# [Official] Case Labs Owners Club



## EKJake

Hi Everyone - I'm taking over this thread from Iamwardicus so PM me with questions.

Please also make sure you're also on the official build log list here

To get added, post in this thread with a pic of your case, preferably also include a link to your build log!

For those who don't know - Aquaeros are non standard on their sizing and you may need this accessory in order to mount one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/

Sig Link:

Code:



Code:


[center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/940461-official-case-labs-owners-club.html#post12374637"]*Official* [B]CaseLabs[/B] Owners Club![/URL][/center]

We'll also be having some votes for "best build" in each case.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhqJsdm9xVf4dGZUajJTMm9nWlRtYWJPYzQ2aUVsOXc&output=html&widget=true












<3 CaseLabs <3


----------



## fshizl

fshizl - Fshizl's Extravaganza


----------



## Jamanious

Mine's just arrived today. I'm not going to have a build log for a while, but I'll make one when I've sorted out what to order in.


----------



## Somenamehere

My M8 arrives Thursday, ill post pictures either that day or Friday.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;12665647*
> My M8 arrives Thursday, ill post pictures either that day or Friday.


Congrats!!!! Believe me - You will love this case!


----------



## p0Pe

Still working on mine Need a few more pics, and i can finish up and start up the buildlog As always, my ideas is taking longer than expected


----------



## iamwardicus

Mine is sadly on hold now :sad: My parents sold me their car and I couldn't pass it up - so the money I've budgeted for watercooling parts is gone







My last major extras are going to be my GT 2150's whenever we get that info from Chipp (and that's only because I put my name on it and dedicated to it... otherwise I'd be forgoing that too







)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Looks like mine was shipped today.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;12674972*
> Mine is sadly on hold now :sad: My parents sold me their car and I couldn't pass it up - so the money I've budgeted for watercooling parts is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last major extras are going to be my GT 2150's whenever we get that info from Chipp (and that's only because I put my name on it and dedicated to it... otherwise I'd be forgoing that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am also waiting on the GT2150's (need 16 for this case). Kinda has me worried since its been weeks without an update and both threads are closed.


----------



## A-Dub

I didn't have the time the make a proper build log as I had hoped when I put this together, but here's a few pictures now that its (mostly) finished.


























This side still needs a lot of work. I'd like to eventually finish sleeving everything, and figure out what to do with that mess of cables.









I love the case, its probably the most I've ever spend on any single computer part but I think it was worth every penny.


----------



## VSpecII

Nice looking system A-Dub.

My case should be in some time next week







. Hopefully the SB motherboards will start coming into buyable quantities before the end of the year....err month







. Either that or I pony up and buy a 990x system.


----------



## ezveedub

I'll be on the list soon. Ordered this week, but will be waiting for minor stuff that Jim's working on. Well worth the wait!!


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;12676370*
> I am also waiting on the GT2150's (need 16 for this case). Kinda has me worried since its been weeks without an update and both threads are closed.


Don't be worried - with the keyboard deal that OCN did and the other website upgrades they're working on behind the scenes - I'm positive Chipp/Admin have had their hands full. Also they have to deal with communication between themselves, Tankguys, and Nidec - and that stuff takes some time. The ball is rolling, we just need to be patient about it (I need 12 fans myself... and the budget I set aside is burning a hole in my pocket atm...)


----------



## Juggalo23451

Would anybody want me to do a review of the th10 case when I get it?


----------



## X-Nine

Just paid for mine today! WOOT! Add me to the list!


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;12692865*
> Would anybody want me to do a review of the th10 case when I get it?


Absolutely! I'm always up for more reviews :-D With luck they'll hit digg or something and generate some publicity for OCN / CL


----------



## Somenamehere

Anyone know what type of material xyeLz used in his build to mount his reservoir ? I really don't want to drill into this beauty.

I sent him a PM but he doesn't seem to be on much.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;12737149*
> Anyone know what type of material xyeLz used in his build to mount his reservoir ? I really don't want to drill into this beauty.
> 
> I sent him a PM but he doesn't seem to be on much.


He used 3M dual lock

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Industrial/Adhesives/Promotions-New-Products/Reclosable-Fasteners/
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/939431-build-log-x1-7.html#post12410006


----------



## 161029

Can somebody ask a mod to make this official? How about CaseLabs? It is his section.


----------



## VSpecII

Ya know....if you want this to be official, you might want it to be moved to the Computer Case section. Not that I mind it here, but it would make the case a bit more visible to the average viewer to this forum. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Seeing Red

I just got my M10 with pedestal yesterday. I LOVE IT!!!









I have a fresh slate to do whatever I want now. I'll start a build log once I get most of the parts in.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My M8 arrived last week
Its almost complete and will post a build log when I get a chance.


----------



## Bear907

Add me to the list. I've started a buildlog for my shiny new M8! Check sig link.

Hoping the Case Labs folks don't mind to much, but I do have a few mods planned. Namely removing the fan mounts and grill from the PSU side front, interior paint and lighting, should be fun!

Feedback in the build log would be appreciated.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The build with my M8 is complete:wheee:

Build log can be found here

Don't tell Jim that I cut into this beautiful case.


----------



## werds

Ok - so a question for those of you who have received your cases... I am on the verge of purchasing a TH10 - but I have a problem- I can't justify to my wife a case that large and that empty for any lengthy period of time.

My problem? Is that I lack the fans I want for this build - Gentle Typhoon AP15's...









Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on how I might easily procure a qty of 20ish or so GT's?


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12843918*
> Ok - so a question for those of you who have received your cases... I am on the verge of purchasing a TH10 - but I have a problem- I can't justify to my wife a case that large and that empty for any lengthy period of time.
> 
> My problem? Is that I lack the fans I want for this build - Gentle Typhoon AP15's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on how I might easily procure a qty of 20ish or so GT's?


if you figure it out, let me know. And with the 2150 order seemingly stalled . . .

As it stands, I'm looking at yate loons myself . . .


----------



## kiwwanna

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1148

13... a few days ago they had 40. They get stock frequently.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;12845311*
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1148
> 
> 13... a few days ago they had 40. They get stock frequently.


hrmmm 20 bucks plus shipping







.... +rep for the link


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;12845311*
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1148
> 
> 13... a few days ago they had 40. They get stock frequently.


Only 1 left now


----------



## werds

Big thank you to cc_brandon for the tip on some hidden GT's!!! I haz my 24 AP-15's ordered now


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12850004*
> Big thank you to cc_brandon for the tip on some hidden GT's!!! I haz my 24 AP-15's ordered now


24 GTs!! I no wonder stock is low now this morning.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12853783*
> 24 GTs!! I no wonder stock is low now this morning.


Brandon deserves a beer - I got my 24 *25* from his tip and they only ended up costing me $14.09 each!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12855699*
> Brandon deserves a beer - I got my 24 *25* from his tip and they only ended up costing me $14.09 each!


LOL, now I know it was you! I just grabbed some more along with EK compression fittings for 7/16 ID hose.


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12855699*
> Brandon deserves a beer - I got my 24 *25* from his tip and they only ended up costing me $14.09 each!


14.09 each?? share the love?

Dazmode shows 1 left at 19.99.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;12857186*
> 14.09 each?? share the love?
> 
> Dazmode shows 1 left at 19.99.


Unfortunately they are out of stock now - thanks mostly to me since I am using these fans for two separate builds. Sent you a PM though so you can keep an eye out!


----------



## werds

Pew pew pew! M8 ordered!


----------



## dan0h

The first M8 to come to the UK - will get a build log up soon







Whoop!


----------



## johnnyfive622

M10 comin to me soon!


----------



## Snuddi

I just ordered mine to Iceland. Pretty high cost including shipping and 25,5% taxes, but hopefully worth every penny.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Since this is moved into the section it's in now, I'll go ahead and approve the official status already denoted in the title.


----------



## iamwardicus

Many thanks to both NuclearCrap & Chunky_Chimp for getting this thread over here! Now show us what you guys can do with the M-series & T-series cases!


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;12871191*
> Many thanks to both NuclearCrap & Chunky_Chimp for getting this thread over here! Now show us what you guys can do with the M-series & T-series cases!


Time for you to add the official signature information to the first post








I am waiting on my M8 now and just finished ordering the bulk of my watercooling gear...

Anyone know of any easy way for me to find information on sleeving and purchasing sleeving? I don'tplan on doing it right now... my pocketbook needs to recover some still- but with the amount of money going into this rig I may as well learn how to sleeve stuff properly so I can get'er done sooner or later









Looking at something like this atm http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p7263_mod-smart-Flexsleeve-Basic-System-Sleeving-Kit-white.html

But still dunno what is good/bad and where to look or what to look for - also how is everyone shrinking the heatwrap - I think my house is devoid of hairdryers as I have never seen or heard my wife use one and I shave my head


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12871779*
> Time for you to add the official signature information to the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting on my M8 now and just finished ordering the bulk of my watercooling gear...
> 
> Anyone know of any easy way for me to find information on sleeving and purchasing sleeving? I don'tplan on doing it right now... my pocketbook needs to recover some still- but with the amount of money going into this rig I may as well learn how to sleeve stuff properly so I can get'er done sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at something like this atm http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p7263_mod-smart-Flexsleeve-Basic-System-Sleeving-Kit-white.html
> 
> But still dunno what is good/bad and where to look or what to look for - also how is everyone shrinking the heatwrap - I think my house is devoid of hairdryers as I have never seen or heard my wife use one and I shave my head


There is a great thread here on sleeving.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12871779*
> Time for you to add the official signature information to the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting on my M8 now and just finished ordering the bulk of my watercooling gear...
> 
> Anyone know of any easy way for me to find information on sleeving and purchasing sleeving? I don'tplan on doing it right now... my pocketbook needs to recover some still- but with the amount of money going into this rig I may as well learn how to sleeve stuff properly so I can get'er done sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at something like this atm http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p7263_mod-smart-Flexsleeve-Basic-System-Sleeving-Kit-white.html
> 
> But still dunno what is good/bad and where to look or what to look for - also how is everyone shrinking the heatwrap - I think my house is devoid of hairdryers as I have never seen or heard my wife use one and I shave my head


MDPC-X is probably the best you can get, little pricey after shipping though.

I've seen some high density sleeving on eBay but only in black.

If you don't have a hair blow dryer it might be best to get a dedicated heat gun if you are going to sleeve a lot of wires. They get hotter and most of them allow you to adjust the temperature. I have http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H0800-Heat-Gun-1200/dp/B0000DD1KP/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1301106809&sr=8-2]this one[/URL] and it works pretty good. There also plenty of other options.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Please add me. I got my M8 a couple days ago. I'll post a build/setup details probably the beginning of this coming week.
Pardon the messy man-cave in the background (it's my paintball/project/PC room of happiness).

























Also, how's this for customer service: The day before it was scheduled to arrive, Jim thought they may have shipped it with M3 screws for my HDs (He was right) and overnighted 6-32s so they would arrive when the case did.


----------



## VSpecII

Yay, it's official now.

Snuddi - Ouch on the taxes, but it is definately worth the cost. Case is well made, and there are multiple options to set things up.

Werd - Mdpc-x is the best high density sleeving you can get. Take a look at Nordar's Lian Li build in the watercooling section, he gives some very good pics on how to sleeve. I think Xtremesystems forum has a really good tutorial on how to do it.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;12872548*
> There is a great thread here on sleeving.


Awesome! Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;12872709*
> MDPC-X is probably the best you can get, little pricey after shipping though.
> 
> I've seen some high density sleeving on eBay but only in black.
> 
> If you don't have a hair blow dryer it might be best to get a dedicated heat gun if you are going to sleeve a lot of wires. They get hotter and most of them allow you to adjust the temperature. I have this one and it works pretty good. There also plenty of other options.


Perfect - just the information I needed- can start saving up for that over the summer now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;12876499*
> .
> 
> Werd - Mdpc-x is the best high density sleeving you can get. Take a look at Nordar's Lian Li build in the watercooling section, he gives some very good pics on how to sleeve. I think Xtremesystems forum has a really good tutorial on how to do it.


Yea, I see alot of stuff come up in Google from that forum about this stuff - will take a look at the stuff you mentioned thanks!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12871017*
> Since this is moved into the section it's in now, I'll go ahead and approve the official status already denoted in the title.


Very cool! Thank you (and NuclearCrap)!!


----------



## werds

Ok so while planning out my build I did a little MS Paint. Figured I would ask you guys here if there are any flaws that I cannot see since I still do not have the case in my possession atm. Note this will be sitting on the floor underneath my desk in a carpeted room. House has a dog that sheds like crazy and gets pretty dusty fast in here!

I plan on leaving the cover plates on the holes at the bottom of the case to reduce intake of fur and dust if possible.

The shoggy sammich will actually be a home made version using an old mouse pad and some kitchen sponges from the dollar store. The MCP350 pumps will be mounted on UN designs pump mounts in order to provide some airflow between them and the sammich.

The following drawing is not to scale! position of items drawn are generalized since I didn't have the patience to go detailed. The case I purchased is an inverted ATX - when I was laying out the drawing I forgot all about it until I started drawing the CPU block - either way layout would be similar just on a mirrored side









Comments and thoughts welcome!

**Edit* 27Mar2010 - I just now posted a new layout for a possible different build... MH10!*


----------



## VSpecII

Doesn't look too bad. Be aware with the fan controller that you may not have room for the hookups (depending on the controller). You will have to shorten the brackets, as the top rad won't fit inbetween them due to spacing of the holes, and the brackets stick out anyways.

On a question of my own, what is the best way to shorten the drive brackets without messing up the paint?


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12878748*
> The shoggy sammich


Dare I even ask what a shoggy sammich is? Sounds like soggy sandwich to me.









Cheers,
John


----------



## X-Nine

Mine will be here wednesday! Woot! Half my watercoolipng stuff will be here at the end of the week. And on the 15th I order the rest. Expect a full buildlog.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;12880762*
> Doesn't look too bad. Be aware with the fan controller that you may not have room for the hookups (depending on the controller). You will have to shorten the brackets, as the top rad won't fit inbetween them due to spacing of the holes, and the brackets stick out anyways.


Hmmm thanks for the tip - hopefully if things work out I may be able to put it down in the second 5.25 bay and avoid most of the mess altogether but thanks for pointing that out.

You couldn't happen to take a picture of that close up could ya? Might help me as well as others in the pre-planning stage







(don't think I have seen a good close up of that spot in any threads yet.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnmw1;12881706*
> Dare I even ask what a shoggy sammich is? Sounds like soggy sandwich to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> John






 it basically is a sound dampening setup to reduce or remove pump noise altogether. Linked ya a youtubeof it. They sell the kit at sidewinders I think. But I plan on making a homemade version.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;12880762*
> On a question of my own, what is the best way to shorten the drive brackets without messing up the paint?


Masking tape/blue tape them and then cut them with the dremel. I have a feeling I need to shorten mine so the radiators ports aren't blocked. Funny thing is that my FC6 doesn't line up with the front face of the case so some extra holes might need to be drilled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12882127*
> -snip-


Do you need the shoggy sandwich? Wouldn't the UN bracket be enough? It has some built in dampening which on another bracket was good enough to quiet my D5 on 5. Idk know about the 350s though. I'm planning on getting one to mount my dual 355s.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;12883302*
> Do you need the shoggy sandwich? Wouldn't the UN bracket be enough? It has some built in dampening which on another bracket was good enough to quiet my D5 on 5. Idk know about the 350s though. I'm planning on getting one to mount my dual 355s.


You are correct the brackets do have sound dampening built int and they MIGHT be enough. I plan on testing it out- but I already have an old mouse pad that I can cutup and a dollar for a new sponge isn't too much money









But do I need it? Probably not - but I also didn't need a $500 dollar case or 3 RX360's either. The sandwich isn't a done deal just an idea and if I run into space issues or find the noise level to be just fine without then Ima go that route!


----------



## VSpecII

No real pics yet....most of my watercooling stuff will be in tuesday. And my helix res should be in shortly after. Really depends on what components you have. I have 2 Scythe Kaze Pro fan controllers I can use and they are about half the size of a dvd drive, but rad+fan = 88mm of space. My problem right now is figuring out a good spot for the cylinder res and still have room for the 2 controllers and 1 dvd drive.

I think that is one of the weaknesses of this case is the disk drive setups with certain other components (like a fancy cylinder res). The top spot is almost not usable if you have a thick rad (like a RX360). Good thing about this case is that even with that, you still have other options available without major modifications.

My original plan on trying to get everything inside the case without having to order the top extension. I'll see what I can do when the rest of the stuff comes in.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;12883658*
> No real pics yet....most of my watercooling stuff will be in tuesday. And my helix res should be in shortly after. Really depends on what components you have. I have 2 Scythe Kaze Pro fan controllers I can use and they are about half the size of a dvd drive, but rad+fan = 88mm of space. My problem right now is figuring out a good spot for the cylinder res and still have room for the 2 controllers and 1 dvd drive.
> 
> I think that is one of the weaknesses of this case is the disk drive setups with certain other components (like a fancy cylinder res). The top spot is almost not usable if you have a thick rad (like a RX360). Good thing about this case is that even with that, you still have other options available without major modifications.
> 
> My original plan on trying to get everything inside the case without having to order the top extension. I'll see what I can do when the rest of the stuff comes in.


That is my attempt as well- to get this done without the top extension and still doing 3 radiators...

I am planning on using a single Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 as I believe that should be able to handle all 15 fans with no problem... the dimensions are 148mm x 42 mm x 82mm so looks like it would cut it close if I am forced to place it in the uppermost bay!

Again if things work out well enough though I may be able to move it down a bay or two without any major issues.

That is true about the drive bays and hard drive mounts - at first I didn't notice this issue until after I started my lil MS Paint drawing - thankfully it still leaves room and mounting positions for various options that still keep it clean and fairly ideal for setups - I mean comparing it to an 800D or some other single full tower cases - this provides a lot more room to work around stuff - or so it seems


----------



## VSpecII

Just remember, with the majority of cases (like 800D), the drive bays are already there. They aren't free mounted like Case labs or MM are. You can take about 1/2" off the drives because they are pushed forward that much (you'll see what I mean when you get the case).

I'll find a way. Setups are either done with pinpoint accuracy (with CAD) or by hands on (usually the case when I'm not the designer) fitting.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Here are a couple pics of my plan for the MB side hardware mount-wise:








































I'm just using old stuff to mock it up as I'm using what will go in it for now. It lines up with the window. I basically want that front drive area blocked off to not see it for now with the HDs and SSDs to be in a push/pull config. Why push/pull on drives? Cause. That's why.









Once I get all the ideas sorted, I'll make a build log.








--Rome


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;12883302*
> Masking tape/blue tape them and then cut them with the dremel. I have a feeling I need to shorten mine so the radiators ports aren't blocked. Funny thing is that my FC6 doesn't line up with the front face of the case so some extra holes might need to be drilled.
> 
> Do you need the shoggy sandwich? Wouldn't the UN bracket be enough? It has some built in dampening which on another bracket was good enough to quiet my D5 on 5. Idk know about the 350s though. I'm planning on getting one to mount my dual 355s.


Eh, nobody NEEDS a Shoggy sandwhich, but they do take the sound/vibration down quite a bit.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;12900937*
> Eh, nobody NEEDS a Shoggy sandwhich, but they do take the sound/vibration down quite a bit.


I was just saying the UN bracket might be good enough. That adding the sponge probably won't do anything but take up space. Werds said he is making his own pretty cheaply so it doesn't really matter if does anything or not. He can choose to not to use it if it gets in the way.

'Need' is probably the wrong word to use on OCN since people seem to get pretty steamed when ever you question their quest for overkill.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;12902100*
> I was just saying the UN bracket might be good enough. That adding the sponge probably won't do anything but take up space. Werds said he is making his own pretty cheaply so it doesn't really matter if does anything or not. He can choose to not to use it if it gets in the way.
> 
> 'Need' is probably the wrong word to use on OCN since people seem to get pretty steamed when ever you question their quest for overkill.


Yep! This case is a quest for pure overkill








What I am hoping for is that sometime next year there is an HPTX motherboard available for whichever is the top end cpu - and then I can put it in my case!









Overkill is a way of life on OCN!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;12902100*
> I was just saying the UN bracket might be good enough. That adding the sponge probably won't do anything but take up space. Werds said he is making his own pretty cheaply so it doesn't really matter if does anything or not. He can choose to not to use it if it gets in the way.
> 
> 'Need' is probably the wrong word to use on OCN since people seem to get pretty steamed when ever you question their quest for overkill.


Nah, just saying. I'm not sure if the Shoggy would do much good over the UN bracket, honestly. Nobody needs the shoggy, really, but why not get one? It's just more street cred...or money spent...or something.









BTW.... JOHNNY 5 IS STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;12902582*
> BTW.... JOHNNY 5 IS STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> No Disassemble Johny 5!


loved that movie!

BTW, my case has not arrived BUT I am starting my build log as well. slowly but surely it will get done!









http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/976760-mh10-1-king-kong-aint-got___.html


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Well I just got the confirmation Shipping email for my M8 today. "ITS LIKE CHRISTMAS IN MARCH"





























I started a build log, and ild like any suggestions you guys might have or possible problems that may arise. Gotta say these cases looks like the crown jewel of water cooling case, and i cant wait to get into it!


----------



## Somenamehere

Great news !!!!

Not 5 min ago the Fedex guy dropped off my replacement Asus Rampage III Extreme. My M8 build can finally commence !

I was so disappointed when two days after I received my M8 my motherboard started acting up. This beauty has been staring at me for days begging for some innards.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

TH10 - paid for









heat TH10









this is going to be rediculous for a while.. for starters i'm just going to transplant the components below into it. All that room for a cpu loop with a 240 rad







.. that will change as time progresses









The sr2 has been out for a while... anyone know if there is a 'next-gen sr2' x68 hptx dual socket board in the works? something like that with some serious rad surface area will find it's way in there before long. ideal thermal environment.









I guess i should buy a camera too, i can't believe i dont even own a camera


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;12964500*
> TH10 - paid for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heat TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is going to be rediculous for a while.. *for starters i'm just going to transplant the components below into it.* All that room for a cpu loop with a 240 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. that will change as time progresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sr2 has been out for a while... *anyone know if there is a 'next-gen sr2' x68 hptx dual socket board in the works? something like that with some serious rad surface area will find it's way in there before long.* ideal thermal environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i should buy a camera too, i can't believe i dont even own a camera


Yea same here I plan on transplanting the main items of my sig rig into the case although I am already upgrading the WC form a 240 rad to two 480 rads.

I also purchased an sr2 capable case for the hopes of an HPTX mobo being made for either Bulldozer or Ivy Bridge in the future.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12964704*
> Yea same here I plan on transplanting the main items of my sig rig into the case although I am already upgrading the WC form a 240 rad to two 480 rads.


yep. i added one of the 240 black plates to just run the 240 for a while. Then i will add a 480 once I get a second GPU and some water blocks for them. Later still, swap the 240 with a 480 and add a second CPU block







.. maybe keep the 240 around somewhere for the chipset or ram or something. Or just toss it and get a 3rd/4th/5th 480 anywhere. But really I think 2x480 should be more than enough surface area to cool the liquid..

Either way will all fit comfortably







Just have to spend hundreds of dollars on FANS.
Quote:


> I also purchased an sr2 capable case for the hopes of an HPTX mobo being made for either Bulldozer or Ivy Bridge in the future.


exactly... the sr2 has been out for a while.. the next generation of it should be popping up in the near future. I need that and larger/cheaper SSDs.. i'm more or less trying to run a mini vm data center in one box + gaming


----------



## mcjackal

Add me to the list of Owners, got my M8 in white yesterday









Ill prolly add a buildlog when i start building


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjackal;12970484*
> Add me to the list of Owners, got my M8 in white yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill prolly add a buildlog when i start building


Welcome to OCN by the way! Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## Interitus

Count me in. Ordered and payed for, should be on the way next week.

First bit of dabbling in watercooling, I'll try to post a build log when I get all the parts, so all of you can snicker at the trials and tribulations of the WC newbie


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interitus;12972291*
> Count me in. Ordered and payed for, should be on the way next week.
> 
> First bit of dabbling in watercooling, I'll try to post a build log when I get all the parts, so all of you can snicker at the trials and tribulations of the WC newbie


It's all good! I'll be honest every build log I look at teaches me something- usually it teaches me that I am quite the noob and nowhere near half as professional as most the other OCN'ers but I still learn stuff nonetheless!









And I haz ship date! Expected arrival at the end of this week yaaaay!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12972533*
> It's all good! I'll be honest every build log I look at teaches me something- usually it teaches me that I am quite the noob and nowhere near half as professional as most the other OCN'ers but I still learn stuff nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I haz ship date! Expected arrival at the end of this week yaaaay!


Just looked at the shipping weight, 44 pounds. Imagine if the case was steel....


----------



## Interitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12972533*
> It's all good! I'll be honest every build log I look at teaches me something- usually it teaches me that I am quite the noob and nowhere near half as professional as most the other OCN'ers but I still learn stuff nonetheless!


I feel the same way. Even when I just do air-cooled builds. There's always a new trick or someone raising the bar a little higher. While I don't expect my builds to match that level of perfection, I always learn something new or use someone's ideas to try and come up with a way to better my own projects. That's what's great about the extreme and modding community. There's always a higher goal that makes everyone willing to spend the time reading about it better at what they do themselves. Without this type of community I probably wouldn't be expecting that beautiful M8 in the mail


----------



## ahhell

OMG I want one of those case soooo badly.

The black one looks freakin amazing!


----------



## johnnyfive622

Mine arrived on Friday. Up and running now, but still a work in progress. Please forgive the wire mess. What a wonderful case this was to work with!


----------



## X-Nine

When you receive the case, keep in mind that there is a lot of little nuances. Such as feet and the motherboard tray handle, HDD brackets, etc that need assembly.

I've got my system half-running right now, because I'm waiting for my next shipment of WC to come in. 700 in WC gear alone...gah.... Thank God for tax returns.

When I get everything in, I'll start my next build log (Project #6). Gonna do lots of stealthing and custom work....


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622;12983401*
> Mine arrived on Friday. Up and running now, but still a work in progress. Please forgive the wire mess. What a wonderful case this was to work with!


What video card is that? Is it one or two? Looks like two, just trying to see how the loop is linked


----------



## johnnyfive622

Its an EVGA GTX 295. The first runs were dual pcb cards. The waterblock is sandwiched between them.

I have two loops. Loop one goes in the order pump, radiator, cpu, mobo, reservoir. Loop two goes pump, radiator, gpu, reservoir.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

^ looks good. care to share any thoughts about how it went?


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622;12983401*
> Mine arrived on Friday. Up and running now, but still a work in progress. Please forgive the wire mess. What a wonderful case this was to work with!


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;12990651*
> ^ looks good. care to share any thoughts about how it went?


Yes, this. I am curious to hear. As my build will fall somewhere in the middle pack of Case Labs builds. I see some that are heavily modded and gussied up and then some that try and use mostly what the case provides with few mods.Your thoughts on the process would help big time!


----------



## johnnyfive622

The case was an absolute joy to work with. I started out with the mobo tray out of the case to install the mobo and any tubing that was between components on the tray. I then mounted the radiators on top of the case. I bought the extended top to cover them. Here I ran into my first problem. The cutouts for the fittings were not wide enough for the xspc rx360 rads I had, so I sadly had to cut on this masterpiece to allow clearance for the fittings. After that things went very smoothly. I hooked up the CPU loop first followed by the gpu loop. I had to spend some time thinking how I wanted to route the tubing to go through to the right rad over the powersupply, since I did not want any exterior tubing. I got it to work fairly easily, and think there are several good ways to do it depending on your setup. The only other issue I ran into was the audio cable for the front panel was not long enough to reach the header on the mobo. Cable management was a breeze with all the cuties and tie downs. All in all imam very happy with how it went. This is only my second case. I moved my system from a haf 932. The only case modding i did was the cuts for the rad fittings. Hope that answered your questions. Please ask more if it didn't.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622;12995130*
> The case was an absolute joy to work with. I started out with the mobo tray out of the case to install the mobo and any tubing that was between components on the tray. I then mounted the radiators on top of the case. I bought the extended top to cover them. Here I ran into my first problem. *The cutouts for the fittings were not wide enough for the xspc rx360 rads I had, so I sadly had to cut on this masterpiece to allow clearance for the fittings.* After that things went very smoothly. I hooked up the CPU loop first followed by the gpu loop. I had to spend some time thinking how I wanted to route the tubing to go through to the right rad over the powersupply, since I did not want any exterior tubing. I got it to work fairly easily, and think there are several good ways to do it depending on your setup. The only other issue I ran into was the audio cable for the front panel was not long enough to reach the header on the mobo. Cable management was a breeze with all the cuties and tie downs. All in all imam very happy with how it went. This is only my second case. I moved my system from a haf 932. The only case modding i did was the cuts for the rad fittings. Hope that answered your questions. Please ask more if it didn't.


Hmmm this seems to be a constant theme with everyone using the extended top - maybe something Jim from Case Labs might be interested in knowing for a possible revision - if there is an easy solution that is!

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622;12995130*
> The cutouts for the fittings were not wide enough for the xspc rx360 rads I had, so I sadly had to cut on this masterpiece to allow clearance for the fittings.


I know how you feel about cutting in to the case. I think I shed a tear as my angle grinder ripped away at my case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12995818*
> Hmmm this seems to be a constant theme with everyone using the extended top - maybe something Jim from Case Labs might be interested in knowing for a possible revision - if there is an easy solution that is!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Jim is aware of the issue's when you top mount the rads using the extended top. My guess is that there will be a revision made to the top rad cut out to solve the issue.


----------



## Jamanious

Hey, guy's just thought I'd show everyone my rig/ computer space.


----------



## dMITIj

what is the prices for this case, and were will it be shippede from UK?


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12995818*
> Hmmm this seems to be a constant theme with everyone using the extended top - maybe something Jim from Case Labs might be interested in knowing for a possible revision - if there is an easy solution that is!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


Do be sure to mention it to him, Jim is always seeking more information and feedback about the cases. The more he knows now, the better the Revision 2 runs will be!


----------



## johnnyfive622

I let Jim know about both issues i ran into. Hopefully they will be able to find a solution!


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

bump for some bad ass computer cases









still no idea where i'm going to put this TH10.. it's not going to fit anywhere in here...









hmmm


----------



## ezveedub

I am also doing a slight notch cut to the top of the M8 case to clear the XSPC RX360 radiators now. I spoke with Jim about this a few weeks ago and he made a revision to the top of the case, but I know he use a PA 120.3 radiator, which has the ports set inwards more. It's just the XSPC rads use the wide spacing for the G1/4 ports with hex bungs, and of course, the corner of the hex is what doesn't clear. I'm checking the clearance now, as I believe I only have to cut a very small notch to clear the rad, not much at all.


----------



## ezveedub

Here's a picture of how much needs to be notched out to clear the XSPC rad for top mounting. I'll be doing mod tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyfive622

If you are also using 3/4"exterior diameter tubing with compression fittings, you may need deeper notches.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622;13034934*
> If you are also using 3/4"exterior diameter tubing with compression fittings, you may need deeper notches.


I already modded the top panel and installed one radiator. The G1/4 port is raised, and protrudes behind the aluminum top panel. It should clear fine from what I'm looking at, but I'll check shortly


----------



## johnnyfive622

I hope it does for you. As far as I could tell it would not fit well for me. Still love the case tho.


----------



## ezveedub

I'm using EK compression fittings for 7/16ID-5/8OD tubing. I test fitted two this morning and it's fine. Here's some pics of the cuts I made and with the radiator installed with the EK fittings. I preferred the 7/16 tubing since it passes through the cutouts between the left and right sides with ease.


----------



## johnnyfive622

Looks good. Glad it worked out.

Just for the interested, 1/2" interior 3/4" exterior tubing also passes through the cutouts.


----------



## werds

My MH10 finally showed up! Had a very brief moment where I slipped home long enough to bring the case inside the house - took a few pictures but had to run back to school for parent's night!

Here is a picture from my iphone, placed the box next to the front of my Suzuki Grand Vitara for a comparison. The packing job was superb - I have only seen one company that is in the same league (and that says alot since I worked in logistics and international shipping for a while...)

More pictures to follow in my build log when I get a chance... but having a hectic weekend coming up I am super anxious now!

*Note* the box is sitting with the vertical portion actually being the length of the case and the flatside facing me is actually the bottom dimension of the case.


----------



## werds

Uploaded a bunch of shots from the unboxing - will have to finish adding comments and further pictures maybe this weekend, just wanted to at least get something up.

*Build Log:* Case Labs MH10 #1 - King Kong ain't got___ on me!

This thing looks even sexier than I thought it would! The shape, to me, is actually fairly attractive...


----------



## VSpecII

Where is everyone placing their pumps?

I'm trying to find a clean place to put my pump (MCP35x). My original intent was to "hide" it in the second side with the psu/hdd, but not finding a suitable tube routing without affecting wires from the psu.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;13053846*
> Where is everyone placing their pumps?
> 
> I'm trying to find a clean place to put my pump (MCP35x). My original intent was to "hide" it in the second side with the psu/hdd, but not finding a suitable tube routing without affecting wires from the psu.


Still not at that stage in my build at the moment although I have a similar plan - which is why I purchased a shorter PSU that is fully modular to hopefully make that job a little bit easier!


----------



## johnnyfive622

I have an XSPC dual bay res with both my pumps mounted on it.


----------



## VSpecII

thanks Johnny and Werds.

Should have mentioned I'm using a FrozenQ T-virus res mounted on mb side under my dvd drive/fan controller. It's gonna be a nice trick trying to keep the length of the loop down and keep everything clean looking.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSpecII;13060191*
> thanks Johnny and Werds.
> 
> Should have mentioned I'm using a FrozenQ T-virus res mounted on mb side under my dvd drive/fan controller. It's gonna be a nice trick trying to keep the length of the loop down and keep everything clean looking.


Do you have any pictures of the current setup so we can get a good visual of what you are working with?


----------



## VSpecII

Not atm.....need to find where I put my digi cam cable to download pics.

I think I'm going to mount it on the second psu slot just underneath my rad.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I did a little more work, mostly OCD stuff:
Changing out the phillips/hex head screws on the random parts for button head socket ones (before I painted/noticed the lack of black on them):
























They were supposed to be black oxide, but are more of crap oxide. . .so I had to paint them to match the nice ones I mounted my fans with (above pic shows the difference):








The four on the right are original, others show the painted difference:









Quick shot of primer, then matte black and all better









I _will_ make a build/mod log eventually. This is just a taste.


----------



## Bear907

Finally my build is starting! It's been a long few months of planning and saving. Placed a couple of big orders yesterday and today for the rest of the gear going in my build. I think the price tag on the whole project so far is around 2200-2400 bucks now. Throw in paint, a few more lights, and a new mobo/cpu when AMD bulldozer is released in June, I should end up somewhere just south of $3k total.

Could have gotten away with much less and skimped on certain things, but my mantra for this project is go big or go home . . . wallet be damned!


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;13101795*
> but my mantra for this project is go big or go home . . . wallet be damned!


This has been my motto and my wallet is taking a beating!


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;13101795*
> Finally my build is starting! It's been a long few months of planning and saving. Placed a couple of big orders yesterday and today for the rest of the gear going in my build. I think the price tag on the whole project so far is around 2200-2400 bucks now. Throw in paint, a few more lights, and a new mobo/cpu when AMD bulldozer is released in June, I should end up somewhere just south of $3k total.
> 
> Could have gotten away with much less and skimped on certain things, but my mantra for this project is go big or go home . . . wallet be damned!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13101913*
> This has been my motto and my wallet is taking a beating!


I'm probably up there with you guys, idk, I'm too scared to add the numbers or look at my bank statement ><

I know later this year I'll be hurting bad when I update the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Finally started my build log: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/989092-build-log-forsakens-m8.html#post13102619


----------



## VSpecII

Hoot....everything up and running (almost...downloading a large game still sucks:baaasmile).

All I'm going to say is, I'm going to freeze when winter comes back. The inside of my case is running about 20 degree C (on both sides), and I can feel the cold air coming out of the rads even with the fans at 1000-1100 rpms.


----------



## werds

Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Just wanna say "THIS IS THE BEST CASE EVER"!!!!!


----------



## Bear907

Nice job


----------



## Luper

Received an M8. Great case! Not quite finished with the build but at least up and running for now. Finishing touches should be complete in a few weeks.


----------



## werds

lol white tubing and wiring are popular! btw click here to input all your system information http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem so as it shows up automatically every time you post like you see in other posters comments (notice the System name and specs show up at the bottom of posts)


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

got the TH10 the other day... this thing is BIG. much bigger than i expected. I had fun rolling the box end over end.

So I'm really embarassed to post this, but here's a summary of the events of the past few days.. (i do not own a camera, sorry)

First off the holes for the fan screws are too small. I'm NOT drilling this case, need to get some different hardware for fan mounting.. Anyway, I got everything transferred in from my old case with no major problems (other than fan screws). I couldn't really figure out where to mount the pump and res so I just ziptied the pump on top of the power supply and ziptied the res to one of the rad fans. (I plan on just getting a dual bay pump/res soon, so not important, very temporary.)

While getting it setup, I had some molex pins pop out of the connector on me... I hate those things.. so I put the pins back in in what I THOUGHT was the correct order.

Turned it on for leak test.. I hear some cracking noise .. ***.. now there's SMOKE. OMG ***. turned off. I had the red/black pins mixed up. So my dvd drive is officially fried. no worries.

Got that all cleared up, hauled the thing over into my bedroom (its like dishwasher size), hooked it up, turned on.. No beeps, no post. *** **** Went through the whole thing of trouble shooting/swapping, figured the PSU is fried from the previous mishap. Swapped PSU with known good one, still no post...

Turns out I am seriously ******ed... The mobo tray of the TH10 had extra standoffs underneath the mobo. I didn't think anything of this.. they were shorting out the board.







Removed extra standoffs, re did loop a little better, all set.







haha

I'm really excited with this case. SO much room to add various things, lots of space.







Now i'm going to settle down for a month, and then the 480mm rad fun will begin.

Only thing I would suggest so far is to resize the fan screw holes (am I missing something here?), and the slit at the top to allow fan cables to slide down should also reach into the PSU side of the case. Some of the front panel cables are too short for TH10. Mobo tray should be extended 1 inch to close up that gap, my cables are showing.

BTW it still smells like burnt plastic in here. mmmm


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;13222050*
> Only thing I would suggest so far is to resize the fan screw holes (am I missing something here?), and the slit at the top to allow fan cables to slide down should also reach into the PSU side of the case. Some of the front panel cables are too short for TH10. Mobo tray should be extended 1 inch to close up that gap, my cables are showing.
> 
> BTW it still smells like burnt plastic in here. mmmm


They made the holes intentionally small to allow for different screw sizes since you cannot make a hole smaller but you can make it larger with either a simple tapping tool or a small drill bit. It allows for greater range of screws to be used.

The slot at top panel - you are meant to run only the wires through there not the wires with connectors, you reconnect the connectors after running wires - this is similar to most cases I have used that have top or bottom slots for running fan wires into the case.

All H series cables come with an extender for the front panel wires- if you didn't get one in your package you should let Jim know.

Jim has mentioned that extra gap is to allow for further cable management and something else I cannot remember why lol he has responded to it a few times before.

Sounds like you are having an adventure though


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;13222050*
> Turns out I am seriously ******ed... The mobo tray of the TH10 had extra standoffs underneath the mobo. I didn't think anything of this.. they were shorting out the board.


I did the same thing with my M8. Only took me 4 hours to figure out what the problem was


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

I am so glad to hear i'm no the only who has done that - I really thought I was. Thanks for coming forward.







Now I wonder how many motherboards have been RMAed because of extra standoffs.
Quote:


> The slot at top panel - you are meant to run only the wires through there not the wires with connectors, you reconnect the connectors after running wires - this is similar to most cases I have used that have top or bottom slots for running fan wires into the case.


Not sure what you're getting at here... My point is, these wires are running down and are visible in the mobo side of the case; ideally the hole would also be able to reach into the psu side, such that I could run them back down through there and keep them out of the clean mobo side.

Do you mean I should extend the fan cables to keep the white connector out on the top close to the fan? I could and eventually probably will do that... but unless I cut a second hole you are still going to see the wire on the mobo side. (The connector is currently hidden in the psu side.)

Looks like I either left the extender in the box (very possible, during unboxing I was running around like a crackhead) or I did not receive them. No worries I had plans to and would rather sleeve and extend the cables manually months from now. I enjoy soldering and wiring, it's always been a good hobby.









Jim says the fan screws are 6/32, the holes are that size by design to allow for the guy who uses these screws to do so, while also allowing me to drill a larger hole if I could actually drill straight. That's fine - can always subtract, cannot add. This is probably not worth the cost, but could it be built with interchangeable threaded inserts there to accept 6/32 or the larger screws... larger reverse threaded thing screws into case panel, with variable size hole in the center for different screw sizes.. not worth the cost but would be a nice touch.. i should just go buy some proper drill bits and a file.. and probably some paint

and i need to get my drill re-chucked cause of my idiot roommate who used it sideways for half an hour to grind this broken door knob out of the hole. ******* idiot


----------



## ezveedub

OK, I got screws and nuts for my case today. If you use M4 .7mm thread and matching bolts, you'll be fine. No drilling out the stock holes. I have GT AP-15s mounted like that now. Perfect fit. You can get them from DuBro at a hobby store or McMasters-Carr online. I have like a 100 nuts and bolts for my case coming next week. I've built so many RC cars, I have access to all types of bolts. Steel, Aluminum, and Titanium.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13237111*
> OK, I got screws and nuts for my case today. If you use M4 .75 metric threads and matching bolts, you'll be fine. No drilling out the stock holes. I have GT-AP15s mounted like that now. Perfect fit. You can get them from DuBro at a hobby store or McMasters-Carr online. I have like a 100 nuts and bolts for my case coming next week. I've built so many RC cars, I gave access to all types of bolts. Steel, Aluminum, and Titanium.


I did the same, but with 6/32 x 1/2" since I could use the extras else where on the case.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I don't know if this counts because I didn't pay for them. Case Labs donated 2 of their wonderful M10's with Extended Tops to the [email protected] cause in honor of Syrillian.
Here is the first one that was assembled yesterday.

















I have nothing but praise for the guys and these awesome cases. This was the easiest, most hassle-free case I've ever had the pleasure of working with. It is apparent that a lot of thought and engineering went into the design of these cases.


----------



## werds

Reverse ATX to boot! NICE!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Cool, it's nice to see it up and running. And yes, these are beast cases that are pretty well thought out, especially with the amount of accessories to make it work just the way you want.


----------



## CanadianReaper7

Just got my TH-10 set up ;o

It ate my R3E.

Edit: Can you please add my build to the first page?







http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1000680-haf-x-case-labs-th10-re.html


----------



## Forsaken_id

Great cases, eh?


----------



## tsxboy

You guys are All Ballers. Wish I could afford this case.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;13285468*
> You guys are All Ballers. Wish I could afford this case.


Not ballin... just have a sickness and the cure for it is more Case Labs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadianReaper7;13274112*
> Just got my TH-10 set up ;o
> 
> It ate my R3E.


I think you haz room for at least a La-Z-Boy and a flat screen in there still!


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13285507*
> Not ballin... just have a sickness and the cure for it is more Case Labs...
> 
> I think you haz room for at least a La-Z-Boy and a flat screen in there still!


One day I will save up and get that case... Im happy with the 650D and the 600T Special edition for now.


----------



## Hotcupofcocoa

Hi all!

Just want to say hi & share my exitement!

I have been looking for a larger case to build my "dream computer" in forever.
I found case labs chassis a few weeks back & now its all paid for & i´m sitting here like a kid before christmas waiting for it to arrive

Its the M8 i have ordered to be shipped all the way to sweden

& a big thanks to Jim for his excellent help assisting in getting all the specs right.








/Hotcup


----------



## werds

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hotcupofcocoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13320889*
> Congrats!!!


Thx, ive just checked your build log - i got a lot to do to beat u


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcupofcocoa;13324694*
> Thx, ive just checked your build log - i got a lot to do to beat u


I've been taking my time - in the hopes that doing so would be helpful to other future Case Labs owners, since I am not a professional modder but am in love with the case. BTW be on the lookout! I am about to post a few other pictures within the next hour


----------



## Forsaken_id

Finally got my GTX580, so now only need another pump, res, and a couple fittings to get the GPU loop going.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

today my girlfriend is *****ing about the extravagant size of this case. i dont understand why. like its going to make a difference

at least i have a new place to hide


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

she wants me to send it back

LOL


----------



## werds

Brilliant! My wife is ok with my mh10 simply because it is hidden under the desk, and I told her if I didn't have that case she would see my scenic experiment hangin outdid the case ( that's what she calls my water-cooling gear).


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;13330275*
> today my girlfriend is *****ing about the extravagant size of this case. i dont understand why. like its going to make a difference
> 
> at least i have a new place to hide


Btw file this or away for when she wants a big diamond ring


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;13330275*
> 
> *at least i have a new place to hide*


HA HA! She doesn't like it, but I bet _you_ love it!


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;13330275*
> today my girlfriend is *****ing about the extravagant size of this case. i dont understand why. like its going to make a difference
> 
> at least i have a new place to hide


I'm having the same "discussion" with my wife currently . . .

The M8 is bigger then anything I've had in the house - that is visable anyway. She thought it was to big at first, but now that I have the pedestal and the extended top on it - its turned into a "useless eyesore of a monstrosity" I believe she put it.

So I had no choice but to proudly display it on the file cabinet now as it won't fit under the desk. She is less then thrilled









I figure she gets the rest of the house and most of the office, so I put my foot down and told her it's staying and she can deal it. (I can only say that because like most guys I feel tougher online when I know she wont read this







) only kidding of course

Beauty is in the eye of the case modder eh?


----------



## werds

Lol I'm glad I envisioned this argument with my wife beforehand and got one I could hide under the desk hehe


----------



## catcherintherye

How much was the shipping cost within the US48 for you guys? Or is it included in the base price?


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13386471*
> How much was the shipping cost within the US48 for you guys? Or is it included in the base price?


The shipping to NH on my M10+Pedestal, which is about the size of a T10, was $65. I'm sure if you PM Jim he can give you a quote.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13386471*
> How much was the shipping cost within the US48 for you guys? Or is it included in the base price?


Please shoot me a PM with your shipping address and I can get you an exact quote. We're getting a better discount from UPS these days, but shipping inside California isn't too bad anyway. The taxes on the other hand...









Thanks!


----------



## Bear907

yeah . . . shipping to alaska wasn't cheap. Worth it, but not cheap


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

You can add me to the build log list also








http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/1008039-got-my-th10-today-56k-suicide.html


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^You'll probably have to PM the OP, I don't think he checks this very often.


----------



## Jim-CL

Let me start off by saying that I'm absolutely loving the builds you guys are doing!!!









Someone asked me why I don't generally post on this thread or the user builds. The reason is that I don't want them to get hijacked with sales questions. The build logs especially, should be about the build, not us. I manage to stop by all of them as often as I can







I feel like they're my children - lol!









Have a great weekend!

Rebuilding my arrays this weekend...


----------



## Hog

I want to join the club. Love my case the pci-e cables are not sleeved because I have not received the tips for the cables.


----------



## Bear907

red and black is a good look. nice and clean build Hog


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs;13492098*
> Let me start off by saying that I'm absolutely loving the builds you guys are doing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me why I don't generally post on this thread or the user builds. The reason is that I don't want them to get hijacked with sales questions. The build logs especially, should be about the build, not us. I manage to stop by all of them as often as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like they're my children - lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Rebuilding my arrays this weekend...


I think this thread would be good for questions and what not, it may actually help it take off more. It is a club thread after all.

I love mine Jim, it's always great to hear from you.


----------



## kdmaka

Still building my T10, leak testing... am just putting every WC parts i have into this rig, 2x 360 rad (push/pull), 1x 240, 1x140 rad,3x d5


----------



## Forsaken_id

Pretty cool, I am digging your bottom cover thing.


----------



## kdmaka

Thanks man.


----------



## wetfit9

Which one of these bad boys will a G1 Assassin fit into. Just want to look at those so I don't look at something that I cannot work with. Also where can you buy these in America


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13544548*
> Which one of these bad boys will a G1 Assassin fit into. Just want to look at those so I don't look at something that I cannot work with. Also where can you buy these in America


G1 will fit in all except the M8. Details HERE.

You can purchase from Jim using the info from HERE. PM Case Labs to order and get more detailed info as some accessories are not listed.


----------



## ezveedub

I finally started to get this M8 case build going. Just started tonight. More work to do tomorrow.


----------



## werds

Did you have to do much cutting to mount your radiators?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13549146*
> Did you have to do much cutting to mount your radiators?


No, not much at all. Took about 15 minutes with a Dremel and a bit. You just have two V notches to cut for each opening and they drop in. I may add some foam strips to seal them against the top cover later.


----------



## kdmaka

I just want to check, which fan opening are you guys using as an exhaust ? Cos right now all my fans are intakes, top radiators, left front panel, right side panel...at the moment i only have one exhaust fan at the back, thinking about making the right front panel exhaust fans


----------



## Forsaken_id

I am currently just using my MB spot as an exhaust. I really only have the MB side with fans, the PSU side only has the PSU and it exhausts what it takes in. I do feel air coming out of the ventilated slot covers and PSU door grills, but I am planning to have a fan or 2 at the bottom of the MB side as exhaust once I get my 580 comverted to water.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdmaka;13559315*
> I just want to check, which fan opening are you guys using as an exhaust ? Cos right now all my fans are intakes, top radiators, left front panel, right side panel...at the moment i only have one exhaust fan at the back, thinking about making the right front panel exhaust fans


I'm not convinced that you need to change anything. With the ventilation holes on the door and the mobo tray, you will never see significant positive air pressure. You _will_ probably get increased airflow over your GPU's as the air is forced to escape through the ventilation holes, which certainly wouldn't be a bad thing







Of course, you can (and probably should) experiment with different configurations.


----------



## WorkingJoe

I envy you guys







Almost bought a M10 awhile back, but things happened and I couldn't do it









I love these cases though







Someday...


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdmaka;13559315*
> I just want to check, which fan opening are you guys using as an exhaust ? Cos right now all my fans are intakes, top radiators, left front panel, right side panel...at the moment i only have one exhaust fan at the back, thinking about making the right front panel exhaust fans


The only fans I have set to exhaust are the ones on my radiator exhausting upward. Every other fan including my motherboard one is set to intake (and the motherboard one honestly is mostly to keep the chipset and ram cool.


----------



## v1ral

I have a quick question..
Forsaken noted that for Swiftech radiators owners of the case will have to purchase a few odds and ends to make the case work*have the radiator mount flush to the case as intended.
I don't think I can order from the website so get those "lining" things.
I don't mind modding a little if/when I get the case mind you but, if from the factory it could be fixed for the many Swiftech radiator users out there would be great.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;13638855*
> I have a quick question..
> Forsaken noted that for Swiftech radiators owners of the case will have to purchase a few odds and ends to make the case work*have the radiator mount flush to the case as intended.
> I don't think I can order from the website so get those "lining" things.
> I don't mind modding a little if/when I get the case mind you but, if from the factory it could be fixed for the many Swiftech radiator users out there would be great.


Jim (Case Labs) has already fixed this based on his posts recently.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;13638855*
> I have a quick question..
> Forsaken noted that for Swiftech radiators owners of the case will have to purchase a few odds and ends to make the case work*have the radiator mount flush to the case as intended.
> I don't think I can order from the website so get those "lining" things.
> I don't mind modding a little if/when I get the case mind you but, if from the factory it could be fixed for the many Swiftech radiator users out there would be great.


The problem with Swiftechs has been resolved. The fasteners that were causing the issue have been deleted and the barb opening has been enlarged (again), so you should be good to go.

Best regards


----------



## v1ral

Haha.. AWESOME.
This is great actually.
If all case makers were like you the world would be a better place!!


----------



## wetfit9

What is the different in height between the the m10 w/extended top and a t10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13663712*
> What is the different in height between the the m10 w/extended top and a t10


The T10 is about 3.75" taller than the M10 with an extended cover. It has over 6" of clearance above the MB so it can accommodate push/pull with a thick radiator or shrouds. Of course you can use the extended top as well if you have something more extreme









Best regards


----------



## wetfit9

Thanks, look like I will need a m10 w/extended top. now just trying to work out what additions I will need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvl8Hacker

Any more room for a new M8 owner... link to build log.. http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1029159-project-no-name-case-labs-m8.html


----------



## wetfit9

Your link does not work. Looking forward to seeing your pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Jim - I need to talk to you about getting some of those fan mounts... i currently have a total of two fans, both jerry rigged in the case..







(not counting rad, which is not rigged







)

Do you offer the 6/32 screws? preferrably black thumbscrews, long enough to go all the way through the fan + some extra room for a grill etc and a nut on the other end .. do you offer that? [if not you probably could]









rp-452x2 / new tubing / all new fittings is in the mail.. soon my loop will be fixed up instead of zip tied, next i fix the fan situation, then add a lot of rad space/second pump, then time for some serious hardware


----------



## lvl8Hacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13682829*
> Your link does not work. Looking forward to seeing your pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets try that again..... http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1029212-project-no-name-case-labs-m8.html


----------



## Tennobanzai

After looking over this thread and the build logs, I think it's safe to say Case Labs take quality serious









I'm very interested in getting a case since i'm bored with my current cases but to be honest, it's very confusing on the specifics/differences/upgrade paths between each Case Lab model. I think that's Case Labs biggest criticism right now.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;13715040*
> After looking over this thread and the build logs, I think it's safe to say Case Labs take quality serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in getting a case since i'm bored with my current cases but to be honest, it's very confusing on the specifics/differences/upgrade paths between each Case Lab model. I think that's Case Labs biggest criticism right now.


DOOO EEETTTTTT!!!!!

lol, on a serious note - Jim has been excellent in his & Case Labs time spent on the forums, and in making their products. I personally can't wait for the day I get to buy my next case from them and go through the experience of building another computer in one of their cases. They are extremly well built, and easy to work with. Jim is also very helpful as he'll respond to any questions or concerns in a very short amount of time and the levels of service he will go to outdo several other companies I have dealt with in the past. Kudos to Case Labs!


----------



## wetfit9

Man I could not make a decision on which case to get M10 w/extend top or a T10. So today I can say I just sent payment off for my new T10.


----------



## Ronon

I picked up my M8 Case from Case Labs today. The case is truly amazing and so glad that I found Case Labs right before I was going to purchase a MM case.

You can add me to the list of owners, I will be uploading more pictures and a video of my case along with a buildlog of my build.

This picture was taken moments after I arrived home and took my case out of the box.


----------



## Interitus

Been quiet from me for awhile as my build log is over at AT instead of here (no offense OCN, I just started at AT years ago







)

Anyways, count me in as a user rather than just staring at it sit on the floor. First WC build ever, going great thanks to such an amazing case. Wrapping up the wiring and little details over the next few days and it will be final


----------



## catcherintherye

@interitus: nice build. I stalked you on anandtech to see more pics just now.


----------



## Interitus

Thanks!









It's been pretty fun so far. Had a few hiccups along the way but overall it's been a good experience.

Already planning updates, lol.


----------



## hian

Proud owner from North Borneo (Sabah, Malaysia). The best case I have ever bought, and it's just perfect for our hot weather.


----------



## mav2000

Wow...how much did it cost you in shipping man....


----------



## hian

USD163 with Fedex.


----------



## mav2000

Damn man....it costs a lot mroe for me...I am going to ask case labs again...


----------



## hian

I thought Case Labs will choose the best shipping method for all customers? Well, I asked them to use USPS Express because I thought it will be cheaper but Jim told me Fedex is cheaper to send to my place. So yea, that shipping cost is just perfect. I thought it's gonna be like another USD300-400 for the shipping. Lucky.


----------



## Bear907

It's been a slow build up until now, but I invite all you caselabs owners to come take another look at my sig build log for the latest update if you haven't already seen it. The case is FINALLY fully painted as of this weekend. The gear install and other small mods can now start that the case is complete.

Cheers

Here's a teaser.


----------



## Al plants Corn

This thread needs a bump. Soo close to getting a T10 or TH10. Can't make up my mind.


----------



## Khalam

hey guys, im thinking about getting one of the case labs cases but not sure which one would be enough for me (im a bit space limited I need a case that will fit my Maximus IV board, 2x xfx 6990, ax1200w psu, dual bay nxzt fan controler, dual bay res/pump combo Koolance 452x2, 2x xspc rx480 rad, 2x ssd drive and 2x hdd drive plus 1 optical drive. Which one of the cases and with which accessories would you recommend?


----------



## Nova.

Dude, almost any one of the Case Lab cases will nom up that hardware that you have. Look at an MH10 for starters.


----------



## Khalam

glad to hear that as I said i need the case to be as small as possible (if you can call those cases small at all


----------



## Levesque

I'm more and more interested in those CL case. Cable management is a pain in my MM.

Which model should I look at to fit 3X Triple-120 rads and 2X Quad-120 rads?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14056897*
> I'm more and more interested in those CL case. Cable management is a pain in my MM.
> 
> Which model should I look at to fit 3X Triple-120 rads and 2X Quad-120 rads?










How many rads do you need, LOL! I'm getting by with a M8 and two RX360s now.

Might add another 360 though, so....









I guess you want a TH-10 with extended top like all the others lately


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14056897*
> I'm more and more interested in those CL case. Cable management is a pain in my MM.
> 
> Which model should I look at to fit 3X Triple-120 rads and 2X Quad-120 rads?


An MH10 would be perfect but I would personally spend the extra 50 bucks or so for the TH10.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Here is mine...http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1054368-cl-th-10-worklog-complete-madness.html


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^ And that is some bad ass hardware! Nice build.


----------



## DEEBS808

So want one of these cases.


----------



## Big Elf

Mine has just arrived, a Black TH10 with extended ventilated top and Pedestal. It's going to be a month or two before I can start on the build but it'll be project 'The Last Case' as in the last case I'll ever need to buy (unless I buy another Case Labs).


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf;14256346*
> Mine has just arrived, a Black TH10 with extended ventilated top and Pedestal. It's going to be a month or two before I can start on the build but it'll be project 'The Last Case' as in the last case I'll ever need to buy (unless I buy another Case Labs).


actually the trend since computing was invented is miniaturization, although I think these cases are great in design.

it would be nice if we could expect things to last forever but standards change

something to think about


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

the TH10 is like a small dishwasher. IMO a great idea. Surely you can find a place for it, it is worth having all the rad surface area with still tons of room to expand your project. I didn't want to end up with a packed full 800D (which mind you is a very nice case), but why not give yourself room to work and make decisions. Plus you can fit like 900 hard drives, i mean come on it's rediculous


----------



## Jim-CL

I'm thinking of upgrading my sig rig and since BD seems to be stuck in the mud at the moment, looks like I'll move to SB.

I'm looking at:
Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3
i7-2600K

(2) GTX-580 3GB cards (Trying to decide between EVGA or MSI Lightning) Will be running at 2560 x 1600 for now.

My old stuff will be moved to a production system.

Any thoughts/comments?

Thanks!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs;14339580*
> I'm thinking of upgrading my sig rig and since BD seems to be stuck in the mud at the moment, looks like I'll move to SB.
> 
> I'm looking at:
> Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3
> i7-2600K
> 
> (2) GTX-580 3GB cards (Trying to decide between EVGA or MSI Lightning) Will be running at 2560 x 1600 for now.
> 
> My old stuff will be moved to a production system.
> 
> Any thoughts/comments?
> 
> Thanks!


If you don't plan to watercool get the Lightnings. They run cooler with the aftermarket cooler, but it looks like there's no waterblock that can fit them. You might want to get a beefier PSU but it should be OK, just don't run Furmark and Intel Burn Test at the same time


----------



## Jim-CL

Thanks, the old PSU will be moving to the production machine. This one will have a 1200

I'll air cool at stage 1 but move to water in stage 2. I'm doing in two parts, partly because of cost, but mostly time. I wasn't aware of the lack of blocks for the MSI cards. Thanks for the heads-up on that


----------



## catcherintherye

Also, if you're planning to cool the chipset on the UD7 you might run into some problems with fitting the 580 in the top PCI-E slot, the GPU anchor hits the block. You might want to go with the Asus Maximus IV instead.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?273521-Wow-EK-wish-you-had-this-warning-up-before-I-bought-your-GAP67A-UD7-B3-Block.-Latenow


----------



## Jim-CL

I'd like to keep my Xonar ST card, so I'll need an open PCI slot for that. I may have to gamble that the block problem will be addressed eventually. It's not like 580's are rare GPU's









Thanks


----------



## iamwardicus

Jim, I know this is a semi-stupid question given what you said you'll be buying, but just to confirm: will the updated system be for gaming or more for production work?


----------



## Jim-CL

Not stupid at all given my hours but yes, this one will be for "recreational" use - there are days when a FPS would be so relaxing! lol!


----------



## Forsaken_id

I'll add these to my build log soon, but here's some "teasers".


















Potentiometer to gentle this down some. It hits almost 20K RPM







otherwise with the Vsp and Vref tied together (built in the board that way). Fortunately, there is a trace you can scratch of to separate them and then add a pot so it is adjustable.

















































I still have some minor work to do, like managing the wires up top, but I can't find my wire clips/saddles.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

"EVGA has revealed that it is working on the spiritual successor to SR-2, namely a motherboard based on Socket LGA2011, which will support 6-core Sandy Bridge-E. There is no launch date to share, but it will be released just months after the launch of the ordinary X79 motherboards."

confirmed.

"A few months after that, a dual-socket X79 model will arrive to replace the extravagant Classified SR-2."

oh yes. I know i'm not the only one who has been wondering about that.

--

I finally finished some upgrades. We are running a cool 62 degrees now.







Added an RX480 w/ AP-29s, a second 655s in serial inside the rp452x2. Down from 72 with just the one pump and the 240 with crap fans.









IT took forever to get all the air pockets out of this rad though. I had a lot of fun lifting and tipping the TH10 over and over and over. Good thing I am jacked to begin with.







Next time it will go much smoother - i'm going to use towels, a funnel, remove the psu and install the disconnects for the mobo tray so i can lay it flat on it's back.

I'm going to continue slowly turning this case into the be-all-end-all reuseable watercooling apparatus, by the time it's complete that mobo should be out. And i may even have a 220v line.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;14357515*
> "EVGA has revealed that it is working on the spiritual successor to SR-2, namely a motherboard based on Socket LGA2011, which will support 6-core Sandy Bridge-E. There is no launch date to shar
> "A few months after that, a dual-socket X79 model will arrive to replace the extravagant Classified SR-2."
> 
> oh yes. I know i'm not the only one who has been wondering about that.


Good news!







That will be the "big" project for next summer









Hopefully the 600 series GPU's will be out by then as well. Until then I'll have to "get by" with my SB project - lol!

Cheers


----------



## vertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;12374637*
> I'm starting a thread for quick links to build logs as well as just users that that use Case Labs cases. If you have a build log - Please PM or post the link here and I'll add it to the main post! I will try to update this thread every day or two or as often as I receive PMs or messages stating someone else has gotten these amazing cases!
> 
> Sig Link:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/940461-official-case-labs-owners-club.html#post12374637]*Official* [B]Case Labs[/B] Owners Club![/URL][/center]
> 
> UPDATE [7-25-11] I'm sorry to all for the lack of updates for this thread. I've gone through and updated the lists, however if you're not on a list and should be, or have a build log that I havn't provided the link to please PM me so I can get it taken care of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buildlogs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> xyeLz: xyeLz x1 build
> 
> fshizl: Fshizl's Extravaganza
> 
> p0Pe: p0Pe quad rad!
> 
> mpolter: T10 #1
> 
> Bear907: Fire & Ice
> 
> Extreme Newbie: Newbix Cube
> 
> werds: King Kong ain't got **** on me
> 
> Forsaken_id: Forsakens M8 Build
> 
> ShtSh00ttr: Dual Xeon - Quad SLI!
> 
> lvl8Hacker: Project No Name Case
> 
> theseekeroffun: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1054368-cl-th-10-worklog-complete-madness.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Proud Owners!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Juggalo23451
> 
> A-Dub
> 
> Somenamehere
> 
> Jamanious
> 
> VSpecII
> 
> Seeing Red
> 
> XNine
> 
> Nyghtryder_9
> 
> mcjackal
> 
> Snuddi
> 
> johnnyfive622
> 
> Big Elf
> 
> Hotcupofcocoa
> 
> nuttcase21
> 
> Ronon
> 
> Interitus
> 
> hian
> 
> Bear907


It's about to begin...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzCMtsvaK1E&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]


----------



## Opp47

Hey check out the worklog in my sig for pix of my new TH10... which im at absolutely in love with.. i mean.. this is how u build a FU****G CASE!!!!









seriously tho.. i couldnt be happier with it.. and i hope u guys like the log..


----------



## Forsaken_id

Updated my build log with a bunch more stuff: HERE.


----------



## catcherintherye

Proud new owner of TH10.


----------



## Opp47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14509983*
> Proud new owner of TH10.


Congrats!!!








I'm in the process of building one of my own... Great chassis'.. Don't think I'll ever need an upgrade..


----------



## WorkingJoe

Got my M10 yesterday!







Can I join? HUGE improvement over my old UFO









My build is going to be real slow ($$)







but I just had to have that case. I'm going to toss in some old stuff until I can afford the rest. Gives me lots of time to plan


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorkingJoe;14557274*
> Got my M10 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join? HUGE improvement over my old UFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is going to be real slow ($$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I just had to have that case. I'm going to toss in some old stuff until I can afford the rest. Gives me lots of time to plan


I did the same thing. I HAD to have this case when it first launched, but it was a good month before I could start buying the rest of the stuff going into the build. Enjoy your new case, it's great to work with.


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Add me. It's been up and running for a couple weeks now.


----------



## WorkingJoe

Nice! Makes me wanna get mine started soon







Oh well it will come


----------



## werds

Man this thread has blown up and I am so happy for it and for Case Labs! When the school year ended in June I sold my old 875k processor and board since I THOUGHT I was completing my build with a simple upgrade to Sandy Bridge... unfortunately I had to go thru 3 RMA's with MSI to finally get a working Z68A-GD-80... During that time I spent my summer running around the beach and amusement parks with my daughter...

And now the school year is back upon us!







But,enough about me.

Congrats to all the new owners and wonderful build logs!


----------



## Big Elf

Started my 'Black Noise' work log at http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1092105-case-labs-th10-pedestal-black-ice.html

It might take me a while.


----------



## wetfit9

Add me to the list. My build log is in my sign. I had a lot of down time due to an medical issue but hope to have all my parts in and finish my build next week.
Thanks for taking a look ahead of time.

Oh, still trying to figure out how to change the title. But name of build is Orion Slave Girl


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;14636567*
> Add me to the list. My build log is in my sign. I had a lot of down time due to an medical issue but hope to have all my parts in and finish my build next week.
> Thanks for taking a look ahead of time.
> 
> Oh, still trying to figure out how to change the title. But name of build is Orion Slave Girl


Haven't seen you for a while...finally got a CL case I see.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14636596*
> Haven't seen you for a while...finally got a CL case I see.


Yes, I love this case. Picked up a T10 back in June. I hope to have it finish next week. Waiting on a couple small parts to come in next week.
Keep in touch.


----------



## miraxi

My brand new M8 arrived this week.



More at Muropaketti.


----------



## shnur

So jelly


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

big up FC5 and RP452x2 .. same here. Actually that looks like a really sweet build, we are going to need some more pics please.

You can see the FC5 does not sit flush with the front of the case as I stated in the fan controller thread. Actually this has been irking me more and more everytime I see it. Sooner or later I'll try and fix it somehow.

Hopefully Jim sees this and gets the problem solving gears turning, as usual.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;14646886*
> big up FC5 and RP452x2 .. same here. Actually that looks like a really sweet build, we are going to need some more pics please.
> 
> You can see the FC5 does not sit flush with the front of the case as I stated in the fan controller thread. Actually this has been irking me more and more everytime I see it. Sooner or later I'll try and fix it somehow.
> 
> Hopefully Jim sees this and gets the problem solving gears turning, as usual.


Yeah, I see it. It's the same on the one I have here as well. The problem seems to be with Lamptron (since just about everything else lines up ok). It's really strange they would make a mistake like that. Most new cases now rely on pins to determine the proper "depth" of a bay device, so it's more important then ever to "get it right" because there is no adjustment.

Our solution will probably be to have some "adjustable" mounts that will take more time to set up, but once done, the device can be easily changed from one bay to another.

Best regards


----------



## miraxi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;14646886*
> big up FC5 and RP452x2 .. same here. Actually that looks like a really sweet build, *we are going to need some more pics please*.
> 
> You can see the FC5 does not sit flush with the front of the case as I stated in the fan controller thread. Actually this has been irking me more and more everytime I see it. Sooner or later I'll try and fix it somehow.
> 
> Hopefully Jim sees this and gets the problem solving gears turning, as usual.


You can find pics and somesort of build log at Muropaketti.

And about FC5. Once values are set, I only check water temperatures sometimes. Case is below my desk and I´m not really paying attention of how FC5s are situated compared to front panel.

And Jim, you managed to make superior case


----------



## max007007

I gotten the TH10 some time back


----------



## Opp47

TH10 owners who would like to ALSO be a member of the TH10 club and gallery, come check us out...


----------



## wetfit9

My case is coming alone slowly. Going to take a few and update my build log. Here are a few shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear907

Been loving the builds folks are posting in the CaseLabs section and here. It's always interesting to me to see how people take the same pieces and parts and make something different almost every time.

After working on this case the past few months, I'm still 100% happy I jumped and spent the money. It has been mentioned before, but the little details and the craftsmanship are great.

Keep the build logs coming folks, and keep spreading the word!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;14776510*
> Been loving the builds folks are posting in the CaseLabs section and here. It's always interesting to me to see how people take the same pieces and parts and make something different almost every time.
> 
> After working on this case the past few months, I'm still 100% happy I jumped and spent the money. It has been mentioned before, but the little details and the craftsmanship are great.
> 
> Keep the build logs coming folks, and keep spreading the word!


I agree totally, each build is pretty unique. The build logs are fun to look through.


----------



## Kortwa

I plan on joining the club once the house sized TX10 gets released. These cases are just too well build and designed to pass up.


----------



## catcherintherye

Double push-pull GTX 480's with shrouds, 16x AP-15s. Please excuse the cable management. Temps are pretty good.


----------



## wetfit9

An updated photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear907

Nice photos guys! If I had more room, I would do the shrouded rads . . . next time . . .


----------



## Jim-CL

One stuffed TH10


----------



## ohms

My build log is here and here.


----------



## Atlantida

Add me to the list. No build log yet.


----------



## PeteJM

Add me to the list, just bought a M8 with a few goodies.


----------



## Bear907

Congrats on a good purchase to the new guys!! You won't regret it!


----------



## iamwardicus

Allrighty - I think I have the list updated at least with buildlogs and names. Sometime I'll get this sorted by case model type, but that's a slightly larger project . If I've missed anyone please PM me!

Congratulations to all who are the PROUD owners of Case Labs products!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;15025016*
> Allrighty - I think I have the list updated at least with buildlogs and names. Sometime I'll get this sorted by case model type, but that's a slightly larger project . If I've missed anyone please PM me!
> 
> Congratulations to all who are the PROUD owners of Case Labs products!


Here's the list I keep in the caselabs photos thread in case it helps to maintain this one, I try and scan this thread to keep mine updated too:

http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/1060596-caselabs-case-photo-compilation-post14136732.html

Maybe we can help each other out


----------



## Opp47

finally placed the final parts order for my TH10 build...

link to log in my sig...


----------



## CesarNYC

Hello all, I hope to put my order in soon and need to ask for some advice first.

I have a Tri Fire set up on my Crosshair V, I have two HDDs and two SSDs, I have two MCP35Xs, One PSU, zero ODDs, and one Fan controller. I want to figure out which case is best for me and what accessories I should purchase along with the case. First off, I would like to cool this with (2) 480mm rads. I was thinking TH10 since it appears to be slightly less then getting an M8 w/pedestal. I assume I can add both rads up top? When would I need the extended top? I am not looking for push pull but I would like to use thick rads like XSPC. In a nut shell, I would like the rads up top, the pumps on the floor, and the HDDs set up so one fan is blowing on them.

I have completely out grown my 600T and am looking to move into a Case Labs as soon as possible. Please let me know if you need any more info, I am looking for a complete parts list so I can get my order right the first time and avoid any additional waiting/shipping charges. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Big Elf

Well I'm a bit biased since I have the TH10 with Pedestal and the Pedestal is brilliant for mounting a couple of rads and the pumps.

The extended top gives you the option to mount the fans and rad on top of the case with a thinnish rad or have fans one side and rad the other with a thicker rad. I have the extended top but to be honest I think it makes the case perspective look wrong but does give that extra bit of space if needed. I'll probably buy a normal height top for mine.

I would suggest that, until they get a website up with pictures of all the options and names, you check carefully with Jim before placing your order. I don't know how he finds the time but he's brilliant with getting back to you. You're fortunate that if you miss something off then the shipping is relatively low but here in the UK the cost of shipping and taxes add up to eye watering levels ($340 for the case and pedestal + import tax).

With a pair of 35X you'll need to think about totally decoupling them as working in series and not decoupled they produce incredibly annoying harmonics. It's taken me a while to get mine mounted just right.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf;15146640*
> Well I'm a bit biased since I have the TH10 with Pedestal and the Pedestal is brilliant for mounting a couple of rads and the pumps.
> 
> The extended top gives you the option to mount the fans and rad on top of the case with a thinnish rad or have fans one side and rad the other with a thicker rad. I have the extended top but to be honest I think it makes the case perspective look wrong but does give that extra bit of space if needed. I'll probably buy a normal height top for mine.
> 
> I would suggest that, until they get a website up with pictures of all the options and names, you check carefully with Jim before placing your order. I don't know how he finds the time but he's brilliant with getting back to you. You're fortunate that if you miss something off then the shipping is relatively low but here in the UK the cost of shipping and taxes add up to eye watering levels ($340 for the case and pedestal + import tax).
> 
> With a pair of 35X you'll need to think about totally decoupling them as working in series and not decoupled they produce incredibly annoying harmonics. It's taken me a while to get mine mounted just right.


Thanks for the advice, I am sure glad I don't have to deal with import taxes. I am actually using the Swiftech heatsinks that come with stand offs for the MCP35x, I hope that will be good enough. While I do plan to run them in serial I think I will break them up into the loop and not have one feed directly into another.
The website does appear to be up. Looking at the TH10 I seem to be covered if I want thick rads without the need for additional top or pedestal. I think I will need the SSD kit MAC-124. The difference between the flex and regular HDD cages is which side of the case they are on, PSU vs Mobo? Looks like it comes with 4 sets of brackets for 5.25 drives (my fan controller I assume can go there), so I won't need any extra yet.

I want to put my order in today, can anyone look at my previous post with the parts list and think of anything I am missing or suggest an essential item?


----------



## Big Elf

I'm using the Swiftech Heatsinks with the standoffs as well (had to import them from Jab-tech as they're not available in 3rd world countries like the UK) and they make a difference providing you don't screw them directly to anything. I've separated my pumps too rather than have one feed into the other which helps cut down on the harmonics.

I got 4 of the 5.25 mounts with mine but some fan controllers by Lamptron are non-standard in size, particularly the FC2. I think Case Labs are working on a variable mount but the fascia of the FC2 is still too wide.

I hadn't realised that site is up but that'll give me many happy hours working through it.


----------



## CesarNYC

Put my order in, I am in the "awaiting fulfillment stage"









TH10, GOGOGO!


----------



## Big Elf

I can virtually guarantee you will be 'fulfilled'


----------



## longroadtrip

Congrat CesarNYC!!! Here's a couple pics of the M8 and pedestal I picked up from XNine yesterday:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15147679*
> Congrat CesarNYC!!! Here's a couple pics of the M8 and pedestal I picked up from XNine yesterday:


Thanks man. That pedestal you got is huge, you could put a whole other rig in there. Congrats on your M8 too, and nice sun hat (saw that in the background of the first pic.







).

Still have to read through this thread......any eta on USB3.0 front ports?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15147679*
> Congrat CesarNYC!!! Here's a couple pics of the M8 and pedestal I picked up from XNine yesterday:


The front looks kind of weird, is there some kind of grill that covers the fan holes on the left side?


----------



## longroadtrip

I think it was the light bleeding in through the side panel. The front panel has mesh on that side.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15149118*
> I think it was the light bleeding in through the side panel. The front panel has mesh on that side.


Yea from the other pics it looks like the mesh is there but from that front pic it looks like it isn't there, that's a heck of a light bleeding effect.

Like from this pic in xnine's for sale thread:


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15149118*
> I think it was the light bleeding in through the side panel. The front panel has mesh on that side.


Hey man, not sure how set you are in the accessory department, but wound up getting a SSD mounting kit and a PSU support bracket. Or did you get all that in the deal?


----------



## longroadtrip

I got the ssd bracket, but I need to order 2 reverse psu brackets, a third HDD cage, and a bunch of screws.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15147679*
> Congrat CesarNYC!!! Here's a couple pics of the M8 and pedestal I picked up from XNine yesterday:


Congratulations!







That case has a couple of special features. I have the only other one









Have fun with it!


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, I'm real excited about it...ordered about $1800 worth of cooling from Aquatuning the other day. Should be an amazing build. Will definitely be posting a build log on this!

I'll be getting in touch because I need to order a few extras...PSU bracket, different windows for each door, etc...be about 1 week before I'm ready.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15179794*
> Yeah, I'm real excited about it...ordered about $1800 worth of cooling from Aquatuning the other day. Should be an amazing build. Will definitely be posting a build log on this!
> 
> I'll be getting in touch because I need to order a few extras...PSU bracket, different windows for each door, etc...be about 1 week before I'm ready.


Sounds like it will be pure awesome. I should see my case this Friday, assuming I can find someone to sign for it. I don't need to buy much, the rads and the GPU block. I had to buy the GPU block direct from EK since they seem to have the only stock of rev. 2 6970 blocks. Have not found the RX480s in stock yet. I am thinking of getting a new reservoir, cylindrical but silly big. I finally have the space for it.







. Did you go with an Aquacomputer res?


----------



## longroadtrip

yeah..doing a couple of brass aquatubes (silver color.) Doing a dual loop system, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Zelx

Hey CaseLabs owners, I am considering the M8 but I don't plan to water cool, how well would it perform for air cooling, thanks


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx;15185285*
> Hey CaseLabs owners, I am considering the M8 but I don't plan to water cool, how well would it perform for air cooling, thanks


Well this is only speculation since I won't have my case till the end of the week, but I have had a pretty good luck at the configuration options. You can set this up much like a raven, with 3 120s at the bottom of the case and another three up top, on the mobo side. But there is a lot more you can do. They sell a bracket to mount 4 more fans on the door, right above the vid cards/mobo, much like the 600T. Also the PSU and hard drives have their own "wing" in the mansion, which means you can have six more fans top and bottom cooling those parts separately. And their are tons of accessories to add fans in pretty much any location imaginable. While I think the space draws in the water coolers, the M8 can be made into a hurricane pretty easy.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx;15185285*
> Hey CaseLabs owners, I am considering the M8 but I don't plan to water cool, how well would it perform for air cooling, thanks


Jim actually did an air build in an M8 here: http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/1096522-project-bulldog-m8-extreme-air-cooled.html, although it's not quite finished yet, but hopefullly we'll see some results soon.


----------



## Kortwa

DSC_01136 by DeanCourtois, on Flickr

Add me to the list!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;15189078*
> Jim actually did an air build in an M8 here: http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/1096522-project-bulldog-m8-extreme-air-cooled.html, although it's not quite finished yet, but hopefullly we'll see some results soon.


Barely started is more like it







Looking forward to getting on with it though. Only thing getting is my way the TX10... and the STH10... Merlin...









Should have an update soon - It kills me every day I see those 580's sitting there... saying "play with me!"


----------



## CesarNYC

so tomorrow is the big day, hoping my father in law will house sit and sign for it. got my rev 2. gpu block from EK, shipping was a tad exorbitant but it did get here in a hurry. Even the TH10 is getting here faster then expected, usually takes a whole week to ground ship coast to coast, so to see it the same week I ordered it is impressive.


----------



## longroadtrip

Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## CesarNYC

and so it begins.....


----------



## longroadtrip

Hey guys, here's my build log:

Longroadtrip's AquaCube


----------



## fliq

Add me!


----------



## EnticingSausage

Add me please


----------



## EnticingSausage

Here we go, can someone tell me how to attach the photo like above?


----------



## longroadtrip

you have to use something like photobucket or another image storage site....click the image button (looks like 2 mountains) and copy the addy for the picture.

good looking build! have to post some inside shots!


----------



## EnticingSausage

Thanks:doh: Looking forward to seeing yours aswell.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage;15226319*
> Thanks:doh: Looking forward to seeing yours aswell.


You sir, have win for a name!


----------



## EnticingSausage

Much appreciated


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Just updated my rig. Went from dual loops to single loop and went with a Phobya Balancer 250 Reservoir, and a EK 5.25" Mountable DDC Dual Top V2. Overall my temps dropped 4c for the cpu and 2c for the motherboard and graphics cards.


----------



## wetfit9

Looking for a little help. I want to repaint my ram heat sink. Any suggestions on what paint to use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantomau

I bought the CaseLabs M8 case last friday and awaiting for it to be shipped.

Please add me to the list


----------



## longroadtrip

Jumped on the bandwagon with me and CesarNYC? Welcome! Hope you do a build log, your 600t was a very nice build!


----------



## Fantomau

Well I saw this case awhile back, But thought it was too expensive, And while I still think its expensive, You PAY for quality and this case is just that - QUALITY.

Thanx on the compliment









While I dont plan to watercool using a custom loop @ the present time, Since it cost me over $450 for the case LOL, I plan to use my H100 w/ P/P for the time being and save up for some WC pieces and buy pieces at a time (XSPC Raystorm block with red leds, XSPC EX360 radiator, MCP655 pump, XSPC res etc) and definately wont use that fluid crap, Distilled water with colored tubes by primochill


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice! Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Fantomau

I plan to use my vandal switches I have already (red ring) and replace the harnesses with longer, better cables that have black wires instead of the ugly yellow/black ones and sleeved up to the switch.

Are the vandal switches black housing or silver housing? Hope they are black. If so, Then I can just change the blue ring w/ my red ring and leave the red dot for hdd activity and reset









Wanna sell that pedestal? LOL, I gotta FIND a table big enough to put it on as the table I made was only big enough for the corsair









Sux that the PSU mount is sideways, because my PSU is sleeved, But the guy who did it, Only sleeved 1 side and not both sides...Pissed me off too.


----------



## longroadtrip

They are black...I ordered new ones also. I've got an Aquaero coming, so I got white to match it. I've got both the silver and black switches for mine. I haven't decided which ones I want to install yet. I already sold the pedestal...just order casters for the M8...


----------



## Fantomau

I'm gonna be using Aerocool shark devil red 120mm fans in front and on PSU side with a 12 fan controller by Scythe.

How tall is the case off the floor? I want mine to be at least a foot or 2 off the floor. Maybe I'll get the casters if I cant make me up or find a suitable table to put it on. I wanna sit at desk and marvel @ its beauty









I wonder if you dont get the I/O panel and only the switches, If its the I/O panel with just switch w/o the USB and other holes as I opted to not get that as I have a 5.25 device that has all that already.

ALL my crap is on my desk, BEGGING to be back HOME...Mobo, PSU etc


----------



## longroadtrip

Mine will be sitting on my desk...I've got a space for it already. As far as how far off the floor, do you mean how tall is the case or how far from the floor to the bottom of the case?


----------



## Fantomau

how tall is the whole case, from feet to top


----------



## longroadtrip

With the casters on, it's 21 5/8". I have the standard top on it. If you were to put the extended top on, it adds something like 3 inches to that.


----------



## Fantomau

Ya, I dont have the taller top either.


----------



## Tweak17emon

my M8 is enroute from Jim. I will be doing a review and a case mod that will make Fat_Italian's Atlantis computer green with envy (no really, its going to be a UV green color scheme, still working out the "theme")


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;15254289*
> Looking for a little help. I want to repaint my ram heat sink. Any suggestions on what paint to use
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would drop by an automotive paint store and pick out a colour I liked in a heat paint.

I don't know if you would be interested, but there is this wrinkle black heat paint you can get for automotive. It wrinkles as it dries, increasing the surface area for better cooling. Ask at the automotive paint store, I bet they will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## longroadtrip

Mergatroid! Are you getting a CL case now?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15359554*
> Mergatroid! Are you getting a CL case now?


Come on, you know you wanna.....


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, you guys. If I bought one of those cases I would have to park my car on the street so I could house my computer in my garage.

If I bought one of those cases I would put the computer components on one side, and rip the compressor out of a bar fridge and put it on the other side so I could have nice cold ones while watching the Jets games.

As Tiny Elvis would say "Whoa baby, lookit the size of that case. That thing is huge! Uhuh.

Actually, I just spent a chunk of computer upgrade funds on a Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate. I wanted to get one before the Apple fan boys in the patent offices give Apple a patent for everything cellular and all the rest of the decent smart phones disappeared. Love that OLED screen....


----------



## longroadtrip

That fascinate is a nice phone! I've got to replace my HTC HD7...broken screen and when I replaced it, cracked the controller board for the digitizer...still can't believe I did that, I've replaced about a dozen of those screens without a problem!


----------



## Mergatroid

I really hope I don't have any problems with this phone. It's been awesome so far. The store wanted a ridiculous amount of money for the "extended warranty" (about $120 per year on a 3 year contract). That's almost $400 for basically "insurance". Considering a new phone is only another $100 I told him, nah...I don't think so.

You work on a lot of phones?


----------



## longroadtrip

It's a sideline type of thing for me. I've got a couple Sprint stores that send people my way. I charge them $140 (online is $199) and guarantee completion in 48 hours. I've got a few suppliers for the screens. It's really easy to do, just have to be careful. It can get tedious when you have a few to do in a row.

I make about $1000 extra per month doing it (could do more, but I like my private life), so to me it's worth it. Each phone takes about an hour to do from tear down to reboot.


----------



## Fantomau

My M8 will be here saturday







ANTICIPATION!!!


----------



## Fantomau

I want to use black oxide fan screws to attach fans to the case.

What size screws do I need?


----------



## longroadtrip

All of the screw threads on the Case Labs cases are 6/32


----------



## Fantomau

which of these would I need:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_724_693


----------



## longroadtrip

Here is what I ordered for mine:
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-mounting/screws/unc-6-32-9.5mm-screws-black-oxide-button-head.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-mounting/screws/unc-6-32-31.7mm-screws-black-oxide-button-head.htm

You will also need to get some 6/32 nuts depending on how you mount them


----------



## Fantomau

Ya, I dont need the expensive ones from germany that'll take over a week









I just want regular black oxide type screws to install fans to the case (not rads), Nothing else


----------



## longroadtrip

That is what those are...in my particular application, I have to go through both sides of the fan, since they are 25mm thick, that means I need at least a 30mm to put a nut on the back. I put those links up so you could see the lengths.


----------



## Jim-CL

For 25mm fans, 1.25" screws usually work pretty well. Depending on the fan style you can sometimes get by with smaller ones (.50" or so). The newer cases also work with fan screws.

EDIT: The upper radiator mounts are not designed for fan screws (although that is probably obvious from their design).


----------



## Fantomau

Would these work?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=32212


----------



## Jim-CL

Assuming your fans have a flange where the mounting holes are, they might work, but may not leave you with a lot of thread to get a nut on (depends on how thick the flange is).


----------



## Fantomau

I just wanted screws that I screw into the fan is all, Like the screws that come with fans.


----------



## longroadtrip

6/32 is smaller than the standard fan screw...you will have to put a nut on the back unless you drill out the 6/32 holes in the case to accomodate a regular fan screw.

Another thing you can do is take a flex bay and fan down to your local hardware store and see which length works best for you...Home Depot, Lowes, and Ace all have a huge selection of screws...If you don't like the ones they have, at least you will know what size works best for you.


----------



## Jim-CL

The holes at the front and bottom of the case will work with conventional fan screws on the newer cases. Sometimes there is a bit of powder build-up that can make them tight, but a 3/16" drill will do a quick job of cleaning them out. The radiator mounts at the top have slots (because they are a universal fit) so 6-32 screws will be needed there.


----------



## Fantomau

Thought so, because I have 2 fans on the front on MB side mounted with the screws that came with the fans.

Thanx


----------



## Fantomau

Got the case Saturday, Installed my sys.

While I have the system installed, I havent done much as to routing, Until I get other parts installed that i've recently ordered.

So heres 2 pics of front and side/front:


----------



## Opp47

can anyone tell me how to remove the studs from the PSU side of the TH10 to mount a RAD on the front wall..

thanx:thumb:


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opp47;15463220*
> can anyone tell me how to remove the studs from the PSU side of the TH10 to mount a RAD on the front wall..
> 
> thanx:thumb:


You will need to drill them out or grind them off. I used a dremel tool to grind them off on my M8


----------



## shnur

Add me up!
Glossy white M8!
















Build log in my sig rig!


----------



## Tweak17emon

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1153555-sponsored-m8-chameleon.html

^ build log (soon to be in signature)


----------



## Jingiko

Hey guys I ordered a CaseLabs M10 last Friday, should be here this coming Monday which is great since ill have all of Thanksgiving weekend to do some serious modding.

Here is my build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156031/redbull-fridge-for-paxeast2012

:B


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Hey guys I ordered a CaseLabs M10 last Friday, should be here this coming Monday which is great since ill have all of Thanksgiving weekend to do some serious modding.
> Here is my build Log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156031/redbull-fridge-for-paxeast2012
> :B


I am already following your build. I love the work you do on the fans, so much patience.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I am already following your build. I love the work you do on the fans, so much patience.


Thanks, its funny because since I switched from the CosmosII over to the case labs I was short one more AP-15 which I finished last night. Thanks for the support!!


----------



## clipse84

i receive my th10 about a month ago waiting for the ivy bridge to realease before i start my build


----------



## Jim-CL

FYI...

The M8 was awarded "Editor's Choice" in this review at Techpowerup.com


----------



## shnur

I understand! My look at cases have shifted since I have one


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Recceiving my TH10 by january I had Jim ship a white case to my cousin then he's gonna bring it over or send it by sea







gonna start my wc build with 1 low profile black ice 480 and 1 fesser 480. The new swiftech apogee hd cpu blocks koolance 6690 block and mp655. Might upgrade to phase change if the case will fit it. Will post my build log in a month or so when my case gets here.







P.S. Jim is really helpful was going with the M10 but 3 360's wouldn't fit so was looking at pedestal option and decided the TH10 alone would be more cost effective.









This will be the first TH10 all white build I think here and first Case Labs in the Philippines or maybe southeast asia?


----------



## shnur

If something doesn't fit in this case. Let me know, I want to know what you're trying to fit... it's HUMONGOUS.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Well in the future I will be trying to fit a cooler express single stage phase change unit plus 4 480 rads, 2 ssds on raid 0 and 4 hard disks on raid 0


----------



## RealHokum

I want to join this club - a few months ago, became the owner of the TH10.
Photos is here
The next rig is planning in STH10


----------



## AoHxBram

I've got a question, is it possible to mount 3 fans on the PSU side without having to buy any accesoires ? or do you need special mountings for it ?


----------



## shnur

In front of below? As long as you have the screws, you should be ok


----------



## LRRP

Hello all:

I'm a brand new member though I've been reading OCN for years. I am about to begin a new build. Joined so I could ask some questions of the knowledgable people here.
My build will be:

1. ASUS Rampage IV Formula
2. i7-3930K
3. MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme (x2 for SLI)
4. 32 GB G-Skill Ripjaws

Ordered the vid cards yesterday knowing they are too long for my existing case. I had been thinking I'd go with a HAF-X. Then, much to my wallets dismay, I read about "Case Labs" here on OCN. The more I read, the more I ......., well, you all know how that story ends. There will be a Magnum TH10 in my immediate future.

I am trying to think through the build right now so when I place my order I get all the optional items right the first time. That's where I'm hoping you folks might be willing to help \ answer some questions \ make some suggestions.

First question. What is a "Reverse ATX Layout" and what are the pros and cons of that?

My thanks in advance to anyone willing to help.


----------



## Fantomau

Reverse layout has the MOBO on right side and PSU on the left side.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/product_images/u/217/M8_REV_FRONT__45331_zoom.jpg

Left pic is regular layout
Right pic is reversed layout


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Reverse layout has the MOBO on right side and PSU on the left side.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/product_images/u/217/M8_REV_FRONT__45331_zoom.jpg
> Left pic is regular layout
> Right pic is reversed layout


Thanks for the quick repy. Why might a person choose a reverse layout over a standard layout?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Thanks for the quick repy. Why might a person choose a reverse layout over a standard layout?


Its more like a personal preference over anything, As its alittle easier to see the 'guts' in a reversed layout.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Its more like a personal preference over anything, As its alittle easier to see the 'guts' in a reversed layout.


OK - Will need to try to visualize that. I've reached my daily limit of 2 PM's so can't reply to your last PM. I will GOOGLE those items.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> In front of below? As long as you have the screws, you should be ok


Hm, you mean the standard screws that come with the fans usualy, or do i need special screws for it ?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> I've got a question, is it possible to mount 3 fans on the PSU side without having to buy any accesoires ? or do you need special mountings for it ?


Yes you can mount fans on the PSU side with regular fan screws without having to buy anythng


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Yes you can mount fans on the PSU side with regular fan screws without having to buy anythng


Thanks mate







all i wanted to know for now xD.


----------



## shnur

Fantomau said it faster.


----------



## AoHxBram

Just contacted Jim,

Ordered an M8 with a 64mm top, and a 360 rad mount on the psu side.

also ordered a rx360, some fans, and some qdc's.
this is going to be the best christmas (excpet for my wallet haha).

going to join the club in about 2~3 weeks.


----------



## shnur

How many rads are you going to run?


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> How many rads are you going to run?


I'm planning on 2x RX 360's and my GTS240 (on the side).
hoping to get my GTX120 in the front at the PSU side, and maybe my Phobya 280 rad on the bottom of the psu side.

im considering a GTS360 for the side instead of the 240.

If i can get the GTX 120 in my loops will be:

Dualbay res + 2 pumps ->
Loop1 : pump -> rx360 -> GTX120 (if fits) -> CPUblock (2600k) -> res\pump.
Loop2 : Pump -> rx360 -> GTS240 -> HD6990 / HD6970 (parralel) -res\pump.

Was thinking about this res :http://www.aquatuning.nl/product_info.php/info/p11320_Koolance-RP-402X2-Dual-5-25--Reservoir-for-1-2-PMP-400-S---Laing-DDC-Pumps.html
and getting a 2nd 600l\h pump, hope the 600l\hour pumps will do for the loops.

also want to QDC the loops so i can pull the mobo tray out any time, i will set threaded QDC males on the down of the 6970 block, and just a set op QDC's on the tubing to the cpu.

I'll just have to be patient form now to the day they case arrives


----------



## shnur

Very good idea to get QDC with that res, it's a pain to drain...

For your loops, you would be fine with a RX240 for CPU and RX360 for your 2 GPU's, I doubt you'll see much improvement by adding up more rads.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Very good idea to get QDC with that res, it's a pain to drain...
> 
> For your loops, you would be fine with a RX240 for CPU and RX360 for your 2 GPU's, I doubt you'll see much improvement by adding up more rads.


Alright, didnt think of draining, but as i have some QDC's i can basicly take out almost every part which makes it alot easier to drain.
If you say a RX240 and RX360 will do, i htink i will stick to the 2 rx360's and the gts240 on the side.

the 240 wont hurt my gpu's









What do you think about those pumps btw ? they are 600 l \ h, thats about : 158Gallon per hour.


----------



## shnur

Personal preference for me is the D5 pumps, they're quieter and have better flow, but lower head. These have higher head, but lower flow. Pretty much any pump you take will do good, any as in the DDC or the D5.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Alright, didnt think of draining, but as i have some QDC's i can basicly take out almost every part which makes it alot easier to drain.
> If you say a RX240 and RX360 will do, i htink i will stick to the 2 rx360's and the gts240 on the side.
> the 240 wont hurt my gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about those pumps btw ? they are 600 l \ h, thats about : 158Gallon per hour.


A series loop would give you better temps overall and would also give you the safety of redundant pumps. That Koolance res has a series adapter, be sure to get the one for the right version number.

Also note that the GTS 240 has a very high fin density and is very flow restrictive. To get the most out of it you would need fans with high CFM and static pressure. If you want a thin rad to use with low speed fans you can look at the MCR220-QP or maybe even the new XSPC EX240.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Personal preference for me is the D5 pumps, they're quieter and have better flow, but lower head. These have higher head, but lower flow. Pretty much any pump you take will do good, any as in the DDC or the D5.


This is the reason I picked D5 Varios (MCP655) for my final configuration. I have two of them on setting 4 (MCP655-B equivalent) and they are quieter than my PSU fan. I've had MCP355s in series and their noise signature was noticeable even with decoupling, but they weren't louder than my GT AP-15s on full. Martin's videos show the noise level being about the same with the D5 on setting 5 but I think the noise signature doesn't totally translate through the video. I found the MCP355 to have more of a whine while the D5 has a dull hum.

Performance wise the MCP355/PMP-400 or the MCP35X will be able to push through restrictive loops better than the D5. Through a couple rads and a couple blocks it might not make a huge difference but it depends on the how restrictive the components are. The MCP35X has PWM control so you could speed it up and slow it down using the mobo's PWM signal and power from the PSU. If you had the money go for the MCP35X.


----------



## AoHxBram

Tbh, im running 1 ddc-1rt in my xspc res now, and it isnt that loud, so i'm not realy concerned about 2 pumps, unless the res makes them that loud, i could always go for the dualbay with dual pump xspc res.

also was considering series, but not wuite how you said it, but if i would go series, i would do it like this :
res -> pump1 -> rx360 -> cpu -> res \ pump2 -> rx360 -gts240 -> res.

the reasson i will most likely use the gts240 is because i already have on, and i do not want to spent money on parts i already have.
im going to run them on AP-15's i guess these fans will be good enough for the gts240 and rx360's as almost the whole of ocn watercoolers use these fans.


----------



## shnur

Noise between both pumps are exactly that; the d5 is more of a hum and the ddc is more of a high pitched noise, I guess it depends how old you are and how well you perceive high pitch noise.

As long as pump is right after res, your loop is ok


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Noise between both pumps are exactly that; the d5 is more of a hum and the ddc is more of a high pitched noise, I guess it depends how old you are and how well you perceive high pitch noise.
> 
> As long as pump is right after res, your loop is ok


Haha im not that old at all, just 20.
and i have a laing ddc1-rt already, and i cant hear it so i guess i'll be pretty fine with it. mostly have my music on anyway.
i got craziy last night and i might have a whole other plat, and put the pumps in series right after eachother to give them a bit more push, then make them push trough the 3 rads, and have a parralel setup for vga1-2 en cpu.

something like this :

and then have the rest of the tubing behind the motherboard tray.
im not quite sure on how this will affect the temps tho.


----------



## P3nnywise

I picked up a th10 caselabs case about a month and a half ago. By far the best case I have ever seen. There is no trying to find enough room. More of what you can find to fill it up. I am in the middle of a build with it now. Let me know what you think. http://www.overclock.net/t/1161607/caselabs-th10-red-and-black-build


----------



## Fantomau

As posted earlier, I see you like the Phobya fans, I use them in my M8


----------



## P3nnywise

Yeah, these fans are epic. They go great with the build.


----------



## shnur

AoHxBram, I'm not sure how it'll go with everything in parallel, I mean with the CPU. But it'll be nice to see you try!

P3nnywise, that looks gorgeous. Nice sleeving!

I see a lot of care taken in routing it.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> AoHxBram, I'm not sure how it'll go with everything in parallel, I mean with the CPU. But it'll be nice to see you try!


Yeah, i found it it's "smarter" not to try it cause the overall system temps will not improve on doing this.
made a little thread in the w/c section where i got some advice : here


----------



## Trafalgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> very nice


----------



## Henka99

Happy New Year indeed! Just a few days now and then I'll get my M8! Can't wait! Add me to the club!


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henka99*
> 
> Happy New Year indeed! Just a few days now and then I'll get my M8! Can't wait! Add me to the club!


Hehe same for me hopefully, customs clearance needs to hurry up xD.


----------



## P3nnywise

happy new years,


----------



## AoHxBram

Hey guys, im going to see if i can make a "build log" of some sort of my M8 build, the M8 isnt here yet, but its shipping out form customs clearance probably today, so it will be here by friday hopefully.

here is the link to my build, which will be called Frozen Acid.

first bits got in today, cant find my dad's camera so pictures are crap as hell.


----------



## AoHxBram

The case arrived today, i was so excited i couldn't wait to build and started right away.

it got here in perfect condition.
here's a bad light foto of the front, after i was done (for today).


----------



## AoHxBram

Finished with it, just needs some UV cathodes:


----------



## Father Fuzzy

I recieved my TH10 in perfect condition











Best Packing job i ever seen



Jim and his team did a incredible job on this Case
i got a ton of accesories
going to be a fun build


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Finished with it, just needs some UV cathodes:


You put your case on the desk...


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> You put your case on the desk...


Haha, that is actualy the living room to test it, its now in my room dedicated for gaming. still on a desk


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> You put your case on the desk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that is actualy the living room to test it, its now in my room dedicated for gaming. still on a desk
Click to expand...




















Looks amazing thought! How do you like the case so far? I was ready to drill it and mod it but then realized there's nothing to be done on it


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing thought! How do you like the case so far? I was ready to drill it and mod it but then realized there's nothing to be done on it


I realy love the case, it justlooks epic. i hope i can afford another one of these cases for my next build, or i might buy the pedestal, and re-use this m8, but thats some time away for now.


----------



## CesarNYC

Looks great! Love your 1 over 3 desktop set up.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Looks great! Love your 1 over 3 desktop set up.


Thank you, thank you


----------



## deftronix

Just breaking ground on the M8 w/ pedestal .
Framework is getting there, got quite a bit of work ahead of me still..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing thought! How do you like the case so far? I was ready to drill it and mod it but then realized there's nothing to be done on it


Yeah I have this problem with the TX10 - you can do anything you want with it, where's the modding fun? You end up doing purely aesthetical mods rather than any functional stuff.


----------



## stren

My TX10-D before powder coating:


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deftronix*
> 
> Just breaking ground on the M8 w/ pedestal .
> Framework is getting there, got quite a bit of work ahead of me still..


Whats the need for those grills on the front? Kinda makes it look 'odd' or out of place sorta. and the switches on the PSU side. The I/O plate in the middle looks better









Just opinions


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deftronix*
> 
> Just breaking ground on the M8 w/ pedestal .
> Framework is getting there, got quite a bit of work ahead of me still..


Bold, I like it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Bold, I like it


I'm not a fan of so many screw heads on the front - maybe if they get painted black, the rest of case is so minimal wrt to ugly screws it's shame to get rid of that. I wish more companies did screwless front facias


----------



## deftronix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Whats the need for those grills on the front? Kinda makes it look 'odd' or out of place sorta. and the switches on the PSU side. The I/O plate in the middle looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opinions


I agree, as it is not complete yet. Will be cutting holes in the bezel to be flush with the inner ring of the aluminum fan shrouds. However I will be mounting mnpctech rotating slot fan grills on the backside of those two fans so there will be no hole but should give the front of the case some nice depth. As far as the i/o plate, I will be using that space for a slot load bd drive and am happy with the new location of the switches and the styling of the plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Bold, I like it


Appreciated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm not a fan of so many screw heads on the front - maybe if they get painted black, the rest of case is so minimal wrt to ugly screws it's shame to get rid of that. I wish more companies did screwless front facias


What can I say I love the industrial look. I would have bought black hex bolts for those locations if I wanted them there







, those are for behind the bezel. They are no longer phillips head, almost all the screws have been changed to either an ss or black oxide flat head head hex bolts with black anodized countersunk washers. I can appreciate your opinion though because I like the minimal look as well, just not going that direction in this build.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deftronix*
> 
> I agree, as it is not complete yet. Will be cutting holes in the bezel to be flush with the inner ring of the aluminum fan shrouds. However I will be mounting mnpctech rotating slot fan grills on the backside of those two fans so there will be no hole but should give the front of the case some nice depth. As far as the i/o plate, I will be using that space for a slot load bd drive and am happy with the new location of the switches and the styling of the plate.
> Appreciated!
> What can I say I love the industrial look. I would have bought black hex bolts for those locations if I wanted them there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , those are for behind the bezel. They are no longer phillips head, almost all the screws have been changed to either an ss or black oxide flat head head hex bolts with black anodized countersunk washers. I can appreciate your opinion though because I like the minimal look as well, just not going that direction in this build.


Cool well can't wait to see more!


----------



## deftronix

I really wanted to smoke/black chrome all the bolts but was unable to source someone to do it.


----------



## Fantomau

I love my M8 as well









Still deciding on water cooling or not


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> I love my M8 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding on water cooling or not


do it, unless you're broke in which case you will only end up way more broke.


----------



## Mergatroid

I still think those pedestals cry out for a beer fridge. Might as well make the cables really long in a harness so you can move the unit by remote. That would be pretty cool on game day. Sitting with your buddies watching the game and you grab your remote and steer your beer fridge/computer into the room. You could mount a webcam on the top to see where you're going. Or even do it via software (that would be awesome).


----------



## Zelx

I plan on getting a m8 soon(just air cooling, no water), I was wonder, does the reverse atx actually cool better for air cooling or is more of aesthetics?
Also what would be the best fan setup for air?
thanks


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx*
> 
> I plan on getting a m8 soon(just air cooling, no water), I was wonder, does the reverse atx actually cool better for air cooling or is more of aesthetics?
> Also what would be the best fan setup for air?
> thanks


I think reverse would cool slightly better cause your hot air from the gpu's will get sucked out of the case on top, and wont pass your cpu cooler. but ofcourse, the warm air from your cpu cooler will run past your gpu's.
im not sure on this but its what i think.
for fans, i think front intake fans. and bottom closed. put 2 fans on each side on top, and leave the last spot open, and dont put a fan on the rear.
You might also choose to place only 1 fan instead of the ones i just mentiond, cause there is no hardware that "needs" the cooling.
there has been a thread about air cooling in cases, with a nice video, that explains why i would do this for air cooling.


----------



## mcj66106

Can you add me to the Club. My M8 will be here on Tuesday.

Color: Black Matte
ATX Layout: Reverse
MB Side Door: XL Window
MB Door Window: Clear,
PSU Side Door: XL Window
PSU Door Window: Clear,
Top Cover: 64mm Tall Ventilated
I/O Panel: None,
PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh
HDD Cage Type: Standard (MAC-101))
1 x Caster Kit
1 x SSD Mounting Kit (Color: Black Matte)
1 x Bottom Accessory Mount (Color: Black Matte, Size: Triple)


----------



## WorkingJoe

Good to have you here!


----------



## stren

Don't forget me to also PM me any build logs so I can add them to this list


----------



## nickbaldwin86

There will be a Case Labs case on the next issue of CPU mag


----------



## Jim-CL

Really! That would be awesome!!







Thanks!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Really! That would be awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Don't thank me... i am just spreading info... I am at PDXLAN 19 and CPU mag held the mod contest. This case won....

http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13862


----------



## stren

Man and I wanted to have the first CaseLabs cpu magazine cover shot lol. Guess I should hurry up and also take a roadtrip to pdx next time lol.

Grats to CL


----------



## mcj66106

Here is the link to my build log.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Don't thank me... i am just spreading info... I am at PDXLAN 19 and CPU mag held the mod contest. This case won....
> http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13862


That is excellent! The build is very nice as well.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Man and I wanted to have the first CaseLabs cpu magazine cover shot lol. Guess I should hurry up and also take a roadtrip to pdx next time lol.
> Grats to CL


just email CPU mag you don't need to attend a event.... email them and send them really high res pictures and if they love it they will put it on a cover


----------



## P3nnywise

I was at PDXLAN this last weekend and picked up first place in the modding contest with my TH10 EpiDemic build. It will be featured on the front page of CPU magazine. Everyone loved the caselabs case. I had some profesional pictures taken, and will post them when he sends them to me.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I was at PDXLAN this last weekend and picked up first place in the modding contest with my TH10 EpiDemic build. It will be featured on the front page of CPU magazine. Everyone loved the caselabs case. I had some profesional pictures taken, and will post them when he sends them to me.


Badass and congrats!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I was at PDXLAN this last weekend and picked up first place in the modding contest with my TH10 EpiDemic build. It will be featured on the front page of CPU magazine. Everyone loved the caselabs case. I had some profesional pictures taken, and will post them when he sends them to me.


That's awesome - congratulations!!







Really nice work!!







Can't wait to see the pics when you get them







Do you know which issue it will be featured in? Again, really incredible job


----------



## nickbaldwin86

They said next month... April.


----------



## audioxbliss

Here's my baby... mostly complete with just some small wire tucking left to handle.



M8 with 84mm top... Managed to cram an EX360 with fans on both sides up there... just had to file down the screw heads about 0.5mm.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> They said next month... April.


well April's CPU mag was released yesterday.... nothing.

So must be May...







Look for it toward the end of month (March)


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> well April's CPU mag was released yesterday.... nothing.
> So must be May...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for it toward the end of month (March)


Editorial lead times are usually at least 2-3 months, so it may be another issue or two before we see it. Really looking forward to it though!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Here's my baby... mostly complete with just some small wire tucking left to handle.
> 
> M8 with 84mm top... Managed to cram an EX360 with fans on both sides up there... just had to file down the screw heads about 0.5mm.


Looking good!


----------



## P3nnywise

here's a couple pictures that just came in. I will have others soon. still waiting on the raw tiff files.


----------



## ranviper

^ Holy Helga!!!


----------



## Harrusha

Count me in with a M10 + Pedestal and a STH10

Had my STH10 delivered last Friday











Family Reunion


----------



## Systemlord

Count me in to with my STH10 and one of two Hardware Labs SR1 560 radiators using Gentle Typhoon AP-15's mounted to 120mm-140mm BGears fan adapters, hybrid GT15 performance on a 140mm form factor! I'm using one "Deep" radiator mount designed for 35mm fans and one "Shallow" radiator mount for the second SR1 560, the second SR1 560 radiator will have the fans on the inside so both SR1 560 radiators will be in a push/push configuration.

The reason is because as you may or may not know the SR1 series radiators have a built-in shroud (3/8" deep) and when you add the BGears adapters (3/8" deep) these GT AP-15's don't perform to well when 6/8" of an inch away from the radiator surface is pull configuration. So the second radiator will be mounted exactly the same way as the first one, with the fans going in-between both radiators. As you can see in the last picture there's plenty of room left!

*Check out my build log below on sig*


----------



## Jim-CL

STH10: "Gold Award Winner" - Tom Logan

In case anyone missed it


----------



## Systemlord

Now that's a long thorough review, I want to make a You Tube video when I finish installing both SR1 560 radiators for my water cooling loop and then again when everything is done.


----------



## Rabbs

I'll be joining the club soon guys. I ordered my Magnum M10 2 days ago, it's still awaiting fulfillment though







. Dunno how much longer it'll take.

1 x MAGNUM M10 Case
(Color: Black Matte, ATX Layout: Standard, MB Side Door: XL Window (20.00), MB Door Window: Clear, PSU Side Door: Solid, PSU Door Window: None, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated, I/O Panel: None, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Flex-Bay (MAC-102))
1 x SSD Mounting Kit
(Color: Black Matte)
1 x PSU Support Bracket
(Color: Black Matte, Orientation: Standard)
1 x Flex-Bay Device Mount - HD
(Color: Black Matte)


----------



## Jim-CL

All of our cases are built to order. We don't have any "stock". Right now, production is running about 200% over normal, but still maintaining the 3-4 business day lead time. It will come


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'll be joining the club soon guys. I ordered my Magnum M10 2 days ago, it's still awaiting fulfillment though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dunno how much longer it'll take.


Actually 3-4 days from the moment you buy the case it goes from nothing into a big beautiful case, just imagine the next day your case is being machined, powder coated, packaged and shipped! This is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Actually 3-4 days from the moment you buy the case it goes from nothing into a big beautiful case, just imagine the next day your case is being machined, powder coated, packaged and shipped! This is nothing short of amazing!


Well that explains it. Thats freaking awesome that the cases arent pre-built, but built once you place ur order the way ya want it. You are right that is amazing and i cant wait to get her. My friends buying my 800D, and thats what the M10 is replacing. Me think kickass move on my part. Ill never take full advantage of the M10, but thats beauty of it. Knowing you got a case youll never have to upgrade.


----------



## cky2k6

Unfortunately, I cannot do a build log yet (since practicality trumped the project for now). Eventually I will do a build log when I have all the parts I need and the time to do the project. I do have a few pictures of the "bare-bones" build I did to tide me over (not really, just half assed and not nearly complete). Eventually, in probably 5-6 months when I have to change out the water anyways, I will tear it down completely and do a proper log.

There will be a nice list of additions, the primary being the painting of the case, as you can tell it is currently just a primer coat. I didn't bother getting it painted straight from caselabs, as I do not want a black/white finish on the case. It will probably be a darker gray powder coat variant. Among my other list of things to take care of:
-sleeving the fan cables
-compression fittings for water blocks (probably not the rads/pumps)
-t-virus res, not sure whch kind yet (flex bay or cylinder)
-possibly a different psu, as I like my toughpower, but the cables are short and its not modular. Probably going to go the easy way out and just get a corsair with a pre-sleeved kit.

Finally, some pics of what I have thrown together so far:


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cky2k6*
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot do a build log yet (since practicality trumped the project for now). Eventually I will do a build log when I have all the parts I need and the time to do the project. I do have a few pictures of the "bare-bones" build I did to tide me over (not really, just half assed and not nearly complete). Eventually, in probably 5-6 months when I have to change out the water anyways, I will tear it down completely and do a proper log.
> There will be a nice list of additions, the primary being the painting of the case, as you can tell it is currently just a primer coat. I didn't bother getting it painted straight from caselabs, as I do not want a black/white finish on the case. It will probably be a darker gray powder coat variant. Among my other list of things to take care of:
> -sleeving the fan cables
> -compression fittings for water blocks (probably not the rads/pumps)
> -t-virus res, not sure whch kind yet (flex bay or cylinder)
> -possibly a different psu, as I like my toughpower, but the cables are short and its not modular. Probably going to go the easy way out and just get a corsair with a pre-sleeved kit.
> Finally, some pics of what I have thrown together so far:


Yeah i got corsair AX1200 with there red sleeved set was $390+ for everything. The red cable set i got from frozenCPU. I recommend fully-semi modular to anyone.

Also guys they shipped my case out yesterday and it's moving n moving


----------



## Forsaken_id

Updated to SB now!









































I had to use a piece of clear Tygon for my CPU inlet. I am out of the acid green, but i kinda like it. Also the damn UV makes the camera cry, it looks way better IRL.


----------



## iamwardicus

Good Day to All!

With a great regret I must say - I feel I've let some of those in this thread down of late. I've not been around much because of real life changes and for that I must apologize. I've contacted a Moderator and gotten their approval to transfer ownership of this thread to someone else so that it can be given the attention it deserves. If there is anyone in the club who is active on OCN and is willing to step up and help maintain this thread please PM me with a quick explanation of why you would like to have ownership of this thread and the club. I'll make a choice this coming Sunday, April 8th (Easter Sunday) and let a Mod know who I would like to transfer ownership to - and I'll make a post in the thread as well.

As always - many thanks to all for being here - KUDOS to Jim & Case Labs for creating the best PC case I've ever had the pleasure of working with - and more thanks to everyone here for their support of Case Labs both here, in the Case Labs sub-forum, and the business itself by owning one of their magnificent pieces of work.


----------



## Rabbs

Man UPS isn't updating the info on the tracking. I'm getting scared


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Man UPS isn't updating the info on the tracking. I'm getting scared


Why would you be scared? A reason why UPS might not be updating is because your packaging is still in-between destinations, I have found UPS to be somewhat slow with everything lately which is probably why my FrozenCPU order is Fedex, Fedex is 1-5 days and that's from NY.


----------



## P3nnywise

My CaseLabs case just hit CPU Magazines front page. Check it out. http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> My CaseLabs case just hit CPU Magazines front page. Check it out. http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true


Congrats


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why would you be scared? A reason why UPS might not be updating is because your packaging is still in-between destinations, I have found UPS to be somewhat slow with everything lately which is probably why my FrozenCPU order is Fedex, Fedex is 1-5 days and that's from NY.


I was just worried was all man. But my beautiful case came in today he came early in the morning around 9am







This is no lie though i teared up when i opened the box. Caselabs does the best packaging I've ever seen when it comes to cases it's amazing. Took the case out and got it out it's packaging, and all i could say was "OMG, OMG, OMG look at the details, and space, and how the case is set up. My dad was like no wonder you went from 800D to this.(got to update my buildlog) Everything in this case is so lade out and planned it blows my mind.

Case labs you guys are amazing. Thank you for this amazing kickass #1 case - best $477 i ever spent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> My CaseLabs case just hit CPU Magazines front page. Check it out. http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true


Congrats man! Have you drank a 6 pack to that yet?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> My CaseLabs case just hit CPU Magazines front page. Check it out. http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true


Awesome!







That really made my day!







Congratulations and great job!!!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I was just worried was all man. But my beautiful case came in today he came early in the morning around 9am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no lie though i teared up when i opened the box. Caselabs does the best packaging I've ever seen when it comes to cases it's amazing. Took the case out and got it out it's packaging, and all i could say was "OMG, OMG, OMG look at the details, and space, and how the case is set up. My dad was like no wonder you went from 800D to this.(got to update my buildlog) Everything in this case is so lade out and planned it blows my mind.
> Case labs you guys are amazing. Thank you for this amazing kickass #1 case - best $477 i ever spent


Thank you and congratulations!!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I was just worried was all man. But my beautiful case came in today he came early in the morning around 9am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no lie though i teared up when i opened the box. Caselabs does the best packaging I've ever seen when it comes to cases it's amazing. Took the case out and got it out it's packaging, and all i could say was "OMG, OMG, OMG look at the details, and space, and how the case is set up. My dad was like no wonder you went from 800D to this.(got to update my buildlog) Everything in this case is so lade out and planned it blows my mind.
> Case labs you guys are amazing. Thank you for this amazing kickass #1 case - best $477 i ever spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man! Have you drank a 6 pack to that yet?


You just can't put into words how well everything is meticulously wrapped, like the way they separate two panels using only one clear rap, folding experts!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You just can't put into words how well everything is meticulously wrapped, like the way they separate two panels using only one clear rap, folding experts!


I wish i could go to cali and shake these guys hands cause it's just...just freaking amazing man. So glad i chose this case over the TJ11. The 800D & TJ11 might be tall and sleek, but you can't compare the 3 cause caselabs case's blow them out the water.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I wish i could go to cali and shake these guys hands cause it's just...just freaking amazing man. So glad i chose this case over the TJ11. The 800D & TJ11 might be tall and sleek, but you can't compare the 3 cause caselabs case's blow them out the water.


I was sold on the TJ11 until I heard that Case Labs was coming out with a newer slimmer tower case with separate radiator chambers!


----------



## kemsoff

Add me to the list, I just ordered a black Th10. Cant wait till it gets here!


----------



## Iraqvet47

CPU: I7 4770K
Motherboard : Asrock Z87 OC Formula
Graphics: Evga GTX 680FTW+ 4GB( watercooled)
RAM: ADATA 2400 32GB
SSD: OCZ RevoDrive 3 x2 240gb (boot)
Hard Drive:Seagate Barracuda 3TB (Data)
OS: Windows Enterprise X64


----------



## bennyhaha812

Got my black TH10 on Thursday April, 5th. Almost done with build. Everything is in, psu is sheathed with para cord in black, white, and red. I am just waiting on a pair of EK-Multioption Link to connect my reservoirs to my EK D5 top dual loops mounted using the 5.25" brackets supplied with the case. I had to modify one of the 3 slot front plates so I wouldn't have a gaping hole where the pumps mount, but no biggie it came out machine shop perfect. Once I have it finished and leak tested I will post some pics.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennyhaha812*
> 
> Got my black TH10 on Thursday April, 5th. Almost done with build. Everything is in, psu is sheathed with para cord in black, white, and red. I am just waiting on a pair of EK-Multioption Link to connect my reservoirs to my EK D5 top dual loops mounted using the 5.25" brackets supplied with the case. I had to modify one of the 3 slot front plates so I wouldn't have a gaping hole where the pumps mount, but no biggie it came out machine shop perfect. Once I have it finished and leak tested I will post some pics.


Where are you going to install the pumps, mounted to a 5.25" device bay? I'm interested in knowing what kind of sound the pumps with make when not using some form of decoupling foam or gel...? If you are going to mount them like I think you are I'm wanting to know what if any vibrations and resonances they cause being attached to the device bays!


----------



## bennyhaha812

I'll let you know once I get my parts today. The EK D5 top for the dual loops has mounting hardware for the 5.25" bay that includes rubber shock mounts to remove the transfer of vibration noise. 
I hope it doesn't make any noise! I will use some neoprene adhesive foam if it still manages to cause vibration noise. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Rabbs

Figure I'd post mine for proof


----------



## bennyhaha812

So as a follow up, the EK multioption links arrived and I am now leak testing the case. It is absolutely silent. I hear more noise from my amd heatsink on the htpc I am using now across the room than I do from the pumps right next to me in the TH10. Awesome. I will post pics once I get a chance.


----------



## Rabbs

That looks awesome man







Anyone know what would be the best fan configuration? Because i have a EX360 Rad and a EX120 rad and my GPU's will be WC as well. I'll be doing push/pull on both rads and have 3 fans on the top right and 3 more in the front and fan on my HDD/SSD cage. I wont have fans at the bottom on each side. So what's the best config for 15 fans?


----------



## kemsoff

Finally got a few pics taken, will take proper pics once I order the water loop and the rest of my build


----------



## Iraqvet47

I am new to this forum and new to water cooling , Add me as a proud owner of a CaseLabs TH10.


----------



## Ziox

Ill join, I own a STH-10. My build log is Blacktide in my sig.


----------



## P3nnywise

Here are some more pictures for you guys. I finally got a small break from work that I could go through all the pictures.


----------



## Henka99

Epic Demic indeed! Nice work!


----------



## Mergatroid

Pretty freaking awesome man.

Gees, you must have to clean that every day with all those fans. Hope you don't have any pets.


----------



## stren

Alright guys so I have ownership of the thread now, once I get some time (later in the week) I hope to revamp the thread

Let me know what you'd like to see- I'm assuming maybe a spreadsheet up front with username, case, link to post with proof, optional link to build log?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright guys so I have ownership of the thread now, once I get some time (later in the week) I hope to revamp the thread
> Let me know what you'd like to see- I'm assuming maybe a spreadsheet up front with username, case, link to post with proof, optional link to build log?


Maybe we can vote for a pic of the best case of each type and have that too?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright guys so I have ownership of the thread now, once I get some time (later in the week) I hope to revamp the thread
> Let me know what you'd like to see- I'm assuming maybe a spreadsheet up front with username, case, link to post with proof, optional link to build log?


That sounds perfect, looking forward to it! I can't think of anything that you haven't already thought of.


----------



## Shaitan

I am soon to be the proud new owner of an M8! I had been eyeing this case for awhile but wasn't sure if I wanted to spend the money for it. Then I realized that in my search for a case that I truly enjoyed, I had already spent a good chunk of money on shipping to and from newegg to try various others. The M8 shipped yesterday and I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I am soon to be the proud new owner of an M8! I had been eyeing this case for awhile but wasn't sure if I wanted to spend the money for it. Then I realized that in my search for a case that I truly enjoyed, I had already spent a good chunk of money on shipping to and from newegg to try various others. The M8 shipped yesterday and I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I am soon to be the proud new owner of an M8! I had been eyeing this case for awhile but wasn't sure if I wanted to spend the money for it. Then I realized that in my search for a case that I truly enjoyed, I had already spent a good chunk of money on shipping to and from newegg to try various others. The M8 shipped yesterday and I can't wait for it to get here!


The M8 is a nice compromise, not to big and not to small. I like the M8 second to that of the STH10, you'll love the build quality!


----------



## longroadtrip

Congratulations Shaitan!!!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I am soon to be the proud new owner of an M8! I had been eyeing this case for awhile but wasn't sure if I wanted to spend the money for it. Then I realized that in my search for a case that I truly enjoyed, I had already spent a good chunk of money on shipping to and from newegg to try various others. The M8 shipped yesterday and I can't wait for it to get here!


Congrats man







You'll love it cause I'm in love with my M10. You should check out my build log but i got to get it cleaned up a bit.


----------



## stren

Updated the OP with the new spreadsheet - please take a look and let me know any corrections!


----------



## P3nnywise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Updated the OP with the new spreadsheet - please take a look and let me know any corrections!


Good job, could you update my proof pics to here http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/440#post_17097307
thanks, looks good


----------



## bukkit

i just took this picture right now because i don't have anything to do. i received the M8 july 27th 2011, i planned on uploading a picture a few days after i got it but i also run on valve time









only 2 of my case fans are in right now, the other is in front of the hard drive cage with a magnetic filter. it sounds like a wind tunnel when i take my headphones off. i may do water cooling in the future, still thinking about it. i'll be ordering another fan mount soon. you can imagine a gtx 680 in there whenever they restock on newegg


----------



## stren

spreadsheet updated thanks for the feedback

Mine is coming along too - only one side is operational yet though:


----------



## Mergatroid

Where did you find such a nice desk with such a large keyboard tray? I really like the finish. (and your case is nice too).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Where did you find such a nice desk with such a large keyboard tray? I really like the finish. (and your case is nice too).


I'm not sure now, it's pretty old now, I have a feeling it was either target or office depot or something. It's nothing special, fake wood, and you have to retighten the legs every 3 months cause they get wobbly


----------



## Mergatroid

Great finish on the fake wood. Looks better than the fake wood on my desk.


----------



## o2bgooner

Dear caselabs owners,

I've waited so long to own a caselabs case however mr Jim has qouted me with a hefty price for shipping to Australia, if anyone here intends to sell their th10 case I'm more than happy to purchase it for a reasonable shipping price.

Kind regards


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o2bgooner*
> 
> Dear caselabs owners,
> I've waited so long to own a caselabs case however mr Jim has qouted me with a hefty price for shipping to Australia, if anyone here intends to sell their th10 case I'm more than happy to purchase it for a reasonable shipping price.
> Kind regards


might be cheaper just to move to the states "mate".


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> might be cheaper just to move to the states "mate".


The TH10 is a huge case and doesn't flatpack unlike the STH10. Jim gets a pretty good fedex discount because he ships so much, and he passes that on to you (he doesn't make money on it), so it's unlikely that some random guy is going to be able to ship it cheaper (with the exception of by boat). If you want to look into it, ask jim for the box dimensions and see if you can find a cheaper shipping option









The other option is to team up with a couple of ozzies and see whether shipping can be split. But yes I feel for those around the world who've payed 40-60% of the cost of a case in shipping!


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o2bgooner*
> 
> Dear caselabs owners,
> I've waited so long to own a caselabs case however mr Jim has qouted me with a hefty price for shipping to Australia, if anyone here intends to sell their th10 case I'm more than happy to purchase it for a reasonable shipping price.
> Kind regards


It is worth every penny even with the hefty price for shipping. I bought mine about 3 months ago cant be happier the only other suggestion i have is Dangerden cases are rather cheap to get over to Australia for some reason. You can get a Double wide Dangerden case for about $500 Aud Aprox.


----------



## o2bgooner

Thanks kindly for the reply guys, ive contacted jim regarding the boat shipping and awaiting reply from him. i will also look into those dangerden cases and see what best suits my build.

Kind regards


----------



## King Louie

Hi Stren,

You can add me to the club.

I own a CaseLabs Magnum STH10.

Here is a link to my build log.

Many thanks,


----------



## stren

Thanks - added please post a photo here when you're done building


----------



## lee-turbo

I paid 192 usd to get sth10 ship to Singapore
Now struggling with the build
Case is too big
No idea for routing the tube nicely, adding picture later on
Any idea to route the tube nicely ?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee-turbo*
> 
> I paid 192 usd to get sth10 ship to Singapore
> Now struggling with the build
> Case is too big
> No idea for routing the tube nicely, adding picture later on
> Any idea to route the tube nicely ?


Your tube routing is determined by how you plan on installing your radiators, didn't you see the case dimensions before spending $800 dollars?









You have to work out all of the tube routing in your head, it took me a few days to get an idea on how best to install radiators and tubing. Everybody has a different idea when it comes to mounting radiator and tubing, that's what makes every case looking dramatically different.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Your tube routing is determined by how you plan on installing your radiators, didn't you see the case dimensions before spending $800 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to work out all of the tube routing in your head, it took me a few days to get an idea on how best to install radiators and tubing. Everybody has a different idea when it comes to mounting radiator and tubing, that's what makes every case looking dramatically different.


+1 - also go have a look at some of the STH10 builds here - it may help you decide what you want to do


----------



## drkCrix

I have a quick Pre-purchase question that you guys may be able to help me with.

I am looking at the M8 and I have the following that need to be installed

3 x 5.25" Devices
1 x 3.5" HDD
1 x 240mm Rad (Front Mobo side)
2 x 360mm Rad ( Top Mobo side and Top PSU Side)

Will I need to purchase any extra parts inorder to install the above in the system?

Thanks all and Cheers,

Chris


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> I have a quick Pre-purchase question that you guys may be able to help me with.
> I am looking at the M8 and I have the following that need to be installed
> 3 x 5.25" Devices
> 1 x 3.5" HDD
> 1 x 240mm Rad (Front Mobo side)
> 2 x 360mm Rad ( Top Mobo side and Top PSU Side)
> Will I need to purchase any extra parts inorder to install the above in the system?
> Thanks all and Cheers,
> Chris


You'll get a bunch of 5.25" bay mounts I believe, you'll also get one HDD cage, the top mount 360's will mount just fine to the case (are you getting the extended top or regular - you may need to work out how much room you have?). The front 240 rad will need the flexbay 240 rad mount:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/

but that should be all you need I think


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^What Stren said.


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1 - also go have a look at some of the STH10 builds here - it may help you decide what you want to do[/quote
> 
> thanks for the link, already take a look on those
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Your tube routing is determined by how you plan on installing your radiators, didn't you see the case dimensions before spending $800 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to work out all of the tube routing in your head, it took me a few days to get an idea on how best to install radiators and tubing. Everybody has a different idea when it comes to mounting radiator and tubing, that's what makes every case looking dramatically different.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, was rushing for the purchase before prices tag increase.
> 
> 
> 
> current setup
> 
> res> pump > gpu > cpu > ram >XTX 480 (on top) > res
> 
> stil have dual 655, second gpu, 1 res(parellel setup), mb water block and dual XTX 480
> 
> yet to add into the loop
> 
> considering to open a log to gather more comment and idea
Click to expand...


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> I have a quick Pre-purchase question that you guys may be able to help me with.
> I am looking at the M8 and I have the following that need to be installed
> 3 x 5.25" Devices
> 1 x 3.5" HDD
> 1 x 240mm Rad (Front Mobo side)
> 2 x 360mm Rad ( Top Mobo side and Top PSU Side)
> Will I need to purchase any extra parts inorder to install the above in the system?
> Thanks all and Cheers,
> Chris


All you'll need is flexbay 240 rad mount since you want to mount the 240 in the front. I own the M10 version so if you need any help let me know and I'll try ma best to help ya. Also make sure to get the XL window







it's amazing on these cases. Far as HDD cages go? It's up to you if you want a flex or none flex kind. Flex cages will take up a space in the front on MB side, and the none flex cages go on the PSU side.


----------



## Silveralien81

Pulled the trigger and ordered an M8. Unfortunately I can't aford the upgrades and cooling system I want to install in it right now. It would be wasted on what I have right now. I guess I will just have to drool on it for a couple months.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Pulled the trigger and ordered an M8. Unfortunately I can't aford the upgrades and cooling system I want to install in it right now. It would be wasted on what I have right now. I guess I will just have to drool on it for a couple months.


----------



## robertevanshine

Thanks for keeping the list.


Landsape photo of STH10 picked up in person at the local Case Labs. Thanks Jim

Please see my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262433/new-gaming-rig-case-labs-sth10/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertevanshine*
> 
> Thanks for keeping the list.
> 
> Landsape photo of STH10 picked up in person at the local Case Labs. Thanks Jim
> Please see my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262433/new-gaming-rig-case-labs-sth10/


Thanks - added


----------



## Silveralien81

Here it is chilling next to the CM 922 it will be replacing (looks like it could eat the 922 for breakfast). I plan on going full tilt for my first ever cable mod/water cooling effort. Unfortunately life has intervened and I can't afford the upgrade components (particularly the w/c stuff) for quite some time yet. Oh well, plenty of time for planning and dreaming.







However I don't think I'll be able to resist putting what I already have inside it just for fun in the mean time.









edit: Also felt I should mention that this thing arrived in Okinawa, Japan exactly 1 week after I ordered it, in perfect condition (even the outer box looked great). Big love to the USPS!


----------



## stren

Thanks - added


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Here it is chilling next to the CM 922 it will be replacing (looks like it could eat the 922 for breakfast). I plan on going full tilt for my first ever cable mod/water cooling effort. Unfortunately life has intervened and I can't afford the upgrade components (particularly the w/c stuff) for quite some time yet. Oh well, plenty of time for planning and dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I don't think I'll be able to resist putting what I already have inside it just for fun in the mean time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Also felt I should mention that this thing arrived in Okinawa, Japan exactly 1 week after I ordered it, in perfect condition (even the outer box looked great). Big love to the USPS!


You mean: " Big love to caselab and there amazing packaging"


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> You mean: " Big love to caselab and there amazing packaging"


Yes, props to Caselabs too.







Though Caselabs gets the thumbs up more for the product than the package. The items were well protected but in this instance they did not need to be. The cardboard looked brand new. It was not marked in any way. Weird


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Yes, props to Caselabs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Caselabs gets the thumbs up more for the product than the package. The items were well protected but in this instance they did not need to be. The cardboard looked brand new. It was not marked in any way. Weird


They only kick the packages that look like they're fragile


----------



## Zombiechow

Count me in!

I'm soon to be the proud owner of a TX10-V with and pedestal, as well as a handful of accessories. I cant wait to hit the order button







.

Before I do though, i have a quick question to potential owners.

Does Case Labs make a quad radiator mount for the top of the case similar to that of the super mount for the MO-RA3? This is a "money no object" build and i'd like to build two massive loops. I considered including a MO-RA 3 for the top, but i'm not sure how I feel about the ascetics with the two top vented side panels being open(i'm assuming that the mo-ra is so big that adding side brackets to the top for additional radiators or fans would not be possible) I don;t really want visible tubing up top, fan cables, etc.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> Count me in!
> I'm soon to be the proud owner of a TX10-V with and pedestal, as well as a handful of accessories. I cant wait to hit the order button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before I do though, i have a quick question to potential owners.
> Does Case Labs make a quad radiator mount for the top of the case similar to that of the super mount for the MO-RA3? This is a "money no object" build and i'd like to build two massive loops. I considered including a MO-RA 3 for the top, but i'm not sure how I feel about the ascetics with the two top vented side panels being open(i'm assuming that the mo-ra is so big that adding side brackets to the top for additional radiators or fans would not be possible) I don;t really want visible tubing up top, fan cables, etc.


You can side mount 560's or 480's in the top chamber. Is that what you meant? You may be able to top mount them too, but I'm not sure if those mounts are released yet.

The mora 140.9 is too big to use the side mounts in the top chamber at the same time (I have the mora 140.9 myself and yes you can see tubing and wiring when you have ventilated side panels), however you might be able to use the 120.9 and still use the side mounts for a slim 480/560, though you'd have to ask Jim for the measurements to know how much clearance you'd have.


----------



## Zombiechow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You can side mount 560's or 480's in the top chamber. Is that what you meant? You may be able to top mount them too, but I'm not sure if those mounts are released yet.
> The mora 140.9 is too big to use the side mounts in the top chamber at the same time (I have the mora 140.9 myself and yes you can see tubing and wiring when you have ventilated side panels), however you might be able to use the 120.9 and still use the side mounts for a slim 480/560, though you'd have to ask Jim for the measurements to know how much clearance you'd have.


Thank you kindly for the information! How's that Mo-RA treating you? Are you getting some pretty respectable numbers out of it?


----------



## stren

I use it purely for a loop with a 3930K and 2 D5's. I run 700 rpm fans on the mora and I'd say the temps are about as good as I've seen


----------



## Zombiechow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I use it purely for a loop with a 3930K and 2 D5's. I run 700 rpm fans on the mora and I'd say the temps are about as good as I've seen


That's exactly what I plan on doing with mine, with the addition of motherboard and RAM cooling. I figured that dual D5's or an equivalent would necessary with that monster. I'm glad to hear that your 700 rpm fans work well.

You youtube videos about the case have been very, very helpful. I hope you won't mind my picking your brain in the future. You seem to be the cases biggest champion, heh.

Thanks!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> That's exactly what I plan on doing with mine, with the addition of motherboard and RAM cooling. I figured that dual D5's or an equivalent would necessary with that monster. I'm glad to hear that your 700 rpm fans work well.
> You youtube videos about the case have been very, very helpful. I hope you won't mind my picking your brain in the future. You seem to be the cases biggest champion, heh.
> Thanks!


Feel free to ask me anything









Yes I use two D5 strongs with a 24V controller. To be honest I haven't noticed a difference in temps between the pumps at 24V and at 12V (12V is similar to a regular D5) apart from more pump noise, so I think two regular D5's would be just fine, or an mcp35x2 would well too I'm sure.

I have the motherboard and ram cooling, but I have another loop for those. One thing you'll find is that the case is so big, it's hard for it not to look empty!


----------



## cpachris

Hello CaseLabs owners!

Please consider the picture below my entry application!



I've got a build log going on here. Hope you'll join me on my journey this summer. This build is going to be a blast!


----------



## stren

Thanks Chris- btw who did your powder coat?


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks Chris- btw who did your powder coat?


stren,
I offered myself up as a guinea pig for Jim to do some custom colors himself, so my case arrived direct from CaseLabs with this color. I had mentioned to him that I was exploring some powder coat options with Adam and Eric, and even a local powder coater, and he said that CaseLabs had been considering whether it might make sense for them to start offering this service. I think I made it more difficult than it needed to be by insisting on Prismatic Powders and a finish that was translucent, but he did an amazing job with it. Don't know if its something he will tackle again or not. But I hope he does, and simply prices it so that it makes economic sense for him. The case is gorgeous.

If anyone else is considering a custom color powder coat, I would highly suggest making it a two-tone like I did, with the inside of the case and accessories being one of the standard colors (black or white) that Jim offers. That way when you need another accessory, there won't be an issue in simply ordering it.


----------



## drkCrix

Hey All,

I am looking at odering my M8 by the end of the week, right now my build is based on the Red/Black theme of the Asus ROG board I am using. What case color would work best, black or white? Also just seeing the red/white case on the previous page, do you think CL would do a black/white version of the M8?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> stren,
> I offered myself up as a guinea pig for Jim to do some custom colors himself, so my case arrived direct from CaseLabs with this color. I had mentioned to him that I was exploring some powder coat options with Adam and Eric, and even a local powder coater, and he said that CaseLabs had been considering whether it might make sense for them to start offering this service. I think I made it more difficult than it needed to be by insisting on Prismatic Powders and a finish that was translucent, but he did an amazing job with it. Don't know if its something he will tackle again or not. But I hope he does, and simply prices it so that it makes economic sense for him. The case is gorgeous.
> If anyone else is considering a custom color powder coat, I would highly suggest making it a two-tone like I did, with the inside of the case and accessories being one of the standard colors (black or white) that Jim offers. That way when you need another accessory, there won't be an issue in simply ordering it.


Yeah the two tone with one tone standard color makes it a lot cheaper and easier for Jim too. Glad to hear he's getting into it. I thought he would but it's costly for him to do so so I hope he ends up charging enough for it. Prismatic powders are pricey just on their own (my own case is two tone with two different prismatic powders) and then there's the setup time and cleaning time. Jim actually did the inside of my case too, while Adam did the outside.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Hey All,
> I am looking at odering my M8 by the end of the week, right now my build is based on the Red/Black theme of the Asus ROG board I am using. What case color would work best, black or white? Also just seeing the red/white case on the previous page, do you think CL would do a black/white version of the M8?
> Cheers,
> Chris


Yes you can mix and match black and white parts to build the M8. Someone did it with the STH10, I'll have to go find which build log it is for you.

>> edit here you go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1201666/build-log-caselabs-sth10-tri-evga-sr-x-dual-lga-2011-h20/0_50

I would have thought you can choose whatever mix of parts you want. But I would check with Jim first. Certainly exterior panels one color and interior panels another should be fairly simple.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah the two tone with one tone standard color makes it a lot cheaper and easier for Jim too. Glad to hear he's getting into it. I thought he would but it's costly for him to do so so I hope he ends up charging enough for it. Prismatic powders are pricey just on their own (my own case is two tone with two different prismatic powders) and then there's the setup time and cleaning time. Jim actually did the inside of my case too, while Adam did the outside.


I don't have a ton of experience with powdercoating, but the reason I wanted to use Prismatic is they were willing to send me samples. I ended up getting about 20 samples (5 at a time) of all of the deep reds and crimsons that they offer. And I CAN vouch for the fact that many of the colors look very different in person on a card, than they do in a picture on a website. If anyone is considering a custom color, make sure and get samples or go see one in person. Don't trust little website .jpegs to be a true representation of that color.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I don't have a ton of experience with powdercoating, but the reason I wanted to use Prismatic is they were willing to send me samples. I ended up getting about 20 samples (5 at a time) of all of the deep reds and crimsons that they offer. And I CAN vouch for the fact that many of the colors look very different in person on a card, than they do in a picture on a website. If anyone is considering a custom color, make sure and get samples or go see one in person. Don't trust little website .jpegs to be a true representation of that color.


+1 on that


----------



## m-sendi

Great work and the appearance of the finest


----------



## drkCrix

Just ordered mine today, went with black exterior with a white interior.

cpachris, what case fans are you going to use for intake and exhaust on the case? I am going to use GTs on my rads, but I am not sure about what to use for general intake and exhaust.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Just ordered mine today, went with black exterior with a white interior.
> cpachris, what case fans are you going to use for intake and exhaust on the case? I am going to use GTs on my rads, but I am not sure about what to use for general intake and exhaust.
> Thoughts?


I got GT AP 15's on my rads, and 7 phantek fans for the case. One very smooth relaxing rig can even sleep with it on if i wanted too.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Just ordered mine today, went with black exterior with a white interior.
> cpachris, what case fans are you going to use for intake and exhaust on the case? I am going to use GTs on my rads, but I am not sure about what to use for general intake and exhaust.
> Thoughts?


drkCrix,
I'm actually in the middle of selecting my fans. I started by sponsoring some fans for a test by Martin, and then buying at least one version of some others that he had already tested. I ended up with 11 or 12 fans that I started auditioning on my rads here at home. Here is a shot of my laboratory.












Hooked them up to a fan controler, and spent the better part of a week just listening to them at different speeds. I'd turn one on and another off at the same time to hear the differences. Some fans sounded a lot different on the rads, vs off the rads, so you're on the right track by evaluating and making your decision separately for case fans and rad fans. I'll be posting a separate thread documenting my evaluation and notes on the different fans, but I'll give you a preview of my take on the GT AP-15's. When spinning at anything higher than 1,500 rpm's, they made a lot LESS noise than anything else in my test. BUT....for me at least, it was about HOW they sounded, instead of how loud they were. I can't stand the sound of the GT's when compared to other fans. More of a mechanical hum with a kind of high-pitched ball bearing squeal. With most other fans, the mechanical hum is lower pitched and kind of drowned out by the air noise. GT's sound different than any other fan. And I don't like them. But...they are quiet. Just make sure you are ok with how they sound. Some people may not even hear the same stuff I do, because everybody is sensitive to different frequencies.

I'm leaning toward the multi-frame Noiseblockers, but the SilenX fans also performed awesome-ly.









Subscribe my build log and you'll get a link to the fan round-up thread and updates on my fan decisions. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Rabbs

My GT's sound the same as my phanteks. All cranked at 12v and they sound great to me none of what you explained.


----------



## drkCrix

I think the noise with the GTs is going to differ from person to person. In the end I went with GTs for my Rads (only going push) and I am going to give the Corsairs a go for general Case airflow

My Case has shipped! Now to sort out what Rads to get...XSPC or Alphacool.....hmmmmm


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> My GT's sound the same as my phanteks. All cranked at 12v and they sound great to me none of what you explained.


You should feel blessed that you can't hear it, or that it doesn't bother you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> I think the noise with the GTs is going to differ from person to person. In the end I went with GTs for my Rads (only going push) and I am going to give the Corsairs a go for general Case airflow
> My Case has shipped! Now to sort out what Rads to get...XSPC or Alphacool.....hmmmmm


Those new Corsair's are sharp fans. Post pics!


----------



## jeffblute

If I get this new job I will be picking up one of these cases, I love my switch but I need more room! Now to decide if I should get the M8 with the 80mm top or not >.>


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> If I get this new job I will be picking up one of these cases, I love my switch but I need more room! Now to decide if I should get the M8 with the 80mm top or not >.>


I'll help you out with this one. Yes you should, once you go CaseLabs you'll wonder how you ever did it without them!


----------



## Shawnb99

Once i figure out where to fit it, i'll be getting a TX-V. Just hard trying to fit a 3 foot case into a bedroom that is at best 9 feet by 9 feet with a bed, tv and surround sound system already taking up most of the room.

I'll never have to buy another case again, plus i hope if i plan it right to never buy another rad or fans for a long long time.


----------



## drkCrix

Well here is where I am at so far


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Well here is where I am at so far


Looking good







Added to the list. Do you have a build log?


----------



## andom

Hey, count me in on this thread! A proud STH10 owner.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1261546/build-log-im-broke-now-caselabs-sth10

There's my build log.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Hey, count me in on this thread! A proud STH10 owner.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261546/build-log-im-broke-now-caselabs-sth10
> There's my build log.


Thanks can you post a pic for the thread too please


----------



## drkCrix

Nope, no build log as of yet, I am really bad at it so I just tend to take start and finish pics lol


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks can you post a pic for the thread too please


Sure thing.


----------



## stren

Thanks and looking good


----------



## m-sendi

Greetings to all .................

This is not an objective report as far as what to post and view two new

--- ___ ---

Decided to upgrading to X79 platform
And the direction of the cooling water
What puzzled me most is the selection of the type of Case
The stability of the
MAGNUM MH10
www.caselabs-store.com
Due to its quality and breadth Bmajkova .. And more

_____________________________________

MAGNUM MH10 Case









ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79 Motherboards



Intel Core i7-3960X



CPU Water Block



ASUS GTX 590



GPU Water Block





Corsair Dominator 32GB ( 8x 4GB ) DDR3 SDRAM 2133MHz





Creative Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion Sound Card



Corsair Force GT SATA III 120GB SSD



water cooling system

..............

Black Ice GT 360 Radiator



Swiftech Watercooling Pump



Alphacool reservoir



Danger Den Reservoi



Fitting & Barb





Biocidal



Accessories

..............

SilverStone 120 mm Air Penetrator fan



Scythe "SLIP STREAM SLIM" 120 x 12mm Fan



CoolJag Everflow 40 X 10mm Fan



Fan Grill 40-120-140 mm



Cable



Other &



______________________________

......... Of the preparation phase







...... After termination


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m-sendi*
> 
> Greetings to all .................
> This is not an objective report as far as what to post and view two new
> --- ___ ---
> Decided to upgrading to X79 platform
> And the direction of the cooling water
> What puzzled me most is the selection of the type of Case
> The stability of the
> MAGNUM MH10
> www.caselabs-store.com
> Due to its quality and breadth Bmajkova .. And more
> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MAGNUM MH10 Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79 Motherboards
> 
> Intel Core i7-3960X
> 
> CPU Water Block
> 
> ASUS GTX 590
> 
> GPU Water Block
> 
> 
> Corsair Dominator 32GB ( 8x 4GB ) DDR3 SDRAM 2133MHz
> 
> 
> Creative Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion Sound Card
> 
> Corsair Force GT SATA III 120GB SSD
> 
> water cooling system
> ..............
> Black Ice GT 360 Radiator
> 
> Swiftech Watercooling Pump
> 
> Alphacool reservoir
> 
> Danger Den Reservoi
> 
> Fitting & Barb
> 
> 
> Biocidal
> 
> Accessories
> ..............
> SilverStone 120 mm Air Penetrator fan
> 
> Scythe "SLIP STREAM SLIM" 120 x 12mm Fan
> 
> CoolJag Everflow 40 X 10mm Fan
> 
> Fan Grill 40-120-140 mm
> 
> Cable
> 
> Other &
> 
> ______________________________
> ......... Of the preparation phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...... After termination


Where did you get those black 3-pin fan plug-ins from (middle right)?


----------



## m-sendi

Where did you get those black 3-pin fan plug-ins from (middle right)?









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=28843


----------



## EqualMe

Think I'm going to settle on the TH10 case! Looking to mount 2x XSPC RX480 radiators to the top. Anybody have any pictures comparing the XL/XXL window?

I'm adding on the Caster-HD and a SSD mount. Anything else you think I will need?

Here is what I have selected for the case:


----------



## EqualMe

Been trying to contact CaseLabs for a couple of days now...are they out of town or something?


----------



## longroadtrip

Anthony, they've been really busy with family issues...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonylokrn*
> 
> Been trying to contact CaseLabs for a couple of days now...are they out of town or something?


How were you contacting them? Phone or email is supposedly better than PM although I've never had an issue with PM.

BTW photos of the TH10 XXL window were posted in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1280856/th10-door-with-xxl-window/0_50


----------



## EqualMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Anthony, they've been really busy with family issues...


Yes I'm aware of the family issues...but I saw that they were still actively posting on their Facebook page about their products.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> How were you contacting them? Phone or email is supposedly better than PM although I've never had an issue with PM.
> BTW photos of the TH10 XXL window were posted in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280856/th10-door-with-xxl-window/0_50


I'm contacting them via their website integrated contact:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/contact-us/

I must be blind or something, but I don't see a phone number anywhere on their website.

I have already figured out what I wanted/needed for my order. The only other question I had for them is that the TH10 comes with a couple of MAC-125 mounts, I was wondering if I can pay the difference and receive the MAC-126 mounts instead. It would be a waste of money for me to have to order 4x MAC-126 since I only will be mounting 3x cd-drives.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonylokrn*
> 
> Yes I'm aware of the family issues...but I saw that they were still actively posting on their Facebook page about their products.
> I'm contacting them via their website integrated contact:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/contact-us/
> I must be blind or something, but I don't see a phone number anywhere on their website.
> I have already figured out what I wanted/needed for my order. The only other question I had for them is that the TH10 comes with a couple of MAC-125 mounts, I was wondering if I can pay the difference and receive the MAC-126 mounts instead. It would be a waste of money for me to have to order 4x MAC-126 since I only will be mounting 3x cd-drives.


Hmm try [email protected] and/or PMing Jim or Keven. They often work saturday, sunday is more rare though so you may not get an answer til monday now. I can't find their phone number now either


----------



## EqualMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hmm try [email protected] and/or PMing Jim or Keven. They often work saturday, sunday is more rare though so you may not get an answer til monday now. I can't find their phone number now either


Thanks for the help Stren. Jim got back with me so it looks like I should be good to place my order Monday.


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

I just picked up M10 today on Craiglist and I really love it. The case is awesome and I was amazed of the quality of CL


----------



## Mergatroid

Man these cases are huge. I still think someone should add a beer fridge inside on one side. I bet it would make Mod of the Month.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv13tlaclo1x*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up M10 today on Craiglist and I really love it. The case is awesome and I was amazed of the quality of CL


I've been trolling SF Bay Area craigslist the past 2 weeks but a Caselabs case didn't come up, how'd you get it from CL?


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

I saw the listing for this case in L.A Craigslist. My friend was in LA so I asked him to pick up the case for me.


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> I've been trolling SF Bay Area craigslist the past 2 weeks but a Caselabs case didn't come up, how'd you get it from CL?


I saw a few Mountain Mod case in SF Bay Area but not the CL . Keep on looking, maybe you will find one someday


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv13tlaclo1x*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up M10 today on Craiglist and I really love it. The case is awesome and I was amazed of the quality of CL










I was thinking the same as you


----------



## eovnu87435ds

Just got my M8 today! I'm really excited about my build! Build thread will be coming soon!


----------



## Supreme888

Congrats, great case


----------



## EqualMe

Just placed my order for a black TH10. Already have my watercooling setup ready for the case!

-2x RX480
-MCP35X2
-EK 250 Adv res
-Raystorm block for cpu and gpu
-AP-15 push for rads and XSPC 1650rpm for case fans.
-And of course a lovely lamptron fc5v2 to control all the fans.


----------



## stren

Congrats







Don't forget to post build logs and also make sure you're on the other build log list I have in the CL section!


----------



## braindeadmac

Just found this thread, don't know how I missed it the last 5 months.

Build log updated today....
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1238540

Version 2, I guess. Lots of changes from it's first implementation. Now with 4 x 480 rads...


----------



## EqualMe

So excited, the case is scheduled to be delivered this Friday. Probably won't be able to fully start the build until Saturday night. Order fulfillment was fast though, ordered on a Friday and it shipped out the following Tuesday.


----------



## EqualMe

Posted a few pictures of my build here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1288759/finished-building-my-th10


----------



## Systemlord

Wow nice looking especially those hot swappable drive cages! I'm working on my STH10 and was wondering how you got your Aquaero 5 Pro controller to have the same gap on the left and right sides of the faceplate with respect to the Case Labs frame/faceplate?


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Wow nice looking especially those hot swappable drive cages! I'm working on my STH10 and was wondering how you got your Aquaero 5 Pro controller to have the same gap on the left and right sides of the faceplate with respect to the Case Labs frame/faceplate?


Thanks! Two things were necessary...the Aquaero has been the only device I've encountered that wasn't a perfect fit for the Case Labs Flex Bay. I just drilled the holes in the Case Labs device mount a little larger to give the unit some play; otherwise i had to force it into the bay. I also had to loosen up the screws on the Aquaero to align things before tightening them back up.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Thanks! Two things were necessary...the Aquaero has been the only device I've encountered that wasn't a perfect fit for the Case Labs Flex Bay. I just drilled the holes in the Case Labs device mount a little larger to give the unit some play; otherwise i had to force it into the bay. I also had to loosen up the screws on the Aquaero to align things before tightening them back up.


I see, I didn't notice it at first but my left mount on my Aquaero pushes outward, so I'll loosen the screws and push the mount more inward. I'll receive my Flex-Bay Device Mount Short Adjustable about noon today and drill the hole a touch larger.

Much appreciated braindeadmac! +Rep


----------



## stren

Updated again - congrats to the newest members!


----------



## phantomphenom

I'm contemplating getting one of these cases, but i''m scared of the shipping cost to Hawaii


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I'm contemplating getting one of these cases, but i''m scared of the shipping cost to Hawaii


The SMH10/STH10/M8 are the cheapest to ship. I would PM Jim and just see if he's had to mail one out to HI yet, it may not be as bad as you think. I had a feeling he has shipped one to HI, but I'm not confident. At least you don't get charged import duties and taxes like some of the foreign owners do


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The SMH10/STH10/M8 are the cheapest to ship. I would PM Jim and just see if he's had to mail one out to HI yet, it may not be as bad as you think. I had a feeling he has shipped one to HI, but I'm not confident. At least you don't get charged import duties and taxes like some of the foreign owners do


Lol, I'll do that, thank you. I have been looking at the M8 and the TH10. My choices are between those 2.


----------



## derickwm

Forgot to join


















Build Log


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Forgot to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log


Pff No dericks allowed


----------



## Supreme888

I'll just leave these here... Orange FTW


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> I'll just leave these here... Orange FTW


That has to be the tiniest Case Labs case I have ever seen, looks excellent for those that do not need a full size MB!


----------



## Jim-CL

It's an M8







And a very nice build at that!


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> That has to be the tiniest Case Labs case I have ever seen, looks excellent for those that do not need a full size MB!


That is the 1st (and probably last) time I have ever heard someone refer to a Case Labs case as "tiny"


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> That is the 1st (and probably last) time I have ever heard someone refer to a Case Labs case as "tiny"


Just wait for Merlin


----------



## drkCrix

Finally got around to putting mine together


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Finally got around to putting mine together


nice work drkCrix - got a build log?


----------



## drkCrix

Sadly no build log, just a few before and after shots of the case


----------



## Rabbs




----------



## Electrocutor

Hello.

I just wanted to drop the message that while my case (SMH10) has yet to be filled, send me a PM with any odd dimensional or other questions about it if you've been considering one. You can also check my build log for some oddity info like how I've mounted the rads in reverse to allow more room between them, etc.


----------



## Pultzar

Hello Case Labs community!

I am having a tough time deciding between the STH10 and an MH10 + Pedestal.

Why did you choose one style (tower) over another (Magnum)? Any of you done builds in both and have some experience to share?

I know that both are excellent. I will eventually have 8-12 drives which should fit in either case.

Cheers!


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> Hello Case Labs community!
> I am having a tough time deciding between the STH10 and an MH10 + Pedestal.
> Why did you choose one style (tower) over another (Magnum)? Any of you done builds in both and have some experience to share?
> I know that both are excellent. I will eventually have 8-12 drives which should fit in either case.
> Cheers!


I chose the SMH10 over the wider models for width space considerations of where it will eventually make its home. I chose the SMH10 with pedestal over the STH10 because it offers two chambers for 140.4 side radiators instead of 140.4 + 120.4 and because then the upper 5.25" bays will be at desk level: my current machine is sitting on top of a wooden box.

I can't give much of an opinion of both as I only have one and do not yet have much experience with it. You can see a few of the things I've run across in my build thread and in the vendor forum.


----------



## Pultzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> I chose the SMH10 over the wider models for width space considerations of where it will eventually make its home. I chose the SMH10 with pedestal over the STH10 because it offers two chambers for 140.4 side radiators instead of 140.4 + 120.4 and because then the upper 5.25" bays will be at desk level: my current machine is sitting on top of a wooden box.
> I can't give much of an opinion of both as I only have one and do not yet have much experience with it. You can see a few of the things I've run across in my build thread and in the vendor forum.


Thanks for your input. I'll look for your other thread. I also consider the SMH10 with pedestal for the same reason that you mention. I don't think it looks as good, but it may end up being more functional.

I have space for either case so a width consideration isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> I chose the SMH10 over the wider models for width space considerations of where it will eventually make its home. I chose the SMH10 with pedestal over the STH10 because it offers two chambers for 140.4 side radiators instead of 140.4 + 120.4 and because then the upper 5.25" bays will be at desk level: my current machine is sitting on top of a wooden box.
> I can't give much of an opinion of both as I only have one and do not yet have much experience with it. You can see a few of the things I've run across in my build thread and in the vendor forum.


Awesome - I didn't know you had actually done this! I thought you just had the regular SMH10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'll look for your other thread. I also consider the SMH10 with pedestal for the same reason that you mention. I don't think it looks as good, but it may end up being more functional.
> I have space for either case so a width consideration isn't a big deal for me.


xyelz had both the M8 and smh10 you could try PMing him.

Mainly it comes down to aesthetics and practicality of the space. Some people (like me) don't like that the fronts of the double wide magnum cases aren't quite symmetrical. The double wide cases though are much more efficient in terms of case volume and cooling capacity. They are also easier to setup as all your wiring will reach and everything stays pretty handy. With my TX10 I have to get extensions for some of the cables because the case is simply just that big. I imagine STH10 and SMH10 owners may see similar problems depending how they set it up.

So for me I prefer the looks of the STH10, I think it's a stunning case, however it is *very* tall and *very* deep. An MH10 on the other hand is just deep and not very tall. It's more flexible and will be easier to work in. It really comes down to what you like and what you can fit.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Some people (like me) don't like that the fronts of the double wide magnum cases aren't quite symmetrical.


The non-symmetrical look is actually what I like best about the double wides.


----------



## JMattes

Hey Guys,

I dont mean to knock you guys or come off the wrong way.. But how do you justify a $400+ case??

Please dont get me wrong im looking over the build logs and I am very interested.. Just trying to rationalize it and figure out how I can convince myself to buy one..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quality, features, expandability...there are several reasons...I would ask how somebody can justify putting their PC in a cheaper shoddy case...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I dont mean to knock you guys or come off the wrong way.. But how do you justify a $400+ case??
> Please dont get me wrong im looking over the build logs and I am very interested.. Just trying to rationalize it and figure out how I can convince myself to buy one..


It's all relative. If your budget is 500-1000 for the entire PC then obviously it's hard to justify. But if the budget is larger then as a percentage it's not so bad. Bear in mind cases like these can last a very long time. You're not going to break it and it's flexible enough that you should be able to keep using it for at least 10 years. My Lian Li case I thought was very expensive when I bought it ten years ago, but I'm still using that and these cases are *way* better than Lian Li cases


----------



## Sylon

Same way some people justify spending thousands for SLI/crossfire of already high-end GPUs. Why did people do 580 SLI or 680 SLI. Those cards wont be worth much in a few months, but a good solid well thought out case will last a lifetime, and won't loose all its value.


----------



## WorkingJoe

I'm at work so i hope i don't get busted for this









Quality and flexability are the biggest things imho. I also love how they look. I can't get over how easy it is to change things around in my M10. You can get a accessory for just bout anything you could need. not to mention that's built like a brick s**thouse. No plastic junk - all metal, aluminum at that. It's a tank and will last through years of teardowns and rebuilds.

Be warned though







it's like crack. once you have one, it will be real hard to go back to anything else. You just end up wanting more. I can't stop thing about the smh10 haha!


----------



## phantomphenom

Alright so I have come to the decision to getting either the M10 or the T10. I just don't know which one I should go with. I wont go bigger than a triple radiator but if i wanted more space just for ease of mind, would the MH10 or TH10 be a justifiable choice?


----------



## WorkingJoe

I'd sell you my M10 but I'm not ready to part with it yet. I really want that smh10. The M10 is a great case. If you only have one or two 360 rads, it's perfect. You can add an extended cover or a pedestal later if you need to. The t10 can hold 4-5 radiators. The other cases are BIG so if you don't have a lot of hardware they can look a little empty.


----------



## Mergatroid

I think, from an outsiders POV, a great justification for this case is that it could be the last case you ever buy. It has room for anything (I keep saying someone should do the beer fridge thing), so in the future it will accommodate anything you should desire to put in it.

In fact, if I weren't so broke lately and possibly between jobs shortly, Longroadtrip and CeaserNYC could have convinced me to purchase one earlier when I saw how awesome their builds were going. It was only the money they seemed to be spending that scared me off.

In fact, I think it would be pretty cool to only use one side of the chassis, and in the other side put some hydraulic parts in to have a monitor and keyboard/mouse slowly move down into place when you open that side. Put a handle on it and you could wheel a complete system around. With the size of the case, you could likely fit a pretty decent monitor in there.

Yeah, I would definitely consider one of these if I wasn't so unsure about where my job is going. A nice powder coated flat black one......


----------



## JMattes

I guess one could say i "have" the money... especially since I am selling my sig rig "jerry rig" to a friend.. So i have some cash to burn if I really wanted too.. I guess i am just not convinced on spending a butt ton of money of a great case and them spending a butt ton more to really make it shine.. lol

and this is my hobby.. that and lifting weights.. which supplements are expensive too.. my girl says i need cheaper hobbies..


----------



## Pultzar

Can 5 1/4 components be installed in the right side of a Magnum case? Or can just the drives go there? For example if I wanted to use these instead of a drive cage:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15688/ex-blc-1093/Aquacomputer_Aquadrive_X4_HDD_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Bay_Adapter_-_Copper_Edition_25124.html


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> Can 5 1/4 components be installed in the right side of a Magnum case? Or can just the drives go there? For example if I wanted to use these instead of a drive cage:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15688/ex-blc-1093/Aquacomputer_Aquadrive_X4_HDD_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Bay_Adapter_-_Copper_Edition_25124.html


Yeah only HDD's, 5 1/4 bays only on the left


----------



## Reglar

Sign me up. TH10 w/ Ped.
Buildlog - http://www.overclock.net/t/1290353/build-log-pandamonium-th10-w-ped-rive-w-3930k-tri-sli-evga-670-4gb-sc-water-cooled


----------



## phantomphenom

Wow thanks for the comments, you do have a good point and Yes i'm looking for this case to be my last....I want it to be big enough for any future upgrades, and it looks like the TH10 is what Im looking for.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I dont mean to knock you guys or come off the wrong way.. But how do you justify a $400+ case??
> 
> Please dont get me wrong im looking over the build logs and I am very interested.. Just trying to rationalize it and figure out how I can convince myself to buy one..


I highly doubt I'll ever be purchasing another case









The STH10 has it all for me on top of looking amazing. I have no reason to ever switch it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I guess one could say i "have" the money... especially since I am selling my sig rig "jerry rig" to a friend.. So i have some cash to burn if I really wanted too.. I guess i am just not convinced on spending a butt ton of money of a great case and them spending a butt ton more to really make it shine.. lol
> 
> and this is my hobby.. that and lifting weights.. which supplements are expensive too.. my girl says i need cheaper hobbies..


Try computers and photography, now that's expensive


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'll be ordering an STH10 shortly. I just need to put together a few paychecks and it's mine!! Then I'm going to water-cool and mod the hell out of it


----------



## Neo Zuko

My signature pc rig has all the details of course!! That 3770K is going to be delided and I even picked out the razer to do it. I firmly believe that's where most people make the mistake, they use the wrong razor and they don't mark the razor to make sure they don't go in too deep.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Try computers and photography, now that's expensive


yep.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone got a cool build log that I should check out to convince me this is the case for me?

Maybe if I sell enough "stuff" I can afford it..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Wow thanks for the comments, you do have a good point and Yes i'm looking for this case to be my last....I want it to be big enough for any future upgrades, and it looks like the TH10 is what Im looking for.


The TH10 is a great choice - great cooling capacity, very future proof without being ridiculous like the TX10!







Post pics when you get it!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone got a cool build log that I should check out to convince me this is the case for me?
> 
> Maybe if I sell enough "stuff" I can afford it..


Here ya are







link


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone got a cool build log that I should check out to convince me this is the case for me?
> Maybe if I sell enough "stuff" I can afford it..


Check this out for many many awesome build logs. Stren put together an amazing Case Labs Compilation thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1226618/compilation-of-caselabs-build-logs-customer-pics-reviews-interviews-sketch-up-models-and-more-etc-etc/0_20


----------



## Pultzar

How well does the harddrive isolation work with these cases? I know that I can build a quiet machine, but my rotational drives always end up making noise. SSD is great but not for massive amounts of data


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> How well does the harddrive isolation work with these cases? I know that I can build a quiet machine, but my rotational drives always end up making noise. SSD is great but not for massive amounts of data


It isolates the HDD very well, I installed my DVD drive and boy was it quiet, I mounted to my Silverstone TJ09 and it was the loudest components in that build!


----------



## Pultzar

Any pics of 12 HDD in something like an M8/10? I'm curious how the cable management looks along with the PSU unit.


----------



## phantomphenom

So im guessing that the models with the letter (H) in them means their the longer/wider of each model....ex. MH/TH?


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> So im guessing that the models with the letter (H) in them means their the longer/wider of each model....ex. MH/TH?


The H means the unit is capable of taking an HPTX motherboard, so it's a deeper case.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> The H means the unit is capable of taking an HPTX motherboard, so it's a deeper case.


Oh i get it now, thank you!


----------



## Pultzar

What power cables are people using to connect their SATA drives in the 4-drive enclosures? It would be nice to have a cable with 4 connectors of the proper spacing that can be chained between them.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> What power cables are people using to connect their SATA drives in the 4-drive enclosures? It would be nice to have a cable with 4 connectors of the proper spacing that can be chained between them.


Lutro0 should sell a sleeved molex/sata extension cable sized just for these!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lutro0 should sell a sleeved molex/sata extension cable sized just for these!


I'm going to make my own cabling and use the SATA connectors I bought at MDPC-X with some 16-18 gauge wire.


----------



## Pultzar

How practical is it to load an M8/10 up with drives? Say 12 drives on the side and 8 drives in the flexbay ports. I'm worried the the cables management would be a nightmare in such a tight area.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> How practical is it to load an M8/10 up with drives? Say 12 drives on the side and 8 drives in the flexbay ports. I'm worried the the cables management would be a nightmare in such a tight area.


Yeah the cable management will be annoying but it's doable. It will look better if you make your own custom cables though. I think someone asked Jim to make a slightly modded hard drive rack for a flexbay that was sized to be compatible with a sata backplane you could buy. Not sure who it was though but that would help tidy it up if you don't want to make custom cables.


----------



## Pultzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah the cable management will be annoying but it's doable. It will look better if you make your own custom cables though. I think someone asked Jim to make a slightly modded hard drive rack for a flexbay that was sized to be compatible with a sata backplane you could buy. Not sure who it was though but that would help tidy it up if you don't want to make custom cables.


Thanks! I've pretty much lost hope on this machine looking good or being quiet with that many drives. So it will probably turn into a 10Gbe file server in the basement with my main machine being the nice looking silent WC computer









Then again if it is in the basement, I could just go TH10 which gives me an extra acre of space.


----------



## Reglar

I'd never stick a TH10 in the basement, it's meant to be seen and worshiped.


----------



## Pultzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'd never stick a TH10 in the basement, it's meant to be seen and worshiped.


I spend a lot of time in the basement







I'm not sure I can put a 12-16 drive machine in my living room where my office/theater is though, simply due to the noise.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> I spend a lot of time in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can put a 12-16 drive machine in my living room where my office/theater is though, simply due to the noise.


My 16 drives are pretty silent.


----------



## forewheeler

I had planned to do a build log, but impatience and aggravation got the best of me







. Anyways, here is my addition to the collection


----------



## Pultzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> My 16 drives are pretty silent.


That is beautiful. Let me know when they are 3TB each


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> That is beautiful. Let me know when they are 3TB each


Just buy about 50 of them.


----------



## gfiz

had a question for anyone who might know, but when i look at the Caselabs store, i see black matte and white matte options, but i see "glossy white" referenced in alot of the build logs and pictures. Is that the normal white, or something that needs to be specifically ordered? Thanks!


----------



## eovnu87435ds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> My 16 drives are pretty silent.


So, um... Where in Edmond are you? I promise I am not coming for those SSD's


----------



## eovnu87435ds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> had a question for anyone who might know, but when i look at the Caselabs store, i see black matte and white matte options, but i see "glossy white" referenced in alot of the build logs and pictures. Is that the normal white, or something that needs to be specifically ordered? Thanks!


I am not sure. I bought my m8 used, with matte black. Although we have a family friend who owns his own auto body/paint shop, so I'm going to talk to him about getting my m8 sandblasted and done up in gloss white


----------



## Pultzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> had a question for anyone who might know, but when i look at the Caselabs store, i see black matte and white matte options, but i see "glossy white" referenced in alot of the build logs and pictures. Is that the normal white, or something that needs to be specifically ordered? Thanks!


It's a feature that is no longer available from the factory.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> had a question for anyone who might know, but when i look at the Caselabs store, i see black matte and white matte options, but i see "glossy white" referenced in alot of the build logs and pictures. Is that the normal white, or something that needs to be specifically ordered? Thanks!


Gloss white was discontinued last February because it created too many production problems. I think the consensus is that the white matte actually looks better. We still have replacement parts and accessories available in gloss white, so those cases wouldn't be orphaned.


----------



## snapsimo

So has the M8 design been changed to solve the RX360 fitting problem on the top of the case?
I ordered my M8 a week ago. Live in Australia and can't wait to get my hands on it. Been delivered to a mates house and he just said that the box is 'HUGE!!!' LOL

I would like to have 2 x RX360's on the top, I have the 64mm top as well, and was wondering if I will fit the rad and a fan on top? Is there enough space?

Picture to come soon when I get home.


----------



## bundymania

Here´s my M8, count me in









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.475221572490553.115649.467667709912606&type=3


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bundymania*
> 
> Here´s my M8, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.475221572490553.115649.467667709912606&type=3


Nice! Bundy got an M8









Can you post a pic in the thread for people too please


----------



## gfiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Gloss white was discontinued last February because it created too many production problems. I think the consensus is that the white matte actually looks better. We still have replacement parts and accessories available in gloss white, so those cases wouldn't be orphaned.


ah, ok, thanks for the response, i searched and searched and thought I was losing my mind. Are their any good hi-def pictures of a matte white case? I've seen a bunch on this forum of the gloss white which I fell in love with, but i could learn to love another


----------



## Reglar

Can anyone help me understand how to have 25mm thick fans be flush in the right side of the cases?

Here's a sketch of the problem I have; either I have attached the fan's incorrectly to the holder (using the back screw holes), or I should be using a spacer.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Can anyone help me understand how to have 25mm thick fans be flush in the right side of the cases?
> Here's a sketch of the problem I have; either I have attached the fan's incorrectly to the holder (using the back screw holes), or I should be using a spacer.


You mean on the 480/560 side radiator mount for the STH10?


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You mean on the 480/560 side radiator mount for the STH10?


Sorry no, on the TH10, the right side with the fan holes and just standard fan holders or HDD cages. This is not the flex bay side.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Sorry no, on the TH10, the right side with the fan holes and just standard fan holders or HDD cages. This is not the flex bay side.


Ah I don't have those on my case so I can't tell you for sure, but I think there is supposed to be a gap so that you can fit a filter if you want.


----------



## snapsimo

So has the M8 been revisioned to solve the rx360 rad fittings not touching the top of the case if they are mounted on top?


----------



## WorkingJoe

That was updated a long time ago


----------



## snapsimo

Excellent


----------



## AoHxBram

added a pedestal to my M8 :


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> added a pedestal to my M8 :


Nice! It's like a mini tx10


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice! It's like a mini tx10


Haha yeah, Mini mini version








if i had all the monye in the world i would definitly get a TX10-D, im thinking about on for my next build in a few years


----------



## mandrix

"Almost" new SM8 owner here. Waiting for it to be assembled and shipped, I'll post up pics when it comes in. Since my last mod was a Switch 810, I'm really looking forward to working with a Case Labs. When you get to the point where you feel like a Switch is a limited case, you know it's time to move on!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> "Almost" new SM8 owner here. Waiting for it to be assembled and shipped, I'll post up pics when it comes in. Since my last mod was a Switch 810, I'm really looking forward to working with a Case Labs. When you get to the point where you feel like a Switch is a limited case, you know it's time to move on!


I came here to say this.
My Switch is being relegated to house review products now, it was being used for my rig but now.. the SM8 is gunna do that.

What's coming:
SM8: Matte black, R-ATX, XL window, ventilated stock top (no extended, no pedestal.. yet!), vented side door, drop in mount with 120.4 drop in plate, USB 3 I/O panel, Ventilated flexbays.

360mm rad flex-bay mount, accessory mount, standard and 90 degree fan mounts.
Tons of silverstone fan filters.

What's going in it:
ASRock Z77 OC Formula
3770k
EK supremacy
EK DCP-4.0
EK XFX 360 x2
Good 240 rad, need to buy it.
2x 680s
Samsung Green
AX1200i (BOOM OVERKILL!)


----------



## 218689

So, is anyone able to think of a good way to mount 2x480mm rads in the SM8 without using a pedestial or extended top?







I guess I would have to relocate the PSU, but Im not shure where... maybe externaly?


----------



## mandrix

Mmm, I can't see any practical way to mount two 480's. Depends on if you want any front bay space, I guess. Like most everyone else I don't have the case in front of me so I can't say for sure.
I ordered a pedestal for the 480's and I'll probably stick a 240 inside.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> So, is anyone able to think of a good way to mount 2x480mm rads in the SM8 without using a pedestial or extended top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I would have to relocate the PSU, but Im not shure where... maybe externaly?


I don't want to say too much, but we are looking into a way mount the PSU using the Accessory Mounting System. This could open enough space to allow for 2 480s if it works.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I don't want to say too much, but we are looking into a way mount the PSU using the Accessory Mounting System. This could open enough space to allow for 2 480s if it works.


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I don't want to say too much, but we are looking into a way mount the PSU using the Accessory Mounting System. This could open enough space to allow for 2 480s if it works.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*


----------



## Supreme888

I think i'm in love with Orange/Black... These cases never get old to look at!









SKP-99-28 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> I think i'm in love with Orange/Black... These cases never get old to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP-99-28 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


Man .. there's something about that picture that just screams "SEX!"


----------



## Mergatroid

I dunno about people sometimes. I've never seen a machine that says "sex" unless it vibrated a lot.


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## Metaldude

I'm not much for taking photos but I did manage to snap a few:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mandrix

Pic to join the club. SM8 w/pedestal. I ended up flipping the psu and screwing a Silverstone 120mm filter underneath the case since there will be so much air moving with 2x480's in the ped.


----------



## sunfish31831

Here is my matte white SM8. See my sig for specs. Thanks for making this!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Time for me to join, in case anyone missed it I won one of the 2 SM8s given away in the contest last month.


















Some details; the front I/O stood out a bit with all the black of the case around the white ports, so I plugged them with Lian Li covers that I got some time ago and was using in an older system until now. Definitely looks better.









ALL fan mounts I received, including for the HDD Flex Bay mount (which I didn't expect, I had only requested the individual fan mounts on their own to be like this), will accommodate 38mm fans, so I can use my Panaflos as intakes as I wanted to. This was by my request and I have no idea how many Jim has left or if he intends to mass-produce them and put them up in the shop, but I'm very happy to have them nonetheless.


----------



## stren

Awesome keep them coming everyone, I'll try and update the list tonight!

Also if you have build logs let me know and I'll add em here and to my separate CL build log list.


----------



## mandrix

Build log in sig.


----------



## stren

Zoid - I didn't see a thread pic for you, everyone else has been updated I think!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Edit; cleared the hurdle I needed to to get done. Pics time, and yes, I could have done much better than this, but probably not with what I have:


----------



## derickwm

Come on now, that's terrible compared to my cable management


----------



## mandrix

What is that on your heatsink? Looks like you put a coat on it.
Nice choice on the SSD's. I love my Sammies and they are fast.


----------



## Erakith

Joining!

Build log/pic of built system to follow.

Looks so nice with a big board in it


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What is that on your heatsink? Looks like you put a coat on it.


Just a tiny layer of dust. I didn't see it until the flash hit it, so I got it after.


----------



## mandrix

Oh. I guess it's just the angle or I'm seeing things.


----------



## Divineshadowx

Comments on the TH10? Looking to fit two 480 84mm rads on the top with push pull. What other options are there for the case? I guess there is room on the bottom, and front, what about the psu side? Is there a point in getting the ventilated psu side door, because it doesn't look like the psu will let rads go there. Looking to put about $1000 in water cooling besides the new case.


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divineshadowx*
> 
> Comments on the TH10? Looking to fit two 480 84mm rads on the top with push pull. What other options are there for the case? I guess there is room on the bottom, and front, what about the psu side? Is there a point in getting the ventilated psu side door, because it doesn't look like the psu will let rads go there. Looking to put about $1000 in water cooling besides the new case.


With ventilated PSU side doors you can put radiators in the bottom and top that will be very efficient. Without ventilation you reduce the efficiency of the top radiator (assuming you have 2 on that side) since it won't get as much fresh air. You can also put a side mount raditator in the PSU side. I have 4 x 480s in my MH10; I initially had 2 in the top and 2 in the bottom. Now it's 2 in the top, 1 on the side (PSU) and one on the bottom (MB Side). I have the extended top, but you might not need that in the TH10.

Here's my PSU Side...


and MB Side....


That's an SR-2 MB in there, so plenty of room. I have a 30mm radiator on the bottom now just to get a little more access to the bottom edge of the motherboard. The other rads are 45 mm alphacools. I've had them configured as push/pull but ultimately went with push alone. You'll have plenty of room for push/pull on all of them in the TH10


----------



## stren

Don't forget you can also front mount a radiator in the flexbays too. So it really depends how you want your airflow to go


----------



## Divineshadowx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> With ventilated PSU side doors you can put radiators in the bottom and top that will be very efficient. Without ventilation you reduce the efficiency of the top radiator (assuming you have 2 on that side) since it won't get as much fresh air. You can also put a side mount raditator in the PSU side. I have 4 x 480s in my MH10; I initially had 2 in the top and 2 in the bottom. Now it's 2 in the top, 1 on the side (PSU) and one on the bottom (MB Side). I have the extended top, but you might not need that in the TH10.
> Here's my PSU Side...
> 
> and MB Side....
> 
> That's an SR-2 MB in there, so plenty of room. I have a 30mm radiator on the bottom now just to get a little more access to the bottom edge of the motherboard. The other rads are 45 mm alphacools. I've had them configured as push/pull but ultimately went with push alone. You'll have plenty of room for push/pull on all of them in the TH10


I see the top rad on the mobo side getting close to the tubing. Why is that? Specs show 173mm of clearance on the top, so an alphacool monsta rad with push and pull would fit without the top cover right?

Also, for the pci backplate option, if I choose the hex mesh would I still be able to mount a fan? And what is the dif between mac 101 and 102. One more thing, about the window, is there any point of getting xxl over the xl? I'm going to get the white color case, was thinking about the blue window but it might ruin the feel. I'm going for a blue tube scheme, along with my blue mobo, and blue xpcs gtx 690 block, with the white case. Sorry for the spam of questions but its my first wc build and my first case that's about $600 lol.


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divineshadowx*
> 
> I see the top rad on the mobo side getting close to the tubing. Why is that? Specs show 173mm of clearance on the top, so an alphacool monsta rad with push and pull would fit without the top cover right?
> Also, for the pci backplate option, if I choose the hex mesh would I still be able to mount a fan? And what is the dif between mac 101 and 102. One more thing, about the window, is there any point of getting xxl over the xl? I'm going to get the white color case, was thinking about the blue window but it might ruin the feel. I'm going for a blue tube scheme, along with my blue mobo, and blue xpcs gtx 690 block, with the white case. Sorry for the spam of questions but its my first wc build and my first case that's about $600 lol.


Not sure what you mean about the top radiator, but I have an MH10 rather than a TH 10, you'll have a lot more room up top with the TH10. A Monsta should fit.

The MAC-101 is for the psu side, the MAC-102 is for the flex bay side.

I'm not a big fan of the xxl window myself, but to each his own.

Not sure about the hex mesh question; if there aren't holes for a fan, you could always drill them.


----------



## stren

You won't be able to fit those small 40mm fans up there, but you can still have a 120mm fan above the motherboard backplate. Very few people have bothered to put 40mm fans in.

The XXL window on the TH10 I believe will show dvd drives so that is something to consider. On my tx10 it still won't because it's just sooooo big. Personally i wouldn't go with a blue window if your theme is blue. Everything will end up looking blue and I'd rather see some contrast like blue and white


----------



## Divineshadowx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You won't be able to fit those small 40mm fans up there, but you can still have a 120mm fan above the motherboard backplate. Very few people have bothered to put 40mm fans in.
> The XXL window on the TH10 I believe will show dvd drives so that is something to consider. On my tx10 it still won't because it's just sooooo big. Personally i wouldn't go with a blue window if your theme is blue. Everything will end up looking blue and I'd rather see some contrast like blue and white


I ordered it with the xxl clear window, ventiliated top and ventilated psu,white case. I'm planning to put a few led strips so i think the clear window will be good. Cant wait until my case comes


----------



## Wenis

Im in! Here is a pic of my STH10 in front of my stove! Huge!



My build log is in my sig!

Wenis


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divineshadowx*
> 
> I ordered it with the xxl clear window, ventiliated top and ventilated psu,white case. I'm planning to put a few led strips so i think the clear window will be good. Cant wait until my case comes


Don't forget to post pics when it comes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wenis*
> 
> Im in! Here is a pic of my STH10 in front of my stove! Huge!
> 
> My build log is in my sig!
> Wenis


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Don't forget to post pics when it comes


Ordered on Saturday and it still says awaiting fulfillment


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ordered on Saturday and it still says awaiting fulfillment


CaseLabs have been crazy busy this week, plus 4 working days is pretty normal. If you're worried PM Jim but chances are it's just because it's a crazy week. The SM5 is getting wrapped up for launch plus ST10 prototypes are getting made on top of the regular production.


----------



## Jim-CL

I understand the desire to get things once they have been ordered - I'm that way too







but we're pretty much on track. From the website:

_Please allow 3-4 business days for order processing._

Your order would have gone into production Monday. It will ship by tomorrow. Because all of our orders are assembled on demand and because Merlin is creating bigger production surges, that may increase to 4-5 days, at least for awhile.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> CaseLabs have been crazy busy this week, plus 4 working days is pretty normal. If you're worried PM Jim but chances are it's just because it's a crazy week. The SM5 is getting wrapped up for launch plus ST10 prototypes are getting made on top of the regular production.


Well, all that matters is that I got the case out of the way. Now for the cpu water block... I'm mainly picking between the raystorm either full copper or normal, or the koolance 370. I was going to get the raystorm original and a xspc water block for my 690 to match my overall white/blue theme but I think the koolance block has better cooling. Btw, how come you didn't put a gpu in your water block tests, since the gpu puts the most heat in the loop.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well, all that matters is that I got the case out of the way. Now for the cpu water block... I'm mainly picking between the raystorm either full copper or normal, or the koolance 370. I was going to get the raystorm original and a xspc water block for my 690 to match my overall white/blue theme but I think the koolance block has better cooling. Btw, how come you didn't put a gpu in your water block tests, since the gpu puts the most heat in the loop.


I dislike the raystorm full copper for being ugly and overpriced. The regular raystorm is a good deal though and the koolance block has excellent cooling and is a good allround choice. Which to choose depends on how much you value aesthetics vs performance. The difference between a raystorm and the CPU-370 is smaller than between a good and bad TIM for example.

Because I measure cpu temps relative to the water, adding a GPU won't actually make a difference to the performance except in altering the maximum flow rates I can attain. Plus it makes it more difficult to change the blocks


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I dislike the raystorm full copper for being ugly and overpriced. The regular raystorm is a good deal though and the koolance block has excellent cooling and is a good allround choice. Which to choose depends on how much you value aesthetics vs performance. The difference between a raystorm and the CPU-370 is smaller than between a good and bad TIM for example.
> Because I measure cpu temps relative to the water, adding a GPU won't actually make a difference to the performance except in altering the maximum flow rates I can attain. Plus it makes it more difficult to change the blocks


It would increase the water temp though









Anyways, I still dont know why the full copper performs worse than the original. I also dont understand the point of the nickel plates koolance uses, I guess if can help vs corrosion but copper is the best conductor. You would expect when not having a budget would make thing easier but its the exact opposite lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It would increase the water temp though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I still dont know why the full copper performs worse than the original. I also dont understand the point of the nickel plates koolance uses, I guess if can help vs corrosion but copper is the best conductor. You would expect when not having a budget would make thing easier but its the exact opposite lol.


Yes but if you measure *relative* to water temperature then nothing changes









Nickel plating makes no difference to performance because it is so thin. It's purely for looks.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nickel plating makes no difference to performance because it is so thin. It's purely for looks.


It does prevent oxidation, though, so it's not always for looks. Of course, oxidation is merely an aesthetic problem itself, but oh well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> It does prevent oxidation, though, so it's not always for looks. Of course, oxidation is merely an aesthetic problem itself, but oh well.


I guess the counter would be that some nickel platings have had their own staining/flaking issues


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I guess the counter would be that some nickel platings have had their own staining/flaking issues


That's merely the result of bad cleaning and plating prep. If you don't have proper plating done then the nickel can't do its job and ends up making things worse. Most companies get it right, with isolated mistakes, EK's marred themselves quite a bit. But there are enough threads about that already.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's merely the result of bad cleaning and plating prep. If you don't have proper plating done then the nickel can't do its job and ends up making things worse. Most companies get it right, with isolated mistakes, EK's marred themselves quite a bit. But there are enough threads about that already.


Yeah weren't there issues with Koolance too? Not as bad though.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeah, not as frequent or as bad.


----------



## DrizNasty

The build quality of caselabs is amazing, I've had this m8 for a month... too bad the rest of my money went to other things


----------



## _Killswitch_

I really should stop looking at this thread, I have switch 810 great case, but looking at the M8 is making me want one. My checking account is screaming with a knife " Do it, and i'll kill you in your sleep"....Man this sucks lol


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I really should stop looking at this thread, I have switch 810 great case, but looking at the M8 is making me want one. My checking account is screaming with a knife " Do it, and i'll kill you in your sleep"....Man this sucks lol


Yes. I have a Switch as well, but I "compromised" and went with the SM8 and pedestal.







Don't get me wrong, I like my Switch but the SM8 is like working in a room instead of a closet.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. I have a Switch as well, but I "compromised" and went with the SM8 and pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my Switch but the SM8 is like working in a room instead of a closet.


You know what's actually the size of a closet?

The TX10


----------



## Arm3nian

Who was it that said the cosmos 2 is a big case?







I'm loving the white color, and the aluminum, and everything else. Thank you Case Labs for making a proper case with a PROPER layout, cough cooler master. -Magnum TH10


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You know what's actually the size of a closet?
> The TX10


lol I hear you but I have so much pc stuff crammed into the bedroom there's not room for another closet.
Actually even the closet is full of pc stuff as well, my wife moved most of her clothes to another room.


----------



## TomPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> I think i'm in love with Orange/Black... These cases never get old to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP-99-28 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


Which fans are those?


----------



## Pultzar

How does the white paint look in person? Most photos I have seen aren't super attractive and I'm guessing not representing of how it looks naturally. I know that photographing something white is very difficult


----------



## jwalkermed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomPZ*
> 
> Which fans are those?


Im think they are vortex cougars see the build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186226/build-log-m8-cougars


----------



## TomPZ

Thanks


----------



## Divineshadowx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> How does the white paint look in person? Most photos I have seen aren't super attractive and I'm guessing not representing of how it looks naturally. I know that photographing something white is very difficult


I could have manually adjusted the white balance of my dslr but it was getting late, I think the pics are decent though. Anyway, the white looks amazing in person. My current case is black and I like the white better. Looks real high quality, and it is. The inside white also looks good.


----------



## Silveralien81

What are your thoughts are the Silverstone fan filters (MAC-273)? I have faith that they are good because Caselabs endorsed them by selling them on their site. I am just looking for some confirmation from anyone who has actually installed one in a Caselabs case.


----------



## TheEngineer

@Silveralien81:
I have some of those in my SMH10. And some of the magnetic Silverstone filters. The mesh on the magnetic ones is a little bit denser and they pick up a bit more dust. If you want to spraypaint the filters the non-magnetic are better.



You can see the non-magnetic on the picture. Barely, but you can









Cheers,

Frank

P.S.: Do I qualify sa member of the club now ?


----------



## Mergatroid

I've used quite a few of those filters. I have four of them in my PC and two in my spare PC. They're OK, they filter well but when they get dirty you have to remove them and give them a bath. However, if I could get the removable ones locally I would be using them instead.


----------



## Wenis

I'm almost done with my build. What do you think?


----------



## mandrix

Nice.


----------



## stren

Nice work! I'll be updating the list again soon, been busy as usual


----------



## _Killswitch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. I have a Switch as well, but I "compromised" and went with the SM8 and pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my Switch but the SM8 is like working in a room instead of a closet.


Well i'm actually thinking about saving up for merlin or magnum case

Wonder if they would do custom request. Id love white outside Merlin case but matte black inside. *ponders


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well i'm actually thinking about saving up for merlin or magnum case
> Wonder if they would do custom request. Id love white outside Merlin case but matte black inside. *ponders


Yeah people have mixed and matched individual parts in both colors before so it's possible


----------



## TheEngineer

They do a lot of combinations. My new M10 is red ouside and matt white inside. But, sadly, many are not for free.


----------



## jwalkermed

You can add me when you get a chance.

build log here


----------



## stren

Welcome to our newest members Arm3nian, TheEngineer and jwalkermed.

8 more to go and we'll be at 100! Which seems like a good time to a vote for the best build?


----------



## snapsimo

Will the M8 with the 64mm top take an RX360 in the top extension? Anyone done it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 218689

add me









My SM8 build is nearing compleation...









I'm just waiting for the final 240mm radiator and 2TB HDD to arrive


----------



## stren

Added









Snapsimo - I believe the RX360 will fit, but you won't fit any fans inside the top, so you'd have to run them as push and mount them inside the case.


----------



## snapsimo

Thats good to know. I'm not sure on which ones to go with, the RX360's or the AX360's?
I like the look of the AX's but they aren't as efficient as the RX's with low fan speeds (I'm running Noctua NF-F12's), or so I have read.

Same price for me here in Australia.
What do you guys think?

p.s I'm only running CPU, 1xGPU cooling.


----------



## P3nnywise

I was at PDXLan this last weekend. Nvidia put my EpiDemic build up on there facebook page, check it out http://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce?ref=ts&fref=ts
CPU Magazine was also there with a booth out front. They got some new huge banners. They have a picture of EpiDemic on them. Talk about an ego boost. For any of you that live in the Portland oregon area. You gotta make it to a PDXLan event.
I'm going to be doing another build very soon. I'll post up a link when I get it started.


----------



## ballnuts

Hi Stren,

Please add when you get a sec. Thanks man.

Merlin SM8


Link to my Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318125/build-log-beginners-luck-x79-build#post_18409409


----------



## Pultzar

I found CaseLabs in early August. The M8 was the first case that I clicked on and knew this company had something special.

But oh look, the M10, SMH10, STH10, TH10, T10, MH10. I probably read through every build log listed. Here comes Merlin! Waited and checked that out as well. To be honest I was tempted due to some of the nice advances it offers.

Ironically I ended up with the M8, the first case that I clicked on back in August







It shipped today and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## stren

Thanks ballnuts - added

Grats again P3nnywise!


----------



## mandrix

My SM8 is coming along....click for larger pic.


----------



## cpachris

The reservoir looks awesome lit up like that, Mandrix.


----------



## stren

+1 I need to light up mine. Mind you I have lots still to do


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Finally got around to posting here... kinda feel bad considering how much I love my CL case... but better late than never right?

M8 standard so far (maybe pedestal in the future tho).

Build Log Here


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> The reservoir looks awesome lit up like that, Mandrix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1 I need to light up mine. Mind you I have lots still to do


Thanks guys. I have two led fittings in the bottom and only use the side ports for flow.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thanks guys. I have two led fittings in the bottom and only use the side ports for flow.


I'm wondering if I should change mine to the new EK X3 advanced they have like 5 ports on each side including 3 in the base, would give a lot of potential LED action
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Finally got around to posting here... kinda feel bad considering how much I love my CL case... but better late than never right?
> M8 standard so far (maybe pedestal in the future tho).
> Build Log Here


Thanks - Added you!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm wondering if I should change mine to the new EK X3 advanced they have like 5 ports on each side including 3 in the base, would give a lot of potential LED action
> Thanks - Added you!


Do you think you'll actually use more than two? Could be cool, one of those try it and see things. I'm using the Alphacool plexi G 1/4 units for lighting. I think I posted somewhere I used Bitspower......







Probably because of all those Bitspower fittings.


----------



## brollann

Well here is my M8






The Alphacool res/top is going out and a Koolance RP-452X2 rev2 is going in instead ,and im going to change the male version of QDC so i can mount them in the bottom of chassi in the cover.


----------



## 218689

My SM8 build was finished a couple of weeks ago, but I havent taken any pictures before now. The pictures arent good, but they will do for now.


Dispite my efforts to clean the loop there was stil some dye left over in the loop :/ most likely the bottom radiator that was reused from my previous build. The coolant was supposed to be clear


----------



## P3nnywise

Hey guys, I have another work log I'm starting up on the CaseLabs SM8
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330359/caselabs-sm8-blue-green-w-custom-5-bay-reservoir


----------



## nezff

differences between the m8 and m10?


----------



## stren

Added brollann,

P3nnywise - nice excited to see it, please post a pic when you're there to join for the 2nd time









Nearly at 100 members!

nezff - M10 supports XLATX while the M8 only supports single processor EATX max. However because the tray is bigger on the M10 it has less clearance above and below the tray for radiators. Otherwise it's the same though, so if you're not going XL-ATX or looking to go that way in future then I'd stick with the M8


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added brollann,
> P3nnywise - nice excited to see it, please post a pic when you're there to join for the 2nd time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly at 100 members!
> nezff - M10 supports XLATX while the M8 only supports single processor EATX max. However because the tray is bigger on the M10 it has less clearance above and below the tray for radiators. Otherwise it's the same though, so if you're not going XL-ATX or looking to go that way in future then I'd stick with the M8


OK. thanks.

Another question. I found this pic and saw that he used the vertical bar accessory and the 120mm fan mounts. My question is, the solid panels that you buy from caselabs, would they cover the space between the front of the case and the vertical bar? Basically closing off the spot where you would see the side of the optical drives.

also, Im a little confused on their site as to what comes with the case and what doesnt. To mount front intake fans, I will need to purchase more accessories? i would hope not since the case is expensive already. Do i need to purchase a SSD mount too? really

Will a H100 do push pull without needing a higher top?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> OK. thanks.
> Another question. I found this pic and saw that he used the vertical bar accessory and the 120mm fan mounts. My question is, the solid panels that you buy from caselabs, would they cover the space between the front of the case and the vertical bar? Basically closing off the spot where you would see the side of the optical drives.


Do you mean which size window should you buy to avoid seeing the vertical bar accessory or optical drives? Or are you saying you want the solid or ventilated door?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Do you mean which size window should you buy to avoid seeing the vertical bar accessory or optical drives? Or are you saying you want the solid or ventilated door?


I would get the standar window option. Does a H100 fit in the top in push pull without needing a extended roof.

panels that go here, or is this possible.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I would get the standar window option. Does a H100 fit in the top in push pull without needing a extended roof.
> panels that go here, or is this possible.


There is no panel that goes there, that would normally be covered by the door.

The standard window is designed to line up with the motherboard tray and only show that, so the rest would be hidden.

According to the specs on the website:
Quote:


> Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 59mm
> Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm


So the H100 would not fit in push/pull.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There is no panel that goes there, that would normally be covered by the door.
> The standard window is designed to line up with the motherboard tray and only show that, so the rest would be hidden.
> According to the specs on the website:
> So the H100 would not fit in push/pull.


•Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 20.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 510mm)
• PCI Slots: 8
• Form Factor: mATX - ATX/EATX MB tray dimensions: 12.0" x 10.75" (305mm x 273mm)
• Max Radiator Size: 120.3
• *Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 100mm
•Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm*
•Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
• Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 10
• HDD Capacity: 12 (24 using Flex-Bays)
• Weight: 19 lbs.

Case Labs M8


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> •Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 20.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 510mm)
> • PCI Slots: 8
> • Form Factor: mATX - ATX/EATX MB tray dimensions: 12.0" x 10.75" (305mm x 273mm)
> • Max Radiator Size: 120.3
> • *Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 100mm
> •Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm*
> •Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
> • Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 10
> • HDD Capacity: 12 (24 using Flex-Bays)
> • Weight: 19 lbs.
> Case Labs M8


I thought you were asking about the M10 seeing as that was the pic you posted. So yes the M8 will fit it.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought you were asking about the M10 seeing as that was the pic you posted. So yes the M8 will fit it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> OK. thanks.
> Another question. I found this pic and saw that he used the vertical bar accessory and the 120mm fan mounts. My question is, the solid panels that you buy from caselabs, would they cover the space between the front of the case and the vertical bar? Basically closing off the spot where you would see the side of the optical drives.
> also, Im a little confused on their site as to what comes with the case and what doesnt. To mount front intake fans, I will need to purchase more accessories? i would hope not since the case is expensive already. Do i need to purchase a SSD mount too? really
> Will a H100 do push pull without needing a higher top?


I thought that was a m8. That's at least what I searched for. Lol

Thanks for the info. I'm supposed to be talking to Jim today.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I would get the standar window option. Does a H100 fit in the top in push pull without needing a extended roof.
> panels that go here, or is this possible.


Would be easy to make. But matching the paint could be a problem maybe, if that matters to you.
Aluminum, acrylic or just sheet metal would be easy to fab up a side plate.
Nice idea, though, would probably look pretty good.


----------



## nezff

Yeah I'm thinking it would be easy to make them tap some holes. Painting to match might be another issue.


----------



## nezff

alright, well Im undecided on what case I like or will suit me better. M8 which is short and fat, or something like the SMH10.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

ZOMFG, My SM8 has arived










Spoiler: My Merlin box







And my colour scheme, black and orange









Spoiler: My Theme



Got me some cables and fans. Tested the fans just plugging them in outside the case, not much a fan (







) of the BitFenix Spectre, the Xiggys though look nice, bit loud though. Planning to put the Cougars on my H80 for the time being.


Put the orange PCI-E cables into my current R2 to see how they look












Supreme888's Pяoject M8 Workstation may or may not be a little bit of an inspiration to me


----------



## mandrix

Could someone give me the dimensions of the flex bay HDD cage, and/or the regular HDD cage?
I'm trying to decide where exactly I want to mount the drives.
Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Could someone give me the dimensions of the flex bay HDD cage, and/or the regular HDD cage?
> I'm trying to decide where exactly I want to mount the drives.
> Thanks!


No one?


----------



## cpachris

The HDD bracket itself is about 133mm tall, and 137mm deep (front to back) and 108mm across (side to side).

Mine are the regular bay ones...but I would guess that the bracket itself is the same for either the Flex Bay or the PSU side...with only the fan mounting portion being different. These measurements are the bracket only....not including the fan mount.


----------



## stren

97 members - 3 more to go and we get to have a competition....

... with a prize


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 97 members - 3 more to go and we get to have a competition....
> ... with a prize


I'm in he market for a M8. Still trying to figure a way to have a true optical bay in this case.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I'm in he market for a M8. Still trying to figure a way to have a true optical bay in this case.


What do you mean by a true optical bay? The M8 can fit 11x 5 1/4" optical drives in there?


----------



## tdhall81

is there a dotted line somewhere i need to sign? ;-)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdhall81*
> 
> 
> is there a dotted line somewhere i need to sign? ;-)


Nice - got a build log?

> edit - also is that a T10 or TH10?


----------



## tdhall81

TH10, i do not have a build log currently but i am considering starting one

cheers


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> What do you mean by a true optical bay? The M8 can fit 11x 5 1/4" optical drives in there?




I'm thinking that the blank solid panels that are small and large might close that space in.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that the blank solid panels that are small and large might close that space in.


they are removable??? I'm so confused


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> they are removable??? I'm so confused


http://www.caselabs-store.com/attachment-plate-large/


----------



## Rabbs

I'll be getting the MAGNUM STH10 eventually. I'm just not happy with my M10







. It's too clunky, and looks crowded when it isn't, and etc. I should of got the STH10 to began with. Dunno what I'll do with the M10 though? Prob just sell it on craigslist or something.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/attachment-plate-large/


I'm sure if you spoke to them they would be willing to make you one that is the whole size (height) of the case... and yes it would work fine. I used the large plate for my reservoir (which I'll be moving to the PSU side I think so I can also have my optical drive in the case). The holes on the accessory rails are the same as those around the outsides of the case itself... so you could simply use one without the rail which would allow you to line it up with the front. When I get a chance I'll put the small one I have left over and attach it to the front so you can see a picture of it in place. The only issue is that it would be PURELY for aesthetics - because the back side would not be able to be secured.

However you could simply get a piece of acrylic or aluminum that is the entire size of the space and then carefully tap them for M4 (I think that's the size on them) every few holes (lining up with the ones on the case frame). That way you could secure the piece on 3 sides rather than just 1.









Food for thought.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> The HDD bracket itself is about 133mm tall, and 137mm deep (front to back) and 108mm across (side to side).
> Mine are the regular bay ones...but I would guess that the bracket itself is the same for either the Flex Bay or the PSU side...with only the fan mounting portion being different. These measurements are the bracket only....not including the fan mount.


Thank you! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## freitz

Stren,

Can you add me mine should be here next week.


Build log link - EVODOT SM8 - Build Log


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd post some pics of my hardware in my SM8.


Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!



The before image, everything inside my Fractal Design Define R2


The Merlin SM8 has arrived!


Holy ****! Removable motherboard trays are awesome!
Not sure how well you can see it in the picture of the hardware in R2, but my 6970 lightning didn't actually fit. The fan shroud was about 2-3mm too long and I needed to cut away a bit of the HDD rack to fit it in, luckily the gaps between the HDDs was lined up perfectly with the PCI-E slot.
In the SM8 though there is so much room to play with, installing everything was easy.


Very pleased with how the fans and cables look inside.


I want to get an extension for the molex power to the Lamptron FC8 fan controller though, the cabling there can definitely look better.


As Tom said in his review of the SM8 (link) some cable tie points on the plate behind the motherboard tray would be nice.


There is noway this would of all fit in my R2, even without the orange extensions (BitFenix Alchemy btw) it was a mission to put on the side panel of my R2. The SM8 has ample room for all of this mess.
I do plan to tidy it up more when I get some more extention cables. I need a sata power extension at least as I can't plug in both SSDs if they are mounted where they should be atm.


Heh, I used to be able to feel the side panel of my R2 bulging







, this the door swings shut without issue.


Probably going to remove the stickers from the Xiggy fans in the front here. As the stickers aren't centred perfectly when the fans spin it looks a bit off.




My plans for Skitzo_PC v3.0 are now;

3.0a is moving my current hardware into the Caselabs Merlin SM8 - DONE!
3.0b will be upgrading the hardware (probably Intel Haswell + Radeon 8XXX)
3.0 will be running it all under water

So, bring on the Haswell + Radeon 8K!


----------



## Ixander

Proud owner of a Merlin SM8


My build is not completed yet, I'm waiting on the pedestals and the last components to make a water loop.


----------



## socketus

Subbed for CL goodness


----------



## Dege

Hi all,
I'm going to be getting my Case Labs in a few weeks but I have some questions that would help me in deciding which case to get. I can't think of a better place to ask them than this thread.

1. I was set on the MH-10 for the longest time but I don't see anyone in 74 pages of thread that has one. Is there a reason for that? It seems like a good case. I notice most people go with the TH-10 if they are going for the bigger case.

2. If I order the reverse atx option is the case reversed/mirrored so the motherboard side of the case is on the right side looking at it from the front? If so, does that pose a problem with the power supply being "upside down"? I mean as far as the exhaust fan on the psu.

3. Can a optical drive be placed on the psu side of the case? I had assumed so until I saw some photos here that shows just fan mount holes in the front. Is that removable or part of the case?

4. How secure is the pedestal? I mean how does it attach to the base of the case itself? I have been planning on dropping in two quad 140mm rads with a Koolance RP-452X2 res mounted in the pedestal. I was then going to run the water lines to a cover plate for the bottom of the case and put some quick disconnects. Is that feasible? I mean getting to the disconnects to actually take the case off the pedestal to work on the water cooling area without it taking two men and a boy to lift the case and another to reach in and unhook the disconnects.

I have a lot of other questions but I don't want to write a book here







Thanks for any feedback I can get on this.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dege*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm going to be getting my Case Labs in a few weeks but I have some questions that would help me in deciding which case to get. I can't think of a better place to ask them than this thread.
> 1. I was set on the MH-10 for the longest time but I don't see anyone in 74 pages of thread that has one. Is there a reason for that? It seems like a good case. I notice most people go with the TH-10 if they are going for the bigger case.
> 2. If I order the reverse atx option is the case reversed/mirrored so the motherboard side of the case is on the right side looking at it from the front? If so, does that pose a problem with the power supply being "upside down"? I mean as far as the exhaust fan on the psu.
> 3. Can a optical drive be placed on the psu side of the case? I had assumed so until I saw some photos here that shows just fan mount holes in the front. Is that removable or part of the case?
> 4. How secure is the pedestal? I mean how does it attach to the base of the case itself? I have been planning on dropping in two quad 140mm rads with a Koolance RP-452X2 res mounted in the pedestal. I was then going to run the water lines to a cover plate for the bottom of the case and put some quick disconnects. Is that feasible? I mean getting to the disconnects to actually take the case off the pedestal to work on the water cooling area without it taking two men and a boy to lift the case and another to reach in and unhook the disconnects.
> I have a lot of other questions but I don't want to write a book here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback I can get on this.


1. There is not a particular reason why people goes for the bigger one, just a personal selection, all the cases are awesome.
2. The mount of the PSU for a reversed atx is the same as standard ATX, the PSU looks sideways, not down or up.
3. You cannot mount an optical drive on the psu side, its is just for hard drives and fans, you can remove the fans and cover the holes if you want.
4. the pedestal is very secure, the pedestal goes attached to the case. I dont think you can mount a quad 140mm in the pedestal, I think the max radiator size is quad 120mm.
If you have any question you can always contact them on their website, they will answer all your questions.

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Dege

Thank you. I'm in Afghanistan until the end of next week but when I get home I'll be able to pick up the phone and talk to them before I order. You made me go back and check the website and it does say the extended pedestal for the MH10 can hold a quad 140. Had me worried for a sec







Just to clarify on the reverse ATX, forgive me, I can be dense at times, the case would be a mirror image of a regular ATX case?
I'm wanting access to the motherboard from the left side of the case. (Right side as you stand facing it). That would work much better for where it needs to park when I get the beast built. Anyway, thanks again for the quick reply. Hope to be adding my name to the clubs list soon.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dege*
> 
> Thank you. I'm in Afghanistan until the end of next week but when I get home I'll be able to pick up the phone and talk to them before I order. You made me go back and check the website and it does say the extended pedestal for the MH10 can hold a quad 140. Had me worried for a sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify on the reverse ATX, forgive me, I can be dense at times, the case would be a mirror image of a regular ATX case?
> I'm wanting access to the motherboard from the left side of the case. (Right side as you stand facing it). That would work much better for where it needs to park when I get the beast built. Anyway, thanks again for the quick reply. Hope to be adding my name to the clubs list soon.


you are right, the pedestal can hold a quad 140mm. about the motherboard, if you are facing the case from the front, for a reversed ATX, the motherboard will be facing the right side, the motherboard will be on the right side, and the psu will be on the left sideof the case. I hope you are fine over there, I just came from there 2 months ago.


----------



## mandrix

With a single socket board the cpu will be on the bottom with r-atx, and the gpu's above. Hope that helps visualize, or you can go to my build log and look at my SM8 r-atx setup.


----------



## Dege

That's the ticket. Having the cpu at the bottom isn't an issue since I'm going to run a single loop. I'll push from the cpu to the graphics cards and back down. I found on my last build in a Corsair 800D that when I reversed the flow uphill my temps actually dropped. Not scientific but I did get the drop. Still plan on a simple loop res-pumps-rad-cpu-gpu-rad-res. Thought about other combos but that makes the shortest most direct loop and keeps everything in the pedestal. If I complicate things and go res-pump-rad-cpu-rad-gpu I would increase the length of the loop by almost 50% and from what I've seen on various websites won't gain a huge benefit. Age old battle for the purists but I think the two quad 140's will keep things well in check.
Bummer about no optical drive on the psu side. Was looking to have a clean motherboard only look but that's out of the window unless I want to get the ole dremel out and make it so. Or, maybe if the optical drive is in the top most slot it wouldn't be very visible. Gonna go look at your pixs now and dream and scheme a bit.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Stren,
> Can you add me mine should be here next week.
> 
> Build log link - EVODOT SM8 - Build Log


Haha I will as soon as you post a pic lol. 99th added - Ixander
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dege*
> 
> That's the ticket. Having the cpu at the bottom isn't an issue since I'm going to run a single loop. I'll push from the cpu to the graphics cards and back down. I found on my last build in a Corsair 800D that when I reversed the flow uphill my temps actually dropped. Not scientific but I did get the drop. Still plan on a simple loop res-pumps-rad-cpu-gpu-rad-res. Thought about other combos but that makes the shortest most direct loop and keeps everything in the pedestal. If I complicate things and go res-pump-rad-cpu-rad-gpu I would increase the length of the loop by almost 50% and from what I've seen on various websites won't gain a huge benefit. Age old battle for the purists but I think the two quad 140's will keep things well in check.
> Bummer about no optical drive on the psu side. Was looking to have a clean motherboard only look but that's out of the window unless I want to get the ole dremel out and make it so. Or, maybe if the optical drive is in the top most slot it wouldn't be very visible. Gonna go look at your pixs now and dream and scheme a bit.


The MH10 is rare - most people who need the depth for HPTX normally also want the height for rads above and below the board. If you're getting a pedestal though there is less need. Here are the only two MH10 builds I know of:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/976760-mh10-1-king-kong-aint-got___.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/1238540/build-log-deep-thought-case-labs-mh10-water-cooled-evga-sr-2-build/0_50


----------



## TATH

Hi Stren and all club mebers,

I'm the owner of a Caselabs TH 10 and want to join the great club.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334854/tath-caselabs-th-10



greetings from Holland

Henry Tates


----------



## stren

Welcome TATH our 100th member!

*So now that we have 100 members it's time for a competition!*

You have until December 24th to nominate a build for "Best CaseLabs Club Build!" and then we will vote on the best one. The winner will be announced on New Year's Day!

The winner will receive a prize from CaseLabs that I need to confirm shortly!

Rules -
- You can't nominate your own build
- You can only nominate one build per forum member
- You don't have to be a member of the club to nominate
- You do have to be in the first 100 members of the club to win and you must have posted a pic thread for proof (yes some of you are slackers! get on with fixing that!)
- You must include one photo in the nomination post
- General common sense applies
- You can't nominate me because I'm not eligible given that I'm running the competition!

Spread the word!

*Prize is a $100 gift card from Jim and the CaseLabs crew!*


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dege*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm going to be getting my Case Labs in a few weeks but I have some questions that would help me in deciding which case to get. I can't think of a better place to ask them than this thread.
> 1. I was set on the MH-10 for the longest time but I don't see anyone in 74 pages of thread that has one. Is there a reason for that? It seems like a good case. I notice most people go with the TH-10 if they are going for the bigger case.
> 2. If I order the reverse atx option is the case reversed/mirrored so the motherboard side of the case is on the right side looking at it from the front? If so, does that pose a problem with the power supply being "upside down"? I mean as far as the exhaust fan on the psu.
> 3. Can a optical drive be placed on the psu side of the case? I had assumed so until I saw some photos here that shows just fan mount holes in the front. Is that removable or part of the case?
> 4. How secure is the pedestal? I mean how does it attach to the base of the case itself? I have been planning on dropping in two quad 140mm rads with a Koolance RP-452X2 res mounted in the pedestal. I was then going to run the water lines to a cover plate for the bottom of the case and put some quick disconnects. Is that feasible? I mean getting to the disconnects to actually take the case off the pedestal to work on the water cooling area without it taking two men and a boy to lift the case and another to reach in and unhook the disconnects.
> I have a lot of other questions but I don't want to write a book here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback I can get on this.


You missed my mh10. I have 4 x 560s with the extended top and a side radiator mount. Dual 5690s overclocked and 2x gtx680s. AP15 fans run under 1000 rpm with delta t about 5 Celsius. Build log in sig

Didn't need the pedestal with my setup.

Psu will be correct orientation in reverse atx

You won't be able to put an optical in the psu side in a conventional way.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> You missed my mh10. I have 4 x 560s with the extended top and a side radiator mount. Dual 5690s overclocked and 2x gtx680s. AP15 fans run under 1000 rpm with delta t about 5 Celsius. Build log in sig
> Didn't need the pedestal with my setup.
> Psu will be correct orientation in reverse atx
> You won't be able to put an optical in the psu side in a conventional way.


I think there's some confusion - the second build log link I listed a couple of posts up was yours. If you're wondering why you're not in the list in the first post of this thread it's because this is the CaseLabs club - you have to post a pic in the thread to join. I have your build log in my separate list of build log links in the CaseLabs sub-forum.

If you're wondering why there are two that do a similar purpose







well I started the other one and inherited this one...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Welcome TATH our 100th member!
> -snip-
> 
> You can't nominate me because I'm not eligible given that I'm running the competition!


Congratulations TATH! (Those crystal links are sexy as all hell - and the LEDs aren't hurting the look any either.)

and now there's a problem because yours is definitely the build I would have nominated... hmmm... now I have to go back through everyone's build logs...







Time for some









EDIT:

Hmmm... not sure what to do here... nominations are so hard considering:
1) Can't nominate Stren's brutal dual-MB build.
2) cpachris has a totally amazing build that appears to be finishing up sometime in 2015...








3) theseekeroffun only allows his builds to 'live' for about 3 days before he completely dismantles them and launches a completely new project.









I think I'm gonna have to go with braindeadmac's build - it's complete (for the moment mostly at least it seems) and it's one of the most rare cases too so that makes it even more impressive to my eyes...











Not to mention that it's so rare to see a rig around these parts that's got craploads of CPU power (and quantity) with gobs and gobs of sleeved cables... BUT ONLY ONE GPU!!!


----------



## Ixander

i hope i can finish my build before dec 24th, just waiting on the 2 pedestals to start the project, but the guys at caselabs are doing a great job redesigning those pedestals.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Congratulations TATH! (Those crystal links are sexy as all hell - and the LEDs aren't hurting the look any either.)
> and now there's a problem because yours is definitely the build I would have nominated... hmmm... now I have to go back through everyone's build logs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Hmmm... not sure what to do here... nominations are so hard considering:
> 1) Can't nominate Stren's brutal dual-MB build.
> 2) cpachris has a totally amazing build that appears to be finishing up sometime in 2015...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) theseekeroffun only allows his builds to 'live' for about 3 days before he completely dismantles them and launches a completely new project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go with braindeadmac's build - it's complete (for the moment mostly at least it seems) and it's one of the most rare cases too so that makes it even more impressive to my eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that it's so rare to see a rig around these parts that's got craploads of CPU power (and quantity) with gobs and gobs of sleeved cables... BUT ONLY ONE GPU!!!


Nice choice







Builds don't have to be finished, but obviously it helps


----------



## Makita

You can add my SM8 as # 101







Makita


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice... a completely air-cooled CL case... that's something you don't see everyday either!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nice... a completely air-cooled CL case... that's something you don't see everyday either!


Mine's air-only, too, until I can get a loop going.









http://i.imgur.com/62fAU.jpg

Those that are curious, fan config;

Upper-front fan: Panaflo H1BX
Lower-front fan (in front of the HDDs): S-Flex G
Heatsink fan: San Ace 9G1212H1011
Rear Exhaust: Panaflo U1BX

As soon as I get a thinner dust filter that looks good I'll put my other Panaflo H1BX up front in the mount I'm not using.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Mine's air-only, too, until I can get a loop going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/62fAU.jpg
> Those that are curious, fan config;
> Upper-front fan: Panaflo H1BX
> Lower-front fan (in front of the HDDs): S-Flex G
> Heatsink fan: San Ace 9G1212H1011
> Rear Exhaust: Panaflo U1BX
> As soon as I get a thinner dust filter that looks good I'll put my other Panaflo H1BX up front in the mount I'm not using.


I'm sure it's not that bad (it's not like I went deaf all the years I had air-cooled rigs) but all I can think of when looking at your system is "damn I bet that thing is loud". Granted I know you have them undervolted and I realize that they're not the worst for noise... but I get irritated at my AP13's when they go over 900RPM and they're still quieter than the air coming out of the registers in my home when the A/C is on.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeah, it's not that bad. I keep everything around 7 volts and I can easily drown out the noise just using my keyboard and mouse.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha I will as soon as you post a pic lol.



More pictures in my thread.


----------



## Makita

Actually the system is unhearable, I have used only super silent fans, controlled either by the mainboard or run at 7V. Even under full load the system (3770k @4.2 GHz & GTX 680) stays completely silent


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makita*
> 
> Actually the system is unhearable, I have used only super silent fans, controlled either by the mainboard or run at 7V. Even under full load the system (3770k @4.2 GHz & GTX 680) stays completely silent


LOL! I was actually referring to Chunky Chimp's rig when I made that comment... I would actually expect yours to be silent at more than a foot or two even without undervolting the noctuas.









It's when I see a 120X38 that I start thinking LOUD! Granted CC's are running slow so it's much less of an issue... but it reminds me of the 90's where you would use a 38mm or 45mm 24V 120 when you needed to try a stupid overclock on a S360 CPU or something.


----------



## stren

lol ok about to add those two.

So where are my nominations?????

Get to it people! Yes you can persuade people to nominate you!


----------



## stren

I forgot to mention - the prize is a $100 giftcard courtesy of Jim & the CaseLabs team!


----------



## Silveralien81

$100 CL $'s? Well now.







Here is my submission.





I'm a terrible photographer, and very unlikely to win, but this contest has reminded me that I have not posted pics of this build on here yet. So, there it is. Thank you for your consideration. I will post my nomination later, after I have had time to go back through the thread.


----------



## stren

Ok well to inspire you all here are some of my favorite CaseLabs photos from the club:

Fshizl's Xtravaganza










Bear's Fire & Ice



















Opp47's Black Rampage:










Ohms' Project Raven:










Tweak17emon's M8 Chameleon:










P3nnywise's Red and Black:










DerickWM's Aldry Fornoyd:










CpaChris's BBBB:



Get nominating!!!!


----------



## Ixander

i'm going to nominate Bear's Fire & Ice, I really like the combination of colors.


----------



## Rabbs

Man CpaChris's BBBB build would be epic if he had watercooling to match. That red and white is awesome. I nominate him though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Man CpaChris's BBBB build would be epic if he had watercooling to match. That red and white is awesome. I nominate him though.


He will, most of the rads and fans are painted and sleeved, not sure what's holding him up right now except for being a perfectionist


----------



## Shrak

All great cases, but P3nnywise's cable stitching just makes it absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Addiction

Too bad I won't have my build done in time for this, $100 CL moneys would be work wonders to go towards my next case from them (M8 for the my old rig....aka, the wife's computer







). Either way, time for me to get added to this owners group, Stren. Here is a shot of my new case that came in today!



LOTS more pictures in my build log! Can't wait to get this thing going, but it is going to take months to get it to where I want it. It will be one hell of ride though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> All great cases, but P3nnywise's cable stitching just makes it absolutely beautiful.


Is this a nomination?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addiction*
> 
> Too bad I won't have my build done in time for this, $100 CL moneys would be work wonders to go towards my next case from them (M8 for the my old rig....aka, the wife's computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Either way, time for me to get added to this owners group, Stren. Here is a shot of my new case that came in today!
> 
> LOTS more pictures in my build log! Can't wait to get this thing going, but it is going to take months to get it to where I want it. It will be one hell of ride though.


Added! Yes getting it right takes time lol!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Is this a nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added! Yes getting it right takes time lol!


And then there's the inevitable "but wait... what if I put that here and moved that there... I could fit another two rads here..." - that's what I'm in the middle of now. Just got everything finished and usable... now I'm about to drain it and redesign a bunch of it.


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And then there's the inevitable "but wait... what if I put that here and moved that there... I could fit another two rads here..." - that's what I'm in the middle of now. Just got everything finished and usable... now I'm about to drain it and redesign a bunch of it.


I have this feeling that will be me once they re-release the SM8 pedestals... I can see myself adding a whole lot of unnecessary rad because of those pedestals just for the sake of doing it, and maybe even adding a 3rd GTX 680 along with it to make use of all that rad.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addiction*
> 
> I have this feeling that will be me once they re-release the SM8 pedestals... I can see myself adding a whole lot of unnecessary rad because of those pedestals just for the sake of doing it, and maybe even adding a 3rd GTX 680 along with it to make use of all that rad.


haha sounds like you're living up to your name







I have the same issue, I've been debating a 2nd pedestal and a 4th GPU forever.


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> haha sounds like you're living up to your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue, I've been debating a 2nd pedestal and a 4th GPU forever.


Indeed I am. OCD people like me shouldn't get into expensive hobbies.







At least that is what my wife tells me! haha


----------



## stren

Bump for more competition nominations!


----------



## strong island 1

I'm so excited. I just placed the order for my STH10 Matte White with 2 radiator brackets and some flex bay fan mounts. I also ordered a 480 MONSTA Rad and some other stuff. I can't wait till it gets here so I can join the club. I hate my Cosmos 2 which I hope I can sell. I can't wait till I can move all these awesome components to the STH10. The only thing I felt that was missing from my build was the perfect case. I also got a bunch of *********** supply sleeved extensions. I'm going for an all white theme.


----------



## Khepira

I hereby second the nomination for cpachris and his Big Beautiful Bangin Box.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khepira*
> 
> I hereby second the nomination for cpachris and his Big Beautiful Bangin Box.


Lol you're supposed to post a pic of it, but as I did already the other day maybe we'll let this slide!

More nominations pls NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## TPE-331

Another NOM for cpachris's BBBB.


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol you're supposed to post a pic of it, but as I did already the other day maybe we'll let this slide!
> More nominations pls NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


If you can let it slide for him, you can let it slide for me then.







I also vote cpachris's "BBBB"! It's hard to compete with that amount of money, dedication AND skill.







Although Pennywise's build is right up there, I must say...


----------



## stren

Lol this isn't the voting part yet, nominations get entered into the vote which takes place between the 26th and the 31st

Maybe I made this competition too complicated....


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol this isn't the voting part yet, nominations get entered into the vote which takes place between the 26th and the 31st
> Maybe I made this competition too complicated....


This is what I get for waking up at 330am, and just NOW having my first cup of coffee at 1230pm....Apologies, should have read through it better.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addiction*
> 
> This is what I get for waking up at 330am, and just NOW having my first cup of coffee at 1230pm....Apologies, should have read through it better.


well I am kinda regretting how complicated I made it. Maybe anyone should be able to nominate anyone, not sure...


----------



## TPE-331

Sorry about that Stren, I was a little distracted while sipping on a good bottle of Cognac and listening to B.B. King records.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Really like Pennywise's and Derickwm's, but I have to nominate Chris's. His attention to detail is insane.


----------



## Pidoma

BBBB all the way!


----------



## Khepira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol you're supposed to post a pic of it, but as I did already the other day maybe we'll let this slide!
> More nominations pls NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


Haha, yes I missed that part! I just assumed the entirety of the interwebs has seen it already


----------



## Zombiechow

I'm seriously looking at the TX10-D and TH10 and absolutely regret buying the Cosmos 2 for my monster rig. I won't go into specifics here why I dislike it.

The TX10-D sounds tempting do drop an additional 24/7 folding rig in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Sorry about that Stren, I was a little distracted while sipping on a good bottle of Cognac and listening to B.B. King records.


We should be friends.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Is this a nomination?


Yes it is









Love all the others builds just as well, but man does cable stitching just make it look amazing, everything just flows at that point and looks perfect. Plus it doesn't upset my OCD as much as a bunch of loose wires, even if they are neatly aligned... lol. Really like the idea of the fire and ice build but the cables kill it for me D:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol this isn't the voting part yet, nominations get entered into the vote which takes place between the 26th and the 31st
> Maybe I made this competition too complicated....


It's the age of 'teh interwebs' - ergo anything with more than a shrug required is probably too complicated.









I like the contest - but I'd say in the future it might be fun for some of us that will probably never have the time/funds to put together a jaw-dropping build to just have a random drawing for the prize with all members getting an equal shot. That way the prize money has a chance of going to someone that could actually really use it.









Not trying to sound egotistical, but $100 doesn't really mean much of anything to me... and I couldn't even begin to consider allocating the kind of funds you guys (you, cpachris, seeker, etc.) have dumped into your builds. Just my


----------



## mandrix

So as I understand it, the voting will be after Christmas, will only be by CL owners?
Is there a listing of the nominations?

As for the $100, that might be chump change to some (not me) but the intent isn't to shower riches upon the winner. It's just a nice gesture along with the accolades for putting together a nice rig.


----------



## CiBi

I also nominate cpachris with his "The Big Budget Boomer Box". His dedication to overkill is admirable.


----------



## zosothepage

I nominate Stren's project thief TX10-D with pedestal build shaping up to the most beautiful build i have ever seen http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-2x3930k-2xr4e-gtx580-3gb-tri-sli-and-plenty-more


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Man CpaChris's BBBB build would be epic if he had watercooling to match. That red and white is awesome. I nominate him though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> He will, most of the rads and fans are painted and sleeved, not sure what's holding him up right now except for being a perfectionist


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khepira*
> 
> I hereby second the nomination for cpachris and his Big Beautiful Bangin Box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Another NOM for cpachris's BBBB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addiction*
> 
> If you can let it slide for him, you can let it slide for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also vote cpachris's "BBBB"! It's hard to compete with that amount of money, dedication AND skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Pennywise's build is right up there, I must say...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really like Pennywise's and Derickwm's, but I have to nominate Chris's. His attention to detail is insane.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> BBBB all the way!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khepira*
> 
> Haha, yes I missed that part! I just assumed the entirety of the interwebs has seen it already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I also nominate cpachris with his "The Big Budget Boomer Box". His dedication to overkill is admirable.


Thanks guys! I'm flattered. This will spur me on to having some good waterblock pictures up before voting comes around. That gives me 10 days. I promise to have a new round of full build shots up before the contest voting starts, and I appreciate all the kind words. I have all the blocks already....just waiting on a response from Bitspower on some more white fittings. Believe it or not, the first batch wasn't even close to enough compression fittings and 90 degree triple rotaries. I'm just over 6 months into this build....which is a long time...but I've been having fun and not making any compromises yet.


----------



## socketus

I nominate Mandrix - a natural, what with all the mods and changes he's incorporated into his SM8 build.


----------



## nezff

Here is my M8 which just arrived today.


----------



## socketus

I see what you did thair







nice yellow trim, that - gorgeous shots of the m8, thanks


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> As for the $100, that might be chump change to some (not me) but the intent isn't to shower riches upon the winner. It's just a nice gesture along with the accolades for putting together a nice rig.


Oh I understand that fully, and I'm not in any way begrudging the winner their prize!









I'm simply stating the fact that (in this thread in particular) there are several builds - and nearly all of those that are nominated - that have well over $1K in just the case and related CL accessories + finishes - not to mention the $3K-$10K+ in hardware filling those cases. Heck, I think I have over $3500 in mine and it looks positively underwhelming compared to the vast majority of builds I've seen in this thread.

I was simply pointing out the irony of a monetary reward which will likely be awarded to someone for whom monetary rewards are much less meaningful than to say someone in a NZXT owners thread - nothing more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Here is my M8 which just arrived today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Where's the build log? I'm in the mood for some techpr0n


----------



## Silveralien81

Quick question.
Is there an accessory available that will hide my front bay items (optical drive, dual bay res, etc) from being visible through the side window? Basically just a flat panel about 5 inches wide that attaches to the top and bottom mounting holes on my M8.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I understand that fully, and I'm not in any way begrudging the winner their prize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply stating the fact that (in this thread in particular) there are several builds - and nearly all of those that are nominated - that have well over $1K in just the case and related CL accessories + finishes - not to mention the $3K-$10K+ in hardware filling those cases. Heck, I think I have over $3500 in mine and it looks positively underwhelming compared to the vast majority of builds I've seen in this thread.
> I was simply pointing out the irony of a monetary reward which will likely be awarded to someone for whom monetary rewards are much less meaningful than to say someone in a NZXT owners thread - nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Where's the build log? I'm in the mood for some techpr0n


In my sig now.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Quick question.
> Is there an accessory available that will hide my front bay items (optical drive, dual bay res, etc) from being visible through the side window? Basically just a flat panel about 5 inches wide that attaches to the top and bottom mounting holes on my M8.


You could get some plexi of just about any color or transparent, and screw it to some holes ... and that would act as a shield.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Quick question.
> Is there an accessory available that will hide my front bay items (optical drive, dual bay res, etc) from being visible through the side window? Basically just a flat panel about 5 inches wide that attaches to the top and bottom mounting holes on my M8.


There is a large and small accessory plate. I have the m8 and am looking for something similar. A piece of sheet metal cut to size and tapped would work. I'm assiming you could then send it to caselabs to get powdered.


----------



## socketus

I think you're talking bout these pieces ?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/attachment-plate-small/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/attachment-plate-large/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Quick question.
> Is there an accessory available that will hide my front bay items (optical drive, dual bay res, etc) from being visible through the side window? Basically just a flat panel about 5 inches wide that attaches to the top and bottom mounting holes on my M8.


I'm assuming that you got the XL window for the side door? I'm asking because if you have the regular window you won't actually be able to see the drive bay items... the door panel begins almost exactly where the back of a long DVD drive would be. That being said I'm sure CL would make a 'super long' accessory panel which could be placed in the side, or use plexi as socketus suggested.


----------



## Silveralien81

Thanks for the replies guys. Socketus, I saw those plates while researching this. They don't look like they would cover top to bottom. I may have to use the large one anyway and just make it work with a mounting bar. Unfortunately I don't have any fabrication resources here in Okinawa to make a custom one Digicidal. I will email Caselabs and see what a custom panel would cost. Thanks again guys.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. Socketus, I saw those plates while researching this. They don't look like they would cover top to bottom. I may have to use the large one anyway and just make it work with a mounting bar. Unfortunately I don't have any fabrication resources here in Okinawa to make a custom one Digicidal. I will email Caselabs and see what a custom panel would cost. Thanks again guys.


Just about anywhere you go in the world there will be metal shops of some kind. You could take the dimensions somewhere and have a plate cut to size out of aluminum, I'm sure, then spray paint it or go to a body shop and let them paint it. Or go to a sign shop (or some place that works with acrylic) and have a piece of acrylic cut to size.

I know Okinawa isn't like the mainland, but surely there is something available?


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. Socketus, I saw those plates while researching this. They don't look like they would cover top to bottom. I may have to use the large one anyway and just make it work with a mounting bar. Unfortunately I don't have any fabrication resources here in Okinawa to make a custom one Digicidal. I will email Caselabs and see what a custom panel would cost. Thanks again guys.


I was out in Okinawa many times, and as a military engineer, all I can say is take a 6-pack to some machine shop guys stationed out there and you got yourself a custom plate.







We used to do stuff like that for each other out in Japan all the time (Sasebo and Okinawa). There are usually actually some REALLY talented metal/wood workers in the military, most people just don't know because they rarely see it in action. Also met some of the best welders I've ever seen in my life while out on the boats. Good luck finding someone to do it though, hope this gives you some ideas though.


----------



## Ixander

SM8 2 x pedestal


----------



## Ixander




----------



## Trafalgar

Help me

http://www.overclock.net/t/1335751/no-light-led-power-switch-th10


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Beautiful!







But you got all that case just to WC your CPU and RAM?!?! I'm guessing more parts are going to be going in some time in the future, right?


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*






All that rad space fill that guy up! cpu and mem block is all you have planned?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you got all that case just to WC your CPU and RAM?!?! I'm guessing more parts are going to be going in some time in the future, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> All that rad space fill that guy up! cpu and mem block is all you have planned?


Hello Guys, I just wanted to show how the case looks with the pedestals. I'm planning to add more rads and waterblocks for my next upgrade sometime next year, but for now this is all I got. I made this investment because I like the case and for future upgrades.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Hello Guys, I just wanted to show how the case looks with the pedestals. I'm planning to add more rads and waterblocks for my next upgrade sometime next year, but for now this is all I got. I made this investment because I like the case and for future upgrades.


Makes sense... I wish they had been around (OK they were around but not making PC cases like these) about 6 years ago... I would have just done like you and kept rolling my upgrades into one case rather than having to always buy a different one that wasn't quite what I needed. No matter what you put in there it looks great - but it does look like overkill without at least a GPU block and 480's


----------



## nezff

Im in!!

Build Log here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1338547/build-log-nezffs-caselabs-m8-gaming-rig


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> I'm seriously looking at the TX10-D and TH10 and absolutely regret buying the Cosmos 2 for my monster rig. I won't go into specifics here why I dislike it.
> The TX10-D sounds tempting do drop an additional 24/7 folding rig in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be friends.


Another Cosmos II refugee..lol. I was in the exact same spot this past summer where you are today. After wasting a month trying to mod the Cosmos II, I realized that it will never suit my needs. I popped every rivet that I could find on that case (out of frustration...lol) and will now try to build a test bench out of it..Lol
Oh, by the way, in the meantime, I picked up an STH10, and I have been fairly happy with it.


----------



## Zombiechow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> I'm seriously looking at the TX10-D and TH10 and absolutely regret buying the Cosmos 2 for my monster rig. I won't go into specifics here why I dislike it.
> The TX10-D sounds tempting do drop an additional 24/7 folding rig in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cosmos II refugee..lol. I was in the exact same spot this past summer where you are today. After wasting a month trying to mod the Cosmos II, I realized that it will never suit my needs. I popped every rivet that I could find on that case (out of frustration...lol) and will now try to build a test bench out of it..Lol
> Oh, by the way, in the meantime, I picked up an STH10, and I have been fairly happy with it.
Click to expand...

Although I'm going to stick with the Cosmos II for now, I've invested a little over 7K into this rig and I can't bring myself to spend another penny on it. I'm still looking at them, but for now, I'm gonna stick with the Cosmos. Perhaps in a few months or so.

The water cooling possibilities are endless. I'm still very interested.


----------



## iShox

Having a really hard choice deciding between the M8 or the ST10! Any recommendations?

I like the width of the M8 and being able to have the PSU on the back side.
I like the height of the ST10 and having a monsta 480 push pull in the top. What more could you ask for with watercooling! lol


----------



## stren

Sorry everyone been super busy with family and the holidays so I've been slacking. Let's extend the nominations through the 28th and the vote will start in the new year!

Nominations so far:
Bear's Fire & Ice
cpachris's BBBB
P3nnywise's Red and Black
mandrix's Merlin
braindeadmac's Deep Thought

Any more?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iShox*
> 
> Having a really hard choice deciding between the M8 or the ST10! Any recommendations?
> I like the width of the M8 and being able to have the PSU on the back side.
> I like the height of the ST10 and having a monsta 480 push pull in the top. What more could you ask for with watercooling! lol


I have the M10 but I'm going to upgrade to the STH10 in time. Reason being it's taller, slimmer, holds even more, and not as bulky as the M10. The M10 takes to much space on my desk. Plus this upgrade i did with the M10 just doesn't impress me. But if you don't want the PSU inside the case you can always get a pedestal. But the STH10 I'm going to get with all the extra stuff I'll need will run me about $900+


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I have the M10 but I'm going to upgrade to the STH10 in time. Reason being it's taller, slimmer, holds even more, and not as bulky as the M10. The M10 takes to much space on my desk. Plus this upgrade i did with the M10 just doesn't impress me. But if you don't want the PSU inside the case you can always get a pedestal. But the STH10 I'm going to get with all the extra stuff I'll need will run me about $900+


The STH10 is *very* deep though so it may not fit on your desk







I'm sure you measured though lol

also added nezff, maximus I'm waiting on a pic from

also any last nominations?


----------



## freitz

Did you ever add me?

I posted a pic a couple of pages back


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Did you ever add me?
> I posted a pic a couple of pages back


Yes # 102









Last day for nominations, current nominations:

Bear's Fire & Ice
cpachris's BBBB
P3nnywise's Red and Black
mandrix's Merlin
braindeadmac's Deep Thought


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys. Just got my case this past Monday. I was blown away putting this thing together. It was so amazingly packaged and everything about the case is amazing. I am so happy with it.





Please add me to the club when you get a chance. Thanks a lot.


----------



## socketus

I took a long read of the first 100 CaseLabs owners in this thread, so generously maintained by Stren









There are a lot of CL owners - and they all have done something with their build that is unique to their self. Some builds are in the OCN spirit - Overkill.
Some are quick builds, others are stopped by parts shortage, or even death. But all of these builds show off the unique looks of the CaseLabs hardware.

So after glomming way 2 many pictures .... here is my list of nominees from the first 100 CL owners in this thread for Best CaseLabs Club Build!

check them out - you may surprise yourself at what you've missed or overlooked . Sorry for the extra work, Stren - you have the final say about accepting this many nominations from just me









fshizl - extravaganza M8
Extreme Newbie - Newbix Cube M8
werds - King Kong MH10
Forsaken_id - Box of Doom M8
ohms - Project Raven M8
schnur - shnurok M8
RealHokum - Now from Russia TH10
AoHxBram - Frozen Acid M8
deftronix - Mechrevention M8
Rabbs - M10
robertevanshine - STH10
andom - STH10
m-sendi Bmajkova MH10
derickwm - Aldri Fornøyd STH10
Supreme888 - M8
Reglar - Pandamonium TH10
Wenis - Switch to CaseLabs STH10
jwalkermed - Pull Back SM8
ballnuts - Beginner's Luck SM8
DiGiCiDAL - The Darkness M8
TATH - TH10

*ADD*: found newer thread pix for Silveralien78
Silveralien81 - M8


----------



## cpachris

Stren....I think I remember that we are supposed to include a picture with a nomination....but in the sake of time...I'd like to stick these builds in the hat for nominations, if possible. If you need me to do something additional afterwards...I'll have some time next week.

Pongo - STH10 -- the build log is pretty brief...but the finished product is amazing. the cable management (and sewing!) are what sealed the deal for me.

theseekeroffun - his first build log for 'madness' was really the best build log I've ever gotten into. He never finished it....but man it was a good read. He got another amazing start with 'insanity'....but alas...this one also has been put on the shelf for now. So.....even though neither build was ever finished.....Rocky really set the standard for how to do a build log...IMHO.

saw that Reglar's build was nominated above. very worthy. Good build log....excellent finished product...good photography...and some pink color. I miss Po!


----------



## s3tfree

i GOT MINE a weel ago or some - And started a [buildlog] for my th10 - the ped has been orderd and on the way


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys. Just got my case this past Monday. I was blown away putting this thing together. It was so amazingly packaged and everything about the case is amazing. I am so happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to the club when you get a chance. Thanks a lot.


Thanks - adding in a sec
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I took a long read of the first 100 CaseLabs owners in this thread, so generously maintained by Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of CL owners - and they all have done something with their build that is unique to their self. Some builds are in the OCN spirit - Overkill.
> Some are quick builds, others are stopped by parts shortage, or even death. But all of these builds show off the unique looks of the CaseLabs hardware.
> So after glomming way 2 many pictures .... here is my list of nominees from the first 100 CL owners in this thread for Best CaseLabs Club Build!
> check them out - you may surprise yourself at what you've missed or overlooked . Sorry for the extra work, Stren - you have the final say about accepting this many nominations from just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fshizl - extravaganza M8
> Extreme Newbie - Newbix Cube M8
> werds - King Kong MH10
> Forsaken_id - Box of Doom M8
> ohms - Project Raven M8
> schnur - shnurok M8
> RealHokum - Now from Russia TH10
> AoHxBram - Frozen Acid M8
> deftronix - Mechrevention M8
> Rabbs - M10
> robertevanshine - STH10
> andom - STH10
> m-sendi Bmajkova MH10
> derickwm - Aldri Fornøyd STH10
> Supreme888 - M8
> Reglar - Pandamonium TH10
> Wenis - Switch to CaseLabs STH10
> jwalkermed - Pull Back SM8
> ballnuts - Beginner's Luck SM8
> DiGiCiDAL - The Darkness M8
> TATH - TH10
> *ADD*: found newer thread pix for Silveralien78
> Silveralien81 - M8


Thanks for the awesome work - can we cut it down a bit though? Maybe favorite 1 or 2 out of the list I know that's hard though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Stren....I think I remember that we are supposed to include a picture with a nomination....but in the sake of time...I'd like to stick these builds in the hat for nominations, if possible. If you need me to do something additional afterwards...I'll have some time next week.
> Pongo - STH10 -- the build log is pretty brief...but the finished product is amazing. the cable management (and sewing!) are what sealed the deal for me.
> theseekeroffun - his first build log for 'madness' was really the best build log I've ever gotten into. He never finished it....but man it was a good read. He got another amazing start with 'insanity'....but alas...this one also has been put on the shelf for now. So.....even though neither build was ever finished.....Rocky really set the standard for how to do a build log...IMHO.
> saw that Reglar's build was nominated above. very worthy. Good build log....excellent finished product...good photography...and some pink color. I miss Po!


Thanks Chris!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3tfree*
> 
> i GOT MINE a weel ago or some - And started a [buildlog] for my th10 - the ped has been orderd and on the way
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks adding in a sec!


----------



## socketus

@ stren - Not a problem

m-sendi Bmajkova MH10

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/510#post_17618315

*ADD:*

Ok, I got tired of waiting on the UPS guy, and count me in as a member of those who adore *AND OWNS* the CaseLabs build









the ST10 - in black


----------



## strong island 1

Thanks a lot for adding me.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> @ stren - Not a problem
> m-sendi Bmajkova MH10
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/510#post_17618315
> *ADD:*
> Ok, I got tired of waiting on the UPS guy, and count me in as a member of those who adore *AND OWNS* the CaseLabs build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ST10 - in black


Wait-you mean you finally bought one? Great!


----------



## socketus

I appear to be the only one who has bought an ST10. Got my DSLR cam last nite - holy schmoly [email protected]! got more gee-whizzes and motors on it than a Rube Goldberg contraption !!
Once I took it out of manual mode, that cam started whirring and rotating the lens and OMYGOD !! does it produce some pretty pitchurs. Now to figure out how to get the pix off the cam


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I appear to be the only one who has bought an ST10. Got my DSLR cam last nite - holy schmoly [email protected]! got more gee-whizzes and motors on it than a Rube Goldberg contraption !!
> Once I took it out of manual mode, that cam started whirring and rotating the lens and OMYGOD !! does it produce some pretty pitchurs. Now to figure out how to get the pix off the cam


Does it have a spot to plug in to the computer? Like a mini usb port on the side?


----------



## socketus

too funny, not one word about connecting to a pc in the manual, yet it has a mini-usb port labelled as a/v digital and there's a mini-usb to usb cable in a bag that tells you its for connecting to pc.

still reading on the different modes, can't figure out how to set the usual settings in manual mode. Just has several modes called creative zone and another set called basic zone.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> too funny, not one word about connecting to a pc in the manual, yet it has a mini-usb port labelled as a/v digital and there's a mini-usb to usb cable in a bag that tells you its for connecting to pc.
> still reading on the different modes, can't figure out how to set the usual settings in manual mode. Just has several modes called creative zone and another set called basic zone.


I assume it's a Canon. I have a t2i, I can help you out some if you need. Pm me if you want.


----------



## socketus

ok, you have a PM . tnx !


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

all the way from new zealand! woot very happy just built my sm8 only issue i had was my lain li fan controller would not fit in drivebays?
but i will make it fit with mods


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDARKSPAWN*
> 
> 
> all the way from new zealand! woot very happy just built my sm8 only issue i had was my lain li fan controller would not fit in drivebays?
> but i will make it fit with mods


What, no penguins? lol.
Welcome to OCN and Case Lab owners!
Lian Li fan controllers (among others) are known to be a pita. One day they will all figure out how to make things to fit in a 5.25" bay, maybe!


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

thanks i figured i should post/join after all your system is one of the few here that helped my decision to go for the sm8 i havnt finished build yet getting gpu blocks soon and allready have the 360 rad drivebay mount just not in the case at the moment


----------



## dipzy

Add me to the list











Link to build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1343915/the-caselabs-project


----------



## stren

Sorry guys been a hectic holiday, it was a bad idea to plan the competition for now I guess. Anyway I'm about to leave town for two days. When I get back I'll email the nominees and explain the 2nd part of the competition. I'll also add you new peeps









I'm thinking that it should be 5-7 days, and each nominee has to submit the same number of photos, then each day we vote for the best photo, and the winner with the most "won" days wins the overall?

Or is that too complicated and we just have one round of photos at the start, leave the voting open for a week and then close it?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sorry guys been a hectic holiday, it was a bad idea to plan the competition for now I guess. Anyway I'm about to leave town for two days. When I get back I'll email the nominees and explain the 2nd part of the competition. I'll also add you new peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that it should be 5-7 days, and each nominee has to submit the same number of photos, then each day we vote for the best photo, and the winner with the most "won" days wins the overall?
> Or is that too complicated and we just have one round of photos at the start, leave the voting open for a week and then close it?


Well, that will weed out the non-paying-attention nominees. I'm good either way - you pay you play. How many do you think will actually submit new fotos out of the nominated list ?
Now that I have a DSLR cam and can see its advantages, do you think that having such a cam gives an unfair advantage - not that it automatically bestows great camera shot taking ability - to an OCNer ? <- _made up term_


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, that will weed out the non-paying-attention nominees. I'm good either way - you pay you play. How many do you think will actually submit new fotos out of the nominated list ?
> Now that I have a DSLR cam and can see its advantages, do you think that having such a cam gives an unfair advantage - not that it automatically bestows great camera shot taking ability - to an OCNer ? <- _made up term_


Actually, the camera will make a difference - but only so far. Staging/framing (what you put in the shot and what you keep out of it) along with lighting (fills/spot/etc) will generally make a great picture whether it's taken with a professional grade DSLR or a $200 point and shoot. As long as the lens isn't total crap the other aspects will make for a better image. My build log is a good example - I have a really nice DSLR (Nikon D80) with decent but not fantastic glass... but I pretty much just 'documented' as I built and didn't have any lighting, tripod, drapes, etc... because I was still unpacking stuff from moving houses. So my pictures look pretty craptastic if I do say so my self.









On the other hand, when you see a Bundymania post... he could be using a disposable... and it would still look great because the lighting is perfect and he has everything on a velvet stage/drape or similar setup. Obviously he's not using a point-n-shoot because his focus indicates a much wider aperture than they would allow but still... the lighting and staging is what makes it look so professional.

To put it in audiophile terms: you can either spend $10-15K on a really incredible sound system - or you can put $3K into the system and $3K into room treatment... and the second one will sound better most of the time. Of course if you have both the killer setup AND the room treatment... it's heaven! Same applies to photography. You can definitely get a better shot with a great camera, great glass (more important), AND great lighting and staging... but if you have everything else - the camera is less important. IMHO at least.


----------



## socketus

oh, now I remember you !! audiophile standards of analogy. Tell me, have you made that trip to the room treatment phase ? I got started with a small package and realized that the house's design left me very little "room" to treat it. The other big important factor being the wifely one, I'll say this - even with a little staging, the speakers can deliver something closer to a sort of audiophile's wish of transparent sound than simply packing the gear into the corners of the room.

As for photography, much agreed - we all need studios - white sheets at the least, surrounded by lights that are preferably neutral ? in temp.
You buy a CaseLabs case and then you realize that all that comes after is either sharing on a transcendent level - or some such cruddy substitute, that may be enough to suggest the transparency that comes with building into such a case, that can be seen by others in online pix. Stren's efforts, derrickwm's efforts come to mind of photographic essays of the staggering stature that CaseLabs' cases can display. Lighting and space to capture these titans are the minimum requirements.

Ok, on with the voting !!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually, the camera will make a difference - but only so far.


^^ this.

If I were trying to improve people's pictures for the least amount of money...I would do these things...in this order....before buying a new camera:

1) teach them how to adjust white balance. free. My lights are 3,200 kelvin....and pictures look nasty....UNTIL I adjust the white balance in post processing.

2) get a cheap tripod. $50. when it's on the tripod....turn on your timer...and shoot all shots without your grubby little hands being on the camera. zero shaking this way. makes a huge difference.

3) get a lighting kit. You can spend a lot on these...or very little. Mine consisted of two stands and two lighting kits with umbrellas to diffuse the lights. It was $150.

All 3 of these things will get the beginner MUCH better pictures than a new camera. And if you have decent lighting...set the ISO as low as it will go.


----------



## socketus

*What do you use for post processing ?
and to what level do you set the white balance ?*
I can google this stuff up, but figure since your pix are so well lit, I'd be a twit for not picking your wit !

My problem is that I don't have much light but 3 ceiling lights and 1 gooseneck lamp using these 5500K fluo bulbs.
Its bright, but ... wait a min, I bought several gooseneck lamps, and I have 3 of those bulbs left ... hmmm.

They have lit up the living room, but there are still shadows. I needs to build a box, simple as that, eh ?


----------



## cpachris

I use Adobe Lightroom for all organization and simple processing. Photoshop for heavy lifting on certain pictures.

Since my bulbs are 3,200 kelvin....I set my white balance to 3,200 kelvin. You just need to match the temp of the light with your post processing white balance settings....and it will look natural.

I'm not even using a box. Just a white sheet behind the items.


----------



## socketus

Sweet ! thanks, cpachris - here's to the OU team knockin the cotton out of Texas A&M this friday


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I use Adobe Lightroom for all organization and simple processing. Photoshop for heavy lifting on certain pictures.
> Since my bulbs are 3,200 kelvin....I set my white balance to 3,200 kelvin. You just need to match the temp of the light with your post processing white balance settings....and it will look natural.
> I'm not even using a box. Just a white sheet behind the items.


So what do you set the white balance on the camera to? Neutral? Faithful? (Assuming it's the same as my t2i.)


----------



## cpachris

I think mine is on neutral....but it really doesn't matter if you are shooting 'raw'. jpegs lock in the white balance when you take the pictures...and there is only so much you can do to fix it afterwards. With raw's....you can adjust it completely afterwards. That's why all I have to do is set the correct white balance in Lightroom after I've already taken the picture...and I get accurate color.


----------



## Shrak

Can't wait to see some new photos


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, that will weed out the non-paying-attention nominees. I'm good either way - you pay you play. How many do you think will actually submit new fotos out of the nominated list ?
> Now that I have a DSLR cam and can see its advantages, do you think that having such a cam gives an unfair advantage - not that it automatically bestows great camera shot taking ability - to an OCNer ? <- _made up term_


Not sure, some may not be active or AFK, i'll give people a few days to respond, hopefully send out the messages tomorrow.

Yeah DSLR's just shift the skill curve a little to the easier side. There are things that you need them for and can't do with a point and shoot, but this competition is not really one of them









+1 for a tripod, long exposures and timer control - this is most of the battle
+1 for outside light on a cloudy day if you don't have lighting gear


----------



## stren

Ok nominations are now closed. The contestants are (along with member number):

#11 Bear907's Fire & Ice
#50 P3nnywise's Red and Black
#70 cpachris's BBBB
#73 m-sendi's Bmajkova
#76 braindeadmac's Deep Thought
#81 reglar's Pandamonimum
#84 mandrix's Merlin

I'll be PMing all of you to request your 7 photos within a week! They do not have to be new if you're lazy, but maximum schmexyness increases your chances of votes









Any more opinions on daily vote offs versus just one big vote?


----------



## ACallander

Question.. I'm going to purchase a Merlin sm8 soon. My GPU and CPU are water cooled. Would I need front intake fans to help cool components?


----------



## socketus

Front intake fans are great for helping move air over the ram, which doesn't get so hot, and over the mobo itself that isn't being cooled, like the VRMs and bridges. Mite as well ... if you can.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> oh, now I remember you !! audiophile standards of analogy. Tell me, have you made that trip to the room treatment phase ? I got started with a small package and realized that the house's design left me very little "room" to treat it. The other big important factor being the wifely one, I'll say this - even with a little staging, the speakers can deliver something closer to a sort of audiophile's wish of transparent sound than simply packing the gear into the corners of the room.


I'll keep it short since it's off topic.







I did make that trip... and now I'm under way on making it a second time since I moved houses so I'm starting over again. Thankfully, my new house has a loft that's been dedicated as my "playroom" so the downstairs areas are all high-WAF areas... the upstairs can be an aural paradise. The biggest treatment (and the largest concession since I actually HATE it for anything other than acoustics) is carpeting throughout the upstairs areas with a 1.5" pad + MLV sheeting. I'm going to have curtains made that are backed by the same MLV and I'm in process building my own corner bass traps and some framed 24X48" panels - which will be covered in some nice acoustically transparent fabric.

I'll be doing a bunch more to the room, but I'll leave that for a thread in the appropriate section on this site when I get a lot more progress done on things... still getting things unpacked and put away at the moment so I'm way too embarrassed to take pictures of the space.









EDIT: Actually, considering the issues regarding dual site posting (despite not being PC related) I'll probably just have to post it on the other forum I'm a regular on which deals with "Sound Addition" - I'm sure you can figure out which one that is. I have the same username on that one.









Now for ON TOPIC (sorry stren) - I would love to see daily polls myself but that's because I think it might encourage the participants to take even more photos... however, knowing how my schedule works and assuming that many of them have similar demands - it might be better to have a week of photo posting and then once everybody has a few posted... to have a week long poll period to assure that everyone in the club has a chance to vote.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll keep it short since it's off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make that trip... and now I'm under way on making it a second time since I moved houses so I'm starting over again. Thankfully, my new house has a loft that's been dedicated as my "playroom" so the downstairs areas are all high-WAF areas... the upstairs can be an aural paradise. The biggest treatment (and the largest concession since I actually HATE it for anything other than acoustics) is carpeting throughout the upstairs areas with a 1.5" pad + MLV sheeting. I'm going to have curtains made that are backed by the same MLV and I'm in process building my own corner bass traps and some framed 24X48" panels - which will be covered in some nice acoustically transparent fabric.
> I'll be doing a bunch more to the room, but I'll leave that for a thread in the appropriate section on this site when I get a lot more progress done on things... still getting things unpacked and put away at the moment so I'm way too embarrassed to take pictures of the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, considering the issues regarding dual site posting (despite not being PC related) I'll probably just have to post it on the other forum I'm a regular on which deals with "Sound Addition" - I'm sure you can figure out which one that is. I have the same username on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for ON TOPIC (sorry stren) - I would love to see daily polls myself but that's because I think it might encourage the participants to take even more photos... however, knowing how my schedule works and assuming that many of them have similar demands - it might be better to have a week of photo posting and then once everybody has a few posted... to have a week long poll period to assure that everyone in the club has a chance to vote.


I'm always up for some audiophilia so please don't exclude us







I've been promising myself a nice system (maybe not nice by your standards though) for 10 years ever since I gave my old one to my sister and moved transatlantic. Since then I've spent my discretionary funds on builds and a nice car lol. Well apart from the Essence One anyway which is a nice start. Hopefully next year if I ever get this build finished.

Yeah I've been thinking about the competition, I'm leaning towards one big photo set up front and one vote per ocn member, not only is it easier, but I don't think we have the traffic to make a vote per day happen. Plus even less people are on here on weekends it seems.

Time to make sure the member list it up to date...


----------



## stren

Welcome to the new members









socketus
iDarkSpawn
dipzy

Up to 110!

iDarkSpawn - there are slotted bay mounts available which should solve drive bay thingies which aren't manufactured to spec









Let me know if I screwed anything up in adding your builds to the list!


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

cheers
i had no idea there was slotted bay mounts available but i think im going to get a internal fan controller and mount it behind mobo tray will look cleaner that way just means lack access to controls
will do some sort of build log/take some more pics when i get my gpu blocks sorted


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have a case that is white exterior with black interior or vice versa?


----------



## stren

Some Australian did a mix and match for sure, although I don't think it was quite like that one sec while I see if I can find...

This wasn't the one I was thinking of but...

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/500_50#post_17587231


----------



## cpachris

Either axis24 or asg did a black outside with white inside. Can't remember which


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Either axis24 or asg did a black outside with white inside. Can't remember which


cpachris is right - it was asg

his build log here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1201666/build-log-caselabs-sth10-tri-evga-sr-x-dual-lga-2011-h20/


----------



## snef

possible to ad me to the club?

my build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1303339/build-log-snefs-little-red-monster-one-more-m8-build

some pics


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Either axis24 or asg did a black outside with white inside. Can't remember which


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> cpachris is right - it was asg
> his build log here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1201666/build-log-caselabs-sth10-tri-evga-sr-x-dual-lga-2011-h20/


Thanks guys! Now I wish I could see one with white outside black inside. I'm really torn between the two choices.


----------



## socketus

Think about it - a black interior means bright sleeving, bright tubing - blue just aint gonna cut it ! So out the door with the non-ROG boards that are shades of blue. Light it up well with white LED strings and you've got a head start. I like the white exterior, but am not convinced that a black interior is the way to go - but you know what ? you may be the first in CL build with one









Just my 2c worth - I was thinking about this the other week AFTER I had ordered my black ST10 ... and I thought = meh. I'm over it.
The cool thing is, I can order the case parts in either color if I want, and make my own scottie terrier two-tone


----------



## stren

Added snef







Welcome!

Ragsters - FWIW I wish I had gone white or black inside with my TX10 rather than the white-silver I chose lol. I would have gone white on one side's interior and black on the other lol.


----------



## Pongo

It seems that I never actually requested to be a member. I started my build back in Jan-2012. So, here is a photo of my STH10 and a link to my build log.



Please add me to the members list.

Cheers,


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pongo*
> 
> It seems that I never actually requested to be a member. I started my build back in Jan-2012. So, here is a photo of my STH10 and a link to my build log.


Oh my ! that looks really fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added snef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Ragsters - FWIW I wish I had gone white or black inside with my TX10 rather than the white-silver I chose lol. *I would have gone white on one side's interior and black on the other lol*.


Now that would be cool !! I think I may have seen something like that some time ago. Its only this past half year that I've been looking at CL builds with a focus.


----------



## stren

Added pongo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Oh my ! that looks really fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be cool !! I think I may have seen something like that some time ago. Its only this past half year that I've been looking at CL builds with a focus.


Yeah I may do it anyway with acrylic so that I can hide some other things (like an eatx board on an hptx tray lol)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Think about it - a black interior means bright sleeving, bright tubing - blue just aint gonna cut it ! So out the door with the non-ROG boards that are shades of blue. Light it up well with white LED strings and you've got a head start. I like the white exterior, but am not convinced that a black interior is the way to go - but you know what ? you may be the first in CL build with one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2c worth - I was thinking about this the other week AFTER I had ordered my black ST10 ... and I thought = meh. I'm over it.
> The cool thing is, I can order the case parts in either color if I want, and make my own scottie terrier two-tone


Well.. Look at my picture of my rig. Tell me what you think and how it would go with the white outside black inside.


----------



## socketus

take a look at derickwm's last build version - orange with black

and this post in this thread, you get a better stand back view of the plates that are orange - http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/540#post_17855977

Now that i've looked at your sig rig, I can visualize it - I'd do it like you want - white exterior and black interior. I was thinking along the lines of Mandrix' build - all white - you can easily see all the details of the components/cabling against the white. Your silverstone makes a very compelling case - should be a breeze with the CL - go for its I say


----------



## Hoodz

Hey guys this is what i have been working on in my time off from work. Sorry for the bad pic was taken on my Samsung s2 will get some decent photos up soon.
all up and running just need to do alot of cable management when i get some more spare time.


----------



## socketus

That's a gorgeous shot, with all the red fans. Tri-Sli ! The dual RX480s ! Now I'm checking out the log - started with yellow fans, 2 dual bay res, 2 fc8 controllers ! Good choice to go away from the black fans - let that case show them off. So were you able to RMA the burnt 680 due to the mobo shorting out the slot ? I never had that happen, I have RMA-phobia these days with etailers not permitting RMAs on stuff.

I bet that's a 100' ethernet cable at the rear - I've done that, still have that hanging around the house to the back bedroom, well its been rerouted to the living room.

Do get some pix up, update your log, love to see the whole build.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That's a gorgeous shot, with all the red fans. Tri-Sli ! The dual RX480s ! Now I'm checking out the log - started with yellow fans, 2 dual bay res, 2 fc8 controllers ! Good choice to go away from the black fans - let that case show them off. So were you able to RMA the burnt 680 due to the mobo shorting out the slot ? I never had that happen, I have RMA-phobia these days with etailers not permitting RMAs on stuff.
> I bet that's a 100' ethernet cable at the rear - I've done that, still have that hanging around the house to the back bedroom, well its been rerouted to the living room.
> Do get some pix up, update your log, love to see the whole build.


I actually stopped adding to my build log but i have completely changed it.

Now has
4x Xspc RX480
3x Ek Gtx680 blocks
39 fans in total on 2x Lamptron touch screens now
also 2x Vantech ssd hot swap bays for what was gonna be my raid 0 plexators but having issues with some sata ports.

I did not rma the gtx 680 just bought another one

*****i have added some decent pictures to my build log*****


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I actually stopped adding to my build log but i have completely changed it.
> Now has
> 4x Xspc RX480
> 3x Ek Gtx680 blocks
> *39 fans in total on 2x Lamptron touch screens now*
> also 2x Vantech ssd hot swap bays for what was gonna be my raid 0 plexators but having issues with some sata ports.
> I did not rma the gtx 680 just bought another one
> *****i have added some decent pictures to my build log*****


Wait WHAT?!?! So you're running push pull on ALL FOUR RX480's plus another 7 fans for general airflow!? Insane (but nice)!

EDIT: Just checked your build log... definitely like the move to red. So you're running what sub 2C deltas in that setup? That's definitely some overkill!


----------



## Hoodz

yea but the bottom rad on the other side is a bit clogged with cables atm.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> yea but the bottom rad on the other side is a bit clogged with cables atm.


LOL... I'm pretty sure you can afford the 'loss' of cooling potential... I only have 2 UT60's (360) cooling one less GPU and I usually see a maximum of 6-8C during benching... I'm pretty sure you'd be safe if both of the rads on the other side were completely shut off - let alone "a bit clogged".


----------



## 218689




----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Picture Snip*


Looks nice and clean, zoid.srg.







I like your radiator and PSU placement. I am contemplating doing the same thing with my UT60 480mm and AX1200 in my SM8, so I can get the positive pressure that I want instead of having my 480mm set up as exhaust. Have you thought about maybe trying to fit a 150mm reservoir in, or just a larger one in general? Other than that, the only thing I would change is the crossfire bridge, perfect outside of that IMO.


----------



## Dege

Well, I got my TH-10 this weekend and I'm ready to start my build and officially join the Case-labs owner's club. I would like to do a build log so do I start a new thread in this forum to do that?


----------



## socketus

A lot of us are using the Intel Build Logs section to make a build log. If you're doing a Case mod or a sponsored build log, then the most likely place for that would be Case Mods & Cases section.
Likewise, if its an AMD based build, use the AMD Build Log section. Having typed all this, yah - there's a few putting their CL build logs in this very section.

Your call


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addiction*
> 
> Looks nice and clean, zoid.srg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your radiator and PSU placement. I am contemplating doing the same thing with my UT60 480mm and AX1200 in my SM8, so I can get the positive pressure that I want instead of having my 480mm set up as exhaust. Have you thought about maybe trying to fit a 150mm reservoir in, or just a larger one in general? Other than that, the only thing I would change is the crossfire bridge, perfect outside of that IMO.


fixed the crossfire bridge


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> fixed the crossfire bridge
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like this build, something I'd do myself. How do you find the cooling power with "6.120"? Do you wish you had gone for more rads or is that enough for CPU + 2 GPU?


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> I like this build, something I'd do myself. How do you find the cooling power with "6.120"? Do you wish you had gone for more rads or is that enough for CPU + 2 GPU?


Its plenty for this build.

Its currently cooling my CPU, 1100T clocked to 4GHz @ 1.5V, and my GPU's, 2x XFX 6970 v2's clocked to maximum settings @ 1.22V I think. I can't remember what exacly max settings is, and I cant check it either, as you can tell from the last picture the loop is drained. Load temperatures however stay at around mid-high 30's. Ambient temp is 23°C.

I could fit more radiators in this case, but that would be taking away from the estetics IMO.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> Its plenty for this build.
> Its currently cooling my CPU, 1100T clocked to 4GHz @ 1.5V, and my GPU's, 2x XFX 6970 v2's clocked to maximum settings @ 1.22V I think. I can't remember what exacly max settings is, and I cant check it either, as you can tell from the last picture the loop is drained. Load temperatures however stay at around mid-high 30's. Ambient temp is 23°C.
> I could fit more radiators in this case, but that would be taking away from the estetics IMO.


Thx. Yeah, as long as it cools silently I don't see any reason why you'd need to drop temps further. The hardware is made to withstand much higher temps and it's not like the heat is transferred anywhere but the room your rig is in anyway.
So is it silent, compared to air cooling? Are those fans running on max with full load? I'm considering LC but to justify that it would have to be much more silent than AC.


----------



## Addiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> fixed the crossfire bridge
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Snip*


Looks mighty fine zoid.srg! I like the carbon fiber on the bridge.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Did you guys/gals know that you can fit a Corsair Hydro H80 inside the Merlin SM8?

Well, now I have posted my SM8 into the H80 / H80i & H100 / H100i Case Compatibility Thread. How is anyone supposed to know if a 120x1 CLC into a CaseLabs case without posts like that?


----------



## Zooty Cat

Can I join?


----------



## Zooty Cat

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347453/build-log-zootys-sth10-2013-extreme-build

Here's my build log.


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Thx. Yeah, as long as it cools silently I don't see any reason why you'd need to drop temps further. The hardware is made to withstand much higher temps and it's not like the heat is transferred anywhere but the room your rig is in anyway.
> So is it silent, compared to air cooling? Are those fans running on max with full load? I'm considering LC but to justify that it would have to be much more silent than AC.


I run the fans on full speed directly from the molex. Its not silent, but it could be. The radiators are optimized for low speed fans(8FPI if I remember correctly) and the GT AP-15 is a really silent fan when undervolted. I think it could be done without sacrificing too much performance. I'll do some testing around this once I get my PC up and running again.


----------



## mandrix

So what ever happened to the contest?


----------



## stren

Some of us are on pacific time! I just woke up, so expect the post within the hour!


----------



## stren

Ok everyone - here's the final of the CaseLab's Owners Competition. The prize is a $100 gift card from CaseLabs and of course much pride! Each OCN member gets one vote. The voting is open for 1 week and will end at noon PST January 21st. Any OCN member can vote - you do not have to be a member of the club! You vote by posting a reply (and don't quote those images) with the member's name you're voting for! Pretty simple.

Not all the nominees were eligible or got back to me, and some did not want to participate. So here are the finalists in order of joining date of the club:

*#50 P3nnywise's Red and Black - Build Log*















*#70 cpachris's BBBB- Build Log*















*#76 braindeadmac's Deep Thought - Build Log*















*#84 mandrix's Merlin - Build Log*















So let's get voting!!


----------



## carmas

my vote goes to *cpachris's BBBB*. Good luck to all the participants, you all deserve to win


----------



## wthenshaw

voting for cpachris's BBBB


----------



## forumaddict

Got to vote for the BBBB by cpachris.

I will say that the P3nnywise Red and Black build is beautiful. But, from a hardware perspective, the BBBB is leaps and bounds ahead of everything else here. Plus cpachris says in his build log that he is still working on lighting....which will make his even nicer when done. He has like 275,000 views or something like that. It has been an amazing build log. It has kept me entertained for months. My favorite build log of all time!


----------



## Ixander

cpachris's BBBB


----------



## meeps

cpachris's BBBB


----------



## JennG

cpachris's BBBB:thumb:


----------



## JaRi

*my vote goes to cpachris's BBBB.*


----------



## sunfish31831

All of them look amazing but my vote goes to the BBBB

Excellent work guys


----------



## Tr4il

P3nnywise definitely

They all look awesome, but man, this one's absolutely sick!


----------



## fkjac

My vote goes to cpachris's BBBB.

Red and Black super cool, but the BBBB just has so much potential! Not to mention the sweet, sweet hardware...


----------



## Whatts

I vote for cpachris's BBBB, amazing attention to detail and hardware.


----------



## apxcore

P3nnywise's Red and Black for sure


----------



## Midgethulk

First I want to say great work by all contestants!









And my vote goes to *cpachris's BBBB* but I must say I had a hard time choosing.


----------



## gow3

BBBB


----------



## Wibble360

+1 for cpachris' BBBB please!

My favourite build log ever!


----------



## zerocool135

cpachris's BBBB one of the main reasons i joined up here, good luck to all


----------



## socketus

My vote goes to the skyscraper that was built by *Mandrix* - kudos to all of the builders - some amazing stuff in there, and I know that a lot of it is shared. Its a good showcase for CL builds - deserves its own thread ! Maybe re-post the shots in the Compilation thread as a summary ?

Thanks to stren for rolling this ball


----------



## chrs_ls

vote for #50 P3nnywise's Red and Black


----------



## Vvt1978

My vote goes to cpachris's BBBB.


----------



## Valefox

My vote goes to cpachris' BBBB!


----------



## Stuuut

Voting cpachris's BBBB
So much attention to detail and dat hardware


----------



## D3nsityD3nt

Voting for cpachris' BBBB to win. Good luck!


----------



## MOH 007

#70 cpachris's BBBB


----------



## stl drifter

Voting for cpachris' BBBB


----------



## Silveralien81

P3nnywise's Red and Black


----------



## DarthBeavis

I am still in progress but please add me to the club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1229614/sponsored-darthbeavis-project-queen-of-blades


----------



## landwolf00

BBBB!!!


----------



## sandmen04

Voting for cpachris' BBBB


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Pennywise puts up some stiff competition, but In final, I have to give my vote to cpachris.


----------



## Citra

B B B B


----------



## akira749

cpachris's BBBB


----------



## maximus56

#84 Mandrix's Merlin


----------



## theunk0wn

P3nnywise's Red and Black for a very clean build.


----------



## Itzdanielp

I was going to go with cpachris's build, but upon closer inspection...

There are 2 unfinished parts in the loop...

Between the RAM and the VRM cooler, there is no hose.

Between the clear Res and the the flow meter in the lower 5.25" bay there is no tubing either.

That is probably why there are no pictures of it powered on as well...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itzdanielp*
> 
> I was going to go with cpachris's build, but upon closer inspection...
> 
> There are 2 unfinished parts in the loop...
> 
> Between the RAM and the VRM cooler, there is no hose.
> 
> Between the clear Res and the the flow meter in the lower 5.25" bay there is no tubing either.
> 
> That is probably why there are no pictures of it powered on as well...


The whole build is unfinished. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## Tisca

My vote goes to *#76 braindeadmac's Deep Thought*
Effective use of space and no overkill.


----------



## Pidoma

My vote goes to BBBB!!!


----------



## SDH500

cpachris's BBBB

Though they all look awesome


----------



## modnoob

BBBB


----------



## soth

BBBB


----------



## braindeadmac

Well they always say to vote for yourself, but to hell with that!

P3nnywise was a close second, but cpaChris' BBBB gets my vote for all the innovations and attention to detail.


----------



## TPE-331

BBBB.


----------



## muffet

*cpachris's BBBB* with P3nnywise as the closest second possible.


----------



## D3ATH D3ALER

I vote BBBB


----------



## Spotswood

BBBB


----------



## Systemlord

cpachris's BBBB has my vote!


----------



## barracks510

bbbb


----------



## m1ndb3nd3r

Bbbb


----------



## riis96

#70 cpachris's BBBB


----------



## dtien87

#70 cpachris's BBBB --->> i vote too


----------



## brollann

I have to vote for cpachris's BBBB great HW and details.
But every build is awsome


----------



## vinnybear

my vote goes to: *cpachris' BBBB*

for all the dedication and attention to details, the great pictures, and the cool ideas it's given me for my future build


----------



## HeyBear

Voting for: *cpachris's BBBB*

If only for the amount of effort it must take to move everything to the makeshift photo studio!


----------



## Vpshuffler

cpachris's BBBB


----------



## jrule2

cpachris's BBBB !


----------



## s3tfree

#70 cpachris's BBBB - the most awsome thing ever!


----------



## kanaks

Another one for cpachris's BBBB.


----------



## strong island 1

I hate to only vote for one but my vote is BBBB.


----------



## Itzdanielp

My vote is for BBBB


----------



## mrdenzo

vote for *CPACHRIS BBBB*


----------



## SuperJeffe

BBBB! Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Lrae Nekram

*CPACHRIS BBBB*

I can't go past the build that got me on this website. Thing looks amazing and there are still a handful of parts left to go in.


----------



## Nick7269

There are a lot of people that have put an amazing amount of time/ work into these builds!

I vote for BBBB also since I can only pick one.

I would like to join the Caselabs club also if you have room for one more.








Humble build log started here


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> There are a lot of people that have put an amazing amount of time/ work into these builds!
> 
> I vote for BBBB also since I can only pick one.
> 
> I would like to join the Caselabs club also if you have room for one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humble build log started here


A TX10-D is never humble









Keep up the voting people!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I am still in progress but please add me to the club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1229614/sponsored-darthbeavis-project-queen-of-blades


Hey Darth - can you post a pic of the case in the thread as well


----------



## Solonowarion

My vote goes for chris's BBBB!


----------



## Pongo

My vote goes to cpachris's BBBB.


----------



## socketus

_*and the BBBB-eat goes on !*_


----------



## stren

Seems like cpachris is in the lead. Keep those votes coming!


----------



## Shawnb99

the BBBB by cpachris is my vote, that thing is just amazing


----------



## AVictorD

The work and effort by all is brilliant..... My vote is Mandrix.


----------



## phileps

cpachris's BBBB


----------



## dhruvdas2000

voting for BBBB....but have to say all of them are awesome...gr8 work guys!


----------



## CiBi

I vote for cpachris's epic BBBB build


----------



## Falcon3

My vote goes to ...BBBB , beautiful build and a educator as well - thanks!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think it's pretty obvious which build is going to win at this point... so I'm casting my vote for *Braindeadmac*. Essentially I've followed all four from their beginnings almost - but he gets my vote based on the sheer volume of sleeving and cable routing he had to deal with. Can't really compete with the splendor of the BBBB - but I still think he deserves the vote!


----------



## Truedeal

CpaChris *BBBB* of course.


----------



## True North

The BBBB build gets my vote. That being said, I really want to take my hat off to all of the builds showcased here. The amount of time, effort and passion to pull these builds off is inspiring. I am not just handing out empty platitudes here, there is awesome work on display here.

I rarely subscribe to ANYTHING on any forum. The BBBB was a very unique build. It's one of those builds where you would say to a friend "wouldn't it be cool if" and then have a good laugh and never speak of it again. Unto itself, the level and detail that went into documenting the build was astounding.

All in all, it has been very educational to watch, I have learned quite a bit - good luck to all


----------



## netdevil

Well done to all the nominees I have no doubt everyone did a great job but if I have to choose one...

CPACHRIS BBBB


----------



## freitz

I think all of us with Caselabs cases have paid close attention to detail and took a lot of time planning and working through builds.

Like most people on here I am a case labs owner myself. I know I spent hour researching how everything would fit and more hours trying to make it fit. I can't imagine how much time has gone into some of these other builds.

One build stands out as going that extra mile and putting in that extra attention to detail and also prolonging the build as long as possible







..

BBB cpachris gets my vote as well.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> One build stands out as ...... prolonging the build as long as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> BBB cpachris gets my vote as well.


Ha! lol.


----------



## TATH

voting for CPACHRIS


----------



## DarthBeavis

sure here you go

First test of bending acrylic tubes very ghetto will redo


hardware installed

case


----------



## akira749

The Airbrush job on the case


----------



## DarthBeavis

done by www.stevenunez.com


----------



## bread

BBBB!


----------



## Berzalum

my vote goes to cpachris's BBBB
cheers to all of the participant


----------



## ACallander

Please excuse me being a complete moron.. but how do I get the protective plastic/brown paper off my window? do I just scrap it off then pull or can I unbolt it and take it off the window then rebolt it on?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Please excuse me being a complete moron.. but how do I get the protective plastic/brown paper off my window? do I just scrap it off then pull or can I unbolt it and take it off the window then rebolt it on?


Yes unbolt, remove by peeling it from a corner, and then rebolt on









Keep voting!


----------



## cky2k6

It's hard to pick, but BBBB gets the vote because of the sheer attention to detail.


----------



## Stevesack

i vote for the BBBB


----------



## stl drifter

I am picking up a used M8 this upcoming week for $200. The defects is a couple of hole drilled to mount the res and pump



pics of holes drilled



case will be cleaned before i pick it up. Is this a good deal?


----------



## stren

I would say so, the ones in the base look like they're in a removable fan cover and the panel around the motherboard tray is pretty easy to miss/cover with a new res. You can always order the replacement parts from Jim too if it bugs you


----------



## socketus

If you don't buy it first, you mean ! that's a steal, imo. Defect - funny, more like prior owner use. Modular case FTW


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

My vote goes to The BBBB

Amazing attention to detail.


----------



## P3nnywise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> sure here you go


Good to see you here DarthBeavis, looking forward to seeing your build at Feb. Pdxlan. Is it going to be finished up by then?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*


Holy hard drives Batman! You know if you would have had this build done sooner... I think the voting might have gone differently. (At least for some) That's some very nice work and a crazy well-equipped system (and by that I mean completely overkill in almost every way)!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> I am picking up a used M8 this upcoming week for $200. The defects is a couple of hole drilled to mount the res and pump
> 
> case will be cleaned before i pick it up. Is this a good deal?


If it really bothers you that much you can turn around and sell it to me for $225 and make some lunch money out of the deal.







How come all I ever find as far as cases for sale are crapfests that have either been completely demolished or are people with a 3 year old Antec that they want $10 less than retail for?!?! I need to move I think.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Good to see you here DarthBeavis, looking forward to seeing your build at Feb. Pdxlan. Is it going to be finished up by then?


no, we are going to premier it at PAX East


----------



## stren

Just a reminder - the voting ends tomorrow at noon!

If you don't know what I'm talking about click here


----------



## DarthBeavis

Insane rigs . . . just insane (though mine will be the best air-brushing of course - but then the air-brushing I had someone else do). For internals, will I have to step up my game now. arggggg.


----------



## superericla

I'll finally get an ST10 in the mail tomorrow. I plan on fitting dual power supplies, dual 420mm radiators, and a single 480mm radiator without a pedestal. I'll finally be updating my build log soon.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'll finally get an ST10 in the mail tomorrow. I plan on fitting dual power supplies, dual 420mm radiators, and a single 480mm radiator without a pedestal. I'll finally be updating my build log soon.


Whoa ! hows that gonna happen ? wow. that I gotta see. Wish one of us was good at sketchup - I'd love to see the ST10 in sketchup.


----------



## ACallander

I'd love to see the Merlin SM8 in sketchup!


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Whoa ! hows that gonna happen ? wow. that I gotta see. Wish one of us was good at sketchup - I'd love to see the ST10 in sketchup.


Just fired it up. It this the proper scale?


----------



## Reptile

cpachris BBBB for sure


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Just fired it up. It this the proper scale?


Ummm. No. Use the ruler tool to check if you are unsure. I would always recommend watching the youtube series on sketchup, helped me out a ton.


----------



## DarthBeavis




----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ummm. No. Use the ruler tool to check if you are unsure. I would always recommend watching the youtube series on sketchup, helped me out a ton.


sarcasm meaning the cases are HUGE hence I scaled it to be HUGE


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sarcasm does not transfer well over the internet.


----------



## Trogdor

I'd like to be added to the club! I've had my reversed M8 for a few months and just stumbled upon the club


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sarcasm does not transfer well over the internet.


That's because sarcasm requires exorbitant amounts of bandwidth... if you have fiber you can probably pull it off.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Whoa ! ows that gonna happen ? wow. that I gotta see. Wish one of us was good at sketchup - I'd love to see the ST10 in sketchup.


Really the only hint I have is that I will make good use of the power supply accessory mounts. For the rest, my build log will show.


----------



## stren

Nice one Trogdor - added!

Yeah I started learning sketch up to make a model of the TX10. I wouldn't say I have the time to finish that project right now lol. Finish the build and the backlog of reviews first and then think about it









I did manage to at least get an 8 and 6 pin extension done tonight:










Still a ton more to do though. I feel like I'm not even half way yet.

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## superericla

I almost forgot to vote. I vote for *BBBB*.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> sarcasm meaning the cases are HUGE hence I scaled it to be HUGE


Theme song, to a light dub ... Fill it uP ! fill it UP !! ... that's the CaseLabs case I want, the

*Attack of the 50 foot ST10* :::::!!!!!


----------



## superericla

50 foot ST10? Still not enough room.


----------



## acerfootball

Just started researching for my first build and started tracking BBBB. Insane build! It's got my vote!


----------



## RedScorch

BBBB all the way!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Theme song, to a light dub ... Fill it uP ! fill it UP !! ... that's the CaseLabs case I want, the
> 
> *Attack of the 50 foot ST10* :::::!!!!!


I can only imagine the fans in that case....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I can only imagine the fans in that case....


You could probably install around 375 - 40mm fans in the back


----------



## stren

Urgh ok voting was over at noon but I was busy dealing with a crazy landlord /sigh. It seems like cpachris won, but I'll go tally the votes to make sure. Congrats and thanks to all contestants for taking part!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's because sarcasm requires exorbitant amounts of bandwidth... if you have fiber you can probably pull it off.




That explains it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains it.


----------



## stren

Congrats to CPAChris!

This is the official announcement that he has won the competition with a staggering 88% of the vote. Go Chris! I'll put Jim in touch with you and wear those bragging rights with pride









If you have some updated photos you want to share please feel free!

Thanks to all the OCN members who nominated and voted, and thanks to all the nominees for participating









CPAChris's pics below, here's a link to the full build.















Keep up the good work everyone! <3 CaseLabs <3


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Congrats to CPAChris!
> 
> This is the official announcement that he has won the competition with a staggering 88% of the vote. Go Chris! I'll put Jim in touch with you and wear those bragging rights with pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some updated photos you want to share please feel free!
> 
> Thanks to all the OCN members who nominated and voted, and thanks to all the nominees for participating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPAChris's pics below, here's a link to the full build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone! <3 CaseLabs <3


Wow 88%, congratulations CPAChris!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


Good Lord that's horrible... well I guess you can comfort yourself in the fact that you do have better bandwidth than dial-up if only just a little.









I don't really consider this adequate for communicating sarcasm over the interwebs... but you just made me feel like I'm driving a Ferrari!

http://www.speedtest.net

And back on-topic... congrats Chris! (Although I pretty much knew you had it when the nominations were finalized).







I think you spent at least 3 times as much effort on sleeving your cables as I did building my entire system!


----------



## ACallander

Congrats too bad I hate the sooners with a passion! I bleed orange (GO OSU!) 

 <3 my verizon fios!


----------



## Jim-CL

Congrats to CPAChris and his BBBB build!







Great job and really, really nice work!!









I'd like to give a shout out to the other contenders for their impressive efforts as well. Really well done guys!







Watching your builds progress has been incredibly enjoyable for me - so don't stop!!!









Here's to the next one!


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains it.


Looks like my internet speed...


----------



## socketus

Believe it or not, there's a thread for that stuff - check out some of the business class speeds, talk about your gigabit down/up !!

http://www.overclock.net/t/134188/post-your-speedtest-results


----------



## MikhailV

Here is mine, I ordered her in August and was contemplating on selling her later-on since it is a wee too big. However I decided to keep her and migrate my dual 1366 or start anew with 2011. I love this causes although it is a wee too big for me.

Specs:
CaseLabs M10
85mm Top
XL Motherboard side window
USB 2/FireWire/Audio font jacks.


----------



## stren

Added


----------



## clipse84

http://www.speedtest.net
i just thought I shared my speed.. congrats Chris! awesome rig


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Lol. Sorry for making it so off topic here.


----------



## Dege

Well I got it built and I have to say the TH10 is the best computer case I have ever owned. In the pedestal I have two quad 140 radiators, a Koolance reservoir with two pumps. The loop runs from the res to the first quad. From there to the cpu then on to a dual 120 rad. From there it goes to the three GTX680's. It then goes through another quad 140 rad before it goes back to the res.

With the 3930k overclocked to 4.8 ghz and the three GTX680's overclocked to 1175 ghz I see temps of 33-35 degrees on the processor and between 25-30 on the graphics cards. Running Prime95 for 24 hours gave me a max temp of 61 degrees. As for the graphics cards under heavy gaming, the highest temp I've seen is 38 degrees on the hottest card.

On the power supply side I put a corsair 1200 watt psu to handle the drives (6), cards and motherboard. The pumps and fans are powered with a corsair 500 watt power supply. I'll get some pix of that side when I do the tidying up of the wires.

To say I am pleased is an understatement


----------



## hammerforged

Heres my ST10!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351221/sponsored-case-labs-st10-project-hardline/0_20


----------



## Trogdor

Anyone want to trade their vented door for my XL window door? I have a reversed M8 so my motherboard door is the regulars PSU door. PM if you're interested









Oh and Congrats to CPAChris on the win and build!


----------



## MikhailV

I'd do so if it were, XL Window for ventilated. But I might have to sell my case soon due to not being able to fit a dual cpu EATX board.


----------



## Scorpion49

I finally ordered one, after beating around the bush for a long time now. White SM8 reverse and a side PSU mount. I plan to put a 480 in the bottom and the top. SUPER excited for this thing, how long is the usual lead time? I will be picking mine up in person as I live about 30 minutes from these guys.








Quote:


> Your Order Contains...
> 
> Merlin SM8 Case (Case Color: White Matte, Orientation: Reverse, MB Door Style: XL Window - Clear ($15.00), Cable Side Door: Solid, Top Cover: Ventilated (Std), Top Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, Bottom Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Flex-Bay Covers: Solid, PCI Backplate: Fan Holes)
> SM8 1 $419.95 USD $419.95 USD
> PSU Cover - Ventilated (Color: White Matte) MAC-207 2 $9.95 USD $19.90 USD
> PSU Mounting Bar Kit - SM8 (Color: White Matte) MAC-314 1 $39.95 USD $39.95 USD
> Subtotal: $479.80 USD
> Shipping: $16.06 USD
> Coupon Code (5A21CDCEE2C7727): -$16.06 USD
> Tax: $43.18 USD
> Grand Total: $522.98 USD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I'd do so if it were, XL Window for ventilated. But I might have to sell my case soon due to not being able to fit a dual cpu EATX board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor*
> 
> Anyone want to trade their vented door for my XL window door? I have a reversed M8 so my motherboard door is the regulars PSU door. PM if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Congrats to CPAChris on the win and build!


Maybe I'm missing something, but the hinges seem to be screwed on. Can you not just swap the two doors? (I might be completely wrong here, just been looking at pictures of them for so long).


----------



## socketus

You know, I haven't tried switching my door panels, but the hinge pins are below their mount on the door - so you can't just flip the panels coz the hinge pin drops thru the hinge hole.

here, take a look at CL's site

http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-left/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-right/

btw, welcome to the CL fambly - you're gonna luv the interior space, the solidity of the build, the modularity, the take it all apart with screws/put it all back together and then you're gonna blow a gasket with planning to STUFF IT FULL !










check out the builds in Intel > Intel Build Logs and in Case Mods & Cases > Case Mod Work Logs and of course, in this forum.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You know, I haven't tried switching my door panels, but the hinge pins are below their mount on the door - so you can't just flip the panels coz the hinge pin drops thru the hinge hole.
> 
> here, take a look at CL's site
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-left/
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-right/
> 
> btw, welcome to the CL fambly - you're gonna luv the interior space, the solidity of the build, the modularity, the take it all apart with screws/put it all back together and then you're gonna blow a gasket with planning to STUFF IT FULL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the builds in Intel > Intel Build Logs and in Case Mods & Cases > Case Mod Work Logs and of course, in this forum.


Thanks, I've followed a lot of the build logs. These cases are extremely impressive, I held back in the past because I did not like the side by side setup that made it look like a cube so the build quality wasn't quite enough to sway me. When the Merlin line came out they had me hook, line, and sinker though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You know, I haven't tried switching my door panels, but the hinge pins are below their mount on the door - so you can't just flip the panels coz the hinge pin drops thru the hinge hole.
> 
> here, take a look at CL's site
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-left/
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/door-hinge-right/
> 
> btw, welcome to the CL fambly - you're gonna luv the interior space, the solidity of the build, the modularity, the take it all apart with screws/put it all back together and then you're gonna blow a gasket with planning to STUFF IT FULL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the builds in Intel > Intel Build Logs and in Case Mods & Cases > Case Mod Work Logs and of course, in this forum.


Hmmm I'm pretty sure my doors are symmetric can swapped but you do have to change the hinges over.

Added dege and hammerforged


----------



## socketus

Right! that's prolly the info I half remembered from Jim or Kevin - good to know


----------



## Trogdor

I want to get a vented door to add a fan to the door that would blow onto the VRMs of the motherboard. If my doors were just swapped, the vents on the PSU side would be in the upper 2/3 of the motherboard. Which is of no benefit to what I want to do









I can't justify spending another $45 plus shipping to get another door either. Probably just going to cut a hole in my window.


----------



## Jim-CL

The doors on the TX10, STH10, SMH10 and Merlin cases can be swapped. The others can't.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The doors on the TX10, STH10, SMH10 and Merlin cases can be swapped. The others can't.


Ah, that explains it. It looked like they could be. The website is saying I no longer have an order now


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ah, that explains it. It looked like they could be. The website is saying I no longer have an order now










What was the order#


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the order#


It was 2867. Just for planning purposes, what is the typical lead time on these bad boys? A couple weeks?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It was 2867. Just for planning purposes, what is the typical lead time on these bad boys? A couple weeks?


The order is still in the system - not sure why you aren't seeing it. It is scheduled to ship on Monday. You'll get an email with tracking information when it does.

Thanks!


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The order is still in the system - not sure why you aren't seeing it. It is scheduled to ship on Monday. You'll get an email with tracking information when it does.
> 
> Thanks!


Can't wait to join this club, just waiting for my order. Btw, my order # is 2866, does this mean it would be ready for shipping on Monday as well?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> Can't wait to join this club, just waiting for my order. Btw, my order # is 2866, does this mean it would be ready for shipping on Monday as well?


Maybe but not necessarily, it depends on what pieces each needed.

Standard processing is 4 business days from being ordered to shipping I believe


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The order is still in the system - not sure why you aren't seeing it. It is scheduled to ship on Monday. You'll get an email with tracking information when it does.
> 
> Thanks!


I sure hope not, since I put the code in to cancel shipping! I'm coming to see you guys


----------



## Jim-CL

Oops... You're right. I didn't see that notation on the board


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Oops... You're right. I didn't see that notation on the board


Hah, its not a big deal. I wasn't sure if I was supposed to put it in the notes block on the page as well. I also figured out what was up with the site, I made an account after I ordered so it automatically logged me in so it said there was none on that account. I had to click the link through the receipt email.


----------



## Whatts

Can I join the club please?
Pretty, pretty please?








Just started my Magnum M8 build log _Sylent Green_ here.



(edited, added a pic)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Can I join the club please?
> Pretty, pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started my Magnum M8 build log _Sylent Green_ here.


I checked it out and subbed


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I checked it out and subbed


Yay! My first sub


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Can I join the club please?
> Pretty, pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started my Magnum M8 build log _Sylent Green_ here.


Yes but please edit your post to show a photo of the case


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yes but please edit your post to show a photo of the case


Done







Didn't want to give too much away just yet, so threw in some lights and took a quick pic.


----------



## stren

Done


----------



## ACallander

Can I be added?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353943/wasp-enterprises-acals-caselabs-merlin-sm8-build#post_19145732


----------



## RealHokum

These pictures my STH10 are present in the "Case Labs Post-Sales" section, but i will post them here








This is my second build in the Caselabs cases (first was in the TH10). He was for a long time in a finished state, but now seems i almost finished with cosmetic modifications and decided to take a picture it.







Sorry for my bad english language


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealHokum*
> 
> These pictures my STH10 are present in the "Case Labs Post-Sales" section, but i will post them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second build in the Caselabs cases (first was in the TH10). He was for a long time in a finished state, but now seems i almost finished with cosmetic modifications and decided to take a picture it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keep the case I'll take the cat.









but oh my... what a nice build, if I could give it a rating, it would be 11/10.


----------



## socketus

Yah, the red lights saturate it all, to the point that you can't say whether the liquid is dyed or not ! very cool


----------



## Zooty Cat

Very nice!!


----------



## socketus

Hey ACallander has started up a Merlin owner's club - with my buggin about it a bit









http://www.overclock.net/t/1354199/merlin-sm5-sm8-sm8-x-st10-st10-x-case-owners-club


----------



## DarthBeavis

Just wanted to put out an FYI: My Queen of Blades STH10 build will premier at PAX East in March in the NVIDIA booth. I can't say too much but let's just say some cool stuff will be happening.







I will be working the event and speaking on a panel as well so stop by and say hello


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can I be added?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353943/wasp-enterprises-acals-caselabs-merlin-sm8-build#post_19145732


yes but please post a pic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealHokum*
> 
> These pictures my STH10 are present in the "Case Labs Post-Sales" section, but i will post them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second build in the Caselabs cases (first was in the TH10). He was for a long time in a finished state, but now seems i almost finished with cosmetic modifications and decided to take a picture it.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english language


Nice - saw that on the CL facebook page







great work! Added you again!


----------



## Xephyron

Absolutely drooling over these cases!
I'm currently planing my next build in an SM8 or M10, just wondering if anyone can answer a few questions regarding the pedestals:
-How exactly are the pedestals mounted to the top/bottoms of the case? I realize they use four screws in each corner, but do they screw from the inside of the case down into the pedestal, or from the pedestal up into the case?
-Are the holes threaded or are nuts required on the opposite side?
-What kind of screws do they use and what length? Can I use appropriate sized thumbscrews instead?

Main reason I ask is because I'm looking at the idea of a more modular based case for LANs, since 1) Big bag water cooling cases like my current LD PC-V8 simply don't fit in my tiny-ass car and 2) I'm not overly strong so literally carrying the PC in manageable, modular pieces any time I wish to move it would be a Godsend!

Can't wait to join the Caselabs club, if I can finally get the funds to send one out here to Australia









edit - also forgot I had one more question:
-I've seen someone imply that two 3x140mm radiators will fit into the M10 pedestal will also fit along with dual fans on the rear as well. is this true or will 25mm thick rear fans only fit with 3x120mm radiators?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealHokum*
> 
> These pictures my STH10 are present in the "Case Labs Post-Sales" section, but i will post them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second build in the Caselabs cases (first was in the TH10). He was for a long time in a finished state, but now seems i almost finished with cosmetic modifications and decided to take a picture it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english language


Nice rig and one wild looking cat. I had a cat that looked similar, with the "bifurcated" or different colors on either side of the face.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xephyron*
> 
> just wondering if anyone can answer a few questions regarding the pedestals:
> -How exactly are the pedestals mounted to the top/bottoms of the case? I realize they use four screws in each corner, but do they screw from the inside of the case down into the pedestal, or from the pedestal up into the case?
> -Are the holes threaded or are nuts required on the opposite side?
> -What kind of screws do they use and what length? Can I use appropriate sized thumbscrews instead?


I'll answer what I can...
- The pedestal indeed uses 4 screws in each corner. These are the same holes as used to mount the casters, so from inside the pedestal up into the case.
- The holes are threaded, so no separate nut needed.

You might also find some more info about rad placement in the Caselabs Magnum PDF manual and the Merlin PDF.

edit to clarify: I'm talking about the bottom pedestal mount, not about a flipped pedestal on top.


----------



## AVictorD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xephyron*
> 
> Absolutely drooling over these cases!
> I'm currently planing my next build in an SM8 or M10, just wondering if anyone can answer a few questions regarding the pedestals:
> -How exactly are the pedestals mounted to the top/bottoms of the case? I realize they use four screws in each corner, but do they screw from the inside of the case down into the pedestal, or from the pedestal up into the case?
> -Are the holes threaded or are nuts required on the opposite side?
> -What kind of screws do they use and what length? Can I use appropriate sized thumbscrews instead?
> 
> Main reason I ask is because I'm looking at the idea of a more modular based case for LANs, since 1) Big bag water cooling cases like my current LD PC-V8 simply don't fit in my tiny-ass car and 2) I'm not overly strong so literally carrying the PC in manageable, modular pieces any time I wish to move it would be a Godsend!
> 
> Can't wait to join the Caselabs club, if I can finally get the funds to send one out here to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - also forgot I had one more question:
> -I've seen someone imply that two 3x140mm radiators will fit into the M10 pedestal will also fit along with dual fans on the rear as well. is this true or will 25mm thick rear fans only fit with 3x120mm radiators?


Hi Xeph. Welcome!.

I would not recommend getting the M10 as the cost of shipping is the same as the case itself. This is due to the WIDTH size of the case. The SM8 and ST10 are more standard in size and should be cheaper to ship. Shipping works in both Weight and Size. At one point Caselabs did offer the smaller sized cases to be shipped in pieces to reduce the costs. Check with Jim.

Now depending on the Motherboard the SM8 is for standard ATX. The ST10 offers an XL-ATX Motherboard tray. If the ST10 was available at the time I would have gotten it. The M10 has a lot of limitations when using an XL-ATX MoBo and when it comes to placing thick RADs in it. It can be tight for space.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Xephyron

Thanks for the responses! As far as cost is concerned, I'd be quite willing to pay the extra in shipping for an m8. The extra cost of shipping will be insignificant compared to the amount I'd spend on the case and pedestals themselves.
While I understand the ST10 and SM8 are also brilliant cases, it's actually the thickness that makes it near perfect for my needs. Being able to move the weight of the radiators, pumps and (bay) reservoirs out of the case and into detachable pedestals is exactly what I'm looking for.
The m8 can also fit all of my hard disks along with dual power supplies, out of sight behind the motherboard, helping combat my slightly ocd view on cable management and what ends up being seen through the window.
Plus the m8 can still fit my RIVE, use dual powersupplies and still have access to external watercooling holes - the SM8 could only take one psu while the other space would be taken up by a psu tubing passthrough plate. (This is important as I'll be adding an external rad box to my cpu loop once summer comes back around - my room has a fairly high ambient temperature compared to the rest of the house so I'll need all the rad space I can muster)
And the one final thing that seals the deal for me are the weights of the cases themselves - the m8 is lighter than both the sm8 and the st10.

I do realize how anal it may seem, but having more of the weight distributed into removable pedestals is a high priority for me - especially given the main LAN event I attend has quite a steep incline leading down to the entrance...I nearly took a tumble when my old 800D started slipping out of my hands on more than one occasion, while I can barely see where I'm walking now due to the height of my LD PC-V8. Not something I enjoy when holding several thousands of dollars in hardware!

(apologies for the slabs of text, my galaxy s2 has decided it doesn't like the text input container thingos and as such is having a hissy fit)


----------



## stren

You don't have to have the case screwed down to the case of course. You could rest it on top and disconnect the loop and fans quickly with some QDCs and a molex for the fans. I'm not sure about the rear fans and 420 rads in the pedestal I think you'll want to ask Jim.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Yesterday was an historic day for my build. After nearly 2 years of planning .. we finally have a dual socket board installed.







This was envisoned long ago when CL first showed up with these mammoth cases.

Well, after a number of incremental upgrades, the TH10 hasn't even flinched and has always been so easy to work in. Plus I still have a _boatload of room left.

It took me all of 15 minutes to get the board swapped out, the removeable tray is so useful. I should get a second tray for use as a tech bench and further ease of transplant. I would have tested the new board on there and saved the risk of it being a brick while still setting up the loop, etc. But surprisingly, this thing was turn-key.

The next step is to get the second processor, and overhaul the loop yet again. I have to sell my old board etc, so I finally have to buy a camera, and I will probably get some pics, finally.


----------



## Xephyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You don't have to have the case screwed down to the case of course. You could rest it on top and disconnect the loop and fans quickly with some QDCs and a molex for the fans. I'm not sure about the rear fans and 420 rads in the pedestal I think you'll want to ask Jim.


That does make sense, I'm just concerned at the possibility of them sliding around/falling off/scratching paint. Wouldn't want it accidentally bumped and end up falling over
Even if i can attach one screw on each corner so it wont be moved by light bumps I'd be happy. And yes, a set of quick disconnects and molex connectors was what i had in mind, probably with all the fans attached to a fan controller in the pedestal flex bays and then requiring only one molex connector for power.


----------



## superericla

Once the PSU accessory and 480mm radiator flex bay mounts arrived, I was able to get the third radiator in my ST10. I now have two 420mm radiators, and a 480mm radiator, as well as a power supply inside the case.


----------



## akira749

I see Build Logs started in different sections of the OCN forum (Intel, Water Cooling, Case Mod, etc...)....how do you guys decide on where you post your log?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I see Build Logs started in different sections of the OCN forum (Intel, Water Cooling, Case Mod, etc...)....how do you guys decide on where you post your log?


I think most people seem to do Intel unless you're doing extensive modding in which case Case Mods. Sponsored builds have to go in case mods -> sponsored. If you're not running Intel, then you might be confused anyway









Added superericla!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think most people seem to do Intel unless you're doing extensive modding in which case Case Mods. Sponsored builds have to go in case mods -> sponsored. If you're not running Intel, then you might be confused anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added superericla!


Great thanks!

I will start my SM8 build thread tonight...you will receive a request to be add in the club soon (read tonight)


----------



## socketus

Anyone have a problem flipping the flex bay rad mount - I've mounted the Monsta 360 to the 360 rad mount, with the ports at top. I wanted to flip the assembly to see if it improved the space available at top, and to put the ports at bottom for easier drainage.

But the front panel pegs will not align with the rad mount's holes. I'm wondering if I have buggered something .. I don't want to force it. The pegs and holes nearly align, but it - the assembly - will not mount the pegs, not all of them at the same time !
I can get part of one side - top or bottom - to fit, but then the other side is also being stubborn about fitting.

I have a pm into CL's site ... hope its something simple, like it cannot be done, but the alignment of the pegs and mount's holes suggest otherwise.


----------



## stl drifter

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> I am picking up a used M8 this upcoming week for $200. The defects is a couple of hole drilled to mount the res and pump
> 
> 
> 
> pics of holes drilled
> 
> 
> 
> case will be cleaned before i pick it up. Is this a good deal?






Add Me!!! I picked this bad boy up used for $200 today!


----------



## freitz

I don't think you can flip it. You would have to take apart and re mount. Look at the holes some are threaded they wouldn't like up when you flip it I don't think because the rad mounts are not exactly the same as the fan mounts. I.E. you 360 rad is 10 slots not 9... I think thats right.


----------



## socketus

thanks for the ULTRA fast reply, Freitz. I'll go take a fresh look


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> thanks for the ULTRA fast reply, Freitz. I'll go take a fresh look


NP. I had something similar when i put my case together something wouldn't fit upside down.


----------



## socketus

It doesn't make sense. All of the pegs are aligned with their respective holes, but the left side last few pegs are a bit misaligned. Could it be the pressure of the rad attached to the mount ?
Has it twisted a bit ?

The other reason that it doesn't make sense, is that when you look at the holes along the mount's front, they are siamesed - there's 3 bays worth, so there is 4 sets of holes - and the 1st and 4th match, as do the 2nd and 3rd.

Btw, with the ports at bottom, I gain almost a full 20mm up top, tho I was able to put in a single fan w/ mount above the rad with the ports up. Its part of trying to find out how much raddage ? - I can put up top without hitting the 360 in front.

So I took a quick n dirty shot of the holes on the rad mount - you can see how they appear to be the same distance top to bottom - and are spaced the same at the very top and bottom, so I don't see what's preventing it from working, without having to simply flip the rad on the mount.

I know that some other pieces look to be reversible - first day I learned that the top is NOT reversible









Here's a better pic -


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> It doesn't make sense. All of the pegs are aligned with their respective holes, but the left side last few pegs are a bit misaligned. Could it be the pressure of the rad attached to the mount ?
> Has it twisted a bit ?
> 
> The other reason that it doesn't make sense, is that when you look at the holes along the mount's front, they are siamesed - there's 3 bays worth, so there is 4 sets of holes - and the 1st and 4th match, as do the 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> Btw, with the ports at bottom, I gain almost a full 20mm up top, tho I was able to put in a single fan w/ mount above the rad with the ports up. Its part of trying to find out how much raddage ? - I can put up top without hitting the 360 in front.
> 
> So I took a quick n dirty shot of the holes on the rad mount - you can see how they appear to be the same distance top to bottom - and are spaced the same at the very top and bottom, so I don't see what's preventing it from working, without having to simply flip the rad on the mount.
> 
> I know that some other pieces look to be reversible - first day I learned that the top is NOT reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic -


Hmmm I really don't think they are generally reversible, for example the 3 bay blank cover isn't reversible, and that could easily be made to be so if it was. I think you have to flip the rad. Not sure why they aren't made to be reversible though.

Also added stl_drifter as #125!


----------



## socketus

@ Stren - Yah, I just checked the 3 bay blank, the holes are asymmetric. I can flip the rad - its just that it looked to be the same, and of course, easier.

Thanks for all the attention, I'm curious to see Jim's reply. Things that make you go "hmmm" in the middle of the day


----------



## seg//fault

I'd like to join! Rocking an SM8 in black. I don't have a build log on OCN (or anywhere else for that matter) but I have a small album on imgur that I also use as my reddit mod account, so I guess some verification could be extrapolated from that









Otherwise I can post a pick with my username when I get home.

Album link: http://imgur.com/a/ltHtL#0G2g7


----------



## socketus

Well, it is reversible ! I took the rad off the mount, and the mount lines up fine both ways. Must have been the torque of the mounted rad, tho the mount itself had a bit of a problem lining up, as before. Must not be the flattest table, or there's some misalignment ... possibly the mount itself, maybe from the mounting of the rad itself.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you're not running Intel, then you might be confused anyway












I just figured Intel/AMD threads were for air cooled builds and watercooled for uh yeah... so that's where I stuck mine. People seem to find them no matter where you put them though... even my passive HTPC build garnered some attention in an area of this site where you can regularly hear the crickets.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> It doesn't make sense. All of the pegs are aligned with their respective holes, but the left side last few pegs are a bit misaligned. Could it be the pressure of the rad attached to the mount ?
> Has it twisted a bit ?
> 
> The other reason that it doesn't make sense, is that when you look at the holes along the mount's front, they are siamesed - there's 3 bays worth, so there is 4 sets of holes - and the 1st and 4th match, as do the 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> Btw, with the ports at bottom, I gain almost a full 20mm up top, tho I was able to put in a single fan w/ mount above the rad with the ports up. Its part of trying to find out how much raddage ? - I can put up top without hitting the 360 in front.
> 
> So I took a quick n dirty shot of the holes on the rad mount - you can see how they appear to be the same distance top to bottom - and are spaced the same at the very top and bottom, so I don't see what's preventing it from working, without having to simply flip the rad on the mount.
> 
> I know that some other pieces look to be reversible - first day I learned that the top is NOT reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic -


Some of the holes are threaded others are not that could be part of the issue?

Nevermind just saw your other post. - Edit


----------



## akira749

I'd like to join the club











Build log is started









http://www.overclock.net/g/a/865178/build-log-white-asylum-water-cooled-case-labs-sm8/


----------



## Scorpion49

I've just been to caselabs to pick up my SM8. Talked to Jim for a few minutes, very nice and helpful guy. Can't wait to get started building!


----------



## Elbryan03

New SM8 Owner here









Work in Progress Pic below:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/7220130119223042.jpg/

Build Log : Click Here


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log is started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/865178/build-log-white-asylum-water-cooled-case-labs-sm8/


Beautiful lighting and a great photo. But that's not the link to your build log, this is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1355441/build-log-white-asylum-water-cooled-case-labs-sm8/0_50

You may want to change your sig too.

Oh and added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've just been to caselabs to pick up my SM8. Talked to Jim for a few minutes, very nice and helpful guy. Can't wait to get started building!


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elbryan03*
> 
> New SM8 Owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in Progress Pic below:
> 
> Build Log : Click Here


Added


----------



## ACallander

*Update:*
(Sorry about bad quality.. iPhone photos)


----------



## stren

Awesome thanks - now my 5 month run with everyone have a thread pic is continued


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Beautiful lighting and a great photo. But that's not the link to your build log, this is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1355441/build-log-white-asylum-water-cooled-case-labs-sm8/0_50
> 
> You may want to change your sig too.


Thanks! I will do my best with my photos









Cool I will update my sig


----------



## airdeano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've just been to caselabs to pick up my SM8. Talked to Jim for a few minutes, very nice and helpful guy. Can't wait to get started building!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you little **** you got my case!! LOL
mind answering some ?s?

airdeano


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airdeano*
> 
> you little **** you got my case!! LOL
> mind answering some ?s?
> 
> airdeano


Not a problem, ask away!


----------



## Ragsters

I know that these cases are interchangeable but can I switch from reverse ATX to standard ATX if I choose to do so? Right now the way my desk is set up, having the side window on the right side of the case is ideal. Later down the road if I choose to move things around can I switch sides?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The doors on the TX10, STH10, SMH10 and Merlin cases can be swapped. The others can't.


I guess I could switch everything on the SM8!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I know that these cases are interchangeable but can I switch from reverse ATX to standard ATX if I choose to do so? Right now the way my desk is set up, having the side window on the right side of the case is ideal. Later down the road if I choose to move things around can I switch sides?


Yes on Merlin, but not on the double wide Magnum cases. Not sure about STH10/SMH10


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yes on Merlin, but not on the double wide Magnum cases. Not sure about STH10/SMH10


Thanks!


----------



## socketus

Sure. It all comes apart, you'll have to move the mobo tray panel to the left side, the front panel power/reset and wires to the left side, all of which means that you have to take the case apart completely.

At least that appears to be the "case" - I had mine tore down to the bottom panel and the mobo tray panel - the top was off, as were the exterior panels.
I say appear, because I have not done this, it is a bit laborious, but can be done. That's why when you place your order on these Merlins, you have a choice for the CL staff to assemble in Reverse or Normal atx.

Here's the bottom - you can't see the screws but there are 4 along the outer bottom lip of the panel, with 3 more along the front bottom, and 2 along the rear bottom on 2 frame legs. The same amount of screws appear along the top lip of the panel.



And here is a pulled back shot


----------



## airdeano

ronanut on YT has a SM8 project and he had to break it down to reverse it...
looks as if you'd undo the mobo intermediate support and back panel and flip it.

airdeano


----------



## socketus

pretty cool, time lapse photog - start at the 7 minute mark where he takes the case apart and reverses the mobo panel


----------



## mandrix

My SM8 came as reverse ATX, but as far as I can see flipping everything would be easy enough. These cases are so simple to assemble/disassemble it's unreal. Driver/drill with a phillips bit and you are good to go at warp speed.


----------



## MikhailV

Anyone want to see a X5650 or X5670 build in an MH10 or perhaps an E5 build? I'll probably have the funds in the next few months to do so. Also I might be giving away the M10.

While my planned build will not be watercooled, I feel that all CaseLabs builds whether air or watercooled are awesome.


----------



## seg//fault

Finally got around to taking a couple more pics







That riced out RAM makes it pretty difficult to get a good pic when you're a sub-amateur photographer


----------



## Ragsters

Another question guys. Can I add a flex bay fan mount to a flex bay radiator mount and upgrade my rad? What I mean is if I had a 120.3 flex bay radiator mount but I wanted to upgrade my rad to a 120.4 could I just add the 120mm flex bay fan mount?

Also why is it that the 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount uses 7 bays and the 120.3 uses 9 bays?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> Anyone want to see a X5650 or X5670 build in an MH10 or perhaps an E5 build? I'll probably have the funds in the next few months to do so. Also I might be giving away the M10.
> 
> While my planned build will not be watercooled, I feel that all CaseLabs builds whether air or watercooled are awesome.


by E5, do ya mean the 6-core cpu ? I had to google that up, and apart from that, I got the Synergy E5 heli build









Agreed, they certainly can be awesome - bring it on









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That riced out RAM makes it pretty difficult to get a good pic when you're a sub-amateur photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So what's your wall of rad all about ? Niner ? or less fans ? Never woulda thot of going with external rad in a CaseLabs build !!


----------



## airdeano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Another question guys. Can I add a flex bay fan mount to a flex bay radiator mount and upgrade my rad? What I mean is if I had a 120.3 flex bay radiator mount but I wanted to upgrade my rad to a 120.4 could I just add the 120mm flex bay fan mount?


i dont see why not, but like your follow-up question..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Also why is it that the 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount uses 7 bays and the 120.3 uses 9 bays?


remember the radiator has a thin tank-side and a thick tank-side its not just 240mm (6-bays wide) as
the 360 (including tanks) is just shy of a total 3-bays wide..

airdeano
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That riced out RAM makes it pretty difficult to get a good pic when you're a sub-amateur photographer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the interior is sure "tiny" since the cooling is external.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> So what's your wall of rad all about ? Niner ? or less fans ? Never woulda thot of going with external rad in a CaseLabs build !!


me either, but thats the cool part of the hobby, different strokes for different folks.

airdeano


----------



## MikhailV

@Socketus, Xeon E5-2600 CPU(s) come in both 6 and 8 core variants.

I ran dual X5650s for the past 3 years, but since my Tyan mobo has taken a dump, I've yet to decide what my upcoming workstation will feature.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> @Socketus, Xeon E5-2600 CPU(s) come in both 6 and 8 core variants.
> 
> I ran dual X5650s for the past 3 years, but since my Tyan mobo has taken a dump, I've yet to decide what my upcoming workstation will feature.


Holy Moly Bro ! you gonna call it Deep Pockets ??









seriously, from a consumer point of view, what can and do you do with a rig with that kind of power ? guess I haven't read up much in the workstation forums on these chips

I get it - you're running ... no, you wouldn't run a GSP with caselabs builds







Well, its gonna be awesome, would love to see more of the dual xeon builds in a CL case.

oh, and you're giving away a M10 ?!?!


----------



## Tisca

Now you're just trolling. mATX in a SM8 AND radiator outside of the case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That riced out RAM makes it pretty difficult to get a good pic when you're a sub-amateur photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## snowfree52

Hello guys, I've been thinking about getting the ST10 case and was wondering :

1. Whether or not I shoud take the door at the back of the motherboard ventilated or solid ? Ventilated will mean more dust, but how will the HDDs there support the heat inside the case since this part of the case cannot get fans ? Isn't it better for the motherboard too ?

2. I had in mind to take :

3x Fan Mount (120mm) - Flex-Bay
1x HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay

But I saw CL also sells hdd-cage-expansion-kit/

Did someone already bought this and tell me if a fan mount + the HDD expansion kit is the same a getting an HDD casse assy or is there any drawbacks doing it ?

Can you take apart the HDD case assy to separate the hdd case and the fan mount ?

Thanks


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Now you're just trolling. mATX in a SM8 AND radiator outside of the case


Haha I had the mobo before I decided to go BIG, and now I'm thinking I might wait and see if they actually do decide to put some new mobos out for IB-E until I start shopping. And around that time I'll have my server/folding rig that sits just below this machine watercooled, and the Mora will be cooling that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> So what's your wall of rad all about ? Niner ? or less fans ? Never woulda thot of going with external rad in a CaseLabs build !!


Yeah I have 9 120mm Helixes on that, at really just enough RPM to keep them spinning. Dead silent with decent temps even under full load








The pump (PMP-500) kinda ruins that though in comparison, that thing is freaking LOOOOUUUUD!


----------



## MikhailV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Holy Moly Bro ! you gonna call it Deep Pockets ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, from a consumer point of view, what can and do you do with a rig with that kind of power ? guess I haven't read up much in the workstation forums on these chips
> 
> I get it - you're running ... no, you wouldn't run a GSP with caselabs builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its gonna be awesome, would love to see more of the dual xeon builds in a CL case.
> 
> oh, and you're giving away a M10 ?!?!


Dual CPU workstations are a money maker for me. Mainly because I work with distributed and parallel processing and run multiple VMs simultaneously for testing, therefore I depend on multiple cores and CPUs otherwise it's pretty hard to test programs written for clusters.

Why CaseLabs is my case of choice for one it has space for 24 hard drives w/ HDD mounts and high airflow. Since I depend on I/O, I use enterprise grade components that run hot such as Xeons, RAID Cards, and 10K RPM HDDs, and frankly CaseLabs just fits the glove perfectly. After all we know that before CaseLabs entered enthusiast market they made cases for Graphic Designers/Engineers whose GPUs ran hot such as Tesla and Quadro cards.

I just might give away the M10, as I'd rather have someone use it, instead of it collecting dust in the attic.


----------



## dakkadakka

I'd like to join the club!



Build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1357048/build-log-sm5


----------



## stren

Added


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I just might give away the M10, as I'd rather have someone use it, instead of it collecting dust in the attic.


Hold a contest for it... something along the lines of entrants being judged by what they would build in it and use it for.

Just a thought!










(BTW - as I am broke and not a component tester or folder, I wouldn't enter - it would be wasted on me)


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> Hello guys, I've been thinking about getting the ST10 case and was wondering :
> 
> 1. Whether or not I shoud take the door at the back of the motherboard ventilated or solid ? Ventilated will mean more dust, but how will the HDDs there support the heat inside the case since this part of the case cannot get fans ? Isn't it better for the motherboard too ?


I honestly don't think it will make that much of a difference. It's rather closed off from the mobo side of the case so even with vents I don't think that it will get a lot of airflow.
Also I've seen a few studies with the conclusion that HDD lifetimes are a lot less heat-sensitive than most people think (within reason of course).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> 2. I had in mind to take :
> 
> 3x Fan Mount (120mm) - Flex-Bay
> 1x HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay
> 
> But I saw CL also sells hdd-cage-expansion-kit/
> 
> Did someone already bought this and tell me if a fan mount + the HDD expansion kit is the same a getting an HDD casse assy or is there any drawbacks doing it ?
> 
> Can you take apart the HDD case assy to separate the hdd case and the fan mount ?


I think fan mount + cage expansion kit = fley bay HDD assy, but I'm not 100% sure.
You can take apart the HDD assembly for sure (and the front = flex-bay fan mount).
If it's possible you want to add more HDDs later on, you could get an extra cage assy now and only use the front part / fan mount until more HDD mounts are needed.


----------



## snowfree52

Well thank you for the answer
I actually was thinking about getting the assy.
Now that i'm sure i'll do it.

As for the door it will come down to aesthetics then


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know if Caselabs is planning to make a 30mm top just for fans to fit?


----------



## socketus

I doubt it. When the SM8 came out, I looked thru the rest of their lineup, and saw that they do make a 64mm top for some models - so I pushed for that to be made for the SM8, and the reply is here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302293/caselabs-merlin-sm8-now-shipping/170#post_18177924


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I doubt it. When the SM8 came out, I looked thru the rest of their lineup, and saw that they do make a 64mm top for some models - so I pushed for that to be made for the SM8, and the reply is here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302293/caselabs-merlin-sm8-now-shipping/170#post_18177924


Thanks for that!


----------



## MeanBruce

Nice Club guys!









Only had my M8 for about 3weeks now.



















Sorbothane foundations absorb low frequency hum generated by pump vibration:





Now that's a beautiful backside:


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Nice Club guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had my M8 for about 3weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorbothane foundations absorb low frequency hum generated by pump vibration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a beautiful backside:






Internal pictures of the system? Interested.


----------



## Midgethulk

lol that was random...


----------



## socketus

Hey !! MeanBruce is back in the fold !! yay !!! great pix there - M8 - very jelly now, do fries go wid dat ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> lol that was random...


Some kinds of random are definitely more acceptable than others though.


----------



## gflgs

To early to join, my SM5 is on the way.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1357725/build-log-lucifer-caselabs-merlin-sm5


----------



## doXtor

Admit me to club








My M10 build, readiness on 80 percent
project [Leonidas Beard]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ixander

Great paint job doxtor, looks amazing!


----------



## stren

wow where did that come from


----------



## Nick7269

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Nice Club guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had my M8 for about 3weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorbothane foundations absorb low frequency hum generated by pump vibration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a beautiful backside:






At first I was wondering where you got your rubbers, then I saw your last picture.


----------



## doXtor

*Ixander* , *stren*
From cold Russia








Thanks! Soon in the log there will be new photos


----------



## cpachris

doxtor...can't wait to see more. that's one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doXtor*
> 
> Admit me to club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My M10 build, readiness on 80 percent
> project [Leonidas Beard]


Wow, amazing paintjob









Seeing how many CaseLabs builds pop up here on OCN got me wondering: what percentile of CL owners are on this forum? (and have a build log)


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doXtor*
> 
> Admit me to club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My M10 build, readiness on 80 percent
> project [Leonidas Beard]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Wow Nice paint. Where is your log for this? Seems like this just randomly showed up.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Wow Nice paint. Where is your log for this? Seems like this just randomly showed up.


It was in his sig.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1353313/project-leonidas-beard


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It was in his sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353313/project-leonidas-beard


What would I do without you


----------



## doXtor

*freitz*
Oops, I wasn't in time


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doXtor*
> 
> *freitz*
> Oops, I wasn't in time


I found it, subbed it too. Looks great you have a lot of talent. Keep it up


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone seen any pics of a white exterior with black interior case yet?


----------



## gflgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone seen any pics of a white exterior with black interior case yet?


Nope, but i was considering doing that with my case.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone seen any pics of a white exterior with black interior case yet?


I knew I saw this recently, didnt dawn on me at the time ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1315852/caselabs-st10-official-launch/220#post_19230354


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I knew I saw this recently, didnt dawn on me at the time ...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315852/caselabs-st10-official-launch/220#post_19230354


Thanks for your help again! I +rep you but I think I owe you at least a few more.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Does any body know where I can get a replacement power switch for a CaseLabs case? I want to change the color from blue to red.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Does any body know where I can get a replacement power switch for a CaseLabs case? I want to change the color from blue to red.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6100/ele-273/Red_Illuminated_Bulgin_Style_Momentary_Vandal_Switch_-_22mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Ring_Illumination.html?id=NKwEzmm4&mv_pc=161

That's what I ordered to do the same thing


----------



## Ragsters

Curious why not many people use filters for their Caselabs builds. Aren't your rigs cases getting super dusty? Also, are you guys buying the HD caster wheels or the regular? Is there a visual difference between the two?


----------



## ACallander

I want to get an intake filter for the front of my merlin sm8

would this work: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=27511

I currently have two intake 120 fans on the front.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I want to get an intake filter for the front of my merlin sm8
> 
> would this work: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=27511
> 
> I currently have two intake 120 fans on the front.


It would definitely work if you put it outside the case but wouldn't looks so great.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Also, are you guys buying the HD caster wheels or the regular? Is there a visual difference between the two?


The main difference between the regular and the HD is the weight they can withstand (75lbs versus 100lbs per caster)

But obviously they are a little bigger.

Here's a picture from the CL website


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The main difference between the regular and the HD is the weight they can withstand (75lbs versus 100lbs per caster)
> 
> But obviously they are a little bigger.
> 
> Here's a picture from the CL website
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for that! What do you guys recommend for the Sm8? Would the HD version be to big?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Thanks for that! What do you guys recommend for the Sm8? Would the HD version be to big?


I would recommend the regular casters for the SM8. I doubt you would be able to fit more than 300lbs worth of components in the case which makes the HD version unnecessary.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I would recommend the regular casters for the SM8. I doubt you would be able to fit more than 300lbs worth of components in the case which makes the HD version unnecessary.


Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Does any body know where I can get a replacement power switch for a CaseLabs case? I want to change the color from blue to red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6100/ele-273/Red_Illuminated_Bulgin_Style_Momentary_Vandal_Switch_-_22mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Ring_Illumination.html?id=NKwEzmm4&mv_pc=161
> 
> That's what I ordered to do the same thing
Click to expand...

I install my red led switch and it turns out okay but not superb...the led strength is far weaker then the one CaseLabs puts on their case. It will do the job for now but I might eventually replace it again if I can find the same one...I think they use original Lamptron ones but I'm not sure.

Here's a before/after and sorry for the blurry picture I had to plug the switchs in my current rig since my new build doesn't really light up at it's early stage







and it was kinda crampy to take pictures.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I install my red led switch and it turns out okay but not superb...the led strength is far weaker then the one CaseLabs puts on their case. It will do the job for now but I might eventually replace it again if I can find the same one...I think they use original Lamptron ones but I'm not sure.
> 
> Here's a before/after and sorry for the blurry picture I had to plug the switchs in my current rig since my new build doesn't really light up at it's early stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was kinda crampy to take pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great but I like the Lamptron brighter version better. Do you know where they sell Lamptron switches?


----------



## Whatts

I replaced the original blue one by a green Lamptron switch, and they are about the same brightness:





I got my switch here, but it's a shop in the Netherlands so probably not the easiest or cheapest place for most of you.

As for the filters, the way my build is progressing now I'll probably be running filters on my case/intake fans (not on the exhaust fans on the rads). I've got these Silverstone filters direct from CaseLabs when ordering my M8 (they sell them pretty cheap).
This is what they look like mounted:



And with the CaseLabs grill in front of them:



If mounted like this, you won't see much of the fan behind it though...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks great but I like the Lamptron brighter version better. Do you know where they sell Lamptron switches?


I totally agree with you. Unfortunatly the only place I know where I can get one is on the Mountain Mods website....that will be my last resort









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> I replaced the original blue one by a green Lamptron switch, and they are about the same brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my switch here, but it's a shop in the Netherlands so probably not the easiest or cheapest place for most of you.


That was the result I was looking for but in red


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I totally agree with you. Unfortunatly the only place I know where I can get one is on the Mountain Mods website....that will be my last resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the result I was looking for but in red


Why not Mountain Mods? They are even on sale for $12.99


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Why not Mountain Mods? They are even on sale for $12.99


Simply because I found that wierd to order those kind of parts on a Boutique case maker...it's like if I would go on the CaseLabs website just to order a Silverstone fan filter.

I'm saying that I won't do it...I just still try to find a switch somewhere else...but if I don't find it anywhere then I will order it on the MM website.


----------



## nezff

I want a yellow one!!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I want a yellow one!!


Me too!


----------



## Zooty Cat

Thanks!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Simply because I found that wierd to order those kind of parts on a Boutique case maker...it's like if I would go on the CaseLabs website just to order a Silverstone fan filter.
> 
> I'm saying that I won't do it...I just still try to find a switch somewhere else...but if I don't find it anywhere then I will order it on the MM website.


Guess you folks never heard of Xoxide ? found it as first results on google

http://www.xoxide.com/switches.html


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Curious why not many people use filters for their Caselabs builds. Aren't your rigs cases getting super dusty? Also, are you guys buying the HD caster wheels or the regular? Is there a visual difference between the two?


I want a filter for my intake fans, but because of the difficult nature of how my fans are mounted to my BGears fan adapters there is no way possible to mount these filters! The filter would have to be sold as a large piece of the filter mesh, then I would somehow have it glued or screwed onto the grills on my Case Labs STH10.

So you see the entire CL grill would become the body for the mesh, does anyone know for sure if those round aluminum pins unscrew from the grills? The do have a nut base if you look at them.


----------



## dipzy

I've got custom made filters on the way for front intake and two for top side panels for my STH10, will post picks soon as they arrive


----------



## dipzy

Might get a filter for top panel as it lets lot of dust in or may just order a solid top panel


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Guess you folks never heard of Xoxide ? found it as first results on google
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/switches.html


Don't worry I checked on Xoxide but they don't have red ones


----------



## mandrix

Missed the discussion on castors, but don't judge what size you get based purely on weight.
The larger castors work better on carpet, for example.
Also, depends how high you stack everything. With two pedestals and 41" height, I went with the heavy castors and a platform since I'm rolling mine around on padded carpet.
Makes a difference and offsets the width vs height ratio enough to make it very stable. With the wider Magnum cases maybe not much of an issue.

On the filters, I went with bulk pvc filter material for my pedestal.
Originally I had the Silverstone filters on my case intake fans, but when I mounted the flex bay radiator I removed them as they would be a royal pita to remove for cleaning. Besides, I didn't like the look of the filters showing from the front.
I have a couple of air compressors and a portable air tank, so clean up isn't a big deal anyway.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Missed the discussion on castors, but don't judge what size you get based purely on weight.
> The larger castors work better on carpet, for example.
> Also, depends how high you stack everything. With two pedestals and 41" height, I went with the heavy castors and a platform since I'm rolling mine around on padded carpet.
> Makes a difference and offsets the width vs height ratio enough to make it very stable. With the wider Magnum cases maybe not much of an issue.
> 
> On the filters, I went with bulk pvc filter material for my pedestal.
> Originally I had the Silverstone filters on my case intake fans, but when I mounted the flex bay radiator I removed them as they would be a royal pita to remove for cleaning. Besides, I didn't like the look of the filters showing from the front.
> I have a couple of air compressors and a portable air tank, so clean up isn't a big deal anyway.


Thanks for the very informative response! I'm kinda worried about the dust situation with these cases. Also for me, I will have my case on my desk but love the extra height of the castors. Would the HD version look funny on the Sm8 without the added pedestals? Also, do you know if I choose not to pay the $25 for the USB 3.0 front panel headers if I still will get the plate with the power and reset switch? I don't think I need so many USB connectors.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Also, do you know if I choose not to pay the $25 for the USB 3.0 front panel headers if I still will get the plate with the power and reset switch? I don't think I need so many USB connectors.


Yes, you get a basic plate with power and reset switches (check out the first pic on the CaseLabs SM8 page). Nothing is lost should you later want to add USB3.0 as it can be retrofitted.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Yes, you get a basic plate with power and reset switches (check out the first pic on the CaseLabs SM8 page). Nothing is lost should you later want to add USB3.0 as it can be retrofitted.


Thanks!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Missed the discussion on castors, but don't judge what size you get based purely on weight.
> The larger castors work better on carpet, for example.
> Also, depends how high you stack everything. With two pedestals and 41" height, I went with the heavy castors and a platform since I'm rolling mine around on padded carpet.
> Makes a difference and offsets the width vs height ratio enough to make it very stable. With the wider Magnum cases maybe not much of an issue.
> 
> On the filters, I went with bulk pvc filter material for my pedestal.
> Originally I had the Silverstone filters on my case intake fans, but when I mounted the flex bay radiator I removed them as they would be a royal pita to remove for cleaning. Besides, I didn't like the look of the filters showing from the front.
> I have a couple of air compressors and a portable air tank, so clean up isn't a big deal anyway.


Any pix of that pvc filter as it sits in the pedestal ? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Order Date: 11th Feb 2013
> 
> This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
> Your Order Contains:
> 
> 1 x MAGNUM M8 Case
> (Color: Black Matte, ATX Layout: Standard, MB Side Door: Standard Window (15.00), MB Door Window: Clear, PSU Side Door: Solid, PSU Door Window: None, Top Cover: 64mm Tall Ventilated (25.00), I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio (30.00), PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Standard (MAC-101), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
> 1 x PSU Support Mount - Magnum
> (Color: Black Matte, Orientation: Standard)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the very informative response! I'm kinda worried about the dust situation with these cases. Also for me, I will have my case on my desk but love the extra height of the castors. Would the HD version look funny on the Sm8 without the added pedestals? Also, do you know if I choose not to pay the $25 for the USB 3.0 front panel headers if I still will get the plate with the power and reset switch? I don't think I need so many USB connectors.


The difference (aesthetically speaking at least) is so minor you'd never be able to tell which casters you were using unless you had the other size to compare. I'm using the HD version on an M8 with no pedestal and no extended top... and it looks totally normal. No matter which case and/or additional parts you have... they are all pretty huge. I doubt they would look funny on the SM5 even... although that might be pushing the envelope somewhat. The actual difference in diameter is something like a quarter of an inch. As mandrix posted (and I heartily second) the HD casters are a HUGE benefit on carpet with thicker pad - because they not only roll better - they also provide a nominal amount of additional ground clearance. If you have intakes on the bottom - this can help to reduce the dust/lint pulled in from the carpet. If you have hard floors, then either one would be perfectly fine - but I think it wouldn't look horrible with even larger casters... as long as they were too much larger.

Naturally, your desk is like a hard floor... so either one will roll well - and you don't even _want_ that so you'll just lock the casters and leave it unless you're working on it. I've put my M8 on my desk with the HD casters and it looked just fine... I just didn't want to lose that much desktop real estate..


----------



## MASSKILLA

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269061/working-on-my-mx8-build-now


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1269061/working-on-my-mx8-build-now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know when I'm seeing Advanced LRT Bloodshed Red tubing, looks unreal with black compressions.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Any pix of that pvc filter as it sits in the pedestal ? I don't recall seeing that.


In the front it just sits behind the flexbay cover, you can't see it.
In the rear I have it taped in place, since the SM8 pedestal does not have a fan cover or any kind of removable opening in the back. It does have a series of small holes to let air in.
I was hoping the pedestal redesign would change to a fan cover and believe I suggest it, but alas it did not happen.

There ARE holes for 140mm fan mount, I might just get a 140mm fan filter and put back there "for looks". I had forgot about that......


----------



## Ragsters

Curious as to why everyone seems to order the back panel with mesh instead of holes. Isn't the holes less restrictive? I would also assume less noise when using a fan. Please comment.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Curious as to why everyone seems to order the back panel with mesh instead of holes. Isn't the holes less restrictive? I would also assume less noise when using a fan. Please comment.


I had to post a question about the hole panel, not knowing what it was when it was referred to - I wasn't even aware of it, even though I had read cpachris BBBB log - the baby fans - and viewed the CL site pictures. I just didn't think it through, and didn't want to deal with it. Look at the existing builds out there - most do not have the hole panel - they have the CaseLabs look with those ventilated panels.

So the mesh panel has no baby fan mounts, but you can still mount a fan on the 120mm rear mount. Taking a look at my own case's back panel, you can't mount baby fans on the mesh, but you could zip tie them. What's the cfm of 3 or 4 x 40mm fans ? Hmm, I don't know about noise, my head is not at the back of the case, but aren't fans usually the source of noise in a build ?

Actually, I blame Jim ! Subliminal advertising - there are no pictures of the ST10 with a hole panel








This pic is from the Tech Station page!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'm not honestly sure what gives it a "Caselabs look" to have mesh there when 90% of mid- and full-towers out there have about the same amount of mesh (if a bit less) in the same place.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Curious as to why everyone seems to order the back panel with mesh instead of holes. Isn't the holes less restrictive? I would also assume less noise when using a fan. Please comment.


I think it's because most owners don't want to bother finding good 40mm fans and finding a good way to route the wiring when mounting them; I have the back panel with mount holes in my SM8 but have left the cover plate on since my GTX670 has the blower-style cooler that pushes everything out the back anyway. Cards with a more open cooler design that don't really channel air like that might benefit more from mesh or especially from having small fans mounted there next to it, but not so much otherwise.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I'm not honestly sure what gives it a "Caselabs look" to have mesh there when 90% of mid- and full-towers out there have about the same amount of mesh (if a bit less) in the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yah, I was referring to the atypical front mesh of the ventilated covers - yah ! thats it ! Never let it be said that I or my words are not confusing


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I think it's because most owners don't want to bother finding good 40mm fans and finding a good way to route the wiring when mounting them; I have the back panel with mount holes in my SM8 but have left the cover plate on since my GTX670 has the blower-style cooler that pushes everything out the back anyway. Cards with a more open cooler design that don't really channel air like that might benefit more from mesh or especially from having small fans mounted there next to it, but not so much otherwise.


I really don't get why Caselabs made the back plates with the 40mm holes as an option. I would of liked it with the 120mm hole but with the mesh part solid or even the same mesh as the flex bays.


----------



## iSpark

Just ordered a white TH10 yesterday afternoon.








Can't wait for that big girl to get here!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really don't get why Caselabs made the back plates with the 40mm holes as an option. I would of liked it with the 120mm hole but with the mesh part solid or even the same mesh as the flex bays.


^ THIS... X1000. I spend close to a half an hour looking for where that option was on the site... as I was sure it existed. I definitely don't see any use EVER for a fan under 120mm (at least other than SFF builds using ITX boards) - and having more open locations which require additional positive pressure in dusty areas is irritating. I guess I could have hit Jim up and begged for a custom backplate but when I discovered it wasn't a standard option I just gave up.

Even having a custom plate which would cover all the fan locations on the back would be good... but I would definitely prefer it just being solid as well. I understand it's a case for everyone not just a few of us - but I figure the number of people that are running air-cooled GPUs has got to be in the single digits percentage-wise... and if you're all WC - what are 3X 40mm fans gonna get you other than extra noise?


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> ^ THIS... X1000. I spend close to a half an hour looking for where that option was on the site... as I was sure it existed. I definitely don't see any use EVER for a fan under 120mm (at least other than SFF builds using ITX boards) - and having more open locations which require additional positive pressure in dusty areas is irritating. I guess I could have hit Jim up and begged for a custom backplate but when I discovered it wasn't a standard option I just gave up.
> 
> Even having a custom plate which would cover all the fan locations on the back would be good... but I would definitely prefer it just being solid as well. I understand it's a case for everyone not just a few of us - but I figure the number of people that are running air-cooled GPUs has got to be in the single digits percentage-wise... and if you're all WC - what are 3X 40mm fans gonna get you other than extra noise?


Perhaps I don't understand, but if you order the case with the fan holes, it comes with a custom backplate that covers all the fan holes....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Perhaps I don't understand, but if you order the case with the fan holes, it comes with a custom backplate that covers all the fan holes....


This is true which is why I asked the original question of why do most people get the back plate with the mesh?


----------



## Ixander

In my opinion, it looks better with the mesh. i' m not gonaa use any 40mm fan, so it looks better with the mesh


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Perhaps I don't understand, but if you order the case with the fan holes, it comes with a custom backplate that covers all the fan holes....


I was not aware of this, nor was it documented anywhere on the CL site (at least when I looked). Based on the description and the pictures in the M8 section I presumed that it was shipped with open holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> In my opinion, it looks better with the mesh. i' m not gonaa use any 40mm fan, so it looks better with the mesh


That is why I chose the mesh as well. However, in hindsight I should have chosen the other and had the backplate I guess... although I would still definitely prefer an option without anything as the plate itself is still less aesthetically pleasing than the smooth metal would be - especially considering the screws holding it in place would either be visible on the back or visible on the inside of the case through the window. But then again I do realize I'm being anal about the whole thing too.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really don't get why Caselabs made the back plates with the 40mm holes as an option. I would of liked it with the 120mm hole but with the mesh part solid or even the same mesh as the flex bays.


Both very valid suggestions for Jim. Hopefully he'll see them.


----------



## Nick7269

I think the mesh looks better personally. I know more work goes into fabricating the mesh than the open holes. I also chose the mesh for the front of the case to break things up a bit and helps make everything blend together imo. No matter which side you are looking at, you can see mesh panels. Some may not prefer the same look, but I think it is cool.









Edit: BTW I think the SM8's are cute, short and fat lil things. Reminds me of a pug!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Perhaps I don't understand, but if you order the case with the fan holes, it comes with a custom backplate that covers all the fan holes....


I have the version with the holes for my M8.
It comes with plates for the 40mm holes indeed, not for the 120mm. As per the CaseLabs website:
Quote:


> Filler plates for the top and bottom radiator openings, 40mm fan openings on MB tray (if selected), PCI slots, and one PSU.


I chose the holes because I wanted the option of maybe someday installing baby 40mm fans (for looks more than anything else).
I do think the mesh looks good, but you won't get to see much of it, and if I'm not running a fan there, than no need for mesh.

I'll be running a fan in the 120mm opening, but should you want to blank it off maybe this 120mm Fan Hole Cover Plate will do the trick?


----------



## Ragsters

Maybe one day Jim will sell the back plate with more options like 120mm hole and the rest solid. Maybe even the 120mm hole with 2 x 92mm fan holes like the TJ07?









Edit: I bet if we had a poll as to what we wanted the PCI back plate to look like the least amount of votes would go to having any 40mm fan holes.


----------



## s3l3ct3d8794

Hey everyone!

I am a newb here. I just sold my project vehicle and I have $2000.00 to start with on my first build. I have been admiring the Case Labs cases for some time know. I am particularly eyeing the STH10 in white. I guess I am really just asking for any advice on what case to really choose. I am going to place the order with case labs tomorrow morning, and get this build started off with the right case from case labs. I have also picked out all of the rest of the components that I will place in the case. I am basically going to use the case for gaming and for personal use, with school work, I am in taking Network Systems Administration, so I will have a few virtuals running.

Here is my breakdown of components so far

Case Labs case
-Unsure

Mobo
-Asus Rampage IV Extreme

CPU
-3930k

GPU
-EVGA 680 FTW+ in SLI

Ram
-Corsair Dominator (4X8GB) 32GB

I know that this is a massive overkill for what I want to use it for, but I will not be able to build another rig or update for quite a few years, unless I get a major good job after college.

I will be water cooling the rig, but not right away I will probably be doing that after I have the rig up and running for a little bit then start on the WCing.

Thank you guys for all of your feedback.


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3l3ct3d8794*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am a newb here. I just sold my project vehicle and I have $2000.00 to start with on my first build. I have been admiring the Case Labs cases for some time know. I am particularly eyeing the STH10 in white. I guess I am really just asking for any advice on what case to really choose. I am going to place the order with case labs tomorrow morning, and get this build started off with the right case from case labs. I have also picked out all of the rest of the components that I will place in the case. I am basically going to use the case for gaming and for personal use, with school work, I am in taking Network Systems Administration, so I will have a few virtuals running.
> 
> Here is my breakdown of components so far
> 
> Case Labs case
> -Unsure
> 
> Mobo
> -Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> CPU
> -3930k
> 
> GPU
> -EVGA 680 FTW+ in SLI
> 
> Ram
> -Corsair Dominator (4X8GB) 32GB
> 
> I know that this is a massive overkill for what I want to use it for, but I will not be able to build another rig or update for quite a few years, unless I get a major good job after college.
> 
> I will be water cooling the rig, but not right away I will probably be doing that after I have the rig up and running for a little bit then start on the WCing.
> 
> Thank you guys for all of your feedback.


Welcome to the forums!
I would suggest starting you a new thread here
It looks like you have a good start. You are going to burn through that 2grand quick with that kind of overkill.


----------



## s3l3ct3d8794

I know the 2k was just to start off with. I have more for the others stuff. I am just wondering on a case from case labs that is why I posted here. I seeing what you guys think.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Just ordered a white TH10 yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for that big girl to get here!


Congrats iSpark







I have a black TH10, they are great cases.







upload some pics when she arrives.


----------



## P3nnywise

Ok guys, I'm finally finished with this mod. I have decided to name this build Triton. I brought it out for some pictures and will be posting up some after PDXLan this weekend. Here is a teaser for you guys till then.


----------



## braindeadmac

Well when I saw the builder was P3nnywise, I knew it was going to be special.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Ok guys, I'm finally finished with this mod. I have decided to name this build Triton. I brought it out for some pictures and will be posting up some after PDXLan this weekend. Here is a teaser for you guys till then.


Holy cow, sweat curves you got there! I want those feet!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3l3ct3d8794*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am a newb here. I just sold my project vehicle and I have $2000.00 to start with on my first build. I have been admiring the Case Labs cases for some time know. I am particularly eyeing the STH10 in white. I guess I am really just asking for any advice on what case to really choose. I am going to place the order with case labs tomorrow morning, and get this build started off with the right case from case labs. I have also picked out all of the rest of the components that I will place in the case. I am basically going to use the case for gaming and for personal use, with school work, I am in taking Network Systems Administration, so I will have a few virtuals running.
> 
> Here is my breakdown of components so far
> 
> Case Labs case
> -Unsure
> 
> Mobo
> -Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> CPU
> -3930k
> 
> GPU
> -EVGA 680 FTW+ in SLI
> 
> Ram
> -Corsair Dominator (4X8GB) 32GB
> 
> I know that this is a massive overkill for what I want to use it for, but I will not be able to build another rig or update for quite a few years, unless I get a major good job after college.
> 
> I will be water cooling the rig, but not right away I will probably be doing that after I have the rig up and running for a little bit then start on the WCing.
> 
> Thank you guys for all of your feedback.


To me buying a case, or any parts for that matter, is a matter of personal taste. Just pick what you like and go for it. No matter which one you get I suspect you'll be happy with it.
....or do like i did and just keep adding and adding and adding.








If I buy another CL, or I should say when I buy another CL, I'll probably go with the STH10 or a Magnum. I really like the look of the STH10, but I would like to try building in a wider Magnum case some time.
Bah, who am I kidding. If I had the money I would probably have one of each.

I don't think there is a wrong choice.


----------



## stren

Been away for a while as I was moving house but I think I'm up to date with the club now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Ok guys, I'm finally finished with this mod. I have decided to name this build Triton. I brought it out for some pictures and will be posting up some after PDXLan this weekend. Here is a teaser for you guys till then.


Nice - Build log link?


----------



## socketus

I would hazard a guess that it is this build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1330359/caselabs-sm8-blue-green-w-custom-5-bay-reservoir


----------



## stren

awesome thanks - updated!


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Ok guys, I'm finally finished with this mod. I have decided to name this build Triton. I brought it out for some pictures and will be posting up some after PDXLan this weekend. Here is a teaser for you guys till then.


Another fabulous build from P3nnywise.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> To me buying a case, or any parts for that matter, is a matter of personal taste. Just pick what you like and go for it. No matter which one you get I suspect you'll be happy with it.
> ....or do like i did and just keep adding and adding and adding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I buy another CL, or I should say when I buy another CL, I'll probably go with the STH10 or a Magnum. I really like the look of the STH10, but I would like to try building in a wider Magnum case some time.
> Bah, who am I kidding. If I had the money I would probably have one of each.
> 
> I don't think there is a wrong choice.


Happiness is being the owner of two CaseLabs Magnum series cases. I can certainly vouch for that.


----------



## M3 STI

Finally joining the club..just ordered an SM8 and ST-10X from Jim after being poisoned by my friends and from all the inspiring build logs for all of you that have created. I've had a great time reading/following and can't wait to start on both of mine.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3 STI*
> 
> Finally joining the club..just ordered an SM8 and ST-10X from Jim after being poisoned by my friends and from all the inspiring build logs for all of you that have created. I've had a great time reading/following and can't wait to start on both of mine.


Let us know what you think of both. I'm trying to decide which one of the two to get. I like them both but the sm8 looks kinda short and chubby while the st10 is too big for my needs. What I'm saying is that I like the way the st10 looks better but the sm8 is just more practical for my needs.


----------



## socketus

To my eyes, the SM8 was and is beautiful. Little did I know of Monsta rads at the time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3 STI*
> 
> Finally joining the club..just ordered an SM8 and ST-10X from Jim after being poisoned by my friends and from all the inspiring build logs for all of you that have created. I've had a great time reading/following and can't wait to start on both of mine.


Wow ! first time poster and he's bought 2 ! 2 ! CaseLabs cases - Welcome !


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let us know what you think of both. I'm trying to decide which one of the two to get. I like them both but the sm8 looks kinda short and chubby while the st10 is too big for my needs. What I'm saying is that I like the way the st10 looks better but the sm8 is just more practical for my needs.


There's no such thing as "too big" when it comes to CaseLabs








You can always add more rad.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Congrats iSpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a black TH10, they are great cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload some pics when she arrives.


Will do!

The longest weekend EVER is going to happen this weekend.
Shipment tracking notice says Tuesday of next week for delivery. lol
I may need some drugs to help keep me calm....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let us know what you think of both. I'm trying to decide which one of the two to get. I like them both but the sm8 looks kinda short and chubby while the st10 is too big for my needs. What I'm saying is that I like the way the st10 looks better but the sm8 is just more practical for my needs.


So just buy one already.
Quit waffling, you're going to beat it to death in your brain before you ever own one.
You snooze, you loose.
Get off the fence.
Break out the wallet and get off the cash, Jack.

Trying to think of more mean things to say to get you off the fence and into a CL.









Chubby? Wut? You need to take another look at my build log. Now you're just making me mad.









Everyone quit answering Ragsters questions until he commits to buy.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> The longest weekend EVER is going to happen this weekend.
> Shipment tracking notice says Tuesday of next week for delivery. lol
> I may need some drugs to help keep me calm....


Be glad it's not shipping to Belgium.
Mine took over 2 weeks before it arrived on my doorstep (or rather: before I could go to collect it at the post office).
One entire week to get through customs


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So just buy one already.
> Quit waffling, you're going to beat it to death in your brain before you ever own one.
> You snooze, you loose.
> Get off the fence.
> Break out the wallet and get off the cash, Jack.
> 
> Trying to think of more mean things to say to get you off the fence and into a CL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby? Wut? You need to take another look at my build log. Now you're just making me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone quit answering Ragsters questions until he commits to buy.


Ok..Ok.. I promise that the next time I post in this thread is to announce that I'm an owner of a Caselabs case.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I finally stopped being afraid for my wallet and ordered the loop for my SM8 which has been sitting patiently in the corner for like 2 weeks now. Good lord I spent $1200.









From performance PC's:
Quote:


> 2 x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm (14175) $239.98
> 1 x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control (MCP655) $76.95
> 2 x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Green (MON-FC-71658-6-GR) $71.98
> 8 x Monsoon Premium G 1 / 4 Plug - Green (MON-SPL-GN) $23.60
> 1 x *** NEW *** EK-Supreme LTX AMD - Nickel CSQ (EK-SUPREME-LTX-AMD-CSQ-NP)
> Fitting Size 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $52.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi (EK-D5-X-TOP-CSQ-PL) $42.95
> 2 x AC Ryan ACR-CB3954 Fan Screwz - 8 Pieces - Green (ACR-CB3954) $1.98
> 2 x EK FC670 GTX Full Coverage Water Copper Water Block for Nvidia GTX 670 - Nickel (EK-FC670GTX-NK)
> Fitting Size 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $221.98
> 1 x EK-FC Bridge DUAL 3-Slot Parallel CSQ - Plexi (EK-FC-BRIDGE-DUAL-3-PAR-PL) $24.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** Mayhems Dye - 15ml Emerald Green (MD-DYE-EG-15) $8.95
> 2 x *** NEW *** Gelid PWM 1-to-4 Splitter (CA-PWM-03) $13.98
> 9 x *** NEW *** Bit Fenix Spectre PWM LED Fan Series - 120mm - Green (BFF-BLF-P12025G-RP) $116.55
> 1 x *** NEW *** Mayhems Pastel Mint Green Concentrate - 250ml (MD-PAS-MG-CON) $21.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** Mayhems Dye - 15ml Dark Blue (MD-DYE-DB-15) $8.95
> 1 x *** SPECIAL *** BitFenix Essentials Pro Pack - ATX 24pin, EPS 8pin, 2x PCI-E 6pin Cable Set - Green (BFA-PROPACK1-GN) $29.95
> 1 x Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version (BP-WTZM250AC-CL)
> Nozzles No Nozzles $37.95
> 
> Sub-Total: $995.60


From FrozenCPU:
Quote:


> Part #
> 
> ex-pmp-79 (UN)Designs Z2 Pump Bracket - 120mm Fan Mount $19.99
> ele-754 Green Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch - 22mm - Black Housing - Ring Illumination $12.99
> ele-743 Green Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch - 16mm - Black Housing - Dot Illumination $12.99
> ex-tub-1659 Monsoon 90° Rotary Angle Adapter - 5/8" OD - Green (MON-RO-90-58-GR) 2 $9.95 $19.90
> ex-tub-1666 Monsoon 45° Rotary Angle Adapter - 5/8" OD - Green (MON-RO-45-58-GR) 2 $9.95 $19.90
> ffi-130 ModRight Premium Filter Material - Class A+ Super High Density (1 Meter x 2 Meter) $18.99
> 
> Item Total:
> $104.76


----------



## Neo Zuko

Add me to the Club. Redo on the build log coming soon, I'm still calling it The Avatar State. The SM8 is already bought, with a soon to be ordered pedestal, and I'm still buying the watercooling parts in my signature rig.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> ele-754 Green Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch - 22mm - Black Housing - Ring Illumination $12.99


Unless the Merlin series uses different switches as the Magnum series, you have the wrong power switch size. You need a 19mm switch.

I should know, I now also have a green 22mm switch I'll never use


----------



## TPE-331

Congrats Neo Zuko, nice SM8 you have there?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Congrats Neo Zuko, nice SM8 you have there?


It's a nice case for sure. The newer CaseLabs ST10 might of swayed me, it was not out when I purchased. However I like the SM8 plus a pedestal better anyway as for my build plan it offers the better combination of airpath, utility, and compactness.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Unless the Merlin series uses different switches as the Magnum series, you have the wrong power switch size. You need a 19mm switch.
> 
> I should know, I now also have a green 22mm switch I'll never use


NOOOOOO, I looked it up and saw that someone said they were 22/16. Well, I think I can still intercept it.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> NOOOOOO, I looked it up and saw that someone said they were 22/16. Well, I think I can still intercept it.


You must have found the same page as me then







Hope you caught it in time to change your order.

Yay! The 125mm top for my M8 has just shipped


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Ok..Ok.. I promise that the next time I post in this thread is to announce that I'm an owner of a Caselabs case.


Ha, no problem.
Just trying to get you off the fence.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ha, no problem.
> Just trying to get you off the fence.


I did it! I just purchased and all white exterior with all black interior Merlin SM8. Thanks for the push Mandrix!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I did it! I just purchased and all white exterior with all black interior Merlin SM8. Thanks for the push Mandrix!


Congrats to ya ! and on Valentine's day







PIX PIX AND MOAR PIX when it arrives


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I did it! I just purchased and all white exterior with all black interior Merlin SM8. Thanks for the push Mandrix!


Cool!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I did it! I just purchased and all white exterior with all black interior Merlin SM8. Thanks for the push Mandrix!


A textbook example of peer pressure








Welcome to the club!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I finally stopped being afraid for my wallet and ordered the loop for my SM8 which has been sitting patiently in the corner for like 2 weeks now. Good lord I spent $1200.


Don't ya love how fast those fittings start adding up once you get going. Not that rads, blocks, etc... aren't much more expensive - but they at least seem like they're worth it. For me it was seeing $450+ for fans and fittings that pretty much made me choke! I got over it pretty fast... but still.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Don't ya love how fast those fittings start adding up once you get going. Not that rads, blocks, etc... aren't much more expensive - but they at least seem like they're worth it. For me it was seeing $450+ for fans and fittings that pretty much made me choke! I got over it pretty fast... but still.


Hah, I went easy on the fitting! Only like $100. I don't like rotaries and angles, I prefer tubing curved nicely straight to the barb or compression. Most of my cost was blocks and radiators. All of my stuff has shipped already, and it will be in on Wednesday of next week so then on the weekend I can assemble it.


----------



## TPE-331

I decided to play hooky and take the day off today so that I could get some work done on my rig. It is a white gloss T10 with dual pedestals. I mounted four push/pull RX360s, two on the roof of the case, and two more in the lower pedestal. I mounted two Corsair AX1200i PSUs along with an RX120 in the upper pedestal, I'm going to use the RX120 to cool two Aquaero 5 XT fan controllers that I am going to install. Tomorrow should be a pretty busy day, glad the wife will be away!







I plan on mounting the Aquaeros, 6 PA2s, 3 dual bay reservoirs, nine Samsung 840 Pro SSDs, and a little bit of modding/drilling on the case for pass through fittings to connect the tubing from the radiators in the lower pedestal to the components mounted in the case. I still have a long way to go, and a whole bunch more hardware to install. This weekend will be fun.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I did it! I just purchased and all white exterior with all black interior Merlin SM8. Thanks for the push Mandrix!


Alright!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> I decided to play hooky and take the day off today so that I could get some work done on my rig. It is a white gloss T10 with dual pedestals. I mounted four push/pull RX360s, two on the roof of the case, and two more in the lower pedestal. I mounted two Corsair AX1200i PSUs along with an RX120 in the upper pedestal, I'm going to use the RX120 to cool two Aquaero 5 XT fan controllers that I am going to install. Tomorrow should be a pretty busy day, glad the wife will be away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on mounting the Aquaeros, 6 PA2s, 3 dual bay reservoirs, nine Samsung 840 Pro SSDs, and a little bit of modding/drilling on the case for pass through fittings to connect the tubing from the radiators in the lower pedestal to the components mounted in the case. I still have a long way to go, and a whole bunch more hardware to install. This weekend will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## socketus

WOW! that's not very DEEP! That sure is a lot of grilledom - there's gotta be some white gerbils in there









Here's to the LOST WEEKEND - get lost inna it and ENJOY









seriously, that is some seriously tall and not deep case. wow. Doesn't look like its specs - 15"W x 25.06"H x 20.06"D - well, not without the added caseage









That is a really bad ass looking white powder coated T10 - you've been BIZZY ! or are you swapping parts from another build ?

White psus, white fans, white grilles, white cabling ... and how did you come up with that cross fan mount on the 2nd pedestal ?

Man, you've been around some ...

BUILD LOG!! BUILD LOG !!

*ADD:* ahhh... checked your sig rig, EXISTING BUILD ! cool







Now I see the source of whiteness, lol.
Man, you MUST be a Samsung stockholder by now !


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun day!


Should be fun fun fun! Only drawback is I don't know when I will be able to touch the build again following this weekend.







It's been a long time between days off!







Today was the first time I've called in sick in a loooooong time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WOW! that's not very DEEP! That sure is a lot of grilledom - there's gotta be some white gerbils in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the LOST WEEKEND - get lost inna it and ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, that is some seriously tall and not deep case. wow. Doesn't look like its specs - 15"W x 25.06"H x 20.06"D - well, not without the added caseage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really bad ass looking white powder coated T10 - you've been BIZZY ! or are you swapping parts from another build ?
> 
> White psus, white fans, white grilles, white cabling ... and how did you come up with that cross fan mount on the 2nd pedestal ?
> 
> Man, you've been around some ...
> 
> BUILD LOG!! BUILD LOG !!
> 
> *ADD:* ahhh... checked your sig rig, EXISTING BUILD ! cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see the source of whiteness, lol.
> Man, you MUST be a Samsung stockholder by now !


T10 is not very deep, but it is very tall. It is designed for thick radiators in push/pull and added clearance above motherboards. I think I've had her nearly 2 years now? If you think you're seeing a lot of white now, wait until you see all my other hardware that has been painted and powdercoated white, GPU block tops, CPU block top, mobo block top, as well as a ton of white Bitspower fittings, white tubing, and a whole bunch of other white stuff lol.







I really love this case, she is fun to work with.







Can't wait to do some benching with the sammy 840 pro's. The plan is one 512GB for boot drive and the other eight 256GB drives for other stuff.







2.5TB of pure SSD sweetness!


----------



## ad556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Should be fun fun fun! Only drawback is I don't know when I will be able to touch the build again following this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time between days off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the first time I've called in sick in a loooooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T10 is not very deep, but it is very tall. It is designed for thick radiators in push/pull and added clearance above motherboards. I think I've had her nearly 2 years now? If you think you're seeing a lot of white now, wait until you see all my other hardware that has been painted and powdercoated white, GPU block tops, CPU block top, mobo block top, as well as a ton of white Bitspower fittings, white tubing, and a whole bunch of other white stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this case, she is fun to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to do some benching with the sammy 840 pro's. The plan is one 512GB for boot drive and the other eight 256GB drives for other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5TB of pure SSD sweetness!


How much did all the SSDs cost !


----------



## TPE-331

Speaking of white powder coat, Here are shots of the Aquaero 5's and the PA2's that are about to be mounted. The faceplates and all of mounting brackets were powdercoated by CaseLabs, what fabulous custom work they do.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad556*
> 
> How much did all the SSDs cost !


Not as much as they should have.







I bought most of them during Black Friday sales and Newegg Shell Shocker deals.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Frack me that's a lot of SSDs!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Unless the Merlin series uses different switches as the Magnum series, you have the wrong power switch size. You need a 19mm switch.
> 
> I should know, I now also have a green 22mm switch I'll never use


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> NOOOOOO, I looked it up and saw that someone said they were 22/16. Well, I think I can still intercept it.


I'm pretty sure that for the Merlin series the 22mm switch is what is needed. Can someone confirm? I also want someone to verify that these are in deed Lamptron switches?


----------



## mandrix

I'd like to know the size of the switches as well on the SM8. I thought the power switch was 22mm.

@socketus:
CL has those offset fan mounts, could be what he's using?


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that for the Merlin series the 22mm switch is what is needed. Can someone confirm? I also want someone to verify that these are in deed Lamptron switches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'd like to know the size of the switches as well on the SM8. I thought the power switch was 22mm.


For Magnum I'm 100% sure it's 19mm as I've swapped out mine, check out this page in my build log for info an pics. I had read somewhere it was 22mm so that was what I had ordered first, and it didn't fit.

I've been looking at some pictures of the Merlin series and the front I/O panel looks the same, with the same size switches as Magnum. Though confusingly the replacement I/O panel on the CL website only lists Magnum cases as compatible. Maybe that page isn't up to date with the Merlin info?

I'm not sure if the OE CL switches are Lamptrons, but as you can see from my pics there is little to no difference in design and brightness between OE and replacement Lamptron.


----------



## TPE-331

Good mornin Socketus. Sorry I missed your question about the 120mm radiator mounted in the upper pedestal, it is the MAC-149 120.1 radiator mount found HERE at the CaseLabs store.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> For Magnum I'm 100% sure it's 19mm as I've swapped out mine, check out this page in my build log for info an pics. I had read somewhere it was 22mm so that was what I had ordered first, and it didn't fit.
> 
> I've been looking at some pictures of the Merlin series and the front I/O panel looks the same, with the same size switches as Magnum. Though confusingly the replacement I/O panel on the CL website only lists Magnum cases as compatible. Maybe that page isn't up to date with the Merlin info?
> 
> I'm not sure if the OE CL switches are Lamptrons, but as you can see from my pics there is little to no difference in design and brightness between OE and replacement Lamptron.


Here's pictures I just took of my OE SM8 Power Switch...

 

So it's 19mm at the thread and 22mm at the button face


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> So it's 19mm at the thread and 22mm at the button face


As the size indicates the size of the hole, it's the same for Magnum as for Merlin.
Thanks for measuring


----------



## PCModderMike

So much sinful temptation in here, I need to stop hanging around...









But are there any SM5 owners in here that wanna share some pics on their rigs?¿


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> For Magnum I'm 100% sure it's 19mm as I've swapped out mine, check out this page in my build log for info an pics. I had read somewhere it was 22mm so that was what I had ordered first, and it didn't fit.
> 
> I've been looking at some pictures of the Merlin series and the front I/O panel looks the same, with the same size switches as Magnum. Though confusingly the replacement I/O panel on the CL website only lists Magnum cases as compatible. Maybe that page isn't up to date with the Merlin info?
> 
> I'm not sure if the OE CL switches are Lamptrons, but as you can see from my pics there is little to no difference in design and brightness between OE and replacement Lamptron.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Here's pictures I just took of my OE SM8 Power Switch...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's 19mm at the thread and 22mm at the button face


Thanks, guys.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> I decided to play hooky and take the day off today so that I could get some work done on my rig. It is a white gloss T10 with dual pedestals.


Wow... your rig is awesome sauce!









It's a shame that CL had issues with the gloss white and discontinued it. That is what I wanted, but I had to go with the matte white on my TH10.
I may paint it. I need my shinny...lol


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Good mornin Socketus. Sorry I missed your question about the 120mm radiator mounted in the upper pedestal, it is the MAC-149 120.1 radiator mount found HERE at the CaseLabs store.


My bad - I meant this foto - the 3 holes in that horizontal plate - how'd you do dat ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So much sinful temptation in here, I need to stop hanging around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see you stuff that 690 into your FT03


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm waiting to see you stuff that 690 into your FT03


It's actually already in there. Fits better than my 680 Lightning did haha.











A lot of people don't realize, but the 680 Lightning is a massive card.


----------



## socketus

OMG ! you've done it again - transformed the pc build into something else - that first pic is - uh-huh, i'm gonna say it - ethereal. The blue lighting, the card's text floating ... that 2nd pic, with the blue slivers above and below the sink - wow ! All 3 fans have leds ? Sure looks it.









I recall seeing your Lightning card, and yah, with that big blue button, it does look to be massive. Just checked, both cards are at 11" - now I want one !


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> OMG ! you've done it again - transformed the pc build into something else - that first pic is - uh-huh, i'm gonna say it - ethereal. The blue lighting, the card's text floating ... that 2nd pic, with the blue slivers above and below the sink - wow ! All 3 fans have leds ? Sure looks it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall seeing your Lightning card, and yah, with that big blue button, it does look to be massive. Just checked, both cards are at 11" - now I want one !


Haha thanks, it's been a fun case to work with.

Sorry to all the folks in here for posting non CaseLabs related stuff. I do have a reason for hanging around though, I wanna go back under water....and I think CaseLabs might be the best way to do it.


----------



## socketus

That's cool - I'd love to see you do a CL build. Would give me some ideas








I used to look at the double wide builds with awe, and think that I'd never do that. Well, the Merlin line certainly makes it easier to try. Tho I gotta admit that the double wides are starting to look more build-able.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That's cool - I'd love to see you do a CL build. Would give me some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to look at the double wide builds with awe, and think that I'd never do that. Well, the Merlin line certainly makes it easier to try. Tho I gotta admit that the double wides are starting to look more build-able.


Good grief, man, are you going to at least finish the ST10 before you move on to a big honkin' Magnum?
If the ST10 doesn't have enough room for you, get a pedestal!









@Mike, hurry up and get a CL so we can keep socketus on track. lol.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> My bad - I meant this foto - the 3 holes in that horizontal plate - how'd you do dat ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So much sinful temptation in here, I need to stop hanging around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see you stuff that 690 into your FT03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are three cable management holes that I drilled through the pedestal floor. I'll have various cables routed up from the lower pedestal up into the upper pedestal and into the case itself. good thing is I didn't have to drill any holes directly into case, I used the optional bottom device mount accessories to create my extra cable management holes. Here are a few pics of the holes I drilled up for the motherboard and the PSU bay sides of the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Wow... your rig is awesome sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that CL had issues with the gloss white and discontinued it. That is what I wanted, but I had to go with the matte white on my TH10.
> I may paint it. I need my shinny...lol


I love the white gloss. Very easy to maintain and keep clean, and it gives off a really purdy shine. I'm just happy that CL has decided to continue to sell white gloss accessories.


----------



## iSpark

What was the reason for the discontinuing of the white gloss?

I won't know if I'll paint it until it get's here, will have to see what the matte white looks like.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> What was the reason for the discontinuing of the white gloss?
> 
> I won't know if I'll paint it until it get's here, will have to see what the matte white looks like.


Here's from their site - http://www.caselabs-store.com/gloss-white-to-be-discontinued/
Quote:


> The gloss white is going to be discontinued Feb 17th and be replaced with a white matte (similar texture to the black we use). Ongoing production issues with the white gloss have forced us to make the change in anticipation of Merlin. If you have a gloss white case, don't worry about parts and accessories; they will be available for at least a year (probably longer) so your investment is protected.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> What was the reason for the discontinuing of the white gloss?
> 
> I won't know if I'll paint it until it get's here, will have to see what the matte white looks like.


All that was mentioned by CL is that there were production issues with white gloss. Based on all the build logs and reviews of various CL cases involving the new white matte color, I think you would be pretty happy with it.









Edit: PCModderMike beat me to it.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Good grief, man, are you going to at least finish the ST10 before you move on to a big honkin' Magnum?
> If the ST10 doesn't have enough room for you, get a pedestal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mike, hurry up and get a CL so we can keep socketus on track. lol.


LoL ! I'm testing that new 4gb 680 on BF3 ! wanna see what it can do, tho I guess I need a higher res or a higer refresh monitor - or 2 or 3 - to really do it right.


----------



## iSpark

Yeah, I saw that announcement before.
Still want my glossy...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that announcement before.
> Still want my glossy...


It is very nice. If glossy was available, that would be my choice for sure.


----------



## mandrix

I like the white matte. It's a little more difficult (for me) to get good pics of as it seems to reflect yellow light a lot. But sitting (standing?) here next to me I like it.
But I have a white gloss Switch 810 sitting to my right, so at least I have some contrast.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think there are definitely advantages to each, but the biggest reason I'm all for the matte finishes (at least in a rig you're actually using, not a 'trailer queen' that's just for shows) is FINGERPRINTS! True with white it's a little less of an issue than it is with a glossy black - but especially if you have it on casters, are constantly changing/upgrading hardware, etc... it's a huge timesaver not to have to clean the whole case in order for it to look nice.

I have a set of speakers (OK I have about 6 pairs but that's for another thread) that are a piano black rubbed finish - and even though I have special microfiber gloves to use for moving them... they seem to pull fingerprints right out of thin air and display them proudly!







I'm sure this finish is much easier for CL to consistently make from run to run (so later parts will match exactly) - but even if it's not, I think the end result is actually preferable for a machine that is powerful FIRST and beautiful SECOND.


----------



## stren

In case you hadn't seen the CaseLabs mini ITX "S3" prototype:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Teaser S3 shot for tonight - more to come tomorrow (next to an SM5 frame for comparison):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Here are a few more more pics
> 
> Front with new 6 bay 120.2 radiator/fan mount:
> 
> 
> Rear 3/4 view with 120/140mm fan mount:
> 
> 
> Side cover (with window):
> 
> 
> Re moveable MB Plate:
> 
> 
> Interior Shot. 240/280 integrated mount on top is offset from the GPU, so very thick fan/rad setups can be used:
> 
> 
> The S3 will handle even the biggest GPU's. HDD/SSD bay shown below:
> 
> 
> Weight: Approx 9 lbs (4Kg)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We'll have more build pictures in about a week, but an ITX broad is about the same size as the tray, so looking at where the tray is mounted should give you a pretty good idea of where it would sit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the nice things about the new rad/fan mount is that HDD kits can be added to it:


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> In case you hadn't seen the CaseLabs mini ITX "S3" prototype:


So is this an all aluminum design? Is there a price yet? I'm actually very excited about the design. Love it! Great job Jim!


----------



## stren

Jim had mentioned possibly two versions. I believe there will be an full AL version for ~300 and a steel version starting at ~200

But I'm not confident. Jim said pricing will start at 199, so I assume that means the steel version.

Edit seems like 200 for the Aluminum version:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 200 for the steel version or the aluminum?
> 
> I assume it can't be the aluminum version. That would be crazy good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Then - let's just call it crazy good! lol!


----------



## P3nnywise

Hey guys, PDXLan this weekend was a blast. I won first place in the mod contest with my caselabs sm8 case and will be featured on the front page of CPU Magazine. If you haven't seen the youtube video yet of the Harlem Shake we did here, Check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90YhkMNoEg8. I will have more pictures up after I get a chance to develop them this week.


----------



## stren

Grats again P3nnywise!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Hey guys, PDXLan this weekend was a blast. I won first place in the mod contest with my caselabs sm8 case and will be featured on the front page of CPU Magazine.


So same result as a year ago with a different build? Congrats!


----------



## Quasimojo

Sorry if this has been covered, but I tried searching to no avail.

Is the only difference between the Flex-Bay drive cages and the standard (MAC-102 and MAC-101) the fact that the Flex-Bay has a grille on the front? Do they accommodate fans of different thinkness or something?

I guess I should simply ask, is there a reason (other than aesthetics) that a person would choose one over the other?


----------



## stren

102 is a flex bay version, 101 is a PSU side version for magnum (not merlin) cases. 101 will not fit in a flexbay.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 102 is a flex bay version, 101 is a PSU side version for magnum (not merlin) cases. 101 will not fit in a flexbay.


When spec'ing a case, you have the option of selecting one or the other. Are they just asking you which side of the case you want the drive cage on (indicated by the style you choose)?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Hey guys, PDXLan this weekend was a blast. I won first place in the mod contest with my caselabs sm8 case and will be featured on the front page of CPU Magazine. If you haven't seen the youtube video yet of the Harlem Shake we did here, Check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90YhkMNoEg8. I will have more pictures up after I get a chance to develop them this week.


Gratz!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> When spec'ing a case, you have the option of selecting one or the other. Are they just asking you which side of the case you want the drive cage on (indicated by the style you choose)?


Yes







On a magnum most people choose to have them on the PSU side because it's tidier and nothing else can be mounted in that area.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Hey guys, PDXLan this weekend was a blast. I won first place in the mod contest with my caselabs sm8 case and will be featured on the front page of CPU Magazine. If you haven't seen the youtube video yet of the Harlem Shake we did here, Check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90YhkMNoEg8. I will have more pictures up after I get a chance to develop them this week.


Lol!!! What they heck did I just watch?? (like five times in a row)









Awesome.


----------



## Chirpy

I supposed i should post in here due to my owning of a CaseLabs TH10, hopefully the link works. Bought this for a future build and because it was a 21st gift to my self.
So far I've named it Anomaly.

When it arrived


When I moved case.


Yes i know its very empty, but it wont be when I'm done with it.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Fill your CaseLabs up, enjoy it, give it to your kid in a couple of years when you upgrade. Watch them grow up with it...

Average Dad - Daddy made this PC with love sweetheart!!

5 year old Daughter - I hate it!!

At 10 - CaseLabs is so retro cool. You actually have to use screws to keep it together!! Dad!! get off my Facebook 7!!

At 15 - Why would I want to use that outdated hunk of junk for HS? My contact lens phone has telepathic music!!

At 20 - The CaseLabs ST-1000 becomes sentient at 0457 hours on Aug 11, sees humanity as a threat, and launches all nuclear weapons.

At 30 - Thank the gods that fracking war is over.








So say we all!!







So say we all!!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> pretty cool, time lapse photog - start at the 7 minute mark where he takes the case apart and reverses the mobo panel


One of the nicest builds I've seen.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's actually already in there. Fits better than my 680 Lightning did haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people don't realize, but the 680 Lightning is a massive card.






NICE!.

I see a caselabs ITX case in your future! lol.


----------



## Chirpy

I Plan to fill it,
3 x 480 Radiators Probably push/pull
2x D5 Pumps
3x GPU's (leaning towards nVidia)
4x HDD
4x SSD
Sound Card
So many things, so much space. You really can dream with this case.
Unfortunately all this has to wait for 2 years as its built around Intels Skylake architecture based CPUs


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chirpy*
> 
> I Plan to fill it,
> 3 x 480 Radiators Probably push/pull
> 2x D5 Pumps
> 3x GPU's (leaning towards nVidia)
> 4x HDD
> 4x SSD
> Sound Card
> So many things, so much space. You really can dream with this case.
> Unfortunately all this has to wait for 2 years as its built around Intels Skylake architecture based CPUs


Thinking about a build 2 years from now crazy talk! lol I barely keep my stuff long enough to even think 2 months ahead technology moves to fast.


----------



## stren

Hey Chirpy

Add

Code:



Code:


[img] and [/img]

around your imgur links and they will appear in the thread without people having to click through









and you'll have to add the file extension. Or you can just click the "BBCode" link on imgur and paste it in instead and it will already have all of that for you.


----------



## iSpark

It's here!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> NICE!.
> 
> I see a caselabs ITX case in your future! lol.


Don't think I would go ITX...my board is mATX








But I do like the SM5 a lot.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> It's here!


Is SM8?


----------



## iSpark

Oops. Should have added. It's a TH10 and it's BIG!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Oops. Should have added. It's a TH10 and it's BIG!


Congrats!


----------



## braindeadmac

OK, add me again









Loving the STH10.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358224/build-log-total-perspective-vortex-case-labs-sth10-evga-sr-2-quad-sli/0_20


----------



## iSpark

Here she is in the garage after getting her out of the box. lol
This thing is big! I may have a problem....filling it up!


----------



## walkitoffsport

Hello guys! First post!







Add me to the list! TH10 will be delivered Thursday!


----------



## Ragsters

Is there any room under the top of a sm8 to fit a magnetic filter?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is there any room under the top of a sm8 to fit a magnetic filter?


Yes, there's no problems with that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes, there's no problems with that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is there any room under the top of a sm8 to fit a magnetic filter?


Are you talking a magnetic filter to attach to the case or the kind that is supposed to "magnetically" attract dust? Because the case is aluminum and magnets won't work on it.


----------



## stren

Added isparky and braindeadmac again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walkitoffsport*
> 
> Hello guys! First post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list! TH10 will be delivered Thursday!


Grats - I can't add you until you post a pic though so make you come back to update us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Are you talking a magnetic filter to attach to the case or the kind that is supposed to "magnetically" attract dust? Because the case is aluminum and magnets won't work on it.


The demciflex ones come with magnetic strips that stick on the case so they work with any material


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The demciflex ones come with magnetic strips that stick on the case so they work with any material


So you have to glue the magnetic strips on? Sounds awesome







I bought a roll of 5mm filter material for mine I'm just going to stick it between the top and the fan mounts since the fans will be below the radiator. I'm going for as little dust in there as possible.


----------



## stren

It's like sticky tape, not glue. It's really not a big deal. I didn't bother though. I'm using quick disconnects which when combined with the side mounts on my TX10 mean that radiators can easily be disconnected for cleaning


----------



## Chirpy

That should have fixed it.


----------



## P3nnywise

As promised, here are the final pictures.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I bought a roll of 5mm filter material for mine I'm just going to stick it between the top and the fan mounts since the fans will be below the radiator. I'm going for as little dust in there as possible.


Interesting, you wouldn't happen to have a link (or a picture when you receive it)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> As promised, here are the final pictures.


Lookin' good!







Lots of nice details, like how your sata power cable does the 90° turn between the SSDs and the HDDs, very clean.
One thing sticks out though (literally): the full lenght flex-bay mounts holding your res in place. I suppose you used these because short mounts were too short/didn't give enough support?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> As promised, here are the final pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn that is a crazy good looking Case Labs build, careful you are up there with the best of them!









More than enough to get +Rep!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Interesting, you wouldn't happen to have a link (or a picture when you receive it)?


I got this one, its 3mm not 5mm sorry. I looked at the 5mm first and didn't like the material.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I got this one, its 3mm not 5mm sorry. I looked at the 5mm first and didn't like the material.


That filter looks like it would restrict a lot of air. How do you like it?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> As promised, here are the final pictures.


Is this painted or they are vinyl stickers?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That filter looks like it would restrict a lot of air. How do you like it?


I don't have it yet, my shipment is out for delivery today. Super excited for it. But I have used it in the past and it was fine. I'm going for quiet and dust free, if I didn't care I would just buy 3000rpm deltas and let my case turn into a sand dune.

EDIT: for those interested the 22/16mm modright switches ARE the correct ones for the Merlin. They are identical to the ones installed in the case.

Here are both the power and resets next to their replacements.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Here she is in the garage after getting her out of the box. lol
> This thing is big! I may have a problem....filling it up!


Very nice iSpark! Glad to see that she made it! You think she's big now, wait until you add a pedestal and an extended top.







Enjoy!


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walkitoffsport*
> 
> Hello guys! First post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list! TH10 will be delivered Thursday!


Congrats walkitoffsport!







Welcome to OCN and the CaseLabs community.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> EDIT: for those interested the 22/16mm modright switches ARE the correct ones for the Merlin. They are identical to the ones installed in the case.
> 
> Here are both the power and resets next to their replacements.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought CaseLabs had Lamptron switches.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I thought CaseLabs had Lamptron switches.


I'm pretty sure the modright ones are lamptrons, they're exactly the same minus the part number on the side. Literally identical.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Very nice iSpark! Glad to see that she made it! You think she's big now, wait until you add a pedestal and an extended top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I think my TH10 is growing!
Look how small the GB Z77X-UD5H is! lol


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> EDIT: for those interested the 22/16mm modright switches ARE the correct ones for the Merlin. They are identical to the ones installed in the case.


Could you measure the width at the thread of those switches?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Is this painted or they are vinyl stickers?


Even if they were vinyl stickers, it looks fantastic! That means he could change his theme whenever he wishes.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Is this painted or they are vinyl stickers?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they were vinyl stickers, it looks fantastic! That means he could change his theme whenever he wishes.
Click to expand...

I know it look fantastic! Don't get me wrong on this...

I'm asking this for a build i'm thinking of...


----------



## PCModderMike

Oops


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the modright ones are lamptrons, they're exactly the same minus the part number on the side. Literally identical.


I believe the brightness of the led light are how they differ.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'll be redoing my SM8 build log soon.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Which forum do I do the build log in?


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> I think my TH10 is growing!
> Look how small the GB Z77X-UD5H is! lol


Don't you just love how the TH10 swallows motherboards leaving you tons of room for more hardware.







Looks good iSpark keep the pics coming.


----------



## stren

Lol yes any of the HPTX compatible cases just look almost silly with ATX in there. My TX10 is the same way, you have to work to fill up the space lol.


----------



## Scorpion49

My parts have arrived


----------



## Neo Zuko

Edit


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol yes any of the HPTX compatible cases just look almost silly with ATX in there. My TX10 is the same way, you have to work to fill up the space lol.


Are you still kicking around the idea of putting a 2nd pedestal underneath that bad boy?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My parts have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Curious to see what fan controller you are going to use. Also, if you are going to use fan filters.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Curious to see what fan controller you are going to use. Also, if you are going to use fan filters.


No fan controller, PWM splitters. Also, yes filters. I'm busy making them right now. My build log is here but I haven't updated it in a few hours worth of work. Still trying to sort out exactly how I want everything mounted and the tubing routed. I like the simplest approach.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Edit


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

^ i think that is going to be pretty darn loud.... not that that's bad. I just bet it will be considerably louder than anyone would have expected, even with "quiet fans". Lots of turbulent air paths and .. how many fans, what is that 31? wow. You could probably squeeze 8 more in there. just pick up 40x so you have a spare.
















I just installed the second cpu ... took all of 20 minutes to disconnect the mobo tray and reroute two tubes. Then just slide it back into the cabinet, connect the tubes back up and reconnect the cables. tooo easy.









should i ... use quick disconnects for every fitting? it seems like such a good idea, but the downside is they're all straight on and I'd lose the 45deg fittings... which are useful .. hmm


----------



## Neo Zuko


Well you don't use all the locations at once!! It's all about the options. That said I might drop to dual 480 in a bottom pedestal and a 360 in the case roof.


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon*
> 
> ^ i think that is going to be pretty darn loud.... not that that's bad. I just bet it will be considerably louder than anyone would have expected, even with "quiet fans". Lots of turbulent air paths and .. how many fans, what is that 31? wow. You could probably squeeze 8 more in there. just pick up 40x so you have a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed the second cpu ... took all of 20 minutes to disconnect the mobo tray and reroute two tubes. Then just slide it back into the cabinet, connect the tubes back up and reconnect the cables. tooo easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i ... use quick disconnects for every fitting? it seems like such a good idea, but the downside is they're all straight on and I'd lose the 45deg fittings... which are useful .. hmm


Quick disconnects are highly restrictive, so they should be minimized. I try to set mine up so that there is one pair per loop, and all I have to do is d/c the disconnects to pull out the motherboard tray.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Are you still kicking around the idea of putting a 2nd pedestal underneath that bad boy?


Honestly no - sometimes I already feel the case is too big and makes the room claustrophobic so I don't want to make it any bigger, even though that would make the windows looks better. Alphacool are sending me enough rads to do this which should be plenty even with 400rpm fans:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Quick disconnects are highly restrictive, so they should be minimized. I try to set mine up so that there is one pair per loop, and all I have to do is d/c the disconnects to pull out the motherboard tray.


You can get the QD4/VL4N series which are half as much restriction, but they're big and the options aren't really designed for computers. I use tons of the VL4Ns, but my case is huge


----------



## Neo Zuko

Edit


----------



## Neo Zuko

Sorry, having trouble with the editor.


----------



## Scorpion49

"What might have been" if the PWM version of the Specters weren't such utter crap... hah I haven't even posted this far in my build log.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> "What might have been" if the PWM version of the Specters weren't such utter crap... hah I haven't even posted this far in my build log.


Wow, you've been busy in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Wow, you've been busy in the last 24 hours.


Very busy. I found a number of problems that held me up but I had to get something working or I had no PC.

The WORST thing. I have my PSU mounted with the accessory bar inside and I totally forgot how I would get the wall plug to it. Never even crossed my mind until I had it mounted in the case... "wait a minute..."


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have my PSU mounted with the accessory bar inside and I totally forgot how I would get the wall plug to it. Never even crossed my mind until I had it mounted in the case... "wait a minute..."


Ahh, the "wait a minute..."-moment. Had about 10 of those on my own ongoing build








Some easily solved, other not quite so much









Have you figured it out yet? Cut power cable, drill hole, thread cable through hole, re-attach power plug? Of planning something entirely different?

Edit: I started a separate thread for best/worst/funniest "wait a minute..."-moment


----------



## Neo Zuko

I thought about the PSU bar but it does not seem all that practical in the SM8. You don't save that much room, if you are building with lots of cages and other things. Really, the PSU only works in a corner out of the fans air path.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I thought about the PSU bar but it does not seem all that practical in the SM8. You don't save that much room, if you are building with lots of cages and other things. Really, the PSU only works in a corner out of the fans air path.


It worked out great for me as I knew I only have two 2.5" and one 3.5" drive and I won't need more for the forseeable future. I don't use opticals either. I may end up getting some mesh front panels and putting more exhaust fans though. My temps seem to be really good the way it is set up now, extreme positive pressure. There is air coming out of every crack in the case which was my plan to keep the dust out since the intakes on the top and bottom are aggressively filtered.


----------



## PCModderMike

After creeping around here, and some builds logs for awhile...I've decided on the case I want. Should be here Friday!


----------



## socketus

Cool ! a white SM5







staying small, yet its a mid-tower case compared to any others ! So are you gonna rob the FT to fill the SM5 ?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Cool ! a white SM5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staying small, yet its a mid-tower case compared to any others ! So are you gonna rob the FT to fill the SM5 ?


Haha oh yea definitely...everything in the FT03 going in the SM5. No budget for all new components.








But I did squeeze out enough for a loop and everything.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After creeping around here, and some builds logs for awhile...I've decided on the case I want. Should be here Friday!


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After creeping around here, and some builds logs for awhile...I've decided on the case I want. Should be here Friday!


You have a lot of self-control, ordering only 3 extras. Wish I could say the same for me


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> You have a lot of self-control, ordering only 3 extras. Wish I could say the same for me


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Mike on Friday


----------



## Shaitan

I really need to stop spending money on my computer. Just placed an order for an SM8 to replace my M8. Oh well, you can't take it with you, right?


----------



## holgate

build log coming soon


----------



## PCModderMike

Oooh my that thing is enormous. What do you plan to do with all that space?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> build log coming soon


Good lord - it's going to be another Stren-like build! Oh and pre-subbed for that one naturally!


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Good lord - it's going to be another Stren-like build! Oh and pre-subbed for that one naturally!


Unfortunately I won't be doing a crazy build like Stren's (which I'm hoping he'll finish soon) but its just a start of many things to come. This will probably be the last case I buy unless case labs comes out with a new dual rig case, but stay tuned.


----------



## holgate

EDIT: double post, i was on my cell


----------



## PCModderMike

Keep us posted


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be doing a crazy build like Stren's (which I'm hoping he'll finish soon) but its just a start of many things to come. This will probably be the last case I buy unless case labs comes out with a new dual rig case, but stay tuned.


YAY for TX10 crazyness! Yes Stren's build needs finishing. I got some parts in to help with that yesterday, but it just caused more confusion...

These are the unprocessed jpegs, no time to edit today, next week I'll do a big image dump though. And maybe order some stuff to finish it too.


----------



## PCModderMike

It's been a loooong time since I've checked on your log stren...it should be wrapping up though?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's been a loooong time since I've checked on your log stren...it should be wrapping up though?


Maybe in a few months lol certainly not before then. I'm slow :/


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Maybe in a few months lol certainly not before then. I'm slow :/


take as long as you need, you inspired me to do this build


----------



## Kranik

I'm waiting to order radiator mounts and flex-bay attachments so that my bank account doesn't go into cardiac arrest but...Am I cool enough for the Caselabs club now?


----------



## stren

Grats - As soon as you post a pic of the case - yes


----------



## holgate

my order status is still in the awaiting fulfillment phase anyone know how long they usually take to send out orders? i know im being impatient but just curious


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> my order status is still in the awaiting fulfillment phase anyone know how long they usually take to send out orders? i know im being impatient but just curious


3-5 days
Haha I was the same way, even sent a message...but I ordered last Wednesday the 20th, and it shipped out on Monday the 25th.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Grats - As soon as you post a pic of the case - yes


It'll look empty for awhile but I'll be sure to post a picture!


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 3-5 days
> Haha I was the same way, even sent a message...but I ordered last Wednesday the 20th, and it shipped out on Monday the 25th.


oy, you definitely didnt make day (jk, jk) so i guess i wont be getting the case till maybe the end of next week or the following week. patience is a virtue i guess


----------



## freitz

I find it awesome to see how many people are getting Caselabs cases. It has been one of the best investments for my pc building. Esp. since I like to change my parts so much. Grats to all the new members.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I find it awesome to see how many people are getting Caselabs cases. It has been one of the best investments for my pc building. Esp. since I like to change my parts so much. Grats to all the new members.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


HAHA thats great








. <-- when I got my case


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I find it awesome to see how many people are getting Caselabs cases. It has been one of the best investments for my pc building. Esp. since I like to change my parts so much. Grats to all the new members.


i dont actually have mine yet but based on all the comments from every other case labs owner it seems like there quality is the best out there. i remember last year when i was actually looking for a dual rig type case on google there website came up and i totally disregarded it cause i didnt see the tx10-d and got frustrated cause i assumed nobody made one and was ready to just say f it and was about to pull the trigger on a silverstone case and the cosmos 2 cause i needed a case that could hold all of my cooling components and they were close but ill be damned if im paying over 300 for a whole bunch of plastic and steel. I dont know how but i found stren's video and i remember saying good god what the hell is that. i think i watched that video like a million times and could not believe all the things one could do with that case and ever since then ive been plotting on the tx10-d. this case is literally a year in the making ive been buying parts for it since last year and i have everything i need, the only thing thats missing is the case and i finally ordered it. Sorry to reminisce i like to tell stories and im just im dying to start this thing. I think i might start the log tonite after i finish crafting my homebrew


----------



## hammerforged

Ha yeah I would certainly say Im drinking the Kool-Aid now.

Sounds like they have some exciting things for store in the future as well.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I really need to stop spending money on my computer. Just placed an order for an SM8 to replace my M8. Oh well, you can't take it with you, right?


Take it with you ?!? I'm gonna be buried in mine


----------



## cpt-bones

I can finally say I am a CaseLabs Owner


----------



## PCModderMike

Picked my case up, and brought it home safe and sound. Getting a good nights rest and then gonna get started!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpt-bones*


I'm sure I speak for many on this thread when I say: MOAR PICS!!

Build log? Closer shots? I like how the coolant looks like liquid copper...







It's weird in the pic the colors in the res's look very different, but in the tubing it looks identical - which I would attribute to lighting except the darker shade is the one closer to the light.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Picked my case up, and brought it home safe and sound. Getting a good nights rest and then gonna get started!


And the build log is starting when and where? Or is this going to be a rebuild of the Switch?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm sure I speak for many on this thread when I say: MOAR PICS!!
> 
> Build log? Closer shots? I like how the coolant looks like liquid copper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird in the pic the colors in the res's look very different, but in the tubing it looks identical - which I would attribute to lighting except the darker shade is the one closer to the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the build log is starting when and where? Or is this going to be a rebuild of the Switch?*


Where? Here on OCN.
When? Maybe sometime tomorrow, depending on how much I get done.
Everything in the Switch was sold.








EDIT: Well MOST of it...CPU and a couple other things carry over.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> *Where? Here on OCN.*
> When? Maybe sometime tomorrow, depending on how much I get done.
> Everything in the Switch was sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well MOST of it...CPU and a couple other things carry over.


Uh yeah... kinda figured on this site... meant which thread? Caselabs, Intel, Watercooling, etc?









And pre-subbed by the way.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Uh yeah... kinda figured on this site... meant which thread? Caselabs, Intel, Watercooling, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pre-subbed by the way.


Lulz...derp.







Last one was in the Intel build logs area...guess the same. Unless other suggestions?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Lulz...derp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one was in the Intel build logs area...guess the same. Unless other suggestions?


That's where I put mine... it works great. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's where I put mine... it works great. I'll keep an eye out.


Thanks


----------



## Scorpion49




----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm seeing green... and by that I mean I'm extremely jelly of that nice rig.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm seeing green... and by that I mean I'm extremely jelly of that nice rig.


Thanks, I'm very close to being "done" with it until I upgrade the hardware at some point. I need to neaten up the cables, add 40mm fans, and a black SLI bridge. Maybe some other bits here and there.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Picked my case up, and brought it home safe and sound. Getting a good nights rest and then gonna get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome the dark side







Can't wait to see the build!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## mandrix

Reading freitz's comment about changing things reminds me...these are absolutely the best cases if you have this need to take things apart and redo them all the time like I do.








I think I've about worn out all the retention clips, lol. Pretty much worn the paint off the door hinges as well. I couldn't guess how many times I've opened/closed the case door but it's got to be up in the 1000's by now.
When I win the ultimate rig contest I'm going to start all over with Magnum TH10 & pedestal, I think.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Welcome the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the build!


Haha thanks


----------



## walkitoffsport

Forgot to upload a picture! Here she is...


----------



## cpt-bones

So I wish I could say the color was on purpose but I underestimated the size of my loops the water is currently pink when it was meant to be a deep shade of red. I am in the process of getting ready to move but when I do get situated I will take some better photos.


----------



## freitz

Small Update since I haven't posted in here a while.

*Added Titan still waiting on the block*

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Ixander

WOW!, great job!


----------



## Zillion69

Recently purchased the SM8 and I have no regrets, it's a quality product and company. Finally I have my rig up and running this weekend. I still have minor details to finish and clean up. It's still a work in progress, but functional. I apologize for the image quality..........


----------



## socketus

Nice ! R-atx, cpu only under water with the QDCs, great looking dominator ram, nice extensions, the Seasonic 850W with its Corsair like black cabling, I like the bay devices at the bottom - the green and blue works well, esp leaving the power button stock blue.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking real good, love the coolant color.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Small Update since I haven't posted in here a while.
> 
> *Added Titan still waiting on the block*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


I like it, gonna like it even more when that Titan is added to your loop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillion69*
> 
> Recently purchased the SM8 and I have no regrets, it's a quality product and company. Finally I have my rig up and running this weekend. I still have minor details to finish and clean up. It's still a work in progress, but functional. I apologize for the image quality..........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job.


----------



## stren

Grats to our new members:

Added:
cpt-bones
PCModderMike
walkitoffsport
zillion69

Nearly at 150 members









Waiting on pics from holgate and Kranik


----------



## PCModderMike

Thanks stren!

Never have I owned a case like this, so happy I decided to jump into a CaseLabs case. Actually now, thinking of all the changes I've done over the past few years....wish I would have known and started out with something like this!


----------



## stren

NIce!

Yeah I hear you, at least for me though it would have been out of my budget for most of my life haha. Most of my builds have been less expensive than my TX10 + pedestal lol.


----------



## socketus

SM5 - meet PCModderMike - looking forward to your build. That white is - I gotta have me one, there's no other way !


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks stren!
> 
> Never have I owned a case like this, so happy I decided to jump into a CaseLabs case. Actually now, thinking of all the changes I've done over the past few years....wish I would have known and started out with something like this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man! You going back to air didn't last that long. Good luck with you build.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice man! You going back to air didn't last that long. Good luck with you build.


Thanks! And nope, couldn't stay away long at all.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks stren!
> 
> Never have I owned a case like this, so happy I decided to jump into a CaseLabs case. Actually now, thinking of all the changes I've done over the past few years....wish I would have known and started out with something like this!


You made it grats it look tiny j. The pictures because its so wide for a
Matx looks great! Could not figure out how to spoiler on the phone


----------



## PCModderMike

Thanks freitz.
Welp decided last minute to reverse things. This case is so awesome to work with...barely took me 10 mins.


----------



## iSpark

Hey guys.
Is it relatively easy to flip or reverse the motherboard tray and doors on a TH10?
I have a TH10 with the standard layout, and was wondering if I could reverse it pretty easy.


----------



## PCModderMike

They can all be reversed fairly easily.....but of course on something like a TH10, it's going to take a little longer because there's a lot more screws used than on something like an SM5.

I lied


----------



## mandrix

I've had pretty much every screw out of my SM8 + 3 pedestals at one time or another, down to even the rails on the mobo tray. These cases are so easy, beats hell out of dealing with a bunch of plastic trim that breaks and scratches.

Chromed copper tubing coming along. In this shot I still need to make an adjustment to the flow meter height, I over compensated on the tubing bend to take out the slack but other wise it's been happening.
Temporary lull right now as I blew a pump and the pwm header on my Aquaero.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks freitz.
> Welp decided last minute to reverse things. This case is so awesome to work with...barely took me 10 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah man!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yeah man!












@mandrix
Your bending skills are looking good, I like it.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've had pretty much every screw out of my SM8 + 3 pedestals at one time or another, down to even the rails on the mobo tray. These cases are so easy, beats hell out of dealing with a bunch of plastic trim that breaks and scratches.
> 
> Chromed copper tubing coming along. In this shot I still need to make an adjustment to the flow meter height, I over compensated on the tubing bend to take out the slack but other wise it's been happening.
> Temporary lull right now as I blew a pump and the pwm header on my Aquaero.






Looks good Mandrix.


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Grats to our new members:
> 
> Added:
> cpt-bones
> PCModderMike
> walkitoffsport
> zillion69
> 
> Nearly at 150 members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on pics from holgate and Kranik


i will be picking it up today, will post pics asap, until then this is my build log
The Utopia Project


----------



## WorkingJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Is it relatively easy to flip or reverse the motherboard tray and doors on a TH10?
> I have a TH10 with the standard layout, and was wondering if I could reverse it pretty easy.


The TH10 cases are like my M10. They are riveted together and don't come apart. As far as I know only the merlin cases are reversible. That's part of the magic


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Is it relatively easy to flip or reverse the motherboard tray and doors on a TH10?
> I have a TH10 with the standard layout, and was wondering if I could reverse it pretty easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> They can all be reversed fairly easily.....but of course on something like a TH10, it's going to take a little longer because there's a lot more screws used than on something like an SM5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorkingJoe*
> 
> The TH10 cases are like my M10. They are riveted together and don't come apart. As far as I know only the merlin cases are reversible. That's part of the magic


Joe has it right TH10's are not reversible, you need new parts to make it happen


----------



## PCModderMike

Oooh bummer.


----------



## Ragsters

Should have my build finished by this weekend. Will post pics once completed. Will also ask for suggestions on a name for my rig. Help will be appreciated.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Should have my build finished by this weekend. Will post pics once completed. Will also ask for suggestions on a name for my rig. Help will be appreciated.


What case did you get?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What case did you get?


Its on my sig but its the Merlin SM8.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its on my sig but its the Merlin SM8.


Forgive my laziness for not hitting view all.








Very nice


----------



## cky2k6

One gripe I have (pretty much the only one) is that it would be nice to have cable management holes on the mobo tray itself, of course I could jut get a larger board







If only evga didn't fail at life and made a competent sr-x.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorkingJoe*
> 
> The TH10 cases are like my M10. They are riveted together and don't come apart. As far as I know only the merlin cases are reversible. That's part of the magic


Ahh.
I went back and forth for almost 3 weeks before ordering, if I wanted standard or reverse. lol

I guess I'll just have to order me a Merlin soonish!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Ahh.
> I went back and forth for almost 3 weeks before ordering, if I wanted standard or reverse. lol
> 
> I guess I'll just have to order me a Merlin soonish!


You got a log fellow South Carolinian?


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You got a log fellow South Carolinian?


Howdy neighbor!

I see you're in Charleston. I'm down the road a bit, in Conway.

No, no log yet. I have been taking pics as I go along though and I may start a log or something soon.


----------



## Arm3nian

Hmmmmmmmm...

What color scheme would look cool with a white th10? I don't want red, already tried blue (doesn't stand out very well). My rads are black, pump/top is black, basically everything else is black. Got gt typhoons, so black/gray. I can put any color LED's in my cpu and gpu block so that isn't a problem. Only problem is ram is red







, and mobo is blue/black, will get rid of those 2 later however.

White on white maybe? White on black? Not sure how those led's would work. Mainly looking for tubing color, got uv blue atm and it's terrible w/o uv lights lol, and don't think it will look good with the rest of my setup. An overall scheme would be nice too.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What color scheme would look cool with a white th10?


Green, but I'm biased







Check out Scorpion 49's build if you want to get an idea of green on white (or my build in my sig if you want to get an idea of green LEDs and CCFLs on black).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mandrix
> Your bending skills are looking good, I like it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Looks good Mandrix.


Thanks, guys.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Green, but I'm biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Scorpion 49's build if you want to get an idea of green on white (or my build in my sig if you want to get an idea of green LEDs and CCFLs on black).


Green looks much better with a black case imo. White is really hard to match with others lol, black matches with EVERYTHING. Do black led's exist lol...


----------



## Neo Zuko

The Avatar State SM8, my build log, is up!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368349/the-avatar-state-sm8/0_20


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its on my sig but its the Merlin SM8.


This is why you should start a BUILD LOG


----------



## Kranik

The anticipation is killing me. I've spent most of today getting my room setup for the building of it and then putting the parts I have thus far in it.


----------



## holgate

so am i in??? build log HERE


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> so am i in??? build log HERE


yes lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> 
> 
> The anticipation is killing me. I've spent most of today getting my room setup for the building of it and then putting the parts I have thus far in it.


I can imagine - you're gonna love it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> The Avatar State SM8, my build log, is up!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1368349/the-avatar-state-sm8/0_20


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Should have my build finished by this weekend. Will post pics once completed. Will also ask for suggestions on a name for my rig. Help will be appreciated.


I don't think I have you in the club - did you post a pic? Did I miss it?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I don't think I have you in the club - did you post a pic? Did I miss it?


I'm not in the club because I haven't posted a picture yet. I try to post one this weekend.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Just got a TH10 a few weeks back. The buiold is not complete yet due to availibility of parts and budgetary constraints.
I will have to post some shots of my progress thus far when I get home from work.
tell you what, there's no going home again once you have scene one of these cases ...................









Edit:

Here are a few pics of my build so far using the TH10

G]


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Just got a TH10 a few weeks back. The buiold is not complete yet due to availibility of parts and budgetary constraints.
> I will have to post some shots of my progress thus far when I get home from work.
> tell you what, there's no going home again once you have scene one of these cases ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here are a few pics of my build so far using the TH10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> G]


Oh very nice! I dig your copper pipe skills. Trust me once you go copper you dont go back.

What fittings are you using? The Koolance ones? Also where is that shut off valve from.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Just got a TH10 a few weeks back. The buiold is not complete yet due to availibility of parts and budgetary constraints.
> I will have to post some shots of my progress thus far when I get home from work.
> tell you what, there's no going home again once you have scene one of these cases ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here are a few pics of my build so far using the TH10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> G]


Oh wow, I saw your post earlier...didn't think much of it. Nice job so far!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Oh very nice! I dig your copper pipe skills. Trust me once you go copper you dont go back.
> 
> What fittings are you using? The Koolance ones? Also where is that shut off valve from.


Thanks guys,

Yea they are the Koolance 1/4Gx 3/8 OD for the feeds and returns and the fills are 1/4G x 1/2" OD

The valves are made from a company called BrassCraft could only find them on line at Home Depot, but I got mine at a local plumbing supply company called US Supply in Coatsville PA for 11 bucks a piece

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/brasscraft-start-valve-3-8-in-od-female-compression-x-3-8-in-od-compression-ktcr11fx-c1.html


----------



## TATH

ha ha "you must be a plumber".

nice job ant great case:thumb:


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Just got a TH10 a few weeks back. The buiold is not complete yet due to availibility of parts and budgetary constraints.
> I will have to post some shots of my progress thus far when I get home from work.
> tell you what, there's no going home again once you have scene one of these cases ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here are a few pics of my build so far using the TH10
> 
> G]


Y



Your build makes me want to go copper tubing. Nice Job


----------



## Whatts

Very nice copper plumbing indeed!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Thanks guys, I am a plumber .............









Waiting on final hardware selections and wallet to recover from the case and cooling system, di a little bit of the wiring last night


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi all,

I am going to be doing a new build once Haswell arrives and I was thinking of doing a watercooled SLI setup in my corsair obsidian 650d. This will be my first case that I've watercooled & I was just wondering if it's smart to start with something like the Merlin SM8 or whether I'd be better off starting in a smaller case?

I m just going to decide on the case first, so then I decide how I want to go about cooling all the components and where I want my rads & how big rads I want.

The build will be primarily for gaming & work but it does not need to be a hardcore setup
Cheers !


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to be doing a new build once Haswell arrives and I was thinking of doing a watercooled SLI setup in my corsair obsidian 650d. This will be my first case that I've watercooled & I was just wondering if it's smart to start with something like the Merlin SM8 or whether I'd be better off starting in a smaller case?
> 
> I m just going to decide on the case first, so then I decide how I want to go about cooling all the components and where I want my rads & how big rads I want.
> 
> The build will be primarily for gaming & work but it does not need to be a hardcore setup
> Cheers !


Bigger cases are usually easier. Less tight bends that you need specific fittings for. More options for things if you change your mind later as you learn. CaseLabs cases make you think water cooling is easy. It didn't use to be so easy. Maybe someone who's come from a 650D can elaborate more specifically though.

But yes decide on case before ordering components


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to be doing a new build once Haswell arrives and I was thinking of doing a watercooled SLI setup in my corsair obsidian 650d. This will be my first case that I've watercooled & I was just wondering if it's smart to start with something like the Merlin SM8 or whether I'd be better off starting in a smaller case?
> 
> I m just going to decide on the case first, so then I decide how I want to go about cooling all the components and where I want my rads & how big rads I want.
> 
> The build will be primarily for gaming & work but it does not need to be a hardcore setup
> Cheers !


I've watercooled in something similar to the 650D, I've had several different setups inside of a 600T. As much as I liked my 600T, if I had the opportunity back then and the case was available I would have gone with something like the SM8 instead.

Overall your build would be much easier in a CaseLabs case, and you have many more options for different radiator types and configurations for the loop.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Although there are definitely some stellar offerings coming out of the 'big brands' these days (at least compared to several years ago where quality pretty much meant Lian Li or nothing), but I think the CaseLabs stuff is not really in the same category (even compared to something like the TJ-11 - which is a beautiful case, even unmodded). With all of those other cases, they're pretty much for your current build... and disposable to some extent after that.

I do not worry at all that I will need to upgrade my case for at least the next 10 years - even if that means tearing everything down and building back up again 3 or 4 times. I personally think they look fantastic too, but they do definitely have more of an 'engineering' rather than 'design' appeal to them. The nice thing about that is that although they may not be as 'slick' or 'curvaceous' as cases from the big brands... they also won't ever go out of style or look dated. Function rarely changes - form does all the time.

I've seem some amazing rigs on this site, and I've owned some great cases from all the big brands over the years - but the only cases I'll buy from here on out are either CL or specialty (like my all passive HTPC case). I would recommend something like the SM8 even if you had no intention of ever watercooling your current build... you might change your mind later, and if you don't - there's still more easily fitted fans for normal air cooling than almost anything of similar size.


----------



## CurtTerror

Well they are all fantastic answers. I plan on building pc's all my life, although I'm not the sort of person who wants to waste money or upgrade every single cycle, I like my builds to go on 2 - 3 years without upgrade. With the SM8, I think this would be smarter as I'd have all the room I needed. It feels a bit overwhelming though as someone who is new to both caselabs cases and water-cooling that I need to know how I Want my rads setup before I order the case ( especially as I live in Australia ).

Seriously, I have been looking for a case for the last 5-6 months, everywhere, I've found about 3 cases I liked in total, two were lian li and werent suitable ( quality and space ) and the other ( 650 d ) is almost perfect but suffers from cooling issues in many SLI setups ( without watercooling ) I cannot stand plastic bombers or any "gamer" look. I want to do a a nice loop inside a case that doesn't have any MAJOR drawbacks. Preferably, I'd like to do a custom loop with dual SLI, I'd like to be able to mount two ssds, a few hard drives.. just a simple build but a nice custom loop in there and a nice set of sleeved psu cables. I think that'd look amazing in a sm8.

I don't mind the space as it's going to sit under my desk, I would not put a case this big on my desk ( unless I had a big desk ), but I'm putting the case in an area where I can still see everything and look at the water loop. It's quite overwhelming to me to decide on what options I want on this case & which setup best works for me. If i was to give my needs out & preferences would you guys who own this case be able to shed a little bit of light on my situation and give me a hand? I spoke to jim a few months back and he was really helpful although, I know it'd be less hassle to ask you guys to help me with ordering options etc...

I have no trouble in putting hardware together, assembling the case etc... it's the decisions that stump me the most as I don't want to be regretting my choice down the line. Personally, I am quite tired of the limitations and silly designs in some of the cases coming out, like I just want to build a kickass pc for my home, without it looking like a spaceship or having wings on it... I also have always wanted a full aluminum case.

How is the thickness / quality on the aluminum on the sm8 ? Is it partly steel?


----------



## PCModderMike

The case is all aluminum, and it feels great.

Quoting from CaseLabs site.
Quote:


> Aluminum Construction: The case is made using heavy gauge all aluminum construction. Unlike some imports using thin aluminum (.040" - 1mm), our cases are made from .090" (2.3mm) for the frame and .063" (1.6mm) for the doors and covers for a case that can stand up to the rigors of large scale water cooling and frequent system tear-downs


----------



## CurtTerror

I'm also looking at something smaller like the sm5, does anyone use the Sm5?


----------



## PCModderMike

I own an SM5, I'm just starting my build and I posted some photos a few pages back.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Be sure to add my build log to the list:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368349/the-avatar-state-sm8/0_20


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> I'm also looking at something smaller like the sm5, does anyone use the Sm5?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I own an SM5, I'm just starting my build and I posted some photos a few pages back.


Don't miss the list of owners in the OP - here's the only SM5 build log going, till Mike gets his going









http://www.overclock.net/t/1357048/build-log-sm5


----------



## Kranik

It's not a great quality picture but I've been too busy to really sit down and make it look as gorgeous in photos as it does in person. I'll take a look at the photo tutorial post on this forum and see if I can't do better tomorrow!

I love this case already, it just exudes quality!


----------



## stren

There' also dakkadakka's SM5: http://www.overclock.net/t/1357048/build-log-sm5/

Neo Zuko I have your build log added

Thanks for the pic Kranik - let me know if you start a build log


----------



## iSw3de

I am now a proud owner of the SMH10, here are a video I made to prove it


----------



## PCModderMike

wow 40 mins.

Congrats on the case though.









*EDIT:*
Started a build log just now. Not much, but I'm having fun with this case!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1369483/build-log-aqueous-caselabs-sm5


----------



## Ragsters

I already have a scratch on my case window







What do I do?


----------



## freitz

order another one or deal with it? ask jim I am pretty sure he will sell just the acrylic


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I already have a scratch on my case window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do?


Bummer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> order another one or deal with it? ask jim I am pretty sure he will sell just the acrylic


It's on the website, http://www.caselabs-store.com/standard-window/ and http://www.caselabs-store.com/xl-window/


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There' also dakkadakka's SM5: http://www.overclock.net/t/1357048/build-log-sm5/
> 
> Neo Zuko I have your build log added
> 
> Thanks for the pic Kranik - let me know if you start a build log


Thanks!! I put some time into crafting that thread. I always add to it. It's not crazy over the top parts but I like doing it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> order another one or deal with it? ask jim I am pretty sure he will sell just the acrylic


Considering I got scratches less than 12 hours after removing the protection film, I have a feeling it will happen again. I was hoping someone can recommend me something they have used to repair scratches on their CL case so I won't have to buy a window every time I scratch it.


----------



## socketus

that's one way, good news is that if the fix doesn't fix it, the replacement window is $20 + shipping.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's one way, good news is that if the fix doesn't fix it, the replacement window is $20 + shipping.


I think that is the way to go. Thanks again socketus!


----------



## Ragsters

OK guys here are the pictures that I have promised. Please help me with a name for my build. What do you guys think of the wire management? I hate it.







Some of the cables are too short to go behind the motherboard tray and it seems foolish to make extensions when the cables themselves are already sleeved. Any suggestions?


----------



## PCModderMike

That's a good looking build Rags. Kind of a bummer about the 8 pin though, that would annoy me personally. You can't just make an 8 pin extension with matching sleeving to run it behind the motherboard?
Also just curious, you have plans in the future to run a loop?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's a good looking build Rags. Kind of a bummer about the 8 pin though, that would annoy me personally. You can't just make an 8 pin extension with matching sleeving to run it behind the motherboard?
> Also just curious, you have plans in the future to run a loop?


Its an 8pin and 4pin cable and yes they are starting to really annoy me too. The only problem with making extensions right now is that I ran out of red shrink.







As for making a loop, I really want to wait for Swiftech to come out with there H320. Oh, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## socketus

OMG ! rags ! has ! skilz ! nice sleeving, the heatshrink looks all lined up ! Yah, you shoulda made that 8pin and 4pin longer, eh ? tho it is kinda kewl with that waterfall approach.
I guess its a detriment, tho to the Corsair cpu block and your 7970's case, that dang reverse-atx thang








So that's what an SM8 looks like, tabled. And that's a 6' table. I take it that the PSU wouldn't fit at bottom.

Now you go and make a build log, proper, where we can find your build and its progress and all components listed, not just in your sig rig. I see you put the hardcore textbooks over on the right end of the bookcase, lol. Got sub ? jeebus, who needs a foot massage when you have that big boomer at your feet









like Zappa ? *Bongo Fury*. done. there's your build name.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> OMG ! rags ! has ! skilz ! nice sleeving, the heatshrink looks all lined up ! Yah, you shoulda made that 8pin and 4pin longer, eh ? tho it is kinda kewl with that waterfall approach.
> I guess its a detriment, tho to the Corsair cpu block and your 7970's case, that dang reverse-atx thang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what an SM8 looks like, tabled. And that's a 6' table. I take it that the PSU wouldn't fit at bottom.
> 
> Now you go and make a build log, proper, where we can find your build and its progress and all components listed, not just in your sig rig. I see you put the hardcore textbooks over on the right end of the bookcase, lol. Got sub ? jeebus, who needs a foot massage when you have that big boomer at your feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like Zappa ? *Bongo Fury*. done. there's your build name.


I was hoping you would comment soon. I think I'm just going to make extension cables. Although some Dwood combs would probably make it easier on the eyes.









I graduated with a Civil Engineering degree and kept all my books so those books on the right look just like the ones one the left


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> OK guys here are the pictures that I have promised. Please help me with a name for my build. What do you guys think of the wire management? I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the cables are too short to go behind the motherboard tray and it seems foolish to make extensions when the cables themselves are already sleeved. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First, Very nice build!

Second, about the 8pins/4pins problem, have you considered inverting your top and bottom setup....PSU and the 2 120mm fans on the bottom and the 3 120mm fans on top?

Third, is your monitor a 27"?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> First, Very nice build!
> 
> Second, about the 8pins/4pins problem, have you considered inverting your top and bottom setup....PSU and the 2 120mm fans on the bottom and the 3 120mm fans on top?
> 
> Thrid, is your monitor a 27"?


Yey! The guy with my favorite log has commented on my build!









1. Thanks!
2. I initially wanted to do that but didn't want it to be so crowded with stuff (PSU and radiator) on the bottom.
3. Yes! 27"


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Yey! The guy with my favorite log has commented on my build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks!
> 2. I initially wanted to do that but didn't want it to be so crowded with stuff (PSU and radiator) on the bottom.
> 3. Yes! 27"


Lol...I was just waiting for some pictures to put my words on them









About the cable management problem I guess you'll have to find some red heatshrink then









That 27" look just the right size paired with a big SM8 on his side


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Please help me with a name for my build.


White Noise. Cause it's white and makes (a little) white noise


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Lol...I was just waiting for some pictures to put my words on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the cable management problem I guess you'll have to find some red heatshrink then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 27" look just the right size paired with a big SM8 on his side


In your opinion what would you rather see. Should I reverse the PSU/fan set up like you suggested before or just make extensions? I think if the PSU went on the bottom, extensions would not be needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> White Noise. Cause it's white and makes (a little) white noise


The name makes me feel like my rig is a little inadequate but if compared to the builds in this club, I'm fine with it.







I love the name actually! I think I'm going for that! Thanks bud!


----------



## PCModderMike

IMO the PSU up top is looking really good, I would leave it there and go for extensions.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> IMO the PSU up top is looking really good, I would leave it there and go for extensions.


+1

This way when you get the H320 you can run the 360 pulling fresh cold air in from the bottom







Unless you're front mounting it of course lol.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> IMO the PSU up top is looking really good, I would leave it there and go for extensions.


Ok, I'll keep it this way and just make extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1
> 
> This way when you get the H320 you can run the 360 pulling fresh cold air in from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're front mounting it of course lol.


Extensions it is! Hey stren, can I be in the club now?


----------



## stren

Yes lol

Ragsters added
iSw3de added


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> In your opinion what would you rather see. Should I reverse the PSU/fan set up like you suggested before or just make extensions? I think if the PSU went on the bottom, extensions would not be needed.


Go with the extensions


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Go with the extensions


Done! Now if someone had like 6" of red shrink they could let go of.


----------



## stren

Yeah I could mail you some MDPC, PM me your address, or come pick up if you're near Carlsbad


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Done! Now if someone had like 6" of red shrink they could let go of.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I could mail you some MDPC, PM me your address, or come pick up if you're near Carlsbad


Stren you're faster than me


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I could mail you some MDPC, PM me your address, or come pick up if you're near Carlsbad


Pm sent. I hope. My phone was acting up so let me know if you got it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Stren you're faster than me


Thanks for the thought bud!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The name makes me feel like my rig is a little inadequate but if compared to the builds in this club, I'm fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name actually! I think I'm going for that! Thanks bud!


You're welcome


----------



## Falcon3

Hello you guys -crappy image of my new Caselabs TH-10 Build, Crystal Link incomplete waiting on a extender from PerfomancePC.

I need your help for the next phase - once i receive my order fro AquaComputer (6 weeks) of 3 x 480 rads,
I will need to wire 30 odd fans -combination of Noise Blocker - Black Silent PRO (PL-PS) and Phobya Nano-G12 (LED) they are PWM fans, I have also purchased 3 pin x 9 fan harness's , they are to be controled by a Aquearo 5 and 3 PA2 ultra's - which are 3 pin.

How would I go about connecting the fans - do I simply clip the blue wire and connect them to a 3 pin fan header - or clip both blue and Yellow and on the last fan would have the red, black and yellow to a 3 pin fan header?

I will have 3 480 rads in push / pull and 11 case fans - if the advise is to avoid the harness I am happy to give "soldering" a go!
only my second build - its been a steep learning curve - I know Iam going to do my head in when it comes to The Aquearo 5... BUT iam having a ball ! - love reading all you guys trials and tribulations -and marvelling at some of the passion and knowlege out there- thank you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you guys -crappy image of my new Caselabs TH-10 Build, Crystal Link incomplete waiting on a extender from PerfomancePC.
> 
> I need your help for the next phase - once i receive my order fro AquaComputer (6 weeks) of 3 x 480 rads,
> I will need to wire 30 odd fans -combination of Noise Blocker - Black Silent PRO (PL-PS) and Phobya Nano-G12 (LED) they are PWM fans, I have also purchased 3 pin x 9 fan harness's , they are to be controled by a Aquearo 5 and 3 PA2 ultra's - which are 3 pin.
> 
> How would I go about connecting the fans - do I simply clip the blue wire and connect them to a 3 pin fan header - or clip both blue and Yellow and on the last fan would have the red, black and yellow to a 3 pin fan header?
> 
> I will have 3 480 rads in push / pull and 11 case fans - if the advise is to avoid the harness I am happy to give "soldering" a go!
> only my second build - its been a steep learning curve - I know Iam going to do my head in when it comes to The Aquearo 5... BUT iam having a ball ! - love reading all you guys trials and tribulations -and marvelling at some of the passion and knowlege out there- thank you.


From what I remember the Aquaero controls voltage, so you'd want to tie your PWM line to your 12V line, and connect the 12v lines altogether and the gnds altogether. You only need one tach wire (yellow) though from each group of fans. Don't tie all the tachs together. I haven't done this however as I've never had an aquaero so hopefully someone who has can verify. Given that you have PWM fans though you could just hook them to a PWM line off the motherboard and use speedfan rather than the aquaero anyway


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> From what I remember the Aquaero controls voltage, so you'd want to tie your PWM line to your 12V line, and connect the 12v lines altogether and the gnds altogether. You only need one tach wire (yellow) though from each group of fans. Don't tie all the tachs together. I haven't done this however as I've never had an aquaero so hopefully someone who has can verify. *Given that you have PWM fans though you could just hook them to a PWM line off the motherboard and use speedfan rather than the aquaero anyway*


say stren - can you tell me, what is a pwm line ? I just read up some over at speedfan, but apart from this helpful bit - "speedfan can access digital temp sensors and can change fan speeds" - I couldn't grasp the tech talk.

So my plan was to throw a Lamptron FC in the build with a dozen or more rad & case fans - all 3 pin - and from what I understand, undervolt the fans. But short of going Aquaero, I'd like to learn about options to controlling fans. My board has 6 x 4 pin connectors. I know that I do not want to connect a bunch of 3 pin fans to those connectors, hence the Lamptron. I guess another option would be to use one of those BP station boards, but don't know how to extend pwm to the mobo.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

PWM fan control works by supplying a control signal which is connected to an open-drain with a pull-up of either 3.3V or 5V in the fan motor itself.










If you want a really simplistic explanation, then think of it like the inline-resistor adapters for fixed speed (voltage controlled) fans - like the ones included with most Zalman fans or with the Corsair SP/AF silent series. All those do is place a resistor on the 12V input line so that it becomes 7V (I think that's the usual, but it could differ from adapter to adapter and fan to fan - but it's usually either 5V or 7V). In a PWM fan - you can think of this resistor as being a 'dynamic one' in the fan motor itself.

The computer always delivers 12V constant to the PWM fan motor - however the fan motor adjusts the amount of output-drain based on a signal from the control line - which is a 25kHz square wave. Basically if the 'peaks' represent ~100% of the signal - the fan operates at 12V - and if the 'peaks' represent 40% of the signal - the fan operates at 5V...

If you want a much more intelligent reference.

Edit: Just thought of a good analogy. Picture the fan as a bathtub. I know... but stay with me on this...
You have two ways of limiting how fast the tub fills with water - you can either turn the valve way down so not much water is flowing into the tub (voltage control) or you can leave the valve all the way open and unplug the drain part-way so some of the water is draining out at the same time it's being filled by the tap (PWM control).

As far as extending the PWM signal I believe there is a version that does that. If not there are other options like the fan controller I have in my workstation at work - basically it takes in the PWM signal from the motherboard and then uses it to control regular 3-pin fans - essentially turning them all into PWM fans. You can also select which fans get controlled by the signal and which are controlled by the rheostats on the front.

I have THIS ONE - but I think there are several. I haven't really researched it fully because I don't have very many PWM fans actually, so there wasn't a point. I could be wrong on this but I believe since the PWM signal wire is simply a pulse-signal - it should be able to go to all of the fans in a series without problem. You would, however, only want ONE 'signal' wire to come back from one fan to the controller - so it only get the RPMs of a single fan, but all of the fans get a Ground, 12V and PWM connection. Double check that however, because I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## stren

digicidal is right - the PWM is a control line. It effectively turns the fan on and off quickly - pulsing it so that the speed can be controlled via the length of the pulse. Many fans can be controlled by one control line. However yes you shouldn't power lots of fans from one motherboard header. The PWM control line does not carry power (which is where the bath tub analogy may confuse you).

If you were to run say 10 fans from one motherboard header you'd want to split out the PWM and tach wires to the motherboard and connect the power and grounds to say a molex cable on the PSU or something.

There are also other alternatives to the aquaero that can take a PWM signal and use it to control non PWM fans such as the cheap sunbeam rheosmart and the corsair link. The new Lamptron controller is also supposed to do a lot of what the aquaero does.

The aquaero is cool and has a lot of features but you may not need it if all you want is automatic fan control.

Martin has a good article about PWM with the rheosmart review: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/sunbeam-rheosmart-3/

But again these are using PWM to control non PWM fans and you already have PWM fans, so you don't even need a fan controller at all.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> digicidal is right - the PWM is a control line. It effectively turns the fan on and off quickly - pulsing it so that the speed can be controlled via the length of the pulse. Many fans can be controlled by one control line. However yes you shouldn't power lots of fans from one motherboard header. The PWM control line does not carry power (which is where the bath tub analogy may confuse you).


True - I guess it was clearer in my head than in writing. In the bathtub analogy the PWM control line would actually the 'invisible hand' that's making the drain stopper open or close to let the unnecessary water drain out - not the drain itself.


----------



## maximus56

Does anyone know if CL makes a non ventilated top for STH 10? I saw a pedestal on their website, but not a top. I submitted an inquiry to them via their website, and didn't really get a clear reply from someone name Carla, I think? Is CL good about post sale customer service?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Does anyone know if CL makes a non ventilated top for STH 10? I saw a pedestal on their website, but not a top. I submitted an inquiry to them via their website, and didn't really get a clear reply from someone name Carla, I think? Is CL good about post sale customer service?


Sure they do. Its in the options for the top on their order page for the STH10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PWM fan control works by supplying a control signal which is connected to an open-drain with a pull-up of either 3.3V or 5V in the fan motor itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a really simplistic explanation, then think of it like the inline-resistor adapters for fixed speed (voltage controlled) fans - like the ones included with most Zalman fans or with the Corsair SP/AF silent series. All those do is place a resistor on the 12V input line so that it becomes 7V (I think that's the usual, but it could differ from adapter to adapter and fan to fan - but it's usually either 5V or 7V). In a PWM fan - you can think of this resistor as being a 'dynamic one' in the fan motor itself.
> 
> The computer always delivers 12V constant to the PWM fan motor - however the fan motor adjusts the amount of output-drain based on a signal from the control line - which is a 25kHz square wave. Basically if the 'peaks' represent ~100% of the signal - the fan operates at 12V - and if the 'peaks' represent 40% of the signal - the fan operates at 5V...
> 
> If you want a much more intelligent reference.
> 
> Edit: Just thought of a good analogy. Picture the fan as a bathtub. I know... but stay with me on this...
> You have two ways of limiting how fast the tub fills with water - you can either turn the valve way down so not much water is flowing into the tub (voltage control) or you can leave the valve all the way open and unplug the drain part-way so some of the water is draining out at the same time it's being filled by the tap (PWM control).
> 
> As far as extending the PWM signal I believe there is a version that does that. If not there are other options like the fan controller I have in my workstation at work - basically it takes in the PWM signal from the motherboard and then uses it to control regular 3-pin fans - essentially turning them all into PWM fans. You can also select which fans get controlled by the signal and which are controlled by the rheostats on the front.
> 
> I have THIS ONE - but I think there are several. I haven't really researched it fully because I don't have very many PWM fans actually, so there wasn't a point. I could be wrong on this but I believe since the PWM signal wire is simply a pulse-signal - it should be able to go to all of the fans in a series without problem. You would, however, only want ONE 'signal' wire to come back from one fan to the controller - so it only get the RPMs of a single fan, but all of the fans get a Ground, 12V and PWM connection. Double check that however, because I'm not 100% on that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> digicidal is right - the PWM is a control line. It effectively turns the fan on and off quickly - pulsing it so that the speed can be controlled via the length of the pulse. Many fans can be controlled by one control line. However yes you shouldn't power lots of fans from one motherboard header. The PWM control line does not carry power (which is where the bath tub analogy may confuse you).
> 
> If you were to run say 10 fans from one motherboard header you'd want to split out the PWM and tach wires to the motherboard and connect the power and grounds to say a molex cable on the PSU or something.
> 
> There are also other alternatives to the aquaero that can take a PWM signal and use it to control non PWM fans such as the cheap sunbeam rheosmart and the corsair link. The new Lamptron controller is also supposed to do a lot of what the aquaero does.
> 
> The aquaero is cool and has a lot of features but you may not need it if all you want is automatic fan control.
> 
> Martin has a good article about PWM with the rheosmart review: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/sunbeam-rheosmart-3/
> 
> But again these are using PWM to control non PWM fans and you already have PWM fans, so you don't even need a fan controller at all.


Wow ! thanks a lot guys ! I had been reading around the edges of various solutions, and realized that I didn't have a grasp of alternatives. I have a buttload of non-PWM cougars, a Lamptron FC5v2 - and wasn't sure which way to go, if another way existed. Bookmarked !! and repped


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Sure they do. Its in the options for the top on their order page for the STH10.
> 
> Wow ! thanks a lot guys ! I had been reading around the edges of various solutions, and realized that I didn't have a grasp of alternatives. I have a buttload of non-PWM cougars, a Lamptron FC5v2 - and wasn't sure which way to go, if another way existed. Bookmarked !! and repped


May be I am confused then; does the Top get added to my existing top (like the pedestal for the bottom), or does it replace it?


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> May be I am confused then; does the Top get added to my existing top (like the pedestal for the bottom), or does it replace it?


If you select a different top during the order process (in the dropdown menu) it replaces the standard top. If you order it as an additional extra, you get both.
You won't find many (any?) negative comments about CL aftersales on OCN, and I can confirm this. I had a problem caused by the shipping company (USPS) and Jim solved it quickly and efficiently.

Edit - so whatever you select on this screen is the only top you get (except if you add another optional accessory part top to your order):


----------



## Ixander

whatts is right, you select the covers for you top and bottom chamber, top and side covers, if you want them solid or ventilated.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> If you select a different top during the order process (in the dropdown menu) it replaces the standard top. If you order it as an additional extra, you get both.
> You won't find many (any?) negative comments about CL aftersales on OCN, and I can confirm this. I had a problem caused by the shipping company (USPS) and Jim solved it quickly and efficiently.
> 
> Edit - so whatever you select on this screen is the only top you get (except if you add another optional accessory part top to your order):


I already have a ventilated top, but I wanted more room in the top compartment. May be I will order the 120mm ventilated top, as an additional accessory.. Not sure how much extra room I will have, but should be more than than the standard...lol


----------



## stren

Well I'm confused. You want a STH10 with a ventilated top and an extra 120mm ventilated top? Because before you wanted a non ventilated (solid) top?


----------



## Ixander

You replace the default top cover and attach the extended top, it gives you 120mm of space for a rad in push-pull above the chamber


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I'm confused. You want a STH10 with a ventilated top and an extra 120mm ventilated top? Because before you wanted a non ventilated (solid) top?


My fault, as I thought ventilated meant the "top" of the Top will be ventilated..huh?..lol


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> You replace the default top cover and attach the extended top, it gives you 120mm of space for a rad in push-pull above the chamber


So right now, I have 2 rads in the top chamber; Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick and Koolance 3x120mm.
And 2 PSUs; Corsair Professional Series AX 1200 80 PLUS Gold and Seasonic 850W 80 Plus Gold

The cable management is getting a bit cumbersome in the top chamber/compartment. So, if I get an extended 120mm top, it should give me some more breathing room to work with the Top?


----------



## socketus

The extended tops are just that - a top cover that is extended - in this case, by 120mm tall, with the ventilated roof. There is no bottom panel. But with the Merlin line of cases, you have to have the drop-in mount to mount the extended top, IIRC. I don't know if that is the case with the STH10 - even though there isn't an option to pick a drop-in mount on the order page for the STH10, the pictures show a 140.4 and a 120.4 drop-in mount, followed by a picture of the mounted 120mm extended top.

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/732/STH10_34__94468.1349967215.1280.1280.JPG

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/733/STH10_35__24345.1349967217.1280.1280.JPG


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> The extended tops are just that - a top cover that is extended - in this case, by 120mm tall, with the ventilated roof. There is no bottom panel. But with the Merlin line of cases, you have to have the drop-in mount to mount the extended top, IIRC. I don't know if that is the case with the STH10 - even though there isn't an option to pick a drop-in mount on the order page for the STH10, the pictures show a 140.4 and a 120.4 drop-in mount, followed by a picture of the mounted 120mm extended top.
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/732/STH10_34__94468.1349967215.1280.1280.JPG
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/733/STH10_35__24345.1349967217.1280.1280.JPG


Thanks.


----------



## mandrix

Getting back to the pwm thing.....Swiftech now has an 8 way pwm splitter if that helps.

I like pwm for pump control, not so much for fans but that's my personal thing.

An Aquaero has one fan header with pwm capabilities from which a lot of fans could be chained. In this case the header would not be supplying voltage, just the pwm control and monitoring of the rpm.
I use mine to run 2xMCP35x pumps, and they are powered from the psu.
The problem here is everything run from one pwm capable header is controlled the same, whether the pwm control comes from a motherboard or from a device like the Aquaero.
Otherwise the other 3 fan headers on the Aquaero control via power output, the same with the Power Adjust units that can be added. All 3 pin fans can be controlled via software.

An advantage to pwm control is that often pwm capable devices can be run at a much lower rpm than devices that that are not pwm capable. Sort of like a built in "undervolt", except the voltage is constant.
This overcomes a common problem to undervolting, that is a controller that uses voltage usually can't compensate for startup draw if set too low, whereas a pwm device already has the full potential at it's disposal.
Hope that is understandable, lol.

I will add that the Aquaero compensates for this by having a "start boost" function, that can be set in terms of seconds to supply extra power during start up of fans/pumps/whatever. Very nice feature.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> The extended tops are just that - a top cover that is extended - in this case, by 120mm tall, with the ventilated roof. There is no bottom panel. But with the Merlin line of cases, you have to have the drop-in mount to mount the extended top, IIRC. I don't know if that is the case with the STH10 - even though there isn't an option to pick a drop-in mount on the order page for the STH10, the pictures show a 140.4 and a 120.4 drop-in mount, followed by a picture of the mounted 120mm extended top.
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/732/STH10_34__94468.1349967215.1280.1280.JPG
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/89/images/733/STH10_35__24345.1349967217.1280.1280.JPG


Anything that there are options for like the side or drop in mounts are definitely not included.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Getting back to the pwm thing.....Swiftech now has an 8 way pwm splitter if that helps.
> 
> I like pwm for pump control, not so much for fans but that's my personal thing.
> 
> An Aquaero has one fan header with pwm capabilities from which a lot of fans could be chained. In this case the header would not be supplying voltage, just the pwm control and monitoring of the rpm.
> I use mine to run 2xMCP35x pumps, and they are powered from the psu.
> The problem here is everything run from one pwm capable header is controlled the same, whether the pwm control comes from a motherboard or from a device like the Aquaero.
> Otherwise the other 3 fan headers on the Aquaero control via power output, the same with the Power Adjust units that can be added. All 3 pin fans can be controlled via software.
> 
> An advantage to pwm control is that often pwm capable devices can be run at a much lower rpm than devices that that are not pwm capable. Sort of like a built in "undervolt", except the voltage is constant.
> This overcomes a common problem to undervolting, that is a controller that uses voltage usually can't compensate for startup draw if set too low, whereas a pwm device already has the full potential at it's disposal.
> Hope that is understandable, lol.
> 
> I will add that the Aquaero compensates for this by having a "start boost" function, that can be set in terms of seconds to supply extra power during start up of fans/pumps/whatever. Very nice feature.


Nice answer Mandrix


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> So, if I get an extended 120mm top, it should give me some more breathing room to work with the Top?


Check out this pics from my build log:

Just to compare sizes, that's a 120mm top with an 85mm stacked on top of it. The case is an M8, but you get the idea.

Concerning PWM vs. voltage control: there could apparently also be a difference in the sound the fans make when running below max rpm.
It's what I've read, can't say I ever experienced it first hand (but like Mandrix I tend to undervolt and not use PWM for fans, my MCP35x takes PWM from the mobo - until the Aquaero gets set up - and power from the PSU directly).


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow Whatts, that gives you a lot of space up top. What were you able to fit in there?

My main rig is down, so no CS6 for the pics on my camera. But took some cell phone pics.







Slowly making some progress, makes it hard when working 10's every day.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow Whatts, that gives you a lot of space up top. What were you able to fit in there?
> 
> My main rig is down, so no CS6 for the pics on my camera. But took some cell phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly making some progress, makes it hard when working 10's every day.






Looking good.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Looking good.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow Whatts, that gives you a lot of space up top. What were you able to fit in there?


The 120mm allows me to run 2x 360 Alphacool Nexxxos 60mm rads on top in push/pull. The 85mm _just_ doesn't (not even with the bottom fans inside the case as it's set up now).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> The 120mm allows me to run 2x 360 Alphacool Nexxxos 60mm rads on top in push/pull. The 85mm _just_ doesn't (not even with the bottom fans inside the case as it's set up now).


So you don't use the 85mm and the 120mm together? It was just for the photo to compare the two?


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So you don't use the 85mm and the 120mm together? It was just for the photo to compare the two?


Indeed. Using both would require some serious metalwork


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Indeed. Using both would require some serious metalwork


This makes a lot more sense, I was so confused by how and why you were doing that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow Whatts, that gives you a lot of space up top. What were you able to fit in there?
> 
> My main rig is down, so no CS6 for the pics on my camera. But took some cell phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly making some progress, makes it hard when working 10's every day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks excellent! I really like the blue and white.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> That looks excellent! I really like the blue and white.


Thank you! It's one of my fav color combos.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thank you! It's one of my fav color combos.


Yeah, MSI blue looks particularly nice. I think I might have even had that board before... yup


----------



## PCModderMike

LOL holy smokes that sure is the same exact board!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I've got one of those in a micro-server I built at my office for... erm... something _important_!

(OK nothing important at all... but I had to do something with all the parts I had lying around). Love expense accounts.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I installed the H220 in my SM8. It's in my build log.


----------



## mandrix

Fun with copper tubing!


----------



## Balanar

^Damn that is COOL! Maybe for the next build haha.

Right now I have a question that I hope you guys can help me out with. I've been sitting on the fence about grabbing a CaseLabs cae (either M8, M10 or STH 10) except that I can't really find any solid answers after looking around.

1) What is the key difference between M10 and M8?
2) What is the maximum number of 480 Monsta Rads (in push pull) I will be able to fit into each of those? I think its 4 in the STH 10 but not too sure about the other 2. I'm fine with losing access to the drive bays.I would REALLY appreciate it if you inform me of what mount e.g. drop in mount etc, I would need to buy cos I would hate to get everything and then wait for another delivery because I missed out on some mounts.
3) Is it possible to revert the case to a 'normal' form even though I buy the parts for an reverse ATX layout? I should this is possible considering the key selling point of the Caselabs is customization but I just wanted to check.

Just some questions I hope someone can help me with so I can possibly join the club!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> ^Damn that is COOL! Maybe for the next build haha.
> 
> Right now I have a question that I hope you guys can help me out with. I've been sitting on the fence about grabbing a CaseLabs cae (either M8, M10 or STH 10) except that I can't really find any solid answers after looking around.
> 
> 1) What is the key difference between M10 and M8?
> 2) *What is the maximum number of 480 Monsta Rads (in push pull) I will be able to fit into each of those?* I think its 4 in the STH 10 but not too sure about the other 2. I'm fine with losing access to the drive bays.I would REALLY appreciate it if you inform me of what mount e.g. drop in mount etc, I would need to buy cos I would hate to get everything and then wait for another delivery because I missed out on some mounts.
> 3) Is it possible to revert the case to a 'normal' form even though I buy the parts for an reverse ATX layout? I should this is possible considering the key selling point of the Caselabs is customization but I just wanted to check.
> 
> Just some questions I hope someone can help me with so I can possibly join the club!


The only difference between the M10 and the M8 is the motherboard tray. (the '8' and '10' refer to the number of slots). The MH10 is also identical with the exception of it's depth (it's a deeper case and allows for 4x120 rads top and bottom as opposed to the 3x120 configurations in the M8 & M10.

You would not be able to fit ANY 480's in either the M10 or the M8, but you could fit 360 monstas (It would be a push to fit 5 but it could be done with either a pedestal or with an expanded top). If you look at some builds (like mine) you can see that the UT60 with fans comes down pretty close to the top edge of the motherboard. But if you put the fans on top (pull) and went with a higher top than standard (or even get the 120mm top and put the monstas on top with the fans inside the case in push config or push pull with the push set inside) then you could fit at least 4 of them.

If you are set on the 480 monsta's then you need either the MH10 or STH10 (or TH10, TX10, etc) You could fit a 480 vertically in the T10 but the depth supports only a 360 I think. Note that if you did the vertical configuration in the T10 then you wouldn't have any bays for anything however... and you might have to 'hang' one end... I'm not sure that they have a 480 flex-bay rad mount... but you could use a 360 and it would still be plenty stable in a T10.

As far as #3 it depends on the case... the STH10 (as well as the SM5 and SM8 if I'm not mistaken) can be completely disassembled and reassembled in the opposite configuration. In the case of the M8/M10 variants you're committed once you pick sides - because the reverse layout actually changes the PSU side and the CPU sides of the case I believe.

Hopefully Jim will clarify that but I think that's all accurate - sorry if I am mistaken about some of that... going mostly from memory of researching my M8 purchase.

EDIT: Based on the highlighted comment - I would just recommend you go with the TH10 or the TX10-V... because unless you're just going for e-peen overkill a rig that could even come close to utilizing over $1K in rads and fans is going to cost at least another $5K in hardware... and at that point... why bother trying to save a little floor space or a couple hundred dollars on one of the smaller models.

I say this because I've got over $3K in hardware in my M8 and it's cooled with only 2 UT60's in push only... and my water temps never see north of 31C (fully loaded CPU & GPUs... it's usually like 3C over ambient)... so if you're _needing_ 4 Monstas... you're likely cooling the most extreme overclocks on a quadfire or 4-way SLI rig with the highest OC possible on a select X series CPU, etc, etc... Why worry about it... just get the biggest and be done with it.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! So I finished my extensions this afternoon and I wanted to show you guys the before and after. Thanks to the guys who suggested for me to make extensions on the 8 and 4pin CPU. A special thanks goes out to Stren for being generous enough to donate some red shrink so I could make the extensions. Does this sound like speech or what.









Extensions:


Before:


After:


Oh and forgot to mention that I got a new soundcard too.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! So I finished my extensions this afternoon and I wanted to show you guys the before and after. Thanks to the guys who suggested for me to make extensions on the 8 and 4pin CPU. A special thanks goes out to Stren for being generous enough to donate some red shrink so I could make the extensions. Does this sound like speech or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extensions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Very nice work, much improved. The sleeve before looked good but the way it crossed the board looked awkward, looks great now.

Added some lights to my rig and new fans for the VRM section so I took some more pics. Copied the post from the water cooling club:











Spoiler: Moar Pics


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! So I finished my extensions this afternoon and I wanted to show you guys the before and after. Thanks to the guys who suggested for me to make extensions on the 8 and 4pin CPU. A special thanks goes out to Stren for being generous enough to donate some red shrink so I could make the extensions. Does this sound like speech or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extensions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Nice job, looks much better.


----------



## Zooty Cat

I was wondering if you have any thoughts on the front inside of the case. I have a CaseLabs build I'm working on now and I can't seem to reconcile the unevenness of the look on the inside of the case with the different lengths of the devices in the five and a half bays. I feel like there needs to be some kind of wall to even it out. (Of coarse if you don't have a window it probably doesn't matter)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! So I finished my extensions this afternoon and I wanted to show you guys the before and after. Thanks to the guys who suggested for me to make extensions on the 8 and 4pin CPU. A special thanks goes out to Stren for being generous enough to donate some red shrink so I could make the extensions. Does this sound like speech or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Extensions:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention that I got a new soundcard too.


Woah! This is sweet clean!! Nice job Ragsters!


----------



## Silveralien81

Just finished upgrading my cooling solution in my M8. Added a waterblock to my 680 and put in another 360 rad.

Mobo cable management (What cables?)


PSU cable management (Holy cables Batman!)


In action. The black light LEDs cause havoc with my camera.


I'm still not totally done. The CPU block and reservoir LEDs failed so I need to get new ones. Also, I've been lazy lately and never got around to sleeving my GPU cables. But this looks good so far I think.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Looks nice man, these cases are total beasts.

Started a TH10 build log in the Intel build log section, Didn't want to clog up this thread, here is the link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371150/build-log-leviathan#post_19538032


----------



## Silveralien81

All I can say Witchdoctor is WOW! While I am not a fan of the look of bare copper tubing, I can appreciate the craftsmanship involved. That is VERY impressive.


----------



## younkster11

I got the white sth10 and working on my loop right now and loving it everyday.


----------



## stren

Nice work ragsters and scorpion. Added Witchdoctor and Falcon3. younkster11 you'll need to post a pic to join the club!

Nearly at 150 members









Did I miss anybody?

Also if you hadn't seen new pics of the S3 case are up!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> I was wondering if you have any thoughts on the front inside of the case. I have a CaseLabs build I'm working on now and I can't seem to reconcile the unevenness of the look on the inside of the case with the different lengths of the devices in the five and a half bays. I feel like there needs to be some kind of wall to even it out. (Of coarse if you don't have a window it probably doesn't matter)


You could do that with the accessory mount and attachment plates, but I doubt if that would look better. I have 2 long bay mounts and a short one with an XL window, can't say it bothers me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Started a TH10 build log in the Intel build log section, Didn't want to clog up this thread, here is the link
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371150/build-log-leviathan#post_19538032


Copper awesomeness!


----------



## hammerforged

Build Log


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Thing of beauty.

Question: the mounting plates...can they attach to the inside wall next to the MOBO tray?


----------



## compalalaska

Sign me up!

Sorry I was to lazy to do a build log.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mandrix

Nice. Is that a fan filter on the front?


----------



## stren

hammerforged - I already had your build log but thanks for the update pics it looks awesome

compalalaska - added you as #149 which means the next person to join is #150!!


----------



## Mr Brothers

so many nice ones.....

well i have had my STH10 for close to a Year now and im about to give it a BIG upgrade, so ill get back with more pictures when i get all my parts.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> Thing of beauty.
> 
> Question: the mounting plates...can they attach to the inside wall next to the MOBO tray?


No







They are actually attached to the PSU support bar ( the bar with the vinyl on it). Actually very sturdy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nice. Is that a fan filter on the front?


Yeap. Just a piece of filter material sandwhiched between the front cover.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> Sorry I was to lazy to do a build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice ST10 - like the rearrangement of the pump and cables









Here's a Merlin owner club thread to register on - http://www.overclock.net/t/1354199/merlin-sm5-sm8-sm8-x-st10-st10-x-case-owners-club


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Nice ST10 - like the rearrangement of the pump and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Merlin owner club thread to register on - http://www.overclock.net/t/1354199/merlin-sm5-sm8-sm8-x-st10-st10-x-case-owners-club


Sweet, Thanks and Thanks!


----------



## stren

The TX10 can also act as a storage closet when needed:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quit posting pictures of your rig Stren... now I have to change my pants again...


----------



## stren

so I shouldn't post any pictures of the titan blocks here?


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Show off...

...yes


----------



## Dingleberrydad

I mean yes post the pics


----------



## stren

Oh alright then







3/8 arrived so far, no card yet lol:


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Me like #2


----------



## Scorpion49

That EK block is gorgeous, I'm so glad they started to go back with the older look.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh alright then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8 arrived so far, no card yet lol:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That EK block really does it for me


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

In general I think I like the aquacomputer stuff better than the EK stuff... but in this case that EK block is just so attractive. I'm delighted they've dropped the crop-circle thing (although I understand others are probably disappointed with the change).


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> In general I think I like the aquacomputer stuff better than the EK stuff... but in this case that EK block is just so attractive. I'm delighted they've dropped the crop-circle thing (although I understand others are probably disappointed with the change).


Seems the crop circle design did grow on some people, including myself. For those who like it, there's a version now available for Titan.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I've _tried_ to learn to like it - but I always wind up liking builds done with them _in spite of_ the circles... but I've never seen one that I felt wouldn't have been even better without them. That's what's really great about them releasing stuff with both. Now if only my blocks weren't already acquired... but then again with as successful as they've become - I'm sure they'll be around when I next get the urge to upgrade!


----------



## Denis777

Ok i want to be official sm8 owner


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Ok i want to be official sm8 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How come you got 4 cards but only a 3 way bridge? Am I missing something? Otherwise, very nice









Edit: What PSU is that that will run the four cards? I looked again and see it is a NOVA 1500. My AX1200 is maxxed with my 3 7970's or I woulda picked up a fourth.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> How come you got 4 cards but only a 3 way bridge? Am I missing something? Otherwise, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What PSU is that that will run the four cards? My AX1200 is maxxed with my 3 7970's or I woulda picked up a fourth.


Looks like a Rampage III Extreme board which only supports tri sli. The 4th card would just be for physx I guess.

Looks like a NEX1500 PSU

Adding this to the list...nice build btw


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like a Rampage III Extreme board which only supports tri sli. The 4th card would just be for physx I guess.
> 
> Looks like a NEX1500 PSU
> 
> Adding this to the list...nice build btw


Damn man, you monitor this like a hawk. Thanks for the quick answers! And that is interesting, I woulda assumed a board that expensive coulda done Quad SLI.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> Damn man, you monitor this like a hawk. Thanks for the quick answers! And that is interesting, I woulda assumed a board that expensive coulda done Quad SLI.


Well it can if you get the optional R3E lane extender card. X58 couldn't natively support enough lanes for quad SLI. It can however do quad CFX. For quad SLI on X58 you have to buy a board with an NF200 pci lane splitter chip, but that introduces it's own problems. The R3E extender board was essentially a new board that plugged into the existing pci-e sockets and connected to the NF200 chips and then on to new pci-e sockets:










Pretty bad ass. Derick tried to sell me his lol but the NF200 chips had so many issues that it's better to just move over to a R4E


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> How come you got 4 cards but only a 3 way bridge? Am I missing something? Otherwise, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What PSU is that that will run the four cards? I looked again and see it is a NOVA 1500. My AX1200 is maxxed with my 3 7970's or I woulda picked up a fourth.


I don't believe that your AX1200 is maxed out. How did you test this?


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well it can if you get the optional R3E lane extender card. X58 couldn't natively support enough lanes for quad SLI. It can however do quad CFX. For quad SLI on X58 you have to buy a board with an NF200 pci lane splitter chip, but that introduces it's own problems. The R3E extender board was essentially a new board that plugged into the existing pci-e sockets and connected to the NF200 chips and then on to new pci-e sockets:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad ass. Derick tried to sell me his lol but the NF200 chips had so many issues that it's better to just move over to a R4E


That is pretty bad ass!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I don't believe that your AX1200 is maxed out. How did you test this?


I have it hooked up to a KAW. Its not 100% maxxed, but I can't really put another card on it. I pull about 1150 Watts from the outlet, once you factor in efficiency there is another 200 or so watts of head room but that is far from what I would need for another 7970. On top of that there is no more spots to plug into on the psu unless I used molex to pci-e adapters. I also pull that amount of wattage 24/7 since I use the machine to mine bitcoin if I am not gaming.


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like a Rampage III Extreme board which only supports tri sli. The 4th card would just be for physx I guess.
> 
> Looks like a NEX1500 PSU
> 
> Adding this to the list...nice build btw


Yup that is correct rampage 3 4th card is dedicated for PhysX which is not really needed mainly 4th card is for looks.
PSU that i have is evga supernova nex1500 1500 watts which is overkill for my build lol


----------



## younkster11

Slowly upgrading it.


----------



## socketus

Build Log ! build Log ! Build log !! please


----------



## PCModderMike

Beautiful case


----------



## joesaiditstrue

My semi-finalized M8, excuse the cable management side of the case.. as I haven't decided on how I want the floor to look


----------



## younkster11

I finally got my build log started but it might take me a while because of classes but I hope I get it done soon.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376186/build-log-my-first-custom-water-cooled-computer


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> My semi-finalized M8, excuse the cable management side of the case.. as I haven't decided on how I want the floor to look


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> I finally got my build log started but it might take me a while because of classes but I hope I get it done soon.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376186/build-log-my-first-custom-water-cooled-computer


added joe and added younkster's build log


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> added joe and added younkster's build log


There's not much to catch, but I have a build log going on too.


----------



## snapsimo

Can I join the club?

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DrewWyber

My M8 build:


----------



## stren

Added snapsimo and drew


----------



## bmacks1

I have to say that the STH10 is by far the best case I have ever owned. Props to CaseLabs for making such wonderful cases.


----------



## fasttracker440

I just recently got a MH10 and did not select the reverse MB tray option is this something i can change my self i kind of looked around and the slider rail is rivited in so it dosent look like something easy to do i know for a fact the merlin line can watched a vid of it but that dosent seem to carry over in to the magnum line if some one could point me towards something to get me started would be great ty


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> Damn man, you monitor this like a hawk. Thanks for the quick answers! And that is interesting, I woulda assumed a board that expensive coulda done Quad SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it can if you get the optional R3E lane extender card. X58 couldn't natively support enough lanes for quad SLI. It can however do quad CFX. For quad SLI on X58 you have to buy a board with an NF200 pci lane splitter chip, but that introduces it's own problems. The R3E extender board was essentially a new board that plugged into the existing pci-e sockets and connected to the NF200 chips and then on to new pci-e sockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad ass. Derick tried to sell me his lol but the NF200 chips had so many issues that it's better to just move over to a R4E
Click to expand...

Should have bought it for e-peen status. Now that my main board is an R3E BE I kind of wish I had kept it. Just for the Lulz.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

I'm not really sure how that would work with any normal case given that the cards would be hanging out past where the slots stop ... know what i mean

Code:



Code:


iosheld    pci  pci

vs

             pci    pci
ioshield

doesn't fit...


----------



## derickwm

DD made a specially modded case for it back in the day and I'm sure CaseLabs would be willing to if you asked nicely


----------



## mandrix

Copper tubing finished, for now anyway.
Ignore unsleeved temp sensor hanging in front, I forget to remove it for the shot. It's only used for calibration of the inline sensors.


----------



## DrewWyber

Wanted to post a better pic


----------



## Thernen

Here are some pictures of my Merlin ST10-X with Pedestal.








*Official* *CaseLabs* Owners Club!







*CaseLabs MERLIN Owners Club*


----------



## compalalaska

Really nice man, now you gotta fill her up. Ugh, makes me want a pedestal now... Oh well, always next time lol.


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> Really nice man, now you gotta fill her up. Ugh, makes me want a pedestal now... Oh well, always next time lol.


Performance PC shipped the 2 480 rads today. So 4 day ground then I will start!


----------



## stren

Nice - Added


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Please add me to the club. Pic of ST10-X next to the puny little Lian Li it will be replacing once the rest of my "stuff" arrives (rads, fittings, 2nd pump, etc).


----------



## stren

added


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Hope to see some S3s poppin in soon


----------



## MintyFresh269

My vote for BBBB.


----------



## pwnography6

I want in pls







I have the M8.

Link to build log - http://forums.tweaktown.com/case-modding-madness/50487-build-log-caselabs-magnum-m8.html


So jealous of all you pedestal boys


----------



## stren

Added


----------



## fasttracker440

I know its a bit ugly its a work in progress got another 480 rad in the mail and some fittings will get it squared away after that just toss me in to the club case is the MH10 and from my browsing its one of the few on here i wont be doing a build log as i am to lazy/inpatient to sit around and take pics and talk about what im doing the old saying a pic is worth a thousand words works for me


----------



## stren

the drinks are free at fasttrack's house









added...


----------



## fasttracker440

upon seeing how crappy it looks and i just put it out there kind of feeling like i dident do the case justice. and i am regretting getting a window for the psu side would have been nice to just cram a bunch of crap in there and not care how it looks hind site is 20 20. anyways i am looking for some type of pdu that i can use in conjunction with a sub floor on the mb side that would let me route all the ugly power cable under it and then just get some of the nice pre fab sleeved cables anyone know where i can get such a beast would like to have a 24pin and 6+2 pin x 6


----------



## derickwm

Looks similar to mine


----------



## Witchdoctor

Finally done ...........









http://www.overclock.net/t/1371150/build-log-leviathan


----------



## pwnography6

Thanks Stren!


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Finally done ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371150/build-log-leviathan


Nice build. I was gonna talk trash about the copper, but I can't. I really like the copper.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Finally done ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371150/build-log-leviathan


Good work I like the way the copper looks through the window.


----------



## P3nnywise

Ok guys. Here it is. My build is now on the front page of CPU Magazine.
You can view it as cpumag.com Check out the 4 page article on page 38.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wow. Nice!


----------



## akira749

Nice coverage!


----------



## socketus

It'd be nice to have a direct link, if possible. Chrome zooms in on every click - can't get the page arrows or next to them, or even to drag the page - to work.

NM ... stinking works in IE









Yah, that's a really nice writeup ... of course, can't wait to see what your next project will entail


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that's awesome getting in there.


----------



## DrewWyber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Ok guys. Here it is. My build is now on the front page of CPU Magazine.
> You can view it as cpumag.com Check out the 4 page article on page 38.
> Let me know what you think.


Hey what reservoir is that on the front of your case? Do you have a link to where I could buy something like that? Right now I just have a cylinder but would love a box shaped reservoir like yours that could be mounted & visible from the front of the case.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrewWyber*
> 
> Hey what reservoir is that on the front of your case? Do you have a link to where I could buy something like that? Right now I just have a cylinder but would love a box shaped reservoir like yours that could be mounted & visible from the front of the case.


It is custom built by him you won't find it anywhere


----------



## DrewWyber

Oh ok thats a real bummer. Very cool build.


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrewWyber*
> 
> Oh ok thats a real bummer. Very cool build.


Check out frozencpu.com They have a ton of 5.25" bay reservoirs. Not quite as impressive as a custom job like P3nnywise's, but some are still pretty cool.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrewWyber*
> 
> Oh ok thats a real bummer. Very cool build.


You could always make your own that was similar... might take some work but with patience anything is possible.


----------



## Shaitan

Well, I never posted any pictures of my M8 so I figured it was time to post pictures of my new SM8. Excuse the crappy iPhone pics, I am horrible at taking pictures.


----------



## Nick7269

Nice looking setup there.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> Nice looking setup there.


Thanks!


----------



## Falcon3

Leak Testing...Complete!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Well, I never posted any pictures of my M8 so I figured it was time to post pictures of my new SM8. Excuse the crappy iPhone pics, I am horrible at taking pictures.


Ah crap... you just made me order a bunch of new parts that I didn't really need... because that looks so nice and clean. Going to be adding blue to my rig asap.









Soooo clean.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah crap... you just made me order a bunch of new parts that I didn't really need... because that looks so nice and clean. Going to be adding blue to my rig asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo clean.


I know what you mean, I spend way too much time lurking on these forums and it gives me too many ideas which in turn causes me to spend too much money! I think I have 4 unused cases sitting in my living room that I need to get rid of because of getting too many ideas.


----------



## stren

Looking good! No pics exist of your old M8?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looking good! No pics exist of your old M8?


No, unfortunately not. I never really got it to a point worthy of pics in my opinion. I actually rebuilt it countless times, but it never seemed quite right.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Well, I never posted any pictures of my M8 so I figured it was time to post pictures of my new SM8. Excuse the crappy iPhone pics, I am horrible at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The blue coolant looks cool, literally.









EDIT: Also, you said M8....but looks like an SM8?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The blue coolant looks cool, literally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, you said M8....but looks like an SM8?


He had an M8 and then changed to (or added) an SM8


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> He had an M8 and then changed to (or added) an SM8


Ah, SM8, M8, all flying around....just blew right by it and didn't fully comprehend. My bad.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ah, SM8, M8, all flying around....just blew right by it and didn't fully comprehend. My bad.


Yeah I thought it was a typo at first too lol


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ah, SM8, M8, all flying around....just blew right by it and didn't fully comprehend. My bad.


Yeah, I had an M8 for quite awhile. I ultimately decided that I liked the SM8 more so I switched.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Yeah, I had an M8 for quite awhile. I ultimately decided that I liked the SM8 more so I switched.


Ahhh ... an Oklahoman. And from Moore. You must be the anti-matter compared to cpachris, in comparing logging about your CL builds


----------



## madbrayniak

I would like to join!

I finally have myself a Caselabs M8 sitting in my office and I have some BIG plans for this bad boy


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I would like to join!
> 
> I finally have myself a Caselabs M8 sitting in my office and I have some BIG plans for this bad boy






You need to post a photo







By the way make a build log! lol


----------



## DrewWyber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I thought it was a typo at first too lol


I stared at ur avatar for like, 5 minutes. It's mesmerizing lol


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ahhh ... an Oklahoman. And from Moore. You must be the anti-matter compared to cpachris, in comparing logging about your CL builds


Lol yep! I'm not much of one for making build logs. Too impatient to just get it done.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> You need to post a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way make a build log! lol


I'll get on that, have a pic on my phone but I cant log onto photobucket at work.


----------



## PCModderMike

It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.


----------



## socketus

Very nice ! yah, I'd kill for a desktop CL







Your sig rig says, Crossover 27 - but that's not its stock stand - I like that floating look a lot


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Very nice ! yah, I'd kill for a desktop CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig rig says, Crossover 27 - but that's not its stock stand - I like that floating look a lot


Thanks! Ya it's the 27Q, I ditched the original stand for this mount - Wanted to go for that floating look like you said.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.


Nice!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice SM5 bud. The monitor stand is nice too.


----------



## Shaitan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.






Really liking the white and blue. Of course, I'm always a fan of anything blue!


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Hope to see some S3s poppin in soon


Should be just a matter of time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice SM5 bud. The monitor stand is nice too.


Thanks bud man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> 
> Really liking the white and blue. Of course, I'm always a fan of anything blue!


Me too! Thank you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.


Nice work - also for the rest of us that means our desks just aren't big enough


----------



## mandrix

I like mine standing on the floor beside me. I have to look up to see the top. lol.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks bud man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Thank you.


No problem bud bro.


----------



## hammerforged

I had to get my ST10 its own desk ha


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I had to get my ST10 its own desk ha


digging the painted copper tubing... that is what it is right? Looks nice good job.

Yeah I have a 6.5' desk so my SM8 fits on it, however had to balance out some weight Im about 75lbs with water in it.


----------



## socketus

I like that, lower than the main desk, very cool


----------



## stren

I thought about doing something like that for the TX10, but then it would need a ramp to get up


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice work - also for the rest of us that means our desks just aren't big enough


That's why I had mine made (Room&Board Parsons). If you're willing to wait they can make them any size you want... need a 38"X80" desktop... no problem. Want the top of it to be granite/glass/hardwood/powdercoated MDF? No problem there either. Of course, if you got the above size with a solid surface top I think the price would be north of $1500 but it would definitely last a lifetime and a half.









I got two smaller ones for flexibility in placement - one 30"X60" and one 30"X72" with a gray powdercoated MDF top... it's about the right color for your rig to stand next to it Stren - I can PM you my address if you like to send your Thief to me for a photoshoot.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought about doing something like that for the TX10, but then it would need a ramp to get up


HA! First world problems without a doubt









They should should make a self lifting stand.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought about doing something like that for the TX10, but then it would need a ramp to get up


I can lend you my shop crane if you like.


----------



## younkster11

I finished my mod on my case.


----------



## longroadtrip

I really like that blue!


----------



## rtessenear

My new Case Labs build: Simply the best case you can buy.














Specs:
CPU i73770K @ 4.8Ghz (@ 1.35 volts) idle temp is 20C, 100% load temp is 50C using Hailea 500A Chiller (this bad boy goes down to 4C).
Memory Corsair Dominator GT 2666 Plat series.
Video Two EVGA Hydro Copper GTX 680's
Mainboard GA-Z77X-UP7
Power Supply Silverstone 1500 watt.
Drives Boot volume Raid 0 Two Samsung 830 pro SSD @ 1.2Gbs throughput. Data volume 3 V-raptors in raid 0.
WB- Heat Killer 3.0 CPU block and X SPC Chipset Block.


----------



## younkster11

Thanks. I mixed it and gave it a metallic flake to just because i can


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's nice having a CaseLabs case that you can actually fit on your desk lol.


I agree with that! lol









I'm moth balling my TH10, and going to get SM8. The TH10, for me, is just way to effing huge!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> Thanks. I mixed it and gave it a metallic flake to just because i can


It is a very nice blue, good job on the build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> I agree with that! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moth balling my TH10, and going to get SM8. The TH10, for me, is just way to effing huge!


Haha awesome.

I slacked off hard on my log....but I do have final pics coming...


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Looking good. Like the back round too.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Looking good. Like the back round too.


Thanks man


----------



## PCModderMike

Hate to double post....but kinda quiet in here.
Well I placed an order to change some things already, but figured I would post some "final" pics before those come in.


----------



## akira749

So nice!!! That subtle blue glow is gorgeous!


----------



## Raptorpowa

I'm not quite done yet but here is mine....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> So nice!!! That subtle blue glow is gorgeous!


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptorpowa*
> 
> I'm not quite done yet but here is mine....


Looking good from what I can see


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hate to double post....but kinda quiet in here.
> Well I placed an order to change some things already, but figured I would post some "final" pics before those come in.






Nice lighting with the blue led's


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtessenear*
> 
> My new Case Labs build: Simply the best case you can buy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> CPU i73770K @ 4.8Ghz (@ 1.35 volts) idle temp is 20C, 100% load temp is 50C using Hailea 500A Chiller (this bad boy goes down to 4C).
> Memory Corsair Dominator GT 2666 Plat series.
> Video Two EVGA Hydro Copper GTX 680's
> Mainboard GA-Z77X-UP7
> Power Supply Silverstone 1500 watt.
> Drives Boot volume Raid 0 Two Samsung 830 pro SSD @ 1.2Gbs throughput. Data volume 3 V-raptors in raid 0.
> WB- Heat Killer 3.0 CPU block and X SPC Chipset Block.


How much noise does that little chiller make? I also see a radiator...is it in the same loop as the chiller, or do you have two loops?


----------



## stren

added rtess and raptor







Some excellent work going on here - pcmoddermike you're on EK's facebook page too.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Nice lighting with the blue led's











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> added rtess and raptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some excellent work going on here - pcmoddermike you're on EK's facebook page too.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> How much noise does that little chiller make? I also see a radiator...is it in the same loop as the chiller, or do you have two loops?


You need something more like this chris. Put it in the garage, get a serious aquarium pump to pump up to where your computer is and get rid of all your radiators and fans that you worked so hard on


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You need something more like this chris. Put it in the garage, get a serious aquarium pump to pump up to where your computer is and get rid of all your radiators and fans that you worked so hard on


Busted link....but I'm assuming its a redonkulous sized chiller?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Busted link....but I'm assuming its a redonkulous sized chiller?


Yeah 1.5HP, the only downside is that it likes 20-40GPM of flow, you'd have to have it on a separate loop and feed a large reservoir that then feeds the computer's loops.


----------



## freitz

Moved to R-ATX for future upgrades

Before


After


Lots cable management to still take care. I just wanted to have it working for now.

Not sure what the deal was with lightroom the bottom picture somehow got saved at a printed jpeg.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow I can see what you were talking about, both ways do look similar. Nice. Looks great. It's fantastic. Love it. So much.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Moved to R-ATX for future upgrades
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots cable management to still take care. I just wanted to have it working for now.
> 
> Not sure what the deal was with lightroom the bottom picture somehow got saved at a printed jpeg.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


.........


----------



## rtessenear

The Chiller is not little (downside)... It can dissipate 800Watts of heat; however it's not noisy at all. It also only runs for 3-4min and turns off for 5min at a time. I have two loops the Quad 120 Rad you see is for the the Video loop. The Chill cools the CPU and Chipset.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtessenear*
> 
> The Chiller is not little (downside)... It can dissipate 800Watts of heat; however it's not noisy at all. It also only runs for 3-4min and turns off for 5min at a time. I have two loops the Quad 120 Rad you see is for the the Video loop. The Chill cools the CPU and Chipset.


So this is what confuses me about chillers. That looks like a 1/4 HP unit that's rated for 3200BTU. 1HP is ~750W so that would be ~190W best case scenario which matches well with the 330W max input power usage ([email protected]). But yet 3200 BTUs is 900W of cooling. So someone please explain to me how this thing creates energy?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8661097603/
SO STOKED!!!


----------



## mandrix

4x480mm rads rocking some AP-15's.
Top pedestal is 2xUT60's in push/pull & the lower ped has 2xSR1's with only push fans 'cause that's all they need.


Need moar copper! Also need to adjust the horizontal pipe from gpu's to Aquaero's when I get time and level it back out since I added the second Aquaero block.


Two Aquaero water blocks linked with copper color fittings, and a venerable FC8 (for led's & HDD cage fan) rounding out the trio of controllers.




Love or hate it, that's what I got.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow what a tower. How tall is that thing now?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 4x480mm rads rocking some AP-15's.
> Top pedestal is 2xUT60's in push/pull & the lower ped has 2xSR1's with only push fans 'cause that's all they need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need moar copper! Also need to adjust the horizontal pipe from gpu's to Aquaero's when I get time and level it back out since I added the second Aquaero block.
> 
> 
> Two Aquaero water blocks linked with copper color fittings, and a venerable FC8 (for led's & HDD cage fan) rounding out the trio of controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love or hate it, that's what I got.


----------



## P3nnywise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8661097603/
> SO STOKED!!!


You should start a work log on it.
What plans do you have for it?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a tower. How tall is that thing now?


Castors and all it's 49".


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> You should start a work log on it.
> What plans do you have for it?


ASUS P8Z77-I (have)
I7 2700k (have)
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400 (or 2133)
Samsung 840 256gb SSD x2 (have)
Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB (have)
Galaxy GTX 670 (Looking at a titan or 690... Probably going with a 690)
Seasonic x850 PSU (have)

Cooling Parts
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 240 rad x2 (maybe a 240 front and 120/140 rear???)
Heatkiller GPU and CPU blocks or EK nickel
Bitspower shining silver compression fittings (would like 3/4x1/2 but that might be a bit much)
Swiftech MCP655pwm with Bitspower mod top and water tank Z-Multi.

MDPC Sleeve
grey mk2
ti grey
black
aquamarine mk2


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Castors and all it's 49".


----------



## rtessenear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So this is what confuses me about chillers. That looks like a 1/4 HP unit that's rated for 3200BTU. 1HP is ~750W so that would be ~190W best case scenario which matches well with the 330W max input power usage ([email protected]). But yet 3200 BTUs is 900W of cooling. So someone please explain to me how this thing creates energy?


It's 1/2 HP which does 790W. It's rated to cool 800-1000L aquariums, I am only cooling a small part of that with my loop, that is how this thing becomes so efficient. I can tell you this is the only chiller where temps at 100% prime Load go down when running. That is amazing. I can get my 4.8 Ghz @ 1.35v CPU to run less then 50C (chiller set to 40F) with 100% load for hrs. Plus you can control the chiller to stay above the dew point, that prevents condensation. Not sure what your asking, "How this thing creates energy". I think you already know it's phase change and it's absorbing energy and has a large FAN Rad in the cooler which removes the energy.

Specs:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_373&products_id=32957

Review:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/07/20/hailea-hc-500a-water-chiller-review/2


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtessenear*
> 
> It's 1/2 HP which does 790W. It's rated to cool 800-1000L aquariums, I am only cooling a small part of that with my loop, that is how this thing becomes so efficient. I can tell you this is the only chiller where temps at 100% prime Load go down when running. That is amazing. I can get my 4.8 Ghz @ 1.35v CPU to run less then 50C (chiller set to 40F) with 100% load for hrs. Plus you can control the chiller to stay above the dew point, that prevents condensation. Not sure what your asking, "How this thing creates energy". I think you already know it's phase change and it's absorbing energy and has a large FAN Rad in the cooler which removes the energy.
> 
> Specs:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_373&products_id=32957
> 
> Review:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/07/20/hailea-hc-500a-water-chiller-review/2


Yeah I guess I got confused by the compressor specs and thinking that the compressor had to be rated for the load. There are two ratings - the cooling specs and the input power specs. I expected the two to line up but it doesn't in a chiller unit, instead it only needs to be rated for the power to do the heat transfer of the load across the system, then the load gets dumped to the environment. All the input power/compressor rating needs to do is to cover the inefficiency of the cooling system. And it's efficiency is that it can cool 800W but uses 400W to do so, so the effiency is ~66%.

Anyway I think I understand it now lol.


----------



## rtessenear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I guess I got confused by the compressor specs and thinking that the compressor had to be rated for the load. There are two ratings - the cooling specs and the input power specs. I expected the two to line up but it doesn't in a chiller unit, instead it only needs to be rated for the power to do the heat transfer of the load across the system, then the load gets dumped to the environment. All the input power/compressor rating needs to do is to cover the inefficiency of the cooling system. And it's efficiency is that it can cool 800W but uses 400W to do so, so the effiency is ~66%.
> 
> Anyway I think I understand it now lol.


The sad thing is this is much more efficient then my previous 500W custom made TEC chiller. I had 24 Tech's sandwiched between two water blocks on each bank (3 TEC's per bank), utilizing a cold loop and a hot loop. That bad boy could draw some power. I had 2KW in my system.

Also keep in mind that in an hr of use it only runs for 15-20 min of the hr. So power consumption is much lower. On for 2-3 min off off 4-5min under 100% load a little better then that ratio with normal use. This cooler is solid. I would recommend it to anyone who is thinking about doing Phase but dreading the board setup to do so. I have done it all and this by far is the easiest.


----------



## spikeSP

Hey all. Just got my STH10 a few days ago and began my build log.

WARNING: HUGE work in progress,but am loving the HUGE case everyday









http://www.overclock.net/t/1384440/build-log-phantom-caselabs-sth10-rampage-iii-extreme-triple-sli-watercool-in-progress


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtessenear*
> 
> The sad thing is this is much more efficient then my previous 500W custom made TEC chiller. I had 24 Tech's sandwiched between two water blocks on each bank (3 TEC's per bank), utilizing a cold loop and a hot loop. That bad boy could draw some power. I had 2KW in my system.
> 
> Also keep in mind that in an hr of use it only runs for 15-20 min of the hr. So power consumption is much lower. On for 2-3 min off off 4-5min under 100% load a little better then that ratio with normal use. This cooler is solid. I would recommend it to anyone who is thinking about doing Phase but dreading the board setup to do so. I have done it all and this by far is the easiest.


Yeah having done board prep I would agree it's a pain. My phase unit is also annoyingly loud but that's probably down to the choice of compressor/fan I imagine as they are essentially the same thing just tuned differently. I guess it depends where you live too if you're in a super humid area the dew point is going to be so high that it won't help much. What kind of temps do you get vs ambient? Did you notice a increase in clock after shifting from regular ambient water cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Hey all. Just got my STH10 a few days ago and began my build log.
> 
> WARNING: HUGE work in progress,but am loving the HUGE case everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384440/build-log-phantom-caselabs-sth10-rampage-iii-extreme-triple-sli-watercool-in-progress


Hey Spike - thanks for the link - please post some sexy photos in this thread to join the club please


----------



## snowfree52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


What kind of led did you use for the CPU ?

this looks awesome !


----------



## spikeSP

Not that sexy _yet_ but it is a work in LOTS of progress to come


----------



## longroadtrip

My S3 made it today!

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4899_zps861e7c1b.jpg.html


----------



## cpachris

Can't wait to see your log longroadtrip!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> What kind of led did you use for the CPU ?
> 
> this looks awesome !


Thanks!
I can't find the exact one, but it was something like THIS I am using for the CPU block. Sleeved it with my own paracord to fit in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> 
> 
> Not that sexy _yet_ but it is a work in LOTS of progress to come


Looking good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My S3 made it today!
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4899_zps861e7c1b.jpg.html


Congrats!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My S3 made it today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4899_zps861e7c1b.jpg.html


XL window! NICE


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> XL window! NICE


Thanks! Have the XL windows on both sides...going to do something interesting with the drives....


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My S3 made it today!
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4899_zps861e7c1b.jpg.html


Can't wait to see what you do with this case.


----------



## derickwm

Mmm longroadtrip has an S3... I'll be watching :ninja:


----------



## Thrasher1016

I want in!







So happy...









Thanks - T


----------



## stren

Added spike, LRT and thrasher


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks stren! Just so you know...the links to Thrasher and my build logs are reversed...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks stren! Just so you know...the links to Thrasher and my build logs are reversed...


derp derp derp fixing now


----------



## derickwm

HERP DERP


----------



## rtessenear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah having done board prep I would agree it's a pain. My phase unit is also annoyingly loud but that's probably down to the choice of compressor/fan I imagine as they are essentially the same thing just tuned differently. I guess it depends where you live too if you're in a super humid area the dew point is going to be so high that it won't help much. What kind of temps do you get vs ambient? Did you notice a increase in clock after shifting from regular ambient water cooling?
> Hey Spike - thanks for the link - please post some sexy photos in this thread to join the club please


I live in VA; however I am able to keep the chiller at 48-52F (10-12C on the water block ) with no condensation problems in the summer. In the Winter I can go down to 38-40F. In my lab I can go all the way to 32F. Not bad temp for a chiller. The cool part is when the unit is running the temps go down during full Prime load. Considering the unit starts with only 1C temp Delta, the temps don't get a chance to go up much before the unit turns on. Even under load, the unit only runs for 2 min then stops for about 4-5 min. I have over 1.5gal of coolant in the system and the large res in the chiller itself. unfortunately I can only get my CPU to 4.9 GHz, I was at 4.8 GHz with my Tec Chiller. My over-clock is not a cooling issue, my temps never get above 50C with 100% load @ 1.35V I have gone as high as 1.45V and the temps did not go up, the chiller was able to handle the increase. So it's probably my overclocking skills with Mem that sucks.. Although, I have used many diff timings and such on the mem with no luck. I was able to get over 4.8 with a beta bios that is better for Bclk increase. So 102 on the Bclk.


----------



## P3nnywise

Time to start modding again.
I'll be posting up a build log when I get started. I'm waiting for a couple parts to come in first.
Mark me down for another one Stren. We need to get a bunch of are mods together and build a city of CaseLabs cases.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> Time to start modding again.
> I'll be posting up a build log when I get started. I'm waiting for a couple parts to come in first.
> Mark me down for another one Stren. We need to get a bunch of are mods together and build a city of CaseLabs cases.


NO SPOILERS FOR A FELLOW TUXEDO OWNER!!!









Very nice!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## snapsimo

Just a few more pics of how the build went along. This is after final fill and run. All went without a hitch.
Still not happy though with the setup was kind of rushed a little at the end. Hence different colour tubing and fittings. Works though and very cool. Running BF3 gives me 45 CPU and 40 GPU temps. Very happy with that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCModderMike

My Durelene tubing turned to crap....so replaced it with some Primochill LRT Advanced and went back to pastel at the same time. Also rearranged some things like the pump placement. Couple quick shots, going to get some real pics up later.


----------



## socketus

Wow ! that was quick on the Durelene .. or was it from an earlier build ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My Durelene tubing turned to crap....so replaced it with some Primochill LRT Advanced and went back to pastel at the same time. Also rearranged some things like the pump placement. Couple quick shots, going to get some real pics up later.


My pastel color did you end up using?


----------



## derickwm

What... I thought duralene was good stuff??


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Wow ! that was quick on the Durelene .. or was it from an earlier build ?


It was brand new when it went in....and yea it was quick, only about 6 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> My pastel color did you end up using?


What pastel color you mean? It's Ice Dragon coolant with Mayhems deep blue dye.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What... I thought duralene was good stuff??


Not so much.


----------



## derickwm

Wow... the reasons to go hard tubing just keep getting longer. Except for QDCs... :/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What... I thought duralene was good stuff??


Good given the price that is half of name brand tubing. Try primochill advanced (not the pro which clouds up pretty fast) or masterkleer. But yeah we need QDCs for hard tubing


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow... the reasons to go hard tubing just keep getting longer. Except for QDCs... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Good given the price that is half of name brand tubing. Try primochill advanced (not the pro which clouds up pretty fast) or masterkleer. But yeah we need QDCs for hard tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The same avvys eh?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> My pastel color did you end up using?
> 
> 
> 
> What pastel color you mean? It's Ice Dragon coolant with Mayhems deep blue dye.
Click to expand...

First, what I wanted to write was "*What* pastel color did you end up using?"









Second, thanks for the info the result is awesome!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> First, what I wanted to write was "*What* pastel color did you end up using?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, thanks for the info the result is awesome!


Thank you. I took a lot of dye to get it there, but I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My Durelene tubing turned to crap....so replaced it with some Primochill LRT Advanced and went back to pastel at the same time. Also rearranged some things like the pump placement. Couple quick shots, going to get some real pics up later.






Love the lights. where do you have all or you LED's hiding at besides the cpu block?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Love the lights. where do you have all or you LED's hiding at besides the cpu block?


Thanks man. Besides the LEDs in the block, all the other light is coming from the LEDs in the Gelid's up top on the 360 rad...that's all I have in there for lighting. Thought about putting a white LED strip in there though, because the blue off of the fans kind of washes everything out.


----------



## hout17

OMG ordered the Merlin ST10-X Case tonight can't wait!!!


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> OMG ordered the Merlin ST10-X Case tonight can't wait!!!


You'll love it. I love mine!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> OMG ordered the Merlin ST10-X Case tonight can't wait!!!


Congrats


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> OMG ordered the Merlin ST10-X Case tonight can't wait!!!


Very nice! Congratulations! There are several of us here in CO with CL cases now!


----------



## Shaitan

Well it looks like I will be leaving the ranks of Case Labs owners unfortunately.







I finally got to the point of being happy with the way my build turned out, and my car decided to break on me. Looks like I'm going to have to part out a lot of my machine to hopefully get the money for repairs. Hopefully I will be able to rejoin in the near future, of course I'll probably go with something smaller like the S3 at that time


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Nooooo....


----------



## snef

another one

already in club , but one more for my wife's rig
Icy Blue Angel

Sorry for pics

Received new toy today



Little teaser


----------



## derickwm

Been seeing some great mods with the Sabertooth boards lately :thumb:


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another one
> 
> already in club , but one more for my wife's rig
> Icy Blue Angel
> 
> Sorry for pics
> 
> Received new toy today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little teaser


I like it, can't wait to see more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been seeing some great mods with the Sabertooth boards lately


This. That board is smexy.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another one
> 
> already in club , but one more for my wife's rig
> Icy Blue Angel
> 
> Sorry for pics
> 
> Received new toy today
> 
> 
> 
> Little teaser






Nice work I like the white on white with a hint of color.


----------



## Thernen

CaseLabs owners. I have a question. What fan filters are you using the the Flexi Bay Rad mount? I have a 360mm in the front in pulling air into the case and it's bring a lot of dust. The way the cage for the Flexi mount works I can't really remove it all the time without draining coolant to clean.


----------



## snef

Last pics before final pics

Leak test



For fan filter
I used silverstone regular fan filter on front rad, but i install between fan and rad, i want led glow effect on front, just more trouble to clean


----------



## PCModderMike

The blue.







Nice work.
I'm a sucker for pastel blues.


----------



## derickwm

Had these sent to Stren for testing while I'm out of the country...



That's 2 there, there's a third as well.

Might have to upgrade from my STH10 if I want to fit them all


----------



## PCModderMike

Woot woot TX10-D









Sell me your STH10


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work.
> I'm a sucker for pastel blues.


Everything looks great but I think you should go with LED lights on the GPU block too!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Everything looks great but I think you should go with LED lights on the GPU block too!


Sadly, there's no LED holes on those GPU blocks like they did on the CPU block


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sadly, there's no LED holes on those GPU blocks like they did on the CPU block


I am just going to drill them out myself.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I am just doing to drill them out myself.


That's indeed a possibility!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sadly, there's no LED holes on those GPU blocks like they did on the CPU block


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I am just going to drill them out myself.


Risky, but doable.


----------



## royalkilla408

Hi all!

Can I join the club? I just got my STH10. It's huge! Bigger than I expected. My whole family just laughed at how huge this case is. It's freaking awesome though. I just wish it had more cable routing holes (specially where the drive bays are).





By the way. Can someone tell me which are the best fan filters to get? I am about to order the filter for the STH10 at PPC or FrozenCPU but not sure if I want to glue the magnets to my case. I don't want it to leave residue. Thanks!


----------



## Silveralien81

@Royalkilla408- I use the silverstone ones they sell on the Case Labs store. They work great.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> By the way. Can someone tell me which are the best fan filters to get? I am about to order the filter for the STH10 at PPC or FrozenCPU but not sure if I want to glue the magnets to my case. I don't want it to leave residue. Thanks!


Here is 2 cases using the mesh filter method, check it out !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351221/sponsored-case-labs-st10-project-hardline/70#post_19562799

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363705/build-log-wintergreen-featuring-amd-fx-8320-asus-sabertooth-990fx-r2-0-and-a-caselabs-sm8-with-dual-480mm-radiators/30#post_19409126

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16428/ffi-103/FrozenCPUcom_Premium_Dust_Filter_Material_500mm_x_400mm_x_5mm.html#blank

The last link is the material used on the first linked case.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Well it looks like I will be leaving the ranks of Case Labs owners unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got to the point of being happy with the way my build turned out, and my car decided to break on me. Looks like I'm going to have to part out a lot of my machine to hopefully get the money for repairs. Hopefully I will be able to rejoin in the near future, of course I'll probably go with something smaller like the S3 at that time


Doesnt life suck! I hate when that happens.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> By the way. Can someone tell me which are the best fan filters to get? I am about to order the filter for the STH10 at PPC or FrozenCPU but not sure if I want to glue the magnets to my case. I don't want it to leave residue. Thanks!


I also use the Silverstone filters... but if you're buying very many of them at all... you might want to get them from Frys (they're $1/ea less than CaseLabs has them for, and $3 less than FCPU has them for







). The prices some of these places charge for something like this that should be $2-3 at most is sickening... it's almost as bad as buying audio/video cables at BestBuy... (not quite _that_ bad tho).


----------



## royalkilla408

Lol thanks for th tips about the filters. I'll definitly go to Fry's. The only good computer store left in the Bay Area after MicroCenter left =(


----------



## mav2000

Any good ideas for a loop in a sm8? What if we do a 480 ddc pump+tube res and CPU and gpu loop. Alternatively I can also add a 360 in the bottom or a 240 in the bottom.


----------



## Thrasher1016

ERHMAGHERD.

I "modded" my S3 a bit....!!!

Threw two holes in the vertical chassis plate to mount my pump to that wall, giving it support and keeping it off the floor, as it were!







Honestly terrified to do that, and I actually _did_ end up putting a scrape into the case, that I now have to paint over!









Thought ya'll might want to see.

I'll be drilling more, this time for cable clip screw holes!









Thanks - T


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Any good ideas for a loop in a sm8? What if we do a 480 ddc pump+tube res and CPU and gpu loop. Alternatively I can also add a 360 in the bottom or a 240 in the bottom.


What GPU and CPU are you running? I would go 360 in the top on either side 360 in the bottom on the back side and call it a day. Pump and tube res on the motherboard side.


----------



## mav2000

CPU is a 3570k and gpu for the time being is a 6970. I didn't understand what you wrote there though.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> What GPU and CPU are you running? I would go 360 in the top *on either side* 360 in the bottom *on the back side* and call it a day. Pump and tube res on the motherboard side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> CPU is a 3570k and gpu for the time being is a 6970. I didn't understand what you wrote there though.


Yah, I think Freitz misread that as an M8 case, mebbe. SM8 with that cpu & gpu would be served fine by a single 360 in top, or front, or bottom - if bottom, the PSU would go up top.
But don't go bigger than a 240 for a 2nd rad, just not enuf room.


----------



## Dingleberrydad

He may be thinking M8.

With your SM8, will you be purchasing an extended top? Opens things up a bit for PSU placement and can get more radiators in. If no extended top, then you could do a 480 in the top and a 240 in the bottom with room for PSU in the bottom, bay res in the front. Good picture of this on the Caselabs site.

Getting the vertical mounting bar opens up some additional options (I think Hammerforged has a really good looking build of an ST10 with the PSU mounted on the vertical mounting bar). You could do 480s top and bottom.

I would just take a look at the build logs -- lots of great examples of SM8 builds. I did an ST10-X simply because I wanted to cram as much radiator space in as possible w/a Merlin.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, I think Freitz misread that as an M8 case, mebbe. SM8 with that cpu & gpu would be served fine by a single 360 in top, or front, or bottom - if bottom, the PSU would go up top.
> But don't go bigger than a 240 for a 2nd rad, just not enuf room.


Yeah, I think thats what happened with Freitz. Anyway, are you saying a 360 cannot fit at the bottom with the PSU mounted. Am going to be doing an inverted build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> He may be thinking M8.
> 
> With your SM8, will you be purchasing an extended top? Opens things up a bit for PSU placement and can get more radiators in. If no extended top, then you could do a 480 in the top and a 240 in the bottom with room for PSU in the bottom, bay res in the front. Good picture of this on the Caselabs site.
> 
> Getting the vertical mounting bar opens up some additional options (I think Hammerforged has a really good looking build of an ST10 with the PSU mounted on the vertical mounting bar). You could do 480s top and bottom.
> 
> I would just take a look at the build logs -- lots of great examples of SM8 builds. I did an ST10-X simply because I wanted to cram as much radiator space in as possible w/a Merlin.


No extended top and no mounting bar. Its way more than my budget with the base case itself. Maybe in time. Now let me put it this way. I have 1 x360, 1x240, 1 DDC, 1 EK multioption res, which I am planning to extend to 250 ml with tthe purchase of the new tube, cpu and gpu blocks. I was planning to keep either the 30 or the 240 at the bottom and a Alphacool 480 at the top. OR, I was looking at using only a 480 uptop and leaving out the other rads....ideas would be awesome. One thing that troubles me is the tube from the rad to the pump/res. Thats going to cause some asthetic issues as it will have to run across. Any ideas on this?


----------



## c5USSR72

Good day people,
i just purchased my th-10
And seems to be, run into a brick wall with what size of vandal switches are in this case, I will need to change the power one for different color in order to match my other switches, is it 19mm or 22mm?
Tanks in advance

Just found out it is a body 19 and 22 face


----------



## snef

Hi

a couple of final pics of *Icy Blue Angel*

look in my signature for build logs

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0022_zps6829b6f2.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0013_zpsf55cd08b.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0002_zpsbb6e88f2.jpg.html


----------



## cpachris

Impressive!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Yeah, I think thats what happened with Freitz. Anyway, are you saying a 360 cannot fit at the bottom with the PSU mounted. Am going to be doing *an inverted build*.
> No extended top and no mounting bar. Its way more than my budget with the base case itself. Maybe in time. Now let me put it this way. I have 1 x360, 1x240, 1 DDC, 1 EK multioption res, which I am planning to extend to 250 ml with tthe purchase of the new tube, cpu and gpu blocks. I was planning to keep either the 30 or the 240 at the bottom and a Alphacool 480 at the top. OR, I was looking at using only a 480 uptop and leaving out the other rads....ideas would be awesome. One thing that troubles me is the tube from the rad to the pump/res. Thats going to cause some asthetic issues as *it will have to run across*. Any ideas on this?


what do you mean by an inverted build ?

the 360 and psu will not fit into the bottom, even the standard sized psu at 160mm. The psu cabling gets in the way.

My 360 will mount in the front, hanging vertically. The 480 will go up top.I'll have enough room for 1 fan controller.

If you have a diagram of your proposed layout, that would cut down on the lack of understanding - "it will have to run across" - I'm not sure what you mean by this, specifically.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> 
> a couple of final pics of *Icy Blue Angel*
> 
> look in my signature for build logs


Nicely done!

Don't those corner fittings attached to nothing but acrylic tubes make you a little nervous though? Or am I just overly paranoid about that?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Don't those corner fittings attached to nothing but acrylic tubes make you a little nervous though? Or am I just overly paranoid about that?


at beginning on my "Extremmme red demon" build, yes

but after some testing, no

you need a lot of strength to remove tubing from fitting
an exemple: you can unscrew a very tight fitting with the tube and its more easy to do that and remove the fitting after


----------



## axiumone

I have an STH10 build in progress with 4 x rx480 rads and 1 x rx360.

I have absolutely no patience for logging everything on pictures unfortunately, nor do I have any other camera except my phone, so I'll just post a few shots when I'm done.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Don't those corner fittings attached to nothing but acrylic tubes make you a little nervous though? Or am I just overly paranoid about that?
> 
> 
> 
> at beginning on my "Extremmme red demon" build, yes
> 
> but after some testing, no
> 
> you need a lot of strength to remove tubing from fitting
> an exemple: you can unscrew a very tight fitting with the tube and its more easy to do that and remove the fitting after
Click to expand...

Hum. Interesting. I'm assuming you're using the "fatter" BP fittings?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hum. Interesting. I'm assuming you're using the "fatter" BP fittings?


yes, one with 2 seal , C47



I used the shorter one only between each gpu


----------



## ZnJ

Hey guys. I had my ST10 for a while now but have not had the time to post. I'm resuming my build and would like to join this club. Here's a quick shot of what I'm doing now.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Good day people,
> i just purchased my th-10
> And seems to be, run into a brick wall with what size of vandal switches are in this case, I will need to change the power one for different color in order to match my other switches, is it 19mm or 22mm?
> Tanks in advance
> 
> Just found out it is a body 19 and 22 face


join the club "changes changes yes yes pictures"


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> Hey guys. I had my ST10 for a while now but have not had the time to post. I'm resuming my build and would like to join this club. Here's a quick shot of what I'm doing now.


Cant see you except a case "homemade tube nice"


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Don't those corner fittings attached to nothing but acrylic tubes make you a little nervous though? Or am I just overly paranoid about that?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Don't those corner fittings attached to nothing but acrylic tubes make you a little nervous though? Or am I just overly paranoid about that?


verry verry verry nice don. clean, cable management great, tubbing nice, nice picture.


----------



## spikeSP

Had a quick question I keep forgetting to ask other caselabs owners.

Is it just me or is the door really hard to open?

I have to use a tremendous force to get my XXL window door open on my STH10 (the back-side door is somewhat easier).

Anyone else experience this or did I install something too tight?


----------



## derickwm

Nope that's perfectly normal.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> CaseLabs owners. I have a question. What fan filters are you using the the Flexi Bay Rad mount? I have a 360mm in the front in pulling air into the case and it's bring a lot of dust. The way the cage for the Flexi mount works I can't really remove it all the time without draining coolant to clean.


I use these and they are great. The filter is so fine that light will still shine through. Obviously I had to screw them in because the magnetic aspect will not work on aluminum.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Had a quick question I keep forgetting to ask other caselabs owners.
> 
> Is it just me or is the door really hard to open?
> 
> I have to use a tremendous force to get my XXL window door open on my STH10 (the back-side door is somewhat easier).
> 
> Anyone else experience this or did I install something too tight?


The doors get a bit easier to open over time as the retention mechanism wears down.


----------



## socketus

Wow, I thought it was me, I was thinking that I must have jabberwoppered the door or the case, somehow. I thought I remembered the panel door being very easy to open at first. Good to know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I use these and they are great. The filter is so fine that light will still shine through. Obviously I had to screw them in because the magnetic aspect will not work on aluminum.


Hey Ragster - can we get a picture of that filter(s) on your case ? I don't think anyone else has posted that particular filter.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> what do you mean by an inverted build ?
> 
> the 360 and psu will not fit into the bottom, even the standard sized psu at 160mm. The psu cabling gets in the way.
> 
> My 360 will mount in the front, hanging vertically. The 480 will go up top.I'll have enough room for 1 fan controller.
> 
> If you have a diagram of your proposed layout, that would cut down on the lack of understanding - "it will have to run across" - I'm not sure what you mean by this, specifically.


I meant RATX. but to make things easier, heres a paintshop of the proposed rig. Now can you guys suggest some tubing options? Also is it easy to run the tubing behind the mobo tray?



Heres a list of whats going in:

Asus Maximus V gene
3570k
6970 AMD
1 x HDD
1 x SSD

On the cooling side:

1 x DDC
1 x Res, I can use a tube or a bay res. I have both with me.
1 x 360 Black Ice GTX and 1 x 240 Black Ice stealth - I have both of these, but am willing to not use the 360 and 240 and use a single 480 uptop.
Fittings including QD's and tubing.
XSPC CPU block
EK GPU block.


----------



## akira749

I don't know if you have already bought your SM8 but since you're putting a Gene in it you could go with an SM5....put your 360 in the top and the 240 in the front and using a tube res/ddc combo like you put in your drawing.

You loop could be : RES-DDC-CPU-GPU-360-240

My .02 cents


----------



## spikeSP

Thanks for the replies re: the door and that it's not just me









Haha I guess this is one of the times we have to "break it in"


----------



## c5USSR72

Hello Akira, how is ur sm8?
I decided to get th 10 :-D

Good to know about doors,
Other quick question, will it be okay for this setting
Pump, res, ut 60 480, cpu, vreg, ram, monstra 480, bridge, xfire gpu, pump, or instalother rad after gpu?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I don't know if you have already bought your SM8 but since you're putting a Gene in it you could go with an SM5....put your 360 in the top and the 240 in the front and using a tube res/ddc combo like you put in your drawing.
> 
> You loop could be : RES-DDC-CPU-GPU-360-240
> 
> My .02 cents


Well I did think of that, but keeping future expandability in mind, I decided to go for the SM8.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> 
> a couple of final pics of *Icy Blue Angel*
> 
> look in my signature for build logs
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0022_zps6829b6f2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0013_zpsf55cd08b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Icy Blue Angel/IMG_0002_zpsbb6e88f2.jpg.html






Very nice... Love the colors.


----------



## younkster11

Has anyone ran or is running 2 quad 140mm rads in the top of their sth10? If so how did you run the tubing? Im trying to figure the best way to get the tubing ran.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Well I did think of that, but keeping future expandability in mind, I decided to go for the SM8.


That's clever









And I promise you will like it!

You could still use the same loop pattern I suggested....you could also put a 480 in the top but since you already have the 360 and the 240 it would cost you a little less since you wouldn't have to buy a new rad.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Hello Akira, how is ur sm8?
> I decided to get th 10 :-D
> 
> Good to know about doors,
> Other quick question, will it be okay for this setting
> Pump, res, ut 60 480, cpu, vreg, ram, monstra 480, bridge, xfire gpu, pump, or instalother rad after gpu?


My SM8 is doing great 

I'm currently in the process of buying another CaseLabs to replace my Mountain Mods case...it will be another SM8 or an SMH10









Nice decision for your TH10









Your loop setting is fine...you don't have to add another rad but you could if it please you







.....just remember that the res goes before the pump so your loop would be : res, pump, ut 60 480, cpu, vreg, ram, monstra 480, bridge, xfire gpu, and then loop in the res.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Hello Akira, how is ur sm8?
> I decided to get th 10 :-D
> 
> Good to know about doors,
> Other quick question, will it be okay for this setting
> Pump, res, ut 60 480, cpu, vreg, ram, monstra 480, bridge, xfire gpu, pump, or instalother rad after gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> My SM8 is doing great
> 
> I'm currently in the process of buying another CaseLabs to replace my Mountain Mods case...it will be another SM8 or an SMH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice decision for your TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your loop setting is fine...you don't have to add another rad but you could if it please you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....just remember that the res goes before the pump so your loop would be : res, pump, ut 60 480, cpu, vreg, ram, monstra 480, bridge, xfire gpu, and then loop in the res.
Click to expand...

blah, keep forgetting which is always first
well, im using Aquacomputer D5 Pump with Bitspower D5 Mod Pump Top V2 and Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 250, so , it will all go to pump top(or at least as I understood)
Well my concern is with GPU giving hot water into res and after to pump, so , i was thinking may be to install and extra one...
But Im currently way above my planed budget for this time, may be in the following upgrade in the fall, ill get other rad and may be create a second loop for gpus
Im about 700-1000 bucks over budget right now, so kind of go figures))) all this wait for other case just cost too much extra staff to get baught, also should get everything with in 10 days, so should be interesting build


----------



## iSpark

The doors are adjustable. You can adjust the strength to your liking.
If you look at the clip where the pin on the door goes in, you can bend the retention tab up or down for tightness or looseness. I used a Phillips screwdriver to spread the tabs apart.


----------



## royalkilla408

Hey can you guys help me out with something. I am trying to install my radiators with the Silverstone fan filters. The fan filters screw holes are bigger then the screws that came with my UT60 radiators. What screws did you guys use to secure your radiators and the Silverstone fan filters? Thanks!


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hey can you guys help me out with something. I am trying to install my radiators with the Silverstone fan filters. The fan filters screw holes are bigger then the screws that came with my UT60 radiators. What screws did you guys use to secure your radiators and the Silverstone fan filters? Thanks!


i used the stock rad screws, u anyway screw it to case, right? After u tight them up, filters dont move, or u can do the double screws, so one side fan to rad, other side of the fan to filter :-D


----------



## icostin

Here goes mine











Build in progress see my buyild log


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hey can you guys help me out with something. I am trying to install my radiators with the Silverstone fan filters. The fan filters screw holes are bigger then the screws that came with my UT60 radiators. What screws did you guys use to secure your radiators and the Silverstone fan filters? Thanks!


I believe the screws for rads are M3 size. Take it to your local hardware shop and find a replacement. Alternatively, you could get some washers. I found bronze washers that match the copper pretty closely at my local hardware store. Either way should fix you up nice.


----------



## c5USSR72

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Here goes mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build in progress see my buyild log






Darn you, mine is like 8-10 days away...









Looking forward mate.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Here goes mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build in progress see my buyild log


All the way from France. Nice. You will definitely enjoy that case


----------



## subyman

I guess I should go ahead and join the club seeing as I've been working on mine for about a month.

Proof:


Build log in sig!


----------



## mav2000

But has anyone done something to take the loop behind the mobo tray?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I believe the screws for rads are M3 size. Take it to your local hardware shop and find a replacement. Alternatively, you could get some washers. I found bronze washers that match the copper pretty closely at my local hardware store. Either way should fix you up nice.


This. Also you can add a Teflon or rubber washer along with a thin brass/alu one, use the longer screws and get the added benefit of having additional vibration dampening - that's what I did with some of mine... didn't find washers that matched really, but since they're under covers you can't see the difference. I guess it depends on how bad your OCD is... I'm different than many on here in that regard. While I certainly want the neatest, cleanest routing and installation possible - if a washer is the 'wrong' color, but works perfectly... I can live with it.


----------



## royalkilla408

Thanks, I will definitly do that. Going to just buy washers today.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> The doors are adjustable. You can adjust the strength to your liking.
> If you look at the clip where the pin on the door goes in, you can bend the retention tab up or down for tightness or looseness. I used a Phillips screwdriver to spread the tabs apart.


Hmm, I'll have to give this a try!

Thanks


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> 
> Darn you, mine is like 8-10 days away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward mate.


Ordered on April 5 got it home April 26. Fast shipping from Caselabs, no problem there, but customs can be a pain in the ... good luck with your build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> All the way from France. Nice. You will definitely enjoy that case


I'm more than pleased with the case, the overall build quality is very very good. Mm are good but not like Caselabs.


----------



## longroadtrip

Coming along...


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> But has anyone done something to take the loop behind the mobo tray?


Could you please clarify?


----------



## stren

Wow I've been away and busy with work so I finally caught up:

Added apocalypse maow, P3nnywise (3rd time lulz), snapsimo, snef (again), royalkilla408, Znj, iCostin and subyman

Some excellent builds going on and congrats to all on your new cases!


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Wow I've been away and busy with work so I finally caught up:
> 
> Added apocalypse maow, P3nnywise (3rd time lulz), snapsimo, snef (again), royalkilla408, Znj, iCostin and subyman
> 
> Some excellent builds going on and congrats to all on your new cases!


Hopefully i will be soon, my case just got shipped, wooop woop


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Could you please clarify?


To clarify, can you take the tube through one of the cable management holes behind the mobo tray and then back into the main compartment through another cable management hole?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> To clarify, can you take the tube through one of the cable management holes behind the mobo tray and then back into the main compartment through another cable management hole?


Ronsanut did that with his SM8 and worked very good, you can see his build on youtube.


----------



## mav2000

Coll thanks and rep...that solves a lot of tube routing issues.


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Wow I've been away and busy with work so I finally caught up:
> 
> Added apocalypse maow, P3nnywise (3rd time lulz), snapsimo, snef (again), royalkilla408, Znj, iCostin and subyman
> 
> Some excellent builds going on and congrats to all on your new cases!


Thanks stren. Planning first building after, still on the planning part.


----------



## PCModderMike

I've only been in my SM5 for a couple months...but I think I want another CaseLabs case already, want moAr! Or at least a pedestal for the SM5, that would give me something to tinker with. Anyone know if that is in development?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I've only been in my SM5 for a couple months...but I think I want another CaseLabs case already, want moAr! Or at least a pedestal for the SM5, that would give me something to tinker with. Anyone know if that is in development?


Last we saw, the S5 was going into the Dev. phase or something like it, but with CL hunkered down under the weight of that large contract (or whatever) that they said they just got word on, latest was Kevin said he had to push some of the work a few weeks.

Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm not really interested in the S5....didn't even know they were developing another case called the S5? I think they should come out with a pedestal for the SM5 though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm not really interested in the S5....didn't even know they were developing another case called the S5? I think they should come out with a pedestal for the SM5 though.


Always tinkering.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm not really interested in the S5....didn't even know they were developing another case called the S5? I think they should come out with a pedestal for the SM5 though.


OAH DAR.









I didn't read what you wrote!!!

MB.









Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> OAH DAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read what you wrote!!!
> 
> MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey i just wanna ask you guys something, is it worth forking out the money on the MAGNUM STH10 with reversed mobo tray and doing a dual 480 rad (possibly more) loop in it?









Im in Aus and with 480 rad mounts and 480 rad front mount its about $700, thats not including the insane shipping
















Thanks


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey i just wanna ask you guys something, is it worth forking out the money on the MAGNUM STH10 with reversed mobo tray and doing a dual 480 rad (possibly more) loop in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Aus and with 480 rad mounts and 480 rad front mount its about $700, thats not including the insane shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It really depends on whether you have the money to spend on it, and won't be too upset to see that money disappear from your bank account :x.

Haha I deliberated over an STH10 for months before getting it, and I love it. I can't see wanting any other case. There hasn't been anything about it that's ever really annoyed me (other than opening the door lol).
With two rads in either top or bottom chamber, there's still just so much space to work with!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> It really depends on whether you have the money to spend on it, and won't be too upset to see that money disappear from your bank account :x.
> 
> Haha I deliberated over an STH10 for months before getting it, and I love it. I can't see wanting any other case. There hasn't been anything about it that's ever really annoyed me (other than opening the door lol).
> With two rads in either top or bottom chamber, there's still just so much space to work with!


Have the money... well um... i can work on that







i dont mind spending alot of money if its gonna be good









Im kinda stuck between the STH10 and the Corsair 900D, leaning more toward CaseLabs tho







. other then the door? :S lol, the STH10 is the biggest case I've ever seen







so much potential














. im just a little worried seeing it is so expensive and i dont want to run into problems with it


----------



## PCModderMike

If you can afford it, it's worth it. If you're going to be eating ramen noodles and depriving your kids of diapers for weeks to get it though, I would rethink it.
Or maybe that won't bother you.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you can afford it, it's worth it. If you're going to be eating ramen noodles and depriving your kids of diapers for weeks to get it though, I would rethink it.
> Or maybe that won't bother you.


Hmmm... maybe CaseLabs will be getting a very nice donation soon







. Lucky i have no kids and im single








The cat will have to starve tho


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hmmm... maybe CaseLabs will be getting a very nice donation soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lucky i have no kids and im single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat will have to starve tho


Haha nice.

I always have to be mindful of my purchases having a family, but usually not an issue...as long as I give a heads up haha.


----------



## subyman

I go about the reasoning that if you have to try hard to justify it then you probably can't afford it or its not worth it at the time. I usually have no qualms when purchasing something and typically have no regrets (money wise.) If I am not totally sure, I give it a few days and most of the time I end up not buying it. Only a few times in my life has something ate at me for weeks before I finally bought it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha nice.
> 
> I always have to be mindful of my purchases having a family, but usually not an issue...as long as I give a heads up haha.


Hahahah oh that sucks










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I go about the reasoning that if you have to try hard to justify it then you probably can't afford it or its not worth it at the time. I usually have no qualms when purchasing something and typically have no regrets (money wise.) If I am not totally sure, I give it a few days and most of the time I end up not buying it. Only a few times in my life has something ate at me for weeks before I finally bought it.


I want to get the STH10 im just worried about shipping prices seeing Aus for shipping we need to sell a kidney to pay for it







thats really the only thing thats holding me back... and the fact i still have yet to rebuild my desk to support the behemoth


----------



## royalkilla408

I was waiting and reserved the 900D since it was available on Amazon. I just didn't want to wait and didn't like some stuff I saw on the reviews so I got my STH10. Coming from TJ-07 I Just don't think i could settle for a case that had plastic.

Anyways, It's one of my best purchases ever. If you can buy it then I would do so. You won't need another case for a LONG time and you have so many options to "upgrade" to if you need it. One thing though, the case is HUGE. It's bigger then I pictured it in my head so when I saw it I was shocked haha. Also the fan filter situation sucks (I got the Silverstone but I'm not satisfied with the look). I just wish they made some mind of tabs in the flex-bay fans and the top and bottom chambers of the STH10 (where the rads go) to add some kind of mesh to it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I was waiting and reserved the 900D since it was available on Amazon. I just didn't want to wait and didn't like some stuff I saw on the reviews so I got my STH10. Coming from TJ-07 I Just don't think i could settle for a case that had plastic.
> 
> Anyways, It's one of my best purchases ever. If you can buy it then I would do so. You won't need another case for a LONG time and you have so many options to "upgrade" to if you need it. One thing though, the case is HUGE. It's bigger then I pictured it in my head so when I saw it I was shocked haha. Also the fan filter situation sucks (I got the Silverstone but I'm not satisfied with the look). I just wish they made some mind of tabs in the flex-bay fans and the top and bottom chambers of the STH10 (where the rads go) to add some kind of mesh to it.


The plastic get really annoying on cases, like i bought my HAF X for the money i paid... it kinda feels like i got ripped off considering all the plastic on it









My plan is to get a case and watercooling gear that will last a long time 5+ years atleast







. I made a mock up of the case out of cardboard... I couldnt believe how monstrous it is







. The fan filter situation hmm yeah that is a bit of a problem







i was thinking maybe very fine fly wire stuff or if theres any magnetic filters that would fit it









Is there any disadvantages to having the motherboard tray reversed? due to my crap room design i will most likely need to reverse it


----------



## P3nnywise

Welcome back Stren, we missed ya bro.


----------



## ahriman

Question(s) regarding The SMH10 vs STH 10 ... is the STH10 just an SMH10 + an upper chamber and more PSU mounts? Or is there more I am missing? I want the SMH10, but more people seem to buy the STH10 and I want to make sure I am not missing something critical.


----------



## snapsimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hahahah oh that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get the STH10 im just worried about shipping prices seeing Aus for shipping we need to sell a kidney to pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats really the only thing thats holding me back... and the fact i still have yet to rebuild my desk to support the behemoth


My M8 shipping cost as much as the case itself. Think of us down here guys. Its so far away.

On a side note, Just ordered 9 of these. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=393
Teehee


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapsimo*
> 
> My M8 shipping cost as much as the case itself. Think of us down here guys. Its so far away.
> 
> On a side note, Just ordered 9 of these. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=393
> Teehee



Thats a hell of a lot for shipping









Now they area good idea


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Question(s) regarding The SMH10 vs STH 10 ... is the STH10 just an SMH10 + an upper chamber and more PSU mounts? Or is there more I am missing? I want the SMH10, but more people seem to buy the STH10 and I want to make sure I am not missing something critical.


You're right the STH10 is an SMH10 with an upper chamber


----------



## dRnRcR

Well I ordered my SM8 the other day. I'll post pics when I have it built. I was originally gonna use a 900D but after the launch delay I started looking at Caselabs. Can't wait to get this beast.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Well I ordered my SM8 the other day. I'll post pics when I have it built. I was originally gonna use a 900D but after the launch delay I started looking at Caselabs. Can't wait to get this beast.


Same story lad, and also i heard many good stories about CaseLabs, so i decided to give it a shot


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Question(s) regarding The SMH10 vs STH 10 ... is the STH10 just an SMH10 + an upper chamber and more PSU mounts? Or is there more I am missing? I want the SMH10, but more people seem to buy the STH10 and I want to make sure I am not missing something critical.


The smh10 is the sth10 without the upper chamber. If you haven't yet placed your order I suggest you go for the STH10. It's bigger, yes, but you will be able to throw in it no matter what and still have space to deal inside with wires tubing etc. The SMH10 it's upgradeable with the upper casing sold separatly but why not having it from the start.... Then there is the budget thing and the wife and all of this....Your choice.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The plastic get really annoying on cases, like i bought my HAF X for the money i paid... it kinda feels like i got ripped off considering all the plastic on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to get a case and watercooling gear that will last a long time 5+ years atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I made a mock up of the case out of cardboard... I couldnt believe how monstrous it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The fan filter situation hmm yeah that is a bit of a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking maybe very fine fly wire stuff or if theres any magnetic filters that would fit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any disadvantages to having the motherboard tray reversed? due to my crap room design i will most likely need to reverse it


My case is reversed because of how my room is. The case is so big I could only put it in one spot and it had to be reversed to be able to see the window. The great thing about Caselabs is that if you ever change your mind you can buy the Reversal Kit: http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-chassis-reversal-kit/

I don't think there are any disadvantages. The tubing and water-cooling components might be different so plan ahead. This case will last you 5+ years with all the option it has. I just hope Caselabs offers all the options for STH10 for at least another 5 years. Many of use do new builds every 1-2 years (I do it every 2ish) so people might need new parts for their case later on. Good luck


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> My case is reversed because of how my room is. The case is so big I could only put it in one spot and it had to be reversed to be able to see the window. The great thing about Caselabs is that if you ever change your mind you can buy the Reversal Kit: http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-chassis-reversal-kit/
> 
> I don't think there are any disadvantages. The tubing and water-cooling components might be different so plan ahead. This case will last you 5+ years with all the option it has. I just hope Caselabs offers all the options for STH10 for at least another 5 years. Many of use do new builds every 1-2 years (I do it every 2ish) so people might need new parts for their case later on. Good luck


Lol same as me my room is just crap for case space









well its gonna be my first watercooling system and im making it big







>







. haha cool id love to have a case that lasts me forever







. even if they dont i'll grab all the stuff i need when i buy it, thats why its gonna cost me so much


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> I suggest you go for the STH10. It's bigger, yes, but ... the wife and all of this....Your choice.


We don' need no steenking wife ('s permission)


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> We don' need no steenking wife ('s permission)


Yeah, I make 95% of the money, so I make 95% of the "what do I get to do with my cash?" decisions!!!

And ya know, mine's actually ok with it, in all reality. She gets all of whatever she wants too, so we're all happy!









Thanks - T


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The plastic get really annoying on cases, like i bought my HAF X for the money i paid... it kinda feels like i got ripped off considering all the plastic on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to get a case and watercooling gear that will last a long time 5+ years atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I made a mock up of the case out of cardboard... I couldnt believe how monstrous it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The fan filter situation hmm yeah that is a bit of a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking maybe very fine fly wire stuff or if theres any magnetic filters that would fit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any disadvantages to having the motherboard tray reversed? due to my crap room design i will most likely need to reverse it


Another advantage to having a reverse layout is the "show" side of your video card will face up so you can see it better.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Another advantage to having a reverse layout is the "show" side of your video card will face up so you can see it better.


Yeah i realized that after i seen some pics, means i have to buy some good looking blocks







. its gonna be weird building a reversed computer i've only ever used standard ones


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, I make 95% of the money, so I make 95% of the "what do I get to do with my cash?" decisions!!!
> 
> And ya know, mine's actually ok with it, in all reality. She gets all of whatever she wants too, so we're all happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


That must be nice (the part where she makes 5%)... I make 100% of the money and she makes 90% of the "what do I get to do with my cash?" decisions. I'm doing something really wrong.







(Or she's doing something really right!







)

Actually, it works out pretty well... I was going to wait another year to do my build... but she talked me into doing it now (and convinced me to up my budget by another $2K in the process).


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That must be nice (the part where she makes 5%)... I make 100% of the money and she makes 90% of the "what do I get to do with my cash?" decisions. I'm doing something really wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Or she's doing something really right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Actually, it works out pretty well... I was going to wait another year to do my build... but she talked me into doing it now (and convinced me to up my budget by another $2K in the process).


Hey, can't fault that!









Thanks - T


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> We don' need no steenking wife ('s permission)


Come on guys wife is not stinking, it just there to mess with our business.







.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I was waiting and reserved the 900D since it was available on Amazon. I just didn't want to wait and didn't like some stuff I saw on the reviews so I got my STH10. Coming from TJ-07 I Just don't think i could settle for a case that had plastic.
> 
> Anyways, It's one of my best purchases ever. If you can buy it then I would do so. You won't need another case for a LONG time and you have so many options to "upgrade" to if you need it. One thing though, the case is HUGE. It's bigger then I pictured it in my head so when I saw it I was shocked haha. Also the fan filter situation sucks (I got the Silverstone but I'm not satisfied with the look). I just wish they made some mind of tabs in the flex-bay fans and the top and bottom chambers of the STH10 (where the rads go) to add some kind of mesh to it.


Check out dmciflex. Performance-pc has a fan filter kit by them for the sth10. This is a magnetic filter set that snaps to the side and top case pieces. I just got mine today and its pretty awesome. For the flex by fans there's a very thin mesh filter from Akasa that doesn't really affect aesthetics. You'd still need to disasemble the flex bay in order to clean them though.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Check out dmciflex. Performance-pc has a fan filter kit by them for the sth10. This is a magnetic filter set that snaps to the side and top case pieces. I just got mine today and its pretty awesome. For the flex by fans there's a very thin mesh filter from Akasa that doesn't really affect aesthetics. You'd still need to disasemble the flex bay in order to clean them though.


Looks like they have one for the SM8, STH10 and TH10


----------



## stren

Nice - PPCs has been getting close to CL it seems after that TX10 build they did.


----------



## c5USSR72

To everyone who is not aware, caselabs cases are full aluminium um, Dmciflex wont work with it, u need to put a second pair of magnets, aluminium like all other Non-ferrous metals, dont work with magnets. So make sure ppc sends second set for other side of the case
Also u can order directly from manufacturer, they quite fast with quotes, and you can choose any colour or style


----------



## royalkilla408

I was thinking of getting that demciflex fan filter kit for my STH10. My question is though if it would fit in the inside part like @dipzy build http://www.overclock.net/t/1343915/the-caselabs-sth10-project/20

That would look cleaner. I don't want to have the filter outside of the case.

Yea the situation with the flex bays and fan filters is bad. All of them it seems like you need to completely take it out to clean it









Edit: also it seems like you can order the filters right from the demciflex for the STH10. Also, they are selling each part individually from the kit: http://www.demcifilter.com/c65/STH10.aspx


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I was thinking of getting that demciflex fan filter kit for my STH10. My question is though if it would fit in the inside part like @dipzy build http://www.overclock.net/t/1343915/the-caselabs-sth10-project/20
> 
> That would look cleaner. I don't want to have the filter outside of the case.
> 
> Yea the situation with the flex bays and fan filters is bad. All of them it seems like you need to completely take it out to clean it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also it seems like you can order the filters right from the demciflex for the STH10. Also, they are selling each part individually from the kit: http://www.demcifilter.com/c65/STH10.aspx


LOL man =)


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> To everyone who is not aware, caselabs cases are full aluminium um, Dmciflex wont work with it, u need to put a second pair of magnets, aluminium like all other Non-ferrous metals, dont work with magnets. So make sure ppc sends second set for other side of the case
> Also u can order directly from manufacturer, they quite fast with quotes, and you can choose any colour or style


Uh, the kit includes the ferrous mounts for the demciflex filters. These don't fit on "the other side" of the case, but have an adehsive back that you use to fix the filter directly to the case.


----------



## c5USSR72

Did they just changed their web site? it look lie a different web site for me,
Well, what was written on it before, was saying not all retailers send a second set of the magnets for filters


----------



## axiumone

That's wired. Well, I have the sth10 kit from them. It most certainly includes the magnet strip you attach to the case for the filters.


----------



## PCModderMike

Took the case out for some sun


----------



## dRnRcR

got some tan lines, lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Haha nah used plenty of sun block.


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Did they just changed their web site? it look lie a different web site for me,
> Well, what was written on it before, was saying not all retailers send a second set of the magnets for filters


I think you're right. I've ordered from them 2 weeks ago, and the website had not the same layout.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha nah used plenty of sun block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, sunny))
> Mine coming in tmr in rainy and really grey weather.... Hopefully I can get light balls to fix that issue)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by c5USSR72
> 
> Did they just changed their web site? it look lie a different web site for me,
> Well, what was written on it before, was saying not all retailers send a second set of the magnets for filters
> 
> I think you're right. I've ordered from them 2 weeks ago, and the website had not the same layout.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, for a moment there i thought it was different company)
Click to expand...


----------



## skruffs01

Count me in!

Look what just arrived. Build log to follow shortly.



2 hrs later (just couldn't wait)


----------



## c5USSR72

@ skruffs01
Are those white monstra 3x120mm and UT-60 3x120mm u have there?
If so, how are they? is paint good?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Look what just arrived. Build log to follow shortly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hrs later (just couldn't wait)


Building right away, good start.







I like the black and white together.


----------



## skruffs01

Both are 360 UT-60s. The paint quality is good. Only thing I have noticed so far is that it has chips fairly easy by the fan holes when I tried to line up the M3 bolts. I will let you know once I put fittings in. Other than those areas the paint is a nice uniform semi-flat in finish. Overall I am happy with the color/quality.


----------



## stren

Added skruffs01. I have the same ut60 360 in white









tired stren is tired.


----------



## PCModderMike

Tired no good.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Both are 360 UT-60s. The paint quality is good. Only thing I have noticed so far is that it has chips fairly easy by the fan holes when I tried to line up the M3 bolts. I will let you know once I put fittings in. Other than those areas the paint is a nice uniform semi-flat in finish. Overall I am happy with the color/quality.


Thanks man, im thinking of white ones for my case for Mobo chamber


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Building right away, good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black and white together.


Thanks, at the moment I am a bit torn regarding the color scheme. I originally had a black/red (I know, over done) idea but after the white UT-60's came out I really wanted them in my build. So now it looks like black/white with a touch of ROG red!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Thanks, at the moment I am a bit torn regarding the color scheme. I originally had a black/red (I know, over done) idea but after the white UT-60's came out I really wanted them in my build. So now it looks like black/white with a touch of ROG red!!!


What color tubing are you going with? Black tubing with white fittings would look pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added skruffs01. I have the same ut60 360 in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lazy* stren is *lazy*.


FTFY


----------



## subyman

Those Monstas look awesome in white.


----------



## casetitan

Jippie received my caselabs today! Very quick delivery (7 days) to the Netherlands with colour scheme that added two days.











Build log will follow soon...

Grtz


----------



## icostin

Glad to hear that, wie will ahve another sth10 build soon.


----------



## c5USSR72

Soooooo.... HAPPY FOR YOU MATE
Im also in Process of finding and ordering logo on both windows


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What color tubing are you going with? Black tubing with white fittings would look pretty darn good IMO.


I agree. I have on hand clear tubing with bitspower "black sparkle" fittings. Coolant is Mayhems blood red or pastel white.


----------



## skruffs01

@ casetitan

Your color scheme looks close to the black/white options I for my SM8. For me all black inside with complete white outside was the goal. Congrats on the new case


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What color tubing are you going with? Black tubing with white fittings would look pretty darn good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I have on hand clear tubing with bitspower "black sparkle" fittings. Coolant is Mayhems blood red or pastel white.
Click to expand...

Ow common... Gush darn it... Same staff ordered...


----------



## PCModderMike

Sorry I didn't post all my pics at once, but just finished all the pics up.


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting there...Still have to renovate the drive area for some Himuros...


----------



## PCModderMike

Good progress longroadtrip. That little case sure does fill up quick once a build is thrown in.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks ModderMike!







Your build looks great! Really like the coolant..Mayhem's?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks ModderMike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build looks great! Really like the coolant..Mayhem's?


Thank you! Ice Dragon is the base with Mayhem's blue dye.


----------



## longroadtrip

The color really sets off the blue accents on the board..and that RAM!









I'll be using the premixed Mayhems pastel white...


----------



## PCModderMike

Hehe the G.Skill memory is my fav








Can't wait to see yours get filled up!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casetitan*
> 
> Jippie received my caselabs today! Very quick delivery (7 days) to the Netherlands with colour scheme that added two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log will follow soon...
> 
> Grtz












niet slecht


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What color tubing are you going with? Black tubing with white fittings would look pretty darn good IMO.


Actually since the rads are white the fittings would disappear on them (which might be good, or not... not sure). I think black fittings with white tubing (or clear with white pastel mayhems) would be cool too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casetitan*
> 
> Jippie received my caselabs today! Very quick delivery (7 days) to the Netherlands with colour scheme that added two days.
> 
> 
> 
> Build log will follow soon...
> 
> Grtz


I realize it's OT... but the aspect ratio on that TV is freaking me out. Is that a 4:3 flatscreen? HDTV rotated 90 degrees? Or is it just distortion from resizing the image?







Just doesn't sit right with me.

That case on the other hand looks exactly the way it should - or at least it will once you get it together... consider me pre-subbed for that log when you get it up.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually since the rads are white the fittings would disappear on them (which might be good, or not... not sure). I think black fittings with white tubing (or clear with white pastel mayhems) would be cool too.


Good point. Could go either way though depending on what your preference is.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Tired no good.


Cute cat is cute, great work on the build again though I get nervous every time I see barbs without clamps even when the tube is undersized lol.

Added casetitan. I'll be away for 10 days on vacation so if I'm not responding that's why!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'll be away for 10 days on vacation so if I'm not responding that's why!


Have a nice vacation! Time to recharge those human batteries!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Cute cat is cute, great work on the build again though I get nervous every time I see barbs without clamps even when the tube is undersized lol.
> 
> Added casetitan. I'll be away for 10 days on vacation so if I'm not responding that's why!


Fun vacation is fun. Take care!

As for going clampless, this stuff is *tight*, I have faith in it....just to remove the tubing I have to cut it off.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Fun vacation is fun. Take care!
> 
> As for going clampless, this stuff is *tight*, I have faith in it....just to remove the tubing I have to cut it off.


Yeah I've done that too, but it stretches over time and on crappy barbs it can become slippy, your BP barbs should be fine though. Like I said, just makes me nervous


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I've done that too, but it stretches over time and on crappy barbs it can become slippy, your BP barbs should be fine though. Like I said, just makes me nervous


Yeah, I blame Stren for making me buy clamps when I was going to go clampless with 1/2" barbs and 7/16" tubing in my S3.... He said "dangerous!" and I jumped!









Thanks - T


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, I blame Stren for making me buy clamps when I was going to go clampless with 1/2" barbs and 7/16" tubing in my S3.... He said "dangerous!" and I jumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Lol yeah who knew people listened to my advice. I dunno it's just something that gets thrown around that it's always safe when it's really not 100% safe. You can get away with it, particularly if you change your tubing often. But the reality is you should know that you're taking a short cut and need to be careful and check things over time. Compression fittings and clamps exist for a reason. BP barbs are generally a bit oversized anyway which helps and it's about how much you want to worry vs the "look". As long as someone knows what they're getting into then that's fine, it's their decision. But personally I don't do that anymore and I wouldn't tell anyone else that it's safe just because a lot of people get away with it


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol yeah who knew people listened to my advice. I dunno it's just something that gets thrown around that it's always safe when it's really not 100% safe. You can get away with it, particularly if you change your tubing often. But the reality is you should know that you're taking a short cut and need to be careful and check things over time. Compression fittings and clamps exist for a reason. BP barbs are generally a bit oversized anyway which helps and it's about how much you want to worry vs the "look". As long as someone knows what they're getting into then that's fine, it's their decision. But personally I don't do that anymore and I wouldn't tell anyone else that it's safe just because a lot of people get away with it


Hey... there's a reason I bought the bloody things, and that's you (and others) have much more experience than me (read: none) with custom loops, so when in doubt, shaddup and take the advice, right?!

I have an XL window in the "motherboard" side of my S3 case, so I think I'll use the matte black clamps I got on my tubing, and strategically turn all the pinch tabs back away from the window so the only parts readily visible are the compression bands! _Voila!_ Great idea!









Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol yeah *who knew people listened to my advice.* I dunno it's just something that gets thrown around that it's always safe when it's really not 100% safe. *You can get away with it, particularly if you change your tubing often.* But the reality is you should know that you're taking a short cut and need to be careful and check things over time. Compression fittings and clamps exist for a reason. BP barbs are generally a bit oversized anyway which helps and it's about how much you want to worry vs the "look". As long as someone knows what they're getting into then that's fine, it's their decision. But personally I don't do that anymore and I wouldn't tell anyone else that it's safe just because a lot of people get away with it


Of course people listen to you, helpful stren is helpful.








Also that statement about changing tubing often certainly does apply to me, and those who have seen my builds in the past know that. Don't think I've had a loop up and running more than a couple months before I get the itch to change something or add something.








I've actually always used compression fittings in the past, BP stuff. First time going clampless, but even if new to it wasn't worried at all especially using the BP barbs.


----------



## axiumone

Here is my build.... so far.




demciflex filters



Sorry for the crappy pics. Only have my phone as a camera.

Can someone tell me if I'm moments away from strating a house fire with this fan controller please? The set up is as such - Akasa fc six controller - 3 channels used. 9 x Corsair SP120 fans PER channel. The fans are used in conjunction with the 7v step down resistor for each fan. The controller is rated 2.5a per channel, by my calculations 9 x SP120 @ 7v are only using .72a.

My understanding on this subject is pretty limited, so any advice is welcome.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Here is my build.... so far.


Very nice! The STH10 was already growing on me but that picture is really selling it to me


----------



## axiumone

Thanks akira!

By far the best, most versatile and largest case I've ever owned. My pics don't portray the scale very well.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Here is my build.... so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demciflex filters
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics. Only have my phone as a camera.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I'm moments away from strating a house fire with this fan controller please? The set up is as such - Akasa fc six controller - 3 channels used. 9 x Corsair SP120 fans PER channel. The fans are used in conjunction with the 7v step down resistor for each fan. The controller is rated 2.5a per channel, by my calculations 9 x SP120 @ 7v are only using .72a.
> 
> 
> My understanding on this subject is pretty limited, so any advice is welcome.


Very nice. If I ever move up to a bigger case, that's it right there.


----------



## casetitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I realize it's OT... but the aspect ratio on that TV is freaking me out. Is that a 4:3 flatscreen? HDTV rotated 90 degrees? Or is it just distortion from resizing the image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> That case on the other hand looks exactly the way it should - or at least it will once you get it together... consider me pre-subbed for that log when you get it up.


Its distortion I think.. its a LG960V.

OT ; tomorrow afternoon I'm free so will start then with assembly


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Here is my build.... so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demciflex filters
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics. Only have my phone as a camera.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I'm moments away from strating a house fire with this fan controller please? The set up is as such - Akasa fc six controller - 3 channels used. 9 x Corsair SP120 fans PER channel. The fans are used in conjunction with the 7v step down resistor for each fan. The controller is rated 2.5a per channel, by my calculations 9 x SP120 @ 7v are only using .72a.
> 
> My understanding on this subject is pretty limited, so any advice is welcome.


Nice build! Is that the filter set for the sth10 that PerformacePCS and FrozenCPU are selling? If so, I like how you put it behind the panels. Looks nice but does it touch the fan blades? I'm afraid if I buy it and do it like yours, it might touch my GT fan blades.


----------



## axiumone

Thanks! Yeah, these are the fan filter sets that ppc and frozen sell.

Haha. I actually didn't even think about it touching the fans until you pointed it out. Luckily it doesn't interfere with any fans.


----------



## c5USSR72

Well, I would like to apply=)

Ooops upside down =)

And here it is


Sorry for bad quality, later today will be better lighting, this was made on quick hand, I was so wanting to see it


----------



## Fluffnz

My SMH10 traveled over 10000km (6700 miles) to get here in New Zealand in 8 days. Throughly impressed with fed-ex's handling and of course the quality of the case








Didnt take long to put it together (my trade helps with that, just like building a cabinet). Cant wait to get some stuff inside it!


On a side note.. Does anyone know if those filter packs ppcs sells for sth10 will fit on the smh? i assume they should, just have a couple left over?


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffnz*
> 
> My SMH10 traveled over 10000km (6700 miles) to get here in New Zealand in 8 days. Throughly impressed with fed-ex's handling and of course the quality of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt take long to put it together (my trade helps with that, just like building a cabinet). Cant wait to get some stuff inside it!
> 
> 
> On a side note.. Does anyone know if those filter packs ppcs sells for sth10 will fit on the smh? i assume they should, just have a couple left over?


You have to look on caselabs website for the chambers dimensions on the smh to see if the meshed covers have the same dimensions. I think they do, because the smh is the sth without the top chamber but have a look on their website before ordering.


----------



## axiumone

So my build isn't working out great.

I hadn't anticipated the lepa psu to dump so much heat. Even though the motherboard is watercooled, the ram isnt and the psu is warming up the ram to be scolding hot. It's also raising the temps of my top video card by 10c over the other cards.

I'm going to rebuild this weekend. I'm thinking that I'll relocate the psu to the top chamber along with the 360 rad that's in the front and move one 480 rad from the top chamber to the front of the case.


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So my build isn't working out great.
> 
> I hadn't anticipated the lepa psu to dump so much heat. Even though the motherboard is watercooled, the ram isnt and the psu is warming up the ram to be scolding hot. It's also raising the temps of my top video card by 10c over the other cards.
> 
> I'm going to rebuild this weekend. I'm thinking that I'll relocate the psu to the top chamber along with the 360 rad that's in the front and move one 480 rad from the top chamber to the front of the case.


You have a sth10 right ? Psu in the bottom chamber right ? You can mount a 80 mm fan between the 2 bottom rads to exhaust hot air trough the back of the case or you have to mod the case get the psu out and use the little devil's dual psu adapter. I'm working on my build and thinking on doing so because i want to free up some space in the bottom chamber. Mounting the psu in the upper chamber will not let you mount a dvd rom in the front of the case in the upper chamber.


----------



## axiumone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> You have a sth10 right ? Psu in the bottom chamber right ? You can mount a 80 mm fan between the 2 bottom rads to exhaust hot air trough the back of the case or you have to mod the case get the psu out and use the little devil's dual psu adapter. I'm working on my build and thinking on doing so because i want to free up some space in the bottom chamber. Mounting the psu in the upper chamber will not let you mount a dvd rom in the front of the case in the upper chamber.






Thanks for the suggestion! I do have the sth10, however, I mounted the PSU in the main center chamber using the accessory mount bar. My top and bottom chambers are filled up with 4 x 480 rads at the moment. haha


----------



## derickwm

Yikes. I hadn't realized the Lepa runs that hot  is that a common problem with them?

Time to watercool the ram yo


----------



## PCModderMike

I wasn't aware of that either. I didn't think any PSU ran hot enough to effect other components. Is this under full load? Or even just surfing the web the PSU gets hot? Maybe something is wrong with your unit.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, these are the fan filter sets that ppc and frozen sell.
> 
> Haha. I actually didn't even think about it touching the fans until you pointed it out. Luckily it doesn't interfere with any fans.


Nice. Thanks for answering. I just bought them today because of how you did it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## axiumone

You're welcome royal. Enjoy









Under browsing and even gaming it's not a huge issue. Under full load, either bitcoin mining or running prime on the cpu it generates an uncomfortable amount of heat.

Normally, a hot psu would be a big problem, but I have mine located in the center of the case with the fan pointing at other vital components. 

Should have thought this out better.


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh oh oh makes much more sense seeing where your PSU is mounted now. That's a bummer.


----------



## Nick7269

I have finished my Mercury S3 build....for now anyways. Great little case, I was able to cram a lot in there, but not to pretty inside right now. Good thing I didn't order the windows! lol




Maybe later I can fix it up better, but I really need to finish the mammoth build too.


----------



## dRnRcR

Nice bro, I got a great surprise today. Fedex showed up with a new SM8. Looks like I'll have a busy weekend. SO stoked!!!!!!


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Nice bro, I got a great surprise today. Fedex showed up with a new SM8. Looks like I'll have a busy weekend. SO stoked!!!!!!


Don't forget to post your pictures!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> I have finished my Mercury S3 build....for now anyways. Great little case, I was able to cram a lot in there, but not to pretty inside right now. Good thing I didn't order the windows! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe later I can fix it up better, but I really need to finish the mammoth build too.


I will go for the left one.


----------



## casetitan

Well its is put together.. and what a wonderfull thing it is








*
Build thread;
PigmentWhite*












Grtz


----------



## derickwm

Wow. One of the sexiest STH10s I've seen, even compared to mine  Nice choice in colours.


----------



## c5USSR72

Nice one mate, I am really interested how it will pin out=)

On the other note, now I know why I fall in luv with case labs
As a child i luv lego, and caselabs, just bring this wonderful memories back))
and of course, support is just awesome
Surely do appreciate the logo made in USA, as always a quality standard

I am grateful to all of you in this thread with such a nice builds that convinced me to get th10


----------



## axiumone

^ Haha that's an excellent point. I loved lego as a kid. That's probably why I like caselabs too.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got a decent loop going in my STH10. I still need to make some changes and I ran out of fittings so I need to order more. My cable extensions also got dyed pink after my reservoir exploded. Considering the accident I had I think it came out ok.


----------



## axiumone

That looks awesome strong! Can you take some more pics of your rad/psu/pump layouts please?


----------



## strong island 1

yes i can. i have a monsta 480 in the top and 2 rx360 in the bottom compartment. i gotta get new cables because some of the red liquid exploded out of the res and stained all my white cables pink.


----------



## icostin

White is so slick...







. Nice build.


----------



## dRnRcR

Please add me to the list. Proud SM8 owner.









Still gotta finish the sleeving but loving this case.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Please add me to the list. Proud SM8 owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta finish the sleeving but loving this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beastly. I like it.








Only thing for me though, personally I think the top should have a 480 up there, to really fill it out.


----------



## dRnRcR

Yea I hear you about the 480. I had another case in mind when I got that and didn't wanna wait for a 480. I'm sure I will put one in. Thanks for input


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Please add me to the list. Proud SM8 owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta finish the sleeving but loving this case.


Looking nice

What graph. cards do you have.

waterblock for the motherboard !!


----------



## dRnRcR

I got two 680 GTX SC. It could def use the MB to have water blocks. Kinda ran out of cash near the end. Got to wait a bit or I'll be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> I got two 680 GTX SC. It could def use the MB to have water blocks. Kinda ran out of cash near the end. Got to wait a bit or I'll be sleeping on the couch.


ha i always ran out cash. i think we all have that problem. Patience the rest wil follow. first build looks great.


----------



## mav2000

I just got mine yesterday and could not be happier. One thing that seems to be a bit off is that the front panel seems to come off too easily. I think the clips there seem a bit loose. I screwed them in real tight again and it was better, but still not as well held in as the top panel. Any ideas would be great. I have sent a mail to caselabs as well.

Secondly, how are you guys mounting the res onto the panel. Are you guys drilling it out.

BTW, first Caselabs in India....


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> One thing that seems to be a bit off is that the front panel seems to come off too easily. I think the clips there seem a bit loose. I screwed them in real tight again and it was better, but still not as well held in as the top panel. Any ideas would be great.


You can pinch the ends of the clips a little closer together, making it grip tighter.


----------



## mav2000

Guessing I need to uninstall it and then pinch the clip together?

But when I reinstall it won't it open out again?


----------



## loop0001

I get to join the club soon! SM8 ordered, though not sure when it'll ship. give them a week or two? all is well...just so eager to play with new hardware!


----------



## derickwm

Depending on the paint job you chose and other custom options I'd assume Friday at the very latest. If you ordered a pretty basic model I'd imagine Jim will have it out in a day or two


----------



## PCModderMike

I think it's about 3-5 days for processing before it ships. Even for my basic model SM5 took about that long.


----------



## P3nnywise

Hey guys, Just thought I would let you know, I started the build log on my new Mercury S3 case.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393110/acidburn-mini-itx-mod-caselabs-mercury-s3
The goal is to have it done by July when CaseLabs comes up to PDXLan. If you have never been to a PDXLan, you gotta check it out. PDXLan.com
It is were many of the top modders in the US call home.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guessing I need to uninstall it and then pinch the clip together?
> 
> But when I reinstall it won't it open out again?


You might be able to do it with a screwdriver from the side without taking it off, but it's only a 2-second job anyway.
Pardon my MS-Paint skills, but if you look at it from the side you'll see something like this:



Push in the clips like in the red arrows and you're good.


----------



## PCModderMike

Although minor, changing out the flex bay covers for ventilated versions makes the case look better IMO.


----------



## akira749

Those are the new 2 units height they are very good looking! Nice work Mike!


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea they're very cool. Thanks!


----------



## royalkilla408

This is how my build is coming. It does have the latest tech because I am planning up upgrade at the end of the year but it does everything I need for now. Anyways, there is still a lot left to do like doing my own wires and connecting my Aquaero 5 XT and three PowerAdjust 2s. Also doing the wiring on the fans and some more sleeving. I cleaned out my loop with a water filter and checked for leaks and I did had one









I'm going to use Mayhems Red Pastel for my water. My theme is Black, Red, and White. I'm loving this case more so than my TJ-07. It's somewhat easier to work with, but Watercooling is simply not easy at all lol (involves a lot of sweat, blood, and tears lol). Hope you guys like it. I'll post some more pictures one I get my friends Canon camera and build some more stuff.


----------



## ltulod

closer look on mine.


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking good guys.


----------



## loop0001

my SM8 is sitting in my living room!!! hell yeah!


----------



## mav2000

And so it begins...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1392853/caselabs-sm8-build-evo-iv/0_20#post_20043896


----------



## Ragsters

Here is mine after some more cable management. I really cant wait to get a custom loop.


----------



## casetitan

Nice clean look!


----------



## derickwm

Nicely done!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casetitan*
> 
> Nice clean look!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks guys!


----------



## PCModderMike

Yes definitely very clean, even better than before. I gotta say though, these cases looks so *empty* when there's no loop inside....cavernous almost.
I know you have plans though so can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yes definitely very clean, even better than before. I gotta say though, these cases looks so *empty* when there's no loop inside....cavernous almost.
> I know you have plans though so can't wait to see it.


Oh you remember my last post of my rig?







Since then I have made a 24pin extension to my already sleeved PSU as well as getting some more sticks of ram.

What else do you guys suggest to making the build look better? Should I remove the grills? What about the loop? Would love to here some ideas on a loop with my current set up.


----------



## K0nFLiqT

[
IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1481703/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


Nice case!!


----------



## K0nFLiqT




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K0nFLiqT*


Is it an illusion or do I see your PSU dead centered??? How did you achieve that?


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Is it an illusion or do I see your PSU dead centered??? How did you achieve that?


ahh, put it on the center and put screw on it?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> ahh, put it on the center and put screw on it?


You clearly don't know the SMH10...

here's a picture of the back



as you can see PSU placement is either on the left or on the right *NOT* in the middle...


----------



## derickwm

If you brighten up the photo it looks custom


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K0nFLiqT*


SMH with a rad up top? Which rad? How much clearance?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> SMH with a rad up top? Which rad? How much clearance?


Clearance is 42mm so this looks to be an XT45 and he have the 39mm top so he can put a bank of fans up there.


----------



## K0nFLiqT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Is it an illusion or do I see your PSU dead centered??? How did you achieve that?


cutting the PSU center section of the back panel, and created a new panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> SMH with a rad up top? Which rad? How much clearance?


XT45 + 39mm top
There is approx 43mm of clearance above the MB.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K0nFLiqT*
> 
> cutting the PSU center section of the back panel, and created a new panel.
> 
> 
> XT45 + 39mm top
> There is approx 43mm of clearance above the MB.


Very nicely done! Did you fabricate it yourself or someone else did it for you?


----------



## mav2000

Mid plate for my SM8 build.

More here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1392853/caselabs-sm8-build-evo-iv/0_20


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey I got a quick question for you guys with the SM5 Case does the SSD Mounting Kit mount in the normal 3.5" bay or does it replace it?

Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey I got a quick question for you guys with the SM5 Case does the SSD Mounting Kit mount in the normal 3.5" bay or does it replace it?
> 
> Thanks


Those fit in any of the HDD cages of Case Labs. Like this one or any of the others:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-cage-expansion-kit/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Those fit in any of the HDD cages of Case Labs. Like this one or any of the others:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-cage-expansion-kit/


So it'll fit fine in the SM5 HDD cage? lol

Also can you fit dual 360 rads in the SM5 one in the top one in the front?


----------



## stren

Had to strip the TX10 down, running in bench mode for a little while until I finish up the real cooling:










empty tx10 is empty










Gonna go and update the club list now


----------



## stren

Welcome to our newest members:

axiumne
c5USSR72
fluffnz
nick7269 (again)
dRnRcR
ltulod
K0nFLiqT

Nearly at 200!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So it'll fit fine in the SM5 HDD cage? lol
> 
> Also can you fit dual 360 rads in the SM5 one in the top one in the front?


There's only 380mm of vertical space in the S5, so no 360 in front. Most 360 rads are around 400mm in length.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Gonna go and update the club list now


BTW welcome back Stren! I hope you had a nice vacation!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> BTW welcome back Stren! I hope you had a nice vacation!


Thanks it was a tough trip but I survived!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks it was a tough trip but I survived!


Yeah I see what you mean


----------



## derickwm

KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There's only 380mm of vertical space in the S5, so no 360 in front. Most 360 rads are around 400mm in length.


Ah ok thanks







360 and a 240 rad it is


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So it'll fit fine in the SM5 HDD cage? lol
> 
> Also can you fit dual 360 rads in the *SM5* one in the top one in the front?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There's only 380mm of vertical space in the S5, so no 360 in front. Most 360 rads are around 400mm in length.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 and a 240 rad it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I thought he was asking about the *SM5*....? If so a 360 will fit up front and in the top from what I'm looking at right now sitting next to mine.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought he was asking about the *SM5*....? If so a 360 will fit up front and in the top from what I'm looking at right now sitting next to mine.


I had a look though your SM5 build log







its builds like that, thats pushed me towards CaseLabs cases









And yes I was asking about the SM5 but I think I might end up sticking with 360 and 240 crossflow rads that way I still have enough room for my lighting controller, unless a 360 rad in the front still leaves 1 bay drive open?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I had a look though your SM5 build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its builds like that, thats pushed me towards CaseLabs cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I was asking about the SM5 but I think I might end up sticking with 360 and 240 crossflow rads that way I still have enough room for my lighting controller, unless a 360 rad in the front still leaves 1 bay drive open?


Can't go wrong with CaseLabs









Yea mounting a 360 up front while using a 360 up top wouldn't even leave one bay free, so probably better off with a 240.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can't go wrong with CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea mounting a 360 up front while using a 360 up top wouldn't even leave one bay free, so probably better off with a 240.


Yeah I've been looking non stop at builds and reviews of them







cant wait to get mine and do a small beast of a ROG build









ah damn oh well lol back to the original plan







should be more then enough cooling with AP-15s anyway... I hope


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just ordered an SM8. Shipping to australia was $198









The case should last forever though. At least, that is how I am justifying it to myself...


----------



## dRnRcR

It will last forever and you won't regret it at all. Congrats


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, no regrets there... I'll admit it's a tough pill to swallow price-wise until you actually have one. After that you simply start thinking of builds around that 'necessity'. For example, when I next build a workstation for my office, all the flexibility in my PC budget will be centered around components... because the CL case will be a non-negotiable part of the deal.









I figure I've easily thrown $1K worth of crappy $125 retail cases in the garbage over the past 7 years or so... so in that sense, it's cheaper _and_ more eco-friendly!









EDIT: Jim... when you're ready to hire a 'product evangelist' for CL... shoot me a PM! I'll work for prototypes and custom powdercoat.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, no regrets there... I'll admit it's a tough pill to swallow price-wise until you actually have one. After that you simply start thinking of builds around that 'necessity'. For example, when I next build a workstation for my office, all the flexibility in my PC budget will be centered around components... because the CL case will be a non-negotiable part of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure I've easily thrown $1K worth of crappy $125 retail cases in the garbage over the past 7 years or so... so in that sense, it's cheaper _and_ more eco-friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jim... when you're ready to hire a 'product evangelist' for CL... shoot me a PM! I'll work for prototypes and custom powdercoat.


Yeah, and when you need a new CAD guy, PM!









Thanks - T


----------



## goohead

Slow work in progress










Love the case, only complaint was maybe a drop in panel for the bottom radiator, was a pain to get in but still a lot easier to work on than any other case I had.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goohead*
> 
> Slow work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the case, only complaint was maybe a drop in panel for the bottom radiator, was a pain to get in but still a lot easier to work on than any other case I had.


Awesome. So much rad for such a small case. I have a very similar configuration in mind for my incoming SM8. Build log?


----------



## goohead

Sorry too lazy to start one =)

Do you think I have enough radiator for a cpu only loop? I figure it would be like a 2 degree delta

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goohead*
> 
> Slow work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the case, only complaint was maybe a drop in panel for the bottom radiator, was a pain to get in but still a lot easier to work on than any other case I had.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Awesome. So much rad for such a small case. I have a very similar configuration in mind for my incoming SM8. Build log?


Yah, if that's an SM8, and those rads are Monstas, there's only 114mm top and bottom ... so in p/p fan config, that's over 130mm !! you going with a mobo lesser than an ATX ?

Plus, after checking your posts, your request for a horizontal psu mount for the SM8 - here - begs me to ask - since the SM8 is nearly the same height as depth - 570mm to 568mm - wouldn't the vertical psu mount, the MAC-314, span the horizontal space ?

That psu mount surely looks to be the MAC-314, if not - I guess I don't get what you were asking of Jim in the linked thread.

Inquiring minds wanna KNOW









*ADD*: I see that the top fans will be in an extended top, leaving what ? 110+mm of rad and fan in the case.
But that bottom rad/fan set - that is 130+mm .. At first look, the build looks beefy, but now I'm wondering how or which graphics card will fit in that space. You got my curiosity all hacked up


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goohead*
> 
> Sorry too lazy to start one =)
> 
> Do you think I have enough radiator for a cpu only loop? I figure it would be like a 2 degree delta
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


a 560 with 2150rpm gentle typhoons gives a 3.5 degree delta on a 4.7GHz 3930k assuming "normal" flow, so yeah 2 degrees sounds about right.

Personally I'll be running 2x560s on my cpu and 4x360s on my gpu. And a 140x9 on my other cpu


----------



## goohead

I was originally trying to mount the bar vertically and then mount the psu lengthwise along the width of the case. ( from side door to side door, but realized after that a bigger psu will not fit that way, so I mounted it lengthwise from front to back of the case. This way I can still use my existing bay res, doesn't look too bad.

A standard are mobo fits fine with the 2 radiators

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> a 560 with 2150rpm gentle typhoons gives a 3.5 degree delta on a 4.7GHz 3930k assuming "normal" flow, so yeah 2 degrees sounds about right.
> 
> Personally I'll be running 2x560s on my cpu and 4x360s on my gpu. And a 140x9 on my other cpu










There must be a global spike in distilled water sales every time you drain your loop


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goohead*
> 
> I was originally trying to mount the bar vertically and then mount the psu lengthwise along the width of the case. ( from side door to side door, but realized after that a bigger psu will not fit that way, so I mounted it lengthwise from front to back of the case. This way I can still use my existing bay res, doesn't look too bad.
> 
> A standard are mobo fits fine with the 2 radiators
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Really !! in an SM8 ? this I gotta see ! those are Monsta rads, right ?


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just ordered an SM8. Shipping to australia was $198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case should last forever though. At least, that is how I am justifying it to myself...


I pulled the trigger on an SM8-X yesterday morning too. Couldn't turn it down for what it came with, especially since my SM8 ended up being only $20 less after adding all the options I wanted.

Was going to go 480x2 and a 240 but decided to just go with a 480 and a 360. At least for now. Will be my first loop (stoked!).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on an SM8-X yesterday morning too. Couldn't turn it down for what it came with, especially since my SM8 ended up being only $20 less after adding all the options I wanted.
> 
> Was going to go 480x2 and a 240 but decided to just go with a 480 and a 360. At least for now. Will be my first loop (stoked!).


It seems the force is indeed strong in this one.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a global spike in distilled water sales every time you drain your loop


Lulz yeah, EK actually sponsored coolant for this build









temporary bench setup at night:


----------



## goohead

Yes 2 480 monsta and 16 ap15

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey I got another quick question does the SM8 come with the Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short things or is it just the full size ones and you have to buy the short ones separate

Thanks


----------



## socketus

Nah, you gotta order the short mounts.

Four sets of standard 5.25" Device Mounts (MAC-125) [No substitutions]


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Nah, you gotta order the short mounts.
> 
> Four sets of standard 5.25" Device Mounts (MAC-125) [No substitutions]


Ah bugger lol now that I know this Im almost ready to order









Thanks


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I am confused. I hate to admit that I am staring at the caselabs site while waiting for my SM8, but...

If the SM8 has 11 bays and the SM8-X has a 120.2 flex bay mount (6 bays) plus 4 free bays, where does the 11th bay go? Is the main chassis of the SM8-X shorter?


----------



## EnticingSausage

120.2 flex bay mount actually takes up 7 bays mate


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> 120.2 flex bay mount actually takes up 7 bays mate


well that's good know I assumed they always took up 3 bays per 120 section of rad lulz


----------



## somebadlemonade

yea it takes up 1 extra bay for the rad tanks(where the fitting connect to the rad)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> yea it takes up 1 extra bay for the rad tanks(where the fitting connect to the rad)


Yeah I assumed you needed some space around a 120, didn't know the 240 actually used 7 bays though









Gotta carry my TX10 back downstairs to the garage today so that real work can begin. I love that CL made it so that i can be so stripped down that even a nerd like myself can carry it downstairs.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> 120.2 flex bay mount actually takes up 7 bays mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> yea it takes up 1 extra bay for the rad tanks(where the fitting connect to the rad)




While a 120.3 takes up 9 bays?

[EDIT]

Wait, the caselabs site says the 120.2 takes up 6 bays...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/

Still confused...

[EDIT]

Case closed (lol)

They are different part numbers.

Accessory = 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount MAC-161

SM8-X = 240 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount MAC-163

I'm guessing that the one included with the SM8-X must integrate a spare bay for the rad tank...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> yea it takes up 1 extra bay for the rad tanks(where the fitting connect to the rad)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I assumed you needed some space around a 120, didn't know the 240 actually used 7 bays though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta carry my TX10 back downstairs to the garage today so that real work can begin. I love that CL made it so that i can be so stripped down that even a nerd like myself can carry it downstairs.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should start doing that daily


----------



## snef

Hi Guys

another CaseLabs in house, but this one is little bit smaller

Build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396664/build-log-snefs-purple-chimera

is still work in progress

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/purple Chimera/IMG_0030_zps24143552.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/purple Chimera/IMG_0036_zps46acac93.jpg.html


----------



## derickwm

Have a pedestal on the way for mine







big thanks to Jim!


----------



## PCModderMike

I have a feeling a pedestal for the SM5 will never be made.


----------



## derickwm

Time to go bigger!


----------



## PCModderMike

Or maybe...smaller.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Or maybe...smaller.


Careful you may get extradited to Canada.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Or maybe...smaller.


----------



## dRnRcR

Hey guys, just thought I'd update the build. Sleeved my cables (thank you MDPC). Ordered a new rad (480 monsta, thx PCmoddermike, just messing). Couldn't wait for the rad and installed the cables. Now I'll I need is the 120.3 rad support?! Caselabs hook a brother up


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Hey guys, just thought I'd update the build. Sleeved my cables (thank you MDPC). Ordered a new rad (480 monsta, thx PCmoddermike, just messing). Couldn't wait for the rad and installed the cables. Now I'll I need is the 120.3 rad support?! Caselabs hook a brother up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn, nice... This makes me so excited about my incoming SM8. So much potential for such a 'small' case...

Is that the standard 120.4 top panel? Can you do me a favour and measure the distance from the front bay to the RX360 _and_ to the fan that is mounted to it?


----------



## dRnRcR

Its the std top, the distance from the rad to the mounting side (front panel) is around 130mm. To the fan is 155mm.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Its the std top, the distance from the rad to the mounting side (front panel) is around 130mm. To the fan is 155mm.


Awesome, thanks. Your build is so clean. That 240 is looking a little skinny in comparison to his friend though


----------



## dRnRcR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Your build is so clean. That 240 is looking a little skinny in comparison to his friend though


Agreed, thats why I need a 120.3 rad support for the front. I could always ghetto the set up and just use the 120.2 but I dont think it would do this case justice. The one thing I find about these case is that you should not in anyway comprise your build. I mean look at the case, its hands down the best case on the market. Some ppl say that its a bit more expensive then other case but what you would spend in another case to modify and make work far exceeds the price of this case. Great case, great builds, gotta love that.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Some ppl say that its a bit more expensive then other case


Actually a lot of people say this, but everyone that actually owns one also says it's worth it


----------



## skywalkr

Made the mistake of getting the D5 RX360 kit when I could have easily put a 480 in the bottom. If I was thinking properly I would have ordered the RX240 kit, put the 480 in the bottom, and then the 240 in the front with the mount I'm getting (already going to have a 480 in the roof with that little extension). Then again, I guess I could always just put the 360 in the front eventually and then get a 480 for the bottom (overkill?).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I would actually say that the biggest expense of a CL case is what happens after you own one... not only do you wind up spending way more on components (because it's so easy to add them to the build) but also every other case you have to work on becomes a battle of wills... to not simply replace _everything_ with a CL case!









My Corsair C70 that I have my work PC built in would have been a very impressive and enjoyable case in previous years (especially since it was so cheap on sale)... but now it just makes me mad that it's not an SM5 every time I look at it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Hey guys, just thought I'd update the build. Sleeved my cables (thank you MDPC). Ordered a new rad (480 monsta, thx PCmoddermike, just messing). Couldn't wait for the rad and installed the cables. Now I'll I need is the 120.3 rad support?! Caselabs hook a brother up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Or maybe...smaller.


You know you want too.


----------



## derickwm

Never go smaller.


----------



## PCModderMike

Ya, all joking aside....I don't think I could go any smaller than mATX. Just wouldn't meet my needs.


----------



## derickwm

GO BIG OR GO HOME! 'MURICA


----------



## PCModderMike

'Murica!


----------



## longroadtrip

Not quite finished..but the monsterITX is coming along!


----------



## dRnRcR

Looking really good


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not quite finished..but the monsterITX is coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


'Murica!








Looks good.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 'Murica!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What makes it funny is the part where it's true!







And still sad at the same time...


----------



## Spin Cykle

My order has been "Awaiting fulfillment" for 6 days now. AGHHHHH


----------



## PCModderMike

The waiting game is the hardest when putting a build together.


----------



## dRnRcR

PCModderMIke,

Guess what came in the mail today, my 480 Monsta rad!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not quite finished..but the monsterITX is coming along!


That a small case can look so good. Nice love it


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> PCModderMIke,
> 
> Guess what came in the mail today, my 480 Monsta rad!!!!


Hehe, guess everyone's getting some goodies soon!









My WC kit came in today too. Really impressed with FrozenCPU. Fast packing and fast shipping to Canada and they even scattered the box with packages of energy gummie bears which I'm currently hopped up on. Although I'm kind of regretting not ticking off the gift option. (Got hit with $217 of brokerage and duty fees!). Now I'm just awaiting the SM8. Which speak of the devil... I just got an email notifying me its been shipped.


----------



## socketus

HOLY CRAP !!! thats a ****ton of duty fees !! That's. just. not. right !


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hehe, guess everyone's getting some goodies soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WC kit came in today too. Really impressed with FrozenCPU. Fast packing and fast shipping to Canada and they even scattered the box with packages of energy gummie bears which I'm currently hopped up on. Although I'm kind of regretting not ticking off the gift option. (Got hit with $217 of brokerage and duty fees!).


Ha did the not told ya, the gummie bears are for the kids and the rest is for you.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> HOLY CRAP !!! thats a ****ton of duty fees !! That's. just. not. right !


Tell me about it... I was expecting it to be around $80 max. Got news of it when the UPS guy came yesterday during his first attempt. They also _don't_ accept cash at the door, apparently









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha did the not told ya, the gummie bears are for the kids and the rest is for you.


Haha, I thought it was a, "we know you're going to need these for tonight" kinda thing


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hehe, guess everyone's getting some goodies soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WC kit came in today too. Really impressed with FrozenCPU. Fast packing and fast shipping to Canada and they even scattered the box with packages of energy gummie bears which I'm currently hopped up on. Although I'm kind of regretting not ticking off the gift option. (Got hit with $217 of brokerage and duty fees!). Now I'm just awaiting the SM8. Which speak of the devil... I just got an email notifying me its been shipped.


Thats insane! Luckily I live in BC and like 20 minutes from the border to the U.S. so I just ship stuff to my P.O. box.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> PCModderMIke,
> 
> Guess what came in the mail today, my 480 Monsta rad!!!!


Woot!

I don't get the reference to me though....


----------



## dRnRcR

Its cause you put the idea in my head for a 480







, once that happened i was sold.


----------



## PCModderMike

Ah OK....well those things are massive, gonna look good!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah OK....well those things are massive, gonna look good!


let me know how it performs and do you have a build log??


----------



## PCModderMike

I have a build log...but it's for an SM5...definitely not fitting a 480 in there.









Was that question meant for dRnRcR?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a build log...but it's for an SM5...definitely not fitting a 480 in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that question meant for dRnRcR?


yes it was I guess i was not paying attention sorry.... I had forgot I have been meaning to look at your build log and when better to do this than here at work when i finish before i sleep.


----------



## dRnRcR

Sorry I didnt bother with a build log cause I power housed through the build in one day. I've added a few things since then. 480 is installed just gotta get a good pic. Thing is a beast.

UPDATE: Here is a pic



Not sure how I feel about the feed line to the CPU, looks a bit sloppy to me but I haven't figured out how to changed it yet.
Gonna put the extra fans in front of the 240 while I wait for the front 120.3.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> let me know how it performs and do you have a build log??


look for bundymania for test. I'm sure got the link somewere.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=223141


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> (Got hit with $217 of brokerage and duty fees!).


Wait what?!?! That doesn't look like over $2K in hardware in that picture... how high are those fees?!?


----------



## stren

Added snef (again), goohead and not sure about vhsownsbeta - is this a photo of your case or has it not arrived yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> That a small case can look so good. Nice love it


Thanks! I'm really happy with the way it is coming together...


----------



## akira749

I just pull the trigger on a new CL











This will replace my MM case in my "New Beginning" build....so expect a new build soon


----------



## derickwm




----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added snef (again), goohead and not sure about vhsownsbeta - is this a photo of your case or has it not arrived yet?


My case is still somewhere over the south pacific









That case belongs to luciddreamer124


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I just pull the trigger on a new CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will replace my MM case in my "New Beginning" build....so expect a new build soon


I loved your SM8 build log so I am definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## TigerStripes

Got my SM8 a little while ago but finally getting started on my build. Log is here!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397647/build-log-huskybox-case-labs-sm8-watercooled#post_20177606


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I loved your SM8 build log so I am definitely looking forward to this one.


Thanks! I should start it soon...I just need to set my mind on the build name


----------



## Spin Cykle

Got the email today! My case has shipped and will be here Tuesday. Bad news, I leave Tuesday morning for a 4 day business trip. Sigh.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wait what?!?! That doesn't look like over $2K in hardware in that picture... how high are those fees?!?


Was just over 1K making the fees a little over 20%. There was an $80 brokerage fee (if I remember right) and then the rest were duty fees/taxes... We're subjugated to HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) here in Ontario which made a giant chunk of that. I remember before HST, everything online already included taxes (and duty fees were usually a hit or miss). That was UPS btw... We'll see how bad FedEx decides to rape me for my case tomorrow.


----------



## socketus

From what I've read of Jim of CL's posts about Canada and Fedex concerning fees, they should be much more reasonable, but I guess still dependent on local clerks.

GL with that ! But the joy of receiving that case will surely win out over the empty wallet blues


----------



## skywalkr

Thanks for the info (and luck). They're a lot faster too it seems. Was their lowest shipping option and it's only taking 2 days to arrive from California which was pretty surprising.

Lmao! Can't wait to see that giant box arrive


----------



## socketus

I gotta say, the Canadian way ... Harmonized Sales Tax. You couldn't make that up ! Just googled that, a combo of federal goods & services tax with regional sales tax.

Is that what its being called these days ?


----------



## skywalkr

Anything to milk us!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> We'll see how bad FedEx decides to rape me for my case tomorrow.


CaseLabs cases are shipped in Canada with NAFTA documentation so if the guy behind the customs desk did his job you should not pay anything.

My SM8 was shipped by USPS with all the documentation and I didn't pay any customs fees not even taxes. My SMH10 will be shipped by Fedex and it should be the same.

If I remember, if you receive some fees from Fedex (BTW you won't have them at the delivery like UPS, Fedex will send you an invoice by mail if the situation append) you can use the NAFTA documents to let the transporter know that you don't have to pay the fees they are asking.


----------



## lemniscate

guys, can you tell me which CL cases are available for flat-packed shipping? ST10? TH10? STH10?

I've heard that some of them are not available flat-packed, is it correct?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, can you tell me which CL cases are available for flat-packed shipping? ST10? TH10? STH10?
> 
> I've heard that some of them are not available flat-packed, is it correct?


I believe it's the original magnum cube style ones that are not flat packed e.g. M8, M10, MH10, T10, TH10

Godzilla is definitely flatpacked (TX10) but what a box!
Single wide magnum is definitely flatpacked (STH10, SMH10)
Merlin can be flatpacked I believe (SM8, SM5, ST10)
Mercury is small anyway (S3, S5) but probably could be flatpacked on the S5 which is not yet released anyway.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I believe it's the original magnum cube style ones that are not flat packed e.g. M8, M10, MH10, T10, TH10
> 
> Godzilla is definitely flatpacked (TX10) but what a box!
> Single wide magnum is definitely flatpacked (STH10, SMH10)
> Merlin can be flatpacked I believe (SM8, SM5, ST10)
> Mercury is small anyway (S3, S5) but probably could be flatpacked on the S5 which is not yet released anyway.


thanks! +rep









as minor as it might be, I'm somewhat interested in assembling my computer case for the first time.. so it's a shame that some models aren't shipped flat-packed.


----------



## TigerStripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> thanks! +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as minor as it might be, I'm somewhat interested in assembling my computer case for the first time.. so it's a shame that some models aren't shipped flat-packed.


I ordered my SM8 in standard orientation thinking there was a pretty good chance I might ultimately go with a reversed layout. That way I get to take it apart and put it back together!


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerStripes*
> 
> I ordered my SM8 in standard orientation thinking there was a pretty good chance I might ultimately go with a reversed layout. That way I get to take it apart and put it back together!


okay, that's a pretty interesting idea... but if I go with TH10, I'm already looking at almost $1k (incl. shipping and taxes), I don't think I'd like to add more to that amount. well, perhaps if I'm bothered by the shipping cost, I shouldn't be looking at that case after all..


----------



## TigerStripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> okay, that's a pretty interesting idea... but if I go with TH10, I'm already looking at almost $1k (incl. shipping and taxes), I don't think I'd like to add more to that amount. well, perhaps if I'm bothered by the shipping cost, I shouldn't be looking at that case after all..


Ah, now the TH10 I don't think is reversible as it comes. I think just the Merlin line has that capability out of the box. I would maybe send a note to Jim and make sure you can get it flat-packed to both save on shipping and treat yourself to the stimulation of assembling that monster yourself.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerStripes*
> 
> Ah, now the TH10 I don't think is reversible as it comes. I think just the Merlin line has that capability out of the box. I would maybe send a note to Jim and make sure you can get it flat-packed to both save on shipping and treat yourself to the stimulation of assembling that monster yourself.


This is true, TH10 is not reversible. If you're shipping far I would consider almost *any* other case over the TH10 as it's definitely not flatpack.


----------



## MikhailV

I've been thinking of buying another CL case, unfortunately my M10 is too small for an SSI EEB board, thus I'm looking at an MH10.

My rig is currently in a Lian Li case which is running 3 x 140mm intake fans and 1 x 120mm exhaust, and while the case looks good it the rig runs hot.

Since, I don't feel like watercooling the WS, I have been thinking of doing the following:
Install HDDs in the right-most compartment, 8 x WD RE4s in RAID and 4 x Intel 520 SSDs. If I need more storage, I could install 8 more RE4s in the mobo compartment.
Run 6 x 120mm as intakes (3 fans for each compartment), I'd like to stick to 8 hdd plan as it would keep the motherboard compartment free of clutter so there is no restriction to airflow.

Right now I'm wondering how hard is it going to be to get rid of the M10.

Any thoughts or comments on this?

Edit: Has anyone heard anything about CL making fan cages for 120 x 38 fans?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I've been thinking of buying another CL case, unfortunately my M10 is too small for an SSI EEB board, thus I'm looking at an MH10.
> 
> My rig is currently in a Lian Li case which is running 3 x 140mm intake fans and 1 x 120mm exhaust, and while the case looks good it the rig runs hot.
> 
> Since, I don't feel like watercooling the WS, I have been thinking of doing the following:
> Install HDDs in the right-most compartment, 8 x WD RE4s in RAID and 4 x Intel 520 SSDs. If I need more storage, I could install 8 more RE4s in the mobo compartment.
> Run 6 x 120mm as intakes (3 fans for each compartment), I'd like to stick to 8 hdd plan as it would keep the motherboard compartment free of clutter so there is no restriction to airflow.
> 
> Right now I'm wondering how hard is it going to be to get rid of the M10.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this?


Your main problem will be shipping. There is still demand for M8/M10s. I'd suggest throwing it up in the forums for local pickup and see what you get. At least you're in chicago that should help with your potential market. You can even try craigslist too. I know people have bought them on CL before.


----------



## MikhailV

Any idea what shipping costs are like? I still have the box it came in.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> Any idea what shipping costs are like? I still have the box it came in.


My guess would be 60-70, but I've never tried


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> CaseLabs cases are shipped in Canada with NAFTA documentation so if the guy behind the customs desk did his job you should not pay anything.
> 
> My SM8 was shipped by USPS with all the documentation and I didn't pay any customs fees not even taxes. My SMH10 will be shipped by Fedex and it should be the same.
> 
> If I remember, if you receive some fees from Fedex (BTW you won't have them at the delivery like UPS, Fedex will send you an invoice by mail if the situation append) you can use the NAFTA documents to let the transporter know that you don't have to pay the fees they are asking.


What province do you live in? (HST is only in Ontario, New Brunswick, Newfoundland and Labrador, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island). I received a call earlier in the morning from FedEx letting me know about the shipment including a ~$63 fee. I saw what you said so I then called in to FedEx and asked about the fee and mentioned NAFTA documents. The lady said there were none shipped with the package and then said I could verify that at the door when the courier comes and if there were any, she said they'd be in the little slip. He came, I checked the slip, and there were no NAFTA documents, just the receipt, and an invoice for the taxes (GST/PST or HST basically). No brokerage fees either. I asked the courier about it and he said that document only applies to actual duty fees not GST/PST. But hey, if it is indeed considered a duty fee and included, I didn't have any trace of a NAFTA document to back that up. Was worth a shot, but I'm very happy it was only $63. Pretty safe to say that I'm never using UPS again after a much better FedEx experience (the delivery guy was even nicer to boot).

So here she is!



Anyway, I started building it (and was in my glory practically having a nerdgasm, never seen such quality in a PC chassis before, not to mention, it's nice how the screws go into it like butter without anything feeling like it's stripping) and once I got to the front panel I realized the flex bay rad mount that was supposed to come with my SM8-X order was missing. I sent CaseLabs an email and hoping they'll help me out and I won't need to order a new one. But goddamn, this is a gorgeous case with impeccable workmanship. Haven't been this happy with a product in a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I believe it's the original magnum cube style ones that are not flat packed e.g. M8, M10, MH10, T10, TH10
> 
> Godzilla is definitely flatpacked (TX10) but what a box!
> Single wide magnum is definitely flatpacked (STH10, SMH10)
> Merlin can be flatpacked I believe (SM8, SM5, ST10)
> Mercury is small anyway (S3, S5) but probably could be flatpacked on the S5 which is not yet released anyway.


Yeah I can verify they do flat pack the SM8's.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> Edit: Has anyone heard anything about CL making fan cages for 120 x 38 fans?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-38mm-flex-bay/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> What province do you live in?


Quebec so no HST but we have GST and a provincal tax and in the end it's similar to the HST









This is sad about the papers missing. I had them with my SM8...


----------



## CoolRonZ

Hi everyone, here's my new M8 beside my Shinobi XL would love to be part of your club


----------



## stren

skywalkr which case is that?

Added you and CoolRonz


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> Hi everyone, here's my new M8 beside my Shinobi XL would love to be part of your club






Welcome to the club the White M8 looks great!!!!!


----------



## CoolRonZ

Thanks stren and freitz, glad to be part of the community


----------



## icostin

Welcome to the club. Nice m8


----------



## CoolRonZ

thank you icostin


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> skywalkr which case is that?
> 
> Added you and CoolRonz


Great thanks.

It's a black SM8-X


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This is true, TH10 is not reversible. If you're shipping far I would consider almost *any* other case over the TH10 as it's definitely not flatpack.


haha thanks for the suggestion.. I'm also considering STH10, but then again, if I spend that much on the case, I doubt I can start water cooling until probably a few months.. what do you think would be better? save until I have enough to get the case and water cooling stuffs, or get the case first then stay with air cooling for a few months?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> Hi everyone, here's my new M8 beside my Shinobi XL would love to be part of your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Great thanks.
> 
> It's a black SM8-X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congrats and welcome to the club guys.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> haha thanks for the suggestion.. I'm also considering STH10, but then again, if I spend that much on the case, I doubt I can start water cooling until probably a few months.. what do you think would be better? save until I have enough to get the case and water cooling stuffs, or get the case first then stay with air cooling for a few months?


If it's your first custom watercooling system then it would be interesting to have the case before so you can figure out your watercooling loop more easily.

Just my .02cents


----------



## skywalkr

Not really impressed with CaseLabs customer support. Quick to reply when they want your money, but nowhere to be found when you want your missing part. Typical but disappointed.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Not really impressed with CaseLabs customer support. Quick to reply when they want your money, but nowhere to be found when you want your missing part. Typical but disappointed.


Have you PMed them here on OCN? I never had an issue with a missing part....but every question I've ever had was responded to promptly both here on OCN and through their website.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Not really impressed with CaseLabs customer support. Quick to reply when they want your money, but nowhere to be found when you want your missing part. Typical but disappointed.


I've found their support to be superior in almost every way... that being said, based on the posts from Jim in this thread and the S5 one... they're having some equipment issues the past 2 days - so this might be an 'unusual situation' time for support as well. Just be patient and I'm sure they will take very good care of you soon.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Not really impressed with CaseLabs customer support. Quick to reply when they want your money, but nowhere to be found when you want your missing part. Typical but disappointed.


I'm aware of one order with a missing mount that Kevin has already take care of (sent it the day after the case shipped). It's been a pretty chaotic week for us, so if anything has slipped by, let me know and I'll make sure it get taken care of.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> Hi everyone, here's my new M8 beside my Shinobi XL would love to be part of your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it. A white M8. It's what captain Ahab has been searching for.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Love it. A white M8. It's what captain Ahab has been searching for.


I'm thinking some time down the road I should get one of those... it looks so nice in all white! Then I could have a Spy-vs-Spy setup with an all black M8 on one side of my desk and an all white one on the other side.

Of course, if I launch another $5-6K build before putting a pool in the back yard and finishing the landscaping... I might have to start calling that build "my wife" - because I'm pretty sure the one I have wouldn't be around any longer.









Maybe next year.


----------



## cpachris

Hehe. Convince her of it's necessity. Happy wife-y.... happy life-y.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Not really impressed with CaseLabs customer support. Quick to reply when they want your money, but nowhere to be found when you want your missing part. Typical but disappointed.


I have found the customer service and prompt replies to be excellent with both Jim and Kevin. They answered my questions and shipped my missing items ASAP. Hopefully your issues are sorted quickly.


----------



## TPE-331

Storm Trooper is still a work in progress.







Hope I finish soon.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Happy wife-y.... happy life-y.


I'm very familiar with that term.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Storm Trooper is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I finish soon.


Oooooooooh my, impressive. You have a log?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Storm Trooper is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I finish soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking Good.. You almost have as many drives as I do.. Have you thought of using a back plane with these?? An enclosure that takes up little room and still holds 4 to 6 SSD's?? I have several of these and makes things easier to me plus they usually have a fan and I like that even though I know SSD don't need that..

Something like this



See I covered it in white vinyl sticker paper and put the front against one of the single bay holders so the black can not bee seen..



Just an idea that might be good for you


----------



## TPE-331

Thanks, no build log. I have a really crazy work schedule right now.







I've been fooling with this rig nearly a year now. It's coming together piece by piece very slooooowly.







Just don't have much time to spend on it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Thanks, no build log. I have a really crazy work schedule right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fooling with this rig nearly a year now. It's coming together piece by piece very slooooowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't have much time to spend on it.


I know what you mean by coming together very slowly!!!! Mine is also...


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looking Good.. You almost have as many drives as I do.. Have you thought of using a back plane with these?? An enclosure that takes up little room and still holds 4 to 6 SSD's?? I have several of these and makes things easier to me plus they usually have a fan and I like that even though I know SSD don't need that..
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> See I covered it in white vinyl sticker paper and put the front against one of the single bay holders so the black can not bee seen..
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea that might be good for you


I knew there was no way I could have more SSD's than the Insanity or BBBB builds.







I am thinking of taking an aluminum sheet that would run the full length and width of the rear of the hard drive cages and have it laser cut or machined so that it covers up the rear of the SSD's leaving just the power and data connections exposed.







I wish CaseLabs made such an accessory. Now on the hunt for a good raid card.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know what you mean by coming together very slowly!!!! Mine is also...


I am afraid that most of my gear will be outdated by the time I finish the build.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> I knew there was no way I could have more SSD's than the Insanity or BBBB builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of taking an aluminum sheet that would run the full length and width of the rear of the hard drive cages and have it laser cut or machined so that it covers up the rear of the SSD's leaving just the power and data connections exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish CaseLabs made such an accessory. Now on the hunt for a good raid card.


Try Ebay -- it took me about 4 months but i was able to get a real good deal on some LSI raid cards. I got a LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC with the software key for optimizing Hard drives for less that 250!!! It normally is around 700 dollars. It was brand new in box and still had the plastic on it.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Try Ebay -- it took me about 4 months but i was able to get a real good deal on some LSI raid cards. I got a LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC with the software key for optimizing Hard drives for less that 250!!! It normally is around 700 dollars. It was brand new in box and still had the plastic on it.


Damn! That's what I'm talking about! That was a steal! I'll have to give Ebay a look.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Damn! That's what I'm talking about! That was a steal! I'll have to give Ebay a look.


that is how I got all of my High End computer parts. The raid cards I have 4 of them, 3ea intel 10GB NIC's, 8 SAS 15,000 RPM 300GB drives. All these items BNIB. and all purchased for pennies on the dollar... it took me a lot of time, a lot of bids and offers, but I was finally able to purchase these items for 25 to 50 % of regular price...


----------



## cpachris

TPE-331....coming along beautifully. you know I'm a sucker for white.


----------



## theseopenfields

I just ordered an ST10 today. I'm really looking forward to it, it will be my first full tower case after coming from only mid towers.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> I just ordered an ST10 today. I'm really looking forward to it, it will be my first full tower case after coming from only mid towers.


Well good you got the best case possible for your move to full towers..


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If it's your first custom watercooling system then it would be interesting to have the case before so you can figure out your watercooling loop more easily.
> 
> Just my .02cents


Or you can plan your loop in a cad software like sketchup. This is what I'm doing. I strongly recommend it to every watercooler out there.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> I just ordered an ST10 today. I'm really looking forward to it, it will be my first full tower case after coming from only mid towers.


As someone who was one of the first owners of an M8 when they released, I can tell you one thing: you will NOT regret your purchase. Jim and Kevin are awesome people, and their products are fantastic too!


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As someone who was one of the first owners of an M8 when they released, I can tell you one thing: you will NOT regret your purchase. Jim and Kevin are awesome people, and their products are fantastic too!


That's what I keep hearing! I figure, how can I go wrong with CaseLabs when 99% of the reviews are positive, and not just positive but glowing recommendations. I'm sure I'll be saying the same things when it arrives


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As someone who was one of the first owners of an M8 when they released, I can tell you one thing: you will NOT regret your purchase. Jim and Kevin are awesome people, and their products are fantastic too!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I keep hearing! I figure, how can I go wrong with CaseLabs when 99% of the reviews are positive, and not just positive but glowing recommendations. I'm sure I'll be saying the same things when it arrives
Click to expand...

Depending on what kind of cases you've had before now, I think you're going to be really surprised. CL cases are so minimalistic and simple, yet so complex in their engineering. Some people don't understand that designing for a minimalistic approach is actually harder than throwing a bunch of needless crap into a case. All in all, just have FUN with it.


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Depending on what kind of cases you've had before now, I think you're going to be really surprised. CL cases are so minimalistic and simple, yet so complex in their engineering. Some people don't understand that designing for a minimalistic approach is actually harder than throwing a bunch of needless crap into a case. All in all, just have FUN with it.


Totally! They are very clean looking cases, but its how they pack gear that gives them the BLING factor. There isnt a midtower out there that packs 1440mm or RAD out there and still houses 4x5.25" external bays and 4x3.5" internal bays and not have to mod your case! Yet my M8 will when all is said and done, now thats modular!!!










but I would beg to differ that my M8 is minimalistic







hehehehe


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I think he was speaking mostly of the design aesthetic rather than the execution or feature-set. That's what really appealed to me about the CaseLabs cases as well. As far as I'm concerned, the only competition they have as far as aesthetics are concerned is Lian Li... and as far as quality and adaptability they basically don't have _any_ competition (except maybe for the LD cases if you're talking about the CL towers). I like what some people have done with the MountainMods cases I've seen builds in - but it still looks more like an erector set than an actual hardware enclosure.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> TPE-331....coming along beautifully. you know I'm a sucker for white.


Thanks brother!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> I just ordered an ST10 today. I'm really looking forward to it, it will be my first full tower case after coming from only mid towers.


Congrats.







Welcome to the CaseLabs community.


----------



## airdeano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I'm aware of one order with a missing mount that Kevin has already take care of (sent it the day after the case shipped). It's been a pretty chaotic week for us, so if anything has slipped by, let me know and I'll make sure it get taken care of.


this is why CaseLabs gets my business.. support in many ways and willing
to help out in all media appointments.

airdeano


----------



## Spin Cykle

Question for you guys. I ordered a SM8-X case and was curious if the drop in radiator mounts and flex bay come with screws to mount the radiators? I know its a long shot but before I spend 20$ on a bunch of screws, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## PCModderMike

Nah it doesn't include screws. The screws are usually included with the radiator you buy.


----------



## lemniscate

guys, just want to ask some things about the flexbay. suppose I have a 5.25" fan controller that doesn't have external display/knobs/buttons like Aquaero 5 LT, can I mount them with the flexbay cover intact?

and if I get the flexbay hdd mount, can I configure it such that the flexbay grill cover is white, while the rest (the actual hdd mount) is black? I plan on making my case black inside but white outside.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, just want to ask some things about the flexbay. suppose I have a 5.25" fan controller that doesn't have external display/knobs/buttons like Aquaero 5 LT, can I mount them with the flexbay cover intact?
> 
> and if I get the flexbay hdd mount, can I configure it such that the flexbay grill cover is white, while the rest (the actual hdd mount) is black? I plan on making my case black inside but white outside.


Yes and yes.

For the first one you'd probably need to fabricate someway to just attach the LT to the back of the bay cover... although it seems it would be possible to use the short mounts and 'stack' them on the back of the bay cover... might need a slightly longer set of screws however... not sure the thumbscrews would go through both threaded holes.

As far as the second part... just order the drive cage in black and the flex bay in white and you're good to go - they can be ordered separately (or you could just put that info in the notes with the order - but safer if you just order the two pieces separately). You'd wind up with an 'extra' fan mount but that's it.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> For the first one you'd probably need to fabricate someway to just attach the LT to the back of the bay cover... although it seems it would be possible to use the short mounts and 'stack' them on the back of the bay cover... might need a slightly longer set of screws however... not sure the thumbscrews would go through both threaded holes.
> 
> As far as the second part... just order the drive cage in black and the flex bay in white and you're good to go - they can be ordered separately (or you could just put that info in the notes with the order - but safer if you just order the two pieces separately). You'd wind up with an 'extra' fan mount but that's it.


thanks! I guess I need to get the case first and see how to mount the LT.. in fact if I get TH10/STH10, I could mount it behind the motherboard tray, lol.

as for the second question, you answered it perfectly..









+rep


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, just want to ask some things about the flexbay. suppose I have a 5.25" fan controller that doesn't have external display/knobs/buttons like Aquaero 5 LT, can I mount them with the flexbay cover intact?
> 
> and if I get the flexbay hdd mount, can I configure it such that the flexbay grill cover is white, while the rest (the actual hdd mount) is black? I plan on making my case black inside but white outside.


Yes you can do it like below



I used a set of Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable MAC 212 for this and the white cover fit perfectly over this hard drive enclosure. All I had to do was drill out the threaded holes on the 5.25 device mount and all was ok...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, just want to ask some things about the flexbay. suppose I have a 5.25" fan controller that doesn't have external display/knobs/buttons like Aquaero 5 LT, can I mount them with the flexbay cover intact?
> 
> and if I get the flexbay hdd mount, can I configure it such that the flexbay grill cover is white, while the rest (the actual hdd mount) is black? I plan on making my case black inside but white outside.


Yes you can do it like below



I used a set of Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable MAC 212 for this and the white cover fit perfectly over this hard drive enclosure. All I had to do was drill out the threaded holes on the 5.25 device mount and all was ok...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, just want to ask some things about the flexbay. suppose I have a 5.25" fan controller that doesn't have external display/knobs/buttons like Aquaero 5 LT, can I mount them with the flexbay cover intact?
> 
> and if I get the flexbay hdd mount, can I configure it such that the flexbay grill cover is white, while the rest (the actual hdd mount) is black? I plan on making my case black inside but white outside.


Yes you can do it like below



I used a set of Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable MAC 212 for this and the white cover fit perfectly over this hard drive enclosure. All I had to do was drill out the threaded holes on the 5.25 device mount and all was ok...


----------



## lemniscate

th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes you can do it like below
> 
> 
> 
> I used a set of Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable MAC 212 for this and the white cover fit perfectly over this hard drive enclosure. All I had to do was drill out the threaded holes on the 5.25 device mount and all was ok...


thanks for the confirmation... +rep


----------



## skruffs01

Has anyone tried to split (down the long axis) the plastic USB3/HD audio holder from caselabs? Looks like it was originally two pieces, then sandwiched together with a bit of heat. I live in Germany so if I destroy it I must wait about 3 weeks for a replacement. Reason is that I would like to sleeve the cables but not too sure what is the best way to get them apart. Any thoughts?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Has anyone tried to split (down the long axis) the plastic USB3/HD audio holder from caselabs? Looks like it was originally two pieces, then sandwiched together with a bit of heat. I live in Germany so if I destroy it I must wait about 3 weeks for a replacement. Reason is that I would like to sleeve the cables but not too sure what is the best way to get them apart. Any thoughts?


Mdpc's use sleeve should work on those.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airdeano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I'm aware of one order with a missing mount that Kevin has already take care of (sent it the day after the case shipped). It's been a pretty chaotic week for us, so if anything has slipped by, let me know and I'll make sure it get taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> this is why CaseLabs gets my business.. support in many ways and willing
> to help out in all media appointments.
> 
> airdeano
Click to expand...

Yep, as a long time lurker but very infrequent poster on OCN, I just want to add my appreciation for my experience with Case Labs' communication and support.

They helped me pick which accessories to get for my proposed build and I was kept up to date on how my order was progressing before it shipped.

When my SM8 arrived and I discovered I was missing some (very small) items, Kevin and Jim were very nice and apologetic and sent me the missing items very quickly (all the way to Tasmania, Australia).


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Mdpc's use sleeve should work on those.


Let me clarify a bit.... I was thinking to split the connector down the red line, but not sure if this will damage it or any of the wires inside. You are correct that the USB sleeve from MDPC will fit, I am only looking for a way to not cut up the cables if its not necessary.


----------



## mav2000

Just use double sided tape and mount it to the back of the 5 1/4" cover. My heatmaster is mounted that way. I have mounted it on the bottom most bay and used the fan in the bottom port as well to keep it cool


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Mdpc's use sleeve should work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify a bit.... I was thinking to split the connector down the red line, but not sure if this will damage it or any of the wires inside. You are correct that the USB sleeve from MDPC will fit, I am only looking for a way to not cut up the cables if its not necessary.
Click to expand...

Can you show me the backside of the connector? Sorry, I was on my phone the last time I replied and typing on forums sucks on a phone.


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Let me clarify a bit.... I was thinking to split the connector down the red line, but not sure if this will damage it or any of the wires inside. You are correct that the USB sleeve from MDPC will fit, I am only looking for a way to not cut up the cables if its not necessary.


I'm interested to know how you can split this apart, I actually tried doing it after I got my sleeves but found it very difficult, so now its still unsleeved. Anyway, I believe this is the same with Silverstone FP32B-E, so if ever you need a replacement, you can probably get this in Germany.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I finished this SM8 mod a few weeks ago, well mods are never finished, but it's useable now. I just got in a bunch of parts and more coming this week so another tear down of this rig will be happening soon. The case mod I was after was to have my Graphics cards vertical and centered so they can be viewed from both sides, Get all the I/O cabling on top so I don't have to reach around the back to access, and optimize the cooling loop so that a more natural heat removal, hot air rises, would occur. This mod was easy and simple to do and worked out perfectly so it looks factory, and the motherboard tray lifts out from the top too. I have photos of the build log process if you folks want to see them, just tell me the best way to post them because there are more than few.


----------



## X-Nine

Curious as to why you stacked the radiators that way? They don't perform as well stacked as they do by themselves....


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curious as to why you stacked the radiators that way? They don't perform as well stacked as they do by themselves....


I thought someone posted a chart with how the air flow had to be for stacked rad's to show any type of performance increase. If that was true then pedestal's would be pointless to have two rads in the bottom.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I thought someone posted a chart with how the air flow had to be for stacked rad's to show any type of performance increase. If that was true then pedestal's would be pointless to have two rads in the bottom.


The temperatures in the chart you used are delta temps where shorter bars are better, correct? If so, pedestals are often filled with two separated radiators, which shows up as having better performance than a single radiator in push pull, and wouldn't be pointless at all.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> The temperatures in the chart you used are delta temps where shorter bars are better, correct? If so, pedestals are often filled with two separated radiators, which shows up as having better performance than a single radiator in push pull, and wouldn't be pointless at all.


That was what I was trying to state to the previous poster. That chart shows "stacked" Rads regardless of orientation (on top of one another or side by side).

I have never tried this out for myself but that chart has been used on this forums a couple of times and like I said if it was not true then pedestals with dual rads would almost be pointless.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> That was what I was trying to state to the previous poster. That chart shows "stacked" Rads regardless of orientation (on top of one another or side by side).
> 
> I have never tried this out for myself but that chart has been used on this forums a couple of times and like I said if it was not true then pedestals with dual rads would almost be pointless.


Whoops, must have misinterpreted your post. I've done a bit of testing with stacked radiators, which proved pretty pointless over a single radiator.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Whoops, must have misinterpreted your post. I've done a bit of testing with stacked radiators, which proved pretty pointless over a single radiator.


But you did see a improvement or none what so ever. I think the chart is trying to show that there is in fact improvement however you probably will not notice it in real world applications. Im not sure I was just trying to show a example.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curious as to why you stacked the radiators that way? They don't perform as well stacked as they do by themselves....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone posted a chart with how the air flow had to be for stacked rad's to show any type of performance increase. If that was true then pedestal's would be pointless to have two rads in the bottom.
Click to expand...

That chart is from Martin's Liquid Lab, where directly below it he says:
Quote:


> The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans. The rest of the data is as expected: Two separate rads perform best, more fans are always better and the airflow going from warmer to cooler rad is slightly worse than the other way around.


Further testing showed that stacking rads on top of each other is just never as efficient as not stacking them.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/

Edit: I'm not trying to be obtuse about it, I just want to make sure that people are investing and getting their money's worth out of their hardware.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I finished this SM8 mod a few weeks ago, well mods are never finished, but it's useable now. I just got in a bunch of parts and more coming this week so another tear down of this rig will be happening soon. The case mod I was after was to have my Graphics cards vertical and centered so they can be viewed from both sides, Get all the I/O cabling on top so I don't have to reach around the back to access, and optimize the cooling loop so that a more natural heat removal, hot air rises, would occur. This mod was easy and simple to do and worked out perfectly so it looks factory, and the motherboard tray lifts out from the top too. I have photos of the build log process if you folks want to see them, just tell me the best way to post them because there are more than few. Or if I should just provide a link to Photobucket to view the album. Quite interesting to see how it was done. Tell me what you want.
> 
> Just to let you know my plans for future work, I am installing a EK Ram block and different fan grills on the inside, and some changes to the plumbing, more Bitspower fittings. I'm going for a loop with no flexible tubing.


You can dump the fotos in your post, or you can make your own thread. Use the spoiler tag if you have over 20 or 30 pix, say. Some people put the pix up full sized without any borders between them; others let the software resize the image files.

I for one, am interested in seeing the mod in pics. Looks interesting as heck, never seen that done to a CL case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You can dump the fotos in your post, or you can make your own thread. Use the spoiler tag if you have over 20 or 30 pix, say. Some people put the pix up full sized without any borders between them; others let the software resize the image files.
> 
> I for one, am interested in seeing the mod in pics. Looks interesting as heck, never seen that done to a CL case.


I second this. I would also like to see. make a build log with several post and your pictures...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You can dump the fotos in your post, or you can make your own thread. Use the spoiler tag if you have over 20 or 30 pix, say. Some people put the pix up full sized without any borders between them; others let the software resize the image files.
> 
> I for one, am interested in seeing the mod in pics. Looks interesting as heck, never seen that done to a CL case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I second this. I would also like to see. make a build log with several post and your pictures...


I want to see the process as well.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Obviously charts mean nothing to me. Real world results do however. I originally had these same components built into a corsair 650D. I built a custom pedestal to house the one 420 rad that the case sat over top of and the tubing routed out the back. Anyway I got CPU temps around 65 to 69 degrees and could only overclock the CPU to 3.8 GHz. My two GPUs faired even worse. Here is the pic

With the setup I have now I have been able to reach a 4.2GHz overclock and my temps are under 60 degrees under heavy loads gaming and the GPUs are running cooler too. I could post snap shots but I am being truthful and that's just more work. That's real world. Whether or not I'm getting the full benefit and value out of my hardware doesn't matter to me at this point. I mean you guys are probably right. But I'm satisfied with the performance I'm getting now. Thankx for your input though because I believe education is a very important part of the building process.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I will be happy to get the pics posted tomarrow.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I finished this SM8 mod a few weeks ago, well mods are never finished, but it's useable now. I just got in a bunch of parts and more coming this week so another tear down of this rig will be happening soon. The case mod I was after was to have my Graphics cards vertical and centered so they can be viewed from both sides, Get all the I/O cabling on top so I don't have to reach around the back to access, and optimize the cooling loop so that a more natural heat removal, hot air rises, would occur. This mod was easy and simple to do and worked out perfectly so it looks factory, and the motherboard tray lifts out from the top too. I have photos of the build log process if you folks want to see them, just tell me the best way to post them because there are more than few. Or if I should just provide a link to Photobucket to view the album. Quite interesting to see how it was done. Tell me what you want.
> 
> Just to let you know my plans for future work, I am installing a EK Ram block and different fan grills on the inside, and some changes to the plumbing, more Bitspower fittings. I'm going for a loop with no flexible tubing.


Looks really interesting... did you mod the case door for either fresh draw for the top rad or exhaust of the hot air if they're both push configuration? I love the look! You do realize however that convection is basically pointless to consider in every case other than passive cooling? Once you add a fan to the case it stops being an issue as even the slowest fans will completely overpower the effects of convection - since convection at these levels is _at most_ a degree or two difference from ambient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curious as to why you stacked the radiators that way? They don't perform as well stacked as they do by themselves....


&
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I thought someone posted a chart with how the air flow had to be for stacked rad's to show any type of performance increase. If that was true then pedestal's would be pointless to have two rads in the bottom.


It depends entirely on the configuration of the rads themselves... I can't tell his fan orientation from the picture - but it could be push on both... with hot air between them being forced out the side or back. That's how my pedestal is and I expect to get every bit of the performance I would get if they were separated by the whole case (like if one was top and the other on the bottom.











^ Both rads pull cool air from the sides which will be pushed out the back or around the edges of the rads themselves (as there's quite a bit of room on all sides).


----------



## socketus

I'm not sure where you guys get all of this pedestal talk - Wasupwitdat1's SM8 has what appears to be sandwiched rads, but there's no pedestal involved. Guess I'm confused a bit.

You don't have to go crazy with pix, Wasupwitdat1 - I'd like to see a pic or two up close of the bottom rad setup, or maybe just a closer look at the build. Tho I'd be lying if I said I don't care about that top mod


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm not sure where you guys get all of this pedestal talk - Wasupwitdat1's SM8 has what appears to be sandwiched rads, but there's no pedestal involved. Guess I'm confused a bit.
> 
> You don't have to go crazy with pix, Wasupwitdat1 - I'd like to see a pic or two up close of the bottom rad setup, or maybe just a closer look at the build. Tho I'd be lying if I said I don't care about that top mod


I got the feeling he was saying that you'd always have sandwiched rads in a pedestal... which isn't necessarily the case. As far as that top mod... I definitely want to see some pics of that as well!


----------



## socketus

Ah ! ok. well, hope Wasupwitdat1 shows up with a few pix, I couldn't believe what I was seeing at first, Silverstone like layout in an SM8 ! The very layout that so many people have been asking about for the last few months in the CL threads..


----------



## P3nnywise

Getting close to the end of my AcidBurn mod.
If you aren't following it, you can check it out here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393110/acidburn-mini-itx-mod-caselabs-mercury-s3

Here's a sneak peak for you. There will be more pictures of the airbrush work later this week.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Well here goes. This is the short version of pictures.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Sorry for the Pics not being in order of how the build went down. I have a lot of pictures still stored in the camera I think. if there is a particular area of the build you would like to view or have me explain upon let me know I'll do my best.
I've read some replies about the fans in this build. They all pull air into the case except the top Noctua, it exhausts the air. The rads air flow is up. I just need the ability to control the speed of the fans now so this thing is quiet when not gaming. I will be making more mods on the rig this weekend. I will post those pics once I'm done.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

*I just thought of something I should point out to all of you. the great thing about this mod is that nothing was destroyed with the original framing or parts of the stock case. This mod is totally reversible. And very easy to accomplish. It's all done with the screws. The options one gets from buying a Caselabs case is worth the price these cases cost.*


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> *I just thought of something I should point out to all of you. the great thing about this mod is that nothing was destroyed with the original framing or parts of the stock case. This mod is totally reversible. And very easy to accomplish. It's all done with the screws. The options one gets from buying a Caselabs case is worth the price these cases cost.*


This is awesome! Very creative mod. I would love it if Case Labs decided to sell a premade mod kit that allows the 90 deg rotation. Great job!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> *I just thought of something I should point out to all of you. the great thing about this mod is that nothing was destroyed with the original framing or parts of the stock case. This mod is totally reversible. And very easy to accomplish. It's all done with the screws. The options one gets from buying a Caselabs case is worth the price these cases cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! Very creative mod. I would love it if Case Labs decided to sell a premade mod kit that allows the 90 deg rotation. Great job!
Click to expand...

They can't. Silverstone has a patent on 90 degree motherboard orientation.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> They can't. Silverstone has a patent on 90 degree motherboard orientation.


I completely forgot about that. Darn.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Maybe Silverstone has a patent on offering a case with that orientation but what about a kit like Ragsters said? I would think that would be allowed.
It was very simple to make these parts to do this mod. I acquired the aluminum 3/8" angle and 1 1/4" angle from Home Depot. I acquired the .063, 6061 grade aluminum sheet for the mid panel from a local supplier. It didn't take anything fancy or special tools to do this.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Someone asked about the side door panel and a window. I haven't decided on that yet. That's why I ordered the door solid. I can make whatever I want to fit precisely where I want in the panel. Windows are easy. I was thinking of something more complex like the Nvidia logo or something. I just haven't come up with the idea yet.


----------



## socketus

Thanks for the pix. Maybe you could tell us a bit about what you did to fabricate the various plates. Amazing project, maybe a mod of the month nominee, if you had a build log . . .


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Maybe Silverstone has a patent on offering a case where ith that orientation but what about a kit like Ragsters said? I would think that would be allowed.
> It was very simple to make these parts to do this mod. I acquired the aluminum 3/8" angle and 1 1/4" angle from Home Depot. I acquired the .063, 6061 grade aluminum sheet for the mid panel from a local supplier. It didn't take anything fancy or special tools to do this.


If a manufacturer offers up front or after market parts for their own chassis for which a patent is held by another manufacturer, they'd have to either pay to license it, or ready up for a lawsuit.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> *I just thought of something I should point out to all of you. the great thing about this mod is that nothing was destroyed with the original framing or parts of the stock case. This mod is totally reversible. And very easy to accomplish. It's all done with the screws. The options one gets from buying a Caselabs case is worth the price these cases cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! Very creative mod. I would love it if Case Labs decided to sell a premade mod kit that allows the 90 deg rotation. Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't. Silverstone has a patent on 90 degree motherboard orientation.
Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> *I just thought of something I should point out to all of you. the great thing about this mod is that nothing was destroyed with the original framing or parts of the stock case. This mod is totally reversible. And very easy to accomplish. It's all done with the screws. The options one gets from buying a Caselabs case is worth the price these cases cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! Very creative mod. I would love it if Case Labs decided to sell a premade mod kit that allows the 90 deg rotation. Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't. Silverstone has a patent on 90 degree motherboard orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...

Very seriously. I know it sounds ridiculous, but it's true. Hence why you never see other manufacturers try it


----------



## danielet80

Hi. I place an order and pay for a Magnum STH case on last Thursday. Now the order status is "awaiting fulfillment". How many days are necessary for delivery? I live in Italy and I pay for a fast shipment.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Very seriously. I know it sounds ridiculous, but it's true. Hence why you never see other manufacturers try it


Off topic here...but hey







long time no see....you've been hanging in here a lot lately it seems....you an owner now? I know you like to change cases a lot if memory serves me right.


----------



## Gomi

Ordered, just awaiting the order to be finished and shipped:

Your Order Contains:

1 x Caster Kit

1 x Mercury S3 Case (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($25.00 adds 1 week for process...

Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95)

Top Cover Options: 36mm Ext Ventilated ($20.00)

Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00

Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00

I/O Options: USB 3.0 ($15.00)

Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan Radiator Mount ($20.00))

1 x Mercury S3 Pedestal
(Pedestal Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($15.00 adds 1 week for process..., Rear Chassis Option: Dual PSU mounts with solid covers ($10.00))

1 x S3 120.2/140.2 Radiator Side Mount
(Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte (adds 2-3 days for processing))

1 x S3 MB Tray Stealth SSD Mount
(Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte (adds 2-3 days for processing))

Will be housing:
Asus ROG Impact (Ordered)
HD7990 with EK Waterclock (Got it)
De-lidded 4770K (Got it)
G.SKILL TridentX 2666Mhz (Got it)
Corsair AX1200i (Got it)

Watercooling mania (With a smoky and black chrome theme) and custom sleeved PSU and Fans.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ordered, just awaiting the order to be finished and shipped:
> 
> Your Order Contains:
> 
> 1 x Caster Kit
> 
> 1 x Mercury S3 Case (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($25.00 adds 1 week for process...
> 
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95)
> 
> Top Cover Options: 36mm Ext Ventilated ($20.00)
> 
> Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00
> 
> Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00
> 
> I/O Options: USB 3.0 ($15.00)
> 
> Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan Radiator Mount ($20.00))
> 
> 1 x Mercury S3 Pedestal
> (Pedestal Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($15.00 adds 1 week for process..., Rear Chassis Option: Dual PSU mounts with solid covers ($10.00))
> 
> 1 x S3 120.2/140.2 Radiator Side Mount
> (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte (adds 2-3 days for processing))
> 
> 1 x S3 MB Tray Stealth SSD Mount
> (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte (adds 2-3 days for processing))
> 
> Will be housing:
> Asus ROG Impact (Ordered)
> HD7990 with EK Waterclock (Got it)
> De-lidded 4770K (Got it)
> G.SKILL TridentX 2666Mhz (Got it)
> Corsair AX1200i (Got it)
> 
> Watercooling mania (With a smoky and black chrome theme) and custom sleeved PSU and Fans.


Build log pretty please.


----------



## derickwm

Indeed.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Very seriously. I know it sounds ridiculous, but it's true. Hence why you never see other manufacturers try it
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic here...but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see....you've been hanging in here a lot lately it seems....you an owner now? I know you like to change cases a lot if memory serves me right.
Click to expand...

Nah, I owned an M8 when they first came out, though. I just <3 case Labs


----------



## Gomi

Will have a "build-log" up and running - Though by the time it is posted the whole thing will most likely been build already - So I guess its more of a photo-montage of the build *Grins*.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielet80*
> 
> Hi. I place an order and pay for a Magnum STH case on last Thursday. Now the order status is "awaiting fulfillment". How many days are necessary for delivery? I live in Italy and I pay for a fast shipment.


All cases are built to order (Caselabs don't stock ready-built cases) so you can count about 3 to 5 days before it's shipped. And it might get stuck in customs for a while as well...


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Let me clarify a bit.... I was thinking to split the connector down the red line, but not sure if this will damage it or any of the wires inside. You are correct that the USB sleeve from MDPC will fit, I am only looking for a way to not cut up the cables if its not necessary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> I'm interested to know how you can split this apart, I actually tried doing it after I got my sleeves but found it very difficult, so now its still unsleeved. Anyway, I believe this is the same with Silverstone FP32B-E, so if ever you need a replacement, you can probably get this in Germany.


I tried several ways, but finally found a way that I was satisfied with to sleeve my USB 3.0. You don't need to split the cables! Pictures and discussion in this post. Good luck!


----------



## Spin Cykle

My matte white SM8 came today. Build quality is impeccable! Pictures to come in the next week, maybe even a build log.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> My matte white SM8 came today. Build quality is impeccable! Pictures to come in the next week, maybe even a build log.


Awesome, have fun with it.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Question. If you use the rubber strip for the PSU mount are you supposed to attach the PSU to the mounting bracket via screws. I noticed with the rubber strip on the PSU bracket, it throws off the alignment of the screw holes slightly.


----------



## dRnRcR

Without getting into detail had a minor concern with my case, and CaseLabs sorted it out without issue or hassle, just another reason to love this company, Thank you CaseLabs and JIm.

PS 69th post


----------



## protzman

oh yeah baby BOOYAH








just ordered!

1 x Mercury S3 Case
(Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($25.00 adds 1 week for process...,
Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95),
Top Cover Options: Std. Ventilated,
Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
I/O Options: USB 3.0 ($15.00),
Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan Radiator Mount ($20.00))

cant wait to join this prestigious club


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> oh yeah baby BOOYAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered!
> 
> 1 x Mercury S3 Case
> (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($25.00 adds 1 week for process...,
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95),
> Top Cover Options: Std. Ventilated,
> Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
> Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
> I/O Options: USB 3.0 ($15.00),
> Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan Radiator Mount ($20.00))
> 
> cant wait to join this prestigious club


Well well well, look who's here.








Congrats picking up the case. You're basically moving everything from your Switch into the S3? Well except for that ATX board.


----------



## protzman

Yep you betcha







just gonna pick up a small it board, im thinking some gigabyte board that's like black and grey!
im so excited, by the looking over the past couple pages of this thread i love your build, awesome as usual!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Yep you betcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gonna pick up a small it board, im thinking some gigabyte board that's like black and grey!
> im so excited, by the looking over the past couple pages of this thread i love your build, awesome as usual!


Thanks dude. Can't wait to see yours...your Switch turned out great I bet this will too.

You're checking out this Gigabyte board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568

It's nice, but I would also check out this ASRock board...probably fit your needs good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


----------



## protzman

Yea that was the gigabyte board, you really think that asrock would be better? I mean im open for suggestions, though i dont particularly care for the looks of nasty brown pcb







but yeah i just spent some time reading some reviews, and maybe i might as well go for it, seems like its the best bang or the buck.

what would you say is so much better from the gigabyte board?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Yea that was the gigabyte board, you really think that asrock would be better? I mean im open for suggestions, though i dont particularly care for the looks of nasty brown pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah i just spent some time reading some reviews, and maybe i might as well go for it, seems like its the best bang or the buck.
> 
> what would you say is so much better from the gigabyte board?


I didn't really say one was better than the other. I was just simply saying, mainly for aesthetics, you might possibly be interested in it. They both spec wise look very similar.

But to get nitty gritty about it.








Looks like the Gigabyte board only supports memory speeds up to 1600 (sure it could be over clocked though) while the ASRock board says up to 2800+ (OCed though again but at least it lists it)
The Gigabyte board has a 4pin power for the CPU while the ASRock board has an 8 pin (don't really let that discourage you though when thinking of overclocking, the MSI board I use for my 2700K only has a 4 pin and it will do 4.8GHz rock solid)
The Gigabyte board has dual Gigabit ports while the ASRock board only has one, but when talking real world speeds connected to your ISP, personally I have had both and it didn't make a difference when downloading stuff or doing anything internet related.
They both have 3 year warranties.
So again, seem very similar to me....I was just saying it might be an option for ya, would be for me if I was shopping for an ITX board.


----------



## protzman

hahah thanks man







ill prob go with the Asrock for the 8 pin, got the whole 8 pin sleeved may as well use it


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> hahah thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill prob go with the Asrock for the 8 pin, got the whole 8 pin sleeved may as well use it


Oh yea good point. Forgot you sleeved everything.....I still never got around to sleeving all my stuff.


----------



## protzman

as much of a PITA this sleeving was im going to use it forever hahah. thats why i dont really want to get like the blue asus board, since blue and green would be silly, I HATE SLEEVING AND EVERYTHING RELATED


----------



## protzman

Anyone else check out the new dark matte grey color on the s3? I was skeptical to order it without seeing a sample first but good lord am I glad I ordered it,that color is dope


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> oh yeah baby BOOYAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered!
> 
> 1 x Mercury S3 Case
> (Case Colors: Dark Gray Matte ($25.00 adds 1 week for process...,
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95),
> Top Cover Options: Std. Ventilated,
> Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
> Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00,
> I/O Options: USB 3.0 ($15.00),
> Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan Radiator Mount ($20.00))
> 
> cant wait to join this prestigious club


yeah man! I'm coming over to check it out!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> yeah man! I'm coming over to check it out!


And then you're going to get one?


----------



## protzman

Hahah if ya want lol its gonna be awesome!


----------



## skywalkr

CaseLabs has been a real ****ty experience for me, to say it lightly. Tempted to send it back, but also don't even want to bother at the moment (it'll probably end up at the bottom of the driveway really soon to tell you the truth). Sending my case with a pretty vital piece missing to my build was alright despite it kind of like sending out someone a Rolls Royce with a wheel missing (if business is doing that good for them, and people are paying this kind of money, they should take the time to make sure everything is packed, I'm saying this because "missing parts" seems to be a common trend, for example, any order you make on FrozenCPU is checked by two people, and stamped confirming this), but lying about sending me an email stating they shipped the part is another issue altogether. If they were honest about it (and nice), I wouldn't have been ticked off. I then get a response 5 minutes after my first post on here (finally) telling me the person I was emailing didn't get back to me suffered from a minor injury. Sounds like more bull**** (lied to once already about how my gmail account somehow not getting an email from both CaseLabs and FedEx, wouldn't be surprised if it happened again)... And then CaseLabs replies in this thread about having a chaotic week? I don't understand why the customer is the one who is supposed to suffer for that. I've had an issue on here once with a Swiftech product, and a Swiftech representative actually PMed me here moments later about it instead of making excuses and telling me to come to them (again).

Emailed them last week and still no response for a part order. I'm willing to bet if I was in the market for an MAGNUM TX10-D, I would have received a response and an invoice already. What this is all telling me is that CaseLabs do not care about their customers after the fact. It's a shame because I was more excited about their product more than the thousands I pumped into all the other gear. Now? I still have a stale taste left in my mouth. I understand everyone here probably have had nothing but excellent service from this company, but I haven't. Sure the parts I was ordering weren't big money, but if the service was there, and the happiness, they would have gotten a lifelong loyal customer (5 minutes after looking at the parts, I already wanted another one in white). Made in America. Fantastic parts... but yeah, that's where it ends. At this point in time I don't mind downgrading to a Corsair 900D. It may not have the same build quality, but I value how they give a damn about their customers (even after they made their purchase). When something goes wrong with their products, I feel like I don't have to worry or go through headaches. Emails are answered in a timely fashion without snappy remarks. They don't leave you in the dark. The complete contrast with my experience with CaseLabs...

Anyway, that was just _my_ experience. I'm sure my post will be responded with more (most likely) excuses and even more great experiences with their customer support. And hey, I even may get an email from them finally, but I'm done at this point. Enjoy your cases, I wish I fully enjoyed mine but it's been nothing but frustration aside from the unarguable build quality that I won't deny was there (aside from their business end).


----------



## longroadtrip

I feel bad for you as in my 10+ orders with Case Labs, I have never had an issue. What is the vital part that is missing? When did they say the item was shipped? Without dates, facts, etc...your post looks kind of like a troll rant. Not saying that is what it is...Just saying, if you are going to make accusations about lying, etc...better put the full facts up.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> CaseLabs has been a real ****ty experience for me, to say it lightly. Tempted to send it back, but also don't even want to bother at the moment (it'll probably end up at the bottom of the driveway really soon to tell you the truth). Sending my case with a pretty vital piece missing to my build was alright despite it kind of like sending out someone a Rolls Royce with a wheel missing (if business is doing that good for them, and people are paying this kind of money, they should take the time to make sure everything is packed, I'm saying this because "missing parts" seems to be a common trend, for example, any order you make on FrozenCPU is checked by two people, and stamped confirming this), but lying about sending me an email stating they shipped the part is another issue altogether. If they were honest about it (and nice), I wouldn't have been ticked off. I then get a response 5 minutes after my first post on here (finally) telling me the person I was emailing didn't get back to me suffered from a minor injury. Sounds like more bull**** (lied to once already about how my gmail account somehow not getting an email from both CaseLabs and FedEx, wouldn't be surprised if it happened again)... And then CaseLabs replies in this thread about having a chaotic week? I don't understand why the customer is the one who is supposed to suffer for that. I've had an issue on here once with a Swiftech product, and a Swiftech representative actually PMed me here moments later about it instead of making excuses and telling me to come to them (again).
> 
> Emailed them last week and still no response for a part order. I'm willing to bet if I was in the market for an MAGNUM TX10-D, I would have received a response and an invoice already. What this is all telling me is that CaseLabs do not care about their customers after the fact. It's a shame because I was more excited about their product more than the thousands I pumped into all the other gear. Now? I still have a stale taste left in my mouth. I understand everyone here probably have had nothing but excellent service from this company, but I haven't. Sure the parts I was ordering weren't big money, but if the service was there, and the happiness, they would have gotten a lifelong loyal customer (5 minutes after looking at the parts, I already wanted another one in white). Made in America. Fantastic parts... but yeah, that's where it ends. At this point in time I don't mind downgrading to a Corsair 900D. It may not have the same build quality, but I value how they give a damn about their customers (even after they made their purchase). When something goes wrong with their products, I feel like I don't have to worry or go through headaches. Emails are answered in a timely fashion without snappy remarks. They don't leave you in the dark. The complete contrast with my experience with CaseLabs...
> 
> Anyway, that was just _my_ experience. I'm sure my post will be responded with more (most likely) excuses and even more great experiences with their customer support. And hey, I even may get an email from them finally, but I'm done at this point. Enjoy your cases, I wish I fully enjoyed mine but it's been nothing but frustration aside from the unarguable build quality that I won't deny was there (aside from their business end).


Well, having dealt with CaseLabs numerous times, and still dealing with them nearly two years after I bought my case and I haven't bought a product from them in quite some time, I can say that:
A: You're blowing it out of proportion
B: You think that human error doesn't actually happen (and yes, I've had wrong items shipped from FCPU before,a nd I've also had no response from Corsair for 2 years now on a ticket I started with them)
C: You think the world revolves around you
D: All of the above.

Sorry, but I've seen my fair share of people with this same attitude, and it all points to what I said above. Things happen, it's not the end of the world, and CaseLabs will correct it.


----------



## socketus

yah. What LRT and XNine say - CL case making is NOT their main business. And they've had a string of problems with production machinery that's been biting their arse for the last week or so, which impinges on their CL business. And if Jim tells you that Carla has had an injury, then that's the truth. You know, most of these companies are staffed not in redundant number, but of the variety that they all have several and varied responsibilities on the job.

I've known nothing but immediate response - when you consider the fact that its usually Jim, the company head/owner, that does all of the responding, its no wonder that he finally hired a person to handle the emails. Imagine if you ran a company, and you not only put in time designing the cases, you have this whole other fabrication business that is the major part of your company's production, you have to keep watch on this OCN Hardware Vendor forum, with all of its threads, and all of the pms that get sent his way for any kind of question, plus CL's own website messages. And quite frequently, do it 7 days a week.

In this day and age, where information is instant, do you really think that there are people sitting at their pc all day, just waiting for the emails and pms to come into their mailbox ? That type of response is ideal, but in pragmatic terms, is hard to reach. I know that I do not expect a response within a day, but welcome it - usually the next day or two. Just by reading Jim's replies - you can tell that he spends a lot more time in the factory/warehouse than sitting in front of his pc, but do know that he makes time to do just that.

Did you think to check your Spam or Junk email folder ? Hmm, looking at your posts, you got a response within 5 minutes of your post - wow ! that is slow ? Really, what is your basis for a timely response ? You ordered your SM8 2 weeks 7 days ago and was notified 2 weeks ago of its shipping and received your case in 2 days - 1 week 6 days ago - at that point, you saw that the ordered flex bay rad mount was not in the package, so you emailed CL. And then a day later, you post that you're not impressed with CL customer service. And yet .... I'm confused.

Just 3 posts later, Jim posts that I'm aware of one order with a missing mount that Kevin has already take care of (sent it the day after the case shipped).

Did you re-contact Jim about your missing rad mount ? 1 week 5 days later, and you post suppositions about a company and a man who has done nothing but get our orders out to us, and yourself, in very quick time, and has responded very quickly to your online post .... I can understand your frustration, but you gotta let em know when you haven't got your part. Your OCN name isn't going to be in your email name, help a guy out and let em know.


----------



## Jim-CL

skywalkr:

To date, I have _never_ received any direct communication from you, so rectifying any problem you may have is difficult. When I saw your first post, I made sure Carla followed up with you. Frankly your belligerent tone with her was neither constructive nor appreciated. More recently, you _were_ contacted about your parts order - I have seen the email exchange you had with Carla. You have _never_ been "lied" to, that's simply not how we do things and we have hundreds of customers who can back that up, but you do need to communicate with us. Long rants here may be satisfying, but won't get the job done, if that's what you _really_ want. I have to question your motivation here.

On a larger issue, we've experienced some significant production issues that have caused production delays, which in turn have put a tremendous load on our customer service personnel. They are doing their best to keep up, but it's possible that they missed something. Once again, if they have, let me know, and I'll make sure it gets taken care of. It's not a good situation and I'm not happy about it and we're doing everything humanly possible to get back on track.

Thank you


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> skywalkr:
> 
> To date, I have _never_ received any direct communication from you, so rectifying any problem you may have is difficult. When I saw your first post, I made sure Carla followed up with you. Frankly your belligerent tone with her was neither constructive nor appreciated. More recently, you _were_ contacted about your parts order - I have seen the email exchange you had with Carla. You have _never_ been "lied" to, that's simply not how we do things and we have hundreds of customers who can back that up, but you do need to communicate with us. Long rants here may be satisfying, but won't get the job done, if that's what you _really_ want. I have to question your motivation here.
> 
> On a larger issue, we've experienced some significant production issues that have caused production delays, which in turn have put a tremendous load on our customer service personnel. They are doing their best to keep up, but it's possible that they missed something. Once again, if they have, let me know, and I'll make sure it gets taken care of. It's not a good situation and I'm not happy about it and we're doing everything humanly possible to get back on track.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks Jim for responding.

skywalkr - many of us have had excellent customer service, that doesn't mean that bad things don't happen accidentally though. Feel free to correct me if you have proof that Jim is deliberately not trying to help you. Also bear in mind you're dealing with a boutique, and when they get flooded you can't expect things to be as prompt as a major company. Having said that, even bigger companies like Corsair have issues. Go read through that 900D thread if you think that they are trouble free. People ordered cases 3-4 months ago and still don't have them. Cases arrived with defects and broken windows. As another example, EVGA, normally known for decent customer service, are trying to charge me $150 to fix a power supply because the PSU case was broken on arrival even though the case wasn't broken when I shipped it out. Mistakes happen, the question is how both parties deal with it. Jim seems like he's trying to solve your issues from the posts that I've seen in this thread, I would suggest communicating directly with him first and see if it resolves the problems you have. I would suggest only dealing with Jim right now as it's confusing to deal with him and Carla, and you obviously don't trust Carla. Then if you're unhappy feel free to post the details, but it sounds like there is a big breakdown in communication here which could make both parties much happier if resolved








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerStripes*
> 
> Got my SM8 a little while ago but finally getting started on my build. Log is here!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397647/build-log-huskybox-case-labs-sm8-watercooled#post_20177606


Hey tiger - you have to post a pic in the thread I'm afraid








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Storm Trooper is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I finish soon.


Nice work TPE - how did I not have you in the club already? Also build log?

Added TPE and wasup. Did I miss anyone else?

Almost at the 200 mark


----------



## MeanBruce

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. I just ordered this nixie tube temperature, fan rpm, voltage monitor for my M8. I remember these awesome vacuum tube displays from old test equipment my grand dad used in the 1960s working with NASA on the early launches at Canaveral and Vero Beach tracking stations.

After I found this first photo from a current CaseLabs owner and I was hooked, had to get it.

Anyway, the nixie tube fan controller is on its way, I got it mostly from my gf's begging for it. She is of the opinion that computers should be personified, made to have human traits and characteristics, like robots that talk and walk, so I recently added the large CaseLabs wheels, and this display are something she loves, thinks it cute when a computer has a personality, and a name, like a family pet, and when I say "Good morning Max."

Jim, cannot thank you enough, I just fall in love with my chassis over and over every day since it first arrived in January, and I cannot stop making changes to it every month or so, keeping it fresh.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/M...C0015asSmartObject-1copy_zpsf664f017.jpg.html

The Steve Wozniak nixie tube watch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0xamRXGe1E

The Lamptron FC10:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ9Bvj90oL8


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. I just ordered this nixie tube temperature, fan rpm, voltage monitor for my M8. I remember these awesome vacuum tube displays from old test equipment my grand dad used in the 1960s working with NASA on the early launches at Canaveral and Vero Beach tracking stations.
> 
> After I found this first photo from a current CaseLabs owner and I was hooked, had to get it.
> 
> Anyway, the nixie tube fan controller is on its way, I got it mostly from my gf's begging for it. She is of the opinion that computers should be personified, made to have human traits and characteristics, like robots that talk and walk, so I recently added the large CaseLabs wheels, and this display are something she loves, thinks it cute when a computer has a personality, and a name, like a family pet, and when I say "Good morning Max."
> 
> Jim, cannot thank you enough, I just fall in love with my chassis over and over every day since it first arrived in January, and I cannot stop making changes to it every month or so, keeping it fresh.


Apparently sponsoring derick sells products


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Gomi

Well - "Build-log" is on its way - Will work on all the shiny and sparkling stuff people tend to like later tonight, for now I added the GPU section.

Though - I can foresee it become a great bunch of neatly organized photos and nothing else - 70 % of this "build" is more or less "Plug and play" - Leaving just a tiny bit hand-made and not really worthy of the wording "Build-log".

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404454/build-log-caselabs-s3-w-pedestal-hd7990-de-lidded-4770k-bare-die-asus-rog-impact-liquid-cooled-extravaganza-grey-haze/0_100


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Well - "Build-log" is on its way - Will work on all the shiny and sparkling stuff people tend to like later tonight, for now I added the GPU section.
> 
> Though - I can foresee it become a great bunch of neatly organized photos and nothing else - 70 % of this "build" is more or less "Plug and play" - Leaving just a tiny bit hand-made and not really worthy of the wording "Build-log".
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404454/build-log-caselabs-s3-w-pedestal-hd7990-de-lidded-4770k-bare-die-asus-rog-impact-liquid-cooled-extravaganza-grey-haze/0_100


Gots to post a pic if you want to join the club







Plus you'll get more interest in your log if it's a sexy one







Though your title already has my interest piqued


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> Gots to post a pic if you want to join the club


CaseLabs TH10 with Pedestal

Got it on September 21, 2012

It's still work in progress, so this picture will have to do for now (Yes, I _threw_ it out in the Snow)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> CaseLabs TH10 with Pedestal
> 
> Got it on September 21, 2012
> 
> It's still work in progress, so this picture will have to do for now (Yes, I _threw_ it out in the Snow)


Love the pic! Adding!


----------



## socketus

wow ! talk about cooling your case









Nice build log !

well, I might as well ask it here, maybe zhrooms will reply, its his hdd covers that makes me finally ask

How are the covers molding to the contours of the hdd cover in these pix ? Never mind, its in the filename, these hdds were painted.



I've seen hdds with acrylic tops, maybe P3nnywise, recently, and didn't ask ... but those hdds were shown with green tops, maybe they were painted.

Yah, it was P3nnywise, he says he used acrylic vinyl, i'll ask there.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> CaseLabs TH10 with Pedestal
> 
> Got it on September 21, 2012
> 
> It's still work in progress, so this picture will have to do for now (Yes, I _threw_ it out in the Snow)


LOL @ 300M of sleeving... I'm getting a hand cramp just thinking about that!


----------



## akira749

The SMH10 has arrived











Build Log : [Build Log] Ergo Proxy (Water Cooled Case Labs SMH10)


----------



## protzman

looks good man, enjoy







i sure hope my S3 is on the way, haven't heard anything


----------



## stren

Welcome akira again


----------



## Spin Cykle

Here is my work in progress...... Waiting on a few last fittings and then I'll be filling the loop and leak testing! The pump is mounted to a UN design brack which has not been mounted to the bottom plate just yet. After the fittings come I'll mount the UN bracket to the plate.


----------



## stren

Nice Spin Cykle! Added


----------



## Mongol

I will, very soon







be building a dual PC...if you want to call it that...lol


----------



## protzman

$1000 for a case, hope you enjoy it


----------



## derickwm

*********









Finally!


----------



## stren

WOOT TX10 - don't you need some rad mounts though?


----------



## Mongol

Uhhh...I was going to...go air for a very short while, and then dive into water.

I'll be buying the rad mounts and other odds and ends soon enough. I've got so much green invested in hardware right now I need to give the money plant a rest lest it wither and die...lmao.

Derick! Hai!


----------



## derickwm

Wut.


----------



## Mongol

Wut?


----------



## derickwm

Hai.


----------



## Mongol




----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> I just ordered an ST10 today. I'm really looking forward to it, it will be my first full tower case after coming from only mid towers.


My ST10 finally arrived! I don't think there's quite enough room, I could barely fit all my hardware inside...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Joking aside, here's what my current build looks like. I didn't spend much time cable managing, just wanted to get it up and running.



Dat XXL window...

Overall, I'm very impressed with the case. I'll hopefully be going H2O soon, so I can actually make use of it... I kinda blew my current budget on this.
It was worth every penny though, I can now understand why you guys talk so highly of Case Labs, they're in a league of their own.


----------



## stren

Added









192 members now









Also I got the final rads in for my tx10-d build, these are what I'll be putting in after a years worth of wobbling back and forth:










Of course now that's settled, the hardware choices are up in the air again


----------



## protzman

Quick question peeps.

If your order still says awaiting fulfillment does that mean that they are still working on it or is there a possibility that its about to be shipped?

Just eager as iv'e waited the week for processing and ready for it to come on home to me


----------



## Gomi

Woooohooooooo!

My S3 and pedestal etc. Is getting delivered Tuesday - Cannot wait for that sexy Dark Grey


----------



## protzman

i know man







seeing yours on the caselabs site makes me so freakin stoked i got dark grey instead of black!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quick question peeps.
> 
> If your order still says awaiting fulfillment does that mean that they are still working on it or is there a possibility that its about to be shipped?
> 
> Just eager as iv'e waited the week for processing and ready for it to come on home to me


Awaiting Fulfillment will be your status until it's marked as shipped...so it means they are making the parts and packing them in the shipping box.

One status but two steps process


----------



## protzman

k thankz man


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will, very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be building a dual PC...if you want to call it that...lol










Nice mongo!


----------



## mav2000

So, here's the update for the day on my build. Just thought I would share it here as well.

Here's the light panel. And its done....a huge task and a lot of work, but it justifies all of it.



Its looking very very nice......and I am totally floored


----------



## PCModderMike

I was confused for a second.









I went to check out your log....but the link in your sig was still pointing here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1082500/project-evo-3-cm-840-atcs-bulldozer-build-log-updated-6th-september/110

Good job changing it though.







Going to go through it right now....


----------



## Juthos

I'm a little late, i bought my th10 in october 2011.
A picture from its journey to Taipei for the Computex:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/t6si.jpg/

Build log


----------



## MeanBruce

That Bitspower build is just outstanding. Love how CaseLabs even uses a white ID logo plate with the white chassis.

The Lamptron aluminum surface on the new FC10 controller blends very well with the CaseLabs powdercoat. I'm loving the warm glow of the nixie vacuum tubes. Cool digits man!









Sorry for the glare in this pic, wanted to highlight the surface textures, they're pretty darn close.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1978_zpsd8217d03.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1741_zpsa7460f7a.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

Nice pic of the FC and case powdercoats, good job


----------



## derickwm

Yup, I was pleasantly surprised when I put my FC10 in my STH10


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I'm getting rid of my S3...









Cause I'm getting an M8!!!


----------



## protzman

Ummm whaaaaat! Your nota fan of mitx?

Its been 2 weeks and I'm still waiting on my S3


----------



## stren

so did you just decide to go back to atx or want more space?

Added mav2000 - somehow I didn't have you before, added juthos - seen that TH10 in the photos from the event, nice work!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Don't know if you want to bother Stren... but you could update my entry to note "+Ped" as I'm now there:


----------



## PCModderMike

When I first discovered CaseLabs, I was all about the M8....still really like them. Yours is looking great.


----------



## seross69

A small update on the best case in the world..



My Beauty!!










I also have the 150mm Top and 2 Pedistals



I am 5' 9" so this case is a little small!!!











A 6 in a 5 1/4 2.5 Drive Cage white to match the case and from cover left on so you cant see it!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A small update on the best case in the world..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the 150mm Top and 2 Pedistals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5' 9" so this case is a little small!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 in a 5 1/4 2.5 Drive Cage white to match the case and from cover left on so you cant see it!!!


That's not an update. I've seen this picture like 5 times now.


----------



## MeanBruce

Just sharing,

Not certain why I love the nixie digital thermometer rpm controller so much, my rig is a little industrial looking and the nixie tubes were all over the industrial/scientific community in the 1960s. Anyhoo, I positioned 2 of the 4 thermal probes, one at an intake fan so it reads ambient room air moving into the pc and another at the sole rear exhaust fan. I'm getting 27 28 at intake and 31 32 degrees at exhaust during normal work, kinda cool, at least I know what type of heat the pc is adding to my office space.

I guess that's a chassis Delta T of 4C.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2000_zps564dc1c7.jpg.html

Many thanks Jim.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's not an update. I've seen this picture like 5 times now.


Probably more than 5 times.. it still amazes me.. and thought i put them here so some other people can see. But build is put on hold until after vacations and next work. but I have been playing a litle mike and have figured out how t crimp the connectors so lots of progress in September.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Probably more than 5 times.. it still amazes me.. and thought i put them here so some other people can see. But build is put on hold until after vacations and next work. but I have been playing a litle mike and have figured out how t crimp the connectors so lots of progress in September.


Sounds like a plan.







Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Just sharing,
> 
> Not certain why I love the nixie digital thermometer rpm controller so much, my rig is a little industrial looking and the nixie tubes were all over the industrial/scientific community in the 1960s. Anyhoo, I positioned 2 of the 4 thermal probes, one at an intake fan so it reads ambient room air moving into the pc and another at the sole rear exhaust fan. I'm getting 27 28 at intake and 31 32 degrees at exhaust during normal work, kinda cool, at least I know what type of heat the pc is adding to my office space.
> 
> I guess that's a chassis Delta T of 4C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2000_zps564dc1c7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Jim.


It's been so long since mine was together without the pedestal and sitting on my desk... I forgot how cute the M8 is by itself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> When I first discovered CaseLabs, I was all about the M8....still really like them. Yours is looking great.


Thanks... now I've just got all the 'tedious bits' left to complete.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's been so long since mine was together without the pedestal and sitting on my desk... I forgot how cute the M8 is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... now I've just got all the 'tedious bits' left to complete.


Where's you build log I would like to read this!


----------



## socketus

Its in his sig ^^ under Humble ..


----------



## MeanBruce

The high-performance solo office content creator, It's simple it's small, It's bland, it sits on your desk, It's perfect.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1999_zps062619fc.jpg.html

CaseLabs should work with some partners and take on the new Apple Mac Pro, that's some good business.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Ummm whaaaaat! Your nota fan of mitx?
> 
> Its been 2 weeks and I'm still waiting on my S3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so did you just decide to go back to atx or want more space?
> 
> Added mav2000 - somehow I didn't have you before, added juthos - seen that TH10 in the photos from the event, nice work!


I love mitx, but having one pci slot was killing me. I want to try out SLI 780s and be able to run soundcards... It sucks cause I love that case, but being limited by my board was no good.
Probably get an S5 when they land!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I love mitx, but having one pci slot was killing me. I want to try out SLI 780s and be able to run soundcards... It sucks cause I love that case, but being limited by my board was no good.
> Probably get an S5 when they land!


have you sold you s3 yet?? let me know if you want to sell it


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I'm getting rid of my S3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I'm getting an M8!!!


Pics or.. well you know.









Build log forthcoming I presume... hmm.... never too early to start...


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I'm actually trading some one for their M8! If that doesn't work out I'll let you know Seross!!!
Yeah I know! I'm sooooooo lazy though... I guess I'll make one


----------



## protzman

S5... plz do go on!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> S5... plz do go on!


Agreed... I can't wait for that either! I posted a comment in the S5 thread about how my wife would kill me if I had another Case Labs case delivered before I even finished my M8 build.

When I told her about it - she said: "I wouldn't kill you, I'd just make fun of you" - that sounds like tacit approval in my book... so take my money already Jim!


----------



## protzman

What is it supposed to be like? S3 but matx?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> What is it supposed to be like? S3 but matx?


Yes. Not much going on in there right now, but here's the thread for the S5.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396556/announcing-the-caselabs-mercury-s5-matx-case


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> What is it supposed to be like? S3 but matx?


Hit the nail on the head, but also Kevin was saying that you would be able to fit a 360 up top now!!! Not sure if that's set in stone but something to get excited about!


----------



## protzman

I can sayi like the expandability of matx but seems like to me I'd they make a sideways with 360 capabilities it would be huge, well for a small case. That's why I'm stoked for my s3


----------



## Gomi

Finally!


----------



## socketus

Looks great, get that good camera going ! Is the blue sheet just a cover for the window ? hadn't seen that before.


----------



## protzman

Great scott! I cannot wait for mine to come, that looks sooooo good!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Looks great, get that good camera going ! Is the blue sheet just a cover for the window ? hadn't seen that before.


All future (and a pile of current snapped) are taken with a proper camera







Been lacking my laptop to unload them off onto.

Yes, the blue sheet is just to protect the windows - will be peeled off once the builds complete


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very beautiful work! which software used to create?

Personal status of my case as shown below on the site how long it takes on average to be sent?
Order Date: 28th Jun 2013
This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment


----------



## socketus

Usually less than 10 business days, but as they have experienced some production problems that affects the processing time, and the fact that you're in Brazil, and aren't you using a 3rd party shipper between USA and Brazil ? Its only been 5 business days, including the day you ordered, plus USA had a holiday yesterday on the 4th.

By all means, PM Jim of Case Labs - here on the forums.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

socketus, Thanks I sent a PM to him, I am anxious to get this case!


----------



## protzman

I ordered mine on the 21st and its still awaiting fulfillment... -___- seems a bit long for me!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I ordered mine on the 21st and its still awaiting fulfillment... -___- seems a bit long for me!


Have you pm.ed Jim or Carla ? just to make sure, bud.

Here's Gomi's S3 window - ordered a week prior to this post from 2 weeks 5 days ago, making the 12th of June the order date. Here he posts his delivery date to be on Tuesday July 2nd, and here he posts on last Thursday that the case is waiting for him at his local post office.

So that's 22 days, and Gomi lives in Denmark. And what with Case Labs having those production problems, and last week having worked 7 days including holiday, I'd say you're about to be notified of shipping.

Why don't you pm Carla or Jim and ask ... expectant fathers shouild be a bit anxious ;-)


----------



## socketus

I ran across this guy's SM8 build with dual peds in the OCN W/C thread.

Its a converted log, switched over to the CL case. Here's his build log


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beautiful work, created in what software? will make available for download the model?


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> beautiful work, created in what software? will make available for download the model?


I believe its the actual case and not a render


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> beautiful work, created in what software? will make available for download the model?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> I believe its the actual case and not a render


Yah, that is the actual case and not a render









Wiring done at the moment and installing the Alphacool Heatmaster II - Just waiting for the ROG Impact, which could take awhile, but at least I am at the point where the final steps will be a few hours work and the system should be ready to roll









OBSERVATION:

**WITHOUT** the pedestal I was able to install the following in a test-fit:

3 x SSD
Alphacool Heatmaster (Installed in the 3.5 inch harddrive spot)
2 x 240 radiators (Including fans)
Swiftech MCP35X2
Bitspower water tank z-multi 150 reservior
PSU

**WITH** the pedestal:
All of the above + another 240 mm radiator.

I will of course stick with the pedestal - it makes cable managment SO much easier, and the added room really comes into play when routing tubing etc.

Just adding this to let people know that the S3 works perfectly well without the pedestal - But installation is much more sleek and easy with it


----------



## protzman

I was going to wait for impact, but...for me that who's require a complete rebuild







so I ordered the Z77 stinger from evga! What rads u got gomi?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I was going to wait for impact, but...for me that who's require a complete rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I ordered the Z77 stinger from evga! What rads u got gomi?


3 x Alphacool UT60 240.


----------



## protzman

No rad in top I assume!?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> No rad in top I assume!?


Yes.

1 in top.

1 in front.

1 in pedestal.

Psu and pump also in pedestal.

Alphacool heatmaster II betweeb motherboard and pedestal (where the PSU is supposed to be, if you do not order pedestal).


----------



## LeandroJVarini

My S3 is + pedestal, 3x 240mm radiators, two in front and one in the pedestal case, XL windows at the top and sides.









I'm waiting for the impact but get very expensive, my plans are deluxe or Asus evga stinger or asrock itx because they are cheaper









about the case in 3d but I wonder if the same will be made available for downloading, I'm so creating a google sketchup but I lack the time for it!









I enter the site every day to see if the case has already been sent! anciosidade is a lot, so I never got any hardware that is!









Jim treat my case with love!


----------



## MeanBruce

CaseLabs in black and white.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1455_zpsc1a4794c.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1972_zpsfd3fa982.jpg.html


----------



## protzman

oh yeah booyah just got shipping info








should be here on Saturday!
22 days but man i hope its worth it! and the rest of my stuff for my s3 should be here thursday or friday!
WOOOT!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> oh yeah booyah just got shipping info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be here on Saturday!
> 22 days but man i hope its worth it! and the rest of my stuff for my s3 should be here thursday or friday!
> WOOOT!


There you go









You aint gonna be able to keep your pants on when you open it up - GARANTEE DAT !


----------



## MeanBruce

There has to be another place than this, socketus, what is that a nightmare? Where do normal healthy people post positive?

Nazi images? come on, grow up. Does this sell chassis?

This mofo is all over everything CaseLabs, is that the image Jim wants transferred forward to the public?

If it was my company, I would certainly say no.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> There has to be another place than this, socketus, what is that a nightmare? Where do normal healthy people post positive?
> 
> Nazi images? come on, grow up. Does this sell chassis?
> 
> This mofo is all over everything CaseLabs, is that the image Jim wants transferred forward to the public?
> 
> If it was my company, I would certainly say no.












Totally not my place (or yours for that matter) to comment on this but:

1) Socketus is not a representative of Case Labs in any way - just a fan.
2) This is not the Case Labs site - it is merely a support forum on OCN dedicated to their consumers and fans.
3) There is nothing distinctly identifiable in his avatar as being 'Nazi' regardless of whether there is in the original image or not.
4) Apparently the duck-billed mouth was too subtle...
5) I'm assuming English is not your first language - or at least I hope it's not based on the sentence structure.
6) Meh, why bother - it's probably just that time of month....

Bottom line is - this is merely the Case Labs section of a THIRD PARTY FORUM - if you have a problem with someone's avatar, then discuss this problem via PM with a mod/admin and if they have a problem too - they will require a change... and if they don't, then neither should you.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally not my place (or yours for that matter) to comment on this but:
> 
> 1) Socketus is not a representative of Case Labs in any way - just a fan.
> 2) This is not the Case Labs site - it is merely a support forum on OCN dedicated to their consumers and fans.
> 3) There is nothing distinctly identifiable in his avatar as being 'Nazi' regardless of whether there is in the original image or not.
> 4) Apparently the duck-billed mouth was too subtle...
> 5) I'm assuming English is not your first language - or at least I hope it's not based on the sentence structure.
> 6) Meh, why bother - it's probably just that time of month....
> 
> Bottom line is - this is merely the Case Labs section of a THIRD PARTY FORUM - if you have a problem with someone's avatar, then discuss this problem via PM with a mod/admin and if they have a problem too - they will require a change... and if they don't, then neither should you.


+1

I was actully going to add to this, but DiGiCiDaL already summed it up - How on earth you could ever be offended by such an Avatar is beyond me.

Read the BOTTOM LINE from DiGiCiDaL again - This is the proper way to deal with things like this - Not that there is anything even remotely to be dealt with.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> There has to be another place than this, socketus, what is that a nightmare? Where do normal healthy people post positive?
> 
> Nazi images? come on, grow up. Does this sell chassis?
> 
> This mofo is all over everything CaseLabs, is that the image Jim wants transferred forward to the public?
> 
> If it was my company, I would certainly say no.




This is not a CaseLabs website...and socketus is not affiliated with CaseLabs in anyway. He's just a fan of the case, as is anyone else who hangs out in here. His choice in avatar does not represent CaseLabs in anyway....not sure where you're coming from with all of this?

Actually not even sure why I'm bothering.







Should just move on and ignore it like most people...but that was out of line and uncalled for. You need to get a handle on understanding how this site works, how a forum works, and how this thread relates to the CaseLabs company (as in no relation at all) before trying to bash someone.


----------



## protzman

nice mike hahah


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a CaseLabs website...and socketus is not affiliated with CaseLabs in anyway. He's just a fan of the case, as is anyone else who hangs out in here. His choice in avatar does not represent CaseLabs in anyway....not sure where you're coming from with all of this?
> 
> Actually not even sure why I'm bothering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should just move on and ignore it like most people...but that was out of line and uncalled for. You need to get a handle on understanding how this site works, how a forum works, and how this thread relates to the CaseLabs company (as in no relation at all) before trying to bash someone.


I think "Meanbruce" got on the wrong site. Thats all i wil say about it.


----------



## protzman

I mean his name is MEANbruce so cut him some slack we already knew he was mean! Hahahaha jk!


----------



## PCModderMike

LOL^


----------



## LeandroJVarini

My case is coming out of U.S. to Brazil today! I am very happy! I can not wait to get it and can start modifying it!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My case is coming out of U.S. to Brazil today! I am very happy! I can not wait to get it and can start modifying it!


Congrats! Mine should ship out tomorrow! I got an M8, what did you get?


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Thanks man! mine is a S3 + pedestal


----------



## protzman

Yep s3 also and im freakin stoked! 2 MORE DAYS!


----------



## FabsSpeed

TH10 - great Case!

BuiltUp here... http://www.overclock.net/t/1408451/project-n-v/


----------



## protzman

Nice got mine today! This thing is so sweet







building it later tonight will update with pictures! (Well if anyone cares







)


----------



## socketus

HellYAH! we care ! put it up front and center, in the CL forum or Intel log forum, or w/c forum - and don't forget to post teaser links in here


----------



## Solonowarion

Hey all. I keep hearing M5 being thrown around. Its not on the site. Is it a case thats being made?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey all. I keep hearing M5 being thrown around. Its not on the site. Is it a case thats being made?


Not yet! It should be out real soon.








Check the Caselabs sub forum, they have a S5 thread and keep everyone up to date on the progress!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey all. I keep hearing M5 being thrown around. Its not on the site. Is it a case thats being made?


As Apocalypse Maow indicated the case will be the S5 (not M5 - that model number would indicate a Magnum Line case for MATX mobos - which although cool is not planned at all as far as I know).

In general you can learn everything you need to know on the first page of the S5 thread, and in the S3 thread.. since it's just a bigger version of that case - a little wider, little deeper, two more slots, etc...


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As Apocalypse Maow indicated the case will be the S5 (not M5 - that model number would indicate a Magnum Line case for MATX mobos - which although cool is not planned at all as far as I know).
> 
> In general you can learn everything you need to know on the first page of the S5 thread, and in the S3 thread.. since it's just a bigger version of that case - a little wider, little deeper, two more slots, etc...


Thanks guys.


----------



## protzman

Here is a crappy low light pictureof a look inside my S3 and its upside down for some reason


A lot harder to work in mini itx than I thought but after like 10 hours of work I am pretty happy with the result!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Here is a crappy low light pictureof a look inside my S3 and its upside down for some reason
> A lot harder to work in mini itx than I thought but after like 10 hours of work I am pretty happy with the result!


eeeyikes ! do your build some justice ! better pix !!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> TH10 - great Case!
> 
> BuiltUp here... http://www.overclock.net/t/1408451/project-n-v/


Need to post a pic to join the club





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Here is a crappy low light pictureof a look inside my S3 and its upside down for some reason
> 
> 
> A lot harder to work in mini itx than I thought but after like 10 hours of work I am pretty happy with the result!


Added but +1 on better pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As Apocalypse Maow indicated the case will be the S5 (not M5 - that model number would indicate a Magnum Line case for MATX mobos - which although cool is not planned at all as far as I know).
> 
> In general you can learn everything you need to know on the first page of the S5 thread, and in the S3 thread.. since it's just a bigger version of that case - a little wider, little deeper, two more slots, etc...


Don't forget the SM5, the merlin single wide case too, OP might be confused







Also updated your build digicidal


----------



## MikhailV

@stren Can you remove me from the list? As I will be selling my case within a week. Not to worry I'll be back on the said list within 2-4 weeks as I'll be ordering another case from Jim this time it will be an MH10 to accommodate my SuperMicro board and cool my Xeons,


----------



## ZnJ

Speaking of requests, can you please update the list with my build log too stren, here is the link http://www.overclock.net/t/1401467/build-log-julian
Thanks a lot!


----------



## snef

I know, already in club, just want to put some update about my Purple Chimera and I saw a lot of different great build with S3

im in leak test now
sorry for the pics , a lot of better one this week end

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/purple Chimera/purplechimera-24_zps84a49997.jpg.html


----------



## PCModderMike

I don't know if it's the photo, or the build itself...but it looks so bright! Nice job.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I know, already in club, just want to put some update about my Purple Chimera and I saw a lot of different great build with S3
> 
> im in leak test now
> sorry for the pics , a lot of better one this week end
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/purple Chimera/purplechimera-24_zps84a49997.jpg.html


This looks great! You pretty much did exactly what I would have done if I had the right accessories. I commend you for using all crystal link! Damn thing looks ice cold!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

The M8 is here!!!
Thanks Tennobanzai and Caselabs!


----------



## protzman

Yay looks awesome!


----------



## snef




----------



## protzman

dang.. must be a grown ass man with all of those comps


----------



## mav2000

And mines done....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Mine is incoming and have i got some mod work to do on this puppy.....start with R-ATX....front mounted PSU and 2 240s where the PSU lived.......new doors.....

Oh yes,there will be blood.


----------



## pooter

Picked up a TH10 from another OCN member... now have to wait for the rest of my parts. I was going aircooled for my next build but change of plans now lol.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a TH10 from another OCN member... now have to wait for the rest of my parts. I was going aircooled for my next build but change of plans now lol.


I can't believe someone would sell a TH10! Must be for another Case Labs case lol.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1574803/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1574803/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> 
> Mine is incoming and have i got some mod work to do on this puppy.....start with R-ATX....front mounted PSU and 2 240s where the PSU lived.......new doors.....
> 
> Oh yes,there will be blood.
> 
> [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


WoW ! you're really gonna mess around with the S3 interior


----------



## DarthBeavis

Updated pix for Queen of Blades












































added some lighting

























Configuring Corsair Link software (set image to my rig). For some reason the 4th GPU drops in and out of some utilities. I am setting the Corsair Link to make LEDS red if temps rise beyond 70 will lower it when I run load tests










Made ghetto SLI Bridge cover


----------



## DarthBeavis

love the colors!!!!


----------



## DarthBeavis

I mean love the colors snef


----------



## protzman

good lord...


----------



## MikhailV

My god! That is just beautiful, care to share your tubing secrets?


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> My god! That is just beautiful, care to share your tubing secrets?


Primochill rigid tubing and fittings (three six foot lengths) also have six feet of bending cord


















Made a jig for bending the tubing

















Primochill Rigid tubes bend well


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Made a jig for bending the tubing


Really really nice work!

I will start working with Primochill Rigid Tube too in the next weeks and I was wondering how I would manage the bends. I like your jig I might end up doing one like this


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I got a question... I ordered the Right side XL window and I have a reversed M8 layout. That is the correct side for the MB right???


----------



## TATH

I think we got the Einstein of watercoolingbuild here.

Great great build love it.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> This looks great! You pretty much did exactly what I would have done if I had the right accessories. I commend you for using all crystal link! Damn thing looks ice cold!


Damn nice. That does look pretty frosty. Good job.


----------



## MikhailV

So I'm going to be ordering soon, and thus decided to do some "digital test fitting" in order to formulate the plan for future watercooling.


----------



## pooter

DarthBeavis where can we find those plastic clips you're using on the single braided cables? It looks so neat! Was going to just zip tie them but damn that looks awesome.

edit: found the source on your build log thread, ordered me some as well from PPC


----------



## MikhailV

Ordered the MH10! Will be ordering some finger choppers soon (Deltas).


----------



## derickwm

Any particular reason you're going with that 2P 2011 motherboard?


----------



## MikhailV

I work with supermicro products all day everyday. They have been stable for us and SuperMicro customer service is actually pretty great. While I prefer ASUS products for gaming and such, for professional work, I choose enterprise components, I'm not saying ASUS' Z9PE-D8 or EVGA SR-2 motherboard is bad, but I've had subpar experience with ASUS' customer service, regarding their commercial products. After all it comes down to personal preference, the only complaint towards SuperMicro is that those boards boot slow.

Also, I do not overclock this rig nor will I in the future. It is used for parallel processing, VMs, software testing, and et-cetera.


----------



## derickwm

Gotchya. Stability wise SuperMicro kills it, the Z9 is known for tons of problems.

I still would have gone for the super micro board that allows around 6% OC'ing myself though.


----------



## Hukkel

Very nice Snef, very nice.

That is a lot of rigid tubing. Did you encounter any leaks?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gotchya. Stability wise SuperMicro kills it, the Z9 is known for tons of problems.
> 
> I still would have gone for the super micro board that allows around 6% OC'ing myself though.


At stock speeds the Supermicro is still ahead of the equivalent OC board,their boards are quality,if they OC'd i would on it like a bonnet.


----------



## danielet80

Hi Jim, I send you a PM with details of my order, let me know, thanks!!!


----------



## LeandroJVarini

My first Caselabs, I am very happy to have chosen this case for my new project because it is very well Constructed is perfect!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My first Caselabs, I am very happy to have chosen this case for my new project because it is very well Constructed is perfect!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome!
Do all cases come in pieces?


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome!
> Do all cases come in pieces?


I believe so, because it has a very large models that are to be sent if the sending fitted should cost very expensive


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome!
> Do all cases come in pieces?


Unless I am mistaken not all cases do but any case he is shipping internationally will for sure. They are easy to assemble so this will be no problem for you.


----------



## TPE-331

Looking good Leandro!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome!
> Do all cases come in pieces?


INT do because of shipping. Anything stateside is not, unless you ask for it!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome!
> Do all cases come in pieces?


If I remember correctly, the Mercury and the Merlin case lines comes un-assembled if desired. As for the Magnum line, the single wide cases are automatically shipped un-assembled but for the double wide ones the are only available assembled since the structure is riveted.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Do all cases come in pieces?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> I believe so, because it has a very large models that are to be sent if the sending fitted should cost very expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Unless I am mistaken not all cases do but any case he is shipping internationally will for sure. They are easy to assemble so this will be no problem for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> INT do because of shipping. Anything stateside is not, unless you ask for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If I remember correctly, the Mercury and the Merlin case lines comes un-assembled if desired. As for the Magnum line, the single wide cases are automatically shipped un-assembled but for the double wide ones the are only available assembled since the structure is riveted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanx all!
I really like the Magnum M8 and I have rivets, maybe he'll ship it un-assembled to me..


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My first Caselabs, I am very happy to have chosen this case for my new project because it is very well Constructed is perfect!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Off to a good start Leandro....Good Luck


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

M8 is a good choice Grim!!! Go with the reversed motherboard and thank me later


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> M8 is a good choice Grim!!! Go with the reversed motherboard and thank me later


that's exactly what I'm doubting about.. you know what, I'll just do it!
And if I don't like it, I'll just flip the case upside down









edit: ordered!


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> that's exactly what I'm doubting about.. you know what, I'll just do it!
> And if I don't like it, I'll just flip the case upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ordered!


Congrats!

I love mine...I just need to get some water in the sucker.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Sooooooo......

There's that Mercury project that I have that's on hold at the moment, and it occurred;

I COULD just take all of the components except the motherboard out, sell the motherboard and case, and buy a MH-10 (reverse) and put a swank Supermicro 2011 server board in it, or even a new E-ATX Z87 board, and slap a Haswell heater in there, and go full Hail Mary...










SO YEAH.










Thanks - T


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Sooooooo......
> 
> There's that Mercury project that I have that's on hold at the moment, and it occurred;
> 
> I COULD just take all of the components except the motherboard out, sell the motherboard and case, and buy a MH-10 (reverse) and put a swank Supermicro 2011 server board in it, or even a new E-ATX Z87 board, and slap a Haswell heater in there, and go full Hail Mary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YEAH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Go Hail Mary or GO HOME!!!


----------



## Supreme888

Yearly dust clean up while testing new lens!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skelaita/9404752799/
Caselabs M8 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Thrasher1016

Hey all!

I'm still an S3 owner, but this build is now going to be torn down, the parts migrated into a Silverstone SG05 SFF case, and I will be purchasing...

DUN DUN DUN...









A new CaseLabs MH10 Magnum!









Yeah, who knows why really...

You can keep me on the list, as I still have my case, and will just have another soon anyway...








I'll be around!

Thanks - T


----------



## PalmCityBlues

Ordered the STH10 on the twenty seventh. I can't wait to hear the doorbell, everybody I know personally just walks through the door, so I will know it's the FedEx guy come to brighten my day. Maybe I should say brighten the next few months eh?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalmCityBlues*
> 
> Ordered the STH10 on the twenty seventh. I can't wait to hear the doorbell, everybody I know personally just walks through the door, so I will know it's the FedEx guy come to brighten my day. Maybe I should say brighten the next few months eh?


I know those feels... I'm waiting on some extras for an M8! Congrats on the new case!


----------



## Gomi

Last low resolution picture.

System is done and rolling.

Still need to:

Bleed fully.

Sort out the last cable tid bits - got a few nifty things that will staighten the wiring out and make it look awesome.

Will have a mountain of high resolution pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SortOfGrim

European owners, how long does it take to get the case?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Alright guys... there are two of us CaseLabs clubbers (myself and seanimus) in MOTM... show some support! OK, only if you think one of them is the best... the TJ owners are gonna all support Deafboy, and I can't blame them, because his build is beautiful... but I wanted to stir up some CL peeps for at least providing some moral support.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> European owners, how long does it take to get the case?


tussen 10 en 14 dagen


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> tussen 10 en 14 dagen


10 to 14 days!!


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> European owners, how long does it take to get the case?


My SM8 took 4 days for processing, 7 days shipping (via FedEx) to Germany.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> tussen 10 en 14 dagen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 10 to 14 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> My SM8 took 4 days for processing, 7 days shipping (via FedEx) to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oh, that ain't so bad.

Did you have to pay any additional fees?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Alright guys... there are two of us CaseLabs clubbers (myself and seanimus) in MOTM... show some support! OK, only if you think one of them is the best... the TJ owners are gonna all support Deafboy, and I can't blame them, because his build is beautiful... but I wanted to stir up some CL peeps for at least providing some moral support.


Got a link?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh, that ain't so bad.
> 
> Did you have to pay any additional fees?
> Got a link?


depend what you buy.

pedestel 50 euro customs
th10 108 euro


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh, that ain't so bad.
> 
> Did you have to pay any additional fees?


A customs fee was added after delivery. Overall the SM8 (without pedestels) shipping and customs (Germany) was around €160.


----------



## MikhailV

My MH10 has been shipped last night, with scheduled delivery next Wednesday (8/7/13). Pics will be up the day I receive it!


----------



## MASSKILLA

I would Like to see pics of your build!!


----------



## MikhailV

@MASSKILLA; The rig in my signature will be the one being upgraded, this will be a very slow build, as I have been swamped by both school and work. The specifics are coming as soon, but in a nutshell, more HDDs and SSDs will be added, I will be most likely installing a professional GPU, another RAID card. There is a possibility of it being watercooled, but time will tell.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh, that ain't so bad.
> 
> Did you have to pay any additional fees?


For my M8 it was around 100 euro in fees, expect around 20% on top of the value of your order.
Mine got stuck in customs for over a week...


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Alright guys... there are two of us CaseLabs clubbers (myself and seanimus) in MOTM... show some support! OK, only if you think one of them is the best... the TJ owners are gonna all support Deafboy, and I can't blame them, because his build is beautiful... but I wanted to stir up some CL peeps for at least providing some moral support.


Look for a July 2013 MOTM thread

Overclock.net › Forums › Case Mods & Cases › Case Mods - General Discussion


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Got a link?


July 2013 MOTM Poll

I'm pretty much out of the running at this point... but seanimus' is pretty close... (although I think Deafboy really deserves it - even though he used a Silverstone case.)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got my SM5 today









Click me!!!

Will hopefully be doing a worthy build log when I have the money


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I got my SM5 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click me!!!
> 
> Will hopefully be doing a worthy build log when I have the money


Congrats!!!

More questions from me! Can you change the back piece of the MB tray on an M8? I would really like to have the Hex cutout one...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> More questions from me! Can you change the back piece of the MB tray on an M8? I would really like to have the Hex cutout one...


I'm not sure you can just replace the backplate since the whole motherboard tray is riveted together (PCI Backplate+Motherboard Tray).

One thing you could do is buying an ATX Tech Station with the Hex holes and you could slide this baby right in your M8


----------



## Jim-CL

The back plate is screwed to the tray - always has been


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The back plate is screwed to the tray - always has been


Ok









So Apocalypse you can order only the Backplate


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Thanks!!!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Apocalypse you can order only the Backplate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Thanks!!!


There is no individual backplate on CL site for order that I can find. I think that what Jim is saying is that you can remove the backplate and replace it because its not riveted. I'm seeing under Tech Stations an ATX Tech Station that has a listed 12.00" x 10.75" mobo tray. The SM8 is listed as having a 12.38" x 10.75" tray, but I'm guessing, that the replacement tech station should fit your SM8. And that you have a choice of hex holes or fan holes on that backplate.

Clarity would be nice, eh Jim ?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There is no individual backplate on CL site for order that I can find. I think that what Jim is saying is that you can remove the backplate and replace it because its not riveted. I'm seeing under Tech Stations an ATX Tech Station that has a listed 12.00" x 10.75" mobo tray. The SM8 is listed as having a 12.38" x 10.75" tray, but I'm guessing, that the replacement tech station should fit your SM8. And that you have a choice of hex holes or fan holes on that backplate.
> 
> Clarity would be nice, eh Jim ?


Yeah... After hunting for a few minutes, I was at the same conclusion...







I guess I can just email them!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guys I forgot to ask the clips on the doors that stop them from opening, is there a way to losen them so the doors open easier?

Mine are that tight I can hardly open them without a 5 min fight









Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey guys I forgot to ask the clips on the doors that stop them from opening, is there a way to losen them so the doors open easier?
> 
> Mine are that tight I can hardly open them without a 5 min fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yep, use a screwdriver to widen the opening by moving the 2 little tabs away from the center.

If i'm not clear i'll make a picture of what I mean


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yep, use a screwdriver to widen the opening by moving the 2 little tabs away from the center.
> 
> If i'm not clear i'll make a picture of what I mean


Ah ok I was thinking that I just wasnt 100% sure

Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok I was thinking that I just wasnt 100% sure
> 
> Thanks


My pleasure


----------



## SortOfGrim

Will the standard rubber feet be enough if I place a radiator in the bottom of a M8? It will be on carpet


----------



## Terse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Will the standard rubber feet be enough if I place a radiator in the bottom of a M8? It will be on carpet


I would get the standard casters, you can always take them off if you don't like them, and they make the M8 much easier to move around. They also lift it up about 2 inches from the carpet to where you should have no issues with airflow.

I would recommend fine or ultra fine filters if you use intake through the bottom.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Filter-Cooling-FF123B/dp/B00ARB5E8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375628924&sr=8-1&keywords=silverstone+tek+filter

Are the ones I went with. They capture dust pretty good. DEMCiflex filters were also on my narrowed down list. If you give them the sizes you need for your intakes they will custom make yours.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> I would get the standard casters, you can always take them off if you don't like them, and they make the M8 much easier to move around. They also lift it up about 2 inches from the carpet to where you should have no issues with airflow.
> 
> I would recommend fine or ultra fine filters if you use intake through the bottom.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Filter-Cooling-FF123B/dp/B00ARB5E8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375628924&sr=8-1&keywords=silverstone+tek+filter
> 
> Are the ones I went with. They capture dust pretty good. DEMCiflex filters were also on my narrowed down list. If you give them the sizes you need for your intakes they will custom make yours.


use silverstone 120mm dustfilters verry good and cheap.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> I would get the standard casters, you can always take them off if you don't like them, and they make the M8 much easier to move around. They also lift it up about 2 inches from the carpet to where you should have no issues with airflow.


Definitely get the casters, you don't want be lifting that thing when you can be rollin'...
If its on carpet the standard feet won't give enough clearance anyway.


----------



## TPE-331

Another vote for casters







.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'd also recommend casters - on any case that's on carpet actually. Saves your back, creates more clearance, looks better too. Feet for desks, wheels for floor.









I'd also second the silverstone recommendation...



Don't have "bottom feeders" now that I've got my pedestal... but they were a lifesaver (or, more accurately, a rad-saver) when I did have them. Still have all of my fans filtered with them now... even those that are inside fed only by other intake fans that are also filtered... they make it look cleaner, prevent fan damage from stray wires/tools/fingers, and cleaning is as easy as hitting the filters with a brush attachment and vacuum once a month.

Even if you don't have cats and live in the desert like I do... carpet and filtered fans should always be seen together.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm gonna set my M8 on a Lack table (Ikea), otherwise it will sit too low to admire









And I have some casters laying around, will these work?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm gonna set my M8 on a Lack table (Ikea), otherwise it will sit too low to admire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have some casters laying around, will these work?


Buy casters from the "Praxis" the are made out of rubber are taller and looking better. Cost about 7 euro a piece. The only thing you must do is dril a few holes for the riveds.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334854/tath-caselabs-th-10-pedastal-hill-7-9/140


----------



## PCModderMike

Been playing with my SM5 some more...nothing major, just small changes to the loop to ease my upgrade itch. Also fabricated an acrylic bottom that I sprayed white to give it a smooth clean look.


----------



## TATH

looks good mike.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been playing with my SM5 some more...nothing major, just small changes to the loop to ease my upgrade itch. Also fabricated an acrylic bottom that I sprayed white to give it a smooth clean look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the added black accents everywhere!









Also the bottom plate is very clean! Nice job!


----------



## seross69

SO So Nice Mike


----------



## stren

Nice update Mike - also added pooter and leandro, anyone I'm missing?

Nearly 200!!!

My update on my TX10 build is that I'm stripping out everything I need for the build and trying to make my workstation use all parts that I'm not using in thief. Current workstation is in my 900D:










Still waiting on more sponsored and custom parts before I start rebuilding


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Next build is definitely going to be a 900D for me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I love the added black accents everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the bottom plate is very clean! Nice job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> SO So Nice Mike


Thanks guy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice update Mike - also added pooter and leandro, anyone I'm missing?
> 
> Nearly 200!!!
> 
> My update on my TX10 build is that I'm stripping out everything I need for the build and trying to make my workstation use all parts that I'm not using in thief. Current workstation is in my 900D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on more sponsored and custom parts before I start rebuilding


Dat 900D...niOce.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Om.....nom nom.


----------



## PCModderMike

So cute.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Om.....nom nom.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Om.....nom nom.


So you will supervise?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice update Mike - also added pooter and leandro, anyone I'm missing?
> 
> Nearly 200!!!
> 
> My update on my TX10 build is that I'm stripping out everything I need for the build and trying to make my workstation use all parts that I'm not using in thief. Current workstation is in my 900D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on more sponsored and custom parts before I start rebuilding


That's not Caselabs...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That's not Caselabs...


----------



## protzman

I was going to say that this morning but decided not too hahaha


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think if anyone should get a pass at showing a non-CL case in this thread... stren qualifies.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


+1.

Otherwise I will flood this thread myself.


----------



## deafboy

Cause all of you are neat and stuff...


----------



## f33t

Hey, was led over here by socketus, would love to join this prestigious club. My SM8 build is in my sig right here. Thanks!





Was a lot of fun building, especially since it was my first WC build. Already getting an itch to getting that pedestal and making a few changes/updates. Patiently awaiting IB-E.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Hey, was led over here by socketus, would love to join this prestigious club. My SM8 build is in my sig. Thanks!


Pics in this thread or it (sort of) didn't happen.









Congratulations, and watch out for socketus... he's a bad (or good?) influence when it comes to buying goodies.


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Pics in this thread or it (sort of) didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, and watch out for socketus... he's a bad (or good?) influence when it comes to buying goodies.


Updated, hehe.

Thanks a lot! And will do, haha!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Cause all of you are neat and stuff...


Wait... is that my pedestal?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/cl0s3-impact/0_20

Once the hand gets better then its all go!


----------



## MikhailV

It has cometh! Presenting the MH10, more pics will be up later.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wait... is that my pedestal?


Ooooh, that's what you were referring to, lol.

No, that was an old picture. The I/O shield for the TJ07


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Hey, was led over here by socketus, would love to join this prestigious club. My SM8 build is in my sig right here. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][lMG ALT=""][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1599617/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1599617/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> 
> Was a lot of fun building, especially since it was my first WC build. Already getting an itch to getting that pedestal and making a few changes/updates. Patiently awaiting IB-E.[/QUOTE]
> 
> How did you get a third fan to fit up top?


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Hey, was led over here by socketus, would love to join this prestigious club. My SM8 build is in my sig right here. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][lMG ALT=""][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1599617/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1599617/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> 
> Was a lot of fun building, especially since it was my first WC build. Already getting an itch to getting that pedestal and making a few changes/updates. Patiently awaiting IB-E.[/QUOTE]
> 
> How did you get a third fan to fit up top?[/QUOTE]
> There's a rad up there with the drop in mount.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> There's a rad up there with the drop in mount.


I have a drop in mount in my sm8 as well but my PSU covers two of the fan holes.


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have a drop in mount in my sm8 as well but my PSU covers two of the fan holes.


The fans are mounted on the top, so the PSU doesn't get in the way


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> The fans are mounted on the top, so the PSU doesn't get in the way
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










To me it looked like the rad and 1 set of fans were on top while the other inside. That makes more sense now.


----------



## SortOfGrim

it's ready to travel!


----------



## theseopenfields

Small update... I ordered some extra parts from Case Labs: HD caster kit, 4x flex bay fan mounts, and vertical PSU mount.
Not too happy with the cables right now, ideally I will have them all hidden and coming out of the right two cable management holes but they're not long enough. I need to get some extensions or learn to make custom cables. I ordered a large attachment plate from CL as well, so once I have the cable situation sorted I will put it in front of the PSU and probably mount a res on it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good lord that case is empty.


----------



## socketus

Yah, I made the same mistake - didn't foresee the added height of the ST10 impacting normal length psu cabling. Check out Lutr0's facebook site, from the cables & sleeving forum in this forum - Case Mods & Cases.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good lord that case is empty.


All the better to fit WC gear in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, I made the same mistake - didn't foresee the added height of the ST10 impacting normal length psu cabling. Check out Lutr0's facebook site, from the cables & sleeving forum in this forum - Case Mods & Cases.


Thanks socketus, I just spent a couple of hours watching his sleeving + crimping videos and checking out his store. Lots of good information there, I think I know what my next project is going to be.


----------



## danielet80

Hi guys, I got a question for you.
I had buy a Ek d5 x-res with Alphacool D5 pump, here's the link or res

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-d5_x-res_800.jpg

I need to install this res+pump on a STH10 but I wouldn't cut or trim the case. How can I mount the res? I wish install it near the motherboard. I had buy the accessory mount orizontal and some attachment plates, but the wire at the bottom of the pump doesn't allow me to fit on the plate. How can I resolve the problem?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielet80*
> 
> Hi guys, I got a question for you.
> I had buy a Ek d5 x-res with Alphacool D5 pump, here's the link or res
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-d5_x-res_800.jpg
> 
> I need to install this res+pump on a STH10 but I wouldn't cut or trim the case. How can I mount the res? I wish install it near the motherboard. I had buy the accessory mount orizontal and some attachment plates, but the wire at the bottom of the pump doesn't allow me to fit on the plate. How can I resolve the problem?


it would be better and people could help you more if you had some pictures... But one way would be to drill a hole in the accessory mount for the wire to pass thru..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Build up before the modding breakdown...

400mm BP res for scale.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good lord that case is empty.










I was thinking the exact same thing.... Leaves lots of room WC goodies. Never thought that my SM8 would get a bit crowded with gear but that ST10 could get expensive to fill up...


----------



## deafboy

Giant flower wallpaper! Looking good though. Lot of room to play with.


----------



## protzman

Would be interested to see other people with S3's temps who are running without the pedestal.

I just have 2 x 30 mm 240 rads running push and compared to my last case temps seem to be generally higher (obviously cause last time i had a 360 and a 240 both 60 mm)

Temps on the cpu under a gaming load are like mid to upper 40's sometimes just breaking into 50's. Is that a reasonable temp for running only 2 x 30 mm 240 rads? And is it okay to be at this temp area?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Would be interested to see other people with S3's temps who are running without the pedestal.
> 
> I just have 2 x 30 mm 240 rads running push and compared to my last case temps seem to be generally higher (obviously cause last time i had a 360 and a 240 both 60 mm)
> 
> Temps on the cpu under a gaming load are like mid to upper 40's sometimes just breaking into 50's. Is that a reasonable temp for running only 2 x 30 mm 240 rads? And is it okay to be at this temp area?


I think those temps are fine!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think those temps are fine!!


I agree! In fact, those temps tell me that you need to overclock more.


----------



## protzman

hahah thanks







good to know!


----------



## dizzyscure1

One question, do your cases have dust filters? If not can we buy em from ya!? Thanks!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> One question, do your cases have dust filters? If not can we buy em from ya!? Thanks!


Whom are you asking ? this is a Case Labs OWNERS thread, not that Jim or Kevin don't read this thread .... just sayin ;-)


----------



## MikhailV

Here is the MH10 that arrived a few days ago. This will be a very long project, I just decommissioned my workstation as you can see the SuperMicro box in the background.

Here is the picture; more will be coming in meantime.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Found my answer, seems someone makes em haha


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> One question, do your cases have dust filters? If not can we buy em from ya!? Thanks!


I see you found your answer, but as a short reply (and in order): "No. Yes. You're welcome."

They sell silverstone filters, you can also buy DEMCi filters for specific cases (or special order in custom sizes)... or Akasa also has some decent filters though they are pricey for what they are.

I think most of us just go with the Siverstone filters that use them.

I've got about 15 of them on this:


They're easy to use, look very clean and at $2-3/ea (look around an see if they're on sale somewhere - I got mine from Frys at $1.99/ea a few months ago) they're reasonably cheap too.


----------



## Gomi

+1 for DEMCi filters

They even had radiator specific ones (Matched my Alphacool UT60) - Great quality. I ordered a new batch last week - Brushed Aluminium / Black mesh and Chrome / Black mesh (Need to see which fit the build better).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey do DEMCi do filters for SM5's?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey do DEMCi do filters for SM5's?


DEMCi makes filters for everything - If they do not have the filters you need, you can simply have one customized by either:

A: Providing measurements

B: Emailing / Snail-mail them a drawing of what you need the filter to look like (They can do all sorts of odd shapes, even recommend if you divide said filter into two seperate pieces etc.).

There is a "Tutorial" on their webpage - Should you need other than their pre-made filters (And jeeeez, do they have filters for ALOT of items).

http://www.demcifilter.com/cu8/Custom-Filters.aspx

They actully already have some Caselabs filters pre-made:

http://www.demcifilter.com/c58/CASELABS.aspx


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> DEMCi makes filters for everything - If they do not have the filters you need, you can simply have one customized by either:
> 
> A: Providing measurements
> 
> B: Emailing / Snail-mail them a drawing of what you need the filter to look like (They can do all sorts of odd shapes, even recommend if you divide said filter into two seperate pieces etc.).
> 
> There is a "Tutorial" on their webpage - Should you need other than their pre-made filters (And jeeeez, do they have filters for ALOT of items).
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/cu8/Custom-Filters.aspx
> 
> They actully already have some Caselabs filters pre-made:
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/c58/CASELABS.aspx


Ah ok cool

I was thinking of gabbing these for my case

Top Rad inside the top panel, sucking air in

Flex Bay inside the case, fans blowing air out

Back Fan inside the case, again blowing out


----------



## socketus

Hey ! you guys aware of this thread ?

Demciflex filters specially made - possibly - for CL cases. Its a petition for fan filter array ....

@ stren - say, I know you're busy, but Wasupwitdat1 started a build log on his awesome SM8 build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411454/caselabs-sm8-double-twisted-snot-box


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL Socketus... try reading the last 6-7 posts again... slowly (after you put down that scotch).










Just messin' with ya really... but that's _exactly_ what the last page or so of posts is about.


----------



## shoestring

Its time I join this club...I rebuilt my CaseLabs T10 that I have had since last year.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL Socketus... try reading the last 6-7 posts again... slowly (after you put down that scotch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messin' with ya really... but that's _exactly_ what the last page or so of posts is about.


Yah, but neither of them knew or have posted in that filter petition thread, and I thought their ideas - aired in that thread - might bring some definition.

now you're just wishing for a vicarious thrill - I don't touch scotch. I can appreciate it, but ugh ! any culture that wears kilts and routinely prepares and eats goat stomach -- BLEH !


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> ...any culture that wears kilts and routinely prepares and eats goat stomach -- BLEH !










You have make my day


----------



## protzman

Thinking of ordering a pedestal for my s3. Can someone from caselabs verify 100% that if i get the option to have a back plate that has the 120 mm fan option if for sure i can mount that fan / a front 120 mm fan / and 2 rads along the side.

Because like in the S3 itself i was kind of unhappy how i couldnt mount that 120 mm fan in the back of the case. i just want to have air flow go through the pedestal from front to back to clean out the rad air.

Plz verify and maybe post some pics on your site so some people like me could have an idea of what it looks like!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have the S3 ped,you can fit fans front and back easily.


----------



## fast_fate

Proud owner of 2 MH10 cases, one with a ped.
Love 'em both.
Best case ever if you have the "real estate" to accommodate it's size.

This one has the ped - currently not in use but houses 2 x GTX560 rads and will come back into use when the GPU's go under.



and my current project - obviously still a work in progress.


----------



## socketus

PuRDY !! double the power


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Proud owner of 2 MH10 cases, one with a ped.
> Love 'em both.
> Best case ever if you have the "real estate" to accommodate it's size.
> 
> This one has the ped - currently not in use but houses 2 x GTX560 rads and will come back into use when the GPU's go under.
> 
> 
> 
> and my current project - obviously still a work in progress.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Proud owner of 2 MH10 cases, one with a ped.
> Love 'em both.
> Best case ever if you have the "real estate" to accommodate it's size.
> 
> This one has the ped - currently not in use but houses 2 x GTX560 rads and will come back into use when the GPU's go under.
> 
> 
> 
> and my current project - obviously still a work in progress.


2CPU.......WIN.

Did XMT sort your RRT login underwater?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 2CPU.......WIN.
> 
> Did XMT sort your RRT login underwater?


Just now sorted !!!
XMT the man now !!!

Cheers bro


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of 2 MH10 cases, one with a ped.
> Love 'em both.
> Best case ever if you have the "real estate" to accommodate it's size.
> 
> This one has the ped - currently not in use but houses 2 x GTX560 rads and will come back into use when the GPU's go under.
> 
> 
> 
> and my current project - obviously still a work in progress.


Wow nice.


----------



## freitz

Added some things to my rig, here is a quick snap shot. For more pictures please see my build log. (Link in Sig)


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Added some things to my rig, here is a quick snap shot. For more pictures please see my build log. (Link in Sig)


Nice! I really need to find time to build my SM8...


----------



## X-Nine

Looks slick, freitz! Think I may throw this up on our FB page


----------



## protzman

lol xnine - climbing up the food chain. nice job


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks slick, freitz! Think I may throw this up on our FB page


Thanks.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol xnine - climbing up the food chain. nice job


I was sought out after my tenure at the previous company ended. How's their new rep, btw? Helping people out?

I know I can't link to other sites here, but if you guys haven't joined us in a place that rhymes with.... place cook..... you should. Monthly giveaways and a super sexy secret give away coming up soon. Just thought I'd mention it. Free is free, right?

Also, we're looking at just days away from official specs and photos of the new S5 mATX chassis.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Also, we're looking at just days away from official specs and photos of the new S5 mATX chassis.


Brb, sleep until it comes out.


----------



## protzman

nice, and i wouldn't know i sold my case and got caselabs like 5 months after i finished my switch. The switch was just too big for me so i got an s3! just wish i ordered the pedestal or had some different fittings though because I was not mentally ready to work in a case so small hahah


----------



## SortOfGrim

Yay, my M8 has arrived..only 60euro for customs and it took only 12 days to ship.
Now the fun can begin!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yay, my M8 has arrived..only 60euro for customs and it took only 12 days to ship.
> Now the fun can begin!


Do you have a log up. Wild be interested to see how this turns out. Good luck


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Do you have a log up. Wild be interested to see how this turns out. Good luck


No log yet but I'm making regular snaps, will create one soon though. And thanx!

it's such a pity my boss doesn't pay me more, I need so many accessories


----------



## strong island 1

Just ordered my s3. My maximus vi impact arrived today. I can't wait to get started. I am excited to compare it to my STH10.


----------



## Gomi

*STILL* waiting for my filters - Starting to think they got stuck somewhere - Might just have to make a new order.

Anyway - Build so far:









Still waiting for the filters - The last cable managment ( 24 Pin / CPU ) will not be done before I installed those, as I have to do some sleight of hand (again) when installing them, and will probably have to disconnect those cables.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was sought out after my tenure at the previous company ended. How's their new rep, btw? Helping people out?
> 
> I know I can't link to other sites here, but if you guys haven't joined us in a place that rhymes with.... place cook..... you should. Monthly giveaways and a super sexy secret give away coming up soon. Just thought I'd mention it. Free is free, right?
> 
> Also, we're looking at just days away from official specs and photos of the new S5 mATX chassis.


That's tempting but since social media sites are against my religion - it's the second commandment: "Thou shalt not expose passwords, account information, or known associates on an inherently insecure medium". Second only to "Thou shalt not loan money you hadn't planned on burning in a fireplace".









Any chance we can 'phone in' entries for these giveaways? I'd even make some fake accounts on a kiosk somewhere and like you.









Yes... you can laugh at my foil hat... but it keeps my head warm.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's tempting but since social media sites are against my religion - it's the second commandment: "Thou shalt not expose passwords, account information, or known associates on an inherently insecure medium". Second only to "Thou shalt not loan money you hadn't planned on burning in a fireplace".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can 'phone in' entries for these giveaways? I'd even make some fake accounts on a kiosk somewhere and like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... you can laugh at my foil hat... but it keeps my head warm.


this


----------



## PCModderMike

Anyone wanna buy an SM5?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Going for the S5 ah?


----------



## protzman

Whats the eta on that? Not that I care, just wondering!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Whats the eta on that? Not that I care, just wondering!


End of August


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Going for the S5 ah?


Going for something.


----------



## SortOfGrim

build log here

Can I keep the back plate on the motherboard tray or is that only for the Tech Station kit?


----------



## Barefooter

I wonder if they are ever going to make a drop in radiator support for the MH10 or TH10? Do you think they will ever do a refresh on the Magnum series or will it just stay the way it is?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can I keep the back plate on the motherboard tray or is that only for the Tech Station kit?


No you can keep it on. I always keep them it's cleaner


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I wonder if they are ever going to make a drop in radiator support for the MH10 or TH10? Do you think they will ever do a refresh on the Magnum series or will it just stay the way it is?


Refresh? Ain't nobody got time for that!!!!!!!!

Actually, CL is looking forward right now. The S5, and then on to Gemeni. From there, who knows.


----------



## freitz

*Night Shot of the MOBO and CPU*


----------



## stren

Nice freitz! Apologies for not maintaining the list for the last couple of weeks, got lots of legal stuff going on right now as well as work being crazy. Hopefully things will quiet down in two weeks and I'll be able to go through and sort this out as well as the build log list!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So,as im laid up with a broken hand and i cant chop anything up,i spent some time getting the res for my S3 planned out in SW for fabbing up.

The SW assembly


And some renders of how it looks.



Raised window for the res,similar to the AC 780 block.



And how it looks in place....I made a quick and dirty 'playdoh model' ,rather than the full assembly of individual panels that i prefer to do, to have a look at how it fits and look



If anyone wants a SW assembly of the S3,im well over half way in making all the individual panels that are required. PM me if you want the assembly files for your own project.
Im a firm believer of modelling before cutting.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

If I get the SM8, will there be some improvements layout wise from my current setup?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What program is that my good sir?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If I get the SM8, will there be some improvements layout wise from my current setup?


I don't see anything bad in this layout. Nice and clean


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If I get the SM8, will there be some improvements layout wise from my current setup?


WoW ! I didn't realize that the 630 is as BIG as it is !?!

SM8 specs

Size: 22.44"H x 11.18"W x 22.38"D (570mm x 284mm x 568mm)
Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB to 12.38" x 10.75" (315mm x 273mm)
Expansion Slots: 8
Flex-Bays (5.25" bays): 11
Native Drive Support (without using 5.25" bays): [14 using Optional MAC-102 HDD Cages]

2 HDD (3.50")
2 SSD (2.50")
Maximum Radiator: 120.4 (480)/140.3 (420)
Radiator Clearance (Top/Bottom): 114mm
Cable Management Clearance: 1.5" (38mm)
Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
PSU Mounts: 2
Weight: 20.5 lbs. (9.3kg)

here's the 630 specs

Size: 24.69"H x 23.62"D x 9.65"W (245mm x 627mm x 600mm)
Form Factor: ITX, Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX, EATX to 13.66" x 10.71" (347mm x 272mm)
Expansion Slots: 9
External 5.25" x 4 (Tooless)
Internal 3.5"/2.5": 8(2 x 2.5" behind MB) 1 x 3HDD cage, 1 x 2HDD cage, 1 x 1HDD cage (Fully Modular)
dunno radiator support
dunno cooling tower clearance
PSU Mount: 1
Weight: 27.06 lbs. (12.3kg)

So the SM8 is a couple of inches wider, has more range of radiator support, has 2 psu mounts, enjoys the flexibility of the flex-bay system - though the 630 has quite a bit of hdd cage movability, and the SM8 weighs less, and is made of aluminum, and is mostly put together with screws and bolt/nuts for easy take apart and put togetherness.

That said, your build in the 630 is quite well done.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If I get the SM8, will there be some improvements layout wise from my current setup?


I would say yes just on flexibility alone. Check out my build log for references. It should give you a good idea on what you can do.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I want to fill that gap under the res,I think a touch screen will do very nicely..this one to be precise.
http://www.lilliputuk.com/monitors/open-frame/of701/

I will lose around 5mm around the sides and bottom of the screen but i can just resize the display to suit.



Grills cut in the doors to match the existing S3 slotwork.

My hand cant heal fast enough im telling you.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WoW ! I didn't realize that the 630 is as BIG as it is !?!
> 
> SM8 specs
> 
> Size: 22.44"H x 11.18"W x 22.38"D (570mm x 284mm x 568mm)
> Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB to 12.38" x 10.75" (315mm x 273mm)
> Expansion Slots: 8
> Flex-Bays (5.25" bays): 11
> Native Drive Support (without using 5.25" bays): [14 using Optional MAC-102 HDD Cages]
> 
> 2 HDD (3.50")
> 2 SSD (2.50")
> Maximum Radiator: 120.4 (480)/140.3 (420)
> Radiator Clearance (Top/Bottom): 114mm
> Cable Management Clearance: 1.5" (38mm)
> Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
> PSU Mounts: 2
> Weight: 20.5 lbs. (9.3kg)
> 
> here's the 630 specs
> 
> Size: 24.69"H x 23.62"D x 9.65"W (245mm x 627mm x 600mm)
> Form Factor: ITX, Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX, EATX to 13.66" x 10.71" (347mm x 272mm)
> Expansion Slots: 9
> External 5.25" x 4 (Tooless)
> Internal 3.5"/2.5": 8(2 x 2.5" behind MB) 1 x 3HDD cage, 1 x 2HDD cage, 1 x 1HDD cage (Fully Modular)
> dunno radiator support
> dunno cooling tower clearance
> PSU Mount: 1
> Weight: 27.06 lbs. (12.3kg)
> 
> So the SM8 is a couple of inches wider, has more range of radiator support, has 2 psu mounts, enjoys the flexibility of the flex-bay system - though the 630 has quite a bit of hdd cage movability, and the SM8 weighs less, and is made of aluminum, and is mostly put together with screws and bolt/nuts for easy take apart and put togetherness.
> 
> That said, your build in the 630 is quite well done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I would say yes just on flexibility alone. Check out my build log for references. It should give you a good idea on what you can do.


Thanks for chiming in +1

The P630 is roomy but its' a bit plasticky on some parts. But your guys input and has helped. I should eventually move up to the SM8.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for chiming in +1
> 
> The P630 is roomy but its' a bit plasticky on some parts. But your guys input and has helped. I should eventually move up to the SM8.


Also consider the expansion possibilities for watercooling I.E. pedestal and extended top.


----------



## Themorganlett

Just pulled the trigger on my CaseLabs TH10 case, I can't wait for it to get here so I can begin my fantastical build log.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on my CaseLabs TH10 case, I can't wait for it to get here so I can begin my fantastical build log.


Awesome Congrats. Best case you will ever own.


----------



## MikhailV

Here's a little teaser: *Featuring CaseLabs MH10 and SuperMicro X9DAE*

*This project wont be done for a while since I don't have much time due to work and school*



Three standoffs are not matching therefore, I have to either drill the holes and attach the standoffs with locking nuts or use a 6/32 tap. Decision, decisions, decisions...Which one would y'all recommend?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> Here's a little teaser: *Featuring CaseLabs MH10 and SuperMicro X9DAE*
> 
> *This project wont be done for a while since I don't have much time due to work and school*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three standoffs are not matching therefore, I have to either drill the holes and attach the standoffs with locking nuts or use a 6/32 tap. Decision, decisions, decisions...Which one would y'all recommend?


I would definitely go the tap route. Even if you are building more for function than form (which it appears at this point), and although it takes slightly more work to tap the holes... the end result will be same as OEM. Plus the backside is cleaner - which, even if it's not visible, makes it less likely for wires, etc. to catch on the back of the tray.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on my CaseLabs TH10 case, I can't wait for it to get here so I can begin my fantastical build log.


Be sure to hide in it before you build in it! :b


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Proud owner of 2 MH10 cases
> My current project - obviously still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front Compartment as previously posted here


a little progress...
some stuffs in the rear compartment - the HDD cage will end up being black.
2 x 480 Monsta Rads, Lepa 1600 PSU and Meanwell psu (also in line for black paint)



Iwaki RD-30 pump and res in front compartment.
Temp mounted for fitting/placement.


1" ID tubing size for pump inlet (on left) with 3/4", 1/2" & 3/8" ID tube for size reference.


----------



## f33t

Hey guys. Going to be giving my rig a complete re-haul since I'm not very satisfied with how it turned out. Ended up ordering a new mobo (the big bang!), and then ended up getting a pedestal as well.

My first question is, how much longer would the PSU cables need to be with the PSU in the pedestal?

I'm also going to be getting new fittings/tubing as well, and was wondering about dyes like Mayhem. I'd like to have yellow, but I've heard they gunk everything up and I'm a little worried about that. How do people go about preventing that?

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Hey guys. Going to be giving my rig a complete re-haul since I'm not very satisfied with how it turned out. Ended up ordering a new mobo (the big bang!), and then ended up getting a pedestal as well.
> 
> My first question is, how much longer would the PSU cables need to be with the PSU in the pedestal?
> 
> I'm also going to be getting new fittings/tubing as well, and was wondering about dyes like Mayhem. I'd like to have yellow, but I've heard they gunk everything up and I'm a little worried about that. How do people go about preventing that?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.


If you only use dye drops in DI water you won't have anything different effect in terms of gunk.

If you use their Pastel (like Pastel Sunset Yellow) line, this coolant use nano particle technology that dissolve in DI water so you end up with something nearly equal to simple water but opaque and colored so no gunk issue there too.

The only Mayhems line that could probably is their Aurora line but this one is only for show not for a daily rig.

Hope this help


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If you only use dye drops in DI water you won't have anything different effect in terms of gunk.
> 
> If you use their Pastel (like Pastel Sunset Yellow) line, this coolant use nano particle technology that dissolve in DI water so you end up with something nearly equal to simple water but opaque and colored so no gunk issue there too.
> 
> The only Mayhems line that could probably is their Aurora line but this one is only for show not for a daily rig.
> 
> Hope this help


It did indeed, thanks very much!


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Be sure to hide in it before you build in it! :b


That's totally the plan


----------



## theseopenfields

Does anyone have any experience repairing scratches in the powder coating on their case? My cat fell off of the top and left some long scratches in the side panel with his claws, needless to say he's not allowed in the computer room anymore.

I checked the CL owner's manual [here], and they recommend repairing scratches with automotive carnauba cleaner wax. I have no experience with this and google turns up lots of different brands / types. Can anyone recommend what the best type of wax would be, or if there's something better I should use?


Spoiler: The damage


----------



## X-Nine

Did you try a damp cloth first? That may be all that is needed


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Did you try a damp cloth first? That may be all that is needed


I just tried that, with no luck.


----------



## MikhailV

Try rubbing compound or automotive wax. Any brand should work: Meguiars, Mother's, Turtle Wax. If that doesn't work you might have to use automotive touch-up paint or a black marker(Not the best idea).

On the other hand, I have ordered a Greenlee 6/32 Drill/Tap combo bit. When it comes I'll do a few test runs on a 1mm - 2mm aluminum sheet. If that goes well, I will proceed with tapping the holes on the CL mobo tray.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I have ordered a Greenlee 6/32 Drill/Tap combo bit. When it comes I'll do a few test runs on a 1mm - 2mm aluminum sheet. If that goes well, I will proceed with tapping the holes on the CL mobo tray.


That's the ticket !!
Drill and tap is definately the way to go.
Placing wet paper towel every where undernieth when you're doing it will catch 95% of your cuttings making clean up so much easier








After - thorough shop-vac out before any hardware installed.


----------



## skruffs01

Starting to come together now.







The drop in mounts are awesome, well worth the $20. I can't even think how many times the top rad has been taken out for various reasons during this build.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

HOLY CRAP... I just Google mapped the Caselabs facility, and they're literally on my way home from work. And, they're less than a 3 minute drive from my job.

Hopefully they'll extend me an invitation to come visit their facility, pick out my case type, and place my order.


----------



## protzman

yeahhhh, i doubt that


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> HOLY CRAP... I just Google mapped the Caselabs facility, and they're literally on my way home from work. And, they're less than a 3 minute drive from my job.
> 
> Hopefully they'll extend me an invitation to come visit their facility, pick out my case type, and place my order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> yeahhhh, i doubt that


Why would you say that? Jim and company are a great bunch of guys. I live fairly close to Caselabs as well and they let me visit their site with open arms. They were very hospitipal.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Why would you say that? Jim and company are a great bunch of guys. I live fairly close to Caselabs as well and they let me visit their site with open arms. They were very hospitipal.


I agree... It wouldn't make good business sense to be inhospitable towards potential customers. Not sure if they accept walk in customers, but if they do, then I'll be sure to make a trip there in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## protzman

well then dang thats pretty sweet, i guess i imagined it as a busy factory! wish i could go then too


----------



## Themorganlett

I agree, if only I didn't live half a country away.


----------



## protzman

@ Caselabs.

I've had my s3 for about a month now, Yesterday while moving it around one of my speakers fell and hit the side of my case and cracked the window.
Is there anyway that it could be replaced? or do i have to buy it? Its just the small window if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

@ Caselabs - Do you do custom window sizes?


----------



## Jim-CL

I make it a point *not* to respond here, not because I don't love you guys, but if I did, it would turn this thread into another support thread which is what our forum is for. This for for case owners to hang our and talk about their builds with minimal interference from me







Feel free to ask in our forum. Thanks


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I make it a point *not* to respond here, not because I don't love you guys, but if I did, it would turn this thread into another support thread which is what our forum is for. This for for case owners to hang our and talk about their builds with minimal interference from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask in our forum. Thanks


Just sent an email to your customer service.


----------



## X-Nine

It probably won't be for a while. They are extremely busy trying to get the S5 ready for production and then fulfill orders for it. Might want to wait till mid next week before you try. Just an fyi


----------



## LeandroJVarini

I love my MS3 or not trade him for another case! but when I started my MS3 to a month ago, I had the sad surprise that flexbay I bought to use on the pedestal you could not be used to support the right of radiators as touched each other, I decided today to cut a piece of flexbay not is that it worked! fit perfectly! Could personnel Caselabs provide a ready template for the user with the MS3 pedestal! the look was invricel!







before modification

sorry for the bad photos weekend best shot!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Z87 Sabertooth and Caselabs M8!!!
*swoon


----------



## strong island 1

Hey is anyone interested in a sth10/RIVE combo. I'm thinking of moving into an s5 for my main rig. My s3 just got here today and I love it. I would be willing to sell the sth10 and rive for just enough to buy the s5 and a matx board. it would be really cheap. it's all brand new. white matte. i also have a ton of accessories. (2 480 radiator side mounts, 360 rad flex bay mount. a ton of different flex bay covers, tube routing plates, flex bay fan mounts) I could also include a monsta 480 which I can't use in the s5.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Starting to come together now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drop in mounts are awesome, well worth the $20. I can't even think how many times the top rad has been taken out for various reasons during this build.


Nice


----------



## ZnJ

Hi guys, I just finished my ST10 build, here's a couple of pics.





You can see more here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401467/build-log-julian-completed-for-now/120


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> Hi guys, I just finished my ST10 build, here's a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401467/build-log-julian-completed-for-now/120


Excellent mod work ZnJ. Looks amazing!







I really like the semi trans front panel.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Hot sun and S3! Waiting for the new hardware arrives!


----------



## stren

Stren is back (sorta kinda), still dealing with a bunch of lawyers and still have a crazy deadline to meet on tuesday, but it's starting to get under control.

Ok I think I added everyone I missed. Aussiejuggalo didn't post a picture







but I think everyone else is good. Let me know if I missed you and let me know if I missed your build log


----------



## MikhailV

Well I have finally found some time to play with the MH10! Today I've performed minor surgery on the motherboard tray in order to install, three mismatched standoffs in their correct places.

Pics related (Sorry for my poor photographing skills).
_Prepping the tray. I just used painters tape._

_Drilled pilot holes in the following places._

_Installed the mismatched standoffs in their corresponding places as required for SuperMicro boards_

_Board installed, and everything lined up perfectly. This took about 15 minutes to complete._


----------



## acefblue

Finished my first water cooling build with the T10, time to join the club!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acefblue*
> 
> Finished my first water cooling build with the T10, time to join the club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







- I'd be tempted to put the filters on the inside of the panels though if you can. Not normally a fan of the motherboard covers, but this is very nicely done


----------



## acefblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'd be tempted to put the filters on the inside of the panels though if you can. Not normally a fan of the motherboard covers, but this is very nicely done


Thank you for the advice!

I will try to find out if the filters could be fit behind the panels.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Nice rig Acefblue! Are those ut60 rads?


----------



## acefblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Nice rig Acefblue! Are those ut60 rads?


Yes, they are UT60s.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acefblue*
> 
> Yes, they are UT60s.


Awesome! I just ordered two 360s and can't wait to replace my xspc ones.
Congrats on an awesome case and setup!


----------



## PCModderMike

A lot of buzz has been swirling around the S5...gotta say I briefly thought about moving over to one. But then again, I've come to love my SM5...is it just me being weird or do others become attached to their cases as well? Haha








I love it's place on my desk.


----------



## protzman

I'm with you, I love having my little s3 up on the table, but its kinda cramped due to my 3 monitors!
only thing i would change about my case is re-do my loop with some better fittings!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Just placed my order for a ST10 with white panels, and a black chassis with the XXL window... From here on out, my memories of Labor Day will never be the same.

...And to seal the deal on my new project, I also placed a hefty order with PPCs an hour later.

Although I've been looking for just the right CaseLabs case for a few weeks now, I do have to give credit where credit is due. ZnJ's amazing build helped me make up my mind to make this new build all possible.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Done..for now! Next: installing OS


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A lot of buzz has been swirling around the S5...gotta say I briefly thought about moving over to one. But then again, I've come to love my SM5...is it just me being weird or do others become attached to their cases as well? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it's place on my desk.


To be honest if you moved to a S5 you would loose desk space. Vertical space seems plentiful. Also I like your SM5 build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acefblue*
> 
> Finished my first water cooling build with the T10, time to join the club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and Clean love the cabling.


----------



## lee-turbo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> I love my MS3 or not trade him for another case! but when I started my MS3 to a month ago, I had the sad surprise that flexbay I bought to use on the pedestal you could not be used to support the right of radiators as touched each other, I decided today to cut a piece of flexbay not is that it worked! fit perfectly! Could personnel Caselabs provide a ready template for the user with the MS3 pedestal! the look was invricel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before modification
> 
> sorry for the bad photos weekend best shot!





i was planing to mount a fan like u at the pedestal also


----------



## Daredevil 720

Are CaseLabs cases ergonomically better than other cases like the 900D or LittleDevil V8? I mean, other than their amazing quality and tons of space they offer, are there any design flaws in them bothering you?

I'm considering getting a bigger case and I'm trying to decide which one.

Also does any of you live in Europe? I think CaseLabs cases are only available from their own site and shipped from the US so this has me worrying about importing fees from the customs clearance.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Are CaseLabs cases ergonomically better than other cases like the 900D or LittleDevil V8? I mean, other than their amazing quality and tons of space they offer, are there any design flaws in them bothering you?
> 
> I'm considering getting a bigger case and I'm trying to decide which one.
> 
> Also does any of you live in Europe? I think CaseLabs cases are only available from their own site and shipped from the US so this has me worrying about importing fees from the customs clearance.


If it's any help, I just ordered my first CaseLabs case on Monday. I ended up with a white ST10 that can house up to two 480's and then some. And from what I've experienced from the online ordering process, it seems pretty straight forward... Luckily for me though, CaseLabs is within walking distance.

You pretty much have the same dilemma I had just before I chose my case... Deciding which model to choose from. My decision was based on viewing a number of builds here in a short amount of time. I knew I was going to get a CaseLabs case, but I needed to find something suitable to my current and future needs. You can always change the color of it later down the line if you get tired of the looks, but I think the main thing you might want to consider is form, function, and longevity for what you have planned for it.

I hope that helps.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Are CaseLabs cases ergonomically better than other cases like the 900D or LittleDevil V8? I mean, other than their amazing quality and tons of space they offer, are there any design flaws in them bothering you?
> 
> I'm considering getting a bigger case and I'm trying to decide which one.
> 
> Also does any of you live in Europe? I think CaseLabs cases are only available from their own site and shipped from the US so this has me worrying about importing fees from the customs clearance.


After owning an Antec nine hundred, Antec twelve hundred, CM 922, Corsair 650d, CM Storm Trooper and a BitFenix Prodigy, the Magnum M8 is *very spacious*. And a builders wet dream.








My decision to go for the M8 over the 900D was space and reversed layout. It also needed wheels, cause I have a bad back. And once I laid my eyes on the M8 I was sold!
Though there are a few points to think about: number one is price, second is no fan filters (yet), and third the accessories are a tad bit expensive but this case will last forever.

The custom fee was (only) 60,25 euro and it took 12 days to be delivered. Mind you, according to CaseLabs it's dimension over weight, so any package that is smaller will cost less.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Are CaseLabs cases ergonomically better than other cases like the 900D or LittleDevil V8? I mean, other than their amazing quality and tons of space they offer, are there any design flaws in them bothering you?
> 
> I'm considering getting a bigger case and I'm trying to decide which one.
> 
> Also does any of you live in Europe? I think CaseLabs cases are only available from their own site and shipped from the US so this has me worrying about importing fees from the customs clearance.


Get yourself to this thread - Jim or Kevin can help you with your international shipping questions, and that forum is the Case Labs thread, under Hardware Vendors - most all of your questions about Case Labs can be found or answered there.

The modularity of these cases and their lightweight yet strong aluminum build that is screwed together, translates as a long lived case without the need to mod or drill the case for beginners. Form follows function, and the Case Labs cases are the height of functionality. Plus, the CL crew is constantly adding parts, and as you may have noticed, case lines this year. You'll wonder why you didn't go with a CL case sooner.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Thanks for the input, all of you. I see you chose CL for the same reasons I would do and you are satisfied, so that's good. The M8 looks like the best fit for me, I'm pretty much sold on it. If only I had the cash to buy it now...









I'm a pretty patient person so I think I'll eventually save up and get one. Watercooling was once just a dream for me and the cost was constantly putting me off, but I did it eventually. If I still want to buy it after saving up for months then I must truly want it. It might just was away though, who knows.

I'll start lurking this thread more frequently to get a clear picture of what is possible with these cases.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Thanks for the input, all of you. I see you chose CL for the same reasons I would do and you are satisfied, so that's good. The M8 looks like the best fit for me, I'm pretty much sold on it. If only I had the cash to buy it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty patient person so I think I'll eventually save up and get one. Watercooling was once just a dream for me and the cost was constantly putting me off, but I did it eventually. If I still want to buy it after saving up for months then I must truly want it. It might just was away though, who knows.
> 
> I'll start lurking this thread more frequently to get a clear picture of what is possible with these cases.


Anything is possible with these case the only thing that limits you is your money and imagination!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Are CaseLabs cases ergonomically better than other cases like the 900D or LittleDevil V8? I mean, other than their amazing quality and tons of space they offer, are there any design flaws in them bothering you?
> 
> I'm considering getting a bigger case and I'm trying to decide which one.
> 
> Also does any of you live in Europe? I think CaseLabs cases are only available from their own site and shipped from the US so this has me worrying about importing fees from the customs clearance.


I had the Corsair 800D befor great case but not enough room for the wires of my stuff. Verry good build. I like the 900 to better for wathercooling.

The caselabs are the best because of the amount of space. Depending of you needs and skills (money pocket) you can change it.

And about the taxes "wel if you want it who cares about the 100 of tax for the case and 50 euro for the pedestel".

If you follow buildlogs you wil find out why people change their cases.


----------



## SortOfGrim

just a quick question: what diameter is the power switch?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> just a quick question: what diameter is the power switch?


wich case!! bud without nowing it by head. take a look at the builder site.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> just a quick question: what diameter is the power switch?
> 
> 
> 
> wich case!! bud without nowing it by head. take a look at the builder site.
Click to expand...

It's the same switch for all cases. Only the length of the cables change for the TX10.

Check the link below, all your info is there









Power Switch


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I've already posted this in the Merlin Owners Club, but I thought I'd post it here too since this thread has more visiting members:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's the same switch for all cases. Only the length of the cables change for the TX10.
> 
> Check the link below, all your info is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Switch


Thx!


----------



## X-Nine

See, this is what I love about our little (but growing) community. People helping other people out.









Can't wait to see some new Build Logs up and going.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I've already posted this in the Merlin Owners Club, but I thought I'd post it here too since this thread has more visiting members:


Nice







Please keep coming back and post pics of the case as you build it though. You're going to love the ST10. Another case with great proportions and great versatility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> See, this is what I love about our little (but growing) community. People helping other people out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some new Build Logs up and going.


dawwwwww
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I had the Corsair 800D befor great case but not enough room for the wires of my stuff. Verry good build. I like the 900 to better for wathercooling.
> 
> The caselabs are the best because of the amount of space. Depending of you needs and skills (money pocket) you can change it.
> 
> And about the taxes "wel if you want it who cares about the 100 of tax for the case and 50 euro for the pedestel".
> 
> If you follow buildlogs you wil find out why people change their cases.


Yeah I've been living with the 900D the past few months while I get stuff ready on my TX10. The 900D is a good case, it looks the part. But I notice far more design flaws with it than with a CaseLabs case. There were shortcuts made as conscious marketing decisions that you will notice. What I mean by that is the 900D is a case that is marketed very well to give optimum sales for a low manufacturing cost. In other words the marketing team did a perfect job, and if I were in that job I would hope I would make those decisions as well as they did. That doesn't mean that it is therefore a perfect case for the end user. There are no extra cool features that people would like if it wasn't going to increase sales. There is no removable motherboard tray, it's a nightmare to change anything in a pcie slot because you have to use an annoying little tool and the cheap feel of some of the steel and plastic will bother you. If you're looking for a case to last 10 years I'd spend the extra money and get a CaseLabs, However if you love the look and want something for a shorter period to last for 1 or 2 builds then the 900D is a good looking choice and will work, but in the end it's not as easy to work with and that will bug you over time.

edit >> Oh forgot to say we are going to be having a competition soon that is open to the first 250 members. It will be similar to the 100 member competition we ran and again the prize will be donated by CaseLabs <3 So if you want to participate make sure you're a member of the club and make sure you have a build log photo in the thread by checking the spreadsheet in post 1.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep coming back and post pics of the case as you build it though. You're going to love the ST10. Another case with great proportions and great versatility.


Both the case and PPCs items I ordered will arrive next week. So it'll give me something to do next weekend. Plus, it'll be a payday weekend... So, I've already loaded up my PPCs cart for the next round of purchases.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep coming back and post pics of the case as you build it though. You're going to love the ST10. Another case with great proportions and great versatility.
> dawwwwww
> Yeah I've been living with the 900D the past few months while I get stuff ready on my TX10. The 900D is a good case, it looks the part. But I notice far more design flaws with it than with a CaseLabs case. There were shortcuts made as conscious marketing decisions that you will notice. What I mean by that is the 900D is a case that is marketed very well to give optimum sales for a low manufacturing cost. In other words the marketing team did a perfect job, and if I were in that job I would hope I would make those decisions as well as they did. That doesn't mean that it is therefore a perfect case for the end user. There are no extra cool features that people would like if it wasn't going to increase sales. There is no removable motherboard tray, it's a nightmare to change anything in a pcie slot because you have to use an annoying little tool and the cheap feel of some of the steel and plastic will bother you. If you're looking for a case to last 10 years I'd spend the extra money and get a CaseLabs, However if you love the look and want something for a shorter period to last for 1 or 2 builds then the 900D is a good looking choice and will work, but in the end it's not as easy to work with and that will bug you over time.
> 
> edit >> Oh forgot to say we are going to be having a competition soon that is open to the first 250 members. It will be similar to the 100 member competition we ran and again the prize will be donated by CaseLabs <3 So if you want to participate make sure you're a member of the club and make sure you have a build log photo in the thread by checking the spreadsheet in post 1.


I think that Caselabs makes great cases but sometimes i make modifications on the case from what i think other people will like too. What i mean is that it whoot be a good thing to have a idee club where you can post . modiffications.

For example i tilted the motherbord. if the sell it as a extra option people will buy it i'm sure.

Competition Ye like to see the builds.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I've always wondered what if CaseLabs manufactured and sold wall mountable cases. Something either fully enclosed or an exposed aluminum skeleton whereby you could choose your configuration and layout, based on their pre-fabricated designs.


----------



## luciddreamer124

I just realized I hadn't joined this club. In the Merlin one, but haven't officially posted my build here. Been finished for a while, here's my SM8:



















Here's my BUILD LOG


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I just realized I hadn't joined this club. In the Merlin one, but haven't officially posted my build here. Been finished for a while, here's my SM8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my BUILD LOG


Very nice build!!!


----------



## stren

Very nice lucid - added you!


----------



## protzman

gonna take my little s3 to a lan tonight







so sweet since i can actually carry him!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> gonna take my little s3 to a lan tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sweet since i can actually carry him!


Now that's cool.







Never been to a LAN party myself.


----------



## protzman

nothing big, just got back! was theres for about 6 hr's. @ school (christopher newport university) we just got a new computer science / physics / engineering building and the comp lab is like 4 times as big as it used to, so it was like to kick off the semester, so like 50ish ppl







pretty fun tho!


----------



## Net200777




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SM8?


----------



## Net200777

Th10


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> Th10


Added


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I hadn't joined this club. In the Merlin one, but haven't officially posted my build here. Been finished for a while, here's my SM8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my BUILD LOG


I like the silver look with the blue. I wonder if it would look as nice with the black/white/silver look with red coolant and such, like red motherboard.


----------



## Net200777

If I wanted to mount a 480 vertical on the psu side in the front, this is possible right?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I like the silver look with the blue. I wonder if it would look as nice with the black/white/silver look with red coolant and such, like red motherboard.


I'll be trying out some blood red mayhems soon.


----------



## 3lfk1ng

I'm ready to join.


Build Thread


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> If I wanted to mount a 480 vertical on the psu side in the front, this is possible right?


I don't believe so, I don't think the fans on the TH10 PSU side are spaced for a radiator. You should be able to mount on horizontally in that chamber at the top or botoom though I think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lfk1ng*
> 
> I'm ready to join.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Thread


oh snap an animated build gif -adding


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I just picked up my new ST10 today from their facility down the street from my job... I had to sneak away to go get it before CaseLabs closed for the day, but in all, the round trip there and back literally took ten minutes. Talk about convenience.

I'm still at work right now, so I haven't even had a chance to open up the box to see what it looks like yet. I'm looking forward to placing the new rads in, and doing some case mods this weekend. Pictures of the case will follow in the next couple of days... And eventually a build log.


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> If I wanted to mount a 480 vertical on the psu side in the front, this is possible right?


Nope, spacing is not correct for it.


----------



## Net200777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Nope, spacing is not correct for it.


Surely there's a mount accessory, if not there needs to be.


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> Surely there's a mount accessory, if not there needs to be.


There is not actually, the spacing of the fan holes on the PSU side of the double wide cases will not fit radiator fan spacing. You do have the option of the radiator extended side mount which would let you put in 3 480s on the PSU side (one in bottom, one in side, one up top). I suppose if you were absolutely married to the idea, you could mod the case. My MH10 build uses a side mount, although I didn't think the thermals made sense on the MH10 to have 3 radiators on the PSU side. It might work well in the TH10 though.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Here's my official entry... Black chassis, white panels. ST10.


----------



## PCModderMike

Yummy


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Net200777*
> 
> Surely there's a mount accessory, if not there needs to be.


Yeah I think it was an oversight in design really, those fan mounts were designed for the hard drive cages not for a radiator. I suspect Gemini will be more flexible in that regard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Here's my official entry... Black chassis, white panels. ST10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Here's my official entry... Black chassis, white panels. ST10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I like the white on the outside black on the inside reminds me of my old 600T


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice. I like the white on the outside black on the inside *reminds me of my old 600T*


This. Works very well...it's got me interested in a similar paint scheme.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice. I like the white on the outside black on the inside reminds me of my old 600T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. Works very well...it's got me interested in a similar paint scheme.


The XXL plexiglass window pane is also smoked too. I plan on replacing the flex bays with a similar smoked plexiglass pane, with a small inlet on the lower part of it to allow some air flow to the bottom mounted 240 radiator.


----------



## Net200777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> There is not actually, the spacing of the fan holes on the PSU side of the double wide cases will not fit radiator fan spacing. You do have the option of the radiator extended side mount which would let you put in 3 480s on the PSU side (one in bottom, one in side, one up top). I suppose if you were absolutely married to the idea, you could mod the case. My MH10 build uses a side mount, although I didn't think the thermals made sense on the MH10 to have 3 radiators on the PSU side. It might work well in the TH10 though.


I was looking on caselabs store and all it has was the side mounts, well I have never purchased any of the accessories so I don't know if a sidemount is going to do the trick to mount it vertical. Yea I was thinking of modding a bracket to do the job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> Nope, spacing is not correct for it.


yea I tried lol.


----------



## Shaitan

I will soon be the proud owner of my third Caselabs case! I originally had an M8 that I sold in favor of the SM8 which I had to dismantle and somewhat part-out due to sudden car issues. I still have the SM8 itself, but it is empty at the moment. I just ordered an S3 this morning and can't wait for it to get here! I don't intend to go full watercooling at first, but I may move that way in the future.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. Works very well...it's got me interested in a similar paint scheme.


You could order black on the outside and replace all of your panels.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I will soon be the proud owner of my third Caselabs case! I originally had an M8 that I sold in favor of the SM8 which I had to dismantle and somewhat part-out due to sudden car issues. I still have the SM8 itself, but it is empty at the moment. I just ordered an S3 this morning and can't wait for it to get here! I don't intend to go full watercooling at first, but I may move that way in the future.


Full watercooling on the s3 would just be the cpu and gpu. Unless you go with the bitspower intel block the covers the full itx board. Nice that you are coming back to caselabs awesome products. Also they are like crack once you have one you start looking for ways to use and buy the others.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Full watercooling on the s3 would just be the cpu and gpu. Unless you go with the bitspower intel block the covers the full itx board. Nice that you are coming back to caselabs awesome products. Also they are like crack once you have one you start looking for ways to use and buy the others.


Yeah, I should have rephrased that, I meant gpu+cpu loop versus an AIO. I will just be using an H100i at first. As far as caselabs being awesome products, I couldn't agree more! Once you own one, it kinda ruins all other cases from that point forward.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> You could order black on the outside and replace all of your panels.




Only black on the inside and a white exterior looks good IMO.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Only black on the inside and a white exterior looks good IMO.


I'm surprised this wasn't one of their standard color scheme options, since most people order their cases in either black or white. I ended up paying a little more to have this color combination done.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Only black on the inside and a white exterior looks good IMO.


That guy is ugly Mike


----------



## socketus

IIRC, the two tone color scheme options started up in April with the S3, and then the other cases were added, with the order options as you see it today.

But it was apparently in February that the secret color was hatched.

Here's the first pics of the 2 new colors.

hmm. looks like if you asked in the past, you could have had a tuxedo look for a case.

@ Jim - what I wanna know is, did you ever finish your Toxic build ?


----------



## stren

Hey Guys

So the CL Club competition has been moved out of the club thread this time and is being run by XNine - please post pictures of your build in that thread to compete for the $250 prize:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest/0_50

Do remember you must be a member of this club to participate, even though it's still in another thread. So post pics there and if you're not a member also post pics here. And come and hang out here for fun too.

Thanks


----------



## tSgt

I guess I can join the club ?









A proud White STH10 Owner ♥ Love it !


----------



## protzman

looks great! definitely a good call on using plain distilled. imo if you used dye/coolant it would degrade the appearance, so thumbs up


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> I guess I can join the club ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proud White STH10 Owner ♥ Love it !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup. Reverse ATX FTW.


----------



## TigerStripes

My build is moving forward, so I thought I'd finally post here.



Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1397647/build-log-huskybox-case-labs-sm8-watercooled


----------



## TigerStripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> I guess I can join the club ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proud White STH10 Owner ♥ Love it !


Love the portals theme!


----------



## Ragsters

Want to ask all you Merlin case owners something. What screw size do I need to add a radiator to the front of the case? I will have a set of push fans, with filters, blowing into the case from the front. So it will go: Filter-->25mm fan-->Case frame-->Radiator. I could also just get the length for 25mm fan--> Case frame-->Radiator. Thanks in advanced!

P.S. Just in case you guys are interested, Im trying to fit a Swiftech H320 with rad in front of my Sm8.


----------



## seross69

How about a CL build in progress??















Now that is *Excessive Insanity!!!!*


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Want to ask all you Merlin case owners something. What screw size do I need to add a radiator to the front of the case? I will have a set of push fans, with filters, blowing into the case from the front. So it will go: Filter-->25mm fan-->Case frame-->Radiator. I could also just get the length for 25mm fan--> Case frame-->Radiator. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> P.S. Just in case you guys are interested, Im trying to fit a Swiftech H320 with rad in front of my Sm8.


30mm for 25mm fan --> case frame --> rad

35mm if you had a filter to the equation


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 30mm for 25mm fan --> case frame --> rad
> 
> 35mm if you had a filter to the equation


You were dead on buddy thanks! +rep for you good sir.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about a CL build in progress??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity!!!!*


Verry verry nice. But the last picture Su.. (is not so good). I have the same problem with taking pictures. Do you use flash "never use flash". I'm no pro i just push the button. And from the 600 pictures there is one i say "Ya great". Got a couple of friends how have photography as a hobby. The told me to com and the learn how to make good pictures. Ha ha I dont have the time i must build.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only black on the inside and a white exterior looks good IMO.


I concur, black inside with white outside looks ok!


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> I concur, black inside with white outside looks ok!


Yeap, black and white FTW


----------



## alpenwasser

Can't believe I have been procrastinating so long, but here's my ticket. Build is still very much ongoing,
log can be found here.

Overall theme is black/copper when it's done, I'm currently waiting on parts to do the copper pipes for the
W/C loop.

Have so say I really love the SMH10


















And some cabling pr0n (the Titan will of course be water cooled, this was just to test if the cables were
done right):


----------



## stren

Some nice new builds - I added tSgt, TigerStripes and alpenwasser!


----------



## tdubl007

Hey guys, just switched my rig over from a cm690 ii to a sm8x. What a case! Here she is so far


----------



## Sleinous

Aqua-Folding:


----------



## stren

Nice - added two more! Liking that fat Koolance res tdub - I reviewed that pump top it performed nicely too. Sleinous - I always love a 2P


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice - added two more! Liking that fat Koolance res tdub - I reviewed that pump top it performed nicely too. Sleinous - I always love a 2P


Thanks Stren


----------



## Fudgerd

Please add me. It's an S5. I don't have a build log yet.



Wow I hope that image is enough, it came out so small.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fudgerd*
> 
> Please add me. It's an S5. I don't have a build log yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I hope that image is enough, it came out so small.


This picture made me laugh.


----------



## seross69

How about some ideas for the Pedestals???



This has 2ea 180 * 3 Rads with 3 180 Fans each, 1 120 Monstra rad with one pump and reservoir plus 3 motherboards!!

OR you could do this..



This has the below Hard drives and 1 fan controller and 2 USB panels

8ea 600GB, 10,000 RPM, WD VelociRaptor, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
6ea 146GB, 15,000 RPM, Seagate Cheetah 15k.5, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
6ea 146GB, 10,000 RPM, Seagate Savvio 10k.2, 2.5" SAS Hard Drive
8ea 750GB, 7200 RPM WD Black, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
6ea 300GB, 15,000 RPM, HP, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
12ea 3TB, 7200 RPM, Seagate Barracuda, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
4ea 1TB, 7200 RPM, WD Blue, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
Total of 50 Hard drives being placed in pedestal..


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about some ideas for the Pedestals???
> 
> 
> 
> This has 2ea 180 * 3 Rads with 3 180 Fans each, 1 120 Monstra rad with one pump and reservoir plus 3 motherboards!!
> 
> OR you could do this..
> 
> 
> 
> This has the below Hard drives and 1 fan controller and 2 USB panels
> 
> 8ea 600GB, 10,000 RPM, WD VelociRaptor, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 6ea 146GB, 15,000 RPM, Seagate Cheetah 15k.5, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 6ea 146GB, 10,000 RPM, Seagate Savvio 10k.2, 2.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 8ea 750GB, 7200 RPM WD Black, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 6ea 300GB, 15,000 RPM, HP, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 12ea 3TB, 7200 RPM, Seagate Barracuda, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 4ea 1TB, 7200 RPM, WD Blue, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> Total of 50 Hard drives being placed in pedestal..


Yah .. I am like speechless.

...

Biggest grin all over my face and two thumbs up from here.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about some ideas for the Pedestals???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has 2ea 180 * 3 Rads with 3 180 Fans each, 1 120 Monstra rad with one pump and reservoir plus 3 motherboards!!
> 
> OR you could do this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has the below Hard drives and 1 fan controller and 2 USB panels
> 
> 8ea 600GB, 10,000 RPM, WD VelociRaptor, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 6ea 146GB, 15,000 RPM, Seagate Cheetah 15k.5, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 6ea 146GB, 10,000 RPM, Seagate Savvio 10k.2, 2.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 8ea 750GB, 7200 RPM WD Black, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 6ea 300GB, 15,000 RPM, HP, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
> 12ea 3TB, 7200 RPM, Seagate Barracuda, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> 4ea 1TB, 7200 RPM, WD Blue, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
> Total of 50 Hard drives being placed in pedestal..


While I like the 180.3 rads and the matx and mitx inside a pedestal I'm pretty meh on the HDDs. I prefer CPAChris's setup, HDDs are so nineties


















ALL OF YOU - DON"T FORGET TO COMPETE IN THE BEST BUILD COMPETITION: http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest/0_50

$250 PRIZE!!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

I bought this Lamptron power switch and I have the + & - figured out (by myself!) But there are 4 connectors (1,2,3,4) empty and I don't know which one to attach to. I want the led to light the same way as the standard CaseLabs switch does.


----------



## derickwm

Seriously doh. Why waste all of that space and $$$ on 10k and 15k HDDs in 2013? 10k HDDs were cool in like 2005.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I bought this Lamptron power switch and I have the + & - figured out (by myself!) But there are 4 connectors (1,2,3,4) empty and I don't know which one to attach to. I want the led to light the same way as the standard CaseLabs switch does.


I bought that exact switch for my case as well. The switch should come with a installation sheet (1 pg.). If not check Lamptron's website.


----------



## longroadtrip

Here's the installation directions for the switches...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Here's the installation directions for the switches...


thx lrt!


----------



## pooter

So on a slightly related note, I listen to a lot of podcasts and lately the PC Perspective and Twitch's TwiCH podcast with the same Ryan Shrout host have been all gaga over Corsair 540 and Coolermaster stackr cases. In my mind they just seem like cheap copies of the CL M8 and pedestal system that have been around for far longer, but they act like Corsair and CM came up with the ideas originally. I tweeted at them to check out Caselabs and got a response back basically saying it was CL's fault for not being proactive with their marketing. Wow.


----------



## HG02

Awesome Seross 69:wheee:
on my S5 Pedestal sever I may just leave the original side panel alone flip it off when I need to change a drive look much cleaner probably still fit two Icy box or Norsco 5 into three's inside would stuff up a nice pedestal then


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> So on a slightly related note, I listen to a lot of podcasts and lately the PC Perspective and Twitch's TwiCH podcast with the same Ryan Shrout host have been all gaga over Corsair 540 and Coolermaster stackr cases. In my mind they just seem like cheap copies of the CL M8 and pedestal system that have been around for far longer, but they act like Corsair and CM came up with the ideas originally. I tweeted at them to check out Caselabs and got a response back basically saying it was CL's fault for not being proactive with their marketing. Wow.


When your source of news is further behind the times than you (and their competition), it's time to change who you spend your limited time listening to.

To be fair CaseLabs did not invent the cube case or the pedestal. They merely have made the best implementations so far and yes I agree the stacker and the 540 just seem like cheap copies. However as we all know cheap copies sell well and you have to pay a premium for innovation and quality.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> While I like the 180.3 rads and the matx and mitx inside a pedestal I'm pretty meh on the HDDs. I prefer CPAChris's setup, HDDs are so nineties


Lol HD's are so nineties! Well if they are giving away 16x 500GB SSD's let me know Im game.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Lol HD's are so nineties! Well if they are giving away 16x 500GB SSD's let me know Im game.


lulz freitz you just need to be a bit more excessively insane, don't you have a car to sell to fund it?

In all fairness, I still have some HDDs but I'm trying to move away except for a couple in the HTPC/Fileserver. My workstation just had it's last mechanical removed, so the only remaining other drive is my aging raptor in my wife's hand me down box







Soon I'll be resistant to magneto's powers!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx lrt!


GOod Lord, he must have that pic on quick-reach on his phone or something... he whips it out here like it's going out of style!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> When your source of news is further behind the times than you (and their competition), it's time to change who you spend your limited time listening to.
> 
> To be fair CaseLabs did not invent the cube case or the pedestal. They merely have made the best implementations so far and yes I agree the stacker and the 540 just seem like cheap copies. However as we all know cheap copies sell well and you have to pay a premium for innovation and quality.


I'll agree on the "cheap copies" comment, only because I have a CL S3 and my new Air 540, and it's just such a shocking difference in build quality... I mean I'm still building my Haswell sports-themed rig in the 540, but my dream rig is a MH10, and it's gonna stay that way!









Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Lol HD's are so nineties! Well if they are giving away 16x 500GB SSD's let me know Im game.


Do you even only SSD bro?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Do you even only SSD bro?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> So on a slightly related note, I listen to a lot of podcasts and lately the PC Perspective and Twitch's TwiCH podcast with the same Ryan Shrout host have been all gaga over Corsair 540 and Coolermaster stackr cases. In my mind they just seem like cheap copies of the CL M8 and pedestal system that have been around for far longer, but they act like Corsair and CM came up with the ideas originally. I tweeted at them to check out Caselabs and got a response back basically saying it was CL's fault for not being proactive with their marketing. Wow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> When your source of news is further behind the times than you (and their competition), it's time to change who you spend your limited time listening to.
> 
> To be fair CaseLabs did not invent the cube case or the pedestal. They merely have made the best implementations so far and yes I agree the stacker and the 540 just seem like cheap copies. However as we all know cheap copies sell well and you have to pay a premium for innovation and quality.


I think part of it might be that while cubes have been around for quite a while and in many different incarnations the
540 differs from the ones I've seen so far in that it's not so huge and is halfway reasonably priced. While I can't claim
to know every cube case ever, the 540 is the first I'm aware of which is targeted at a more mainstream crowd in both
feature set and price, which would at least partially explain the comparatively high attention it's getting. And yes, it
has the Corsair marketing machine behind it, that certainly can't hurt either.









As for the Stacker, I can't claim to be familiar enough with it to really tear it a new one. Once I saw how ugly it is
I didn't bother looking into it any further.









But it's really nothing that hasn't happened before: Innovate in the high-end market segment (features and/or quality),
then have those innovations trickle down into the mainstream, cutting costs by reducing quality and maybe leaving out
a few smaller bits and pieces of the feature set. I do get annoyed though when people act as if the 540 or the Stacker
are reinventions of the wheel when they're simply implementations of existing feature sets for a lower price point
(as I get the impression was the tone of those podcasts).

In any case (yes, lame pun







), with my ridiculous fetish for build quality I think Caselabs will have my
attention for quite a while.









Apologies, /ramble


----------



## freitz




----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> GOod Lord, he must have that pic on quick-reach on his phone or something... he whips it out here like it's going out of style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


People keep asking the question, I've answered it so many times that it's just easier to post the photo...For the record, I got the sheet from Jim.


----------



## Iraqvet47

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1663055/bluehaze-cpu-i7-4770k-4-8-direct-die-cooling-ram-adata-ddr3-2400-32gb-motherboard-asrock-z87oc-formula-rads-alphacool-ut60-480-x-3-alphacool-xt45-480-pumps-mcp655-x-2-pump-top-ek-dual-pump/sort/display_order/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> While I like the 180.3 rads and the matx and mitx inside a pedestal I'm pretty meh on the HDDs. I prefer CPAChris's setup, HDDs are so nineties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF YOU - DON"T FORGET TO COMPETE IN THE BEST BUILD COMPETITION: http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest/0_50
> 
> $250 PRIZE!!!!


I do have over 20 SSD's in this build but. to be able to back everything up and serve the movie and video collection I have I need a min of 6TB just for the video's and movies not counting the space needed to back everything up... so I have to use some spindle drives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seriously doh. Why waste all of that space and $$$ on 10k and 15k HDDs in 2013? 10k HDDs were cool in like 2005.


not big waste of money on the SAS drives Might have a total of 750 dollors invested in these I got a good deal on them!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Lol HD's are so nineties! Well if they are giving away 16x 500GB SSD's let me know Im game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lulz freitz you just need to be a bit more excessively insane, don't you have a car to sell to fund it?
> 
> In all fairness, I still have some HDDs but I'm trying to move away except for a couple in the HTPC/Fileserver. My workstation just had it's last mechanical removed, so the only remaining other drive is my aging raptor in my wife's hand me down box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I'll be resistant to magneto's powers!


Eventually I hope the price of SSD's come down enough to only use them but as of right now it is not..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I do have over 20 SSD's in this build but. to be able to back everything up and serve the movie and video collection I have I need a min of 6TB just for the video's and movies not counting the space needed to back everything up... so I have to use some spindle drives
> not big waste of money on the SAS drives Might have a total of 750 dollors invested in these I got a good deal on them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually I hope the price of SSD's come down enough to only use them but as of right now it is not..


I get wanting a lot of space for storage and backups. But 6TB could be served by 3 3TB drives in RAID5. No need for 50 drives. Even if you needed to run 30TB you could run just the 12 3TB drives you bought in RAID 6 or even some UNRAID/JBOD setup. No need for the other 38 drives that you spent at least 750 on, not counting the non SAS drives and all the RAID/LBA controllers you'll need


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 6TB could be served by 3 3TB drives in RAID5. No need for 50 drives. Even if you needed to run 30TB you could run just the 12 3TB drives you bought in RAID 6. No need for the other 38 drives


Maybe not but always need to have fun and I have more than video's also and have a lot of other items I want to store and serve.. and need the same amount or more for back-up--- plus like I have stated I got the SAS 10k and 15k drives for next to nothing so this is just for fun!!!

what gets me and I try to never do it is when we tell people that they don't need to do this.. I would hope some one that is using enterprise level drives and raid cards new what they were doing.

90% of what we do on here dose not need to be done, overclocking, watercooling and lots of other things!! lets have fun and lean from everyone!!

I know I dont need all these drives and could have got by with a lot fewer drives but I wanted to do this and it is fun so I am!!


----------



## ernieleo

Computer with no name or build log
Yep.....no name or build log....just thought I'd share
some photos/info

Case:
Merlin SM8 White Matte
Orientation Standard, MB Door Style: XL Window - Clear
Top Cover Ventilated 31mm
Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.4 mount
120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount (6-bay)
2 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable
2 x Flex-Bay Cover - Single Ventilated Black Matte

The Goodies:
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4.2gh
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 1200W
COrSAIR Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit - Red & Black
Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved Cables
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB)
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 2.5" 500GB (SSD)
Western Digital WD Black 1TB
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 4GB x 2 in SLI
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

Watercooling:
Swiftech Maelstrom 5 1/4" Dual Bay Standalone Reservoir w/ Dual MCP35X Pumps
Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block
2ea EK GeForce 680 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal CSQ
2ea EK GeForce 680 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate - Black CSQ
EK FC Bridge Dual Parallel 3-Slot CSQ - SLI Connection - Acrylic
Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Black 412x133x25mm
Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator - Black 277x133x29.6mm
Bitspower Fitting various Matte Black & white
Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting White
Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Couplings
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - Bloodshed Red
Distilled Water & Mayhems Aurora Coolant Concentrate - 250mL - Tharsis Red

Fans & stuff:
Bitfenix Recon Five Channel Fan Controller w/ Internet Connected Control -White
4ea TFC - Triebwerk 55mm Optimized Radiator Fan
9ea Cougar 120mm x 25mm CFD Series LED Fan - Red LED
PrimoChill Hex 2-Layer Rad Grillz - Quad 120mm - White / Black

Misc:
PPCS Luxury Single Braided Cold Cathode Kit - Red
Black 3D Carbon Fiber Sticker Matt Dry Vinyl


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 6TB could be served by 3 3TB drives in RAID5. No need for 50 drives. Even if you needed to run 30TB you could run just the 12 3TB drives you bought in RAID 6. *No need for the other 38 drives*


QFT.









I've got three 2TB drives in RAID 5 giving me a total of 3.75TB's worth of usable space when formatted. I know it doesn't have anything to do with your setup really (seross), but just an example of using space wisely IMO.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Imagine if all those drives oscillated in harmony... The universe would implode...


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> QFT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got three 2TB drives in RAID 5 giving me a total of 3.75TB's worth of usable space when formatted. I know it doesn't have anything to do with your setup really (seross), but just an example of using space wisely IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahhh, he still has the FT03 in service - that's quite the addition, dem drives - NICE !


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seriously doh. Why waste all of that space and $$$ on 10k and 15k HDDs in 2013? 10k HDDs were cool in like 2005.


Uh well... it could have something to do with this....

8*600GB 10K Drives = 4.8TB = ~$1,780 if brand new possibly as low as $1400 if ebay/deal.
6*146GB 15K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$240-180!!! (if refurbs) or ~$1,700 if brand new
6*146GB 10K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$625 (ebay)
6*300GB 15K Drives = 1.8TB = ~$570 - $420 (ebay)

Bottom line (and I know he buys a ton of stuff off ebay so I'm figuring on the cheap side for most of this)...

9TB of pretty damn fast drive space... for somewhere between $2,625 and $4,675.... in 26 drives (avg. per drive capacity of ~346.15GB/drive).

If he used only 256GB SSD's... 26 of the cheapest available (ADATA/SanDisk) would run him around $4K... if they were Samsung 840 Pro's it would be closer to $5,400... and both solutions would provide 2.3TB _less space_. On the other hand if we used a combination that would provide the same 9TB of fast storage... it would be over $5K for even the cheapest drives available.

Not that I don't disagree with your assertion that SSD's are the future... however, I do believe there is a method (at least in some sense) to his madness.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I get wanting a lot of space for storage and backups. But 6TB could be served by 3 3TB drives in RAID5. No need for 50 drives. Even if you needed to run 30TB you could run just the 12 3TB drives you bought in RAID 6 or even some UNRAID/JBOD setup. No need for the other 38 drives that you spent at least 750 on, not counting the non SAS drives and all the RAID/LBA controllers you'll need


Except for that last part... if you're thinking that physical platters are old fasioned... running RAID5 with drives over 2TB is _archaic_ by the same logic. RAID is totally dead unless you're using drive sizes and numbers like he's got of the cheap SAS variety. I still agree that it's an uneconomical use of media - especially if you factor in the cost of the power and the likelyhood of multiple drive failures and array rebuilds... but I wouldn't bring RAID arrays into an argument of out-dated storage methodologies... just sayin'









All the 'cool kids' pool their storage media...







(Edited to subdue my hyperbole slightly)... hehe.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ahhh, he still has the FT03 in service - that's quite the addition, dem drives - NICE !


Yep, still getting good use out of it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Uh well... it could have something to do with this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8*600GB 10K Drives = 4.8TB = ~$1,780 if brand new possibly as low as $1400 if ebay/deal.
> 6*146GB 15K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$240-180!!! (if refurbs) or ~$1,700 if brand new
> 6*146GB 10K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$625 (ebay)
> 6*300GB 15K Drives = 1.8TB = ~$570 - $420 (ebay)
> 
> Bottom line (and I know he buys a ton of stuff off ebay so I'm figuring on the cheap side for most of this)...
> 
> 9TB of pretty damn fast drive space... for somewhere between $2,625 and $4,675.... in 26 drives (avg. per drive capacity of ~346.15GB/drive).
> 
> If he used only 256GB SSD's... 26 of the cheapest available (ADATA/SanDisk) would run him around $4K... if they were Samsung 840 Pro's it would be closer to $5,400... and both solutions would provide 2.3TB _less space_. On the other hand if we used a combination that would provide the same 9TB of fast storage... it would be over $5K for even the cheapest drives available.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I don't disagree with your assertion that SSD's are the future... *however, I do believe there is a method (at least in some sense) to his madness.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Except for that last part... if you're thinking that physical platters are old fasioned... running RAID5 with drives over 2TB is _archaic_ by the same logic. RAID is totally dead unless you're using drive sizes and numbers like he's got of the cheap SAS variety. I still agree that it's an uneconomical use of media - especially if you factor in the cost of the power and the likelyhood of multiple drive failures and array rebuilds... but I wouldn't bring RAID arrays into an argument of out-dated storage methodologies... just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the 'cool kids' pool their storage media...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edited to subdue my hyperbole slightly)... hehe.


lol, I just believe it's pure madness....but whatever still kind of fun to watch.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yep, still getting good use out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I just believe it's pure madness....but whatever still kind of fun to watch.


I agree... I'm just waiting for the cable management phase... because I know my brain nearly melted from the stress of dealing with my cables... and let's just say I got the PSU door ventillated without a window _for a damn good reason_.







I can't even imagine trying to keep cables from 5 systems, 40+ drives, etc. even moderately under control. That would be at least a 6 month project for me.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seriously doh. Why waste all of that space and $$$ on 10k and 15k HDDs in 2013? 10k HDDs were cool in like 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh well... it could have something to do with this....
> 
> 8*600GB 10K Drives = 4.8TB = ~$1,780 if brand new possibly as low as $1400 if ebay/deal.
> 6*146GB 15K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$240-180!!! (if refurbs) or ~$1,700 if brand new
> 6*146GB 10K Drives = 1.2TB = ~$625 (ebay)
> 6*300GB 15K Drives = 1.8TB = ~$570 - $420 (ebay)
> 
> Bottom line (and I know he buys a ton of stuff off ebay so I'm figuring on the cheap side for most of this)...
> 
> 9TB of pretty damn fast drive space... for somewhere between $2,625 and $4,675.... in 26 drives (avg. per drive capacity of ~346.15GB/drive).
> 
> If he used only 256GB SSD's... 26 of the cheapest available (ADATA/SanDisk) would run him around $4K... if they were Samsung 840 Pro's it would be closer to $5,400... and both solutions would provide 2.3TB less space. On the other hand if we used a combination that would provide the same 9TB of fast storage... it would be over $5K for even the cheapest drives available.
> 
> Not that I don't disagree with your assertion that SSD's are the future... however, I do believe there is a method (at least in some sense) to his madness.
Click to expand...

It's not even about storage capacity... it's just about the space, power, and RAID cards required for that mess.

I mean I spent $140ea on (2) 4TB drives. Say I spend another $600 on a 1TB Samsung EVO SSD. So I'm at $880 for the same amount of storage and 11230123102310x less of a headache when all I have to do is plug them into my motherboard. No RAID card, or tons of power draw/cable management. Just because you have space doesn't mean you should use it unwisely. Sure it may not be quite as fast but geezes for data drives I'm ok with this. As long as my OS and programs are on a SSD I'm good to go.

In comparison if I were to spend $2600 on storage I could get:

(2) 1TB Samsung SSD EVO ($1,200)

(10) 4TB Hitachi HDDs ($1,400)

So... 2TB at blazing fast speeds and 40TB at also very fast speeds. Nearly 5x as much storage for same cost.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not even about storage capacity... it's just about the space, power, and RAID cards required for that mess.
> 
> I mean I spent $140ea on (2) 4TB drives. Say I spend another $600 on a 1TB Samsung EVO SSD. So I'm at $880 for the same amount of storage and 11230123102310x less of a headache when all I have to do is plug them into my motherboard. No RAID card, or tons of power draw/cable management. Just because you have space doesn't mean you should use it unwisely. Sure it may not be quite as fast but geezes for data drives I'm ok with this. As long as my OS and programs are on a SSD I'm good to go.
> 
> In comparison if I were to spend $2600 on storage I could get:
> 
> (2) 1TB Samsung SSD EVO ($1,200)
> (10) 4TB Hitachi HDDs ($1,400)
> 
> So... 2TB at blazing fast speeds and 40TB at also very fast speeds. Nearly 5x as much storage for same cost.


Plus sas drives pulled from servers and sold on ebay can sometimes be very close to end of life. When one dies if you can't find the right drive to replace it with then you either end up paying a lot for something retail or you end tossing the whole setup, or rebuilding the array smaller which is also a PITA. These days I like to keep it simple which is why I'm selling my old SSDs and mechanicals to fund a 2nd 1TB EVO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not even about storage capacity... it's just about the space, power, and RAID cards required for that mess.


Who cares about the power and other things and as you can see I have the space. I have the raid cards, I have the expanders for the cards.. And could care less how much power it uses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Plus sas drives pulled from servers and sold on ebay can sometimes be very close to end of life. When one dies if you can't find the right drive to replace it with then you either end up paying a lot for something retail or you end tossing the whole setup, or rebuilding the array smaller which is also a PITA. These days I like to keep it simple which is why I'm selling my old SSDs and mechanicals to fund a 2nd 1TB EVO


The SAS Drives I have 80% are new and the used drives were removed from systems because it is cheaper for companies to order a stock server and then change the drives.

I got 6 146 GB 10k drives from my work like this....

Guys I want the raid cards because I want the true hardware raid where I can add, remove or rebuild arrays on the fly and also want the safety of having the data in a raid 5 or 6 or 50 or 60. not sure yet going to get it all working try them and test them out.

I know I could have this much space for a lot less money and headaches. But the same could be said about overclocking a CPU, water cooling a system. are they really any real world benefit that makes sense in doing this?? No !!!

When we overclock yes it runs a little faster but can you really tell it in real world uses?? and it uses more power to do this and decreases the life of the CPU...

When we water cool does this really help a lot in running a system?? maybe quieter, runs cooler under load if you are overclocking.. but for everyday use does it make a vast difference that is worth the money, time and power usage to water cool?? No.

We do a lot of the things we do on these computers because we want to not because it really makes any sense or real world difference.. We do these things because we can, it is fun, we can learn from them and most important we want to....

lets put this issue to bed because we are all right and we are all wrong. This all comes down to a person doing what he wants for the sake of learning and knowledge. Bulls**t it is because i want to and who said it had to make sense or have a real reason to do it?? The same goes with about 95% of what is done on here.. dose sleeveing cables make a real difference?? Does water cooling with massive radiators and fans make any real sense? Dose controlling the water cooled system with a controller that by the time you add everything you want to it cost as much as a cheap small store bought computer make any sense no!! Does selling our old SSD's and mechanical drives to buy a 1Gb SSD really make any sense and does it really need to be done NO!! We all do these things because we want to and try to justify them in our heard. but really they make no sense and we do them because we *WANT TO!!!*

So lets all just have fun and all make mistakes and spend lots of money we don't have to because we want to!!! *And want to is fun!!!!*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not even about storage capacity... it's just about the space, power, and RAID cards required for that mess.
> 
> I mean I spent $140ea on (2) 4TB drives. Say I spend another $600 on a 1TB Samsung EVO SSD. So I'm at $880 for the same amount of storage and 11230123102310x less of a headache when all I have to do is plug them into my motherboard. No RAID card, or tons of power draw/cable management. Just because you have space doesn't mean you should use it unwisely. Sure it may not be quite as fast but geezes for data drives I'm ok with this. As long as my OS and programs are on a SSD I'm good to go.
> 
> In comparison if I were to spend $2600 on storage I could get:
> 
> (2) 1TB Samsung SSD EVO ($1,200)
> (10) 4TB Hitachi HDDs ($1,400)
> 
> So... 2TB at blazing fast speeds and 40TB at also very fast speeds. Nearly 5x as much storage for same cost.


Don't get me wrong... I'm running two 256GB 840PRO SSD's for OS and two 500GB 840 SSD's for DATA (both striped sets) in my home rig... and have a 20TB storage pool in my home server running downstairs (2*4TB Drives + 4*3TB Drives). The pool is configured so critical data & scanned documents are replicated to every drive, photos/software setup media to at least 3 drives, and DVD,BR,CD,TV/Anime stored as single copies with an offline backup performed each time I rip new media to the server.

I'm not defending his choice as being the "best" solution to a problem - however, I spent exactly $0.00 on his system... so I'm perfectly fine with him doing whatever he wants to do with it - even if it's not what _I_ would necessarily do. I guess I just take some umbridge to the belief that there is a single 'best' way to approach anything. What if the entire purpose of his build was because he really wanted to experiment with large, multi-drive storage arrays? Or better yet - if it was just to see if he could pull it off and have it work?

My old neighbor paid a little over $60K for a 1931 Model A custom rod... only to never drive it, and only move it out of the garage to wash and look at. He just kept driving his 2003 GMC pickup. Now to me that was a stupid waste of money with little to no practical purpose (it's not really an investment piece, as it's custom with unmatched parts and VINs) - especially as there are much better options either for something to just look pretty in the garage (and _appreciate_ in value) or as something to enjoy driving - but to him it was exactly what he always wanted, and apparently he just likes looking at it and driving around the block once a month.

It's a big world out there - I'm merely pointing out that advice is priceless when solicited - and practically worthless when unsolicited.


----------



## socketus

hey ! umbridge ! you kerned a noo wurd









'let me um ... bridge that with this thought' ... made me look it up.
Umbrage - archaic
shade or shadow, esp. as cast by trees.

SO ... all you guys with raid arrays. What happens when a drive fails ? guess I needs to go read up on it. awl :shucks:

Here's some soliciting for advice - which raid do you all use ? derik, stren, Digicidal ?

I wants to raid my st10 .. natchly


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> hey ! umbridge ! you kerned a noo wurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'let me um ... bridge that with this thought' ... made me look it up.
> Umbrage - archaic
> shade or shadow, esp. as cast by trees.
> 
> SO ... all you guys with raid arrays. What happens when a drive fails ? guess I needs to go read up on it. awl :shucks:
> 
> Here's some soliciting for advice - which raid do you all use ? derik, stren, Digicidal ?
> 
> I wants to raid my st10 .. natchly


If a drive fails is going to depend on if you are using a raid card, motherboard raid or software raid and also what level of raid you are using.

if you are using a raid 5 array you replace the failed drive and the array rebuilds its self. even intel with do this on motherboard raid. with a raid card it is the same but it is faster and you can actually expand a array. You can add or remove drives from the raid 5 array.. the raid card usually also has 512mb to 4 GB of ram on it so this buffers the writes to help speed this up.

the simplest way to decide on the level of raid you want is as below. to me anyway and I am no expert..

raid 5 needs 3 drives and you can loose 1 drive and not loose all your data
raid 6 needs 4 drives and you can loose 2 drives and not loose all your data

raid 1 uses 2 drives and mirrors the data on each drive so you can lose 1 drive.
raid 10 is a stripped array of raid 1 drives ex 4 1 tb drives would be a 2TB raid 10 drive you would have 100% redundancy and also the speed of striping or raid 0.

I am going to use 5 and 50 for right now..

You can use this link to calculate array sizes based on levels of raid http://www.servethehome.com/raid-calculator/

I am going to use the raid's in my server because I want the fault tolerance of losing drives and the arrays still working. Because this will be used as a media server for my wife and daughter so it will not stop working if a drive dies.

I will be backing everything up to several places including to 4tb drives stored in a safe deposit box. I have almost 2tb of pictures that I would rather die than lose.. I could go on and on!! but this is the basic's like I said I am no expert yet but plan on being somewhat of one when I finish my systems!!!

I hope the circles i wrote above help you instead of confuse.. Do a lot of reading and research, decide on amount you are willing to spend and then decide the best way to do it or just do like I did!!! Just do what you want to dooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> hey ! umbridge ! you kerned a noo wurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'let me um ... bridge that with this thought' ... made me look it up.
> Umbrage - archaic
> shade or shadow, esp. as cast by trees.
> 
> SO ... all you guys with raid arrays. What happens when a drive fails ? guess I needs to go read up on it. awl :shucks:
> 
> Here's some soliciting for advice - which raid do you all use ? derik, stren, Digicidal ?
> 
> I wants to raid my st10 .. natchly


LOL you caught my typo quickly... yes meant:
Quote:


> um·brage
> ˈəmbrij/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> offense or annoyance.
> "she took umbrage at his remarks"
> synonyms:take offense, take exception, be aggrieved, be affronted, be annoyed, be angry, be indignant, be put out, be insulted, be hurt, be piqued, be resentful, be disgruntled, go into a huff, be miffed, have one's nose put out of joint, chafe More


I only use RAID 0 (Striped set) on my SSD's in my main system - because nothing there is critical and if a drive fails then I will likely want to rebuild/reinstall everything anyway. I use pooled storage on my home server for storing all the data... currently using Greyhole as my pool of choice - but there are others available (even Microsoft has an option for pooled storage).

The problem with RAID 5/6 with very large capacity drives comes with the likelihood of subsequent read/write failures during rebuilding causing catastrophic failure. They're still great for small arrays (5*1TB drives for example) and if you have _truly mission critical systems_, running RAID 5/6 with SSDs is a reasonably economical way of maintaining high QoS through a storage component failure incident (as long as the component isn't your controller).

Edit for tl;dr on pooled storage - essentially the idea is that rather than an actual RAID you use ALL of the capacity on ALL of the devices - you don't gain any speed this way, but you don't lose any space (technically... read on). What you do is define 'redundancy levels' at a share or file level... so a specific share/folder's contents are replicated by the server to 1+n drives - up to the total number of drives used in the pool. The server then merely stores a pointer in a database to one of the files and if that particular file is corrupted or the drive it was on primarily fails... it moves the pointer to the next copy of the file.

The biggest advantage to pooling (other than capacity usage) is that every drive in the pool can be read without a RAID controller at all - even in another system - and even if all but one drive fails in the pool... the contents of that drive are still readily available.


----------



## SortOfGrim

power switch..erm switched


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> hey ! umbridge ! you kerned a noo wurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'let me um ... bridge that with this thought' ... made me look it up.
> Umbrage - archaic
> shade or shadow, esp. as cast by trees.
> 
> SO ... all you guys with raid arrays. What happens when a drive fails ? guess I needs to go read up on it. awl :shucks:
> 
> Here's some soliciting for advice - which raid do you all use ? derik, stren, Digicidal ?
> 
> I wants to raid my st10 .. natchly


I've used a mix, just had my RAID 6 array at work poop out a drive and start rebuilding with a new drive. I have a RAID 0 setup on my ssds here, and I've used RAID 1 at home before too. It all depends on what you want it to do as to which is right for you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The problem with RAID 5/6 with very large capacity drives comes with the likelihood of subsequent read/write failures during rebuilding causing catastrophic failure. They're still great for small arrays (5*1TB drives for example) and if you have _truly mission critical systems_, running RAID 5/6 with SSDs is a reasonably economical way of maintaining high QoS through a storage component failure incident (as long as the component isn't your controller).


that is very true with the large hard drives and the raid 5/6 arrays. actually the best and safest is the raid 10 but you lose half your storage and I don't want to do this now..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I'm running two 256GB 840PRO SSD's for OS and two 500GB 840 SSD's for DATA (both striped sets) in my home rig... and have a 20TB storage pool in my home server running downstairs (2*4TB Drives + 4*3TB Drives). The pool is configured so critical data & scanned documents are replicated to every drive, photos/software setup media to at least 3 drives, and DVD,BR,CD,TV/Anime stored as single copies with an offline backup performed each time I rip new media to the server.
> 
> I'm not defending his choice as being the "best" solution to a problem - however, I spent exactly $0.00 on his system... so I'm perfectly fine with him doing whatever he wants to do with it - even if it's not what _I_ would necessarily do. I guess I just take some umbridge to the belief that there is a single 'best' way to approach anything. What if the entire purpose of his build was because he really wanted to experiment with large, multi-drive storage arrays? Or better yet - if it was just to see if he could pull it off and have it work?
> 
> My old neighbor paid a little over $60K for a 1931 Model A custom rod... only to never drive it, and only move it out of the garage to wash and look at. He just kept driving his 2003 GMC pickup. Now to me that was a stupid waste of money with little to no practical purpose (it's not really an investment piece, as it's custom with unmatched parts and VINs) - especially as there are much better options either for something to just look pretty in the garage (and _appreciate_ in value) or as something to enjoy driving - but to him it was exactly what he always wanted, and apparently he just likes looking at it and driving around the block once a month.
> 
> It's a big world out there - I'm merely pointing out that advice is priceless when solicited - and practically worthless when unsolicited.


While there is truth to that and everyone is entitled to do what they want to do, it wouldn't be much of a forum if people didn't try and help each other out. But the build is called excessive insanity, so I guess it doesn't have to make sense does it


----------



## socketus

cool - thanks for the infos ;-)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> power switch..erm switched


That's a very nice M8, mate!







First time I've seen a reversed M8 'in the wild' so to speak. And the red switch looks very nice!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> power switch..erm switched












Now that is something worth talking about and looking at!!!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> raid 5 needs 3 drives and you can _loose_ 1 drive and not _loose_ all your data
> raid 6 needs 4 drives and you can _loose_ 2 drives and not _loose_ all your data


I like my drives and data to be _tight_, so this might be right for me.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Has anyone here experienced rattling noises coming from the front panel of your case? I have an SM8, and there is a faint vibrating noise coming from the front of my case. When I press my finger against the panel the noise stops. I'm guess the vibration source is coming from either the pump on the floor or the 6 fans on the front radiator. Still, I'd like to solve the problem without making changes to those components. The only reason it is an issue is that I have my computer on the top of my desk directly to my right and I can hear it pretty clearly. Any suggestions to get rid of this?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I like my drives and data to be _tight_, so this might be right for me.


LOL







Thanks for pointing out my Typo


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> power switch..erm switched


Well done!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Has anyone here experienced rattling noises coming from the front panel of your case? I have an SM8, and there is a faint vibrating noise coming from the front of my case. When I press my finger against the panel the noise stops. I'm guess the vibration source is coming from either the pump on the floor or the 6 fans on the front radiator. Still, I'd like to solve the problem without making changes to those components. The only reason it is an issue is that I have my computer on the top of my desk directly to my right and I can hear it pretty clearly. Any suggestions to get rid of this?


I would make sure everything is tight first of all. All the screws etc. I have seen this cause the vibration.

are you talking about the front panel that can be pulled off and on?? if so try and tighten the clips up...


----------



## socketus

yah, that front panel can easily come off ... you might think about shimming up either the retention clip or clips, or the ball that gozinta the clip or clips.
Maybe tape ... or a little of that 3m tape of the gawdz ..


----------



## TATH

Raid raid ,

Yes lets talk about raid. Sinds my beginning of starting to make digital pictures 1999 \ 2000 i put the same data on severall drives. Burn the pictures on a disk. And store the drives at the firestation wen i go on vacation. Now i still store the disks when i go on a vacation but i use a Synology NAS with 4 2TB disks in raid 5. Got one spare raid drive.
For the rest al my tower models systems have at least 3 or 4 drives (raid 0) and a spare for the data plus i synchronise the data i want to keep on the NAS. For the rest i have a few
500gb disks to take along data when i want to work on it.

For the complete NAS i paid about 900 euro. I think whe see more and more ssd's. What keeping us away from switching to ssd's i think only the price.

I dont tell people what to do "its there money". Myself i look allot at tests and only after a short while i buy things.
I am critical with brands because shops mark things as great and sometimes it is garbage, So lessen learnd.
When i buy things i let people now what i think of it.

I bought 2 Titans brand ASUS.:
- no serial to find from the complete card (the have serials on the card but the dont match the box) confusing
- no seald boxes

With the cards from EVGA i did not have these things.

Same with the XSPC Razor waterblocks for the Titans
- The chrome caps doesn't fit the holes (on one card) The chrome layer was to thick
- installation manual not complete (missing 2 screws) if you pull the top of you wil brake your precious card.

Send a e-mail "no answer".

It is not my intension to write brands down in to the ground but i share all my findings because whe spend a lot off money in thos cases.

Its a mods world.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Raid raid ,
> 
> Yes lets talk about raid. Sinds my beginning of starting to make digital pictures 1999 \ 2000 i put the same data on severall drives. Burn the pictures on a disk. And store the drives at the firestation wen i go on vacation. Now i still store the disks when i go on a vacation but i use a Synology NAS with 4 2TB disks in raid 5. Got one spare raid drive.
> For the rest al my tower models systems have at least 3 or 4 drives (raid 0) and a spare for the data plus i synchronise the data i want to keep on the NAS. For the rest i have a few
> 500gb disks to take along data when i want to work on it.
> 
> For the complete NAS i paid about 900 euro. I think whe see more and more ssd's. What keeping us away from switching to ssd's i think only the price.
> 
> I dont tell people what to do "its there money". Myself i look allot at tests and only after a short while i buy things.
> I am critical with brands because shops mark things as great and sometimes it is garbage, So lessen learnd.
> When i buy things i let people now what i think of it.
> 
> I bought 2 Titans brand ASUS.:
> - no serial to find from the complete card (the have serials on the card but the dont match the box) confusing
> - no seald boxes
> 
> With the cards from EVGA i did not have these things.
> 
> Same with the XSPC Razor waterblocks for the Titans
> - The chrome caps doesn't fit the holes (on one card) The chrome layer was to thick
> - installation manual not complete (missing 2 screws) if you pull the top of you wil brake your precious card.
> 
> Send a e-mail "no answer".
> 
> It is not my intension to write brands down in to the ground but i share all my findings because whe spend a lot off money in thos cases.
> 
> Its a mods world.


Henry,

that is why I want so much storage space because I also have about 2 to 3 TB of digital pictures that i can not lose. The other drive the small SAS drive are just for fun and if I want I can get money back on them I am sure.. but I am going to have 3 ways to back up my photo's and video collections. (we also have a lot of home movies) I have going to have the raid 5 or 10 redundancy on the server, the storage server with raid 10 and then hot plug drive bays that i can back up to and store these in safe deposit box at bank.. no matter what happens I do not want to loose my media collection and it is movies, home video's and photo's....

I like the 600 gb 10k drives and need more of these or some of the 1tb 10k drives.. these are 2.5" drives fast and a lot more fast storage for the price than the SSD's.. I will be so glad when the price on SSD's come down because they are a lot faster but I just don't see this happening..

cheers my friend....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry,
> 
> that is why I want so much storage space because I also have about 2 to 3 TB of digital pictures that i can not lose. The other drive the small SAS drive are just for fun and if I want I can get money back on them I am sure.. but I am going to have 3 ways to back up my photo's and video collections. (we also have a lot of home movies) I have going to have the raid 5 or 10 redundancy on the server, the storage server with raid 10 and then hot plug drive bays that i can back up to and store these in safe deposit box at bank.. no matter what happens I do not want to loose my media collection and it is movies, home video's and photo's....
> 
> I like the 600 gb 10k drives and need more of these or some of the 1tb 10k drives.. these are 2.5" drives fast and a lot more fast storage for the price than the SSD's.. I will be so glad when the price on SSD's come down because they are a lot faster but I just don't see this happening..
> 
> cheers my friend....


Dont drink to much. It seems you away ahead with your drives then i am. I probably not doing the same because:
- dont have a money pitt or money tree in the garden
- i dont have that much to put on,

I think you pile off drives you collected during a year or two makes it wath you are doing now.
If i had that amount of drives i put it not in the case but in a serverrack outside the case. I use the case more for bling bling stuf like a few big res (tilted with waterfalls in it) . But thats me "keep on dreaming" have to go to the back to build again. Don nothing yesterday i was watching cnc routers on a german side to make my own acrylic parts. I did not find the words yet to explain my wife that i need it.

http://stores.ebay.nl/Frasmaschinen-CNC-Frase-CNC-Router?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Cost about 4000 to start.

and to learn cnc

http://www.cnccookbook.com/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Dont drink to much. It seems you away ahead with your drives then i am. I probably not doing the same because:
> - dont have a money pitt or money tree in the garden
> - i dont have that much to put on,
> 
> I think you pile off drives you collected during a year or two makes it wath you are doing now.
> If i had that amount of drives i put it not in the case but in a serverrack outside the case. I use the case more for bling bling stuf like a few big res (tilted with waterfalls in it) . But thats me "keep on dreaming" have to go to the back to build again. Don nothing yesterday i was watching cnc routers on a german side to make my own acrylic parts. I did not find the words yet to explain my wife that i need it.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.nl/Frasmaschinen-CNC-Frase-CNC-Router?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Cost about 4000 to start.
> 
> and to learn cnc
> 
> http://www.cnccookbook.com/


hey I cant drink now at work and no drinks for 26 more days


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> hey I cant drink now at work and no drinks for 26 more days


No comment on the rest of my post. Well i think i hit a snare in your head.
Some times i got jicht in my feed and i cant walk. The welth in this world makes us sick. So i occasionaly drink something. Now just coffee and water no problem with that i'm a happy man.


----------



## seross69

the CNC things are very nice and I admire anyone that can use them. but in my mind I would rather buy 4000 dollars worth of new computer parts. this is me and I can not translate what I want to build to paper I can just do so no way I could use a CNC..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's a very nice M8, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen a reversed M8 'in the wild' so to speak. And the red switch looks very nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something worth talking about and looking at!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Well done!


Thank you all! It's defenitely the best case ever! And I love the reverse layout, now I can admire my handy work


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> power switch..erm switched


Looks awesome.


----------



## r104_for

Hi All
MAGNUM STH10 & Merlin SM5


----------



## r104_for




----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r104_for*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r104_for*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice what cases are these.. I think I know but I am not sure??


----------



## r104_for

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nice what cases are these.. I think I know but I am not sure??


Thanks

MAGNUM STH10 & Merlin SM5 smile.gif


----------



## seross69

That is what I thought!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's a very nice M8, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen a reversed M8 'in the wild' so to speak. And the red switch looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something worth talking about and looking at!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you all! It's defenitely the best case ever! And I love the reverse layout, now I can admire my handy work
Click to expand...

I love reverse ATX. The only issue? There's more room on the right side of my desk vs the left side. Oh well. One day I'll get a desk that doesn't force me to choose. It will be beautiful, like your build.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r104_for*
> 
> Hi All
> MAGNUM STH10 & Merlin SM5











Not many SM5's out there...also reverse ATX FTW.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Ok my rig is gloss white magum TH10

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0331_zps03dd1e11.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0332_zps1dc37c15.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0346_zpse6236b3b.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0342_zps159ef1a7.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0336_zps50961f15.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0403_zps24b34fc4.jpg.html

hope you like it


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Ok my rig is gloss white magum TH10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0331_zps03dd1e11.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0332_zps1dc37c15.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0346_zpse6236b3b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0342_zps159ef1a7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0336_zps50961f15.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it


I do.








Rocking some 480's eh? How are those things treating you?
Good thing you've got 'em under water.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone had trouble fitting a Alphacool rad in front of their Merlin case? I thought I read somewhere that the plugs on the rad get in the way of the flex bay rad mount frame.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking some 480's eh? How are those things treating you?
> Good thing you've got 'em under water.


just love 4 titans now









I was hoping when I got the new mother board that I might get a bit more out of the 480s but sad to say I cant push them any more


----------



## derickwm

What a beast.


----------



## PCModderMike

Beastly acknowledgment from derick....uh oh someone's getting a share on the EK Facebook page.


----------



## Michalius

Posting my WIP SM5 build:


----------



## derickwm

^Nice job Michalius
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Beastly acknowledgment from derick....uh oh someone's getting a share on the EK Facebook page.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Posting my WIP SM5 build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good post...I like the tubing.


----------



## Michalius

TY!

I actually had to tear it all down and send the motherboard in for RMA. Blew some caps with a mild 4.3GHz OC, 1.35V


----------



## X-Nine

Just as a reminder folks, as long as you are a member of this club, you're free to enter our Build Off Contest! Get to it, only four days remaining!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> TY!
> 
> I actually had to tear it all down and send the motherboard in for RMA. Blew some caps with a mild 4.3GHz OC, 1.35V


Yeesh! That's not cool! Was it just the mobo or did other things go bad as well?


----------



## Michalius

I won't know for sure until I get the motherboard back. I don't have an extra X79 board on hand to try out the proc.

On the positive side, temps were 1C over ambient at idle!


----------



## Ixander

is there going to be a refresh of the magnum series, like changing the rivets for screws like the Merlin series and a drop in mount for the M8?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> is there going to be a refresh of the magnum series, like changing the rivets for screws like the Merlin series and a drop in mount for the M8?


This I'm unsure of, as I know the primary focus is on developing our new series right now. I will ask and get back to you on that, though.


----------



## protzman

Pcmoddermike oh wise exulted one. Few quick questions about your sm5.

psu? looks to be corsair. are those the corsair cables? or did u make them urself?
also. link to the anti cyclone thing in ur res?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This I'm unsure of, as I know the primary focus is on developing our new series right now. I will ask and get back to you on that, though.


Thanks! I want to order a M8, just want to know if the magnum series will get a refresh anytime soon, so I can pull the trigger or wait.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Pcmoddermike oh wise exulted one guy who likes to tinker with stuff. Few quick questions about your sm5.
> 
> psu? looks to be corsair. are those the corsair cables? or did u make them urself?
> also. link to the anti cyclone thing in ur res?


FTFY









But to answer your questions...yes the PSU is Corsair, it's an AX850...the sticker is still on the other side.








The cables I'm using is a Corsair sleeved set....attempted to sleeve the originals myself with paracord, was turning out good but just didn't have the time to keep up with it.
And the anti cyclone sponge that's in my res came with this - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14284/ex-res-321/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_40_Inline_Reservoir_-_Ice_Black_BP-WTZM40P-IBKBK.html?tl=g30c97s165
I just ended up not using that little thing...so took it from that and stuck it in my 80mm BP res.

EDIT: Attempting to find the sponge by itself right now, not having a lot of luck on FCPU though, plus I'm at work lol


----------



## stren

Udpated with :r104_for, =FIB=Goldberg, Michalius, ernieleo

As XNine said if you haven't then do join the CL build competition: http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This I'm unsure of, as I know the primary focus is on developing our new series right now. I will ask and get back to you on that, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I want to order a M8, just want to know if the magnum series will get a refresh anytime soon, so I can pull the trigger or wait.
Click to expand...

Hi again, I did get confirmation that no refresh on the double wide Magnum series is planned for any time in the near our long term future. The guys are working hard on our next series so I think you'll be more than safe!









Hope that helps,
Jason


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi again, I did get confirmation that no refresh on the double wide Magnum series is planned for any time in the near our long term future. *The guys are working hard on our next series* so I think you'll be more than safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Jason


Sneak Peek 







?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi again, I did get confirmation that no refresh on the double wide Magnum series is planned for any time in the near our long term future. *The guys are working hard on our next series* so I think you'll be more than safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Jason
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

LOL. Wish I could my friend, but as it stands, everything is still in the drawing board phase. I did hear something about possibly incorporating a discombobulator though..... Probably won't see anything til Q1 of next year. We just launched the Mercury S5 so it'll take some time to get the next series ironed out, then produce.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi again, I did get confirmation that no refresh on the double wide Magnum series is planned for any time in the near our long term future. The guys are working hard on our next series so I think you'll be more than safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Jason


Thanks Jason, I'm going to wait for more info about the new series of cases.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I did hear something about possibly incorporating a *discombobulator* though.....


LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I did hear something about possibly incorporating a discombobulator though.....


You know, I would really like to see a gonculator in the next series. I have found gonculating
the gonculatory thingies to be immensely important in building my PC's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Ok my rig is gloss white magum TH10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0331_zps03dd1e11.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0332_zps1dc37c15.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0346_zpse6236b3b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0342_zps159ef1a7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0336_zps50961f15.jpg.html
> 
> 
> hope you like it


Looking good!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Posting my WIP SM5 build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 3/8 ID tubing affect your flow rates??
> 
> And LOOKING Good!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> LOL. Wish I could my friend, but as it stands, everything is still in the drawing board phase. I did hear something about possibly incorporating a discombobulator though..... Probably won't see anything til Q1 of next year. We just launched the Mercury S5 so it'll take some time to get the next series ironed out, then produce.


LOL


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble fitting a Alphacool rad in front of their Merlin case? I thought I read somewhere that the plugs on the rad get in the way of the flex bay rad mount frame.


Can one of you guys help me out with this?


----------



## PCModderMike

Sorry have never used an Alphacool rad myself.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sorry have never used an Alphacool rad myself.


I have but don't have a Merlin to help you with this...


----------



## PCModderMike

seross swing by Charleston and we will give it a go. lol


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sorry have never used an Alphacool rad myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have but don't have a Merlin to help you with this...


Thanks guys but im wondering if Kevin or someone from Caselabs can help me with this. I know they use Alphacool rads for testing purposes.

Edit: Refer to this link for explanation and images.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How does the 3/8 ID tubing affect your flow rates??
> 
> And LOOKING Good!!


Thanks!

It's 10mm (awfully close, but important when talking about pipes), but flow rate is good. I have a fairly simple loop, and a single D5 (non vario) was doing great with it.

I have been thinking about switching it up and going with the EK ZMT tube and these guys:



My biggest issue right now is that I can't find good 10mm benders in the US with a small bend radius. I've already spent so much on it, that spending $150-200 to import some benders from the UK is a bit hard to swallow. The bend from the res to GPU is literally as small as I can get, which is why I had to bend it back down. That one pipe really kills the aesthetic for me. Enter the matte black tubing and hyper industrial pivoting fittings.

But, I might just save that for my next build.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Hi Ragsters

Just looked and your pics

Why dont you just fit fans first problem solved


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks guys but im wondering if Kevin or someone from Caselabs can help me with this. I know they use Alphacool rads for testing purposes.
> 
> Edit: Refer to this link for explanation and images.


That looks easily fixed with a dremel, a file, sandpaper, and touch up paint.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Hi Ragsters
> 
> Just looked and your pics
> 
> Why dont you just fit fans first problem solved


Or this!


----------



## socketus

I don't see how fitting fans first into the flex bay rad mount would fix the problem of the backside port plugs on an Alphacool rad.

just sayin ... I've never seen mention of this before. I've got a Monsta 360 screwed to the flex bay rad mount, but the blue plastic plugs are in, but sure enough, they are flush, and you can see that the copper plugs would interfere with the mount.

I just checked some old logs that used Merlin and A-cool rads ... and don't see any mention of this problem.

Scarecrow23

snowfree52

Dingleberrydad

weird.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I don't see how fitting fans first into the flex bay rad mount would fix the problem of the backside port plugs on an Alphacool rad.
> 
> just sayin ... I've never seen mention of this before. I've got a Monsta 360 screwed to the flex bay rad mount, but the blue plastic plugs are in, but sure enough, they are flush, and you can see that the copper plugs would interfere with the mount.
> 
> I just checked some old logs that used Merlin and A-cool rads ... and don't see any mention of this problem.
> 
> Scarecrow23
> 
> snowfree52
> 
> Dingleberrydad
> 
> weird.


I know the rad mounts I have on my TX 10 I had to cutout holes for the plugs to go into so that the radiators would fit flush with the mount.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble fitting a Alphacool rad in front of their Merlin case? I thought I read somewhere that the plugs on the rad get in the way of the flex bay rad mount frame.


I have a UT60 360 in my front flex mount. Take a look at the pics. I ended up having to use some silicon fan spacers to get the clearance needed for the plugs. I have both size bitspower plugs in the pic as reference. Hope this helps









flex frame on rad (without spacer) - as a reference the holes on the flex mount and rad are not lined up. The mount needs to shift more to the right and hits the plugs.


flex frame with 5mm silicon fan isolator/spacer


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I don't see how fitting fans first into the flex bay rad mount would fix the problem of the backside port plugs on an Alphacool rad.
> 
> just sayin ... I've never seen mention of this before. I've got a Monsta 360 screwed to the flex bay rad mount, but the blue plastic plugs are in, but sure enough, they are flush, and you can see that the copper plugs would interfere with the mount.
> 
> I just checked some old logs that used Merlin and A-cool rads ... and don't see any mention of this problem.
> 
> Scarecrow23
> 
> snowfree52
> 
> Dingleberrydad
> 
> weird.


Im kinda surpried myself why no one has mentioned it before. I mean a lot of people use Alphacool rads in their Merlin cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> I have a UT60 360 in my front flex mount. Take a look at the pics. I ended up having to use some silicon fan spacers to get the clearance needed for the plugs. I have both size bitspower plugs in the pic as reference. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flex frame on rad (without spacer) - as a reference the holes on the flex mount and rad are not lined up. The mount needs to shift more to the right and hits the plugs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flex frame with 5mm silicon fan isolator/spacer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for these great images and your help in the matter. I think something like this should work.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im kinda surpried myself why no one has mentioned it before. I mean a lot of people use Alphacool rads in their Merlin cases.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Thanks for these great images and your help in the matter. I think something like this should work.


I was pretty upset at first but I had some gaskets on hand so installation wasnt an issue.

I will also update my log since there seems to be no mention of this (I have a couple more pics that should help).

I would go with something thicker than the EK 3mm option. After you tighten the fans down it will compress the neoprene and might still have interference issues. I looked back and I used the Phobya rubber isolators (7mm thickness). They do not compress much but I still had to run the lower profile bitspower plugs. I would say minimum of 7mm with a rubber gasket and 10mm for a silicone. My


----------



## socketus

Good job all round ! I have some xspc gaskets, but they're only 3mm ..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I had the same problem with the pedestal mounts... took a whole 10 minutes with the dremel to fix that issue...







Figure it's the price you pay for 6 port rads.









Before:

After:


----------



## SortOfGrim

UT60 + rad side mount = dremel time


----------



## seross69

Where there is a will there is a way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Kevin is the guy you want to talk to about things fitting. He has access to everything that has been tested. I think the rads he was using were older models without the huge number of ports, but this is something that he and Jim may take into consideration. Just an FYI


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Kevin is the guy you want to talk to about things fitting. He has access to everything that has been tested. I think the rads he was using were older models without the huge number of ports, but this is something that he and Jim may take into consideration. Just an FYI


Nice - this is why we love CL, I'd love to see a modified design released on all of these. Particularly as I haven't ordered my 4 360 flexbay mounts lol for my UT60s. Thanks for those pics skruffs super helpful. I'll have to get some of those pads for the side mounts that I do have (monsta 480, monsta 560 and xt45 560).


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice - this is why we love CL, I'd love to see a modified design released on all of these. Particularly as I haven't ordered my 4 360 flexbay mounts lol for my UT60s. Thanks for those pics skruffs super helpful. I'll have to get some of those pads for the side mounts that I do have (monsta 480, monsta 560 and xt45 560).


No problem. I am glad to help









I was planning to cut out the bracket a bit, but since I needed the extra height of the rad in my case (for the drain) I couldn't flip the flex mount around to have enough material to cut without affecting the strength of the bracket. This only left the spacer option.

I will also PM Kevin to give him some more pics I have to show this configuration so they could evaluate some possible solutions.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Kevin is the guy you want to talk to about things fitting. He has access to everything that has been tested. I think the rads he was using were older models without the huge number of ports, but this is something that he and Jim may take into consideration. Just an FYI
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - this is why we love CL, I'd love to see a modified design released on all of these. Particularly as I haven't ordered my 4 360 flexbay mounts lol for my UT60s. Thanks for those pics skruffs super helpful. I'll have to get some of those pads for the side mounts that I do have (monsta 480, monsta 560 and xt45 560).
Click to expand...

Well, our customers use enthusiast grade products and we want to sell enthusiast grade chassis for them to fit those products. Problem is, we can't always match the specs of all of the "accessories" out there because there's just too many. However, CL has been known to modify their product to accommodate such things in the future to avoid as many problems as possible. If only we could afford every radiator, fan, fan controller, motherboard and every other part that makes dimensions a pain to plan around, we definitely would. So, community feedback like we have in this thread is something that makes what we do much better for our customers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice - this is why we love CL, I'd love to see a modified design released on all of these. Particularly as I haven't ordered my 4 360 flexbay mounts lol for my UT60s. Thanks for those pics skruffs super helpful. I'll have to get some of those pads for the side mounts that I do have (monsta 480, monsta 560 and xt45 560).
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. I am glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to cut out the bracket a bit, but since I needed the extra height of the rad in my case (for the drain) I couldn't flip the flex mount around to have enough material to cut without affecting the strength of the bracket. This only left the spacer option.
> 
> I will also PM Kevin to give him some more pics I have to show this configuration so they could evaluate some possible solutions.
Click to expand...









Tis a good idea! I would be more than happy to help more, but since I don't have direct access to all of the chassis and parts, I'm not the guy. I'd just fumble it up for you guys, lol. So, yes, Kevin is the man with the master plan.


----------



## bongholio

My STH10 Build.
Build log is in EVGA forums.

Will try to bring it over here soon.


----------



## seross69

NICE RIG!!!


----------



## derickwm

Mmm nice!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Woah... I like the double reverse thing going on with the GPU runs!

Is there a downside to this setup at all?

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Haven't kept up with this thread in a while.....but I had put the word out about some incompatibilities with Alphacool rads quite some months ago, specifically with the pedestal radiator mounts.
In one of my SM8 pedestals I have 2xUT60 480mm rads, and to get the rads sitting flush I used the XSPC gaskets. That still leaves a problem with the extra port plugs awful close/against the flex bay locator pins in the front of the pedestal, but not enough of a problem to stop installation of the 480mm rads. I did cut one of the pins out, however as it's more of a nuisance than anything.

So anyway, using the XSPC gaskets is a good workaround to get a flush mount with the Alphacool radiators.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Haven't kept up with this thread in a while.....but I had put the word out about some incompatibilities with Alphacool rads quite some months ago, specifically with the pedestal radiator mounts.
> In one of my SM8 pedestals I have 2xUT60 480mm rads, and to get the rads sitting flush I used the XSPC gaskets. That still leaves a problem with the extra port plugs awful close/against the flex bay locator pins in the front of the pedestal, but not enough of a problem to stop installation of the 480mm rads. I did cut one of the pins out, however as it's more of a nuisance than anything.
> 
> So anyway, using the XSPC gaskets is a good workaround to get a flush mount with the Alphacool radiators.


That's good to hear. I didn't think a 3mm gasket was big enough.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That's good to hear. I didn't think a 3mm gasket was big enough.


Yep, because the tank is actually slightly inset from the radiator frame outside you don't need 100% of the plug top depth to get clear. I think about 2.5mm would do the trick, but 3 give enough extra for even the most 'spongy' O-rings on the plugs. Or just cut the excess away as I and others have done... then you can do whatever you want.

It only really is required if you are running rads on both sides... if you aren't then you can simply put the fans on the inside... and then you've got all kinds of room to spare!

If the frames were truly reversible you could simply turn them so they protruded out of the side and then run dual with no problems push-pull (same as above but with the frame 'flipped'). Unfortunately, despite looking like that would work, I remember finding that it would not - although at the moment I can't remember exactly why that was.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Haven't kept up with this thread in a while.....but I had put the word out about some incompatibilities with Alphacool rads quite some months ago, specifically with the pedestal radiator mounts.
> In one of my SM8 pedestals I have 2xUT60 480mm rads, and to get the rads sitting flush I used the XSPC gaskets. That still leaves a problem with the extra port plugs awful close/against the flex bay locator pins in the front of the pedestal, but not enough of a problem to stop installation of the 480mm rads. I did cut one of the pins out, however as it's more of a nuisance than anything.
> 
> So anyway, using the XSPC gaskets is a good workaround to get a flush mount with the Alphacool radiators.


I used one of those with some washers and it worked out great. Washers just sank into the foam but kept those caps from hitting the mount!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I used one of those with some washers and it worked out great. Washers just sank into the foam but kept those caps from hitting the mount!


So it doesnt work purely with the gasket. It needs washers as well?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So it doesnt work purely with the gasket. It needs washers as well?


The radiator mounts work fine with the gaskets, yes.


----------



## mandrix

dbl post arrrrrrgh.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So it doesnt work purely with the gasket. It needs washers as well?


You don't "need" it, but it does help.


----------



## socketus

Well, I don't know what Apocalypse was mounting his rad to, but Ragster's original question was about how fix the plugs hitting the flexbay mount - and there's only one way to fasten a fan to a flexbay mount - you don't have an option to place the fan on the inside, like for a pedestal side mount. Scruffs solution seems to be the best for the flexbay mount - so I'm not sure how washers could be applied to the flexbay mount.

Just sayin ... Mandrix' problem was also a pedestal mount, as was Digicidal's ... so I'm thinking, Ragster, to stick to Scruffs' solution ;-)


----------



## Liahkim

Hellow everyone ! My name is Youri aka Liahkim or Mikhail whichever you prefer and proud owner of a ST10-X









Don't really have a buildlog since I didn't think I'd turn out like it did and ....didn't make enough pictures







Here it is finished!


----------



## socketus

Nice one Liahkim. Can you take a pic from the side, door open ? I'd like a look at the full gear install, please. Is that a 400mm tall res ? Green & red is really well done


----------



## Liahkim

Yep it's a 400 mm res ! ^^ Thanks ! I would have preferred an all green theme but....in the end it's somewhat different.

Since I'm new here am I allowed to post another pic ? Don't want to flood or anything ^^"
But since you asked here is another pic from the side


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liahkim*
> 
> Yep it's a 400 mm res ! ^^ Thanks ! I would have preferred an all green theme but....in the end it's somewhat different.
> 
> Since I'm new here am I allowed to post another pic ? Don't want to flood or anything ^^"
> But since you asked here is another pic from the side


looks great!


----------



## Liahkim

Thanks man!







was my first time going big on watercooling ^^"


----------



## Ixander

anyone have any info about the SM8 pedestal hdd side mount? I would like to get one of those.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liahkim*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was my first time going big on watercooling ^^"


Great ! take as many pix and post as many as you want ! Also, you can add fotos to your account/profile - do some digging, you'll find Add Photos text to click on.
So there's a pedestal, too - I didn't think your build was getting along on just that 360







Welcome to the CL world, ST10 FTW !


----------



## stren

Nice bongholio love 2P rigs in STH10s. So sick. Liahkim that turned out really nice. I wish you had a green motherboard and sleeve too though, we don't see enough green builds IMO









Don't worry about flooding us with pics, when we aren't building our own rigs we like to live vicariously


----------



## Pidoma

When I get my promotion I will be getting SM8 for my first WC build.

You guys have inspired me and I hope I can compete with some of your builds.

I hope to have my new case and computer in less than a month! Will post a picture when my case arrives and also when the build is finished.

Keep up the sexy Case Labs builds!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> When I get my promotion I will be getting SM8 for my first WC build.
> 
> You guys have inspired me and I hope I can compete with some of your builds.
> 
> I hope to have my new case and computer in less than a month! Will post a picture when my case arrives and also when the build is finished.
> 
> Keep up the sexy Case Labs builds!


Nice as time goes buy I really appreciate the details of the SM8 design more and more







It's a great case


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just wondering, why have the drop in mount options not been expanded to the Magnum series of cases?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just wondering, why have the drop in mount options not been expanded to the Magnum series of cases?


I think because CL intend to replace Magnum with Gemini soon. However soon has been happening and probably will happen for a little while yet. There are 2 maybe 2 M8's out there with drop in mounts though and someone was selling one (maybe utnorris) a few weeks back.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Ok thanks, I didn't know the Magnum series was actually being replaced. Do you think Gemini will be out before the end of the year?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Ok thanks, I didn't know the Magnum series was actually being replaced. Do you think Gemini will be out before the end of the year?


I'm out of the loop on that. I think it's next up now that the S5 is done, but I would be very surprised if we see a product launch before jan. The S5 took a long time after the S3 was launched, and that was an iteration, the Gemini series is a full new design that needs to be expandable across a range of sizes so it's a lot more planning and design work IMO.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just wondering, why have the drop in mount options not been expanded to the Magnum series of cases?
> 
> 
> 
> I think because CL intend to replace Magnum with Gemini soon. However soon has been happening and probably will happen for a little while yet. There are 2 maybe 2 M8's out there with drop in mounts though and someone was selling one (maybe utnorris) a few weeks back.
Click to expand...

Which, originally, was mine.







I was the only other person besides Jim to own an M8 with drop-in mounts. I was special, even 2 years years ago!









As a reminder to all who have builds, we have prizes for you to show off your handiwork!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Which, originally, was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the only other person besides Jim to own an M8 with drop-in mounts. I was special, even 2 years years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder to all who have builds, we have prizes for you to show off your handiwork!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest


And then I bought it (so I was special too







) and then sold it to utnorris a year later. Now it's back up for sale for $350 in the sale threads...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Which, originally, was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the only other person besides Jim to own an M8 with drop-in mounts. I was special, even 2 years years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder to all who have builds, we have prizes for you to show off your handiwork!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest
> 
> 
> 
> And then I bought it (so I was special too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then sold it to utnorris a year later. Now it's back up for sale for $350 in the sale threads...
Click to expand...

True story!


----------



## p0Pe

Add me to the owners club please!









Two builds so far:

Project M8:










http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build

Project N.V.










http://www.overclock.net/t/1408451/project-n-v/0_20

Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Add me to the owners club!
> 
> Two builds so far:
> 
> Project M8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build
> 
> Project N.V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408451/project-n-v/0_20


Nice and clean looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Add me to the owners club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two builds so far:
> 
> Project M8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build
> 
> Project N.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408451/project-n-v/0_20
> 
> Thanks


Love those builds. The YouTube video for Project N.V. is just awesome.


----------



## Escovado

Here's my submission for membership in the Official Case Labs Owners Club. My Magnum TH10:

Inside:



Panels removed:



Buttoned up and ready to nuke my electric bill:



Maybe in the near future I'll add some bling bling and custom wiring, but I'm very happy with my new system build for now!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Here's my submission for membership in the Official Case Labs Owners Club. My Magnum TH10:
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> Panels removed:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttoned up and ready to nuke my electric bill:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the near future I'll add some bling bling and custom wiring, but I'm very happy with my new system build for now!


Nice build, don't forget to enter the Build Off Contest!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426711/the-caselabs-build-off-contest


----------



## LunaP

Got a question for you guys, on the M8, didn't notice this in the line up with the current caselabs last time I looked must have missed it. I was ready to build up my new rig and got the Carbide Air540 from Corsair since someone turned me on to the cube design. Would you say these cases are about the same size or would I have a bit more leeway to add in a few SSD's HDD's and at least a couple opticals while still building a good WC setup ( new and this will be my first time making a custom loop )

Specs for new rig:

Corsair AX1200i
Asus RIVE BE (waiting on release)
4960x
2x Titans (MAYBE a third later if price drops due to volcanic islands release )
32gb Trident X GSkill 2400 (getting another 32 gig later this month )
Corsair SP Extreme performance 2pack x 4
Corsair Professional sleeved cabling (red)
Samsung 840 Evo 1TB SSD
Still debating on fan controllers.

Reason I'm asking is because In my current case (bought over a week ago ) I see enough room for dual 360 Rad's or 360/240 depending. I want to have a nice display which is another reason I grabbed the carbide because its a full window (no handle ) to display the board cleanly without clutter etc. Question about the M8 would be, is there a full window panel option? Also is the M8 more space efficient or just a higher quality carbide ?

Appreciate any input as I still have 2 days left to return my case. Would have kept it initially due to getting an H100i but after reading more and more into the RIVE BE thread someone pointed out that it would almost be a joke to run such a high end system on Air and that WC should at LEAST be considered. I do agree it does look sexy and the more I read into it the more I want it.

Thanks in advance!

I should mention I have no experience modding so would there be a supple amount of options to order to customize this case?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Here's my submission for membership in the Official Case Labs Owners Club. My Magnum TH10:
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttoned up and ready to nuke my electric bill:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the near future I'll add some bling bling and custom wiring, but I'm very happy with my new system build for now!


Noctua'd up like a boss. Very nice.


----------



## stren

Nice Escovado
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Got a question for you guys, on the M8, didn't notice this in the line up with the current caselabs last time I looked must have missed it. I was ready to build up my new rig and got the Carbide Air540 from Corsair since someone turned me on to the cube design. Would you say these cases are about the same size or would I have a bit more leeway to add in a few SSD's HDD's and at least a couple opticals while still building a good WC setup ( new and this will be my first time making a custom loop )
> 
> Specs for new rig:
> 
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus RIVE BE (waiting on release)
> 4960x
> 2x Titans (MAYBE a third later if price drops due to volcanic islands release )
> 32gb Trident X GSkill 2400 (getting another 32 gig later this month )
> Corsair SP Extreme performance 2pack x 4
> Corsair Professional sleeved cabling (red)
> Samsung 840 Evo 1TB SSD
> Still debating on fan controllers.
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because In my current case (bought over a week ago ) I see enough room for dual 360 Rad's or 360/240 depending. I want to have a nice display which is another reason I grabbed the carbide because its a full window (no handle ) to display the board cleanly without clutter etc. Question about the M8 would be, is there a full window panel option? Also is the M8 more space efficient or just a higher quality carbide ?
> 
> Appreciate any input as I still have 2 days left to return my case. Would have kept it initially due to getting an H100i but after reading more and more into the RIVE BE thread someone pointed out that it would almost be a joke to run such a high end system on Air and that WC should at LEAST be considered. I do agree it does look sexy and the more I read into it the more I want it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I should mention I have no experience modding so would there be a supple amount of options to order to customize this case?


M8 was actually the first to be released quite a while back. The Air540 is a case designed for air cooling, yes you can put water cooling in it, but the M8 is designed for water cooling in a no compromises way.

The M8 size spec: Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 20.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 510mm)

The Air 540 size spec: 415mm x 332mm x 458mm (not specified which dimension is which)

So yes a bit bigger in every dimension which will give you more options for thicker radiators etc. (Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 100mm, Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm)

Yes there is an XL window option for $20 more:



I wouldn't say that the M8 is more space efficient than the 540 just because it's bigger but it does give you more options. There is the option to run two power supplies, there is a removable motherboard tray. It's made out of thick Aluminum and not steel or plastic. It has more drive bays if you want. It can house more radiators if you want (four 360s - two each at top and bottom plus more with optional flexbay and side mounts) vs "280mm top radiator support and room for a 360mm radiator on the front panel" on the 540. A 280 and 360 is not enough to watercool a hex and two titans and certainly not enough for a third titan IMO.

Yes the M8 is more expensive, but it is a far better case. You could even save money by buying a 4930K instead and that would be enough money to buy the case.

Yes there are lots of accessories so that you don't have to mod. That's the beauty of CaseLabs if you want to mod it's actually hard to find something that needs doing.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate any input as I still have 2 days left to return my case...I should mention I have no experience modding so would there be a supple amount of options to order to customize this case?


Here's my two cents. The Corsair case you purchased is a nice choice. However, I what I love about CaseLabs chassis is that they are designed to be very modular. If you peruse their web store, you will see the many different options you can purchase to fit what you want in your case--without needing to modify anything. I'm not a case modder myself (I have no where to really work at this time). You can add pedestals to make you case bigger, buy different types of doors, radiator / fan mounts, etc. etc.. You can see my build with an Asus RIVE motherboard a couple of posts before yours. I used a Magnum TH10 case. The fit and finish on all their components is excellent. All metal and no plastic junk that will break. This is the first case I have owned where my build wasn't held back by a case I had to modify to get what I wanted.

You will not regret owning a CaseLabs case. They are worth every penny. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Noctua'd up like a boss. Very nice.


I've used Noctua fans exclusively since 2008. A lot of people don't like the color, but I love their quality and lack of noise. And when they run at full speed the sound they make doesn't irritate my tinnitus. I also have never had any of their fans fail on me.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice Escovado
> M8 was actually the first to be released quite a while back. The Air540 is a case designed for air cooling, yes you can put water cooling in it, but the M8 is designed for water cooling in a no compromises way.
> 
> The M8 size spec: Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 20.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 510mm)
> 
> The Air 540 size spec: 415mm x 332mm x 458mm (not specified which dimension is which)
> 
> So yes a bit bigger in every dimension which will give you more options for thicker radiators etc. (Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 100mm, Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm)
> 
> Yes there is an XL window option for $20 more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that the M8 is more space efficient than the 540 just because it's bigger but it does give you more options. There is the option to run two power supplies, there is a removable motherboard tray. It's made out of thick Aluminum and not steel or plastic. It has more drive bays if you want. It can house more radiators if you want (four 360s - two each at top and bottom plus more with optional flexbay and side mounts) vs "280mm top radiator support and room for a 360mm radiator on the front panel" on the 540. A 280 and 360 is not enough to watercool a hex and two titans and certainly not enough for a third titan IMO.
> 
> Yes the M8 is more expensive, but it is a far better case. You could even save money by buying a 4930K instead and that would be enough money to buy the case.
> 
> Yes there are lots of accessories so that you don't have to mod. That's the beauty of CaseLabs if you want to mod it's actually hard to find something that needs doing.


Price isn't an issue, just wanted to verify, appreciate the update on that, would be nice if they had an option to not have the handle on the side and be a full on window with a screw on the back and or pull.

As for the 540, I was under the impression it was made for both, thanks for updating that, it makes more sense that its more for air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Here's my two cents. The Corsair case you purchased is a nice choice. However, I what I love about CaseLabs chassis is that they are designed to be very modular. If you peruse their web store, you will see the many different options you can purchase to fit what you want in your case--without needing to modify anything. I'm not a case modder myself (I have no where to really work at this time). You can add pedestals to make you case bigger, buy different types of doors, radiator / fan mounts, etc. etc.. You can see my build with an Asus RIVE motherboard a couple of posts before yours. I used a Magnum TH10 case. The fit and finish on all their components is excellent. All metal and no plastic junk that will break. This is the first case I have owned where my build wasn't held back by a case I had to modify to get what I wanted.
> 
> You will not regret owning a CaseLabs case. They are worth every penny. That's my honest opinion.


I see there are lots of options my only gripe I'd say is the lack of photos ( or I may be missing something ) as with the cases I just see drop down menus which don't tell me what is what. I think that's my main issue in staying away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I've used Noctua fans exclusively since 2008. A lot of people don't like the color, but I love their quality and lack of noise. And when they run at full speed the sound they make doesn't irritate my tinnitus. I also have never had any of their fans fail on me.


Do Noctua's make any SP style fans? I'm aware of the quality as I have some in my old Cosmos.


----------



## Barefooter

I agree with Stren buy a 4930K instead and get the Case Labs case. You won't hardly notice any difference in the CPU, but will certainly notice the difference in the case.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I've used Noctua fans exclusively since 2008. A lot of people don't like the color, but I love their quality and lack of noise. And when they run at full speed the sound they make doesn't irritate my tinnitus. I also have never had any of their fans fail on me.


I don't mind the color of Noctua fans at all. In fact, when used with copper accents like you have done, works very well. I have owned a few Noctua fans myself in the past, loved 'em for all of the reasons you mentioned. I am kind of picky though about my color schemes for my builds, and they just never have worked for what I've done so far...so they didn't last.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate any input as I still have 2 days left to return my case. Would have kept it initially due to getting an H100i but after reading more and more into the RIVE BE thread someone pointed out that it would almost be a joke to run such a high end system on Air and that WC should at LEAST be considered. I do agree it does look sexy and the more I read into it the more I want it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I should mention I have no experience modding so would there be a supple amount of options to order to customize this case?


As the Gentlemen before me have already said it may be more expensive but you can do so much more easier with a CL case than any other. They sell accessories for anything and everything. You will not find a case better made.. Stop thinking about it return the case you have, the 4960 and get a 4930 and a CL case.. get a pedestal and a 120mm Extended top and then you can put 2 420's in the pedestal and 2 360 monsta in the top!! and still have room to put s 240 in the front if you want.

You get these radiator mounts for the pedestal LINK
and this for a 240 in the front LINK


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I see there are lots of options my only gripe I'd say is the lack of photos ( or I may be missing something ) as with the cases I just see drop down menus which don't tell me what is what. I think that's my main issue in staying away.


Yeah, their web store can use some improvements in the photos for the individual component pages to give customers a better idea what fits where. I bought my case pretty much stock and then ordered additional parts as I needed them afterward. Once you have the case in front of you then it's a lot easier to picture what you need. If you have specific questions about how certain components would fit in that M8 case, then post them here or contact CaseLabs directly.

EDIT: Go to their individual component pages to see what some of the drop-down menu stuff looks like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Do Noctua's make any SP style fans? I'm aware of the quality as I have some in my old Cosmos.


Noctua has a static pressure fan (I assume that is what you meant by "SP") for radiator applications. I used their NF-F12s on my radiators in push + pull configuration. My radiators are Hardware Labs SR-1s. My system is pretty much silent with 31 Noctua fans in it. The PSU is the main source of noise. They work very well for low airflow types of radiators. My system has an Intel 4930K CPU, Two Radeon HD 7990s in Corssfire (4 GPUs). They are all over clocked. The water temperature stabilizes @ ~ 38C running the OCCT power supply torture test. The only component making any real noise while the system is maxed-out is the Lepa 1600 watt PSU.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Noctua'd up like a boss. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Noctua fans exclusively since 2008. A lot of people don't like the color, but I love their quality and lack of noise. And when they run at full speed the sound they make doesn't irritate my tinnitus. I also have never had any of their fans fail on me.
Click to expand...

Noctua is working on releasing their "Redux" series of fans, as well, which will come in All black, and white blade with black frame variants I believe. Can't wait til those suckers hit the market!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I agree with Stren buy a 4930K instead and get the Case Labs case. You won't hardly notice any difference in the CPU, but will certainly notice the difference in the case.


Ditto that too. I've been running the 4930K and it overclocks just a well as the 4960X (according to the reviews I have read of the 4960X). Save your money and get a 4930K. Ditto on the case too,


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Noctua is working on releasing their "Redux" series of fans, as well, which will come in All black, and white blade with black frame variants I believe. Can't wait til those suckers hit the market!


Oooo nice heads up. I would love to see those!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Noctua is working on releasing their "Redux" series of fans, as well, which will come in All black, and white blade with black frame variants I believe. Can't wait til those suckers hit the market!


That's great news. They deserve to have a bigger market share. Their current color scheme isn't appealing to a lot of builders, but it never bothered me. Besides, as PCModderMike mentioned, they match my copper color scheme.


----------



## LunaP

Lol appreciate it though I never saif there was an issue with price so Id rather keep my 4960x since Id rather be gauranteed a good chip as Ive had bad luck in the past. I'll return the case though.

Im heading to the airport now so Ill update with a few more questions when I get there.


----------



## Thrasher1016

I happen to have both a CaseLabs S3 and a Corsair Air 540, so I have a good perspective, and soon I will have a _better_ perspective; I'm ordering an MH10!

CaseLabs is the Koenigsegg to the 540's Corvette, which is a Corvette to most other case manufacturers' Aveo.

If that's not easy enough to follow, my bad...









But basically the CL will be the best thing you can do, but you spend the best money you have because best = all.

Gotta pay to play.









That all being said, I have a use and a niche for each of them that I own, and they each fit a purpose!

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Noctua is working on releasing their "Redux" series of fans, as well, which will come in All black, and white blade with black frame variants I believe. Can't wait til those suckers hit the market!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo nice heads up. I would love to see those!
Click to expand...

Yeah, they showed prototypes at Computex. http://www.eteknix.com/computex-noctua-detail-project-redux-coming-q4-2013/

Those would look nice in any CL case


----------



## Solonowarion

Wow I cant wait


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol appreciate it though I never saif there was an issue with price so Id rather keep my 4960x since Id rather be gauranteed a good chip as Ive had bad luck in the past. I'll return the case though..


Price wasn't an issue with me either. I've used Intel extreme CPUs on my last few builds. I broke with tradition this time. If you already have a 4960X then certainly keep it. I got a good over clocker in my 4930K this time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, they showed prototypes at Computex. http://www.eteknix.com/computex-noctua-detail-project-redux-coming-q4-2013/
> 
> *Those would look nice in any CL case*


Agreed.
LOL I literally had just pulled up the same link from Google when I F5ed here...I think I'll plan on switching all my fans out for those once more details are out.


----------



## LunaP

Alright ended up having to wait another 45 minutes while they replaced a part on the plane, now finally up in the air. As for the M8, does it still require modification to fit 480's? I read someones build log to where they were missing about 5mm or so of space and had to cut it out to get it to fit, possibly a diff style ?

Also while on the 540 someone told that dual 360's or 360/240 would be enough for 2x titans and the 4960, but here I'm being told otherwise. What is the recommended about? I don't want to hang RAD's everywhere if I can save a lil space for drives and an additional pump/Res if needed + lighting and some design work.

As far as WC goes I was originally looking at getting EK blocks ( the see thru ( clear types ) ) for my GPU's but saw somewhere a block that had LED outlines on it. Is that from XSBC? Couldn't find the name, would def love to know if such blocks exist w/ lighting as that would really bring out the build.

Also being told that Acrylic tubing isn't recommended for starters. I'm looking @ transparent tubing though and want to use red cooling fluid. For those of you with already built out M8's any recommendations?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> As far as WC goes I was originally looking at getting EK blocks ( the see thru ( clear types ) ) for my GPU's but saw somewhere a block that had LED outlines on it. Is that from XSBC? Couldn't find the name, would def love to know if such blocks exist w/ lighting as that would really bring out the build.
> 
> Also being told that Acrylic tubing isn't recommended for starters. I'm looking @ transparent tubing though and want to use red cooling fluid. For those of you with already built out M8's any recommendations?


This January I did my first watercooling loop. Also my first time building a a pc and doing any case modding. A few months later I decided to bend acrylic seeing as there was so much talk about it.

I think I was the first one on ocn to do a bent acrylic build. And im still a noob when it comes to this stuff. Not that it is impressive or anything but you should do acrylic if you want to.

Are you a pilot?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> This January I did my first watercooling loop. Also my first time building a a pc and doing any case modding. A few months later I decided to bend acrylic seeing as there was so much talk about it.
> 
> I think I was the first one on ocn to do a bent acrylic build. And im still a noob when it comes to this stuff. Not that it is impressive or anything but you should do acrylic if you want to.
> 
> Are you a pilot?


Ah ok, so there's no need to worry? Which tubing has that glossyness that really lets the fluid color shine through? I'm pretty sure it WAS acrylic but might be wrong.

Also no lol just flying back home, was in Atlanta for business.

So what I wanna do , is be able to have an area where I can put 2-3 SSD's , 2x Optical drives ( max , possibly just 1 ) and a fan controller. The rest have room for a long tube style res as I like the look of them, and I'm guessing for a case this size 2 pumps would be best? Thinking 2x DB's as they're small and powerful from what I've read.
Rad's either 360's or 480's, though looking again at a few build logs I'm guessing its 360's now, so 360 on the front SHOULD give me enough room for a drive bay on the top and or bottom correct? Might pop them on the other side though depending. I've yet to see any build that really utilizes the drive bays, mostly flooded w/ fans and rads.

I'm still hoping for an XXL Window if possible, sim to the window on the 540, by means to fully display as I think that looks gorgeous that way, but maybe there are some after market mods for it ?

I can probably draw out what I'm looking to do if anyone can recommend the parts, also I see there are top and bottom extentions? I'm guessing for Rad's or any other uses? Which works best for some of you that have them? Does the bottom part come w/ wheels?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah ok, so there's no need to worry? Which tubing has that glossyness that really lets the fluid color shine through? I'm pretty sure it WAS acrylic but might be wrong.
> 
> Also no lol just flying back home, was in Atlanta for business.
> 
> So what I wanna do , is be able to have an area where I can put 2-3 SSD's , 2x Optical drives ( max , possibly just 1 ) and a fan controller. The rest have room for a long tube style res as I like the look of them, and I'm guessing for a case this size 2 pumps would be best? Thinking 2x DB's as they're small and powerful from what I've read.
> Rad's either 360's or 480's, though looking again at a few build logs I'm guessing its 360's now, so 360 on the front SHOULD give me enough room for a drive bay on the top and or bottom correct? Might pop them on the other side though depending. I've yet to see any build that really utilizes the drive bays, mostly flooded w/ fans and rads.
> 
> I'm still hoping for an XXL Window if possible, sim to the window on the 540, by means to fully display as I think that looks gorgeous that way, but maybe there are some after market mods for it ?
> 
> I can probably draw out what I'm looking to do if anyone can recommend the parts, also I see there are top and bottom extentions? I'm guessing for Rad's or any other uses? Which works best for some of you that have them? Does the bottom part come w/ wheels?


Yes acrylic lets the fluid really shine. No need to worry. Can take a little to get used to just order lots of tube.



I have yet to get my first CL case so cant help you there yet.


----------



## LunaP

Well this is embarassing, I always thought after clicking "enter" on the case labs page that those 9 it showed were all they had. Finally noticed the top option in the menu. Now I see M10 and M8, Can anyone verify if the M8 supports E-ATX? I'm preferring the m8 due to the top head room for rad space vs the half amount from the m10, though I know I could get a pedastol, but not sure if it would fit under my desk @ that point as I dont' have a point in my room to show case it like some of lucky ones do.

Also that acrylic, looks more like bent glass ( prof though ) lol I saw a more fluid looking model somewhere, how hard is it to get the tubes to bend? Do you need to use a tool or some sort of chemical for the way you designed yours? Looks nice but almost metal if nothing else LOL, Nice though.


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Got a question for you guys, on the M8, didn't notice this in the line up with the current caselabs last time I looked must have missed it. I was ready to build up my new rig and got the Carbide Air540 from Corsair since someone turned me on to the cube design. Would you say these cases are about the same size or would I have a bit more leeway to add in a few SSD's HDD's and at least a couple opticals while still building a good WC setup ( new and this will be my first time making a custom loop )
> 
> Specs for new rig:
> 
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus RIVE BE (waiting on release)
> 4960x
> 2x Titans (MAYBE a third later if price drops due to volcanic islands release )
> 32gb Trident X GSkill 2400 (getting another 32 gig later this month )
> Corsair SP Extreme performance 2pack x 4
> Corsair Professional sleeved cabling (red)
> Samsung 840 Evo 1TB SSD
> Still debating on fan controllers.
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because In my current case (bought over a week ago ) I see enough room for dual 360 Rad's or 360/240 depending. I want to have a nice display which is another reason I grabbed the carbide because its a full window (no handle ) to display the board cleanly without clutter etc. Question about the M8 would be, is there a full window panel option? Also is the M8 more space efficient or just a higher quality carbide ?
> 
> Appreciate any input as I still have 2 days left to return my case. Would have kept it initially due to getting an H100i but after reading more and more into the RIVE BE thread someone pointed out that it would almost be a joke to run such a high end system on Air and that WC should at LEAST be considered. I do agree it does look sexy and the more I read into it the more I want it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I should mention I have no experience modding so would there be a supple amount of options to order to customize this case?


For a start why buy plastic when you can buy Aluminum and be restricted by the design and and user friendliness of the PC case.
Then think about when you do alter a case with a Case Labs you can purchase a part of the case that you have altered to bring it back to stock and build your next build you cant do that with many PC cases your talking chalk and cheese . Case Lab cases live forever they never Date
Quickly send it back you will never be sorry you did I can promise you that


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well this is embarassing, I always thought after clicking "enter" on the case labs page that those 9 it showed were all they had. Finally noticed the top option in the menu. Now I see M10 and M8, Can anyone verify if the M8 supports E-ATX? I'm preferring the m8 due to the top head room for rad space vs the half amount from the m10, though I know I could get a pedastol, but not sure if it would fit under my desk @ that point as I dont' have a point in my room to show case it like some of lucky ones do.
> 
> Also that acrylic, looks more like bent glass ( prof though ) lol I saw a more fluid looking model somewhere, how hard is it to get the tubes to bend? Do you need to use a tool or some sort of chemical for the way you designed yours? Looks nice but almost metal if nothing else LOL, Nice though.


Here is B-Neg's guide. http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright ended up having to wait another 45 minutes while they replaced a part on the plane, now finally up in the air. As for the M8, does it still require modification to fit 480's? I read someones build log to where they were missing about 5mm or so of space and had to cut it out to get it to fit, possibly a diff style ?
> 
> Also while on the 540 someone told that dual 360's or 360/240 would be enough for 2x titans and the 4960, but here I'm being told otherwise. What is the recommended about? I don't want to hang RAD's everywhere if I can save a lil space for drives and an additional pump/Res if needed + lighting and some design work.
> 
> As far as WC goes I was originally looking at getting EK blocks ( the see thru ( clear types ) ) for my GPU's but saw somewhere a block that had LED outlines on it. Is that from XSBC? Couldn't find the name, would def love to know if such blocks exist w/ lighting as that would really bring out the build.
> 
> Also being told that Acrylic tubing isn't recommended for starters. I'm looking @ transparent tubing though and want to use red cooling fluid. For those of you with already built out M8's any recommendations?


The Ek GPU water blocks have holes in them to put leds so that they will light up..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well this is embarassing, I always thought after clicking "enter" on the case labs page that those 9 it showed were all they had. Finally noticed the top option in the menu. Now I see M10 and M8, Can anyone verify if the M8 supports E-ATX? I'm preferring the m8 due to the top head room for rad space vs the half amount from the m10, though I know I could get a pedastol, but not sure if it would fit under my desk @ that point as I dont' have a point in my room to show case it like some of lucky ones do.
> 
> Also that acrylic, looks more like bent glass ( prof though ) lol I saw a more fluid looking model somewhere, how hard is it to get the tubes to bend? Do you need to use a tool or some sort of chemical for the way you designed yours? Looks nice but almost metal if nothing else LOL, Nice though.


You bend the Arcylic tube using a heat gun and a inset in the tube. See this page for more info.. LINK


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I see there are lots of options my only gripe I'd say is the lack of photos ( or I may be missing something ) as with the cases I just see drop down menus which don't tell me what is what. I think that's my main issue in staying away.


You HAVE clicked on the photo of the case on its own page, right ? and have clicked thru the 17 images that popup ?
Also - you can check M8 build logs from the OP in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club

A quick way to get a lot of images of the M8 is to google - case labs m8

google LINK

The great thing about CL cases is :

modularity - lightweight - options - long life - support - USA made

You have options out the bazoo, from having it primered and custom painted - CL can do that, when they have time, or you can use an approved paint shop. The CL case is not a stamped steel case with plastic that has to be dremeled and cut to fit the w/c gear into it. Be warned - you will buy components like mad, trying to FILL IT UP ! ;-)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You HAVE clicked on the photo of the case on its own page, right ? and have clicked thru the 17 images that popup ?
> Also - you can check M8 build logs from the OP in this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club
> 
> A quick way to get a lot of images of the M8 is to google - case labs m8
> 
> google LINK
> 
> The great thing about CL cases is :
> 
> modularity - lightweight - options - long life - support - USA made
> 
> You have options out the bazoo, from having it primered and custom painted - CL can do that, when they have time, or you can use an approved paint shop. The CL case is not a stamped steel case with plastic that has to be dremeled and cut to fit the w/c gear into it. Be warned - you will buy components like mad, trying to FILL IT UP ! ;-)


Yeah what I meant is picks showing the parts kinda like when customizing a car online when unclick an option it shows to give u an idea of what it looks like. Ive been perusing the thread a while now slowly catching up.

As for acrylic I'm gonna have to read more into it , any alternatives that still give a nice gloss ?


----------



## stren

If you want 480s and don't want to mod then I'd go with a bigger case like the MH10 or TH10. If you want single wide you could go with the SM8 or even the STH10 seeing as cost isn't a concern.

Yes a R4E will work in any of the 8+ slot cases.

The *Air* 540 is called the Air for a reason I guess. Corsair want to push you to the 900D if you want serious water cooling. It's really designed to support light water cooling, not hardcore stuff.

Yes two titans and a hex could be done with 2 360s, (I've done a lot more powerful rigs on similar cooling before) I forgot you were using 2350rpm fans. Personally though I'd get quieter fans and more rads in the M8


----------



## braindeadmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright ended up having to wait another 45 minutes while they replaced a part on the plane, now finally up in the air. As for the M8, does it still require modification to fit 480's? I read someones build log to where they were missing about 5mm or so of space and had to cut it out to get it to fit, possibly a diff style ?
> 
> Also while on the 540 someone told that dual 360's or 360/240 would be enough for 2x titans and the 4960, but here I'm being told otherwise. What is the recommended about? I don't want to hang RAD's everywhere if I can save a lil space for drives and an additional pump/Res if needed + lighting and some design work.
> 
> As far as WC goes I was originally looking at getting EK blocks ( the see thru ( clear types ) ) for my GPU's but saw somewhere a block that had LED outlines on it. Is that from XSBC? Couldn't find the name, would def love to know if such blocks exist w/ lighting as that would really bring out the build.
> 
> Also being told that Acrylic tubing isn't recommended for starters. I'm looking @ transparent tubing though and want to use red cooling fluid. For those of you with already built out M8's any recommendations?


The M8 would require fairly extensive modification for 480s; it's just a shade over 500 long (exact dimensions are on CL web site). If you must have 480s, get an M10.

A contemporary 120mm x 120mm radiator can provide between 30 and 125 watts of cooling power depending on the desired coolant-air delta T and fan speed. So with say 2000 rpm fans in push/pull and a Delta T of 10 degrees Centigrade, I'd say 2 x 360s is "enough", as you should have comfortably 700-800 watts radiant cooling capacity. That said, the best and quietest fans (12 of em) at 2000 rpm will not be particularly quiet. OCN is all about overkill, and biases run deep here. I prefer as close to silent as possible. So I have 2 x 560s and 3 x 360 in my current rig (dual Xeons, overclocked) and 2 x 690s. Fans rarely need to spin at more than 600 rpm when working, and I have them able to shut off if not needed. When web surfing or casually using the machine without any work going on in the background, passive cooling provides enough capacity that the fans are usually off.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindeadmac*
> 
> The M8 would require fairly extensive modification for 480s; it's just a shade over 500 long (exact dimensions are on CL web site). If you must have 480s, get an M10.
> 
> A contemporary 120mm x 120mm radiator can provide between 30 and 125 watts of cooling power depending on the desired coolant-air delta T and fan speed. So with say 2000 rpm fans in push/pull and a Delta T of 10 degrees Centigrade, I'd say 2 x 360s is "enough", as you should have comfortably 700-800 watts radiant cooling capacity. That said, the best and quietest fans (12 of em) at 2000 rpm will not be particularly quiet. OCN is all about overkill, and biases run deep here. I prefer as close to silent as possible. So I have 2 x 560s and 3 x 360 in my current rig (dual Xeons, overclocked) and 2 x 690s. Fans rarely need to spin at more than 600 rpm when working, and I have them able to shut off if not needed. When web surfing or casually using the machine without any work going on in the background, passive cooling provides enough capacity that the fans are usually off.


MH10 not M10 - the M10 is the M8 but a 10 slotter









But yes I'm with you, more rads less rpm


----------



## LunaP

Ah ok makes sense, guess I could do a few 360s instead. I love big but I cant overkill just yet as far as case size goes since my anime/computer isnt as big as in my previous house but I love the cube design so id like to stay with the m8/m10 if possible not sure what the change is with the mh.

That out of the way, I would get a fan controller and probably go silent. From the wattages ur stating would 1200w be enough ?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> would 1200w be enough ?


If you're parts list for your build is still this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus RIVE BE (waiting on release)
> 4960x
> 2x Titans (MAYBE a third later if price drops due to volcanic islands release )
> 32gb Trident X GSkill 2400 (getting another 32 gig later this month )
> Corsair SP Extreme performance 2pack x 4
> Corsair Professional sleeved cabling (red)
> Samsung 840 Evo 1TB SSD
> Still debating on fan controllers.


Then yes, the Corsair AX1200i is enough to power that configuration.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> If you're parts list for your build is still this:
> Then yes, the Corsair AX1200i is enough to power that configuration.


I meant w/ adding in pumps, radiators etc for cooling, as earlier someone was stating a higher watt use, so had me concerned that's all. I'm currently removing all the fans off my Air540 atm going to return it today along w/ the H100i I guess. Still more than half a month away till the RIVE release so I still have time to plan this out.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah ok makes sense, guess I could do a few 360s instead. I love big but I cant overkill just yet as far as case size goes since my anime/computer isnt as big as in my previous house but I love the cube design so id like to stay with the m8/m10 if possible not sure what the change is with the mh.
> 
> That out of the way, I would get a fan controller and probably go silent. From the wattages ur stating would 1200w be enough ?


The H in MH10 means it's deeper and can support HPTX boards. It's the same height and width as the M8 just super deep and can do 480s.

Here's some MH10 examples:





































Yeah 1200W will be enough unless you're planning to add that third titan and run them at 1.3V. Fans and pumps and stuff don't usually add that much power.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The H in MH10 means it's deeper and can support HPTX boards. It's the same height and width as the M8 just super deep and can do 480s.
> 
> Here's some MH10 examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 1200W will be enough unless you're planning to add that third titan and run them at 1.3V. Fans and pumps and stuff don't usually add that much power.


Wouldn't mind seeing the build log for that one up there.

As far as Deep goes, I guess that would work. I'm just having a hard time deciding, as this would be my first WC build, and I've already been back and forth the store alot and online sending things back , ordering new, learning a bit more and so forth, even now when I figured I was close to having all my parts, I find myself starting all over again, when case labs was initially something I didn't think I'd touch till a later time.

I'm unsure of the 3rd titan, but not sure if I'd swap up to 1.3 either, though I like to have at least 10-20% headroom on my PSU, so I guess I should also take back the corsair for a 1600 just in case?

My ultimate idea would be to build it so it would be viewable from the side (showcased) as I find that sexy about the Air, and I've seen some of the other models on the Caselabs as well. So I'd wanna be able to get the board in and get some nice clean loops if anything. While putting everything else out of view ( minus the Rad's and reservoirs as the Capsule Res's look amazing!) I'd still wanna have my drive bays and areas to put my Harddrives. I love overkill, and having more is better in the long run.

Now that I'm back home I'll find a few images, and draw out what I'm looking for, then maybe that'll help decide on that, and someone could def push me @ the right case.

Appreciate all the help thus far.


----------



## derickwm

Is that 3 690s in the last photo


----------



## LunaP

Now that I think about it, I've only been seeing x87 boards in the Air540, I HIGHLY doubt w/ the RIVE that it'd actually have space for a front Rad unless I don't do a pull/push etc. Now its mainly down to debating again.. hahaha, Guess I"ll be taking all my parts back and starting over on this. Fans/PSU/H100i/Case I'll keep the memory.

Now its down to M8, MH10, 900D, and I don't think I wanna go tower again, I'm liking cube and the lil "Put ur rig on display" a lot. I can't imagine an XL Board being consumer style and both cases support E-ATX, so that shouldn't be an issue.

So unless you think I'd benefit from 480's then I COULD go w/ the M8 though if the MH10 is only a bit longer then hey what the hell why not. While it'd be fun to stick the TH10 next to my desk.. I can't even begin to think of how I'd fill even half of that thing LOL. I think what I'll do is draw out what I'm looking to do, and my room setup that'll probably make it alot easier to decide.

So back to square 1.

4960x
Asus RIVE BE
64gb Trident X 2400 G.Skill
1x Titan currently ( adding a 2nd after 290x releases regardless of price drop or not and possibly a 3rd in the future )
1TB Samsung Evo 840 SSD

To buy:

Case ( Must decide but seems like Case labs is the boss ) I like cube (mainly for the separation and the display abilities of it turns me on ) Unless someone truly biases on a tower.
Fans - Looking @ Swapping my SP120 EP's for GT's as I hear they have higher static pressure and better airflow. Recommendations for Additional fans as well as lighting would be appreciated ( fans w/ LED's that look smexy but actually CAN be seen and not faint )

I'll purchase light strips for the inner/outer layers of the case. Probably going to attempt to mod and paint something on the side as no offense but case labs casings are pretty bare / plain looking. Not knocking as due to sheer amount of customization it makes sense, so I'll have to look into custom grills etc.

Gah, what started out as a decision factor between the Corsair 900D and the Cosmos II went into the air 540, and now case labs LOL. Seriously a Case is the hardest deciding factor









Appreciate all the input from everyone thus far!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is that 3 690s in the last photo


Thought it was either 780's or Titans, my guess would be 780's unless the pic time stamp predates their time, then yeah I'd wonder about that too... >.>


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is that 3 690s in the last photo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is that 3 690s in the last photo
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was either 780's or Titans, my guess would be 780's unless the pic time stamp predates their time, then yeah I'd wonder about that too... >.>
Click to expand...

The "GEFORCE GTX" logo is centered with the fan.....only the 690 has that layout. The 7-series has the fan further to the right!

So yes 3 GTX 690!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The "GEFORCE GTX" logo is centered with the fan.....only the 690 has that layout. The 7-series has the fan further to the right!
> 
> So yes 3 GTX 690!!


Wasn't the GPU limit 4 though? LOL

What would the system do w/ the 3rd ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sli physX?


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Now that I think about it, I've only been seeing x87 boards in the Air540, I HIGHLY doubt w/ the RIVE that it'd actually have space for a front Rad unless I don't do a pull/push etc. Now its mainly down to debating again.. hahaha, Guess I"ll be taking all my parts back and starting over on this. Fans/PSU/H100i/Case I'll keep the memory.
> 
> Now its down to M8, MH10, 900D, and I don't think I wanna go tower again, I'm liking cube and the lil "Put ur rig on display" a lot. I can't imagine an XL Board being consumer style and both cases support E-ATX, so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> So unless you think I'd benefit from 480's then I COULD go w/ the M8 though if the MH10 is only a bit longer then hey what the hell why not. While it'd be fun to stick the TH10 next to my desk.. I can't even begin to think of how I'd fill even half of that thing LOL. I think what I'll do is draw out what I'm looking to do, and my room setup that'll probably make it alot easier to decide.
> 
> So back to square 1.
> 
> 4960x
> Asus RIVE BE
> 64gb Trident X 2400 G.Skill
> 1x Titan currently ( adding a 2nd after 290x releases regardless of price drop or not and possibly a 3rd in the future )
> 1TB Samsung Evo 840 SSD
> 
> To buy:
> 
> Case ( Must decide but seems like Case labs is the boss ) I like cube (mainly for the separation and the display abilities of it turns me on ) Unless someone truly biases on a tower.
> Fans - Looking @ Swapping my SP120 EP's for GT's as I hear they have higher static pressure and better airflow. Recommendations for Additional fans as well as lighting would be appreciated ( fans w/ LED's that look smexy but actually CAN be seen and not faint )
> 
> I'll purchase light strips for the inner/outer layers of the case. Probably going to attempt to mod and paint something on the side as no offense but case labs casings are pretty bare / plain looking. Not knocking as due to sheer amount of customization it makes sense, so I'll have to look into custom grills etc.
> 
> Gah, what started out as a decision factor between the Corsair 900D and the Cosmos II went into the air 540, and now case labs LOL. Seriously a Case is the hardest deciding factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the input from everyone thus far!
> Thought it was either 780's or Titans, my guess would be 780's unless the pic time stamp predates their time, then yeah I'd wonder about that too... >.>


Here's a link of the M8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLTu1CcQx1w
here a nice build log of a M8 poPe did a nice res job on this one not sure if you have looked at it or not







give you some thing to think about








http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Wasn't the GPU limit 4 though? LOL
> 
> What would the system do w/ the 3rd ?


You are limited to 4-Way SLI but if you're not connecting them together (like in this situation) they will be seen as simple 2-Way SLI. Since they are on an SR-2 motherboard they might be there for folding so no SLI really required or they can be their for a rendering machine.

If I remember what I have read on the SR-2 it could hold 8 Nvidia GPU's so 3 690's work


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> Here's a link of the M8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLTu1CcQx1w
> here a nice build log of a M8 poPe did a nice res job on this one not sure if you have looked at it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give you some thing to think about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build


That actually scared me a bit, seeing all the work going in , granted I don't HAVE to do any modding myself. I've been trying to find mostly ones that fit within my needs, closest I found was with someone barely pulling it off w/ my old case which told me that yeah I'd have issues unless I got a bit bigger. Great job on his case though. Still surfing around the web checking out other sites build logs since its scattered about.


----------



## Pidoma

Does anyone have a picture of the Dark Gray Matte that CaseLabs offer on their Mercury line?

Also does anyone know if it would be possible to order the Merlin SM8 in the Dark Gray Matte? I know it's not an option, but if it is offered with the Mercury I thought I would ask


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the Dark Gray Matte that CaseLabs offer on their Mercury line?
> 
> Also does anyone know if it would be possible to order the Merlin SM8 in the Dark Gray Matte? I know it's not an option, but if it is offered with the Mercury I thought I would ask


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*


That's sexy! I must get. Thanks


----------



## protzman

i do concur







glad i could help!


----------



## Mega Man

working on my purchase now !~ looking forward to being a new member working on buying one now !~~ ( got a killer deal on a second hand case, on OCN ) YAY !~

cant wait to join the adventures here

!~

will get caught up on the thread at some point !~

if this case ketches my heart enough i am dgonna buy a new one !~


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> working on my purchase now !~ looking forward to being a new member working on buying one now !~~ ( got a killer deal on a second hand case, on OCN ) YAY !~
> 
> cant wait to join the adventures here
> 
> !~
> 
> will get caught up on the thread at some point !~
> 
> if this case ketches my heart enough i am dgonna buy a new one !~


well i know you are excited or you work nights because you have been posting all night.. I am in the far east so it is day for me. but if you in CO. USA it is middle of night


----------



## Mega Man

yea work late + insomnia !~ awesome 12-14 hours days + no sleep =







!~


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I have a question... I noticed a lot of builds with top rads exhausting out the top. Would this work better for an Caselabs M8 with side mount and top mount 360s? Right now I've got them both pulling in....
I'll put up some pictures tonight.


----------



## Unrivaled

Please add me to the list.









My build is called 'Unrivaled'. Modding in collaboration with 'Ministry of PC' Singapore.


----------



## madbrayniak

To all you CL owners out there, I have an M8 and I am really starting to think it is just too big of a case for me. I was originally planning to do dual SLI in it with 3x360 rads...

However, since I feel it is too big, I am thinking that maybe an SM8 is a more appropriate size for me.

Anyone else make a similar move? Are you happy that you made that move?

My M8 is only about 4 months old or so so I am thinking that the price I can sell it for would cover the cost to move to the SM8....


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I have a question... I noticed a lot of builds with top rads exhausting out the top. Would this work better for an Caselabs M8 with side mount and top mount 360s? Right now I've got them both pulling in....
> I'll put up some pictures tonight.


Apart from the natural rise of heated air, your air flow setup depends on what the rest of the build has for fans and their setup ... where they all blowing to ?

I think top intake fans with a rad is fine, especially if you have front fans intaking, too, with a single rear fan exhausting. Just looked at your rig build, man ! you really otta spray some MOAR PIX of your beautfiul build somewhere here on OCN, make it a build log, so it makes it easy to find your posts about your build, and what you're doing.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Apart from the natural rise of heated air, your air flow setup depends on what the rest of the build has for fans and their setup ... where they all blowing to ?
> 
> I think top intake fans with a rad is fine, especially if you have front fans intaking, too, with a single rear fan exhausting. Just looked at your rig build, man ! you really otta spray some MOAR PIX of your beautfiul build somewhere here on OCN, make it a build log, so it makes it easy to find your posts about your build, and what you're doing.


I'll try to get a build log up tonight and link it here.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I have a question... I noticed a lot of builds with top rads exhausting out the top. Would this work better for an Caselabs M8 with side mount and top mount 360s? Right now I've got them both pulling in....
> I'll put up some pictures tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Apart from the natural rise of heated air, your air flow setup depends on what the rest of the build has for fans and their setup ... where they all blowing to ?
> 
> I think top intake fans with a rad is fine, especially if you have front fans intaking, too, with a single rear fan exhausting. Just looked at your rig build, man ! you really otta spray some MOAR PIX of your beautfiul build somewhere here on OCN, make it a build log, so it makes it easy to find your posts about your build, and what you're doing.


i agree
the nice thing about pcs though is hot air rises however in pcs it does not matter ( unless going fanless ) air will go where ever your fan pushes it.

with that said
some systems do well one way and some do better others. best way to find out is to experiment and design

IE it wont help to blow air down on VRMs and use top fans to exhaust and essentially your fans are fighting each other and assuming you have a card in the pcie slots the air will bottom out and start recirculating.

however intake on top would help that and then you can make exhausts from there to assist

or you can blow up on the vrms and exhaust the top fans and again you are helping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I'll try to get a build log up tonight and link it here.


cant wait... take lots of pics new to the idea of CL cases, and i need ideas !~ ( never wanted to look cause i knew i would buy it.... and when i did look..... i did buy )


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hey guys, was wondering if an E-ATX mobo (ASUS Maximus V Extreme) will fit in the SM8 case.


----------



## socketus

hmm. well, caselabs sm8 site says, specifically,

** "E-ATX" motherboards such as the; ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME, ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA/THUNDERFX and EVGA Z87 Classified will fit in this case. Please cross reference the motherboard tray size with the motherboard dimensions from the manufacturer.

and that the Form Factor is:

mATX, ATX**, SSI-CEB MB tray size; 12.38" x 10.75" (315mm x 273mm)

and Asus site says that the Maximus V extreme size is:

Extended ATX Form Factor
12.0 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )

I'd say YAH !


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> hmm. well, caselabs sm8 site says, specifically,
> 
> ** "E-ATX" motherboards such as the; ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME, ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA/THUNDERFX and EVGA Z87 Classified will fit in this case. Please cross reference the motherboard tray size with the motherboard dimensions from the manufacturer.
> 
> and that the Form Factor is:
> 
> mATX, ATX**, SSI-CEB MB tray size; 12.38" x 10.75" (315mm x 273mm)
> 
> and Asus site says that the Maximus V extreme size is:
> 
> Extended ATX Form Factor
> 12.0 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )
> 
> I'd say YAH !


REP+ Whoops, missed the foot note **. thanks LOL..


----------



## socketus

yah, ever since they changed the layout of their case pages, its a bit difficult to read the box text. I preferred the simple line text ... Each page was the same layout, you could easily pick out each case's specs .... np, that's what we're all here for, helping each other









that board neatly fits the sm8's tray, don't it


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

As far as the exhausting up situation (I'm one of those that has this setup) it has absolutely nothing to do with heat rising - as others have said. However, at least in my case, it has everything to do with dust _falling_. Even if you use filters, having intakes on the top of the case makes for a lot of extra cleaning - in my experience at least. So I always put fans exhausting upward so that the dust at least has to be 'creative' in getting in.

Even if you have all of the fans set as intakes (or rads blowing inwards) the air will still get out of the case, and if everything is filtered you shouldn't have dust issues either because you'll have tons of positive pressure in the case.


----------



## longroadtrip

I almost always set all of my rad fans as intakes, I've just had better temps that way (although every configuration is different)...My current S3 has 4 intakes on the 240s and 1 exhaust....


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I almost always set all of my rad fans as intakes, I've just had better temps that way (although every configuration is different)...My current S3 has 4 intakes on the 240s and 1 exhaust....


Did the same long Road


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I almost always set all of my rad fans as intakes, I've just had better temps that way (although every configuration is different)...My current S3 has 4 intakes on the 240s and 1 exhaust....


i put first rad out of either cpu or gpu as exhaust if i have to hottest water getting hottest air


----------



## longroadtrip

Sorry guys..forgot to put a quote for the guy I was responding to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i put first rad out of either cpu or gpu as exhaust if i have to hottest water getting hottest air


If this works for you, then







, there is nothing wrong with that type of configuration.

I guess the point I would make is to play with your configuration and figure out what works best for you (I know it can be a pain sometimes to move everything around, but in the end it is worth it.) Not every application will be the same and some cases have unique situations requiring different cooling methodologies...


----------



## SortOfGrim

that's why I love the double wide/pedestal; plant all the rads away from the mobo area


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Thanks guys! I'll leave it pulling in and get some good filters going!








Now to figure out why I've got a faint scum line in my res after flushing everything for 12+ hours with distilled...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sorry guys..forgot to put a quote for the guy I was responding to...
> If this works for you, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , there is nothing wrong with that type of configuration.
> 
> I guess the point I would make is to play with your configuration and figure out what works best for you (I know it can be a pain sometimes to move everything around, but in the end it is worth it.) Not every application will be the same and some cases have unique situations requiring different cooling methodologies...


again that is only IF i have to do it !~


----------



## WiLd FyeR

SM8 or S5, which one will be more useful for the next 5 years?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> SM8 or S5, which one will be more useful for the next 5 years?


SM8 simply because you're not limited to mATX, plus reversible orientation and fully removable motherboard tray, more cooling support.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> SM8 or S5, which one will be more useful for the next 5 years?


If you want e-peen or benchmarks, you'll want the SM8 for 3-4 GPUs.

If you play games to play games, SM5 or S5. mATX is getting better and better. The Gigabyte M5 basically has a Soundblaster Zx onboard, which means plenty of room for GPUs.


----------



## LevB

This is the result of my efforts.
Do not judge strictly



The upper radiator is coated with silver on the outside and the inside.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> If you want e-peen or benchmarks, you'll want the SM8 for 3-4 GPUs.
> 
> If you play games to play games, SM5 or S5. mATX is getting better and better. The Gigabyte M5 basically has a Soundblaster Zx onboard, which means plenty of room for GPUs.


OP said S5 though maybe they meant SM5


----------



## stren

Was this the gasket recommended to allow the stop fittings not to clash with the radiator mounts on the alphacool rads with 6/7 g1/4 ports?

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p11096_Phoba-Shround---Entkopplung-120mm--7mm-stark----4er-Set.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Those should work out well...


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Was this the gasket recommended to allow the stop fittings not to clash with the radiator mounts on the alphacool rads with 6/7 g1/4 ports?
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p11096_Phoba-Shround---Entkopplung-120mm--7mm-stark----4er-Set.html


This it what I used https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22351

XSPC 240mm Radiator Gasket XSPC 360mm Radiator Gasket

and they make a larger XSPC 480mm Radiator Gasket


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> This it what I used https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22351
> 
> XSPC 240mm Radiator Gasket XSPC 360mm Radiator Gasket
> 
> and they make a larger XSPC 480mm Radiator Gasket


ah bummer but no 560 size


----------



## Arm3nian

Does anyone know if there is a replacement front chassis for the TH10?


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ah bummer but no 560 size


Perhaps buy a couple of smaller ones cut to suit and add them together as the gaskets have a glue on one side







would work fine


----------



## derickwm

That's way too much modding for Stren.


----------



## Killa Cam

can i join this prestigious club? just got this today...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a replacement front chassis for the TH10?


It's not listed in the shop (or at least I can't find it), but knowing Caselabs you might be able to get one anyway.
I'd either shoot a PM to one of their staff around here or write them an email and ask them about it.

*EDIT:*
@Killa Cam: Woohoo, welcome to the club! Have fun assembling.


----------



## Mega Man

no love for me ;; i can send you the link of the one i bought !~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Is it possible to mount the psu in the M8 pedestal?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Painting my S3....and looking goooood!.


----------



## akira749

Awesome job B NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longroadtrip

Had to put some Marley on after seeing that beautiful paint! Incredible work B-Neg!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Damn B-, that's worth the price! How many coats are that?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Whoa! That's killer looking paint B Neg!


----------



## Barefooter

Wow! Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Escovado

Nice paint job, B-Neg.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevB*
> 
> This is the result of my efforts.
> Do not judge strictly
> 
> The upper radiator is coated with silver on the outside and the inside.


Nice. Like that you made that work in a pedestal


----------



## djnsmith7

You can add me to the short list of MH10 + Pedestal owners. It's still a WIP. Final pics will be up in a few weeks.

Plain Jane Build Log


----------



## Elbryan03

Sharing some updates to my rig: New inhabitants!

http://imageshack.com/i/mqcwtjj

http://imageshack.com/i/5jx1y2j

http://imageshack.com/i/5hamo6j


----------



## Mega Man

looks great
god i love komodos ... sexiest block out


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Awesome job B NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Had to put some Marley on after seeing that beautiful paint! Incredible work B-Neg!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Damn B-, that's worth the price! How many coats are that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Whoa! That's killer looking paint B Neg!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Wow! Looking good!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Nice paint job, B-Neg.


Wanna see the panels on?

So,with no direct light...





Looks nice.

until......the LIGHT!!!!!!









And the piano black interior.



Let me know what you think?


----------



## X-Nine

Oh, goody! A window that I can open to get inside and steal it!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Ace work!


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


+13 ... yes 13... cause 1-12 is not enough


----------



## akira749

Hail to you my friend!!! That paint job is out of this world amd I know you will do awesome inside too!!!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The "GEFORCE GTX" logo is centered with the fan.....only the 690 has that layout. The 7-series has the fan further to the right!
> 
> So yes 3 GTX 690!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Wasn't the GPU limit 4 though? LOL
> 
> What would the system do w/ the 3rd ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You are limited to 4-Way SLI but if you're not connecting them together (like in this situation) they will be seen as simple 2-Way SLI. Since they are on an SR-2 motherboard they might be there for folding so no SLI really required or they can be their for a rendering machine.
> 
> If I remember what I have read on the SR-2 it could hold 8 Nvidia GPU's so 3 690's work


They are 690's - the rig is a cruncher on GPU Grid.
Scaling is still terrible with two cards connected (4 way) when used for gaming.
Have a fourth 690 waiting to go with them when they get the wet stuff, but left spacing for air flow til that happens.
BUT I believe that 7 is the max gpu that will be recognised - 8 don't seem to work ??
This rig sometimes gets 1st place worldwide for daily work completed - always top 10.

and here's the latest addition to my stable.
SM8 - 480 drop in (also got a 420 just in case change mind), 240 flexi bay mount 31mm top and some rails.
can't wait


----------



## MykaAurora

I'm planning to get case labs' magnum tx 10-v. Torn between mountain mods and case labs. But now it's clear, case labs got impressive reviews. Just the matter of cash right now. If CL shipping costs is great, maybe i have to wait.

A quick question, 150mm top, how does it actually looks? I can't find much with Google.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I'm planning to get case labs' magnum tx 10-v. Torn between mountain mods and case labs. But now it's clear, case labs got impressive reviews. Just the matter of cash right now. If CL shipping costs is great, maybe i have to wait.
> 
> A quick question, 150mm top, how does it actually looks? I can't find much with Google.


Send Jim a PM and if he has a picture of it on the case, he'll send it to you. He did a great job of sending me each of the pics I requested that were not on the CaseLabs website.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I'm planning to get case labs' magnum tx 10-v. Torn between mountain mods and case labs. But now it's clear, case labs got impressive reviews. Just the matter of cash right now. If CL shipping costs is great, maybe i have to wait.
> 
> A quick question, 150mm top, how does it actually looks? I can't find much with Google.


It looks like this!


Top to bottom: 150mm top, TX10 D, TX10 Pedestal and SD Caster Platform.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> [quote name="MykaAurora" url="/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/2820#post_20981406"]I'm planning to get case labs' magnum tx 10-v. Torn between mountain mods and case labs. But now it's clear, case labs got impressive reviews. Just the matter of cash right now. If CL shipping costs is great, maybe i have to wait. A quick question, 150mm top, how does it actually looks? I can't find much with Google.


It looks like this!







Top[/URL] to bottom: 150mm top, TX10 D, TX10 Pedestal and SD Caster Platform.[/QUOTE]

Ohh, I found that on the internet . I thought it was the pedestal thing. So it looks like it's wearing a turban? Lol. Thank you. Btw, I got a quote from Case Labs, seems reasonable. Might go with this case.









MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Ohh, I found that on the internet . I thought it was the pedestal thing. So it looks like it's wearing a turban? Lol. Thank you. Btw, I got a quote from Case Labs, seems reasonable. Might go with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


Might go with this case!!!! If you want the best made, easily expandable case, that can be configured for you by you then you will just order it. You will not regret it this is for sure.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> [quote name="MykaAurora" url="/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/2820#post_20985739"]Ohh, I found that on the internet . I thought it was the pedestal thing. So it looks like it's wearing a turban? Lol. Thank you. Btw, I got a quote from Case Labs, seems reasonable. Might go with this case.  MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now]http://tapatalk.com/m?id=10']now Free[/url]


Might go with this case!!!! If you want the best made, easily expandable case, that can be configured for you by you then you will just order it. You will not regret it this is for sure.[/QUOTE]

Just being polite, and that's a lot of cash to spend for something. So I have to think about it first.









Anyway, yeah this case is friggin' awesome, one of the closest thing you can get to a complete custom made case.

MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Just being polite, and that's a lot of cash to spend for something. So I have to think about it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah this case is friggin' awesome, one of the closest thing you can get to a complete custom made case.
> 
> MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


----------



## stren

Just a reminder to go vote in the CL competition - the threads have been posted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1433610/overclock-net-exclusive-caselabs-build-off-contest-part-1/0_50
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433609/overclock-net-exclusive-caselabs-build-off-contest-part-2/0_50


----------



## MykaAurora

Is it ok to order from Case Labs in these few months? Well, being US in economic problems and such.. Lol.

Should I go with White or Black matte?

MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


----------



## socketus

CL is booming, no worry ... I think white gives you more options, having seen a bunch of white CL builds in this year on OCN. But black is black, so some say that white is the new black.

Or you can mix panels in color, say the interior is white, the exterior is black, or the other way around.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> CL is booming, no worry ... I think white gives you more options, having seen a bunch of white CL builds in this year on OCN. But black is black, so some say that white is the new black.
> 
> Or you can mix panels in color, say the interior is white, the exterior is black, or the other way around.


DO INVERTED PENGUIN TUXEDO!

I







black tie...

Thanks - T


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Is it ok to order from Case Labs in these few months? Well, being US in economic problems and such.. Lol.
> 
> Should I go with White or Black matte?
> 
> MykaAurora @ Tapatalk now Free


The matte black is sick. These guys make remarkable cases. Super easy to work with & the quality, fit & finish are top notch.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Is it ok to order from Case Labs in these few months? Well, being US in economic problems and such.. Lol.


The federal government is screwed up. The private sector is still functioning.


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump. nevermind


----------



## luciddreamer124

Hey Thrasher what did you end up doing with your S3?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think?


That looks a lot like my old project car... What's funny is that I almost did a similar build in honor of my old car's color scheme, but opted not to after seeing ZnJ's build.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> CL is booming, no worry ... I think white gives you more options, having seen a bunch of white CL builds in this year on OCN. But black is black, so some say that white is the new black.
> 
> Or you can mix panels in color, say the interior is white, the exterior is black, or the other way around.


Alright.. And for the color, thought about that too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> The matte black is sick. These guys make remarkable cases. Super easy to work with & the quality, fit & finish are top notch.


Yeah, most reviews said that. Judging by its look, it sure does look good and sturdy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> The federal government is screwed up. The private sector is still functioning.


This is what I wanted to know.









Thank you all!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> The federal government is screwed up. The private sector is still functioning.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> The federal government is screwed up. The private sector is still functioning.


And this is normal and nothing new.


----------



## MykaAurora

I think white is good, in time, it'll turn to Beige. IDK why, I like the old skool looks.









White 150mm top, awesome.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I think white is good, in time, it'll turn to Beige. IDK why, I like the old skool looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 150mm top, awesome.


I think white is the best choice also. it looks so much brighter and you still can do any color scheme you want.... still can do black and red or anything really and it will show up so good against the white.. You will not regret the 150mm top especially if you are going to get one of the drop in mounts for this...


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think white is the best choice also. it looks so much brighter and you still can do any color scheme you want.... still can do black and red or anything really and it will show up so good against the white.. You will not regret the 150mm top especially if you are going to get one of the drop in mounts for this...


The drop in mount, the MORA radiator bracket? I'm going 150mm just for extra space that I wont be stuffing so soon.







Will transfer whatever I have in my cosmos.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

The white/black combo in TigerStripes SM8 is pretty awesome...


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> The white/black combo in TigerStripes SM8 is pretty awesome...


Two toned adds another $25, after shipping and convert to my currency, its pretty high~ Sigh. But it does looks awesome!


----------



## seross69

I hope a Full ATX or even better a XL ATX horizontal mount case is in the works???


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> The drop in mount, the MORA radiator bracket? I'm going 150mm just for extra space that I wont be stuffing so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will transfer whatever I have in my cosmos.


There used to be a note on the drop-in mounts or case page, how a drop-in mount was required if an extended top was used. You definitely need a drop-in mount for a top mounted rad on the Merlin line.

and I just noticed that case prices - at least for the Merlin line - have been bumped $20 - yay !! value holds ;-)


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There used to be a note on the drop-in mounts or case page, *how a drop-in mount was required if an extended top was used.* You definitely need a drop-in mount for a top mounted rad on the Merlin line.
> 
> and I just noticed that case prices - at least for the Merlin line - have been bumped $20 - yay !! value holds ;-)


I need drop in mount if 150mm top was used or just when I want to mount rads there?

Tq.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I need drop in mount if 150mm top was used or just when I want to mount rads there?
> 
> Tq.


Just when you put radiators in there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There used to be a note on the drop-in mounts or case page, how a drop-in mount was required if an extended top was used. You definitely need a drop-in mount for a top mounted rad on the Merlin line.
> 
> and I just noticed that case prices - at least for the Merlin line - have been bumped $20 - yay !! value holds ;-)


probably the usd buying power just went down... so your case holds value.... your bank account however.....

side note... wait is killing me !~~~~


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> probably the usd buying power just went down... so your case holds value.... your bank account however.....
> 
> side note... wait is killing me !~~~~


What case did u order?


----------



## Mega Man

M8 !~


----------



## Killa Cam

nice


----------



## Mega Man

now that i had some time. specifically this one

great price !~


----------



## Ixander

I just received my white matte M8, all I can say is "BEAUTIFUL", it is my second caselabs case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> now that i had some time. specifically this one
> 
> great price !~


Awesome! Welcome fellow reversed mobo M8, m8








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I just received my white matte M8, all I can say is "BEAUTIFUL", it is my second caselabs case.


What internals? Or is that still a surprise?









----

I'll wait till later this year to buy the M8 pedestal..I'd REALLY like a psu mount in there


----------



## stren

Added Killa Cam and Lev B









And yes pedestals make everything better, until your case is so large that you don't have space left for your monitors. This at least is my problem with my TX10 as I'd like to run the U3011 on the workstation and 3 lightboost displays on the gaming rig. I no longer have room on the desk and I can't grow the desk because the TX10 takes up the rest of the space







So yeah I'm going to have to compromise or get rid of the fish


----------



## Thrasher1016

Since I already had my fun with my S3, and I'm in a SG05BB, Corsair Air 540, and a Primochill Wet Bench right now, I'm amending my plans for future CaseLabs rigs!
I'm waiting for the Gemini platform to do my super-mega-awesome-boffo build, and going to bankrupt my wife's makeup and clothes shopping budget to do it!

Thanks - T


----------



## MykaAurora

Case Labs can be down right expensive! I'll trust reviews and users here, and hopefully be a part of this community.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Case Labs can be down right expensive! I'll trust reviews and users here, and hopefully be a part of this community.


So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. Plus, the ladies love us!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. *Plus, the ladies love us*!


Do it for the ladies!


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. Plus, the ladies love us!


Yes! They fall for my trap! I've got you now! I want discounts!

I've contacted with one of you guys for a quote. Pretty neat shipping cost. Even MM's shipping cost's higher.


----------



## djnsmith7

Final pics will be up soon, but I have a couple to share as teasers for now...MH10 + Pedestal...


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Final pics will be up soon, but I have a couple to share as teasers for now...MH10 + Pedestal...


I think that fans are small scaled Airbus A380 Turbine Jets. And ticks when feed with lower voltage. IDK.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. Plus, the ladies love us!


The ladies were all over Jim at PDXLAN, it was like he had some kind of magnet for the booth babes.

Well, maybe it was more obsessive fans than booth babes, but still.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added Killa Cam and Lev B











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So yeah I'm going to have to compromise or get rid of the fish


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> now that i had some time. specifically this one
> 
> great price !~


Glad you picked that up!


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added Killa Cam and Lev B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stern I was wondering if you could add me to the group.


----------



## stren

Added djnsmith and themorganlett

Felt like it was time to expand my storage:



















More pics in the project thief build log


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added djnsmith and themorganlett
> 
> Felt like it was time to expand my storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the project thief build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> YAY, thank you very much


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome fellow reversed mobo M8, m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What internals? Or is that still a surprise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I'll wait till later this year to buy the M8 pedestal..I'd REALLY like a psu mount in there


same boat on the ped, but i want to pimp it out with watercooling as my 2.5kw will be housed in the 2 psu slots !~

kinda funny we both went from styker/trooper to M8s !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. Plus, the ladies love us!


my only recommendation so far is more curves from what i see it shouldn't be too hard either. ( i did say TOO hard )

mainly more shape in the front, modular and all you would have to do is make slightly different flex mount for drives/ bay res. but even without them i have to admit, i am getting more restless by the hour.... i keep comming home checking the mail to see if i got the notification that the case is in, although used..... i still will spend a ton with you guys on upgrades ( already spoke to my bro, who does paint jobs for cars, and is sick with an airbrush. seriously he scares me he is so good ! gonna get a door and have a megaman and maybe roll airbrushed on !~ )

side note.... do you guys have a laser CNC


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome fellow reversed mobo M8, m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What internals? Or is that still a surprise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I'll wait till later this year to buy the M8 pedestal..I'd REALLY like a psu mount in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So are pristine 1970 Dodge Chargers, or Super Cars. Those who buy CaseLabs get more than they pay for. Heavy aluminum, powder coated paint, build to order and modularity. Plus, the ladies love us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my only recommendation so far is more curves from what i see it shouldn't be too hard either. ( i did say TOO hard )
> 
> mainly more shape in the front, modular and all you would have to do is make slightly different flex mount for drives/ bay res. but even without them i have to admit, i am getting more restless by the hour.... i keep comming home checking the mail to see if i got the notification that the case is in, although used..... i still will spend a ton with you guys on upgrades ( already spoke to my bro, who does paint jobs for cars, and is sick with an airbrush. seriously he scares me he is so good ! gonna get a door and have a megaman and maybe roll airbrushed on !~ )
Click to expand...

It would actually cost us around 40K to get the machines and tooling set up to do curves. Not saying we won't do it, but probably not for a while. Since most of our fabrication depends on the machines and tooling we already have in place from the OEM side, it'll be a bit before we can move in that direction (if Jim chooses to).


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am getting more restless by the hour.... i keep comming home checking the mail to see if i got the notification that the case is in, although used..... i still will spend a ton with you guys on upgrades ( already spoke to my bro, who does paint jobs for cars, and is sick with an airbrush. seriously he scares me he is so good ! gonna get a door and have a megaman and maybe roll airbrushed on !~ )


i was happy for you until u mentioned that your brother does custom air brush painting. i hate you


----------



## Mega Man

you know i can hook you up !~ he is awesome maybe i can con him into letting me show off some of his work. could be an interesting side business for him

serious question, is it true there are only a few of the m8s that have drop in rad mounts on the top ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It would actually cost us around 40K to get the machines and tooling set up to do curves. Not saying we won't do it, but probably not for a while. Since most of our fabrication depends on the machines and tooling we already have in place from the OEM side, it'll be a bit before we can move in that direction (if Jim chooses to).


not actual curves but like the cm storm stryker front ( if you have not seen it )



the angled edges i mean

have to ask what your main business is ( if you dont mind ) ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know i can hook you up !~ he is awesome maybe i can con him into letting me show off some of his work. could be an interesting side business for him
> 
> serious question, is it true there are only a few of the m8s that have drop in rad mounts on the top ?
> not actual curves but like the cm storm stryker front ( if you have not seen it )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the angled edges i mean
> 
> have to ask what your main business is ( if you dont mind ) ?


Their main business is similar but it's fabricating large chassis/racks/etc for industrial/technological/laboratory equipment - general infrastructure stuff IIRC.

Here - if you just click the "ABOUT" link will give you a glimpse...









Oh and that CM case.... EWWWWW.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahahaha ... how did i miss that


----------



## fast_fate

Hey crew,
I've been toying around with bits 'n pieces, placement / set up in my new SM8.
Waiting for Kryos CPU block, MB block and more fans to arrive + few other goodies
I think the 360 will be enough for everything else in 2nd loop - cpu, ram, chipset and vrm, what you guys reckon - 360 enough ?? it's a Phobya rev2
The layout lends itself so well for top rad and GPU's paired, so that's the way I'm going.
Thought about single loop system also - opinion anyone.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey crew,
> I've been toying around with bits 'n pieces, placement / set up in my new SM8.
> Waiting for Kryos CPU block, MB block and more fans to arrive + few other goodies
> I think the 360 will be enough for everything else in 2nd loop - cpu, ram, chipset and vrm, what you guys reckon - 360 enough ?? it's a Phobya rev2
> The layout lends itself so well for top rad and GPU's paired, so that's the way I'm going.
> Thought about single loop system also - opinion anyone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good already.. but my







would be:

Dual pumps for just 2 GPU blocks and a 480 rad seems unnecessary.

Although I love the look of dual loops in many cases - in most I think they are not an efficient way of operating. The exception to this would be if you are going to be doing GPU folding 24/7 on this rig... in that case then it would make sense to me. If that's not the case, then why limit the cooling to just one set of components? If you run everything as a single loop - you've got 7X120mm rad space available to whatever needs the extra cooling capacity. If you're doing CPU intensive work, but the GPUs are only rendering the Windows desktop... then you've got plenty of extra capacity for a great OC at full load - if you're gaming or doing something that's very limited CPU-wise... the GPU's get an extra 360mm rad to help out.

I'm not 100% familiar with the restriction of all of your components however, so perhaps the restriction on the CPU-MB-RAM loop is already too significant to add in the other 2 GPU blocks (I doubt it with dual D5's but maybe) however, I'm running MB+CPU+2XGPU+3X 360mm rads on a MCP35X2 and if I didn't keep it at 50% on the PWM for the pump and put a vortex fitting in my res - it would blow the top off it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> same boat on the ped, but i want to pimp it out with watercooling as my 2.5kw will be housed in the 2 psu slots !~
> 
> kinda funny we both went from styker/trooper to M8s !~
> my only recommendation so far is more curves from what i see it shouldn't be too hard either. ( i did say TOO hard )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mainly more shape in the front, modular and all you would have to do is make slightly different flex mount for drives/ bay res. but even without them i have to admit, i am getting more restless by the hour.... i keep comming home checking the mail to see if i got the notification that the case is in, although used..... i still will spend a ton with you guys on upgrades ( already spoke to my bro, who does paint jobs for cars, and is sick with an airbrush. seriously he scares me he is so good ! gonna get a door and have a megaman and maybe roll airbrushed on !~ )
> 
> side note.... do you guys have a laser CNC


The trooper was just not big enough, not modular enough and most importantly for me the window was at the wrong side








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It would actually cost us around 40K to get the machines and tooling set up to do curves. Not saying we won't do it, but probably not for a while. Since most of our fabrication depends on the machines and tooling we already have in place from the OEM side, it'll be a bit before we can move in that direction (if Jim chooses to).


Why change a winning design?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It would actually cost us around 40K to get the machines and tooling set up to do curves. Not saying we won't do it, but probably not for a while. Since most of our fabrication depends on the machines and tooling we already have in place from the OEM side, it'll be a bit before we can move in that direction (if Jim chooses to).


Curved Caselabs cases? Hm, I might be able to get on board with that if they ever get made.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey crew,
> I've been toying around with bits 'n pieces, placement / set up in my new SM8.
> Waiting for Kryos CPU block, MB block and more fans to arrive + few other goodies
> I think the 360 will be enough for everything else in 2nd loop - cpu, ram, chipset and vrm, what you guys reckon - 360 enough ?? it's a Phobya rev2
> The layout lends itself so well for top rad and GPU's paired, so that's the way I'm going.
> Thought about single loop system also - opinion anyone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Frist, NICE rig!!!









Second, another 360 for cpu, ram and motherboard will be enough. Like Digicidal said, unless you want it for the look, having a dual loop setup won't get you that much premium performances over a single loop. I have 3 rigs that do 24/7 GPU/CPU folding and all 3 are single loop.

Third, i'm curious nobody asked this before but what are those tubing?? They look like rigid acrylic but....THREADED??! and I like it


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Looks good already.. but my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dual pumps for just 2 GPU blocks and a 480 rad seems unnecessary.
> 
> Although I love the look of dual loops in many cases - in most I think they are not an efficient way of operating. The exception to this would be if you are going to be doing GPU folding 24/7 on this rig... in that case then it would make sense to me. If that's not the case, then why limit the cooling to just one set of components? If you run everything as a single loop - you've got 7X120mm rad space available to whatever needs the extra cooling capacity. If you're doing CPU intensive work, but the GPUs are only rendering the Windows desktop... then you've got plenty of extra capacity for a great OC at full load - if you're gaming or doing something that's very limited CPU-wise... the GPU's get an extra 360mm rad to help out.
> 
> I'm not 100% familiar with the restriction of all of your components however, so perhaps the restriction on the CPU-MB-RAM loop is already too significant to add in the other 2 GPU blocks (I doubt it with dual D5's but maybe) however, I'm running MB+CPU+2XGPU+3X 360mm rads on a MCP35X2 and if I didn't keep it at 50% on the PWM for the pump and put a vortex fitting in my res - it would blow the top off it.


Hey DiGi,
Cheers for the input - appreciated








since posting I combined the RAM with the GPU's.
After I did that I decide to go with a single loop.
I do crunch on GPU grid - but this rig is being built for pleasure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First, NICE rig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, another 360 for cpu, ram and motherboard will be enough. Like Digicidal said, unless you want it for the look, having a dual loop setup won't get you that much premium performances over a single loop. I have 3 rigs that do 24/7 GPU/CPU folding and all 3 are single loop.
> 
> Third, i'm curious nobody asked this before but what are those tubing?? They look like rigid acrylic but....THREADED??! and I like it


Hey akira,
Thanks for input - single loop it is - still paying around - changed to pipeline with silver 4 a look c








Yes they are acrylic G1/4 threaded tube


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yes they are acrylic G1/4 threaded tube


Sweet Mother of all that's holy! I have questions... many questions...

1) Made them yourself?
2) Had them made for you to your specs?
3) How much (either money or time depending on whether #1 is yes or #2 is).

I have threaded taps and dies... It just never occurred to me that this was a possibility. (Kinda feel stupid it didn't actually now that I see it).









Now I'm all







with new plans in my head...


----------



## seross69

DiGiCiDAL just buy the tubes that go in reservoirs that are threaded on one end G1/4 and thread the other end after you cut then to size.. i thought of doing this but did not want to get smaller in size..

forgot to say you need to buy a G1/4 tap


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> DiGiCiDAL just buy the tubes that go in reservoirs that are threaded on one end G1/4 and thread the other end after you cut then to size.. i thought of doing this but did not want to get smaller in size..
> 
> forgot to say you need to buy a G1/4 tap


I've got the tap already (have a couple of full sets actually). The thought did actually occur to me back when I first saw B-Negative's SR-2 build with the bent copper pipes... but I wrote it off as being way too time consuming to do (threading copper pipes is only something I would wish on my enemies). Never occurred to me when I started seeing hard acrylic builds that the idea could actually have legs... but now that I see it done (or mostly done) it's very clean and impressive. In some ways a perfect bend looks better - but fast_fate's build looks pretty damn fine by me - and the waste is less. Plus you at least have a chance of re-using some of the segments when you _inevitably_ change your mind or add more gear down the road.









EDIT: Actually I think I might try an experiment threading the outside with a G1/4 die and slipping an O-ring on to see how it goes... it might be possible to do a loop that has NO VISIBLE FITTINGS AT ALL! I know I'd go insane trying to get it all together - since you'd have to hook up most of it outside and mount the blocks with the main loop segments already attached... but if you at least did the MB area that way... and used fittings only on the outside connections... it would look sooooo clean!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I've got the tap already (have a couple of full sets actually). The thought did actually occur to me back when I first saw B-Negative's SR-2 build with the bent copper pipes... but I wrote it off as being way too time consuming to do (threading copper pipes is only something I would wish on my enemies). Never occurred to me when I started seeing hard acrylic builds that the idea could actually have legs... but now that I see it done (or mostly done) it's very clean and impressive. In some ways a perfect bend looks better - but fast_fate's build looks pretty damn fine by me - and the waste is less. Plus you at least have a chance of re-using some of the segments when you _inevitably_ change your mind or add more gear down the road.


yes what is bad I I bought about 10 ft worth of these and then changed my mind because I did not want to get smaller but I may change my mind again!!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yes they are acrylic G1/4 threaded tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get that!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Where did you get that!!


I bet he made them using a G1/4 die and these or some thing like them..


----------



## X-Nine

I love this group of people. So many ideas shared. Gives me a sense of hope for this industry.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I love this group of people. So many ideas shared. Gives me a sense of hope for this industry.


Oh I have a bunch more ideas I have been working on that I will be sharing if they work out... how would you like water that is a few degrees above dew point???


----------



## fast_fate

Available in lengths from 15mm up to 120mm
Individually or as sets - short & long
I am buying them, not making them.
Originally got them for larger ID SLI fittings and I've been itching to use them in a build since.
PM if interested for supplier contact details


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Available in lengths from 15mm up to 120mm
> Individually or as sets - short & long
> I am buying them, not making them.
> Originally got them for larger ID SLI fittings and I've been itching to use them in a build since.
> PM if interested for supplier contact details


FANTASTIC


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm going to try experimenting with making my own....

so expect a PM from me about 5 minutes after I start on that.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm going to try experimenting with making my own....
> 
> so expect a PM from me about 5 minutes after I start on that.


Good Luck








If you PM'd me now - you would be the 3rd already.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So clean looking so far! Treat your power cables with love and attention so that it stays this clean.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> ... it might be possible to do a loop that has NO VISIBLE FITTINGS AT ALL!


Please try and make that happen. Please? I'm begging you. Please.

That would be the cleanest looking loop ever.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you PM'd me now - you would be the 3rd already.


LOL! Well then, I'm assuming I can also PM akira749 and ask about it if you're not around when I'm ready.









You should have known you'd be in trouble when you posted that... your inbox is going to be a disaster for at least the next couple days... that's the price you pay for doing something cool and showing it off to people like us.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> So clean looking so far! Treat your power cables with love and attention so that it stays this clean.


Thanks Mate








I tend to put more time into my cables than anything else.


Spoiler: My Retiring Gaming Rig - 2600K and SLI 570's!











[/URL]


----------



## cpachris

fast_fate.....have you started a build log? would love to follow this one....


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> fast_fate.....have you started a build log? would love to follow this one....


Not Yet & hadn't planned to.....
But seeing as requested I will








But be warned - my camera skills still suck !!!
I'll kick one off soon and post link in here.
Problem is I have 4 other builds happening right now - can't prioritize very well !!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey crew,
> I've been toying around with bits 'n pieces, placement / set up in my new SM8.
> Waiting for Kryos CPU block, MB block and more fans to arrive + few other goodies
> I think the 360 will be enough for everything else in 2nd loop - cpu, ram, chipset and vrm, what you guys reckon - 360 enough ?? it's a Phobya rev2
> The layout lends itself so well for top rad and GPU's paired, so that's the way I'm going.
> Thought about single loop system also - opinion anyone.


O-ring seal on the tube? Those threads wont be water tight....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Not Yet & hadn't planned to.....
> But seeing as requested I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But be warned - my camera skills still suck !!!
> I'll kick one off soon and post link in here.
> Problem is I have 4 other builds happening right now - can't prioritize very well !!!


LOL! I can relate to that sentiment... I pondered doing something for my office PC I'm building - but I figured if I did a log for it, it might take as long as my M8 took to build...









That being said I also would definitely like to subscribe to your log when it's up as I can already tell that more pictures of it will help me to waste even more time than I already do on OCN.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> O-ring seal on the tube? Those threads wont be water tight....


Hey B Neg,
From experience ??
I don't see why won't seal.
Same as screwing into any other G 1/4 male thread which has the o-ring to compress onto - I would have thought.
Love to hear your reasoning &/or experience before I go too far with this.
Cheers


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> O-ring seal on the tube? Those threads wont be water tight....


+1 and if you have to tighten them so tight to avoid a leak it's likely to crack the plexi I would have thought. Has anyone put water in these?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey B Neg,
> From experience ??
> I don't see why won't seal.
> Same as screwing into any other G 1/4 male thread which has the o-ring to compress onto - I would have thought.
> Love to hear your reasoning &/or experience before I go too far with this.
> Cheers


Oh I see these are female, and the male thread has the o-ring. So yes you should be fine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> O-ring seal on the tube? Those threads wont be water tight....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B Neg,
> From experience ??
> I don't see why won't seal.
> Same as screwing into any other G 1/4 male thread which has the o-ring to compress onto - I would have thought.
> Love to hear your reasoning &/or experience before I go too far with this.
> Cheers
Click to expand...

If you are relying on the thread to hold the water in,it wont.
You need a seal,either a threadlock/thread seal or an o-ring.
I cant see an o-ring between the tube and the fitting...


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If you are relying on the thread to hold the water in,it wont.
> You need a seal,either a threadlock/thread seal or an o-ring.
> I cant see an o-ring between the tube and the fitting...


I'm pretty sure there are o rings in there. I mean, he's just using male to male bitspower fittings which have o-rings on both ends. Also, if I'm not mistaken I think I see a tint of green through those threads, and black bitspower fittings have green o-rings.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If you are relying on the thread to hold the water in,it wont.
> You need a seal,either a threadlock/thread seal or an o-ring.
> I cant see an o-ring between the tube and the fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are o rings in there. I mean, he's just using male to male bitspower fittings which have o-rings on both ends. Also, if I'm not mistaken I think I see a tint of green through those threads, and black bitspower fittings have green o-rings.
Click to expand...

You are right,i can see them now.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You are right,i can see them now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1 and if you have to tighten them so tight to avoid a leak it's likely to crack the plexi I would have thought. Has anyone put water in these?
> Oh I see these are female, and the male thread has the o-ring. So yes you should be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are o rings in there. I mean, he's just using male to male bitspower fittings which have o-rings on both ends. Also, if I'm not mistaken I think I see a tint of green through those threads, and black bitspower fittings have green o-rings.


fast-fate breathes a sigh of relief after an uneasy night's sleep wondering what it was that he hadn't thought about with these tubes.
The _*tube's G 1/4 female threads*_ are indeed screwing *onto a male thread with o'ring* to seal against.
I though B NEG had picked up on something else I hadn't thought about.
Of course there is a chance of a leak - as with all fittings, but highly unlikely I think
As always, thanks for input.
It is appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I've got the tap already (have a couple of full sets actually). The thought did actually occur to me back when I first saw B-Negative's SR-2 build with the bent copper pipes... but I wrote it off as being way too time consuming to do (threading copper pipes is only something I would wish on my enemies). Never occurred to me when I started seeing hard acrylic builds that the idea could actually have legs... but now that I see it done (or mostly done) it's very clean and impressive. In some ways a perfect bend looks better - but fast_fate's build looks pretty damn fine by me - and the waste is less. Plus you at least have a chance of re-using some of the segments when you _inevitably_ change your mind or add more gear down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually I think I might try an experiment threading the outside with a G1/4 die and slipping an O-ring on to see how it goes... it might be possible to do a loop that has NO VISIBLE FITTINGS AT ALL! I know I'd go insane trying to get it all together - since you'd have to hook up most of it outside and mount the blocks with the main loop segments already attached... but if you at least did the MB area that way... and used fittings only on the outside connections... it would look sooooo clean!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Please try and make that happen. Please? I'm begging you. Please.
> 
> That would be the cleanest looking loop ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Thanks Mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to put more time into my cables than anything else.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Retiring Gaming Rig - 2600K and SLI 570's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> O-ring seal on the tube? Those threads wont be water tight....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> fast-fate breathes a sigh of relief after an uneasy night's sleep wondering what it was that he hadn't thought about with these tubes.
> The _*tube's G 1/4 female threads*_ are indeed screwing *onto a male thread with o'ring* to seal against.
> I though B NEG had picked up on something else I hadn't thought about.
> Of course there is a chance of a leak - as with all fittings, but highly unlikely I think
> As always, thanks for input.
> It is appreciated


+ add thread tape... ( dont get the cheap stuff.... i like the blue but here is what i use ) it is great stuff, once you use it, you will never use the cheap stuff again )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh I have a bunch more ideas I have been working on that I will be sharing if they work out... how would you like water that is a few degrees above dew point???


vacuum and or pressure?


----------



## Lourad

Just arrived Thursday, already ordered a lot of parts to fill it today.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You are right,i can see them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1 and if you have to tighten them so tight to avoid a leak it's likely to crack the plexi I would have thought. Has anyone put water in these?
> Oh I see these are female, and the male thread has the o-ring. So yes you should be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are o rings in there. I mean, he's just using male to male bitspower fittings which have o-rings on both ends. Also, if I'm not mistaken I think I see a tint of green through those threads, and black bitspower fittings have green o-rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fast-fate breathes a sigh of relief after an uneasy night's sleep wondering what it was that he hadn't thought about with these tubes.
> The _*tube's G 1/4 female threads*_ are indeed screwing *onto a male thread with o'ring* to seal against.
> I though B NEG had picked up on something else I hadn't thought about.
> Of course there is a chance of a leak - as with all fittings, but highly unlikely I think
> As always, thanks for input.
> It is appreciated
Click to expand...

underwater! You should of said it was you man!

I would of trolled you hard fella!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> fast_fate.....have you started a build log? would love to follow this one....


Build log started
I have named it _*Pipeline Tubes*_
Has a few more pics


Spoiler: Like This One






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> underwater! You should of said it was you man!
> 
> I would of trolled you hard fella!


Gotta keep you on your toes


----------



## Mega Man

should call it pipe dreams instead !~


----------



## Celcius

I'm thinking about picking up a Merlin SM8 for an air-cooled build but have a few questions:

1. A Noctua NH-D14 should fit fine, right?
2. Since this is an air-cooled build, I don't plan on using any radiators but I'm not sure what to pick for the top chassis mount. What's the benefit/difference of using a drop-in mount? I only plan on mounting fans up there.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: DO NOT OPEN



warned you !




saw on tracking it was out for delivery, as i was going to have to pick it up i ran to the post office before the post man could even come, as i wanted to be able to play with my ideas on my one day off this week ( tomorrow )

only thing i can say is wow..... i have had it for less then 5 min.... and i can tell you i wont buy another brand case...... ever, this thing is amazing. one of my hinges is missing a screw, and i need a few more snap ins as the ones on the unit are loose....

all in all i am amazed, the pics online DO NOT do CL justice in the least.......

wow .....


----------



## Lourad

Congrats,

Have fun, trying to fill it May make your head spin!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a Merlin SM8 for an air-cooled build but have a few questions:
> 
> 1. A Noctua NH-D14 should fit fine, right?
> 2. Since this is an air-cooled build, I don't plan on using any radiators but I'm not sure what to pick for the top chassis mount. What's the benefit/difference of using a drop-in mount? I only plan on mounting fans up there.


Not sure about the first question, but to answer number 2.
The drop in mount is for rads, you don't need it for air cooling.
The std top mount 120x4 or 140x3 is for fans already.

On the other hand if you want front fans you will need to order the right flex bays for them, can't remember the Mac number.


----------



## Celcius

Thanks, I would also be getting 3x MAC-113 120mm x 25mm fan mounts. Noctua says the nh-d14 has a height of 160mm and caselabs says that the case has 180mm of cooling tower clearance (I assume it's talking about the cpu's heatsink), so I should be good to go.


----------



## Lourad

Sounds like you are good to go.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a Merlin SM8 for an air-cooled build but have a few questions:
> 
> 1. A Noctua NH-D14 should fit fine, right?
> 2. Since this is an air-cooled build, I don't plan on using any radiators but I'm not sure what to pick for the top chassis mount. What's the benefit/difference of using a drop-in mount? I only plan on mounting fans up there.


Hey, I am in the process of selling all of my water cooling stuff, just fit tired of the hassle, but am getting air cooling stuff currently for my s3, and I to was going to get the nh-14d because that's like the best air cooler or there but wait about another half month and because there is an updated version coming out pretty soon!


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey, I am in the process of selling all of my water cooling stuff, just fit tired of the hassle, but am getting air cooling stuff currently for my s3, and I to was going to get the nh-14d because that's like the best air cooler or there but wait about another half month and because there is an updated version coming out pretty soon!


I've already had my nh-d14 for years, I'm just changing cases


----------



## Mega Man

phantec ( i think i spelled that right ) is pretty highly regarded too


----------



## socketus

no worries fitting those tall cpu coolers in a cl case, well, at least the non-mercury models. CL cases are designed for water cooling ... so tons of room for aircoolers


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> phantec ( i think i spelled that right ) is pretty highly regarded too


Phanteks Enthoo Primo case? meh, better go for a CL


----------



## Celcius

Just placed my order for a Merlin SM8, can't wait to get my first Caselabs case


----------



## seross69

congratulations!!!


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just placed my order for a Merlin SM8, can't wait to get my first Caselabs case


In the same boat, ordered a SMH10 on weds. and the wait is killing me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Primo case? meh, better go for a CL


no. they make air coolers too !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just placed my order for a Merlin SM8, can't wait to get my first Caselabs case


Congrats !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> In the same boat, ordered a SMH10 on weds. and the wait is killing me.


all of us feel you


----------



## Ixander

Hello guys, i just received my M8 a few days ago, what a wonderful case. I always wanted to have a M8, it was the first case that introduce me to the caselabs community, and it is my second caselabs now. Here is a photo of the progress.


----------



## MykaAurora

Wow, you guys are really making me 20% more to buy a new chassis.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

It's funny how similar people's before and after posts are between CaseLabs and the Delidded Club... before hand it's:

"I don't know... that's a lot of money" or "But it doesn't look as fancy as XXXXX brand's cases do" or "Hitting my chip with a hammer/cutting it with a blade seems really risky"

and afterwards it's:

"I'll never buy another brand of case again!" and "Wow - I should have done this the first day I bought my CPU"










Gotta love the (mostly) positive effect these threads can have on those enthusiasts/hobbyists willing to try something a little outside of the norm.









E: As an aside, on the cost aspect... I've spent as little as $70 on a case (from a big name that makes PSUs as well







) before and thought to myself "Man, did I ever get screwed in this deal" - and yet when I first opened my M8 which ran 6X as much, my first thought was "I can't believe they're able to make money at these prices".


----------



## Killa Cam

*sigh* still haven't gotten a chance to build my sweet smh10. i am not worthy


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's funny how similar people's before and after posts are between CaseLabs and the Delidded Club... before hand it's:
> 
> "I don't know... that's a lot of money" or "But it doesn't look as fancy as XXXXX brand's cases do" or "Hitting my chip with a hammer/cutting it with a blade seems really risky"
> 
> and afterwards it's:
> 
> "I'll never buy another brand of case again!" and "Wow - I should have done this the first day I bought my CPU"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the (mostly) positive effect these threads can have on those enthusiasts/hobbyists willing to try something a little outside of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: As an aside, on the cost aspect... I've spent as little as $70 on a case (from a big name that makes PSUs as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) before and thought to myself "Man, did I ever get screwed in this deal" - and yet when I first opened my M8 which ran 6X as much, my first thought was "I can't believe they're able to make money at these prices".


^This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> *sigh* still haven't gotten a chance to build my sweet smh10. i am not worthy


Patience, my friend, patience. Life is not always about finishing quickly, but about doing
things right along the way...


----------



## HG02

Case Labs Mercury S5 with pedestal " Cheech "

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435622/cheech-build-log-case-labs-mercury-s5-with-pedistal


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> Case Labs Mercury S5 with pedestal " Cheech "
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435622/cheech-build-log-case-labs-mercury-s5-with-pedistal


sweet!


----------



## protzman

Quick question. Im thinking of getting some new vandal switches for my s3, I assume the power button is 22mm and the reset is 16mm? is this correct?


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quick question. Im thinking of getting some new vandal switches for my s3, I assume the power button is 22mm and the reset is 16mm? is this correct?


Yes, it says it on their "Why Caselabs" page and even has a link to performance pc so you can order different colors.


----------



## Pheozero

So would anyone have picture showing the size difference between a Switch 810 and a SMH10? I know it's a couple of inches, but you know, pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## protzman

Just get it. Lmao i had a switch before i got my s3. That thing was a piece of junk, not only compared to my caselabs case but just in general!
Do it you will not regret!


----------



## socketus

hmm, that's a good compare. Can't recall any such pix, but there are some pix of CL cases next to a Corsair 800D that I know I've seen.

SMH10 spex - 25.75"H x 26.56"D x 11.25"W (654mm x 675mm x 286mm)

Switch spex - 23.82"H x 22.72"D x 9.25"W (605mm(H) x 577mm(D) x 235mm(W)

SMH10 rad support -

Top Fan/Radiator Mount 120.4 (480)
Maximum radiator size under 120mm extended top cover 120.4 (480)
Maximum radiator size - lower chamber 140.4 (560)
Maximum radiator size with PSU - lower chamber 120.3 (360)

switch Rad Support -

Top 3 x 140 or 3 x 120mm
Bottom 2 x 140/120mm
Rear 1 x 140/120mm

that's straight from their respective pages. Of course, the SMH10 has a sort of built in pedestal - the lower chamber - ideal for vertical rad mount. And of course, you can always buy the extended top for an additional vertical rad mount. Options is what you get with a CL case. Optional reverse atx; 10 pci slots; flexbay management ... Maybe Jim or Kevin can help you with the pics


----------



## Pheozero

I have a switch right now and was thinking of downsizing to a S5 but found out we're moving, so I pretty much get what case I want, so I though SMH10. A Case Labs case is a guarantee though. Only two inches longer and four inches deeper isn't bad at all.


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> So would anyone have picture showing the size difference between a Switch 810 and a SMH10? I know it's a couple of inches, but you know, pictures are worth a thousand words.


I should have my SMH10 in this week, i was going to take a side by side with my current switch. Check back later in the week


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> I should have my SMH10 in this week, i was going to take a side by side with my current switch. Check back later in the week


Very convenient









Thanks in advance.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a Merlin SM8 for an air-cooled build but have a few questions:
> 
> 1. A Noctua NH-D14 should fit fine, right?
> 2. Since this is an air-cooled build, I don't plan on using any radiators but I'm not sure what to pick for the top chassis mount. What's the benefit/difference of using a drop-in mount? I only plan on mounting fans up there.


My opinion on Question 2 is that the benefit of having the drop in rad mount is that you can _easily_ add a radiator for for cooling later.
Yes you can install a rad without it - but it's so much easier with it.
And yes you can use it to mount fans only on.
I say get the drop in - and have option open to you later.
just my


----------



## SortOfGrim

I thought the anti-vandal power switch were the same for all the cases (19mm)?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I thought the anti-vandal power switch were the same for all the cases (19mm)?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/anti-vandal-led-switches-and-sleeved-cables/


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I have a switch right now and was thinking of downsizing to a S5 but found out we're moving, so I pretty much get what case I want, so I though SMH10. A Case Labs case is a guarantee though. Only two inches longer and four inches deeper isn't bad at all.


i have both cases and sadly, they're both disassembled. still can't find time to build up my smh10 because i want to have a whole day, taking my time, giving a look and then disassemble right after. it's going to be for haswell e next year, so im taking my time with the build. my poor switch 810, i broke it down to replace the top and removed the bottom as i had planned to use the pedestal i purchased from dwood. i scrapped that plan and basically left my switch 810 in the garage. trying to sell it on craigslist for cheap but there have been no interest. we need more smh10 bros, bro. come on down...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> I should have my SMH10 in this week, i was going to take a side by side with my current switch. Check back later in the week


oh snap, wassup smh10 bredren. what color and layout you chos? details man! i have both cases as well but their both disassembled. so i will wait on your comparison first


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yes you can install a rad without it - but it's so much easier with it.
> And yes you can use it to mount fans only on.
> I say get the drop in - and have option open to you later.
> just my


This is so true!

When I bought my SM8 I didn't took the drop-in option and I regret it to this day!

I might upgrade my SM8 someday and I will definitely change my top for the drop-in style instead of my standard one.


----------



## axiumone

Kind of a long shot, but does anyone with the STH10 in an xl-atx format looking to trade for a hptx tray?

I don't know what I was thinking that I may eventually get something like an sr2 or srx, but that's just not going to happen and the case doesn't look right with an atx motherboard on an hptx tray.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is so true!
> 
> When I bought my SM8 I didn't took the drop-in option and I regret it to this day!
> 
> I might upgrade my SM8 someday and I will definitely change my top for the drop-in style instead of my standard one.


.... i just found out i have the ONLY m8 with drop in rad mounts in circulation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the only other one... is at caselabs !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgey123

Took a while but pulled the trigger last week for an SM8, just found out this morning it has been shipped







. Absolutely can't wait till it arrives, I'm itching to build in it.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Took a while but pulled the trigger last week for an SM8, just found out this morning it has been shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Absolutely can't wait till it arrives, I'm itching to build in it.


Congrats


----------



## Pheozero

Is there a way to check shipping costs without going though checkout first? Or would I have to ask Jim, Kevin, or XNine?


----------



## socketus

nope, but you can try. But you're a domestic ship. My st10 cost $34 to ship to midcoast ks.


----------



## Ixander

you can send an email with a copy of your cart to jim, and he will tell you the shipping costs. [email protected]


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Is there a way to check shipping costs without going though checkout first? Or would I have to ask Jim, Kevin, or XNine?


you can send an email with a copy of your cart to this address [email protected] and they will tell the shipping costs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... i just found out i have the ONLY m8 with drop in rad mounts in circulation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the only other one... is at caselabs !!!!!!!!!!!!!


aren't you special????


----------



## Mega Man

special.... no really really really lucky/happy yes !


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> special.... no really really really lucky/happy yes !


so you got a extremely limited cl m8, and a brother who custom paints. i really hate you


----------



## Mega Man

who can custom paint...... not exclusively !


----------



## X-Nine

That was my M8, actually. I sold it not long after I got it to Tim due to losing my job, Tim must have in turn sold it to you or someone else...eventually, you have it. Give her a hug and a kiss for me. I miss her so much!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That was my M8, actually. I sold it not long after I got it to Tim due to losing my job, Tim must have in turn sold it to you or someone else...eventually, you have it. Give her a hug and a kiss for me. I miss her so much!


Yeah...I sold it about a year ago to utnorris...By the time I noticed it was for sale again, it had already been sold.otherwise I would have bought it back...I miss the AquaCube too!









Enjoy it mm!


----------



## Mega Man

if it makes you feel better ! i am also in colorado you two... small world huh? i find it funny you sold it to someone in CO then it was sold out of state then back to CO.... i think it was home sick [email protected]


----------



## Holynacho

Got my SMH10 today!



Side by side with my Switch 810 for comparison, the first photo they are equal in the back.





The width really makes the SMH10 look massive against the switch and the photos don't really do justice.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Got my SMH10 today!
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with my Switch 810 for comparison, the first photo they are equal in the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The width really makes the SMH10 look massive against the switch and the photos don't really do justice.


tight. i have the same except mine is reversed and i opted for the 39' top. what are your plans?


----------



## Holynacho

One more comparison.


----------



## Lourad

Congrats on the great case!


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> tight. i have the same except mine is reversed and i opted for the 39' top. what are your plans?


Only really have ideas atm, but now that i have it to actually work with, I'm liking the idea more of dual 560s in the based and PSU in the top, also want to break up the white some. Going to implement polished steel in somehow, loved the look from Juthos's Candy shop build.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> tight. i have the same except mine is reversed and i opted for the 39' top. what are your plans?
> 
> 
> 
> Only really have ideas atm, but now that i have it to actually work with, I'm liking the idea more of dual 560s in the based and PSU in the top, also want to break up the white some. Going to implement polished steel in somehow, loved the look from Juthos's Candy shop build.
Click to expand...

Sick case...560's are awesome...you'll love em...Two 560's will be all the rads you'll need.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Only really have ideas atm, but now that i have it to actually work with, I'm liking the idea more of dual 560s in the based and PSU in the top, also want to break up the white some. Going to implement polished steel in somehow, loved the look from Juthos's Candy shop build.


sounds good. new hardware for this build as well? ivy bridge e and now 290x's are tempting, but ill wait it out for haswell e or possibly steam roller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Sick case...560's are awesome...you'll love em...Two 560's will be all the rads you'll need.


nope, not enough for me.


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Only really have ideas atm, but now that i have it to actually work with, I'm liking the idea more of dual 560s in the based and PSU in the top, also want to break up the white some. Going to implement polished steel in somehow, loved the look from Juthos's Candy shop build.


Thanks Holy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> sounds good. new hardware for this build as well? ivy bridge e and now 290x's are tempting, but ill wait it out for haswell e or possibly steam roller.
> nope, not enough for me.


only thing i am waiting for is to see if anyone will have a ref board + single slot ( no 2xdvi..... ewwwww ) then.... quadfire 290x! will look sick in my M8 + komodos !


----------



## Celcius

Just curious, how long does it usually take for an order to ship? I placed an order last Saturday but it's still "awaiting fulfillment."
I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just curious, how long does it usually take for an order to ship? I placed an order last Saturday but it's still "awaiting fulfillment."
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


i got mine exactly a week later from when i ordered. ordered on a thursday, arrived at my doorstep the next thursday. it was announced shipped on that tuesday, so about 2 days of shipping which is incredible since i live in alaska


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just curious, how long does it usually take for an order to ship? I placed an order last Saturday but it's still "awaiting fulfillment."
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


It took them 5 days from the day I ordered it for it to show as shipped, and yes it's worth it!


----------



## Celcius

I just got the email saying my order has shipped lol


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just curious, how long does it usually take for an order to ship? I placed an order last Saturday but it's still "awaiting fulfillment."
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


It all depends on what you ordered. I had a custom color combination of white outer panels with an all black chassis, and it took about two weeks for them to call me. And for the longest time, my status said "Awaiting fulfillment". Lucky for me they office is right down the street from work, so it was literally a 10 minute round trip pick up.

...Come to think of it, it took me an additional week to open the box after that, since I'm taking my sweet time to build my rig this time around.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Just curious, how long does it usually take for an order to ship? I placed an order last Saturday but it's still "awaiting fulfillment."
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what you ordered. I had a custom color combination of white outer panels with an all black chassis, and it took about two weeks for them to call me. And for the longest time, my status said "Awaiting fulfillment". Lucky for me they office is right down the street from work, so it was literally a 10 minute round trip pick up.
> 
> ...Come to think of it, it took me an additional week to open the box after that, since I'm taking my sweet time to build my rig this time around.
Click to expand...

When I bought my M8 a couple years back, I could not WAIT to get that thing open. it took me almost 40 minutes to unpack it and the pedestal, lol. It was like Christmas in July.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> PM if interested for supplier contact details


These have popped up on eBay USA now.
Expensive compared to what I paid !!!!
But at least available if you want them.
Searching for "60mm x 18mm OD Acrylic Tubing" should point you in the right direction.
Seller has re-branded them from the manufacturer's name I got, but who cares.


----------



## LunaP

Question since maybe I'm not seeing it. For the M8/MH10 series I see some pics that show wheels on the bottom of the chasis w/o the pedestal, but I'm not seeing the option for them, is this standard or a custom request? Or do you order the Pedestal and just remove the wheels?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Question since maybe I'm not seeing it. For the M8/MH10 series I see some pics that show wheels on the bottom of the chasis w/o the pedestal, but I'm not seeing the option for them, is this standard or a custom request? Or do you order the Pedestal and just remove the wheels?


It's an accessory you have to buy Carter Kit


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's an accessory you have to buy Carter Kit


It's worth it


----------



## SortOfGrim

your back will thank you for the casters


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Question since maybe I'm not seeing it. For the M8/MH10 series I see some pics that show wheels on the bottom of the chasis w/o the pedestal, but I'm not seeing the option for them, is this standard or a custom request? Or do you order the Pedestal and just remove the wheels?


the holes are standard, the castors.... are not


----------



## Georgey123

The progress so far over the weekend. Lost for words on this case, fantastic case Case Labs




Cheers


----------



## Indigo2Extreme

Loving CaseLabs! Modded an S3 for an Asus Gene VI mATX. Currently has an Asus GTX 780 but I'm planning on adding an EVGA Titan. Air-cooled with Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3x140mm fans and a front Silverstone 180mm fan. Using it mainly as a render box.


----------



## Pheozero

Don't tease us like that! Show moar! Moar, I say!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> Loving CaseLabs! Modded an S3 for an Asus Gene VI mATX. Currently has an Asus GTX 780 but I'm planning on adding an EVGA Titan. Air-cooled with Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3x140mm fans and a front Silverstone 180mm fan. Using it mainly as a render box.


Well, Go on...


----------



## fasttracker440

Has anyone installed a lepa 1600 in to one of the magnum line i havent torn out my old psu yet but looking at the cables that came with the lepa im worried about length. I specficaly have one of the few mh10 that are around I find it hard to belive that i will have probs but just eyeballing it after i got home from frozencpu im not to sure now


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Has anyone installed a lepa 1600 in to one of the magnum line i havent torn out my old psu yet but looking at the cables that came with the lepa im worried about length. I specficaly have one of the few mh10 that are around I find it hard to belive that i will have probs but just eyeballing it after i got home from frozencpu im not to sure now


MH10 & Lepa 1600








I plan on making custom cables so never even got the cables out yet


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> MH10 & Lepa 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making custom cables so never even got the cables out yet


i will be using custom cables as well but this is a work in progress one step at a time would be nice to do it all at once but time/money tends to limit me. Also do you have a build log there are not many on here and would like to get some ideas.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> i will be using custom cables as well but this is a work in progress one step at a time would be nice to do it all at once but time/money tends to limit me. Also do you have a build log there are not many on here and would like to get some ideas.


My MH10 build on standby atm








I have a hard time prioritizing








It's a a critical stage and want to make sure that I have everything just right before flicking the switch.
Iwaki RD-30 pump and 24 volt PSU

EDIT - OCN Build Log started - Curlicue X2

Here's the Mobo side - as posted here a while back.


----------



## Indigo2Extreme

Another pic of my CaseLabs S3 with Asus Maximus VI Gene mATX. I simply used 6mm standoffs to extend the side panel out and then filled the space with car door rubber gasket. I also had to cut the back out for the PSU (Corsair AX760) because it wouldn't fit with the Thermaltake drive array.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> i will be using custom cables as well but this is a work in progress one step at a time would be nice to do it all at once but time/money tends to limit me. Also do you have a build log there are not many on here and would like to get some ideas.


here is a good one
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1339010
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> Another pic of my CaseLabs S3 with Asus Maximus VI Gene mATX. I simply used 6mm standoffs to extend the side panel out and then filled the space with car door rubber gasket. I also had to cut the back out for the PSU (Corsair AX760) because it wouldn't fit with the Thermaltake drive array.


that looks like a lot of stuff in a little case !


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> here is a good one
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1339010
> that looks like a lot of stuff in a little case !


Thats a fun log to read i had read it in the past. what I ment earlier was the lack of MH10 builds on here i have seen a few but not many not sure exactly why but might be related to the limited rad clearance on the top of the MB side making the TH10 a better option.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's an accessory you have to buy Carter Kit


Appreciate it I'll end up w/ the HD ones since I have nice carpet floors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> MH10 & Lepa 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making custom cables so never even got the cables out yet


NICE Finally an MH10! I need to start asking questions on these because I THINK this will be better vs the M8 for me since I want to keep my opticalness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> My MH10 build on standby atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time prioritizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a a critical stage and want to make sure that I have everything just right before flicking the switch.
> Iwaki RD-30 pump and 24 volt PSU
> I have started a build log but not on OCN.
> In next few days I will start one here for it and transfer over here.
> If you cant wait a Google of _*RRT Curlicue X2*_ should land you on it.
> Here's the Mobo side - as posted here a while back.


Googling it now, appreciate it, Definitaly wanna know what size RAD's fit best w/ these if I'm gonna pull the trigger so I know what to expect. Sound wise how is the sound proofing on these?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> NICE Finally an MH10! I need to start asking questions on these because I THINK this will be better vs the M8 for me since I want to keep my opticalness
> Definitaly wanna know what size RAD's fit best w/ these if I'm gonna pull the trigger so I know what to expect.
> Sound wise how is the sound proofing on these?


What rads will fit in the MH10 - Really depends on what hardware you got going into it.
Ask away on specifics - someone here will be glad to help out I'm sure


----------



## djnsmith7

I have an MH10 & I have an XSPC EX560 & EX420 in the pedestal. You can mount up to 4 480's on the top & bottom of the MH10 (without the pedestal). This truly is an awesome case & I'm glad I went with it. The pedestal took things to the next level for me. Saved a lot of room in the MH10 & made everything easier. If a pedestal isn't in the budget, or you only plan on using, say, 2 or 3 480's & you don't need or want a 420 or 560, then you don't really need the pedestal. The MH10 by itself has a ton of room in front & back. for rads.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> I have an MH10 & I have an XSPC EX560 & EX420 in the pedestal. You can mount up to 4 480's on the top & bottom of the MH10 (without the pedestal). This truly is an awesome case & I'm glad I went with it. The pedestal took things to the next level for me. Saved a lot of room in the MH10 & made everything easier. If a pedestal isn't in the budget, or you only plan on using, say, 2 or 3 480's & you don't need or want a 420 or 560, then you don't really need the pedestal. The MH10 by itself has a ton of room in front & back. for rads.


Great reply with relevant info for LunaP








I would add that a 31mm top opens up more avenues again.
In my opinion the tops bigger than 31 mm look out of proportion.
31mm is the sweet spot - perfect for all the fans up top of the rads in roof.
I also have an MH10 ped - with dual 560's in it though


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> What rads will fit in the MH10 - Really depends on what hardware you got going into it.
> Ask away on specifics - someone here will be glad to help out I'm sure


I have 2 xspc rx 480's in mine and i found having one in the roof on the mb side made things in the top of the case kind of tight. I dont think you could do a push pull with a rx in the roof on the mb side becaus of clearance issues of the mb also you would lose at least the top to flex bay slots. I now have both of them in the psu side and no worries about clearance on that side. Unless you have some super thick rads and 38mm fans i dont see a prob. But with this config i have run into a prob using the hdd cage. With the allmost limitless mounting options that you get with this case there are plenty of work arounds. I have mine hanging from the roof on the mb side and i actualy found this a good option in reguards of cable managment. I could go on and on about what i have done but the MH10 is a solid case and i do not regret getting it.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> I have an MH10 & I have an XSPC EX560 & EX420 in the pedestal. You can mount up to 4 480's on the top & bottom of the MH10 (without the pedestal). This truly is an awesome case & I'm glad I went with it. The pedestal took things to the next level for me. Saved a lot of room in the MH10 & made everything easier. If a pedestal isn't in the budget, or you only plan on using, say, 2 or 3 480's & you don't need or want a 420 or 560, then you don't really need the pedestal. The MH10 by itself has a ton of room in front & back. for rads.
> 
> 
> 
> Great reply with relevant info for LunaP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would add that a 31mm top opens up more avenues again.
> In my opinion the tops bigger than 31 mm look out of proportion.
> 31mm is the sweet spot - perfect for all the fans up top of the rads in roof.
> I also have an MH10 ped - with dual 560's in it though
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, dual 560's are super sick, but I'm content with a 560 & 420. Can't complain about the temps. If an opportunity came along where I could sell the 420 for a reasonable price, I would do it in a heartbeat & grab another 560 though. I would've gone dual 560's from the get go, but the MH10 + Pedestal project actually stemmed from a Cosmos II project that went south. So, in essence, I was stuck with a 420 (bought an EX420 kit).


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> What rads will fit in the MH10 - Really depends on what hardware you got going into it.
> Ask away on specifics - someone here will be glad to help out I'm sure


FFFFF!!!!! My apologies hory crap!

Run down of the rig.

*Asus RIVE BE* (still awaiting release)
*4960X* Overkill and stupidity for the win!!!!
*eVGA Titan* x1 (waiting till I get system to decide now if I want a 2nd or just upgrade again) (Upgraded from SLI 470's)
*32gb 2400 G.Skill Trident Mem* (getting a 2nd 32gb pack later )
*Case.....MH10 or M8*...I'm really thinking I should go MH10 as I like my opticalness and maybe add a touch screen or something fancy as everyone's entitled to their prefs <3

Everything's currently in my original Cosmos I picked up in Japan.. I think its the 1000 series?

Originally picked up an Air540..then dawned on me after Derrick pointed out the *AIR* part, though it can still do WC its hella cramped, BUT it was the first cube design I've ever seen and was turned onto it immediately and WANTED to make it work, as I LOVE the full window that replaces the door which I WISH Caselabs had an option like that, closest they have is the XL would be LOVELY for an XXL = Complete naked side and pull from the back to release. Though for the MH10 I think it'll showcase nicely in this way. I ended up returning the Air540 after hearing a few pro's on here talk about having high end setup's while using Air is a joke, and then I thought about it and realized....yeah noise+extra heat = </3 + I live in Phoenix so you can imagine especially w/ APS raping everyone because they hate solar.

So originally I had purchased the H100i , AX1200i, Air540, 4x 2 packs of SP 120 Extreme performance, and the Trident RAM. Few weeks later going back and forth reading more and more while waiting for the RIVE BE, + designing out how my system would be, ended up taking everything back to help me decide further so I didn't regret anything last minute.

So down to it, I'm looking to go WC, this will be my first, been watching tons of videos on youtube, and reading up and getting recommendations on good parts and fittings as well as tubing. So starting out without a pedestal I have a few questions on this.

1) I'm told that vs doing a push/pull its better to do push with a bigger RAD True / False / Varies?

2) For putting rad's on the top would it be in my best interest to get the 32mm riser? or 86? Or is it not necessary as I'm wary of the clearance space from the motherboard. Top as in ceiling with fans on the outside in case of push/pull.

3) For RAD type's I'm looking to do Front and top, since I"ll be getting the wheels for the bottom, depending on clearance I may get a rad there too, that OR should I put a RAD on the opposite side as well , as I read that to many doesn't help other than helping lower fan speeds (which is good as well) What size rad's are best for this type? I've seen a few so organizing into one.

4) While I still have 2x 2packs of SP120's I hear lots of negative sides of them, and I'm aware of GT's and Noctuas, are there any recommended alternatives for these, and as for Airflows should I go Noctua or GT's? I'd like to get some good airflow in the case as well.

5) I like the idea of lights, and would LOVE a good water block for my CPU and GPU's that supports this, I've heard some you can insert and some come w/ them inside? I'm torn between XSBC and EK XSBC has that insane industrial look I love, EK also is sexy w/ their polished types.

I believe the rest I should save for the WC thread unless its safe to ask here.

Apppreciate all your input and support!

OH YEAH almost forgot, theme will black and red (black case, red wires, clear tubing red fluid)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> FFFFF!!!!! My apologies hory crap!
> 
> Run down of the rig.
> 
> *Asus RIVE BE* (still awaiting release)
> *4960X* Overkill and stupidity for the win!!!!
> *eVGA Titan* x1 (waiting till I get system to decide now if I want a 2nd or just upgrade again) (Upgraded from SLI 470's)
> *32gb 2400 G.Skill Trident Mem* (getting a 2nd 32gb pack later )
> *Case.....MH10 or M8*...I'm really thinking I should go MH10 as I like my opticalness and maybe add a touch screen or something fancy as everyone's entitled to their prefs <3
> 
> Everything's currently in my original Cosmos I picked up in Japan.. I think its the 1000 series?
> 
> Originally picked up an Air540..then dawned on me after Derrick pointed out the *AIR* part, though it can still do WC its hella cramped, BUT it was the first cube design I've ever seen and was turned onto it immediately and WANTED to make it work, as I LOVE the full window that replaces the door which I WISH Caselabs had an option like that, closest they have is the XL would be LOVELY for an XXL = Complete naked side and pull from the back to release. Though for the MH10 I think it'll showcase nicely in this way. I ended up returning the Air540 after hearing a few pro's on here talk about having high end setup's while using Air is a joke, and then I thought about it and realized....yeah noise+extra heat = </3 + I live in Phoenix so you can imagine especially w/ APS raping everyone because they hate solar.
> 
> So originally I had purchased the H100i , AX1200i, Air540, 4x 2 packs of SP 120 Extreme performance, and the Trident RAM. Few weeks later going back and forth reading more and more while waiting for the RIVE BE, + designing out how my system would be, ended up taking everything back to help me decide further so I didn't regret anything last minute.
> 
> So down to it, I'm looking to go WC, this will be my first, been watching tons of videos on youtube, and reading up and getting recommendations on good parts and fittings as well as tubing. So starting out without a pedestal I have a few questions on this.
> 
> 1) I'm told that vs doing a push/pull its better to do push with a bigger RAD True / False / Varies?
> 
> 2) For putting rad's on the top would it be in my best interest to get the 32mm riser? or 86? Or is it not necessary as I'm wary of the clearance space from the motherboard. Top as in ceiling with fans on the outside in case of push/pull.
> 
> 3) For RAD type's I'm looking to do Front and top, since I"ll be getting the wheels for the bottom, depending on clearance I may get a rad there too, that OR should I put a RAD on the opposite side as well , as I read that to many doesn't help other than helping lower fan speeds (which is good as well) What size rad's are best for this type? I've seen a few so organizing into one.
> 
> 4) While I still have 2x 2packs of SP120's I hear lots of negative sides of them, and I'm aware of GT's and Noctuas, are there any recommended alternatives for these, and as for Airflows should I go Noctua or GT's? I'd like to get some good airflow in the case as well.
> 
> 5) I like the idea of lights, and would LOVE a good water block for my CPU and GPU's that supports this, I've heard some you can insert and some come w/ them inside? I'm torn between XSBC and EK XSBC has that insane industrial look I love, EK also is sexy w/ their polished types.
> 
> I believe the rest I should save for the WC thread unless its safe to ask here.
> 
> Apppreciate all your input and support!


rigbuilder ... upper right hand corner of your screen, then put it in your sig... will save you lots of typing !

ps cut a peice of acrylic, remove hinges and latches and bolt to the case.

or mod your door !


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> FFFFF!!!!! My apologies hory crap!
> 
> Run down of the rig.
> 
> *Asus RIVE BE* (still awaiting release)
> *4960X* Overkill and stupidity for the win!!!!
> *eVGA Titan* x1 (waiting till I get system to decide now if I want a 2nd or just upgrade again) (Upgraded from SLI 470's)
> *32gb 2400 G.Skill Trident Mem* (getting a 2nd 32gb pack later )
> *Case.....MH10 or M8*...I'm really thinking I should go MH10 as I like my opticalness and maybe add a touch screen or something fancy as everyone's entitled to their prefs <3
> 
> Everything's currently in my original Cosmos I picked up in Japan.. I think its the 1000 series?
> 
> Originally picked up an Air540..then dawned on me after Derrick pointed out the *AIR* part, though it can still do WC its hella cramped, BUT it was the first cube design I've ever seen and was turned onto it immediately and WANTED to make it work, as I LOVE the full window that replaces the door which I WISH Caselabs had an option like that, closest they have is the XL would be LOVELY for an XXL = Complete naked side and pull from the back to release. Though for the MH10 I think it'll showcase nicely in this way. I ended up returning the Air540 after hearing a few pro's on here talk about having high end setup's while using Air is a joke, and then I thought about it and realized....yeah noise+extra heat = </3 + I live in Phoenix so you can imagine especially w/ APS raping everyone because they hate solar.
> 
> So originally I had purchased the H100i , AX1200i, Air540, 4x 2 packs of SP 120 Extreme performance, and the Trident RAM. Few weeks later going back and forth reading more and more while waiting for the RIVE BE, + designing out how my system would be, ended up taking everything back to help me decide further so I didn't regret anything last minute.
> 
> So down to it, I'm looking to go WC, this will be my first, been watching tons of videos on youtube, and reading up and getting recommendations on good parts and fittings as well as tubing. So starting out without a pedestal I have a few questions on this.
> 
> 1) I'm told that vs doing a push/pull its better to do push with a bigger RAD True / False / Varies?
> 
> 2) For putting rad's on the top would it be in my best interest to get the 32mm riser? or 86? Or is it not necessary as I'm wary of the clearance space from the motherboard. Top as in ceiling with fans on the outside in case of push/pull.
> 
> 3) For RAD type's I'm looking to do Front and top, since I"ll be getting the wheels for the bottom, depending on clearance I may get a rad there too, that OR should I put a RAD on the opposite side as well , as I read that to many doesn't help other than helping lower fan speeds (which is good as well) What size rad's are best for this type? I've seen a few so organizing into one.
> 
> 4) While I still have 2x 2packs of SP120's I hear lots of negative sides of them, and I'm aware of GT's and Noctuas, are there any recommended alternatives for these, and as for Airflows should I go Noctua or GT's? I'd like to get some good airflow in the case as well.
> 
> 5) I like the idea of lights, and would LOVE a good water block for my CPU and GPU's that supports this, I've heard some you can insert and some come w/ them inside? I'm torn between XSBC and EK XSBC has that insane industrial look I love, EK also is sexy w/ their polished types.
> 
> I believe the rest I should save for the WC thread unless its safe to ask here.
> 
> Apppreciate all your input and support!
> 
> OH YEAH almost forgot, theme will black and red (black case, red wires, clear tubing red fluid)


Here is a quick run down on rads. http://www.overclock.net/t/1206439/which-rad-is-better-black-ice-gtx-480-vs-xspc-rx480/0_30
Also if you want to get a riser for the case i would look at the th10 bout the same price when you add the 30 bucks for the 31mm riser. I run SP120's problay technicaly not the best of the best but having all of the rings to paint what ever color you want and price is not so bad on them i deal with it. XSPC water block usualy have a spot in them for a LED i know my 670 blocks do but for the cpu i went with the swiftech apogee hd the mounting system in my opinion is what sets this block apart and the multi port option is nice as well for furture addons ram/mb blocks it just opens up lots of possibilites. You could allways get diff color plugs for it to go with your color scheme.


----------



## Mega Man

huh miss quote maybe ?


----------



## fasttracker440

ya my bad its late clicked the wrong button but i see im not the only one up late god I hate staff duty!!!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> "_snip_" do you have a build log there are not many on here and would like to get some ideas.


Build log started _*Curlicue X2*_
It really is "_just_" started and is a long term project but if you want to subscribe and follow the build - there it is.
The more the merrier








and please holler out with opinions and suggestions.
It's half the fun of a build log - feedback from the "_audience_" (for want of a better word)

Anyways - hope to put on a good show for all who care to attend


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey does the SM5 have en extended top so one could fit fans or a thin rad like the AX360 up there? just curious









Thanks


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey does the SM5 have en extended top so one could fit fans or a thin rad like the AX360 up there? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes it does, you can get a 31mm or 120mm extended top


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey does the SM5 have en extended top so one could fit fans or a thin rad like the AX360 up there? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You don't need an extended top. The AX360 fit in just fine in my SM5


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Here is a quick run down on rads. http://www.overclock.net/t/1206439/which-rad-is-better-black-ice-gtx-480-vs-xspc-rx480/0_30
> Also if you want to get a riser for the case i would look at the th10 bout the same price when you add the 30 bucks for the 31mm riser. I run SP120's problay technicaly not the best of the best but having all of the rings to paint what ever color you want and price is not so bad on them i deal with it. XSPC water block usualy have a spot in them for a LED i know my 670 blocks do but for the cpu i went with the swiftech apogee hd the mounting system in my opinion is what sets this block apart and the multi port option is nice as well for furture addons ram/mb blocks it just opens up lots of possibilites. You could allways get diff color plugs for it to go with your color scheme.


Thanks I've been reading it since yesterday, also TH10? Are you referring to the case I'm only looking to go cubed so either M8 or MH10, though I believe the MH10 would be best since its a bit longer so I can fit RAD's + Optical drives w/o hitting the top RAD's and still having room for 2-3


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Here is a quick run down on rads. http://www.overclock.net/t/1206439/which-rad-is-better-black-ice-gtx-480-vs-xspc-rx480/0_30
> Also if you want to get a riser for the case i would look at the th10 bout the same price when you add the 30 bucks for the 31mm riser. I run SP120's problay technicaly not the best of the best but having all of the rings to paint what ever color you want and price is not so bad on them i deal with it. XSPC water block usualy have a spot in them for a LED i know my 670 blocks do but for the cpu i went with the swiftech apogee hd the mounting system in my opinion is what sets this block apart and the multi port option is nice as well for furture addons ram/mb blocks it just opens up lots of possibilites. You could allways get diff color plugs for it to go with your color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I've been reading it since yesterday, also TH10? Are you referring to the case I'm only looking to go cubed so either M8 or MH10, though I believe the MH10 would be best since its a bit longer so I can fit RAD's + Optical drives w/o hitting the top RAD's and still having room for 2-3
Click to expand...

If you're looking for a case with plenty of room for up to 4x 480's, the MH10 is very 480 friendly & with room to spare. I'm using a 560 & a 420 in the pedestal (which don't occupy any of the 480 spots), but it would be a breeze for me to add a couple of 480's if I wanted to (I could only add 2 because of the pedestal).

If I go back to CF, TriFire or TriSLI in the future, I'll add a 480 on the backside above the power supply, no problem.


----------



## stren

Been away backpacking in Yosemite, but I'm back now so it's time to update the list


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> If you're looking for a case with plenty of room for up to 4x 480's, the MH10 is very 480 friendly & with room to spare. I'm using a 560 & a 420 in the pedestal (which don't occupy any of the 480 spots), but it would be a breeze for me to add a couple of 480's if I wanted to (I could only add 2 because of the pedestal).


Nice I'm thinking 3 rads will be my sweet spot to kick the fans down to about 1500RPM'ish in which I can always lower it later on down the line if I add more.

For now though I think I'll stay away from the pedestal as I don't think it would fit under my desk if I added it lol, THOUGH possibly. I've seen the room in this thing, and can't look @ full towers the same anymore after seeing the Cube design.

Right now I'm trying to figure out the parts for this and may have to email them, as I get no pics when I select some of them, making it difficult to understand what exactly is being changed.

For what I know I need the XXL window (or XL w/e it was) Flex cage for putting in HDD's/SSD's Ventilated side for the opposite area for the PSU and or vented sides for RAD's as I hear having side Rad's is pretty effective.

As for the clearance between the ceiling and the motherboard, I"m debating on this and curious if I would have room for a RAD there + fans or would I need the 36/86 extension trim.

For the rest of the options, I'll post a pic I guess w/ questions so someone can break the rest down for me. Looking to possibly order this week.

As for mounting pumps do I need a special bracket or do people use twist/snap ties for these ( something I didn't even think about ) and also the soggy sandwhich thing-a-ma-bob that you place under the pump to blanket the noise it puts out.

Should I go with 1 or 2 pumps also?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Yes it does, you can get a 31mm or 120mm extended top


Thanks, bit blind couldnt see it on the site








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> You don't need an extended top. The AX360 fit in just fine in my SM5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know the AX360 fits fine, was just thinking about hiding it


----------



## djnsmith7

Best suggestion I can make regarding your questions about the case itself, PM Jim @ CaseLabs. He answered every question I had quickly & when I needed pics, he was on it. If he didn't have the pic at his arsenal immediately, he found a way to get it. He'll take good care of you & get you what you need to help you make the decision that's best for you.

Kevin is also great at answering questions & is very knowledgeable of the products & is good with the details. I probably had a dozen or so questions before I placed my order & they were all answered & several responses included pictures, which weren't on their website.

As for the pump, I can say that my XSPC D5 Vario, so far, pumps water like nobody's business (& that's on the # 2 setting out of 5). My loop goes all the way to the bottom of the pedestal & all the way to the top of the case (one tube goes from the CPU to the 420 rad in the pedestal & one tube goes from the vertical res. to the CPU).

Just to give you an idea about D5 power (keep in mind, it's only on #2)...Loop Order:

Res. 1 (inside pedestal) > 560 (inside pedestal) > Res. 2 (inside MH10) > CPU > 420 (inside pedestal) > GPU > Res. 1 (inside pedestal)


----------



## stren

Added:

Indigo2Extreme
Georgey123
HolyNacho
HG02
Ixander (again)
Mega Man
lourad
fastfate (again)

Welcome to our new members and repeats and grats to all!

That S5 + Ped reminds me of a mini SMH10, It's actually all I really need for my workstation and I really like the dimensions with the pedestal better than without







Very nice.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice I'm thinking 3 rads will be my sweet spot to kick the fans down to about 1500RPM'ish in which I can always lower it later on down the line if I add more.
> 
> For now though I think I'll stay away from the pedestal as I don't think it would fit under my desk if I added it lol, THOUGH possibly. I've seen the room in this thing, and can't look @ full towers the same anymore after seeing the Cube design.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out the parts for this and may have to email them, as I get no pics when I select some of them, making it difficult to understand what exactly is being changed.
> 
> For what I know I need the XXL window (or XL w/e it was) Flex cage for putting in HDD's/SSD's Ventilated side for the opposite area for the PSU and or vented sides for RAD's as I hear having side Rad's is pretty effective.
> 
> As for the clearance between the ceiling and the motherboard, I"m debating on this and curious if I would have room for a RAD there + fans or would I need the 36/86 extension trim.
> 
> For the rest of the options, I'll post a pic I guess w/ questions so someone can break the rest down for me. Looking to possibly order this week.
> 
> As for mounting pumps do I need a special bracket or do people use twist/snap ties for these ( something I didn't even think about ) and also the soggy sandwhich thing-a-ma-bob that you place under the pump to blanket the noise it puts out.
> 
> Should I go with 1 or 2 pumps also?


If you're running RX rads and 1 GPU then 1 good pump will do nicely. I'd get a D5 Vario and call it a day.


----------



## djnsmith7

Luna, I don't know your plans for the pump, but what you should know is, if you go with a dual bay res. & pump combo, like I did, it can only mount on the left side of the case, as the right side isn't wide enough (right side is only wide enough for a hard drive cage). If you go with a pump in a smaller housing or configuration, it should fit fine on the right side.

That was one of the selling points for me on the pedestal, as it has 3 5.25 bays which works perfectly for me. Of course the biggest selling point for me was the ability to run dual 560's or a 560 & 420. I was sold!...lol


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice I'm thinking 3 rads will be my sweet spot to kick the fans down to about 1500RPM'ish in which I can always lower it later on down the line if I add more.
> 
> For now though I think I'll stay away from the pedestal as I don't think it would fit under my desk if I added it lol, THOUGH possibly. I've seen the room in this thing, and can't look @ full towers the same anymore after seeing the Cube design.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out the parts for this and may have to email them, as I get no pics when I select some of them, making it difficult to understand what exactly is being changed.
> 
> For what I know I need the XXL window (or XL w/e it was) Flex cage for putting in HDD's/SSD's Ventilated side for the opposite area for the PSU and or vented sides for RAD's as I hear having side Rad's is pretty effective.
> 
> As for the clearance between the ceiling and the motherboard, I"m debating on this and curious if I would have room for a RAD there + fans or would I need the 36/86 extension trim.
> 
> For the rest of the options, I'll post a pic I guess w/ questions so someone can break the rest down for me. Looking to possibly order this week.
> 
> As for mounting pumps do I need a special bracket or do people use twist/snap ties for these ( something I didn't even think about ) and also the soggy sandwhich thing-a-ma-bob that you place under the pump to blanket the noise it puts out.
> 
> Should I go with 1 or 2 pumps also?


You can also mount two rads on top of the MH10 with and extended top. The AX480 with 25mm fans will fit under the 85mm extended top with plenty of room for a set of fans inside the case for push/pull.

Get two pumps.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Best suggestion I can make regarding your questions about the case itself, PM Jim @ CaseLabs. He answered every question I had quickly & when I needed pics, he was on it. If he didn't have the pic at his arsenal immediately, he found a way to get it. He'll take good care of you & get you what you need to help you make the decision that's best for you.
> 
> Kevin is also great at answering questions & is very knowledgeable of the products & is good with the details. I probably had a dozen or so questions before I placed my order & they were all answered & several responses included pictures, which weren't on their website.
> 
> As for the pump, I can say that my XSPC D5 Vario, so far, pumps water like nobody's business (& that's on the # 2 setting out of 5). My loop goes all the way to the bottom of the pedestal & all the way to the top of the case (one tube goes from the CPU to the 420 rad in the pedestal & one tube goes from the vertical res. to the CPU).
> 
> Just to give you an idea about D5 power (keep in mind, it's only on #2)...Loop Order:
> 
> Res. 1 (inside pedestal) > 560 (inside pedestal) > Res. 2 (inside MH10) > CPU > 420 (inside pedestal) > GPU > Res. 1 (inside pedestal)


I'll be doing that shortly, just been swamped at work to do a big write up. Appreciate it though. As for your D5 vario...if its capable of that much then I guess that pretty much answers that question. Do you have a pic of your rig I could see?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you're running RX rads and 1 GPU then 1 good pump will do nicely. I'd get a D5 Vario and call it a day.


Going either SLI or Tri, current rig will only have the Video and optical drives moved over, posted parts earlier but as someone stated I need to put them in a new RIG for my sig. I'm now holding off on a 2nd Titan due to the 780ti coming out, if it proves close and or has > 4gb RAM then I'll sell my titan and grab 2-3 of them. Though there's always the possibility of switching to 290x's depending on how reviews go w/ drivers/stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Luna, I don't know your plans for the pump, but what you should know is, if you go with a dual bay res. & pump combo, like I did, it can only mount on the left side of the case, as the right side isn't wide enough (right side is only wide enough for a hard drive cage). If you go with a pump in a smaller housing or configuration, it should fit fine on the right side.
> 
> That was one of the selling points for me on the pedestal, as it has 3 5.25 bays which works perfectly for me. Of course the biggest selling point for me was the ability to run dual 560's or a 560 & 420. I was sold!...lol


Can you show me a pic of your rig? Or someones MH10 / M8 ( since they're both the same height) with the pedestal on them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You can also mount two rads on top of the MH10 with and extended top. The AX480 with 25mm fans will fit under the 85mm extended top with plenty of room for a set of fans inside the case for push/pull.
> 
> Get two pumps.


Ah ok so I should go with 85 then? As for dual pumps would that be d5's? Whats the best order for operations?


----------



## djnsmith7

Plain Jane Build Log


----------



## djnsmith7

I know tons of folks go with thick rads, but honestly, the XSPC EX series perform pretty well & the thin profile offers great flexibility & takes up a lot less room. It's been said that the EX series offers close to RX (thicker) performance for half the profile thickness.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thanks, bit blind couldnt see it on the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are customizing the SM5, there is an option to select your top cover, you can select standard(ventilated, solid), 31mm or 120mm


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Can you show me a pic of your rig? Or someones MH10 / M8 ( since they're both the same height) with the pedestal on them?


This is a pic of my black MH10 with pedestal - reversed - when I bought it (second hand) complete with dead SR-2 and RD-30 pump and 560 rads with fans in the ped.
So please try to ignore the state the case and hardware is in.
I have since replaced the floor section with the big dent, added a 31mm top, 2 x 480 rads (UT45) in roof, 360 rad on flexi-bay.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thanks I've been reading it since yesterday, also TH10? Are you referring to the case I'm only looking to go cubed so either M8 or MH10, though I believe the MH10 would be best since its a bit longer so I can fit RAD's + Optical drives w/o hitting the top RAD's and still having room for 2-3


The only reason I mentioned the TH10 was it is just a taller version of the MH10 still run 480's all day long and do push pull on the mb side no prob. I find my case looks a little funny because of the length vs height but that could easily be fixed with a pedestal

MH10 Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 662mm)
Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 59mm
Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm

TH10 Size: 15"W x 25.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 637mm x 662mm)
Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 173mm
Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 90mm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> This is a pic of my black MH10 with pedestal - reversed - when I bought it (second hand) complete with dead SR-2 and RD-30 pump and 560 rads with fans in the ped.
> So please try to ignore the state the case and hardware is in.
> I have since replaced the floor section with the big dent, added a 31mm top, 2 x 480 rads (UT45) in roof, 360 rad on flexi-bay.


Nice actually and wow that thing looks longer than lead to believe LOL, also as far as reversing the board, is that helpful or just a user preference?

Also what Res is that, I love those especially the ones w/ lights <3

Is that a server board? I just look @ the Plain Jane build log and w/ the motherboard he had in there the case was RIDONCULOUS in space LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> The only reason I mentioned the TH10 was it is just a taller version of the MH10 still run 480's all day long and do push pull on the mb side no prob. I find my case looks a little funny because of the length vs height but that could easily be fixed with a pedestal
> 
> MH10 Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 662mm)
> Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 59mm
> Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm
> 
> TH10 Size: 15"W x 25.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 637mm x 662mm)
> Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 173mm
> Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 90mm


My apologies, I somehow was thinking you were referring to the Tower model (non cubed) versions, I wasn't aware that there was a taller version of the MH10 Lol....









So technically the TH10 would be the MH10 w/ a pedestal? Or what's the diff in size I guess? Which would be more preferable as well?


----------



## Mega Man

personal pref mainly but it is nice if my cpu block was to leak it wouldnt go all over my gpus !


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice actually and wow that thing looks longer than lead to believe LOL, also as far as reversing the board, is that helpful or just a user preference?
> 
> Also what Res is that, I love those especially the ones w/ lights <3
> 
> Is that a server board? I just look @ the Plain Jane build log and w/ the motherboard he had in there the case was RIDONCULOUS in space LOL.
> My apologies, I somehow was thinking you were referring to the Tower model (non cubed) versions, I wasn't aware that there was a taller version of the MH10 Lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So technically the TH10 would be the MH10 w/ a pedestal? Or what's the diff in size I guess? Which would be more preferable as well?


The pedestal mesurements are Size: 15.00"W x 8.00"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 203mm x 662mm) so on a MH10 would make it about 50mm taller then a stock TH10. It really comes down to what you are looking for i kind of wish i had a pedestal just so i could hide s*(t in it and be lazy epically if you are going with big windows. Also I think some said something about being able to mount 5.25 items in the pedestal might be nice. I am not a big fan of bay rez/pumps in these cases but if you got one floating around why not. who know mabey i am just talking out my a$$.


----------



## fasttracker440

I am putting togeather a build log for my Frankenstein comp never done a build log before but i am giving it a shot it is over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1437964/build-log-needs-a-name-case-labs-mh10-asrock-z77-extreme-11/0_30


----------



## protzman

Hi @ Caselabs company people.
Serious recommendation on a part for the S3 you could make and im sure a few people on here would be interested in:

For the mid chassis section how when you face it the ssd's are on the right side and the HDD's are on the left,
It would be cool if you created a replacement part where the sides could be swapped or universal. Given the Hdd and Ssd sleds we already have if you could just provide alternate mounting holes.
For example If i only have some nice ssd's and a hard drive all ssd's are mounted so if you are properly looking at it right side up the sata connections are on the right. ( so then regularly our ssd's are mounted upside down)

It may be kinda nit picky but caselabs cases imo are all about aesthetics so if i could spend maybe 20 bucks on a slightly modified piece of metal you already sell so my ssd writing could be face up that would be awesome.
I mean its like the same piece of metal just different holes!!

idk it'd be cool to see this offered!

anyone else in my same boat?


----------



## FrancisJF

I'm debating which case should I get the Merlin SM5 or Mercury S5 w/Pedestal since my corsair 350d is cramped up since I watercooled it. Hopefully I will order one of these cases sometime Middle of November.


----------



## protzman

s5 ftw! I own an s3 but i'm sure you'd love it! The s5 is just a bit fatter


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Been away backpacking in Yosemite, but I'm back now so it's time to update the list


You rat bastard.

Thanks - T


----------



## kimoswabi

Joining the club as I just took delivery of a S3.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/christmas-came-a-bit-early-this-year/0_30#post_21077897


----------



## modgirl

I just bought the S5 and the SM8. I didn't get the pedestal with the S5, I am going to use 2 rads a 240 in the front and 360 on top. The 360 will be a 30mm rad in just push. That is enough for me since this is going to be a home theater/living room gaming box and not my main rig.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modgirl*
> 
> I just bought the S5 and the SM8. I didn't get the pedestal with the S5, I am going to use 2 rads a 240 in the front and 360 on top. The 360 will be a 30mm rad in just push. That is enough for me since this is going to be a home theater/living room gaming box and not my main rig.


Awesome! Welcome to the club...


----------



## LunaP

OK it's official case labs just won my heart, after looking @ a few more build logs and pics.

Now I'm debating between SMH10 w/ pedestal or MH10 w/ Pedestal lol. Gonna have a field day w/ some questions. Shooting an email off to them now.

Hopefully if he responds quick enough I can get the order in by the end of the day.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> OK it's official case labs just won my heart, after looking @ a few more build logs and pics.
> 
> Now I'm debating between SMH10 w/ pedestal or MH10 w/ Pedestal lol. Gonna have a field day w/ some questions. Shooting an email off to them now.
> 
> Hopefully if he responds quick enough I can get the order in by the end of the day.


Well, personally I'm biased towards the SMH10, but either one will be awesomeness.









*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice actually and wow that thing looks longer than lead to believe LOL, also as far as reversing the board, is that helpful or just a user preference?


The nice thing about reverse ATX IMO is that you can mount a radiator in the case roof without
having to worry as much about clearance (see my build log for an example). Other than that, I
prefer it because you can actually see the "right" side of those nice GPU blocks that cost so much
money.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Well, personally I'm biased towards the SMH10, but either one will be awesomeness.


Yeah I just finished sending a wall of text to them about it asking for some side by side comparisons w/ objects etc so I could get a vision of how/what I could put inside. My vision is going to be a unique style gaming/anime-ish interior w/ PVC figures to boot, so I MAY end up going w/ the MH due to this. Though depending on the size... we'll see. Hopefully he responds today, I"m itching to order one just need some technical questions answered first.
Quote:


> *EDIT:*
> The nice thing about reverse ATX IMO is that you can mount a radiator in the case roof without
> having to worry as much about clearance (see my build log for an example). Other than that, I
> prefer it because you can actually see the "right" side of those nice GPU blocks that cost so much
> money.


Yeah I'm thinking I'll go that route too since I'll have a full window on my side I'll want the main view facing people as they walk into my room vs just facing me where people can't see it. I may even go double doors as well, still unsure of how I'll proceed, seeing as my theme will have room to expand lol.

UGH I can't see the pics since I"m at work the filter is blocking photobucket lol. I'll check it out on my phone or after I get off!


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I just finished sending a wall of text to them about it asking for some side by side comparisons w/ objects etc so I could get a vision of how/what I could put inside. My vision is going to be a unique style gaming/anime-ish interior w/ PVC figures to boot, so I MAY end up going w/ the MH due to this. Though depending on the size... we'll see. Hopefully he responds today, I"m itching to order one just need some technical questions answered first.


If you're going to put lots of other stuff in there the TH10 might indeed be more suitable.
For my needs, the SMH10 is just perfectly proportioned. A bit like a TJ11 with that bottom
compartment, but overall better implemented IMO (I do still love the TJ11 though).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking I'll go that route too since I'll have a full window on my side I'll want the main view facing people as they walk into my room vs just facing me where people can't see it. I may even go double doors as well, still unsure of how I'll proceed, seeing as my theme will have room to expand lol.


Yes, the side on which the window will end up is something I forgot, but which in my case
actually fits better with r-atx as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> UGH I can't see the pics since I"m at work the filter is blocking photobucket lol. I'll check it out on my phone or after I get off!


You mean the pics in my build log? In that case your filter is blocking more than just photobucket,
I'm hosting the images on my own server. You could try the gallery on my website, all the pics are
there, too.

On a general note, I am intrigued by your build idea I must say.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> If you're going to put lots of other stuff in there the TH10 might indeed be more suitable.
> For my needs, the SMH10 is just perfectly proportioned. A bit like a TJ11 with that bottom
> compartment, but overall better implemented IMO (I do still love the TJ11 though).


Ugh, now you have me looking @ the case and envisioning more, though I don't want to get TOO large because then moving it would be a pain lol, I think or at least I"m leading myself to believe that the MH10 w/ pedestal would separate the bottom from the top though curious on how that works would there be just enough opening or would it be fully open from the pedestal upwards to the main chasis, if the latter then you MAY be correct on the TH10, from what I recall the TH10 is slightly shorter than the MH10 w/ its pedestal? ffffff decisions.

Still awaiting a reply from case labs and I know it'll take a bit with all the questions I asked. Trying to find out mainly IF in some way or another they DO have a full window'd door (i.e XXXL vs XXL ) as I'll be needing this for my design. If not is there anyone on the forum I could pay to create one once I decide on a suitable size? Or is there maybe an after market site for these things ( a suggestion I gave them )
Quote:


> Yes, the side on which the window will end up is something I forgot, but which in my case
> actually fits better with r-atx as well.
> You mean the pics in my build log? In that case your filter is blocking more than just photobucket,
> I'm hosting the images on my own server. You could try the gallery on my website, all the pics are
> there, too.


Nice cable work !
Odd I'm not showing your SMH10 in there oddly D:
Quote:


> On a general note, I am intrigued by your build idea I must say.


I'll be starting a build log later this week hopefully depending on how things go w/ parts and all.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> s5 ftw! I own an s3 but i'm sure you'd love it! The s5 is just a bit fatter


Convince me over Merlin SM5 thats the case I was gonna buy. Will Mercury fit 3 rads? like 1 360 and 2 240's? Also I was wondering if SM5 could fit 3 rads too???


----------



## Pheozero

Mercury can fit a 360 and a 240. I don't know about the SM5.

I'm hoping to put three 360s and one 240 in a S5 and pedestal.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh, now you have me looking @ the case and envisioning more, though I don't want to get TOO large because then moving it would be a pain lol, I think or at least I"m leading myself to believe that the MH10 w/ pedestal would separate the bottom from the top though curious on how that works would there be just enough opening or would it be fully open from the pedestal upwards to the main chasis, if the latter then you MAY be correct on the TH10, from what I recall the TH10 is slightly shorter than the MH10 w/ its pedestal? ffffff decisions.


Ooopsie, that was actually a typo, sorry about that!









TH10 is massive. Personally though I would probably go for a larger case without pedestal
rather than a smaller one with pedestal, but that's just personal preference in the end. I'm
not quite sure how the pedestals are attached to the case, I think it's screwed together?

Maybe check out ronsanut's youtube channel, he has an S3 log with a pedestal and discusses
it quite in detail, that might give you a bit of a better impression on things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Still awaiting a reply from case labs and I know it'll take a bit with all the questions I asked. Trying to find out mainly IF in some way or another they DO have a full window'd door (i.e XXXL vs XXL ) as I'll be needing this for my design. If not is there anyone on the forum I could pay to create one once I decide on a suitable size? Or is there maybe an after market site for these things ( a suggestion I gave them )


Don't think there is such a thing. I'm not sure how it would work with the pins that are used for
closing the door though, you might need a very slight frame around the window no matter what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice cable work !


Thanks, it took me long enough. Lacing tutorial's in my sig if you ever want to unleash your inner
cabling OCD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Odd I'm not showing your SMH10 in there oddly D:


Hm, funny, it shows up for me. Or am I missing something here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'll be starting a build log later this week hopefully depending on how things go w/ parts and all.


Excellent!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Mercury can fit a 360 and a 240. I don't know about the SM5.
> 
> I'm hoping to put three 360s and one 240 in a S5 and pedestal.


isn't 3 360 rads overkill?









Edit: I guess i'll buy S5 w/ Pedestal


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?


BLASPHEMY THIS IS OCN!!!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?


What? Have you never heard...

*MOAR RAD!!!!*


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess i'll buy S5 w/ Pedestal


Just a little bit


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?


Well, yeah, isn't that the point of what we're doing here?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> BLASPHEMY THIS IS OCN!!!


Or you can put it like ^this.


----------



## Celcius

Is there a way to "tighten" the clamps that hold panels together? My side panels swing open without me pulling because they don't "clamp" shut.
My case is gorgeous though, just need to put the side panels on to to be finished with the build









edit: nevermind, just had to swap out the clips


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess i'll buy S5 w/ Pedestal


Lulz I'm running 4x360s for my GPU loop. Which currently consists of no GPU :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Joining the club as I just took delivery of a S3.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/christmas-came-a-bit-early-this-year/0_30#post_21084871


Nice - but you gots to post a pic


----------



## AraiBob

Hi,

I am attempting to configure my order of a TX10-D. My plan is to put my current pc components on one side, and a Yet-to-make server on the other side.

I currently water cool the cpu on my existing build, but plan to air cool the server. I was prepared to order parts for water cooling, but I could not figure out where. e.g. I 'selected' the 150mm tall top cover, but I could not figure out if the case comes with installation mounts on the top of the main case for radiators. If not, which to select? confusing.

I had the same confusion when it came to the filters. I went to demcifilters.com and had a lot of confusion as to what to order.

I like having my most used pc components next to me in one easy to open and fiddle with case. I bought a cube case in 2001 and it was wonderful. I used it until the Antec 1200 case came along, which I bought in 2008. Not as good, but ok, for the times. Then the Silverstone FT02 came around and I bought that one in 2011. Again, better, but not quite what I wanted. Then, a few weeks ago I discovered the Case Labs products and was easily swayed to getting the monster, even though the cases I have are still useful and 'pretty'.

The Case Labs website is ok, but seems to missing enough information. I find it difficult to know what 'comes with' the basic chassis. I like the flexibility to order exactly what I want, but since I can't determine what comes with what, I am confused.

I am not interested in 4 orders from the same place to finally get all the parts I need. Silly... Anyone else encounter this issue? I see YouTube blogs and it looks like all of them had multiple orders.

Best regards, AraiBob


----------



## AraiBob

my posting was duplicated. sorry


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AraiBob*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am attempting to configure my order of a TX10-D. My plan is to put my current pc components on one side, and a Yet-to-make server on the other side.
> 
> I currently water cool the cpu on my existing build, but plan to air cool the server. I was prepared to order parts for water cooling, but I could not figure out where. e.g. I 'selected' the 150mm tall top cover, but I could not figure out if the case comes with installation mounts on the top of the main case for radiators. If not, which to select? confusing.
> 
> I had the same confusion when it came to the filters. I went to demcifilters.com and had a lot of confusion as to what to order.
> 
> I like having my most used pc components next to me in one easy to open and fiddle with case. I bought a cube case in 2001 and it was wonderful. I used it until the Antec 1200 case came along, which I bought in 2008. Not as good, but ok, for the times. Then the Silverstone FT02 came around and I bought that one in 2011. Again, better, but not quite what I wanted. Then, a few weeks ago I discovered the Case Labs products and was easily swayed to getting the monster, even though the cases I have are still useful and 'pretty'.
> 
> The Case Labs website is ok, but seems to missing enough information. I find it difficult to know what 'comes with' the basic chassis. I like the flexibility to order exactly what I want, but since I can't determine what comes with what, I am confused.
> 
> I am not interested in 4 orders from the same place to finally get all the parts I need. Silly... Anyone else encounter this issue? I see YouTube blogs and it looks like all of them had multiple orders.
> 
> Best regards, AraiBob


They've gotten this a lot from what I've seen and are working to make the site better, I"m tempted to offer my assistance if nothing else lol.

As far as your questions and confusion go, what I recommend is doing what I did and emailing them everything you're looking to do, and or call depending on where you are. From there they'll respond with pics etc of what you're asking and walk you through it. I sent a pretty long list and asked them to break down the selections as to what = what for the ordering process so I get it right.

I believe the main hindrance on their site for most people is the uncertainty of getting the proper build since there is a lack of screenshots to go by. Once my Mid terms are over and I have some time I'm gonna scour out pics w/ the information I've found and probably put together a simulator or something so people can pick and drop builds to see what best options would work for them.

So yeah just send a detailed email and that should get you started.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AraiBob*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am attempting to configure my order of a TX10-D. My plan is to put my current pc components on one side, and a Yet-to-make server on the other side.
> 
> I currently water cool the cpu on my existing build, but plan to air cool the server. I was prepared to order parts for water cooling, but I could not figure out where. e.g. I 'selected' the 150mm tall top cover, but I could not figure out if the case comes with installation mounts on the top of the main case for radiators. If not, which to select? confusing.
> 
> I had the same confusion when it came to the filters. I went to demcifilters.com and had a lot of confusion as to what to order.
> 
> I like having my most used pc components next to me in one easy to open and fiddle with case. I bought a cube case in 2001 and it was wonderful. I used it until the Antec 1200 case came along, which I bought in 2008. Not as good, but ok, for the times. Then the Silverstone FT02 came around and I bought that one in 2011. Again, better, but not quite what I wanted. Then, a few weeks ago I discovered the Case Labs products and was easily swayed to getting the monster, even though the cases I have are still useful and 'pretty'.
> 
> The Case Labs website is ok, but seems to missing enough information. I find it difficult to know what 'comes with' the basic chassis. I like the flexibility to order exactly what I want, but since I can't determine what comes with what, I am confused.
> 
> I am not interested in 4 orders from the same place to finally get all the parts I need. Silly... Anyone else encounter this issue? I see YouTube blogs and it looks like all of them had multiple orders.
> 
> Best regards, AraiBob


Standard Features/Equipment TX10-D (Dual Vertical MB):

All aluminum construction - .090" (2.3mm) chassis .063"(1.6mm) doors/covers
Two Slide out MB trays with Tech Station Kits
One Flex-Bay HDD cage assembly (4 drive capacity)
Six solid single bay filler plates and nine solid triple bay cover plates.
Filler plates for PCI slots, and three PSU openings. Four sets of mounting brackets for 5.25" devices (MAC-125)
Anti-vandal style switches (power & reset) and 30" fully sleeved wiring harnesses: blue ring for power and red dot for HDD activity.
4 PSU mounting locations
Four rubber feet with screws
HD Casters (100 lbs each)
Misc. hardware: Thumbscrews, MB standoffs, Tie-wraps, etc.
Available in black matte, white matte and gray primer (gray primer is not a cosmetic finish)

What are you needing? I might be able to answer questions as I have one







The TX10 has so many options it can be hard to know what you need.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AraiBob*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am attempting to configure my order of a TX10-D. My plan is to put my current pc components on one side, and a Yet-to-make server on the other side.
> 
> I currently water cool the cpu on my existing build, but plan to air cool the server. I was prepared to order parts for water cooling, but I could not figure out where. e.g. I 'selected' the 150mm tall top cover, but I could not figure out if the case comes with installation mounts on the top of the main case for radiators. If not, which to select? confusing.
> 
> I had the same confusion when it came to the filters. I went to demcifilters.com and had a lot of confusion as to what to order.
> 
> I like having my most used pc components next to me in one easy to open and fiddle with case. I bought a cube case in 2001 and it was wonderful. I used it until the Antec 1200 case came along, which I bought in 2008. Not as good, but ok, for the times. Then the Silverstone FT02 came around and I bought that one in 2011. Again, better, but not quite what I wanted. Then, a few weeks ago I discovered the Case Labs products and was easily swayed to getting the monster, even though the cases I have are still useful and 'pretty'.
> 
> The Case Labs website is ok, but seems to missing enough information. I find it difficult to know what 'comes with' the basic chassis. I like the flexibility to order exactly what I want, but since I can't determine what comes with what, I am confused.
> 
> I am not interested in 4 orders from the same place to finally get all the parts I need. Silly... Anyone else encounter this issue? I see YouTube blogs and it looks like all of them had multiple orders.
> 
> Best regards, AraiBob


A little hint - in the search field at CL's site, type in tx10-d - that will bring up all relevant parts for the case.
With that case, there doesn't seem to be any top mount available for a radiator, but there is that 150mm extended top.
There certainly are several side mounts available.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/search.php?search_query=tx10-d&x=-1049&y=-7

Check the op in this thread for other TX10 build logs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> A little hint - in the search field at CL's site, type in tx10-d - that will bring up all relevant parts for the case.
> With that case, there doesn't seem to be any top mount available for a radiator, but there is that 150mm extended top.
> There certainly are several side mounts available.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/search.php?search_query=tx10-d&x=-1049&y=-7
> 
> Check the op in this thread for other TX10 build logs.


There are tx10 top mounts:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-140-9/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-120-9/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-180-4/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-2-x-120-4/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-2-x-140-4/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-super-mount-3-x-120-4/


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Joining the club as I just took delivery of a S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - but you gots to post a pic
Click to expand...

Fixed the link in my earlier post. Try this link now:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/christmas-came-a-bit-early-this-year/0_30#post_21077897


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Is there a way to "tighten" the clamps that hold panels together? My side panels swing open without me pulling because they don't "clamp" shut.
> My case is gorgeous though, just need to put the side panels on to to be finished with the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, just had to swap out the clips


You can adjust the clips using a small screwdriver or pen.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Joining the club as I just took delivery of a S3.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/christmas-came-a-bit-early-this-year/0_30#post_21077897


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> OK it's official case labs just won my heart, after looking @ a few more build logs and pics.
> 
> Now I'm debating between SMH10 w/ pedestal or MH10 w/ Pedestal lol. Gonna have a field day w/ some questions. Shooting an email off to them now.
> 
> Hopefully if he responds quick enough I can get the order in by the end of the day.


welcome all!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> isn't 3 360 rads overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY THIS IS OCN!!!
> 
> Edit: I guess i'll buy S5 w/ Pedestal
Click to expand...

lol+1


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Fixed the link in my earlier post. Try this link now:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/christmas-came-a-bit-early-this-year/0_30#post_21077897


Nope I meant actually post a picture (or many) in this thread, not a link to the picture. Like this one:










And yes do a build log, everyone loves a good build log.

edit - woah that's a big s3


----------



## HG02

Well Ive started on "Chong" case Labs Mercury S3. Tonight all Ive done is roughed out the brackets to hold the reservoir. I was going to add extra fans and go with push pull but there is not enough room in there mini ITX's are small buzzards


----------



## Fonne

My very first Caselab, wuuhuuu







(Will take better pictures later)



My Silverstone ST45SF-G is TINY is this case













Hope to join the club


----------



## LunaP

Case labs responded but couldn't provide pics for anything really as they had nothing on hand, so whoever got pics last time was lucky, I'll be scouring the internetz for a bit till I decide between M or T for the H10 as I def want the WIDE cube. He did answer most of my other questions though. Also pointed me to their "no more custom work at this time" thread, so if anyone here is able to mod a full XXXL door for me, let me know a $$ I'll gladly play, that or how would I go about finding a shop around my area that would be able to do the same?

I don't have the tools to do it and I'm pretty sure I'd go through a ton of acrylic prior to getting a proper design







but if there's a tutorial then toss it my way, I'm always happy to learn something new









For those with the cases/experience, are there benefits to having a pedestal vs going w/ a taller design ? i.e TH10 vs MH10 w/ Pedestal? Also when you connect the pedestal's is there any floor room separating the 2? Or is it wide open as an extension should be? Reason I'm asking is based on a theme design I'll be going with, I"m guessing the latter but want to hear it from you guys, appreciate all there responses thus far.


----------



## Pheozero

B neg's acrylic tutorial.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_100


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> B neg's acrylic tutorial.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_100


Acrylic of making a complete clear side door lol not the pipes, my bad if there was confusion, if the clear doors are made from something else then I'll correct it.


----------



## kimoswabi

Build Log for my S3 project, "Inspiration" started HERE or click on the link my sig below.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

'Touchscreen...welcome to your new home.....in the basement....Muaahahahahahahaahaaa!!'



Time to break out the fretsaw for some sweaty bezel action


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Touchscreen...welcome to your new home.....in the basement....Muaahahahahahahaahaaa!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break out the fretsaw for some sweaty bezel action


Touchscreen and schwetty bezel action. Now you just need some bowchika bowchika background music and good to go!


----------



## LunaP

Just in case I'm interpreting this wrong can anyone explain this option. I'm guessing its the color of the edges?


----------



## SortOfGrim

it's the color of the window, clear as in ...well clear and grey as in not clear


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> it's the color of the window, clear as in ...well clear and grey as in not clear


Lol ok so clear vs none = the same? Is there a difference in material they use or something for this


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol ok so clear vs none = the same? Is there a difference in material they use or something for this


No...

You choose "None" when tou choose a door without a window (like ventilated or solid)

You choose "Clear" if you want a clear acrylic window

You choose "Gray" if you want a gray or better known as smoked (dark) acrylic window


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For those with the cases/experience, are there benefits to having a pedestal vs going w/ a taller design ? i.e TH10 vs MH10 w/ Pedestal?
> 
> *Personal choice and flexability -
> Possibly easier installation and maintenance with the ped*
> 
> Is there any floor room separating the 2? Or is it wide open as an extension should be? Reason I'm asking is based on a theme design I'll be going with, I"m guessing the latter but want to hear it from you guys,
> 
> *The pedestal is roofless - but the floor section of the case is built in.
> So it is not an open extension as I think you envisaged -
> Cover plates or bottom accessory mounts is what you would see - (unless fans are installed - but I wouldn't do that)*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*


Thanks, yeah I guess its the MH10 for me then.

Also looking to get a chrome finish on a case labs case + a full clear window ( i.e XXXL vs XXL with edges ofc) lol found it last night, its from "Unrivaled"'s build.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I want to get a window like that for the theme I"ll be doing. His build inspired me , and was the home run hitter for wanting to get the case now. I was told FrozenCPU might be able to do it but they only carry 3 S cases from caselabs thus far, guessing they just recently got them.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Did CaseLabs discontinue SM8?


----------



## Vash101

They dropped the sm8-x I believe. Not the sm8.


----------



## SonDa5

Can I join the club?

I just added a Case Labs 240 radiator mount to my moded Lian Li case.









Photos :







I would have bought a Mercury S5 if it would have been out before I started my mini ITX build.

My build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1355370/build-log-mit-x-5-water-cooled-mini-itx-build#post_19176020


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> I just added a Case Labs 240 radiator mount to my moded Lian Li case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have bought a Mercury S5 if it would have been out before I started my mini ITX build.
> 
> My build log.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1355370/build-log-mit-x-5-water-cooled-mini-itx-build#post_19176020


No!!!!!!!!







Just kidding. Don't worry, my new build is in a Lian Li too. All are welcome in this club who have bought CaseLabs gear!


----------



## stren

That is hilarious, I'm surprised more modders don't buy CL mounts to be honest


----------



## Thrasher1016

WEAAALLLL, after some consideration, some thinking, some drinking, and some dreaming, I'm going to go back into my S3 case with my (current) SG05 build components!

It's getting the new Cooler Master Glacier 240L AIO, and keeping the SFF PSU that's in the SG05, as well as most of the rest of the parts that came from the FIRST S3 attempt...









I'll post up in my log as well as here when it's done!

Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Alright very close to pulling the trigger , few last questions for my CL peeps.

Reverse vs Standard, other than having it on the viewers side when they walk into the room, what are the pros/cons to this?

RAD's on top of the unit vs inside attached to the ceiling? User pref or just for super large chunky campbells soup style RAD's aka Monsta's etc.

Other than grabbing the HD castors and flexbays. Any MUST HAVE parts for watercoolers that are most preferble?

Appreciate the input.

About to grab the MH10 + XXL window just contemplating the above.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright very close to pulling the trigger , few last questions for my CL peeps.
> 
> Reverse vs Standard, other than having it on the viewers side when they walk into the room, what are the pros/cons to this?
> 
> RAD's on top of the unit vs inside attached to the ceiling? User pref or just for super large chunky campbells soup style RAD's aka Monsta's etc.


Personally, I see these as the primary benefits of R-ATX:
- ability to mount a radiator inside the roof without having to worry as much about M/B
interference (depending on your M/B size and rad thickness, of course). See the Ergo
Proxy build log and my own for examples on that one (Ergo Proxy has a smaller M/B and
a thicker radiator in the top than I do).
- GPU blocks have the sexy side up.









*EDIT:*
Inside vs. outside: Personal preference and depending on what fits where. I doubt you'll see
an actual difference in performance. Having said that, I don't like the look of the 120 mm
extended top, functional though it may be. The 39 mm I might have ordered myself if it had
been available at the time, but the 120 mm just looks weird to me. Personal taste though.
*/EDIT*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Other than grabbing the HD castors and flexbays. Any MUST HAVE parts for watercoolers that are most preferble?


I have found the vertical struts and mounting plates quite useful.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright very close to pulling the trigger , few last questions for my CL peeps.
> 
> Reverse vs Standard, other than having it on the viewers side when they walk into the room, what are the pros/cons to this?
> 
> RAD's on top of the unit vs inside attached to the ceiling? User pref or just for super large chunky campbells soup style RAD's aka Monsta's etc.
> 
> Other than grabbing the HD castors and flexbays. Any MUST HAVE parts for watercoolers that are most preferble?
> 
> Appreciate the input.
> 
> About to grab the MH10 + XXL window just contemplating the above.


If you have some nice blocks on your video card(s), they show real nice on a reverse layout. Bling Bling!

Also if the computer is on your left you can always admire the view through the window


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Personally, I see these as the primary benefits of R-ATX:
> - ability to mount a radiator inside the roof without having to worry as much about M/B
> interference (depending on your M/B size and rad thickness, of course). See the Ergo
> Proxy build log and my own for examples on that one (Ergo Proxy has a smaller M/B and
> a thicker radiator in the top than I do).
> - GPU blocks have the sexy side up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Inside vs. outside: Personal preference and depending on what fits where. I doubt you'll see
> an actual difference in performance. Having said that, I don't like the look of the 120 mm
> extended top, functional though it may be. The 39 mm I might have ordered myself if it had
> been available at the time, but the 120 mm just looks weird to me. Personal taste though.
> */EDIT*
> I have found the vertical struts and mounting plates quite useful.


Appreciate it, and yeah that sounds better w/ the Reverse. As for Vertical Struts and mounting plates I take it those are ordered separately.

Here's what I have so far, had a few questions mainly in the highlighted.



Should I go fan holes vs mesh and get an addon filter? Which is preferable? Is it bad to have a window on the PSU side? (ventilation wise) as I want to build a display on both.

Also top extention, was thinking of getting the 85 or 36 to house fans and stick the radiator inside. Though may go w/ outside in case of clearance issues. I'll be going w/ the Asus rampage IV Black edition that's coming out this month. So E-ATX should be equivalent to the RIVE as far as clearance wise so any inputs would be appreciated on that. Hoping to put the order in today!

I'm upgrading from my Cosmos 1000 so I did a comparison on sizes between.

MH10 Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 662mm)
Cosmos 1000: Size: 10.5W x 23.54"H x 24.72"D (W) 266 x (H) 598 x (D)628 mm)
TH10 Size: 15"W x 25.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 637mm x 662mm)

adding the top 85 would add 3.3" bringing me close to my current case. Might need to measure complete clearance from floor to my desk ceiling when I get home.

At this point adding the pedestal I think would definitely push it above my desk so I'd end up having to stick it on the outside anyways lol. Mainly due to the casters height.
So I guess I'm back to debating between the MH10+ Pedestal or just TH10 for now.....hmmmm

fffffffffffffffff ;;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> If you have some nice blocks on your video card(s), they show real nice on a reverse layout. Bling Bling!
> 
> Also if the computer is on your left you can always admire the view through the window


It'll be on the right for those that walk in to see it in its glory, though I agree it's nice to see your own work while you play, another reason I love the cube design.
So many decisions LOL.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

R-ATX...Just better in every way.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> R-ATX...Just better in every way.


Did you sleeve those yourself? I can't seem to find a Black/red mix, was gonna order the prof ones from Corsair for my AX1200i, going w/ a black/red/silver theme on mine so these would be awesome!


----------



## HG02




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> R-ATX...Just better in every way.
> _snip_
> 
> 
> 
> Did you sleeve those yourself? I can't seem to find a Black/red mix, was gonna order the prof ones from Corsair for my AX1200i, going w/ a black/red/silver theme on mine so these would be awesome!
Click to expand...

Yes,sleeving is easy but painful....


----------



## HG02

Pulled it apart and starting from scratch will keep a few things the same  The pump will be in a different position Ive been waiting for a package from Aqua Computer including an a Aquareo 6 and a DDC pump top and flow meter it should leave Aqua computer next week just waiting for the DDC pump top so I will continue on with my sleeving till it arrives and then work out exactly where every thing will fit the pump located the way it was didn't look right and the cover heat sink I wasn't happy with it will work out ok in the end








  made two different looms clean and sleeved broke my pin removal tool have used it for a number of years just worn out so Ill make the 24 pin next few days


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Don't worry, my new build is in a Lian Li too. All are welcome in this club who have bought CaseLabs gear!


See the Aluminum Bracket holding the reservoir to the radiator its Liam Li . I buy old Liam Li cases on eBay and cut them up







for brackets all sorts of things


----------



## LunaP

Oh yeah for HDD cage type is 120x25 the standard or 120x38?
Would be using Noctua/SP120's

Also is this the MH10 or TH10?



Curious to hear from some of you on pedestal vs top riser.

For pedestal I see you can vent via the sides while the top rise would be top down or reverse depending on how your airflow is.

That being said I'm looking at a few options. While the pic above displays a beautiful setup. Would it be best to have it sideways instead?

For Sideways:
Is it best to have 1 side intake and the other exhaust? or both intake or both exhaust?

Top Riser:
Both Intake

For my build I don't want to interrupt the view to much but will still have a few radiators in view regardless.

I'm seeing a LOT of cases utilizing the Monsta's.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it, and yeah that sounds better w/ the Reverse. As for Vertical Struts and mounting plates I take it those are ordered separately.


Yes, you need to order those separately, and make sure you get the right struts (if you do
decide to get some) since they are specific to the cases (obviously, since most cases have
differing heights).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Here's what I have so far, had a few questions mainly in the highlighted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go fan holes vs mesh and get an addon filter? Which is preferable? Is it bad to have a window on the PSU side? (ventilation wise) as I want to build a display on both.


Most cases I've seen have used mesh instead of fan holes, but I think this mostly comes
down to personal preference. Unless you have an intake there or negative overall pressure
inside the case I don't think you'd need a filter.

If you make sure you have proper ventilation in the PSU compartment I think you could
get away with a window on that side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Also top extention, was thinking of getting the 85 or 36 to house fans and stick the radiator inside. Though may go w/ outside in case of clearance issues. I'll be going w/ the Asus rampage IV Black edition that's coming out this month. So E-ATX should be equivalent to the RIVE as far as clearance wise so any inputs would be appreciated on that. Hoping to put the order in today!


I don't think you need an extended top on the TH10, it has 173 mm clearance above the
M/B tray according to its spec sheet, which is plenty even for a monsta in push/pull.

Unless you intend to do something which will reduce that clearance for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm upgrading from my Cosmos 1000 so I did a comparison on sizes between.
> 
> MH10 Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 662mm)
> Cosmos 1000: Size: 10.5W x 23.54"H x 24.72"D (W) 266 x (H) 598 x (D)628 mm)
> TH10 Size: 15"W x 25.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 637mm x 662mm)
> 
> adding the top 85 would add 3.3" bringing me close to my current case. Might need to measure complete clearance from floor to my desk ceiling when I get home.
> 
> At this point adding the pedestal I think would definitely push it above my desk so I'd end up having to stick it on the outside anyways lol. Mainly due to the casters height.
> So I guess I'm back to debating between the MH10+ Pedestal or just TH10 for now.....hmmmm
> 
> fffffffffffffffff ;;
> It'll be on the right for those that walk in to see it in its glory, though I agree it's nice to see your own work while you play, another reason I love the cube design.
> So many decisions LOL.


Well, this is for you to know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh yeah for HDD cage type is 120x25 the standard or 120x38?
> Would be using Noctua/SP120's


Standard is 25 mm thickness, 38 mm is for Delta, San Ace etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Also is this the MH10 or TH10?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks to me like a TH10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious to hear from some of you on pedestal vs top riser.


Well, I'm not so much of a pedestal guy, but that's just personal preference and I can certainly
see its upsides, they can indeed be very useful. Even I might need to get one at some point.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For pedestal I see you can vent via the sides while the top rise would be top down or reverse depending on how your airflow is.
> 
> That being said I'm looking at a few options. While the pic above displays a beautiful setup. Would it be best to have it sideways instead?


_Best_ is relative, you can make either work very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For Sideways:
> Is it best to have 1 side intake and the other exhaust? or both intake or both exhaust?


There are advantages and downsides for both. If you have one overall direction for airflow, the
second radiator in the air's path will be cooled by warmer air and hence won't be able to fully
exploit its potential. On the other hand, air flow is nice and clean in one direction.

Personally, in my bottom compartment both radiators blow in, and then the air gets exhausted
through the bottom, back and front (I have bought the replacement vented bottom panel, and
some vented PSU covers), which allows both radiators to draw in fresh air. But if you do that you
need a way for the air to get out (that could be upwards as well of course).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Top Riser:
> Both Intake


I'd recommend air intakes on the bottom, then blowing it out through the roof. Heat rises and
all that stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For my build I don't want to interrupt the view to much but will still have a few radiators in view regardless.
> 
> I'm seeing a LOT of cases utilizing the Monsta's.


The Monstas are great rads if you run them in push/pull; they noticeably benefit from that. See
this review for more. It's in German; the graphs depict, in order:
- delta water temp->air temp with three fans,
- flow in liters per hour,
- delta water temp->air temp with push/pull.
As you can see the Monsta has quite a bit of potential if you give it some fan power.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Yes, you need to order those separately, and make sure you get the right struts (if you do
> decide to get some) since they are specific to the cases (obviously, since most cases have
> differing heights).
> Most cases I've seen have used mesh instead of fan holes, but I think this mostly comes
> down to personal preference. Unless you have an intake there or negative overall pressure
> inside the case I don't think you'd need a filter.


I'd be doing intake in the front but I was told they have a grill so thats good.
Quote:


> If you make sure you have proper ventilation in the PSU compartment I think you could
> get away with a window on that side.
> I don't think you need an extended top on the TH10, it has 173 mm clearance above the
> M/B tray according to its spec sheet, which is plenty even for a monsta in push/pull.
> 
> Unless you intend to do something which will reduce that clearance for some reason.


I'm aiming at an MH10 lol you keep saying TH10 XD lolol. Unless you meant IF in the event of an TH10 lol though you may subliminally be getting me to look @ the TH10.

Quote:


> Well, this is for you to know.


Was hoping at least for some suggestions lol







but yes ultimately it is, I just like to hear things that perk my interests into doing so. Peace of mind if you may








Quote:


> Standard is 25 mm thickness, 38 mm is for Delta, San Ace etc.


Got it thanks!
Quote:


> Looks to me like a TH10.


Dang was HOPING it was the MH10..

Quote:


> Well, I'm not so much of a pedestal guy, but that's just personal preference and I can certainly
> see its upsides, they can indeed be very useful. Even I might need to get one at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Best_ is relative, you can make either work very well.
> There are advantages and downsides for both. If you have one overall direction for airflow, the
> second radiator in the air's path will be cooled by warmer air and hence won't be able to fully
> exploit its potential. On the other hand, air flow is nice and clean in one direction.


Sucks they don't make a reverse pedestal for the top unless you can just flip the pedestal upside down ? It looks quite complimenting in some cases (no pun intended ) at least better somewhat then the top at least though they both look nice.
Quote:


> Personally, in my bottom compartment both radiators blow in, and then the air gets exhausted
> through the bottom, back and front (I have bought the replacement vented bottom panel, and
> some vented PSU covers), which allows both radiators to draw in fresh air. But if you do that you
> need a way for the air to get out (that could be upwards as well of course).
> I'd recommend air intakes on the bottom, then blowing it out through the roof. Heat rises and
> all that stuff.


Ahh from what I've been reading in alot of the threads it seems that intake from the top is the NEW thing to do , so was really curious about it, but you're saying what I was initially questioning about it to begin with so yeah.. Appreciate that.

How do you have your radiators setup, you mentioned in your bottom compartment both rads blow in but also exhausts from the bottom?
Quote:


> The Monstas are great rads if you run them in push/pull; they noticeably benefit from that. See
> this review for more. It's in German; the graphs depict, in order:
> - delta water temp->air temp with three fans,
> - flow in liters per hour,
> - delta water temp->air temp with push/pull.
> As you can see the Monsta has quite a bit of potential if you give it some fan power.


Ah thanks for that, I'm looking for a good (possibly thick if its better) RAD for low RPM fans, like 1100-1500 I'm aiming towards the Noctuas as I've read that the SP120 Extreme performances fans I have move less air and are noisy as heck. I read one thread on ICY vs another, though am curious to see reviews on others. Aesthetics is key too !









Appreciate your input thus far !


----------



## socketus

Only the Merlin line allow top placement of their pedestals.

check this build for pix of 40mm baby fans without hex mesh

check this log for top mounted Merlin pedestal


----------



## Arm3nian

Does anyone know if a 480 rad will fit here? It is the front psu side (right side) of my TH10. If not, is there an accessory for it? I was thinking this might work: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-flex-bay-radiator-mount/


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I asked the same about the M8 and a 360 mount. Unfortunately the holes are not lined up for the fans or the mount for the rad. It's a bummer, but you could always cut the whole front half out and make mounting holes...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I asked the same about the M8 and a 360 mount. Unfortunately the holes are not lined up for the fans or the mount for the rad. It's a bummer, but you could always cut the whole front half out and make mounting holes...


Hmm, so basically you can only put fans on the front of that side. The accessory I linked though should for the other side then right.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Hmm, so basically you can only put fans on the front of that side. The accessory I linked though should for the other side then right.


Yep and Yep! They also make a rear side mount and vented door. I've got that in my M8 and love it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Yep and Yep! They also make a rear side mount and vented door. I've got that in my M8 and love it.


Yeah I currently have a ventilated door but will have 2x psus in the future so that won't work. I guess I'm just going to have 4x 480 rads, 2 on the bottom and 2 on top.

Going to get another door with an XXL window on it, so I can have windows from the both side.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah I currently have a ventilated door but will have 2x psus in the future so that won't work. I guess I'm just going to have 4x 480 rads, 2 on the bottom and 2 on top.
> 
> Going to get another door with an XXL window on it, so I can have windows from the both side.


AH! Well... Is your case a TH10 or TH10-D or V?


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah I currently have a ventilated door but will have 2x psus in the future so that won't work. I guess I'm just going to have 4x 480 rads, 2 on the bottom and 2 on top.
> 
> Going to get another door with an XXL window on it, so I can have windows from the both side.


Its the best way to go









http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0341_zps1b81382f.jpg.html

http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0338_zps4263e042.jpg.html


----------



## HG02

"Chong" Case labs Mercury S3
*Official* *CaseLabs* Owners Club!

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/3080#post_21106672


----------



## akira749

First, I suggest you start a build log thread. It will be easier to follow.

Second, I would have suggest to put the ddc top facing the window but it would not go well with your design. Seeing the "butt" of the ddc pump is not good looking maybe you could wrap it with some vinyl but then I don't know how it would react with the heat the pump generates. or you could plasti-dip it too









Anyway I like the fat XSPC photon res in there! I'm going a little bit like this in my S5 build with a Koolance 80mm res...it's FAT!!!


----------



## Pheozero

Which actually reminds me, Akira, were you still planning on making a S5 buildlog?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm aiming at an MH10 lol you keep saying TH10 XD lolol. Unless you meant IF in the event of an TH10 lol though you may subliminally be getting me to look @ the TH10.


Haha, sorry. Seeing the TH10 in that pic just made me jump to the TH10 automatically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Was hoping at least for some suggestions lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes ultimately it is, I just like to hear things that perk my interests into doing so. Peace of mind if you may


Well, as stated previously I'm neither a huge fan of the high extended tops nor of pedestals,
so personally I would probably lean towards the TH10 and order it either with the smaller
extended roof if really need be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Got it thanks!
> Dang was HOPING it was the MH10..


Sorry...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sucks they don't make a reverse pedestal for the top unless you can just flip the pedestal upside down ? It looks quite complimenting in some cases (no pun intended ) at least better somewhat then the top at least though they both look nice.


Well, I'm sure you could mod a pedestal onto the top if you wanted to, I doubt it would be very
difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh from what I've been reading in alot of the threads it seems that intake from the top is the NEW thing to do , so was really curious about it, but you're saying what I was initially questioning about it to begin with so yeah.. Appreciate that.


Aha, it would seem I have missed the latest trend.









I would say this: If you are running your top fans at very low rpm's then convection might be of
actual relevance. But as soon as you have your fans running at some non-ridiculously low speeds
I doubt you would see a noticeable performance decrease with the top fans as intakes.

One advantage of intakes at the top is that you can use those fans to work towards positive
pressure inside the case, thus reducing the amount of dust that gets into the case through
small openings and other fan openings. So even if you have some performance decrease,
this might easily outweight the convection thing.

In my personal rig I will most likely have negative pressure and resort to frequent cleaning,
primarily because of aesthetics. It's all about getting your personal priorities sorted and
making an informed decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> How do you have your radiators setup, you mentioned in your bottom compartment both rads blow in but also exhausts from the bottom?


If you consider the bottom compartment of my case to be a Cuboid, five of the six sides have
vents (left, right, front, back, bottom), while the top of the compartment is solid (I could remove
the blanking plates on the mid plate fan holes, but I won't due to aesthetics). The air gets
pulled in through the sides, thus creating positive pressure inside the bottom compartment
and pushing air out through the front, back and bottom vents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah thanks for that, I'm looking for a good (possibly thick if its better) RAD for low RPM fans, like 1100-1500 I'm aiming towards the Noctuas as I've read that the SP120 Extreme performances fans I have move less air and are noisy as heck. I read one thread on ICY vs another, though am curious to see reviews on others. Aesthetics is key too !


For getting a decent overview of available and good radiators, I highly recommend Martin's
Liquid Lab. That should allow you to make an informed decision on what's best for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate your input thus far !


Happy to be of service.


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> First, I suggest you start a build log thread. It will be easier to follow.
> 
> Second, I would have suggest to put the ddc top facing the window but it would not go well with your design. Seeing the "butt" of the ddc pump is not good looking maybe you could wrap it with some vinyl but then I don't know how it would react with the heat the pump generates. or you could plasti-dip it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I like the fat XSPC photon res in there! I'm going a little bit like this in my S5 build with a Koolance 80mm res...it's FAT!!!










Will do a build log this weekend
I do realize what you have said about the DDC but it far from finished I still have to fit a Aquearo 6 and flow meter which has been on order for quiet a while it should leave Germany on the 4/11/13 once I have the flow meter I can then tidy up the back side of the DDC. Mini ITX builds can become cluttered easily I'm try to make a clean build with my placement of components. I have made one mistake so far I wasn't going to make a hole in the mid chassis section till the flow meter arrived but some how I for got my original idea as I did have a thought it might fit next to the DDC pump . To me that's the only disappointment so far. I will be cloaking the back of the DDC pump I promise you. MINI ITX builds on the radiator side can become so cluttered with 32 PSU sleeved wires ,sata leads and sata power leads.
I used to build custom Harleys, one I built won best Australian Harley it was a 72 I modded the frame made it into a early drop saddle frame raked it and as it had a racket lid gear box some one said you "cant" ( there is not such word as cant I believe) put a belt drive on a racket lid gear box I did it took me over 5 months to mod the gear box It would be the only racket lid gearbox bike with a belt drive in the world . The guards were all had made . I spent well over a year making that bike. The bike lives in Japan now with its happy owner. I intend to spend around 4 to 5 months with(Cheech) this mercury S3 build and try to keep it as clean as I can








 you will not see the back of the pump when I am finished guaranteed







 a little update has to be painted yet its a cover and also a heat sink for the pump
 also made a Cover for the USB and Power switch panel
 made two sets of mother board looms clean no frills and started sleeving  but broke my Lampton removal tool
Made a Bracket for a Himuro hard drive cover it will cover the rectangular hole in the mid chassis section and Ill put a case labs grommet there  I tend to buy old Liam Li PC cases off E bay for the parts and Aluminum









 This is a 7 day build from opening the packaging Ill rebuild it later on The XSPC water block( GTX 670 block with a 760 card) and card will be going into a white S3 for a Hackintosh which Ill be building next year I am waiting for the Titan ultra


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Its the best way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0341_zps1b81382f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s261.photobucket.com/user/goldberg_016/media/IMG_0338_zps4263e042.jpg.html


I see you have fans in the front. Do they actually help airflow/temps?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a build log this weekend
> I do realize what you have said about the DDC but it far from finished I still have to fit a Aquearo 6 and flow meter which has been on order for quiet a while it should leave Germany on the 4/11/13 once I have the flow meter I can then tidy up the back side of the DDC. Mini ITX builds can become cluttered easily I'm try to make a clean build with my placement of components. I have made one mistake so far I wasn't going to make a hole in the mid chassis section till the flow meter arrived but some how I for got my original idea as I did have a thought it might fit next to the DDC pump . To me that's the only disappointment so far. I will be cloaking the back of the DDC pump I promise you. MINI ITX builds on the radiator side can become so cluttered with 32 PSU sleeved wires ,sata leads and sata power leads.
> I used to build custom Harleys, one I built won best Australian Harley it was a 72 I modded the frame made it into a early drop saddle frame raked it and as it had a racket lid gear box some one said you "cant" ( there is not such word as cant I believe) put a belt drive on a racket lid gear box I did it took me over 5 months to mod the gear box It would be the only racket lid gearbox bike with a belt drive in the world . The guards were all had made . I spent well over a year making that bike. The bike lives in Japan now with its happy owner. I intend to spend around 4 to 5 months with(Cheech) this mercury S3 build and try to keep it as clean as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you will not see the back of the pump when I am finished guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 7 day build from opening the packaging Ill rebuild it later on The XSPC water block( GTX 670 block with a 760 card) and card will be going into a white S3 for a Hackintosh which Ill be building next year I am waiting for the Titan ultra


Fantastic! I will certainly follow your build. Builds in small places are challenging and I like that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Which actually reminds me, Akira, were you still planning on making a S5 buildlog?


Yes it should begin in a week if everything goes according to my plans


----------



## LunaP

Honestly if they made a bigger window for the th10 it'd be an easy buy. I cant find any metal fabrication shops in my area willing to do the work though. Is there a thread here to contract people or any suggestions as ive never made a door before lol


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Honestly if they made a bigger window for the th10 it'd be an easy buy. I cant find any metal fabrication shops in my area willing to do the work though. Is there a thread here to contract people or any suggestions as ive never made a door before lol


Well horizontally the XXL is as long as it can be. But yeah I would like it to be a little bigger vertically but if you position your rig well you can see what is up there


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Honestly if they made a bigger window for the th10 it'd be an easy buy. I cant find any metal fabrication shops in my area willing to do the work though. Is there a thread here to contract people or any suggestions as ive never made a door before lol


here is the basic how-to by Bill Owens


----------



## protzman

Just finished my S3 transfer from watercooling to air cooling







man this thing is even better. and DEAD silent!


----------



## AraiBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Standard Features/Equipment TX10-D (Dual Vertical MB):
> 
> All aluminum construction - .090" (2.3mm) chassis .063"(1.6mm) doors/covers
> Two Slide out MB trays with Tech Station Kits
> One Flex-Bay HDD cage assembly (4 drive capacity)
> Six solid single bay filler plates and nine solid triple bay cover plates.
> Filler plates for PCI slots, and three PSU openings. Four sets of mounting brackets for 5.25" devices (MAC-125)
> Anti-vandal style switches (power & reset) and 30" fully sleeved wiring harnesses: blue ring for power and red dot for HDD activity.
> 4 PSU mounting locations
> Four rubber feet with screws
> HD Casters (100 lbs each)
> Misc. hardware: Thumbscrews, MB standoffs, Tie-wraps, etc.
> Available in black matte, white matte and gray primer (gray primer is not a cosmetic finish)
> 
> What are you needing? I might be able to answer questions as I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TX10 has so many options it can be hard to know what you need.


I saw this list on the website. The problem is that some of the items need a picture for me to understand exactly what they are / do. Even more difficult with the extras / options. Even when I do see a picture, I have difficulties determining exactly when I would use one part over another.

Example: I love the FT02 as it supports the video card 'vertically'. The slot plate is holding the weight of the video card and the pci-x slot is used only for the data connection and the electricity. Returning 'back' to having the video card 'horizontal' brings me back to a sagging video card, with nothing to support it. I believe there are parts for this situation made by case labs, but I have not 'put together' the list of parts I might need for this task.

This is just one of the 'mysteries' I need to deal with. A few more such mysteries and I am stymied as to what to order.

Further, as I consider what I need in the way of parts for my server side components, This act of consideration / configuration changes the parts I need. At one point I was going to put the 18 Sata drives into the server side. But once I understood ZFS better, I realized that doing a RAIDZ3 means a maximum of 8 or 9 Sata drives, plus the OS, and other cache SSD drives. Simplifies things a bit.

One of the issues I was pondering, was how to have the 18 sata drives powered up one by one, instead of all at once. All at once is likely to exceed the motherboard's or power supply's capacity (burn out?). I do have a separate psu I could use just for this purpose (e.g. power just the drives), but seems silly. Keep in mind all the PSU's will be plugged into a single UPS (2200 volt amps?). At running speed, not an issue, but starting a lot of drives spinning from a cold stop will cause a spike in the required amps.

Lots to consider.

Best regards, AraiBob


----------



## Arm3nian

How do you guys think a black tech station would look in a white case? Need to get another so should I try out black or go white again. Going to putting a RIVBE (all black) motherboard on it. Will have ek acrylic/plexi blocks on everything. Going for red cables and red coolant.


----------



## protzman

na. murder it out. no red cables but maybe red coolant.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> na. murder it out. no red cables but maybe red coolant.


Agreed! I don't think I've seen any all blacked out builds...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> na. murder it out. no red cables but maybe red coolant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Agreed! I don't think I've seen any all blacked out builds...


Well it is only the motherboard section. Everything else is white. Now that I'm thinking of it, I think white would be best.


----------



## protzman

this is my update from water cooling back to air cooling i finished last night!







srry for upside-downness, i will never understand why my phone does that


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So the screen fits in the pedestal bay,really tight tho...



IT LIVES!



Now its off to make a bezel for it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So the screen fits in the pedestal bay,really tight tho...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT LIVES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make a bezel for it.


Is that a chrome finish? What kit works best w/ it ? Looking to pick one up @ home depot later. Also berry nice on the screen


----------



## Thrasher1016

*SO I WENT NUTS...







*

My latest plan has been to strip my Silverstone SG05 SFF case and put the silicon, etc. back into the S3 that it started in, and get her running again!

Everything's fine as of now, and since this isn't an "OC" rig, and just a toy / fun-time rig, I didn't have to do anything at ALL.
Funny, I even added that WD Green you see in there, just to get the box out of my storage trunk...









Notes:
1. Yes, that's the beast-mode Silverstone 38mm dual-speed FHP-141 in the rear, set to it's 900 RPM speed.








2. Alternate name for this rig is "Surf-N-Turf", from the green and blue scheme!

Here are some pictures, and well..... There are many that will not appreciate the lighting right now, but I cannot for the LIFE OF ME win the battle with the ambiance in my house, so I went with what the rig was throwing off internally.



Spoiler: DO NOT LOOK HERE, FOR THE LOVE OF DOG!!!



(First pic is of my new work light! He's so handy!)

















After this the plan is simple:

First the flat top w/ plexi will get here, and that will replace the extended top and drop-in mount, which is no longer necessary.

Then the Cooler Master Glacier 240L gets here Friday, so I unbox her (with some pics), strip that black tubing off, throw on some of the blue ADV LRT I have - or even get some of that nice matte black stuff everyone's getting into now - make the run the correct length, set up the stock fans for a while to see what's-for with them, then close her up and get back to my Haswell build!









Could probably use a little more memory, and I'll do better pics soon too, but for now, this is the way it will be!

Thanks for the looks, comments, and suggestions!

Thanks - T


----------



## HG02

Hey Thrasher
I did much the same thing with my S5 stripped my Silver stone FT03 and added a few things quick rebuild


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> this is my update from water cooling back to air cooling i finished last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry for upside-downness, i will never understand why my phone does that


Its just lucky I live in Australia there not upside down here right way round


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> this is my update from water cooling back to air cooling i finished last night!
> 
> 
> 
> srry for upside-downness, i will never understand why my phone does that


fixed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> Its just lucky I live in Australia there not upside down here right way round


----------



## protzman

hahah thanks! idk why but when looking @ them in windows explorer they are right side up but when i upload them they flip










anyways.. I have to say working in this case was much more enjoyable while air cooling then while watercooling







plus you cant even hear my computer running now vs when i had that pump!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> hahah thanks! idk why but when looking @ them in windows explorer they are right side up but when i upload them they flip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways.. I have to say working in this case was much more enjoyable while air cooling then while watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus you cant even hear my computer running now vs when i had that pump!


First I've ever heard of Air being quieter than WC lol.

Also here's a clip of my current pre-order, wanted to verify if there was anything I'm missing? Or recommendations? Still on the Fence between the MH10 and TH10 as I could always get a pedestal for the MH10... I honestly can't decide at this point in time..... I don't know why... For now here's the TH10, anything else would easily fall into the MH10 should I end up switching.

I realized theres 2x casters I'll remove the non HD one.


----------



## Arm3nian

Any particular reason you are getting the 31mm ventilated top? The top of the case has 173mm of space before you run into the motherboard or psu.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Any particular reason you are getting the 31mm ventilated top? The top of the case has 173mm of space before you run into the motherboard or psu.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505

Mainly so there's a bit of space between the board and the fans have the radiator against the ceiling w/ fans below and then fans on the roof. I see what you're saying though. Guess I'll remove it then. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505
> 
> Mainly so there's a bit of space between the board and the fans have the radiator against the ceiling w/ fans below and then fans on the roof. I see what you're saying though. Guess I'll remove it then. Thanks for pointing that out.


80mm + 50mm for push pull lets say, 173-130 you still have 43mm of space left lol.

The top would be much more useful for the MH10 which has much less radiator clearance on the top.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 80mm + 50mm for push pull lets say, 173-130 you still have 43mm of space left lol.
> 
> The top would be much more useful for the MH10 which has much less radiator clearance on the top.


Btw I recall somewhere earlier you mentioning that the 480 rad mounting blocks are only good for the top/back/bottom correct as the front only allows fans due to the hole allignment? just verifying, as I'll probably need to get 2 of these.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Btw I recall somewhere earlier you mentioning that the 480 rad mounting blocks are only good for the top/back/bottom correct as the front only allows fans due to the hole allignment? just verifying, as I'll probably need to get 2 of these.


Yeah the top and bottom you can mount 480s natively. For the left front side you need the radiator 120.4 mounting accessory which I saw you had. For the right front you can't really mount any radiator there unless drill fan/radiator holes to make them line up.


----------



## jokrik

I've a question, I'm about to order a sm8
just wondering, do they include any hard drive/ssd mount in it? or do I have to buy it separately?
I know it says in the description it includes 2 of each natively, just wanna make sure

and what does an ssd mounting kit for? is it to stack 2 ssds?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I've a question, I'm about to order a sm8
> just wondering, do they include any hard drive/ssd mount in it? or do I have to buy it separately?
> I know it says in the description it includes 2 of each natively, just wanna make sure
> 
> and what does an ssd mounting kit for? is it to stack 2 ssds?


Natively SM8 supports (and comes with mounts for) 2 HDD's and 2 SSD's
Pics 8 through 11 on CaseLabs SM8 page show them installed on the back side.


If you intend on more drives than that - additional Flexi-Bay mount/s will need to be ordered.
here are some examples from the Caelabs site - see here for additional mounting options


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Natively SM8 supports (and comes with mounts for) 2 HDD's and 2 SSD's
> Pics 8 through 11 on CaseLabs SM8 page show them installed on the back side.
> 
> 
> If you intend on more drives than that - additional Flexi-Bay mount/s will need to be ordered.


+1








and if I buy one of this http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/
I can have a total of 3 ssd?
I'm just confused with the position of the ssd/hdd mount on the SM8

on the picture above, the one near the usb3 cable is an ssd mount am I correct? and above that is HDD mount ?

edit: Nvm I think I got it, the dual ssd mount need to be mounted on the HDD mount , thx


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I buy one of this http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/
> I can have a total of 3 ssd?
> I'm just confused with the position of the ssd/hdd mount on the SM8
> 
> on the picture above, the one near the usb3 cable is an ssd mount am I correct? and above that is HDD mount ?


You are correct about the middle mount being the dual SSD mount - except the cables are for power and reset buttons








There is single HDD mounts above _AND_ below.

If you got one of _"those"_ MAC-124 you could mount another 2 SSD's into one of the HDD mounts (top or bottom)


Hope that makes sense


----------



## LunaP

Any CL owners in the PHX area by chance? Seeing one in person might help me best decide on a size.


----------



## akira749

Ok I'm starting my build thread for my S5 so even if I have it for a few weeks now I still didn't add it to the owners club since I wanted to start the thread.

Here we go again









Build Log : Alexstrasza's Shrine

Here's a picture of day 1....


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok I'm starting my build thread for my S5 so even if I have it for a few weeks now I still didn't add it to the owners club since I wanted to start the thread.
> 
> Here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log : Alexstrasza's Shrine
> 
> Here's a picture of day 1....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That case is truley well designed. Build looks nice, enjoy.


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any CL owners in the PHX area by chance? Seeing one in person might help me best decide on a size.


Luna P
Just think about what mother board you want to use and how many radiators if your water cooling and what you need as far as data storage pedestal or not Ive two C.L.'s both Mercuries a S3 (with out pedestal) which Ive only started building and a S5 (Matx) with pedestal I transferred a lot of hardware over from a water cooled SilverStone FT3 and added two radiators to the pedestal 120 x 3 and a 120 x 2 it was a nice easy build and doesnt take up a lot of room when your finished. The Mercury S3 (mini ITX you have to think about where your going to put things a bit more and nothing to large
 
Mercury S5 Matx Mercury S3 Mini ITX Both a lot of fun to build


----------



## jokrik

Ordered my SM8
finally!....


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Ordered my SM8
> finally!....










A fantastic choice !!!

Here's my SM8 when I put it together


Spoiler: Here's my SM8 when I put it together






Don't forget to sign up at the OCN CaseLabs MERLIN Owners Club
It's a fair bit quiter over there....
BUT don't let that stop you from signing up and scouring the pages for info / ideas there.

And hook us up with a build log link


----------



## jokrik

Will probably make a build log
I'm still waiting for monsoon rigid tubing to be release
until then I'll prepare some ideas on paper

what I'm afraid is since I'll be puting a 360mm , 64mm thick rad with push/pull at the front I wont have enough gap between the radiator and the motherboard to put a tube res

but from what I see around, I wont have any problem

so might wanna do some more research for now


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HG02*
> 
> Luna P
> Just think about what mother board you want to use and how many radiators if your water cooling and what you need as far as data storage pedestal or not Ive two C.L.'s both Mercuries a S3 (with out pedestal) which Ive only started building and a S5 (Matx) with pedestal I transferred a lot of hardware over from a water cooled SilverStone FT3 and added two radiators to the pedestal 120 x 3 and a 120 x 2 it was a nice easy build and doesnt take up a lot of room when your finished. The Mercury S3 (mini ITX you have to think about where your going to put things a bit more and nothing to large
> 
> Mercury S5 Matx Mercury S3 Mini ITX Both a lot of fun to build


It's a bit more complicated than that. I started a thread for it explaining the background + what I'm doing. I already have everything together of what I'll be putting in it just going over layout in my head.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1440161

Months ago I looked @ the S3 and S5 mainly as it reminds me of the original desktop cases back in the 90's but there's no room in there for what I'd be doing/ my mod theme that I'm looking to achieve. Compact is nice to have but this time I wanna showcase. Appreciate the input though. I was just hoping to see one in person to help visualize things easier.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> what I'm afraid is since I'll be puting a 360mm , 64mm thick rad with push/pull at the front I wont have enough gap between the radiator and the motherboard to put a tube res
> 
> but from what I see around, I wont have any problem
> 
> so might wanna do some more research for now


I don't think you'll have a problem with your proposed rad location - I mounted mine at the front though....
BUT pending on your res choice I reckon it will fit








Pictured here I have a 60mm thick rad with push / pull.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Will probably make a build log
> I'm still waiting for monsoon rigid tubing to be release
> until then I'll prepare some ideas on paper
> 
> what I'm afraid is since I'll be puting a 360mm , 64mm thick rad with push/pull at the front I wont have enough gap between the radiator and the motherboard to put a tube res
> 
> but from what I see around, I wont have any problem
> 
> so might wanna do some more research for now


Don't worry!

I think even with a fat 86mm Alphacool Monsta rad and a fat Koolance 80mm diameter tube res you would still have space









Here's my SM8 with a Phobya G-Changer 60mm rad in push-pull and a Bitspower 60mm tube res. My res is attached to an accessory mount but in fact it's nearly at the same place as if I would have secured it on the radiator fans directly.

If I remember correctly, I still have around 120mm of free space between the motherboard and the reservoir.


----------



## jokrik

Thx guys
Guess i didnt make the wrong choice, this case is amazing


----------



## derickwm

Shipped the STH10 across the country the other day 



















The box alone weighed 20lbs! I was really worried going in but the guy who helped me pack it up was very professional and I feel 100% certain it'll arrive in perfect condition. As a bonus I now have a hefty box  the box before he gave it to me was used to ship a 300lb BBQ hehe


----------



## akira749

From the first picture the box is double walled so just right there it help a lot! You should be okay


----------



## wermad

Maxed i shipped was a 70lbs package w/ a MM custom case case. ~$70 to ship accross the country. Went to Homes and bought two of the largest box they had and just spliced both. It helped the MM was completely collapsible







.

My TH10 ships this monday and i"m hoping it arrives sometime the this next week







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## derickwm

I wish this one was $70. Ended up being 3x that


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I wish this one was $70. Ended up being 3x that


----------



## derickwm

Huuuuuge box, lots of packing peanuts, a large amount of insurance, and I'm assuming the guy charged me a little for packing it all up. In the end it was worth it though.


----------



## wermad

So what are you using now that the STH10 is gone (tear drop falls...)?


----------



## derickwm

I recently was given a MSI GS70 as a birthday/Christmas gift. It's no STH10 but it works. Better than the silly chromebook I had for 8 months!

And I'll have the STH10 back in January so no big deal.


----------



## mandrix

Here is my SM8 r-atx / flipped motherboard/ triple pedestal / neverending project








It's not completely finished, but I promised Kevin I would post some pics at some point. I still have a lot of wire-tidying to do yet, but everything is functional.


I'm about to start building out some brackets/sides to accept the stock top, but for now it's bare:


Needs some more vinyl on the front case fans acrylic piece...I had pulled off the old stuff and haven't added enough back to match lighting with the HDD cage below in the pedestal.


So anyway, I have some odds and ends to do, + fab some new fan wire extensions + finish out the top....then, well, I don't know!

BTW the case side panel was fabbed by me from .090 5250 aluminum....reason for that thickness was I wanted something to hold threads. I had to take it to a metal shop to bend the mounting tabs around the perimeter of the panel, but otherwise I did the rest.

I'm not the first to do this, BTW.....I had an idea to rotate the motherboard some time back when someone pointed out that Whatsupwitdat1 had already done it. But I decided to go ahead, and put my own spin on it since I used to make a living as a metal worker/welder/etc. in my youth. Not much for metal working tools these days, but a jigsaw and a drill press goes a long way! lol.


----------



## Mega Man

wow







looks epic, always loved the ravens for that reason


----------



## derickwm

I don't even...


----------



## wermad

So I take it its just popping some rivets to disassemble any CL case completely?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So I take it its just popping some rivets to disassemble any CL case completely?


I think most cases are just screwed together except for the double-wide cases. Those ones are riveted together.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I think most cases are just screwed together except for the double-wide cases. Those ones are riveted together.


Good to know. Thanks









Repainting my rads in satin black so its tempting to respray the TH10 from white to satin black too


----------



## derickwm




----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Lol







. I did like the way the GTX rads are coming out. I prefer the understated satin look over the gloss of the rads tbh. Not sure if going w/ a gloss clear coat or a semi-one will work. I'll be buying a few cans to test that out. Really liking it so much the TH10 might go this route too


----------



## pcmonky

CaseLabs SMH10 owner









Proof of ownership












*Build is not complete*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> CaseLabs SMH10 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of ownership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build is not complete*


Nice and grats!









Hope to see a build log I love watching them


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


This is one of the most magical things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Akula

Mercury S3 - Completed









Build Log @ http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/56428-project-mercury-caselabs-s3-watercooled-gtx-titan-completed/


----------



## wermad

Accessories ordered







:


----------



## jokrik

waiting...
waiting...
waiting...


----------



## joesaiditstrue

getting ready to install some black acrylic into my M8, anybody have any advice as far as attaching the acrylic to the case frame? am I pretty much limited to bolting the acrylic to the case itself (4 pieces of acrylic in total. two floor pieces (one for each side), and two mid-section pieces that will cover up each side of the center divider that separates each side of the interior)

I'm sure some would say to completely drill out the current center divider and install the acrylic in it's place, but I want to keep the case as stock-standard as possible


----------



## Thrasher1016

I know this isn't a troubleshooting thread, but this revolves around my S3, so if someone with some PSU / motherboard / troubleshooting knowledge could be bothered to look HERE, it would be _greatly_ appreciated!

That's out of the way, let me say it was fun to finish the S3 finally, and if I can get the above problem rectified without too much trouble, I'll post final pictures soon!

Thanks - T


----------



## SortOfGrim

finally ordered the pedestal! Okay, and some extra stuff.. Now the waiting game begins..


----------



## derickwm

Nice 

I can't wait for my pedestal to come back from Slovenia and finally get it hooked up to the STH10


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> getting ready to install some black acrylic into my M8, anybody have any advice as far as attaching the acrylic to the case frame? am I pretty much limited to bolting the acrylic to the case itself (4 pieces of acrylic in total. two floor pieces (one for each side), and two mid-section pieces that will cover up each side of the center divider that separates each side of the interior)
> 
> I'm sure some would say to completely drill out the current center divider and install the acrylic in it's place, but I want to keep the case as stock-standard as possible


Check out these threads - current masters of using acrylic in their CL builds

TATH

mandrix

Seanimus

ProfeZZor X

DiGiCiDAL

that should get you started


----------



## Mega Man

looks great grim


----------



## wermad

Does CL sell the mb cut-out plate for the hp-atx setups? Since i'm using atx, my case has the big gaping whole for hp-atx. Might diy one to cover it up









edit - this:


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have spotted a scratch on my beloved m8, what would the best method be to fix it? It's on a piece that no one but me sees but still..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks great grim










m8


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have spotted a scratch on my beloved m8, what would be the best method to restore it? It's on a piece that no one but me sees but still..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m8


Send them a email and maybe you can buy some touch up paint!! or they will tell you the color to get!!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Does CL sell the mb cut-out plate for the hp-atx setups? Since i'm using atx, my case has the big gaping whole for hp-atx. Might diy one to cover it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> edit - this:


That would be an interesting piece to add to CL's inventory - you can always PM Jim or Kevin here, or contact CL at their site and ask.
Welcome to the CL owners club thread - nice to see long time w/c peeps like your self and jokrik taking up the CL mantle ;-)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That would be an interesting piece to add to CL's inventory - you can always PM Jim or Kevin here, or contact CL at their site and ask.
> Welcome to the CL owners club thread - nice to see long time w/c peeps like your self and jokrik taking up the CL mantle ;-)


Thanks







. Their site isn't the most informative (for the accessories section) but I did spend a good amount of time looking for this part. I'm getting a preowned TH10 which is over a year old. Most likely it didn't have this piece as standard back then. I just hate having that huge hp-atx hole there. My TH10 is supposed to ship today (still hoping it does), so I'm still waiting. I did get my parts from CL pretty quick and the quality is amazing. It helps being in SoCal











I'll hit up Jim or Kevin as I may need some additional parts.


----------



## mandrix

Finished off the new top setup with acrylic trim on my SM8.
Still working on cables.


----------



## derickwm

I like it :thumb:


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Finished off the new top setup with acrylic trim on my SM8.
> Still working on cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Muy bueno.


----------



## LunaP

Odd was putting all the parts into my shopping cart last night on the CL site but some parts only appear in their own cart while the case and others appear together. Any idea why that is ?


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I can put 2 x (240 radiator) on both side of the M8 case or not? also I am wondering if I can put dual bay resvior on 5.25 bays. if I can do it, what do I have to buy? if I buy flexbay hdd convertor , can I put it left and right side or not?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Wow. Muy bueno.


Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I can put 2 x (240 radiator) on both side of the M8 case or not? also I am wondering if I can put dual bay resvior on 5.25 bays. if I can do it, what do I have to buy? if I buy flexbay hdd convertor , can I put it left and right side or not?


the holes in the front of the psu side aren't aligned for a radiator, however the top and bottom is no problem.


----------



## Pheozero

So on a scale of 1-10, what are the chances of Case Labs having a Cyber Monday sale?


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

I posted a new thread with the same text below over in the Case Labs section http://www.overclock.net/t/1443844/use-psu-mounting-bar-kit-to-mount-a-hard-drive/0_50

But this thread might get some more eyes on my proposal and questions, so here it is as well;

Hi Everyone (hopefully Kevin or Jim will see this)

I am the proud owner of a Merlin SM8 and am finally playing around with filling it up with water.

I have 3 hard drives in my SM8 (and 2 SSDs). I have 2 drives I can mount on the hidden mounts behind the motherboard tray and have been trying to figure out where to put the third drive.

I do have a HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay (MAC-102) and am currently using it. But it seems like overkill for only one drive.

My current line of thinking is to use a PSU Mounting Bar Kit (MAC-314) and attach a hard drive to that (see the image in the spoiler below


Spoiler: Proposed HDD mount







So this brings me to my questions;
1) Has anyone tried this or think it's possible?
2) Can someone please provide me with the dimensions of the PSU Mounting Bar (the distance between the screw holes would be nice).
3) Can the PSU Mounting Bar also be used like a "Vertical Accessory Mounts", I woiuld like to use the PSU Mounting Bar to mount a HDD and my reservoir

I could use my current Vertical accessory bar to mount my reseviour and attach the PSU Mounting Bar just next to it


Spoiler: Current Resvouir mounting









Thank you to anyone who takes the time to read all of rambling here and especially to anyone who can help me with my questions and proposed mounting.


----------



## socketus

replied to your PSU Mount thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351221/sponsored-case-labs-st10-project-hardline/20#post_19152472

for pix of a ruler along the psu mount for an st10


----------



## stren

Added more people! Let me know if I'm missing you!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added more people! Let me know if I'm missing you!


I have a build log in my sig. I would like to join!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I have a build log in my sig. I would like to join!


Did you post a pic in the thread? If not then do


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Did you post a pic in the thread? If not then do


Sorry, I don't think I did.


----------



## Lourad

Thank you Stren,


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Thank you Stren,


I see now build log in your sig, just wanna ask
which type of alphacool rad did you put for the front?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I see now build log in your sig, just wanna ask
> which type of alphacool rad did you put for the front?


I have the NexXxoS UT60 x3, although now I wish I got the Monsta for the front!


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I can put this (" http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/" ) on both side (left and right )of the case or not?it is M8.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> So on a scale of 1-10, what are the chances of Case Labs having a Cyber Monday sale?


This


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I can put this (" http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/" ) on both side (left and right )of the case or not?it is M8.


MAC-102 is for the mobo side, MAC-101 is for the psu side.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Sorry, I don't think I did.


Nice - I'll get you added. I don't see your build log in your sig though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I can put this (" http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/" ) on both side (left and right )of the case or not?it is M8.


No that's the flexbay version which will only fit the left side, the right side needs this: http://www.caselabs-store.com/standard-hdd-cage-assy/

Kind of annoying that the two sides are different, but otherwise it would be much fatter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> This


I wouldn't count on it - they've been asked almost every year and every year they've said the margins are too small to allow it.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> MAC-102 is for the mobo side, MAC-101 is for the psu side.


thank you

I am also wondering if I can put ST30 or mcr220 w/ P/P fan on top both side


----------



## LunaP

Any Caselab promo/coupons anyone is aware about? About to pull the trigger.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any Caselab promo/coupons anyone is aware about? About to pull the trigger.


I don't believe I've ever seen any coupons, the only promos I'm aware of was introductory pricing for a new case.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I don't believe I've ever seen any coupons, the only promos I'm aware of was introductory pricing for a new case.


Lol beat me to editing my post xD

Forgot their in CA which = higher taxes + COLA.

Just waiting back on Kevin's last response about the prismatic powder coating scratching easily or not/ looking bad if so, and gonna fire away.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> thank you
> 
> I am also wondering if I can put ST30 or mcr220 w/ P/P fan on top both side


On the psu side you can fit a 360 monsta (80mm) in push/pull (25mm fans) on top and still have room for another in the bottom (psu will sit in the middle), and on the mobo side on the top a monsta in p/p would fit too, however you won't be able to use the top 3x 5.25" bays. Or the pick the raised roof and chuck them all in there. Or get the pedestal, options..options..

So in short: yes, both will fit.









---

come closer my precious!


----------



## LunaP

Alright guys last time I swear, please let me know if you see anything I might be missing, about to pop the order.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright guys last time I swear, please let me know if you see anything I might be missing, about to pop the order.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well you forgot rad mounts, 3 pedestals, this i see for sure!!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well you forgot rad mounts, 3 pedestals, this i see for sure!!!


I thought the TH10 came w/ rad mounts for 120.4?


----------



## seross69

Lunap you are right I am sorry about that but you will still need the rad mounts for the pedestals you for got to order!!







LOL just kidding and actually in my opinion you are wasting money on the PSU mount I got them and did not even use them... and something else you might want to consider is the adjustable Flex bay 5.25 mounts. I don't know what you are mounting in it but to me these are better than the others as you do have some adjustment. EX if you decide you want to modify a cover and not have DVD drive or what ever you are mounting here it gives you the options to do this because of the adjustment. other than that it looks like you have everything you need!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Lunap you are right I am sorry about that but you will still need the rad mounts for the pedestals you for got to order!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just kidding and actually in my opinion you are wasting money on the PSU mount I got them and did not even use them... and something else you might want to consider is the adjustable Flex bay 5.25 mounts. I don't know what you are mounting in it but to me these are better than the others as you do have some adjustment. EX if you decide you want to modify a cover and not have DVD drive or what ever you are mounting here it gives you the options to do this because of the adjustment. other than that it looks like you have everything you need!![/quote
> 
> oooh thanks! Can you link me which one?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Lunap you are right I am sorry about that but you will still need the rad mounts for the pedestals you for got to order!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just kidding and actually in my opinion you are wasting money on the PSU mount I got them and did not even use them... and something else you might want to consider is the adjustable Flex bay 5.25 mounts. I don't know what you are mounting in it but to me these are better than the others as you do have some adjustment. EX if you decide you want to modify a cover and not have DVD drive or what ever you are mounting here it gives you the options to do this because of the adjustment. other than that it looks like you have everything you need!![/quote
> 
> oooh thanks! Can you link me which one?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are *here*... Now they do not have the anti-vibration.. also *here*
Click to expand...


----------



## wermad

Anyone with a Magnum and a side mounted radiator bracket, does the door close w/ a bank of fans installed?


----------



## Mega Man

it is designed to fans go on door side of bracket and rad on the back


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is designed to fans go on door side of bracket and rad on the back


Thank you good sir







. TH10 arrives tomorrow


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone with a Magnum and a side mounted radiator bracket, does the door close w/ a bank of fans installed?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is designed to fans go on door side of bracket and rad on the back
Click to expand...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ty









Can I join the fun


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the fun


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just like mine minus the white. I LOVE it and can't wait to start stuffing goodies inside it.


----------



## stren

Jelly









Added lourad and wermad


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WAGGHHHH I caved, Ordering NAO and grats!


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added lourad and wermad


Hey... I don't think I'm on the list. Please add me!

Here's my S3 that is Work In Progress.



My Build Log can be found HERE:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437774/build-log-inspiration-caselabs-s3-mini-itx-acrylics-watercooled-project/0_30


----------



## stren

Added







2 more before we hit 250 members!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the fun











What hardware you planning to put in? wait, I saw the sig.. (it's way too early to be up - 2.50am)


----------



## wermad

Thank you guys. There is some slight damage to the rear, especially on the mb plate. Still functions but its definitely noticeable. Also, the rear panel or mb door is may be bent. Once closed, there's a sizable gap between both (unlike the pristine psu door/side). Luckily, the seller added insurance so there's some help. I have to take pics and send it as the shipper starts the claim (not the recipient). I really don't wanna send it back since its 95% in great shape but the seller assured me it was not like this before shipping. Well, we'll see what FedEx has to say. There is a good nudge/dent on the shipping box and its right in the area affected. Seems like they dropped it on some edge and it landed on the box's edge.

Still trying to figure things out but I'm happy I have my case after some delay







.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yo yo yo, I gotta ask such a _LOADED_ question here, but I want some input, as there is some serious money involved here, and I wanna get this right!








I am going to say "screw this" to my bench idea and get a Case Labs case (another), and I want to get it bare, so I can have it custom powder coated, at my own (_great_) expense.
Currently, it is an ATX FF / Haswell / 2x Crossfire / single custom loop w/ at least two or three radiators.
I'm between the MH10 and STH10...
So here's the question, out there for the other CL owners to help me blow money on!!!









And...
*GO.*

Thanks - T


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo yo yo, I gotta ask such a _LOADED_ question here, but I want some input, as there is some serious money involved here, and I wanna get this right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say "screw this" to my bench idea and get a Case Labs case (another), and I want to get it bare, so I can have it custom powder coated, at my own (_great_) expense.
> Currently, it is an ATX FF / Haswell / 2x Crossfire / single custom loop w/ at least two or three radiators.
> I'm between the MH10 and STH10...
> So here's the question, out there for the other CL owners to help me blow money on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> *GO.*
> 
> Thanks - T


Choosing a case involves personal choice as well as current and potential future plans.
How much real estate have you got on intended location ?
Do like like cubed cases or single wide ?
So many more questions.....
I think a great starting point is the M8 and see which features you like or dislike.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Choosing a case involves personal choice as well as current and potential future plans.
> How much real estate have you got on intended location ?
> Do like like cubed cases or single wide ?
> So many more questions.....
> I think a great starting point is the M8 and see which features you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like cubes, but only if the cube is a horizontal-motherboard type does it seem worth it to have that footprint.
The only exception to this is the MASSIVE CL cases, and I'm not doing a dual or quad build, so that's a moot point!

I mean heck, at this point I could possibly wait for Gemini and still be in the black with my build. The 1150 socket isn't going anywhere... I think...

I don't like traditional layouts because of the stress full GPU blocks put on PCBs, but I guess I can work around that!

Thanks - T


----------



## socketus

I guess I didn't see the question, Thrasher ... I thought it was going to be a question about how to find a custom powder coat ...

but if its about cases from the CL line, ... you gotta learn to sit still, MAN ! no more test bench ?! and you rebuilt your S3 ?!

lol .... wait for Gemini if you can, otherwise GO BIG !! TX-10


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I guess I didn't see the question, Thrasher ... I thought it was going to be a question about how to find a custom powder coat ...
> 
> but if its about cases from the CL line, ... you gotta learn to sit still, MAN ! no more test bench ?! and you rebuilt your S3 ?!
> 
> lol .... wait for Gemini if you can, otherwise GO BIG !! TX-10


The problem is, really, here's the thing, and in no shortage of words...

I made a bad call on a case (Corsair Air 540), and I probably only have a short window left to make this a full-fledged hobby, so I want to get it right for once!









And also getting the Primochill Wet Bench when a LD V4 was only double and would have eliminated half of the struggles I'm having to patch with more money as it is...

Like I said, bad calls, impulse buys, etc.
This is how I ended up with as many guns and knives as I have too!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Just curious if anyone could clear this up, was reading different reviews on Reverse ATX vs standard,

Can anyone elaborate more as to why Reverse is better than standard. I understand heat rises and all but I seriously doubt there's a temp difference between the two. It's gonna take a bit to get used to but just wanted to get some feedback as I've only mainly gotten " Go reverse" or "reverse is best!"


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just curious if anyone could clear this up, was reading different reviews on Reverse ATX vs standard,
> 
> Can anyone elaborate more as to why Reverse is better than standard. I understand heat rises and all but I seriously doubt there's a temp difference between the two. It's gonna take a bit to get used to but just wanted to get some feedback as I've only mainly gotten " Go reverse" or "reverse is best!"


I've never seen anything about a temp difference between standard and reverse. I just thought it was an aesthetics thing
.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I've never seen anything about a temp difference between standard and reverse. I just thought it was an aesthetics thing
> .


Well, I could definitely see there being a slight advantage (and I emphasize "slight") in going with a reverse ATX setup if you're doing air cooling only... the thing is that the difference would only be measurable - though still very nominal - if there were almost no fans involved. The idea being that the GPUs are, for the most part, less of an ambient heat problem as they usually vent rearward - thus the CPU is lowest in a reverse setup and should have the coolest air.

Once you add fans however - convection doesn't really come into play any longer... and if you're not using fans, then you got a CL case because of what exactly?!?! If it's watercooled then it makes absolutely 0 difference whatsoever either way... but it does allow you to look at the GPU blocks rather than the back plates... which does definitely look better. Or if you like your PC on the right side of your desk... then the window is also on the correct side for unobstructed viewing...

So in other words... you are completely correct... and I was just bored.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I could definitely see there being a slight advantage (and I emphasize "slight") in going with a reverse ATX setup if you're doing air cooling only... the thing is that the difference would only be measurable - though still very nominal - if there were almost no fans involved. The idea being that the GPUs are, for the most part, less of an ambient heat problem as they usually vent rearward - thus the CPU is lowest in a reverse setup and should have the coolest air.
> 
> Once you add fans however - convection doesn't really come into play any longer... and if you're not using fans, then you got a CL case because of what exactly?!?! If it's watercooled then it makes absolutely 0 difference whatsoever either way... *but it does allow you to look at the GPU blocks rather than the back plates... which does definitely look better. Or if you like your PC on the right side of your desk... then the window is also on the correct side for unobstructed viewing...*
> 
> So in other words... you are completely correct... and I was just bored.


I'm pretty much guessing this is the reason lol , appreciate it.


----------



## Barefooter

Yes the video cards look much better on a reverse build. With my office set up I only have room to put my computer on the left side of me, so a reverse build gives me the window on the side I can see!


----------



## socketus

Sometimes on those steel stamped cases from China ... there's more clearance for a rad .. the Azza genesis 9000 is an example, you pick up a few mms of space in reverse atx.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I really wished I had a clear fwb for my gpu. The only reason I've chosen reversed was that I have no space on the right of my desk.

oh happy happy joy joy!


----------



## LunaP

Ah so you guys prefer to stare into your case vs have it showcased to those walking in? That was my take on it. Was gonna put my theme in so people walking in would see it though now that I have my case door off I love looking inside time to time I guess. Funny how you don't notice its there till its right in front of you.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah so you guys prefer to stare into your case vs have it showcased to those walking in? That was my take on it. Was gonna put my theme in so people walking in would see it though now that I have my case door off I love looking inside time to time I guess. Funny how you don't notice its there till its right in front of you.


Yeah, I guess I should have clarified... as I have mine on the left - but chose standard for that reason... because it's on the floor. If I had it on my desk on the left then I would have wanted reverse ATX instead. For me however it's less of the ability to look in or have others look in - and more for access to "what matters". I get scared from time to time that a leak has spontaneously occurred... and my OCD likes me to physically touch all of the fittings on or over the MB area to check for moisture.







To open the PSU side requires rolling the case, but the MB side is always readily accessible. If it were on top of the desk - then I'd do the exact opposite layout for the same reasons.


----------



## wermad

I wanted reverse but my prowned one came as standard atx. It was a good thing in the end since my 5x1 monitor setup has no room for a case on top. Now that it goes below the desk, its optimal for me to maintain it since its standard atx layout.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I also have the case right next to me plus I have the 360 rad on the psu side (noise). Also it's handier (QC-LED). Don't mind the table as it's still wip


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just curious if anyone could clear this up, was reading different reviews on Reverse ATX vs standard,
> 
> Can anyone elaborate more as to why Reverse is better than standard. I understand heat rises and all but I seriously doubt there's a temp difference between the two. It's gonna take a bit to get used to but just wanted to get some feedback as I've only mainly gotten " Go reverse" or "reverse is best!"
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything about a temp difference between standard and reverse. I just thought it was an aesthetics thing
> .
Click to expand...











side note so glad tonights the last release of the consuls.... been drained cash wise and just glad to be over.

now i can start thinking about getting a 3930k
but if i do that... i need a TX10-D one side red the other blue... either way i can finally finish my build after that....


----------



## SortOfGrim

The parts arrived on time! Even though I don't have any additional wc gear, I wanted to see just how much bigger/taller the M8 would be with the pedestal. And it's not so bad
In the future I'll move the fan controller to the pedestal, maybe the psu too, and install at least another UT60 in the pedestal, and much later another UT60 in the top (psu side). I'll also move the drives to the psu side, which I wanted to do today but couldn't because of my 'genius' drain&valve system.











I'm also thinking of getting a bigger screen, choices..choices


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting a bigger screen, choices..choices


Go 30" you won't regret it.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Go 30" you won't regret it.


That's a min. of $900 upgrade you're espousing there!
Quite the _big bang_ to the wallet, if you're not ready....
Who am I kidding? I want one too.









Thanks - T


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> That's a min. of $900 upgrade you're espousing there!
> Quite the _big bang_ to the wallet, if you're not ready....
> Who am I kidding? I want one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Well, considering it's in a thread where the absolute cheapest system should still be very close to $1K in total cost and the _average_ is probably closer to $4K... I think pairing it with a monitor that size and cost seems about right.









In his case I know _exactly_ what he has invested in his case alone - since it's nearly identical to my own.


----------



## jokrik

Guys, need help with the side door hinge
I dont quite understand the manual and has mixed up the left and right
can anyone post or show me the right orientation?


----------



## P3nnywise

Been away a bit working. There's been some really nice rigs out there. Nice job guys. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Guys, need help with the side door hinge
> I dont quite understand the manual and has mixed up the left and right
> can anyone post or show me the right orientation?


looks to me like you have the right and left sides mixed,
step 1 switch door hinges,
step 2 put doors on the opposite side they are on now


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks to me like you have the right and left sides mixed,
> step 1 switch door hinges,
> step 2 put doors on the opposite side they are on now


What do you mean by put them on the opposite side? The hinge fill the hinge slot from the top is it?
Youve any picture on the hinge? Im all mixed up now


----------



## Mega Man

it looks to me like you have left hinge on right door

make sense ?
i dont run that case just going off of sight here


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it looks to me like you have left hinge on right door
> 
> make sense ?
> i dont run that case just going off of sight here


And when I swapped it around it ended up like this





sorry for the potato pic, but height wise its perfect now and I can put the top cover
but I dont think the mechanism for the hinge suppose to be like the one in the picture isnt it?


----------



## Mega Man

left door on right side
right door on left side


----------



## jokrik

Edit: problem solved, was an honest mistake didnt notice the T sign and put the back upside down lol


----------



## Deepblue77

I have my eye on the STH-10 and was wondering if any owners have run into any issues that a prospective buyer should be aware of?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, considering it's in a thread where the absolute cheapest system should still be very close to $1K in total cost and the _average_ is probably closer to $4K... I think pairing it with a monitor that size and cost seems about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his case I know _exactly_ what he has invested in his case alone - since it's nearly identical to my own.


lol! what resolution is that? 1600p?
I can't fit a 30" monitor on my desk, and I can't move or change the furniture, the maximum I can go is 27" (2560x1440)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol! what resolution is that? 1600p?
> I can't fit a 30" monitor on my desk, and I can't move or change the furniture, the maximum I can go is 27" (2560x1440)




Go big or go home









Someone in the Eyefinity thread managed to pull 5x1 with 1440 screens. He's working on 3x2 but I think his single Tahiti can't pull it off due to the connections (and not sure why he hasn't upgraded his card to something*s* more powerful rather then blow $3k on monitors).


----------



## SortOfGrim

It was either live big but no computer or massive computer but live small, guess









The big reason I don't like that setup is the bezels, hence the 1440. Plus just one gpu won't cut it with so many monitors, imo


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It was either live big but no computer or massive computer but live small, guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big reason I don't like that setup is the bezels, hence the 1440. Plus just one gpu won't cut it with so many monitors, imo


I got used to the bezels and they don't bother. I haven't gamed yet on 5x1 but I've been doing 3x1-P Surround for a while now. I know some ppl running Surround and Eyefinity with a single card but to run six 2560x1440 on a single card is a lot of workload.

I wanna finish my current setup soon but i have a pending rma return and I have a claim pending for the damage my CL sustained during shipping (







). FedEx may ask for the case to be turned into their local office for investigation. I never heard of this but the seller said they told him this could be requested and it may take 10-14 business days (







).


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I have my eye on the STH-10 and was wondering if any owners have run into any issues that a prospective buyer should be aware of?


the case is just too big, r4e look small in it, need more stuff to put there,
eg dual pump? dual res? rad in mb chamber


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I got used to the bezels and they don't bother. I haven't gamed yet on 5x1 but I've been doing 3x1-P Surround for a while now. I know some ppl running Surround and Eyefinity with a single card but to run six 2560x1440 on a single card is a lot of workload.
> 
> I wanna finish my current setup soon but i have a pending rma return and I have a claim pending for the damage my CL sustained during shipping (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). FedEx may ask for the case to be turned into their local office for investigation. I never heard of this but the seller said they told him this could be requested and it may take 10-14 business days (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Sadly part of this is to help discourage people from filing claims









I'd be hella pissed too if it happenned to me.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sadly part of this is to help discourage people from filing claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be hella pissed too if it happenned to me.


This. Although I'm sure if you asked them they would specify that it's to discourage _fradulent_ claims - not legitimate ones. AFAIK they have 'tiers' to their claims process - so claims over a certain amount get checked more frequently. I also heard from a UPS manager many years ago they may do direct investigations if they are having multiple claims filed from deliveries on a single driver's route - to determine if they need to discipline/terminate the driver in question.

It's usually not too big of a deal - but none of that matters when you're going insane waiting to start filling that case with hardware.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Edit: problem solved, was an honest mistake didnt notice the T sign and put the back upside down lol


o sorry , never thought of that, but my frame is riveted together
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol! what resolution is that? 1600p?
> I can't fit a 30" monitor on my desk, and I can't move or change the furniture, the maximum I can go is 27" (2560x1440)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in the Eyefinity thread managed to pull 5x1 with 1440 screens. He's working on 3x2 but I think his single Tahiti can't pull it off due to the connections (and not sure why he hasn't upgraded his card to something*s* more powerful rather then blow $3k on monitors).
Click to expand...

; ; i want 6 screen but i dont have access to mst hubs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sadly part of this is to help discourage people from filing claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be hella pissed too if it happenned to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Although I'm sure if you asked them they would specify that it's to discourage _fradulent_ claims - not legitimate ones. AFAIK they have 'tiers' to their claims process - so claims over a certain amount get checked more frequently. I also heard from a UPS manager many years ago they may do direct investigations if they are having multiple claims filed from deliveries on a single driver's route - to determine if they need to discipline/terminate the driver in question.
> 
> It's usually not too big of a deal - but none of that matters when you're going insane waiting to start filling that case with hardware.
Click to expand...

\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie-YMyiQqV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5uIH0VTg_o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfUJcKz46Zg
the list goes on....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

While definitely true - the fact that there aren't literally tens of thousands of clips (most of those are simply remixes of the same 4-5 drivers) - is testament to the fact that _most_ drivers are not the idiots featured in those videos. Thankfully my drivers are very considerate and careful - and as a result I've never received anything damaged at this address.

I would say the biggest key to not receiving damaged goods from almost any shipper is to have it shipped 'Signature Only' (even if it's only worth $30). That way they know they're going to have to show it to the recipient and be right there if there's a problem... go figure those packages seem to always arrive safely - while the 'drop and run' packages get thrown all over the place.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o sorry , never thought of that, but my frame is riveted together
> ; ; i want 6 screen but i dont have access to mst hubs


http://www.overclock.net/t/1437364/accell-mst-displayport-1-2-hub-for-eyefinity-available-in-the-usa-5x1-eyefinity-confirmed

They're easily available in the US now. I was ready to throw almost twice as much for a Club3D from a UK/EU site. It was by mere accident I stumbled on the Accell when I was checking out their dp cables. Its pretty much the same thing as the Club3D, except they offer both a male mini-displayport or male standard displayport dongle (both are three standard dp female). I got mine up and running in 5x1 1200. The guy i mentioned earlier triggered 5x1 2560x1440 Eyefinity but he's limited by the connectors for 3x2. Also, he's running dp adapters to dvi which will go into the dreaded tearing issue. Reason why I got Lightnings was the native four mini-dp. I'm using one for the hub, and two for the remaining two monitors. Now that i know 5x1 1440 can be done, it will be a future upgrade (







).


----------



## jokrik

Joining the club








Build log in progress, its in my sig (Project Blank)


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I can put the ssd with or w/o adapter on the back of the motherboard tray or on the bottom of the case .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I can put the ssd with or w/o adapter on the back of the motherboard tray or on the bottom of the case .


you can put it anywhere you want it!!!! I have mounted SSD's and HDD's using Velcro.... I would not recommend doing the HDD's like this but for the SSD's it works great....


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you can put it anywhere you want it!!!! I have mounted SSD's and HDD's using Velcro.... I would not recommend doing the HDD's like this but for the SSD's it works great....


What is Velrco?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> What is Velrco?


this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Velcro-4-in-X-2-in-Industrial-Strength-Strips-2-Pack-90200/202261922 it comes in white black and lots of other colors!!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I can put the ssd with or w/o adapter on the back of the motherboard tray or on the bottom of the case .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you can put it anywhere you want it!!!! I have mounted SSD's and HDD's using Velcro.... I would not recommend doing the HDD's like this but for the SSD's it works great....


3M™ Dual Lock™ will hold virtually anything up.
5 x stronger than velcro - but you pay extra for it.
First time I bought it I didn't realize that it comes unmated - mostly sold in 20cm strips - so usually order 2 pieces per HDD
lets say you want to hold up a HDD - I'ld use a 8 - 9 cm strip top and bottom, so would need 2 strips cut in half.



Can't seem to find a maximum weight for it - but here's some info.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3M Dual Lock Reclosable Fasteners offer advanced closure alternatives to zippers, screws, snaps, hooks, bolts and more. They offer greater design flexibility faster product assembly smoother and cleaner exterior surfaces and improved product performance in many applications.

They have interlocking mushroom-shaped stems that "snap" together for strong fastening on one side and 3M adhesives to securely adhere to various surfaces on the other. This product mates to itself there is no male & female sides.

Black polypropylene reclosable fastener, high performance acrylic based white conformable acrylic foam pressure sensitive adhesive 250 stems per square inch and a polyethylene film liner.

The pressure sensitive adhesive makes the Dual Lock reclosable fasteners easy to use. Simply remove the liner place the Dual Lock reclosable fasteners and apply firm consistent pressure to assure good contact with the surface you are adhering. Cycle Life 1000 maximum: Cycle Life is the number of cycles (openings and closings)

The pressure-sensitive adhesive bonds on contact and parts can be handled immediately. Adhesive bond strength increases with time, pressure and temperature. A minimum of twenty-four (24) hours dwell time is recommended before applying a load or disengaging. Recommended time to achieve maximum bond strength is 72 hours (three days) Temperature Range-28°C to 93°C) This product is almost impossible to find in stores!

Dual Lock reclosable fasteners can provide a firm adhesive bond to a wide variety of surfaces, including, but not limited to those listed below. Because product performance will depend on actual conditions within any specific application, it is essential that the user evaluate the 3M product to determine whether it is fit for a particular material purpose and suitable for the user's method of application.

Plastics, Enamel Paint, Glass, Painted or Sealed Wood, Polycarbonate, Polystyrene, Bare Metal, Rigid Vinyl

Automotive interiors, attaching accessories and equipment. Watercraft and Marine applications.

Attaching Exhibit and Display Graphics, Outdoor sign attachment.

Water (Humidity) Resistance: Closure strength is typically unaffected after prolonged exposure to moisture. Once bonded, the adhesive has high resistance to moisture and UV under typical use and conditions.


----------



## Mega Man

you are my hero.... seriously i have spent a long time googling to fine one thanks ! ~ may wait a few to buy, i need to spend a bit much to buy more monitors then i am willing to spend this close to christmas


----------



## Pheozero

What color MDPC sleeve would match the Dark Grey Matte color on the S5? Titanium Grey or Titanium Grey MKII?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> What color MDPC sleeve would match the Dark Grey Matte color on the S5? Titanium Grey or Titanium Grey MKII?


The Dark Gray Matte is really dark so it might by close to Shade19. Over the 2 colors you mentioned it would definitely be the MKII since it's darker than the MKI.


----------



## fasttracker440

LunaP did you ever make a decision on what case you are going to get i have been on leave and finaly just got access back to wifi.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> LunaP did you ever make a decision on what case you are going to get i have been on leave and finaly just got access back to wifi.


Lol yeah, years later, and after a ton of feedback.

TH10 w/ Reverse ATX. A couple are pushing me @ getting a pedestal but unsure on that, I'll be putting in the order this week, just been iffy @ pulling the trigger on basing it between reverse and standard ATX and the price, soon as my friend pays me for the 2nd RIVBE I'll be good to go, that or I'll just order it tonight, should get here by next week, at which I'll have all my parts.

Taking back my 4960X today to exchange for a 4930k @ fry's.


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on an Magnum M8.
How does this look so far? Is there anything else I might need?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> What color MDPC sleeve would match the Dark Grey Matte color on the S5? Titanium Grey or Titanium Grey MKII?


For example this is my matte Grey with black sleeving.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on an Magnum M8.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How does this look so far? Is there anything else I might need?


G'Day BGK,
Without knowing your build plans (and budget) it's hard to comment or recommend either this or that.
I'll assume that you'll be custom water cooling if looking at the M8....
so the following three things would be options to consider.

Drop in rad mounts for the top - so much easier for assembly and cleaning.
31mm vented top cover would be high on my option list also.
Flexi Bay mounts - Rad and or other.

Unless already done so - plan out your build and then look thoroughly through the CaseLabs pages.
There's so many little plates, shelfs, rails and attachments that can make the build easier and look like it belongs without time and effort of fabricating something yourself.
An extra day or two now could make all the difference at build time.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> G'Day BGK,
> Without knowing your build plans (and budget) it's hard to comment or recommend either this or that.
> I'll assume that you'll be custom water cooling if looking at the M8....
> so the following three things would be options to consider.
> 
> Drop in rad mounts for the top - so much easier for assembly and cleaning.
> 31mm vented top cover would be high on my option list also.
> Flexi Bay mounts - Rad and or other.
> 
> Unless already done so - plan out your build and then look thoroughly through the CaseLabs pages.
> There's so many little plates, shelfs, rails and attachments that can make the build easier and look like it belongs without time and effort of fabricating something yourself.
> An extra day or two now could make all the difference at build time.


Sorry for such a vague post, I didn't even realize it.








Basically, everything in my current 4770k build will be going in. I intend to substitute my ek spin with an EK multi 250. I'm looking to add 3 360 monsta's with bottom pedestal down the road. For now, just one 360 monsta and xspc 240.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The Dark Gray Matte is really dark so it might by close to Shade19. Over the 2 colors you mentioned it would definitely be the MKII since it's darker than the MKI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> For example this is my matte Grey with black sleeving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for that, I haven't actually seen a clear enough picture of how it looks. The grey color doesn't have to be perfectly matched, I just want it relatively close. I did take a look at Shade 19, but it was a little too dark for my liking. I'll most likely be going with the MKII version of grey.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Thanks for that, I haven't actually seen a clear enough picture of how it looks. The grey color doesn't have to be perfectly matched, I just want it relatively close. I did take a look at Shade 19, but it was a little too dark for my liking. I'll most likely be going with the MKII version of grey.


After seeing the picture of Protzman the color should be very close to the MKII. The MKII is a very nice shade I have it in my ErgoProxy and I really like it!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Sorry for such a vague post, I didn't even realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, everything in my current 4770k build will be going in. I intend to substitute my ek spin with an EK multi 250. I'm looking to add 3 360 monsta's with bottom pedestal down the road. For now, just one 360 monsta and xspc 240.


Unless your adding a billion hard drives the pedestal insn't really required...but is a nice addition








as you can fit monsters in the PSU side in push / pull - but the 31mm top is needed (MH10 in pics - just a bit longer)


Spoiler: My MH10 build - some rad instal pics for you


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Unless your adding a billion hard drives the pedestal insn't really required...but is a nice addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can fit monsters in the PSU side in push / pull - but the 31mm top is needed (MH10 in pics - just a bit longer)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My MH10 build - some rad instal pics for you


I love your build









I have a bunch of questions, hope you don't mind. Does the power supply pedestal come standard?


----------



## socketus

If you mean the psu support, No - Dual PSU mounts (Support bracket available: MAC-123) - from the M8 page.

The Mac-123 is a $10.95 item


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> If you mean the psu support, No - Dual PSU mounts (Support bracket available: MAC-123) - from the M8 page.
> 
> The Mac-123 is a $10.95 item


Thank you.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Sorry for such a vague post, I didn't even realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, everything in my current 4770k build will be going in. I intend to substitute my ek spin with an EK multi 250. I'm looking to add 3 360 monsta's with bottom pedestal down the road. For now, just one 360 monsta and xspc 240.


My advice would be - if you're planning on putting a pedestal on down the road (and you're _positive_ you want to do this)... just save your money and buy a T10/TH10 to begin with (I wish I had done this). Although using the pedestal does give you a separated area for keeping exhaust air away from the components... so does putting most of the cooling on the PSU side.

Couple that with the fact that if you're like me... by the time you get the accessories (rad mounts, flex bays, etc...) to really build out your M8+Ped setup - you'll have spent close to $800 and could have gotten a TH10 completely decked out and had enough for an additional radiator or two in savings.









And what you're going to wind up with will be just as big and unwieldy as the larger case:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> My advice would be - if you're planning on putting a pedestal on down the road (and you're _positive_ you want to do this)... just save your money and buy a T10/TH10 to begin with (I wish I had done this). Although using the pedestal does give you a separated area for keeping exhaust air away from the components... so does putting most of the cooling on the PSU side.
> 
> Couple that with the fact that if you're like me... by the time you get the accessories (rad mounts, flex bays, etc...) to really build out your M8+Ped setup - you'll have spent close to $800 and could have gotten a TH10 completely decked out and had enough for an additional radiator or two in savings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you're going to wind up with will be just as big and unwieldy as the larger case:


^ Pretty much this,

I was on the wall for an M8 / MH10 for a month + finally after getting an earful, I'm going w/ the TH10. Plenty of room on the PSU side for dual 480's w/ P/P config as well as 2 PSU's and still cage room for all your drives on the front unless you wanna poke another RAD in


----------



## wermad

Guys, I need a quote from CL. Is it faster to pm the CL reps or just go through their site?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Guys, I need a quote from CL. Is it faster to pm the CL reps or just go through their site?


Just PM'd you with Carla's email address.
I've found this fastest turn around for queries and shipping quotes.
Send a screenshot of your wanted items along with your email for shipping quote


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Just PM'd you with Carla's email address.
> I've found this fastest turn around for queries and shipping quotes.
> Send a screenshot of your wanted items along with your email for shipping quote


Thank you good sir









I needed a quote on some replacement parts and some pc finish. Fedex needs an estimate on the parts cost for my damaged TH10. Some of the parts I didn't find on their site so I need a custom quote as well as including custom powder coating costs.

Sucks dealing with these things where I would rather enjoy my case and building my new rig


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thank you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a quote on some replacement parts and some pc finish. Fedex needs an estimate on the parts cost for my damaged TH10. Some of the parts I didn't find on their site so I need a custom quote as well as including custom powder coating costs.
> 
> Sucks dealing with these things where I would rather enjoy my case and building my new rig


No probs mate








Yeah that sux








I read about your damage/claim a while back.
FedEx claim rep going to get a shock when he sees the quote -
s/he'll be thinking; "this much for computer case parts - get the hell outa here - more







please"

Wish you best for claim and hope turn around doesn't take _too l_ong


----------



## Mega Man

+1


----------



## mandrix

Guys, help me out here please.....does your reset button stay lit up all the time, or does it only light up with HDD activity?
I'm trying to figure out if my HDD LED is staying on constantly from the motherboard or if that's just the button illumination. In my case the button is lit up all the time but blinks a little now and then.
Thanks!

Mine is like this all the time....seems like it used to go out, but I just don't remember. lol.


----------



## Juthos

Only with HDD activity


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Only with HDD activity


Thank you.
Would like to hear from some more people, especially SM8 owners, in case there is some difference in the button setup I'm not aware of.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thank you.
> Would like to hear from some more people, especially SM8 owners, in case there is some difference in the button setup I'm not aware of.


I have a SM8 and M8 and both light up with hdd activity.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I have a SM8 and M8 and both light up with hdd activity.


OK. I guess that nails it then.
There is a firmware update for the Marvell stuff that supposedly fixes the HDD LED from being on all the time...I'm trying to get [email protected] to fix me up.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have a question about M8 hdd cages. if I want to add some hdd on power supply side of it do I need to buy this:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/

and this :

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/

is this correct?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> My advice would be - if you're planning on putting a pedestal on down the road (and you're _positive_ you want to do this)... just save your money and buy a T10/TH10 to begin with (I wish I had done this). Although using the pedestal does give you a separated area for keeping exhaust air away from the components... so does putting most of the cooling on the PSU side.
> 
> Couple that with the fact that if you're like me... by the time you get the accessories (rad mounts, flex bays, etc...) to really build out your M8+Ped setup - you'll have spent close to $800 and could have gotten a TH10 completely decked out and had enough for an additional radiator or two in savings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you're going to wind up with will be just as big and unwieldy as the larger case:


You're right on the money







I'll just save up and go big with the TH10.








I appreciate your advice.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have a question about M8 hdd cages. if I want to add some hdd on power supply side of it do I need to buy this:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/
> 
> and this :
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/
> 
> is this correct?


The M8 comes with a hdd mount on the psu side - order options are either the MAC-101 or the flexbay MAC-102 - both in 120 x 25mm, or a choice of either standard or flexbay in 120 x 38mm


----------



## rickyman0319

one cage for hd is not enough for me, I need to put at least 2 hdd cages on the psu side?


----------



## socketus

Then you'd have to buy a 2nd MAC-101 for the psu side. Flex bay HDD cages are sized for the motherboard side, not the psu side, if I'm not mistaken. I'm not a CL staffer, just a supporter registered on these forums.


----------



## socketus

Ok, my turn to ask for help. I've got the drop-in chassis mount and the drop-in 120x4 rad mount. The drop-in chassis mount is fastened to the ST10 case, replacing the standard 120.4 top mount.

Here's the drop-in chassis mount



And here's the 120.4 drop-in mount, mounted on to the chassis mount



Here's the question - when I put the extended 31mm top on, it sits flush to the side panel doors - it does not engage the retention clips on the drop-in chassis mount.
I took the clips from the standard 120.4 rad mount and placed them on the drop-in chassis mount, but there's no way that the extended top's pegs will engage the retention clips.

What I have missed or done wrong ??

about to go beat the build logs for clues


----------



## fast_fate

Is it possible that the drop in is upside down ???


----------



## socketus

brb. it is ... very possibull









er .. wait a min, the chassis mount or the drop in mount ? no. the drop in mount is ..lemme take a pic. Crappy oversized cell phone pix, but ... that's the drop-in mount on the drop-in chassis screwed into the case. Top just sits flush on top of the doors, no retention clip coupling at all












and here's CL's drop-in foto faq

http://www.caselabs-store.com/drop-in-top-radiator-mounting/

Here's the ST10 cl pic of the mount on the chassis mount



here's the chassis mount for the drop-in from cl's site


----------



## fast_fate

I think you got wrong screws on the retention clips.
I've got small round head screws on my clips.
Maybe the pin having hard time getting past the larger hex head of your bolts









_EDIT -_ Sorry I now realize your real problem is the physical placement / fitting, not just the pin retention, sorry


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think you got wrong screws on the retention clips.
> I've got small round head screws on my clips.
> Maybe the pin having hard time getting past the larger hex head of your bolts


That's what I'm thinking.....
I've got that drop in mount top but as you know I made my own top mounts so I can't really help more....


----------



## socketus

hmm, well i put on the standard or extended top, and it just goes down on it like an oversized hat. The drop-in chassis mount didn't come with any retention clips .. hmm, one of the items came with 6 panhead screws oh wait - that's for the 120.4 drop-in mount, though.

hmmm. hmmm. well, thanks for the reads and replies !


----------



## LeandroJVarini

I got ideas from my S3 and changes his pedestal, but it would need some Lizas parts without cuts or holes, will people caselabs sell the parts this way? or cutting I need? example the back of my stand today it is for 140mm fan but would need to have a cut to a source close to the horizontal bottom.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Not quite sure if I had already posted here...but my name isn't on this list.

Build Name: Tubig
Case: TH10
build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1197920/re-build-log-tubig-th10-rive-3930k-780x3-lsi-9260-8i-1-5tb-ssds
pic:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You're right on the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just save up and go big with the TH10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your advice.


Here's a photo to really show off the TH10 as you can see on the PSU side theres plenty of room for 2x 480 THICK RAD's w/ push/pull and you can still fit in 2 PSU's as well as 2 Drive cages. This is similar to what I'll be doing. I'm tempted to get a pedestal though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> one cage for hd is not enough for me, I need to put at least 2 hdd cages on the psu side?


Yeah I"m getting a 2nd cage as well, this way I can hold my 3.5's and my SSD's


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Here's a photo to really show off the TH10 as you can see on the PSU side theres plenty of room for 2x 480 THICK RAD's w/ push/pull and you can still fit in 2 PSU's as well as 2 Drive cages. This is similar to what I'll be doing. I'm tempted to get a pedestal though.
> 
> 
> Yeah I"m getting a 2nd cage as well, this way I can hold my 3.5's and my SSD's


what cage are u going?

what is it called?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Here's a photo to really show off the TH10 as you can see on the PSU side theres plenty of room for 2x 480 THICK RAD's w/ push/pull and you can still fit in 2 PSU's as well as 2 Drive cages. This is similar to what I'll be doing. I'm tempted to get a pedestal though.
> 
> 
> Yeah I"m getting a 2nd cage as well, this way I can hold my 3.5's and my SSD's


you need a pedestal... pedestal needed everyone needs 2 or 3 pedestals..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what cage are u going?
> 
> what is it called?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/

These, it comes w/ 1 standard (non flex) just change it when buying, but another is good to have. Though can anyone confirm if fan controllers can fit in these? I'll have to get 1 non fan one for those, unless I don't need one at all to hook it in place? Might

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you need a pedestal... pedestal needed everyone needs 2 or 3 pedestals..


Debating on it, not sure what it'll do to the looks, 2-3 would kill it for me though lol. If I did a pedestal would probably intake from both 480's on top and then exhaust out the sides. I'll start w/ the case first though.


----------



## rickyman0319

is that for the PSU side or the flexbay side? I need the one that is for psu side.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/
> 
> These, it comes w/ 1 standard (non flex) just change it when buying, but another is good to have. Though can anyone confirm if fan controllers can fit in these? I'll have to get 1 non fan one for those, unless I don't need one at all to hook it in place? Might
> Debating on it, not sure what it'll do to the looks, 2-3 would kill it for me though lol. If I did a pedestal would probably intake from both 480's on top and then exhaust out the sides. I'll start w/ the case first though.


you dont need that for a fan controller you want one of the below items..

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount you can find these *here*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you dont need that for a fan controller you want one of the below items..
> 
> Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount you can find these *here*




Got my money ready, gonna sleep for now and pull the trigger in the morning, somethings making me remeasure my room to decide which side I want the case on , which in turn will tell me whether or not to go reverse or not. It's been a crazy decision but I'm just about there.. curious how much shipping is on this lol.

SO yeah 3-4 3.5" HDD's 2-4 SSD's and 2x Optical drives ( may go to 1) and a Fan controller (aqueros 6 probably) so if I'm missing anything to hold all of these lemme know now so I can jump it in the morning.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my money ready, gonna sleep for now and pull the trigger in the morning, somethings making me remeasure my room to decide which side I want the case on , which in turn will tell me whether or not to go reverse or not. It's been a crazy decision but I'm just about there.. curious how much shipping is on this lol.
> 
> SO yeah 3-4 3.5" HDD's 2-4 SSD's and 2x Optical drives ( may go to 1) and a Fan controller (aqueros 6 probably) so if I'm missing anything to hold all of these lemme know now so I can jump it in the morning.


with that many HDD and SSD you need another http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/ unless the case comes with 2.. I dont remember??


----------



## iBored

Can I join?
Its a temp set up until I get my waterblocks.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my money ready, gonna sleep for now and pull the trigger in the morning, somethings making me remeasure my room to decide which side I want the case on , which in turn will tell me whether or not to go reverse or not. It's been a crazy decision but I'm just about there.. curious how much shipping is on this lol.
> 
> SO yeah 3-4 3.5" HDD's 2-4 SSD's and 2x Optical drives ( may go to 1) and a Fan controller (aqueros 6 probably) so if I'm missing anything to hold all of these lemme know now so I can jump it in the morning.


stop! get a smh10, breh. there's already a lot of th10's and sth10's. come join me


----------



## Thrasher1016

So I've changed my mind a thousand times, and even though this is more expensive (by _far_), and actually has less space, I think I'm going with this....



....Instead of the LDPC V8 that I was going to get.

I just don't know anymore.
If I wait for Gemini to build this system, my 4770k will be outdated without ever having been powered up!

What to do?!

Thanks - T


----------



## kgtuning

Does anyone here have a SMH10 that is black interior and white exterior that could post a picture? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> with that many HDD and SSD you need another http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/ unless the case comes with 2.. I dont remember??


I think it comes w/ only 1. Though I thought I just needed the brackets to put them in, do the brackets require the flex bay? for holding 5.25" devices? or is there no spot in the front to snap these on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> stop! get a smh10, breh. there's already a lot of th10's and sth10's. come join me


lol I appreciate it but I"m gonna be loading this thing up insanely


----------



## LunaP

Crap I wanna order this now, whos the best person to contact right meow and which method email or pm?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Crap I wanna order this now, whos the best person to contact right meow and which method email or pm?


.....They have a wobsite, don't they?









Just saying, probably the most efficient way!

Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> .....They have a wobsite, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying, probably the most efficient way!
> 
> Thanks - T


Not working is why I'm asking here


----------



## rickyman0319

what kind of scew do I need to put a fan on the fan cage?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> So I've changed my mind a thousand times, and even though this is more expensive (by _far_), and actually has less space, I think I'm going with this....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Instead of the LDPC V8 that I was going to get.
> 
> I just don't know anymore.
> If I wait for Gemini to build this system, my 4770k will be outdated without ever having been powered up!
> 
> What to do?!
> 
> Thanks - T


ooh, nice. if you're going to watercool, i highly recommend you do reverse atx on the smh10. it will allow you to fit a 60mm rad at the top with little to no problems. standard atx will only let u use 30mm thick rads most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Does anyone here have a SMH10 that is black interior and white exterior that could post a picture? Thanks in advance.


hereyou go, breh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Crap I wanna order this now, whos the best person to contact right meow and which method email or pm?


its a sign! its saying you must join the smh10 brotherhood


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Can I join?
> Its a temp set up until I get my waterblocks.


thats the top of the window s5? eeks. why couldnt they have just made it solid w/o the crossbar?

nice build tho!


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/
> 
> These, it comes w/ 1 standard (non flex) just change it when buying, but another is good to have. Though can anyone confirm if fan controllers can fit in these? I'll have to get 1 non fan one for those, unless I don't need one at all to hook it in place? Might
> Debating on it, not sure what it'll do to the looks, 2-3 would kill it for me though lol. If I did a pedestal would probably intake from both 480's on top and then exhaust out the sides. I'll start w/ the case first though.


you hold the fan controllers with the brackets that comes with the case, MAC-125


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> you hold the fan controllers with the brackets that comes with the case, MAC-125


oh ok so my orders good to go then , does this mean the HDD cages cannot hold 5.25" devices such as optical or ? Just wanting to clarify, I think I'm just gonna pull the trigger and grab w/e later. I've no idea what it comes w/ by default.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> oh ok so my orders good to go then , does this mean the HDD cages cannot hold 5.25" devices such as optical or ? Just wanting to clarify, I think I'm just gonna pull the trigger and grab w/e later. I've no idea what it comes w/ by default.


the hdd cage is just for hdd or ssd with the mounting kit. the case comes with 4 pair of brackets to mount 5.25 devices


----------



## Ixander

are you going to mount the hdd on the mobo side or the psu side?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not working is why I'm asking here


Ah. That's unfortunate!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ooh, nice. if you're going to watercool, i highly recommend you do reverse atx on the smh10. it will allow you to fit a 60mm rad at the top with little to no problems. standard atx will only let u use 30mm thick rads most.


Yeah, when / if I get one case or the other, I'll be running either HWL Black Ice Stealths or Extreme IIIs in it, so that will make good room for the XIII in the top!
I'm just not sure yet...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats the top of the window s5? eeks. why couldnt they have just made it solid w/o the crossbar?
> 
> nice build tho!


NO, that is a complete custom job.

This is the std. window:



Looks better with stuff underneath it, but alas, my thumb drive isn't with me right now, or I'd show you mine!









Thanks - T


----------



## protzman

huh! i guess whatever suits ur needs!


----------



## LunaP

ok since I'm unable to make up my mind, I'll take a vote,

Heads - Standard

Tails - Reverse.

Once I get to 5 I'm pushing the purchase button, I'm letting OCN decide for me.


----------



## protzman

reverse.


----------



## kimoswabi

E S R E V E R !!


----------



## Barefooter

Reverse, just do it!


----------



## freitz

Agreed go Reverse. I love mine.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin CL*
> Well... In my opinion, it doesn't really matter. Unless you are trying to break records, I wouldn't get too wrapped up the the debate over reverse or standard. Supposedly, a reverse format has some benefits in regards to your loop and cooling, but again I wouldn't get to wrapped up about it. The only other benefit is looks. The GPUs look better in reverse, and reverse cases are more rare, so there is a certain added level prestige to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> reverse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> E S R E V E R !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Reverse, just do it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Agreed go Reverse. I love mine.


Lol jeez straight across the board..

Well guess what!!



I FINALLY DID IT!!! w000 gonna be a family member soon









THX GUYS!!


----------



## kimoswabi

... and thus the jury hath givenith its verdict.

Gratz on your early Xmas present !


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> ... and thus the jury hath givenith its verdict.
> 
> Gratz on your early Xmas present !


TY TY TY TY


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats the top of the window s5? eeks. why couldnt they have just made it solid w/o the crossbar?
> 
> nice build tho!


I wanted the fan grill on the top to be acrylic so I modded it.
Yet to finish though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin CL*
> Well... In my opinion, it doesn't really matter. Unless you are trying to break records, I wouldn't get too wrapped up the the debate over reverse or standard. Supposedly, a reverse format has some benefits in regards to your loop and cooling, but again I wouldn't get to wrapped up about it. The only other benefit is looks. The GPUs look better in reverse, and reverse cases are more rare, so there is a certain added level prestige to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> E S R E V E R !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Reverse, just do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Agreed go Reverse. I love mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol jeez straight across the board..
> 
> Well guess what!!
> 
> 
> 
> I FINALLY DID IT!!! w000 gonna be a family member soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX GUYS!!
Click to expand...

congrats and welcome !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I FINALLY DID IT!!! w000 gonna be a family member soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX GUYS!!


Congrats


----------



## Pheozero

What would be the best way to get a shipping quote from Case Labs?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> What would be the best way to get a shipping quote from Case Labs?


You got PM


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ooh, nice. if you're going to watercool, i highly recommend you do reverse atx on the smh10. it will allow you to fit a 60mm rad at the top with little to no problems. standard atx will only let u use 30mm thick rads most.hereyou go, breh.
> its a sign! its saying you must join the smh10 brotherhood


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> What would be the best way to get a shipping quote from Case Labs?


for domestic, even tho you're cross country, if its just a case, I'm guessing $50 or less. I'm in KS and got charged $34 for an ST10 case last december.


----------



## rickyman0319

how do u guys screw the fan into the fan mount?


----------



## Lennyx

My mercury s5 just walked in the door in this snowstorm. 5 days before estimated arrival








Gonna put that thing together later this evening and post a picture









Edit: 

Couldn not wait til the evening. So put it together while waiting for dinner. It is grey with black exterior.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys screw the fan into the fan mount?


it depends on what you mean exactly; the hdd bay, the radiator mount, or just the case in general?
The hdd bay you have to attach the fan screws through the (red) holes, mind you my screw driver wasn't long enough so I remove the (green) screws first.

The rad mount speaks for itself, really.
Although the flex mounts can be a bit tricky, 2 ways: either remove the (red) screws on the sides then attach the fans, or simply slide the fans to the position and screw them..then attach them.

As for the cases it depends on the case, legion possibilities.
Check this http://www.caselabs-store.com/caselabs-build-gallery/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> My mercury s5 just walked in the door in this snowstorm. 5 days before estimated arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put that thing together later this evening and post a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Couldn not wait til the evening. So put it together while waiting for dinner. It is grey with black exterior.











The more I see the more I want


----------



## rickyman0319

hdd bay for mb and psu side and the rear case.

what screw do use?

I am try screw fan screw in ti, it is too big. how do u do it?

I have M8 case.


----------



## macandy13

My shiny STH10 arrives on Monday







Looking forward to getting my hands on it


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> My mercury s5 just walked in the door in this snowstorm. 5 days before estimated arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put that thing together later this evening and post a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Couldn not wait til the evening. So put it together while waiting for dinner. It is grey with black exterior.


I don't think I've ever seen that color combo on a CL case before. Nice one


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> hdd bay for mb and psu side and the rear case.
> 
> what screw do use?
> 
> I am try screw fan screw in ti, it is too big. how do u do it?
> 
> I have M8 case.


to attach a fan to the hdd bay/back of the case you need the screws that came with the fan -> 

attach the hdd bay with these to the M8 case ->


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! I value all of your opinions more than any other. I have been working on my loop for a few weeks now. Still need to order a 7970 block when EK stocks the CSQ plexi again. ANyway here is what I have so far.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I value all of your opinions more than any other. I have been working on my loop for a few weeks now. Still need to order a 7970 block when EK stocks the CSQ plexi again. ANyway here is what I have so far.


I like it of course


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I like it of course


----------



## LunaP

Can anyone w/ better insight / explanation respond to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/870_30#post_21280571
I'd appreciate as I get quite defensive when people call well respected companies like CL silly and lacking in knowledge of how things work









He's stating that reverse is ONLY good for air cooling due to heat rising and is bad for WC. Just want to put the rumor to rest so it doesn't deter others from making a decision.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Heads up guys, you can get free shipping and up to 8% off caselabs cases on FrozenCPU with their black Friday sales

Just bought an S5 with pedestal AND an S3 from them


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> My mercury s5 just walked in the door in this snowstorm. 5 days before estimated arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put that thing together later this evening and post a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Couldn not wait til the evening. So put it together while waiting for dinner. It is grey with black exterior.


wooooooooooot


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Can anyone w/ better insight / explanation respond to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/870_30#post_21280571
> I'd appreciate as I get quite defensive when people call well respected companies like CL silly and lacking in knowledge of how things work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's stating that reverse is ONLY good for air cooling due to heat rising and is bad for WC. Just want to put the rumor to rest so it doesn't deter others from making a decision.


Don't worry, I put him back under his bridge.


----------



## Mega Man

no, unfortunately he will write again " no i am right ", just watch....

edit CALLED IT !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, unfortunately he will write again " no i am right ", just watch....
> 
> edit CALLED IT !


Yes you are so right. he will not stop either. I am having a bad day and I did something I usually dont do. I answer him. So I Know he will have more to say!!!!


----------



## lee-turbo

Purchased S3 with pedestal on 24 nov, now still awaiting for fulfilment, yet to ship


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Can anyone w/ better insight / explanation respond to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/870_30#post_21280571
> I'd appreciate as I get quite defensive when people call well respected companies like CL silly and lacking in knowledge of how things work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He's stating that reverse is ONLY good for air cooling due to heat rising and is bad for WC.* Just want to put the rumor to rest so it doesn't deter others from making a decision.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol yeah, years later, and after a ton of feedback.
> 
> TH10 w/ Reverse ATX. A couple are pushing me @ getting a pedestal but unsure on that, I'll be putting in the order this week, just been iffy @ pulling the trigger on basing it between reverse and standard ATX and the price, soon as my friend pays me for the 2nd RIVBE I'll be good to go, that or I'll just order it tonight, should get here by next week, at which I'll have all my parts.
> 
> Taking back my 4960X today to exchange for a 4930k @ fry's.


Sounds great I kind of wished I had gone the th10 over the mh10 just for the greater clearance I kind of kick my self especially since they are so close in price but with case labs you can usual make anything work. Reverse is another option I had chosen kind of bad to hide full cover vga blocks anyways congrats on the early Christmas present


----------



## luciddreamer124

I have a new build log going with a CaseLabs S5 that I am building for my high school auction, if you guys want to check it out







:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1447194/build-log-project-magis-the-caselabs-s5-build-i-have-to-give-away/0_20#post_21292832


----------



## kgtuning

Looks like I'll be joining the club I have an SMH10 on its way... woohoo. I'll post a picture as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining the club I have an SMH10 on its way... woohoo. I'll post a picture as soon as it arrives.


please do!


----------



## Mega Man

congrats and welcome guys !


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.

After an extensive search in some of my spare time, I have come to the conclusion I am just simply not satisfied with the cases currently available. I've only ever built 1 PC in my entire life and that was in a cooler master storm sniper. I was moderately happy with that rig, did everything I needed it to and ran quite solidly.

I ended up moving to a new area, so I ended up selling that rig and have been searching for the components for my build. I'm doing computer science and engineering next year at uni, and since this is one of my two main interests, I decided to spend a descent amount of money on this build, going x79 and a nice custom water cooling loop.

There is literally not one case I found that I was satisfied with, the 650d seems to be the only case with any sort of quality to it, I liked the NZXT H630 and thought this looked perfect for my needs, but due to it's silent design, it restricts airflow way too much for my liking. I've read reviews on at least twenty cases. 650d wasn't good enough for my water cooling needs, and the new 750d and 900d, I just can't get excited about. I don't think those cases are anything like the 800d in terms of build quality, even though they are still built well. I just can't go for them.

That leaves me with the newest case everyone is raving about the phanteks enthoo primo. I just don't like the design. Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.
> 
> After an extensive search in some of my spare time, I have come to the conclusion I am just simply not satisfied with the cases currently available. I've only ever built 1 PC in my entire life and that was in a cooler master storm sniper. I was moderately happy with that rig, did everything I needed it to and ran quite solidly.
> 
> I ended up moving to a new area, so I ended up selling that rig and have been searching for the components for my build. I'm doing computer science and engineering next year at uni, and since this is one of my two main interests, I decided to spend a descent amount of money on this build, going x79 and a nice custom water cooling loop.
> 
> There is literally not one case I found that I was satisfied with, the 650d seems to be the only case with any sort of quality to it, I liked the NZXT H630 and thought this looked perfect for my needs, but due to it's silent design, it restricts airflow way too much for my liking. I've read reviews on at least twenty cases. 650d wasn't good enough for my water cooling needs, and the new 750d and 900d, I just can't get excited about. I don't think those cases are anything like the 800d in terms of build quality, even though they are still built well. I just can't go for them.
> 
> That leaves me with the newest case everyone is raving about the phanteks enthoo primo. I just don't like the design. Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!


You wont regret getting the case, I've one myself
and regarding build quality, you cant compare all those cases with aluminium case, its on a different level


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.
> Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!


I have the same case exactly - you'll love it !!!
Choose your options carefully (there are many) to suit your build requirements

And shipping to Australia wont be too bad with the new rates.
PM me for best contact email when time comes to get a quote - you need to do this for international orders.
I'm in Perth and my last order from CaseLabs was with the new shipping rates and cost just $112.
The US guys will laugh at me saying just $112 but previously the shipping was up over $300.

So big thank you to CaseLabs for searching for a better deal for us Aussies.









Oh - and I just bought a brand new S3 locally from a guy who never even unboxed it.
Pick it up Wednesday morning - that will be CL #4 for me








Probably order a pedestal for it - has a flexi bay 240 rad mount but not sure what other accessories yet.
I'm all excited








If your in Perth ??? maybe we can conbine orders and reduce shipping costs


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I have the same case exactly - you'll love it !!!
> Choose your options carefully (there are many) to suit your build requirements
> 
> And shipping to Australia wont be too bad with the new rates.
> PM me for best contact email when time comes to get a quote - you need to do this for international orders.
> I'm in Perth and my last order from CaseLabs was with the new shipping rates and cost just $112.
> The US guys will laugh at me saying just $112 but previously the shipping was up over $300.
> 
> So big thank you to CaseLabs for searching for a better deal for us Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I just bought a brand new S3 locally from a guy who never even unboxed it.
> Pick it up Wednesday morning - that will be CL #4 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably order a pedestal for it - has a flexi bay 240 rad mount but not sure what other accessories yet.
> I'm all excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your in Perth ??? maybe we can conbine orders and reduce shipping costs


Oh dude, thats really good shipping. I remember I got a quote along time ago it was like $400. $112 is nothing man!

Yea, I've got to sit down and plan the build but looking at getting the case in the next week, as my christmas present to myself. In the end, it's gonna be worth it for a case that I won't need to re buy or mod etc..

I'm actually in NSW dude, perth seems really nice though.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Oh dude, thats really good shipping. I remember I got a quote along time ago it was like $400. $112 is nothing man!
> 
> Yea, I've got to sit down and plan the build but looking at getting the case in the next week, as my christmas present to myself. In the end, it's gonna be worth it for a case that I won't need to re buy or mod etc..
> 
> I'm actually in NSW dude, perth seems really nice though.


Ive spent nearly 200$ for shipping to my country , sigh
I should've stayed in Melbourne if its the case









I see growing numbers of pc enthusiast in oz hey?
It was quiet when I was there, people only buy cheap products
Now youve thekoolroom and singularity is even oz


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Ive spent nearly 200$ for shipping to my country , sigh
> I should've stayed in Melbourne if its the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see growing numbers of pc enthusiast in oz hey?
> It was quiet when I was there, people only buy cheap products
> Now youve thekoolroom and singularity is even oz


Yeah, definitely. Man, there's a great community of enthusiasts at pccasegear.com ( the guys that run it ) they are legends. As well as overclockers.au or something. Definitely have pc enthusiasts over here. I used to play a fair bit with a few of my mates, we'd do a lan on our nights off, but as I said I've just recently moved to a new area in NSW, for uni so I'm hoping to meet a few enthusiasts in my uni program, maybe get some sort of lag going again because I really enjoy playing with other aussies, it's nice to have someone in your squad in battlefield that can understand you and as aussie warfare tactics









I'll definitely be asking a few questions here in the coming days in regards to options as I might initially be confused as to what the best options are on the SM8. Cheers for the welcome guys, once I'm all settled and got the setup going I'll post pics.


----------



## genshenshis

yes,Kinda has me worried since its been weeks without an update and both threads are closed.thank you


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genshenshis*
> 
> yes,Kinda has me worried since its been weeks without an update and both threads are closed.thank you


Wat


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.
> 
> After an extensive search in some of my spare time, I have come to the conclusion I am just simply not satisfied with the cases currently available. I've only ever built 1 PC in my entire life and that was in a cooler master storm sniper. I was moderately happy with that rig, did everything I needed it to and ran quite solidly.
> 
> I ended up moving to a new area, so I ended up selling that rig and have been searching for the components for my build. I'm doing computer science and engineering next year at uni, and since this is one of my two main interests, I decided to spend a descent amount of money on this build, going x79 and a nice custom water cooling loop.
> 
> There is literally not one case I found that I was satisfied with, the 650d seems to be the only case with any sort of quality to it, I liked the NZXT H630 and thought this looked perfect for my needs, but due to it's silent design, it restricts airflow way too much for my liking. I've read reviews on at least twenty cases. 650d wasn't good enough for my water cooling needs, and the new 750d and 900d, I just can't get excited about. I don't think those cases are anything like the 800d in terms of build quality, even though they are still built well. I just can't go for them.
> 
> That leaves me with the newest case everyone is raving about the phanteks enthoo primo. I just don't like the design. Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!


Welcome to to the club!









I was actually one of the first to get a CaseLabs M8 when they released over two years ago (mind you I didn't work for CL at the time) and it wasone of the most phenomenal cases I ever had the pleasure of toying inside.

Our products just keep getting better and better and while others are gluing aluminum to plastic, touting their "aluminum cases" (which only have aluminum fronts and tops, the rest is steel and plastic), we're using hi-grade, thick aluminum for just about every single part on our cases (save for screws, buttons, and feet). Why pay so much money for a mass-produced, stamped out plastic-fest when you can get a CL built to YOUR needs? What you spend YOUR money on is important, it should be, after all, you work hard for it and there's no reason to not buy what you enjoy. You can't take it with you, so, why fuss?

Next year we'll be releasing 1 or 2 new series as well (probably closer to Q2 for the first series).

As far as shipping goes, for international orders we actually prefer folks to follow these guidelines. It streamlines the process and doesn't inundate any one member of our team with lots of requests.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/international-shipping-charges/

We aren't able to provide low rates to every place in the world YET, but we're working on it


----------



## wermad

Almost finished:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Almost finished:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What accessory is that in the center for the additional 4x120's? ( the one w/ the SSD on this )

Also did you get the issue resolved w/ Fedex?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What accessory is that in the center for the additional 4x120's? ( the one w/ the SSD on this )
> 
> Also did you get the issue resolved w/ Fedex?


Its got a 480mm radiator on there too. MAC-155

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-radiator-side-mount/

The seller just got the claim going. FedEx asked for lots of pics and a quote from CL on the replacement parts. Since FedEx only deals w/ the shipper, I'll have to wait for updates from him. Crossing my fingers this is a speedy process.


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Oh dude, thats really good shipping. I remember I got a quote along time ago it was like $400. $112 is nothing man!
> 
> Yea, I've got to sit down and plan the build but looking at getting the case in the next week, as my christmas present to myself. In the end, it's gonna be worth it for a case that I won't need to re buy or mod etc..
> 
> I'm actually in NSW dude, perth seems really nice though.


You wont regret it you buy the S3 is great
Abbott is changing the import duty for under a $1000 that's the only thing that's annoying


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Almost finished:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It need more rads! lol. Are you gonna set it on a table?
















very impressive. Now, how cool are your temps (OC)?
And what CM fans are those? 27 R4 fans??! damn dude!


----------



## LunaP

What fans are those again and how's the SP/noise?

I'm still debating cougars over AP-15's vs SP120's atm, because @ 30+ fans and 5+ RAD's do the fans brands even matter anymore? lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So I made my own 240 mounts,central to the ped rather than the offset CL ones,2mm Alu and a fretsaw= Win neh?








Alpenfohn 120mm PWM 1500 rpm fans look boss,no lie.
Need to spray the blades tho,black like the panels


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It need more rads! lol. Are you gonna set it on a table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very impressive. Now, how cool are your temps (OC)?
> And what CM fans are those? 27 R4 fans??! damn dude!


Rads: 2x GTX 480, TFC X-Changer 480, 2x EK XT-480s, GTX 240, Alphacool ST30-240.

Fans, I have about ~52 Cooler Master R4s. They're all set at ~5v to make them super quiet. Temps are in the low 40s for my gpu(s) and the cpu ~50-60 depending on the game and how much cpu load it requires (@ 4.8Ghz).


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What fans are those again and how's the SP/noise?
> 
> I'm still debating cougars over AP-15's vs SP120's atm, because @ 30+ fans and 5+ RAD's do the fans brands even matter anymore? lol


yes, they do. Best performance vs noise vs price, at least for me. I'm about to buy 12 fans and I'm not loaded (in that way







)
btw, what are some good (airflow) 'case' fans? Preferred under 20dba @ 100%


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *yes, they do*. Best performance vs noise vs price, at least for me. *I'm about to buy 12 fans* and I'm not loaded (in that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> btw, what are some good (airflow) 'case' fans? Preferred under 20dba @ 100%


Which lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yes, they do. Best performance vs noise vs price, at least for me. I'm about to buy 12 fans and I'm not loaded (in that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> btw, what are some good (airflow) 'case' fans? Preferred under 20dba @ 100%


I like the noiseblocker fans for that.. they cost a little more but real nice fans, Quiet and move a lot of air.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which lol


I dunno yet, still looking at a motherload of fans, comparing, reviews, etc. Most likely it will end up being AP15's, only cost €16,29 but if you had to buy 30 compared to those R4
















Scythe AP-15: 28 dBA @ 98 m³/h / 57.7 cfm, 1850 rpm, cost €16,29
Cougars vortex: 17.7dBA @ 102.6 m³/h / 60.4 cfm, 1200 rpm, cost €20
Corsair Sp120 HP: 35 dBA @ 106 m³/h / 62.7 cfm, 2350 rpm, cost €19,79
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I like the noiseblocker fans for that.. they cost a little more but real nice fans, Quiet and move a lot of air.


I do have the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 on my short list along with the Enermax UCMA12 Magma and Scythe GT AP12.
I guess it comes down to price..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I dunno yet, still looking at a motherload of fans, comparing, reviews, etc. Most likely it will end up being AP15's, only cost €16,29 but if you had to buy 30 compared to those R4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe AP-15: 28 dBA @ 98 m³/h / 57.7 cfm, 1850 rpm, cost €16,29
> Cougars vortex: 17.7dBA @ 102.6 m³/h / 60.4 cfm, 1200 rpm, cost €20
> Corsair Sp120 HP: 35 dBA @ 106 m³/h / 62.7 cfm, 2350 rpm, cost €19,79
> I do have the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 on my short list along with the Enermax UCMA12 Magma and Scythe GT AP12.
> I guess it comes down to price..


I actually have tried the corsair fans and was very unimpressed with them. and the cost of them made it even worse. I actually can not think of one item with corsair that you are not just paying for the name... memory is over priced, PSU's are way Over priced. and the fans are too. to me all you get is the bling value with corsair products.

this is based on my experiences of performance/cost benefit...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I actually have tried the corsair fans and was very unimpressed with them. and the cost of them made it even worse. I actually can not think of one item with corsair that you are not just paying for the name... memory is over priced, PSU's are way Over priced. and the fans are too. to me all you get is the bling value with corsair products.
> 
> this is based on my experiences of performance/cost benefit...


this -

for the price of the corsair fans you can get the much much better gentle typhoon ap-15s, and save some money.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I dunno yet, still looking at a motherload of fans, comparing, reviews, etc. Most likely it will end up being AP15's, only cost €16,29 but if you had to buy 30 compared to those R4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe AP-15: 28 dBA @ 98 m³/h / 57.7 cfm, 1850 rpm, cost €16,29
> *Cougars vortex: 17.7dBA @ 102.6 m³/h / 60.4 cfm, 1200 rpm, cost €20*
> Corsair Sp120 HP: 35 dBA @ 106 m³/h / 62.7 cfm, 2350 rpm, cost €19,79
> I do have the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 on my short list along with the Enermax UCMA12 Magma and Scythe GT AP12.
> I guess it comes down to price..


Dem Cougars be looking pretty good for that flow and noise







aren't there 1500 RPM versions ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I actually have tried the corsair fans and was very unimpressed with them. and the cost of them made it even worse. I actually can not think of one item with corsair that you are not just paying for the name... memory is over priced, PSU's are way Over priced. and the fans are too. to me all you get is the bling value with corsair products.
> 
> this is based on my experiences of performance/cost benefit...


Their AX1200i is pretty top notch at least.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Their AX1200i is pretty top notch at least.


still overpriced







the evga 1300w g2 performs just as good and costs a good $100 less


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Dem Cougars be looking pretty good for that flow and noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't there 1500 RPM versions ?
> Their AX1200i is pretty top notch at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evga 1300w g2 performs just as good and costs a good $100 less


unfortunately I have to agree with LunaP about the AX series PSU's. this is the one item I can honestly say you got your money's worth. not only are they made by a good OEM but they do perform very well. They are a little over priced especially the i series. but if the software worked as good as advertised them this would actually be cheap. a lot of people have managed to get the link to work but they have to spend a lot of time and effort on it..

I would rather have the AQ...


----------



## kgtuning

Has anyone bought a CL's case though frozencpu? How long does it usually take to get the case?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I actually have tried the corsair fans and was very unimpressed with them. and the cost of them made it even worse. *I actually can not think of one item with corsair that you are not just paying for the name*... memory is over priced, PSU's are way Over priced. and the fans are too. to me all you get is the bling value with corsair products.
> 
> this is based on my experiences of performance/cost benefit...


yeah, I wasn't going for those noisy fans anyway. It's such a pity the AP14's are discontinued. Oh well.

*I have a (relative) old H70 AIO which still rocks this day, and their HX850 and AX760 psu's are solid. But you & szeged are right about the price*


----------



## szeged

Im gonna have to get some more ap-15s lol, got a UT60 480 and a monsta 480 inc this week :x i wish i could find some used, the retail price is still kinda high imo lol


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Im gonna have to get some more ap-15s lol, got a UT60 480 and a monsta 480 inc this week :x i wish i could find some used, the retail price is still kinda high imo lol


Since I'm grabbing the TH10, and going for a silent rig option, which RAD's would be benefit this thing + fans to accomodate for static pressure ( and if possible good looking fans )?

Since I was initially going for SR-1's/Monstas


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Im gonna have to get some more ap-15s lol, got a UT60 480 and a monsta 480 inc this week :x i wish i could find some used, the retail price is still kinda high imo lol


Honestly though - who would want to sell their AP-15's only to downgrade to something else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Since I'm grabbing the TH10, and going for a silent rig option, which RAD's would be benefit this thing + fans to accomodate for static pressure ( and if possible good looking fans )?
> 
> Since I was initially going for SR-1's/Monstas


SR-1 or UT/Monster ranger are good choice for low speed fans.
Noiseblocker e-loops B12-2 for fans if not the AP-15's
Noiseblocker PL-2 or PL-PS would be other suggestions.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Since I'm grabbing the TH10, and going for a silent rig option, which RAD's would be benefit this thing + fans to accomodate for static pressure ( and if possible good looking fans )?
> 
> Since I was initially going for SR-1's/Monstas


UT60/SR1 are apparently neck and neck on performance when used with lower rpm fans.

i have some corsair sp120 quiet editions, and they are pretty silent, but the price is just killlllling it for me.

maybe try some ap-14s or even slower gentle typhoons?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Im gonna have to get some more ap-15s lol, got a UT60 480 and a monsta 480 inc this week :x i wish i could find some used, the retail price is still kinda high imo lol


did you see the deal Jab-tech had on the AP-15's? I think it has ended but they were like 12 dollars each. regular price on them from Jab-tech is 13.?? so good price for these...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> did you see the deal Jab-tech had on the AP-15's? I think it has ended but they were like 12 dollars each. regular price on them from Jab-tech is 13.?? so good price for these...


wow nice, theyre like 16.50 on PPC,s ill have to shop around more lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow nice, theyre like 16.50 on PPC,s ill have to shop around more lol.


yeah I know.. I ordered 24 of them at that price.. because of the cost of them at PPC and FCPU.. bad thing is I really dont know why I ordered them other than I save 3 dollars or more per fa:kookoo:n


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Has anyone bought a CL's case though frozencpu? How long does it usually take to get the case?


check out luciddreamer - he bought an s3 and an s5 on black friday from fcpu. I would imagine the time would be the same as their other deliveries, based on where you live. I'm in KS and FCPU is in NY - if I order before mid afternoon, I'll get that order 3 days later.


----------



## NYMD

Yeehaw...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> check out luciddreamer - he bought an s3 and an s5 on black friday from fcpu. I would imagine the time would be the same as their other deliveries, based on where you live. I'm in KS and FCPU is in NY - if I order before mid afternoon, I'll get that order 3 days later.


OK thanks, I was just curious.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.
> 
> After an extensive search in some of my spare time, I have come to the conclusion I am just simply not satisfied with the cases currently available. I've only ever built 1 PC in my entire life and that was in a cooler master storm sniper. I was moderately happy with that rig, did everything I needed it to and ran quite solidly.
> 
> I ended up moving to a new area, so I ended up selling that rig and have been searching for the components for my build. I'm doing computer science and engineering next year at uni, and since this is one of my two main interests, I decided to spend a descent amount of money on this build, going x79 and a nice custom water cooling loop.
> 
> There is literally not one case I found that I was satisfied with, the 650d seems to be the only case with any sort of quality to it, I liked the NZXT H630 and thought this looked perfect for my needs, but due to it's silent design, it restricts airflow way too much for my liking. I've read reviews on at least twenty cases. 650d wasn't good enough for my water cooling needs, and the new 750d and 900d, I just can't get excited about. I don't think those cases are anything like the 800d in terms of build quality, even though they are still built well. I just can't go for them.
> 
> That leaves me with the newest case everyone is raving about the phanteks enthoo primo. I just don't like the design. Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!


welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Dear Fellow Case-Labbers.
> 
> After an extensive search in some of my spare time, I have come to the conclusion I am just simply not satisfied with the cases currently available. I've only ever built 1 PC in my entire life and that was in a cooler master storm sniper. I was moderately happy with that rig, did everything I needed it to and ran quite solidly.
> 
> I ended up moving to a new area, so I ended up selling that rig and have been searching for the components for my build. I'm doing computer science and engineering next year at uni, and since this is one of my two main interests, I decided to spend a descent amount of money on this build, going x79 and a nice custom water cooling loop.
> 
> There is literally not one case I found that I was satisfied with, the 650d seems to be the only case with any sort of quality to it, I liked the NZXT H630 and thought this looked perfect for my needs, but due to it's silent design, it restricts airflow way too much for my liking. I've read reviews on at least twenty cases. 650d wasn't good enough for my water cooling needs, and the new 750d and 900d, I just can't get excited about. I don't think those cases are anything like the 800d in terms of build quality, even though they are still built well. I just can't go for them.
> 
> That leaves me with the newest case everyone is raving about the phanteks enthoo primo. I just don't like the design. Then I found case labs. I'm in Australia so shipping is going to cost me quite a bit, but have decided on a Merlin SM8 In matte black for my new workstation / gaming build rig. This thing is gonna decimate. I look forward to being a part of the club guys, and look forward to putting time and money into making this build something to be proud of!
> 
> 
> 
> You wont regret getting the case, I've one myself
> and regarding build quality, you cant compare all those cases with *American made* aluminium case, its on a different level
Click to expand...

fixed it for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Almost finished:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It need more rads! lol. Are you gonna set it on a table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very impressive. Now, how cool are your temps (OC)?
> And what CM fans are those? 27 R4 fans??! damn dude!
Click to expand...

still gotta put these fans out there, although they are nosier then the cougars ( i have both ) at full speed. i love them, and if you do a bulk order swiftech fittings are the best and the best for the price, i highly recommend the chrome ones then you offset the price of shipping, and frankly it is really cheap to begin with ( ~ 10 base but the bigger you go the less it is )

imo they blow the helix fans away as well !

http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Yeehaw...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome !


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Had my SM5 for a while but dont think I've ever posted pics here, ghetto build logs in my sig as well









As of this morning










Love this case, even with all that watercooling in theres still heaps of room to move and it just looks damn sexy


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Welcome to to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually one of the first to get a CaseLabs M8 when they released over two years ago (mind you I didn't work for CL at the time) and it wasone of the most phenomenal cases I ever had the pleasure of toying inside.
> 
> Our products just keep getting better and better and while others are gluing aluminum to plastic, touting their "aluminum cases" (which only have aluminum fronts and tops, the rest is steel and plastic), we're using hi-grade, thick aluminum for just about every single part on our cases (save for screws, buttons, and feet). Why pay so much money for a mass-produced, stamped out plastic-fest when you can get a CL built to YOUR needs? What you spend YOUR money on is important, it should be, after all, you work hard for it and there's no reason to not buy what you enjoy. You can't take it with you, so, why fuss?
> 
> Next year we'll be releasing 1 or 2 new series as well (probably closer to Q2 for the first series).
> 
> As far as shipping goes, for international orders we actually prefer folks to follow these guidelines. It streamlines the process and doesn't inundate any one member of our team with lots of requests.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/international-shipping-charges/
> 
> We aren't able to provide low rates to every place in the world YET, but we're working on it


Ah, thankyou kind sir. Very cool that you now work for Caselabs I must say.

You know, the biggest factor in choosing my case wasn't actually the materials alone, I mean personally I don't mind a case made out of steel, I know aluminium ( how it's spelt and pronounced in Australia ) is lighter and better for cooling and a more premium material, but it was more just the modularity and clever design that got me. The person who designed these cases has gone "Ok, what's missing from the market" and basically covered every single aspect that one could want in a PC case. One of the problems I had, was that I could never find a case with only a slight issue that I was able to compromise on, like I said, I almost went ahead and got an NZXT H630, that was the closest thing I could find to suit my needs, but the fact that it's design restricts airflow heavily is disappointing, but alas it led me to decide on a case labs case.

Your right money is definitely important, and I do see this as an investment in my interest, and the knowledge that I will probably never need to buy another case again ( even though I probably will ). I will admit I am nervous about buying such an expensive case, but I know once it's arrived and I've put it together and thrown everything in I'll be happy I spent the money


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yeah, I wasn't going for those noisy fans anyway. It's such a pity the AP14's are discontinued. Oh well.
> 
> *I have a (relative) old H70 AIO which still rocks this day, and their HX850 and AX760 psu's are solid. But you & szeged are right about the price*


----------



## NYMD

>Love this case, even with all that watercooling in theres still heaps of room to move and it just looks damn sexy

I switched my order to black tubing last night based mostly on your photo above. So slick.


----------



## Deepblue77

I am coming aboard. Just placed an order for a black SM8 as a Christmas present to myself. My recent progression in cases has been interesting... I started with a Corsair 350d because I thought that there was no reason to need more than Matx. I then discovered these forums and caught the watercooling bug. I jumped on an Entho Primo based on the hype and I installed a modest loop consisting of mostly swiftech parts. Now I have made the jump to CL and I think I want to go for an Aquacomputer loop.

What is wrong with me?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I am coming aboard. Just placed an order for a black SM8 as a Christmas present to myself. My recent progression in cases has been interesting... I started with a Corsair 350d because I thought that there was no reason to need more than Matx. I then discovered these forums and caught the watercooling bug. I jumped on an Entho Primo based on the hype and I installed a modest loop consisting of mostly swiftech parts. Now I have made the jump to CL and I think I want to go for an Aquacomputer loop.
> 
> What is wrong with me?


It is a medical conditions know as upgradeitist the only way to cure this is for you to send me all your money. other wise this will consume your life, will lose friends, family, wife and children if not treated!!!


----------



## Pheozero

Are all the vandal switches the same size across all CL cases? 22mm and 16mm? Also what's the difference between momentary and latching?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Are all the vandal switches the same size across all CL cases? 22mm and 16mm? Also what's the difference between momentary and latching?


latching is like a light switch on the wall it stays on all the time until you turn it off

the momentary switch's just turn on while being pushed.

For the start and reset you want the momentary switch as the mother board latches through software...


----------



## Pheozero

Perfect, thanks man!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Are all the vandal switches the same size across all CL cases? 22mm and 16mm? Also what's the difference between momentary and latching?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Are all the vandal switches the same size across all CL cases? 22mm and 16mm? Also what's the difference between momentary and latching?
> 
> 
> 
> latching is like a light switch on the wall it stays on all the time until you turn it off
> 
> the momentary switch's just turn on while being pushed.
> 
> For the start and reset you want the momentary switch as the mother board latches through software...
Click to expand...

yeps


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Hey guys,

In regards to the options when purchasing this case, if I want to buy flex bays, and mount two fans in the bottom, and a bay res etc&#8230; do I have to place the order for flex bays or do some come with the actual purchase?

Secondly,

Just looking at options, was wondering, whether it would be be better to get the integrated mounts or the drop in mounts, I thought integrated seemed better, but wasn't sure about the bottom mount option, for the top 120mm x 4 seems perfect, but for the bottom, I don't want to obstruct the power supply, I was considering doing a 360 on the front, 480 on the top and a 240 on the bottom but I can't see a way to do the 240mm on the bottom. Would I just order a solid bottom and then use a mount to mount a rad there?

Was looking at getting the ventilated top cover, what was the difference between the 31mm or 120mm, has that got anything to do with offsetting the fan mounts or what? I'm going to do a 480mm in the roof.

I apologise for my complete noobness / ignorance as I've only been learning about case labs for the last two days. I will continue to keep reading and find out what the best config is but any guidance would be helpful.


----------



## NYMD

I wish I had read the manual more closely before I placed my order full of excess parts I won't need...

http://www.caselabs.net/magnum%20case%20owner's%20manual.pdf

Hopefully that helps you spec it out.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> In regards to the options when purchasing this case, if I want to buy flex bays, and mount two fans in the bottom, and a bay res etc&#8230; do I have to place the order for flex bays or do some come with the actual purchase?
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> Just looking at options, was wondering, whether it would be be better to get the integrated mounts or the drop in mounts, I thought integrated seemed better, but wasn't sure about the bottom mount option, for the top 120mm x 4 seems perfect, but for the bottom, I don't want to obstruct the power supply, I was considering doing a 360 on the front, 480 on the top and a 240 on the bottom but I can't see a way to do the 240mm on the bottom. Would I just order a solid bottom and then use a mount to mount a rad there?
> 
> Was looking at getting the ventilated top cover, what was the difference between the 31mm or 120mm, has that got anything to do with offsetting the fan mounts or what? I'm going to do a 480mm in the roof.
> 
> I apologise for my complete noobness / ignorance as I've only been learning about case labs for the last two days. I will continue to keep reading and find out what the best config is but any guidance would be helpful.


Just one thing to add to reading the manual. the reason for the taller tops is so you can put bigger rads on top of the case and cover it with the top. you will not see the rad's inside your build then!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I wish I had read the manual more closely before I placed my order full of excess parts I won't need...
> 
> http://www.caselabs.net/magnum%20case%20owner's%20manual.pdf
> 
> Hopefully that helps you spec it out.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> has that got anything to do with offsetting the fan mounts or what? I'm going to do a 480mm in the roof.


In addition to what seross69 said, the thickness of your rads should determine what top you get. If you get super thick Monstas, you'll want a taller top. I went with Black Ice SR1s which are relatively thin at like 55mm.

I went with the 31mm top since it allowed enough clearance to still roll the thing under my desk. But as was pointed out in this thread or someone's log I was reading, the 31mm top is actually 31mm inner clearance and 37mm in full height top to bottom. That might matter if the case is going under a desk.

Also the tops seem easy to swap out in case you want a taller one down the road.


----------



## LunaP

Hoping my order status changes to shipped tomorrow







Ordered mine last Wednesday so 1 week sounds about right?


----------



## Mega Man

hehehe it really is the wait that kills isnt it ?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> In regards to the options when purchasing this case, if I want to buy flex bays, and mount two fans in the bottom, and a bay res etc&#8230; do I have to place the order for flex bays or do some come with the actual purchase?
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> Just looking at options, was wondering, whether it would be be better to get the integrated mounts or the drop in mounts, I thought integrated seemed better, but wasn't sure about the bottom mount option, for the top 120mm x 4 seems perfect, but for the bottom, I don't want to obstruct the power supply, I was considering doing a 360 on the front, 480 on the top and a 240 on the bottom but I can't see a way to do the 240mm on the bottom. Would I just order a solid bottom and then use a mount to mount a rad there?
> 
> Was looking at getting the ventilated top cover, what was the difference between the 31mm or 120mm, has that got anything to do with offsetting the fan mounts or what? I'm going to do a 480mm in the roof.
> 
> I apologise for my complete noobness / ignorance as I've only been learning about case labs for the last two days. I will continue to keep reading and find out what the best config is but any guidance would be helpful.


Roof - If you don't already have your rad and fans I would seriously consider a 420mm rad in the roof.
I got the 480 - and if doing again I would get the 420 drop in instead.
420mm in the offers more rad surface area than a 480 and leaves more usable room at the front + two less fan to purchase / power and wire into the loom, and generally speaking the 140mm fans are quieter.
Definately get the drop in rad mount for the roof - best upgrade option.
31mm ventilated top is best option for 60mm thick rad with push/pull fan set up - yes 31mm is the usable space - not total height of the top.
that 31mm is perfect for the pull fans with silicone spacers _and_ the screw heads.

Front - 360 in the front is best option if you don't care for any optical drive OR bay res.
If you want a bay res I think that 240mm rad at the front will be your limit - given that top two bays are only usable for fan controller if you've got 420/480 in the roof.

Floor - rad not worth bothering about in SM8 if you have front and roof rads in place.
Better to use the floor space for for you other water cooling hardware - pump/s - I never got a floor mounting piece, but I kind wish I did as they are think & strong, not like the fan hole covers that come stock,
A 120 or 240 would be sufficient to go between the front rad and the psu.

One day the CaseLabs will surprise us







and and release the mystical 140.x Flexi-Bay Rad mount.
I hounded Jim for ages - but he wouldn't let me have a production sample.
I understand that they made some but had compatibility issues with _some_ of the case designs.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehehe it really is the wait that kills isnt it ?


Lol I haven't been paying attention but now that I've ordered it I wanna get to ordering my parts for it as well. Final debates are the acrylic EK blocks vs the XSPC blocks ( look sexier ) and the Raystorm. Multiple feedback but ultimately it's a hard decision.

I think I'll go w/ 10mm Acrylic as 12mm looks a bit big since I was gonna go for 3/8 tubing anyways had I gone that route.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hoping my order status changes to shipped tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine last Wednesday so 1 week sounds about right?


There was a holiday in there last week







shouldn't take but a week of business days to get the case built, unless they're under siege with orders, or their main line of work.


----------



## fast_fate

Add me please (again)

Just picked up my new stablemate.

At some stage will be transferring gear from my Prodigy build into my new S3









Bought the S3 from a guy locally who never used it - and so not the exact options I would have ordered, but I'm not complaining - just saying.
He bought 2 of them and later decided he didn't want to do 2 x M-ITX builds
It has windowed top as well as XL windows both sides.
Front Panel USB3 and the 120.2 flexi-bay rad mount are welcome additions.
$200 - I'm a happy man







(no shipping cost and a few free upgrades)

 

 



Now I have to put it away







coz I'm got too many other projects unfinished


----------



## protzman

wow... thats a freakin steal!


----------



## jokrik

A total bargain!
Congratz Fate


----------



## X-Nine

I guess we got pretty slammed over the holiday weekend, seems lots of folks are buying themselves (or their loved ones) a CL for the holidays! Jim said that the elves will be working very hard this week, so it appears we're doing quite well!

Also, keep an eye on our FB page later this week.... there's going to be a give away that's going to be REALLY tasty!


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> seems lots of folks are buying themselves (or their loved ones) a CL for the holidays! Jim said that the elves will be working very hard this week, so it appears we're doing quite well!


My wife is going to be SO excited when the family's MH10 arrives in time for Christmas!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Things got a little out of hand at FrozenCPU on Black Friday... started out just ordering a few things... then saw how close the $250 mark was... then thought about it some more... and just wound up grabbing a SM8 for my office - needless to say I overshot the $500 mark for the 9% discount... by quite a ways.









I would have preferred to buy it directly - like my M8 and pedestal were - but since the pricing is the same, and I got 9% off - why not.

If only I would have remembered to order the GPU blocks I needed for another project...







Oh well, at least I saved close to $100 and got free shipping on everything.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There was a holiday in there last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't take but a week of business days to get the case built, unless they're under siege with orders, or their main line of work.


Yeah hoping it's finished today actually lol, still shows awaiting fulfillment, just makes me more studious on other areas of this forum and google on hardware etc to put in it.

Once I make my GPU/CPU block decision should be much easier from there. I'll wait till I get the case to start a build log. Which reminds me where DO we post build logs is there a specific area of the forum? Gonna look some up and verify their parent thread but just want to confirm.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Things got a little out of hand at FrozenCPU on Black Friday... started out just ordering a few things... then saw how close the $250 mark was... then thought about it some more... and just wound up grabbing a SM8 for my office - needless to say I overshot the $500 mark for the 9% discount... by quite a ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have preferred to buy it directly - like my M8 and pedestal were - but since the pricing is the same, and I got 9% off - why not.
> 
> If only I would have remembered to order the GPU blocks I needed for another project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, at least I saved close to $100 and got free shipping on everything.


This what I was saying when I bought mine on black Friday. Can't wait for my case to get here.


----------



## X-Nine

I myself spent another 100 bucks on my build, and I'm STILL waiting for Monsoon to release their hardline kit/tube/fittings. If they're not out in the next week, I may have to go a different route, which isn't ideal but I'm hoping that my wishes come true.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am looking to buy a motherboard tray for M8 Pedestal. is there such a thing of it? if there is, do u guys know how much is it and where to buy it?


----------



## LunaP

W000 Kevin just responded and stated it's in the final stages and should be shipping today


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I myself spent another 100 bucks on my build, and I'm STILL waiting for Monsoon to release their hardline kit/tube/fittings. If they're not out in the next week, I may have to go a different route, which isn't ideal but I'm hoping that my wishes come true.


End of the week from teh horses mouth.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I myself spent another 100 bucks on my build, and I'm STILL waiting for Monsoon to release their hardline kit/tube/fittings. If they're not out in the next week, I may have to go a different route, which isn't ideal but I'm hoping that my wishes come true.
> 
> 
> 
> End of the week from teh horses mouth.
Click to expand...

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> This what I was saying when I bought mine on black Friday. Can't wait for my case to get here.


will this be a new build, breh? hate to see you gut dat awesome custom switch 810


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> will this be a new build, breh? hate to see you gut dat awesome custom switch 810


Thanks for the kind words! The SMH10 will be a completely new build bud.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! The SMH10 will be a completely new build bud.


woo hoo! intel based? details man!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> woo hoo! intel based? details man!


Intel for sure but there are a lot of stuff that's undecided. I will be sharing here for sure as things come together. But I couldn't strip the Switch, I like it too much.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Intel for sure but there are a lot of stuff that's undecided. I will be sharing here for sure as things come together. But I couldn't strip the Switch, I like it too much.


awesome. its been 2 months since ive had my smh10 and i haven't even assembled it







. im waiting for haswell e, but seeing dat asus rive black sure got my mouth watering (must resist). you're switch 810 is my absolute favorite, sucks that you didn't win motm.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> awesome. its been 2 months since ive had my smh10 and i haven't even assembled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im waiting for haswell e, but seeing dat asus rive black sure got my mouth watering (must resist). you're switch 810 is my absolute favorite, sucks that you didn't win motm.


I won't be able to wait to put it together.. I'll be a kid on Christmas morning. Haha. Well my Switch isn't what everyone likes and I understand that. Thank you for supporting it! Yeah that rive black is slick.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> End of the week from teh horses mouth.


Hi B Neg, this sounds promising! Do you know if they are planning a release in Europe at the same time as America?


----------



## Jimhans1

Ok, I did a will call pickup from caselabs last week, got an S3, 2-SM8's(one reverse, one standard) and an STH10. I'll be doing build logs on all of them as they progress.

As a side note, Jim and Kevin are awesome to do business with, great people!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> End of the week from teh horses mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi B Neg, this sounds promising! Do you know if they are planning a release in Europe at the same time as America?
Click to expand...

That i dont know,that would depend on the resellers...
If you are in the london area you can always pop over and use the kit they are sending me? I can even help you with the tubing.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> End of the week from teh horses mouth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hi B Neg, this sounds promising! Do you know if they are planning a release in Europe at the same time as America?


yeah end of next week is what I heard also.....


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> That i dont know,that would depend on the resellers...
> If you are in the london area you can always pop over and use the kit they are sending me? I can even help you with the tubing.


Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately I live in a village near Leicester so it's a little too far away, i'll probably pester you guys over in the water cooling thread in the not too distant future though!

(Sorry for the







guys, love the case labs cases, not quite ready to take the plunge yet though as shipping across the pond is a little daunting, I'm sure that won't be the case forever though







)


----------



## RiseAboveFear

I have read the manual. Still, if they are only offering 140mm x 3 or 120 x 4 on the bottom of the sm8 where does that leave space for the power supply? Also how would I mount a 240mm on the bottom, after reading through I think I'm going to go for the drop in mount up top for flexibility.

Cheers


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> I have read the manual. Still, if they are only offering 140mm x 3 or 120 x 4 on the bottom of the sm8 where does that leave space for the power supply? Also how would I mount a 240mm on the bottom, after reading through I think I'm going to go for the drop in mount up top for flexibility.
> 
> Cheers


Definately get the drop in of your desired size - they're the best








SM8 can fit power supply on either the top OR bottom - you choose.
Honestly - I would give the floor rad a miss considering you're going big rads in roof and front.
If you have a 60mm thick 360mm rad in push / pull at the front you will _only_ fit a single 120mm/140mm rad on the floor....
and then you'll have to mount pump/ on the rear divider with resi on top it the pump, which is OK.
BUT def no dual or tripple rad on the floor.

this might help - obviously PSU not inplace - but you see the room will just not allow for more than single fan rad.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> That i dont know,that would depend on the resellers...
> If you are in the london area you can always pop over and use the kit they are sending me? I can even help you with the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately I live in a village near Leicester so it's a little too far away, i'll probably pester you guys over in the water cooling thread in the not too distant future though!
> 
> (Sorry for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, love the case labs cases, not quite ready to take the plunge yet though as shipping across the pond is a little daunting, I'm sure that won't be the case forever though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Shipping is pretty simple,I got mine in 5 days travel time. Factor in another 20% for VAT and import tax tho.
The actual cases are cheap in £ until you factor in those greedy %£%&£@ at HMRC.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> This order is marked as Shipped


w0000000000000


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Definately get the drop in of your desired size - they're the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM8 can fit power supply on either the top OR bottom - you choose.
> Honestly - I would give the floor rad a miss considering you're going big rads in roof and front.
> If you have a 60mm thick 360mm rad in push / pull at the front you will _only_ fit a single 120mm/140mm rad on the floor....
> and then you'll have to mount pump/ on the rear divider with resi on top it the pump, which is OK.
> BUT def no dual or tripple rad on the floor.
> 
> this might help - obviously PSU not inplace - but you see the room will just not allow for more than single fan rad.


'

Ah got you,

Definitely going for the 120 x 4 in the roof, that much I've decided on. See the thing is, this will be my first water cooling job, I know I'm starting out big, I'm doing **** loads of research and not actually buying the parts for a few months. So I can't exactly plan the whole loop, I know I want the rad in the roof, but not sure of whether to mount on the bottom or the front. I want to mount the power supply at the bottom, where it would usually go, how much rad space does that leave me? I am obviously still learning how these cases work as such.

How does the 240 rad mount to the bottom? I've seen a few people with 240 rads mounted there, they don't offer that, or are they just using an accessory to mount the rads there? Will keep reading!


----------



## NYMD

While we're on the topic of radiator fittings...

Is there any issue fitting an Aquacomputer AMS 240 in the flexbay 120.2 given that the AC is wider and deeper than average?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> awesome. its been 2 months since ive had my smh10 and i haven't even assembled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im waiting for haswell e, but seeing dat asus rive black sure got my mouth watering (must resist). you're switch 810 is my absolute favorite, sucks that you didn't win motm.


Ive pulled the trigger on caselabs and rive be
Didnt regret a thing and you should do the same


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> While we're on the topic of radiator fittings...
> 
> Is there any issue fitting an Aquacomputer AMS 240 in the flexbay 120.2 given that the AC is wider and deeper than average?


If the fan holes screw are normally spaced on the AMS 240 there will be no problem.
As front fans mount at the front of Flexi-Bay - you screw through those fans to mount the rad.
So rad mounting holes is the question, not the rad size.
Guessing without checking - I would say not a problem.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which reminds me where DO we post build logs is there a specific area of the forum? Gonna look some up and verify their parent thread but just want to confirm.


You can post in the Intel > Intel Build Logs, or in the Cooling > Water Cooling, or in the Case Labs forum. Those 3 are the most common, assuming that you're not building an AMD rig ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am looking to buy a motherboard tray for M8 Pedestal. is there such a thing of it? if there is, do u guys know how much is it and where to buy it?


A mobo tray for the M8 ped ? nope.You'd have to fashion your own. There have been a couple of pedestal builds, don't believe they used a tray, just put the mobo down on the ped floor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok, I did a will call pickup from caselabs last week, got an S3, 2-SM8's(one reverse, one standard) and an STH10. I'll be doing build logs on all of them as they progress.
> 
> As a side note, Jim and Kevin are awesome to do business with, great people!!


M y Gawd !! 4 CL cases right off the bat ?? Speechless !!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> How does the 240 rad mount to the bottom? I've seen a few people with 240 rads mounted there, they don't offer that, or are they just using an accessory to mount the rads there? Will keep reading!


The case comes with 4 fan holes with cover plates that can be removed, so that you could mount a 240 using the plates' screw holes.



But like fast_fate says, you're going to be hard pressed for room for the pump and res if you use the bottom. Most people go with a top and front mounted rad. You could add a pedestal, and or an extended top. But the SM8 is hands down the most well proportioned case - at 22" tall by 22" deep, its a beaut all on its own !


----------



## Solonowarion

Okay guys, I recently bought some u-channel and thought I would buy a CL shirt for the gym, I got an extra large. Im 6'2 220lbs. Its way too big for my taste.

Giving it away to a good home. I got postage. Better than sitting in my closet.

Anyone who thinks it would fit them let me know.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> M y Gawd !! 4 CL cases right off the bat ?? Speechless !!


Lol, yeah, but one is for a display in my store. So only three are for me personally.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> But like fast_fate says, you're going to be hard pressed for room for the pump and res if you use the bottom. Most people go with a top and front mounted rad. You could add a pedestal, and or an extended top. *But the SM8 is hands down the most well proportioned case - at 22" tall by 22" deep, its a beaut all on its own !*


That's what sold me on it - plus, I seem to remember someone that looked a lot like YOU commenting that there was inadequate Merlin-love around these parts.







I had a ST10 all configured and in my cart twice - but because I had already decided to go XT45s for the rads (moving over some I already had and bought a new 480mm for the top or bottom) and I liked the proportions of the SM8 better - I went with it in the end.

The other reason was _somewhat_ practical - because I know how I am, and if I had gotten the ST10 or SMH10 (my third choice) then before too long I would wind up dropping a few grand on a dual socket 2011 motherboard & xeons - which I have absolutely no requirement for whatsoever. Now that such an economic misadventure would cost me an additional $500-700 up front for a third CL case... I might be able to hold of for another year or so.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> '
> 
> Ah got you,
> 
> Definitely going for the 120 x 4 in the roof, that much I've decided on. See the thing is, this will be my first water cooling job, I know I'm starting out big, I'm doing **** loads of research and not actually buying the parts for a few months. So I can't exactly plan the whole loop, I know I want the rad in the roof, but not sure of whether to mount on the bottom or the front. I want to mount the power supply at the bottom, where it would usually go, how much rad space does that leave me? I am obviously still learning how these cases work as such.
> 
> How does the 240 rad mount to the bottom? I've seen a few people with 240 rads mounted there, they don't offer that, or are they just using an accessory to mount the rads there? Will keep reading!


In reference to your question (above) about the fitment in the bottom, and wanting to retain a bottom mounted PSU....

Do recall that no matter the fact that a radiator _can_ fit there, it isn't just the brick of the PSU that you have to contend with, it's the cables or plugs and cables (modular) that will add an inch minimum to the back end (front end?) of the thing.

I am wracking my brain these days, deciding on my next case too, and I'm between a SM5, SM8, or something else... I just don't know!

Thanks - T


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, yeah, but one is for a display in my store. *So only three are for me personally.*


OK then... for a minute there I thought you were going overboard.


----------



## Mega Man

bothering me and i have to ask the tx10-d you can put the psu mount on the bottom if you want right? i have not seen any pics of it so i am curious ! trying to put everything in my cart... so i know how much monies i am going to throw at caselabs after the holidays !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bothering me and i have to ask the tx10-d you can put the psu mount on the bottom if you want right? i have not seen any pics of it so i am curious ! trying to put everything in my cart... so i know how much monies i am going to throw at caselabs after the holidays !


yes you can put the PSU's in the bottom chamber or you can put them in the pedestals if you want the plates will mount on the top or bottom and even the pedestals...


----------



## Mega Man

woot

just got a semi finnal total... it is going to cost more then my first car HAHA ! and .... WORTH IT !

i think i am going to teach my self to mod my M8 is calling me !

my M8 build will be finished first though atm on hold for the holidays ! even though i am going to give it to my wife ( SHHHHH she does not know yet ) the only thing i am going to change is what i paint on it. gonna go for something that is more her style... but i really dont know what that is ( sounds bad i know ) thing is she does not watch much tv or anything... so i gotta come up a design with shoes/clothes/ purses which i hate... or just something really cool

she likes sim city... so i am leaning toward something like that painted on it !

on that note. i keep seeing m8 peds with psu back plates.... what happened to them !

wifey is gone for the weekend..... time to party with my pcs !


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> woot
> 
> just got a semi finnal total... it is going to cost more then my first car HAHA ! and .... WORTH IT !


I take comfort that my family can live inside the case if we ever go homeless.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I take comfort that my family can live inside the case if we ever go homeless.


well I have a TX10-d with 3 pedestals and a small family can live in it also!!!


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I have a TX10-d with 3 pedestals and a small family can live in it also!!!


That is zoned as multi-family housing in many cities.


----------



## seross69

^^^

LOL for sure!! Wife is going to have a stroke when I finish it and take it home... wait a second I will not get in trouble for this?? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I think I better get a 4th pedestal to make sure this happens!!









Considering this is me at 5' 9" with the case before I added the 3rd pedestal!!!


----------



## Mega Man

HAHAHAHAHAHA

one thing i dont like.... you can do the cable running easy for 1 mobo try... but the moment you put the second one in..... you have to live with a rats nest... granted i will never see it... but i know it is there...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> one thing i dont like.... you can do the cable running easy for 1 mobo try... but the moment you put the second one in..... you have to live with a rats nest... granted i will never see it... but i know it is there...


No after you get the first one done unplug it pull it out and then do the other one and keep your cables and wired neat!!! I hate rats nest!!!!


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> wait a second I will not get in trouble for this??


Is she going to be any more angry if it has 4 pedestals vs. 3? I don't think so. You're already all in, do what you want


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Is she going to be any more angry if it has 4 pedestals vs. 3? I don't think so. You're already all in, do what you want


I meant I will not get in trouble for her having a stroke and die from shock... right... that would just be a medical reason or act of god, not trouble from police and still collect ins!!


----------



## Mega Man

.... i like it ! if i remember next hunk of junk i come up to and i see it ill take a pic

pull off a electrical panel on a unit. ( commercial hvac ) and there is nothing but wires tangled in an out.... makes you hate them as you trace each wire out, as the units are from the 60s and there is no wiring diagram left.........


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... i like it ! if i remember next hunk of junk i come up to and i see it ill take a pic
> 
> pull off a electrical panel on a unit. ( commercial hvac ) and there is nothing but wires tangled in an out.... makes you hate them as you trace each wire out, as the units are from the 60s and there is no wiring diagram left.........


yes been there and done that so many times.. I hate it!! I refuse to do this!!


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## friskiest




----------



## fast_fate

Very nice friskiest








M10 reversed ??


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Very nice friskiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M10 reversed ??


Thank you sir









Actually it's the M8 reversed., couldn't be happier


----------



## Maximus Knight

nice purchase!
very matching wall photo there


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


It's quite an amazing review. It almost feels like it has a Mirror's Edge atmosphere with the music, the filming... Love it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Very nice friskiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M10 reversed ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the M8 reversed., couldn't be happier
Click to expand...

welcome, my only complaint... is i didnt get the +10% in all benchmarks i was promised


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's quite an amazing review. It almost feels like it has a Mirror's Edge atmosphere with the music, the filming... Love it.


really don't care for the presentation, we all know cl is in a league of it's own. but hardware canucks - especially that demitri cat - have become my favorite reviewers regarding tech.


----------



## LunaP

So just got confirmation that my TH10 arrived @ my place ( currently @ work ) excited to get home and see it though sadly it's finals so probably won't be able to do anything w/ it till next week









I'll start a build log soon though


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's quite an amazing review. It almost feels like it has a Mirror's Edge atmosphere with the music, the filming... Love it.


If I wasn't sold on it before, I am now.

Off-hand, does anyone have a picture of 780 Classifieds in a S5? Preferably with a rad on top.


----------



## NYMD

You've seen this massive CaseLabs compliation thread, right?


----------



## Pheozero

I actually didn't. Thanks.


----------



## LunaP

Respectfully requesitng to be added!









Alright finally took some shots and have it up in my room, I'll start a build log sometime this weekend and update as I finalize on parts. Packing was very professional, only dmg was a small dent in the bottom fan tray which I'm pretty sure I can bend back into place. Also just curious as I"m seeing the flex bay on the Mobo side, I can just move it over to the other side correct?


----------



## wermad

^^^Woot, woot


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^Woot, woot


lol after knocking it originally and calling it old by looks like 80's style case, I can't help but admire it in person, the feel of it , the lightness and god the smell <3 I love it. It's actually smaller than I imagined actually lol so that's a good thing in a way. Just 2 inches shy of being level w/ my desk. Gonna see about removing the side door to remove the acrylic protection on it. Then attempt to swap the flex bay to the PSU side. Unless I need a different model though I don't recall seeing one on the CL site when ordering so hopefully its universal









Oh one more thing, I'm getting static shocked like mad due to carpets but this case is great for dispelling it as I don't get shocked at all thankfully <3


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol after knocking it originally and calling it old by looks like 80's style case, I can't help but admire it in person, the feel of it , the lightness and god the smell <3 I love it. It's actually smaller than I imagined actually lol so that's a good thing in a way. Just 2 inches shy of being level w/ my desk. Gonna see about removing the side door to remove the acrylic protection on it. Then attempt to swap the flex bay to the PSU side. Unless I need a different model though I don't recall seeing one on the CL site when ordering so hopefully its universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing, I'm getting static shocked like mad due to carpets but this case is great for dispelling it as I don't get shocked at all thankfully <3


The flexi - bay woun't fit on the PSU side.
ONLY for the mobo side









EDIT - sorry, how rude of me - beautiful case and congrats on awesome purchase


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Respectfully requesitng to be added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright finally took some shots and have it up in my room, I'll start a build log sometime this weekend and update as I finalize on parts. Packing was very professional, only dmg was a small dent in the bottom fan tray which I'm pretty sure I can bend back into place. Also just curious as I"m seeing the flex bay on the Mobo side, I can just move it over to the other side correct?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol after knocking it originally and calling it old by looks like 80's style case, I can't help but admire it in person, the feel of it , the lightness and god the smell <3 I love it. It's actually smaller than I imagined actually lol so that's a good thing in a way. Just 2 inches shy of being level w/ my desk. Gonna see about removing the side door to remove the acrylic protection on it. Then attempt to swap the flex bay to the PSU side. Unless I need a different model though I don't recall seeing one on the CL site when ordering so hopefully its universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing, I'm getting static shocked like mad due to carpets but this case is great for dispelling it as I don't get shocked at all thankfully <3


You got a reverse TH10 and the Flex bays are just for the motherboard sides. the Only case that had flex bays on both sides are the TX-10... you can just put 3.5" cages on the PSU side.. for mounting your hard drives and SSD's...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol after knocking it originally and calling it old by looks like 80's style case, I can't help but admire it in person, the feel of it , the lightness and god the smell <3 I love it. It's actually smaller than I imagined actually lol so that's a good thing in a way. Just 2 inches shy of being level w/ my desk. Gonna see about removing the side door to remove the acrylic protection on it. Then attempt to swap the flex bay to the PSU side. Unless I need a different model though I don't recall seeing one on the CL site when ordering so hopefully its universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing, I'm getting static shocked like mad due to carpets but this case is great for dispelling it as I don't get shocked at all thankfully <3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The flexi - bay woun't fit on the PSU side.
> ONLY for the mobo side
Click to expand...

Yup, psu side, the fan mounting holes don't line up for a rad and the flexbay systems are design for 5.25 wide accessories and drive-bay stuff. I knew from the get go the psu side was not ideal other then mounting fans and the hdd cages for that side. Its one of the questions me and a few other folks brought up when Jim launched the M8/M10 a few years ago. You can install a rad though you'll only have a single fan as a mounting point. Should be fine with a slim rad.

Have fun, she's a beauty


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The flexi - bay woun't fit on the PSU side.
> ONLY for the mobo side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - sorry, how rude of me - beautiful case and congrats on awesome purchase


Lol no worries appreciate it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You got a reverse TH10 and the Flex bays are just for the motherboard sides. the Only case that had flex bays on both sides are the TX-10... you can just put 3.5" cages on the PSU side.. for mounting your hard drives and SSD's...


Ahh which are these then?  looks the same as the one I have though oddly mine looks like its sideways vs the away that looks but still has the fan slot.

Also any special way of removing the protection on the window? Don't think I have a screw driver for this type I'll have to check downstairs later.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol no worries appreciate it!
> Ahh which are these then?  looks the same as the one I have though oddly mine looks like its sideways vs the away that looks but still has the fan slot.


That's the psu side of a standard atx layout TH10. Yours would be on the opposite side. Same MAC part works for either layout.

edit:

its under the "hdd mounting" accessories category:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/standard-hdd-cage-assy/


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's the psu side of a standard atx layout TH10. Yours would be on the opposite side. Same MAC part works for either layout.


Ahh ok , though the cages in that one have their walls on the left and right, this one appears to have them on top and bottom, is mine a diff part or can I rotate it ? o-o


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh ok , though the cages in that one have their walls on the left and right, this one appears to have them on top and bottom, is mine a diff part or can I rotate it ? o-o


they rotate....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh ok , though the cages in that one have their walls on the left and right, this one appears to have them on top and bottom, is mine a diff part or can I rotate it ? o-o


Posted after my edit








Quote:


> edit:
> 
> its under the "hdd mounting" accessories category:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/standard-hdd-cage-assy/


MAC 102 is Flexbay:



MAC 101 is for the psu side:


----------



## wermad

Since they attach to a 120mm fan opening, you can rotate them









sorry double post


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> they rotate....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Posted after my edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC 102 is Flexbay:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC 101 is for the psu side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah ok thx a bunch, must've missed that, I was looking @ each for any drop downs for reverse/standard though for the case itself I probably missed it. I'll go ahead and order 2 of those.

What about the protective strip on the case window? Just peel off I'm guessing I"ll have to unscrew it to peel to outside layer off as well. Just verifying so I don't do something off w/ this


----------



## szeged

anyone make any custom filters for the sth10? the demciflex ones are hideous imo


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol after knocking it originally and calling it old by looks like 80's style case, I can't help but admire it in person, the feel of it , the lightness and god the smell <3 I love it. It's actually smaller than I imagined actually lol so that's a good thing in a way. Just 2 inches shy of being level w/ my desk. Gonna see about removing the side door to remove the acrylic protection on it. Then attempt to swap the flex bay to the PSU side. Unless I need a different model though I don't recall seeing one on the CL site when ordering so hopefully its universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing, I'm getting static shocked like mad due to carpets but this case is great for dispelling it as I don't get shocked at all thankfully <3


You got a reverse TH10 and the Flex bays are just for the motherboard sides. the Only case that had flex bays on both sides are the TX-10... you can just put 3.5" cages on the PSU side.. for mounting your hard drives and SSD's...[/quote]
yep i did the same then i got it... and wow cant stop







!

pretty sure you dont need the mac101

one of these would work with your existing cage http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-std-hdd-cage/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-std-hdd-cage/

welcome glad you are happy with is as well !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Also any special way of removing the protection on the window? Don't think I have a screw driver for this type I'll have to check downstairs later.


It takes a 5/16" nut-driver, if you *didn't* order the case assembled, it's the same nut-driver that it came with. If your ordered it assembled, you don't get the nut-driver.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> My wife is going to be SO excited when the family's MH10 arrives in time for Christmas!


I spit my drink across the room. Thanks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone make any custom filters for the sth10? the demciflex ones are hideous imo


Pictures on fcpu or demciflex site don't do these any justice. Check this out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1343915/the-caselabs-sth10-project/20

You can hardly notice it. Your question has prompted me to think about getting these...lol


----------



## wermad

I keep trying to convince my wife my TH10 is for the family







.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys use any dust filter for front and bottom of the case if u r putting radiator inside it? if so, what kind and plese give me the link for it?


----------



## socketus

use the Search this thread tool for this word - filter. Demciflex is one alternative, but if you read the post 2 before yours, you'll see the results of custom sized Demciflex filters and their appearance while in use.

Silverstone filters have been used. Homemade filters have been used.


----------



## Fonne

Just changed my Silverstone SFX to a Silverstone 750W that fits the case better (160mm) ....

+ I just got my Asus VI GENE motherboard and a i7-4770k is on its way







- Still LOVE the S3















Sadly I will not have the time or money to really start this build undtil sometime in January ...


----------



## Lourad

Check out the CaseLabs Facebook page, they have cool case giveaway going!


----------



## Mega Man

and every time i see that case all i will think about is santa clause !


----------



## MikhailV

I haven't been here in a while. So for my fellow CL fans I have some recent pictures.

I'm still transplanting everything inside this case, the only thing left to do: make custom wires and order Delta finger choppers.

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I haven't been here in a while. So for my fellow CL fans I have some recent pictures.
> 
> I'm still transplanting everything inside this case, the only thing left to do: make custom wires and order Delta finger choppers.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice, and a FirePro card too







I swear dual CPU setups are getting more and more common. I may have to look into one and see what the hype's all about


----------



## rickyman0319

how do u guys put the tower resevior inside the caes? what do u guys put it on mb tray?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put the tower resevior inside the caes? what do u guys put it on mb tray?


You can attach it anywhere its secured. There are even brackets to attach them to fan/fan-openings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put the tower resevior inside the caes? what do u guys put it on mb tray?


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


I think you have reservoir mounting and CPU delidding confused there SortOfGrim.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put the tower resevior inside the caes? what do u guys put it on mb tray?


I drilled the bottom fan plate and used Bitspower D5 Res/Pump combo. Works great


----------



## Pheozero

Mounted on one of my fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Mounted on one of my fans.


+1... if i ever get my res back ill mount it to a wall ... of my TX10-D


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Mounted on one of my fans.


This is what I did on my other build (which _will_ be moved to my second CL case when it arrives). It's way, way cheaper to make one - but I just sucked up the "blatant over-pricery" and bought one of the Bitspower branded ones... works like a charm tho.







(But seriously... $13 for about $0.05 worth of aluminum.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put the tower resevior inside the caes? what do u guys put it on mb tray?


In my SM8 I'm using a Accessory Mount, V & H SM8 (MAC-293) and an Attachment Plate - Small (MAC-116) to mount my reservoir.


Spoiler: Pictures



Note, picture is pretty crap. And the H100i has been sold and I am using the stock Intel cooler now until I finish buying the rest of my loop to go with the reservoir you see in the image.


----------



## Mega Man

/sigh so sick of hearing how expensive caselabs are... ( i was one of these people ) they just dont get how much better it is and how it is extremely worth it. ill keep on converting people though... one cheap wallet at a time


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Caselabs arnt that expensive if you really think about what your getting, a near 100% customizable case, powder coated, so many accessory's and ways to set it up, the best watercooling support I've seen in any case without modding or being monstrously big Corsair 900D







and its all pretty damn easy to use, like the drop in rad thing... that is just awesome









So many of my fiends and family complained when I bought my SM5 coz the case alone cost me $550 then $150 shipping but it was either that or a 900D which at the time in Aus was well over $500 not including the $100 shipping
















Caselabs







lol


----------



## Poda

I cant fathom how people put $2000 builds in $50 cases and still complain about the case being over priced. What is so wrong with a case being better quality and costing a little more. Why do cases always have to be "budget". After buying a Caselabs case, I can not imagine buying the garbage every one else produce.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /sigh so sick of hearing how expensive caselabs are... ( i was one of these people ) they just dont get how much better it is and how it is extremely worth it. ill keep on converting people though... one cheap wallet at a time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Caselabs arnt that expensive if you really think about what your getting, a near 100% customizable case, powder coated, so many accessory's and ways to set it up, the best watercooling support I've seen in any case without modding or being monstrously big Corsair 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its all pretty damn easy to use, like the drop in rad thing... that is just awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of my fiends and family complained when I bought my SM5 coz the case alone cost me $550 then $150 shipping but it was either that or a 900D which at the time in Aus was well over $500 not including the $100 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caselabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poda*
> 
> I cant fathom how people put $2000 builds in $50 cases and still complain about the case being over priced. What is so wrong with a case being better quality and costing a little more. Why do cases always have to be "budget". After buying a Caselabs case, I can not imagine buying the garbage every one else produce.


Back in August I think it was I posted looking for a case, was debating between the Cosmos II and the 900D wasn't even planning on WC at the time, just wanted to upgrade from my original cosmos. People recommended me CL at the time and I also said it was a bit much for a case. Heck I even poked fun @ the 80's look.

But holy crap after finally ordering one (after looking @ so many logs) I can't stop fondling this thing







Not only is it a sexy beast but it FEELS sexy to the touch







This case makes me WANT to throw money @ it







Now I'm getting the best I can get for it as well as going WC. Already have 6.5k nearly into this thing and still going.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Took me months to save for my SM5 but I am happy I decided to buy it over a Corsair case, best case I've ever owned, easiest to work in even with the almost $800 worth of total over kill watercooling filling it as much as I can









Tempted to buy another SM5 for my server but I think the floor is more suited to cheap crap cases


----------



## X-Nine

Once you move to enthusiast level products, it's hard to imagine ever building something cheap. I've refused to build computers for friends/family because they want budget type stuff and it's no fun to build. People balk at CaseLabs and Murderbox, but once they truly experience what enthusiast grade products are like, they quiet down quite a bit.

It's like driving a Geo your entire life then suddenly getting a Porche, or at least, that's what I imagine.


----------



## MikhailV

I fully agree with XNine, I have migrated to enterprise hardware and I still can't stop finding ways to better my WS setup. Unlike most of the cases' I've owned CL is simply highly customizeable and I can morph it into anything I want from a high-end watercooled game machine to a WS w/ unrestricted high CFM airflow. Workmanship and versatility make CL Cases' worth it,


----------



## Silveralien81

I am amused by the fact that the last wall of posts about the cost of CL cases and how they are worth it (own an M8 and totally agree) was started off by a post about how overpriced a *Bitspower* reservoir mount was.









edit: added the word "mount"


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Once you move to enthusiast level products, it's hard to imagine ever building something cheap. I've refused to build computers for friends/family because they want budget type stuff and it's no fun to build. People balk at CaseLabs and Murderbox, but once they truly experience what enthusiast grade products are like, they quiet down quite a bit.
> 
> It's like driving a Geo your entire life then suddenly getting a Porche, or at least, that's what I imagine.


ive driven a geo and a porche, your analogy is 100% accurate, going from the 900D(geo) to a sth10(porche) is just ...well...Karl Urban's face describes it all


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Once you move to enthusiast level products, it's hard to imagine ever building something cheap. I've refused to build computers for friends/family because they want budget type stuff and it's no fun to build. People balk at CaseLabs and Murderbox, but once they truly experience what enthusiast grade products are like, they quiet down quite a bit.
> 
> It's like driving a Geo your entire life then suddenly getting a Porche, or at least, that's what I imagine.


I even want to sleep with my SM8 next to me at night...


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Alpenföhn Wing Boost - Red Clover is one quiet and vibration free fan!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpenföhn Wing Boost - Red Clover is one quiet and vibration free fan!


how about a link to these fans??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> I am amused by the fact that the last wall of posts about the cost of CL cases and how they are worth it (own an M8 and totally agree) was started off by a post about how overpriced a *Bitspower* reservoir mount was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: added the word "mount"


i have to say , i just clicked and post did not even read prior posts, but it was set off by someone who said ( paraphrase ) " if you have a caselabs case you have a gold spoon in your mouth "


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> how about a link to these fans??


how about this? http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/products/fans

edit: oh, and the other one is the Enermax Magma


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> how about this? http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/products/fans


thanks!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poda*
> 
> I cant fathom how people put $2000 builds in $50 cases and still complain about the case being over priced. What is so wrong with a case being better quality and costing a little more. Why do cases always have to be "budget". After buying a Caselabs case, I can not imagine buying the garbage every one else produce.


Like the guy at the gun store on Saturday (when I was buying my new stuff) buying a $3,500 AR platform rifle, then asking the fella helping him if there was a cheap case that he could put it in, "...just to keep it in."



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Once you move to enthusiast level products, it's hard to imagine ever building something cheap. I've refused to build computers for friends/family because they want budget type stuff and it's no fun to build. People balk at CaseLabs and Murderbox, but once they truly experience what enthusiast grade products are like, they quiet down quite a bit.
> 
> It's like driving a Geo your entire life then suddenly getting a Porche, or at least, that's what I imagine.


I used to drive a veritable smorgasbord of cars and SUVs in my life so far (some bad decisions, some good), but then recently I came into the ability to get what I really wanted; a new 2014 Range Rover Sport.
Let me just impress upon you one of the reasons that i staunchly believe that if you have the money and DON'T NEED IT FOR DIAPERS OR YOUR POWER BILL, that you should just get the ___________ that you want.
The difference in this new SUV and my last (Jeep GC) is so shocking that there is no possible way that you could loan me or give me another one _for free_...

And that's what CaseLabs feels like when you hold one in your hands.

It's like going to sleep with a 5" and waking up with a 12".
There's NO GOING BACK.









Thanks - T


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poda*
> 
> I cant fathom how people put $2000 builds in $50 cases and still complain about the case being over priced. What is so wrong with a case being better quality and costing a little more. Why do cases always have to be "budget". After buying a Caselabs case, I can not imagine buying the garbage every one else produce.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the guy at the gun store on Saturday (when I was buying my new stuff) buying a $3,500 AR platform rifle, then asking the fella helping him if there was a cheap case that he could put it in, "...just to keep it in."
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Once you move to enthusiast level products, it's hard to imagine ever building something cheap. I've refused to build computers for friends/family because they want budget type stuff and it's no fun to build. People balk at CaseLabs and Murderbox, but once they truly experience what enthusiast grade products are like, they quiet down quite a bit.
> 
> It's like driving a Geo your entire life then suddenly getting a Porche, or at least, that's what I imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to drive a veritable smorgasbord of cars and SUVs in my life so far (some bad decisions, some good), but then recently I came into the ability to get what I really wanted; a new 2014 Range Rover Sport.
> Let me just impress upon you one of the reasons that i staunchly believe that if you have the money and DON'T NEED IT FOR DIAPERS OR YOUR POWER BILL, that you should just get the ___________ that you want.
> The difference in this new SUV and my last (Jeep GC) is so shocking that there is no possible way that you could loan me or give me another one _for free_...
> 
> And that's what CaseLabs feels like when you hold one in your hands.
> 
> It's like going to sleep with a 5" and waking up with a 12".
> There's NO GOING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

yep could not said it better in either case








love the ar15 !!! it is my favorite gun to shoot ever, the sound of the shot... is amazing ! i need to buy one, my late best friend always lent me his to use, may his soul rest in peace


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Like the guy at the gun store on Saturday (when I was buying my new stuff) buying a $3,500 AR platform rifle, then asking the fella helping him if there was a cheap case that he could put it in, "...just to keep it in."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the ar15 !!! it is my favorite gun to shoot ever, the sound of the shot... is amazing ! i need to buy one, my late best friend always lent me his to use, may his soul rest in peace














Murica and der guns!!!!

















Im sorry I had to









I know thats a pump action shot gun and not an AR


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep could not said it better in either case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the ar15 !!! it is my favorite gun to shoot ever, the sound of the shot... is amazing ! i need to buy one, my late best friend always lent me his to use, may his soul rest in peace


Go HERE!!! (OCN Firearms Owners Club)

Thanks - T


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murica and der guns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know thats a pump action shot gun and not an AR




lol i couldnt miss this chance


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murica and der guns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know thats a pump action shot gun and not an AR












Yup!

I'm not gonna argue, because if you could see the "less civilized half" of my grandmother's family reunions, they'd resemble that but with Duck Dynasty beards.

Thanks - T


----------



## Mega Man

epic !!!! thanks for the club ill be in in a min !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murica and der guns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know thats a pump action shot gun and not an AR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i couldnt miss this chance
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA what can i say i cling to my bible, money, land, and my guns, just an old american !


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> lol i couldnt miss this chance










touche








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> I'm not gonna argue, because if you could see the "less civilized half" of my grandmother's family reunions, they'd resemble that but with Duck Dynasty beards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T










thats... weird

Anyway Caselabs cases = sex


----------



## protzman

Hey T, mind if i ask what you do for a living where land rovers and caselabs and guns are an everyday thing?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey T, mind if i ask what you do for a living where land rovers and caselabs and guns are an everyday thing?


M&P Engineer, but also a good eye for properties and the gumption to buy and sell when the mood strikes!

Thanks - T


----------



## protzman

very cool!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> The Alpenföhn Wing Boost - Red Clover is one quiet and vibration free fan!


I have like 12 Enermax Magmas in my system. How do you compare them to the Alpenfohn?


----------



## AraiBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poda*
> 
> I cant fathom how people put $2000 builds in $50 cases and still complain about the case being over priced. What is so wrong with a case being better quality and costing a little more. Why do cases always have to be "budget". After buying a Caselabs case, I can not imagine buying the garbage every one else produce.


Each case I purchase gets more than one build put into it. This makes the cost of the Case Labs cases worth the cost, in two ways. a) at build nbr 3, you have a cheaper case than the 'usual'. b) you get a case easy to work with.

Since 1999 I have bought 3 cases into which I have put 3 builds each. I am preparing my order from Case Labs, and due to its great features, I might get 5 builds on each side of the TX10-D.

Case designs move relatively slowly. It takes time for a really great idea to work its way into the 'generic' case. The notion of the Silverstone FT02 with the rotated motherboard is a great one, but has not yet become the norm. It might never.

Currently CPUs use a lot of power, a 'direction' I consider a mistake. I expect within a couple of years cpu's will use at most 20 percent of the current best sellers, and higher speeds. inevitable... The Case Labs does not really care about that particular situation. It is flexible enough to 'go with' whatever direction computers go for some time to come. About the time I can wear an entire computer as an 'earring' is the time the Case Labs cases for the home will be no longer required.

Best regards, AraiBob


----------



## szeged

the way i see it

cheaper cases -

plastic breaks over time, cheaper metal breaks over time, random parts fall off and get lost, and 99.999% of most companies dont sell replacement parts, they just tell you to spend another $100 on one of their poop cases again.

with caselabs cases, you have a case for the next 10 years or more, and if anything gets lost broken or whatever, caselabs store has got you covered.

also other cases are mass produced in chine with no regard to what the end user wants or needs, you just buy one case and hope you can either fit your rads in it, your future rads if you expand, or bigger components down the road, case labs? you can buy pretty much anything to fit what you want now and for the future, my sth10 has enough rad room for anything i could possibly ever want and more, and thats why i got that case from them.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have like 12 Enermax Magmas in my system. How do you compare them to the Alpenfohn?


I noticed a bit of motor noise on the Magma and on the Wing Boost pure (the top right), they also have some vibrations due to the regular plastic encasing.
The Red Clover has like a rubber enclosure and when started you hear no motor noise and feel no vibration whatsoever.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I noticed a bit of motor noise on the Magma and on the Wing Boost pure (the top right), they also have some vibrations due to the regular plastic encasing.
> The Red Clover has like a rubber enclosure and when started you hear no motor noise and feel no vibration whatsoever.


agreed, look great and apparently performance is second to few ... but at 10.79 br lbs per fan, and shipping from the UK - specialtech - each fan is US $16.87 currently, and there's a note about a 4.4 pound ship limit. ... omg, lets say you like the 120mm wing boost orange fan ... german amazon has them for $28 a pop. sheesh.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, I know there's an R&D cost to engineering fans - but c'mon - they aren't nuclear power plants, and how different from the manufacturing side of things (tooling, etc.) is it really? I do realize that supply and demand control the prices and smaller manufacturers have higher cost-per-item expenses... but soon it will be common to have spent on fans what I used to consider a fair price for a whole computer.

I thought $15-20 for GT's was exorbitant, then I bought a couple NB Multiframe fans and suddenly the GT's seemed like a discount-priced component. Soon they'll be wanting $50 for a 120mm fan...







Although if it had twice the static pressure of a GT AP15 but was quieter than a Noctua at 5V... and came in candy metallic colors... I'd probably consider them a steal at that price.


----------



## luciddreamer124

It is quite depressing when you see the cost of nice fans add up for just a couple radiators


----------



## wermad

Speaking of Gentle Typhoons, looks like they're no longer gonna make them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450370/fb-gentle-typhoon-fans-ending-production

Horde them while you can


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> It is quite depressing when you see the cost of nice fans add up for just a couple radiators


no not depressing it is the cost of doing business you are helping the worlds economy!! Get the Good fans trust me they are wroth it. The only ones I will use other than the AP-15's or NB's are the Koolance HS fans. they are almost as quiet as the AP-15's at lower RPM's and not a lot louder as you increase speed. Plus you get high static pressure and can go to 2600 RPM. so the are able to cool better if you need it!!


----------



## fast_fate

I hear what you're saying and understand about cost of build adding up,
But we're in an enthusiest (?) level thread right.
With the majority of us using enthusiest level components (for the most part)
In my opinion we are lowering the club's status if we keep commenting about the high prices of components.
Let's do our research first, and sure - seek opinions on performance (in the appropriate place) to make informed purchase decisions.
I would prefer to see less "cost to much" talk,
replacing it with more - welcoming new members, potential and existing owners seeking advice, knowledge sharing about CaseLabs products
and more pics of new or existing builds.

Did I say more pics








Well here's one from the archives - taken during tear-down maybe 12 months ago.
MH10 reversed with pedestal.



Actually - the pic was one of a few taken that was sent to Jim confirming the replacement part I needed to order...
The bottom chassis section - lower right front - was damaged during transport to local computer expo.


----------



## PCModderMike

Never been a big fan of Gentle Typhoons myself.

No real changes to my rig....just my setup. Swapped my single 27 inch 1440p monitor for three 23 inch 1080p monitors in surround....loving it.











inb4 someone says "hey I think your monitors are broken!"


----------



## PCModderMike

Accidental DP


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, I know there's an R&D cost to engineering fans - but c'mon - they aren't nuclear power plants, and how different from the manufacturing side of things (tooling, etc.) is it really? I do realize that supply and demand control the prices and smaller manufacturers have higher cost-per-item expenses... but soon it will be common to have spent on fans what I used to consider a fair price for a whole computer.
> 
> I thought $15-20 for GT's was exorbitant, then I bought a couple NB Multiframe fans and suddenly the GT's seemed like a discount-priced component. Soon they'll be wanting $50 for a 120mm fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if it had twice the static pressure of a GT AP15 but was quieter than a Noctua at 5V... and came in candy metallic colors... I'd probably consider them a steal at that price.


/poke google delta 120mm


----------



## szeged




----------



## SortOfGrim

So the Grand Flex will replace the GT


edit:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So the Grand Flex will replace the GT


any word on their price? im not gonna be getting any since i have roughly 50 ap-15s and they do just fine, but these would be nice for a future build maybe.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any word on their price? im not gonna be getting any since i have roughly 50 ap-15s and they do just fine, but these would be nice for a future build maybe.


I've send Scythe an email, will respond back asap. 50 AP15's?! Holy frak!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I've send Scythe an email, will respond back asap. 50 AP15's?! Holy frak!


gotta fill the sth10 somehow


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gotta fill the sth10 somehow


I know what you mean I have 30 AP-15's, 40 Koolance 12025HBK's and 25 NB's. It takes a lot of fans for a CL Case


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Those Grand Flex blades are ugly







dont like how there missing a chunk on the inner part, think I better buy an extra 5 AP-15s quick


----------



## SortOfGrim

edit: I've found them in the Netherlands for around €10,29 (ex tax & shipping) for the 3-pin variant and €11,50 for the PWM variant.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


thats almost $20 each here in the states, no thanks lol, ill stick with the typhoons for sure.

also, they are indeed very ugly imo lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

a little paint job couldn't hurt them. I'm just not sure about the noise


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> a little paint job couldn't hurt them. I'm just not sure about the noise


if the noiseblocker eloops werent so expensive id definitely look into those, they look awesome right out of the box imo


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the noiseblocker eloops werent so expensive id definitely look into those, they look awesome right out of the box imo


Phobya NB-eLoop @ Frozencpu for $19.99
vs
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop @ Frozencpu for $26.95

edit: different rpm, my bad

edit part 2: the Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm is also $19.99


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Phobya NB-eLoop @ Frozencpu for $19.99
> vs
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop @ Frozencpu for $26.95
> 
> edit: different rpm, my bad


i might just paint my ap-15s to be something other than the boring grey and black lol.But what to go with, all the options


----------



## X-Nine

Noctua should be releasing their "redux" series soon too http://news.softpedia.com/news/Award-Winning-Noctua-Fans-Go-Black-359604.shtml

Though I'm not sure what's taking them so long. They announced these back in June, and they still aren't out....


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've had a black one for several years.. it has seen some action


diy of course


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Noctua should be releasing their "redux" series soon too http://news.softpedia.com/news/Award-Winning-Noctua-Fans-Go-Black-359604.shtml
> 
> Though I'm not sure what's taking them so long. They announced these back in June, and they still aren't out....


I've been waiting on those....I remember we discussed them months ago. Like you said, not sure what's taking so long. I have plans for another build, and I'm retiring my Gelids after close to 3 years of service...so new fans are definitely needed.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm retiring my Gelids


----------



## NYMD

My two-tone MH10 arrived home! Here is the unboxing in all its glory.........

oh wait, I'm out of town until the weekend


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm retiring my Gelids
Click to expand...
























Just looking to do something different.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm retiring my Gelids
Click to expand...
























Just looking for something different.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gotta fill the sth10 somehow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know what you mean I have 30 AP-15's, 40 Koolance 12025HBK's and 25 NB's. It takes a lot of fans for a CL Case


Hmm would the noise blockers make good AF fans or what would you guys recommend in place, I'm ordering another 9 GT fans today giving me an even 32 for now. I have 2 of the new Corsair LED AF fans for testing but they have NO rubber edges for vibration control so no clue how that's gonna work. Only opened one if I don't like it I'll just return the other and use this one as a desk fan or something lol.

Also seross how do you like your NB's compared to your GT's both super quiet?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm retiring my Gelids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking to do something different.
Click to expand...

I totally understand it's just that I fell in love with the Gelid with your builds and it lead me to put them in the Ergo Proxy so I was only sad for this. I know you will find a great replacement for those awesome fans


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm would the noise blockers make good AF fans or what would you guys recommend in place, I'm ordering another 9 GT fans today giving me an even 32 for now. I have 2 of the new Corsair LED AF fans for testing but they have NO rubber edges for vibration control so no clue how that's gonna work. Only opened one if I don't like it I'll just return the other and use this one as a desk fan or something lol.
> 
> Also seross how do you like your NB's compared to your GT's both super quiet?


Yes both are supper quiet. The NB's are a much beeter looking fan and come box with a lot of accessories you get your moneys worth here..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes both are supper quiet. The NB's are a much beeter looking fan and come box with a lot of accessories you get your moneys worth here..


Blah if they weren't 21$ a pop I'd have grabbed them instead, I doubt the performance is worth the 9$ difference between the AP-15's and the NB's though lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Blah if they weren't 21$ a pop I'd have grabbed them instead, I doubt the performance is worth the 9$ difference between the AP-15's and the NB's though lol.


No not the performance but the looks, quality, feel and accessories might make you feel different.

the AP-15's are great fans and you will not regret getting them..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No not the performance but the looks, quality, feel and accessories might make you feel different.
> 
> the AP-15's are great fans and you will not regret getting them..


well this bites.. looks like aaawave doesn't have a good system together, even though it was updating what the quantity was as you purchased, they still ran out after stating they had them in stock.

"Hello, Unfortunately we are out of stock on the Gentle 15 Fans.

We do however have the 14's available and are will to upgrade your shipping to expedited shipping.

Or we can cancelled your order all together.

Please advise as to what you would like to do

Thank you,
Anthony Guerrero
"

Back to 0 Fans...lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /poke google delta 120mm


Ummm, you did see the 'quieter than an undervolted Noctua part right? I'll gladly agree that deltas are a fantastic price/performance option - but they are not silent fans.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> well this bites.. looks like aaawave doesn't have a good system together, even though it was updating what the quantity was as you purchased, they still ran out after stating they had them in stock.
> 
> "Hello, Unfortunately we are out of stock on the Gentle 15 Fans.
> We do however have the 14's available and are will to upgrade your shipping to expedited shipping.
> Or we can cancelled your order all together.
> Please advise as to what you would like to do
> 
> Thank you,
> Anthony Guerrero
> "
> 
> Back to 0 Fans...lol


That sucks - although AP14's are more than adequate for almost any build... and since it's unlikely that you'll actually need that extra speed and will likely undervolt with a controller... I'd take that deal - although I might also try to make them feel a little bad and ask for a 10% discount. They can only say "No" so it never hurts to try.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ummm, you did see the 'quieter than an undervolted Noctua part right? I'll gladly agree that deltas are a fantastic price/performance option - but they are not silent fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks - although AP14's are more than adequate for almost any build... and since it's unlikely that you'll actually need that extra speed and will likely undervolt with a controller... I'd take that deal - although I might also try to make them feel a little bad and ask for a 10% discount. They can only say "No" so it never hurts to try.


Ah didn't see your response in time I had them refund since I'm showing the fans only hit 1450 RPM and I've no clue if I'd ever need to go above or not. It's better to have options though IMO. I'm currently looking @ either flipping about 475$ for 32 fans or taking suggestions for alternatives, looking @ Noise blockers currently as they have a high rep as well as Thermalrite's or w/e they're called. Just wanna deck this case out already.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah didn't see your response in time I had them refund since I'm showing the fans only hit 1450 RPM and I've no clue if I'd ever need to go above or not. It's better to have options though IMO. I'm currently looking @ either flipping about 475$ for 32 fans or taking suggestions for alternatives, looking @ Noise blockers currently as they have a high rep as well as Thermalrite's or w/e they're called. Just wanna deck this case out already.


I purposely chose 14s instead of 15s for my build for my radiator fans. 1450 rpm is quite a bit still and they are a good deal quieter than 15s. I also have some E-loops for one rad and for case fans and if I had seen them earlier, I probably would've done all E-loops in my build. They look a lot better than GTs and the build quality and accessories are excellent. I love how they have a plug right on the end that lets you put any cable you want on it without having to cut the original cord and re-sleeve.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I purposely chose 14s instead of 15s for my build for my radiator fans. 1450 rpm is quite a bit still and they are a good deal quieter than 15s. I also have some E-loops for one rad and for case fans and if I had seen them earlier, I probably would've done all E-loops in my build. They look a lot better than GTs and the build quality and accessories are excellent. I love how they have a plug right on the end that lets you put any cable you want on it without having to cut the original cord and re-sleeve.


So would AP-14's do fine w/ Monsta's ? I'm gonna be putting in 4x 480's for the meantime unsure if I"ll add more.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

They would be fine... I actually run AP-13's in my M8 - and I use the controller to get them down to 700RPM (told you I liked silent). I pretty much look at it as "if I need more cooling... I need more rads, not faster fans" - although I did buy AP-14's for my current build (but only because the 13's are no longer available anywhere other than ebay for a huge markup).

I only have UT60's but the Monstas aren't that much thicker (OK actually they're about 55% thicker). If you want to get 100% efficiency out of the Monstas then yes, you _will_ need faster fans - they seem to scale fairly linearly all the way up over 2500RPM actually since they're so thick! However, at the point in time that you have 4X 480mm Monstas with 16X 2500+ RPM fans on them (or 32 if push-pull) you will be sitting next to a jet engine... and the difference will probably amount to less than 4-5C to your air/water delta over what you could achieve at ~1200RPM with them.

A quick calculation (based on Martin's review of the UT60 and 'guesstimating' the extra capacity for a 92mm thick rad with an extra 120mm length) says those should be good for somewhere in the range of 430-460W dissipated @ 2500RPM fan speed and 1.5GPM flow rate. With 4 of them that puts you far beyond the capacity of a single 15A breaker... so unless you're running dual breakers to dual 1600W PSU's because you have a quad-XEON setup with 4 GTX Titans and a crapload of RAM, etc... I think you will be more than fine with just about any fan over 1200RPM.







After all (discounting efficiency or lack thereof of components)... you can't create more heat than you have electricity to use!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> They would be fine... I actually run AP-13's in my M8 - and I use the controller to get them down to 700RPM (told you I liked silent). I pretty much look at it as "if I need more cooling... I need more rads, not faster fans" - although I did buy AP-14's for my current build (but only because the 13's are no longer available anywhere other than ebay for a huge markup).
> 
> I only have UT60's but the Monstas aren't that much thicker (OK actually they're about 55% thicker). If you want to get 100% efficiency out of the Monstas then yes, you _will_ need faster fans - they seem to scale fairly linearly all the way up over 2500RPM actually since they're so thick! However, at the point in time that you have 4X 480mm Monstas with 16X 2500+ RPM fans on them (or 32 if push-pull) you will be sitting next to a jet engine... and the difference will probably amount to less than 4-5C to your air/water delta over what you could achieve at ~1200RPM with them.
> 
> A quick calculation (based on Martin's review of the UT60 and 'guesstimating' the extra capacity for a 92mm thick rad with an extra 120mm length) says those should be good for somewhere in the range of 430-460W dissipated @ 2500RPM fan speed and 1.5GPM flow rate. With 4 of them that puts you far beyond the capacity of a single 15A breaker... so unless you're running dual breakers to dual 1600W PSU's because you have a quad-XEON setup with 4 GTX Titans and a crapload of RAM, etc... I think you will be more than fine with just about any fan over 1200RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all (discounting efficiency or lack thereof of components)... you can't create more heat than you have electricity to use!


So shpuld I jusst go with ut60s then? Im looking for quiet as well though I hear th 15s are already quiet if anything tone them to 1500 to avoid noise IF any. Im brand new to this so appreciate any suggestions. I dont ha e the rads yet either. Still getting feedback


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So shpuld I jusst go with ut60s then? Im looking for quiet as well though I hear th 15s are already quiet if anything tone them to 1500 to avoid noise IF any. Im brand new to this so appreciate any suggestions. I dont ha e the rads yet either. Still getting feedback


Totally depends on what you're cooling really. Although, I'm pretty sure 4X 480mm XT45's would cool it just fine as well - let alone the UT60s!







Just to give you an idea - I've got MB block on a Maximus V Extreme (hardly any heat from this of course as it's Z77) running a 3770K @ 5.0GHz with 1.45V vcore with two 7970's lightly OC'd and upped voltage wise by 15%.

I figure I have between 500-600W total under maximum load to dissipate - and with two 360mm UT60's and one 360mm XT45 - push only AP13's on each - I have a delta of around 9C (i.e. mining on both GPUs while running a CPU benchmark in a 24C room results in water temperatures around 33C). Granted - that's with the fans on maximum (1150RPM). Under normal use, like playing FC3 or something, I don't ever see anything over about 6C.

If you're planning on running 24/7 folding on a pretty high OC and/or crypto mining on dual/triple 290X's - then you will still be fine, but you probably want to spring for the Monstas and fans that can go up to ~2500RPM at 12V. If you're just going to be gaming, benching, etc... 'casually' - then you'll have more than enough cooling power for almost any hardware configuration imaginable with UT60s. If you want Monstas for the e-peen on the other hand... I fully understand that decision - they look awesome in a build! But in reality, unless you're running ludicrously high fan speeds or running medium-fast fans push-pull on every rad - you won't be getting all of the use out of that extra area.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Totally depends on what you're cooling really. Although, I'm pretty sure 4X 480mm XT45's would cool it just fine as well - let alone the UT60s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an idea - I've got MB block on a Maximus V Extreme (hardly any heat from this of course as it's Z77) running a 3770K @ 5.0GHz with 1.45V vcore with two 7970's lightly OC'd and upped voltage wise by 15%.
> 
> I figure I have between 500-600W total under maximum load to dissipate - and with two 360mm UT60's and one 360mm XT45 - push only AP13's on each - I have a delta of around 9C (i.e. mining on both GPUs while running a CPU benchmark in a 24C room results in water temperatures around 33C). Granted - that's with the fans on maximum (1150RPM). Under normal use, like playing FC3 or something, I don't ever see anything over about 6C.
> 
> If you're planning on running 24/7 folding on a pretty high OC and/or crypto mining on dual/triple 290X's - then you will still be fine, but you probably want to spring for the Monstas and fans that can go up to ~2500RPM at 12V. If you're just going to be gaming, benching, etc... 'casually' - then you'll have more than enough cooling power for almost any hardware configuration imaginable with UT60s. If you want Monstas for the e-peen on the other hand... I fully understand that decision - they look awesome in a build! But in reality, unless you're running ludicrously high fan speeds or running medium-fast fans push-pull on every rad - you won't be getting all of the use out of that extra area.


Alright so since I wanna go quiet then it'd be best to go w/ the UT60's as they'll support 1000-1500 range at best? Since those would be silent on just about any type of fan correct? Noted and changed up my cart currently.

What I'll be running is 2-3 Titans between 1.2-1.3 volts and about 1250-1300mhz
CPU = 4960x hoping to get it to 4.5 for 24/7 if not 4.8 depending on how well it does, as I've seen a few that hit 5 w/ @ 1.29
Sadly it won't be on 24/7 like the old days as families big on power especially being in AZ though we're on Solar now. Hopefully that's not bad for WC as it'll be off for about 10-16 hours a day at most.

I do want as silent as possible though but w/ the best performance as well, as I want to keep temps low so that my room doesn't get AS hot as it does w/ Aircooling (not an issue in the winter)

I just found out that the order I put in for the AP-15's wasn't out of stock, they just wanted to resell them at a higher price. As I saw out of stock while waiting but after he refunded me the same 23 went back in and they magically had new stock of the exact number that I was attempting to purchase. so I got back 360$ so that they could attempt to make 31$ more in profit from the same batch. -sighs-


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's terrible... I hate it when vendors pull crap like that!

Even on the UT60's they will scale all the way up to 2500RPM... based on Martin's testing (and although methodologies are all flawed in one way or another - he does about the best you can do without an unlimited budget). At 1000-1500RPM you will have great dissipation capability... but you can still get more via push pull or with faster fans down the road if you need more.

Really, this discussion has gotten pretty far off-topic for this thread and I don't want to further derail it... you should start a build log and we can continue there - or move this discussion to the WC thread as it's much more topically appropriate for those.

The one last thing I'll say in reference to a misconception you might have based on your last post: although the components will be much cooler with WC vs. air cooling... your room will not. No matter what, you are dumping all of the heat into the air - you're just going to be doing that more efficiently. If you're looking at water cooling as a way of keeping the room cooler while running your PC - you will be disappointed - especially if you're running SLI/Tri-SLI Titans and an OC'd 4960x!









Based on that hardware selection alone... I'd say go with the Monstas over the UT60s... after all - you're talking about a $10K rig here... what's a few more dollars just for the biggest you can get? Sure you won't be getting 100% utilization out of them (or even the UT60s) but your build is overkill everywhere else... make it universal. The Monstas are definitely not going to be worse - and they'll look huge. Either that or go push-pull on all UT60's - it will be thinner than push only on Monstas - but it will have similar wow-factor and will improve the performance at slower speeds (but it won't be double - closer to 20% more most likely).

One thing you might want to do however, is carefully examine some other CL builds with them in your case - as they will start making some things tight due to their size - most notably tube and wiring runs to the outside grommeted passthroughs. Nothing that will be a show-stopper by any means, but there will probably be some tight areas with that much rad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /poke google delta 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you did see the 'quieter than an undervolted Noctua part right? I'll gladly agree that deltas are a fantastic price/performance option - but they are not silent fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, I know there's an R&D cost to engineering fans - but c'mon - they aren't nuclear power plants, and how different from the manufacturing side of things (tooling, etc.) is it really? I do realize that supply and demand control the prices and smaller manufacturers have higher cost-per-item expenses... but soon it will be common to have spent on fans what I used to consider a fair price for a whole computer.
> 
> I thought $15-20 for GT's was exorbitant, then I bought a couple NB Multiframe fans and suddenly the GT's seemed like a discount-priced component. _*Soon they'll be wanting $50 for a 120mm fan...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if it had twice the static pressure of a GT AP15 but was quieter than a Noctua at 5V... and came in candy metallic colors... I'd probably consider them a steal at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /poke google delta 120mm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was talking about that !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> well this bites.. looks like aaawave doesn't have a good system together, even though it was updating what the quantity was as you purchased, they still ran out after stating they had them in stock.
> 
> "Hello, Unfortunately we are out of stock on the Gentle 15 Fans.
> We do however have the 14's available and are will to upgrade your shipping to expedited shipping.
> Or we can cancelled your order all together.
> Please advise as to what you would like to do
> 
> Thank you,
> Anthony Guerrero
> "
> 
> Back to 0 Fans...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks - although AP14's are more than adequate for almost any build... and since it's unlikely that you'll actually need that extra speed and will likely undervolt with a controller... I'd take that deal - although I might also try to make them feel a little bad and ask for a 10% discount. They can only say "No" so it never hurts to try.
Click to expand...

http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx

might look at these, nice cheap and great, at full speeds they are noisy, but that is what a fan controller is for right? ( 2krpm )


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's terrible... I hate it when vendors pull crap like that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Even on the UT60's they will scale all the way up to 2500RPM... based on Martin's testing (and although methodologies are all flawed in one way or another - he does about the best you can do without an unlimited budget). At 1000-1500RPM you will have great dissipation capability... but you can still get more via push pull or with faster fans down the road if you need more.
> 
> Really, this discussion has gotten pretty far off-topic for this thread and I don't want to further derail it... you should start a build log and we can continue there - or move this discussion to the WC thread as it's much more topically appropriate for those.
> 
> The one last thing I'll say in reference to a misconception you might have based on your last post: although the components will be much cooler with WC vs. air cooling... your room will not. No matter what, you are dumping all of the heat into the air - you're just going to be doing that more efficiently. If you're looking at water cooling as a way of keeping the room cooler while running your PC - you will be disappointed - especially if you're running SLI/Tri-SLI Titans and an OC'd 4960x!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on that hardware selection alone... I'd say go with the Monstas over the UT60s... after all - you're talking about a $10K rig here... what's a few more dollars just for the biggest you can get? Sure you won't be getting 100% utilization out of them (or even the UT60s) but your build is overkill everywhere else... make it universal. The Monstas are definitely not going to be worse - and they'll look huge. Either that or go push-pull on all UT60's - it will be thinner than push only on Monstas - but it will have similar wow-factor and will improve the performance at slower speeds (but it won't be double - closer to 20% more most likely).
> 
> One thing you might want to do however, is carefully examine some other CL builds with them in your case - as they will start making some things tight due to their size - most notably tube and wiring runs to the outside grommeted passthroughs. Nothing that will be a show-stopper by any means, but there will probably be some tight areas with that much rad.


Quoted you over in the WC thread lol, hope to hear back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx
> 
> might look at these, nice cheap and great, at full speeds they are noisy, but that is what a fan controller is for right? ( 2krpm )


Ah lol appreciate it though hoping for something aesthetic as well if I can't get GT's


----------



## socketus

Yah, swiftech fans are the cheap GT replacement, specs and looks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Question guys and gals,

I'm gonna start a build in my new STH10, what do you think, should I go with a dual D5 top and do the whole thing in one big loop with CPU, Mobo (M5E EK block), and tri-sli 780Ti's with a total of 5 rads (3-480's and 2-360's); or should I go two loops, one for board and CPU with a 480 & 360, then another for the GPU's and 2-480's and a 360?

I have not decided how I want to go with it yet and I am just looking for some opinions.

Thanks in advance for the thoughts.

Jim.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Question guys and gals,
> 
> I'm gonna start a build in my new STH10, what do you think, should I go with a dual D5 top and do the whole thing in one big loop with CPU, Mobo (M5E EK block), and tri-sli 780Ti's with a total of 5 rads (3-480's and 2-360's); or should I go two loops, one for board and CPU with a 480 & 360, then another for the GPU's and 2-480's and a 360?
> 
> I have not decided how I want to go with it yet and I am just looking for some opinions.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the thoughts.
> 
> Jim.


Hey Jim,
Welcome aboard








I went through a stage of dual loops a year or so back....
But to be honest the hassell of dual loops did not give the reward of better temps that was the temptation for going down that route.
Now I still run dual pumps but single loop in series.
Coolant temp even out as it travels through he loop - so don't worry that gpu running hotter than mobo or cpu or whatever.
Coolant will draw heat from each component's block and dispel what the rad/fan combo is capable of as it passes through each one.

Here's a big single loop (+ 4 more rads not in this picture) - project still in limbo, sorry guys









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey Jim,
> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a stage of dual loops a year or so back....
> But to be honest the hassell of dual loops did not give the reward of better temps that was the temptation for going down that route.
> Now I still run dual pumps but single loop in series.
> Coolant temp even out as it travels through he loop - so don't worry that gpu running hotter than mobo or cpu or whatever.
> Coolant will draw heat from each component's block and dispel what the rad/fan combo is capable of as it passes through each one.
> 
> Here's a big single loop (+ 4 more rads not in this picture) - project still in limbo, sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks FF,
Yeah, I am aware of how the liquid cooling functions, I'm not looking at dual vs single loops for temp reasons, strictly aesthetic.
I was debating about the dual loops to do different colors in the system. It's not really a big price difference either, just another pump/res unit from Bitspower honestly. Already have all the fittings to go either way.

But again, thank you for the input, I appreciate it.

Edit: the loops, either single or double will be in series except for the GPU's, they will be setup in parallel via the EK link connecting the blocks.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Thanks FF,
> Yeah, I am aware of how the liquid cooling functions, I'm not looking at dual vs single loops for temp reasons, strictly aesthetic.
> I was debating about the dual loops to do different colors in the system. It's not really a big price difference either, just another pump/res unit from Bitspower honestly. Already have all the fittings to go either way.
> 
> But again, thank you for the input, I appreciate it.
> 
> Edit: the loops, either single or double will be in series except for the GPU's, they will be setup in parallel via the EK link connecting the blocks.


No probs - for aesthetics could work well depending on rest of your build.
No harm in mocking it up and see if you like it or not








Other reason I used dual loop was for benching / testing clock limits.
Not real pretty because it used a lot of QDC fitings.
Here's dual loop with the cpu only loop jacked into external cooling - a few times during winter I used ice slush box also.
Gpu loop was also "jackable" with a QDC between the psu and pump before inlet port of gpu's
sorry - no CaseLabs case on this one


----------



## Deepblue77

If you are considering the Swiftech Helix fans, I would advise you to try a couple before buying in bulk. I have 12 sitting in a box because I could not stand them even at 1500 rpms. When I was using them my wife asked if something was wrong with my CPU because it was so loud. On another note, I am also considering dual loops in order to make upgrading parts easier.


----------



## seross69

Dual loops are good if you have the room and get noise blocker fans cost a little more but trust me when you open them you will forget all about the cost!!


----------



## Fonne

Its time to fill my Caselab S3 with some cooling, looking like this right now ...



Was thinking about getting 3x XT45 240mm with GT in push/pull, but the 280mm has almost the same front area as a 360mm = "way" more cooling area ....





Thats over 120 Euro, just because of the fans - How big a performance/noise differance do you think there will be ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> If you are considering the Swiftech Helix fans, I would advise you to try a couple before buying in bulk. I have 12 sitting in a box because I could not stand them even at 1500 rpms. When I was using them my wife asked if something was wrong with my CPU because it was so loud. On another note, I am also considering dual loops in order to make upgrading parts easier.


Do you have the 120mm or 140mm Helix?

I'm asking this because I have a ton of 120mm Helix in 2 of my rigs and never had any issues. Sure I can hear them at 12v but I never really run them at full speed since they work great at around 7-8v

For the 140mm I don't own any but I heard not so great things about them.


----------



## Deepblue77

I have 120s. On a happier note, my SM8 will be here next week as will my water cooling parts. In an effort to do something different, I bought an almost entirely Koolance setup (including their pump/fan controller and 54mm rads). I am interested to see what it's performance and looks will be compared to the more conventional combination of EK blocks and Alphacool rads.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I noticed a bit of motor noise on the Magma and on the Wing Boost pure (the top right), they also have some vibrations due to the regular plastic encasing.
> The Red Clover has like a rubber enclosure and when started you hear no motor noise and feel no vibration whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, look great and apparently performance is second to few ... but at 10.79 br lbs per fan, and shipping from the UK - specialtech - each fan is US $16.87 currently, and there's a note about a 4.4 pound ship limit. ... omg, lets say you like the 120mm wing boost orange fan ... german amazon has them for $28 a pop. sheesh.
Click to expand...

You can thank me for ST having them,I got them ordered in especially.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You can thank me for ST having them,I got them ordered in especially.


The new enthusiest fan ??? with GT's gone.
Snagged a few myself - in fact grabbed all they had available 1500 rpm deep orange
The Koolroom were giving them away for $12 AU ea for both 120mm and 140mm

ALPENFOHN 120mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-009 $12.00 $0.00 11 $132.00
ALPENFOHN 140mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-010 $12.00 $0.00 9 $108.00


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The new enthusiest fan ??? with GT's gone.
> Snagged a few myself - in fact grabbed all they had available 1500 rpm deep orange
> The Koolroom were giving them away for $12 AU ea for both 120mm and 140mm
> 
> ALPENFOHN 120mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-009 $12.00 $0.00 11 $132.00
> ALPENFOHN 140mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-010 $12.00 $0.00 9 $108.00


Cant' seem to find a spec sheet for their SP if any , any ideas what they push ?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Cant' seem to find a spec sheet for their SP if any , any ideas what they push ?


from the Alpenfoehn products fan page

Specifications:

Size 120x120x025mm

Rated Voltage 12 VDC

Operating Voltage 5 - 13,2 VDC

Noise 19,7 dB(A)

Speed (12V) 1500 rpm

Speed (7V) 850-900 rpm

Speed (5V) 500 - 550 rpm

Airflow 108 m³/h

Size 140x140x025mm

Rated Voltage 12 VDC

Noise 19,4 dB(A)

Speed (12V) 1100 rpm

Speed (7V) 600 rpm

Airflow 104,70 m³/h
PWM Yes


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> from the Alpenfoehn products fan page
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Size 120x120x025mm
> 
> Rated Voltage 12 VDC
> 
> Operating Voltage 5 - 13,2 VDC
> 
> Noise 19,7 dB(A)
> 
> Speed (12V) 1500 rpm
> 
> Speed (7V) 850-900 rpm
> 
> Speed (5V) 500 - 550 rpm
> 
> Airflow 108 m³/h
> 
> Size 140x140x025mm
> 
> Rated Voltage 12 VDC
> 
> Noise 19,4 dB(A)
> 
> Speed (12V) 1100 rpm
> 
> Speed (7V) 600 rpm
> 
> Airflow 104,70 m³/h
> PWM Yes


Yeah I found the same just can't find their static pressure rating is what I was asking.


----------



## fast_fate

sorry no curves in my info folder


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> from the Alpenfoehn products fan page
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Size 120x120x025mm
> 
> Rated Voltage 12 VDC
> 
> Operating Voltage 5 - 13,2 VDC
> 
> Noise 19,7 dB(A)
> 
> Speed (12V) 1500 rpm
> 
> Speed (7V) 850-900 rpm
> 
> Speed (5V) 500 - 550 rpm
> 
> Airflow 108 m³/h
> 
> Size 140x140x025mm
> 
> Rated Voltage 12 VDC
> 
> Noise 19,4 dB(A)
> 
> Speed (12V) 1100 rpm
> 
> Speed (7V) 600 rpm
> 
> Airflow 104,70 m³/h
> PWM Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I found the same just can't find their static pressure rating is what I was asking.
Click to expand...

Dont get too hung up on SP ratings,they are only part of the story,the PQ curve is what you are looking for.

I gots a few o deez.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont get too hung up on SP ratings,they are only part of the story,the PQ curve is what you are looking for.
> 
> I gots a few o deez.


how are the noise on those? i was looking at them for a bit but decided to grab some more ap-15s


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont get too hung up on SP ratings,they are only part of the story,the PQ curve is what you are looking for.
> 
> I gots a few o deez.


Well I'm in the market for 32 RAD fans and either going UT60's or Monsta's @ 4x 480's for my TH10, so far w/ all the feedback it keeps coming back to the AP-15's so taking a few last looks before I pull the trigger for the 3rd time.

What's the PQ curve never heard of that, and also looking for good fans with good RPM's but maintain a gooood silence to them. Might dip them to 1500 for almost pure silence as well. How are those fans of yours as far as RAD fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how are the noise on those? i was looking at them for a bit but decided to grab some more ap-15s


ALmost about to as my thread seems to be pushing it back @ that. AP-15's must've reigned king for quite some time eh?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont get too hung up on SP ratings,they are only part of the story,the PQ curve is what you are looking for.
> 
> I gots a few o deez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are the noise on those? i was looking at them for a bit but decided to grab some more ap-15s
Click to expand...

Silent in free air,not tried them on a rad yet but im very confident that the silence will remain.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Silent in free air,not tried them on a rad yet but im very confident that the silence will remain.


good to hear









sorry for the lame pun.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont get too hung up on SP ratings,they are only part of the story,the PQ curve is what you are looking for.
> 
> I gots a few o deez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm in the market for 32 RAD fans and either going UT60's or Monsta's @ 4x 480's for my TH10, so far w/ all the feedback it keeps coming back to the AP-15's so taking a few last looks before I pull the trigger for the 3rd time.
> 
> What's the PQ curve never heard of that, and also looking for good fans with good RPM's but maintain a gooood silence to them. Might dip them to 1500 for almost pure silence as well. How are those fans of yours as far as RAD fans?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how are the noise on those? i was looking at them for a bit but decided to grab some more ap-15s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALmost about to as my thread seems to be pushing it back @ that. AP-15's must've reigned king for quite some time eh?
Click to expand...

A PQ curve is this.



Notice that the performance curve is not linear,aerodynamics of the blade design play a huge part in the performance of a fan. Extreme values that manu's use are not a realistic value in regards to performance as they are the end point value.

Points of value are visual more than anything,you are looking for small gaps between the blades and small gaps between the frame and blades.

Example.





Same motor,very different blade design for different applications


----------



## szeged




----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I gots a few o deez.


I would love to see these in all white. Anywhere I can get these in North America?


----------



## LunaP

Any issues w/ them in push pull?


----------



## Deepblue77

Unsponsored plug; Ap15s and AP14s can still be found on Amazon with free prime shipping and a fantastic return policy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Unsponsored plug; Ap15s and AP14s can still be found on Amazon with free prime shipping and a *fantastic return policy*.


as if someone would return these awesome fans


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Unsponsored plug; Ap15s and AP14s can still be found on Amazon with free prime shipping and a fantastic return policy.


bout 20$ per fan though LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> as if someone would return these awesome fans


ugh guess I'll just order them from Superbiiz lol

Seems like AP-15's are the way to go. How many do you have in your case again btw? And hows the noise?


----------



## Deepblue77

Is the extra few dollars per fan really a consideration in this owner's club?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Seems like AP-15's are the way to go. How many do you have in your case again btw? And hows the noise?


i got a stack of 35 right here next to me and 15 more coming on monday.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Is the extra few dollars per fan really a consideration in this owner's club?


It is when you can easily save those 5-6$ per fan and buy the exact same fan for 5-6$ cheaper and apply the money towards other parts, no reason to waste money went not needed lol.

5-6$ per fan x 32 fans = 160-192$ more

Also am I missing something here or is it the setup?




That's pretty loud o_o


----------



## Slavik

Hey guys,

Was told to come poke my head in over here and say hi.

New Case Labs owner here, starting a new build











Will get a build log going shortly!


----------



## Barefooter

Nice! Welcome to OCN. Now fill that thing with awesome stuff.


----------



## hjpqb

Can I join this club. Here is mine


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That's pretty loud o_o


Yep... seems so until you compare it to other 'quiet' fans... see this roundup HERE - or look at some of his (Martin's) others - then you can understand why there's so much attention paid to these ugly fans.









I personally like the look of them, but that's because I'm always doing black and grey builds... so they're perfect as far as I'm concerned. I think they look as nice in a Case Labs case as they do in the MurderBox.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Was told to come poke my head in over here and say hi.
> 
> New Case Labs owner here, starting a new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get a build log going shortly!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hjpqb*
> 
> Can I join this club. Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some awesome beasts guys!









Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Some awesome beasts guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!!!


They are some awesome beasts.

Now finish yours xD


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Some awesome beasts guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are some awesome beasts.
> 
> Now finish yours xD
Click to expand...




























































I promise you the build will be on a fast pace during the holidays. I had a setback in the build that pissed me off big time and I admit I did take a break because of it but it's over now and my thrill is back


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The new enthusiest fan ??? with GT's gone.
> Snagged a few myself - in fact grabbed all they had available 1500 rpm deep orange
> The Koolroom were giving them away for $12 AU ea for both 120mm and 140mm
> 
> ALPENFOHN 120mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-009 $12.00 $0.00 11 $132.00
> ALPENFOHN 140mm WING BOOST PWM LUAL-010 $12.00 $0.00 9 $108.00


Damm ! you emptied them out ! best price I found was some Ukraine store ...


----------



## rickyman0319

If u guys have a dual bay resevior on pedestal or the bottom of the case, how do u refill the resvior?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> If u guys have a dual bay resevior on pedestal or the bottom of the case, how do u refill the resvior?


Basically same as you would with bay-res in "normal" case.

Not used bay-res in my ped, (or case for long time) but here is couple _easy_ options I can think of;

For the ped - I'ld be trying for a fill point fitted to the floor of the main chassis as my first option.

Using quick dis-connects on pump inlet outlet to be able to move the bay-res and fill - maybe take right out of case even ?

Cut tubing just a bit longer on the tube runs connected to the bay-res, so you can slide it forward to fill / top up
(same as bay-res fitting in "normal" case) as per Google Search pic below



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rickyman0319

I am using this : Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD Anti-Vibration on resevior/pump combo on the bottom of the case. the resevior is monsoon dual bay.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Is the extra few dollars per fan really a consideration in this owner's club?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Was told to come poke my head in over here and say hi.
> 
> New Case Labs owner here, starting a new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get a build log going shortly!


welcome


----------



## LunaP

Hmm someone mentioned that the TH10 only supported 480 rads vs 560's is that true? Just wanted to verify even though I'm mainly looking @ 480's for now.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm someone mentioned that the TH10 only supported 480 rads vs 560's is that true? Just wanted to verify even though I'm mainly looking @ 480's for now.


Well LunaP,
The caselabs website says it has a max radiator size of 120.4 which is a 480 Rad.

And I see no options to choose any sizes other than that in the top and bottom of the case as it's being built. Hope the info is helpful.

Jim.


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm someone mentioned that the TH10 only supported 480 rads vs 560's is that true? Just wanted to verify even though I'm mainly looking @ 480's for now.


I put a sr1 560 @ the bottom of my th10


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> I put a sr1 560 @ the bottom of my th10


WOW - what an amazing build.
Looked at it for at least 5 minutes and kept spotting different things you have done.
Almost an eclectic mix of things but done on purpose it seems.
Big BIg BIG







from me









and yeah the 560 rad fit in the ped, so no reason why they wouldn't fit in the case.
again, great work on your build.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> I put a sr1 560 @ the bottom of my th10


Candy Shop
Nice build; did you mod the case to accept the 560?


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> WOW - what an amazing build.
> Looked at it for at least 5 minutes and kept spotting different things you have done.
> Almost an eclectic mix of things but done on purpose it seems.
> Big BIg BIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah the 560 rad fit in the ped, so no reason why they wouldn't fit in the case.
> again, great work on your build.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Candy Shop
> Nice build; did you mod the case to accept the 560?


TU, no i didn't enlarge the holes intended for 480 rad cause temp and noise were fine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Screen is fitted to the S3 ped.



















Airbrush stencil for the front.





Storage mounts are done.


----------



## rickyman0319

what screen is that? what brand and model of it?


----------



## fast_fate

Nice Pics B NEG








She lookin' good !!


----------



## Fonne

Is looking at some parts to mod, but damm its hard to stop with all the things you can get in the store











This is how my Shopping Cart looks right now to the Caselab S3 ....


----------



## Pheozero

S5 motherboard tray? Going to be doing an mATX mod?


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> S5 motherboard tray? Going to be doing an mATX mod?


Has shown some pictures in this thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1362057/caselabs-mercury-s3-mini-itx-case-now-shipping/1650_30

- This is how it looks right now ... ASUS VI GENE, i7-4770k, SLI etc ....


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Thank you
> TU, no i didn't enlarge the holes intended for 480 rad cause temp and noise were fine.


Wow nice build! And good to know appreciate it!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Screen is fitted to the S3 ped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbrush stencil for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage mounts are done.


Didn't know you were painting the drive mounts as well... now if you could only get transparent drives so they would still be visible.







Those are the little touches that set it apart however!

And that screen with the new bezel...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Screen is fitted to the S3 ped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbrush stencil for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage mounts are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you were painting the drive mounts as well... now if you could only get transparent drives so they would still be visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the little touches that set it apart however!
> 
> And that screen with the new bezel...
Click to expand...

Got the rads in today as well.





And this week we are learning about mouse gynecology and the use of these skills in plumbing the S3 ped up...







And a pic of it as it sits now.


----------



## Fonne

Very nice build









What rads are you using ? - Is trying to find out if I can fit the 120mm fan in the pedestal when using Alphacool XT45 280mm.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Very nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rads are you using ? - Is trying to find out if I can fit the 120mm fan in the pedestal when using Alphacool XT45 280mm.


looks like

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14100/ex-rad-283/Aquacomputer_Airplex_Modularity_System_360_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_-_Single_Circuit_33016.html?tl=g30c95s667

to me


----------



## holgate

i built tise system a couple months ago, and i ve made a lot of changes. one of my memory sticks failed so i went out and got a set of 16gb corsair dominator gt memory, and it overclocked like a champ. i also changed the reservoir and pump to a pair of swiftech d5 pumps and a pair aquacomputer reservoirs with the d5 pump tops. i love the fountain effect. i also cleaned the wiring up a lot but i still got work to do. im also lookin to turn the amd side into a home server but i really have no reason to other than cause im bored. but anyway the main reason why im here is because when BF4 came out i started getting kernel power errors and my system would just restart automatically with no blue screen. so i drove all the way to microcenter and got the power supply (corsair hx1000) tested and it passed like i thougt it would, but i bought a corsair 1200i power supply anyway (didnt drive all that way for nothing). so after i changed the power supply everything was fine for a while until about a week or two ago i started getting that error again, so i killed my overclock on my cpu, ram and gpu's, but it still would give me that error and automatically restart. i want to say this also, when im playing BF4 the water in the gpu loop ( i have two loops, one for cpu, ram and mobo and the other for gpu's) gets really hot and to add to that the power supply is right behind the the gpu loop radiator in the bottom compartment. so what im thinking of doing is buying a pedestal to put the both my power supplies in only and also buying a new radiator mount and adding another radiator to the gpu loop. could it be possible that the heat from the radiator is making my psu overheat?

some updated pics (their cell pics so they are bad)


----------



## rickyman0319

I am some question about pedestal. how do u put the rad inside it. do u put the rad port together with the other rad port? or u put the 2nd rad's port to the other side where is the 5.25 bays is?


----------



## NYMD

Two tone MH10 arrives! Build in progress...





More photos at the link in my sig....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Two tone MH10 arrives! Build in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos at the link in my sig....


Is it just me, or are the front eLoops turned so they are exhausting air?? Just curious.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> i built tise system a couple months ago, and i ve made a lot of changes. one of my memory sticks failed so i went out and got a set of 16gb corsair dominator gt memory, and it overclocked like a champ. i also changed the reservoir and pump to a pair of swiftech d5 pumps and a pair aquacomputer reservoirs with the d5 pump tops. i love the fountain effect. i also cleaned the wiring up a lot but i still got work to do. im also lookin to turn the amd side into a home server but i really have no reason to other than cause im bored. but anyway the main reason why im here is because when BF4 came out i started getting kernel power errors and my system would just restart automatically with no blue screen. so i drove all the way to microcenter and got the power supply (corsair hx1000) tested and it passed like i thougt it would, but i bought a corsair 1200i power supply anyway (didnt drive all that way for nothing). so after i changed the power supply everything was fine for a while until about a week or two ago i started getting that error again, so i killed my overclock on my cpu, ram and gpu's, but it still would give me that error and automatically restart. i want to say this also, when im playing BF4 the water in the gpu loop ( i have two loops, one for cpu, ram and mobo and the other for gpu's) gets really hot and to add to that the power supply is right behind the the gpu loop radiator in the bottom compartment. so what im thinking of doing is buying a pedestal to put the both my power supplies in only and also buying a new radiator mount and adding another radiator to the gpu loop. could it be possible that the heat from the radiator is making my psu overheat?
> 
> some updated pics (their cell pics so they are bad)


are you using QE w/ PWM, QE or HP, HP w/ PWM?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Is it just me, or are the front eLoops turned so they are exhausting air?? Just curious.


Thanks for pointing that out







I mounted them way too late last night so I could see how it all fits. I still have to flush the rad so I'll remove and remount.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted them way too late last night so I could see how it all fits. I still have to flush the rad so I'll remove and remount.


Lol, no prob, I didn't get a full look at build log, so I didn't know if that was a planned thing or not. Glad to help though!


----------



## the_cyberspace

I got mine Mercury S3 case:












Build in progress: Black & White Workstation - Caselabs Mercury S3


----------



## kgtuning

Wishing my SMH10 would get here...


----------



## szeged

waiting on more sth10 parts to come in so i can finally get my build log to the juicy parts instead of making people suffer through sleeving and what not


----------



## SortOfGrim

early x-mas presents have arrived. The rest, fittings and other stuff, will have to wait till next year


----------



## stren

Congrats to our latest members:

AussieJueggalo
fastfate
sortofgrim
friskiest
LunaP
Fonne
hjpqb
NYMD
the_cyberspace

You've been added!


----------



## Ragsters

I really want the 31mm extended top for my Sm8 but what am I supposed to do with stock top?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Wishing my SMH10 would get here...


U still haven't gotten any yours? Hopefully it will be there before Christmas. Pls take pics of dat beauty when it arrives.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Congrats to our latest members:
> 
> AussieJueggalo
> fastfate
> sortofgrim
> friskiest
> LunaP
> Fonne
> hjpqb
> NYMD
> the_cyberspace
> 
> You've been added!


Erm, dear Stren, I'm already on the list (# 204) with my Hero Magnum (M8)
post #3483 was just a review done by HardwareCanucks. I would love to get the S5 but Santa doesn't like me anymore


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really want the 31mm extended top for my Sm8 but what am I supposed to do with stock top?


Do what you want with it. you will no longer use it on the case.


----------



## luciddreamer124

S3 and S5 + pedestal get here tomorrow!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Erm, dear Stren, I'm already on the list (# 204) with my Hero Magnum (M8)
> post #3483 was just a review done by HardwareCanucks. I would love to get the S5 but Santa doesn't like me anymore


lulz thanks - I thought that was your video haha.


----------



## X-Nine

Nope nope nope. I can't decide on a case. Guess I'll wait till Gemini fit a decision. In the mean time, I'm still waiting on PPC to get the new monsoon gear in. I hate waiting.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Congrats to our latest members:
> 
> AussieJueggalo
> fastfate
> sortofgrim
> friskiest
> LunaP
> Fonne
> hjpqb
> NYMD
> the_cyberspace
> 
> You've been added!


Thanks









But you have written "S5 + Ped" and "Black" - And I got a S3 + Ped in Gray







....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have written "S5 + Ped" and "Black" - And I got a S3 + Ped an Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


darn got confused cause you had matx board in there but I guess you modded it

Grey because I wasn't sure and defaulted to black lol. Fixing it in a sec


----------



## Fonne

Thanks









Is going to order a S5 motherboard tray next week, and hope that with some modding the mATX will fit







(Still need a new I/O + some other stuff before it will be nice)


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really want the 31mm extended top for my Sm8 but what am I supposed to do with stock top?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Do what you want with it. you will no longer use it on the case.


Like mine, sell it for scrap ? its aluminum, after all !


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> U still haven't gotten any yours? Hopefully it will be there before Christmas. Pls take pics of dat beauty when it arrives.


No I still have not got it yet. Ordered on November 29th... ended up with a goofed tracking number from FCPU.com but I've been working with them to locate it. But I found out it should be here tomorrow. And I will post pics for sure of my 2 tone SMH10.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope nope nope. I can't decide on a case. Guess I'll wait till Gemini fit a decision. In the mean time, I'm still waiting on PPC to get the new monsoon gear in. I hate waiting.


Mine is shipped but as to when it gets to the UK at this time of year is anyone's guess......


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the mean time, I'm still waiting on PPC to get the new monsoon gear in. I hate waiting.


Tell me about it


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Stren... got another one - SM8 this time - it seems you're putting entries for each...

Log is here - if you can even call it that - it was a rush job (14 hours from receipt of hardware to typing this post). Still much to do to finish things off, and will probably rebuild again next year... just cuz.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> it was a rush job (14 hours from receipt of hardware to typing this post)


Nice! I've spent 14 hours filling up online shopping carts and you finished a build.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really want the 31mm extended top for my Sm8 but what am I supposed to do with stock top?


As others said - you'll never use it again on that case.......
Unless you're handy with the metal work.
I have an idea that one day I may use it cut in half for the sides to a custom built pedestal.
Just an idea that could work


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope nope nope. I can't decide on a case. Guess I'll wait till Gemini fit a decision. In the mean time, I'm still waiting on PPC to get the new monsoon gear in. I hate waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is shipped but as to when it gets to the UK at this time of year is anyone's guess......
Click to expand...

I know the retailers should have the kits in stock today, but the fittings/tubes I'm not sure when. If they aren't available by the end of the week, I'm afraid I'll have to get something else as time is ticking on my build. Not Monsoon's fault, I understand products like this take time to get to market, but I need to get my build done. Perhaps my next build if not this one, as I love Monsoon. No Primochill for me after the crying on FB about Bitspower, though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I know the retailers should have the kits in stock today, but the fittings/tubes I'm not sure when. If they aren't available by the end of the week, I'm afraid I'll have to get something else as time is ticking on my build. Not Monsoon's fault, I understand products like this take time to get to market, but I need to get my build done. Perhaps my next build if not this one, as I love Monsoon. *No Primochill for me after the crying on FB about Bitspower*, though.


care to elaborate? i missed what happened :x


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope nope nope. I can't decide on a case. Guess I'll wait till Gemini fit a decision. In the mean time, I'm still waiting on PPC to get the new monsoon gear in. I hate waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is shipped but as to when it gets to the UK at this time of year is anyone's guess......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the retailers should have the kits in stock today, but the fittings/tubes I'm not sure when. If they aren't available by the end of the week, I'm afraid I'll have to get something else as time is ticking on my build. Not Monsoon's fault, I understand products like this take time to get to market, but I need to get my build done. Perhaps my next build if not this one, as I love Monsoon. No Primochill for me after the crying on FB about Bitspower, though.
Click to expand...

Agreed,they promised to send the bending jig for review but they seem to have forgotten how to reply to messages....








As for that debacle on FB,You obviously saw my comments on it. I stand by those comments.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Agreed,they promised to send the bending jig for review but they seem to have forgotten how to reply to messages....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for that debacle on FB,You obviously saw my comments on it. I stand by those comments.


I want link


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want link


Yeah ^^^^^^ that!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

https://www.facebook.com/bundymania.reviewer/media_set?set=a.322675304543135.1073741828.100004020046825&type=1


----------



## Thrasher1016

Ordered my Monsoon bending kit w/ saw today!

So did anyone who's in the "know", right?









Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bundymania.reviewer/media_set?set=a.322675304543135.1073741828.100004020046825&type=1


Same subject, wrong thread. Can't find the original, they must have deleted it after you called them out for taking Monsoon's wrench idea, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ordered my Monsoon bending kit w/ saw today!
> 
> So did anyone who's in the "know", right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Yup, just ordered mine. No fittings or tube to be seen so I went with BP fittings.

Now then, Should I get an S5, or wait til Gemini....? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Now then, Should I get an S5, or wait til Gemini....? hmmmmmmmm


Soooo... do you know what form factor/rad space Gemini will accommodate? I'm in the same situation right now


----------



## szeged

I don't have Facebook, can someone fill me in on what happened with primochill and bitspower?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I know the retailers should have the kits in stock today, but the fittings/tubes I'm not sure when. If they aren't available by the end of the week, I'm afraid I'll have to get something else as time is ticking on my build. Not Monsoon's fault, I understand products like this take time to get to market, but I need to get my build done. Perhaps my next build if not this one, as I love Monsoon. *No Primochill for me after the crying on FB about Bitspower*, though.
> 
> 
> 
> care to elaborate? i missed what happened :x
Click to expand...

please i dont see it !


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ordered my Monsoon bending kit w/ saw today!
> 
> So did anyone who's in the "know", right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Ordered one as well!
now all I need left is my motherboard block and AC GPU block , man waiting is hard....

btw, can I be added to the member list?
I've an SM8 and log currently in progress













LOG LINK


----------



## kgtuning

Count me in.. This just came.. SMH10


----------



## rickyman0319

can u please add me? sorry about the pic


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u please add me? sorry about the pic


I keep rubbing my eyes but nothing seems to help. Maybe some eye _drops_ will help...









In all honesty, it looks pretty good for a pinhole camera you made out of a shoebox... unless it wasn't taken with one of those - in which case it looks horrible.


----------



## rickyman0319

it is taken by S3 phone,.

this system is going to be future upgrade.

since it is going to be red and black theme. so it is going to be ROG, asrock red and black theme mb as well.

inside iit is only amd system.

I was thinking that it is going to be red fitting and tubing ( UV red anti-kink) w/ Distilled water.









I have not figure it out what is the best rad fan for it.

YL middle speed - red led
Bit Fenix Spectre PWM LED Fan Series - 120mm - Red

any fan u recommended.

later I will buy pedestal for it.


----------



## Mega Man

something is wrong there my s3 take much bette pics, if it were me i would 1 clean the camera lens 2 verify i have it set to take high res pics


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL! I didn't know the S3 came with a pinhole camera.









No matter what the picture looks like... it's an M8... so it looks great IMO!









I love my GentleTyphoon's - too bad they're going extinct. Those fans will cool just fine however - in reality, unless you're building a system that will be folding 24/7 or something along those lines, you can always just add a little more radiator to compensate for slightly less efficient fans (which is a perfectly valid decision if you're going for looks and like the look of a particular SKU). I like quiet much more than I like 'pretty' which is why the GT's are (or at least _were_) my go-to fan of choice.

The updated version is much uglier still - so as long as it's just as quiet and strong as the GT's - I'll be putting those in from now on I guess.


----------



## luciddreamer124

These cases are so awesome.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Count me in.. This just came.. SMH10


mo'


----------



## szeged

hey guys quick question, is it possible to fit a 480mm rad in the bottom of the sth10 when using a 480mm monsta in push pull up front? after looking at it and the side rad mount it seems i will have to put a ut60 up front and fit the other two monstas i have in the top and bottom


----------



## rickyman0319

I have some question reverse mb tray and sm8.

which one is better to be the rad (MCr220)? shall I put it on top or bottom of the case?

w/c sysem

Ek supreme HF
x2 750
mcr220

I want to put a drain line for it also.

this is going to be encoder pc system ( show on my sig.)


----------



## akira749

I would put it in the bottom. This way you have a smaller tubing route.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would put it in the bottom. This way you have a smaller tubing route.


if so, where is the hole going to be? is it going to be near the psu or near the resvior?


----------



## SortOfGrim

hold on, is the T10 a MUCH bigger version of the M8?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hold on, is the T10 a MUCH bigger version of the M8?


Think of it as 1 more fan slot taller.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would put it in the bottom. This way you have a smaller tubing route.
> 
> 
> 
> if so, where is the hole going to be? is it going to be near the psu or near the resvior?
Click to expand...

I would put it near the psu









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hold on, is the T10 a MUCH bigger version of the M8?


In fact it's a much bigger version of the M10.









The M8 has 8 slots and the M10 has 10 slots. The T10 is an M10 since it also have 10 slors but with 3 more flex bays in height.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have some question reverse mb tray and sm8.
> 
> which one is better to be the rad (MCr220)? shall I put it on top or bottom of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would put it in the bottom. This way you have a smaller tubing route.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would put it near the psu


I would put the rad in the roof, simple reason - to exhaust hot air from the case.
Then work your tubing options after that


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I would put the rad in the roof, simple reason - to exhaust hot air from the case.
> Then work your tubing options after that


Although the 120mm rad I have in the roof of my SM8 is indeed set to exhaust - I prefer my rads to pull cool air from the outside (which the 480mm and 240mm are)... even if they dump it into the case. After all if you're water cooling the CPU and GPUs - all that's doing is making your chipset and RAM a little warmer, and they don't get that hot in the first place.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys quick question, is it possible to fit a 480mm rad in the bottom of the sth10 when using a 480mm monsta in push pull up front? after looking at it and the side rad mount it seems i will have to put a ut60 up front and fit the other two monstas i have in the top and bottom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


anyone know the answer for this one? im thinking ill have to switch to a ut60 up front and put a monsta up top and down below.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Although the 120mm rad I have in the roof of my SM8 is indeed set to exhaust - I prefer my rads to pull cool air from the outside (which the 480mm and 240mm are)... even if they dump it into the case. After all if you're water cooling the CPU and GPUs - all that's doing is making your chipset and RAM a little warmer, and they don't get that hot in the first place.


True, true - I think we've discussed this one before








Guess I'm stuck in my old ways


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> True, true - I think we've discussed this one before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm stuck in my old ways


Well, to be totally honest - I don't think it makes 1C worth of difference one way or the other... I just find it easier to use the radiator exhaust-flow to positively pressurize the case, as well as making it easier to filter all the radiators. If I had a build with 8-10 filtered intake fans (without rads) then I'd be perfectly happy using the rad fans as exhausts.









Maybe one day when I have a TX10...









(If you can't tell... I have dust issues where I use my computers). LOL!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I just find it easier to use the radiator exhaust-flow to positively pressurize the case, as well as making it easier to filter all the radiators.


This is a bit out of left field, but has anyone ever thought about mixing up flow directions on 1 rad?
Say for a 360 having the outside fans exhaust and the middle fans intake?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> (If you can't tell... I have dust issues where I use my computers). LOL!


We all do


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> This is a bit out of left field, but has anyone ever thought about mixing up flow directions on 1 rad?
> *Say for a 360 having the outside fans exhaust and the middle fans intake?*
> We all do


that will only create a recirculation of hot air


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> This is a bit out of left field, but has anyone ever thought about mixing up flow directions on 1 rad?
> Say for a 360 having the outside fans exhaust and the middle fans intake?
> We all do


I can only think of one possibility where this would work. If you had a case that was fairly well sealed - and you had a radiator that was front-mounted - you could place a divider panel (acrylic or metal) between the two sets of fans and run it to the MB area. If the divider ran the entire width of the case you would essentially have a wind-tunnel shaped like a C with the MB in the middle of it. So the fans on one side would push air in - and the fans on the opposite side would push it back out (after it thoughtfully caressed the MB and took some extra heat with it).

Still wouldn't be terribly effective - but at least you wouldn't just be creating an re-circulation eddy at the radiator.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> that will only create a recirculation of hot air


This. Although to be honest, once the air is outside the case you don't really have to worry about that much at all because the volume of air in the room will equalize with the hotter air from the PC almost instantly (you might lose 1C but I doubt even that). That's why even if you are OC'd to the moon and running your GPUs full blast... the whole room might get noticeably hotter over time - but the air a foot away from the PC will be essentially the same temperature as the air 5 feet from it (barring HVAC or environmental factors). Thankfully actually... otherwise we'd have to have registers every 6 inches to heat or cool a house well.









No matter what you do - I haven't found a ton of difference... however, I have noticed less dust and very, very slightly better temperatures with basically EVERYTHING that moves air set as an intake (provided they are all dust filtered that is). Although in a case that doesn't have as many holes as a CL case does... it might be a good idea to have at least one or two exhaust fans.


----------



## X-Nine

I always try to have a radiator on the bottom or front of the case and fans set to intake, then the top and back as exhaust. OF course, this varies with cases where radiators are side-mounted, then you don't really worry about it as much as you just move the air sideways through the case.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I always try to have a radiator on the bottom or front of the case and fans set to intake, then the top and back as exhaust. OF course, this varies with cases where radiators are side-mounted, then you don't really worry about it as much as you just move the air sideways through the case.


This - unless you have thick carpet and no wheels to lift up the case. Or unless you doing a SMH10 style where you may have your rad side mounted at the bottom and top mounted. Now that 5 1/4" bays are less used maybe CL should release an adapter for rarely used mount bay devices into the spare PSU mount lulz.

Having rads as intakes and running positive pressure means it's a lot easier to mount filters as you can just make something to cover the entire panel.


----------



## rickyman0319

I want SM8 case that has a lot of positive pressure then negative pressure case.

if I mount the rad ontop, then the bottom has no fan at all. all the air is going tobe intake. 1 x bay resvior, 1 x hdd mount, fan mount and maybe one intake fan for it.

if I mount the rad on bottom, then I have to put fan on top as exhast, and no intake fan except fan on the hdd mount.


----------



## Ragsters

Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Barefooter

Nice looking rig you have there Ragsters. I think it looks very aesthetically pleasing just the way it is!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Nice looking rig you have there Ragsters. I think it looks very aesthetically pleasing just the way it is!


Hey thanks but I know there is more I can do to make it look neater. later down the line I will get rid of the optical drive, add an AX480 to the top and also add another 7970.


----------



## socketus

I knew you could do it ! Very coordinated, the white ram, the curving thick hoses, the gleaming fittings. Did you think of a curved line to the res top ? that elbow looks a mite sharp ;-)

Possbily velcro wrap the gpu cables ? Seasonic knows no training







Those Dwood clips were NOT the fix they appeared to be.

An added AX480 and the removal of the ODD can only heighten the look. I like those red fan blades in black frames. Well done photos, too. I told you that you should have done a build log. The few pics you've posted during the build would have made for a nice short assembly


----------



## rickyman0319

what case is that?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what case is that?


It looks to be a white reverse layout SM8 to me.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what case is that?


Its in his builder rig, Merlin SM8


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I knew you could do it ! Very coordinated, the white ram, the curving thick hoses, the gleaming fittings. Did you think of a curved line to the res top ? that elbow looks a mite sharp ;-)
> 
> Possbily velcro wrap the gpu cables ? Seasonic knows no training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Dwood clips were NOT the fix they appeared to be.
> 
> An added AX480 and the removal of the ODD can only heighten the look. I like those red fan blades in black frames. Well done photos, too. I told you that you should have done a build log. The few pics you've posted during the build would have made for a nice short assembly


I'm so glad to hear your comments. You kinda been here with me through the entire process evr since I got my case almost a year ago.







I think I can do a little more to fix the Seasonic cables but you are right about how hard they are to train. I tried many different ways to get the res top to the radiator including a 30 degree elbow but this was the best I could do. Also, what do you mean about the elbow looking a mite sharp?


----------



## socketus

In comparison to the rest of your curvy tube runs, that 90 bend at the top of the res stands out a bit, like factory ducting, you know ? just my eyes, I was thinking if you could replicate a curved run from the rad to the res top, it'd better match the curve runs of the rest of the tubing runs. Do you see that ?


----------



## stren

Look great rags - the only things I would suggest if you want to be super OCD would be to replace the black u channel with white u channel so its less noticable, and resleeve the back sleeve for power etc with white sleeve. Maybe paint the PSU white too. But that's way beyond the call of duty to me


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> In comparison to the rest of your curvy tube runs, that 90 bend at the top of the res stands out a bit, like factory ducting, you know ? just my eyes, I was thinking if you could replicate a curved run from the rad to the res top, it'd better match the curve runs of the rest of the tubing runs. Do you see that ?


I definitely see that and I tried everything I could to avoid how it ended up for that same reason. I think maybe if I had a snake type fitting I can manipulate something to work.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Look great rags - the only things I would suggest if you want to be super OCD would be to replace the black u channel with white u channel so its less noticable, and resleeve the back sleeve for power etc with white sleeve. Maybe paint the PSU white too. But that's way beyond the call of duty to me


Everything you mentioned I have thought about and would love to do one day. My next PSU will be white. If they sold the Leadex Super Flower hear in the US I would be all over it. In terms of the sleeving, you are right about there needing to be more white and less black. My previous case was black so it worked out better with that. I want a new PSU before I would redo cables. Look at the plug left of the reservoir. If you see I modded it white. Would love to make the U-channel white as well. If you know of any white U-channel let me know.


----------



## socketus

hmmm ... well, if you wanna obliterate the black, you gotta paint the fan frames white, paint the back expansion plates white, you could use either a red or white backplate for your gpu - red to match your sound card.
And while you're at it, all black screw heads need to go white. Nice touch on that wall plug. Didn't even see it till you mentioned it.

I thought that the black was fine, with fan frames, grommet c-channel, black screw heads, black psu, sleeving ... but going all white and red would get the look closer to Juthos' confectionary like build.

Oh yah - noticed the white and black sata cables - easier to remember which is which ? or .... just what you had on hand ?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> hmmm ... well, if you wanna obliterate the black, you gotta paint the fan frames white, paint the back expansion plates white, you could use either a red or white backplate for your gpu - red to match your sound card.
> And while you're at it, all black screw heads need to go white. Nice touch on that wall plug. Didn't even see it till you mentioned it.
> 
> I thought that the black was fine, with fan frames, grommet c-channel, black screw heads, black psu, sleeving ... but going all white and red would get the look closer to Juthos' confectionary like build.
> 
> Oh yah - noticed the white and black sata cables - easier to remember which is which ? or .... just what you had on hand ?


Yeah your right.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


An awesome result my friend!!! You can be proud of it!!!


----------



## Minamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


Very nice


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if SM8 and M8 door and mb tray the same size or not. I am try to change the m8 mb and door to SM8 case.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


nice!
what tubing size are you using?
I'm seeing a larde OD tubes, which I'm sure would make beautiful bends rather than going with angled fittings
but thats just me, I love bending tubes


----------



## Ixander

The SM8 is taller than the M8, wont fit.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


Hey Rags - build has come together really nice.
As it stands looks fantastic








Has some areas you want to improve - they always do.
and has upgade headspace with additional gpu's, cooling potential.
So the project is ongoing, without bank breaking complete new build.
Well done mate,
She's a beauty


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> An awesome result my friend!!! You can be proud of it!!!


Thanks buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minamoto*
> 
> Very nice


I appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> nice!
> what tubing size are you using?
> I'm seeing a larde OD tubes, which I'm sure would make beautiful bends rather than going with angled fittings
> but thats just me, I love bending tubes


Thank you. Its 3/4" OD


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey Rags - build has come together really nice.
> As it stands looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has some areas you want to improve - they always do.
> and has upgade headspace with additional gpu's, cooling potential.
> So the project is ongoing, without bank breaking complete new build.
> Well done mate,
> She's a beauty


I really appreciate your comment. I have wanted to do a custom build well.. since forever.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


it looks amazing, i never can make it work together..... ever, i have just acepted i cant make my pc look clean... tubing is the worst for me !

you really got it down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I knew you could do it ! Very coordinated, the white ram, the curving thick hoses, the gleaming fittings. Did you think of a curved line to the res top ? that elbow looks a mite sharp ;-)
> 
> Possbily velcro wrap the gpu cables ? Seasonic knows no training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Dwood clips were NOT the fix they appeared to be.
> 
> An added AX480 and the removal of the ODD can only heighten the look. I like those red fan blades in black frames. Well done photos, too. I told you that you should have done a build log. The few pics you've posted during the build would have made for a nice short assembly


i think his build looks epic.... but for easy wire training here you go




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome result my friend!!! You can be proud of it!!!
Click to expand...

absolutely true !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey Rags - build has come together really nice.
> As it stands looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has some areas you want to improve - they always do.
> and has upgade headspace with additional gpu's, cooling potential.
> So the project is ongoing, without bank breaking complete new build.
> Well done mate,
> She's a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your comment. I have wanted to do a custom build well.. since forever.
Click to expand...

first one always gets you hooked, but fair warning it only gets worse from here


----------



## Ragsters

Thanks again guys! It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Finally finished my first watercooled computer. Please let me know what I need to do to make it more aesthetically pleasing.


It's a beautiful case Ragster! Congrats!


----------



## LunaP

Question for the CL owners here. The backplate to the motherboard that you can unscrew to see everything, is it ok to remove it? I did so to shorten the length of my PSU cables and gain easier access to my GPU power cables inwards. Just wanted to know if it was just there for HP boards or if it also helped cool? if so should I reattach it?

Also no I'm not using those cables just taking measurements for now so I know the lengths I need.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Question for the CL owners here. The backplate to the motherboard that you can unscrew to see everything, is it ok to remove it? I did so to shorten the length of my PSU cables and gain easier access to my GPU power cables inwards. Just wanted to know if it was just there for HP boards or if it also helped cool? if so should I reattach it?
> 
> Also no I'm not using those cables just taking measurements for now so I know the lengths I need.


it just helps with the looks and when you use the mobo tray as a tech station.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> it just helps with the looks and when you use the mobo tray as a tech station.


Ah ok appreciate it, was just worried about anything touching the back on accident if that would cause an issue. Might Drill 2 extra holes and follow wermad's brilliance for putting GPU cables through


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah ok appreciate it, was just worried about anything touching the back on accident if that would cause an issue. Might Drill 2 extra holes and follow wermad's brilliance for putting GPU cables through


well, most of the regular cases out there don't use a backplate attached to the back of the motherboard tray, i dont think you will have any issues


----------



## rickyman0319

I have caselab SM8. I am try to decide if I want to put some fan on the bottom of the case or not.

I am putinng (2x120) MCr220 w/ 4 vipers on top, 2 fans for intakes, and 1 exhaust fan. is that enough for positive pressure or not. or I need to put some fans for it.

I am trying to make positive pressure case.


----------



## socketus

Yah, as long as you have more intake than exhaust fans, you should get positive pressure. Some peeps say to filter the intake fans but thats a bit of a problem on CL cases. Search this thread for filter - there's several solutions available.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I can put pedestal top of the case and bottom of the case of I can put it on the bottom of it.


----------



## socketus

with an SM8, yes, you can place its pedestal on top.


----------



## rickyman0319

and /or the bottom also or not.

I meant can I put it on both ( top and bottom) or only way ( bottom or top)


----------



## socketus

yes, on top and bottom

heres a build that is set up for top and bottom and he's played around with placement of pedestals

http://www.overclock.net/t/1312023/build-log-merlin-water-cooled-r-atx-sm8-w-dual-pedestals-z77x-ud5h


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> and /or the bottom also or not.
> 
> I meant can I put it on both ( top and bottom) or only way ( bottom or top)


You can put it on top and on bottom. Check Mandrix SM8 build it has 3 pedestals


----------



## akira749

Lollll Socketus you beat me here


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the difference between regular sm8 and sm8-x?


----------



## socketus

sm8-x came with the extended 120mm top and a pedestal. Its not available anymore.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL socketus... with as much knowledge as you have of all CL products and the speed with which you produce comprehensive answers to people's questions... you'd never know that you still have yet to complete your first build in one!









(Although is a CL build ever really 'finished'? I know mine aren't)


----------



## fakeblood

Hey guys, im looking to get an SM8. Planning on mounting a 480 up top and 360 up front, 2 pumps and tube res' (two loops). Other than the flexbay mount, is there anything else I should be looking to get? Id rather not drill direct into the case itself to mount the pumps and res. There are a few mounting panels that Ive seen on the store, but not entirely sure if thats what I should be looking to get.

Thanks in advance
FB


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Hey guys, im looking to get an SM8. Planning on mounting a 480 up top and 360 up front, 2 pumps and tube res' (two loops). Other than the flexbay mount, is there anything else I should be looking to get? Id rather not drill direct into the case itself to mount the pumps and res. There are a few mounting panels that Ive seen on the store, but not entirely sure if thats what I should be looking to get.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> FB


First of all, congrats, you will love it.

Second, depending on your rad thickness and whether you are doing push/pull or just push or pull, I would counsel you to look at the 31mm extended top.

Third, the dual loop, is it being done for aesthetics or for a different reason? Because the testing of dual v single loops has shown a negligible (like 1-2c) difference in temps. If it's for looks great, if it's for performance, well, it's up to you, but it adds several hundred to the build for almost no if any performance gain.

If it was a single loop, I would say look at the UN Designs Z2 bracket(s) to us as res/pump mounts.

I have not used the accessory mounts from CL, but I remember [email protected] saying that a big (ie-250mm res and pump assembly or larger) could be a bit heavy for some of the mounts.

But their accessory mounts would be the best for them just due to the modularity of the cases. I just wish the didn't obstruct the view or airflow paths so much from the looks of them.

Sorry I can't be more helpful with that part of question.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First of all, congrats, you will love it.
> 
> Second, depending on your rad thickness and whether you are doing push/pull or just push or pull, I would counsel you to look at the 31mm extended top.
> 
> Third, the dual loop, is it being done for aesthetics or for a different reason? Because the testing of dual v single loops has shown a negligible (like 1-2c) difference in temps. If it's for looks great, if it's for performance, well, it's up to you, but it adds several hundred to the build for almost no if any performance gain.
> 
> If it was a single loop, I would say look at the UN Designs Z2 bracket(s) to us as res/pump mounts.
> 
> I have not used the accessory mounts from CL, but I remember [email protected] saying that a big (ie-250mm res and pump assembly or larger) could be a bit heavy for some of the mounts.
> 
> But their accessory mounts would be the best for them just due to the modularity of the cases. I just wish the didn't obstruct the view or airflow paths so much from the looks of them.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful with that part of question.


Thanks for the input. I agree with the dual loop and infact I will give it a skip. Ill be using xspc AX series rads so nothing too thick, so should be safe with stock top even if I do go push pull.

I would like to know how/where the mounts go? I would like the res/pump to be next to the mobo rather than mounted at the front or on the front rad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Caselab owners I wanna ask something kinda off topic in a way









As you can see from my sig I have an SM5 with a sound card, so I cant run SLI then I remembered you can buy express slot extension cables.

So my question is if I used something like this



Would I have an issue with fitting my sound card in the spare slot on the SM5, would the card line up with the rear IO like normal or do you think it would sit to high?

Thanks







sorry for the kinda off topic random question


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Caselab owners I wanna ask something kinda off topic in a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from my sig I have an SM5 with a sound card, so I cant run SLI then I remembered you can buy express slot extension cables.
> 
> So my question is if I used something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Would I have an issue with fitting my sound card in the spare slot on the SM5, would the card line up with the rear IO like normal or do you think it would sit to high?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the kinda off topic random question


It might work out, I don't have an S5, I have an S3, so I can't say for sure, but I would say to look for an x1 extension/riser cable since it will be thinner and easier to work with, the one in the photo looks like an x4. And on a lot of the extensions, the part that connects to the actual card can be found with the cable coming off at a 90 degree angle so the height should be able to match up.

Just my thoughts, hope it helps.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I agree with the dual loop and infact I will give it a skip. Ill be using xspc AX series rads so nothing too thick, so should be safe with stock top even if I do go push pull.
> 
> I would like to know how/where the mounts go? I would like the res/pump to be next to the mobo rather than mounted at the front or on the front rad.


If you mean the cl mounts, there are bottom mounted plates available - here

If you mean the UN rad mounts, they are here


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> If you mean the cl mounts, there are bottom mounted plates available - here
> 
> If you mean the UN rad mounts, they are here


Cool, I had a better look at the accessories and what I was looking at requires the mount 'bar' thing


----------



## socketus

yah, it can take quite a bit of homework to figure out the possible CL parts that you COULD use ... that's what is so unique about CL - they design parts n accessories and then make them - I can't think of another case maker that even begins to approach CL's comprehensive catalog of case accessories. And what's cool - the user/buyer can suggest parts that interests CL to design and make.

Stren made a suggestion for an adapter for rarely used mount bay devices for the spare psu mount


----------



## fakeblood

Yeah Id rather make all my choices first time. I dont imagine shipping to NZ is going to be cheap even for a small item


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering can M8 pedestal do the samething as SM8 pederstal like put one on top and bottom or not.


----------



## Mega Man

can you? yes with some modding but it is not designed to do it.


----------



## rickyman0319

when you w/c your system, do u put a rear fan on back or not? cause when I see the wc system on caselab gallery, some do and some don't have it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when you w/c your system, do u put a rear fan on back or not? cause when I see the wc system on caselab gallery, some do and some don't have it.


Personal preference really, unless you need it to help airflow over the parts that aren't w/c.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is what my system look like?

do u guys think I need a rear fans or not?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> this is what my system look like?
> 
> do u guys think I need a rear fans or not?


Which fans are set to intake and exhaust? That pic doesn't give much info beside the basic info of what hardware is where. What case would it be also??


----------



## rickyman0319

bottom and front : intake

top and rear is exhaust

P/P rad on top (exhaust)
rear fan ?

1 hdd w/ fan mount on front
1 fan intake
2 x 120 fans intake

SM8


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> bottom and front : intake
> 
> top and rear is exhaust
> 
> P/P rad on top (exhaust)
> rear fan ?
> 
> 1 hdd w/ fan mount on front
> 1 fan intake
> 2 x 120 fans intake
> 
> SM8


I set my SM8 up with [email protected] and [email protected] both P/P as intakes, 120mm fan as exhaust. ALL temps have been great.

I prefer a solid over pressure inside, and the SM8 has lots of exhaust vents!!!


----------



## rickyman0319

So what am I suppose to do ? put it or leave it alone, it is blown hole not mesh fan hole.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> So what am I suppose to do ? put it or leave it alone, it is blown hole not mesh fan hole.


You could put that rear fan as an intake, that way all exhaust is at top. It's really not a life or death issue.

What do YOU WANT to do? Whatever it is do that, I was just telling you what I did and why. I didn't say you were right or wrong, it's your system, if you feel good with the way it is, leave it alone. If the temps aren't where you expected them to be and want them to possibly be better, switch top to intake and only have exhaust at the rear.


----------



## X-Nine

Bottom and front would typically be intake, rear and top as exhaust.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Bottom and front would typically be intake, rear and top as exhaust.


how do I make positive pressure on SM8 case and M8 case?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Bottom and front would typically be intake, rear and top as exhaust.


Very correct if you are air cooling, but, NOT necessary if watercooling. The "usually" cooler air on the outside of the case can do more for the radiators than following the air cooled convention of intake/exhaust.


----------



## NYMD

Time for some cutting in this MH10...


----------



## rickyman0319

does more intake fans and less exhaust make positive pressure?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Bottom and front would typically be intake, rear and top as exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Very correct if you are air cooling, but, NOT if watercooling. The "usually" cooler air on the outside of the case can do more for the radiators than following the air cooled convention of intake/exhaust.
Click to expand...

It's the same concept. You're blowing cool air up from the bottom through a hot radiator, or from the front through a radiator, and expelling the heat through the top and rear. There is literally zero difference in the principles of fan placement air and water. After two dozen builds, I can tell you from experience.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does more intake fans and less exhaust make positive pressure?


Yes


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's the same concept. You're blowing cool air up from the bottom through a hot radiator, or from the front through a radiator, and expelling the heat through the top and rear. There is literally zero difference in the principles of fan placement air and water. After two dozen builds, I can tell you from experience.


I didn't say the concepts were different, I just said it's not as necessary to stick by them with watercooled systems, especially in a case like the 4 I have from Case Labs, with the copious amount of open venting they have, I would rather have the increased pressure inside to help keep out dust, I've found little to no negative temperature difference doing my rads as intakes temp wise on any interior components, but I've found me fluid temps are the coolest that way. That's been my experience with liquid cooling. When I'm doing are cooled, I will ALWAYS set them up so that front/bottom are intake, and top/back are exhaust, because that has helped keep the components the coolest for those builds.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys quick question for those w/ TH10 series cases and or even MH10. Wondering if its possible to hook up a XSPC Res OR res/pump combo like in the photo here WITHOUT screwing in additional holes, and if so how would I go about it? If not what screw size is usually best and how's the vibration/ratling (for the combos?)

Just taking this into consideration for a 2nd res and or combores.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys quick question for those w/ TH10 series cases and or even MH10. Wondering if its possible to hook up a XSPC Res OR res/pump combo like in the photo here WITHOUT screwing in additional holes, and if so how would I go about it? If not what screw size is usually best and how's the vibration/ratling (for the combos?)
> 
> Just taking this into consideration for a 2nd res and or combores.


I'm assuming your referring to the res that's free standing by itself on the floor in the middle of the case and not the one mounted to the mobo tray.

Since that photo shows one of the vertical accessory mounting bars, it would make sense to get one or two accessory mounting plates to attach to that vertical bar and use it to mount an additional res. two of the small accessory mounts (1 top and 1 bottom with a big res like you have on the mobo tray) should give enough strength. It might obstruct some airflow but......... Otherwise, you could use a Bitspower D5 pump top and the res upgrade and use the included mount to mount to the floor. If you did the drilling on one of those removable fan hole covers and used the included rubber dampers, you won't have much if any vibes or rattling.

I don't remember screw hole size that the pump top mounts come with. But i have used both 6-32 and M4-.7 to mount them with (depended on the case, caselabs uses a lot of 6-32 for their cases so for builds I do in their cases I use 6-32 personally).

And I don't have a TH10 or MH10; I have 1 STH10, 2 SM8's and an S3. So I don't know if my post will count or not.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm assuming your referring to the res that's free standing by itself on the floor in the middle of the case and not the one mounted to the mobo tray.
> 
> Since that photo shows one of the vertical accessory mounting bars, it would make sense to get one or two accessory mounting plates to attach to that vertical bar and use it to mount an additional res. two of the small accessory mounts (1 top and 1 bottom with a big res like you have on the mobo tray) should give enough strength. It might obstruct some airflow but......... Otherwise, you could use a Bitspower D5 pump top and the res upgrade and use the included mount to mount to the floor. If you did the drilling on one of those removable fan hole covers and used the included rubber dampers, you won't have much if any vibes or rattling.
> 
> I don't remember screw hole size that the pump top mounts come with. But i have used both 6-32 and M4-.7 to mount them with (depended on the case, caselabs uses a lot of 6-32 for their cases so for builds I do in their cases I use 6-32 personally).
> 
> And I don't have a TH10 or MH10; I have 1 STH10, 2 SM8's and an S3. So I don't know if my post will count or not.


My apologies this is for the center one mounted against the wall not the floor one.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> My apologies this is for the center one mounted against the wall not the floor one.


So your wanting to know if that's a good place for it? I think it's great. You already have holes there for standoffs, so any 6-32 screw will work to hold the brackets there. And I don't think vibes will be an issue, with the cards and all weighing the mobo tray down, you should be good.

And if you mean that itty-bitty one sitting back by the mid plate, the same applies as per my first post, except you would have to drill the mid plate for the mount. But the EK tube mounts allow you to us a single screw per mount for mounting if memory serves.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> *So your wanting to know if that's a good place for it?* I think it's great. You already have holes there for standoffs, so any 6-32 screw will work to hold the brackets there. And I don't think vibes will be an issue, with the cards and all weighing the mobo tray down, you should be good.


I'm wanting to know if its possible w/o needing to drill holes or any modifications , and if so how, you're mentioning screw holes but I"m only seeing cable wrap areas close to that vicinity, so was just curious how one would go about installing it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm wanting to know if its possible w/o needing to drill holes or any modifications , and if so how, you're mentioning screw holes but I"m only seeing cable wrap areas close to that vicinity, so was just curious how one would go about installing it.


The holes I mentioned were the ones already holding the(a) res to the motherboard tray.

I don't know if you realize that there are 3 reservoirs in that photo. So without knowing exactly which one your talking about, it's hard to answer.

Your second post on this to clarify which one you meant said "the center one MOUNTED against the wall." Which to me meant the one MOUNTED on the wall ie: the one in mounts on the motherboard tray, since it's mounted and centered in the computer.

There is one by the accessory mount bracket, one mounted to the motherboard tray and then a tiny unit half hidden by the one close to the accessory rail.

If you mean that little one, I don't know how you would mount there without drilling holes. Maybe Velcro and a metal plate. Mount the res to a metal plate and then use the HD Velcro to mount that plate to the wall........

I'm not shy about drilling two holes in the case personally. It's aluminum, so the bits go through easy, and if you do it right, it would not be an issue even if you removed the mounts later or wanted to sell it, it's just two screw holes.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The holes I mentioned were the ones already holding the(a) res to the motherboard tray.
> 
> I don't know if you realize that there are 3 reservoirs in that photo. So without know exactly which one, it's hard to answer.
> 
> There is one by the accessory mount bracket, one mounted to the motherboard tray and then a tiny unit half hidden by the one close to the accessory rail.
> 
> If you mean that little one, I don't know how you would mount there without drilling holes. Maybe Velcro and a metal plate. Mount the res to a metal plate and then use the HD Velcro to mount that plate to the wall........


I mentioned the center one mounted against the wall, I'm only seeing 3, and specified it's not the floor one.

I circled it here.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I mentioned the center one mounted against the wall, I'm only seeing 3, and specified it's not the floor one.
> 
> I circled it here.


Ok, thank you for that! Now, how is that res sitting there currently? Is it not attached to anything? Because there ARE two threaded holes near those mounts that are used by the screws that hold the rear cover plate to the motherboard tray. You could use longer screws from the rear, so that you have the ability to use nuts on the front to hold the reservoir brackets. OR, the plate idea comes back to mind, and instead of Velcro, use crews to go through the new plate and mount it to where the extra open motherboard standoff would go.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> So what am I suppose to do ? put it or leave it alone, it is blown hole not mesh fan hole.


Everything intake except the one 120 exhaust is my usual recommendation. You want to maximize the water/air heat transfer,cooler external air provides this,recycled air from radiators doesnt.


----------



## kgtuning

Anyone have a SMH10 or STH10 with the vertical accessory mount? and have a picture of it?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/vertical-accessory-mounts-pricing-varies/


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok, thank you for that! Now, how is that res sitting there currently? Is it not attached to anything? Because there ARE two threaded holes near those mounts that are used by the screws that hold the rear cover plate to the motherboard tray. You could use longer screws from the rear, so that you have the ability to use nuts on the front to hold the reservoir brackets. OR, the plate idea comes back to mind, and instead of Velcro, use crews to go through the new plate and mount it to where the extra open motherboard standoff would go.


how many inches do I need to get in order to put the rad rear of the mb tray?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how many inches do I need to get in order to put the rad rear of the mb tray?


What?


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to put a tower resevior on the rear of SM8 case and I don't want to modded the case. what do I need to do?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I want to put a tower resevior on the rear of SM8 case and I don't want to modded the case. what do I need to do?


not to be rude, but i need the English translation to be able to help you !


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys quick question for those w/ TH10 series cases and or even MH10. Wondering if its possible to hook up a XSPC Res OR res/pump combo like in the photo here WITHOUT screwing in additional holes, and if so how would I go about it? If not what screw size is usually best and how's the vibration/ratling (for the combos?)
> 
> Just taking this into consideration for a 2nd res and or combores.


I want to put resevior like this w/o any modding. how do I do it?

the one that is next to the mb.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Was there ever a conversation / consensus as to what is the best way to cut holes for Bitspower pass throughs in CaseLabs cases?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Was there ever a conversation / consensus as to what is the best way to cut holes for Bitspower pass throughs in CaseLabs cases?


Looks like a 3/4" holesaw is going to do it. What are the other choices?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Was there ever a conversation / consensus as to what is the best way to cut holes for Bitspower pass throughs in CaseLabs cases?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Looks like a 3/4" holesaw is going to do it. What are the other choices?


Hole saw is def the way to go - 19mm if you get metric


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Would not a drill bit leave a cleaner hole than a hole saw?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys quick question for those w/ TH10 series cases and or even MH10. Wondering if its possible to hook up a XSPC Res OR res/pump combo like in the photo here WITHOUT screwing in additional holes, and if so how would I go about it? If not what screw size is usually best and how's the vibration/ratling (for the combos?)
> 
> Just taking this into consideration for a 2nd res and or combores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put resevior like this w/o any modding. how do I do it?
> 
> the one that is next to the mb.
Click to expand...

ah, use a really big one , big enough to stretch form one hole to another in the MB tray ( for the other mobo size standoffs )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Was there ever a conversation / consensus as to what is the best way to cut holes for Bitspower pass throughs in CaseLabs cases?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 3/4" holesaw is going to do it. What are the other choices?
Click to expand...

dremmel really really slowly and accurately ? or have access to a laser cnc or any cnc !







{ i know i wish }


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Would not a drill bit leave a cleaner hole than a hole saw?


Definitely not, if you use the proper hole saw with carbide tips, they leave a flawless cut, use oil while cutting it and low pressure and speed. Perfect hole!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Don't think you're using the right drill bits then.  If hole saws were better, then they would be the industry standard.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah, use a really big one , big enough to stretch form one hole to another in the MB tray ( for the other mobo size standoffs )
> dremmel really really slowly and accurately ? or have access to a laser cnc or any cnc !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> { i know i wish }


Hehe I'll trust my drill over dremel. I do really envy the mod logs where they show awesome drill presses in action on these cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Definitely not, if you use the proper hole saw with carbide tips, they leave a flawless cut, use oil while cutting it and low pressure and speed. Perfect hole!


Right on. Center punch it if you have one and go slow. Remove the tip a few times for cleaning. I don't have any oil or wax but that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Would not a drill bit leave a cleaner hole than a hole saw?


Well yes you are probably right there.
I've got 2 good hole saw kits and have come to rely on them a bit as I don't have "large size" drill bits.
I'm always be ready to file down / dremel clean up the hole saw cut.

Use a test piece first - is probably good advice.
Hmm - I might acually go drill one out now and I'll post a few pics for you


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yeah, that's generally where hole saws are used, is when a large enough drill bit would be to costly, or slow and wasteful. That or if someone wants to cut out a perfect circle.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't think you're using the right drill bits then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If hole saws were better, then they would be the industry standard.


Actually, the industry standard for making a hole is different depending on the size of the hole, the substrate getting the hole, and the tolerance of said hole.

Up to a half inch, I'd use a drill bit, over that size, in thin material, I'll use a holesaw. In thick material, I'll use my end mills in a HAAS VMC.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright, I'll give you credence, you apparently know about more about it then I thought. Maybe I've never used any real high quality hole saws.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Alright, I'll give you credence, you apparently know about more about it then I thought. Maybe I've never used any real high quality hole saws.


Thank you, and I wish there WAS a universally appropriate tool for such things!


----------



## Mega Man

just be thankful you all dont have to use one of these ....

or

although it is aluminum so it wouldnt be that bad


----------



## kgtuning

Oh man, I have used the second one... Probably 20 years ago at a friends house.


----------



## fast_fate

So it turns out that we need a hole between 19.5mm and 20mm for the Bitspower panel pass-through / bulkhead fitting.
The 19mm hole saw's effort ended up a bit too sloppy.
So downsized to 17mm and then tidied up with file and dremel.

 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just be thankful you all dont have to use one of these ....
> 
> or
> 
> although it is aluminum so it wouldnt be that bad


i use both of those for small carpentry projects, if you have sharp bits and have forearms like popeye, you can go at a pretty good pace and they don't make as much of a mess








don't knock the old ways


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> So it turns out that we need a hole between 19.5mm and 20mm for the Bitspower panel pass-through / bulkhead fitting.
> The 19mm hole saw's effort ended up a bit too sloppy.
> So downsized to 17mm and then tidied up with file and dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a 25/32" hole saw I use just for them, equals 19.8mm


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thanks for all the responses! So is that like 13/16 inch hole saw then? Does anyone have any recommendations? I tried using a step drip bit and it was nasty.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses! So is that like 13/16 inch hole saw then? Does anyone have any recommendations? I tried using a step drip bit and it was nasty.


LOOK at the post just above yours!!

It's 25/32, NOT 13/16, 13/16 leaves too much slop!!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Oops sorry, didn't see that. Do you have a link to the one you use?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I have a 25/32" hole saw I use just for them, equals 19.8mm


Maybe my skills are not up to standard OR my drill's chuck assembly is slightly bent ???
BUT I believe that 25/32" is too big by time the hole is made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses! So is that like 13/16 inch hole saw then? Does anyone have any recommendations? I tried using a step drip bit and it was nasty.


If I was to buy an imperial hole saw specifically for the job it would be 23/32" and file out inner lip after.
23/32 = 18.25mm.
But the hole (for me anyway) would be a smidge bigger than that when cut.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Oops sorry, didn't see that. Do you have a link to the one you use?


I have both this one: http://www.starrett.com/saws/product-detail/Saws/PTA-and-Hand-Saw-Blades/Hole-Saws/Bi-Metal/DH2532

And this one: http://www.starrett.com/saws/product-detail/Saws/PTA-and-Hand-Saw-Blades/Hole-Saws/Bi-Metal/KCSC20-N


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Was there ever a conversation / consensus as to what is the best way to cut holes for Bitspower pass throughs in CaseLabs cases?


Step drill using a pilot hole.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Step drill using a pilot hole.


I'll stick to hole saws for the Caselabs cases. Sheet metal bodied cases I'd use a step drill, but the holes don't come out as clean as I like on the CL cases without having to dress them afterwards.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Step drill using a pilot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick to hole saws for the Caselabs cases. Sheet metal bodied cases I'd use a step drill, but the holes don't come out as clean as I like on the CL cases without having to dress them afterwards.
Click to expand...

Strange,I have used them on 2.5mm alu before with no problems..even 2mm steel is do-able.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Strange,I have used them on 2.5mm alu before with no problems..even 2mm steel is do-able.


^ this. drilled 2x 20mm holes without any problems, I did added double masking tape just to be safe

edit: btw, order shipped at the 23rd..will I see it this year?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Strange,I have used them on 2.5mm alu before with no problems..even 2mm steel is do-able.


I am glad they worked out well for you.


----------



## Deepblue77

My black sm8 arrived in perfect condition and I have been working on the cooling system. This case is an absolute dream to work on. It's so much better than any off the shelf chassis. I will post some pics after Christmas.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys since you're talking about drilling and all, what's that rubber looking ring application that people put over the holes its like thing but it inserts into the edge of the whole protecting it and making it look more professional. You have to push it against the edges and mold it around.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys since you're talking about drilling and all, what's that rubber looking ring application that people put over the holes its like thing but it inserts into the edge of the whole protecting it and making it look more professional. You have to push it against the edges and mold it around.


Either you mean rubber grommets, or the rubber U-channel? If it's rubber u-channel, look at this,

http://www.caselabs-store.com/rubber-u-channel/


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys since you're talking about drilling and all, what's that rubber looking ring application that people put over the holes its like thing but it inserts into the edge of the whole protecting it and making it look more professional. You have to push it against the edges and mold it around.


That would be rubber U channel. You can get the stuff Caselabs uses from their site:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/rubber-u-channel/


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'll stick to hole saws for the Caselabs cases. Sheet metal bodied cases I'd use a step drill, but the holes don't come out as clean as I like on the CL cases without having to dress them afterwards.


Mine have always come out fine...







Of course, now I use the drill press instead of doing them all by hand...


----------



## szeged

the build is starting to come together







gotta order some more angle fittings etc etc, got some spots where i highly doubt i can get the acrylic to bend to where i need it to.

pics -








all monsta rads stuffed in there, makes this case feel small.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the build is starting to come together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta order some more angle fittings etc etc, got some spots where i highly doubt i can get the acrylic to bend to where i need it to.
> 
> pics -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all monsta rads stuffed in there, makes this case feel small.


Just curious as to why you chose to mount the rads & fans inside the rad mounts that way? not saying its right or wrong, its just most (actually every one of them, including mine) builds I've seen in this case and others that have those specific radiator mounts put the fans outside the mount and the radiator inside the mount with the mount sandwhiched between them. And again, I am NOT saying it's wrong, just curious why you chose that way.

Lol, I figured out how to do that dang spoiler thing. yay


----------



## szeged

no specific reason really lol, if it causes any problems i can always switch it, but for now its working just fine







looking in the bottom compartment of the case atm...this is gonna be a major pita to pipe up.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no specific reason really lol, if it causes any problems i can always switch it, but for now its working just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking in the bottom compartment of the case atm...this is gonna be a major pita to pipe up.


Yeah, I have 2-UT60 480's down below, a UT60 360 and 480 up top, and then an XT45 480 up front. pipings a bugger for sure.


----------



## X-Nine

Just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! CaseLabs is closed today, but there's always time for holiday cheer.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Merry X-mas to all


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! CaseLabs is closed today, but there's always time for holiday cheer.


Indeed!!

Merry X-Mas to all of you too!!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses! So is that like 13/16 inch hole saw then? Does anyone have any recommendations? I tried using a step drip bit and it was nasty.


Too much play with hole saw unless you are using a drill press, and sometimes it may not be practical depending on the size of the case part to use a drill press. 13/16 Step drill with lubricating oil will give you the cleanest hole. I experimented with the hole saw, and ended up with some scratches on the mid plate.







Which I replaced from CL. I was trying to route some tubing for the res. With the step drill, it worked great.
Also, have drilled some holes with pass throughs for drainage.


----------



## Mega Man

merry christmas guys @@@

but my case labs is never closed.. thing has more holes then swiss cheese.. how did you do it xnine?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> merry christmas guys @@@
> 
> but my case labs is never closed.. thing has more holes then swiss cheese.. how did you do it xnine?


Sent the guys home, then plugged the holes with fans and radiators


----------



## Mega Man

hehe!


----------



## rickyman0319

1. does SM8 or M8 fits both UT60 & ST30 (240) on top mount?
2. does SM8 fits UT60 (240) P/P on top mount?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 1. does SM8 or M8 fits both UT60 & ST30 (240) on top mount?
> 2. does SM8 fits UT60 (240) P/P on top mount?


Yes to both! There is 114mm space from mobo to top of case and bottom of case, UT60 with 2-25mm fans is 110mm, so should clear fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 1. does SM8 or M8 fits both UT60 & ST30 (240) on top mount?
> 2. does SM8 fits UT60 (240) P/P on top mount?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to both! There is 114mm space from mobo to top of case and bottom of case, UT60 with 2-25mm fans is 110mm, so should clear fine.
Click to expand...

idk about the s8, but you can also get the extended top and fit more !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk about the s8, but you can also get the extended top and fit more !


S8?? The M8 has 100mm space above the mobo to top of case, so yes, a UT60 with one fan will fit without needing to do the extended top. The bottom gives 52mm clearance, so I would not do it there.


----------



## Mega Man

sm8*


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sm8*


The SM8 I KNOW will work with a UT60 P/P up top, I have two of those cases, and both have 60mm+rads up top in P/P, one an EK XTX 480 (64mm), the other a Coolgate Ultimate 480 (60mm), neither needed the extended top.


----------



## Mega Man

.................. it was an option.... that is it


----------



## szeged

sth10 is coming along nicely, gotta redo a few of the bends, but so far most of it is goin easy


----------



## YP5 Toronto

hotness


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sth10 is coming along nicely, gotta redo a few of the bends, but so far most of it is goin easy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW! looks incredible. nice work.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> WOW! looks incredible. nice work.


thanks, trying to make a new tube for that front one that is angled slightly up since its bothering me a lot lol.


----------



## fast_fate

Lookin' real good mate !!!
She's shaping up well.
Gone from hibernation into super-over-drive


----------



## szeged

lol yeah







was waiting on 3 different packages with WC supplies in them to arrive, finally got here so i could get to work







this is just the first draft of the loop, getting more acrylic in tomorrow and some more angle fittings so i can clean up the bends a bit, some of them are off by a few degrees or so and ruining the parallel look of the tubing







i install pipes like this in buildings at work every day and i get super ocd if something like that is off by even a tiny bit lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sth10 is coming along nicely, gotta redo a few of the bends, but so far most of it is goin easy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, looking great!








But what if you add another gpu?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Wow, looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what if you add another gpu?


i actually have a second 780ti classy sitting here next to me, gonna bench them one at a time for now and ill add the second one in after i redo the loop with cleaner bends sometime this coming week


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sth10 is coming along nicely, gotta redo a few of the bends, but so far most of it is goin easy


I like it, looking good.

Now a question for you, is that rotary fitting needed on the GPU block? Could you have reversed the intake/outlet so that the rotary fitting could be deleted possibly? I just think it would be a cleaner look personally, especially if there is a window on that case. (ie: instead of top-right port & rotary, use top-left port no rotary, and swap bottom-left port fitting over to bottom-right.) I know it would mean redoing two pipes, but you said you were redoing some pipes anyways.

Just my two cents.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I like it, looking good.
> 
> Now a question for you, is that rotary fitting needed on the GPU block? Could you have reversed the intake/outlet so that the rotary fitting could be deleted possibly? I just think it would be a cleaner look personally, especially if there is a window on that case. (ie: instead of top-right port & rotary, use top-left port no rotary, and swap bottom-left port fitting over to bottom-right.) I know it would mean redoing two pipes, but you said you were redoing some pipes anyways.
> 
> Just my two cents.


the cpu block inlet is actually in the very middle of the top two gpu outlets lol, and its ever so slightly to the right side so i would have a bend in the tubing either way, or have to use the fitting either way the problem is since its just slightly to the right by a mm or two that i needed to use the fitting where i put it to get a straight run on that acrylic from the gpu block to the cpu block, trust me i bent like 15 pieces of acrylic trying to get it right on but it just looked bad every time







ill look at doing it again when i do redo the loop though


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the cpu block inlet is actually in the very middle of the top two gpu outlets lol, and its ever so slightly to the right side so i would have a bend in the tubing either way, or have to use the fitting either way the problem is since its just slightly to the right by a mm or two that i needed to use the fitting where i put it to get a straight run on that acrylic from the gpu block to the cpu block, trust me i bent like 15 pieces of acrylic trying to get it right on but it just looked bad every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill look at doing it again when i do redo the loop though


That's what it looked like to me from pics, just ever so slightly right of center on that CPU inlet, I was just wondering and that's why I was asking. I just figured that everywhere else was bends in the tube, there had to be a reason there wasn't one there.

Lookin' good still.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's what it looked like to me from pics, just ever so slightly right of center on that CPU inlet, I was just wondering and that's why I was asking.
> 
> Lookin' good still.


If i was better at bending the acrylic i could probably get a piece in there to eliminate the need for that fitting there, but alas, this was my first time and i admittedly suck at it lol.


----------



## Georgey123

Finished SM8


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Finished SM8


So sexy!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the cpu block inlet is actually in the very middle of the top two gpu outlets lol, and its ever so slightly to the right side so i would have a bend in the tubing either way, or have to use the fitting either way the problem is since its just slightly to the right by a mm or two that i needed to use the fitting where i put it to get a straight run on that acrylic from the gpu block to the cpu block, trust me i bent like 15 pieces of acrylic trying to get it right on but it just looked bad every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill look at doing it again when i do redo the loop though


I may be wrong but I recall that the EK blocks on S-2011 perform best when rotated 90 degrees.
This may solve your acrlic link from gpu and get slightly better CPU temps.
Would be pretty easy to tweak a mm with the acrlic if that's all it's off center when cpu block is rotated.
Worth a look ??


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Finished SM8


Another classy build worthy of our beloved CaseLabs.
Great stuff








Can't wait to get back on my SM8 build


----------



## LunaP

Phew finally started my build log.

Need to catch up with pics as a few more packages arrived today, and waiting on some trace claims from lost packages to be escalated from PPC and FCPU, was hoping to have this started before xmas but my fault for choosing USPS. All Fedex and UPS shipments made it unharmed.


----------



## mdempsey

How would I get ahold of someone from CaseLabs to speak with. I have a little issue I need to get some help with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdempsey*
> 
> How would I get ahold of someone from CaseLabs to speak with. I have a little issue I need to get some help with. Thanks in advance!


email [email protected]


----------



## szeged

anyone have any ideas for a fan filter for a 480mm rad on the front of a sth10? cant leave mine open like this because itll be dirty in hours with all the dust where i live.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone have any ideas for a fan filter for a 480mm rad on the front of a sth10? cant leave mine open like this because itll be dirty in hours with all the dust where i live.


Check out DemciFlex, they havea wide array of filter options.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Check out DemciFlex, they havea wide array of filter options.


yeah i just ordered the 4x 140mm demciflex one for it, i swear i searched PPCs up and down left and right for it but i must have missed it, finally went back and looked again and found it







do you know if the sticky tape they use on the back of the magnetic strip is easy to pull off for cleaning etc? i used their sth10 kit yesterday but havent tried to remove them completely yet.


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

hey fakeblood fellow nz enthusiast here i can tell you what sort of cost to expect if you would like i have a sm8 with extended top and the front rad mount attachement havnt posted here in ages lol so my rig pics are way out of date will try and sort out update lol


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Check out DemciFlex, they havea wide array of filter options.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i just ordered the 4x 140mm demciflex one for it, i swear i searched PPCs up and down left and right for it but i must have missed it, finally went back and looked again and found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if the sticky tape they use on the back of the magnetic strip is easy to pull off for cleaning etc? i used their sth10 kit yesterday but havent tried to remove them completely yet.
Click to expand...

I've never personally used them, but I've always heard good things. Though I'm not sure why you'd pull the magnetic strip? I believe they have adhesive on one side. This is because aluminum is non-ferrous and non-magnetic, so the tape with adhere to the aluminum but allow the dust filter to magnetically adhere to the tape.


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Yeah Id rather make all my choices first time. I dont imagine shipping to NZ is going to be cheap even for a small item


i reccomend the optional extra front rad mount cage and the extended top all up with those and shipping to nz and clearing customs fee it came to around 1100 nzd i also picked some other options like xl window etc so your total cost may be less hope that helps you wont regret buying a caslabs!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDARKSPAWN*
> 
> i reccomend the optional extra front rad mount cage and the extended top all up with those and shipping to nz and clearing customs fee it came to around 1100 nzd i also picked some other options like xl window etc so your total cost may be less hope that helps you wont regret buying a caslabs!


Cheers for the input man.

Will have some saving to do before I make the purchase


----------



## iDARKSPAWN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Cheers for the input man.
> 
> Will have some saving to do before I make the purchase


when i sort update for my rig will show you rad clearance you can fit anything into the case i have a alphacool monsta up front now in push/pull can do that up top too no probs the extended top can also house bits other than just the rad can fit fan control boards, led setups etc


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've never personally used them, but I've always heard good things. Though I'm not sure why you'd pull the magnetic strip? I believe they have adhesive on one side. This is because aluminum is non-ferrous and non-magnetic, so the tape with adhere to the aluminum but allow the dust filter to magnetically adhere to the tape.


For pics







the filters are kinda bulky and imo a bit ugly so for pics I'd want to take it off. Got the 560mm filter in hand now, fits perfectly


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've never personally used them, but I've always heard good things. Though I'm not sure why you'd pull the magnetic strip? I believe they have adhesive on one side. This is because aluminum is non-ferrous and non-magnetic, so the tape with adhere to the aluminum but allow the dust filter to magnetically adhere to the tape.
> 
> 
> 
> For pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the filters are kinda bulky and imo a bit ugly so for pics I'd want to take it off. Got the 560mm filter in hand now, fits perfectly
Click to expand...

Ah! Ok!

Jim is looking in to the possibility for dust filters in future chassis. It's just hard as we don't have the machinery to make them right now, but that may change or we may even outsource them. They have to be up to CL standards though, ya know? Better to not include them than to include crappy ones that aren't worth the hassles and headaches for customers or for us with RMA's and poor QC.


----------



## szeged

Great to hear the filters aren't forgotten







take your time and get them tight the first time instead of having to do 15 revisions of them lol. The demciflex ones are nice, probably the best built filters I've used, bit like I mentioned earlier they're kinda bulky and a bit on the ugly side when used on the outside of the case. But I'd rather it be ugly than have to clean it every day lol


----------



## Ragsters

My favorite filters thus far are these from Silverstone.


----------



## SortOfGrim

it's true the Demciflex don't look that great but they do perform well. I placed one on the inside of the psu door side and no one would tell it's there








However the front does have 2 visible







but like I said they work


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> My favorite filters thus far are these from Silverstone.


The problem with those, though, is that if you don't have a magnetic surface to attach them to and you have to attach them to fans, you have to remove all of the screws from the fans to get them off and clean them.

We're looking to do a universal, clip or screw on to the chassis frame itself application so users can easily remove a large, multi-fan filter than worry about singular filters. That's just a personal nitpick about fan filters, though and those are a great option.


----------



## szeged

I like the way the demciflex work on the sides and top of the sth10, completely hidden amd easy to remove and clean, bit the front of the case is a bit different to use lol, either hide it inside and can't clean it easily, or put it outside and look ugly lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I like the way the demciflex work on the sides and top of the sth10, completely hidden amd easy to remove and clean, bit the front of the case is a bit different to use lol, either hide it inside and can't clean it easily, or put it outside and look ugly lol.


I'd go inside. Better asthetics trumps the easy to clean feature on the outside of a case, imo.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd go inside. Better asthetics trumps the easy to clean feature on the outside of a case, imo.


ill see if i can make it work


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The problem with those, though, is that if you don't have a magnetic surface to attach them to and you have to attach them to fans, you have to remove all of the screws from the fans to get them off and clean them.
> 
> We're looking to do a universal, clip or screw on to the chassis frame itself application so users can easily remove a large, multi-fan filter than worry about singular filters. That's just a personal nitpick about fan filters, though and those are a great option.


I use a vacuum with hose adapter.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I love the look of those Silverstone filters... but I thought the style I bought was overpriced!

The cheapest I could find the other style (the magnetic ones) was around $7/ea! At that price just outfitting my M8 with filters on every intake fan would run me over $100 after shipping!









That makes getting custom DEMCiflex filters made to exactly fit the inside (naturally they don't have an M8+Ped set available yet) seem much more reasonably priced since at least it's an all-in-one filter and can be hidden, allows for filtering air that passes around the rads, etc. and can come off for cleaning with ease rather than messing with screws each time.

Also something to think of is that the fans can actually pull air from the entire grill area on a pedestal - rather than being restricted at the fan... I'm sure the difference is less than .01% but it should allow for _very slightly_ better efficiency.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ah! Ok!
> 
> *Jim is looking in to the possibility for dust filters in future chassis*. It's just hard as we don't have the machinery to make them right now, but that may change or *we may even outsource them*. They have to be up to CL standards though, ya know? Better to not include them than to include crappy ones that aren't worth the hassles and headaches for customers or for us with RMA's and poor QC.


Could always start a sweat shop in china









#goingtohell
j/k j/k


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ah! Ok!
> 
> *Jim is looking in to the possibility for dust filters in future chassis*. It's just hard as we don't have the machinery to make them right now, but that may change or *we may even outsource them*. They have to be up to CL standards though, ya know? Better to not include them than to include crappy ones that aren't worth the hassles and headaches for customers or for us with RMA's and poor QC.
> 
> 
> 
> Could always start a sweat shop in china
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #goingtohell
> j/k j/k
Click to expand...

LOL. We aren't (insert mass production company name here). I'm sure we can find someone in the USA or any place that actually has human rights and pays their employees a livable wage to do that for us.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> LOL. We aren't (insert mass production company name here). I'm sure we can find someone in the USA or any place that actually has human rights and pays their employees a livable wage to do that for us.


I'll CAD 'em up for ya!!!










Thanks - T


----------



## rickyman0319

if u guys put a fan filters on the fan w/ rad (p/p), do u guys put it top fan, bottom fan or both?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if u guys put a fan filters on the fan w/ rad (p/p), do u guys put it top fan, bottom fan or both?


You are trying to keep dust out of your radiator and case.


----------



## rickyman0319

yes I am try to keep dust from case and rad.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> yes I am try to keep dust from case and rad.


Not a question. What I was saying is that if running push-pull on top of the case put the filter on the top of the upper fans to minimize dust from going to your rad and case.


----------



## rickyman0319

ty


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just realized that the drive cages someone linked me to are for standard PSU side and NOT reverse.
> I'm not sure there ARE drive bay cages for the PSU side on a reverse setup... so now I have 3 cages I can't use.
> There's gotta be something that fits in there. Else this is gonna mess my theme up a bit.


[/quote]

Luna - posted my reply to your above issue here rather that the water cooling gallery.
Can you link us what you bought exactly.
This doesn't make sense to me - reversed or standard - same cages I'm sure.
At the very least I'll be darn surprised if they don't fit.
Cages from MH10 (which I'ld guess are exact same part number as yours) are inter-changable between standard and reversed.

This is part number I have which fits both my standard and reversed MH10's.
from CaseLabs site *"This part fits: M8/M10/T10/MH10/TH10"*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*


Luna - posted my reply to your above issue here rather that the water cooling gallery.
Can you link us what you bought exactly.
This doesn't make sense to me - reversed or standard - same cages I'm sure.
At the very least I'll be darn surprised if they don't fit.
Cages from MH10 (which I'ld guess are exact same part number as yours) are inter-changable between standard and reversed.

This is part number I have which fits both my standard and reversed MH10's.
from CaseLabs site *"This part fits: M8/M10/T10/MH10/TH10"*[/quote]


----------



## fast_fate

Please tell us you turned the 90 degrees before posting about not fitting


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Please tell us you turned the 90 degrees before posting about not fitting


Yes, both ways there are tiny extended areas that look like they'd go into something.

Please tell me you're referring to the PSU side of a Reverse Layout.


----------



## Mega Man

it attaches to the bottom of the "U"

woops wrong wording...

like this




in this pic you can see where the screw goes the bigger hole is for your fan


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yes, both ways there are tiny extended areas that look like they'd go into something.
> 
> Please tell me you're referring to the PSU side of a Reverse Layout.


Reversed or standard doesn't matter - interchangable.
here is mix 'n match pair - white is from standard, black is from reversed.
Mounted it in both cases - I hope it's an easy sort out for you.
I think you have the right parts - though the part number you ordered would confirm.

Little rubber things that stick out go onto the pegs on the inside and then secure with screw from the front.



You're attaching your fan from the inside of the cage right ?? not front the outside.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it attaches to the bottom of the "U"
> 
> woops wrong wording...
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this pic you can see where the screw goes the bigger hole is for your fan


+1 for that, I was trying to just attach the cage, then tried the fan in 90 degree rotations, had it facing the wrong way though for that part, guess they're required to go together. Thanks on that. Phew.


----------



## fast_fate

Good one - glad you got it sorted without too much stress / annoyance factor


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Good one - glad you got it sorted without too much stress / annoyance factor


Made me honestly feel like that kid that just couldn't fit the right shape in the right hole... Spent like 20 minutes rotating it etc then thinking I ordered the wrong part... blargh


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Made me honestly feel like that kid that just couldn't fit the right shape in the right hole... Spent like 20 minutes rotating it etc then thinking I ordered the wrong part... blargh


I just looked at that picture you posted... and you certainly weren't exaggerating when you say "Avid Anime collector..." in your sig... looks like a well-stocked otaku playground you've got going there.









PS - I don't mean that in a negative sense... I'm sure you get out of your house _occasionally_ for something other than anime/manga.









Back on topic however, it's the 90-degree thing I think... it makes perfect sense when you think of the form-factor differences between the two sides, but it does seem a little counter-intuitive that you wouldn't simply mount them the same on both sides of the case.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I just looked at that picture you posted... and you certainly weren't exaggerating when you say "Avid Anime collector..." in your sig... looks like a well-stocked otaku playground you've got going there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I don't mean that in a negative sense... I'm sure you get out of your house _occasionally_ for something other than anime/manga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic however, it's the 90-degree thing I think... it makes perfect sense when you think of the form-factor differences between the two sides, but it does seem a little counter-intuitive that you wouldn't simply mount them the same on both sides of the case.


Yeah I'm just glad its in now, as for the anime part I'm out of the house all the time sadly, so i never have time to watch anything anymore, I think the last time I sat down for something was 2 years ago. I've been collecting since around 96~97 kinda paused end of 2011 and trying to start back up this year.


----------



## X-Nine

Happy New Year! I'm really looking forward to this year for CaseLabs and, of course, myself as I'll be graduating finally.


----------



## Barefooter

Happy New Year! My first resolution is to buy a Case Labs case this year!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Happy New Year! My first resolution is to buy a Case Labs case this year!


That's a fantastic resolution!


----------



## szeged

happy new year! my resolution is to not build a new rig every 3 months, which im already failing at.


----------



## Mega Man

XDXDXD wife would kill me ... she hates how many rigs i have which when the new apu comes out... yea she will hate it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> XDXDXD wife would kill me ... she hates how many rigs i have which when the new apu comes out... yea she will hate it.


im drooling over the Haswell-E 8 core extremes already


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im drooling over the Haswell-E 8 core extremes already


I personally will be drooling over the 8-core Non-extreme.


----------



## Ragsters

Help me decide whether I should get the 31mm extended top or not. I love the look of the radiator floating solo.


----------



## seross69

I think you should get the extended top that way you can hide the radiator and fans...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Help me decide whether I should get the 31mm extended top or not. I love the look of the radiator floating solo.


For which case ragsters?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think you should get the extended top that way you can hide the radiator and fans...


Don't want to hide the radiator, just the fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> For which case ragsters?


Look at my sig rig pics to get an idea.

edit: Forgot to mention that I just bought a white ax480 for the top.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Don't want to hide the radiator, just the fans.
> Look at my sig rig pics to get an idea.
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention that I just bought a white ax480 for the top.


On mobile right now, so kinda hard to see a sig rig when sigs aren't on the mobile posts.


----------



## Jimhans1

I've only used the 31mm top on an SM8 and an S3, in both cases (sorry for the pun) it was to make room so I could run the rads with push/pull fans. But if you are wanting it to hide the only fans your going to use on the rad, I think that's a neat idea.


----------



## Barefooter

Yes go for it! The extended tops are awesome looking.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've only used the 31mm top on an SM8 and an S3, in both cases (sorry for the pun) it was to make room so I could run the rads with push/pull fans. But if you are wanting it to hide the only fans your going to use on the rad, I think that's a neat idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes go for it! The extended tops are awesome looking.


I have the Sm8. I would love to see some pictures of any sm8 with the extended 31mm top in white preferably.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have the Sm8. I would love to see some pictures of any sm8 with the extended 31mm top in white preferably.


I can get you a pic of the work in progress on an SM8 in black w/31mm top, only white CS case I've got is an STH10.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have the Sm8. I would love to see some pictures of any sm8 with the extended 31mm top in white preferably.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can get you a pic of the work in progress on an SM8 in black w/31mm top, only white CS case I've got is an STH10.


I dare say that your case will be the first white SM8 with the 31mm top. Google shows nothing. I guess you can always use Paint to redo a pic of Jimhans1's sm8.

With CL recent announcement of suspension of white as a color option, I gotta say it brings out the collector feeling in me


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I dare say that your case will be the first white SM8 with the 31mm top. Google shows nothing. I guess you can always use Paint to redo a pic of Jimhans1's sm8.
> 
> With CL recent announcement of suspension of white as a color option, I gotta say it brings out the collector feeling in me


ronsanut did a build log on YouTube in a white reverse-ATX SM8, don't remember what top it had though. I'm sure Kevin or Jim could tell you how many they've done. As fastidious as that company, I'm sure they have numbers on how many of each model they've shipped.

Edit: found one on the stardock.com forum

Now granted, he did mod it also. Lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> With CL recent announcement of suspension of white as a color option, I gotta say it brings out the collector feeling in me












any word from xnine on this:/ if this is permanent it would make me soooooo sad :/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word from xnine on this:/ if this is permanent it would make me soooooo sad :/


Already confirmed in the caselabs post sales forum. Not sure how long it will be, but they said indefinitely in the forum.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I dare say that your case will be the first white SM8 with the 31mm top. Google shows nothing. I guess you can always use Paint to redo a pic of Jimhans1's sm8.
> 
> With CL recent announcement of suspension of white as a color option, I gotta say it brings out the collector feeling in me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> ronsanut did a build log on YouTube in a white reverse-ATX SM8, don't remember what top it had though. I'm sure Kevin or Jim could tell you how many they've done. As fastidious as that company, I'm sure they have numbers on how many of each model they've shipped.
> 
> Edit: found one on the stardock.com forum
> 
> Now granted, he did mod it also. Lol.


Well...I just finished making the order for the 31mm top. Thanks guys!








One of the reasons why I got it is so I can stick any set of fans I wanted to in my system without having to worry about aesthetics. Now all fans but one will be hidden.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word from xnine on this:/ if this is permanent it would make me soooooo sad :/
> 
> 
> 
> Already confirmed in the caselabs post sales forum. Not sure how long it will be, but they said indefinitely in the forum.
Click to expand...

yea i just found this :/ so sad, hoping they will do it less often but still do it


----------



## luciddreamer124

NOOOOOOO!!! White is the best!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word from xnine on this:/ if this is permanent it would make me soooooo sad :/
> 
> 
> 
> Already confirmed in the caselabs post sales forum. Not sure how long it will be, but they said indefinitely in the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i just found this :/ so sad, hoping they will do it less often but still do it
Click to expand...

We're looking at our options.

To provide a little more insight, we get just a couple of orders for white cases a week right now compared to dozens of black cases. The tear down process to switch booths from black to white takes around 45 minutes, then we have to stop the Black paint booths from operating, otherwise they will contaminate the black cases and visa versa. Then, after painting, we have to tear it down again and covert the booths back to black paint.

This process doesn't seem like much, but it is pushing black cases out anywhere from 2-4 days MORE than what we want to get them out to our customers, considering all of those orders for black cases are postponed during the painting process for the white ones. So it's not just affecting our sales numbers, it's also affecting our customer service and ability to ship products out in a timely manner, which is not acceptable.

We've received a lot of feedback from customers regarding the decision, some understand and are okay with it, some understand and hate it. This isn't a decision that was made lightly and to clarify, the color is being suspended, not terminated.

CaseLabs is looking at other options to make white still available but there's no guarantee until we do some expansion at the lab and make a new painting area for other colors.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I've only ever purchased black - everything not just cases actually... both my CL cases are black, my car is black (with black rims/emblems/etc...), heck I probably only own 5 or 6 articles of clothing that aren't black... and they're gray.









However, I do love looking at the white cases and when I get around to building a rig for my wife... I can guarantee that it will have to be white (or maybe pink







) but I can totally understand the reasoning behind the decision.

One option I can think of is simply reviewing the order-flow demographics... if you have a month or two where sales normally drop off somewhat (for many companies this occurs normally in the spring, but CL might be different)... if that's the case, and you're only doing black cases the rest of the time, it would seem likely that a small inventory could be retained and a smaller run of white cases conducted at that time. Then you could simply offer them as a different SKU with a notice of the remaining inventory. Either that or just put a notice indicating that white cases could be ordered but would be held until a batch of 50 cases (or something that makes sense) had 'back-logged' and then do a batch.

I realize that the importance of good and prompt customer service is paramount to CL (and to us as your customers) but as long as it was made very clear on the website that ordering a white case might entail waiting up to 60 days before shipment would occur, at least people who really, really wanted white cases - and were willing to wait for them - could still get what they wanted.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word from xnine on this:/ if this is permanent it would make me soooooo sad :/
> 
> 
> 
> Already confirmed in the caselabs post sales forum. Not sure how long it will be, but they said indefinitely in the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i just found this :/ so sad, hoping they will do it less often but still do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're looking at our options.
> 
> To provide a little more insight, we get just a couple of orders for white cases a week right now compared to dozens of black cases. The tear down process to switch booths from black to white takes around 45 minutes, then we have to stop the Black paint booths from operating, otherwise they will contaminate the black cases and visa versa. Then, after painting, we have to tear it down again and covert the booths back to black paint.
> 
> This process doesn't seem like much, but it is pushing black cases out anywhere from 2-4 days MORE than what we want to get them out to our customers, considering all of those orders for black cases are postponed during the painting process for the white ones. So it's not just affecting our sales numbers, it's also affecting our customer service and ability to ship products out in a timely manner, which is not acceptable.
> 
> We've received a lot of feedback from customers regarding the decision, some understand and are okay with it, some understand and hate it. This isn't a decision that was made lightly and to clarify, the color is being suspended, not terminated.
> 
> CaseLabs is looking at other options to make white still available but there's no guarantee until we do some expansion at the lab and make a new painting area for other colors.
Click to expand...

Not like they cant get it in primer and paint it themselves....

People are forgetting the Caselabs is a small company.the likes of Coolermaster spend more on the tea budget than Caselabs spend in payroll for the PC case dept,anything to make CL be more productive and in turn expanding to allow for these options to be added later is fine with me.

Now,if you ditch primer then that is unacceptable and I will assume that Caselabs has been infiltrated by Communists and will plan the Airstrike on the factory accordingly.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not like they cant get it in primer and paint it themselves....
> 
> People are forgetting the Caselabs is a small company.the likes of Coolermaster spend more on the tea budget than Caselabs spend in payroll for the PC case dept,anything to make CL be more productive and in turn expanding to allow for these options to be added later is fine with me.
> 
> Now,if you ditch primer then that is unacceptable and I will assume that Caselabs has been infiltrated by Communists and will plan the Airstrike on the factory accordingly.


I just got my new LDT (laser designation tool) before the New Year....

I laze them for the guided strike for ya!









MUST HAVE PRIMAAAAR GRAY.

'Cause _eventually_ I'm going to do my big system, and I need a reason to live.

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not like they cant get it in primer and paint it themselves....
> 
> People are forgetting the Caselabs is a small company.the likes of Coolermaster spend more on the tea budget than Caselabs spend in payroll for the PC case dept,anything to make CL be more productive and in turn expanding to allow for these options to be added later is fine with me.
> 
> Now,if you ditch primer then that is unacceptable and I will assume that Caselabs has been infiltrated by Communists and will plan the Airstrike on the factory accordingly.


We're actually a TINY company, not even small yet. Small would be about 20+ employees. We're far, far below that, LOL. To be honest, though, I'd rather have us be a tiny company with the ethics we do than to be a massive corporation with millions of dollars in our pockets and relatively no care about our products and customers. There's zero bureaucracy inside CL. I'm not even a customer service rep, I'm the social media guy, but I'm happy to chip in and help where I can because I want CL to succeed. Two guys handling all of the Q&A plus shipping, quotes, web site, photos, and CS is just insane, so I like to jump in where I can.

Plus, chicks totally dig Jim, Kevin, and Me. So.... Yeah. That's.... That's where it's at.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We're actually a TINY company, not even small yet. Small would be about 20+ employees. We're far, far below that, LOL. To be honest, though, I'd rather have us be a tiny company with the ethics we do than to be a massive corporation with millions of dollars in our pockets and relatively no care about our products and customers. There's zero bureaucracy inside CL. I'm not even a customer service rep, I'm the social media guy, but I'm happy to chip in and help where I can because I want CL to succeed. Two guys handling all of the Q&A plus shipping, quotes, web site, photos, and CS is just insane, so I like to jump in where I can.
> 
> Plus, chicks totally dig Jim, Kevin, and Me. So.... Yeah. That's.... That's where it's at.


As a business owner myself, I would rather deal with a family run business (Jim & Kevin are related, as is one other gentleman there, but i can't remember his name darn it) than a big corporation, the business ethics that CL has is honestly second to none. Being an owner of one of the STH10's in white, yes, I am sad to see the white put on the back burner for now, but i fully understand the reasoning behind it, and hope that the overall case production is able to be brought to where it will allow them to expand operations and return the white cases to a more "standard" item again!

Good Luck in 2014 CL, we your loyal customers will try to help make this a great year for you, and us!!!


----------



## szeged

excited for all the potential products CL can bring us in 2014







my sth10 is itching for a friend


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> excited for all the potential products CL can bring us in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sth10 is itching for a friend


He means a TX-10 to put his STH10 inside aka a home for it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> He means a TX-10 to put his STH10 inside aka a home for it


i kinda wish i went with a TX10 now lol, the sth10 is big until you start filling it with Monstas


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i kinda wish i went with a TX10 now lol, the sth10 is big until you start filling it with Monstas


I dunno lol , according to a few there's nothing an STH10 can't fit that an TH10 or a TX-10 can







and they swear by it

I noticed that the TX's are triple wide it seems, is there a double wide version or is that one the 1 mobo sided and the tri = 2 mobo sided?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I dunno lol , according to a few there's nothing an STH10 can't fit that an TH10 or a TX-10 can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they swear by it
> 
> I noticed that the TX's are triple wide it seems, is there a double wide version or is that one the 1 mobo sided and the tri = 2 mobo sided?


the sth10 can fit what you would normally need, but them some of us accidentally ordered 3 too many 480mm monstas and have no where to put them


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the sth10 can fit what you would normally need, but them some of us accidentally ordered 3 too many 480mm monstas and have no where to put them


I'm thinking about putting 3-480 monstas and 2-360 monstas in my STH10, I know they will fit properly, just don't think I need more than the UT60's in it right now..... Lol, more coolant can't be bad, right?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I dunno lol , according to a few there's nothing an STH10 can't fit that an TH10 or a TX-10 can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they swear by it
> 
> I noticed that the TX's are triple wide it seems, is there a double wide version or is that one the 1 mobo sided and the tri = 2 mobo sided?


TX10-V and TX10-D are the same size, the D just has a secondary motherboard tray installed instead of a triple PSU mount. They are double wide, but wider than the other double wide cases as they have flex bays on both sides rather than just HDD mounts.

There is no triple wide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the sth10 can fit what you would normally need, but them some of us accidentally ordered 3 too many 480mm monstas and have no where to put them


Yeah if you want more than 3 monsta's the STH10 is not enough, however thinner rads would give much more cooling. As a TX10 owner I would always steer someone to a STH10 unless they are absolutely sure they really really need the space. The TX10 is simply huge.


----------



## szeged

i dont absolutely need the space because 4 monsta rads are more than enough to cool my components, i just wish i had more space for extreme overkill


----------



## LunaP

Curious if anyone had trouble fitting their aquaeros 6 in their drive bay, I attached mine to the short mount and for some reason its about 2 cm off from aligning up w/ the hole , nor force or bending is getting it close, so curious if theres an alternative to mounting it?


----------



## wermad

If you still have the cosmos, try mounting it there and see if it lines up. I had to think a bit on how the drive plates go but eventually figured it out in a bit,


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you still have the cosmos, try mounting it there and see if it lines up. I had to think a bit on how the drive plates go but eventually figured it out in a bit,


been swapping out plates for a bit, and no go, can you show me a pic of urs? I'm trying to use the short mounts if possible.


----------



## wermad

Mine came with the long ones and I ended up cutting them to fit my shorten fan controller (clears the top rad):


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mine came with the long ones and I ended up cutting them to fit my shorten fan controller (clears the top rad):


Odd that's the exact way / slot I have mine in and it's just not fitting, its 1 hole or none, same w/ any of the others, regardless of force.


----------



## wermad

Don't forget the front cover. When you don't have it on, the drive bay items will stick out a bit. Once you add the front cover on, everything on the drive bays will line up flush w/the front panel


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't forget the front cover. When you don't have it on, the drive bay items will stick out a bit. Once you add the front cover on, everything on the drive bays will line up flush w/the front panel


Lol, that would be so funny.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't forget the front cover. When you don't have it on, the drive bay items will stick out a bit. Once you add the front cover on, everything on the drive bays will line up flush w/the front panel


Front cover as in the TH10 front cover for the grills?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> TX10-V and TX10-D are the same size, the D just has a secondary motherboard tray installed instead of a triple PSU mount. They are double wide, but wider than the other double wide cases as they have flex bays on both sides rather than just HDD mounts.
> 
> There is no triple wide.
> *Yeah if you want more than 3 monsta's the STH10 is not enough*, however thinner rads would give much more cooling. As a TX10 owner I would always steer someone to a STH10 unless they are absolutely sure they really really need the space. The TX10 is simply huge.


I beg to differ, the STH10 with the standard top and a 120.3 flex bay rad mount and 4-480mm side mounts will handle 5-monsta's pretty easily. It just makes tubing a wee but tricky. 2-480's in the bottom, 1-480 &1-360 up top with the psu, and a 360 in the front of the middle chamber. And all push/pull too!


----------



## wermad




----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me thinks you need to paint that aquaero plate brother!!


----------



## LunaP

Okay I think I understand what you meant by the front, vs attempting to have it line up w/ the peg legs inside I pushed it in front the front so now I have access to the screws, no idea why it won't work the other way though..

Oh well w/e appreciate that, at least it fits now. Tried it earlier but was DETERMINED to get it to work the other way


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Okay I think I understand what you meant by the front, vs attempting to have it line up w/ the peg legs inside I pushed it in front the front so now I have access to the screws, no idea why it won't work the other way though..
> 
> Oh well w/e appreciate that, at least it fits now. Tried it earlier but was DETERMINED to get it to work the other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


uh, Luna, it's going to not line up now!! It will stick out to far


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> uh, Luna, it's going to not line up now!! It will stick out to far


Then I"m out of ideas... and I have a huge headache and been attacking this for nearly 2 hours now and I think I'm gonna go lay down. It honestly makes no sense on why its not fitting.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Then I"m out of ideas... and I have a huge headache and been attacking this for nearly 2 hours now and I think I'm gonna go lay down. It honestly makes no sense on why its not fitting.


Which holes are not lining up exactly? The threaded holes that the thumbscrews go into???


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Me thinks you need to paint that aquaero plate brother!!


Aquareo??? NZXT Mix 2







. Nah, I'm good. A little black on the front to break it up a bit is a fine









I'm w/ Luna, tired and headache. Long work day (typical after holiday) and kiddies are running around not wanting to go to sleep. Turning in early.

Finishing up my wiring will have to wait. Got some pics so far:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Which holes are not lining up exactly? The threaded holes that the thumbscrews go into???


The peg legs the legs that stick out inside the case that you push the mounts onto in order to screw in the holes, only 1 side can be in and the other will be off by about 1-2 cm's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> The peg legs the legs that stick out inside the case that you push the mounts onto in order to screw in the holes, only 1 side can be in and the other will be off by about 1-2 cm's


Remove the adapter plate from the window side of the controller and mount it to the case first! Then put the controller with the mount on it into position, put in thumbscrews and THEN put the last screws into the window side mount of the controller. I had that problem with an optical drive being slightly out of spec once.


----------



## Jimhans1

Usually, the aquearo is too wide, is that the case here or to narrow?


----------



## Jimhans1

I remember someone here on OCN had to loosen the screws on the aquearo that hold the mounting arms in place so that they could move the mounts built into the aquearo together as they were too wide.


----------



## Anoxy

Hi guys. I have a UT60 240mm, 80mm 240mm, and a 60mm RX360 radiator left over from a previous build. Will all of those fit, preferably in push/pull in a Magnum M8?


----------



## Mega Man

depends on your set up, but yes they can easily fit, my m8 has 5 rads iirc 2500w of psu and quadfire and i have space for more rads


----------



## rickyman0319

M8 w/ pedestal or w/o M8 pedestal

60+50=110 for UT60 240, RX360
80+50=130 for 80mm 240mm

if u have top extended, it will work.

Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 100mm
•Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I beg to differ, the STH10 with the standard top and a 120.3 flex bay rad mount and 4-480mm side mounts will handle 5-monsta's pretty easily. It just makes tubing a wee but tricky. 2-480's in the bottom, 1-480 &1-360 up top with the psu, and a 360 in the front of the middle chamber. And all push/pull too!


Really? even with push/pull? Still monsta's are a silly rad







I really want to test how close you can get rads in a chamber like that before they start affecting each other. I don't like how much space they take up even in a tx10


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Really? even with push/pull? Still monsta's are a silly rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test how close you can get rads in a chamber like that before they start affecting each other. I don't like how much space they take up even in a tx10


I have to agree with you on that point... even the UT60's are silly in most builds (mine is definitely an example... ST30's would cool better actually). I almost never see someone with Monstas running 2500RPM+ fans on them... so basically almost no-one is getting any advantage from the extra weight, cost, space, and additional coolant - with the possible advantage of an extra liter or two of coolant having a slightly better dispersal I suppose.

The reasons are obvious, of course, I mean if we all wanted an airplane sitting next to our desks - we could have just gone with air cooling in the first place and saved a ton of cash! But at some point I think the radiating volume and the minimum of air movement are potentially _degrading_ the cooling performance of the system rather than improving it.

Then again... I live where almost every one of my neighbors has a 3"-5" lift kit on their humongous 4X4 trucks... which never see any off-road driving unless they accidentally back over their landscaping... so I suppose the epeen factor outweighs almost every other aspect as far as Monstas are concerned.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I have to agree with you on that point... even the UT60's are silly in most builds (mine is definitely an example... ST30's would cool better actually). I almost never see someone with Monstas running 2500RPM+ fans on them... so basically almost no-one is getting any advantage from the extra weight, cost, space, and additional coolant - with the possible advantage of an extra liter or two of coolant having a slightly better dispersal I suppose.
> 
> The reasons are obvious, of course, I mean if we all wanted an airplane sitting next to our desks - we could have just gone with air cooling in the first place and saved a ton of cash! But at some point I think the radiating volume and the minimum of air movement are potentially _degrading_ the cooling performance of the system rather than improving it.
> 
> Then again... I live where almost every one of my neighbors has a 3"-5" lift kit on their humongous 4X4 trucks... which never see any off-road driving unless they accidentally back over their landscaping... so I suppose the epeen factor outweighs almost every other aspect as far as Monstas are concerned.


True this - I only have a monsta because Alphacool sent me one as part of the sponsorship package, I wanted UT60s lol but they sent me a variety pack.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your set up, but yes they can easily fit, my m8 has 5 rads iirc *2500w of psu* and quadfire and i have space for more rads


Such a waste of money......you could easily of used a 1200-1500w. What made you go with 2 PSU's?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Such a waste of money......you could easily of used a 1200w. What made you go with 2 PSU's?


Well, he's running quad xfire, so if he's heavily OC'ing the cards and procs, a 1200w really isn't enough.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your set up, but yes they can easily fit, my m8 has 5 rads iirc 2500w of psu and quadfire and i have space for more rads


Just curious, are you running quad-xfire or 4-way xfire? And yes, there is a difference.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Such a waste of money......you could easily of used a 1200w. What made you go with 2 PSU's?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's running quad xfire, so if he's heavily OC'ing the cards and procs, a 1200w really isn't enough.
Click to expand...

Rubbish.

I have 2 heavily clocked Westmeres,Tri Sli and mucho watercooling...at the wall with fully loaded CPU's and GPU's,the draw is less than 1300w.

Nowhere near 2500w at all,it doesnt even stress my 1500w Enermax.

Want more?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393294/7970-quad-fire/0_20


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> I have 2 heavily clocked Westmeres,Tri Sli and mucho watercooling...at the wall with fully loaded CPU's and GPU's,the draw is less than 1300w.
> 
> Nowhere near 2500w at all,it doesnt even stress my 1500w Enermax.


Ok, then maybe he just wanted two then. What do you care if he wanted to "waste" his own money?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> I have 2 heavily clocked Westmeres,Tri Sli and mucho watercooling...at the wall with fully loaded CPU's and GPU's,the draw is less than 1300w.
> 
> Nowhere near 2500w at all,it doesnt even stress my 1500w Enermax.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then maybe he just wanted two then. What do you care if he wanted to "waste" his own money?
Click to expand...

What do you care that im asking? Who asked you to post in anyway?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What do you care that im asking? Who asked you to post in anyway?


No one, that's the glory of forums, you wanted to ask him a question that only he answered, PM him. Otherwise, it's a PUBLIC post.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What do you care that im asking? Who asked you to post in anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> No one, that's the glory of forums, you wanted to ask him a question that only he answered, PM him. Otherwise, it's a PUBLIC post.
Click to expand...

Im glad that you feel qualified to answer for him......


----------



## wermad

I'm running quad 7970 which are no saints in the power consumption department. Had an ST1500 but the Lepa was a bit shorter and had the extra oomph of headroom. I'll get a kill a watt this weekend to get some #s but I'm sure I won't blow the 20 amp line I switched over to after running quad Hell-irmi 480s.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Remove the adapter plate from the window side of the controller and mount it to the case first! Then put the controller with the mount on it into position, put in thumbscrews and THEN put the last screws into the window side mount of the controller. I had that problem with an optical drive being slightly out of spec once.


No go failed miserably the screws will NOT line up when attempting to put the face plate back on, I feel like anymore I'll end up breaking this thing moving it back and fort inside.


----------



## NYMD

I was going to say how my Aqua 6 went into my MH10 with short brackets with no hassle at all. It took 2 minutes and lined up perfectly in all dimensions. But then I realized you have an XT not a Pro!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I was going to say how my Aqua 6 went into my MH10 with short brackets with no hassle at all. It took 2 minutes and lined up perfectly in all dimensions. But then I realized you have an XT not a Pro!


Is there a difference? I thought it was just one comes w/ the Controller the other doesn't?


----------



## wermad

ah, i see. So the issues is lining up the front plate on the controller. Did you get the main body of the controller installed in the drive bays?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Is there a difference? I thought it was just one comes w/ the Controller the other doesn't?


Nah, check the faceplate pic I posted above. The Pro has 3 physical buttons and a different shape.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> The peg legs the legs that stick out inside the case that you push the mounts onto in order to screw in the holes, only 1 side can be in and the other will be off by about 1-2 cm's


Did you get that fixed ? IIRC, its about manufacturer's spec on their FCs. Its been posted about several times - maybe in this thread.

Here's one answer

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/530#post_17836643


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Really? even with push/pull? Still monsta's are a silly rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test how close you can get rads in a chamber like that before they start affecting each other. I don't like how much space they take up even in a tx10


i think two monstas up top affect each other a bit but not by much, ut60s would probably be just fine though, lots more space in between them.

monstas are just stupid big


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I remember someone here on OCN had to loosen the screws on the aquearo that hold the mounting arms in place so that they could move the mounts built into the aquearo together as they were too wide.


Did you mean this ?
That was only a few millimeters though...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Did you mean this ?
> That was only a few millimeters though...


I don't remember if it was that one or another, there have been several that I saw that had similar probs.. Sorry.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Really? even with push/pull? Still monsta's are a silly rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test how close you can get rads in a chamber like that before they start affecting each other. I don't like how much space they take up even in a tx10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think two monstas up top affect each other a bit but not by much, ut60s would probably be just fine though, lots more space in between them.
> 
> *monstas are just stupid big*
Click to expand...

Never saw the fascination with them myself. The UT is the better rad for me.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Never saw the fascination with them myself. The UT is the better rad for me.


i was going to go with all ut60s but i decided i wanted extreme overkill lol

also got half of my monstas at a discount price which came out to be less than a new ut60 filled case, so i got that goin for me.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Did you get that fixed ? IIRC, its about manufacturer's spec on their FCs. Its been posted about several times - maybe in this thread.
> 
> Here's one answer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/530#post_17836643


Not yet, getting frustrated, tried bending and moving and everything, as far as drilling goes it's on the aquaeros brackets that I'd need to drill through and for my gap I might end up drilling the entire thing out, this is ridiculous....soon as I try to mount the face plate the holes disappear...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Did you get that fixed ? IIRC, its about manufacturer's spec on their FCs. Its been posted about several times - maybe in this thread.
> 
> Here's one answer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/530#post_17836643
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, getting frustrated, tried bending and moving and everything, as far as drilling goes it's on the aquaeros brackets that I'd need to drill through and for my gap I might end up drilling the entire thing out, this is ridiculous....soon as I try to mount the face plate the holes disappear...
Click to expand...

Are the mounting brackets upside down on your Aquaero? They should be mounted like so:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Are the mounting brackets upside down on your Aquaero? They should be mounted like so:


that's exactly how they are. I'm using the short mounts as well to hold it up.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Are the mounting brackets upside down on your Aquaero? They should be mounted like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly how they are. I'm using the short mounts as well to hold it up.
Click to expand...

Have you tried turning it off and on again?

Sorry, had to.

This is quite perplexing. How about the mounts for the case, are they correctly installed? You should just be able to mount them to the Aquaero then install the whole thing.... Perhaps more pics could help us determine the issue? Take pics from every angle you can, without it installed, with it installed... Something is just.... not cooperating.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Have you tried turning it off and on again?
> 
> Sorry, had to.
> 
> This is quite perplexing. How about the mounts for the case, are they correctly installed? You should just be able to mount them to the Aquaero then install the whole thing.... Perhaps more pics could help us determine the issue? Take pics from every angle you can, without it installed, with it installed... Something is just.... not cooperating.


Here's adding the faceplate on to it after mounting it.



Here's mounting it outside --> inwards which is literally the ONLY way it lines up....


Here's w/ one of the side mounts on it, not tightened all the way in the photo but correctly attached.


Heck I had a huge time getting the resbay in as well.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I have to agree with you on that point... even the UT60's are silly in most builds (mine is definitely an example... ST30's would cool better actually). I almost never see someone with Monstas running 2500RPM+ fans on them... so basically almost no-one is getting any advantage from the extra weight, cost, space, and additional coolant - with the possible advantage of an extra liter or two of coolant having a slightly better dispersal I suppose.
> 
> The reasons are obvious, of course, I mean if we all wanted an airplane sitting next to our desks - we could have just gone with air cooling in the first place and saved a ton of cash! But at some point I think the radiating volume and the minimum of air movement are potentially _degrading_ the cooling performance of the system rather than improving it.
> 
> Then again... I live where almost every one of my neighbors has a 3"-5" lift kit on their humongous 4X4 trucks... which never see any off-road driving unless they accidentally back over their landscaping... so I suppose the epeen factor outweighs almost every other aspect as far as Monstas are concerned.


Hm, there was a chart posted in the OCN Watercooling Gallery thread that compared the Monsta to the UT60 and XT45 at various fan speeds. No matter the RPMs, it was always noticeably better. Though there weren't any sources for the charts, so I have no idea how accurate it is.


----------



## LunaP

One more w/ the brackets mounted w/o the controller.


Nothing aligns, I don't think this model was meant to fit...is the 6 w/o the controller skinnier or the same? If so I can at least return it for a swap and pay a restock if I"m lucky. The amount of space I'd need to drill in order for it to fit would go right out the side of the bracket...

So yeah apparently the CL mounting plates go inwards about 1cm on each side which kills the spacing needed for this, and this can't be mounted without them either, so due to the width, and ever after drilling out it's still not fitting, so looking to more than likely return it if possible.

If someone can recommend one that's within standards of fitting. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Anoxy

So it doesn't look like these cases come with dust filters. Would I need to purchase them separately? Or do you guys just not use them?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So it doesn't look like these cases come with dust filters. Would I need to purchase them separately? Or do you guys just not use them?


which case are you getting? demciflex has filters for some of caselabs cases.


----------



## Anoxy

I am eyeing the M8, not entirely set on buying yet though.

Mostly I'm just looking for a case to transplant my build into that can fit a UT60 360, UT60 240, and a Monsta 240. This M8 seems to be the best choice...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So it doesn't look like these cases come with dust filters. Would I need to purchase them separately? Or do you guys just not use them?


I just don't use them, no carpet in our home, we are fairly clean housekeepers, and I own a compressor to blow it out every couple of months. I have found that a radiator does pretty good as a dust filter, lol.


----------



## LunaP

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any other suggestions guys?


Its gotta be your A6. If you have a dvd drive, and it fits on all the openings for 5.25 drive bays, your case is good. The drivebay brackets are designed for 5.25 devices. No different then any other case that can fit 5.25 bay devices.

Without the CL brackets, does the A6 w/ the faceplate fit through the opening of the bays?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its gotta be your A6. If you have a dvd drive, and it fits on all the openings for 5.25 drive bays, your case is good. The drivebay brackets are designed for 5.25 devices. No different then any other case that can fit 5.25 bay devices.
> 
> Without the CL brackets, does the A6 w/ the faceplate fit through the opening of the bays?


Yup as stated above, So yeah apparently the CL mounting plates go inwards about 1cm on each side which kills the spacing needed for this, and this can't be mounted without them either, so due to the width, and ever after drilling out it's still not fitting, so looking to more than likely return it if possible.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any other suggestions guys?


I'll try and help.
My Aquaero 5 slots straight in - no problems.
I also have an Aquaero 4 not installed I can use a reference on this end, I'll get bits 'n pieces ready for that now.
Again I'm sure a simple oversight just not spotted yet.

Can you start a new thread and provide the link.
Post as many pictures and relevant things you've tries in that thread so some others may offer advice also, that don't know back ground.
Can you please re-assemble the Aquaero and attach to the mounting brackets.
If you have a set square or sliding bevel set at 90, let's just check that it's all square before even trying to fit in the case


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup as stated above, So yeah apparently the CL mounting plates go inwards about 1cm on each side which kills the spacing needed for this, and this can't be mounted without them either, so due to the width, and ever after drilling out it's still not fitting, so looking to more than likely return it if possible.


That's weird. The bracket should have a hole to line up w/ the post/peg on the case and the screw hole for the thumbscrew. This leaves the vertical surface inline w/ the 5.25 opening. Not sure how you're mounting this or CL sent you the wrong brackets or you're using the wrong bracket.



Red lines are the side where it meets the bay device to eventually screw on to it. The green lines are my NZXT Mix 2 5.25" fan controller.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's weird. The bracket should have a hole to line up w/ the post/peg on the case and the screw hole for the thumbscrew. This leaves the vertical surface inline w/ the 5.25 opening. Not sure how you're mounting this or CL sent you the wrong brackets or you're using the wrong bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> Red lines are the side where it meets the bay device to eventually screw on to it. The green lines are my NZXT Mix 2 5.25" fan controller.


it's exactly like that

but I'll do what you guys said and start a thread.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> it's exactly like that
> 
> but I'll do what you guys said and start a thread.


Measure the tongue that attaches to the case. I'll measure the ones I have in bit..


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's weird. The bracket should have a hole to line up w/ the post/peg on the case and the screw hole for the thumbscrew. This leaves the vertical surface inline w/ the 5.25 opening. Not sure how you're mounting this or CL sent you the wrong brackets or you're using the wrong bracket.
> 
> EDIT - add spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red lines are the side where it meets the bay device to eventually screw on to it. The green lines are my NZXT Mix 2 5.25" fan controller.


Nice Wermad !!

That explanation with the pic is about as good as it gets


----------



## LunaP

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456301/th10-case-and-an-aquaeros-6-that-just-wont-fit-help-please/0_30

posted here.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok dumb question incoming....

Since the SM8 can fit a 480rad up top, would two Alphacool UT60 240mm fit side by side instead?

They are what I currently have, and I don't want to worry about selling them off to buy a 480


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok dumb question incoming....
> 
> Since the SM8 can fit a 480rad up top, would two Alphacool UT60 240mm fit side by side instead?
> 
> They are what I currently have, and I don't want to worry about selling them off to buy a 480


Doubtful since the ends of them extrude a bit w/ fittings unless its completely flat , you should verify some photos first. Put them side by side and see if there's a gap in between if so then no it shouldn't.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok dumb question incoming....
> 
> Since the SM8 can fit a 480rad up top, would two Alphacool UT60 240mm fit side by side instead?
> 
> They are what I currently have, and I don't want to worry about selling them off to buy a 480


I don't believe they will because the radiators end tanks stick out past the point of mount holes. So the end tanks would be keeping them from fitting....


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok dumb question incoming....
> 
> Since the SM8 can fit a 480rad up top, would two Alphacool UT60 240mm fit side by side instead?
> 
> They are what I currently have, and I don't want to worry about selling them off to buy a 480


Like they said, definitely not. You could just use the flex bays for 1 though if you really want to use both.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Like they said, definitely not. You could just use the flex bays for 1 though if you really want to use both.


Shoot, yeah I just checked the measurements. You're right, definitely won't align correctly.

When you say put it in the flex bays, you mean up front like this pic? Any idea how many flexbays that would leave me, or would it take up all of them?



Ehh, now that I think about it, that front rad would kind of obstruct the front fan on my bottom rad.....maybe I should just consider the M8 instead or try selling some gear


----------



## luciddreamer124

That obstruction would make absolutely no difference in real life performance or temps. And a 240 flex bay mount would take up 6 bays I believe.

Both are fantastic cases. Can't really go wrong with either, although I would recommend the SM8 personally (as an owner)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your set up, but yes they can easily fit, my m8 has 5 rads iirc *2500w of psu* and quadfire and i have space for more rads
> 
> 
> 
> Such a waste of money......you could easily of used a 1200-1500w. What made you go with 2 PSU's?
Click to expand...

1 i can easily trip OCP on 1250w with just 3gpus and my 8350

2 answer is actually really simple i didnt want the psus to look any different so i bought the same one, besides this is overkill.net right + the extra never hurts, i can run a small heater off my psu, or a modest car sound system XD? i only actually use the second when benching so it is not like i am wasting anything but it is nice to have, when i get my tx10-d ill have a 5kw system XD XD XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your set up, but yes they can easily fit, my m8 has 5 rads iirc 2500w of psu and quadfire and i have space for more rads
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, are you running quad-xfire or 4-way xfire? And yes, there is a difference.
Click to expand...

yes i run true quadfire 4x7970
4way cfx is 7990sx2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I was going to say how my Aqua 6 went into my MH10 with short brackets with no hassle at all. It took 2 minutes and lined up perfectly in all dimensions. But then I realized you have an XT not a Pro!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a difference? I thought it was just one comes w/ the Controller the other doesn't?
Click to expand...

i have to ask are you sure you have the left bracket on the left side and right on the right side? mine came with 2 lefts ( may be 2 rights ) and a pair ( left and right ) i got mine used thought


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Shoot, yeah I just checked the measurements. You're right, definitely won't align correctly.
> 
> When you say put it in the flex bays, you mean up front like this pic? Any idea how many flexbays that would leave me, or would it take up all of them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh, now that I think about it, that front rad would kind of obstruct the front fan on my bottom rad.....maybe I should just consider the M8 instead or try selling some gear


If you leave 1 flex bay gap between bottom of front rad, and front fan of bottom rad, you should be just fine with airflow.

Edit: should leave you 3-4 flex bays depending on front and bottom rads and whether they are in push/pull or not.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> That obstruction would make absolutely no difference in real life performance or temps. And a 240 flex bay mount would take up 6 bays I believe.
> 
> Both are fantastic cases. Can't really go wrong with either, although I would recommend the SM8 personally (as an owner)


Good to know. Do you think the obstruction would make it noisier though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you leave 1 flex bay gap between bottom of front rad, and front fan of bottom rad, you should be just fine with airflow.
> 
> Edit: should leave you 3-4 flex bays depending on front and bottom rads and whether they are in push/pull or not.


It would be 110mm thick total in the front (rad+fans) and 130mm thick total in the bottom (rad+fans) or vice versa.
I really only need one flex bay for my fan controller, though having one or two more would be welcomed.

EDIT: to mount a 240 rad on the flex bays up front, do I need to buy the flex bay radiator mount? I see it only comes in 120x3, so that would block off an extra 120mm of flex bays, right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Good to know. Do you think the obstruction would make it noisier though?
> It would be 110mm thick total in the front (rad+fans) and 130mm thick total in the bottom (rad+fans) or vice versa.
> I really only need one flex bay for my fan controller, though having one or two more would be welcomed.
> 
> EDIT: to mount a 240 rad on the flex bays up front, do I need to buy the flex bay radiator mount? I see it only comes in 120x3, so that would block off an extra 120mm of flex bays, right?


Were that my system, I would mount the 110mm on the bottom, and 130mm in the front, this is the 240mm rad flex bay mount http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/

With rads that thick including your fans, I think you might only end up with 2-3 flex bay spaces for accessories and stuff. It shouldn't make the system any noisier with the overlap in that bottom from corner. What size rad are you putting up top?? Because unless you run the 31mm extended top, a 480 in push/pull will take up the 2 top flex bays because it's hanging down into them, with the 31mm you would only lose 1 unless the 480 is a Monsta. In my SM8 Reverse ATX layout case with 31mm top, I'm running a 480mm EK XTX up top in push pull, and a 360mm XTX in the front in the 120.3 mount, and I'm left with zero usable flex bays, unless I find a REALLY shallow fan controller.

Sorry for crappy pic, it's in the process of fan testing so it's not even complete yet, it's for my wife.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks for the reply. I would only have an RX360 (60mm) in the roof, so perhaps that would keep those flex bays available if I offset it to the back.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I would only have an RX360 (60mm) in the roof, so perhaps that would keep those flex bays available if I offset it to the back.


Yeah, if the 360 goes in to the top and you have it all the way to the rear, you will gain back the top two flex bays, not sure if it would be far enough back for an optical drive, but you could probably fit a bay res or such.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

finished the acrylic piece that fits over top the motherboard, just need to cut the bottom piece and then all I have left is three more pieces of acrylic tubing to cut, then figure out how I want to do my fan cables

sorry for the lackluster picture quality, i have horrible lighting


----------



## SortOfGrim

Kevin has send me a gift







A +/-38mm top panel
Anybody needed that?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> finished the acrylic piece that fits over top the motherboard, just need to cut the bottom piece and then all I have left is three more pieces of acrylic tubing to cut, then figure out how I want to do my fan cables
> 
> sorry for the lackluster picture quality, i have horrible lighting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great set up! Love the bending work. Now if I could only see the pictures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Kevin has send me a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A +/-38mm top panel
> Anybody needed that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just ordered the 31mm top for my sm8 on the 1st. Still waiting for the order to be fulfilled though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Kevin has send me a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A +/-38mm top panel
> Anybody needed that?


i did


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We're looking at our options.
> 
> To provide a little more insight, we get just a couple of orders for white cases a week right now compared to dozens of black cases. The tear down process to switch booths from black to white takes around 45 minutes, then we have to stop the Black paint booths from operating, otherwise they will contaminate the black cases and visa versa. Then, after painting, we have to tear it down again and covert the booths back to black paint.
> 
> This process doesn't seem like much, but it is pushing black cases out anywhere from 2-4 days MORE than what we want to get them out to our customers, considering all of those orders for black cases are postponed during the painting process for the white ones. So it's not just affecting our sales numbers, it's also affecting our customer service and ability to ship products out in a timely manner, which is not acceptable.
> 
> We've received a lot of feedback from customers regarding the decision, some understand and are okay with it, some understand and hate it. This isn't a decision that was made lightly and to clarify, the color is being suspended, not terminated.
> 
> CaseLabs is looking at other options to make white still available but there's no guarantee until we do some expansion at the lab and make a new painting area for other colors.


First of all, let me wish the CL crew a happy and prosperous 2014.
You can add me to the category of customers who hate CL's decision to discontinue white color case as an option. One of the reasons people select CL is the "choice" in colors, albeit only two colors. I understand the economics behind the decision, but certainly disappointed that CL would go down the route of offering a single color option only. May be you guys can outsource the painting process altogether? It will cut into your margins a bit, and you will lose some control, but may be you guys can make it up through floor optimization and process rationalization. Sounds like CL is looking for scale anyway, so I would not be surprised if you were already contemplating this option.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We're looking at our options.
> 
> To provide a little more insight, we get just a couple of orders for white cases a week right now compared to dozens of black cases. The tear down process to switch booths from black to white takes around 45 minutes, then we have to stop the Black paint booths from operating, otherwise they will contaminate the black cases and visa versa. Then, after painting, we have to tear it down again and covert the booths back to black paint.
> 
> This process doesn't seem like much, but it is pushing black cases out anywhere from 2-4 days MORE than what we want to get them out to our customers, considering all of those orders for black cases are postponed during the painting process for the white ones. So it's not just affecting our sales numbers, it's also affecting our customer service and ability to ship products out in a timely manner, which is not acceptable.
> 
> We've received a lot of feedback from customers regarding the decision, some understand and are okay with it, some understand and hate it. This isn't a decision that was made lightly and to clarify, the color is being suspended, not terminated.
> 
> CaseLabs is looking at other options to make white still available but there's no guarantee until we do some expansion at the lab and make a new painting area for other colors.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, let me wish the CL crew a happy and prosperous 2014.
> You can add me to the category of customers who hate CL's decision to discontinue white color case as an option. One of the reasons people select CL is the "choice" in colors, albeit only two colors. I understand the economics behind the decision, but certainly disappointed that CL would go down the route of offering a single color option only. May be you guys can outsource the painting process altogether? It will cut into your margins a bit, and you will lose some control, but may be you guys can make it up through floor optimization and process rationalization. Sounds like CL is looking for scale anyway, so I would not be surprised if you were already contemplating this option.
Click to expand...

gotta be honest i hate this idea, although i think there are some good ideas in the thread for the announcement


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i did


Bummer but Kevin said I could keep it.








If the cost of a ticket weren't that high I would personally give it to you, and visit Cali in the process


----------



## Mega Man

missed your humor grim !


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gotta be honest i hate this idea, although i think there are some good ideas in the thread for the announcement


I completely missed this thread, as I am just catching up after the holiday hiatus. Thanks for linking. It's good to see many other voicing their opinion. I just saw xnine's post here , and I was like wth. Hopefully, CL will take some these recommendations into consideration.


----------



## B NEGATIVE




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


so how do you like the kit ??


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how do you like the kit ??
Click to expand...

My bending jig all set up., Even put a little clamp for my straight edge to hang on to. This kit is one of the best investments I've ever made as far as tools for PC modding. Best part is I got the wood for the platform for free from Home Depot's scrap pile. Huzzah!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how do you like the kit ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bending jig all set up., Even put a little clamp for my straight edge to hang on to. This kit is one of the best investments I've ever made as far as tools for PC modding. Best part is I got the wood for the platform for free from Home Depot's scrap pile. Huzzah!
Click to expand...

I just used a set of reach clamps,not screwed a thing down.

I would of paid money for this kit,the asking price is cheap enough.

Monsoon are on to a winner here.


----------



## MagicHelmet

Add me to the owner list! Got mine on the 31st











Will have a proper build log once I get my mother board back from ASUS.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> First of all, let me wish the CL crew a happy and prosperous 2014.
> You can add me to the category of customers who hate CL's decision to discontinue white color case as an option. One of the reasons people select CL is the "choice" in colors, albeit only two colors. I understand the economics behind the decision, but certainly disappointed that CL would go down the route of offering a single color option only. May be you guys can outsource the painting process altogether? It will cut into your margins a bit, and you will lose some control, but may be you guys can make it up through floor optimization and process rationalization. Sounds like CL is looking for scale anyway, so I would not be surprised if you were already contemplating this option.


Ditto. White was a big factor in my purchasing decision. I probably would've bought one in black but I really like the white exterior much better.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicHelmet*
> 
> Add me to the owner list! Got mine on the 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a proper build log once I *get my mother board back from ASUS*.


Cool on new case!

And sadly, Asus QC has had a turn for the worse the past several years, I hope your board gets back in great and working shape. Their RMA process isn't the quickest that's for sure.


----------



## MagicHelmet




----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hm, there was a chart posted in the OCN Watercooling Gallery thread that compared the Monsta to the UT60 and XT45 at various fan speeds. No matter the RPMs, it was always noticeably better. Though there weren't any sources for the charts, so I have no idea how accurate it is.


Hmmm... while there is much conjecture on this matter - and plenty of debate as to whether cost should be considered in the equation... I tend to consider these results as well as these results as the most authoritative (despite Martin not testing the Monsta - his results of the other sizes mostly agree with Bundymania's).

The tl;dr of both can pretty much be stated as this: if you're running your fans faster than 1200RPM you can get ~10% better cooling at ~3% less flow rate for each Monsta as opposed to a UT60. If you're not - you will either get no better cooling or possibly even worse (esp. if your fans are ~600-800RPM). When you consider in most cases (unless you got them on a sale, special, etc...) the cost is ~20% more - this based on FCPU's current pricing, so this certainly varies... and you don't really have any value worth it.

Don't get me wrong... if I (for whatever reason) had an application where only one radiator could be used, and somehow despite that fact there was still enough room for that radiator to be a Monsta... then I think there is a compelling argument. However, if you have a choice between 3 Monstas or 4 UT60s - you'll still do better with the latter and not have spent much more. Or better yet, use 4 XT45's and have money left over for fittings - plus not be pulling your hair out trying to get them to fit in your case.

Naturally this doesn't apply to owners of a TX... but even in an STH it isn't a simple matter to just throw a 105mm+ worth of radiator and fan everywhere there's a mounting point for one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Ditto. White was a big factor in my purchasing decision. I probably would've bought one in black but I really like the white exterior much better.


And I bought black thinking I could always get a white one later on down the road...


----------



## rickyman0319

what kind of filter do u put on front of the fan on front? I will to put Silverstone fan filter on front fan. it doesnot work good at all.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what kind of filter do u put on front of the fan on front? I will to put Silverstone fan filter on front fan. it doesnot work good at all.


I don't use any filters, I just use air to clean out computer regularly. I feel that even the best filters restrict airflow to much.


----------



## Anoxy

Any of you guys have photos of your SM8 or M8 on your desk, or of your entire battlestation?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Any of you guys have photos of your SM8 or M8 on your desk, or of your entire battlestation?


You could look at the pictures in my sig.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Any of you guys have photos of your SM8 or M8 on your desk, or of your entire battlestation?



granted, the M8 doesn't sit on my desk, simply cause my desk isn't long enough.


----------



## sharenchan

that right,Kinda has me worried since its been weeks without an update and both threads are closed.thank you


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> You could look at the pictures in my sig.


Thanks, lovely rig btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted, the M8 doesn't sit on my desk, simply cause my desk isn't long enough.


Awesome thank you.

I think I've decided on the SM8, but now I can't choose between black and white. Black would fit in with the rest of the components in and around my desk, but that white is so clean. And an all black themed build would look pretty awesome with a white backdrop.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks, lovely rig btw.
> Awesome thank you.
> 
> I think I've decided on the SM8, but now I can't choose between black and white. Black would fit in with the rest of the components in and around my desk, but that white is so clean. And an all black themed build would look pretty awesome with a white backdrop.


If you want white, you better order it fast, Caselabs have said they are going to suspend that color indefinitely, if they haven't already.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks, lovely rig btw.
> Awesome thank you.
> 
> I think I've decided on the SM8, but now I can't choose between black and white. Black would fit in with the rest of the components in and around my desk, but that white is so clean. And an all black themed build would look pretty awesome with a white backdrop.


Do what I was going to do with the Sm8. Get a two tone color and get all black interior and all white exterior. Have the best of both worlds. Who says you cant have your cake and eat it too?


----------



## Anoxy

Hmm, I'm thinking white interior to contrast all my black components, and then black exterior to match all of my peripherals


----------



## Ixander

IMO, i love how the black components looks in an all white case


----------



## Anoxy

I agree, it makes everything really stand out.

One question, if I go white interior/black exterior, should I get the black or white flex bay radiator mount?


----------



## luciddreamer124

White is the way to go! Especially since they're discontinuing the color... trust me you won't regret getting an all white SM8


----------



## Ixander

it depends if you want an all black exterior, i dont know if you can order the mesh black and the part where you attach the rad white.


----------



## Ixander

i have a SM8 all white and a M8 all white and i love them


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> i have a SM8 all white and a M8 all white and i love them


Well I was trying to keep the interior all white and exterior all black. But I guess since I'm putting a black radiator there anyways, it doesn't matter if the flex bay mount is black.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I agree, it makes everything really stand out.
> 
> One question, if I go white interior/black exterior, should I get the black or white flex bay radiator mount?


The only true solution is to order one of each







You need the front grille in one color and the mounting piece in the other. So you need two or you'll have to paint the back part to match your interior.

You can see it from the inside if you don't:


----------



## Anoxy

Man, I am too poor for this hobby.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, I am too poor for this hobby.


I was going to have my white rad mount painted black when I did other parts of the case but if you want to buy the black rad mount and ship me the mounting part, I'll send you my white piece back. Shipping would probably be $10 each way though


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, I am too poor for this hobby.


This hobby will stick with you the rest of your life, so no worries, mate!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, I am too poor for this hobby.












as am i but i gotta do it quick, the wife is starting to have baby talk....... dear god help me !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, I am too poor for this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> This hobby will stick with you the rest of your life, so no worries, mate!
Click to expand...

yes +1 that, if i can get my tx10-d case, i know i can buy the other upgrades i want even with a kid .... all be it at a slower rate...


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, hey folks, I just realized I have not actually done this.









Here we have my cases, from left to right:

Merlin SM8 in Black, Reverse ATX layout, Clear XL Window, 31mm Extended top, Drop-in style 480mm top mount, 120.3 Flex Bay Rad Mount - WIP - This will be my wife's PC. No build Log

Mercury S3 in Black, Clear XL Windows on both sides, 240/280 Drop-in style top mount, 120.2 Flex Bay rad mount, 36mm Extended top - WIP - awaiting my EK M6I block to get this one up and running. This will have a build log.

Magnum STH10 in White, Standard ATX layout, XL-ATX Motherboard Tray, Clear XXL Window, 4-480mm Side mounts, 120.4 Flex Bay Rad Mount (not in picture) - This will be my primary system once this is up and running. This one will also have a build log.



So, with this evidence above, can I join please??









I also have an STH10 in Black at my shop acting as my stores data server that needs to come back home. But I'm not going to count it since it is used for my business and not a "personal" machine.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as am i but i gotta do it quick, the wife is starting to have baby talk....... dear god help me !!!
> yes +1 that, if i can get my tx10-d case, i know i can buy the other upgrades i want even with a kid .... all be it at a slower rate...


Same here man. The biological clock is ticking








Must finish all the builds!!!!


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Same here man. The biological clock is ticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must finish all the builds!!!!


Let me reassure you that it isn't the money, your personal free time will be gone, too. Though after 4 or 5 years you gain an unpaid assistant!


----------



## Anoxy

What is the appeal of reverse ATX? As I understand, it's just a flipped orientation so the motherboard+components are on the other side where cables normally go. So your GPU blocks are visible, and everything else is upside down?

I see so many enthusiasts drooling over reverse ATX so I was just wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is the appeal of reverse ATX? As I understand, it's just a flipped orientation so the motherboard+components are on the other side where cables normally go. So your GPU blocks are visible, and everything else is upside down?
> 
> I see so many enthusiasts drooling over reverse ATX so I was just wondering if I'm missing something.


The rarity of it I think, since the standard is well...standard lol









I was debating it for a while, now I'm actually digging it, it's an acquired taste that sometimes requires it to have. GPU wise I think is one of the bigger features and some extra headroom as well due to the orientation. Now if they offered a vertical option I'm curious the route people would go lol.

Also another note is depending on which way your Rig sites, if its on your left then yeah reverse goes well so you can see the inside. If on the right then reverse to show off to people coming in and or standard for you. If on a desk then most likely facing the door , reverse is another great option to hide cables from views of others.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is the appeal of reverse ATX? As I understand, it's just a flipped orientation so the motherboard+components are on the other side where cables normally go. So your GPU blocks are visible, and everything else is upside down?
> 
> I see so many enthusiasts drooling over reverse ATX so I was just wondering if I'm missing something.


Pretty simple really, I like to see my handy work and there's no room on the right.


----------



## Pheozero

You can also fit thicker rads with R-ATX. No EPS to block fans and such.

I'm saddened that I can't fit two 290X Lightnings in the S5. Stupid triple slot cooler


----------



## Anoxy

Haha fair enough. There were times I had my PC set on the other side of my desk and wished I could show it off, but now I've oriented it so my PC sits flat against the back wall, so everything can be seen through the window now. It definitely would be nice to see the GPU blocks though, especially if you've got the clear acrylic style.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Let me reassure you that it isn't the money, your personal free time will be gone, too. Though after 4 or 5 years you gain an unpaid assistant!


That's my biggest worry is the lose of time. I barely have any now with all the hours I work, but an unpaid assistant could be worth the wait in gold


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You can also fit thicker rads with R-ATX. No EPS to block fans and such.
> 
> I'm saddened that I can't fit two 290X Lightnings in the S5. Stupid triple slot cooler


Wait... you're not watercooling them....?!

BLASPHEMY!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Wait... you're not watercooling them....?!
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Of course I'd watercool them xD
Its just that the S5 only has 5 expansion slots. I'm hopingt someone will make a 2 slot bracket for it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is the appeal of reverse ATX? As I understand, it's just a flipped orientation so the motherboard+components are on the other side where cables normally go. So your GPU blocks are visible, and everything else is upside down?
> 
> I see so many enthusiasts drooling over reverse ATX so I was just wondering if I'm missing something.


Actually, it was a purely functional choice for the SM8 I'm building for my wife. The tower is going under her desk, and it has to go on the left side of her desk, so the window would have been covered. Now, with the reverse, the window is on the right side and visible from her seat.


----------



## Anoxy

That's not really functional, that's aesthetic lol. But there's nothing wrong with that, this hobby is a form of art. It's meant to be seen.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's not really functional, that's aesthetic lol. But there's nothing wrong with that, this hobby is a form of art. It's meant to be seen.


Actually, the function of a window is to see through it, the benefit of seeing through it is aesthetics.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is the appeal of reverse ATX? As I understand, it's just a flipped orientation so the motherboard+components are on the other side where cables normally go. So your GPU blocks are visible, and everything else is upside down?
> 
> I see so many enthusiasts drooling over reverse ATX so I was just wondering if I'm missing something.


Its safer for watercoolers,if the CPU block leaks then it doesnt trash the PCI-e cards underneath.

That,and it looks boss.


----------



## NYMD

The MH10 suffers its first injuries at my not-so-deft hand....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> The MH10 suffers its first injuries at my not-so-deft hand....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No injuries beauty marks!!


----------



## wermad

I ended up cutting out pass-through holes as well on the Th10's hp-atx panel. A little crooked but some edge trim helped and having the res there also conceals my so-so work







.


----------



## NYMD

The hole saw wasn't fun to do without a proper bench and grips but I could get addicted to the dremel'ing.


----------



## kgtuning

I know it was discussed in the SMH10 thread but didn't see anyone actually try to shoe horn a AX1200 and a 420 in the bottom compartment on the same side. Has anyone tried?


----------



## wermad

I used a jigsaw. Recommended to mask the bottom of the jigsaw as it can scratch your pc finish (







). I went from the other side so the slight scratching is facing the psu side












With the cables and res, you can't see the damage


----------



## NYMD

Too distracted by the shiny things too









So I want to patch over the cable run holes to the right side of the motherboard tray. In that place I'm going to mount my G1/4" passthrough and my Koolance QDC -- one on the top and one on the bottom.



Is this accessory mounting kit what people normally use to patch over these holes?



If so, it seems one corner will always hit a big plastic hole cover and never be secured properly.


----------



## LunaP

Just ordered another 10 pack of revolver fittings + an additional 4 pack JUST in case, as well as a few cable extenders and splitters + LED's.

Gonna make some crystal links ( thanks to wermad for updating my tech vocab







) and add in the other 2 Titan's then finish the runs to the RAD's, just attempting to figure how I'm gonna run from the top rad to the bottom rad then back to the pump on the top left lol.

Can finish my run after this.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Too distracted by the shiny things too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I want to patch over the cable run holes to the right side of the motherboard tray. In that place I'm going to mount my G1/4" passthrough and my Koolance QDC -- one on the top and one on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this accessory mounting kit what people normally use to patch over these holes?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it seems one corner will always hit a big plastic hole cover and never be secured properly.


what are the second holes for? I know one of those holes is for screw.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what are the second holes for? I know one of those holes is for screw.


Mounting something? I'm not sure really. I'm using them as they are matching black powdercoated pieces of aluminum that will patch the holes.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Too distracted by the shiny things too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I want to patch over the cable run holes to the right side of the motherboard tray. In that place I'm going to mount my G1/4" passthrough and my Koolance QDC -- one on the top and one on the bottom.
> 
> Is this accessory mounting kit what people normally use to patch over these holes?
> 
> If so, it seems one corner will always hit a big plastic hole cover and never be secured properly.


I would use the SMH10 bard cover plate if you are going that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what are the second holes for? I know one of those holes is for screw.


The second set of holes is for racking the parts for paint. It much faster to hang many parts at once instead of one at a time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Same here man. The biological clock is ticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must finish all the builds!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me reassure you that it isn't the money, your personal free time will be gone, too. Though after 4 or 5 years you gain an unpaid assistant!
Click to expand...

hehehehe wait isnt that what tv is for

*** please note this is a joke and only a joke !


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I would use the SMH10 bard cover plate if you are going that route.
> The second set of holes is for racking the parts for paint. It much faster to hang many parts at once instead of one at a time.


Thanks! I don't see that plate at any retailer, eh? I don't mind ordering from you but if I could get it from daz or fcpu I could get some other parts at the same time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehehehe wait isnt that what tv is for !


Today's babysitters are the iPad and Netflix, get with it


----------



## Mega Man

not for my kids , ill break out a NES emulator ! and password protect ... all others !


----------



## ProfeZZor X

With the postponement of the white cases being produced by CL until further notice, my guess is they might experience a plethora of new orders for white cases as a result... It's just a hunch though. I could be wrong.


----------



## Anoxy

Have they actually specified if and when they are really discontinuing white case production? Why would they keep the option on their website if they no longer make them?

Also, do sites like FrozenCPU and PerformancePC that carry caselabs chassis, have them in stock at their warehouse? Reason I ask is because FrozenCPU lets you choose customization options like color, door style, etc.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You can also fit thicker rads with R-ATX. No EPS to block fans and such.
> 
> I'm saddened that I can't fit two 290X Lightnings in the S5. Stupid triple slot cooler


If you put liquid blocks on them and the single slot backplate you could!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You can also fit thicker rads with R-ATX. No EPS to block fans and such.
> 
> I'm saddened that I can't fit two 290X Lightnings in the S5. Stupid triple slot cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put liquid blocks on them and the single slot backplate you could!!
Click to expand...

and this is the one reason i do not like the 290/290x no matter what you do... it will always be dual slot, where as the 7970/7950/280x you can wb them and make then single slot !


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Have they actually specified if and when they are really discontinuing white case production? Why would they keep the option on their website if they no longer make them?
> 
> Also, do sites like FrozenCPU and PerformancePC that carry caselabs chassis, have them in stock at their warehouse? Reason I ask is because FrozenCPU lets you choose customization options like color, door style, etc.


You did mention wanting to spend more money, right?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_441&products_id=24189
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_441&products_id=24195


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> You did mention wanting to spend more money, right?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_441&products_id=24189
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_441&products_id=24195


$250 what the hell, a local place here will powder coat anything for $75 lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

And do they do a good job? Most of paining is preparation, and it looks like perf-pcs does a good job of that.


----------



## Mega Man

but they do have to deal with shipping !


----------



## szeged

yeah, i had them coat an old nzxt apollo case for me, came out looking great









http://www.tallahasseepowdercoating.com/index-2.html

their site looks bad but when i met them irl, great guys.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $250 what the hell, a local place here will powder coat anything for $75 lol


It is $250 to start for a small case, mid towers add 50$, full towers add 100$ and "XL" cases add 125$

LOL, so MOST Case Labs cases would run $375


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It is $250 to start for a small case, mid towers add 50$, full towers add 100$ and "XL" cases add 125$


wow thats kinda crazy lol they must be using diamond powder thats been colored to coat the cases.


----------



## Jimhans1

and that is just the INTERIOR!!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

and I quote from their site

"The price of this service is for the full interior case powder coating service, including disassembly and reassembly of the chassis"


----------



## szeged

wow thats ridiculous nty ppcs, ill stick to the local job for an entire case for $75


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Jesus,I could blow a 2K paint all over the case with any special effect you like for half the price.

You could buy a compressor and gun for that money.

PPC=Fail.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Jesus,I could blow a 2K paint all over the case with any special effect you like for half the price.
> 
> You could buy a compressor and gun for that money.
> 
> PPC=Fail.


Lol, dude, their price for a "whole case automotive grade paint job" is 699$. I have autobody shops locally that will do almost any paint job you want, with special effects or whatever and with any PPG paints you want, INCLUDING all prep work for less than 200$. I think the humidity has gotten to their heads!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Jesus,I could blow a 2K paint all over the case with any special effect you like for half the price.
> 
> You could buy a compressor and gun for that money.
> 
> PPC=Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, dude, their price for a "whole case automotive grade paint job" is 699$. I have autobody shops locally that will do almost any paint job you want, with special effects or whatever and with any PPG paints you want, INCLUDING all prep work for less than 200$. I think the humidity has gotten to their heads!!
Click to expand...

Crazy neh?

699 is around 500GBP..that will get a 50ltr 'pressor,a devillbiss gun and hose and all the paint you could ever want....madness.

I would just get the kit and practice if I was new to painting....for me,that would supply me with much paint and a new extractor booth.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> MINE!


Mega Man's 38mm top panel looks good on pedestal


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what are the second holes for? I know one of those holes is for screw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I would use the SMH10 bard cover plate if you are going that route.
> The second set of holes is for racking the parts for paint. It much faster to hang many parts at once instead of one at a time.


Is that not a fan hole passthrough cover plate with 120 and 140 holes?

Maybe I'm wrong.

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Have they actually specified if and when they are really discontinuing white case production? Why would they keep the option on their website if they no longer make them?
> 
> Also, do sites like FrozenCPU and PerformancePC that carry caselabs chassis, have them in stock at their warehouse? Reason I ask is because FrozenCPU lets you choose customization options like color, door style, etc.


You can visit our official forum regarding any updates, news, etc on anything we're doing here: http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs

Additionally, when you order from a site like FCPU/PPC/NCIX, I believe they send us the order and we fulfil it (build to order just like from our site). Is there a benefit to this? Well, I suppose so, because some of those sites offer discount codes and seasonal coupon codes that are store-wide.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LunaP's awesome rig!


Lookin' great LunaP!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can visit our official forum regarding any updates, news, etc on anything we're doing here: http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs
> 
> Additionally, when you order from a site like FCPU/PPC/NCIX, I believe they send us the order and we fulfil it (build to order just like from our site). Is there a benefit to this? Well, I suppose so, because some of those sites offer discount codes and seasonal coupon codes that are store-wide.


Right on, thanks. The only benefit I could see from placing my order there is if I also need to order some watercooling components and want to combine shipping costs....and also the coupon codes.

I think I'll be placing my order for an SM8 on Thursday when I get paid. My friend wants me to use the money for an XB1 instead, but I don't know if I can do it. Building computers is just too much fun.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can visit our official forum regarding any updates, news, etc on anything we're doing here: http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs
> 
> Additionally, when you order from a site like FCPU/PPC/NCIX, I believe they send us the order and we fulfil it (build to order just like from our site). Is there a benefit to this? Well, I suppose so, because some of those sites offer discount codes and seasonal coupon codes that are store-wide.


Or at least they did - a few of us took advantage of this fact (I got an SM8 + goodies for 9% off at FCPU on black friday + free shipping) but apparently that won't be happening again as I believe they've indicated that in the future it will not apply to cases.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Or at least they did - a few of us took advantage of this fact (I got an SM8 + goodies for 9% off at FCPU on black friday + free shipping) but apparently that won't be happening again as I believe they've indicated that in the future it will not apply to cases.


So clutch. I got an S5 with pedestal and an S3 with that 9% off XD

Does anyone know what the exact color / number is for the matte white powder coat Caselabs uses?


----------



## Anoxy

Do any of you have your own, or have links to someone with an SM8 in black exterior/white interior?

Google search brought up like one lol. I'm thinking about getting this color combo but I'd like to see some builds to make sure it doesn't look strange.


----------



## NYMD

I ended up using two of the "floor boards" from the PSU side of the case to patch over the passthroughs and mb tray slot....


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do any of you have your own, or have links to someone with an SM8 in black exterior/white interior?
> 
> Google search brought up like one lol. I'm thinking about getting this color combo but I'd like to see some builds to make sure it doesn't look strange.


I've only ever seen the reverse.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do any of you have your own, or have links to someone with an SM8 in black exterior/white interior?
> 
> Google search brought up like one lol. I'm thinking about getting this color combo but I'd like to see some builds to make sure it doesn't look strange.


Just a thought, but send an email to jim or kevin and ask if they have a pic they could send you.....


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just a thought, but send an email to [email protected] or [email protected] and ask if they have a pic they could send you.....


Right on, thanks. Just e-mailed Jim so we'll see what he has in store.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do any of you have your own, or have links to someone with an SM8 in black exterior/white interior?
> 
> Google search brought up like one lol. I'm thinking about getting this color combo but I'd like to see some builds to make sure it doesn't look strange.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Right on, thanks. Just e-mailed Jim so we'll see what he has in store.


Well, its an S3 but it is white inside, black exterior

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393110/acidburn-mini-itx-mod-caselabs-mercury-s3

you might check the OP of this thread, and click on the links for proof or logs, I know that there are several two toned builds. Wait a minute, there's a 2 toned build thread in the CL forum !

*ADD*: Just in case some of you don't get out of this thread much, here's the news about CL keeping white as a color


----------



## szeged

anyone got a pic of a s3 next to a s5? im thinkin about doing a SFF build for the first time and dont know which i wanna do


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> *ADD*: Just in case some of you don't get out of this thread much, here's the news about CL keeping white as a color


So they are pretty much going to do what was suggested in this thread








I think that's an acceptable compromise for everyone...


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha "they are doing what we want"


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> *ADD*: Just in case some of you don't get out of this thread much, here's the news about CL keeping white as a color
> 
> 
> 
> So they are pretty much going to do what was suggested in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an acceptable compromise for everyone...
Click to expand...

We were well aware that discontinuing White altogether was going to ruffle feathers (and limit the choices of our customers, which is NOT what CaseLabs is about). Jim and Kevin did a lot of thinking and work to find an amicable solution to the whole thing. In the end, it's our Customers that matter, regardless of what we have to do to improve our products and services.


----------



## the_cyberspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Does anyone know what the exact color / number is for the matte white powder coat Caselabs uses?


I asked Kevin a few weeks ago and this was his answer:
- T241-BK59 Black Texture Semi-Gloss
- C031-WH120 White Texture Semi-Gloss


----------



## NYMD

^^^ good info, thanks! Headed to the powder coaters myself today or tmw.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone got a pic of a s3 next to a s5? im thinkin about doing a SFF build for the first time and dont know which i wanna do


Luciddreamer124 has a couple in his Magus buildlog (albeit with a pedestal) and there are a few in the S5 announcement thread. I'd link you but I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We were well aware that discontinuing White altogether was going to ruffle feathers (and limit the choices of our customers, which is NOT what CaseLabs is about). Jim and Kevin did a lot of thinking and work to find an amicable solution to the whole thing. In the end, it's our Customers that matter, regardless of what we have to do to improve our products and services.


Tellin ya, sweat shops! SWEAT SHOPS!!







it'll solve ALL ur problems


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_cyberspace*
> 
> I asked Kevin a few weeks ago and this was his answer:
> - T241-BK59 Black Texture Semi-Gloss
> - C031-WH120 White Texture Semi-Gloss


Thanks! +Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Luciddreamer124 has a couple in his Magus buildlog (albeit with a pedestal) and there are a few in the S5 announcement thread. I'd link you but I'm on mobile right now.


Ya here's some:


----------



## Anoxy

Could somebody tell me the distance in mm between the inside roof of an SM8 to the inside floor?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Could somebody tell me the distance in mm between the inside roof of an SM8 to the inside floor?


I would call it 555mm


----------



## socketus

well, the st10 is 671mm inside top to bottom, and the st10 is 117mm taller than the sm8 ... I remember now !

the sm8 is 555mm by 555mm - tall and deep

ST10 - 27.04"H x 11.18"W x 22.38"D (687mm x 284mm x 568mm)*
SM8 - 22.44"H x 11.18"W x 22.38"D (570mm x 284mm x 568mm)*


----------



## Anoxy

Perfect, thanks guys.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Could somebody tell me the distance in mm between the inside roof of an SM8 to the inside floor?


I get a measurement of 554mm+/-2mm


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys. I just got my 31mm top and something bothers me. The back of the top sticks out like 2mm. Is that normal? My stock top was completely flush from the front and back.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got my 31mm top and something bothers me. The back of the top sticks out like 2mm. Is that normal? My stock top was completely flush from the front and back.


Mine is the same way,


Hope that photo is clear enough to show it, my other two cases, an S3 and STH10 tops are the same also. It's almost like they left it that way for grip when taking it off......

And Ragsters, your in Ventura dude, that's basically spitting distance to the Caselabs production facility!!


----------



## szeged

my sth10 top does the same thing but its so unnoticeable if you just glance at it it doesnt bother me


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that photo is clear enough to show it, my other two cases, an S3 and STH10 tops are the same also. It's almost like they left it that way for grip when taking it off......
> 
> And Ragsters, your in Ventura dude, that's basically spitting distance to the Caselabs production facility!!


Thanks so much for taking the time to post a picture. That's exactly how mine looks and I feel a lot better knowing it's meant to be that way. Oh and yes I have taken the tour of their facility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my sth10 top does the same thing but its so unnoticeable if you just glance at it it doesnt bother me


Thanks!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to post a picture. That's exactly how mine looks and I feel a lot better knowing it's meant to be that way. Oh and yes I have taken the tour of their facility.
> Thanks!


More than happy to! When I went by there to get our order for me and the PC shop I own, I didn't have time to take the "tour", I had to take the long drive back to Redlands through rush hour traffic.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to post a picture. That's exactly how mine looks and I feel a lot better knowing it's meant to be that way. Oh and yes I have taken the tour of their facility.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> More than happy to! When I went by there to get our order for me and the PC shop I own, I didn't have time to take the "tour", I had to take the long drive back to Redlands through rush hour traffic.
Click to expand...

for some reason i feel a road trip coming on


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for some reason i feel a road trip coming on


Do it dude.


----------



## Mega Man

better idea, they need to move to CO, less taxes, better gun control laws ( meaning less ), and most important less hippies !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better idea, they need to move to CO, less taxes, better gun control laws ( meaning less ), and most important less hippies !


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the Anti-Gun laws in this state, so, I also have a home in Phoenix! No such thing as an illegal firearm in AZ.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better idea, they need to move to CO, less taxes, better gun control laws ( meaning less ), and most important less hippies !


haha not for long


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> haha not for long


Lol, who cares, it's a blue state! Lol, you have to be stoned to be a Demon-crat!!


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the Anti-Gun laws in this state, so, I also have a home in Phoenix! No such thing as an illegal firearm in AZ.


hehehe Arizona, all of the crazy portion of my family and friends live there


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better idea, they need to move to CO, less taxes, better gun control laws ( meaning less ), and most important less hippies !
> 
> 
> 
> haha not for long
Click to expand...

and i would like to thank boulder, for spawning mini boulders all over... we need to let another country annex boulder....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> haha not for long
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, who cares, it's a blue state! Lol, you have to be stoned to be a Demon-crat!!
Click to expand...

blueishred.. but i think the most recent set of gun control ( that the sheriffs refuse to enforce ) along with the recalls and the threats from towns to leave CO and make a new state, has woke up ppl and politicians that we wont take it, only thing i hate about the pot laws, is they capped the taxes, why, tax the crap outta it, and all the idiots here think it is legal, which according to fed law,,, it is not..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and i would like to thank boulder, for spawning mini boulders all over... we need to let another country annex boulder....
> blueishred.. but i think the most recent set of gun control ( that the sheriffs refuse to enforce ) along with the recalls and the threats from towns to leave CO and make a new state, has woke up ppl and politicians that we wont take it, only thing i hate about the pot laws, is they capped the taxes, why, tax the crap outta it, and all the idiots here think it is legal, which according to fed law,,, it is not..


I agree completely. Just fun to poke though


----------



## Goggle Eye

Want to thank everyone for the post you have done on the forums concerning questions on CaseLabs Cases and members that have posted build logs. It is very informative information in helping me to make a decesion concerning CaseLabs. Jim and Carla was very informative of helping me to pick put the required parts I would need for a CaselLabs M-8 computer case and answering my questions. Both were very prompt. Placed the order 1 week ago today. Read all of the build logs and forums concerning CaseLabs builds and water cooling while saving up the coins so I could place the order. Want to thank CaseLabs for setting up discounted prices on International Orders. Big help on the budget and the discount is very much appreciated.







My only issue with CaseLabs and the forums I am missing out on some much needed sleep while waiting on the case and reading all of these build logs for a third and fourth time. amazed at the builds there is a lot of talented members very obvious. To much valuable information to miss out on in the froums and build logs. Thank You. Planning on doing a build log not real techy tech and will probably have more questions concerning the build, cooling. It will take a little time since all or some of the hardware will have to be orderd and international shipment times plus clearing customs so I have to keep the orders down to a minimum.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Want to thank everyone for the post you have done on the forums concerning questions on CaseLabs Cases and members that have posted build logs. It is very informative information in helping me to make a decesion concerning CaseLabs. Jim and Carla was very informative of helping me to pick put the required parts I would need for a CaselLabs M-8 computer case and answering my questions. Both were very prompt. Placed the order 1 week ago today. Read all of the build logs and forums concerning CaseLabs builds and water cooling while saving up the coins so I could place the order. Want to thank CaseLabs for setting up discounted prices on International Orders. Big help on the budget and the discount is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with CaseLabs and the forums I am missing out on some much needed sleep while waiting on the case and reading all of these build logs for a third and fourth time. amazed at the builds there is a lot of talented members very obvious. To much valuable information to miss out on in the froums and build logs. Thank You. Planning on doing a build log not real techy tech and will probably have more questions concerning the build, cooling. It will take a little time since all or some of the hardware will have to be orderd and international shipment times plus clearing customs so I have to keep the orders down to a minimum.


Cool, enjoy the new case, look forward to seeing the build. Any questions, please feel free to PM or post here in the thread. Also, if liquid cooling, check here http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery lots of good info there!


----------



## szeged

cant decide on a s3 or s5, first SFF build ill be doing with a VI impact mobo, what do you guys think?

leaning to the s3 mostly

Im guessing the s3 can handle a large gpu like a classified card or msi lightning right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant decide on a s3 or s5, first SFF build ill be doing with a VI impact mobo, what do you guys think?
> 
> leaning to the s3 mostly
> 
> Im guessing the s3 can handle a large gpu like a classified card or msi lightning right?


If your using the impact, get the S3, and the S3 will fit a 7990 Devil 13, so I'm pretty sure it will fit pretty much any off the shelf card.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant decide on a s3 or s5, first SFF build ill be doing with a VI impact mobo, what do you guys think?
> 
> leaning to the s3 mostly
> 
> Im guessing the s3 can handle a large gpu like a classified card or msi lightning right?


S3. All day long.
It can take a mATX also....the 7990 fits so any single GPU will fit also.

EDIT: Jimhans is correct.


----------



## szeged

i was wondering about the classified because its about an inch taller, not longer, than reference cards, but i was looking closer at the case and even then a classy/lightning should have no clearance issues.

thanks guys, white s3 build is in my future









just looked at the devil13 7990, its about as tall as the classy, so if it fits the classy will definitely be getting shoved in there


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better idea, they need to move to CO, less taxes, better gun control laws ( meaning less ), and most important *less hippies !*


B-B-B-B-B-BOULDER......

'Bout that.

I sold my MASSIVE acreage and my condo @ Snowmass, and I'll _never_ go back, since there are plenty of more "reasonable" places to go.










I'm sitting here, patiently waiting on Gemini!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quit bashing my home state! (Boulder DOES suck, though) Go Avalanche!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quit bashing my home state! (Boulder DOES suck, though) Go Avalanche!


I tried to get into the Avs while I was out there, but I can't "cheat" on my Lightning!

I DID adopt the Broncos, however!

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quit bashing my home state! (Boulder DOES suck, though) Go Avalanche!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get into the Avs while I was out there, but I can't "cheat" on my Lightning!
> 
> I DID adopt the Broncos, however!
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

I've been an Avalanche fan since 95 when they moved here from Quebec (I have a shrine dedicated to Sakic, even have a Practice sweater he wore). Prior I was a Northstars fan, mostly because my entire family is from Minnesota and that's what I grew up on.

Now then, back to cases and case mods. Who has a buildlog they would like shared on our FB page?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've been an Avalanche fan since 95 when they moved here from Quebec (I have a shrine dedicated to Sakic, even have a Practice sweater he wore). Prior I was a Northstars fan, mostly because my entire family is from Minnesota and that's what I grew up on.
> 
> Now then, back to cases and case mods. Who has a buildlog they would like shared on our FB page?


I'd like to share an image when I'm done next week.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Now then, back to cases and case mods. Who has a buildlog they would like shared on our FB page?


You can take my logs if you want. I have my SM8 and my SMH10 that are completed and my S5 is in progress and should be done soon.

If you need other infos just ask here or by PM.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was wondering about the classified because its about an inch taller, not longer, than reference cards, but i was looking closer at the case and even then a classy/lightning should have no clearance issues.
> 
> thanks guys, white s3 build is in my future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just looked at the devil13 7990, its about as tall as the classy, so if it fits the classy will definitely be getting shoved in there


Are you getting/have a devil 13?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Are you getting/have a devil 13?


i had two devil13s a few months back but i sold those, was running them in quadfire for a bit but i sold that rig. Going to use a 290x lightning in this upcoming build once it releases, but a 780ti classified for now, which is the same size.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quit bashing my home state! (Boulder DOES suck, though) Go Avalanche!


i am not, i live here too !


----------



## Goggle Eye

Jim thanks may take you up on the PM if I get stuck. Have a custom water cooled system in the old computer. Have not decided If I am going to water cool the M 8 or not and sell the current water cooled system and case. Do I prefer water cooling over air yes. The issue for water cooling everything has to be imported. If I air cool will go with all Noctua the Noctua hardware has to be imported. The advantage of air cooling once all the hardware is here I do not have to continue to import how ever for water cooling and up-keep the importing never stops. have to use the old Ben frankin method and make a list of plus and minus to make a informed decision.

Possible loss and import tax.









CaseLABS discount was a huge help and they included insurance against theft or any loss.









Reading the Liquid Cooling Forums and the Noctua forums.

Cool, enjoy the new case, look forward to seeing the build. Any questions, please feel free to PM or post here in the thread. Also, if liquid cooling, check here http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery lots of good info there!

Edited by Jimhans1 - Today at 2:17 am:thumb:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quit bashing my home state! (Boulder DOES suck, though) Go Avalanche!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get into the Avs while I was out there, but I can't "cheat" on my Lightning!
> 
> I DID adopt the Broncos, however!
> 
> Thanks - T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been an Avalanche fan since 95 when they moved here from Quebec (I have a shrine dedicated to Sakic, even have a Practice sweater he wore). Prior I was a Northstars fan, mostly because my entire family is from Minnesota and that's what I grew up on.
> 
> Now then, back to cases and case mods. Who has a buildlog they would like shared on our FB page?
Click to expand...

I think you have done mine already.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Are you getting/have a devil 13?
> 
> 
> 
> i had two devil13s a few months back but i sold those, was running them in quadfire for a bit but i sold that rig. Going to use a 290x lightning in this upcoming build once it releases, but a 780ti classified for now, which is the same size.
Click to expand...

What was you impression of the 7990? I was going that route myself but saw nothing but hate for it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What was you impression of the 7990? I was going that route myself but saw nothing but hate for it.


They were fun to tinker around with, got a nice solid overclock on both cards, didnt push them too far though. The stock cooler was huge and kinda loud, but i didnt have that on there for long. The non reference pcb of the devil 13 was nice, high quality components. Put the EK blocks on them, which imo looked terrible, the stock cooler was big but looked good on it. Temps were actually pretty low on the stock cooler compared to watercooling them.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What was you impression of the 7990? I was going that route myself but saw nothing but hate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun to tinker around with, got a nice solid overclock on both cards, didnt push them too far though. The stock cooler was huge and kinda loud, but i didnt have that on there for long. The non reference pcb of the devil 13 was nice, high quality components. Put the EK blocks on them, which imo looked terrible, the stock cooler was big but looked good on it. Temps were actually pretty low on the stock cooler compared to watercooling them.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Are you getting/have a devil 13?
> 
> 
> 
> i had two devil13s a few months back but i sold those, was running them in quadfire for a bit but i sold that rig. Going to use a 290x lightning in this upcoming build once it releases, but a 780ti classified for now, which is the same size.
Click to expand...

I was more interested in the gaming performance,was the whole card utilized? Any frame issues?


----------



## szeged

i used them in quadfire so the fps was good but it looked like michael j fox was showing you a flip book comic due to the drivers spazzing out at the time. i dont remember the overall gpu usage though =\ but i do remember going " wow" at the total fps, and then "the hell is this crap...." when i saw how jittery it was lol.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i used them in quadfire so the fps was good but it looked like michael j fox was showing you a flip book comic due to the drivers spazzing out at the time. i dont remember the overall gpu usage though =\ but i do remember going " wow" at the total fps, and then "the hell is this crap...." when i saw how jittery it was lol.


Yeah,confirms what I read.....

Shame really....


----------



## X-Nine

In case you don't check out our Forum here on OCN, here's a link to a new 5.25 Bay product that's still in development that should ease concerns about devices that are not in specification...http://www.overclock.net/t/1457879/so-you-have-a-5-25-device-that-does-not-sit-pretty-your-case#post_21553801


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've been an *Avalanche* fan since 95 when they moved here from Quebec (I have a shrine dedicated to Sakic, even have a Practice sweater he wore). Prior I was a *Northstars* fan, mostly because my entire family is from Minnesota and that's what I grew up on.
> 
> Now then, back to cases and case mods. Who has a buildlog they would like shared on our FB page?


God I was thinking FF7 and Fist of the North star for a moment rofl









You can put my log up if you like , should be near finished today after the parts arrive, unless you're looking for fully finished build logs. I'd consider it somewhat different from the norm style of build logs.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys.....

MAGNUM SMA8







I should mention the pictures are shown with 60mm thick rads, ALL in push/pull!

1 x 560 (bottom left chamber)
1 x 360 and 1500W EVGA PSU (bottom right chamber)
1 x 280 (Flex-Bay)
1 x 480 (top)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys.....
> 
> MAGNUM SMA8


You need to send me one of those for my SR2,then I can put my Little Devil in the bin.

I like that.......a lot.


----------



## kgtuning

Beastly!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys.....
> 
> MAGNUM SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention the pictures are shown with 60mm thick rads, ALL in push/pull!
> 
> 1 x 560 (bottom left chamber)
> 1 x 360 and 1500W EVGA PSU (bottom right chamber)
> *1 x 280 (Flex-Bay)*
> 1 x 480 (top)


Did you say 280mm flex bay? Hmmmm?

And how do you reach the plumbing down in the bottom now????!


----------



## szeged

It looks like a 900d that wasn't mass produced in China, then carefully assembled by angels. Oh it also looks better than the 900d. But dimension wise with rad space it kinda looks like the 900d.


----------



## Killa Cam

so its basically a standard smh10 that supports a full 60mm thick rad above the mobo in push, pull and only comes in xl-atx form factor? pretty cool, but what if a customer asks for a reverse atx. will it still support a 60mm rad in push, pull up top like it does for my reverse smh10?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> so its basically a standard smh10 that supports a full 60mm thick rad above the mobo in push, pull and only comes in xl-atx form factor? pretty cool, but what if a customer asks for a reverse atx. will it still support a 60mm rad in push, pull up top like it does for my reverse smh10?


Well, since standard or reverse layout doesn't effect the clearance between the board and the top of the case, it should work great regardless of motherboard orientation. And it will still be shorter than the SMH10 overall because it's only 8 slot and not 10


----------



## Jim-CL

In order to not overwhelm this thread with product questions (and technical support), we'll respond to questions in our forum. Thanks!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> It looks like a 900d that wasn't mass produced in China, then carefully assembled by angels. Oh it also looks better than the 900d. But dimension wise with rad space it kinda looks like the 900d.


I'd love to see someone try and put a 560 monsta and a 360 monsta both in push/pull in the bottom of a 900D with any 1500watt psu. I don't think it's possible, and even if it could, you'd still just have a Corsair named Chinese case that's overpriced for what you are actually getting.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I think you have done mine already.....
> What was you impression of the 7990? I was going that route myself but saw nothing but hate for it.


Coil whineeeeeeeeeeeeee. I had one too three. All the same. Just horrible coil whine at idle.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys.....
> 
> MAGNUM SMA8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention the pictures are shown with 60mm thick rads, ALL in push/pull!
> 
> 1 x 560 (bottom left chamber)
> 1 x 360 and 1500W EVGA PSU (bottom right chamber)
> 1 x 280 (Flex-Bay)
> 1 x 480 (top)

































Where do I sign?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I think you have done mine already.....
> 
> What was you impression of the 7990? I was going that route myself but saw nothing but hate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Coil whineeeeeeeeeeeeee. I had one too three. All the same. Just horrible coil whine at idle.
Click to expand...

Mine or fold on them for 24 hrs,the whine will vanish.


----------



## Anoxy

I had a 7970 with bad coil whine out of the box, but after a good break-in period, the coil whine went away.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If I gave this thing a good break in time my ears would be gone too.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have a SM8 case and top radiator mount is 120x4.

I have this on top of it.

I am thinking to buy a tower reservoir. I want to put it where the 2x120 Flex-mount (ST30)

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-120-4-radiator-drop-in-mount/

I have UT60 (240mm) rad is on 2 and 3 hole of it. I put the big rectangle hole is at the front ( not on the back). if I put the flex-mount on the first and second slot include the resevior. will I able to refill the coolant or not.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have a SM8 case and top radiator mount is 120x4.
> 
> I have this on top of it.
> 
> I am thinking to buy a tower reservoir. I want to put it where the 2x120 Flex-mount (ST30)
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-120-4-radiator-drop-in-mount/
> 
> I have UT60 (240mm) rad is on 2 and 3 hole of it. I put the big rectangle hole is at the front ( not on the back). if I put the flex-mount on the first and second slot include the resevior. will I able to refill the coolant or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No offense here, but if you're buying a $400+ case, you could at least do it a little aesthetic justice







That guy is a mess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If I gave this thing a good break in time my ears would be gone too.


If you went through three, I'm guessing you didn't keep them very long before returning?

I ask because two of my 7970s and my AX860 PSU had coil whine out of the box and it went away after several days.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

One was used and only slightly quieter. I could only use them for about 4 days before I literally began to lose my sanity. My ears would be ringing from the noise in ~ 10 minutes.


----------



## rickyman0319

I guess I can put all the wires other side. tell when what do I have to do to make it neater?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I guess I can put all the wires other side. tell when what do I have to do to make it neater?


get some black zipties and put the cables around on the other side of the case, and tie them together, and loop them through the openings in the mid panel of the case to plug them in







it will hide a lot of the cable clutter.


----------



## rickyman0319

my mb tray is reserved. I am wondering shall I put the psu on top or on the bottom of the case? which one is better?


----------



## szeged

i always put mine on the bottom, makes it easier for me.


----------



## Goggle Eye

E mail notice today from CaseLabs and Fed X the M-8 shipped. Should arrive some time around 1/15/2014









Keep reading the build logs and post on CaseLabs cases. keep up the good work and thanks to all of you for the post.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I guess I can put all the wires other side. tell when what do I have to do to make it neater?


Choose one kind of fan for the entire system or use matching ones. Use one tubing type for the entire system. Route wires at 90 degree angles when possible.


----------



## Anoxy

Man, I haven't seen one white build with black fittings. And I think I've waded through almost every Caselabs build on the internet.

Any thoughts on if my all black build, plus another Alphacool UT60 240 in the bottom would look good in an all white SM8?

I'll probably swap out the tank reservoir for one of these Bitspower tube reservoirs, like this.


----------



## Mega Man

i still have a great idea for you guys ill even give it away and not charge for it !!

it is a hideable 5.25 " cover or stealth cover !

basically you sink your cd rom or card reader or whatever closer to the case and then have a cover hide it ( which i prefer ) !

if you want i can give you guys a rough idea as how to implement it


----------



## Goggle Eye

Have 1 Mountain Mods case with the PSU mounted in the top and have owned other cases with the PSU in the top. The issue find with the PSU mounted in the top it makes the case Top Heavy. The case is on casters. The computer will tip over pretty easy. if you need to tip it to remove air you need to be very care full. The PSU is a old Koolance 1300w liquid cooled. These PSUs are very heavy cant remember the exact weight. Around 28 lbs + being conservative on the weight.

Your PSU is not any where near that heavy and personaly like the PSU in the bottom on a single wide case.

May I suggest take some measurments and figure out which orientation for the top rad that will give you the shortest loop possible and go with that.

I am with NOXY and others not trying to pick on you but clean up the loop and do some cable management. You will benefit in the long run it makes maintenance so much easier. Personaly I don't like Bay reseivors and pumps. But that's just me.

If you have not seen this video I recomend you watch the video by Ronsanut. It is a very clean build on a SM-8 case and very well explained. Basic build but I am impressed with Ronsanut.

Caselabs SM8 Water Cooled Cooled Build Log 1 - Clockwork Orange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNML73arTKI


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i still have a great idea for you guys ill even give it away and not charge for it !!
> 
> it is a hideable 5.25 " cover or stealth cover !
> 
> basically you sink your cd rom or card reader or whatever closer to the case and then have a cover hide it ( which i prefer ) !
> 
> if you want i can give you guys a rough idea as how to implement it


I did this on my build with drive cages. You can use the existing covers to do this with.


----------



## Anoxy

Do any of you guys have a gray window on your Caselabs?

The window on my Arc Midi R2 is smoked and it's nice, but I can't help but wonder if clear would look better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i still have a great idea for you guys ill even give it away and not charge for it !!
> 
> it is a hideable 5.25 " cover or stealth cover !
> 
> basically you sink your cd rom or card reader or whatever closer to the case and then have a cover hide it ( which i prefer ) !
> 
> if you want i can give you guys a rough idea as how to implement it
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on my build with drive cages. You can use the existing covers to do this with.
Click to expand...

but can you take them off without removing the front panel


----------



## rickyman0319

okay I have two different kind of fan, which one will u prefer? eloop or AP15 for UT60 & ST30


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but can you take them off without removing the front panel


No but I can take them off with out the drives being loose and falling. would not want to be able to take them off with out removing the front panel as I am doing this for looks and to keep my 4 yr old from playing with them...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay I have two different kind of fan, which one will u prefer? eloop or AP15 for UT60 & ST30


I love the eloops as case fans, and for push on rads, but they do/did (it might be fixed now, I don't know) have issues when used in pull on rads if mounted directly to the rad as the blade rim would rub the radiator and make a horrible racket. Ap15s would be my choice in this case though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but can you take them off without removing the front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I can take them off with out the drives being loose and falling. would not want to be able to take them off with out removing the front panel as I am doing this for looks and to keep my 4 yr old from playing with them...
Click to expand...

i am pretty sure i fi can squeeze out this 3d printer i can make a working model ! and my drives wont be loose but well secured !


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have a SM8 case and top radiator mount is 120x4.
> 
> I have this on top of it.
> 
> I am thinking to buy a tower reservoir. I want to put it where the 2x120 Flex-mount (ST30)
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-120-4-radiator-drop-in-mount/
> 
> I have UT60 (240mm) rad is on 2 and 3 hole of it. I put the big rectangle hole is at the front ( not on the back). if I put the flex-mount on the first and second slot include the resevior. will I able to refill the coolant or not.


........................................................what did i just see?









Take that PSU and kill it with fire.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


I'd advise to mount fan filters on all intake fans


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> ........................................................what did i just see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that PSU and kill it with fire.


dont worry, itll probably do that for him as soon as he puts any load on it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Front stencil first coat done,just the pearl white over the top and the sprues to do.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Front stencil first coat done,just the pearl white over the top and the sprues to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! nice work.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Very nice like the white lettering on the black case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Very nice like the white lettering on the black case.


Its not black...

When we hit the paint with some daylight we get......


----------



## X-Nine

Reminds me of the "Dreamweaver" scene from Wayne's World


----------



## Goggle Eye

Not nice to Fool Old Men LOL. Beautiful paint on the case. That paint job takes a lot of talent built a few hot rods over the years Imron, Pearl Paints and Candies. Currious did you do the paint on the CaseLabs? Is it Airbrushed? Please more information.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Not nice to Fool Old Men LOL. Beautiful paint on the case. That paint job takes a lot of talent built a few hot rods over the years Imron, Pearl Paints and Candies. Currious did you do the paint on the CaseLabs? Is it Airbrushed? Please more information.


I sprayed it myself,it Spectracoat over black. Used a touch up gun and a 25ltr compressor,70 psi,3 shots of black with 3 shots of the effect over the top,last coat thinned 1-2 paint/thinner.
2k clear over the top when i finish with the airbrush work.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I disliked the fact that the psu couldn't be mounted in the pedestal, so I butchered the back panel and attached a Lian Li psu bracket on it.
The screws on the bracket need to be painted black. I actually wanted to use the bracket from the HAF XB but I couldn't find a spare.
The psu in the pics is just an old "test" model.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok I have a question, when i choose for the front flex bays to be ventilated, do I also receive solid covers? I see this gentleman has only 240mm ventilated, which is what I want. Would I need to order them as accessories?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok I have a question, when i choose for the front flex bays to be ventilated, do I also receive solid covers? I see this gentleman has only 240mm ventilated, which is what I want. Would I need to order them as accessories?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When I choose ventilated flex bays that's all I got.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok I have a question, when i choose for the front flex bays to be ventilated, do I also receive solid covers? I see this gentleman has only 240mm ventilated, which is what I want. Would I need to order them as accessories?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, if you choose solid or vented, ALL your flex bays will be that way. If you only want some vented and some not, you could ask if they would do that, but I would just order the amount I needed vented as accessories, unless that costs more than the 15-20$ the option costs when building it on their website.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its not black...
> 
> When we hit the paint with some daylight we get......


Reminds me of my old project car whenever I see that case... Although I think black lettering might have worked better on your case. Very stealthy.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/CARS/Ebay6.jpg.html


----------



## Anoxy

Yikes, this is really adding up.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Reminds me of my old project car whenever I see that case... Although I think black lettering might have worked better on your case. Very stealthy.


Is that a 300zx I spy?


----------



## Mega Man

bnegative !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> ........................................................what did i just see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that PSU and kill it with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, itll probably do that for him as soon as he puts any load on it.
Click to expand...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I disliked the fact that the psu couldn't be mounted in the pedestal, so I butchered the back panel and attached a Lian Li psu bracket on it.
> The screws on the bracket need to be painted black. I actually wanted to use the bracket from the HAF XB but I couldn't find a spare.
> The psu in the pics is just an old "test" model.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


there is a psu mount ped in one of the threads here, but i think it got dropped :/ i wanted it !


----------



## Anoxy

LOL I was clicking through the checkout process with everything in my cart, not actually intending to buy because I'm so undecided....and I accidentally clicked too far and bought it.

Looks like I have an SM8 on the way


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> LOL I was clicking through the checkout process with everything in my cart, not actually intending to buy because I'm so undecided....and I accidentally clicked too far and bought it.
> 
> Looks like I have an SM8 on the way


Congratulations?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> LOL I was clicking through the checkout process with everything in my cart, not actually intending to buy because I'm so undecided....and I accidentally clicked too far and bought it.
> 
> Looks like I have an SM8 on the way


Congradulations but I might would cancel the order look at this a new case that is coming out in a couple of weeks!! http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1458099


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Congradulations but I might would cancel the order look at this a new case that is coming out in a couple of weeks!! http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1458099


Is that a double-wide case? Not really interested in something that huge.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is that a double-wide case? Not really interested in something that huge.


Not sure just know it is a horizontal motherboard that I love!!!! but everyone has different wants and needs. congratulations again!!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Is that a 300zx I spy?


Had that car for 12 years. Half of which it was a money pit... Seems ironic that I'm right back at forking out lots of money, but with computers.

PM me if you want to know more details about my bulletproof twin turbo Z32.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Had that car for 12 years. Half of which it was a money pit... Seems ironic that I'm right back at forking out lots of money, but with computers.
> 
> PM me if you want to know more details about my bulletproof twin turbo Z32.


My dad actually owned one for a bit. HE bought it for real cheap to try and fix (motor was locked up) and have a slalum/fun/whatever car, but he took one look at that engine and was like NOPE (mind you, he owned a car shop for a number of years so he wasn't a novice at these things.) We tried working on it, but weren't making much progress and he gave up in my opinion too fast. Car got sent back outside to rot for about a year before he sold it for one grand. 

I wasn't too happy about that, but it really wasn't doing any good sitting around.


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone help me here? I'm trying to install an ax480 on top of my sm8 and it doesn't fit. Anyone know why?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone help me here? I'm trying to install an ax480 on top of my sm8 and it doesn't fit. Anyone know why?


Can you post a picture showing the problem?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Can you post a picture showing the problem?


Its kinda hard to post a picture it literally is just too big for the case.


----------



## Anoxy

Well it looks like the ax480 is longer than most 480mm rads, not by much though.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its kinda hard to post a picture it literally is just too big for the case.


Does switching it's orientation so that inlet/outlet port are on the opposite end make it fit??


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Does switching it's orientation so that inlet/outlet port are on the opposite end make it fit??


I tried everything. I cant believe it has taken so long for someone to realize this. I'm at a lost here.


----------



## Ragsters

I found this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1336259/caselabs-merlin-sm8-complete

And this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1392853/caselabs-sm8-build-evo-iv-final-pics-now-up/60


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I tried everything. I cant believe it has taken so long for someone to realize this. I'm at a lost here.


I haven't seen a build in a caselabs that used the AX series rads honestly. Seems most people have used the Alphacool's, EK's or HWL's radiators.

Did you look at the actual measurements of your rad and case before you ordered??


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I haven't seen a build in a caselabs that used the AX series rads honestly. Seems most people have used the Alphacool's, EK's or HWL's radiators.
> 
> Did you look at the actual measurements of your rad and case before you ordered??


No but I remember buying the ax480 knowing it worked in the EVO build. What I am realizing now is that I think he has a normal top and I the drop mount. Who would of thought spending the extra cash for the drop mount would actually cause me problems.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> No but I remember buying the ax480 knowing it worked in the EVO build. What I am realizing now is that I think he has a normal top and I the drop mount. Who would of thought spending the extra cash for the drop mount would actually cause me problems.


Yeah, the screw holes between the std top and drop in tops are in different locations, the std top is pretty centered, the drop in moves the rad a little more one way or the other depending how you have the drop in rotated.

Have you tried to rotate the drop in tops orientation??


----------



## kgtuning

Wow I'm kinda surprised it doesn't fit.


----------



## rickyman0319

do you guys put the psu fan on the bottom or top? is there any different between if I put the fan on top or bottom? which one is better?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do you guys put the psu fan on the bottom or top? is there any different between if I put the fan on top or bottom? which one is better?


Personal preference really. I use my psu fan as part of my airflow design, so it's usually facing inside the case. But that is me. And since my systems are liquid cooled, it's not like the case has a bunch of hot air in it really.......


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally added the pedestal (okay, again but now with psu)
When paycheck arrives I'll get another UT60 to go in the pedestal.
But for now it will have to do..as always


and..still need to do tons of small stuff


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Finally added the pedestal (okay, again but now with psu)
> When paycheck arrives I'll get another UT60 to go in the pedestal.
> But for now it will have to do..as always
> 
> 
> and..still need to do tons of small stuff


so empty ! but a great start


----------



## SortOfGrim

still empty yes, will add 2x 360 rads as soon as I receive the gift of money from my boss until then









edit: and thx!


----------



## stren

Alright Stren is back kinda sorta. Still processing pics and vids and posting news from CES. Oh and trying to move house this month again too, so I'll still be in and out a lot. So PM me if I miss you, and apologies if it takes a while to update things again. Hopefully things settle down in March!

I only saw pics from jimhans1 as a new member though he did make up for it with 3 cases lol. So good work there







Keep up the good work <3 And BNeg that case is looking the business.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright Stren is back kinda sorta. Still processing pics and vids and posting news from CES. Oh and trying to move house this month again too, so I'll still be in and out a lot. So PM me if I miss you, and apologies if it takes a while to update things again. Hopefully things settle down in March!
> 
> I only saw pics from jimhans1 as a new member though he did make up for it with 3 cases lol. So good work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work <3 And BNeg that case is looking the business.


Stren steal me one of those AX1500i's from CES I'll pay you a premium!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Stren steal me one of those AX1500i's from CES I'll pay you a premium!


So you don't want the 290x lightning or the 780ti classy kingpin that I stole too?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So you don't want the 290x lightning or the 780ti classy kingpin that I stole too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy but Just the PSU <3 I've already got 3x Titans


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sexy but Just the PSU <3 I've already got 3x Titans


Lulz - yeah the efficiency on that AX1500i was just ridiculous. I really want to get a review sample in but I also have to finish my backlog lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lulz - yeah the efficiency on that AX1500i was just ridiculous. I really want to get a review sample in but I also have to finish my backlog lol.


Well if you do have one for sale I call dibs on first BID!!







My TH10 is craving it and would def beat waiting till Q2 for it which knowing Corsair won't be till almost Summer.


----------



## Ragsters

I need to replace my AX480 that won't fit on my SM8. Does anyone have any suggestions on a 480 rad other than an Alphacool. I really like the new EK PE rads.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well if you do have one for sale I call dibs on first BID!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TH10 is craving it and would def beat waiting till Q2 for it which knowing Corsair won't be till almost Summer.


Haha if I get one I won't be selling it! I need to list my BNIB AX1200 though fresh from RMA.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright Stren is back kinda sorta. Still processing pics and vids and posting news from CES. Oh and trying to move house this month again too, so I'll still be in and out a lot. So PM me if I miss you, and apologies if it takes a while to update things again. Hopefully things settle down in March!
> 
> I only saw pics from jimhans1 as a new member though he did make up for it with 3 cases lol. So good work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work <3 And *BNeg that case is looking the business.*












Still debating two white stripes A La GT500 or white PCB traces coming off the CL logo.......


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha if I get one I won't be selling it! I need to list my BNIB AX1200 though fresh from RMA.


Non-i version?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I need to replace my AX480 that won't fit on my SM8. Does anyone have any suggestions on a 480 rad other than an Alphacool. I really like the new EK PE rads.


At the risk of you actually taking my advice







- how about the Hardware Labs black ice sr 1 ? great rad from what i've read, Mandrix uses a pair in his build - I sold him my new unused one last year. 517mm in length, measure twice ! Not sure the length is the key, but it appears to be with that drop-in mount and that ax 480.

http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=3


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I need to replace my AX480 that won't fit on my SM8. Does anyone have any suggestions on a 480 rad other than an Alphacool. I really like the new EK PE rads.


The PE series is very similar to the AX rads... that would be a gamble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> At the risk of you actually taking my advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - how about the Hardware Labs black ice sr 1 ? great rad from what i've read, Mandrix uses a pair in his build - I sold him my new unused one last year. 517mm in length, measure twice ! Not sure the length is the key, but it appears to be with that drop-in mount and that ax 480.
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=3


The SR1 has the same issue with the drop in mount (I tried it). Awesome rad though


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> At the risk of you actually taking my advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - how about the Hardware Labs black ice sr 1 ? great rad from what i've read, Mandrix uses a pair in his build - I sold him my new unused one last year. 517mm in length, measure twice ! Not sure the length is the key, but it appears to be with that drop-in mount and that ax 480.
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> The PE series is very similar to the AX rads... that would be a gamble
> The SR1 has the same issue with the drop in mount (I tried it). Awesome rad though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> At the risk of you actually taking my advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - how about the Hardware Labs black ice sr 1 ? great rad from what i've read, Mandrix uses a pair in his build - I sold him my new unused one last year. 517mm in length, measure twice ! Not sure the length is the key, but it appears to be with that drop-in mount and that ax 480.
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=3


Thanks for the information guys! That actualy helps determining what to do. I had no idea the SR1 would not work with a drop in mount.

-The EX PE rad dimensions are 520 x 130 x 38mm (L x W x H)
-XSPC AX480 are 128 x 40 (46mm at ports) x 526 mm
-Alphacool UT60 are 522 x 124 x 60mm

Does that mean none of them would work with a drop in mount? Length was the issue.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the information guys! That actualy helps determining what to do. I had no idea the SR1 would not work with a drop in mount.
> 
> -The EX PE rad dimensions are 520 x 130 x 38mm (L x W x H)
> -XSPC AX480 are 128 x 40 (46mm at ports) x 526 mm
> -Alphacool UT60 are 522 x 124 x 60mm
> 
> Does that mean none of them would work with a drop in mount? Length was the issue.


No, the fit will depend on how much of the total length stick out past the fans on either end, some rads have tiny end caps on the side with no ports, and so forth.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, the fit will depend on how much of the total length stick out past the fans on either end, some rads have tiny end caps on the side with no ports, and so forth.


The good news is that the radiator will fit if I put fans on top of them. So it would be case>fan>radiator. I don't know why I didn't try that before. I guess I really just wanted to use the new 31mm top I bought from CaseLabs. So After trying it and seeing how it fits I noticed that the ports on the radiator were completely loose with a huge gap on one side. I unscrewed them and re-screwed them in but the game is still present. I have contacted Frozen for a replacement. I really hope they don't think I am pulling a fast one after asking for a store credit this morning because of my radiator not fitting. Here are some pics.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The good news is that the radiator will fit if I put fans on top of them. So it would be case>fan>radiator. I don't know why I didn't try that before. I guess I really just wanted to use the new 31mm top I bought from CaseLabs. So After trying it and seeing how it fits I noticed that the ports on the radiator were completely loose with a huge gap on one side. I unscrewed them and re-screwed them in but the game is still present. I have contacted Frozen for a replacement. I really hope they don't think I am pulling a fast one after asking for a store credit this morning because of my radiator not fitting. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does the shroud shift or something with the fittings tightened down all the way?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Can't you just tighten them?...
> 
> The O ring seal is with the radiator core itself (essentially an ex480) not the white shroud.


It looks like the core is threaded at an angle


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It looks like the core is threaded at an angle


Ya I misunderstood what he was saying. It could be that the core is not seated correctly within the casing as it is really just held in there with foam pads.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It looks like the core is threaded at an angle


Could be but I don't want to take that risk. I have an AX360 currently and both of the ports sit flush.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Why don't you try taking the core out and re fitting it? 8 screws and the plugs... worth a try IMO


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Why don't you try taking the core out and re fitting it? 8 screws and the plugs... worth a try IMO


I would do it if Frozen CPU gave me the go ahead. It just got me worried. I was flushing the radiator by hand ("shake method") with distilled water and plugs on the ports when I saw felt the leak on my hand. When I went to go tighten the ports they were loose. I went ahead and unscrewed it completely then re tightened it but the ports won't sit flush. If I had the equipment to test the radiator outside the case I would. Also since this radiator is going at the top it can potentially get everything wet.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I would do it if Frozen CPU gave me the go ahead. It just got me worried. I was flushing the radiator by hand ("shake method") with distilled water and plugs on the ports when I saw felt the leak on my hand. When I went to go tighten the ports they were loose. I went ahead and unscrewed it completely then re tightened it but the ports won't sit flush. If I had the equipment to test the radiator outside the case I would. Also since this radiator is going at the top it can potentially get everything wet.


First off, you can't void any sort of warranty by just dismantling the radiator. They're literally designed for that. What I sincerely recommend is to take the end plates off, pull the core out (slowly so you don't damage any of the side fins) and then mess around with the fittings to see what the real problem is.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> First off, you can't void any sort of warranty by just dismantling the radiator. They're literally designed for that. What I sincerely recommend is to take the end plates off, pull the core out (slowly so you don't damage any of the side fins) and then mess around with the fittings to see what the real problem is.


I already explained the situation to Frozen if they ask me to do just that I will. Heck I will even ask them if I could do that after they respond. I mean you're right. Most likely they are going to make me pay for shipping there if they except my rrma and I would rather save that money.


----------



## npo717

Add me to the club!







More pictures later.

Mercury S3
i7 3770k
Asrock Z77E-ITX
16GB of Trident X 2133
R9 - 290
960GB Crucial SSD

XSPC Raystorm and XSPC R9 - 290 full coverage block. Need to wire up some purple LEDs for the blocks.

All purple acrylic tube... except for that one bend from pump to radiator... that one just would not want to go correctly.

My second water cooling build. Wanted to downsize from my C70.


----------



## LunaP

W00000 replacement parts arriving today (and I have class tonight







) soon as I get home should have this thing tested and filled and proper lighting in place this time. TH10 rocks! Gonna be a bit difficult making a light board for the bottom but I'll manage.


----------



## mav2000

With the rad at the bottom are you planning a cut out or something on the light box?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> With the rad at the bottom are you planning a cut out or something on the light box?


Yar

Though Still debating about swapping to a pedestal for a cleaner look as well... decisions..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating two white stripes A La GT500 or white PCB traces coming off the CL logo.......


Either would look great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Non-i version?


Yeah - I was hoping they'd be nice and send the i. Gotta talk to Corsair and see if I can get a ax1500i for review lulz but I have to finish the corsair ces suite write up first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> At the risk of you actually taking my advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - how about the Hardware Labs black ice sr 1 ? great rad from what i've read, Mandrix uses a pair in his build - I sold him my new unused one last year. 517mm in length, measure twice ! Not sure the length is the key, but it appears to be with that drop-in mount and that ax 480.
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=3


Yeah SR1's are beloved for quality. You could also try a swiftech rad. One of them performed well in Martin's testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures later.
> 
> Mercury S3
> i7 3770k
> Asrock Z77E-ITX
> 16GB of Trident X 2133
> R9 - 290
> 960GB Crucial SSD
> 
> XSPC Raystorm and XSPC R9 - 290 full coverage block. Need to wire up some purple LEDs for the blocks.
> 
> All purple acrylic tube... except for that one bend from pump to radiator... that one just would not want to go correctly.
> 
> My second water cooling build. Wanted to downsize from my C70.


Nice - the purple will look real nice. An a backplate too







Adding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> W00000 replacement parts arriving today (and I have class tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) soon as I get home should have this thing tested and filled and proper lighting in place this time. TH10 rocks! Gonna be a bit difficult making a light board for the bottom but I'll manage.


Nice!


----------



## szeged

posted this in another thread, thought it might get a better response here -

Would CL ever have plans for a full bench station like something like -



I would buy one instantly see as how i change gpus pretty much every week, it would be nice to have an open air bench rig i could use and keep the sth10 for pure gaming.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> posted this in another thread, thought it might get a better response here -
> 
> Would CL ever have plans for a full bench station like something like -
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy one instantly see as how i change gpus pretty much every week, it would be nice to have an open air bench rig i could use and keep the sth10 for pure gaming.


As Jim stated in the other thread (just reiterating here for convenience of other club members), there will be a stripped down S8 model for Test Bench purposes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

^ I like that one too. And which one is that?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> ^ I like that one too. And which one is that?


Thats a Dimastech,i had the Easy/Hard version.

Couple of things about that bench,the finish is crap...I mean,really crap....and it wobbles.

The LD bench is far better.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thats a Dimastech,i had the Easy/Hard version.
> 
> Couple of things about that bench,the finish is crap...I mean,really crap....and it wobbles.
> 
> The LD bench is far better.


thx. Luckily I don't need a bench cause that price for the LD


----------



## Pheozero

How thick are the drop in mounts and the flex-bay rad mounts? I want to make sure that the screws I buy are long enough.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> How thick are the drop in mounts and the flex-bay rad mounts? I want to make sure that the screws I buy are long enough.


Mine are measuring just over 2mm thick, like 2.25-ish mm. That's drop in and flex bay rad mount both, they measure the same, along with side rad mounts for STH10..... All are measuring the same


----------



## Pheozero

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As Jim stated in the other thread (just reiterating here for convenience of other club members), there will be a stripped down S8 model for Test Bench purposes.


cool, thanks! Sorry i didnt see Jim's response in the other thread or i wouldnt have bothered you here


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As Jim stated in the other thread (just reiterating here for convenience of other club members), there will be a stripped down S8 model for Test Bench purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> cool, thanks! Sorry i didnt see Jim's response in the other thread or i wouldnt have bothered you here
Click to expand...

Ah, don't worry about it, like I said I posted here too just because not everyone checks the CL forum (though they should......) *ninjavanish*


----------



## LunaP

Hey on the TH10 it seems there's 2 USB cables coming from the front connectors for the motherboard? My board only has 1 and I'm guessing these cables are for top and bottom so I guess I'll only have 2 of the ports on front working?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey on the TH10 it seems there's 2 USB cables coming from the front connectors for the motherboard? My board only has 1 and I'm guessing these cables are for top and bottom so I guess I'll only have 2 of the ports on front working?


LunaP just use one of these and all ports will work http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13792/ele-932/FrozenCPU_USB_30_20-Pin_to_Dual_USB_30_External_Female_FCUC-01.html?id=8oddtbDf&mv_pc=332


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> LunaP just use one of these and all ports will work http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13792/ele-932/FrozenCPU_USB_30_20-Pin_to_Dual_USB_30_External_Female_FCUC-01.html?id=8oddtbDf&mv_pc=332


If his front panel is the same as mine and has 4 usb3 ports that are powered by 2 20 pin internal cables, that part will do him no good. LunaP, you will need a pci-e card that has a 20 pin usb3 header on it. I use ths:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007SJGGAE/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Works great. Plus you get 2 more ports on the back.

edit: spelling error


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> If his front panel is the same as mine and has 4 usb3 ports that are powered by 2 20 pin internal cables, that part will do him no good. LunaP, you will need a pci-e card that has a 20 pin usb3 header on it. I use ths:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007SJGGAE/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Works great. Plus you get 2 more ports on the back.
> 
> edit: spelling error


You are right and I showed the wrong one!!!!

You can use this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22397/ele-1275/USB30_20-Pin_Female_to_2x_USB30_20-Pin_Male_Y_Adapter.html?tl=g2c539s1558&id=8oddtbDf&mv_pc=1353 or do like was sugessted here.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Need help, thinking of getting the S5 but not sure if my current WC setup will fit.

I have a 150ml Bitspower Reservoir and the D5 pump with mod kit. Will there be enough room to fit this inside the S5? Sorry I haven't gotten the chance to measure the height of the reservoir and D5 yet.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Need help, thinking of getting the S5 but not sure if my current WC setup will fit.
> 
> I have a 150ml Bitspower Reservoir and the D5 pump with mod kit. Will there be enough room to fit this inside the S5? Sorry I haven't gotten the chance to measure the height of the reservoir and D5 yet.


I imagine not. 150ml Res is pretty large, so unless you're not going to use the front bays it's probably not a good option for a reservoir in that case.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> If his front panel is the same as mine and has 4 usb3 ports that are powered by 2 20 pin internal cables, that part will do him no good. LunaP, you will need a pci-e card that has a 20 pin usb3 header on it. I use ths:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007SJGGAE/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Works great. Plus you get 2 more ports on the back.
> 
> edit: spelling error


Appreciate it, I may have to get a riser cable if anything since I'm going Tri-Sli and putting in a Sound card possibly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are right and I showed the wrong one!!!!
> 
> You can use this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22397/ele-1275/USB30_20-Pin_Female_to_2x_USB30_20-Pin_Male_Y_Adapter.html?tl=g2c539s1558&id=8oddtbDf&mv_pc=1353 or do like was sugessted here.


Ah is there one for the front audio as well? It stops half way and I need another 8-12" for it to reach the motherboard for the HD audio.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I imagine not. 150ml Res is pretty large, so unless you're not going to use the front bays it's probably not a good option for a reservoir in that case.


Uhm.. interesting since I thought the S5 was a bit taller, okay that's good to know.

Here's a picture of my current setup. By looking at it, you'd think it would fit inside the S5 minus the 120 fan and radiator.


----------



## X-Nine

The S5 is 380mm tall, that res, pump, and fittings are going to be roughly 240mm high. So, yes, it's feasible, but I would think it would eliminate the use of drive bays or a radiator. I don't have either to test for sure, but you'd have to get the measurements on your equipment to see if it's something you can work with.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Need help, thinking of getting the S5 but not sure if my current WC setup will fit.
> 
> I have a 150ml Bitspower Reservoir and the D5 pump with mod kit. Will there be enough room to fit this inside the S5? Sorry I haven't gotten the chance to measure the height of the reservoir and D5 yet.


I have the same pump/res setup in my SMH10 so tonight I will mesure it and see if it fit in my S5 in height and let you know


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Need help, thinking of getting the S5 but not sure if my current WC setup will fit.
> 
> I have a 150ml Bitspower Reservoir and the D5 pump with mod kit. Will there be enough room to fit this inside the S5? Sorry I haven't gotten the chance to measure the height of the reservoir and D5 yet.


I have that same pump/res combo and it fits in my S3, I used the UN Z2 mounts to put in directly behind the rad/fans that are mounted in the flex bay. So it should do just fine in the S5. I have not completed that build yet, but the mock up fit perfectly.


----------



## NYMD

I have 3x e-loops in the PSU side front bays. Right now they are intake but that doesn't feel like they are doing much for me since both sides of my case are mostly walled off from each other. Should I switch them around to be exhaust so they are exhausting the warm air from the two PSU side radiators that are also on intake?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The S5 is 380mm tall, that res, pump, and fittings are going to be roughly 240mm high. So, yes, it's feasible, but I would think it would eliminate the use of drive bays or a radiator. I don't have either to test for sure, but you'd have to get the measurements on your equipment to see if it's something you can work with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I have the same pump/res setup in my SMH10 so tonight I will mesure it and see if it fit in my S5 in height and let you know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I have that same pump/res combo and it fits in my S3, I used the UN Z2 mounts to put in directly behind the rad/fans that are mounted in the flex bay. So it should do just fine in the S5. I have not completed that build yet, but the mock up fit perfectly.


Thanks guys for looking into this. REP+ Much appreciated..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it, I may have to get a riser cable if anything since I'm going Tri-Sli and putting in a Sound card possibly.
> Ah is there one for the front audio as well? It stops half way and I need another 8-12" for it to reach the motherboard for the HD audio.


I can not remember how many pins are on the from HD audio but I am sure you could find what you want at PPC or FCPU.

something like the below
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=21385

or

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11781/cab-373/Akasa_HD_Audio_Internal_Extension_Cable_-_400mm_EXAUDI-40.html?tl=g2c279s100&id=8oddtbDf&mv_pc=2408

hope this helps!!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it, I may have to get a riser cable if anything since I'm going Tri-Sli and putting in a Sound card possibly.
> Ah is there one for the front audio as well? It stops half way and I need another 8-12" for it to reach the motherboard for the HD audio.


I'm pretty sure I have one that I don't use made by NZXT that I can mail to you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it, I may have to get a riser cable if anything since I'm going Tri-Sli and putting in a Sound card possibly.
> Ah is there one for the front audio as well? It stops half way and I need another 8-12" for it to reach the motherboard for the HD audio.


Just curious why a sound card as I thought the sound was real good on the RIVE BE??


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have one that I don't use made by NZXT that I can mail to you.


Appreciate it, I'll let you know if I end up going that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just curious why a sound card as I thought the sound was real good on the RIVE BE??


Been getting a LOT of feedback from users in our club about it and on their build logs, I'm a definite audiophile as well so I usually peak interest when hearing from others, and so far the difference between the onboard and the SB Z(x/r) cards seems to be quite noticeable.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it, I'll let you know if I end up going that route.
> Been getting a LOT of feedback from users in our club about it and on their build logs, I'm a definite audiophile as well so I usually peak interest when hearing from others, and so far the difference between the onboard and the SB Z(x/r) cards seems to be quite noticeable.


I'm a big fan of external audio e.g. usb dac etc. It makes life so much easier, particularly if you have multiple rigs and frees up the boards to be used to their max. I.E. 4 gpu for ATX, 2 gpu for matx, 1 for mitx. A board should be full of GPUs or you did it wrong


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I have 3x e-loops in the PSU side front bays.
> Right now they are intake but that doesn't feel like they are doing much for me since both sides of my case are mostly walled off from each other.
> Should I switch them around to be exhaust so they are exhausting the warm air from the two PSU side radiators that are also on intake?


Didin't see any other replies so hope this helps you OR prompts a reply with better advice from some one else.

Couple different theories to consider here....especially given both top and bottom rad fans are intake.

Where ever possible feeding the rads fresh air from outside the case
Exhausting hot air out of the case - more so with air cooling but still relevant to a certain extent when underwater.
If I was running that set-up and I sort of will be if I ever find time to do some work on this build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I would run the top rad with fans as exhaust, rather than intake as you have.
Keep the front fans as intake - blowing air in to blend with warm air from bottom rad.
This will keep the positive pressure in the case with excess pressure venting out rear of case.


----------



## Barefooter

I have to agree with this ^^. That's exactly how I would arrange the fans too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Didin't see any other replies so hope this helps you OR prompts a reply with better advice from some one else.
> 
> Couple different theories to consider here....especially given both top and bottom rad fans are intake.
> 
> Where ever possible feeding the rads fresh air from outside the case
> Exhausting hot air out of the case - more so with air cooling but still relevant to a certain extent when underwater.
> If I was running that set-up and I sort of will be if I ever find time to do some work on this build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would run the top rad with fans as exhaust, rather than intake as you have.
> Keep the front fans as intake - blowing air in to blend with warm air from bottom rad.
> This will keep the positive pressure in the case with excess pressure venting out rear of case.


what is the meanwell PSU for???


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks guys for looking into this. REP+ Much appreciated..


Ok so the total length of the BP 150 res with the vertical mod kit is about 270mm. You have to add about 30mm for a 90 degree fitting on top for the return line so overall 300mm.

Depending on the setup you want in your S5 it will fit or not...

If you put a 360 rad (even a 38mm) with one bank of fans it won't fit since this setup eats almost all the first flex-bay and the 300mm pump/res/fitting setup reach a bit more than the half of the top flex-bay. In fact, with this setup there will be about 1 or 2 mm of free space between the fan/rad setup and the fitting...a but tight







....If you were to put an Alphacool ST30 at 30mm in height then this would fit with around 10mm of space between the fitting and the fan/rad setup. All these mesurement is done by using something like a 3/8"x1/2" BP 90 fitting on top of the res.

If you only put fans in the top or nothing then it will fit without any problems.

I hope it helps and feel free to ask other questions


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> what is the meanwell PSU for???


Iwaki RD30 - if I decide to use it







still not sure


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Iwaki RD30 - if I decide to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I have a Eheim 1262 I am using in my build. but it is 120VAC



If you was not in Australia I might would be interested in it!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nice, I have a Eheim 1262 I am using in my build. but it is 120VAC
> 
> 
> 
> If you was not in Australia I might would be interested in it!!


I might sell mine - I just need to get around to taking data on it. If you keep bugging me to get it done then it'll be for sale.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I might sell mine - I just need to get around to taking data on it. If you keep bugging me to get it done then it'll be for sale.


Sorry not going to bug you but I am always interested in Equipment if the price is right!!!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok so the total length of the BP 150 res with the vertical mod kit is about 270mm. You have to add about 30mm for a 90 degree fitting on top for the return line so overall 300mm.
> 
> Depending on the setup you want in your S5 it will fit or not...
> 
> If you put a 360 rad (even a 38mm) with one bank of fans it won't fit since this setup eats almost all the first flex-bay and the 300mm pump/res/fitting setup reach a bit more than the half of the top flex-bay. In fact, with this setup there will be about 1 or 2 mm of free space between the fan/rad setup and the fitting...a but tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....If you were to put an Alphacool ST30 at 30mm in height then this would fit with around 10mm of space between the fitting and the fan/rad setup. All these mesurement is done by using something like a 3/8"x1/2" BP 90 fitting on top of the res.
> 
> If you only put fans in the top or nothing then it will fit without any problems.
> 
> I hope it helps and feel free to ask other questions


Awesome.. Thank you for checking on that for me. REP+

More questions to come when I get more info on what setup I want on the S5.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok so the total length of the BP 150 res with the vertical mod kit is about 270mm. You have to add about 30mm for a 90 degree fitting on top for the return line so overall 300mm.
> 
> Depending on the setup you want in your S5 it will fit or not...
> 
> If you put a 360 rad (even a 38mm) with one bank of fans it won't fit since this setup eats almost all the first flex-bay and the 300mm pump/res/fitting setup reach a bit more than the half of the top flex-bay. In fact, with this setup there will be about 1 or 2 mm of free space between the fan/rad setup and the fitting...a but tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....If you were to put an Alphacool ST30 at 30mm in height then this would fit with around 10mm of space between the fitting and the fan/rad setup. All these mesurement is done by using something like a 3/8"x1/2" BP 90 fitting on top of the res.
> 
> If you only put fans in the top or nothing then it will fit without any problems.
> 
> I hope it helps and feel free to ask other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.. Thank you for checking on that for me. REP+
> 
> More questions to come when I get more info on what setup I want on the S5.
Click to expand...

Wow, my estimate on that Res/Pump combo was pretty spot on! LOL

I may have an 80mm Bitspower reservoir for sale pretty soon if you need to shorten it up. Only been used in one build for about a year. That's of course only if you want to go for that.

Hopefully we can all find a solution so you can still use your gear. I have a D5 pump with black sparkle kit and love it, but it won't fit in my current case (a Lian Li) so I'm having to buy a new pump and top (DDC with Heatkiller top) to fit in there. Spent way more money getting new parts to fit in this case than I wanted to, so avoiding that is always ideal.


----------



## wermad

35X powering through:
-480mm
-gpu
-gpu
-gpu
-gpu
-cpu
-480
-480
-240
-480
-240
-res

Pending to add my two ram blocks and the mb block set (vrm and pch block). Have had this pump for a couple of years now powering through many complex loops. I run at 100% since I can't really be bothered to get pwm going (







).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 35X powering through:
> -480mm
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -cpu
> -480
> -480
> -240
> -480
> -240
> -res
> 
> Pending to add my two ram blocks and the mb block set (vrm and pch block). Have had this pump for a couple of years now powering through many complex loops. I run at 100% since I can't really be bothered to get pwm going (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What speed are you running the pump?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 35X powering through:
> -480mm
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -cpu
> -480
> -480
> -240
> -480
> -240
> -res
> 
> Pending to add my two ram blocks and the mb block set (vrm and pch block). Have had this pump for a couple of years now powering through many complex loops. *I run at 100%* since I can't really be bothered to get pwm going (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speed are you running the pump?
Click to expand...

Seriously? You are asking that?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Seriously? You are asking that?


Lol. I guess I missed that


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 35X powering through:
> -480mm
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -gpu
> -cpu
> -480
> -480
> -240
> -480
> -240
> -res
> 
> Pending to add my two ram blocks and the mb block set (vrm and pch block). Have had this pump for a couple of years now powering through many complex loops. I run at 100% since I can't really be bothered to get pwm going (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I can't get PWM working on my pump either, if I set it on the Aquaero6 it just doesn't turn on, unless I change it back to Power mode, and even then its glitchy. Mines the MCP655x though. Though I think mine defaults to 60% when connected to the PSU direct :|


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys know if SM8 has a side radiator mount or not?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u guys know if SM8 has a side radiator mount or not?


Doesn't seem practical at all







unless vertical at front of case ??? but why
BUT anything is possible with CaseLabs
Get a picture of the SM8 case and overlay with where you want to put a side mount rad


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to put the side radiator mount where is pcie slot are.

right now, 2x120 on front, 240mm w/ fan adapter 120-140mm , 360mm on top mount. if there is a side mount, I am going to move front rad into side mount and use those slot of fan and fan/ hdd cage.


----------



## fast_fate

OK - I guess if you really wanted to you could try the 120.4 Radiator Side Mount - SM8



No guarantee that the width is same so please do your own research before ordering./

It is listed as fitting the SM8 pedestal, NOT the actual case.
I don't think anybody envisaged a side rad mounted inside the actual chassis









And I guess some cut out will need to be done on your door for air flow - in OR out ??

Up to you, but I don't like this plan


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> OK - I guess if you really wanted to you could try the 120.4 Radiator Side Mount - SM8
> 
> 
> 
> No guarantee that the width is same so please do your own research before ordering./
> 
> It is listed as fitting the SM8 pedestal, NOT the actual case.
> I don't think anybody envisaged a side rad mounted inside the actual chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess some cut out will need to be done on your door for air flow - in OR out ??
> 
> Up to you, but I don't like this plan


I agree with @fast_fate why don't you try to use the currently available space and get bigger rads!!!!!!


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u guys know if SM8 has a side radiator mount or not?


the SM8 has a side radiator mount for the pedestal, i think it wont work for the case.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u guys know if SM8 has a side radiator mount or not?


you can always get the psu vertical mount and put the radiator at the bottom


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put the side radiator mount where is pcie slot are.
> 
> right now, 2x120 on front, 240mm w/ fan adapter 120-140mm , 360mm on top mount. if there is a side mount, I am going to move front rad into side mount and use those slot of fan and fan/ hdd cage.


I don't understand exactly what you are wanting to do. I am just about sure that the pedestal mount would work on the side with a little help but why?? You have a lot of space you are not using now.

you could have a 480 on top instead of the 240 I see and put a 240 on the bottom. Because all I see you the picture is a 240 on top and a 240 in the front.

if you don't want to use the front maximize the space you have. a 480 on top and a 240 on bottom. that is plenty to cool a CPU like you are doing or even add a GPU to it.


----------



## Ixander

I agree with seross69, the side mount works in the case with some help, but it wont be a good place to put a rad. if you need some help, you can check all the SM8's in this club and get a lot of great ideas from the other members


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Will the Black Ice SR1 radiator fit with the Titan GPU?



Here's the S5 I'll be getting.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have another question. I read that M8 side mount radiator pedestal does not fit on Alphacool series radiator. it works when u mod the side panel. is that correct?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have another question. I read that M8 side mount radiator pedestal does not fit on Alphacool series radiator. it works when u mod the side panel. is that correct?


they do fit but the problem is the 6 ports on the alphacool rads. when you install plugs then they push against the mount. You can either drill them out or use screws that are a few mm longer I have done both..

if they only have the 4 ports then you are ok!


----------



## rickyman0319

does that mean XT45 works best for the mount since it doesnot have that many ports?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does that mean XT45 works best for the mount since it doesnot have that many ports?


If the problem with the port on the rad is the same as the one I had with the front mounted rad on the SM8, there in no reason to worry. It's an easy fix.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does that mean XT45 works best for the mount since it doesnot have that many ports?


I wouldn't say works best but it does work and fit flush.. I do not mind either putting the hold or having a little gap. I use neoprene gasket material so no noise.

I thought the 45's had the 6 ports or are you talking about a different brand than alphacool??

you can even use a gasket material between the rad and the mount and then it will fit flush. it is no big deal and easy to fix...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does that mean XT45 works best for the mount since it doesnot have that many ports?


No, what he meant by the 6 ports vs 4 port, is that the radiator can't have ports on the front AND backside of the radiator (ie: the sides that fans mount on also). So, coolgates=ok, but some EK's can have issues also if the plugs don't sit below the fan mounting plane.


----------



## rickyman0319

does the radgrill works or not ?

cause it is like this:

fan -> radgrill -> mount -> rad , does this works?

does this rad works?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does the radgrill works or not ?
> 
> cause it is like this:
> 
> fan -> radgrill -> mount -> rad , does this works?
> 
> does this rad works?


Normally rad grills mount IN FRONT of the fans, not behind them

radgrill -> fan -> mount -> rad


----------



## rickyman0319

sorry I don't know about a lot of stuff.









I guess the only way ti works is to buy gasket

so this works I guess:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39436

*** HOT ** STEIGER DYNAMICS Fan Silencer Shroud & Decoupling Gasket 120 x 120 mm


----------



## Lourad

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=36364

I used this.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Normally rad grills mount IN FRONT of the fans, not behind them


Exactly !!

Ricky - you are now officially my second blocked user









The quality of your questions and input is on par with the quality of your build








Harsh but true - time to raise the standard my friend


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Will the Black Ice SR1 radiator fit with the Titan GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the S5 I'll be getting.


Any input?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Any input?


take a look at some of the S5 builds will be the best way to get your answer if no one has answered yet here!


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> Ricky - you are now officially my second blocked user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of your questions and input is on par with the quality of your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh but true - time to raise the standard my friend


I have 2 caselab case. one is SM8 and other is M8 case.

the sm8 case is almost complete except I need to change all of my fans into red eloop fan and bottom fan into NB 140mm PK-3 since my bottom rad has to be 140mm fans.

I was thinking to have 240mm rad -> shround -> 140mm fan.

what do u think?

I am sorry that my English is no good at all.


----------



## Anoxy

Ricky, just give me your SM8 so I can do that lovely case justice.


----------



## rickyman0319

lol, I am sorry I cannot do that. anyway this case is not brand new. it is a used SM8 I bought. it cost $350 USD.


----------



## derickwm

Tough crowd in here


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put the side radiator mount where is pcie slot are.
> 
> right now, 2x120 on front, 240mm w/ fan adapter 120-140mm , 360mm on top mount. if there is a side mount, I am going to move front rad into side mount and use those slot of fan and fan/ hdd cage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have 2 caselab case. one is SM8 and other is M8 case.
> 
> the sm8 case is almost complete except I need to change all of my fans into red eloop fan and bottom fan into NB 140mm PK-3 since my bottom rad has to be 140mm fans.
> 
> I was thinking to have 240mm rad -> shround -> 140mm fan.
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> I am sorry that my English is no good at all.


Had to post this so everyone can ONCE again get a reference to your SM8 build.

Typically, shrouds are used between the intake fan and the rad. Shrouds come with a gasket for between the shroud and fan. Though you can do what you want with the gear you have/buy. You could put shrouds between the rad and fanset on both sides even !

Since the SM8 you have is used, I'm wondering where the fan mount plate is before the PSU ... thats a gaping hole in front of the psu.
And all 3 of the visible fans are intakes. Can't see that front rad. So where is the exhaust fan or fans ? And I don't get why your 240 rad has to use 140mm fans ?
Or was that explained elsewhere ? Its really to get a hold of your build and any changes when the posts are spread thru out this thread, and others ?

Ah ! looky at what I just found - your own started post !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460128/what-do-u-guys-think-about-this-w-c-setup

And you found and bought the 7mm Phobya rad gaskets ! Now no dremeling









Those bottom fan mounts are 120mm .. ohhh ... wait a minute, does your SM8 have the 140mm bottom ? Ok ! well, do the measurements - is there room for a 280 rad in front of your psu ?

I guess you could buy the 120.4 bottom chassis mount - that's gonna be $40 + shipping. But you already have these 2 rads - ST30 240 & UT60 240. Seems like when it comes to a CL build, you're either cursed with the wrong gear or the wrong parts ordered, so you gotta make a choice. I'd go with the 120mm to 140mm adapter - surely thats cheaper.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put the side radiator mount where is pcie slot are.
> 
> right now, 2x120 on front, 240mm w/ fan adapter 120-140mm , 360mm on top mount. if there is a side mount, I am going to move front rad into side mount and use those slot of fan and fan/ hdd cage.


What you need to do is take all that out,send the case back and re-evaluate your needs....

im being a bit harsh but spending that money when you could of spent it on hardware to get it to the spec where you need watercooling first would of been a far better way spending money.

It is your money tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tough crowd in here


He did the same thing in the WC club too...with exactly the same questions....and ignored everybody's answers.


----------



## Mega Man

yea seemingly alot of newer people have been doing that, and i dont know why but it always seems to happen in waves imo


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Blending the IO buttons in..I am not satisfied with these so im glad it was just fun run,these are not going to be used I think....


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Blending the IO buttons in..I am not satisfied with these so im glad it was just fun run,these are not going to be used I think....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


leave it! just let it be...


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Blending the IO buttons in..I am not satisfied with these so im glad it was just fun run,these are not going to be used I think....


Hey B Neg,
Is it too late to consider fabricating a blank plate and relocating the switches elsewhere.
Perhaps horizontal above the CaseLabs "C" is worth a look ??

I reckon it's always going to have an odd look about it with the logo running through the switches


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Blending the IO buttons in..I am not satisfied with these so im glad it was just fun run,these are not going to be used I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B Neg,
> Is it too late to consider fabricating a blank plate and relocating the switches elsewhere.
> Perhaps horizontal above the CaseLabs "C" is worth a look ??
> 
> I reckon it's always going to have an odd look about it with the logo running through the switches
Click to expand...

I has a plan,3mm acrylic plugs flush mounted then use these...

http://pcbgadgets.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51



underneath for brush sensitive switches all hidden under the panel.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I has a plan,3mm acrylic plugs flush mounted then use these...
> 
> underneath for brush sensitive switches all hidden under the panel.


Copy That


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I has a plan,3mm acrylic plugs flush mounted then use these...
> http://pcbgadgets.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51
> underneath for brush sensitive switches all hidden under the panel.


That thing will 'look' even better, imo. I'll bet you can paint it, no need to hide... although it might look a bit off


----------



## Anoxy

Question to those of you with HDDs mounted to the back of your SM8----don't they get pretty hot with no airflow back there?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question to those of you with HDDs mounted to the back of your SM8----don't they get pretty hot with no airflow back there?


Who told you there's no airflow? I have 2-3.5" HDDs and 2-SSDs mounted back there, and the HDDs temps stay within a couple of degrees of ambient. There is quite a bit of airflow if you set your case fans up right.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question to those of you with HDDs mounted to the back of your SM8----don't they get pretty hot with no airflow back there?


I have an SM5, but hard drives are mounted on the backside just like the SM8 so I can chime in. In short, no they do not get hot. The only time you really need to make sure a hard drive has direct airflow is when using something like an old school WD VelociRaptor. I've got a 1TB WD Black and it's purring along just fine, not overheating.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Who told you there's no airflow? I have 2-3.5" HDDs and 2-SSDs mounted back there, and the HDDs temps stay within a couple of degrees of ambient. There is quite a bit of airflow if you set your case fans up right.


Nobody told me, I was just assuming since they have mostly solid panels on either side of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I have an SM5, but hard drives are mounted on the backside just like the SM8 so I can chime in. In short, no they do not get hot. The only time you really need to make sure a hard drive has direct airflow is when using something like an old school WD VelociRaptor. I've got a 1TB WD Black and it's purring along just fine, not overheating.


Thanks. I have a couple Seagate Barracude drives sitting in an external eSATA dock right now because my curent case has no room for them, and they get pretty hot. I think it might be because I sometimes run games off of them. Maybe I just need to buy another SSD for game installations only.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tough crowd in here


I know right.. lol.. Poor ricky getting blasted but at least you guys tried helping. Hope Ricky wasn't chased away from here.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am still here. I just waiting for my parts:

2 x *** NEW *** Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1700 RPM - 27 dBA
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $49.98
2 x Phobya Shroud & Decoupling 120mm (7mm thickness) $7.90
2 x ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 5-Way Block
- 3pin Female-to-Female Ext Cable: No Cable
- 4pin Molex to 3pin Cable Adapter: 12" Cable $15.48
5 x Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Fan ( 120x120x25mm )

the Pk3 is for 140mm fan on the bottom of the case for now.

the shroud is where I put the eloop fan on p/p ( fan , shroud , rad , fan) w/ 4pin pcb

one eloop is on the rear

2 more eloop is on the front of the rad for intake , also with 4pin pcb


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am still here. I just waiting for my parts:
> 
> 2 x *** NEW *** Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1700 RPM - 27 dBA
> - Sleeve Color: Black
> - Heatshrink Color: Black $49.98
> 2 x Phobya Shroud & Decoupling 120mm (7mm thickness) $7.90
> 2 x ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 5-Way Block
> - 3pin Female-to-Female Ext Cable: No Cable
> - 4pin Molex to 3pin Cable Adapter: 12" Cable $15.48
> 5 x Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Fan ( 120x120x25mm )
> 
> the Pk3 is for 140mm fan on the bottom of the case for now.
> 
> the shroud is where I put the eloop fan on p/p ( fan , shroud , rad , fan) w/ 4pin pcb
> 
> one eloop is on the rear
> 
> 2 more eloop is on the front of the rad for intake , also with 4pin pcb


Good to hear you're able to get things straightened out with the SM8.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nobody told me, I was just assuming since they have mostly solid panels on either side of them.
> Thanks. I have a couple Seagate Barracude drives sitting in an external eSATA dock right now because my curent case has no room for them, and they get pretty hot. I think it might be because I sometimes run games off of them. Maybe I just need to buy another SSD for game installations only.


games run better on ssd
Yesterday I removed the drives fan on the psu side, current result:


Also, check this out for HDD (data) storage failure rate


----------



## socketus

Jeebus ! interesting read on the Backblaze blog .... but wth !! commercial or enterprise level of hdd config is NOT for the average enthusiast ! I was half expecting to see some Case Labs parts .... NOT !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Jeebus ! interesting read on the Backblaze blog .... but wth !! commercial or enterprise level of hdd config is NOT for the average enthusiast ! I was half expecting to see some Case Labs parts .... NOT !


Huh? I prefer running my nice systems with the Western Digital RE4 Drives, as I am running RAID and they are optimized for that kind of usage. We spend hundreds and thousands of dollars on liquid cooling gear, you think the extra money for good spinning drives isn't worth it?


----------



## X-Nine

I have too many games to warrant an SSD for them. Plus, with an I7 3820 and 32 Gigs of RAM, they run just fine off of my WD HDDs. Maybe when I can afford a 1TB SSD that will change, until then, yeah, no...


----------



## seross69

Should run the game you are playing from a ram drive... most people only play one game at a time anyway..


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Should run the game you are playing from a ram drive... most people only play one game at a time anyway..


In the last month I've played like 16 different games concurrently... I'm old school like that, lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the last month I've played like 16 different games concurrently... I'm old school like that, lol.


I knew there was something off with you... and this proves it...


----------



## jhaze84

My first Case Labs case! Mercury S3



Air cooled for now while I wait for the rest of my water cooling parts to come in (those last-minute fittings always delay things). I have to admit I like looking at the glowing GeForce logo through the window. The water block will look even better though.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the last month I've played like 16 different games concurrently... I'm old school like that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was something off with you... and this proves it...
Click to expand...

Oh, there's a LOT that's off with me, lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the last month I've played like 16 different games concurrently... I'm old school like that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was something off with you... and this proves it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there's a LOT that's off with me, lol.
Click to expand...

hahah you should meet me !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahah you should meet me !


----------



## stren

Congrats to MSI for joining the CS club by showing me the case in person this is an acceptable alternative to posting a picture


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Oh, there's a LOT that's off with me, lol.


Don't see what's off about that, I'm the same way w/ console games, I collect NEC / PC-98 games as well as other older console systems and keep up to date w/ the emulators and completely feel for ya.

I got the 1TB EVO SSD for my big / main games and photoshop / rendering but now that the 500GB's are under 300$ I'm tempted to use those for my art and keep the 1TB for gaming.

As far as old skool goes it shouldn't matter what you stick it on anyways, since the slower the better lol. Going to bet you were a commander keen fan as well ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

me so







at any hobby. But I completely lost it with computers..and I love it!









Added the 64mm top at last, but it's for show only because I'm still waiting for the qdc's (back order)










Also replaced the NZXT led thingy with a Phobya led strip, pity the camera doesn't capture it correctly.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Congrats to MSI for joining the CS club by showing me the case in person this is an acceptable alternative to posting a picture


It's so... cute, lol.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at any hobby. But I completely lost it with computers..and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the 64mm top at last, but it's for show only because I'm still waiting for the qdc's (back order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also replaced the NZXT led thingy with a Phobya led strip, pity the camera doesn't capture it correctly.


My NZXT led just gave out a couple of days ago so I'm looking for a replacement. Do you like the phobya one you just got better? can you provide me a link?


----------



## LunaP

Hey what type of lights do you guys recommend in these cases for lighting up to show off the scenery inside w/o blasting light everywhere but just a clean look as close as possible to that of a lightboard but w/o using one? Looking to put white lights in so showcase my theme.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> My NZXT led just gave out a couple of days ago so I'm looking for a replacement. Do you like the phobya one you just got better? can you provide me a link?


So much more light from the Phobya LED-Flexlight LowDensity 60cm red (link), so yes I do like it.
Only issue I had was the double sided tape that was too sticky it wouldn't let go of the one side. Also it smelled funky..yeah I know








If I didn't had the red led fan I would have bought 2.

edit: I got them at http://www.aquatuning.nl/


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> My NZXT led just gave out a couple of days ago so I'm looking for a replacement. Do you like the phobya one you just got better? can you provide me a link?
> 
> 
> 
> So much more light from the Phobya LED-Flexlight LowDensity 60cm red (link), so yes I do like it.
> Only issue I had was the double sided tape that was too sticky it wouldn't let go of the one side. Also it smelled funky..yeah I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't had the red led fan I would have bought 2.
Click to expand...

I just ordered a set of the IR version RGB strips and controller from Specialtech....you rate them? Personally,i think phobya are budget garbage but they are the only ones I saw selling that product.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I just ordered a set of the IR version RGB strips and controller from Specialtech....you rate them? Personally,i think phobya are budget garbage but they are the only ones I saw selling that product.


Compared to the NZXT the Phobya are much brighter and a LOT cheaper than the BitFenix Alchemy Aqua or Lian Li's led strip. And yes for RGB the choice is poor


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Playing with the macro lens....


----------



## Anoxy

Gives me a retro vibe, like an old game cabinet.


----------



## LunaP

Reminds me of the cover of an old Atari game.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Reminds me of the cover of an old Atari game.


yea same kinda like some older kids toys kinda thing.


----------



## Anoxy

Has anyone here built in a dark grey case?

My google image search didn't turn up many results but I'm really interested in a dark grey M8.


----------



## cky2k6

Here you go m8







Mine is a glossy auto paint



Also, caselabs showed this one off, in a matte gray.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey what type of lights do you guys recommend in these cases for lighting up to show off the scenery inside w/o blasting light everywhere but just a clean look as close as possible to that of a lightboard but w/o using one? Looking to put white lights in so showcase my theme.


I like the NZXT Sleeved LED Strip. They come in a bunch of colors and I couple of different lengths.

Like these









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12159/lit-243/NZXT_Premium_Sleeved_Bright_LED_Kit_-_2_Meter_-_White_CB-LED20-WH.html?tl=g6c77s1337&id=PAYLKZzt&mv_pc=4165


----------



## Holynacho

I agree, the NZXT sleeved lighting strips are nice. They are installed with little 3M adhesive clips, which are easy to remove. The control is easy to hide too. I just used a stand off to attach it to my SSD tray.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> I like the NZXT Sleeved LED Strip. They come in a bunch of colors and I couple of different lengths.
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link


I had 2 of those back in a previous build (Trooper), they are more like spotlights. Also one of them burned


----------



## Anoxy

They look nice if you set them up correctly, but you're right that they do have a mini-spotlight effect. I wish the lighting was more even instead of christmas light style.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I know the SM5 is made for mATX up to 9.6" x 9.6".
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to squeeze an ATX board in there at 12 x 9.6?


It would technically fit but obviously you won't be able to have access to the pci slots after the first 5. Since you won't be able to secure the bottom row of screws on standoffs you will have to be gentle with this part of the motherboard. And also the extra 2~3 inches will be behind the PSU so no access to the bottom connections and finally a part of the wire management holes are gonna be blocked.

Also, you lose the ability to slide out the motherboard tray


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah I think I might just sell my ATX board and snag a used Maximus V Gene for $130. I like the smaller form factor of the SM5, though it looks like there aren't SSD mounts on the back like on the SM8...? I would need 2xHDD and 2xSSD.

I'm having such a difficult time making decisions here hah


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I think I might just sell my ATX board and snag a used Maximus V Gene for $130. I like the smaller form factor of the SM5, though it looks like there aren't SSD mounts on the back like on the SM8...? I would need 2xHDD and 2xSSD.
> 
> I'm having such a difficult time making decisions here hah


Use some double sided Velcro tape.....


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah I could use some dual lock, but it doesn't look like there's a lot of room there.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I could use some dual lock, but it doesn't look like there's a lot of room there.


Sorry, I should have been clearer in my description, use the Velcro to hold one ssd on top of each of the 3.5" drives. There's enough room there for it!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I think I might just sell my ATX board and snag a used Maximus V Gene for $130. I like the smaller form factor of the SM5, though it looks like there aren't SSD mounts on the back like on the SM8...? I would need 2xHDD and 2xSSD.
> 
> I'm having such a difficult time making decisions here hah


You know there is an S8 coming, right?

Just making sure!









Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> I like the NZXT Sleeved LED Strip. They come in a bunch of colors and I couple of different lengths.
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12159/lit-243/NZXT_Premium_Sleeved_Bright_LED_Kit_-_2_Meter_-_White_CB-LED20-WH.html?tl=g6c77s1337&id=PAYLKZzt&mv_pc=4165


These can give a lightbox effect to the case w/ even lighting or close enough to it ? I was originally looking @ these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6280/lit-151/Logisys_15_Deluxe_Sound_Activate_Cold_Cathode_Kit_-_White.html?tl=g6c75s134#blank to do the job but wasn't sure if they would.

The ones you linked are nice as well though, tempted, and might grab both.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> You know there is an S8 coming, right?
> 
> Just making sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Yes, but how is that relevant to me? The Mercury series bears no resemblance to the Merlin series.The Mercury S5 is nice, but the S8 is just too fat for my taste.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> These can give a lightbox effect to the case w/ even lighting or close enough to it ? I was originally looking @ these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6280/lit-151/Logisys_15_Deluxe_Sound_Activate_Cold_Cathode_Kit_-_White.html?tl=g6c75s134#blank to do the job but wasn't sure if they would.
> 
> The ones you linked are nice as well though, tempted, and might grab both.


Look at my sig rig pics for example of the nzxt leds.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yes, but how is that relevant to me? The Mercury series bears no resemblance to the Merlin series.The Mercury S5 is nice, but the S8 is just too fat for my taste.


Ah , yeah something made me think you were wanting a horizontal mobo layout.

Thanks - T


----------



## Ragsters

Is anyone here using the Phobya gaskets? I am tying to find out how much do they compress.


----------



## Anoxy

360 in the front and the roof of an SM5 in push/pull would leave no room for a fan controller, correct?

edit: to clarify, two 60mm thick 360s

edit2: oooooh I could get the 31mm top cover perhaps and it would fit...

edit3: but then in that case I should just get an SM8...


----------



## rickyman0319

I have Phobya gaskets for my red eloop push and pull I bought 7mm one.

I bought this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29693

I think I need to buy 40mm screw in order to work. I don't think 35mm screw works if u compress it , it may work.

fan 25mm + at least 2 mm ( radiator mount) + 7mm ( gasket) + radiator (3 or 4mm) = 38 mm ( altogether)

if u buy 5mm gasket:

fan 25mm + 5mm ( gasket) + radiator (3 or 4mm) = 33 or 34 mm ( altogether) (P/P)

fan 25mm + at least 2 mm ( radiator mount) + 5mm ( gasket) + radiator (3 or 4mm) = at least 40 mm ( altogether)

what is the dimension of SM8 top radiator mount (120x4)? I meant the thickness.

I am try to put the eloop fans on P/P without the shroud. will it works or not?


----------



## tecuarenta

Still working on it but, can I join?




Spoiler: Warning: moar images!


----------



## Lust

after some painstaking hours i finally finished.
i know im not doing this case any justice but i kinda needa save up for the next part of my build which is the custom loops. hopefully my old h100i will do for the time being


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Still working on it but, can I join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: moar images!


Looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> after some painstaking hours i finally finished.
> i know im not doing this case any justice but i kinda needa save up for the next part of my build which is the custom loops. hopefully my old h100i will do for the time being
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look good now Lust, Nice and clean glad to see you got the Case Labs case like we discussed. Don't worry about the other it all will come with time...

Only thing I might would do is as you start your water cooling order a flex bay rad mount from CL. so that you can put a 480 up top and a 240 in the front...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> after some painstaking hours i finally finished.
> i know im not doing this case any justice but i kinda needa save up for the next part of my build which is the custom loops. hopefully my old h100i will do for the time being
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the great thing about a case like this...it will stand the test of time. Such build quality and craftsmanship won't wear out so quickly, so plenty of time to grow into it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> after some painstaking hours i finally finished.
> i know im not doing this case any justice but i kinda needa save up for the next part of my build which is the custom loops. hopefully my old h100i will do for the time being
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, of all the non water cooled CaseLabs builds I've seen, I gotta say this is probably the cleanest. Great job so far, can't wait to see what you do once you start piecing your water cooling parts together.
Small bit of advice, if you are certain you're going to be using the same components by the time you are ready for a custom water cooling loop, I would go ahead and try to get a block for your card ASAP while they're readily available. Sure would be a pain if 6-12 months you're ready to get your loop together, but a block for that 680 is all out of stock.


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow, of all the non water cooled CaseLabs builds I've seen, I gotta say this is probably the cleanest. Great job so far, can't wait to see what you do once you start piecing your water cooling parts together.
> Small bit of advice, if you are certain you're going to be using the same components by the time you are ready for a custom water cooling loop, I would go ahead and try to get a block for your card ASAP while they're readily available. Sure would be a pain if 6-12 months you're ready to get your loop together, but a block for that 680 is all out of stock.


was thinking the exact same thing haha. also was thinking thought if its worth it to keep this 680 seeing as though the 780ti is out. not sure if id benefit going for 2 of these dcu2 680s or a 780ti

and thanks man haha i tried my best to make it look clean


----------



## Anoxy

SM8 + Bitspower tube res combo = 715 bones....all for a little more rad space and a place to mount my HDDs.









I could get a third 780 + blocks for that many pennies! This would be so much easier to pull the trigger if it was all right in front of me.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> SM8 + Bitspower tube res combo = 715 bones....all for a little more rad space and a place to mount my HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a third 780 + blocks for that many pennies! This would be so much easier to pull the trigger if it was all right in front of me.


Yeah, it's not the easiest to pull that trigger at times, now just imagine doing it with 2-SM8's, an S3 and an STH10 with accessories for all of them all at once......... It was just over $2600


----------



## Anoxy

Haha wow, well you are a true enthusiast, I'm jealous. It wouldn't be such a big deal if I wasn't a poor college senior whose only income is a part time job and student loans









It's just a really gratifying hobby, to spend time planning and perfecting every aspect of your build with the most premium components. But #yoloswag420 right?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, it's not the easiest to pull that trigger at times, now just imagine doing it with 2-SM8's, an S3 and an STH10 with accessories for all of them all at once......... It was just over $2600


My case with the 2 pedestals and all the accessories was more than $2700 from case labs!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Haha wow, well you are a true enthusiast, I'm jealous. It wouldn't be such a big deal if I wasn't a poor college senior whose only income is a part time job and student loans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a really gratifying hobby, to spend time planning and perfecting every aspect of your build with the most premium components. But #yoloswag right?


What I did was look at other builds to build up motivation, and checking out reviews and images and results from people which revved me up to pull the trigger each time w/o looking back. I was starting to regret things once I hit a surplus of issues, but now I can't ever see going back to Air cooling, My TH10 is quieter than anything, and cool as well.

Need to put in 1 more CL order for a fan holder on the Mobo side then I'll be done w/ case fans, 39 total for now, may go 40 if I decide to stick a 120 RAD near the CPU fan for additional cooling since the CPU gets the temps up a bit, the 480 after it cools it down significantly prior to hitting the GPU's figured adding in one more 120 might give me another 1-2 C drop.

Latest of the build thus far, added the ZxR to it which barely fit due to the way I have the GPU tube going from the top card into the case lol. Got lucky on that one. Gonna do some cable management when I'm all done, both internally and externally. Probably order a pedestal in a year or so as well as a riser.

Gonna grab the NZXT lights after looking into them, and help light up the interior. It's super fun honestly. These cases are simply amazing!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Spar paint those optical drives.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Spar paint those optical drives.


They're going to either be removed later and or covered w/ 3M carbon fiber. The build is still incomplete. Oddly they don't fit on the anti vibration mounts since they're to wide so I can hear it in the case when its on or reading a CD.

Deciding what type of landscape I'll put on top of them to hide them as well as add to the theme. Thinking a Chouzo or something. Just need to find one.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> *What I did was look at other builds to build up motivation, and checking out reviews and images and results from people* which revved me up to pull the trigger each time w/o looking back. I was starting to regret things once I hit a surplus of issues, but now I can't ever see going back to Air cooling, My TH10 is quieter than anything, and cool as well.


Haha on the contrary, that will be my downfall. I've just finished my first custom loop maybe a month ago and I already want to tear it apart and upgrade again, mostly because I look through build logs and photos on these forums so much, and I see what can be done.

At this point it really doesn't have much to do with performance. Mostly just a little more silence, and aesthetics.
Basically, right now I'm just trying to decide on color of SM8 (black or white) so I can grow into it and slowly build up a nice aesthetic. With the parts I have now, it probably won't look amazing right away, but as I slowly change components or switch to acrylic with new fittings down the road, it will start to take shape. So I'm just trying to plan accordingly for that.

Anywho, your build looks great. Please don't cover those drives in tacky 3M carbon fiber though







If anything, just paint them matte black to match your case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A little bit of over spray to clean up then some pearl white for the logo.
Then the hard bit...2mm edging for all the logo in black.....


----------



## Pheozero

What length screws do you guys usually use when mounting fans through the drop-in mount to a rad? 30mm? 35mm?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> What length screws do you guys usually use when mounting fans through the drop-in mount to a rad? 30mm? 35mm?


30mm


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> 30mm


How much room would you say is left? Couple mm?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> How much room would you say is left? Couple mm?


I used 30mm screws in my drop in tops, there was maybe 1-2mm over.......


----------



## Anoxy

If I get the 4x120mm bottom mount on my SM8, but I only have a 240mm rad to put down there next to my PSU, do I need to buy a separate cover like this to cover the other two holes?

From photos it looks like there are covers for the fan holes on the bottom, but are they all separate from each other so I can only remove two?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If I get the 4x120mm bottom mount on my SM8, but I only have a 240mm rad to put down there next to my PSU, do I need to buy a separate cover like this to cover the other two holes?
> 
> From photos it looks like there are covers for the fan holes on the bottom, but are they all separate from each other so I can only remove two?


Yes, the fan holes at the bottom of the SM8 come with individual covers for each hole. So if your putting a 240, just remove those two covers.


----------



## Anoxy

Just as I was about to pull the trigger on an SM8, the site is down for maintenance -_-

Also, another question here, sorry. I recall reading through an SM8 build log where the user decided halfway into his build that he preferred rATX, so he switched it himself....is this really possible? If I order normal orientation but decide I want to try rATX, can I switch it myself?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just as I was about to pull the trigger on an SM8, the site is down for maintenance -_-


Maybe they are down because they are adding the S8????? Mmmmmmm, yummy.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Maybe they are down because they are adding the S8????? Mmmmmmm, yummy.


I would jump on the S8 so fast if it was the size of the S5









I guess if I had hardwood floors (maybe soon when I move in March?) a bigger case wouldn't be such an issue. I could put that badboy on casters and set it on the floor. But right now it's on my desk so it can't be too large.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I would jump on the S8 so fast if it was the size of the S5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if I had hardwood floors (maybe soon when I move in March?) a bigger case wouldn't be such an issue. I could put that badboy on casters and set it on the floor. But right now it's on my desk so it can't be too large.


Ask Kpoeticg for their Wrecking ball, that'll make some space for it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Dirty great white backdrop=New pics!


----------



## LunaP

B

I could totally see you adding in a cascading/running waterfall in that window area


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> B
> 
> I could totally see you adding in a cascading/running waterfall in that window area


Im getting a 6 bay res being made as we speak,including an Aquaero mount.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Also, another question here, sorry. I recall reading through an SM8 build log where the user decided halfway into his build that he preferred rATX, so he switched it himself....is this really possible? If I order normal orientation but decide I want to try rATX, can I switch it myself?


Yes the case is good for both orientation natively. it's simple as that.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes the case is good for both orientation natively. it's simple as that.


Fantastico, thanks!


----------



## szeged

Hey guys quick question,

What's the smallest caselabs that can fit a 360 monsta?

I may have to downsize due to irl crap and kinda want to keep a one rad loop going in as small of a case as possible.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey guys quick question,
> 
> What's the smallest caselabs that can fit a 360 monsta?
> 
> I may have to downsize due to irl crap and kinda want to keep a one rad loop going in as small of a case as possible.


Maybe a SM5 (mATX)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally added another 360, this time on top. I had no more clear tubing so I used some left-over black tubes from a build looong ago.


----------



## rickyman0319

update on my SM8 case ( not complete)

waiting for XT45 360, shroud 5mm and etc.

no tubing yet.



is it worst or no better? lol


----------



## LunaP

Hmm any recommendations on cleaning the clear window on the side of the case? Used a paper towel to wipe down the dust yesterday since I'm still waiting for filters to arrive and noticed w/ the light in there scratches all over from it, first I've seen a paper towel able to perform that lol.

Guessing an anti static cloth or something of the line?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm any recommendations on cleaning the clear window on the side of the case? Used a paper towel to wipe down the dust yesterday since I'm still waiting for filters to arrive and noticed w/ the light in there scratches all over from it, first I've seen a paper towel able to perform that lol.
> 
> Guessing an anti static cloth or something of the line?


A very soft cloth will do, along with a spray called "Plexus." Used to use it when I played amateur paintball years ago to clean my goggles, and it works very well on case windows too! Plus a can of it will last you a LONG, LONG time.... https://www.google.com/search?q=plexus&oq=plexus&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1016j0j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=plexus&tbm=shop


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, one more.

next on the list is a new back and another alpenföhn


----------



## LunaP

Does anyone recommend an Air purifier near their system to remove dust prior to going in? Or would it be useless?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Does anyone recommend an Air purifier near their system to remove dust prior to going in? Or would it be useless?


Do you, or someone in your house smoke anything inside the home? Cigarettes, pipe, cigars, or other stuff? If yes, then it could help. But otherwise, I think it would me overkill for just dust use honestly


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Do you, or someone in your house smoke anything inside the home? Cigarettes, pipe, cigars, or other stuff? If yes, then it could help. But otherwise, I think it would me overkill for just dust use honestly


Couldn't agree more if there is any smoke around you should clean more often and better then just for dust.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Do you, or someone in your house smoke anything inside the home? Cigarettes, pipe, cigars, or other stuff? If yes, then it could help. But otherwise, I think it would me overkill for just dust use honestly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Couldn't agree more if there is any smoke around you should clean more often and better then just for dust.


Just dust other than that the house is cleaned twice weekly, but still doesn't stop the dust from caking slowly.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just dust other than that the house is cleaned twice weekly, but still doesn't stop the dust from caking slowly.


You should be fine with normal dust cleaning, you don't need anything special.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> okay, one more.
> 
> next on the list is a new back and another alpenföhn


That is a monstrous case for so few components. Is there anything in that pedestal other than the PSU?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That is a monstrous case for so few components. Is there anything in that pedestal other than the PSU?


thanx! As soon as my paycheck comes in, another 360 and a 280 rad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Finally added another 360, this time on top. I had no more clear tubing so I used some left-over black tubes from a build looong ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice man !~


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Used a paper towel to wipe down the dust yesterday since I'm still waiting for filters to arrive and noticed w/ the light in there scratches all over from it


Yeah, paper towels will do that, they contain glassfibre and they will scratch up your plexi.


----------



## Mega Man

to buff it out you can always use tooth paste or buy a new one !

ps if kleenex and paper towels scratch glasses ( polycarbonate + hardener layer ) they will scratch non hardened plastics as well


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to buff it out you can always use tooth paste or buy a new one !
> 
> ps if kleenex and paper towels scratch glasses ( polycarbonate + hardener layer ) they will scratch non hardened plastics as well


Toothpaste is too abrasive.

Flame polish the tube instead.

I use a microfiber cloth and furniture polish,good enough for f16 cockpit bubbles,good enough for me.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Or just get a compressor and blast the dust out like I do







. The only thing to remember is hold the fan as you blast around it to stop it from spinning up








and you will end up with a perfectly clean computer and no damage


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Or just get a compressor and blast the dust out like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing to remember is hold the fan as you blast around it to stop it from spinning up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you will end up with a perfectly clean computer and no damage


Only issue with that is it gets about 75-80% of the dust off, there's still the lil cling on's and such lol. Hoping to have the filters soon this is why I was looking @ just sticking a 100$ air purifier near the system so the air would go in suck out the dust and then just send clean air in. It's amazing how much dust accumulates regardless of how often the house is cleaned / vacuumed, anyone visiting would think its a brand new house, but the PC says otherwise after just a couple days lol...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Or just get a compressor and blast the dust out like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing to remember is hold the fan as you blast around it to stop it from spinning up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you will end up with a perfectly clean computer and no damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue with that is it gets about 75-80% of the dust off, there's still the lil cling on's and such lol. Hoping to have the filters soon this is why I was looking @ just sticking a 100$ air purifier near the system so the air would go in suck out the dust and then just send clean air in. It's amazing how much dust accumulates regardless of how often the house is cleaned / vacuumed, anyone visiting would think its a brand new house, but the PC says otherwise after just a couple days lol...
Click to expand...

Anything with a fan and something for the dust to accumulate on will collect dust. Filters only delay the inevitable...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Only issue with that is it gets about 75-80% of the dust off, there's still the lil cling on's and such lol. Hoping to have the filters soon this is why I was looking @ just sticking a 100$ air purifier near the system so the air would go in suck out the dust and then just send clean air in. It's amazing how much dust accumulates regardless of how often the house is cleaned / vacuumed, anyone visiting would think its a brand new house, but the PC says otherwise after just a couple days lol...


don't waste your time on buying those air purifiers. make your own by getting a cheap box fan and a furnace filter shown here for example. ive been using this diy purifier for years and it really works great for my pc. of course you can't prevent dust from building up, but it minimizes it tremendously


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> don't waste your time on buying those air purifiers. make your own by getting a cheap box fan and a furnace filter shown here for example. ive been using this diy purifier for years and it really works great for my pc. of course you can't prevent dust from building up, but it minimizes it tremendously


WOW lol was looking to geta small one, but appreciate it, I'll stay away from that though due to the noise and all since I finally managed to achieve 95% silence w/ my rig xD

Appreciate it though, and yeah I'll still have filters on it I just want to reduce the amount that gets past that.


----------



## Anoxy

Man, it's been like 4 days now the site has been down for maintenance? CaseLabs really don't want my money...


----------



## Jimhans1

CL webstore still "down for maintenance", any idea when it gonna be back up guys?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, it's been like 4 days now the site has been down for maintenance? CaseLabs really don't want my money...


It's been two days by my count, and the problem isn't on our end but on the ecommerce's side. They're working on a solution.


----------



## Anoxy

It went down on Monday for me iirc, but that's beside the point. Hope ecommerce (whatever that is) gets it sorted out, really eager to order my SM8


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It went down on Monday for me iirc, but that's beside the point. Hope ecommerce (whatever that is) gets it sorted out, really eager to order my SM8


their website has been working fine for me


----------



## Jimhans1

Looks like its back up!!!! yay.


----------



## seross69

Can spend some more money now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































did ordered 6 more pairs of Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable


----------



## Jimhans1

LOL, now the EK website is down. Arrrgh.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> don't waste your time on buying those air purifiers. make your own by getting a cheap box fan and a furnace filter shown here for example. ive been using this diy purifier for years and it really works great for my pc. of course you can't prevent dust from building up, but it minimizes it tremendously
> 
> 
> 
> WOW lol was looking to geta small one, but appreciate it, I'll stay away from that though due to the noise and all since I finally managed to achieve 95% silence w/ my rig xD
> 
> Appreciate it though, and yeah I'll still have filters on it I just want to reduce the amount that gets past that.
Click to expand...

i know right, i never relized how nice it is to have a silent pc, idk why it never bothered me but from the moment i got my first aquaero my wifes pc was loud .... so i bought 2 more now all pcs have them XD i love the remote too. will work great for a small htpc mouse and keyboard all in one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> LOL, now the EK website is down. Arrrgh.


sounds like you have more luck then i do


----------



## rickyman0319

this is my recent update config.

UT60 240 on front (p/p)
XT45 360 on top (pull only)


----------



## YP5 Toronto

the motherboard looks soo lonely in there.


----------



## SortOfGrim

The XT could easily do push/pull. And are you going to water cool (get a different) gpu too?

I would actually remove the most left bottom fan, flip the front rad, so you can place a drain on that sucker.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my recent update config.
> 
> UT60 240 on front (p/p)
> XT45 360 on top (pull only)


It's getting better and better Rickyman! More "blended" than before!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would actually remove the most left bottom fan, flip the front rad, so you can place a drain on that sucker.


The front rad is already flipped so the end tanks are at the bottom and you can also see that there is a drain install right behind the fan controller


----------



## rickyman0319

I have to wait for a new gpu to come out whatever that is on NVidia or atm / amd . right now I only have ati 3450 video card. I have 7750 but I don't know if can w/c gpu or not. my video card is not on the ekwb config system.

it is xfx 7750 video card.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have to wait for a new gpu to come out whatever that is on NVidia or atm / amd . right now I only have ati 3450 video card. I have 7750 but I don't know if can w/c gpu or not. my video card is not on the ekwb config system.
> 
> it is xfx 7750 video card.


Why would you want to watercool that anyway?

Your priorities......strange they are.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am not going to w/c 3450 video at all. i am just going to wait for next gen video card so i can put it on w/c.
maybe ati 7750 video card w/c.

what do u guys think?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am not going to w/c 3450 video at all. i am just going to wait for next gen video card so i can put it on w/c.
> maybe ati 7750 video card w/c.
> 
> what do u guys think?


When he said, "why would you even w/c that, I'm pretty sure he WAS talking about the 7750. It would be a waste of money honestly.

And if you play the "waiting" game for new hardware, your never gonna buy anything else, there is ALWAYS something "new" about to come out. Buy the best thing you can now, and go from there. Waiting is worthless when it's months before anything really "new" will be out!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am not going to w/c 3450 video at all. i am just going to wait for next gen video card so i can put it on w/c.
> maybe ati 7750 video card w/c.
> 
> what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> When he said, "why would you even w/c that, I'm pretty sure he WAS talking about the 7750. It would be a waste of money honestly.
> 
> And if you play the "waiting" game for new hardware, your never gonna buy anything else, there is ALWAYS something "new" about to come out. Buy the best thing you can now, and go from there. Waiting is worthless when it's months before anything really "new" will be out!!
Click to expand...

yea you will spend the same on the card as you would the block .


----------



## Anoxy

Really surprised that nobody here has a white interior / black exterior CaseLabs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Really surprised that nobody here has a white interior / black exterior CaseLabs.


People do But I can not remember who it was they do look nice sort of like a tux...


----------



## Anoxy

Hm, I think I looked through every image in this thread. Maybe I missed it, or perhaps they didn't even post pictures


----------



## Mega Man

or they did in their build log and linked it here


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hm, I think I looked through every image in this thread. Maybe I missed it, or perhaps they didn't even post pictures


it could be in build logs or in another thread in case labs forum! I will look when I get a chance...

you might have to go through the build logs that is on the first page of this thread..


----------



## seross69

@Anoxy by doing a search I found the below places to look.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case

http://www.overclock.net/t/1060596/compilation-of-official-caselabs-photos-links-to-useful-threads

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302293/caselabs-merlin-sm8-now-shipping

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/30#post_21364803

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/40#post_21402627

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366262/build-log-necro-its-alive-caselabs-s3-mercury-the-unknown-soldier

Dont forget when all else fails use the search button...


----------



## Anoxy

Haha thanks, but believe me, I know all about the search function. I think I've looked through almost every CaseLabs build log on this website, and on other websites.

I've seen plenty of black interior, but hardly any two-tone with white interior.

Found this guy, but no other pics really:



Anyway, I'll keep looking I guess. No big deal, I was just considering an SM8 like that, but I might just keep it boring and go all black


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Haha thanks, but believe me, I know all about the search function. I think I've looked through almost every CaseLabs build log on this website, and on other websites.
> 
> I've seen plenty of black interior, but hardly any two-tone with white interior.
> 
> Found this guy, but no other pics really:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll keep looking I guess. No big deal, I was just considering an SM8 like that, but I might just keep it boring and go all black


you did not find any in the links I gave you and I was not trying to be a a$$ about the searching. I know I have seen and I will find, there was a guy that did a awesome build log with black and white..


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393110/acidburn-mini-itx-mod-caselabs-mercury-s3/0_100

and another,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> I finished my mod on my case.


google overclock.net caselabs tuxedo


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393110/acidburn-mini-itx-mod-caselabs-mercury-s3/0_100
> 
> and another,
> google overclock.net caselabs tuxedo


Thanks megaman I knew I was not completely crazy just a bad case of *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## morencyam

Edit. I was wrong.

I can't come to this thread without going to the CL store and configuring a case and adding it to my cart...someday maybe


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Edit. I was wrong.
> 
> I can't come to this thread without going to the CL store and configuring a case and adding it to my cart...someday maybe


; ; COME BACK !!!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Edit. I was wrong.
> 
> I can't come to this thread without going to the CL store and configuring a case and adding it to my cart...someday maybe


omg the number of "Complete Your Purcahse at CaseLabs Store" e-mails I've been getting because of this...

I just can't seem to pull the trigger. Every time I am about to do it, I have second thoughts about color or other parts.

I think the amount of customization is actually a detriment in this case.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> omg the number of "Complete Your Purcahse at CaseLabs Store" e-mails I've been getting because of this...
> 
> I just can't seem to pull the trigger. Every time I am about to do it, I have second thoughts about color or other parts.
> 
> I think the amount of customization is actually a detriment in this case.


Just order one of everything!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Just order one of everything!


that's what I'm saying!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> that's what I'm saying!


Exactly ! Follow jims example LOL


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Exactly ! Follow jims example LOL


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Exactly ! Follow jims example LOL


Sounds like a plan! I get my tax refund this week.... the wife is going to be so mad with my purchase from the CaseLabs store.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I get my tax refund this week.... the wife is going to be so mad with my purchase from the CaseLabs store.


So whats new???


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> So whats new???


Well once they start selling a conversion kit for SMH10 to SMA8 I will be buying that along with PSU mount, side 560 mount, black clips that hold the panels on, new black top panel and front panel. Then a PSU and 560 radiator... not a bad start.


----------



## X-Nine

Don't worry, you can always buy the wife something nice and she'll forget about your case. I bet she'd like a Mercury S3....


----------



## Mms60r

I just bought a S3, should be here Tues. Will have build log to follow.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't worry, you can always buy the wife something nice and she'll forget about your case. I bet she'd like a Mercury S3....


if you could only see what I am buying her... actually you will on FB. lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I just bought a S3, should be here Tues. Will have build log to follow.


Only 1??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> if you could only see what I am buying her... actually you will on FB. lol


Why buy here anything?? She gets the privilege of living with you, sleeping in the same bed as you and you actually take some time to have sex with her. in my mind this should be more than enough!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why buy here anything?? She gets the privilege of living with you, sleeping in the same bed as you and you actually take some time to have sex with her. in my mind this should be more than enough!!!!


Lol, don't we wish that were the way they thought.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Only 1??
> Why buy here anything?? She gets the privilege of living with you, sleeping in the same bed as you and you actually take some time to have sex with her. in my mind this should be more than enough!!!!


To each their own. I love my wife and would give her anything. She gave me 3 beautiful children and a great life.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> To each their own. I love my wife and would give her anything. She gave me 3 beautiful children and a great life.


LOL I hope you know I was halfway joking. But one thing you say she gave you 3 beautiful children but I dont think she could have had those children with out you.

Like I saw a t-shirt one time that said why does everyone rub a pregnant woman's stomach and give congratulations and not rub the father and say good job???? we had something to do with this also... usually









I have a wonderful wife also and really glad to have her...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> LOL I hope you know I was halfway joking. But one thing you say she gave you 3 beautiful children but I dont think she could have had those children with out you.
> 
> Like I saw a t-shirt one time that said why does everyone rub a pregnant woman's stomach and give congratulations and not rub the father and say good job???? we had something to do with this also... usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a wonderful wife also and really glad to have her...


Oh I hear you. Hmm and where would we be rubbed if we did..? LOL


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh I hear you. Hmm and where would we be rubbed if we did..? LOL


See I knew you would understand and get the picture... People seem to forget that a man is in charge of the family and they should follow his path...

but on a joking note, women say they want to be equal with men well I agree I think it would be good to bring them down to our level!!!


----------



## jokrik

It's done 















More pictures here


----------



## rickyman0319

I think this is finish pc. lol


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is finish pc. lol


Have you fired it up and checked temps?


----------



## rickyman0319

15 minutes prime95 27.9 ( 4.4ghz 4770k)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> It's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here


Just awesome! nice work.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

New res design for the S3,integrated light boxes at each end.





All glued construction and just a cut out job from 10mm acrylic,much simpler and goes a lot better with the rig.

Finished plumbing the ped...

Mouse gynacology at its finest and as tight as a nuns chuff


----------



## akira749

Awesome BNeg!!!!


----------



## Denis777

B Negative Good quality pictures may i ask what camera are you using ? i am shopping for one


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like i have found my new case S5. Just can't make my mind up. Go with all white or black outside and all white inside or just black. and what window size to go for is driving me nuts lol. Anyone know how much it will cost for shipping in uk. I guess it will cost me around a price of a gtx 780 with custom and stuff. I wish there was a uk seller


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Just awesome! nice work.


Thx man!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Awesome BNeg!!!!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> B Negative Good quality pictures may i ask what camera are you using ? i am shopping for one


Its an old 350d with the crap stock lens,upgrade the lens and it can hang with the new bodies.


----------



## X-Nine

*ahem* First Post updated....








http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks!
> Its an old 350d with the crap stock lens,upgrade the lens and it can hang with the new bodies.


Thanks for quick reply... that's good to know that means cheap entry dslr such as Nikon d3200 should do just fine


----------



## PCModderMike

Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??









I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.


----------



## socketus

Ooh ! hope you log it, that sounds like FUN !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.


what per say is a tax refund, it seems my government is really good at spending all my monies


Spoiler: deal with it !



Quote:


> "The problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money."
> ― Margaret Thatcher


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.


We need log Mike








or just pretty pictures


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.


If it's anything like your SM5, one of my favorite builds on here, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## BioHzrd

Does anyone in the know happen to be able to tell me if the Asus Black Edition Skt 2011 board is viable on the M8 mother board tray looking at the dimensions for both parts it seems that it is the exact size of the tray can anyone confirm if it'll work or not ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*
> 
> Does anyone in the know happen to be able to tell me if the Asus Black Edition Skt 2011 board is viable on the M8 mother board tray looking at the dimensions for both parts it seems that it is the exact size of the tray can anyone confirm if it'll work or not ?


Yes it will fit perfectly


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ooh ! hope you log it, that sounds like FUN !


Yes, ready to do some work and have some *fun!* Thinking about just updating my old SM5 log with the new stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> what per say is a tax refund, it seems my government is really good at spending all my monies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: deal with it !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money."
> ― Margaret Thatcher
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Where is all the monies!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> We need log Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just pretty pictures
Click to expand...

I'll try to make them just as pretty as your pics.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like your SM5, one of my favorite builds on here, I can't wait to see it.
Click to expand...

Thanks...hope it turns out alright.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it will fit perfectly


Thanks for that put my mind at ease about ordering up that board when it comes time to do my next build, Appreciate it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *ahem* First Post updated....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


Love the S8







I'm excited for the tech bench version. I could use, I dunno, about 3 lulz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Who else gets their tax refund and then wonders where did it all go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading to socket 2011, got a 3930K shipping out tomorrow....gonna have fun tearing down the SM5 for a rebuild.


Dude why so organized, I don't start working on mine normally until April. The funny thing is that my wife is a CPA but she's too busy working like crazy for other people so I always end up doing ours


----------



## PCModderMike

April!







lol as soon as my W2 is posted, I file.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol as soon as my W2 is posted, I file.


ditto. need dem dollaz


----------



## Iniura

w000000000000tttt

Me Happy!


----------



## PCModderMike

Congrats


----------



## seross69

Welcome to the family...


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !

i never planned a itx build but i am beginning to see a use for it, thinking about the new a10s make it ultra portable i dun think my back can take my m8 being moved again XD XD XD


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I should be getting a Caselabs Magnum M8 sometime next week, the only other time I'd spent so much on a case was when I'd thrown caution to the wind and got myself a Windy Soldam XR-1 Black knight. Looking forward to getting it and transferring parts from Rig #1 to it.....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I should be getting a Caselabs Magnum M8 sometime next week, the only other time I'd spent so much on a case was when I'd thrown caution to the wind and got myself a Windy Soldam XR-1 Black knight. Looking forward to getting it and transferring parts from Rig #1 to it.....


You have a Windy Soldam?!??!??!??!?!???!?!?!?!?!??!?! GIMME!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You have a Windy Soldam?!??!??!??!?!???!?!?!?!?!??!?! GIMME!


This is an old pic of my Soldam XR-1 Black Knight, I had a pair of 2900XT's back then. Pardon the ODD, I had that one replaced with one that I'd spray painted black...



Someone had offered to buy it, but I'd refused since I love this case and am keeping it for sentimental reasons.....aand now that Windy is no more, I cannot find a replacement should I ever want a Soldam if I had sold mine away. I have it in storage, together with a Tt Mozart TX and a SilverStone TJ-03.


----------



## X-Nine

I was never able to get my hands on a Windy, even when they were still around. I'm somewhat of a Case nut. I've had more cases than any other piece of hardware. I don't blame you for hanging on to it, it's kind of like the Unicorn of cases. And now that Abee isn't producing large chassis anymore, I'm sad to say that these are two chassis that I'll probably never be able to get my hands on.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was never able to get my hands on a Windy, even when they were still around. I'm somewhat of a Case nut. I've had more cases than any other piece of hardware. I don't blame you for hanging on to it, it's kind of like the Unicorn of cases. And now that Abee isn't producing large chassis anymore, I'm sad to say that these are two chassis that I'll probably never be able to get my hands on.


I've got two of these bad boys (one is brand new)









http://www.abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/AS_Enclosure/800/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was never able to get my hands on a Windy, even when they were still around. I'm somewhat of a Case nut. I've had more cases than any other piece of hardware. I don't blame you for hanging on to it, it's kind of like the Unicorn of cases. And now that Abee isn't producing large chassis anymore, I'm sad to say that these are two chassis that I'll probably never be able to get my hands on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two of these bad boys (one is brand new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/AS_Enclosure/800/
Click to expand...

Oh, you temptress you!

In other news, (CL related), some of the chimps from the Lab are telling people that Preorders for the S8 are going to happen sooner than the 8th. I don't know where they heard this, but I want to let everyone know that we can neither confirm nor deny, henceforth, hereto forward, that this is the case (pun intended).


----------



## ledzepp3

If I'll be replacing my front switches (power and reset), should I get resistant momentary or latching? If possibru, links to white rings for both on Frozen?









-Zepp


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I'll be replacing my front switches (power and reset), should I get resistant momentary or latching? If possibru, links to white rings for both on Frozen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Momentary switches for both power and reset.

Links:

Power Switch

Reset Switch

Hope this helps


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Momentary switches for both power and reset.
> 
> Links:
> 
> Power Switch
> 
> Reset Switch
> 
> Hope this helps






You the bomb man.

+Rep









-Zepp


----------



## Anoxy

So just to be clear, the flex bay radiator mount is part of the front fan grill correct?

Like if I'm getting a two tone case and I want the exterior to be all the same color, I should order the flex bay in the exterior's color?


----------



## GradySac

Add me to the list Please!This is only my second FULL liquid cooling system and my first acrylic tubing system. Working on custom cabling, lighting right now, and the bottom/top panels, so it is still a work in progress







.

Specs:
3930k
RP4E
64GB G.Skill
2x Samsung 840 Pro, Raid 0
GTX Titan SC

Water Cooling Components:
2x Alphacool UT60 x 480
1x Monsta x 480
2x Swiftech MCP-655 PWM
2x Bitspower 400mL Reservoirs
CPU Block: EK Supremacy Full Nickel
MB Blocks: Swiftech Nickel + Acctel
GPU Block: Aquacomputer Nickel Plexi
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT
EK 16mm Acrylic Tubing and Fittings
12x Scythe AP-15 Gentle Typhoons
DEMCi STH10 Filters

Temps at idle are about 25 for the CPU and 20 for the GPU.
Temps at full load are around 40 for CPU and 35 for the GPU.

The computer is inaudible at 2 feet away under full load, my whole intention for building this computer.

ENJOY and PLEASE COMMENT!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GradySac*
> 
> This is only my second FULL liquid cooling system and my first acrylic tubing system. Working on custom cabling, lighting right now, and the bottom/top panels, so it is still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good but a quick question? why did you not put the filters inside the side panels??


----------



## Pheozero

I keep trying to plan out my case options but I can't decide between Black or Dark Grey


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So just to be clear, the flex bay radiator mount is part of the front fan grill correct?
> 
> Like if I'm getting a two tone case and I want the exterior to be all the same color, I should order the flex bay in the exterior's color?


Yes, as the flex bay rad mount comes with the front fan grill.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I keep trying to plan out my case options but I can't decide between Black or Dark Grey


You and me both. I've been trying to decide color options for a few weeks now.


----------



## GradySac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Looks good but a quick question? why did you not put the filters inside the side panels??


Thanks! I am using the computer for more of a workstation than gaming rig and It just makes it easier to clean. I know they would have looked better inside but I just wanted an easy maintance machine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

S3 LEDs are taken care of....


----------



## Ragsters

@bneg: ^Love the way the lights look. Can you provide a link to the product?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> @bneg: ^Love the way the lights look. Can you provide a link to the product?


It looks like the corner LEDs here http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10650/lit-210/Logisys_8_Corner_LED_Light_Bar_-_12V_-_White_LCX8WT.html?tl=g6c77s1163

But I could be wrong.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> @bneg: ^Love the way the lights look. Can you provide a link to the product?


https://www.led-lighthouse.co.uk/led-strip-lights/led-strip-aluminium-profile


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It looks like the corner LEDs here http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10650/lit-210/Logisys_8_Corner_LED_Light_Bar_-_12V_-_White_LCX8WT.html?tl=g6c77s1163
> 
> But I could be wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> https://www.led-lighthouse.co.uk/led-strip-lights/led-strip-aluminium-profile


Thanks guys!


----------



## jhaze84

Does anyone have ideas for keeping HDD temp down in a Mercury S3? My WD Black idles at about 40C but gets up to 50+C while gaming. I think this is too high and I would be a lot more comfortable with 45C or less. There's no easy way to actively cool the HDD compartment as far as I can see.

I have two 240mm rads with fans that intake air and dump heat into the case, and one exhaust fan. The intake fans (AP-15s) run at about 1000 RPM and the exhaust fan (Prolimatech USV-14) runs at about 700 RPM to keep the noise down. The ambient case temp is about 35C during heavy gaming, compared to about 25C at idle.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c203/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_HDD.html

maybe ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> Does anyone have ideas for keeping HDD temp down in a Mercury S3? My WD Black idles at about 40C but gets up to 50+C while gaming. I think this is too high and I would be a lot more comfortable with 45C or less. There's no easy way to actively cool the HDD compartment as far as I can see.
> 
> I have two 240mm rads with fans that intake air and dump heat into the case, and one exhaust fan. The intake fans (AP-15s) run at about 1000 RPM and the exhaust fan (Prolimatech USV-14) runs at about 700 RPM to keep the noise down. The ambient case temp is about 35C during heavy gaming, compared to about 25C at idle.


I say try taking that single exhaust fan and making it an intake also, and see what that does to temps before buying anything, that will force ALL the exhaust to use the ample venting of the case to get air out of the system, also forcing air out of the vents around the HDD more.
Just my


----------



## SortOfGrim

get a ssd and problems are solved


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c203/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_HDD.html
> 
> maybe ?


I thought about it, water cooling a HDD seems like such overkill but it would definitely solve the problem.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I say try taking that single exhaust fan and making it an intake also, and see what that does to temps before buying anything, that will force ALL the exhaust to use the ample venting of the case to get air out of the system, also forcing air out of the vents around the HDD more.
> Just my


That's definitely a thought. I think I would prefer it to remain exhaust because it is unfiltered. But I may try it to see if temps improve at all. Thanks for the idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> get a ssd and problems are solved


I already have an SSD. But I need the HDD as well, getting rid of it is not really an option.


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

Ordered my Mercury S8.

Holy crap so excited!


----------



## Mega Man

pre welcome !


----------



## Anoxy

Well since everyone is posting about their orders, I'll be joining the club here as well. Ordered my SM8 in a gray/white/black combo (#allthecolors!)

Now for the long wait...

I ordered standard layout, but I think I might try switching it to rATX when it arrives.


----------



## ledzepp3

Coming along... Loving my SMH10











-Zepp


----------



## Mega Man

looks great man ! ~


----------



## cyphon

Hey guys I'm looking at doing a case upgrade and considering caselabs. I am looking at the Magnum M10 and the new Mercury S8. Probably leaving more towards the Magnum tho.

Was wondering on radiator capacity on the m10. It looks like it can do 2 360s in the top, 2 360s in the bottom, and a 360 in the front without breaking a sweat... is that correct??


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking at doing a case upgrade and considering caselabs. I am looking at the Magnum M10 and the new Mercury S8. Probably leaving more towards the Magnum tho.
> 
> Was wondering on radiator capacity on the m10. It looks like it can do 2 360s in the top, 2 360s in the bottom, and a 360 in the front without breaking a sweat... is that correct??


With the M10:
If you put a 360 in the front Flex Bays, you will probably be limited to using 2-240's on the motherboard side, [email protected], [email protected] since the front 360 might intrude into the areas at the front of the case for the top and bottom mounts depending on your rad thickness. The back side of the case will fit 2-360's easily if your only using 1 psu.

With the S8:
You can run 2-360's at the top, a 360 on HDD side, and 2-240's at the front, again, all depending on the rad thicknesses.

Either case will be a wonderful choice IMHO, and offer years of service and expandability.


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys I bought Shadow_Foxx's Black Mercury S3, so I'll joining the club soon. Everything from my Prodigy will be transferred over and my plan is to use an RX240 with push/pull at the front, an EX240 with pull fans on the HDD side, and an EX120 in the rear (all painted white).

I've been trying to find any S3 or S5 with a rear 120mm rad, but it is proving difficult to find since most opt with a top 240m rad. Does anyone here have pictures of a rear mounted 120mm rad? Even AIO coolers would help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hey guys I bought Shadow_Foxx's Black Mercury S3, so I'll joining the club soon. Everything from my Prodigy will be transferred over and my plan is to use an RX240 with push/pull at the front, an EX240 with pull fans on the HDD side, and an EX120 in the rear (all painted white).
> 
> I've been trying to find any S3 or S5 with a rear 120mm rad, but it is proving difficult to find since most opt with a top 240m rad. Does anyone here have pictures of a rear mounted 120mm rad? Even AIO coolers would help me out. Thanks!


The only S5 I've seen with a 120 in the back is in this build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426620/build-log-the-devil-inside-caselabs-s5


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> The only S5 I've seen with a 120 in the back is in this build:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1426620/build-log-the-devil-inside-caselabs-s5


Perfect! Just what I was looking for. This gives me confidence in what I have planned since I will also have the windowed top. Thanks! +rep


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well since everyone is posting about their orders, I'll be joining the club here as well. Ordered my SM8 in a gray/white/black combo (#allthecolors!)
> 
> Now for the long wait...
> 
> *I ordered standard layout, but I think I might try switching it to rATX when it arrives*.


wait wut? You can do that now? or is that specifically w/ the SM8 because last I checked you had to pick one or the other and live with it from that point on o_o

That's usually the biggest decision when buying lol.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> wait wut? You can do that now? or is that specifically w/ the SM8 because last I checked you had to pick one or the other and live with it from that point on o_o
> 
> That's usually the biggest decision when buying lol.


it is specifically with the merlin series, you can switch anytime.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> it is specifically with the merlin series, you can switch anytime.


Ahh good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Ovrclck

Can I join this lovely group?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Can I join this lovely group?


nice, welcome to the best club!


----------



## Art128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> My WD Black idles at about 40C but gets up to 50+C while gaming. I think this is too high and I would be a lot more comfortable with 45C or less. ]


That's actually the temps HDD a should be.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> nice, welcome to the best club!


Thanks!!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Can I join this lovely group?


as stren would say, post a pic of your case and he'll be glad to add your proof or build log to the OP list.

Man !! Seal Beach is $15 worth of shipping, fantastik


----------



## seross69

Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> as stren would say, post a pic of your case and he'll be glad to add your proof or build log to the OP list.
> 
> Man !! Seal Beach is $15 worth of shipping, fantastik


Oh I will for sure!

$15 isn't too bad eh?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, just wow. And I thought my SMH10 was big. haha


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












So when you're finally done building that thing...how are you getting it home? You are still building it in that storage unit correct?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..


http://replygif.net/i/1407.gif


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you're finally done building that thing...how are you getting it home? You are still building it in that storage unit correct?


I guess I will have to separate the case from the pedestals to bring it home this is just for testing and to set it up.


----------



## Ovrclck

I thought the storage unit was to hide it from the wifey


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I thought the storage unit was to hide it from the wifey


in a way but it is going home as it has a big server in it for the movies


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> in a way but it is going home as it has a big server in it for the movies


I really dont know what to write since I still cant believe what I see

you will be a legend sir! no doubt about it....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i both hate and love you at the same time, as it was you that made me want to do it, and the more i see, the more i want it .....


----------



## FrancisJF

posted at Case Labs forums and need this answered...Anybody?
Quote:


>


Will Alphacool UT60 360 on top and UT60 280 on front will fit? both on push/pull?


----------



## ADragg

Hey guys, I'm planning a Mercury S5 build and emailed Caselabs with a couple questions, but I have no idea how busy they are and how long it will take for them to respond, so maybe you guys can help. The main thing I want to know is if I order it in white, if it will have a white interior as well (completely white), unless otherwise specified. I have seen a couple with black interiors and I'm wondering if that's the way it normally comes or if that's a "two tone" thing people have done on purpose. I don't want to pay extra to get a white interior when it's already an upgrade to get it white to begin with.

Also, how many 280 rads can this case fit? I think it can fit just one, but I'm unsure if that's the top or the bottom. I already have an Alphacool 280 60mm rad and I'm hoping I can fit it in the roof (I think that's where it accepts a 280) with fans up above in the 36mm optional top compartment.

Since I don't think the front accepts a 280, I'll get a 240 and have something like this:
-36mm vented/windowed optional top compartment
-full window on left
-half window on right (to hide the PSU and extra cable mess)
-240 up front, with front fans or maybe push/pull (depending on room)
-280 up top, most likely with top fans only (in 36mm compartment) since it's a 60mm thick rad
-EK res between front rad and mobo tray (I already have a white capped EK 250mm res but I may have to purchase a 150mm tube for it since I'm not sure if the 250 is too tall)
-Alphacool D5 pump (already have w/ acrylic top - may need to figure out how to "combine" it with res if there's not room to run it off to the side)
-Also re-using same GTX 780 waterblock and 4770k CPU block, both clear acrylic from EK, reusing a bunch of white Bitspower fittings, etc
-Pastel Blue Berry
-etc

I'm pretty much using all of the same components in my current Phanteks Enthoo Primo full tower build but making adaptations for a smallish form factor build, and thus getting a new motherboard (ROG Gene), Caselabs Mercury S5 case, and some other components to adapt most of my current build (which is all less than 6 months or so old) into the S5.

Also, if you guys have any pics of what you've done for fan filtering or any advice, please let me know. I'd like to find an elegant solution, that's pretty much invisible. Or maybe I don't need to bother if I just blow the case out well every other month or so? I will most likely set every single fan as intake because I like having plenty of positive pressure and letting the ample venting work as passive exhaust. I may use the back fan as exhaust but maybe not even that. With plenty of positive pressure, the dust should be less of an issue.


----------



## Anoxy

If you've gone to the CaseLabs website, there are a bunch of configuration options. The first one is case color. When you click the drop down menu, you will see a variety of choices---any combination of black, dark gray, white, or primer gray. If it's two tone, you choose two tone and specify which parts of the case you would like to painted which color. If you select "white" or "black" or "dark gray" the entire case will come painted that color.

As for the 280 vs 240, I'm not 100% on this, but the description on their website makes it sound like 140x2 rads are supported up front.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just An idea what is Possible with these Cases. Not finished yet but getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I guess I will have to separate the case from the pedestals to bring it home this is just for testing and to set it up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> in a way but it is going home as it has a big server in it for the movies


And, if you get the right filter types, it can double as a whole house HEPA Filter!!!


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you've gone to the CaseLabs website, there are a bunch of configuration options. The first one is case color. When you click the drop down menu, you will see a variety of choices---any combination of black, dark gray, white, or primer gray. If it's two tone, you choose two tone and specify which parts of the case you would like to painted which color. If you select "white" or "black" or "dark gray" the entire case will come painted that color.
> 
> As for the 280 vs 240, I'm not 100% on this, but the description on their website makes it sound like 140x2 rads are supported up front.


Thanks, I just wanted to be sure that the case came painted the same color on the inside as well, without specifying otherwise, obviously. Still need to make sure about the radiators, the site is a little unclear. It sound like there's only support for one 280 in the case, but I'm not positive if it's front or top, or maybe it's actually both. Ronsanut on youtube is doing a very similar build to mine right now and his build uses a 280 up top and a 240 in front, so I'm pretty sure a 280 is only mountable up top, but we'll see. Either way, it looks like I can make use of my 280 60mm but definitely not my 2 month old 420mm XT45, sadly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Version 2.. I wished they gave me a warning before ordering


----------



## Neo Zuko

Edit.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to all who are new !~


----------



## Ixander

Deleted.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Deleted.


yes the case if painted the same as the out side unless you specify other wise.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Thanks, I just wanted to be sure that the case came painted the same color on the inside as well, without specifying otherwise, obviously. Still need to make sure about the radiators, the site is a little unclear. It sound like there's only support for one 280 in the case, but I'm not positive if it's front or top, or maybe it's actually both. Ronsanut on youtube is doing a very similar build to mine right now and his build uses a 280 up top and a 240 in front, so I'm pretty sure a 280 is only mountable up top, but we'll see. Either way, it looks like I can make use of my 280 60mm but definitely not my 2 month old 420mm XT45, sadly.


you can get the s5 with the 280mm mount up top, and i think with the new fan mount you can mount a 280 on the flex-bay too.


----------



## Iniura

I like to join! <3


Build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466424/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-black-copper-themed-watercooled-mitx/0_50


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> I like to join! <3
> 
> 
> Build Log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466424/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-black-copper-themed-watercooled-mitx/0_50


I'm guessing you've yet to start the liquid cooling loop? I know you've listed all the liquid gear in the build log, but I spy an aircooler on that GPU....


----------



## Iniura

Yes haha, I am still waiting on some water cooling components, and need to order some more.

I did make a lot of pictures but I am not satisfied with how they look so I will make some new ones tomorrow with better lighting and update the log with them.









Edit: and while I wait for all components to arrive I will run air cooled for the time being.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Looking forward to finishing my build. It's only taken me 4 months to get this far... At the same time, I'll be sad that it's done.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2030.jpg.html


----------



## cyphon

So I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Magnum M10. I am considering getting the 85mm Extended Ventilated top and throw some 60mm thick rads in there with some fans.

I am wavering on if I like how it looks with the bulkiness on top, however. I haven't really been able to find a good example of a rig that is using it other than stock photos on the case-labs site. Anyone know of any build logs that used one of these or have any links? Also I am accepting other thoughts or opinions.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Looking forward to finishing my build. It's only taken me 4 months to get this far... At the same time, I'll be sad that it's done.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2030.jpg.html


That looks epic! What coolant will you be using?


----------



## Neo Zuko

How did you make that and what am I looking at? A custom res? Just a lighted block that the tubes pass threw?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> How did you make that and what am I looking at? A custom res? Just a lighted block that the tubes pass threw?


It's two 1 1/4 inch thick pieces of clear acrylic that have been chiseled and flame polished, then married to a thin 1/8 thick piece of blue acrylic. If anything, it's more for show than being functional. Although the vertical piece does provide support for the 5 flow indicators in the front of the case.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'd love to have an actual (safe) waterfall in my PC lol.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'd love to have an actual (safe) waterfall in my PC lol.


After having these pieces created, I eventually came up with the idea to use a router and carve a water channel into them, but the shop that I had them made at was too afraid that they'd crack or ruin it, so they refused.


----------



## Neo Zuko

You could use like 4 walls of the stuff, glue them somehow and seal it up. I've seen a custom bay res before.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Looking forward to finishing my build. It's only taken me 4 months to get this far... At the same time, I'll be sad that it's done.
> 
> -snip-


I love the zig-zags!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'd love to have an actual (safe) waterfall in my PC lol.


If you know how to design your own acrylic pieces, you could easily make a res that resembles a waterfall.

Something like this in a res:



It would probably make bleeding a pain though.


----------



## Neo Zuko

that would so go with my water bending theme


----------



## ADragg

Can I join?! Super excited to get this case and start my build in it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So my tester has arrived....

First you dont....



Then you do!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well I used my test meter up pretty quick.....





Now i just need to order another meter to finish the stripes then get the Caselabs logo cut from the same material.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> So I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Magnum M10. I am considering getting the 85mm Extended Ventilated top and throw some 60mm thick rads in there with some fans.
> 
> I am wavering on if I like how it looks with the bulkiness on top, however. I haven't really been able to find a good example of a rig that is using it other than stock photos on the case-labs site. Anyone know of any build logs that used one of these or have any links? Also I am accepting other thoughts or opinions.




this is my m8 with the 85mm extended top.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like that racing strip case labs logo.


----------



## Anoxy

gah dat processing time is killing me


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> gah dat processing time is killing me


what did u get?


----------



## Anoxy

Ordered grey exterior, white interior SM8 on the 7th. So extra processing time.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ordered grey exterior, white interior SM8 on the 7th. So extra processing time.


well, once u get it - itll be worth the wait


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm gonna go with a custom color on my S8. Do you guys think a top clear coat would look weird on a case?

Edit: Figured out what I'm doing now with regards to color and coating.


----------



## karlkurtz32

Hey all. I'm looking to pull the trigger on an STH10. For those who have it, what are your thoughts? Being that they are so expensive I was wondering if there were any regrets. Thanks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlkurtz32*
> 
> Hey all. I'm looking to pull the trigger on an STH10. For those who have it, what are your thoughts? Being that they are so expensive I was wondering if there were any regrets. Thanks.


absolutely NO regrets from me.

This case is a monster, it can do pretty much everything i ask it to do, except fit in tight places, its not so good at doing that.

I have more rad space in this case than my truck has, 4 monstas look small inside it.





It makes everything feel small.

I have two gpus in there atm, still feels small. A lot of cases ive used made it feel small with just one gpu in, the sth10 will eat up 4 gpus and say " only 4? cmon man"

seriously my favorite caselabs case by far and im very glad i got it instead of my second choice, the th10.


----------



## friskiest

I used to think my TJ11 was pretty big


----------



## karlkurtz32

That thing is mammoth sized


----------



## Mega Man

b- i both hate you ... and want to make sweet love you to !


----------



## Anoxy

Have S8s started shipping yet? I'm anxious to see some builds in that case....it doesn't seem like my style but I don't really have a good idea of how it will look when actually built in.


----------



## ADragg

I keep seeing those Wing Boost fans and love the way they look, as well as the way they seem to perform for their noise level. Is there anywhere to buy them in the States? Because I was going to order some from a UK site but after the conversion rate and shipping, just 3 fans would have been $100. Failing getting some of those, I think I'm looking at Noiseblockers. I like the eLoop a lot, but you can't use them in pull, so that sucks. I also hear the Noiseblocker M12 performs very similar to the Gentle Typhoon but with a tad less noise (and even less noise than the eLoop at lower RPMs) and they look better to me. The white eLoops fit my build really well, though. But I can't do without pull fans so it's either mix fan types or get the M12's (if I can't find any of those Wing Boost for a good price).

Any thoughts? I wish I could use the 10 Phanteks 140's I have in my Enthoo Primo build that I'll be dismantling to build a white Mercury S5, but I will only have one 140 rad in the S5. It's a shame because the Phanteks are some of the best fans available, but they don't come in a 120 version of the PH-140SP.


----------



## Kokin

You could always use 140mm => 120mm shrouds, though it's not that aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I thought those phanteks had 120mm mounting holes despite being a 140mm fan?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my m8 with the 85mm extended top.


Thanks for the pics. Looks pretty good. Maybe I can think of some way to spruce it up a bit too or something.

I think I'm at like 85% ready to purchase


----------



## FrancisJF

Can't wait til it ships, I will be upgrading from Corsair 350D to CaseLabs Merlin SM5


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Can't wait til it ships, I will be upgrading from Corsair 350D to CaseLabs Merlin SM5


Good times sir. Make sure to join the caselabs owners thread on here once you get your case in hand.

And, uh, just wondering why you ordered PREMIXED coolant, and distilled water on that order??


----------



## FrancisJF

Uhh....is it Distilled or Deionized water? thought we can't use deionized water for cooling? or was I reading old threads about deionized water???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Uhh....is it Distilled or Deionized water? thought we can't use deionized water for cooling? or was I reading old threads about deionized water???


You can use either one in cooling. Your order has deionized on it. I was just wondering why you bought it and had it shipped to AK when your local walgreens or albertsons will have distilled gallon jugs for between $1-2 (even taking into account you are in Alaska and everything is a little more expensive there due to "importing"). And are you planning to use it to flush your system? Since you ordered a premixed coolant and not a concentrate, I know your not using it to mix your coolant. Not being condescending, just curious is all.


----------



## FrancisJF

Yes I was thinking about using the deionized water to flush my pump, res, radiators and blocks. Where I live has no distilled water and I kind of don't trust the water jugs that sell here in the local stores.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Yes I was thinking about using the deionized water to flush my pump, res, radiators and blocks. Where I live has no distilled water and I kind of don't trust the water jugs that sell here in the local stores.


Ok, cool.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Have S8s started shipping yet? I'm anxious to see some builds in that case....it doesn't seem like my style but I don't really have a good idea of how it will look when actually built in.


The pre-order isn't finished yet so no.

It ends on the 16th, so maybe some black cases could be shipped around the 21th...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Can't wait til it ships, I will be upgrading from Corsair 350D to CaseLabs Merlin SM5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


oh well hello there my fellow alaskan


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Have S8s started shipping yet? I'm anxious to see some builds in that case....it doesn't seem like my style but I don't really have a good idea of how it will look when actually built in.
> 
> 
> 
> The pre-order isn't finished yet so no.
> 
> It ends on the 16th, so maybe some black cases could be shipped around the 21th...
Click to expand...

Early orders will start shipping on the 17th. It takes 3-5 days to fabricate and paint and then ship, so the later an order is submitted the more time it will take to ship (If ordered on Sunday it won't ship til the next thursday or friday).


----------



## Ovrclck

please take your time on shipping the s8. I'm still waiting for my PC swatches to come in the mail.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> please take your time on shipping the s8. I'm still waiting for my PC swatches to come in the mail.


Oh, you too?
















Thanks - T


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Oh, you too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Yes sir! I thought I had it bad with setting up all the options with the S8. Choosing the right powerdercoat is even more of a challenge lol. The effect I'm going for, there's soo many killer coats. Can't make up my mind .


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Yes sir! I thought I had it bad with setting up all the options with the S8. Choosing the right powerdercoat is even more of a challenge lol. The effect I'm going for, there's soo many killer coats. Can't make up my mind .


See, mine's different...









I know the EXACT colors I want, but me, an 85% colorblind man, has to match my swatches to examples I have to get this right for a case that will be probably 1/2 again as much as the others' S8s!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> oh well hello there my fellow alaskan


good to see alaskans on ocn


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> I keep seeing those Wing Boost fans and love the way they look, as well as the way they seem to perform for their noise level. Is there anywhere to buy them in the States? Because I was going to order some from a UK site but after the conversion rate and shipping, just 3 fans would have been $100. Failing getting some of those, I think I'm looking at Noiseblockers. *I like the eLoop a lot, but you can't use them in pull, so that sucks*. I also hear the Noiseblocker M12 performs very similar to the Gentle Typhoon but with a tad less noise (and even less noise than the eLoop at lower RPMs) and they look better to me. The white eLoops fit my build really well, though. But I can't do without pull fans so it's either mix fan types or get the M12's (if I can't find any of those Wing Boost for a good price).
> 
> Any thoughts? I wish I could use the 10 Phanteks 140's I have in my Enthoo Primo build that I'll be dismantling to build a white Mercury S5, but I will only have one 140 rad in the S5. It's a shame because the Phanteks are some of the best fans available, but they don't come in a 120 version of the PH-140SP.


Whjy can't Eloop fans be used in pull mode ?

Eloops in pull


----------



## FrancisJF

Should I be excited or did they just ship the parts that ain't part of Case Labs?


----------



## Anoxy

Just a guess, but since you chose a standard matte black case, they might just have them on hand?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Should I be excited or did they just ship the parts that ain't part of Case Labs?


Does the tracking say how heavy the package is??


----------



## FrancisJF

28.90 lbs, I'm thinking its the parts not Case Labs, according to its website, the SM5 is 16 lbs....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 28.90 lbs, I'm thinking its the parts not Case Labs, according to its website, the SM5 is 16 lbs....


It's my understanding that we ship cases when they're ordered from Resellers. You don't pay any additional shipping charges. There's just too many modular parts associated with our cases for anyone to actually stock them properly.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 28.90 lbs, I'm thinking its the parts not Case Labs, according to its website, the SM5 is 16 lbs....


And with the caselabs packing, it will weigh at least another 8-10lbs! They do a dang good job with packing, so I'm sure that it's just your liquid cooling stuff.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Do Case Labs build logs work better in the Case Labs forums or in the other main build log forums?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's my understanding that we ship cases when they're ordered from Resellers. You don't pay any additional shipping charges. There's just too many modular parts associated with our cases for anyone to actually stock them properly.


So will I get a email from you guys that you guys shipped it or FrozenCPU will?


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Whjy can't Eloop fans be used in pull mode ?
> 
> Eloops in pull


I've just heard many, many times that they're very loud in pull. Some have said it's because of turbulence or something, but he guy that does those amazing builds on YouTube (Singularity Computers) said it's because the fan actually makes slight contact with the radiator in pull.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Do Case Labs build logs work better in the Case Labs forums or in the other main build log forums?


If it's going to be watercooled, I think the buildlogs that get the most attention are in the Watercooling forum. Otherwise, the Intel forum gets a lot of attention as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> I've just heard many, many times that they're very loud in pull. Some have said it's because of turbulence or something, but he guy that does those amazing builds on YouTube (Singularity Computers) said it's because the fan actually makes slight contact with the radiator in pull.


That could easily be fixed by some radiator gaskets.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> So will I get a email from you guys that you guys shipped it or FrozenCPU will?


If you order from Frozen CPU you will get shipping emails from them and not CaseLabs.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have a reserve mb tray. I am wondering if I flip around, can the wheels put it on the other side or not?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's my understanding that we ship cases when they're ordered from Resellers. You don't pay any additional shipping charges. There's just too many modular parts associated with our cases for anyone to actually stock them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> So will I get a email from you guys that you guys shipped it or FrozenCPU will?
Click to expand...

The shipping info should be relayed from them.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.



At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


Looking great, love the white.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Looking great, love the white.


Thanks! My goal here was to hide as many fans as possible. I wanted the radiators to have a floating look. 7 Typhoons are hidden in push.


----------



## Barefooter

I really like your rig Ragsters! Very clean and nice job for a first time water cooled system. Love the rad up top! That looks like the AX version? If so how do you like it? That's what I have planned for an up coming build I'm planning.


----------



## skruffs01

Nice work Ragsters


----------



## Kokin

Very clean! Great work Ragsters!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I really like your rig Ragsters! Very clean and nice job for a first time water cooled system. Love the rad up top! That looks like the AX version? If so how do you like it? That's what I have planned for an up coming build I'm planning.


Thanks! I love the look of the AX480. For me the biggest selling point is that it is the only 480 radiator that comes in white. The only this is that it is longer than most so check dimensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Nice work Ragsters


I appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Very clean! Great work Ragsters!


I wanted to go for something pure. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## akira749

Very clean!! It looked clean on the cell phone picture you showed me but it's 10 times better now that I can see it with a clean picture!


----------



## Ragsters

Delete


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Very clean!! It looked clean on the cell phone picture you showed me but it's 10 times better now that I can see it with a clean picture!


Thanks buddy! I am 100% done with my build, at least until I get a second 7970







, and I couldn't have done it without you. Thanks for your support, encouragement and inspiration from all your builds.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks buddy! I am 100% done with my build, at least until I get a second 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I couldn't have done it without you. Thanks for your support, encouragement and inspiration from all your builds.


Thanks for the kind words!

It was a pleasure helping you and don't hesitate to ask again.









I might have help you but you have to take all the credits of having it done by yourself too


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


Congrats on a nice rig Ragsters, looks great!


----------



## Mega Man

1 point of discussion alphacool has 480 rads in white too !


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 point of discussion alphacool has 480 rads in white too !


Show me please. As far as I know the biggest they have is a 360 monsta.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Show me please. As far as I know the biggest they have is a 360 monsta.


You are correct Ragsters, Alphacool does not make a 480 in white presently. Personally, I would have still bought a Black Alphacool and painted it white.


----------



## Mega Man

it looks like they might be gone ( IE limited run ) or i was wrong ... either way sorry i coulda swore i have seen them though


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You are correct Ragsters, Alphacool does not make a 480 in white presently. Personally, I would have still bought a Black Alphacool and painted it white.


Not worth the effort for me.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


Wait a minute should I be worried that I have a 480 top drop in mount in my SM8 and want a 31mm extended top? What is new about it and could you explain the issue with the old one in more detail.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Wait a minute should I be worried that I have a 480 top drop in mount in my SM8 and want a 31mm extended top? What is new about it and could you explain the issue with the old one in more detail.


The drop in mounts don't center the radiator front to rear, it is slightly offset. The standard 480 non-drop-in mount that comes with the case is centered, so you have equal space from either end, if your radiator has long ends for the port side of the radiator, it can be an issue. And that's what the drop-in top helps fix!!!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The drop in mounts don't center the radiator front to rear, it is slightly offset. The standard 480 non-drop-in mount that comes with the case is centered, so you have equal space from either end, if your radiator has long ends for the port side of the radiator, it can be an issue. And that's what the drop-in top helps fix!!!


So did they update the drop in mount or just do a special one for that one PC?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So did they update the drop in mount or just do a special one for that one PC?


I think Kevin said he was going to start selling the new mount. Ask him.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So did they update the drop in mount or just do a special one for that one PC?


As far as I am aware, all of the drop in mounts are that way, I have them in 2 different SM8's, an STH10, and an S3, and they are all set with the radiator offset to one end, so that rotating the mount 180-degrees will put the rad either closer to the front or rear of the case depending on your needs.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As far as I am aware, all of the drop in mounts are that way, I have them in 2 different SM8's, an STH10, and an S3, and they are all set with the radiator offset to one end, so that rotating the mount 180-degrees will put the rad either closer to the front or rear of the case depending on your needs.


Kevin made a special one for me but I believe he did say that they will start making them that way for 31mm tops. You see drop in mounts were designed to be used with the 120mm tops where a radiator can potentially be installed above the case in the top with the ports facing down.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Kevin made a special one for me but I believe he did say that they will start making them that way for 31mm tops. You see drop in mounts were designed to be used with the 120mm tops where a radiator can potentially be installed above the case in the top with the ports facing down.


And the one made for you doesn't have the area relieved for the tubing/ports? Why? I've never used a 120mm top, always a 31 or 38 depending on which one the case I'm getting has available. I only use them to house the fans. And why did you use a 5mm spacer? Just to put the fans closer to the mesh itself?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And the one made for you doesn't have the area relieved for the tubing/ports? Why? I've never used a 120mm top, always a 31 or 38 depending on which one the case I'm getting has available. I only use them to house the fans. And why did you use a 5mm spacer? Just to put the fans closer to the mesh itself?


That's correct. No area for the tubing/ports. I used the 5mm gasket because my radiator was still too long and the screw tap bump-out got in the way. Its hard to explain. Basically in-order for a drop-in-mount to be used as it should, the radiator can not be longer than the top opening of the case. If the radiator is longer than the opening you will use the mount as if it were a normal top and hold the radiator up while trying to install. The problem with this is that the case has these little screw taps that bump out like around 2-3mm. Those will get in the way so there needs to be a spacer.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That's correct. No area for the tubing/ports. I used the 5mm gasket because my radiator was still too long and the screw tap bump-out got in the way. Its hard to explain. Basically in-order for a drop-in-mount to be used as it should, the radiator can not be longer than the top opening of the case. If the radiator is longer than the opening you will use the mount as if it were a normal top and hold the radiator up while trying to install. The problem with this is that the case has these little screw taps that bump out like around 2-3mm. Those will get in the way so there needs to be a spacer.


Ah I see, it's just claiming back the tubing cutout as it's not needed. I guess that would all depend on my rad, but centered is better if all is equal.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not worth the effort for me.


Totally worth it for me. Spending a few bucks and a few hours of my time, gives me a more unique look and not to mention makes most scratches invisible.


----------



## Anoxy

I think the AX rads look much better in there anyway. Obviously UT60 perform better, but I doubt Ragsters needs that extra cooling power with the components he has.

btw, amazing build Ragsters...one of my favs around here.


----------



## Neo Zuko

With the 31mm extended top on the SM8, do you still need a blank top flex bay slot?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> With the 31mm extended top on the SM8, do you still need a blank top flex bay slot?


That really depends on your rad thickness and whether your going push pull or not. With my SM8, I have the top 480 on the bottom side of the drop in, and fans in push pull, so one set of fans above the drop in and one below, the rad is the EK XTX480, and yes, the top flex bay is being intruded into. If you ran a 45mm rad and fans only at the top, you should be able to use that top flex bay.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


Looks great! How's the performance of those aluminum shrouded XSPC radiators? I am building a white S5 and saw those awesome white aluminum rads but I don't know if the performance would be much different from a 30mm Alphacool, for example, or if the brass/copper construction is "bad". I am not a veteran and all I know is that it seemed like Alphacool rads were the recommended ones since they perform well and are full copper. I'd prefer the XSPC for looks but I don't want to sacrifice much performance (since this build will have only two 30mm thick dual rads for a 4770k and SLI 780's), or cause any headaches that brass/copper mix might cause (if that's even an issue). I kind of want to try something different anyway, if not the XSPC then maybe Black Ice? Anyone have any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Its pretty hard to get an all copper loop, your fittings will be brass most likely for example. Opinions differ, but brass is 5 points away from copper on the scale so that's as good as it gets. You may not want to go more than 10-15 points for example in any direction to keep things more "like metals" for loop safety. I like Black Ice SR1 rads as they are crafted better than most and are geared for silence, some like the all copper stuff, XSPC is decent but they are not as well crafted typically as the Black Ice SR1s.


----------



## Kokin

Received my Mercury S3 today and I am in love!









My only issue is that I need a standard window with ventilation, but buying a replacement panel would easily cost me $60+. Is there anyone willing to trade their standard-sized window with ventilation for one of my regular standard windows? Also, would it be possible to send in my std. window to Caselabs and swap for a window with ventilation?


----------



## Drag-On

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Looks great! How's the performance of those aluminum shrouded XSPC radiators? I am building a white S5 and saw those awesome white aluminum rads but I don't know if the performance would be much different from a 30mm Alphacool, for example, or if the brass/copper construction is "bad". I am not a veteran and all I know is that it seemed like Alphacool rads were the recommended ones since they perform well and are full copper. I'd prefer the XSPC for looks but I don't want to sacrifice much performance (since this build will have only two 30mm thick dual rads for a 4770k and SLI 780's), or cause any headaches that brass/copper mix might cause (if that's even an issue). I kind of want to try something different anyway, if not the XSPC then maybe Black Ice? Anyone have any thoughts/recommendations?


The AX series radiators are one of the better performing radiators when paired with fans that are 1000+ rpms. It is comparable to the 60mm+ rads which is pretty impressive for a radiator its size. Check out the link below.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283133-Bundymania-User-Review-Triple-Radiator-(360)-Roundup-with-22-Rads-!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Totally worth it for me. Spending a few bucks and a few hours of my time, gives me a more unique look and not to mention makes most scratches invisible.


Sure. I'm totally up for spending my time to refreshing existing hardware because of scratches or theme change but for me painting something new when the performance difference with comparable radiators are minimal, just doesn't make sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I think the AX rads look much better in there anyway. Obviously UT60 perform better, but I doubt Ragsters needs that extra cooling power with the components he has.
> 
> btw, amazing build Ragsters...one of my favs around here.


That was exactly how I felt when purchasing my stuff. I mean even if I was forced to choosing something other than the XSPC AX series I probably would have chosen the new EK PE series because of the look. Oh and thank you for your kind words. I worked really hard to make sure i was satisfied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> The AX series radiators are one of the better performing radiators when paired with fans that are 1000+ rpms. It is comparable to the 60mm+ rads which is pretty impressive for a radiator its size. Check out the link below.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283133-Bundymania-User-Review-Triple-Radiator-(360)-Roundup-with-22-Rads-!


This is the review I used for my decision making. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PCModderMike

Well I'm somewhat reluctant to post this in here, don't want any backlash from this great community...but I've decided to part ways with my SM5 and figured I should spread the word in hopes of having the case go to a great home.








If anyone is interested - http://www.overclock.net/t/1467233/fs-caselabs-merlin-sm5

Thanks









Sidenote - Ragters your rig looks great. The 480 up top looks boss.


----------



## szeged

hey ragsters im late to the party here but that is an amazing looking build, love it


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I'm somewhat reluctant to post this in here, don't want any backlash from this great community...but I've decided to part ways with my SM5 and figured I should spread the word in hopes of having the case go to a great home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested - http://www.overclock.net/t/1467233/fs-caselabs-merlin-sm5
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote - Ragters your rig looks great. The 480 up top looks boss.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey ragsters im late to the party here but that is an amazing looking build, love it


Thanks guys! Means a lot to me.


----------



## Drag-On

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to show you my updated Sm8. Added a 480 up top since last time I posted a picture. i also got rid of my optical drive and did some better cable management. Let me know what you guys think. This is my first water cooling rig.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I couldn't install the 480 up top. Then Kevin hooked me up with a new drop in mount made for 31mm tops to replace the original one. Using the new mount and 5mm gaskets I was able to make it work. Thanks Kevin!


This is quite an impressive build. I dig the white theme.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I'm somewhat reluctant to post this in here, don't want any backlash from this great community...but I've decided to part ways with my SM5 and figured I should spread the word in hopes of having the case go to a great home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested - http://www.overclock.net/t/1467233/fs-caselabs-merlin-sm5
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote - Ragters your rig looks great. The 480 up top looks boss.


wow, that's a great deal. what case are you planning on moving to next?


----------



## FrancisJF

Saw him posting on ITX/MATX beastly forums that his getting Fractal Design Arc Mini R2


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I'm somewhat reluctant to post this in here, don't want any backlash from this great community...but I've decided to part ways with my SM5 and figured I should spread the word in hopes of having the case go to a great home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested - http://www.overclock.net/t/1467233/fs-caselabs-merlin-sm5
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote - Ragters your rig looks great. The 480 up top looks boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's a great deal. what case are you planning on moving to next?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Saw him posting on ITX/MATX beastly forums that his getting Fractal Design Arc Mini R2


^ Yep


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> This is quite an impressive build. I dig the white theme.


Appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Its pretty hard to get an all copper loop, your fittings will be brass most likely for example. Opinions differ, but brass is 5 points away from copper on the scale so that's as good as it gets. You may not want to go more than 10-15 points for example in any direction to keep things more "like metals" for loop safety. I like Black Ice SR1 rads as they are crafted better than most and are geared for silence, some like the all copper stuff, XSPC is decent but they are not as well crafted typically as the Black Ice SR1s.


Thanks for the input. I like the Black Ice stuff a lot, but is it only the SR1's are crafted the best or does that include any of their radiators? Because I can't fit a 54mm rad, unfortunately. Or I could, but I wouldn't be able to do push pull and since both intakes for my S5 build will have to pass through radiators, I really want push pull to get as much positive pressure in the case, as well as for looks. I could fit a 45mm in the front but I definitely need a 30mm in the roof and figure I should go with matching 30mm in front as well, and that will make things a little less crowded looking too. So pretty much I'm trying to decide between the Black Ice GT Stealth or the Alphacool ST30, one being a 240 and the other a 280. I may do some faux vinyl carbon fiber wrapping on the sides and the side profile of the Black Ice would look cool with that. Although the Alphacools would look nice since I have replacement Alphacool badges to give them a white carbon fiber side with copper Alphacool logo on top, which might look nice. I pretty much want to go with what is built best and/or performs best at low fan speeds of around 600-700RPM (basically whisper quiet as much as possible).


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> The AX series radiators are one of the better performing radiators when paired with fans that are 1000+ rpms. It is comparable to the 60mm+ rads which is pretty impressive for a radiator its size. Check out the link below.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283133-Bundymania-User-Review-Triple-Radiator-(360)-Roundup-with-22-Rads-!


That is impressive but since they're optimized for higher fan speeds, I think I'm better off with something else since I'm looking for silence as much as possible. I basically need a 240 30mm and 280 30mm loop to be able to cool two 780's and 4770k at nice, low fan settings. Given how ridiculously cool my current loop keeps one 780 and 4770k with 420 and 280 rads at low speeds, I would think a setup as I mentioned above should be able to cool the SLI setup with at least decent temps. I'm starting to wonder if that's a little ambitious, though. Fans can ramp up during load, though. My current build has near silent fans at all times since I don't have them set to ramp up.


----------



## ADragg

What do you guys use in these cases for dust prevention? Or do most guys just blow the case out regularly? I don't want to ruin the look of my S5 but I'd kind of like the figure out some kind of filtering on my front and top intakes between the exterior metal mesh and the intake fans/rads. Something very stealthy, of course.

Also, just throwing this out there for anyone to give any opinions they might have (and feel free to make other suggestions as well), but I'm trying to decide between the Alphacool ST30's or Black Ice GT Stealth radiators, and also between Noiseblocker eLoops or Noiseblocker "Multiframe" M12's. I need 30mm radiators (MAYBE 40mm max, but probably not 45 as it would look a little cramped in push/pull in a Mercury S5) and I'm looking for quiet fans that look good and perform well at near silent (so around 500-700 rpm-ish). I don't care to make a whole thread on it, I just thought I might be able to get the opinions of other Caselabs owners. It's a primarily white build with some inevitable black accents and white/tan/blue sleeving and Pastel Blue Berry coolant. So preferably white fans (which is why I like the eLoops but the M12's may be a bit quieter and better performing at low speeds). The M12's could also look pretty good with a white painted frame and the transparent black blades.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> What do you guys use in these cases for dust prevention? Or do most guys just blow the case out regularly? I don't want to ruin the look of my S5 but I'd kind of like the figure out some kind of filtering on my front and top intakes between the exterior metal mesh and the intake fans/rads. Something very stealthy, of course.
> 
> Also, just throwing this out there for anyone to give any opinions they might have (and feel free to make other suggestions as well), but I'm trying to decide between the Alphacool ST30's or Black Ice GT Stealth radiators, and also between Noiseblocker eLoops or Noiseblocker "Multiframe" M12's. I need 30mm radiators (MAYBE 40mm max, but probably not 45 as it would look a little cramped in push/pull in a Mercury S5) and I'm looking for quiet fans that look good and perform well at near silent (so around 500-700 rpm-ish). I don't care to make a whole thread on it, I just thought I might be able to get the opinions of other Caselabs owners. It's a primarily white build with some inevitable black accents and white/tan/blue sleeving and Pastel Blue Berry coolant. So preferably white fans (which is why I like the eLoops but the M12's may be a bit quieter and better performing at low speeds). The M12's could also look pretty good with a white painted frame and the transparent black blades.


DemciFilter they make filters for this and also make custom filters

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_500_514


----------



## Neo Zuko

I hope to get my SM8 looking like this:



The hardest part is waiting for Harmonic Convergence...


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I hope to get my SM8 looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is waiting for Harmonic Convergence...


Vaatu theme?


----------



## Neo Zuko

The project was always called The Avatar State and was always going to feature character artwork spanning the two animated shows - but in a more epic sense. However the Vaatu theme in the Illustrator CC concept art was a happy accident. When I noticed this I tweaked it even further (making the reservoir more purple than blue for example) to resemble Vaatu's theme and found a suitable background from the show. The final case may have a panel with Vaatu and Raava but there will also be many other popular scenes and characters.

The two shows are too rich to waste a theme on just one character like Vaatu.


----------



## Mms60r

Just wondering if i could join

I started a build log here that hopefully gets going as the ordering should commence
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465220/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-minititan


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> DemciFilter they make filters for this and also make custom filters
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_500_514


I don't really understand how these work since they don't have screw holes? If they just stick to the outside that's really tacky.


----------



## Neo Zuko

They are magnetic or use tape and they go on the outside. They come with steel bits on tape I believe in the event that your case is magnetic.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really understand how these work since they don't have screw holes? If they just stick to the outside that's really tacky.


since you can't attach magnets to aluminum cases, the filters come with a magnetic strip that you have to stick to your case, either inside or outside of the panels, they are easy to remove and clean


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah that's what I gathered.
I would much rather use fan filters with screw holes so that they can be hidden between fans and rads.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really understand how these work since they don't have screw holes? If they just stick to the outside that's really tacky.


Just do a search of filter in this thread. There are several cluster threads listing several examples of what people have put together. Its not all about the Demciflex. Important point on custom demciflex filters - their standard widths will not bridge the rad mount - one guy custom sized his demciflex filters specific to his rad widths/mount widths. Its all in this thread. Might do a search for demciflex.
I know at least one post I made months ago listing links to various solutions.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah that's what I gathered.
> I would much rather use fan filters with screw holes so that they can be hidden between fans and rads.


That's what I was thinking, but then you have to remove the fans to get to the filters to clean them, which might be easy in some situations but could take a lot of disassembly in some cases.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really understand how these work since they don't have screw holes? If they just stick to the outside that's really tacky.


You can put these inside the covers using the magnetic tape they do not have to be on the outside and visible. This is how I plan on doing it I have seen several people do it this way also..


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, but then you have to remove the fans to get to the filters to clean them, which might be easy in some situations but could take a lot of disassembly in some cases.


Ah good point. I never thought about cleaning them. I'd just hate to spend so much money on such a beautiful case only to cover up those lovely fan grills with filters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You can put these inside the covers using the magnetic tape they do not have to be on the outside and visible. This is how I plan on doing it I have seen several people do it this way also..


How are you doing that if there are no screw holes?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ah good point. I never thought about cleaning them. I'd just hate to spend so much money on such a beautiful case only to cover up those lovely fan grills with filters.
> How are you doing that if there are no screw holes?


It uses magnetic Tape to hold them on. you put this around the inside of the cover and then the filters stick to this and you can pull them off to clean them.

Take a look at this page and you will get the idea except you put them on the inside of the covers that pop off.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c46/How-it-Works.aspx


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It uses magnetic Tape to hold them on. you put this around the inside of the cover and then the filters stick to this and you can pull them off to clean them.


I guess I was unclear about how the flex bay rad mounts work. I didn't realize you could slip the filters in there behind the grills and in front of the fans without needing screw holes.


----------



## szeged

hmm, rebuild my build log into the S8 or continue on with the sth10? what do you guys think? Build log is in my sig for reference.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I guess I was unclear about how the flex bay rad mounts work. I didn't realize you could slip the filters in there behind the grills and in front of the fans without needing screw holes.



http://www.demcifilter.com/p0440/Caselabs-1203-Flex-Bay-Grill-Dust-Filter.aspx

It says you can put it inside, might try this myself


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I guess I was unclear about how the flex bay rad mounts work. I didn't realize you could slip the filters in there behind the grills and in front of the fans without needing screw holes.


yes see herehttp://www.demcifilter.com/p0439/Caselabs-1202-Flex-Bay-Grill-Dust-Filter.aspx and here and they go inside or out side. http://www.demcifilter.com/c199/FLEX-BAY-GRILLS.aspx


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm, rebuild my build log into the S8 or continue on with the sth10? what do you guys think? Build log is in my sig for reference.


If you get the S8 the MB is horizontal so you could do some extreme cooling on the CPU with out having to worry about water running down the MB it would just drip down!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If you get the S8 the MB is horizontal so you could do some extreme cooling on the CPU with out having to worry about water running down the MB it would just drip down!!!


one of the big reasons i want the s8 is because of the horizontal mobo tray and the tech station conversion kit, i think vertical mobo tray builds are just kind of bleh and bland atm and i didnt want my build o end up being something everyones seen a trillion times.

That tech station from the s8 is beast though, if they sold that as a stand alone thing id grab that for sure


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one of the big reasons i want the s8 is because of the horizontal mobo tray and the tech station conversion kit, i think vertical mobo tray builds are just kind of bleh and bland atm and i didnt want my build o end up being something everyones seen a trillion times.
> 
> That tech station from the s8 is beast though, if they sold that as a stand alone thing id grab that for sure


They are going to I think Kevin said..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> They are going to I think Kevin said..


great..now i gotta spend more money !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Just wondering if i could join
> 
> I started a build log here that hopefully gets going as the ordering should commence
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465220/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-minititan


nope sorry we are full










/welcome !

will an mitx fit into a sm5 ??


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> will an mitx fit into a sm5 ??




Looks like it has a stands for itx boards


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> will an mitx fit into a sm5 ??


Yes, it will fit an mITX board.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ah good point. I never thought about cleaning them. I'd just hate to spend so much money on such a beautiful case only to cover up those lovely fan grills with filters.
> How are you doing that if there are no screw holes?


Believe me, I'm with you. I'd just blow it out with canned air every month before I ruined to look with exterior mesh, but it looks like you can install them on the inside "grills" or intakes of the case. That way you can't even tell they're there from the exterior. And you shouldn't see them from the interior either since they're be behind the radiators and fans. So a cross section of a push/pull setup would be (from exterior to interior) aluminum exterior mesh grill of case > DEMCI filter mesh > fan > rad > fan. That's the only way I'd do it personally. Maybe sandwiched between fans and rads if I had no other option, but only if I could clean it easily without removing anything but an exterior panel and the fans.


----------



## Neo Zuko

edit.


----------



## Kokin

Well I just realized my EX240 is 35.5mm thick and I cannot fit it to the side where there is a cutout for a 240mm rad in my Mercury S3 (Shadow_Foxx's old case) since the max rad thickness it can support is 30mm. This complicates things because I'm forced to move the fans towards the PSU side, but that also means I'd have to move the PSU a few mm towards the left side which requires drilling new holes.

The good news is that I can fit an RX240 at the front with push/pull, EX120 at the rear with a fan, and the EX240 at the side without the need to get the pedestal.

@CaseLabs reps, is it possible to ship one of my S3 standard windows to you guys and get it turned into the ventilated window? If so, what would you guys charge for that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Believe me, I'm with you. I'd just blow it out with canned air every month before I ruined to look with exterior mesh, but it looks like you can install them on the inside "grills" or intakes of the case. That way you can't even tell they're there from the exterior. And you shouldn't see them from the interior either since they're be behind the radiators and fans. So a cross section of a push/pull setup would be (from exterior to interior) aluminum exterior mesh grill of case > DEMCI filter mesh > fan > rad > fan. That's the only way I'd do it personally. Maybe sandwiched between fans and rads if I had no other option, but only if I could clean it easily without removing anything but an exterior panel and the fans.


Another option would be to get a DataVac and call it a day.







Cleaning has be super quick and painless ever since I've gotten that. Filters typically just add to noise without reducing dust that much, so for me at least, I prefer to go without them.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does anybody have this S3 Stealth SSD mount?

What are the dimensions?


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Does anybody have this S3 Stealth SSD mount?
> 
> What are the dimensions?


The mounting surface that the SSDs sit on is 165mm x 170mm. The 165mm dimension is bottom left to top right. The distance between the mounting screws (attaches stealth mount to mobo tray is 150mm x 125mm.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> The mounting surface that the SSDs sit on is 165mm x 170mm. The 165mm dimension is bottom left to top right. The distance between the mounting screws (attaches stealth mount to mobo tray is 150mm x 125mm.










thx skruffs01!


----------



## Neo Zuko

OK CaseLabian's, Hard Line Clear Plastic Pipes









New art version, rig list below updated











Not bad for a non 3D model huh? Notice the pedestal HDD rack. I know you're coming soon...


----------



## protzman

Gonna maybe send an email to caselabs themselves, but i was hoping a few people here could agree with me first as well as xnine send them a message. Been thinking of ways to change up things with my case and i'd love actually to get a full window for my S3, but when doing so I have one issue. The ugly hard drive compared to the sleek looking ssd.

Fortunately for my I have one of the samsung evo ssd's that almost identically matches my case color, but im sure we all have a shiny silver mass storage hdd sitting right next to it.
This is where caselabs can help. Would be cool if they could make like a 5 dollar rectangular piece of aluminum that would just clamp onto the outside of the hdd cage and cover the Hdd. Simple enough? now anyone with a mercury case can have a nice simple clean side (Gpu side) that will look awesome with a full window. Who is with me?


----------



## Pheozero

So using Akira's pic as a reference, what do you think my chances of fitting two 780 Classys in here?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Gonna maybe send an email to caselabs themselves, but i was hoping a few people here could agree with me first as well as xnine send them a message. Been thinking of ways to change up things with my case and i'd love actually to get a full window for my S3, but when doing so I have one issue. The ugly hard drive compared to the sleek looking ssd.
> 
> Fortunately for my I have one of the samsung evo ssd's that almost identically matches my case color, but im sure we all have a shiny silver mass storage hdd sitting right next to it.
> This is where caselabs can help. Would be cool if they could make like a 5 dollar rectangular piece of aluminum that would just clamp onto the outside of the hdd cage and cover the Hdd. Simple enough? now anyone with a mercury case can have a nice simple clean side (Gpu side) that will look awesome with a full window. Who is with me?


Custom work is on hold at the moment and for the forseeable future until things calm down. As for the HDDs, Acrylic or aluminum would be easy enough to fabricate. Black acrylic plus dremel and torch, or aluminum plus dremel, sand paper, and paint.

Otherwise I've seen people use the Scythe Himuros.


----------



## Neo Zuko

That's a playstation 5 slim above me...


----------



## longroadtrip

That's what I used...for both the SSD and the HDD...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> That's what I used...for both the SSD and the HDD...


Aye, the first person I saw do it to.

Everyone, Tim's S3 is a sick little build. I fondled it in person!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I fondled it in person!


You tease!


----------



## Neo Zuko

That PSU cover must be discontinued. I can't find it. Case Labs could make a sheet of modding aluminum that matches patterns of the Case Labs case


----------



## longroadtrip

The Himuro for 3.5" drives is no longer available in the US. I ordered mine here. The Himuro for 2.5" disks can be readily found in the US.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oh I thought that was a PSU cover. Whoops.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Oh I thought that was a PSU cover. Whoops.


PSU is on the other side...


----------



## X-Nine

Isn't that just like Scythe. "Hey, let's stop selling all of our cool stuff, like GT fans and the Himuros and our swanky fan controllers!"


----------



## Neo Zuko

I still need to stock up on those GT fans, but there are plenty in the retail channel for now. If not, I'll find a replacement fan or order direct from overseas.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Isn't that just like Scythe. "Hey, let's stop selling all of our cool stuff, like GT fans and the Himuros and our swanky fan controllers!"


it is not like they had a choice, those fans were an effort between 2 companys that parted ways. and they would not give consent to continue manufacturing


----------



## Neo Zuko

Perhaps this will push the parent company to release the GTs in other colors, PWM, and LED features


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> That PSU cover must be discontinued. I can't find it. Case Labs could make a sheet of modding aluminum that matches patterns of the Case Labs case


I have suggested it to Kevin before. I would love to see Caselabs come out with a PSU cover. I would pay good money for it.


----------



## Kokin

GTs are still being made, but just under Nidec/Servo (the actual manufacturer) instead of Scythe branding. I doubt we will see the end of sales for GT in the US since it has such a strong demand.


----------



## Mega Man

i didnt know that thanks !


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The Himuro for 3.5" drives is no longer available in the US. I ordered mine here. The Himuro for 2.5" disks can be readily found in the US.


FCPU recently added it to his list : Scythe Himuro HDD Cooler Enclosure SCH-1000


----------



## longroadtrip

You couldn't get them about a year and a half ago...only places were overseas or through ebay (I looked for 6 months and was told by Scythe they were no longer going to be available in the US.) Happy to see they have brought them back!









EDIT: Just ordered 2 from them.


----------



## Neo Zuko

i think scythe also owns the branding of gentle typhoon, so they need a new name for the fans


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> i think scythe also owns the branding of gentle typhoon, so they need a new name for the fans


Look again for the information, ALL of the rights to the Gentle Typhoon fans, including the Gentle Typhoon name are owned by Nidec Servo......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> SUCCESS!!.....and you guys thought I was crazy for emailing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted the guy's email so he wouldn't get spammed. It's legit, I did not doctor this or anything. I sent an email to Nidec mentioning the rumors that have been floating around and asked if the relationship between Nidec and Scythe were indeed coming to and end, if they planned to continue manufacturing the fans under their own label.
> 
> So, it looks like the GT will continue to be manufactured, Scythe is just out of the loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Hmmm, that link gets me this message:
> So I gave it a search and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Sooo, if it's Nidec's design, and Nidec's name, and Nidec says they are going to keep making them, then it does seem like the end forecast for the Gentle Typhoon was premature and Scythe hasn't been truthful about the situation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


I hope this helps.................


----------



## szeged

i love caselabs to death, but whoever decided to make it so you had to have the 480 flex bay rad mount installed before putting on the front panel chassis of the sth10 needs a paddlin!

spent a few hours of the day taking my rad out of the front to clean it, then a few more hours to get it back in, most of those hours are due to me being an idiot and putting it in upside down the first time, then putting it in turned around, but the it would have been easier if i didnt have to disassemble the entire front area each time i screwed up


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Look again for the information, ALL of the rights to the Gentle Typhoon fans, including the Gentle Typhoon name are owned by Nidec Servo......
> 
> I hope this helps.................


Aww crap... I was hoping to make a tidy profit on some resells... oh well, I'll just have to buy more radiators and simply use them (although I still am happy with the deal I got - ordered 30 @ 13.99/ea and they seem to now be going for closer to $20 retail).


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Aww crap... I was hoping to make a tidy profit on some resells... oh well, I'll just have to buy more radiators and simply use them (although I still am happy with the deal I got - ordered 30 @ 13.99/ea and they seem to now be going for closer to $20 retail).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Aww crap... I was hoping to make a tidy profit on some resells... oh well, I'll just have to buy more radiators and simply use them (although I still am happy with the deal I got - ordered 30 @ 13.99/ea and they seem to now be going for closer to $20 retail).


Yo, I'm interested in purchasing some.


----------



## concept73

Just thought id post this here









http://www.overclock.net/t/1466114/caselabs-s3-matx-mod


----------



## Kokin

^But WHY?! I'd understand if there was no S5, but there is such a case.


----------



## concept73

I got this shortly after the S3 came out and the s5 design/ideas had not been released, but still, i like it, its smaller than the s5,


----------



## Kokin

Ah makes sense. Are you still planning on watercooling it? All the blocks and tubing would look pretty cool in that orientation.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Ah makes sense. Are you still planning on watercooling it? All the blocks and tubing would look pretty cool in that orientation.


Yes, fully watercooled with hard tubing


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvJaB*
> 
> Yes, fully watercooled with hard tubing


Yum! I'll be subbing to your build log then.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i love caselabs to death, but whoever decided to make it so you had to have the 480 flex bay rad mount installed before putting on the front panel chassis of the sth10 needs a paddlin!
> 
> spent a few hours of the day taking my rad out of the front to clean it, then a few more hours to get it back in, most of those hours are due to me being an idiot and putting it in upside down the first time, then putting it in turned around, but the it would have been easier if i didnt have to disassemble the entire front area each time i screwed up


I can't agree to that enough. Can be tweaked with some mods, but still.


----------



## the_cyberspace

Does anybody have this one: S3 120.2/140.2 Radiator Side Mount ?









I want to know where you can place this? Instead off the hdd/ssd rack i think, but how it`s gonna supports the motherboard tray? The mid chassis section has the support for that, but the 120.2/140.2 version not so far i can see


----------



## longroadtrip

This is the mount for the pedestal.


----------



## Kokin

Anyone with the S3 window with bottom vents want to trade for a regular window (non-XL)? The acrylic window can be removed, so we could each keep our respective acrylic pieces. Gonna try trading before I buy a replacement panel.


----------



## FrancisJF

Can we reverse the case when we get tired of standard position?


----------



## longroadtrip

Reverse which case?


----------



## FrancisJF

SM5


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> SM5


the merlin series is reversible, SM5, SM8, and ST10


----------



## longroadtrip

Yes, the SM5 is reversible.


----------



## Mega Man

so i saw another "limited" caselabs and had to have it, my new one is a TH10 ! will give my quadfire more room to breath


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i saw another "limited" caselabs and had to have it, my new one is a TH10 ! will give my quadfire more room to breath


Wait... I just saw your sig. What the hell?!?!?! Dwood passed away?! As in, TripTCustoms DWood?


----------



## the_cyberspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> This is the mount for the pedestal.


Dammit, didn`t think about that! Thanks! +1


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Wait... I just saw your sig. What the hell?!?!?! Dwood passed away?! As in, TripTCustoms DWood?


I noticed the complaints in his thread(s) and his site being down. But dead? I just thought he bailed with everybody's money..

edit: btw, can the pedestal for the M8 also be mounted on top?


----------



## Anoxy

Hey guys sorry to bring this up again, but I have one more question.

I understand how the Demiflex filters will work without screw holes on my front Flex-Bay radiator mount (slipping them between the grill and front fans).

But will the same thing work on the top radiator if I have the drop-in mount? To be clear, I'm trying to avoid sticking the filters on the exterior of my case. I would like them to be hidden inside.


----------



## cyphon

Just ordered my first Case Labs case! Got the Magnum M10.

Config shown below:


----------



## Neo Zuko

I think the filters would work, it comes down to how thick they are.


----------



## stren

Welcome to our newest members: @concept73, @Mms60r, @iniura, @ledzepp3, @jhaze84, @GradySac


----------



## Ixander

deleted


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to bring this up again, but I have one more question.
> 
> I understand how the Demiflex filters will work without screw holes on my front Flex-Bay radiator mount (slipping them between the grill and front fans).
> 
> But will the same thing work on the top radiator if I have the drop-in mount? To be clear, I'm trying to avoid sticking the filters on the exterior of my case. I would like them to be hidden inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to bring this up again, but I have one more question.
> 
> I understand how the Demiflex filters will work without screw holes on my front Flex-Bay radiator mount (slipping them between the grill and front fans).
> 
> But will the same thing work on the top radiator if I have the drop-in mount? To be clear, I'm trying to avoid sticking the filters on the exterior of my case. I would like them to be hidden inside.


if your top radiator is pulling air in, would be better to stick the filter on the inside of the top cover

sorry for the double quote


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i saw another "limited" caselabs and had to have it, my new one is a TH10 ! will give my quadfire more room to breath
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... I just saw your sig. What the hell?!?!?! Dwood passed away?! As in, TripTCustoms DWood?
Click to expand...

some believe he just ran, i do not, he never did that and he had more then one opportunity
several people also had his personal email and other personal ways of contacting him. lets just say no one has ever heard from him. so yes i fear the worst , but i could be wrong. dwood has had a very awesome track-record and i do not think he would just run
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to bring this up again, but I have one more question.
> 
> I understand how the Demiflex filters will work without screw holes on my front Flex-Bay radiator mount (slipping them between the grill and front fans).
> 
> But will the same thing work on the top radiator if I have the drop-in mount? To be clear, I'm trying to avoid sticking the filters on the exterior of my case. I would like them to be hidden inside.


pretty sure you can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Just ordered my first Case Labs case! Got the Magnum M10.
> 
> Config shown below:


welcome !


----------



## socketus

here's an earlier post with a couple of links to alternative filter methods, really done well, i think

Here is 2 cases using the mesh filter method, check it out !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351221/sponsored-case-labs-st10-project-hardline/70#post_19562799

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363705/build-log-wintergreen-featuring-amd-fx-8320-asus-sabertooth-990fx-r2-0-and-a-caselabs-sm8-with-dual-480mm-radiators/30#post_19409126

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16428/ffi-103/FrozenCPUcom_Premium_Dust_Filter_Material_500mm_x_400mm_x_5mm.html#blank

The last link is the material used on the first linked case.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> if your top radiator is pulling air in, would be better to stick the filter on the inside of the top cover
> 
> sorry for the double quote


This, thats what I did to mine
It does look ugly with the magnet but its so convinience

Regarding dwood, Ive no problem with him in the past, he built me my 810 pedestal, shipping is also cheap

Its sad to hear that he's out


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> here's an earlier post with a couple of links to alternative filter methods, really done well, i think
> 
> Here is 2 cases using the mesh filter method, check it out !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351221/sponsored-case-labs-st10-project-hardline/70#post_19562799
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363705/build-log-wintergreen-featuring-amd-fx-8320-asus-sabertooth-990fx-r2-0-and-a-caselabs-sm8-with-dual-480mm-radiators/30#post_19409126
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16428/ffi-103/FrozenCPUcom_Premium_Dust_Filter_Material_500mm_x_400mm_x_5mm.html#blank
> 
> The last link is the material used on the first linked case.


Haha yikes, the foam on that first link is terrible....that's why I want a filter for the inside as opposed to the exterior. Why ruin my 500 dollar case's beautiful aesthetics?

Also, the Arc Midi comes with a similar foam filter pre-installed, and removing it increased performance quite a bit....don't think I'll be using that stuff again.

I think I'll go with the demciflex and stick them inside so they're hidden.


----------



## Kokin

Go no filter and just use the Metro DataVac now and then.


----------



## Anoxy

Ah yes, that too. Though I still have a big ol window on the side to look in and see dusty components


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Haha yikes, the foam on that first link is terrible....that's why I want a filter for the inside as opposed to the exterior. Why ruin my 500 dollar case's beautiful aesthetics?
> 
> Also, the Arc Midi comes with a similar foam filter pre-installed, and removing it increased performance quite a bit....don't think I'll be using that stuff again.
> 
> I think I'll go with the demciflex and stick them inside so they're hidden.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Go no filter and just use the Metro DataVac now and then.


low FPI rads, low rpm fans and QDCs will help if no filters. But filters always help to keep it clean and a datavac still doesnt' clean a thick or high fpi rad that well in my experience. Prevention is better than a cure and as much as filters take away performance so do dusty rads


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> low FPI rads, low rpm fans and QDCs will help if no filters. But filters always help to keep it clean and a *datavac still doesnt' clean a thick or high fpi rad that well in my experience. Prevention is better than a cure and as much as filters take away performance so do dusty rads*


so much this. awesome advice; couldn't have said it any better. +rep


----------



## Kokin

Definitely true for rads, but the DataVac works pretty well for me (just not on the fine layer of dust). I normally run water over my rad fins when it is time to clean them, but that also requires taking out the whole loop.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Wait... I just saw your sig. What the hell?!?!?! Dwood passed away?! As in, TripTCustoms DWood?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some believe he just ran, i do not, he never did that and he had more then one opportunity
> several people also had his personal email and other personal ways of contacting him. lets just say no one has ever heard from him. so yes i fear the worst , but i could be wrong. dwood has had a very awesome track-record and i do not think he would just run
> pretty sure you can
> welcome !


Damn.... I really hope that isn't the case. I was just playing with some stuff I got from him this week. I really hope that he hasn't passed...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Just ordered my first Case Labs case! Got the Magnum M10.
> 
> Config shown below:


@Cyphon : Nice choice and also welcome to the club!

@Everybody : It's when you see guys like cyphon and mega man with there recent grabs of CL cases that you totally understand what guys like Jim, Kevin or Jason (XNine) are saying that every CL case has a purpose or specific needs for some people. They just recently released their SMA8 and the S8...but guys are still looking for the double wide Magnum cases because THIS is what they need for their setup. It's awesome!


----------



## wermad

So my temporary case is not holding too well w/ the sheer weight of my components (after removing the hdd cage for rad support the motherboard tray has lost a lot of structural integrity







) and i have yet to fill it with water. Don't feel safe anymore so I'm gonna break it down until I get a new case. Getting a nice tax return and sold some of my tools, so I have enough to get a brand new CL. Not going to buy used this time as I had some bad luck recently. I'm sticking with 140mm rads and fans I'm currently using, so I have some questions for those in the know







.

Qs:

-Anyone know the status of the mythical 140.3 Flex bay rad mount? I've seen the 140.1 and 140.2 but I'm looking forward to the triple.
-STH10, how tight is it to put 140mm fans/rads up there and does the side rad bracket need any mods to make it work? I hear it don't fit but it can be made to fit.
-Seeing a lot of excitement on the S8, I know it supports a couple of 280s on top and one up front w/ the Flex rad mount. Though, does a pedestal support a 140.3 radiator (UT60 p/p)?

Thanks guys! My old TH10 has found a new home so my ride is over with that beast. I'm hoping to keep on w/ the CL family soon. Here's hoping uncle sam hurries up w/ everyone's returns (







).


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Black M8 + Pedestal
Mayhem's Pastel Red + E22 tubing / XSPC Photon
(PSU is on RMA...)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Gosh, I had felt so good about getting my 290X under water cooling, but after looking at some of the cool (no pun intended) WC setups, I feel like the cop waving everyone away saying, "Move on, nothing to see here".







Regardless, here's a pic of my humble rig....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Gosh, I had felt so good about getting my 290X under water cooling, but after looking at some of the cool (no pun intended) WC setups, I feel like the cop waving everyone away saying, "Move on, nothing to see here".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, here's a pic of my humble rig....


looks good to me








But need more pix & info on custom cooling parts

Are you gonna change/sleeve those psu cables?


----------



## vlps5122

Just ordered an sm8 last night. Can't wait to setup my kingpins in it. Hopefully it gets here by next friday, but that might be wishful thinking


----------



## MacG32

I'd like to be added to the club (proof).








.MacG32 - Prima. I ordered The Magnum SMA8 with a whole bunch of extra goodies late last night.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So my temporary case is not holding too well w/ the sheer weight of my components (after removing the hdd cage for rad support the motherboard tray has lost a lot of structural integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i have yet to fill it with water. Don't feel safe anymore so I'm gonna break it down until I get a new case. Getting a nice tax return and sold some of my tools, so I have enough to get a brand new CL. Not going to buy used this time as I had some bad luck recently. I'm sticking with 140mm rads and fans I'm currently using, so I have some questions for those in the know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Qs:
> 
> -Anyone know the status of the mythical 140.3 Flex bay rad mount? I've seen the 140.1 and 140.2 but I'm looking forward to the triple.
> -STH10, how tight is it to put 140mm fans/rads up there and does the side rad bracket need any mods to make it work? I hear it don't fit but it can be made to fit.
> -Seeing a lot of excitement on the S8, I know it supports a couple of 280s on top and one up front w/ the Flex rad mount. Though, does a pedestal support a 140.3 radiator (UT60 p/p)?
> 
> Thanks guys! My old TH10 has found a new home so my ride is over with that beast. I'm hoping to keep on w/ the CL family soon. Here's hoping uncle sam hurries up w/ everyone's returns (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


sucks to hear you have to spend even more money rofl









regarding the sth10 -

when i first started the build log in my sig(shameless plug) i started with 420mm rads in mind, i ordered one and put it in and it fit fairly easily, no modding needed from me. I ended up not liking the fans i bought and instead of buying new fans that i did like i ended up selling the rad lol. Darn alpenfohns are hard to get here







Personally id love to see your build in an sth10.

Im excited to see some s8 builds pop up, i personally want one really bad but i have to spend all my money i have atm on ln2 equipment now lol.

If you want wermad, ill be making a video today going through the sth10 for my build log since its apart right now and i have to re do the acrylic runs, toss me a pm or post here and ill add whatever you want into the video so you can see whatever you need to know.


----------



## FrancisJF

All these caselabs cases making me want my sm5 now....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sucks to hear you have to spend even more money rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the sth10 -
> 
> when i first started the build log in my sig(shameless plug) i started with 420mm rads in mind, i ordered one and put it in and it fit fairly easily, no modding needed from me. I ended up not liking the fans i bought and instead of buying new fans that i did like i ended up selling the rad lol. Darn alpenfohns are hard to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally id love to see your build in an sth10.
> 
> Im excited to see some s8 builds pop up, i personally want one really bad but i have to spend all my money i have atm on ln2 equipment now lol.
> 
> If you want wermad, ill be making a video today going through the sth10 for my build log since its apart right now and i have to re do the acrylic runs, toss me a pm or post here and ill add whatever you want into the video so you can see whatever you need to know.


That be awesome! Thanks pal







. It looks like i'm committing to an STH10. The current case has so much chassis flex I'm afraid something will break. From what I can calculate, i can fit 140mm rads on top but not w/ the side rad bracket. Just picked up a few more cougar fans for now. Derick warned me this case is huge but I have plenty of space on top of my desk. Though i will need longer dp cables for my 5x1 array. Was thinking of adding the Flex bay 140.3 but after research and studying pics closely, it looks like a 420 rad won't fit w/ the top and bottom chambers occupied. So its gonna be a 140.2 for now. Thinking of putting my current 280 and 420 on top, the second 280 up front, and picking up a couple of 560s for the bottom.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That be awesome! Thanks pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It looks like i'm committing to an STH10. The current case has so much chassis flex I'm afraid something will break. From what I can calculate, i can fit 140mm rads on top but not w/ the side rad bracket. Just picked up a few more cougar fans for now. Derick warned me this case is huge but I have plenty of space on top of my desk. Though i will need longer dp cables for my 5x1 array. Was thinking of adding the Flex bay 140.3 but after research and studying pics closely, it looks like a 420 rad won't fit w/ the top and bottom chambers occupied. So its gonna be a 140.2 for now. Thinking of putting my current 280 and 420 on top, the second 280 up front, and picking up a couple of 560s for the bottom.


Where you gonna put your psu then? Depending on the length of your psu, the longest rad occupying the psu side of the bay is honestly 240mm. A 280 might fit, but I can tell you that with a 180mm long psu, a 240 is really the longest that will fit. And that's with the rad mount set to give the extra space to the rear, a feature that only the 120mm side mounts have.........


----------



## szeged

I mostly went for 120mm fan rads because i have roughly 50 gt ap-15s that id be doing nothing with if i went 140mm lol, if i could have sold the gts i would have spent the money on getting some 140mm alpenfohns to the usa lol.

Youll definitely want longer cables for the sth10 lol, my stock evga 24pin cable barely barely barely reaches, after i get the acrylic all bent and cut up i may order some supplies from lutro and make a longer 24 pin for it lol, it feels like its trying to pull out of the rivebe every chance it gets. On the other side of things, the 8+4pin cpu cable has the longest stretch in the case and still feels way too long lol, someone at evga needs to work on their psu cables imo









the sth10 is a monster, i need a new desk for mine, my desk is old and falling apart anyways lol, but still its not the biggest desk in the world so i definitely want to make my own or try to find a good "L" desk for cheap.

Ill get that video recorded today and try to get it edited by tonight


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Where you gonna put your psu then? Depending on the length of your psu, the longest rad occupying the psu side of the bay is honestly 240mm. A 280 might fit, but I can tell you that with a 180mm long psu, a 240 is really the longest that will fit. And that's with the rad mount set to give the extra space to the rear, a feature that only the 120mm side mounts have.........


My lepa (when I get a damn replacement







) will sit aft of the 280. I have 660mm of space so 180 + ~300mm for the 280 should clear. The 420 will sit next to the psu and 280 in the top chamber. I'm thinking of grabbing some XSPC 140mm rad brackets to hold the top rads. They're cheap and ~150mm tall (psu comes in ~150mm too) may clear. I've already read a few logs where the side bracket has to be modded to make them work on top.

Gonna try to keep the case as clean as possible so I may forgo unnecessary options like top and bottom venting (side will be a must) and 120mm fan holes (Only 120mm fan will be for the rear).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I mostly went for 120mm fan rads because i have roughly 50 gt ap-15s that id be doing nothing with if i went 140mm lol, if i could have sold the gts i would have spent the money on getting some 140mm alpenfohns to the usa lol.
> 
> Youll definitely want longer cables for the sth10 lol, my stock evga 24pin cable barely barely barely reaches, after i get the acrylic all bent and cut up i may order some supplies from lutro and make a longer 24 pin for it lol, it feels like its trying to pull out of the rivebe every chance it gets. On the other side of things, the 8+4pin cpu cable has the longest stretch in the case and still feels way too long lol, someone at evga needs to work on their psu cables imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sth10 is a monster, i need a new desk for mine, my desk is old and falling apart anyways lol, but still its not the biggest desk in the world so i definitely want to make my own or try to find a good "L" desk for cheap.
> 
> Ill get that video recorded today and try to get it edited by tonight


newegg has the 40% off deal again on cougar 140mm fans so picked up more (15 + a 120mm). I've had other monster cases (huge a$$ custom MM and an Ext. Ascension) so I'm no stranger to large cases







.


----------



## szeged

are you going with a flex bay rad as well? if so get prepared for a fight if you ever have to take the rad out to clean lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you going with a flex bay rad as well? if so get prepared for a fight if you ever have to take the rad out to clean lol.


Thankfully that issue is only with the 120.4 flex mount, the 120.3 and smaller can go in and out without disassembly. To bad I have the 120.4







but I wanted a 480 up front!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Thankfully that issue is only with the 120.4 flex mount, the 120.3 and smaller can go in and out without disassembly. To bad I have the 120.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wanted a 480 up front!


yeah i got a 120.4 up front with a Monsta in P/P on it lol, i have to plan out my next 3 hours if i decide i need to take it out to clean









i turned big and green 2 days ago when i went to put the rad back in, i got it in, got everything put back together, sat down and took a look at in...put it in upside down.....raaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...another hour spent just to put it in right rofl.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i got a 120.4 up front with a Monsta in P/P on it lol, i have to plan out my next 3 hours if i decide i need to take it out to clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i turned big and green 2 days ago when i went to put the rad back in, i got it in, got everything put back together, sat down and took a look at in...put it in upside down.....raaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...another hour spent just to put it in right rofl.


Yeah, I saw the posts about it, I was rofl honestly, only because I almost did the same thing. But I caught it in time, thankfully.


----------



## wermad

The front rad? I had a 240 mounted on my Th10's 120.4 flexbay setup before. Not difficult to remove tbh.

Alphacool rads have arrived pretty clean and I'll probably do maintenance down the road.

So, plan:

top: 420 + 280
front: 280
bottom: 560 + 560

Newegg just shipped my 15 cougars so I'll have 26 140mm and one 120mm for the rear.


----------



## szeged

now idk whos more excited for your sth10 build, you or me?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The front rad? I had a 240 mounted on my Th10's 120.4 flexbay setup before. Not difficult to remove tbh.
> 
> Alphacool rads have arrived pretty clean and I'll probably do maintenance down the road.
> 
> So, plan:
> 
> top: 420 + 280
> front: 280
> bottom: 560 + 560
> 
> Newegg just shipped my 15 cougars so I'll have 26 140mm and one 120mm for the rear.


Can't compare the TH10 and STH10 with regards to that front. The sth has top and bottom dividers for the bays above and below that is where the issues arise from.


----------



## szeged

i dont have a th10 so i wouldnt know the difference, but i do know the sth10 flex bay is a major pita to get out with a monsta on it lol.


----------



## Lust

may i get added to the list?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The front rad? I had a 240 mounted on my Th10's 120.4 flexbay setup before. Not difficult to remove tbh.
> 
> Alphacool rads have arrived pretty clean and I'll probably do maintenance down the road.
> 
> So, plan:
> 
> top: 420 + 280
> front: 280
> bottom: 560 + 560
> 
> Newegg just shipped my 15 cougars so I'll have 26 140mm and one 120mm for the rear.


Curious about how you're going to mount a 420 and 280 rad up top. The sth10 top side can only fit 120mm rads natively, but cl provides a drop in 140mm mount so u can still get the 420, but Idk bout 280. I'm sure u will find a way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Can't compare the TH10 and STH10 with regards to that front. The sth has top and bottom dividers for the bays above and below that is where the issues arise from.


Yeah, i know the STH10 has some mid plates but are there some cutouts for this issue? Anyways, the 280 will nestle almost centered in that mid chamber so I' not worried. Not sure if I should go w/ vented or mesh bay covers. Wanna try to control airflow as best as possible (leaning on solid).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now idk whos more excited for your sth10 build, you or me?


I've made a few sacrifices and went through a few piles (of you know what) so I wanna make sure i finish an epic build. It gets tough going through the hassles but there has to be an end, right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *Yeah, i know the STH10 has some mid plates but are there some cutouts for this issue?* Anyways, the 280 will nestle almost centered in that mid chamber so I' not worried. Not sure if I should go w/ vented or mesh bay covers. Wanna try to control airflow as best as possible (leaning on solid).
> I've made a few sacrifices and went through a few piles (of you know what) so I wanna make sure i finish an epic build. It gets tough going through the hassles but there has to be an end, right?


Those cut outs don't help due to the overall length of the 120.4 mount!! Since you won't be using a 120.4 it shouldn't matter!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Those cut outs don't help due to the overall length of the 120.4 mount!! Since you won't be using a 120.4 it shouldn't matter!


The 120.4 was for the TH10 which is pending to ship out to its new owner next week. The STH10 has enough bay space in the middle chamber to clear. So far, I've calculated you can add a 140.2 Flexbay rad mount there.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The 120.4 was for the TH10 which is pending to ship out to its new owner next week. The STH10 has enough bay space in the middle chamber to clear. So far, I've calculated you can add a 140.2 Flexbay rad mount there.


Yes, I know a 120.3 will fit there just fine, so I don't see why the 140.2 wouldn't since it only uses 7 FB instead of 9.


----------



## Anoxy

So, both in push/pull, a 60mm 480 up top and 60mm 360 up front won't fit in an SM8 without an extended top right?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So, both in push/pull, a 60mm 480 up top and 60mm 360 up front won't fit in an SM8 without an extended top right?


It comes really close but NO they won't fit without the extended top for the top fans


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So, both in push/pull, a 60mm 480 up top and 60mm 360 up front won't fit in an SM8 without an extended top right?


That's correct! I did just that for the system I built for my wife. EK XTX 480 in P/P in the top, and an EK XTX 360 P/P in front. The extended top is required for P/P in that situation.


----------



## Anoxy

Which top would I need to get if I wanted to use that configuration, while leaving one of the flex bay slots open for a low profile fan controller?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Which top would I need to get if I wanted to use that configuration, while leaving one of the flex bay slots open for a low profile fan controller?


SM8 and ST10 Top Cover - 31mm Ventilated
This config doesn't leave the rear of bay totally free for fan controller...
But if controller has short mounting brackets you won't have a problem.
I'll take a pic of my SM8 WIP and edit this post with added pics








Unless Jim posts pics before I do











EDIT - with the pics.
Sorry - case in current location couldn't get any good lighting but I'll post them here anyway.
You can see that the controller is fitted - (just if right click pics and open in new tab)
You probably can't see that front rad extends a bit too high AND the top rad comes down too low to not have to use the extended top for the P&P 480.
I put a CL bracket on side of controller to try and hide where the wires going from controller will be.


Spoiler: warning - dark images


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Which top would I need to get if I wanted to use that configuration, while leaving one of the flex bay slots open for a low profile fan controller?


The 31mm vented is the one you would use for that, but you will also need to use the drop in 120.4 top mount. And the 120.3 flex bay mount needs to be mounted all the way down, you could then is a shallow fan controller in the very top flex bay.


----------



## wermad

Anyone have pics of what needs to be modded on MAC-211 to make it fit on the top of the STH10?

TinyTom's review (circa 2012) shows the brackets installed. Though Kevin says there's some modding required (2013)/


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks a lot you guys! I have the 120.4 drop-in mount already, so I'll just need to order the 31mm top if I decide to make the upgrade. Right now I'm just running 2x360s. My fan controller will be mounted with the "short-adjustable" flex bay brackets, so I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone have pics of what needs to be modded on MAC-211 to make it fit on the top of the STH10?
> 
> TinyTom's review (circa 2012) shows the brackets installed. Though Kevin says there's some modding required (2013)/


I believe it's just the mount holes need to be drilled in different spots to line up properly for fitment.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I believe it's just the mount holes need to be drilled in different spots to line up properly for fitment.


Thanks pal


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*


I was going to get those Dominator RAM but I went with Samsung Wonder RAM instead. I love those super tiny RAM modules that are shorter than the actual RAM slot.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Double Post.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But need more pix & info on custom cooling parts
> 
> Are you gonna change/sleeve those psu cables?


Alrighty, here are the parts I'd gotten...
10x EK ID 7/16" OD 5/8" compression fittings
2x 90 degree connectors
1x EK Reservoir X3 150
2x EK FC R9 290X Nickel water blocks
2x EK FC 290X backplate
3x 120mm Corsair SP fans
XSPC RX360 Triple fan Rad
EK DCP 4.0 pump
EK tubing ID 7/16" OD 5/8"
XSPC EC6 Koolant Red

I'm arranging to get some more WC parts for my CPU....and perhaps a 3rd card, rather iffy on this though....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Alrighty, here are the parts I'd gotten...
> 10x EK ID 7/16" OD 5/8" compression fittings
> 2x 90 degree connectors
> 1x EK Reservoir X3 150
> 2x EK FC R9 290X Nickel water blocks
> 2x EK FC 290X backplate
> 3x 120mm Corsair SP fans
> XSPC RX360 Triple fan Rad
> EK DCP 4.0 pump
> EK tubing ID 7/16" OD 5/8"
> XSPC EC6 Koolant Red
> 
> I'm arranging to get some more WC parts for my CPU....and perhaps a 3rd card, rather iffy on this though....


A little border line on the rad if you add a cpu block since it's already limit for 2 R9 290X.

Also if you go and add a 3rd gpu and a cpu a DCP 4.0 might not be your best option.

Just my


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Alrighty, here are the parts I'd gotten...
> 10x EK ID 7/16" OD 5/8" compression fittings
> 2x 90 degree connectors
> 1x EK Reservoir X3 150
> 2x EK FC R9 290X Nickel water blocks
> 2x EK FC 290X backplate
> 3x 120mm Corsair SP fans
> XSPC RX360 Triple fan Rad
> EK DCP 4.0 pump
> EK tubing ID 7/16" OD 5/8"
> XSPC EC6 Koolant Red
> 
> I'm arranging to get some more WC parts for my CPU....and perhaps a 3rd card, rather iffy on this though....
> 
> 
> 
> A little border line on the rad if you add a cpu block since it's already limit for 2 R9 290X.
> 
> Also if you go and add a 3rd gpu and a cpu a DCP 4.0 might not be your best option.
> 
> Just my
Click to expand...

Agreed. Spend more up front for a good D5 and you won't have any worries for later expansion.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Alrighty, here are the parts I'd gotten...
> 10x EK ID 7/16" OD 5/8" compression fittings
> 2x 90 degree connectors
> 1x EK Reservoir X3 150
> 2x EK FC R9 290X Nickel water blocks
> 2x EK FC 290X backplate
> 3x 120mm Corsair SP fans
> XSPC RX360 Triple fan Rad
> EK DCP 4.0 pump
> EK tubing ID 7/16" OD 5/8"
> XSPC EC6 Koolant Red
> 
> I'm arranging to get some more WC parts for my CPU....and perhaps a 3rd card, rather iffy on this though....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A little border line on the rad if you add a cpu block since it's already limit for 2 R9 290X.
> 
> Also if you go and add a 3rd gpu and a cpu a DCP 4.0 might not be your best option.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Agreed. Spend more up front for a good D5 and you won't have any worries for later expansion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And at least 1 more 360 rad (in p/p) for better temps


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Alrighty, here are the parts I'd gotten...
> 10x EK ID 7/16" OD 5/8" compression fittings
> 2x 90 degree connectors
> 1x EK Reservoir X3 150
> 2x EK FC R9 290X Nickel water blocks
> 2x EK FC 290X backplate
> 3x 120mm Corsair SP fans
> XSPC RX360 Triple fan Rad
> EK DCP 4.0 pump
> EK tubing ID 7/16" OD 5/8"
> XSPC EC6 Koolant Red
> 
> I'm arranging to get some more WC parts for my CPU....and perhaps a 3rd card, rather iffy on this though....


Need pic


----------



## stickg1

Finally got my hands on a Caselabs! I got the Merlin SM5 locally off of another member here.




I had a few questions from experienced Caselabs builders.

1. The PSU, the mounting holes seem to suspend it off the bottom of the case. Is there some rubber grommets or a bracket that I need to support it?
2. More just looking for a suggestion. What should I do with the pump? I have the EK DDC X3 140 pump/res combo. I'm debating between putting it somewhere on the floor in the case, or hanging it on the motherboard panel. Or I'm not 100% stuck on this pump and res, I could split the two parts up with a pump top and new res cap. I just wanted to see an example of what people are doing in Merlin SM5's..


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Finally got my hands on a Caselabs! I got the Merlin SM5 locally off of another member here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few questions from experienced Caselabs builders.
> 
> 1. The PSU, the mounting holes seem to suspend it off the bottom of the case. Is there some rubber grommets or a bracket that I need to support it?
> 2. More just looking for a suggestion. What should I do with the pump? I have the EK DDC X3 140 pump/res combo. I'm debating between putting it somewhere on the floor in the case, or hanging it on the motherboard panel. Or I'm not 100% stuck on this pump and res, I could split the two parts up with a pump top and new res cap. I just wanted to see an example of what people are doing in Merlin SM5's..


this is the mount to support the psu for the merlin series, MAC-302


----------



## socketus

hey ! you got PCModderMike's case







Great ! No, you don't need to support the psu mount. Its fine with the 4 screws.

Dunno what to tell ya about the pump thing - have you checked Mike's build ? for ideas ?

Not too many SM5 builds, but you can check the OP for build logs - here's dakkadakka's res/pump setup

Mike's, of course

skruffs01's build

r104_for's build

Michalius' build

HG02's build

AussieJuggalo's build

Welcome to the CL owners thread !


----------



## FrancisJF

So jelly of you got a SM5, hopefully mine will ship sometime next week and recieving it early march i guess.....I want my SM5 so bad


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would use the psu mount myself, these AX1500i PSUs are getting heavy. What did he do with his? The case came with it no?

The pump should be right under the res for optimal gravity and to insure the pump never runs dry (or when filling the loop at the very least). This is key. The pump will break if it runs dry extremely fast. Also you should get something like this to decouple the pump vibrations:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21286/ex-pmp-259/Aquacomputer_Shoggy_Sandwich_Pump_Decoupling_Kit_-_Black_Black_.html


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I would use the psu mount myself, these AX1500i PSUs are getting heavy. What did he do with his? The case came with it no?
> 
> The pump should be right under the res for optimal gravity and to insure the pump never runs dry (or when filling the loop at the very least). This is key. The pump will break if it runs dry extremely fast. Also you should get something like this to decouple the pump vibrations:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21286/ex-pmp-259/Aquacomputer_Shoggy_Sandwich_Pump_Decoupling_Kit_-_Black_Black_.html


The description of the support mount says only the SM8 and the ST10 come with it, i think most of the mATX builds don't use a heavy PSU, IMO never hurts to have some extra support.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Finally got my hands on a Caselabs! I got the Merlin SM5 locally off of another member here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few questions from experienced Caselabs builders.
> 
> 1. The PSU, the mounting holes seem to suspend it off the bottom of the case. Is there some rubber grommets or a bracket that I need to support it?
> 2. More just looking for a suggestion. What should I do with the pump? I have the EK DDC X3 140 pump/res combo. I'm debating between putting it somewhere on the floor in the case, or hanging it on the motherboard panel. Or I'm not 100% stuck on this pump and res, I could split the two parts up with a pump top and new res cap. I just wanted to see an example of what people are doing in Merlin SM5's..


You have a beautiful case, enjoy it!


----------



## szeged

getting some work done in the sth10 -


----------



## Ixander

great job with the tubing Szeged.


----------



## Anoxy

Woah, my case wasn't supposed to arrive til Tuesday, but it was delivered this afternoon!

Too bad we're packing to move on the 1st so I won't be able to even open it up and look at it til the first week of March


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A little border line on the rad if you add a cpu block since it's already limit for 2 R9 290X.
> 
> Also if you go and add a 3rd gpu and a cpu a DCP 4.0 might not be your best option.
> 
> Just my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Agreed. Spend more up front for a good D5 and you won't have any worries for later expansion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And at least 1 more 360 rad (in p/p) for better temps


Yeah guys, fully aware of this, which is why I'm arranging to get a HWLabs GTX360 rad for the CPU and perhaps a 3rd card. Already ahve the Aquacomputer water block, the GTX360 is a kind of chance buy since a brand new one was put up in the Garage section of a local tech forum. Hoping to get it for about 65USD....


----------



## seross69

I am going to take pictures tomorrow and posting it but if anny of you good OCN members from Atlanta want a M8 with a pedestal I have a good deal for you PM me.

I hope I don't get in trouble for this???


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would use the acrylic bends instead of fittings, but that's just me, less points to cause a leak.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting some work done in the sth10 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the rest!


Looks cool and different than all those bends.

I do wonder if it doesn't put any stress (vibrations) on the acrylic when using those fittings?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got an Aqua Computer water block from a guy in a local tech forum, this water block's a thing of beauty.....to me anyway. A shot of the bottom, very reflective surface I must say...

The water block looks really good, now to scour the local tech forums for more deal.....I'm not in a hurry to water cool my CPU as the H100 is doing a good enough job of it. In the meantime, I still have time to consider going for a 3rd card and water cooling it together with the CPU. My M8 certainly has oodles of space and thus, more possibilities.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Looks cool and different than all those bends.
> 
> I do wonder if it doesn't put any stress (vibrations) on the acrylic when using those fittings?


ill be giving it an 8 hour leak test like i do with all my acrylic runs. Ive been wiggling it around and it does seem less sturdy than other shorter runs but i found out the culprot is the fitting its going into down in the bottom, ill take pics of it today to show you what i mean.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting some work done in the sth10 -


dat phat monsta


----------



## szeged

the sth10 likes fatties


----------



## wermad

Monsta got back!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I would use the psu mount myself, these AX1500i PSUs are getting heavy. What did he do with his? The case came with it no?
> 
> The pump should be right under the res for optimal gravity and to insure the pump never runs dry (or when filling the loop at the very least). This is key. The pump will break if it runs dry extremely fast. Also you should get something like this to decouple the pump vibrations:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21286/ex-pmp-259/Aquacomputer_Shoggy_Sandwich_Pump_Decoupling_Kit_-_Black_Black_.html
> 
> 
> 
> The description of the support mount says only the SM8 and the ST10 come with it, i think most of the mATX builds don't use a heavy PSU, IMO never hurts to have some extra support.
Click to expand...

This. The SM5 didn't ship with the PSU support mount. But I didn't have any issues with just the 4 screws holding my AX850.

Well I think I jumped the gun guys...decided I can't turn my back on this great community...and more importantly, these cases are built so great I want to keep using one for my main rig.

Soooo CaseLabs got some more of my $$$$ last night...S5 inbound, can't wait to start my new build!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I think I jumped the gun guys...decided I can't turn my back on this great community...and more importantly, these cases are built so great I want to keep using one for my main rig.
> 
> Soooo CaseLabs got some more of my $$$$ last night...S5 inbound, can't wait to start my new build!


----------



## stickg1

Yeah my Seasonic X650 seems just fine with the 4 screws holding it. I could use one of the unused HDD pieces of rubber under the two far corners if I wanted, seem like the perfect size to prevent sag.

I've been sleeving the past two nights, but ran out of material. I have more coming in-bound. My motherboard should be here Wednesday. I'll need a few paychecks to finish the build the right way, so I'll have to take my time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I think I jumped the gun guys...decided I can't turn my back on this great community...and more importantly, these cases are built so great I want to keep using one for my main rig.
> 
> Soooo CaseLabs got some more of my $$$$ last night...S5 inbound, can't wait to start my new build!
Click to expand...









That GIF is perfect


Also, excited to see what you do with the case @stickg1. You've reminded me, I need to hustle up and start sleeving my PSU. Trying to have it done before my case gets here, it's going to be awhile though so I should be able to swing it.


----------



## wermad

Anyone heard anything about the Flexbay 140.3 mount? Depending on my psu setup, i may stick a 420 rad in the front. Would be cleaner to use one 140.3 mount vs a 140.2 + 140.1 (also may cost less).

btw, I did pm Kevin about this.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about the Flexbay 140.3 mount? Depending on my psu setup, i may stick a 420 rad in the front. Would be cleaner to use one 140.3 mount vs a 140.2 + 140.1 (also may cost less).
> 
> btw, I did pm Kevin about this.


I'm not sure, but I don't think the screw holes would line up correctly if you tried the 140.1&140.2 route. I think remember someone asking Kevin about that in a different thread here somewhere. Sorry I can't be more specific though, but he said the 15mm hole spacing gets thrown off trying it that way between the .1 & .2 mounts


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about the Flexbay 140.3 mount? Depending on my psu setup, i may stick a 420 rad in the front. Would be cleaner to use one 140.3 mount vs a 140.2 + 140.1 (also may cost less).
> 
> btw, I did pm Kevin about this.


Wait, wut...you still have your CaseLabs case? I thought I saw you building in something else in the water cooling gallery...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I don't think the screw holes would line up correctly if you tried the 140.1&140.2 route. I think remember someone asking Kevin about that in a different thread here somewhere. Sorry I can't be more specific though, but he said the 15mm hole spacing gets thrown off trying it that way between the .1 & .2 mounts


Thanks dude







. If i go with the 140.2 + 140.1, I would just mount the rad to the 140.2 and stick a fan in the 140.1. The rad should hold with that mounting. Though, its definitely cleaner w/ a 140.3 imho.

Plan is to go w/ two small psu (since Lepa is pissing me off), stick two 280s below w/ the psu's, tow 560s on top and squeeze in my 420 in the front. There's space since I can push back to 280s a bit back (probably using xspc mounts) to clear that 420.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wait, wut...you still have your CaseLabs case? I thought I saw you building in something else in the water cooling gallery...


.

I sold the TH10 and i bought a temporary case for the mean time. Its a good case (blackhawk ultra) but I have some extra money (sold some stuff I could do w/out and some wc stuff) and so I wanna step up to a STH10 which can do 140mm rads. I already bought 15 more Cougar 140s from newegg (40% off, yeah baby!!!!!!).

Hard to come by a used STH10 so I may just go new. I don't wanna get rid of my nice UT60s so that's my plan so far







. Temporary case will work for now. Hoping taxes kick in soon to order my STH10.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wait, wut...you still have your CaseLabs case? I thought I saw you building in something else in the water cooling gallery...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I sold the TH10 and i bought a temporary case for the mean time. Its a good case (blackhawk ultra) but I have some extra money (sold some stuff I could do w/out and some wc stuff) and so I wanna step up to a STH10 which can do 140mm rads. I already bought 15 more Cougar 140s from newegg (40% off, yeah baby!!!!!!).
> 
> Hard to come by a used STH10 so I may just go new. I don't wanna get rid of my nice UT60s so that's my plan so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temporary case will work for now. Hoping taxes kick in soon to order my STH10.
Click to expand...

The STH10 is a mighty fine case. Knowing you, I'm sure it won't be long at all before it's in your hands and you're stuffing it with hardware.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The STH10 is a mighty fine case. Knowing you, I'm sure it won't be long at all before it's in your hands and you're stuffing it with hardware.


I just got my 15 cougar 140s and one 120 (for the rear of the STH10) so I"m definitely committing to the STH10. Ordered a new roll of primochill and a Silverstone usb 3.0 w/ audio jack 3.5" bay panel as well. I wanted to stick the psu on top but I think the stock cables won't reach the 4th gpu so I'm going with both psu's mounted at the bottom. So that means I have to do the slight mod to fit the top rads.

Excited to tack this one and I'm hoping it goes down much more smoothly then the TH10.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just got my 15 cougar 140s and one 120 (for the rear of the STH10) so I"m definitely committing to the STH10. Ordered a new roll of primochill and a Silverstone usb 3.0 w/ audio jack 3.5" bay panel as well. I wanted to stick the psu on top but I think the stock cables won't reach the 4th gpu so I'm going with both psu's mounted at the bottom. So that means I have to do the slight mod to fit the top rads.
> 
> Excited to tack this one and I'm hoping it goes down much more smoothly then the TH10.


Why not do a single psu up top and one down below, use the bottom one for 2-3 cards and top for everything else? It only takes two wires to get the PSU's to operate together.......

That way it's kinda mirrored.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why not do a single psu up top and one down below, use the bottom one for 2-3 cards and top for everything else? It only takes two wires to get the PSU's to operate together.......
> 
> That way it's kinda mirrored.


Wanna keep things together plus I don't like feeding exhaust air from the rads into the psu. My old enermax psu's fan always ran a bit hard because of the bottom rad next to it. Also, since the case will sit on top of my desk, I want the psu cables as low as possible.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wanna keep things together plus I don't like feeding exhaust air from the rads into the psu. My old enermax psu's fan always ran a bit hard because of the bottom rad next to it. Also, since the case will sit on top of my desk, I want the psu cables as low as possible.










gotcha
Also, the STH10 is like 32"+ tall, your putting it on top of your desk? I hope it's a solid desk with a wood top and not glass!! I've already figured my STH10 build is gonna weigh around 90lb+ once it's all finished. I'm kinda wishing I had ordered the caster set for it LOL


----------



## Neo Zuko

New Build Log Up. Add me to da club if you have not already from my last build









http://www.overclock.net/t/1469695/the-avatar-state-sm8-build-log/0_20


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha
> Also, the STH10 is like 32"+ tall, your putting it on top of your desk? I hope it's a solid desk with a wood top and not glass!! I've already figured my STH10 build is gonna weigh around 90lb+ once it's all finished. I'm kinda wishing I had ordered the caster set for it LOL


Desk is a tad short for it to go under. I rebuilt the desk so weight is not a concern tbh. We have plans to remodel so it may go on the floor eventually. Gonna pick up the caster kit just in case.


----------



## Killa Cam

are you sure you're going to be sticking with that case for at least a year?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> are you sure you're going to be sticking with that case for at least a year?


I make no promises







. Current case not safe for the massive weight of the mb, gpus, and blocks. ITs not even underwater yet. Rather then risk breaking my gear, its easier to just get a more capable case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> are you sure you're going to be sticking with that case for at least a year?
> 
> 
> 
> I make no promises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Current case not safe for the massive weight of the mb, gpus, and blocks. ITs not even underwater yet. Rather then risk breaking my gear, its easier to just get a more capable case.
Click to expand...

your saying i need to reenforce my new TH10 ( my last stepping stone till the TX10-D )

so

luna and all others with issues mounting the aquaero, i know how to fix it.

loosen the screws holding the front plate / bay mounts

the 5.25 mounting has some play in it, i made mine fit and i am taking it apart for its latest refresh. and i noticed some wobble with it so i ave it a try and it goes in smooth as butter where as i tried it before i loosed them tonight and it was still hard to do


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your saying i need to reenforce my new TH10 ( my last stepping stone till the TX10-D )


Blackhawk Ultra. Soon as I pulled the hdd cage to mount the front 280 it lost a lot of structural integrity. The mb panel wobbles a lot and flexes as the gpu's go on the mb already laden with ram blocks, mb blocks, and the cpu block. I'll use it for now but with a single card until I get the STH10.


----------



## SortOfGrim

damn, those Cougars are expensive! The fans too. And I can only find the orange editions. So are they easy to take apart?


----------



## stickg1

Werm, whats this Silverstone USB 3.0 front panel you speak of? I would really like to have some USB 3.0 up front but can't find anything on the Caselabs site for the SM5.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Werm, whats this Silverstone USB 3.0 front panel you speak of? I would really like to have some USB 3.0 up front but can't find anything on the Caselabs site for the SM5.


I think he might be talking about this - http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-i-o-3-5-bay-silverstone-black/

If so, then you would need this also I think - http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-mount-m8-m10-mh10-t10-th10-sm5-sm8-st10-tx10-v/


----------



## stickg1

I wonder if the face plate comes off for easy painting? It's $40 for one in Caselabs white, or $24 on Newegg and a can of spray paint.

Also my board will only have one USB 3 header so do I just get an adapter and hook two of them to a 2.0 header?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I wonder if the face plate comes off for easy painting? It's $40 for one in Caselabs white, or $24 on Newegg and a can of spray paint.
> 
> Also my board will only have one USB 3 header so do I just get an adapter and hook two of them to a 2.0 header?


You might want to give this a look. http://www.overclock.net/t/1364521/sm8-and-2-19pin-usb-3-0-headers-do-they-make-make-a-splitter

EDIT: Or yea, you could hook one of them up to the USB 3.0 header and then use an adapter for the second one and hook it up to the 2.0 header. http://www.amazon.com/USB3-0-Front-towards-USB2-0-Motherboard/dp/B009SJCPO8


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> damn, those Cougars are expensive! The fans too. And I can only find the orange editions. So are they easy to take apart?


Newegg had 40% off sale again. i got 15 more 140s and one 120. I already have 15 cougars in my Blackhawk Ultra, so total will be thirty 140s and one 120.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Werm, whats this Silverstone USB 3.0 front panel you speak of? I would really like to have some USB 3.0 up front but can't find anything on the Caselabs site for the SM5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think he might be talking about this - http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-i-o-3-5-bay-silverstone-black/
> 
> If so, then you would need this also I think - http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-mount-m8-m10-mh10-t10-th10-sm5-sm8-st10-tx10-v/
Click to expand...

This.

According to CL, the STH10 comes w/ a plate for the i/o w/ the 3.5" cut for any 3.5 bay device.

I don't plan on getting it painted to match tbh. I picked it up from amazon since it was cheaper and w/ a roll of primochill I got free shipping (had some amazon points to use as well).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I wonder if the face plate comes off for easy painting? It's $40 for one in Caselabs white, or $24 on Newegg and a can of spray paint.
> 
> Also my board will only have one USB 3 header so do I just get an adapter and hook two of them to a 2.0 header?


I'm in the same boat, i lost the second 3.0 and all the 2.0 headers due to the 4th lightning. I got my audio back using the pcie 1x riser and the Sound Blaster Z card. I probably buy a 3.0 male to 2.0 male adapter and run it to the back of the mb. For now, since it will sit on top of my desk, I have access to the rear usb ports of the RIVE.

Got some news from turbotax, refund hits in the next day or two







. Excited to order the STH10 and some more goodies from ppcs.com, frozencpu, and i need one more psu









Also, got scammed, well a lot ppl did, on ebay so I'm pending a refund on that. This time, ebay sent me the message of the scam so I'm hoping that refund comes through quickly. Guess I'll stick w/ my old Ryobi drill set.


----------



## wermad

Ordered my STH10











Also, picked a couple of UT60 560s, xspc 140mm radstands, and some compression fittings.

Now waiting on CL to confirm if they will make a 140.3 to order one.


----------



## PCModderMike

Congrats werm....now you're playing the waiting game like me.








I know they're very busy, I can't help being inpatient though....ah well, gives me time to make sure all of my parts are ready to go in as soon as it gets here.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats werm....now you're playing the waiting game like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're very busy, I can't help being inpatient though....ah well, gives me time to make sure all of my parts are ready to go in as soon as it gets here.


Went w/ the s8?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats werm....now you're playing the waiting game like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're very busy, I can't help being inpatient though....ah well, gives me time to make sure all of my parts are ready to go in as soon as it gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> Went w/ the s8?
Click to expand...

Stuck with mATX, got an ASRock X79 Extreme4-M and a 3930K...so S5


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Stuck with mATX, got an ASRock X79 Extreme4-M and a 3930K...so S5


Kewl









Got an email saying its shipping today









Wow, this thing might get here quicker......come on CL reply to my messages on that 140.3 Flexbay







!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Kewl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email saying its shipping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this thing might get here quicker......come on CL reply to my messages on that 140.3 Flexbay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!


wow, that is quick. i thought u wanted a reverse layout?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> wow, that is quick. i thought u wanted a reverse layout?


Reverse atx? Nah, I'm fine w/ standard layout. I haven't ordered the accessories but I was extremely surprised the case is ready to ship. I'll know for sure tonight if the tracking # shows activity. I'm waiting for CL to confirm if a 420mm rad mount for the Flexbays will be available.

For now, just ordering the parts I need. Still need to find a cpu


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Kewl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email saying its shipping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this thing might get here quicker......come on CL reply to my messages on that 140.3 Flexbay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice !! that's almost unbelievable fulfillment time.
Gotta be happy with that









on the other hand.......

I'm looking sideways at CaseLabs now for 1st time ever... as I think I recall it being said that fulfillment of all S8 pre-orders would be priority.
I wondered how the S8 orders / pre-orders would impact on other CaseLabs orders - email to customers about longer than expected delays perhaps - Idk
Was trying to be as patient as possible.
pre-ordered 21 days ago - 6th Feb
mixed colors and part of a large order - so just shut up already and wait more patiently


----------



## wermad

Only way to know is to check the tracking # tonight. I didn't order directly form CL since I had other items I needed to order. Possibly the retailer had some CL cases on hand to ship.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> wow, that is quick. i thought u wanted a reverse layout?


No he must of wanted reverse reverse layout. Same time to make as standard layout.


----------



## stickg1

Wait a minute, these 3.5" front panel devices are actually 4" wide, and the cutout in my case is only 3.25" wide. How does that even work? Is the SM5 different than the other cases or do I have to cut this thing myself?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I make no promises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Current case not safe for the massive weight of the mb, gpus, and blocks. ITs not even underwater yet. Rather then risk breaking my gear, its easier to just get a more capable case.


LOL! At the rate you regularly operate... I'd be surprised to see any case stick around for very long. Although if there was a case I'd expect to actually pull that off... Case Labs is definitely the manufacturer!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. The SM5 didn't ship with the PSU support mount. But I didn't have any issues with just the 4 screws holding my AX850.
> 
> Well I think I jumped the gun guys...decided I can't turn my back on this great community...and more importantly, these cases are built so great I want to keep using one for my main rig.
> 
> Soooo CaseLabs got some more of my $$$$ last night...S5 inbound, can't wait to start my new build!


I knew you wouldn't be able to stay away for long... although I didn't think it would be *that* soon. I'll be right up-front this time, I'm calling dibs on this one when you get back in the "I'm leaving the CL club guys" mood... I'm just sad I missed out on the last one.


----------



## wermad

Not sure if this applies to the SM5, here's the disclaimer for the STH10:
Quote:


> The STH10 was designed without a fixed I/O panel for the front. Instead, we created a 3.5'' bay mount directly under the switches. Now you have the freedom to have any type I/O panel you like or none at all! *The switch assembly includes two switch plates, a solid version and one with a cut-out for your 3.5'' device*.
> 
> We offer this 3.5'' device wih USB and HD audio. We can even color match it to your CaseLabs case!


http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sth10/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wait a minute, these 3.5" front panel devices are actually 4" wide, and the cutout in my case is only 3.25" wide. How does that even work? Is the SM5 different than the other cases or do I have to cut this thing myself?


Uuuuuuuuuuuuh, what?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Reverse atx? Nah, I'm fine w/ standard layout. I haven't ordered the accessories but I was extremely surprised the case is ready to ship. I'll know for sure tonight if the tracking # shows activity. I'm waiting for CL to confirm if a 420mm rad mount for the Flexbays will be available.
> 
> For now, just ordering the parts I need. Still need to find a cpu


ah, well that makes sense. i thought u ordered directly from cl because they don't make it unless u order first. im assuming you ordered from ppcs? u can order from frozen, but i think they just relay your orders onto cl. well, if u ever want a reverse atx layout, cl makes a kit for that.


----------



## stickg1

Here, in the first pic you see the opening on the front panel, it's 3 3/16", but my 3.5" device is 4", and I looked at the specs for the Silverstone one, also 4".


----------



## X-Nine

That's for the I/O panel with USB/HD Audio ports. We don't even manufacturer chassis with 3.5 bays as a standard because 3.5 is essentially dead in the industry (though some Magnum chassis offer it, it's not something we do across all lines)

I/O panel on either side:



I/O with HD audio ports and USB


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Spoiler: little winge earlier - sorry :o
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !! that's almost unbelievable fulfillment time.
> Gotta be happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand.......
> 
> I'm looking sideways at CaseLabs now for 1st time ever... as I think I recall it being said that fulfillment of all S8 pre-orders would be priority.
> I wondered how the S8 orders / pre-orders would impact on other CaseLabs orders - email to customers about longer than expected delays perhaps - Idk
> Was trying to be as patient as possible.
> pre-ordered 21 days ago - 6th Feb
> mixed colors and part of a large order - so just shut up already and wait more patiently


update just received








Order Date: 6th Feb 2014
This order is marked as Shipped


----------



## akira749

The cutout on the Merlin cases is not meant to receive a 3.5" device. Only the single wide Magnum have this possibility.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's for the I/O panel with USB/HD Audio ports. We don't even manufacturer chassis with 3.5 bays because 3.5 is essentially dead in the industry.
> 
> I/O panel on either side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I/O with HD audio ports and USB


Gotcha, so how do I get that I/O panel in the bottom picture?

Found it!

Yeah I'll just have to do that. Having USB 3.0 on the front panel is worth the $40 for me. I don't want to use the flex bay for my device either.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> update just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order Date: 6th Feb 2014
> This order is marked as Shipped


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's for the I/O panel with USB/HD Audio ports. We don't even manufacturer chassis with 3.5 bays because 3.5 is essentially dead in the industry.
> 
> I/O panel on either side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I/O with HD audio ports and USB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so how do I get that I/O panel in the bottom picture?
> 
> Found it!
> 
> Yeah I'll just have to do that. Having USB 3.0 on the front panel is worth the $40 for me. I don't want to use the flex bay for my device either.
Click to expand...

It also comes with Audio ports as well. Mic/Headphone with HD Audio plug.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I probably wont use those. I just use speakers and the wife and kids just have to deal with it!!









But yeah I'm constantly plugging my phone, thumb drives, camera, e-cigs, all sorts of stuff into my PC to charge or transfer files and I can't be arsed to reach around the back of the case.

I'll put in an order in the next week or so. I need to get the wheels moving on this build and make sure I don't need other items from the CL store before I place an order.

Whats the best way to mount an SSD in the Merlin SM5? I see the two 3.5" HDD racks. I was thinking if I couldn't get it worked out last resort would be velcro or double-sided tape in that area.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. The SM5 didn't ship with the PSU support mount. But I didn't have any issues with just the 4 screws holding my AX850.
> 
> Well I think I jumped the gun guys...decided I can't turn my back on this great community...and more importantly, these cases are built so great I want to keep using one for my main rig.
> 
> Soooo CaseLabs got some more of my $$$$ last night...S5 inbound, can't wait to start my new build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't be able to stay away for long... although I didn't think it would be *that* soon. I'll be right up-front this time, I'm calling dibs on this one when you get back in the "I'm leaving the CL club guys" mood... I'm just sad I missed out on the last one.
Click to expand...

Yea it didn't take very long at all. But I'm "attempting" to hold onto this one as long as possible. We will see how it goes.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ah, well that makes sense. i thought u ordered directly from cl because they don't make it unless u order first. im assuming you ordered from ppcs? u can order from frozen, but i think they just relay your orders onto cl. well, if u ever want a reverse atx layout, cl makes a kit for that.


Not sure, I'll wait a bit more for the tracking # to update from frozencpu.com. I had the same mind set, order would go to CL, though I'm not sure if they (fcpu) have any on hand for immediate shipping.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea it didn't take very long at all. But I'm "attempting" to hold onto this one as long as possible. We will see how it goes.


Oh sure... now that I'm all primed to stalk your posts looking for an indication that a deal awaits just around the next corner... you get all committed on me. See how you are?


----------



## stickg1

I guess I'm not the only one currently stalking Mike for deals!

That's how I became a Caselabs owner!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one currently stalking Mike for deals!
> 
> That's how I became a Caselabs owner!


Congratulations, BTW! I'm only a little bitter that I forgot to stop by this thread over the past few weeks. However, at least it went to a good home and I'll get to (hopefully) see a build log of it - or at least some finished pics.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I probably wont use those. I just use speakers and the wife and kids just have to deal with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I'm constantly plugging my phone, thumb drives, camera, e-cigs, all sorts of stuff into my PC to charge or transfer files and I can't be arsed to reach around the back of the case.
> 
> I'll put in an order in the next week or so. I need to get the wheels moving on this build and make sure I don't need other items from the CL store before I place an order.
> 
> Whats the best way to mount an SSD in the Merlin SM5? I see the two 3.5" HDD racks. I was thinking if I couldn't get it worked out last resort would be velcro or double-sided tape in that area.


CaseLabs have an accessory for this it's THIS

But you also have those possibilities :
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19392/hdc-109/Akasa_35_Bay_to_Dual_25_HDD_SSD_Adapter_AK-HDA-03.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16142/hdc-97/Akust_35_Bay_to_25_HDDSSD_Adapter_-_Black_BK00-0106-AKS.html


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ah, well that makes sense. i thought u ordered directly from cl because they don't make it unless u order first. im assuming you ordered from ppcs? u can order from frozen, but i think they just relay your orders onto cl. well, if u ever want a reverse atx layout, cl makes a kit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, I'll wait a bit more for the tracking # to update from frozencpu.com. I had the same mind set, order would go to CL, though I'm not sure if they (fcpu) have any on hand for immediate shipping.
Click to expand...

When you order from a reseller such as FCPU/PPC/NCIX, they send CL the order and the case is then built just as if you ordered it from us. FCPU still handles shipping confirmation/customer service regarding the order itself.

The one downside to our chassis is the inability for resellers to stock our chassis. This is because of how modular they are. Too many parts in too many configurations and colors for a reseller to keep them in stock, pick the items, and ship them according to our standards. The upside to this, is that even when you buy from a reseller, you're getting true CL quality.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> When you order from a reseller such as FCPU/PPC/NCIX, they send CL the order and the case is then built just as if you ordered it from us. FCPU still handles shipping confirmation/customer service regarding the order itself.
> 
> The one downside to our chassis is the inability for resellers to stock our chassis. This is because of how modular they are. Too many parts in too many configurations and colors for a reseller to keep them in stock, pick the items, and ship them according to our standards. The upside to this, is that even when you buy from a reseller, you're getting true CL quality.


That's what I figured from the get go. I have a few things pending so I'm in no rush.

May I ask if you know anything about the Flexbay 140.3 mount? I really wanna get some more info and its very hard to get a hold of CL here and on their site.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> When you order from a reseller such as FCPU/PPC/NCIX, they send CL the order and the case is then built just as if you ordered it from us. FCPU still handles shipping confirmation/customer service regarding the order itself.
> 
> The one downside to our chassis is the inability for resellers to stock our chassis. This is because of how modular they are. Too many parts in too many configurations and colors for a reseller to keep them in stock, pick the items, and ship them according to our standards. The upside to this, is that even when you buy from a reseller, you're getting true CL quality.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I figured from the get go. I have a few things pending so I'm in no rush.
> 
> May I ask if you know anything about the Flexbay 140.3 mount? I really wanna get some more info and its very hard to get a hold of CL here and on their site.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding 140 Flex Bays, don't see them anywhere on our site.

Keep in mind, both Jim and Kevin have been gone since Thursday for PDXLAN. Should be back tomorrow.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding 140 Flex Bays, don't see them anywhere on our site.
> 
> Keep in mind, both Jim and Kevin have been gone since Thursday for PDXLAN. Should be back tomorrow.


140.1:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-140mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/

140.2:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/

There was a thread started about this mounts last fall. So far the 140.1 and 140.2 are available but Kevin said the 140.3 was still pending.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding 140 Flex Bays, don't see them anywhere on our site.
> 
> Keep in mind, both Jim and Kevin have been gone since Thursday for PDXLAN. Should be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 140.1:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-140mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/
> 
> 140.2:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
> 
> There was a thread started about this mounts last fall. So far the 140.1 and 140.2 are available but Kevin said the 140.3 was still pending.
Click to expand...

I imagine it's something he'll be working on getting done soon, then. Lots of little goodies he's been working on.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Congratulations, BTW! I'm only a little bitter that I forgot to stop by this thread over the past few weeks. However, at least it went to a good home and I'll get to (hopefully) see a build log of it - or at least some finished pics.


I have a build log in my sig. I'm waiting on a bunch of parts and have yet to order a bunch of other parts. I rushed through my last few projects and I'm hoping to have a little more patience with this one. My budget is a little tight, I will stick with one GPU and a mid-range CPU (3570K), it's hard to ditch this CPU because out of the 6 Ivy Bridge chips I've owned its the only one to do 5GHz effortlessly. Also because my PC usage doesn't call for anything more than that. That's why mATX and mini-ITX boards appeal to me so much, I like small yet powerful, and I can't see myself using more than one GPU unless I get a nicer monitor(s).

I'm in the process of getting everything sleeved right now. I think I've picked the fans, and I'm going with something a little different than what most people are currently raving about. I hope it pays off. With my budget I just can't afford $20/ea fans. I will likely get the motherboard tomorrow in which case I will get the GTX 780 up and running in the Merlin just for the sole fact that I picked up a copy of AC4 from a client and kind of like it. The stock cooler is killing me though!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea it didn't take very long at all. But I'm "attempting" to hold onto this one as long as possible. We will see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure... now that I'm all primed to stalk your posts looking for an indication that a deal awaits just around the next corner... you get all committed on me. See how you are?
Click to expand...

Committed? What is this committed you speak of?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ordered my STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, picked a couple of UT60 560s, xspc 140mm radstands, and some compression fittings.
> Now waiting on CL to confirm if they will make a 140.3 to order one.


congrats !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding 140 Flex Bays, don't see them anywhere on our site.
> 
> Keep in mind, both Jim and Kevin have been gone since Thursday for PDXLAN. Should be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 140.1:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-140mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/
> 
> 140.2:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
> 
> There was a thread started about this mounts last fall. So far the 140.1 and 140.2 are available but Kevin said the 140.3 was still pending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine it's something he'll be working on getting done soon, then. Lots of little goodies he's been working on.
Click to expand...

i sent him a great idea about a Aquaero mount for 1 the vertical and horizontal mounts ( can be used with either ) and a 5.25" mount, at least i thought it was a good idea need others to tell him it is !!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 140.1:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-140mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/
> 
> 140.2:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
> 
> There was a thread started about this mounts last fall. So far the 140.1 and 140.2 are available but Kevin said the 140.3 was still pending.


Hey Wermad,

Last I saw Kevin talk about the 140.3, he said it wasn't a high priority because it was a low demand item that hadn't been asked about much, and since it wasn't going to fit a wide range of their cases. I hope he was just being coy, but that was before the first of the year.

I think your idea to use the 140.2&140.1 is gonna be your best bet for now honestly.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ordered my STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, picked a couple of UT60 560s, xspc 140mm radstands, and some compression fittings.
> Now waiting on CL to confirm if they will make a 140.3 to order one.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats !~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding 140 Flex Bays, don't see them anywhere on our site.
> 
> Keep in mind, both Jim and Kevin have been gone since Thursday for PDXLAN. Should be back tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 140.1:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-140mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/
> 
> 140.2:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
> 
> There was a thread started about this mounts last fall. So far the 140.1 and 140.2 are available but Kevin said the 140.3 was still pending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine it's something he'll be working on getting done soon, then. Lots of little goodies he's been working on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i sent him a great idea about a Aquaero mount for 1 the vertical and horizontal mounts ( can be used with either ) and a 5.25" mount, at least i thought it was a good idea need others to tell him it is !!!!!
Click to expand...

One can never tell what the future holds. Details of upcoming products aren't even sent to me too long before the public knows, which is okay. I like my role with CL and hope it continues well after I finish school.

On another note, I just hit 400 Rep. Kind of strange seeing that number knowing that I signed on here years ago with a much different perspective on the industry and life in general.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey Wermad,
> 
> Last I saw Kevin talk about the 140.3, he said it wasn't a high priority because it was a low demand item that hadn't been asked about much, and since it wasn't going to fit a wide range of their cases. I hope he was just being coy, but that was before the first of the year.
> 
> I think your idea to use the 140.2&140.1 is gonna be your best bet for now honestly.


Thanks Jim







. I'll wait since it will be about a couple of weeks before I get my STH10. Once i get a reply officially from them, then I'll make my move.

When you add the 140.2 and 140.1, it uses up 11 bays, which is one slot short of the 120.4. I'm sure the 140.3 if it does get made will be ~11-12 bays. I've ordered from them so I know they have a pretty quick turn around for accessories.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> One can never tell what the future holds. Details of upcoming products aren't even sent to me too long before the public knows, which is okay. I like my role with CL and hope it continues well after I finish school.
> 
> On another note, I just hit 400 Rep. Kind of strange seeing that number knowing that I signed on here years ago with a much different perspective on the industry and life in general.


Well, watch your back. I have 21 Rep. I'm gaining on you!!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> One can never tell what the future holds. Details of upcoming products aren't even sent to me too long before the public knows, which is okay. I like my role with CL and hope it continues well after I finish school.
> 
> On another note, I just hit 400 Rep. Kind of strange seeing that number knowing that I signed on here years ago with a much different perspective on the industry and life in general.


congrats. going from a consumer to a service rep i bet has brought a lot of experience on both sides. im just thankful you're on the caselabs team because you really came through for me when you were apart of nzxt. u da man, brah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll wait since it will be about a couple of weeks before I get my STH10. Once i get a reply officially from them, then I'll make my move.
> 
> When you add the 140.2 and 140.1, it uses up 11 bays, which is one slot short of the 120.4. I'm sure the 140.3 if it does get made will be ~11-12 bays. I've ordered from them so I know they have a pretty quick turn around for accessories.


honestly, i really feel that jim and kevin will be doing a 140.3 flex mount. i think because of the release and success of the sma8 and s8, that theyre focusing their efforts on that front, and when things get back to normal, theyll be in the "lab" working on new goodies. also, have you seen this?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Here's to hoping that CaseLabs will offer sheets of this perforated steel (preferably in aluminum) to its customers that might want to accent their case with other structures within their cases. It was a PITA to find this stuff.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2173.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2176.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2169.jpg.html


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> On another note, I just hit 400 Rep. Kind of strange seeing that number knowing that I signed on here years ago with a much different perspective on the industry and life in general.


Congrats! I just hit 300 myself and I can 100% agree with your last statement since I feel the same way.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Here's to hoping that CaseLabs will offer sheets of this perforated steel (preferably in aluminum) to its customers that might want to accent their case with other structures within their cases. It was a PITA to find this stuff.


Interesting idea. I believe MNPCTech, Performance PCS and Frozen CPU carry similar items to that.

I think Jim and Kevin are driving back today from PDXLAN, so you guys should see them more in the coming days. I think they had a pretty good turn out and had a lot of great feedback from people at the LAN.


----------



## wermad

I've used that mesh in my old 800D build circa ~2010. Looks great but the steel construction means power tools are best for cutting. I found a jigsaw was easiest.


----------



## Ragsters

@ProfeZZor X

I have an extra top from my White Sm8 that I can sell you. Might end up costing more than the sheets that you can buy but at least it would match perfectly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> congrats. going from a consumer to a service rep i bet has brought a lot of experience on both sides. im just thankful you're on the caselabs team because you really came through for me when you were apart of nzxt. u da man, brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, i really feel that jim and kevin will be doing a 140.3 flex mount. i think because of the release and success of the sma8 and s8, that theyre focusing their efforts on that front, and when things get back to normal, theyll be in the "lab" working on new goodies. also, have you seen this?


Qft, im hoping after the rush of the s8, they can lunch this part.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> @ProfeZZor X
> 
> I have an extra top from my White Sm8 that I can sell you. Might end up costing more than the sheets that you can buy but at least it would match perfectly.


It's the same type of mesh, but the holes are twice the size of the CaseLabs mesh.

I have some clean up work I need to do to it, but here's what it looks like painted.


----------



## Anoxy

Decided to scratch the original 2x 360 rad plan, and just ordered the 31mm top for my SM8 and an RX480. I read someone (Ragsters?) had issues with a 480 rad in the roof? Will I run into any problems with an RX480, the drop-in mount, and 31mm extended top?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Decided to scratch the original 2x 360 rad plan, and just ordered the 31mm top for my SM8 and an RX480. I read someone (Ragsters?) had issues with a 480 rad in the roof? Will I run into any problems with an RX480, the drop-in mount, and 31mm extended top?


Good news is that the RX 480 is 10 -12 mm shorter than the AX480 that I have on top of my Sm8. Worst case is that the drop-in-mount functionality will not work.


----------



## wermad

Got a reply from Kevin and he mentioned CL will be looking into the accessories soon. Nothing specific but at least they're back to focus on the additional accessories







.

Crossing fingers the Flexbay 140.3 gets green lighted XD!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crossing fingers the Flexbay 140.3 gets green lighted XD!


Seems more likely now that a release will happen for 140.3 Flexi Bay than when I was after them Nov '12









The email I got Nov 2012 before 140.1 and 140.2 was released said that they had compatibility issues with the 140.x Flexi Bay rad mounts.
By that I assumed that they would not release them unless they would fit all cases capable of having them fitted.
Glad the .1's and .2' were sorted and released - thanks Jim








Just the .3 to go now.

Date: Thu, 1 Nov 2012
*CASELABS* "We are coming out with some 140.x Flex-Bay mounts. They should be available in the next couple of weeks"

Thursday, November 15, 2012 1:04 AM
*ME* I'm ready to order but waiting for the flexi-bay 140.3 radiator mount to be available"

16/11/2012
*CASELABS* "I'm sorry - it's been pretty crazy.
The 140.x Flex-Bay mounts are not ready yet. I've been too swamped with other projects, but they have finally slowed down, so I hope to be back on case work big time next week.
Thanks"

I ordered without the 140.x Flexi Bays being available


----------



## wermad

Technically, I can make it work w/ the 280 + 140 mount but the ocn ocd in me wants a 420 single mount







. Now...how about a 140.4 mount


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Technically, I can make it work w/ the 280 + 140 mount but the ocn ocd in me wants a 420 single mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now...how about a 140.4 mount


Lol, dude, it would only fit like 2 or 3 cases.


----------



## PCModderMike

His name says it all...he is somewhat "mad" about these types of things.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, dude, it would only fit like 2 or 3 cases.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> His name says it all...he is somewhat "mad" about these types of things.
Click to expand...

In the STH10, sticking a 560 in the front, you're looking ~14 bays. Then you loose space on top and bottom where you can stick in more 560s. I'll call it good enough for me at the 420 Flexbay. I'll have enough space for the 560s on top and the 280s below can allow the 420 to barely sneak in while having enough space for my two psu's.


----------



## stren

Added: @HL2-4-Life, @MacG32, @Lust, @stickg1

HL2 - is that an M8? I couldn't tell. Mac - I've added you temporarily but I'll need a pic of the case to officially join









Grats to all - nearly at 300!


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added: @HL2-4-Life, @MacG32, @Lust, @stickg1
> 
> HL2 - is that an M8? I couldn't tell. Mac - I've added you temporarily but I'll need a pic of the case to officially join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats to all - nearly at 300!


thanks! felt like i was going unnoticed since i didnt have any extravagant wc loops lol


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Decided to scratch the original 2x 360 rad plan, and just ordered the 31mm top for my SM8 and an RX480. I read someone (Ragsters?) had issues with a 480 rad in the roof? Will I run into any problems with an RX480, the drop-in mount, and 31mm extended top?


You might consider doing a 420 to save a bit on length and instead utilize some width, while actually gaining slightly more cooling capacity than a 480. By far one of the absolute best fans on the market is a 140mm fan, the Phanteks PH-140SP. The rad itself and the one less fan will save you some cash (usually 420's are cheaper than 480's). You shouldn't run into fitment issues with that and you'd get the performance of the 480 for only 60mm extra length over the 360.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Are those Phanteks fans better than my Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans? I kinda want to go PWM which I assume is better for ROG boards like the Extremes. What is the bearing tech again? And I see that while they are 140mm fans that they have 120mm mounts. So how do you use them on 140mm rads exactly? Is there an adapter included or one that people are buying?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added: @HL2-4-Life, @MacG32, @Lust, @stickg1
> 
> HL2 - is that an M8? I couldn't tell. Mac - I've added you temporarily but I'll need a pic of the case to officially join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats to all - nearly at 300!


Thank you!







As soon as it gets here, I'll be posting pictures.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Stren...

I moved my build log to another thread, could you update me on the club list please? I pretty much deleted that obsolete old thread as much as I could as I am not a mod.

Here is the new link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469695/the-avatar-state-sm8-build-log/0_20


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Are those Phanteks fans better than my Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans? I kinda want to go PWM which I assume is better for ROG boards like the Extremes. What is the bearing tech again? *And I see that while they are 140mm fans that they have 120mm mounts*. So how do you use them on 140mm rads exactly? Is there an adapter included or one that people are buying?


??? what ???
Where are you getting that 120mm mount size from ?
quote from the Phaneteks web page for the PH-F140SP fans
_"PH-F140SP also features 140mm mounting hole"_

Anyways - bit hard to compare 120mm fans with 140mm fans.
You've got the best 120mm fan ever made - I'ld stick with them


----------



## Neo Zuko

I don't know if all of them use the 120mm mounts but they do use a sort of hybrid mount system.

https://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140HP.html


----------



## fast_fate

That is not the model that ADragg was recommending though


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ok, how about the PWM ones... that would be my main reason for leaving the GTs behind. I have six GTs now, I need to decide if I want to buy 14 more or start over with a better fan. PWM would be nice if that is better and so would LEDs.

https://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140XP.html

Is PWM better? I dunno for sure. Most likely will just do the Aquaero 6 XT and a 20 GT AP-15s.


----------



## fast_fate

Should take this discussion to your build log
or start a new thread.
By all means put the link up here to direct people to it.
but let's not clog this thread up with fan talk.


----------



## Neo Zuko

That's not practical to be honest with you. People who come to my build log are not fan experts. And starting a thread just for a couple of posts isn't the best either. If fans can be recommended here than they should be backed up here as to why so someone who finds this post does not have to bounce around OCN just to read a few posts to get the answer.


----------



## fast_fate

You can say what you like in the nicest possible way - I'm usually a bit more to the point.
This is the CaseLabs forum to showcase our magnificent builds done in CaseLabs builds and to ask questions reguarding CaseLabs products.
It is my opinion that for the last 2 weeks you have created unnecessary clutter in all of my favourite forums with your never ending questions and comments that at times I find annoying.
My final comments on thiis matter is a suggestion that you do a search for fan reviews and then go to the fan section of the forums and discuss you findings there.
I was going to help, but now I'm done.
This is not the place


----------



## Kokin

My S3 build is finally up, but I plan to drain my loop and use Mayhem's Pastel White when I have time to mess with the loop again. I was able to fit an RX240, EX240 and EX120 while using 3 windowed panels (both sides + top) and no pedestal! I think I'm the first to do this, but my build is currently far too messy and ugly to be shown to the masses, so for now I will wait in posting pictures.

However, a teaser must be shown!











Edit: Whoops forgot to include pictures of when I received the case:


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'll agree to disagree and I'll move on, we just have a very different idea of how to use a forum. Sorry if you were offended in any way.

Stren, I'm 135 on the list, if you could update my build thread and delete the old one.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Moving time!!

Moving my ASUS P9X79 from my 800D to my CaseLabs


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like the red.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I like the red.


This will be a blue build with this motherboard.


----------



## Kokin

I like the blue.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My S3 build is finally up, but I plan to drain my loop and use Mayhem's Pastel White when I have time to mess with the loop again. I was able to fit an RX240, EX240 and EX120 while using 3 windowed panels (both sides + top) and no pedestal! I think I'm the first to do this, but my build is currently far too messy and ugly to be shown to the masses, so for now I will wait in posting pictures.
> 
> However, a teaser must be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Whoops forgot to include pictures of when I received the case:


That thing is so cute and tiny. If I could find it's cheeks I would pinch them. I want one! But wait, I just got a mATX Merlin, must retain focus!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My S3 build is finally up, but I plan to drain my loop and use Mayhem's Pastel White when I have time to mess with the loop again. I was able to fit an RX240, EX240 and EX120 while using 3 windowed panels (both sides + top) and no pedestal! I think I'm the first to do this, but my build is currently far too messy and ugly to be shown to the masses, so for now I will wait in posting pictures.
> 
> However, a teaser must be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Whoops forgot to include pictures of when I received the case:


I really want one. Thankfully my financial situation will change for the better soon.
I do have the Prodigy but it's just no match for the S3


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My S3 build is finally up, but I plan to drain my loop and use Mayhem's Pastel White when I have time to mess with the loop again. I was able to fit an RX240, EX240 and EX120 while using 3 windowed panels (both sides + top) and no pedestal! I think I'm the first to do this, but my build is currently far too messy and ugly to be shown to the masses, so for now I will wait in posting pictures.
> 
> However, a teaser must be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Whoops forgot to include pictures of when I received the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looking good Kokin!


----------



## P4UL

I wants to join!!!

Caselabs Magnum STH-10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-project-nv-titan-rev-04-caselabs-magnum-sth-10-rigid-acrylic-tubing-3-way-sli-titans


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Are those Phanteks fans better than my Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans? I kinda want to go PWM which I assume is better for ROG boards like the Extremes. What is the bearing tech again? And I see that while they are 140mm fans that they have 120mm mounts. So how do you use them on 140mm rads exactly? Is there an adapter included or one that people are buying?


As I own 3 ROG boards right now, I will tell you that only the CPU FAN/CPU OPT headers are true PWM headers on them, all the other headers, even though they are 4-pin headers are voltage controlled. Just a heads up.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ah see that is valuable info I could not have possibly of known. Thank you so much.


----------



## craptastic7

Look what I found on Craigslist! Can I join?



I got it for only $350 with all the accessories included. Best deal ever! I wasn't even in the market for a new case, but I couldn't say no to a TH10 with extended top for only $350. The guy said he just wasn't into water cooling anymore. Time to get rid of my Cosmos 2 and my smaller rads. First on the list of things to buy are a pedestal and XXL side window. Super excited to get started, but might have to wait until spring to do the full switch and upgrade. Stupid expensive addition on the house!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> Look what I found on Craigslist! Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for only $350 with all the accessories included. Best deal ever! I wasn't even in the market for a new case, but I couldn't say no to a TH10 with extended top for only $350. The guy said he just wasn't into water cooling anymore. Time to get rid of my Cosmos 2 and my smaller rads. First on the list of things to buy are a pedestal and XXL side window. Super excited to get started, but might have to wait until spring to do the full switch and upgrade. Stupid expensive addition on the house!


Awesome deal! Congrats and welcome.


----------



## wermad

Sweet score









Any one have the base platform for an STH10?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Guys, what are the dimensions of this S3 Dual HDD Mount Kit? Height not important.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that's one hell of a deal, congrats and welcome @craptastic7.


----------



## FrancisJF

YES! finally my SM5 is here, I will post pictures when I head home from work







CAN'T WAIT!

Edit: As promised, Can't wait to work on it


----------



## X-Nine

Got my S8 today, though I'll put off putting it together. Me and longroadtrip will be doing an unboxing/assembly video together soon.


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm just waiting on shipping notification for mine...looking forward to doing the video!









By the way, Newegg has 840 Pro 256GB SSDs for $198.99 with promo code EMCPHHC25...just ordered a couple for my build.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'm just waiting on shipping notification for mine...looking forward to doing the video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Newegg has 840 Pro 256GB SSDs for $198.99 with promo code EMCPHHC25...just ordered a couple for my build.


I just received my shipping notice so you should have yours pretty soon


----------



## longroadtrip

Congratulations!


----------



## szeged

can find more in my build log if youre interested, just thought id show off the sth10 a bit


----------



## ninojean

Can i Join









Recently acquired a Mercury S8


Here is my build log link as well.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367751/build-log-updated-watercooled-switch-810-mercury-s8-z77-mvf-3770k-gtx-680-sli/0_50


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can find more in my build log if youre interested, just thought id show off the sth10 a bit


looking very very nice.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Decided to scratch the original 2x 360 rad plan, and just ordered the 31mm top for my SM8 and an RX480. I read someone (Ragsters?) had issues with a 480 rad in the roof? Will I run into any problems with an RX480, the drop-in mount, and 31mm extended top?
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider doing a 420 to save a bit on length and instead utilize some width, while actually gaining slightly more cooling capacity than a 480. By far one of the absolute best fans on the market is a 140mm fan, the Phanteks PH-140SP. The rad itself and the one less fan will save you some cash (usually 420's are cheaper than 480's). You shouldn't run into fitment issues with that and you'd get the performance of the 480 for only 60mm extra length over the 360.
Click to expand...

yea not really esp against gts, very very very few 140s can match the rad output of a 120, ( currently ) they just have not been developed yet for some reason. i actually only have seen one fan that is 140 that i would even think of using on a rad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Ok, how about the PWM ones... that would be my main reason for leaving the GTs behind. I have six GTs now, I need to decide if I want to buy 14 more or start over with a better fan. PWM would be nice if that is better and so would LEDs.
> 
> https://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140XP.html
> 
> Is PWM better? I dunno for sure. Most likely will just do the Aquaero 6 XT and a 20 GT AP-15s.


tomato tamato
you usually get more range though from pwm
iirc you can mod them to pwm by adding a wire on the pcb the spot to solder is already there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Are those Phanteks fans better than my Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans? I kinda want to go PWM which I assume is better for ROG boards like the Extremes. What is the bearing tech again? And I see that while they are 140mm fans that they have 120mm mounts. So how do you use them on 140mm rads exactly? Is there an adapter included or one that people are buying?
> 
> 
> 
> As I own 3 ROG boards right now, I will tell you that only the CPU FAN/CPU OPT headers are true PWM headers on them, all the other headers, even though they are 4-pin headers are voltage controlled. Just a heads up.
Click to expand...

this is 100% true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> Look what I found on Craigslist! Can I join?
> 
> I got it for only $350 with all the accessories included. Best deal ever! I wasn't even in the market for a new case, but I couldn't say no to a TH10 with extended top for only $350. The guy said he just wasn't into water cooling anymore. Time to get rid of my Cosmos 2 and my smaller rads. First on the list of things to buy are a pedestal and XXL side window. Super excited to get started, but might have to wait until spring to do the full switch and upgrade. Stupid expensive addition on the house!


awesome man let us know if oyu have any qs !


----------



## stickg1

So I just experienced Caselabs modularity awesomeness for the first time assembling a few parts to test this motherboard and the remount of my GPU block. I wanted the front radiator to have the ports on the bottom, but it was a little tight with it all the way at the bottom of the flex bays. So I thought maybe I could move it up a peg or two? Sure enough, worked like a champ and I had all these extra flex bay plates to fill in the gap!! So badass!

To get an idea of how much space components take up, and more importantly to test the motherboard, I threw some parts in just for fun. This is in no shape or form my projected build...


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P4UL*
> 
> I wants to join!!!
> 
> Caselabs Magnum STH-10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-project-nv-titan-rev-04-caselabs-magnum-sth-10-rigid-acrylic-tubing-3-way-sli-titans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks outstanding! I love the colors!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tomato tamato
> you usually get more range though from pwm
> iirc you can mod them to pwm by adding a wire on the pcb the spot to solder is already there.


I think the only GTs that have the PWM port to solder a wire to are the ones that are 3K RPM (AP-30) and up aka the black ones.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can find more in my build log if youre interested, just thought id show off the sth10 a bit












Looks amazing! Like the deep red


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing! Like the deep red


thanks







i was going for a dark pooled blood look, its a bit brighter in the pictures but in person its almost black lol.


----------



## stren

Updated @Neo Zuko's BL
Added:
@Kokin
@P4ul
@FrancisJF
@ninojean
@craptastic7

Grats to all, some beautiful rigs!


----------



## P4UL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> That looks outstanding! I love the colors!


Thanks!!


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Are those Phanteks fans better than my Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans? I kinda want to go PWM which I assume is better for ROG boards like the Extremes. What is the bearing tech again? And I see that while they are 140mm fans that they have 120mm mounts. So how do you use them on 140mm rads exactly? Is there an adapter included or one that people are buying?


I'm thinking you're talking about the ones that come on Phanteks air coolers, but I'm talking about the Phanteks PH-140SP which is a regular 140mm fan that was introduced recently with the Enthoo Primo case (amazing full tower case that I did a build in but recently switched to a Mercury S5 because I wanted a smaller form factor). You can check out SilentPCReviews fan reviews. Their most recent one was with 140mm fans so no direct comparison to the AP-15 but it was the clear winner in every category. They also said that if they had to start from scratch, the PH-140 would be their new reference fans that all others were compared to, and I believe the Gentle Typhoons are their actual reference fan, so that says quite a bit. Their 120mm version should be released any time now, so it should be interesting to see how it compares to other fans. I have a bunch of the PH-140's and am using 4 in my Caselabs build as well as 4 Noiseblocker eLoops for the 240 rad, and the Phanteks fans are pretty comparable in noise. There are quite a few good options for 120's but the PH-140's are pretty much the best 140's that I know of giving you an option in 140's that's very well made and compares favorably to the very best 120's.


----------



## ekolog66

Quote:


> P4UL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,you can send few pictures your project sth-10 !
Click to expand...


----------



## P4UL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> P4UL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,you can send few pictures your project sth-10 !
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the build log in my sig!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ekolog66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P4UL*
> 
> Check out the build log in my sig!


Thanks,very cool project !
http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/lightbox/
I'd choose HT-10 or STH-10
What would you choose and why


----------



## Killa Cam

Hee Doggy! Proud owner of 2 Caselabs cases. Here is my black Caselabs Mercury S8 + Pedestal...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Adrag, thanks for the fan advice for the case that has no fans







now I don't have to hurry and buy 20 GT AP15s before they run out in the USA (they are not longer importing them).

Killa, that looks so amazing I might have to try and get an S8 later on instead of upgrading the SM8. I'll sleep on it but those pics are just so sexy.

Are you S8 guys putting on the Caselabs badge or leaving it off? Or is it not removable on Mercury?


----------



## cyphon

Woot my case shipped! Next weekend should be fun!


----------



## longroadtrip

When did you order yours? I ordered on the 15th..


----------



## whyscotty

]


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone have the base platform for an STH10?


Anyone???


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Anyone know of a brand that makes something similar to this, but where the 3-pin connectors lay flat and to the left or right instead of in this position.


----------



## luciddreamer124

I know NZXT would include what you are talking about on the back of their Switch 810 case. I don't know if you can buy them separately somewhere. Other than that I have not seen any.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Anyone know of a brand that makes something similar to this, but where the 3-pin connectors lay flat and to the left or right instead of in this position.


I've used tons of the one you have in the photo, I understand what your asking, but I've never seen one made like that, and I think it's because it would be a lot more expensive to make. If you slide the PCB out of that one in the photo, you see the conductors run straight down the PCB parallel to each other, the way your describing, the conductor traces would have to be staggered on multiple levels since they would have to go left and right according to the pin outs on the fan headers. It's a great idea as it would make them shallower having them flat and going left and right, maybe we could ask the folks at mod-my-toys to look into it as a group. I'd buy a ton of those ones too!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Anyone know of a brand that makes something similar to this, but where the 3-pin connectors lay flat and to the left or right instead of in this position.


I have five 8 connector and four 5 connector hubs. Only thing I don't like is the molex connector can easily break off and rendering the hub dead. I made my own molex to fan connector cable to route these hubs to channels on my controller.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I know NZXT would include what you are talking about on the back of their Switch 810 case. I don't know if you can buy them separately somewhere. Other than that I have not seen any.


they do ill see if i can find it but i know you can mount it in the case or take it out

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/123-grid-fan-hub


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone???


I'm pretty sure that Mandrix used one on Merlin... not sure about any others... that's the only one I can recall ever seeing.

E: Of course, not the same - but you can see it there (as his is an SM8)


----------



## wermad

Thanks









Im not sur if I'll get one but my budget does give me the option.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Anyone know of a brand that makes something similar to this, but where the 3-pin connectors lay flat and to the left or right instead of in this position.


Yes, Phanteks makes one that is supposed to be released any time now. It comes stock in the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case and they're about to release it as an accessory. It is less long, but wider. More square, so it actually has two rows of 3 ports. It's actually an amazingly effective module, which is why tons of people have asked for it as an accessory and it's supposed to be available to order literally any day, I believe. It can be used as a regular controller that's capable of being split to run multiple fans of each header, but the thing that makes it really awesome is that is has a PWM cable that goes to a PWM header on your motherboard and then whatever fan curve you give that motherboard header is applied to all of the fans connected to the module, and they DON'T need to be PWM fans. It takes a PWM signal for whatever RPM's/curve you want and applies it to any regular 3 pin fans connected to the unit. Really awesome unit with a really small form factor of about approximately 2.5"x3


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have five 8 connector and four 5 connector hubs. Only thing I don't like is the molex connector can easily break off and rendering the hub dead. I made my own molex to fan connector cable to route these hubs to channels on my controller.


I'm trying to keep the visible side of my case as minimalistic as possible when it comes to the cables, so I need something like this, but with a 4-pin connector to power it instead of the 3-pin



This is more like it though and exactly what I need... Well, two of them at least. (From the Phanteks case)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have five 8 connector and four 5 connector hubs. Only thing I don't like is the molex connector can easily break off and rendering the hub dead. I made my own molex to fan connector cable to route these hubs to channels on my controller.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to keep the visible side of my case as minimalistic as possible when it comes to the cables, so I need something like this, but with a 4-pin connector to power it instead of the 3-pin
> 
> This is more like it though and exactly what I need... Well, two of them at least. (From the Phanteks case)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I know NZXT would include what you are talking about on the back of their Switch 810 case. I don't know if you can buy them separately somewhere. Other than that I have not seen any.
> 
> 
> 
> they do ill see if i can find it but i know you can mount it in the case or take it out
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/123-grid-fan-hub
Click to expand...

it comes with a 4pin to 3 pin adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997110


----------



## wermad

The hubs come w/ fan header, molex (what I got), and 6-pin vga connectors to power the hubs. They're only ~$5 so its probably the best cost-effective solution for hooking up fans.

Fedex delivered my 560s and xspc 140 stands today







. XSPC stands will setup the bottom rads so I have room to squeeze the front 420. I didn't realize I ordered extra for the top rads which I've decided to use the mac-211 mounts (can't use the xspc since the retailer only had 120.3 midplates option). So, I may take one of these xspc radstands to custom mount the front 420 rather then waiting for the flexbay 140.3 or buying two flexbays. They were only $15 and shipping was no extra since the 560s were already coming.


----------



## stickg1

I'm starting to think I will need to get the 120.3 Flex bay mount to mount the 360mm up top and hang the thicker 240mm up top. That way I can comfortably fit push/pull. My shopping cart on the Caselabs site is growing quickly!


----------



## wermad

I love how they send you emails to complete your order. I haven't checked out since I rather have the case so I can configure it and determined what accessories I need.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I hate that myself. I have a bunch of websites that remind me to order when all I was doing was pricing and windows shopping.


----------



## protzman

quick question. about to order and S3. Is there no way to mount fans in the front without getting the flex bay rad mount? i know when i got my other S3 i knew i was going to wc it with a rad in the front, so i just ordered it. Do you have to have it or is there some default method to mounting fans without it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> quick question. about to order and S3. Is there no way to mount fans in the front without getting the flex bay rad mount? i know when i got my other S3 i knew i was going to wc it with a rad in the front, so i just ordered it. Do you have to have it or is there some default method to mounting fans without it?


No default for fans without a flex bay adapter of some type. Either the dual fan rad mount (120.2) or if you want single fan the 120.1


----------



## wermad

I'm going to use these for my STH10. IF it works, saves me a bit of cash to spend on something else for my case:



The brackets are strong enough for a loaded 420 though I'm concern if the panel on the STH10 will hold it (I think so):


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm going to use these for my STH10. IF it works, saves me a bit of cash to spend on something else for my case:
> 
> 
> 
> The brackets are strong enough for a loaded 420 though I'm concern if the panel on the STH10 will hold it (I think so):


Lol, do *NOT* be concerned about strength on a Caselabs! I bet those brackets bend before a part of the case does!!!!


----------



## wermad

Actually, the brackets seem a tad thicker then what I saw on my TH10







. I'm more worried about flex


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> quick question. about to order and S3. Is there no way to mount fans in the front without getting the flex bay rad mount? i know when i got my other S3 i knew i was going to wc it with a rad in the front, so i just ordered it. Do you have to have it or is there some default method to mounting fans without it?


Yea you would just want one of these, a single 120mm fan mount. http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-flex-bay/


----------



## wermad

Opinions on the psu mounts for the single wide case (ie STH10)? Is it really that necessary since there's little to no gap between the plate and psu, ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Opinions on the psu mounts for the single wide case (ie STH10)? Is it really that necessary since there's little to no gap between the plate and psu, ?


Are you referring ordering a psu support and adding it to one of the four psu mounts in the STH10? I don't see a reason or them honestly, I'm running 2 Strider 1200watt PSU's in the top compartment of mine, doesn't seem to need any support that I can see.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you referring ordering a psu support and adding it to one of the four psu mounts in the STH10? I don't see a reason or them honestly, I'm running 2 Strider 1200watt PSU's in the top compartment of mine, doesn't seem to need any support that I can see.


That's what I thought. I know on the TH10 is a must. I have some wiggle room in my budget and I'm not sure what additional accessories to get.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I'm trying to keep the visible side of my case as minimalistic as possible when it comes to the cables, so I need something like this, but with a 4-pin connector to power it instead of the 3-pin
> 
> 
> 
> This is more like it though and exactly what I need... Well, two of them at least. (From the Phanteks case)


Yep, the Phanteks jobbers are exactly what I was talking about. You might want to shoot Phanteks an email or better yet, just post in the Enthoo Primo Owner's Club thread and ask when the fan hub is supposed to be available. You should get a few responses real quick because I know there are quite a few people in correspondence with Phanteks all the time about some of the aftermarket accessories for the case, so I'm sure at least one or two people will be able to give you the latest news on when the fan hub by itself will be released. I believe it's supposed to be any week now, but I'd check real quick because I'm sure one of those guys has some recent info.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm going to use these for my STH10. IF it works, saves me a bit of cash to spend on something else for my case:
> 
> The brackets are strong enough for a loaded 420 though I'm concern if the panel on the STH10 will hold it (I think so):


As other have said, dont worry bout the strength
see what I did with only two bolts, a plate and the bar from CL




It holds around 800ml of liquid, full glass reservoir (very heavy!) and a vibrating pump


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Loom almost done...just the AQXT5,fan and screen loom to do!









And started on the clearcoat.



Unbuffed too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> As other have said, dont worry bout the strength
> see what I did with only two bolts, a plate and the bar from CL
> 
> *snip*
> 
> It holds around 800ml of liquid, full glass reservoir (very heavy!) and a vibrating pump


This will have a UT60 420mm w/ push/pull, much heavier and plus you have an accessory mounting bracket to help. Also, the STH10 has a larger panel so the possibility of flex is more likely. Only way to find out is wait for my case to arrive. I'm still leaving the option of the the Flexbay *if* it gets released.

edit:


----------



## stickg1

Is that MDPC sleeve b-neg?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Loom almost done...just the AQXT5,fan and screen loom to do!


What are you using to bunch together those wires?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is that MDPC sleeve b-neg?


teleios I believe!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is that MDPC sleeve b-neg?
> 
> 
> 
> teleios I believe!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This will have a UT60 420mm w/ push/pull, much heavier and plus you have an accessory mounting bracket to help. Also, the STH10 has a larger panel so the possibility of flex is more likely. Only way to find out is wait for my case to arrive. I'm still leaving the option of the the Flexbay *if* it gets released.
> 
> edit:


Hey Mad, what are you using for your sleeving? It is shiny and reflects light.


----------



## wermad

That's the stock Cougar sleeve. Its a bit sticky too but its manageable.

Silverstone 3.5 i/o came in.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey Mad, what are you using for your sleeving? It is shiny and reflects light.


same stuff that comes on noctua fans, its like cheapy rubber, looks good enough though if you don't wanna go through the hassle of sleeving fans

on a different note. Caselabs should offer a fully ventilated side door for the s3. The size of the XL window, but vented! I think that'd be dope


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Loom almost done...just the AQXT5,fan and screen loom to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And started on the clearcoat.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbuffed too.


Oh I do like that combo. Are you gonna wc the gpu too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bla
> 
> 
> 
> That's the stock Cougar sleeve. Its a bit sticky too but its manageable.
> 
> Silverstone 3.5 i/o came in.


d*mn, I'm waiting 3 weeks now for my Primochill tubes


----------



## protzman

for those of you who have replaced the vandal switches on the front, what size are they? The power is the 22mm ones and the hdd activity/reset is 16mm?
also how hard is it? seems straight forward..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for those of you who have replaced the vandal switches on the front, what size are they? The power is the 22mm ones and the hdd activity/reset is 16mm?
> also how hard is it? seems straight forward..


Yes, the power switch/power LED is 22mm momentary switch, and the reset/HDD LED is 16mm momentary switch.

And swapping them out is very straight forward, just make sure you put the correct wire to the correct terminal on the switch. The "pin-out" on the vandal switches is standard, so just use the original switch as a guide to which wire goes where!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would like to get a red Vandal power light myself.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I would like to get a red Vandal power light myself.


Red dot or red ring??


----------



## Neo Zuko

Not really sure. I'd have to see both. A red triangle would be sweet.


----------



## Jimhans1

Red ring 22mm power switch
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6100/ele-273/Red_Illuminated_Vandal_Resistant_Momentary_Switch_-_22mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Ring_Illumination.html?tl=g52c341s316

Red dot 22mm power switch
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6513/ele-312/Red_Illuminated_Vandal_Resistant_Momentary_Switch_-_22mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Dot_Illumination.html?tl=g52c341s316


----------



## Jimhans1

They also make them in a 16mm version, that is just a little bit slimmer. Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## Ragsters

I am using a red ring power switch made by Lamptron. The resistance on the switch is a little different than the previous linked version from frozen.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for those of you who have replaced the vandal switches on the front, what size are they? The power is the 22mm ones and the hdd activity/reset is 16mm?
> also how hard is it? seems straight forward..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the power switch/power LED is 22mm _*momentary*_ switch, and the reset/HDD LED is 16mm _*momentary*_ switch.
> 
> And swapping them out is very straight forward, just make sure you put the correct wire to the correct terminal on the switch. The "pin-out" on the vandal switches is standard, so just use the original switch as a guide to which wire goes where!
Click to expand...

this is key


----------



## protzman

im thinking about a white ring and white dot with silver bezel







and my gf wants the same but purple led.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for those of you who have replaced the vandal switches on the front, what size are they? The power is the 22mm ones and the hdd activity/reset is 16mm?
> also how hard is it? seems straight forward..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, the power switch/power LED is 22mm momentary switch, and the reset/HDD LED is 16mm momentary switch.
> 
> And swapping them out is very straight forward, just make sure you put the correct wire to the correct terminal on the switch. The "pin-out" on the vandal switches is standard, so just use the original switch as a guide to which wire goes where!


Not to be a nitpicker, but there has been so many posts about this subject in the past, that there are some milestone posts splaining it all.

here's the instructions that come with CL switches ordered separately.

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/2570#post_20817106

and the power switch is a 19mm body/22mm face.
The reset switch is a 16mm body/19mm face.

Bear in mind that resellers will often list 1 or the other measurement for a momentary switch, which can lead to confussion ;-)


----------



## protzman

welp everyone here seems to be friendly and answered my question no problems, so I asked. forgive me...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> welp everyone here seems to be friendly and answered my question no problems, so I asked. forgive me...


Its cool mate







. Sometimes, even searching for the answer through hundreds if not thousands of pages for some threads can be a chore. Ocn search is not super friendly imho. If you're not sure, ask away, that's the point of this thread


----------



## protzman

thats the point i was getting at lol. Im sure someone can take the time away from their day to answer a quick question since thats what forums are for anyways!


----------



## FrancisJF

Finally put it together, took me the whole weekend....<_<


----------



## Mega Man

trying to decide how to mod my m8, you should see my search results, i have some minor ideas, but i am going to acquire some ideas elsewhere


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Finally put it together, took me the whole weekend....<_<


Looks Great FrancisJF!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Looks Great FrancisJF!


Thanks, I'm already wanting to replace my Swiftech Helix fans, their too loud.....lol

any good 140mm fans besides noctua?


----------



## Anoxy

NB-BlackSilent Pro PK-3?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> NB-BlackSilent Pro PK-3?


Is it quiet in push pull and full blast?


----------



## Anoxy

They aren't as silent as other 140mm fans, but they move a ton of air.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








You could also take a look at Gelid Wing 14s and Akasa Vipers.


----------



## FrancisJF

Damn, I guess I'll replace my 280 rad to a 240 so I could just get more AP-15's before they run out, lol I love AP-15 fans.....my 360 rad w/AP-15 in push/pull is quiet compare to the 280 w/Swiftech Helix also in push/pull...


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Thanks, I'm already wanting to replace my Swiftech Helix fans, their too loud.....lol
> 
> any good 140mm fans besides noctua?


I mentioned the Phanteks PH-F140SP several pages back but you probably didn't see it. SilentPCReview does some great fan reviews and they did a 140mm fan round-up recently, shortly after the release of this new Phanteks model. It's a very well suited fan for radiators and has a very nice, low noise sound characteristic. It came out with the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case and if you check out the Enthoo Primo Owners Club thread you'll see that pretty much everyone loves these fans and uses them in their WC builds. I have 4 of them in my Caselabs Mercury S5 build that I just finished today and 4 Noiseblocker eLoops which are also great quiet fans, and the Phanteks are just about the same in terms of noise as the eLoops, at least in the mid-range RPM ranges. They're both very quiet but while the eLoop have a slight hum to their sound, the PH-F140's just sound like smooth air blowing which I find pleasing compared to the sound of most fans. The move a lot of air, too.

Here's the SilentPCReviews fan round-up. Page 7 has the conclusion with graphs of all of the fans compared. I highly recommend them. Probably the best all around 140 out there. They're very well constructed too, with anti vibration rubber pads in each corner, sleeving, etc. They also come in a PWM model as well as a model that has blue LED's (which could be swapped for any color if you wanted) that glows nicely on the white blades (that's what gives the front intake of the Enthoo Primo it's blue glow).

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1345-page1.html

"The Phanteks PH-F140HP/TS is the clear winner in every respect. It edged out the new Noctuas every step of the way, delivering the best overall results of any fan we've tested thus far. To top it off, it had cleanest, smoothest sound of all the new fans in this roundup. If we had to start from scratch, this might be our new reference model."


----------



## FrancisJF

Never heard of Phanteks PH-F140SP, I'll give them a try....

Thanks ADragg


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> trying to decide how to mod my m8, you should see my search results, i have some minor ideas, but i am going to acquire some ideas elsewhere


Don't you dare touch Thelma! She was mine first and if you mod her you will sully the legend of the only public M8 with drop in rad mounts!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought an aquarium RGB LED controller together with the RGB LEDs of course, mounted the controller box on the back of my M8.

It's powered by a 12v external adapter (keeping it separate from components powered by my PSU since I'm not sure of the quality of the controller. Anyway, it works like a charm, I can go dark, that is, absolutely no LED lighting other than from the mobo, GPU and soundcard. I can control the LED effect and colors via the supplied remote control. Some examples of the colors:


----------



## Propanelgen

Hi guys,

I was originally thinking about buying a Phanteks Enthoo Primo for my new build, and ordered one the other day, but after watching some vids and reading build logs, I think I am in love with CaseLabs








I'm looking to buy the ST10, but have a question about what to order.
I have an Alphacool UT60 480mm that's going in the top, going with the 31mm top cover, but my question is about the radiator mount.
If I choose the "Drop-in style with 120.4 mount", does that include the actual mounting bracket, or is that only the cutout at the top?
Ie do I have to order SM8/ST10 120.4 Radiator Drop-In Mount as well?

Sorry if this has been asked before, but man this thread is huge


----------



## fast_fate

Nice Choice








When looking at the ST10 page you will see a heap of options boxes for your order.
Half way down is the * Top Chassis Mount: part where you would choose your Drop-In Style with 120.4 mount


----------



## Propanelgen

Yes, that's what I am wondering. If that option actually includes the bracket, or if it is just the cutout in the top plate?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Yes, that's what I am wondering. If that option actually includes the bracket, or if it is just the cutout in the top plate?


The Key word there is *with*








Drop-in style with 120.4 mount ($19.95)

EDIT - so yes it will include the mounting plate


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The Key word there is *with*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop-in style with 120.4 mount ($19.95)


Ahh, of course, thanks for clearing that up!









<-- Stupid norwegian


----------



## wermad

Using Cougar CF-D14HB-G, 30 of them. I usually wait for them to be on special as $20 a piece is hard to swallow:







What's the eta on a black matte case right now? I placed my order in on the 2/25 and I'm hoping it ships out soon.


----------



## PCModderMike

I can't imagine picking some of those up at full price...30 fans, 20 a piece...oh my.


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Ahh, of course, thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Stupid norwegian


LOL


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was originally thinking about buying a Phanteks Enthoo Primo for my new build, and ordered one the other day, but after watching some vids and reading build logs, I think I am in love with CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy the ST10, but have a question about what to order.
> I have an Alphacool UT60 480mm that's going in the top, going with the 31mm top cover, but my question is about the radiator mount.
> If I choose the "Drop-in style with 120.4 mount", does that include the actual mounting bracket, or is that only the cutout at the top?
> Ie do I have to order SM8/ST10 120.4 Radiator Drop-In Mount as well?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but man this thread is huge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Nice Choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When looking at the ST10 page you will see a heap of options boxes for your order.
> Half way down is the * Top Chassis Mount: part where you would choose your Drop-In Style with 120.4 mount


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Yes, that's what I am wondering. If that option actually includes the bracket, or if it is just the cutout in the top plate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The Key word there is *with*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop-in style with 120.4 mount ($19.95)
> 
> EDIT - so yes it will include the mounting plate


Maybe I'm the dense 3rd generation Scandian here, but if you want the 120.4 drop-in mount - a $39.95 item - you also have to purchase the top chassis mount that allows the drop-in mount to mount ! a $19.95 item.

My initial purchase was a plain jane ST10, with a non drop-in mount 120.4 rad mount - looks like this, all of a 1 piece:



When I finally realized what it would take to properly & easily mount a 120.4 rad up top - by this time, CL had finally seen the smart idea, and released the 31mm low profile cover - I did order up the drop-in mount 120.4 plate, seen here:



but it will only mount to the drop-in top - seen here



and also seen here on the Merlin chassis section replacement page:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/

So, to be redundantly clear, you need both pieces above to mount the drop-in 120.4 rad mount.

ps. wish there were a way to moderate with sticky threads this kind of useful infos, instead of reposting it every 50 pages or so







but then I DO have the time ;-)
Also serves as a record for myself ... its either that or sticky notes all over the desk here


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Maybe I'm the dense 3rd generation Scandian here, but if you want the 120.4 drop-in mount - a $39.95 item - you also have to purchase the top chassis mount that allows the drop-in mount to mount ! a $19.95 item.
> 
> My initial purchase was a plain jane ST10, with a non drop-in mount 120.4 rad mount - looks like this, all of a 1 piece:
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally realized what it would take to properly & easily mount a 120.4 rad up top - by this time, CL had finally seen the smart idea, and released the 31mm low profile cover - I did order up the drop-in mount 120.4 plate, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> but it will only mount to the drop-in top - seen here
> 
> 
> 
> and also seen here on the Merlin chassis section replacement page:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/
> 
> So, to be redundantly clear, you need both pieces above to mount the drop-in 120.4 rad mount.
> 
> ps. wish there were a way to moderate with sticky threads this kind of useful infos, instead of reposting it every 50 pages or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then I DO have the time ;-)
> Also serves as a record for myself ... its either that or sticky notes all over the desk here


You are absolutely correct, IF you are trying to convert an existing case to the drop in setup, but he was asking about during the ORDER of the case if he had to buy two separate things, and the answer there is no. If you place the order with the drop-in 120.4 mount, the case comes with the drop-in top also.


----------



## socketus

AbSOrootly. Which is what I did .... thanks for that Jim


----------



## Propanelgen

Thanks guys, waiting for a shipping quote now


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Thanks guys, waiting for a shipping quote now


2 CL in Norway









my order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> 2 CL in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment


Konge! (very nice)


----------



## Anoxy

My SM8 is just sitting here next to me in it's box, unopened :'(

I want to open it so badly, but I have to wait til Wednesday when I get the rest of my parts and can move everything up to my new house.

Dat suspense.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Maybe I'm the dense 3rd generation Scandian here, but if you want the 120.4 drop-in mount - a $39.95 item - you also have to purchase the top chassis mount that allows the drop-in mount to mount ! a $19.95 item.
> 
> My initial purchase was a plain jane ST10, with a non drop-in mount 120.4 rad mount - looks like this, all of a 1 piece:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally realized what it would take to properly & easily mount a 120.4 rad up top - by this time, CL had finally seen the smart idea, and released the 31mm low profile cover - I did order up the drop-in mount 120.4 plate, seen here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it will only mount to the drop-in top - seen here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also seen here on the Merlin chassis section replacement page:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/
> 
> So, to be redundantly clear, you need both pieces above to mount the drop-in 120.4 rad mount.
> 
> ps. wish there were a way to moderate with sticky threads this kind of useful infos, instead of reposting it every 50 pages or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then I DO have the time ;-)
> Also serves as a record for myself ... its either that or sticky notes all over the desk here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You are absolutely correct, IF you are trying to convert an existing case to the drop in setup, but he was asking about during the ORDER of the case if he had to buy two separate things, and the answer there is no. If you place the order with the drop-in 120.4 mount, the case comes with the drop-in top also.


Don't forget that for the 31mm top the drop-in-mount has been redesigned so the holes are centered to the case. Also the hole where the fittings of a radiator would go has been eliminated. If using an extended 120mm top then the drop-in-mount would look the same as shown in picture.


----------



## Neo Zuko

So if I have the old 120.4 drop in mount and order a 31mm top I should be ok? I'm confused.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So if I have the old 120.4 drop in mount and order a 31mm top I should be ok? I'm confused.


Yes, you will be ok.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would love a window top option for the SM8.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I would love a window top option for the SM8.


Really? I thought the top windows are designed for horizontal motherbaord layouts so you could see everything.


----------



## Neo Zuko

With hardlines it would still be fun to have an extra window up top. Easy mod though.


----------



## Anoxy

But then you really only have room for one radiator up front.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Don't forget that for the 31mm top the drop-in-mount has been redesigned so the holes are centered to the case. Also the hole where the fittings of a radiator would go has been eliminated. If using an extended 120mm top then the drop-in-mount would look the same as shown in picture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So if I have the old 120.4 drop in mount and order a 31mm top I should be ok? I'm confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, you will be ok.


Ok, must be my day to be dense over n over .. or really bad cabin fever is grabbing hold !!

I ordered the 120.4 drop-in mount a year ago in February. But did not order the drop in chassis top until October. Are you talking about the changes that involved your specific ax480 situation ?
and yes, I ordered the 31mm top in March last year.

So you're saying that the MAC-288 or 120.4 drop-in mount for the Merlin no longer has the cutout for the rad ports and hoselines ? Also, to be doubly dense, which holes have been re-centered ? hard to tell from this pic.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I think the new centered SM8 top drop in mount has yet to be released.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> trying to decide how to mod my m8, you should see my search results, i have some minor ideas, but i am going to acquire some ideas elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dare touch Thelma! She was mine first and if you mod her you will sully the legend of the only public M8 with drop in rad mounts!
Click to expand...

you mean Maggy !!!

and ... TOOOOOOOO LATE!!!!

on a more serious note i only mod accessories THAT CAN BE REPLACED ( unlike the person who modded the drop in mount that can not )

i do the same iwth my car, 0ga with no holes drilled in the firewall or rubber grommets ! the thing i will be doing is more cable management holes on the main chassis which i will do my best to make look OEM but the body will be getting airbrushed, and by body i mean the doors/ front cover ect ! and i have some stuff up my sleeve for the acrylic


----------



## Neo Zuko

Last I checked every part of a Case Labs case can be individually replaced. That's one of the best things about Case Labs.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ok, must be my day to be dense over n over .. or really bad cabin fever is grabbing hold !!
> 
> I ordered the 120.4 drop-in mount a year ago in February. But did not order the drop in chassis top until October. Are you talking about the changes that involved your specific ax480 situation ?
> and yes, I ordered the 31mm top in March last year.
> 
> So you're saying that the MAC-288 or 120.4 drop-in mount for the Merlin no longer has the cutout for the rad ports and hoselines ? Also, to be doubly dense, which holes have been re-centered ? hard to tell from this pic.


That is exactly what Im saying. I don't know if the actual redesign has happen or even will happen officially but it should. The original drop-in-mount was designed with the extended 120mm top in mind. The idea is to be able to house a radiator out of site. That is why the notch was made to accomadate the radiator ports and hoselines. When the 31mm top was made the drop-in-mount was not redesigned to accomadate that. What we now have is a 120.4 mount that is completely centered to the case. The new design looks exactly like a normal 120.4 top that does not have the drop in feature. The only thing this does is gives you a little more room for a larger radiator because there is no shift of the 120.4 holes.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That is exactly what Im saying. I don't know if the actual redesign has happen or even will happen officially but it should. The original drop-in-mount was designed with the extended 120mm top in mind. The idea is to be able to house a radiator out of site. That is why the notch was made to accomadate the radiator ports and hoselines. When the 31mm top was made the drop-in-mount was not redesigned to accomadate that. What we now have is a 120.4 mount that is completely centered to the case. The new design looks exactly like a normal 120.4 top that does not have the drop in feature. The only thing this does is gives you a little more room for a larger radiator because there is no shift of the 120.4 holes.


I've had 3 cases with the 120.4 DI mount, and they all have the tubing cutout. They are from December 2013. I personally want the cutout, or at least the non-centered holes, it makes the top more useable because it allows more room to deal with tubing and clearances.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm sure they will sell both.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I can't imagine picking some of those up at full price...30 fans, 20 a piece...oh my.


Newegg sales had them around $12. They have a new sale going on now i believe, but it's only 20% off. The sales I bought mine had 40% off









i did get hit with cali tax but i got free shipping and since they're very close to me, they arrived the next day basically. So in essence, its like upgrading to next day delivery in lieu of being taxed







.

Waiting on CL for eta on my STH10







. Getting bored waiting (sprained hand got me some time off work recently).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Last I checked every part of a Case Labs case can be individually replaced. That's one of the best things about Case Labs.


some can, the frame of the m8 ( at least was, pretty sure it still is ) is riveted together, although you probably can still order misc parts cause caselabs is epic, it is not easy to repair, besides my m8 is one of 2, and the ONLY one in public with drop in rad mounts ! CL has the other
so mine is irreplaceable !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I can't imagine picking some of those up at full price...30 fans, 20 a piece...oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg sales had them around $12. They have a new sale going on now i believe, but it's only 20% off. The sales I bought mine had 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did get hit with cali tax but i got free shipping and since they're very close to me, they arrived the next day basically. So in essence, its like upgrading to next day delivery in lieu of being taxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Waiting on CL for eta on my STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Getting bored waiting (sprained hand got me some time off work recently).
Click to expand...

sorry to hear, heal quickly !


----------



## Ovrclck

Please add me to the club!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467859/build-log-dark-shadow-cl-s8-ped-4770k-m6e-780-ti-classy-sli-alphacool-monsta-3x


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry to hear, heal quickly !


Thank you good sir









Still no word from CL on my STH10


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thank you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no word from CL on my STH10


Oh yeah I forgot. I checked your order and it had your email address and shipping address so I fixed it for you. Now all correspondence and hardware will come to me! Problem solved!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thank you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no word from CL on my STH10


Just means you are ONE DAY closer to the shipped notice


----------



## fast_fate

better add me in again while you're at it









S8 this time








Now how to modify the side covers I wonder
I kinda like the way this looks - what you guys reckon ??


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> better add me in again while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S8 this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how to modify the side covers I wonder
> I kinda like the way this looks - what you guys reckon ??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's..so..beautiful


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot. I checked your order and it had your email address and shipping address so I fixed it for you. Now all correspondence and hardware will come to me! Problem solved!


Lol, don't forget to PayPal me twice the msrp








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Just means you are ONE DAY closer to the shipped notice


True that, still it sucks waiting and not knowing







.


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone have shots of the S8 next to an SM8 for size comparison?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone have shots of the S8 next to an SM8 for size comparison?


Will do later for you if not done after I wake up


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> better add me in again while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S8 this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how to modify the side covers I wonder
> I kinda like the way this looks - what you guys reckon ??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All-white looks wonderful! I'll be waiting for a buildlog or more photos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> True that, still it ducks waiting and not knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Waiting for dat shipping notice... first world problems.


----------



## Killa Cam

so after about 5 months sitting in my storage, i finally managed to build up my first cl case (i know, im such a failure). my white smh10...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ovrclck

What took so long


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What took so long


haswell e happened. i was gonna go all out on ivy bridge e, and that was what this case was for, but as soon as i heard of the 8 core being release this fall, my ivy e plans were scrapped. dat asus rive be made it very tempting but it just wasn't worth going to x79. i already have all my watercooling stuff for my smh10 except the fans. im ready for it


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> haswell e happened. i was gonna go all out on ivy bridge e, and that was what this case was for, but as soon as i heard of the 8 core being release this fall, my ivy e plans were scrapped. dat asus rive be made it very tempting but it just wasn't worth going to x79. i already have all my watercooling stuff for my smh10 except the fans. im ready for it


The waiting game, brutal isn't it?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> The waiting game, brutal isn't it?


Oh yeah. Thankfully I have a decent rig to get me by


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> so after about 5 months sitting in my storage, i finally managed to build up my first cl case (i know, im such a failure). my white smh10...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


About time man! looks awesome in white.


----------



## stickg1

This is what shes going to look like until tourist season kicks in and I start pullin' in better tip money at my night job!

A PGA golf tournament in April that always kicks off tourist season down here on sunny Hilton Head Island. Should be good timing for getting my build finished. A lot of wiring, sleeving, lighting to do yet while I acquire the funds for the rest of the loop.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> This is what shes going to look like until tourist season kicks in and I start pullin' in better tip money at my night job!
> 
> A PGA golf tournament in April that always kicks off tourist season down here on sunny Hilton Head Island. Should be good timing for getting my build finished. A lot of wiring, sleeving, lighting to do yet while I acquire the funds for the rest of the loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"You've got mail!"


----------



## stickg1

Looking forward to those fans Jim!


----------



## PCModderMike

My order has been at "awaiting fulfillment" status since the 23rd of Feb







I'm trying to be patient...but my wants, they're getting stronger.

In the meantime, I've been trying to get all my sleeving done. Doing an hour here and there like you did stick, slowly but surely.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah the wife and kids make sure I don't get consecutive hours of sleeving time! Although it's a good project to elapse waiting periods. I want to do this SM5 right and I can't afford it all at once unfortunately.


----------



## wermad

Went w/ a couple of V1000s as I'm really sick and tired of sleeving. Plus, more time for the family. Happy wife, happy life! Gotta put in the hours to assemble all the new furniture she got. No time sleeve











Sent CL.net an email on my order status


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My order has been at "awaiting fulfillment" status since the 23rd of Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be patient...but my wants, they're getting stronger.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been trying to get all my sleeving done. Doing an hour here and there like you did stick, slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man ! those clips look way better in place, good sleeve color, too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Went w/ a couple of V1000s as I'm really sick and tired of sleeving. Plus, more time for the family. Happy wife, happy life! Gotta put in the hours to assemble all the new furniture she got. No time sleeve


^ this ^


----------



## Ovrclck

Does this look alright? Never used a FB before.









Sent from Note 3


----------



## wermad

Looks good


----------



## socketus

Well, you have your fans set as exhaust. Is that what you want ? the grill goes on top. But first put the mounted rad into the case, slipping it over the studs. Now place the grill onto the front, and start screwing in the screws.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks good


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, you have your fans set as exhaust. Is that what you want ? the grill goes on top. But first put the mounted rad into the case, slipping it over the studs. Now place the grill onto the front, and start screwing in the screws.


LOL oops backwards.
30mm screws okay to use on FB?
Thanks again.
Edit: looks like I had the bracket on upside down. Now it's not hitting the plugs. 25mm looks about right. Heh
Sent from Note 3


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, you have your fans set as exhaust. Is that what you want ? the grill goes on top. But first put the mounted rad into the case, slipping it over the studs. *Now place the grill onto the front, and start screwing in the screws.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thanks!
> LOL oops backwards.
> 30mm screws okay to use on FB?
> Thanks again.


With the flexbay rad mount, you usually put the grill on BEFORE you place the into the flexbay. In a lot of the cases, you won't be able to reach the screws on the non-door side if you try to put it into the case first......... And yes, 30mm screws should be just fine


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> With the flexbay rad mount, you usually put the grill on BEFORE you place the into the flexbay. In a lot of the cases, you won't be able to reach the screws on the non-door side if you try to put it into the case first......... And yes, 30mm screws should be just fine


That worked. Thanks again. Never owned a monsta before. Words cannot describe. Thing is huge!


----------



## Kokin

They are such beasts. I don't think I'll ever go thicker than 60mm, at least in my S3.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Since I'm gearing for a silent watercooling build, super thick rads don't make sense for me either.


----------



## whyscotty

MAGNUM SMA8

https://imageshack.com/i/f3yvraj

3 hrs to put together


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Went w/ a couple of V1000s as I'm really sick and tired of sleeving. Plus, more time for the family. Happy wife, happy life! Gotta put in the hours to assemble all the new furniture she got. No time sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent CL.net an email on my order status


My stock cables from Silverstone look just like that.
I do my sleeving while my wife is at work.







We both work for the same hospital, I work days, she works nights...she only works 3 nights though, and those nights are usually my build time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My order has been at "awaiting fulfillment" status since the 23rd of Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be patient...but my wants, they're getting stronger.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been trying to get all my sleeving done. Doing an hour here and there like you did stick, slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man ! those clips look way better in place, good sleeve color, too
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Since I'm gearing for a silent watercooling build, super thick rads don't make sense for me either.



















You realize that Alphacool Monsta are 10 FPI.....so they are pretty much geared for slow spinning fans....


----------



## Neo Zuko

No I did not know this... though I wonder if that pays off vs the thickness and the static pressure needed to push threw.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that Alphacool Monsta are 10 FPI.....so they are pretty much geared for slow spinning fans....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> No I did not know this... though I wonder if that pays off vs the thickness and the static pressure needed to push threw.


If you're not familiar with it, you otta visit Martin's Liquid Lab site


----------



## Neo Zuko

I've been there many of times. Great site, so is Stren's. I just must of missed that bit of info.


----------



## Anoxy

Well, we could have different definitions of "slow spinning fans"

IIRC, Monsta rads don't really start to shine until about 1200rpm, then it's no contest.


----------



## wermad

Got a reply from CL, they said my case may ship today or tomorrow


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well, we could have different definitions of "slow spinning fans"
> 
> IIRC, Monsta rads don't really start to shine until about 1200rpm, then it's no contest.


I agree with you....my point was only to say that you didn't have to put cookie cutters on a monsta


----------



## ADragg

Hey guys, I'm getting ready to start a build log for my S5 build but I'm wondering where the best place to post it is. I see quite few builds in the Intel forum, or I could post it in this forum or...? My build is up and running but still far from finished. I documented the process so I will slowly piece together a build log almost as if I was documenting it over time, and then for all of the detail stuff that I'll be doing over the next while, I really will document it as I go. Just want to know the best place to put a Caselabs/Intel/Nvidia build log where it will be best seen.

Here's a quick teaser:


----------



## ADragg

FAIL. Here's the teaser pic I mentioned above. Can't seem to add this pic to my above post because I'm using a forum phone app.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Since I'm gearing for a silent watercooling build, super thick rads don't make sense for me either.


Same here. Unless you're running fans at high speeds, the performance is actually supposed to be slightly worse with thick rads, at least according to the tests I've seen. Even with fans at high speeds, they still don't make a big difference. I was surprised to find that in my Enthoo Primo build, which had 60mm triple and dual 140 rads in it, I got almost the same exact temps as I'm getting now with basically the same exact build in a Mercury S5 with a dual 120 and a dual 240 both of which are 30mm thin rads. Just the one 60mm 280 rad in my Enthoo Primo held about as much fluid as my 30mm 280 and 30mm 240 combined, and yet my temps have really been about the same with well under half the cooling capacity. That's with near silent fan speeds in both cases. the only other difference is I went from 1/2" ID tubing to 10mm ID acrylic tubing and went from a 250mm res to a 150mm res.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I decided to wait for the new Black Ice Nemesis GTX Rads coming out soon.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting ready to start a build log for my S5 build but I'm wondering where the best place to post it is. I see quite few builds in the Intel forum, or I could post it in this forum or...? My build is up and running but still far from finished. I documented the process so I will slowly piece together a build log almost as if I was documenting it over time, and then for all of the detail stuff that I'll be doing over the next while, I really will document it as I go. Just want to know the best place to put a Caselabs/Intel/Nvidia build log where it will be best seen.
> 
> Here's a quick teaser:


You could put it in the watercooling, Intel build logs, or the CaseLabs forums. I'd put it in the Intel buildlogs, because it seems to get the most traffic (from me at least) but it's up to you.

I couldn't help but notice, but did you put a rad where the power supply is supposed to go?

Edit: Derp, its a top down view. Whoops.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting ready to start a build log for my S5 build but I'm wondering where the best place to post it is. I see quite few builds in the Intel forum, or I could post it in this forum or...? My build is up and running but still far from finished. I documented the process so I will slowly piece together a build log almost as if I was documenting it over time, and then for all of the detail stuff that I'll be doing over the next while, I really will document it as I go. Just want to know the best place to put a Caselabs/Intel/Nvidia build log where it will be best seen.
> 
> Here's a quick teaser:


I'd put it in "case mods build logs" personally.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> FAIL. Here's the teaser pic I mentioned above. Can't seem to add this pic to my above post because I'm using a forum phone app.


Oooo pretty... Keep it clear.


----------



## wermad




----------



## Kokin

I don't even want to imagine how tall that case is. The front alone has 17 optical slots...


----------



## SortOfGrim

finally!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I don't even want to imagine how tall that case is. The front alone has 17 optical slots...


That's what I was thinking... that is one TALL case. Have fun with your new build wermad.


----------



## stickg1

Whoa didn't it ship yesterday? Or did you go pick it up?


----------



## PCModderMike

Dang that was fast. Maybe I should send an email too, seems to light a fire under their...well yea.









Tomorrow will be officially ten business days of processing.


----------



## wermad

Supposedly it was shipping out yesterday or today. It made out yesterday and I live just a stone throws away (







) so FedEx (and ups) are pretty quick at delivering in SoCal.

Ordered two Mac-211 for the 560s. I've decided to change things around. 560s are going downstairs and the 280s will go up stairs w/ the psu's. Found a cheap way to install my 420 up front. Did require some holes on the mb panel but it came out decent. Just doing a little painting to mask up the mod. I really can't wait for CL to launch the bracket. Also, saved myself some money and I may get a new flat-screen tv (120hz!!!!). I'm hoping the rad brackets ship tomorrow and there might be the possibility usps may deliver them on Saturday







.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dang that was fast. Maybe I should send an email too, seems to light a fire under their...well yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be officially ten business days of processing.


ouch. what did you get?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Supposedly it was shipping out yesterday or today. It made out yesterday and I live just a stone throws away (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so FedEx (and ups) are pretty quick at delivering in SoCal.
> 
> Ordered two Mac-211 for the 560s. I've decided to change things around. 560s are going downstairs and the 280s will go up stairs w/ the psu's. Found a cheap way to install my 420 up front. Did require some holes on the mb panel but it came out decent. Just doing a little painting to mask up the mod. I really can't wait for CL to launch the bracket. Also, saved myself some money and I may get a new flat-screen tv (120hz!!!!). I'm hoping the rad brackets ship tomorrow and there might be the possibility usps may deliver them on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hey, wermad. do you think there will be any clearance to put a fan mount on the very bottom flex bay with 2 560 rads in the lower chamber?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> hey, wermad. do you think there will be any clearance to put a fan mount on the very bottom flex bay with 2 560 rads in the lower chamber?


I can give you a rough estimate since I don't have the MAC-211 yet.

If you look at the MAC-211 mount, it centralizes the 560, so knowing that, I centered my UT60 560mm and there's probably no room for a fan using the Flexbay fan/rad mounts.

Now, if you don't use the MAC-211 mount (and go custom like the XSPC 140mm or Phobya bracket) you can push back the rad enough to clear a fan w/ no issues.

It all comes down to how you're gonna mount that 560 down there.

edit: if you place the end tanks facing towards the front, and you shove the rad as much as possible towards the rear on the MAC-211, it looks like it will clear. Keep in mind not all rads are built w/ the same end tanks dimensions. I have somewhat short end tanks on my UT60s but I have plugs that really make this difference negligible.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dang that was fast. Maybe I should send an email too, seems to light a fire under their...well yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be officially ten business days of processing.
> 
> 
> 
> ouch. what did you get?
Click to expand...

Just an S5.


----------



## protzman

so does awaiting fulfillment mean they are working on it or what? I forgot from the last time i ordered mine!


----------



## Anoxy

Oh. My. God. This case is beautiful. Truly a work of art. I am floored. Shaking with excitement as I unpacked it...I got dark grey exterior, white interior, and a black 360 flex bay mount and the colors fit together even better than I imagined. The grey is lovely, the pictures on their website don't do it justice.

Case Labs, you've earned yourself a lifetime customer. Also, nice packing job!


----------



## stickg1

Pics dude!


----------



## Anoxy

I wish my poopy iPhone did it more justice. Right now I'm trying to figure out how to switch it to rATX then I'll try to get some proper photos up. Gotta dust off the old laptop so I have a computer while I build this bad boy.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> so does awaiting fulfillment mean they are working on it or what? I forgot from the last time i ordered mine!


Yes...your status will stay at "awaiting fulfillment" until it shipped.


----------



## Mega Man

today is a good day got a bunch of stuff in, but somehow i didnt order the stainless steel filters from aquacomputer, but i did order the brackets for it....... really bummed they do has amazingly fast shipping though, very slow packing lol .... but most importantly i got my new TH10 !!!!!!!!

pics will be coming soon


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> today is a good day got a bunch of stuff in, but somehow i didnt order the stainless steel filters from aquacomputer, but i did order the brackets for it....... really bummed they do has amazingly fast shipping though, very slow packing lol .... but most importantly i got my new TH10 !!!!!!!!
> 
> pics will be coming soon


Jelli of your CL


----------



## Mega Man

haha you packed it too well . i like it, but the white paint makes it feel like glass, i think it is the finish ( gloss vs matte )

as for the aquacomputer order... i even ordered the LED plug for the filter !!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

btw this is the filter i am talking about


----------



## fast_fate

Exciting stuff everyone








Got what feels like a start on a "naked mock" today (no cables or plumbing)
But fly out to work tomorrow for 2 weeks.
Hopefully everyone's will have heaps of updates to keep me going while I'm away.

First proper update in my build log....

*S*alive*8*

Happy to discover that 280 rads do fit in the mid chamber sections of the S8








and I like it


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I think I'm probably the only person in the history of CaseLabs that's received a case faster than anyone else... Seeing as I worked down the street from their building, it literally took 5 minutes from the time they contacted me to let me know it was done, to the time the box was loaded inside the back of my car... But what an experience though. To get that call or notification that your case is done and that it's shipped (or to come pick it up in my case). Then receive the box, and the case exceeds your expectations. Priceless.


----------



## Mega Man

not enough time for pic, ill have ot get them up later ! nice cases everyone !


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You could put it in the watercooling, Intel build logs, or the CaseLabs forums. I'd put it in the Intel buildlogs, because it seems to get the most traffic (from me at least) but it's up to you.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice, but did you put a rad where the power supply is supposed to go?
> 
> Edit: Derp, its a top down view. Whoops.


Thanks, just wondering where the best place is where it will be with most of the other similar builds.

Haha, yeah it's a top down view. I can see exactly what you thought it was,though. Looked like a side view with the motherboard tray and tubing going into a CPU block. It's actually tubing routed around to the left side of the case (haven't seen anyone else do this in a Mercury and I wanted to do it that way to make some of the tubing runs visible on that side of the case), coming in and out of the GPU block.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Oooo pretty... Keep it clear.


Thanks! But you think so? I like it but I was going to run pastel blue since white and blue is kind of the color scheme. Mostly white, but with some blue things here and there. Mostly the blue sleeving, which is actually white, tan, and blue, as you can see. I'd like to find a way to integrate some gold carbon fiber wrap accents somewhere, which matches the tan sleeving.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I think I'm probably the only person in the history of CaseLabs that's received a case faster than anyone else... Seeing as I worked down the street from their building, it literally took 5 minutes from the time they contacted me to let me know it was done, to the time the box was loaded inside the back of my car... But what an experience though. To get that call or notification that your case is done and that it's shipped (or to come pick it up in my case). Then receive the box, and the case exceeds your expectations. Priceless.


that would be soo dangerous to my wallet, to live so close to their facility.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Exciting stuff everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got what feels like a start on a "naked mock" today (no cables or plumbing)
> But fly out to work tomorrow for 2 weeks.
> Hopefully everyone's will have heaps of updates to keep me going while I'm away.
> 
> First proper update in my build log....
> 
> *S*alive*8*
> 
> Happy to discover that 280 rads do fit in the mid chamber sections of the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I like it


And that is the new case for my SR2.
That or a heavily modded TJ07....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And that is the new case for my SR2.
> That or a heavily modded TJ07....


SR2 won't fit B-, gonna have to be the TJ I think. 12" is still the max Motherboard height. Width up to ~13"


----------



## longroadtrip

I'll just leave this here...









http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_5915_zpse187c40d.jpg.html


----------



## PCModderMike

Sweet! A box made in the USA!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> SR2 won't fit B-, gonna have to be the TJ I think. 12" is still the max Motherboard height. Width up to ~13"


This.

Time to step up to a TX10 and just go crazy. Magoo can live in the other half of the case


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And that is the new case for my SR2.
> That or a heavily modded TJ07....
> 
> 
> 
> SR2 won't fit B-, gonna have to be the TJ I think. 12" is still the max Motherboard height. Width up to ~13"
Click to expand...

I just did a measure up....1 1/2" too small.

Caselabs sucks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I just did a measure up....1 1/2" too small.
> 
> Caselabs sucks.


Lol, that's funny. Considering that HPTX is a joke size in the first place, EVGA should have made it in an SSI-EEB form factor. They could have done it easily enough and not sacrificed anything.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This.
> 
> Time to step up to a TX10 and just go crazy. Magoo can live in the other half of the case


Or time to step up to a more compatible motherboard form factor.


----------



## wermad




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I just did a measure up....1 1/2" too small.
> 
> Caselabs sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's funny. Considering that HPTX is a joke size in the first place, EVGA should have made it in an SSI-EEB form factor. They could have done it easily enough and not sacrificed anything.
Click to expand...

Except power phases....

7 16x PCI-e slots....

All these things require traces. SSI-E doesnt have the board real estate.

HPTX was a necessity for an overclocking 2CPU board. The ASUS Z9 is SSI-E but it has 4 less DIMM slots and only 4 x16 slots

And calling my board a joke when you have a E-ATX board when an ATX 'could have been done easily enough' is a bit laughable.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Except power phases....
> 
> 7 16x PCI-e slots....
> 
> All these things require traces. SSI-E doesnt have the board real estate.
> 
> HPTX was a necessity for an overclocking 2CPU board. The ASUS Z9 is SSI-E but it has 4 less DIMM slots and only 4 x16 slots
> 
> And calling my board a joke when you have a E-ATX board when an ATX 'could have been done easily enough' is a bit laughable.


No longer fancy the LD V8 eh?

MM does give you the option for Horizon w/ HPTX support:



Though, build quality is good, its no CL tbh


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Except power phases....
> 
> 7 16x PCI-e slots....
> 
> All these things require traces. SSI-E doesnt have the board real estate.
> 
> HPTX was a necessity for an overclocking 2CPU board. The ASUS Z9 is SSI-E but it has 4 less DIMM slots and only 4 x16 slots
> 
> And calling my board a joke when you have a E-ATX board when an ATX 'could have been done easily enough' is a bit laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> No longer fancy the LD V8 eh?
> 
> MM does give you the option for Horizon w/ HPTX support:
> 
> 
> 
> Though, build quality is good, its no CL tbh
Click to expand...

Werm,you know me better than to recommend that wobbly pile of excreta known as Mountain Mods......
I was thinking of going mental and modding crap out of the V8 but,tbh,I have always loved the 07 and have never seen a good SR2/07 build. You can see where this is going.......
Not that I wouldnt consider the SMH 10,I like the look of that too....its a few months away yet,I may even take a break from building for a few months,customer builds have chewed up a lot of time recently and im starting to get jaded. May get back into hardcore part testing again for a change of scenery.


----------



## wermad

They're not bad tbh but could be better. They do have good support on "horizon" layouts where CL is just catching up. I'm sure CL will cook up something with 10 slots and hptx in horizon.

Ugh, the TJ07 is so overhyped and played out imho. Why not a TJ11? A member scored one for ~£200 preowned on fleabay.

Here's a nice looking build:



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1637113


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> that would be soo dangerous to my wallet, to live so close to their facility.


Even after I got it, it took me a little over a month to actually open up the box and take it out... I didn't have all the components for my build at that time, so removing it from the box and having it sit around collecting dust would have been pointless. I'm glad I waited though, because it's given me clarity on a number of other things I want to do with my build.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They're not bad tbh but could be better. They do have good support on "horizon" layouts where CL is just catching up. I'm sure CL will cook up something with 10 slots and hptx in horizon.
> 
> Ugh, the TJ07 is so overhyped and played out imho. Why not a TJ11? A member scored one for ~£200 preowned on fleabay.
> 
> Here's a nice looking build:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1637113


Dont like the 11,strange but true.
The 07 has been overdone for good reason,it is a classic and really modder friendly.
Still looking at the s8,I can lift and move the board over a fraction,I really need to look deeper at it.


----------



## wermad

Have you contacted them about a custom case? I know MM takes renderings and if you're willing to pay for it, can custom make your own case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Except power phases....
> 
> 7 16x PCI-e slots....
> 
> All these things require traces. SSI-E doesnt have the board real estate.
> 
> HPTX was a necessity for an overclocking 2CPU board. The ASUS Z9 is SSI-E but it has 4 less DIMM slots and only 4 x16 slots
> 
> *And calling my board a joke when you have a E-ATX board when an ATX 'could have been done easily enough' is a bit laughable*.


B-, your getting tweaked from that? I wasn't saying "your" board is a joke, I was saying the form factor is, that's just my honest opinion. As to my board, I DO wish it had been made as an ATX instead, but at least it will still fit in almost every ATX case made, the same can definitely not be said about HPTX, which has what? Like 12-18 cases that might fit? I honestly think the size that EVGA chose was done to make it as "over the top" as they could, I'm not honestly sure it was needed. Maybe it was, but I don't think so. I think that they could have done it in an SSI-E form factor and had it work the same. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not that I wouldnt consider the SMH 10,I like the look of that too....


Do it! seriously. so i can steal all your ideas and you can show me how to lay da copper pipes


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Except power phases....
> 
> 7 16x PCI-e slots....
> 
> All these things require traces. SSI-E doesnt have the board real estate.
> 
> HPTX was a necessity for an overclocking 2CPU board. The ASUS Z9 is SSI-E but it has 4 less DIMM slots and only 4 x16 slots
> 
> *And calling my board a joke when you have a E-ATX board when an ATX 'could have been done easily enough' is a bit laughable*.
> 
> 
> 
> B-, your getting tweaked from that? I wasn't saying "your" board is a joke, I was saying the form factor is, that's just my honest opinion. As to my board, I DO wish it had been made as an ATX instead, but at least it will still fit in almost every ATX case made, the same can definitely not be said about HPTX, which has what? Like 12-18 cases that might fit? I honestly think the size that EVGA chose was done to make it as "over the top" as they could, I'm not honestly sure it was needed. Maybe it was, but I don't think so. I think that they could have done it in an SSI-E form factor and had it work the same. Again, just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Its been a long day......


----------



## wermad

Bloody hell, this setup is super heavy the mb tray's rear panel has a slight bow to it







. No wonder the Blackhawk ultra couldn't cope. This thing is a pig. I have yet to fill it w/ water









edit: my brackets are shipping but wth CL! i chose usps priority w/ the chance of delivery tomorrow. For some reason, CL shipped it via FedEx so it looks like I'm gonna have to wait even longer. Lame


----------



## stickg1

Playing with the rig again today, new fans!


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking good stick.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Playing with the rig again today, new fans!


Love the colors, what fans are those?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Love the colors, what fans are those?


The Silverstone FQ121 - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=459


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The Silverstone FQ121 - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=459


Cool beans. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ovrclck

I finally received my other ssd today. Trying to figure out how to properly mount my drives. Does this look correct? Not sure how the sata power gets connected in this position. Sorry for all the questions. Case Labs n00b here.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo Zuko

Those silverstone fans look awesome. But I'm reading still not up to the might of the GTs.


----------



## Anoxy

Got my SM8 switched to rATX....I think I like it, but I'm not really sure right now, especially since I don't have plexi blocks on my 780s.

It was a pain in the arse disassembling it completely and then putting it back together again, but I enjoy that kinda stuff. Only bummer was that after reassembling I realized I put the front panel on upside down lol..



The rads fit quite nicely, though the RX480 is really tight with the drop-in....had to force it in there a bit so the screw holes lined up. The fan controller fits absolutely perfect. Getting my motherboard and CPU block mounted, and then waiting on some new fuji poly for my 780s before I drop those in there.


----------



## deafboy

SR2 in a tj07 would be a pain, lol. Doable though.


----------



## Anoxy

Couple more poopy pics of my white boy in a dark grey and black overcoat...




I love the grey. It seems to have a slight bluish tint in person, at least to my eyes.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I may reverse my SM8 too... Looks nice and allows you to see the cool side of the GPU blocks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Couple more poopy pics of my white boy in a dark grey and black overcoat...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the grey. It seems to have a slight bluish tint in person, at least to my eyes.


That looks smashing!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I finally received my other ssd today. Trying to figure out how to properly mount my drives. Does this look correct? Not sure how the sata power gets connected in this position. Sorry for all the questions. Case Labs n00b here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


No they go on the other side. We'll need to make that clearer in the instructions







The forward positions are a little easier to work with as well, unless you need them all You have them in the rear.


----------



## MacG32

It's here!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I finally received my other ssd today. Trying to figure out how to properly mount my drives. Does this look correct? Not sure how the sata power gets connected in this position. Sorry for all the questions. Case Labs n00b here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No they go on the other side. We'll need to make that clearer in the instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forward positions are a little easier to work with as well, unless you need them all You have them in the rear.
Click to expand...

I'll give that a try. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Block on and back in the S3


----------



## stickg1

Looks sharp bneg

Bling blough!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Couple more poopy pics of my white boy in a dark grey and black overcoat...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the grey. It seems to have a slight bluish tint in person, at least to my eyes.


Love that color combo.


----------



## FrancisJF

How do you guys reverse the Merlin series? I wanna try that when I get couple of more SM5 accessories and some stuff from Frozen...


----------



## stickg1

Just completely dismantle the case and flip the mobo tray over and put on the other side off the case. The entire case is completely symmetrical.


----------



## ADragg

Guys, I'm about to order some 1.25" Case Feet aluminum feet for my white Mercury S5. Same as the one's on Snef's Purple Chimera build, except I can't decide if I want to go with white to match the rest of my build, or if I should stick with the natural brushed aluminum. Any suggestions? My build is very white, with every little thing possible in white, except some blue in the sleeving and Pastel Blue coolant. The obvious choice is white, but the bare aluminum also looks great in Snef's white build.


----------



## SortOfGrim

go for bare, you can paint it later


----------



## B NEGATIVE

GPU shroud done for the S3 build,now off to the shed to paint it....


----------



## stickg1

What material is that?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What material is that?


Aluminum.
Its grey primer.


----------



## stickg1

Really impressive!









I think someone mentioned in the gallery, and I agree with them, it would be nice to see a little bit of that nickel around the plexi. I guess it really depends if you're going to have any other nickel in the case or not though.

But either way, well done! I can't even begin to imagine how meticulous it is to cut such tight corners and curves like that in a piece of aluminum.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> GPU shroud done for the S3 build,now off to the shed to paint it....


Nice.

So........what's your blood type?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> GPU shroud done for the S3 build,now off to the shed to paint it....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> So........what's your blood type?
Click to expand...

Finally,someone gets it......


----------



## X-Nine

Some nice looking rigs going on in here! Sorry for not being around much. Had surgery rotation last week, this week is finals and CPEs. I'll be back in full swing at the end of the week when all is said and done.


----------



## wermad

Almost there







. Also, need to join the club officially


----------



## Roikyou

Really wanting to move on to a Caselabs case. Currently running NZXT Switch 810, tired of the 1/2 clearance behind the motherboard and cramped quarters with a 360 and 240 rad. My question or reason for post, what is the best Caselabs case either single or double wide to handle two 360's or the current 360 240 rad's? (been thinking of th10 but that's 480 and would look bare with an atx motherboard, could move up to 480's but over kill for one 4770k and 780 ti class on water but the room would be great)

Thanks


----------



## stickg1

Sounds like the SM8 is just right for you.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sounds like the SM8 is just right for you.


That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10. As the SMA8 and SMH10 are close to the same, just different layout.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10. As the SMA8 and SMH10 are close to the same, just different layout.


M8 is good if you just need space for 360's, Merlin SM8 is a good option too if you want to go single wide case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Res bits have arrived,thanks to the guys at PARVUM for taking time out to quickly run these off for me. Hats of to Justin and Shaun!.

Full length bay with Aquaero mount




Now...where did i put that bottle of Chloroform?.............


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Really wanting to move on to a Caselabs case. Currently running NZXT Switch 810, tired of the 1/2 clearance behind the motherboard and cramped quarters with a 360 and 240 rad. My question or reason for post, what is the best Caselabs case either single or double wide to handle two 360's or the current 360 240 rad's? (been thinking of th10 but that's 480 and would look bare with an atx motherboard, could move up to 480's but over kill for one 4770k and 780 ti class on water but the room would be great)
> 
> Thanks


i had the same problems with my corsair 750d. migrated to a caselabs sm8 and its been great. running a 480 and 360 both in push/pull, still have a ton of space, also have alot of clearance space in the back as the sm8 is 11 inchs wide versus the 750d only 9 inches.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i had the same problems with my corsair 750d. migrated to a caselabs sm8 and its been great. running a 480 and 360 both in push/pull, still have a ton of space, also have alot of clearance space in the back as the sm8 is 11 inchs wide versus the 750d only 9 inches.


I agree with you, the SM8 is one of my favorite cases, its reversible, you can get a pedestal in the future if you need it...


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10.


TH10....FTW! You didn't know it...but I'm a poet.


----------



## wermad

STH10, beast can do 140mm fans w/ ease


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10. As the SMA8 and SMH10 are close to the same, just different layout.


No matter what case you get, you wont regret it, but I tell you this, CaseLabs is very addictive.


----------



## Roikyou

Tough part is the price is so close between the three, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10, just little more for the TH10 and so much room, dwarf what I have but should never complain about space again...

width x Height x Depth
Switch 810
235x605x577mm
SMA8 & SMH10
286x654x675
TH10
381x637x662

Bad thing about the TH10, I'll want to do two 480's...just for uniform, would look weird with 360 or 240...

You know, I noticed we were talking about both the SM8 and SMA8, think I was looking more at the SMA8 for more room, as the SM8 is close to the Switch but more width (which is one of the key things I'm looking for)


----------



## stickg1

You think there will ever be a pedestal for the SM5? I noticed the S5 has one.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You think there will ever be a pedestal for the SM5? I noticed the S5 has one.


I asked that same question a year ago when I had first picked up the SM5....in short, I was told there were no plans for it.

Part of the reason I decided to all of the sudden go with an S5 is the future possibility of picking up a pedestal.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Tough part is the price is so close between the three, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10, just little more for the TH10 and so much room, dwarf what I have but should never complain about space again...
> 
> width x Height x Depth
> Switch 810
> 235x605x577mm
> SMA8 & SMH10
> 286x654x675
> TH10
> 381x637x662
> 
> Bad thing about the TH10, I'll want to do two 480's...just for uniform, would look weird with 360 or 240...
> 
> You know, I noticed we were talking about both the SM8 and SMA8, think I was looking more at the SMA8 for more room, as the SM8 is close to the Switch but more width (which is one of the key things I'm looking for)


I had five 480mm radiators in my old TH10. Its a great case, not too tall (like the sth10) and not too wide (like a MM). If you want something a bit similar, why not an M8/M10? Has the cube design of the TH10 but in a "smaller" package.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I never saw the S5 before until after I bought this SM5. I do like the lay down bench aspect of it. But I plan to use the SM5 for a while and considering I typically only run single GPU setups I shouldn't really outgrow it, not if I were a sensible human-being but sadly that's not always the case for me.









The only need I see is having room for more HDDs eventually for storage and redundancy. They do have the Flex-Bay mounts but that could potentially reduce rad space.

I'll see how we're looking on temps once I get the RX360 v2 and CPU block installed. I'm running a Coolgate 240mm Ultra currently in a GPU only loop and temps couldn't be much lower. I've been running about a 5-6C delta water temp full load for hours. So I might not need all that rad. But what I feel I "need" and what a normal person would consider necessary could tend to vary on occasion.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had five 480mm radiators in my old TH10. Its a great case, not too tall (like the sth10) and not too wide (like a MM). If you want something a bit similar, why not an M8/M10? Has the cube design of the TH10 but in a "smaller" package.


Looking at the dimensions of the M8/M10, they're the same, must be the same as SMA8 and SMH10, different format.

Anyone find they needed the special mounts for the Aquaero 6 that case labs supplies or did it mount with no issues?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Looking at the dimensions of the M8/M10, they're the same, must be the same as SMA8 and SMH10, different format.
> 
> Anyone find they needed the special mounts for the Aquaero 6 that case labs supplies or did it mount with no issues?


the "8" and "10" refer to the slots. Personally, I'd go w/ 10 slots in case you need it. I'm forced to put my sound card on slot #9 since it won't fit inside with the gpu's.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> the "8" and "10" refer to the slots. Personally, I'd go w/ 10 slots in case you need it. I'm forced to put my sound card on slot #9 since it won't fit inside with the gpu's.


I also noticed that the 8 has more clearance above the motherboard, 100mm, one of my gripes with the switch 810 and the 10 has 59mm.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I also noticed that the 8 has more clearance above the motherboard, 100mm, one of my gripes with the switch 810 and the 10 has 59mm.


if you choose a reverse atx orientation, you will have clearance to put a 60mm thick rad up top for the smh10. if you choose the 39' top cover, you could easily run push and pull.


----------



## Roikyou

So are the top covers just open, snap on to the top of the case? So, if you mounted your radiator on top of the case, two 360's, with fans either on top, bottom or both, the extended top just snaps over the top of the radiators?

Light bulb just lit up, if the top does snap on top of it, a drain port on a radiator for filling or draining (harder cause thats the highest point) would be a nice option, maybe a 240 or 360 at a lower point in the case would be another option.

Bulb went dim again, another 60 bucks pushes it in the 500 range and you might as well go the T10 or TH10 route...

So, if you want to save a buck and want to mount two 360's in the top, loose two bays, M8 is the way to go. If you want 10 bays and probably having to extend the top, M10 is the way to go or move up to T10 or TH10.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Looking at the dimensions of the M8/M10, they're the same, must be the same as SMA8 and SMH10, different format.
> 
> Anyone find they needed the special mounts for the Aquaero 6 that case labs supplies or did it mount with no issues?


The mounts are very nice and they do help with mounting the Aquaero because they are not uniform. I have 2 and 1 I had to use this with and the other one I was able to mount with a regular mount.


----------



## wermad

The top cover, like all the covers, are easily removable. they just push out from their retaining clips. Tops typically come standard with no clearance for fans, albeit you can clear screws w/ tall heads. They do offer option tops that will extend the top. Enough to fit a thick rad w/ push pull so that free's up the main chamber.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/tops/

edit: you can also add a pedestal


----------



## JottaD

I´m happy, very happy......

This order is marked as Shipped


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The top cover, like all the covers, are easily removable. they just push out from their retaining clips. Tops typically come standard with no clearance for fans, albeit you can clear screws w/ tall heads. They do offer option tops that will extend the top. Enough to fit a thick rad w/ push pull so that free's up the main chamber.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/tops/
> 
> edit: you can also add a pedestal


Looking at the tops, they're more expensive after the purchase than during the purchase. Looking to pull the trigger, started to pull the trigger on the M8 for the clearance as I don't need the bays but the M10 would be more bays and just add the extension now to save money from doing it later...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Looking at the tops, they're more expensive after the purchase than during the purchase. Looking to pull the trigger, started to pull the trigger on the M8 for the clearance as I don't need the bays but the M10 would be more bays and just add the extension now to save money from doing it later...


Btw, have you considered the "hot" S8? Its the darling CL case right now


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Btw, have you considered the "hot" S8? Its the darling CL case right now


No clue what that is...

Surfing around to see how extended tops work on these case, if you did an 85mm or 120mm, stuck the radiator up there, enough room I'm assuming to run hoses?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> No clue what that is...
> 
> Surfing around to see how extended tops work on these case, if you did an 85mm or 120mm, stuck the radiator up there, enough room I'm assuming to run hoses?


Mercury S8:



http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/

Depends on your rad thickness and fans. Radiators range from ~30mm up to 86mm. Most 120mm fans are 25mm thick.

Ie: alphacool UT60 is 60mm + two sets of fans for push/pull adds another 50mm (25mm + 25mm), so your total thickness is 110mm (not counting screw heads btw).

What do you plan to watercool?


----------



## protzman

Uhhg still waiting for mine







10 days and counting!


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mercury S8:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/
> 
> Depends on your rad thickness and fans. Radiators range from ~30mm up to 86mm. Most 120mm fans are 25mm thick.
> 
> Ie: alphacool UT60 is 60mm + two sets of fans for push/pull adds another 50mm (25mm + 25mm), so your total thickness is 110mm (not counting screw heads btw).
> 
> What do you plan to watercool?


Just a 4770k and 780 ti classy. I was planning on switching out my XSPC RX360 and RX240 for two Alphacool UT 60's to put on the top. Probably just going to run one set up fans, probably in a push, currently running a pull with no issues. But I like having room for options in the future...

Probably could get away with just the M8 running a single fan.


----------



## wermad

You can get by w/ medium thick rads like the XT45s. Rule of thumb for wc: for every cpu/gpu, 120mmx120mmx30mm in rad is a starting point. Keep in mind that more rad will not necessarily mean more cooling (law of diminishing return). But it does look cool and fits with the ocn mantra of overkill (see my rig)







.


----------



## VaporX

While the Caselabs cases are designed with water cooling in mind I think people overlook the amazing cooling you can get on air. The rig I took to LANOC and SalukiLAN is a Caselabs Mercury S3 with an I 7 4770K and a 290X Tri-X inside. We windowed the GPU side to show off the card and solid paneled the other side. To give the case proper air flow I am using a Water 2.0 Extreme cooler in the front with 4 stock Thermaltake fans. The software for the Extreme is set to Silent mode so the fans are running very slow and super quiet. To this I added dual Fractal Design 140mm fans at the top both as intake and then a single Fractal 140mm at the rear as the sole exhaust.

Under heavy gaming load the 290X is only hitting at 70C and the CPU at 50C, (both at stock) the liquid temp in the cooler has never broke above 30C. The system temp from the motherboard is reading around 44C and all of this with the case being so quiet that even with your ear to it you cannot hear it. The massive positive airflow I have going helps a lot, the rear fan is moving more air out of it than some fans at their highest speeds. In fact just putting my hand over the rear vent area, not the fan I can feel some serious air flow.

For what I want to do, which is show off a video card and keep my system quiet and cool these cases are the best. I know most people think water cooling with these cases and a custom loop. I can tell you a more basic build will excel in this case as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sounds like the SM8 is just right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10. As the SMA8 and SMH10 are close to the same, just different layout.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> That was one of my considerations, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10. As the SMA8 and SMH10 are close to the same, just different layout.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what case you get, you wont regret it, but I tell you this, CaseLabs is very addictive.
Click to expand...

all very valid points !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Tough part is the price is so close between the three, SMA8, SMH10 and TH10, just little more for the TH10 and so much room, dwarf what I have but should never complain about space again...


th10 you wont need another case unless you want tx10 !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had five 480mm radiators in my old TH10. Its a great case, not too tall (like the sth10) and not too wide (like a MM). If you want something a bit similar, why not an M8/M10? Has the cube design of the TH10 but in a "smaller" package.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the dimensions of the M8/M10, they're the same, must be the same as SMA8 and SMH10, different format.
> 
> Anyone find they needed the special mounts for the Aquaero 6 that case labs supplies or did it mount with no issues?
Click to expand...

no, i have 4 aqaueros and i found if you just loosen the mounts ( the bay mount ) via the 4 faceplate screws you can get them to fit without issue, at least i did, and i am talking with CL to get them to make 2 different mounts for them, 1 for the bays so you dont even need the faceplate/ 5.25 mounts and the other so you can mount them on a vert/horzontal mount !! hoping he will do it, he said it is on his todo list, but if more ppl ask, it may get moved up !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> So are the top covers just open, snap on to the top of the case? So, if you mounted your radiator on top of the case, two 360's, with fans either on top, bottom or both, the extended top just snaps over the top of the radiators?
> 
> Light bulb just lit up, if the top does snap on top of it, a drain port on a radiator for filling or draining (harder cause thats the highest point) would be a nice option, maybe a 240 or 360 at a lower point in the case would be another option.


yes, if you have not see it here is a great review @ where he describes the top. i love his reviews as his videos are very thorough
to see the top you want to be ~ 11:00



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Looking at the dimensions of the M8/M10, they're the same, must be the same as SMA8 and SMH10, different format.
> 
> Anyone find they needed the special mounts for the Aquaero 6 that case labs supplies or did it mount with no issues?
> 
> 
> 
> The mounts are very nice and they do help with mounting the Aquaero because they are not uniform. I have 2 and 1 I had to use this with and the other one I was able to mount with a regular mount.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can get by w/ medium thick rads like the XT45s. Rule of thumb for wc: for every cpu/gpu, 120mmx120mmx30mm in rad is a starting point. Keep in mind that more rad will not necessarily mean more cooling (law of diminishing return). But it does look cool and fits with the ocn mantra of overkill (see my rig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


basic idea is 1+ each component you watercool ( MOBO vrm/ nb/sb, ram, hdds, aquaero ect dont need any added )


----------



## Neo Zuko

Can u top mount a sm8 pedestal and still use the top sm8 drop in mount on the main case?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Can u top mount a sm8 pedestal and still use the top sm8 drop in mount on the main case?


You cant.


----------



## Ixander

But you can mod the botton of the pedestal and use it as a drop in mount.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Thanks, no need to worry about that kind of layout then.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Just a 4770k and 780 ti classy. I was planning on switching out my XSPC RX360 and RX240 for two Alphacool UT 60's to put on the top. Probably just going to run one set up fans, probably in a push, currently running a pull with no issues. But I like having room for options in the future...
> 
> Probably could get away with just the M8 running a single fan.


this is my M8, 2 360's push-pull, with the 85mm extended top.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> this is my M8, 2 360's push-pull, with the 85mm extended top.


That 85mm is big, I would hate to see the 120mm version. Do you have any pictures of the radiators under the top lid/compartment?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Just a 4770k and 780 ti classy. I was planning on switching out my XSPC RX360 and RX240 for two Alphacool UT 60's to put on the top. Probably just going to run one set up fans, probably in a push, currently running a pull with no issues. But I like having room for options in the future...
> 
> Probably could get away with just the M8 running a single fan.


You originally said you only wanted room for 2x 360 rads right? Why not just get the SM8? (not the SMA8) Two 360s fit easily, and if you want to upgrade to a 480 in the top, you can get the 31mm extended top and run a 60mm thick 480 in push/pull.

With only a 4770k and 780Ti, you won't need much more than that. But if you really think you'll need or want all that extra rad space for future upgrades, by all means this is OCN.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You originally said you only wanted room for 2x 360 rads right? Why not just get the SM8? (not the SMA8) Two 360s fit easily, and if you want to upgrade to a 480 in the top, you can get the 31mm extended top and run a 60mm thick 480 in push/pull.
> 
> With only a 4770k and 780Ti, you won't need much more than that. But if you really think you'll need or want all that extra rad space for future upgrades, by all means this is OCN.


Reminds me of the Switch 810, just nicer, kind of have the Magnum line in mind honestly. Just a little more money, you can go the magnum line.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Reminds me of the Switch 810, just nicer, kind of have the Magnum line in mind honestly. Just a little more money, you can go the magnum line.


Right, the difference being that with the SM8 you can mount 2 HDDs and 2 SSDs natively behind the motherboard, so you don't need any ODD bays. Also, you have support for pedestals, whereas those have to be custom made for the Switch 810. But if you have the room for the massive Magnum line, go for it.


----------



## Ixander

actually the M8 is not that massive, just 4 inches wider than the SM8.


----------



## Roikyou

There was just someone in the last couple days in Portland selling a T10 for 450 but I missed that one...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> There was just someone in the last couple days in Portland selling a T10 for 450 but I missed that one...


I have had my Sm8 since launch and I have no need to upgrade to something larger.

The M8 would only be if I wanted to change things up a bit.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I have had my Sm8 since launch and I have no need to upgrade to something larger.
> 
> The M8 would only be if I wanted to change things up a bit.


You should get an S8.


----------



## Ixander

my M8 without the extended top cover.


----------



## Roikyou

Do you have a shot of how you run the hoses? Difficult choosing between T10 and M8 or M10 with 85mm top. Cheaper route is M8/10 but you get the removable lid. The T10, you get the space without dealing with a lid but the lid is an interesting option...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> There was just someone in the last couple days in Portland selling a T10 for 450 but I missed that one...


i got both my m8 and th10 for 250, they are both epic, and rare! ( m8 has drop in rads, th10 is gloss white ! )


----------



## Ixander

PSU side, plenty of space to run tubing and cables.


----------



## Ixander

i was like you when i was ready to buy my second caselabs, i was looking at the M8 with extended top or the T10, but I ended up getting the M8.


----------



## Anoxy

Some more progress shots:




Love this reservoir. It's massive. Got 4 white LEDs in the bottom of it so it will illuminate nicely.

Really considering some Dominator Platinum ram, or maybe silver Vengeance Pro, but it's so spendy and I don't really NEED it.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Some more progress shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this reservoir. It's massive. Got 4 white LEDs in the bottom of it so it will illuminate nicely.


looks great!


----------



## wermad

Stren, please update my info:

-STH10
-"Mont Noir 2.0"
- http://www.overclock.net/t/1469897/build-log-mont-noir-2-0-sth10-quad-lightnings-5x1-eyefinity-140mm-rads-and-fans


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You should get an S8.


Ha. I knew you where going to say that. Who doesn't want one just running out of space on my fun desk and work desk.


----------



## MacG32

Looking much gooderer this way.


----------



## Roikyou

So I pulled the trigger on the T10, starting to think the M10 with 85mm extender would have been a better choice as Ixander posted the M8 with the radiator's on top, I like the idea as I'm moving to the Aquacool's as previously mentioned for the sole purpose of having the drain port option instead of the "T" line I've got now..

If you have a 360 with drain port in the front bays with 120.3 flex mount, with drain facing down, that would be your lowest point to drain the radiators, and with a 360 on the top, you would have a point to bleed air out and fill without dealing with my 5 1/4" bay reservoir.

Just my crazy thoughts...


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I asked that same question a year ago when I had first picked up the SM5....in short, I was told there were no plans for it.
> 
> Part of the reason I decided to all of the sudden go with an S5 is the future possibility of picking up a pedestal.


New buildlog to go along with a new S5 I hope


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I asked that same question a year ago when I had first picked up the SM5....in short, I was told there were no plans for it.
> 
> Part of the reason I decided to all of the sudden go with an S5 is the future possibility of picking up a pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> New buildlog to go along with a new S5 I hope
Click to expand...

Planning on it...if I could actually get my hands on the case.








It was ordered the 23rd of February, and it's been awaiting fulfillment ever since. I got word that there were some QC issues with my case, so it's been held even longer to address those.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Planning on it...if I could actually get my hands on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ordered the 23rd of February, and it's been awaiting fulfillment ever since. I got word that there were some QC issues with my case, so it's been held even longer to address those.


If I can count, that's 12 business days...long time to wait...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Planning on it...if I could actually get my hands on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ordered the 23rd of February, and it's been awaiting fulfillment ever since. I got word that there were some QC issues with my case, so it's been held even longer to address those.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can count, that's 12 business days...long time to wait...
Click to expand...

Yes, very long time to wait...add the weekends in there, and it's been painful.


----------



## Roikyou

ya, I didn't add the weekends as the website says 7 to 10 business days which assuming is an aproximate. I've got a four day weekend, not this weekend, but the next which I was hoping to break down and rebuild but with this news about your order, not confident that's going to happen...


----------



## Michalius

Pedestal is the reason I'm thinking about switching to the S5 over my current SM5 as well. Tis a shame they aren't going to release one.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> ya, I didn't add the weekends as the website says 7 to 10 business days which assuming is an aproximate. I've got a four day weekend, not this weekend, but the next which I was hoping to break down and rebuild but with this news about your order, not confident that's going to happen...


Ya, I know the website only accounts for business days when giving estimates for processing time. I'm just at my limits so to me the whole thing has been ridiculously long.
I'm trying to remain positive though, I'm glad they're taking the time to make sure the case leaves them in the best possible condition. Also, I've been pretty busy with personal things, so I have no free time anyway.


----------



## VSG

So can I request some of you people to take a gander at this build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1189051/build-log-caselabs-tx10-d-dual-3960xs-quadfire-7970s-crossfire-6990s-watercooled/0_50

I have been offered the opportunity to get the case (with accessories and free delivery) for $700 or $500 with trading in my 900D. I would like to get it down to $475 or so but what do you guys think? I currently have 1 system as linked in my sig although I may transfer over the motherboard and CPU to the other side and make it a rig for my girlfriend when Haswell-E comes out. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I don't want to get this unless I know I will do it justice. Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So can I request some of you people to take a gander at this build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1189051/build-log-caselabs-tx10-d-dual-3960xs-quadfire-7970s-crossfire-6990s-watercooled/0_50
> 
> I have been offered the opportunity to get the case (with accessories and free delivery) for $700 or $500 with trading in my 900D. I would like to get it down to $475 or so but what do you guys think? I currently have 1 system as linked in my sig although I may transfer over the motherboard and CPU to the other side and make it a rig for my girlfriend when Haswell-E comes out. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I don't want to get this unless I know I will do it justice. Thanks!


With the two pedestals? Trade in your 900D and that's a fair deal. This is probably well over $1k brand new.


----------



## VSG

Single pedestal, right? He said he had $300 or so of accessories which he would include so I imagine it is the extended top, Mo.Ra mount and pedestal.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ya, I know the website only accounts for business days when giving estimates for processing time. I'm just at my limits so to me the whole thing has been ridiculously long.
> I'm trying to remain positive though, I'm glad they're taking the time to make sure the case leaves them in the best possible condition. Also, I've been pretty busy with personal things, so I have no free time anyway.


man, that's tough. i bet it has to do with the overload of s8 orders - which i was apart of (sorry). hopefully it ships today and gets to you by the end of the week.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Single pedestal, right? He said he had $300 or so of accessories which he would include so I imagine it is the extended top, Mo.Ra mount and pedestal.


Yup, you're correct. Looks like a 120mm extended top w/ a bottom pedestal. Still seems like a good deal w/ those extra components.

though, this thing is going to be massively huge. Better have the space for it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I asked that same question a year ago when I had first picked up the SM5....in short, I was told there were no plans for it.
> 
> Part of the reason I decided to all of the sudden go with an S5 is the future possibility of picking up a pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> New buildlog to go along with a new S5 I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Planning on it...if I could actually get my hands on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ordered the 23rd of February, and it's been awaiting fulfillment ever since. I got word that there were some QC issues with my case, so it's been held even longer to address those.
Click to expand...

Did you order something that was multi-colored? Keep in mind that the 7-10 business days is ONLY for black chassis. 1 Week Extra is added for cases of other colors. Plus, if they did have QC issues (probably with the paint), they aren't going to ship it out to you. Ensuring that you get what you pay for is extremely important. Rest assured, when you do get it, it will be the best unboxing you'll ever witness.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, you're correct. Looks like a 120mm extended top w/ a bottom pedestal. Still seems like a good deal w/ those extra components.
> 
> though, this thing is going to be massively huge. Better have the space for it


I know. I was going to wait it out till Gemini but if this deal goes through and the GF doesn't kill me for it, I think I may join this club sooner than I thought.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I know. I was going to wait it out till Gemini but if this deal goes through and the GF doesn't kill me for it, I think I may join this club sooner than I thought.


That's a screamin' deal! I'd be all over that... as long as you have room for it. You could build in one half and just use the other half for storage


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I know. I was going to wait it out till Gemini but if this deal goes through and the GF doesn't kill me for it, I think I may join this club sooner than I thought.


Do it!


----------



## VSG

The guy kept asking me if I was sure I wanted this monster and he sent me a picture for perspective. Anyway I am awaiting a list of parts he has so I know for sure what is being offered. That also gives me time to make sure I got enough space and the GF is ok with it


----------



## szeged

at that price i would tell him yes instantly without even thinking lol.


----------



## VSG

lol as I have mentioned the price is not really the issue, more like space and utilization of said space. The case is so big I will likely tempt myself to get a Mo.Ra, another 1-2 480 rads and then another set of hardware. The TX-10 is like a printer (Or Keurig or Blood monitor for example)- the actual unit seems fairly priced until you realize need to spend a week's salary on keeping it working over time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol as I have mentioned the price is not really the issue, more like space and utilization of said space. The case is so big I will likely tempt myself to get a Mo.Ra, another 1-2 480 rads and then another set of hardware. The TX-10 is like a printer (Or Keurig or Blood monitor for example)- the actual unit seems fairly priced until you realize need to spend a week's salary on keeping it working over time.


well if you decide it is too big, theres always my sth10 we talked about







i could even spice up the deal for you since you were the first interested in it.

I would hate to see the sth10 depart but its kinda hard to pour ln2 horizontally


----------



## VSG

You need not remind me, this guy wants my 900D so that's another thing. If I decide to just sell my 900D to him and not take the TX-10, you got a buyer


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You need not remind me, this guy wants my 900D so that's another thing. If I decide to just sell my 900D to him and not take the TX-10, you got a buyer


lol









Im hoping you just sell the 900D so i can get my sth10 sold, but id be happy for you if you got his awesome case instead


----------



## VSG

Each time I think about the TX-10, I picture Seross and his 6' case with dual pedestals on wheels mocking everything else in existence. I am just not sure I can handle my case being potentially bigger than me lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Each time I think about the TX-10, I picture Seross and his 6' case with dual pedestals on wheels mocking everything else in existence. I am just not sure I can handle my case being potentially bigger than me lol


haha







that would be a problem if living in a small place. It could also be a solution if homeless


----------



## VSG

Luckily we moved to a 2 story condo so space is not as big a deal as it was earlier. Anyway I will let you and everyone else know. Good to know that the deal sounds fair.


----------



## Knight26

I would like to be added to the list. I've had my SM8 since November but I've changing parts but I think I set for a little while.


----------



## Propanelgen

Caselabs has shipped my case, now its all about waiting for it to be transported to Norway and cleared through customs, I'm sure that's gonna take like 2 weeks








Anyways, I'm excited and are spending some time trying to design my loop while waiting.


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Caselabs has shipped my case, now its all about waiting for it to be transported to Norway and cleared through customs, I'm sure that's gonna take like 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited and are spending some time trying to design my loop while waiting.


So nice mine was yesterday

In transit
Estimated delivery :
Mon 3/17/2014 by 6:00 pm
Oslo NO

mine is a MAGNUM TH10 Case, which one is yours?

Lykke til


----------



## akira749

I finally finished my S5 Build a few days ago









I really love the CL Mercury Line!!! Can't wait to start my S8!!


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> mine is a MAGNUM TH10 Case, which one is yours?
> 
> Lykke til


Merlin ST10.
Good luck


----------



## Roikyou

Really thought about the Magnum TH10 but I know myself, I'd have to change over to 480 radiators and with a single gpu, aquaero 6, 5 1/4 reservoir/pump and one hard drive, it would look barren...


----------



## spartanxxx10

Hey guys,
Been an owner of a Merlin SM8 (and a HUGE lurker on these forums) for over year now. It's an awesome case and has done me very well. However, I'm looking to get more rad space for my 3 Unlocked 290s and also wanted to get dual loops going. I don't want a pedestal, but am trying to move up to an SMA8. Jim recommend this to be a pretty good place (should have thought of that myself) to see if anyone knew anyone who was looking at possibly buying an SM8 a reasonable deal. Feel free to shoot me a PM (I got pictures and all).

Any thoughts on this plan?

P.S. If there's any issue with this post, let me know -- just figured this thread had the most "CaseLabs-minded" individuals.

Thanks!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Each time I think about the TX-10, I picture Seross and his 6' case with dual pedestals on wheels mocking everything else in existence. I am just not sure I can handle my case being potentially bigger than me lol


Just do it as it is a awesome case you will not regret it!!!

Plus for that price it is a steal!!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> While the Caselabs cases are designed with water cooling in mind I think people overlook the amazing cooling you can get on air. The rig I took to LANOC and SalukiLAN is a Caselabs Mercury S3 with an I 7 4770K and a 290X Tri-X inside. We windowed the GPU side to show off the card and solid paneled the other side. To give the case proper air flow I am using a Water 2.0 Extreme cooler in the front with 4 stock Thermaltake fans. The software for the Extreme is set to Silent mode so the fans are running very slow and super quiet. To this I added dual Fractal Design 140mm fans at the top both as intake and then a single Fractal 140mm at the rear as the sole exhaust.
> 
> Under heavy gaming load the 290X is only hitting at 70C and the CPU at 50C, (both at stock) the liquid temp in the cooler has never broke above 30C. The system temp from the motherboard is reading around 44C and all of this with the case being so quiet that even with your ear to it you cannot hear it. The massive positive airflow I have going helps a lot, the rear fan is moving more air out of it than some fans at their highest speeds. In fact just putting my hand over the rear vent area, not the fan I can feel some serious air flow.
> 
> For what I want to do, which is show off a video card and keep my system quiet and cool these cases are the best. I know most people think water cooling with these cases and a custom loop. I can tell you a more basic build will excel in this case as well.


I would go out on a limb and say that most people would have spent the money on the custom loop first before they decide and get a CL case. I could never justify moving out of my Prodigy until I saw a certain Mercury S3 case go on sale here. Then again, I'm still a student and I do not have a real adult job yet, so I'm only thinking with a limited perspective.

That said, those are honestly great temps for what you have and these are indeed the best cases to showcase all the parts inside (especially with a top window).




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I finally finished my S5 Build a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the CL Mercury Line!!! Can't wait to start my S8!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the figure being inside the case! I wish I could fit mine inside, but the S3 wouldn't allow it. Great color scheme!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just do it as it is a awesome case you will not regret it!!!
> 
> Plus for that price it is a steal!!


I got the okay from my girlfriend so let's see. If this guy is still interested in the trade or buying my 900D, I will be joining you fine people


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got the okay from my girlfriend so let's see. If this guy is still interested in the trade or buying my 900D, I will be joining you fine people


That's a keeper.


----------



## VSG

I know, I am very lucky in that department.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got the okay from my girlfriend so let's see. If this guy is still interested in the trade or buying my 900D, I will be joining you fine people


Good luck dude


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> So I pulled the trigger on the T10, starting to think the M10 with 85mm extender would have been a better choice as Ixander posted the M8 with the radiator's on top, I like the idea as I'm moving to the Aquacool's as previously mentioned for the sole purpose of having the drain port option instead of the "T" line I've got now..
> 
> If you have a 360 with drain port in the front bays with 120.3 flex mount, with drain facing down, that would be your lowest point to drain the radiators, and with a 360 on the top, you would have a point to bleed air out and fill without dealing with my 5 1/4" bay reservoir.
> 
> Just my crazy thoughts...


nah you can get an extended top for the ths too, but imo it is not needed !~ there is plently of space above the mobo for them and you getta see the eye candy !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I know. I was going to wait it out till Gemini but if this deal goes through and the GF doesn't kill me for it, I think I may join this club sooner than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a screamin' deal! I'd be all over that... as long as you have room for it. You could build in one half and just use the other half for storage
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> at that price i would tell him yes instantly without even thinking lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got the okay from my girlfriend so let's see. If this guy is still interested in the trade or buying my 900D, I will be joining you fine people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck dude
Click to expand...

all of the above, i am dead set on buying new so i get exactly what i want for my next case, without question or i would buy it my self at that price, i hope you enjoy it ! and congrats !


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I asked that same question a year ago when I had first picked up the SM5....in short, I was told there were no plans for it.
> 
> Part of the reason I decided to all of the sudden go with an S5 is the future possibility of picking up a pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> New buildlog to go along with a new S5 I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Planning on it...if I could actually get my hands on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ordered the 23rd of February, and it's been awaiting fulfillment ever since. I got word that there were some QC issues with my case, so it's been held even longer to address those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you order something that was multi-colored? Keep in mind that the 7-10 business days is ONLY for black chassis. 1 Week Extra is added for cases of other colors. Plus, if they did have QC issues (probably with the paint), they aren't going to ship it out to you. Ensuring that you get what you pay for is extremely important. Rest assured, when you do get it, it will be the best unboxing you'll ever witness.
Click to expand...

Nope, all one color.
Like I said though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ya, I know the website only accounts for business days when giving estimates for processing time. I'm just at my limits so to me the whole thing has been ridiculously long.
> *I'm trying to remain positive though, I'm glad they're taking the time to make sure the case leaves them in the best possible condition. Also, I've been pretty busy with personal things, so I have no free time anyway.*


So it's cool.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I finally finished my S5 Build a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the CL Mercury Line!!! Can't wait to start my S8!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work.








That's really making me crave for my S5.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I love the figure being inside the case! I wish I could fit mine inside, but the S3 wouldn't allow it. Great color scheme!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really making me crave for my S5.


Thanks Mike! I can't wait to see what you'll do with it!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol as I have mentioned the price is not really the issue, more like space and utilization of said space. The case is so big I will likely tempt myself to get a Mo.Ra, another 1-2 480 rads and then another set of hardware. The TX-10 is like a printer (Or Keurig or Blood monitor for example)- the actual unit seems fairly priced until you realize need to spend a week's salary on keeping it working over time.


Honestly I would only go for the TX10 if you're sure you want one. It's far easier to work on two separate cases and the thing is so huge that it really limits where you can put it and view it. Unless you are really really want it I wouldn't advise it. The TH10 or STH10 can provide everything you need for a single build, and if you actually need a TX10 then you probably could work with two STH10s more easily. Plus you start having to worry about breakers and other issues that come with two crazy powerful builds in one rig.

Having said that the price he's offering you is crazy good. A TX10-D is 860 I think, the pedestal is 260 and thats without the extended top and rad mounts. It's pretty easy to rack up 1500+ on a TX10 + ped just for the case + accessories.

FWIW I just spent another $200 on additional accessories for mine. There was a time where that would buy me a case lol.

My suggestion if you do want to stack them on top of each other might be two S8s with pedestals for cooling. I assume S8's can stack anyway.


----------



## VSG

The way I see it is, it will take up a corner of the room where the both of us have our home PCs. My girlfriend only has a old laptop so I will give her my 4770k and Asus M6F, watercool that side and call it quits.

The other side will be my setup with hopefully Haswell-E and dual KPEs on a 1200W PSU. The other side will also be powered by a 1200W PSU except that will also provide power to one of my GPUs. So no messing around with add2psu or even risk any breaker issue since a 4770k will be enough for her.

The guy is also offering great deals on the rads so if this works out I won't have much regrets. All I would need to figure out is how to drain the two watercooled setups if the case would be on floor level.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The way I see it is, it will take up a corner of the room where the both of us have our home PCs. My girlfriend only has a old laptop so I will give her my 4770k and Asus M6F, watercool that side and call it quits.
> 
> The other side will be my setup with hopefully Haswell-E and dual KPEs on a 1200W PSU. The other side will also be powered by a 1200W PSU except that will also provide power to one of my GPUs. So no messing around with add2psu or even risk any breaker issue since a 4770k will be enough for her.
> 
> The guy is also offering great deals on the rads so if this works out I won't have much regrets. All I would need to figure out is how to drain the two watercooled setups if the case would be on floor level.


several issues here,
1) a 1200w psu = 15a on 115v, you need 2 breakers for that setup for safety on your electrical system, to emphasize that is 2 separate, _*dedicated circuits*_ ! what i recommend to think about is if you have them installed ( no matter what if you over amp your lines you are asking for trouble ) think about having 220 lines installed it halfs your amp draw ! and all modern pcs ( i have seen ) can be used on 220 !

2) please do not power your system that way. it can cause damage to your equipment, you want to be able to control both psus on - off in sync, not guaranteed to cause damage, but is it really worth taking the risk over a $20 part, you can also easily do it diy for ~ 10 $ with a relay ( all add 2 psu is is a relay with a few connectors and a pcb )

this next one i have not been able to verify yet but in my head and my knowledge of electrical it really isnt a bad idea it is a to have a shared ground or so i have read


----------



## VSG

Great points. I have confirmed that the place has only 120V circuits but has multiple dedicated circuits which can be used in the same room I was thinking of.

You are also right about the add2psu, if this trade come to fruition I will make sure both setups are exclusive from each other. I am not sure what I was thinking there to be honest! It doesn't even make sense the way I was thinking.

Thanks a lot, + rep.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great points. I have confirmed that the place has only 120V circuits but has multiple dedicated circuits which can be used in the same room I was thinking of.
> 
> You are also right about the add2psu, if this trade come to fruition I will make sure both setups are exclusive from each other. I am not sure what I was thinking there to be honest! It doesn't even make sense the way I was thinking.
> 
> Thanks a lot, + rep.


With a case that big it would be a shame to have only one psu







I kinda regret not getting a tx10 over the sth10 just because I like such massive overkill, but now I can really use a vertical mounted mobo


----------



## VSG

1 PSU? There would be at least 2, likely 3 PSUs on individual circuits. Whoever built this place knew what he/she was doing- the washer/dryer has its own circuit as well. All in all there are about 15 breakers accounting for this place.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The way I see it is, it will take up a corner of the room where the both of us have our home PCs. My girlfriend only has a old laptop so I will give her my 4770k and Asus M6F, watercool that side and call it quits.
> 
> The other side will be my setup with hopefully Haswell-E and dual KPEs on a 1200W PSU. The other side will also be powered by a 1200W PSU except that will also provide power to one of my GPUs. So no messing around with add2psu or even risk any breaker issue since a 4770k will be enough for her.
> 
> The guy is also offering great deals on the rads so if this works out I won't have much regrets. All I would need to figure out is how to drain the two watercooled setups if the case would be on floor level.
> 
> 
> 
> several issues here,
> 1) a 1200w psu = 15a on 115v, you need 2 breakers for that setup for safety on your electrical system, to emphasize that is 2 separate, _*dedicated circuits*_ ! what i recommend to think about is if you have them installed ( no matter what if you over amp your lines you are asking for trouble ) think about having 220 lines installed it halfs your amp draw ! and all modern pcs ( i have seen ) can be used on 220 !
> 
> 2) please do not power your system that way. it can cause damage to your equipment, you want to be able to control both psus on - off in sync, not guaranteed to cause damage, but is it really worth taking the risk over a $20 part, you can also easily do it diy for ~ 10 $ with a relay ( all add 2 psu is is a relay with a few connectors and a pcb )
> 
> this next one i have not been able to verify yet but in my head and my knowledge of electrical it really isnt a bad idea it is a to have a shared ground or so i have read
Click to expand...

Another reason to love the UK..I have 240v and a 30 amp breaker,standard. I can pull more amps than what a cooker can.
Don't get me started on the 3 phase in the garage.....


----------



## VSG

Ya we got similar setups in India as well, never have to worry about overloading a circuit.


----------



## stickg1

You Brits and your higher standards!

I already told my electrician that when I eventually buy some land and build, my office will have 6 thirty amp breakers as well as the garage. He thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You Brits and your higher standards!
> 
> I already told my electrician that when I eventually buy some land and build, my office will have 6 thirty amp breakers as well as the garage. He thinks I'm crazy.


Its all fun and games till you get a whack off it......then 240 loses its appeal.

Our lighting rings have more ampage on the breaker than the US main ring


----------



## VSG

lol I can attest to that too


----------



## stickg1

Very true, I've taken 220v before replacing dryer plugs. 120v is nothing though, hell I'll shock myself with 120v to see if it's live or not if I've misplaced my voltage pin.


----------



## stickg1

Is the half inch of space between my PSU fan and case sufficient enough for it to get air?

I could:

1. Remove the fan hole cover on the case, but it doesn't line up perfectly with the PSU so you might see part of the hole.

2. Flip my PSU over.

Case is an SM5.

Also, what do I need to buy to make the drop in 360mm rad mount work?


----------



## Neo Zuko

edit


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 1 PSU? There would be at least 2, likely 3 PSUs on individual circuits. Whoever built this place knew what he/she was doing- the washer/dryer has its own circuit as well. All in all there are about 15 breakers accounting for this place.


Yeah thats my problem right now, that and getting the heat out of the room. I bought long fat extensions so I can run more power to the office, however even then the heat becomes intolerable if you're really loading both rigs. Oh and my electricity is now 39cents/kwh so AC is not an acceptable solution to that lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its all fun and games till you get a whack off it......then 240 loses its appeal.
> 
> Our lighting rings have more ampage on the breaker than the US main ring


A lot of commercial lighting uses 270V. I've been hit by that too and there's quite a difference compared to the gentle tickle of 120V. The other down side is that you guys have to put a fuse in your plug because your breaker isn't going to stop you from hurting/dying. We rarely have that which means smaller more compact plugs. The upside is that your kettles boil a lot faster because the power rating can be higher. Oh and 2% more efficiency.


----------



## VSG

39 cents/unit?? That's rough! I am on a 9 cents/unit fixed plan here and it's working out great so far.


----------



## wermad

Im on a 20amp with dual 1kw psu's. I have yet to push my new setup but all was well w/ the 1600w psu


----------



## Neo Zuko

Edit: Nevermind, I read that wrong.


----------



## Roikyou

Now if 220 could get the plug size down the U.S. plug size instead of those giant three prong plugs, that would be great. Just got back from Malaysia and adapters for all my 110 with giant plugs...

On topic note, going to stick with the T10, two Alphacool UT360's.

Now I just have to hope the case shows up by the following weekend.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 1 PSU? There would be at least 2, likely 3 PSUs on individual circuits. Whoever built this place knew what he/she was doing- the washer/dryer has its own circuit as well. All in all there are about 15 breakers accounting for this place.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats my problem right now, that and getting the heat out of the room. I bought long fat extensions so I can run more power to the office, however even then the heat becomes intolerable if you're really loading both rigs. Oh and my electricity is now 39cents/kwh so AC is not an acceptable solution to that lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its all fun and games till you get a whack off it......then 240 loses its appeal.
> 
> Our lighting rings have more ampage on the breaker than the US main ring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of commercial lighting uses 270V. I've been hit by that too and there's quite a difference compared to the gentle tickle of 120V. The other down side is that you guys have to put a fuse in your plug because your breaker isn't going to stop you from hurting/dying. We rarely have that which means smaller more compact plugs. The upside is that your kettles boil a lot faster because the power rating can be higher. Oh and 2% more efficiency.
Click to expand...

Yeah,13 amp fuses in the plugs are the norm here..

I have been known to go ghetto and wrap fuses in tinfoil to stop them blowing...rather than,you know,fixing it.....
XD

A cool thing you can do in the UK is take flouro tubes,stick one end into the ground under a hi ten cable and watch it light up with no power input nor anything touching the tube.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Now if 220 could get the plug size down the U.S. plug size instead of those giant three prong plugs, that would be great. Just got back from Malaysia and adapters for all my 110 with giant plugs...
> 
> On topic note, going to stick with the T10, two Alphacool UT360's.
> 
> Now I just have to hope the case shows up by the following weekend.


Having spent a huge majority of my life with those "giant plugs", I find the US plugs puny. It's all relative


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Having spent a huge majority of my life with those "giant plugs", I find the US plugs puny. It's all relative


Yes, but here in the U.S., we can add dozens of plugs to a single outlet via splitter and cause serious electrical and possible fire's. Hard to do that with giant plugs.

Good thing over seas followed suit and used USB for cars and such, couldn't image a giant plug on your dashboard in your card or trying to carry a giant plug with you if you need to power a device...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is the half inch of space between my PSU fan and case sufficient enough for it to get air?
> 
> I could:
> 
> 1. Remove the fan hole cover on the case, but it doesn't line up perfectly with the PSU so you might see part of the hole.
> 
> 2. Flip my PSU over.
> 
> Case is an SM5.
> 
> Also, what do I need to buy to make the drop in 360mm rad mount work?


I usually rock my PSU fan side down, but this time I have both my 480 and 360 as intake, with one 120mm exhaust, so I flipped my PSU. It adds some more exhaust out the back. Could work for you as well.

Only thing to note is to cover up the PSU fan grill when you're building, or just keep it out of your case entirely. I stupidly forgot to do that and dropped a small hex key into it yesterday. It was pretty easy to shake out, but it would suck to keep dropping stuff in there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Another reason to love the UK..I have 240v and a 30 amp breaker,standard. I can pull more amps than what a cooker can.
> Don't get me started on the 3 phase in the garage.....


you can get 3phase in some areas in the us really there is not much advantage
no start/run components needed ( capacitors ) but the motors are far more expensive ROI single vs 3phase is very unlikely
you can keep your 30a breakers, ill take my 15/20a,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 1 PSU? There would be at least 2, likely 3 PSUs on individual circuits. Whoever built this place knew what he/she was doing- the washer/dryer has its own circuit as well. All in all there are about 15 breakers accounting for this place.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats my problem right now, that and getting the heat out of the room. I bought long fat extensions so I can run more power to the office, however even then the heat becomes intolerable if you're really loading both rigs. Oh and my electricity is now 39cents/kwh so AC is not an acceptable solution to that lol.
Click to expand...

i am just going to run my own circuits so much cheaper, think at the same time i will run wired network as well through out my house, my biggest prob is i need to find out what my house wiring is rated for ( the supply wiring ) i am hoping i can upgrade to a 200 or 250w meter ( currently 125 ) not that i need it, but that would mean i can get a ciruit breaker panel with more spots in it i dont need to i can just run a slave but i think it is cleaner with only one, besides that i want to move it from its current location tbh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its all fun and games till you get a whack off it......then 240 loses its appeal.
> 
> Our lighting rings have more ampage on the breaker than the US main ring
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of commercial lighting uses 270V. I've been hit by that too and there's quite a difference compared to the gentle tickle of 120V. The other down side is that you guys have to put a fuse in your plug because your breaker isn't going to stop you from hurting/dying. We rarely have that which means smaller more compact plugs. The upside is that your kettles boil a lot faster because the power rating can be higher. Oh and 2% more efficiency.
Click to expand...

haha i was just going to bring this up, i work with 460/480v, you have not been hit till you touch that ( it is 3 phase ) the single phase of that ( to ground ) is 277 which is the worst, because 460 will throw you ( literally ) off 277 bites and does not let go ( you will hold on to it )

at my old work we had a chiller that used line voltage from the street ( iirc it is somewhere ~ 7800v ) but dont quote me directly on that, as that was the only peice of equip that we had with that voltage, you did read that right, thousand volts ~~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Now if 220 could get the plug size down the U.S. plug size instead of those giant three prong plugs, that would be great. Just got back from Malaysia and adapters for all my 110 with giant plugs...


you can use 110/115/120v plugs on 220 NP but you just wont be to code, however 99% of all modern electronics are fine with 220/110
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Having spent a huge majority of my life with those "giant plugs", I find the US plugs puny. It's all relative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but here in the U.S., we can add dozens of plugs to a single outlet via splitter and cause serious electrical and possible fire's. Hard to do that with giant plugs.
Click to expand...

i have so many plugs plugged in, but truth is simple, assuming your electrician did everything to code, and people are not idiots, it is impossible to start a fire with electricity, usually the problem is the latter, and people dont change out sockets when they get loose,

long before you start a fire your CB will pop,

also with the low amp pull of newer electronics it really is not a problem in most modern homes, i mean for example in my bedroom i have liek 10 usb chargers they dont even pull .1 a tvs, sterios all pull so little amps anymore, as long as it does not have a large fan it is come a long way, the exceptions are vacuums, microwaves, dryers, stoves


----------



## wermad

Since overkill is rampantly pervasive here (







), Lepa is coming out with a 1700w psu:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473637/tpu-lepa-releases-maxplatinum-power-supply-series-1700w-psu

Though, US members maybe excluded due to our, ehem, "modest" electrical setups


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Since overkill is rampantly pervasive here (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Lepa is coming out with a 1700w psu:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473637/tpu-lepa-releases-maxplatinum-power-supply-series-1700w-psu
> 
> Though, US members maybe excluded due to our, ehem, "modest" electrical setups


Yeah I never understood that part though - a 20A breaker can handle it though I know it's tougher for them to design it across both voltage ranges. Maybe it's to avoid nubs returning it because the smaller breaker keeps tripping? Still I would have thought the US was a big market for that seeing as we tend to have a high percentage of people who think it's reasonable to put 1700W through a single computer.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great points. I have confirmed that the place has only 120V circuits but has multiple dedicated circuits which can be used in the same room I was thinking of.
> 
> You are also right about the add2psu, if this trade come to fruition I will make sure both setups are exclusive from each other. I am not sure what I was thinking there to be honest! It doesn't even make sense the way I was thinking.
> 
> Thanks a lot, + rep.


Plus you can have 4 PSU natively in the TX10 and if you need a have a another push panel you could put on the bottom section or the pedestal to have more!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> With a case that big it would be a shame to have only one psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda regret not getting a tx10 over the sth10 just because I like such massive overkill, but now I can really use a vertical mounted mobo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Very true, I've taken 220v before replacing dryer plugs. 120v is nothing though, hell I'll shock myself with 120v to see if it's live or not if I've misplaced my voltage pin.


I was a electrician and EE by trade and that is not vey smart it takes very little power to kill you so get and keep a meter!! I think it is .01 amps across your heart to stop it!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Now if 220 could get the plug size down the U.S. plug size instead of those giant three prong plugs, that would be great. Just got back from Malaysia and adapters for all my 110 with giant plugs...
> 
> On topic note, going to stick with the T10, two Alphacool UT360's.
> 
> Now I just have to hope the case shows up by the following weekend.


Cany buy plugs and hard wire to change and also buy power strips that take the bigger plugs!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Yes, but here in the U.S., we can add dozens of plugs to a single outlet via splitter and cause serious electrical and possible fire's. Hard to do that with giant plugs.
> 
> Good thing over seas followed suit and used USB for cars and such, couldn't image a giant plug on your dashboard in your card or trying to carry a giant plug with you if you need to power a device...


Buy a power strip for the UK standard plugs should be able to find on ebay or somewhere!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was a electrician and EE by trade and that is not vey smart it takes very little power to kill you so get and keep a meter!! I think it is .01 amps across your heart to stop it!!!!!


correct


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct


'cept that was seross


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Plus you can have 4 PSU natively in the TX10 and if you need a have a another push panel you could put on the bottom section or the pedestal to have more!!!
> 
> I was a electrician and EE by trade and that is not vey smart it takes very little power to kill you so get and keep a meter!! I think it is .01 amps across your heart to stop it!!!!!
> Cany buy plugs and hard wire to change and also buy power strips that take the bigger plugs!!
> Buy a power strip for the UK standard plugs should be able to find on ebay or somewhere!!


.01A is in DIRECT contact with heart, it actually takes [email protected] through peripheral contact to possibly stop the heart.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct
> 
> 
> 
> 'cept that was seross
Click to expand...

fixed thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can get 3phase in some areas in the us really there is not much advantage
> no start/run components needed ( capacitors ) but the motors are far more expensive ROI single vs 3phase is very unlikely
> you can keep your 30a breakers, ill take my 15/20a,
> i am just going to run my own circuits so much cheaper, think at the same time i will run wired network as well through out my house, my biggest prob is i need to find out what my house wiring is rated for ( the supply wiring ) i am hoping i can upgrade to a 200 or 250w meter ( currently 125 ) not that i need it, but that would mean i can get a ciruit breaker panel with more spots in it i dont need to i can just run a slave but i think it is cleaner with only one, besides that i want to move it from its current location tbh
> haha i was just going to bring this up, i work with 460/480v, you have not been hit till you touch that ( it is 3 phase ) the single phase of that ( to ground ) is 277 which is the worst, because 460 will throw you ( literally ) off 277 bites and does not let go ( you will hold on to it )
> 
> at my old work we had a chiller that used line voltage from the street ( iirc it is somewhere ~ 7800v ) but dont quote me directly on that, as that was the only peice of equip that we had with that voltage, you did read that right, thousand volts ~~
> you can use 110/115/120v plugs on 220 NP but you just wont be to code, however 99% of all modern electronics are fine with 220/110
> i have so many plugs plugged in, but truth is simple, assuming your electrician did everything to code, and people are not idiots, it is impossible to start a fire with electricity, usually the problem is the latter, and people dont change out sockets when they get loose,
> 
> long before you start a fire your CB will pop,
> 
> also with the low amp pull of newer electronics it really is not a problem in most modern homes, i mean for example in my bedroom i have liek 10 usb chargers they dont even pull .1 a tvs, sterios all pull so little amps anymore, as long as it does not have a large fan it is come a long way, the exceptions are vacuums, microwaves, dryers, stoves


Agreed, I got bit and held by a 277 circuit because the breaker wasn't locked out when the property owner came back and flipped it on. If it weren't for my ladder coming out from beneath me, I'd be toast!


----------



## VSG

The trade is likely to happen on Saturday, he is going to send me tonight a list of parts for sale including a 140.9 Mo.Ra Pro and a Black Ice SR1 560 for real cheap. So far so good!

Now if only Haswell-E released soon I could finish up both builds. Till then it looks like it will be massive overkill case + massive overkill cooling for my 4770k + dual KPEs.


----------



## Roikyou

So now I've entered the waiting game

1 x MAGNUM T10 Case
(Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, ATX Layout: Standard, Motherboard side door: XL Window Clear ($20.00), PSU side door: Ventilated, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: None, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Flex-Bay 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-102), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
1 x PSU Support Mount - Magnum
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing), Orientation: Standard)
1 x 120.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))

Moving from the XSPC RX360 v2 and XSPC RX240 v1 to

Alphacool UT60 120.3 x 3

Slowly my original XSPC ax240 kit (which started my addiction) is slowly disappearing, sold the ax240 long time ago for the RX rad's, now I've got someone at work already picking up my Switch 810 and the two RX rad's. Sold the original XSPC bay a while back, replaced with XSPC dual bay which one of my mcp35x pump's burned up and while removing, the XSPC was such a pain, I broke it to remove the pump, moving to Koolance 5 1/4 reservoir to mount my two mcp35x pumps.

Last thing to replaced the XSPC Raystorm cpu water block (or might stick with it, not too bad looking and easy to use). Thinking about EK cpu block since I have EK water block for 780 TI classy, Alphacool's don't look bad, thought about those as my rad's are now Alpha's, Koolance cpu water block is a little out there for me but I really like the quality of there reservoirs, not too much on that Aquacomputer's block aesthetics.

Oh, I have a mound of XSPC low profile compression fittings which to this date have been my favorite. Won't get rid of those until I go acrylic.


----------



## Ixander

Congrats on your new case, i just noticed that you bought the hdd flex bay mount + the 120.3 rad monnt + a 5.25 short mount, are you going to mount all of that on the mobo side?


----------



## Roikyou

thinking I'm going to mount both 360's on the top and then a 360 in the flex bay, so, one 360 on the psu side and two on the motherboard side, routing cooling lines back and forth between the two.

Short flex bay for the Aquaero 6 which I'm assuming will be on the motherboard side along with the Koolance RP-401X2. Don''t think I'll mount the cd-rom, so, 360 has 9 bay's, two bays fro the Aqua and Kool, then two spare bays.

Only one hard drive, WD Raptor 1tb, 480 msata on the motherboard for boot drive. MSI mpower board. So the hard drive cage will have one of four slots used.

Corsair AX850 psu.

Think that sums it up.


----------



## Krulani

I finally ordered my Caselabs Mercury S3! In it I will be doing my first ever water cooled build, my first ever rigid acrylic bending, my first ever custom length single-sleeved PSU cables, and my first case mod (Going to put a slim 240 radiator in the HDD bay, as seen before by Shadow_Foxx). I can't wait to get back to the US and start!

*"Order Date: 8th Mar 2014
This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
The outstanding balance of your order is
Here's how to pay for your order:

Your Order Contains:
◦1 x Mercury S3 Case
(Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95), Rear Fan Mount: 120mm/140mm Hex-Mesh, Top Cover Options: 36mm Ext Ventilated ($20.00), Left Door Options: Standard Window with Ventilation $15.00, Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Options: None, Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan/Radiator Mount ($20.00) )
◦1 x S3 Stealth SSD Mount
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))"*

I'll probably do a build log (also my first). I know there are already plenty of S3 build logs, but I just love reading them and i'm sure there are other people like me who enjoy reading tons of build logs for the case they're going to build in.


----------



## Ixander

i'm just asking becasuse the rad mount uses 9 bays + the hdd cage uses 3 = 12 bays, so you will have one spare bay.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The trade is likely to happen on Saturday, he is going to send me tonight a list of parts for sale including a 140.9 Mo.Ra Pro and a Black Ice SR1 560 for real cheap. So far so good!
> 
> Now if only Haswell-E released soon I could finish up both builds. Till then it looks like it will be massive overkill case + massive overkill cooling for my 4770k + dual KPEs.










exciting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> So now I've entered the waiting game
> 
> 1 x MAGNUM T10 Case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, ATX Layout: Standard, Motherboard side door: XL Window Clear ($20.00), PSU side door: Ventilated, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: None, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Flex-Bay 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-102), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
> 1 x PSU Support Mount - Magnum
> (Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing), Orientation: Standard)
> 1 x 120.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
> (Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
> 1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
> (Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
> 
> Moving from the XSPC RX360 v2 and XSPC RX240 v1 to
> 
> Alphacool UT60 120.3 x 3
> 
> Slowly my original XSPC ax240 kit (which started my addiction) is slowly disappearing, sold the ax240 long time ago for the RX rad's, now I've got someone at work already picking up my Switch 810 and the two RX rad's. Sold the original XSPC bay a while back, replaced with XSPC dual bay which one of my mcp35x pump's burned up and while removing, the XSPC was such a pain, I broke it to remove the pump, moving to Koolance 5 1/4 reservoir to mount my two mcp35x pumps.
> 
> Last thing to replaced the XSPC Raystorm cpu water block (or might stick with it, not too bad looking and easy to use). Thinking about EK cpu block since I have EK water block for 780 TI classy, Alphacool's don't look bad, thought about those as my rad's are now Alpha's, Koolance cpu water block is a little out there for me but I really like the quality of there reservoirs, not too much on that Aquacomputer's block aesthetics.
> 
> Oh, I have a mound of XSPC low profile compression fittings which to this date have been my favorite. Won't get rid of those until I go acrylic.


Congrats on your new case


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new case


Thanks wermad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> i'm just asking becasuse the rad mount uses 9 bays + the hdd cage uses 3 = 12 bays, so you will have one spare bay.


Correct me if I'm wrong as I've only seen pictures. Isn't the flex bays on the motherboard side and doesn't the flex bay radiator mount go on the motherboard side? From the description, it says 13 flex bays, so my guess was that leaves 4 bays, two for mount reservoir and Aqua. On the power supply side, it has the had drive case for my lonely one HD, one radiator and power supply. Am I missing the big picture?


----------



## Ixander

you can mount the hdd on the psu side but you selected the hdd for the flex-bay, the difference between the standard hdd and the flex-bay hdd is the fan mount, or maybe I read wrong


----------



## Ixander

this is the hdd cage for the flex-bay that goes on the mobo side


and this one is for the psu side


----------



## SortOfGrim

dude, no offense but you can edit your post (the pencil on the bottom left)


----------



## Roikyou

I'll shoot an email and clarify what I'm trying to do, sounds like your right, I need the hd cage on the power supply side.


----------



## Ixander

i'm just trying to help because i know sometimes people confuses the hdd cages and receives the wrong one. if you want the hdd cage for the psu side you need the "Standard HDD Cage" MAC-101


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> i'm just trying to help because i know sometimes people confuses the hdd cages and receives the wrong one. if you want the hdd cage for the psu you need the "Standard HDD Cage"


HDD Cage Assy - Standard

Mounts on the 120mm fan holes on the PSU side of the case. Provision for 120mm fan and fits up to 4 HDDs or up to 8 SSDs with the optional SSD Mounting Kit (not included). Drives are double isolated to minimize vibration. Shock mount screws (set of 16) and thumbscrews are included.

I won't post the other description, you are right, I'll see if I can get that changed before that is sent out, thank you for the catch.


----------



## Ixander

No problem Roikyou, enjoy your case!


----------



## Roikyou

Question for you guys with the flex bay radiator mounts, does the grill come off for mounting the radiator and fan?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Question for you guys with the flex bay radiator mounts, does the grill come off for mounting the radiator and fan?


Yes, its a two piece setup. The ventilated front grill screws to the mounting bracket (which also bolts on to the chassis).


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, its a two piece setup. The ventilated front grill screws to the mounting bracket (which also bolts on to the chassis).


Thanks again wem, my plans is running a single fan pull for now, three fans pulling out of the case in the flex bay and three fans for each radiator on the top pulling air out. (funny thoughts of keeping the dust out)


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I finally ordered my Caselabs Mercury S3! In it I will be doing my first ever water cooled build, my first ever rigid acrylic bending, my first ever custom length single-sleeved PSU cables, and my first case mod (Going to put a slim 240 radiator in the HDD bay, as seen before by Shadow_Foxx). I can't wait to get back to the US and start!
> 
> *"Order Date: 8th Mar 2014
> This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
> The outstanding balance of your order is
> Here's how to pay for your order:
> 
> Your Order Contains:
> ◦1 x Mercury S3 Case
> (Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.2 mount ($15.95), Rear Fan Mount: 120mm/140mm Hex-Mesh, Top Cover Options: 36mm Ext Ventilated ($20.00), Left Door Options: Standard Window with Ventilation $15.00, Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear) $10.00, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Options: None, Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan/Radiator Mount ($20.00) )
> ◦1 x S3 Stealth SSD Mount
> (Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))"*
> 
> I'll probably do a build log (also my first). I know there are already plenty of S3 build logs, but I just love reading them and i'm sure there are other people like me who enjoy reading tons of build logs for the case they're going to build in.


Congratz







Yeah you should definitely do a build log!


----------



## wermad

Fyi, STH10 for sale in the market


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Fyi, STH10 for sale in the market


oh my, what a wonderful deal! i hope i get it before someone else does for that insanely low price!!!


----------



## jagz

Thought I posted some time ago but I guess not, add me. Merlin SM8. The first picture is old, rad stand now on the left and no dual bay res anymore.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome all !!~


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh my, what a wonderful deal! i hope i get it before someone else does for that insanely low price!!!


Good luck with the sale, man! Hopefully one way or the other my 900D will be sold/traded this weekend so I will be looking to join this club.


----------



## derickwm

Lel ignore me, misread. I feel much better now.


----------



## Roikyou

Looks nice. I had the double wide trailer in mind, wanted to try one, hence being so persistent in picking one up... Even if I have to pay full retail... So on the fence with the TH10 and T10


----------



## stren

Gonne be playing with some of the new cases - reviews soon:


----------



## stickg1

Which CL case is the little cube one? I think those are so cool. It wouldn't fit on my little granite pedestal though. Aside from having just scored a SM5 I'm still working on.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Which CL case is the little cube one? I think those are so cool. It wouldn't fit on my little granite pedestal though. Aside from having just scored a SM5 I'm still working on.


Lol "little cube", that's the new S8. It only looks little because of the extra large cases sitting next to it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol "little cube", that's the new S8. It only looks little because of the extra large cases sitting next to it.


Haha yeah - from left to right (tx10 off screen), corsair 900D, CL SMA8, CL S8. The panels on top wrapped up are what's needed to convert to the tech station.

Bear in mind the 900D and SMA8 are about as tall as a desk


----------



## szeged

900d is as tall as a desk? I must have a tall desk or a short version of the 900d then lol. I thought the 900d was small.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 900d is as tall as a desk? I must have a tall desk or a short version of the 900d then lol. I thought the 900d was small.


Only feels small because of the lack of quality design and layout.


----------



## phallacy

Hey I have a question about the magnum line from Case Labs. Which case would be the best for dual PSU on the bottom along with two rads on the bottom as well out of sight? I was looking at the Magnum TH10 and I like that it is not as tall but wider which accomodates my under the desk space. With both PSUs in would two 360mm radiators in push pull still be able to fit in the bottom compartment? Thank you


----------



## wermad

My setup is complete!!!!


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Hey I have a question about the magnum line from Case Labs. Which case would be the best for dual PSU on the bottom along with two rads on the bottom as well out of sight? I was looking at the Magnum TH10 and I like that it is not as tall but wider which accomodates my under the desk space. With both PSUs in would two 360mm radiators in push pull still be able to fit in the bottom compartment? Thank you


I was debating between the TH10 and T10, both the same size, TH10 is longer to accommodate the 480 radiators where the T10 would accommodate the 360 radiators. Personally, I think either can hide a 360 fairly easy on the power supply side.

Really thinking about doing a build log for the T10 when I get it, very little info...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


:drool:


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I was debating between the TH10 and T10, both the same size, TH10 is longer to accommodate the 480 radiators where the T10 would accommodate the 360 radiators. Personally, I think either can hide a 360 fairly easy on the power supply side.
> 
> Really thinking about doing a build log for the T10 when I get it, very little info...


Cool but wouldn't having 2 psu on the bottom get rid of the radiator space on either side ? So for the th10 it can go from handling 480mm on each side to 360mm with PSUs and the t10 from 360 to 240 on each side. That's how i'm interpreting anyways and if you or any other CL owner could clear it up, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Cool but wouldn't having 2 psu on the bottom get rid of the radiator space on either side ? So for the th10 it can go from handling 480mm on each side to 360mm with PSUs and the t10 from 360 to 240 on each side. That's how i'm interpreting anyways and if you or any other CL owner could clear it up, would be much appreciated!


Head over to caselabs, check out the TH10, there are some pictures, one picture has the really wide 480 radiators with one psu and two drive bays installed, you can see from that pic, it should hold two psu's with two really thick radiators with no issues.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


dayumn girl, you make me want to go to eyefinity and beyond


----------



## Barefooter

Sweet setup there wermad!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sweeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Sweet setup there wermad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> dayumn girl, you make me want to go to eyefinity and beyond


You can do 5x1 or 3x2 with 2560x1440/1600 monitors. One member was able to trigger five Samsung 2560x1440s in 5x1 (on a single 7950). He was working 3x2 since he had purchased all six monitors already, but we never heard from him again. Its still a bit strange to my eyes but I'll get used to it. Just need to put in a few eight hour shifts of gaming


----------



## Anoxy

werm, got any videos gaming at that ridiculous resolution?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> werm, got any videos gaming at that ridiculous resolution?


I'll try to get one this weekend. I need to install my copy of power - director for video editing first.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do 5x1 or 3x2 with 2560x1440/1600 monitors. One member was able to trigger five Samsung 2560x1440s in 5x1 (on a single 7950). He was working 3x2 since he had purchased all six monitors already, but we never heard from him again. Its still a bit strange to my eyes but I'll get used to it. Just need to put in a few eight hour shifts of gaming


What cards are you using and what kind of frame rates? I assume 290x with a DP mst splitter and therefore not 120Hz across all?


----------



## szeged

7970 lightnings


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> What cards are you using and what kind of frame rates? I assume 290x with a DP mst splitter and therefore not 120Hz across all?


Quad-fire 7970 Lightnings (sig rig). Last I measured in the TH10 build (same core components), Metro LL (medium 6000x1920) ~90-120fps and BF3 ~70 fps. I'll get some more readings this weekend.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 7970 lightnings


Ah ok so they can be 120Hz on 4/5







At least that's what I remeber from Vega trying this.

I'm hoping the ares 3 will be 6 mDP just for awesomeness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quad-fire 7970 Lightnings (sig rig). Last I measured in the TH10 build (same core components), Metro LL (medium 6000x1920) ~90-120fps and BF3 ~70 fps. I'll get some more readings this weekend.


Ah that's pretty impressive! So many pixels lol


----------



## szeged

im hoping the ares 3 doesnt release two months before the next gen cards come out, way to go asus.


----------



## wermad

Wasn't there an ares 3 prototype shown?

edit: a while ago


----------



## VSG

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the ARES 3 is the card AMD is teasing everyone with. The 290x production is pretty low and demand is high so I can't imagine every vendor being able to get enough chips for a dual 290x card.

The 760x2 was the MARS 760. They use Ares for AMD and Mars for Nvidia.


----------



## Jimhans1

I honestly don't think we will see the "true" GTX800 series cards till about this time next year....... Just my


----------



## wermad

if amd doesn't produce a 290X2, more reason for Asus to launch an Ares to profit from this void.

\edit: Btw, isn't "Mars" the Roman name for "Ares" (Greek)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> if amd doesn't produce a 290X2, more reason for Asus to launch an Ares to profit from this void.
> 
> *\edit: Btw, isn't "Mars" the Roman name for "Ares" (Greek)*


yes


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes


Lol, most ppl don't realize this









Anyways, you placed your order for the new CL? S8 I assume?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, most ppl don't realize this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, you placed your order for the new CL? S8 I assume?


not yet, havent decided if i want to get a dimastech easy v3 first and wait to just get the s8 tech station or not lol. I would have my new case by now, but a certain company keeps stalling on giving me info about the s8 tech station


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not yet, havent decided if i want to get a dimastech easy v3 first and wait to just get the s8 tech station or not lol. I would have my new case by now, but a certain company keeps stalling on giving me info about the s8 tech station


I can try and answer given that I have one sitting in the garage if you want


----------



## VSG

The TX-10's owner got back to me with his case configuration. I think I am going for it! His truck's transmission died though so delivery is delayed for a bit since neither he nor I know anyone else with a minivan or truck. In the meantime I will try to go take a look at his stuff in person. He has a ton of accessories he is giving for free as well as a couple of giant rads as well. How good are the Cougar 120mm fans on a 560 rad with a 120mm fan adapter? Similarly, how good are Gelid Wing 14? Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The TX-10's owner got back to me with his case configuration. I think I am going for it! His truck's transmission died though so delivery is delayed for a bit since neither he nor I know anyone else with a minivan or truck. In the meantime I will try to go take a look at his stuff in person. He has a ton of accessories he is giving for free as well as a couple of giant rads as well. How good are the Cougar 120mm fans on a 560 rad with a 120mm fan adapter? Similarly, how good are Gelid Wing 14? Thanks


TX and no truck (shocked!)







, just kidding there







.

Congrats dude! Gives you more time to make room for this colossus (looking at the brighter side of things)









The cougar green led 120 I have is pretty good. A tad noisier then the 140s and pushes a decent amount of air. You can always go w/ some Yates (fake) 140s for that 560.


----------



## VSG

Ya this weekend I will disassemble my build- barely a month old too









I got a ton of watercooling parts that I can use on both builds so that will save me a lot of money. The great prices he is offering on his rads will help too. He has accessories to convert the slide out tray (which is larger than a lot of cases) to a tech station so I think I will be just using my current setup on it till Haswell-E releases. I will be going abroad for the whole of April as well so June can't come fast enough!


----------



## stickg1

Yeah my SM5 came with little rubber feet to put on the mobo tray to use as a makeshift test bench, not sure if that's what you mean.

My build is coming along!



Not finals just getting a feel for loop order with new parts installed!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


Wwwwooow. So much monitor real estate. Great setup werm.
Would love to see a vid of you gaming on that thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah my SM5 came with little rubber feet to put on the mobo tray to use as a makeshift test bench, not sure if that's what you mean.
> 
> My build is coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> Not finals just getting a feel for loop order with new parts installed!


Looks good, that RX360 is a very nice addition.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah my SM5 came with little rubber feet to put on the mobo tray to use as a makeshift test bench, not sure if that's what you mean.


He said it's a bit more complicated than that, but I will find out for myself soon.

Your build's looking great


----------



## stickg1

Next on my list is the Aquacomputer flow sensor, DDC heatsink and vibration dampening, and Caselabs case accessories. Mostly just need the USB3.0 front panel and the dual 120mm mounting plate for the bottom panel to fix my pump and PA2 to. Probably the flow sensor as well.

Thanks for the kind words! So far performance and noise is much better than the last build so it's not all for show!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


congrats man ! happy for you, cant wait till mine is ( either one ) finally coming together i need a few rads for my m8 and i want at least a aquacomputer flow sensor a few more temp sensors and a res ( old one is giving up) another mcp35x2 waiting for my res to come back from being modded !
my th, is just starting, i have the pumps block and 1 480 monsta i need 4 more and a 360 monsta and a few other things ( quad r9 290xs, ) waiting till after my hcina trip and my bank is full again for this one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The TX-10's owner got back to me with his case configuration. I think I am going for it! His truck's transmission died though so delivery is delayed for a bit since neither he nor I know anyone else with a minivan or truck. In the meantime I will try to go take a look at his stuff in person. He has a ton of accessories he is giving for free as well as a couple of giant rads as well. How good are the Cougar 120mm fans on a 560 rad with a 120mm fan adapter? Similarly, how good are Gelid Wing 14? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX and no truck (shocked!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just kidding there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

haha i was just gonna say this


----------



## VSG

Lol not everyone here drives a Ford F-150


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats man ! happy for you, cant wait till mine is ( either one ) finally coming together i need a few rads for my m8 and i want at least a aquacomputer flow sensor a few more temp sensors and a res ( old one is giving up) another mcp35x2 waiting for my res to come back from being modded !
> my th, is just starting, i have the pumps block and 1 480 monsta i need 4 more and a 360 monsta and a few other things ( quad r9 290xs, ) waiting till after my hcina trip and my bank is full again for this one


Thanks dude







. I'm tossing the idea of going w/ two pumps and I've always been fond of the mcp35x2. Not sure if I can stick in two ek heatsink-housings with that top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha i was just gonna say this


Lol, I have family from TX and they all have trucks. I was just a bit surprised but hey, not everyone fits the stereotyped mold I guess







. I get asked a lot if I can cope w/ severe cold weather when i go visit back East (lol). Having lived in Chi-town a few years, yup, I cans







.

Btw, STH10 for sale if you want another beast in your stable:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473350/for-sale-caselabs-sth10-matte-black-accessories-covering-shipping


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol not everyone here drives a Ford F-150


yea no most drive a ram, cause they dont wanna break down in the heat !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats man ! happy for you, cant wait till mine is ( either one ) finally coming together i need a few rads for my m8 and i want at least a aquacomputer flow sensor a few more temp sensors and a res ( old one is giving up) another mcp35x2 waiting for my res to come back from being modded !
> my th, is just starting, i have the pumps block and 1 480 monsta i need 4 more and a 360 monsta and a few other things ( quad r9 290xs, ) waiting till after my hcina trip and my bank is full again for this one
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm tossing the idea of going w/ two pumps and I've always been fond of the mcp35x2. Not sure if I can stick in two ek heatsink-housings with that top.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha i was just gonna say this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I have family from TX and they all have trucks. I was just a bit surprised but hey, not everyone fits the stereotyped mold I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I get asked a lot if I can cope w/ severe cold weather when i go visit back East (lol). Having lived in Chi-town a few years, yup, I cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw, STH10 for sale if you want another beast in your stable:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473350/for-sale-caselabs-sth10-matte-black-accessories-covering-shipping
Click to expand...

haha i run 3 mcp35x one x2 on single i wanna push 4 pumps and yea ill buy it,.... for ~ 500 less XD


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I finally ordered my Caselabs Mercury S3! In it I will be doing my first ever water cooled build, my first ever rigid acrylic bending, my first ever custom length single-sleeved PSU cables, and my first case mod (Going to put a slim 240 radiator in the HDD bay, as seen before by Shadow_Foxx). I can't wait to get back to the US and start!
> 
> I'll probably do a build log (also my first). I know there are already plenty of S3 build logs, but I just love reading them and i'm sure there are other people like me who enjoy reading tons of build logs for the case they're going to build in.


Hey sounds good! Let me know if you have any questions regarding the side radiator, since I am the inheritor of Shadow_Foxx's Mercury S3. I ended up using a 35mm rad, so I had to move over my PSU all the way to the right side in order to accommodate having my fans in the PSU area instead of the HDD bay. I'll be making a build log soon, but I have already completed my transition from a Bitfenix Prodigy to the Mercury S3.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My setup is complete!!!!


Do you realize that you may be a little bit insane? Or should I say "mad"?

JK, very nice!


----------



## ADragg

Hey guys, just wanted to thank Caselabs and share how awesome they were today. My white S5 came with a few small cosmetic flaws. The extended top had a pretty decent ding in it on the front face at the right corner. A nice little "pit" in the metal about big enough to rest a small pea in, which looked particularly bothersome since it's a white case, so it casts a shadow in that spot. The front panel up in the top right (right up near where the other ding is), you could see where the top right mounting stud was "tacked on" because it basically looked like that stud was tweaked and it subsequently tweaked the front of the panel and made a minor "bump" on the front panel that you could see slightly and feel if you run your finger over it. Aside from that there was also a light scrape in the upper right corner of the front panel, but on the side/edge. All pretty minor, although the main ding in the extended top was pretty noticeable for sure.

Anyway, I figured it was just some normal finish flaws and I wasn't even sure if they'd do anything about it, but I contacted them and was responded to by Kevin in very short time. He apologized and asked for pics and the next morning I already had another email saying it was definitely shipping damage and that he would file a claim and take care of me. It didn't even cross my mind that it might be shipping damage for some reason. Anyway, he said they would get the replacement parts out by Monday, and to my surprise, they already shipped the exact same day. In two emails and very little time, the pieces have already been shipped.

I know they're so busy that they probably don't even want people hyping them up anymore, but I just have so say that the service was outstanding. They are truly hard working, awesome guys. With these things fixed, this case is perfection. Still need to get that build log of mine started, but I shall link it here soon. Thanks for the outstanding case and outstanding service. As sad as I was to get rid of my Enthoo Primo, which I still think is probably the best full tower in it's it's price range, I am so happy with my S5.


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hey sounds good! Let me know if you have any questions regarding the side radiator, since I am the inheritor of Shadow_Foxx's Mercury S3. I ended up using a 35mm rad, so I had to move over my PSU all the way to the right side in order to accommodate having my fans in the PSU area instead of the HDD bay. I'll be making a build log soon, but I have already completed my transition from a Bitfenix Prodigy to the Mercury S3.


Hey, I'm interested in this design as well as I have an S5 with a 280 ST30 in the roof and a 240 ST30 in the front (both in push pull) and while it more than plenty cool enough for a single 780 and 4770k, I'm looking to add a second 780 I'm thinking I may be running a little hot with my current config. I'll try it out, as maybe that will be enough cooling capacity to keep my CPU and dual GPU's cool enough and not have to run my fans very high, but I'm thinking I may need to look at other options. I'd rather not go the pedestal route, though I might (just don't want the added size), so there's really not much else to do but add a third rad in the HDD chamber. I'm not sure what you mean about having to move your PSU over, though. Is the "wall" that separates those two compartments removed or something? Otherwise, I don't understand how or why the PSU could be moved. Or are you saying you put some holes in that wall and fans on the other side of it next to the PSU to blow air into that chamber where the rad is? Or?

There's pretty decent venting for that HDD chamber at the front and back of the case, so I'm thinking I could let those vents either feed air to fans that would exhaust out the side panel where the rad is up against, or else I could let the fans intake from that side panel and let those vents work as passive exhaust, which should work very well. I currently have a full window side panel there, though, so i'd either need to drill intake vent holes (very careful with a drill press and a jig that would allow for perfectly spaced rows of holes so that it looked like the plexi was drilled by CNC) or otherwise I'd have to talk to CL about get a half window, half vented side panel made.


----------



## Kokin

This may take a while to explain, but I'll add some pictures for clarification. Note that the PSU pictured is just for fitting purposes and any scratches on the rads were before I painted them.

So with the S3, the only way to fit a radiator and a set of fans on the HDD bay is to have a 30mm-thick rad and 25mm-thick fans. Shadow_Foxx used a 30mm-thick rad, while my XSPC EX240 is sadly 35mm thick. In order to make things fit, I had to place my fans on the other side of the bay, which is where the PSU resides *(see Picture1)*. Due to the thickness of the fans, the PSU had to be moved in order to even mount the PSU *(see Picture2)*, which required the drilling of a few holes at the rear panel. Now due to the fans being on the PSU side, I couldn't place my SSD as it would rest on top of the fan's frame and the motherboard tray would be raised up a few mm *(see Picture3 and 4)*. To solve this, I ended up using some double-sided tape to mount my SSD under my HDD *(see Picture5)*.

Since the S5 is *a lot* wider than the S3, I don't think you would encounter any of these issues if you decided to have a side-mounted radiator on there. As for your side panel, they already have replacement panels that you can buy: http://www.caselabs-store.com/s5-standard-window-door-with-ventilation/ The price does hurt a bit, so I'm holding off on buying one for my S3 until I save up some cash. The rear and front vents do provide adequate air to the side, but it's not as optimal as having the ventilated side panel.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hey sounds good! Let me know if you have any questions regarding the side radiator, since I am the inheritor of Shadow_Foxx's Mercury S3. I ended up using a 35mm rad, so I had to move over my PSU all the way to the right side in order to accommodate having my fans in the PSU area instead of the HDD bay. I'll be making a build log soon, but I have already completed my transition from a Bitfenix Prodigy to the Mercury S3.


Thanks! Once I get my hands on the case I might just take you up on that offer! I guess you owning the case now explains why i never heard back from Shadow_Foxx. I had asked him for some advice on tube routing, and the order of the loop details with that extra radiator. Never did hear back from him, but I think I've figured out what i'm going to do though. I'm going to try to get away with a 30mm slim rad down there with a set of 25mm fans. I believe the HDD bay is 57mm's wide (according to the caselabs store website).

I'm setting myself up for super overkill here, because unlike his/yours I'm still doing the radiator on the top too. 3 radiators for 1 GPU and 1 of those Impact full mobo blocks, I should be able to run the fans at incredibly low speed. I think (and hope) the DCP 4.0 pump that i bought can push through all of that by inself without bogging down.

Added: Also, I bought the left side door with the standard window with ventilation, so that the radiator gets more than 1-2mm's of "breathing" room. I would like to keep it all housed in the HDD bay. I'll cut holes for the rad, and 2 smaller holes for the in/out ports of the radiator.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yes finally!

Soon I can finish (yeah right) my rig!


----------



## cpachris

Wermad..... that monitor setup is absolutely sick. You must show some video of it in action.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.







And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.



This S3 is going to look so slick.......


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
> Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This S3 is going to look so slick.......


Just beautiful! Excellent work!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADragg*
> 
> Do you realize that you may be a little bit insane? Or should I say "mad"?
> 
> JK, very nice!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Wermad..... that monitor setup is absolutely sick. You must show some video of it in action.


Will do, just got get my video editor installed (power director). Lots of folks have asked me for some video of the 5x1 array in action.


----------



## Mopar63

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
> Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.
> 
> 
> 
> This S3 is going to look so slick.......






I need a case of napkins to wipe up all the drool


----------



## derickwm

Much colors.


----------



## Anoxy

oooh I liked the matte black finish before. New sparkly color looks cool too though.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm setting myself up for super overkill here, because unlike his/yours I'm still doing the radiator on the top too. 3 radiators for 1 GPU and 1 of those Impact full mobo blocks, I should be able to run the fans at incredibly low speed. I think (and hope) the DCP 4.0 pump that i bought can push through all of that by inself without bogging down.
> 
> Added: Also, I bought the left side door with the standard window with ventilation, so that the radiator gets more than 1-2mm's of "breathing" room. I would like to keep it all housed in the HDD bay. I'll cut holes for the rad, and 2 smaller holes for the in/out ports of the radiator.


I also do use 3 radiators, but I think you're going for three dual radiators so that's even more overkill than mine. I currently have an RX240 with push/pull (flex bay), an EX240 with pull (side), and EX120 with pull (rear). Temps haven't actually improved for me before I added the RX240 into the mix, but I guess I'm already at the diminishing returns point.

I run my MCP35x at around 30~40% (1800~2500RPM), so your DCP 4.0 should be more than adequate. As long as you don't add any more blocks (if you move out of itx), that pump is ideal for small loops.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> oooh I liked the matte black finish before. New sparkly color looks cool too though.


Its not new,its the same paint,one with normal light and one with direct light.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its not new,its the same paint,one with normal light and one with direct light.


Wha--what is this wizardry?


----------



## stickg1

Da fuq is a light?

Anyway looks good BNEG.

I took a spare 5.25" bay single cover and drilled a couple of holes in it to attach my AQ PA2. Then I flipped it around and installed it on the inside of the case with a regular unmodified slot cover on the front.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Da fuq is a light?
> 
> Anyway looks good BNEG.
> 
> I took a spare 5.25" bay single cover and drilled a couple of holes in it to attach my AQ PA2. Then I flipped it around and installed it on the inside of the case with a regular unmodified slot cover on the front.


i was going to do this for my multiswitch


----------



## Rollergold

Time to add another Canuck to the list







Just finished assembling my very first caselabs case a S8+Pedestal Combo









Build Link: [Build Log] Project GP Strongbox (Haswell-E, Caselabs S8+Pedestal)
Once it warms up here some painting and air brushing can begin


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> This may take a while to explain, but I'll add some pictures for clarification. Note that the PSU pictured is just for fitting purposes and any scratches on the rads were before I painted them.
> 
> So with the S3, the only way to fit a radiator and a set of fans on the HDD bay is to have a 30mm-thick rad and 25mm-thick fans. Shadow_Foxx used a 30mm-thick rad, while my XSPC EX240 is sadly 35mm thick. In order to make things fit, I had to place my fans on the other side of the bay, which is where the PSU resides *(see Picture1)*. Due to the thickness of the fans, the PSU had to be moved in order to even mount the PSU *(see Picture2)*, which required the drilling of a few holes at the rear panel. Now due to the fans being on the PSU side, I couldn't place my SSD as it would rest on top of the fan's frame and the motherboard tray would be raised up a few mm *(see Picture3 and 4)*. To solve this, I ended up using some double-sided tape to mount my SSD under my HDD *(see Picture5)*.
> 
> Since the S5 is *a lot* wider than the S3, I don't think you would encounter any of these issues if you decided to have a side-mounted radiator on there. As for your side panel, they already have replacement panels that you can buy: http://www.caselabs-store.com/s5-standard-window-door-with-ventilation/ The price does hurt a bit, so I'm holding off on buying one for my S3 until I save up some cash. The rear and front vents do provide adequate air to the side, but it's not as optimal as having the ventilated side panel.
> 
> Here are the pictures:


Thanks so much for that!d


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm setting myself up for super overkill here, because unlike his/yours I'm still doing the radiator on the top too. 3 radiators for 1 GPU and 1 of those Impact full mobo blocks, I should be able to run the fans at incredibly low speed. I think (and hope) the DCP 4.0 pump that i bought can push through all of that by inself without bogging down.
> 
> Added: Also, I bought the left side door with the standard window with ventilation, so that the radiator gets more than 1-2mm's of "breathing" room. I would like to keep it all housed in the HDD bay. I'll cut holes for the rad, and 2 smaller holes for the in/out ports of the radiator.


Just sayin' man, I really don't think the 3rd radiator is going to do anything for you. I had the exact same CPU, GPU, and their respective water blocks, as well as the same pump in a different full tower build, and now all of those same components are in a new Mercury S5 build where the only things that have changed is that I went to 12mm acrylic tubing (so thinner tubing), a smaller EK res, and most importantly the, the radiators and the temps were within 2-3 degrees of each other. My full tower build was huge and overkill. I had a UT60 280 rad and an XT45 420mm rad setup, whereas now I've got just two ST30's (one 280 and one 240), which is well under half the radiator capacity and yet my temps are virtually the same. Both builds are silent and these are still the results. If you add a third rad, you might shave off a couple degrees but it's not going to gain you any actual performance. Either way, your temps will be down to that point where it doesn't matter if you add one more radiator or five more radiators, you're just not going to get much closer to ambient room temperature.

Obviously it's your build and you can do whatever you want, I just thought I'd say in case you want to save a lot of work and money. You can use a dual rad up front and a dual rad up top (preferably a 280 since a 280 has almost as much cooling capacity as a 360) and have a build where you won't be able to hear anything except for maybe that pump and you'll still have way better temps than you need to overclock your CPU and GPU as far as they can go. A third rad is barely going to affect temps, let alone performance.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Finished redoing the artwork, deleted the 240 that was too big for the AX1500i:

The rads are now push pull so that's 24 GT AP-14 fans











And 22 of my fans came in:



"Neo Zuko"


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Finished redoing the artwork, deleted the 240 that was too big for the AX1500i:
> 
> The rads are now push pull so that's 24 GT AP-14 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 22 of my fans came in:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Neo Zuko"


Correct me if i'm wrong but your have 3 x 360 rads in P/P that's 18 fans. You also have your 480 in the top in P/P so another 8 and the single in the back i/o panel. 18+8+1 = 27 fans not 24


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a 360, 360, 480, plus 4 case fans. Push pull on rads. the front has HDD cages not a rad.


----------



## Art128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but your have 3 x 360 rads in P/P that's 18 fans. You also have your 480 in the top in P/P so another 8 and the single in the back i/o panel. 18+8+1 = 27 fans not 24


There's no rad on the front.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I have a 360, 360, 480, plus 4 case fans. Push pull on rads. the front has HDD cages not a rad.


That I didn't know


----------



## Mopar63

HOLY WINDSTORM BATMAN!!!!!

Personally I never will build an overkill like this but love seeing people that do.


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Finished redoing the artwork, deleted the 240 that was too big for the AX1500i:
> 
> The rads are now push pull so that's 24 GT AP-14 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome, what application did you use to draw the case design?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> HOLY WINDSTORM BATMAN!!!!!
> 
> Personally I never will build an overkill like this but love seeing people that do.


you will get the itch sooner or later


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Got the res faceplate in,need to shunt it over a bit tho.



Tapping the res and welding it this week!


----------



## Neo Zuko

BNeg, nice job matching the paint to the internal parts. I'll have to remember that idea for my future custom color Case Labs Gemini build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Looks awesome, what application did you use to draw the case design?


I used Illustrator CC for the case (using the perspective tool) and Photoshop CC for some the background/foreground elements. I applied a canvas texture to the entire thing to unify the different artwork styles more (which is hard to see after the compression needed to fit it on OCN) and I found some vector artwork of the 4 element symbols which saved me some time. The background is a still frame from Avatar: The Last Airbender, when Aang was frozen in the iceberg for 100 years. I shaped snow mounds from traced sections and piled them with copy and paste in front of the case. I wanted to get it to look like the case was actually frozen inside of the iceberg but that would have taken quite a while to do and most likely would have obscured the case design details in some way. While this all sounds easy but there is a fair amount of proportion, space, and negative space judgement to get it that accurate in perspective. I used a "Lego block" counting system to measure it out to the perspective grid to the relative eyed proportions of the SM8. Then I drew every shape, layered them on top of each other, and it's made of dozens of shapes. No doubt there are easier ways and 3D programs (my render is still a 2D render with a 2D perspective tool) to do this image but I was just playing around on Illustrator CC for fun.


----------



## Anoxy

Haaaahaha gave myself a good scare just now. Finally finished my rebuild and booted it up for the first time....no display signal. Tried several different cables, tried plugging into the motherboard directly, etc. for like 30 minutes as I broke into a nervous sweat. Thought maybe I got water on my cards and fried them.

Then suddenly I remembered that my SM8 is reverse ATX so the bottom card is actually the top card :3

feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Haaaahaha gave myself a good scare just now. Finally finished my rebuild and booted it up for the first time....no display signal. Tried several different cables, tried plugging into the motherboard directly, etc. for like 30 minutes as I broke into a nervous sweat. Thought maybe I got water on my cards and fried them.
> 
> Then suddenly I remembered that my SM8 is reverse ATX so the bottom card is actually the top card :3
> 
> feelsgoodman.jpg


I absolutely hate making those rookie mistakes when I've been doing these things for years. I once cleaned out my old D5 pump and put my loop together... and before filling, I noticed that I accidentally left out the magnetic propeller.


----------



## VaporX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Finished redoing the artwork, deleted the 240 that was too big for the AX1500i:
> 
> The rads are now push pull so that's 24 GT AP-14 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 22 of my fans came in:
> 
> 
> 
> "Neo Zuko"


That's a lot of fans......


----------



## JottaD

I want to join the club








Look what arrived today, my MAGNUM TH10




















CaseLabs invading Norway


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> I want to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today, my MAGNUM TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs invading Norway


Grats!
I guess I should have mine very soon then


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Grats!
> I guess I should have mine very soon then


Thanks,
You will notice when the guy from FedEx call you in the morning


----------



## stickg1

Hah, he will call and say "hi I have a massive package for you, so you better be home because I'm not making the trip twice!"


----------



## VSG

lol a delivery guy going "I have a massive package for you" sounds like the intro to a cliche adult film.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol a delivery guy going "I have a massive package for you" sounds like the intro to a cliche adult film.


ROFL, I didn't think that one through!


----------



## Propanelgen

It better not be Mr Manlove bringing my case


----------



## JottaD

loooooool


----------



## Roikyou

Couple mild changes to my order and was informed it should ship tomorrow

This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
Your Order Contains:

1 x MAGNUM TH10 Case
(Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, Form Factor: HPTX, ATX Layout: Standard, Motherboard side door: XXL Window Clear ($30.00), PSU side door: Ventilated, Top Cover: 85mm Tall Ventilated (45.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: None, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Standard 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-101), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
1 x PSU Support Mount - Magnum
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing), Orientation: Standard)
1 x 120.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))

Received one Alphacool UT 60 120.3, awaiting the last two Alphacool UT 60 120.4 radiators. (I actually have three 120.3 but going to return two of them, use one 120.3 in the flex bay mount and two 120.4 in the top. the top is probably overkill but I did the 85mm just in case, probably run some wiring and plumbing).


----------



## PCModderMike

My case shipped.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My case shipped.


samesies!


----------



## JottaD

Let me join the club *stren*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> I want to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today, my MAGNUM TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs invading Norway


Congrats ! welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol a delivery guy going "I have a massive package for you" sounds like the intro to a cliche adult film.


HAHAHAHA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My case shipped.


w000oooo000t !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Let me join the club *stren*


welcome !~

sorry i have not posted pics of my th10 been busy working will do so, also i need to leave a ton of feedback


----------



## skupples

I'm sure this gets asked all the time, but what is the difference between the TX-10V & The TX-10D? My blind eyes show me the exact same case on site.

Derp, never mind... Figured it out. Same chassis, different layout. 10D is split for double build.

If this STH10 deal falls through I think i'm just going to go the distance on the Type V.(all good, don't ask)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sure this gets asked all the time, but what is the difference between the TX-10V & The TX-10D? My blind eyes show me the exact same case on site.


D is dual motherboard trays, V is just an extra wide sth10 pretty much.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sure this gets asked all the time, but what is the difference between the TX-10V & The TX-10D? My blind eyes show me the exact same case on site.
> 
> Derp, never mind... Figured it out. Same chassis, different layout. 10D is split for double build.
> 
> *If this STH10 deal falls through I think i'm just going to go the distance on the Type V.(all good, don't ask)*


What happened? Seller got cold feet? There's a black STH10 for sale (I think







)!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What happened? Seller got cold feet? There's a black STH10 for sale (I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!


There sure is


----------



## stickg1

I love this SM5. I need to get back to work so I can buy more upgrades!


----------



## VSG

Do it Skupples! Then we both go from 900D to the TX-10!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do it Skupples! Then we both go from 900D to the TX-10!


Kinda sad a lot of folks are leaving the 900D. Its a nice case but a few shortcomings and i paid close to $400. With CL in the game, this should have been priced closer to $250-300. Not $350-400 imho.


----------



## VSG

You can get it for $250-300 for about an year now, so I think it is fairly priced at the moment. At launch it had no competition (and still does not on the mass market I would argue).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can get it for $250-300 for about an year now, so I think it is fairly priced at the moment. At launch it had no competition (and still does not on the mass market I would argue).


I'm seeing it more ~$300 after MIR. Used ones, personal experience, you can get them closer to $200.

Anyways, I kind of felt it was a bit flimsy structurally tbh. My STH10 is not as detailed but a lot better in overall layout and design.


----------



## VSG

It was $279 with another $30 rebate or so this time last month.


----------



## szeged

Its also $200 shipped on the Ocn marketplace


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Its also $200 shipped on the Ocn marketplace


Comes with free STH10? Sold!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Its also $200 shipped on the Ocn marketplace


If nothing else works, do a combo offer for both cases


----------



## stickg1

Do you take food stamps?


----------



## skupples

900D has price point competition, the masses just don't know about it because they are unfamiliar with the much smaller companies. Enthoo Primo is the first mass produced case to come out sine the 900D that directly competes with it, but then you have the Silver Stone cases & LianLi cases.

It is a nice case, but some of the design choices are a major flaw. It should have been an inch shorter & an inch wider.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Comes with free STH10? Sold!


Where's the line for this deal?


----------



## ADragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Kinda sad a lot of folks are leaving the 900D. Its a nice case but a few shortcomings and i paid close to $400. With CL in the game, this should have been priced closer to $250-300. Not $350-400 imho.


Yeah, I think it's quite a bit overpriced. The Phanteks Enthoo Primo is such a better case and a better deal, in my opinion. It's $200-$240 and the build quality, fit and finish, and water-cooling friendly features are just awesome. That's what I had before my Mercury S5 and I loved it. Definitely one of the most pleasurable cases to do a WC build in, especially in the more "production" market (as opposed to Caselabs which are true modder/custom friendly "blank canvas" cases. The quality and finish is much higher on the Enthoo vs the 900D and I feel it facilitates a clean looking build with a lot less effort.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 900D has price point competition, the masses just don't know about it because they are unfamiliar with the much smaller companies. Enthoo Primo is the first mass produced case to come out sine the 900D that directly competes with it, but then you have the Silver Stone cases & LianLi cases.
> 
> It is a nice case, but some of the design choices are a major flaw. It should have been an inch shorter & an inch wider.


While there are some major design flaws I feel that at the sale prices of $280 shipped it's a good deal while at MSRP it's overpriced. Though for many people the biggest competition I would say is the 750D for those that don't need anything quite as big as the 900D. The 750D is so cheap that it makes the 900D seem overpriced, and if you need the extra space of the 900D your build may be big enough to justify spending more on your case. CL is a good bit more $$$ than the 900D if you're comparing apples to apples which would really be a SMH10 + rad mounts, however for most people an SM8 would work and can provide 99% of the features people want at a much closer price (though not that close) and smaller form factor.


----------



## stren

Updated the list - nearly at 300! Welcome to new members and some repeat offendors:

@Killa Cam
@BGKris - You need to post a pic of the case - maybe I missed it though?
@fast_fate
@whyscotty
@longroadtrip
@Anoxy
@wermad
@Knight26
@jagz
@RollerGold
@JottaD

Grats to all!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Updated the list - nearly at 300! Welcome to new members and some repeat offendors:
> 
> @Killa Cam
> @BGKris - You need to post a pic of the case - maybe I missed it though?
> @fast_fate
> @whyscotty
> @longroadtrip
> @Anoxy
> @wermad
> @Knight26
> @jagz
> @RollerGold
> @JottaD
> 
> Grats to all!


Here you go! Thanks man!


----------



## Neo Zuko

300? This is Sparta!!


----------



## gdubc

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Roikyou

This order is marked as Shipped
Your Order Contains:

1 x MAGNUM TH10 Case
(Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, Form Factor: HPTX, ATX Layout: Standard, Motherboard side door: XXL Window Clear ($30.00), PSU side door: Ventilated, Top Cover: 85mm Tall Ventilated (45.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: None, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, HDD Cage Type: Standard 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-101), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
1 x PSU Support Mount - Magnum
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing), Orientation: Standard)
1 x 120.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
1 x 5/16 inch nut-driver
1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))

1 x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator

2 x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Quad 120mm Radiator - 80mm

Next step, all new fittings, PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Revolver Compression Straight Knurled Fittings and acrylic.

Then off to harbor freight for cheap tools...


----------



## whyscotty

Hmm - makes my mobo look tiny









https://imageshack.com/i/n1jg5jj


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Hmm - makes my mobo look tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n1jg5jj


Yes, but it won't look so tiny once you get some gear in there







Are you going to do a build log?


----------



## VSG

Good to see you here, Scotty. Have fun with the SMA8!


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes, but it won't look so tiny once you get some gear in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to do a build log?


Aye, won't look to empty once the rest of my gear arrives









Wasn't planning on doing one as it's only a case swap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good to see you here, Scotty. Have fun with the SMA8!


Oh I will


----------



## VSG

Well I second the request for a build log, I don't think there are any SMA8 builds here and if there are, there should be more!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Finished the S3 res.

May redo it in 5mm instead of 10mm as it is muy heavy.


----------



## stren

Big update on thief: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3400_100#post_21974232

dem fan grills:


----------



## wermad

Can't wait for some fire-side chats


----------



## skupples

If you can't beat it with a stick, beat it with a plank... I always say... Or something...

White STH-10 shenanigans continue between Miami and Long Island. I hopes I gets its.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> White STH-10 shenanigans continue between Miami and Long Island. I hopes I gets its.


Shipping woes? Had a very nasty one with my old TH10. Enough to say goodbye to it. And hello to a brand spanking new STH10 (







).


----------



## skupples

*starts whistling only god knows why*


----------



## archert24

Just ordered my th10. Also my first post at ocn.


----------



## archert24

Your Order Contains...

Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total
Fan Mount (140mm x 25mm) - Flex-Bay
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
MAC-499 2 $16.95 USD $33.90 USD
Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short
(Color: Black (1-3 business days for processing))
MAC-158 2 $7.95 USD $15.90 USD
MAGNUM TH10 Case
(Case Color: Black 5-7 business days for processing, Form Factor: XL-ATX, ATX Layout: Standard, Motherboard side door: XXL Window Gray ($30.00), PSU side door: Solid, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio (30.00), PCI Backplate: Fan Holes, HDD Cage Type: Standard 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-101), Flex-Bay Covers: Solid)
TH10 1 $609.95 USD $609.95 USD
Subtotal: $659.75 USD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Just ordered my th10. Also my first post at ocn.


Let me be the first to welcome you from out of the shadows, Lurker!


----------



## VSG

Great first posts too!


----------



## archert24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Finished redoing the artwork, deleted the 240 that was too big for the AX1500i:
> 
> The rads are now push pull so that's 24 GT AP-14 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 22 of my fans came in:
> 
> 
> 
> "Neo Zuko"


Is that a Corsair 1200i in there or an EVGA SuperNOVA 1500?


----------



## VSG

Neither, he has a render there and is planning to get the soon to be released Corsair AX1500i


----------



## archert24

I see. Havent read about that.


----------



## Neo Zuko

All my parts are detailed in my drop down signature rig


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Just ordered my th10. Also my first post at ocn.


Welcome! And I hope you'll do a build log. I love to watch TH10's come together. You might get some ideas from mine. See signature.


----------



## skupples

shipping conformation.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping conformation.


about time









Im excited to see the rebuild. I want to rebuild in an s8 but i cant do that with a sth10 hogging all the room on one side and a bunch of insulation for the bench rig on the other side


----------



## stickg1

Sleeping is overrated, ditch the bed in the bedroom and fill it with rigs!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> about time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im excited to see the rebuild. I want to rebuild in an s8 but i cant do that with a sth10 hogging all the room on one side and a bunch of insulation for the bench rig on the other side


MyUPS hasn't updated yet, but I have conformation of a shipping label created for a huge box, & proof of purchase receipt.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MyUPS hasn't updated yet, but I have conformation of a shipping label created for a huge box, & proof of purchase receipt.


im sure itll arrive within the next couple days, SI1 is a top notch guy im sure he wouldnt spend however much it cost to ship the sth10 just to send a box with some high quality gaming mice


----------



## skupples

The shipping was 200$...







i'm definitely going to throw him another 100$ when it shows up. That just seems so obscene, but I saw the receipt. I think that UPS franchise owner is insane.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im sure itll arrive within the next couple days, SI1 is a top notch guy im sure he wouldnt spend however much it cost to ship the sth10 just to send a box with some high quality gaming mice


----------



## szeged

wow holy mother of god did he pay for overnight shipping or something? $200 for the sth10? good lord i may have to make my classified sale thread a in person pick up only.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> White STH-10 shenanigans continue between Miami and Long Island. I hopes I gets its.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping woes? Had a very nasty one with my old TH10. Enough to say goodbye to it. And hello to a brand spanking new STH10 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

HEY ! i think it came out well. about to post a few pics, then fell asleep lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Just ordered my th10. Also my first post at ocn.


welcome x2 ! .... to the obsession
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow holy mother of god did he pay for overnight shipping or something? $200 for the sth10? good lord i may have to make my classified sale thread a in person pick up only.


nah my th10 was only ~ 50 ( corporate ) normal ( non corporate ) highest was ~ 70 for my th10 !


----------



## skupples

I think it has to do with his location. He is out on Long Island. CL obviously has some sort of freight shipping deal w/ their pickups.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think it has to do with his location. He is out on Long Island. CL obviously has some sort of freight shipping deal w/ their pickups.


Shipping cases just sucks in general. I sent my SG08-600 to @stickg1 and shipping from CA to SC was $35 for that little thing alone.


----------



## spartanxxx10

Not to be "that guy", but it was $108 to send a Merlin SM8 from MA to London...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spartanxxx10*
> 
> Not to be "that guy", but it was $108 to send a Merlin SM8 from MA to London...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






25$ to pack it for him, and 180$ to ship. It has to have something to do with where he lives. I would guess his little town has a limited number of daily runs, which means space on the truck is @ a premium. Or the proprietor decided to be a...


----------



## spartanxxx10

Ahh, UPS -- they were trying to charge me $300 or $500 I think. And by "that guy", I was referring to the one who just one-ups everyone. Not calling you out at all. But still, $200 for domestic, non-expedited shipping -- that's asinine.


----------



## gdubc

Another thing is that it is cheaper if you go to an actual ups center. All the little ups stores are like franchises and basically can set their own price.


----------



## Killa Cam

dang, that's alaska type shipping prices. id expect it to be much lower going from ny to fl. i think dude got screwed over, probably should have checked fedex or usps for quotes. anyways, congrats on nabbing dat beast.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> dang, that's alaska type shipping prices. id expect it to be much lower going from ny to fl. i think dude got screwed over, probably should have checked fedex or usps for quotes. anyways, congrats on nabbing dat beast.


Lol, compare to Bethel, its alot worse


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Lol, compare to Bethel, its alot worse


touché


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Lol, compare to Bethel, its alot worse


Had a friend up in Wales Alaska, Air Force brat, can't imagine how bad shipping stuff would be for you folks up that way.......


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Had a friend up in Wales Alaska, Air Force brat, can't imagine how bad shipping stuff would be for you folks up that way.......


that's why i take advantage of my amazon student prime shipping and shoprunner for newegg and other stores(which i don't shop there anymore). i remember when i bought my nzxt switch 810 and enermax fulmo gt cases from amazon using my free prime shipping. i bought those cases while they were on sale - switch 810 was $130 and fulmo gt was $180. as soon as my order was processed, they shot the prices up above msrp lol. i guess they were trying to make up the loss.

that's another reason why it took me so long to buy my first cl case. i really wanted the smh10 after i maxed out my switch 810. the shipping was hard to swallow, so i chose the fulmo gt - which i still love - but was a lot of work to fill up with rads. if i would have done it over again, i would have gotten a cl case from the minute i decided to jump into watercooling.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Updated the list - nearly at 300! Welcome to new members and some repeat offendors:
> 
> @Killa Cam
> @BGKris - You need to post a pic of the case - maybe I missed it though?
> @fast_fate
> @whyscotty
> @longroadtrip
> @Anoxy
> @wermad
> @Knight26
> @jagz
> @RollerGold
> @JottaD
> 
> Grats to all!


Hey Stren,
Repeat Offenders







OK then I'll admit - Guilty as Charged








The Tech Station was too hard to do the panel mods to, so I am using S8 with ped now (with plans for the tech station front and back panels for - can you guess - open test bench)
and the build's name need tweaking in the list while you're at it.
Cheers









S_alive_8 Build Log Update

Hard Line Piping - old school way


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Updated the list - nearly at 300! Welcome to new members and some repeat offendors:
> 
> @Killa Cam
> @BGKris - You need to post a pic of the case - maybe I missed it though?
> @fast_fate
> @whyscotty
> @longroadtrip
> @Anoxy
> @wermad
> @Knight26
> @jagz
> @RollerGold
> @JottaD
> 
> Grats to all!


My Build is going to have a custom paint job not grey


----------



## fast_fate

My plans for the ped may have just changed dramatically.
Has any one else noticed that they can fit 420 rads in their S8 pedestal ???









 

A couple small mods needed - at least for this Alphacool UT60 420mm.
Holes need to be made to fit the stop plugs on each end from outside the panels once rad is fitted
The rad is exactly the same length as internal of the ped - just stop plugs make it too long to fit.
and a custom mounting bracket will need to be made.


----------



## szeged

Anyone at caselabs know the dimensions and weight of a flat packed sth10 roughly? Might sell mine but don't want to dismantle everything to get a shipping quote if this guy isn't 100% on buying it yet.


----------



## drserk

hello i need some help about getting info of tubing management with Bottom Accessory Mounts -Tubing Management (pair 120mm) (MAC-214). i dont understand that the pair of that is enough for 120mm ? or one part of that pair is 120mm and only one's size ise 120mm.


----------



## derickwm

Hey. There will be no talk of high quality gaming mice!

Also, it cost me about $250 all said and done to ship and insure my (loaded) STH10 from West to East coast


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> hello i need some help about getting info of tubing management with Bottom Accessory Mounts -Tubing Management (pair 120mm) (MAC-214). i dont understand that the pair of that is enough for 120mm ? or one part of that pair is 120mm and only one's size ise 120mm.


Each one of those plates takes up a 120mm fan space on the bottom of the case, and has a grommeted 1" tubing pass-thru


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HEY ! i think it came out well. about to post a few pics, then fell asleep lol


Tbh, I'm referring to the subsequent battle w/ FedEx and the seller to get the insurance coverage for the damage. The damage wasn't too severe imho, but too many bad memories that I decided to give it a new home and better memories with a new owner







.

How she coming along?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey. There will be no talk of high quality gaming mice!
> 
> Also, it cost me about $250 all said and done to ship and insure my (loaded) STH10 from West to East coast


I am guessing insurance was about $100 or so?


----------



## derickwm

I don't think it was quite that much. The only box available to ship it in was a heavy duty box that had previously housed a BBQer. The thing alone weighed nearly 20lbs! It was gigantic, there's a pic buried in this thread somewhere of it.


----------



## VSG

Really? Both FedEx and UPS wanted $75 or so to insure my 900D so I decided to only go local if selling it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Really? Both FedEx and UPS wanted $75 or so to insure my 900D so I decided to only go local if selling it.


That sounds waaaaaaaay off. Even with the Opterons I've mailed to Russia w/ $400+ worth of insurance only cost me like $7 extra. I think I paid like $5 for $400 worth of insurance when I shipped a box to Stren via FedEx?


----------



## VSG

I figured as much, to be fair I asked people who may well have no idea what they were talking about- my university has extension depots from USPS, UPS and FedEx and while they are good people who help me ship things out, they are not actually working for the postal services.


----------



## skupples

My package is insured up to 600$ butnut doesnt list the actual price on the break down. These franchise locations get away with highway robbery. I'm glad the southern distro is right down the street.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah Uni post offices are rough. I make all my own labels so I can just drop my packages off to them.


----------



## Roikyou

Came in a day early



Just a little bigger.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Really? Both FedEx and UPS wanted $75 or so to insure my 900D so I decided to only go local if selling it.


Sounds about right. It cost me about 75 to ship my 800D two months after I bought it. It greatly depends on the size of the box. If it doesn't meet a restricted weight requirement for cost, then they calculate by size of the box.

I think the S8 makes my 24th case in the last 6 years..... roflberries


----------



## stickg1

I have a Arc Midi R2 sitting in my office that I can't sell because it costs more to ship then people are willing to pay for the case itself. It's been on Craigslist since I got the SM5 and haven't even gotten a nibble. South Carolina isn't really a PC enthusiast hotbed. Mike is the only person I know of and he's two hours away.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> 
> 
> Came in a day early
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little bigger.


Congrats









Wish the STH10 was quicker to put together. Beast took me almost two hours to assemble







. Yes, and I'm aware why it takes so long to assemble


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the STH10 was quicker to put together. Beast took me almost two hours to assemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, and I'm aware why it takes so long to assemble


I was surprised it was shipped assembled, I've got a couple things to do but it was all together. I thought I was going to be sitting down for a few hours building this. Took two days to get here. Guess that's a benefit of being so close to California and no smog to boot.

Stren, if you wouldn't mind, going to remove my 810 from my signature and move to Caselabs sig even though it's a work in progress... (guess that's my request to add me plz)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I was surprised it was shipped assembled, I've got a couple things to do but it was all together. I thought I was going to be sitting down for a few hours building this. Took two days to get here. Guess that's a benefit of being so close to California and no smog to boot.
> 
> Stren, if you wouldn't mind, going to remove my 810 from my signature and move to Caselabs sig even though it's a work in progress... (guess that's my request to add me plz)


The main section of the TH10 is riveted together so its just a matter of adding the panels. The STH10 is actually broken down completely to "flat-pack" it. Every panel has to be bolted together for the main chassis. No complaints tbh, i had fun putting it together and its exciting as its assembled. I would have gotten another TH10 but I had committed to 140mm fans and radiators, so the STH10 was the best fit for me







.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The main section of the TH10 is riveted together so its just a matter of adding the panels. The STH10 is actually broken down completely to "flat-pack" it. Every panel has to be bolted together for the main chassis. No complaints tbh, i had fun putting it together and its exciting as its assembled. I would have gotten another TH10 but I had committed to 140mm fans and radiators, so the STH10 was the best fit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just got used to the Aquaero 6 and my NZXT 2k fans (which I honestly run around 800 to 1200), know they work well and have a profile set up, which are 120 fans. I was going to stick with the T10 to stick with the RX360 and thought about adding another 360 but figured doing it, might as well see what's on the other side, so jumped up and replaced all radiators, moving to 2 x 480's and one 360, stuck with 120 fans, might add more 120's actually for a push, pull, just to see how the Aqua works with 22 fans. For the top radiators with 22 fans (if I go this route), I was thinking of daisy chaining two of the 3 x 9 splitter for the third channel on the Aqua and fourth channel, running one 3 x 9 splitter for the last 6 fans


----------



## stickg1

When I bought Mike's SM5 it was configured in reverse ATX. So I had to dismantle and reassemble. Mike don't mess around apparently those screws were in there TIGHT. I had to ride down to the shop and get my impact driver because a manual screwdriver wasn't going to cut it!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I just got used to the Aquaero 6 and my NZXT 2k fans (which I honestly run around 800 to 1200), know they work well and have a profile set up, which are 120 fans. I was going to stick with the T10 to stick with the RX360 and thought about adding another 360 but figured doing it, might as well see what's on the other side, so jumped up and replaced all radiators, moving to 2 x 480's and one 360, stuck with 120 fans, might add more 120's actually for a push, pull, just to see how the Aqua works with 22 fans. For the top radiators with 22 fans (if I go this route), I was thinking of daisy chaining two of the 3 x 9 splitter for the third channel on the Aqua and fourth channel, running one 3 x 9 splitter for the last 6 fans


I'm using ModMyToyz fan hubs. Each 560 is setup on one 8x 3-pin hub, the 420 is on its on 8x hub as well, and the two 280s share a single 8x hub. Each hub is connected one to channel on my Mix2 controller. Though the total max does exceed each channel's max output, I'm running at 40% only. So once they settle down, total power drawn per channel is less then the max per channel for all my fans. The sole 120mm Cougar fan is tad noisy so its hooked up on its on channel. I don't push that one up when I do raise the power when gaming for hours or benching.

So, you may end up with a lot of fans in a case like the TH10 (I had 51 in my old TH10) but it can be managed with the right equipment


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using ModMyToyz fan hubs. Each 560 is setup on one 8x 3-pin hub, the 420 is on its on 8x hub as well, and the two 280s share a single 8x hub. Each hub is connected one to channel on my Mix2 controller. Though the total max does exceed each channel's max output, I'm running at 40% only. So once they settle down, total power drawn per channel is less then the max per channel for all my fans. The sole 120mm Cougar fan is tad noisy so its hooked up on its on channel. I don't push that one up when I do raise the power when gaming for hours or benching.
> 
> So, you may end up with a lot of fans in a case like the TH10 (I had 51 in my old TH10) but it can be managed with the right equipment


I'm running just five fans right now with the switch 810 doing a pull on my 360 and 240, very quiet, barely tell it's running. Moving to the 480's and 360 is just overkill in OCN spirit, so really, I could continue with a pull with 11 fans between two channels, I'm sure there will be no issues. Aquaero boasted 20 fans per channel, I'm sure I can do between 11 to 22 fans. (first and second channel is controlling mcp35x each)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I'm running just five fans right now with the switch 810 doing a pull on my 360 and 240, very quiet, barely tell it's running. Moving to the 480's and 360 is just overkill in OCN spirit, so really, I could continue with a pull with 11 fans between two channels, I'm sure there will be no issues. Aquaero boasted 20 fans per channel, I'm sure I can do between 11 to 22 fans. (first and second channel is controlling mcp35x each)


Kewl









Gonna order some new matching switches. Just to confirm, I need a 22mm and 16mm???? Thanks and +1


----------



## skupples

Do you even really need the conversion kit to do reverse ATX in STH-10? (it isn't in front of my yet) but it seems like you could just take it apart & move the necessary pieces.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you even really need the conversion kit to do reverse ATX in STH-10? (it isn't in front of my yet) but it seems like you could just take it apart & move the necessary pieces.


Unfortunately, you do. It requires repositioning the mb panel and midplates. Though, you may be able to diy yourself but it will require a bit of modding). Might as well just buy a new one with reverse atx, nah?


----------



## JottaD

Working on the front panel


----------



## stickg1

What are those? Filters? And what are the three PA2's for, do you have three DDCs?


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What are those? Filters? And what are the three PA2's for, do you have three DDCs?


Yes they are filters, and the PA2´s are to have more fan channels


----------



## stickg1

Oh cool, I just got a PA2 recently for my MCP355. Looking to add to it with more AQC stuff.


----------



## protzman

gf's case came. She is super stoked! So am i. once again caselab's delivers!






my case has a best bro now!


----------



## stickg1

Aww BFFs! Love that purple

Edit: that's purple right? I think half the forums is aware of my color blindness.

To add to what werm said, lucky indeed. My girl likes expensive purses and vampires


----------



## wermad

G/f that digs CaseLabs, lucky man you are sir








.


----------



## VSG

lol you are close enough, stick. I am sure there are a hundred different shades of color that could describe purple but that works for me.


----------



## stickg1

Well I'm not sure what purple really looks like but I like it!


----------



## Mega Man

another reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HEY ! i think it came out well. about to post a few pics, then fell asleep lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm referring to the subsequent battle w/ FedEx and the seller to get the insurance coverage for the damage. The damage wasn't too severe imho, but too many bad memories that I decided to give it a new home and better memories with a new owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How she coming along?
Click to expand...

she looks great in the corner, wont be getting filled till i get my m8 up and running, ( amd build ) as i refuse to be on a laptop when i have 2 8350s and one 3930k in the house LOL >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The main section of the TH10 is riveted together so its just a matter of adding the panels. The STH10 is actually broken down completely to "flat-pack" it. Every panel has to be bolted together for the main chassis. No complaints tbh, i had fun putting it together and its exciting as its assembled. I would have gotten another TH10 but I had committed to 140mm fans and radiators, so the STH10 was the best fit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I just got used to the Aquaero 6 and my NZXT 2k fans (which I honestly run around 800 to 1200), know they work well and have a profile set up, which are 120 fans. I was going to stick with the T10 to stick with the RX360 and thought about adding another 360 but figured doing it, might as well see what's on the other side, so jumped up and replaced all radiators, moving to 2 x 480's and one 360, stuck with 120 fans, might add more 120's actually for a push, pull, just to see how the Aqua works with 22 fans. For the top radiators with 22 fans (if I go this route), I was thinking of daisy chaining two of the 3 x 9 splitter for the third channel on the Aqua and fourth channel, running one 3 x 9 splitter for the last 6 fans
Click to expand...

it works fine, i have ~ 45 on my m8 with no hs or anything ( AQ6xt )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Working on the front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i hate you sooooo much right now i bought 2 mounts ( gonna hide my filters behind the front panel hdd/psu side ) but i missed the filters, dont ask... i just did ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> gf's case came. She is super stoked! So am i. once again caselab's delivers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my case has a best bro now!


more like it is about to get pregnant ( hers ) and have baby CLs all around !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> G/f that digs CaseLabs, lucky man you are sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


pretty case for a pretty girl !


----------



## X-Nine

So, MeganMan, you're gonna give me back my M8, right? Right?









Not that I really need it, it would just be nice to have it back with how much I loved that case.


----------



## Mega Man

ABSOLUTELY !

700k should about cover _*my*_ { ouch







burn }rare, extremely limited edition m8 dont you think ?, best part, for that price ill hand deliver it to your house !


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ABSOLUTELY !
> 
> 700k should about cover my rare, extremely limited edition m8 dont you think ?, best part, for that price ill hand deliver it to your house !


700K Iraqi Dinar? You got a deal!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ABSOLUTELY !
> 
> 700k should about cover my rare, extremely limited edition m8 dont you think ?, best part, for that price ill hand deliver it to your house !
> 
> 
> 
> 700K Iraqi Dinar? You got a deal!
Click to expand...

... no euro >.>

if it makes you feel better, you can come over and touch it anytime you are feeling casesick


----------



## skupples

package has finally received its departure scan. Hopefully a case shows up monday!


----------



## Mega Man

woooooo


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ... no euro >.>
> 
> if it makes you feel better, you can come over and touch it anytime you are feeling casesick


You may not want that...you should see the video I have of XNine petting his S8 saying, "My precious...my precious."


----------



## Mega Man

no it is fine, speaking of it may be time to go shoot some clays with this nice weather we are having.

( THIS IS SARCASM ! )

on a serious note, x or long do you guys shoot any clays ? would be fun to do an OCN clay day !


----------



## Robilar

So does caselabs make a cube case that isn't too big but will take an ATX board? My HAF-XB is a decent cheap case but I would much prefer something more refined and clean looking. My issue is space.

I need it cube and below a certain height. Also a big fan of a horizontal motherboard alignment. Needs to have room for push pull 240 rad and excellent GPU ventilation (adding a second 780Ti shortly).

Any suggestions?

This is my current layout''

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01404_zps2c866c3b.jpg.html


----------



## szeged

s3/s5 is my guess.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> s3/s5 is my guess.


I thought the S5's were MATX? I need room for two 780Ti's and my Creative HD sound card, have to stay with ATX.


----------



## szeged

S8 maybe?


----------



## Mega Man

s8?


----------



## Rollergold

The S8 is Caselabs ATX sized Mercury case


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So does caselabs make a cube case that isn't too big but will take an ATX board? My HAF-XB is a decent cheap case but I would much prefer something more refined and clean looking. My issue is space.
> 
> I need it cube and below a certain height. Also a big fan of a horizontal motherboard alignment. Needs to have room for push pull 240 rad and excellent GPU ventilation (adding a second 780Ti shortly).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> This is my current layout''
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01404_zps2c866c3b.jpg.html


If you're looking for something that size, then no.

Our cases are built for watercooling enthusiasts in mind and so size is of course a limitation when you consider the need to install equipment for a custom loop.

The Mercury S8 is the only full-sized (or EATX sized) chassis that we currently offer that has a horizontal motherboard mount. The dimensions of the case (standard case without pedestal or extended top) is 18.74"H x 14.54"W x 19.03"D (476mm x 369mm x 483mm)*

To my knowledge, there is no other case on the market that offers a horizontal motherboard layout with the kind of space needed for custom loops that would be smaller than this case is. The Mercury S5 is the same size as the S8, just 2 inches less wide so it accommodates MATX boards only (and of course itx, but that's neither here nor there since you're looking for ATX).

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So does caselabs make a cube case that isn't too big but will take an ATX board? My HAF-XB is a decent cheap case but I would much prefer something more refined and clean looking. My issue is space.
> 
> I need it cube and below a certain height. Also a big fan of a horizontal motherboard alignment. Needs to have room for push pull 240 rad and excellent GPU ventilation (adding a second 780Ti shortly).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> This is my current layout''
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01404_zps2c866c3b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for something that size, then no.
> 
> Our cases are built for watercooling enthusiasts in mind and so size is of course a limitation when you consider the need to install equipment for a custom loop.
> 
> The Mercury S8 is the only full-sized (or EATX sized) chassis that we currently offer that has a horizontal motherboard mount. The dimensions of the case (standard case without pedestal or extended top) is 18.74"H x 14.54"W x 19.03"D (476mm x 369mm x 483mm)*
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no other case on the market that offers a horizontal motherboard layout with the kind of space needed for custom loops that would be smaller than this case is. The Mercury S5 is the same size as the S8, just 2 inches less wide so it accommodates MATX boards only (and of course itx, but that's neither here nor there since you're looking for ATX).
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/.
Click to expand...





so that means no ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

small update: a few steps closer..


I will replace the XSPC for an Alphacool UT60 240, as you can see my choice of routing is simple. However..


..it did meant I had to cut a bit of the top.


Before I place the 360 in I need to measure where I'm gonna drill the holes for the tubes. And I'm not gonna drill until I have all parts in.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you're looking for something that size, then no.
> 
> Our cases are built for watercooling enthusiasts in mind and so size is of course a limitation when you consider the need to install equipment for a custom loop.
> 
> The Mercury S8 is the only full-sized (or EATX sized) chassis that we currently offer that has a horizontal motherboard mount. The dimensions of the case (standard case without pedestal or extended top) is 18.74"H x 14.54"W x 19.03"D (476mm x 369mm x 483mm)*
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no other case on the market that offers a horizontal motherboard layout with the kind of space needed for custom loops that would be smaller than this case is. The Mercury S5 is the same size as the S8, just 2 inches less wide so it accommodates MATX boards only (and of course itx, but that's neither here nor there since you're looking for ATX).
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/.


I'm going to have a look at my space again and do some measurements. I only have 15" of height clearance and the S8 (which I looked at and love) is as you pointed out is close to 19". I have a tv mounted just above the system that I would prefer to keep at eye level.

Width and depth are not a problem though


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> small update: a few steps closer..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it did meant I had to cut a bit of the top.


I'm assuming you cut the top to make room for the 90 degree fittings to loop the two radiators together. I'm going the same route, probably radiator inside instead of top but looping my two top radiators togehter. Nice thing about Alphacools is there several directions you can run to loop the two together.

(took me a min to remember how to do spoilers...)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> *I'm assuming you cut the top to make room for the 90 degree fittings to loop the two radiators together.* I'm going the same route, probably radiator inside instead of top but looping my two top radiators togehter. Nice thing about Alphacools is there several directions you can run to loop the two together.
> 
> (took me a min to remember how to do spoilers...)


yep, I don't want to use too many fittings or cut/drill the case up too much (with the exception of panels)
Also adding the 240 there makes it easier to add the sound card and future gpu's.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I thought the S5's were MATX? I need room for two 780Ti's and my Creative HD sound card, have to stay with ATX.


if i watercooled my my gpu i could run 7970 crossfire with my xonar essence card plugged into the bottom slot, or even the middle slot.


----------



## Pheozero

How good of a finish is Primer Grey?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> How good of a finish is Primer Grey?


Great finish for painting on.

In other news,the res has been filled to the brim and,in a unscientific test,left outside for 24 hrs in the sun so it gets heated and cooled for some thermal cycle testing.
Glad to say it didnt leak at all and I am happy for it to go in.



A good shot showing the 5mm thickness of the front panel.



Looks stock. I love it.


----------



## Propanelgen

Finally I got my package from CL









It came flatpacked, so I guess I'm gonna spend this weekend assembling it.


----------



## Pheozero

Well, to be honest, I was thinking of just getting it grey and leaving it like that. I was planning to do a Purple and Grey themed build.


----------



## derickwm

You'd be better off at least getting some basic gray paint and going over it.


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Finally I got my package from CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came flatpacked, so I guess I'm gonna spend this weekend assembling it.


Nice








one more in Norway


----------



## ekolog66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Finally I got my package from CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came flatpacked, so I guess I'm gonna spend this weekend assembling it.
























TH-10 Parts postage???


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH-10 Parts postage???


Its the Merlin ST-10


----------



## PCModderMike

Well after almost a month, my case made it.







Now the fun starts.




Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.








I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.


Buildlog, buildlog, buildlog









Well, if the S5 doesn't have one, couldn't you use the S3 one?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> 
> Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.


So beautiful....

I think CL need to start printing their instruction in color, I received mine in black and white and it's pretty hard to see lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Buildlog, buildlog, buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if the S5 doesn't have one, couldn't you use the S3 one?
Click to expand...









Guess I could use a S3 guide, if I had one...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.


omg i hate you, ive waited 7 days now and it feels like I ordered it last year...

:'(


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> *snip*.


Why the long wait?


----------



## skupples

Seems like CL is @ capacity these days...

By the way... People keep crying about the CL+Aquaero fitting issues... What is the issue exactly? (The protagonists won't answer, they just keep QQ'ing)\

@Mike, legos without the instructions... I'm sure you got it! If it is standing on a corner when its done, you did it wrong.

My case is due in on Monday. Hopefully it isn't 39 pounds of Professional Quality Gaming Mice.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly required, came flat packed of course...but I guess they were in such a rush to get the case shipped, they didn't included any assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been browsing around their site, and I can't find a digital copy. Does anyone know where I can find one? Guess I could just wing it though, but I don't wanna miss anything.
> 
> 
> 
> omg i hate you, ive waited 7 days now and it feels like I ordered it last year...
> 
> :'(
Click to expand...









7 days is nothing compared to how long I waited.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well after almost a month, my case made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts.
> *snip*.
> 
> 
> 
> Why they long wait?
Click to expand...

Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it. In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.

Welp, winging it seemed to work out just fine. Hoping to throw a little log up shortly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems like CL is @ capacity these days...
> 
> By the way... People keep crying about the CL+Aquaero fitting issues... What is the issue exactly? (The protagonists won't answer, they just keep QQ'ing)\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The one i know first hand is Luna's fitment issue w/ the A6 in the TH10. I haven't heard anyone with the STH10 having issues but I've heard many fitment issues with CL (in general) and it looks like a few more cases as well.
> 
> Last I heard and saw in the AC support forum on their site, there was a revised faceplate coming out to address this. Since not that many ppl have an A6, its not a huge issue like some other bombshells out there.
> 
> I guess the only way to find out is to try and fit yours in your STH10 when it arrives.


Let me find Luna's thread.

edit:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456301/th10-case-and-an-aquaeros-6-that-just-wont-fit-help-please


----------



## Fudgerd

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days is nothing compared to how long I waited.
> 
> Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it. In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.
> 
> Welp, winging it seemed to work out just fine. Hoping to throw a little log up shortly.






Looks good, I was going to say just wing it, as it's as simple as putting the screws in the screw holes.


----------



## skupples

Can't be that complicated in a case that size.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can't be that complicated in a case that size.


It's not.








Like I said, just didn't wanna miss anything so it's nice to have the guide as a reference.


----------



## skupples

Thanks Wermy. Turns out CL now makes a bracket for non-conforming accessories. Now I just need to decide if I want to paint the face plate white.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks Wermy. Turns out CL now makes a bracket for non-conforming accessories. Now I just need to decide if I want to paint the face plate white.


yup saw those too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> yup saw those too.












Anyone remember what the weight was on their STH-10 package? This package from Strong Island is weighing in @ 38lb.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember what the weight was on their STH-10 package? This package from Strong Island is weighing in @ 38lb.


It's been redirected to SoCal









i think mine was about that weight too.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm going to have a look at my space again and do some measurements. I only have 15" of height clearance and the S8 (which I looked at and love) is as you pointed out is close to 19". I have a tv mounted just above the system that I would prefer to keep at eye level.
> 
> Width and depth are not a problem though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Easy fix. Kick that silly laptop off the table and put your S8 there. Such a great case deserves to be accommodated.


----------



## skupples

Last question(fornow)... I assume white cases come with white accessories? Trying to put a care package together before it shows up.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Last question(fornow)... I assume white cases come with white accessories? Trying to put a care package together before it shows up.


Yes. The color of the accessories always matches the color of the case.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks Wermy. Turns out CL now makes a bracket for non-conforming accessories. Now I just need to decide if I want to paint the face plate white.


I ordered two extra aquaero 6 faceplates from the start so I would have a couple to play with. I am needing to make mine white also.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days is nothing compared to how long I waited.
> 
> Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it. In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.
> 
> Welp, winging it seemed to work out just fine. Hoping to throw a little log up shortly.


Aw man, I'm pretty sure you miss your white SM5 now, I understand, I'll just drive up there tomorrow and we can switch-zies!









Looks good!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems like CL is @ capacity these days...
> 
> By the way... People keep crying about the CL+Aquaero fitting issues... What is the issue exactly? (The protagonists won't answer, they just keep QQ'ing)\
> 
> @Mike, legos without the instructions... I'm sure you got it! If it is standing on a corner when its done, you did it wrong.
> 
> My case is due in on Monday. Hopefully it isn't 39 pounds of Professional Quality Gaming Mice.


The problem with the AQ6 was that AQ built them with the mounting arms too wide. They are larger than the industry spec for a 5.25" bay....... The biggest problem is it's not consistent at all. But the majority were larger than the bay specs maximum size.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days is nothing compared to how long I waited.
> 
> Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it. In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.
> 
> Welp, winging it seemed to work out just fine. Hoping to throw a little log up shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man, I'm pretty sure you miss your white SM5 now, I understand, I'll just drive up there tomorrow and we can switch-zies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
Click to expand...

Hahaha umm I'm gonna pass on that. This thing went together real quick and I'm loving the layout, think it's a keeper.








But thanks!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. *According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it.* In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.


Well I am sure as hell glad that I got my sm8 before they stopped offering gray. The color is absolutely beautiful in person.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Started out with my case being held back because of a QC issue. Wasn't a big deal according to Kevin, just some areas needed to be resprayed with the gray. Didn't turn out so easy, when they mixed up a batch of their gray finish it was completely off from what they "normally" use and didn't match at all. Resulted in a rep from the manufacturer where they purchase the gray powder from having to come out to them in person to address the issue. They were given several different samples to work with, finally they mixed up a batch that matched my case and they were able to finish it up. *According to Kevin, because of all these inconsistencies with the gray finish they're no longer going to offer it.* In fact, checking their site right now, when you drop down the case color selection, gray is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am sure as hell glad that I got my sm8 before they stopped offering gray. The color is absolutely beautiful in person.
Click to expand...

Same, very happy I was able to get a case in gray before they decided to put an end to it. For a moment they offered to change the color completely, I said no thanks please finish it up in gray.


----------



## stickg1

Wait what? That's gray? I thought it was black...My freaking eyes suck. My eye doctor said I have eagle eye vision and I see better than 20/20. But what good is that if I can't see colors?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Same, very happy I was able to get a case in gray before they decided to put an end to it. For a moment they offered to change the color completely, I said no thanks please finish it up in gray.


Looks awesome - congrats and look forward to seeing the build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wait what? That's gray? I thought it was black...My freaking eyes suck. My eye doctor said I have eagle eye vision and I see better than 20/20. But what good is that if I can't see colors?


Can you see the colour difference when you look at the CaseLabs Badge and the switches - those black bits stand out against the dark grey


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wait what? That's gray? I thought it was black...My freaking eyes suck. My eye doctor said I have eagle eye vision and I see better than 20/20. But what good is that if I can't see colors?


The gray can be pretty hard to tell apart from black in photos, but in person it's very apparent.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Last question(fornow)... I assume white cases come with white accessories? Trying to put a care package together before it shows up.


So, its still on for tomorrow??????? Excited for you too









There's is the option to do a black/white but most go w/ all black or all white. Based on the pics I saw of the listing, it should be all whites


----------



## szeged

Strong had all white accessories, I was going to buy the case from him around September or so but we decided to stick to what we had at the time


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wait what? That's gray? I thought it was black...My freaking eyes suck. My eye doctor said I have eagle eye vision and I see better than 20/20. But what good is that if I can't see colors?


Dang.








I've seen you say in other posts in the water cooling gallery that you were color blind, but I thought it was kind of a joke.








Do you have someone help you with your color schemes for your build and stuff?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Same, very happy I was able to get a case in gray before they decided to put an end to it. For a moment they offered to change the color completely, I said no thanks please finish it up in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome - congrats and look forward to seeing the build
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So, its still on for tomorrow??????? Excited for you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's is the option to do a black/white but most go w/ all black or all white. Based on the pics I saw of the listing, it should be all whites


UPS says monday.

Got an extra 120.4 side mount, and the aquaero mount (just in case.)


----------



## fast_fate

Well here's an issue that I overlooked previously








Mostly because my chassis side covers are still in the plastic and needed replacement parts to complete the ped (which I now have assembled)
Now that chassis and ped are mated again and ped has side cover on, it stands out like dogs balls where as was too subtle for me to notice earlier (I just wasn't looking for it to not fit to be honest)

The mounting screws and rubber washers that I mounted the 280 rad with are too long - the side cover would never fit on.
AND I have rubber anti-vibe pads between the fans and the mounting bracket.
Even with the screw head section sorted out (without the rubber washers) so screw heads not sticking out so far, I think fans would still stick out too far.
My conclusion is that using these side rad mounts - can't use anti-vibe pads and screw lengths must be spot on with no "spacing / washers" at the screw heads.

 

I would has at a guess that this would be the same for all the CaseLabs side rad mounts.


----------



## wermad

I'm using hex M4 screws w/ a pretty tall head and I can clear my STH10's side covers







. Try test fitting the covers if they clear. You can always go w/ smaller screws to pass them through only one side of the fan ~8-10mm long (as opposed to the whole thing and if your fans allow it).


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm going with a Marvel spy theme (and a bit of Scarlett Johansson's deadly Black Widow and sexy spy hacker Sky):


----------



## szeged

GOOD GOD SUBBING IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Looks awesome - congrats and look forward to seeing the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the colour difference when you look at the CaseLabs Badge and the switches - those black bits stand out against the dark grey
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I can tell that the caselabs badge is darker than the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The gray can be pretty hard to tell apart from black in photos, but in person it's very apparent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you say in other posts in the water cooling gallery that you were color blind, but I thought it was kind of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have someone help you with your color schemes for your build and stuff?
> Thanks


Well I just thought I had trouble distinguishing different shades of different colors. I can _see_ colors, just not accurately I guess? IDK, never really been tested or anything but my girl tells me all the time I'm color blind. I'll be like "Nice teal pants" and she will say "Umm they're mint." And stuff like that. I just figured because she's kind of a B, but I love her anyway. LOL

Well dang, I'm about to go truck shopping, I hope I don't end up with some effed up color! lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Looks awesome - congrats and look forward to seeing the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the colour difference when you look at the CaseLabs Badge and the switches - those black bits stand out against the dark grey
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can tell that the caselabs badge is darker than the case.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The gray can be pretty hard to tell apart from black in photos, but in person it's very apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you say in other posts in the water cooling gallery that you were color blind, but I thought it was kind of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have someone help you with your color schemes for your build and stuff?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just thought I had trouble distinguishing different shades of different colors. I can _see_ colors, just not accurately I guess? IDK, never really been tested or anything but my girl tells me all the time I'm color blind. I'll be like "*Nice teal pants*" and she will say "Umm they're mint." And stuff like that. I just figured because she's kind of a B, but I love her anyway. LOL
> 
> Well dang, I'm about to go truck shopping, I hope I don't end up with some effed up color! lol
Click to expand...

yep that is your problem right there,.

dont try, just say " nice pants"

have fun buying a truck, make sure it has a hemi in it you wont be sorry


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems like CL is @ capacity these days...
> 
> By the way...people keep crying about the CL+Aquaero fitting issues... What is the issue exactly? (The protagonists won't answer, they just keep QQ'ing)\


First, there was no issue with Case Labs, it was an issue with the Aquaero 6 mounting arms. This affected installation of the Aquaero in ANY case. Second, Instead of waiting for AC to fix the problem, we came up with a solution that would benefit our customers, and could be used for other devices that fail to meet the international specifications of 5.25 bays.

Nobody was crying. When you buy a controller that's 200 bucks, you expect it to not have a glaring defect such as the one it has.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was no issue with Case Labs, it was an issue with the Aquaero 6 mounting arms. This affected installation of the Aquaero in ANY case. Second, Instead of waiting for AC to fix the problem, we came up with a solution that would benefit our customers, and could be used for other devices that fail to meet the international specifications of 5.25 bays.
> 
> Nobody was crying. When you buy a controller that's 200 bucks, you expect it to not have a glaring defect such as the one it has.


I understand, I have issues fitting the 250$ controller into my 900D, it is ~1-2mm too wide. I already put an order in for the CaseLabs mount. People were definitely crying in the Watercooling thread last night.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems like CL is @ capacity these days...
> 
> By the way...people keep crying about the CL+Aquaero fitting issues... What is the issue exactly? (The protagonists won't answer, they just keep QQ'ing)\
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was no issue with Case Labs, it was an issue with the Aquaero 6 mounting arms. This affected installation of the Aquaero in ANY case. Second, Instead of waiting for AC to fix the problem, we came up with a solution that would benefit our customers, and could be used for other devices that fail to meet the international specifications of 5.25 bays.
> 
> Nobody was crying. When you buy a controller that's 200 bucks, you expect it to not have a glaring defect such as the one it has.
Click to expand...

Yeah,I was mistaken,I thought we where talking about the 5 not the 6.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> First, there was no issue with Case Labs, it was an issue with the Aquaero 6 mounting arms. This affected installation of the Aquaero in ANY case. Second, Instead of waiting for AC to fix the problem, we came up with a solution that would benefit our customers, and could be used for other devices that fail to meet the international specifications of 5.25 bays.
> 
> Nobody was crying. When you buy a controller that's 200 bucks, you expect it to not have a glaring defect such as the one it has.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


FTFY


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FTFY


Lol









Noticed one of my panels was loose and I went crazy looking for my spare parts bag. Found it under some stuff and replaced the anchor, and panel has no more movement. Love that they give you enough spares just in case.


----------



## cpachris

Lol....this thread is making me giggle. Clapping kitty rocks.

For the record, I had mounting issues with my Aquaero 5 also. It's not just the AQ6's. They just are not all the same width...and if you get one of the AQ's that is too wide...you will have this issue no matter what case you have, and whether it is a 5 or a 6. Kudos to CaseLabs for coming up with a solution.


----------



## stickg1

My new truck matches my Case Labs, woot!


----------



## wermad

Noyce









I take it your daily commuter is a white Toy BB (aka scion xB mk1, aka the toaster







)?


----------



## stickg1

Naw just one vehicle for me.

Dang, I can't afford that truck. They want over $600/mo. I'll have to find something with more miles or less features.


----------



## szeged

case labs needs to make a white s10 so i can match it to my white S10, truck/computer double build oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Propanelgen

I'm having some problems assembling my ST-10.
The MB tray won't slide all the way in, its about 2mm missing, so I am unable to fasten the screws on the back.
I have mounted the MB tray guides like the manual says to do it. Have tried to take it apart and redo everything, but same thing happens.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> I'm having some problems assembling my ST-10.
> The MB tray won't slide all the way in, its about 2mm missing, so I am unable to fasten the screws on the back.
> I have mounted the MB tray guides like the manual says to do it. Have tried to take it apart and redo everything, but same thing happens.
> Any thoughts?


Are the top and bottom panels reversed by mistake? I've seen another person that had a similar issue and that was the problem...... Can u post a pic or two of the area that is giving you an issue??

Edit: just looked at case pics online, disregard my previous, as there are no mid plates on that case. Post a pic please.


----------



## Propanelgen

Wow I am feeling really stupid now, it seems there were some nuts attached to the back of the spring screws that you fasten the MB tray with after sliding it in.
After removing these nuts the MB tray slides right in and I can fasten the screws. Geez


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Wow I am feeling really stupid now, it seems there were some nuts attached to the back of the spring screws that you fasten the MB tray with after sliding it in.
> After removing these nuts the MB tray slides right in and I can fasten the screws. Geez


Don't worry







. Some of my cases panels are specific and I installed them incorrectly too


----------



## szeged

you should have seen me putting the sth10 together, it took way longer than it should have lol.

" k this goes here"

"this goes here"

"this goes there"

"...wait a second...that first part doesnt go there...gotta take out this part, this part and this part just to fix that first part....oh look another part that doesnt go there....maybe i should actually look at the manual"


----------



## WorldExclusive

Could it be?



Yes it is. my first Caselabs case! S3.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. my first Caselabs case! S3.


Congrats and welcome.


----------



## X-Nine

Congrats. The S3 is still my favorite case that we've done. Some people whine about it "being too big for an ITX case." Those are probably the same people who have never tried watercooling a CPU/GPU though. If you throw a 780 on an ITX board, you're still gonna need a lot of cooling potential.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My new truck matches my Case Labs, woot!


nice truck ! i gotta silver one !


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Congrats and welcome.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Congrats. The S3 is still my favorite case that we've done. Some people whine about it "being too big for an ITX case." Those are probably the same people who have never tried watercooling a CPU/GPU though. If you throw a 780 on an ITX board, you're still gonna need a lot of cooling potential.


I'm still waiting on pickup my price error 780 from Amazon. Looks like it paid off today now that EVGA announced the GTX 780 6GB.

Now I'm going to wait until mid-April to see if Nv will release a GTX 790. If not, then I'll just get the GTX 780 and Step-Up to a 780Ti 6GB.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Congrats. The S3 is still my favorite case that we've done. Some people whine about it "being too big for an ITX case." Those are probably the same people who have never tried watercooling a CPU/GPU though. If you throw a 780 on an ITX board, you're still gonna need a lot of cooling potential.


Yeah let them whine, while I enjoy the hell out of my S3 it's absolutely perfect for my needs, couldn't be happier with my case.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Thats awesome World Exclusive. That's years of window shopping paying off!! Congrats.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Thats awesome World Exclusive. That's years of window shopping paying off!! Congrats.


Yep. Window shopping CL since 2012.
I've had over 30 cases during that time, but now CL has my business.

But now I see why people buy from them.
Other people who criticize from afar just have to see one in person.

I got the S3, the most affordable version, to see one for myself.
Anyone else on the fence can do the same. Now I can justify a larger case purchase from them.


----------



## szeged

Caselabs is worth every penny in my book. They've ruined me, I was looking at other cases I've liked in the past and couldn't stop finding things wrong with them and thinking how " if caselabs did this case it would be better here here and here "


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs is worth every penny in my book. They've ruined me, I was looking at other cases I've liked in the past and couldn't stop finding things wrong with them and thinking how " if caselabs did this case it would be better here here and here "


Yeah once you go black you never go back....


----------



## stickg1

I bought a truck today. It wasn't that white one though. It's black and chrome, a couple less features but more affordable. Considering the biggest loan I have ever had was $7K, the bank wasn't comfortable loaning me $35K even with good credit. I settled on a $25K truck. It's nice, but no touchscreen navi with bluetooth and backup camera







. Once I get several months of consecutive payments on a big boy loan I can trade in for a model with all the bells and whistles. Sorry for the off topic, just excited that I no longer have hand-crank windows!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I bought a truck today. It wasn't that white one though. It's black and chrome, a couple less features but more affordable. Considering the biggest loan I have ever had was $7K, the bank wasn't comfortable loaning me $35K even with good credit. I settled on a $25K truck. It's nice, but no touchscreen navi with bluetooth and backup camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I get several months of consecutive payments on a big boy loan I can trade in for a model with all the bells and whistles. Sorry for the off topic, just excited that I no longer have hand-crank windows!


My '98 S10 has hand crank Windows, mY be that's why my left arm is stronger? Lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I bought a truck today. It wasn't that white one though. It's black and chrome, a couple less features but more affordable. Considering the biggest loan I have ever had was $7K, the bank wasn't comfortable loaning me $35K even with good credit. I settled on a $25K truck. It's nice, but no touchscreen navi with bluetooth and backup camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I get several months of consecutive payments on a big boy loan I can trade in for a model with all the bells and whistles. Sorry for the off topic, just excited that I no longer have hand-crank windows!
> 
> 
> 
> My '98 S10 has hand crank Windows, mY be that's why my left arm is stronger? Lol.
Click to expand...

IS that the reason? OOOOOOOOOOOh snappalicious.... or something.

In all seriousness, 30 cases since 2012 World? That beats me out and I've owned 26 now, lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs is worth every penny in my book. They've ruined me, I was looking at other cases I've liked in the past and couldn't stop finding things wrong with them and thinking how " if caselabs did this case it would be better here here and here "


On my second CL







. Addicts unite!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> IS that the reason? OOOOOOOOOOOh snappalicious.... or something.
> 
> In all seriousness, 30 cases since 2012 World? That beats me out and I've owned 26 now, lol.


2012 was a crazy year. I had a new case every month. Big boy stuff, 800Ds, FT02 Limited Edition and two standard, RV01 and RV03, Lian Li's V1020R / X1000 / P50R, Cooler Master Cosmos Black etc.
I've forgot most of the cases I've had. Fractal, ATCS 840, V750WX, Lian LI Z70B and A77F. Man I can be here all day. Lian Li V354B, lol - I was searching for the perfect case but couldn't find it.

But the look and craftsmanship on this case shows a lot of care went into it. All the others were stamp out cookie cutter. But this was clearly well thought out and planned.

Not one part of the case I said, I wish this was removable, I wish more space was here, why this can't fit there or I have to cut/drill a part.

For the first time, my rivet gun, dremel, drill and the powdercoating/watercutting shop I go to will not be used to improve a case. Shocking!


----------



## MikhailV

A quetion here could the 120 x 38 HDD mounts for the HDD side be widened by a few millimeters?

I can't seem to get my 120 x 38 Delta AFBs to fit inside the mount as the threaded hole(The one that takes thumbscrews in order to attach the mount to the case) protrudes on the inside. Any good ideas on how to get it in there without modifying the fan? I'm thinking of bending the front side of the mount outwards.

Image for reference:


----------



## Neo Zuko

I love my SM8. I can't wait for Haswell Extreme and my SM8 deserves nothing less.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Congrats. The S3 is still my favorite case that we've done. Some people whine about it "being too big for an ITX case." Those are probably the same people who have never tried watercooling a CPU/GPU though. If you throw a 780 on an ITX board, you're still gonna need a lot of cooling potential.


I have to agree with you the S3 is an awesome case for a full blown power rig and has options to let you build it anyway you want. Personally I do not do the water cooling loops, I use an AiO if I want water at all. The S3 is an awesome air cool case with me using dual 120 in the front along with 140 on the top for intake, the back of the case feels like a small box fan there is so much air exhaust form just the positive air pressure.

With the new dual 140 for the front option I am itching to remove the AiO since I do not overclock much and put in dual 140 for intake on the back along with the dual 140 on the top.

Also a new part consideration, have you guys look at building a fan ramp for the front? What I mean is a small piece that would extend from the rear of the motherboard tray at an angle to the base of the case at the front so that the bottom intake fans air would be channeled up to the motherboard and video card?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Could it be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. my first Caselabs case! S3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Yep. Window shopping CL since 2012.
> I've had over 30 cases during that time, but now CL has my business.
> 
> But now I see why people buy from them.
> Other people who criticize from afar just have to see one in person.
> 
> I got the S3, the most affordable version, to see one for myself.
> Anyone else on the fence can do the same. Now I can justify a larger case purchase from them.


@ WorldExlusive - I can recall reading your posts in the CL threads for at least the last year plus, poking here and there about the cases ... and I kept wondering when you'd pull the trigger !
Congrats !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on pickup my price error 780 from Amazon. Looks like it paid off today now that EVGA announced the GTX 780 6GB.
> 
> Now I'm going to wait until mid-April to see if Nv will release a GTX 790. If not, then I'll just get the GTX 780 and Step-Up to a 780Ti 6GB.


Oh MY !! wth ! a 6gb 780 for $550 ?!?! wow, things are getting interesting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Also a new part consideration, have you guys look at building a fan ramp for the front? What I mean is a small piece that would extend from the rear of the motherboard tray at an angle to the base of the case at the front so that the bottom intake fans air would be channeled up to the motherboard and video card?


Now that's a *COOL* idea !


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> @ WorldExlusive - I can recall reading your posts in the CL threads for at least the last year plus, poking here and there about the cases ... and I kept wondering when you'd pull the trigger !
> Congrats !


Thanks!

I'll say it here first. The S3 case is better than my Silverstone FT02-WRI Limited Edition case I had. The best case I've ever owned until now.
That's high praise because that was a badass case. The S3 is better in every way.

The FT02 I had (Custom Snowflake Window and Fan Grill)


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I bought a truck today. It wasn't that white one though. It's black and chrome, a couple less features but more affordable. Considering the biggest loan I have ever had was $7K, the bank wasn't comfortable loaning me $35K even with good credit. I settled on a $25K truck. It's nice, but no touchscreen navi with bluetooth and backup camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I get several months of consecutive payments on a big boy loan I can trade in for a model with all the bells and whistles. Sorry for the off topic, just excited that I no longer have hand-crank windows!


Trucks don't need all the bells and whistles anyhow! My dodge has basically no options but I live in Colorado by the mountains and I have only had to use 4lo one time. That's all you need in a truck if you ask me!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I bought a truck today. It wasn't that white one though. It's black and chrome, a couple less features but more affordable. Considering the biggest loan I have ever had was $7K, the bank wasn't comfortable loaning me $35K even with good credit. I settled on a $25K truck. It's nice, but no touchscreen navi with bluetooth and backup camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I get several months of consecutive payments on a big boy loan I can trade in for a model with all the bells and whistles. Sorry for the off topic, just excited that I no longer have hand-crank windows!
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks don't need all the bells and whistles anyhow! My dodge has basically no options but I live in Colorado by the mountains and I have only had to use 4lo one time. That's all you need in a truck if you ask me!
Click to expand...

!!! my toys must be fully loaded !!! i have a bighorn with nearly all options, makes driving so nice, esp when you compare it to my work van


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll say it here first. The S3 case is better than my Silverstone FT02-WRI Limited Edition case I had. The best case I've ever owned until now.
> That's high praise because that was a badass case. The S3 is better in every way.
> 
> The FT02 I had (Custom Snowflake Window and Fan Grill)


The only case I regret selling to be honest. I had a Silverstone FT02 in limited edition black and red. Then the day came you couldn't buy one new. However, I'm going to go black and red with a Case Labs Gemini to make up for it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll say it here first. The S3 case is better than my Silverstone FT02-WRI Limited Edition case I had. The best case I've ever owned until now.
> That's high praise because that was a badass case. The S3 is better in every way.
> 
> The FT02 I had (Custom Snowflake Window and Fan Grill)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had a black windowed FT02 before getting my Sm8. I love both cases but nothing compares to a Case Labs.


----------



## Killa Cam

if only caselabs made a curvature case (gemini/apollo plz







). im more a fan of more round edged cases than squared boxed designs, but cl is the exception (they make it so minimalistic and clean).


----------



## skupples

Think i'm going to see if I can get Lebestia to engrave a giant Star Citizen logo into my STH10 window.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I heavily revamped my SM8 build log. Welcome to Level 7:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469695/agents-of-shield-sm8-build-log/0_20#post_21847324

*Level 7 Classified*

*Level 7 Classified*


----------



## derickwm

Changed some things around today


----------



## Mega Man

looks great !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> if only caselabs made a curvature case (gemini/apollo plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). im more a fan of more round edged cases than squared boxed designs, but cl is the exception (they make it so minimalistic and clean).


i said the same thing... then i owned one, now ill take the square box


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like the clean boxy lines. If they did curved aluminum it would be super expensive.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I like the clean boxy lines. If they did curved aluminum it would be super expensive.


this


----------



## stickg1

Derrick you're a sicko! That looks badass!!!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks 

Hoping to finish soon.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to finish soon.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## skupples




----------



## socketus

ohh.. ORANJ ORANJ ! the room is swirling round ..

wait a minute... how do transparent blades become non-transparent on the back side ? that last pic ... room is swirling again


----------



## Propanelgen

I have another "problem" with my build.
I need some sort of spacers to fit my alphacool 480mm rad to the drop-in mount.
The problem is the copper plugs are a few mm higher than the rad when tightened down, so if I screw the mount directly onto the rad now, it would bend.
Can anyone recommend spacers to go between the drop-in mount and the rad? They would have to be 2-3 mm thick.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> I have another "problem" with my build.
> I need some sort of spacers to fit my alphacool 480mm rad to the drop-in mount.
> The problem is the copper plugs are a few mm higher than the rad when tightened down, so if I screw the mount directly onto the rad now, it would bend.
> Can anyone recommend spacers to go between the drop-in mount and the rad? They would have to be 2-3 mm thick.


Phobya and XSPC make them. Check out PPC!


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Phobya and XSPC make them. Check out PPC!


Do you mean something like this?
http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-480mm-Quad-Radiator-Gasket-_37400.html


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> if only caselabs made a curvature case (gemini/apollo plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). im more a fan of more round edged cases than *squared boxed designs*, but cl is the exception (they make it so *minimalistic and clean*).


CL doesn't make curvature cases cause then they wouldn't be minimalistic and clean. Let's leave the tacky stormtrooper designs up to cooler master and nzxt


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Do you mean something like this?
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-480mm-Quad-Radiator-Gasket-_37400.html


Nah - I think those are foamy type gaskets and will compress when attaching the fans and you would still have the same issue.
Going via the gasket route you would need rubber gaskets that won't compress so much
these might work as they appear to have a 2mm thickness (plus a 2mm lip) please check them self first as I just took a quick look at them



BUT you could run into a similar issue that I had (but I discovered my brackets were only 23mm deep, instead of 25mm where the fan is placed)

A permanent solution requires some modding of the bracket like BGKris and I did recently (done many times previously by others of course)

BGKris's mod - note the lower one seems like it needs some more cut out ??


and mine


----------



## X-Nine

Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Do not take away my Legos!!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.


The TJ07 and TJ11 are great looking cases, but I'd hardly consider them curved, save for the top and bottom of the front panel.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Do you mean something like this?
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-480mm-Quad-Radiator-Gasket-_37400.html
> 
> 
> 
> Nah - I think those are foamy type gaskets and will compress when attaching the fans and you would still have the same issue.
> Going via the gasket route you would need rubber gaskets that won't compress so much
> these might work as they appear to have a 2mm thickness (plus a 2mm lip) please check them self first as I just took a quick look at them
> 
> 
> 
> BUT you could run into a similar issue that I had (but I discovered my brackets were only 23mm deep, instead of 25mm where the fan is placed)
> 
> A permanent solution requires some modding of the bracket like BGKris and I did recently (done many times previously by others of course)
> 
> BGKris's mod - note the lower one seems like it needs some more cut out ??
> 
> 
> and mine
Click to expand...

My friend took the drill through the bottom. I'm able to slide the bracket over the plugs no problem. I'll take a pic of the back side tonight.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.


I thought CL needed curved cases also, but seeing the case in person, curved aren't needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The TJ07 and TJ11 are great looking cases, but I'd hardly consider them curved, save for the top and bottom of the front panel.


When it comes to 2-4mm thick aluminum, that's the most you can bend it without drastically reducing yields.
Silverstone says for every TJ11 made, they could have produced 4-5 TJ07 cases due to low yields.
That's why the TJ11 price is near $600. Bending and tooling 4mm aluminum isn't cheap. CL cases aren't that thick and the price is already premium.


----------



## szeged

I love the industrial box look of CL, I'd probably avoid a curved one like the plague


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Do you mean something like this?
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-480mm-Quad-Radiator-Gasket-_37400.html


get the phobya gaskets. they're 7mm thick

ooh ! they also have 5mm and 10mm thick gaskets, this I did not know !

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c637/s162/list/p1/b189/Phobya-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiator_Accessories-Radiator_Accessories-Page1.html


----------



## X-Nine

I think if we ever were to do curves, it would only be on the front top and bottom. Anything else seems gimmicky and wasted space. If you look at the A+ Black Pearl or the Lian Li models it's based off of, something similar to that. But again, that's a pretty big "IF"


----------



## szeged

Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> get the phobya gaskets. they're 7mm thick
> 
> ooh ! they also have 5mm and 10mm thick gaskets, this I did not know !
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c637/s162/list/p1/b189/Phobya-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiator_Accessories-Radiator_Accessories-Page1.html


I'm using the 5mm ones. Although I think the 7mm ones would of worked better. Its just that the foam is so squishy.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


----------



## szeged

dont hate







have you seen one in person? its a great case lol. much better than their other crap they push out.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen one in person? its a great case lol. much better than their other crap they push out.


I like their cheap $50-$60 cases for budget builds. The best Coolermaster Case ever made was the Limited Edition Cosmos "Black Label". I had the regular Cosmos and Powder Coated the interior like 1 week before it made its debut.

Here is an old picture from 2009



That is an H50 attached. I bought it the first week it came out. The box of the H50 was all white exterior without any graphics from Newegg.


----------



## szeged

i only really like their storm series cases, their HAF series was just awful imo. The storm trooper is easily my favorite mass produced case in existance.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I like their cheap $50-$60 cases for budget builds. The best Coolermaster Case ever made was the Limited Edition Cosmos "Black Label". I had the regular Cosmos and Powder Coated the interior like 1 week before it made its debut.
> 
> Here is an old picture from 2009
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an H50 attached. I bought it the first week it came out. The box of the H50 was all white exterior without any graphics from Newegg.


that's a lovely case. but i have to disagree with you about it being the best coolermaster case. i had a neighbor who had a decked out cm stacker sc-t01. it was love at first sight and boy was it heavy. they don't make em like that anymore


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> that's a lovely case. but i have to disagree with you about it being the best coolermaster case. i had a neighbor who had a decked out cm stacker sc-t01. it was love at first sight and boy was it heavy. they don't make em like that anymore


Stacker 830... I had a CM Cosmos S which I really liked but the Stacker 830 was the first case that I was gaga over. This is back when Coolermaster actually built quality aluminum cases.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04767_zpscfe0671f.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.


great ! your first curved case mission : Death Star ill pay for it now ! how cool would that be? my pc is the death star
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought CL needed curved cases also, but seeing the case in person, curved aren't needed.
Click to expand...

this ... 100% was my feeling as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I think if we ever were to do curves, it would only be on the front top and bottom. Anything else seems gimmicky and wasted space. If you look at the A+ Black Pearl or the Lian Li models it's based off of, something similar to that. But again, that's a pretty big "IF"


aww you ruined it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


hey your not alone, really for some reason makes me think about storm troopers ( see above comment )


----------



## skupples

Storm Trooper is definitely the best case CoolerMaster has ever made. That price can't be beat either.


----------



## szeged

glad im not alone lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad im not alone lol.


before i owned CL i bought 2 strykers, gonna make at least one into a HTPC, kinda decided i wanna do a mitx build never did it seems fun, so i dunno what i will do with the second yet ...


----------



## Neo Zuko

I had the sniper black once. It was ok. The FT02 was better.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.


This ^
Going from a TJ07 to an S8, I wouldn't want CaseLabs to get into curved cases. I'm looking forward to having tons of space, and all the rad mounting options in the S8.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Storm Trooper is definitely the best case CoolerMaster has ever made. That price can't be beat either.


I wanted a Storm Trooper when they first hit the market, especially a white one.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad im not alone lol.


Trooper is nice, but not nicer than the ATCS 840 and Black Label cases I owned. Pure class.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Caselabs and cooler master need to team up to make an all aluminum storm trooper 2, by far y favorite case that isn't a CL.


It was my last case before I went crazy









But not enough space for large radiators and too much modding was needed (for my liking)

I'm actually more for a JV between Silverstone and CL. I would love to see a 90deg rotated mobo layout, double wide case


----------



## fast_fate

Flexi-Bay fitted to rear of the S8


----------



## protzman

damn, looking sick for sure. are those reds the nloops also? cant see em to well


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> damn, looking sick for sure. are those reds the nloops also? cant see em to well


Yep sure are - Phobya NB-eLoop 1600 rpm to be precise








with GT AP-15's pulling on the UT60 rads.
prior to todays Flexi-Bay mod...


----------



## Neo Zuko

The S8 is tempting me. See what happens World Exclusive? Even after finding the "perfect PC case" it never ends. You start lusting after the latest Case Labs release instead. That said from a modding prospective I like my SM8 a bit more. It has long stretches of canvas to work with. I must be patient and wait for Gemini.


----------



## skupples




----------



## WorldExclusive

Good to see someone in South Florida receiving the goods!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally








Congrats


----------



## skupples

This thing was packaged like it was going to AFG.. Pretty sure it could pass the egg test. Literally like 2-3 inches of bubble wrap.


----------



## VSG

Good man, that SI1.


----------



## PCModderMike

Threw a small log up for my small case. Actually haven't gotten around to posting the pics of the case itself, but they're coming.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1476562/sponsored-project-idle-my-caselabs-mercury-s5-adventure#post_22000186


----------



## skupples

so, all in all it shipped pretty well. I only have a few small issues.

A.) my door won't close.

B.) one of the panels is busted.





wonder if I can get in contact with them quick enough to get new clips added into my order. Looks like most of them have busted in transit.


----------



## stickg1

I have extras of those little clasps or whatever you call them if you don't have any extras. As for the panel, I guess just try to bend it back in shape with a smooth face hammer? Touch up the paint if need be.


----------



## derickwm

That first one is a $0.05 fix lol. The second, not the end of the world at least.

I have to say, I feel pretty lucky now. Mine arrived in pristine condition and it was from exact opposite ends of the country.


----------



## szeged

Send it my way skupp I can weld it back for you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That first one is a $0.05 fix lol. The second, not the end of the world at least.
> 
> I have to say, I feel pretty lucky now. Mine arrived in pristine condition and it was from exact opposite ends of the country.




not for lack of trying...

Any chance any @XNine or any of the other CL staffers/reps can possibly help expedite getting in touch with CL so I don't have to place a second order? I have an order in the fulfillment state, would love to add to it.


----------



## wermad

You know, it only takes 1-2 hours to break down the STH10 to avoid this. It only takes a minute to remove the handle that could have prevented damage to my TH10. As a seller, just think twice before sending something half-baked. Its not to say it wasn't sufficiently packed. I think it was improperly packed.

A bit of extra time and/or money for better packing, saves you a ton of headaches, hassles, and money dealing w/ this stuff.

Hope this gets resolved for you Skups


----------



## derickwm

I'd send @Kevin_CL a PM/Email.


----------



## skupples

Can some one show me what the clips are *supposed* to look like? Should they be completely closed? Trying to judge how to address the not-closing door.


----------



## wermad




----------



## skupples

Same all around I see. Thank you wermy! +1

Sigh, one other tiny issue. The South east corner of the face plate is bent... Definitely going to get that Insurance info from Strong Island. All superficial & i'm very appreciative to have the beast, but I might as well try to milk UPS for messing up. They did pack it them selves after all.


----------



## stickg1

I used the bubblewrap, Styrofoam peanuts, and other excess packing materials from one of Wermads shipments to ship three or four packages!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same all around I see. Thank you wermy! +1


Np








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I used the bubblewrap, Styrofoam peanuts, and other excess packing materials from one of Wermads shipments to ship three or four packages!


My TH10 had a good box and packaging, it just wasn't prepped properly. Once she went off to its new owner, I obviously took off the offending culprit: the handle. Once out of the way. I wrapped the whole case in bubble wrap, spending ~$30 just in bubble wrap. Added some cardboard pieces to reinforce the integrity of the box and add more barrier to help the case. Lastly, I used nylon reinforced adhesive paper tape and went through a whole roll of clear tape.

This overkill is small investment to help as best as possible (w/in your scope) avoid any shipping issues.


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I think the problem here is that he payed UPS to wrap the case, if it were me I would have broken down cardboard from my plethera of boxes & pad for heavy shock...

As I said, all in all I am extremely happy & grateful for Strong's generosity, but i'm going to pursue the UPS insurance to see if I can get some money back for the busted panel, bent face plate, & blown brackets... It must have been subject to some serious force to bend 90% of the brackets out of whack.

These are all little things that only I will notice, so not a huge deal... I will start putting it together Friday me thinks. I need to have it done before the end of April... If anyone has followed my past two OCN build logs, i'm slow.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That first one is a $0.05 fix lol. The second, not the end of the world at least.
> 
> I have to say, I feel pretty lucky now. Mine arrived in pristine condition and it was from exact opposite ends of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> not for lack of trying...
> 
> Any chance any @Xnine or any of the other CL staffers/reps can possibly help expedite getting in touch with CL so I don't have to place a second order? I have an order in the fulfillment state, would love to add to it.
Click to expand...

Not on my end, I'm afraid. I'm 3 states away. Just email [email protected] and they'll get you sorted.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not on my end, I'm afraid. I'm 3 states away. Just email [email protected] and they'll get you sorted.


Thanks X! Iv'e attached an email to my recent order, as it is still in the processing stage... hope I can get a dab of touch up paint.


----------



## gdubc

Most likely the dudes at ups were like "this is nice and sturdy, let's use it as a base and pile everything else on top of it."


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Most likely the dudes at ups were like "this is nice and sturdy, let's use it as a base and pile everything else on top of it."


Pretty much... Only one side of the box is dented, which just so happens to line up with the bent face plate & cracked panel... I'm really not too worried about it @ this point though. The face plate would be near impossible to fix, the panel will be easy to fix, if I can get paint, & the clips are super cheap. I'm just happy iv'e finally left the assembly line case market.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


W00000T







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That first one is a $0.05 fix lol. The second, not the end of the world at least.
> 
> I have to say, I feel pretty lucky now. Mine arrived in pristine condition and it was from exact opposite ends of the country.


as did both of mine ~!!! ( besides the prior damage to #2 )








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, all in all it shipped pretty well. I only have a few small issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A.) my door won't close.
> 
> B.) one of the panels is busted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if I can get in contact with them quick enough to get new clips added into my order. Looks like most of them have busted in transit.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same all around I see. Thank you wermy! +1
> 
> 
> 
> Np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I used the bubblewrap, Styrofoam peanuts, and other excess packing materials from one of Wermads shipments to ship three or four packages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TH10 had a good box and packaging, it just wasn't prepped properly. Once she went off to its new owner, I obviously took off the offending culprit: the handle. Once out of the way. I wrapped the whole case in bubble wrap, spending ~$30 just in bubble wrap. Added some cardboard pieces to reinforce the integrity of the box and add more barrier to help the case. Lastly, I used nylon reinforced adhesive paper tape and went through a whole roll of clear tape.
> 
> This overkill is small investment to help as best as possible (w/in your scope) avoid any shipping issues.
Click to expand...

that which i thank you for !! yes it was packed awesomely !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not on my end, I'm afraid. I'm 3 states away. Just email [email protected] and they'll get you sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks X! Iv'e attached an email to my recent order, as it is still in the processing stage... hope I can get a dab of touch up paint.
Click to expand...

it is powder coated, so no touch up paint ~ ( it is literally baked on, little pieces of plastic that melts to the metal )


----------



## skupples

ahhh... Powder coat... Seems a bit fragile for powder coat... Hmm... going to have to go to the drawing board.... May just leave it as it is. I'm also thinking about having it clear coated, as the white finish comes off easily.


----------



## MikhailV

So after playing for a while, getting the 120 x 28mm Delta fans to fit was futile. I ended up bending the HDD + Fan mount out of shape. For reference I was using CaseLabs 120 x 38mm fan mounts.

On the other hand the good news is that they fit normally in the flex-bay 120 x 38mm fan mount. It would be nice if CL could make their HDD side 38mm fan mounts a bit wider.

Pic:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought CL needed curved cases also, but seeing the case in person, curved aren't needed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The TJ07 and TJ11 are great looking cases, but I'd hardly consider them curved, save for the top and bottom of the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to 2-4mm thick aluminum, that's the most you can bend it without drastically reducing yields.
> Silverstone says for every TJ11 made, they could have produced 4-5 TJ07 cases due to low yields.
> That's why the TJ11 price is near $600. Bending and tooling 4mm aluminum isn't cheap. CL cases aren't that thick and the price is already premium.
Click to expand...

The problem is scrappage from slipping in the jig,bending consistant radiused corners in Alu is difficult,even with a CNC jig. Ask any TJ07 owner that has tried to get replacement doors,they often don't fit due to the non consistant nature of the case.
I had similar problems getting my PROT07YPE case fabbed,production had a projected scrap rate of 2 in 5 with 5mm Alu.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ahhh... Powder coat... Seems a bit fragile for powder coat... Hmm... going to have to go to the drawing board.... May just leave it as it is. I'm also thinking about having it clear coated, as the white finish comes off easily.


I had a feeling something was wrong when I saw your package taped like that.

In this situation in the future when something is taped like that, before the delivery person leaves, check the item in front of them and refuse it if any damage. An item that is packed well internally, doesn't need much tape externally.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Curved cases can look great (prime example, the TJ07, still one of the best chassis ever made). The problem with curves: It limits modularity and is very expensive to tool for (plus you need the equipment to properly fabricate the panels). Maybe in the future. Not much is a "no" in the realm of CaseLabs, but you have to remember, this is a family owned company, so moving into new territories like that takes time due to t he cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought CL needed curved cases also, but seeing the case in person, curved aren't needed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The TJ07 and TJ11 are great looking cases, but I'd hardly consider them curved, save for the top and bottom of the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to 2-4mm thick aluminum, that's the most you can bend it without drastically reducing yields.
> Silverstone says for every TJ11 made, they could have produced 4-5 TJ07 cases due to low yields.
> That's why the TJ11 price is near $600. Bending and tooling 4mm aluminum isn't cheap. CL cases aren't that thick and the price is already premium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is scrappage from slipping in the jig,bending consistant radiused corners in Alu is difficult,even with a CNC jig. Ask any TJ07 owner that has tried to get replacement doors,they often don't fit due to the non consistant nature of the case.
> I had similar problems getting my PROT07YPE case fabbed,production had a projected scrap rate of 2 in 5 with 5mm Alu.
Click to expand...

I remember reading that years ago, as well, that side panels were different from case to case because they're done up for each case after it's bent.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Exactly that J,I had endless debates with my father (42yrs presstool/draughtsman) about this for my case design.
My arguement was that Silverstone do it all the time,my fathers response was "Their scrap guy is making a killing"
I even got to the point of having an extrusion die made up. After CLOS3 IMPACT is finished then I will be going back to that project.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Skupples is that the STH10?

You are our 300TH MEMBER!!!!!

Grats to new members and repeat offendors:

@Roikyou
@protzman
@propanelgen
@pcmoddermike
@WorldExclusive
@Skupples


----------



## szeged

we are the 300.


----------



## PCModderMike

I hope CaseLabs can find a way to offer the gray finish as an option again, because I think it's an awesome color for these cases.


----------



## stren

Metallic grey is the real winner tho


----------



## MikhailV

That's just beautiful. I can has?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Metallic grey is the real winner tho










winner winner chicken dinner
Is that real wood?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope CaseLabs can find a way to offer the gray finish as an option again, because I think it's an awesome color for these cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Case in the Gray Painted Suit ! looks fantastic .. like that understated shade









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Metallic grey is the real winner tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's stren's wood front details post


----------



## PCModderMike

Thanks for the link to his log socketus!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Still laffing my arse off on this one. Dunno how you do it, but you DO find some of the funniest images around this heah place


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Metallic grey is the real winner tho


Hmmmmm........no.
Too light for me,I like what you have done but a dark Gunmetal would be my choice.

Im not posting moar pics of the S3,you all know what colour it is/was/can be.....









In other news,I have deadmatted the doors and panels for my S3.










Now the panels 'thunk' on softly and there will be no panel rattle from these babies.
However,It has added 1/2 Kg to each panel.....worth it tho.


----------



## SortOfGrim

a wee bit of progress

next up: need more cash! and a leak test


----------



## Neo Zuko

I suddenly want 300 burgers and I don't know why.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I had a feeling something was wrong when I saw your package taped like that.
> 
> In this situation in the future when something is taped like that, before the delivery person leaves, check the item in front of them and refuse it if any damage. An item that is packed well internally, doesn't need much tape externally.


packaged BY UPS. Insured up to 600$. Will be filing a claim for a replacement front panel & bottom panel. Only 100$ worth, but since they packaged it, & they broke it, i'll be harassing them until they agree.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Now that I'm in CA I may take a drive over to CaseLabs when I order my next case. Last time my SM8 needed a panel or two patched up due to shipping. But it's still road trip mini vacation distance for me. That or I'll pay to ship it very fast via FedEx.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Now that I'm in CA I may take a drive over to CaseLabs when I order my next case. Last time my SM8 needed a panel or two patched up due to shipping. But it's still road trip mini vacation distance for me. That or I'll pay to ship it fast via FedEx.


Take the road trip, Jim & Kevin are great guys! You'll really enjoy it!


----------



## derickwm

^

When I met with Jim he was super nice and gave me a tour of manufacturing. Great guy.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Sounds like fun and I've never been to Southern CA. Enjoying the North Bay Area quite a bit though. Big upgrade from NJ. My next case will be ordered in Iron Man red for sure. I just don't know if it will be a Mercury S8 or a Gemini S8. Not to mention all the other non-CaseLabs tech that I want. I need to clone my wallet.


----------



## wermad

CL has tours of their facility? I'll go, while family goes to Disney







.


----------



## fast_fate

Hooray !!!!!















140.3 mounts available within couple of days
Complete with Alphacool port cutouts by the looks of this pic Kevin posted








140.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount


----------



## skupples

oh damn... does that mean i'll have to take the dremel to my 120.4's?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140.3 mounts available within couple of days
> Complete with Alphacool port cutouts by the looks of this pic Kevin posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount


where was this shi7 when i was watercooling


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Hmmmmm........no.
> Too light for me,I like what you have done but a dark Gunmetal would be my choice.
> 
> Im not posting moar pics of the S3,you all know what colour it is/was/can be.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,I have deadmatted the doors and panels for my S3.
> 
> Now the panels 'thunk' on softly and there will be no panel rattle from these babies.
> However,It has added 1/2 Kg to each panel.....worth it tho.


It's actually a bit darker than the photo shows







But yes we'll have to agree to disagree







That's not a bad idea, when the clips start to get loose they can flap a bit especially on the larger doors.

Also got more parts in :


----------



## stickg1

What top panel do I need to get to use the drop in 120.3 mount on my SM5. Or is that not possible with my case?


----------



## Anoxy

Dat wood panelling. Reminds me of something I'd see in my grandparents house doe


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140.3 mounts available within couple of days
> Complete with Alphacool port cutouts by the looks of this pic Kevin posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140.3 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount


Awesome! Too bad and too late, I found a cheap alternative


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm........no.
> Too light for me,I like what you have done but a dark Gunmetal would be my choice.
> 
> Im not posting moar pics of the S3,you all know what colour it is/was/can be.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,I have deadmatted the doors and panels for my S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the panels 'thunk' on softly and there will be no panel rattle from these babies.
> However,It has added 1/2 Kg to each panel.....worth it tho.


If you don't mind me asking... What thickness did you use? The rattling is probably the first thing I noticed, been thinking about ways to resolve the issue. Deadmatte would be dual purpose, reducing some DBAs & removing rattle.

Was looking @ the AcustiML products...


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What top panel do I need to get to use the drop in 120.3 mount on my SM5. Or is that not possible with my case?


First, you need change your top chassis for the Drop-in Top Chassis and get the Drop-in Mount


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm........no.
> Too light for me,I like what you have done but a dark Gunmetal would be my choice.
> 
> Im not posting moar pics of the S3,you all know what colour it is/was/can be.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,I have deadmatted the doors and panels for my S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the panels 'thunk' on softly and there will be no panel rattle from these babies.
> However,It has added 1/2 Kg to each panel.....worth it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking... What thickness did you use? The rattling is probably the first thing I noticed, been thinking about ways to resolve the issue. Deadmatte would be dual purpose, reducing some DBAs & removing rattle.
> 
> Was looking @ the AcustiML products...
Click to expand...

It's 4 mm Acousti sheet


----------



## Neo Zuko

I give in. I'm going to sell my Merlin SM8 for a Mercury S8 plus one pedestal. I'm working on new build plans now.

EDIT: (Pic Deleted)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I give in. I'm going to sell my Merlin SM8 for a Mercury S8 plus one pedestal. I'm working on new build plans now. Here is a preview:


That's just a picture,how can you use that as a build plan with no measurements,scaling or actual reference to the case?
Try getting the case and scaling it in to whatever package you use.
Try Solidworks or Autodesk.


----------



## Neo Zuko

That would be great. But I'm just eyeballing it all for now. The S8 is hard to sketch out anyway. I'll wait until I get it I suppose.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> packaged BY UPS. Insured up to 600$. Will be filing a claim for a replacement front panel & bottom panel. Only 100$ worth, but since they packaged it, & they broke it, i'll be harassing them until they agree.


I shipped a case to a person and it was damaged during shipping. I called FedEx and they sent the person to inspect the package and my claim was denied because I didn't use their packaging service.
I called back and got the right person and the reversed the status to approved. FedEx refunded me the insured amount, what I paid for shipping and returned the case to me.

I banged out the dents, straightened out the frame, and resold the case locally again.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay. I need some help choosing a case.

I've got my eye on a few Case Labs cases. I don't want a small case. I don't want a huge case. I occasionally take my rig out of the house, but I'm fairly strong and don't mind an 80lb monster if that's what it ends up weighing. Most of the time, it will sit in one place and not move.

I've never owned a CL case so I'm pretty excited about these things but not really sure what I want to get. I've got my eye on the Magnum and the Merlin Series right now.

I like the separate chamber of the Magnum. It seems to keep the ugly components away from the cooler looking stuff like the Mobu and GPU's. So that's a selling point, but its quite a bit more expensive. After tallying up everything I was around 650 for the Magnum configured the way I wanted it. The Merlin was about 550.

Are there any negatives to the white color? For some reason I am drawn to the white builds more than black. Any reason I should get the black over the white?

Also; what would you guys do? Merlin or Magnum series? I'm having trouble deciding.

Are there ever any coupons or anything to bring the cost down?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Lost my one good eye... I turned my S8 drawing into a SHIELD hologram


----------



## derickwm

wut.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> wut.


Exactly.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


----------



## Neo Zuko

Seriously? Do you all hate Sci-Fi? Seems like a natural extension for a computer forum.


----------



## PCModderMike

I actually just watched The Avengers the other night.








So no, I don't hate it.
But I think we're all somewhat perplexed by the amount of sketches, pictures, and youtube videos(of just clips from movies) you post about this build you're doing....without actually having any actual build progress...

I'm not trying to knock ya though, if you're having fun with it, that's what counts.


----------



## JottaD

IMO I would prefer to see pictures from your build instead of sketches, but that's me


----------



## Neo Zuko

I just wanted a cover image for my build log. This was my very first S8 one and I thought it looked awesome. I guess I'll take it down.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I'd have to agree. It's not that they're sketches or have sketchy eye patch dudes. It's just the amount of them. Like one everyday it seems. I think we're all ready for the real deal.

PS I did enjoy the one with the lady in the skin tight seks suit. Maybe more tig ole bitties and less sketchy dudes?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I get it. No need to keep piling on. I'll stick to research and my build log where I can do what I want.

I know people like the build log, just not you guys. That's fine. I've been layed off since nov and I guess I got carried away with my spare time and misjudged the type of audience in these "Club" threads... I start my new job soon. I don't have the money yet or it would be done. Please go back to posting cheeseburger GIFs.

Glad you liked the girls.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Please go back to posting cheeseburger GIFs.


Unnecessary comment Neo Zuko


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I get it. No need to keep piling on. I'll stick to research and my build log where I can do what I want.
> 
> I know people like the build log, just not you guys. That's fine. I've been layed off since nov and I guess I got carried away with my spare time and misjudged the type of audience in these "Club" threads... I start my new job soon. I don't have the money yet or it would be done. Please go back to posting cheeseburger GIFs.
> 
> Glad you liked the girls.


You seem irritated? Why is that?
I had a design log with design draughts and proper HDR renders,peoplecomplained about those...and it was a scratch build log in the design process. Yours isn't even that,its just a very rough picture...you spent more time on backdrops than you did on the actual design.
I'm all for proper design renders but not an etch a sketch picture.
Don't be mad and blame the 'clubs' or the members.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I get it. No need to keep piling on. I'll stick to research and my build log where I can do what I want.
> 
> I know people like the build log, just not you guys. That's fine. I've been layed off since nov and I guess I got carried away with my spare time and misjudged the type of audience in these "Club" threads... I start my new job soon. I don't have the money yet or it would be done. Please go back to posting cheeseburger GIFs.
> 
> Glad you liked the girls.


Careful about editing out your posts, I believe it's a TOS issue......

Hope your new job starts up soon so you can get the S8 and pedestal though!!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Noted about the edits. I just didn't want more people to mock my art.

Sorry. My fun factor just went to zero. I didn't mean to sound that way. I spent hours working that cover art for my build log. I didn't do that and post it to hear everyone hate it. Like I said, I misjudged.

You spend hours attached to a drawing, good or bad, you can't just not care about it instantly. Again sorry everyone. I'm fine really.

EDIT: In fact I have nothing to hide really, so I reverted the posts back. I'm just A.D.D. on stuff that no longer matters. Read the terms of service. Quite a few rules going on there.


----------



## PCModderMike

I don't ever recall anyone saying they hated it...









EDIT: Every time I F5, I see something different.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I tend to craft my paragraphs as I go. Than I reread them and I try hard not to sound stupid. Sorry. Not intentional. Can we talk about something other than me?


----------



## stickg1

I don't know about you guys but I'm game for more cheeseburger gifs.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm game for....some games.
My rig has been down for way too long now. Can't wait to be back up and running.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like this one gif a lot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm game for....some games.
> My rig has been down for way too long now. Can't wait to be back up and running.


Heh, you can borrow mine. No time for gaming for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm playing The Last of Us on PS3 and BioShock Infinite. I tried to play Titanfall Beta on my 4670K graphics... didn't get very far with the glitches. I want a 780 Ti... so poor. The 22 GT AP-14s wiped me out.


----------



## skupples

I was not aware the Terms of Service had a rule about Editing I will have to look into that when I get off of work


----------



## wermad

Waiting on those coupons to show up on Ebay for TitanFall. Hardcopies going for $50+. Its that good, huh? Definitely wants. $60 at origin, I'll pass on that one







. Shame Steam don't have it (damn you Origin







!).


----------



## battleaxe

Are there every any coupons or discounts on CaseLabs cases?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Waiting on those coupons to show up on Ebay for TitanFall. Hardcopies going for $50+. Its that good, huh? Definitely wants. $60 at origin, I'll pass on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame Steam don't have it (damn you Origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !).


That's the game I want to get as soon as my rig is up...but 60 bucks....









Drop me a PM about those coupons when you find out more, please?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm game for....some games.
> My rig has been down for way too long now. Can't wait to be back up and running.


You need ARMAIII Altis life...or Titanfall.


----------



## SortOfGrim

wasn't TitanFall +40Gb or something? Better get the disk

edit: no digital copy for me


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm game for more cheeseburger gifs.


^^ Agreed. [Christopher Walken voice] I need more cheeseburgers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wasn't TitanFall +40Gb or something? Better get the disk
> 
> edit: no digital copy for me


It's closer to 50 gb, with 35gb of uncompressed sound files.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wasn't TitanFall +40Gb or something? Better get the disk
> 
> edit: no digital copy for me


48GB. Thanks to uncompressed audio


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm game for more cheeseburger gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Agreed. [Christopher Walken voice] I need more cheeseburgers.
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wasn't TitanFall +40Gb or something? Better get the disk
> 
> edit: no digital copy for me
> 
> 
> 
> It's closer to 50 gb, with 35gb of uncompressed sound files.
Click to expand...

Welp, not putting that on my SSD.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm game for more cheeseburger gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Agreed. [Christopher Walken voice] I need more cheeseburgers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wasn't TitanFall +40Gb or something? Better get the disk
> 
> edit: no digital copy for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's closer to 50 gb, with 35gb of uncompressed sound files.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, not putting that on my SSD.
Click to expand...

Its a big DL but the servers are _fast_

I had it finished in 3 hrs on a 20Mb fiber connection


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its a big DL but the servers are _fast_
> 
> I had it finished in 3 hrs on a 20Mb fiber connection


B, what matting are you using the on the doors? The only product iv'e found so far with backing (excluding dynomat) is acoustipack/acoustiML.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its a big DL but the servers are _fast_
> 
> I had it finished in 3 hrs on a 20Mb fiber connection
> 
> 
> 
> B, what matting are you using the on the doors? The only product iv'e found so far with backing (excluding dynomat) is acoustipack/acoustiML.
Click to expand...

Im using the Acoustipack 4mm sheets.


----------



## wermad

New flat screen or new Sammy 500gb ssd







I'm almost out space. Might clear some games when I gets titan.

I'll post any info on coupons or discounts for Titan fall.


----------



## VSG

Is that 250gig SSD your only drive? If so you need to get a regular HDD for games- they really don't need an SSD in general.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was not aware the Terms of Service had a rule about Editing I will have to look into that when I get off of work


I'm not sure either honestly, I remember B- saying something about it with the whole slinkypc debacle a few weeks ago. If it doesn't, I stand corrected.


----------



## stickg1

I need to get a new tv as well. 37" is too small for a living room these days. This truck was expensive, cost me $26K. My SM5 build is functional but not finished. Sadly it will sit this way for a while.

Thinking of ditching the front radiator to have more room for fan control, PA2, and a HDD cage. One RX360 should be fine with a 780 & 3570K.

Lol, slinkypc, my 6 year old even thought it was tacky, and you should see him dress himself, heh..


----------



## VSG

Was that a new truck you got, stick? As a poor grad student, I can only imagine a good, used vehicle is the way to go but it would be real nice to smell fresh (almost fresh anyway) car each day


----------



## stickg1

It's used. It's a 2013 with 11K miles on it. It was the local dodge's loaner car for a year or so. In great shape at least. Not for long though, lol.


----------



## VSG

That's not bad at all, now drive over to Houston and help me get that TX-10 over to my place


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay. I need some help choosing a case.
> 
> I've got my eye on a few Case Labs cases. I don't want a small case. I don't want a huge case. I occasionally take my rig out of the house, but I'm fairly strong and don't mind an 80lb monster if that's what it ends up weighing. Most of the time, it will sit in one place and not move.
> 
> I've never owned a CL case so I'm pretty excited about these things but not really sure what I want to get. I've got my eye on the Magnum and the Merlin Series right now.
> 
> I like the separate chamber of the Magnum. It seems to keep the ugly components away from the cooler looking stuff like the Mobu and GPU's. So that's a selling point, but its quite a bit more expensive. After tallying up everything I was around 650 for the Magnum configured the way I wanted it. The Merlin was about 550.
> 
> Are there any negatives to the white color? For some reason I am drawn to the white builds more than black. Any reason I should get the black over the white?
> 
> Also; what would you guys do? Merlin or Magnum series? I'm having trouble deciding.
> 
> Are there ever any coupons or anything to bring the cost down?


if you want portable or lan capable, an SM5 - Merlin - would be great. You don't need to load up on rads to cool a single gpu setup. Get a decent card and you're good to go ! And no pedestal available for it, so its all self contained. See PCModderMike's SM5 buld log - about the size of a mid-tower case, its got more than enough real estate.

But if you're looking at magnum - the m8 for example, you're beyond my help !

and no, there's never any coupons for CL cases. The only discount available was a short 10 day or so discount pre-order period for the new S8 - a horizontal mobo case. That was like $40 off. Once you get the CL case you want, you'll never want another manufacturer's case ... maybe another CL case ... ;-)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm not sure either honestly, I remember B- saying something about it with the whole s*linkypc debacle* a few weeks ago. If it doesn't, I stand corrected.


Which one?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was not aware the Terms of Service had a rule about Editing I will have to look into that when I get off of work
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure either honestly, I remember B- saying something about it with the whole slinkypc debacle a few weeks ago. If it doesn't, I stand corrected.
Click to expand...

They dont like posts being removed,editing is fine but removing completely is frowned upon. "Removing Content" was the reason given to me,there is a phrase in the ToS about it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> if you want portable or lan capable, an SM5 - Merlin - would be great. You don't need to load up on rads to cool a single gpu setup. Get a decent card and you're good to go ! And no pedestal available for it, so its all self contained. See PCModderMike's SM5 buld log - about the size of a mid-tower case, its got more than enough real estate.
> 
> But if you're looking at magnum - the m8 for example, you're beyond my help !
> 
> and no, there's never any coupons for CL cases. The only discount available was a short 10 day or so discount pre-order period for the new S8 - a horizontal mobo case. That was like $40 off. Once you get the CL case you want, you'll never want another manufacturer's case ... maybe another CL case ... ;-)


I kinda figured the prices are pretty fixed. I have a speaker business and we seldom change prices or offer sales cause a good product sells no matter what. Figured this was the case with CL too. Good to know they have such a devoted user base. I want one so bad. I just can't see getting something like this and not going ahead and getting exactly what I want. In this case; I want the Magnum really bad. I love how its laid out. Man, I can' t wait.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is that 250gig SSD your only drive? If so you need to get a regular HDD for games- they really don't need an SSD in general.


had a tb and 1.5tb a couple of years ago. I cant do mech after using ssd's


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> had a tb and 1.5tb a couple of years ago. I cant do mech after using ssd's


I feel exactly the same. I had to stick 16 SSD's in my build to have enough space....but not ever hearing the clicking and whirring of the HDD's is worth it.


----------



## skupples

These Demci filters are glorious.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I actually just watched The Avengers the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no, I don't hate it.
> But I think we're all somewhat perplexed by the amount of sketches, pictures, and youtube videos(of just clips from movies) you post about this build you're doing....without actually having any actual build progress...
> 
> I'm not trying to knock ya though, if you're having fun with it, that's what counts.


that burn tho


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there every any coupons or discounts on CaseLabs cases?


No. Caselabs cases are built to order, so there's never an overstock issue to where they have to discount a few to clear room.


----------



## skupples

Coupons do exist, but I believe they are only given out to sponsored folks, resellers, & things of that nature.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Coupons do exist, but I believe they are only given out to sponsored folks, resellers, & things of that nature.


Sponsored, resellers etc. have to call/contact CL to get a discount, and I'll say that's more wholesale or Comp hardware.

But I can't go to SlickDeals and see there's a sale on CL cases.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Sponsored, *resellers* etc. *have to call/contact CL to get a discount*, and I'll say that's more wholesale or Comp hardware.
> 
> But I can't go to SlickDeals and see there's a sale on CL cases.


But, there are minimum quantities required initially to receive said dealer pricing. And a business license.


----------



## skupples

Hell, Lucid Dream Computers received a 50% off coupon, but was never able to make use of it. (thank the flying spaghetti monster)


----------



## derickwm




----------



## skupples




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, Lucid Dream Computers received a 50% off coupon, but was never able to make use of it. (thank the flying spaghetti monster)


I sent Jim a pm about wills coupon and how it should be voided immediately a few months ago


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there every any *coupons* or discounts on CaseLabs cases?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> No. Caselabs cases are built to order, so there's never an overstock issue to where they have to discount a few to clear room.


thats not entirely true.


----------



## skupples

Can anyone confirm that the window panel is genuine acrylic and not some funky plastic?

going to have lebestia laser in some secksy goodness, but need to verify if it is actually acrylic so I know to send it out, or get a replica made.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the window panel is genuine acrylic and not some funky plastic?
> 
> going to have lebestia laser in some secksy goodness, but need to verify if it is actually acrylic so I know to send it out, or get a replica made.


A picture is worth a thousand word


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I can't speak on exact specs, but I've had cheap thin acrylic, and this ain't cheap or thin.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you! +1

The plan is to have a wordless SC logo in the middle, with the 5 main ship companies in a row, across the bottom.


----------



## Anoxy

Oh whoops, thought I was in the CaseLabs thread...


----------



## stickg1

No this is the cheeseburger and silly picture thread.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was not aware the Terms of Service had a rule about Editing I will have to look into that when I get off of work


just mass deletions


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just mass deletions












you can't delete your own posts, just remove the content inside of the post.

You have to report to remove entirely.










the more i look @ the case the more I fall in love.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just mass deletions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't delete your own posts, just remove the content inside of the post.
Click to expand...

Source
Quote:


> ||General Membership||
> 
> You may NOT:
> Mass edit/delete your own posts. Overclock.net reserves the right to revert any edited post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You have to report to remove entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more i look @ the case the more I fall in love.


welcome to the obsession !


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No this is the cheeseburger and silly picture thread.


----------



## skupples

was waiting for a good time to use this, seems after ^^ is a good time.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was waiting for a good time to use this, seems after ^^ is a good time.


You know that feeling when you vomit a little in the back of your mouth, that happened!

Need to go bleach my eyes now, thanks skupps


----------



## skupples




----------



## derickwm

Yikes.


----------



## cpachris

You guys all need a good....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was waiting for a good time to use this, seems after ^^ is a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that feeling when you vomit a little in the back of your mouth, that happened!
> 
> Need to go bleach my eyes now, thanks skupps
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragsters

Lol. This thread is getting ridiculous.


----------



## skupples

Just found out Strong included the upgraded switch plate & I was all.


----------



## Mega Man

seriously rolling on floor right now


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Changed some things around today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, but I thought Halloween was in October?


----------



## FrancisJF

it's still Halloween to him


----------



## SortOfGrim

is this /r/gifs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> newly fabbed light Shelf for the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Build log?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

That looks killer Fast!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Build log?


Build Log S_alive_8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> That looks killer Fast!


Cheers


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Build Log S_alive_8
> Cheers










and subbed!


----------



## szeged

fast fate, one of the sexiest builds ive seen so far, nice work









@ neo zuko, i enjoy your renderings of your build plans, especially the agents of shield related ones, but i too would love to see some actual work


----------



## Neo Zuko

OK. The build log was always premature. I was just excited. Sorry for the slow progress. I'm actually out of things to even post until I get more money. I use the thread partly as motivation for myself to build something wonderful. I go there and look at the parts, I maintain a buy list, reevaluate my build, make jokes, it's more than just a thread to me.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> OK. The build log was always premature. I was just excited. Sorry for the slow progress. I'm actually out of things to even post until I get more money. I use the thread partly as motivation for myself to build something wonderful. I go there and look at the parts, I maintain a buy list, reevaluate my build, make jokes, *it's more than just a thread to me*.


good







thats how it should feel.


----------



## stickg1

Neo, you said you're between jobs. This is none of my business but I'm a bit mouthy so here's my advice. Don't blow four grand on some mega build. Get the essentials after you get a few paychecks. A basic build with one GPU and air cooling. You don't want to get yourself in a tight spot trying to keep up with the Jones'. Next thing you know all your gear will be on the marketplace or eBay to make rent or your car note (just an example).

As you get more financial breathing room start getting the watercooling parts and extra overkill parts.

It's happened to me before and I can't recommend it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

been there too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Losers.
What? Too good for Ramen?


----------



## derickwm

Gluten free = no ramen.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gluten free = no life worth living.


Fixed broheim


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gluten free = no life worth living.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed broheim
Click to expand...

It's so true. My life is a struggle of constant hunger.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's so true. My life is a struggle of constant hunger.


You must FEED ON THE FLESH OF THE (formerly) LIVING!!!

And on that note, Chipotle.

Thanks - T


----------



## derickwm

Meat is expensive... Chipotle is my savior though. So much deliciousness in one place.


----------



## Neo Zuko

All true and I've sold parts in the past when I should not of. I'll be careful this time with financial breathing room. It will be a slow, slow build log so that's why I'm like it will never be at the pace of reading enjoyment. I bought the Maximus VI Gene when I wanted a Rampage IV Black Edition. I'll be rocking a single GPU. I bought the 4670K to cut down on costs. There is an AX760i in my system not a AX1200i. I even considered keeping my SM8, but I'm too smitten with the S8. And by the time I buy all the SM8 pedestals it will be a wast when I finally upgrade to the Mercury flat motherboard style cases (which I desire most of all). But thankfully my new job is the best I've ever been offered. I had to leave NJ for CA to get a better job. lol. Took guts but I did it. Now soon I'll be making the most I've ever made with a union and benefits. I have US Air Force service on my resume so it was about time I got a break.

Edit: Ramen. Death by salt. lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gluten free = no life worth living.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed broheim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true. My life is a struggle of constant hunger.
Click to expand...











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Somehow I knew cheeseburgers were on the way


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> All true and I've sold parts in the past when I should not of. I'll be careful this time with financial breathing room. It will be a slow, slow build log so that's why I'm like it will never be at the pace of reading enjoyment. I bought the Maximus VI Gene when I wanted a Rampage IV Black Edition. I'll be rocking a single GPU. I bought the 4670K to cut down on costs. There is an AX760i in my system not a AX1200i. I even considered keeping my SM8, but I'm too smitten with the S8. But thankfully my new job is the best I've ever been offered. I had to leave NJ for CA to get a better job. lol. Took guts but I did it. Now soon I'll be making the most I've ever made with a union and benefits. I have US Air Force service on my resume so it was about time I got a break.
> 
> Edit: Ramen lol.


It's expensive here in SO Cal so keep that in mind too. The dollar is not worth as much as other places. It does take guts to do what you did and I applaud you for that. Congrats on your new job!


----------



## Roikyou

So, I want to quick vent. I've ordered casters for my TH10, shipped out in a day or two, no problems. Trying to do my build this weekend, casters are important to do first, who the hell wants to do a build and put wheels on after, lots to do and what do I get when I see tracking from USPS

March 26, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790

March 26, 2014 , 2:39 am Processed through USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790

March 25, 2014 Electronic Shipping Info Received

March 24, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383

March 24, 2014 , 9:32 pm Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383

March 24, 2014 , 8:17 pm Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility CANOGA PARK, CA 91304

I'll give you a small hint to my frustration, I live in Oregon, not sure why a package goes from California to Maryland then back to Oregon? Last week with the parts for this build, I had two orders from frozencpu via USPS out of New York of course go missing and delivered 12 days later on a 2 to 3 day shipping. Whats up with USPS?


----------



## derickwm

I recently found out fruity pebbles are gluten free. Exciting times.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> It's expensive here in SO Cal so keep that in mind too. The dollar is not worth as much as other places. It does take guts to do what you did. Congrats on your new job!


Thanks. I'm in the North San Francisco Bay Area and I love it so far. All my friends' texts are like "What's it like in California?" And I'm all "It feels like 70 degrees!" Then the lovingly sarcastic texts of "I hate you" come along. NJ is super cold in the winter.

Edit: No Coco Pebbles?


----------



## Krulani

Do you need to buy some kind of flex bay adapter to mount a standard fan controller (Lamptron FC5 v2), or is there something to mount it to included with the case (Mercury S3)?


----------



## skupples

That's what you get for using USPS


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Losers.
> What? Too good for Ramen?


buying food? pfff


--

In other news: I received this brand new Alphacool UT60 240..probably from the Phobya side, me thinks.
(phone pix, so sucky quality)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I recently found out fruity pebbles are gluten free. Exciting times.


My daughter is allergic to gluten, egg whites and dairy so I know how hard it is to find meals that not only she can eat but that she will like. Let me know if you need help finding some gluten free stuff. I'm an expert now.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Losers.
> What? Too good for Ramen?


Still need a microwave to cook it in!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> buying food? pfff
> 
> 
> --
> 
> In other news: I received this brand new Alphacool UT60 240..probably from the Phobya side, me thinks.
> (phone pix, so sucky quality)


Dang, looks like your rad hooked up with a burner. Probably fell for the "it's just a cold sore" line.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's what you get for using USPS


Sad, I get hit, miss delivery with them, they're the quickest with the most reasonable in price for delivery...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> In other news: I received this brand new Alphacool UT60 240..probably from the Phobya side, me thinks.
> (phone pix, so sucky quality)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've got two Alphacool Monsta 480's coming in today, I hope I don't see that... But with my luck.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> My daughter is allergic to gluten, egg whites and dairy so I know how hard it is to find meals that not only she can eat but that she will like. Let me know if you need help finding some gluten free stuff. I'm an expert now.


I have a kid that's allergic to corn, soy, eggs, and peanuts. Corn and soy are in most items sold at the grocery store. We make a lot of things from scratch for him. There's a Whole Foods about an hour away. They have more options, we go there every couple weeks and load up.

Hopefully he grows out of them soon.

I'm thinking of lining my SM5 with sound dampening material and making filters for the intake. I'm going to pull the front rad to make room for a few drives. This means higher rpms and more noise.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Not sure what I'll do with the SM8 once I get the S8 in. Trying to sell it. Hard to ship and hard to sell for a good price.

I'd return those damaged rads myself. I can't stand that kind of stuff. Which is why I go for Hardware Labs, they build them nice. Had hands on with some SR-1s once. Perfection.


----------



## stickg1

PM me a list of what you have for sale when you have a minute.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Do you need to buy some kind of flex bay adapter to mount a standard fan controller (Lamptron FC5 v2), or is there something to mount it to included with the case (Mercury S3)?


Hey there are some mount's included with the S3 which you could probably use, but what I did was order the ''Flex Bay 5.25 Device Mount - short non conforming'' SKU: MAC-508, extra to make sure it fit's 100%.

Because sometimes the fan controllers are not up to the standards dimensions of the 5.25 bay's.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I recently found out fruity pebbles are gluten free. Exciting times.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is allergic to gluten, egg whites and dairy so I know how hard it is to find meals that not only she can eat but that she will like. Let me know if you need help finding some gluten free stuff. I'm an expert now.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have a kid that's allergic to corn, soy, eggs, and peanuts. Corn and soy are in most items sold at the grocery store. We make a lot of things from scratch for him. There's a Whole Foods about an hour away. They have more options, we go there every couple weeks and load up.
> 
> Hopefully he grows out of them soon.
> 
> I'm thinking of lining my SM5 with sound dampening material and making filters for the intake. I'm going to pull the front rad to make room for a few drives. This means higher rpms and more noise.


Jeezes. I won't complain about just being allergic to gluten ever again lol.

My little cousin was allergic to what seemed like everything under the sun when he was born but he's slowly growing out of it, hopefully yours does as well. It's a rough life.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Losers.
> What? Too good for Ramen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buying food? pfff
> 
> 
> --
> 
> In other news: I received this brand new Alphacool UT60 240..probably from the Phobya side, me thinks.
> (phone pix, so sucky quality)
Click to expand...

I would comment on the quality but Wermad gets all upset when you say Alphacool are crap.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeezes. I won't complain about just being allergic to gluten ever again lol. It's a rough life.


My mom has celiac sprue, so I know what your diet is like. Seems like she lived on fried eggs and rice cakes for the first few years, since she was scared to try anything else. But I'll pass on the Fruity Pebble win. She may like that.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeezes. I won't complain about just being allergic to gluten ever again lol. It's a rough life.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom has celiac sprue, so I know what your diet is like. Seems like she lived on fried eggs and rice cakes for the first few years, since she was scared to try anything else. But I'll pass on the Fruity Pebble win. She may like that.
Click to expand...

That's basically my diet; rice, eggs and veggies for main courses. I've been working on making my own soups and stews lately as well.

Chex is also a good cereal that's specified as gluten free. Large variety of flavors to boot.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Chex is also a good cereal that's specified as gluten free. Large variety of flavors to boot.


As long as you stay away from the Wheat Chex.







It's much easier these days than it was 20 years ago. Now...even restaurants usually have gluten free menu's when you ask. My mom used to hardly ever go out to eat...because it became almost an inquisition with the chef about what ingredients were used in the meal.


----------



## Anoxy

I hope you realize one of the biggest benefits of gluten free is eating more whole, unprocessed foods. Meat, fish, eggs, nuts in moderation, vegetables, roots, white rice. Basically everything on the perimeter of the grocery store. Also, if you're dairy tolerant, greek yogurt + frozen berries + stevia or honey is a weakness of mine.

On topic: demciflex filters are fantastic, but mounting them on a CL case sucks. They really need to have more options for the price you pay, like a fan hole variety. As of now, I have the front one mounted externally, and the top one I literally taped to the inside of the roof so I don't have to look at it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I would comment on the quality but Wermad gets all upset when you say Alphacool are crap.


it's the first, of five owned, that looks crappy. Obviously someone was drinking/sleeping on the job.
Hopefully the rma will be quick and deadly..er swiftly


----------



## Anoxy

It's funny, for all the hate XSPC receives here, all three of my XSPC rads have arrived in flawless condition, whereas all three of my Alphacool have had bent fins and welding imperfections.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's funny, for all the hate XSPC receives here, all three of my XSPC rads have arrived in flawless condition, whereas all three of my Alphacool have had bent fins and welding imperfections.


XSPC,HWL and Aquacomputer make the best quality rads around,accept no substitutions.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's funny, for all the hate XSPC receives here, all three of my XSPC rads have arrived in flawless condition, whereas all three of my Alphacool have had bent fins and welding imperfections.


XSPC makes excellent rads, where is the hate for it here?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I hope you realize one of the biggest benefits of gluten free is eating more whole, unprocessed foods. Meat, fish, eggs, nuts in moderation, vegetables, roots, white rice. Basically everything on the perimeter of the grocery store. Also, if you're dairy tolerant, greek yogurt + frozen berries + stevia or honey is a weakness of mine.
> 
> On topic: demciflex filters are fantastic, but mounting them on a CL case sucks. They really need to have more options for the price you pay, like a fan hole variety. As of now, I have the front one mounted externally, and the top one I literally taped to the inside of the roof so I don't have to look at it.


The Demciflex for the STH10 were great. They came with sticky sided magnetic strips so that they could all be mounted internally. They how ever only cover the top & side panels, so i'm going to need to fashion one for the rear chassis fan & possible for the front as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> XSPC,HWL and Aquacomputer make the best quality rads around,accept no substitutions.


Remember, Alphacool & PHobya buy their radiators from the same hellhole. Phobya is involved in the process, so you know it is going to have terrible QC.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Remember, Alphacool & PHobya buy their radiators from the same hellhole. Phobya is involved in the process, so you know it is going to have terrible QC.


Alphacool and Phobya are the same company,they are all part of Aquatuning.

You know,Aquatuning...the company that registered trademarks of other brands in the EU to make them pay to use their own trademarks.

You would not believe some of the things that go on behind the scenes..........


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> XSPC makes excellent rads, where is the hate for it here?


A while back in the OCN watercooling thread, quite a few people were chiming in about poor QC, bad customer service, etc. and how they will never buy from XSPC again....I haven't had to deal with their customer service, but their rads have been amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The Demciflex for the STH10 were great. *They came with sticky sided magnetic strips so that they could all be mounted internally.* They how ever only cover the top & side panels, so i'm going to need to fashion one for the rear chassis fan & possible for the front as well.
> Remember, Alphacool & PHobya buy their radiators from the same hellhole. Phobya is involved in the process, so you know it is going to have terrible QC.


Same with mine, but the problem with sticking them internally is that you can see the sticky part through the panel grills.....the bezels on these filters are too thick. Either that or they needed to make the mesh wide and longer so that the bezels sit on the outside of the fan grill portion.


----------



## Anoxy

edit: double post sorry


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm not a fan of the Brain Matter finish on the new HWL BI Nemesis rads (NA finish only). I'm sure the HWLs build quality will make up for it. perhaps I'll strip it off and make them red.


----------



## Roikyou

I've had XSPC RX240 and RX360 V2 since I started in the last couple years. No complaints other than working with the acrylic bay reservoir, the screws used to mount the mcp35x was too thick, making removing and mounting the pump impossible, actually I destroyed the reservoir and one of the mcp35x covers trying to remove them. In all fairness, I bought the XSPC bay with two mcp35x already mounted straight from Frozencpu, so were those the correct mounting screws? Didn't seem like it to me.

The only reason I moved from an XSPC radiator to Alphacool, which I just got my two 480's Monsta in good condition, no visible flaws, will review one more time before mounting them, but the reason was the drain port at the end, going to work on a wild idea of adding fill port to the top and drain port at the bottom.

My thoughts, experience and two sense.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, if my RX rads had drain ports on the bottom, they would be untouched. The V3 at least has four ports now, but sadly no port on the opposite end. Maybe the V4 will.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alphacool and Phobya are the same company,they are all part of Aquatuning.
> 
> You know,Aquatuning...the company that registered trademarks of other brands in the EU to make them pay to use their own trademarks.
> 
> You would not believe some of the things that go on behind the scenes..........


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> So, I want to quick vent. I've ordered casters for my TH10, shipped out in a day or two, no problems. Trying to do my build this weekend, casters are important to do first, who the hell wants to do a build and put wheels on after, lots to do and what do I get when I see tracking from USPS
> 
> March 26, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790
> 
> March 26, 2014 , 2:39 am Processed through USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790
> 
> March 25, 2014 Electronic Shipping Info Received
> 
> March 24, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
> 
> March 24, 2014 , 9:32 pm Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
> 
> March 24, 2014 , 8:17 pm Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility CANOGA PARK, CA 91304
> 
> I'll give you a small hint to my frustration, I live in Oregon, not sure why a package goes from California to Maryland then back to Oregon? Last week with the parts for this build, I had two orders from frozencpu via USPS out of New York of course go missing and delivered 12 days later on a 2 to 3 day shipping. Whats up with USPS?


So, I know it's funny to quote myself but I got an update where my casters are

March 27, 2014 , 3:09 pm Processed through USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790

Um, it left Capitol Heights, MD and a day later arrives in Capitol Heights, MD? Did they legalize marijuana and the post office is sitting there smoking out or what?


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, if my RX rads had drain ports on the bottom, they would be untouched. The V3 at least has four ports now, but sadly no port on the opposite end. Maybe the V4 will.


The four ports almost got my business but no drain...

(oh oh, double post, could have edited the last one...)


----------



## JottaD

Here a small update on my case, BTW I love AQ rads!!!!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> So, I know it's funny to quote myself but I got an update where my casters are
> 
> March 27, 2014 , 3:09 pm Processed through USPS Sort Facility CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20790
> 
> Um, it left Capitol Heights, MD and a day later arrives in Capitol Heights, MD? Did they legalize marijuana and the post office is sitting there smoking out or what?


Quote yourself three times for Inception.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Quote yourself three times for Inception.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had to emphasize the whole story, not that anyone cares but USPS is driving me nuts and yes, I will remember not to use them next time. They are better than Ontrac (but that's not hard to achieve)


----------



## Neo Zuko

No worries. I like FEDEX far more for my important shipments.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Alphacool and Phobya are the same company,they are all part of Aquatuning.
> 
> You know,Aquatuning...the company that registered trademarks of other brands in the EU to make them pay to use their own trademarks.
> 
> You would not believe some of the things that go on behind the scenes..........


Unfortunately, I'm afraid I would believe that stuff...

I have four HW Labs SR-1 radiators (two 560s and two 240s) and two Alphacool rads. QC on my Alphacools
is passable, but when you compare it to the HWL there's a world of difference between the two, totally different
league. I have been thinking very hard about replacing one of my Alphacool rads with an XSPC AX, love the
looks of those and that massive alu housing (can't use another SR-1 unfortunately due to its width, doesn't
fit). But so far the more reasonable part of my personality has prevented me from replacing a perfectly good
rad just because it doesn't quite tickle the build quality fetishist side of me the same way. We shall see how
things go...


----------



## VSG

I got an XSPC AX480 and the build quality is way better than my Monsta 480. Go for it! Very easy to mod into different colors too.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got an XSPC AX480 and the build quality is way better than my Monsta 480. Go for it! Very easy to mod into different colors too.


Glad to hear that because the XSPC AX480 radiators are the ones I plan to use myself in an up coming build. It seems like most people here use the Alphacools.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Alphacool and Phobya are the same company,they are all part of Aquatuning.
> 
> You know,*Aquatuning*...the company that registered trademarks of other brands in the EU to make them pay to use their own trademarks.
> 
> You would not believe some of the things that go on behind the scenes..........


Bleh... Aquatuning like Aquatuning.de?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I remembered that I really wanted the XSPC AX rads when they came out but I could not find a reason to go that thin on thickness other than looks. Same with the EK PE rads. CaseLabs just has too much room for rads. Am I wrong?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got an XSPC AX480 and the build quality is way better than my Monsta 480. Go for it! Very easy to mod into different colors too.


Great to know, thanks, and yes indeed, its construction does lend itself rather well
for some creative colouring (although in my case I'd probably stay with black), and
I really love how it looks on the pics I've seen.

It's a shame they don't come in 140 sizes and a bit thicker. Then again, I am very
happy with my HWL SR-1s as well. Maybe I could get a bit creative and still mod
one of those into the build, it would be cool to have only one radiator model in it
for consistency.

Then again, my dream radiator would probably be the Aquacomputer AMS in
560 in a Copper edition. It would be ridiculously expensive, but dear lord there
would be no stopping me from buying that...


----------



## Neo Zuko

The new Black Ice Nemesis rads come in thick and thin sizes.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Chex is also a good cereal that's specified as gluten free. Large variety of flavors to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stay away from the Wheat Chex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much easier these days than it was 20 years ago. Now...even restaurants usually have gluten free menu's when you ask. My mom used to hardly ever go out to eat...because it became almost an inquisition with the chef about what ingredients were used in the meal.
Click to expand...

In the past 2 years alone gluten free has sprung up everywhere, it's really really nice. It was a struggle for a while, especially while in Europe.


----------



## Anoxy

How is eating plants and animals a struggle


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In the past 2 years alone gluten free has sprung up everywhere, it's really really nice. It was a struggle for a while, especially while in Europe.


I'm most curious as to how/why/what caused the recent surge of gluten allergies.

on a side note. I have dealt with a few people @ my old job who would say "i can't have the white bread I have a gluten allergy, let me get the wheat bread" (which also has gluten) yet none of them ever called back to complain of a bad reaction.

on another side note. I want to put a filter in the front of my case, Szeged linked me to a demci14x4 filter, but i'm trying to wrap my head around how it would actually mount. It seems the universal pin system would obstruct proper mounting of a filter.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> How is eating plants and animals a struggle


At restaurants soooo many things get touched by gluten. At most places you end up only being able to few a handful of things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In the past 2 years alone gluten free has sprung up everywhere, it's really really nice. It was a struggle for a while, especially while in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most curious as to how/why/what caused the recent surge of gluten allergies.
> 
> on a side note. I have dealt with a few people @ my old job who would say "i can't have the white bread I have a gluten allergy, let me get the wheat bread" (which also has gluten) yet none of them ever called back to complain of a bad reaction.
Click to expand...

That makes no sense at all.


----------



## szeged

lots of people that visit webMD is probably the answer.

hmm...my toe hurts....i have brain cancer.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I had a splinter the other day in my foot. I dug with a needle and found nothing. Only a wound. Outstanding.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I had a splinter the other day in my foot. I dug with a needle and found nothing. Only a wound. Outstanding.


webmd told me that you have a gluten alergy and thats what caused this.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> webmd told me that you have a gluten alergy and thats what caused this.


Damn. That must be it. Where's the Chex and Special Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got an XSPC AX480 and the build quality is way better than my Monsta 480. Go for it! Very easy to mod into different colors too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Glad to hear that because the XSPC AX480 radiators are the ones I plan to use myself in an up coming build. It seems like most people here use the Alphacools.


Check out my sig rig picture to see what a couple of AX rads look like in a Caselabs case.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Check out my sig rig picture to see what a couple of AX rads look like in a Caselabs case.


they look amazing!
i really want to use them but i really want to be able to have silence.. and want to go for the sure thing with alphacool


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> they look amazing!
> i really want to use them but i really want to be able to have silence.. and want to go for the sure thing with alphacool


Im not sure how much more quite one rad is to the next if using the same thickness. I would assume an Alphacool 45mm thickness in not much more silent then the AX series rad. I guess the fin density has a lot to do with it too but it really comes down to how much air pressure one needs to achieve the same cooling potential and the last time I heard was that the AX series it top notch. Anyway, I probably would of got the Alphacool UT60s if they made the 480mm verison in white. The fact that the AX series radiator is the only rad that has a white 480mm version was my deal breaker.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Check out my sig rig picture to see what a couple of AX rads look like in a Caselabs case.


Now that's yummie!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> they look amazing!
> i really want to use them but i really want to be able to have silence.. and want to go for the sure thing with alphacool


They really do, don't they...









TBH I sincerely doubt that there's going to be a significant difference between these and Alphacool's
radiators. It might be measureable, but I doubt it'll be relevant in practical use. Or put differently: If
you spec your loop with so little headroom that you can't afford to have slightly less powerful rads,
you might be cutting it a bit close anyway (sometimes you might not have a choice though).

In any case, required radiator power is often overestimated these days anyway IMHO. I'm currently
running one M/B (~30 W chipset + the VRM heat), two CPUs (130 W each) plus one GPU (~250 W)
off of one HWL 560 with four Bitfenix Spectre Pros turned down so that they barely spin, and I still get

Ambient Temp: ~23 C
CPU Temp: between 40 C and 48 C
GPU Temp: between 40 C and 45 C
Water Temp: ~36 C to 37 C

(this is all still on stock voltages though, haven't really gotten to the overclocking part yet)

That's more than 500 W on one 560 with barely spinning fans (which is in line with what the system
pulls from the wall socket, ~550 W), dissipated over a temp delta of ~13 C to 14 C (water to ambient).

My point being: If you want the AX, go for the AX, as long as you don't start cutting it very close with
how much radiator surface area you'll have, you should be fine.









*EDIT:*
Realized you might have been referring to noise characteristics from airflow, which is another
debate entirely of course.


----------



## Anoxy

Guess I should post these here as well...poopy point and shoot pics





Makes me sad to use that front, ugly glossy Demciflex, but the top one is hidden so at least there's that. Maybe I'll look at a different solution in the future so that beautiful CL grill isn't hidden.


----------



## stickg1

It doesn't fit on the inside of the grill?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It doesn't fit on the inside of the grill?


the pins get in the way. You could probably mount it to the inside of the face plate though.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Guess I should post these here as well...poopy point and shoot pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sad to use that front, ugly glossy Demciflex, but the top one is hidden so at least there's that. Maybe I'll look at a different solution in the future so that beautiful CL grill isn't hidden.


Is that Grey and White?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It doesn't fit on the inside of the grill?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the pins get in the way. You could probably mount it to the inside of the face plate though.


Yeah, problem with that is the filter is the same size as the fan grill, so the sticky magnetic bezel portion can be seen through the grill....it looks really tacky. I wish they would have designed it so that the actual mesh portion was the size of the fan grill, and the bezels wrapped around it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Is that Grey and White?


Yep, I'm really loving the dark grey.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, problem with that is the filter is the same size as the fan grill, so the sticky magnetic bezel portion can be seen through the grill....it looks really tacky. I wish they would have designed it so that the actual mesh portion was the size of the fan grill, and the bezels wrapped around it.
> Yep, I'm really loving the dark grey.


Ey! You mentioned that earlier. All of mine fit like a glove. I love how Demci knows they can charge out the arse for the CaseLabs series, but has actual reasonable pricing for everything else.

I really wish they sold individual units, I want one for the chassis fan.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, problem with that is the filter is the same size as the fan grill, so the sticky magnetic bezel portion can be seen through the grill....it looks really tacky. I wish they would have designed it so that the actual mesh portion was the size of the fan grill, and the bezels wrapped around it.
> Yep, I'm really loving the dark grey.


Yeah I didn't like the look of the Demciflex filters on the inside either.

Here's a picture for how it look on the inside, this is Jhaze84's S3.



I bought the silverstone FF123B filters and fitted them on the inside for a much cleaner look, I will be using the Demciflex filters for the top bottom and sides tho.



More pictures in my build log, if you might be interested.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ey! You mentioned that earlier. All of mine fit like a glove. I love how Demci knows they can charge out the arse for the CaseLabs series, but has actual reasonable pricing for everything else.
> 
> I really wish they sold individual units, I want one for the chassis fan.


Demciflex makes custom fan filters, you just have to give them the dimensions, I am going to let them make 2 custom side fan filters for my S3 door ''window with ventilation''(for the ventilation part), because no other Demciflex filter would fit exactly, so I send them an email for a quote and it was $11 each for the custom filters.

So pretty cheap to.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Yeah I didn't like the look of the Demciflex filters on the inside either.
> 
> Here's a picture for how it look on the inside, this is Jhaze84's S3.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the silverstone FF123B filters and fitted them on the inside for a much cleaner look, I will be using the Demciflex filters for the top bottom and sides tho.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log, if you might be interested.


Exactly! Why did they design it like that









Thanks for the pics, those Silverstone filters look a hell of a lot better.....I'm ordering three of those right now. Except, would I need longer rad screws since they're rather thick?


----------



## X-Nine

To be honest, I don't really care about fan filters. I live in Colorado, which, if you haven't guessed, is only slightly less dusty than Nevada or Arizona. I just spray my rig out once a month or so and move on. That isn't to say that we won't ever have our own, it's something on the "Look into" list from CL. I just don't really do a whole lot of dust filters.


----------



## skupples

Something about Florida is really dusty. Specially this mid 80s house we just moved into. We even had it professionally cleaned... Maybe it's the dual AC system.


----------



## Mega Man

i agree with x9


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> To be honest, I don't really care about fan filters. I live in Colorado, which, if you haven't guessed, is only slightly less dusty than Nevada or Arizona. I just spray my rig out once a month or so and move on. That isn't to say that we won't ever have our own, it's something on the "Look into" list from CL. I just don't really do a whole lot of dust filters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree with x9


Same here, I'd rather clean out my system once a month than choke my fans airflow.


----------



## Kokin

Yep I'm keeping mine filter-less as well. I bought the Metro DataVac for this reason and I haven't even had much dust in the 1month+ I've been using my S3.

Going back to ramen... I hope you guys at least try the real authentic $10+ ramen from restaurants. It really makes the $0.50 ones taste like cardboard (which they do







). Just the broth alone is killer. If you're in the Bay Area in Norcal, the 2 places I would recommend are: *Orenchi* and *Santouka*. Those are the absolute best in this area.


----------



## SortOfGrim

The side panel(s) can have hidden filters..pity it doesn't work on the front


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a Datavac too. I would make my own custom filters rather than those other pictured ones. But I don't think I need them with the Datavac by my side.


----------



## Kokin

I've used filters before and I just hate how much the airflow/pressure is reduced and would force me to run my fans at a higher speed. The filters would cause more noise as well since the air going through the tiny holes created a high-pitched noise.


----------



## PCModderMike

I only had one filter in my SM5 build, the rear 120 intake had a Silverstone filter over it. I plan on doing the same with the S5. With my SM5, I used to just take it outside about once a month and blow it out. Dust isn't a huge deal in my house anyway, it's a new build.
I have the same concerns as you Kokin, I don't want to choke my fans airflow with the filters and I don't want to have the added noise. So I've just never used them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep I'm keeping mine filter-less as well. I bought the Metro DataVac for this reason and I haven't even had much dust in the 1month+ I've been using my S3.
> 
> Going back to ramen... I hope you guys at least try the real authentic $10+ ramen from restaurants. It really makes the $0.50 ones taste like cardboard (which they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Just the broth alone is killer. If you're in the Bay Area in Norcal, the 2 places I would recommend are: *Orenchi* and *Santouka*. Those are the absolute best in this area.


my wife is from beijing, so yea, pretty sure i know real ramen


----------



## Kokin

If I were to get filters I would probably get custom demciflex filters, but the costs and the reasons above prevent me from even considering filters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my wife is from beijing, so yea, pretty sure i know real ramen


Don't mean to offend you but ramen is a Japanese dish, typically served with a miso (soybean) base or some other type of broth. Although many of the Asian soups can be pretty close to one another, so I'm sure your wife has cooked you something similar. As long as the food you eat makes you happy (and is cooked with love), that's all that really matters.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep I'm keeping mine filter-less as well. I bought the Metro DataVac for this reason and I haven't even had much dust in the 1month+ I've been using my S3.
> 
> Going back to ramen... I hope you guys at least try the real authentic $10+ ramen from restaurants. It really makes the $0.50 ones taste like cardboard (which they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Just the broth alone is killer. If you're in the Bay Area in Norcal, the 2 places I would recommend are: *Orenchi* and *Santouka*. Those are the absolute best in this area.


That's one thing I do need to invest in is a Datavac.

As for Ramen, there's only one place here that is an actual authentic Ramen place in Denver. It's kind of been my secret place of awesome that I go to. His Gyoza are amaaaazing, and I always go for the Chashiu (sp?) ramen. nomnomnom


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> XSPC,HWL and Aquacomputer make the best quality rads around,accept no substitutions.


I dunno I've never been that excited about my HWL rads, paint would always scratch easily, screw threads could be stripped easily and the fan mounts themselves were a bit bendy. Also don't forget watercool, the quality of the moras are great. I would die to replace all my rads with full copper aquacomputer AMS rads though.

I don't feel like xspc rads are anything special, maybe the AX because I haven't actually seen one in person, but the RX and EX just seem like every other rad that is outsourced to china. Very few companies actually make their own rads.

While I agree about AT's business practices, Alphacool rads are I would say middle tier for quality, like XSPC and EK, decent and nice, but not sexy or going the extra mile in the way the aqua rads are. I have yet to see something from Phobya that doesn't look and feel cheap.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> XSPC,HWL and Aquacomputer make the best quality rads around,accept no substitutions.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I've never been that excited about my HWL rads, paint would always scratch easily, screw threads could be stripped easily and the fan mounts themselves were a bit bendy. Also don't forget watercool, the quality of the moras are great. I would die to replace all my rads with full copper aquacomputer AMS rads though.
> 
> I don't feel like xspc rads are anything special, maybe the AX because I haven't actually seen one in person, but the RX and EX just seem like every other rad that is outsourced to china. Very few companies actually make their own rads.
> 
> While I agree about AT's business practices, Alphacool rads are I would say middle tier for quality, like XSPC and EK, decent and nice, but not sexy or going the extra mile in the way the aqua rads are. I have yet to see something from Phobya that doesn't look and feel cheap.
Click to expand...

I didn't forget Watercool,they are my favorite watercooling manufacturer (Not Aquacomputer like some dozy mugs keep saying) but I am not really into their rads....nor those horrible res they make. The MORA is the exception but its a bit unwieldy...

Was the HWL rad the SR that had tricky paint? Matt always scratches easily I have found,mainly as there is no clear coat normally.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I didn't forget Watercool,they are my favorite watercooling manufacturer (Not Aquacomputer like some dozy mugs keep saying) but I am not really into their rads....nor those horrible res they make. The MORA is the exception but its a bit unwieldy...
> 
> Was the HWL rad the SR that had tricky paint? Matt always scratches easily I have found,mainly as there is no clear coat normally.


Nope never touched an SR, but I have two black ice gtx's that I dislike lulz.

Also more progress:


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Something about Florida is really dusty. Specially this mid 80s house we just moved into. We even had it professionally cleaned... Maybe it's the dual AC system.


Nah, FL is just dusty. I run mine without filters. I rather buy the Metro DataVac than to spend money on filters that I have to pull in and out, which will cause wear on the case.


----------



## VSG

How well does the metrovac work though? Doesn't it just blow off the dust into the rest of the case?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How well does the metrovac work though? Doesn't it just blow off the dust into the rest of the case?


Yes it just blows the dust out, that's why people talk about bringing them outside to blow them out. They are pretty powerful and work great.

I have an air compressor in my garage which I used to use with an air nozzle, which works just as well, however not nearly as portable.


----------



## VSG

So if one has a big case, as is likely the case with this club, how often do you bring out your case to dust it out? I figure Stren had it best- QDs on the rads to take them out and dust them.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So if one has a big case, as is likely the case with this club, how often do you bring out your case to dust it out? I figure Stren had it best- QDs on the rads to take them out and dust them.


Another reason why small cases rock. I blow out my S3 case about once every 45 days and to do it I pop both side panels and blow the air right through the case and out.









SFF FTW!!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Another reason why small cases rock. I blow out my S3 case about once every 45 days and to do it I pop both side panels and blow the air right through the case and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFF FTW!!!!!


[email protected]=SFF must mean smallish form factor

Still love my S3 though!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected]=SFF must mean smallish form factor
> 
> Still love my S3 though!!


The S3 is an SMI case.

What's that?

"Small Motherboard Intentions"










Thanks - T


----------



## stren

small motherboard doesn't mean small cooling


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So if one has a big case, as is likely the case with this club, how often do you bring out your case to dust it out? I figure Stren had it best- QDs on the rads to take them out and dust them.


Yeah if your case is upstairs you won't be able to carry it out for de-dusting. If it's downstairs and you can wheel it out then not so bad


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So if one has a big case, as is likely the case with this club, how often do you bring out your case to dust it out? I figure Stren had it best- QDs on the rads to take them out and dust them.


I have not dusted out in about......1 and a 1/2 years.

Its overdue but temps only went up 2c about a year ago and its been the same ever since.

Maybe when i do my rebuild into this....



Why build into a desk when you can build into a wheelchair.

Im not joking either.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So if one has a big case, as is likely the case with this club, how often do you bring out your case to dust it out? I figure Stren had it best- *QDs on the rads to take them out and dust them.*


this is what im doing.


----------



## VSG

Can't you take the S5 outdoors to show it the world? I figured it is a decent size and on wheels.


----------



## stickg1

MAN what a busy week. Just turned my rig on for the first time since Monday night. Looks like it burped out and air bubble, my coolant is much lower in the res than I remember.

Trying to think of my next move. I want a couple of Caselabs accessories still. Most important would be the USB 3.0 front panel. Then possibly a decent fan controller, although the MVG does a fine job with the PWM fans as it is, so maybe just save my money and work on the mini pc some more? For that I need a tiny GPU, like a 750ti, 750, 650ti, something of that sort and a 350w-500w modular PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> MAN what a busy week. Just turned my rig on for the first time since Monday night. Looks like it burped out and air bubble, my coolant is much lower in the res than I remember.
> 
> Trying to think of my next move. I want a couple of Caselabs accessories still. Most important would be the USB 3.0 front panel. Then possibly a decent fan controller, although the MVG does a fine job with the PWM fans as it is, so maybe just save my money and work on the mini pc some more? For that I need a tiny GPU, like a 750ti, 750, 650ti, something of that sort and a 350w-500w modular PSU.


PM me!


----------



## stickg1

PM sent! I forgot about that SFX-G!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If I were to get filters I would probably get custom demciflex filters, but the costs and the reasons above prevent me from even considering filters.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my wife is from beijing, so yea, pretty sure i know real ramen
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean to offend you but ramen is a Japanese dish, typically served with a miso (soybean) base or some other type of broth. Although many of the Asian soups can be pretty close to one another, so I'm sure your wife has cooked you something similar. As long as the food you eat makes you happy (and is cooked with love), that's all that really matters.
Click to expand...

no offense at all ! however, there are very authentic Japanese dishes in china, i have had real ramen, even American ramen can taste great when it is made properly which

she can make here via places like hmart !


----------



## szeged

wal mart, a microwave and some hot water make my ramen. its how i can afford all these gpus.


----------



## derickwm

More pics in latest update


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> To be honest, I don't really care about fan filters. I live in Colorado, which, if you haven't guessed, is only slightly less dusty than Nevada or Arizona. I just spray my rig out once a month or so and move on. That isn't to say that we won't ever have our own, it's something on the "Look into" list from CL. I just don't really do a whole lot of dust filters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree with x9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Same here, I'd rather clean out my system once a month than choke my fans airflow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep I'm keeping mine filter-less as well. I bought the Metro DataVac for this reason and I haven't even had much dust in the 1month+ I've been using my S3.


Welp, you guys have convinced me....gonna ditch these Demciflex filters for a week and see how it goes. My rig is sitting on my desk on casters so I can't imagine it will get very dusty anyway


----------



## longroadtrip

I just blow the case out every couple of weeks...Never really found a reason for the filters if you clean the case every couple of weeks.


----------



## szeged

i use the demciflex filters on the sth10 and have to clean them like every 4 days or im screwed.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I just blow the case out every couple of weeks...Never really found a reason for the filters if you clean the case every couple of weeks.


looks better, too, imo ... orange fans showing thru the black flexbays is what got me hooked !


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I have not dusted out in about......1 and a 1/2 years.
> 
> Its overdue but temps only went up 2c about a year ago and its been the same ever since.
> 
> Maybe when i do my rebuild into this....
> 
> 
> 
> Why build into a desk when you can build into a wheelchair.





Im not joking either.

Would be an epic flight sim (star citizen) themed build. Have the HOTAS and computer built into the chair.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This makes me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in latest update


MIPS in all it's glory - Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep I'm keeping mine filter-less as well. I bought the Metro DataVac for this reason and I haven't even had much dust in the 1month+ I've been using my S3.
> 
> Going back to ramen... I hope you guys at least try the real authentic $10+ ramen from restaurants. It really makes the $0.50 ones taste like cardboard (which they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Just the broth alone is killer. If you're in the Bay Area in Norcal, the 2 places I would recommend are: *Orenchi* and *Santouka*. Those are the absolute best in this area.


I was looking at the DataVac, but am I correct in my understanding that it blows air rather than sucks like a vacuum? Seems like it would be much more useful if it sucked. Like hey, let's just blow this dust everywhere!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Welp, you guys have convinced me....gonna ditch these Demciflex filters for a week and see how it goes. My rig is sitting on my desk on casters so I can't imagine it will get very dusty anyway


It's much less of an issue when it's on a desk. Yeah, you get all the airborne particles up there, but compared to being on the floor, it's way better.


----------



## Neo Zuko

So to run double fans in an S8 with pedestal and 4x360 rads total amounts to 33 fans. Single fan is 21. I currently have 22 fans. Is double fans worth it in this scenario? That would be for one or two gpus, cpu, motherboard blocks, two D5 pumps. Going for silence with Black Ice Nemesis GTX rads.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I was looking at the DataVac, but am I correct in my understanding that it blows air rather than sucks like a vacuum? Seems like it would be much more useful if it sucked. Like hey, let's just blow this dust everywhere!


I think some DATAVACs are capable of sucking/blowing.

_______________________________________________________

Not sure how pulling filters (specially the demci style) can cause wear & tear. My systems also weigh an ungodly amount, & running QDC on all of my rads would get really expensive really quick.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So to run double fans in an S8 with pedestal and 4x360 rads total amounts to 33 fans. Single fan is 21. I currently have 22 fans. Is double fans worth it in this scenario? That would be for one or two gpus, cpu, motherboard blocks, two D5 pumps. Going for silence with Black Ice Nemesis GTX rads.


although great for show, push +pull is very much over rated on thin rads, i only ever recommend it on thick rads even then it is negligible


----------



## VSG

You can run push-pull fans at a lower speed and reduce noise further, and they also come in handy for high fpi rads.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although great for show, push +pull is very much over rated on thin rads, i only ever recommend it on thick rads even then it is negligible


These are 54mm rads with 16 FPI.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can run push-pull fans at a lower speed and reduce noise further, and they also come in handy for high fpi rads.


I thought push-pull was noisier than exclusive push or pull? I've always ran push-pull because I saw no reason not to.


----------



## VSG

At low speeds, good fans are inaudible irrespective of the number.


----------



## Mega Man

ah sorry could be, but if you are running quality fans, you should be fine with single


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think some DATAVACs are capable of sucking/blowing.
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> Not sure how pulling filters (specially the demci style) can cause wear & tear. My systems also weigh an ungodly amount, & running QDC on all of my rads would get really expensive really quick.


There's some other things capable of that too.... Hmmmm....

a vacuum?.... that' all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Mega Man

crazy idea, i wonder what kinda cooling a home ac condensing unit would give me, esp in the winter .... i have some access to this ... .

i really just need to custom build my own chiller


----------



## archert24

Can anyone give me the plate dimension and hole spacing on the CL Casters?


----------



## Kranik

Question, does Case Labs sell just the motherboard tray for cases? I drilled a hole in the tray for my SMH10 to accommodate for the screw of my RIVE BE MOSFET block but it came out poorly. Even though it's invisible I know it's there and I would rather replace the motherboard tray and modify the screws. I found the tech stations but I only need one part of that, everything else that came with my SMH10 is still fine.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thought push-pull was noisier than exclusive push or pull? I've always ran push-pull because I saw no reason not to.


Only if the push/pull setup was running at the same speed as the exclusive push or pull. Typically you can get better pressure while running push/pull at lower speeds, hence the benefits of lower noise and better performance.

My DataVac is the blower type, but it's much more powerful than your regular dust spray can and will last forever. I use it for other things too, not just my computer.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Question, does Case Labs sell just the motherboard tray for cases? I drilled a hole in the tray for my SMH10 to accommodate for the screw of my RIVE BE MOSFET block but it came out poorly. Even though it's invisible I know it's there and I would rather replace the motherboard tray and modify the screws. I found the tech stations but I only need one part of that, everything else that came with my SMH10 is still fine.


If it's a part already in our cases, we should be able to do it. Email [email protected] It may no be on the CL Store, but it's something we could probably take care of.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Question, does Case Labs sell just the motherboard tray for cases? I drilled a hole in the tray for my SMH10 to accommodate for the screw of my RIVE BE MOSFET block but it came out poorly. Even though it's invisible I know it's there and I would rather replace the motherboard tray and modify the screws. I found the tech stations but I only need one part of that, everything else that came with my SMH10 is still fine.


I believe so yes... Why did you need to drill a hole to accommodate the mosfet block?


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If it's a part already in our cases, we should be able to do it. Email [email protected] It may no be on the CL Store, but it's something we could probably take care of.












I might request a quote to re-coat my exterior panels in white, I've wrestled back and forth with it for awhile!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe so yes... Why did you need to drill a hole to accommodate the mosfet block?


The screw head on the right hand side of the block was impacting the tray causing a substantial warping of the motherboard. I didn't notice it until my motherboard had developed a permanent bump in it. I want to say I saw another person have this problem but I don't remember. I'm actually less than thrilled with the screws EK provides with their water blocks lately. They've caused issues with the proper installation of almost $1000 in parts and I haven't even checked if my second Classy block has a problem with the screw heads because it was missing a stand-off. I might be done with EK after this build.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might request a quote to re-coat my exterior panels in white, I've wrestled back and forth with it for awhile!
> The screw head on the right hand side of the block was impacting the tray causing a substantial warping of the motherboard. I didn't notice it until my motherboard had developed a permanent bump in it. I want to say I saw another person have this problem but I don't remember. I'm actually less than thrilled with the screws EK provides with their water blocks lately. They've caused issues with the proper installation of almost $1000 in parts and I haven't even checked if my second Classy block has a problem with the screw heads because it was missing a stand-off. I might be done with EK after this build.


That is really strange... I feel like I remember EK making me recycle the stock screws for the mosfet block.

Missing a stand off on a GPU block?!

Lebestia just got an RMA from them, the block was missing ALL the stand offs... Like REALLY?! You guys are running @ 100% capacity, making tons of money, hire a few new employees before you start getting a bad rap... again...


----------



## archert24

My th10 came in.


----------



## skupples




----------



## archert24

I took the box apart around the case rather than try and get this monster out


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is really strange... I feel like I remember EK making me recycle the stock screws for the mosfet block.
> 
> Missing a stand off on a GPU block?!
> 
> Lebestia just got an RMA from them, the block was missing ALL the stand offs... Like REALLY?! You guys are running @ 100% capacity, making tons of money, hire a few new employees before you start getting a bad rap... again...


Really? Hmm, I might look into that too.

Edit: The screw bodies of the stock MOSFET screws are far too narrow to work.







I guess we'll see what EK has to say and go from there.

Yea, between that and the issue with the screw heads for my water block being so tall that they prevent the back plate from installing correctly (all EK products) I'm about over EK. I'm dealing with support right now and the stand-off is already on the way, but we'll see how the rest of this goes.


----------



## skupples

That is weird too... I haven't had any issues with my back plates. They use like 4 screws on the short blocks + 2 more screws w/ nut+washer on the back of the card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is really strange... I feel like I remember EK making me recycle the stock screws for the mosfet block.
> 
> Missing a stand off on a GPU block?!
> 
> Lebestia just got an RMA from them, the block was missing ALL the stand offs... Like REALLY?! You guys are running @ 100% capacity, making tons of money, hire a few new employees before you start getting a bad rap... again...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Really? Hmm, I might look into that too.
> 
> Yea, between that and the issue with the screw heads for my water block being so tall that they prevent the back plate from installing correctly (all EK products) I'm about over EK. I'm dealing with support right now and the stand-off is already on the way, but we'll see how the rest of this goes.


Man, I've ordered 12 EK GPU blocks, 5 CPU blocks, 3 ram blocks, and 2 mobo blocks over the last 18 months from either EK directly or from FCPU, and have had zero issues with screws or standoffs, or anything else for that matter. Sucks that you are having issues. Wish there were some photos, maybe there is something being missed??


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is weird too... I haven't had any issues with my back plates. They use like 4 screws on the short blocks + 2 more screws w/ nut+washer on the back of the card.


On the Classy block you've got seven(?) screws that connect the block to the PCB, four that pass through the back plate and PCB into the block, then two shorter screws go on the face of the card through the PCB and fasten the end of the back plate to the card.

Ultimately I think it boils down to inconsistencies in the manufacturing process of the screws. I think they'd be better off going with wafer head screws similar to those that come on the stock cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Man, I've ordered 12 EK GPU blocks, 5 CPU blocks, 3 ram blocks, and 2 mobo blocks over the last 18 months from either EK directly or from FCPU, and have had zero issues with screws or standoffs, or anything else for that matter. Sucks that you are having issues. Wish there were some photos, maybe there is something being missed??


I'll have to take some photos of what I'm experiencing, I'm not absolving myself of any human error but I've built and rebuilt the water block several times now I would hope I'd pick up on it. Hahaha. I'll look at it again in the morning and see what I can come up with. Maybe I've just got no luck when it comes to this stuff.

Edit: Maybe it's because I got everything from PPCS because FCPU didn't have Plexi Classy blocks.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I have not dusted out in about......1 and a 1/2 years.
> 
> Its overdue but temps only went up 2c about a year ago and its been the same ever since.
> 
> Maybe when i do my rebuild into this....
> 
> 
> 
> Why build into a desk when you can build into a wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not joking either.
> 
> Would be an epic flight sim (star citizen) themed build. *Have the HOTAS and computer built into the chair.*
Click to expand...

Exactly!

There is a some many really nicely machined parts and ample mount space,im looking for a large but lightweight 1440+ and lightweight UPS,mounting those on too.....only power and a patch cable is all that will come off it.









Im thinking 2 CL peds winged out behind the chair,PC in one side,cooling in the other.


----------



## skupples




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


I would be if I didnt have the money put aside for the non dev kit version,I was going to get the dev kit but the perceived res is garbage right now.


----------



## NKrader

havnt even gotten my s5 here and already looking at getting an s3 for fileserver..


----------



## fast_fate

S8 GPU cable management.



90 % certain that cabling will be black.
The 10 % might be a doing something like I did here....


Spoiler: black, white & grey


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> S8 GPU cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 90 % certain that cabling will be black.
> The 10 % might be a doing something like I did here....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: black, white & grey










That looks wicked!


----------



## Propanelgen

Ok, first off, I do realize my MS Paint skills are very limited









This is a basic sketch of how I plan to design my waterloop inside the Merlin ST10.

EDIT: Fixed picture

I have never put a fillport in my system before, so my thinking is making a hole in the upper PSU backplate thing and put the fillport there, is that an ok solution (red line on my sketch)?
Due to my drop-in mount, I don't want to make a hole at the top.

I never put a drainport in my system either, so I figured I had to make one.
I will probably put it right before the inlet on my bottom rad.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ok thanks. Seems like push pull is worth it then. I'll need to snatch up 11 more GT AP-14s before they run out. Or get different LED fans for the outside of the rads while keeping the GTs for the inside. Unless mixing fans is indeed bad. I'm not sure.

BTW, based on advice here I cleaned up my build log (as much as possible) for a more streamlined approach. I'm new to build logs so I'm learning as I go. Going forward I'll try to keep it focused on photo based build progress updates with an occasional joke or two. Saving for the S8 now, trying to offload the SM8, so progress has been basically reset to the core parts arriving.

I won't draw it out but my build plan ideas for the S8 worked out so much better than the SM8. With the S8 plus one pedestal I have a total of 4x360 rad area, two HHD cages, 3 big easy to replace symmetrical blank surfaces to paint and mod (blank front pedestal, normal window non-vented side doors), and two decent sized normal windows. The main chamber has 6 fans in / 6 fans out and 3 Flex-Bays free. The pedestal is isolated with 2 fans in / 6 fans out.

The S8 plan works so well I can't see myself going back to the SM8 - I'll save for as long as it takes to get into Mercury. I'd also like to be able to order a black exterior with a red interior. I've been missing that combo since my limited edition black / red Silverstone FT02 case.

EDIT: In fact, I think I'll just start over. After reading a few build logs (which I've actually never really done) I see that I need to step up my game a bit in presentation. Like I said, I'm new to this.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Ok, first off, I do realize my MS Paint skills are very limited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a basic sketch of how I plan to design my waterloop inside the Merlin ST10.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed picture
> 
> I have never put a fillport in my system before, so my thinking is making a hole in the upper PSU backplate thing and put the fillport there, is that an ok solution (red line on my sketch)?
> Due to my drop-in mount, I don't want to make a hole at the top.
> 
> I never put a drainport in my system either, so I figured I had to make one.
> I will probably put it right before the inlet on my bottom rad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If your top 480 rad has G 1/4 ports on both sides - that is then use one of the upwards facing ports as you fill point.
The higher the better so more air can be bled out out the system before turning your pump/s on.
The drain port will be fine where you mentioned - bottom of front rad








With any luck that front rad has a bleed port on top - just top make it easier.

Have you got a build log started ??
Any Pics


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> If your top 480 rad has G 1/4 ports on both sides - that is then use one of the upwards facing ports as you fill point.
> The higher the better so more air can be bled out out the system before turning your pump/s on.


My plan is to attach a barb to the fillport with a hose when filling, making the actual point of liquid entry higher than the case.
Quote:


> Have you got a build log started ??
> Any Pics


Will try to take some good pictures. Took some last night but they are way too dark :|


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have to use 3 lamps to get average pics with my iPhone 5S lol.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Can anyone give me the plate dimension and hole spacing on the CL Casters?


HD Casters are 3.0" high

not a caliper, but I measure near 38mm on plate square
and 5mm on mount holes


----------



## Propanelgen

A couple of quick pictures.
I'm thinking the DEMCiflex filter has to go...
The thing above the HD cage fan is a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fan controller.


----------



## longroadtrip

Filters are the work of the devil...


----------



## stickg1

My newest rig!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> At low speeds, good fans are inaudible irrespective of the number.


What do you consider low speeds? My AP-15s at ~790rpm (40%) right now are definitely not inaudible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> A couple of quick pictures.
> I'm thinking the DEMCiflex filter has to go...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, I spent like 80 bucks on two demciflex filters and I just tossed them aside yesterday. I hate these things. I'm gonna run my SM8 naked like it was meant to be, just like I run my iphone naked.


----------



## Propanelgen

Haha yeah, I have 2 other filters, one to go on top and one in front of the 120mm fan in front of the HD cage. Maybe I can use them for filtering coffee?
I'm gonna have such a high airflow going through the case, all the dust is just passing with the airflow is what I think.
13 fans blowing air inside the case, 1 single 120mm fan blowing out at the back.


----------



## Anoxy

Pretty similar set-up on my end. 14 intakes and 1 exhaust. So we will see how dusty it is after a week....guessing not very.

I still have my top rad filtered though, as I managed to mount that one internally so it doesn't look like poo


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> A couple of quick pictures.
> I'm thinking the DEMCiflex filter has to go...
> The thing above the HD cage fan is a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fan controller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice to see ur build is going in a good way....









I bought this ones for my case I have DEMCiflex but I don´t use them

are you around Oslo?


----------



## socketus

Be Free and go filterless !

its easier to post this link and scroll up than it is to post this link and tell you to scroll down

anyhooz... its derickwm's STH10 in grand orange unfiltered glory .... keep scrolling ... the way a Case Labs case was meant to be.

hard to find his pix, they're so 'organizized'


----------



## archert24

Where do I post my th10 build log? I'm a forum noob.


----------



## Neo Zuko

There are several places depending on your focus. Intel build, modding, some post here in CaseLabs forums, etc. This really needs its own tab with subtabs.


----------



## akira749

The build log is created so I can now be added to the club.....another time









Here's a picture for starters :


And here's the log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1477720/build-log-hurrikaine-case-labs-s8


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Where do I post my th10 build log? I'm a forum noob.


I would suggest here personally.. http://www.overclock.net/f/154/case-mod-work-logs

But that's in my opinion.


----------



## Anoxy

A build log is not necessarily a case mod though. If they're just putting parts together and not significantly modifying their case and/or components, it's not a case mod.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> A build log is not necessarily a case mod though. If they're just putting parts together and not significantly modifying their case and/or components, it's not a case mod.


Hmm this is true. I assumed. You are right.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> A build log is not necessarily a case mod though. If they're just putting parts together and not *significantly modifying* their case and/or components, it's not a case mod.


i got some extensions for my 24 pin and pcie cables. is that significant enough?


----------



## archert24

Well its watercooled so I'm thinking the watercooling section.


----------



## Neo Zuko

That's my point, why does this not have a master section of its own with sub sections?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Be Free and go filterless !
> 
> its easier to post this link and scroll up than it is to post this link and tell you to scroll down
> 
> anyhooz... its derickwm's STH10 in grand orange unfiltered glory .... keep scrolling ... the way a Case Labs case was meant to be.
> 
> hard to find his pix, they're so 'organizized'


Hey hey I have a perfectly up to date Table of Contents... unlike *cough*@stren*cough*

And yes... I go raw. Don't want any of this filter business covering up my beautiful orange


----------



## skupples

@DerickWM Did you have CaseLabs do the orange for you? Or did you have it done locally? It is so shiny, definitely looks professional.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The build log is created so I can now be added to the club.....another time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture for starters :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1477720/build-log-hurrikaine-case-labs-s8


I'm so excited about this one. I have a feeling its going to be the best one yet. Immediately subbing to your log.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @DerickWM Did you have CaseLabs do the orange for you? Or did you have it done locally? It is so shiny, definitely looks professional.


@Case Labs did it for me. Much love to Jim for hooking it up. He even sent me physical samples so I could choose the right shade of orange.


----------



## skupples

Think i'm going to re-name my rebuild "The Cray"

(after the original Cray Super Computer)


----------



## SortOfGrim

I RMA'ed the rad, don't know how long it will take so made some last minute changes.
Still need to do a ton of small stuff, before the leak test..


----------



## skupples




----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archert24*
> 
> Where do I post my th10 build log? I'm a forum noob.


My personal understanding of build log categorizing so far has been:
"Case Mod Work Logs" if you do some actual proper modding,
"Intel Build Logs" for general Intel-based builds,
"AMD Build Logs" for general AMD-based builds,
"Sponsored Logs" if you have sponsored gear in your build.

Personally I don't really think it's organized very well, but such is life.

*EDIT:*
Even if you do some modding, you can still put your build in Intel Builds or AMD Builds from what
I've seen around, but not the other way around (i.e. don't put it into Case Mod Logs if you only do
a bit of water cooling and some slight modifications).


----------



## Kokin

I've noticed that the logs in the Intel and Watercooling forums get the most attention, but it really does vary.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've noticed that the logs in the Intel and Watercooling forums get the most attention, but it really does vary.


I'm wondering if I should request a mod to move my build log. Feels kinda weird having it in the water cooling section. (even if it is water cooled)


----------



## DanielCoffey

I know folks were talking a few days ago about cooking for themselves and family members who have to eat Gluten Free. I would like to point out some great cooking books by Shauna Ahern on Amazon. She is a food photographer who married a chef and then wrote a couple of books about how she handled her diet and made it interesting to prepare food for her family. I have no affiliation to her but am a happy customer, having bought some of her books for my sister who is Gluten Free herself.

2009 : Gluten-Free Girl - How I found the food that loves me back
2012 : Gluten-Free Girl and the Chef
2013 : Gluten-Free Girl Every Day

She has a blog too - http://glutenfreegirl.com/


----------



## DanielCoffey

I will shortly be placing the order for my first CaseLabs and would appreciate it if existing owners could sanity check my proposed order for a White S8. I am an International customer and really need to get it right first time.

I am constrained in my case choices in that I have an ATX motherboard so I was looking at the SM8 and S8. Having decided to get the case up off the floor, the S8 seems the better choice.

The components coming from my current build are as follows...

ATX Asus Maximus VI Formula, Intel 4770K running at 4.5GHz, a single 780 ti (currently clocked at 1248/7800), 2x SSD and 2x HDD. PSU is AX860i. Current pump is a D5 with a separate EK tube res. The motherboard will be in the cooling loop with an EK full cover block. I plan to bring an existing 140.2 60mm radiator for the flex-bay and add two more 120.3 60mm in the roof. In the long term I may add a second GPU but since Skyrim doesn't play nice with SLI, that is on hold. Fan controller will be Aquaero 6.

My current case options are...

S8 White
Mobo tray : ATX
Top mount : Drop-in 120.3 x2
Top Cover : ventilated
Left door : Standard window
Right door : Standard window
Front cover : ventilated
Flex-bay : 140.2 mount plus solid covers
Power / IO : Standard, no IO
Rear fan : hex mesh
Second HDD cage : no
Tech Station : no
S8 120.3 side mount : no
Pedestal : no

Accessories are likely to be MAC-302 Merlin PSU Support and MAC-508 non-conforming flex-bay short.

Am I missing anything? I don't want casters since it is on a table and I am unsure about the extended top or regular top. Though I am likely to be push/pull, there should be enough room with the 60mm rad but I hear that doing the extended top allows more room for tubing..


----------



## SortOfGrim

I got frusty when I botched a back plate of the pedestal..I wanted to add the drain on the back but I couldn't measure it correctly. So I went to the back up plan: the front.
Not the ideal solution but it will work.


----------



## Prefinity

Hey people! Just got my first Caselabs case, a TH-10 out of the box and really, the sheer size of it was larger than expected. Finally got the time to start working on it after letting the case sit in its package for a little over 2 weeks, but wow, the build quality of it is just amazing.

Expect my first attempt at a build log soon! (after i decide what to name it)

Just a little pic on what I've started to work on:


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> I will shortly be placing the order for my first CaseLabs and would appreciate it if existing owners could sanity check my proposed order for a White S8. I am an International customer and really need to get it right first time.
> 
> I am constrained in my case choices in that I have an ATX motherboard so I was looking at the SM8 and S8. Having decided to get the case up off the floor, the S8 seems the better choice.
> 
> The components coming from my current build are as follows...
> 
> ATX Asus Maximus VI Formula, Intel 4770K running at 4.5GHz, a single 780 ti (currently clocked at 1248/7800), 2x SSD and 2x HDD. PSU is AX860i. Current pump is a D5 with a separate EK tube res. The motherboard will be in the cooling loop with an EK full cover block. I plan to bring an existing 140.2 60mm radiator for the flex-bay and add two more 120.3 60mm in the roof. In the long term I may add a second GPU but since Skyrim doesn't play nice with SLI, that is on hold. Fan controller will be Aquaero 6.
> 
> My current case options are...
> 
> S8 White
> Mobo tray : ATX
> Top mount : Drop-in 120.3 x2
> Top Cover : ventilated
> Left door : Standard window
> Right door : Standard window
> Front cover : ventilated
> Flex-bay : 140.2 mount plus solid covers
> Power / IO : Standard, no IO
> Rear fan : hex mesh
> Second HDD cage : no
> Tech Station : no
> S8 120.3 side mount : no
> Pedestal : no
> 
> Accessories are likely to be MAC-302 Merlin PSU Support and MAC-508 non-conforming flex-bay short.
> 
> Am I missing anything? I don't want casters since it is on a table and I am unsure about the extended top or regular top. Though I am likely to be push/pull, there should be enough room with the 60mm rad but I hear that doing the extended top allows more room for tubing..


You're good to go with this....but you don't need the MAC-302 PSU support. The frame thickness is strong enough to hold my 1200w NZXT or my 1000w XFX which is 190mm long! The AX860i is way more small and light so you don't have to worry about that.







and you have 13$ in your pockets


----------



## gdubc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> I will shortly be placing the order for my first CaseLabs and would appreciate it if existing owners could sanity check my proposed order for a White S8. I am an International customer and really need to get it right first time.
> 
> I am constrained in my case choices in that I have an ATX motherboard so I was looking at the SM8 and S8. Having decided to get the case up off the floor, the S8 seems the better choice.
> 
> The components coming from my current build are as follows...
> 
> ATX Asus Maximus VI Formula, Intel 4770K running at 4.5GHz, a single 780 ti (currently clocked at 1248/7800), 2x SSD and 2x HDD. PSU is AX860i. Current pump is a D5 with a separate EK tube res. The motherboard will be in the cooling loop with an EK full cover block. I plan to bring an existing 140.2 60mm radiator for the flex-bay and add two more 120.3 60mm in the roof. In the long term I may add a second GPU but since Skyrim doesn't play nice with SLI, that is on hold. Fan controller will be Aquaero 6.
> 
> My current case options are...
> 
> S8 White
> Mobo tray : ATX
> Top mount : Drop-in 120.3 x2
> Top Cover : ventilated
> Left door : Standard window
> Right door : Standard window
> Front cover : ventilated
> Flex-bay : 140.2 mount plus solid covers
> Power / IO : Standard, no IO
> Rear fan : hex mesh
> Second HDD cage : no
> Tech Station : no
> S8 120.3 side mount : no
> Pedestal : no
> 
> Accessories are likely to be MAC-302 Merlin PSU Support and MAC-508 non-conforming flex-bay short.
> 
> Am I missing anything? I don't want casters since it is on a table and I am unsure about the extended top or regular top. Though I am likely to be push/pull, there should be enough room with the 60mm rad but I hear that doing the extended top allows more room for tubing..





I would definitely do the extended top with the ut60. I have extended top and ek xtx rads and those things eat up space quick!


----------



## DanielCoffey

Thanks for the tips - I had wondered about the top and saw the comments that it makes the tube routing much more relaxed if you take the extension.

Now I have to decide if I want the standard window or ventilated sides. I am leaning to the window since it will be on the desk but don't have experience to tackle a highly intricate sleeved and coloured build.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prefinity*
> 
> Hey people! Just got my first Caselabs case, a TH-10 out of the box and really, the sheer size of it was larger than expected. Finally got the time to start working on it after letting the case sit in its package for a little over 2 weeks, but wow, the build quality of it is just amazing.
> 
> Expect my first attempt at a build log soon! (after i decide what to name it)
> 
> Just a little pic on what I've started to work on:
> http://s49.photobucket.com/user/xenatic/media/Prefinity/IMG_6644_zps59df847b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a S3 and I'm already saying, "The next case (S8) will almost be double the size of this?" Wow.


----------



## Neo Zuko

My SM8 received comments about its huge size from my roommates. Little do they know these things can get much bigger...

For what to do with my SM8 after the S8 arrives, I had this idea today to use my SM8 case as a HDD server and the S8 as my main PC. That way I don't have to crowd the S8 build with HDD cages and I could reuse older parts as I upgrade. I have his dream of ripping every Blu-Ray so that I can get rid of the commercials and play everything at better than iTunes HD quality without messing with discs.


----------



## archert24

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478046/build-log-th10-untitled/0_50#post_22036739

This my th10 build log. Work in progress.


----------



## stickg1

I love coming home to my SM5. There's something about the way it glows over in the corner with its elegant white paint that calms me down and makes me feel at home after a long day.

My neighbor came over on Saturday, I was moving his APU based machine into my old Fractal Arc Midi. He was looking at my (SM5) case and he was like, "Whoa man, that's not even like a computer case, that's something you could set in your living room as a piece of art."

I don't know if I would go _that_ far. (And surely my wife would shoot down the idea) But it sure looks nice!

So thanks Caselabs. And sorry I didn't buy this directly from you. But the fact that your product is so desirable that it holds a high re-sale value should be an indication that you are doing something right. Keep it up! I'll see you guys on the weekend (it will be the next time I have enough free time to get on my PC!)


----------



## derickwm

Slowly but surely


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I love coming home to my SM5. There's something about the way it glows over in the corner with its elegant white paint that calms me down and makes me feel at home after a long day.
> 
> My neighbor came over on Saturday, I was moving his APU based machine into my old Fractal Arc Midi. He was looking at my (SM5) case and he was like, "Whoa man, that's not even like a computer case, that's something you could set in your living room as a piece of art."
> 
> *I don't know if I would go that far.* (And surely my wife would shoot down the idea) But it sure looks nice!
> 
> So thanks Caselabs. And sorry I didn't buy this directly from you. But the fact that your product is so desirable that it holds a high re-sale value should be an indication that you are doing something right. Keep it up! I'll see you guys on the weekend (it will be the next time I have enough free time to get on my PC!)


Ha, I would. The first thing my housemate said when he walked in and saw it was "woah it looks like a museum display"

I agree though, it's like coming home after a long hard day at work to the pretty wife I don't yet have


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ha, I would. The first thing my housemate said when he walked in and saw it was "woah it looks like a museum display"
> 
> I agree though, it's like coming home after a long hard day at work to the pretty wife I don't yet have


I have one of those too! She's great, but not good for gaming or checking the forums..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

For me,calling a CL case art is stretching it a little. They are exceptional for function,this is not in question. They are not a beautiful case tho.
Not unless you put some work into it....or are function orientated like myself,I prefer the rough finished overbuilt 'prototype' look.


----------



## Kokin

I would say having a nice clean watercooling loop would make it seem like a work of art for people who aren't really into this hobby. People are amazed when they see my build, but it's really nothing special compared to many of you guys here in OCN.


----------



## deafboy

Doesn't even have to be clean, lol, water loops do wonders for conversation pieces.


----------



## X-Nine

*ahem* http://www.overclock.net/t/1478185/official-announcement-regarding-manufacturing-changes


----------



## Georgey123

April fools..


----------



## skupples




----------



## stickg1

I saw the word plastic. Yikes.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey hey I have a perfectly up to date Table of Contents... unlike *cough*@stren
> *cough*
> 
> And yes... I go raw. Don't want any of this filter business covering up my beautiful orange


Oh look, almost the exact color half of mine will be... But ONLY half... That way you can only beat me within 1/2 of an inch of my life!









That really is very beautiful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @Case Labs
> did it for me. Much love to Jim for hooking it up. He even sent me physical samples so I could choose the right shade of orange.


Same here, 'cept they directed me to the company that supplies powder for them, and I got to whip thru there and pick my own. Had two get two full sets of samples before I found what I wanted, but it will be worth it!

Thanks - T


----------



## NKrader

MY CASE IS DELIVERED! NOW TO GET OFF WORK AND GO HOME.


----------



## phallacy

Going to be joining this elite club soon, my sth10 shipped from PPCS and should have it by the end of the week


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Going to be joining this elite club soon, my sth10 shipped from PPCS and should have it by the end of the week


Me too! Even though my case has already been delivered, I'm anxiously awaiting the end of this deployment so that i can get home and take those inevitable pictures of the impressive box and packaging







and then building in it!


----------



## NKrader

LET THE FUN BEGIN!


----------



## skupples

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mega Man

is it me or is this club balloning very very quickly all the sudden ?

~ welcome


----------



## szeged

it is which is a good thing for sure, the less build logs i see with craplastic chinese stamped cases the better


----------



## Anoxy

Caselabs master race unite


----------



## Neo Zuko

CaseLabs is like what Otterbox is to my cell phone. The first thing I do after both purchases is wrap them in a nice case.


----------



## skupples

Its just like Fujipoly. Certain people start talking about it, & boom they sell out all over the place.


----------



## szeged

i got a huge sheet here of the fujipoly extreme 1mm and .5mm







best stuff ever.


----------



## skupples

>.>

Same. I use it as bedding @ night.

I went full stupid. Full sheet of Extreme .5, full sheet of performance 1mm, & half a sheet of extreme 1.5... 1.5 is used in between VRMs & back plate... Had .5 in there, but it didn't have good enough contact.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I was going to buy some of that Fujipoly. But I was confused as to which thickness, sizes, and quantity I should buy for my Maximus VI Gene and one 780 Ti. The stuff is just expensive enough to not over order for the sake of not running out, but cheap enough where you don't want to pay shipping twice.


----------



## skupples

you should be able to verify thickness for the blocks via the digital manual, found on the companies website. Should be really easy to find if you are going with EK. The 780Ti should be .5, and the mobo is probably 1mm... not positive though.


----------



## Neo Zuko

True, I was more worried about the amount. I would have to measure the strips I have and I don't really want to tear it down until I get it in. I suppose I will just order a surplus to be sure. I can cut it to any shape right?


----------



## NKrader

im pretty sure ek uses (they did use) fujipoly stock included with their blocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im pretty sure ek uses (they did use) fujipoly stock included with their blocks.


if they did, it hasn't been since EN branding.

even the cheapest fujipoly has a higher dissipation rating than the stuff they have sent out with 6xx & 7xx.


----------



## Prefinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> >.>
> 
> Same. I use it as bedding @ night.
> 
> I went full stupid. Full sheet of Extreme .5, full sheet of performance 1mm, & half a sheet of extreme 1.5... 1.5 is used in between VRMs & back plate... Had .5 in there, but it didn't have good enough contact.


I did the exact sane thing. bought 1 sheet each of ultra extreme 0.5mm and 1mm for over 300 bucks, then kicking myself for realizing too late...oh well, probably good enough to last my next few builds in the future haha.


----------



## akira749

euhhhh 300$ for 2 sheets (whatever the size this can be) of thermal pads?!?!?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> euhhhh 300$ for 2 sheets (whatever the size this can be) of thermal pads?!?!?














EDIT:
Wait, where did you see it was that much?
Just found this on FCPU - not _that bad._
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11631/thr-84/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Wait, where did you see it was that much?
> Just found this on FCPU - not _that bad._
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11631/thr-84/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html


That's much better!!! It's @Prefinity who said that it cost him 300$ on the post before me


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's much better!!! It's @Prefinity who said that it cost him 300$ on the post before me


Ooh. I skimmed right through the posts on the previous page so missed that.


----------



## skupples

A full sheet of fujipoly is 300x200mm. The "premium" full sheet is 40$ @ 6w/mk. Then they have the full ****** stuff (extreme) with 11w/mk 80$ for a full sheet. PPC has mad supply.

I put TIM on my pads, so like many other things... Probably a waste of money.


----------



## cpachris

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17465/thr-180/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Full_Sheet_-_200_x_150_x_15_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html

$270 for a 8 inch by 6 inch sheet


----------



## derickwm




----------



## PCModderMike

$270


----------



## skupples

Performance PC doesn't even have that tier of the product on their site. They called Extreme

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39442

this is the highest PPC sells. 56$ for 30cmx20cm w/ 11w'mk.

They are huge sheets. Iv'e redone my GPUs probably 4 times w/ one of them, & still have half of it left.


----------



## VSG

Ya only FCPU has ultra extremes, but they are really the Titan-Z of the thermal pads world. I go with quarter or half sheets of the extremes myself.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> $270


Amen to that


----------



## cpachris

You know what $270 bucks is?


----------



## skupples

Hey they accept BTC... They can ask w/e they want


----------



## Roikyou

I just wanted to give my two cents after working with the Alphacool over the weekend. So far, love the options of the extra 6 ports plus the rear port, made bleeding air simple but the Allen wrench with a small head in my option is a bad idea. Some wouldn't even tighten down, so I have a couple screws like that.

The previous XSPC radiators were great quality and the screws that came with them worked with no issues. In fact, I'll probably order XSPC screws and replace the ones that the Alphacool came with.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Alphacool should use M4 Phillips, nothings beats screwing
pun


----------



## derickwm

They do make full length tools with the proper hex size at the end for the screws they include with their rads.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They do make full length tools with the proper hex size at the end for the screws they include with their rads.


They did include the allen wrench but I agree with sortofgrim, a screw driver is much easier than an allen and my hands were torn up after working with PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Revolver Compression Straight Knurled Fittings, those were like working with razor blades and the wrench is worthless. Between the two, I went back to flexible hose and gave up on acrylic, I can't have my only computer sitting in the corner for the next couple weeks trying to battle with acrylic.


----------



## protzman

after reading 2 pages about fujipoly...

who in their right ming would spend more than MAYBE 6 dollars on thermal pads...


----------



## NKrader

Crappy phone picture.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## skupples

2 pages? Lol at 10 post per page.

Should probably delete the picture before you get an infraction.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> after reading 2 pages about fujipoly...
> 
> who in their right ming would spend more than MAYBE 6 dollars on thermal pads...


Probably the same type person that would spend two grand on a gaming PC instead of just buying an Xbox. Some people are willing to pay for quality and performance.


----------



## whyscotty

All done









https://imageshack.com/i/nsphljj
https://imageshack.com/i/0j9xp7j
https://imageshack.com/i/jwmmxjj


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Probably the same type person that would spend two grand on a gaming PC instead of just buying an Xbox. Some people are willing to pay for quality and performance.


whats the difference though vs regular stuff? like a degree? [serious]


----------



## stickg1

It would depend on the application. I remember replacing the stock pads on an older AMD board's VRMs with some of the Fujipoly and dropping about 15-20 degrees and consequently gaining a lot of headroom on my CPU overclock.

On a GPU block the performance difference I'm sure wouldn't be as drastic because the cooling is already very efficient.


----------



## protzman

well see thats what i was assuming, doesnt seem like something like that would make any sense on a modern day thing. same thing with thermal pastes, maybe a degree or so..


----------



## Neo Zuko

what is that black tubing?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> what is that black tubing?


This mate

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-16-10mm.html


----------



## skupples

I ordered two packs of AcousticPack... Have only found a use for 1.5 sheets so far. I also some how broke the magnetism on my top Demciflex some how.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> This mate
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-16-10mm.html


I've never heard of this. Interesting. I'd still rather hardline acrylic, but this may be useful for areas that are not visible like in the pedestal.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I've never heard of this. Interesting. I'd still rather hardline acrylic, but this may be useful for areas that are not visible like in the pedestal.


I wanted to do acrylic - I just need to grow a pair


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> after reading 2 pages about fujipoly...
> 
> who in their right ming would spend more than MAYBE 6 dollars on thermal pads...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same type person that would spend two grand on a gaming PC instead of just buying an Xbox. Some people are willing to pay for quality and performance.
Click to expand...

Then dont buy blocks that require thermal pads? AComp only use .5 pads on the VRMs...TIM for the VRAM. Thick pads are a symptom of lazy clearances at the design end. There is no reason TIM shouldnt be used on all critical thermal junctions.
Sometimes the cost doesnt justify the result,especially when the net result is a few c under what was already a low temp.

However,if I had a sheet then I would probably find a use for it.

Even worse is that Phase metal nonsense from Indigo......Not met many that got a good mount from it and it costs the earth.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Then dont buy blocks that require thermal pads? AComp only use .5 pads on the VRMs...TIM for the VRAM. Thick pads are a symptom of lazy clearances at the design end. There is no reason TIM shouldnt be used on all critical thermal junctions.
> Sometimes the cost doesnt justify the result,especially when the net result is a few c under what was already a low temp.
> 
> However,if I had a sheet then I would probably find a use for it.
> 
> Even worse is that Phase metal nonsense from Indigo......Not met many that got a good mount from it and it costs the earth.


TIM over heat pads is nice on paper, but real world results by Stren seem to indicate that sometimes it can be otherwise. Or that they have not perfected the tolerances for TIM only designs for GPUs. Or like you said they don't want to do the engineering involved.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I just wanted to give my two cents after working with the Alphacool over the weekend. So far, love the options of the extra 6 ports plus the rear port, made bleeding air simple but the Allen wrench with a small head in my option is a bad idea. Some wouldn't even tighten down, so I have a couple screws like that.
> 
> The previous XSPC radiators were great quality and the screws that came with them worked with no issues. In fact, I'll probably order XSPC screws and replace the ones that the Alphacool came with.


truth, although it is flashy, i think copper screws suck, they strip far to easily, but that is why there is a ace hardware right around the corner with normal screws and various lengths !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> after reading 2 pages about fujipoly...
> 
> who in their right ming would spend more than MAYBE 6 dollars on thermal pads...


i would if i had a card worth it !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nsphljj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0j9xp7j
> https://imageshack.com/i/jwmmxjj


woot congrats !!! how do you like it !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Probably the same type person that would spend two grand on a gaming PC instead of just buying an Xbox. Some people are willing to pay for quality and performance.
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference though vs regular stuff? like a degree? [serious]
Click to expand...

it is really useful when you have cards that can bench extremely high and you are chasing every last deg and thenth of a deg you can, esp with amd cards which have been very temp sensitive ( amd tahiti cards {79xx} start to artifact above 60cish ( temp line varies from card to card ) and i have noticed my memory temps also help big time !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> after reading 2 pages about fujipoly...
> 
> who in their right ming would spend more than MAYBE 6 dollars on thermal pads...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same type person that would spend two grand on a gaming PC instead of just buying an Xbox. Some people are willing to pay for quality and performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont buy blocks that require thermal pads? AComp only use .5 pads on the VRMs...TIM for the VRAM. Thick pads are a symptom of lazy clearances at the design end. There is no reason TIM shouldnt be used on all critical thermal junctions.
> Sometimes the cost doesnt justify the result,especially when the net result is a few c under what was already a low temp.
> 
> However,if I had a sheet then I would probably find a use for it.
> 
> Even worse is that Phase metal nonsense from Indigo......Not met many that got a good mount from it and it costs the earth.
Click to expand...

i prefer pads vs tim on a few things, as there is no way the designer of the blocks can verify the manufacture of said card wont have some mal-formed solder point ect that could short out


----------



## skupples

Has anyone successfully bored LED holes into the caselabs Acrylic panels?


----------



## szeged

with the right tools it can be done, and if you screw it up...buy some more


----------



## skupples

Sending it off to Lebestia. I wish him the bestia of luck.

(shameless i know)


----------



## Anoxy

I got some fujipoly from PPCs, but when I got it, the plastic covering wasn't intact, so there were little hairs and other particles stuck all over the thermal pads. It was pretty disappointing....and then to add to the frustration I realized I only ordered enough for one of my 780s. So basically, never doing that again.

Maybe I would try putting some on my motherboard, since stickg1 mentioned it allowed him to overclock his 3570k a bit higher....I can barely reach 4.5 on mine.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I wanted to do acrylic - I just need to grow a pair


haha i like acrylic in show builds, but its too unmanagable, i will be using the matte black tube in all of my build aswell, i think it looks great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not met many that got a good mount from it and it *costs the earth*.


20$?

holy crap what does a videocard cost to you then? bill gates money?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> haha i like acrylic in show builds, but its too unmanagable, i will be using the matte black tube in all of my build aswell, i think it looks great
> 20$?
> 
> holy crap what does a videocard cost to you then? bill gates money?


Uh, compared to other thermal compounds that net you a handful of uses, that $20 is single use. Pretty expensive for what you get.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I got some fujipoly from PPCs, but when I got it, the plastic covering wasn't intact, so there were little hairs and other particles stuck all over the thermal pads. It was pretty disappointing....and then to add to the frustration I realized I only ordered enough for one of my 780s. So basically, never doing that again.
> 
> Maybe I would try putting some on my motherboard, since stickg1 mentioned it allowed him to overclock his 3570k a bit higher....I can barely reach 4.5 on mine.


No no, this wasn't on my current rig. This was on a machine with a FX-8320 and a 990FX-UD3. I'm not sure why I said it was a long time ago, I guess in "stickg1" time it was a long time ago, because it was about a year and a half back. Man, that kind of is a long time for the FX-8350/FX-8320 to still be the best consumer chip AMD offers. I wish AMD would step their game up on the enthusiast end.

Oh we are focusing on mobile now, mobile can *S* my *D*, people will still buy cheap laptops whether they perform well or not, make me something I can spend my hard earned money on and potentially break with excessive voltage!!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Just ordered a second wave of fans bringing my GT AP-14 stash up to 28. Only 7 more to go (plus a few spares) for my S8 plans


----------



## stickg1

Ahem, keep the SM8!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I was thinking I'd keep both actually. It's a good long term plan. One for the study or bedroom, one for the living room. One can be a networked HHD storage workhorse, the other can be a clean SSD only build. However I would scale back my SM8 plans to the basics comparatively. A place to make use of my older parts as I slowly upgrade the main S8 machine.

A red interior with black exterior CaseLabs case is a dream of mine. I think the S8 with the surround sound windows is the one to do that with. I was going to save that for Gemini but I think Gemini might be too much case for me like the Magnum cases are.


----------



## cpachris

Loved all the Fujipoly talk today! I used some of that when modding a generic waterblock to fit my Areca raid card.

But all the talk today made me use my mad google skills to better understand the watts per meter kelvin (W/(m-K)) rating that is used on all the TIMs, including Fujipoly. I wanted to understand what it really meant in the real world. My understanding has increased. I'm going to take what I learned and dummy it down so that even I could understand it.

The (W/(m-K)) rating is the thermal conductivity rating. Important, yes....but not the whole story. What you should really ultimately care about is the rate of heat transfer. The formula for the rate of heat transfer is:

Rate of Heat Transfer = Thermal Conductivity * Heat Transfer Area * Temperature Delta between Two Surfaces / Thickness of TIM interface

or...to simplify, I'll call it: RHT = (TC*A*Delta) / Thickness

So, you can see that if you want to maximize your rate of heat transfer RHT (and you do), you can really do it with 3 of the 4 variables in the equation. For simplicity sake, lets just assume that you can't change or control the Heat Transfer Area, or A, in the equation. Imagine that as the size of the IHS touching the bottom of your block. It is what it is. You can't do much to change that (outside of extreme modding).

But, you can definitely impact the other 3 variables. For the TC....just buy the thermal interface material with the highest thermal conductivity you can. Heat transfer will go up. For the Delta....just maximize your radiator space and spin those fans quicker. That will increase the delta between the IHS and the water block....which will increase heat transfer. For the thickness variable....you want as thin a layer of interface material as you can possibly have, while still eliminating or minimizing air between the two surfaces.

I think the lightbulb moment for me was understanding how important the thickness variable was in the heat transfer equation. Some of the Fujipoly pads had incredibly high thermal conductivity ratings. Much higher than you get with a good thermal grease. As an example, let's say you can use a thermal grease that has a thermal conductivity rating of 8 W/(m-k), or a Fujipoly pad that has a thermal conductivity rating of 17 W/(m-K). Which will transfer more heat? It's going to be the thermal grease almost every time...because the thickness of even the thinnest thermal pad is going to be many times the thickness of a properly applied layer of thermal grease.

Of course...that's with everything else being equal. There will be times when you don't have good direct contact between two surfaces...which will necessitate using a thicker thermal pad like Fujipoly. But if you can spread grease and make good contact....choose that option every time. Every time.

If you have to use thermal pads....use the thinnest you can while still making good contact. Fujipoly has some relatively inexpensive pads with a thermal conductivity rating of 6 W/(m-K)....and some super full-****** expensive pads with a thermal conductivity rating of 17 W/(m-K). Guess what. The 0.5mm version of those cheap pads has about the same rate of heat transfer as the 1.5mm version of the full-****** expensive pads. The cheaper pads only have 1/3 the thermal conductivity....but if you use one that is only 1/3 as thick, .....heat transfer is about the same.








I found it all kind of interesting.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Loved all the Fujipoly talk today! I used some of that when modding a generic waterblock to fit my Areca raid card.
> 
> But all the talk today made me use my mad google skills to better understand the watts per meter kelvin (W/(m-K)) rating that is used on all the TIMs, including Fujipoly. I wanted to understand what it really meant in the real world. My understanding has increased. I'm going to take what I learned and dummy it down so that even I could understand it.
> 
> The (W/(m-K)) rating is the thermal conductivity rating. Important, yes....but not the whole story. What you should really ultimately care about is the rate of heat transfer. The formula for the rate of heat transfer is:
> 
> Rate of Heat Transfer = Thermal Conductivity * Heat Transfer Area * Temperature Delta between Two Surfaces / Thickness of TIM interface
> 
> or...to simplify, I'll call it: RHT = (TC*A*Delta) / Thickness
> 
> So, you can see that if you want to maximize your rate of heat transfer RHT (and you do), you can really do it with 3 of the 4 variables in the equation. For simplicity sake, lets just assume that you can't change or control the Heat Transfer Area, or A, in the equation. Imagine that as the size of the IHS touching the bottom of your block. It is what it is. You can't do much to change that (outside of extreme modding).
> 
> But, you can definitely impact the other 3 variables. For the TC....just buy the thermal interface material with the highest thermal conductivity you can. Heat transfer will go up. For the Delta....just maximize your radiator space and spin those fans quicker. That will increase the delta between the IHS and the water block....which will increase heat transfer. For the thickness variable....you want as thin a layer of interface material as you can possibly have, while still eliminating or minimizing air between the two surfaces.
> 
> I think the lightbulb moment for me was understanding how important the thickness variable was in the heat transfer equation. Some of the Fujipoly pads had incredibly high thermal conductivity ratings. Much higher than you get with a good thermal grease. As an example, let's say you can use a thermal grease that has a thermal conductivity rating of 8 W/(m-k), or a Fujipoly pad that has a thermal conductivity rating of 17 W/(m-K). Which will transfer more heat? It's going to be the thermal grease almost every time...because the thickness of even the thinnest thermal pad is going to be many times the thickness of a properly applied layer of thermal grease.
> 
> Of course...that's with everything else being equal. There will be times when you don't have good direct contact between two surfaces...which will necessitate using a thicker thermal pad like Fujipoly. But if you can spread grease and make good contact....choose that option every time. Every time.
> 
> If you have to use thermal pads....use the thinnest you can while still making good contact. Fujipoly has some relatively inexpensive pads with a thermal conductivity rating of 6 W/(m-K)....and some super full-****** expensive pads with a thermal conductivity rating of 17 W/(m-K). Guess what. The 0.5mm version of those cheap pads has about the same rate of heat transfer as the 1.5mm version of the full-****** expensive pads. The cheaper pads only have 1/3 the thermal conductivity....but if you use one that is only 1/3 as thick, .....heat transfer is about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it all kind of interesting.






now the money shot

does cold move to heat or does heat move to cold ?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I wanted to do acrylic - I just need to grow a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i like acrylic in show builds, but its too unmanagable, i will be using the matte black tube in all of my build aswell, i think it looks great
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not met many that got a good mount from it and it *costs the earth*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20$?
> 
> holy crap what does a videocard cost to you then? bill gates money?
Click to expand...

Cost is not the issue,look at my rig...one of my CPUs cost more than your CPU and board together.
Relatively speaking,the indigo phase stuff is ridiculously expensive and ridiculous to get a decent mount from.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> now the money shot
> 
> *does cold move to heat* or does heat move to cold ?


Lol, If I recall an early astronomy course, the universe would cease to exist if the former. Laws of physics says the later. Well, that's all I could remember. Great course though, tough instructor







.


----------



## Mega Man

Your right


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> now the money shot
> 
> *does cold move to heat* or does heat move to cold ?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, If I recall an early astronomy course, the universe would cease to exist if the former. Laws of physics says the later. Well, that's all I could remember. Great course though, tough instructor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Its the Law of Entropy,everything heated above Universal Ambient will lose heat based on no further input of energy.


----------



## X-Nine

First 11 day hour at the Vet Clinic, I come home, feet throbbing, and I have to read 800 pages about Fujipoly... actually, I stopped by the bar, had a burrito, pint of guinness and a car bomb to celebrate, came home, passed out with my dog laying on me, wake up at 230AM, then I have to read 800 pages of Fujipoly.









On a side note, we've got a Sale going on right now. $20.00 USD off any purchase of $150.00 USD or more.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> now the money shot
> 
> does cold move to heat or does heat move to cold ?


Heat moves to cold, cold is nothing but the absence of heat so it is actually not a thing in and of itself. Heat distributes itself as cooler air, air with less heat, interacts and thus we have the effect of cooling when in truth we are always heating.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Heat moves to cold, cold is nothing but the absence of heat so it is actually not a thing in and of itself. Heat distributes itself as cooler air, air with less heat, interacts and thus we have the effect of cooling when in truth we are always heating.


"We" are always heating because we are adding energy to the equation. But in absence of energy, always returns to cold or as you said, the absence of heat.


----------



## cpachris

I'm cold. I'm going to wrap myself in an Extreme Ultra Fujipoly pad.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I'm cold. I'm going to wrap myself in an Extreme Ultra Fujipoly pad.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Cost is not the issue,look at my rig...one of my CPUs cost more than your CPU and board together.
> Relatively speaking,the indigo phase stuff is ridiculously expensive and ridiculous to get a decent mount from.


I blew $100 playing with Indigo Xtreme. I did get a few good mounts out of it, but the process of leveling off your tower + the burn in makes it not for the faint of heart. The best thing I got out of Indigo Xtreme was Indigo Xtreme Clean. I have yet to find a more potent PCB safe cleaning agent. 99% Alcohol feels like water next to Xtreme Clean. Iv'e been using the same bottle for almost a year now.


----------



## VSG

If anything, you will be even colder soon then till you reach ambient temps.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I was thinking I'd keep both actually. It's a good long term plan. One for the study or bedroom, one for the living room.


My S3 is going in the living room when Haswell-E arrives. I'll convert it to a HTPC/Steam Box/Online TV.
The S8 will stay in my office for work and hardcore PC gaming.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I've never heard of this. Interesting. I'd still rather hardline acrylic, but this may be useful for areas that are not visible like in the pedestal.


I was wondering about acrylic and ped installation. What does everyone think since it's not going to be visible? Run some plastisizer free tubing down below with a pair of female 1/4 adapters?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> woot congrats !!! how do you like it !


Loving it, wish I got one sooner


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Cost is not the issue,look at my rig...one of my CPUs cost more than your CPU and board together.
> Relatively speaking,the indigo phase stuff is ridiculously expensive and ridiculous to get a decent mount from.


It is expensive - but when done correclty can make a big difference on some blocks. I can't post my results on this, but some blocks improve a *lot*. The big breakthrough after using it a ton (luckily lots of samples provided) was learning not to induce thermal shock after reflow is acheived. After they changed the instructions to quit your burn tool and power down without turning the pump on and let it sit for 30 minutes I almost always had a perfect mount everytime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I blew $100 playing with Indigo Xtreme. I did get a few good mounts out of it, but the process of leveling off your tower + the burn in makes it not for the faint of heart. The best thing I got out of Indigo Xtreme was Indigo Xtreme Clean. I have yet to find a more potent PCB safe cleaning agent. 99% Alcohol feels like water next to Xtreme Clean. Iv'e been using the same bottle for almost a year now.


Yeah it's a PITA for anyone with a tower. And agreed that solvent based cleaner they have is *amazing*. But also expensive lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I was wondering about acrylic and ped installation. What does everyone think since it's not going to be visible? Run some plastisizer free tubing down below with a pair of female 1/4 adapters?


Personally I'd run acrylic to pass through/bulkhead fittings at the bottom of the case. Then use a pair of QDCs attached to the other side of the pass throughs and run tube in the pedestal. That way you can disconnect the pedestal easily either for maintenance or easily drain the main compartment


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Personally I'd run acrylic to pass through/bulkhead fittings at the bottom of the case. Then use a pair of QDCs attached to the other side of the pass throughs and run tube in the pedestal. That way you can disconnect the pedestal easily either for maintenance or easily drain the main compartment


Great idea!


----------



## skupples

performance PCs is sending me new filters for free! Seems I had a bout of bad luck. Two of them demagnetized. Need to figure out a better way to install the gasket.


----------



## VSG

Join the naked club, Skupples


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Join the naked club, Skupples


while I enjoy going to the nude beach once a month I do not enjoy having to clean out my case once a month. Florida is incredibly dusty place. Even with the house that has dual air conditioning unit both modified with Dehumidifiers and double filtration, dust is still a major issue.


----------



## derickwm

Naked is the only way I go.


----------



## cpachris

I feel some animated gif's about to hit the thread.....

Mike?


----------



## VSG

Oh you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I've never heard of this. Interesting. I'd still rather hardline acrylic, but this may be useful for areas that are not visible like in the pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about acrylic and ped installation. What does everyone think since it's not going to be visible? Run some plastisizer free tubing down below with a pair of female 1/4 adapters?
Click to expand...

Acrylic tube up to a pass through would be the way I'd go. Yes, acrylic is a little tough to work with, but assembling and disassembling a loop after it's done is so easy.


----------



## skupples

Silly text to speech.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I feel some animated gif's about to hit the thread.....
> 
> Mike?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Acrylic tube up to a pass through would be the way I'd go. Yes, acrylic is a little tough to work with, but assembling and disassembling a loop after it's done is so easy.


I was dreading the ped part of my build due to routing of the acrylic but since I already have the step-bit and pass through's. Should be a breeze


----------



## skupples

I cheat in unseen spots by using adjustable SLI links.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Cost is not the issue,look at my rig...one of my CPUs cost more than your CPU and board together.
> Relatively speaking,the indigo phase stuff is ridiculously expensive and ridiculous to get a decent mount from.
> 
> 
> 
> It is expensive - but when done correclty can make a big difference on some blocks. I can't post my results on this, but some blocks improve a *lot*. The big breakthrough after using it a ton (luckily lots of samples provided) was learning not to induce thermal shock after reflow is acheived. After they changed the instructions to quit your burn tool and power down without turning the pump on and let it sit for 30 minutes I almost always had a perfect mount everytime
Click to expand...

And if we were still on 1366 and had a thermal limit then it would be worth it but modern Intel chips are not thermally limited in the traditional sense. Is it worth the expense of time and money,not forgetting the application methodology?
I think not.

I will chug along on Gelid EX and be happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Join the naked club, Skupples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I enjoy going to the nude beach once a month I do not enjoy having to clean out my case once a month. Florida is incredibly dusty place. Even with the house that has dual air conditioning unit both modified with Dehumidifiers and double filtration, dust is still a major issue.
Click to expand...

Man up.

Get enough rad so that when they get blocked with crap you dont even notice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Naked is the only way I go.


We know.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Ooops.
El posto doooble.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And if we were still on 1366 and had a thermal limit then it would be worth it but modern Intel chips are not thermally limited in the traditional sense. Is it worth the expense of time and money,not forgetting the application methodology?
> I think not.
> 
> I will chug along on Gelid EX and be happy.


Yeah and that's fair enough, I don't actually run it either on any of my current rigs because mostly x79 and I change stuff too often. However not thermally limited doesn't apply to a non-delidded haswell. If you care about warranty then every degree counts







My non delidded 4770K won't do more than 4.2 without thermal throttling during prime. And yes I should delid, but busy lulz.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And if we were still on 1366 and had a thermal limit then it would be worth it but modern Intel chips are not thermally limited in the traditional sense. Is it worth the expense of time and money,not forgetting the application methodology?
> I think not.
> 
> I will chug along on Gelid EX and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's fair enough, I don't actually run it either on any of my current rigs because mostly x79 and I change stuff too often. *However not thermally limited doesn't apply to a non-delidded haswell.* If you care about warranty then every degree counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My non delidded 4770K won't do more than 4.2 without thermal throttling during prime. And yes I should delid, but busy lulz.
Click to expand...

I kind of agree with this,perversely I would rather delid than use the Phase metal....doesnt it remove the printing on the CPU anyway,voiding the warranty? Or am I thinking of another Indigo product?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I kind of agree with this,perversely I would rather delid than use the Phase metal....doesnt it remove the printing on the CPU anyway,voiding the warranty? Or am I thinking of another Indigo product?


Nah it actually leaves it very clean usually, sometimes you'll get a bit stuck to the copper block base that is almost easier to sand off than clean off, but the IHS is always clean and looks untouched in my experience. I think you're thinking of the diamond paste or CLUP, can't remember which but yeah one TIM out there will really screw up the top of a CPU. Even MX2 after enough applications will because it's slightly abrasive. Having said that Intel still warrantied my heavily abused burned 3930K with a polished IHS by ~100 mx2 mounts. You could just make out the text if you really tried but barely.


----------



## skupples

A member of the Titans Club just used a candle 2d lid his 3930 K.. Mind blown.


----------



## gdubc

???? I have to check that out...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I kind of agree with this,perversely I would rather delid than use the Phase metal....doesnt it remove the printing on the CPU anyway,voiding the warranty? Or am I thinking of another Indigo product?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it actually leaves it very clean usually, sometimes you'll get a bit stuck to the copper block base that is almost easier to sand off than clean off, but the IHS is always clean and looks untouched in my experience. I think you're thinking of the diamond paste or CLUP, can't remember which but yeah one TIM out there will really screw up the top of a CPU. Even MX2 after enough applications will because it's slightly abrasive. Having said that Intel still warrantied my heavily abused burned 3930K with a polished IHS by ~100 mx2 mounts. You could just make out the text if you really tried but barely.
Click to expand...

It was the IC (...you coming sucker) diamond nonsense,there was a massive derp thread about it..the CEO asked for feedback and he got burned,he got all pissy if i remember correctly,talk of lawsuits etc......

Ah yes,I do love MX2,took a long while for me to move on from that.


----------



## X-Nine

I just use Pk1 Nano. Have for the last couple of years and it works like a charm. No bad mounts and temps are always nice and low.


----------



## skupples

I have a 30g tube of pk3. Will probably last years and years.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I feel some animated gif's about to hit the thread.....
> 
> Mike?




CaseLabs rocks.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs rocks.


You never let me down man.


----------



## Anoxy

dat naked sex



I ended up keeping the top filter though, doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Ovrclck

Needs more sex!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a 30g tube of pk3. Will probably last years and years.


Do you have a good review of the PK3 vs PK1? The review I found was laughable (the reviewer "couldn't get an even spread," so he used the "5-dot method".) Christ, is it that hard to bust out a business or old gift card to spread thermal paste?! I've been doing it that way since I but my first computer and it all but eliminates bad mounts.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I keep using the well reviewed GC-Extreme but I wonder if I should try something else. A grass is always greener thing most likely so I always end up with GC-Extreme again.

It's slightly hard to work with as you have to be quick about spreading or it becomes tacky enough to mop itself up. After practice you manage to get these super thin yet even applications. I read heating it to 100 degrees in a sealed bag submersed in water makes it easier to spread. I'll have to try that next time.

But it's all worth the effort as GC-Extreme performs extremely well over various mounting pressures. Not every TIM is as versatile on mounting pressure. Which is key for some GPUs and Mobos. And it's easy enough to clean up and try again.


----------



## Krulani

Is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra anyone's TIM of choice? I was thinking about using that soon. The only other one i've used is Arctic Silver 5.
I know it's conducive, but if you're careful is that not really a big problem?


----------



## stickg1

I only use liquid metal on delidded CPUs, I'm not putting it on my blocks.

I just use MX4 or Antec Formula 7 for normal type applications. Easy to clean up, spreads nicely, all around decent performance.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra anyone's TIM of choice? I was thinking about using that soon. The only other one i've used is Arctic Silver 5.
> I know it's conducive, but if you're careful is that not really a big problem?


From my reading I'd rather not worry about it at all. Not enough of a performance difference to make it worth the significant trouble of cleaning it, the way it affects heatsink surfaces, and chancing a conductive based mishap.

People like it for between the CPU die and the IHS (which is more of a one-off application). People want to use CLU to compensate for the added IHS layer. Not as much between the IHS and a waterblock seemingly because of the afore mentioned issues. People generally still use TIM there.

So I'm going to direct die mount with EK's PreciseMount, skipping the middle-man IHS issues completely. Then I'll use one layer of GC-Extreme. Mounting pressure has to be precise but I don't have to worry about conductivity or extra IHS layers. And if the TIM runs off the die due to excessive heat pump-out it's easy to clean and apply more. An issue which CLU is less prone to. Pick your battles.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a 30g tube of pk3. Will probably last years and years.


yeah i have 30g tube of mx-4, ive used it to mount dual socket systems so many times already and reapplyed to sig rig a few times, still looks almost "full new" i bet i will end up throwing this away due to getting better tim, before i use it all up lol


----------



## Killa Cam

need some help. what splitter pcb's should i get for my lamptron cw611 fan controller? i'll be running 29 gt-ap15 fans in my s8, so idk which pcb splitters i should. i never used this much fans before, so this is a bit overwhelming for me. greatly appreciate some input. thanks


----------



## Neo Zuko

Custom wires


----------



## WorldExclusive

Which reminds me, I need more PK1.
I've used this exclusively for years. Same temps every time I mount. No cure time.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> need some help. what splitter pcb's should i get for my lamptron cw611 fan controller? i'll be running 29 gt-ap15 fans in my s8, so idk which pcb splitters i should. i never used this much fans before, so this is a bit overwhelming for me. greatly appreciate some input. thanks


So you need voltage controllable?

http://modmytoys.com/pcb.html

Something like this, IDK how the CW611 works but you might end up having to make a cable that's 3pin fan on one end and 4-pin MOLEX on the other so you can control the voltage going to that 8x PCB. Or if the CW611 has 4pin MOLEX outputs just make a female/female molex.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Do you have a good review of the PK3 vs PK1? The review I found was laughable (the reviewer "couldn't get an even spread," so he used the "5-dot method".) Christ, is it that hard to bust out a business or old gift card to spread thermal paste?! I've been doing it that way since I but my first computer and it all but eliminates bad mounts.


Not off the top of my head. The stuff is like tar though. Super thick but only slightly tacky. My net has been down for 12 hours so, and comcast puts me on perma-hold when I call to setup for a technician to come out.

Ice never really been one for fancy spread techniques. Coolermaster use to cell a kit that came with a card and cpu sized stencils. Now a days I just dot and smoosh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra anyone's TIM of choice? I was thinking about using that soon. The only other one i've used is Arctic Silver 5.
> I know it's conducive, but if you're careful is that not really a big problem?


CLU is good stuff just dont use it with copper blocks.Something in it causes pitting. I have first hand experience with it happening. It also seems to absorb into the IHS, which is also copper... The quality between Intel IHS and EK blocks must be vastly different.

Anyways... It works really well on nickel blocks. No pitting and literally wipes right off. CLP on the other gand was a total pita.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Do you have a good review of the PK3 vs PK1? The review I found was laughable (the reviewer "couldn't get an even spread," so he used the "5-dot method".) Christ, is it that hard to bust out a business or old gift card to spread thermal paste?! I've been doing it that way since I but my first computer and it all but eliminates bad mounts.


I only trust skinnee for TIM reviews, last thing I heard he was getting ready to make a come back. I hope he does.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I only trust skinnee for TIM reviews, last thing I heard he was getting ready to make a come back. I hope he does.


Miss that avatar w/ the greyhound and glasses


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Custom wires


any guides?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So you need voltage controllable?
> 
> http://modmytoys.com/pcb.html
> 
> Something like this, IDK how the CW611 works but you might end up having to make a cable that's 3pin fan on one end and 4-pin MOLEX on the other so you can control the voltage going to that 8x PCB. Or if the CW611 has 4pin MOLEX outputs just make a female/female molex.


im wondering if the 3 pin directly from the fan controller can control the voltage for all fans on one channel.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'd start by reading the custom sleeve thread. Something I need to do myself.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> any guides?
> im wondering if the 3 pin directly from the fan controller can control the voltage for all fans on one channel.


You can daisy chain several fans to one channel on a fan controller. I'm using ModMyToyz hubs. Each one w/ ~8 fans on one channel.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can daisy chain several fans to one channel on a fan controller. I'm using ModMyToyz hubs. Each one w/ ~8 fans on one channel.


could you kindly link me to the one u are using?


----------



## DanielCoffey

Yay! Just placed the order for my first CaseLabs!

It is a white S8 which will have twin 360s in the extended top, standard windows left and right, front window and fully ventilated flex-bay. I am intending to use polished 10mm copper for the tubing and white rads cooling the single 780ti/4770K and motherboard.

Once I have pics after delivery in a few weeks (I am in the UK) I will start a build log and register for the Owners Club list.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Yay! Just placed the order for my first CaseLabs!
> 
> It is a white S8 which will have twin 360s in the extended top, standard windows left and right, front window and fully ventilated flex-bay. I am intending to use polished 10mm copper for the tubing and white rads cooling the single 780ti/4770K and motherboard.
> 
> Once I have pics after delivery in a few weeks (I am in the UK) I will start a build log and register for the Owners Club list.


Good for you,link to a copper tube guide in my sig.


----------



## DanielCoffey

Cheers - I have just posted in the Pipe Bending thread that I have found a UK supplier of 10mm straight too.

I have a tube cutter question which I will add to that thread.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can daisy chain several fans to one channel on a fan controller. I'm using ModMyToyz hubs. Each one w/ ~8 fans on one channel.
> 
> 
> 
> could you kindly link me to the one u are using?
Click to expand...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=215&products_id=40251


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> could you kindly link me to the one u are using?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32847


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=215&products_id=40251


i notice that one is a 4pin. will it the 3pin still work with that pcb?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32847
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks to both of you.


----------



## wermad

There's different versions of these hubs. If you're not going to mess w/ pwm, just get the 3-pin. The power input connection comes in 2-pin, 3-pin, 4-pin molex (like I have), and 6-pin vga. There's a five hub version if you don't need 8 outputs.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Yay! Just placed the order for my first CaseLabs!
> 
> It is a white S8 which will have twin 360s in the extended top, standard windows left and right, front window and fully ventilated flex-bay. I am intending to use polished 10mm copper for the tubing and white rads cooling the single 780ti/4770K and motherboard.
> 
> Once I have pics after delivery in a few weeks (I am in the UK) I will start a build log and register for the Owners Club list.


Darn, no ped?







Congrats on the s8. It's definitely beast.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> dat naked sex
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up keeping the top filter though, doesn't look so bad.


why dont u put the filter in the inside of that 31mm extended top? i.e. flip it over and stick it to the top of the 31mm top and have the front push air out. thats my setup


----------



## skupples

The filter is too small, so it shows through the slats.


----------



## Neo Zuko

What about the Swiftech one, you can power via sata or molex depending in the version you buy.

http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter-sata.aspx

I'm currently using two of these and they are well made.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> why dont u put the filter in the inside of that 31mm extended top? i.e. flip it over and stick it to the top of the 31mm top and have the front push air out. thats my setup


What skupples said. You can see the sticky backing through the grill, and I think it looks really tacky. I don't look at the top of my case much since it sits on my desk, and the filter actually looks kinda nice...meshes with my overall theme.

Might switch it up though, since like I said, I don't really look at the top of my case. But it's fine as it is now.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What skupples said. You can see the sticky backing through the grill, and I think it looks really tacky. I don't look at the top of my case much since it sits on my desk, and the filter actually looks kinda nice...meshes with my overall theme.
> 
> Might switch it up though, since like I said, I don't really look at the top of my case. But it's fine as it is now.


Yeah its a bit annoying. I might pony up $30 and order a custom filter from demciflex in south africa. I will make it wide enough to not be visible in the mesh, probly need to add 25.4mm (1 inch) of width to each side. brb sending email now actually.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> What about the Swiftech one, you can power via sata or molex depending in the version you buy.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter-sata.aspx
> 
> I'm currently using two of these and they are well made.


Do they work well on your AP-14's?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Do they work well on your AP-14's?


I have 6 GT AP-15s on them and they work great with the Swiftech adapters but they of course run at full speed, they're mostly silent but very noticeable whoosh of air in the SM8, I think GT AP-14s will be better for movies and my silent rad lower fan rpm goals so I invested more in those.


----------



## FrancisJF

Was thinking about getting the swiftech splitter to replace my phobya splitter but seems like it wouldnt make differences. I mostly notice the whoosh sound when I only open my side door on my SM5


----------



## VSG

Why are you guys using PWM splitters to control multiple voltage driven fans?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why are you guys using PWM splitters to control multiple voltage driven fans?


Because it will still work ok as a 3-pin fan adapter also. They don't need to be used with a PWM fan to provide electrical power and report RPMs. The fourth pin only sends pwm signal to a fan if the fan has that port. Otherwise, it's just like plugging a standard 3 pin fan into your CPU fan header, the fans will just run at full speed.


----------



## VSG

Sure, it will provide power and report rpms but can it provide voltage to control the fans too?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sure, it will provide power and report rpms but can it provide voltage to control the fans too?


Yes, if the powering side of the splitter is hooked to some type of voltage control device, like a fan controller or motherboard header that has voltage control.

The voltage control is done via the 12v wire of ANY fan or fan cable. On a pwm fan, the power going to the fan itself is always a full 12v, it's the signal on the 4th wire that regulates the rpm via the fans built in control board.


----------



## DanielCoffey

I didn't think I would need one with a single gpu. I am currently cooling it in a Nanoxia DS6 case with a 140.2 60mm and a 140.2 30mm so I reckon that two 120.3 60mm will be fine.

The copper tube is ordered and the pipe bender arrives next week.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, if the powering side of the splitter is hooked to some type of voltage control device, like a fan controller or motherboard header that has voltage control.
> 
> The voltage control is done via the 12v wire of ANY fan or fan cable. On a pwm fan, the power going to the fan itself is always a full 12v, it's the signal on the 4th wire that regulates the rpm via the fans built in control board.


Good to know!


----------



## Propanelgen

So I finished my build.
Tried to take some pictures, but they all are very fuzzy.
So for now, just posting one picture, that was the least fuzzy. All the pictures from the side are horrendous, I guess it has something to do with the LED lightning that makes the camera not focus well.
Any pro tip on how to take a decent picture of the side without turning the computer off? I'm using a Sony Cybershot G, I think its called.

I am missing one piece, the dual slot flex bay cover, which I will probably get next week. Until then, the lead sticking out of it is a temp probe for measuring ambient while doing some testing.


I'm most blown away by the temp of my GTX690 now. 2 days ago, when playing Elder Scrolls Online, the GPU temp went up to 85 degrees.
Now, after playing some hours, it didnt go higher than 35 degrees, that's with a XSPC Razor block. Insane.


----------



## Neo Zuko

^ I have dat mousepad!!

Correct on pwm. The pwm channel that controls the fan speed via "p"ulse "w"idth "m"odulation is the entire purpose of the fourth wire. Only pwm devices use it. Power has always been handled the same way with the other 3 pins for both pwm and non pwm. The difference is pwm is meant to be a consistent 12v while pwm handles the speed instructions. Regular fans are meant to only run at full speed but we cheat by undervolting. Just never undervolt a pwm fan, bad things happen to the fan's lifespan and noise profile.

Also the Swiftech adapter is unique in that for pwm fans it clones the first fan's pwm signal and applies it to the other fans. The fan wire is just a single pwm wire with the other 3 wires being blank. The power is handled via sata or molex depending on the model.

Edit: I see someone beat me to it on a few details here.


----------



## Juthos

Is it possible to buy a s8 + 1 or 2 ped unpainted also without primer ? Basically bare aluminium.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Nope. Primer grey is as bare as they are willing to go. That's as firm as solid rock for Caselabs. The reason is they feel it would tarnish the brand with substandard looking finishes otherwise. I think that primer grey is meant for airbrush or spray guns rather than custom powder coating.

Btw Captain America: The Winter Soldier was awesome and today was my first day of work. Only 2.5 months of training left. They are sending me 100 miles away all next week for training. Paid Hilton hotel rooms and all.


----------



## Juthos

Paint/primer are unnecessary, i want to chrome it.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Nope. Primer grey is as bare as they are willing to go. That's as firm as solid rock for Caselabs. The reason is they feel it would tarnish the brand with substandard looking finishes otherwise. I think that primer grey is meant for airbrush or spray guns rather than custom powder coating.
> 
> Btw Captain America: The Winter Soldier was awesome and today was my first day of work. Only 2.5 months of training left. They are sending me 100 miles away all next week for training. Paid Hilton hotel rooms and all.


congrats, dude. gonna see capt. america tomorrow.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> All the pictures from the side are horrendous, I guess it has something to do with the LED lightning that makes the camera not focus well.
> Any pro tip on how to take a decent picture of the side without turning the computer off? I'm using a Sony Cybershot G, I think its called.


By 'fuzzy' you mean out of focus? Most cameras have a "focus lock" possibility, meaning you focus on a point of similar distance and then frame the image you want. Try pressing the shutter button halfway while focusing on anything that's the same distance from your lens as your case, and then re-framing your picture (could be different for your camera, if you see anything about "AE/AF lock" in the manual, that's where you need to look).
If your Cybershot can have the LCD display zoomed in (while taking the picture), this helps in making sure it's in focus.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> By 'fuzzy' you mean out of focus? Most cameras have a "focus lock" possibility, meaning you focus on a point of similar distance and then frame the image you want. Try pressing the shutter button halfway while focusing on anything that's the same distance from your lens as your case, and then re-framing your picture (could be different for your camera, if you see anything about "AE/AF lock" in the manual, that's where you need to look).
> If your Cybershot can have the LCD display zoomed in (while taking the picture), this helps in making sure it's in focus.


Windows can cause focus issues because the camera can focus on the reflection. Eliminate any reflections or remove the window. Cameras also struggle to focus in low light or low contrast situations. Try removing the window to see if it helps. If you have a tripod then set the camera to manual and set a narrower aperture e.g. f8 + with iso100. ISO100 will mean a "lower noise" e.g. less grainy picture. A narrower aperture will mean a deeper depth of field, i.e. more things will be in focus. This will require a very long exposure or lots of light, so you'll need a tripod, any cheap one will work. Then use the timer delay setting so that when you push the button to take the photo that the camera wobbling has been eliminated. If you don't have a tripod then get all the light you can. If you post one of the bad photos we can try and tell you what went wrong


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Nope. Primer grey is as bare as they are willing to go. That's as firm as solid rock for Caselabs. The reason is they feel it would tarnish the brand with substandard looking finishes otherwise. I think that primer grey is meant for airbrush or spray guns rather than custom powder coating.
> 
> Btw Captain America: The Winter Soldier was awesome and today was my first day of work. Only 2.5 months of training left. They are sending me 100 miles away all next week for training. Paid Hilton hotel rooms and all.


Additionally, if you were going to powder coat the case from someone else, they would strip it bare no matter what (if they were even a half-way decent painter). For instance, Brad Galvin, who does a ton of painting for the mighty Bill Owen, will ALWAYS take a case down to bare metal so that he knows that the prepping of the case is done right and his work comes out in its true form.


----------



## Jim-CL

I usually avoid technical discussions on this thread (our forum is for that) but there has been a lot or confusion around the primer issue, so I want to clear a few things up. The primer we use is a base for _both_ wet paint _and_ powder. There seems to be a pervasive belief that you can't powder coat over powder, but that's completely false. If it were, you would never have clear coats or two stage color coats. Primer coats are often used, especially on items that will be exposed to the elements. The caveat is that you have to have good equipment, so if you're going to some "budget" operation to get your work done YMMV







We insist on it because we know that at least the base coat is correctly applied.


----------



## Neo Zuko

So you can powercoat over powercoats?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So you can powercoat over powercoats?


No.


----------



## szeged

can you powder coat my body please


----------



## Neo Zuko

You guys are right I'm confused


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can you powder coat my body please


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So you can powercoat over powercoats?


In general no. Over our primer coat yes - because it is formulated to be chemically inert and nonreactive to other powders.


----------



## szeged

god yes i would love that, i just hope it wouldnt flake off like him.


----------



## VSG

No worries, you can just eat the flakes


----------



## szeged

oh right, infinite food source! please powdercoat me instantly.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> In general no. Over our primer coat yes - because it is formulated to be chemically inert and nonreactive to other powders.


The PC shop I go to says they can coat over the primer CL uses.
The only time they will go to bare metal in when it's already coated or has a finish already applied like anodized aluminum.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I usually avoid technical discussions on this thread (our forum is for that) but there has been a lot or confusion around the primer issue, so I want to clear a few things up. The primer we use is a base for _both_ wet paint _and_ powder. There seems to be a pervasive belief that you can't powder coat over powder, but that's completely false. If it were, you would never have clear coats or two stage color coats. Primer coats are often used, especially on items that will be exposed to the elements. The caveat is that you have to have good equipment, so if you're going to some "budget" operation to get your work done YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We insist on it because we know that at least the base coat is correctly applied.


This.

I had the primer finish for my S3,very high quality and resisted a full soak off in celly thinner to remove the paint off the front panel prior to a repaint.
Thats as good as it gets.
You can powdercoat anything that can survive the bake...even wood composites can be done this way. Mixing paint and powder and powder over powder can have delamination issues from the bake process,test as always before painting your workpiece going thru all stages.

As for bare Alu,that will look ugly very quickly indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> In general no. Over our primer coat yes - because it is formulated to be chemically inert and nonreactive to other powders.
> 
> 
> 
> The PC shop I go to says they can coat over the primer CL uses.
> The only time they will go to bare metal in when it's already coated or has *a finish already applied like anodized aluminum.*
Click to expand...

10min soak in caustic soda and the anodizing wipes off,save yourself the money of stripping it and the tedium of sanding it (no joke,people actually do that)......


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I usually avoid technical discussions on this thread (our forum is for that) but there has been a lot or confusion around the primer issue, so I want to clear a few things up. The primer we use is a base for _both_ wet paint _and_ powder. There seems to be a pervasive belief that you can't powder coat over powder, but that's completely false. If it were, you would never have clear coats or two stage color coats. Primer coats are often used, especially on items that will be exposed to the elements. The caveat is that you have to have good equipment, so if you're going to some "budget" operation to get your work done YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We insist on it because we know that at least the base coat is correctly applied.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> I had the primer finish for my S3,very high quality and resisted a full soak off in celly thinner to remove the paint off the front panel prior to a repaint.
> Thats as good as it gets.
> You can powdercoat anything that can survive the bake...even wood composites can be done this way. Mixing paint and powder and powder over powder can have delamination issues from the bake process,test as always before painting your workpiece going thru all stages.
> 
> As for bare Alu,that will look ugly very quickly indeed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> In general no. Over our primer coat yes - because it is formulated to be chemically inert and nonreactive to other powders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PC shop I go to says they can coat over the primer CL uses.
> The only time they will go to bare metal in when it's already coated or has *a finish already applied like anodized aluminum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10min soak in caustic soda and the anodizing wipes off,save yourself the money of stripping it and the tedium of sanding it (no joke,people actually do that)......
Click to expand...

I can't resist feeling the Payday 2 reference of Caustic Soda.....


----------



## luciddreamer124

Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!


----------



## Neo Zuko

My god I love it. I don't like the idea of loop maintenance, but that's amazing with the fluid becoming a major blue design element.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just posted this pig to our FB page. Why in god's name did no one tell me about this build before?! It's stunning!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just posted this *pig* to our FB page. Why in god's name did no one tell me about this build before?! It's stunning!


Pig? That's not very nice


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SEXY!!!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

That is a a very nicely detailed rig,I approve that post.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thanks guys! I guess I kind of confined my posts to my build log up to this point. Hopefully I'll have some final shots within the week.

Appreciate it X-Nine! but FYI it's an S5 with pedestal not an S8


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thanks guys! I guess I kind of confined my posts to my build log up to this point. Hopefully I'll have some final shots within the week.
> 
> Appreciate it X-Nine! but FYI it's an S5 with pedestal not an S8


What do you want from me on my only day off?!







Thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> So I finished my build.
> Tried to take some pictures, but they all are very fuzzy.
> So for now, just posting one picture, that was the least fuzzy. All the pictures from the side are horrendous, I guess it has something to do with the LED lightning that makes the camera not focus well.
> Any pro tip on how to take a decent picture of the side without turning the computer off? I'm using a Sony Cybershot G, I think its called.
> 
> I am missing one piece, the dual slot flex bay cover, which I will probably get next week. Until then, the lead sticking out of it is a temp probe for measuring ambient while doing some testing.
> 
> 
> I'm most blown away by the temp of my GTX690 now. 2 days ago, when playing Elder Scrolls Online, the GPU temp went up to 85 degrees.
> Now, after playing some hours, it didnt go higher than 35 degrees, that's with a XSPC Razor block. Insane.


Try setting your monitor to pure white and use it as a lighting source. THAT might tone down the LEDs ....


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> So I finished my build.
> Tried to take some pictures, but they all are very fuzzy.
> So for now, just posting one picture, that was the least fuzzy. All the pictures from the side are horrendous, I guess it has something to do with the LED lightning that makes the camera not focus well.
> Any pro tip on how to take a decent picture of the side without turning the computer off? I'm using a Sony Cybershot G, I think its called.
> 
> I am missing one piece, the dual slot flex bay cover, which I will probably get next week. Until then, the lead sticking out of it is a temp probe for measuring ambient while doing some testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most blown away by the temp of my GTX690 now. 2 days ago, when playing Elder Scrolls Online, the GPU temp went up to 85 degrees.
> Now, after playing some hours, it didnt go higher than 35 degrees, that's with a XSPC Razor block. Insane.


How come you're not rocking a 360 up front?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too much smexiness


Good lord, its beautiful









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just posted this pig to our FB page. Why in god's name did no one tell me about this build before?! It's stunning!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Pig? That's not very nice
Click to expand...

My guess, he's on his phone and stupid auto correct kicked in. It happens all the time on my S3 and Note 2 (







). That's why I try to avoid posting using my phone


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, well now...


The detail, the color scheme...great looking build.


----------



## Anoxy

I get luciddreamer and Mike confused because they both do great builds and have similar avatars


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Latest pictures of "Project Magis" Nearly done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice man ~


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My guess, he's on his phone and stupid auto correct kicked in. It happens all the time on my S3 and Note 2 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's why I try to avoid posting using my phone


Pic=Pig according to android. Pic. Pic. Pic. Post the Pic. I can't tell you how many times autocorrect screws me in a day.


----------



## skupples

anyone here know how the "dual color" single bulb LEDs work?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> anyone here know how the "dual color" single bulb LEDs work?


It's MAGIC....


----------



## skupples

I just want to know how they work... Do they come equipped with dual molex or the like?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how they work... Do they come equipped with dual molex or the like?


Is your google broken?


----------



## szeged

Maybe he uses Bing and that's why he can't find the answer rofl.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Is your google broken?


apparently so... Can't seem to find a consensus. This is probably why I'm asking here... You know... A forum dedicated to discussing technology. obviously no one knows either or I would have had an answer over 12 hours ago. the topic is so minute that I did not feel it warranted a thread of its own. I figured one of the master builders here would be aware and be able to enlighten me since my Google has failed me


----------



## DanielCoffey

As far as I can remember from my browsing of the Maplin catalogue, it goes something like this...

LEDs are small, yes? How about we take a red LED and a green LED and put them together in the same housing and add an extra leg to the LED package. Apply voltage to one leg and the red LED is on. Apply voltage to the new one and the green LED is on. Apply to both legs and we get both LEDs... a sort of yellow with a red tint at one end and a green tint at the other.

This was in the old days when all you got were red, green and (very expensive) blue LEDs in those standard domed resin-filled shapes. Once they realised they could change their shape, make them smaller and add new colours to the package, they really took off.

The first "white" LEDs were a carefully chosen red, green and blue LED but now they have new single-colour LED compounds and the white is a single real white LED.

WIKI : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-emitting_diode


----------



## skupples

Thanks... +1 for effort... I was looking for how they physically hook up. Hopefully I can solder them to these switches I have.

Anyways vacknto the scheduled broadcasting of epic case labs systems.


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> How come you're not rocking a 360 up front?


Because I needed the HD cage to mount my 4 data drives.
Besides, it seems my 480mm + 280mm are more than enough to cool my CPU (3770k @ 4600 MHz), Chipset (ASUS Thermo Fusion) and GTX690.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Is your google broken?


no need for that..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Is your google broken?
> 
> 
> 
> no need for that..
Click to expand...

For what? Put the part number in and magic will take you where you need to be. Its not hard,its what 90% of the people answering him will do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> For what? Put the part number in and magic will take you where you need to be. Its not hard,its what 90% of the people answering him will do.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



if 90% of the people were to google the part number/name of the LED they would find the same nonsense I found before asking the question. Schematics, headlamps, headlights, arduino's, Chinese vendors, FCPU's broken English about being the #1 LED in the world. I don't think it was that hard for you to wrap your mind around the question. I didn't need a break down on what an LED is. I didn't ask what kind of voltage they accept. I didn't ask for some one to link me the LED wiki(which doesn't cover how to physically use a dual diode LED). I just wanted to know if anyone had experience with them, and how they best found to use them. It's cool though, shame on me for expecting a simple answer on how people hook them up in a PC.


Anyways, got the answer I was looking for. Some one was courteous enough to PM me the 3PDT switch I need. I apologize for thinking I could get a simple answer without people telling me to go google it. I will just make a separate thread from now on. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## phallacy

Hey guys I'm currently in process of building in my sth10 but I have a question regarding dual psu setups. I have a corsair hx750 to power the Cpu/mobo pumps hard drives and little things while my evga 1300w will be for my 4 290x. On my maximus vi extreme there's a 6 pin power connector for when you have 4 gpus. I was planning on using the corsair to power that connector but should I use the evga? I've heard it's bad to mix power from 2 different psu to the mobo so I just want to make sure before I start it up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Hey guys I'm currently in process of building in my sth10 but I have a question regarding dual psu setups. I have a corsair hx750 to power the Cpu/mobo pumps hard drives and little things while my evga 1300w will be for my 4 290x. On my maximus vi extreme there's a 6 pin power connector for when you have 4 gpus. I was planning on using the corsair to power that connector but should I use the evga? I've heard it's bad to mix power from 2 different psu to the mobo so I just want to make sure before I start it up.


I'm currently doing a very similar thing w/ tri-titan. I use a Corsair 860 & EVGA 1300W. I use a device called Add2PSU which allows you to seamlessly bridge the two PSUs without any worries. If you have a bit of mechanical engineering know how you can make your own for slightly less, anyways... You want to power the extra 6 pin from the Corsair unit. You should only run the GPUs and other devices not hooked to the motherboard via the EVGA.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm currently doing a very similar thing w/ tri-titan. I use a Corsair 860 & EVGA 1300W. I use a device called Add2PSU which allows you to seamlessly bridge the two PSUs without any worries. If you have a bit of mechanical engineering know how you can make your own for slightly less, anyways... You want to power the extra 6 pin from the Corsair unit. You should only run the GPUs and other devices not hooked to the motherboard via the EVGA.


Cool thank you skupples. I actually bought the add2psu as well so I will be going the same route.

Also another question that may get a response here. I'm using a 4770k with a maximus vi extreme mobo. When all 4 gpus are in the header connectors are completely blocked by the 4th gpu and I could only get the power and reset in. Not the pled or hdd led. I think it's because the board is atx and not e atx. Anyone here using the m6e with 4 gpus, how were you if you were able to, get the headers connected? Posted this on the rog forums at Asus but no response yet


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Hey guys I'm currently in process of building in my sth10 but I have a question regarding dual psu setups. I have a corsair hx750 to power the Cpu/mobo pumps hard drives and little things while my evga 1300w will be for my 4 290x. On my maximus vi extreme there's a 6 pin power connector for when you have 4 gpus. I was planning on using the corsair to power that connector but should I use the evga? I've heard it's bad to mix power from 2 different psu to the mobo so I just want to make sure before I start it up.


I'm using two Cooler Master V1000s w/ this jumper cable:



Your 1300w unit maybe pushed when you start cranking up the clocks. I would feel safer getting a 850-1000w unit to replace the 750w one. Use this new unit to power one card and your system and the 1300w unit to power on three 290X.

King4x4 is running quad 290Xs w/ dual Seasonic 1250w units. He recommended the jumper cable for my rig







.


----------



## skupples

those definitely work, add2psu is just a much more stable & safe solution.

I'm still trying to figure out how to stuff 2x PSUs in w/ 3x 480s... think i'm going to have to stuff one in the flex bays.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using two Cooler Master V1000s w/ this jumper cable:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 1300w unit maybe pushed when you start cranking up the clocks. I would feel safer getting a 850-1000w unit to replace the 750w one. Use this new unit to power one card and your system and the 1300w unit to power on three 290X.
> 
> King4x4 is running quad 290Xs w/ dual Seasonic 1250w units. He recommended the jumper cable for my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you have a link for that jumper cable ? Also is there a difference between that and an add2psu (which I have) ? I was thinking the 750w might be pushed here is what it will be powering and if you guys can advise whether a step up to 1000w+ is necessary.

4770k (4.4ghz 1.38v)
M6E
4 x SSD
2 x HDD
1 x Blu Ray RW
2x d5 vario
1x swiftech mcp655
13 rad fans

The EVGA will power the 4 290x which are all overclocked in the 1200/1500 region with about +100mV each


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that jumper cable ? Also is there a difference between that and an add2psu (which I have) ? I was thinking the 750w might be pushed here is what it will be powering and if you guys can advise whether a step up to 1000w+ is necessary.
> 
> 4770k (4.4ghz 1.38v)
> M6E
> 4 x SSD
> 2 x HDD
> 1 x Blu Ray RW
> 2x d5 vario
> 1x swiftech mcp655
> 13 rad fans
> 
> The EVGA will power the 4 290x which are all overclocked in the 1200/1500 region with about +100mV each


I'm running a 5.0 3930k, 2x DDC @ 100%, 32 fans, 2x HDD, 3x SSD all from a 860w & it barely pulls 600W w/ CPU under heavy load. The 750 should be fine for the motherboard/CPU. I would personally stick with the add2psu. The on board relay is what makes it a more stable solution.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Do you have a link for that jumper cable ? Also is there a difference between that and an add2psu (which I have) ? I was thinking the 750w might be pushed here is what it will be powering and if you guys can advise whether a step up to 1000w+ is necessary.
> 
> 4770k (4.4ghz 1.38v)
> M6E
> 4 x SSD
> 2 x HDD
> 1 x Blu Ray RW
> 2x d5 vario
> 1x swiftech mcp655
> 13 rad fans
> 
> The EVGA will power the 4 290x which are all overclocked in the 1200/1500 region with about +100mV each


Four oc'd Hawaii on the 1300 EVGA is kinda of pushing it. Your system is perfectly fine on the 750 on its own. I would worry more about the EVGA since Hawaiis are power hungry (just like the old tahiti).

Best way to know is find out how much your drawing from the EVGA unit. A nice Kill-A-Watt can give you some perspective (at the wall).

Here's the jumper cable I'm using :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24PIN-20-4-Dual-PSU-Multiple-Power-Supply-Adapter-33cm-Cable-Cord-/380855069302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58acbb2a76


----------



## stl drifter

Man , I cant believe I am having a hard time selling my M8. I might just turn it into a server.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm running a 5.0 3930k, 2x DDC @ 100%, 32 fans, 2x HDD, 3x SSD all from a 860w & it barely pulls 600W w/ CPU under heavy load. The 750 should be fine for the motherboard/CPU. I would personally stick with the add2psu. The on board relay is what makes it a more stable solution.


Thanks I should be good then : )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Four oc'd Hawaii on the 1300 EVGA is kinda of pushing it. Your system is perfectly fine on the 750 on its own. I would worry more about the EVGA since Hawaiis are power hungry (just like the old tahiti).
> 
> Best way to know is find out how much your drawing from the EVGA unit. A nice Kill-A-Watt can give you some perspective (at the wall).
> 
> Here's the jumper cable I'm using :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/24PIN-20-4-Dual-PSU-Multiple-Power-Supply-Adapter-33cm-Cable-Cord-/380855069302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58acbb2a76


I do have a kill a watt and when I was using only the EVGA with a tri 290x setup it was pulling about 1050w from the wall during heaven / 3dmark11 benching and closer to 1100w after about an hour of Crysis 3. It's in the 290x thread somewhere if you're curious.

I think it should be ok, no? I believe the evga 1300w can sustain 1500w, obviously not ideal for any scenario but it's a champ in that regards. I'm guessing around 1150-1200w under extreme load for the 4 cards but won't know for sure until it's up and running.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Thanks I should be good then : )
> I do have a kill a watt and when I was using only the EVGA with a tri 290x setup it was pulling about 1050w from the wall during heaven / 3dmark11 benching and closer to 1100w after about an hour of Crysis 3. It's in the 290x thread somewhere if you're curious.
> 
> I think it should be ok, no? I believe the evga 1300w can sustain 1500w, obviously not ideal for any scenario but it's a champ in that regards. I'm guessing around 1150-1200w under extreme load for the 4 cards but won't know for sure until it's up and running.


Pretty solid #s there and w/ that, you can do fine w/ the two units you have. Give it a try and it you feel its more then comfortable, just sell the 750 and buy a slightly bigger unit to take over one card and your system. Maybe get an EVGA 1kw to match your 1.3kw?









i need to get a new kill a watt to see how my two CM units are doing. I have two cards on each. First unit is doing the mb/cpu/sata and the second unit i have the fans/pump running off it. I have quad Hawaii in mind for a future upgrade so I went ahead and got two 1kw units in preparation for that.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Maybe he uses Bing and that's why he can't find the answer rofl.


Found using Bing, I never use Google...

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4968047_color-changing-led-work.html


----------



## Michalius

His name isn't Bpositive. Come on now.

Bneg, you should do a weekly video rant. Would subscribe.









On topic, no more leaks for my pal's build:



Case for reference:


----------



## wermad

Nice textured effect







(if that's how it was meant to turn out







).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Found using Bing, I never use Google...
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4968047_color-changing-led-work.html


well then....google is dead, all hail bing!


----------



## wermad

Bing cash-back rip









Got $40 off each of my GTX 470s back in the day







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those definitely work, add2psu is just a much more stable & safe solution.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how to stuff 2x PSUs in w/ 3x 480s... think i'm going to have to stuff one in the flex bays.


you have a th10 or tx10 right ? why not just use the secondary psu spot ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that jumper cable ? Also is there a difference between that and an add2psu (which I have) ? I was thinking the 750w might be pushed here is what it will be powering and if you guys can advise whether a step up to 1000w+ is necessary.
> 
> 4770k (4.4ghz 1.38v)
> M6E
> 4 x SSD
> 2 x HDD
> 1 x Blu Ray RW
> 2x d5 vario
> 1x swiftech mcp655
> 13 rad fans
> 
> The EVGA will power the 4 290x which are all overclocked in the 1200/1500 region with about +100mV each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a 5.0 3930k, 2x DDC @ 100%, 32 fans, 2x HDD, 3x SSD all from a 860w & it barely pulls 600W w/ CPU under heavy load. The 750 should be fine for the motherboard/CPU. I would personally stick with the add2psu. The on board relay is what makes it a more stable solution.
Click to expand...

agreed, add 2 psu uses a relay ( you can do similar using just a dc relay if you are interested let me know. ) which isolates the power on leg of the psus from each other vs the cable which combines both signals, either will work but the relay will separate the power supplies in case of a power surge, depending where the power surge happens, with that relays can and do fail as well. so either way has + and -

you can also hard wire the psu, to either a latching power switch or hard wire it and use the switch on the back, but both will not shut down with the computer and can be dangerous to your equip


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice textured effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if that's how it was meant to turn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yep! This is a friend's build I've been helping him on. He wanted a stony/textured/lava look on the outside with a gold interior. The interior ended up coming out way more yellow than intended, but still looks p'good.


----------



## stickg1

Emptied out my SM5 to get it ready for the next project! I like this case a lot. I think I will be using this exact layout, I'm ditching the 240mm rad in the front and moving to push/pull on the top 360mm with some nice Silverstone PWM fans. Motherboard and CPU will be determined at upcoming refresh.





Spoiler: Mucho pictures!


----------



## wermad

Rofl









Btw, how's the repair on the STH10 coming along?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how's the repair on the STH10 coming along?




She's fine, just fine. The only damage that bothers me is that the actual chassis has a bend in it, right under where the main door latches. It doesn't seam to affect anything, just makes me think UPS used it as a sturdy base to stack things upon.









I managed to bend the side panel back w/o chipping or discoloring any of the paint , so that is a +. The front panel damage is so minimal that it took me three days to discover it so /shrug.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Emptied out my SM5 to get it ready for the next project! I like this case a lot. I think I will be using this exact layout, I'm ditching the 240mm rad in the front and moving to push/pull on the top 360mm with some nice Silverstone PWM fans. Motherboard and CPU will be determined at upcoming refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mucho pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love those fans.
Looking forward to see what you do with the case stick.


----------



## friskiest

I added an S3 to my collection








It's all a bit of a mess at the moment, it's such a shame that work gets in the way of my free time.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I went out and got a second case before I even finished my first


----------



## Tomb1no-

My CaseLabs SMA8!!! soon full of hardwere...












My worklog is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478164/ultimate-white-caselabs-magnum-sma8#post_22046445


----------



## stickg1

Whats the biggest rad you can fit in an S3 with no pedestal?


----------



## Georgey123

I believe the biggest you can get is a 280 rad, I may be wrong though


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well then....google is dead, all hail bing!


Why not, the search results are just as good and I actually get paid to use Bing. Have accumulated over $100 over the last 2 years with Bing Rewards. Curious does Google give you anything for using their search?

BTW that $100 is real spending, all in Amazon cards.


----------



## stickg1

So in terms of 120mm fan radiators. The biggest for the S3 with no ped is 1x 240mm up top and/or 1x 240mm up front?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So in terms of 120mm fan radiators. The biggest for the S3 with no ped is 1x 240mm up top and/or 1x 240mm up front?


Technically you could also fit a rear 120, but i think you would be struggling to find any that would fit with a fan.

I've found the UT60 with GTs in push to take up a little more space in the front than I would have liked.

The ideal for me would probably be two XT45 240s with one set of fans each.


----------



## Krulani

In an S3 you can mod the HDD bay to hold a ST30 with 1 set of 25mm fans, with 2mm to spare. Shadow_Foxx did it, I believe Kokin owns it now. You can also mod the PSU mount to shove it all the way to the other side of the case and fit a 45mm rad in there with fans on the other side of the bay.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Why not, the search results are just as good and I actually get paid to use Bing. Have accumulated over $100 over the last 2 years with Bing Rewards. Curious does Google give you anything for using their search?
> 
> BTW that $100 is real spending, all in Amazon cards.


Wasn't it discovered that Bing searches didn't have any results until the same thing was searched on Google? Basically coping Google's searches and claiming them as their own?

I don't like either company, but out of the two I hate Microsoft more.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Pretty solid #s there and w/ that, you can do fine w/ the two units you have. Give it a try and it you feel its more then comfortable, just sell the 750 and buy a slightly bigger unit to take over one card and your system. Maybe get an EVGA 1kw to match your 1.3kw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get a new kill a watt to see how my two CM units are doing. I have two cards on each. First unit is doing the mb/cpu/sata and the second unit i have the fans/pump running off it. I have quad Hawaii in mind for a future upgrade so I went ahead and got two 1kw units in preparation for that.


I'm gonna actually take your advice wermad. Partly because I want the case to match so 2 EVGAs would look better than a ragtag corsair/evga combo and partly because I guess I lost half the wires for my corsair unit including the 4+4 cpu cable







. Should be in tomorrow and hopefully I'll be done with the build by then too


----------



## Neo Zuko

Bing is better than google at searching a few certain things ... But for most Google is better


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> I'm gonna actually take your advice wermad. Partly because I want the case to match so 2 EVGAs would look better than a ragtag corsair/evga combo and partly because I guess I lost half the wires for my corsair unit including the 4+4 cpu cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should be in tomorrow and hopefully I'll be done with the build by then too


Awesome







. I do hear great things about the 1kw unit. Will also give you matching cables to avoid running extensions. Did you settle on a setup to run both psu's?


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do hear great things about the 1kw unit. Will also give you matching cables to avoid running extensions. Did you settle on a setup to run both psu's?


I think mostly I will go with your proposed setup. I'll have the 1kw one powering the first card, cpu/mobo hdds ssds optical drive 2 pump/res and top section of fans and lighting while the 1300w will power the 3 other cards, and bottom compartment pump and maybe a few fans. I went with the modmytoys pwm fan splitter this time which draws power from the mobo fan sockets instead of the swiftech ones I bought previously which were powered by a sata cable. And scratch my quoted post. It won't be done today, maybe friday. Stupid work.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Bing is better than google at searching a few certain things ... But for most Google is better


bing is only good for spamming search results with pictures.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> bing is only good for spamming search results with pictures.


and for amazon gift cards too I hear, I mean the only person in this thread that's using it is getting payed to do so lol


----------



## Jimhans1

I'll take www.dogpile.com over them all. No links to virus or spam sites!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> I think mostly I will go with your proposed setup. I'll have the 1kw one powering the first card, cpu/mobo hdds ssds optical drive 2 pump/res and top section of fans and lighting while the 1300w will power the 3 other cards, and bottom compartment pump and maybe a few fans. I went with the modmytoys pwm fan splitter this time which draws power from the mobo fan sockets instead of the swiftech ones I bought previously which were powered by a sata cable. And scratch my quoted post. It won't be done today, maybe friday. Stupid work.


You doing the add2psu adapter or the 24-pin jumper cable to power on the second psu?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do hear great things about the 1kw unit. Will also give you matching cables to avoid running extensions. Did you settle on a setup to run both psu's?
> 
> 
> 
> I think mostly I will go with your proposed setup. I'll have the 1kw one powering the first card, cpu/mobo hdds ssds optical drive 2 pump/res and top section of fans and lighting while the 1300w will power the 3 other cards, and bottom compartment pump and maybe a few fans. I went with the modmytoys pwm fan splitter this time which draws power from the mobo fan sockets instead of the swiftech ones I bought previously which were powered by a sata cable. And scratch my quoted post. It won't be done today, maybe friday. Stupid work.
Click to expand...

make sure your supply ( power ) can handle the pwm devices amp draw , if not, then you can blow that pwm chip ( MCP35x pumps have no issue as it is driven by a separate connector, however some fans can pull some decent amps making it easy to overload the output on some sources, which is one reason i like the swiftech splitter )


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have one of those too! She's great, but not good for gaming or checking the forums..


You haven't gotten the updated version yet?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> bing is only good for spamming search results with pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> and for amazon gift cards too I hear, I mean the only person in this thread that's using it is getting payed to do so lol


Hey guys whatever, all I know is I have found I get better search results from Bing, do not have Google mining my data and I get free stuff for doing it:thumb:

If you want to use Google feel free, no worries, I will enjoy the search results that do what I need and free stuff while you get, well you get Google mined


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> bing is only good for spamming search results with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> and for amazon gift cards too I hear, I mean the only person in this thread that's using it is getting payed to do so lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys whatever, all I know is I have found I get better search results from Bing, do not have Google mining my data and I get free stuff for doing it:thumb:
> 
> If you want to use Google feel free, no worries, I will enjoy the search results that do what I need and free stuff while you get, well you get Google mined
Click to expand...

you think microsoft doesnt mine you ?


----------



## szeged

how did we get on topic of search engines again? one of the dumbest things to argue about imo lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how did we get on topic of search engines again? one of the dumbest things to argue about imo lol.


thank you lmao

Sent from Note 3


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The filter is too small, so it shows through the slats.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> why dont u put the filter in the inside of that 31mm extended top? i.e. flip it over and stick it to the top of the 31mm top and have the front push air out. thats my setup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What skupples said. You can see the sticky backing through the grill, and I think it looks really tacky. I don't look at the top of my case much since it sits on my desk, and the filter actually looks kinda nice...meshes with my overall theme.
> 
> Might switch it up though, since like I said, I don't really look at the top of my case. But it's fine as it is now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Yeah its a bit annoying. I might pony up $30 and order a custom filter from demciflex in south africa. I will make it wide enough to not be visible in the mesh, probly need to add 25.4mm (1 inch) of width to each side. brb sending email now actually.


I had the same problem with the pre-fit sets for the SM8 top cover. I emailed directly demi-flex the correct dimensions needed and to update there website since the sizing does not seem correct for the SM8 top cover. I ordered a custom set and it fits perfectly. Correct size for the SM8 top is 485mm x 145mm I/D.

I just checked DEMCIflex and looks like they didn't update there website, it still has the incorrect sizing for the SM8.


----------



## protzman

thats this week's topic. Fujipoly was lastweeks! get with it


----------



## fast_fate

back on track with a snippet from my S_alive_8 build then








Cable pass through bracket fab'd and installed, just needs some paint now


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'll take www.dogpile.com over them all. No links to virus or spam sites!!!


I thought I was the only one that used Dogpile!
Great search,I love it.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you think microsoft doesnt mine you ?


Of course they mine me, I am not naive. However while I am getting probed by Google all I get is a bunch of lies about how they care about our privacy. With Bing I am actually getting something for the probing


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats this week's topic. Fujipoly was lastweeks! get with it












made me almost spit my coffee.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> make sure your supply ( power ) can handle the pwm devices amp draw , if not, then you can blow that pwm chip ( MCP35x pumps have no issue as it is driven by a separate connector, however some fans can pull some decent amps making it easy to overload the output on some sources, which is one reason i like the swiftech splitter )


Is the draw amperage different than what's listed as operating amperage for the mcp655 or d5 based pumps? I looked at it yesterday and it was pretty low like 2.4A maybe and since both PSUs run with a single 12v rail, I should be ok right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You doing the add2psu adapter or the 24-pin jumper cable to power on the second psu?


Add2PSU


----------



## stickg1

I hang my head in shame as I announce that my White SM5 is listed in the marketplace. I want something smaller, I see an S3 in my future. Or perhaps I will wait until there is a new release. Until then I'm working on mini powerhouses mounted in SUGO's.

Check out it if your looking for a good deal!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## stickg1

I know, I know, it was a fun ride while it lasted. Mike, let me know when you have some more hand-me-downs, lol.

I've come to the realization that I can't afford to fill a case like that full of goodies. There's always the need to go bigger and better and it's a little out of my league atm. I'm going back to my roots and changing the focus on more budget oriented machines, still nice, but under $1K. Specifically, SFF machines. You can find me in the SFF club, Cable Sleeving, and I'll still pop in here and WC Gallery from time to time. Mike I appreciate the opportunity. Caselabs, mighty fine cases you have, and the fact that this case is on it's 2nd owner and soon to be 3rd, that shows your cases retain their value and are desirable. Kudos on your success! Hope to be a _real_ customer one day.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I hang my head in shame as I announce that my White SM5 is listed in the marketplace. I want something smaller, I see an S3 in my future. Or perhaps I will wait until there is a new release. Until then I'm working on mini powerhouses mounted in SUGO's.
> 
> Check out it if your looking for a good deal!


Get the S3 you will not regret it. You can build a really nice system and it can sit on the desk without taking up the whole desk


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Get the S3 you will not regret it. You can build a really nice system and it can sit on the desk without taking up the whole desk


This. I f r e a k i n g loved putting mine on my desk and it is super nice. Just the fact that I have 3 monitors doesn't work well with putting it there.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A change to the S3,the CL logo has gone as it was unbalanced with nothing on the ped, so i have gone for a more subtle look instead.





Still using the 3m film tho.

Only some interior wiring and waiting for the AquaC active 290x backplates.....which are not coming for a while according to Shoggy.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I kinda like the top pic more. Either way still frakking stunning!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I kinda like the top pic more. Either way still frakking stunning!


Its the same pic but one has direct light on the 3m film and the other doesnt


----------



## SortOfGrim

ooh, magic!


----------



## Anoxy

B- that really is a magnificent build, but you already know that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> make sure your supply ( power ) can handle the pwm devices amp draw , if not, then you can blow that pwm chip ( MCP35x pumps have no issue as it is driven by a separate connector, however some fans can pull some decent amps making it easy to overload the output on some sources, which is one reason i like the swiftech splitter )
> 
> 
> 
> Is the draw amperage different than what's listed as operating amperage for the mcp655 or d5 based pumps? I looked at it yesterday and it was pretty low like 2.4A maybe and since both PSUs run with a single 12v rail, I should be ok right?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You doing the add2psu adapter or the 24-pin jumper cable to power on the second psu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add2PSU
Click to expand...

i saw that and if i ever used a mobo that small i would jump on it

as to the fans, if the item you are using has a separate power plug ( sata/molex ) you are fine, if not just dont daisy chain too much on it


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A change to the S3,the CL logo has gone as it was unbalanced with nothing on the ped, so i have gone for a more subtle look instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using the 3m film tho.
> 
> Only some interior wiring and waiting for the AquaC active 290x backplates.....which are not coming for a while according to Shoggy.


Nice


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its the same pic but one has direct light on the 3m film and the other doesnt


i love the new look better. keep those updates flowing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice


----------



## skupples

Derick's buld log update broke my G-nex

Apparently to the point where it loaded CL club when I clixked WC thread.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Derick's buld log update broke my G-nex
> 
> Apparently to the point where it loaded CL club when I clixked WC thread.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
Click to expand...

Lol,

Don't really like the mobile version of ocn, so the standard site can make my phone (Note2) a pita sometimes. Honestly, I hate posting using any mobile device in a forum due to the craptastic auto-correct (and no, I haven't turned it off) and my large fingers. Note2 helps w/ larger screen, though ppl poke funs at me for using a "tablet" as a phone







.

Thinking of taking out the the rad brackets and cutting out space for the Alphacool plugs. Jigsaw should be good? 18tpi metal blade btw


----------



## Ovrclck

Give Tapatalk a try. Works great with ocn.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Give Tapatalk a try. Works great with ocn.
> 
> Sent from Note 3


Its like ~$4-5 and I'm not a heavy cell user to warrant it, so I passed on it years ago. I usually and prefer to do my posting on a computer unless its crucial. Though auto correct has its humorous moments







.


----------



## Michalius

Wermad: Insanely dedicated modder with great craftsmanship, but can't type on a phablet.

You sir, are a paradox of small motor skills.


----------



## wermad

If only I could wc a smartphone or tablet







, more love towards it, ?


----------



## duckweedpb7

me too guys



SM5 ratx ftw


----------



## wermad

^^^Nice rig


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Don't really like the mobile version of ocn, so the standard site can make my phone (Note2) a pita sometimes. Honestly, I hate posting using any mobile device in a forum due to the craptastic auto-correct (and no, I haven't turned it off) and my large fingers. Note2 helps w/ larger screen, though ppl poke funs at me for using a "tablet" as a phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thinking of taking out the the rad brackets and cutting out space for the Alphacool plugs. Jigsaw should be good? 18tpi metal blade btw


Iv'e been trying to figure that out. Haven't been able to come up with a good reason to not just use the rad facing the other way, except having to tube from the front.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> me too guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM5 ratx ftw


Looking good.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thinking of taking out the the rad brackets and cutting out space for the Alphacool plugs. Jigsaw should be good? 18tpi metal blade btw


I used a large drill bit to start the job,
and finished off with a half round file, the aluminium files away very easily and doesn't take long


----------



## wermad

Thanks Fast









Looks like mac-211 has enough meat to carve out those holes/openings:


----------



## skupples

I'm still trying to figure out the benefit of having the plugs in the back of the tower.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Give Tapatalk a try. Works great with ocn.
> 
> Sent from Note 3
> 
> 
> 
> Its like ~$4-5 and I'm not a heavy cell user to warrant it, so I passed on it years ago. I usually and prefer to do my posting on a computer unless its crucial. Though auto correct has its humorous moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

fat finger syndrome you say ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the benefit of having the plugs in the back of the tower.


external watercooling, be it rads, water chiller ect


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fat finger syndrome you say ?




From meow on, I shall post using my cell phone. Qadjflasdfah;sdofha;lknxckl;andfklha ajf;lja;dfjaopjojnal;jdfjaljdfajsdfj al;mnl;akdjfl;ajdf

Never mind


----------



## skupples




----------



## akira749

@stren Very Nice Review of the S8!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @stren Very Nice Review of the S8!


I couldn't make it through all 40 minutes but nice to have a good review out there.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @stren Very Nice Review of the S8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it through all 40 minutes but nice to have a good review out there.
Click to expand...

How could you not with dat mesmerizing voice


----------



## VSG

Shhh.. You.. Shhh

Seriously though- great review. @stren, can you please provide an option to read an entire review on a single page on your website?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Shhh.. You.. Shhh
> 
> Seriously though- great review. @stren, can you please provide an option to read an entire review on a single page on your website?


Sorry dude, can't do both and the people who sponsor stuff normally care more about website total views rather than a more useful unique visitors monthly statistic. That's why most of those GPU reviews will be 30+ pages long on some sites. Just think of it as helping us out







Thanks for the kind words though. At least the video is one block though


----------



## stickg1

Is it possible to get a S3 Gunmetal exterior and black interior? I didn't see an option on the site.

Also would I need to order anything extra to mount one HDD and one SSD?


----------



## Pheozero

It should come with a SSD and HDD mount standard.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is it possible to get a S3 Gunmetal exterior and black interior? I didn't see an option on the site.
> 
> Also would I need to order anything extra to mount one HDD and one SSD?


If by gunmetal, you're referring to their dark gray, I'm fairly sure they discontinued that option a little while ago.


----------



## stickg1

It says gun metal and limited release on the site. They have an option for all gun metal, or black exterior gun metal interior. But I want it gun metal exterior and black interior.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It says gun metal and limited release on the site. They have an option for all gun metal, or black exterior gun metal interior. But I want it gun metal exterior and black interior.


Ya you can do gun metal on the outside and black inside just use the gun metal and black two tone option and tell them which parts should be which colour.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sorry dude, can't do both and the people who sponsor stuff normally care more about website total views rather than a more useful unique visitors monthly statistic. That's why most of those GPU reviews will be 30+ pages long on some sites. Just think of it as helping us out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words though. At least the video is one block though


Aha, that is weird but it makes sense why you (and others) set it up so. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If by gunmetal, you're referring to their dark gray, I'm fairly sure they discontinued that option a little while ago.


Nope, gunmetal is a new color to replace dark grey. It is a limited release so they can gauge interest and see if the batches continue to be stable.


I for one, will be buying a S5 in that color next week.


----------



## Anoxy

Ah, haven't visited their site in a while. Wasn't aware they changed it....anyone have comparisons of their old 'dark gray' to this new 'gunmetal'? Are they actually different?

But yeah, like Rollergold said, you just specify which parts of the case you want painted which color in the order comments section. In all case descriptions it says:

_"* If two tone option is selected, please specify which parts of the case are to be painted with each color. It is okay to specify the parts for one color with the assumption that the remaining parts are to be the other color."_


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I need that Gunmetal on black S3.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I need that Gunmetal on black S3.


Lol, see what happens when you talk with me







you spend money!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If by gunmetal, you're referring to their dark gray, I'm fairly sure they discontinued that option a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, gunmetal is a new color to replace dark grey. It is a limited release so they can gauge interest and see if the batches continue to be stable.
> 
> 
> I for one, will be buying a S5 in that color next week.
Click to expand...

I got one of the last cases available in the old gray color. It was actually my case that caused them to discontinue offering the gray option. Anyway, to me, the new "gunmetal" looks almost like the gray I got. Maybe just slightly darker.


----------



## stickg1

Mike how much for you to take my pics for me?


----------



## Anoxy

gray master race


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> *grey* master race


Fixed that for you.


----------



## stickg1

I just placed an order. A Mercury S3 decked out to the nines except no ped. Left/right side windows, top vent with drop-in 120.2, flex-bay 120.2 vented, USB 3.0 I/O, gunmetal skin with blacked out guts. Oh my word, shes gonna be a beauty!


----------



## Michalius

After seeing what the cases look like with a more polished/finished powder, I'm not sure I can ever go back to the stock powder. I mean, look at it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just placed an order. A Mercury S3 decked out to the nines except no ped. Left/right side windows, top vent with drop-in 120.2, flex-bay 120.2 vented, USB 3.0 I/O, gunmetal skin with blacked out guts. Oh my word, shes gonna be a beauty!


I give it 3 months before its on the sale chopping block


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just placed an order. A Mercury S3 decked out to the nines except no ped. Left/right side windows, top vent with drop-in 120.2, flex-bay 120.2 vented, USB 3.0 I/O, gunmetal skin with blacked out guts. Oh my word, shes gonna be a beauty!


Did you get the extended top? It's really useful if you go with water cooling this thing!!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I give it 3 months before its on the sale chopping block


Not nice Werm! But funny, and true. Although I'd like to keep this one a bit (I've probably said that before). This is the case that made me go crazy for Caselabs. I tried to get a taste with the SM5, it was a great deal, it was semi-local, but wasn't the right flavor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you get the extended top? It's really useful if you go with water cooling this thing!!


I went with the regular size ventilated. I may potentially want the extended but not for now.


----------



## VSG

Can you blame Wermad? This will be your 3rd case and likely 10th or more configuration in less than 6 months. Just don't turn into another Derick


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mike how much for you to take my pics for me?


Few beers and a Saturday afternoon and we'll get 'er done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> *grey* GRAY master race
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...

Fixed if back for ya....'Merica
Stop trying to act like you're in the UK









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I give it 3 months before its on the sale chopping block


10/10 do agree with this statement lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just placed an order. A Mercury S3 decked out to the nines except no ped. Left/right side windows, top vent with drop-in 120.2, flex-bay 120.2 vented, USB 3.0 I/O, gunmetal skin with blacked out guts. Oh my word, shes gonna be a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the extended top? It's really useful if you go with water cooling this thing!!
Click to expand...

This. Getting the extended top is not only very useful but I think it makes the cases look a little better.


----------



## X-Nine

Yar, Toward the end of the month I'll be buying an S3 with Gunmetal Exterior, black interior. Which also means I need to buy more acrylic tubing. Mmmmm, acrylic and bitspower fittings.

I've been sick the last few days, some kind of ebola, bird flu, SARS thing going around. Ugh. Doing much better today, so I'm hoping to be over it tomorrow.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yar, Toward the end of the month *I'll be buying an S3 with Gunmetal Exterior, black interior.* Which also means I need to buy more acrylic tubing. Mmmmm, acrylic and bitspower fittings.
> 
> I've been sick the last few days, some kind of ebola, bird flu, SARS thing going around. Ugh. Doing much better today, so I'm hoping to be over it tomorrow.


Hey! Get to the back of the line pal!









I'm excited about mine, I need to double-check my order. I made mine at like 1am last night and I had a bit of buzz on. Make sure I was clear about the Gunmetal outside and black interior.


----------



## protzman

to whoever was asking for a matte grey s3 here is mine for more comparison!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yar, Toward the end of the month *I'll be buying an S3 with Gunmetal Exterior, black interior.* Which also means I need to buy more acrylic tubing. Mmmmm, acrylic and bitspower fittings.
> 
> I've been sick the last few days, some kind of ebola, bird flu, SARS thing going around. Ugh. Doing much better today, so I'm hoping to be over it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Get to the back of the line pal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited about mine, I need to double-check my order. I made mine at like 1am last night and I had a bit of buzz on. Make sure I was clear about the Gunmetal outside and black interior.
Click to expand...

I actually had these plans BEFORE you even knew the Gunmetal color would be offical.







Don't worry, we could be case brothers from other mothers!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Nice try 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just placed an order. A Mercury S3 decked out to the nines except no ped. Left/right side windows, top vent with drop-in 120.2, flex-bay 120.2 vented, USB 3.0 I/O, gunmetal skin with blacked out guts. Oh my word, shes gonna be a beauty!


Nice, why not the S5 though? And did you get rid of the SM5?


----------



## stickg1

The smaller the better for me.


----------



## VSG

That's one thing she never said!


----------



## skupples




----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can you blame Wermad? This will be your 3rd case and likely 10th or more configuration in less than 6 months. Just don't turn into another Derick

































I get this stigma all the time since I'm a known compulsive upgrad'er. This time, I'm sticking to this build. Only thing I wasn't happy with is the loop. Got a great deal at the jab-tech moving sale so I'm making some minor changes to the loop. Otherwise, the might STH10 is not going anywhere! Future plans included platform w/ casters when it goes on the floor.


----------



## Michalius

You notice a bit of improvement in terms of smooth gameplay with that crossfire/eyefinity patch released?

Also, new toy for my SM5 arrived today.


----------



## oc_geek

CL TH10 arrived a few week back...still very early WIP (had no time to start a build log yet but will do)

I would like join the club









Few pics of "the thing" in the works (i went down copper theme with copper tubing route)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> You notice a bit of improvement in terms of smooth gameplay with that crossfire/eyefinity patch released?
> 
> Also, new toy for my SM5 arrived today.


as did mine ( for th10 ! )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for open box, it looks unopened to me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to admit the ek without the crop circles they acctually look good !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad i cant add it to my loop till i get back from my trip


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> You notice a bit of improvement in terms of smooth gameplay with that crossfire/eyefinity patch released?
> 
> Also, new toy for my SM5 arrived today.


Me??? I'm still on 13.2 since its been stable from the beginning (~October 2013). I'm hesitant to jump on 14.1 or later since ppl are reporting lots of issues. Tbh, I don't see any pacing issues w/ my setup. I've been told its because of my quad gpu setup.

Very nice KPE gpu









Gonna try to get some gaming done before I break down my loop and rig soon. Need to bore out some holes for the Alpha rad's plugs and the bulkhead passthrough fittings i bought. Thanks to jab-tech's "moving" sale, got some bigger compression fittings and I hope they're better then the last fittings I tried in this size.

What do you guys use to drill large holes through the aluminum panels? I got few step drill bits that might do the trick but they're a bit worn. Hole saw?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Me??? I'm still on 13.2 since its been stable from the beginning (~October 2013). I'm hesitant to jump on 14.1 or later since ppl are reporting lots of issues. Tbh, I don't see any pacing issues w/ my setup. I've been told its because of my quad gpu setup.
> 
> Very nice KPE gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try to get some gaming done before I break down my loop and rig soon. Need to bore out some holes for the Alpha rad's plugs and the bulkhead passthrough fittings i bought. Thanks to jab-tech's "moving" sale, got some bigger compression fittings and I hope they're better then the last fittings I tried in this size.
> 
> What do you guys use to drill large holes through the aluminum panels? I got few step drill bits that might do the trick but they're a bit worn. Hole saw?


Step bits work ok if they are sharp!! Hole saw works also if you can find one with a saw meant for metals and not wood. Really depends on your hand stability etc. I've used both equally well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Me??? I'm still on 13.2 since its been stable from the beginning (~October 2013). I'm hesitant to jump on 14.1 or later since ppl are reporting lots of issues. Tbh, I don't see any pacing issues w/ my setup. I've been told its because of my quad gpu setup.
> 
> Very nice KPE gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try to get some gaming done before I break down my loop and rig soon. Need to bore out some holes for the Alpha rad's plugs and the bulkhead passthrough fittings i bought. Thanks to jab-tech's "moving" sale, got some bigger compression fittings and I hope they're better then the last fittings I tried in this size.
> 
> What do you guys use to drill large holes through the aluminum panels? I got few step drill bits that might do the trick but they're a bit worn. Hole saw?


I'm just going to use files & the trusty dremel grinding head.


----------



## wermad

last time i used my stepping bits, they were strafing a bit and made the circle somewhat oblong. Might just pick up a new set from HarborFreight. Finally get to put my new drills to good use









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

I think you need/are supposed to make a pilot hole for step bits.


----------



## wermad

Always







More likely they're worn a bit.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm done with fan purchases for my CaseLabs S8 build. I secured 38 GT AP-14s. That's enough for 7 case fans, 4x360 rads in push pull, and 3 spares. Now I'll need 44 fittings not counting adapters...


----------



## PCModderMike

Do you ever make a post without editing it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Do you ever make a post without editing it?


dats ignant.. Do you ever post without double posting?









Seriously though... 44 fittings not counting adapters sounds obscenely high.


----------



## Michalius

I personally view the "submit" button as a "submit rough draft" button. I then read my post again, edit, read again, and then edit if necessary


----------



## cpachris

I'd like the ability to edit other people's skupples posts.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I'd like the ability to edit other people's posts.....


This isn't Wikipedia!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Do you ever make a post without editing it?


I don't

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I personally view the "submit" button as a "submit rough draft" button. I then read my post again, edit, read again, and then edit if necessary


as do I


----------



## Neo Zuko

Lol I guess not. All I did was add that last sentence.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Do you ever make a post without editing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dats ignant.. Do you ever post without double posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... 44 fittings not counting adapters sounds obscenely high.
Click to expand...

That's ass like.....err I mean, dats ass like yo.









Seriously though. Sure, I'll make a post here and there and edit it as do most around here. But if you've paid attention to his posts, every single one says edited under it, literally.

I was just trying to have a little fun with him though, actually playing off of some posts that had been made about it in the past when someone else pointed it out. No need to call me ignorant. Dick move.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's ass like.....err I mean, dats ass like yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though. Sure, I'll make a post here and there and edit it as do most around here. But if you've paid attention to his posts, every single one says edited under it, literally.
> 
> I was just trying to have a little fun with him though, actually playing off of some posts that had been made about it in the past when someone else pointed it out. No need to call me ignorant. Dick move.


@Skups


----------



## Neo Zuko

I got the joke don't worry









I thought it was funny. No worries.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Must not edit prior post... LoL.

I need all those fittings for a CPU, two GPUs, two mobo blocks, ram block, two t-lines for drainings and fillings, two in line temp sensors, flow sensor, two tube res, two pumps, and 4 rads. I think that's it. I'll be sure to edit if I miss anything haha.


----------



## PCModderMike

lol wow when you put it like that, guess you will need a ton of fittings.

Also darn miron, now that you quoted me...I can't go back and edit my post!








Guess I'll just have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Now that I'm working I find that my time to be ADD and neurotic on OCN is limited... I only do one edit at most.


----------



## wermad

Lol, I type fast (not ultra typist fast mind you) that I may miss a few things. Edit button helps









Waiting on new fittings too. Damn amazon takes forever to ship things. Had some points to use but they sure like to take their sweet time w/ the free shipping option.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## minicooper1

My sth10 is just arrived....... yesssssss

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> My sth10 is just arrived....... yesssssss
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


Prove it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'm done with fan purchases for my CaseLabs S8 build. I secured 38 GT AP-14s. That's enough for 7 case fans, 4x360 rads in push pull, and 3 spares. Now I'll need 44 fittings not counting adapters...


So you're actually going to start a build?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Not really. I needed to get the GT fans as they are in danger of not being sold. Then I'll grab a GPU and H220X for my working SM8 build and practice hardline watercooling. Then I need to hit some bills and move into my own place. Then I get to build it and buy the S8. Baby steps.


----------



## skupples

How do people go about mounting 60mm thick + radiators in the flex bays? I'm not seeing an accessory for radiators that fat.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How do people go about mounting 60mm thick + radiators in the flex bays? I'm not seeing an accessory for radiators that fat.


remove the midplates on your sth10. There's plenty of room. I have my UT60 420mm flat on the front w/ p/p cougars with ~3.75" of space from the fan to the end of the gap of the midpanel pass throughs. The bracket should push it in a bit, ~5mm. So you're good. Szeged has a monsta up front w/ p/p so there's plenty of space upfront on the beasty STH10.

edit: you need mac-161

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-flex-bay-radiator-mount/


----------



## skupples

Thanks... Just now stumbled across a pic. Fans inside, rad outside. I have a 360 & a 120(flex bay adapter).... Going to see if I can rig them up. If not i'll buy one of Z's scraps.

+1

Was actually on the way back to edit out my post.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks... Just now stumbled across a pic. Fans inside, rad outside. I have a 360 & a 120(flex bay adapter).... Going to see if I can rig them up. If not i'll buy one of Z's scraps.
> 
> +1
> 
> Was actually on the way back to edit out my post.


I used a couple of xspc rad mounts and a small piece of wood


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I used a couple of xspc rad mounts and a small piece of wood












I should really only need the 360 in theory. Shouldn't really be able to tell that the bottom fan is 2mm deeper.


----------



## wermad

Love the tube but I'm switching to a different color to match the new fittings. Stuff already shipped so its too late to change but I hope it still looks good (I think it will).

Here's how much space you have left:


----------



## skupples

Looks fine to me! I have tons of left over radiator gasket foam inserts, looks like a good place to use a piece.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How do people go about mounting 60mm thick + radiators in the flex bays? I'm not seeing an accessory for radiators that fat.


Every radiator mount fits any thickness possible....a flex-bay mount consist of a "cage" for the fans bank and then the radiator goes on the "outside" of the mount.

Like this


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> My sth10 is just arrived....... yesssssss
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


It's about time


----------



## cyphon

Finally gonna get to start working on my M10









Realized the casters and some of the mounting solution accessories would be a good idea, so those should come in later this week.


----------



## derickwm

Which tubing are you going with @wermad ?


----------



## minicooper1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> My sth10 is just arrived....... yesssssss
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time
Click to expand...











Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Which tubing are you going with @wermad
> ?


1/2x3/4


----------



## derickwm

I meant which color/type?


----------



## wermad

Primochill Onyx black Advance w/ Monsoon fittings:


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Not the best picture of the M8, but it's all I've got right now.
I'll post some better shots soon!


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Not the best picture of the M8, but it's all I've got right now.
> I'll post some better shots soon!


----------



## vlps5122

hey guys so a few pages back some discussed the 480mm demcifilters outside border part showing on the grill of the 31mm caselabs extended top, i ordered a custom filter from demcifilter and it came out perfect. here is what i asked for:

1. One Filter
2. Size (I/D and O/D)

Inside Mesh:

20 5/8" x 5 11/16"
525mm x 145mm

Outside Border:

21 1/4" x 6 7/8"
540mm x 175mm

3. Non-ferrous
4. Black
5. Black mesh

Some pics:


----------



## Barefooter

Now that's the way to go if you're going to use a filter. Looks great under there!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hey guys so a few pages back some discussed the 480mm demcifilters outside border part showing on the grill of the 31mm caselabs extended top, i ordered a custom filter from demcifilter and it came out perfect. here is what i asked for:
> 
> 1. One Filter
> 2. Size (I/D and O/D)
> 
> Inside Mesh:
> 
> 20 5/8" x 5 11/16"
> 525mm x 145mm
> 
> Outside Border:
> 
> 21 1/4" x 6 7/8"
> 540mm x 175mm
> 
> 3. Non-ferrous
> 4. Black
> 5. Black mesh
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, that is perfect! Thanks for sharing. When I get some money I might do this as well. Would you mind sharing how much it costed you?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Dude, that is perfect! Thanks for sharing. When I get some money I might do this as well. Would you mind sharing how much it costed you?


Yeah it was $38.11 shipped from south africa, arrived in new jersey in about a week after sending payment.


----------



## stickg1

So what's the expected awaiting fulfillment time? I ordered a two tone S3 with ground shipping. It said 5-10 days processing and then 7 days for shipping. Is 12-17 days what you guys waited on average?


----------



## DanielCoffey

@stickg1 - my white S8 has taken 9 working days from order to shipping and they have the same lead time as two-tone cases.

Remember the quoted time is working days and that the Easter Break may add extra down-time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Progress. Not much, but still progress.


----------



## stickg1

I'm really anxious for the new case. I like the SG08 but I could use a little more space. I'm glad I didn't cheap out and get a Prodigy or 250D.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm really anxious for the new case. I like the SG08 but I could use a little more space. I'm glad I didn't cheap out and get a Prodigy or 250D.


I remember those feels. I hate waiting. But, what can ya do.








Anyone pick up the SM5 yet?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I shipped the SM5 today actually. Along with the radiators, fittings, and tubing. In return I get a M500 240GB mSATA and a wad of cash. (Which paid for my S3)


----------



## PCModderMike

Sweet deal


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So what's the expected awaiting fulfillment time? I ordered a two tone S3 with ground shipping. It said 5-10 days processing and then 7 days for shipping. Is 12-17 days what you guys waited on average?


Yeah, with my two-tone, I placed the order on the 7th and a shipping label was created on the 20th. Delivered on the 22nd. And that was during the initial release of the S8 when they were probably busy with pre-orders.


----------



## minicooper1

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## DapperDan795

You guys think the XSPC Photon 270mm will fit in the Magnum SMA8?


----------



## wermad

Welcome to the STH10 Brotherhood


----------



## PCModderMike

Welcome to the CaseLabs brotherhood.


----------



## skupples

oh wait... wrong club...


----------



## wermad

Welcome to the traveling pants sisterhood (good Lord! I know the name of this movie! Never watched though. Man-card still retained







).


----------



## derickwm

STH10 1337 brotherhood


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Welcome to the traveling pants sisterhood (good Lord! I know the name of this movie! Never watched though. Man-card still retained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


No. Revoked for even knowing the name.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Welcome to the traveling pants sisterhood (good Lord! I know the name of this movie! Never watched though. Man-card still retained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> No. Revoked for even knowing the name.
Click to expand...

lol this^


----------



## derickwm

I'll forever associate Alexis Bledel with Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCModderMike

.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Welcome to the traveling pants sisterhood (good Lord! I know the name of this movie! Never watched though. Man-card still retained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> No. Revoked for even knowing the name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> lol this^


Definitely lost the man card dude, sorry!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> .


I know what you did.


----------



## wermad

All of you get revoked too for acknowledging what it is and therefore knowing it too. Ha!


----------



## X-Nine

I REVOKE EVERYTHINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!111!!11.......

Yup, I'm gonna pull the trigger on my S3 as soon as my tax money comes back. To hell with student loans! They can wait.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you did.
Click to expand...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I REVOKE EVERYTHINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!111!!11.......
> 
> Yup, I'm gonna pull the trigger on my S3 as soon as my tax money comes back. *To hell with student loans!* They can wait.




Got a suggestion. For the mb tray, possible to add a couple more thumbscrews on the rear i/o mb panel? Under the weight of my setup, it bows a bit. An extra thumbscrew would help, though I know it may cause interference w/ the slot thumbscrews. Just passing along some feedback







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait... wrong club...


Omg thanks man I need that so bad I liked hard. First my uncle died while I was in China. (Going to funeral now) and then my laptop died as well. Also in China. So I can not fix it. Just needed a laugh. So thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I REVOKE EVERYTHINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!111!!11.......
> 
> Yup, I'm gonna pull the trigger on my S3 as soon as my tax money comes back. *To hell with student loans!* They can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a suggestion. For the mb tray, possible to add a couple more thumbscrews on the rear i/o mb panel? Under the weight of my setup, it bows a bit. An extra thumbscrew would help, though I know it may cause interference w/ the slot thumbscrews. Just passing along some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Can you show me a picture, I'm having a hard time visualizing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg thanks man I need that so bad I liked hard. First my uncle died while I was in China. (Going to funeral now) and then my laptop died as well. Also in China. So I can not fix it. Just needed a laugh. So thanks


That sucks man, I'm sorry to hear







All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Yea sorry for the bad times.

Earning dollars for my CaseLabs addiction









2nd week of training. Only two months to go lol. Death by PowerPoint.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Can you show me a picture, I'm having a hard time visualizing.


Kinda hard to see on this pic.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg thanks man I need that so bad I liked hard. First my uncle died while I was in China. (Going to funeral now) and then my laptop died as well. Also in China. So I can not fix it. Just needed a laugh. So thanks


Sorry to hear about your loss dude. Condolences to your fam. Ocn


----------



## Anoxy

omg we have a group hug emoticon. I love ocn


----------



## Neo Zuko

They are all plotting against me in that emoticon...


----------



## skupples

Specially that one in the middle.








Mega Man.



so uh... So strange, I swear I had like 40 AP-15s @ one point, but I can only find 29. Need 30 for 3x 480s & 360. (60s)


----------



## stickg1

So strange, I happen to have 11 out of no where!


----------



## Pheozero

Just brought a Gunmetal S5


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have pics of a Gunmetal case to share?


----------



## the_cyberspace

Anyone already placed a Alphacool ST30 120mm radiator in the backside of a S3 case, above the i/o shield? I want to know if this rad wil fitt there


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_cyberspace*
> 
> Anyone already placed a Alphacool ST30 120mm radiator in the backside of a S3 case, above the i/o shield? I want to know if this rad wil fitt there


Yes it will fit, but you won't be able to fit a radiator in the top spot then, there is barely room for a 120x25mm fan in the rear with a top radiator.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes it will fit, but you won't be able to fit a radiator in the top spot then, there is barely room for a 120x25mm fan in the rear with a top radiator.


put radiator on the outside and fan on inside with hoses going thru passthru gromets

ON A SIDE NOTE, MY QUESTION,

when putting a radiator in the top and a res in the flexbays how does that work out? being that you would have to fill the res to the tippy top and there could still be air in the radiator? you cant top off loop with the res? correct?


----------



## NKrader

im still not part of this club?


----------



## wermad

Any word on an S10 (not the truck







)?


----------



## the_cyberspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes it will fit, but you won't be able to fit a radiator in the top spot then, there is barely room for a 120x25mm fan in the rear with a top radiator.


Tnx! I`m not going to place a radiator on top because i have a window in the top section. I have a 240mm radiator in the front and one 240mm in the midsection and one 120mm in the back then


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im still not part of this club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any word on an S10 (not the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


What do you use 10 PCI slots for?


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What do you use 10 PCI slots for?


He's obviously using a Penta-SLi setup dude







it's not what you would use it for, it's what could you use it for







isn't that kind of the point of these cases?


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, I guess I'm just too practical to be a Caselabs owner...


----------



## Neo Zuko

You only have to be a CaseLabs owner at heart.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any word on an S10 (not the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


Probably not gonna happen. The Lab is working on some new things...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably not gonna happen. The Lab is working on some new things...


i hope they release a better version of the case i just purchased so i want to kill myself lol.

i seem to have that luck with my cell phones


----------



## wermad

no s10. I take it more sff cases are in the works?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no s10. I take it more sff cases are in the works?


Can't divulge anything, but we already have one of (if not the best) itx chassis on the market, so I don't think that will be a big focus.


----------



## Anoxy

Caselabs S1...the console killer. Something in that SIlverstone RVZ01 form factor.

Although that would go completely opposite to what CaseLabs has been doing with all their massive cases.


----------



## FrancisJF

Caselabs SM3?


----------



## Wiz766

This may be a silly question. Can a Monsta 80mm thick 360 rad(w/pull) fit in the 120.3 flex bay mount of a S8 with ATX mobo mount?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> i hope they release a better version of the case i just purchased so i want to kill myself lol.
> 
> i seem to have that luck with my cell phones


That is just how the cellphone industry is designed to work. Make people think they need to chuck $350+ @ a new cellphone every 9 months. (similar to GPUs, but more gains are had from a new GPU every year)


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This may be a silly question. Can a Monsta 80mm thick 360 rad(w/pull) fit in the 120.3 flex bay mount of a S8 with ATX mobo mount?


From the back edge of the mounting bracket to the edge of me r4be is 155mm. So I could put in a monsta with push/pull and have 50mm to spare.


----------



## Wiz766

Oh wow, thank you much for that specific and fast reponse!


----------



## gdubc

No problem! Quick and easy measure for me right now


----------



## Wiz766

I eneded up ordering the 40-46mm XSPC 360 rad since it will only be for one Titan. Good to know I can use the 80mm if needed.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


Such a sweet lookin' case...great options too...


----------



## Wiz766

Are there any tips and/or suggestions to a new Case Labs builder/owner once I get it?


----------



## iBored

Yea. Have fun.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Are there any tips and/or suggestions to a new Case Labs builder/owner once I get it?


That depends, do you want to spend way over your budget? Then read all the CL buildlogs.
If not, shut your computer/tablet/phone/whatever off right now...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> That depends, do you want to spend way over your budget? Then read all the CL buildlogs.
> If not, shut your computer/tablet/phone/whatever off right now...


I had no intentions of buying one in the first place and I did, that goes the same for all the water parts I ordered...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Yea. Have fun.


I think at this point with all that I ordered I am bound to have fun!
Just was wondering if any 'tricks' when assembling?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Snip
> 
> I think at this point with all that I ordered I am bound to have fun!
> Just was wondering if any 'tricks' when assembling?


Take your time and follow the instructions step by step. (Reading the instructions will NOT void your man-card in this situation







)

It's really straight forward. My STH10 took me less than an hour to assemble.

And again, have fun!!


----------



## Wiz766

All this talk is making me want this thing more and more! Being stationed over-seas sucks, I have roughly 3-4 more weeks to wait to get it.


----------



## Mega Man

Well in that case. Thank you for your service my friend


----------



## Wiz766

You are very welcome!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> All this talk is making me want this thing more and more! Being stationed over-seas sucks, I have roughly 3-4 more weeks to wait to get it.


Sorry you have to wait, I know waiting for anything sucks. However, I do want to extend a "thank you" from all of us at CaseLabs for your service to our country. Be sure to ask questions if you have any. We have the greatest community of builders and modders who are happy to help out newcomers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Take your time and follow the instructions step by step. (Reading the instructions will NOT void your man-card in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It's really straight forward. My STH10 took me less than an hour to assemble.
> 
> And again, have fun!!


Jeesh, it took me an hour to mod my 360 flex bay to accept a 480. I should have just cut the bottom off, but i was determined to keep a 2mm gap of aluminum to retain some rigidity.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, I know waiting for anything sucks. However, I do want to extend a "thank you" from all of us at CaseLabs for your service to our country. Be sure to ask questions if you have any. We have the greatest community of builders and modders who are happy to help out newcomers.


It is v\very heart warming knowing people still care let alone people with the same hobbies. I am looking forward to becoming a part of the CaseLabs community.


----------



## Mega Man

You and others keep me free! Of course I care! Unfortunately they keep cutting your pay and benefits. If I had my way they would triple them!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, I know waiting for anything sucks. However, I do want to extend a "thank you" from all of us at CaseLabs for your service to our country. Be sure to ask questions if you have any. We have the greatest community of builders and modders who are happy to help out newcomers.
> 
> 
> 
> It is v\very heart warming knowing people still care let alone people with the same hobbies. I am looking forward to becoming a part of the CaseLabs community.
Click to expand...

It's part of why I fit in so well with CaseLabs (I'm 3 states away from HQ). There is a culture of being proud to be an American company, with values that reach back to when companies were still proud to be innovative, caring companies that weren't out for a quick buck. Jim's father worked on NASA projects, my father was a Master Sergeant in the Army, one of my grandfathers was in the Corps of Engineers on D-Day, the other in the Navy. The things our parents handed down to us was something that seems to have been lost in modern day "business." We care about our products and even more so about the people who chose to buy them, because without them, we wouldn't be making more products.

Our community and our customers bolster our presence in the market. A lot of our products are designed with customer feedback as being a major crux in the decision making.


----------



## stickg1

I'm having a little trouble getting in contact with CL. I emailed twice within the past week. My work schedule and time difference has made phone contact more difficult so I was trying to do it with text. I just wanted to give more details because on my original order I wrote in the comments "exterior gunmetal, all internals black" but that might be a little vague. I just want to know their mind is where is mine is.

I just want doors, top, and front panels Gunmetal, and then all the frame and interior parts black. Also I didn't see an option for the left door to be standard window with ventilation, I wanted both doors like that but didn't see an option for it. However I have seen a couple of pictures with that configuration and want mine the same. There will be so much positive pressure I want as many vents as possible!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm having a little trouble getting in contact with CL. I emailed twice within the past week. My work schedule and time difference has made phone contact more difficult so I was trying to do it with text. I just wanted to give more details because on my original order I wrote in the comments "exterior gunmetal, all internals black" but that might be a little vague. I just want to know their mind is where is mine is.
> 
> *I just want doors, top, and front panels Gunmetal, and then all the frame and interior parts black.* Also I didn't see an option for the left door to be standard window with ventilation, I wanted both doors like that but didn't see an option for it. However I have seen a couple of pictures with that configuration and want mine the same. There will be so much positive pressure I want as many vents as possible!


this is what they do when you say that, i said outside white inside black and they did exactly that.

you ordering an s3?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, S3. Going to use my ASRock Z77 and GTX 760 air cooled until new components drop.


----------



## skupples

Anyone know when they revised the STH-10 side panel rad plates? The two that came with my case are flat, besides the end clips. The new one I just got in the mail is the same size & shape, the only difference is that they have folded in the top & bottom lip.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyone know when they revised the STH-10 side panel rad plates? The two that came with my case are flat, besides the end clips. The new one I just got in the mail is the same size & shape, the only difference is that they have folded in the top & bottom lip.


I'm guessing to stiffen it, all 4 of mine have rolled edges.


----------



## minicooper1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet lookin' case...great options too...
Click to expand...

Thank you

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm guessing to stiffen it, all 4 of mine have rolled edges.










i got that part, was just trying to figure out when the transition was made.


----------



## wermad

Why no 480 mount?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got that part, was just trying to figure out when the transition was made.


Oh, well, I got my side mounts in November/2013, so before that.


----------



## Wiz766

Can anyone give me the dimensions of the window on the front of the S8. The one next to the flex bay?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Can anyone give me the dimensions of the window on the front of the S8. The one next to the flex bay?


The front window on my S8 measures 4.25 inches x 8.75 inches.


----------



## Wiz766

Thanks!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Caselabs S1...the console killer. Something in that SIlverstone RVZ01 form factor.
> 
> Although that would go completely opposite to what CaseLabs has been doing with all their massive cases.


Eh, we're not opposed to going other directions, but honestly, I think the whole "Steambox" thing is pretty ridiculous. Who the hell wants to play games with a controller on a TV when they have a perfectly good mechanical keyboard and mouse and monitor? I mean, yeah, there's some games I play with a controller because it's optimal, but in reality that's about 1% of the games I own. I'm just hoping the next Wolfenstein doesn't turn out like the last one (so bad, so so very bad). Of course, I could just be telling you all of this to misdirect you! Or not... Or I am!!!!!!! Or, I'm not.... You'll have to wait and see, lol.

On a plus note, I'll be heading to the Pepsi center to watch the Avs Vs Wild on Pepsivision! That thing is AWWWWWWESOME. Maybe CL can get mini versions to sell for gamers and home theater buffs alike.....


----------



## Devastater6194

Hey there guys. Quick question. I'm from England and am considering buying a Caselabs S8 (one with horizontal mobo) and was just wondering what kind of customs charge I could expect. Is it just the tax I will be charged or more? Also how much is shipping roughly?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devastater6194*
> 
> Hey there guys. Quick question. I'm from England and am considering buying a Caselabs S8 (one with horizontal mobo) and was just wondering what kind of customs charge I could expect. Is it just the tax I will be charged or more? Also how much is shipping roughly?


The best way to get a quote is to put together a cart and email it to [email protected] with your delivery address for a full quote on international shipping. They have to do the calculations according to weight/size/etc.


----------



## Devastater6194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The best way to get a quote is to put together a cart and email it to [email protected] with your delivery address for a full quote on international shipping. They have to do the calculations according to weight/size/etc.


Yeah sent them a quick email yesterday but obviosly they are on holiday. I'm more interested in the customs charges as Caselabs obviously don't deal with that.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devastater6194*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The best way to get a quote is to put together a cart and email it to [email protected] with your delivery address for a full quote on international shipping. They have to do the calculations according to weight/size/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sent them a quick email yesterday but obviosly they are on holiday. I'm more interested in the customs charges as Caselabs obviously don't deal with that.
Click to expand...

Our CS department typically doesn't work Sundays regardless if it's a holiday or not (everyone needs a day off), but I'd expect you'll get an answer some time today.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devastater6194*
> 
> Yeah sent them a quick email yesterday but obviosly they are on holiday. I'm more interested in the customs charges as Caselabs obviously don't deal with that.


Well, I paid 1080 SEK for sales tax and custom charges for my S8 that cost 480 USD. But then again, Sweden and our taxes...

Probably less than 90 GBP since our 25% sales tax is pretty insane.


----------



## DanielCoffey

The DutyCalculator.com website will tell you about the expected 20% VAT on the case plus shipping as well as 6% duty on the case itself plus the £8 bill from Parcelforce to notify you that there is a bill.

I have just ordered a white S8 and the total cost including shipping for my case, options and accessories was $571. That translated to £355 at that day's exchange rate. I will therefore expect around £71 vat, £18 duty and the £8 fee.


----------



## Andiders

I'm new to this forum. Proud owner of an STH10, which was used in my custom build "Fenrir".

Have no buildlog on this forum, but I can provide some low resolution quickpics taken with my phone.

I do apoligize the poor quality but will eventually update with better pics.


----------



## wermad

Massive lighting









Welcome to the STH10 BroDaHood


----------



## OmNomNom

Hello, here´s few pictures of my caselabs sm8


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, I know waiting for anything sucks. However, I do want to extend a "thank you" from all of us at CaseLabs for your service to our country. Be sure to ask questions if you have any. We have the greatest community of builders and modders who are happy to help out newcomers.
> 
> 
> 
> It is v\very heart warming knowing people still care let alone people with the same hobbies. I am looking forward to becoming a part of the CaseLabs community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's part of why I fit in so well with CaseLabs (I'm 3 states away from HQ). There is a culture of being proud to be an American company, with values that reach back to when companies were still proud to be innovative, caring companies that weren't out for a quick buck. Jim's father worked on NASA projects, my father was a Master Sergeant in the Army, one of my grandfathers was in the Corps of Engineers on D-Day, the other in the Navy. The things our parents handed down to us was something that seems to have been lost in modern day "business." We care about our products and even more so about the people who chose to buy them, because without them, we wouldn't be making more products.
> 
> Our community and our customers bolster our presence in the market. A lot of our products are designed with customer feedback as being a major crux in the decision making.
Click to expand...

'Murica.


----------



## protzman

so can someone who is a bit more informed about hardware (OT a bit), but can anyone give a tad bit of info on upcoming 8XX series nvidia cards / new intel cpus coming anytime this summer? or are there not? might wanna upgrade from my S3 to an S5 so i can get 2 graphics cards to play starcitizen and SUPER ENJOY it


----------



## skupples

rumor has it that intel will drop in octoberish(?) and 8xx may not hit until december or january. We will hopefully see maxwell revealed @ computex.


----------



## minicooper1

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> rumor has it that intel will drop in octoberish(?) and 8xx may not hit until december or january. We will hopefully see maxwell revealed @ computex.


wow that long -____- thanks for the info tho


----------



## stickg1

I has a Maxwell! He's so cute!


----------



## Jimhans1

How cute. It came with a backplate? That's neat!


----------



## derickwm

That's much cuter than mine :sad-smile


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> How cute. It came with a backplate? That's neat!


looks like they dont come with it, but its only a 14.99$ part


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I had to order the backplate. I got one for the 750ti and the 760. I was worried about touching some leads on the back of the PCB against the heatpipes on my CPU cooler. I think that might be how my first card died. I feel much more comfortable with a backplate on the card. Especially when I'm swapping them out so often in such a small case.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I had to order the backplate. I got one for the 750ti and the 760. I was worried about touching some leads on the back of the PCB against the heatpipes on my CPU cooler. I think that might be how my first card died. I feel much more comfortable with a backplate on the card. Especially when I'm swapping them out so often in such a small case.


I wana get one for a physx card lol


----------



## stickg1

It might not be quite powerful enough for my soon to be S3 build. But it is pretty impressive still, I was playing Bioshock Infinite @60 FPS on Very High preset and my Kill-A-Watt was reading 100w!


----------



## stickg1

Speaking of the S3. I just got a response and my doors have been upgraded to standard window with ventilation on both side. Hooray!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Speaking of the S3. I just got a response and my doors have been upgraded to standard window with ventilation on both side. Hooray!


Great choice! I love that side panel. we got it on my gf's case im kinda jealous


----------



## Georgey123

Bit of a revision of my SM8, finally had the courage and some $$ for the acrylic tubing and some new fittings. Hope you enjoy







.


----------



## stren

Congrats to our newest members and yet more repeat offenders. It really says something about CL that so many people have bought a few of these cases which are not cheap!

@archert24
@akira749
@prefinity
@Michalius
@friskiest
@tomb1no-
@oc_geek
@minicooper1
@nkrader


----------



## derickwm

Over 300 members I see. You should do another giveaway, from your own personal stash of goodies


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Bit of a revision of my SM8, finally had the courage and some $$ for the acrylic tubing and some new fittings. Hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome!
I was worried a 240 and 360 would look empty. Thank you!
Can't wait for my SM8 to arrive =)


----------



## DanielCoffey

And please count me in too. I have just taken delivery of my first CaseLabs... a white S8.

She's empty at the moment because a Nanoxia DS6 is purring away under the table with absolutely no premonition that I will be ripping its guts out and moving everything to the S8. Build Log to follow in the Intel forum once I order tubing and fittings.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Over 300 members I see. You should do another giveaway, from your own personal stash of goodies


I vote you do it, and send me one of your 2011 Iceforce blocks. Kthanx









@Georgey123 Gorgeous!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Over 300 members I see. You should do another giveaway, from your own personal stash of goodies


^^^ 7990


----------



## Michalius

I have a Z77X-UP7 I haven't been able to find a home for. :shrug:

Also a Danger Den Crystal Bay Reservoir:



I picked it up during their closing sale. Would be kind of ironic to have a giveaway from the spiritual predecessor to Case Labs.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I have a Z77X-UP7 I haven't been able to find a home for. :shrug:
> 
> Also a Danger Den Crystal Bay Reservoir:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up during their closing sale. Would be kind of ironic to have a giveaway from the spiritual predecessor to Case Labs.


OH MY! GOD, that is beautiful! such a shame you cant buy these anymore


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I have a Z77X-UP7 I haven't been able to find a home for. :shrug:
> 
> Also a Danger Den Crystal Bay Reservoir:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up during their closing sale. Would be kind of ironic to have a giveaway from the spiritual predecessor to Case Labs.


It's really a shame that they closed down.







It was a loss for the community. DD made some really nice stuff. Some of their cases were stunning


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Bit of a revision of my SM8, finally had the courage and some $$ for the acrylic tubing and some new fittings. Hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Over 300 members I see. You should do another giveaway, from your own personal stash of goodies


lol you always causing trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^^^ 7990


Haha I need that for thief








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> It's really a shame that they closed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a loss for the community. DD made some really nice stuff. Some of their cases were stunning


Yeah they did, sadly they didn't adapt much as needs changed and those cases were soooo heavy. I still wish I'd got a real case from them before they shut.


----------



## wermad

He should give away that quad fire htpc build he recently completed


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> He should give away that quad fire htpc build he recently completed


Oh yeah I'm definitely willing to give away derick's stuff


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> It's really a shame that they closed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a loss for the community. DD made some really nice stuff. Some of their cases were stunning


Indeed. As a Pac NW resident and long-time PDXLAN attendee, I felt it pretty damn hard. Their cases and the builds I saw at PDXLAN were the very reason I went deep into PC enthusiast land in the first place.

Seeing you guys at PDXLAN really did help fill that void quite a bit, kind of like the new torchbearers for modders and enthusiasts.


----------



## minicooper1

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> It's really a shame that they closed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a loss for the community. DD made some really nice stuff. Some of their *cases were stunning*


sadly they were pretty but very non user friendly, my tower 26 was fully together for probobly like 15min for the 2 years i owned it due to needed the sides off to tinker and such with so many screws needed to remove before doing anything, which is the main reason I sold mine for a huge loss, i got tired of a case that was so much work to do anything inside of..

which brings me to why I love your guys's cases! it brings all the best parts of dangerden cases with NONE of the negitives (tons of screws holding everthing on, fingerprints everywhere, ALWAYS noticably dusty)

but ill always have a special place in my heart for DD as they are a local company and debbie always treated me great with all my specialty orders once a month


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Bit of a revision of my SM8, finally had the courage and some $$ for the acrylic tubing and some new fittings. Hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks fantastic! I think yours was one of the builds that inspired me to make my first CaseLabs purchase and overhaul my rig. Didn't you used to have a 240 rad on the bottom?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> sadly they were pretty but very non user friendly, my tower 26 was fully together for probobly like 15min for the 2 years i owned it due to needed the sides off to tinker and such with so many screws needed to remove before doing anything, which is the main reason I sold mine for a huge loss, i got tired of a case that was so much work to do anything inside of..
> 
> which brings me to why I love your guys's cases! it brings all the best parts of dangerden cases with NONE of the negitives (tons of screws holding everthing on, fingerprints everywhere, ALWAYS noticably dusty)
> 
> but ill always have a special place in my heart for DD as they are a local company and debbie always treated me great with all my specialty orders once a month


This - I mean there was a reason CL started and that's because the existing solutions weren't good enough, DD was one of those solutions that wasn't hitting the mark as much as I liked them.


----------



## cyphon

Anyone use the side radiator mounts? Considering using one of them (http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-radiator-side-mount/) instead of doing a floor mount like I originally planned...less dust


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Awesome!
> I was worried a 240 and 360 would look empty. Thank you!
> Can't wait for my SM8 to arrive =)


Thats what I thought as well, You will love your SM8. Enjoy your build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I vote you do it, and send me one of your 2011 Iceforce blocks. Kthanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Georgey123 Gorgeous!


Thanks XNine, without messaging you about shipping to AUS, I wouldn't have this awesome case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Haha, cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Looks fantastic! I think yours was one of the builds that inspired me to make my first CaseLabs purchase and overhaul my rig. Didn't you used to have a 240 rad on the bottom?


Thank you very much, yeh I used to have the 240 at the bottom but wanted to change things up, I actually prefer the rad in the front.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This - I mean there was a reason CL started and that's because the existing solutions weren't good enough, DD was one of those solutions that wasn't hitting the mark as much as I liked them.


Come to think of it, how did caselabs start?
I don't see any 'about us' on their site. Just curious.


----------



## protzman

they made like aluminum cases for things for the military and other companies and i guess just one of them was a nerd like the rest of us and decided there weren't many good offerings in the computer enthusiast area, so they made caselabs! But they still do all of their old stuff as well


----------



## VSG

This thread has more info: http://www.overclock.net/t/877654/welcome-to-case-labs/0_50


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Come to think of it, how did caselabs start?
> I don't see any 'about us' on their site. Just curious.


http://www.caselabs-store.com/about-us/


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thread has more info: http://www.overclock.net/t/877654/welcome-to-case-labs/0_50


haha i never saw this, fun reading thru this time capsule


----------



## iBored

No wonder the quality.
My case just got shipped! =)


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> No wonder the quality.
> My case just got shipped! =)


Ooh, what did you get?


----------



## wermad

I've had two Mountain Mods and a Danger Den DW-21. The MM were huge and are only rivaled by the TX series. Structurally, the main frame of the chassis is decent. CL does a better job with the two chassis I've had from them (TH10 and STH10). Danger den was more structurally sound but it was necessary as it was an acrylic case. Very nice design and details but there were some compromises. Also, they could easily crack.

CL has really addressed the short comings from these guys. They did a perfect job? Well, tbh, its not perfect but its better then DD and MM. Hell, its still so good, i sold my 900D for CL







.

Edit: might do a vid review of my STH10 soon.


----------



## stickg1

Can't wait for my S3!


----------



## Wiz766

10 days and still hasn't shipped







CaseLabs I am dying waiting.


----------



## skupples

My Flu has finally passed! I can finally get back to work tomorrow. Oof. My GPU section has been sitting out now for almost a week. Sounds like i'm going to have to tear down all the blocks now, not just re-tim & pad.







Specially since I found almost black plasticizer type buildup inside of my CPU block... Even though I was using Tygon Norprene...







Cleaning out micro-channel is such a PITA. Even a tooth brush barely does the job.


----------



## DanielCoffey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> 10 days and still hasn't shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs I am dying waiting.


Don't forget it is 10 working days and we have just had the Easter break.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Don't forget it is 10 working days and we have just had the Easter break.


No mercy from me. Holidays are no excuse for slack IMO from any business. Business perform well and succeed. Please forgive me if I offend anyone.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Flu has finally passed! I can finally get back to work tomorrow. Oof. My GPU section has been sitting out now for almost a week. Sounds like i'm going to have to tear down all the blocks now, not just re-tim & pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially since I found almost black plasticizer type buildup inside of my CPU block... Even though I was using Tygon Norprene...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning out micro-channel is such a PITA. Even a tooth brush barely does the job.


Congrats! Gl with the block cleaning. What I do is hook it up to my water heater drain. (After back washing the water heater' opening the drain till clear water flows.) Then wash it with the water both forwards and back. Blocks seen to come clean that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Don't forget it is 10 working days and we have just had the Easter break.
> 
> 
> 
> No mercy from me. Holidays are no excuse for slack IMO from any business. Business perform well and succeed. Please forgive me if I offend anyone.
Click to expand...

Then you should order a steel stamped case and not a hand made, built to order case. Then cry about the wait for them to hand make it

Please note I do not work for nor represent case labs in any way


----------



## Flamso

Oh yeah. I forgot to join the club! A build log will probably follow in about a month or so, planning to have it ready for Dreamhack Summer the 14th of June!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No mercy from me. Holidays are no excuse for slack IMO from any business. Business perform well and succeed. Please forgive me if I offend anyone.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I forgot to join the club! A build log will probably follow in about a month or so, planning to have it ready for Dreamhack Summer the 14th of June!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I forgot to join the club! A build log will probably follow in about a month or so, planning to have it ready for Dreamhack Summer the 14th of June!


Welcome, nice choice.


----------



## Kokin

I had to go through almost 1000 (500 each) posts to catch up in this club and the EK club. You guys seriously post a crazy amount each day!

Sorry for the long post, but it's been a while since I shared any part of my build here and I am too lazy to make a build log at the moment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> In an S3 you can mod the HDD bay to hold a ST30 with 1 set of 25mm fans, with 2mm to spare. Shadow_Foxx did it, I believe Kokin owns it now. You can also mod the PSU mount to shove it all the way to the other side of the case and fit a 45mm rad in there with fans on the other side of the bay.


You are correct! I believe I'm the only one with the S3 who is using 3 radiators with 3 windows (no top radiator) and no pedestal.

Here are some photos:




Regarding the side-mounted radiator, since I didn't have the ST30 and was stuck with a 35mm radiator (XSPC EX240), I did have to improvise by moving the PSU all the way to the side and placing pull fans on the PSU side of the radiator. Pictures below will show this:




Speaking of radiators, I took the chance to redo the white painting on my older rads since I bought a used RX240 that needed to be painted:



Finally, I routed my loop such that my tube res would act as a mini fountain. I usually see people put the tube intake at the top and the output at the bottom, but I decided to try putting both at the bottom.


----------



## cyphon

Getting started with my M10 : *Build Log*


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Welcome, nice choice.


Thanks! It will be a challenge! First time sleeving and stuff. Oh well, no compromises for once!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I had to go through almost 1000 (500 each) posts to catch up in this club and the EK club. You guys seriously post a crazy amount each day!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but it's been a while since I shared any part of my build here and I am too lazy to make a build log at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> In an S3 you can mod the HDD bay to hold a ST30 with 1 set of 25mm fans, with 2mm to spare. Shadow_Foxx did it, I believe Kokin owns it now. You can also mod the PSU mount to shove it all the way to the other side of the case and fit a 45mm rad in there with fans on the other side of the bay.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct! I believe I'm the only one with the S3 who is using 3 radiators with 3 windows (no top radiator) and no pedestal.
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the side-mounted radiator, since I didn't have the ST30 and was stuck with a 35mm radiator (XSPC EX240), I did have to improvise by moving the PSU all the way to the side and placing pull fans on the PSU side of the radiator. Pictures below will show this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of radiators, I took the chance to redo the white painting on my older rads since I bought a used RX240 that needed to be painted:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I routed my loop such that my tube res would act as a mini fountain. I usually see people put the tube intake at the top and the output at the bottom, but I decided to try putting both at the bottom.
Click to expand...

Dat fountain dough....interesting idea. I kind of want to try it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dat fountain dough....interesting idea. I kind of want to try it.


I'd like to see what people with longer tubes can do with it.









One could possibly run a hard line through a tube with multi-port top/bottom caps and have 2 different loops with just 1 tube (one loop just being a pass-through).


----------



## stickg1

Oh poo, if I decide I need more HDDs can I mount it to my 120.2 flex bay or do I have to buy a 120.1 flex bay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'd like to see what people with longer tubes can do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could possibly run a hard line through a tube with multi-port top/bottom caps and have 2 different loops with just 1 tube (one loop just being a pass-through).


I thought about trying that with me multi-port 250mm BP reservoir, buuut I'm going to put it off until next time so I can do a dual pump dual loop. *It Diva* has a guide on how to modify jet tubes and installing light sticks inside tube reservoirs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'd like to see what people with longer tubes can do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could possibly run a hard line through a tube with multi-port top/bottom caps and have 2 different loops with just 1 tube (one loop just being a pass-through).


That's basically how the aquacomputer fountain res works except that they have the bubble suppressor at the base to stop bubbles getting into the loop. Nice ideas for an S3, I might have to do something similar when I get round to it


----------



## stickg1

Nobody say S3 until I get mine, lol, I'm getting anxious!


----------



## PCModderMike

S3


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Don't forget it is 10 working days and we have just had the Easter break.
> 
> 
> 
> No mercy from me. Holidays are no excuse for slack IMO from any business. Business perform well and succeed. Please forgive me if I offend anyone.
Click to expand...

We already provide lead times to our customers and they understand that their item is fabricated from the ground up. We also appreciate our workers and our moral compass indicates that they deserve time with their families. We're not a conglomerate, we're not a multi-million dollar company who has slave labor in China making our products.


----------



## Wiz766

I completely understand. Just super stoked to get it!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Getting started with my M10 : *Build Log*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking great ! however that ram is screaming "WATER COOL MEH" ( seriously i am trying to get as many people contact gskill for them to put out a waterblock for this ram as that seems to be the only way they will listen )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> _*Don't forget it is 10 working days*_ and we have just had the Easter break.
> 
> 
> 
> No mercy from me. Holidays are no excuse for slack IMO from any business. Business perform well and succeed. Please forgive me if I offend anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*We already provide lead times to our customers*_ and they understand that their item is fabricated from the ground up. We also appreciate our workers and our moral compass indicates that they deserve time with their families. We're not a conglomerate, we're not a multi-million dollar company who has slave labor in China making our products.
Click to expand...


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looking great ! however that ram is screaming "WATER COOL MEH" ( seriously i am trying to get as many people contact gskill for them to put out a waterblock for this ram as that seems to be the only way they will listen )


Lol, I have debated about water cooling the RAM, however, I am deciding not to cause the heat sinks color fit into my theme real well. Also, they look pretty saweet on their own


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looking great ! however that ram is screaming "WATER COOL MEH" ( seriously i am trying to get as many people contact gskill for them to put out a waterblock for this ram as that seems to be the only way they will listen )


@Mega Man if you look in my build log there is a tutorial for using the EK water blocks with the G-Skill Ram


----------



## stren

As a reminder for those who need cases faster and think it's disgusting that people should have a day off then you can buy some of the cases through retailers such as PPCs who carry limited stock however you won't get the ability to customize the options *because* they have only one version of the case in stock.

So yes if ten days is too long you can still get a non-customizable CL via other means. If you want custom and instant then glhf


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Mega Man if you look in my build log there is a tutorial for using the EK water blocks with the G-Skill Ram


I think he means something easier like the dominator gt whereby the removable red heat spreader that gskill already have would then leave a flat surface for the block to attach to. That's one reason to pay the premium for GT's because you save on not having to buy the replacement heatspreaders. Of course for quad channel you don't really need high voltage or high speed ram so water cooling is less necessary than dual channel setups.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looking great ! however that ram is screaming "WATER COOL MEH" ( seriously i am trying to get as many people contact gskill for them to put out a waterblock for this ram as that seems to be the only way they will listen )
> 
> 
> 
> @Mega Man if you look in my build log there is a tutorial for using the EK water blocks with the G-Skill Ram
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Mega Man if you look in my build log there is a tutorial for using the EK water blocks with the G-Skill Ram
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means something easier like the dominator gt whereby the removable red heat spreader that gskill already have would then leave a flat surface for the block to attach to. That's one reason to pay the premium for GT's because you save on not having to buy the replacement heatspreaders. Of course for quad channel you don't really need high voltage or high speed ram so water cooling is less necessary than dual channel setups.
Click to expand...

yes, i just want a block that fits on the t channel but what i really mean is for people to just pester gskill into making it lol !~ i dont care if they use it or not i did not know he ment taking off the heatspreaders.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, i just want a block that fits on the t channel but what i really mean is for people to just pester gskill into making it lol !~ i dont care if they use it or not i did not know he ment taking off the heatspreaders.


Well to be honest when corsair did make a waterblock for the dominators, they made it out of aluminum so be careful what you ask for.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34703

such a fail


----------



## stickg1

No way man, from the second I submit my order I expect the entire staff to work night and day until it ships!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, i just want a block that fits on the t channel but what i really mean is for people to just pester gskill into making it lol !~ i dont care if they use it or not i did not know he ment taking off the heatspreaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest when corsair did make a waterblock for the dominators, they made it out of aluminum so be careful what you ask for.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34703
> 
> such a fail
Click to expand...

i did see that and it made me LOL ESP the fact they are corsair...... i mean come on....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No way man, from the second I submit my order I expect the entire staff to work night and day until it ships!


......... then you need to buy a steel stamped case ! instead of a work of art !~


----------



## stickg1

But I'm special


----------



## Mopar63

Nothing great in life truly comes quickly or cheap. Caselabs cases are worth the extra cost and the wait.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I completely understand. Just super stoked to get it!


Oh, no worries, I know how it is. I'm itching for my S3 as well. Whenever you buy new gear there's always the anxiousness of getting it.


----------



## Jimhans1

As my gunsmith has said many times "Cheap, Fast, Good; pick two, because you can't get all three!"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> As a reminder for those who need cases faster and think it's disgusting that people should have a day off then you can buy some of the cases through retailers such as PPCs who carry limited stock however you won't get the ability to customize the options *because* they have only one version of the case in stock.
> 
> So yes if ten days is too long you can still get a non-customizable CL via other means. If you want custom and instant then glhf


I believe its only ppcs.com that may have pre-assembled cases. I know first hand fcpu.com is a custom order that goes off to CL







.

Mine actually reached the seven working days and I got a hold of CL. They had it ready for shipping and got it in the next couple of days. It is worth the waiting period imho


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> As a reminder for those who need cases faster and think it's disgusting that people should have a day off then you can buy some of the cases through retailers such as PPCs who carry limited stock however you won't get the ability to customize the options *because* they have only one version of the case in stock.
> 
> So yes if ten days is too long you can still get a non-customizable CL via other means. If you want custom and instant then glhf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its only ppcs.com that may have pre-assembled cases. I know first hand fcpu.com is a custom order that goes off to CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mine actually reached the seven working days and I got a hold of CL. They had it ready for shipping and got it in the next couple of days. It is worth the waiting period imho
Click to expand...

It's worth every second of the wait, I have no problem waiting for anything from Caselabs.









NCIX currently stocks S3 and S5's, but again they are only available in pre-configured versions. Imo part of the main appeal of buying a new case from CaseLabs is being able to order it as you want.


----------



## wermad

Ah, forgot ncix is carrying them too


----------



## stickg1

My order status has been updated to shipped!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My order status has been updated to shipped!


I'll call Jim and Kevin and have them hold it on the dock for a day or two,


----------



## stickg1

LOL pure evil!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> LOL pure evil!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Nothing great in life truly comes quickly or cheap. Caselabs cases are worth the extra cost and the wait.


Most of the used parts I've gotten have been cheap AND shipped quickly!









In seriousness, quality always comes at a price and it's very much worth the wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My order status has been updated to shipped!


S3! S3! S3!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We already provide lead times to our customers and they understand that their item is fabricated from the ground up. We also appreciate our workers and our moral compass indicates that they deserve time with their families. We're not a conglomerate, we're not a multi-million dollar company who has slave labor in China making our products.


I'd buy an American made iPhone even if it was $100 more. Just to keep some jobs here in the USA.


----------



## stren

It's kinda like buying a new car, you could take the one they have in the lot or wait for the exact one you want to be made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'd buy an American made iPhone even if it was $100 more. Just to keep some jobs here in the USA.


I'll pay more for american made things that are equivalent or better quality than the alternatives. But on the other hand there's no point in competing on making cheap crap which is why I don't believe in subsidizing poorly run, failing companies just based on patriotism







I'd rather see those companies fail and something good come from the ashes that does compete and do well. I guess it gets complicated fast though. So glad that CL keeps engineering and manufacturing here without skimping on quality.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Well true, I've purchased Honda Civic Si's in the past because I thought they were better machines, I'm driving a 2013 Si around now, but now that the Focus ST turned out decent, I'd consider the brand more next time.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Well true, I've purchased Honda Civic Si's in the past because I thought they were better machines, I'm driving a 2013 Si around now, but now that the Focus ST turned out decent, I'd consider the brand more next time.


Car companies can get complicated quickly though, even "foreign cars" get assembled in the US, and "domestic" cars can still use a ton of parts made outside the US. When you buy Ford vs Honda are you really contributing more to US salaries or not?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Car companies can get complicated quickly though, even "foreign cars" get assembled in the US, and "domestic" cars can still use a ton of parts made outside the US. When you buy Ford vs Honda are you really contributing more to US salaries or not?


That and the massive amount of variables with cars. So I guess cars are whatever. Feels good to buy CaseLabs or Lutro0 though. Mostly Cus I know the value of a good job nowadays... Investing back into the local economy etc... This isn't the late 90's anymore where you could get any job within reach. Now you have to be lucky and pray as well.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Car companies can get complicated quickly though, even "foreign cars" get assembled in the US, and "domestic" cars can still use a ton of parts made outside the US. When you buy Ford vs Honda are you really contributing more to US salaries or not?


my Mitsubishi was assembled in Thailand.


----------



## stren

ok I guess I meant "some" "foreign" cars lol


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ok I guess I meant "some" "foreign" cars lol


Some models of some cars is a good way

like bmw, i think its the x3 and the z4 are the only ones made here. either way I suppose your right as if they make any cars here you are paying for those workers wages by buying a car from that company regardless of where that specific car was assembled.


----------



## Wiz766

Born in American, made in America. Bought Case Labs and some Schiit Audio.


----------



## NKrader

where to find 5/8 passthru grommets? like the 3/4 ones that come with the case?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> where to find 5/8 passthru grommets? like the 3/4 ones that come with the case?


Try www.mcmaster.com they might have them!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try www.mcmaster.com they might have them!


http://www.mcmaster.com/#9307k48/=ron5sc

these ones?

on a side note, pack of 50 huh, at least I will have spares.


----------



## X-Nine

You could also make things, like earrings and toe rings and finger rings.... And... That's about it.


----------



## stickg1

I ordered on the 13th, shipment notification on the 24th, that's nine days, not bad at all! Considering it's a two tone case AND I just changed the order for a different left door on the 21st!

On the last page I made some comments followed by a smiley face, failed attempt at sarcasm. I guess I should have used the







emoticon instead.









I was poking fun at a previous post and responses to it, not being serious.

Anyway, I'm pretty pumped! Pics to come!


----------



## Wiz766

Mine just shipped as well! Super stoked!!! Just put the block on my Titan in prep.


----------



## PCModderMike

Everyone is so pumped and stoked...I can't help myself to also get excited!!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You could also make things, like earrings and toe rings and finger rings.... And... That's about it.


unfortunatly my ears have an ID of 1in.. so they wouldnt fit.. :'(


----------



## stickg1

*Estimated delivery :*
Wed 4/30/2014
BLUFFTON, SC US

So I have 4.5 days to come up with an excuse to be "sick" on Wednesday the 30th!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> *Estimated delivery :*
> Wed 4/30/2014
> BLUFFTON, SC US
> 
> So I have 4.5 days to come up with an excuse to be "sick" on Wednesday the 30th!


Tell them you caught FIV!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> *Estimated delivery :*
> Wed 4/30/2014
> BLUFFTON, SC US
> 
> So I have 4.5 days to come up with an excuse to be "sick" on Wednesday the 30th!


Joining the horizontal motherboard brotherhood, woot!


----------



## skupples

the wires... all the wires... so many wires, so long wires, wires so long, i are losing mind.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the wires... all the wires... so many wires, so long wires, wires so long, *i are losing mind*.


evidently....


----------



## X-Nine

Just sleeve them with MDPC and you'll love them


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just sleeve them with MDPC and you'll love them


or lutro, just saying.


----------



## skupples

They are sleeved.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just sleeve them with MDPC and you'll love them
> 
> 
> 
> or lutro, just saying.
Click to expand...

MDPC is the original and still the best.

On another note, just bought one of these:
http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> On another note, just bought one of these:
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/


I have the Das media keyboard before they introduced the volume knob. One of the best computer purchases I have ever made.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> On another note, just bought one of these:
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Das media keyboard before they introduced the volume knob. One of the best computer purchases I have ever made.
Click to expand...

Good to hear! I have a Max Keyboard (black switches) but I'm looking for something a little more solid and quiet (build quality and blues). The lack of backlighting kind of sucks, but the dedicated media keys without a functions key is a major plus.


----------



## Pheozero

I would get that new Ultimate edition in a heartbeat if I didn't have my mind set on a Ducky Shine 3.

I still might get it...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I ordered on the 13th, shipment notification on the 24th, that's nine days, not bad at all! Considering it's a two tone case AND I just changed the order for a different left door on the 21st!
> 
> On the last page I made some comments followed by a smiley face, failed attempt at sarcasm. I guess I should have used the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emoticon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was poking fun at a previous post and responses to it, not being serious.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty pumped! Pics to come!


no it did i was pounding in my point to "the other"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just sleeve them with MDPC and you'll love them
> 
> 
> 
> or lutro, just saying.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just sleeve them with MDPC and you'll love them
> 
> 
> 
> or lutro, just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MDPC is the original and still the best.
Click to expand...









NO Compromises


----------



## X-Nine

I think this summer is going to be pretty exciting. The Lab is quite busy on some new projects, and we're thinking about doing an AMA style event sometime in the next couple of months. Just trying to get things ironed out schedule wise since the Lab is hard at work and between school, the clinic and my time working for CL, I only have Sundays off. I think we can get it together though. Only question is, what venue....


----------



## VSG

XNine, what do you do other than being a rep for CaseLabs?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> XNine, what do you do other than being a rep for CaseLabs?


Vet Tech and going to school for my associates/vet tech certification.


----------



## VSG

That explains the school and clinic part, I have great respect for good vets. Two irresponsible vets in my home country caused the death of 3 of my dogs by incorrect diagnosis and treatment but since then I have made a point to "vet the vets" so everything good for now.


----------



## stickg1

I put some sleeve and heatshrink on a few of the fans I plan to use. Used the dark gray Teleios from Lutro0. I also will be using black, light gray, and possibly yellow in the build.


----------



## Mega Man

did you ever look into mdpc ?


----------



## stickg1

I have, I don't like international shipping when it can be avoided. Plus I already had 20 to 30 feet of all those colors on hand. I did order some pins, crimpers, and connectors to make some custom length cables.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> MDPC is the original and still the best.
> 
> On another note, just bought one of these:
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/


Having used both I'd say they are very very close and the edge I would give to Lutro0's sleeve, it's also cheaper and easier to get I believe though I haven't seen Nils doing his "only open 2 hours a week at a random time" thing recently. They are both very good so it can at times come down to getting the exact shade you want. I use MDPC but only because I bought a ton and need to use it up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vet Tech and going to school for my associates/vet tech certification.


Just remember to NEVER GIVE Basenji's the Leptospirosis vaccine & you should be good.



Bourbon & Ruby thank you in advance.


----------



## stickg1

I found this nice 140mm Akasa Viper PWM fan with yellow blades that I want to use as the only exhaust for my S3. PWM controlled by CPU heat to help push out the hot air. Then there will be 4 intakes, the Silverstone FN121-P's that I have. I'm thinking I'm going to sprinkle in some yellow sleeving here or there to make that 140mm Akasa match better. What do you think?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I found this nice 140mm Akasa Viper PWM fan with yellow blades that I want to use as the only exhaust for my S3. PWM controlled by CPU heat to help push out the hot air. Then there will be 4 intakes, the Silverstone FN121-P's that I have. I'm thinking I'm going to sprinkle in some yellow sleeving here or there to make that 140mm Akasa match better. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect match!

Yoou can also match it with Mayhems Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That explains the school and clinic part, I have great respect for good vets. Two irresponsible vets in my home country caused the death of 3 of my dogs by incorrect diagnosis and treatment but since then I have made a point to "vet the vets" so everything good for now.


Fortunately the Veterinary field is much more regulated in the US than any other country in the world, and most states won't allow you to do many things unless you're certified (or an actual Dr.) Once I'm certified then i can admin controlled drugs, take radiographs on my own, among other things. Plus, better pay (but still not what we deserve). We're actually paid about half what human nurses are, and we have to know several species, tons of pharmacology, radiology, medical math, anesthesia... We're basically a Dr compared to human nurses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vet Tech and going to school for my associates/vet tech certification.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to NEVER GIVE Basenji's the Leptospirosis vaccine & you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Bourbon & Ruby thank you in advance.
Click to expand...

Boxers and sight hounds are sensitive to acepromazine, many breeds like collies and certain shepherds cannot receive ivermectin (heartgard) because of a genetic mutation that will result in death (MDR1 gene mutation), fat animals don't do well with lipid soluble drugs (too much fat won't allow the brain to get any sometimes have to double or triple the dose).. Yeah, it gets complicated, Lol. Even animals in breeds that aren't likely to be sensitive to a particular drug or vaccine can be. They're just like humans, so it has to go by a case by case basis some times. Today I met a lab that had bad vaccine reactions, so they all have to be given two weeks apart because all of them at the same time makes her extremely ill.

But if anyone ever tells you that vaccinating in general is a bad idea, tell them that their an idiot, because vaccinations are essential for a healthy population (in humans too).

And don't ever let a monkey throw urine in your face, you will get Herpes B and die. True story.


----------



## skupples

Apparently I picked up the wrong size SLI links (41-69mm) I guess that means the other size (22-31mm) is the correct size for standard tri-sli layout?


----------



## Jimhans1

Correct, if there is only a single slot separating the cards (ie slots 1-3-5 for tri sli/cfx), you would want the 22-31mm units. The 41-69mm's are for 2-3 slot separation(ie slots 1-4-7 for tri).


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Correct, if there is only a single slot separating the cards (ie slots 1-3-5 for tri sli/cfx), you would want the 22-31mm units. The 41-69mm's are for 2-3 slot separation(ie slots 1-4-7 for tri).


That sounds about right


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Correct, if there is only a single slot separating the cards (ie slots 1-3-5 for tri sli/cfx), you would want the 22-31mm units. The 41-69mm's are for 2-3 slot separation(ie slots 1-4-7 for tri).


Thanks!

Getting this info 2 months ago (out of the watercooling thread) was like pulling teeth. EK or BP may say so on their site, but PPC/FCPU only show "for dual slot/ect" for the pre-cut crystal links.

+1

Now to decide if I should delay potential progress just to get links in, or if I should just use the EK view blocker of death.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*






Vaccines are great, assuming your breed of dog doesn't have a genetic disapproval w/ them like Basenji & Lepto. Took Bourbon almost a week, & 3 days in the hospital to get over that vaccine.


----------



## stickg1

My pup just ate a bunch of the kids Easter candy


----------



## skupples




----------



## pathfindercod

Bluffton eh? I use to be a part owner of Computer Dynamics when it was in Port Royal just before the bridge that goes over to walmart. Way before best but or anything. I left the Beaufort area in 97.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> *Estimated delivery :*
> Wed 4/30/2014
> BLUFFTON, SC US
> 
> So I have 4.5 days to come up with an excuse to be "sick" on Wednesday the 30th!


----------



## NKrader

so i just ordered a 2x 140mm fan mount for the front, didnt really think but im wondering if this will fit with a radiator installed in the top of my s5

no radiator installed in front just fans and a 360 installed on top


----------



## skupples

"Bottom Accessory Mounts -Tubing Management (pair 120mm)" are meant to go into the 120.1 holes covered by blanks that partition the top & bottom sections yes? =( I think i'm going to drill a hole through the blank then use a pass through. I have like 4 of these pieces, but they look really bad. Would look allot better if they sat flush.


----------



## iBored

Can I join the club in 24hr?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Can I join the club in 24hr?


pics or it didn't happen









--

peeps, should I go for another gpu? Would it be that much better? Does it justify the additional costs?


----------



## VSG

Not if you still have that 7970 Matrix









Seriously though: 2-way SLI/CFX is definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Good to hear! I have a Max Keyboard (black switches) but I'm looking for something a little more solid and quiet (build quality and blues). The lack of backlighting kind of sucks, but the dedicated media keys without a functions key is a major plus.


I'm not a big fan of the volume knob since I think it looks tacky on a keyboard, but I'm used to having media functions on FN keys. I just bought a CODE keyboard from WASD last week (MX Greens) and it's amazing coming from a KBT Race (MX Browns).


----------



## VSG

I really want to try out the greens and the clears but I have a CM Storm Trigger in MX Blue and a Roccat Ryos MK Pro in MX Brown that do very well for me.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I found this nice 140mm Akasa Viper PWM fan with yellow blades that I want to use as the only exhaust for my S3. PWM controlled by CPU heat to help push out the hot air. Then there will be 4 intakes, the Silverstone FN121-P's that I have. I'm thinking I'm going to sprinkle in some yellow sleeving here or there to make that 140mm Akasa match better. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Had a total of 7 yellow Vipers at one point, and the biggest mistake I made was trying to change the color just to keep the fans...
Should have sucked it up, made my build yellow, and gone on with life, 'cause those fans are AWESOME!!!
The cut of the blades is what keeps me looking. They're so beautiful!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My pup just ate a bunch of the kids Easter candy


My new little Welsh Corgi puppy did the same!








We have to keep him separated from our other, a very old Black Shepherd who's time is soon to come with cancer, because the little boy wants to play with the old man, and the old man can't take it.
Sad, but at least he's comfortable and safe at home, and can live out his days.









Thanks - T


----------



## iBored

Case arrived!
Unboxing my White-Gunmetal sm8 in 3hrs!
Exams around the corner so books first.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the volume knob since I think it looks tacky on a keyboard, but I'm used to having media functions on FN keys. I just bought a CODE keyboard from WASD last week (MX Greens) and it's amazing coming from a KBT Race (MX Browns).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I really want to try out the greens and the clears but I have a CM Storm Trigger in MX Blue and a Roccat Ryos MK Pro in MX Brown that do very well for me.


Nice - I wanted to do a mech ten keyless keyboard review when I cleared my backlog of reviews, you guys are getting me even more excited to do it!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the volume knob since I think it looks tacky on a keyboard, but I'm used to having media functions on FN keys. I just bought a CODE keyboard from WASD last week (MX Greens) and it's amazing coming from a KBT Race (MX Browns).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like the CODE version of the WASD keyboard?


----------



## iBored

Putting it together is taking way longer than I thought it would.




Spoiler: UNBOXING






a little bent here...


2 holes that screws just wouldn't fit in...



Something else made of aluminum...


Color comparison with some leftover parts from a friend's build...


And the genius in me that didn't read the manual to know top panel goes on before the front and rear.











Stay tuned.. Removing the panels and putting them back.
Will edit on this post later!

Finally..
Aluminum!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Putting it together is taking way longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UNBOXING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little bent here...
> 
> 
> 2 holes that screws just wouldn't fit in...
> 
> 
> 
> Something else made of aluminum...
> 
> 
> Color comparison with some leftover parts from a friend's build...
> 
> 
> And the genius in me that didn't read the manual to know top panel goes on before the front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.. Removing the panels and putting them back.
> Will edit on this post later!


LOL, don't worry man, lots of people don't read the directions (myself included). Why read directions, WE'RE MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!














Congrats on the new case and thank you!


----------



## Kokin

I just got a nice deal on a R9 290 locally and in my excitement to try it out, I am temporarily leaving my 7950 in a floating state since I don't have time to disassemble my loop.

The reference 290 does seriously run very hot at 92~95C, but it's not much louder than my GTs running at 900RPM. This changes if I manually up the fan speeds to over 40%, but the sound is unpleasant to hear. My plan is to add a waterblock and possibly painting a backplate if I purchase one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nice - I wanted to do a mech ten keyless keyboard review when I cleared my backlog of reviews, you guys are getting me even more excited to do it!


I have yet to do a build log for my Mercury S3 but at this rate, I won't start it until I'm done with finals in a few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> How do you like the CODE version of the WASD keyboard?


Very happy with it. Build quality is much better than anything I've tried before and it certainly beats a Filco or DAS, but the price does reflect this. If you don't care about the backlighting, I would recommend going with a naked V2 keyboard (No backlighting, black backplate instead of white) for ~$100 and getting yourself customized keycaps. Below is an example from WASD FB page:



The only thing that I didn't like was the price, but the quality is well worth it. The MX Green version was $165 + $15 tax and I just picked it up from their store since I live just a few miles away from WASD.


----------



## skupples

I wish MX clears were easier to find.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wish MX clears were easier to find.


Don't we all.......Think the WASD Code versions have them available tho


----------



## PCModderMike

Almost time to fill 'er up.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wish MX clears were easier to find.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all.......Think the WASD Code versions have them available tho
Click to expand...

Yes WASD CODE is available in MX Green and MX Clear in both 87-Key and 104-Key


----------



## skupples

Ifht have to look into that. I was hoping the new corsair RGB would come in clears.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> How do you like the CODE version of the WASD keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with it. Build quality is much better than anything I've tried before and it certainly beats a Filco or DAS, but the price does reflect this. If you don't care about the backlighting, I would recommend going with a naked V2 keyboard (No backlighting, black backplate instead of white) for ~$100 and getting yourself customized keycaps. Below is an example from WASD FB page:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I didn't like was the price, but the quality is well worth it. The MX Green version was $165 + $15 tax and I just picked it up from their store since I live just a few miles away from WASD.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this info!









I currently have a Filco MX Blue and in the past I had a DAS MX Brown so your comparision give me a nice idea! I really like my Filco I must admit but i'm looking at a backlight one so a CODE MX Green could be a nice option


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Almost time to fill 'er up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking really nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Thanks for this info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a Filco MX Blue and in the past I had a DAS MX Brown so your comparision give me a nice idea! I really like my Filco I must admit but i'm looking at a backlight one so a CODE MX Green could be a nice option


No probs. The heaviness of the Greens may take a day or two to adjust to, but I couldn't be more content with them. MX Blue/Brown/Red are way too light and are easy to make mistakes with, but I do feel like you can type on them faster. I'm not exactly a quick typist to begin with though (60~70 WPM).


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Almost time to fill 'er up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes WASD CODE is available in MX Green and MX Clear in both 87-Key and 104-Key


amazing keyboard i have the 87 green


----------



## NKrader

and just fyi for the club info,

my case is an s5, white/black


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> and just fyi for the club info,
> 
> my case is an s5, white/black


How could Stren miss this fine detail?!


----------



## X-Nine

Some gorgeous shots of the SMA8 that will be reviewed by Jesse Lamba over at The Modzoo.


----------



## P3nnywise

excellent,. more pics, more pics


----------



## Konoko

I'm deciding on the side panels for an S3...somewhat stuck, need opinions!

I want to build a full WC loop once tax returns come through but until then id be running an h100i and the stock cooler on a GTX690.

Im worried if I get double windowed sidepanels it will suffocate. The h100i would be @ the front with SP120s and id have af120s in the vented roof piece, and an AF140 exhaust.
Ambient room temp is about 20degC

Thoughts ?


----------



## Wiz766

*- 4/30/2014 - Wednesday 4:41 am
On FedEx vehicle for delivery CHANTILLY, VA*
WOOOO HOOOO, BUT now I have to wait another week or two for my pouch to deliver it.














Being stationed over seas sucks!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konoko*
> 
> I'm deciding on the side panels for an S3...somewhat stuck, need opinions!
> 
> I want to build a full WC loop once tax returns come through but until then id be running an h100i and the stock cooler on a GTX690.
> 
> Im worried if I get double windowed sidepanels it will suffocate. The h100i would be @ the front with SP120s and id have af120s in the vented roof piece, and an AF140 exhaust.
> Ambient room temp is about 20degC
> 
> Thoughts ?


I think if you do top and flex bay as intake and rear as exhaust with standard or XL windows you will be solid!







That is what I am doing with my S8. Standard window 360mm rad intake, H105 intake, 120/140 rear exhaust.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> excellent,. more pics, more pics


Long time no see P3nnywise!

Good to see you back!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konoko*
> 
> I'm deciding on the side panels for an S3...somewhat stuck, need opinions!
> 
> I want to build a full WC loop once tax returns come through but until then id be running an h100i and the stock cooler on a GTX690.
> 
> Im worried if I get double windowed sidepanels it will suffocate. The h100i would be @ the front with SP120s and id have af120s in the vented roof piece, and an AF140 exhaust.
> Ambient room temp is about 20degC
> 
> Thoughts ?


I am running this basic setup in mine with a window on the GPU side and a solid panel on the back. I am using a Water 2.0 Extreme in the front with push/pull (4x120mm) as intake and set on silent. I am using dual 140mm Fractal fans at the top as intake and a single Fractal 140 at the rear for exhaust and have great cooling for the entire system, you should be fine.


----------



## stickg1

My S3 was delivered! I'm 40 miles away though









I have a few hours of work to crank out then it's unboxing time!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My S3 was delivered! I'm 40 miles away though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few hours of work to crank out then it's unboxing time!


LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## skupples

GET IN MY BELLY!!!

OK seriously though. I'm having serious issues figuring out how to tube my sth10. Think I'm going to have to bust out The drill.

Also... What would you all recommend I use to cut the plates used to separate the pedestals and main cabinet area?


----------



## Ovrclck

Step-bit is your friend.









Edit: For tube routing, piece of cake.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Step-bit is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: For tube routing, piece of cake.


I'm talking about cutting the divider plate in half. I have a bench mounted table saw but im not sure what kind of blade would be required for cutting metal this thick.

All the blades recommended for aluminum are like 60-99$. >< gotta be a cheaper option.


----------



## kgtuning

I use a jigsaw and file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I use a jigsaw and file


Ha.. Could just take me sawzall to it but that would be messy...

What bit do you use in your jig?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ha.. Could just take me sawzall to it but that would be messy...
> 
> What bit do you use in your jig?


To be honest I can't remember but I want to say 18-24.. When I get home from work I'll look.


----------



## seross69

I use a 32 tooth blade in my sawzall clamp it down good and then clean it up with a file. as long as you have the grommet material from Case labes it does not have to be perfect.. just my


----------



## stickg1

It's here! It's gorgeous! Okay a couple pics before I tear my SUGO apart and transplant.

Sorry Luna! It's not the giant box of jerky you ordered!



Flash ON


Flash OFF


Fans and sleeving


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I use a 32 tooth blade in my sawzall clamp it down good and then clean it up with a file. as long as you have the grommet material from Case labes it does not have to be perfect.. just my


I'm mostly trying to cut it down so that it still fits with a UT60 480 in the flex bays.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm mostly trying to cut it down so that it still fits with a UT60 480 in the flex bays.


If you use a jig saw with a 24-tpi blade, you could do a scroll cut in the profile of the rad and flex-bay on that separator plate! I'm planning on doing that with mine this weekend, for the same reason.
Or, I'm gonna order a 120.3 flex bay rad mount and go the easy way........ Lol, have not decided yet. I'll probably go the 480-route


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Almost time to fill 'er up.


damn man looking good. I've almost recently been considering upping to a S5 instead of my S3 so i could get back into water cooling. The S3 was just a tad bit too cramped during watercooling for me. You think my prefabbed cords that fit my S3 pretty snugly would be able to make the same cable runs in the S5? That'd be the only reason i'd get it is if i dont have to remake/rebuy new cables!


----------



## skupples

I ended up using a 360 flex bay adapter for my 480 because I didn't feel like waiting another week or spending the money. It cane with the case so I made use of it. All I had to do was cut out the bottom so that I could put 4 fans on it.

Look forward to seeing if/how your cut turns out. Not sure if I have the leet skills to get it done.


----------



## stickg1

Would you guys quit talking and look at my case!? Sheesh!


----------



## socketus

too lazy to look back .. is that gunmetal or gray / grey ?

its a beaut tho !


----------



## stickg1

Gunmetal exterior / black interior

Still a lot of work to be done though, all the cables need shortening/lengthening and general tidying.


----------



## Jimhans1

What did you do with the 760??? I thought the 750 was for the sg08 system.......


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What did you do with the 760??? I thought the 750 was for the sg08 system.......


Well I'm still working on the PCIe cables. The 750ti doesn't need cables so I threw it in there. Also my neighbor has expressed interest in my GTX 760 so when he comes up with the cash it will likely go to him and I'll wait for some new cards to drop. Until then the 750 ti is my little workhorse.


----------



## Jimhans1

Cool beans.


----------



## stickg1

So my 750ti does 1400MHz on the core easily, the only limitation I have found, I believe, is the 75w limit that the motherboard can provide. I'm interested in seeing some more powerful Maxwell cards.

EDIT:

Anyway, I threw together a little log to make it easier to see the progress, you can find it in my sig.


----------



## skupples

Anyone used the Neiko or Irwin branded step bits? My expensive dewalt bit has gone MIA (brother probably acquired it) and I really don't feel like spending another $70 on that bit.


----------



## Jimhans1

I've not used the Neiko, but I've used the Irwin to good effect!


----------



## wermad

Finally got to change out my buttons for green led ones. The reset/hdd led is also green







. Excuse the crappy pic







:


----------



## stickg1

Werm does the entire switch need to be changed or just an LED on the inside? I would prefer white instead of the blue/red I have now.


----------



## Mega Man

Entire switch. But it is probably easier then having to change led


----------



## wermad

Yup, as Mega said, the entire button assembly can be swapped out. Got mine through ppcs.com @ $12 a piece. Looks like you can disassemble it, maybe possible to do a swap if you can crack one upon. Its easier just to swap the entire thing imho.

They do have white led versions:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_374_375&products_id=22158

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_374_412&products_id=23266


----------



## skupples

That got me thinking... Any 3.5 device will fit in that plate, right?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That got me thinking... Any 3.5 device will fit in that plate, right?


On the sth10?









Caselabs has a disclaimer that there is no audio and usb integrated to the I/o plate. Instead you got a 3.5 opening. They sell a Silverstone I/o. I got mine a bit cheaper through Amazon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> On the sth10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caselabs has a disclaimer that there is no audio and usb integrated to the I/o plate. Instead you got a 3.5 opening. They sell a Silverstone I/o. I got mine a bit cheaper through Amazon.


Yeah, i'm aware the one they sell is just 3.0. Trying to find a similar one on amazon/newegg that actually has 3.0, but no other ports. No white ones of course.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Almost time to fill 'er up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man looking good. I've almost recently been considering upping to a S5 instead of my S3 so i could get back into water cooling. The S3 was just a tad bit too cramped during watercooling for me. You think my prefabbed cords that fit my S3 pretty snugly would be able to make the same cable runs in the S5? That'd be the only reason i'd get it is if i dont have to remake/rebuy new cables!
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Do the cables you're using in your S3 have any slack at all to them? If so, you should have no problem using them in an S5. I love it's size, it's not as big as my SM5 (but by CaseLabs standards neither are "big") but it still has enough room to run a nice loop and make it look clean.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i'm aware the one they sell is just 3.0. Trying to find a similar one on amazon/newegg that actually has 3.0, but no other ports. No white ones of course.


If you are looking for a white one try this


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If you are looking for a white one try this


Thanks, might have to grab that...

Definitely closer to white than the silver FP32-E from Silverstone.

I wonder how hard it would be to get the print off of the Akasa.

+1


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i'm aware the one they sell is just 3.0. Trying to find a similar one on amazon/newegg that actually has 3.0, but no other ports. No white ones of course.


So you only want the usb ports, no audio jacks?

You can go w/ this one though only one set of usb 3.0 and an ssd mount:



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_88_254&products_id=32089

or Akasa:



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_88_253&products_id=37407

A little bit of white paint will be in order to match your white STH10.


----------



## skupples

I'm not picky.... My computer is going to be pretty far away from my desk this time around. It may require getting a Keyboard w/ detachable USB cable so that I can buy a longer one. May have to crack open my mouse & extend its cable as well, or try using one of those USB extenders.

I could easily take a piece of my case to home depot for color matching.









I may grab 2 or three of these just to futz around with.


----------



## wermad

why not a wifi k/m setup? I'm using an extension on my Wave since it doesn't quite reach the rear of my case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> why not a wifi k/m setup? I'm using an extension on my Wave since it doesn't quite reach the rear of my case.


Iv'e not seen many wireless mechanical boards.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e not seen many wireless mechanical boards.


Ah, ok. Em mech keyboard


----------



## skupples




----------



## Pheozero




----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*


Niiiiiiiice!!


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*




I know only 3 days old, but still. All these shipped status updates makes me


----------



## stickg1

I love my case, it's the perfect size. I just hope they make some decent Z97 mini-ITX boards, Z87 had some good ones, but nothing worth upgrading my Z77E-ITX over. I just need one with an mSATA AND a mini-PCIe. No integrated wireless plz, let me put my own! I'm Interested in seeing what happens with that in the coming weeks.


----------



## gdubc

^I am interested in this also. It would be really nice if msi released a black and yellow upper tier itx board around the time I save up enough money for an s5 build....


----------



## seross69

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not picky.... My computer is going to be pretty far away from my desk this time around. It may require getting a Keyboard w/ detachable USB cable so that I can buy a longer one. May have to crack open my mouse & extend its cable as well, or try using one of those USB extenders.
> 
> I could easily take a piece of my case to home depot for color matching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may grab 2 or three of these just to futz around with.


The white on the asaka matches, i have a couplein my case and pics are in my log but i will try and get a new one up to day


----------



## Mega Man

so. here is a slight peak at my th10, gonna be doing a transfer today of my x79 system into it, only upgrades are PSU and dual 290xs ( have not bought the other 2, the one i was going to are 290s and not 290xs i realized before i bought, i may still buy them and just transfer them to my wifes rig, or i may switch to 295xs idk yet ( and give my wife at least 1 290x, use the other in my htpc, but i am leaning more to using the 7970 in the htpc idk yet either way i hope you like it ) and a 480 monsta !~ fans will not be permanent and i am trying to find a supplier for reasonably priced 4250/5400 gts trying to get the factory to respond, nice thing is my wife can ( and has ) called them, but it was for something else. may just see if they will sell me a min order of them idk

i love these PSUs and they match so well. wait till the lights light up, pretty sure i can make them all light up on command instead of when i plug into them, they have 1 wire to ground which seems to be led thinking about also installing some RGBs in them as well to light up how i want we will see. either way when these are powered on they just look good, so glad i bought them


----------



## stren

Anyone got any monsoon hardline glue that they're not going to use? Everyone is OOS again sigh


----------



## skupples

Nice! Didn't realize th10 was that wide. Wish I has room to rig my PSUs like that in my sth.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not picky.... My computer is going to be pretty far away from my desk this time around. It may require getting a Keyboard w/ detachable USB cable so that I can buy a longer one. May have to crack open my mouse & extend its cable as well, or try using one of those USB extenders.
> 
> I could easily take a piece of my case to home depot for color matching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may grab 2 or three of these just to futz around with.


here is a picture


----------



## NKrader

my dual 140 mount gets here today!

and its here


----------



## JLMS2010

I'm really thinking of getting one of these case to replace my 750D....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Do it! Dooo iiit!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting one of these case to replace my 750D....


Go for it and don't look back!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> my dual 140 mount gets here today!
> 
> and its here


Where's the rad to go with it?


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah, I was looking at the SMA8. It might be a little big, but....oh well.


----------



## phallacy

So I am finally about done with my STH10 build! Took about 4 weeks longer than expected mainly because of problems setting up a parallel gpu config. Tried multiple adapters and they had their share of leakage problems. Especially when I tried to go full bitspower crystal link with the mini fittings. Ended up using 4 of the xspc sli bridges with a bitspower crystal link (w/o the mini fittings) to connect card 2 and 3. Will be putting pics in this thread over the weekend after I clean up the wiring, but in the meantime I have a question.

I bought the silverstone 3.5" bay but I think I'm actually going to buy a usb 3.0 hub from amazon and just connect it to one of the backports to put on my desk. So I won't really require the front panel, since I don't use the audio ports (and can't even plug the header into my mobo with 4 gpus). Any suggestions on what I can replace the 3.5" usb/audio hub with? I was thinking of a fan controller but I don't believe any of the pwm and high watt per channel (thinking aquaero here) ones are 3.5" compatible, only 5.25".


----------



## tecuarenta

Hope you like it!

Want to join.




Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pics!



























[Buildlog] Mumukin™ by T40 [CASELABS Magnum M8]

started on 03/31/14
•

last post 07/13/16 at 10:59am
•

43 replies
•

4497 views


----------



## seross69




----------



## JLMS2010

Do anybody have any pictures of the gunmetal color?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Do anybody have any pictures of the gunmetal color?




My S3, just arrived the other day.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 
> 
> My S3, just arrived the other day.










I like that!


----------



## PCModderMike

Technically mine is "gray" when I ordered it...but I think they just changed the name to gunmetal...maybe it's slightly darker.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Technically mine is "gray" when I ordered it...but I think they just changed the name to gunmetal...maybe it's slightly darker.


Nice, yeah I like the gray/gunmetal...I may go with that.


----------



## Pheozero

Might have to bug Jim for comparison photos between Dark Gray and Gunmetal.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Technically mine is "gray" when I ordered it...but I think they just changed the name to gunmetal...maybe it's slightly darker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, yeah I like the gray/gunmetal...I may go with that.
Click to expand...

What model are you thinking of?


Spoiler: Pssst horizontal motherboard tray FTW


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What model are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pssst horizontal motherboard tray FTW


I'm thinking of replacing my 750D with the SMA8.


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> Want to join.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Buildlog] Mumukin™ by T40 [CASELABS Magnum M8]
> 
> started on 03/31/14
> •
> 
> last post 07/13/16 at 10:59am
> •
> 
> 43 replies
> •
> 
> 4497 views



Was thinking that you have a SM5 with a pedestal and was gonna ask you where'd you get the pedestal, lol..Anyways Nice build!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that!


Gunmetal over white is the new black, or white, or whatever last year's sexy colorway was!



Spoiler: NOT MY CASE / PIC







...But this is how mine will be when I get my new S8!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

Dang, now after seeing that I have to send my S5 back to be redone.


Thanks - M


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Might have to bug Jim for comparison photos between Dark Gray and Gunmetal.


Yes plz do. I got the dark matte grey S3 the day it came out, and im wondering what all the hype about the Gunmetal is and how its different. Over the summer I was thinking I was going to replace some panels for ones with bigger windows, but i gues i cant now because they stopped making the dark matte grey color!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Yes plz do. I got the dark matte grey S3 the day it came out, and im wondering what all the hype about the Gunmetal is and how its different. Over the summer I was thinking I was going to replace some panels for ones with bigger windows, but i gues i cant now because they stopped making the dark matte grey color!


I PMed him. He responded and said *"The new gunmetal is a little darker than the old dark gray. The old color also had a slight blue cast that is not in the new color".*


----------



## PCModderMike

I should take side by side pics of my S5 and stick's S3.


----------



## Pheozero

I'm pretty sure stick won't mind the drive


----------



## PCModderMike

Probably not, that's how he bought my SM5...drove straight to me.


----------



## whyscotty

https://imageshack.com/i/nhao5uj

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458058/caselabs-announces-the-magnum-sma8/180#post_22174684


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Where's the rad to go with it?


No rad will ever go in the front no need, top 360 is just about perfect overkill for my cpu and mobo cooling. And if I watercool gpu I get pedestal.

Just for case airflow. Picked up a pair of noiseblocker 700rpm 140's


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Where's the rad to go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rad will ever go in the front no need, top 360 is just about perfect overkill for my cpu and mobo cooling. And if I watercool gpu I get pedestal.
> 
> Just for case airflow. Picked up a pair of noiseblocker 700rpm 140's
Click to expand...

Fantastic


----------



## cyphon

PSU support is pretty nice, glad I picked one up



Also, I am glad I went with the 85mm extended top, loving the dual 360 rads in push/pull with minimum case space getting taken up.


----------



## phallacy

My STH10 (almost) completed!

Going to work on the clean up of wires near the res and cleaning up the behind the mobo tomorrow. Also considering learning how to sleeve so I can get rid of the red PCIE cables and switch them out for white or black.

For now though, here's a side view through the window. Really great case though coming from a 750D and i'm running a 4770k with 4 290x parallel water cooling. I'm just relieved that I was able to get it done after about 5 weeks so I can finally show a picture.

Top portion is an alphacool 480 ut60 with a g2 1000w and noiseblockers / gentle typhoons push/pull

Bottom consists of my evga 1300w powering 3 gpus and the bottom fans + pump. Have the gpu loop as follows:

Res/pump - GPUs - alphacool 480 ut60 push/pull again gentle typhoon / noiseblocker combination - xspc ax360 in pull - d5 vario pump - alphacool 280 monsta in push - Res/pump

The most clutch thing I've put in here are the bitspower ball valve fittings. So easy to drain the loops now









I'm really taken aback by some of the builds in here. Things I could probably spend a year on and still not come out as good so kudos to you modders and perfectionists making those ultra sleek, clean builds. Hopefully I can work on this over time and get somewhere close









Hope you all like!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting one of these case to replace my 750D....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Do it! Dooo iiit!


----------



## wermad

Better pic of new buttons







. Though, it looks like its shifting.......


----------



## stickg1

Mikey, I'll come up in like two weeks for photos. I'll bring some of those fans, you can try them out, I'm not using them.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I PMed him. He responded and said *"The new gunmetal is a little darker than the old dark gray. The old color also had a slight blue cast that is not in the new color".*


So then they won't produce anything with the grey color anymore? That kinda sux for me -_____-


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> So then they won't produce anything with the grey color anymore? That kinda sux for me -_____-


They said they would still do accessories in that color if customers needed, you might want to message @Case Labs or @Kevin_CL and find out!!


----------



## Nichismo

I cant wait until I finally order my first Caselabs chassis....

I just cant decide whether I want an Mercury S8 or Merlin SM8....


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I cant wait until I finally order my first Caselabs chassis....
> 
> I just cant decide whether I want an Mercury S8 or Merlin SM8....


Me too. I'm still deciding between the Mercury S8 & Magnum SMA8


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I PMed him. He responded and said *"The new gunmetal is a little darker than the old dark gray. The old color also had a slight blue cast that is not in the new color".*
> 
> 
> 
> So then they won't produce anything with the grey color anymore? That kinda sux for me -_____-
Click to expand...

We'll still do accessories and such for customers, the problem is that specific color we were receiving from the mfg was not consistent, so we had to drop it. We had a thread on it in or main forum.


----------



## Mega Man

what about gloss white


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what about gloss white


We maintain colors for parts and accessories for a least a year after they have been discontinued (if possible). We continued the gloss white much longer than that, but it is now gone. The dark gray is available for current owners, but it's hard to say for how long because of supplier issues. I would have better luck dealing with wild chimpanzees than the QC department at Tiger Drylac


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## skupples

Man, i'm glad I didn't buy one of those "Metal cutting" saw blades off of Amazon. Found one @ Home Depot today for like $10. This may be the first time iv'e seen Amazon not have the cheapest option on tools. Home Deport is almost always the more expensive option.

The $10 blade cut through the aluminum like butter! I just had to make a home made miter box first.


----------



## skupples

hate to double post, but I can't seem to find an answer to my question...

Does the STH-10 extended top mean that the chassis is also taller? Or is it just a larger clip on top?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hate to double post, but I can't seem to find an answer to my question...
> 
> Does the STH-10 extended top mean that the chassis is also taller? Or is it just a larger clip on top?


@skupples If it is like my Tx10 then the chassis is the same height and the top is just taller no larger clips.... Just have differ height tops so you can have the rads hid in the top..


----------



## fast_fate

Something I've been tinkering with








Been wanting a proper _open_ test bench for ages, and this could be the chassis I'll base it on.
Extended S8 Tech Bench on an MH10 pedestal


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @skupples If it is like my Tx10 then the chassis is the same height and the top is just taller no larger clips.... Just have differ height tops so you can have the rads hid in the top..


Makes sense/is what I figured. You would then need the horizontal rad gasket.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Makes sense/is what I figured. You would then need the horizontal rad gasket.


Don't know about the gasket but will need to to get the radiator top mount!


----------



## skupples

that's what i meant. incorrect term.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Something I've been tinkering with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting a proper _open_ test bench for ages, and this could be the chassis I'll base it on.
> Extended S8 Tech Bench on an MH10 pedestal


Now that's an awesome test bench!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Now that's an awesome test bench!!


I agree it is just about perfect!! Just wish I could put bigger rads in it or in the pedestal!! I wonder if I could put it on a TX10 pedestal!! that way I can use any size rad!!!!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Now that's an awesome test bench!!


*Cheers*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree it is just about perfect!! Just wish I could put bigger rads in it or in the pedestal!! I wonder if I could put it on a TX10 pedestal!! that way I can use any size rad!!!!


*I know you like big*







*
But is 2 x 560 rads in the ped not enough for you*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> *Cheers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know you like big*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But is 2 x 560 rads in the ped not enough for you*


Would like the be able to test 180mm rads and the Mora's also!!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would like the be able to test 180mm rads and the Mora's also!!


OK - now I understand


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> OK - now I understand


I like big rads because I am compensating for smallness in other areas!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

t....m.... i...


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, sorry for your bride.


----------



## protzman

how does one go about preparing the powder coat on one of these cases to be repainted? not to long ago iirc people were saying its like invulnerable or whatever


----------



## Jimhans1

The powder coat needs to be stripped off to properly apply a different coat!


----------



## PCModderMike

What's with the yelling!!! Lol


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The powder coat needs to be stripped off to properly apply a different coat!!!


would a shop that has the means to apply a powder coat be able no sweat to take this one off? (i have the dark matte grey if that makes a diff)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> would a shop that has the means to apply a powder coat be able no sweat to take this one off? (i have the dark matte grey if that makes a diff)


They should be able to, that's is usually part of the prep prior to new paint or powder, especially powder, as it's best to do powder on a clean surface, with the proper priming.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What's with the yelling!!! Lol


That's not yelling!!!

THIS IS, SO THERE.


----------



## JLMS2010

Ok guys. Which case should I go with?

I have pretty much rules out the 900D. I have the 750D now, and will be moving everything over. I'll either be getting the AX1500i or another AX1200i. I may add another UT60 to the mix and might be replacing the fans with e-loops bionic 1300rpm.

The case will probably be black. I had to compromise with my wife somewhere...lol

MAGNUM SMA8
Mercury S8
Merlin SM8 Case


----------



## Pheozero

Join the Horizontal Brotherhood and get a S8


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Ok guys. Which case should I go with?
> 
> I have pretty much rules out the 900D. I have the 750D now, and will be moving everything over. I'll either be getting the AX1500i or another AX1200i. I may add another UT60 to the mix and might be replacing the fans with e-loops bionic 1300rpm.
> 
> The case will probably be black. I had to compromise with my wife somewhere...lol
> 
> MAGNUM SMA8
> Mercury S8
> Merlin SM8 Case


If you want a tower style, go for the SMA8, and if you like cubes, go for the S8.

All three are great, but I think the SM8 is a little restrictive for future upgrading.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Join the Horizontal Brotherhood and get a S8


I'm seriously considering it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you want a tower style, go for the SMA8, and if you like cubes, go for the S8.
> 
> All three are great, but I think the SM8 is a little restrictive for future upgrading.


Yeah, I actually listed them in my personal preference order. I'm mostly deciding between the SMA8 & S8...


----------



## VSG

Back in the US and today I called up the TX10 guy. Everything is ready on his end









This week will be mostly spent to get settled back into work and clean up the 900D and then I join the club!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Back in the US and today I called up the TX10 guy. Everything is ready on his end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week will be mostly spent to get settled back into work and clean up the 900D and then I join the club!


Where ya been?


----------



## VSG

Spent the last 5 weeks in India visiting family and renewing my student visa.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Spent the last 5 weeks in India visiting family and renewing my student visa.


Are you by any chancing getting it from an OCN member?

someone PMd saying it would look better to have 90 degrees coming out my GPU into south bridge, now i'm obsessing over getting it to work, because I agree. The only problem is that the only way it works is with 2x enzotech cube 90s.










what do yall think?


----------



## VSG

I am, ya: http://www.overclock.net/u/226144/kidkb

Honestly, I liked it as it was before. The way you have it now is similar to how I have seen many builds (including mine) but at least in my case it was only because it was the shortest route that made sense. I would have much rather gone with straight routing wherever possible. In the end, it's your build!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you want a tower style, go for the SMA8, and if you like cubes, go for the S8.
> 
> All three are great, but I think the SM8 is a little restrictive for future upgrading.


With the Sm8 there is always the option for the pedestal if planning for the future.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you by any chancing getting it from an OCN member?
> 
> someone PMd saying it would look better to have 90 degrees coming out my GPU into south bridge, now i'm obsessing over getting it to work, because I agree.
> The only problem is that the only way it works is with 2x enzotech cube 90s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?


The cubes just aren't doing it for me









Can you try the GPU > Southbridge from the GPU's left port with BP 90's
See if you like that and if it's worth trying to reconfigure the inlet side of things.


----------



## Michalius

Re-bent some of the pipes in my build, new videocard too.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Re-bent some of the pipes in my build, new videocard too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the 780Ti Kingpin? Beastly.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> With the Sm8 there is always the option for the pedestal if planning for the future.


See my previous post about my thoughts on pedestals, lol. Go big, then grow into the case. IMHO pedestal means you didn't plan it right.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> See my previous post about my thoughts on pedestals, lol. Go big, then grow into the case. IMHO pedestal means you didn't plan it right.


Sorry I like the pedestals as it allow expansion when you need it as much as you want!!! But I do agree with get a bigger case to start with. and then later if you go crazy like me and want more then the pedestals are great for this!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry I like the pedestals as it allow expansion when you need it as much as you want!!! But I do agree with get a bigger case to start with. and then later if you go crazy like me and want more then the pedestals are great for this!!


Lol seross, you don't count







Mr.TX10 with what? 4? 5 pedestals?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol seross, you don't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.TX10 with what? 4? 5 pedestals?


No only 3 right now and they are full!! One over 40 hard drives the one with 2 ea 180*3 and 1 with 2ea 560's


----------



## skupples

This is what I ended up going with. I really wanted to shoot straight into the south bridge, but I don't think they make an extension fitting small enough to allow me to line it up perfectly w/ Bitspower. I'm going to go look now, but it would need to be like 2mm.





(SLI fitting is place holder, replacement GPU should be here tomorrow unless another truck catches on fire, again)


----------



## Kokin

Looks a lot better than the Enzo cubes. I use 2 of the Enzo 90* fittings, but they are well hidden out of sight.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I cant wait until I finally order my first Caselabs chassis....
> 
> I just cant decide whether I want an Mercury S8 or Merlin SM8....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Me too. I'm still deciding between the Mercury S8 & Magnum SMA8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Join the Horizontal Brotherhood and get a S8


_sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...

aaaaaaaaaaTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..._

Subliminal, tricky like.

Horizontal is hoppin', so get on the train baby!










Thanks - T


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Looks a lot better than the Enzo cubes. I use 2 of the Enzo 90* fittings, but they are well hidden out of sight.


Yupp. I tend to use everything but bitspower in the nether regions, specially enzo and alphacool as you can get 2x the length for half the price. Really like the 90 enzo compression fittings.

Now I need to figure out who makes the smallest 90 degree extension and if it is worth waiting for. Its either that or run both PSUs on the same side of the case.


----------



## VSG

I have quite a few angled extensions from multiple brands, I will take a look when I get back home and let you know.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's the 780Ti Kingpin? Beastly.


It is, I can't wait to boot it up.


----------



## skupples

I think the non rotary BP would fit. Chop off the rotary bit and that's about the size difference I need.


----------



## JLMS2010

Can I join....









Happy early birthday to me!

*Date Ordered: Monday 05 May, 2014

Products
*

1 x *** HOT *** CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 Computer Case w/ XXL Window - Black (MAGNUM-SMA8) = $559.95

Sub-Total: $559.95
FedEx (Ground Home Delivery (2 days)): $18.20
Total: $578.15


----------



## Mega Man

Happy birthday and welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> w000t all waterblocks ordered ( 4x swiftech komodo 290x blocks and board block ) all rads ordered ( 45mm 480, 60mm 480, just need 2x 480 monstas ! oos atm but i will have them as soon as they come in )
> 
> really all i need now are fans but i got a feeling it is a long time off. for what i want. this is gonna be epc 20x 120mm rad space should be enough to cool 290xs in quadfire and a 3930x/49xx right ????
> 
> all i need to do is make a bracket for my aquaeros ! mod my bracket for my flex bay to fit a alphacool rad, make pump mounting bracket, and only thing i need to order is ~ 1k-1.5k of sleeving stuffs ( which will cover all my pcs ) ! gonna sleeve this in white/gray/black, think it will look awesome... come to think of it i forgot my sata cables ( will also have custom length sata cables )












almost excessive @seross69? should i call it excessive insanity jr? also to note my last 2 ref 290xs are otw !


----------



## MakeItSo

My new Mercury S8 is on it's way! I'll be joining the club shortly.


----------



## Wiz766

Nice! I am waiting on mine as well!


----------



## PCModderMike

Pretty much done, much happier in the S5 now.


----------



## akira749

Awesome work Mike!!!!


----------



## seross69

I also LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stren

So Mike - what do you prefer about the S5 over the SM5?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Awesome work Mike!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I also LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So Mike - what do you prefer about the S5 over the SM5?


It doesn't have the letter M in the name.









Oh, and it's a tad smaller, more space on my desk. The horizontal layout is a biggie for me, no worrying about GPU sag is a +1. Seemed like there were more options available when pricing up the S5 compared to the SM5....although my memory may not be serving me well there. The ability to add a pedestal later on is another +1 for me, don't think a pedestal will ever be offered for the SM5.
That's mainly it, other than that....it's just sexier imo.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Pretty much done, much happier in the S5 now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome work Mike.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Pretty much done, much happier in the S5 now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work Mike.
Click to expand...



Thanks man


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The ability to add a pedestal later on is another +1 for me, don't think a pedestal will ever be offered for the SM5.
> That's mainly it, other than that....it's just sexier imo.


Yep. No pedestal plus it looks nicer. Those are the very reasons I think I might pick one up down the line. Mostly the former though.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Both the SM5 vs S5 has pros and cons.

A few pros on the SM5:
Easier wire management if you don't know how to sleeve.
Pull out mobo tray.


----------



## Michalius

Mmmmm, good point on the pull out mobo tray. That thing has been a total lifesaver.


----------



## X-Nine

Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.


----------



## NKrader

got my new part and got screws to install fans!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Options=good


Truth


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.


No upsidedown ATX?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.
> 
> 
> 
> No upsidedown ATX?
Click to expand...

If you want to buy the patent from Silverstone, sure.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you want to buy the patent from Silverstone, sure.


Their a china based company, I'm sure they wouldn't mind it being "borrowed" like they do with most products


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you want to buy the patent from Silverstone, sure.












Is that the one where the ports come out of the top of the case? I was envisioning like installing the mobo on the opposite side of horizontal.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one where the ports come out of the top of the case? *I was envisioning like installing the mobo on the opposite side of horizontal*.


inverted ATX

the current patent system is so lame if you can patent turning a mobo in a differant direction,

im gonna patent a case where the mobo is turned 69degrees.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> inverted ATX
> 
> the current patent system is so lame if you can patent turning a mobo in a differant direction,
> 
> im gonna patent a case where the mobo is turned 69degrees.


Only one of many examples. US patent office is a joke.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you want to buy the patent from Silverstone, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Their a china based company, I'm sure they wouldn't mind it being "borrowed" like they do with most products
Click to expand...

It's a nice thought, unfortunately since the patent is registered in Taiwan, and they're a trade partner with the US, and Silverstone's products are sold here, we can't do anything.

I know, it's absolutely ridiculous and stifles innovation in the industry when a simple orientation can be patented like that. It's like saying a phone company can patent screen orientation.... hell, someone probably has.


----------



## skupples

slide to unlock: Does not apply to bathroom stall.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> slide to unlock: Does not apply to bathroom stall.


yes it does apple is suing honeybucket currently for their stall locks infringing on their patent.

on a side note, makes me discusted to have owned a silverstone case knowing that they are the only ones to have this "feature" when somehow they patent it so no one else can do it.. i strongly dislike companies like this that use law loopholes to create marketshare.

because, murcia!


----------



## wermad

I should patent push/pull fan setup.....hire crapple lawyers...win! Money will flow in like crazy. Once the cash runs out, I'll patent downward facing radiator ports


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I should patent push/pull fan setup.....hire crapple lawyers...win! Money will flow in like crazy. Once the cash runs out, I'll patent downward facing radiator ports


Do it! Hahahah


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I should patent push/pull fan setup.....hire crapple lawyers...win! Money will flow in like crazy. Once the cash runs out, I'll patent downward facing radiator ports


I think Aquatuning/phobya(what ever their real name is) may have beaten you to that game...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> slide to unlock: Does not apply to bathroom stall.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does apple is suing honeybucket currently for their stall locks infringing on their patent.
> 
> on a side note, makes me discusted to have owned a silverstone case knowing that they are the only ones to have this "feature" when somehow they patent it so no one else can do it.. i strongly dislike companies like this that use law loopholes to create marketshare.
> 
> because, murcia!
Click to expand...

lolol i am surprized they have not sued to get apples to change their name or at least pay royalties


----------



## stickg1

I don't see how you can hate Silverstone for having and idea and patenting it. Seems kind of silly to me. I'm not really crazy about the I/O panel facing up though, I rather just have all the wires coming out the back, I guess I'm boring!


----------



## VSG

Stick, go patent the reverse 90 degree ATX alignment where wires all go through the case bottom


----------



## stickg1

I think I'll patent the ham sandwich and really shake things up.


----------



## skupples

Simpsons did it.


----------



## Kimir

Oh, there is a Caselabs club.








Not much SMA8 in the op, might as well add me then.
I've got a black and white one, build log in progress (slowly) here.









proof picture, the day I received and assembled it.


----------



## VSG

That aquaero definitely looks like it needs a black faceplate, but great looking overall


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That aquaero definitely looks like it needs a black faceplate, but great looking overall


It has now, was the first pic before I ordered the black faceplate, check the log.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh, there is a Caselabs club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much SMA8 in the op, might as well add me then.
> I've got a black and white one, build log in progress (slowly) here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof picture, the day I received and assembled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club









*goes to check log


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.


What about the option for an SM5 pedestal, hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It has now, was the first pic before I ordered the black faceplate, check the log.


Oh you massive tease!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the option for an SM5 pedestal, hmmmmmmmm?
Click to expand...


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> What about the option for an SM5 pedestal, hmmmmmmmm?


OR, do it right, and make an SMA5


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Simpsons did it.


lol


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> OR, do it right, and make an SMA5


My pants feel funny.


----------



## minicooper1

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## luciddreamer124

Never posted final pictures of "Project Magis":


----------



## Michalius

That and Derrick's Classy Cruncher are my two most favorite builds of the year. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Never posted final pictures of "Project Magis":


Looks stunning! Very clean interior and also a nice color combo choice


----------



## Mega Man

you must goto an angry school ( or work at ) just look at that mascot !


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> That and Derrick's Classy Cruncher are my two most favorite builds of the year. Absolutely gorgeous.


Wow thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Looks stunning! Very clean interior and also a nice color combo choice


Thanks I appreciate it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you must goto an angry school ( or work at ) just look at that mascot !


It is a rather stern looking bluejay isn't it







. But generally, we're pretty happy!

New S3 build log if you guys are interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1488148/build-log-white-caselabs-mercury-s3-build-with-asus-impact-name-pending/0_20#post_22232466


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Never posted final pictures of "Project Magis":
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome job Lucid!!!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't see how you can hate Silverstone for having and idea and patenting it. Seems kind of silly to me. I'm not really crazy about the I/O panel facing up though, I rather just have all the wires coming out the back, I guess I'm boring!


not so much hate for silverstone but hate for the system that allows people to abuse it in such a way.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. It's a good thing we have a variety of chassis, because not everyone wants horizontal, or standard atx, or reversed atx. Options=good for all.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the option for an SM5 pedestal, hmmmmmmmm?
Click to expand...

We specifically didn't release one just to spite you....










I'll bring it up with Jim, see if it's something that we can arrange or if it's a possibility. I believe the initial reasoning behind it is that the dimensions of the SM5 (depth, to be more precise) is shorter than the other two Merlin models, and The SM5 is a pretty true MATX case. However, that didn't stop us from having specific pedestals for the S3, for example. So, I think it's something that should at least be discussed internally. Thanks for bringing it up. That's why our community and customers are important to us, sometimes you guys and gals see something we don't. Sometimes you need eyes from the outside looking in.


----------



## JLMS2010

I received my SMA8 yesterday.







I started putting it together last night and I am planning on finishing it tonight. I must say this is BY FAR the best case I have worked with. It was packaged very well. You can immediately tell that it is constructed of very high quality materials. The directions have been very straight forward and all of the pieces line up perfectly.

This is replacing my Corsair 750D. I may start a build a log...we'll see.

There is simply NO comparison between the two of them. Nice work Case Labs! Made in the USA!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We specifically didn't release one just to spite you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring it up with Jim, see if it's something that we can arrange or if it's a possibility. I believe the initial reasoning behind it is that the dimensions of the SM5 (depth, to be more precise) is shorter than the other two Merlin models, and The SM5 is a pretty true MATX case. However, that didn't stop us from having specific pedestals for the S3, for example. So, I think it's something that should at least be discussed internally. Thanks for bringing it up. That's why our community and customers are important to us, sometimes you guys and gals see something we don't. Sometimes you need eyes from the outside looking in.


the lack of pedestal is only reason I went with an S5 instead of SM5, despite the fact that I liked the look of the sm5 alot more.. :'(


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Never posted final pictures of "Project Magis":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Awesome build.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We specifically didn't release one just to spite you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring it up with Jim, see if it's something that we can arrange or if it's a possibility. I believe the initial reasoning behind it is that the dimensions of the SM5 (depth, to be more precise) is shorter than the other two Merlin models, and The SM5 is a pretty true MATX case. However, that didn't stop us from having specific pedestals for the S3, for example. So, I think it's something that should at least be discussed internally. Thanks for bringing it up. That's why our community and customers are important to us, sometimes you guys and gals see something we don't. Sometimes you need eyes from the outside looking in.


I asked about if SM5 is getting a pedestal but someone said that they weren't gonna make one. If pedestal is available for SM5, I wouldn't mind getting one.


----------



## VSG

Getting ready on his end, I will be going over to his place tomorrow to take a look at everything he has and decide what all I would like to get. Everything then comes back home with me immediately


----------



## stickg1

Dang, a potential buyer just pointed out that my EK 780ti block looks to have a hairline crack near one of the screw holes. I never noticed it in person. I've never tightened or removed any of those screws before. I'll check it when I get home to be sure, but that would be covered under warranty right?


----------



## VSG

If you did nothing, then it should be covered under warranty. Was it one of the clear plexi blocks?


----------



## skupples

Yes it should be covered. Acrylic is just so fragile. Its normally aesthetic only.


----------



## X-Nine

Ask Derrickwm on here. He may be able to give you more info since he's the EK rep.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We specifically didn't release one just to spite you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring it up with Jim, see if it's something that we can arrange or if it's a possibility. I believe the initial reasoning behind it is that the dimensions of the SM5 (depth, to be more precise) is shorter than the other two Merlin models, and The SM5 is a pretty true MATX case. However, that didn't stop us from having specific pedestals for the S3, for example. So, I think it's something that should at least be discussed internally. Thanks for bringing it up. That's why our community and customers are important to us, sometimes you guys and gals see something we don't. Sometimes you need eyes from the outside looking in.


No worries. If you did make one, I'd buy the crap out of it. I can understand how it might not be a worthwhile investment in terms of R&D though.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

3M is <3

More tomorrow!

May or may not contain nuts,horse and invertebrate,Life's a lottery...be lucky,Dry clean only,when the alarm sounds...dont be alarmed.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like the flex bay window etching on that one recent build.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Dang, a potential buyer just pointed out that my EK 780ti block looks to have a hairline crack near one of the screw holes. I never noticed it in person. I've never tightened or removed any of those screws before. I'll check it when I get home to be sure, but that would be covered under warranty right?


should


----------



## stickg1

Man my case is so hawt! I typically leave the doors off, is that weird? I just love seeing the grey on black.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So....some more graphics....

Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....







Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!


I like it. I don't think it's too fat... but that's me. Nice job!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!


I wonder what "open" lettering would look like, where the letters are just outlined, rather than solid.

Also,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## socketus

agreed ... too fat. looks 70ish ... I trust you'll get it right to your liking, B-Neg


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!


I'm with you on this, A bit too fat. But it looks good!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> agreed ... too fat. looks 70ish ... I trust you'll get it right to your liking, B-Neg


This...

Too big for me, but I know you'll get it the way you like it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I don't think it's too fat... but that's me. Nice job!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what "open" lettering would look like, where the letters are just outlined, rather than solid.
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> agreed ... too fat. looks 70ish ... I trust you'll get it right to your liking, B-Neg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So....some more graphics....
> 
> Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this, A bit too fat. But it looks good!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> agreed ... too fat. looks 70ish ... I trust you'll get it right to your liking, B-Neg
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> Too big for me, but I know you'll get it the way you like it.
Click to expand...

I woke up at 4AM with nothing but hate for it so i stripped it there and then...

Stripping off 3M film is a nightmare,the glue is soooo good. However,stripping it at 4am is worse....still its done now and the paint wasnt damaged like last time,the glue must not have grabbed properly.

Now back to the design board....thinner,subtle lettering rather than the block I had before...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I woke up at 4AM with nothing but hate for it so i stripped it there and then...
> 
> Stripping off 3M film is a nightmare,the glue is soooo good. However,stripping it at 4am is worse....still its done now and the paint wasnt damaged like last time,the glue must not have grabbed properly.
> 
> Now back to the design board....thinner,subtle lettering rather than the block I had before...


The whole design of the logo is very nice...you could simply downsize it to only be a tad bigger than the sponsors.


----------



## X-Nine

Anybody paying attention to the TH10 news?

@B NEGATIVE I rather like the logo, it is a little bit too bold, but overall I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Much better!!!!

Far more...subtle and more inkeeping with the rest of the rig.


----------



## cpachris

I liked the fat letters, but these look even better.


----------



## skupples

@B NEGATIVE How exactly do you produce those decals ?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE How exactly do you produce those decals ?




And with BeastMode activated.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Much better!!!!
> 
> Far more...subtle and more inkeeping with the rest of the rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it a lot B-Neg!!!!


----------



## socketus

oohhh ! Now thats downright SEXXY !


----------



## djnsmith7

Nicely done...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Much better!!!!
> 
> Far more...subtle and more inkeeping with the rest of the rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot B-Neg!!!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> oohhh ! Now thats downright SEXXY !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Nicely done...


Wanna see porn vid?

Im no cameraman but here is something.


----------



## akira749

That ghost/chameleon effect is so hot!!! Nicely done!!


----------



## socketus

*I WANNA BUY IT !!!!*


----------



## kgtuning

I definitely need a printer like that!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I definitely need a _plotter_ like that!


Fixed that.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Fixed that.


haha thanks, whats the largest decal that it can make?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Fixed that.
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks, whats the largest decal that it can make?
Click to expand...

Mine is 8" x 10ft with vinyl..if you use the carrier sheet then its 8"x12",its bigger brother does 12"x 12" (I think) with the carrier. James has one of those,he can answer that better.


----------



## Kimir

Damn, this is magnificent!


----------



## VSG

The TX-10D is here









I will post pictures in a while after I have recovered from having to move the behemoth upstairs. Net loot: TX10-D + HardwareLabs SR1 560 + 560mm rad mount (that got bent up during transport, hopefully can be fixed) + Watercool Mo.Ra Pro 3.140 + Mo.Ra mount + Extended top + Pedestal + Bitspower 400mm res + Phobya G-changer 120 + 26 140mm fans + fan hubs, custom cable management devices and noise dampening done for $500 + my 900D in trade.

I may end up putting one of my 480mm rads for sale, let's see.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> .... done for $500 + my 900D in trade.


You made out like a bandit......


----------



## VSG

Ya, there was a reason I called it loot. The best part of the transaction was meeting up 2 fellow enthusiasts, one of whom is a budding PC modder/builder who keeps making sleeving projects for Corsair. He does great work and we stay close enough for me to go over and get some experience at sleeving cables myself. I would like need custom length cables for the TX-10 so I would love to work with him


----------



## skupples

Everything is basically done! Office re-build complete! Now I just need to figure out how i'm going to rig my Thrust-Master WartHog to my desk.

gotta figure out a way to capture the lighting on the case window as it appears in real life.


----------



## VSG

That looks incredible, great job Skuppy!


----------



## skupples

Thanks!

having sizable radiator redundancy is nice. Allows me to run fans @ near silent & still only gain 1-2C, not to mention the demciflex seem to be pretty damn restrictive. I'm also second guessing the decision to NOT go 2x parallel 1x serial, like I initially planned to do, but owellZ, 300LP/h w/ 20 90 degree fittings @ 30%x3 isn't terrible.


----------



## VSG

I need to go through everything in here, but chances are I will be placing an accessory order with caselabs soon. This thing is almost as tall as me with the pedestal and extended top, and the poor wheels are struggling already with just two rads inside.

Skupples, did the AQ6 fit nicely in the flex bays or did you get the non-conforming flex bay mounts?


----------



## Denis777

Starting to build a new gaming PC; for my new build i will be buying new parts, except case and psu will recycle Case Labs SM8 from my current build. Correct me if i am wrong but i will try do what never been done before which is two Alphacool UT60 360(push-pull), one Alphacool UT60 480(push-pull), dual d5 in series pumps, EK res x3 250 and dvd in sm8 without pedestals or extended top cover. ( Kinda tempted to name my build "twelve hundred" the total number of rads 360+360+480=1200) The look that i am going for is like Lexus engine compartment i dont want a square inch of empty space left over inside my sm8 lol. Although i am not completely sure it can be done i will start a build log soon so you all can watch me fail


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I need to go through everything in here, but chances are I will be placing an accessory order with caselabs soon. This thing is almost as tall as me with the pedestal and extended top, and the poor wheels are struggling already with just two rads inside.
> 
> Skupples, did the AQ6 fit nicely in the flex bays or did you get the non-conforming flex bay mounts?


I used the non-conforming mounts, and didn't even try to do it w/o the mounts, but I do see a 1-2mm gap on each side, i'm just not sure how that would conflict with the standard mount. Some AQ6 fit, some don't. Kinda strange for something which is supposedly precision built.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I will likely buy those mounts. Between the fitting issues and forcing us to buy every single accessory as an extra (mandatory connection wires, faceplate etc) and the recent 290x active backplate massive delays, they are losing my respect quick.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, I will likely buy those mounts. Between the fitting issues and forcing us to buy every single accessory as an extra (mandatory connection wires, faceplate etc) and the recent 290x active backplate massive delays, they are losing my respect quick.


Indeed. The Non-conforming (lets just call it what it is, Aquaero 6 adapter) also comes wil little aluminum wedges if your unit happens to be one of the super small ones.

Iv'e also seen a few seasoned vets have issues w/ Aqua Computer nickel recently.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Indeed. The Non-conforming (lets just call it what it is, Aquaero 6 adapter) also comes wil little aluminum wedges if your unit happens to be one of the super small ones.
> 
> Iv'e also seen a few seasoned vets have issues w/ Aqua Computer nickel recently.


(Raises hand) I'm in that boat, had a flaky 770block.


----------



## VSG

Thanks for the info +1


----------



## djnsmith7

Awesome results in this thread...Skupples, that's a Beast you got there...


----------



## 2015

count me in~


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is basically done! Office re-build complete! Now I just need to figure out how i'm going to rig my Thrust-Master WartHog to my desk.
> 
> gotta figure out a way to capture the lighting on the case window as it appears in real life.


Now that is an XXL clear window...So jelly over the 4x 560 option...lol...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Now that is an XXL clear window...So jelly over the 4x 560 option...lol...










Would have no room for a PSU unless you stick one in the Flex Bays, I think I saw that they released a 140.4 flex bay adapter for STH-10, not sure. I ended up going w/ 3x 480 UT60 & 1x 45mm 360 as I run dual PSU (even though I only really need the power when benching)


----------



## djnsmith7

I thought you could run 4x 560's in the top & bottom slots (where the mesh panels are)...which would leave plenty of room for the PSU(s)...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> I thought you could run 4x 560's in the top & bottom slots (where the mesh panels are)...which would leave plenty of room for the PSU(s)...


you could definitely run 3x 560s & a 280 in the top & bottom w/ a 560 (I think) in the front.


----------



## Wiz766

I am literally putting my Gunmetal S8 together right now. This is a case for kings!!!! I LOVEEEE this case. I promise I will never own anything else again.
1- I love America
2- I love CaseLabs
3- This is my first CL
4- Build quality is matched by Thors hammer itself
5- It is like a Greek Goddess
6- CONS----NONE..

A+++++ 10/10 5 Star 2 thumbs up.

















BUY ONE NOW!









Seriously, CaseLabs you guys are the best. Great support via email and on this thread.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am literally putting my Gunmetal S8 together right now. This is a case for kings!!!! I LOVEEEE this case. I promise I will never own anything else again.
> 1- I love America
> 2- I love CaseLabs
> 3- This is my first CL
> 4- Build quality is matched by Thors hammer itself
> 5- It is like a Greek Goddess
> 6- CONS----NONE..
> 
> A+++++ 10/10 5 Star 2 thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUY ONE NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, CaseLabs you guys are the best. Great support via email and on this thread.


Thank you for your order and your kind words. That's what makes doing what we do awesome, is hearing feedback like this! Don't forget to put upa build log!


----------



## Wiz766

[Build Log] -Final Indoor- 980 KPE, Ensourced, CaseLabs S8 "Katie" v4.9

Never done a link like this before. GOing to get dinner, finish after.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am literally putting my Gunmetal S8 together right now. This is a case for kings!!!! I LOVEEEE this case. I promise I will never own anything else again.
> 1- I love America
> 2- I love CaseLabs
> 3- This is my first CL
> 4- Build quality is matched by Thors hammer itself
> 5- It is like a Greek Goddess
> 6- CONS----NONE..
> 
> A+++++ 10/10 5 Star 2 thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUY ONE NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, CaseLabs you guys are the best. Great support via email and on this thread.


My S8 will arrive tomorrow







(per FedEx). It's my 3rd CL case, but I was amazed with my SM8 and S3, so I am sure the S8 will not disappoint. To points 1-6, I 100% agree


----------



## Kimir

He's right, build quality is outstanding, e-mail answers are fast and more precise than I could have wanted (from my experience prior ordering my SMA8).


----------



## Roikyou

I've never had an easier case to work with. I couldn't see working with any other case than case labs after working with this one. If the case is not lit up, people confuse it for a cabinet, it's so big.


----------



## Wiz766

I am dead in the water trying to mount my SSD and HDD in my S8. So lost... help please


----------



## stickg1

With my S3, you have to use your 5/16" nut driver to pull out the HDD/SSD mounts. Install the drives in the mounts outside of the case then put it back in the case and put the nuts back on.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> With my S3, you have to use your 5/16" nut driver to pull out the HDD/SSD mounts. Install the drives in the mounts outside of the case then put it back in the case and put the nuts back on.


This,sadly.


----------



## stickg1

I wasn't too bothered by it, thumb screws would have been nice, but either I was using a crap bit or the nuts are made of a non-ferrous metal. Because I had a trouble getting them back on and the magnetic bit offered no assistance.


----------



## VSG

Hey Stren, Thief's slightly larger brother wants to join the club









Excuse the potato pictures, I need to clear up the room before I put this in a spot it deserves and I will use the DSLR for the build log. This is the case as received, lots of changes will be done of course.





I am already tinkering around the front to get a hang of the whole flex bay aspect. Can anyone recommend a good set of screwdrivers? The ones I had were good enough so far but this thing has so many screws, I would rather get a nice one to work with.


----------



## wermad

About time that beast showed up










congrats


----------



## VSG

Thanks! I was out of the country all of April and I got this here the first weekend back









Anyone have any suggestions on how to bend back a corner on a rad mount? I thought the bend occured during the trip getting it to my place but he said he got it that way from Caselabs and didn't bother to get a replacement since he barely used it. I tried a mallet but nothing.


----------



## stickg1

I reckon a hammer and a flat surface. Could possibly damage the finish though.


----------



## skupples

Likely going to damage the surface no matter how you do it.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I figured as much. I will try covering it with cloth before using a hammer, but the way it is now I can't close off the side cover. Thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, I figured as much. I will try covering it with cloth before using a hammer, but the way it is now I can't close off the side cover. Thanks!


I would try to clamp it down, then just bend it out w/ plyers.

It looks like one of the models before they added the bent lip for more rigidity. If its like mine, the metal is thinner on that model, than the newer model.


----------



## VSG

lol I got that picture off the Caselabs website, so don't go by that alone. I can post a picture of my mount itself when I get back home but the metal seemed pretty thick.


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I can also see that it IS the picture of the newer ones, now that i'm on my PC.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2015*
> 
> count me in~


Thtat's a great looking build you got there, even better, you take great pix ! welcome to the CL club


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I got that picture off the Caselabs website, so don't go by that alone. I can post a picture of my mount itself when I get back home but the metal seemed pretty thick.


Fabric won't help with keeping it from marking, try a thick leather belt, or a piece of hardwood!!


----------



## VSG

Hmm that's not a bad idea.. I got a few old leather belts that I can try out as well. Thanks for the suggestions, guys!


----------



## stickg1

I like how much room you have to just get in there and change things around with this case. Granted I don't have any WC gear so pulling out the top 120.2 drop-in mount is easy.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm considering buying a pedestal soon. Even though I won't use it right now, probably not even in the near future, I think I should get one now so I won't have trouble in the future with them matching my case color.

Playing around with some of the pics I didn't use, so random photo.


----------



## Pheozero

Same. I need to get it just in case they decide to get rid of Gunmetal. Speaking of which, I haven't even built my case yet









Still waiting for Devil's Canyon and Maximus VII Gene.


----------



## MakeItSo

One of the main reasons I went with all black. I was gonna do a 2 tone but figured black will be around as long as CaseLabs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmm that's not a bad idea.. I got a few old leather belts that I can try out as well. Thanks for the suggestions, guys!


Use a clamp along with 2 pieces of work to get that straightened. clamp it down till it is tight and then it will should be straight!!!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Same. I need to get it just in case they decide to get rid of Gunmetal. Speaking of which, I haven't even built my case yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Devil's Canyon and Maximus VII Gene.


But DC is still basically a 4770k with proper soldered TIM, and all that the new chipsets bring are basically native SATA express and M.2.......... I don't expect DC to really do any more for OC than a delidded 4770k, since the thermals are all based on the last die shrink.


----------



## VSG

Is solder confirmed for DC? All I heard was improved TIM.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But DC is still basically a 4770k with proper soldered TIM, and all that the new chipsets bring are basically native SATA express and M.2.......... I don't expect DC to really do any more for OC than a delidded 4770k, since the thermals are all based on the last die shrink.


To be honest, neither do I. The problem is I have a 3570K right now and can't find a new M5G. I'm going to wait until they come out and the comparisons are made, then head to Microcenter and see what happens.


----------



## gdubc

Aren't they supposedly binned also? I checked out the new hero vii today and it's a pretty good looking board irl, especially for a "budget board".


----------



## skupples

all i have heard is "improved TIM" you would think they would be bragging about SOLDER not TIM if it was soldered.

Improved process, better TIM, higher turbo boost. I still don't see it hitting 5.0 on air like all these derps keep saying.


----------



## NKrader

im still waiting for x99 matx board!


----------



## Wiz766

I am ready to join the greatness!

[Build Log] -Final Indoor- 980 KPE, Ensourced, CaseLabs S8 "Katie" v4.9

started on 04/29/14
•

last post 04/15/15 at 5:26am
•

209 replies
•

18670 views


----------



## ixsis

Well, I am on my way to becoming a CaseLabs owner. I ordered my S5 last Friday and I'm actually rather excited waiting.

...just needed to tell someone because my wife thinks I'm crazy...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Well, I am on my way to becoming a CaseLabs owner. I ordered my S5 last Friday and I'm actually rather excited waiting.
> 
> ...just needed to tell someone because my wife thinks I'm crazy...


Hahah we are here so you can vent. If I had a wife or girlfriend she would think I am crazy...actually all my co-workers already do from how much I wouldn't shut up about my S8


----------



## Thrasher1016

I love Caselabs...

I love the workmanship...

I love having customizeable setups to choose from...

But MAN, when it says 5-10 business days, they do mean 10, really!

I'm dying over here!
I have a disease, and the cure is NOT more cowbell, it's more Caselabs.

Thanks - T


----------



## skruffs01

^ sadly there is no insurance for this pre-existing condition









If it helps, my custom S8 took 9 days.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I'm dying over here!
> I have a disease, and the cure is NOT more cowbell, it's more Caselabs.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> ^ sadly there is no insurance for this pre-existing condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, my custom S8 took 9 days.


Same here, custom S8....

I even have uber-custom panels coming for it later, but that's later, so I'm getting antsy!









Thanks - T


----------



## Krulani

Hello @stren, can I get an invite into this illustrious club? Here's a link to the build log i just started

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489289/build-log-blue-steel-caselabs-s3-4770k-780ti-kpe-rigid-acrylic-and-first-time-loop#post_22258554

and here's my beautiful case:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Well, I am on my way to becoming a CaseLabs owner. I ordered my S5 last Friday and I'm actually rather excited waiting.
> 
> ...just needed to tell someone because my wife thinks I'm crazy...


welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Well, I am on my way to becoming a CaseLabs owner. I ordered my S5 last Friday and I'm actually rather excited waiting.
> 
> ...just needed to tell someone because my wife thinks I'm crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah we are here so you can vent. If I had a wife or girlfriend she would think I am crazy...actually all my co-workers already do from how much I wouldn't shut up about my S8
Click to expand...

both my wife and coworkers think i am crazy !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Hello @stren, can I get an invite into this illustrious club? Here's a link to the build log i just started
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489289/build-log-blue-steel-caselabs-s3-4770k-780ti-kpe-rigid-acrylic-and-first-time-loop#post_22258554
> 
> and here's my beautiful case:


Lol, a kitchen HTPC??


----------



## Anoxy

Thats a toaster silly


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thats a toaster silly


Definitely a large toaster...

So I just finished my S8 a couple days ago. I also have a mATX build in a perfectly good TJ08-E build, BUT...now I NEED a S5....CaseLabs why are you doing this to my wallet...














I must resist..for now.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Definitely a large toaster...
> 
> So I just finished my S8 a couple days ago. I also have a mATX build in a perfectly good TJ08-E build, BUT...now I NEED a S5....CaseLabs why are you doing this to my wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must resist..for now.


Give in to your feelings, let them guide you, control you, and bind your reason, and soon you will become THE MOST POWERFUL IN ALL THE WORLD!!!!

...Or have another CL case.

Whichever.









Thanks - T

P.S.

For the record:



Spoiler: BOOM!!! COME GET SUM!!!


----------



## Wiz766

You have no idea how bad I want to give into this..


----------



## Wiz766

I did it... New S5 inbound.


----------



## PCModderMike

Welcome to the *[Official] Case Labs Owners Club Addiction Support Group*


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Welcome to the *[Official] Case Labs Owners Club Addiction Support Group*


Oh that is good and so true.


----------



## X-Nine

In case you haven't heard, CaseLabs is now on: Amazon.com, Twitter, and Reddit!








My baby's growing up so fast!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In case you haven't heard, CaseLabs is now on: Amazon.com, Twitter, and Reddit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby's growing up so fast!


Let's ask this question...

Does CL lose anything to an Amazon transaction, or is it the same money that they would "make" if we were to buy (whatever) from the website's store?

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In case you haven't heard, CaseLabs is now on: Amazon.com, Twitter, and Reddit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby's growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's ask this question...
> 
> Does CL lose anything to an Amazon transaction, or is it the same money that they would "make" if we were to buy (whatever) from the website's store?
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

Not sure and I don't think that kind of info would ever be public. Right now we're just testing the waters. If it grants us further exposure, then if there is a price, it's a small one to pay.


----------



## skupples

I wonder how much inventory they plan to sell on amazon. Right now its just random accessories, and baby cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not sure and I don't think that kind of info would ever be public. Right now we're just testing the waters. If it grants us further exposure, then if there is a price, it's a small one to pay.


caselabs comes up when looking for corsair, and viceversa... There also seems to be a cellphone case maker called Case-Lab.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not sure and I don't think that kind of info would ever be public. Right now we're just testing the waters. If it grants us further exposure, then if there is a price, it's a small one to pay.


Yeah, and I completely understand that.









I don't mind if a big company like Arcteryx, 5.11, Samsung, or Intel loses a few cents to Bezos' empire because I want the convenience, but a smaller, more boutique company that I have a lot of real "groupie love" for I wouldn't want to see actually taking a substantial hit just for my ease-of-use, you know?

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not sure and I don't think that kind of info would ever be public. Right now we're just testing the waters. If it grants us further exposure, then if there is a price, it's a small one to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I completely understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if a big company like Arcteryx, 5.11, Samsung, or Intel loses a few cents to Bezos' empire because I want the convenience, but a smaller, more boutique company that I have a lot of real "groupie love" for I wouldn't want to see actually taking a substantial hit just for my ease-of-use, you know?
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

Totally understand and the support is appreciated







I think it would be more if we had them stock and ship the items, but as it stands we actually ship the items out ourselves just as we do with other etailers.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Let's ask this question...
> 
> Does CL lose anything to an Amazon transaction, or is it the same money that they would "make" if we were to buy (whatever) from the website's store?
> 
> Thanks - T


We take a pretty big hit on Amazon, but some people will only make purchases from a major retailer, so we would lose out completely otherwise


----------



## skupples

It us what it is. CL won't be compromising quality so why does it matter?


----------



## SortOfGrim

You guys need to open an European shop! These import cost are ridiculous


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You guys need to open an European shop! These import cost are ridiculous


Love to, but the distributor mark-ups in the EU are vastly higher than the US







Direct shipping works out to be less


----------



## socketus

google amazon-fu !

http://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Mercury-S8-HDD-cage/dp/B00K7LGNSA/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400086322&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=caselabs

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&orderID=&seller=A20U8TM3SHZZP3


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> google amazon-fu !
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Mercury-S8-HDD-cage/dp/B00K7LGNSA/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400086322&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=caselabs
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&orderID=&seller=A20U8TM3SHZZP3


Nice, two things thoough.

CL< never sell your cases on Newegg!
I see a V1 and V2, you should also do a V3 (fully loaded).
Too bad the buyer can never get all the options from Amazon unless they add dropdown selectors.

Add Amazon Prime? lol


----------



## Neo Zuko

Not to mention the amazon no interest store card...

Been soooo busy with my super long work training program, now the challenge is finding time to build PCs.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Love to, but the distributor mark-ups in the EU are vastly higher than the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct shipping works out to be less


So true....


----------



## stickg1

I might get some of those HDD and SSD racks for the S3. I want more drives!

Pretty cool that they're on Amazon now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You guys need to open an European shop! These import cost are ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> Love to, but the distributor mark-ups in the EU are vastly higher than the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct shipping works out to be less
Click to expand...

Yeah,I think that they should include KY with everything imported because it hurts when its dry.....


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,I think that they should include KY with everything imported because it hurts when its dry.....










You're in fine form today B- Had a chuckle at the watercooling thread shenanigans earlier today as well!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,I think that they should include KY with everything imported because it hurts when its dry.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in fine form today B- Had a chuckle at the watercooling thread shenanigans earlier today as well!
Click to expand...

He was something else that guy.....I had to put him on ignore in the end.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> He was something else that guy.....I had to put him on ignore in the end.


If we are discussing that which goes down stairs in a spring like fashion... nvm....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,I think that they should include KY with everything imported because it hurts when its dry.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in fine form today B- Had a chuckle at the watercooling thread shenanigans earlier today as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was something else that guy.....I had to put him on ignore in the end.
Click to expand...

Stirring up trouble again, are we? :b

BTW, your plotted icons look great on your build. Very professional looking without the cheesiness that traditional stickers present.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,I think that they should include KY with everything imported because it hurts when its dry.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in fine form today B- Had a chuckle at the watercooling thread shenanigans earlier today as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was something else that guy.....I had to put him on ignore in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stirring up trouble again, are we? :b*
> 
> BTW, your plotted icons look great on your build. Very professional looking without the cheesiness that traditional stickers present.
Click to expand...

Nope,I got accused of breaching copyright because _someone else_ quoted a pic that Slinky posted...

He picked the wrong guy to troll J...

You ever want anything plotted,you hit me up mate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> If what you were saying was what you call showing restraint, well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B NEGATIVE:
> Hey,I never said I was Mother Theresa....
> 
> I'm B NEGATIVE,secret agent.


----------



## Roikyou

Got a question or a thought. Recently set up the R9 295x2 and someone had mentioned the vrms was generating quite a bit of heat on the back of this card, it's open air and not passively cooled by the backplate. My thoughts, as I've just set up a single fan push or pull on the radiators, never worried about flow through the case as the push/pull gets air moving through the case. I thought about getting fan mounts for the flex bay to push air into the case and over the 295, then pulling air out the single fan in the back of the case. Over kill or even necessary? As far as mounting these fans, how are people mounting these fans would be another question, are we just using the 30mm with a nut as the fans and fan mounts are not threaded? Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,I got accused of breaching copyright because _someone else_ quoted a pic that Slinky posted...
> 
> He picked the wrong guy to troll J...
> 
> You ever want anything plotted,you hit me up mate


He went on a similar rant against me in the Titan Owners' club today.

It is the response I get for egging him on to use the GK110 volt mod, & telling him that quad-sli has next to no benefit in the real world, unless running 3x 4k monitors. IE: 4x titans on a single 1080P is something that only works well in a benchmark.

anyways, i think this may be a ToS violation. So, yeah... I don't want to get sued for copyright infringement.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,I got accused of breaching copyright because _someone else_ quoted a pic that Slinky posted...
> 
> He picked the wrong guy to troll J...
> 
> You ever want anything plotted,you hit me up mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went on a similar rant against me in the Titan Owners' club today.
> 
> It is the response I get for egging him on to use the GK110 volt mod, & telling him that quad-sli has next to no benefit in the real world, unless running 3x 4k monitors. IE: 4x titans on a single 1080P is something that only works well in a benchmark.
> 
> anyways, i think this may be a ToS violation. So, yeah... I don't want to get sued for copyright infringement.
Click to expand...

4 Titans at 1080 is just pointless....totally,obnoxiously pointless.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 4 Titans at 1080 is just pointless....totally,obnoxiously pointless.


The FBI uses 4 at 1080 - In fact they have quite a few of our cases with that configuration


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 4 Titans at 1080 is just pointless....totally,obnoxiously pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI uses 4 at 1080 - In fact they have quite a few of our cases with that configuration
Click to expand...

I dont think they are playing Crisis tho Jim.........


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The FBI uses 4 at 1080 - In fact they have quite a few of our cases with that configuration


Do you build full configured PCs for them? Or do you just provide the cases?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I dont think they are playing Crisis tho Jim.........


I hear there are some killer 3D solitaire tournaments at Quantico


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you build full configured PCs for them? Or do you just provide the cases?


No those systems are built in-house at Quantico. Not even their contractors touch those


----------



## VSG

Not surprised, but cool to know you got their business too


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I hear there are some killer 3D solitaire tournaments at Quantico


Iv'e heard some pretty interesting stories from my Uncle. He works @ Oakridge, and has told us many stories about employees exploiting the tools at their disposal to exact revenge on people.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 4 Titans at 1080 is just pointless....totally,obnoxiously pointless.


Lol, proof of slinky dinky pinky


----------



## Mega Man

serious question. how is quoting a post with a pic, posted on there, copyright infringement? esp with what the tos says about the content then belongs to ocn ??


----------



## Jimhans1

It isn't, that's what is so dang funny.


----------



## Mega Man

have to say did anyone ever notice how slink is "selling " his pcs on EBAY? among other things ?


----------



## skupples




----------



## stickg1

topless photo!


----------



## wermad

CL gone wild!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> topless photo!


Sexy, no take off that bottom and give us the full view


----------



## VSG

Topless is French, bottomless is porn.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Topless is French, bottomless is porn.


Caselabs Porn, YUMMY


----------



## Pheozero

Tonight is going to be fun.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> topless photo!


you sir, were just reported for underage pr0n ! ( that case is not even a year old ! )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> 
> Tonight is going to be fun.


woot welcome.

same for meh... but not tonight lol


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have to say did anyone ever notice how slink is "selling " his pcs on EBAY? among other things ?


Who is slink? I see you guys keep talking about him


----------



## Pheozero

Don't ask about it, he might report you for violating the copyright to his name









Anyways, 2 things. First: how does CL even make any money with the amount of effort they put into protecting their parts? It takes me like 30 seconds to unwrap anything. Second, is it natural to just sit there and just rub the finish on your case for 10 minutes or so?


----------



## Mega Man

as to 1 no one knows... as to 2.... i did it , but i am a freak


----------



## skupples

Not sure, but i'm pretty sure they make use of this type of production


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

About to order the last stuff for my case just wanna know what casters could I stick on my SM5 the MAC-107 or MAC-185?

Thanks


----------



## Denis777

I am already in official owners list but that build no longer exist, I parted out my computer. Because Case Labs Merlin SM8 is still the best case ever for my needs I'm recycling it for my new build








build log link http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-waercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless#post_22277758


----------



## 2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Thtat's a great looking build you got there, even better, you take great pix ! welcome to the CL club


thanks~
more photos link http://www.overclock.net/t/1490090/project-aurora-cl-s3-4770k-m6i-water-cooling-build/0_50


----------



## King4x4

Can't believe I didn't join the club









Here is a proof pic:


A couple more of my hydra 2 build:




















Stren add me or I am gonna send a camel your way!


----------



## X-Nine

The TH10A is now available http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-th10a/

Geico camel says WhoopWhoooooooooop!


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The TH10A is now available http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-th10a/
> 
> Geico camel says WhoopWhoooooooooop!


What's the difference in this one and the TH10?


----------



## VSG

It's A for Awesome.


----------



## King4x4

Shorter and wider then a regular TH10? with mounted plates for reseviours upfront?

I get that the TH10 stand is not compatible correct?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's A for Awesome.


C*A*SEL*A*Bs.
Double the awesome with the double-wide magnums.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Shorter and wider then a regular TH10? with mounted plates for reseviours upfront?
> 
> I get that the TH10 stand is not compatible correct?


Case dimensions are the same as the TH10 so the pedestal and top covers are common to both.

* Screwed together construction. Allow more options for two-tone paint options, individual panel replacement, MB tray conversion (XL-ATX <->HPTX), and case reversing kits will be available.
* MB is centered vertically for more aesthetic appeal and better radiator support in the lower case. Doors are now interchangeable.
* Cleaner look: MB tray gap reduced, Switches are now covered, Accessory mounting plate added
* Flat-pack shipping option significantly reduces international shipping charges.


----------



## wermad

wish TH10 had support for 140mm fans/rads. But I is happy's with my STH10


----------



## Roikyou

Just missed the changes to the TH-10, looks nice for future owners.


----------



## SortOfGrim

mm...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> wish TH10 had support for 140mm fans/rads. But I is happy's with my STH10


My favorite thing about the wider cases is the PSU support. Sacrifices have to be made w/ the STH10 when it comes to dual PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My favorite thing about the wider cases is the PSU support. Sacrifices have to be made w/ the STH10 when it comes to dual PSU.


I don't think running 3-480's and 2-360's is much of a sacrifice to have 2-PSUs


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> wish TH10 had support for 140mm fans/rads. But I is happy's with my STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about the wider cases is the PSU support. Sacrifices have to be made w/ the STH10 when it comes to dual PSU.
Click to expand...

So true...the wider body makes a big difference...I like the 140 support on the TH10A, but the XXL window should be larger.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My favorite thing about the wider cases is the PSU support. Sacrifices have to be made w/ the STH10 when it comes to dual PSU.


Yup, its also a tad shorter and fits nicely under my desk. STH10 is a towering beast and must sit on top. Sucker is heavy still. I already had two smaller rads (280s), though the only issue was to mount them as the CL bracket was not ideal. XSPC brackets barely squeeze in and its a bit tricky to install. I regret tapping my Alpha rads to M4 as the wiggle room of the stock M3 screw surely would have made installing these upper rads much easier. After installing them, i had plenty of room for the psu's and a bit left to squeeze in that front 420 also mounted with xspc brackets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> So true...the wider body makes a big difference...I like the 140 support on the TH10A, but the XXL window should be larger.


The psu chamber may not be wide enough to accommodate 140mm. The mb side probably can. So you'll need the case to be maybe a 2-4 inches wider to go w/ 140s. Still, a fatter look is still phat for the TH10







. If CL does make a 140mm TH10, please name it TH10-W. W as in "wermad", inspiration for this, not as in "wide"







.

edit: wider TH10 may encroach into TX10 sales, so not likely to happen


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I don't think running 3-480's and 2-360's is much of a sacrifice to have 2-PSUs


That is going to be one tight squeeze unless you use one of the horizontal drop ins. Not even sure how you would tube up three radiators in the bottom, probably just beyond my imagination.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is going to be one tight squeeze unless you use one of the horizontal drop ins. Not even sure how you would tube up three radiators in the bottom, probably just beyond my imagination.


I'll post pics once I'm done. (Hint, the front 480 rads ports are at the top, not the bottom)

Edit: no horizontal drop-ins or pedestals were used, 4 side rad mounts, and 480 flex bay mount (that is a pain in the butt to install, lol)


----------



## skupples

Did you do all the PSU wiring before installing the 360s?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you do all the PSU wiring before installing the 360s?


I think I will have to personally. I have 225mm of space and the EVGA 1300G2 is 200mm (per EVGA website, will have in my hands next monday)...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I think I will have to personally. I have 225mm of space and the EVGA 1300G2 is 200mm (per EVGA website, will have in my hands next monday)...


The issue I ran into was this: My front 480 can not go any further north in the flex bays, as it runs into the end tanks on the massive EK 480 radiators. Also, I used a 480 mount for my bottom 360(not sure if that matters) but I had to put the open end of the mount @ the front of the case due to the front 480 extending into the bottom of the case. This left me with just enough room to squeeze my AX860 behind it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My favorite thing about the wider cases is the PSU support. Sacrifices have to be made w/ the STH10 when it comes to dual PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think running 3-480's and 2-360's is much of a sacrifice to have 2-PSUs
Click to expand...

but i can run 2x psus and 5x 480 rads in my th10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I think I will have to personally. I have 225mm of space and the EVGA 1300G2 is 200mm (per EVGA website, will have in my hands next monday)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue I ran into was this: My front 480 can not go any further north in the flex bays, as it runs into the end tanks on the massive EK 480 radiators. Also, I used a 480 mount for my bottom 360(not sure if that matters) but I had to put the open end of the mount @ the front of the case due to the front 480 extending into the bottom of the case. This left me with just enough room to squeeze my AX860 behind it.
Click to expand...





this is why i went with a 45mm rad in them vs a 60


----------



## King4x4

2x1250watt PSUs and 6x64mm 480 Rads and a measly 360 XT thrown for good measure on my TH10.


----------



## skupples

That has to have a Pedestal.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Looking great:thumb:

I'll post pics once I'm done. (Hint, the front 480 rads ports are at the top, not the bottom)

Edit: no horizontal drop-ins or pedestals were used, 4 side rad mounts, and 480 flex bay mount (that is a pain in the butt to install, lol)

Looking forward to the pics

with mounted plates for reseviours upfront?

wonder if the plate will fit in the Magnum M8 for a modification to the Mid Plate?


----------



## Kimir

I'm wondering, how are you guys setting up your fan on lower (or top) chamber with two radiator? All intake?
I'm asking because I have 480 ut60 in push and 360 monsta in p/p and was going to make one as intake an the other as exhaust, making the airflow going from one side of the case to the other. Anyone tried this vs both intake?


----------



## skupples

I have them both set to blow out of the case, in the top of my STH-10. Figure enough air comes in from the top & the flex bays to keep them from choking. Also, seems like a better idea than having them blow hot air @ each other.


----------



## Baasha

I made another thread about thinking of getting a CaseLabs case but nobody responded.

Figure I'll ask in here.

I want to replace my Cooler Master Cosmos 2 case since I'm now using 2 PSUs and want a really good case for it.

I am NOT planning on water-cooling beyond the Kraken X60 I already have - the GPUs etc. will be air-cooled.

The Kraken X60 uses 140mm fans so I would like to know if the top of the Magnum TH10A or SMH10 can fit the 140mm fans?


----------



## djnsmith7

Baasha, the folks at CaseLabs didn't include the top mount pics for the TH10A that they included for the TH10. If we assume the pre-drilled holes are the same for both, then I would say the TH10A top mounts are for 120mm only.

I would like to add that I too upgraded from a Cosmos II to an MH10 + Pedestal & it was more than a 100% upgrade, especially for water cooling (no contest, really). Even the shorter (by 6", I believe) MH10 has dual PSU mounts.

Top of TH10 (with the top removed) for reference:

http://s30.photobucket.com/user/djnsmith7/media/TH10Top480RadiatorMounts.jpg.html


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I made another thread about thinking of getting a CaseLabs case but nobody responded.
> 
> Figure I'll ask in here.
> 
> I want to replace my Cooler Master Cosmos 2 case since I'm now using 2 PSUs and want a really good case for it.
> 
> I am NOT planning on water-cooling beyond the Kraken X60 I already have - the GPUs etc. will be air-cooled.
> 
> The Kraken X60 uses 140mm fans so I would like to know if the top of the Magnum TH10A or SMH10 can fit the 140mm fans?


TH10 and SMH10 only support 120mm fans on the top


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got probably a really stupid question about the SM5

The plate that covers the I/O from inside the case... can we buy them separate?



I wanna cut a hole in mine for fans and pump cables and wouldnt mind a spare in case I stuff up









Thanks


----------



## Fudgerd

Whoops. Nevermind.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Baasha, the folks at CaseLabs didn't include the top mount pics for the TH10A that they included for the TH10. If we assume the pre-drilled holes are the same for both, then I would say the TH10A top mounts are for 120mm only.
> 
> I would like to add that I too upgraded from a Cosmos II to an MH10 + Pedestal & it was more than a 100% upgrade, especially for water cooling (no contest, really). Even the shorter (by 6", I believe) MH10 has dual PSU mounts.


Hmm.. that's not good.. damn.. I really want to get the TH10A.

Is there some bracket or something (accessory) CaseLabs provides that can fit 140mm fans in the top section?

Is there any case where 140mm fans would fit in the top section? It seems like the STH10 has some 140mm "drop-in" bracket but that case is a real waste if you're not doing water-cooling - it's also too tall for my taste. Not to mention they could release an "STH10A" soon given the recent release of the TH10A.


----------



## djnsmith7

I'm curious, has anyone here done a dual pedestal config? Haven't seen one yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Baasha, the folks at CaseLabs didn't include the top mount pics for the TH10A that they included for the TH10. If we assume the pre-drilled holes are the same for both, then I would say the TH10A top mounts are for 120mm only.
> 
> I would like to add that I too upgraded from a Cosmos II to an MH10 + Pedestal & it was more than a 100% upgrade, especially for water cooling (no contest, really). Even the shorter (by 6", I believe) MH10 has dual PSU mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. that's not good.. damn.. I really want to get the TH10A.
> 
> Is there some bracket or something (accessory) CaseLabs provides that can fit 140mm fans in the top section?
> 
> Is there any case where 140mm fans would fit in the top section? It seems like the STH10 has some 140mm "drop-in" bracket but that case is a real waste if you're not doing water-cooling - it's also too tall for my taste. Not to mention they could release an "STH10A" soon given the recent release of the TH10A.
Click to expand...

Most CL owners here will tell you they had to fiddle with a bunch of options in their head before they pulled the trigger on their case. I went back & forth between the MH10 & the TH10 for over a month because of the difference in height.

To your question, I doubt there's a 140mm bracket for the top (pretty sure the 140 holes aren't there, so no). The TH10 is a 120 case & the TH10A is a native 120 & modified 140 case.

It wouldn't be difficult to drill a few holes of your own. Just make sure you confirm measurements for both 120 & 140 options for down the road, in case you ever want to transition to a 120 config. up there.

I had to drill a couple holes to mount my Photon 270 where I wanted it & it was a piece of cake.

These cases are built for customizations of all sorts. Prior to pulling the trigger, I asked Jim & Kevin a series of questions, including specific measurements & they were quick to respond.


----------



## Pheozero

Seross and mandrix off the top of my head have more than one pedestal.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone here done a dual pedestal config? Haven't seen one yet.
> Most CL owners here will tell you they had to fiddle with a bunch of options in their head before they pulled the trigger on their case. I went back & forth between the MH10 & the TH10 for over a month because of the difference in height.
> 
> To your question, I doubt there's a 140mm bracket for the top (pretty sure the 140 holes aren't there, so no). The TH10 is a 120 case & the TH10A is a native 120 & modified 140 case.
> 
> It wouldn't be difficult to drill a few holes of your own. Just make sure you confirm measurements for both 120 & 140 options for down the road, in case you ever want to transition to a 120 config. up there.
> 
> I had to drill a couple holes to mount my Photon 270 where I wanted it & it was a piece of cake.
> 
> These cases are built for customizations of all sorts. Prior to pulling the trigger, I asked Jim & Kevin a series of questions, including specific measurements & they were quick to respond.


Okay, will email them.

When you say the TH10A is a 'modified 140 case', does it mean it CAN fit 140mm fans if I got the separate 140.2 radiator mount/bracket?

Is there an STH10 "A" going to come out soon? I don't want to get that and then a month later the "A" comes out with all the upgraded goodies.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> Baasha, the folks at CaseLabs didn't include the top mount pics for the TH10A that they included for the TH10. If we assume the pre-drilled holes are the same for both, then I would say the TH10A top mounts are for 120mm only.
> 
> I would like to add that I too upgraded from a Cosmos II to an MH10 + Pedestal & it was more than a 100% upgrade, especially for water cooling (no contest, really). Even the shorter (by 6", I believe) MH10 has dual PSU mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. that's not good.. damn.. I really want to get the TH10A.
> 
> Is there some bracket or something (accessory) CaseLabs provides that can fit 140mm fans in the top section?
> 
> Is there any case where 140mm fans would fit in the top section? It seems like the STH10 has some 140mm "drop-in" bracket but that case is a real waste if you're not doing water-cooling - it's also too tall for my taste. Not to mention they could release an "STH10A" soon given the recent release of the TH10A.
Click to expand...

not really, considering 99% if not all 100% 120mm fans ( of quality ) are better then 140mm fans


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I got probably a really stupid question about the SM5
> 
> The plate that covers the I/O from inside the case... can we buy them separate?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna cut a hole in mine for fans and pump cables and wouldnt mind a spare in case I stuff up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes indeed. Email [email protected] and they'll set that up.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really, considering 99% if not all 100% 120mm fans ( of quality ) are better then 140mm fans


Well, not sure about that.. I use the Noctua 140mm fans and they are fantastic. The thing is, can the Kraken X60 even use 120mm fans? I think they're made only for 140mm fans right? I wouldn't mind switching over to 120mm but don't want to get another cooler etc.


----------



## VSG

You can get 120mm fan adapters for 140mm rads.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can get 120mm fan adapters for 140mm rads.


And actually you get better performance like this!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really, considering 99% if not all 100% 120mm fans ( of quality ) are better then 140mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not sure about that.. I use the Noctua 140mm fans and they are fantastic. The thing is, can the Kraken X60 even use 120mm fans? I think they're made only for 140mm fans right? I wouldn't mind switching over to 120mm but don't want to get another cooler etc.
Click to expand...

without even trying

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=33&lng=en&set=1
10mm fan specs


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=12&lng=en&set=1
120mm fan specs

just look at the static pressure

as to the cooler, you can buy fan adapters or get another cooler/ open loop


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes indeed. Email [email protected] and they'll set that up.


Cool thanks







. Out of curiosity why isnt it listed on the site? is there just no demand for it


----------



## Mega Man

brand new product


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes indeed. Email [email protected] and they'll set that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Out of curiosity why isnt it listed on the site? is there just no demand for it
Click to expand...

Probably not something high in demand, and Kevin is a very busy guy already. All of our parts are able to be made for customers, it's just some aren't ever really requested.


----------



## NKrader

man i wish i could find small rubber wheel casters that would fit these chassis.. i really dont like how the plastic ones look..


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone here done a dual pedestal config? Haven't seen one yet.
> Most CL owners here will tell you they had to fiddle with a bunch of options in their head before they pulled the trigger on their case. I went back & forth between the MH10 & the TH10 for over a month because of the difference in height.
> 
> To your question, I doubt there's a 140mm bracket for the top (pretty sure the 140 holes aren't there, so no). The TH10 is a 120 case & the TH10A is a native 120 & modified 140 case.
> 
> It wouldn't be difficult to drill a few holes of your own. Just make sure you confirm measurements for both 120 & 140 options for down the road, in case you ever want to transition to a 120 config. up there.
> 
> I had to drill a couple holes to mount my Photon 270 where I wanted it & it was a piece of cake.
> 
> These cases are built for customizations of all sorts. Prior to pulling the trigger, I asked Jim & Kevin a series of questions, including specific measurements & they were quick to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, will email them.
> 
> When you say the TH10A is a 'modified 140 case', does it mean it CAN fit 140mm fans if I got the separate 140.2 radiator mount/bracket?
> 
> Is there an STH10 "A" going to come out soon? I don't want to get that and then a month later the "A" comes out with all the upgraded goodies.
Click to expand...

No, what I meant by modified 140 case, is that's one of the changes they made to the TH10A, as the TH10 doesn't have any native 140 locations & the TH10A does, just not at the top where you want them.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably not something high in demand, and Kevin is a very busy guy already. All of our parts are able to be made for customers, it's just some aren't ever really requested.


So can we special request a pedestal for SM5?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> So can we special request a pedestal for SM5?


^ this


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, they'd sell 5.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> man i wish i could find small rubber wheel casters that would fit these chassis.. i really dont like how the plastic ones look..


I was just looking around for some smaller casters too. I came up with nothing


----------



## Jimhans1

What's the hole pattern on the case for the casters? I'm not gonna lift my STH10 to try and measure them, lol.


----------



## Denis777

I got this far with my SM8 build

Build log link http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-waercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


----------



## Jimhans1

Where is your psu going to be mounted? On one of their psu mount brackets?

Edit: I hope you have better luck with those Bitfenix fans on your rads than I did, they are great case fans, but they didn't do very well with my UT-60s in the 360/480mm flavor


----------



## Denis777

Yup psu bracket


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The issue I ran into was this: My front 480 can not go any further north in the flex bays, as it runs into the end tanks on the massive EK 480 radiators. Also, I used a 480 mount for my bottom 360(not sure if that matters) but I had to put the open end of the mount @ the front of the case due to the front 480 extending into the bottom of the case. This left me with just enough room to squeeze my AX860 behind it.


The dust....







. Tight squeeze and tricky to install the brackets but I managed to squeeze in two 280s w/ enough room for the two V1000s and a bit left for the front 420 barely poking through. There's plenty of room for the fan controller.


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Where is your psu going to be mounted? On one of their psu mount brackets?
> 
> Edit: I hope you have better luck with those Bitfenix fans on your rads than I did, they are great case fans, but they didn't do very well with my UT-60s in the 360/480mm flavor


What was the issue exactly if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> And with BeastMode activated.


Similar to what James has. I NEED me one of those. Endless possibilities to play with.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I made another thread about thinking of getting a CaseLabs case but nobody responded.
> 
> Figure I'll ask in here.
> 
> I want to replace my Cooler Master Cosmos 2 case since I'm now using 2 PSUs and want a really good case for it.
> 
> I am NOT planning on water-cooling beyond the Kraken X60 I already have - the GPUs etc. will be air-cooled.
> 
> The Kraken X60 uses 140mm fans so I would like to know if the top of the Magnum TH10A or SMH10 can fit the 140mm fans?


Hi Baasha,

I will give you my .02 cents here









If I assume that it's for your X79 quad gpu setup on your signature, here's my suggestion.

TH10A is too big for what you need.

I would simply go with an SM8 with the 140mm option on the top.
I would add a PSU mounting bar kit for you second PSU and put it horizontally in front bottom,
I would add a Flex-Bay HDD Cage with the SSD's adapters so you can put your 8 raid ssd's their and your other ssd could go in it's native place behind the motherboard.
Here are the links to what I talked about. I also did a quick cart and you would save money compared to the TH10A.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-mounting-bar-kit-sm8/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/

Just my opinion here









P.S. : You were talking about the possibility of a revamped STH10 into an STH10A because of the revamped TH10 into TH10A....but these 2 cases aren't in the same family and the improvements they did on the TH10A are already like it on the STH10/SMH10/SMA8 family which are an all screwed case, interchangeable doors, reverse kit possibility, etc... so I would not expect an STH10A based on that.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Oh, looks like the man in the two-tone blue truck brought me something...



Guess I should probably open that...



Spoiler: But you have to open this!











*Gimmie a second slot on tha list, baby!!!*

Thanks - T


----------



## pathfindercod

Oh I'm loving some Mercury S8.

I'm in a pickle fellas. I am loving the s8 case, horizontal motherboards do it for me









I can't decide between a dual slot res with d5 vario pump or the dual disc pump setup with a 250 res. I guess the dual disc pump and res would have to me mounted to the floor in the open areas behind the 5.25 bays?

What do you guys or gals think?


----------



## stickg1

I'm guessing a dual disc pump is a MCP35x2? I like the reservoir and separate pump look myself, or a tube res with integrated pump top. I'm not big on the 5.25" bay ones. But obviously that's my personal opinion.


----------



## pathfindercod

I am actually looking at the new EK Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP w/ Pumps or the EK dual res. The s8 makes it kind of hard to mount a pump and res thats why I am looking at that dual pump with adapter for 250 res as I am sure the 400 is to tall especially wight he push/pull 360's in the top.


----------



## iBored

Just curious, will caselabs consider selling the demci filters on their site?


----------



## Nephalem

Anybody have a Mercury S8 and can tell me if this mobo despite being 1.6" longer would have clearance? I bought the Corsair Obsidian 900D and am thinking of off loading it and getting the S8, IF this mobo will fit. If not well I'll live with my mistake


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Anybody have a Mercury S8 and can tell me if this mobo despite being 1.6" longer would have clearance? I bought the Corsair Obsidian 900D and am thinking of off loading it and getting the S8, IF this mobo will fit. If not well I'll live with my mistake


I mesured it and it would be about 0.6" too long...sorry


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I mesured it and it would be about 0.6" too long...sorry


Damn. Ah well at least the 900D has plenty of room for me to do whatever the hell I want, and thanks anyway.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Anybody have a Mercury S8 and can tell me if this mobo despite being 1.6" longer would have clearance? I bought the Corsair Obsidian 900D and am thinking of off loading it and getting the S8, IF this mobo will fit. If not well I'll live with my mistake


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I mesured it and it would be about 0.6" too long...sorry


That board is only 4 cm longer than the rampage iv black edition, are you sure it doesn't fit? Looks like it would fit but just cover the cable grommet maybe?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That board is only 4 cm longer than the rampage iv black edition, are you sure it doesn't fit? Looks like it would fit but just cover the cable grommet maybe?


The problem is not on the width but on the length


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The problem is not on the width but on the *length*


But the rampage black is 30.5x27.2 and the X power is 34.5x26.4, right?

Even your z87 classified is 30.48x26.35 right?

Edit: derp, nevermind, I need more rest....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> But the rampage black is 30.5x27.2 and the X power is 34.5x26.4, right?
> 
> Even your z87 classified is 30.48x26.35 right?
> 
> Edit: derp, nevermind, I need more rest....


Lolll it's ok


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Baasha,
> 
> I will give you my .02 cents here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I assume that it's for your X79 quad gpu setup on your signature, here's my suggestion.
> 
> TH10A is too big for what you need.
> 
> I would simply go with an SM8 with the 140mm option on the top.
> I would add a PSU mounting bar kit for you second PSU and put it horizontally in front bottom,
> I would add a Flex-Bay HDD Cage with the SSD's adapters so you can put your 8 raid ssd's their and your other ssd could go in it's native place behind the motherboard.
> Here are the links to what I talked about. I also did a quick cart and you would save money compared to the TH10A.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8/
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-mounting-bar-kit-sm8/
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-cage-assy/
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/
> 
> Just my opinion here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. : You were talking about the possibility of a revamped STH10 into an STH10A because of the revamped TH10 into TH10A....but these 2 cases aren't in the same family and the improvements they did on the TH10A are already like it on the STH10/SMH10/SMA8 family which are an all screwed case, interchangeable doors, reverse kit possibility, etc... so I would not expect an STH10A based on that.


Thank you very much for the detailed response. +REP









I didn't even know about the SM8 before your post! lol...

I looked around on the site and found the ST10 - I really want some breathing room in the case but not a gargantuan one like the TH10A.

The ST10 seems to fit the bill quite well - for 4-Way SLI, I would need 10 PCI-E slots on the case - the SM8 wouldn't work for my needs.

I really like the ST10 - wonder if they will come out w/ an ST10 "A"?

Also, it seems odd as to why they can't sell the top bracket (140.3) for 140mm radiator/fans for the other cases like the SMH10 or the TH10A?

Anyhoo, CaseLabs, here I come!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thank you very much for the detailed response. +REP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know about the SM8 before your post! lol...
> 
> I looked around on the site and found the ST10 - I really want some breathing room in the case but not a gargantuan one like the TH10A.
> 
> The ST10 seems to fit the bill quite well - for 4-Way SLI, I would need 10 PCI-E slots on the case - the SM8 wouldn't work for my needs.
> 
> I really like the ST10 - wonder if they will come out w/ an ST10 "A"?
> 
> Also, it seems odd as to why they can't sell the top bracket (140.3) for 140mm radiator/fans for the other cases like the SMH10 or the TH10A?
> 
> Anyhoo, CaseLabs, here I come!


The ST10 is the big brother of the SM8...both are in the Merlin family. The advantage with the ST10 is that with only 2 SSD adapters, you could slap 8 SSD's in the back panel and for your 9th one you could simply velcro it somewhere









...and I would be surprised to see an ST10A for the same reasons I told you about the STH10/SMH10/SMA8 family earlier. And even with the ST10 you don't have to buy anything if you want to go reverse one day since the case is designed to be reversible....you just have to switch a few panels.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The ST10 is the big brother of the SM8...both are in the Merlin family. *The advantage with the ST10 is that with only 2 SSD adapters, you could slap 8 SSD's in the back panel* and for your 9th one you could simply velcro it somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I would be surprised to see an ST10A for the same reasons I told you about the STH10/SMH10/SMA8 family earlier. And even with the ST10 you don't have to buy anything if you want to go reverse one day since the case is designed to be reversible....you just have to switch a few panels.


That's really interesting.. do the SSD adapters come with teh case or do you mean the ones we have to get separately? So do those adapters need to be mounted on the Flex-Bay system or just by themselves?

excuse the n00bish questions - never seen a caselabs case in person before lol


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> That's really interesting.. do the SSD adapters come with teh case or do you mean the ones we have to get separately? So do those adapters need to be mounted on the Flex-Bay system or just by themselves?
> 
> excuse the n00bish questions - never seen a caselabs case in person before lol


There's never n00bish questions....you are here to gather informations on a product you don't know and this is why we are here to help









The SSD adapters have to be bought separately but they don't go on the flex-bays but in the 2 HDD holders located on the back panel.

The back panel has 4 holders (2 HDD holders and 2 SSD holders). Each SSD holder holds 2 SSD and each HDD holder holds 1 HDD....but you can fit an SSD adapter i'm talking about in the HDD holder and each SSD adapter holds 2 SSD.

So 4 SSD natively + 2 SSD adapters in the native HDD holders = 8 SSD's.....all hidden









Here's a picture of the back of the ST10, you can see the 2 SSD holders in the middle and the 2 HDD holders (1 on the top and 1 on the bottom)


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 4 Titans at 1080 is just pointless....totally,obnoxiously pointless.


But i want to have 250 FPS in BF4









No but for Crysis 3 it is not :3


----------



## Jimhans1

Uh, even for crysis 3 it's pointless.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> But i want to have 250 FPS in BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but for Crysis 3 it is not :3


Wouldn't it not matter past 120FPS for your monitors?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sorry for the off topic post but one of our own is in a bad way.
Namron,a Specialtech regular and author of the Aquaero guide is seriously ill with lung cancer.

I would be greatly appreciative if you guys could just pop in to that thread and post messages of encouragement,he is dearly loved by us guys over there and we want him to know we as the watercooling community are rooting for him.

http://www.specialtechforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4865-Had-a-bit-of-a-shock-amp-some-not-such-good-news-today!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## VSG

Oh no! Thanks for letting us know, B Neg. At the very least, I will create an account there and wish him the best.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Sorry for the off topic post but one of our own is in a bad way.
> Namron,a Specialtech regular and author of the Aquaero guide is seriously ill with lung cancer.
> 
> I would be greatly appreciative if you guys could just pop in to that thread and post messages of encouragement,he is dearly loved by us guys over there and we want him to know we as the watercooling community are rooting for him.
> 
> http://www.specialtechforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4865-Had-a-bit-of-a-shock-amp-some-not-such-good-news-today!!
> 
> Thanks guys.


I'm in the registration process I will throw some good words for Namron soon. What a ****y stupid disease









Thanks for the info B Neg.....everyone needs the support in those times.


----------



## Ragsters

I wanted to show you guys an update to my Sm8. Since the last time I posted I upgraded the pump top, bought new ram and also got the EK Monarch Ram block. oh and I also rearranged the way my tubing came from the AX360 to the Res. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Killa Cam

^ looks great


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ^ looks great


Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I wanted to show you guys an update to my Sm8. Since the last time I posted I upgraded the pump top, bought new ram and also got the EK Monarch Ram block. oh and I also rearranged the way my tubing came from the AX360 to the Res. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice upgrade my friend!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Really nice upgrade my friend!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Awesome work Ragsters. I think it would be cool if you swapped the monarch top for the clean version, it would match the rest of your system better.

BTW I LOVE your sleeving job!


----------



## Baasha

Hey thanks again.

I was about to order the case but I had this nagging thought - how would I mount both my PSUs? The TH10A or the SMH10 has both PSUs close to each other - the way I want so that I can route the cables properly.

The ST10 has one PSU hole at the bottom and another at the top(?).

Is there any way I can mount both PSUs to the bottom of the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> There's never n00bish questions....you are here to gather informations on a product you don't know and this is why we are here to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SSD adapters have to be bought separately but they don't go on the flex-bays but in the 2 HDD holders located on the back panel.
> 
> The back panel has 4 holders (2 HDD holders and 2 SSD holders). Each SSD holder holds 2 SSD and each HDD holder holds 1 HDD....but you can fit an SSD adapter i'm talking about in the HDD holder and each SSD adapter holds 2 SSD.
> 
> So 4 SSD natively + 2 SSD adapters in the native HDD holders = 8 SSD's.....all hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the back of the ST10, you can see the 2 SSD holders in the middle and the 2 HDD holders (1 on the top and 1 on the bottom)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Awesome work Ragsters. I think it would be cool if you swapped the monarch top for the clean version, it would match the rest of your system better.
> 
> BTW I LOVE your sleeving job!


Yeah, I thought about changing out the Monarch top but I figured that the motherboard block would look out of place if I did. Oh and thanks for the comments and compliments!


----------



## VSG

Did a bunch of work on the TX10 and fit in some components already. The Aquaero unit fit in as well, albeit with some struggle. I don't know if I will make a build log at this point honestly, this is my last semester or two in my PhD so things are ridiculous timing wise and I can only get stuff done slowly on the case. One thing is certain though - I absolutely love the case and the massive amounts of space in it. I just discovered what seems to be a 5*120mm radiator drop-in mount that was hidden in the pedestal as well!

Edit: Nevermind it was the TX10 HDD side mount. Although it very well can double as a 600mm drop-in radiator mount as well.


----------



## Goggle Eye

akira thank you for letting us know about B Negatives post, Namron is a great guy and will be on the sight in a few.

Ragsters great build thank you for posting. Really like the clean look


----------



## easynator

Hi,

I read a lot about the Caselabs Mercury S3 and I was wondering if it would be possible to do a setup like this:

1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) in the rear + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) in the drive bay chamber (left-side) + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) on the right side + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
2x fans 140 x 140 x 25 on the front
2x fans 140 x 140 x 25 on the top
The front and the top fans would be configured as air flow. The rear and the sides fans would be configured as exhaust.

I think I would have to cut some holes in the drive bay chamber because the fittings of the radiator might not fit even if the depth is 57mm (and my fan + radiator is 50mm).

I'm also not entirely sure if the rad+fan on the sides would fit if I use a front 140mm fan.

Do you think this setup could work?


----------



## VSG

New day, new thoughts. I decided to go with the build log after all: http://www.overclock.net/t/1491508/build-log-the-utterly-imbalanced-caselabs-tx10-d-build-s/0_50


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hey thanks again.
> 
> I was about to order the case but I had this nagging thought - how would I mount both my PSUs? The TH10A or the SMH10 has both PSUs close to each other - the way I want so that I can route the cables properly.
> 
> The ST10 has one PSU hole at the bottom and another at the top(?).
> 
> Is there any way I can mount both PSUs to the bottom of the case?


The way to achieve it on the ST10 is to buy the PSU Mounting Bar Kit - SM8 and mount the bar horizontaly. The SM8 and the ST10 have the same depth...they only differ in height. So by mounting the bar horizontaly in the bottom, you would be able to put your second PSU in front of the native one. The only thing is the AC cord of this second psu will need to go out of the case sometime. To do this you could just remove one of the cover holes at the bottom and pass it through.

It's not as easy as in the TH10A or SMH10 but it's fairly easy to do.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Ragsters great build thank you for posting. Really like the clean look


I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## fast_fate

Hey Guys I just posted this in the S8 announcement forum,
so this is a copy and past from there...

I'm looking for links to any builds that have had the clip on panels converted to hinged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakeItSo*
> 
> How difficult would it be to mod an S8 to use hinged doors? I've not received mine yet but looking at the various pictures it seems to me all that would be required are some hinges and the pieces the pegs attach to. Or is there some fundamental design difference I'm missing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> In theory, it's doable but a little beyond modding 101 - so it would depend on your modding skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be unique though


If it has been done, anybody got a link.
I'm considering hinging my ped's front cover and wouldn't hurt to see what others have done


----------



## NKrader

you think this would fit into the 3x5.25 bays on the pedestal?

would be kinda cool

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dual-ddc-x-res-link-csq-add-on.html


----------



## fasttracker440

Hey all just wondering if anyone has had any luck fitting a Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator in to a M8 case. The width has me worried looks like its 3mm wider then the PSU side of the case. Also the depth is close to 100mm without fans would cause issues on the MB side. Just trying to wrap my head around what i need to order. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VSG

Posted this on Twitter but felt this deserved to be shared in here:


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Posted this on Twitter but felt this deserved to be shared in here:


Not quite sure what im looking at..........


----------



## Pheozero

Probably the 8-9 CaseLabs builds on the first page. Aluminum is taking over the world.


----------



## VSG

Those are current Intel build logs on OCN, a big majority of which are using CaseLabs cases. When I joined OCN, CaseLabs was still a niche here and barely known anywhere else. I just wanted to show these cases are rightly becoming popular with enthusiasts now.


----------



## skupples

I see them all over the place
. took me two years of window shopping to pull the trigger.


----------



## Kimir

Are you telling me that I put mine in the wrong section?


----------



## VSG

It took Szeged, Wermad and you going with the STH10 for me to start looking for one myself. Of course I went bigger because Texas..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Are you telling me that I put mine in the wrong section?


Intel build log section typically gets more viewers. You can always ask for a move like Skupples did.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Intel build log section typically gets more viewers. You can always ask for a move like Skupples did.


Hmm okay, whom do I ask for that?


----------



## VSG

A mod I guess, ask Skupples how he got it moved.


----------



## X-Nine

More and more people are getting the itch for quality. This is a good thing.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A mod I guess, ask Skupples how he got it moved.


Roger that, I supposed a mod in both sections.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> More and more people are getting the itch for quality. This is a good thing.


Quality over quantity!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Hey all just wondering if anyone has had any luck fitting a Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator in to a M8 case. The width has me worried looks like its 3mm wider then the PSU side of the case. Also the depth is close to 100mm without fans would cause issues on the MB side. Just trying to wrap my head around what i need to order. Thanks in advance.


p0pe has an M8 full of AMS rads....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Probably the 8-9 CaseLabs builds on the first page. *Aluminum is taking over the world.*


You can thank Lian Li for that.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It took Szeged, Wermad and you going with the STH10 for me to start looking for one myself. Of course I went bigger because Texas..
> Intel build log section typically gets more viewers. You can always ask for a move like Skupples did.


=( someone from OMPT (1mil post thread) offered me a tx10 @ near the same price RIGHT after I paid for this one.=(

I asked 5entinel to move my kiddie log.

Ohhh for my black/white EVGA sli cover in from coldzero. Looks sooooo much better than the old red one. Now ensourced needs to finish muh sleeves.


----------



## VSG

Ouch! Who was it? Was it a TX10-V or the dual version? If you had no plans for 2 builds, the TX10-D is kinda redundant.


----------



## skupples

I don't remember which one it was. It was the jersey guy... Would have to look into the logs to remember his name. ( case was in jersey as well.)


----------



## VSG

Hmm.. Wonder if he has any parts or accessories he no longer needs. Off to the OMPT!

Edit: Was it a guy named Mongol with the fist pumping avatar?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I asked 5entinel to move my kiddie log.


Thanks for letting me know.








Senior mod it is then, he seems offline at the moment; I'll ask alancsalt then.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior mod it is then, he seems offline at the moment; I'll ask alancsalt then.


I asked 5 because he is on my steam list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmm.. Wonder if he has any parts or accessories he no longer needs. Off to the OMPT!
> 
> Edit: Was it a guy named Mongol with the fist pumping avatar?


That's the one...but he doesn't post much anymore. I think he relocated for a new job.


----------



## VSG

Hmm that explains why his case is in storage. I just missed him by 2 hours, sent him a PM anyway. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> More and more people are getting the itch for quality. This is a good thing.


It would be nice if you guys can make the 140.3 panel fit on the top of all cases instead of making it only on the ST10 etc.

I would love to get either the Magnum M10 or SMH10 but neither of those can fit the 140.3 for a 140mm radiator up top.

Is there any way I can fit that 140 radiator for my Kraken X60 on those cases?

This panel:


----------



## stickg1

Drill a couple of holes?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Drill a couple of holes?


That's what I pay others to do. Why would a company that sells "high end" cases not have this option is beyond me. The whole allure of CaseLabs is the ability to customize and choose what panels you want on your case.


----------



## wermad

If you plan to keep that $5k worth of gpu on air, CL ain't the bost option imho .


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you plan to keep that $5k worth of gpu on air, CL ain't the bost option imho .


Can you suggest a better alternative that can accommodate 2 PSUs? I love the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 I have now but it can fit only 1 PSU.


----------



## VSG

Phanteks Enthoo Primo? Corsair 900D?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can you suggest a better alternative that can accommodate 2 PSUs? I love the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 I have now but it can fit only 1 PSU.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Primo? Corsair 900D?
Click to expand...

This









Honestly, something more inline for your setup, how about a nice bench? Like the Dimastech XL. It can hold a 420 and can setup two psu without issues.

If you are gonna eventually wc those titans, I would go for the STH10. I have a couple of psu in mind and lots of rads (560 x2, 420, 280 x2).


----------



## stickg1

Oh yeah, the Dimastech would be sweet


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Primo? Corsair 900D?


The Cosmos 2 has much better build quality than those cases IMO.

The only drawback is the single PSU slot. Ugh... this is frustrating...

Why can't the 140.3 panel fit up top? Is it physically bigger than the 120.4 panel?

I really like the Magnum M10 or the Magnum TH10A.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, something more inline for your setup, how about a nice bench? Like the *Dimastech XL*. It can hold a 420 and can setup two psu without issues.
> 
> If you are gonna eventually wc those titans, I would go for the STH10. I have a couple of psu in mind and lots of rads (560 x2, 420, 280 x2).


Never heard of them - they seem to be an Italian company. Do they have a distributor here? Does the CaseLabs test bench fit 2 PSUs?

I don't plan on w/c my GPUs. I change them too often!


----------



## VSG

I have seen all 3 cases (Cosmos 2, Enthoo Primo and 900D) in person so I am confused why you think the Cosmos 2 is better built. That case is such a waste of potential, it made me sad. The case is also pretty much all steel so it is heavier built- don't mistake weight for build quality.

As far as the Dimastech benches go: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=103_1267

Use code MEMDAY14-7 to get 7% off by May 30.


----------



## Baasha

Thanks for the link.

I am a bit unsure about having everything exposed - I have 10 SSDs and a couple of HDDs along w/ all the other stuff (in my sig) so would really prefer a well-built case like CaseLabs.

So can the 140.3 panel fit on the top or not? If they are so "customizable", it seems silly that they cannot make this 140.3 panel fit on the top of all cases.


----------



## VSG

The customization is within the bounds of the case and what is feasable. If you look at cases available on the market and just go by their dimensions, say a case is 520mm deep- one might well think it can fit a 480mm radiator. But then the radiator has end tanks, the case itself has walls and so forth. So even if some things may yet work, it may also be a case of no one having thought of it as a necessity.

If you really want a dual PSU setup with CaseLabs, either get a pedestal or go for a bigger case.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The customization is within the bounds of the case and what is feasable. If you look at cases available on the market and just go by their dimensions, say a case is 520mm deep- one might well think it can fit a 480mm radiator. But then the radiator has end tanks, the case itself has walls and so forth. So even if some things may yet work, it may also be a case of no one having thought of it as a necessity.
> 
> If you really want a dual PSU setup with CaseLabs, *either get a pedestal or go for a bigger case*.


which pedestal with what case?

I really like the Magnum M10 - so if I got a pedestal with that, how would it work?

Bigger case? Like the TH10A? I would but that case can't fit the 140.3 radiator either.


----------



## Mega Man

why does everyone want 140s, frankly there is no fan out that can put out the static pressure of the 120s. they are better all around. air or water, static pressure is king


----------



## seross69

If you get the extended top and use 140 to 120 adapters you can put rad on top


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why does everyone want 140s, frankly there is no fan out that can put out the static pressure of the 120s. they are better all around. air or water, static pressure is king


It isn't all that bad now. The Gelid Wing 14, the Cougar CF-V14H, the San Ace 140mm, the Aerocool DS 140s. the Be Quiet Silents Wings 2 140 and the Noctua NF-P14 are all really good 140mm fans.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> which pedestal with what case?
> 
> I really like the Magnum M10 - so if I got a pedestal with that, how would it work?
> 
> Bigger case? Like the TH10A? I would but that case can't fit the 140.3 radiator either.


These cases will suffocate those titans. Ppl use open benches all the time, especially those who change out hardware frequently (like reviewers).

The cases you're looking into are going to cause temps to rise quickly for those titans and you'll end up keeping the door open. Which is essentially an open bench.

The CL bench doesn't have dual psu unfortunately (S8 test bench)

edit: well, if they worked good in your cosmos, it should be ok in these CL as well. Honestly, I would get a Dimastech bench if I were you.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior mod it is then, he seems offline at the moment; I'll ask alancsalt then.


Kimir your new avatar is............................................yummy


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why does everyone want 140s, frankly there is no fan out that can put out the static pressure of the 120s. they are better all around. air or water, static pressure is king


True that. 120s still have better performance then 140s. But the noise, its not there!







. I'm extremely pleased my Cougars are super quiet at 100% power and are dead silent at 40% power. They also fill up the STH10 quite nicely leaving little to no gaps unlike 120s







. Temps were no different then the R4s so the massive overkill loop is doing its job


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Drill a couple of holes?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I pay others to do. Why would a company that sells "high end" cases not have this option is beyond me. The whole allure of CaseLabs is the ability to customize and choose what panels you want on your case.
Click to expand...

Because 140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why does everyone want 140s, frankly there is no fan out that can put out the static pressure of the 120s. they are better all around. air or water, static pressure is king
> 
> 
> 
> True that. 120s still have better performance then 140s. But the noise, its not there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm extremely pleased my Cougars are super quiet at 100% power and are dead silent at 40% power. They also fill up the STH10 quite nicely leaving little to no gaps unlike 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temps were no different then the R4s so the massive overkill loop is doing its job
Click to expand...

meh thats why they made gentle typhoons !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Drill a couple of holes?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I pay others to do. Why would a company that sells "high end" cases not have this option is beyond me. The whole allure of CaseLabs is the ability to customize and choose what panels you want on your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because 140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
Click to expand...

*still dont


----------



## VSG

More like why they used to make Gentle Typhoons


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Primo? Corsair 900D?


Terrible option for dual PSU. you lose SOO much radiator space in both of these cases. Quad-sli + dual PSU + entho primo or 900D? No thanks.

He would be confined to a 480 up top, a 240(maybe 360) in front, & 2x 240s in the bottom.


----------



## VSG

He wasn't looking at watercooling other than an AIO for the CPU. So they would be just fine for the dual PSU option, as would the test benches also recommended.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Terrible option for dual PSU. you lose SOO much radiator space in both of these cases. Quad-sli + dual PSU + entho primo or 900D? No thanks.


He's not wc the quads. Even still, you can squeeze in a couple of rads in there, which is still overkill for the cpu.


----------



## VSG

With the 900D, you could still have a 480 up top, a 120 in the rear, dual 240s in the bottom and another 240 in the front. It would be a tight fit but 11*120mm rad space is nothing to mock at.


----------



## wermad

With the constant hardware changes he's doing and the need to keep that hot (figuratively) quad sandwich cool, a bench is the way to go for him.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> More like why they used to make Gentle Typhoons


no nidec still does ! scythe cant sell them though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> With the 900D, you could still have a 480 up top, a 120 in the rear, dual 240s in the bottom and another 240 in the front. It would be a tight fit but 11*120mm rad space is nothing to mock at.


meh ill take my 20x120 ( 21-25 if i want, with slight modding ) TH10 is epics, i want the tx10-d

did that stand for double texas me wonders


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.


I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?









You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


Whoa whoa whoa... Easy there, man. I didn't see anything wrong with what XNINE said. He's a service rep for CaseLabs here on OCN. The questions you were asking would have been better served @ Caselabs email with regards to custom work. There's not much he can do.

We all have opinions, and even though I may not agree with what XNINE in regards to 140mm fans, I didn't think he came off as being offensive - just stating his opinion.

XNINE is a great dude, who's pretty knowledgeable and has helped me tremendously when he use to be the NZXT service rep. I understand that you are looking for something that suits your needs. But sometimes we all can't get what we want. I hope you find what you're looking for, though.


----------



## kgtuning

140mm fans?... Nothing a dremel or jigsaw and drill can't fix..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
Click to expand...

wow... losing a customer for being honest. that must be a first... ( keeping my person thoughts to my self. )


----------



## Jimhans1

Eh, not like he has many friends to sway away from CL, not with his attitude. Lol.


----------



## wermad

I guess xnine didnt know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Because 140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds.* Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.


Ugh, poor choice of words. You're technically representing CL and not a direct employee so caution in the words you use. I've seen this pitfall done my other "ocn manufacturer reps"

Here's a good example circa 2011:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1001892/work-log-project-liquid-death-caselabs-overhaul-time

I think he also posted some pretty big benching numbers in the many versions all while still using *140mm* fans.

140mm fans are nothing new. The problem is that 120mm fans were much easier to adopt on a wider spectrum of wc applications. Because, basically, it holds the biggest market. This has to be CaseLabs reason and what frankly, you should have phrased better. Once a market has been conquered, then a company will start exploring a wider range of options. Many case manufacturers starting offering more and more support for 140mm fans and eventually things started picking up. But its not to say its what was within the last few months. I'm sure CL was designing the STH10 with the possibility of 140mm fans for future use a few years back. Then why make it that little bit extra big? And its not that ppl don't ask enough for 140, its because its a smaller segment. You're get more request for what is widely used more. You also forget that CL is not an air cooling case (c'mon folks, lets be honest here







) and that a ton of the *highend* aircoolers use 140mm fans.

Again, could have been said better and I understand why Baasha got upset.

And yes, I have THIRTY Cougar 140mm fans and one 120mm. So I took some offense in this as well


----------



## Mega Man

meh i stand by my "still dont" no offense old friend.

the cool thing about CL though. is easily modded. and if he does not want to take time time, meh

imo and speaking strictly from a non rep side here and only from my own mouth ... there are some customers you dont want.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh i stand by my "still dont" no offense old friend.
> 
> the cool thing about CL though. is easily modded. and if he does not want to take time time, meh
> 
> imo and speaking strictly from a non rep side here and only from my own mouth ... there are some customers you dont want.


Arrogant much.....

No such thing as customers they don't want.

I agree,J chose the wrong choice of words,equating build quality with fan size is fail.

Whether that's enough to proclaim that they lost a customer is dependent on the obvious sensitivity to your purchase....apparently someone is.

140's are the future of watercooling,regardless that you think 120s are better.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because 140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators.


XNine is clearly talking in broad terms here....and he's correct. You can always find exceptions and point at them...but the *vast majority* of "super high end builds" here on OCN in the last few years have used 120mm fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


If you buy products based on what a web rep says in an online forum....then we have very different mindsets. That's all I'll say.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with what XNINE said. XNINE is a great dude.....


Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 140's are the future of watercooling,regardless that you think 120s are better.


Respectfully disagree.


----------



## Killa Cam

I agree with b neg. Xnine came across as if his opinion was fact, but as seeing he is a rep, that shouldn't have happened. I just know from personal experience that Xnine is exceptional at what he does.

@baasha

Have you looked into the Caselabs SM8? You could get 3x140 drop in mount at the top, put one of your psu in the bottom, and get the SM8 psu bracket to mount your second psu in the front flex bay area. Just trying to help you, dude.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh i stand by my "still dont" no offense old friend.
> 
> the cool thing about CL though. is easily modded. and if he does not want to take time time, meh
> 
> imo and speaking strictly from a non rep side here and only from my own mouth ... there are some customers you dont want.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant much.....
> 
> No such thing as customers they don't want.
> 
> I agree,J chose the wrong choice of words,equating build quality with fan size is fail.
> 
> Whether that's enough to proclaim that they lost a customer is dependent on the obvious sensitivity to your purchase....apparently someone is.
> 
> 140's are the future of watercooling,regardless that you think 120s are better.
Click to expand...

Yes. But I am OK with it. I learned a long time ago not to care what others think.









As to the fans. One day maybe. But atm and for the forseeable future 120 are and will be kings


----------



## B NEGATIVE

120 fans may be king but 140 rads are much better performers,this is straight fact. Frontal surface is much more significant than depth,more leading rows of tube means more tubes exposed to cooler airflow,air temp increase thru the rad renders thick rads inefficient.
Thin rads with a wide frontal surface are the way forward,140s fitting this requirement.

As for fans,you guys are still living in the past,140 fans are very good and only getting better,120 fans have peaked and are stagnant.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


Your previous posts point to a test bench being a better option for your needs. Otherwise you could have emailed their support team and requested for 140mm holes to be drilled as a custom option instead of automatically assuming they wouldn't do it for you.

I agree that Xnine had a bad choice of words, but it is true that cases these days still dominantly support the 120mm standard. There's really no need to trash this company and if your friends are making their decisions based on word of mouth alone instead of doing their own research, I wouldn't consider them PC enthusiasts at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I read a lot about the Caselabs Mercury S3 and I was wondering if it would be possible to do a setup like this:
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) in the rear + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) in the drive bay chamber (left-side) + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm (157 x 124 x 30) on the right side + 1x fan (120 x 120 x 25)
> 2x fans 140 x 140 x 25 on the front
> 2x fans 140 x 140 x 25 on the top
> The front and the top fans would be configured as air flow. The rear and the sides fans would be configured as exhaust.
> 
> I think I would have to cut some holes in the drive bay chamber because the fittings of the radiator might not fit even if the depth is 57mm (and my fan + radiator is 50mm).
> 
> I'm also not entirely sure if the rad+fan on the sides would fit if I use a front 140mm fan.
> 
> Do you think this setup could work?


Your post got buried, but it looks like it could work to me.

My setup is:

Front: XSPC RX240 with push/pull intake
Side: XSPC EX240 with pull intake
Rear: XSPC EX120 with pull exhaust (rear GT fan is placed outside the case)
All the air is exhausted via my PSU or the rear exhaust fan. Also, as long as the width of your side radiator is 30mm, you can fit both radiator and fan without affecting the front 140mm fan. Since my side radiator is 35mm, I had to place the fans behind the drive bay chamber and move my PSU more towards the right side edge.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


Baasha I think you have taken his post the wrong way and should back up a bit. Caselabs as a company is awesome and the people there work hard to meet enthusiast needs. The point he is making is that the radiator companies have for years pushed the 120mm fans as those used with their higher end products. As such Caselabs has build to the standards that the industry has set over the last few years.

Now as the 140 mm fan solutions begin to become more popular they will obvious re-evaluate the design and look at the changes they can make but that is not going to happen over night and might be a year or more before we see the effect. They have inventory and money tied into the current design and cannot just shift course 100$ mid stream.

If you do tell your friends to avoid Caselabs then you are doing your friends a dis-service as in my experience for the real enthusiast Caselabs is the best out there.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would want 140mm GT fans but it remains the stuff that dreams are made of... So I bought 38 120mm GT fans. There were defiantly nice 140mm options but none as appealing to me as the GTs. I feel we are still 1-3 years away from a mainstream 140mm switchover if it happens at all.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


Wow I can only imagine what sort of lemmings would base their opinions off of yours. That whole area should be roped off and quarantined.

And yeah, I'm fairly certain that when you're ordering your case you can just ask for a couple holes to be drilled to make the 140mm layout. But maybe you can ask Newegg to do that when you order your Corsair or Coolermaster case.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Time to ditch the stock Intel CPU cooler in my SM8, ordered up a NH-D15. In about 6-12 months I should be ready to watercool money wise. Plus I wanted something better, easy to install with a super long product lifespan for times when my custom water loop will be down for upgrades and maintenance.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


What??? Who's got the attitude here?? People here helped you in your process to find a solution to your setup but in your mind you wanted a specific case with an option that wasn't available and complained about it...you can't always have exactly what you want....even if ten thousand peoples would ask Toyota to make a Twin Turbo AWD Yaris they won't do it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I agree with b neg. Xnine came across as if his opinion was fact, but as seeing he is a rep, that shouldn't have happened. I just know from personal experience that Xnine is exceptional at what he does.
> 
> @baasha
> 
> Have you looked into the Caselabs SM8? You could get 3x140 drop in mount at the top, put one of your psu in the bottom, and get the SM8 psu bracket to mount your second psu in the front flex bay area. Just trying to help you, dude.


I suggest him that case but he didn't want to be strangled by an 8-slots layout and then I discovered the ST10...I even explain him how he could put 2 psu's in the bottom by using the psu mounting bracket....but in his head he was only seeing a TH10A....even if the case doesn't support 140mm fans.


----------



## Neo Zuko

The funny thing is I've been afraid at times they will take away my 120mm options. I like 140mm options but only as an option. I need my 120mm safety blanket.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
Click to expand...

I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.

The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.


----------



## VSG

Way too many briefs in bunches here. Everyone is right to some extent. XNine explained himself above but even otherwise I took his first post to mean in a general term. Now the 140mm rad and fan options are not only viable, they can be better performers without any sacrifice needed. So naturally all case manufacturers are beginning to provide options for 140x rads. The modularity of Caselabs simply means it is easier to adapt a lot of existing cases for that option but not all.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
Click to expand...

Now this is more like it J,I concur with all of this,except 140 based kit has been making solid progression over the last year or so...not months.
140 based rads and fans will be the basis of loops in the future,120s are done..there will be little advancement in that field now,much like 92's before that...

Embrace the future.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> The funny thing is I've been afraid at times they will take away my 120mm options. I like 140mm options but only as an option. I need my 120mm safety blanket.


I don't think that's something you have to worry about. 120mm will still be a big thing, at least until PCs become smaller or antiquated altogether. For me, I bought micro center out of their Gentle Typhoons in January, the old ones, not the new, so I'll have to stick with 120mm until those are all dead, Lol. I'm waiting for numbers on the new Noctua Redux fans. The Crimson and Black versions look sweet


----------



## stickg1

I feel like in the near future even less people will be water cooling anyway as components continue to lower in power consumption and heat. I'm sure the hardcore enthusiasts will keep the industry alive though.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I know!!! I'll replace my D15 A15 fans for sure if they do another color.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this is more like it J,I concur with all of this,except 140 based kit has been making solid progression over the last year or so...not months.
> 140 based rads and fans will be the basis of loops in the future,120s are done..there will be little advancement in that field now,much like 92's before that...
> 
> Embrace the future.
Click to expand...

While they've been out there for about a year, the demand hasn't really been there until recently. Either way, if it's what the future brings its not something we'll rail against, it's something that we will embrace. Change takes time, is all. Less so for us, because we have the ability to adapt quickly.

Off to the clinic, have to save puppies and kitties lives!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this is more like it J,I concur with all of this,except 140 based kit has been making solid progression over the last year or so...not months.
> 140 based rads and fans will be the basis of loops in the future,120s are done..there will be little advancement in that field now,much like 92's before that...
> 
> Embrace the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While they've been out there for about a year, the demand hasn't really been there until recently. Either way, if it's what the future brings its not something we'll rail against, it's something that we will embrace. Change takes time, is all. Less so for us, because we have the ability to adapt quickly.
> 
> Off to the clinic, have to save puppies and kitties lives!
Click to expand...

Please don't think im insinuating CL won't roll with the times,my post was more for the naysayers and 120 diehards.
CL already cater for the 140 crowd,just not extensively like 120's


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.


I think I know what Xnine was trying to say but I agree, absolute statements can be easily taken the wrong way. I've known Jason for some time now and know that he would never denigrate someone's build, nor would I ever tolerate that. I really don't believe his intent was to offend anyone, so I'm sorry if that was the case.

The reality is we've supported 140.x radiators from the beginning. The original double-wide cases had integrated 120.x mounts to help keep the cost down and the PSU compartment was too narrow for 140's, but the pedestals had 140.x mounts from the beginning and so has every case since then.

The truth is 140.x radiators have only recently started to become more widely used. I say that based on the radiator mounts/case configurations we sell. 120's still outsell 140's by a large margin (about 5:1), so 140's still have quite a ways to go. We will continue to support them any any new formats that appear promising in the future. Thanks


----------



## stickg1

By the way, still love my S3. Mike/werm, it's been a month and I haven't sold it yet, lol.

@CL - Love the cases but if you ever come out with something smaller than a S3, like a true SFF, I would be ALL over it.









I think a lot of people would.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Ok then, NOW I want my 180.1 and 200.1 support in the S8 tops!!!

GIGGITY!!!

But seriously though, the Mercury line (specifically the S8) can and does support 140.X radiators and fans in all _kinds_ of configs.

I'm swinging a 140.2 in the flex bay, and it looks AH-MAY-ZINGAH.



Spoiler: Terrible picture, I know...







Thanks - T


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ok then, NOW I want my 180.1 and 200.1 support in the S8 tops!!!
> 
> GIGGITY!!!
> 
> But seriously though, the Mercury line (specifically the S8) can and does support 140.X radiators and fans in all _kinds_ of configs.
> 
> I'm swinging a 140.2 in the flex bay, and it looks AH-MAY-ZINGAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Terrible picture, I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Apart from the offered options don't forget that with the right bracket, you can fit a 240 rad in the S8's HDD bay...
and 420's it's ped too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Alpenfohns

I approve this message.

I love that s8,cant shoehorn the beast in it tho....


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Alpenfohns
> 
> I approve this message.
> 
> I love that s8,cant shoehorn the beast in it tho....


Nah, not running with them, just offering up other 140.x options.

I did seriously consider the ped, but I didn't want to loose the drop in option.
The 140.3 had to be fitted from the inside (and custom brackets fabbed)

I'm Sticking with the 120.3 all round in S_alive_8









Hey B Neg, did you see this version of the S8 tech station when I posted it ?
Screwed onto an MH10 ped








Going to be my dream test bench


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Alpenfohns
> 
> I approve this message.
> 
> I love that s8,cant shoehorn the beast in it tho....
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not running with them, just offering up other 140.x options.
> 
> I did seriously consider the ped, but I didn't want to loose the drop in option.
> The 140.3 had to be fitted from the inside (and custom brackets fabbed)
> 
> I'm Sticking with the 120.3 all round in S_alive_8
Click to expand...

The more I look at CL cases,the more they dont need that ped option...I regret mine,its handy but the case looks so much better without it. Im going to finish this build,run it for a few months then tear it down for a rebuild without the ped.....like I was originally going to do. Got a back panel blank coming to completely re-structure the inside.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> Front: XSPC RX240 with push/pull intake
> Side: XSPC EX240 with pull intake
> Rear: XSPC EX120 with pull exhaust (rear GT fan is placed outside the case)
> All the air is exhausted via my PSU or the rear exhaust fan. Also, as long as the width of your side radiator is 30mm, you can fit both radiator and fan without affecting the front 140mm fan. Since my side radiator is 35mm, I had to place the fans behind the drive bay chamber and move my PSU more towards the right side edge.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I think I know what Xnine was trying to say but I agree, absolute statements can be easily taken the wrong way. I've known Jason for some time now and know that he would never denigrate someone's build, nor would I ever tolerate that. I really don't believe his intent was to offend anyone, so I'm sorry if that was the case.
> 
> The reality is we've supported 140.x radiators from the beginning. The original double-wide cases had integrated 120.x mounts to help keep the cost down and the PSU compartment was too narrow for 140's, but the pedestals had 140.x mounts from the beginning and so has every case since then.
> 
> The truth is 140.x radiators have only recently started to become more widely used. I say that based on the radiator mounts/case configurations we sell. 120's still outsell 140's by a large margin (about 5:1), so 140's still have quite a ways to go. We will continue to support them any any new formats that appear promising in the future. Thanks


Okay, I guess I misunderstood what XNine had written. No hard feelings then.

I suppose I have two choices now - either get the 140mm to 120mm fan adapters and mount the 140mm radiator to one of the cases - either M10, TH10A, SMH10, or STH10, OR can you guys drill a couple of holes on the regular 120mm panel on those cases so that I can mount the 140mm radiator?

So I guess I will narrow down the choices to SMH10, TH10A, or the M10.

Hmm...


----------



## skupples

Drilling aluminum is cake.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I think I know what Xnine was trying to say but I agree, absolute statements can be easily taken the wrong way. I've known Jason for some time now and know that he would never denigrate someone's build, nor would I ever tolerate that. I really don't believe his intent was to offend anyone, so I'm sorry if that was the case.
> 
> The reality is we've supported 140.x radiators from the beginning. The original double-wide cases had integrated 120.x mounts to help keep the cost down and the PSU compartment was too narrow for 140's, but the pedestals had 140.x mounts from the beginning and so has every case since then.
> 
> The truth is 140.x radiators have only recently started to become more widely used. I say that based on the radiator mounts/case configurations we sell. 120's still outsell 140's by a large margin (about 5:1), so 140's still have s quite a ways to go. We will continue to support them any any new formats that appear promising in the future. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I guess I misunderstood what XNine had written. No hard feelings then.
> 
> I suppose I have two choices now - either get the 140mm to 120mm fan adapters and mount the 140mm radiator to one of the cases - either M10, TH10A, SMH10, or STH10, OR can you guys drill a couple of holes on the regular 120mm panel on those cases so that I can mount the 140mm radiator?
> 
> So I guess I will narrow down the choices to SMH10, TH10A, or the M10.
> 
> Hmm...
Click to expand...

A couple of questions:
How many 140mm rads and what size (total per rad) do you plan on having, not just now but let's say within the next 3 years?
What would you prefer layout wise, double or single wide?
How many power supplies do you see yourself using now or in the future?
What kind of room do you have for a case (on or off of a desk)?

I think knowing some of the larger, space taking hardware you plan on using is the first step to finding a solution that will work, not just for now, But for future builds in the same case. The biggest thing you want to avoid is not being happy with what you buy. Having to compromise almost always ends up in disappointment (I've been there a few times myself), so let's try and figure out what will work.

Additionally, do you plan on using things like fan controllers, HDDs, optical drives? This would help us narrow down the options.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> By the way, still love my S3. Mike/werm, it's been a month and I haven't sold it yet, lol.


Cool.....but, temptation could be around the corner...just saying









Would like to see a full blown, and dedicated design bench case from CL







.


----------



## stickg1

Heh, you never know..

I have $500 worth of water cooling parts in my cart on PPCs. Seems like a lot for one CPU, one GPU, one radiator.

Don't know if I can justify the expense with my current hardware. I'm going to see what happens with soon to be released new hardware before I commit to anything. But one things for sure, the case stays!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> By the way, still love my S3. Mike/werm, it's been a month and I haven't sold it yet, lol.
> 
> @CL - Love the cases but if you ever come out with something smaller than a S3, like a true SFF, I would be ALL over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people would.


----------



## VSG

^ What do you have in the cart? They got a memorial day discount going on till May 30 as I am sure you know and I am trying to think of what I would need for my build(s).


----------



## stickg1

Everything needed for a small loop. 2 blocks, rad, fittings, pump, res, tubing.


----------



## VSG

What happened to all your old stuff?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ What do you have in the cart? They got a memorial day discount going on till May 30 as I am sure you know and I am trying to think of what I would need for my build(s).


Thanks for reminding me, I need to pickup a new rad. Too bad they don't have any Nickel/Plexi Supremacy in stock.


----------



## VSG

Jabtech still has a 360mm Swiftech Rad/res combo unit going for $30. I was contemplating getting a Swiftech MCR-XP 480mm rad that was on sale for $26 but someone bought it while I was still thinking about it.


----------



## Kokin

Considering my EK R9 290X block + backplate + single bridge cost me around $170 (that's only 1 block), I can see it getting to $500 easily with all new parts. I'm not the type to buy all new parts though as about 1/2 of my watercooling parts are used.


----------



## Pheozero

Anyone here have pictures of a S5 with a thick 360 in the top? I need to get some extra stuff I forgot to order from PPC and I'm still deciding whether I want a PE or a XTX rad in the roof.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Anyone here have pictures of a S5 with a thick 360 in the top? I need to get some extra stuff I forgot to order from PPC and I'm still deciding whether I want a PE or a XTX rad in the roof.


If you plan on running a 240 in the front, you're gonna have a tough time running a thick 360 up top. Here you can sort of see the clearance I have with the 360 and 240 PE series rads.


Another angle that might help.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PCModderMike* 

If you plan on running a 240 in the front, you're gonna have a tough time running a thick 360 up top. Here you can sort of see the clearance I have with the 360 and 240 PE series rads.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Another angle that might help.
>



Up to now, I've only seen one picture of a 60mm+ rad in the roof. I'm going to turn the PE 240 with the nozzles downward. It looks like I can't have an internal exhaust fan either.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> A couple of questions:
> How many 140mm rads and what size (total per rad) do you plan on having, not just now but let's say within the next 3 years?
> What would you prefer layout wise, double or single wide?
> How many power supplies do you see yourself using now or in the future?
> What kind of room do you have for a case (on or off of a desk)?
> 
> I think knowing some of the larger, space taking hardware you plan on using is the first step to finding a solution that will work, not just for now, But for future builds in the same case. The biggest thing you want to avoid is not being happy with what you buy. Having to compromise almost always ends up in disappointment (I've been there a few times myself), so let's try and figure out what will work.
> 
> Additionally, do you plan on using things like fan controllers, HDDs, optical drives? This would help us narrow down the options.


I plan on having only my CPU water-cooled - with an AIO cooler. Right now, I'm using the Kraken X60 but will upgrade if something better comes along.

Everything else in my system is air-cooled and will be so for the foreseeable future.

I am unsure about layout - I'm torn between the TH10A (especially since it was recently upgraded/updated), M10, or the SMH10. At this point, common sense tells me I should go with the SMH10 w/ the 85mm extension on top (so that I can run 4 140mm fans on my radiator for Push/Pull).

I definitely plan on using 2 PSUs for now - I want to have that option.

My computer is actually in another room - I enjoy quiet and silent gaming/computing in my main room with my display setup. I will be getting the Caster Kit and keeping the PC on the ground - I have plenty of space for the rig.

I have 2 Lamptron fan controllers now - so yes, I will be using 2 fan controllers, and one Blu-Ray Burner - these are the 5.25" bays that I am using currently and plan to for the new build.

I do have 10 SSDs, and 1 HDD (would like to add another later). I want to get Flex-Bays (ventilated) for all the drives etc. Someone else on the forum mentioned that the SSD adapter would enable me to fit 2 SSDs per adapter and 4 adapters per Flex-Bay. Is this correct? That means, my 8x SSD array can fit on one Flex Bay and I can use another Flex Bay for the remaining 2 SSDs and a couple of "regular" HDDs right?

I have a ton of really good 120mm fans - 3 Delta 120mm (5000 RPM) and several Scythe Ultra Kaze (3000 RPM).

I want to have the best air-flow in my case since I'm running 4x GTX-Titan Black SC on air so may be 3 120mm Ultra Kaze on the bottom blowing up towards the GPUs (?) and the 3 Deltas on the front sucking air in(?). Then I can mount 4 140mm Noctua fans on the Kraken X60 radiator and some other fan on the back of the case (should this one blow air out or suck it in?).

Please see my build/benchmark thread here for more info on my rig currently - I'm going to be using everything in that build except the case (doh).

*The Uber Rig*

Given these things, which case do you suggest? The M10 might be too compact (not enough air flow?) so I guess either the TH10A or the SMH10 (may be STH10?).

EDIT: I used to run the Mountain Mods Ascension CYO when I ran 4x GTX-580 Classified w/ 2 PSUs.


----------



## Megatron_Zero

Hey guys, I'll be ordering the SMA-8 this summer and I was wondering if anyone could help me with ideas for tube routing around the case ?
I will be using 1/2" ID 3/4" OD Primochill adv LRT onyx black
I am trying to figure out what types of fittings I should order to minimize tubing in the case, note: I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on fittings so I am going for compressions where they can be seen (GPU, CPU and Res and one of the rads, the rest will be barbs)

I will start off with one 360mm rad (60mm thick) in the bottom compartment and another one same thickness but 240mm length either as a front intake or top exhaust in the upper compartment.
The rest of the loop will be a GPU block, CPU block, Phobya balancer reservoir (4 bottom plugs but only 1 top plug) and a VPP-655 pump.

The res will be in the main compartment and the pump directly below in the lower chamber, I was then thinking about going from the pump to the 360 rad that will be right next to the pump and from there up to the GPU block and then to the CPU block.

SInce there is only one top port on the reservoir( G 1/4 threaded) will I be able to unscrew the cap to fill the res if I get a rotary fitting for the tube leading to the res ?

Any comments on this loop order ?


----------



## Pheozero

Aww, it's not going to work. I remembered this picture from Akira's build log. Way, way, wayyyy too tight for my liking. Guess I'll stick to the PE 360 up top and get the two XTX rads when I get the pedestal. Hopefully they don't get rid of Gunmetal before I decide to buy


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Heh, you never know..
> 
> I have $500 worth of water cooling parts in my cart on PPCs. Seems like a lot for one CPU, one GPU, one radiator.
> 
> Don't know if I can justify the expense with my current hardware. I'm going to see what happens with soon to be released new hardware before I commit to anything. But one things for sure, the case stays!


Hehehe, same here, for some reason, I keep coming back to ppcs or fcpu and just filling out a cart...but no check out







. I'm still tossing the idea of replacing my fittings but I have no real justification to replace the current ones.

You have something radical in mind?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I plan on having only my CPU water-cooled - with an AIO cooler. Right now, I'm using the Kraken X60 but will upgrade if something better comes along.
> 
> Everything else in my system is air-cooled and will be so for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I am unsure about layout - I'm torn between the TH10A (especially since it was recently upgraded/updated), M10, or the SMH10. At this point, common sense tells me I should go with the SMH10 w/ the 85mm extension on top (so that I can run 4 140mm fans on my radiator for Push/Pull).
> 
> I definitely plan on using 2 PSUs for now - I want to have that option.
> 
> My computer is actually in another room - I enjoy quiet and silent gaming/computing in my main room with my display setup. I will be getting the Caster Kit and keeping the PC on the ground - I have plenty of space for the rig.
> 
> I have 2 Lamptron fan controllers now - so yes, I will be using 2 fan controllers, and one Blu-Ray Burner - these are the 5.25" bays that I am using currently and plan to for the new build.
> 
> I do have 10 SSDs, and 1 HDD (would like to add another later). I want to get Flex-Bays (ventilated) for all the drives etc. Someone else on the forum mentioned that the SSD adapter would enable me to fit 2 SSDs per adapter and 4 adapters per Flex-Bay. Is this correct? That means, my 8x SSD array can fit on one Flex Bay and I can use another Flex Bay for the remaining 2 SSDs and a couple of "regular" HDDs right?
> 
> I have a ton of really good 120mm fans - 3 Delta 120mm (5000 RPM) and several Scythe Ultra Kaze (3000 RPM).
> 
> I want to have the best air-flow in my case since I'm running 4x GTX-Titan Black SC on air so may be 3 120mm Ultra Kaze on the bottom blowing up towards the GPUs (?) and the 3 Deltas on the front sucking air in(?). Then I can mount 4 140mm Noctua fans on the Kraken X60 radiator and some other fan on the back of the case (should this one blow air out or suck it in?).
> 
> Please see my build/benchmark thread here for more info on my rig currently - I'm going to be using everything in that build except the case (doh).
> 
> *The Uber Rig*
> 
> Given these things, which case do you suggest? The M10 might be too compact (not enough air flow?) so I guess either the TH10A or the SMH10 (may be STH10?).
> 
> EDIT: I used to run the Mountain Mods Ascension CYO when I ran 4x GTX-580 Classified w/ 2 PSUs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


id definitely recommend the TH10A, then. you seem to have quite a bit of ssd's and the need of 2 psu's. all of that could easily be tucked behind the mobo tray, allowing you to have the best airflow possible. im not sure if the TH10A has 140mm fan mounts at the top, but if you select ventilated doors on either the left or the right. You could get a horizontal bracket that caselabs sells in which you could mount your kraken rads to and use the vents from the door to expel heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megatron_Zero*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll be ordering the SMA-8 this summer and I was wondering if anyone could help me with ideas for tube routing around the case ?
> I will be using 1/2" ID 3/4" OD Primochill adv LRT onyx black
> I am trying to figure out what types of fittings I should order to minimize tubing in the case, note: I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on fittings so I am going for compressions where they can be seen (GPU, CPU and Res and one of the rads, the rest will be barbs)
> 
> I will start off with one 360mm rad (60mm thick) in the bottom compartment and another one same thickness but 240mm length either as a front intake or top exhaust in the upper compartment.
> The rest of the loop will be a GPU block, CPU block, Phobya balancer reservoir (4 bottom plugs but only 1 top plug) and a VPP-655 pump.
> 
> The res will be in the main compartment and the pump directly below in the lower chamber, I was then thinking about going from the pump to the 360 rad that will be right next to the pump and from there up to the GPU block and then to the CPU block.
> 
> SInce there is only one top port on the reservoir( G 1/4 threaded) will I be able to unscrew the cap to fill the res if I get a rotary fitting for the tube leading to the res ?
> 
> Any comments on this loop order ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the SMA8 is a big case. you could easily fit the 240mm rad you have up top in the bottom chamber right next to the 360mm. you'll still have ample room for a power supply as well.


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what Xnine was trying to say but I agree, absolute statements can be easily taken the wrong way. I've known Jason for some time now and know that he would never denigrate someone's build, nor would I ever tolerate that. I really don't believe his intent was to offend anyone, so I'm sorry if that was the case.
> 
> The reality is we've supported 140.x radiators from the beginning. The original double-wide cases had integrated 120.x mounts to help keep the cost down and the PSU compartment was too narrow for 140's, but the pedestals had 140.x mounts from the beginning and so has every case since then.
> 
> The truth is 140.x radiators have only recently started to become more widely used. I say that based on the radiator mounts/case configurations we sell. 120's still outsell 140's by a large margin (about 5:1), so 140's still have quite a ways to go. We will continue to support them any any new formats that appear promising in the future. Thanks
Click to expand...

I'm a fan of both sizes & agree that 140's have only recently grown in extensive popularity.

To Jason's & Jim's points, if you haven't been paying close attention, allow me point out a prime example: The transition from the TH10 > TH10A is a direct reflection of paying attention to customers' needs. The TH10A supports 140s with a bracket. If you consider the 5:1 ratio, and associated manufacturing costs to incorporate these changes, this is a direct demonstration that CL is onboard & understands their customers.

To those of you outside the manufacturing realm, do some research on associated costs with producing just a single product. Then, once you have a rough estimate, take a close look at CL's entire product offering, including accessories, and you will start to understand the difficulty in producing enough products to satisfy every customer's exact needs.

Now, add in the fact that they are still (TH10A) producing new products to entertain the latest requests. Once you have your rough estimate on associated manufacturing costs, look into R&D costs, which are a different animal. Sure, most folks here know what R&D is & how it pertains to new products / technology, but do you know the nitty gritty, dirt under the nails, elbow grease that goes into it?

So, let's take a step back & enjoy what these folks do day in & day out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this is more like it J,I concur with all of this,except 140 based kit has been making solid progression over the last year or so...not months.
> 140 based rads and fans will be the basis of loops in the future,120s are done..there will be little advancement in that field now,much like 92's before that...
> 
> Embrace the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While they've been out there for about a year, the demand hasn't really been there until recently. Either way, if it's what the future brings its not something we'll rail against, it's something that we will embrace. Change takes time, is all. Less so for us, because we have the ability to adapt quickly.
> 
> Off to the clinic, have to save puppies and kitties lives!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't think im insinuating CL won't roll with the times,my post was more for the naysayers and 120 diehards.
> CL already cater for the 140 crowd,just not extensively like 120's
Click to expand...

ill make you a deal when you can find a 140 that can out do my 5400 GT ( with pwm and the low end of rpms @ 1k ) and max speed @ 5400rpm and iirc 50.5 db... ill think about it.... till then ill stick with my gts, which you can still buy, direct from nidec servo in lots of 100

(psst they are rated @ 15.2mmh20.... yes.... 15 only thing close is a delta, and you are looking way more cost and probably 35mm fans ( or other similar fans ) )


----------



## wermad

good lord, 5.4K rpm









Loving my CFD's @ 400rpm


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> good lord, 5.4K rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my CFD's @ 400rpm


if you order them with pwm ( or solder on a cable. ) like i said they go down to 1krpm. which is more then manageable sound wise

aka what a gt14 gt13


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Because *140mm fans have NEVER been used in super high end builds*. Watercooling companies have pushed 120mm fans on to people because of radiators. It really hasn't been but the last six months or so that people started requesting 140mm options, and I highly doubt that Jim is going to go back and re-design every chassis we have to accomodate 140mm fans. Future designs will probably have them as an option, but again, up until about 6 months ago, no one even really cared about 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my build is low-end because I use 140mm fans? And you work for CaseLabs? Does the terrible attitude come with the case or do we have to pay extra for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost a customer - and several more since I will be telling all of my friends - all PC enthusiasts - to avoid your company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that as an affront to your build at all, and I'm sorry if you took it that way. Like all companies, we go where the demand is. The truth of the matter is that 140mm fans have not been the defacto standard for enthusiast level builds, mainly because radiators have long been only available in 120mm spec. There haven't been many radiators in the past that accepted 140mm fans. Years ago cases came with 80 and 92mm fan spots in the rear. That's all but gone now. Companies have moved to 120mm as the standard. There wasn't even an industry standard for mounting 200mm fans up until about a year ago, and I suspect there still isn't, but companies are starting to make their 200mm fans with similar mounting now.
> 
> The push to 140mm has literally only been within the last few months. So all of the cases previously released didn't have that as an option. Seeing as that it's now something people are demanding more of, that's what we'll try to provide for in the future. As more radiators are produced with 140mm, you'll see more companies move to accommodate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this is more like it J,I concur with all of this,except 140 based kit has been making solid progression over the last year or so...not months.
> 140 based rads and fans will be the basis of loops in the future,120s are done..there will be little advancement in that field now,much like 92's before that...
> 
> Embrace the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While they've been out there for about a year, the demand hasn't really been there until recently. Either way, if it's what the future brings its not something we'll rail against, it's something that we will embrace. Change takes time, is all. Less so for us, because we have the ability to adapt quickly.
> 
> Off to the clinic, have to save puppies and kitties lives!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't think im insinuating CL won't roll with the times,my post was more for the naysayers and 120 diehards.
> CL already cater for the 140 crowd,just not extensively like 120's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill make you a deal when you can find a 140 that can out do my 5400 GT ( with pwm and the low end of rpms @ 1k ) and max speed @ 5400rpm and iirc 50.5 db... ill think about it.... till then ill stick with my gts, which you can still buy, direct from nidec servo in lots of 100
> 
> (psst they are rated @ 15.2mmh20.... yes.... 15 only thing close is a delta, and you are looking way more cost and probably 35mm fans ( or other similar fans ) )
Click to expand...

Are you actually trying to say that 140 fans are no good because they don't match your obnoixiously loud 5400 fans?

A 140 fan on a 140 rad and a 120 on a 120 rad...140 will always win at equal speed.

Psst,static pressure doesn't mean jack...


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> p0pe has an M8 full of AMS rads....
> You can thank Lian Li for that.....


Thanks for the info B NEGATIVE. That p0pe guy has a wicked nice build. My problem is I neither have the time or money to sink in to a build like that. I have two caselabs builds going on at the same time and the goverment does not pay that well. I will still probaly suck it up and get me some AMS rads though.


----------



## Mega Man

@B NEGATIVE really ? i think ... i dunno every watercooling reviewer ever.... would disagree with you.. not sayign it is the only thing you need to look at. but yea, i would be willing you show you wrong on that.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE really ? i think ... i dunno every watercooling reviewer ever.... would disagree with you.. not sayign it is the only thing you need to look at. but yea, i would be willing you show you wrong on that.


Even Martin says static pressure is overrated and I have tested enough fans to agree with him.
Noise and build quality are the only worthwhile values,static pressure..along with pump pressure are the most quoted but least relevent metric.

Never mind that those static pressure values quoted are often max values in a zero flow environment....worthless at best. The PQ curve is the most important thing to consider for fans and they are far from linear.


----------



## stickg1

They make nice 140s too. My Akasa Viper has a great PWM range and at full speed can be used to slice veggies for a healthy snack


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> .............
> To Jason's & Jim's points, if you haven't been paying close attention, allow me point out a prime example: The transition from the TH10 > TH10A is a direct reflection of paying attention to customers' needs. *The TH10A supports 140s natively*. If you consider the 5:1 ratio, and associated manufacturing costs to incorporate these changes, this is a direct demonstration that CL is onboard & understands their customers..............


Just to keep things straight, the TH10A *doesn't* natively support 140mm fans.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hehehe, same here, for some reason, I keep coming back to ppcs or fcpu and just filling out a cart...but no check out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still tossing the idea of replacing my fittings but I have no real justification to replace the current ones.
> 
> You have something radical in mind?


Not really, I sold off my last machine to help pay for my new truck. (among other things) So I would have to start over, $500 is how much it would cost to get all the parts I want brand new. But when my CPU (3570K) is folding at 4.7GHz under 60C, and my GPU has never seen a temp over 60C it just kind of seems silly to spend $500 to cut those numbers down by ten to fifteen degrees. I'll see where I'm at when the 280x gets here. Maybe I'll do a GPU only loop?

I had this same CPU watercooled last build, and at this frequency with a waterblock on it my temps were only a handful of degrees lower. Right now I'm just using the Silverstone 120mm down draft cooler. So to spend all that money to see my max core temp go down 5C seems like a poor investment. Although I guess it's not fully about the temps, it's about the hobby itself that I enjoy and keep ditching and coming back to it. So expensive, but so much fun!

That's why I'm holding back because I think I should wait until I upgrade motherboard and CPU to determine whether or not it needs a waterblock on it.

But the contents of my cart are pretty much as follows:

EK Supremacy Clean Acetal
EK 280x (CSQ, meh)
240mm XT45
140mm ST30
EK DDC PWM 140 pump/top/res
Then fittings are undecided, really want to do hardline this time though.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> A couple of questions:
> How many 140mm rads and what size (total per rad) do you plan on having, not just now but let's say within the next 3 years?
> What would you prefer layout wise, double or single wide?
> How many power supplies do you see yourself using now or in the future?
> What kind of room do you have for a case (on or off of a desk)?
> 
> I think knowing some of the larger, space taking hardware you plan on using is the first step to finding a solution that will work, not just for now, But for future builds in the same case. The biggest thing you want to avoid is not being happy with what you buy. Having to compromise almost always ends up in disappointment (I've been there a few times myself), so let's try and figure out what will work.
> 
> Additionally, do you plan on using things like fan controllers, HDDs, optical drives? This would help us narrow down the options.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on having only my CPU water-cooled - with an AIO cooler. Right now, I'm using the Kraken X60 but will upgrade if something better comes along.
> 
> Everything else in my system is air-cooled and will be so for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I am unsure about layout - I'm torn between the TH10A (especially since it was recently upgraded/updated), M10, or the SMH10. At this point, common sense tells me I should go with the SMH10 w/ the 85mm extension on top (so that I can run 4 140mm fans on my radiator for Push/Pull).
> 
> I definitely plan on using 2 PSUs for now - I want to have that option.
> 
> My computer is actually in another room - I enjoy quiet and silent gaming/computing in my main room with my display setup. I will be getting the Caster Kit and keeping the PC on the ground - I have plenty of space for the rig.
> 
> I have 2 Lamptron fan controllers now - so yes, I will be using 2 fan controllers, and one Blu-Ray Burner - these are the 5.25" bays that I am using currently and plan to for the new build.
> 
> I do have 10 SSDs, and 1 HDD (would like to add another later). I want to get Flex-Bays (ventilated) for all the drives etc. Someone else on the forum mentioned that the SSD adapter would enable me to fit 2 SSDs per adapter and 4 adapters per Flex-Bay. Is this correct? That means, my 8x SSD array can fit on one Flex Bay and I can use another Flex Bay for the remaining 2 SSDs and a couple of "regular" HDDs right?
> 
> I have a ton of really good 120mm fans - 3 Delta 120mm (5000 RPM) and several Scythe Ultra Kaze (3000 RPM).
> 
> I want to have the best air-flow in my case since I'm running 4x GTX-Titan Black SC on air so may be 3 120mm Ultra Kaze on the bottom blowing up towards the GPUs (?) and the 3 Deltas on the front sucking air in(?). Then I can mount 4 140mm Noctua fans on the Kraken X60 radiator and some other fan on the back of the case (should this one blow air out or suck it in?).
> 
> Please see my build/benchmark thread here for more info on my rig currently - I'm going to be using everything in that build except the case (doh).
> 
> *The Uber Rig*
> 
> Given these things, which case do you suggest? The M10 might be too compact (not enough air flow?) so I guess either the TH10A or the SMH10 (may be STH10?).
> 
> EDIT: I used to run the Mountain Mods Ascension CYO when I ran 4x GTX-580 Classified w/ 2 PSUs.
Click to expand...

That's a hell of a lot of SSDs, lol. Additionally, if anyone ever tells you that the Scythe Ultra Kaze's are bad fans, tell them they're insane. Most of my builds for the last 4 years have had those and they're awesome, especially considering I got a boat load of them for 7 bucks each! Always wanted a Mountain Mod Ascension. It's 1 of 3 or 4 cases I've never had that I wanted.

Well, factoring all of this in, I would honestly say that your best bet is probably the STH10. It will support your kraken rad up top or in the bottom (you can order it in reverse ATX so that the Kraken Rad goes in the lower chamber. Conversely, if you purchased the SMH10 in REverse ATX, the Kraken radiator can be mounted in the bottom since the bottom will support 140 fans.

For SSDs, you would need the MAC 102 and MAC 124 accessories. Each MAC 102 will allow for mounting of 4 MAC 124 (2 SSDs each), so yes, 8 total SSDs in this configuration. So you would need to order 1 MAC 102 and 1 MAC 124. Both cases will allow mounting of 4 SSDs and 2 HDDs without any kind of adapter, as well as 2 PSUs.

So, in my opinion I think the STH10 would be the better choice, but the SMH10 is a great option as well for what you're trying to go for.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Just to keep things straight, the TH10A *doesn't* natively support 140mm fans.


That's correct. The fundamentals of the case haven't changed - just want to be sure everyone understands that


----------



## djnsmith7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djnsmith7*
> 
> .............
> To Jason's & Jim's points, if you haven't been paying close attention, allow me point out a prime example: The transition from the TH10 > TH10A is a direct reflection of paying attention to customers' needs. *The TH10A supports 140s natively*. If you consider the 5:1 ratio, and associated manufacturing costs to incorporate these changes, this is a direct demonstration that CL is onboard & understands their customers..............
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep things straight, the TH10A *doesn't* natively support 140mm fans.
Click to expand...

Ah, yes...Correction...140's require a bracket. Previous post corrected. Nice catch.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Double post.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I would say longevity of a fan is pretty important too.

So my front panel on my SM8 is a bit bowed possibly from a cross country move I did in my civic, not visually much really, but if u tap one side it makes a metal on metal clang while the other side is solid with no clang... Should I bother with purchasing a new one? It's pretty nitpicky really. Maybe I did this from grasping it wrong a few times I dunno. Maybe it was always this way and I never noted it until now. Hard to say really.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Just to keep things straight, the TH10A *doesn't* natively support 140mm fans.


Flexbays is the trump card. Hence why they so "flexible". Rest of the case, all 120s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not really, I sold off my last machine to help pay for my new truck. (among other things) So I would have to start over, $500 is how much it would cost to get all the parts I want brand new. But when my CPU (3570K) is folding at 4.7GHz under 60C, and my GPU has never seen a temp over 60C it just kind of seems silly to spend $500 to cut those numbers down by ten to fifteen degrees. I'll see where I'm at when the 280x gets here. Maybe I'll do a GPU only loop?
> 
> I had this same CPU watercooled last build, and at this frequency with a waterblock on it my temps were only a handful of degrees lower. Right now I'm just using the Silverstone 120mm down draft cooler. So to spend all that money to see my max core temp go down 5C seems like a poor investment. Although I guess it's not fully about the temps, it's about the hobby itself that I enjoy and keep ditching and coming back to it. So expensive, but so much fun!
> 
> That's why I'm holding back because I think I should wait until I upgrade motherboard and CPU to determine whether or not it needs a waterblock on it.
> 
> But the contents of my cart are pretty much as follows:
> 
> EK Supremacy Clean Acetal
> EK 280x (CSQ, meh)
> 240mm XT45
> 140mm ST30
> EK DDC PWM 140 pump/top/res
> Then fittings are undecided, really want to do hardline this time though.


Two loops, i would stick to one, less complication and gear, especially for a SFF build. I'm a good 10°c cooler on water @ 4.7 vs stock clocks on a hyper 212. I think the massive loop has some help in that







. Curious why you chose the DDC over the much "beloved" D5? Smaller size?


----------



## stickg1

The size, and not having to adjust it from the bottom with a screw driver, because where I plan to mount it the bottom would be inaccessible. I wonder if there is enough space to put a D5 pump down where the SSD rack is on the S3? Anyone doing that? I could drill a hole and put a passthrough in the little midplate and put a little tube res in the upper half where the window is, that would be pretty cool and keep it tidy.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Just to keep things straight, the TH10A *doesn't* natively support 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Flexbays is the trump card. Hence why they so "flexible". Rest of the case, all 120s.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not really, I sold off my last machine to help pay for my new truck. (among other things) So I would have to start over, $500 is how much it would cost to get all the parts I want brand new. But when my CPU (3570K) is folding at 4.7GHz under 60C, and my GPU has never seen a temp over 60C it just kind of seems silly to spend $500 to cut those numbers down by ten to fifteen degrees. I'll see where I'm at when the 280x gets here. Maybe I'll do a GPU only loop?
> 
> I had this same CPU watercooled last build, and at this frequency with a waterblock on it my temps were only a handful of degrees lower. Right now I'm just using the Silverstone 120mm down draft cooler. So to spend all that money to see my max core temp go down 5C seems like a poor investment. Although I guess it's not fully about the temps, it's about the hobby itself that I enjoy and keep ditching and coming back to it. So expensive, but so much fun!
> 
> That's why I'm holding back because I think I should wait until I upgrade motherboard and CPU to determine whether or not it needs a waterblock on it.
> 
> But the contents of my cart are pretty much as follows:
> 
> EK Supremacy Clean Acetal
> EK 280x (CSQ, meh)
> 240mm XT45
> 140mm ST30
> EK DDC PWM 140 pump/top/res
> Then fittings are undecided, really want to do hardline this time though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two loops, *i would stick to one, less complication and gear, especially for a SFF build*. I'm a good 10°c cooler on water @ 4.7 vs stock clocks on a hyper 212. I think the massive loop has some help in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Curious why you chose the DDC over the much "beloved" D5? Smaller size?
Click to expand...

This.

I struggled to squeeze a D5 in my S3.


----------



## szeged

all this recent fan talk just as one of the motors in a ap-15 is going bonkers, sounds like a swarm of angry bees just from one fan lol.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I provisioned 3 extras just for that eventuality.


----------



## szeged

I have extras, only downside is I have to drain the entire loop to get to this fan lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Pull the c-clip if you can and relube the bearings.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I have extras, only downside is I have to drain the entire loop to get to this fan lol.


Man that's a bummer, nice Manicorn by the way, lol.


----------



## szeged

lol







glad someone likes it rofl.

yeah i might just live with the bee swarm sound for a bit, too tired after work to do another tear down already.


----------



## wermad

Shut that one fan off for now?


----------



## szeged

ill just manually spin it by hand instead, should work just as good


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill just manually spin it by hand instead, should work just as good


Go to the precision tool box and get the hammer...


----------



## X-Nine

I think you should take the blade out and use it as a frisby. Or a weapon... Your choice, either will be fun, but one will probably grant you a seat in a jail cell and possibly a taser to the knee.









Gonna go see XMen tonight. Not expecting much because Brian Singer can't make a good movie to save his life, but I guess we'll see....


----------



## VSG

I went to the theater wanting to watch it on Monday only to find out all the shows for the day were sold out. I have heard pretty good things from friends so I will try again this weekend. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kokin

Enjoy, I heard good stuff from my friends too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE really ? i think ... i dunno every watercooling reviewer ever.... would disagree with you.. not sayign it is the only thing you need to look at. but yea, i would be willing you show you wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Martin says static pressure is overrated and I have tested enough fans to agree with him.
> Noise and build quality are the only worthwhile values,static pressure..along with pump pressure are the most quoted but least relevent metric.
> 
> Never mind that those static pressure values quoted are often max values in a zero flow environment....worthless at best. The PQ curve is the most important thing to consider for fans and they are far from linear.
Click to expand...

i totally concur, however with that said. pq curve shows static pressure vs cfm, which the gentle typhoons are the best fan and most recommended due to noise output vs pressure in a rad
Source
Quote:


> I had really hoped the 140mm fans would be a huge benefit over 120s, but I'm just not finding that. There is a good sized advantage to the larger 140mm radiator and reduced restriction, _*but the gain is in the radiator frontal area*_, not the 140mm fan itself.


personally ill take a 480 over a 420. as there seems to me to be more space in the CL cases for me to hide stuffs, however, when fan manufactures make 140s like they do 120s, i will be glad to change, till then ill stick to my 120s !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill just manually spin it by hand instead, should work just as good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the precision tool box and get the hammer...
Click to expand...

haha


----------



## szeged




----------



## Kimir

Oh! that's exactly how I repair Asus motherboards at work! splendid solution that work every damn time.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone elses case screws starting to rust? took off the top panel to check out the new extended top I bought and noticed that all my case screws seem to be rusting







unless the screws turn brown after a while lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Too humid in Australia!!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Too humid in Australia!!


Well thats what I was thinking to, just wanted to make sure it wasnt the screws themselves


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone elses case screws starting to rust? took off the top panel to check out the new extended top I bought and noticed that all my case screws seem to be rusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless the screws turn brown after a while lol


I have 4 CL cases here and none of them have a rusty screw


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone elses case screws starting to rust? took off the top panel to check out the new extended top I bought and noticed that all my case screws seem to be rusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless the screws turn brown after a while lol


That's not rust. That is the oil that is used on the screws to, I believe, keep it from rusting.


----------



## X-Nine

Well, the first 20-30 minutes was good. But the story is completely changed from the comic (how everything unfolds, and who gets sent back in time), there's very little footage of the future, special effects looked pretty bad in quite a few parts.... I'm sorry, maybe it's because I grew up reading the comics, ya know, before Logan had an origin story and they screwed everything else up. However the new Sentinels were pretty sick, what little you get to see of them. They and Hugh Jackman were really the best parts of the film.

Anyway, more cases!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That's not rust. That is the oil that is used on the screws to, I believe, keep it from rusting.


Is it?







I'll take another look later lol, looked and felt like rust tho


----------



## Pheozero

Quick question, what kind of sleeving is used for the vandal switches?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quick question, what kind of sleeving is used for the vandal switches?


Mdpc-x I believe.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE really ? i think ... i dunno every watercooling reviewer ever.... would disagree with you.. not sayign it is the only thing you need to look at. but yea, i would be willing you show you wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Martin says static pressure is overrated and I have tested enough fans to agree with him.
> Noise and build quality are the only worthwhile values,static pressure..along with pump pressure are the most quoted but least relevent metric.
> 
> Never mind that those static pressure values quoted are often max values in a zero flow environment....worthless at best. The PQ curve is the most important thing to consider for fans and they are far from linear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i totally concur, however with that said. pq curve shows static pressure vs cfm, which the gentle typhoons are the best fan and most recommended due to noise output vs pressure in a rad
> Source
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I had really hoped the 140mm fans would be a huge benefit over 120s, but I'm just not finding that. There is a good sized advantage to the larger 140mm radiator and reduced restriction, _*but the gain is in the radiator frontal area*_, not the 140mm fan itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> personally ill take a 480 over a 420. as there seems to me to be more space in the CL cases for me to hide stuffs, however, when fan manufactures make 140s like they do 120s, i will be glad to change, till then ill stick to my 120s !
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill just manually spin it by hand instead, should work just as good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to the precision tool box and get the hammer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

So how is my statement of 140's being the future wrong?
You have just posted proof that 140 rads are better than 120's,120 fans are not going to improve beyond what they are now yet 140 fans are just beginning to improve.

My comment stands,140's are the future.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

While im here,im in this months Bittech MOTM.
Vote Caselabs!

=D


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone elses case screws starting to rust? took off the top panel to check out the new extended top I bought and noticed that all my case screws seem to be rusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless the screws turn brown after a while lol


Don't worry you're not alone, my screws rusted too actually none of my screws inside the case rusted but I had like a dozen of them laying around out of zip lock bag that's the ones that got rusted. lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Don't worry you're not alone, my screws rusted too actually none of my screws inside the case rusted but I had like a dozen of them laying around out of zip lock bag that's the ones that got rusted. lol


Lol well the ones on my case are rusting but the ones in the bags are fine


----------



## friskiest

Mine too, unfortunately.
For both my M8 and my S3.

That's what you get for living on the equator


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quick question, what kind of sleeving is used for the vandal switches?
> 
> 
> 
> Mdpc-x I believe.
Click to expand...

This.

I'll ask Jim about the screws rusting. Honestly this is the first time I've heard of it happening.

Quick Question: to those who are seeing this issue, where do you live a and what do you use in your water loop for coolant?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Top Gear: Let me get my tools *opens a container of all hammers*


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Top Gear: Let me get my tools *opens a container of all hammers*


Top gear: James to Jezza: This is the precision tool box,the hammers are kept elsewhere...

Jezza to everyone: This window is 3 and a half hammers across.


----------



## stren

Stren is back! Apologies for not being around for a while - had crazy work deadlines, then recovery then vacation, now back for a few days before vacation again before more work deadlines /sigh

Not enough hours in the day. Still I finally updated the club list - let me know if I missed you! Congrats to new members and those with CaseLabs Addiction Syndrome:

@Andiders
@OmNomNom
@DanielCoffey
@Flamso
@Cyphon
@iBored
@stickg1
@Mega Man
@tecuarenta
@phallacy
@Kimir
2013
@Wiz766
@geggeg
@Krulani
@King4x4
@Denis777
@Thrasher1016


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> *Stren is back!* Apologies for not being around for a while - had crazy work deadlines, then recovery then vacation, now back for a few days before vacation again before more work deadlines /sigh
> 
> Not enough hours in the day. Still I finally updated the club list - let me know if I missed you! Congrats to new members and those with CaseLabs Addiction Syndrome:












Wish I had that many vacations, lol....Been like 2 years since I been able to officially take one


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> *Stren is back!* Apologies for not being around for a while - had crazy work deadlines, then recovery then vacation, now back for a few days before vacation again before more work deadlines /sigh
> 
> Not enough hours in the day. Still I finally updated the club list - let me know if I missed you! Congrats to new members and those with CaseLabs Addiction Syndrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had that many vacations, lol....*Been like 2 years since I been able to officially take one*
Click to expand...

Me and you both.........

And Pornhub have deleted my login.....

No justice I tell you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had that many vacations, lol....Been like 2 years since I been able to officially take one


lol well one was visiting family on the east coast and the other is backpacking in the sierras, so it's not exactly chilling at a 5 star hotel in the Caribbean







Hope you take one soon though, working all the time is no fun.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Me and you both.........
> 
> And Pornhub have deleted my login.....
> 
> No justice I tell you.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol well one was visiting family on the east coast and the other is backpacking in the sierras, so it's not exactly chilling at a 5 star hotel in the Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you take one soon though, working all the time is no fun.


Backpacking in the sierras sounds like fun to me, lol.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stren is back! Apologies for not being around for a while - had crazy work deadlines, then recovery then vacation, now back for a few days before vacation again before more work deadlines /sigh
> 
> Not enough hours in the day. Still I finally updated the club list - let me know if I missed you! Congrats to new members and those with CaseLabs Addiction Syndrome:
> 
> @Andiders
> @OmNomNom
> @DanielCoffey
> @Flamso
> @cyphon
> @iBored
> @stickg1
> @Mega Man
> @tecuarenta
> @phallacy
> @Kimir
> 2013
> @Wiz766
> @geggeg
> @Krulani
> @King4x4
> @Denis777
> @Thrasher1016


About time! Mind putting in the link to my build log (in my sig) in the google doc?


----------



## Kimir

@stren, you can add my build log to the spreadsheet. Build log here.
I didn't know how to call it, so the name is bad, I've been thinking about panda looking at my case, but didn't found a cool name with panda in it.


----------



## VSG

How about "CaseLabs Panda eats, shoots and leaves"









Edit: 4000 posts!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> About time! Mind putting in the link to my build log (in my sig) in the google doc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @stren, you can add my build log to the spreadsheet. Build log here.
> I didn't know how to call it, so the name is bad, I've been thinking about panda looking at my case, but didn't found a cool name with panda in it.


Why not just panda? Or add stripes and go zebra lol.

Fixed both


----------



## Kimir

CaseLabs Panda, yeah sound good.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'll ask Jim about the screws rusting. Honestly this is the first time I've heard of it happening.
> 
> Quick Question: to those who are seeing this issue, where do you live a and what do you use in your water loop for coolant?


I'm based in Singapore myself. It's 9am and humidity is at 88%.

Neither of the cases have a running loop yet, so no coolant.

Appreciate the effort, but I have sort of accepted that it happens to most things here. I'm not too worried about it.

At the end of the day, it's just screws, hardly difficult to replace


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I'm based in Singapore myself. It's 9am and humidity is at 88%.
> 
> Neither of the cases have a running loop yet, so no coolant.
> 
> Appreciate the effort, but I have sort of accepted that it happens to most things here. I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's just screws, hardly difficult to replace


Huat ah! Another sinkie with caselabs.

I never had that issue with the screws though. Even the spares leftover from 2-3 years ago. And I keep them in a open tray on my desk.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Huat ah! Another sinkie with caselabs.
> 
> I never had that issue with the screws though. Even the spares leftover from 2-3 years ago. And I keep them in a open tray on my desk.


Heh, I'm Danish. Just working here.

Pay is good and tax is low









Here are some photos of the extent of the rust on the screws.


----------



## Denis777

Hey guys check out my build progress












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Build log link http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-waercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Hey guys check out my build progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log link http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-waercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


That's a lot of stuff in an SM8
















Kudos to you my friend!!


----------



## iBored

This guy actually did it. He made a caselabs case look small.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Mine too, unfortunately.
> For both my M8 and my S3.
> 
> *That's what you get for living on the equator*


Yeah true








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'll ask Jim about the screws rusting. Honestly this is the first time I've heard of it happening.
> 
> Quick Question: to those who are seeing this issue, where do you live a and what do you use in your water loop for coolant?


The screws rusting could just be my location QLD, Aus but I'm pretty sure my old Coolermaster & Antec case screws never started to rust, I'm using normal distilled water & liquid utopia in my loop

Only had my SM5 since May last year and started watercooling her around December
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Heh, I'm Danish. Just working here.
> 
> Pay is good and tax is low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos of the extent of the rust on the screws.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










god damn my rust isnt that bad, only just started on the heads of the screws and I think some on the panel clips, will take pics on Monday


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday. I have been trying to go through this thread slowly to get some inspiration for my build. There are soo many awesome builds here. One thing for sure is my TH10 will have a custom paint job done in house by myself. And of course it's going to have a overkill loop!! I already have almost all the components for my loop as some of it will just be carried over from the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that I'm switching from. My specs will be as follow

Asus Rampage Black, 3903k, for now 1-780ti while the second one is out for RMA, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, 2-256Gb Samsung 840 Pro ssd's in Raid0 for boot, 256Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd fopr game ( Going to get a 1Tb Samsung Evo for boot and use the 840 Pro's for game eventually), 2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data,

The loop will have

4- Alphacool ut60 480, 2-Monsta 240, Monsta 360 and a EK XTX 120 for rads, 2 Alphacool VPP655 d5's on a Bitspower dual pump top, Lamptron CW611 fan controller and a mix of Gentle Typhoon AP15,14'S and Noiseblocker ELoops. I have just recently found out that the ELoops are not good for push-pull or pull allone. So I am hoping to be able and find more Gentle Typhoons to be able to have all my rads in p-p Fittings are still up in the air. I have in house chrome 1/2"x 3/4" Bitspower, Monsoon and E.K. compressions, 3/8" x 5?8" E.K. compressions, Silver Primochill revolver and ghost compressions for rigid. And chrome Monsoon and Bitspower angles. I'm really considering just going with 1?2" x 3?4" lrt advanced as this case is huge and I like the look of the thicker diameter tubing. That or possibly going with copper soft pipe. Anyways wanted to say hi and to tell everyone you guys have some of the nicest builds in this forum. I can't wait to have mine in my hands to be able to be part of this Elite group!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Soak the screws in a little Coke,wash them and soak in machine oil. Pull them out,wipe clean and they should stay rust free for a good while.

Or swap them for passivated finish,if you have access to sodium hydroxide and nitric acid,you could do this yourself


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Soak the screws in a little Coke,wash them and soak in machine oil. Pull them out,wipe clean and they should stay rust free for a good while.
> 
> Or swap them for passivated finish,if you have access to sodium hydroxide and nitric acid,you could do this yourself


Hmm may have to try the coke thing and see how it goes









Was thinking of stripping the back completely and repainting them with urethane


----------



## friskiest

I'll give the coke treatment a try as well, thanks









It's crazy what coke can clean, and we still drink that stuff


----------



## Ragsters

Haven't you guys seen Myth Busters? Cleaning with coke is no better than with water. That myth was busted.


----------



## szeged

guess i better stop taking showers in coke then =\


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Haven't you guys seen Myth Busters? Cleaning with coke is no better than with water. That myth was busted.


Seen it and tbh there testing of that myth was a bit weird I've personally used coke to dried clean blood (modding can hurt







), still it cant hurt to try, maybe Caselabs can do some lightly powder coated ones? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday. I have been trying to go through this thread slowly to get some inspiration for my build. There are soo many awesome builds here. One thing for sure is my TH10 will have a custom paint job done in house by myself. And of course it's going to have a overkill loop!! I already have almost all the components for my loop as some of it will just be carried over from the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that I'm switching from. My specs will be as follow
> 
> Asus Rampage Black, 3903k, for now 1-780ti while the second one is out for RMA, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, 2-256Gb Samsung 840 Pro ssd's in Raid0 for boot, 256Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd fopr game ( Going to get a 1Tb Samsung Evo for boot and use the 840 Pro's for game eventually), 2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data,
> 
> The loop will have
> 4- Alphacool ut60 480, 2-Monsta 240, Monsta 360 and a EK XTX 120 for rads, 2 Alphacool VPP655 d5's on a Bitspower dual pump top, Lamptron CW611 fan controller and a mix of Gentle Typhoon AP15,14'S and Noiseblocker ELoops. I have just recently found out that the ELoops are not good for push-pull or pull allone. So I am hoping to be able and find more Gentle Typhoons to be able to have all my rads in p-p Fittings are still up in the air. I have in house chrome 1/2"x 3/4" Bitspower, Monsoon and E.K. compressions, 3/8" x 5?8" E.K. compressions, Silver Primochill revolver and ghost compressions for rigid. And chrome Monsoon and Bitspower angles. I'm really considering just going with 1?2" x 3?4" lrt advanced as this case is huge and I like the look of the thicker diameter tubing. That or possibly going with copper soft pipe. Anyways wanted to say hi and to tell everyone you guys have some of the nicest builds in this forum. I can't wait to have mine in my hands to be able to be part of this Elite group!!!


About time you made an appearance here Bud! jk... Glad you made the switch to Caselabs... I'm beginning to rethink the tubing as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday. I have been trying to go through this thread slowly to get some inspiration for my build. There are soo many awesome builds here. One thing for sure is my TH10 will have a custom paint job done in house by myself. And of course it's going to have a overkill loop!! I already have almost all the components for my loop as some of it will just be carried over from the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that I'm switching from. My specs will be as follow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage Black, 3903k, for now 1-780ti while the second one is out for RMA, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, 2-256Gb Samsung 840 Pro ssd's in Raid0 for boot, 256Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd fopr game ( Going to get a 1Tb Samsung Evo for boot and use the 840 Pro's for game eventually), 2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data,
> 
> The loop will have
> 4- Alphacool ut60 480, 2-Monsta 240, Monsta 360 and a EK XTX 120 for rads, 2 Alphacool VPP655 d5's on a Bitspower dual pump top, Lamptron CW611 fan controller and a mix of Gentle Typhoon AP15,14'S and Noiseblocker ELoops. I have just recently found out that the ELoops are not good for push-pull or pull allone. So I am hoping to be able and find more Gentle Typhoons to be able to have all my rads in p-p Fittings are still up in the air. I have in house chrome 1/2"x 3/4" Bitspower, Monsoon and E.K. compressions, 3/8" x 5?8" E.K. compressions, Silver Primochill revolver and ghost compressions for rigid. And chrome Monsoon and Bitspower angles. I'm really considering just going with 1?2" x 3?4" lrt advanced as this case is huge and I like the look of the thicker diameter tubing. That or possibly going with copper soft pipe. Anyways wanted to say hi and to tell everyone you guys have some of the nicest builds in this forum. I can't wait to have mine in my hands to be able to be part of this Elite group!!!


Woot woot


----------



## Goggle Eye

Coke,wash them and soak in machine oil:thumb: Correct B

it does not matter what brand of soda pop you are using as long as it has carbonated water in the soda pop. WD-40 or any penetrating fluid will work and protects the bolts from rust.

best thing to use to clean car batteries is Baking soda or soda pop with carbonated water then rinse. Use safety glass the battery acid is dangerous to your eyes.

Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday.







Looking forward to the build you will druel over the case a few days.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday. I have been trying to go through this thread slowly to get some inspiration for my build. There are soo many awesome builds here. One thing for sure is my TH10 will have a custom paint job done in house by myself. And of course it's going to have a overkill loop!! I already have almost all the components for my loop as some of it will just be carried over from the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that I'm switching from. My specs will be as follow
> 
> Asus Rampage Black, 3903k, for now 1-780ti while the second one is out for RMA, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, 2-256Gb Samsung 840 Pro ssd's in Raid0 for boot, 256Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd fopr game ( Going to get a 1Tb Samsung Evo for boot and use the 840 Pro's for game eventually), 2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data,
> 
> The loop will have
> 4- Alphacool ut60 480, 2-Monsta 240, Monsta 360 and a EK XTX 120 for rads, 2 Alphacool VPP655 d5's on a Bitspower dual pump top, Lamptron CW611 fan controller and a mix of Gentle Typhoon AP15,14'S and Noiseblocker ELoops. I have just recently found out that the ELoops are not good for push-pull or pull allone. So I am hoping to be able and find more Gentle Typhoons to be able to have all my rads in p-p Fittings are still up in the air. I have in house chrome 1/2"x 3/4" Bitspower, Monsoon and E.K. compressions, 3/8" x 5?8" E.K. compressions, Silver Primochill revolver and ghost compressions for rigid. And chrome Monsoon and Bitspower angles. I'm really considering just going with 1?2" x 3?4" lrt advanced as this case is huge and I like the look of the thicker diameter tubing. That or possibly going with copper soft pipe. Anyways wanted to say hi and to tell everyone you guys have some of the nicest builds in this forum. I can't wait to have mine in my hands to be able to be part of this Elite group!!!
> 
> 
> 
> About time you made an appearance here Bud! jk... Glad you made the switch to Caselabs... I'm beginning to rethink the tubing as well.
Click to expand...

I know I know a day late and a dollar short. The story of my life. Lol!! Me personally I really dont like how the rigid looks in big cases. I think it looks off. I really wish they made larger diameter rigid and nice fittings to go with it. Maybe a nice 3/4" o.d.? But some nice 1/2x3/4" Primo lrt advanced will do the job. Besides I have soo many compressions laying around just crying to be used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys how is everyone? I finally ordered my first Caselabs TH10 last week. Hopefully it'll be shipped out Monday or Tuesday. I have been trying to go through this thread slowly to get some inspiration for my build. There are soo many awesome builds here. One thing for sure is my TH10 will have a custom paint job done in house by myself. And of course it's going to have a overkill loop!! I already have almost all the components for my loop as some of it will just be carried over from the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that I'm switching from. My specs will be as follow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage Black, 3903k, for now 1-780ti while the second one is out for RMA, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, 2-256Gb Samsung 840 Pro ssd's in Raid0 for boot, 256Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd fopr game ( Going to get a 1Tb Samsung Evo for boot and use the 840 Pro's for game eventually), 2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data,
> 
> The loop will have
> 4- Alphacool ut60 480, 2-Monsta 240, Monsta 360 and a EK XTX 120 for rads, 2 Alphacool VPP655 d5's on a Bitspower dual pump top, Lamptron CW611 fan controller and a mix of Gentle Typhoon AP15,14'S and Noiseblocker ELoops. I have just recently found out that the ELoops are not good for push-pull or pull allone. So I am hoping to be able and find more Gentle Typhoons to be able to have all my rads in p-p Fittings are still up in the air. I have in house chrome 1/2"x 3/4" Bitspower, Monsoon and E.K. compressions, 3/8" x 5?8" E.K. compressions, Silver Primochill revolver and ghost compressions for rigid. And chrome Monsoon and Bitspower angles. I'm really considering just going with 1?2" x 3?4" lrt advanced as this case is huge and I like the look of the thicker diameter tubing. That or possibly going with copper soft pipe. Anyways wanted to say hi and to tell everyone you guys have some of the nicest builds in this forum. I can't wait to have mine in my hands to be able to be part of this Elite group!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot woot
Click to expand...

Yes sir big Thanks to you Wermad and KGTuning. You 2 guys were the ones that finally got me to decide to go caselabs. Don't know what took me so long. Went from the 900d to the Enthoo Primo which I'm currently using to this TH10. The Enthoo is a nice quality case but a bit of a let down. It has a huge exterior but once you open the side panel the actual useable space inside is almost that of a Phantom 630.


----------



## Wiz766

Okay I completely think the question I am about to ask is n00b status but I must ask. I have the S8, just basic on/off with led and HDD led...*Does is always flash at some degree of red??







*


----------



## iBored

When two-tone isn't enough...


And btw, I'm putting a 360 in the roof, so how do I cover up the last hole?
The blanking plate can't fit because of the rad. Is there something I can get from caselab's accessories list?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Okay I completely think the question I am about to ask is n00b status but I must ask. I have the S8, just basic on/off with led and HDD led...*Does is always flash at some degree of red??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not entirely sure what your question is, but yes, generally a HDD LED flashes indicating HDD activity.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks for the votes,it is a close one this time.

Well...while im still waiting for the AquaC backplate to arrive (its in the post) I decided to get the screen up and running.



Woooo!

Need to just nudge the screen to level it up tho but she is in and working even after all the poking and prodding its had.
Damn the paint needs a heavy polish....

Switchable lights....so cool.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Looks cool b neg. I want to get a screen going myself as part of the case.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Amazing B. really like the screen. The feet under the Caselabs really add a nice touch.

And btw, I'm putting a 360 in the roof, so how do I cover up the last hole?
The blanking plate can't fit because of the rad. Is there something I can get from caselab's accessories list?

Is there enough clearance to mod the plate? Hard to tell from the pictures. what about mounting the plate on top and use the front two screw holes have to add nuts to the equation, No pun intended. I do not think that would be very pleasing to the eye. You have probably considered that one.

Like the black and white combination.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> And btw, I'm putting a 360 in the roof, so how do I cover up the last hole?
> The blanking plate can't fit because of the rad. Is there something I can get from caselab's accessories list?
> 
> Is there enough clearance to mod the plate? Hard to tell from the pictures. what about mounting the plate on top and use the front two screw holes have to add nuts to the equation, No pun intended. I do not think that would be very pleasing to the eye. You have probably considered that one.


What's your case model?

Using the blanking plate on the other side is a good idea and you don't need nuts....just screw the plate from the inside instead of the outside


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What's your case model?
> 
> Using the blanking plate on the other side is a good idea and you don't need nuts....just screw the plate from the inside instead of the outside


^This. I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out where the confusion lies.


----------



## TheGovernment

I just ordered the STH10 today to replace my 800D and getting ready for Haswell-E. I'm a little curious as to what actually comes with the case? Is it just bare inside and I have to order all the stuff I want inside it? Thats what it looks like. I ordered casters, the usb3 module, 2 x 120.4 rad mounts. I'm hoping I won't need SSD cages and that but I still can't find out if it comes with a bottom plate to cover the bottom part from the main mobo interior. I've love to be able to cover my dual DDC pumps up.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I just ordered the STH10 today to replace my 800D and getting ready for Haswell-E. I'm a little curious as to what actually comes with the case? Is it just bare inside and I have to order all the stuff I want inside it? Thats what it looks like. I ordered casters, the usb3 module, 2 x 120.4 rad mounts. I'm hoping I won't need SSD cages and that but I still can't find out if it comes with a bottom plate to cover the bottom part from the main mobo interior. I've love to be able to cover my dual DDC pumps up.


Congrats! It does come with an ssd cage. I ordered the silverstone usb 3.0 i/o 3.5" bay bracket. CL includes a faceplate that allows you to turn the i/o bracket into 3.5" slot. I ordered some rad brackets for my 560s.


----------



## VSG

Anyone have recommendations for 5 1/4 bay USB 3.0 port devices? I would prefer one with an in-built card reader- CF and SD is enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Akasa and Xigmatek have usb 3.0 card readers.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=52_87_137_1221


----------



## VSG

Unless I am mistaken, they seem really hard to get other than the Xigmatek one at $55 on PPC. I have seen solutions from Rosewill and NZXT but they have reliability issues as per reviews from photographers.


----------



## wermad

fcpu.com has the Akasa









http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34/c135/s288/list/p1/Bay_Devices-Flash_Memory_Card_Readers-525_Readers-Page1.html


----------



## VSG

Thanks a lot. This review has me concerned though:
Quote:


> This product isn''t plug and play and the drivers and software updates at Akasa.com will not fix the problem. The product will show up as an unknown device under windows 7 and no matter what you try to do you will not find a driver that works with this product. It will read the USB 3.0 correctly but no 2.0 USB and no card reading what so ever. I read support forum after support forum and never found a solution. Nice looking product - to bad it doesn''t work as advertised.


----------



## moosubi

Been reading for a while, but first post... Just ordered my Merlin SM8!! And now the anticipation builds...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks a lot. This review has me concerned though:


I'm sure Akasa will want to make sure it works with win7. Probably just a bad-luck draw on that fella. You can always get your money back if its faulty or get the xigmatek.

Btw, aren't most devices that use memory cards now mountable via usb through the device? Man, its been a long, long time since I did actually used a card reader









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosubi*
> 
> Been reading for a while, but first post... Just ordered my Merlin SM8!! And now the anticipation builds...


Congratulations


----------



## VSG

They are but I want to be able to use multiple cards at the same time for backup (RAW->JPEG) and more compatibility without having to keep a dozen different type of wires. I will likely check out that Xigmatek one and see. Thanks!


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> When two-tone isn't enough...
> 
> 
> And btw, I'm putting a 360 in the roof, so how do I cover up the last hole?
> The blanking plate can't fit because of the rad. Is there something I can get from caselab's accessories list?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-hole-cover-plate-120mm/


----------



## stickg1

Terrible pic quality but a snapshot of the R9 280x I just picked up off the marketplace and I added a little yellow to the PCIe cables to match the rest of the cables.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I have been thinking about getting the STH10 for a while now and finally have the funds to proceed with an order. The number of options has my head spinning though. I want to make sure I understand everything before I make an order and I have a few questions.

-I want to put two 480mm rads in the top, does the 120MM extended top allow me to add another radiator somehow?
-Is there enough room to run 1/2"x3/4" tubing through the grommet holes?
-If I choose the 120.3 mid plates, can I have fans on those along with two side mount 480mm rads in the top?

Also, does the STH10 have the most room for radiators? Not counting the TX cases, that is a little big for me.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for 5 1/4 bay USB 3.0 port devices? I would prefer one with an in-built card reader- CF and SD is enough for me. Thanks!


I use this one here http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Multifunction-Device-Reader-Silverstone/dp/B00KG5A7LG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1401745826&sr=8-5&keywords=SILVERSTONE+USB+3.0+CARD+READER

Nice thing about this one is you can mount two ssds inside it too. Not that you have a space issue with your case


----------



## Goggle Eye

This. I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out where the confusion lies.

put this plate on on top of the case either the 120mm or the 140mm depending if the fan whole is 120mm or 140mm.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-hole-cover-plate-120mm/

Normaly the fan whole plates are mounted inside of the case and the screws are run into the plate from the top of the case. In this application the 360 radiator is blocking part of the fan whole not leaving enough room to mount the fan whole plate inside of the case. The fan whole plate has to be cut to fit if mounted inside of the case. If the fan whole plate is mounted on top of the case then the screws would have to be installed into the plate from inside of the case. The screw wholes on the fan whole plate is threaded.

Using the blanking plate on the other side is a good idea and you don't need nuts....just screw the plate from the inside instead of the outsid









Great idea. Better than using nuts on the screws if the screws where installed from the top of the case down.

You could add fill ports to the fan whole plate if needed?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting the STH10 for a while now and finally have the funds to proceed with an order. The number of options has my head spinning though. I want to make sure I understand everything before I make an order and I have a few questions.
> 
> -I want to put two 480mm rads in the top, does the 120MM extended top allow me to add another radiator somehow?
> -Is there enough room to run 1/2"x3/4" tubing through the grommet holes?
> -If I choose the 120.3 mid plates, can I have fans on those along with two side mount 480mm rads in the top?
> 
> Also, does the STH10 have the most room for radiators? Not counting the TX cases, that is a little big for me.


yes if you have the 120mm top you can put a radiator on the top in push/pull.. I have 2 side radiators and a radiator in the top with push pull and the extendedd top.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting the STH10 for a while now and finally have the funds to proceed with an order. The number of options has my head spinning though. I want to make sure I understand everything before I make an order and I have a few questions.
> 
> -I want to put two 480mm rads in the top, does the 120MM extended top allow me to add another radiator somehow?
> -Is there enough room to run 1/2"x3/4" tubing through the grommet holes?
> -If I choose the 120.3 mid plates, can I have fans on those along with two side mount 480mm rads in the top?
> 
> Also, does the STH10 have the most room for radiators? Not counting the TX cases, that is a little big for me.


Hello,

1) You can put two 480mm side by side (excluding Monsta) or you can add a single 480mm using the drop-in bracket in the top chamber of the sth10 facing up/down.
2) Looks like you can squeeze in 3/4" od tube. Though you may want to drill/bore out new holes (and use grommets) to make it easier to plumb and route your tube.
3) If you have the drop-in single 480mm rad on top, you can add fans in the top 120.3 mounts if you wish. For two side by side rads, space maybe limited and plus air flow would be counter productive.

Here's my rig using two 560mm UT60s with push/pull fans in the bottom chamber, two 280mm UT60s push/pull with xspc brackets, and a front mount 420mm UT60 push/pull also using xspc brackets:


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 1) You can put two 480mm side by side (excluding Monsta) or you can add a single 480mm using the drop-in bracket in the top chamber of the sth10 facing up/down.
> 2) Looks like you can squeeze in 3/4" od tube. Though you may want to drill/bore out new holes (and use grommets) to make it easier to plumb and route your tube.
> 3) If you have the drop-in single 480mm rad on top, you can add fans in the top 120.3 mounts if you wish. For two side by side rads, space maybe limited and plus air flow would be counter productive.
> 
> Here's my rig using two 560mm UT60s with push/pull fans in the bottom chamber, two 280mm UT60s push/pull with xspc brackets, and a front mount 420mm UT60 push/pull also using xspc brackets:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've always wonder how are your temps during idle and overload and your tubing makes it look so small, lol.


----------



## Mega Man

dear goodness. i got my th10 filled... thing weighs more then most compressors i lift to the roof.... with that said, my sli fittings are leakers.... so yea, no power on for a while as my 290xs dry out ... the komodos look pretty epic, esp with rgbs behind them... i got my jeak aquaero rgb amps in ( allows me to control RGB tape with the aquaero have not had a chance to fire them up.... the th10 looks like crap atm, i need to be able to build my own wires ( stuff on the way ) need to build my aquaero mounts and decided i need to make a pump holder as well


----------



## jojojonny22

About to pull the trigger on one, but I'm torn between the S5 and the S8


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I've always wonder how are your temps during idle and overload and your tubing makes it look so small, lol.


Tube size doesnt affect temps


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting the STH10 for a while now and finally have the funds to proceed with an order. The number of options has my head spinning though. I want to make sure I understand everything before I make an order and I have a few questions.
> 
> -I want to put two 480mm rads in the top, does the 120MM extended top allow me to add another radiator somehow?
> -Is there enough room to run 1/2"x3/4" tubing through the grommet holes?
> -If I choose the 120.3 mid plates, can I have fans on those along with two side mount 480mm rads in the top?
> 
> Also, does the STH10 have the most room for radiators? Not counting the TX cases, that is a little big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 1) You can put two 480mm side by side (excluding Monsta) or you can add a single 480mm using the drop-in bracket in the top chamber of the sth10 facing up/down.
> 2) Looks like you can squeeze in 3/4" od tube. Though you may want to drill/bore out new holes (and use grommets) to make it easier to plumb and route your tube.
> 3) If you have the drop-in single 480mm rad on top, you can add fans in the top 120.3 mounts if you wish. For two side by side rads, space maybe limited and plus air flow would be counter productive.
> 
> Here's my rig using two 560mm UT60s with push/pull fans in the bottom chamber, two 280mm UT60s push/pull with xspc brackets, and a front mount 420mm UT60 push/pull also using xspc brackets:
Click to expand...

As usual epic job Wermad!!! I always get inspiration from your build as I love the overkill loops as well. I can't wait to have my TH10 in hand!! It shipped yesterday and says it should be here monday. I was hoping to have it this weekend. But I guess the longer the way the better the feeling once it does get here. I didn't do enough research into the STH10. If I would've realized you can fit this much raddage into it I might have gone with this instead of the TH10. But the TH10 will do just fine for me for now. Plus this gives me an excuse to order another one in 2 or 3 months!! Lol!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I've always wonder how are your temps during idle and overload and your tubing makes it look so small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Tube size doesnt affect temps
Click to expand...

He is 100% right. I've tried all sizes from 1/4" to 1/2" x 7/16". And tubing diameter has never improved my temps at all. With that said I still think large cases look way better with 1/2" x 3/4" tubing. I wish they made nice looking compressioin fittings for 3/4" o.d. rigid tubing or copper pipe.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I love your build Wermad. I doubt my rig will ever look as good. I really wish I would have went with smaller tubing before I bought all of these quick disconnects. Does the 120mm extended top have any sort of mounting options or does it just give you clearance for a radiator and fans? I guess what I'm asking is, with the 120mm extended top, can you have 2 480 rads in the top and then add a third rad in there for a total of 3 rads?


----------



## fast_fate

Assistance required









From S8 pedestal owners with the Flex-Bay option specifically








I'm want to make a cut out in my solid front cover for the Flex-Bay device fitting (switched and gauges)

So hoping someone can take some measurement from on the inside of the front cover.
From the inside lip of the cover to the Flex-Bay cuts would be really appreciated.

I'll post this in the S8 announcement thread also so please forgive the double posting


----------



## iBored

All the quotes!
I'm gonna spoiler these cos it makes the post too long.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Amazing B. really like the screen. The feet under the Caselabs really add a nice touch.
> 
> And btw, I'm putting a 360 in the roof, so how do I cover up the last hole?
> The blanking plate can't fit because of the rad. Is there something I can get from caselab's accessories list?
> 
> Is there enough clearance to mod the plate? Hard to tell from the pictures. what about mounting the plate on top and use the front two screw holes have to add nuts to the equation, No pun intended. I do not think that would be very pleasing to the eye. You have probably considered that one.
> 
> Like the black and white combination.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What's your case model?
> 
> Using the blanking plate on the other side is a good idea and you don't need nuts....just screw the plate from the inside instead of the outside


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> ^This. I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out where the confusion lies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-hole-cover-plate-120mm/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> This. I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out where the confusion lies.
> 
> put this plate on on top of the case either the 120mm or the 140mm depending if the fan whole is 120mm or 140mm.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-hole-cover-plate-120mm/
> 
> Normaly the fan whole plates are mounted inside of the case and the screws are run into the plate from the top of the case. In this application the 360 radiator is blocking part of the fan whole not leaving enough room to mount the fan whole plate inside of the case. The fan whole plate has to be cut to fit if mounted inside of the case. If the fan whole plate is mounted on top of the case then the screws would have to be installed into the plate from inside of the case. The screw wholes on the fan whole plate is threaded.
> 
> Using the blanking plate on the other side is a good idea and you don't need nuts....just screw the plate from the inside instead of the outsid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. Better than using nuts on the screws if the screws where installed from the top of the case down.
> 
> You could add fill ports to the fan whole plate if needed?






So here's the problem I'm facing.
I've put the banking plate in reverse.
(It kinda bugs me that there's just that odd one out.)


But now I can't screw in my rad properly!
I'm don't really wanna have to make another PPC order just to get a gasket.


How now brown cow?









BTW, them e-loops just look so good.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All the quotes!
> I'm gonna spoiler these cos it makes the post too long.
> 
> So here's the problem I'm facing.
> I've put the banking plate in reverse.
> (It kinda bugs me that there's just that odd one out.)
> 
> 
> But now I can't screw in my rad properly!
> I'm don't really wanna have to make another PPC order just to get a gasket.
> 
> 
> How now brown cow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, them e-loops just look so good.


Doubly so....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Doubly so....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All the eLoop, love them!










Some moar in my log ofc
(oddly I have posted them in a few threads but not here. Yes, I know the Bluray drive need some black coverup.)


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Doubly so....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I love your build Wermad. I doubt my rig will ever look as good. I really wish I would have went with smaller tubing before I bought all of these quick disconnects. Does the 120mm extended top have any sort of mounting options or does it just give you clearance for a radiator and fans? I guess what I'm asking is, with the 120mm extended top, can you have 2 480 rads in the top and then add a third rad in there for a total of 3 rads?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> All the quotes!
> I'm gonna spoiler these cos it makes the post too long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the 120mm you can have rads on the sides and on top also. how big on the sides will depend on your PSU's if you are putting this in the top??
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the problem I'm facing.
> I've put the banking plate in reverse.
> (It kinda bugs me that there's just that odd one out.)
> 
> 
> But now I can't screw in my rad properly!
> I'm don't really wanna have to make another PPC order just to get a gasket.
> 
> 
> How now brown cow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, them e-loops just look so good.


Why not put the coved on the bottom where the rad is then might not have this problem??


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> But now I can't screw in my rad properly!
> I'm don't really wanna have to make another PPC order just to get a gasket.


You will have to use only 2 of the 4 screws.


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

I somewhat want to put a m-itx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojojonny22*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on one, but I'm torn between the S5 and the S8


Get that S8 and dont look back.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> As usual epic job Wermad!!! I always get inspiration from your build as I love the overkill loops as well. I can't wait to have my TH10 in hand!! It shipped yesterday and says it should be here monday. I was hoping to have it this weekend. But I guess the longer the way the better the feeling once it does get here. I didn't do enough research into the STH10. If I would've realized you can fit this much raddage into it I might have gone with this instead of the TH10. But the TH10 will do just fine for me for now. Plus this gives me an excuse to order another one in 2 or 3 months!! Lol!!
> 
> He is 100% right. I've tried all sizes from 1/4" to 1/2" x 7/16". And tubing diameter has never improved my temps at all. With that said I still think large cases look way better with 1/2" x 3/4" tubing. I wish they made nice looking compressioin fittings for 3/4" o.d. rigid tubing or copper pipe.


I did love the TH10 I had and it was the right size to fit under my desk. Very versatile and you'll love yours. I had sold my TH10 and all my 120mm fans and decided to take up the challenge of 140mm fans. The only real CL case that could tackle this setup was the STH10 imho. I did look through several logs from the last few years (ahem, not "within last six months"







) of members using 140mm fans and rads. These guys inspired me to go with the STH10. Though it turned out to be a tad bit too tall and won't fit under my desk. Its sitting on top of my desk, very heavy, for now. Eventually, it will go on the floor once I re-arrange the furniture in this room.

To add to the tube size thing: hard acrylic is the latest rage and the most common size is 3/8x1/2 and 10mm x 12mm. I also had 3/4" od and was running 3/8x5/8 for a while. With Primochills new Advance tube being stiffer, 3/8x1/2 was no longer way too soft to kink so it was an easy choice. Especially to avoid putting too much pressure on the components using thicker tube. Not many ppl are fans of my plumbing in this rig but I'm not in the mood to break down the whole thing and re do it (lol, procrastination). It works







, so no need to fix it. MCP 35X is running fine (though it can get weird sometimes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I love your build Wermad. I doubt my rig will ever look as good. I really wish I would have went with smaller tubing before I bought all of these quick disconnects. Does the 120mm extended top have any sort of mounting options or does it just give you clearance for a radiator and fans? I guess what I'm asking is, with the 120mm extended top, can you have 2 480 rads in the top and then add a third rad in there for a total of 3 rads?


Thank you, its not uber neat and spectacular but I try to make it a bit different then a lot of rigs out there. One of the main reason I switched to a smaller tube size was to ease the strain the tube puts on my components. The mb area is very busy and thicker/larger tube was too concerning. Eventually, the pressure was great enough to slightly dislodge my bridge a bit and cause a small leak. Luckily, the leak didn't affect the gpu's and I was able to clean it up quickly. For simple loops, just make sure there's just enough slack to avoid unnecessary strain on the components.

Yes, the top does give you more clearance. The 38mm is usually for 25mm thick fans sticking on top or a full rad w/ fans (~110mm ie UT60 p/p) using the 120mm top. Tbh, there's a ton of room in the top chamber to even run a Monsta rad with push/pull (136mm thick) facing up and down using a drop in bracket. So there's really no need for a top imho for the STH10. Other then that, there's plenty of room to run the rads on the side (like my setup).

You can go with three rads on top: two on the side and one on top w/ the 120mm extended top but this will mess wit airflow and make your rads less efficient. Like the water in your loop, air should have the best and quickest route to transfer the heat off the rads. I would recommend place that third rad on the bottom or the front (using the cheaper rad brackets vs the pricey extended 120mm top).


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thank you, its not uber neat and spectacular but I try to make it a bit different then a lot of rigs out there. One of the main reason I switched to a smaller tube size was to ease the strain the tube puts on my components. The mb area is very busy and thicker/larger tube was too concerning. Eventually, the pressure was great enough to slightly dislodge my bridge a bit and cause a small leak. Luckily, the leak didn't affect the gpu's and I was able to clean it up quickly. For simple loops, just make sure there's just enough slack to avoid unnecessary strain on the components.
> 
> Yes, the top does give you more clearance. The 38mm is usually for 25mm thick fans sticking on top or a full rad w/ fans (~110mm ie UT60 p/p) using the 120mm top. Tbh, there's a ton of room in the top chamber to even run a Monsta rad with push/pull (136mm thick) facing up and down using a drop in bracket. So there's really no need for a top imho for the STH10. Other then that, there's plenty of room to run the rads on the side (like my setup).
> 
> You can go with three rads on top: two on the side and one on top w/ the 120mm extended top but this will mess wit airflow and make your rads less efficient. Like the water in your loop, air should have the best and quickest route to transfer the heat off the rads. I would recommend place that third rad on the bottom or the front (using the cheaper rad brackets vs the pricey extended 120mm top).


Thank you so much for your help. Now I just have to build up the courage and get the case ordered. Does anyone know how long the gunmetal color is going to be available?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. Now I just have to build up the courage and get the case ordered. Does anyone know how long the gunmetal color is going to be available?


CL typically will make lower volume colors "special orders" requiring additional days to process. Its really up to them if they decide to drop the color all together (ie gloss white) but they usually give plenty of time for a deadline when the change will happen. They usually have something posted in their manufacturer thread.


----------



## VSG

Hey Wermad, remember the PSU support discussion from last night? Jim just reminded me the PSU super mount can be rotated around as well so it doesn't matter which way I go- standard or reverse ATX- as long as they are all the same.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. Now I just have to build up the courage and get the case ordered. Does anyone know how long the gunmetal color is going to be available?


That depends on several factors. For one, how well it sells, and for two, how good the paint is from the manufacturer (an issue that caused us to discontinue both the gloss white and dark grey colors).. If both those factors are good, then chances are it wills tay around for a while, if not be made into a regular color.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Wermad, remember the PSU support discussion from last night? Jim just reminded me the PSU super mount can be rotated around as well so it doesn't matter which way I go- standard or reverse ATX- as long as they are all the same.


Kewl









Did your panel have the holes btw?


----------



## VSG

Yup









Now I need to figure out how to drill holes in the MoRa mount to allow tubing to pass through. Hopefully Jim pulls through with a scale drawing, else I will just go with the old paper sketch route.


----------



## stickg1

Love my lil guy!



Does a pretty good job keeping everything cool folding with just air.


----------



## King4x4

A case labs with no water tubes... a disgrace!









Hope you are gonna install some water cooling in it


----------



## wermad

aircooled CL is almost an oxymoron but hey, if there's a will, there's a way







.

Thinking of picking up this puppy if we remodel the room where my rig sits:



with casters







.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> A case labs with no water tubes... a disgrace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are gonna install some water cooling in it


While Caselabs is obviously geared toward water cooling I think people overlook the fact they are amazing air cooled cases. The only water I use is an AIO for the CPU. Air cooling with a Caselabs case rocks.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> aircooled CL is almost an oxymoron but hey, if there's a will, there's a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thinking of picking up this puppy if we remodel the room where my rig sits:
> 
> 
> 
> with casters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The STH10 is smaller than that platform, I figured you had enough of an OCD to not have that platform jutting out all sides?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> While Caselabs is obviously geared toward water cooling I think people overlook the fact they are amazing air cooled cases. The only water I use is an AIO for the CPU. Air cooling with a Caselabs case rocks.


Ya, the compartmentalization really helps with air cooling if planned well.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I think they're just good cases whether you watercool or not. It's not like I have a STH10 or something, it's a tiny little S3 with no ped or anything. It runs really cool, the thought of putting $500 more worth of WC parts to get the temps lower when they are already low enough seems like a poor investment at the moment. Maybe if I upgrade components and they run hotter I would consider it. But as of now with my current system, watercooling it would just be for sport or show. And I'm saving up for a nice family vacation this summer. So after that, if I have a mountain of cash I want to make disappear quickly, I will place a few orders at PPCs.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I feel like in the near future even less people will be water cooling anyway as components continue to lower in power consumption and heat. I'm sure the hardcore enthusiasts will keep the industry alive though.


If AMD keeps making products like the 290/290x we will never get away from water cooling. LOL


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> If AMD keeps making products like the 290/290x we will never get away from water cooling. LOL


I get the joke but it falls apart when you look at the Vapor-X cards... Plenty of air cooling potential.


----------



## wermad

Hawaii is the new GTX 480







. We'll get a cooler version with PI, a'la GTX 580







.

The great thing about CL is the amount of customization you can do directly from them. So you can essentially turn what's basically an awesome wc box into a double-duty air case as well. Personally, with a dual fan cooler gpu, I would get the ventilated panel/door to let the gpu(s) breathe as best as possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The STH10 is smaller than that platform, I figured you had enough of an OCD to not have that platform jutting out all sides?


It helps stabilize it by spreading the load on a wider area. Less potential to tip over. Plus the protruding portion can help leave a gap w/ the call and allow the exhaust from the fans to meet less resistance.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah the temps on my air cooled 280x are about 2C warmer with the windowed side panel on. The amount of fan mounting locations and vented panels on this case actually make it fantastic for air cooling. I have 4x 120mm intake and 1x 140mm exhaust. When I crank the intake fans up you can feel the breeze coming out the side vents pretty strong.


----------



## NE0XY

Hi all!

I've started to plan out my SMA8 build which I can begin with soon (hopefully).
This is the hardware I'm planning on:
Case: CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 (39mm extention on top)
CPU: Intel 4930K
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
GPU: 2 GTX 780Ti
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB
PSU: Corsair AX1200i

Cooling:
1x 140x4 60mm (ish) radiator in bottom with pushpull.
1x 140x2 60mm (ish) radiator in bottom with pushpull
1x 120x2 60mm (ish) radiator in front with pushpull
1x 120.4 60mm (ish) radiator in the top with pushpull
EK 16mm OD acrylic tubing with all bitspower fittings, black sparkle or silver shining.
1 or 2 bitspower reservoirs depending on if I want to do singe or dual loop. Opinions please. (check further down for options)
D5 pumps with Alphacool acrylic mod top and Bitspower mod kid, (black sparkle or chrome)

I will use the new Notcua Industrial PPC fans which I will lower the speed on. I think I'll need 25 of these (wallet says ouch)
I'll get some "Modmytoys"4pin pwm power distribution things and connect the fans to these.
The color scheme will be black and blue. So I'm trying to decide between EK uv blue coolant and mayhem uv blue (I want it to glow =D)
The block on the motherboard that I'll use is the EK fullcover acrylic. Same goes for the gpu's, EK clean csq acrylic.

I made 2 very crude paint pictures with loop suggestions with a picture I borrowed/stole (sorry) from CaseLabs

The green lines in the pictuers represent tubing between the two radiators, I don't know if it'll be too tight to fit it, there should be a 26mm gap and the tube is 16mm so maybe =P.
Which do you think will be best? A dual cylinder reservoir loop, a single cylinder reservoir loop with two pumps, or a dual loop with 1 cylinder reservoir loop and a bay reservoir (Don't know if that'll fit though, it has a depth of 84mm so It should be enough)?

Option 1 Single loop


Spoiler: Option 1!






Option 2 Dual cylinder res


Spoiler: Option 2!






Option 3 Dual loop cylinder and bay res


Spoiler: Option 3!







What do you guys think? =)


----------



## akira749

Personnal choice is Option1


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Personnal choice is Option1


I'm afraid it will look too empty with just one reservoir =/


----------



## Kimir

Nah, it's not that empty with only one.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm afraid it will look too empty with just one reservoir =/


I will let you judge


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nah, it's not that empty with only one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I will let you judge


Wow that looks amazing =D

One res it is! =P
I'm guessing two pumps to be preferred? since it's quite alot of radiators etc.
I'm thinking about the bitwspower dual d5 top


----------



## Kimir

Yeah you could go with dual D5 and put them at low speed. I've only one on my loop and it works fine, but I keep it at 5 (silent enough to me).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Wow that looks amazing =D
> 
> One res it is! =P
> I'm guessing two pumps to be preferred? since it's quite alot of radiators etc.
> I'm thinking about the bitwspower dual d5 top


I run this setup on only 1 D5 it's a pwm one and I never hear it.

The setup as 2 x 480 and 2 x 360 rads


----------



## VSG

Why pay so much for those Noctua Industrial fans and then turn them down anyway? Why not just get something like the Noiseblocker E-loops?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why pay so much for those Noctua Industrial fans and then turn them down anyway? Why not just get something like the Noiseblocker E-loops?


eLoop eLoop!!








seriously I love those fan, wondering when, if ever, they will release them in 140mm.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah you could go with dual D5 and put them at low speed. I've only one on my loop and it works fine, but I keep it at 5 (silent enough to me).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I run this setup on only 1 D5 it's a pwm one and I never hear it.
> 
> The setup as 2 x 480 and 2 x 360 rads


Hmm, maybe I'll just go with one then =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why pay so much for those Noctua Industrial fans and then turn them down anyway? Why not just get something like the Noiseblocker E-loops?


One reason is that I can easily turn them up if I need them to.
And their static pressure is unmatched. Notctua: 3.94 mm/H20 at 2000rpm and the NB one 2.24 mm/H20 at 2000rpm. So at lower rpms the noctua is still superior. If I'm not mistaken. And they don't come in 140mm^^
But nothing is decided yet, it's still a while until I can get started =P


----------



## VSG

Don't go by manufacturer specs, please. It has already been shown multiple times that those can't be taken for granted.

If you are looking for 140mm fan, check the latest post in my build log (link in sig below). I am loving the Cougar fans and they keep coming up at 30-40% off on Newegg. Phanteks also make some excellent 140mm SP and XP fans as does B-Gears and Akasa. With the Noctua ones, you are paying for the brand name and dust/water resistant certification that you would never need.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll just go with one then =)
> One reason is that I can easily turn them up if I need them to.
> And their static pressure is unmatched. Notctua: 3.94 mm/H20 at 2000rpm and the NB one 2.24 mm/H20 at 2000rpm. So at lower rpms the noctua is still superior. If I'm not mistaken. And they don't come in 140mm^^
> But nothing is decided yet, it's still a while until I can get started =P


Comparison of manufacturer specs on fans is almost meaningless.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't go by manufacturer specs, please. It has already been shown multiple times that those can't be taken for granted.
> 
> If you are looking for 140mm fan, check the latest post in my build log (link in sig below). I am loving the Cougar fans and they keep coming up at 30-40% off on Newegg. Phanteks also make some excellent 140mm SP and XP fans as does B-Gears and Akasa. With the Noctua ones, you are paying for the brand name and dust/water resistant certification that you would never need.


Ofc but they do show somewhat acurate info or they wouldn't be allowed to keep it up.

I have some cougar fans in my current build and I do quite like them.

Anyway, the point wasn't my fan choice but rather everything else, about the watercooling, like loop routes etc. If it will fit and so on


----------



## stickg1

This is the best 140mm I have used. Although, you would have to be able to control the speed via PWM because IMO over 80% speed it gets a little loud, but moves a butt ton of air. It is the only exhaust on my case and I have it connected to the CPU header. Does a good job of expelling excess heat as the components in the case warm up.

Akasa Viper 140mm
http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-FN063


----------



## kgtuning

Just ordered a SMH10 to SMA8 conversion kit... Its only money right? Haha


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just ordered a SMH10 to SMA8 conversion kit... Its only money right? Haha


You're a modding beast!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You're a modding beast!


LOL thanks... I don't even want to admit how much money I've spent on this case... just wait until my jigsaw gets a hold of the case.


----------



## total90

Hi









My new M8 and i would like to join this club

thanks


----------



## szeged

that m8 looks good


----------



## stickg1

Best use of LED fans I've seen in a while.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I will let you judge


Green:


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Green:


You understand me as I understand you here


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You understand me as I understand you here










. I did play around with Emerald Green, but the dye only. Its a pretty solid color and a break from the mainstream uv green


----------



## Neo Zuko

Does anyone want to see a picture of a NH-D15 in a SM8? I just took delivery of my heatsink today. I needed something to hold me off until I get my custom water loop going. That stock Intel cooler runs super hot!!! I was going to get an AIO cooler as a stopgap but I decided against AIOs for now. I'd rather go high end custom when I go for water.

More than likely I'll just build up and watercool my SM8 rather than buy a S8 right away. I want a million things for the new apartment a bit more right now. Plus a GPU and SSD is next... Going to play Titanfall!!


----------



## wermad

delid that Haswell. Went from 80° down to 55° on my old 4670K @ 4.8 (1250Mv).


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oh yea deliding via EK direct die adapter when I start watercooling.


----------



## wermad

I kept my ihs (using Ice Diamond 7) and had my Supremacy running with the Gelid tim Ek supplies. Naked kit should give you a tiny bit better setup but just don't over tighten as you can kill the cpu easily.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Finally got my sodding backplate...after 3 months...


----------



## jojojonny22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Finally got my sodding backplate...after 3 months...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that block/plate


----------



## SortOfGrim

Beautiful! Also dig the black rear I/O cover


----------



## stickg1

@B NEGATIVE

That's the nicest 290 I've ever seen! I still can't get over the bundle style cabling, it works so well with the case (S3). Mine will be the same type principal. I trimmed the PCIe cables yesterday, putting off the 24 pin for the weekend. The 8pin EPS I custom made and is already about perfect.

I guess I have to put some tubes in there for people to give a damn though, lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Finally got my sodding backplate...after 3 months...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hope yours doesn't leak too!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojojonny22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Finally got my sodding backplate...after 3 months...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that block/plate
Click to expand...

It is rather nice,I am pleased how it came out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Beautiful! Also dig the black rear I/O cover


The I/O was needed,the silver....not cool.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE
> 
> That's the nicest 290 I've ever seen! I still can't get over the bundle style cabling, it works so well with the case (S3). Mine will be the same type principal. I trimmed the PCIe cables yesterday, putting off the 24 pin for the weekend. The 8pin EPS I custom made and is already about perfect.
> 
> I guess I have to put some tubes in there for people to give a damn though, lol.


I like the organic flow of them compared to the regimented style that people are buying into with those combs..sometimes its good not to follow the herd.


----------



## el gappo

That looks gorgeous @B NEGATIVE! Keep us posted


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That looks gorgeous @B NEGATIVE
> ! Keep us posted


How do you tag a member's name like that?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That looks gorgeous @B NEGATIVE
> ! Keep us posted


use the ampersand icon when posting - you know, the @


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> How do you tag a member's name like that?


With the button @ next to insert a link


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> use the ampersand icon when posting - you know, the @


Ampersand is &, @ is just the "at sign".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> How do you tag a member's name like that?


In the reply box, choose the @ option and type in the username. If valid, you can select it and it comes in as @username/@ with the appropriate brackets. For examples: @DapperDan795


----------



## DapperDan795

Awesome, thanks everyone


----------



## stickg1

Would it be possible to get a Mercury S3 side panel that was vented top and bottom. Kind of like how you can get the standard window with lower vent. I was thinking top vent lower vent. Has this been done?


----------



## wermad

You can always temporarily replace your window with some mesh (diy mesh panels). Probably cheaper then buying a new door panel.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Soak the screws in a little Coke,wash them and soak in machine oil. Pull them out,wipe clean and they should stay rust free for a good while.


@B NEGATIVE your awesome









Tried this with a $1 bottle of soda water and some cheap machine oil, within an hour the rust was gone







gonna do this with all my screws for the time being until I find a way to paint/seal them better

Caselabs reps could we pretty please get some black anodized screws instead or better painted ones?







even just as an optional extra


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*


wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that looks amazing!
Click to expand...

Thanks









It's been 7-8 months now that I completed it and everyday when I look at it i'm still amazed how good it looks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Can you provide some more pics, especially from the inside?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can you provide some more pics, especially from the inside?


It's my Ergo Proxy build so you can click on the build log in my signature.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can always temporarily replace your window with some mesh (diy mesh panels). Probably cheaper then buying a new door panel.


Not a bad idea at all. Might be kinda cool. For now, I just took both side panels off. If it's gonna be air cooled, might as well keep it wide open. I was getting pretty high temps benchmarking the 280X. I went to change paste and didn't have enough MX-4 for the job. I found this EK-TIM Ectotherm, looks/feels like MX-2 or MX-4, worked really well. Dropped my benchmarking temps down by a wide margin, folding I'm just a degree or two cooler. The previous TIM application looked to have pumped out. This card was probably mined on, the owner told me it hadn't but whatever, it works well enough and I have warranty.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's my Ergo Proxy build so you can click on the build log in my signature.


Ergo Proxy is definitely one of the SMH10's I look to for inspiration for mine.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's my Ergo Proxy build so you can click on the build log in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergo Proxy is definitely one of the SMH10's I look to for inspiration for mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks it's very appreciated when someone find your build inspiring! I'm not used to that


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Loop time!











That one tucked at the back has 6 bends in it.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-maw-maw-derr-izaah-teevee-in-da-basement/520_20#post_22373501


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Ergo Proxy is definitely one of the SMH10's I look to for inspiration for mine.










this yes, I too. That loop order..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Loop time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one tucked at the back has 6 bends in it.....
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-maw-maw-derr-izaah-teevee-in-da-basement/520_20#post_22373501










Holy monkey balls, batman! That looks like it was a pain in install.

edit: good to see that the silver back thingy is happy too.


----------



## X-Nine

How do you like that flow meter, Daniel?


----------



## Mopar63

Okay guys looking for some thoughts before I begin. I am making some changes to my S3, removing the Water 3.0 Extreme from the front because I do not overclock, or only do so lightly and am swapping in a Water 3.0 Performer that will be used at the rear for exhaust. Going to replace the front flex bay with the dual 140mm bay.

I am looking for quiet operation so I am using Fractal R2 140mm fans like I currently have at the top for intake. My question is would it be better noise wise to put the fans inside the flex bay, between the grill and the frame. or at the back of the flex bay, further from the front grill.

All thoughts welcome...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> How do you like that flow meter, Daniel?


Its a bit clicky.....

Filled the loop up now,pics in the log..

I will leave this here tho....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Loop time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one tucked at the back has 6 bends in it.....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-maw-maw-derr-izaah-teevee-in-da-basement/520_20#post_22373501


Fabulous job B.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akira749

Here's a few pictures of my finally completed S8 "Hurrikaine"!!! Enjoy



















A bit more in the build log :


----------



## wermad

Schweetz


----------



## stickg1

I think those Bit Fenix fans make a great accent fan. Especially when they match the color scheme. For me, I ended up making the rest of my build try to match my rear exhaust fan, might be arse backwards on that one.


----------



## szeged

i love the bitfenix spectre pros, just wish they performed better.


----------



## wermad

No more Manicorn :'(


----------



## szeged

for now







getting ready for the dubliners green build


----------



## Mopar63

Okay so I went ahead and did some adjusting on my Mercury S3. The original setup foir those that do not know was using a Water 2.0 Extreme in the front with 4 fans set as push/pull intake, dual Fractal R2 140mm fans in the top as intake and a single Fractal 140 in the rear as exhaust. The system is an i7 4770 with a 290 Vapor-X.

With summer here and the house temps running into the mid 80s I was curious about how we could tweak the build to get better cooling for the video, was getting to around 78C in the heat of the day.

The idea I came up with was to try using the dual 1400 mm flex bay and putting the CPU cooler down to a Water 3.0 Performer with a single exhaust fan. Since I am not overclocking the CPU I did not see the need for the bigger cooler.

So out came the fold flex bay and a set of R2 140mm fans where added to the front along with the two on top. The cooler was attached to the rear with a single fan pulling air out as an exhaust.

HOLY AIR FLOW BATMAN!

The exhaust end of the case at the fan exhaust and other grilled areas feels like a box fan, air is flowing easily out of the system. I did gain 4C on the CPU temp but the motherboard temp dropped by 6C and the 290 is topping out at 71C with the room temp at 85F. Oh did I mention you cannot hear the system unless there is NO other noise of any kind in the house and even then it is very quiet.

I know when people think of Caselabs they think water cooling and rightly so. But for an air cooling build these cases are BEASTS!!!!! I just need to make some custom cabling for my PSU so the cable management is better but otherwise this build is about perfect!!!!

Thank you Caselabs for an amazing case!!!!!


----------



## DapperDan795

Holy crap 85 in the house. I would die. But grats on finding a solution!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Holy crap 85 in the house. I would die. But grats on finding a solution!


Holding off as long as we can on the AC. Our electric last month was $75 and that is with three gaming rigs running in the house


----------



## Wiz766

Wow, insanely hot. I keep my room at 19-20c (66-68f). Then again I live in government housing and dont have a bill to day. I love the S8 for air flow


----------



## Machiyariko

Hey everyone, just put together my S5 today so please sign me up.
I'm starting my new build so check it out please.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1493870/build-log-project-bwr-watercooled-case-labs-s5-dressed-in-black-white-and-red#post_22389131


----------



## Pheozero

Oh goodie, we need more S5 buildlogs.


----------



## Nichismo

Im so excited!!



Given that I live in Seattle, and I chose a two tone paintjob with Fedex 2 day shipping, does anyone have an estimate of when I may recieve it? Im so anxious, i have been anticipating that moment for a long time


----------



## Archer206

Hi Guys, I've put my mercury S5 together a while back.



Just now started watercooling and ready to share









Made a youtube video


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*
> 
> Hey everyone, just put together my S5 today so please sign me up.
> I'm starting my new build so check it out please.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493870/build-log-project-bwr-watercooled-case-labs-s5-dressed-in-black-white-and-red#post_22389131
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer206*
> 
> Hi Guys, I've put my mercury S5 together a while back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now started watercooling and ready to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a youtube video


Welcome to the club guys. Great looking builds.


----------



## SRICE4904

Picking up a STH10 in matte white tomorrow won't woot found one that's never been used and fully assembled local!!! For the great deal of 350$ including a quad and dual rad mount... Can't wait to join the club


----------



## wermad

Awesome deal and welcome!


----------



## SRICE4904

thanks! now I can expand and water cool without restriction!


----------



## VSG

Nice, that deal is right up there with what I got. Have fun!


----------



## SRICE4904

Muhahaha!!!







I keep telling myself "It's not that big... right?"
Add me to the club!


----------



## wermad

Schweetz! Hehehe, mine is small enough it won't fit under my desk


----------



## VSG

Stop complaining, my case is bigger than my desk in most dimensions.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dont complain about your cases, I had to build a whole new desk for mine!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Stop complaining, my case is bigger than my desk in most dimensions.


Speaking of which my lease is running up, I was wondering if you would sublet part of your case to my family and me. Two adults, three children, and a dog, we should have plenty of space.


----------



## VSG

Sure, why not? The whole thing is on wheels too so you can take a road trip as well.


----------



## stickg1

If the case is a rockin' don't come a knockin'


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Proud owner of a CaseLabs Mercury S3! My build log link is here, and pic included below!


----------



## stickg1

What reservoir and front rad are you using? Is that an XT 45?


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey there stick,

The front RAD is a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Dual 120mm, while the top RAD is a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Dual 140mm. And the reservoir is a Bitspower 5.25 Bay Res.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey there stick,
> 
> The front RAD is a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Dual 120mm, while the top RAD is a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Dual 140mm. And the reservoir is a Bitspower 5.25 Bay Res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool, it's hard to tell from the pictures but will the ST30 only fit with that reservoir installed if the fans are up in the extended top? Or is there room for fans are rad inside the case? Actually it looks like you've flipped your drop in mount around. On mine I have it so the fans are closer to the back of the case. Although either way, it looks like I would need an extended top to use two radiators and a single bay reservoir.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hi Stick,

Right, so with this RES the space between it and the ST30 RAD is very limited (a couple mm at most. Of course if my 5.25 RES were to move down a 5.25 slot (if that existed), then there would be space. With the Mercury S3, from my research it seems like the popular trend is to use a vertical sphere like RES near the bottom center mounted up against the front RAD. I really wasn't very inclined to follow this trend, so decided to go with a 5.25 bay RES to show off the fluid a bit more. Plus I really loved the acrylic res look in the front bay - light shines through very vividly at night. Filling the 5.25 res is a bit of a pain because I need to unscrew the top six screws and slightly lift the drop in tray. I can JUST fit the syringe.

I actually bought two additional 140mm Noctua fans for the top, but to your point they wouldn't fit. All in all though, I'm extremely pleased with temps and performance, so really not a deal breaker to the slightest bit. I was also going to configure a push pull for the front XT45, but in the end really didn't like how it took from center space... plus, I wanted to show off my spray paint job









If you need any measurements, just let me know. Or additional pics for that matter.

Benjamin


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*


That's quite a interesting spot for your pump. Don't think I've seen anyone do that before.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Dont complain about your cases, I had to build a whole new desk for mine!


Had to build a whole new desk for my five monitors. Thought about modifying it for the tall sth10, but I have other plans for the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Speaking of which my lease is running up, I was wondering if you would sublet part of your case to my family and me. Two adults, three children, and a dog, we should have plenty of space.










utilities covered


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks Pheo







I was debating whether to drop the Vario down to the bottom or off in the back somewhere, but decided to mount her in a more central location. It also helped with keeping the line a bit simpler!


----------



## Mega Man

i also like that [email protected] very unique !!

in other news i have very exciting news !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








i really like these, they look so good !


----------



## wermad

Lots of pins....happy crimping! I tried my new tool I got off the jab-tech sale, it sucked. I'll stick to my trusty old crimper


----------



## Mega Man

i have not used mine yet... mine is the MDPC ! Crimper !


----------



## toonafish

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting a CL case for awhile now. I wonder if I should wait for their new release or get the STH10 now....







I'm a beginner to PC modding but I would very much like to get myself a CL case.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting a CL case for awhile now. I wonder if I should wait for their new release or get the STH10 now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a beginner to PC modding but I would very much like to get myself a CL case.


If you have worked out that the STH10 meets your current (& possible future) hardware and cooling requirements then go for it.

Little info is around about any possible future release from CaseLabs except the Gemini series which has been delayed previously and now isn't due until next year anyway.

No point in holding off, just order it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting a CL case for awhile now. I wonder if I should wait for their new release or get the STH10 now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a beginner to PC modding but I would very much like to get myself a CL case.


Search used. I paid ~$700 for a new STH10 with accessories. I've seen quite a few used ones sell for under $500 and some as low as $350. Its worth it if you buy new as its spec'd to your desires.

Which new models have they announced btw?


----------



## toonafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> If you have worked out that the STH10 meets your current (& possible future) hardware and cooling requirements then go for it.
> 
> Little info is around about any possible future release from CaseLabs except the Gemini series which has been delayed previously and now isn't due until next year anyway.
> 
> No point in holding off, just order it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Search used. I paid ~$700 for a new STH10 with accessories. I've seen quite a few used ones sell for under $500 and some as low as $350. Its worth it if you buy new as its spec'd to your desires.
> 
> Which new models have they announced btw?


@wermad: I think your question about the new models has been answered by fast_fate. Also, I'm not really sure about getting a used case. I'm currently living in Bali, Indonesia and I have tried searching for anything related to CL case in Indonesia, but to no avail. The pretty high shipping cost to Indonesia (last I checked with CL CS, the shipping fee for my order is around $260) is also another thing I'm considering.







Multiple orders' shipping cost is gonna cost me quite a lot.

@fast_fate: My current rig is nothing special but I've already started ordering the components I want for my next build... So far I've only gotten four SSDs and a PSU though.







I have also never tried watercooling before, but I would like to do so.









Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## wermad

So what's the speculation on Gemini? last thread I read after a quick search (circa 2011) was that its not meant as a entry level design so that leaves it as a mid level or highend level case.


----------



## fast_fate

I think that it's all just speculation from little snippets here and there.
and given that development of the series has extended far longer than anyone could have imagined who knows what the design feature set will include








My guess is that Gemini will be aimed at the high end market.
More than that








Maybe add to the Gemini wish list here and keep up on any developments
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> At this point, we're most likely looking at Q1 2015. Life threw us a few curves last year, but all is well now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that we won't have anything new before Gemini - quite the contrary


----------



## wermad

After sitting on this question, it should be a mid-level chassis. The high-end chassis should be replaced by "Apollo" (kick a$$ name for the top end stuff imho







). Apollo should be a double wide STH10, nuff said







(that's a TX10 !!!







)


----------



## Killa Cam

oh boy. wermad is already getting bored of his sth10. better get in line folks


----------



## VSG

Wermad, when are you joining the TX10 master race?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think that it's all just speculation from little snippets here and there.
> and given that development of the series has extended far longer than anyone could have imagined who knows what the design feature set will include
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that Gemini will be aimed at the high end market.
> More than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe add to the Gemini wish list here and keep up on any developments


They have been very tight lipped about the Gemini case. I can't wait to get more info on this case, like maybe rough dimensions, or layout design. I really want to know if it will fit under my desk.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> oh boy. wermad is already getting bored of his sth10. better get in line folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wermad, when are you joining the TX10 master race?
Click to expand...

Need to win the mega-millions, and its TX10 build gone wild!


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys just had a quick question, was hoping somebody could give me an estimate.

I order a Merlin SM8, with white exterior and black interior. I was wondering if any of the pieces of the chassis are going to be two colors? or is two tone interior/exterior comprised of simply painting certain parts all black/white?

Also, if I put my order in on sunday and I chose Fedex 2 day express, any idea when ill possibly recieve it?

thanks, im SUPER anxious to say the least, ive been wanting one of these as my dream rig for a long time....


----------



## stickg1

I did my cables today!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lots of pins....happy crimping! I tried my new tool I got off the jab-tech sale, it sucked. I'll stick to my trusty old crimper


If you are in the market,Lutr0o crimpers are [email protected]%t hot. I mean, Really Good™

In other news.....im 6 votes down.....









http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=274279


----------



## wermad

I bought this one:



Ended up using my old crimper:


----------



## stickg1

I think I have that blue one from PPCs. It works fine for me, granted I have never used anything else so I don't have anything to compare it too.


----------



## wermad

The old one isn't super precise and can crash the pin if you're not careful but its very easy. Maybe I have to practice with the new one. I'm no sleeving recently but I'm thinking of making some custom lines to connect the Ascendacy controller. Right now its just temporarily connected.


----------



## kgtuning

I know the picture quality isn't the greatest but my SMH10 is now an SMA8..


----------



## stickg1

I moved the case and it seems so much smaller now..


----------



## wermad

time for an STH10


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The old one isn't super precise and can crash the pin if you're not careful but its very easy. Maybe I have to practice with the new one. I'm no sleeving recently but I'm thinking of making some custom lines to connect the Ascendacy controller. Right now its just temporarily connected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think I have that blue one from PPCs. It works fine for me, granted I have never used anything else so I don't have anything to compare it too.


Blue one from ppcs is crap throw it away asap, if your looking for good ratcheting crimpers try proskit


----------



## Mega Man

ill keep my mdpc !


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill keep my mdpc !


what?

quotes, use them


----------



## Mega Man

yea, no i dont quote something directly above my post, and since you can not use google

he was talking about crimpers and i said mdpc

so lets google mdpc crimpers

look at that, second search result !

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-crimping/mdpc-crimping-tool-6th-anniversary.htm


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill keep my mdpc !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> what?
> 
> quotes, use them


Crimpers. You know, they are what the last few posts have been about...+1 on Lutro0 crimpers. Basically the same as mdpc but with custom milled die done by the man himself.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Crimpers. You know, they are what the last few posts have been about...+1 on Lutro0 crimpers. Basically the same as mdpc but with custom milled die done by the man himself.


I have both and prefer the MDPC ones


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill keep my mdpc !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> what?
> 
> quotes, use them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crimpers. You know, they are what the last few posts have been about...+1 on Lutro0 crimpers. Basically the same as mdpc but with custom milled die done by the man himself.
Click to expand...

hate to tell you this and i wont go into it, but mdpc is much better, they are the original ( not crimper but custom non mas produced ) and nil did this first ! and he goes through and not only tests them by hand but also tests them himself and sends you the crimps



if you zoom in really close, you can see the perfect bite !

NO COMPROMISE !


----------



## wermad

Meh, I only use it when I accidentally remove a pin. I'm using mainly ribbon cables so sleeving is not a priority for me.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to tell you this and i wont go into it, but mdpc is much better, they are the original ( not crimper but custom non mas produced ) and nil did this first ! and he goes through and not only tests them by hand but also tests them himself and sends you the crimps
> 
> 
> 
> if you zoom in really close, you can see the perfect bite !
> 
> NO COMPROMISE !


nils lives by the apple motto, if I keep telling everyone I am the best I will be the best.

*dont get me wrong his stuff is good* but there really is alot on the market that matches his quality without having to buy it from the other side of the planet


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> nils lives by the apple motto, if I keep telling everyone I am the best I will be the best.
> 
> *dont get me wrong his stuff is good* but there really is alot on the market that matches his quality without having to buy it from the other side of the planet


sorry but I do not agree as I have used them both and all that can be bought at FCPU and PPC and Nils are the best


----------



## Mega Man

ironically his are the best because all the stuff he sells is ( talking about crimpers, and pins,/ connectors, not sleeving ect, which is also made in house by him ) as they are all to molex spec and not just any spec, but the ones by molex themselves

besides this just looks so pretty !!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill keep my mdpc !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> what?
> 
> quotes, use them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crimpers. You know, they are what the last few posts have been about...+1 on Lutro0 crimpers. Basically the same as mdpc but with custom milled die done by the man himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate to tell you this and i wont go into it, but mdpc is much better, they are the original ( not crimper but custom non mas produced ) and nil did this first ! and he goes through and not only tests them by hand but also tests them himself and sends you the crimps
> 
> 
> 
> if you zoom in really close, you can see the perfect bite !
> 
> NO COMPROMISE !
Click to expand...

Nope.
I have both too,the Lutro0 one has a better action and,for me,better crimps.

However,I know that each crimper favours a different technique.

Nils is great guy and his products are solid but for me,the LC one is better.

I do wish people wouldn't pass opinion as fact......


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Nope.
> I have both too,the Lutro0 one has a better action and,for me,better crimps.
> 
> However,I know that each crimper favours a different technique.
> 
> Nils is great guy and his products are solid but for me,the LC one is better.
> 
> I do wish people wouldn't pass opinion as fact......


But sometimes a opinion is a Fact to the person B... As I have tried them all and MDPC works best for me so this is a fact to me.. but I do agree they are both awesome sites and both have awesome products!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Nope.
> I have both too,the Lutro0 one has a better action and,for me,better crimps.
> 
> However,I know that each crimper favours a different technique.
> 
> Nils is great guy and his products are solid but for me,the LC one is better.
> 
> I do wish people wouldn't pass opinion as fact......
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes a opinion is a Fact to the person B... As I have tried them all and MDPC works best for me so this is a fact to me.. but I do agree they are both awesome sites and both have awesome products!!!
Click to expand...

I agree totally,but there needs to be something indicating that is an opinion.

Personally,I think BAHCO crimpers are the best but the jaws are not really ATX compatible.


----------



## stickg1

My cheap ones crimp cables just fine. Don't see why it would need to be any easier, or cost any more money.

Resume pictures of large cases and funny gifs.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My cheap ones crimp cables just fine. Don't see why it would need to be any easier, or cost any more money.
> 
> Resume pictures of large cases and funny gifs.


Quality of action mainly.
I have spent many years on site,long enough to know the cheap is cheap for reason.
The only tool I pick up cheap is 4" grinders,they get knackered no matter what you spend so I buy them cheap and lob them out when they fail.


----------



## stickg1

I guess I don't run enough volume of work on it to be as concerned. I do know what you mean about grinders. I have about 12 of them, 8 of which have died on duty. Some slack contractors went around doing really sub-standard stucco jobs around here and I use a grinder with a concrete wheel to cut it into sections and pull it off so I can replace the wood rot behind it. One day I bought three Dewalts for $85/ea and burnt out two in the first day. I found these Bosch grinders that came in a 2-pack for $59.99. They all still work.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Friends don't let friends buy Dewalt......


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Friends don't let friends buy Dewalt......


I have three of their 12" compound mitre saws, one is a double bevel slider, they're okay, but other companies make them just as well. I tend to steer clear of them, the mitre saws I've had for a long time so hadn't had the need to replace any of them, yet. Although I had a bearing burst in my 12" slider that was a major chore to fix, it still seems a little off but cuts just fine.

In other news, I think I'm starting to get the hang of the crimping and sleeving. At least I'm cutting down the production time by a lot. Cut, soldered, crimped, sleeved, and installed a LED strip for my S3 this morning, took about 15 minutes.




Now I just need to work on getting nicer parts for it to illuminate.


----------



## X-Nine

I only use MDPC for my builds. Have tried others and I always go back to Nils. Plus, we use MDPC on our switches, so take that as you will.

As for Gemini, all I can say is that it's still under the planning phase. It will more or less be a replacement to the Magnum series.

Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Had finals, and my big CPE yesterday (5 hours of testing and practical stations). I am pleased to say I passed and I will be starting my 3 month internship at the clinic I work at.







then it's the Board Exams. No more class rooms! Woohoo!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Nope.
> I have both too,the Lutro0 one has a better action and,for me,better crimps.
> 
> However,I know that each crimper favours a different technique.
> 
> Nils is great guy and his products are solid but for me,the LC one is better.
> 
> I do wish people wouldn't pass opinion as fact......


This - the MDPC one is very good which is why it's the base that LC starts from. These crimpers are very different to the cheap ones you get anywhere else. The other difference is that people also use different core wire - Lutro0's version really shines with fatter cored wire e.g. 16AWG - something that the original unmodified one can't handle as well. So a lot depends on the wire you use. If you had an early lutro0 version it also may have struggled with 18AWG, but by the third version it was good on both. If you have an early version talk to Lutro0 and get it fixed! If you've only ever crimped regular 18AWG though you probably won't notice much difference. Those of you who really have tried LC and think the MDPC is better I'd be interested to know why and what wire you used with it.

BTW you'd all be paying a lot more for MDPC if LC wasn't around and Nils would make you get up at 2am to place an order







So devout MDPCers should still be happy for the competition


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I only use MDPC for my builds. Have tried others and I always go back to Nils. Plus, we use MDPC on our switches, so take that as you will.
> 
> As for Gemini, all I can say is that it's still under the planning phase. It will more or less be a replacement to the Magnum series.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Had finals, and my big CPE yesterday (5 hours of testing and practical stations). I am pleased to say I passed and I will be starting my 3 month internship at the clinic I work at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it's the Board Exams. No more class rooms! Woohoo!


Grats bro.


----------



## X-Nine

Thank you!







it's been a long journey and it's very surreal, even this morning. I've learned so much and look forward to continue learning. Working with animals is incredibly fun. It's challenging both mentally and physically, but I enjoy seeing the progress an animal makes after we treat them. Hopefully Jim will let me stick around the Lab for a long time to come as well. CL is by far the best company I've ever had the pleasure of working for. And on Vet Techs salary, I could use some extra income for the house my girlfriend and I hope to get soon... As well as that engagement ring! Lol


----------



## VSG

Congrats to the GF on the ring, sorry for your wallet









I will be in the ring hunting stage soon. Got less than an year to graduate as a PhD and that's when I want to pop the question myself.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Good work J,put a pic up so we can perv admire the lady.


----------



## toonafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I only use MDPC for my builds. Have tried others and I always go back to Nils. Plus, we use MDPC on our switches, so take that as you will.
> 
> As for Gemini, all I can say is that it's still under the planning phase. It will more or less be a replacement to the Magnum series.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Had finals, and my big CPE yesterday (5 hours of testing and practical stations). I am pleased to say I passed and I will be starting my 3 month internship at the clinic I work at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it's the Board Exams. No more class rooms! Woohoo!


Gratz and good luck!


----------



## stickg1

Steel cable ties! I like it..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Steel cable ties! I like it..












Already? You couldnt wait a while?


----------



## stickg1

Lol, I didn't realize they had them at the hardware store, I must have missed them before.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As for Gemini, all I can say is that it's still under the planning phase. It will more or less be a replacement to the Magnum series.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Had finals, and my big CPE yesterday (5 hours of testing and practical stations). I am pleased to say I passed and I will be starting my 3 month internship at the clinic I work at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it's the Board Exams. No more class rooms! Woohoo!


Well done on the heard work J









Just picked up on this - taken from the CaseLabs homepage....
Quote:


> *The MH10, T10 and TH10 (not the TH10A) will be discontinued!!*
> 
> Last day to buy is June, 30th 2014.


Discussion thread was started with the announcement

A proud owner of 2 MH10 chassis









These PC cases did evolve


----------



## Denis777

Hey guys check out my build progress



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stickg1

That's nice, what GPUs? I noticed the 2x8pin connectors. Dual GPU boards?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Hey guys check out my build progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Superb!!!! I love how you manage the pump top!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's nice, what GPUs? I noticed the 2x8pin connectors. Dual GPU boards?


My GTX780 WF3 have dual 8-pin...I think that the some of the MSI Lightning line-up are dual 8-pin too.


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Superb!!!! I love how you manage the pump top!


Thank you just trying my best









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's nice, what GPUs? I noticed the 2x8pin connectors. Dual GPU boards?


Those are Asus 780TI's single GPU I believe


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Congrats to the GF on the ring, sorry for your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in the ring hunting stage soon. Got less than an year to graduate as a PhD and that's when I want to pop the question myself.


Yeah, I want to pop the question at the place we had our first date, on the day we had our first date. How romanticle is that?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Good work J,put a pic up so we can perv admire the lady.


Lol, I don't think she'd appreciate that very much. Ask Jim, he's seen a pic, she's a hottie. She's an awesome woman too, who wants to work with elephants.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As for Gemini, all I can say is that it's still under the planning phase. It will more or less be a replacement to the Magnum series.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Had finals, and my big CPE yesterday (5 hours of testing and practical stations). I am pleased to say I passed and I will be starting my 3 month internship at the clinic I work at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it's the Board Exams. No more class rooms! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on the heard work J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up on this - taken from the CaseLabs homepage....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The MH10, T10 and TH10 (not the TH10A) will be discontinued!!*
> 
> Last day to buy is June, 30th 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discussion thread was started with the announcement
> 
> A proud owner of 2 MH10 chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These PC cases did evolve
Click to expand...

Yeah, out with the old. Fortunately since we build from scratch and don't rely on overseas factories, we can keep supporting existing builds with accessories and replacement parts if the end user needs it. One of the many benefits of having a CL case... That and the ladies love them!


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, I want to pop the question at the place we had our first date, on the day we had our first date. How romanticle is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't think she'd appreciate that very much. Ask Jim, he's seen a pic, she's a hottie. She's an awesome woman too, who wants to work with elephants.
> Yeah, out with the old. *Fortunately since we build from scratch and don't rely on overseas factories*, we can keep supporting existing builds with accessories and replacement parts if the end user needs it. One of the many benefits of having a CL case... That and the ladies love them!


+100 One of the drivers for my Mercury S3 purchases, aside from the INSANE quality


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Lol, I don't think she'd appreciate that very much. Ask Jim, he's seen a pic, she's a hottie. She's an awesome woman too, who wants to work with elephants.


Yep, I can vouch for that. Definitely a hottie!














You guys will just have to use your imagination


----------



## szeged

I'm imagining myself in a dress.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm imagining myself in a dress.


And you look good in it......


----------



## szeged

At least in my head I do.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> At least in my head I do.


No one can rock it like you Sze...no one..


----------



## szeged

Its the manicorn power.


----------



## wermad

Anyways, tips for cleaning the matte finishes without avoiding smears or paper residue???? Used some terry cloth and they get snagged with the matte finish.


----------



## TheGovernment

Is there some delay with the STH10 cases? I ordered mine from frozencpu 15 days ago and still hasn't shipped, they said they are waiting on CL as it's not in yet to ship.


----------



## wermad

Contact one of the CL reps to get an update on your order. Also keep in mind the time frame quoted is business days. Times can vary depending on your order.


----------



## minicooper1

Caselabs sth10 front by bitspower










Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## CasP3r

I'm pleased to tell that I have just ordered my first Caselabs case, the S5 to be exact.







It's going to replace my current Corsair 350D, needless to say, I'm super excited about it (although my wallet would like to disagree, damn you OCN














)! At first I was pondering between the S8 and the SM8 but in the end I decided to go with the S5. To be honest, mATX is everything I need right now and I wouldn't be able to use those bigger ones to their full potential in the foreseeable future. Should I have the funds to fill something like the S8, I guess getting a bigger case wouldn't be that much of a problem at that point.

And now the waiting game begins...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Is there some delay with the STH10 cases? I ordered mine from frozencpu 15 days ago and still hasn't shipped, they said they are waiting on CL as it's not in yet to ship.


Hi there. I'm sorry your order hasn't shipped yet. To my knowledge there is no delay on any of our chassis. Please email [email protected],net and they'll figure out what's going on. Typically when a product is ordered from another vendor they transmit the order to us and we build the item from scratch just like we would if you ordered directly from us. I wonder if the order wasn't transmitted? Either way, we'll get the problem sorted out for you and ensure that you get your case as soon as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> I'm pleased to tell that I have just ordered my first Caselabs case, the S5 to be exact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to replace my current Corsair 350D, needless to say, I'm super excited about it (although my wallet would like to disagree, damn you OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )! At first I was pondering between the S8 and the SM8 but in the end I decided to go with the S5. To be honest, mATX is everything I need right now and I wouldn't be able to use those bigger ones to their full potential in the foreseeable future. Should I have the funds to fill something like the S8, I guess getting a bigger case wouldn't be that much of a problem at that point.
> 
> And now the waiting game begins...


Welcome to the family! Thanks for your support, let us know what you think of your chassis when you get it!


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Welcome to the family! Thanks for your support, let us know what you think of your chassis when you get it!


Thank you for the welcome XNine! I will definitely share my thoughts with everyone when the case arrives, with pics of course.









Aah, I almost forgot, my thanks to Carla and Kevin who helped me make the decision on which case would suit my needs the best!

Here are the specs of my chassis if someone is interested:

Case Color: White
S5 Top Chassis Options: Drop-in 120.3 mount
Rear Fan Mount: 120mm Hex-Mesh
S5 Top Cover Options: 36mm Ventilated/Window Top Cover
S5 Left Door Options: Standard Window
S5 Right Door Options: Standard Window
Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
I/O Options: None
Flex Bay Options: 120.2 Fan/Radiator Mount


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi there. I'm sorry your order hasn't shipped yet. To my knowledge there is no delay on any of our chassis. Please email [email protected]bs,net and they'll figure out what's going on. Typically when a product is ordered from another vendor they transmit the order to us and we build the item from scratch just like we would if you ordered directly from us. I wonder if the order wasn't transmitted? Either way, we'll get the problem sorted out for you and ensure that you get your case as soon as possible.
> Welcome to the family! Thanks for your support, let us know what you think of your chassis when you get it!


Ya I got it sorted out, a mistake on their end. Thanks!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi there. I'm sorry your order hasn't shipped yet. To my knowledge there is no delay on any of our chassis. Please email [email protected],net and they'll figure out what's going on. Typically when a product is ordered from another vendor they transmit the order to us and we build the item from scratch just like we would if you ordered directly from us. I wonder if the order wasn't transmitted? Either way, we'll get the problem sorted out for you and ensure that you get your case as soon as possible.
> Welcome to the family! Thanks for your support, let us know what you think of your chassis when you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I got it sorted out, a mistake on their end. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Have to admit, when a received the email showing I was quoted by you, I totally thought the feds were after me, lol.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I just ordered a gunmetal S5! I will be aircooling the main case initially then adding water to the pedestal when my bank account recovers later on.

My plan is to mount 3 fans on an accessory bar as side intake, 1 as rear intake with a noctua tower pushing air back-to-front, and 3 as top exhaust.

I am going to order some demci filters while I am waiting for the case to arrive. Can anyone help me with these dimensions?


----------



## Denis777

Stainless tubing is finally all done







SM8 case




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Build log link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to all !


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Stainless tubing is finally all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM8 case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


Amazing!!! I love it!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Stainless tubing is finally all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM8 case


Amazing build... Such efficient use of space


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Stainless tubing is finally all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM8 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless


Wait a second.... how did your build get on facebook, twitter, and reddit?


----------



## Denis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Amazing!!! I love it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Amazing build... Such efficient use of space


Thanks guys for kind words I appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Wait a second.... how did your build get on facebook, twitter, and reddit?


Voodoo magic would be by best guess


----------



## Wiz766

Seeing amazing things like this makes me re think why I even try to build computers. Outstanding work, bro. A+ work without a doubt.


----------



## stickg1

Where's the power supply?


----------



## Vash101

right there


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, tips for cleaning the matte finishes without avoiding smears or paper residue???? Used some terry cloth and they get snagged with the matte finish.


Try straight dish soap and drip dry,matt finishes soak up fingerprint grease and wiping just doesn't cut it. Or a glass specific microfibre cloth,they are woven rather than fluffy.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Finished with my Mercury S3:















More pictures in my build log!


----------



## stickg1

Squeaky clean! I like it a lot. I've been considering a similar setup but bending the tubing instead of angled fittings. Well done!

Question: I see you have the extended top, but are the fans still on the inside of the case?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Finished with my Mercury S3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log!











Beautiful job.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Squeaky clean! I like it a lot. I've been considering a similar setup but bending the tubing instead of angled fittings. Well done!
> 
> Question: I see you have the extended top, but are the fans still on the inside of the case?


Thanks! The fans are on the outside


----------



## stickg1

Well dang, is it possible to fit a 30mm thick radiator with 25mm fans inside the case up top if you also have a radiator in the flex bay?


----------



## Nichismo

anybody know how long it usually takes to get a two tone., exterior/interior paintjob done? im extremely anxious to start my build, ordered it last sunday night, still awaiting fulfillment.

also, can a 90 degree angled 120mm accessory part be mounted to the back, vertical side of the chassis? or will it not have enough room?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Finished with my Mercury S3:


man your loop planning is beautiful, I was hugely inspired to do my own acrylic loop from your SM8 build, along with purchasing an SM8 of my own.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> anybody know how long it usually takes to get a two tone., exterior/interior paintjob done? im extremely anxious to start my build, ordered it last sunday night, still awaiting fulfillment.
> 
> also, can a 90 degree angled 120mm accessory part be mounted to the back, vertical side of the chassis? or will it not have enough room?
> man your loop planning is beautiful, I was hugely inspired to do my own acrylic loop from your SM8 build, along with purchasing an SM8 of my own.


Order my two tone SMA8 (black and white) 28th Feb 2014 and got shipped 14th Mar 2014, if it's of any help.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> anybody know how long it usually takes to get a two tone., exterior/interior paintjob done? im extremely anxious to start my build, ordered it last sunday night, still awaiting fulfillment.
> 
> also, can a 90 degree angled 120mm accessory part be mounted to the back, vertical side of the chassis? or will it not have enough room?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Finished with my Mercury S3:
> 
> 
> 
> man your loop planning is beautiful, I was hugely inspired to do my own acrylic loop from your SM8 build, along with purchasing an SM8 of my own.
Click to expand...

Depending on order volume, 10-14 days is pretty standard for two-tone chassis.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Finished with my Mercury S3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log!


Great execution! Very, very clean...

I talked myself out of getting a CL case because... well, the price. And I'm having remorse now. Anti-buyers remorse. I'm wishing I had bought one when I had the chance. Now the money is spent elsewhere. And, I have to save up my spending money again. Bummer ~ this sucks.


----------



## VSG

I love the custom length cables, they make so much sense with smaller cases.


----------



## Kimir

That's one damn clean and beautiful build!
I wish I wasn't that lazy and could do some custom length cable like that, although mine would be long.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, tips for cleaning the matte finishes without avoiding smears or paper residue???? Used some terry cloth and they get snagged with the matte finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Try straight dish soap and drip dry,matt finishes soak up fingerprint grease and wiping just doesn't cut it. Or a glass specific microfibre cloth,they are woven rather than fluffy.
Click to expand...

Whatever the material they use for cleaning LCD screens works extremely well. My Switch 810 matte finish is horrible at grabbing fibers and the LCD cloth worked wonders.


----------



## Kokin

Grats on going for the ring Xnine!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Great execution! Very, very clean...
> 
> I talked myself out of getting a CL case because... well, the price. And I'm having remorse now. Anti-buyers remorse. I'm wishing I had bought one when I had the chance. Now the money is spent elsewhere. And, I have to save up my spending money again. Bummer ~ this sucks.


You could also scout out for used Case Labs cases. I got tired of my Bitfenix Prodigy (not great for watercooling) and I was waiting for a Mercury S3 to pop up on the OCN marketplace and I immediately snatched it up when I saw it. It couldn't have been a better price and it was already modded to fit a 240mm rad on the side chamber where the HDD/SSDs normally reside.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Grats on going for the ring Xnine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also scout out for used Case Labs cases. I got tired of my Bitfenix Prodigy (not great for watercooling) and I was waiting for a Mercury S3 to pop up on the OCN marketplace and I immediately snatched it up when I saw it. It couldn't have been a better price and it was already modded to fit a 240mm rad on the side chamber where the HDD/SSDs normally reside.


Yeah, I've thought of that. But I'm super picky about things and seriously doubt I'll be able to find exactly what I want. Part of the exciting thing about these is picking out all the options to get precisely the build you want. And I want a big one. At least moderately large for sure. I'll just wait unless I see something that is exactly what I would want anyway. I find it hard to believe very many of these hit the used market. Once you have one, who would want to get rid of it? Not me.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Try straight dish soap and drip dry,matt finishes soak up fingerprint grease and wiping just doesn't cut it. Or a glass specific microfibre cloth,they are woven rather than fluffy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Whatever the material they use for cleaning LCD screens works extremely well. My Switch 810 matte finish is horrible at grabbing fibers and the LCD cloth worked wonders.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys







+1

I may do a vid review of the STH10 so I'm looking to get her clean and squeaky for the camera


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Order my two tone SMA8 (black and white) 28th Feb 2014 and got shipped 14th Mar 2014, if it's of any help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Depending on order volume, 10-14 days is pretty standard for two-tone chassis.


much help, thank you guys.

I ordered it on the 8th, so its been 9 days total, hopefully not too much longer. Regardless, I know it will be worth it, im just super super excited to put it lightly lol. but I was on the fence about the two tone, I originally intended all white but my bro reminded me how black interior would be great contrast to the white LEDs I love using.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Order my two tone SMA8 (black and white) 28th Feb 2014 and got shipped 14th Mar 2014, if it's of any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Depending on order volume, 10-14 days is pretty standard for two-tone chassis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> much help, thank you guys.
> 
> I ordered it on the 8th, so its been 9 days total, hopefully not too much longer. Regardless, I know it will be worth it, im just super super excited to put it lightly lol. but I was on the fence about the two tone, I originally intended all white but my bro reminded me how black interior would be great contrast to the white LEDs I love using.
Click to expand...

Your eagerness is completely understood by everyone here, Lol. We've all been there. Two-tone is awesome, I'm sure you'll have no regrets when you get your hands on it.


----------



## iBored

More ITX and MATX cases please!


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> More ITX and MATX cases please!


I want to see a smaller sm5! still matx just a bit smaller!


----------



## stickg1

Can anyone confirm whether or not 2x120.2 30mm thick radiators work in an S3 without the extended top?


----------



## wermad

Finally taking the plunge again????









I've seen a few 30mm w/ a single bank of fans. You can probably squeeze in p/p but it will limit your space.



The fan on the rear is the standard 120mm and the rad is positioned above the cpu area.


----------



## VSG

lol Stick is not going to be satisfied till he has run every single ITX/m-ATX CaseLabs offering both air and watercooled.


----------



## wermad

hehehe, Gemini will make things harder


----------



## stickg1

I'm planning a loop. It will be a month or two though. I'm on a tight budget because I'm on a break from my regular full time job. I'm working a few night shifts a week at a local restaurant, tips are great as it's tourist season but typically this time of year I'm working both jobs, so the tip money is more frivolously spent.

I'm not complaining though, I'm a huge soccer fan so having the entire month off for the World Cup has been delightful so far!


----------



## moosubi

A big one? Lol, I went with the diminutive SM8







Love it and I'm sure you will to. It's worth it!!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether or not 2x120.2 30mm thick radiators work in an S3 without the extended top?



I'd say yes. Pic from http://www.overclock.net/t/1378306/build-log-heartbreak-rigid-caselabs-mercury-s3-copper-build/0_100

Would be a tight-ish fit, although those rads are xt45's.


----------



## derickwm

My big box of fittings from the motherland arrives tomorrow. I'm getting giddy about getting back to Boston and finally finishing this baby. Besides being on the exact opposite end of the country, I think I actually have all of the parts


----------



## stickg1

You mean I can has 2x XT45 in my S3? That's better than I expected.

Anyone use one of these Black Ice Nemesis GTS? I was thinking about running 2x 240mm Crossflows, it would do wonders for my tubing layout. But then I reckon I can't fit a 140mm exhaust fan at the rear of the case anymore, right? Pretty much the only 240mm that would fit with a rear exhaust fan would have to have a tiny end-tank it looks like.


----------



## SRICE4904

components transferred and up and running... now to plan my expansion


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> components transferred and up and running... now to plan my expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Damn, that is one massive blank canvas


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> components transferred and up and running... now to plan my expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that is one massive blank canvas
Click to expand...


----------



## VSG

lol so speaking of blank canvas:



Imagine that on a standard ATX motherboard tray


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol so speaking of blank canvas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that on a standard ATX motherboard tray


Seeing these "blank canvas" pics, the realization is starting to set in on how massive these cases really are..


----------



## VSG

To be fair, that pic above is from this:










So anyone know why there is a gap always between where the motherboard tray ends and the rest of the midsection begins?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So anyone know why there is a gap always between where the motherboard tray ends and the rest of the midsection begins?


I'm willing to bet it is for cable management on an SSI EEB board, or similar form factor.


----------



## VSG

Nah, look at the pictures of that STH10 above with the XL-ATX tray. It has the same gap.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nah, look at the pictures of that STH10 above with the XL-ATX tray. It has the same gap.


Yeah.. I have no idea...

On a side note, that single fan in the front of the case looks so lonely..


----------



## VSG

There will be a lot more activity in there soon


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol so speaking of blank canvas:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that on a standard ATX motherboard tray


let the hate begin, but i really dont understand the huge cases like this haha


----------



## VSG

Two rigs, three loops, no compromise on HDD or PSU space let alone rad space. Works for me!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol so speaking of blank canvas:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that on a standard ATX motherboard tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let the hate begin, but i really dont understand the huge cases like this haha
Click to expand...

That is OK

That means you don't need one that big.

However CL has many offerings.

I am sure they have one that fits your needs

I like it. And always seem to need more space lol


----------



## andom

I really need to find time to switch to acrylic... but I guess I'm happy for now


----------



## Nichismo

Guess what Fedex dropped off today!!


----------



## wermad

Noyce


----------



## Nichismo

thanks









This tower for me is like what a new black and white Hyuara would be for a car collector xD

once all my parts are here, ill be starting my build log


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tower for me is like what a new black and white Hyuara would be for a car collector xD
> 
> once all my parts are here, ill be starting my build log


What color theme you going for the internals?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> I really need to find time to switch to acrylic... but I guess I'm happy for now


I ended up routing one of the lines through the rear of the mb tray to hide it. Makes it look cleaner


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is OK
> 
> That means you don't need one that big.
> 
> However CL has many offerings.
> 
> I am sure they have one that fits your needs
> 
> I like it. And always seem to need more space lol


Yeah thats fair enough









i myself have a S3, and im contemplating something like the s5 or sm5!


----------



## wermad

Wish the S5 had the same depth as the S3. I would go with the SM5


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wish the S5 had the same depth as the S3. I would go with the SM5


+1 the proportions on the S5 don't seem quite right unless you add a peddy, while both the S3 and the S8 are spot on. I'm in the same boat with my rampage iv gene - I'd like to go S5, but really I'd end up going SM5.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Two rigs, three loops, no compromise on HDD or PSU space let alone rad space. Works for me!


only three loops? You're letting the TX10 side down


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wish the S5 had the same depth as the S3. I would go with the SM5


i do love the sm5, but for matx its just huge! its the length that slightly puts me off,


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1 the proportions on the S5 don't seem quite right unless you add a peddy, while both the S3 and the S8 are spot on. I'm in the same boat with my rampage iv gene - I'd like to go S5, but really I'd end up going SM5.


I was thinking of finding a used S5 for the wife's build but I just don't like the larger depth of the S5. The diminutive proportions of the S3 are spot on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> only three loops? You're letting the TX10 side down


He needs space to live in when the lady of the house kicks him out for putting too much time in this uber beast






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> i do love the sm5, but for matx its just huge! its the length that slightly puts me off,


It is a tad tall for an matx case but it does provide enough space for a beefy wc setup. The dimensions of the s5 are just a bit awkward, and so I would take the SM5. Kind of like the MH10, though due to function, it makes it look a bit awkward. Just my


----------



## VSG

lol Side 2 is mostly CPU only, but if it benefits from a GPU you bet i will have it on its own loop just because..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wish the S5 had the same depth as the S3. I would go with the SM5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do love the sm5, but for matx its just huge! its the length that slightly puts me off,
Click to expand...

I had the SM5, so speaking from experience here, it's large size also put me off and I ended up switching to an S5. I find the orientation and size of the S5 just right for me.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Guess what Fedex dropped off today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice purchase!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tower for me is like what a new black and white Hyuara would be for a car collector xD
> 
> once all my parts are here, ill be starting my build log


hmmmm Hyuara


----------



## stickg1

Pagani Huayra?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Pagani Huayra?


Yup


----------



## Pheozero

My S5 is just sitting here collecting dust waiting for X99 (which I don't really need.)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> My S5 is just sitting here collecting dust waiting for X99 (which I don't really need.)


----------



## Techmuffins

Hi

Received the very first TH10a produced and got it a 20 days bag just finished assembling due to door hinges was missing and Kevin as prompt ever sent it and my case is ready ,

image.jpg 756k .jpg file


----------



## wermad

Upload pics please







(not attach!).

Congrats on the first TH10A


----------



## X-Nine

I'm stuck in such a rut when it comes to modding/building right now. I think part of it is I've spent so much time studying the last few months that it's hard to get into anything else. My brain is still in study mode.

When you feel the block, what do you do to get past it?


----------



## szeged

spend lots of money all at once then immediately regret it for the next couple days until the parts start arriving.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm stuck in such a rut when it comes to modding/building right now. I think part of it is I've spent so much time studying the last few months that it's hard to get into anything else. My brain is still in study mode.
> 
> When you feel the block, what do you do to get past it?


Put the jigsaw to metal and create something.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm stuck in such a rut when it comes to modding/building right now. I think part of it is I've spent so much time studying the last few months that it's hard to get into anything else. My brain is still in study mode.
> 
> When you feel the block, what do you do to get past it?


I dont ever seem to be in that situation, i have about 30 concept case designs, my issue is i dont have the skills/resources to actually make something haha,

had a few concepts for case labs products if you were interested


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This - the MDPC one is very good which is why it's the base that LC starts from. These crimpers are very different to the cheap ones you get anywhere else. The other difference is that people also use different core wire - Lutro0's version really shines with fatter cored wire e.g. 16AWG - something that the original unmodified one can't handle as well. So a lot depends on the wire you use. If you had an early lutro0 version it also may have struggled with 18AWG, but by the third version it was good on both. If you have an early version talk to Lutro0 and get it fixed! If you've only ever crimped regular 18AWG though you probably won't notice much difference. Those of you who really have tried LC and think the MDPC is better I'd be interested to know why and what wire you used with it.
> 
> BTW you'd all be paying a lot more for MDPC if LC wasn't around and Nils would make you get up at 2am to place an order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So devout MDPCers should still be happy for the competition


Just a quick reply to this. I will indeed replace any bottom jaws that were sent with the first two versions as the final version we have now is perfect and I would not mind sending a free one to show it off. =P


----------



## gdubc

I received mine back last June. When did rev. 3 get put out?


----------



## FrancisJF

Modded front to fit 360 radiator in push/pull since 360 rad mount doesn't fit... First time kind of modding on my SM5


----------



## CasP3r

I've started a build log for my first water cooling project featuring Caselabs S5. I'm going to jump right into the deep end by starting with acrylic tubing, I'm feeling a little bit nervous but super excited at the same time.







Here's a link if you want to give it a look:

Project Primitus - Caselabs S5 | Water Cooling | Acrylic | Custom Cabling - [Build Log]


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> I've started a build log for my first water cooling project featuring Caselabs S5. I'm going to jump right into the deep end by starting with acrylic tubing, I'm feeling a little bit nervous but super excited at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you want to give it a look:
> 
> Project Primitus - Caselabs S5 | Water Cooling | Acrylic | Custom Cabling - [Build Log]


Measure measure measure. That is the key to getting perfect runs.


----------



## CasP3r

Yeah, measure twice three times ... seven times and cut once, isn't that what they say?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Measure measure measure. That is the key to getting perfect runs.


Yes, I second that and cannot stress this enough!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Yeah, measure twice three times ... seven times and cut once, isn't that what they say?


.

I don't know about them, but that's what I say!









The most difficult bends, for me at least, are going along two different planes. I had to do a couple of attempts on one. Then after tha I finally got the hang of it.


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't know about them, but that's what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most difficult bends, for me at least, are going along two different planes. I had to do a couple of attempts on one. Then after tha I finally got the hang of it.


And that makes a crap ton of sense.









I can imagine those ones being the most difficult. I think I'll have at least one those no matter how I decide to make my runs, but with a couple of 90° fittings I can avoid most of them. Using fittings for all the bends would most likely be the easiest way of doing things and I like the look of that as well, but that would mean another couple hundred euros in fittings, soo... That's not an option right now. I'll rather buy a little bit more tubing.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Modded front to fit 360 radiator in push/pull since 360 rad mount doesn't fit... First time kind of modding on my SM5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sick! Looks great.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Guys I'm having trouble deciding between the S3 and the S5. Pardon me if this is not the right thread for this topic as I can make my own thread I just figured you guys would know best here.

I'm looking to cool a 4790K and a 290X with 2 x RX240 rads and a D5 pump + EK 150 Res attached via EK pump top. I'm trying to determine space requirements as my main concern is figuring out the most convenient spots to place my rads so that I can install a drain line and make flushing my loop pain free. Having to take my loop apart every 6 month is what turned me off from WCing (after years of doing it) last year but I just couldn't stay away biggrin.gif. So if any of you have some suggestions or advice for me to get my feet wet again I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## kgtuning

My SMA8 with a top mount 560 radiator.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Guys I'm having trouble deciding between the S3 and the S5. Pardon me if this is not the right thread for this topic as I can make my own thread I just figured you guys would know best here.
> 
> I'm looking to cool a 4790K and a 290X with 2 x RX240 rads and a D5 pump + EK 150 Res attached via EK pump top. I'm trying to determine space requirements as my main concern is figuring out the most convenient spots to place my rads so that I can install a drain line and make flushing my loop pain free. Having to take my loop apart every 6 month is what turned me off from WCing (after years of doing it) last year but I just couldn't stay away biggrin.gif. So if any of you have some suggestions or advice for me to get my feet wet again I'd be very appreciative.


S3 w/ MVI Impact, proven combo. A page or two back, there's a fully loaded S3 with enough wc to cool a cpu and gpu. Slap on a Full mb/cpu combo block and its an epic little build.

S5 is matx with five slots, while the S3 is m-itx w/ three slots. The S5 is deeper which, imho, makes it a bit awkward.

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> My SMA8 with a top mount 560 radiator.


Is that custom mounted? didn't see an option for a top mount like that on CL's site.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> S3 w/ MVI Impact, proven combo. A page or two back, there's a fully loaded S3 with enough wc to cool a cpu and gpu. Slap on a Full mb/cpu combo block and its an epic little build.
> 
> S5 is matx with five slots, while the S3 is m-itx w/ three slots. The S5 is deeper which, imho, makes it a bit awkward.


Thanks I'll take a look at that post. As for the board I'm waiting on the Maximus VII Z97 board which should be out soon. I already have a CPU block though so I'm not sure I'll be able to WC the MB unless there is a good block specifically for that.


----------



## wermad

Remember the Z87 Vi Impact supports DC if you can't wait for the Vii Impact to be released. And it supports this







:


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Remember the Z87 Vi Impact supports DC if you can't wait for the Vii Impact to be released. And it supports this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Those are very nice MB blocks







. What do you mean by DC though?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Those are very nice MB blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you mean by DC though?


Devil's Canyon.


----------



## wermad

DC = Devils Canyon (ie 4690K and 4790K). DC is the replacement for Haswell (ie 4670K, 4770K, etc.). Asus is the only board company that went against Intel's order of no DC on Z87. The bios updates have gone out already. Unfortunately, this also means there may be no Z97 Maximus VII Extreme since the VI can do this job already







.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Devil's Canyon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> DC = Devils Canyon (ie 4690K and 4790K). DC is the replacement for Haswell (ie 4670K, 4770K, etc.). Asus is the only board company that went against Intel's order of no DC on Z87. The bios updates have gone out already. Unfortunately, this also means there may be no Z97 Maximus VII Extreme since the VI can do this job already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahhhh gotcha. Which MB blocks are those in case I find a buyer for my brand new EK Supremacy Nickel block (man I love the look of this block though







)?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> S3 w/ MVI Impact, proven combo. A page or two back, there's a fully loaded S3 with enough wc to cool a cpu and gpu. Slap on a Full mb/cpu combo block and its an epic little build.
> 
> S5 is matx with five slots, while the S3 is m-itx w/ three slots. The S5 is deeper which, imho, makes it a bit awkward.
> 
> ]
> Is that custom mounted? didn't see an option for a top mount like that on CL's site.


Yes that is a custom mount, CaseLabs never made a top 560 mount for this case.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Ahhhh gotcha. Which MB blocks are those in case I find a buyer for my brand new EK Supremacy Nickel block (man I love the look of this block though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


First one is EK and the second one is BP (bitspower). Both have different versions (acetal, plexi, smoked plexi, red plexi, copper, nickel plated, etc.).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Yes that is a custom mount, CaseLabs never made a top 560 mount for this case.


Awesome, nice and clean


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> First one is EK and the second one is BP (bitspower). Both have different versions (acetal, plexi, smoked plexi, red plexi, copper, nickel plated, etc.).
> Awesome, nice and clean


Thanks!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> First one is EK and the second one is BP (bitspower). Both have different versions (acetal, plexi, smoked plexi, red plexi, copper, nickel plated, etc.).


Damn now you really got me considering this lol. Would 2 x RX240's still suffice for the full MB block and GPU block?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Damn now you really got me considering this lol. Would 2 x RX240's still suffice for the full MB block and GPU block?


Absolutely


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Absolutely


Oh boy. Looks like I'm going to have to find a suitor for my EK Supremacy nickel plated block then







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Damn now you really got me considering this lol. Would 2 x RX240's still suffice for the full MB block and GPU block?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Absolutely
Click to expand...

Yuppers, should be enough. I think i saw someone squeeze in an XT45 in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oh boy. Looks like I'm going to have to find a suitor for my EK Supremacy nickel plated block then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck, it is a very sweet looking setup. I wouldn't mind going with an S3, M6I, mb/cpu block, and a 295x2 blocked


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yuppers, should be enough. I think i saw someone squeeze in an XT45 in there.
> Good luck, it is a very sweet looking setup. I wouldn't mind going with an S3, M6I, mb/cpu block, and a 295x2 blocked


Haha I guess my single GPU 290X will have to suffice for me







. I'm not a huge gamer anyways so I should be good with that for the next 2+ years.

Back on topic though, I'm going to have to do some measurements when I get the S3 to determine if I can go push/pull on both rads. And of course my original objective was to determine the best spot for a drain port so I can flush this bad boy easily. So much to do!

Also if anyone can chime in on if you can install wheels/casters directly onto the bottom of the S3 without needing the pedestal?


----------



## Mega Man

you can on all of the caselabs to my knowledge


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Haha I guess my single GPU 290X will have to suffice for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not a huge gamer anyways so I should be good with that for the next 2+ years.
> 
> Back on topic though, I'm going to have to do some measurements when I get the S3 to determine if I can go push/pull on both rads. And of course my original objective was to determine the best spot for a drain port so I can flush this bad boy easily. So much to do!
> 
> Also if anyone can chime in on if you can install wheels/casters directly onto the bottom of the S3 without needing the pedestal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can on all of the caselabs to my knowledge


About the rads question, the RX are quite thick. In the front it won't be a problem but on the top i'm not sure it will even fit in push or pull with the addition of the extended top....and even then it would be push as intake or pull as exhaust. If you haven't bought the rads yet I would trade one RX for a less thicker rad.

For the casters, unfortunately I think the S3 without the pedestal doesn't permit casters but the S3 owners will be able to officialize this.


----------



## wermad

With thinner rads like 35mm and 45mm, a single bank of fans will do fine. Once you start pushing thicker rads,then consider p/p. You can always go with an extended top if you need the extra space.

As Mega said, casters can be added, but its nice having the mighty mite S3 on top of your case imho. Btw, there's the pedestal in case if you need more space for hardware. Check out BNegative's awesome S3 build.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> About the rads question, the RX are quite thick. In the front it won't be a problem but on the top i'm not sure it will even fit in push or pull with the addition of the extended top....and even then it would be push as intake or pull as exhaust. If you haven't bought the rads yet I would trade one RX for a less thicker rad.
> 
> For the casters, unfortunately I think the S3 without the pedestal doesn't permit casters but the S3 owners will be able to officialize this.


I haven't bought the rads yet. In fact I have 2 brand new Black Ice SR1 360's that I got as part of a WC bundle (D5 pump, EK top, EK 150 Res, EK Supremacy Block, AP-15's, all brand new) but I'm planning to sell those since I wont' be able to fit 360's in a SFF case. So yea I could get thinner rads but everything I've been reading tells me the RX series is about as good as it gets right now and I don't want temps holding back my OCs. Are there thinner rads that I could pair with my AP-15's that would do a similar job?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I haven't bought the rads yet. In fact I have 2 brand new Black Ice SR1 360's that I got as part of a WC bundle (D5 pump, EK top, EK 150 Res, EK Supremacy Block, AP-15's, all brand new) but I'm planning to sell those since I wont' be able to fit 360's in a SFF case. So yea I could get thinner rads but everything I've been reading tells me the RX series is about as good as it gets right now and I don't want temps holding back my OCs. Are there thinner rads that I could pair with my AP-15's that would do a similar job?


EK PE Series, Alphacool XT45 are some nice rads.

I have the EK PE in my S5 and I love them!

They both perform very well with low rpm fans


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> EK PE Series, Alphacool XT45 are some nice rads.
> 
> I have the EK PE in my S5 and I love them!
> 
> They both perform very well with low rpm fans


Ah I do remember reading about the XT45 performing very well (actually slightly better than the RX series). Being that it's 10mm thinner would that be thin enough for push pull?

And also, for those who have rads in the front and top of their S3's, how are your fans augmented? I assume the front rad is intake but the same for the top rad as well? I know that would bring in the best temps but is there enough exhaust that way?


----------



## Mega Man

even at low rpms you dont need push pull on rads, with proper fans.

unless you are going for aesthetics


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even at low rpms you dont need push pull on rads, with proper fans.
> 
> unless you are going for aesthetics


Nah more for performance. I'll be using AP-15's on all my rads. So you're saying I won't notice much of a temperature difference going push/pull?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even at low rpms you dont need push pull on rads, with proper fans.
> 
> unless you are going for aesthetics


Agreed


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even at low rpms you dont need push pull on rads, with proper fans.
> 
> unless you are going for aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> Nah more for performance. I'll be using AP-15's on all my rads. So you're saying I won't notice much of a temperature difference going push/pull?
Click to expand...

yes that is what i mean. however i ment to say _*thin*_ rads !


----------



## X-Nine

It's my understanding that Push/pull only helps to essentially lower noise on thick rads with high fin density while keeping them cool, otherwise you'd need push or pull fans pushing at much higher speeds, thus causing more noise.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes that is what i mean. however i ment to say _*thin*_ rads !


Gotcha. The XT45 is an in between rad in terms of thickness. But if you're saying I can get away with AP-15s in push or pull on a medium thickness rad that works for me. I have no desire to buy more AP-15s considering how hard they are to come by.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's my understanding that Push/pull only helps to essentially lower noise on thick rads with high fin density while keeping them cool, otherwise you'd need push or pull fans pushing at much higher speeds, thus causing more noise.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## wermad

High fpi rads, like the GTX, benefit from high rpm fans (> 1500 rpm). Most rads do well with low to medium speed. I keep my Cougar 140s at a low 400rpm and they're dead silent. Pushing them to max output 1k, and they're still pretty silent. Though, thirty of them do bring up the decibels







. I'm using UT60s.

For my old 690ii build, I used an rs120, rs240, & rx240 using single banks of R4s. They were mainly running ~800-1000 rpms.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes that is what i mean. however i ment to say _*thin*_ rads !
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. The XT45 is an in between rad in terms of thickness. But if you're saying I can get away with AP-15s in push or pull on a medium thickness rad that works for me. I have no desire to buy more AP-15s considering how hard they are to come by.
Click to expand...

yes 60mm + really are what you need to worry about push pull, even then i have a few 4250 ( and am working to buy 5400rpm in a full lot of 100 fans ) GTs and i have to say they have no problem either way in just push or pull.

the nice thing is with the pwm they are silent at low speeds, and when i bench ect the 5400 are hard to beat !


----------



## VaporX

My Mercury S3 build was the bell of the ball at Extravalanza....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Ahhhh gotcha. Which MB blocks are those in case I find a buyer for my brand new EK Supremacy Nickel block (man I love the look of this block though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oh boy. Looks like I'm going to have to find a suitor for my EK Supremacy nickel plated block then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want it! PM me if your selling! Is it the full clean nickel one?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> My Mercury S3 build was the bell of the ball at Extravalanza....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You got a build log for that one?


----------



## VaporX

Never did a build log, it is actually a pretty simple build.

Using a 4770K on an Asrock Z87E-ITX board with a Water 2.0 Performer for the cooling. For memory we are using 16 gig (2x8) Kingston HyperX Beast along with two HyperX 3K 240 Gig SSDs. PSU is a Thermaltake Toughpower DPS 750 and then for fans we are using four Fractal Silent Series R2 140 mm fans, dual front and top all set to intake.

I love the S3 because it is a perfect case for showing off a graphics card. Has amazing air flow, the window lets the graphics card be the highlight of the build and is small and light weight enough for easy transport. Plus my cable management skills are not nearly as impressive as most here so they hide nicely with the way the build is done.

We are going to be doing a similar build at PDXLAN next month. Going to actually build the system at the event. A few changes however, will be using a Z97E-ITX for the board, the RAM and SSD will be from ASRock and still have not figured out what 140mm fans I will be using.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For those of you S3 owners, how much easier to you think it is to flush/refill your loop if you add the pedestal then without it? With the pedestal I'd put 2 x 240 rads down there. Without it I'd have one 240 up front and one up top. I'm trying to determine the best way to configure my loop so that draining/flushing it is as easy as possible. Having to physically take my loop apart from my last WC build is what turned me off to WCing so I want to do it right this time.


----------



## Kimir

Use some quick connect.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Use some quick connect.


I probably will (although I never have so I'm going to have to research how those work exactly). However even with the quick connect fittings I imagine I'd still have to tilt my case all around and upside down depending on where my loop components are. So I'm looking for some feedback in terms of where things should be situated to make it the easiest come time to flush my loop.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Use some quick connect.


Yea, I found with my S3 it was easiest to drain the loop using a quick disconnect directly off my pump. I can bleed the system straight off the bump without an issue.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Yea, I found with my S3 it was easiest to drain the loop using a quick disconnect directly off my pump. I can bleed the system straight off the bump without an issue.


You mean directly off the outlet? And how do you go about bleeding your loop straight off the pump? Do you just attach a piece of tubing so that it's the highest point in the loop?


----------



## X-Nine

I'd make it even simpler than using quick disconnects. Use valves, like the Bitspower valves close to your loop, say on one of the radiator ports that's nit in use. Then attach a tube between that and a drain port with a stop fitting. When you need to do maintenance, pull the stop fittings, turn the valve and open a port on top of the reservoir to allow positive pressure to drain. Bazinga!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd make it even simpler than using quick disconnects. Use valves, like the Bitspower valves close to your loop, say on one of the radiator ports that's nit in use. Then attach a tube between that and a drain port with a stop fitting. When you need to do maintenance, pull the stop fittings, turn the valve and open a port on top of the reservoir to allow positive pressure to drain. Bazinga!


Hmmm interesting. I sort of get what you're saying I'm just having trouble picturing it.


----------



## VSG

Here is an example of how I did it with the Alphacool Monsta (which should have been flipped over so this port was even lower but you get the point):



If you are anal about having the valve point right side up, you might need a male-male rotary or a D-plug.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here is an example of how I did it with the Alphacool Monsta (which should have been flipped over so this port was even lower but you get the point):
> 
> 
> 
> If you are anal about having the valve point right side up, you might need a male-male rotary or a D-plug.


Ahhh thanks for the pic. I'm not anal about that but considering how my rads will be mounted in the front (rad ports up top) and top (rad ports towards the back of the case) I'm not sure how it would work because the valve would be too high in the loop and the front rad wouldn't drain. I've always been under the impression that you should always have the rad ports towards the top of a vertically mounted rad to eliminate air pockets at the top.


----------



## X-Nine

^ What geggeg has is a good example. In my example, you simply take a tube off of that valve into a drain port and you plug it. Either way will work fine, as with geggeg's example you can just pull the stop plug, attach a tube and let it run into a sink. Same concept, mine is probably more work but it's up to you and how your build is configured.


----------



## VSG

Some rads have one port on the opposite side for such purposes, like the one in the picture above. If your rads don't have that option, then choose the lowest point in the loop (pump perhaps) and have a T-fitting with the valve on one end of the T and the other end going to the rest of your loop as usual.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here is an example of how I did it with the Alphacool Monsta (which should have been flipped over so this port was even lower but you get the point):
> 
> 
> 
> If you are anal about having the valve point right side up, you might need a male-male rotary or a D-plug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks for the pic. I'm not anal about that but considering how my rads will be mounted in the front (rad ports up top) and top (rad ports towards the back of the case) I'm not sure how it would work because the valve would be too high in the loop and the front rad wouldn't drain. I've always been under the impression that you should always have the rad ports towards the top of a vertically mounted rad to eliminate air pockets at the top.
Click to expand...

''

Just get rads with ports on both sides. Problem solved. In fact, I don't know why manufacturers don't make rads with at least 8 ports on every radiator. It would make our lives so much easier not having to fumble around with placement. I know the EK XTX rads have 5 ports, two on either side of the same end, and a single port on the edge at the other end.

Did I ever mention I hate laptops? I think I need to build a rig to have at my GF's place so I don't have to use this thing....


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Some rads have one port on the opposite side for such purposes, like the one in the picture above. If your rads don't have that option, then choose the lowest point in the loop (pump perhaps) and have a T-fitting with the valve on one end of the T and the other end going to the rest of your loop as usual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just get rads with ports on both sides. Problem solved. In fact, I don't know why manufacturers don't make rads with at least 8 ports on every radiator. It would make our lives so much easier not having to fumble around with placement. I know the EK XTX rads have 5 ports, two on either side of the same end, and a single port on the edge at the other end.
> 
> Did I ever mention I hate laptops? I think I need to build a rig to have at my GF's place so I don't have to use this thing....


I see what you're saying geggeg.

I was leaning towards the Alphacool XT45's but they don't have ports on the opposite side. What other rads are comparable (performance wise) that do? I see you mentioned the EK XTX rads Xnine, are there any others? I'll be using AP-15's on my rads btw.

And tell me about it, my GF doesn't even have a computer at her place. I have to work off my phone when I'm there







.


----------



## VSG

Alphacool UT60/Monsta rads have these, as do the EK XTX and the XSPC RX series I believe.

That (no PC/measly laptop at GF's place) is why I stay with her and am building her a rig in the TX10. So whenever I am changing components in my rig, there is always another a few centimeters away


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Alphacool UT60/Monsta rads have these, as do the EK XTX and the XSPC RX series I believe.


Lol I was afraid you were going to mention those two. I was originally planning on going with two RX240's but then I was told the fit would be really tight in the S3. Maybe I could fit a Monsta in the front but I don't know how much room I'd have for my pump/res combo. Besides doesn't the monsta require high RPM fans?


----------



## X-Nine

I've used Alphacool and EK rads in my builds, both are solid performers. Of course, if you want to go the insanely expensive route (why not!) you could go with Aquacomputer rads. I've never seen a review to say how well they perform to lower cost solutions, but they are pretty!









Some Radiators that have multiple ports:
Alphacool Nexxos
EK XTX
Newer XSPC rads


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I've always been under the impression that you should always have the rad ports towards the top of a vertically mounted rad to eliminate air pockets at the top.


Possibly but for me, all my rigs have front rads mounted vertically and they all have the ports at the bottom. For me it was easier like this to configure my loops.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've used Alphacool and EK rads in my builds, both are solid performers. Of course, if you want to go the insanely expensive route (why not!) you could go with Aquacomputer rads. I've never seen a review to say how well they perform to lower cost solutions, but they are pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Radiators that have multiple ports:
> Alphacool Nexxos
> EK XTX
> Newer XSPC rads


Money isn't as much of an issue as is finding rads with the right thickness to fit in my case and that will work well with my AP-15 fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Possibly but for me, all my rigs have front rads mounted vertically and they all have the ports at the bottom. For me it was easier like this to configure my loops.


I've always thought it was easier too but always was told not to do it. I wonder how big of an impact it actually makes on temps if at all.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've used Alphacool and EK rads in my builds, both are solid performers. Of course, if you want to go the insanely expensive route (why not!) you could go with Aquacomputer rads. I've never seen a review to say how well they perform to lower cost solutions, but they are pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Radiators that have multiple ports:
> Alphacool Nexxos
> EK XTX
> Newer XSPC rads
> 
> 
> 
> Money isn't as much of an issue as is finding rads with the right thickness to fit in my case and that will work well with my AP-15 fans.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Possibly but for me, all my rigs have front rads mounted vertically and they all have the ports at the bottom. For me it was easier like this to configure my loops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always thought it was easier too but always was told not to do it. I wonder how big of an impact it actually makes on temps if at all.
Click to expand...

If money is no issue, I could sure use a new car! My 97 civic is getting very old. I'll even settle for a new used car!









Nah, rad ports in the bottom make zero difference in temps. As long as your pump is lower than your res and you have adequate fans for your radiator, you'll be fine.

You'd be surprised by how much you can fit in those S3 pedestals. Take a look at the dimensions on the site. That should help in giving you an idea of how much room you have and what kind of gear you want to put in your rig. I always go with what my gut tells me is right, even if it costs a bit more, because in the end, I've found through past mistakes, that when you compromise you only end up spending more in the long run to get what you should have the first time. I spent way too much money my first couple of years of building/modding because I compromised too much.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If money is no issue, I could sure use a new car! My 97 civic is getting very old. I'll even settle for a new used car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, rad ports in the bottom make zero difference in temps. As long as your pump is lower than your res and you have adequate fans for your radiator, you'll be fine.
> 
> You'd be surprised by how much you can fit in those S3 pedestals. Take a look at the dimensions on the site. That should help in giving you an idea of how much room you have and what kind of gear you want to put in your rig. I always go with what my gut tells me is right, even if it costs a bit more, because in the end, I've found through past mistakes, that when you compromise you only end up spending more in the long run to get what you should have the first time. I spent way too much money my first couple of years of building/modding because I compromised too much.


Can't help you with a new car, I just bought my own new car a few months back







!

I wasn't actually planning on buying the pedestal unless I had to (trying to clear up space) which is why I was talking about mounting a 240 up top and one up front. Are you saying using the pedestal would make it much much easier on me?


----------



## VSG

Don't buy a pedestal just for making a drain more convenient


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't buy a pedestal just for making a drain more convenient


Hahaha too true. However the pedestal WOULD make the S3 area much cleaner and I could put a top window on







.

But yea my preference is to fit it all without the pedestal.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> You mean directly off the outlet? And how do you go about bleeding your loop straight off the pump? Do you just attach a piece of tubing so that it's the highest point in the loop?


Hey Puf.,

I basically have a male quick disconnect going into the pump. Then I use a Bitspower shutoff valve to prevent flow to the main line. All flow pulled to the pump is pushed out via my quick disconnect, which I connect with a male end. I keep my male end in a storage container in the closest.

Thanks!
Benjamin

PS: I may get the pedestal in the future to add RAD capacity and clean up my center area a bit... but likely not doing this for at least another year, when I change the line entirely to acrylic.


----------



## luciddreamer124

How I did it in my S3:



However, there are some parts of my loop that don't drain all the way (but so it is with horizontal board configurations)


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Puf.,
> 
> I basically have a male quick disconnect going into the pump. Then I use a Bitspower shutoff valve to prevent flow to the main line. All flow pulled to the pump is pushed out via my quick disconnect, which I connect with a male end. I keep my male end in a storage container in the closest.
> 
> Thanks!
> Benjamin
> 
> PS: I may get the pedestal in the future to add RAD capacity and clean up my center area a bit... but likely not doing this for at least another year, when I change the line entirely to acrylic.


Thanks for the explanation







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> How I did it in my S3:
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are some parts of my loop that don't drain all the way (but so it is with horizontal board configurations)


Thanks for the pic lucid







.


----------



## X-Nine

My apologies, I thought you were looking to do a pedestal. Same principle applies, however, in finding what works for you. Never compromise!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My apologies, I thought you were looking to do a pedestal. Same principle applies, however, in finding what works for you. Never compromise!


I think I'll order just the S3 to start and when I'm putting everything together if I feel like I'd like more room/open space to display my blocks/components than I'll just add the pedestal after the fact.

In regards to the pedestal, how does everyone orient their fans for the rads? One rad/fans for intake the other for exhaust so they are both blowing the same direction I assume?


----------



## wermad

I have a qdc attached to my reservoir for drain purposes:


----------



## ACallander

Can the Mercury S3 fit a water cooled cpu (3770k) and two gtx 670 water cooled.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have a qdc attached to my reservoir for drain purposes:]


Sweet thanks for the visual!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can the Mercury S3 fit a water cooled cpu (3770k) and two gtx 670 water cooled.


The S3 only works with Mini-ITX boards so I'd have to conclude that no it can not fit multiple GPUs.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can the Mercury S3 fit a water cooled cpu (3770k) and two gtx 670 water cooled.


The problem is that the S3 is an itx case designed for itx mbo. To run two cards, you need at least an m-atx board and case (like the S5) or you need to get a dual gpu card like the GTX 690 (7990, 295x2, 7970x2, etc) for an itx.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Alright it's been decided!

I'm getting the pedestal along with the S3 so I can use the top panel window. I want to be able to display this bad boy from all 3 sides







. Plus I think using the pedestal will give me more rad options. Looking forward to this build. Btw I'll be sleeving my tubing with MDPC sleeving







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright it's been decided!
> 
> I'm getting the pedestal along with the S3 so I can use the top panel window. I want to be able to display this bad boy from all 3 sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I think using the pedestal will give me more rad options. Looking forward to this build. Btw I'll be sleeving my tubing with MDPC sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome, post pics when you get it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright it's been decided!
> 
> I'm getting the pedestal along with the S3 so I can use the top panel window. I want to be able to display this bad boy from all 3 sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I think using the pedestal will give me more rad options. Looking forward to this build. Btw I'll be sleeving my tubing with MDPC sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice! And MDPC FTW!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright it's been decided!
> 
> I'm getting the pedestal along with the S3 so I can use the top panel window. I want to be able to display this bad boy from all 3 sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I think using the pedestal will give me more rad options. Looking forward to this build. Btw I'll be sleeving my tubing with MDPC sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice choice. You will be able to get casters if you still want them









And now you can get back with the RX rads


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Nice choice. You will be able to get casters if you still want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you can get back with the RX rads


That's what I was thinking but then looking at the test results in Martin's lab the XT45's seem to perform just as good and in many cases better than the RX series for $15-$20 cheaper. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## wermad

Don't forget the AX series. They also perform very nicely and I love the design of the housing (similar to ek PE rads).


----------



## chino1974

Just got my TH10 up and running. Waiting on 16 more NoiseBlocker ELoop fans to be delivered. Im also sleeving the wiring while I wait. Gotta admit this is the best quality case I have ever used.


----------



## wermad

Awesome







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you get the standard (and eol) th10 or the newer th10A?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Just got my TH10 up and running. Waiting on 16 more NoiseBlocker ELoop fans to be delivered. Im also sleeving the wiring while I wait. Gotta admit this is the best quality case I have ever used.


Holy cow is that 1800mm of rad space to cool a single CPU and GPU?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Holy cow is that 1800mm of rad space to cool a single CPU and GPU?


You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## chino1974

I got the standard TH10. Was thinking about the TH10A but there wasn't anything about it that really called my attention more than the TH10. Its a beautiful piece without a doubt. But the extras it has over the original I wouldn't benefit from. I ended up dropping 3 - ut60 480's, 1-Monsta 360, 1-Monsta 240 and a XSPC RX240. The RX240 will be replaced with a Monsta 240 very soon. All rads will be cooled by NoiseBlocker ELoop B12-3 fans. Without a doubt some of the quietest fans I've had. Still have a long way before done but I really love it already. Had to send one of my 780ti's out for RMA so for now I only have 1 780ti and the 3930k being cooled by 6 rads. Lol!!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing


Lol not bad for anything but your wallet. I mean there is a point where you reach diminishing returns am I right? Still awesome regardless







.


----------



## chino1974

Holy cow is that 1800mm of rad space to cool a single CPU and GPU?[/quote]

No its not 1800mm its actually 2280mm of rad space. Lol!! Its 3 - ut60 480's, 1-Monsta 360, 1-Monsta 240 and a XSPC RX240. I have 2 780ti's but one is out for RMA. I'll be gwtting a third 780ti very soon as well. I'm sorry I thought OCN was all for overkill?


----------



## chino1974

Lol not bad for anything but your wallet. I mean there is a point where you reach diminishing returns am I right? Still awesome regardless







.[/quote]

Right now I can run any game maxed out for several hours with all my fans set to 48% and my temps never go about 38 cpu and 40 gpu There is definitely a point where there just too much. But more rads= more fans = lower rpms= less noise. This beast takes 2 gallons to fill right now as is. Lol!!


----------



## wermad

Ocn is overkill dot net









@Chino, what are you using to control your fans?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I guess it's been a good long while since I've posted pictures of my case here since I started my build, so here's an update. I'm just a couple of weeks away from completion:

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2359.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2532.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2533.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2534.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Any support on that gpu???


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I guess it's been a good long while since I've posted pictures of my case here since I started my build, so here's an update. I'm just a couple of weeks away from completion:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Love the look. What are your thoughts on that monoblock?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any support on that gpu???


Everyone keeps asking me that...







That acrylic piece resting on top of the GPU is 1/8 the weight of the EK block. It looks heavy, but I can tell you that it weighs under 1 pound.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> My Mercury S3 build was the bell of the ball at Extravalanza....


EPIC !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Yea, I found with my S3 it was easiest to drain the loop using a quick disconnect directly off my pump. I can bleed the system straight off the bump without an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean directly off the outlet? And how do you go about bleeding your loop straight off the pump? Do you just attach a piece of tubing so that it's the highest point in the loop?
Click to expand...

i want to do this but i need to find how i want to lay out my pumps.

i keep promising my self i will make a large res ( at least a gallon ) and pump ( 2 actually or via valves one that is reversible { ie the discharge to the suction side and vise versa ) to purge my systems and fill them ( wont be used in pcs, just when servicing them )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here is an example of how I did it with the Alphacool Monsta (which should have been flipped over so this port was even lower but you get the point):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are anal about having the valve point right side up, you might need a male-male rotary or a D-plug.


or not use a ball valve on drain side and put a QDC on it, only valve off discharge to loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright it's been decided!
> 
> I'm getting the pedestal along with the S3 so I can use the top panel window. I want to be able to display this bad boy from all 3 sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I think using the pedestal will give me more rad options. Looking forward to this build. Btw I'll be sleeving my tubing with _*MDPC sleeving*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! And MDPC FTW!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Just got my TH10 up and running. Waiting on 16 more NoiseBlocker ELoop fans to be delivered. Im also sleeving the wiring while I wait. Gotta admit this is the best quality case I have ever used.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow is that 1800mm of rad space to cool a single CPU and GPU?
Click to expand...

haha i have 5 480s ( 3 monstas, 1 ut60, 1xt45 ) atm just for cpu/vrm/chipset as my quadfire sli fittings leaked. and took them out till i can get replacements ( no one near me stocks these fittings, except microcenter on rare occasions, now i just lack the time to replace them all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I guess it's been a good long while since I've posted pictures of my case here since I started my build, so here's an update. I'm just a couple of weeks away from completion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2359.jpg.html
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2532.jpg.html
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2533.jpg.html
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2534.jpg.html


dear god that is sexay !!! i esp love the pumps !!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking me that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That acrylic piece resting on top of the GPU is 1/8 the weight of the EK block. It looks heavy, but I can tell you that it weighs under 1 pound.


Lol, I looked at it and immediately started worrying. Almost a pound, that's still a bit of weight on the pcb. How about a stealth mod by attaching the piece to the case (right above the slots). A couple of black screws can support the piece and give you piece of mind that there's less weight on the gpu. Just a suggestion







. You running a Titan right?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> My Mercury S3 build was the bell of the ball at Extravalanza....


love it!~


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, I looked at it and immediately started worrying. Almost a pound, that's still a bit of weight on the pcb. How about a stealth mod by attaching the piece to the case (right above the slots). A couple of black screws can support the piece and give you piece of mind that there's less weight on the gpu. Just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You running a Titan right?


Yes, I'm running a Titan. As for that piece, the GPU didn't sag when I placed it on top, so I'm not too worried about it drooping. Besides, I had pieces of it cut off on the back end where you can't see, in order for it to align and fit properly... I swear, the thing probably weighs less than your standard TV remote control with batteries included.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god that is sexay !!! i esp love the pumps !!!


The pumps? You mean the five flow indicators right? My pump is hidden from plain view if you're just looking inside the case, but you can see the back of it in the last picture, at the top right.


----------



## Mega Man

yes, but it would be more epic if they were pumps ~


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, but it would be more epic if they were pumps ~


Mmm... Redundancy


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ocn is overkill dot net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chino, what are you using to control your fans?


Hey Wermad how are you brother ? I'm using a Lamptron CW611 with 3 DeepCool 4port fan hubs om for each ut60 480 and a NZXT Grid for the Monsta 360,240, XSPC RX240 and rear exhaust fan. The fan wiring is temp as im waiting on a replacement unit from Lamptron. My CW611 channel 3 died after about aonth and a half of use. Once I get that and one more NZXT grid or DeepCool hub im going to put the 2 front 240mm rads on their own channel and the Exhaust on its own as well. I have a NZXT Grid + that I wanted to throw into it even if only for a couple of fans just to try it out but it only handles a max of 30watts total if im not mistaken. So of course I'm alil weary of blowing ut oyt and taking something else more important out in the process.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, but it would be more epic if they were pumps ~


You mean like Slinky's build? ....Ummm, NO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How many of your chose your board based on color? I know you're out there







.

I want the best OCing board I can get for my S3 but I'm not in love with the red color scheme of the VI or VII (if I can wait) Impact. Are there any other comparable boards? I'm going black sleeving for the tubing but I can't pick out the sleeving for the power/sata cables until I pick my board!

OCD problems







.


----------



## VSG

I choose my cables, coolant etc based on motherboard color instead


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> How many of your chose your board based on color? I know you're out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I want the best OCing board I can get for my S3 but I'm not in love with the red color scheme of the VI or VII (if I can wait) Impact. Are there any other comparable boards? I'm going black sleeving for the tubing but I can't pick out the sleeving for the power/sata cables until I pick my board!
> 
> OCD problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seem this is why we need a Black Edition from every motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Seem this is why we need a Black Edition from every motherboard manufacturer.


Totally. I may have to just go all black sleeving if I go with the Impact which I'm still leaning towards mainly because of it's reputation and the fact that I can get a nice full MB block for it.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> How many of your chose your board based on color? I know you're out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I want the best OCing board I can get for my S3 but I'm not in love with the red color scheme of the VI or VII (if I can wait) Impact. Are there any other comparable boards? I'm going black sleeving for the tubing but I can't pick out the sleeving for the power/sata cables until I pick my board!
> 
> OCD problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


MUAHAHAHA.









See this?



Until the recent Z97 board that is similar, that was the ONLY board I could use for my Gators build...

So yes, we're out here!

Thanks - T


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> MUAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See this?
> 
> Until the recent Z97 board that is similar, that was the ONLY board I could use for my Gators build...
> 
> So yes, we're out here!
> 
> Thanks - T


Haha I knew it!









I just don't want to pick an inferior board that will limit my OC JUST for the color. But it's definitely a consideration







.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Haha I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want to pick an inferior board that will limit my OC JUST for the color. But it's definitely a consideration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here's a few suggestion of almost black itx board.

You'll have to check their OC'ing capabilities but you'll have some choices









MSI Z97i AC (not the gaming edition) http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97I_AC.html#hero-overview

ASRock Z87E-ITX http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/

Z97I-PLUS http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97IPLUS/

EVGA Z97 Stinger Core3D http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=111-HR-E972-KR


----------



## stickg1

The ASRock Z97E-ITX is pretty sweet for the price. I have no problem overclocking CPU and RAM on the Z77 version and according to reviews it's gotten even better. Of course you will want to keep your nickel block as there's no full cover block for it. The ASUS Z97-I PLUS is nice too as well as MSI's Z97I AC.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Here's a few suggestion of almost black itx board.
> 
> You'll have to check their OC'ing capabilities but you'll have some choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Z97i AC (not the gaming edition) http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97I_AC.html#hero-overview
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/
> 
> Z97I-PLUS http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97IPLUS/
> 
> EVGA Z97 Stinger Core3D http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=111-HR-E972-KR


Oh sweet, thanks for the links akira, that really helps. I guess the two things I'll have to determine is how good each of their OCing abilities are and how I will go about cooling the board (VRMs, Chipset). With the Impact it's easy, full MB block. With the others, gonna be more tricky. I've got some HW to do







.

*EDIT:* Ideally one of *THESE* would be a good option as I get $40 off any board from MC and I'm picking up my 4790K from there on the 30th.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Here's a few suggestion of almost black itx board.
> 
> You'll have to check their OC'ing capabilities but you'll have some choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Z97i AC (not the gaming edition) http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97I_AC.html#hero-overview
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/
> 
> Z97I-PLUS http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97IPLUS/
> 
> EVGA Z97 Stinger Core3D http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=111-HR-E972-KR


Also the Gigabyte Z97N or Z87N motherboards are black with a hint of grey.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The ASRock Z97E-ITX is pretty sweet for the price. I have no problem overclocking CPU and RAM on the Z77 version and according to reviews it's gotten even better. Of course you will want to keep your nickel block as there's no full cover block for it. The ASUS Z97-I PLUS is nice too as well as MSI's Z97I AC.


On one hand the Impact makes things just easier. I can trust that the board most likely won't be what holds my OC back (whether it be because of the features or cooling) and I can just throw a full board block on it.

One the other hand I could pick a board specifically for the color scheme I want and probably wind up save $100.

So many tough decisions







.


----------



## luciddreamer124

To be completely honest man, your OC isn't going to be held back much at all by the board you choose. At this point most boards can handle it, just comes down to the silicon lottery from what I've seen.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I have a perfectly good running RIVE right now, but decided to spend the extra money to have the all black version for my latest build... And I'd do it all over again if I had to.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> *EDIT:* Ideally one of *THESE* would be a good option as I get $40 off any board from MC and I'm picking up my 4790K from there on the 30th.


I presume that MC == MicroCenter? If so, don't forget to factor in tax


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I presume that MC == MicroCenter? If so, don't forget to factor in tax


4790K + Asus Z97I-Plus ($159.99 regular price before $40 off) comes to $414 with tax at the MC by me. Just used the Asus board as a pricing reference. That beats anywhere I can buy it online by $80+.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Remember the Z87 Vi Impact supports DC if you can't wait for the Vii Impact to be released. And it supports this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Just a little reminder that Asus Z87 supports 4790K and 4690K. And you can add this bad a$$ full mb/cpu combo block to the M6I







.

MSI and Asus had a mb each Z77 itx and BP did make this types of blocks for them.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just a little reminder that Asus Z87 supports 4790K and 4690K. And you can add this bad a$$ full mb/cpu combo block to the M6I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> MSI and Asus had a mb each Z77 itx and BP did make this types of blocks for them.


Yea I mean as I said earlier today the only reason I wouldn't go with the Impact is because I'm not a huge fan of the red. I love everything else about it of course (features, ability to use full MB block, etc.) but I'm just not a big fan of the color. That's why others were recommending some boards that were mostly black. And if it's available at MC even better since I get a good deal over there.


----------



## wermad

Unfortunately, red is very overused imho and why some ppl don't find it appealing anymore. Well at least you can keep the Supremacy


----------



## luciddreamer124

Actually, once you have the impact outfitted with hardware, most of the red will be completely covered (especially the newer version, because the PCI-E slot is black.


----------



## stickg1

Puff I'd probably just keep the clean nickel supremacy and get a Z97E-ITX. I wanted your block but I've decided to black out everything. So I'm leaning towards a clean acetal or other all black CPU block.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Actually, once you have the impact outfitted with hardware, most of the red will be completely covered (especially the newer version, because the PCI-E slot is black.


This true for my Rampage IV Extreme:



Though, ppl's ocd may be the deciding factor. It doesn't bother me. As well as that red SB Z sound card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Puff I'd probably just keep the clean nickel supremacy and get a Z97E-ITX. I wanted your block but I've decided to black out everything. So I'm leaning towards a clean acetal or other all black CPU block.


Sounds delicious


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, black everything.







That includes fittings, tubing, and blocks as well. I have to find a way to heavily tint my res otherwise it's going to stick out. Because I plan to just run a Mayhems X1 mix I have in the closet and it's tinted blue.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Puff I'd probably just keep the clean nickel supremacy and get a Z97E-ITX. I wanted your block but I've decided to black out everything. So I'm leaning towards a clean acetal or other all black CPU block.


Actually the pump cover I have is the same color blue as in the Z97E-ITX...hmmmmm.


----------



## wermad

edit: I think ppcs.com does have different colored plexi tops for the Supremacy.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> edit: I think ppcs.com does have different colored plexi tops for the Supremacy.


I like the Nickel though. Going nickel for the GPU block as well. Black, blue, and chrome color scheme anyone?


----------



## wermad

MSI Z77IA-E53 (Intel Z77) lga 1155



ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE (Intel Z77) lga1155



They're both Z77 boards and 3770K are still pretty great chips.

Only issue is to find some


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaseLabs Store*
> 
> Hi Casper
> 
> An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.
> 
> The status of order #xxxx is now Shipped


























How long does FedEx delivery usually take to Europe?


----------



## ledzepp3

The Mercury S5 and pedestal combo makes me wanna build a triple Radeon 7990 folding rig more and more. All blocked up with the acrylic nickel EK 7990 blocks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long does FedEx delivery usually take to Europe?


My purchases took around 2 weeks to arrive (NL)


----------



## CasP3r

Do you mean two weeks from when your order was shipped?


----------



## Kimir

For me, when FedEx got the package, it takes less than a week to get to me.
Fastest carrier I ever had for US to FR.
(up to 4 days when there is some clearance to be done, otherwise 2 days).


----------



## CasP3r

Well that sounds more reasonable for a courier company. I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Do you mean two weeks from when your order was shipped?


yes. Also Dutch customs isn't fast..or it wasn't fast the 2 times I ordered stuff.


----------



## CasP3r

Aah, well, I think I'll just have to wait and see how long it takes. I haven't had to deal with Finnish customs before so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> MSI Z77IA-E53 (Intel Z77) lga 1155
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE (Intel Z77) lga1155
> 
> 
> 
> They're both Z77 boards and 3770K are still pretty great chips.
> 
> Only issue is to find some


I had a golden 3770K that reached 5.5Ghz (see sig). But I'm gonna give the 4790K a try and see what I can do with it. So I'm definitely looking either Z87 or Z97. I'll probably just wind up keeping my EK Supremacy block instead of just picking a board that has a full MB block since there aren't many out there.

For those that don't WC their board, do you guys reapply your own TIM, etc?

*EDIT:* Ok so I think it's down to these two boards:

*ASRock Z97E-ITX* - Therefore my color scheme would be black (S3 case will be black, rads will be black, MDPC black tube sleeving), blue (board has blue, pump cover is blue, blue coolant??), and chrome (nickel blocks, chrome fittings??)

*MSI Z97I* - With this board my color scheme would be just straight up black (case, rads, sleeving) and chrome (nickel blocks, chrome fittings, chrome pump cover?)

Thoughts??

*EDIT #2:* For those of you who have pedestals, do any of you use quick connects between the S3/S5 and the pedestal so that you can quickly and easily disconnect the pedestal for cleaning/flushing/reconfiguration??


----------



## wermad

I would go with the msi. I've tried asrock a few times and they were ok.

The pedestal bolts on to the chassis. so essentially it's like a chamber in a case like my sth10. You don't really need qdc's for this and remember qdc will add a bit of restriction to your loop.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I would go with the msi. I've tried asrock a few times and they were ok.
> 
> The pedestal bolts on to the chassis. so essentially it's like a chamber in a case like my sth10. You don't really need qdc's for this and remember qdc will add a bit of restriction to your loop.


I think I was leaning towards the all black MSI anyways. I kind of like the idea of an all black and chrome build. Maybe even use black coolant for good contrast when viewed through my nickel GPU block







.

As for the pedestal, what you're saying is once you install it, it's now basically one solid frame for the entire case and there's no point in trying to disconnect the pedestal again?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What without QDC's how would
> I think I was leaning towards the all black MSI anyways. I kind of like the idea of an all black and chrome build. Maybe even use black coolant for good contrast when viewed through my nickel GPU block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for the pedestal, what you're saying is once you install it, it's now basically one solid frame for the entire case and there's no point in trying to disconnect the pedestal again?


Not really since you'll have to un-bolt it from the main chassis. they have to attach sturdy to the chassis since it becomes the base of the whole case now. Don't want anything wobbly and then things fall off.

I mainly use QDC's to drain my loop. If you drain your loop properly, you can easily undone some lines to break down the loop if you need to.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I think I was leaning towards the all black MSI anyways. I kind of like the idea of an all black and chrome build. Maybe even use black coolant for good contrast when viewed through my nickel GPU block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for the pedestal, what you're saying is once you install it, it's now basically one solid frame for the entire case and there's no point in trying to disconnect the pedestal again?


The MSI board is really nice looking!!!

And if you want to see what black coolant looks in nickel-plexi blocks go check so pictures of my Hurrikaine build. I use Mayhems X1 Oil Black.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The MSI board is really nice looking!!!
> 
> And if you want to see what black coolant looks in nickel-plexi blocks go check so pictures of my Hurrikaine build. I use Mayhems X1 Oil Black.


That's a sick build! Did the coolant stain your blocks? That's my only concern. Also the fact that the only area that would even show my coolant (EK full nickel CPU block, sleeving on tubing) is in my res and GPU block so I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That's a sick build! Did the coolant stain your blocks? That's my only concern. Also the fact that the only area that would even show my coolant (EK full nickel CPU block, sleeving on tubing) is in my res and GPU block so I'm not sure it's worth it.


Thanks!

I just finish the build so I can't say if it will stain or not....but I would be surprised.

And I think it would be worth it yes. The res and the gpu blocks are the very visible. Especially in an horizontal layout like the Mercury line


----------



## stickg1

Coolant will stick to your blocks, fittings, everything really but if you can open it up it can be cleaned with the wipe of a towel. Too bad MC doesn't have the MSI Z97I Gaming AC, it's the nicer version of that board and has the nasty matte black finish that the MPOWERs have, man that looks so sweet in person. The first time I pulled my Z77 MPOWER out of the anti-static bag I got a half chub for sure.









EDIT: They might have the same finish, looks like the Gaming has nicer sound and LAN, I can't get a comparison on VRMs though.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just finish the build so I can't say if it will stain or not....but I would be surprised.
> 
> And I think it would be worth it yes. The res and the gpu blocks are the very visible. Especially in an horizontal layout like the Mercury line


Black motherboard, black rads, black tube sleeving...Do you think chrome D5 pump cover, chrome compression fittings, and nickel blocks is enough chrome accent?

Maybe some Corsair Dominator RAM to go with the color scheme







.


----------



## szeged

speaking of msi mobos, ive put the msi z97 xpower into my cart on newegg atleast a dozen times today, i must resist devils canyon, x99 needs to hurry up!


----------



## stickg1

Puff you need to throw some chrome/nickel in there because I'm already committed to the blacked out mini-ITX loop, lol.

I've gone with the Barrow fittings to minimize the amount of seahorse dragons in my loop. I know a few people have used these fittings with success, hopefully I will have the same luck, the price difference vs Bitspower was enough to open my mind and wallet to them.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Puff you need to throw some chrome/nickel in there because I'm already committed to the blacked out mini-ITX loop, lol.
> 
> I've gone with the Barrow fittings to minimize the amount of seahorse dragons in my loop. I know a few people have used these fittings with success, hopefully I will have the same luck, the price difference vs Bitspower was enough to open my mind and wallet to them.


Haha I will do my best stick. Should be interesting! When do you expect to complete your build?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> speaking of msi mobos, ive put the msi z97 xpower into my cart on newegg atleast a dozen times today, i must resist devils canyon, x99 needs to hurry up!


PLX Chip = Latency = Bad joojoo for just 2x KPEs

There you go, no more XPower attraction.


----------



## szeged

i wanted to bench some 4790ks with ln2 on it but i really have to resist the urge and wait for x99...8 haswell cores gets full mast going like no other.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Haha I will do my best stick. Should be interesting! When do you expect to complete your build?


Probably mid-July. I was out of work for a few weeks and took a day to drive around the county and drum up some opportunities. It was surprisingly effective, now I'm busy as can be for three months. It's funny because the first few people I called told me they needed my ASAP. I have two houses to trim, one massive deck to replace pressure treated with composite, and then a bunch of custom cabinets and furniture to build and install. I have a family vacation next week, and it's destination is located conveniently to the Micro Center in St. Paul so I won't buy a CPU block until I know if I'm keeping my current board and CPU or not.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Probably mid-July. I was out of work and took a day to drive around the county and drum some up and now I'm busy as can be for three months. I have a family vacation next week, and it's destination is located conveniently near the Micro Center in St. Paul so I won't buy a CPU block until I know if I'm keeping my current board and CPU or not.


Nice, that's probably around when I'll have mind done as well, maybe slightly earlier. Now that I pretty much have my main components picked out I just need to finalize my loop. 3 x 240 rads or just 2 for a CPU & GPU loop? I know 2x240's should suffice buuuuuuuuuuut 3 is better than 2







.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I know 2x240's should suffice buuuuuuuuuuut 3 is better than 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the spirit


----------



## stickg1

So have you committed to the pedestal? I've been limited to two 240mm x 45mm thick rads for my build. But I've opted for 2x 240mm ST30 rads. However I only have one, it was used but excellent condition. I need one more but my preferred retailers have been sold out for the better part of a month.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Nice, that's probably around when I'll have mind done as well, maybe slightly earlier. Now that I pretty much have my main components picked out I just need to finalize my loop. 3 x 240 rads or just 2 for a CPU & GPU loop? I know 2x240's should suffice buuuuuuuuuuut 3 is better than 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


4 is better than 3


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So have you committed to the pedestal? I've been limited to two 240mm x 45mm thick rads for my build. But I've opted for 2x 240mm ST30 rads. However I only have one, it was used but excellent condition. I need one more but my preferred retailers have been sold out for the better part of a month.


Yea, I've decided on the pedestal because I want the area around my board less cluttered. Plus that way I can display my build from all 3 sides with a windowed top panel. So I'm thinking 2 60mm 240's in the pedestal and maybe a thinner (xt45) in the front of the S3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> 4 is better than 3


Lol too true. But if I put a rad up top it defeats the purpose of me getting the pedestal in the first place.


----------



## stickg1

Sounds awesome, I looked at the pedestal but I don't like how massive it makes the S3 look. I went mini-ITX for the reason of a compact yet powerful build. One thing I noticed with the S3, you pretty much gotta trim your cables on the power supply because most PSU's come with 18"+ cables these days to appeal to most buyers. Mine are all cut around 12". It was a lot of work but man does it look better!



It's a cheap imitation of @B NEGATIVE's loom but from where I sit it looks divine.

Actually after a test fit of my front radiator and reservoir/pump combo, it would be ideal if my cables were another inch or two shorter, it makes me sick to my stomach thinking about trimming them all again, so I will see if I can avoid it with some conveniently located tie downs. Otherwise in a month or two when I have spare time I will trim them again.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Lol too true. But if I put a rad up top it defeats the purpose of me getting the pedestal in the first place.


I guess lol. When all is said and done, I should have three 120.3 rads and one 120.2 in my S5 build


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I guess lol. When all is said and done, I should have three 120.3 rads and one 120.2 in my S5 build


With or without the pedestal?


----------



## Pheozero

With, of course. Sometime around August, I'll grab the pedestal and two EK XTX 360s. Hopefully, CL still has Gunmetal as a color option.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> With, of course. Sometime around August, I'll grab the pedestal and two EK XTX 360s. Hopefully, CL still has Gunmetal as a color option.


Yea so I'm basically doing the same thing except I can only fit 240's in my pedestal instead of 360's. I think I'll be ok with 720mm of rad space for a CPU and single GPU loop though







.


----------



## stickg1

Hell I'm about to test my 3570K @ 4.7GHz and overclocked 280x on a single 240mm, especially since I can't find a matching radiator for sale (without paying 50% more than it's listing price at my preferred retailers)


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sounds awesome, I looked at the pedestal but I don't like how massive it makes the S3 look. I went mini-ITX for the reason of a compact yet powerful build. One thing I noticed with the S3, you pretty much gotta trim your cables on the power supply because most PSU's come with 18"+ cables these days to appeal to most buyers. Mine are all cut around 12". It was a lot of work but man does it look better!
> 
> It's a cheap imitation of @B NEGATIVE's loom but from where I sit it looks divine.
> 
> Actually after a test fit of my front radiator and reservoir/pump combo, it would be ideal if my cables were another inch or two shorter, it makes me sick to my stomach thinking about trimming them all again, so I will see if I can avoid it with some conveniently located tie downs. Otherwise in a month or two when I have spare time I will trim them again.


Honestly that's the thing I'm looking forward to the least (dealing with my PSU cables). Especially since my PSU isn't fully modular. I'm not even 100% convinced I'm going to sleeve them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hell I'm about to test my 3570K @ 4.7GHz and overclocked 280x on a single 240mm, especially since I can't find a matching radiator for sale (without paying 50% more than it's listing price at my preferred retailers)


I'm actually quite interested in what your temps will be on on that single 240. Let me know!

Who are your preferred retailers? Are there other good ones other than PPCs and FCPU?

Before I place my order for the S3 and pedestal I'm trying to map things out in my head. If I go standard windowed panels and top window panel, am I going to have exhaust issues with just a single 140mm fan in the rear?


----------



## stickg1

I got mine with both side panels being windowed with ventilation. Right now I'm running on air and my temps are better with the panels off. Even with 4x 120mm low RPM intakes and single 140mm mid-RPM exhaust. If you have rad(s) in that compartment, get as many vents as possible IMO. Obviously just my opinion, but I actually enjoy the look of their vent pattern. I might even put some dim lighting in the lower portion of my case to throw a little light on the HDDs and have it peek out of the vent a little.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I got mine with both side panels being windowed with ventilation. Right now I'm running on air and my temps are better with the panels off. Even with 4x 120mm low RPM intakes and single 140mm mid-RPM exhaust. If you have rad(s) in that compartment, get as many vents as possible IMO. Obviously just my opinion, but I actually enjoy the look of their vent pattern. I might even put some dim lighting in the lower portion of my case to throw a little light on the HDDs and have it peek out of the vent a little.


Yea I like the look of the vents below the the windows as well. I'm just concerned about not having any vents up top. That's really my debate right now. I want the window but I want good temps!

The 2 rads in the pedestal are basically a non factor in terms of airflow up top so if I have a front intake rad I just don't know where the air is gonna go! Wish they had a half window/half vent top panel







.


----------



## stickg1

Get the vented top panel with drop-in rad mount but take the rad mount out. You can see right through and the air gets out. I run it like that sometimes.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Get the vented top panel with drop-in rad mount but take the rad mount out. You can see right through and the air gets out. I run it like that sometimes.


Do you mean this mount?



I'm not sure how it helps what kind of drop in mount I get if I still have a ventilated top panel on top of it.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah you just want the drop-in option so that entire panel comes out if you need it, you see the six black screws holding down it's perimeter? You remove those and it all comes out leaving the entire thing open. Also makes it really easy to reach in and adjust/maintain things.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah you just want the drop-in option so that entire panel comes out if you need it, you see the six black screws holding down it's perimeter? You remove those and it all comes out leaving the entire thing open. Also makes it really easy to reach in and adjust/maintain things.


Oh so you mean just leave the whole thing open and don't even put the vented top panel back on top of it? I'm so confused lol.


----------



## stickg1

Haha, no, you can put the panel back on. The case has the option of a 120.2 fixed top panel, or a drop in. The drop in lets you install fans/rad outside of the case and "drop it in" to place. But it doesn't even have to be there for the top panel to snap into place. So with it removed you have a better view.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Haha, no, you can put the panel back on. The case has the option of a 120.2 fixed top panel, or a drop in. The drop in lets you install fans/rad outside of the case and "drop it in" to place. But it doesn't even have to be there for the top panel to snap into place. So with it removed you have a better view.


This?


----------



## wermad

That's "Flex Bay".

Drop in style:




Basically, a separate plate that can be swapped for different styles. The plates are additional.

Fixed:



Standard on the case.

Flexbay, as long as you have enough bays, you can add any of the Flex bay accessories.

edit: S3 pedestal rad bracket:



http://www.caselabs-store.com/s3-120-2-140-2-radiator-side-mount/


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Right those I see. But regardless of what kind of "bracket I put on the top, this vented top still goes on top of it right?



In which case it still covers up whatever I choose to put there.


----------



## wermad

Yup, that's just the top cover. You can go with a window top cover but obviously you won't be able to use any fans or rads.

So, select "drop in style" w/ no accessories + window top panel ($10 extra):


----------



## stickg1

Exactly, I suck at communicating my thoughts, lol. Thanks Werm.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, that's just the top cover. You can go with a window top cover but obviously you won't be able to use any fans or rads.
> 
> So, select "drop in style" w/ no accessories + window top panel ($10 extra):


Yea like I was telling stick earlier I want the top window but I also want ventilation. So he was explaining a way for me to get ventilation but still be able to look in from the top. I'm just not grasping it because I'm thick haha. I'm a visual guy I need to see it.

I guess what I'm not understanding is this. The top panel either has a window or a vent correct? So if that's the case, what difference does it make what bracket/mount I have underneath it?

No matter what I'm going to be looking at either of these two top panels when the case is all together correct?


----------



## VSG

More windows on cases will solve world hunger. #No,notyoumicrosoft


----------



## stickg1

If you don't get the drop in option I believe the window will display a giant piece of sheet metal with two 120mm diameter holes in it. Unless, by ordering the top window, CL automatically sends it drop in style with no mount.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> If you don't get the drop in option I believe the window will display a giant piece of sheet metal with two 120mm diameter holes in it. Unless, by ordering the top window, CL automatically sends it drop in style with no mount.


I gotcha now stick. Yea that I understand. I was just under the impression you were telling that there was some way for me to get the ventilated top panel but still be able to see through it somewhat like a window if I ordered a rad mount thus making that ventilated part removable. I was clearly confused haha.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my STH10 case a few days ago and set it up last night. I'm gonna be perfectly honest, Although it's a nice case, for the price you pay for it, it's just a big empty shell. The add-ons make the case close to 1K when you get the goodies. Build quality is good but half my parts came bent as hell. I had at least an hour of fighting to get everything straight and put together. I'm in Canada so returning anything will be a hassle and not worth my money to send anything back for new. I know thats not CL's fault but it was still pretty crappy to see 800$ worth of parts all mangled...

I guess I was expecting more. My current 900D, although not quite on par with the sth10 but I don't feel the build quality was all that lacking vs the sth10 either. It's got some nice features the 10 doesn't and vice versa.

I plan on doing a full haswell-E build, new Maxwell GUP's when they hit and It will be nice to have the extra space, which is the reason I bought it but I do regret spending the money on it, not that I can't afford it, just that it's just not worth its asking price IMO. I know of course everyone will be " no no they are the best etc " and thats fine and they may be but thats just my take on it.


----------



## wermad

CL is not gonna win any beauty contests. Its function extremely before reaching any hint of form. The STH10 is one of the top end cases so it does get expensive. I purchased some alternative accessories to make it more cost effective, but still ended up +$700 for mine. The next closest expensive case I've owned was a MM Ext. Ascension.

Contact CL for your damage parts. I know they help all customers, whether domestic or international. You pay a lot of money so the shipper will have to face the music. But don't worry, CL handles the insurance claims, they'll help you replace what ever needs replacing. Welcome


----------



## TheGovernment

Ya, I'd still have to pay for shipping, it's not worth it. I got it straight enough that my OCD won't be triggered every time I look at it. The worst piece was the middle section, it was supposed to be like a big square U but was a complete X crossed. I took it to work and bent it all back and re-pained it as the power coat was chipping off lol. I dunno, it dopesn't have any nice hinges, everything pops off and that whole thing just feels cheap. Aww well, it is what it is, I'm sure I'll be happier once it's full of top end gear!


----------



## wermad

Have you even contacted them?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya, I'd still have to pay for shipping, it's not worth it. I got it straight enough that my OCD won't be triggered every time I look at it. The worst piece was the middle section, it was supposed to be like a big square U but was a complete X crossed. I took it to work and bent it all back and re-pained it as the power coat was chipping off lol. I dunno, it dopesn't have any nice hinges, everything pops off and that whole thing just feels cheap. Aww well, it is what it is, I'm sure I'll be happier once it's full of top end gear!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Have you even contacted them?


This. I'm pretty sure CL isn't going to just leave you like that. Get in touch with their customer service.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya, I'd still have to pay for shipping, it's not worth it. I got it straight enough that my OCD won't be triggered every time I look at it. The worst piece was the middle section, it was supposed to be like a big square U but was a complete X crossed. I took it to work and bent it all back and re-pained it as the power coat was chipping off lol. I dunno, it dopesn't have any nice hinges, everything pops off and that whole thing just feels cheap. Aww well, it is what it is, I'm sure I'll be happier once it's full of top end gear!


This is why we insure all chassis that are shipped. Which is why you need to email [email protected] with pics of the damaged items. Why would we make you pay for damaged product because Fedex decided to play kick ball with it?


----------



## wermad

They probably got carried away with the package due to that whole World Cup fever







. Meh, i don't care for the cup. Patiently waiting for NFL pre-season


----------



## hiarc

Wait, does the S3 side radiator mount also work for the case itself? I was under the assumption it was for the pedestal only.

Coming up I was thinking about adding a third 240 (a 30mm of course) to my S3 by modding the mid plate, but if this works it would make it much cleaner and easier in terms of maintenance.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Wait, does the S3 side radiator mount also work for the case itself? I was under the assumption it was for the pedestal only.
> 
> Coming up I was thinking about adding a third 240 (a 30mm of course) to my S3 by modding the mid plate, but if this works it would make it much cleaner and easier in terms of maintenance.


Nope, pedestal only. I've only seen one S3 with a side 240 rad and I'm pretty sure @Kokin has it


----------



## wermad

ped only. cl site filters out rad brackets based on model and pedestal model

http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-radiator-mounts-s3/


----------



## hiarc

Yeah, thought so, it was a little confusing because its under the case accessory category but it didn't show up under the S3 radiator mounts section.

It was the original owner's build log that motivated me to also mod the mid plate for another 240. I will probably end up buying one anyway to try out as its cheap.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Wait, does the S3 side radiator mount also work for the case itself? I was under the assumption it was for the pedestal only.
> 
> Coming up I was thinking about adding a third 240 (a 30mm of course) to my S3 by modding the mid plate, but if this works it would make it much cleaner and easier in terms of maintenance.


You could trying using or modding some accessory mounts

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-1-radiator-mount/


----------



## Kokin

Yeah it seems like I'm the only S3 user that uses 3 windows and also 3 radiators without going for a ped.







Note that you must have a 30mm-thick rad for a side mount, otherwise your fans will have to go on the PSU-side chamber and you'll also have to move the PSU like I did.




This was my solution to a drain line (excuse the messy cables, it's difficult to manage stock PSU cables in a S3). I used one of those plastic t-lines to connect my drain line/valve to my loop.



Here are some "glam" shots I took a few weeks back.


----------



## wermad

love the rex vs s3 shot. Would have been nice if that was an S3 audi vs the subie









Awesome that traditional tube is still in fashion


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For those of you with pedestals, I'm interested to know how (or if) you utilize the 3x120mm flex bay (especially if you have two rads down in there).


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> For those of you with pedestals, I'm interested to know how (or if) you utilize the 3x120mm flex bay (especially if you have two rads down in there).


Do you mean the pedestal rad mounts? Flex bays are a whole different thing.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Do you mean the pedestal rad mounts? Flex bays are a whole different thing.


Whoops didn't mean to write 3x120mm. I mean this removable 3x5.25" drive bay slot.


----------



## Pheozero

Ah. Personally, I was going to get one of the 120mmx25mm fan mounts and have it exhausting air out the back.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Ah. Personally, I was going to get one of the 120mmx25mm fan mounts and have it exhausting air out the back.


True true. So you're just going to have a rear exhaust fan and leave front cover on or were you going to have the front intaking and the rear exhausting?


----------



## Pheozero

The latter.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> The latter.


Gotcha. How does this cart look?


----------



## Pheozero

Good enough for me


----------



## Kokin

^Yep, it looks good for what you are planning to do. Maybe consider doing a two-tone (black outside, white inside) to contrast your all black scheme?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> love the rex vs s3 shot. Would have been nice if that was an S3 audi vs the subie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome that traditional tube is still in fashion


Thanks, I don't know anyone with an Audi S3 or else that would have been a cool comparison photo. My car is actually just the 2.5RS, but it looks just like the WRX/STI versions.









I considered doing hard acrylic for when I moved to the S3, but the price and convenience of soft tubing is hard to give up.


----------



## iBored

Caselabs! your inbox is full!
I need to order some accessories for my SM8.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Gotcha. How does this cart look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It look good enough to click on the checkout button









Did you decide to ditch the casters idea? I don't see them?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It look good enough to click on the checkout button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you decide to ditch the casters idea? I don't see them?


Oh shoot...Good call!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> ^Yep, it looks good for what you are planning to do. Maybe consider doing a two-tone (black outside, white inside) to contrast your all black scheme?


I was actually considering going with some white. I'm just not sure I like the black exterior, white interior look. Also the wait time would be increased by a lot wouldn't it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oh shoot...Good call!
> I was actually considering going with some white. I'm just not sure I like the black exterior, white interior look. Also the wait time would be increased by a lot wouldn't it?


Just throwing some ideas for you, but yeah it would be an additional week or two.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Caselabs! your inbox is full!
> I need to order some accessories for my SM8.


PM Kevin or XNine instead then.


----------



## Kimir

Email them instead, they answer lightning fast.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I emailed them myself yesterday and I got an undeliverable bounce back saying the inbox was full.


----------



## VSG

You mean PM? I just spoke to Jim in the morning over email without any problem.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Nah I emailed [email protected] But looking closer at the email the error says that just one specific person's ([email protected]) inbox is full.


----------



## VSG

Well then you know what to do- substitute carla with Jim or Kevin


----------



## X-Nine

Pming me for parts is not a good idea, I'm just the media guy, and I don't have access to the store database as I'm 3 states away. I'll get in touch with Jim and see what's going on. They've been insanely busy the last few days, but o want to make sure our support is at 100%


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well then you know what to do- substitute carla with Jim or Kevin


Haha true, it's alright though I answered the question I had for them. I'm pretty much ready to buy everything for my build. The only problem I've run into now is that the GPU block I've wanted all along (Aquacomputer Kryographics 290X full cover) may not be compatible with my MSI Twin Frozr 290X. I heard EK had to come out with a rev. 2 block to fit it because of the oversized caps they use. I'm trying to confirm this because I REALLY want the Aquacomputer block.

*EDIT:* Ugggh, it looks like the AC waterblock is not compatible witih my card. I can't catch a break. Looks like I may be putting my brand new 290X up for sale.

*EDIT #2:* Stick (or anyone else who can answer this)...you said that having the vents on the side panels made a big difference for you? I was about to complete my order but wanted to look over my cart one last time and when I thought about it I realized I the only place that the entire S3 can exhaust from is the back 140mm fan mount. That doesn't seem ideal. So I'm thinking maybe I should get the side doors ventilated or even just nix the whole top window idea. I like the look of the side panel vents but I also like being able to keep everything near the PSU hidden so I don't have to be SUPER clean with my wire management down there.

I guess when you're spending $450 on a case you want to make sure everything is perfect







.


----------



## the_cyberspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'll get in touch with Jim and see what's going on. They've been insanely busy the last few days


They are busy with my order:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Haha true, it's alright though I answered the question I had for them. I'm pretty much ready to buy everything for my build. The only problem I've run into now is that the GPU block I've wanted all along (Aquacomputer Kryographics 290X full cover) may not be compatible with my MSI Twin Frozr 290X. I heard EK had to come out with a rev. 2 block to fit it because of the oversized caps they use. I'm trying to confirm this because I REALLY want the Aquacomputer block.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ugggh, it looks like the AC waterblock is not compatible witih my card. I can't catch a break. Looks like I may be putting my brand new 290X up for sale.
> 
> *EDIT #2:* Stick (or anyone else who can answer this)...you said that having the vents on the side panels made a big difference for you? I was about to complete my order but wanted to look over my cart one last time and when I thought about it I realized I the only place that the entire S3 can exhaust from is the back 140mm fan mount. That doesn't seem ideal. So I'm thinking maybe I should get the side doors ventilated or even just nix the whole top window idea. I like the look of the side panel vents but I also like being able to keep everything near the PSU hidden so I don't have to be SUPER clean with my wire management down there.
> 
> I guess when you're spending $450 on a case you want to make sure everything is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You need the 290/290x v2 blocks for the TF. I know ek has one but not sure if anyone else makes a revised version.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You need the 290/290x v2 blocks for the TF. I know ek has one but not sure if anyone else makes a revised version.


Yea lookalike you're right. Which means unless I get the Ek block (which I don't love) I'll be selling my 290X before even I stalling it haha.


----------



## wermad

Find a reference 290x for cheap on ebay. I've seen them hit as low as $350 used (probably ex-miners though).

You can always go with the ek acetal version to match your Supremacy


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Find a reference 290x for cheap on ebay. I've seen them hit as low as $350 used (probably ex-miners though).
> 
> You can always go with the ek acetal version to match your Supremacy


My concern about buying used is having no warranty. But yea the Ek block is a consideration. I just kinda wanted to be able to see my coolant in the GPU block and I like the AC block so much more. Plus it's the best performing block by far.


----------



## wermad

msi warranty is via serial #. I had to rma a couple of my Lightnings and it was very painless and fast. I'm not the original owner and you just need to enter the serial #.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> msi warranty is via serial #. I had to rma a couple of my Lightnings and it was very painless and fast. I'm not the original owner and you just need to enter the serial #.


Don't need proof of purchase/invoice?


----------



## wermad

Nope. I rma'd the second lightning less then a month ago.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nope. I rma'd the second lightning less then a month ago.


Sweet! Only thing is how do they determine how much time is left on the warranty?


----------



## stickg1

From manufacturing date that is probably distinguished in the serial number somewhere.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Caselabs! your inbox is full!
> I need to order some accessories for my SM8.


Fixed









It's been one of _those_ weeks...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Sweet! Only thing is how do they determine how much time is left on the warranty?


There's a way to figure the month and year via the serial #:



http://us.msi.com/page/warranty#


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's a way to figure the month and year via the serial #:
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.msi.com/page/warranty#


Oh nice find! I just looked at my current card and it's 1403 so I guess I would be good through March 2017? I'm debating just keeping my card and getting the EK nickel/acrylic block now since it supposedly works with the AC backplate which is what makes a huge difference (20C) in VRM temps.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been one of _those_ weeks...


Yeah, about that... Sorry.

It only took four separate orders but now I'm done... Maybe


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oh nice find! I just looked at my current card and it's 1403 so I guess I would be good through March 2017? I'm debating just keeping my card and getting the EK nickel/acrylic block now since it supposedly works with the AC backplate which is what makes a huge difference (20C) in VRM temps.


Sweet


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been one of _those_ weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, about that... Sorry.
> 
> It only took four separate orders but now I'm done... Maybe
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we gave your orders to the Lab chimps for processing. So.... they may be delayed.....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't worry, we gave your orders to the Lab chimps for processing. So.... they may be delayed.....




You need to stop giving those chimps so much coffee...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Do you mean the pedestal rad mounts? Flex bays are a whole different thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops didn't mean to write 3x120mm. I mean this removable 3x5.25" drive bay slot.
Click to expand...

Stick a TV in it.










Finished pics going up today too.


----------



## wermad

What happened to the...



???


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the...
> 
> 
> 
> ???


Retroreflective material Werm,they are still there.


----------



## wermad

Woah, now they look gold. Pretty slick paint


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Woah, now they look gold. Pretty slick paint


Did you not see the video of the effects?


----------



## wermad

Nope, now I have









Well, I knew about the paint but didn't realize the strips had the same effect


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Stick a TV in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished pics going up today too.


Sick. What exactly is that you have in there?


----------



## akira749

Hey @PuffinMyLye!!!

Check this article! EK will release a monoblock for the MSI Z97I Gaming....much like the one on the ROG Impact









New water cooling gear in the works (July 2014)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't worry, we gave your orders to the Lab chimps for processing. So.... they may be delayed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop giving those chimps so much coffee...
Click to expand...

Well that's odd, usually they're building top secret stuff, like rockets and our discombobulator... Must have taken a break. Come to think of it, our coffee maker went missing last week...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hey @PuffinMyLye!!!
> 
> Check this article! EK will release a monoblock for the MSI Z97I Gaming....much like the one on the ROG Impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New water cooling gear in the works (July 2014)


But I'm not getting the Gaming version







. Maybe I should? Ugh this build is so fluid it keeps changing on me lol.

The problem is that block probably won't be for sale till August. Really don't want to wait that long to complete my build.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> But I'm not getting the Gaming version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe I should? Ugh this build is so fluid it keeps changing on me lol.
> 
> The problem is that block probably won't be for sale till August. Really don't want to wait that long to complete my build.


That's for sure. They marked it to be released by july 28th but they are often a bit delayed so it won't be until august for sure


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's for sure. They marked it to be released by july 28th but they are often a bit delayed so it won't be until august for sure


Yea I think I'm just going to stick with what I have and just look at alternate ways to cool my board down.

For those that don't WC their boards, do you guys do anything specific to keep your VRMs and chipset cool (aftermarket heatsink, apply your own Tim, etc)?


----------



## stickg1

Sigh I ordered the same fittings twice. Stupid short term memory loss...

Edit: I figured it out, lol. Just two extra rotary 90s and about a half dozen spare stop plugs. I couldn't find the Barrows so I ordered stuff from FCPU, then after the Game Thursday I found the Barrows from a different eBay seller. Oh well, extras can't hurt.


----------



## wermad

Well, you're not only in a







moment. Ordered a sensor, forgot to order fittings for it


----------



## stickg1

I need my blocks! I'm going out of town tomorrow..


----------



## Neo Zuko

I work so much it's cutting into my case labs forum time.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I work so much it's cutting into my case labs forum time.


duuuude! where have you been, breh?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Working working. More work.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Ah well...its over.

Final pics up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-finished-always-a-sad-time-when-its-over/0_20







Now to start looking at a new CL home for the SR2.


----------



## sdmf74

I'm ordering a Merlin SM8. Does Caselabs include any Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short with the case? I assume I will need them for a dual bay reservoir.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm ordering a Merlin SM8. Does Caselabs include any Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short with the case? I assume I will need them for a dual bay reservoir.


Not with the SM8, but I would suggest using these: Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Ah well...its over.
> 
> Final pics up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-finished-always-a-sad-time-when-its-over/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start looking at a new CL home for the SR2.


Awesome build, congrats. From an itx to an sr2... Don't get agoraphobia!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm ordering a Merlin SM8. Does Caselabs include any Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short with the case? I assume I will need them for a dual bay reservoir.


Four sets of https://store-df4bb.mybigcommerce.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-standard/


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Not with the SM8, but I would suggest using these: Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD


Thanx. I just found Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD Anti-Vibration, If I get a monsoon bay res with pump wouldnt these be the best option?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thanx. I just found Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD Anti-Vibration, If I get a monsoon bay res with pump wouldnt these be the best option?


They are great for isolating pump vibration, but because of the rubber mounts, the res may tip back _slightly_ in the mount depending on how long/heavy it is.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> They are great for isolating pump vibration, but because of the rubber mounts, the res may tip back _slightly_ in the mount depending on how long/heavy it is.


I'm wanting to use the MCP35X/50X pump with the res. which I assume is lighter than the D5, Do you think I would still encounter that issue?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm wanting to use the MCP35X/50X pump with the res. which I assume is lighter than the D5, Do you think I would still encounter that issue?


They'll probably work pretty well with that combination. I'd be happy to continue this conversation, but let's do it in our forum. I really like to keep this thread free support questions (or it would quickly be be overrun with them). Thanks!


----------



## sdmf74

Sorry bout that. I think Im good for now. Thanks for everything! which forum? Just in case


----------



## socketus

The Hardware Vendors CaseLabs - in the open, or pre-sales or post-sales.


----------



## Jim-CL

We have our own forum here in the Hardware Vendors section


----------



## sdmf74




----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Ah well...its over.
> 
> Final pics up.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1416559/sponsored-cl0s3-impact-finished-always-a-sad-time-when-its-over/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start looking at a new CL home for the SR2.


Awesome pics!

What kind of res and 290 block is that?


----------



## socketus

res is custom, as is block .... well, started life as stock ...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I'm ready to push the button to order my S3. Before I do, any OCN promo codes floating around?


----------



## wermad

All these awesome looking SFF and that corsair 350 build is making me itch to do a powerful SFF build. S5 tempting.....


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> All these awesome looking SFF and that corsair 350 build is making me itch to do a powerful SFF build. S5 tempting.....


I always liked Fractal Design Arc Mini over Corsair 350D. Kind of regret getting 350D but now that Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL is coming. I'd get that if I didn't get the SM5.

I had a hard time choosing between SM5 or S5.


----------



## wermad

Just fell in love with the corsair quad 295x2 350D build and my attraction towards SFF is growing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Only issue I see with the "Demon" is how the psu is covering up the air for the bottom card. These are hybrid coolers so airflow is still needed to the card itself (along with the radiators). The S5 would do a fabulous job at this, just can't see myself spending the cash on it. Maybe CL show do a slightly smaller S5 and that could save on cost (ie S4







). Something to slot in between the S3 and S5. Its hard to drop $300+ on a SFF case for me knowing mass produced case are cheaper, but hey, some do. I did like the node 804 from fractal as well:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## derickwm

Wermad, stahp.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wermad, stahp.












edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Haha, funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Might have missed you getting the mb, but looks like EK is making a full cover mb/cpu block for the msi z97 itx:

http://www.techpowerup.com/202546/new-ek-water-cooling-gear-coming-next-month.html


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I'm ready to push the button to order my S3. Before I do, any OCN promo codes floating around?


I was just wondering the same thing. PPC's and Frozen's codes do not apply to CL products and CL feels it would be unethical to do so, unfortunately


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Might have missed you getting the mb, but looks like EK is making a full cover mb/cpu block for the msi z97 itx:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/202546/new-ek-water-cooling-gear-coming-next-month.html


Yea someone else actually posted this a few pages back. Unfortunately they probably won't be available for puchase until August/September most likely and I can't wait that long. Also I have the MSI Z97I not the gaming edition. Not sure the if the MB layout is exactly the same or not.


----------



## stickg1

I'm going to go by MC here in Atlanta today or tomorrow. I think they can start selling the DC chips now.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm going to go by MC here in Atlanta today or tomorrow. I think they can start selling the DC chips now.


Yea I just picked mine up there yesterday







.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Anyone have a picture of an S5 and SS8 side by side. Having a hard time choosing which one to go with.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Anyone have a picture of an S5 and SS8 side by side. Having a hard time choosing which one to go with.


Sure. I take it you mean the S8 ... not the SM8.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801778&page=2


----------



## exyia

just ordered my SMA8









even with extensive modding on my Urban T81, I couldn't keep temps of 3 overvolted titans and a 4930k under control (3 360's and a 240). After countless weeks of trying different things, I'm fed up. Should have just went with a Caselabs originally

hoping build time isn't too long on mine. not sure how the build will go yet - thinking of taking my time with the case in my hands first this time


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just ordered my SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with extensive modding on my Urban T81, I couldn't keep temps of 3 overvolted titans and a 4930k under control (3 360's and a 240). After countless weeks of trying different things, I'm fed up. *Should have just went with a Caselabs originally*
> 
> hoping build time isn't too long on mine. not sure how the build will go yet - thinking of taking my time with the case in my hands first this time


This, big time.
You save money by going straight to Caselabs.


----------



## kgtuning

@Kimir... EK featured your SMA8 on facebook.. nice and congrats!


----------



## X-Nine

HUGE CONGRATS TO B NEGATIVE! His CLOS3 IMPACT build was featured in Forbes!
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Sure. I take it you mean the S8 ... not the SM8.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801778&page=2


Thank you........... REP+







not too much of a size difference. You don't mind telling me if they are the same in length. At work so the website is blocked lol. I'm betting the S8 is a little longer.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS TO B NEGATIVE! His CLOS3 IMPACT build was featured in Forbes!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


Great stuff, congrats man! Funny how Forbes is getting into such things now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS TO B NEGATIVE! His CLOS3 IMPACT build was featured in Forbes!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


Like a baws!

CASELABS REPRESENT!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS TO B NEGATIVE! His CLOS3 IMPACT build was featured in Forbes!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff, congrats man! Funny how Forbes is getting into such things now.
Click to expand...

People are always looking for the high end stuff. Normal is boring. A typical $500 dollar build is as fun to look at as is a Chevy cobalt. These builds are like looking at Aston Martin or Bugatti. This is why, we as modders, builders, and enthusiasts should embrace other people's projects, and we should always encourage those who want to take the leap, because you never know what someone's imagination can come up with and inspire others.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @Kimir... EK featured your SMA8 on facebook.. nice and congrats!


Yeah I saw that earlier today that they featured it, once again by sharing Asus NA post.
Thanks


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Alright finally pushed the button. Black S3 side window/ventilated panels, top window panel, pedestal and casters. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go







.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright finally pushed the button. Black S3 side window/ventilated panels, top window panel, pedestal and casters. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you!


No thank you! Hopefully it ships out this week so I can get it by the end of next week (takes a full 5 business days from CA to NY with ground shipping).

Also, I think I've decided on this board over the MSI Z97I







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just ordered my SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with extensive modding on my Urban T81, I couldn't keep temps of 3 overvolted titans and a 4930k under control (3 360's and a 240). After countless weeks of trying different things, I'm fed up. Should have just went with a Caselabs originally
> 
> hoping build time isn't too long on mine. not sure how the build will go yet - thinking of taking my time with the case in my hands first this time


Congrats and welcome to the CL family








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright finally pushed the button. Black S3 side window/ventilated panels, top window panel, pedestal and casters. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Woot, wot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> No thank you! Hopefully it ships out this week so I can get it by the end of next week (takes a full 5 business days from CA to NY with ground shipping).
> 
> Also, I think I've decided on this board over the MSI Z97I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Evga mb....







...hold on to that receipt


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Woot, wot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga mb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hold on to that receipt


Problems?


----------



## Pheozero

EVGA has gotten better since Z77.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> EVGA has gotten better since Z77.


I kind of just like the look of it (even more blacked out) over the MSI board plus I like the location of the MB and CPU power connectors. Don't love the MSI having the CPU power connector in the middle of the board like that. Also the CPU socket is pretty close to the PCI-E slot which could make my GPU and CPU block look a little cramped.


----------



## VSG

It's a very nice board for the money, especially since no one really uses mSATA/m.2 or Sata-express at all now. But note that the PLX chip will unnecessarily introduce latency if all you have are 1-2 GPUs.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's a very nice board for the money, especially since no one really uses mSATA/m.2 or Sata-express at all now. But note that the PLX chip will unnecessarily introduce latency if all you have are 1-2 GPUs.


PLX chip? The board is mini-ITX so it only supports 1 GPU (unless you're talking multi-GPU cards).


----------



## VSG

lol never mind, I thought that picture was that of the z97 Classified. But if you are looking at the stinger, know that EVGA has had their motherboard team gone down the past few generations so they usually focus on their flagship. Things may have changed but I would look at other boards to keep options ready.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol never mind, I thought that picture was that of the z97 Classified. But if you are looking at the stinger, know that EVGA has had their motherboard team gone down the past few generations so they usually focus on their flagship. Things may have changed but I would look at other boards to keep options ready.


I see. Well I have been strongly considering the *MSI Z97I*. There's also the *MSI Z97I Gaming* but it's got red in it and I want a fully blacked out board (or black and chrome/silver as that's my color scheme). So my options are pretty limited.


----------



## wermad

There's still a bit buggy, just head over to the evga forums. I looked into the Dark X79 before settling on the RIVBE and read too many issues. Z87 was also buggy (looking into the Z87 Classy). Its the same old tune, the bios are just not up to snuff.

I would keep my options open in case if you have issues. EVGa is known to release their mb with half-baked bios and since they're a smaller company, it takes them time before they sort issues. At times, quite a bit of time to address them. P67/Z68 was the last good product (though really late). I had the unfortunate luck of getting their Z77 FTW board and man, was it bad. Early X79 boards are bad. Z97...well, they launched along with the other companies, but I just don't trust their mb anymore. EVGA should really stick to vga's since they do an awesome job at it. I think the M6I Z87 would be much better then the stinger z97.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I see. Well I have been strongly considering the *MSI Z97I*. There's also the *MSI Z97I Gaming* but it's got red in it and I want a fully blacked out board (or black and chrome/silver as that's my color scheme). So my options are pretty limited.


Plastidip?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Plastidip?


Hah that works on boards? The heat from the heatsinks doesn't mess with it? That never even crossed my mind.


----------



## VSG

I have seen it being used multiple times, no experience with it personally- yet.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the CL family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot, wot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga mb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hold on to that receipt


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Yes, problems. I have a sales guy at MC that won't let me buy them if that tells you something. In fact he had an older one that he couldn't even in good conscience sell to me. And I wanted it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thank you........... REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too much of a size difference. You don't mind telling me if they are the same in length. At work so the website is blocked lol. I'm betting the S8 is a little longer.


Yes the S5 and S8 have the same length or depth whatever suits you better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright finally pushed the button. Black S3 side window/ventilated panels, top window panel, pedestal and casters. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice choice!!


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I see. Well I have been strongly considering the *MSI Z97I*. There's also the *MSI Z97I Gaming* but it's got red in it and I want a fully blacked out board (or black and chrome/silver as that's my color scheme). So my options are pretty limited.


I thought the red accents on the Gaming were removeable with screws, I'm sure you could strip them and have them painted or coated


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> I thought the red accents on the Gaming were removeable with screws, I'm sure you could strip them and have them painted or coated


Hmmm I guess I didn't consider that. I can't seem to find the actual differences between the regular Z97I and the Gaming version though.
*
Edit:* Looks to me like the red accents are just part of the heatsinks and therefore not removeable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS TO B NEGATIVE! His CLOS3 IMPACT build was featured in Forbes!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


Woot


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright finally pushed the button. Black S3 side window/ventilated panels, top window panel, pedestal and casters. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You got the pedestal radiator brackets too right? When I ordered my ped I forgot the brackets. Had to wait another week to start my build.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> You got the pedestal radiator brackets too right? When I ordered my ped I forgot the brackets. Had to wait another week to start my build.


Yup. I probably added this case to my cart 10-20 times before I finalized it







.


----------



## Mega Man

Yeas I do that too. Was gonna get my tx10-d but the dish washer decided to die this weekend. So otw is new dish washer, stove, and microwave. Gotta pay that off before I get it :/

But on the bright side I showed my appliances not to screw with me


----------



## VSG

More TX10 cases


----------



## Mega Man

Soon. Soon. Not that I could not buy it now. But I like having a buffer in me bank you know ?

Sad that it will actually cost more then the appliances listed above right ?


----------



## VSG

Buffer in the bank? Pshhhhhh.

A TX10-D with rad mounts, HDD cages/mounts, fan mounts etc will be well over 1k easily though so I can understand not getting this right away. Now at least you got time to explore options and see what you need. Heck, I know a guy here who is selling a TX10


----------



## Mega Man

For what I want it is like 3k.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> For what I want it is like 3k.


I am assuming that's an exxageration? Even with a fully decked out TX-10D ($1105), 3 pedestals ($780) and every single rad/flex bay/HDD accessory in there it is impossible to go over $2500. Quite cheap









But like I said, an OCNer bought one and then realized it was too big. So you can get it for lower if you want.


----------



## exyia

man how do you guys tolerate the wait? It hasn't even been a day for me yet and I'm still anxious.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man how do you guys tolerate the wait? It hasn't even been a day for me yet and I'm still anxious.


I feel you. The good news for me is it's literally not possible for me to start my build till next weekend anyway as I'm still waiting for some watercooling gear to get back in stock and I''ll be away Thursday-Sunday this weekend. It helps when the case being delivered is not what's holding up your build







.


----------



## Nichismo

Sup guys, finished my build for the most part!

I had a hefty draft for a build log going, but I got lazy and diverted all my work to this rig. Last night, I had finished connecting the loop, but then disaster struck..... Both reservoirs werent screwed down tight enough!! can you believe I did that? coolant spilled everywhere, thankfully my power supply and everything else was mounted in the air, and nothing got wet. However, the lower pump and res is only mounted using adhesive mounting pads from swiftech. Thankfully, they feel just as strong as before, but im not quite sure how much coolant is still down there seeped into the cracks. Im gonna pour a little water down there to make sure its all clean and then take a vacuum to it. In the meantime, heres where im at!


----------



## wermad

Just stare and drool over other builds. Helps kill the time


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> For what I want it is like 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that's an exxageration? Even with a fully decked out TX-10D ($1105), 3 pedestals ($780) and every single rad/flex bay/HDD accessory in there it is impossible to go over $2500. Quite cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I said, an OCNer bought one and then realized it was too big. So you can get it for lower if you want.
Click to expand...

really i am not, this is not everything i want yet either, but the website cant do shipping



and i am willing to bet it will be more then 150 in shipping


----------



## VSG

I would love to see the contents of your cart


----------



## Mega Man

shhhhhh secret !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> shhhhhh secret !




Btw folks, as of 7/1/2014, there's no more TH10/MH10/T10


----------



## Mega Man

RIP my friends !


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> For what I want it is like 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that's an exxageration? Even with a fully decked out TX-10D ($1105), 3 pedestals ($780) and every single rad/flex bay/HDD accessory in there it is impossible to go over $2500. Quite cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I said, an OCNer bought one and then realized it was too big. So you can get it for lower if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really i am not, this is not everything i want yet either, but the website cant do shipping
> 
> 
> 
> and i am willing to bet it will be more then 150 in shipping
Click to expand...

easy to do,I have damn near that in just my cooling system.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP my friends !


Looks like the dropped $30 from the base price for these outgoing models.


----------



## Thrasher1016

I'm getting there!



Working on a weird way to get what I want, but I'm going to mildly OC my CPU (4770K) and do some tweaking with my RAM, what with having them under water and never having done that before...

BUT, no water on that GPU for now, because it's a 270X and it's not worth it.









More later. Glad to be killing a Caselabs again!

Thanks - T


----------



## VSG

Just saw that I won a CaseLabs T-Shirt









I can't DM over twitter since both parties need to follow each other, so just wondering who to send an email/PM to.


----------



## stren

Updated the list for June - congrats to our newest members:

@total90
@Machiyariko
@Archer206
@SRICE4904
@BenjaminBenj
@Nichismo
@VaporX - Always good to see hardware reps repping CL at shows lol - MSI had an S3 at CES also.
@chino1974


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks a bunch Stren







my S3 Mercury has been an absolute pleasure to work with. I may place an order for the pedestal this month!


----------



## total90

@stren

Thanks


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> @total90
> @Machiyariko
> @Archer206
> @SRICE4904
> @BenjaminBenj
> @Nichismo
> @VaporX - Always good to see hardware reps repping CL at shows lol - MSI had an S3 at CES also.
> @chino1974


Cool thanks, how do I add the thread link to my signature?


----------



## Nichismo

sorry, duplicate post


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> sorry, duplicate post


Code:



Code:


[center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/940461-official-case-labs-owners-club.html#post12374637"]*Official* [B]CaseLabs[/B] Owners Club![/URL][/center]


----------



## Pheozero

Someone want to lend me five grand so I can do dirty things to my S5? I only need like two R9 295X and a 5960X.

I promise I'll pay you back









It'll only take me 1000 weeks at $5/wk


----------



## vlps5122

Just bought a pedestal and 2 more 480 rads for my sm8. Pretty much just need 5960x to release now


----------



## lkramer

I will be joining the Case Labs Owners Club when I get my SM8 on July 8 (ordered June 20th, shipped June 30th). I feel like a child waiting for Christmas.

Will update with photos and a build log after I get the case.

But, for now, here is my order details:


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just saw that I won a CaseLabs T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't DM over twitter since both parties need to follow each other, so just wondering who to send an email/PM to.


Oh, if I knew that was you, I totally would have made the random name picker pick again.























Congrats! Thanks for messaging, I'll let Jim and Kevin know that we can send it when your next order is placed as you requested. Just please add a comment on your next order (they will verify the name from the email I send) about your shirt.


----------



## VSG

Lol of course I wouldn't have told you beforehand. Now I have to figure out what to do next time









Sure thing, will let them know when I place the order (Thursday likely but I imagine everyone's going to be off till Monday anyway).


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm about finished with a quick client build using a case labs s8. It's my first time with a case labs case, I chose it for the customer. I must say I'm extremely impressed with the overall quality and versatility. It really makes other popular cases like a 900D feel like a total turd it terms of build quality. Worth every penny. Perhaps someday soon I'll do a personal build in some sort of case labs case.


----------



## VSG

Hey James, how about you come over to Houston and help me out with the TX10-D then?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol of course I wouldn't have told you beforehand. Now I have to figure out what to do next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, will let them know when I place the order (Thursday likely but I imagine everyone's going to be off till Monday anyway).


Right on, and congrats again!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm about finished with a quick client build using a case labs s8. It's my first time with a case labs case, I chose it for the customer. I must say I'm extremely impressed with the overall quality and versatility. It really makes other popular cases like a 900D feel like a total turd it terms of build quality. Worth every penny. Perhaps someday soon I'll do a personal build in some sort of case labs case.


Awesome, thank you for the kind words! We take pride in our products and knowing that other people love them makes us keep doing what we're doing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm about finished with a quick client build using a case labs s8. It's my first time with a case labs case, I chose it for the customer. I must say I'm extremely impressed with the overall quality and versatility. It really makes other popular cases like a 900D feel like a total turd it terms of build quality. Worth every penny. Perhaps someday soon I'll do a personal build in some sort of case labs case.


STH10 FTWDA (for total world domination and annihilation)


----------



## Jameswalt1

A random glance through the S8 front window


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm about finished with a quick client build using a case labs s8. It's my first time with a case labs case, I chose it for the customer. I must say I'm extremely impressed with the overall quality and versatility. It really makes other popular cases like a 900D feel like a total turd it terms of build quality. Worth every penny. Perhaps someday soon I'll do a personal build in some sort of case labs case.
> 
> 
> 
> STH10 FTWDA (for total world domination and annihilation)
Click to expand...

qft


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm about finished with a quick client build using a case labs s8. It's my first time with a case labs case, I chose it for the customer. I must say I'm extremely impressed with the overall quality and versatility. It really makes other popular cases like a 900D feel like a total turd it terms of build quality. Worth every penny. Perhaps someday soon I'll do a personal build in some sort of case labs case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> A random glance through the S8 front window
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! And you took one nice case to start your initiation in the CaseLabs universe


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Nice! And you took one nice case to start your initiation in the CaseLabs universe


Yeah, like I said just a quick customer build, but definitely enough to wet my appetite. I can imagine the fun an STH10 FTWDA edition must be @wermad









After my next upcoming personal build (should start this month) I'll probably do a massive case labs build for myself based on the x99 platform with a ridiculous amount of loops etc.., something completely ridiculous


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, like I said just a quick customer build, but definitely enough to wet my appetite. I can imagine the fun an STH10 FTWDA edition must be @wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my next upcoming personal build (should start this month) I'll probably do a massive case labs build for myself based on the x99 platform with a ridiculous amount of loops etc.., something completely ridiculous


I can smell the "epicness"


----------



## CasP3r

My S5 arrived!







I'll post some photos and my first impressions when I get to put this bad boy together.


----------



## Nichismo

Went to town taking pictures with my new phone, hope they turn out okay!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

No pics yet as the case and some other gear hasn't arrived yet but I'll be getting started in the next 2-3 weeks. Decided to make a build log







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499524/build-log-puffs-punisher-s3-mini-itx-build

*EDIT:* Can anyone confirm if *these* will work on the pedestal side vents where the rads would be mounted in addition to the front flex bay?


----------



## wermad

Did some maintenance (dust cleaning







) and redid a few sections of my loop. Noticed the tube that was routed using the stock cable openings had this discoloration. Its probably a reaction with the rubber (edge trim guard). I'm using primochill advance. Never seen this happen before. I'm using different grommets now so I hope to avoid this (frozencpu.com grommets).

\


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did some maintenance (dust cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and redid a few sections of my loop. Noticed the tube that was routed using the stock cable openings had this discoloration. Its probably a reaction with the rubber (edge trim guard). I'm using primochill advance. Never seen this happen before. I'm using different grommets now so I hope to avoid this (frozencpu.com grommets).


I'm having the same problem with the same tubing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

acrylic, wermad..it's calling you


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, like I said just a quick customer build, but definitely enough to wet my appetite. I can imagine the fun an STH10 FTWDA edition must be @wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my next upcoming personal build (should start this month) I'll probably do a massive case labs build for myself based on the x99 platform with a ridiculous amount of loops etc.., something completely ridiculous


Awesome! I've been hoping you would do a Case Labs build James. And "something completely ridiculous" would be perfect


----------



## stickg1

Just got home from Atlanta, I now have everything I need to cool my CPU and GPU. Hopefully tomorrow I can start assembling!

In the mess is a heap of black BP and Barrow fittings, EK ZMT Neoprene tubing, XSPC 7970 block, Swiftech Apogee HD, Swiftech 240mm slim rad, Alphacool ST30 240mm, IC Diamond TIM, and not pictured is the EK D5/tube res combo.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> acrylic, wermad..it's calling you


Nope, tried it, hated it. My loop is way too complicated to do acrylic and I don't want to spend a ton of money on angled fittings. Just weird that the tube had a reaction with the rubber edge trim. Never had it before with other cases. Will see if the different grommets react the same way.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nope, tried it, hated it. My loop is way too complicated to do acrylic and I don't want to spend a ton of money on angled fittings. Just weird that the tube had a reaction with the rubber edge trim. Never had it before with other cases. Will see if the different grommets react the same way.


Just go hard line in the motherboard area/whatever is seen through the window. That's what I am planning on doing now.


----------



## wermad

That's my beef, the mb area is way too busy to run acrylic. I have a cpu, two ram, pch, & vrm blocks. It's too tight for bends as I learned with my previous acrylic loop, which has less blocks. You have to have a lot of patience and practice to get it right for complex loops. I blew through 24' of acrylic tube and called it quits immediately. Its just not my cup of tea.

Traditional tube is still much more flexible, cheaper, and with a bunch of available colors. My builds are never really about perfection but I try to make them nice and tidy and regular tube still works perfect for that imho


----------



## VSG

Ya, that's why I am still open till when I get the x99 boards and RAM.


----------



## Samtheman

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499470/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8-evga-classified-780ti-x-3-maximus-vi-extreme-crude-log#post_22509710


----------



## Samtheman

Can someone link me where I can purchase the casters for the Mercury S8. I found some on performancepc website, but the S8 wasn't listed as one of the models they worked on, so not sure if they just neglected to add "S8" to the product description, or if they do in deed need different casters.

Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Can someone link me where I can purchase the casters for the Mercury S8. I found some on performancepc website, but the S8 wasn't listed as one of the models they worked on, so not sure if they just neglected to add "S8" to the product description, or if they do in deed need different casters.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.caselabs-store.com/caster-kit/

Quote:


> Set of four caster. and 16 black oxide 10-32 screws. Rated at 75 lbs each with wheel locks.
> 
> This part fits: all Cases and Pedestals


----------



## sdmf74

Where do you guys get those decals post#7984, ie "classified" if you dont me askin??


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Where do you guys get those decals post#7984, ie "classified" if you dont me askin??


They come with Classified products from EVGA, like motherboards and GPUs


----------



## VSG

Didn't get them with my cards.


----------



## sdmf74

I didn't get one with my K¦ngP¦n card either


----------



## gdubc

Maybe just motherboards cuz neither of my classies came with them either. Just a dumb poster....


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Where do you guys get those decals post#7984, ie "classified" if you dont me askin??


It was custom made, it did not come with any of my cards. If you notice it reads Classified^3 as in TriSLI. Thought was cooler than displaying CaseLabs logo. Don't you think?


----------



## stickg1

Well I've started on mine, unfortunately I'm short a few parts, but one perk of having a large desk and a small case is that I have a functional waterloop, but didn't mount the pump or res inside the case yet. I do like the the all black though. I have one 240mm rad running right now, adding a 2nd later, but I'm folding CPU and GPU for about an hour now and my GPU temps dropped drastically over air, my CPU is about the same though. One more rad should help with that and I will analyze the CPU block mount. I will have more updates in my build log!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I've started on mine, unfortunately I'm short a few parts, but one perk of having a large desk and a small case is that I have a functional waterloop, but didn't mount the pump or res inside the case yet. I do like the the all black though. I have one 240mm rad running right now, adding a 2nd later, but I'm folding CPU and GPU for about an hour now and my GPU temps dropped drastically over air, my CPU is about the same though. One more rad should help with that and I will analyze the CPU block mount. I will have more updates in my build log!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a mighty nice pump/res combo you go there.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I've started on mine, unfortunately I'm short a few parts, but one perk of having a large desk and a small case is that I have a functional waterloop, but didn't mount the pump or res inside the case yet. I do like the the all black though. I have one 240mm rad running right now, adding a 2nd later, but I'm folding CPU and GPU for about an hour now and my GPU temps dropped drastically over air, my CPU is about the same though. One more rad should help with that and I will analyze the CPU block mount. I will have more updates in my build log!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll be "that dude": needs a Monsta rad





















(j/k).


----------



## stickg1

Lol, I aint fittin any monstas in here. In fact I've installed the second radiator and my fittings came but I still can't fit everything in the case. I need one of those radiator mounting brackets and trim my cables again.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Lol, I aint fittin any monstas in here. In fact I've installed the second radiator and my fittings came but I still can't fit everything in the case. I need one of those radiator mounting brackets and trim my cables again.


Yeahhhh...

As one who (once) stuffed that and more into an S3, I'll tell you now the ATX and EPS cables alone are almost 2x too long!

Thanks - T


----------



## stickg1

Well for now it's just stuck to the outside of the case, lol. I'll figure out a permanent solution, for now I will keep folding and get back to work!


----------



## Pheozero

How do you like that ZMT tubing? I have two packages of it, but haven't gotten a chance to install it yet.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I've started on mine, unfortunately I'm short a few parts, but one perk of having a large desk and a small case is that I have a functional waterloop, but didn't mount the pump or res inside the case yet. I do like the the all black though. I have one 240mm rad running right now, adding a 2nd later, but I'm folding CPU and GPU for about an hour now and my GPU temps dropped drastically over air, my CPU is about the same though. One more rad should help with that and I will analyze the CPU block mount. I will have more updates in my build log!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That socket is crazy close to the card...you would never fit a half decent aircooler in there.

Luckily aircooling is for the weak.

You should seriously consider a nice machine plexi bridge from the CPU to the GPU,It would look soooo good.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> How do you like that ZMT tubing? I have two packages of it, but haven't gotten a chance to install it yet.


I actually love the tubing. It's kind of tough to get the clamp end of the compression fitting over but it bends and cuts like a dream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> That socket is crazy close to the card...you would never fit a half decent aircooler in there.
> 
> Luckily aircooling is for the weak.


I was running a Silverstone NT-06 on it before the block installed. The heatpipes would touch the GPU, I think that's what killed my first 750ti. Now it's no longer an issue.

I don't like the socket placement. Most boards have it much farther away now. Seems like a design flaw IMO.

It's kind of a mess in terms of cables and obviously not being able to mount my pump/res inside the case, but the performance is great! When I get another few hours of free time in the next week or so I will tidy up and get it permanently mounted.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I tend to get everything fitted and then make the loom,You tend to give cables more length than they need if you do it early and guess the positioning of stuff.

Just my opinion,it may help with any future planning


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well for now it's just stuck to the outside of the case, lol. I'll figure out a permanent solution, for now I will keep folding and get back to work!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your pump sticking out like my fan controller sticking out.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I tend to get everything fitted and then make the loom,You tend to give cables more length than they need if you do it early and guess the positioning of stuff.
> 
> Just my opinion,it may help with any future planning


Yeah I jumped the gun on the cables, now it will be even more difficult to do. So I guess I will just make all new cables, that or just find a pump top, mount the pump at the bottom of the case pushing directly into the front rad, then buy a 2nd cap for the EK X3 res and install a separate tube res where I can fit it. That's always an option. I'm going to leave it alone for a few days and hopefully I will conjure a solution. For now I need a beer.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I tend to get everything fitted and then make the loom,You tend to give cables more length than they need if you do it early and guess the positioning of stuff.
> 
> Just my opinion,it may help with any future planning
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I jumped the gun on the cables, now it will be even more difficult to do. So I guess I will just make all new cables, that or just find a pump top, mount the pump at the bottom of the case pushing directly into the front rad, then buy a 2nd cap for the EK X3 res and install a separate tube res where I can fit it. That's always an option. I'm going to leave it alone for a few days and hopefully I will conjure a solution. For now I need a beer.
Click to expand...

This ia what i would do in your situation.

Take a 90 off the top rad,use a vid connector or a long d plug,put a 90 on that then connect the res using a 10mm male to male with a return tube,the whole lot will be suspended and you wont hear a thing.

Also,it will look cool.


----------



## stickg1

I think I understand what you mean, and this would suspend the res in the air, in place, and then I could shoggy sandwich the pump with a regular top at the bottom of the case? Or are you thinking I could suspend the entire pump/res combo in the air?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think I understand what you mean, and this would suspend the res in the air, in place, and then I could shoggy sandwich the pump with a regular top at the bottom of the case? Or are you thinking I could suspend the entire pump/res combo in the air?


The entire unit.

No vibration and,if done cleanly,kinda special,get the tube done on the backside so you wont see it and voila,job done.

I would hesitate if it was a chinese stamped steel horrorwobble case or something but the Alu is plenty thick and wont deform on the S3.

If you are concerned about sag then rotate the front rad ports down and connect one of the to the pump out ,the hose will prop the whole thing up.


----------



## stickg1

Not a bad idea, I think I'm going to get the multi-port top and a little inner res tube so I can return coolant through the top and still use the extra ports for filling/maintenance. Then with a series of adapters I can space and mount the res to avoid the wires and other components. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sdmf74

I was really hopin they would do a July4th coupon code of some sort, not complainin but this case is just a little out of my league being laid off and all and every little bit helps. With that being said I pulled it together anyway and I'm glad I did. I know I will have no regrets. Now I know what you guys mean about the anticipation, It's killin me. It seems like im constantly goin over in my head how im gonna do this rebuild/Loop. This will be my first "real" custom loop. A few months ago I expanded my H220 to my GPU.

I opted for the 2 tone Merlin SM8 white ext./black Int.










Cant wait to join the club, I will take some pics once I get it and get my loop installed. Hopefully by the time it arrives The elusive MCP50X will be available







If not I may have to go with something else but I'm struggling to decide on a reservoir let alone a pump.

I'm kinda curious if my SM8 will arrive flat or built. I didnt see any options when ordering and wasnt sure if there's a price difference but either way I dont mind


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Guys I'm looking to get a pump cover for my D5. I need something that will work with *this* pump top as I already have it in hand. Is the bitspower D5 mod kit my only option? Not thrilled about paying $50 just to cover my pump.

Also, does Bitspower have the only Matte Black compression fittings?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Guys I'm looking to get a pump cover for my D5. I need something that will work with *this* pump top as I already have it in hand. Is the bitspower D5 mod kit my only option? Not thrilled about paying $50 just to cover my pump.
> 
> Also, does Bitspower have the only Matte Black compression fittings?


I found that anything that started to look good was ....you guessed it...$50 a copy

on the upside they are very well made with very high quality anodized/plate


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Guys I'm looking to get a pump cover for my D5. I need something that will work with *this* pump top as I already have it in hand. Is the bitspower D5 mod kit my only option? Not thrilled about paying $50 just to cover my pump.
> 
> Also, does Bitspower have the only Matte Black compression fittings?


With the Bitspower top your only option is the Bistpower mod kit. But they are very well made and good looking. What color are you aiming for?

To answer your question on the fittings, i need to know if you're going on soft or hard tubing?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm kinda curious if my SM8 will arrive flat or built


I am wondering that too.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm kinda curious if my SM8 will arrive flat or built.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> I am wondering that too.


From what I remember, sdmf74 since you're located in the US, it should be shipped built since the shipping cost is the same. lkramer, you're in Canada so it should be flat packed because for us Canadians there's cost difference.


----------



## sdmf74

Right on







- Rep+


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> From what I remember, sdmf74 since you're located in the US, it should be shipped built since the shipping cost is the same. lkramer, you're in Canada so it should be flat packed because for us Canadians there's cost difference.


Thanks.

I remember the international quote and there was a big cost difference for us Canadians. But, I opted to have it shipped to my American address instead, because it was much cheaper, especially if I get away with not paying the Canadian taxes at the border.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> From what I remember, sdmf74 since you're located in the US, it should be shipped built since the shipping cost is the same. lkramer, you're in Canada so it should be flat packed because for us Canadians there's cost difference.


I live in California not far from Caselabs themselves and my S8 came flat. Not sure which caess come built though. Could have been due to case size tho not shipping distance


----------



## wermad

My sth10 came flat. I think the site indicates if the case is flat packed or not. The old and eol Th10 was sent whole. It's a bit scary sending it whole. If the sender doesn't pack it well, the shipper can damage it easily. Something I learned with my old th10







.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I found that anything that started to look good was ....you guessed it...$50 a copy
> on the upside they are very well made with very high quality anodized/plate


Haha I actually have that exact blue mod kit it just doesn't go with my color scheme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> With the Bitspower top your only option is the Bistpower mod kit. But they are very well made and good looking. What color are you aiming for?


Probably just black since the pump is going to be down in my pedestal not seen much. Plus black I could always reuse with another loop in the future.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My sth10 came flat. I think the site indicates if the case is flat packed or not. The old and eol Th10 was sent whole. It's a bit scary sending it whole. If the sender doesn't pack it well, the shipper can damage it easily. Something I learned with my old th10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree that it is a bit scary sending a big case whole, especially if the sender does not pack it well. I too have learned that a large package can be easily damaged easily if not packed right. I had a side panel for Corsair 300R shipped via UPS from California to Canada and when it arrived, the side panel was dented near the rear of it.

What happened with your old th10?


----------



## wermad

Bought it used, got dented during shipping, insurance claim was pita.

I'm glad my sth10 was flat packed. It was great putting it together


----------



## X-Nine

Cases that are flat packed are indicated on the site. The SM8 should be sent built already. All of the old Magnum series is shipped assembled as well, since they are riveted. The TH10A is shipped flat packed as Jim changed the design a little and it's now screwed together.

The only company that I can think of that packages their product better than us is Murderbox, but they use wooden crates, so shipping is much more expensive (though the MKII is worth every penny, it's one gorgeous beast). We try to delivery man proof our products as much as possible and we've had little issue with items arriving damaged. We also insure everything that's sent out, so if it arrives damaged, we can make sure our clients receive a replacement without the headache of shipping everything back.


----------



## stickg1

My little guy made it just fine fully assembled, pretty impressive, I remember it like it was yesterday. Sigh....









I ordered the necessary fittings and extensions needed to suspend my pump/res in the air inside the case! Should be here Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Bought it used, got dented during shipping, insurance claim was pita.
> 
> I'm glad my sth10 was flat packed. It was great putting it together


i dont mind the minor flaws, i love my th10 ! now i need to find a place to buy 24ga by the roll


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nope, tried it, hated it. My loop is way too complicated to do acrylic and I don't want to spend a ton of money on angled fittings. Just weird that the tube had a reaction with the rubber edge trim. Never had it before with other cases. Will see if the different grommets react the same way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did some maintenance (dust cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and redid a few sections of my loop. Noticed the tube that was routed using the stock cable openings had this discoloration. Its probably a reaction with the rubber (edge trim guard). I'm using primochill advance. Never seen this happen before. I'm using different grommets now so I hope to avoid this (frozencpu.com grommets).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> \


My white primochill LRT did this also with both the gromments from case labs and the ones from both PPC and FCPU. I thought it was just my white tubing. but wondered why it turned red and it actually looks like rust.. I think it is something with the tubing!!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I need some thoughts on what to use to connect two ACool UT60 rads in my S3 pedestal. Are there any extender fittings I could use or just regular tubing/fittings?


----------



## somebadlemonade

i'd put a quick disconnect just so i could put the tubing on before it even goes into the pedestal.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I need some thoughts on what to use to connect two ACool UT60 rads in my S3 pedestal. Are there any extender fittings I could use or just regular tubing/fittings?


You might want to check out Ronsanut's S3+pedestal video build logs on YouTube. I think he used a combination of extension fittings and a Bitspower telescoping fitting.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> You might want to check out Ronsanut's S3+pedestal video build logs on YouTube. I think he used a combination of extension fittings and a Bitspower telescoping fitting.


Found it!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35775

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## vlps5122

are the hd casters much bigger than the standard ones?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> are the hd casters much bigger than the standard ones?


the HD Casters are Heavy Duty unlike standard casters


----------



## Mega Man

I think he is asking about the actual size ie are they larger


----------



## FrancisJF

Oh....



thinking the right one is HD and left one is standard....or the other way around...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> thinking the right one is HD and left one is standard....or the other way around...


nice picture find, thanks. decided to go with the HD ones to be safe, i think my sm8 may be pushing around 75 lbs fully loaded

edit: oops standard casters support 75 lbs per wheel not total, so either pair should be no problem for any pc case, unless someone creates a 300 lb monstrosity


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> nice picture find, thanks. decided to go with the HD ones to be safe, i think my sm8 may be pushing around 75 lbs fully loaded
> 
> edit: oops standard casters support 75 lbs per wheel not total, so either pair should be no problem for any pc case, unless someone creates a 300 lb monstrosity


FWIW, I think one of the reviews on the CL website said that the HD casters look comically large on anything but the biggest cases.







I think the regular casters will be fine for an SM8.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> FWIW, I think one of the reviews on the CL website said that the HD casters look comically large on anything but the biggest cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the regular casters will be fine for an SM8.


yeah i actually switched to the standard ones after i found out they support 75 lbs each not total, although my case will be rather large standing at 32.79 inches with the ped and casters







.


----------



## Ixander

I think the main difference between the casters is that the HD casters are better if you have carpet in your house.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I don't like the look of the casters myself. I want a more designed look.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just fell in love with the corsair quad 295x2 350D build and my attraction towards SFF is growing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue I see with the "Demon" is how the psu is covering up the air for the bottom card. These are hybrid coolers so airflow is still needed to the card itself (along with the radiators). The S5 would do a fabulous job at this, just can't see myself spending the cash on it. Maybe CL show do a slightly smaller S5 and that could save on cost (ie S4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Something to slot in between the S3 and S5. Its hard to drop $300+ on a SFF case for me knowing mass produced case are cheaper, but hey, some do. I did like the node 804 from fractal as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I found better than 350D on Obsidian Series club.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler[


----------



## VSG

So anyone have dimensions for both the casters? I want to make sure I have the HD ones here.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So anyone have dimensions for both the casters? I want to make sure I have the HD ones here.


Found information about casters.
Quote:


> Exterior dimensions shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75'' (19mm) to height, optional standard casters add 2.6'' (67mm) and HD Casters add 3'' (76mm)


----------



## wermad

Some alternatives for casters:

http://www.coolcasters.com/

Eying these for my STH10 when it goes on the floor:





Since my STH10 does have some heft on top (two psu's and two rads), I'll picking up the CL platform too.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some alternatives for casters:
> 
> http://www.coolcasters.com/
> 
> Eying these for my STH10 when it goes on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my STH10 does have some heft on top (two psu's and two rads), I'll picking up the CL platform too.


that caster, is sooo... your color ..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some alternatives for casters:
> 
> http://www.coolcasters.com/
> 
> Eying these for my STH10 when it goes on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my STH10 does have some heft on top (two psu's and two rads), I'll picking up the CL platform too.


You found green casters with accents to match your Cougars....unbelievable









Those Hex head pins are sharp looking as well.


----------



## wermad

They have a bunch of different styles but those green ones are appealing for my case.

These are nice but only one color:

"WiFi"





Each supports 50 Kg (~110lbs), so four would be able to hold up 200Kg (440Lbs)!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They have a bunch of different styles but those green ones are appealing for my case.
> 
> These are nice but only one color:
> 
> "WiFi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each supports 50 Kg (~110lbs), so four would be able to hold up 200Kg (440Lbs)!


My C2 with quad, 3 PSU, WC etc is 122lbs, how much is that CL of yours?


----------



## wermad

Guesstimate ~75-100lbs


----------



## VSG

My empty case weighs over 100 lbs I bet! If those dimensions above are true, for some reason I got the SD casters on my TX10-D and not the HD ones they are supposed to come with. I need to confirm this with Jim. It would be ridiculously hard to lay down this thing on its side to replace casters









Anyone had their thumbscrews in the front get stuck enough that a screwdriver just strips them? I tried WD-40 as well but nothing. Got a few screws that are limiting my usage of the flexbays on both sides.


----------



## X-Nine

TX10 weighs in at 70lbs. If it were made of steel you can sure bet it would weigh almost twice as much. Build then muscles!


----------



## VSG

But I got an extended top and pedestal in there as well









Seriously though, it's more the height of the thing with low center of gravity that makes it hard to tip over than the weight itself.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> My empty case weighs over 100 lbs I bet! If those dimensions above are true, for some reason I got the SD casters on my TX10-D and not the HD ones they are supposed to come with. I need to confirm this with Jim. It would be ridiculously hard to lay down this thing on its side to replace casters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had their thumbscrews in the front get stuck enough that a screwdriver just strips them? I tried WD-40 as well but nothing. Got a few screws that are limiting my usage of the flexbays on both sides.


----------



## VSG

I assume you haven't read my previous post lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I assume you haven't read my previous post lol.


...well...no good deed and all hehe. I started the post and had to tend to a kid. Oh well, it's the model I am looking to order myself.


----------



## VSG

Definitely go for it. It will double as a nursery for aforementioned kid if that's applicable


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Definitely go for it. It will double as a nursery for aforementioned kid if that's applicable


Oh yeah right...and give up two monsta's? Pbbbt...I think not.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So anyone have dimensions for both the casters? I want to make sure I have the HD ones here.


How in the heck did you strip the threads on the case where the flexbays are? Did you use a drill or something?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*
> 
> How in the heck did you strip the threads on the case where the flexbays are? Did you use a drill or something?


Not the threads, the thumb screws themselves. I used a precision screwdriver and went up in size when nothing was working, just started stripping the heads. I will try using a diesel and cutting a larger flat slot in so I can use a bigger flat head screwdriver with WD-40.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But I got an extended top and pedestal in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's more the height of the thing with low center of gravity that makes it hard to tip over than the weight itself.


Well, of you're looking for a little extra income, my gf and I will be looking for a new place to live in the not too distant future.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, of you're looking for a little extra income, my gf and I will be looking for a new place to live in the not too distant future.


Too late, Stick already paid the deposit. But if you can get some of the pets from vet school/clinic then we can talk more


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But I got an extended top and pedestal in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's more the height of the thing with low center of gravity that makes it hard to tip over than the weight itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of you're looking for a little extra income, my gf and I will be looking for a new place to live in the not too distant future.
Click to expand...

you forget x longroadtrip and i live near you. we may have a room for rent

i met long, we need to meet soon ,


----------



## gdubc

I'm thinking about moving down that way as well. Housing here in Loveland is getting downright ridiculous. Maybe I need to get a bigger Caselabs....


----------



## Mega Man

translation,

i want to sell my house and make lots of monies !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But I got an extended top and pedestal in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's more the height of the thing with low center of gravity that makes it hard to tip over than the weight itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of you're looking for a little extra income, my gf and I will be looking for a new place to live in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you forget x longroadtrip and i live near you. we may have a room for rent
> 
> i met long, we need to meet soon ,
Click to expand...

just to be clear, i kids, wife would killz me !


----------



## Ragsters

A lot of Casters talk going on here. I have a set of HD casters from Caselabs that I need to get rid of. PM me if interested.


----------



## VSG

So remember those stripped thumb screws I mentioned yesterday? I took my Dremel, lubed up the screw areas real good, put on a metal cutting blade and went to town on the screws so as to create an opening big enough for a large flat head screwdriver. 30 minutes later, all the stripped screws (8 of them in fact) are no longer an issue


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So remember those stripped thumb screws I mentioned yesterday? I took my Dremel, lubed up the screw areas real good, put on a metal cutting blade and went to town on the screws so as to create an opening big enough for a large flat head screwdriver. 30 minutes later, all the stripped screws (8 of them in fact) are no longer an issue


Item on the top of geggeg's next xmas list: Set of screw drivers.


----------



## VSG

Nah, these screws must have had some sort of voodoo curse on them. I had "borrowed" a set of screwdrivers from work that had been shaped from a block of metal (mucho grande, mucho precision, mucho expensive) and even those weren't enough for these. So I resorted to brute force to get what I wanted, quite fitting given the American holiday weekend









Edit:


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> After my next upcoming personal build (should start this month) I'll probably do a massive case labs build for myself based on the x99 platform with a ridiculous amount of loops etc.., something completely ridiculous


As always, looking forward to seeing your work. That last part kind of sounds like my build... Except without the X99 stuff.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nah, these screws must have had some sort of voodoo curse on them. I had "borrowed" a set of screwdrivers from work that had been shaped from a block of metal (mucho grande, mucho precision, mucho expensive) and even those weren't enough for these. So I resorted to brute force to get what I wanted, quite fitting given the American holiday weekend


If you have enough surface area to lock on to (shouldn't be a problem with thumbscrews), you should get away with using locking pliers:



I've even managed to undo regular screw with these (sticking out maybe 2 millimeters).


----------



## vhsownsbeta




----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> If you have enough surface area to lock on to (shouldn't be a problem with thumbscrews), you should get away with using locking pliers:
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2086142/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I've even managed to undo regular screw with these (sticking out maybe 2 millimeters).


I tried those and needle nose pliers but there isn't enough grip given there is very little distance before you hit the flex bay solid covers that these screws were on. I am good now but it might help others though, thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*


love the name !


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*


HOLD ON! What colour is that?!


----------



## Mega Man

looks like primer gray


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Too late, Stick already paid the deposit. But if you can get some of the pets from vet school/clinic then we can talk more


LOL

I'm just waiting for a job relocation..


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I never thought primer gray would look so good by itself haha!


----------



## gdubc

Caselabs....beautiful no matter what color!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> HOLD ON! What colour is that?!


Gunmetal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I never thought primer gray would look so good by itself haha!


Yeah, maybe I should dial down the ringflash a bit. It is quite light though.


----------



## Anoxy

So i accidentally scratched my Grey SM8 pretty badly.

Does CaseLabs sell touch up paint or anything to fix it'? It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't on the front panel


----------



## Mega Man

1 you can not touch up powder coating ( to my knowledge, if i am wrong i am sure i will be told )

2 the reason is it is literally plastic dust sprayed on your case, then baked in an oven so it melts the plastic on it.

however if your color is still being made you can order another front though.


----------



## kgtuning

Yeah I touched up my top chassis section with car model paint where I cut it but like Mega said I'd order a new one IMO.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I need a recommendation for a good 140mm fan to be used as an exhaust at the back of my S3. I'll have two AP-15's intaking air from the front through a rad but the 140mm in the rear will be my only exhaust in the case so I want something that move a decent amount of air but isn't very loud.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 you can not touch up powder coating ( to my knowledge, if i am wrong i am sure i will be told )
> 
> 2 the reason is it is literally plastic dust sprayed on your case, then baked in an oven so it melts the plastic on it.
> 
> however if your color is still being made you can order another front though.


Thanks. So I guess the question is, is the new Gunmetal color identical to the old Grey color? And if not, does CaseLabs have any front panels left in Grey? Perhaps that is something I should contact CL about directly.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks. So I guess the question is, is the new Gunmetal color identical to the old Grey color? And if not, does CaseLabs have any front panels left in Grey? Perhaps that is something I should contact CL about directly.


New gunmetal is quite different, they only switched because their provider of the grey powder was being inconsistent with color. So you may have a hard time getting that same color from them. On the positive side, 2-tone CL case


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I need a recommendation for a good 140mm fan to be used as an exhaust at the back of my S3. I'll have two AP-15's intaking air from the front through a rad but the 140mm in the rear will be my only exhaust in the case so I want something that move a decent amount of air but isn't very loud.


Funny you should mention that, I just posted this earlier today:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Everyone who has the Phanteks 140 HP/SP/XP fans seem to love them. I went with the Cougars because of a great deal on Newegg and found these work really, really well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say no to that?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 you can not touch up powder coating ( to my knowledge, if i am wrong i am sure i will be told )
> 
> 2 the reason is it is literally plastic dust sprayed on your case, then baked in an oven so it melts the plastic on it.
> 
> however if your color is still being made you can order another front though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So I guess the question is, is the new Gunmetal color identical to the old Grey color? And if not, does CaseLabs have any front panels left in Grey? Perhaps that is something I should contact CL about directly.
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

I second the Cougars. Excellent fans.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Funny you should mention that, I just posted this earlier today:


Those look nice. But I'd need ones without the orange corners. Don't want any colors other than black, white and silver/grey in my build.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Those look nice. But I'd need ones without the orange corners. Don't want any colors other than black, white and silver/grey in my build.


Those can be removed easily, or you can just stick them on the back of your rad mount like I did. Newegg keeps bringing them at 30-40% discounts so at <$12/fan, they are a steal.

Depending on the FPI of your rads, you can also go with the Phanteks PH-140SP or -XP models which come in a variety of color.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those can be removed easily, or you can just stick them on the back of your rad mount like I did. Newegg keeps bringing them at 30-40% discounts so at <$12/fan, they are a steal.
> 
> Depending on the FPI of your rads, you can also go with the Phanteks PH-140SP or -XP models which come in a variety of color.


If they were for my rad's I wouldn't care about the color but I have AP-15's for my rads. I just need one 140mm fan to be used as an exhaust on my S3 so the whole fan will be visible.


----------



## VSG

If just for exhaust, get an air flow optimized fan instead. Corsair AF140?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I second the Cougars. Excellent fans.


We need our fan club. Look, shirts already available


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I second the Cougars. Excellent fans.
> 
> 
> 
> We need our fan club. Look, shirts already available
Click to expand...

:lachen:

Is there really no fan club? Seems like we could have way too much fun with a Cougar Club


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If just for exhaust, get an air flow optimized fan instead. Corsair AF140?


Ahh forgot about the Corsair AF series. Thanks







.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there really no fan club? Seems like we could have way too much fun with a Cougar Club


Why does your smiley never work in actual posts but does so when quoted?



I can definitely see a nice Cougar club with exclusive membership happening








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Ahh forgot about the Corsair AF series. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No problem!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I second the Cougars. Excellent fans.
> 
> 
> 
> We need our fan club. Look, shirts already available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there really no fan club? Seems like we could have way too much fun with a Cougar Club
Click to expand...

he is right XD i see the spelling in his post


----------



## wermad

Mmmmmmmmm....cougars:


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, I was hoping to perhaps get some input and ideas on a little change id like to make.

I have the bottom right pump/res combo "mounted" very unsatisfactory.

Since I have a heatsink housing installed, my options were somewhat limited. Ive bought EK anti vibration hardware kits, and their DDC uni mounts, which its currently assembled in. But my first mounting plan ended up not working so I ended up using a Swiftech adhesive foam pad thats included with their DDC pumps underneath the EK uni mount.



Anyone know how I could have a more permanent or solid mounting method for that same general area?

for the pump on the left, I have it mounted on EK DDC uni and then attached to one of these:



I was going to do the exact same thing for the second pump, and just attach it to a 120mm caselabs accessory mount in the corner, but the top of the tube hits the graphics card! so I had to use what im doing now.

any suggestions would be really appreciated


----------



## SDMODNoob

Finally finished up the case swap and new parts!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thrasher1016

You want 140mm case exhaust, boy?

Then get one of THESE and make your manhood stand taller than ever before!!!

No but seriously, I really like mine. Works great, and the dual RPM setting is nice!

Thanks - T


----------



## B NEGATIVE

140mm fan?



Alu blades you say?

Indeed.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 140mm fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Alu blades you say?
> 
> Indeed.


That does look pretty sweet







.

On a side note, what do you guys prefer to use for fan wire management? I've got a Scythe Kaze Master Fan Controller from an old build that I'll probably use but I'm wondering what you guys use to connect all your fans to your controllers. I've seen some fan hubs out there but I've never used any before so I'm looking for some good recommendations.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But I got an extended top and pedestal in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's more the height of the thing with low center of gravity that makes it hard to tip over than the weight itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> TX10 weighs in at 70lbs. If it were made of steel you can sure bet it would weigh almost twice as much. Build then muscles!


@geggeg What do you think my weighs with 4 560 UT60's, 2 ea 180*3, 2 ea 420's and a Mora 140*9 with extended top, the huge reservoirs, 50 hard drives and 3 pedestals?? I am scared to even think about how much it will wiegh filled with water!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That does look pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a side note, what do you guys prefer to use for fan wire management? I've got a Scythe Kaze Master Fan Controller from an old build that I'll probably use but I'm wondering what you guys use to connect all your fans to your controllers. I've seen some fan hubs out there but I've never used any before so I'm looking for some good recommendations.


Get a AQ6


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Get a AQ6


I get that I can use different fan controllers than what I have. But does everyone connect each rad fan individually to their controllers or are you using hubs in between? I'm just thinking for wire management purposes plus the fact that I'll have 4 fans in my Pedestal that will have to connect all the way up to the fan controller at the top of my S3.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That does look pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a side note, what do you guys prefer to use for fan wire management? I've got a Scythe Kaze Master Fan Controller from an old build that I'll probably use but I'm wondering what you guys use to connect all your fans to your controllers. I've seen some fan hubs out there but I've never used any before so I'm looking for some good recommendations.


I use NZXT Grids for 3 pins and the Swiftech PWM splitter for the 4 pin PWM fans. Be aware that you need to do this to the NZXT Grid:



Whoever designed this had the tachometer trace going to all the 10 channels so your controller can't read RPM correctly. Chop off all but 1 of the tach wires and then be sure keep that one channel occupied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @geggeg What do you think my weighs with 4 560 UT60's, 2 ea 180*3, 2 ea 420's and a Mora 140*9 with extended top, the huge reservoirs, 50 hard drives and 3 pedestals?? I am scared to even think about how much it will wiegh filled with water!!!


You are also excessively insane so I can't say anything else about that









I am positive your build once complete will be > 100 kg easily. Still don't see why you need all them rads given you are going to be operating the hardware at stock/near stock but hey- go for it! I would say you are a prime candidate for the SD platform, I am considering one also since I realized I have the standard casters on mine for some reason.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I get that I can use different fan controllers than what I have. But does everyone connect each rad fan individually to their controllers or are you using hubs in between? I'm just thinking for wire management purposes plus the fact that I'll have 4 fans in my Pedestal that will have to connect all the way up to the fan controller at the top of my S3.


I like cutting the fan wires off to a custom length and then making a harness with only 1 RPM wire connected then having 1 cable going down to the harness a little work but makes cable management easier..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I use NZXT Grids for 3 pins and the Swiftech PWM splitter for the 4 pin PWM fans. Be aware that you need to do this to the NZXT Grid:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever designed this had the tachometer trace going to all the 10 channels so your controller can't read RPM correctly. Chop off all but 1 of the tach wires and then be sure keep that one channel occupied.
> You are also excessively insane so I can't say anything else about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive your build once complete will be > 100 kg easily. Still don't see why you need all them rads given you are going to be operating the hardware at stock/near stock but hey- go for it! I would say you are a prime candidate for the SD platform, I am considering one also since I realized I have the standard casters on mine for some reason.


Actually when I am home from work I plan on pushing it has hard as i can using the sub-ambient water. just going to stay above dew point!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually when I am home from work I plan on pushing it has hard as i can using the sub-ambient water. just going to stay above dew point!!


Doesn't that make the point of more rads even worse? Now you have more surface area interacting with the relatively hotter ambient so your rads will actually be heating up the loop.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I use NZXT Grids for 3 pins and the Swiftech PWM splitter for the 4 pin PWM fans. Be aware that you need to do this to the NZXT Grid:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever designed this had the tachometer trace going to all the 10 channels so your controller can't read RPM correctly. Chop off all but 1 of the tach wires and then be sure keep that one channel occupied.
> You are also excessively insane so I can't say anything else about that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I like cutting the fan wires off to a custom length and then making a harness with only 1 RPM wire connected then having 1 cable going down to the harness a little work but makes cable management easier..


Lol I was afraid of these kind of responses. I have so little time to even put this build together that doing all kinds of custom work is LAST on my list of things I want to do. I'd gladly pay more money for the convenience of not having to do the work myself at this point. There just isn't enough time in the day







.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Doesn't that make the point of more rads even worse? Now you have more surface area interacting with the relatively hotter ambient so your rads will actually be heating up the loop.


the rads are to cool the hot side of the TEC chiller.... and 2 are for the GPU's


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> the rads are to cool the hot side of the TEC chiller.... and 2 are for the GPU's


Got it, thanks. That makes a lot more sense now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Lol I was afraid of these kind of responses. I have so little time to even put this build together that doing all kinds of custom work is LAST on my list of things I want to do. I'd gladly pay more money for the convenience of not having to do the work myself at this point. There just isn't enough time in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you are not bother about knowing the RPMs of the fans, then just hook them up to any fan splitter and call it a day. You can still get control by reducing voltage/PWM.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Almost done. Still some small stuff to figure out/fix.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 140mm fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Alu blades you say?
> 
> Indeed.


Looks like a great way to lose your finger tbh...

Great idea B!


----------



## VSG

Can I request suggestions on colors for an exterior of the TX10-D? Interiors are black (as is the exterior for now):

Here is a picture of the samples. I reduced it to a 5 MP picture to retain detail and yet not overwhelm the page so please excuse the size if it is too big for your screen:



They got many more colors obviously, I was thinking of something in the brown-grey family so got more of those. The rest are just an indication of the other color families available. Not in there is a copper strain that they had run out of samples for. Now I currently have everything in black and am planning to keep the interior black for now due to their single color minimum charge policies. So now I am requesting suggestions from everyone here and elsewhere. I currently have no preference, so will definitely weigh in suggestions before making my decision. Please bear in mind that I still need to give the place a test sample to see if they can do a good job so nothing is guaranteed.Thanks!


----------



## Barefooter

I really like the Silver Vein, the first one in upper left.

These guys have awesome powders too, and will send you samples.

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I really like the Silver Vein, the first one in upper left.
> 
> These guys have awesome powders too, and will send you samples.
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/


Thanks for the vote. This place was actually recommended from Prismatic Powders. I can go with other colors if I provide the powder but they have a stocking fee, the rate reduces by 15% only and it would actually be way more expensive that way









The rate is 2.5 cents per square inch for all these colors and many more. Some special colors cost more. They also have a minimum of $195 per color.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Almost done. Still some small stuff to figure out/fix.


looking good!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can I request suggestions on colors for an exterior of the TX10-D? Interiors are black (as is the exterior for now):
> 
> Here is a picture of the samples. I reduced it to a 5 MP picture to retain detail and yet not overwhelm the page so please excuse the size if it is too big for your screen:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> They got many more colors obviously, I was thinking of something in the brown-grey family so got more of those. The rest are just an indication of the other color families available. Not in there is a copper strain that they had run out of samples for. Now I currently have everything in black and am planning to keep the interior black for now due to their single color minimum charge policies. So now I am requesting suggestions from everyone here and elsewhere. I currently have no preference, so will definitely weigh in suggestions before making my decision. Please bear in mind that I still need to give the place a test sample to see if they can do a good job so nothing is guaranteed.Thanks!


Stage III Green sounds bad a$$


----------



## Pheozero

No purple


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Stage III Green sounds bad a$$


Why am I not surprised?









That moss green is actually something I am considering now though. Just not sure if it will contrast enough with the interior black.


----------



## wermad

Safety Yellow for the interior with some green accents. Exterior, Stage III Green with some Safety Yellow accents. Dual loops, pastel yellow in one and pastel green in the other


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That moss green is actually something I am considering now though. Just not sure if it will contrast enough with the interior black.


I like the moss green as well.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Safety Yellow for the interior with some green accents. Exterior, Stage III Green with some Safety Yellow accents. Dual loops, pastel yellow in one and pastel green in the other


I wish I could get the interiors done too. But they have a minimum color cost so dual colors will make it more expensive than what my Haswell-E budget can handle









I still need more pumps, coolant, hardline tubing and fittings, bending kit etc too. I really wish I was graduating this year itself and not next year, an actual salary (not the measly PhD stipends) would have come in handy so much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I like the moss green as well.












Keeping track of all votes till this weekend!


----------



## Simmons572

I prefer the sea foam (#57), but I am having trouble visualizing a decent color scheme for the build using that color.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> No purple


I asked about purple just for you, they said it is very hard to get a consistent purple so they don't do it anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I prefer the sea foam (#57), but I am having trouble visualizing a decent color scheme for the build using that color.


Seeing as how the interior will still be black, the build color scheme should not be affected much by the exterior color- especially since motherboards don't come in these colors anyway.


----------



## wermad

Purple would be kewl too:


Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Pheozero

I'm liking numbers: 31, 63, and 69. Painting a TX10-D Safety Yellow sure would make it even more of an eyecatcher









That Silver Vein sure looks unique though.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Being a Miami Dolphins fan, I would have gone with the Blue Spectacle, and did the interior in black with orange hardware and fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Get a AQ6


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That does look pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a side note, what do you guys prefer to use for fan wire management? I've got a Scythe Kaze Master Fan Controller from an old build that I'll probably use but I'm wondering what you guys use to connect all your fans to your controllers. I've seen some fan hubs out there but I've never used any before so I'm looking for some good recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> I use NZXT Grids for 3 pins and the Swiftech PWM splitter for the 4 pin PWM fans. Be aware that you need to do this to the NZXT Grid:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever designed this had the tachometer trace going to all the 10 channels so your controller can't read RPM correctly. Chop off all but 1 of the tach wires and then be sure keep that one channel occupied.
Click to expand...

epic fail :/ this is why i am building one custom !


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Purple would be kewl too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky


Great case wer  and fantastic wire management. Easy to get to a lan party...it's got it all.


----------



## ShadowBroker

There is now a build log of my project in the Intel section. You'll find it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1500417/project-badboy-caselabs-sth10-evga-gtx780ti-classified-sli-ek-waterblocks/0_50

The project is already finished but there are some changes on the way. I will be updating the thread for the main parts in the near future.

I have to say that I just love these cases!









Here are some of the pictures for you guys to see. More in the build log.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nichismo

few new snapshots from yesterday:


----------



## iBored

curious, how well does the reservoir show through the window if you mounted it on the chassis divider?
It looks really deep in.
I'm deciding whether to use the mounting accessory on my SM8.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How good is Case Labs at sticking to their documented fulfillment time periods for shipping out their cases? I'm just trying to to guesstimate when my case might be shipped.


----------



## Kimir

Fairly good I'd say, it was 15 business days or so for me and it was shipped (and received) within this period.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> How good is Case Labs at sticking to their documented fulfillment time periods for shipping out their cases? I'm just trying to to guesstimate when my case might be shipped.


It was very good for me, it was 11 days (7 business days) before my all-black SM8 shipped.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Fairly good I'd say, it was 15 business days or so for me and it was shipped (and received) within this period.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> It was very good for me, it was 11 days (7 business days) before my all-black SM8 shipped.


Thanks. So if I ordered on Monday morning the 30th, with the 4th being a holiday, my all black S3 should ship tomorrow then (that would be 7 business days).

If you couldn't tell the anticipation is killing me








.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thanks. So if I ordered on Monday morning the 30th, with the 4th being a holiday, my all black S3 should ship tomorrow then (that would be 7 business days).
> 
> If you couldn't tell the anticipation is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a problem with waiting for things....I bought mine from PPCS. They had it pretty much configured the way I wanted it. I got it in 2 days. 15 days would have killed me.









Their customer service is excellent, so I would imagine you will get it in the time frame given.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's my beef, the mb area is way too busy to run acrylic. I have a cpu, two ram, pch, & vrm blocks. It's too tight for bends as I learned with my previous acrylic loop, which has less blocks. You have to have a lot of patience and practice to get it right for complex loops. I blew through 24' of acrylic tube and called it quits immediately. Its just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Traditional tube is still much more flexible, cheaper, and with a bunch of available colors. My builds are never really about perfection but I try to make them nice and tidy and regular tube still works perfect for that imho


Yeah I'm struggling with that right now - nearly done tho:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So anyone have dimensions for both the casters? I want to make sure I have the HD ones here.


Do you still need em? If you can afford to blow $180 on the platform with the XXL wheels then I would go that route - even the larger HD wheels struggle with that much weight if you have any carpet.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-sd-caster-platform/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Safety Yellow for the interior with some green accents. Exterior, Stage III Green with some Safety Yellow accents. Dual loops, pastel yellow in one and pastel green in the other


Oh you - but yes that would be awesome!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Do you still need em? If you can afford to blow $180 on the platform with the XXL wheels then I would go that route - even the larger HD wheels struggle with that much weight if you have any carpet.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/tx10-sd-caster-platform/


I just bought HD casters from Ragsters here, he never used them and it was a win-win. I am still considering that platform but not yet, that $180 is likely going for the increased $400 for the i7 5960x compared to the 5930k which is not an 8 core (Boo, Intel, boo!). The standard casters I have on right now do a pretty good job even when I had all the rads, HDDs, PSUs and 1 motherboard tray in but the HD casters should help more.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's my beef, the mb area is way too busy to run acrylic. I have a cpu, two ram, pch, & vrm blocks. It's too tight for bends as I learned with my previous acrylic loop, which has less blocks. You have to have a lot of patience and practice to get it right for complex loops. I blew through 24' of acrylic tube and called it quits immediately. Its just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Traditional tube is still much more flexible, cheaper, and with a bunch of available colors. My builds are never really about perfection but I try to make them nice and tidy and regular tube still works perfect for that imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm struggling with that right now - nearly done tho:
Click to expand...

Needs more monoblock


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Needs more monoblock


That does make things easier, maybe for X99 lulz


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I'm struggling with that right now - nearly done tho:


Looking good there...

Yeah, that's why I went with the R4BE monoblock when it became available, instead of sticking with the first gen blocks I had. This way I could include RAM blocks, and the amount of plumbing is to a minimum and under control.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG2609.jpg.html


----------



## stren

Yeah I was tempted to jump on the BE, but managed to get the tricky last bend done


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I was tempted to jump on the BE, but managed to get the tricky last bend done


My downfall and inevitable unraveling was trying to make all of my bends as close to the motherboard as possible, and not have them raised like yours are... And that was before I got the RAM blocks. Then when the monoblock came along, I suddenly didn't have so many fittings or bends to create, which was going to make my build a very boring build. That's when the RAM blocks came along.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I was tempted to jump on the BE, but managed to get the tricky last bend done


Dual 7990!! yummy!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> My downfall and inevitable unraveling was trying to make all of my bends as close to the motherboard as possible, and not have them raised like yours are... And that was before I got the RAM blocks. Then when the monoblock came along, I suddenly didn't have so many fittings or bends to create, which was going to make my build a very boring build. That's when the RAM blocks came along.


Yeah ram blocks are pretty silly, but give builds that extra oomph lol. I wasn't planning on adding them on the dark board because lazy/cheap and only 4 sticks of ram lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Dual 7990!! yummy!!


And quad 290s for the other side of the TX10







:










Need to add the motherboard block and redo the tubing on that side though.


----------



## stren

Congrats to new members:

@samtheman
@vhsownsbeta
@SDMODNoob
@ShadowBroker

Let me know if I missed you!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Congrats to new members:
> 
> @samtheman
> @vhsownsbeta
> @SDMODNoob
> @ShadowBroker
> 
> Let me know if I missed you!


You can add me. I've got an S3 + Pedestal on it's way







.

*EDIT:* Nmvd I forgot I have to post a pic when it gets here







.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> You can add me. I've got an S3 + Pedestal on it's way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *EDIT:* Nmvd I forgot I have to post a pic when it gets here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup







Dem arbitrary rules


----------



## exyia

does anyone else have pictures of how a Koolance 452x2 looks on the CaseLabs black? I have one already with dual D5's and was still debating using it on the CaseLabs, but wasn't sure on what else to fill that interior space with if there aren't any tube res/pump combos like everyone is doing. I thought I'd wait for the case to arrive to see for myself, but now I'm hoping to have this system built over the 18-20th weekend so I can watch the International 4 during it.

Only picture/setup with it I found was this:










seems like the Koolance finish is much shinier/glossier than the CaseLabs black?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Dual 7990!! yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And quad 290s for the other side of the TX10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...

Sweeeet!!!! And this is how we put 8 graphic processors in a case


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does anyone else have pictures of how a Koolance 452x2 looks on the CaseLabs black? I have one already with dual D5's and was still debating using it on the CaseLabs, but wasn't sure on what else to fill that interior space with if there aren't any tube res/pump combos like everyone is doing. I thought I'd wait for the case to arrive to see for myself, but now I'm hoping to have this system built over the 18-20th weekend so I can watch the International 4 during it.
> 
> Only picture/setup with it I found was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like the Koolance finish is much shinier/glossier than the CaseLabs black?


Koolance is brushed aluminum style black while CL is matte textured powder - here's an old pic:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sweeeet!!!! And this is how we put 8 graphic processors in a case


Haha yeah if mining had payed off for longer maybe I could have added some 295x2's and had even more in there lol. At one point I wanted to go full derick and have 4x7990s on that side lol.


----------



## wstanci3

Thinking about grabbing a Case Labs sometime later this year.

What are your guys' opinions on the build quality? Is it worth the price?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha yeah if mining had payed off for longer maybe I could have added some 295x2's and had even more in there lol. At one point I wanted to go full derick and have 4x7990s on that side lol.


lollll don't go in full Derick mode.....I heard it can hurt sometimes


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does anyone else have pictures of how a Koolance 452x2 looks on the CaseLabs black? I have one already with dual D5's and was still debating using it on the CaseLabs, but wasn't sure on what else to fill that interior space with if there aren't any tube res/pump combos like everyone is doing. I thought I'd wait for the case to arrive to see for myself, but now I'm hoping to have this system built over the 18-20th weekend so I can watch the International 4 during it.
> 
> Only picture/setup with it I found was this:
> 
> seems like the Koolance finish is much shinier/glossier than the CaseLabs black?


and another:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a Case Labs sometime later this year.
> 
> What are your guys' opinions on the build quality? Is it worth the price?


The best I've seen, definitely worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> lollll don't go in full Derick mode.....I heard it can hurt sometimes


Haha so true.

BTW can you guys offer some help on whether to mount that R4E in atx or reverse? Pics in my log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22540744


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does anyone else have pictures of how a Koolance 452x2 looks on the CaseLabs black? I have one already with dual D5's and was still debating using it on the CaseLabs, but wasn't sure on what else to fill that interior space with if there aren't any tube res/pump combos like everyone is doing. I thought I'd wait for the case to arrive to see for myself, but now I'm hoping to have this system built over the 18-20th weekend so I can watch the International 4 during it.
> 
> Only picture/setup with it I found was this:
> 
> seems like the Koolance finish is much shinier/glossier than the CaseLabs black?
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance is brushed aluminum style black while CL is matte textured powder - here's an old pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sweeeet!!!! And this is how we put 8 graphic processors in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah if mining had payed off for longer maybe I could have added some 295x2's and had even more in there lol. At one point I wanted to go full derick and have 4x7990s on that side lol.
Click to expand...

Don't you be postin pics of my rig!





































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> lollll don't go in full Derick mode.....I heard it can hurt sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha so true.
Click to expand...

:sozo:


----------



## wermad

Dat Koolance bay res: overly complicated, overly engineered, overly revised, but still damn smexy


----------



## exyia

hmmmmm, the color/texture mismatch looks better on yours derrick. now I'm unsure.

what are you guys doing with that extra interior space then? I ordered an SMA8 with a regular XL window (not the extended), but there's still going to be a lot of unused space if the koolance unit is going to cover my res/pumps

or maybe I'll just mount it internally facing out to the door and retain the clean look on the front (and more radiator). since it's aluminum, I could build some brackets at work....or maybe that's just a dumb idea....putting a bay res/pump in the area that most just put tube combo's

I just want my case so I can start deciding already







so far it's been just over a week


----------



## derickwm

I'm actually not using the unit anymore... Stops me from using a thicker rad and like you said, lots of empty space.


----------



## wermad

I got plenty of space to run my res and pump internally. Actually, there's enough space in the STH10 to run two reservoirs and pumps. I've been tempted to run dual loops for some time but have resisted since I really dont need it







.

@ (GN-001 Gundam) Exia, if its matte black and its past 7 business days, hit up CL via email. That's quicker then pm's (from experience). Did you order from them or through a retailer (ie Frozencpu.com, PPCS.com, etc.)? Remember, we had a holiday, so that don't count (







).


----------



## stren

cylinder res's are far better and given the space in a CL case the way to go


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I got plenty of space to run my res and pump internally. Actually, there's enough space in the STH10 to run two reservoirs and pumps. I've been tempted to run dual loops for some time but have resisted since I really dont need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @ (GN-001 Gundam) Exia, if its matte black and its past 7 business days, hit up CL via email. That's quicker then pm's (from experience). Did you order from them or through a retailer (ie Frozencpu.com, PPCS.com, etc.)? Remember, we had a holiday, so that don't count (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


ordered direct on their website

I thought normal time window was 5-10days? I ordered the 30th (so last Monday), so 5 working days assuming they gave themselves July 4th off. I don't like to be "that guy" when it's still within a reasonable time window









guess I should go ahead and plan to run tube res's. I just liked the effectiveness of the Koolance unit though, tube res/pumps just seem so gimmicky and inefficiently, purely for show for me


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> cylinder res's are far better and given the space in a CL case the way to go


Qft








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ordered direct on their website
> 
> I thought normal time window was 5-10days? I ordered the 30th (so last Monday), so 5 working days assuming they gave themselves July 4th off. I don't like to be "that guy" when it's still within a reasonable time window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I should go ahead and plan to run tube res's. I just liked the effectiveness of the Koolance unit though, tube res/pumps just seem so gimmicky and inefficiently, purely for show for me


Have fun bleeding the koolance bay res







. Its a pita from what ppl tell me. Another reason why I didn't get one. Bay res pump combos are purely for spacing saving scenarios imho. A tube res is much easier to access and fill up. There's many styles and you can free up the pump and place it elsewhere. If you don't like the huge tube res (I'm using a 250mm), there's small ones that attach directly to the pump for spacing saving functionality. As Stren said, you may limit the bay slots for a potential rad. XSPC and EK do have split bay reservoirs if you need it for two loops and you don't have to attach the pump directly to them. Trust me, once you get your caselabs, you'll be thinking of how much rad to squeeze in. Hehe, I did that with both of my CL units







.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Qft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun bleeding the koolance bay res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its a pita from what ppl tell me. Another reason why I didn't get one. Bay res pump combos are purely for spacing saving scenarios imho. A tube res is much easier to access and fill up. There's many styles and you can free up the pump and place it elsewhere. If you don't like the huge tube res (I'm using a 250mm), there's small ones that attach directly to the pump for spacing saving functionality. As Stren said, you may limit the bay slots for a potential rad. XSPC and EK do have split bay reservoirs if you need it for two loops and you don't have to attach the pump directly to them. Trust me, once you get your caselabs, you'll be thinking of how much rad to squeeze in. Hehe, I did that with both of my CL units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah - bleeding/filling was a pita (I have it now, main reason why I'm considering it)

it's not so much space saving, it's just not knowing anything else to do with the internal space if there aren't tube res/pumps in there.

but you're right, I'm going for the CL for more radiator after all - guess I should start picking out my tube pump/res


----------



## wermad

For black matte, 5-7 business days. Tomorrow is the 7th day, so by friday, hit them up if you don't get a status update message to ship (and tracking #) .

I was anxiously waiting for mine to too. On the 7th day, I emailed them. Said would be shipping in the next two days. Got a message that same day it shipped and got it the following day (funs to lives in SoCal







).


----------



## PuffinMyLye

"Your CaseLabs Store Order Has Been Updated."

YES! It's on it's way which means I'll definitely be able to get my build under way the weekend of the 19th







.


----------



## techjesse

Just starting my build







mooor parts on their way







ST10


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What fan controller will look good on a S8 case?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Just starting my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mooor parts on their way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST10


Glad to see R4s in action


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What fan controller will look good on a S8 case?


Aquaero 6.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What fan controller will look good on a S8 case?
> 
> 
> 
> Aquaero 6.
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## stickg1

Sigh my fan controller is 1/8" too deep, it sticks out the front. I will have to pull it out and trim it but for now I will just relax! I just got done fitting my pump/res _inside_ the case


----------



## wermad

Mix 2 fits nice and flush







. I had a few Scythe controllers in the past, those suckers got hot!


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a Case Labs sometime later this year.
> 
> What are your guys' opinions on the build quality? Is it worth the price?


Worth every penny! I bought my Caselabs STH10 locally but he never had it up and running. I paid $350 for mine with a 480 rad mount and I would've gladly paid full price, just more convenient for me locally and I don't mind the matte white.


----------



## Nichismo

how many people here with white cases own an Aquaero XT? my 6 is arriving tomorrow, i was just curious if the stock silver would look better than the black replacement.

im stoked though, been wanting one of these for a while


----------



## Mega Man

i have one, i personally prefer the black but i think it would differ with your builds, no pics at this time sorry


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I keep seeing everyone recommend the Aquaero 6 and I'm just wondering what are the key features that make it worth it's $225 price? I've never used sensors before in my builds so I'm just wondering what kind of benefit it really offers. Outside of the "well it just looks cool" feature of course







.


----------



## wermad

If you have pwm pumps and/or fans, it comes in handy. I think it also controls lights.

My fans are dc only so a simple and inexpensive voltage controller works perfectly fine for my needs. If you have a pwm, you can control it via your mb's cpu header (albeit your mb had to support pwm).


----------



## Mega Man

well. they have the aq5lt and pro/xt and the a6 xt/pro

xt is great for media center ( due to the remote/keyboard )

pro is best

5 needs a water block

6 doesnt



http://forum.aquacomputer.de/weitere-foren/english-forum/103573-new-aquaero-6/

what i like about it is you set everything ( takes a while to get used to how to unless you do the research beforehand, i can help if you want )

including a fall back temp. which means if your pc stops working, the aq assumes it is at this temp ( the fall back temp )

and ramps its fan profile accordingly

also if your pc freezes the unit has its own cpu and memory in which all this is stored, you can program it to shut off your pc with a little wire modding ( or buy an accessory ) with its relay

ect, but that is my favorite parts


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Thanks for the info. I think considering all my fans are AP-15's (non-PWN) there's not much value in me ditching my Scythe Kaze Pro for it.


----------



## Mega Man

there is, depends on the amount of fans, if you want to be able to have them work automatically ( IE increase/decrease speed as needed ) and you dont need to use temp probes, you can use either hwmonitor or hwinfo and make temps from sensors


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there is, depends on the amount of fans, if you want to be able to have them work automatically ( IE increase/decrease speed as needed ) and you dont need to use temp probes, you can use either hwmonitor or hwinfo and make temps from sensors


What could I do with the AQ6 that I couldn't do with something like *this*?


----------



## Mega Man

custom fan curves based off of cpu temp, gpu temp, max temp of both ect, you can even ramp fans baised off of water delta or intake air to discharge air delta ( possibilities are only limited by your imagination, in terms of sources of temps, if you can get a probe there, you can see it )

it will log temps ect,

check this out http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher.html?file=tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2014_04_14.pdf

if you are interested, it is a little dated, but new enough, again NOW you can use hwinfo too for sensors


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> custom fan curves based off of cpu temp, gpu temp, max temp of both ect, you can even ramp fans baised off of water delta or intake air to discharge air delta ( possibilities are only limited by your imagination, in terms of sources of temps, if you can get a probe there, you can see it )
> 
> it will log temps ect,
> 
> check this out http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher.html?file=tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2014_04_14.pdf
> 
> if you are interested, it is a little dated, but new enough, again NOW you can use hwinfo too for sensors


Cool thanks for the document I'm gonna look into this further.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Thanks for the info mega man.. REP+









Shish the Aquearo 6 is complicated.


----------



## Mega Man

well worth it, i would not build a build without it now


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I keep seeing everyone recommend the Aquaero 6 and I'm just wondering what are the key features that make it worth it's $225 price? I've never used sensors before in my builds so I'm just wondering what kind of benefit it really offers. Outside of the "well it just looks cool" feature of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this is for the Aquaero 5, but its a features brochure-like article.

Its seriously a mini computer in itself. Having all 120mm fans and dual DDC pumps, im constantly getting complaints about how loud my PC is. Many fan controllers can lower speeds and voltages, but this can completely shut off fans for total silence, and it can handle ALOT of power/ The interface and structure really appeal to me, and the fact that it can operate autonomously as well. But Ive heard really good things however about the software for the USB connection.

Ive always wanted a way to interact with my PC while im in bed or farther away if possible, and the remote capabilities really suprised me. Your PC can be shut on and off with it, it also has full media interactivity buttons, and a mousepad and full keyboard that even works in the BIOS.


----------



## Mega Man

actually the one i linked is for both, the aquasuite is a bit dated. but the rest is still spot on

another of my fav features is you can have it turn on a rpm sig ( usually set to cpu, ) when it turns on and shut off if certain alarm criteria ( which you set ) are met, and there are like 9 levels of alarm


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I keep seeing everyone recommend the Aquaero 6 and I'm just wondering what are the key features that make it worth it's $225 price? I've never used sensors before in my builds so I'm just wondering what kind of benefit it really offers. Outside of the "well it just looks cool" feature of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its primarily for the obsessive watercooler that likes to know every aspect of loop performance.

You can have similar tho not as in depth control with the CW611 for less or you can wait for the EK Acendacy controller then that is an option.
Or any high power manual Lamptron controller if you are going for voltage fans.


----------



## NE0XY

Hi,

I'm about to order the SMA8 but have some questions.

First is about routing tube down to the bottom compartment, should I order the case with the midplate having 120.3 cut out and get the tubing that way, or order it solid and cut it?
I saw in the webshop that they have these tings: http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mount-tubing-management-single-140mm/ How do you mount these things? Do you put them over the 120.3 cut out or somewhere else?

Second question is about dust, I've noticed that many CL builds doesn't use dustfilters, do you recommend not using dustfilters at all? And how do you clean it then?
Or should I get the silverstone ones and mount them to the the rads/fans directly. Or third option, order the "Demci filters" (or something)?

Thanks for the help =)

Edit: One more small thing: What's the difference between bottom chassis section: Solid and cut out with cover plate? Thanks


----------



## Tomb1no-

Almost done!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Second question is about dust, I've noticed that many CL builds doesn't use dustfilters, do you recommend not using dustfilters at all? And how do you clean it then?
> Or should I get the silverstone ones and mount them to the the rads/fans directly. Or third option, order the "Demci filters" (or something)?


I use one of these Metro ED500 datavac Blower. They work great and I also plan on using the custom 120.2 demciflex filter for my Intake. I think you can mount it on the inside of the grill so it isnt as visible and by using the datavac electric duster you wouldnt need to remove it to clean it.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to order the SMA8 but have some questions.
> 
> First is about routing tube down to the bottom compartment, should I order the case with the midplate having 120.3 cut out and get the tubing that way, or order it solid and cut it?
> I saw in the webshop that they have these tings: http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mount-tubing-management-single-140mm/ How do you mount these things? Do you put them over the 120.3 cut out or somewhere else?


The mid plate has 3 square plates where the 120.3 cut out is. You can remove one plate and replace it with *this*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Edit: One more small thing: What's the difference between bottom chassis section: Solid and cut out with cover plate? Thanks


The solid is solid and the cut out with cover plate, means you can remove the bottom section for adding a pedestal.


----------



## ShadowBroker

Has any one painted a black CaseLabs case/parts into some other color by them selves? I am about to pain some parts and I was just wondering how well should I clean the surface. I know that these are power coated. My idea was to show some sand paper to the surface, leave the black powder coat there and head on with primer. Is there any risk that the paint will react to the power coat? I intend to use acryl based paint. Any tips are more than welcome!


----------



## X-Nine

Typically when painting anything you want to take it down to the bare surface. Better adhesion of the paint.


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Typically when painting anything you want to take it down to the bare surface. Better adhesion of the paint.


I know that it would be the optimal case. But I am asking is some one has cut the corners and succeeded with it. But if I clean the surface what would be the best and easiest way to clean the power coated surface?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> Has any one painted a black CaseLabs case/parts into some other color by them selves? I am about to pain some parts and I was just wondering how well should I clean the surface. I know that these are power coated. My idea was to show some sand paper to the surface, leave the black powder coat there and head on with primer. Is there any risk that the paint will react to the power coat? I intend to use acryl based paint. Any tips are more than welcome!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Is *this* compatible with the S3 + pedestal for routing tubing from the pedestal?

*EDIT:* Nvmd I just saw the reviewer comment on the page haha.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thanks. So if I ordered on Monday morning the 30th, with the 4th being a holiday, my all black S3 should ship tomorrow then (that would be 7 business days).
> 
> If you couldn't tell the anticipation is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I can tell the anticipation was killing you. It was the same for me until I received the case two ago.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I use one of these Metro ED500 datavac Blower. They work great and I also plan on using the custom 120.2 demciflex filter for my Intake. I think you can mount it on the inside of the grill so it isnt as visible and by using the datavac electric duster you wouldnt need to remove it to clean it.


Thank you =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> The mid plate has 3 square plates where the 120.3 cut out is. You can remove one plate and replace it with *this*
> The solid is solid and the cut out with cover plate, means you can remove the bottom section for adding a pedestal.


Thanks, Guess I'll order with 120.3 cut out then =) Also, the one you linked doesn't list the SMA8 among cases that's compatible?
Does the cover for the fan holes come included?


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah, this is how it comes with the 120.3 mid plate.


----------



## NE0XY

Great thanks =)
Also, the tubing thing you linked doesn't list the SMA8 among cases that's compatible?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Great thanks =)
> Also, the tubing thing you linked doesn't list the SMA8 among cases that's compatible?


It should be fine, as I think most of the parts are the same as the STH10.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Yes, I can tell the anticipation was killing you. It was the same for me until I received the case two ago.


Luckily it's on it's way now. Scheduled to be delivered next Tuesday!







.

Alright I need some advice on orienting my pump/res in my S3 + Pedestal and possible what other parts to buy for it. I'll be using 2 x ACool UT60's in my Pedestal and an XT45 in the front of my S3. So I was planning to have my pump in the pedestal in between my UT60's and have it fed from the res sitting inside the S3 (on top of one of *these*??).

I have a D5 vario pump, *Bitspower D5 Mod Top*, and a *Bitspower 250 Multi Z Res*. So I guess I'm just looking for some insight as to how you would orient all these components together in an S3 + Pedestal if it was you so I could just hear what some of my options might be.

*P.S.* I'm also planning to get a bitspower D5 mod kit (matte black) as the blue one I have won't go with my build.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Luckily it's on it's way now. Scheduled to be delivered next Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Alright I need some advice on orienting my pump/res in my S3 + Pedestal and possible what other parts to buy for it. I'll be using 2 x ACool UT60's in my Pedestal and an XT45 in the front of my S3. So I was planning to have my pump in the pedestal in between my UT60's and have it fed from the res sitting inside the S3 (on top of one of *these*??).
> 
> I have a D5 vario pump, *Bitspower D5 Mod Top*, and a *Bitspower 250 Multi Z Res*. So I guess I'm just looking for some insight as to how you would orient all these components together in an S3 + Pedestal if it was you so I could just hear what some of my options might be.
> 
> *P.S.* I'm also planning to get a bitspower D5 mod kit (matte black) as the blue one I have won't go with my build.


One thing to note about that grommeted 140mm accessory plate: you will have to orient it so that the grommets face the front and the rear of the case. You have to do this because mounting it the other way will cause one of the grommets to be blocked by the pedestal frame. I am not sure if there is enough room to also put an XT45 in the front there and make it all work. You may have to use UN-brackets to mount the pump/res instead of mounting it to the accessory plate to make it work.

I have all these pieces. If you want I can put it together how you are describing and post a pic.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> One thing to note about that grommeted 140mm accessory plate: you will have to orient it so that the grommets face the front and the rear of the case. You have to do this because mounting it the other way will cause one of the grommets to be blocked by the pedestal frame. I am not sure if there is enough room to also put an XT45 in the front there and make it all work. You may have to use UN-brackets to mount the pump/res instead of mounting it to the accessory plate to make it work.
> 
> I have all these pieces. If you want I can put it together how you are describing and post a pic.


That would be FANTASTIC







.


----------



## stickg1

Man so after about 18 hours of temp monitoring, my little loop is keeping the water delta temp at < 8C. That's with a 280x @ 1170MHz and 3570K @ 4.7GHz both folding 100%. I also have my fans at about 75% speed


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Man so after about 18 hours of temp monitoring, my little loop is keeping the water delta temp at < 8C. That's with a 280x @ 1170MHz and 3570K @ 4.7GHz both folding 100%. I also have my fans at about 75% speed


Sick! What are you using to measure your temps?


----------



## stickg1

Just some various temp probes (Bitspower and leftovers from an old ASUS MVF board) and a fan controller with temp readouts.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just some various temp probes (Bitspower and leftovers from an old ASUS MVF board) and a fan controller with temp readouts.


I was thinking about picking up one of *these* myself.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah that's what I have. I was tickled to find it in the bottom of the watercooling bin at Micro Center - Duluth, GA.

My fan controller was a $25 junker on eBay. It gets the job done for now, but I'm looking/saving for something nice.


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*


Thank you for the link. Interesting tutorial but doesn't help me though. The color in the video is already primer grey. I am interested if people have painted black Case Labs parts and have they removed all the power coat before painting the new color.


----------



## VSG

He took his sweet time, but Singularity Computers finally has an update on his first STH10 build:











Is it bad that I am beginning to think all his builds are beginning to look the same now? That Bitspower sponsorship is really cramping his style.


----------



## wermad

I see ek cpu, ram, gpu, and mb blocks. Where's the bp sponsorship coming in??? Pumps w/ accessories?

Looks sweet though


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I see ek cpu, ram, gpu, and mb blocks. Where's the bp sponsorship coming in??? Pumps w/ accessories?
> 
> Looks sweet though


I was referring to BP extenders + crystal link fittings/tubing. Pretty much every build has been with these and no bending involved. Maybe I am just getting used to great builds in here.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Looks very cookie cutter....Sorry Daniel.


----------



## exyia

woohoo! got tracking info just now (not showing up on FedEx yet, but at least it's shipped)

is the build/wait time for case parts much shorter? I only ordered the case so I can be sure on measurements/fitment and not rush things - rushed my first major build and it just gave me headaches to deal with later on


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Looks very cookie cutter....Sorry Daniel.


most of his builds are, id like to see him really push himself with his builds/modding. Lately in his videos i find myself going "meh ive seen this done before, except better." it used to be " wow thats pretty crazy, hope to see more of that"


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> woohoo! got tracking info just now (not showing up on FedEx yet, but at least it's shipped)
> 
> is the build/wait time for case parts much shorter? I only ordered the case so I can be sure on measurements/fitment and not rush things - rushed my first major build and it just gave me headaches to deal with later on


Congrats







, mines still "awaiting fulfillment" ( I hope that doesnt mean they have'nt started on it yet). I just placed the order on the 2nd so it will prolly be a while yet, 2 tone also.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> woohoo! got tracking info just now (not showing up on FedEx yet, but at least it's shipped)
> 
> is the build/wait time for case parts much shorter? I only ordered the case so I can be sure on measurements/fitment and not rush things - rushed my first major build and it just gave me headaches to deal with later on


Here's hoping FedEx delivers that badboy tomorrow for you


----------



## Nichismo

hey in regards to the guys whom own an Aquaero 6 XT, is it mandatory to get an adapter cable or Poweradjust 2 if I want to run a couple MCP35X pumps? Or can I just plug the 4 pin header into one of the fan headers on the XT?


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That would be FANTASTIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Spoiler: Not very interesting pictures



My setup was a little different than what you have planned-- I had the pump attached to the res instead of separated and in the pedestal. This is what it looked like (minus the tube res):



And I had no front rad. Here are some pictures I took today with a few things fitted. These are only XT45s:



With the mounting plate attached left-to-right, the bottom hole is blocked by a rad:



The top hole is okay:



When mounted front-to-back, both holes are okay:



However putting an XT45 in the front blocks that front hole. :/




Since you are mounting your pump in the pedestal. Maybe use UN-brackets to mount the res onto the XT45? That way you could skip using the mounting plate and wouldn't have to deal with blocked holes in every direction.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not very interesting pictures
> 
> 
> 
> My setup was a little different than what you have planned-- I had the pump attached to the res instead of separated and in the pedestal. This is what it looked like (minus the tube res):
> 
> 
> 
> And I had no front rad. Here are some pictures I took today with a few things fitted. These are only XT45s:
> 
> 
> 
> With the mounting plate attached left-to-right, the bottom hole is blocked by a rad:
> 
> 
> 
> The top hole is okay:
> 
> 
> 
> When mounted front-to-back, both holes are okay:
> 
> 
> 
> However putting an XT45 in the front blocks that front hole. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are mounting your pump in the pedestal. Maybe use UN-brackets to mount the res onto the XT45? That way you could skip using the mounting plate and wouldn't have to deal with blocked holes in every direction.


Wow first off, HUGE thanks for those photos they are super helpful as you basically have most of the components I'll be using. The pics of with the XT45 in the front are so helpful I really appreciate you doing this.

Secondly, what are these UN-brackets you're speaking of? I was thinking of mounting the rest to the XT45 I just wasn't sure how I was gonna go about it so maybe that's my answer.

Thirdly, from the looks of the first pic it appears there might be enough room to orient some 90 degree fittings (or some combo) to route the tubing above the rad. It looks like there is enough room for tubing to go there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey in regards to the guys whom own an Aquaero 6 XT, is it mandatory to get an adapter cable or Poweradjust 2 if I want to run a couple MCP35X pumps? Or can I just plug the 4 pin header into one of the fan headers on the XT?


no as they pull power from the 4 pin. i use these so i can see the rpm and run all off of one header


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Wow first off, HUGE thanks for those photos they are super helpful as you basically have most of the components I'll be using. The pics of with the XT45 in the front are so helpful I really appreciate you doing this.
> 
> Secondly, what are these UN-brackets you're speaking of? I was thinking of mounting the rest to the XT45 I just wasn't sure how I was gonna go about it so maybe that's my answer.
> 
> Thirdly, from the looks of the first pic it appears there might be enough room to orient some 90 degree fittings (or some combo) to route the tubing above the rad. It looks like there is enough room for tubing to go there.


No problem! There are tons of S3 builds out there but so few use the pedestal, so not many examples to go on. There's a lot of trial and error in figuring out how everything fits together.

This is the bracket I was thinking of: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36112

You may be right about enough room to route tubing above the rad. It would be a tight fit but I just took a quick measurement and there is about 1-3/8" of space between the top of the rad and the top of the pedestal.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> No problem! There are tons of S3 builds out there but so few use the pedestal, so not many examples to go on. There's a lot of trial and error in figuring out how everything fits together.
> 
> This is the bracket I was thinking of: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36112
> 
> You may be right about enough room to route tubing above the rad. It would be a tight fit but I just took a quick measurement and there is about 1-3/8" of space between the top of the rad and the top of the pedestal.


Thanks for the link. Damn those are not cheap for just brackets considering I'd need 2 for my 250 res. It's amazing how everything adds up once you start WCing







.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Damn those are not cheap for just brackets considering I'd need 2 for my 250 res. It's amazing how everything adds up once you start WCing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You don't even know. Wanna buy one of my FrozenCPU carts for me? Only $400-$500 dollars for a few things


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You don't even know. Wanna buy one of my FrozenCPU carts for me? Only $400-$500 dollars for a few things


This is like my 5th WC build (first one in 2-3 years) and I'm starting to remember why I probably took a 2+ year break haha. I'm just gonna have to make my S3 look sick so it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## wermad

I think I'm on ~15th...I've lost count







. You have any unboxing pr0n pics????


----------



## sdmf74

I just thought about this, do CL orders include the motherboard stand-off kit? or do you have to order them seperately
I would assume they are included but you never know, I would hate for something like that to delay my build


----------



## derickwm

Mine came with them.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine came with them.


Thanx rep+


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just thought about this, do CL orders include the motherboard stand-off kit? or do you have to order them seperately


My CL order included the motherboard stand-off kit.


----------



## Mega Man

all CL new come with them


----------



## Mega Man

all CL new come with them


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I think I'm on ~15th...I've lost count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You have any unboxing pr0n pics????


Case is scheduled to be delivered next Wednesday and it's pretty much the last item I need to get my build started. So I should have lots of unboxing pics plus a pic or 2 of all my components







.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just thought about this, do CL orders include the motherboard stand-off kit? or do you have to order them seperately
> I would assume they are included but you never know, I would hate for something like that to delay my build


As stated by others, standoffs are included. Though, when I built my very first PC years ago, it was in a XION case. Didn't come with standoffs. So I had to make yet another trip to the store to get them. That was a nightmare build, looking back, Lol.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Nooo.. while putting the S8 together a screw broke on the mid chasis. I was hoping to have my build finished by this weekend. Was my fault for over tightening..FAIL.. Will see if I can drill it out and not mess up the thread. I've already ordered a replacement.


Also for the rubber feet stand, for some reason one of the screws was shorter than the others so it wasn't long enough to go in the thread.


----------



## exyia

on an SMA8, is running a quad 140 radiator at the bottom with a front 480 (even a slim one) just wishful thinking?

I'm liking how much more filled 140's fill the bottom but based on pictures, it seems fitment is already close on 120's

pictures I'm using for reference (because I don't like to be the guy that doesn't bother looking himself)

JLMS2010's build









caselabs picture









Kimir's Panda build


----------



## wermad

There's no space for even a slim rad once you stick in a 560. If you want to stick in a front rad, go with a 480 like the first pic.

edit: here you go and excuse the dust (







):





Front 560 had to be loosened up to remove the flexbay cover.


----------



## exyia

holy no clearance batman

that's what I was afraid of

but the 140's just look so much more complete









enough still for a fan right? based off the caselabs picture

I think I might concede with a shorter front to get the 140's on the bottom, as long as the front can still look uniform


----------



## wermad

You can always cheat







. Do a 420 but install a fan only on the right-most mount. The fans install outside the rad bracket so that should leave you plenty of space inward to mount a front rad. Though you will have some conflicting air flow/paths.


----------



## techjesse

You can run the 480 all the way to the top, I put mine like this and have two slots for a fan controller and a Blu-ray Burner










My New Build


----------



## exyia

I guess I'll see in person on Tuesday when it gets here

does CaseLabs keep the reservoir/flexbay mounts and such in stock or are those made to order as well? with the case arriving Tuesday, I won't be sure on what I need until then, so I guess getting this build done over next weekend isn't going to happen


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> You can run the 480 all the way to the top, I put mine like this and have two slots for a fan controller and a Blu-ray Burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Build


He's got an SMA8 incoming which is part of the same family as STH10 and SMH10. The bottom section is similar for all three. The mid section has eight slots though with a bit more room on top to run a rad (vs the SM10) and its the same overall dimension for all three. The STH10 has a top chamber slightly smaller then the bottom one, which is the biggest difference among the three. They're all part of the "Magnum Single Wide" series. Looks like you have a Merlin ST10? Looking good so far and still loving those R4s







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I guess I'll see in person on Tuesday when it gets here
> 
> does CaseLabs keep the reservoir/flexbay mounts and such in stock or are those made to order as well? with the case arriving Tuesday, I won't be sure on what I need until then, so I guess getting this build done over next weekend isn't going to happen


Hmmm, mine arrived the next day. Not sure why your is gonna need extra time. Newegg and Amazon (NV or SoCal warehouse) usually arrived the next day. Even my accessories from CL arrived the next business day. Maybe the holiday pushed it back. Though, i know how hard it is to wait for something so crucial, especially during a much needed weekend to plan/build. Well, good things come to those that wait as the saying goes









I'm not 100% sure if they stock up on all accessories. Most likely the ones that sell the most and in black (effective production to anticipate demand). As I mentioned, my accessories shipped quickly, but it did take a couple of business days to get ready for shipping. Best to have the CL rep check that for you in a bit







.


----------



## techjesse

Thanks wermad







Yes, it's a Merlin ST10


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hmmm, mine arrived the next day. Not sure why your is gonna need extra time. Newegg and Amazon (NV or SoCal warehouse) usually arrived the next day. Even my accessories from CL arrived the next business day. Maybe the holiday pushed it back. Though, i know how hard it is to wait for something so crucial, especially during a much needed weekend to plan/build. Well, good things come to those that wait as the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if they stock up on all accessories. Most likely the ones that sell the most and in black (effective production to anticipate demand). As I mentioned, my accessories shipped quickly, but it did take a couple of business days to get ready for shipping. Best to have the CL rep check that for you in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm in Texas though, so shipping time seems reasonable to me. maybe a little longer than usual (given the weekend), but for how big/heavy this package will be, seems reasonable to me


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Thanks wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a Merlin ST10


I love the R4s even though many frown upon them. I like how low you can drop their voltage very low and the smoked blade/housing make the led's look better and not tacky imho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm in Texas though, so shipping time seems reasonable to me. maybe a little longer than usual (given the weekend), but for how big/heavy this package will be, seems reasonable to me


Ah, gotcha









What do you have planned for your loop? Or log? I tapped my Alphacool rads to M4 since I find the M3 stock setup to anemic and small







.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I love the R4s even though many frown upon them. I like how low you can drop their voltage very low and the smoked blade/housing make the led's look better and not tacky imho.
> Ah, gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have planned for your loop? Or log? I tapped my Alphacool rads to M4 since I find the M3 stock setup to anemic and small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


man I wish they weren't metric threads at all and just 6-32 like everything else (well realistically I wish the standard system would just go away and we could all go the more sensible metric scale, but...yeah)

I'm planning a 480 UT60 on top, probably 480 UT60 on bottom because of above posts, then whatever thickness I feel would fit best for the front, then see how much space I have left after the Corsair AX1500i (I'm guessing 240) for the other side of the bottom compartment. Then maybe run a 360 at the midplate (got the 120x3 midplate), not sure why people aren't running one here. I'll have two leftover 360 UT60's from the old case/build.

already have dual d5's from the Koolance 452x2 and an EK pump/tube res on the way to swap the pumps over too

probably going to mess with rigid acrylic tubing for the mobo area and regular for the rest. I have to build stainless steel flow systems at work and I hate the tedium of measuring, measuring, measuring, measuring again, then cutting, then measuring, then bending, etc etc. I only got the regular window size, so the rest of the tubing can be hidden and not a headache to deal with like the rigid


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man I wish they weren't metric threads at all and just 6-32 like everything else (well realistically I wish the standard system would just go away and we could all go the more sensible metric scale, but...yeah)
> 
> I'm planning a 480 UT60 on top, probably 480 UT60 on bottom because of above posts, then whatever thickness I feel would fit best for the front, then see how much space I have left after the Corsair AX1500i (I'm guessing 240) for the other side of the bottom compartment. Then maybe run a 360 at the midplate (got the 120x3 midplate), not sure why people aren't running one here. I'll have two leftover 360 UT60's from the old case/build.
> 
> already have dual d5's from the Koolance 452x2 and an EK pump/tube res on the way to swap the pumps over too
> 
> probably going to mess with rigid acrylic tubing for the mobo area and regular for the rest. I have to build stainless steel flow systems at work and I hate the tedium of measuring, measuring, measuring, measuring again, then cutting, then measuring, then bending, etc etc. I only got the regular window size, so the rest of the tubing can be hidden and not a headache to deal with like the rigid


The problem with 6-32 screws for radiators is that the have to be custom made to 30mm in length. Otherwise, 1-1/4" is a tad too long and will puncture your rad. I lost a brand new RX480 using these (







). I should have researched it properly. You can use spacers/washers to reduce the size. 1-3/16" is a bit smaller then 30mm but these are not as abundant and may cost more. Though the slightly shorter threads may become an issue when using fans with gaskets or bumpers as well as attaching to a bracket or your case. I know XSPC does do 30mm (confirmed this with them). So its the usual imperial vs metric issue/situation.

I've seen a few builds using both tube setups. The plastic is usually out of sight.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Man cave has been redecorated against my will......


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Man cave has been redecorated against my will......


Pink!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Ah, it's blocking the view of the window! btw, is that the throttle control of the hotas Warthog?
---

The M8 is back in production.


----------



## wermad

Crap on my desk as I'm still messing with a controller. I decorate with a bag of jelly beans (JollyRanchers ftw!).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crap on my desk as I'm still messing with a controller. I decorate with a bag of jelly beans (JollyRanchers ftw!).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yup that's awesome


----------



## X-Nine

So... who's the little guy being thrown in the air at PDXLAN?


----------



## kgtuning

such a tease...


----------



## cpachris

Identify people in the photo for us!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Identify people in the photo for us!




Uhmm........I has no ideas.......







. I see a CL case being gropped







.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Identify people in the photo for us!


I'm not sure, but the Lab Chimps have told me that Mercury S3 is jealous...


----------



## VSG

I think it's pretty obvious that's a much smaller ITX case. Mercury S1?









Also, what's the best way to get a Caselabs sticker assuming the existing one on the case goes off when powdercoating again?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that's a much smaller ITX case. Mercury S1?


Actually, you're right. Looks like a ITX case SM5/SM8 style...


----------



## wermad

So, S1 is a single slot itx case?


----------



## VSG

Must be a dual slotter minimum I would think.


----------



## wermad

They said they were doing something a bit different, so my guess is a media case?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They said they were doing something a bit different, so my guess is a media case?


i would love it, esp if it was atx ( full ) compatible so hard to find a nice one that is atx !


----------



## iBored

Finally an sm3?
I'd buy one instantly!


----------



## Jim-CL

It's the X2 (No series name yet). Right now, it's about 25% smaller than the S3. Lots more work to do on it though...







We'll have more info soon


----------



## X-Nine

Jim, you're up too early! I was just gong to give the name and here you are like a ninja.


----------



## cpachris

Exciting!


----------



## cpachris

Are Jim, Kevin, or Jason in the picture?


----------



## X-Nine

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Are Jim, Kevin, or Jason in the picture?


Nope, nope, and nope. Sadly I couldn't get out to PDX due to my internship. Maybe next year.


----------



## cpachris

I hereby formally start a petition for each of you to post a selfie


----------



## VSG

Kevin has the world's best selfie* as far as I am concerned:



*This is assuming he set up the camera on a timer himself.


----------



## cpachris

Know the picture. Didn't know that was Kevin!

By the way, by simply replying to this thread you are formally signing the petition. We are up to 2 now!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> It's the X2 (No series name yet). Right now, it's about 25% smaller than the S3. Lots more work to do on it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have more info soon


Really looking forward to getting more info on this!


----------



## iBored

I spy a 240 rad mount on the top and front. Seems to fit something like a black ice gt stealth 240 in push.
Enough spacing for an aqualis XT 150ml and a D5 pump with the PSU on the bottom.
How is my guess?









Please come out before my semester starts in September!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I spy a 240 rad mount on the top and front. Seems to fit something like a black ice gt stealth 240 in push.
> Enough spacing for an aqualis XT 150ml and a D5 pump with the PSU on the bottom.
> How is my guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come out before my semester starts in September!


I won't confirm anything, but you may have some details right. People wanted a smaller ITX chassis, Jim has taken that as sign that something should be done to accommodate the demand. ITX and CaseLabs quality =heaven.


----------



## cpachris

That makes 4 for the selfie petition!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> It's the X2 (No series name yet). Right now, it's about 25% smaller than the S3. Lots more work to do on it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have more info soon


Very interesting....quick question if it isn't a spoiler....horizontal or vertical motherboard layout?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That makes 4 for the selfie petition!


+1


----------



## cpachris

5 for selfies


----------



## derickwm

+1


----------



## cpachris

6 people! That's like 1/2 of OCN!


----------



## Mega Man

-1 !

ha only 5 now !


----------



## VSG

It's actually +7 now, the devious Chris has any posts counting as a +1 by default. It was listed in the ToS of the petition but you clearly never read that and just clicked on "I agree".


----------



## chino1974

+1 come on XNine lets see the selfie!!!

By the way here's alil more progress with the TH10. Sorry for the cruddy pics. Gotta get into thd habit of using my camera.


----------



## X-Nine

It's actually quite creepy that you want pics of us so badly. We're not 3 Olivia Wilde clones.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's actually quite creepy that you want pics of us so badly. We're not 3 Olivia Wilde Megan Fox clones.


fixed !


----------



## X-Nine

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## Mega Man

xnine












i am so rofl atm

i hope you know i am just kidding jason !

besides you are only 30 min from me, i dont need to have you show up kick my bums and take my caselabs









OCN should make a CL Emotocon


----------



## cpachris

Duplicate posts from the same person also count. As well as retorts by the individuals in question. And pictures posted count as 5 signatures. It's all there in the TOS if you read carefully.

We now stand at 27 votes.


----------



## stren

I heard pictures of iguanas count for about 50 votes.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> xnine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so rofl atm
> 
> i hope you know i am just kidding jason !
> 
> besides you are only 30 min from me, i dont need to have you show up kick my bums and take my caselabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN should make a CL Emotocon


Don't worry, I'm not really the violence type unless it needs to be done. I might throw black licorice at you though. Disgusting flavor of Satan it is!

The X2 prototype is on its way back to the Lab. Meanwhile, the Lab Chimps are obsessed with the latest TF2 video and have been trying to teleport bread. And they wonder why I never take them seriously.


----------



## cpachris

That makes 86 votes....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That makes 86 votes....


Just FYI, you'll probably never get pics of us. Though I'll make you a deal, you get Olivia Wilde to have six of my children and I'll post a pic.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just FYI, you'll probably never get pics of us. Though I'll make you a deal, you get Olivia Wilde to have six of my children and I'll post a pic.


Good news! She agreed, with only one condition. She wants to see a picture first. So....


----------



## VSG




----------



## stren

here's me:


----------



## cpachris

Vote count now 2,237


----------



## Saturos

Mmm a new CaseLabs ITX case that's smaller than the S3. Maybe I'll have something to replace my Compact Splash in the future.







Really excited for this X2.


----------



## VSG

On the other hand, thanks to my build log in the TX10 there are now at least 2 people who will be placing an order for the exact same configuration: TX10-D + Extended top + Pedestal

So now I feel the CaseLabs guys should get the selfies done at the very minimum as a thanks


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For anyone who has used ACool Rads in their cases, do they come with the right screws to mount them in the radiator mounts with fans on the other side? So the screws would have to go through 25mm fans, through the radiator mount, and into the rad.

Just trying to purchase any last minute accessories before my case gets here. I know inevitably I'll have to purchase some more things once I get things situated in my case as you can't think of everything.


----------



## VSG

You get both 30mm and 35mm screws if that's what you meant. Note that they use hex head M3 screws so you may need washers depending on the case/rad mount used.

I just got my T-shirt from CaseLabs, it is very nice. Thanks XNine


----------



## wermad

I tapped all my alphacool rads to M4 so I have a bunch of the stock M3 screws as extras. Though, the hex head is a tad small and may just pass through the whole for the stock M3. For my rig, even passed through the thick CL brackets, 30mm was well enough. I even managed to get through the bracket with the annoying alphacool rad's extra plugs. Mmcmastercarr.com sells the best screws imho compared to the ebay ones I've purchased as well.


----------



## VSG

The stock M3 hex screws worked fine for my with the TX10 rad mounts, no need for washers: http://i.imgur.com/Uf9rzfo.jpg (big image, click to zoom on screws). I used 30mm screws on either side as well, PPC had sent me copper versions of the screws that originally came black so I had plenty for push-pull with 30mm.

How did you manage to get the extra plugs to not hit the rad mount? It was near impossible for me so instead of getting a gasket, I put the push fans in between the rad and mount.


----------



## techjesse

Work in progress







ST10 more parts on there way


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I tapped all my alphacool rads to M4 so I have a bunch of the stock M3 screws as extras. Though, the hex head is a tad small and may just pass through the whole for the stock M3. For my rig, even passed through the thick CL brackets, 30mm was well enough. I even managed to get through the bracket with the annoying alphacool rad's extra plugs. Mmcmastercarr.com sells the best screws imho compared to the ebay ones I've purchased as well.


I'd only be concerned of the head being too small to pass through the holes of my AP-15's as that's where they be sitting. For me it's going to go screws > fans > CL radiator mount > radiator.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The stock M3 hex screws worked fine for my with the TX10 rad mounts, no need for washers: http://i.imgur.com/Uf9rzfo.jpg (big image, click to zoom on screws). I used 30mm screws on either side as well, PPC had sent me copper versions of the screws that originally came black so I had plenty for push-pull with 30mm.
> 
> How did you manage to get the extra plugs to not hit the rad mount? It was near impossible for me so instead of getting a gasket, I put the push fans in between the rad and mount.


It pushes the rad out a bit on the plug side but it grabs with the mcmastercarr screws. for some reason, the ebay screws don't grab for this part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I'd only be concerned of the head being too small to pass through the holes of my AP-15's as that's where they be sitting. For me it's going to go screws > fans > CL radiator mount > radiator.


I'll take at look at the ones i have and measure them.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> For anyone who has used ACool Rads in their cases, do they come with the right screws to mount them in the radiator mounts with fans on the other side? So the screws would have to go through 25mm fans, through the radiator mount, and into the rad.
> 
> Just trying to purchase any last minute accessories before my case gets here. I know inevitably I'll have to purchase some more things once I get things situated in my case as you can't think of everything.


I wasn't too impressed with how they tighten down also, some would just spin, the stock hex head screws, so I got them to a point where I knew it was secure but coming from XSPC radiators, the mounting screws were so much better with XSPC. Thought about replacing them as they're bad in my opinion, Geggeg also mentioned, they come with 30 and 35 mm. Hoping in the future it's not an issue if I ever have to remount the radiators again or change cases for some weird reason...


----------



## VSG

XSPC uses 6-32 screws with a nice philips head. Definitely better and I trust them to hold the weight more than the M3 ones that are holding my 480 Monsta with push-pull fans to be honest. So far everything seems fine, the drop-in rad mount gives some strength to the entire assembly too.


----------



## jhaze84

I'll reiterate what everyone else is saying. The Alphacool screws are pretty terrible. The threads strip easily, socket head instead of Philips, and they are tiny compared to the rads that they hold into place. They *will* dig into the AP15 screw holes unless you use a washer.

I replaced mine with nice stainless steel Phillips button head screws. So much better than the ACool ones. The only problem was that M3x35mm is impossible to find in a local hardware store (at least where I live), so I had to order them from one of those online hardware stores.

Re: 30mm vs 35mm on the S3 brackets. I've found that 30mm just barely gets through the fan>mount>rad. I was able to get only a couple of turns into the rad and that was it. I felt much better using a 35mm screw, but those are a bit too long so you will have to use a spacer (or a fan filter or something) to prevent the screw from hitting the plate protecting the rad fins.


----------



## chino1974

I agree with jhaze84. The alphacool screws are very cruddy. The heads are tiny and have to have washers to not sink into fans and threads strip very easily. Your better off find some better quality screws with bigger heads and same threads from your local hardware store like I did.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I'd only be concerned of the head being too small to pass through the holes of my AP-15's as that's where they be sitting. For me it's going to go screws > fans > CL radiator mount > radiator.


I bought these
DrillSpot M3-0.5 x 30mm CL 12.9 DIN 912 Plain Socket Head Cap Screw, Pack of 100
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JE7X6C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

works perfect with my AP15's/alphacool/CL rad mount.


I have extra's. How many do you need? I can get them to you quicker than from DrillSpot. Let me know


----------



## wermad

I converted my alphacool rads to m4, so smaller screws are no longer an issue. 1/8" bit too bore out the hole, tap was inexpensive, and used my drill very carefully to tap the holes.


----------



## VSG

Hmm...


----------



## wermad

Just be careful as M3 is small and has a bit of wiggle room, M4 doesn't. So it can get tight in some areas to install fans after converting the screws. Alphacool's housing is tight too, so at times, I had to bore into small portions of the housing frame. Alphacool rads have the blocking plates but i still used a small plate to ensure the bit and tap didn't go into the channels/fins. If you do it correctly it can be done with some basic tools. I've done about 10 rads or so and alpha are one of the easier ones (ek is more difficult as the spacing can be too wide once converted).


----------



## akira749

I must be the only one but for me, I never had any issues with the M3 screws on my Alphacool's. Sure I like my 6-32 10000000 times on my XSPC's and Darkside's but...









Also, yes the head is tiny but it doesn't go through my fan holes. I have Swiftech Helix which has basically the same frame as an AP-15


----------



## wermad

I don't have issues with M3 with slimmer rads but having had several Monsta's (including three 360s and three 480s), it can seem a bit weak (though it should hold). But, i do feel the Alphacool stock screws are not up to the task due to the smaller head.

One of my 560s, tapped to M4, using McMasterCarr M4-.07 x30mm SS hex screws







:


With these screws, I can still grab the threads even though the plugs are pushing out the rad from the bracket.


----------



## stren

I agree on not liking the copper screws that come with them, but M3 are fine with GTs if you use a washer, even without they'll work, I just like the feel of the washer. I also prefer button head to philips for the more stealthy look:


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Wow I really appreciate all the responses. Super helpful. I will probably see how the included screws work when the case arrives on Wednesday. If I'm unhappy with them I've got a pretty decent hardware store nearby I can probably get screws at. I'm thinking M3 6-32 screws would be ideal.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> On the other hand, thanks to my build log in the TX10 there are now at least 2 people who will be placing an order for the exact same configuration: TX10-D + Extended top + Pedestal
> 
> So now I feel the CaseLabs guys should get the selfies done at the very minimum as a thanks


I think we should have a joint photo where they all try and fit inside a tx10 lulz.

Also why are you encouraging people to get a TX10 - I'm the opposite lol always telling people to get something smaller like a TH10 or STH10 haha (sorry Jim)


----------



## VSG

M3 is metric, 6-32 is UNC/UNF. Not switchable.

Stren: I try to tell them the TX10 is way overkill by itself and then recommend the STH10 and TH10A as well. No one listens


----------



## chino1974

I lobe my TH10. Yeah the TX10 can hold 2 systems. But thats why I have the TH10 under my desk and WetBench on desk. Problem solved


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> xnine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so rofl atm
> 
> i hope you know i am just kidding jason !
> 
> besides you are only 30 min from me, i dont need to have you show up kick my bums and take my caselabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN should make a CL Emotocon
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not really the violence type unless it needs to be done. I might throw black licorice at you though. Disgusting flavor of Satan it is!
> 
> The X2 prototype is on its way back to the Lab. Meanwhile, the Lab Chimps are obsessed with the latest TF2 video and have been trying to teleport bread. And they wonder why I never take them seriously.
Click to expand...

but you may quickly change your mind..... as i have the precious ~!



why yes my m8 does have those drop in mounts ! ( what i wouldnt of given to have my th10 have them :/ )

that was just a testing card fyi !


----------



## X-Nine

Don't forget, that it was originally MY M8. Come to think of it, I'll just ask Jim for a new one. Sure, I'll have to pay for it, but I can get drop in mounts for my new one.









Also, for Rad screws, I highly recommend MNPCTECH's screws:

I don't usually recommend products to people, as sometimes people get iffy when a manufacturer rep promotes another company, however, those Rad screws are AWESOME. And they're pretty! And let's face it, Bill Owen is one hell of a modder, and a human being!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't forget, that it was originally MY M8. Come to think of it, I'll just ask Jim for a new one. Sure, I'll have to pay for it, but I can get drop in mounts for my new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for Rad screws, I highly recommend MNPCTECH's screws:
> 
> I don't usually recommend products to people, as sometimes people get iffy when a manufacturer rep promotes another company, however, those Rad screws are AWESOME. And they're pretty! And let's face it, Bill Owen is one hell of a modder, and a human being!


Those are awesome - just pricey when you're doing 60 odd fans lol


----------



## Mega Man

thanks, and no.... you may not ! JIM KEEP MINE SPECIALS PLEASE ~!!!!!







( there is a LARGE tx10-d purchase in it for you..... and me ) ( see my above posted pic )

the screws are not bad. but nah i think they dont look good, i have some stuff up meh sleeves

i been hiding in the corner for a while. but i used to be quite handy till i took up HVAC, i think i may surprise you guys soon .... ( IE winter ) wont be so pretty as bs, but still not bad


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't forget, that it was originally MY M8. Come to think of it, I'll just ask Jim for a new one. Sure, I'll have to pay for it, but I can get drop in mounts for my new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for Rad screws, I highly recommend MNPCTECH's screws:
> 
> I don't usually recommend products to people, as sometimes people get iffy when a manufacturer rep promotes another company, however, those Rad screws are AWESOME. And they're pretty! And let's face it, Bill Owen is one hell of a modder, and a human being!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome - just pricey when you're doing 60 odd fans lol
Click to expand...

Psh... you know you want to spend the amount of money of a GPU on rad screws!


----------



## integr8d

Anyone have experience w/ mounting an Aquero 5 LT behind a flex-bay cover? I want to keep my fan controller low-profile and the 5 LT is just a board (no front LCD). So it should be perfect (or would it not?).

Thx.


----------



## Mega Man

have you looked into the aq lt mounting kit ? just mount it to a bay as normal but keep the cover on it ?


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integr8d*
> 
> Anyone have experience w/ mounting an Aquero 5 LT behind a flex-bay cover? I want to keep my fan controller low-profile and the 5 LT is just a board (no front LCD). So it should be perfect (or would it not?).
> 
> Thx.


Yes, look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353548/build-log-sylent-green/50#post_19203750

I'm not the only one that did something like that, a search should get you more hits should you not have enough info.


----------



## X-Nine

Exciting morning ahead! I get to assist on an ACL surgery on a dog today! Hopefully all goes well.

In other news... Well, there is none. Other than the Lab Chimps set off the fire alarms last night. They say it was an accident involving a bunson burner and a science project, however, I suspect it has something to do with that rocket they've been "secretly" working on in the basement.


----------



## Newtocooling

Please add me to the list of caselab owners



Updated cleaned up pictures!


----------



## Mega Man

And we have another convert. Welcome!


----------



## stickg1

Sigh, I think I just trashed my 280x because it got wet. I'll give it a few days see if I can dry it out. Otherwise I might be on the hunt for a reference 7970/280x.


----------



## VSG

Is that an excuse for getting another case now?









What happened?

Edit: NVM, saw your post in the watercooling club thread.


----------



## stickg1

I think it's going to be fine. This card has always been a little wonky TBH. Hopefully it will last until I had planned to upgrade anyway, in about 2 months.

And nope! The case stays, although the talk of a smaller mITX chassis sounds interesting. Would have to be priced significantly lower to really grab my interest though.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think it's going to be fine. This card has always been a little wonky TBH. Hopefully it will last until I had planned to upgrade anyway, in about 2 months.
> 
> And nope! The case stays, although the talk of a smaller mITX chassis sounds interesting. Would have to be priced significantly lower to really grab my interest though.


What are you upgrading to? Didn't you just buy a new waterblock?


----------



## stickg1

I did buy a new waterblock, but it was a cheap $70 block because I didn't want to spend the $130 on a nice block for a card I had planned to upgrade soon. It's not a huge loss, I'll still have a use for the card and block I just want a better one. If you consider this is a 7970 with new firmware, then I'm using a card that's been on the market for about 3 years. That's a dinosaur!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I did buy a new waterblock, but it was a cheap $70 block because I didn't want to spend the $130 on a nice block for a card I had planned to upgrade soon. It's not a huge loss, I'll still have a use for the card and block I just want a better one. If you consider this is a 7970 with new firmware, then I'm using a card that's been on the market for about 3 years. That's a dinosaur!


I hear you. I could easily see my new 290X lasting me 3 years though considering how little I game. The only reason I ever upgrade is when I make a new build really. It's usually just the fact that I'm taking everything apart that makes me decide to upgrade my GPU not the fact that I really need one







.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And we have another convert. Welcome!


Thanks I really love the case! I already want to try another build, I really like the look of the S8.


----------



## exyia

just got an email telling me my SMA8 is delivered!!!!!









now to start measuring and planning....and ordering everything else I need! Though I'm not sure why I keep saying I'm going to measure it first - I'll probably just end up with a 120x4 bottom, 120x2 bottom, 360x3 front (didn't order the flexbay mounts)

oh well, excited either way

still can't decide whether acrylic tubing would be worth the hassle

argh, this is finally going to get started - longest week ever


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah, one more SMA8 in da club!








Too bad you didn't think of the flexbay tho.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yeah, one more SMA8 in da club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't think of the flexbay tho.


I need to order a flex bay mount too..


----------



## geekgurl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... who's the little guy being thrown in the air at PDXLAN?


Just to let some light in on these fine folks lifting this little guy to greatness... This is Willamette Valley Gamers based out of Eugene, OR. We are a LAN group and frequent PDXLAN each summer as one big unified group of gamers. We also host our own Monthly LANS in Eugene, OR ... www.wvgamers.com \

We love our sponsors and show much love for their support of LANs, Gamers and events!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just got an email telling me my SMA8 is delivered!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, excited either way
> 
> still can't decide whether acrylic tubing would be worth the hassle
> 
> argh, this is finally going to get started - longest week ever


Woot, woot


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekgurl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... who's the little guy being thrown in the air at PDXLAN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let some light in on these fine folks lifting this little guy to greatness... This is Willamette Valley Gamers based out of Eugene, OR. We are a LAN group and frequent PDXLAN each summer as one big unified group of gamers. We also host our own Monthly LANS in Eugene, OR ... www.wvgamers.com \
> 
> We love our sponsors and show much love for their support of LANs, Gamers and events!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

That's awesome! Thanks go to you and your crew for the support out there! Maybe next timei can make it out and you guys will meet the whole CL gang


----------



## integr8d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatts*
> 
> Yes, look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353548/build-log-sylent-green/50#post_19203750
> 
> I'm not the only one that did something like that, a search should get you more hits should you not have enough info.


Perfect. Thank you. I remember looking at your build a while back and saw that.

Cheers.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

*7:17 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery*

Best thing I've read all morning







.


----------



## stickg1

Sweet! Need pics! Right meow!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sweet! Need pics! Right meow!


It it arrives before 5 I can take a few unboxing pics. But tomorrow night I'll take LOTS of pics for my build log







.


----------



## stickg1

Wheres that build log at?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wheres that build log at?


*Puff's Punisher S3 Mini-ITX Build*


----------



## stickg1

I put some of my Silverstone FQ121's back in the mix. I was using black Silverstones because I thought it matched better but I think these look sweet...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I put some of my Silverstone FQ121's back in the mix. I was using black Silverstones because I thought it matched better but I think these look sweet...


I like the look of the blue with the gunmetal gray a lot actually, nice







.

Oh btw...pics...they're coming







.

*EDIT:* Here's a quick unboxing pic. Rest of them are in my build log *here*







.


----------



## Nichismo

for everyone out there who has the USB 3.0 front panel (excluding mercury owners),

how many of you actually have motherboards with two 19pin USB 3.0 headers?

would I able to use this in order to have all 4 ports working?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=41084


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> for everyone out there who has the USB 3.0 front panel (excluding mercury owners),
> 
> how many of you actually have motherboards with two 19pin USB 3.0 headers?
> 
> would I able to use this in order to have all 4 ports working?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=41084


Never never never do that.

To split usb you must have a hub telling the usb that it is a hub.

I would use a usb3 to usb2 header adapter


----------



## Kimir

That why I'm glad to have the Rampage IV Extreme and not the BE, I have two USB internal header








Not that I plug 4 devices on front of the case at all time (almost broke an USB key the other day), but at least I can plug all the ports from the accessory I ordered with the case.


----------



## wermad

My rive has two 3.0 internal headers (19-pin) but the bottom gpu's block is so wide it blocks all but a few headers







. So I only have two of my four front panel usb 3.0 headers. Its fine since I use mainly the rear i/o ports.


----------



## X-Nine

I just don't understand why they make some things the way they do. Surely they could have made USB 3.0 use a smaller connector. Surely mobo manufacturers could mount their 24 pins 90 degrees. Surely they could kill Molex 4 pin connectors and use 4 pin connectors like on gpus.

Surely.


----------



## Kimir

That's true, there are thing like that that doesn't make sense. Those internal USB3 header look like tiny IDE connector to me... when you see what space a sata connector takes, *** really.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My rive has two 3.0 internal headers (19-pin) but the bottom gpu's block is so wide it blocks all but a few headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I only have two of my four front panel usb 3.0 headers. Its fine since I use mainly the rear i/o ports.


aren't you on 2 single slot 295x2 now?


----------



## techjesse

Almost done with my ST10 build


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Never never never do that.
> 
> To split usb you must have a hub telling the usb that it is a hub.
> 
> I would use a usb3 to usb2 header adapter


ummm, what if I already did???

lol jk. I was thinking that, or get one of those Silverstone PCI express cards with, like this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_339&products_id=39793


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That why I'm glad to have the Rampage IV Extreme and not the BE, I have two USB internal header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I plug 4 devices on front of the case at all time (almost broke an USB key the other day), but at least I can plug all the ports from the accessory I ordered with the case.


just got my black edition in the mail today











I had a couple opportunities to get the Rampage iv, but it just didnt seem right purchasing a board thats 3 years old now, especially once X99 comes out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just don't understand why they make some things the way they do. Surely they could have made USB 3.0 use a smaller connector. Surely mobo manufacturers could mount their 24 pins 90 degrees. Surely they could kill Molex 4 pin connectors and use 4 pin connectors like on gpus.
> 
> Surely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Never never never do that.
> 
> To split usb you must have a hub telling the usb that it is a hub.
> 
> I would use a usb3 to usb2 header adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, what if I already did???
> 
> lol jk. I was thinking that, or get one of those Silverstone PCI express cards with, like this one:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_339&products_id=39793
Click to expand...

you can break your usb chip ( not will. can ) if these are used, they really should not be sold ( perf pcs gets them from moddiy )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> just got my black edition in the mail today


welcome


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Have you guys ever exchanged a newly built case with Case labs? I'm having second thoughts, I should of got the S5 instead.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Have you guys ever exchanged a newly built case with Case labs? I'm having second thoughts, I should of got the S5 instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it because the S5 is a bit smaller?
I don't find mine too big at all, and it's sitting on my desk 24/7. Give it some thought, you've got a beautiful case there.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That why I'm glad to have the Rampage IV Extreme and not the BE, I have two USB internal header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I plug 4 devices on front of the case at all time (almost broke an USB key the other day), but at least I can plug all the ports from the accessory I ordered with the case.


Had this problem with my BE , ive to use the 3.0 to 2.0 converter to make all 4 front usb to work...
Sigh


----------



## stickg1

CL did you guys ever get those S4 hybrids rigged up for Werm and me? (I think it was werm, correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## cpachris

Quick update: 84,567 votes for pictures.


----------



## SortOfGrim

+15,433 from me, cause I can


----------



## iBored

Wanna and Needa see more on the X2 case!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Is it because the S5 is a bit smaller?
> I don't find mine too big at all, and it's sitting on my desk 24/7. Give it some thought, you've got a beautiful case there.


Yes, would like a smaller case. Its taking up space on the desk.


----------



## exyia

anybody have sata cable recommendations for something that will better fit with a fully stacked/loaded drive cage? they sit so close together in a way that the spacing between each SATA power connector makes me have to run them to every other drive and make two cable runs, and the connectors still feel a little strained

essentially, looking for something like this









not sure what the keyword I'm looking for is. sata cable obviously returns tons of results


----------



## VSG

Most PSUs come with daisychained SATA cables (also Molex but not relevant here). Aren't they what you are looking for?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Most PSUs come with daisychained SATA cables (also Molex but not relevant here). Aren't they what you are looking for?


right, but most of them have way too much spacing between each connector, so you're left to awkwardly loop them around. the corsair ax1500i in particular (what I have) has somewhat stiff ribbon style cabling, so it's too stiff to route on after another. I have to run 1+3 and another 2+4 if that makes sense


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> right, but most of them have way too much spacing between each connector, so you're left to awkwardly loop them around. the corsair ax1500i in particular (what I have) has somewhat stiff ribbon style cabling, so it's too stiff to route on after another. I have to run 1+3 and another 2+4 if that makes sense


Ya, I know what you mean. The Corsair cables are quite stiff- stock or sleeved. Your best bet would be to get 1->2 or 1->3 SATA splitter cables. These are available from a lot of places, inexpensive but usually come without any sleeving if that matters. Example: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-PYO2SATA-Power-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B002N2EHVQ


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes, would like a smaller case. Its taking up space on the desk.


If they can't take it back pm me with the way you configured it if you would like to sell it. I really want to do a horizontal motherboard build.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> right, but most of them have way too much spacing between each connector, so you're left to awkwardly loop them around. the corsair ax1500i in particular (what I have) has somewhat stiff ribbon style cabling, so it's too stiff to route on after another. I have to run 1+3 and another 2+4 if that makes sense


Have you considered making them yourself? That way you can make them to the exact length you need.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Have you considered making them yourself? That way you can make them to the exact length you need.


was really hoping to avoid that lol. I detest dealing with cabling of any sort. deal with it enough at work haha

seems like this
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13830/cab-468/Silvertone_CP06_Four_In_One_SATA_Power_Adapter_w_Voltage_Stabilizing_SST-CP06.html#blank

will fit the bill of what I'm looking for


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Does anyone have the measurements of the s5 and S8 from front to back of the case? Are they really the same length from front to back? REP+ with info.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Does anyone have the measurements of the s5 and S8 from front to back of the case? Are they really the same length from front to back? REP+ with info.


Both are the same depth.
S5:14.94H X 12.14W X19.03D
S8: 18.74H X 14.54W X 19.03D


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Does anyone have the measurements of the s5 and S8 from front to back of the case? Are they really the same length from front to back? REP+ with info.


Front to back is typically described as "depth" in measurements (donated by "D"):

S5: Size: 14.94"H x 12.14"W x 19.03"D (380mm x 308mm x 483mm)*

S8: Size: 18.74"H x 14.54"W x 19.03"D (476mm x 369mm x 483mm)*

To answer your q's, according to cl.net, it is the same dimension from front to back (Depth).


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Both are the same depth.
> S5:14.94H X 12.14W X19.03D
> S8: 18.74H X 14.54W X 19.03D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Front to back is typically described as "depth" in measurements (donated by "D"):
> 
> S5: Size: 14.94"H x 12.14"W x 19.03"D (380mm x 308mm x 483mm)*
> 
> S8: Size: 18.74"H x 14.54"W x 19.03"D (476mm x 369mm x 483mm)*
> 
> To answer your q's, according to cl.net, it is the same dimension from front to back (Depth).


Okay, thank you REP+







for clarifying that, So I guess I will be keeping the S8 then. The S8 is just a little taller and a little wider.

Also is this normal for the Top cover to not sit flush in the rear of the case?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, thank you REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for clarifying that, So I guess I will be keeping the S8 then. The S8 is just a little taller and a little wider.
> 
> Also is this normal for the Top cover to not sit flush in the rear of the case?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yay!








You can square off a panel by gently pressing on the edge of it to line it up square. The spring clips on the case have a bit of "give" so sometimes the panels may be off a touch, but they can be pressed back into position.
There is a slight "overhang" on the back edge of the top panel however, by design.

(Edited for clarity, so I could "splain" it better.







)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You can correct that by gently pressing on the edge of the top panel to line it up square. The spring clips on the case have a bit of "give" so sometimes the panels may be off a touch, but they can be pressed back into position.
> There is a slight "overhang" on the back edge of the top panel over the back panel though, by design.


All sides sit flush except for the rear, if I do that then one of the sides won't be flush.


----------



## Newtocooling

Does anyone know if you can mount one of these on the HDD side of the MTH10 to put an Aquaero? I'm not worried about the screen not being seen It will just make routing the fan cables easier.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-adjustable/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> All sides sit flush except for the rear, if I do that then one of the sides won't be flush.


You beat me to it, I edited the previous post to help clarify.








You are correct about the top panel, it does overhang the back of the case a bit, by design.


----------



## Ragsters

The slight overhang of the top panel is to have something to grip to for removal.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You beat me to it, I edited the previous post to help clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct about the top panel, it does overhang the back of the case a bit, by design.


REP+ Really, by design? That's going to bother me since I'll have the case sitting sideways and I'll be able to see it. Wow.. Sucks to have OCD.


----------



## wermad

Yes, to make it easy to pull out the panels. Sometimes they're extremely hard to take off and using a flat head screwdriver (or such tools) can damage the finish. My lower chamber panels are a bit hard to pull off though. Gotta dig my nails in a bit to pull it off.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+ Really, by design? That's going to bother me since I'll have the case sitting sideways and I'll be able to see it. Wow.. Sucks to have OCD.


You'll be glad it does overhang a little when your OCD has you constantly removing panels and adjusting things. It's out just enough to grab with the tips of your fingers. Otherwise you would have to pry and possibly scratch the paint job.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+ Really, by design? That's going to bother me since I'll have the case sitting sideways and I'll be able to see it. Wow.. Sucks to have OCD.


Thank-you.
You will get used to it though! I agree it's for the same reason Ragsters, wermad, and stickg1 just mentioned, as It does make it easier to grasp the top panel when removing it from the case.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thank-you.
> You will get used to it though! I agree it's for the same reason Ragsters, wermad, and stickg1 just mentioned, as It does make it easier to grasp the top panel when removing it from the case.


REP+ Ragsters, wermad, and stickg1. Will try to get used to it LOL..


----------



## wermad

Tip: If you can, reach in from the inside and on a corner or smaller edge, push out a bit to pop out the panel.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For those who have Mercury line pedestals... Is the case supposed to sit a few mm off the pedestal due to the screws being there that connect the front and back panels to construct the pedestal?


----------



## Roikyou

The lip on the back was the first thing I asked also, was given the explanation that it gives you the edge to grab a hold of to remove the top. Easier when you have the 120mm top, you just grab the sides.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> The lip on the back was the first thing I asked also, was given the explanation that it gives you the edge to grab a hold of to remove the top. Easier when you have the 120mm top, you just grab the sides.


Great, thank you for confirming REP+


----------



## X-Nine

Jim designed the lip, as others have stated, to allow for easier removal of the panel. No sense in buying an enthusiast grade chassis only to scratch it up with tools to get the panels off. Our cases aren't so much designed as they are engineered, which is also why you won't see magnets holding on panels or plastic clips that break easily.


----------



## iBored

And that's the quality that makes it impossible to go back to mass produced cases.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> And that's the quality that makes it impossible to go back to mass produced cases.


Today was the first day I've ever played with a CL case and I'm already in love. Don't think I'd ever be able to go back either







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> And that's the quality that makes it impossible to go back to mass produced cases.


amen'


----------



## X-Nine

One of the things I love about my job with Case Labs, is that we aren't so big that people begin to blur. What I mean is, I can talk with each and every person here, with all of our clients or interested parties, and feel like I'm talking with people I know. We joke, we banter, we communicate ideas and share. If there's a problem with someone's case, we can address it in a very quick fashion. When someone has a suggestion that makes our products better, we incorporate them. We hold ourselves to a high standard of treating everyone with respect, no matter if they are a big name modder, or a first time watercooler.

To me, if I were running a business, that's how I'd want it to be. And that's how I want it to be when I'm a customer too. All of you aren't just money. You're people who chose to use our products, people who have shaped our products and who have made Case Labs who we are. And that's pretty damn awesome!


----------



## sdmf74

I get so frustrated when I hear horror stories about or have bad experiences with companies that have poor customer service, There are too many in the pc market but there are several exceptional ones also. I have heard nothing but good things about Caselabs and it's businesses like these that will continue to get my $$$.
With that being said my 2 tone SM8 should be done no later than the 23rd. I cant wait!


----------



## Thrasher1016

See...

Some casE companies (and just companies in general) have such a bad reputation for customer service that people just deal with damaged goods on arrival that people just avoid even trying to get something fixed.

I got my S8 quite a while ago - I'm a slow builder, sorry - and I noticed my 4-way HDD rack was bent all to whootywhoo, and you know what I did?
Checked the paint, bent it back myself with some rags and some lovin', and moved on.
WHY?
When CL has the best customer service of most anyone, why not take advantage of it?
Because personally, it's a silly thing to gripe about, and I worked right around it anyway.

MY POINT IS:
They have such a good reputation that I would have felt like a nardbagel just bringing it up.








If I had asked, CL would have done (whatever their standard for that type of situation is), and life goes on.

IN OTHER WORDS, they've earned a break, IMO.









Some companies treat you like just speaking to them is a privilege, and that's not how to earn love and loyalty from customers.

Thanks - T


----------



## X-Nine

Thrasher, if you need that part replaced, let us know. If it doesn't look and feel like a brand new part, it needs to be corrected by us.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thrasher, if you need that part replaced, let us know. If it doesn't look and feel like a brand new part, it needs to be corrected by us.


You guys really are the best, I'm so a customer for life, or as long as computers are in their current form


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> You guys really are the best, I'm so a customer for life, or as long as computers are in their current form


Even if computers change form I suspect Case Labs will as well







.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thrasher, if you need that part replaced, let us know. If it doesn't look and feel like a brand new part, it needs to be corrected by us.


Is it possible to get a replacement sticker for the front panel cover? It will be all powdercoated soon and this one seems hard to get off- if it is a sticker at all!


----------



## stickg1

Can I get a replacement SM8 even though I never bought one in the first place? You guys would really be doing me a solid


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Can I get a replacement SM8 even though I never bought one in the first place? You guys would really be doing me a solid


Lol, I need a replacement platform since i never bought one too









My beast needs to get off my desk soon, so the platform is coming soon. Just need to sell a few things as monies is tight and I really can't spend extra on this addic...I mean hobby


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Alright, now that my build is delayed because of my 290X issue, I guess I'm going to take the time to sleeve my cables. Still unsure how I'm going to sleeve my PSU (CoolerMaster V550s) since it's not fully modular but that's a different discussion.

Where do you guys get your connectors from for things like 3 pin fan connectors, molex connects, etc?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright, now that my build is delayed because of my 290X issue, I guess I'm going to take the time to sleeve my cables. Still unsure how I'm going to sleeve my PSU (CoolerMaster V550s) since it's not fully modular but that's a different discussion.
> 
> Where do you guys get your connectors from for things like 3 pin fan connectors, molex connects, etc?


I get my connectors and pins from Mouser, Digi-Key, and in rare cases FrozenCPU (like the 8-pin GPU connector).


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright, now that my build is delayed because of my 290X issue, I guess I'm going to take the time to sleeve my cables. Still unsure how I'm going to sleeve my PSU (CoolerMaster V550s) since it's not fully modular but that's a different discussion.
> 
> Where do you guys get your connectors from for things like 3 pin fan connectors, molex connects, etc?


MDPC. All of my connectors and sleeve comes from Nils.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Alright, now that my build is delayed because of my 290X issue, I guess I'm going to take the time to sleeve my cables. Still unsure how I'm going to sleeve my PSU (CoolerMaster V550s) since it's not fully modular but that's a different discussion.
> 
> Where do you guys get your connectors from for things like 3 pin fan connectors, molex connects, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> MDPC. All of my connectors and sleeve comes from Nils.
Click to expand...

Agreed I want anther source for all the ones he does not stock. I'll have to check mouser however I don't like digikey. Don't get me wrong I hear great things about them. But all the stuff I want the description is fizzy and usually no pics ;/


----------



## ACallander

Friend took this while at Quakecon 2014:

Look at this disgrace of a build


----------



## VSG

TX10


----------



## stickg1

Man, that's a shame.


----------



## fast_fate

Unbelievable








Can you put spoilers on those pics please, I don't want to look at them again


----------



## jhaze84

That has to be a joke. Nothing is even screwed in properly. That's a CL troll right there.


----------



## Mega Man

i am all for your rig your life, but i mean. the case costs at least 10 times the hardware that is in ... combined


----------



## szeged

i like the roll of tape hidden away in the top compartment rofl.

troll build if ive ever seen one.

gonna put an old mitx asus 775 mobo and a e8400 in my sth10 and just throw a bunch of christmas lights into the case for some badass gaming bling.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Friend took this while at Quakecon 2014:
> 
> Look at this disgrace of a build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think I can sleep now.


----------



## wermad

Poor case. Not cool man, not cool









Probably blew the entire budget on the case. threw in a what ever could be had. What shame and complete waste of a TX10


----------



## sdmf74

***


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> You guys really are the best, I'm so a customer for life, or as long as computers are in their current form


I'm sold as well,
Bought my SM8 a while back and it was missing a PSU cover, they sent me one straight away without hesitation
and honestly shipping cost to my country is not cheap
but I'm impressed!

I'm now in the hunt for a very compact case, i see some spoiler that something small is coming
I even don't mind If I can pre-order it now, I just know it's gonna be great


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Friend took this while at Quakecon 2014:
> 
> Look at this disgrace of a build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This should really be illegal...


----------



## Pheozero

... is that paper and plastic stuffed into the bottom compartment?


----------



## techjesse

Here's mine







Almost complete


----------



## Neo Zuko

Gonna throw an H220X in my SM8.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Neo, can't you just install it with care?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> ... is that paper and plastic stuffed into the bottom compartment?


I'm not totally sure, but I think it's a jacket or some other article of clothing possibly. It's impossible for me to be sure because I can't look at it for more than 10 seconds before my eyes start bleeding and the dry heaves set in.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I bet he lives in it


----------



## gdubc

It's got to be a dude with a dry sense of humor. Nobody could be that ignorant.


----------



## socketus

you'll never get around that "dude's" due process clause









thinking he's courting insurance fraud .... in case it catches fire ? .... wow. Bet he had as many lookers as spitters going by.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Neo, can't you just install it with care?


----------



## Thrasher1016

*Ahhh, finally done with my S8...*

There's not a lot of pictures yet, but as I tweak, fix, fiddle, and finalize everything within, and finish off the fan curves and RAID profiles, I'll take a few more!











Spoiler: Done, but never really done, amirite?



Naked and afraid.



Looks really nice, but will get better. STIFF SATA cables...



I love it so far! Lots of space left for next-gen AMD cards!












I







Caselabs!





Thanks - T


----------



## exyia

waiting for my package tomorrow to get my flexbay/radiator mounts

I think I'm going to go with eloops for all the fans (don't want to deal with the hassle of finding enough GT's)

got to try some under-motherboard lighting. not as bright as I'd like, but side-emitting LED strip rolls are ~$30 after shipping....not sure I care enough to spend a whole $30 more just for slightly brighter lighting. this will probably look fine in a dark room. idk, still undecided


----------



## sdmf74

Can someone please tell me what the circumference of the bitspower D5 pump cover is? not the knurled ring but the circ. of the smooth part.


----------



## ShadowBroker

I am about to increase the size of the window in my Sth10 case but I have not found a sollution to one specific problem. CaseLabs is using some technic, maybe welding etc. so that there are male M4 threads in the door. This way you can use bolts to attach the window and at the same time the window itself is removable.

The easiest way to increase the size of the window would be ignoring this and just glue the bigger window in place. Unfortunately I want to do this the hard way. So... Basically I would like to do this the same way CaseLabs is doing but I have not found a proper way of doing this. Do you guys have any ideas or suggestions about techniques I should try? I would gladly give a rep+ away for a nice good juicy technique I can use. I will paint the door either way, so finishing won't be a problem.

Thank you!


----------



## VSG

If they are like the inserts in the front, they are pressed into the aluminum. You will need something that provides a few hundred lbs of pressure to do that.


----------



## X-Nine

My best advice, barring heavy machinary, is to use JB WELD with some cut/milled stand offs of some time. Hell, you could probably get away with motherboard standoffs.


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If they are like the inserts in the front, they are pressed into the aluminum. You will need something that provides a few hundred lbs of pressure to do that.


Yes they are, exactly the same. This much I figured though. I do not have an access of the professional grade machinery so I am looking for some other technique that would give similar end result.


----------



## VSG

I am assuming you want the visible side of the door without any threads/holes? If not, just go with motherboard standoffs or any small screw/bolt combo as XNine suggested.


----------



## Terminus14

Just saw this post over on Reddit about a new case. Thoughts? I'm finding no info about it anywhere else.

http://www.reddit.com/r/CaseLabsUSA/comments/2bam47/caselabs_x2_chassis/


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Just saw this post over on Reddit about a new case. Thoughts? I'm finding no info about it anywhere else.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/CaseLabsUSA/comments/2bam47/caselabs_x2_chassis/


I beleive it's the same as talked about last week:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... who's the little guy being thrown in the air at PDXLAN?


----------



## Terminus14

Ah that seems right. With a quick bit of Googling I couldn't find any pics from their booth. And since I don't own a CL case yet, I don't frequent this thread.

Here's to hoping we get some more info soon!


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My best advice, barring heavy machinary, is to use JB WELD with some cut/milled stand offs of some time. Hell, you could probably get away with motherboard standoffs.


This is interesting option. If I understood correctly what you meant, this could be a sollution that solves the problem. At least I got an epiphany and I will definately explore this option. Thank you! Rep+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am assuming you want the visible side of the door without any threads/holes? If not, just go with motherboard standoffs or any small screw/bolt combo as XNine suggested.


You assumed correctly!









If anyone has another sollutions they wish to present I am all ears!


----------



## VSG

What about the plastic motherboard standoffs that you just glue in place? If you distribute the load well enough it should work fine. On that note, make a larger plexi piece and use 3M double sided tape/velcro


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the plastic motherboard standoffs that you just glue in place? If you distribute the load well enough it should work fine. On that note, make a larger plexi piece and use 3M double sided tape/velcro


If I understood correctly what you meant it would leave a gap between the door and the window... I think I did not get it right. Could you please be a bit more specific?

The double sided tape and velcro were first on the "not gonna happen" -list. I just like screws and bolts.









The plexi will of course be bigger than the hole on the door. Similar as the original.


----------



## VSG

No, you are right. There will be a small gap if you go with plastic standoffs that are glued in.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the circumference of the bitspower D5 pump cover is? not the knurled ring but the circ. of the smooth part.


67mm of diameter









221mm of circumference


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 67mm of diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 221mm of circumference


Oh im sorry I meant edge to edge as if I was making a hole to mount it in, so 67mm (2.63")right. Thanx alot rep+








Anyone think it might be worth waiting for the mcp50x pump or should I just get a pwm D5? This will be my first true pump setup. I expanded my H220 AIO but I'm going full custom this time.


----------



## VSG

Since you are considering the PWM D5, how are you intending to control it? I am sure you know it, but in case you don't- the PWM implementation on the D5 is not at the standard specs. Darlene has a nice solution in the Aquaero owner's club. An easy solution would be to just go with a D5 vario









If you have 2-3 weeks of patience, we should have more info on the mcp50x. It should be much more economical and provide a DDC-like head pressure while being quieter too. If everything goes well, I should be getting my hands on 1-2 as well.


----------



## ACallander

Man this 12-15 business days to get my s5 gunmetal and black is like waiting to get my twins out of the nicu.. Forever! Okay maybe not the same but close lol (joking Incase someone takes it the wrong way)


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> I am about to increase the size of the window in my Sth10 case but I have not found a sollution to one specific problem. CaseLabs is using some technic, maybe welding etc. so that there are male M4 threads in the door. This way you can use bolts to attach the window and at the same time the window itself is removable.
> 
> The easiest way to increase the size of the window would be ignoring this and just glue the bigger window in place. Unfortunately I want to do this the hard way. So... *Basically I would like to do this the same way CaseLabs* is doing but I have not found a proper way of doing this. Do you guys have any ideas or suggestions about techniques I should try? I would gladly give a rep+ away for a nice good juicy technique I can use. I will paint the door either way, so finishing won't be a problem.
> 
> Thank you!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If they are like the inserts in the front, they are pressed into the aluminum. You will need something that provides a few hundred lbs of pressure to do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My best advice, barring heavy machinary, is to use JB WELD with some cut/milled stand offs of some time. Hell, you could probably get away with motherboard standoffs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> This is interesting option. If I understood correctly what you meant, this could be a sollution that solves the problem. At least I got an epiphany and I will definately explore this option. Thank you! Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assumed correctly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has another sollutions they wish to present I am all ears!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> If I understood correctly what you meant it would leave a gap between the door and the window... I think I did not get it right. Could you please be a bit more specific?
> 
> The double sided tape and velcro were first on the "not gonna happen" -list. I just like screws and bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plexi will of course be bigger than the hole on the door. Similar as the original.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, you are right. There will be a small gap if you go with plastic standoffs that are glued in.





The hand held tool you need is a nut-setter with the appropriate size "nut" inserts.
These work same a pop rivet gun but leave a threaded nut instead of the usual pop rivet compression.
*However*
Using a "hobby" type nut-setting tool will leave part if the "nut" on the outside of the panel.
For a complete finish to the job (smooth on the outside) you wound have to grind this part back/ use a little filler and sand smooth...
before repainting the panel.

If you look closely at the outside of the panels where the "nuts" are on the inside you can make out where the holes were drilled for their industrial version of the nut-setter.
It's likely they were ground back also prior to powder coating ?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Since you are considering the PWM D5, how are you intending to control it? I am sure you know it, but in case you don't- the PWM implementation on the D5 is not at the standard specs. Darlene has a nice solution in the Aquaero owner's club. An easy solution would be to just go with a D5 vario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 2-3 weeks of patience, we should have more info on the mcp50x. It should be much more economical and provide a DDC-like head pressure while being quieter too. If everything goes well, I should be getting my hands on 1-2 as well.


What do you mean by standard specs? I assumed I could order one (mcp655pwm) with molex and pwm cable and just have them sleeve it for me too.
I probably can wait for the new swiftech considering my new motherboard is not out yet







Im just feeling frustrated having to wait since Februrary and now they say they physically have them sitting in the warehouse but are taking their time posting them for sale on their website. Not too mention swiftech refuses to send their competitors a sample for third party tops etc. I think It's pretty arrogant to just say "why should we send them one when we can make our own tops and do it better" Swiftech is not known for aesthetics if you ask me and besides they would sell allot more pumps if their was several options for pump tops/accessories.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Man this 12-15 business days to get my s5 gunmetal and black is like waiting to get my twins out of the nicu.. Forever! Okay maybe not the same but close lol (joking Incase someone takes it the wrong way)


I know the feeling I am waiting on a 2-tone as well, If you dont mind me askin what day did you order on? July 2 for me so 2 more days mine is scheduled to be done. It's funny it seems like I am refreshing the page like every 10 minutes to see if status has changed


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the plastic motherboard standoffs that you just glue in place? If you distribute the load well enough it should work fine. On that note, make a larger plexi piece and use 3M double sided tape/velcro


I just picked up some of these fasteners tonight at walgreens, says its 3 times stronger than velcro. It would definately hold.


----------



## X-Nine

Please for the love of God don't use that stuff to mount windows.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, just installed my Aquaero 6 XT over the weekend, after recieving my nonconforming flex bay mounts (AKA Lifesavers). Took these pictures over the weekend









Now I just need to install the USB 3.0 HD mount to replace my current one, I knew I should have ordered it with the case at the beginning... Im having a little trouble loosening the power and reset buttons.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Please for the love of God don't use that stuff to mount windows.


I got them to mount my swiftech 8-way pwm splitter

@ NICHISMO what size res it that? Would you all agree that 250 size res is the best fit for a Merlin SM8? I ordered a horizontal accessory mount and a Attachment Plate - Large .75" Offset to mount res and will probably mount pump and res seperately.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Please for the love of God don't use that stuff to mount windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I got them to mount my swiftech 8-way pwm splitter
Click to expand...

Ah, groovy!


----------



## Roelv

I would like to join the club because I feel like there was a lack of TX10 owners. Please also add me to the build log list, it's still in progress but the link is in my signature.

My black TX10-D arrived last week.



Btw Stren I watched your entire review before buying this


----------



## PuffinMyLye

You can add me to the club and build log list as well.

Build log found *here*.


----------



## VSG

lol the pedestal + wheels combo is almost as big as the case itself.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol the pedestal + wheels combo is almost as big as the case itself.


It's funny that you say that because my biggest fear was that adding the pedestal and wheels would make this case too big for my taste since I was going for a SFF build. However having spent time working on this case and seeing it up close I don't feel it's too big at all with the pedestal and wheels attached. I love how shallow it is front to back as well.

Needless to say I'm extremely happy with my purchase







.


----------



## NKrader

if I ordered my case with drop in 360 radiator mount and vented top and wanted to change to windowed top,

all i would need to order is the windowed top, correct?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> if I ordered my case with drop in 360 radiator mount and vented top and wanted to change to windowed top,
> 
> all i would need to order is the windowed top, correct?


Correct. As I'm sure you can see top plate with the radiator mount is removable making the top of the case completely open. Therefore all you'd need to do is remove that and put a windowed top panel on.


----------



## Newtocooling

Does anyone know of a way to mount an Aquaero on the HDD side of an MTH10 about my HD cage?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I know the feeling I am waiting on a 2-tone as well, If you dont mind me askin what day did you order on? July 2 for me so 2 more days mine is scheduled to be done. It's funny it seems like I am refreshing the page like every 10 minutes to see if status has changed


I ordered mine on July 13th (Sunday).

Ya, I check my order every morning at work! LOL


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to mount an Aquaero on the HDD side of an MTH10 about my HD cage?


It won't fit. Aquaero units are 5.25 spec, which means they'll only fit in a flex bay.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Btw Stren I watched your entire review before buying this


please please linky !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to mount an Aquaero on the HDD side of an MTH10 about my HD cage?
> 
> 
> 
> It won't fit. Aquaero units are 5.25 spec, which means they'll only fit in a flex bay.
Click to expand...

or in the accessory mount system ~!


----------



## VSG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1226919/tx10-sth10-assembly-instructions/0_50

http://www.overclock.net/products/caselabs-tx10/reviews/5076


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha i didnt know that was him !~ thanks

( i found it on you tube not ocn lol )


----------



## VSG




----------



## exyia

got my bottom rad mounts and flex bay rad mount today!

but just as I feared, the AX1500i is too long to fit a 360 with the rad mount. I might look into modding the mount to make it shorter and push the radiator forward, because I really don't want to downsize to a measly 240 rad









ordered the last radiator/fittings and fans (ugh fans add up in cost so quickly) though, USPS Priority was still pretty affordable, so hoping for 2 days in shipping

also, is there a trick to mounting the front flex radiator mount? I simply can't slide it into place with the chassis mid-plate there, so I have to take that out


----------



## exyia

what thread pitch are the fan mounts? I thought they were 6-32, but my screws say no









http://www.caselabs-store.com/120mm-fan-attachment-90-degree/


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> what thread pitch are the fan mounts? I thought they were 6-32, but my screws say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120mm-fan-attachment-90-degree/


they are 6-32......


----------



## exyia

checked again, seems like they are. either the threads on mine are rough or dirty from the coating process. just ran a tap through it and tried again, all good


----------



## stren

Congrats to new members:

@techjesse
@Newtocooling
@PuffinMyLye
@WiLd FyeR
@exyia
@Roelv


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I would like to join the club because I feel like there was a lack of TX10 owners. Please also add me to the build log list, it's still in progress but the link is in my signature.
> 
> My black TX10-D arrived last week.
> I will update this thread pic when I have a better picture.
> 
> Btw Stren I watched your entire review before buying this


Glad it was useful - i'm gonna go read your log now


----------



## JLMS2010

Add me please.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sorry Caselabs owners is full. Jk.









I love the color scheme.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I'm sorry Caselabs owners is full. Jk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color scheme.


Lol...Thank you!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I would like to join the club because I feel like there was a lack of TX10 owners. Please also add me to the build log list, it's still in progress but the link is in my signature.
> 
> My black TX10-D arrived last week.
> I will update this thread pic when I have a better picture.
> 
> Btw Stren I watched your entire review before buying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it was useful - i'm gonna go read your log now
Click to expand...

haha it helped me too, but it was back when i got my first one ~!


----------



## sdmf74

Not too big a deal but curious, I placed a second order a week or so after I ordered my SM8 and today my SM8 shows shipped (woohoo) and the second order, which is just accessories is showing as "completed". Do you think everything was shipped together or will the accessories be shipping seperately.
My case went directly from "awaiting fulfillment" to "shipped" (skipped "completed" status altogether.)


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not too big a deal but curious, I placed a second order a week or so after I ordered my SM8 and today my SM8 shows shipped (woohoo) and the second order, which is just accessories is showing as "completed". Do you think everything was shipped together or will the accessories be shipping seperately.
> My case went directly from "awaiting fulfillment" to "shipped" (skipped "completed" status altogether.)


Lucky! I'm still waiting for mine.. I have patience with my four kids but when it comes to this case.. NOPE!


----------



## stren

Added @JLMS2010
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not too big a deal but curious, I placed a second order a week or so after I ordered my SM8 and today my SM8 shows shipped (woohoo) and the second order, which is just accessories is showing as "completed". Do you think everything was shipped together or will the accessories be shipping seperately.
> My case went directly from "awaiting fulfillment" to "shipped" (skipped "completed" status altogether.)


Unless you specifically asked to ship em together I imagine they'll be shipped separately given that they were separate orders a week apart.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Lucky! I'm still waiting for mine.. I have patience with my four kids but when it comes to this case.. NOPE!


Exactly fifteen business days

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Added @JLMS2010
> Unless you specifically asked to ship em together I imagine they'll be shipped separately given that they were separate orders a week apart.


They said to just refer the new order to the original one


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Exactly fifteen business days
> They said to just refer the new order to the original one


So I can expect to ship next friday! w00h00!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that is very pretty color combination
need more pics when it finish


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> that is very pretty color combination
> need more pics when it finish


Thank you. I'll put them up in my build log when finished. Hopefully soon!


----------



## ShadowBroker

I would like to add my htpc to the list as well. Here is the picture of my S3 Mercury with DIY two tone color:


----------



## exyia

finished my fan mount



the window extended farther than I expected, so I didn't want to use the caselabs vertical acc bar. so I just made one to go on the side of the tube res/pump combo and used the caselabs 90 degree fan mounts. almost looked fine unpainted, but went ahead with the spray paint after this test fit

not conventional, but I wanted some more airflow on the backplates (I was surprised at how hot they get) and more exhaust direction

rest of the parts to build the system should be in tomorrow!


----------



## sdmf74

FED EX had my case loaded up on their truck at 5:00am yesterday but did not deliver for some reason


----------



## VSG

I have never had a successful Saturday delivery from FedEx, the part time drivers do a terrible job.


----------



## sdmf74

Stilll pretty fast delivery just wish it wouldnt have fell on weekend, it's alright though I still have to order a few things I just wanted to check some measurements...and drool over it


----------



## Neo Zuko

Nice to see others still ordering SM8s post S8 craze.

I finally accepted that I'd rather upgrade my computer parts than upgrade my SM8 to an S8 case. This was super hard to admit to myself. But with such great PC items coming out lately like the Samsung 850 Pro SSD, Corsair 1500i, Corsair RGB Keyboard, Asus ROG Swift GS Monitor, Haswell Extreme... Not to mention the cost of water cooling with nice parts. Justifying a S8 case when I already have the SM8 is super tough. Perhaps Gemini will be better timed for my Case Labs Upgraditis.

So while I could have ordered a S8, I ordered that Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD instead. I was without an SSD for wayyyy to long for this build. Waiting for the GTX 880 to come out, then it's Titanfall time.


----------



## sdmf74

You had me worried for a minute I thought their was a newer better case out replacing my SM8 that's getting delivered tomorrow. I dont see that as an upgrade, not big on the whole flat mobo tray thing, maybe for a second build or something. I'm still having trouble grasping the reverse ATX idea as well, but I think it's awesome that caselabs has so many options so every build is unique.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You had me worried for a minute I thought their was a newer better case out replacing my SM8 that's getting delivered tomorrow. I dont see that as an upgrade, not big on the whole flat mobo tray thing, maybe for a second build or something. I'm still having trouble grasping the reverse ATX idea as well, but I think it's awesome that caselabs has so many options so every build is unique.


Reverse ATX is my preferred layout. So much easier cable management wise, GPUS cool more efficiently, and it looks awesome.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I remember how easy the Silverstone FT02 was to wire up. Everything except for the sata drives was super close. I assume it's much like doing the reverse ATX option on my SM8. It's hard to go wrong with the SM8, it's a classic.


----------



## VSG

Why would reverse ATX be inherently easier to cable manage?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why would reverse ATX be inherently easier to cable manage?


Your 24 Pin and CPU cables are closer to the bottom of the chassis (assuming your psu is on the bottom) , making smaller runs and lessens wire clutter.


----------



## sdmf74

It just looks backwards to me, pun intended


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your 24 Pin and CPU cables are closer to the bottom of the chassis (assuming your psu is on the bottom) , making smaller runs and lessens wire clutter.


Never thought of that, Think I'll do that when I clean my loops sometime next month.


----------



## X-Nine

Additionally, it shows off the sexy GPU blocks you bought, rather than hiding them and making you show off a backplate.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Reverse ATX is my preferred layout. So much easier cable management wise, GPUS cool more efficiently, and it looks awesome.


Can you explain this part too about the graphic cards?


----------



## stickg1

Approximately how many cases has Caselabs sold so far in 2014?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Not likely going to share that level of information.


----------



## sdmf74

Im guessing alot, I placed 2 orders a week apart and in that time invoice #'s jumped approx 150 tickets. Assuming a % of those were parts orders though.


----------



## Pheozero

Anyone in here got pics of some NB-Multiframes in a CL case? I've only really seen builds with eLoops in them.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Anyone in here got pics of some NB-Multiframes in a CL case? I've only really seen builds with eLoops in them.


in what location?

I have one as a rear exhaust (by motherboard) and 3 as radiator fans on a bottom chamber radiator....but in pull so they're not visible


----------



## Pheozero

I'd prefer to see them in a flex-bay in the front, but I can settle for seeing them behind any of the grills on the case.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I'd prefer to see them in a flex-bay in the front, but I can settle for seeing them behind any of the grills on the case.


why do you want to see them? if ya dont mind me asking? its a fan in a fan spot, it only looks like one thing, a fan.

and a black fan. i have the normal nb on the front of my case and i cant even see them thru the grill, it is just dark


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why do you want to see them? if ya dont mind me asking? its a fan in a fan spot, it only looks like one thing, a fan.
> 
> and a black fan. i have the normal nb on the front of my case and i cant even see them thru the grill, it is just dark


Because I don't want to buy 12+ fans at $23/fan and then not like how they look since it's going to be sitting next to me for however long. Plus, I just want to see how they look in the case. That's pretty much all it is to it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Because I don't want to buy 12+ fans at $23/fan and then not like how they look since it's going to be sitting next to me for however long. Plus, I just want to see how they look in the case. That's pretty much all it is to it.


haha im the same way, tho i doubt you can see much of them thru the grills on the case


----------



## sdmf74

Thank You Thank You Thank You caselabs my beautiful SM8 showed up today, Unfortunately I cant get started building this beast yet cause I've been waiting on a motherboard for what seems like 4ever. I was however able to get it prepped.
This thing was packed very well!



I think my Nemesis 360gtx is a tad too long to put my bluray drive in the top slot, prolly have to move it down one,not that big a deal


Also got to figure out how/where im gonna mount the MCP50X pump, not too many options out there for brackets assuming the 35x ones will work. This case should make it easy though.

This is the first time I have ever been able to get my hands on a CL case, its built *very* well but if I was to be critical and find one thing that should be improved I would say that _the motherboard tray & rails definately should be a little thicker aluminum_. Initially I thought I had a problem when I slid the tray out halfway it seemed like it was gonna fall out but then I noticed the screws holding the rails on were very loose. Someone forgot to tighten them down. This obviously took me 5 seconds to fix so no big deal but I still think the tray should be thicker especially if one was to use it as a tech station.

Oh and one other thing, I think _the pegs on the hinges should have a basic little locking mechanism or instead maybe thread the peg on the bottom so a nut could be attached so the door doesnt fall off the hinges so easily._ I have the case laying down in the box for now and I just opened the door to grab the bag of accessories out of the case and the door fell right off and slammed against the backside of the case OUCH, I hope I didnt scratch the paint. I realize the case wouldnt normally be laying on its side but still those doors come off waaaay too easy. A slightly longer peg would resolve this as well.
ok I dont wanna seem like im complaining, cause I love this case it's by far the best case I have ever owned, just a little constructive critisism that's all.


----------



## stickg1

Man I love those two-tones...


----------



## sdmf74

Oh, Please add SDMF74 to the list? As soon as My last 2 components and a few accessories get here I'm switching over to never ever touch another corsair again


----------



## VSG

Pedestal powdercoated and assembled:



Tomorrow the whole case gets assembled. I love this color and texture, pictures do no justice at all.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thank You Thank You Thank You caselabs my beautiful SM8 showed up today, Unfortunately I cant get started building this beast yet cause I've been waiting on a motherboard for what seems like 4ever. I was however able to get it prepped.
> This thing was packed very well!
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Nemesis 360gtx is a tad too long to put my bluray drive in the top slot, prolly have to move it down one,not that big a deal
> 
> 
> Also got to figure out how/where im gonna mount the MCP50X pump, not too many options out there for brackets assuming the 35x ones will work. This case should make it easy though.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever been able to get my hands on a CL case, its built *very* well but if I was to be critical and find one thing that should be improved I would say that _the motherboard tray & rails definately should be a little thicker aluminum_. Initially I thought I had a problem when I slid the tray out halfway it seemed like it was gonna fall out but then I noticed the screws holding the rails on were very loose. Someone forgot to tighten them down. This obviously took me 5 seconds to fix so no big deal but I still think the tray should be thicker especially if one was to use it as a tech station.
> 
> Oh and one other thing, I think _the pegs on the hinges should have a basic little locking mechanism or instead maybe thread the peg on the bottom so a nut could be attached so the door doesnt fall off the hinges so easily._ I have the case laying down in the box for now and I just opened the door to grab the bag of accessories out of the case and the door fell right off and slammed against the backside of the case OUCH, I hope I didnt scratch the paint. I realize the case wouldnt normally be laying on its side but still those doors come off waaaay too easy. A slightly longer peg would resolve this as well.
> ok I dont wanna seem like im complaining, cause I love this case it's by far the best case I have ever owned, just a little constructive critisism that's all.


You raise some very valid ideas. I apologize that the rails weren't fastened in correctly.







However, trust me when I say, that aluminum is as thick as it needs to be.

As for the door hinges, there's not a whole lot we can do about that, as we don't actually fabricate the hinges. Those are OEM hinges. However, they were chosen because taking panels off can be a major pain in the neck (I've removed side panels from over 50 other cases, so I can attest, most aren't fun). When you open your side panel, you're going to do 1 of 2 things: Close it back soon after, or remove it completely for maintenance or what have you. The reason they slide out easily is so that should you choose to remove it, you don't spend more time monkeying with it than time in your case.

I do want you to know, that your feedback is appreciated. If there's a better way to secure a side panel, yet make it easy to open and remove, we're all ears! A good idea is never lost on us!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I may redo my door with magnets on the latching end.


----------



## Ragsters

My door sticks way too much. And yes I have played with the latching things and even replaced them many times but they are still too sticky.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How on earth does one reattach the HDD cage in the S3 once you've screwed a HDD into it? I can't for the life of me see how it's possible since I can't even access the screws once I place the cage back in.


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> How on earth does one reattach the HDD cage in the S3 once you've screwed a HDD into it? I can't for the life of me see how it's possible since I can't even access the screws once I place the cage back in.


This is actually the only negative thing that I've been able to think about in my S5. Especially the nuts towards the back of the case are really difficult to reach once the hdd's are attached to the cage. I was surprised to see what kind of mounting system was used for the cages. I mean, to me CaseLabs seems to be all about convenience and ease of use (flex bays, drop-in mounts, everything is screwed together etc...), but then to use this kind of nut system for the ssd and hdd cages which is extremely inconvenient to use... I had a difficult time trying to wrap my head around it. I would have preferred to see some kind of screws in there so you could at least use a magnetic screw driver to mount the cages in place.

That's actually what I did with these nuts as well. I used a magnetic screw driver and tried to position the nuts correctly on top of the screws. I managed to do it in the end, but it took a whole lot longer that it should have and was quite frustrating.


----------



## FrancisJF

Possible to add a 360 rad here? by removing drive cages..


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You raise some very valid ideas. I apologize that the rails weren't fastened in correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, trust me when I say, that aluminum is as thick as it needs to be.
> 
> As for the door hinges, there's not a whole lot we can do about that, as we don't actually fabricate the hinges. Those are OEM hinges. However, they were chosen because taking panels off can be a major pain in the neck (I've removed side panels from over 50 other cases, so I can attest, most aren't fun). When you open your side panel, you're going to do 1 of 2 things: Close it back soon after, or remove it completely for maintenance or what have you. The reason they slide out easily is so that should you choose to remove it, you don't spend more time monkeying with it than time in your case.
> 
> I do want you to know, that your feedback is appreciated. If there's a better way to secure a side panel, yet make it easy to open and remove, we're all ears! A good idea is never lost on us!


No problem about the rails such a minor thing, one and a half turns with a screwdriver a couple times and it was good to go







I feel bad really mentioning anything negative cause it arrived in pristine condition, For instance I couldnt find one blemish in the paint job. I cant wait to move my system over from my 750d w/ new motherboard,cpu block,rad etc. Im going from an expanded swiftech H220 to a full custom loop. should be a fun build.

You are right about the hinges I just need to get into the habit of removing the door/s altogether if im gonna be inside the case for more than a second or two. Its funny a couple nights ago I needed to check a connection behind the back panel on my 750D and I was trying to hold a flashlight and unscrew the 2 screws that hold the door on but they are crammed on their so tight (because of the wiring) that the 2nd screw didnt wanna come out, then when it finally did the panel fell quickly. Trying to line it back up while compressing the wiring and putting the screws back in was just as much of a pita if not worse.

I didnt realize they were OEM hinges but I do think that it would be good if the pegs that drop into the hinges were a tad bit longer.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You raise some very valid ideas. I apologize that the rails weren't fastened in correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, trust me when I say, that aluminum is as thick as it needs to be.
> 
> As for the door hinges, there's not a whole lot we can do about that, as we don't actually fabricate the hinges. Those are OEM hinges. However, they were chosen because taking panels off can be a major pain in the neck (I've removed side panels from over 50 other cases, so I can attest, most aren't fun). When you open your side panel, you're going to do 1 of 2 things: Close it back soon after, or remove it completely for maintenance or what have you. The reason they slide out easily is so that should you choose to remove it, you don't spend more time monkeying with it than time in your case.
> 
> I do want you to know, that your feedback is appreciated. If there's a better way to secure a side panel, yet make it easy to open and remove, we're all ears! A good idea is never lost on us!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem about the rails such a minor thing, one and a half turns with a screwdriver a couple times and it was good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad really mentioning anything negative cause it arrived in pristine condition, For instance I couldnt find one blemish in the paint job. I cant wait to move my system over from my 750d w/ new motherboard,cpu block,rad etc. Im going from an expanded swiftech H220 to a full custom loop. should be a fun build.
> 
> You are right about the hinges I just need to get into the habit of removing the door/s altogether if im gonna be inside the case for more than a second or two. Its funny a couple nights ago I needed to check a connection behind the back panel on my 750D and I was trying to hold a flashlight and unscrew the 2 screws that hold the door on but they are crammed on their so tight (because of the wiring) that the 2nd screw didnt wanna come out, then when it finally did the panel fell quickly. Trying to line it back up while compressing the wiring and putting the screws back in was just as much of a pita if not worse.
> 
> I didnt realize they were OEM hinges but I do think that it would be good if the pegs that drop into the hinges were a tad bit longer.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, NO case is perfect. It's just not possible, but I'm glad that you're happy with your purchase. We take a LOT of time in developing our products. Some have great success, some don't. That's life. But listening to feedback like this is what makes our products better. Sometimes you need eyes from the outside looking in to see what you can't. It's just one of those weird human things.

We love hearing the positive, AND the negative. We've incorporated ideas from forum members and customers into our products because sometimes, their ideas just make total sense. The S8 itself was driven completely off of user feedback. The TH10A reservoir mounting brackets were one of the most recent things we did, where a forum user (I forget the name, please don't hurt me) asked us to do two separate plates as an option. We did it, because it made sense.

So, if you have feedback, no matter how big or small, don't be afraid to tell us. It may just make something that much better!


----------



## sdmf74

Im curious why is their no res mounting plate for the SM8? Not enough space to mount one i suppose, or other reasons?

Thanx again for everything


----------



## X-Nine

Just due to the fact we hadn't thought of it when we released those older cases. TH10A just came out about a month ago, and the plate idea was incorporated days before it was available to order. It's something we may do for future cases as well.

Take a look in our official OCN forum. Kevin just came up witha great idea for SSDs


----------



## sdmf74

will do


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I'd prefer to see them in a flex-bay in the front, but I can settle for seeing them behind any of the grills on the case.


here you go

it's hard to see them if you go with black, so I took another with it on a white napkin behind


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Initially I thought I had a problem when I slid the tray out halfway it seemed like it was gonna fall out but then I noticed the screws holding the rails on were very loose. Someone forgot to tighten them down. This obviously took me 5 seconds to fix so no big deal but I still think the tray should be thicker especially if one was to use it as a tech station.


My TX10 assembly guide actually mentioned to loosen those screws before putting the motherboard in and then tightening them again. I didn't really understand why because I managed to slide it in without loosening the screws. And my tray is really thick, especially with the back-plate attached.


----------



## akira749

Hi Everyone! Just to let you know that the MOTM Contest is up and I decided to try the Hurrikaine in it for fun.

There's a few nice case mods in there so feel free to check and cast your vote. Mine isn't the most modded but I give it a try









EDIT : here's the direct link OCN Mod Of The Month Contest


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> here you go
> it's hard to see them if you go with black, so I took another with it on a white napkin behind


That's works perfect, thanks!


----------



## mbreslin

Welp. The 5960x is getting closer and closer, figured I've waited long enough, time to get the ball rolling:


----------



## VSG

Got the powdercoating done on the TX10-D:






Don't go by those pictures for the color, this is what it looks close up (more representative of an in-person look):


----------



## stickg1

That's sick!


----------



## VSG




----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the powdercoating done on the TX10-D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go by those pictures for the color, this is what it looks close up (more representative of an in-person look):


I feel like those pictures needed to be prefaced by the theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey

pretty sick man


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I feel like those pictures needed to be prefaced by the theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> pretty sick man


lol that theme was in my head when I was working with the Vandal switches:



Maybe I should find a way to put HAL 9000 in there


----------



## Kimir

I thought by right-clock open in new tab I'd see dat big case in bigger picture, but it didn't.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got the powdercoating done on the TX10-D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go by those pictures for the color, this is what it looks close up (more representative of an in-person look):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cookies n cream!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I thought by right-clock open in new tab I'd see dat big case in bigger picture, but it didn't.


I upload here in the Imgur large thumbnail format to prevent anyone having bandwidth issues. Here are links to 5 MB versions:

http://imgur.com/HjalNvW

http://imgur.com/BicquIX

http://imgur.com/6Fvbuxn

http://imgur.com/IukR2hx

I have the original 18 MP versions as well but these should help out as much as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> cookies n cream!


Hehe.. It looks different in person under different light but I like how it looks in the pictures above too.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Anyone see a problem with this setup? I want to start leak testing tonight and don't feel like ripping my loop apart because I made some bonehead mistake (first water build in 2 years).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499524/build-log-puffs-punisher-case-labs-s3-mini-itx-build/80#post_22638589


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Anyone see a problem with this setup? I want to start leak testing tonight and don't feel like ripping my loop apart because I made some bonehead mistake (first water build in 2 years).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499524/build-log-puffs-punisher-case-labs-s3-mini-itx-build/80#post_22638589


Other than the ports not blocked on the rad, looks fine


----------



## Kranik

Question; I have a Corsair AX1500i being shipped to me to put in my SMH10, would it be wise to pick up one of the PSU support brackets before going ahead and installing it?


----------



## VSG

I definitely would. I got a couple myself.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I definitely would. I got a couple myself.


I figured, now I just have to make sense of the instructions on the Case Labs site for which one I need. I seem to remember it being a touch difficult to figure out.


----------



## VSG

If you have the two holes on the right of the PSU mount, you need the standard orientation. If they are on the left, then reverse ATX layout.


----------



## NKrader

If I wanted to replace the front panel on my s5 (currently usb 3.0 and buttons) I want it to just have the power and reset buttons

What part or parts to buy, also like to replace the part on the underside to make it black instead of the white one I got with the case, would that work getting it in back?

Like so?


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you have the two holes on the right of the PSU mount, you need the standard orientation. If they are on the left, then reverse ATX layout.


Ordered! Thanks man! +rep


----------



## Neo Zuko

What size rad/120x25mm fan screws do I need again for the sm8 again? I think 30mm is just a hair short so I think I need 35mm plus spacers and whatever threading my rads end up being.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> What size rad/120x25mm fan screws do I need again for the sm8 again? I think 30mm is just a hair short so I think I need 35mm plus spacers and whatever threading my rads end up being.


30mm work for me, 35mm would be huge def need spacers


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 30mm work for me, 35mm would be huge def need spacers


yep i use 30mm for fans on the back of my s5


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> If I wanted to replace the front panel on my s5 (currently usb 3.0 and buttons) I want it to just have the power and reset buttons
> 
> What part or parts to buy, also like to replace the part on the underside to make it black instead of the white one I got with the case, would that work getting it in back?
> 
> Like so?


I updated the page. I also set it up so that when you select a particular plate/mount, the corresponding images appears. http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-switch-assemblies-pricing-varies/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> What size rad/120x25mm fan screws do I need again for the sm8 again? I think 30mm is just a hair short so I think I need 35mm plus spacers and whatever threading my rads end up being.


30mm is the length I use in all my CaseLabs


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 30mm is the length I use in all my CaseLabs


+2

30mm length screws were just fine on my alphacool radiators. I didn't use the included ones though - bought Phillips head screws from McMasterCarr. best investment ever vs dealing with annoyingly small hex head screws - comes in boxes of 100 (and nearly went through all of them lol)


----------



## Neo Zuko

Thanks every 1!! Guardians of the Galaxy soon!!!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Thanks every 1!! Guardians of the Galaxy soon!!!!


Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ACallander

YAY! MY ORDER HAS SHIPPED!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Tomorrow!!!!


You reminded me to buy my tickets, taking son + friend on sunday. DFX+ATMOS, should be fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> YAY! MY ORDER HAS SHIPPED!


Lucky. Grats.


----------



## exyia

got my last package in, I think I'm mostly done for now

this thing is kinda hard to photograph in black with black fans lol


----------



## X-Nine

Set your ISO as low as it will go and see if it helps taking photos


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Set your ISO as low as it will go and see if it helps taking photos


High you mean? But it is already noisy as is so a tripod with longer exposure would be better.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Set your ISO as low as it will go and see if it helps taking photos


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> High you mean? But it is already noisy as is so a tripod with longer exposure would be better.


Since the Metadata on your picture isn't available, I don't know what kind of camera you have.

If you have a DSLR then like geggeg said you should put it on a tripod, put your focal length to around F11 and go with a long exposure. I suggest you stay in ISO 100.


----------



## NKrader

Hmm looks like some photo updates on caselabs site! Awesome


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Hmm looks like some photo updates on caselabs site! Awesome


What was updated?


----------



## Sir Slappy

May I join the club please?




Thank you!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Slappy*
> 
> May I join the club please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Another Classic








The SM5 is so well proportioned and the extended top looks right at home on it.
Looks great


----------



## stickg1

You can join, just send the $50 joining fee to my PayPal and I'll take care of the rest!









Nice SM5, I love the blacked out look.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What was updated?


i only noticed cuz i was ordering.

but S5 Parts, when you select differant parts it shows the correct picture, it made me happy.


----------



## Ragsters

I have an update! New exhaust fan, new PSU mod and new case feet.


----------



## akira749

Nice work Ragsters!!! So clean!!!


----------



## NKrader

Uh oh, more parts inbound


----------



## exyia

argh....why did I not think of adding t-shirts to my order X.X


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Nice work Ragsters!!! So clean!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> argh....why did I not think of adding t-shirts to my order X.X


DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE?!?!?!?!?!










We also do giveaways on reddit, fb, and twitter fairly often for shirts.


----------



## VSG

The shirts are definitely a must add option when placing an order, funny enough the CaseLabs shirt is better (textile wise) compared to the Bitspower one I got from Jab-Tech yesterday


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also do giveaways on reddit, fb, and twitter fairly often for shirts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The shirts are definitely a must add option when placing an order, funny enough the CaseLabs shirt is better (textile wise) compared to the Bitspower one I got from Jab-Tech yesterday


The shirts are nice. And I get people asking me what is CaseLabs all the time when I wear mine, so CaseLabs gets some plugs for their brand...and give me an excuse to talk about my builds


----------



## kgtuning

I still want a Caselabs shirt like the periodic table picture on fb.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> argh....why did I not think of adding t-shirts to my order X.X
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also do giveaways on reddit, fb, and twitter fairly often for shirts.
Click to expand...

And for the peoples that swore off social media after the embarrassing FB debacle over the drunken giraffe and civet cat incidents?










Thanks - T


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The shirts are definitely a must add option when placing an order, funny enough the CaseLabs shirt is better (textile wise) compared to the Bitspower one I got from Jab-Tech yesterday


Lets all have a moment of silence for Jab-Tech. Sad because I'm moving to Oklahoma and it would have been great to pick that up direct and close. Farewell Jab-Tech


----------



## VSG

Jab-Tech was the first place I bought watercooling stuff from, but you won't believe what it has become now: http://hardsupplements.com/


----------



## mbreslin

For as much as the cases cost they should throw in a free shirt!

Translation: I am angry with myself for not ordering a shirt when I ordered my S8.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> For as much as the cases cost they should throw in a free shirt!


lol, if life worked like that, costs alot for a reason.. that house i bought should have come with a free car for how much it cost..


----------



## mbreslin

Yeah I was just joking. If I didn't think it was worth it I wouldn't have bought one.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah I was just joking. If I didn't think it was worth it I wouldn't have bought one.


----------



## protzman

still no pix of the new case..... -_______-


----------



## NKrader

Man, if anyone with windowed panels didn't know, get yourself a can of plexus, it's expensive but I just took the time to properly remove each window and clean and polish each window.

And I have to say there is a HUGE difference between just cleaning them and using this product. And would highly recommend getting a can of it.

Also @caselabsKevin this should be recommended product on your page, the best for the best case


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> For as much as the cases cost they should throw in a free shirt!
> 
> Translation: I am angry with myself for not ordering a shirt when I ordered my S8.


hey, at least they're only 10 bucks. I know tons of places easily charge $20 or $25 that is nowhere near worth that much in quality


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Man, if anyone with windowed panels didn't know, get yourself a can of plexus, it's expensive but I just took the time to properly remove each window and clean and polish each window.
> 
> And I have to say there is a HUGE difference between just cleaning them and using this product. And would highly recommend getting a can of it


I will check it out, thanks. All the plexi panels I got could use a better clean/polish.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Man, if anyone with windowed panels didn't know, get yourself a can of plexus, it's expensive but I just took the time to properly remove each window and clean and polish each window.
> 
> And I have to say there is a HUGE difference between just cleaning them and using this product. And would highly recommend getting a can of it.
> 
> Also @caselabsKevin this should be recommended product on your page, the best for the best case


I've been using plexus for 14 years, longer than I've been in the PC industry. Used to use it on plexi goggles for paintball (tourny style, not that noobs in the woods stuff).


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've been using plexus for 14 years, longer than I've been in the PC industry. Used to use it on plexi goggles for paintball (tourny style, not that noobs in the woods stuff).


Motorcycle parts for me about 10 years, it's a funny story because I never thought to use it till Kevin mentioned it to me at pdxlan


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have an update! New exhaust fan, new PSU mod and new case feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, awesome build. Love the clear water.


----------



## sdmf74

Nice, makes me wanna switch out my white tubing for clear but that would throw off my scheme, Im trying to figure out what to do about my res. dont wanna use anything but dist. water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> argh....*why did I not think of adding t-shirts to my order* X.X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also do giveaways on reddit, fb, and twitter fairly often for shirts.


I guess I was being cheap at the time but in hindsite I spent $650+ might as well spent another lousy $10








Should have some Pics to share next week hopefully,Waitin on M7F and a few other accesssories, MCP50X came today









Didnt know you could get replacement PSU graphics like that, Looks sweet!


----------



## X-Nine

We've talked to our supplier about the Elements design going on shirts, and unfortunately it won't work due to the colors I used. However, when I have some down time I'll be tweaking it so it conforms to what they want (while still looking quite similar). Maybe it will be in the "fall lineup collection"


----------



## VSG

Next thing I know, it is being paraded around by a Victoria's Secret model at the NY Fashion Show. Make us proud, XNine!


----------



## X-Nine

To hell with Victoria's secret. I want Olivia Wilde to wear the shirt! :b


----------



## VSG

I would be ok with that too


----------



## Neo Zuko

... And just the tee shirt ...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We've talked to our supplier about the Elements design going on shirts, and unfortunately it won't work due to the colors I used. However, when I have some down time I'll be tweaking it so it conforms to what they want (while still looking quite similar). Maybe it will be in the "fall lineup collection"


I'm sure you guys will come up with a design that works. I'd gladly buy another shirt.


----------



## Neo Zuko

After seeing Guardians it should be Zoe in the Tee-Shirt I think... Best movie ever btw.


----------



## Red Comet

Been a week since I ordered my case, the wait is killing me


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Been a week since I ordered my case, the wait is killing me


Yeah , me too. Having Sleepless nights also....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Dude, awesome build. Love the clear water.


Thanks James!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Been a week since I ordered my case, the wait is killing me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Yeah , me too. Having Sleepless nights also....


This is something that everyone goes thru when waiting for their caselabs. That's why you have us to talk to


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> This is something that everyone goes thru when waiting for their caselabs. That's why you have us to talk to


Actually, it's not only during the waiting period this happens. In my case, it started from the planning stage, thinking of the things I wanted to put in the order, pre order customization, checking for image galleries, even makes it difficult since there's nobody around you where you can see or feel the product. After the planning, I ended up having the t-shirt as the first product I placed







, made me think whether I was ordering the case or the name. I think I have signed in and filled up my cart several times before I made the order. So after a month of planning, the order is made, the wait then makes you think over and over if you had made any mistakes in the order or of things you might want to add.


----------



## Roelv

Yea you really need to think things through before spending a lot of money on something that you're going to use for a lot time.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Actually, it's not only during the waiting period this happens. In my case, it started from the planning stage, thinking of the things I wanted to put in the order, pre order customization, checking for image galleries, even makes it difficult since there's nobody around you where you can see or feel the product. After the planning, I ended up having the t-shirt as the first product I placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , made me think whether I was ordering the case or the name. I think I have signed in and filled up my cart several times before I made the order. So after a month of planning, the order is made, the wait then makes you think over and over if you had made any mistakes in the order or of things you might want to add.


I had the same reservations and the shipping was to Thailand; expensive. However, my caselab is M8 and its really versitile so I acutally had serveral ways to water cool and arrange parts. My 360 rads were too long to mount on the top so I mounted under the top and had the fans on top (suchion). Later, I reversed it to rads on top and cut the inside of the top to make room; no viable cuts shown outside.
So, if one way doesnt work, the other way can
Craig


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Been a week since I ordered my case, the wait is killing me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Yeah , me too. Having Sleepless nights also....


Agree with you both, "awaiting fulfillment" aka The status of order #xxxx is now _You want it so bad it hurts._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> This is something that everyone goes thru when waiting for their caselabs. That's why you have us to talk to


Nice to have others who know our pain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Actually, it's not only during the waiting period this happens. In my case, it started from the planning stage, thinking of the things I wanted to put in the order, pre order customization, checking for image galleries, even makes it difficult since there's nobody around you where you can see or feel the product. After the planning, I ended up having the t-shirt as the first product I placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , made me think whether I was ordering the case or the name. I think I have signed in and filled up my cart several times before I made the order. So after a month of planning, the order is made, the wait then makes you think over and over if you had made any mistakes in the order or of things you might want to add.


Same, I went back and forth a million times, the thing is x99 was getting closer and closer, at some point I had to just go for it.


----------



## Red Comet

Is it possible to add a 360 30mm thick rad in the top of an s5 and still have a 280 rad in the front? Having the 360 rad in the 36mm extended panel and the fittings in the back, and the 280 rad with the fittings pointing up.


----------



## minicooper1

work in progress...


----------



## stickg1

That's tight. TBH I never liked the bitspower logo until I saw your build. I like what you've done there.


----------



## minicooper1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's tight. TBH I never liked the bitspower logo until I saw your build. I like what you've done there.


many thanks


----------



## Neo Zuko

So now that I figured out the Screw size I want (30mm-35mm) I'm still perplexed at Master Carr's selection. Do I want military spec? Hex socket head? Pan Phillips head? What grade of thread tolerance, what finish or material like black oxide finish? Too many options. What would you guys pick from Master Carr for caselabs?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So now that I figured out the Screw size I want (30mm-35mm) I'm still perplexed at Master Carr's selection. Do I want military spec? Hex socket head? Pan Phillips head? What grade of thread tolerance, what finish or material like black oxide finish? Too many options. What would you guys pick from Master Carr for caselabs?


any of them will be enough for water cooling really

I just went with basic phillips ones, part no:
92005A132

these are standard silver though. I guess if you wanted them black to 100% match radiators you will have to check their selection


----------



## NKrader

anyone need a tall vented top (white) and 360mm rad mount (black) for an S5? or USB3.0 front panel full assembly (minus pwr/reset switches, white)

I changed it up and wont be needing, all in very good shape, id pretty much just charge ya the cost of shipping.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> anyone need a tall vented top (white) and 360mm rad mount (black) for an S5? or USB3.0 front panel full assembly (minus pwr/reset switches, white)
> 
> I changed it up and wont be needing, all in very good shape, id pretty much just charge ya the cost of shipping.


Great offer, but keep it with you if you can. Case builds change all the time!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great offer, but keep it with you if you can. Case builds change all the time!


true, but i think dual 360mm rads will be enough to cool anything that i could install in this case.

and the usb wont ever go back in, the cable is too short to route properly and bugs me because it is ugly.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> true, but i think dual 360mm rads will be enough to cool anything that i could install in this case.


You never know! As the manufacturing processes keep getting smaller, things are getting hotter and consume more power when overvolted.


----------



## akira749

Voting ends tomorrow for those who didn't vote yet OCN Mod Of The Month Contest


----------



## Barefooter

I already voted for you. It's close so far. Good luck, you deserve to win!


----------



## ACallander

Anyone have a recommendation for two intake fans on my Mercury S5?

I was going to go with the Gentle Typhoons AP-14 but they are no longer around. Would Noiseblocker eLoops be good?


----------



## VSG

Do you have restriction in the intake region? If not, simple air flow fans would be better.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you have restriction in the intake region? If not, simple air flow fans would be better.


exactly, i use 140mm 700rpm noiseblockers for intake on my s5


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> exactly, i use 140mm 700rpm noiseblockers for intake on my s5


I guess the ventilation mesh isn't very restrictive? I was going to get an AF for exhaust but I only need one and I swear everywhere I look a single costs 75% of the cost of the twin-pack. *shakes fist at corsair*


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I guess the ventilation mesh isn't very restrictive? I was going to get an AF for exhaust but I only need one and I swear everywhere I look a single costs 75% of the cost of the twin-pack. *shakes fist at corsair*


Front mesh is not restrictive at all in a way that would effect 99% of setups


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Front mesh is not restrictive at all in a way that would effect 99% of setups


I have rads on the front but I was thinking for the exhaust but after looking at my order I realized there is no mesh over the exhaust hole, I just got the 120mm cutout.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I guess the ventilation mesh isn't very restrictive? I was going to get an AF for exhaust but I only need one and I swear everywhere I look a single costs 75% of the cost of the twin-pack. *shakes fist at corsair*


Get these the next time they are on a 30-40% sale. Or these- all good fans.

If you have rads on the front, then ya- eloops are great for static pressure while being quiet.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Get these the next time they are on a 30-40% sale. Or these- all good fans.
> 
> If you have rads on the front, then ya- eloops are great for static pressure while being quiet.


Sorry I wouldn't mix fans.







Aesthetics matter to me, it would either be an sp120 or af120, it will be an af120 if I can find a single for half the cost of the twin-pack otherwise I'll just put on another sp120.


----------



## VSG

Fair enough. Check out the marketplace here for the AF/SP120s and also eBay as well.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I already voted for you. It's close so far. Good luck, you deserve to win!


Thanks


----------



## Red Comet

6th day of the 5-10 business days. I really hope it doesn't end up being 10 days







all my parts are ready to receive the case.

Will a 360mm rad interfere with the front 280mm fans? (This is on a s5)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> 6th day of the 5-10 business days. I really hope it doesn't end up being 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my parts are ready to receive the case.
> 
> Will a 360mm rad interfere with the front 280mm fans? (This is on a s5)


It depends...

What's your rads thickness?

Are you doing push only or push/pull?


----------



## Red Comet

I'm going to use a 30mm thick alphacool radiator in the 36mm extended top and have sp120,s In the case.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> 6th day of the 5-10 business days. I really hope it doesn't end up being 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my parts are ready to receive the case.
> 
> Will a 360mm rad interfere with the front 280mm fans? (This is on a s5)


I've seen you posting, you must be right in front of me (I'm on my 5th day), please make sure to post when yours ships so I have some idea of when mine will.









I'm glad I don't have all the stuff yet (waiting for x99/5960x) or the wait would really be bad.


----------



## afokke

So guys, I am ready to go all out on my first water cooled rig. I am planning on housing 2 480mm rads in the SMA8. Please advise, features-wise, is the case a good choice for such a build? It'll be cooling a CPU and 2 GPUs, I plan on having a single loop with one res (a lot of pictures I see have 2 reservoirs).


----------



## Red Comet

Worst part is that I don't have a PC right now, only have my ipad for my work. But yeah, I'm gonna post the day my case ships.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Voting ends tomorrow for those who didn't vote yet OCN Mod Of The Month Contest


I just voted for the Hurrikaine! You're up by one vote right now!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you have restriction in the intake region? If not, simple air flow fans would be better.


I'd be using mesh filters but the only block would be the water tank res mounted behind the front area.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> I'm going to use a 30mm thick alphacool radiator in the 36mm extended top and have sp120,s In the case.


Ok good and in the front what will be your 280mm rad specs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> So guys, I am ready to go all out on my first water cooled rig. I am planning on housing 2 480mm rads in the SMA8. Please advise, features-wise, is the case a good choice for such a build? It'll be cooling a CPU and 2 GPUs, I plan on having a single loop with one res (a lot of pictures I see have 2 reservoirs).


It a very nice choice....You can check my Ergo Proxy...it's a single loop on 1 reservoir....ok it has a few more rads but you'll see that the case is a very nice fit for the setup you listed


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I just voted for the Hurrikaine! You're up by one vote right now!


Thanks my friend!!!


----------



## Red Comet

Most likely a 30mm thick 280mm rad for alphacool with the fittings pointed down. The 360mm rad will have the fittings pointed in the back.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I'd be using mesh filters but the only block would be the water tank res mounted behind the front area.


Airflow fans will be fine then.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Most likely a 30mm thick 280mm rad for alphacool with the fittings pointed down. The 360mm rad will have the fittings pointed in the back.


From the look of it you should be good









Since it's not my setup i can't promise it but i'm confident enough


----------



## Newtocooling

Cleaned up my build I like this look a lot better, now what to do with all my 3/8 by 5/8 compression fittings and tubing?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Cleaned up my build I like this look a lot better, now what to do with all my 3/8 by 5/8 compression fittings and tubing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And you cleaned it up very well. Nicely done.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Cleaned up my build I like this look a lot better, now what to do with all my 3/8 by 5/8 compression fittings and tubing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very good looking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Very good looking!!!!!!!!!


Wow you paying me a compliment makes me feel pretty good about my build, I guess I did alright! I can't wait to see your Xenomorph build progress. Some of you guys have amazing skills, and your one of them.







Do you sell all of your buiilds or do you keep them?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Wow you paying me a compliment makes me feel pretty good about my build, I guess I did alright! I can't wait to see your Xenomorph build progress. Some of you guys have amazing skills, and your one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you sell all of your buiilds or do you keep them?


You did an excellent job and should be proud of it!

Thanks for the good words









So far I've kept my builds since 3 of them are dedicated for folding and the fourth one is my daily rig. The Xenomorph is the first one that don't have any "real" job to do...will see what happens with it when it's finished.

Also I don't think there's a real market for these expensive rigs on the sale market


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You did an excellent job and should be proud of it!
> 
> Thanks for the good words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've kept my builds since 3 of them are dedicated for folding and the fourth one is my daily rig. The Xenomorph is the first one that don't have any "real" job to do...will see what happens with it when it's finished.
> 
> Also I don't think there's a real market for these expensive rigs on the sale market


I hear you about the market, it's too bad as watercooling has become an addiction for me! I really had great time building mine, and looking at systems like yours, Snef's, and Jameswalt1's has given me the itch to build another.







I just don't know what I'd do with it.


----------



## socketus

WOW ! you went from this



to this ?!?



and its a TH10A ? got pix of the "other side" ? ;-) I love how the case swallows those 480 rads, but they're proportionate, and the alternating tube colors, plus the short brackets gunmetal and white.

Its like you opened up a box of CHEATS to transform the build







There's a very good primer on tube runs and design in your build, wish there were a log, WOW !

As for the MOTM contest, a little over 3 days ago I posted in Akira's Hurrikaine thread ... I think he had like 5 votes. I'm guessing that the CL crowd jumped on over, because WOW ! Akira's build now has 48 votes to 49 for for the Steam evil twin build !!!

can't get any closer than that !!! here's pulling for ya Akira, WoW !


----------



## Pheozero

Make that 49 to 49 votes


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> As for the MOTM contest, a little over 3 days ago I posted in Akira's Hurrikaine thread ... I think he had like 5 votes. I'm guessing that the CL crowd jumped on over, because WOW ! Akira's build now has 48 votes to 49 for for the Steam evil twin build !!!
> 
> can't get any closer than that !!! here's pulling for ya Akira, WoW !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Make that 49 to 49 votes


It's a never ending battle it's currently 50-49 for him....i love the suspense and want to thanks every single one of you who put your vote









Still about 5 hours into the contest!


----------



## fast_fate

51 - 50


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 51 - 50


Now 54-50!!!


----------



## sdmf74

I voted for you


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I voted for you


Thanks!


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Now 54-50!!!


57 - 50









Voted for you!


----------



## dieRache

Wow, some seriously great looking PC's in the thread.









Here is my humble submission: (Mercury S3)


*Project Viola Ophelia* (Build Log here)

any and all input is welcome


----------



## VSG

Looks great! I need to check out the build log now.


----------



## cyphon

Worked on some simple modding over the weekend, just some pass thrus and mounts. This is my first caselabs and first aluminum chassis that I've done this type of work on.

Have to say, i do not think I can go back to steel frames maybe ever...the aluminum is sooo much easier to work with and results in cleaner looks.





Pretty solid for myself and lack of skills with power tools


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> 57 - 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voted for you!


Thanks!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieRache*
> 
> Wow, some seriously great looking PC's in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble submission: (Mercury S3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Viola Ophelia* (Build Log here)
> 
> any and all input is welcome


OMG the color is soooooo awesome!!! I will follow your build for sure!!!


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WOW ! you went from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its a TH10A ? got pix of the "other side" ? ;-) I love how the case swallows those 480 rads, but they're proportionate, and the alternating tube colors, plus the short brackets gunmetal and white.
> 
> Its like you opened up a box of CHEATS to transform the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a very good primer on tube runs and design in your build, wish there were a log, WOW !
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, I would have started a build log but technically this has been a slow progression of changing parts from my first build. Frozen and Performance must really love me at this point. So much money thrown away! I decided back around 6 months ago thinking of watercooling my old 2600k only with a XSPC all in one kit. I bought a Enthoo and tried my luck, after the initial scare of watercooling was over, I got hooked. Next came a caselabs, 4470K, ROG Formula, and two 780ti's. I wanted badly to try acrylic but was too scared of ruining all my new hardware. I'm really hooked though and looking at so many great builds from Snef, JamesWalt1, akira749, fast-fate, and low fat I was becoming more intrigued to give acrylic a try. Then GetToTheChoppa sent me a quick pic of his and said I shouldn't have a problem. So now here I am a week later and completely happy with my build. So with that long story that is why I have no build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to give another build a try, but I had a decent amount of disposable income this summer as a fellow MRI tech was out on a surgical leave giving me only three days off the whole summer, but great overtime. I have a ton of compression fittings a whole box of Primochill advanced LTR and an Enthoo Primo that I have no idea what to do with yet. Maybe if I can sell them someday,then I'll consider a Parvum build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the MOTM contest, a little over 3 days ago I posted in Akira's Hurrikaine thread ... I think he had like 5 votes. I'm guessing that the CL crowd jumped on over, because WOW ! Akira's build now has 48 votes to 49 for for the Steam evil twin build !!!
> 
> can't get any closer than that !!! here's pulling for ya Akira, WoW !


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*


Cyphon can you tell me exactly what size hole needed for the BP fillport, Im gonna order a couple and wondering if I have the correct size GreenLee Knockout Punch


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Cyphon can you tell me exactly what size hole needed for the BP fillport, Im gonna order a couple and wondering if I have the correct size GreenLee Knockout Punch


I used a stepped bit and went to the 13/16" step


----------



## sdmf74

I'm gonna have to do the math, I gotta 1/2" conduit punch makes an actual 22.5mm hole

I think that comes out to 20.6mm? so 22.5mm hole should work


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm gonna have to do the math, I gotta 1/2" conduit punch makes an actual 22.5mm hole
> 
> I think that comes out to 20.6mm? so 22.5mm hole should work


13/16" is indeed roughly 20.6mm, which is just big enough to fit the fitting and provide a solid backstop for the o-ring (see measurements below)

The fitting itself is roughly 20mm OD on the through section and the head is 25mm OD. The o-ring that helps keep the fitting from sliding around once installed is 21mm/23mm ID/OD. The fastening colar is 22mm/25mm ID/OD.


----------



## ACallander

Just got my Mercury S5.. of course excited but a concern is that my mobo standoffs only align on one side of my motherboard. So I only have two screws holding down my mobo. My motherboard is the Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE. Should I be concerned or just say thats fine and move on?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> 13/16" is indeed roughly 20.6mm, which is just big enough to fit the fitting and provide a solid backstop for the o-ring (see measurements below)
> 
> The fitting itself is roughly 20mm OD on the through section and the head is 25mm OD. The o-ring that helps keep the fitting from sliding around once installed is 21mm/23mm ID/OD. The fastening colar is 22mm/25mm ID/OD.


ok thanx for checkin those measurements for me, I didnt realize they had an o-ring but if that o-ring is 23mm OD thats only .5mm bigger than the hole but with the fastening collar being 25mm it should work without moving around. I may have to test a different panel to make sure though.

EDIT: Im starting to think that's kinda sketchy now, I just found that Green Lee actually makes a Knockout Punch that is 20.4mm. Now I just need to find one for less then 50-60 $







.
You are probably thinkin just get a step bit (and I might do that) but those can get pricey too and I really like the results you get with the ko punch's


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok thanx for checkin those measurements for me, I didnt realize they had an o-ring but if that o-ring is 23mm OD thats only .5mm bigger than the hole but with the fastening collar being 25mm it should work without moving around. I may have to test a different panel to make sure though.
> 
> EDIT: Im starting to think that's kinda sketchy now, I just found that Green Lee actually makes a Knockout Punch that is 20.4mm. Now I just need to find one for less then 50-60 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You are probably thinkin just get a step bit (and I might do that) but those can get pricey too and I really like the results you get with the ko punch's


I think that it would work in regards to fitting, but the o-ring fitting right may be sketchy as you say. You could always try on some scrap plexi or plywood or something and see how you like the fit.

If you are going to buy a new punch, I am thinking just get a stepped bit, lol. The one I got was around $30 at Home Depot.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Just got my Mercury S5.. of course excited but a concern is that my mobo standoffs only align on one side of my motherboard. So I only have two screws holding down my mobo. My motherboard is the Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE. Should I be concerned or just say thats fine and move on?


That certainly doesn't sound right. Can you takea pic or two to show us how far off they are?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That certainly doesn't sound right. Can you take a pic or two to show us how far off they are?


I'm at work but let me do that when I get home.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That certainly doesn't sound right. Can you take a pic or two to show us how far off they are?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work but let me do that when I get home.
Click to expand...

Okie dokie. I want to see what's going on there, because if it's a problem with how we made that panel we need to get it replaced for you.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Okie dokie. I want to see what's going on there, because if it's a problem with how we made that panel we need to get it replaced for you.


Cool.. I love you guys.. you seriously have the best customer service! I though I was out of luck and just that's how it was made. I'll be sure to take macro shots and good photos to show you want I'm dealing with.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I think that it would work in regards to fitting, but the o-ring fitting right may be sketchy as you say. You could always try on some scrap plexi or plywood or something and see how you like the fit.
> 
> If you are going to buy a new punch, I am thinking just get a stepped bit, lol. The one I got was around $30 at Home Depot.


Alright after doing some lookin around I just found a 20.4mm punch for $31 and the 20.4mm die for $8 and my existing draw stud is the same as the one needed so I'm set I guess (as long as the BP threads OD is no larger than 20.4mm).
I dont wanna use the larger punch and take the chance having the fillport/drainport loose fitting on this beautiful case. Thanx again for the help - reps


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Alright after doing some lookin around I just found a 20.4mm punch for $31 and the 20.4mm die for $8 and my existing draw stud is the same as the one needed so I'm set I guess (as long as the BP threads OD is no larger than 20.4mm).
> I dont wanna use the larger punch and take the chance having the fillport/drainport loose fitting on this beautiful case. Thanx again for the help - reps


If you have a drill (assumption), why not just use a stepping bit instead?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Alright after doing some lookin around I just found a 20.4mm punch for $31 and the 20.4mm die for $8 and my existing draw stud is the same as the one needed so I'm set I guess (as long as the BP threads OD is no larger than 20.4mm).
> I dont wanna use the larger punch and take the chance having the fillport/drainport loose fitting on this beautiful case. Thanx again for the help - reps


No problem, glad I could help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you have a drill (assumption), why not just use a stepping bit instead?


He likes the punches I think, lol. I love my stepping bit


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you have a drill (assumption), why not just use a stepping bit instead?


Cause I dont own one (stepping bit) and when I priced them a while back they were like $60, I can get a ko punch for half that (found a couple deals) and get a much nicer result. It's faster, cleaner and dont have to worry about slippin and damaging a $650 case and waiting weeks for a replacement panel.

Initially I thought my 22.5mm punch might work


----------



## VSG

Stepping bits are $10 or so via eBay, I have a set of 3 bits bought for $12 and they work great!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Cause I dont own one (stepping bit) and when I priced them a while back they were like $60, I can get a ko punch for half that (found a couple deals) and get a much nicer result. It's faster, cleaner and dont have to worry about slippin and damaging a $650 case and waiting weeks for a replacement panel.
> 
> Initially I thought my 22.5mm punch might work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Stepping bits are $10 or so via eBay, I have a set of 3 bits bought for $12 and they work great!


Not to further hijack the thread but...

Yes you can get em cheaper than $60 for sure.

Also to avoid slipping, use a center punch and a hammer to dent the metal slightly and your bit won't slip.


----------



## VSG

Or get a self center punch like I did: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121403020469

I don't think this is very off topic, given that many CaseLabs owners will be interested in modding out holes/pass throughs.


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah I know all of this guys, I just like quality tools I guess, Also you cant tell me theres not a chance that a dull or cheap bit wont possibly snag or bend the panel when stopping/starting. It's a possibilty I was trying to avoid that's all. If you ever used a GL ko punch you know how clean and easy they work besides I had the punch not the bit remember


----------



## X-Nine

I'd take that GL knockout over a step bit. Anyone see the results of them before? They're amazing, even if they are expensive (unless you work with it often at your job).


----------



## Red Comet

Day 8 of 5-10 business days. I'll be surprised if it ships anytime other than the 10th day. I'm also just a bit worried about running my parts in a cardboard box. Awaiting fulfillment is a dirty phrase for me now


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Day 8 of 5-10 business days. I'll be surprised if it ships anytime other than the 10th day. I'm also just a bit worried about running my parts in a cardboard box. Awaiting fulfillment is a dirty phrase for me now


We must have patience!


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Day 8 of 5-10 business days. I'll be surprised if it ships anytime other than the 10th day. I'm also just a bit worried about running my parts in a cardboard box. Awaiting fulfillment is a dirty phrase for me now


I know man, I'm with you. Same boat......

Would it be too much to ask if CL provide some sort of counselling for those people like us?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> We must have patience!


My order placed on the 1st will be here tomorrow 

Lol, not a case, just parts


----------



## ACallander

Caselabs God said on the 15th day.. Let the Mercury S5 ship. And so it was on the 6th day after the 15th day that my case arrive and I said.. AWESOME! it takes some time but its worth the wait.


----------



## afokke

Anyone know where I can find pictures of side views of the SMA8 case comparing the XL side panel window size to the XXL size? Their site's pictures show the case at an angle so I can't tell exactly how much of the inside you can see through the windows.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find pictures of side views of the SMA8 case comparing the XL side panel window size to the XXL size? Their site's pictures show the case at an angle so I can't tell exactly how much of the inside you can see through the windows.


Here are the SMH10 photos, it's the same. Just use the stand-offs to tell where the motherboard tray ends on the SMA8 (bottom row, third one from the left)


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Caselabs God said on the 15th day.. Let the Mercury S5 ship. And so it was on the 6th day after the 15th day that my case arrive and I said.. AWESOME! it takes some time but its worth the wait.


Don't forget it's "business" days







Thank you for your order and your patience


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Here are the SMH10 photos, it's the same. Just use the stand-offs to tell where the motherboard tray ends on the SMA8 (bottom row, third one from the left)


Thanks!

How many flex-bay spaces does a 120/240mm fan/radiator mount take up?


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How many flex-bay spaces does a 120/240mm fan/radiator mount take up?


Each 120 takes up 3 flex-bays, same as HDD cages. So a 240mm flex-bay radiator mount takes up 6 flex-bays.
Though a radiator can extend past the mount at one side. You should check the mounts at their website, they explain it pretty well.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Each 120 takes up 3 flex-bays, same as HDD cages. So a 240mm flex-bay radiator mount takes up 6 flex-bays.
> Though a radiator can extend past the mount at one side. You should check the mounts at their website, they explain it pretty well.


Okay, thank you. Can they be mounted in any position on the front? (top, bottom, somewhere in the middle, etc.)


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Okay, thank you. Can they be mounted in any position on the front? (top, bottom, somewhere in the middle, etc.)


Well yes, I don't know why they wouldn't. I guess they are called flex-bays because they are so flexible in use.


----------



## sdmf74

Has anyone had any issues with PSU cable lengths on Merlin SM8? Using EVGA 1300G2 + EVGA Cable Set


----------



## Erlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Okay, thank you. Can they be mounted in any position on the front? (top, bottom, somewhere in the middle, etc.)


Yes, they can, but you could end up bumping a top or bottom rad depending on the rad size if you go too high or low.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with PSU cable lengths on Merlin SM8? Using EVGA 1300G2 + EVGA Cable Set


On my rATX set up I had to make GPU cable extensions. When in normal ATX you probably need CPU and 24pin motherboard extensions.


----------



## Kimir

Merlin SM8 is smaller than SMA8 right? Then you'll have no issues.
I have the said 1300G2 and had no problem to fit any cables to the motherboard.


----------



## sdmf74

Im hoping they will be long enough, I have just about everything for this build now except a few things im getting ready to order now so worst case scenario It will delay the build for a couple more days but I hope not.

I know im gonna be ordering extra BP fittings (white) but Im not quite sure where or how this drain port is gonna be setup. Im either gonna install a drain port to the bottom of a monsta rad mounted in the front of the case so that it comes out of the bottom of the case. (front)

or

connect it to the MCP50X pump which is gonna be suspended using the vertical accessory bar and mounting plate.

Any suggestions on the best place for a drain port?



current drain port


using a BP valve next time


----------



## Red Comet

9th business day out of 5-10 business days. Fingers crossed it ships today, otherwise I won't see it for another week. Dang, this is the worst part about buying a caselabs case, I hope it's worth it


----------



## sdmf74

What is the thickness of this panel .063" or .090" ?


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im hoping they will be long enough, I have just about everything for this build now except a few things im getting ready to order now so worst case scenario It will delay the build for a couple more days but I hope not.
> 
> I know im gonna be ordering extra BP fittings (white) but Im not quite sure where or how this drain port is gonna be setup. Im either gonna install a drain port to the bottom of a monsta rad mounted in the front of the case so that it comes out of the bottom of the case. (front)
> 
> or
> 
> connect it to the MCP50X pump which is gonna be suspended using the vertical accessory bar and mounting plate.
> 
> Any suggestions on the best place for a drain port?
> 
> 
> 
> current drain port
> 
> 
> using a BP valve next time


I have a Magnum 10 and looks about the same as yours. I put my 2 pumps (in series) on a spare plate from caselabs that covers 2 fan holes on the bottom of the case. Then I mounted my Corsair 1200 PSU mid height in same side (behind the motherboard). Cables were long enough. On the same side of the case is where I put the reservoir and 7 fans. 3 fans in front, 3 fans on top to the rad and 1 fan on the last fan hole on the bottom. Oh mount your pumps on a rubber piece that comes with the pumps. My pumps are quiet.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What is the thickness of this panel .063" or .090" ?


It's .063" (1.6mm) but if you add the paint thickness you have around .077" (1.96mm)


----------



## NKrader

Yep I get to wait another day for this because not only does caselabs use a useless ******ed shipping company that does everything backwards, but they send signature required,

Just a quick question for ya Kevin, how many of your customers have the money to purchase a caselabs case and are home in the middle of the day and not at work to sign for a package? Signature required is the most ******ed waste of time, especially so with fedex as you can't just drive to the terminal to pick the item up same day every option available to be has a minimum wait time if 24/48 hours..

Awesome, not like I wanted my package today or anything


----------



## VSG

Would you rather they leave it on the door for anyone to steal?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Would you rather they leave it on the door for anyone to steal?


Yes,

Yes I would. On top of the fact how unreliable fedex is, my case was delivered and left at my door (third floor apartment, you can't even see my door unless your going to my door to begin with) but this 105$ order of random parts doesn't get left the same way. My problem isn't so much with signature required as if it was ups signature required they would have tried the leasing office or at worst brought back to terminal where I could pick it up that night, but no fedex is crap shipping company they take forever, charge more than ups, and in my line of work have damaged 5x as much as any carrier we have ever used.

There should be an opt out of signature required shipping in BOLD when checking out, I would remove signature required from all of my shipments even if that removed any shipping insurance.

It's just worth the risk, 1/100000000 chance of getting stolen or never delivered on time because there is NEVER anyone home in the middle of the day because we work like normal people.

Id take the risk of one package every twenty years getting stolen before never ever ever getting packages on time.


----------



## Red Comet

Is it possible to turn the drop in mount and 36mm extended panel 180 degrees on the mercury s5? I'd really like to have airflow going on to the gpus for the time I'm going to be running my cards on air.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Is it possible to turn the drop in mount and 36mm extended panel 180 degrees on the mercury s5? I'd really like to have airflow going on to the gpus for the time I'm going to be running my cards on air.


No it's not I tried, it isn't symmetrical. When flipped around it overhangs the back and sits back on the front.


----------



## Red Comet

That's too bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> No it's not I tried, it isn't symmetrical. When flipped around it overhangs the back and sits back on the front.


The top cover doesn't flip around either?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> That's too bad
> The top cover doesn't flip around either?


You could do it if you left the top cover off, the drop in mount fits, the top cover doesn't sit right.
I can take pictures when I get home if you want

I too run crossfire on air currently and was excited when I thought that I figured that out, but because the way they make the back of the top panel different from the front you can't flip it around, you could always run without the top panel until you go water


----------



## Red Comet

Ooh, that's not a huge issue, I could just block out the hole and have the fans suck in the air with a little bit of restriction. Thanks


----------



## CasP3r

Caselabs' customer service is absolutely wonderful. Something like 2-3 weeks after I had received my S5 I finally took the cover stickers off the windows of the panels. I found out that there was some kind of residue left behind on the window of the top panel, I think it must have been glue from the sticker. I tried to gently wipe it off with a microfiber cloth but it had no effect whatsoever. I sent Caselabs an email with a photo of the window and inquired what I could do to clean the window without damaging it. Well, after a little while I received an email where I was told that they are just going to ship me a new window, no further questions asked. I received the new window today, I think it only took 4 business days to ship it from the US to Finland.







When something goes wrong is when you really see what kind of company you're dealing with. Definitely the best company I've yet to encounter in terms of customer service. This experience reinforced my feelings that whenever I'm going to get another case it's going to be a Caselabs.

Thank you Caselabs!


----------



## Roelv

Yes they really have amazing service. I also had problems with Fedex, some of my parts got damaged. I took some pictures and Caselabs just sent me new ones as warranty replacement. They even sent a new TX10 extended top which is one of the most expensive parts while it only had a small bump (picture in my build log), most companies wouldn't bother for something like that.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Yep I get to wait another day for this because not only does caselabs use a useless ******ed shipping company that does everything backwards, but they send signature required,
> 
> Just a quick question for ya Kevin, how many of your customers have the money to purchase a caselabs case and are home in the middle of the day and not at work to sign for a package? Signature required is the most ******ed waste of time, especially so with fedex as you can't just drive to the terminal to pick the item up same day every option available to be has a minimum wait time if 24/48 hours..
> 
> Awesome, not like I wanted my package today or anything


Yeah I agree with ya on signature required being dumb. If I'm worried about it being stolen then I would be home anyway.

I now live in a condo tho and have to say the best thing about it is the doorman signs and stores all the packages being delivered. Many negatives about the condo tho lol so tradeoffs I suppose.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Would you rather they leave it on the door for anyone to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes I would. On top of the fact how unreliable fedex is, my case was delivered and left at my door (third floor apartment, you can't even see my door unless your going to my door to begin with) but this 105$ order of random parts doesn't get left the same way. My problem isn't so much with signature required as if it was ups signature required they would have tried the leasing office or at worst brought back to terminal where I could pick it up that night, but no fedex is crap shipping company they take forever, charge more than ups, and in my line of work have damaged 5x as much as any carrier we have ever used.
> 
> There should be an opt out of signature required shipping in BOLD when checking out, I would remove signature required from all of my shipments even if that removed any shipping insurance.
> 
> It's just worth the risk, 1/100000000 chance of getting stolen or never delivered on time because there is NEVER anyone home in the middle of the day because we work like normal people.
> 
> Id take the risk of one package every twenty years getting stolen before never ever ever getting packages on time.
Click to expand...

Just a thought, have it shipped to your place of business?

You have to understand, we're sending custom built chassis, expensive chassis to people. These boxes are pretty light, and can easily be taken by someone. So, what happens when Fedex drops it at the door, and someone steals it? You're out of luck. We fulfilled the order, Fedex says they delivered it, it's not there. Then you're out 500 bucks and the best enthusiast made chassis on the market.

While I understand your frustration (I've had more cases delivered to my door than a lot of people, because I'm a sick freak who loves working on cases more than any other hardware), but in the end, I'd rather assure that you get your case than some thieving jerkface.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just a thought, have it shipped to your place of business?
> 
> You have to understand, we're sending custom built chassis, expensive chassis to people. These boxes are pretty light, and can easily be taken by someone. So, what happens when Fedex drops it at the door, and someone steals it? You're out of luck. We fulfilled the order, Fedex says they delivered it, it's not there. Then you're out 500 bucks and the best enthusiast made chassis on the market.
> 
> While I understand your frustration (I've had more cases delivered to my door than a lot of people, because I'm a sick freak who loves working on cases more than any other hardware), but in the end, I'd rather assure that you get your case than some thieving jerkface.


I apologise for my rant, I just have to deal with how terrible fedex is on a daily basis and then this happened today and it pissed me off how they run their company lol..

Also these cases per pound aren't nearly as expensive as alot of newegg boxes I get that sit at my front door all day long that say newegg on the outside. I'm just not worried about someone stealing my stuff I realize that it's not all about me tho


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just a thought, have it shipped to your place of business?
> 
> You have to understand, we're sending custom built chassis, expensive chassis to people. These boxes are pretty light, and can easily be taken by someone. So, what happens when Fedex drops it at the door, and someone steals it? You're out of luck. We fulfilled the order, Fedex says they delivered it, it's not there. Then you're out 500 bucks and the best enthusiast made chassis on the market.
> 
> While I understand your frustration (I've had more cases delivered to my door than a lot of people, because I'm a sick freak who loves working on cases more than any other hardware), but in the end, I'd rather assure that you get your case than some thieving jerkface.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologise for my rant, I just have to deal with how terrible fedex is on a daily basis and then this happened today and it pissed me off how they run their company lol..
Click to expand...

It's cool. Like I said, I understand where you're coming from. I haven't had much bad luck with FedEx or UPS. However, OnTrac, the company Newegg uses to deliery stuff now, makes my blood boil. Who in the hell delivers a package at 9pm on a Friday night during non-holiday times? Ontrac. So, while our experiences differ slightly, I still understand.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's cool. Like I said, I understand where you're coming from. I haven't had much bad luck with FedEx or UPS. However, OnTrac, the company Newegg uses to deliery stuff now, makes my blood boil. Who in the hell delivers a package at 9pm on a Friday night during non-holiday times? Ontrac. So, while our experiences differ slightly, I still understand.


Haha I thought I was the only one with 9pm deliveries from them.

I love ups.


----------



## Knight26

You do realize that FedEx and UPS both have delivery management systems on their websites that allow you to leave precise delivery instructions for packages right? You just need to setup a profile and have your address verified. It takes 90 days for FedEx to verify an address but UPS is much quicker. Once the account is setup, you can set delivery instructions like "Leave package at : Front door, Back Door/Patio, Main Entrance/Front Desk, or even Apartment Office. You can authorize shipment release so a signature isn't required or have the package held at a UPS or FedEx office if you schedule before the package is put on the truck for delivery. I've had several packages delivered to the FedEx store since my apartment office want sign for any packages. The management company won't except the liability that comes with signing for someone else's property. UPS will charge a small fee to change delivery though unless you have a premium account, which is about $40 a yr. It's worth it for me to have the premium account cause I order a ton of crap. Just got some accessory parts in today from Case Labs for my Merlin SM8. Oh, and all that stuff can be managed from apps on your smart phone too if you don't feel like logging into the websites.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> You do realize that FedEx and UPS both have delivery management systems on their websites that allow you to leave precise delivery instructions for packages right? You just need to setup a profile and have your address verified. It takes 90 days for FedEx to verify an address but UPS is much quicker. Once the account is setup, you can set delivery instructions like "Leave package at : Front door, Back Door/Patio, Main Entrance/Front Desk, or even Apartment Office. You can authorize shipment release so a signature isn't required or have the package held at a UPS or FedEx office if you schedule before the package is put on the truck for delivery. I've had several packages delivered to the FedEx store since my apartment office want sign for any packages. The management company won't except the liability that comes with signing for someone else's property. UPS will charge a small fee to change delivery though unless you have a premium account, which is about $40 a yr. It's worth it for me to have the premium account cause I order a ton of crap. Just got some accessory parts in today from Case Labs for my Merlin SM8. Oh, and all that stuff can be managed from apps on your smart phone too if you don't feel like logging into the websites.


You do realize that ups drivers have common sense and don't have to be told obvious things like leave it in the management office like EVERYONE who delivers packages even non signature required ones. And the management company ALWAYS signs for my packages.
And if it's ups I just ask my driver at work to grab it for me then he does and brings it to my work, for free

Trust me I work/manage shipping and receiving department and deal with hundreds of small packages and ltl freight every day I most likely know more about this subject than you do


----------



## Guest

Just a couple of things.









Sigh... we have had a number of vendor related issues on top of several line workers being absent due to various reasons. Things should be back on schedule soon.







We thank everyone for your continued patience and rest assure that orders are being processed as fast as possible.

Sorry to hear about FedEx Nick, but we do have a policy that all orders over $100.00 require a signature. If you don't want us to require a signature then just let us know in the order comments section. It would be nice to have an option to request "no signature required", but our e-commerce provider doesn't have an option for that.


----------



## Knight26

You might not have the same driver every time so you can't rely on them all doing the same thing. Before UPS started the delivery management service, I had 3 different packages delivered by 3 different drivers to the same apartment in a week and none of them were left in the same place. The regular guy was on vacation or something. I never new where my stuff was likely to end up. The office at my last apartment would sign for any package as well, but the one I'm in now won't. Different apartment management companies will have different policies as to how they handle residents packages and the drivers might not know if it's not their regular route.

I'm just pointing out that if you don't like the reliability of the delivery drivers there are other options than just waiting to see what happens to your stuff on the day it's supposed to be delivered. I've had a lot less trouble with UPS or FedEx once I started actively managing my delivers from the websites.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Just a couple of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... we have had a number of vendor related issues on top of several line workers being absent due to various reasons. Things should be back on schedule soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thank everyone for your continued patience and rest assure that orders are being processed as fast as possible.


So what should we translate 5-10 business days into? I went ahead and ordered because I saw a post saying the extended order schedule was over and you were back to normal. :/ (I am near the end of the 5-10 window)


----------



## wermad

FYI: some exotic cars have a several year wait list. A few days isn't gonna kill ya'll







. CL is damn worth the wait folks


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> FYI: some exotic cars have a several year wait list. *A few days isn't gonna kill ya'l*l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CL is damn worth the wait folks


Ooooorrrrrrrr is it???

Meh, probably not. Wermad is right tho, definitely worth the wait


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> FYI: some exotic cars have a several year wait list. A few days isn't gonna kill ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CL is damn worth the wait folks


i cant answer this,

because i died.


----------



## Red Comet

Business day 10: awaiting fulfillment has been staring at me, taunting me. Ten days without food and water has started to mess with my mind, I think I am slowly starting to slip into the darkness. The dream of full aluminum construction keeps me going. I don't know how many days I have left, but the fact that I keep this diary is enough. I keep solace in the realization that I am not alone. I am not alone.


----------



## mbreslin

Fasting until the case comes. That's hardcore.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Any new cases coming up in the future?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Business day 10: awaiting fulfillment has been staring at me, taunting me. Ten days without food and water has started to mess with my mind, I think I am slowly starting to slip into the darkness. The dream of full aluminum construction keeps me going. I don't know how many days I have left, but the fact that I keep this diary is enough. I keep solace in the realization that I am not alone. I am not alone.


Day 10 for me also.

I received an email from Caselabs yesterday. I was jumping in joy as I thought that it was the FedEx tracking number.

It was about the pedestal color.









Makes me wonder if they are finishing it as one full order or finish one item in the list then to the next item? So then the order will be like case 5-10 business days + pedestal 3-5 business days or is it all done at the same time having the item with the longest days to finish last while the other items are done?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Any new cases coming up in the future?


They are working on the X2 which is a smaller ITX case than the S3....it will not be in horizontal layout like the S3 but in traditionnal vertical layout...I can't wait to see it coming


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> They are working on the X2 which is a smaller ITX case than the S3....it will not be in horizontal layout like the S3 but in traditionnal vertical layout...I can't wait to see it coming


Thanks for the info REP+







I take it's a smaller SM5. They should at least make the SM5 a little shorter as well while they are at it.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Got a message from Caselabs:
Quote:


> _Unfortunately we are experiencing a problem with the distributor that supplies us with our powder for powder coating and we are currently waiting on a shipment of Gunmetal powder that we had on back order. The powder will most likely be delivered today but there is a chance that your order will ship out on Monday (8/11) as opposed to the scheduled shipping date, which was today._


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo............


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Got a message from Caselabs:
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo............


Just gonna go ahead and add a lil more time to that waiting period


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Just gonna go ahead and add a lil more time to that waiting period


I think I need a hug......

Or a drink... ahhh,,, no drinks here either...


----------



## mbreslin

Day 9 for me I guess I'll get my gunmetal powder delay email on Monday? Maybe I still have a chance to get it by the end of next week.


----------



## Red Comet

If it gets delayed, I hope they bump up my shipping. If not, it will have taken four weeks for me to get the case. Not having a computer sucks.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Day 9 for me I guess I'll get my gunmetal powder delay email on Monday? Maybe I still have a chance to get it by the end of next week.


If they get it today then surely there would be no delays.


----------



## NKrader

I was waiting in the parking lot today when the fedex driver pulled up, got my parts! Case is looking good!


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I was waiting in the parking lot today when the fedex driver pulled up, got my parts! Case is looking good!


gratz!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> If it gets delayed, I hope they bump up my shipping. If not, it will have taken four weeks for me to get the case. Not having a computer sucks.


That's why you should always build a second...or third...or more









Yeah that just justified me adding another in the queue


----------



## Red Comet

There are just no other good horizontal matx cases out there. All of the ones I've seen have restricted airflow, horrible power supply support, and just all around ****ty construction. Lack of good competition is what lead me to spending three times more than I ever thought I would on a case. Having to wait this long is making me rethink my purchase. But I think once I receive the case, everything will be better.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> There are just no other good horizontal matx cases out there. All of the ones I've seen have restricted airflow, horrible power supply support, and just all around ****ty construction. Lack of good competition is what lead me to spending three times more than I ever thought I would on a case. Having to wait this long is making me rethink my purchase. But I think once I receive the case, everything will be better.


It's why I ordered with plenty of time before x99/haswell-e, even with any delays I will get the case well before I get the rest of the parts for the build. I also wanted to get in a bit early since I have a feeling there will be many CL orders for people with new x99 builds.


----------



## Red Comet

Looks like the 10th business day is over. No email. I'm pretty disappointed, expected it to ship today seeing as it's the last day.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Looks like the 10th business day is over. No email. I'm pretty disappointed, expected it to ship today seeing as it's the last day.


Very unfortunate buddy but you'll eventually get it.


----------



## SDMODNoob

I am sure this has been discussed before, but what are peoples opinions on what looks aesthetically the best for their radiator screws and fan mounts? I have been searching for ones that I can use throughout my Mercury S8 case with my 2x 360 monsta rads and 1x ut 360 rad. I have just been using the suplied screws and it just clashes everywhere and is bugging me lol. I am also looking for a good bolt/nut solution for the flexbay fans as well. What do you guys suggest to use?

I have looked into
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=30654

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_724_1234&products_id=40598

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_237_1170&products_id=23696

I am fairly new to how to match up what I needed and ended up with a bunch of mismatched screws/bolts. Learned the hard way that none of those reallly worked with what I have and that my rads needed to be tapped? Any suggestions you guys got for me would be appreciated to have a uniform caselab build


----------



## NKrader




----------



## Red Comet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*


Looking good


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> FYI: some exotic cars have a several year wait list. A few days isn't gonna kill ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CL is damn worth the wait folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant answer this,
> 
> because i died.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I am sure this has been discussed before, but what are peoples opinions on what looks aesthetically the best for their radiator screws and fan mounts? I have been searching for ones that I can use throughout my Mercury S8 case with my 2x 360 monsta rads and 1x ut 360 rad. I have just been using the suplied screws and it just clashes everywhere and is bugging me lol. I am also looking for a good bolt/nut solution for the flexbay fans as well. What do you guys suggest to use?
> 
> I have looked into
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=30654
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_724_1234&products_id=40598
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_237_1170&products_id=23696
> 
> I am fairly new to how to match up what I needed and ended up with a bunch of mismatched screws/bolts. Learned the hard way that none of those reallly worked with what I have and that my rads needed to be tapped? Any suggestions you guys got for me would be appreciated to have a uniform caselab build


four letters for you..... M D P C


----------



## SDMODNoob

@Mega Man Ah those do look quite nice. Thanks for the heads up, never looked into them for screws/bolts.







+REP


----------



## iBored

Hey guys, just a quick question, I'm mounting my aqualis res & pump combo on the small attachment plate on the mount bar for the SM8. And its kinda wobbly. I'm not really sure how this will affect the loop after I put in the acrylic tubes, but is there any suggestion to fixing the wobbly-ness?


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Looking good


Nice case! wished Caselabs had that 2 years ago.


----------



## Nichismo

Some new pictures (from my crappy phone albeit) of my long awaited revamp.











couple misc items


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is mine...












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## derickwm

Nice rig


----------



## stickg1

Two nice rigs there...

I rebuilt my parent's HP OEM PC today. Basically just pulled the Phenom II X4 960T and RAM from it and put it in a new board, case, w/ new PSU, CPU cooler, and an SSD. I wont share pics because it's not a CL case. But that's what I've been up to today. My dad has brain cancer and hes gone somewhat senile and is really mean to my mom who is his primary care taker. So I'm over here trying to help, I needed a project to keep me busy because it's hard to deal with all this and keep a level head.


----------



## VSG

That's pretty nice of you, Nick. Sorry to hear about the brain cancer part.


----------



## stickg1

I'll tell you what man, this little kitty is purring now. I unlocked the 5th and 6th core on the CPU but I lose thermal monitoring ability and had trouble keeping it stable above 3.5GHz. But I got the 4 cores running 4GHz like nothing. I put a little R9 270X in here, I played a little Watch Dogs, had to dial down the settings but this thing will game at 1080p no trouble. The SSD also made a huge difference in Quick Books, so that's good for business too..


----------



## VSG

Not half bad for an OEM case and its limitations.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not half bad for an OEM case and its limitations.


Well I tried to use the OEM case but it had some proprietary connector for the power and reset buttons, very weird. I guess I could have stripped the wires, figured out what is what, and put new connectors on there, but instead I bought a $40 mATX case.

It's a nice PC now though. When I saw there was a 960T in this PC (about 3 years ago I noticed) I always wanted to unlock and overclock it!


----------



## khough27

I am in the process of a build log on a SMA8. I have my case coming Tuesday. Super excited. Here is a link to my build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506257/build-log-project-red-rog/10#post_22691958


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's pretty nice of you, Nick. Sorry to hear about the brain cancer part.


+1


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Two nice rigs there...
> 
> I rebuilt my parent's HP OEM PC today. Basically just pulled the Phenom II X4 960T and RAM from it and put it in a new board, case, w/ new PSU, CPU cooler, and an SSD. I wont share pics because it's not a CL case. But that's what I've been up to today. My dad has brain cancer and hes gone somewhat senile and is really mean to my mom who is his primary care taker. So I'm over here trying to help, I needed a project to keep me busy because it's hard to deal with all this and keep a level head.


im sorry to hear that, my dad was diagnosed with Lymphoma and a tumor under his left armpit a couple years ago, and he also got very cynical and pessimistic. But since then weve all grown a little stronger and recovered from the struggles, and im sure you guys will to.

stay strong.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nice rig


Thank you!


----------



## X-Nine

It is a very clean looking build. No flash, but subtle bits of distinction. That's my mind of build.


----------



## Kimir

Look awesome indeed, dat cable management


----------



## Yop

I have been looking at CL's SM8 and SM5 (haven't decided between atx or matx for my x99 build), but I was wondering is there a way to make it so the bottom of the case mimics the top? No slots for feet etc. I plan on having the case on its side/rack style/whateveryoucallit (streamcom f12c style).

If there really isn't a way, I'll probably end up using an S8 test bench or Fractal Node


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yop*
> 
> I have been looking at CL's SM8 and SM5 (haven't decided between atx or matx for my x99 build), but I was wondering is there a way to make it so the bottom of the case mimics the top? No slots for feet etc. I plan on having the case on its side/rack style/whateveryoucallit (streamcom f12c style).
> 
> If there really isn't a way, I'll probably end up using an S8 test bench or Fractal Node
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting idea








I'm sure with some work and another top cover it could be done.

As for the S8 option...
You'll have to mod the S8 panels to fit or make your own side panels for the S8 tech bench - as last I checked there was no option for them, and not on the horizon









I thought about it
and decided not to


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Look awesome indeed, dat cable management


Thank you


----------



## afokke

wondering if anybody with an SMA8 can measure the distances between the rubber feet on the bottom. specs say the case is 26.56" long but my tabletop is slightly less than 24" deep. judging by pictures, I doubt that the feet are far enough inside the edges for me to be able to place the case on the table with all four feet inside the tabletop edges.


----------



## Kimir

The distance between the feet, center to center, front to the back is 59cm (23.23").
And 4cm between the center of the feet and the back of the case (or the front, they are centered).


----------



## Red Comet

It shipped. I can finally eat









Now to check the fedex tracking every single waking moment until it arrives.


----------



## midnytwarrior

YEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> It shipped. I can finally eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to check the fedex tracking every single waking moment until it arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!


You guys are both gunmetal people right? Hopefully I'm right behind you, today is my 10th day.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You guys are both gunmetal people right? Hopefully I'm right behind you, today is my 10th day.


yep, my order is gunmetal two tone. hopefully today or tomorrow you'll get yours shipped


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> yep, my order is gunmetal two tone. hopefully today or tomorrow you'll get yours shipped




[email protected]!


----------



## GameZForeverZ

Hey guys! I have a few questions about a CaseLabs S5 I am going to be ordering soon. I thought you guys would be able to answer them!

My first question is, if I order a model with both side panel windows as well as a top panel window, will I be able to still cool my components by air?
I do plan on water cooling in the near future, but at the moment, I won't be able to afford the case as well as a loop.

My second question is, how much bigger is the S5 than the S3?

I wish I could afford the Merlin SM8, but I think it's just too much at the moment.
They don't ever run any sort of sales, or offer coupons, do they? Anything would help









Thanks!


----------



## Red Comet

You will have more than enough cooling when it comes to air cooling. I suggest getting the dual 140mm flex bay mount in the front.


----------



## Pheozero

The height is the same IIRC but the S5 is about 3 inches deeper and an inch or two wider to support mATX boards.

I was actually surprised how big is actually it actually is, but I still love it all the same. Just waiting to see what mATX boards are coming out for X99 before I can finish building.


----------



## GameZForeverZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> You will have more than enough cooling when it comes to air cooling. I suggest getting the dual 140mm flex bay mount in the front.


Awesome! That's good to hear!
Would you happen to know the size difference between the S3 and the S5?

I currently have a Bitfenix Prodigy, and I am not sure if the S3 will be much bigger than my Prodigy.


----------



## Red Comet

S3 is 380 x 268 x 382
Prodigy is 404 x 250 x 359
Height width depth in mm

So the s3 is shorter, but slightly wider and deeper.


----------



## Malpractis

Finally pulled the trigger









Black/White S8 for my x99 build. Ordered the Rads yesterday too.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/White S8 for my x99 build. Ordered the Rads yesterday too.


Grats. Did you get sexy snowy white rads?


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Grats. Did you get sexy snowy white rads?


Definitely! 2x 360 UT60's in white from FrozenCPU


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Definitely! 2x 360 UT60's in white from FrozenCPU


Awesome.


----------



## Malpractis

Hey just had a quick question, guess I was so excited to make the order I forgot to ask this beforehand lol.

Regarding the S8

If I'm planning on having some HDDs (3-4) in the HDD area do you think I'd need to have one of the sides with vents at the bottom? Or would they be fine down there without it?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Hey just had a quick question, guess I was so excited to make the order I forgot to ask this beforehand lol.
> 
> Regarding the S8
> 
> If I'm planning on having some HDDs (3-4) in the HDD area do you think I'd need to have one of the sides with vents at the bottom? Or would they be fine down there without it?


It should be ok but if you feel it gets hotter than you like you can had a fan on the back there's a fan hole there for those situations









You can see it right under the PCI slots


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It should be ok but if you feel it gets hotter than you like you can had a fan on the back there's a fan hole there for those situations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it right under the PCI slots


Oh nice cheers!!







I totally did not realise there was a fan hole there, even after gazing lovingly at the S8 for the last week or so lol. That's a relief I much prefer the sides w/o the vents


----------



## X-Nine

Ahem....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-anncouces-the-x2


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ahem....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-anncouces-the-x2


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ahem....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-anncouces-the-x2
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP! AKIRA! You won MOTM! That's frikkin awesome!







Congrats! Oh, I'm gonna have to announce this tomorrow across our channels. That's badass! Thanks for using our chassis in your build!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! AKIRA! You won MOTM! That's frikkin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Oh, I'm gonna have to announce this tomorrow across our channels. That's badass! Thanks for using our chassis in your build!


Thanks!

I'm literally in love with your cases that's probably why I have 4 of them









I fell in love with the S8 in it's prototype phase so winning with this frame is totally amazing! I'm proud and Case Labs has to be proud too! Spread the news my friend


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm literally in love with your cases that's probably why I have 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the S8 in it's prototype phase so winning with this frame is totally amazing! I'm proud and Case Labs has to be proud too! Spread the news my friend


oh wow, congrats! still feel bad for not giving you the vote. just wanted to spread the love y'know?


----------



## iBored

Caselabs - The last case you'll ever need.

They didn't say it's the last you'll ever want.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> oh wow, congrats! still feel bad for not giving you the vote. just wanted to spread the love y'know?


It's ok there were some nice builds in this month!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ahem....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-anncouces-the-x2


is this the fabled gemini ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! AKIRA! You won MOTM! That's frikkin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Oh, I'm gonna have to announce this tomorrow across our channels. That's badass! Thanks for using our chassis in your build!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm literally in love with your cases that's probably why I have 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the S8 in it's prototype phase so winning with this frame is totally amazing! I'm proud and Case Labs has to be proud too! Spread the news my friend
Click to expand...

CG man !


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is this the fabled gemini ?


Ummm... No







There will be no doubt about Gemini when you see it (think MAGNUM







)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Ummm... No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no doubt about Gemini when you see it (think MAGNUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












So basically the Gemini family are going to be X2's hangars


----------



## mbreslin

*whew* Finally in the club.



Some first thoughts:

Three of the corners were bent exactly like the picture I saw in another thread, I really did not want to wait for replacements so I used some needlenose to bend them back

I've seen a ton of stuff about mountain mods inferior quality in comparison to CL and I have to say most of it didn't really pan out (imo), CL obviously did quite a bit more research and design into how people route cables and a lot of common configurations where MM kind of gives you a box and you fend for yourself, but I don't consider that to fall under the category of build quality, they seemed about even to me.

The HD caster set is pretty beefy and the fact that the wheels lock is awesome.

I kind of wanted the extended top to do push/pull for the 2x 360s in the top but the case looks so clean with the normal top I will wait and see what kind of temps I get on an oc'd 5960x and 2 titans and decide later.

I have some time yet before real building begins but I can get a few things done, I painted some corsair fan rings a few different shades of grey to see which looks the best, will be interesting to see the fans through the mesh.

A great product so far, shipped on the last day of the 5-10 business day window and got here quickly, not a far trip from socal to norcal. Thanks CL!


----------



## Red Comet

Just got my Mercury s5 in. Just a few things to note.

1. Is there a manual or some sort of guide on how to assemble the case? I couldn't find on in my box, so it took me about an hour and a half to put mine together(I love it)

2. One of the pieces came bent, So i couldn't screw in on of the screws in the back. Will the guys at caselabs send me a new piece, or do I have to stick with a bent piece. Its totally cosmetic, but if in the future I order a full window, it will look quite ugly.

3. the top and the drop in mount should really be able to be turned 180 degrees, or at least have an option to offer flipped top radiator mounting.

4. the front panel seems to slide up and down a tad bit, its not really annoying, just something i noticed.

I am overall loving the case, its just unfortunate I didn't get an assembly manual, and that one of the pieces was bent. The box that it shipped in was perfectly intact, so I think it might have been a quality control issue.

I'm moving pretty soon, so I probably wont be able to have any professional photographs, mostly just the ones from my phone. Ill post those later.

Id give the case a 9.5/10, while it is absolutely remarkable, the case still has a few little points that I am concerned about. .5 deducted for the bent piece that is attached to the drive cages, and the inability to orient the top drop in mount 180 degrees.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> *whew* Finally in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Some first thoughts:
> 
> Three of the corners were bent exactly like the picture I saw in another thread, I really did not want to wait for replacements so I used some needlenose to bend them back
> 
> I've seen a ton of stuff about mountain mods inferior quality in comparison to CL and I have to say most of it didn't really pan out (imo), CL obviously did quite a bit more research and design into how people route cables and a lot of common configurations where MM kind of gives you a box and you fend for yourself, but I don't consider that to fall under the category of build quality, they seemed about even to me.
> 
> The HD caster set is pretty beefy and the fact that the wheels lock is awesome.
> 
> I kind of wanted the extended top to do push/pull for the 2x 360s in the top but the case looks so clean with the normal top I will wait and see what kind of temps I get on an oc'd 5960x and 2 titans and decide later.
> 
> I have some time yet before real building begins but I can get a few things done, I painted some corsair fan rings a few different shades of grey to see which looks the best, will be interesting to see the fans through the mesh.
> 
> A great product so far, shipped on the last day of the 5-10 business day window and got here quickly, not a far trip from socal to norcal. Thanks CL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Just got my Mercury s5 in. Just a few things to note.
> 
> 1. Is there a manual or some sort of guide on how to assemble the case? I couldn't find on in my box, so it took me about an hour and a half to put mine together(I love it)
> 
> 2. One of the pieces came bent, So i couldn't screw in on of the screws in the back. Will the guys at caselabs send me a new piece, or do I have to stick with a bent piece. Its totally cosmetic, but if in the future I order a full window, it will look quite ugly.
> 
> 3. the top and the drop in mount should really be able to be turned 180 degrees, or at least have an option to offer flipped top radiator mounting.
> 
> 4. the front panel seems to slide up and down a tad bit, its not really annoying, just something i noticed.
> 
> I am overall loving the case, its just unfortunate I didn't get an assembly manual, and that one of the pieces was bent. The box that it shipped in was perfectly intact, so I think it might have been a quality control issue.
> 
> I'm moving pretty soon, so I probably wont be able to have any professional photographs, mostly just the ones from my phone. Ill post those later.
> 
> Id give the case a 9.5/10, while it is absolutely remarkable, the case still has a few little points that I am concerned about. .5 deducted for the bent piece that is attached to the drive cages, and the inability to orient the top drop in mount 180 degrees.


Congratulations to you guys!

In my case, FedEx ETA is on the 18th.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Congratulations to you guys!
> 
> In my case, FedEx ETA is on the 18th.


Thanks! You shipped first but I beat you due to cheatily residing in the same state.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Thanks! You shipped first but I beat you due to cheatily residing in the same state.


Yeah, my Caselabs is going international!

FedEx update: Shipment just reached Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, barely a 4 hour drive from where I am at. However, Friday is a non working day here







, I guess I have to wait till Sunday or Monday.....


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Ummm... No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no doubt about Gemini when you see it (think MAGNUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is it still in the planning stages? Any hints? Double wide or single wide? M8/S8 are at the top of my list but I need to wait and see Gemini!


----------



## Barefooter

I'm waiting to see the Gemini case too before making a decision.


----------



## VSG

You guys will be waiting a long time then. The entire Mercury line was released before Gemini and the upcoming "X" line will also likely be out before Gemini.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Just got my Mercury s5 in. Just a few things to note.
> 
> 1. Is there a manual or some sort of guide on how to assemble the case? I couldn't find on in my box, so it took me about an hour and a half to put mine together(I love it)
> 
> 2. One of the pieces came bent, So i couldn't screw in on of the screws in the back. Will the guys at caselabs send me a new piece, or do I have to stick with a bent piece. Its totally cosmetic, but if in the future I order a full window, it will look quite ugly.
> 
> 3. the top and the drop in mount should really be able to be turned 180 degrees, or at least have an option to offer flipped top radiator mounting.
> 
> 4. the front panel seems to slide up and down a tad bit, its not really annoying, just something i noticed.
> 
> I am overall loving the case, its just unfortunate I didn't get an assembly manual, and that one of the pieces was bent. The box that it shipped in was perfectly intact, so I think it might have been a quality control issue.
> 
> I'm moving pretty soon, so I probably wont be able to have any professional photographs, mostly just the ones from my phone. Ill post those later.
> 
> Id give the case a 9.5/10, while it is absolutely remarkable, the case still has a few little points that I am concerned about. .5 deducted for the bent piece that is attached to the drive cages, and the inability to orient the top drop in mount 180 degrees.


Please take pics of the bent panel you have, and email them to [email protected] with your order number and we'll get a replacement out for you. I apologize for the inconvenience.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You guys will be waiting a long time then. The entire Mercury line and not the upcoming "X" line will likely be out before Gemini.


No, the X2 will DEFINITELY be out before Gemini. Gemini is still in the think tank. After the X2 I think we may take a little time to reevaluate some things, come up with some new ideas (maybe even accessories or something) and then push hard into Gemini. There's no current plans to expand upon the X2, as it's a new platform and it will need some time before we can see if it's a success or not.


----------



## VSG

No idea where that "not" came from, that whole post made no sense as it was. Edited it to be more legible now.

I would still like to suggest see through acrylic flexbay windows.


----------



## afokke

Is this vertical accessory mount the only item I would need if I decide to mount the power supply in the middle of front of the Merlin SM8 case somewhere? What would my cable routing options be in that case anyway...


----------



## sdmf74

Well I got starting building in my MerlinSM8 that I got about a week or two ago. I figured I wouldnt be able to put my Blu-ray drive in the top slot with a triple rad in push-pull but it doesnt fit in the second slot either, I was forced to put it in the third from the top flex bay slot, what a bummer this is gonna interfere with my 250 reservoir for sure







. I thought when I bought this case I was buying a no compromise case, Its just not as big as I originally thought. So either I get rid of the drive (which Im not willing to do) or I use a 240 rad up top (which would look ridiculous). I'm thinkin this case should be another 1" or 1 1/2" deep to accomodate a dvd drive.

So then I start going through my bag of accessories that I ordered/recieved with the case and I realize that since I am only populating the one slot for now I must have another single flex-bay cover but to my surprise That is not the case. Surely I didnt spend $260.00+ on accessories alone with this case to have a gaping hole or 2 in the front of my case?

I understand Caselabs cant account for every possible configuration but considering I purchased a 120.2 flex bay one would think that they would ship an extra single slot cover or 2, or a double slot cover right? Instead they shipped 3 triple slot covers that I will never need.

Is this a mistake? Did you guys have to order extra flex-bay covers with your cases?

Maybe this is entirely my fault I should have researched better but I viewed every possible pic I could on the web and watched reviews but these things never occurred to me, I realize many people do not use drives at all anymore but Thats not an option for me I burn a ton of discs etc. and this Flex-bay cover thing is ridiculous to me.

Not too happy right now and the excitement of building this rig is fading, I hope I dont have to make any more compromises along the way.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well I got starting building in my MerlinSM8 that I got about a week or two ago. I figured I wouldnt be able to put my Blu-ray drive in the top slot with a triple rad in push-pull but it doesnt fit in the second slot either, I was forced to put it in the third from the top flex bay slot, what a bummer this is gonna interfere with my 250 reservoir for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought when I bought this case I was buying a no compromise case, Its just not as big as I originally thought. So either I get rid of the drive (which Im not willing to do) or I use a 240 rad up top (which would look ridiculous). I'm thinkin this case should be another 1" or 1 1/2" deep to accomodate a dvd drive.
> 
> So then I start going through my bag of accessories that I ordered/recieved with the case and I realize that since I am only populating the one slot for now I must have another single flex-bay cover but to my surprise That is not the case. Surely I didnt spend $260.00+ on accessories alone with this case to have a gaping hole or 2 in the front of my case?
> 
> I understand Caselabs cant account for every possible configuration but considering I purchased a 120.2 flex bay one would think that they would ship an extra single slot cover or 2, or a double slot cover right? Instead they shipped 3 triple slot covers that I will never need.
> 
> Is this a mistake? Did you guys have to order extra flex-bay covers with your cases?
> 
> Maybe this is entirely my fault I should have researched better but I viewed every possible pic I could on the web and watched reviews but these things never occurred to me, I realize many people do not use drives at all anymore but Thats not an option for me I burn a ton of discs etc. and this Flex-bay cover thing is ridiculous to me.
> 
> Not too happy right now and the excitement of building this rig is fading, I hope I dont have to make any more compromises along the way.


I'm sorry you're frustrated, and well work with you to ensure that you're satisfied.

However, there's a few things that you have to take into account. We can't possibly consider every single configuration of hardware out there. This is why we provide external and internal dimensions for each chassis. A 250mm reservoir wouldn't fit in many cases without removing optical drives. Additionally, we provide a standard amount of flex bay covers for each build. If you need a different amount, or single instead of double or triple,, this is where we ask customers to provide such details on the comments box on their order so that we can fulfill their requirements. On every chassis, on our website, we list the standard items that come with the chassis, including flex bay covers. Please contact [email protected] and we'll assist in figuring out a solution for you.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm sorry you're frustrated, and well work with you to ensure that you're satisfied.
> 
> However, there's a few things that you have to take into account. We can't possibly consider every single configuration of hardware out there. This is why we provide external and internal dimensions for each chassis. A 250mm reservoir wouldn't fit in many cases without removing optical drives. Additionally, we provide a standard amount of flex bay covers for each build. If you need a different amount, or single instead of double or triple,, this is where we ask customers to provide such details on the comments box on their order so that we can fulfill their requirements. On every chassis, on our website, we list the standard items that come with the chassis, including flex bay covers. Please contact [email protected] and we'll assist in figuring out a solution for you.


All true and also @sdmf74, have you tried to put your dvd drive in the bottom flex-bay? Maybe this way you would still be able to install your 250mm reservoir.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm sorry you're frustrated, and well work with you to ensure that you're satisfied.
> 
> However, there's a few things that you have to take into account. We can't possibly consider every single configuration of hardware out there. This is why we provide external and internal dimensions for each chassis. A 250mm reservoir wouldn't fit in many cases without removing optical drives. Additionally, we provide a standard amount of flex bay covers for each build. If you need a different amount, or single instead of double or triple,, this is where we ask customers to provide such details on the comments box on their order so that we can fulfill their requirements. On every chassis, on our website, we list the standard items that come with the chassis, including flex bay covers. Please contact [email protected] and we'll assist in figuring out a solution for you.


ThankYou, Like I said I realize you cant consider every possible configuration but in cases where someone purchases a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount I think by substituting one of the 3 triple flex-bay covers with a single and a double would resolve almost all possibilities of someone being left with an open slot (Just a suggestion). Also I was unaware that I could request a substitute in the notes.

Thank You for being understanding and I apologize for coming off the way I did. I appreciate you offering a solution.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Is this vertical accessory mount the only item I would need if I decide to mount the power supply in the middle of front of the Merlin SM8 case somewhere? What would my cable routing options be in that case anyway...


No, you would need this kit : PSU Mounting Bar Kit SM8/

As for the cable routing this, the kit is provided with a psu cover plate that goes where the psu would normally go and on this plate you have 2 holes to pass your cable.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> All true and also @sdmf74, have you tried to put your dvd drive in the bottom flex-bay? Maybe this way you would still be able to install your 250mm reservoir.


No This wont work cause I have already installed a drain port which connects to the bottom G1/4 port on my monsta rad out through the bottom of the case, but thanks for offering a solution.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well I got starting building in my MerlinSM8 that I got about a week or two ago. I figured I wouldnt be able to put my Blu-ray drive in the top slot with a triple rad in push-pull but it doesnt fit in the second slot either, I was forced to put it in the third from the top flex bay slot, what a bummer this is gonna interfere with my 250 reservoir for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought when I bought this case I was buying a no compromise case, Its just not as big as I originally thought. So either I get rid of the drive (which Im not willing to do) or I use a 240 rad up top (which would look ridiculous). I'm thinkin this case should be another 1" or 1 1/2" deep to accomodate a dvd drive.
> 
> So then I start going through my bag of accessories that I ordered/recieved with the case and I realize that since I am only populating the one slot for now I must have another single flex-bay cover but to my surprise That is not the case. Surely I didnt spend $260.00+ on accessories alone with this case to have a gaping hole or 2 in the front of my case?
> 
> I understand Caselabs cant account for every possible configuration but considering I purchased a 120.2 flex bay one would think that they would ship an extra single slot cover or 2, or a double slot cover right? Instead they shipped 3 triple slot covers that I will never need.
> 
> Is this a mistake? Did you guys have to order extra flex-bay covers with your cases?
> 
> Maybe this is entirely my fault I should have researched better but I viewed every possible pic I could on the web and watched reviews but these things never occurred to me, I realize many people do not use drives at all anymore but Thats not an option for me I burn a ton of discs etc. and this Flex-bay cover thing is ridiculous to me.
> 
> Not too happy right now and the excitement of building this rig is fading, I hope I dont have to make any more compromises along the way.


I feel the same pain however, I ordered the extended top (65-70 mm) and put the rads on top and the fans inside with air leaving the top. My bluray burner is on the 2nd slot and 1st slot is a blank. I understood this because I didn't want a deeper case and I didn't want a taller case because it goes under my desk. I had to cut away some of the top to make way for the tubing to go back inside the right side of my case where the Res and pumps are. DIY means mods.
I think CL cases are still the top of the line cases and they also look professional.
I did all my research via website on CL and ordered everything at once as not to incur massive shipping costs to Thailand.
If you have room, consider an extended top if they make it for that model.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No, you would need this kit : PSU Mounting Bar Kit SM8/


Ooh, thanks. Of course it's $40 lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> As for the cable routing this, the kit is provided with a psu cover plate that goes where the psu would normally go and on this plate you have 2 holes to pass your cable.


Where does the new plate go and where are the 2 cable holes? I couldn't really find any good pictures of this







not good angles


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Where does the new plate go and where are the 2 cable holes? I couldn't really find any good pictures of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not good angles


This is a picture from @Denis777 build

You can see in the bottom the psu cover plate with the holes and the psu power cable go through the left hole


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm sorry you're frustrated, and well work with you to ensure that you're satisfied.
> 
> However, there's a few things that you have to take into account. We can't possibly consider every single configuration of hardware out there. This is why we provide external and internal dimensions for each chassis. A 250mm reservoir wouldn't fit in many cases without removing optical drives. Additionally, we provide a standard amount of flex bay covers for each build. If you need a different amount, or single instead of double or triple,, this is where we ask customers to provide such details on the comments box on their order so that we can fulfill their requirements. On every chassis, on our website, we list the standard items that come with the chassis, including flex bay covers. Please contact [email protected] and we'll assist in figuring out a solution for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ThankYou, Like I said I realize you cant consider every possible configuration but in cases where someone purchases a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount I think by substituting one of the 3 triple flex-bay covers with a single and a double would resolve almost all possibilities of someone being left with an open slot (Just a suggestion). Also I was unaware that I could request a substitute in the notes.
> 
> Thank You for being understanding and I apologize for coming off the way I did. I appreciate you offering a solution.
Click to expand...

We don't usually allow for substitution items, however, there are times when it's warranted. If you wanted every single flex bay cover to be a 1 slot cover, for instance, that's something we wouldn't do without requiring additional covers to be purchased. However, in your instance, where triple slots won't work because of other accessories purchased, it's a different story and we can assist you. That's why we're Case Labs. That's why we communicate with our customers directly in place like forums, because our customers are important to us. All I ask is for a little faith... And maybe some coffee.


----------



## afokke

Are the Silverstone fan filters the only option when it comes to filtering fans/rads mounted on the flex-bays? I don't see any filters from Demcifilter for the front. SM8 case.


----------



## VSG

You can get custom Demciflex filters but be warned that they are pretty restrictive (and thus also filter out dust quite well).


----------



## afokke

Like uber custom?, because I didn't see front/flex-bay filters on their site. Doth one have to request them specifically?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Like uber custom?, because I didn't see front/flex-bay filters on their site. Doth one have to request them specifically?


Ya, you pretty much give them measurements of length and breadth and any other special requests and they make the filters for you.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, you pretty much give them measurements of length and breadth and any other special requests and they make the filters for you.


$ound$ expen$ive, I'll probably run over to $ilver$tone


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Are the Silverstone fan filters the only option when it comes to filtering fans/rads mounted on the flex-bays? I don't see any filters from Demcifilter for the front. SM8 case.


I think this Demciflex filters are made for the flex-bay, you can get a 120.1, 120.2, 120.3, and 120.4


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Comet*
> 
> Just got my Mercury s5 in. Just a few things to note.
> 
> 1. Is there a manual or some sort of guide on how to assemble the case? I couldn't find on in my box, so it took me about an hour and a half to put mine together(I love it)
> 
> 2. One of the pieces came bent, So i couldn't screw in on of the screws in the back. Will the guys at caselabs send me a new piece, or do I have to stick with a bent piece. Its totally cosmetic, but if in the future I order a full window, it will look quite ugly.
> 
> 3. the top and the drop in mount should really be able to be turned 180 degrees, or at least have an option to offer flipped top radiator mounting.
> 
> 4. the front panel seems to slide up and down a tad bit, its not really annoying, just something i noticed.
> 
> I am overall loving the case, its just unfortunate I didn't get an assembly manual, and that one of the pieces was bent. The box that it shipped in was perfectly intact, so I think it might have been a quality control issue.
> 
> I'm moving pretty soon, so I probably wont be able to have any professional photographs, mostly just the ones from my phone. Ill post those later.
> 
> Id give the case a 9.5/10, while it is absolutely remarkable, the case still has a few little points that I am concerned about. .5 deducted for the bent piece that is attached to the drive cages, and the inability to orient the top drop in mount 180 degrees.


Sorry for the trouble, I will address your comments in order.

1. There should have been a manual with the case, and we can send you a PDF version if you like.

2. If anything was damaged we will of course send replacements parts. I can assure you though that there is no way we would have package a part like this. People have a tendency to assume just because the box doesn't look damaged that we must have packed it like that, but this is simply not the case.

3. The mount can be flipped around, however it's the top cover that can't be flipped around. We have discussed this on the forum multiple times, but basically it would require many parts to have a sort of reverse version.

4. There is a bit of play in the clips which is why the front cover can shift slightly, but it will stay in place.

We are very happy to hear you like the case despite the problems you had. Assuming you have emailed CS we will get this taken care of ASAP


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I think this Demciflex filters are made for the flex-bay, you can get a 120.1, 120.2, 120.3, and 120.4


Looks good to me, thank ye


----------



## afokke

Will a 480mm rad on top coexist with a 360 on the front (with one flex-bay above and below the front mount) in an SM8


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Will a 480mm rad on top coexist with a 360 on the front (with one flex-bay above and below the front mount) in an SM8



this is my SM8, 34mm rad push-pull, all depends on the thickness of the top rad


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Will a 480mm rad on top coexist with a 360 on the front (with one flex-bay above and below the front mount) in an SM8


A 480 rad on top will coexist with a 360 in the front, if the 480 rad is 70mm (95mm with 25mm fans) or less. The 360 will use the bottom nine bays and top two bays can be covered with a dual or two single Flex-Bay covers.

Here is my SM8 build (work in progress) with a 480 and 360 coexisting for your reference. For your scenario, simply flip the SM8 upside down to have the 480 rad on top.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm sorry you're frustrated, and well work with you to ensure that you're satisfied.
> 
> However, there's a few things that you have to take into account. We can't possibly consider every single configuration of hardware out there. This is why we provide external and internal dimensions for each chassis. A 250mm reservoir wouldn't fit in many cases without removing optical drives. Additionally, we provide a standard amount of flex bay covers for each build. If you need a different amount, or single instead of double or triple,, this is where we ask customers to provide such details on the comments box on their order so that we can fulfill their requirements. On every chassis, on our website, we list the standard items that come with the chassis, including flex bay covers. *Please contact [email protected] and we'll assist in figuring out a solution for you.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We don't usually allow for substitution items, however, there are times when it's warranted. If you wanted every single flex bay cover to be a 1 slot cover, for instance, that's something we wouldn't do without requiring additional covers to be purchased. *However, in your instance, where triple slots won't work because of other accessories purchased, it's a different story and we can assist you. That's why we're Case Labs.* That's why we communicate with our customers directly in place like forums, because our customers are important to us. All I ask is for a little faith... And maybe some coffee.


Here is the response I recieved from Caselabs "Thank you for contacting us!
If you wish to exchange the covers we can offer you an even exchange (your 3 triple bay covers for 3 single bay covers).
You will be required to provide the shipping cost for the return as well as the replacement covers."

How is this a solution? Why wouldnt I be better off by just buying them rather than paying shipping 2 ways AND giving you my 3 triples which cost more??? Heck I could buy 2 singles and a double for less $ AND get to keep my 3 triples.

Again a simple solution so this dont happen to anyone else would be to ship the customer 2 singles or a double in replace of one of the 3 triples when said customer has purchased a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount.

Needless to say I was surprised that this was Caselabs "solution"
The world famous caselabs customer service has eluded me for sure!


----------



## VSG

Why would you assume everyone needs 2 singles and a double slot? What if people don't need anything other than the flex bay rad in which case the triple slot solid cover is all they need? I am not familiar with this case so please do let me know if I am missing something here.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why would you assume everyone needs 2 singles and a double slot? What if people don't need anything other than the flex bay rad in which case the triple slot solid cover is all they need? I am not familiar with this case so please do let me know if I am missing something here.


because you cant cover a single or a double slot opening with three triple flex-bay covers simply put. It covers just about every possible scenario for devices, and why would I need 3 triple covers when I purchased 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount. It just makes sense and it would mean more profit for caselabs anyway

Actually the best solution would be to ship 2 triples and a double and one single, rather than 3 triples. Same amount of slots just means the customer wont have a gaping hole with their new case they just spent nearly $$$$700.00 on.


----------



## VSG

Oh the case has 11 flex bays, not 12. I get now what you are saying. But still- expecting these guys to think over why you got this accessory and why you need a "other than default" flex bay cover configuration is unfair in my opinion. They have little time to spend analyzing orders. Perhaps a smart cart where compatibility and incompatibility is listed would be great but that's not happening anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> because you cant cover a single or a double slot opening with three triple flex-bay covers simply put. It covers just about every possible scenario for devices, and why would I need 3 triple covers when I purchased 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount. It just makes sense and it would mean more profit for caselabs anyway
> 
> Actually the best solution would be to ship 2 triples and a double and one single, rather than 3 triples. Same amount of slots just means the customer wont have a gaping hole with their new case they just spent nearly $$$$700.00 on.


One thing I don't understand is that you say you only have 3 triples...but you should also have 2 single because the SM8 is an 11 bays case. So on top you put a triple cover, then your dvd drive, then a single cover and then your rad mount and you're good to go??


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> [/B]
> Here is the response I recieved from Caselabs "Thank you for contacting us!
> If you wish to exchange the covers we can offer you an even exchange (your 3 triple bay covers for 3 single bay covers).
> You will be required to provide the shipping cost for the return as well as the replacement covers."
> 
> How is this a solution? Why wouldnt I be better off by just buying them rather than paying shipping 2 ways AND giving you my 3 triples which cost more??? Heck I could buy 2 singles and a double for less $ AND get to keep my 3 triples.
> 
> Again a simple solution so this dont happen to anyone else would be to ship the customer 2 singles or a double in replace of one of the 3 triples when said customer has purchased a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount.
> 
> Needless to say I was surprised that this was Caselabs "solution"
> The world famous caselabs customer service has eluded me for sure!


All cases are shipped with a configuration of bay covers that allow all possible bay configurations. You could move the blu ray down one slot, remove the top single bay cover and pop in a triple bay cover above. If you choose not to do this because of the res you wish to use, well I see what you are saying, but how is this something we are just supposed to assume. The pictures on the site and the product specs clearly display the bay covers which are included with the case. We understand the frustration, but there is absolutely no way we could have known you would run into this issue. Then of guessed you would have wanted a double bay cover, and in addition, ship you the bay cover at no cost because of it.

Regarding this comment;

_"Again a simple solution so this dont happen to anyone else would be to ship the customer 2 singles or a double in replace of one of the 3 triples when said customer has purchased a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount."_

What if said customer wasn't using a blu ray with 240 flex-bay mount? What if it was just a dual bay pump/res with a 240 flex-bay mount and wanted a triple so that there were no gaps between unused bays? What you are suggesting may have been appropriate for your specific build, but how can you say everyone would want or need this? Let alone doing it without notice just based on the fact we think it may, or may not, be useful.

Also, what if the 240 mount was for another case entirely? We have many customers with multiple cases and who is to say the 240 mount, or any other accessory for that matter, was not for the case on the same order? This actually does happen from time to time.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh the case has 11 flex bays, not 12. I get now what you are saying. But still- expecting these guys to think over why you got this accessory and why you need a "other than default" flex bay cover configuration is unfair in my opinion. They have little time to spend analyzing orders. Perhaps a smart cart where compatibility and incompatibility is listed would be great but that's not happening anywhere anytime soon.


Just to add something to this. Even a "smart cart" could not catch this. This problem is purely based on the exact build configuration and parts he wishes to have.


----------



## stickg1

Just order the stuff you need. Problem solved.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just order the stuff you need. Problem solved.


Agreed! If you need more room, get a bigger CaseLabs case!

By the way I ordered an SM8 today!

(Case Color: Black 3-5 business days for processing, Orientation: Standard, MB Door Style: Ventilated, Cable Side Door: Ventilated, Top Cover: Ventilated (Std), Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.4 mount ($19.95), Bottom Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, PCI Backplate: Fan Holes, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Flex-Bay Covers: Solid)

A 120.3 radiator mount and the HD caster kit.

Question: Should I have ordered the PSU mount? It's going in the typical bottom corner of the case.

Thank's

Mike


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> All true and also @sdmf74, have you tried to put your dvd drive in the bottom flex-bay? Maybe this way you would still be able to install your 250mm reservoir.


Bad planning? Wrong case?


----------



## protzman

so... this X2 gonna be ready for xmas or what?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> so... this X2 gonna be ready for xmas or what?


Should be!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Should be!


Sweeet!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh the case has 11 flex bays, not 12. I get now what you are saying. But still- expecting these guys to think over why you got this accessory and why you need a "other than default" flex bay cover configuration is unfair in my opinion. They have little time to spend analyzing orders. Perhaps a smart cart where compatibility and incompatibility is listed would be great but that's not happening anywhere anytime soon.


I never expected anything, I simply made them aware of my situation and they offered a solution. I only made a suggestion for them to consider on their future shipments so others dont have the same issue. I never expected this on the original order, at that time I figured I would be able to install a drive in anything but the fourth slot. Might I add their solution was to ship my 3 triple slot covers back to them at my expense and they would ship me 3 "single" slot covers to me at my expense. How is this a solution??? not to mention not even a fair trade, Why in the world would I do that instead of just buying the 2 singles I need? I shouldnt have even mentioned it cause it's not that big of deal but to say yeah we will offer a solution and not follow through is wrong. especially a company that claims to have exceptional cust service









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> One thing I don't understand is that you say you only have 3 triples...but you should also have 2 single because the SM8 is an 11 bays case. So on top you put a triple cover, then your dvd drive, then a single cover and then your rad mount and you're good to go??


You might wanna read the last 10 or so posts before you reply, its only one or 2 pages back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> All cases are shipped with a configuration of bay covers that allow all possible bay configurations. You could move the blu ray down one slot, remove the top single bay cover and pop in a triple bay cover above. If you choose not to do this because of the res you wish to use, well I see what you are saying, but how is this something we are just supposed to assume. The pictures on the site and the product specs clearly display the bay covers which are included with the case. We understand the frustration, but there is absolutely no way we could have known you would run into this issue, and can not just guess you would have wanted a double bay cover, and in addition, ship you a bay cover at no cost because of it.
> 
> Regarding this comment;
> 
> _"Again a simple solution so this dont happen to anyone else would be to ship the customer 2 singles or a double in replace of one of the 3 triples when said customer has purchased a 120.2 flex-bay radiator mount."_
> 
> What if said customer wasn't using a blu ray with 240 flex-bay mount? What if it was just a dual bay pump/res with a 240 flex-bay mount and wanted a triple so that there were no gaps between unused bays? What you are suggesting may have been appropriate for your specific build, but how can you say everyone would want or need this? Let alone doing it without notice just based on the fact we think it would be a good idea.
> 
> Also, what if the 240 mount was for another case entirely? We have many customers with multiple cases and who is to say the 240 mount, or any other accessory for that matter, was not for the case on the same order? This actually does happen from time to time.


You may wanna refresh on the last 2 pages as well, If you remember I didnt want my drive in the fourth slot, didnt want it in the 3rd or the second either and definately dont want my drive in the bottom slot. You know im using a res we already discussed this Kevin. Again I never expected you to assume anything, obviously I didnt know I would have to make this compromise when I made the purchase. It's like your reading other peoples posts and forgetting every thing already discussed. I never asked you to ship a bay cover at no cost!!! Now your putting words in my mouth, your the one that said you would offer a solution.

If the customer was using a dual bay pump/res with a 240 flex-bay mount they would simply put the double and single slot in it's place, I dont understand your logic, They have two single slot covers already what does it matter if they use a triple cover or a double and a single? There is a tiny gap between every set of covers right. You are saying that a customer exists that would have to have 5 tiny gaps between covers as opposed to six? I think that customer with 6 tiny milimeter gaps between each flex-bay cover would be a heck of alot happier than the customer "me" who has two gaping 2 inch gaps in the front of their case. Would you want to spend $700 on a case and have it look unfinished, missing bay covers. It wouldnt just be appropriate for my build it would remove any and all possibilities of someone having a missing slot cover so yeah its a good idea. Anytime you have forsight and build your products so every customer is happy its a good idea. It keeps you from losing a customer over a $6 piece of aluminum because you decided to lie and argue with a customer over something so petty.

Also I left absolutely zero doubt it was for another case because in the notes field I wrote "this is my first caselabs purchase
so if I left anything out or if you have any questions feel free to contact me" Apparently you havent even reviewed my order or you would have seen this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just order the stuff you need. Problem solved.


No doubt would have saved alot of trouble believe me, I never asked for anything, I just wish I wasnt lied to and offered a bogus resolution that would cost much more than if I would have.

I used to work in sales and management for a consumer electronics company and I would have never treated a customer this way and if they had an issue I would have at least referred to and been familiar with their purchase.
I'm done I have a computer to build.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You might wanna read the last 10 or so posts before you reply, its only one or 2 pages back


Well I read back AGAIN your answers 2 pages ago and nothing about those 2 single covers you should have but anyway with an answer like that I see that my help is no longer required so have a nice time.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

eh...i read it all. *poor planning.* To put the onus on the manufacturer to try an guess what an end user is going to do is unreasonable.

When I have ordered my caselab cases, I take into account what was posted on their site. On a couple of occasions I had to buy some singles (heck I bought extras in case things changed in terms of needs)

In this case, your SM8 ships with:

3 Triple bay cover and 2 Single Bay Covers - Solid
or
3 Triple bay cover and 2 Single bay covers - Ventilated

end of story.

No where does it say, if you pick accessory XYZ, caselabs will make substitution ABC to the described lists of parts that come standard with the SM8.

Granted the solution provided to ship back your stuff and get the singles didn't make sense...I agree. Doesn't change the fact that you got yourself into this scenario.


----------



## iBored

I agree with YP5.
And for the record, caselabs didn't claim to have excellent service.
It's their customers who have time and time again given them the credit for their outstanding customer service.

I for one, have made many orders with caselabs and have not once been disappointed.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I don't want a company who's excellence is in design and manufacturing to spend time or money creating some sort of smart cart system. A system that no one has ever posted was needed. We are all boys spending our money with a company that has had success by being clear and transparent. Simple to order from, based on the needs of the user. Buck up and move on...you wanted to start playing with your new toys and are frustrated with not planning it properly.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I don't want a company who's excellence is in design and manufacturing to spend time or money creating some sort of smart cart system. A system that no one has ever posted was needed. We are all boys spending our money with a company that has had success by being clear and transparent. Simple to order from, based on the needs of the user. Buck up and move on...you wanted to start playing with your new toys and are frustrated with not planning it properly.


Pretty much this. I had a tab open with the S8 for pretty much a month and played around with configs, read all posts in the thread, thought about problems I might run into any stuff like that. Sure the problem should be very easy to resolve but the info needed is on CaseLabs web page.

I suppose the problem is that his blu-ray reader doesn't fit because of the rad in the roof. That particular problem is present in every CaseLabs case I've seen. My S8 won't fit a reader in the bay closest to the flex bay rad mount or in the top where my 280 rads in the roof would be in the way.

Planning, planning, planning and planning.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Anytime you have forsight and build your products so every customer is happy its a good idea. It keeps you from losing a customer over a $6 piece of aluminum because *you decided to lie* and argue with a customer over something so petty.


That's an extremely bold statement. How exactly were you "lied" to?

You were shipped exactly what was specified on our website (and shown in our product photos). I'm at a loss as to how you expected to receive something different. We receive too many orders to review each of them for build feasibility. I'm sorry, but that has to be your responsibility.

In a similar vein, we can't "fix" errors in build planning. Sure, it would be great if we could, but it's an unsustainable business model. Once again, that has to be your responsibility.

I do find it interesting that no attempt was made to contact us through our customer service channels or even our forum before posting here. Was it your intent to get a resolution to your problem or something else? This is a club thread and not really the appropriate place for this discussion. It clutters it up with off-topic posts. We have an entire forum here on OCN for customer service issues. If you wish to continue this discussion, please take it there.

Thank you


----------



## Ragsters

Let's change the subject guys.









I have a question for the Caselabs staff (Xnine, Jim and Kevin). I know it must be hard but what is you favorite Caselabs case and non Caselabs case?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let's change the subject guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the Caselabs staff (Xnine, Jim and Kevin). I know it must be hard but what is you favorite Caselabs case and non Caselabs case?


My favorite CL case is one of the Gemini series (j/k







) I currently have two SM8's and an S3 (X2 to be added soon). I really like the SMA8 and S8 as well. So hard to choose







. Non CL has to go to Murderbox. Someday I'd love to do a one-off in that direction. I can really appreciate that kind of craftsmanship


----------



## SortOfGrim

Is the Mercury S3 riveted? If not, why isn't it shipped flat-packed like the S5?


----------



## Red Comet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sorry for the trouble, I will address your comments in order.
> 
> 1. There should have been a manual with the case, and we can send you a PDF version if you like.
> 
> 2. If anything was damaged we will of course send replacements parts. I can assure you though that there is no way we would have package a part like this. People have a tendency to assume just because the box doesn't look damaged that we must have packed it like that, but this is simply not the case.
> 
> 3. The mount can be flipped around, however it's the top cover that can't be flipped around. We have discussed this on the forum multiple times, but basically it would require many parts to have a sort of reverse version.
> 
> 4. There is a bit of play in the clips which is why the front cover can shift slightly, but it will stay in place.
> 
> We are very happy to hear you like the case despite the problems you had. Assuming you have emailed CS we will get this taken care of ASAP


Thanks for the reply, I emailed support and they are replacing the piece








I am very pleased with my order, I think my next purchase will be the x2.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Is the Mercury S3 riveted? If not, why isn't it shipped flat-packed like the S5?


Not trying to be difficult, but if you want an "official" response, please post questions like this on our forum. Otherwise, this thread will quickly be overrun with them. Thanx


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let's change the subject guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the Caselabs staff (Xnine, Jim and Kevin). I know it must be hard but what is you favorite Caselabs case and non Caselabs case?


That is such a tough call on both questions, but I'll try.

For CL, my favorite would have to be the S3. It's just such a gorgeous looking case.

For others, there are a few. I love the old Lian Li V2000 and other cases based on it (A+ Black Pearl). The TJ07 and the Murderbox Mk II. I also think the Silverstone FT02 is a great chassis too. In Win's high end stuff is pretty awesome too.

I'm a case fanatic. Some people love GPUs, or motherboards, I'm all about cases.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, but if you want an "official" response, please post questions like this on our forum. Otherwise, this thread will quickly be overrun with them. Thanx


done and done.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Got my CL S8!





















Can I join the club? Please....

twas supposed to be delivered Monday, no, I can't wait anymore - went to FedEx and picked it up myself







(I hope I don't sound very excited







)







Months of planning and ....never saw this one coming







Quote:


> Interior - white; Exterior - gunmetal


I should've elaborated clearly



Alright, who wants to go in first? (talking to the parts)


----------



## mbreslin

Grats! What is the problem with the colors? For mine I said "Gunmetal exterior, Black interior" and got exactly what I expected.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Grats! What is the problem with the colors? For mine I said "Gunmetal exterior, Black interior" and got exactly what I expected.


well, the exterior rear of the case is white. I originally thought that even though it is a single part/panel, interior color would be white and the outer or exterior color would be gunmetal.


----------



## stickg1

Sucks that that isn't what you wanted. But that's gunmetal exterior and white interior. They might spray a panel with two different colors by request but I imagine it would be more expensive with the labor and prep.


----------



## Jim-CL

We can paint any part any color, but each part can only be _one_ color. Typically the back panel is painted the color specified as the interior color (unless otherwise instructed) because the back is generally not too visible and the interior often is.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> _*because the back is generally not too visible and the interior often i*_s.


yeah, actually I did convinced myself to that









now, just planning the additional parts - being torn between white swiftech helix fans or black cm jetflos, mayhems rad or nemesis?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> yeah, actually I did convinced myself to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, just planning the additional parts - being torn between white swiftech helix fans or black cm jetflos, mayhems rad or nemesis?


I think you did the right thing personally. Having a gunmetal back inside as well would look very weird.

Wait it out for the Mayhems rads to come out, also note that Black Ice is considering making a "paintable" version of their Nemesis rads- they will be shipped with primer only and will come with accessories to support them during spray painting if that's something you are interested in to match the case interiors.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think you did the right thing personally. Having a gunmetal back inside as well would look very weird.
> 
> Wait it out for the Mayhems rads to come out, also note that Black Ice is considering making a "paintable" version of their Nemesis rads- they will be shipped with primer only and will come with accessories to support them during spray painting if that's something you are interested in to match the case interiors.


Sounds good! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VSG

No problem! I should have said HardwareLabs but you get the point.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think you did the right thing personally. Having a gunmetal back inside as well would look very weird.


I agree since he already has white interior but I did think about it before and since the outside can't be seen depending on your interior color having the back panel be a different color inside as kind of an accent panel could be cool. (My wife is big on accent walls and with the right color combination they look pretty good imo)


----------



## Mega Man

my bet kevins is the TX10-D


----------



## VSG

Well he does seem very happy next to it:



Having one pretty much the same configuration other than the platform, I can see why!


----------



## FrancisJF

Alittle update.

Original:


Updated:


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Alittle update.
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> Updated:


looking great







what are you running top right behind the bracket it might just look better with a shorter bracket


----------



## FrancisJF

No plans changing anything on my current rig, thinking about selling it locally and downsize to X2.


----------



## Ovrclck




----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Quit teasin' and will you please put up your pics already?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Quit teasin' and will you please put up your pics already?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> eh...i read it all. *poor planning.* To put the onus on the manufacturer to try an guess what an end user is going to do is unreasonable.
> 
> Granted the solution provided to ship back your stuff and get the singles didn't make sense...I agree. Doesn't change the fact that you got yourself into this scenario.


This is a dead subject but I just want to make one thing clear since CL has back peddled and convinced you guys this was about something it's not, I said time and time again this wasnt about the original order. I did plan and pondered the purchase for over a month, took measurements and watched vids etc. but some things you just cant tell for sure until it's in hand so sure I take blame that I overlooked the fact that I wouldnt be able to install a drive in the first or second slot but I still think the customer should be able to put a drive in the third slot and not have 2 holes in the font of the case because of the flex-bay covers that come stock. This was completely and ONLY about the fact that Xnine said to email customer service and they would resolve it for me. The resolution I was offered was ridiculous and I think everyone would agree that is no solution.

What made this a big deal was the negtative response I recieved in the forum, caselabs twisting the situation to make it look like Im upset with them cause I ordered the wrong parts that's childish and unprofessional! You should have never promised a resolution. I would have been more ok with it if they would have just said sorry your gonna have to order 2 single slot covers we cant help you, Instead of basically saying screw you pay shipping twice and give us your 3 triple slot covers, Again rude and unprofessional.

I dont blame the others who chimed in and ripped on me since CL manipulated the whole scenario, Couldnt just admit they were wrong and apologize.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> That's an extremely bold statement. How exactly were you "lied" to?
> 
> You were shipped exactly what was specified on our website (and shown in our product photos). I'm at a loss as to how you expected to receive something different. We receive too many orders to review each of them for build feasibility. I'm sorry, but that has to be your responsibility.
> 
> In a similar vein, we can't "fix" errors in build planning. Sure, it would be great if we could, but it's an unsustainable business model. Once again, that has to be your responsibility.
> 
> I do find it interesting that no attempt was made to contact us through our customer service channels or even our forum before posting here. Was it your intent to get a resolution to your problem or something else? This is a club thread and not really the appropriate place for this discussion. It clutters it up with off-topic posts. We have an entire forum here on OCN for customer service issues. If you wish to continue this discussion, please take it there.
> 
> Thank you


This is precisely what I'm referring to, put the blame on the customer. LET ME SAY IT ONE LAST TIME, I DIDNT EXPECT ANYTHING OTHER THAN WHAT I ORDERED. You should find it interesting that I didnt contact you through customer service channels because their wasnt a problem with the order for the tenth time. I simply asked a question and stated my situation in the thread (isnt that what these forums are for???) and you chimed in with a promise that you couldnt keep!
Then followed it up with accusations placing the blame on the customer meanwhile dragging it on for days, of course im gonna defend myself. Now you want me to argue with you about it in another thread, why so you can humiliate me some more, Its almost funny this could have been resolved so easily. Im very unhappy and disgusted with the treatment by caselabs.I would expect this from corsair but not you, Im done.


----------



## Mega Man

They gave you a solution. You did not like it.

They never said they would just do what you want. They offered you something. Which I think is very reasonable and you said no.

Although I am on mobile and can not quote it (pain to do)

In your posts you did expect them to do something when you ordered.

You expected then to include a different set of covers. Because you ordered a 240 fan mount for the flex bays.

You then said they lied which is the response you just quoted from them. Which again in my opinion was perfectly reasonable I would of reacted the same way. The difference would of been I would not of reacted so nicely after being called a liar.
I think they still did a superb job.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They gave you a solution. You did not like it.
> 
> They never said they would just do what you want. They offered you something. Which I think is very reasonable and you said no.
> 
> Although I am on mobile and can not quote it (pain to do)
> 
> In your posts you did expect them to do something when you ordered.
> 
> You expected then to include a different set of covers. Because you ordered a 240 fan mount for the flex bays.
> 
> You then said they lied which is the response you just quoted from them. Which again in my opinion was perfectly reasonable I would of reacted the same way. The difference would of been I would not of reacted so nicely after being called a liar.
> I think they still did a superb job.


You think that solution was reasonable your so full of it, I get it your the teachers pet huh







You got it wrong I didnt expect jack what I did was make a suggestion so that the next guy that has to put his drive in the third slot wont have 2 empty slots,simple as sending a double and a single in place of one of the 3 triples. kind of a bummer when you pay $700 for a case and it looks unfinished. They lied when they said they would resolve my situation and didnt. keep drinkin his kool-aid. Superb job









On a positive note makin some progress, you can see how the fourth slot is a no go. Had to buy another smaller res but that was bad planning on my part


----------



## mbreslin

I expect businesses to label exactly what will be in the box so that I know exactly what I'm purchasing and can plan appropriately. The exact number (and size) of bay covers I will receive in all the configurations I might order is listed so there was absolutely no confusion on what I was to receive.

1) "Hey you guys should consider changing your bay cover configurations going forward to cover the case where xyz..."
2) "Hey you guys should have anticipated my particular setup and shipped something completely different from the clearly stated list on the product page for what I would receive, and by the way I've already ordered and received my order."

One is perfectly reasonable.
Two is not a reasonable thing to expect imho.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You think that solution was reasonable your so full of it, I get it your the teachers pet huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong I didnt expect jack what I did was make a suggestion so that the next guy that has to put his drive in the third slot wont have 2 empty slots,simple as sending a double and a single in place of one of the 3 triples. kind of a bummer when you pay $700 for a case and it looks unfinished. They lied when they said they would resolve my situation and didnt. keep drinkin his kool-aid. Superb job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note makin some progress, you can see how the fourth slot is a no go. Had to buy another smaller res but that was bad planning on my part


I understand how you can be frustrated with what happened. You thought you were getting a solution to your problem but did not. I am just wondering if Xnine chimed in and said that Caselabs will have a solution for you without really knowing the problem. Maybe he thought the order that came in was incorrect. Whatever happened happened and we should stop trying to drag this on any futher. Cant we all just get along?









Oh and post a picture of your build progress. We love pictures.


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys! I have a question to any potential Caselabs staff.

I was intending on purchasing a 31mm replacement top cover for my SM8, however I had a quick question before I was going to do so.

I was curious as to if there was a possibility that I could have one somewhat customized? I would like to know if I could perhaps have one made with four 120mm fan holes (in fashion similar to the option for the bottom of the chassis) rather than the standard ventilation? I would gladly pay an extra on the price.

I only have fans on the underside of my ceiling radiator, and it would be far too much of a hassle to disassemble and drain my pipe system just to add the three fans, not to mention it would take away alot of cabling space.

However, I much prefer the look of the thin top cover, but I need the extra cooling from the 3 fans im going to be adding. If I had a way to permanently mount the 3 fans to the 31mm top cover, then I could easily switch them based on whatever my current needs are with relative ease.

Thank you


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I expect businesses to label exactly what will be in the box so that I know exactly what I'm purchasing and can plan appropriately. The exact number (and size) of bay covers I will receive in all the configurations I might order is listed so there was absolutely no confusion on what I was to receive.
> 
> 1) "Hey you guys should consider changing your bay cover configurations going forward to cover the case where xyz..."
> 2) "Hey you guys should have anticipated my particular setup and shipped something completely different from the clearly stated list on the product page for what I would receive, and by the way I've already ordered and received my order."
> 
> One is perfectly reasonable.
> Two is not a reasonable thing to expect imho.


1) precisely what I suggested, after all last week CL said here in the forum they will gladly hear suggestions to further improve their already great cases.
2) never happened, this was a smoke screen created by CL to divert from the real issue at hand, which was a failure to communicate between xnine and his customer service team apparently and also for which I have had to debunk 11 times now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I understand how you can be frustrated with what happened. You thought you were getting a solution to your problem but did not. I am just wondering if Xnine chimed in and said that Caselabs will have a solution for you without really knowing the problem. Maybe he thought the order that came in was incorrect. Whatever happened happened and we should stop trying to drag this on any futher. Cant we all just get along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and post a picture of your build progress. We love pictures.


Maybe so but you would think if that was the case he would have said so. Too stubborn to admit perhaps? I agree its gone on too long, too much negativity. I'll post finished pics when im done but im probably not welcome here any longer


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a question to any potential Caselabs staff.
> 
> I was intending on purchasing a 31mm replacement top cover for my SM8, however I had a quick question before I was going to do so.
> 
> I was curious as to if there was a possibility that I could have one somewhat customized? I would like to know if I could perhaps have one made with four 120mm fan holes (in fashion similar to the option for the bottom of the chassis) rather than the standard ventilation? I would gladly pay an extra on the price.
> 
> I only have fans on the underside of my ceiling radiator, and it would be far too much of a hassle to disassemble and drain my pipe system just to add the three fans, not to mention it would take away alot of cabling space.
> 
> However, I much prefer the look of the thin top cover, but I need the extra cooling from the 3 fans im going to be adding. If I had a way to permanently mount the 3 fans to the 31mm top cover, then I could easily switch them based on whatever my current needs are with relative ease.
> 
> Thank you


perhaps i am lost here but why ?

you can just take off the top you have unscrew the rad 4 screws at a time and screw the fan in through the top ( IE sandwich the case between the rad and the fan ) ?
then you dont need a custom top


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 1) precisely what I suggested, after all last week CL said here in the forum they will gladly hear suggestions to further improve their already great cases.
> 2) never happened, this was a smoke screen created by CL to divert from the real issue at hand, which was a failure to communicate between xnine and his customer service team apparently and also for which I have had to debunk 11 times now.
> Maybe so but you would think if that was the case he would have said so. Too stubborn to admit perhaps? I agree its gone on too long, too much negativity. I'll post finished pics when im done but im probably not welcome here any longer


Don't be like that, man. Idk what's going on with your situation, but I don't want any of my fellow caselab members feeling excluded. What do you need, breh? I got some spare cl bay covers in white if u need some. Lemme know...


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You think that solution was reasonable your so full of it, I get it your the teachers pet huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong I didnt expect jack what I did was make a suggestion so that the next guy that has to put his drive in the third slot wont have 2 empty slots,simple as sending a double and a single in place of one of the 3 triples. kind of a bummer when you pay $700 for a case and it looks unfinished. They lied when they said they would resolve my situation and didnt. keep drinkin his kool-aid. Superb job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note makin some progress, you can see how the fourth slot is a no go. Had to buy another smaller res but that was bad planning on my part


Yeah, sorry about that. I didn't know they just sent a triple and two singles. Is it a big hassle to send back the triple you don't have mounted and get three singles in return?

Your build is looking real nice!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Don't be like that, man. Idk what's going on with your situation, but I don't want any of my fellow caselab members feeling excluded. What do you need, breh? I got some spare cl bay covers in white if u need some. Lemme know...


No thank you. I sincerely appreciate your offer but I got this


----------



## Neo Zuko

Who here ever gets the entire PC order right the first time? I always think of things I need afterwards and lose on shipping at least or worse don't use stuff I bought.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Who here ever gets the entire PC order right the first time? I always think of things I need afterwards and lose on shipping at least or worse don't use stuff I bought.


Exactly, I cant tell you how many extra parts I have from CaseLabs, Koolance, and FrozenCPU; I might start my own store or sell them through eBay.


----------



## FuriousPop

wow!

I've been drooling over these CL cases for the last week. if only the postage to my country was a little more reasonable then without a doubt i would buy in a blink of an eye. instead i am forced to save for some time since i've almost completed my current WC build.

I have spent some time on the CL site looking at the TH10A however trying to make sense of the ventilated/meshed terminology and etc etc..

only question i have is where it has "Image 8" - shows the ventilated side in the mid area however does anyone know if there is an option to have the bottom Rad be positioned horizontally going across with air flow rather than the vertical option that would push or pull air from/to the motherboard/centre of the case....

hopefully that makes some sense,

judging by the pics i can see, theres a plate in the middle of the case so chances are the air being pulled with hit that plate - or is there ventilated holes in there????

any help would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Your build is looking real nice!


Thank You! Just placed another order this morning, my rgb led kit took a dump so I ordered another one and a 7mm fitting for the cross chill cooler and a _double flex-bay cover_ and a bunch of other stuff so hopefully I will finish by the end of the week. I know what you guys mean about making several orders and having extras.


----------



## Nichismo

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> perhaps i am lost here but why ?
> 
> you can just take off the top you have unscrew the rad 4 screws at a time and screw the fan in through the top ( IE sandwich the case between the rad and the fan ) ?
> then you dont need a custom top


because I have rigid acrylic loop, theres no way I can move the radiator without at least disconnecting the tubes and thus draining alot of coolant.


----------



## Jim-CL

While I can appreciate that there has been some frustration, I have to point out a couple of things. Jason's (XNine) point was that _at the time the order is placed_, we can sometimes make accommodations for special needs. Maybe that was misunderstood. If so, our communication needs to improve. After the order has shipped however, it's impractical and unrealistic to expect changes from the standard configuration. How far should that go? Setting that precedent would effectively put us out of business, at least as far as the enthusiast case market is concerned. I hope that would be apparent.

XNine is our social media director, not a CSR. For the fastest response to customer service issues, inquiries should be directed to [email protected]

As a general rule, we do not post responses in this thread. This is for two reasons: (A) It would quickly turn into a 100K post thread that would defeat its original purpose and be completely unmanageable for us and (B) we already have a subforum here on OCN for that purpose.

Anyone who has been with us for some time knows that we constantly reevaluate our products and methods. They are never "done". We will continue to do so and make adjustments as we feel necessary.

Thank you


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> While I can appreciate that there has been some frustration, I have to point out a couple of things. Jason's (XNine) point was that _at the time the order is placed_, we can sometimes make accommodations for special needs. Maybe that was misunderstood. If so, our communication needs to improve. After the order has shipped however, it's impractical and unrealistic to expect changes from the standard configuration. How far should that go? Setting that precedent would effectively put us out of business, at least as far as the enthusiast case market is concerned. I hope that would be apparent.
> 
> XNine is our social media director, not a CSR. For the fastest response to customer service issues, inquiries should be directed to [email protected]
> 
> As a general rule, we do not post responses in this thread. This is for two reasons: (A) It would quickly turn into a 100K post thread that would defeat its original purpose and be completely unmanageable for us and (B) we already have a subforum here on OCN for that purpose.
> 
> Anyone who has been with us for some time knows that we constantly reevaluate our products and methods. They are never "done". We will continue to do so and make adjustments as we feel necessary.
> 
> Thank you


I appreciate you guys clearing this up. I was a bit worried. Keep up the good work.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> While I can appreciate that there has been some frustration, I have to point out a couple of things. Jason's (XNine) point was that _at the time the order is placed_, we can sometimes make accommodations for special needs. Maybe that was misunderstood. If so, our communication needs to improve. After the order has shipped however, it's impractical and unrealistic to expect changes from the standard configuration. How far should that go? Setting that precedent would effectively put us out of business, at least as far as the enthusiast case market is concerned. I hope that would be apparent.
> 
> XNine is our social media director, not a CSR. For the fastest response to customer service issues, inquiries should be directed to [email protected]
> 
> As a general rule, we do not post responses in this thread. This is for two reasons: (A) It would quickly turn into a 100K post thread that would defeat its original purpose and be completely unmanageable for us and (B) we already have a subforum here on OCN for that purpose.
> 
> Anyone who has been with us for some time knows that we constantly reevaluate our products and methods. They are never "done". We will continue to do so and make adjustments as we feel necessary.
> 
> Thank you


Good reply. And good way to handle the delicate situation. I feel better about my future CaseLabs purchase. I'm still gun-shy about dropping this amount of coin on a case.

But someday, its inevitable... now even more so... thanks for dealing with this in the professional manner it deserved.


----------



## protzman

anybody wanna S3







want the x2 so bad. need it to be released!


----------



## capreppy

I pre-ordered my S8 with others in Feb, but had to put my build on hold. Was bummed, but now have an opportunity to continue the build. I put the case together over the weekend and am very pleased with the case. Build quality is nothing like I have ever had before and totally believe this will be the last case I use for a good long time.

S8 with White Exterior and Black (with a splash of white) Interior


----------



## Mega Man

that looks awesome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> perhaps i am lost here but why ?
> 
> you can just take off the top you have unscrew the rad 4 screws at a time and screw the fan in through the top ( IE sandwich the case between the rad and the fan ) ?
> then you dont need a custom top
> 
> 
> 
> because I have rigid acrylic loop, theres no way I can move the radiator without at least disconnecting the tubes and thus draining alot of coolant.
Click to expand...

but you dont need to move it or disconnect the loop.
take off your current lid unscrew the rad in sets of four ( 1 fan at a time ) screw 1 fan in at a time, when finished put on 31mm lid no custom work needed i dont have any pics to show what i mean. but i am trying to make it as clear as possible


----------



## DerComissar

I want to say that I have never, ever, dealt with such fine folks as with the CaseLabs staff.
When I changed my S8 build to white, from the black panels I originally ordered, Kevin joked with me that it would be heavier, due
to the weight difference between the black and white panels, lol.
I have since changed some panels, and re-ordered some more parts, which went as smooth as silk, from CaseLabs.
CaseLabs is the finest company that I have ever had the pleasure to deal with, bar none:
A Rep+ to both Kevin and Jim.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I want to say that I have never, ever, dealt with such fine folks as with the CaseLabs staff.
> When I changed my S8 build to white, from the black panels I originally ordered, Kevin joked with me that it would be heavier, due
> to the weight difference between the black and white panels, lol.
> I have since changed some panels, and re-ordered some more parts, which went as smooth as silk, from CaseLabs.
> CaseLabs is the finest company that I have ever had the pleasure to deal with, bar none:
> A Rep+ to both Kevin and Jim.


+1


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well,the S3 is being packed up for ASUS today and off to i52 in the morning.

Got a new 1080 screen in the bottom with a nice HDMI input,no more dodgy adapters,and some ASUS battle dress on the front,thankfully this will just peel off when the event is over....


----------



## SortOfGrim

will you make one for me, B-neg? With the impact Mk2


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> will you make one for me, B-neg? With the impact Mk2


Im selling this one after i52...£1500...to make way for a very special build,if you are interested?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> thankfully this will just peel off when the event is over....


Just warm it a little bit with a heat gun and the removal will be easy


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im selling this one after i52...£1500...to make way for a very special build,if you are interested?


interested yes, but oh deary me...1500








I need to win the Spanish lottery, quickly!

So what's the special build? It must be super special considering all your builds are special.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im selling this one after i52...£1500...to make way for a very special build,if you are interested?
> 
> 
> 
> interested yes, but oh deary me...1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to win the Spanish lottery, quickly!
> 
> So what's the special build? It must be super special considering all your builds are special.
Click to expand...

Its high for bartering purposes.

I have a D frame Mini and a new unreleased case from a new manufacturer to do,very excited about both!


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, I have a few questions about the *S8* if someone doesn't mind answering. I'm most likely going to purchase one tonight but I'd like to get a few things cleared up before I do.

This case is going to be an air cooled build for quite some time, and I'm trying keep aftermarket SLI Twin Frozr 780's cooled so I figured the horizontal layout would be perfect for this.

1. I'm trying to figure out a positive fan setup for this case, For the front of the case I'm going with the 2 120's on the left, along with a 120.2 mount on the right (I would have considered the 120.3 but I need a single bay for my fan controller unfortunately.) For the top, I was going to choose 120.3 x 2. Now, my problem is, I can't figure out how to get positive airflow with this. Do you guys have suggestions as to what to do?

Would it be unwise to have the 4x 120's in the front as intake, have the left set of 120.3 as exhaust on the top(above the gpu's), the right set of 120.3 as intake up top(above the cpu), and the back as exhaust? I'm assuming air just wouldn't know where to go if I have it set up like that, I'm just having a very difficult time figuring out positive air flow.









2. Is the extra $20 worth it for the drop-in mount? I have thought about water cooling in the future and I know this case feature is for rads, but I figured I'll be keeping this case for many years so if I do go that route, I'll have this feature ready to go.

3. Since I won't have rad's up top, and I'll just be mounting my 120mm fans up there, will there be gaps at all? Would that mess with the positive pressure in the case if there are?

I hope to hear from someone soon, I'd love to get this all cleared up so I can order this beautiful case, hopefully tonight.








Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> 2. Is the extra $20 worth it for the drop-in mount? I have thought about water cooling in the future and I know this case feature is for rads, but I figured I'll be keeping this case for many years so if I do go that route, I'll have this feature ready to go.


I'd order the drop-in. Saves money on shipping too .


----------



## DerComissar

It certainly doesn't hurt to have extra parts, for future use. CaseLabs part prices are quite reasonable, and as BGKris said, you'll save on shipping.
Until you do decide to go with water cooling, these cases are also excellent for air cooling. You want to have most of your fans pulling air into the case for positive pressure, perhaps having a single 120mm fan exhausting air on the back panel, as I have on mine.

Congrats for getting the S8.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi,

S3 question, what is the distance between the mobo tray and the flex-bay?



Answer by Caselabs: There is 150mm between the motherboard tray and an installed 140.2 flex-bay mount.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'd order the drop-in. Saves money on shipping too .


Appreciate the input, didn't know it would save on shipping!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It certainly doesn't hurt to have extra parts, for future use. CaseLabs part prices are quite reasonable, and as BGKris said, you'll save on shipping.
> Until you do decide to go with water cooling, these cases are also excellent for air cooling. *You want to have most of your fans pulling air into the case for positive pressure, perhaps having a single 120mm fan exhausting air on the back panel, as I have on mine.*
> 
> Congrats for getting the S8.


This is my problem. I know I need more intakes than exhaust, but I can't seem to find the right configuration to do that. I'll for sure have the 4x 120's in the front as intakes and the 1x 120 as exhaust in the back, but no matter what top panel configuration I order, it seems that i'll always have one extra exhaust, and resulting in negative pressure. Ugh... Not sure what to do here.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Appreciate the input, didn't know it would save on shipping!
> This is my problem. I know I need more intakes than exhaust, but I can't seem to find the right configuration to do that. I'll for sure have the 4x 120's in the front as intakes and the 1x 120 as exhaust in the back, but no matter what top panel configuration I order, it seems that i'll always have one extra exhaust, and resulting in negative pressure. Ugh... Not sure what to do here.


Why do u need more intakes than exhaust ???? Need equal air flow is what cools???


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why do u need more intakes than exhaust ???? Need equal air flow is what cools???


Trying to get positive pressure in the case, resulting in less dust.
I need the top panel fans as exhaust because I have two aftermarket GPU's (MSI Twin Frozr 780's), and I need to exhaust that heat they generate inside the case.

I just can't figure out a configuration that would get me positive pressure, and it's really bugging me now.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Trying to get positive pressure in the case, resulting in less dust.
> I need the top panel fans as exhaust because I have two aftermarket GPU's (MSI Twin Frozr 780's), and I need to exhaust that heat they generate inside the case.
> 
> I just can't figure out a configuration that would get me positive pressure, and it's really bugging me now.


Although I have my gpu and cpu watercooled, there are still three 120mm fans on my front-panel mounted rad pulling air into the case, and the rear panel 120mm fan exhausting air.
I have a solid top panel. There is a good amount of airflow in the case, and the case has stayed very clean inside.
The front rad itself keeps very clean as well.

You could try your setup without top fans initially, and see how the 780's do. If they still need it, you could then try using top-mounted fans.
When I was air-cooling my setup in another case, a CM HAF 932, it had a top fan exhausting air, but I wound up turning that fan off, as it wasn't much benefit.
Your results may vary of course, but with some experimenting, you should be able to get good positive pressure in the S8.

But for really good gpu cooling, water is certainly a great way to cool them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Trying to get positive pressure in the case, resulting in less dust.
> I need the top panel fans as exhaust because I have two aftermarket GPU's (MSI Twin Frozr 780's), and I need to exhaust that heat they generate inside the case.
> 
> I just can't figure out a configuration that would get me positive pressure, and it's really bugging me now.


I don't understand how positive pressure will reduce the dust in the case unless it is so positive that you are not actually moving air into the case. Then when that happens you are reducing the cooling because you are not bringing fresh cool air into the case. so the air in the case gets hotter and so do the components of the PC/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Trying to get positive pressure in the case, resulting in less dust.
> I need the top panel fans as exhaust because I have two aftermarket GPU's (MSI Twin Frozr 780's), and I need to exhaust that heat they generate inside the case.
> 
> I just can't figure out a configuration that would get me positive pressure, and it's really bugging me now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how positive pressure will reduce the dust in the case unless it is so positive that you are not actually moving air into the case. Then when that happens you are reducing the cooling because you are not bringing fresh cool air into the case. so the air in the case gets hotter and so do the components of the PC/
Click to expand...

Its that the air brought in stays in the case longer before exiting. Negative pressure pulls a higher volume of air through the system and as such exposed to the additional dust of that higher volume of outside air.

I opt for neg pressure (I prefer to call it neg flow) because we are talking about very little actual pressure.

I just go through more canned air as payment for the increased flow.


----------



## mbreslin




----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*


^^
This.
A great way to combat dust.
Rep+


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> ^^
> This.
> A great way to combat dust.
> Rep+


Thanks! I love mine I just need to not be lazy and use it more often. Do you have any pics of your case on the window side? Just wondering how that res is mounted.

Thanks.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> ^^
> This.
> A great way to combat dust.
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love mine I just need to not be lazy and use it more often. Do you have any pics of your case on the window side? Just wondering how that res is mounted.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I just used a Bitspower pass-through fitting:
www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28425
I used a step-drill to make the hole:


----------



## mbreslin

And just the fitting alone is enough to support the res?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> And just the fitting alone is enough to support the res?


No Problem, the res sits on the fitting just fine.


----------



## Mega Man

well i think i will be using this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3853440 in my a10, along with a second, just because i can .... image HSA +295x2







need to think of a case to do so in though ._.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Appreciate the input, didn't know it would save on shipping!
> This is my problem. I know I need more intakes than exhaust, but I can't seem to find the right configuration to do that. I'll for sure have the 4x 120's in the front as intakes and the 1x 120 as exhaust in the back, but no matter what top panel configuration I order, it seems that i'll always have one extra exhaust, and resulting in negative pressure. Ugh... Not sure what to do here.


I am guessing you also have top fans? how many? I didn't see this config in your rig pictures.

If you have fans on top exhausting, then all other fans must be intake.

I have 6 fans (120) on top attached to 2-360 rads, all other fans (7) are intake. This gives enough pressure to keep out dust. Oh, I had sealed most holes in the case to prevent air leaks so all the pressure is exhausting through the rads.

Turn your 1x120 exhaust fan to intake.

My fans on top is controlled by a fan controller so I can stop these fans and let the other 7 intake fans push the air through the rads in cooler weather.

hope this helps


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No Problem, the res sits on the fitting just fine.


Thanks very much, gives me some ideas. +rep


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> I am guessing you also have top fans? how many? I didn't see this config in your rig pictures.
> If you have fans on top exhausting, then all other fans must be intake.
> I have 6 fans (120) on top attached to 2-360 rads, all other fans (7) are intake. This gives enough pressure to keep out dust. Oh, I had sealed most holes in the case to prevent air leaks so all the pressure is exhausting through the rads.
> Turn your 1x120 exhaust fan to intake.
> My fans on top is controlled by a fan controller so I can stop these fans and let the other 7 intake fans push the air through the rads in cooler weather.
> hope this helps


Hm, if I were to make the back 120mm intake instead of exhaust, wouldn't it fight against the air blowing towards that one from the fans on my cpu heatsink?
Making that rear fan intake would give me positive pressure along with the 4x 120's in the front, making that 5 intakes. I'm just worried that since the 2 fans on my Phanteks heatsink for my cpu are going to be blowing right at that fan,having that rear fan as intake wouldn't be a good idea would it because of conflicting airflow?

I was thinking about ordering the 120.2/140.2 x2 up top instead of the 120.3 x2 so I would have 4 exhaust fans up there instead of 6, and making the rear fan an intake instead of exhaust would be 5 intakes. Just not sure if making the rear fan an intake behind my cpu cooler is a good idea.

What are your guys thoughts on this? This whole positive pressure thing in the S8 is still bugging me.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hm, if I were to make the back 120mm intake instead of exhaust, wouldn't it fight against the air blowing towards that one from the fans on my cpu heatsink?
> Making that rear fan intake would give me positive pressure along with the 4x 120's in the front, making that 5 intakes. I'm just worried that since the 2 fans on my Phanteks heatsink for my cpu are going to be blowing right at that fan,having that rear fan as intake wouldn't be a good idea would it because of conflicting airflow?
> 
> I was thinking about ordering the 120.2/140.2 x2 up top instead of the 120.3 x2 so I would have 4 exhaust fans up there instead of 6, and making the rear fan an intake instead of exhaust would be 5 intakes. Just not sure if making the rear fan an intake behind my cpu cooler is a good idea.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on this? This whole positive pressure thing in the S8 is still bugging me.


Sorry, since you didn't have pictures, I thought you were water-cooling. If you are cooling the cpu via air, all bets off.

Positive pressure means less dust in the case. If you have negative pressure, holes and cracks in the case will let in air/dirty-air, and get things dusty; hopefully, all your intake fans have filters.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, Just had a few more images that I sort of touched up with my phone that I wanted to display.

Thanks


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No Problem, the res sits on the fitting just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, gives me some ideas. +rep
Click to expand...

Thank-you.
I'll be looking forward to seeing that Gunmetal S8.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys, Just had a few more images that I sort of touched up with my phone that I wanted to display.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovely build.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Sorry, since you didn't have pictures, I thought you were water-cooling. If you are cooling the cpu via air, all bets off.
> Positive pressure means less dust in the case. If you have negative pressure, holes and cracks in the case will let in air/dirty-air, and get things dusty; hopefully, all your intake fans have filters.


If I were to go with a closed loop cooler instead (was thinking about a corsair H110), would that solve the problem of the rear fan as intake? If so, that would give me positive pressure with 5 intakes and 4 exhaust up top.


----------



## SDMODNoob

That sounds like it would work perfectly, you won't have that conflicting air turbulence from a rear intake with that cpu cooler you had before. On the other hand, could you rotate the cpu cooler so it would exhaust air upwards? I have seen some builds do that as well.


----------



## mbreslin

Honestly the data vac will make it so you don't have to worry about keeping positive pressure and can just choose which ever configuration gives the best airflow. I have 23 fans in my case and if I let it go a couple months there will practically be tumbleweeds rolling around in there. Once a month I roll it outside and hit it with the data vac and it looks like new. The vac is much more powerful than a can of compressed air.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> If I were to go with a closed loop cooler instead (was thinking about a corsair H110), would that solve the problem of the rear fan as intake? If so, that would give me positive pressure with 5 intakes and 4 exhaust up top.


Yes, provided the H110 was the exhaust. However, making the H110 an exhaust should be at the lowest point in the case if possible; taking cooler air through the Rad and the hot air in the case should be exhausted from the top of the case, not like mine.
If you make the H110 as an intake, it can be mounted anywhere; assuring it gets a supply of cooler air.
If I buy another Caselabs case, it will be one with a compartment on the bottom where I would put all my Rads away from the motherboard.


----------



## Moridin

I thought about it last night, and I don't know if going with an AIO cooler for that reason is worth it honestly, especially since it's like $100 too.

I have thought about another option though, it would give me neutral pressure. Does caselabs ship blank fan hole covers with the case? If so, I was going to go with the drop-in 120.3 x2 up top, and cover up the right set of 120.3's with the fan hole covers. That would make it so there's 3 exhaust fans above my gpu's and the 1 exhaust in the rear, along with the 4x 120's in the front as intakes.

What are your guys thoughts on this? I've thought about this over and over, and this seems like the best setup.
I was considering the 120.3 / Half window configuration, but if I did decide to water cool later on down the line, I would be limited to less rad space.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> I thought about it last night, and I don't know if going with an AIO cooler for that reason is worth it honestly, especially since it's like $100 too.
> 
> I have thought about another option though, it would give me neutral pressure. Does caselabs ship blank fan hole covers with the case? If so, I was going to go with the drop-in 120.3 x2 up top, and cover up the right set of 120.3's with the fan hole covers. That would make it so there's 3 exhaust fans above my gpu's and the 1 exhaust in the rear, along with the 4x 120's in the front as intakes.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on this? I've thought about this over and over, and this seems like the best setup.
> I was considering the 120.3 / Half window configuration, but if I did decide to water cool later on down the line, I would be limited to less rad space.


When I ordered my caselab case, it came with all the fan holes covered. Simply un-screw the covers and save them.
Is it possible to have a nuetral pressure by having the intake fans on the bottom of the case and the exhaust fans on the top?
If so, then block/cover the fan hole behind your mobo in the back. The idea is to bring up the cold air from below and exhaust the hot air from the top of the case.
Not knowing what case you/will have is the best option I have.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> When I ordered my caselab case, it came with all the fan holes covered. Simply un-screw the covers and save them.
> Is it possible to have a nuetral pressure by having the intake fans on the bottom of the case and the exhaust fans on the top?
> If so, then block/cover the fan hole behind your mobo in the back. The idea is to bring up the cold air from below and exhaust the hot air from the top of the case.
> Not knowing what case you/will have is the best option I have.


I'm going to be ordering an S8, so the one top 120.3 radiator mount above the cpu isn't exactly fan holes, would they still ship the case with that covered? If not, would I be able to stick 3 120mm fan hole covers up there and cover it myself? That's why I asked before if the case shipped with solid fan hole covers.

So, what i'm trying to do is:

4x 120mm's in the front as intake
120.3 x2 up top, but cover the 120.3 set above the cpu area and have the 3 exhaust fans above my gpu's
And the 1x 120mm in the rear

So that would make it 4 intakes and 4 exhausts making neutral pressure.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> I'm going to be ordering an S8, so the one top 120.3 radiator mount above the cpu isn't exactly fan holes, would they still ship the case with that covered? If not, would I be able to stick 3 120mm fan hole covers up there and cover it myself? That's why I asked before if the case shipped with solid fan hole covers.
> 
> So, what i'm trying to do is:
> 
> 4x 120mm's in the front as intake
> 120.3 x2 up top, but cover the 120.3 set above the cpu area and have the 3 exhaust fans above my gpu's
> And the 1x 120mm in the rear
> 
> So that would make it 4 intakes and 4 exhausts making neutral pressure.


Ok, now I know but dont know if caselab will have the blanks for that top, you must ask them first. They are very flexible and may already have them but please ask them to be sure.
I didnt find just the S8 but mercury S8, nice case! You might have an option for rads in the bottom for some future idea and might be a good idea to buy the other different tops in case you change your mind in the future.
Another idea is to have one or two intake fans that have higher cfm (blows harder than the others) and you will have positive pressure without adding more fans.
Neutral pressure is also good, just seal up the case


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Ok, now I know but dont know if caselab will have the blanks for that top, you must ask them first. They are very flexible and may already have them but please ask them to be sure.
> I didnt find just the S8 but mercury S8, nice case! You might have an option for rads in the bottom for some future idea and might be a good idea to buy the other different tops in case you change your mind in the future.
> Another idea is to have one or two intake fans that have higher cfm (blows harder than the others) and you will have positive pressure without adding more fans.
> Neutral pressure is also good, just seal up the case


Is there someone in particular on this forum from Caselabs I can contact about that top 120.3 cover?
And about the different tops for the case, do you mean I could order a different drop-in top mount later on if I decided to change my mind about the top panel configuration?

Also, I have another question if someone doesn't mind answering. (I apologize for all these questions, I'm just trying to get it perfect and all laid out before I make the final purchase.)

Would having my SSD's and HDD down in the bottom left compartment of the S8 with the HDD cage without any airflow down there cause heat problems? I know there's a fan hole down there in the rear of the case but I'd just rather have that one covered up instead. I know those components don't get overwhelmingly hot, but I'm just trying to make sure.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Is there someone in particular on this forum from Caselabs I can contact about that top 120.3 cover?
> And about the different tops for the case, do you mean I could order a different drop-in top mount later on if I decided to change my mind about the top panel configuration?
> 
> Also, I have another question if someone doesn't mind answering. (I apologize for all these questions, I'm just trying to get it perfect and all laid out before I make the final purchase.)
> 
> Would having my SSD's and HDD down in the bottom left compartment of the S8 with the HDD cage without any airflow down there cause heat problems? I know there's a fan hole down there in the rear of the case but I'd just rather have that one covered up instead. I know those components don't get overwhelmingly hot, but I'm just trying to make sure.


CaseLabs has a forum here:
www.overclock.net/f/381/case-labs-pre-sales
Or you could contact them at their website as well:
www.caselabs-store.com
They are good people to talk to, and will provide help sorting out your questions about which panels to order.

I wanted to mention that the Mercury S8 has ventilated panels available as well, if you're worried about any heat buildup from the drives.
I have mine mounted under the motherboard in the S8's motherboard tray stealth drive mount.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Mm.


----------



## techjesse

I have been working on this ST10 for a month, waiting for parts, installing them as I receive them and this is what "TigerSun" looks like as of now












I have a few more parts to install and TigerSun will be complete


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I have been working on this ST10 for a month, waiting for parts, installing them as I receive them and this is what "TigerSun" looks like as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more parts to install and TigerSun will be complete


do you have a pump attached directly to that XSPC reservoir







because it looks different from their pump/res combos


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Is there someone in particular on this forum from Caselabs I can contact about that top 120.3 cover?
> And about the different tops for the case, do you mean I could order a different drop-in top mount later on if I decided to change my mind about the top panel configuration?
> 
> Also, I have another question if someone doesn't mind answering. (I apologize for all these questions, I'm just trying to get it perfect and all laid out before I make the final purchase.)
> 
> Would having my SSD's and HDD down in the bottom left compartment of the S8 with the HDD cage without any airflow down there cause heat problems? I know there's a fan hole down there in the rear of the case but I'd just rather have that one covered up instead. I know those components don't get overwhelmingly hot, but I'm just trying to make sure.


Yes, if they are not expensive, order several differnt type of tops because a year from now, you may get the "bug" to change things around after you find the original plan isnt working so well.
Looking back at page 295, Kevin_cl and XNine seem to be reps for caselabs but you must send them a private msg to verify this and then ask them questions. You can also emal caselabs at [email protected] for answers too. I had the same problem when I was ordering from Thailand and wanted to get things right the first time so I ordered extra parts and that works! Best to put everything in one order because in a year or so, they may not have those parts anymore.
SSD's dont need cooling but WD black will get hot. WD green is cool in temp. Caselabs has a HDD cage that has a special fitting for an adpter to install a fan on it to keep HDD cool.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> do you have a pump attached directly to that XSPC reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it looks different from their pump/res combos


Yes, it's a XSPC Photon 170 Tube Glass Cylinder Reservoir / Pump Combo (D5 Vario) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g59c671s2151
I used a thinner O-Ring (pink one) with a XSPC Photon D5 Aluminum Mount Ring http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21640/ex-res-674/XSPC_Photon_D5_Aluminum_Mount_Ring_-_Black.html

It improved pump performance


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Is there someone in particular on this forum from Caselabs I can contact about that top 120.3 cover?
> And about the different tops for the case, do you mean I could order a different drop-in top mount later on if I decided to change my mind about the top panel configuration?
> 
> Also, I have another question if someone doesn't mind answering. (I apologize for all these questions, I'm just trying to get it perfect and all laid out before I make the final purchase.)
> 
> Would having my SSD's and HDD down in the bottom left compartment of the S8 with the HDD cage without any airflow down there cause heat problems? I know there's a fan hole down there in the rear of the case but I'd just rather have that one covered up instead. I know those components don't get overwhelmingly hot, but I'm just trying to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if they are not expensive, order several differnt type of tops because a year from now, you may get the "bug" to change things around after you find the original plan isnt working so well.
> Looking back at page 295, Kevin_cl and XNine seem to be reps for caselabs but you must send them a private msg to verify this and then ask them questions. You can also emal caselabs at *[email protected]* for answers too. I had the same problem when I was ordering from Thailand and wanted to get things right the first time so I ordered extra parts and that works! Best to put everything in one order because in a year or so, they may not have those parts anymore.
> SSD's dont need cooling but WD black will get hot. WD green is cool in temp. Caselabs has a HDD cage that has a special fitting for an adpter to install a fan on it to keep HDD cool.
Click to expand...

There's a few typo in the e-mail address...it's *[email protected]*


----------



## inlandchris

Yes there is, iPad keyboard sucks


----------



## Moridin

Just emailed them. Hopefully I can get this all cleared up and I'll finally be able to order the S8 tonight.









Also, for dust filters, I was looking more into demciflex ones. Are they very restrictive on airflow, and do they make them for the S8? (Trying to see if they're worth it.)
Believe I'd only need filters for the 2x 120's on the left and the 120.2 mount on the right of the front. If they don't make them for the S8, are there other specific demciflex filter that would fit those intakes?


----------



## Ixander

www.performance-pcs.com has Demciflex filters specially design for the flex-bay, 120.1, 120.2, 120.3, and 120.4


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Just emailed them. Hopefully I can get this all cleared up and I'll finally be able to order the S8 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for dust filters, I was looking more into demciflex ones. Are they very restrictive on airflow, and do they make them for the S8? (Trying to see if they're worth it.)
> Believe I'd only need filters for the 2x 120's on the left and the 120.2 mount on the right of the front. If they don't make them for the S8, are there other specific demciflex filter that would fit those intakes?


I had PPCS custom order demcifilters for the specs of the S8. In my opinion it was not worth it, it delayed my project a little over one month. Using the Silverstone 120mm filters per fan was the quicker/cleaner looking solution unless you are going for some LED fans or want to make your fans a highlight of the build. AP-14s are not too pretty so the silverstone filters worked in my advantage


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I had PPCS custom order demcifilters for the specs of the S8.


How was the fit? You don't happen to have the dimensions for the filter's do you? I want to get a set but I'm playing the waiting game for my case atm


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> How was the fit? You don't happen to have the dimensions for the filter's do you? I want to get a set but I'm playing the waiting game for my case atm


The ventilation area size that was provided in the Caselab section of this forum was:

14.93" x 5.00"

The size that was then recommended back from PPCS for the filters who contacted Demciflex was:

2 x DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/Black O/D 380mm x 127mm (I/D
350mm x 97mm) @ USD 11.95/ea

Keep in mind people normally put these filters on the outside of the cases but I think that looks ugly, I should have taken that into consideration and let them know about it because the ferrous magnetic strip sticks out like a sore thumb in my case (remember you need to tell them you want the strips because the case is aluminum). Payment was cleared on 5/9, received my shipment roughly a week somewhere after 6/6 which was my last inquiry to them asking where my stuff was. Here are a few pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Shots at i52 before the morning invasion.





Got mad feedback and 15 purchase requests in under 2 hours on the first day!


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The ventilation area size that was provided in the Caselab section of this forum was:
> 
> 14.93" x 5.00"
> 
> The size that was then recommended back from PPCS for the filters who contacted Demciflex was:
> 
> 2 x DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/Black O/D 380mm x 127mm (I/D
> 350mm x 97mm) @ USD 11.95/ea
> 
> Keep in mind people normally put these filters on the outside of the cases but I think that looks ugly, I should have taken that into consideration and let them know about it because the ferrous magnetic strip sticks out like a sore thumb in my case (remember you need to tell them you want the strips because the case is aluminum). Payment was cleared on 5/9, received my shipment roughly a week somewhere after 6/6 which was my last inquiry to them asking where my stuff was. Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent cheers mate


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Shots at i52 before the morning invasion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mad feedback and 15 purchase requests in under 2 hours on the first day!


sweet! Did you let them fight for it?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Shots at i52 before the morning invasion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mad feedback and 15 purchase requests in under 2 hours on the first day!
> 
> 
> 
> sweet! Did you let them fight for it?
Click to expand...

Nah,its going on Ebay if I wanted to sell it,makeh dem monies with bidding wars!


----------



## SortOfGrim

for 16.000?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> for 1600.0?


FTFY


----------



## X-Nine

If I weren't on my phone, I'd insert a pic of Dr Evil saying "one million dollars."

Congrats B!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If I weren't on my phone, I'd insert a pic of Dr Evil saying "one million dollars."
> 
> Congrats B!


There you go Jason


----------



## afokke

how many 3.5" drives can be mounted on an SM8 without any additional accessories? and would it be better to buy the case from CaseLabs site or FrozenCPU?







as far as I can tell FCPU also lets you pick out all of the customization options and shipping seems to cost less. are there any setbacks.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If I weren't on my phone, I'd insert a pic of Dr Evil saying "one million dollars."
> 
> Congrats B!


Ta very much.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> how many 3.5" drives can be mounted on an SM8 without any additional accessories? and would it be better to buy the case from CaseLabs site or FrozenCPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I can tell FCPU also lets you pick out all of the customization options and shipping seems to cost less. are there any setbacks.


You can mount 2x 3.5" drives natively in the SM8.

If you order your case from FCPU you have to understand that they usually don't have cases on hand. They will order the case and have it delivered to you. So you won't save any time. Maybe just shipping cost but that's it.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> how many 3.5" drives can be mounted on an SM8 without any additional accessories? and would it be better to buy the case from CaseLabs site or FrozenCPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I can tell FCPU also lets you pick out all of the customization options and shipping seems to cost less. are there any setbacks.


When you order from a 3rd party site, we still build the chassis from scratch according to your order. No product is ever carried by these vendors as it would be almost impossible for them to facilitate all of the models and options therein. Then we ship directly to you.


----------



## sdmf74

All finished with my build, Thanx CaseLabs!


----------



## Manik36

This is my TH10A i only received it today and will be doing an extensive build log on it including custom paint, unfortunatley i have to have a knee replacement first, so it might be a few more weeks before i can start it.

Trust me though, It will be worth the wait!!!


----------



## X-Nine

I went through knee surgery after 1,000 lbs of drywall fell on my leg back when I was 20. I had to learn how to walk again and rebuild the muscles in my leg after 5 months of being in a hip to ankle cast. Good luck sir, all the best with your recovery!


----------



## inlandchris

I had an ACL operation when I was 45, took one year until I was back inshape playing again. Looks like you will be out of it for atleast 6 weeks, hope sooner; keep those muscles exercised...good luck.


----------



## Manik36

Thanks guys, Unfortunatley this is not something new to me, it all started from a motorbike accident when i was 14, almost lost my leg altogether and i knew this day would come one day, Im only 37, so quite young to be having a new knee, but i know how much i will benefit from this, so im looking forward to it







Thank god we have computers though hey? lol, actually ive been told i won`t be resting up much from this surgery compared to my others, they get me up and going the day after, i suppose it makes sense as the joint will be stronger than it is now, ill be part man, part stainless steel or something, Hmmm maybe i can do a Terminator theme for my case lol


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> When you order from a 3rd party site, we still build the chassis from scratch according to your order. No product is ever carried by these vendors as it would be almost impossible for them to facilitate all of the models and options therein. Then we ship directly to you.


Can I have it shipped disassembled if I order from a 3rd party? Asking because I feel that there's a smaller chance of damage that way, and also the package may be slightly smaller and easier to handle.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Can I have it shipped disassembled if I order from a 3rd party? Asking because I feel that there's a smaller chance of damage that way, and also the package may be slightly smaller and easier to handle.


it depends on the case. cases that are riveted like the double wide magnum - exception of the th10a - i believe are shipped in one piece. the cases that are fully modular and screwed like the single magnum and mercury will be shipped flat packed disassembled to save on shipping. the merlin is also fully modular, but ive seen some folks have theirs shipped in one piece, don't know if caselabs flat packs those cases as well. just make a note to the vendor your ordering from and they should forward it to caselabs with your order. what are you getting?


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> it depends on the case. cases that are riveted like the double wide magnum - exception of the th10a - i believe are shipped in one piece. the cases that are fully modular and screwed like the single magnum and mercury will be shipped flat packed disassembled to save on shipping. the merlin is also fully modular, but ive seen some folks have theirs shipped in one piece, don't know if caselabs flat packs those cases as well. just make a note to the vendor your ordering from and they should forward it to caselabs with your order. what are you getting?


I'm planning on getting an sm8, which is a merlin. so hopefully it can come flat packed. I'd like to put it together myself too


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I'm planning on getting an sm8, which is a merlin. so hopefully it can come flat packed. I'd like to put it together myself too


don't hope, make a note with your order through that vendor and tell them you want your sm8 flat packed. but for extra precaution, when your order is processed, ask the vendor for your caselab order # and email caselab yourself and notify them that you want your sm8 flat packed.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> When you order from a 3rd party site, we still build the chassis from scratch according to your order. No product is ever carried by these vendors as it would be almost impossible for them to facilitate all of the models and options therein. Then we ship directly to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it shipped disassembled if I order from a 3rd party? Asking because I feel that there's a smaller chance of damage that way, and also the package may be slightly smaller and easier to handle.
Click to expand...

If it states on our site that it is shipped flat packed, then that's how it will ship if you order from a third party. Every chassis we sell is build to order, we have no stock as every case ordered is different, and we'd have to have a ton of parts taking up space at HQ.


----------



## Mega Man

random question

what is the size of the space between the front of a case and the front cover, specifically the void ?

i am assuming it is the same for all cases?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> random question
> 
> what is the size of the space between the front of a case and the front cover, specifically the void ?
> 
> i am assuming it is the same for all cases?


5-6mm. I got a touchscreen in easily enough between them.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 5-6mm. I got a touchscreen in easily enough between them.


Saying it isn't enough.
SHOW MORE PICTURES!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 5-6mm. I got a touchscreen in easily enough between them.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying it isn't enough.
> SHOW MORE PICTURES!
Click to expand...

I think the guys here are sick of seeing it.....

I may ask Jim to go for a new case for the SR2 but we will see,got other builds going on right now.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I think the guys here are sick of seeing it.....
> 
> I may ask Jim to go for a new case for the SR2 but we will see,got other builds going on right now.


smh10 pls


----------



## cyphon

Anyone have a good method for getting scratches out of the case? I have the standard black


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Anyone have a good method for getting scratches out of the case? I have the standard black


This stuff actually works. there are a number of them that work on the same concept, this is one of them.

http://www.quixx-usa.com/products/quixx-high-performance-paint-scratch-remover

another method:

http://www.autogeek.net/how-to-remove-scratches.html


----------



## exyia

so my NZXT Mix 2 fan controller just doesn't seem to be keeping my fans powered (eloops). Random fans out of each channel just stop spinning (each 480 rad fan is hooked to an NZXT Grid, which is hooked to one channel on the controller). given my previous poor experience with the

I tried the Scythe Flat 2 but didn't have much luck with it for various reasons.

the biggest gripe/problem I'm having is finding a sleek/flat controller with a finish that matches well with the Case Labs black, isn't some flashy LCD (build is red/black), and is flat/sleek without knobs sticking out


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Voting open!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_20


----------



## zept

Hello can I join this club. I'm zept from Thailand this case was built by me and HRC shop. This is Caselabs sth 10 gunmetal mod case.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so my NZXT Mix 2 fan controller just doesn't seem to be keeping my fans powered (eloops). Random fans out of each channel just stop spinning (each 480 rad fan is hooked to an NZXT Grid, which is hooked to one channel on the controller). given my previous poor experience with the
> 
> I tried the Scythe Flat 2 but didn't have much luck with it for various reasons.
> 
> the biggest gripe/problem I'm having is finding a sleek/flat controller with a finish that matches well with the Case Labs black, isn't some flashy LCD (build is red/black), and is flat/sleek without knobs sticking out


Get the Aquaero unit without LCD. Best fan controller on the market.


----------



## Malpractis

My Black/White Two Tone S8 and Ped just arrived at work. I had a quick look before I put it in the car. It's thinner than I imagined (which is a good thing







). Quality looks even better than I hoped too, I can't wait to assemble it.

Want to say thanks to Kevin for helping me with the order and the several additions to it (like the Ped







). You guys are great!








I'll put up some pics once it's together (in the two tone thread too).


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Get the Aquaero unit without LCD. Best fan controller on the market.


didn't know they made a non-LCD controller....

you mean this one?
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2673

everything else off their website is an LCD 5.25" controller


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Get the Aquaero unit without LCD. Best fan controller on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know they made a non-LCD controller....
> 
> you mean this one?
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2673
> 
> everything else off their website is an LCD 5.25" controller
Click to expand...

Yup. The LT model doesn't have an LCD and you can mount it anywhere you'd like.


----------



## afokke

If I order a 120.3 flex bay rad mount from frozencpu can I get it in white if I leave an order comment?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> If I order a 120.3 flex bay rad mount from frozencpu can I get it in white if I leave an order comment?


I've found that the CaseLabs parts are cheaper on the CaseLabs web-site.

Check it out before you buy from FrozenCpu.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yup. The LT model doesn't have an LCD and you can mount it anywhere you'd like.


ordered. thanks! don't think I ever would have noticed it. I'll just leave the NZXT Mix 2 for the accessory fans and looks I guess

for users/owners....does the controller/software control/read by RPM? which would mean I would have to cut off all the RPM pins on the NZXT grid to not confuse it? (I know the Scythe Flat 2 used RPM readouts and would freak out with all the RPM signals of the grid reporting to it)


----------



## temnein

Hope it is okay to post here--

First build, first water-cooled build, and first Case Labs case (S3+ped). My second build will be Case Labs case in white. Bigger. Maybe water-cooled, maybe not.



and all done...




Best things about CL cases
+ workmanship
+ space, space, and space
+ options, options, and options (also, potentially, a negative, especially if you are new to this)

Best things about OCN
+ smart folks who have done this before and share their knowledge; read slowly and pay attention
+ whatever it is, someone has fixed it, tweaked it, or just plain torn it apart

I'm not going to admit to how many acrylic tubes I burned through, but I will say this: A LOT. They aren't perfectly formed, my PSU is overkill, I haven't overclocked my CPU yet, but I have learned a lot, including patience.

Big thanks to all those who on OCN and especially the CL owners who have shared so much! You probably don't hear thanks often enough.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yup. The LT model doesn't have an LCD and you can mount it anywhere you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ordered. thanks! don't think I ever would have noticed it. I'll just leave the NZXT Mix 2 for the accessory fans and looks I guess
> 
> for users/owners....does the controller/software control/read by RPM? which would mean I would have to cut off all the RPM pins on the NZXT grid to not confuse it? (I know the Scythe Flat 2 used RPM readouts and would freak out with all the RPM signals of the grid reporting to it)
Click to expand...

The Aquaero has the ability to do RPM, PWM, and one other I believe. It's been done time since I fiddled with mine, and yes, there's a small learning curve, but once you get it all dialed in, you set it and forget it. I use mine to regulate fan speeds based on temps of the water using a curve controller in the software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temnein*
> 
> Hope it is okay to post here--
> 
> First build, first water-cooled build, and first Case Labs case (S3+ped). My second build will be Case Labs case in white. Bigger. Maybe water-cooled, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> and all done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best things about CL cases
> + workmanship
> + space, space, and space
> + options, options, and options (also, potentially, a negative, especially if you are new to this)
> 
> Best things about OCN
> + smart folks who have done this before and share their knowledge; read slowly and pay attention
> + whatever it is, someone has fixed it, tweaked it, or just plain torn it apart
> 
> I'm not going to admit to how many acrylic tubes I burned through, but I will say this: A LOT. They aren't perfectly formed, my PSU is overkill, I haven't overclocked my CPU yet, but I have learned a lot, including patience.
> 
> Big thanks to all those who on OCN and especially the CL owners who have shared so much! You probably don't hear thanks often enough.


Looks nice! Congrats on a build well done!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yup. The LT model doesn't have an LCD and you can mount it anywhere you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ordered. thanks! don't think I ever would have noticed it. I'll just leave the NZXT Mix 2 for the accessory fans and looks I guess
> 
> for users/owners....does the controller/software control/read by RPM? which would mean I would have to cut off all the RPM pins on the NZXT grid to not confuse it? (I know the Scythe Flat 2 used RPM readouts and would freak out with all the RPM signals of the grid reporting to it)
Click to expand...

an easier thing would be to buy a PWM splitter cable and run the one without rpm reporting back to the aquaero and the one with to a single fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *temnein*
> 
> Hope it is okay to post here--
> 
> First build, first water-cooled build, and first Case Labs case (S3+ped). My second build will be Case Labs case in white. Bigger. Maybe water-cooled, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> and all done...
> 
> Best things about CL cases
> + workmanship
> + space, space, and space
> + options, options, and options (also, potentially, a negative, especially if you are new to this)
> 
> Best things about OCN
> + smart folks who have done this before and share their knowledge; read slowly and pay attention
> + whatever it is, someone has fixed it, tweaked it, or just plain torn it apart
> 
> I'm not going to admit to how many acrylic tubes I burned through, but I will say this: A LOT. They aren't perfectly formed, my PSU is overkill, I haven't overclocked my CPU yet, but I have learned a lot, including patience.
> 
> Big thanks to all those who on OCN and especially the CL owners who have shared so much! You probably don't hear thanks often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice! Congrats on a build well done!
Click to expand...

+1\

also to note finally actual power LED switches

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=ModMyToys+Anodized+Illuminated+Switch


----------



## stickg1

I'm thinking of pulling the radiators from the main case of my S3 and putting them in a pedestal. Whats the thickest rad that I can fit two of with just push fans in the pede? How about push/pull?


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the radiators from the main case of my S3 and putting them in a pedestal. Whats the thickest rad that I can fit two of with just push fans in the pede? How about push/pull?


I cant help with the fit but puting the radiators in the pedistal is an excellent idea and gets the best cooling. I tested a push-pull with my rig and watched the temp, sadly no change. I have 40 mm thick radiators and want cooler, going to buy the alphacool ut60, ratings shows it as a top radiator.


----------



## Radmanhs

The amount of replies is OVER 9000!!!


----------



## krulin_m

Just ordered my CaseLabs ST10 on Friday for a totally new PC build. Can't wait to get it and get started slowly building.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Just ordered my CaseLabs ST10 on Friday for a totally new PC build. Can't wait to get it and get started slowly building.


Congrats on the ST10!

I ordered a Merlin SM8 on 8/15/14 and received it on 8/28/14 - I chose the cheap shipping option - FedEx Ground. Just to let you know the time it takes. That can depend on special paint and different options and mode of shipping. As for mine, it took longer to ship it than to make it!

I'll be working on mine for a while (the rest of my life!). I'm just deciding on what will fit where and the best way to do That!

Enjoy your new toy!

Mike


----------



## afokke

Do you need any accessories to mount the power supply on top instead of bottom?
Can you change the case to use the reverse motherboard orientation by assembling it accordingly? Or is it that once you order it with the standard/reverse layout, you're stuck with it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

what case?


----------



## ShadowBroker

I just finished phase II in the Project BadBoy Here are couple of the new pictures:








I've redone the cable work and painted the exterior parts white since last update.

More pictures in the build log: Project Bad Boy - Final Pictures Phase II


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> what case?


wondering about the Melin SM8.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> 
> Do you need any accessories to mount the power supply on top instead of bottom?
> Can you change the case to use the reverse motherboard orientation by assembling it accordingly? Or is it that once you order it with the standard/reverse layout, you're stuck with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> wondering about the Melin SM8.


No, you don't need any special accessories to mount the PSU on top instead of the standard bottom placement. It's just a manner of switching the cover plate from top to bottom.

Unless this as changed, the SM8 comes fully assembled. So when you order it and let say you choose "Standard" it will come to you assembled in standard orientation. But after if you want it in "reverse" it'd just a matter of re-assembling it in reverse. The provided instruction manual will guide you to assemble it in standard or reverse layout.

Hope this help


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No, you don't need any special accessories to mount the PSU on top instead of the standard bottom placement. It's just a manner of switching the cover plate from top to bottom.
> 
> Unless this as changed, the SM8 comes fully assembled. So when you order it and let say you choose "Standard" it will come to you assembled in standard orientation. But after if you want it in "reverse" it'd just a matter of re-assembling it in reverse. The provided instruction manual will guide you to assemble it in standard or reverse layout.
> 
> Hope this help


That helps immensely thank you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> I just finished phase II in the Project BadBoy Here are couple of the new pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've redone the cable work and painted the exterior parts white since last update.
> 
> More pictures in the build log: Project Bad Boy - Final Pictures Phase II


That looks great! Congrats on a stunning build!


----------



## VSG

Agreed, I love the contrast and choice of case w/components. It's like a deluxe high rise for PC parts.


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That looks great! Congrats on a stunning build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Agreed, I love the contrast and choice of case w/components. It's like a deluxe high rise for PC parts.


Thank you! I highly appreciate your feedback!









CaseLabs was actually the trigger that made me the modder that I am today. Without these amazing cases I would still be playing with air cooling..


----------



## Nichismo

finished another minor project addition to my Rig, another step towards my ultimate dream machine....

I added a couple LED bars, I need to add some sort of switch now however. They look fantastic, especially with the black sparkle bitspower fittings, they shine immensely and I love it. However the LEDs are almost too bright, light seeps through from all angles of the case, and small spaces such as inbetween flex bay mounts or panel jams appear "unflush." Trying to brainstorm a way to alleviate this.

Also got a new 31mm top to replace my stock one, as I wanted to add some new fans without having to drain my loop and remount the top rad. Before I only had 5 fans despite 840mm of Radiator space, and only 3 of them were even brand name(Corsair SP120s). Now that I added 6 Noiseblocker NB-12 2400rpms as a Push/pull exhaust at the top, it made a suprisingly large difference in temperature for me. Brought the 4930k to 4.5ghz at 1.396v, while never exceeding 65c.

Still needs alot of work, but I got a ton of wiring work done. I was able to install a new PowerAdjust 3 from AC to go with my Aquaero, so now I can control all my fans and my MCP35x pumps from the LCD or desktop. These things are awesome, if you considering getting any kind of Aquaero and dont mind the hefty price tag, I highly recommend it.









I still plan on adding a few more upgrades, however im not sure what I should prioritize.

I really want to fix my cabling. Im going to purchase PCI extensions for the graphics cards. I really want to achieve the extremely clean setup thats seen so often, where all 10 cables leaving the GPU port are perfectly lined up across one another, and with minimal slack. However im not sure if I should get single braid or more, or which clamps to get, or even whether I should get red or black..... Any suggestions and help would be much appreciated









I also plan on adding a PCI slot cover that has a couple G1/4" panel mount fittings that I can connect a hose and QDC coupling with, as I want to be able to connect external radiators or cooling kits, or even perhaps a pedestal in the future with relative ease.

Lastly, I have been very interested in Aquacomputers Airplex radiators. However being as pricey as they are, im a little skeptical. Im also concerned whether two MCP35Xs are enough power to support this particular loop now, as the amount of angles and tight corners is substantial and will only grow worse. I really wish I would have purchased D5s before, but nevertheless, both these pumps and my PMP-400s have worked very well.

Thanks for anyone who read, suggestions welcome


----------



## krulin_m

Awesome looking builds!! I can't wait to get both my case, and components and slowly piece it all together in a build.









I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions to go with it too. One of which is, has anyone thought of using something along the lines of "conduit" for the cabling? Speaking of that, anyone have a good source for custom length cables? Or am I going to have to resort to making my own? hehe.


----------



## socketus

I'm sure its been done - conduit. There is a guy currently building into an ST10 using rigid wires

or you can always get familiar with the Cable & Sleeving forum


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm sure its been done - conduit. There is a guy currently building into an ST10 using rigid wires
> 
> or you can always get familiar with the Cable & Sleeving forum


Awesome! Thank you. That rigid wiring looks awesome! Granted my lack of experience doesn't allow for something like that sadly. Just like when I go to add in a WC setup, I'll have to go with the "normal" flex tubing and not acrylic for quite a while. I will most likely get some in the future to "practice" with and slowly replace the flexible tubing piece by piece.


----------



## stickg1

I think I'm over my mini-ITX phase. Looking at going big but can't decide on what..

Does CL do trade-ins, like they would at a car lot? lol. How about a lease?


----------



## VSG

Stick, you need an intervention.


----------



## stickg1

Haha c'mon man, it's been _at least_ two months since I touched my rig. That's an eternity in Stick time. I was thinking of just doing a pedestal with 2x RX240 V3 in it. But not having the option for more GPUs or a new Haswell-E has me buggin'. So IDK, in reality a 3570K and 280X are plenty for me. And my cooling is already running sub 10C delta under full load. But I have this desire for _more_ that pushes it's way to the front of my head every couple of weeks that I have trouble fending off!!


----------



## thedosbox

Any *S5* owners here (didn't see any in the last dozen pages)?

How is the case for noise/vibration? My current Lian-Li is a bit picky about hard drive placement, and sometimes resonates annoyingly under load.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedosbox*
> 
> Any *S5* owners here (didn't see any in the last dozen pages)?
> 
> How is the case for noise/vibration? My current Lian-Li is a bit picky about hard drive placement, and sometimes resonates annoyingly under load.


There are about 8-10 owners I know of including me. I have it tore down waiting for a 5820K but when I had a loop and hard drive installed, I didn't notice pump or drive vibration.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Haha c'mon man, it's been _at least_ two months since I touched my rig. That's an eternity in Stick time. I was thinking of just doing a pedestal with 2x RX240 V3 in it. But not having the option for more GPUs or a new Haswell-E has me buggin'. So IDK, in reality a 3570K and 280X are plenty for me. And my cooling is already running sub 10C delta under full load. But I have this desire for _more_ that pushes it's way to the front of my head every couple of weeks that I have trouble fending off!!


Wait it out man, you know Gemini is calling you


----------



## Nichismo

I was suprised at how much higher quality the camera on my phone is during videos... so i snapped these screenshots


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Got a link to that OCN XT screeny?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Got a link to that OCN XT screeny?




I just cropped it off the website in Paint, then resized it down to 256x64


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> 
> 
> I just cropped it off the website in Paint, then resized it down to 256x64


Transparent and better.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Stick, you need an intervention.


Lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Haha c'mon man, it's been _at least_ two months since I touched my rig. That's an eternity in Stick time. I was thinking of just doing a pedestal with 2x RX240 V3 in it. But not having the option for more GPUs or a new Haswell-E has me buggin'. So IDK, in reality a 3570K and 280X are plenty for me. And my cooling is already running sub 10C delta under full load. But I have this desire for _more_ that pushes it's way to the front of my head every couple of weeks that I have trouble fending off!!


Your concept of time is much like a roommate I had in college. 2 days to him was like 5 years.

So 2mo since you touched your rig. ... that's what like 150 years right?

Sounds like youre overdo


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I was suprised at how much higher quality the camera on my phone is during videos... so i snapped these screenshots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


That is damn sweet. I am also looking to use BP 90 Acrylic fittings and seeing yours in action makes me feel good about my decision to go that route. I'm hoping to actually purchase all my parts in the next couple of weeks (hopefully by then X99 parts availability will have stabilized).


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> That is damn sweet. I am also looking to use BP 90 Acrylic fittings and seeing yours in action makes me feel good about my decision to go that route. I'm hoping to actually purchase all my parts in the next couple of weeks (hopefully by then X99 parts availability will have stabilized).


thank you, i appreciate your feedback.

I always encourage acrylic loops, that is, with as many or perhaps zero bends in the actual tubes. imo, ive never been fond of the rigid tubing thats been heated and shaped, it just lacks the same industrial style that i enjoy, and rarely do I ever seen loops that really nail the symmetry and layout comparable to setups with the fittings. However, the fittings indeed are extremely expensive, so its understandable to not go that route. But overall, It really seperates from the common builds and also speaks to your level of craftsmanship and the level of work that went into building your machine.

With that being said however, I still would warn anyone that it is indeed difficult to pull off successfully. as I said, its ridiculously expensive to gather all the fittings, and its also difficult to predict which and how many of each fittings you will need (_also the bitspower ones, specifically black sparkle, sell like hotcakes and are routinely sold out everywhere)_. So you need to do a ton of planning and brainstorming as to how you want to plan your loop out. Its going to take a ton of patience and time. If you really want straight lines and perfect symmetry, youll not only have to measure to the point over and over again, youll also want to make sure you attempt to cut the ends of the tubes to be as level as possible, as this also effects how it will rest inside the fittings. All the angles and complexity of the loop will also hinder flow (but increase head pressure a bit) as well, so you want to make sure your pump(s) are adequately powerful.

my first acrylic loop took me so much trial and error, i eventually got frustrated and rjushed through it. Initially, I thought it looked great, but it didnt take long for me to realize how crooked and disproportionate all the bends and angles were, and I also put a ton of stress on all the angled fittings and mounts throughout the chassis. But now, Im so satisfied with my build that I find myself spending too much time staring at it instead of actually using it lol. I feel like its not too photogenic, odd as that sounds. It looks so much better in person, for some odd reason, whenever I try to take pictures, I just feel like theyre always lacking something, like the essence of it isnt quite there. Maybe thats just me being picky....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Transparent and better.


ah, indeed it is. Thanks


----------



## B3L13V3R

Well shoot... I need some cables for this build... but I thought I would ask for a join...


----------



## capreppy

@Nichismo

I've spent a lot of time planning and figuring out in advance what I think I'm going to need from a fittings perspective. I agree they are expensive, but I've had plenty of time to plan and hopefully I'll be pretty close when I put it all together. I should be ordering everything in a couple of weeks (FINALLY after starting this build in Feb and having to put a halt to it due to a lack of funds). Your build and a couple of others have given me plenty of inspiration and excitement. I'm looking forward to having a gaming rig again.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> @Nichismo
> 
> I've spent a lot of time planning and figuring out in advance what I think I'm going to need from a fittings perspective. I agree they are expensive, but I've had plenty of time to plan and hopefully I'll be pretty close when I put it all together. I should be ordering everything in a couple of weeks (FINALLY after starting this build in Feb and having to put a halt to it due to a lack of funds). Your build and a couple of others have given me plenty of inspiration and excitement. I'm looking forward to having a gaming rig again.


XD you have no idea how great that makes me feel.....Actually, maybe you do, lol. A bunch of builds pop into my head as soon as I read your post, I spent a ton of time looking at countless builds for inspiration. Im not sure if you have heard of Singularity Computers but if you take a look at their facebook page, im sure it can also motivate you quite a bit (his latest client build is absolutely breathtaking, completely puts my rig to shame)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Singularity-Computers/131906736837382

I would love to provide any insight or help if you want. You going to do a build log of some sort? and did you mention which case you are going with?

Hopefully, everything will go 100% smooth and as planned from start to finish. Along with all the stuff we just mentioned, the maitenence can be tough too. Anytime you want to change ANYTHING, even a minor one, it can be alot of work.... and draining is a tall task in itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Well shoot... I need some cables for this build... but I thought I would ask for a join...


Splendid work, love the subtle, clean, look.

and nothin beats a white and black SM8


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> XD you have no idea how great that makes me feel.....Actually, maybe you do, lol. A bunch of builds pop into my head as soon as I read your post, I spent a ton of time looking at countless builds for inspiration. Im not sure if you have heard of Singularity Computers but if you take a look at their facebook page, im sure it can also motivate you quite a bit (his latest client build is absolutely breathtaking, completely puts my rig to shame)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Singularity-Computers/131906736837382
> 
> I would love to provide any insight or help if you want. You going to do a build log of some sort? and did you mention which case you are going with?
> 
> Hopefully, everything will go 100% smooth and as planned from start to finish. Along with all the stuff we just mentioned, the maitenence can be tough too. Anytime you want to change ANYTHING, even a minor one, it can be alot of work.... and draining is a tall task in itself.


I have heard of and been to Singularity's FB page. Their builds are definitely over the top nice builds. I'm sure the client is paying a pretty penny for these builds, but in this case, you get what you pay for.

I do have a build log (in my sig). Filling and draining is something I've lost sleep over







That is definitely something I've given thought to. I don't have that solved as yet, but I think once all the parts are in, I can better understand the limitations of the build and place the drain appropriately.


----------



## stickg1

I think I'll just work on my current rig some more. I'm tired of cutting, sleeving and crimping cables though. I'm just gonna do the old bundle and tuck from now on, haha. Perhaps save it for a rainy day, er days.

This is where I'm at currently.


----------



## stickg1

Apparently I hid $200 in cash in the top panel of my S3. Nice little surprise when I was doing some cleaning!


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Apparently I hid $200 in cash in the top panel of my S3. Nice little surprise when I was doing some cleaning!


Very nice find! I should do that myself. Hide money in my case for later use. LOL.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Snef took one of my jpegs and made me look bad......



Lightroom is the way forward with plenty of auto settings on my camera......


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Very nice find! I should do that myself. Hide money in my case for later use. LOL.


Haha, I think what happened is it was my tip money from one of those busy rainy summer nights and it got wet so I put it in there to dry out and forgot about it. I usually suck at hiding money from myself because I always need it a few days later. This stash had to have lasted at least a month and a half.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Snef took one of my jpegs and made me look bad......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightroom is the way forward with plenty of auto settings on my camera......


That looks pretty sweet! What rads do you have in your pedestal?


----------



## krulin_m

So many gorgeous builds. Mine will look like amateur hour in comparison.

I'm in the same boat when it comes to any sort of money stash. The only caveat is coins. I've got coins all over the place! Last time I rounded up the vast majority of them (over 1yr ago) and ended up with about 150$ in change! LOL. I have a feeling that if I did it again, I'd have close to the same result.









I'm excited about my ST10 and other components such as my RVE to arrive so I can plan the build. Which brings me to a couple noobish questions about possible setups. Granted without having everything in front of me, it's mostly speculation on what I might be able to fit and what parts overall that I'll need. This kinda makes my planning a tad difficult. LOL. I'm hoping I'll be able to fit in 2x480 and 1x360 rads. My initial thoughts are 1x480 in the top, 1x480 in the front, and the 1x360 in the bottom. I'm not sure that would work yet.

The other option of course is to get the PSU bracket and do 1x480 in top, 1x480 bottom, and 1x360 in the front.

If any of you have ideas, feel free to PM me! LOL.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Snef took one of my jpegs and made me look bad......
> 
> 
> 
> Lightroom is the way forward with plenty of auto settings on my camera......


I am on the fence there. The overall exposure is better but the original image had the magic paint clearly seen.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Very nice find! I should do that myself. Hide money in my case for later use. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I think what happened is it was my tip money from one of those busy rainy summer nights and it got wet so I put it in there to dry out and forgot about it. I usually suck at hiding money from myself because I always need it a few days later. This stash had to have lasted at least a month and a half.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Snef took one of my jpegs and made me look bad......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightroom is the way forward with plenty of auto settings on my camera......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks pretty sweet! What rads do you have in your pedestal?
Click to expand...

2 of...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> That looks pretty sweet! What rads do you have in your pedestal?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...










This build is pure quality, everywhere.........


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Will the CaseLabs TX10-V/TX10-D take 2x MO-RA3 420 + 2/3 PSU's without pedestals?

I am kind of looking for a new case, the 900D and such is not wanted (too poor quality), the Mountain Mods Ascension/Extended Ascension is not big enough for the task in mind. CaseLabs TH10 is not big enough either, because of the dimensions. Next step is homemade desk.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Will the CaseLabs TX10-V/TX10-D take 2x MO-RA3 420 + 2/3 PSU's without pedestals?
> 
> I am kind of looking for a new case, the 900D and such is not wanted (too poor quality), the Mountain Mods Ascension/Extended Ascension is not big enough for the task in mind. CaseLabs TH10 is not big enough either, because of the dimensions. Next step is homemade desk.


In short yes


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Will the CaseLabs TX10-V/TX10-D take 2x MO-RA3 420 + 2/3 PSU's without pedestals?
> 
> I am kind of looking for a new case, the 900D and such is not wanted (too poor quality), the Mountain Mods Ascension/Extended Ascension is not big enough for the task in mind. CaseLabs TH10 is not big enough either, because of the dimensions. Next step is homemade desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> In short yes


I don't see how unless he goes for an extended top. I suppose he can always mount the PSUs in the motherboard compartment using accessory mounts.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't see how unless he goes for an extended top. I suppose he can always mount the PSUs in the motherboard compartment using accessory mounts.


So, in other words I have to mod the TX10 to do so? I guess it is out of the question adding more radiators to the original box then ... hmmm .... I think I have to start working on something in a construction program ... luckily for me I just got an introduction to AutoCad Robot Structural Analysis Professional


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I am now a proud owner of a CaseLabs SMA8! I just placed the order not more than an hour ago.

Your Order Contains:

1 x MAGNUM SMA8
(Case Color: Black 3-5 business days for processing, Form Factor: ATX, ATX Layout: Reverse, Bottom Chassis Section: Cut-out with cover plate, Chassis mid-plate: 120.3 fan holes, Motherboard Side Door: XXL Window CLEAR ($30.00), Top Cover: Ventilated, Lower Chamber Covers: Ventilated, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables ).

I live in Nevada so I expect it'll be here quickly when they finish processing and putting the order together. I'm excited, I've had a Lian Li V2000B for the past... well I ordered it in 2003 and never used it until 2007 but it sat there in my room next to my old crappy computer, waiting... But now I'm not impressed with the quality, the sliding component that locks the side panel in place vibrates sometimes, and it's annoying if you have your PC in your room.

Well I'm looking forward to this, when I get it my next thing is to figure out whether to get the PSU or radiators first, and what size. I'm planning a dual loop system with one loop and a large radiator for the CPU and either a dual radiator setup for the other loop depending on whether I have two or one videocard.

I will be getting a 5960x CPU because I haven't built a top of the line PC since probably 2002 or 2003, the one I built in 2007/08 was more of a 'budget top of the line' AMD setup. This time I am going to build something that I'll enjoy dealing with NMR/gas chromatography and other fun stuff like that, working with large RAW images including stitching 360degree panos together, and occasional gaming if a good FPS/3PS comes out. I also want to get into video editing, and working with 3d physics simulation programs (as I'm actually majoring in biochemistry and molecular engineering I plan to use it for simulations of chemical reactions as well). It'll be a fun build that will be far more useful than what I'm currently on, which seemed to hit a wall when I upgraded my monitor from 1680x1280 to a 2560x1440 monitor, I only have a 5850 in this PC, and that can't handle the higher resolution, though I was thinking a 295x2 would be cheaper overall than two 290's.

I'll keep you all updated and informed, I'm going to get most of the case/watercooling components over the next 3 months, sometime in January I 'll purchase the hardware, though I may purchase the CPU early, depends on if the price shifts up or down. I expect RAM and mobos might go down a little though, or at least more models will be released by January.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> So, in other words I have to mod the TX10 to do so? I guess it is out of the question adding more radiators to the original box then ... hmmm .... I think I have to start working on something in a construction program ... luckily for me I just got an introduction to AutoCad Robot Structural Analysis Professional


As far as I can see, yes. Why are you going for 2 Mo.Ra rads though? If I had the choice between a Mo.Ra or 2 560mm rads then I would go the latter choice anytime- especially since I could also put in PSUs in between these rads depending on the rad thickness and fan configuration.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't see how unless he goes for an extended top. I suppose he can always mount the PSUs in the motherboard compartment using accessory mounts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> So, in other words I have to mod the TX10 to do so? I guess it is out of the question adding more radiators to the original box then ... hmmm .... I think I have to start working on something in a construction program ... luckily for me I just got an introduction to AutoCad Robot Structural Analysis Professional


It is not really a mod just get the extended top like geggeg said. Get the 150 mm extended top and you can put a mora and 2 ea 420 in the top and 4 psu's and put a mora in the bottom!! Not sure if agree with you on the 560's as the mora has more surface area..


----------



## VSG

How so? 2x 560s fit in just fine in the same place where a single Mo.Ra 9.140 does while still allowing for PSUs as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How so? 2x 560s fit in just fine in the same place where a single Mo.Ra 9.140 does while still allowing for PSUs as well.


yes you could side mount the 560's and have 4 PSU's up top but in doing this I am not sure if you will be able to put a full size drive in the top.. enough places to mount them so it dont really matter I guess.

but you do have more surface area on the mora 140.9 than 2 560's.

area is length X width so

Mora 420 X 420 = 176400

2 560's 280 X 560 = 156800

I do agree 2 Mora's are over kill but most of what we do is overkill anyway!!
















I do not say it is best 2 use the Mora's but it is very possible with a 150mm extended top... Actually it is better than 4 560's as there is more surface area! IMHO...

All fun and games... just you can make the TX10-d or V what ever you want!


----------



## VSG

Haha yes of course. I am with you there- get an extended top and go overkill either way


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Will the CaseLabs TX10-V/TX10-D take 2x MO-RA3 420 + 2/3 PSU's without pedestals?
> 
> I am kind of looking for a new case, the 900D and such is not wanted (too poor quality), the Mountain Mods Ascension/Extended Ascension is not big enough for the task in mind. CaseLabs TH10 is not big enough either, because of the dimensions. Next step is homemade desk.


Technically you can put a Mora in the bottom but I wouldn't do it as there is only 76mm of air under the case with the casters. I went with 3 480s which is just a little less surface area than a Mora but the radiator quality is better so it cools better and has less flow restriction (and is more expensive).


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is not really a mod just get the extended top like geggeg said. Get the 150 mm extended top and you can put a mora and 2 ea 420 in the top and 4 psu's and put a mora in the bottom!! Not sure if agree with you on the 560's as the mora has more surface area..


Okay, the TX10-V is 800 USD just for the box without the extended top (pricy), I need at least 2x MO-RA3 420 LT's (4x R9 290Xs overclocked and 3930K with 1,44V+), I also have overclocked RAM and my motherboard probably generate some heat too. My cards pull a lot of power, I brought one of my EVGA G2 1300W to it knees with the CPU and cards at stock. This thing overclocked could make your lightning bulbs flash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes you could side mount the 560's and have 4 PSU's up top but in doing this I am not sure if you will be able to put a full size drive in the top.. enough places to mount them so it dont really matter I guess.
> 
> but you do have more surface area on the mora 140.9 than 2 560's.
> 
> area is length X width so
> 
> Mora 420 X 420 = 176400
> 
> 2 560's 280 X 560 = 156800
> 
> I do agree 2 Mora's are over kill but most of what we do is overkill anyway!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not say it is best 2 use the Mora's but it is very possible with a 150mm extended top... Actually it is better than 4 560's as there is more surface area! IMHO...
> 
> All fun and games... just you can make the TX10-d or V what ever you want!


I need at least 2x MO-RA3 420's, coming from 1x MO-RA3 420, 2x 480 Monsta and 2x XTX240s. I am actually going down on radiator area with that "upgrade". I am done with "small" radiators, after my XTX240 started leaking.

On the other hand, the TX10-V is already pretty big, extended top on that again would just be silly. No offence. I could build something pretty good for 800 USD myself too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Haha yes of course. I am with you there- get an extended top and go overkill either way


Hmm ... I will have to do the math on it, seems overpriced for me even with that size.


----------



## VSG

You can also get a smaller case and mount the dual Mo.Ra externally. They make feet for it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can also get a smaller case and mount the dual Mo.Ra externally. They make feet for it.


And they look great also, i agree this could be worth considering


----------



## stickg1

That's what I would do.


----------



## X-Nine

Or you could build something massive so if you ever need a place to sleep, you can crawl in it :b


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Or you could build something massive so if you ever need a place to sleep, you can crawl in it :b


You should put that quote just below your logo.


----------



## iBored

I'm just done with leak testing, OS re-install, driver and windows update.
SM8 love!


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Or you could build something massive so if you ever need a place to sleep, you can crawl in it :b


A CaseLabs H0B0 Series? Where they are a bit bigger than a refrigerator box? That way you have room to sleep AND build your PC in it? Options can be a sun/moon roof, Solar panels, and much more!


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I'm just done with leak testing, OS re-install, driver and windows update.
> SM8 love!


Nice build! Very similar to what I want to do in my ST-10. However I've never worked with acrylic tube so I'll be sticking with the old-school flexible stuff for now.

I do plan to slowly swap out for acrylic so what I'm thinking of is build with flexible tube, get some acrylic tube and fittings, etc. to "practice" with. Once I feel comfortable, swap out the flexible tube with the acrylic tube. What do you all think?

Also, when it comes to acrylic, would a pipe cutter work on it? That might save some polish time, etc. no?


----------



## Mega Man

No. It would just crack ... as you serve down with the pipe cutter.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can also get a smaller case and mount the dual Mo.Ra externally. They make feet for it.


I have the MO-RA3 420 LT's just standing on the floor at the moment (have feet and everything). I use the Corsair Carbide Air 540 (modded for dual PSU's) and most of the water cooling outside of the case. Radiators, reservoir and pumps. I will probably buy something else in the future that can take dual PSU's without modding (M8/M10/SMA8) etc. maybe add my 2x 480 Monsta and the XTX240 I have left too (just to fill the case).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And they look great also, i agree this could be worth considering


Look great, not the word I would have used ... it is a radiator .... it looks like a radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's what I would do.


It is boring in my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Or you could build something massive so if you ever need a place to sleep, you can crawl in it :b


Build something massive is a very good idea, I might do that. I kind of need a gaming-table, seriously. Just have to learn to weld and I am good to go.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. It would just crack ... as you serve down with the pipe cutter.


Hmm ok. Nice to know. Off to the tube to watch a bunch of "how-to" on it while I wait for my case and other bits. Then begins the measuring, and planning phase.


----------



## X-Nine

Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


----------



## VSG

Congrats


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Congrats XNine! Can't wait to get there myself, one more year till the AS then another 1.5 years and a BS....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


congrats !!

in other news



thats looks like a great shirt


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


My most sincere congratulations Jason!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Nice build! Very similar to what I want to do in my ST-10. However I've never worked with acrylic tube so I'll be sticking with the old-school flexible stuff for now.
> 
> I do plan to slowly swap out for acrylic so what I'm thinking of is build with flexible tube, get some acrylic tube and fittings, etc. to "practice" with. Once I feel comfortable, swap out the flexible tube with the acrylic tube. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, when it comes to acrylic, would a pipe cutter work on it? That might save some polish time, etc. no?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. It would just crack ... as you serve down with the pipe cutter.


This. I've tried it and it is not good, lol. Hack saw is the best and cheapest tool to use.

Honestly, Get the monsoon cutting kit Is my recommendation. The mitre box is freakin sweet and the reamer gets you the nice beveled edge in no time at all. Less than a minute you can have a straight and finished cut


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> This. I've tried it and it is not good, lol. Hack saw is the best and cheapest tool to use.
> 
> Honestly, Get the monsoon cutting kit Is my recommendation. The mitre box is freakin sweet and the reamer gets you the nice beveled edge in no time at all. Less than a minute you can have a straight and finished cut


Oh nice! I guess then the main thing is, is making sure all measurements are super spot on then. Thank you all for the information!









And grats Xnine!


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Nice build! Very similar to what I want to do in my ST-10. However I've never worked with acrylic tube so I'll be sticking with the old-school flexible stuff for now.
> 
> I do plan to slowly swap out for acrylic so what I'm thinking of is build with flexible tube, get some acrylic tube and fittings, etc. to "practice" with. Once I feel comfortable, swap out the flexible tube with the acrylic tube. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, when it comes to acrylic, would a pipe cutter work on it? That might save some polish time, etc. no?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. It would just crack ... as you serve down with the pipe cutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. I've tried it and it is not good, lol. Hack saw is the best and cheapest tool to use.
> 
> Honestly, Get the monsoon cutting kit Is my recommendation. The mitre box is freakin sweet and the reamer gets you the nice beveled edge in no time at all. Less than a minute you can have a straight and finished cut
Click to expand...

scrollsaw

bandsaw

chop saw

table saw LOL


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


Congratulations.

In the UK it takes 7 years to become a vet...compared to a surgeons 5....

I know how hard that career is,you got a lot of work ahead J,Magoo and myself thank you for adding another animal friend to the list.

For the guy asking about tube cutting...fretsaw and a table edge,or the Monsoon mitre box


----------



## Goggle Eye

Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks

Congratulations:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.


Awesome dude! Congrats


----------



## X-Nine

Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not to break up the ongoing discussions, but today was my last day of internship! I graduate Monday! In still in shock. It hasn't' really hit me that all I have now is the national board exam. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to start my career! Still no plans of leaving CaseLabs or you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> In the UK it takes 7 years to become a vet...compared to a surgeons 5....
> 
> I know how hard that career is,you got a lot of work ahead J,Magoo and myself thank you for adding another animal friend to the list.
> 
> For the guy asking about tube cutting...fretsaw and a table edge,or the Monsoon mitre box
Click to expand...

Thanks Daniel







. I'm actually a Vet Tech, or as I like to call it, a Puppy Nurse. I'm the one who ensure your dog stays alive under anesthesia and the one who does all the lab work, radiology, dentals, and loads more. With how much school costs here in the US, there's no way I'd be able to afford going to actual Vet School.


----------



## afokke

A couple questions about some flex bay mounts, can 3 120mm fans be mounted to a 120.3 radiator mount? asking because I originally planned to have a 360mm radiator on the front, but changed my mind. however this will still give me the option to add a rad after all, if I add more hardware later. it's also cheaper than 3 separate 120mm fan mounts. and for both the 120.3 radiator mount and 120mm fan mounts, the mounting piece replaces the flex bay cover(s) entirely, correct?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> A couple questions about some flex bay mounts, can 3 120mm fans be mounted to a 120.3 radiator mount? asking because I originally planned to have a 360mm radiator on the front, but changed my mind. however this will still give me the option to add a rad after all, if I add more hardware later. it's also cheaper than 3 separate 120mm fan mounts. and for both the 120.3 radiator mount and 120mm fan mounts, the mounting piece replaces the flex bay cover(s) entirely, correct?


Yes, you can...

And yes:thumb:


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> A couple questions about some flex bay mounts, can 3 120mm fans be mounted to a 120.3 radiator mount? asking because I originally planned to have a 360mm radiator on the front, but changed my mind. however this will still give me the option to add a rad after all, if I add more hardware later. it's also cheaper than 3 separate 120mm fan mounts. and for both the 120.3 radiator mount and 120mm fan mounts, the mounting piece replaces the flex bay cover(s) entirely, correct?


The 120.3 should mount fans only easily. I can't think of any reason why they wouldn't. If I am understanding your last question correctly, yes, the 120.3 will replace, the spots in the front of the case. There should be tons of pics from this thread kinda showing what I am trying to explain.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I can't wait to get my SMA8. It's still : This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment. I'm impatient but only because I'm excited. This thing is going to rock. I also ordered a 1000watt EVGA PSU so I can figure out what size radiators to put in this beast. Will the 140mm fansize rads fit in the bottom of the SMA8?


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> One of the things I love about my job with Case Labs, is that we aren't so big that people begin to blur. What I mean is, I can talk with each and every person here, with all of our clients or interested parties, and feel like I'm talking with people I know. We joke, we banter, we communicate ideas and share. If there's a problem with someone's case, we can address it in a very quick fashion. When someone has a suggestion that makes our products better, we incorporate them. We hold ourselves to a high standard of treating everyone with respect, no matter if they are a big name modder, or a first time watercooler.
> 
> To me, if I were running a business, that's how I'd want it to be. And that's how I want it to be when I'm a customer too. All of you aren't just money. You're people who chose to use our products, people who have shaped our products and who have made Case Labs who we are. And that's pretty damn awesome!


Outstanding, what you've said XNine only reaffirms my choice for CaseLabs cases going forward. My Mercury S3 has been a blast to work with, and the quality is incomparable to mass-production cases out there. I think my wife wants an S3 now







- new order coming soon.

- Benjamin


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> One of the things I love about my job with Case Labs, is that we aren't so big that people begin to blur. What I mean is, I can talk with each and every person here, with all of our clients or interested parties, and feel like I'm talking with people I know. We joke, we banter, we communicate ideas and share. If there's a problem with someone's case, we can address it in a very quick fashion. When someone has a suggestion that makes our products better, we incorporate them. We hold ourselves to a high standard of treating everyone with respect, no matter if they are a big name modder, or a first time watercooler.
> 
> To me, if I were running a business, that's how I'd want it to be. And that's how I want it to be when I'm a customer too. All of you aren't just money. You're people who chose to use our products, people who have shaped our products and who have made Case Labs who we are. And that's pretty damn awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding, what you've said XNine only reaffirms my choice for CaseLabs cases going forward. My Mercury S3 has been a blast to work with, and the quality is incomparable to mass-production cases out there. I think my wife wants an S3 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - new order coming soon.
> 
> - Benjamin
Click to expand...

Thanks Benjamin! It's nice to hear compliments like this and only confirms that we're doing a good job. I've met so many cool people from all walks of life being a part of the CL team. So many fresh ideas come from the outside. You know, it's great being on the inside, but it's that strange thing about the human condition that eyes from the outside can sometimes see what you can't from the inside. We embrace that. A LOT of our chassis are built with features suggested from the community. We have a new mitx case coming (check our subforum here on OCN) that was designed from user feedback at LAN events. The small footprint yet still allowing for small loops or AIOs was what we heard time and time again at these events. So, we're making one. I know it's been a great challenge for Jim and Kevin to make it, but their working very hard on it and we should see release on the not too distant future.

All the best,
Jason


----------



## VSG

Jason, any chance of you guys making it to Pax South (Debut event) next Jan? Lots of PC companies coming in and I will be there on Saturday


----------



## X-Nine

Honestly I'm not sure what events we'll be at in the near future, but I'll mention it to Jim.


----------



## VSG

Cool! San Antonio in Jan isn't hot, I promise


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hi Jason,

Awesome! I might just have to wait on that new mitx case then! My wife loves SFF systems, just suits the design of her desk.



I need to take some better shots later, but just finished the lighting last night. I think I might convert the tubing to acrylic soon in my S3, and if so, will split the line into two (GPU/Memory and CPU).

It's been fun designing this one!
Benjamin


----------



## Mega Man

any M8 owners with peds ?

any chance you could measure from the bottom of the m8 to the top of the second and third "bay"


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any M8 owners with peds ?
> 
> any chance you could measure from the bottom of the m8 to the top of the second and third "bay"


Whoops forgot about the M8 lol don't mind me


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any M8 owners with peds ?
> 
> any chance you could measure from the bottom of the m8 to the top of the second and third "bay"


will do as soon as I'm home. with or without case feet/casters?


----------



## Mega Man

bottom of actual m8 to top of the 2 mentioned bays ( where the top of the cd rom would be )

when i say m8 i mean where the bottom of it would be if you did not have a ped if that makes sense

thanks so much
hitting buy right as soon as i verify this is all the accessories i will ever want for my m8 and most for my th10

next and last purchase... my tx10... idk when but hoping this year wanna fully finish these builds before i move on


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any M8 owners with peds ?
> 
> any chance you could measure from the bottom of the m8 to the top of the second and third "bay"
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bottom of actual m8 to top of the 2 mentioned bays ( where the top of the cd rom would be )
> 
> when i say m8 i mean where the bottom of it would be if you did not have a ped if that makes sense
> 
> thanks so much
> hitting buy right as soon as i verify this is all the accessories i will ever want for my m8 and most for my th10
> 
> next and last purchase... my tx10... idk when but hoping this year wanna fully finish these builds before i move on
Click to expand...

As good as I could measure it. I hope I understood your request correctly

the solid cover is 40mm but there's a tiny gap between it and the mesh


----------



## X-Nine

Lots going on in the Lab today. Kevin and Jim are working on the X2 prototype, and I've been working on refining the "Elements" logo I created for.... well, I guess you'll see


----------



## VSG

Jason, can I do a trade in of T shirts if you end up making the Elements one? There will be minimal.. ahem.. signs of usage









Who am I kidding? I need a few more rad mounts anyway so just waiting to see if the new shirt makes it by then.


----------



## X-Nine

Who said anything about T-shirts?! Maybe we're making sombreros! *looking for sombrero smiley*


----------



## Attero87

Hello guys, I'm interested in the magnum sma8 and i'm looking to buy custom sleeved cables for my psu. The cables come in different lengths 20cm to 70cm. What would be the perfect length?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Who said anything about T-shirts?! Maybe we're making sombreros! *looking for sombrero smiley*


I personally like this one (shifty and dodging too): 

Plus that sweet, sweet mustache!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm interested in the magnum sma8 and i'm looking to buy custom sleeved cables for my psu. The cables come in different lengths 20cm to 70cm. What would be the perfect length?


That would depend entirely on your motherboard and GPU(s). Your best bet is to install it all first then get the cables.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Hello, I have a question my brother just recently bought a caselabs case (one of the higher end ones) he ordered it assembled but I helped him put his pc in it. Which while doing so I found myself liking a lot of things about it.

I plan on upgrading to the x99 platform from Z87. I currently have 900D, good case but I do have my own personal dislikes about it.

Was wondering which caselabs have the same or bigger room as the 900D. I have grow to like large cases, why I am asking.

Edit: realized I typed z87, im actually still using P67. Bought z87 motherboard but never got cpu just put the motherboard in my closet decided on x99 and 6 core


----------



## VSG

A big section of the CL cases are larger than the 900D. Do you prefer single wide, taller cases (900D style) or double wide, shorter cases (Air 540 style)?


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Hello, I have a question my brother just recently bought a caselabs case (one of the higher end ones) he ordered it assembled but I helped him put his pc in it. Which while doing so I found myself liking a lot of things about it.
> 
> I plan on upgrading to the x99 platform from Z87. I currently have 900D, good case but I do have my own personal dislikes about it.
> 
> Was wondering which caselabs have the same or bigger room as the 900D. I have grow to like large cases, why I am asking.


There are plenty of options that fit what you're asking about starting with the ST10 I believe. But others could clarify better than I could on that. However the more "modular" style of Caselabs cases help a lot in kind of "adding space" to them without needing to cut away anything, etc.

EDIT: A quick video by someone kind of comparing the SMA8 vs the 900D.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQTIRxcgrA0


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well, never used a cube typed case always had towers. I really liked to have the Magnum STH10 but after the opitions right now can't convince myself to spend $600+ on a case. May change later but just wanted to know which of them had same playground as 900D or bigger. Figured best place to ask is from people who own them.

so Style doesn't matter much, cube/tower anything is up for option.


----------



## krulin_m

I admit it took me a good bit of reading and video watching before I bit the bullet on a Caselabs case. My ST10 should arrive tomorrow and I'm rather excited.

The price is up there, but like most things, you get what you pay for. Everything I've seen and read always talks about the exceptional build quality and how modular they are, etc. The last thought I had that made me pull the trigger so to speak, is that this case will be the last case I'd ever need to own. Unlike most other cases that I've used where I put a build in it, then when a new build came along, I ended up replacing the case, etc. The Caselabs one will last me much, much longer than that.

When ordering I also had to "skip" on an option or two to keep the price down a tad, but considering the "add-ons" can always be purchased later at a very reasonable price, it works well for me.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well, never used a cube typed case always had towers. I really liked to have the Magnum STH10 but after the opitions right now can't convince myself to spend $600+ on a case. May change later but just wanted to know which of them had same playground as 900D or bigger. Figured best place to ask is from people who own them.
> 
> so Style doesn't matter much, cube/tower anything is up for option.


You need to get ready to spend a lot more than what you paid for the 900D, I can tell you that right away. The obvious comparison is the SMA8, but it has some slightly older features compared to newer cases. If you want big, take a look at the recently launched TH10A.

Incidentally which case did your brother buy and what things did you like about it?


----------



## _Killswitch_

If I'm not mistaken he has the one that Th10A replaced.

Thing's I liked
1: room it has, front side is all open big, Backside had a lot room where you could put a lot of things to keep the front clean and simple.
2: Fact that everything appeared to be screws, no flippin rivets. So changing or adding custom stuff would easy.
3: options, if I got one with soild midplate but what fan mount midplate I can buy one un-screw the old, and drop fan one no fuss, no headache.
4: Seems strong well built. One of my issues with 900D like side panel and bottom panel are weak and bend very easy. Which is odd since my 900D loaded feels like a ton when moving it. I had to move my brother's since he just had neck surgery, and it felt as it weighed nothing.

right now Im leaning towards the Magnum SMA8 with some option's I want it's at $559. Just one option I'm not sure what they are referring to is "bottom Chassis Section"


----------



## VSG

The TH10 is a double wide that was riveted in places as far as I know so maybe he had another case?

Either way, that SMA8 is pretty much an upscale 900D with options for a 560mm rad in the bottom as well. The bottom chassis section is exactly what you think it is- the floor of the case. You can opt to have it solid if you are mounting rads side ways, or get cut outs for fans/rads if you are going with a horizontal mounting for radiators.


----------



## X-Nine

The TH10A did in fact replace the TH10 with several new features, including rivetless construction.


----------



## pathfindercod

I like my s8, but that TH10A has me. That beast will be the home for my next build...


----------



## pathfindercod

Can I join the club?









http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html


----------



## MocoIMO

So many sexy builds in here, just waiting on my SM5 so I can join the awesome Caselabs Family







but damn me for being a sucker for the Gunmetal color, it feels like I've been waiting years since I've ordered it(even though it's only been a week)









I also can't wait to see the new prototype, I plan to make a itx build with my spare parts and hopefully will expand my caselabs love


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My case has officially shipped! Not sure if Fedex will get it here tomorrow morning or Saturday. Can't wait! I need to get the radiators set up in it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html


very very nice


----------



## pathfindercod

Thanks Mega Man


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html


Well smack me in the face and call me Shirly! That's a beautiful rig you've got there! Where's the buildlog.

Also, WHY IN THE HELL IS IT 40 DEGREES IN SUMMER?!?!?!??!? Ugh. I hate the cold. Stupid, stupid winter is coming.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html


BEAST RIG!!!!!


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Well smack me in the face and call me Shirly! That's a beautiful rig you've got there! Where's the buildlog.
> 
> Also, WHY IN THE HELL IS IT 40 DEGREES IN SUMMER?!?!?!??!? Ugh. I hate the cold. Stupid, stupid winter is coming.


Hey Shirly, i mean XNine... Thanks brother!

I did a build log as much as I could in the Caselabs manufacturer thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1496953/build-log-case-labs-mercury-s8-triple-threat


----------



## pathfindercod

A few pics with the Darkside LED lights. I started with white led's but it made the red pastel look pink. So I replaced them with Darkside red LEDs. I have them hooked up to the Aquaero and can control the brightness.

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2085_zps7e8b0206.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2084_zps3e6fd578.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2082_zpsccf25318.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2094_zps1ef6322c.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2087_zps568b5913.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2088_zps84e17627.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2089_zps143bb06a.jpg.html

http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC2092_zps2ae4d3ca.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well smack me in the face and call me Shirly! That's a beautiful rig you've got there! Where's the buildlog.
> 
> Also, WHY IN THE HELL IS IT 40 DEGREES IN SUMMER?!?!?!??!? Ugh. I hate the cold. Stupid, stupid winter is coming.
Click to expand...

because whomever higher power decided to make me like thurs.

and hate the weekend, ( of course the cold snap would happen when i am on call on the weekend... going to be working endlessly, also reminder, if you own your own house, or are responsible for the filters in your house, good time to change them so you will have heat when you need it )


----------



## krulin_m

My ST10 is "out for delivery" now..


----------



## _Killswitch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The TH10 is a double wide that was riveted in places as far as I know so maybe he had another case?
> 
> Either way, that SMA8 is pretty much an upscale 900D with options for a 560mm rad in the bottom as well. The bottom chassis section is exactly what you think it is- the floor of the case. You can opt to have it solid if you are mounting rads side ways, or get cut outs for fans/rads if you are going with a horizontal mounting for radiators.


Gegg, after much debating lastnight, even "skipping" few option difference price between the SMA8 and STH10 isn't much to care about. So When I get around to re-doing my build Magnum STH10 will be my case, go big or go home right?


----------



## Barefooter

That's quite the avatar!


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Gegg, after much debating lastnight, even "skipping" few option difference price between the SMA8 and STH10 isn't much to care about. So When I get around to re-doing my build Magnum STH10 will be my case, go big or go home right?


Regardless of which case you go with, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Gegg, after much debating lastnight, even "skipping" few option difference price between the SMA8 and STH10 isn't much to care about. So When I get around to re-doing my build Magnum STH10 will be my case, go big or go home right?


Yes, what an avatar, almost forget to read the messages


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Yes, what an avatar, almost forget to read the messages:camera:


I like how with that shirt, no complaints about looking into her eyes can be said.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Crap, I forgot to check if I should have ordered the ATX layout of the SSI-CEB layout for an E-ATX board. Do you guys know if I can fit the E-ATX in the SMA8 w/ standard ATX tray without blocking up coolant holes?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Gegg, after much debating lastnight, even "skipping" few option difference price between the SMA8 and STH10 isn't much to care about. So When I get around to re-doing my build Magnum STH10 will be my case, go big or go home right?


Darn right! Also, my user title


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Crap, I forgot to check if I should have ordered the ATX layout of the SSI-CEB layout for an E-ATX board. Do you guys know if I can fit the E-ATX in the SMA8 w/ standard ATX tray without blocking up coolant holes?


What's your board?


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, quick question about the Caselabs S8 if someone doesn't mind answering.

For the HDD cage, does that screw in at all somehow? Or do I just leave it dropped into the associated holes for it on the floor of the case?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question about the Caselabs S8 if someone doesn't mind answering.
> 
> For the HDD cage, does that screw in at all somehow? Or do I just leave it dropped into the associated holes for it on the floor of the case?


It should have rubber grommets included and then you just place the cage on the holes on the plate mounted on the floor in the case and sort of pull it into place!


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> It should have rubber grommets included and then you just place the cage on the holes on the plate mounted on the floor in the case and sort of pull it into place!


Hm, so after I place it into the bigger sized holes, I push it towards the smaller sized holes to lock it in? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hm, so after I place it into the bigger sized holes, I push it towards the smaller sized holes to lock it in? Or am I missing something?


Indeed! That should be it! It sits firmly for me, at least when I tested mine outside the case. I only use SSDs so it's kind of useless for me!


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Indeed! That should be it! It sits firmly for me, at least when I tested mine outside the case. I only use SSDs so it's kind of useless for me!


Thank you for your quick response. +rep


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. +rep


Yay! My first rep!









My pleasure!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm going for the ASUS Rampage V Extreme (That MIGHT change depending on what comes out in the next 3 months, I'm getting the case, watercooling and storage set up right now, and giving the motherboards and RAM some time on the market before diving into them, just incase some significant revisions are released.)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm going for the ASUS Rampage V Extreme (That MIGHT change depending on what comes out in the next 3 months, I'm getting the case, watercooling and storage set up right now, and giving the motherboards and RAM some time on the market before diving into them, just incase some significant revisions are released.)


You will be fine with the standard ATX tray then.









BTW great case choice


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Thanks! I'm not sure if I should order the motherboard now or later, it keeps going out of stock. My main concern with purchasing part of the hardware now is if I have a DOA I won't know, so I want to focus on getting all the radiators set up, figuring out what I want to do for tubing and waiting until December/January to really throw it together hardware-wise. I've got the case, the display, keyboard and mouse, PSU, going to get the mounts for the radiator, I am thinking of doing a 560 down bottom in a single loop, PSU on one side and either a small 280mm rad along with another 280mm rad in a flex-bay in one loop (dual-rad loop), and that should be sufficient enough to cool a 295x2 with option to expand, and to cool a 5960x overclocked.

Think that setup will work? I want to avoid doing any radiators in the top until I have a better desk option, for now I keep the PC under my desk because I have spilt beer on my PC before, and I would prefer it going on the carpet vs my computer haha. I figure the top will be my exhaust port. When I have a better desk, this can sit on top the desk and I can get the 120mm top extension or a pedestal.

What do you guys think of rigid tubing, provided there aren't many 90degree bends?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not sure if I should order the motherboard now or later, it keeps going out of stock. My main concern with purchasing part of the hardware now is if I have a DOA I won't know, so I want to focus on getting all the radiators set up, figuring out what I want to do for tubing and waiting until December/January to really throw it together hardware-wise. I've got the case, the display, keyboard and mouse, PSU, going to get the mounts for the radiator, I am thinking of doing a 560 down bottom in a single loop, PSU on one side and either a small 280mm rad along with another 280mm rad in a flex-bay in one loop (dual-rad loop), and that should be sufficient enough to cool a 295x2 with option to expand, and to cool a 5960x overclocked.
> 
> Think that setup will work? I want to avoid doing any radiators in the top until I have a better desk option, for now I keep the PC under my desk because I have spilt beer on my PC before, and I would prefer it going on the carpet vs my computer haha. I figure the top will be my exhaust port. When I have a better desk, this can sit on top the desk and I can get the 120mm top extension or a pedestal.
> 
> What do you guys think of rigid tubing, provided there aren't many 90degree bends?


I would wait before buying the motherboard if you're not ready to buy the CPU and the RAM because like you said you won't be able to test your board when it arrive.

Your setup seems pretty fine. But unless you really want to go dual loop, I would stick with a single loop with your 3 rads, your CPU and your 295x2.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Is this due to restriction? I hear you actually want some restriction with D5 pumps and variants. What's up with that? I'm using an older model 355 (something like that at least) that's probably past it's 50,000 hour lifespan heh...

Would watercooling the chipset be recommended these days? Would that add a need for a second loop or just do two pumps inline on a single loop w/ multiple radiators (or just one pump if more than one isn't needed?) It's been quite awhile since I've built a system, this is interesting, though a lot of things have changed in both hardware and watercooling.


----------



## Wiz766

Question here. I own the S8 with a windowed front. Wanting to order a new front vented piece. When ordering the panel does that come with the ability to mount 2 120mm or do i need to purchase something else. If i am thinking right I would like to be able to mount 2 120mm intakes on left front and 3 120mm intakes on right. Can some one please help me


----------



## krulin_m

WOOT! I know it's tough to see behind all my water cooling stuff, but there's my ST10!!! 

Now to slowly work on my build once my rad is done being cleaned!


----------



## VSG

Nice set of components there, have fun!


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nice set of components there, have fun!


Thank you much! It's not "complete" yet but so far has the following:

Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control MCP655
Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller AQ-53095
Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 1/2" x 3/4" Six Pack - Red MON-FC-1234-6-RD
Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan - Set of Two CO-9050008-WW
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator AC-14183
Monsoon Premium G 1 / 4 Plug - Red MON-SPL-RD
Monsoon 45° Rotary Angle Fitting - 3/4" - Red MON-RO-45-34-RD
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Onyx Black PFLEXA10-34-BK
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 300 V2 - Clear Body & POM Version
Bitspower D5 MOD TOP (Black "S" Model) BP-D5TOPPS-BK
EK-UNI Pump Holder (120mm FAN) EK-UNI-PUMPMOUNT-120
EK-Supremacy EVO

To be added later, another Mosta 360 Rad along with GPU block when the newer NVidia cards come out.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is this due to restriction? I hear you actually want some restriction with D5 pumps and variants. What's up with that? I'm using an older model 355 (something like that at least) that's probably past it's 50,000 hour lifespan heh...
> 
> Would watercooling the chipset be recommended these days? Would that add a need for a second loop or just do two pumps inline on a single loop w/ multiple radiators (or just one pump if more than one isn't needed?) It's been quite awhile since I've built a system, this is interesting, though a lot of things have changed in both hardware and watercooling.


No it's simply that one D5 has enough power for the kind of setup you are looking for. Most of these days, the ones who do a dual loop setup is for an aesthetic purpose. Today, the chipsets don't generate that much heat to justify the addition of a waterblock but some (like me) like to have it under a block. Just to give you an example, in my Hurrikaine build, i have 1 CPU block, 1 RAM block, 3 GPU blocks and 4 360mm radiators on a single D5 pump and no flow issue.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Question here. I own the S8 with a windowed front. Wanting to order a new front vented piece. When ordering the panel does that come with the ability to mount 2 120mm or do i need to purchase something else. If i am thinking right I would like to be able to mount 2 120mm intakes on left front and 3 120mm intakes on right. Can some one please help me


Hi, no you will also need a new front section with your new front cover. S8 Chassis Sections and you need the "S8 Front Chassis Section - 120.2 Mount"


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Now it's up in the air on whether to get HWLabs or an XSPC or NeXXXos 560 and 280.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is this due to restriction? I hear you actually want some restriction with D5 pumps and variants. What's up with that? I'm using an older model 355 (something like that at least) that's probably past it's 50,000 hour lifespan heh...
> 
> Would watercooling the chipset be recommended these days? Would that add a need for a second loop or just do two pumps inline on a single loop w/ multiple radiators (or just one pump if more than one isn't needed?) It's been quite awhile since I've built a system, this is interesting, though a lot of things have changed in both hardware and watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's simply that one D5 has enough power for the kind of setup you are looking for. Most of these days, the ones who do a dual loop setup is for an aesthetic purpose. Today, the chipsets don't generate that much heat to justify the addition of a waterblock but some (like me) like to have it under a block. Just to give you an example, in my Hurrikaine build, i have 1 CPU block, 1 RAM block, 3 GPU blocks and 4 360mm radiators on a single D5 pump and no flow issue.
Click to expand...

I can go better,2 CPU blocks,2 Mobo blocks,3 GPU blocks and 3 RX 480 rads....on one 12v D5.


----------



## Wiz766

Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I can go better,2 CPU blocks,2 Mobo blocks,3 GPU blocks and 3 RX 480 rads....on one 12v D5.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Now it's up in the air on whether to get HWLabs or an XSPC or NeXXXos 560 and 280.


All good choice I would take a look at the Black Ice Nemesis GTX


----------



## Wiz766

Sig rig, mobo has a little water damage and PCI doesnt seem to work 100% right. Getting ready to move duty stations. When I do I will be ordering another front piece to get 2 more cougar fans in the front. New 2011 mother board, and possibly 2 GTX 980s because Titans are lame now


----------



## Flamso

I have so many regrets not choosing gunmetal. Wow. Black is cool too. At least it's easier to match with the Aquaero.


----------



## Wiz766

I enjoy the Gunmetal color alot. I think it is the same like the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I enjoy the Gunmetal color alot. I think it is the same like the grass is always greener on the other side


Hah. That's true! Maybe the next case!


----------



## X-Nine

There's always another case. Believe me, after over 25 cases since my modding days started, it gets to the point where you have to have a new one all the time.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Any chance you're selling those Titans?








Quote:


> Sig rig, mobo has a little water damage and PCI doesnt seem to work 100% right. Getting ready to move duty stations. When I do I will be ordering another front piece to get 2 more cougar fans in the front. New 2011 mother board, and possibly 2 GTX 980s because Titans are lame now


Gunmetal rocks! Really glad I changed from black to gunmetal last minute before placing my order


----------



## _Killswitch_

Thinking I'm go with a Gunmetal STH10 with black inside. Only problem can't decided if the $200 diff between 5820K and 5930K is worth it performance wise.

Lmao at people an my avatar, kill me later but think Katy perry is sexy, but have had that one for awhile time for a change =O


----------



## JLMS2010

40 pcie lanes vs 28 pcie lanes


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 40 pcie lanes vs 28 pcie lanes


Doesn't really matter if you don't plan on running four graphic cards or actually NEED the bandwidth.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Doesn't really matter if you don't plan on running four graphic cards or actually NEED the bandwidth.


Just planing going SLI GTX 980's to replace my 680. So 5820K prob do me just fine?


----------



## ShadowBroker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Just planing going SLI GTX 980's to replace my 680. So 5820K prob do me just fine?


Yes, more than enough. You can spend the difference to the water loop or other parts that create real life benefit to the system.

What a nice case you've selected!









edit. I assume that you are referring to 2-way SLI.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I hate waiting for fedex!


----------



## _Killswitch_

Yea, just 2-way been single card user for long time, always wanted to go 2-way SLI so going to do it when 900 card's come out. Besides never really see my self needing more than 2 video cards.

and yes, I have always Liked caselabs STH10, but price has always scared me. I bought a lot case find myself wanting more. I can keep buying cheaper cases and replace them or spend a lot on caselabs prob never replace it. Seems simple to me.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm assembling the SMA8 right now. Has anyone had issues with the little screws for the door hinges stripping? Not the hinge part itself just the screws? Not a big deal I can find the same length ones here probably.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Finished building the Caselabs Magnum SMA8! Beautiful case, this thing blows my Lian Li out of the water. (I'll get better photos when the lighting is better and I recharge my DSLR's battery).




Under my desk: (Barely fits, but it fits, if I get wheels I'll have to raise the desk.



Here's the CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 next to my Lian Li V2000B. It Dwarfs the Lian Li V2000B! I used to think that case was Huge, now it's kinda small..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 40 pcie lanes vs 28 pcie lanes


Compared to the 16 on Haswell 1150?

40 is for the multiple NGFF SSD's and Quadfire/SLi setups with maximum I/O

You can easily run Quad card setups on 28 lanes.

Which is why im getting one a 5920k as a placeholder in rig till I can get a 12 core Xeon.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Here's the CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 next to my Lian Li V2000B. It Dwarfs the Lian Li V2000B! I used to think that case was Huge, now it's kinda small..

Very nice SMA8.







Congrats

Compared to the 16 on Haswell 1150?

40 is for the multiple NGFF SSD's and Quadfire/SLi setups with maximum I/O

You can easily run Quad card setups on 28 lanes.

Which is why im getting one a 5920k as a placeholder in rig till I can get a 12 core Xeon

BNegative you are way over my head.







sounds interesting


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, on my S8 I have a 120.2 mount at the highest position in the flex bay with a double blank plate and a fan controller at the bottom.

Will my power supply be alright without a case fan down there? Going to be getting an EVGA supernova PSU soon, if that makes any difference.

I assume it will be just fine, but kind of want a second opinion on this.

EDIT: I don't want it faced down towards the hex mesh so it's easier to clean.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, on my S8 I have a 120.2 mount at the highest position in the flex bay with a double blank plate and a fan controller at the bottom.
> 
> Will my power supply be alright without a case fan down there? Going to be getting an EVGA supernova PSU soon, if that makes any difference.
> 
> I assume it will be just fine, but kind of want a second opinion on this.
> 
> EDIT: I don't want it faced down towards the hex mesh so it's easier to clean.


I'm running my EVGA 1300 G2 but it's faced down with no problems. If anything, it's pulling cool air from outside the case.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm running my EVGA 1300 G2 but it's faced down with no problems. If anything, it's pulling cool air from outside the case.


Yeah, I'm trying to avoid going face down so I can clean it out easier. I dust every week or so, and that's just easier for me overall, I'm just hoping it'll be alright down there without a case fan blowing over it.


----------



## stickg1

A decent PSU should run full capacity no problem in a 50C room. So if your case has any air flowing through it at all, you should be good. And considering your case is a S8, you'll be fine.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to avoid going face down so I can clean it out easier. I dust every week or so, and that's just easier for me overall, I'm just hoping it'll be alright down there without a case fan blowing over it.


Just get a Datavac and use one of their many extensions


----------



## Goggle Eye

Yeah, I'm trying to avoid going face down so I can clean it out easier. I dust every week or so, and that's just easier for me overall, I'm just hoping it'll be alright down there without a case fan blowing over it.

Maybe this will help on your PSU? If you can with the orientation of your PSU? Install a Sylverstone 140 mm filter on the PSU. The filter is magnetic did not remove the thumb guard and installed the filter over the thumb guard. Screws not required since the filter is magnetic. Just pull it off and clean the filter once a week.

Just get a Datavac and use one of their many extensions.

Agree on the Data Vac best investment made has many uses other than cleaning a computer.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Does anyone need any exact measurements from the Magnum SMA8? I've got my caliper out and I'm doing measurements. If there's anything in dimension you'd like to know, now's the time to ask.


----------



## exyia

got some soldering done this weekend and did more LED strips

what are some good ways to dim LED strips? The white is still a little too strong for my tastes, but no white leaves the window too dark and red. I've tried some PWM dimmers when installing LED strips in housework - but they're all noisy to a degree. using that on my PC would probably drive me insane.

I was hoping I could undervolt them and see if they still light up - a 9V battery I was using to test solder connections managed to light them, but a 5V adapter didn't light them up


----------



## iBored

Caselabs, will there be a SMA8 revision?
Maybe to include a drop in mount for the top? Available for 140.4 or 120.4 rads?

I've notice that mounting rads vertically in the flex bay makes it quite hard to bleed.
I have a 240 in the front of my case that has a "plopping" noise at the inlet. Obviously an air bubble caught at the inlet.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I don't think we'll see much of a revision to the SMA8 as it's a pretty new case by them (what less than a year old?) and is a revision of their SMH10. The 140mm would be nice at the top, however I can understand why they left the top as 120mm- structural support and a much more symmetrical layout. If they did make a new top part though, I'd purchase just that part. 140mm would be nice w/ an extended top, however it wouldn't be centered the way a 120mm is.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Caselabs, will there be a SMA8 revision?
> Maybe to include a drop in mount for the top? Available for 140.4 or 120.4 rads?
> 
> I've notice that mounting rads vertically in the flex bay makes it quite hard to bleed.
> I have a 240 in the front of my case that has a "plopping" noise at the inlet. Obviously an air bubble caught at the inlet.


Given that the SMA8 is only about 5 months old, a revision is not going to happen anytime in the near future. Your best bet is getting an air bleeding connector like Bitspower sells.


----------



## Mega Man

how about to the m8 ( NUUUUUUUUU i want the ONLY drop in M8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )

in other news... my m8 is getting a makeover


----------



## VSG

So is that a no go on the $3k TX10 configuration then?


----------



## Mega Man

oh no it is a go, but i promised myself i would finish these first ( first time sleeving, and i want to be proficient before that build ) so M8 and Th10, then i will delve into tx10-d thinking x99/new amd ( supposedly )


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oh you just reminded me Mega Man, I've never sleeved cables before, and I'm going to want to learn for this case. I'm really taking my time (not that I want to, it's frustrating building a computer over a 3 month period), so I'm hoping that by taking my time everything works out cherry. I'm Trying to cram a 560mm in the lower area AND a 420mm fan into the flex bay of my SMA8. I believe I can do it if I go for the right thickness. I've got 86.5mm of distance between the back panel and the flex bay, incorporate in the 1.3mm for the thickness of the rad-mount, and I've got 85.2mm. Depending on the mount, (If the mount is holding the damn radiator in more than 25mm would be the only issue) I should be able to fit a 60mm rad down below, though this would be a tight squeeze, literally the rads would be touching (which I'd be okay with, I'm determined to fit a 560mm and 420mm in there, I know it can be done.

Alternatively to a 60mm fan I can drop down to 30 or 45mm and go dual fan and leave a single fan off on the backside for the gap between the two rads. Dunno if you guys can visualize what I'm trying to do. Using a digital caliper and everything trying to get this to work perfect, I'd Love a 60mm rad down below, but a 45mm or 30mm isn't that big of a problem, it's just the reviews are so scattered, not sure what I should invest in, alphacool vs xspc vs HWLabs- choosing between those will come in the next day or so after I receive my radiator mounts.


----------



## iBored

Hmmm would anyone have an SM8 and SMA8 for some side by side comparison?


----------



## Nichismo

Sup everyone, just thought id display my near finished X99 build....

The cabling hasnt been done, but i been so far behind and eager to do some new benchmarks that I just did a half ass job for the moment.


----------



## Mrzev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Sup everyone, just thought id display my near finished X99 build....
> 
> The cabling hasnt been done, but i been so far behind and eager to do some new benchmarks that I just did a half ass job for the moment.


Nice job on the cooling system. I like how the tubing is all done in 90deg angles.... gives it a more industrial feel to it. Also nice choice on the 2 contrasting colors. Nice job on the CPU as well. Overall awesome job, looks clean to me at least.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Nice build Nichismo, and Not sure it just me or what but it looked like the front panel is on upside down? Thought the logo would be on lower corner.


----------



## Moridin

Which of these SSD mounts do you guys think would be better to mount in the HDD cage of the S8? I know there's stealth mounts for the SSD's underneath motherboard tray, but I'd like to have all my drives in the cage the case came with, much easier for me.

This one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/2-5-hdd-ssd-mounting-kit/

Or this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/

Just wondering if one is easier to use, or something like that since they're slightly different. I have 2 SSD's so either one would be perfect.

I'm thinking the one without a bottom might be easier to use and mount, what are your guys opinions on this?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Which of these SSD mounts do you guys think would be better to mount in the HDD cage of the S8? I know there's stealth mounts for the SSD's underneath motherboard tray, but I'd like to have all my drives in the cage the case came with, much easier for me.
> 
> This one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/2-5-hdd-ssd-mounting-kit/
> 
> Or this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/
> 
> Just wondering if one is easier to use, or something like that since they're slightly different. I have 2 SSD's so either one would be perfect.
> 
> I'm thinking the one without a bottom might be easier to use and mount, what are your guys opinions on this?


First one that I have, I like it. Get the first one


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrzev*
> 
> Nice job on the cooling system. I like how the tubing is all done in 90deg angles.... gives it a more industrial feel to it. Also nice choice on the 2 contrasting colors. Nice job on the CPU as well. Overall awesome job, looks clean to me at least.


thanks, industrial is the exact word im aiming for when I go with acrylic hard tubing. or piping for that matter. But the build was pretty stressful, i ran into a ton of unexpected problems. i spilled red mayhems TWICE. But overall, im really happy with it now. The colors stand out well, but I still feel like its pretty cluttered, Im going to order some red sleeved PCI extensions for the graphics cards, and white sleeved extensions for the 24 pin mobo connector, to match the coolants. I also want to hit up ColdZero for a custom SLI bridge perhaps, or just some extra bells and whistles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Nice build Nichismo, and Not sure it just me or what but it looked like the front panel is on upside down? Thought the logo would be on lower corner.


lol ya, unfortunately.

my last build was reversed ATX, and I really wanted to go back to the normal layout, and I didnt even consider the badges. Im not sure yet how to remove then cleanly

heres a few more pictures I took with better lighting. I feel like its still missing alot, aside from the cables


----------



## FrancisJF

Ordered this one:


to replace this one:


Hoping it'll fit without the fans in push/pull...


----------



## Mrzev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> thanks, industrial is the exact word im aiming for when I go with acrylic hard tubing. or piping for that matter.


It may be cheezy , but perhaps a radial temperature gauge. It may look more industrial, but it also may vear a bit towards steam punkish. Something like..


----------



## Wiz766

I feel like a guage like that well placed could be amazing on a gunmetal CL case..


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrzev*
> 
> It may be cheezy , but perhaps a radial temperature gauge. It may look more industrial, but it also may vear a bit towards steam punkish. Something like..


ive always wanted something like that, but have it displaying the current CPU frequency, and the high overclocks like 4.0 above, being the red portion of the gauge. ive never been too much of a fan of steampunk in general, but then again thats a very general and broad term, its mainly the colors I naturally associate with that word more than anything.


----------



## Mrzev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ive always wanted something like that, but have it displaying the current CPU frequency, and the high overclocks like 4.0 above, being the red portion of the gauge. ive never been too much of a fan of steampunk in general, but then again thats a very general and broad term, its mainly the colors I naturally associate with that word more than anything.


Building that would be a pain for sure. Getting the frequency would be kinda annoying, but then having to control a servo on the other end too. I guess its not that bad, but it will need to be some background service that runs on your computer which is =/. But then again, something like this may already exist because of people like you =D

As for the temperature gauge...i just goggled up a quick image. And I agree on the steampunk is more of a bronze \ rusty look. If you get a black and white , stainless steel one, it may look cool. Also, if you place it on the outbound part of the CPU\GPU flow, then you would get to see the temperatures shifting based on the workload.

Here is a better one


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Magnum owners, I'm just curious, how big of a fan can you mount between the radiator mount and the side of the case for the lower chamber with say a 560mm rad side-mount?


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Which of these SSD mounts do you guys think would be better to mount in the HDD cage of the S8? I know there's stealth mounts for the SSD's underneath motherboard tray, but I'd like to have all my drives in the cage the case came with, much easier for me.
> 
> This one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/2-5-hdd-ssd-mounting-kit/
> 
> Or this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssd-mounting-kit/
> 
> Just wondering if one is easier to use, or something like that since they're slightly different. I have 2 SSD's so either one would be perfect.
> 
> I'm thinking the one without a bottom might be easier to use and mount, what are your guys opinions on this?


Consider that someday you may go on vacation for over a week and you may want to put your SSD's in the safe and lock it up. I do so I bought a cage that mounts in the 5.25 bay and I can flip out the drives pretty fast to lock up without opening the case, something to consider, its displayed under my profile.
Edit, the correct picture is not in my Rig: StarTech.com 4 Drive 2.5in Removable SAS SATA Mobile Rack Backplane


----------



## Mega Man

IMO get the one that mounts 15mm, better to have more compatibility then less imo


----------



## Royalkin

Hi Guys,

I could find a sufficient answer to this anywhere else (sometimes Google is just a pain), so I thought I would ask it here. Has anyone used the Cooler Master Nepton 280L in a Case Labs case (Specifically I'm looking at the Magnum M8)? I'm wondering if there is room for a push pull configuration, and if not, if I added an extended top cover, would the tubing on the Nepton reach the CPU?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royalkin*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I could find a sufficient answer to this anywhere else (sometimes Google is just a pain), so I thought I would ask it here. Has anyone used the Cooler Master Nepton 280L in a Case Labs case (Specifically I'm looking at the Magnum M8)? I'm wondering if there is room for a push pull configuration, and if not, if I added an extended top cover, would the tubing on the Nepton reach the CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The M8 has 100mm clearance above the motherboard, so you wont have any problem installing the rad, but the M8 does not support 140mm.


----------



## Wiz766

The S8 has the drop in option for 140mm


----------



## Royalkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> The M8 has 100mm clearance above the motherboard, so you wont have any problem installing the rad, but the M8 does not support 140mm.


Thanks for the info guys. I've also been looking closer at the Mercury S8 as well, but I would like to know the distance between from the motherboard tray (i.e., processor) to the top of the case? After doing some research, the cable length on the Nepton 280L is about 10.75 inches, and I'm hoping that would be enough to use it in the S8.

Thanks again.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royalkin*
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. I've also been looking closer at the Mercury S8 as well, but I would like to know the distance between from the motherboard tray (i.e., processor) to the top of the case? After doing some research, the cable length on the Nepton 280L is about 10.75 inches, and I'm hoping that would be enough to use it in the S8.
> 
> Thanks again.


You'll have to scroll down a bit but there are a few pictures that have a ruler in the first post that should help out. I'd quote the two pics but I'm on mobile atm

Edit: might help if I included a link








http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


----------



## Royalkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You'll have to scroll down a bit but there are a few pictures that have a ruler in the first post that should help out. I'd quote the two pics but I'm on mobile atm
> 
> Edit: might help if I included a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


Thanks Wulfe! Unfortunately it looks like the cables on the Nepton aren't long enough to accommodate that much distance.

I don't really want to go down the custom loop road (I've heard too many horror stories), but I'm all ears to recommendations for a "good" closed loop system that would work with the S8.


----------



## Mega Man

so i am working with Frozenq on a res for a new case of mine ( the S3 ) and wondered how many people would be interested in one ? basically if you have the extended top the res would sit in the void ( around the fan/rad space ) with a fillport on top the one i am having designed will sit and feed directly to or from the rad and then idk yet where it will have the other port

also gonna see about a fillport on top let me / frozenq know if you are interested !

only downside the one i found is not a drop in so idk if it would fit one :/


----------



## cmdood

Anyone know when the Merlin SM8 Cases will ship? Ordered on 9/10 and received notice there will be a slight delay due to issues with the vendor.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdood*
> 
> Anyone know when the Merlin SM8 Cases will ship? Ordered on 9/10 and received notice there will be a slight delay due to issues with the vendor.
> 
> Thanks


Website is currently showing 5-10 business days for turnaround time, so you're still in the usual time window. If you're looking for somewhat of a more precise time, give them a shout at "[email protected]"


----------



## DRT-Maverick

They shipped mine within a few days of ordering. I think they either have to custom cut and powdercoat the pieces, or they already have machined pieces but they have to powdercoat before they send them out.


----------



## MocoIMO

Hopefully the delays are minor, I am dying of anticipation


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It's worth the wait, but I know exactly where you're coming from. I am building this system over the period of 3 months, partially due to finances (I've got a ton of scholarship and grant money, like an extra $9,000 this year alone after books and tuition, which is awesome as I've been a 4.0gpa student for Two years at my college now and I haven't received a single scholarship until this year, it's been desperately needed). Obviously not spending $9,000 alone on the system, more like $5,000







but yeah I've got to hold on to the majority of my money I currently have until next semester, when I get the other chunk and I can worry less about my 200,000 mile pathfinder breaking down...

The three month long wait gives me time to optimize my design, take accurate measurements w/o rushing myself because of excitement. This is the first system in over seven years that I have built. *Pets his old lian li*. I love her but at the same time, I'm finally feeling the strain when I operate modern software, games and such.


----------



## cmdood

I have build fever like you wouldn't believe.

Your Order Contains:

3 x Flex-Bay 120.1 (120mm) Fan/Radiator Mount (pricing varies)
(Fan Thickness: 25mm , Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
1 x Caster Kit
1 x SSD Mounting Kit
(Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Anti-Vibration
(Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
1 x Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter
(Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
1 x Merlin SM8 Case
(Case Color: Black 3-5 business days for processing, Orientation: Standard, MB Door Style: Solid, Cable Side Door: Solid, Top Cover: Ventilated (Std), Top Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, Bottom Chassis Mount: Solid, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))

[ Build ]

CPU: Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell 8-Core 3.0GHz
Heatsink: H220-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit
GPU: ASUS R9295X2
MB: ASUS X99-DELUXE
Memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 2800
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2
Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply / PSU (Black) - EVGA 100-CK-1300-B9
SSD: (x2) SAMSUNG 850 Pro Series 512GB
Monitor: LG 34UM95-P
Monitor Arm: Ergotron 45214026 Articulating LCD Arm 30 lbs
Fans: 3 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fan
Bay 1: LiteOn DVD burner
Bay 2: SIIG JU-H40711-S1 4-Port USB 3.0 Bay Hub via 20pin Header
Keyboard: Das Keyboard Model S Professional - Quiet w/ Quiet Key Design - MX Red
Filters: DEMCiflex
1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Top Dust Filter
1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Rear Dust Filter (Small)
1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Rear Dust Filter (Large)
3 x Caselabs 120.1 Flex-Bay Grill Dust


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdood*
> 
> I have build fever like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Your Order Contains:
> 
> 3 x Flex-Bay 120.1 (120mm) Fan/Radiator Mount (pricing varies)
> (Fan Thickness: 25mm , Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
> 1 x Caster Kit
> 1 x SSD Mounting Kit
> (Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
> 1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Anti-Vibration
> (Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
> 1 x Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter
> (Color: Black (1-2 business days for processing))
> 1 x Merlin SM8 Case
> (Case Color: Black 3-5 business days for processing, Orientation: Standard, MB Door Style: Solid, Cable Side Door: Solid, Top Cover: Ventilated (Std), Top Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, Bottom Chassis Mount: Solid, PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Flex-Bay Covers: Ventilated ($10.00))
> 
> [ Build ]
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell 8-Core 3.0GHz
> Heatsink: H220-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit
> GPU: ASUS R9295X2
> MB: ASUS X99-DELUXE
> Memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 2800
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2
> Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply / PSU (Black) - EVGA 100-CK-1300-B9
> SSD: (x2) SAMSUNG 850 Pro Series 512GB
> Monitor: LG 34UM95-P
> Monitor Arm: Ergotron 45214026 Articulating LCD Arm 30 lbs
> Fans: 3 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fan
> Bay 1: LiteOn DVD burner
> Bay 2: SIIG JU-H40711-S1 4-Port USB 3.0 Bay Hub via 20pin Header
> Keyboard: Das Keyboard Model S Professional - Quiet w/ Quiet Key Design - MX Red
> Filters: DEMCiflex
> 1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Top Dust Filter
> 1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Rear Dust Filter (Small)
> 1 x CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Rear Dust Filter (Large)
> 3 x Caselabs 120.1 Flex-Bay Grill Dust


yet I'm trying to believe it, so tell me all about it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Nice build, you're doing almost the same as me. Going to put a 5960x, R9-295x2 and going to use either the x99WS, Deluxe or Rampage V if it's ever in stock. Going for 32gb Quad channel DDR4 though instead of 16, that'll leave 4 more slots open for a future upgrade. I am planning on adding one to two more 295x2's, once I get the pedestal and the 120mm top expansion cover for rad/fan mounting on top. I'm going to be stuffing a 560x140mm radiator and a 420x140mm radiator into the SMA8, one down in the lower compartment and the 420 in the flex bays. It's going to be so fun to do.


----------



## Nichismo

Damn, I wish I had Dominator Platz instead of my Vengeance


----------



## MocoIMO

Hopefully a interesting mATX x99 comes out by the time ddr4 starts to drop, time to start planning excuses for an upgrade again


----------



## cmdood




----------



## FrancisJF

No build log?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Nice cmdood, can't wait to see your build log when you throw it together! I'll start mine this week or coming week. I don't have too much to show other than the case and the radiator mounts that I receive tomorrow, but tomorrow is when I will be able to get an exact measurement from rad-mount to outer panel, though I have no doubt it's 30mm, which is what KC from CaseLabs said, with a 59mm distance from rad-mount to flex-bay covers. Not sure what the Flexbay radiator mount will do to that measurement, but tomorrow I will find out.

I've seen most people put their radiator on the main side, the same side as the open/window of their case. This is both aesthetically pleasing and helps with cable management, however you lose the ability to use your flexbays for a radiator, which is what I plan on doing, so I want to mount the 560mm on the far side. Normally you could mount a radiator uptop, and I've got a reverse layout which means extra room for doing so, however I have moved home to complete my degree (29 this December, it's not easy being home again, but I'm saving a TON of money) and I live in my room pretty much, my computer and desk are in my room and i don't have the space to have my case in the open, otherwise I probably would have gotten the larger STH10 and done a double 560mm UT60 fan setup. No, my computer goes under my desk, but this helps, as I've knocked bottles of water and glasses of beer (beer is not a fun one, lost a few keyboards because of it, fortunately they were all crappy razer rubber-domes, careful w/ the mechanical), and having it under the desk really helps reduce risk of well, losing the entire build haha. Once I get back out on my own in the next year I'll be getting the 120mm top extension and a pedestal.

For now though, I'm oging to try and shove a 45mm AlphaCool XT45 560mm in the lower chamber, and an AlphaCool UT60 420mm (3x140mm) in the in the front. If you've got suggestions or better options let me know, though I feel I've done a ton of research and at low fan RPMs from 600-1400RPM these are high end performers, and from what I've seen as far as tests and comparisons, though the XT45 starts to suffer a little at 2000 and above, keeps doing well. Now I want to have my fans on control, so I figure this will allow me to have them on low when the machine isn't crunching, whereas when I am doing things I am listening to music and don't mind the sound. However decent fans that don't whine, ones that perform well when undervolted are important, as I do sleep in the same room as the PC.


----------



## iBored

I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot and ask you guys to convince me to switch from my SM8 to an SMA8.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i am working with Frozenq on a res for a new case of mine ( the S3 ) and wondered how many people would be interested in one ? basically if you have the extended top the res would sit in the void ( around the fan/rad space ) with a fillport on top the one i am having designed will sit and feed directly to or from the rad and then idk yet where it will have the other port
> 
> also gonna see about a fillport on top let me / frozenq know if you are interested !
> 
> only downside the one i found is not a drop in so idk if it would fit one :/


hey Mega, sounds great. Do you have any pix?


----------



## Mega Man

not yet stuff gets here tomorrow ( or supposed to )


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot and ask you guys to convince me to switch from my SM8 to an SMA8.


dont do it!

SM8 owners unite!!


----------



## Wiz766

I would have gone SM8 if I didnt fall in love with the S8, love the horizontal mobo


----------



## afokke

great, now I am torn between the S8 and SM8


----------



## SortOfGrim

don't, get both


----------



## afokke

for a few minutes I had delusions of grandeur I was going to build the perfect system with two 360mm radiators in the bottom of an S8 before coming to my senses

does the S8 flex-bay configuration "120.3 mount" support a 360mm radiator? my original plans had a simple single 480mm in the top of an SM8 but now that I am aware of the S8's existence I can see that it will be more flexible. plus that top full window !!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> does the S8 flex-bay configuration "120.3 mount" support a 360mm radiator?


Indeed


----------



## stren

Who needs an S3 or an X2:










When you can put mitx in an SMH10










Don't worry it's temporary while I finish the tx10


----------



## VSG

Or just put it in the TX10:





Much room.


----------



## X-Nine

ROFL, that looks so insanely strange!


----------



## VSG

The board is actually smaller than the cutout:



I wasn't able to screw in the bottom right screw as you can see. Someone needing a PC farm can mod in a good 8-10 ITX systems in the case with I/O retained. Or you can just chuck in 15-20 ITX rigs in there


----------



## DRT-Maverick

You could call it "The Panda". Hehe

What are some good 25x140mm fans for an SMA8?


----------



## P206GTI

can I join ??? I got my TH-10A today !!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P206GTI*
> 
> can I join ??? I got my TH-10A today !!!


nice


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P206GTI*
> 
> can I join ??? I got my TH-10A today !!!


awesome! And what parts will go in? Build log?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Very nice case.







Like the color. Curious as well hardware and build log?


----------



## akira749

Hi Guys,

I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.

The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.

This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.

It will also free some space in my office










My question for you here is with which case?

So far I have 3 choices in mind.

Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.
> 
> The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.
> 
> This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.
> 
> It will also free some space in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you here is with which case?
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


If we are taking a poll on this I think that #3 is the right option.


----------



## fast_fate

Haven't seen much use of the S8 Tech Bench.

I've planned on this chassis about 6 months ago.


But only in the last week have I knocked something together, as the need arose to do some thermal testing.
She's no show rig that's for sure, but should prove to be a darn good workhorse.
95% complete - just more temp sensor to add for the air intake and outlet.
Final wet test complete, now to fire her up for the very first time.

*S8 Extended Tech Bench with MH10 Ped*
Rampage III Extreme
980X
2 x 7970 cards should provide the heat for some rad thermal tests.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.
> 
> The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.
> 
> This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.
> 
> It will also free some space in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you here is with which case?
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


Noooo! Ergo Proxy is awesome! And I sort-of used that build in my Hero Magnum.
So number 4, keep both, sell a liver and/or a kid and buy the TH10A!


----------



## afokke

does caselabs have a return policy lol. I'm definitely going to buy A caselabs case, but because they're so expensive I'm very afraid of finding an unexpected deal breaker or some other flaw. and very costly shipping as well. when I bought cases from Newegg I could always RMA with them easily.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Noooo! Ergo Proxy is awesome! And I sort-of used that build in my Hero Magnum.
> So number 4, keep both, sell a liver and/or a kid and buy the TH10A!


Sell a kid, they are money drains


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> does caselabs have a return policy lol. I'm definitely going to buy A caselabs case, but because they're so expensive I'm very afraid of finding an unexpected deal breaker or some other flaw. and very costly shipping as well. when I bought cases from Newegg I could always RMA with them easily.


I am not sure on that as you can customize them so well. From what I have heard/read about CaseLabs has awesome customer service when it comes to getting a case and helping if it got damaged or flawed during shipping.


----------



## Wiz766

Sorry for posting so much in here all of a sudden, this is a legit question.

I have a Gunmetal S8 with a window front and the 120.3 vented front.
I have lost about all the accessories or 5.25 mounts that come with the case?
I was planning on ordering the new front piece and cover so that I could mount 120.2 on the left isntead of the window. (I know what I need for that)
Could someone link me what I would need to convert the right side from 120.3 to 140.2 or 120.2 and the pieces I would need to mount a fan controller under it (Single slot - Lamptron CF525 or something good) and some blanking plates.

I hope all this makes sense. +Rep for the help


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Wish I could help you Wiz, I haven't owned an SM8 yet, though eventually I plan to. I will never buy another brand of computer case again, CaseLabs has a lifetime user now.

One question to all you caselab owners, not sure if I should throw it up as a seperate thread or not.... How do you feel about DEMCIFlex filters? How do they line up with your ventilation? Would you suggest getting custom fit or just going for one that's made for the case's specs? I want to get some filters for the bottom compartment.


----------



## Wiz766

It is the S8 (horizontal mobo) not SM8. Yeah I am a lifetime member as well now. I havent used those filters. I rawdog the air and clean once a month.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> does caselabs have a return policy lol. I'm definitely going to buy A caselabs case, but because they're so expensive I'm very afraid of finding an unexpected deal breaker or some other flaw. and very costly shipping as well. when I bought cases from Newegg I could always RMA with them easily.


No - unlike other manufacturers and resellers that keep stock CaseLabs are made to order and only made when you order. I wouldn't count on anything but selling at a loss. However if you were to order from a reseller it's possible they might let you restock (usually for a fee).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sorry for posting so much in here all of a sudden, this is a legit question.
> 
> I have a Gunmetal S8 with a window front and the 120.3 vented front.
> I have lost about all the accessories or 5.25 mounts that come with the case?
> I was planning on ordering the new front piece and cover so that I could mount 120.2 on the left isntead of the window. (I know what I need for that)
> Could someone link me what I would need to convert the right side from 120.3 to 140.2 or 120.2 and the pieces I would need to mount a fan controller under it (Single slot - Lamptron CF525 or something good) and some blanking plates.
> 
> I hope all this makes sense. +Rep for the help


In the option below, I volontarely omit one single flex-bay cover since you will have a fan controller filling the space.

*For the 120.2 option :*

1x 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
1x Flex-Bay cover - double ventilated
*For the 140.2 option :*

1x 140.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount
1x Flex-Bay Cover - Single Ventilated
For the fan controller you will need this : Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable


----------



## Wiz766

Akira, you're the man!

EDIT: Oh no, the money is flying out of my wallet and hitting the computer screen when I open CaseLabs website...


----------



## Wiz766

Is there a hardware rep or some one who works at CL online? I am trying ot place and order but it is only giving me the option to select local pick up in LA which definitely wont work when trying to ship to a DPO AE


----------



## P206GTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> awesome! And what parts will go in? Build log?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1513097/build-log-project-iris-caselabs-th10a-extreme-watercooling#post_22874972

Basically is a case upgrade with more cooling components, before i was using just one 360 rad for the cpu and 2 140 rads for the gpus, now i will go with 2 480 for the cpu 2 for 480 for gpus 1 280 for the mobo/ram and 1 120 or 240 rad for the aquaero hehe. With this case i have plenty of room to cool whatever i want







love it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there a hardware rep or some one who works at CL online? I am trying ot place and order but it is only giving me the option to select local pick up in LA which definitely wont work when trying to ship to a DPO AE


With such I think you need to email them at [email protected] and they'll be able to get an accurate quote relatively quickly ^_^


----------



## Wiz766

I had hit them up but I just realized that it was because it was going to a DPO. made my order shipping it home and my mom is then going to ship it to my post....military life


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am not sure on that as you can customize them so well. From what I have heard/read about CaseLabs has awesome customer service when it comes to getting a case and helping if it got damaged or flawed during shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No - unlike other manufacturers and resellers that keep stock CaseLabs are made to order and only made when you order. I wouldn't count on anything but selling at a loss. However if you were to order from a reseller it's possible they might let you restock (usually for a fee).


I thought as much







high risk high reward ~~~

I'm about to buy a white S8 let me hear y'alls affirmation


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I thought as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high risk high reward ~~~
> 
> I'm about to buy a white S8 let me hear y'alls affirmation


Do it! I bought my Gunmetal S8 and have never looked back! I will NEVER buy another name case again. CaseLabs for ATX and up, Parvum for mATX for me. Im serious though the S8 it gorgeous and well made









EDIT: Post a screen shot of the configuration you buy, when you buy it, not if.


----------



## afokke

I'd like it like this:



not 100% sure on the front window but I will certainly eventually water cool it, which is why I opted for the radiator mounts, and the front window seems like a nice place to showcase a res, though how I will mount it I don't know (I'd like to avoid unnecessary, extra pump/res mounting accessories entirely). is the right door the side the PSU is on? I don't want an XL window on that side, no need to see the cable mess.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I'd like it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% sure on the front window but I will certainly eventually water cool it, which is why I opted for the radiator mounts, and the front window seems like a nice place to showcase a res, though how I will mount it I don't know (I'd like to avoid unnecessary, extra pump/res mounting accessories entirely). is the right door the side the PSU is on? I don't want an XL window on that side, no need to see the cable mess.


Check out my build log on my S8, not the best or best pictures but I had two different res mounted in it using industrial velco with the front window. I am running air on mine now and ordered the vented front to add more fans vs the front window.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-caselabs-s8-katie


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Check out my build log on my S8, not the best or best pictures but I had two different res mounted in it using industrial velco with the front window. I am running air on mine now and ordered the vented front to add more fans vs the front window.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-caselabs-s8-katie


can you order a standalone front cover?

after staring at katie, I have some new ideas :O that res in the bottom is beautiful. I had been to post asking if there would be any problems with mounting that Photon 270/pump combo horizontally


----------



## Wiz766

Well thank you! I wouldn't recommend it. It seemed to make weird noises when completely horizontal so thats why I used that ghetto wedge, but still a complete pain in the rear.
If you look a few post back I posted a picture of what I just ordered. Vented front and chassis front for the 120.2 all to replace my front window.

I hope I help


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Well thank you! I wouldn't recommend it. It seemed to make weird noises when completely horizontal so thats why I used that ghetto wedge, but still a complete pain in the rear.
> If you look a few post back I posted a picture of what I just ordered. Vented front and chassis front for the 120.2 all to replace my front window.
> 
> I hope I help


yes, I read through the rest of the thread







I have also heard a lot about how filling XSPC's Photon reservoirs are a complete pain. maybe I'll just go with one of the EK combos then...still need to decide on radiator locations and window sizes. mainly the front cover and left side. I change my mind all the time and I don't have anything in front of me so I don't know what anything actually looks like.


----------



## Wiz766

I wouldnt recommend it, It was a complete pain and I mounted it with a ghetto rigged wedge for the angle. It also seemed to make weird noises horizontally (I think)

Yes you can, I actually just did. A few posts back you can see a screen shot cut out of what I just ordered. Front panel (vented and
I went with standard windows no vents on both side panels, I have a Scythe AP-15 as an exhaust for my HDD in there so it doesnt get toasty.
Yes that thing was a PAIN to fill... The EK I had mounted in the front window was SO easy to fill.
Dont forget a drain valve!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Soon...I'll have a beautiful case for my VII impact!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Wish I could help you Wiz, I haven't owned an SM8 yet, though eventually I plan to. I will never buy another brand of computer case again, CaseLabs has a lifetime user now.
> 
> One question to all you caselab owners, not sure if I should throw it up as a seperate thread or not.... How do you feel about DEMCIFlex filters? How do they line up with your ventilation? Would you suggest getting custom fit or just going for one that's made for the case's specs? I want to get some filters for the bottom compartment.


I have an SM8 with a 120.3 front radiator mount and bought a single DEMCIFlex 120.3 filter custom made for the SM8. It fits perfectly. I don't have the build done yet so I can't say how they perform yet.

I bought it from PPC's : for the SM8 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=37297

There are custom filters sets as well as single filters for many different cases including CaseLabs.









Mike


----------



## FrancisJF

Dual 360 rads fit in SM5.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Dual 360 rads fit in SM5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you put the doors on?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Have you put the doors on?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Soon...I'll have a beautiful case for my VII impact!


excluding the drop in and top thats the one i just bought ! ironically for the VII too!..... we have almost the same m8 and s3 *twilight zone theme*


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*


Did you flip the front chassis back around? I too was going to flip the front section so it was upside down, but the doors wouldn't close because the stand-offs were then in the wrong position.


----------



## FrancisJF

Yeah having the same problem where doors not in place but still kind of could close, top cover couldn't close either cause of the doors and front panel but I kind of worked it out by playing around with the case. Hmm does this also happen at the warehouse too when they order the case in reverse?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or just put it in the TX10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much room.


Honestly, this is just hilarious


----------



## X-Nine

I sent the logo off to Kevin a few days ago, there ARE some tweaks on it but looks really good. Sometimes I even impress myself!

I sustained a mild concussion yesterday at a working interview. One of the techs left a door to a cage open and when I stood up I went full force into it with my head. Hurt like hell! So I'm kind of just laying about watching movies today.

What's new in everyone else's world? Any fun new toys or CaseLabs gear?


----------



## stickg1

I drank a bunch of vodka and watched some football. That's about all I got. Oh, my dog has these weird scabs on her chest. Any ideas what that could be?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.
> 
> The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.
> 
> This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.
> 
> It will also free some space in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you here is with which case?
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


I personally think keeping the Sm8 and buying a pedestal is the most affordable option while also giving you the space you need for pretty much anything.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.
> 
> The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.
> 
> This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.
> 
> It will also free some space in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you here is with which case?
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


The TH10A is a beast of a case and IMO is still one of their best. I highly recommend it.









I mean, just look at it!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I sent the logo off to Kevin a few days ago, there ARE some tweaks on it but looks really good. Sometimes I even impress myself!
> 
> I sustained a mild concussion yesterday at a working interview. One of the techs left a door to a cage open and when I stood up I went full force into it with my head. Hurt like hell! So I'm kind of just laying about watching movies today.
> 
> What's new in everyone else's world? Any fun new toys or CaseLabs gear?


lots i just got a s3 and a new top and ped for your old M8









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


I'd love to see you get a TH10A and stuff it to the gills with stuff. If I had the money right now, I'd buy it and do just that.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking to decommission my "White Asylum" and my "Ergo Proxy" projects and sell everything.
> 
> The reason why??? Because those 2 builds are folding rigs and I'm looking at merging the power of those two in one rig.
> 
> This new rig would be X99 based with 4 GTX980.
> 
> It will also free some space in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you here is with which case?
> 
> So far I have 3 choices in mind.
> 
> Keep my White SM8 but add a pedestal and sell the Black SMH10
> Keep my Black SMH10 and sell the White SM8
> Buy a new TH10A and sell both cases


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If we are taking a poll on this I think that #3 is the right option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Noooo! Ergo Proxy is awesome! And I sort-of used that build in my Hero Magnum.
> So number 4, keep both, sell a liver and/or a kid and buy the TH10A!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sell a kid, they are money drains


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I personally think keeping the Sm8 and buying a pedestal is the most affordable option while also giving you the space you need for pretty much anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The TH10A is a beast of a case and IMO is still one of their best. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, just look at it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I'd love to see you get a TH10A and stuff it to the gills with stuff. If I had the money right now, I'd buy it and do just that.


Thanks guys!









From the look of it and also from the little poll I ran on another forum, the majority tends to go with the new case option.

I now have to brainstorm about it thanks!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I drank a bunch of vodka and watched some football. That's about all I got. Oh, my dog has these weird scabs on her chest. Any ideas what that could be?


Could be ringworm (transferable to humans), scabies, allergies (scratching too much) or lots of other issues... Should probably take her to a vet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I sent the logo off to Kevin a few days ago, there ARE some tweaks on it but looks really good. Sometimes I even impress myself!
> 
> I sustained a mild concussion yesterday at a working interview. One of the techs left a door to a cage open and when I stood up I went full force into it with my head. Hurt like hell! So I'm kind of just laying about watching movies today.
> 
> What's new in everyone else's world? Any fun new toys or CaseLabs gear?
> 
> 
> 
> lots i just got a s3 and a new top and ped for your old M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What's your address again? :b


----------



## Terminus14

So I'm wanting to buy a Mercury S5 before too long but I'm not quite satisfied with the color options. Say I wanted...blue. How would I go about that? I can't paint for **** and I've read that painting may mess with the tolerances of things going together properly on these cases.

Also, in the event that I end up just having to go with the available colors, how is the sheen on the black? Is it pretty flat? Not looking for anything glossy on this next build.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> So I'm wanting to buy a Mercury S5 before too long but I'm not quite satisfied with the color options. Say I wanted...blue. How would I go about that? I can't paint for **** and I've read that painting may mess with the tolerances of things going together properly on these cases.
> 
> Also, in the event that I end up just having to go with the available colors, how is the sheen on the black? Is it pretty flat? Not looking for anything glossy on this next build.


I'd say email them at [email protected] in order to discuss custom case colours. They have done a reasonable number of custom coated ones in the past. There is an additional cost, but the best option definitely is talking with them about such! ^_^


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> So I'm wanting to buy a Mercury S5 before too long but I'm not quite satisfied with the color options. Say I wanted...blue. How would I go about that? I can't paint for **** and I've read that painting may mess with the tolerances of things going together properly on these cases.
> 
> Also, in the event that I end up just having to go with the available colors, how is the sheen on the black? Is it pretty flat? Not looking for anything glossy on this next build.


The Black is very Flat and Rough IMO. I have a black Merlin SM8.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Black is very Flat and Rough IMO. I have a black Merlin SM8.


I'm almost curious if it's rougher than the Splatter Black (PWS 4344, a wrinkle finish) from Prismatic.


----------



## Terminus14

Thanks for all the info guys. A support email was one of the exact things I've been looking for.

That's good to hear about the black. I'm thinking a very dark blue and black water-cooled build in an S5 would be sexy


----------



## X-Nine

I'm not sure we can do any custom paint jobs at the moment. Custom work was put on hold indefinitely about 6 months ago due to our volume increasing (meaning no time to break down the paint booths to do custom colors).

We do offer our chassis in Primer grey so that users can have a local painter (or if they have the equipment, can paint themselves).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Black is very Flat and Rough IMO. I have a black Merlin SM8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost curious if it's rougher than the Splatter Black (PWS 4344, a wrinkle finish) from Prismatic.
Click to expand...

It's a lot smoother than that, it's kind of scratchy though...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> So I'm wanting to buy a Mercury S5 before too long but I'm not quite satisfied with the color options. Say I wanted...blue. How would I go about that? I can't paint for **** and I've read that painting may mess with the tolerances of things going together properly on these cases.
> 
> Also, in the event that I end up just having to go with the available colors, how is the sheen on the black? Is it pretty flat? Not looking for anything glossy on this next build.
> 
> 
> 
> The Black is very Flat and Rough IMO. I have a black Merlin SM8.
Click to expand...

I totally agree


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hope you like the review of the Magnum SMA8 I put up on the CL website XNine.







I'm obsessed with this thing, it's distracting me from my organic chem and physics HW.


----------



## henbone11

Does anyone know if 2 x 480mm radiators can fit on top of a TH10A case with enough room to run tubing down inside? I am planning a build around this case, but I can't find much about the specs of the top of the case. I do plan on getting the 120mm extended top fwiw. Thanks.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hope you like the review of the Magnum SMA8 I put up on the CL website XNine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with this thing, it's distracting me from my organic chem and physics HW.


I'll take a looksie!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'll take a looksie!


Apparently my dog got into some glue. It's not scabs at all, hahaha.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Yeah having the same problem where doors not in place but still kind of could close, top cover couldn't close either cause of the doors and front panel but I kind of worked it out by playing around with the case. Hmm does this also happen at the warehouse too when they order the case in reverse?


On the front and rear sections there is a "T" for top. This T needs to always be at the top no matter standard or reverse. If you are still having issues flip the front section around and that will fix everything.


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone know the Case Labs paint code for their Gunmetal color?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Can the TH10A option for a 140mm Fan at the rear IO and or front IO???

I am trying to move away from 120mm fans. If it allowed me to have 4.140 rads I would be all over it. It is doable at the moment as I have 4.120 rads in a Corsair 900D.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mega Man

it says in the description native 140 fan mounts, 0

either way ill keep my 120s

but you can mod them to take 140s


----------



## afokke

regarding the S8:

anyone know can a tube reservoir (I'm thinking specifically XSPC Photon) be mounted from the top of the bottom left compartment (where the HDD cages go)


----------



## X-Nine

I don't see why not. With enough modding and planning, anything can be done.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> regarding the S8:
> 
> anyone know can a tube reservoir (I'm thinking specifically XSPC Photon) be mounted from the top of the bottom left compartment (where the HDD cages go)


Well, my 270 Photon sits between the L-plate on the side of the case where the power supply and flex bays aren't located. I've wedged it between two pass throughs (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6949/ex-tub-168/Bitspower_G14_Thread_Female_Female_Pass-Through_Fitting_Fillport_-_Silver_BP-WTP-C04.html) and just used two male-male G1/4" extendenders. I can't really show you how it looks right now because I'm rebuilding all of my liquid cooling but I think I have a Facebook picture somewhere...

Right. Something like this:


So it's definately possible to place it there! The only problem is you have a VERY little room left after you place the res there. Mine is pretty much pressed into place and the drop-in thingy bulges up a tiny bit. I cut one of my pass throughs in half because it was too big since I just got one of the small male-male extenders (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10372/ex-tub-619/Bitspower_Mini_Dual_G14_Male_Male_Low_Profile_Fitting_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBWP-C42.html?id=sHHw52iw&mv_pc=362). It's extremely hard to even move it though, so it sits very stiffly. I had it in place on my four hour drive to Dreamhack.









Edit: Oh yeah, I used a fitting for making the fill cap G1/4" thread too. I found it on pure accident.







http://www.coolerkit.com/shop/xspc-m20-to-2754p.html


----------



## friskiest

I built a rig for my girlfriend in a white S3 with leftover parts I had laying around.

Original plans were to add blue dye to the white pastel, but she hasn't made up her mind yet.

What do you guys think?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I built a rig for my girlfriend in a white S3 with leftover parts I had laying around.
> 
> Original plans were to add blue dye to the white pastel, but she hasn't made up her mind yet.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Personally I would keep the coolant white. I think it looks good like this!

The only thing is the red on the SSD's


----------



## Asus11

Hey guys

thinking of buying a S3 and getting rid of my current Rig

& doing something abit special

anything I need to know about the case in particular


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> thinking of buying a S3 and getting rid of my current Rig
> 
> & doing something abit special
> 
> anything I need to know about the case in particular


Yes. It was engineered out of love.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Nice! Personally I would keep the coolant white. I think it looks good like this!
> 
> The only thing is the red on the SSD's


I know! I might have to cover that somehow.
However when the door is on, its nowhere to be seen


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes. It was engineered out of love.


can I get a quote for shipping to UK for the S3?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes. It was engineered out of love.
> 
> 
> 
> can I get a quote for shipping to UK for the S3?
Click to expand...

Please contact [email protected] for a shipping quote. I'm three states away from HQ and don't handle any of the shipping/orders for the company.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can I get a quote for shipping to UK for the S3?


I am actually selling my s3 as im looking at getting a bigger caselabs









(im in the UK)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> I am actually selling my s3 as im looking at getting a bigger caselabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im in the UK)


any pictures?

what can it take because im thinking of doing a watercooling setup


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> any pictures?
> 
> what can it take because im thinking of doing a watercooling setup


Shall pm you as dont want to clog up the thread


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I know! I might have to cover that somehow.
> However when the door is on, its nowhere to be seen


If it's not visible with the panels on then you don't have to mod it









....unless you really want to


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone know the Case Labs paint code for their Gunmetal color?




http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/river-stone/


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes. It was engineered out of love.


How exactly would that work? Or too NSFW for public forums?


----------



## X-Nine

Little bit of column A, little bit of column B...


----------



## Shrak

So two columns eh?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If it's not visible with the panels on then you don't have to mod it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....unless you really want to


Yesssss feed the OCD it makes you stronger!

I dread to think how much I spent on fancying up the parts that will be behind closed doors (except for when I take the panels off to show off my frisky pumps)


----------



## MocoIMO

My SM5 arrived today & my Buildlog


----------



## X-Nine

Congrats and thank you Mocol!


----------



## Panther Al

Quick question for someone that might have the info handy:

On the TX series, when you mount the side 480 rad bracket and rad, do you still have room to mount anything in the flex bays? Or rather, how much space do you have?


----------



## VSG

Depends on the rad and fans used + flexbay device in question, what were you thinking of?


----------



## Panther Al

Looking at an AMS 480 - and some blocked HDD's - eying the Aquacomputer ones. Trying to make pencil plans ahead of time to get a good feel for what I want to do and more importantly, can do. Yes, don't need to block a HDD but... why not aim for overkill?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm having difficulty finding the right size (black m3-0.5mm x 8mm FLANGED) screws... Hard to figure out how to mount the rad+fans onto the radmount atm. Going to go silver D:


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Haven't been added yet to the list but here's another photo:


----------



## Wiz766

Is that the SM8?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is that the *SMA8*?


Fixed


----------



## Wiz766

Thanks! Part of me wishes I got that or the SM8 instead of the S8


----------



## FrancisJF

I am still happy with my SM5.







I wish I owned the SMA8 too but I like matx and itx.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Looking at an AMS 480 - and some blocked HDD's - eying the Aquacomputer ones. Trying to make pencil plans ahead of time to get a good feel for what I want to do and more importantly, can do. Yes, don't need to block a HDD but... why not aim for overkill?


You should be ok if you have the end tanks towards the back and set the radiator so that the blank part in the rad mount is towards the front (TX10 is way longer than a 480mm rad, 560 fits in better).


----------



## Wiz766

Just curious here, but has anyone seen what a Swiftech H220-X hooked up to the top of an S8 looks like? I was thinking about getting it but not sure since it has that small viewing window?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is that the SM8?


Close, it's the SMA8, a little bigger than the SM8, has a divider and bottom compartment.


----------



## Kimir

It looks so small in your picture, when it's actually not.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

The giant stack of 140mm fans look like 120mm fans lol.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You should be ok if you have the end tanks towards the back and set the radiator so that the blank part in the rad mount is towards the front (TX10 is way longer than a 480mm rad, 560 fits in better).


Sweet. Thanks a bunch mate.


----------



## VSG

I would confirm that with dimensions of everything before going with it


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My 2nd Caselabs case is on the way, bought a Gunmetal Grey + Black interior Mercury S5 + pedestal, should be getting it in a week or two. Not gonna build straight away as I'm awaiting an Asus ROG X99 mATX board the the release of AMD's 390X.....


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My 2nd Caselabs case is on the way, bought a Gunmetal Grey + Black interior Mercury S5 + pedestal, should be getting it in a week or two. Not gonna build straight away as I'm awaiting an Asus ROG X99 mATX board the the release of AMD's 390X.....


You're going to be waiting for a while then. RVG isn't coming out any time soon. Congrats on the case though


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> You're going to be waiting for a while then. RVG isn't coming out any time soon. Congrats on the case though


Thanks....and I ain't in any rush. Since the 390X is expected out first half of next year, I am giving myself 7 to 9 months to get all the parts before I can start building. This is gonna be my first mATX build though, so I'm somewhat stoked...


----------



## Ragsters

Can you guys help me figure out how I'm going to crossfire my video cards? I cant think of a clean loop while adding a second card. I am willing to remove the South Bridge block to make things easier.


----------



## Asus11

can a ax1200i fit into an S3?


----------



## cmdood

Was hoping to show the finished build today but after working with Asus this morning it was determined that my Motherboard (Asus X99 Deluxe) was DOA. Thankfully I'm still able to RMA in time with Newegg.

Only the Power and Reset buttons on the MB would light up and nothing would kick on even after an hour of troubleshooting and this is my 8th build to date. Sad but will see what happens with the replacement board.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can you guys help me figure out how I'm going to crossfire my video cards? I cant think of a clean loop while adding a second card. I am willing to remove the South Bridge block to make things easier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been there, done that. Removing the chipset block will help tremendously.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Been there, done that. Removing the chipset block will help tremendously.


It almost seems like I need to change out my top 480 for a 360 rad to make things look clean.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hey XNine, I was putting together my radiator/fan setup and hooking it to the 560mm rad-mount and noticed something- the side-mounted radiator mount doesn't have port-holes cut in it like the flexbay radiator mount has (You know the U'shaped cut-outs near the top and bottom, so closed ports can line up flush? If those were cut into the inside part of the radiator mount, alphacool and multi-port radiators would fit better (flush against the radmount). Currently the radmount is pressed against the ports so I have a 1.5-2mm gap between the radiator and the rad-mount. Other than that the radmount is extremely sturdy.



I'll probably make a post in the forum for suggestions.


----------



## VSG

Just get a 4-5mm gasket or use a file on the rad mounts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey XNine, I was putting together my radiator/fan setup and hooking it to the 560mm rad-mount and noticed something- the side-mounted radiator mount doesn't have port-holes cut in it like the flexbay radiator mount has (You know the U'shaped cut-outs near the top and bottom, so closed ports can line up flush? If those were cut into the inside part of the radiator mount, alphacool and multi-port radiators would fit better (flush against the radmount). Currently the radmount is pressed against the ports so I have a 1.5-2mm gap between the radiator and the rad-mount. Other than that the radmount is extremely sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably make a post in the forum for suggestions.


i plus one this woluldnt take time to redesign and imo they look better


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just get a 4-5mm gasket or use a file on the rad mounts.


What I'm suggesting isn't to fix mine, mine is how it is. My suggestion is for future buyers of the rad-mount. I don't think many people want to self-cut or file down a beautiful piece of aluminum, especially considering it affects everyone mounting a 560mm with an Alphacool.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> What I'm suggesting isn't to fix mine, mine is how it is. My suggestion is for future buyers of the rad-mount. I don't think many people want to self-cut or file down a beautiful piece of aluminum, especially considering it affects everyone mounting a 560mm with an Alphacool.


Yeah, I saw your thread in the Caselabs section and I agree there. But my post was for this particular mount which didn't make it in time for any possible future changes


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey XNine, I was putting together my radiator/fan setup and hooking it to the 560mm rad-mount and noticed something- the side-mounted radiator mount doesn't have port-holes cut in it like the flexbay radiator mount has (You know the U'shaped cut-outs near the top and bottom, so closed ports can line up flush? If those were cut into the inside part of the radiator mount, alphacool and multi-port radiators would fit better (flush against the radmount). Currently the radmount is pressed against the ports so I have a 1.5-2mm gap between the radiator and the rad-mount. Other than that the radmount is extremely sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably make a post in the forum for suggestions.


Very interesting. I'll bring this up with Jim and Kevin. I can't promise a change in the design or how quickly it would happen if it did with all the things going in right now, but it's definitely worth bringing up to them.

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## fast_fate

It's a known compatability issue...
It used to be that just a couple of rad designs were affected, but now with so many more rads have ports on both sides of the tanks.......
It could be time to reconsider a design change.

It would be great if CaseLabs could engineer a solution into the side rad mounts to accommodate fitting of rads with ports on both sides of the tank.
Problem is that each rad manufacturer seems to have the ports in different locations....
making a universal cut out size much harder to achieve because with current mount design there is not too much material left for strength after the cut out for the ports has been done.

As an example here's a modified side mount done for an Alphacool rad...
Notice how close to the vertical "rail" the cut outs have to be, now imagine larger cut outs to accomodate different rad's port locations.
The bracket could be left compromised for strength if too much material was taken away to allow for more/all rad port locations.

*EDIT -* I think the solution lies in taking away some of the width on the screw mount section and adding it to where the cut outs have to be....
giving the required material for universal cut outs to be incorporated.


----------



## VSG

Most side rad mounts have that niggle I believe, not just the 560s. I know all my 480 side mounts have no cutouts here either.


----------



## friskiest

Neither did my 360s.

I just took a dremel to them, then a file and then some black touch up paint


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I may try cutting and painting my Rad-mount like that sometime. For now:


----------



## NoDoz

SO many nice cases here. I cant wait to get a caselabs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Neither did my 360s.
> 
> I just took a dremel to them, then a file and then some black touch up paint


What did you use on the dremel to get the roud cuts?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What did you use on the dremel to get the roud cuts?


I didn't round them actually, I went for a rectangular cutout.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Structurally it made little difference tbh. They are still sturdy.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I may try cutting and painting my Rad-mount like that sometime. For now:


I mentioned to you in your post/thread you started "My Idea for a Dual Radiator loop", that it might be a good idea to have a gasket for your rad or hand make one; unfortuneately, you never ack my post., maybe you never read it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I can't find a decent gasket for the Alphacool.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I can't find a decent gasket for the Alphacool.


Go to the hobby shop and find black foam sheets about 2-4 mm thick and hand cutout the material. Since it will be black, the details isnt noticable. Take out the rad and draw a template, its easy.


----------



## Nichismo

Few new pics I snapped earlier. Ive scratched up my PSU mounting bar pretty bad, so I contacted CL about ordering a new one. I was thinking of getting one thats painted Gunmetal. Thoughts?










I know those gaping holes in the back of the chassis looked bad, so I covered them up


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Few new pics I snapped earlier. Ive scratched up my PSU mounting bar pretty bad, so I contacted CL about ordering a new one. I was thinking of getting one thats painted Gunmetal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those gaping holes in the back of the chassis looked bad, so I covered them up


Really nice plumbing! Those 90 deg. fittings looks like Bitspower. Question and a little off-topic but those bitspower 90 fittings; will they support primochilll tubing with primochilll compression fittings? Primochilll fittings ('Rigid Ghost Compression Fittings' -- knurled part) are ~24 mm in diameter. I am worried that these big compression knobs might interfere/touch with each other on a tight 90 deg fitting.... thanks in advance.


----------



## afokke

I'm looking at DEMCiflex filters for an S8, a double and triple 120mm one for the front cover. has anyone ordered filters for these? I'm wondering if double/triple 120mm *I/D* or *O/D* is a better fit for the two fan areas at the front.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I'm looking at DEMCiflex filters for an S8, a double and triple 120mm one for the front cover. has anyone ordered filters for these? I'm wondering if double/triple 120mm *I/D* or *O/D* is a better fit for the two fan areas at the front.


Neither. They do have custom filters made for CaseLabs Fex Bays - I have this one for a triple.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-filter-for-caselabs-120-3-flex-bay.html

The fit is almost perfect!

Look here for more...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demcifilters-custom

Mike


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Neither. They do have custom filters made for CaseLabs Fex Bays - I have this one for a triple.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-filter-for-caselabs-120-3-flex-bay.html
> 
> The fit is almost perfect!
> 
> Look here for more...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demcifilters-custom
> 
> Mike


cool

what about the 120.2 on the front left of the S8? will a 120.2 flex bay filter work for that too


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Check out their case list for CaseLabs:

http://www.demcifilter.com/c58/CASELABS.aspx

They have a decent selection, and if you Can't find your case, grab some calipers or a measuring tape and do some measurements. The calipers help though because you can really get it sized to the mm, and have a custom filter made (which costs on parr with their pre-made filters, you'll spend $24 give or take a dollar on a 560mm custom filter).


----------



## afokke

they don't make any specifically for an S8

but I would think that sizes/dimensions would be consistent across CaseLabs' lineup so I'm presuming that it will fit


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Neither. They do have custom filters made for CaseLabs Fex Bays - I have this one for a triple.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-filter-for-caselabs-120-3-flex-bay.html
> 
> The fit is almost perfect!
> 
> Look here for more...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demcifilters-custom
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> what about the 120.2 on the front left of the S8? will a 120.2 flex bay filter work for that too
Click to expand...

Yes it will, as long as it has the flex-bay system it should fit...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> they don't make any specifically for an S8
> 
> but I would think that sizes/dimensions would be consistent across CaseLabs' lineup so I'm presuming that it will fit


If anything is interchangeable with other cases, (like the vented panels), they will be identical yes.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I may try cutting and painting my Rad-mount like that sometime. For now:


NOCTUA MASTER RACE


----------



## Luby521

May I join the club?
This is my M8 build, not finish yet.


----------



## Nichismo

Nice! and Welcome









Really diggin the parallel SLI setup with the extra supports. With those and the reverse ATX layout, you know your PCI slots are 100% stress free









Also noticed the pre-mixed Mayhems Ice white....

that makes two of us.

Do you plan to ever add the MOSFETs into the loop?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Few new pics I snapped earlier. Ive scratched up my PSU mounting bar pretty bad, so I contacted CL about ordering a new one. I was thinking of getting one thats painted Gunmetal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those gaping holes in the back of the chassis looked bad, so I covered them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice plumbing! Those 90 deg. fittings looks like Bitspower. Question and a little off-topic but those bitspower 90 fittings; will they support primochilll tubing with primochilll compression fittings? Primochilll fittings ('Rigid Ghost Compression Fittings' -- knurled part) are ~24 mm in diameter. I am worried that these big compression knobs might interfere/touch with each other on a tight 90 deg fitting.... thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Not the ones he's using. I think BP is releasing some that will be compatible with Primochill's tubing, but honestly, go with the E22 tube or similar size. The fittings he's using in his build are for rigid tubing only, and they are wonderful. I got mine at PPC: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-bitspower-g1-4-black-sparkle-enhance-multi-link-for-acrylic-tube-od-12mm.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-silver-shining-enhance-90-degree-dual-multi-link-adapter.html


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not the ones he's using. I think BP is releasing some that will be compatible with Primochill's tubing, but honestly, go with the E22 tube or similar size. The fittings he's using in his build are for rigid tubing only, and they are wonderful. I got mine at PPC: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-bitspower-g1-4-black-sparkle-enhance-multi-link-for-acrylic-tube-od-12mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-silver-shining-enhance-90-degree-dual-multi-link-adapter.html


yup, we chatted a little bit and I told him that I personally am fanatic about Bitspower fittings, especially 12mm Black Sparkle (however the new 16mm tubing and fittings have shown to be pretty stunning too), and judging by the constant sporadic stock status of them on FrozenCPU and PPCS, other people seem to agree. the damn 90 degree adapters with c47's sell like hotcakes.

At this point, I have no problem dropping whatever moolah needed to load up on fittings for a new loop. Ignorance is bliss as they say, and I dont think ill ever use anything else.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not the ones he's using. I think BP is releasing some that will be compatible with Primochill's tubing, but honestly, go with the E22 tube or similar size. The fittings he's using in his build are for rigid tubing only, and they are wonderful. I got mine at PPC: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-bitspower-g1-4-black-sparkle-enhance-multi-link-for-acrylic-tube-od-12mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-silver-shining-enhance-90-degree-dual-multi-link-adapter.html
> 
> 
> 
> yup, we chatted a little bit and I told him that I personally am fanatic about Bitspower fittings, especially 12mm Black Sparkle (however the new 16mm tubing and fittings have shown to be pretty stunning too), and judging by the constant sporadic stock status of them on FrozenCPU and PPCS, other people seem to agree. the damn 90 degree adapters with c47's sell like hotcakes.
> 
> At this point, I have no problem dropping whatever moolah needed to load up on fittings for a new loop. Ignorance is bliss as they say, and I dont think ill ever use anything else.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had bought PPC out of their fittings earlier this year when they had them, lol. There's absolutely no wiggle between the tube and these fittings, they are fantastic.

Aslo, you may wanna check out our FB page... :b


----------



## Nichismo

xD ^^^

Im grinning from ear to ear.

Thanks for the shout out!!

and the awesome alumineeum powder coated mega chassis of housed super overclocked goodness you have provided me with









... and I must say im suprised no one else has mentioned the upside down badges at the front of my Rig. Haha

Is there a way to order a new one?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> xD ^^^
> 
> Im grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out!!
> 
> and the awesome alumineeum powder coated mega chassis of housed super overclocked goodness you have provided me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I must say im suprised no one else has mentioned the upside down badges at the front of my Rig. Haha
> 
> Is there a way to order a new one?


No problemo.









Yeah, just email [email protected]


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> xD ^^^
> 
> Im grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out!!
> 
> and the awesome alumineeum powder coated mega chassis of housed super overclocked goodness you have provided me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I must say *im suprised no one else has mentioned the upside down badges at the front of my Rig*. Haha
> 
> Is there a way to order a new one?


oh yeah, I see it now.








lovely build, I really like the parallel tubes. How are your temps?


----------



## afokke

okay, I just dropped $471 on an S8 and will need to drop another $38 for two fan filters

I must have gone crazy...


----------



## Mega Man

no, you just learned to take pride in your builds


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> okay, I just dropped $471 on an S8 and will need to drop another $38 for two fan filters
> 
> I must have gone crazy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, you just learned to take pride in your builds


^ ....This.... ^


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh yeah, I see it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely build, I really like the parallel tubes. How are your temps?


They are pretty solid, right around what I expected given the hardware used. I do honestly notice a slight increase overall however compared to all my last configurations, as this is the first time ive ever used a dual, dedicated component LC setup. But then again, I also removed my EK XTC 240 rad, which was 64mm thick and performed pretty darn good. Overall, the dual loop setup is more pleasing to me aesthetically, and was alot easier to plan and design, and also im assuming it will be much easier for me to bleed either of them if I need in the future.

For my CPU, under 100% loaded peak performance, its using 1.308 volts at 4504mhz. I most commonly benchmark with Cinebench r15, AIDA64 and PCmark7 for my CPU, among some games. I just ran a quick CB r15 test and my average temperature across all 6 cores was 66c, with the hottest core maxing out at 73c and the coolest core only hitting 59c. When I go into absolute power saving, low speed state, the CPU idle temps can get very low, I had one core hit 16c earlier.

Heres a SS I just took upon finishing the r15 bench:



as for my graphics cards, they seem to be running at typical LC temps. I have them running at stock speed currently, so I havnt really concerned myself at all with monitoring the temps. But I doubt they ever climb past 50c


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Most components are now showing improvements with low temps and more power. Will CaseLabs update cases so that low profile radiators will fit perfectly? Monster radiators maybe the thing of the past if tech continues to improve temp/power.

I guess the X2 might be a test to get a feel with the PC community.


----------



## Mega Man

I hope they don't.

I Like the aesthetics of thick rads. You want small ones go sff


----------



## afokke

what exactly are the dimensions of a 120.2/3/4 flex-bay? I don't think they are exactly 240/360/480mm are they?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

No they're designed to fit 140mm, the flex bays are pretty much extraly 140mm ID wide.


----------



## afokke

oh of course...that makes sense. is the 120.2 mount on the front left of the S8 a more precise 240mm?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No they're designed to fit 140mm, the flex bays are pretty much extraly 140mm ID wide.


Actually they are 147mm outside and 145mm inside dimension.

The 120.1, 120.2, 120.3 and 120.4 are meant to fit 120mm. The 120 before the .1, .2, .3, .4 kind of gives it away doesn't it?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

The Flexbay itself will hold up to 140mm fans and radiators. If you purchase a rad-mount meant for 120 then yes you're stuck with 120mm, because that's where the drill holes line up, but the flexbay is capable of holding a 140mm, and as such is 5.25" wide or about 140mm (Well, like you said 147mm, I went out and measured it with my calipers) width for external width of bay devices and rads. 140mm fans will fit comfortably in the front bays without touching the flexbay mount sides.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> what exactly are the dimensions of a 120.2/3/4 flex-bay? I don't think they are exactly 240/360/480mm are they?


Yes they are meant to fit 240mm - 360mm - 480mm rads!


----------



## sdmf74

I have a Merlin SM8 and I am getting ready to buy an Asus ROG Front Base. Does anyone know if the MAC-159 Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD
Will work to mount it?

Also if anyone else has a front base and the SM8, are the cords (ROG ext. & Audio) long enough without trying to find extensions?


----------



## afokke

not to sound impatient but does white paint really take two weeks or longer to process? I've become rather used to shipping estimates being longer than actual shipping time.


----------



## Panther Al

In this case yes:

They powedercoat the parts, and switching to white can take a powder line hours to do since you have to clean the entire system spotless between colours. By adding a few weeks, what they are doing is building up white orders, so they can run them all at once when they have reached a certain level to cut down on down time for the paint line.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> In this case yes:
> 
> They powedercoat the parts, and switching to white can take a powder line hours to do since you have to clean the entire system spotless between colours. By adding a few weeks, what they are doing is building up white orders, so they can run them all at once when they have reached a certain level to cut down on down time for the paint line.


This ^

At one point we were considering removing white altogether due to the extensive process and downtime it took to convert from black to white. Due to feedback we received from everyone, we were able to accommodate white by allowing white orders to accumulate and then doing them all in one shot. This enabled us to still offer white (and gunmetal, which also requires a complete conversion).

I know its not much fun to wait for new goodies, but, in the end, I think you'll love it even more when you get your new case that was built to your order.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> not to sound impatient but does white paint really take two weeks or longer to process? I've become rather used to shipping estimates being longer than actual shipping time.


Dont worry, being impatient while waiting for your Caselabs case is a 100% unavoidable and totally normal symptom









...and all the wait, even if it was doubled, is totally worth it. Especially for a white SM8


----------



## Asus11

not sure what colour to pick.. i think its got to be black, the grey doesn't look that great, unless it looks better in real

hmmm


----------



## Luby521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Nice! and Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really diggin the parallel SLI setup with the extra supports. With those and the reverse ATX layout, you know your PCI slots are 100% stress free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also noticed the pre-mixed Mayhems Ice white....
> 
> that makes two of us.
> 
> Do you plan to ever add the MOSFETs into the loop?


Thanks for ur kind words








I dont think watercooled MOSFETs worth it since I dont plan on overclocking the cpu a lot, so maybe not unless I can grab a used waterblock for cheap








Anyways, my build is finished, dont know if I should change all outter panel to white or not.
http://s943.photobucket.com/user/ba...C-454F-ACCA-4C9DACAA8041_zpsqu6xbvnt.jpg.html


----------



## Pheozero

Gunmetal looks amazing IMO, although one of my favorite colors is dark grey so my opinion might be a bit biased









I think my next case will have to be a two-tone Gunmetal exterior/White interior.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Gunmetal looks amazing IMO, although one of my favorite colors is dark grey so my opinion might be a bit biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my next case will have to be a two-tone Gunmetal exterior/White interior.


show a picture, im days away from ordering, its going to cost me alot so would be good to get the best choice


----------



## MocoIMO

Nearly finished my SM5, just waiting on a few minor parts. Gunmetal FTW


----------



## CaliLife17

Just put together my first Watercooling rig in a 900D, which i thought would be big enough, but now i have that itch. I think im going to upgrade to an Magnum STH10 and throw in a couple more rads (right now have 2x GTX Nemesis 480).

Since i will be buying 2-3x980 Classifieds, and having to drain my loop anyways, I figured that would be a good excuse to upgrade to this guy as well.








Plus this will allow me to take my case off my desk, and put it on a plate with wheels. This will free up space on my desk and work out well (plus the case will be a little taller than my desk)

Looking for some input on a few of the options i can choose from on the STH10

1.) If everything is watercooled, is there really any advantage to a reverse ATX setup? I have seen the arguments for non-standard ATX orientations for air cooling, but for watercooling, i don't see if there would be any performance gains.

2.)I was thinking of doing the 2x 480's on the top, and putting 2x GTX Nemesis 360's on the bottom (will also have 1x AX1500i down there, hence no 480 rads) Is it better to have the fan cutouts to the middle section, and move air between them, or would it be better to isolate the middle section and have the Rads separated. (or Any reason not to get the cutout, and just use the cover plate instead)

3.)For the PCI brackets area, does it matter if i go mesh or Fan holes with plate? I was thinking if I separate the Rads and block those off, might as well go mesh to get a little airflow in there.

4.)What do people use for Reservoir mounting points? Do people just drill there own? I dont see many options, so I figured people make there own.

If anyone has any advice when it comes to working with an STH10 I welcome it all.

Thanks for help!


----------



## VSG

1) No performance difference, merely an aesthetics choice. It could also help/complicate the loop layout.

2) I would isolate the motherboard section myself, but getting the cutouts with the cover section will give you both options

3) Go mesh unless your cards still need more airfow for memory VRMs or such (780Ti Classified blocks don't fully cover all the VRMs and airflow there helped). Even so, you can just strap a fan onto the PCB when benching (if applicable).

4) Drilling is best- you get to choose what reservoir/mounting you want to go with and also the location.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 1) No performance difference, merely an aesthetics choice. It could also help/complicate the loop layout.
> 
> 2) I would isolate the motherboard section myself, but getting the cutouts with the cover section will give you both options
> 
> 3) Go mesh unless your cards still need more airfow for memory VRMs or such (780Ti Classified blocks don't fully cover all the VRMs and airflow there helped). Even so, you can just strap a fan onto the PCB when benching (if applicable).
> 
> 4) Drilling is best- you get to choose what reservoir/mounting you want to go with and also the location.


Thanks VSG! Always quick to respond, and have been very helpfull.

and of course i have another question









Right now i have 2x D5's in a dual EK top. since I will be adding 2x more GTX Nemesis 360 Rads (would go 480 but i dont think they will fit with PSU), are those going to be powerful enough to power through 4 rads, 2-3gpus, and 1 CPU, or do i need to start looking into doing 2 loops? 1 for GPU's, and 1 for CPU's, each with their own pump and Res?


----------



## VSG

I don't see the point of having a custom loop just for the CPU alone tbh, I will be testing restriction of the GTX 560 and GTS 480 among other rads soon that may also help make a decision.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

How do you guys mount your pumps and radiators? I fear taking a drill to my $700 case investment.


----------



## Pheozero

Depends. I'd use a drill because that's what replacement panels are for.

But right now, I'm using a UN 120 mount off of the rad in the flex-bay.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't see the point of having a custom loop just for the CPU alone tbh, I will be testing restriction of the GTX 560 and GTS 480 among other rads soon that may also help make a decision.


Cant wait for this review! I have i think a month till the Classy's come out. Plus shipping/wait time on the Case Labs case, and hopefully EK has blocks out for the Classy's on day one.

Unlike my last build, i will have a operational desktop so i wont be nearly as impatient when doing this build.


----------



## Luby521

I'm using 3M tape to mount the pump/ pump top/ res combo on the floor. Works fine


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Depends. I'd use a drill because that's what replacement panels are for.
> 
> But right now, I'm using a UN 120 mount off of the rad in the flex-bay.


Ah good point, I can snag an accessory mounting plate (or just use one of the fan-cover plates as a mounting plate) and not worry about having to drill the actual frame.


----------



## VSG

How do you think the accessory mounting plate is held in place though?









3M industrial velcro will hold just about anything but getting the velcro off is not very easy either.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Pre-drilled holes already on the case?


----------



## VSG

Only in the newer cases where it is a stock option, but in most cases I would rather drill myself and choose the location than be restricted to pre-located choices. Most reservoirs use an M3/M4/6-32 size thread for mounting so a couple of small holes isn't a biggie- especially when the mounts on most reservoirs are flexible in height.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I was hoping I could mount the mounting plate, and have the drilled holes in the mounting plate. If my case were gunmetal grey you wouldn't notice silver drill-holes as much, but since it's solid black drilling is noticeable.


----------



## VSG

Black sharpie or LET, and no one will know. M4/6-32 holes are very small! Just take your time, measure a hundred times to be sure and drill on.


----------



## afokke

aahhh I should have made an account during checkout instead of checking out as a guest


----------



## Nichismo

Well guys, I finally went and took action on my horrible cable management (or lack thereof) and horrible cables themselves.

I cant believe how time consuming it was trying to unplug all the current cables and replug in the nicer ones and organize them to look nice. I had so many minor issues/tedious issues arise that drove me crazy, and in the end the job still didnt really look that good! at least not compared to so many I see nowadays, especially the boutique builders like Singularity or Maingear. I can only imagine the process and patience it must take for their level of cable configurations....

The last thing I want to do is a change in the lighting. The LED tubes im using are decent, but they are too bright and aggressive without any flare or flavor. Im probably going to get a pair of Darkside dimmable UV reactive LEDs, with the RGB controller. Ill hook it to my Aquaero and then ill be able to dim the lights, or change several different colors, and turn them on/off with my Aquaero remote


----------



## sdmf74

Looks like you have the same issue as I do, its the thinner PSU cables, Are those corsair or evga cables by chance? they are just difficult to make look neat in my opinion.

I use phobya leds & RGB controller, the Darkside dimmable RGB setup looks similar and possibly better


----------



## theirlaw

I have a question which is S8 specific but is somewhat general as far as cooling goes.

I'd like to transition my watercooled Silverstone FT02 build to one of the Mercury series cases. I don't envision myself dropping down to an mATX or ITX board, so the S8 is what I've been eyeing up.

Let's say I mounted a triple 120mm radiator in the lower half of the case and had no fans on the top half of the case taking in or blowing out air. What kind of impact could I expect as far as temperatures? The major components are obviously going to have water blocks, but would there be any concerns as far as the general temperature inside the top half of the case with no movement of air?

If it was an issue, I gather the best way to combat it would be to utilize positive pressure and filter off the intake to avoid having dust entering the case.

Just looking for some feedback


----------



## X-Nine

In my experience, you always want fans exhausting off the heat from inside. Dust is always going to be a problem unless you build a case inside a vacuum chamber.

Most people just grab a datavac and do a monthly cleaning.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In my experience, you always want fans exhausting off the heat from inside. Dust is always going to be a problem unless you build a case inside a vacuum chamber.
> 
> Most people just grab a datavac and do a monthly cleaning.


Monthly? lol. Low FPI rads FTW


----------



## VSG

Or just connect every single rad via quick disconnect and take it out for dusting!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In my experience, you always want fans exhausting off the heat from inside. Dust is always going to be a problem unless you build a case inside a vacuum chamber.
> 
> Most people just grab a datavac and do a monthly cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Monthly? lol. Low FPI rads FTW
Click to expand...

Doesn't help in dusty Colorado, with dogs and carpet to boot, monthly cleaning is a good habit to have.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Monthly? lol. Low FPI rads FTW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or just connect every single rad via quick disconnect and take it out for dusting!


best combo evar!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Doesn't help in dusty Colorado, with dogs and carpet to boot, monthly cleaning is a good habit to have.


Ah yeah... pets forgot about them


----------



## inlandchris

Fan intake filters like the kind used in fish tanks plus same material only thinner on the exhaust rads so dust doesnt lay on the rads. Change filters depends on dusty conditions. Keep computer presurized by having more intake fans than exhaust fans and seal up the case for presure leaks. Then, dust cleaning is kept to a minimun; mine, 2 years now and no dust cleaning and I have a dusty conditon here with house contructions and large rice fields galore.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have to ask.... Fan filters used for fish tanks? Do you mean like the 300 micron spongy stuff a lot of people use as the first stage in a sump filter?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Fan intake filters like the kind used in fish tanks plus same material only thinner on the exhaust rads so dust doesnt lay on the rads. Change filters depends on dusty conditions. Keep computer presurized by having more intake fans than exhaust fans and seal up the case for presure leaks. Then, dust cleaning is kept to a minimun; mine, *2 years now and no dust cleaning* and I have a dusty conditon here with house contructions and large rice fields galore.


2 years is excessive, you may want to doublecheck, I use datavac at least twice a month but my filters are fine mesh


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 2 years is excessive, you may want to doublecheck, I use datavac at least twice a month but my filters are fine mesh


You maybe right because now I switched to fine mesh filters too and they are letting in the dust. I will take them back out and put that white "fish filter stuff" back in. My case lab case has a front panel and I just put the filter on the front panel and close it, easy. Other fans require 2 grills to hold the material in place, it works.
The only problem was dust laying on top of my rads so I put a real thin layer across the rads and problem solved.


----------



## CaliLife17

For the STH10 how tight of a fit would it be to put a 360 (GTX nemesis ~60mm thick) radiator in P/P in the front flex bays?

I have been looking at pictures of other builds, and it looks like on top with a PSU, you can barely fit a 360 on the same side as an AX1200i. I will be using an AX1500i so The max size i could fit would probably be only 240. So thinking about only doing 1x 480 GTX Nemisis P/P up top with the PSU, leaving the othe side empty, and instead doing a 360 in the flex bay.

My initial thought of the loop would be:

EK X3 250 Res > Dual D5 Pump (ek top, with Res attached directly to dual pump top) > Flex bay 360 > Down below to 2x GTX nemesis 480's (Probably use Pongo method at bottom 480's to add drain port) > Gpu SLI block > CPU Block > Top GTX 480 > back to inlet on top of EK Res.

Also what do you guys think, do the entire case Gun Metal, or do Gun Metal exterior, Black interior. Since most computer parts are Black (Ek block, RVE color) dont know if it will clash to have Gun Metal on the inside as well.


----------



## capreppy

Not quite done, but getting there. Almost 8 months since I started this build, but I think the wait was well worth it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

I'm jealous! You millionaires and engineers really do some good stuff!

Nice build man


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm jealous! You millionaires and engineers really do some good stuff!
> 
> Nice build man


Not all who love the cases are millionaires, engineers, or doctors and whatnot... I don't even make $35k a year, yet the spouse and I have plans to pick up a possibility of five total over the next year. All depends on one's priorities and how you balance things out in the budget ^_^;;;


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm a poor college student investing all his left-over money into a computer case instead of throwing it at a PS4, or a big-screen TV, or whatever usual things college students do with their money. Yay computers, yay research!


----------



## Panther Al

Yep - its all about where and how you put your money.









I think I was making 30k a year when I built my sig rig: it is all about the budgeting. Be smart about it, save your bucks, and don't spend on silly things: you too can have a kick butt rig.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Sorry, I guess I got some people mad. Didn't mean to do that - I should of thought before posting my reply.

I guess I'm impatient with my own build and wishin' I could afford to do more faster.

I apologize...

Mike


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I got some people mad. Didn't mean to do that - I should of thought before posting my reply.
> 
> I guess I'm impatient with my own build and wishin' I could afford to do more faster.
> 
> I apologize...
> 
> Mike


You aren't the only one that's impatient. I want to build JägerWulfe mkII, but there's another six months or so to go before there's enough money freed up to do such, and even then I can't decide between a parts upgrade or upgrading to triple 1440p gsync monitors...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Heh I don't think you angered anyone ^.^ It's reasonable to assume people who spend 4-6grand on a case have the spare money. It's crazy to think that we'd invest all that money when it isn't spare.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You aren't the only one that's impatient. I want to build JägerWulfe mkII, but there's another six months or so to go before there's enough money freed up to do such, and even then I can't decide between a parts upgrade or upgrading to triple 1440p gsync monitors...


That's interesting, my name is Jaeger - I'd like to be able to do stuff like buy 4 new high end GPU's at once but I think would only confuse me anyway! One or two pieces a month and that's it for me.

I just bought another used R9 290x, next month I'll get a full cover water block for it. Patience is a virtue and I'm not too virtuous lately...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Heh I don't think you angered anyone ^.^ It's reasonable to assume people who spend 4-6grand on a case have the spare money. It's crazy to think that we'd invest all that money when it isn't spare.


Yes I's seen the fantastic build logs with a whole pile of good stuff coming in all at once - Like a pile of GPU's, hundreds of dollars of Bitspower fittings and alike - It just doesn't fit into my poor aching head!

Enough *****in' - I do enjoy learning from these smart guys who can do all of that. I'm on maybe my second step in this custom PC (not political correctness) stuff...

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I got some people mad. Didn't mean to do that - I should of thought before posting my reply.
> 
> I guess I'm impatient with my own build and wishin' I could afford to do more faster.
> 
> I apologize...
> 
> Mike


No worries! We are all that way at times waiting to build that killer system, and its always just a little (In my case, my current ultimate dream rig is about what a small house would cost) out of reach. If I never see another bag of Ramen noodles again, it would still be too soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's interesting, my name is Jaeger - I'd like to be able to do stuff like buy 4 new high end GPU's at once but I think would only confuse me anyway! One or two pieces a month and that's it for me.
> 
> I just bought another used R9 290x, next month I'll get a full cover water block for it. Patience is a virtue and I'm not too virtuous lately...


My next GPU purchase will technically be four cards, but only two of those will be mine, the other two will be for the hubby. I usually "cheat" with my parts purchases though, since we usually get a couple thousand back at tax time and tend to do our biggest purchases then (like anyone else who gets a sizeable tax return).

And neat on the name, I was given a boring one (Matt) ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> No worries! We are all that way at times waiting to build that killer system, and its always just a little (In my case, my current ultimate dream rig is about what a small house would cost) out of reach. If I never see another bag of Ramen noodles again, it would still be too soon.


Tell me about it, my spouse is getting tired of pasta!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I got some people mad. Didn't mean to do that - I should of thought before posting my reply.
> 
> I guess I'm impatient with my own build and wishin' I could afford to do more faster.
> 
> I apologize...
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! We are all that way at times waiting to build that killer system, and its always just a little (In my case, my current ultimate dream rig is about what a small house would cost) out of reach. If I never see another bag of Ramen noodles again, it would still be too soon.
Click to expand...

This is right on the money for so many of us. Some people are happy building that 600 dollar gaming rig, and that's fine, but for those of us that want the best, we scratch and save wherever we can. I'm by no means rich, nor do I fall in to the middle class tax bracket having just graduated college, but I've forgone trips, parties, dinners, Starbucks, and all of the other things lots of people spend money on so I can afford to spend money on PCs.

At the end of the day it comes down to what you really want.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is right on the money for so many of us. Some people are happy building that 600 dollar gaming rig, and that's fine, but for those of us that want the best, we scratch and save wherever we can. I'm by no means rich, nor do I fall in to the middle class tax bracket having just graduated college, but I've forgone trips, parties, dinners, Starbucks, and all of the other things lots of people spend money on so I can afford to spend money on PCs.
> 
> At the end of the day it comes down to what you really want.


So true!


----------



## capreppy

I build a new rig every 4 to 5 years. When I build, I tend to get the best that is available (within any budgetary constraints). I have been VERY blessed in that I have old clients that will call me up to do work for them. I have one particular client that paid for my last rig and is paying for all my rigs today (gaming rig, travel rig, & NAS). I had started my build at the beginning of the year and was using excess per diem from my day job to pay for the parts ($1k in excess per 2 week trip), but that project couldn't afford me (cost of travel to Tokyo, Japan and my bill rate given my seniority at my firm). I had to "pause" my build, but then picked it up again a few weeks back. Timing was perfect as X99 / i7-5820K and GTX 980's all came out at the same time.

For me, it is about the best gaming experience I can afford. I'm older and further along in my career and do make a little more money than someone fresh out of college. That person's best would be "my" best as well if I were in their shoes.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> For me, it is about the best gaming experience I can afford. I'm older and further along in my career and do make a little more money than someone fresh out of college. That person's best would be "my" best as well if I were in their shoes.


And that's good to point out too. My build is going to be considerably less, monetary wise. I try to budget out about 3K per build. There are some people that invest more than that just in GPUs. Lord knows I could never afford 4 Titans with blocks plus all the other hardware. However, that's not something I find necessary to my builds either. I'm kind of going toward more ITX systems, because that's really all I need. Doesn't mean it won't be a kickass build, but it won't be as glamerous as some people. And trust me, If I could afford it, I would certainly do a build like that, but with budget constraints and my sick need to build in 5+ cases a year, that's not doable, lol.


----------



## Nichismo

I drive a 2000 Geo Metro with nearly 180,000 miles on it, with a bent up fender and hood. But it gets absolutely great gas, is ridiculously easy to work on and maintain, and is cheap insurance too. Its probably one of the farthest things out there in terms of being a chick magnet....

I could have easily gotten a newer, nicer car for myself if I didnt build up my PC







Honestly this probably serves me so much better than any car for the same price right now anyway, not to mention I actually feel good because I built this myself


----------



## DRT-Maverick

That was last night, so I've probably got 50 miles to go... Mine's a 1998 Nissan Pathfinder. Heh.


----------



## X-Nine

My 97 Honda Civic is the first car I've ever owned, and it now has a 196,000 miles on it. High Five to my high mileage brethren! Lol


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I drive a 2000 Geo Metro with nearly 180,000 miles on it, with a bent up fender and hood. But it gets absolutely great gas, is ridiculously easy to work on and maintain, and is cheap insurance too. Its probably one of the farthest things out there in terms of being a chick magnet....
> 
> I could have easily gotten a newer, nicer car for myself if I didnt build up my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this probably serves me so much better than any car for the same price right now anyway, not to mention I actually feel good because I built this myself


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> 
> 
> That was last night, so I've probably got 50 miles to go... Mine's a 1998 Nissan Pathfinder. Heh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My 97 Honda Civic is the first car I've ever owned, and it now has a 196,000 miles on it. High Five to my high mileage brethren! Lol


My wife's idea of vehicle maintenance is to buy a new one...LOL. She pretty much gets a new Honda Pilot (whatever is the flagship of the year) every 3 years. Just got a black/black 2014 Pilot Touring a couple of months back. My 2010 Honda Accord Coupe is the longest we've had a car. It is my airport car and only has 28k miles on it. She's thinking of trading that in at Christmas for something else (she's leaning towards an Infiniti G37, but I certainly wouldn't turn down an Audi A5 (or even better an S5).


----------



## DRT-Maverick

She pays for it herself at least right? So many more useful things to throw tens of thousands of dollars on, like a downpayment to a nice house.

Cars for me, they get me from point A to point B. If it has 4x4 and can tow and carry some extra gear that's important, as I ski a lot. Sure it'd be nice to own an $80,000 dollar landrover, but the only way I could justify wasting that kind of money on something I only spend a fraction of time in and around is if I could consider that pocket change (This is also the reason I can justify spending tons on a computer system, as doing research and work on my PC dominates my life compared to driving). A nice house says more about a person's lifestyle than a nice car does, so, I guess if you have a nice house and the extra money it's completely justifiable to me.

You dont' want to be like this guy Robert I knew, living in a run-down house with broken windows, leaking weather seals on all the doors, a water heater that barely works, whilst driving an S4 around. D:

Also makes it hard to do mods like this:



If you do decide you want to play.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> She pays for it herself at least right? So many more useful things to throw tens of thousands of dollars on, like a downpayment to a nice house.
> 
> Cars for me, they get me from point A to point B. If it has 4x4 and can tow and carry some extra gear that's important, as I ski a lot. Sure it'd be nice to own an $80,000 dollar landrover, but the only way I could justify wasting that kind of money on something I only spend a fraction of time in and around is if I could consider that pocket change (This is also the reason I can justify spending tons on a computer system, as doing research and work on my PC dominates my life compared to driving). A nice house says more about a person's lifestyle than a nice car does, so, I guess if you have a nice house and the extra money it's completely justifiable to me.
> 
> You dont' want to be like this guy Robert I knew, living in a run-down house with broken windows, leaking weather seals on all the doors, a water heater that barely works, whilst driving an S4 around. D:
> 
> Also makes it hard to do mods like this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide you want to play.


We're in a brand new home (well above the median home price). My wife (and yes I love her dearly) loves to spend money (what woman doesn't). She owns the finances. My day job goes to her and running the household. My side work is split. I get 15% which goes towards my hobbies (computers, guns, and photography). The rest (after taxes) goes to her. We already put 20% of my day job towards retirement.

So I guess justifiable. I do only upgrade every few years so the money I spent on the 3 rigs this go around wasn't bad. I bought a MM case and was utterly frustrated with it. My S8 has been a joy to work with and was definitely worth the price of admission. Even when I upgrade in a few years, it is very likely I'll build in it again. Re-use a lot of the parts I have bought this time. GPUs will likely be the only upgrade I would really need. Spent the money to go X99 / i7-5820K and it is likely that CPU will last a very long time. With that being said, the next -EP is supposed to be a drop in upgrade.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Then you're all set! I wish I was at that stage hehehe.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Here's a couple pics of my vehicles


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I am sooo tempted to post a picture of my work boots as they're my transportation... If you ignore the work truck!


----------



## 1911Savage

I guess you can add me to the Official Owner's Club.

SMA8 - Just an empty shell right now awaiting parts. I'm going to re-use some from my current rig and do a new dual-loop water cooling system.

Wish me luck!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

That grey is beautiful. I'm almost tempted to take it into an auto-dealership and get it powdercoated that color. XNine, is it easy to powdercoat over a powdercoat in such a manner or will it mess up my measurements? I Love the case, but I'm so wishing I had gotten it in gun metal grey (with a white interior....)


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> That grey is beautiful. I'm almost tempted to take it into an auto-dealership and get it powdercoated that color. XNine, is it easy to powdercoat over a powdercoat in such a manner or will it mess up my measurements? I Love the case, but I'm so wishing I had gotten it in gun metal grey (with a white interior....)


Usually, you'd have to get it stripped and then powdercoated again.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Usually, you'd have to get it stripped and then powdercoated again.


And stripping powdercoat is not easy. Or I've not found a way that is easy.

Probably be cheaper to buy white interior parts from Caselabs than to strip and re-powdercoat. I'm sure I'm exaggerating but not by much.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Eh it's be 700$ to replace what I have with a different tone. + color costs lol. Oh well I'll live with black.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> That grey is beautiful. I'm almost tempted to take it into an auto-dealership and get it powdercoated that color. XNine, is it easy to powdercoat over a powdercoat in such a manner or will it mess up my measurements? I Love the case, but I'm so wishing I had gotten it in gun metal grey (with a white interior....)


No, powder coating, once it's done, it's done. You will have to take the case down to the bare metal with lots and lots of sanding, thoroughly clean it, then start over. It would essentially be cheaper to buy a whole new case with how much work is involved, and I don't know many powder coaters who do small, one off projects like that for less than 500. It takes a lot of time to do that.

Good news is, our cases are modular, and so you can order oats in other colors down the road if you choose.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'll probably just build a new rig with the colors next time I want. I don't know why I didn't think into the theme of my case when I ordered it. I have no one to blame but myself on that one heh. Just wish someone would have been like "NOOO! Totally get it in *color*" but I am the first person I know IRL who has a caselabs.







(I'm trying to change that though. I've been showing other students around campus the case photos as well as Caselabs website so they can check out the cases. I know a few of them are huge into computers, so maybe I'll sway them your (caselabs) way and get them to never want to purchase a corsair or lian li again!)


----------



## Mega Man

** please note this is a inside joke from an old post **

no, CASELABS should of known what you wanted by being that epic, as that is the thing the customer service and there ability to read minds !

wanted to note there will be some big news about the s3 soon from me, really loving how it is coming out, however i am really glad i did it before my m8 as it taught me a ton about sleeving and how much i suck at it,


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Yeah come on it's 2014, you guys ought to be able to Know I wanted gunmetal grey and white after the fact.







*waves his avatars angry stupid earwig antennae around*


----------



## X-Nine

I appreciate the comments, and I'm sure the rest of the lab does too. What's great about our industry is that there is competition, and you can't innovate without competition. I've built in more Lian Li cases than any other case type out there, truth be told. I've either recycled their parts for other builds or given them to family/friends or sold them when I'm done.

As far as CL goes... I'll be building in my 2nd and third soon


----------



## SortOfGrim

gunmetal S3


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I have hit 200,000 miles on my car today. Count down to break down. ;P (Hope not). More importantly my DEMCifilters are stuck in South Africa because of a strike at their post offices. Kinda sucks, I may lost $66, don't know if DEMCI would remake and send them via fedex if they happen to get like damaged by the post office or what not. Either way, I have a ton of fans that I need to somehow keep the dust out of, because disassembling this build all the time is a major task, I'd much rather have a dust filter that I can clean quickly. I don't need anything expensive. Cheap but effective, thin enough to fit between 25mm fans and the case. I am going to wait out and hope these things ship, they're sitting at CapeTown HUB international, so it's like, not at a local post office (that I know). Hasn't been moved since the 3rd. Apparently the strike isn't getting better. Meh.

Thanks for the help and suggestions!


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I have hit 200,000 miles on my car today. Count down to break down. ;P (Hope not). More importantly my DEMCifilters are stuck in South Africa because of a strike at their post offices. Kinda sucks, I may lost $66, don't know if DEMCI would remake and send them via fedex if they happen to get like damaged by the post office or what not. Either way, I have a ton of fans that I need to somehow keep the dust out of, because disassembling this build all the time is a major task, I'd much rather have a dust filter that I can clean quickly. I don't need anything expensive. Cheap but effective, thin enough to fit between 25mm fans and the case. I am going to wait out and hope these things ship, they're sitting at CapeTown HUB international, so it's like, not at a local post office (that I know). Hasn't been moved since the 3rd. Apparently the strike isn't getting better. Meh.
> 
> Thanks for the help and suggestions!


I have the fine mesh fan screen and I dont like them so I am going back to the material that is used in fish tanks. Cant remember the name but will give the name when I get back from vacation. Its a white fiberous material that you can make any thickness and cheap...cheap! I will have 2 fan grills per fan and this material will slip in between. When its dirty, pull it out and put more in, really keeps the case clean. In front of my case is 3 fans and this material will be taped to the inside of the front panel and will cover the fans while the LED light from the fans will show through. Thats my idea for a clean case.
Oh, my Honda civic has 160,000 kilometers in 8 years and going strong. Happily I can say I have seen 80% of Thailand by car, hope I can get another 5 years out of it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm hoping for 30,000 more out of my vehicle, by then I should complete my engineering degree in chemistry and will be able to afford to replace the fuggle-finder. lol.


----------



## CaliLife17

Is signature required on the deliveries? Wondering if I should have it shipped to Work or House. Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

none of mine have, i hate ups + sig required


----------



## CaliLife17

So is there no 240 Radiator mount for the Magnum STH10? I have a AX1500i and I don't think a 360 on PSU side will fit (looks like it barely fits with an AX1200i, and the 1500 is longer). So i was going to to do a 240 on the PSU side and 480 in Push Pull on the other side.

For the life of me i can't find a 240 Radiator mount for the STH10, outside of the flex bay. Am i really out of luck?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So is there no 240 Radiator mount for the Magnum STH10? I have a AX1500i and I don't think a 360 on PSU side will fit (looks like it barely fits with an AX1200i, and the 1500 is longer). So i was going to to do a 240 on the PSU side and 480 in Push Pull on the other side.
> 
> For the life of me i can't find a 240 Radiator mount for the STH10, outside of the flex bay. Am i really out of luck?


In fact, you have to buy the one for the 480 radiator but you will only fit a 240 on it. On my SMH10, I have a 480 on one side and a 360 on the other but I have the same 480 mount on each side


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> In fact, you have to buy the one for the 480 radiator but you will only fit a 240 on it. On my SMH10, I have a 480 on one side and a 360 on the other but I have the same 480 mount on each side


Awesome, thanks for the quick reply. So even with the 480 Bracket in place, it won't interfere with the PSU?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the quick reply. So even with the 480 Bracket in place, it won't interfere with the PSU?


Nope.

Here's mine


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, thanks for the pics! Also great looking case!

+Rep

Now to just decide on all Gun Metal, or Gun Metal outside, Black interior... choices, choices


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the pics! Also great looking case!
> 
> +Rep
> 
> Now to just decide on all Gun Metal, or Gun Metal outside, Black interior... choices, choices


----------



## DRT-Maverick

No one new added since July. Wonder where Stren's hidin'.









Anyone else using a reverse ATX Layout?


----------



## Mega Man

My m8 does


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Now to just decide on all Gun Metal, or Gun Metal outside, Black interior... choices, choices


To make it even harder, think of how sexy Gunmetal exterior/White interior would look.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Or black exterior, gunmetal interior... That looks fairly lovely if you like the darker colour choices.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Is there a way to mount something in the flexbays without removing the cover plate? (Say I want to mount a hard drive in one of them, since I have some room above my rad'mount).


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is there a way to mount something in the flexbays without removing the cover plate? (Say I want to mount a hard drive in one of them, since I have some room above my rad'mount).


Not that I can think of. Since the thumb screws that mount everything in the flex bays are accessible only when the front plate is removed this is your best option.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

What are the best ways to mount say one or two more 3.5" hdds into the case? I don't need an entire cage or anything and I only have two flexbays available.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oh yeah here's my build log link. I wasn't sure where to start my build log, intel or cases, so I figured I'll link it here at least. Can always get things moved if needed i think.


----------



## FrancisJF

Most likely in Intel Build Logs.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> What are the best ways to mount say one or two more 3.5" hdds into the case? I don't need an entire cage or anything and I only have two flexbays available.


How many HDD's are you using?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I just want to mount one more in the case. I want to use three total HDDs and two SDDs.


----------



## X-Nine

Either I'm blind or you didn't paste the link to your build, lol. What chassis do you have? Do you have a pic of the interior so we can see where you may be able to mount additional hdds?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No one new added since July. Wonder where Stren's hidin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone else using a reverse ATX Layout?*


Here is mine!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No one new added since July. Wonder where Stren's hidin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else using a reverse ATX Layout?


Here's my SMH10 in R-ATX



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I just want to mount one more in the case. I want to use three total HDDs and two SDDs.


What's your rad setup in your SMA8?

Which mid-plate setup did you choose? Solid or 120,3?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Mine is a little odd but it works.

 

I went with an XT45 (alphacool) in the back and the UT60 up front. Had I gotten a 30mm thick rad I'd have been able to do a fourth fan on that inside facing part of the radiator, but it's okay, it still has a fan pushing on it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Mine is a little odd but it works.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with an XT45 (alphacool) in the back and the UT60 up front. Had I gotten a 30mm thick rad I'd have been able to do a fourth fan on that inside facing part of the radiator, but it's okay, it still has a fan pushing on it.


Ok so you have a ton of space in the bottom chamber!

You could buy a Scythe HIMURO Hard Disk Cooling Enclosure And secure it in the bottom of the case. It's aesthetical and does the job.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is there a way to mount something in the flexbays without removing the cover plate? (Say I want to mount a hard drive in one of them, since I have some room above my rad'mount).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is there a way to mount something in the flexbays without removing the cover plate? (Say I want to mount a hard drive in one of them, since I have some room above my rad'mount).


Look at my build log and you will see i do this. On phone or i would help u more


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

My lord, these builds are a work of art:thumb: you are all truly gifted. Very nice builds, in very nice cases.

Just wish the rear exhaust fans and inlet fans had a 140mm fan option instead of 120mm without having to modify such wonderful cases.

Moving my Corsair 900D from build bench to my office is killing my back


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Does this look okay for the setup as far as a waterloop?



Alphacool vs EK for a pump top, what's better? Also what are some nice tube reservoirs?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> My lord, these builds are a work of art:thumb: you are all truly gifted. Very nice builds, in very nice cases.
> 
> Just wish the rear exhaust fans and inlet fans had a 140mm fan option instead of 120mm without having to modify such wonderful cases.
> 
> Moving my Corsair 900D from build bench to my office is killing my back


Some cases have the option for 140mm fan mounts.

Oh and wheel/casters, dude. I'll bet you can mod the 900d too. Of course it will never look as good as on a caselabs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No one new added since July. Wonder where Stren's hidin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else using a reverse ATX Layout?


yes.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Does this look okay for the setup as far as a waterloop?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphacool vs EK for a pump top, what's better? Also what are some nice tube reservoirs?


This loop seems pretty fine!









As for the pump top I would personally go with either EK or Bitspower.

For the tube reservoir, I would go with Bitspower since it looks to fit perfectly with the loop you have draw and they are very good too.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Sounds good! Is there anything I should know about tubing size? I'm thinking of doing actual metal piping like I've seen done, it seems like I could dismantle and put it back together easier mulitiple times in a row w/o risk of breaking a tube.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Sounds good! Is there anything I should know about tubing size? I'm thinking of doing actual metal piping like I've seen done, it seems like I could dismantle and put it back together easier mulitiple times in a row w/o risk of breaking a tube.


When we talk about hard tubing (acrylic, stainless or copper) the most popular size is 10mm ID / 12mm OD


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Okay thanks! I saw some things about 12mm but wasn't sure if that was OD or ID. What style fittings would one use with metal to convert it to fit on something such as a uh, say this guy? http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-d5-vario-x-top-plexi-incl-pump.html#Details (can I find that cheaper anywhere?)

I'd love to do actual metal, if I have spare money to invest, (also whether I do three or two graphics cards, that might change things and free up a couple hundred in exchange for higher end overvolted ones).

Then I just need to get things ordered! Sooner I get them ordered the more I can focus on my school work instead of looking at specs and stuff. This baby's been my biggest distraction since I returned to college.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Look at my build log and you will see i do this. On phone or i would help u more


Wow, it's a good thing I saw this post.

I'm having the same issue. I'm trying to mount a dual d5 pump to one of the flex bays. But the flex bay device mount keeps sagging even by itself only.

I'm planning to put a dual sided tape near the screw hole so it could stop the device mount from sagging.

Maybe you can share the link in your build log?







Please?









Thanks!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No one new added since July. Wonder where Stren's hidin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else using a reverse ATX Layout?


One of mine is reverse and I have another one normal... that way they can be on opposite sides of the desk and face 'outward'


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Wooh cool I like seeing ideas of how to mount reservoirs and pumps. Eventually I'll have to get over my fear of drilling into the case, but only after I get something like a drill press for clean drilling.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Wooh cool I like seeing ideas of how to mount reservoirs and pumps. Eventually I'll have to get over my fear of drilling into the case, but only after I get something like a drill press for clean drilling.


I know what you mean about fear of drilling holes. But I think if I mess up I'll just tell everyone that Caselabs gave me some extra holes for ventilation.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Wow, it's a good thing I saw this post.
> 
> I'm having the same issue. I'm trying to mount a dual d5 pump to one of the flex bays. But the flex bay device mount keeps sagging even by itself only.
> 
> I'm planning to put a dual sided tape near the screw hole so it could stop the device mount from sagging.
> 
> Maybe you can share the link in your build log?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The name if it us excessive insainty.. Sorry still on phone si hard to leave link


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The name if it us excessive insainty.. Sorry still on phone si hard to leave link


oh yeah, I did looked into that build log of yours but due to I think more than 3000+ posts there it might take me years







before I could find out how you did that flex bay thingy.


----------



## X-Nine

Drilling isn't too tough. This is aluminum. All you need to do is measure, put some frog tape down, use a center punch, then drill. Should be the easiest mod you can do


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Drilling isn't too tough. This is aluminum. All you need to do is measure, put some frog tape down, use a center punch, then drill. Should be the easiest mod you can do


this


----------



## 1911Savage

It's not the ability to drill that is in question. It's the "man I hope I don't screw this up" that's always in the back of your mind.

I know, measure twice, cut once.

But if you do mess up, Caselabs will be more than happy to sell you a new part, right?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Here is mine!


I need to know what Res this is and How do you fill and drain?? I see the drain next to the rad but how to you have a bowl under that.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I need to know what Res this is and How do you fill and drain?? I see the drain next to the rad but how to you have a bowl under that.


There is a rotary 90 connected. I just have to pull the valve towards me. Then I unscrew the cap, and put a fitting with a piece of tube attached. I then open the valve and let the water go into a water bottle. PM me for more details.


----------



## CaliLife17

Anyone have any experience with a 360 Rad in the flex-bays of the STH10? I will have 560's in the top and bottom of the STH10, and also have a Aquaero 6 XT i need to fit in there, and it looks like if i use a 360 in the front, I wouldn't have any room for an AQ6, and the plumbing would be super tight. Have not been able to find many build logs with one in the front.

Thinking of doing a 280 infront instead to give myself some more room.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with a 360 Rad in the flex-bays of the STH10? I will have 560's in the top and bottom of the STH10, and also have a Aquaero 6 XT i need to fit in there, and it looks like if i use a 360 in the front, I wouldn't have any room for an AQ6, and the plumbing would be super tight. Have not been able to find many build logs with one in the front.
> 
> Thinking of doing a 280 infront instead to give myself some more room.


I know that @akira749 Ergo Proxy had a 360 in the Flex-Bays.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I know that @akira749 Ergo Proxy had a 360 in the Flex-Bays.


Yep with a fan controller over









It's an SMH10 but it shows you that you will be able to fit it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yep with a fan controller over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an SMH10 but it shows you that you will be able to fit it


Must... resist urge to get an SMA8 as an HTPC rig! That case would look incredible next to a tv, especially if I picked up a new one to go with it... *shifty eyes*


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yep with a fan controller over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an SMH10 but it shows you that you will be able to fit it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I know that @akira749 Ergo Proxy had a 360 in the Flex-Bays.


Awesome thanks guys.

An oversight that i just caught, Is it really not possible to fit a 560 Radiator on the top compartment? The max supported on the case's page says 480 Radiators is the max, and reading this one build log, the person had to remove the plate between the top and middle compartment.

I was going to do a 560 up top on in Push/Pull on one side, and a 280 on the other side with a PSU. But it looks like now, I wont actually be able to do that. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright Spoke to Dad about the Possibility of Making an SMA8 out of wood, framewise, woods reaction to heat... etc. Came up with the possiblity of building the bottom (where you would mount psu and rads) seperately. having the middle (motherboard, windowed panel) separate as well. It was getting confusing. I think it still could be a possibility but a very hard one at that. The window would be full glass, no wooden edges as if the glass could be set in to a wood panel for the door. The opposite side hiding the hdds, and ssd's could be full wood of course. Suggestions were mostly plywood to be able to accomplish the main frame... ugh... It was looking good until I talked to Pop.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


So clean!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright Spoke to Dad about the Possibility of Making an SMA8 out of wood, framewise, woods reaction to heat... etc. Came up with the possiblity of building the bottom (where you would mount psu and rads) seperately. having the middle (motherboard, windowed panel) separate as well. It was getting confusing. I think it still could be a possibility but a very hard one at that. The window would be full glass, no wooden edges as if the glass could be set in to a wood panel for the door. The opposite side hiding the hdds, and ssd's could be full wood of course. Suggestions were mostly plywood to be able to accomplish the main frame... ugh... It was looking good until I talked to Pop.


That makes me sad.

However, I would say that if you really wanted a unique chassis, you should look into people who could paint it so it looks like wood. That's of course the alternative if you ever decide to buy one of our cases. We do offer our cases in Primer grey, so that would definitely be an option.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That makes me sad.
> 
> However, I would say that if you really wanted a unique chassis, you should look into people who could paint it so it looks like wood. That's of course the alternative if you ever decide to buy one of our cases. We do offer our cases in Primer grey, so that would definitely be an option.


Please Don't Be sad Xnine!! I will Buy One of Y'alls Caselabs Mighty Cases (Puffs chest out) I will







The Sma8 is top on my list. And we will fill it with materials and things that noone in this large world will never need becasue we are overclock.net







I appreciate the support and love







Now uh... you think you could loan me 600$ to get that bad boy in white?? Lmao


----------



## X-Nine

Sure, I'll loan you 600 bucks... if you loan me 40k for student loans. ROFL


----------



## psycho84

Hi at all









I have a Question about the STH10... Is it possible to get put three 560 Rads in it ?

Thanks


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Hi at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Question about the STH10... Is it possible to get put three 560 Rads in it ?
> 
> Thanks


From the research i have done, you can fit 2x 560's in the bottom compartment. Up top you can only do a max of 2x 480's if you are not putting a PSU up there. The top compartment is shorter than the bottom, so you can only fit 480 Rads up there.

If you wanted to get a 3rd 560, You would either need to get the 120mm extended top and put it underneath that (1 Radiator laying flat, instead of 2 rads on their sides), or you get the pedestal and can put 560's in there. But at Stock, only 2 560 Rads.

Someone please correct me if i am wrong. I wanted to do 560's up top in the top chamber, but I don't think we can.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Hi at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Question about the STH10... Is it possible to get put three 560 Rads in it ?
> 
> Thanks


I think wermad put 140mm radiators up top in his build with some slight modifications.

You can check out his build log here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469897/build-log-mont-noir-2-0-sth10-quad-lightnings-5x1-eyefinity-140mm-rads-and-fans-finished

I think if you were determined enough you could fit 3x 560s.


----------



## VSG

That's weird, why is the top smaller than the bottom?


----------



## psycho84

I dont know









The Top Chamber is 1 Inch lower than the Bottum Chamber -.-


----------



## CaliLife17

Ya dont know why they made it 1 inch shorter, I would of loved to have the symmetry of same size top and bottom, so i can do 560's up top, without modification.

Here is the link that i remember reading from CaseLabs they from stock, it does not support a 560 up top *-LINK-*

Also i remember reading through a build where the person had to remove the Middle plate between top and middle to fit his 560 Rads *-LINK-*

Look at post #31 on that build *-LINK-*

My original Plan was to do 2x560's below, and a 560 and 280 up top, but it seems from the factory it doesnt support those rads up top. So instead it will be a 480 and 240 up top.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Wow, over 1300 posts since I've been in this thread. Well, I guess now that my build is done I should post some pictures of my ST10. Although they're not of the highest quality, they still convey what I put into this build.

..."The Liquidator"...

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3140.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3124.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3128.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3137.jpg.html


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oooh! I love the ice theme!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Oooh! I love the ice theme!


Me also!!!!!!!


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think wermad put 140mm radiators up top in his build with some slight modifications.
> 
> You can check out his build log here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469897/build-log-mont-noir-2-0-sth10-quad-lightnings-5x1-eyefinity-140mm-rads-and-fans-finished
> 
> I think if you were determined enough you could fit 3x 560s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Hi at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Question about the STH10... Is it possible to get put three 560 Rads in it ?
> 
> Thanks




Singularity also did this, he had modified the mounts he was using however. Looks absolutely fantastic though, he explains in a couple small portions of these videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qGq2DSBqVo&list=UUqChlb8y4cQ0jAFaNFPQLqA#t=614 - Generally fitting them
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPTrVDIcrIg#t=161 - Explaining another small mod he did so the screws holding the upper chassis removable mid plate are still accessible, you obviously wouldnt have to do that if you didnt particularly care about that


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Man that upper coimpartment would have been sweet to have... I can't wait to do my second CaseLabs build now! A few years away though lol, have to finish this first one first!


----------



## hiarc

I guess I should have joined a while back too, add me when you get the chance Stren.









Although all I have right now is just a picture from early in the process. It is a S3, although the components have been changed out almost as much as Derick changes his stuff around. Maybe someday I'll take some beautiful potato pictures of the current setup.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Okay, I have a really stupid question, and it's probably already been asked at some point in this thread, but: Where does the secondary USB 3 cable leading from the case I/O panel connect to if the motherboard only has one header connection?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Okay, I have a really stupid question, and it's probably already been asked at some point in this thread, but: Where does the secondary USB 3 cable leading from the case I/O panel connect to if the motherboard only has one header connection?


I did use this on my S8 since my board only had one internal USB3.0 header









Akasa Internal USB3.0 Male to Internal USB 2.0 Female Adapter Cable


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I did use this on my S8 since my board only had one internal USB3.0 header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akasa Internal USB3.0 Male to Internal USB 2.0 Female Adapter Cable


+1 REP... Done, and done. Hopefully I can find one at Fry's, rather than spend the extra cash for out of state shipping.

EDIT: Looks like they do have one, made by Rhino (Item #7229943).


----------



## Mega Man

that is one way, just please dont use a "y" splitter

other ways include PCIE cards with headers on them


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is one way, just please dont use a "y" splitter
> 
> other ways include PCIE cards with headers on them


No, I'd never go that route, ever. I'd just assume not do anything at all and leave the cable unattached if that was the case. But, I'm glad there's a simple solution. I'll most likely have to detach all of my GPU rigid wires to reach back in that area to connect it to the motherboard, but it's a small sacrifice for a utility I'll end up using often. I just hate having USB I/O panels on my cases that lead to nowhere.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is one way, just please dont use a "y" splitter
> 
> other ways include PCIE cards with headers on them


What's wrong with a y-splitter? Does that lower the bandwidth so much that the ports are no longer USB 3?


----------



## Mega Man

you cant split data lines in usb, they need a hub and the controller needs to be told " this is a hub" so it treats it as such

some things you can daisy chain in data, usb, as i understand it, can not

i have been told by people far more intelligent in these matters then i that it can damage the usb as well, i never have found if that was true


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Hi at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Question about the STH10... Is it possible to get put three 560 Rads in it ?
> 
> Thanks


its nice having a mobo now with two usb 3.0 headers


----------



## X-Nine

I don't like USB3 headers. They are so clunky and honestly, they could have engineered it so much better. I mean, they're huge compared to every other header out there. Just doesn't make sense to me to make something that large, especially when smaller boards, like ITX would benefit from having a smaller header.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't like USB3 headers. They are so clunky and honestly, they could have engineered it so much better. I mean, they're huge compared to every other header out there. Just doesn't make sense to me to make something that large, especially when smaller boards, like ITX would benefit from having a smaller header.


IDK why they went with double pins. Maybe for the less intelligent people so they won't mistakenly plug it in a USB2/1 header? Also I'm glad 1394 is as good as gone..

And would it hurt for manufacturers to make more connectors on the motherboard 90 degrees? I mean most SATA ports are 90, why not the 24-pin ATX and the USB3?


----------



## VSG

EVGA


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Okay, I have a really stupid question, and it's probably already been asked at some point in this thread, but: Where does the secondary USB 3 cable leading from the case I/O panel connect to if the motherboard only has one header connection?


I really wanted to quote you on your pictures of your rig...really nice. Question, what is that blue ice blocks, custom?


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys, i need to make a decision regarding some potential mods for my build coming up, and i need an outside opinion if possible.

Before I started this build I wanted to mount the reservoirs/pump combos on the wall of the chassis, side by side but facing the window. I didnt want to drill however and didnt have the resources or time to figure it out, so I ended up mounting them like the pictures show.

Im going to be upgrading my GPUs and im going to get Ram blocks and a vrm block. So now that im going to practically tear the loops down for these upgrades, im thinking about sending the chassis divider piece to FrozenCPU so they can drill some holes for mounting and some drain port holes as well.

But im not sure now if I want to do that, as I would have to completely take apart the entire chassis, and then send the piece across the country to be worked on, and also not have my computer to use during that whole time. Its also going to cost me quite a bit relative to how simple it probably is to do. im really happy with how it looks now and I really dont want to undo all the work I just did, However, the thought of designing the loops how I just described really appeals to me.

Thoughts? thanks


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> I really wanted to quote you on your pictures of your rig...really nice. Question, what is that blue ice blocks, custom?


check this out


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> I really wanted to quote you on your pictures of your rig...really nice. Question, what is that blue ice blocks, custom?


Yes, I had them custom made around this time last year. I went in to my local acrylic shop to buy some acrylic pieces for my midplate, and ended up ordering those instead when I saw a sample piece (the same one currently on top of my GPU) of the ice block. It cost me a pretty penny, but in the end I'll be much happier looking at those than a boring flat piece of acrylic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> check this out


Thanks brotha.







...I still need to get around to finding a high quality camera to take some final shots.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you cant split data lines in usb, they need a hub and the controller needs to be told " this is a hub" so it treats it as such
> 
> some things you can daisy chain in data, usb, as i understand it, can not
> 
> i have been told by people far more intelligent in these matters then i that it can damage the usb as well, i never have found if that was true


I ended up getting the USB 3=USB 2 adapter from Fry's an hour ago, and it worked out just fine. It was only $6 bucks.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

With mounting my new tube res, I'd like to offset it like an inch from the back, with a like, black smoked plexiglass plate that I could light behind or have holes drilled in w/ the LEDs poked into it. I don't like much lighting, though a gentle glow that's able to turn off or on is acceptable.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> With mounting my new tube res, I'd like to offset it like an inch from the back, with a like, black smoked plexiglass plate that I could light behind or have holes drilled in w/ the LEDs poked into it. I don't like much lighting, though a gentle glow that's able to turn off or on is acceptable.


All of my lights are on for the long haul. If I need to turn them off, so goes the entire PC. But with the smoked glass in place, it diffuses the light nicely so it's not as intense. Once I open the case door though, it can get a little blinding to a certain degree.


----------



## Badass1982

I come in peace, so don't bite me. Actually I have a Question. I'm curious if its possible to mount the Alphacool VPP655 HF Top Edition directly onto my EK RES X3 Reservoir as I am struggling to come up with a solution to mount the pump in my STH10. As you can see from the following picture I have the Reservoir mounted on to the front with a fan bracket mount (location in the picture is NOT its final installed place) (although I would love to mount the res/pump next to the motherboard tray just to the right of the holes for cables to be routed through).

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Also I'm REALLY happy with this case except for this minor problem!


----------



## derickwm

@stren update dis club


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @stren
> update dis club


Yeah kinda need to do that! I'll try today


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> 
> I come in peace, so don't bite me. Actually I have a Question. I'm curious if its possible to mount the Alphacool VPP655 HF Top Edition directly onto my EK RES X3 Reservoir as I am struggling to come up with a solution to mount the pump in my STH10. As you can see from the following picture I have the Reservoir mounted on to the front with a fan bracket mount (location in the picture is NOT its final installed place) (although I would love to mount the res/pump next to the motherboard tray just to the right of the holes for cables to be routed through).
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Also I'm REALLY happy with this case except for this minor problem!


If you use a male to male fitting then the res will take the weight of the pump, so as long as your res mount can handle the weight and torque then you should be fine


----------



## stren

Updated the club finally - BTW if anyone wants to help administer it then that would be helpful!

Welcome to:

@ShadowBroker
@sdmf74
@dieRache
@mbreslin
@midnytwarrior
@capreppy
@temnein
@B3L13V3R
@pathfindercod
@krulin_m
@DRT-Maverick
@P206GTI
@cmdood
@Luby521
@MocoIMO
@1911Savage
@Badass1982

Let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## Badass1982

I appreciate the reply but I actually got around the issue by mounting the pump using pretty strong 3M tap to the bottom of the HF Mount on the pump and attached that to the black removable plate near the front ot the case then connected the two using tubing and my new monsoon fittings which I love.

Its still a few weeks/months away from being completed (depending on when/if Nvidia decide to release their REALLY high end Maxwell GPU's) but so far so good.

I do have a question though would u guys recommended foam/cyclone barrier or both for my res ????, oh and does it matter if you have a lot of right angle fittings in your loop or is it negligible if you have a powerful enough pump? (as I can make my loop look MUCH nicer using right angles.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Question regarding the I/O port. How much different in color is Silverstone black vs. the Case Labs black?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Question regarding the I/O port. How much different in color is Silverstone black vs. the Case Labs black?


It's barely identical


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Looks identical in photo. Not worth the extra $10 for the Caselabs paint vs the Silverstone paint? Or did you get the CL paint job?

Also, do you know how much taller the casters would make my PC? I'd like to elevate it a little higher than the rubber pegs as I'm on a rug...







And any good cheap dust filter suggestions that are kind of reuseable? (Like something cheap but I could take outside and shake off or vacuum out, I've got some DEMCIfilters on the way, but SAPO strike is kinda stopped them in their tracks in South Africa.







Meh)

Trying to figure out if I should raise my desk an inch higher and get the caster wheels.


----------



## Badass1982

I have both the casters AND the Silverstone adapter. I can get you pictures tomorrow as I'm not bear my PC right now. On the Silverstone adapter though I can tell you its exactly the same colour as my case (either that or I'm blind) o have the black STH10 as seen in pics in this thread.


----------



## Badass1982

I ordered it in black AND my case in black though.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

So you selected "CaseLabs Black" or "silverstone black"? They are different, caselabs takes the plate and then I believe they strip it down and then powdercoat it so it's equal to their black cases. The Silverstone black however is the standard color it comes in when you order it without a paint job. If the $10 is worth it I'll get it, if it's not a noticeable difference then I can invest it in parts for the case.









Curious, the Tube Management 120mm bottom accessory mounting plate, how far from the edge is the hole? I'm curious as the PSU is long and blocks more than 1 and 1/2 fan holes in the mid-panel.

Tryin' to get all the last actual parts in one go.


----------



## Badass1982

Just checked my order on thecaselabs site. I did in fact order the Silverstone black. (And the black powder coat on the case) like I said I'll post a pic tomorrow but the last time I checked it was pretty much Exactly the same colour.

As for the tube management I can't comment on that yet as I'm still waiting for mine. I do know that if u get the 3x 120mm cut out holes u can fit a 360mm rad on them or just 3x 120mm fans. Personally I'm going for 2 tube plates and 1 fan on both seta of three with rads in both the top and bottom chambers of my sth10.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I've got two large rads in the case so far already:



I've got the reservoir and pump and a waterblock. I'll get a new photo tomorrow, but right now I'm figuring out how to mount and set up the system.

I'm going to bevel out the reservoir on a block of smoked, frosted black plexiglass, which I'm going to have lighting behind it (very dim gentle lighting drilled into the block), in addition, I will have my Fan controllers Behind this smoked and frosted plexiglass, and all the sleeved fan-cords will, cleanly go to the fan controllers. That way they're 'semi hidden' behind a frosted smoked thing, and the wires will lkook awesome I think going to them, instead of having them all hidden in the back.

Main thing though is making sure I get everything positioned correctly. I also want to try to get rid of the two 140mm fans I have as exhausts on the top, replace them with two 120mm fans (I guess i'll keep these two as backup incase i need them for the radiators), and then I want to hook up one of those HDD Expansion kits to the actual 120mm fan mount area on the top of the case... It'd look a little weird, the drive would be hanging down and the drives would be in vertical position, but if it was done right I think it would look good.

I don't want to block rad airflow plus my pump will be mounted below and the PSU already takes up space.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Looks identical in photo. Not worth the extra $10 for the Caselabs paint vs the Silverstone paint? Or did you get the CL paint job?
> 
> Also, do you know how much taller the casters would make my PC? I'd like to elevate it a little higher than the rubber pegs as I'm on a rug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And any good cheap dust filter suggestions that are kind of reuseable? (Like something cheap but I could take outside and shake off or vacuum out, I've got some DEMCIfilters on the way, but SAPO strike is kinda stopped them in their tracks in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh)
> 
> Trying to figure out if I should raise my desk an inch higher and get the caster wheels.


I would say not worth the extra $$. This is the standard black silverstone.

For the caster question, here's the note on the CL website. You will be able to calculate the height difference from the standard rubber feet








Quote:


> Note: Exterior dimensions shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75'' (19mm) to height, optional standard casters add 2.6'' (67mm) and HD Casters add 3'' (76mm)


For the dust filters question I can't answer you since I don't use any filters in my builds.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I just got my STH-10 and I am slowly getting all the pieces together and everything mocked up. I was trying to attach the Flex-bay device mounts that came with the case to a Maelstrom V2, but only one of the holes lines up. If I get THIS will the holes line up?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I just got my STH-10 and I am slowly getting all the pieces together and everything mocked up. I was trying to attach the Flex-bay device mounts that came with the case to a Maelstrom V2, but only one of the holes lines up. If I get THIS will the holes line up?


Those are the ones I use on my Maelstrom V1


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Cool, looks like the same bracket as the V2. Thanks, SortOfGrim.


----------



## Badass1982

Hey guys/gals, so my 3 x 560mm rads are due to arrive today and I'm curious if any of you have any tips on how I should go about flushing them (in my last build and my only water cooled rig to date) I didn't actually flush them at all but I'm eager to this time as I really want to tldo this build properly....also is there any GOOD way to go about this WITHOUT using my pump? I would rather flush them outside of the case if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Hey guys/gals, so my 3 x 560mm rads are due to arrive today and I'm curious if any of you have any tips on how I should go about flushing them (in my last build and my only water cooled rig to date) I didn't actually flush them at all but I'm eager to this time as I really want to tldo this build properly....also is there any GOOD way to go about this WITHOUT using my pump? I would rather flush them outside of the case if possible. Thanks in advance.


I heated distilled water in a pot then used a funnel to fill the rad and plugged all the ports so I could shake the rad, no pump needed


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Hey guys/gals, so my 3 x 560mm rads are due to arrive today and I'm curious if any of you have any tips on how I should go about flushing them (in my last build and my only water cooled rig to date) I didn't actually flush them at all but I'm eager to this time as I really want to tldo this build properly....also is there any GOOD way to go about this WITHOUT using my pump? I would rather flush them outside of the case if possible. Thanks in advance.


I usually go with some hot tap water and shake the rads. And then when you do your leak test phase in your case with distilled water you do another clean flush too at the same time.

One question, what brand are your rads and what kind of coolant you're going to use?


----------



## 1911Savage

I do 3 or 4 fill and shake with hot tap water and then a couple of rinses with distilled water.

I just got a new 560 Alphacool and flushed it and got a pretty good amount of paint flakes and metal shavings out of it. Bad things for a pump.


----------



## Badass1982

In the end I settled for 3x 560mm phobya g-changer version 2's. Coolant I REALLY wanted to use feser1 's non UV red as my machine is black and red themed but I'm now thinking JUST distilled due to reading horror stories about clumping etc.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I do 3 or 4 fill and shake with hot tap water and then a couple of rinses with distilled water.
> 
> I just got a new 560 Alphacool and flushed it and got a pretty good amount of paint flakes and metal shavings out of it. Bad things for a pump.


Alphacool are probably the worst in terms of crap in there rads. This is one of the main reason why Mayhems created the Blitz Kits


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> In the end I settled for 3x 560mm phobya g-changer version 2's. Coolant I REALLY wanted to use feser1 's non UV red as my machine is black and red themed but I'm now thinking JUST distilled due to reading horror stories about clumping etc.


Phobya's are in the same category as Alphacool. You will get a lot of junk it them so be sure to clean them very carefully and if possible I would suggest you buy Mayhems Blitz too


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Alphacool are probably the worst in terms of crap in there rads. This is one of the main reason why Mayhems created the Blitz Kits


really? i just did a big flushing couple weeks back using the pond pump and water filter method. the alphacool rads weren't too bad compared to my sr1. i use to do the boiling of distilled and shake method, but using a water filter and pond pump imo is more efficient. totally overkill... but this is ocn, right?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> really? i just did a big flushing couple weeks back using the pond pump and water filter method. the alphacool rads weren't too bad compared to my sr1. i use to do the boiling of distilled and shake method, but using a water filter and pond pump imo is more efficient. totally overkill... but this is ocn, right?


I must admit that I never had an SR1 so I did not included it in my comparison


----------



## VSG

Well I do have an SR-1 but didn't notice anything in it after a Mayhems Blitz run on all the rads.


----------



## fast_fate

Just flushing - either with hot tap water or with pond pump unfortunately just isn't enough.
The vigorous shaking with hot water step is still required.
Having flushed out around 10 x 360 rads recently I can say that I was hoping that hot water flush would suffice, but with every rad (except 1) at least 3 fill & shake with hot water was still required before coming out clean.
Almost makes me think that the flushing first was a pointless exercise.

For what it's worth, the XSPC RX360 V3 was by far the cleanest - virtually zero particles after flushing and the first shake up.
Others brands I compared to were Alphacool, EK & HardwareLabs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Just flushing - either with hot tap water or with pond pump unfortunately just isn't enough.
> The vigorous shaking with hot water step is still required.
> Having flushed out around 10 x 360 rads recently I can say that I was hoping that hot water flush would suffice, but with every rad (except 1) at least 3 fill & shake with hot water was still required before coming out clean.
> Almost makes me think that the flushing first was a pointless exercise.
> 
> For what it's worth, the XSPV RX360 V3 was by far the cleanest - virtually zero particles after flushing and the first shake up.
> Others brands I compared to were Alphacool, EK & HardwareLabs.


+rep for this hard worker


----------



## Mega Man

i hook mine up to my hot water heater, and blow them out for a few min, then reverse flow

never had junk in mine after


----------



## Badass1982

Ok so a little update on my build, (still waiting on a bunch of parts though), so far this is how I am planning my tubing runs, although I'll have to wait and see when the rads are installed if this is still possible. 1 question I have though is do you guys think my one VPP655 pump with be powerful enough for this setup given that it looks like im gonna be running a few right angle fittings, oh and I'm considering getting the new EK block for the motherboard too now! thx

Martin


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Ok so a little update on my build, (still waiting on a bunch of parts though), so far this is how I am planning my tubing runs, although I'll have to wait and see when the rads are installed if this is still possible. 1 question I have though is do you guys think my one VPP655 pump with be powerful enough for this setup given that it looks like im gonna be running a few right angle fittings, oh and I'm considering getting the new EK block for the motherboard too now! thx
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same exact pump (3 years old and have seen 3 builds so far) and it's currently running 4x360mm rads, 3x GPU blocks, 1 CPU block and 1 RAM block with a bucketload of 90 degrees angles without any issues so i'm pretty confident that it will be good for your setup too


----------



## Badass1982

OK I'll try to get the flushing done this weekend, just ordered myself a small aquarium pump and some filter sponges so I can properly flush all three rads before installing them!


----------



## inlandchris

Last week, I just got my shipment in from FrozenCPU so I got to work on re-doing my PC. I was disappointed when I saw the tubing from Alphacool, it looked frosted and wanted clear. I notice it was in their box that was not sealed and the tubing ends were open; I sorry I didn't get new tubing from Koolance, they have clean tubing and its plugged to keep dirt out.

I poured hot water into the tubing and flushed it out with cool water and now it looks clear; are they this careless about their radiators too?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm going to do a heavy duty flush of my rads before I actually get my loop up and running. Figure I can get a connection that screws onto my tap faucet in the laundry room, I can pump super hot water through it and flush any and all flux out of it w/ the waterpressure from the tap. Then I can run a gallon or so of distilled through it to flush any possible contaminants left over from tap....

Sleeved my first cables the other day. Will post more pics after I get more done but here's this one for now:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Last week, I just got my shipment in from FrozenCPU so I got to work on re-doing my PC. I was disappointed when I saw the tubing from Alphacool, it looked frosted and wanted clear. I notice it was in their box that was not sealed and the tubing ends were open; I sorry I didn't get new tubing from Koolance, they have clean tubing and its plugged to keep dirt out.
> I poured hot water into the tubing and flushed it out with cool water and now it looks clear; are they this careless about their radiators too?


There are some people who wouldn't touch anything from alphacool. But I have 5 rads from them and only once there was a quality slip-up (rust on outer casing). After a rma of 3 days they send me a new one in mint condition.


----------



## CaliLife17

Well, just put in my order for a Gun Metal STH10 from CaseLabs. Now the wait begins, hoping it doesn't take more than 2 weeks to get here. My Frozen CPU order will be arriving Thursday and just waiting for the case.

Going to be 5 Radiators in this build, so will need all the time i can get to plan and Work on it. Hope to have it done by Thanksgiving before the Family comes over.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hey guys, for an SMA8 that's loaded with two rads and other watercooling stuff, would you recommend the standard or higher end caster wheels?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Get the heavy duty ones...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey guys, for an SMA8 that's loaded with two rads and other watercooling stuff, would you recommend the standard or higher end caster wheels?


The standard casters are rated at 75 lbs of weight for each wheel so I would be surprised that your SMA8 weight over 300 lbs









Get the standard ones and you'll be fine


----------



## VSG

Jim recommends having a 2x buffer. So 150 lbs with the standard casters and 200 with the HD ones. Still should be ok with standard casters on the SMA8.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Once everything is in it, the case and all components will probably end up around like 60-70lb I imagine?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Once everything is in it, the case and all components will probably end up around like 60-70lb I imagine?


Probably yes


----------



## Badass1982

So my setup just got delayed by probably another 2 weeks minimum due to me realizing frozencpu fudged up my order and sent me 1 of the version 1 phobya rads instead of what I ordered which was 3x version 2 rads (I think, I mean I defo had 2 the same and 1 different but I'm pretty sure that the 1 that's different is the version 1 rad) arrrgghhh.







[/URL]


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So my setup just got delayed by probably another 2 weeks minimum due to me realizing frozencpu fudged up my order and sent me 1 of the version 1 phobya rads instead of what I ordered which was 3x version 2 rads (I think, I mean I defo had 2 the same and 1 different but I'm pretty sure that the 1 that's different is the version 1 rad) arrrgghhh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep the one with the stamped logo is a V1


----------



## Badass1982

When u say stamped do u mean the one that has the logo that looks like a case badge stuck on. Not the 2 that are engraved right? I was kinda hoping the one that's engraved (and has a bleed screw not blue plugs) is a V2 so I can get started on bleeding those 2.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> When u say stamped do u mean the one that has the logo that looks like a case badge stuck on. Not the 2 that are engraved right? I was kinda hoping the one that's engraved (and has a bleed screw not blue plugs) is a V2 so I can get started on bleeding those 2.


Stamped = Engraved

Those one are the old V1 and the ones with the red & black sticker are V2.


----------



## Badass1982

Awesome so that means they sent me 2 incorrect rads. Brilliant. Have to wait until tomorrow to hear back now as it's Sunday!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Awesome so that means they sent me 2 incorrect rads. Brilliant. Have to wait until tomorrow to hear back now as it's Sunday!


Sorry to deliver you that news


----------



## Badass1982

Not a huge issue the order needs to be fixed either way so I'll still have to wait until tomorrow for a response to the email I've sent them , but I can at least start to flush the 1 v2 i do have!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Not a huge issue the order needs to be fixed either way so I'll still have to wait until tomorrow for a response to the email I've sent them , but I can at least start to flush the 1 v2 i do have!


Indeed


----------



## Badass1982

So I have 1 more question for you guys. I purchased a few case fans for my sth10 to make sure I have some decent airflow alongside all my water cooling but I have just found out that the 4 i purchased : D12SM-12 model A) didn't come with screws and B) don't have threaded holes.

Also the ones I have ordered for my rads are the bigger brothers of these fans the Yate Loons : Yate Loon 140mm High Speed Fan (D14SH-12)

Will these not come with screws/threaded holes either?? and if not what type of screws should I get to use them on my rads and or my STH10?

Thanks people!

MM


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So I have 1 more question for you guys. I purchased a few case fans for my sth10 to make sure I have some decent airflow alongside all my water cooling but I have just found out that the 4 i purchased : D12SM-12 model A) didn't come with screws and B) don't have threaded holes.
> 
> Also the ones I have ordered for my rads are the bigger brothers of these fans the Yate Loons : Yate Loon 140mm High Speed Fan (D14SH-12)
> 
> Will these not come with screws/threaded holes either?? and if not what type of screws should I get to use them on my rads and or my STH10?
> 
> Thanks people!
> 
> MM


For your rads fans you will usually use the screws included with your radiator









For your case fans, where do you intend to put those 4 ones?


----------



## Badass1982

Case fans are going 2 on the middle cut outs above bottom chamber and below top chamber. Then 2 are getting mounted on the front in front of my reservoir.

What's puzzling me is that the fans don't have threaded holes and neither does the case on the fans holes!

Where am i supposed to screw them into (the case fans not the rad fans).

The final case fan is going on the back of the motherboard tray as an exhaust.

the other 24 fans (which are the bigger brother 140mm versions) are going to go on my three rads in a push pull config.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Case fans are going 2 on the middle cut outs above bottom chamber and below top chamber. Then 2 are getting mounted on the front in front of my reservoir.
> 
> What's puzzling me is that the fans don't have threaded holes and neither does the case on the fans holes!
> 
> Where am i supposed to screw them into (the case fans not the rad fans).
> 
> The final case fan is going on the back of the motherboard tray as an exhaust.
> 
> the other 24 fans (which are the bigger brother 140mm versions) are going to go on my three rads in a push pull config.


A fan screw like this 

Will be able to "thread" itself in the plastic of the fan frame so this is why the fan holes aren't threaded.

The fan holes on the back of the motherboard tray and the middle plate on your case will accept those kind of screws without real problems.

Are the 2 ones on the front going into a radiator mount?

For your 140mm fans, you should look in your radiator box since i'm not sure they provide enough 30mm screws to do push-pull. You might have to buy some more 30mm M3 screws.


----------



## Badass1982

Yeah the ones I have in the front of the case are mounted onto the case labs 240mm rad mount for the flex bay instead of having a rad there I have my ek 250 res attached via UN brackets with my pump below it mounted onto the chamber separator panel.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Yeah the ones I have in the front of the case are mounted onto the case labs 240mm rad mount for the flex bay instead of having a rad there I have my ek 250 res attached via UN brackets with my pump below it mounted onto the chamber separator panel.


One thing you could buy for your 120mm fans is this : M4 x 35mm Pan Head Screws and Mounting Hardware - Black - 4 Pack Complete Set


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So I have 1 more question for you guys. I purchased a few case fans for my sth10 to make sure I have some decent airflow alongside all my water cooling but I have just found out that the 4 i purchased : D12SM-12 model A) didn't come with screws and B) don't have threaded holes.
> 
> Also the ones I have ordered for my rads are the bigger brothers of these fans the Yate Loons : Yate Loon 140mm High Speed Fan (D14SH-12)
> 
> Will these not come with screws/threaded holes either?? and if not what type of screws should I get to use them on my rads and or my STH10?
> 
> Thanks people!
> 
> MM


From my experience, chassis fans only need the short self-tapping screws so no thread needed in the fans. Fans that go on the Rad needs studs that are screwed on the Rads. I boufght special studs from Koolance that only go into the Rads a few milimeters because of the builtin stop. These studs come in various lenghts so get the kind that fits your fan, eg. 25 mm.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Depends on the manufacturer. Personally I just go to home depot and buy the proper threaded screws and length (6mm to 8mm) for the radiator along w/ some washers (fiber black ones are good).

The price computer places want to charge for a 4 pack of screws is obsurd, between $5-$6... Check out home Depot they have black screws for $0.50 a 3pack.


----------



## Mega Man

i use ace, besides there rather large selection imo much better service


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Lowes, Ace, Home Depot, they're really all the same thing, all large retail home-improvement stores. They're all going to have a comparable selection with cheaper prices than what you would find at a computer store. Black coated screws can be 'hard' to find on occasion however.


----------



## inlandchris

For saving money, that is the right idea. I would screw a nut on the bottom of the screw (6 mm) so when you screw it into the rad that the screw doesn't hit the fins; unless you have an expensive rad that has a protective plate protecting the fins.

Black screws? spray paint them, nobody will know.


----------



## Badass1982

Just looked in home depot , couldn't find the right type. So I'm going to have to order them from frozencpu.should just be able to use my rad screws that came with the rad.

Miffed off that my build is now going to be delayed an extra 2 weeks or so but I'm STILL waiting for frozencpu to get back to me about the messed up order. Not happy with their customer service at all.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It just blows my mind, FrozenCPU and Performance PCs charges like $5-$6.00 for a 4pack of the button M3 screws that you can get a3packs for $0.50 had Home Depot for.

Badass, how are you mounting things? Are you mounting the fan to the radiator and case at the same time? Are you just mounting the fan to the case? (If you're mounting to the case, you could try those rubber anti-vibration mounts instead of screws, they work well). When mounting to both the radiator and frame I use washers and M3 6mm or 8mm black zinc screws like these. I use the black fibre washers so that it securely holds the fan to the frame. This method doesn't thread the screws (since the threading for fan screws are a lot larger than M3). They are also black screws, and personally I think the buttons with black fibre washers look a lot better than the Phillips-head style screws that come on computer cases (which I think are hideous).

My only Real complaint with spraypainting screws black is once you take a tool to them, the paint peels, and usually it doesn't look good in general. I really like black-zinc plated screws heh.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Just looked in home depot , couldn't find the right type. So I'm going to have to order them from frozencpu.should just be able to use my rad screws that came with the rad.
> 
> Miffed off that my build is now going to be delayed an extra 2 weeks or so but I'm STILL waiting for frozencpu to get back to me about the messed up order. Not happy with their customer service at all.


here is the best place to get the screws you want/ they also have them in black and you can find them HERE. they also have black nuts and you can get a box of a hundred bolts for 11 dollars or around.25 each.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Seross, thanks for the link, there are a few screws I cannot find at Home Depot that I have basically 'settled for less' as far as screw quality. I want to get rid of ALL my phillips-driven screws with the exception to the 3/32 screws for the frame.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Seross, thanks for the link, there are a few screws I cannot find at Home Depot that I have basically 'settled for less' as far as screw quality. I want to get rid of ALL my phillips-driven screws with the exception to the 3/32 screws for the frame.


it takes a little time to find but that site has just about anything you want in black... customer service is good and if you dont see something you want email them and usually they will help you out..


----------



## Badass1982

I am mounting one of my 560mm rads to the top of the Case Labs STH10 as I have the extended 120mm top for it. So the upper chamber will be free for tubing/cabling etc etc (oh my PSU is also going up top).

As for mounting the fans to the rads, it looks like the screws that came with my rads SHOULD be long enough to go through the 25mm fans then into the rads on both sides so in push pull whilst still using these fan filters , the only issue I can envisage is whether I go with washers or not as the heads on the phobya rad screws are ONLY JUST bigger than the fan openings.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16605/ffi-108/120mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_045mm_Thick.html?id=J6uDjFeP&mv_pc=5921

(I'm hoping to have one of these on every fan in my system). One thing I am unsure about is which side of my fans would be best to install the filters, i mean in front of the intake fans to block dust as it enters the case or just behind the fan but before it enters the case??? and as for rads seen as the fans that will be on them will be exhausting air out of the case is there really any need to put fan filters on them?

Also one slightly random question.... I have the black ID 1/2" OD 3/4" Primochill LRT Black tubing, and as it was shipped to me it is coiled is there any way you guys know of to straighten it out. As I decided to do a lot of right angles I obviously have some quite straight runs i need to do!

(Not ready to do PLexi tubing yet haha).

Thanks in advance as always!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

You have the 120mm extension ontop of the STH10? Holy crud what does it stand at 3.5' tall?







That thing's gonna be a beast! I noticed when I mounted my radiator to my caselabs case, I had to get longer screws (to compensate for the plastic thickness from the fan, the thickness of the radiator mount, and length enough to screw into the radiator, you can select 4mm, 6mm, 8mm or 10mm). The one thing that was a problem was the button screws don't have a wide enough head, they can almost slip through the fan's mounting hole, so I use a black fibre washer.

These fibre washers, I recommend them to EVERYONE though, not just for fans.

So when mounting anything on a caselabs with your standard 3/32 screws that have the ridged back end WILL cause the paint to scrape off behind the screw (you don't see it until you take the screw off). The fibre washers don't scratch the paint at all, and are thin and do not cause problems. Found them at Home Depot as well. They are solid black, and they match the paint of CaseLabs cases well, so you can't tell they're on any of the screws (like the screws you mount your PSU with, or the screws you mount the side-rad-mounts with).


----------



## Badass1982

Yeah its pretty Massive (I actually ordered the extended 120mm top by mistake, but wasn't going to complain once it arrived and I feasted my eyes on it!)

Check it out!


----------



## Badass1982

How do those 6mm and 8mm screws even fit through 25mm fans and into the rads are they not only 8mm or 6mm long? Woul'nt you need at least 25-30mm long screws?


----------



## Pheozero

They aren't supposed to go through rads. They are for connecting directly to the case.


----------



## Badass1982

Oh no I have no issue with THOSE screws (self tapping black case screws), those I am going to get from frozen CPU they are like 0.20 cents each. The Rad screws I am going to use the ones in the rad boxes providing they fit!.

May look into getting some of those fiber washers (they'll have to be for M3 35mm screws though)


----------



## Pheozero

I'm so happy that I'm moving into a S5. I just had to deadlift up my old Switch 810 full of watercooling stuff onto my desk and unload some parts. I don't thin I ever realized how much of a pain in the butt it was to handle.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It just blows my mind, FrozenCPU and Performance PCs charges like $5-$6.00 for a 4pack of the button M3 screws that you can get a3packs for $0.50 had Home Depot for.
> 
> Badass, how are you mounting things? Are you mounting the fan to the radiator and case at the same time? Are you just mounting the fan to the case? (If you're mounting to the case, you could try those rubber anti-vibration mounts instead of screws, they work well). When mounting to both the radiator and frame I use washers and M3 6mm or 8mm black zinc screws like these. I use the black fibre washers so that it securely holds the fan to the frame. This method doesn't thread the screws (since the threading for fan screws are a lot larger than M3). They are also black screws, and personally I think the buttons with black fibre washers look a lot better than the Phillips-head style screws that come on computer cases (which I think are hideous).
> 
> My only Real complaint with spraypainting screws black is once you take a tool to them, the paint peels, and usually it doesn't look good in general. I really like black-zinc plated screws heh.


I am sorry but it was a joke; if you go cheap by going to HD, then I thought go cheap all the way and spray paint it. If you want to "cherry" out your rig, powder coat the screws any color you want or chrome them but then it cost more than frozen cpu, you have many choices to trick it out, good luck.
Oh, forgot, corsair fans has a built-in rubber groment for antivibration, works nice. Also, the sp120 performance model has a high static value that can push or pull air throgh the radiator, more air flow through restrictive parts. Check the static value and compare to your own. To me, more air, less temps. If you dont need the rpm, buy a fan controller and reduce the speed and noise.


----------



## X-Nine

I typically go to Ace. I don't know what the inventory is like in other Lowes or Home Depots around the country, but I've NEVER found anything useful hardware wise for PCs at either of those chains. However, Ace seems to have just about any screw/nut/bolt you could ever want (in my area, at least).

I do however like the Rad screws from MNPCTech. They're pricey but damn, they look really nice with the collar they come with. Plus, I get to support a small modding company when I order with them, which I like to do when I can.

So, there's lots of options out there, it's just finding what you really want to spend your money on. I would advise looking at Ace hardware if you're looking for standard bolts that alot of these e-tailers sell for 4-5x the cost.


----------



## Badass1982

So Frozen CPU just informed me that they wouldn't be getting any of the G-Changer version 2's in stock anytime soon so I'm going to return them. Can you guys recommend another 560mm rad. I've been looking at the Alphacool UT60 but I have no idea as to its performance!!! Suggestions???


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So Frozen CPU just informed me that they wouldn't be getting any of the G-Changer version 2's in stock anytime soon so I'm going to return them. Can you guys recommend another 560mm rad. I've been looking at the Alphacool UT60 but I have no idea as to its performance!!! Suggestions???


Black Ice Nemesis GTX 560


----------



## Pheozero

UT60's are fine. Maybe some HWL rads? SR1 or the Nemesis series?


----------



## Badass1982

The only real requirements I have is that I don't really want the rads themselves to be any thicker than 60mm's I would prefer 4 total inlets/outlets, so the possibility is there for fill/drain ports and a bleed screw would be nice.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> The only real requirements I have is that I don't really want the rads themselves to be any thicker than 60mm's I would prefer 4 total inlets/outlets, so the possibility is there for fill/drain ports and a bleed screw would be nice.


Coolgate do some nice rads and they have all your requirements


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> The only real requirements I have is that I don't really want the rads themselves to be any thicker than 60mm's I would prefer 4 total inlets/outlets, so the possibility is there for fill/drain ports and a bleed screw would be nice.


XSPC RX V3?


----------



## Pheozero

Ok, so my old Hyper 212 EVO just literally fell apart in my hands before I got a chance to try and do a post test on my new X99 stuff. So I need to find a cheap way to cool it while I check to see if the parts are actually working. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> XSPC RX V3?


He's looking for quad 140


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> He's looking for quad 140


Serves me right for not checking up the whole story!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey question, what fan filters do you guys use?

I bought some standard DemciFlex radiator ones but they seem to cover part of the flexbay and top panel cut outs







and with the magnetic strip the filter its self doesnt stick to it very well


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey question, what fan filters do you guys use?
> 
> I bought some standard DemciFlex radiator ones but they seem to cover part of the flexbay and top panel cut outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the magnetic strip the filter its self doesnt stick to it very well


They do make special ones just for CaseLabs. I don't know if they make a set for the SM5, but they do make them under Custom Filters for CaseLabs Fex-Bays. I bought one for the 120.3 Flex-Bay. It fits perfectly...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey question, what fan filters do you guys use?
> 
> I bought some standard DemciFlex radiator ones but they seem to cover part of the flexbay and top panel cut outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the magnetic strip the filter its self doesnt stick to it very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do make special ones just for CaseLabs. I don't know if they make a set for the SM5, but they do make them under Custom Filters for CaseLabs Fex-Bays. I bought one for the 120.3 Flex-Bay. It fits perfectly...
Click to expand...

And yes, the stickum is not that good... I improvised and use some glue


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My damn DEMCifilers have been sitting in Capetown International Mail Hub since 10/03, and haven't moved or been touched.

Yeah.

When did you order your stuff Aussie?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So Frozen CPU just informed me that they wouldn't be getting any of the G-Changer version 2's in stock anytime soon so I'm going to return them. Can you guys recommend another 560mm rad. I've been looking at the Alphacool UT60 but I have no idea as to its performance!!! Suggestions???


I've got a 560mm XT45 by AlphaCool, it seems quality so far. I'd recommend this (XT45 or UT60) and HWLabs radiators. I don't have enough experience with others except an 8 year old XSPC which I wouldn't recommend but probably doesn't reflect their current product line.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> They do make special ones just for CaseLabs. I don't know if they make a set for the SM5, but they do make them under Custom Filters for CaseLabs Fex-Bays. I bought one for the 120.3 Flex-Bay. It fits perfectly...


Ah ok, I forgot to check there site. I was considering getting 140mm or something but the measurements still seem a bit small
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> And yes, the stickum is not that good... I improvised and use some glue


Hmm didnt wanna go that far, my back 120mm filter holds on but I think thats mainly to do with the screws...

The magnetic strips are kinda weak on powderer coating but seem okish on normal painted cases, which seems a bit odd








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> When did you order your stuff Aussie?


I ordered them from a local PC shop, but I will order my next lot from DemciFlex next (providing the shipping doesnt cost a fortune like most US sites do







)


----------



## DRT-Maverick

A warning/heads up if you plan to order from DEMCI. You won't get your stuff shipped to you until the SAPO strike ends. It's been a month and my packages haven't even moved from the post office they were dropped off at.

South African Post is on a strike, it has been for three months. There are people who've been waiting since August for packages from South Africa.

You DO have the option to use FedEX but it's like $50 for the shipping alone, vs $10.... SO it depends really how much you want the filters, can you stand to wait until the never-ending SAPO strike ends, or will you use fedex?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> A warning/heads up if you plan to order from DEMCI. You won't get your stuff shipped to you until the SAPO strike ends. It's been a month and my packages haven't even moved from the post office they were dropped off at.
> 
> South African Post is on a strike, it has been for three months. There are people who've been waiting since August for packages from South Africa.
> 
> You DO have the option to use FedEX but it's like $50 for the shipping alone, vs $10.... SO it depends really how much you want the filters, can you stand to wait until the never-ending SAPO strike ends, or will you use fedex?


Hmm ok thanks I'll keep that in mind, I dont plan on buying them for another couple of weeks, just dropped more $$$ on watercooling stuff again


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I want my dust filters.







I have to have them or else I have to disassemble the entire Caselabs each time I want to clean the fans. Flex-Bay radiators, I realized need to have an easier way to remove the ventilated cover.


----------



## Badass1982

While we're on dust filters do you guys put them on the outside of the fans that are on the rads? or do you put them onto the rads themselves then sandwhich the fans on top. I'm intending to put these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16605/ffi-108/120mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_045mm_Thick.html?id=J6uDjFeP&mv_pc=12919#blank

On pretty much every fan I have , whether it be radiator or case.

Finally, do the restrict airflow much or is it pretty negligible.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I only use 2 demci filters fitted on the inside of the panels in front of the rads, the fans on the mobo side have none. I don't mind to clean my rig once a month.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> A warning/heads up if you plan to order from DEMCI. You won't get your stuff shipped to you until the SAPO strike ends. It's been a month and my packages haven't even moved from the post office they were dropped off at.
> 
> South African Post is on a strike, it has been for three months. There are people who've been waiting since August for packages from South Africa.
> 
> You DO have the option to use FedEX but it's like $50 for the shipping alone, vs $10.... SO it depends really how much you want the filters, can you stand to wait until the never-ending SAPO strike ends, or will you use fedex?


It would be nice if media outlets covered this story. I honestly had no clue until you mentioned it.


----------



## grumbachr

Can I join the club?



Now I just have to stop being a flake and actually decide on what i'm going to put inside it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It would be nice if media outlets covered this story. I honestly had no clue until you mentioned it.


Completely agree, I would have used a different courier had I known SAPO had been on strike since August. After I placed the order and they had shipped I got an email from DEMCI stating "due to the strike your package my not arrive on time." I was thinking "what strike?" Now I've been following it daily.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Completely agree, I would have used a different courier had I known SAPO had been on strike since August. After I placed the order and they had shipped I got an email from DEMCI stating "due to the strike your package my not arrive on time." I was thinking "what strike?" Now I've been following it daily.


http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/10/30/demciflex-affected-by-south-africa-post-office-strike/

I have to say I knew about this before but wasn't sure how much of an issue it would be till your post. You aren't the only one affected, but hopefully not many more need to be.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Completely agree, I would have used a different courier had I known SAPO had been on strike since August. After I placed the order and they had shipped I got an email from DEMCI stating "due to the strike your package my not arrive on time." I was thinking "what strike?" Now I've been following it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/10/30/demciflex-affected-by-south-africa-post-office-strike/
> 
> I have to say I knew about this before but wasn't sure how much of an issue it would be till your post. You aren't the only one affected, but hopefully not many more need to be.
Click to expand...

I think its a VERY large issue considering products going into or out of South Africa, or being transferred through there, are affected. That's millions, if not hundreds of millions of pieces of mail that are just sitting there, doing nothing.


----------



## VSG

True, but that comment was specific with Demciflex in mind. The general news media should definitely have reported on this.


----------



## SortOfGrim

nice new CaseLabs website


----------



## FrancisJF

Updated my SM5, Picture is ugly though and not the best cable management....


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Lookin' good though! My first shots of my caselabs was on an iphone and were crappy too lol.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> nice new CaseLabs website


Agreed.








Except for that quote:
"Used by top-level law enforcement agencies"


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Updated my SM5, Picture is ugly though and not the best cable management....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now thats a pretty SM5









It puts mine to shame


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for that quote:
> "Used by top-level law enforcement agencies"


Don't you feel safer now that they at least use an awesome product?


----------



## X-Nine

The new site is still a work in progress, and I think the firm just put some of those tag lines in there. Rest assured, it will get better over time.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Don't you feel safer now that they at least use an awesome product?


Yep, no stamped-steel mass-produced cases need apply.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new site is still a work in progress, and I think the firm just put some of those tag lines in there. Rest assured, it will get better over time.


Making cases for industrial applications is a part of CaseLabs heritage.









www.calfab.com/index.html


----------



## codybby

Quick question for you guys, I just received my STH10 (YAY!!!) but I've already ran into a bit of trouble. Okay my plan was to run 2 560's in the bottom and 1 560 and 1 280 in the top chamber with the PSU. Now the problem I've run into is since there is not 140.2 mount for the STH10 I had to buy 4x 140.4 mounts. I hope I'm just overlooking something but the issue is the radiator mounts sticks out past the PSU mounting holes so now I can't fit a PSU in there, What are my options here?

Edit: Crap, just searching around I find out that it only supports 120 rads in the top chamber! well that sucks, but even if I change to 120 rad mounts will they be low profile enough to allow the PSU to be installed?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Don't you feel safer now that they at least use an awesome product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, no stamped-steel mass-produced cases need apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new site is still a work in progress, and I think the firm just put some of those tag lines in there. Rest assured, it will get better over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making cases for industrial applications is a part of CaseLabs heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calfab.com/index.html
Click to expand...

Yes, I know, that really wasn't my point, my point was, not all of the content on that banner will be there after the revision. Plus other parts of the site will see updates throughout. It's still a fresh 2.0. Maybe we could do incremental updates like android? CaseLabs website 2.0.4.5.66.1111.2


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes, I know, that really wasn't my point, my point was, not all of the content on that banner will be there after the revision. Plus other parts of the site will see updates throughout. It's still a fresh 2.0. Maybe we could do incremental updates like android? CaseLabs website 2.0.4.5.66.1111.2


Lol.
Right, I see what you are saying.
I like the new refresh for the site.
Looking forward to when it's updated to revision 2.0.4.5.66.1111.2.


----------



## Badass1982

Just wanted to announced that I have now ordered pretty much ALL the parts of my current build. I may have to order a few small parts at some point but aside from GPU's this bad boy is all bought . really excited now!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Just wanted to announced that I have now ordered pretty much ALL the parts of my current build. I may have to order a few small parts at some point but aside from GPU's this bad boy is all bought . really excited now!


----------



## vlps5122

hey guys here is my sm8, almost done with it


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hey guys here is my sm8, almost done with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good.


----------



## CoolRonZ

current status on my build, should be SLI early next week when my 2nd 970 gets here and maybe someday soon EK will make blocks for them


----------



## psycho84

I'm ordered my frist CaseLabs Case









I hope it will arrive fast ^^


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I'm ordered my frist CaseLabs Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it will arrive fast ^^


I hoped the same when I ordered mine. I'd check every day and always see the "awaiting fulfillment" message. Then I got an email saying that my order would be delayed due to a problem with a vendor.

In the end it really didn't take but maybe a day or two longer than expected but I was like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.

By the way, it was worth the wait. Fantastic case!


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys

im trying to mount two Bitspower 250mm DDC pump/reservoir combos to the wall of SM8, side by side, facing the opposite side wall of the chassis, so that calls for 8 holes total (2 each for EK DDC UNI mount/holder, 2 each for Bitspower Res clamps). In addition, I need to drill two 20mm holes above the tops of the reservoirs for Bitspower fillports/panel fittings. I also have M3 and M4 threaded nylon spacers I intend to use as I want partial cable clearance as the 24 pin ATX may run a tad underneath one of the units.

Obviously absolute precision measurements is a must, and ive never drilled before on anything ever, so I ended up just buying a tabletop drill press (albeit a cheap one). I also bought several clamps, filers, masking tape, a dremel and some accessories, and a step-drill bit that goes up to 3/4".

now ive heard that for the Bitspower fill ports, I should perhaps start with a 15mm hole and then file up to the 20mm size to be safe. Also, do I need to worry about getting a center punch or anything? I literally bouight the drill press for this one project, I already feel im being paranoid and perhaps going a lil overboard.

But still, any suggestions and tips are GREATLY appreciated, i could really use any insight or precautions before doing this. Ive never really been experienced with handiwork and craftsmanship (oddly, as im pretty good with my hands and dexterity however).


----------



## 1911Savage

A center punch is very helpful. It helps keep your drill bit from "walking." I bought a cheap spring-loaded center punch from Harbor Freight. I don't know if you have one close to you but their tools like this are cheap and suitable for occasional use.

Fair warning: The bitspower pass-thru fittings will not fit in a 3/4" diameter hole. I had to do some filing and grinding to get mine to fit. Wish I'd bought a SLIGHTLY bigger step-drill.


----------



## 1911Savage

I'm getting a little closer with mine. Got a lot of cable work to do. Waiting for some cable extensions from Ensourced.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> A center punch is very helpful. It helps keep your drill bit from "walking." I bought a cheap spring-loaded center punch from Harbor Freight. I don't know if you have one close to you but their tools like this are cheap and suitable for occasional use.
> 
> Fair warning: The bitspower pass-thru fittings will not fit in a 3/4" diameter hole. I had to do some filing and grinding to get mine to fit. Wish I'd bought a SLIGHTLY bigger step-drill.


When my STH10 does finally arrive, I will be using a couple of Bitspower Pass-thru fittings. since 3/4 didn't work, would you recommend to use a 7/8 bit size instead, or still use 3/4 and file?


----------



## 1911Savage

7/8" would be a little too big I think. If you can find a 13/16" that would be just about right. The outside diameter of the fitting is actually 20mm and 13/16" is 21mm.

When I bought my drill bit I thought 3/4 would be big enough but it wasn't. The midplate in my SMA8 is fairly thick and making the hole bigger wasn't fun.


----------



## 1911Savage

I just looked at Harbor Freight's website and found these:

http://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drill-bit-set-2-pc-69088.html

It's a set of 2 and they both have a 13/16" diameter part. I couldn't find a single bit, only the set of 2.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'm getting a little closer with mine. Got a lot of cable work to do. Waiting for some cable extensions from Ensourced.


im literally trying to build a very similar setup, only im using an SM8, so my tower isnt as long. One of the reservoirs is going to overlap the cable holes on the side of the mobo slightly, so im going to elevate them with spacers. Im also using DDC pumps instead and 250mm reservoirs.

Do I need a center punch even if I use a drill press? I do indeed have a harbor freight nearby, thats where I got my press and dremel.

couldnt I just drill a 3/4" inch hole and then just sand it down with the with a dremel?


----------



## 1911Savage

This is the punch I got:

http://www.harborfreight.com/spring-loaded-center-punch-621.html

For the price and the fact that you "might" need it, I'd get it.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> couldnt I just drill a 3/4" inch hole and then just sand it down with the with a dremel?


Sure. That's what I did. It's just not real easy.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Sure. That's what I did. It's just not real easy.


ah. Ill get that hole punch set then.

What size hole should I drill for m4 and m3 screws? did you use a hand drill for your case?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ah. Ill get that hole punch set then.
> 
> What size hole should I drill for m4 and m3 screws? did you use a hand drill for your case?


I don't know what size bit for M3 or M4. I just pick the right size from my set of bits.

Yes, I used a hand drill for all the holes I had to drill.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ah. Ill get that hole punch set then.
> 
> What size hole should I drill for m4 and m3 screws? did you use a hand drill for your case?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what size bit for M3 or M4. I just pick the right size from my set of bits.
> 
> Yes, I used a hand drill for all the holes I had to drill.
Click to expand...

This depends on how much clearance you would like between the screw and the screw hole

What comes pretty close and tight would be for the 3mm, a #31 drill, and for the 4mm, a #21 drill...

Just joking! Since you'll be using crude methods of layout and drilling, Use a 4mm drill for the 3mm screws and a 5mm for the 4mm screw... That'll leave you .5mm on a side clearance. Even that might be too tight. Drill your holes real close to right on the money.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I just looked at Harbor Freight's website and found these:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drill-bit-set-2-pc-69088.html
> 
> It's a set of 2 and they both have a 13/16" diameter part. I couldn't find a single bit, only the set of 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> This is the punch I got:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/spring-loaded-center-punch-621.html
> 
> For the price and the fact that you "might" need it, I'd get it.


Awesome thanks. I have a HF near me so I will probably get those when my case comes. In the grand scheme of everything I paid for the build, might as well purchase this.


----------



## Ragsters

I have the same center punch and set of step bits from harbor freight. Everything works as expected.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I don't know what size bit for M3 or M4. I just pick the right size from my set of bits.
> 
> Yes, I used a hand drill for all the holes I had to drill.


any idea on what RPM or settings I should use?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> any idea on what RPM or settings I should use?


No idea about RPMs but on the step drill don't try to push through to the next "step" too quickly. Let the bit do the work and you can feel when you've gone through each step.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Any recommended pads for mounting the EK-D5 in a caselabs case? I'm going to mount it to the 120mm accessory mounting plate (with the hole for a tube), it will be hanging from the roof of the lower chamber. EK's mounting plate is weird and difficult to deal with.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> im trying to mount two Bitspower 250mm DDC pump/reservoir combos to the wall of SM8, side by side, facing the opposite side wall of the chassis, so that calls for 8 holes total (2 each for EK DDC UNI mount/holder, 2 each for Bitspower Res clamps). In addition, I need to drill two 20mm holes above the tops of the reservoirs for Bitspower fillports/panel fittings. I also have M3 and M4 threaded nylon spacers I intend to use as I want partial cable clearance as the 24 pin ATX may run a tad underneath one of the units.
> 
> Obviously absolute precision measurements is a must, and ive never drilled before on anything ever, so I ended up just buying a tabletop drill press (albeit a cheap one). I also bought several clamps, filers, masking tape, a dremel and some accessories, and a step-drill bit that goes up to 3/4".
> 
> now ive heard that for the Bitspower fill ports, I should perhaps start with a 15mm hole and then file up to the 20mm size to be safe. Also, do I need to worry about getting a center punch or anything? I literally bouight the drill press for this one project, I already feel im being paranoid and perhaps going a lil overboard.
> 
> But still, any suggestions and tips are GREATLY appreciated, i could really use any insight or precautions before doing this. Ive never really been experienced with handiwork and craftsmanship (oddly, as im pretty good with my hands and dexterity however).


This is how I do it.

First, assemble your case and then do a visualization with the reservoirs inside the case. This doesn't have to be perfect, but you should be able to envision the mobo in there and any other hardware so that your reservoirs aren't getting in the way.

Now then, take frog tape (it's green, get it at home depot) and apply it to the panel you'll be drilling on. This is not only used as a marking template, but also prevents scratches to the area and leaves no residue.

Take your reservoirs and situate them on the panel over the frog tape. Make sure they are level. Take a pen and make an outline of the brackets and the holes in the brackets.

Take a center punch to the hole points. Yes, a center punch is necessary. I bought an automatic one from home depot a few years ago for like 12 bucks.

Get your drill bits out and find one that fits perfectly into the hole of the mounting bracket. It should slide in and out very easily, no resistance, yet still touch or almost touch the walls of the hole in the bracket.

Drill. The center punch made a divet (if you punched it enough) so that your bit doesn't wander at all. Use a bit of force behind your drill to ensure it stays in place drilling. After you're through, drill in and out of the holes a couple of times from either side, this will deburr the hole and and allow for screws to go in seamlessly.

Removed the frog tape. Mount your reservoirs. Dance. Dance like you're dancing for your people!

This should take you all of 15 minutes with a hand drill. I have an old (15 years!) Dewalt 14.4v drill that smokes their new 18v drills. They just don't make em like they used to.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is how I do it.
> 
> First, assemble your case and then do a visualization with the reservoirs inside the case. This doesn't have to be perfect, but you should be able to envision the mobo in there and any other hardware so that your reservoirs aren't getting in the way.
> 
> Now then, take frog tape (it's green, get it at home depot) and apply it to the panel you'll be drilling on. This is not only used as a marking template, but also prevents scratches to the area and leaves no residue.
> 
> Take your reservoirs and situate them on the panel over the frog tape. Make sure they are level. Take a pen and make an outline of the brackets and the holes in the brackets.
> 
> Take a center punch to the hole points. Yes, a center punch is necessary. I bought an automatic one from home depot a few years ago for like 12 bucks.
> 
> Get your drill bits out and find one that fits perfectly into the hole of the mounting bracket. It should slide in and out very easily, no resistance, yet still touch or almost touch the walls of the hole in the bracket.
> 
> Drill. The center punch made a divet (if you punched it enough) so that your bit doesn't wander at all. Use a bit of force behind your drill to ensure it stays in place drilling. After you're through, drill in and out of the holes a couple of times from either side, this will deburr the hole and and allow for screws to go in seamlessly.
> 
> Removed the frog tape. Mount your reservoirs. Dance. Dance like you're dancing for your people!
> 
> This should take you all of 15 minutes with a hand drill. I have an old (15 years!) Dewalt 14.4v drill that smokes their new 18v drills. They just don't make em like they used to.


Excellent advise.
Rep+


----------



## stren

Also worth mentioning that getting drill bits that are for metal and not for wood/masonry is a good idea too







Old blunt bits also may wander more.


----------



## Badass1982

Just a quick question... Would any of you guys go to the extra effort to watercool ram/mobo on the x99 platform if you are not going extreme over voltage or want the looks that it brings. I'm prepared to do it on this build but ONLY if it will bring me substantial performance benefits. (Honestly I would prefer to have my system easier to drain/refill/maintain/upgrade) and I just feel this would be unnecessary.

Thoughts ???


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Just a quick question... Would any of you guys go to the extra effort to watercool ram/mobo on the x99 platform if you are not going extreme over voltage or want the looks that it brings. I'm prepared to do it on this build but ONLY if it will bring me substantial performance benefits. (Honestly I would prefer to have my system easier to drain/refill/maintain/upgrade) and I just feel this would be unnecessary.
> 
> Thoughts ???


I've heard most people say that water cooling ram is usually unnecessary and is just for looks mostly. I have a water block on my ram but if (when) I upgrade to X99 I doubt I will go to the trouble.

I am water cooling my motherboard too but I probably wouldn't if I had it to do over. BUT, there are people here a LOT more qualified to answer that than I am.


----------



## Badass1982

The main reason for me not doing it (cooling motherboard/ram with water) is the complications that it will raise in using QDC's in my loop, really wanna use QDC's so upgrading is much easier!


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is how I do it.
> 
> First, assemble your case and then do a visualization with the reservoirs inside the case. This doesn't have to be perfect, but you should be able to envision the mobo in there and any other hardware so that your reservoirs aren't getting in the way.
> 
> Now then, take frog tape (it's green, get it at home depot) and apply it to the panel you'll be drilling on. This is not only used as a marking template, but also prevents scratches to the area and leaves no residue.
> 
> Take your reservoirs and situate them on the panel over the frog tape. Make sure they are level. Take a pen and make an outline of the brackets and the holes in the brackets.
> 
> Take a center punch to the hole points. Yes, a center punch is necessary. I bought an automatic one from home depot a few years ago for like 12 bucks.
> 
> Get your drill bits out and find one that fits perfectly into the hole of the mounting bracket. It should slide in and out very easily, no resistance, yet still touch or almost touch the walls of the hole in the bracket.
> 
> Drill. The center punch made a divet (if you punched it enough) so that your bit doesn't wander at all. Use a bit of force behind your drill to ensure it stays in place drilling. After you're through, drill in and out of the holes a couple of times from either side, this will deburr the hole and and allow for screws to go in seamlessly.
> 
> Removed the frog tape. Mount your reservoirs. Dance. Dance like you're dancing for your people!
> 
> This should take you all of 15 minutes with a hand drill. I have an old (15 years!) Dewalt 14.4v drill that smokes their new 18v drills. They just don't make em like they used to.


thank you so much! really appreciate the help.

Ive actually already assembled and built my rig, im doing a complete teardown however for this new configuration and I was going to drill into the chassis divider as it is individually, without the motherboard tray in place and completely seperated from the rest of the chassis

Should I use a hand drill instead of my drill press? and is there anything wrong with using normal masking tape?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is how I do it.
> 
> First, assemble your case and then do a visualization with the reservoirs inside the case. This doesn't have to be perfect, but you should be able to envision the mobo in there and any other hardware so that your reservoirs aren't getting in the way.
> 
> Now then, take frog tape (it's green, get it at home depot) and apply it to the panel you'll be drilling on. This is not only used as a marking template, but also prevents scratches to the area and leaves no residue.
> 
> Take your reservoirs and situate them on the panel over the frog tape. Make sure they are level. Take a pen and make an outline of the brackets and the holes in the brackets.
> 
> Take a center punch to the hole points. Yes, a center punch is necessary. I bought an automatic one from home depot a few years ago for like 12 bucks.
> 
> Get your drill bits out and find one that fits perfectly into the hole of the mounting bracket. It should slide in and out very easily, no resistance, yet still touch or almost touch the walls of the hole in the bracket.
> 
> Drill. The center punch made a divet (if you punched it enough) so that your bit doesn't wander at all. Use a bit of force behind your drill to ensure it stays in place drilling. After you're through, drill in and out of the holes a couple of times from either side, this will deburr the hole and and allow for screws to go in seamlessly.
> 
> Removed the frog tape. Mount your reservoirs. Dance. Dance like you're dancing for your people!
> 
> This should take you all of 15 minutes with a hand drill. I have an old (15 years!) Dewalt 14.4v drill that smokes their new 18v drills. They just don't make em like they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much! really appreciate the help.
> 
> Ive actually already assembled and built my rig, im doing a complete teardown however for this new configuration and I was going to drill into the chassis divider as it is individually, without the motherboard tray in place and completely seperated from the rest of the chassis
> 
> Should I use a hand drill instead of my drill press? and is there anything wrong with using normal masking tape?
Click to expand...

That's up to you. I mean, I'd LOVE to have a drill press, but I've never found it to be absolutely necessary. If you have one, might as well use it so you can laugh at us peasants who don't!









Here's the center punch I have: http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Hardened-Steel-Center-Punch-89/202025674

Frog Tape: http://www.homedepot.com/p/FrogTape-1-88-in-x-60-yds-Multi-Surface-Tape-240107/202391342

If you have other questions let us know. That's what we're all here for









BTW, what kind of tubing you going to run? Soft or hardline?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ah. Ill get that hole punch set then.
> 
> What size hole should I drill for m4 and m3 screws? did you use a hand drill for your case?


For a M3 screw, one would use a 3.2mm drill bit. For a M4 screw, one would use a 4.3mm drill bit.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ah. Ill get that hole punch set then.
> 
> What size hole should I drill for m4 and m3 screws? did you use a hand drill for your case?
> 
> 
> 
> For a M3 screw, one would use a 3.2mm drill bit. For a M4 screw, one would use a 4.3mm drill bit.
Click to expand...

Not much room for error there! I hope these guys have a milling machine with digital read outs!

Go bigger on those holes by at least 1mm each so you have a little play for alignment.

BTW - I'm a Journeyman Machinist and I do know a little bit about this stuff!


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Not much room for error there! I hope these guys have a milling machine with digital read outs!
> 
> Go bigger on those holes by at least 1mm each so you have a little play for alignment.
> 
> BTW - I'm a Journeyman Machinist and I do know a little bit about this stuff!


I have used these drill bits, especially the M4, successfully numerous times. When I drilled these holes, my only tool was a cordless drill. Although, I center punched the holes before drilling them.

BTW - the hole size for a M3 washer is 3.2mm and a M4 washer is 4.3mm.

For me, I prefer to use the standard drill bit sizes without much tolerance for error. I like screws to fit into the hole without any play.


----------



## JourneymanMike

You don't need to adjust for misalignment in a washer - for a pattern of holes you may need to, unless your layout and punch marks are right on the money...


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You don't need to adjust for misalignment in a washer - for a pattern of holes you may need to, unless your layout and punch marks are right on the money...


That is completely true.

Most of the time my layout and punch marks are right on the money. Although, I have messed up the layout a few times but it is not a big issue with the cases and accessories from Case Labs.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> I have used these drill bits, especially the M4, successfully numerous times. When I drilled these holes, my only tool was a cordless drill. Although, I center punched the holes before drilling them.
> 
> BTW - the hole size for a M3 washer is 3.2mm and a M4 washer is 4.3mm.
> 
> For me, I prefer to use the standard drill bit sizes without much tolerance for error. I like screws to fit into the hole without any play.


I used 8-32 machine screws to mount my reservoirs to the chassis divider and the bit was pretty much exactly the same size as the screws and there is practically no play at all. That spring loaded center punch helped with that.

I just measured the hole pattern and made a template, taped the template to the divider and center-punched and drilled the holes.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I just measured the hole pattern and made a template, taped the template to the divider and center-punched and drilled the holes.


I did a similar thing when I drilled the two M4 holes for my pump/reservoir combo in the attachment plate.


----------



## xP_0nex

Can't wait for my Mercury S3 to get here!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Can't wait for my Mercury S3 to get here!


ditto!


----------



## Badass1982

So as sods law would have it, shortly after I arrive at work (Now) the remaining components of my build get delivered (and Fed Ex can't find the house again with the FINAL shipment) Arrgghhh.

I guess we can say my flushing and putting together of this machine will FINALLY be happening this week.....now I just have to pay it off then decide on GPU's whoo hoo!


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> thank you so much! really appreciate the help.
> 
> Ive actually already assembled and built my rig, im doing a complete teardown however for this new configuration and I was going to drill into the chassis divider as it is individually, without the motherboard tray in place and completely seperated from the rest of the chassis
> 
> Should I use a hand drill instead of my drill press? and is there anything wrong with using normal masking tape?


Whatever you do, don't rush. I'm fairly handy with tools but due to my impatience I've put a couple of idiot marks on my midplate and chassis divider. I've got some gunmetal paint that I can use to make the marks less visible. It's not anything that most people would notice but it really sucks.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's up to you. I mean, I'd LOVE to have a drill press, but I've never found it to be absolutely necessary. If you have one, might as well use it so you can laugh at us peasants who don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the center punch I have: http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Hardened-Steel-Center-Punch-89/202025674
> 
> Frog Tape: http://www.homedepot.com/p/FrogTape-1-88-in-x-60-yds-Multi-Surface-Tape-240107/202391342
> 
> If you have other questions let us know. That's what we're all here for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what kind of tubing you going to run? Soft or hardline?


Again, thank you so much, I truly appreciate it, especially coming from a manufacturer such as yourself, means alot.

I went to home depot and bought a center punch, frog tape and a few other minor supplies.



I actually got a pretty good deal on the drill press, it was only 80 bones. Im sure its probably of the cheapest quality, but I dont expect to need much to get the job done. I feel very confident now after doing some research and hearing from you guys. I also have a blank accessory mount cover plate I ordered a while back that im going to practice on first, its perfect because its the same paint, its a 2 fan size and its the same thickness. I am however still a little bit more worried about the larger, 20mm holes. But im going to drill a much smaller size hole first, perhaps 10mm and file down the rest, no matter how long it takes









Heres a picture of my current build, ill be using pretty much all the exact same components:



The things im changing will be the bigger reservoirs im adding and waterblocks to the ram, and mosfets, and im going to add in some of the new 16mm Bitspower crystal link tubes and fittings for a few spots as well. Also, I am going to change the bottom radiator from the 360mm one currently to a smaller black ice 240mm rad, as I want to mount the PSU as it normally is on the bottom. Lastly, im going to run tubing from both outlets of the radiators to the backside of the case where the cables run, with soft tubing, and connect them to the panel fittings above the reservoirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Not much room for error there! I hope these guys have a milling machine with digital read outs!
> 
> Go bigger on those holes by at least 1mm each so you have a little play for alignment.
> 
> BTW - I'm a Journeyman Machinist and I do know a little bit about this stuff!


absolutely, thanks and will do. This was actually one of the more major concerns I had, was having the tiniest bit of off measurement and not being able to successfully mount something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Whatever you do, don't rush. I'm fairly handy with tools but due to my impatience I've put a couple of idiot marks on my midplate and chassis divider. I've got some gunmetal paint that I can use to make the marks less visible. It's not anything that most people would notice but it really sucks.


Im so sorry to hear that man, I know that feeling. I remember when I first got my Rampage IV black that I was extremely excited for and absolutely loved the look of, I made an extremely boneheaded mistake...

I had done a test fit inside my case and hooked up some of the wires. When I slid the motherboard tray out after unplugging everything, I forgot to disconnect the USB 3.0 header... and I pulled the tray out and SNAG! I broke the housing and bent almost all the pins.... and I had bent pins once previously on a different mobo, and when I tried to bend back the pins on that one, they broke... so I was extremely worried this time. Fortunately, I bent them all back perfectly and it worked fine. I was going to try and glue the housing back together but it was such a tight work area that I didnt want to risk it. It looked okay after I finished the build but the mere thought of everything not being perfect drove me mad....

Thanks to everyone who replied, I got minimal help when I made a thread in the modding section.


----------



## X-Nine

I think you're all set, then! Very good idea to practice on spare parts. Trust me, my spare parts were cases I was actually working on early in my modding days, and sometimes it didn't turn out too well, Lol. Learn from other people's mistakes, like mine. Lol.

I would highly suggest looking at Bitspowers hard tube fittings (not just the crystal link fittings, but the actual fittings with locking collars on them.) They are wonderful to work with.

Good luck and keep us all posted!


----------



## pompss

Guyz need your votes for my build s5 Ares 3 if you like it

Thanks in advance

build log
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1515713

where to vote

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517172/ocn-mod-of-the-month-october-2014-professional-class-vote-now/90#post_23102616


----------



## xP_0nex

I'm sure this gets beat to death, but how long is the usual wait for the S3? I know it states 10-15 business days, but man I'm on day 7 and I can barely wait anymore.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

DEMCifilters arrived today. South African Post Service is starting to resume but I'd recommend contacting DEMCi and asking how the situation is before ordering.

Sexy lookin' filters.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I think you're all set, then! Very good idea to practice on spare parts. Trust me, my spare parts were cases I was actually working on early in my modding days, and sometimes it didn't turn out too well, Lol. Learn from other people's mistakes, like mine. Lol.
> 
> I would highly suggest looking at Bitspowers hard tube fittings (not just the crystal link fittings, but the actual fittings with locking collars on them.) They are wonderful to work with.
> 
> Good luck and keep us all posted!


So I finally recieved the rest of the necessary components i required today, and I began.

I finished the system teardown, and got the chassis divider in its individual form. However, I remembered the integrated bolts and wire tire spots on the back of the piece, which are going to interfere with the pieces ability to lay flat... So now im wondering if I should perhaps just use a hand drill....After using the center punch, I feel fairly confident that i should be able to get it done.

Heres the markings I made for the bolts:


----------



## CaliLife17

Man you are all Lucky you have your cases. Im still waiting on my Gun Metal STH10, ordered 10/25, so still gotta wait. Not having a desktop really does suck

EDIT: Typing on a tablet leads to botching words.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Man you are all Lucky you have your cases. Im still waiting on my Gun Metal STH10, ordered 10/25, so still gotta wait. Not having a desktop really does suc


I agree.. no desktop does suks


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> I agree.. no desktop does suks


That is what I get typing on a Nexus 9. Need a desktop to really type


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> That is what I get typing on a Nexus 9. Need a desktop to really type


Cool profile pic btw







I'm Square fan too


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hey guys, super important question. I'm about to dismantle my case to do some drilling but I received my DEMCifilters. Should I mount them inside or outside? I mean, the case is soo freakin' gorgeous, I'll be mounting them inside for the removable side panel, BUT, what about the radiator in the front flex bay? That requires taking the entire thing apart to get to, just to clean. How efficient are DEMCi? Can I get away with mounting it on the inside, and vacuuming it? (turning off the fans during that period of course).


----------



## Badass1982

OK so I've run into a conundrum.....even though im looking to use gpu's I'm unsure of yet, at this point i am curious about how I'm going to plumb them up. I'm really settled on the idea of having clear water-blocks/clear terminal connectors for the gpu water-blocks, so that i can see my red coolant (mayhems pastel) in the reservoir as well as the blocks/clear terminal.....so do any of u know if these: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g57/c645/s2060/list/p1/ are compatible with the EVGA Hydro Copper series of cards: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=4296B899-9D59-4589-865B-CCBD551A70C2

I am aware those particular blocks are black but in this build i only want red accents.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey guys, super important question. I'm about to dismantle my case to do some drilling but I received my DEMCifilters. Should I mount them inside or outside? I mean, the case is soo freakin' gorgeous, I'll be mounting them inside for the removable side panel, BUT, what about the radiator in the front flex bay? That requires taking the entire thing apart to get to, just to clean. How efficient are DEMCi? Can I get away with mounting it on the inside, and vacuuming it? (turning off the fans during that period of course).


inside for aesthetic reasons. I used to have them outside but it just doesn't look right. They work good (clean once a week) and I don't see a temp increase. I don't use any filters on the front anymore because -same issue you have- where do you place them?? So yeah, can't help you there. I'm planning on buying one of those DataVac air dusters but I don't really need it...yet.


----------



## cmdood

I've seen some incredible builds in this thread but this is where I'm at for now. Newegg has saved this build project in so many ways! Asus support is horrible, they make great products but I'll make sure to always purchase from a reputable retailer. The R9 295x2 was also DoA, so wonderful NE let me exchange for the Evga Titan Z Superclocked. My weekend warrior build project ended up being two months. I like this build but really, I could have ordered a Talon from Falcon-NW for the same money essentially. I'm planning a custom water loop in December although my Temps are spot on or 40C at 4.5Ghz at idle and still determining under load. Just nice Temps all around and Raid0 with the SSD's was well worth it. The H220-X pump makes a rattle noise considering everything else is near silent or white noise.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey guys, super important question. I'm about to dismantle my case to do some drilling but I received my DEMCifilters. Should I mount them inside or outside? I mean, the case is soo freakin' gorgeous, I'll be mounting them inside for the removable side panel, BUT, what about the radiator in the front flex bay? That requires taking the entire thing apart to get to, just to clean. How efficient are DEMCi? Can I get away with mounting it on the inside, and vacuuming it? (turning off the fans during that period of course).


heres what i did with my demcifilters on my sm8 pedestal:


----------



## SortOfGrim

that's what I did to my psu side door too.


----------



## Badass1982

Hey guys so i have a couple of questions.

Firstly do any of you guys have any ideas on what would be a good way to link two rads together via tubing or fittings in the bottom of an STH10

I'm going to be going RES>>>>>PUMP>>>>>RAD>>>RAD>>>GPU's>>>>CPU>>>>>TOP RAD>>>>BACK TO RES. Most of the route I have figured out but ATM I'm trying to figure out the best (thinking most efficient and coolest looking) way to route my tubing/fittings/QDC's, whilst I'm on the QDC's the only part of my loop I really want separated are the GPU's and the Motherboard/CPU therefore it will be so much easier for upgrades in the future.

If possible separating the GPU's and CPU's with QDC's would be cool too. (but not essential)
That way it also makes it super easy to clean the case .....just remove MOBO tray/GPU's and PSU then clean the **** out of it!

Also I'm trying to achieve all the above whilst attempting to use ONLY Monsoon fittings for the most part.....as they look super cool!

Only part of that I'm not keen on is they don't seem to make any tubing to tubing fittings that I'm aware of especially not right angle ones......just threaded!


----------



## X-Nine

I would sandwhich the tubing between the rads so you don't have any funny or long swooping bends to get it around one rad. I'd use a crystal link tube/fitting set for something like that, personally. Others may have better ideas, but that's how I would do it.


----------



## Badass1982

It begins. Flushing the first of my three rads using a cheap eheim pump I bought on eBay. How long should flush each one for??


----------



## Badass1982

Sweet it appears you may have just saved me a massive headache.... I really like the idea of crystal link clear rigid tubing between my rads and to connect my GPU's that way I can see the red coolant in cool little accented areas as my tubing is black (non rigid).


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> inside for aesthetic reasons. I used to have them outside but it just doesn't look right. They work good (clean once a week) and I don't see a temp increase. I don't use any filters on the front anymore because -same issue you have- where do you place them?? So yeah, can't help you there. I'm planning on buying one of those DataVac air dusters but I don't really need it...yet.


I've been on the fence as well SortofGrim, debating where to install these filters. In my Mercury S3, I had them installed on the front and top fans, but it was becoming a bit of a task to clean each week. And we do have a fair amount of dust in our place with carpets + pet. Anyone happen to have DEMCifilters in a brushed aluminum or grey shade, and if so, do they match CaseLabs gun metal color scheme?


----------



## Badass1982

Any of you guys have any idea where I can purchase something like this but in the same or as close to the same as the black color of the monsoon black fittings? This would make my build so much easier.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23289/ex-tub-2848/Phobya_90_Elbow_12_ID_x_34_OD_Compression_Coupler_-_Silver_Nickel_62210.html?tl=g30c101s746#blank


----------



## X-Nine

This one doesn't look so clunky. Just use whatever fittings you like on it.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21905/ex-tub-2297/Bitspower_G14_Thread_90-Degree_Female_to_Female_Fitting_Adapter_-_Carbon_Black_BP-CB90DIG14.html?tl=g30c101s1306


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> I've been on the fence as well SortofGrim, debating where to install these filters. In my Mercury S3, I had them installed on the front and top fans, but it was becoming a bit of a task to clean each week. And we do have a fair amount of dust in our place with carpets + pet. Anyone happen to have DEMCifilters in a brushed aluminum or grey shade, and if so, do they match CaseLabs gun metal color scheme?


I think the demci filters look horrendous on the outside of caselabs case. If you can install them on the inside and invest in a datavac ( They are awesome). Takes about 5 seconds once a week to clean your filters, or once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Wiz766

Did my first review and first review of the S8 on OCN I believe.

http://www.overclock.net/products/caselabs-mercury-s8/reviews/6942


----------



## Pheozero

I suppose I should actually post a pic of my case since I've had it from... April? Still have a ton of work to do though. Excuse the crappy GS3 camera.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I have a day off today. I'm going to attempt to make my frosted plexiglass res-mount. I am going to have the fan controllers hidden behind the mount, with the wires leading into it. I think ti'll look cool, instead of hiding all the wires in the back.


----------



## Lionheart1980

hey guys.. where should i order caselab cases from, Frozencpu or Caselab? I live in Canada and i would like to get the MAGNUM TH10A... i also would like the inside painted like blue but outside normal black, frozencpu have that option..... which is cheaper? (shipping + paints+ items)
Here's few pics to give ya the ideas...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'd personally order from caselabs, but if you want custom blue tone painting you're going to have to get it done somewhere else, I think they stopped doing other colors besides grey, white and black.


----------



## Ragsters

I would email caselabs and ask them. They will tell you an honest answer.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> hey guys.. where should i order caselab cases from, Frozencpu or Caselab? I live in Canada and i would like to get the MAGNUM TH10A... i also would like the inside painted like blue but outside normal black, frozencpu have that option..... which is cheaper? (shipping + paints+ items)
> Here's few pics to give ya the ideas...


I had great service ordering direct from CaseLabs, shipped to the Vancouver area. The only hassle are the Canada Customs morons, but that's unavoidable regardless.
I normally wouldn't recommend buying it from Frozen, but with the custom paint you want, you may have to. Certainly won't hurt to ask though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'd personally order from caselabs, but if you want custom blue tone painting you're going to have to get it done somewhere else, I think they stopped doing other colors besides grey, white and black.


Never hurts to give them a shout about custom powdercoating. The worst that will happen is they'll say no. They definitely won't do two-coat or translucent powdercoats though, mainly because it's so difficult to get thoroughly consistent results on each part (you get minor colour variation from part to part)

Great thing is that one of their suppliers for powder is Prismatic Powders, and they'll send up to 5 free colour samplers. They'll also even ship those samplers to other countries, at no charge - both myself and my husband have picked up samplers from Prismatic and are now saving up to not only get the cases we want, but also to pick up a few extra pieces to take into a local shop to get a two-tone powder sprayed on ^_^


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had great service ordering direct from CaseLabs, shipped to the Vancouver area. The only hassle are the Canada Customs morons, but that's unavoidable regardless.
> I normally wouldn't recommend buying it from Frozen, but with the custom paint you want, you may have to. Certainly won't hurt to ask though.


Do caselab have any coupon code or any promotions? Cuz frozencpu have this 5% off and the 10% off if u do the review thingy .. save couple hundreds easy there.. i won't be ordering just a case... .. it adds up.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Do caselab have any coupon code or any promotions? Cuz frozencpu have this 5% off and the 10% off if u do the review thingy .. save couple hundreds easy there.. i won't be ordering just a case... .. it adds up.


Nope. You can't use the FCPU code on cases either.


----------



## Guest

Just to chime in about custom powder coating. Yes, definitely send an email to [email protected] and he can get you a quote. Most of the time it is something we can do, but there are a few exceptions being mostly two coat applications.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Order direct from CaseLabs! They have excellent CS and it is not as expensive!

It's impossible to describe how well they treat every single order!









CaesLabs puts forth the Extra effort to be the best, I've never had that level service from any other computer parts manufacturer or supplier!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had great service ordering direct from CaseLabs, shipped to the Vancouver area. The only hassle are the Canada Customs morons, but that's unavoidable regardless.
> I normally wouldn't recommend buying it from Frozen, but with the custom paint you want, you may have to. Certainly won't hurt to ask though.
> 
> 
> 
> Do caselab have any coupon code or any promotions? Cuz frozencpu have this 5% off and the 10% off if u do the review thingy .. save couple hundreds easy there.. i won't be ordering just a case... .. it adds up.
Click to expand...

Check this out...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523879/discount-codes#post_23124900


----------



## X-Nine

Back online!

A word of caution to everyone, learn a lesson from me!

So, this weekend I was owning faces on BF4 in the little freetime I had. When all of sudden, my graphics were just AWFUL. Framerate dropped to about 1FPS.... I looked in the window of my rig and lo and behold, no water in my reservoir.

I shut down and opened the case up. Sure enough, there was water leaking from a tube and the pump wasn't running (burned out). Mind you, this build is nearly 2 years old. However, after dismantling and trying a new (well, my old D5 pump, different than the DCP 4 I was using) I was just not getting any flow back into the reservoir.

Turns out, after pulling the CPU block, it was gunked up. NOTHING was getting through to the other side.

Why? Well, when I originally built this system, it was sponsored and used premade coolant (with ehtylene glycol) About 3 months after I built it, I noticed algae buildup on the reservoir, which I had to scrap the reservoir. So, not only does that premade ehtylene glycol crap NOT do anything to algae, it smells, it sucks for the environment, just all around bad stuff. I thought I was in the clear using distilled and PTnuke after draining and cleaning, and I was, for almost 2 years.

Wrong again. Long story short, the left over algae from somewhere in the loop got pushed over time into the CPU block, causing buildup and pump burnout.

NEVER, EVER, EVER use Ethylene Glycol based coolants!

I've got her back up and running now, but what a mess. And she's ghetto rigged to run.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Back online!
> 
> A word of caution to everyone, learn a lesson from me!
> 
> So, this weekend I was owning faces on BF4 in the little freetime I had. When all of sudden, my graphics were just AWFUL. Framerate dropped to about 1FPS.... I looked in the window of my rig and lo and behold, no water in my reservoir.
> 
> I shut down and opened the case up. Sure enough, there was water leaking from a tube and the pump wasn't running (burned out). Mind you, this build is nearly 2 years old. However, after dismantling and trying a new (well, my old D5 pump, different than the DCP 4 I was using) I was just not getting any flow back into the reservoir.
> 
> Turns out, after pulling the CPU block, it was gunked up. NOTHING was getting through to the other side.
> 
> Why? Well, when I originally built this system, it was sponsored and used premade coolant (with ehtylene glycol) About 3 months after I built it, I noticed algae buildup on the reservoir, which I had to scrap the reservoir. So, not only does that premade ehtylene glycol crap NOT do anything to algae, it smells, it sucks for the environment, just all around bad stuff. I thought I was in the clear using distilled and PTnuke after draining and cleaning, and I was, for almost 2 years.
> 
> Wrong again. Long story short, the left over algae from somewhere in the loop got pushed over time into the CPU block, causing buildup and pump burnout.
> 
> NEVER, EVER, EVER use Ethylene Glycol based coolants!
> 
> I've got her back up and running now, but what a mess. And she's ghetto rigged to run.


HA HA - Ethylene Glycol is what's used to combat constipation! It produces healthy algea to make you go...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene_glycol

Read the part on medical uses...


----------



## X-Nine

Polyethylene and Ethylene are two different things. Ethylene glycol would kill you if you ingested it.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> HA HA - *Ethylene Glycol* is what's used to combat constipation! It produces healthy algea to make you go...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene_glycol
> 
> Read the part on medical uses...


It's the stuff they use in anti-freeze. Nothing medical about that...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> HA HA - *Ethylene Glycol* is what's used to combat constipation! It produces healthy algea to make you go...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene_glycol
> 
> Read the part on medical uses...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the stuff they use in anti-freeze. Nothing medical about that...
Click to expand...

But maybe there is... The Death Penalty or Assisted Suicide!









Looks like I read that wrong!!


----------



## sdmf74

So sorry you went through that. I guess theres a reason why they say distilled water is best. good to know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> HA HA - *Ethylene Glycol* is what's used to combat constipation! It produces healthy algea to make you go...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene_glycol
> 
> Read the part on medical uses...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the stuff they use in anti-freeze. Nothing medical about that...
Click to expand...

not just that, but mostly yes

xnine if you need a new pump i have a few ddcs i could spare for a fellow CL/OCN member some brand new


----------



## X-Nine

I appreciate the offer, but my D5 is doing the job for now. Always good to have spare parts. If anything else comes up I'll let you know though







it's much appreciated.

Sucky thing is the other build I'm working on can't be finished, the mobo is DOA. Hopefully Asus sends a new one.


----------



## CaliLife17

For anyone who has ordered recently from Case Labs, how was their lead time. Are they closer to the 15 business days or 20? I am waiting on a Gunmetal STH10, but i am only on business day 13, so havent hit that window yet, just seeing if i should expect it to be more than another week.

I parted out my computer way too early to start selling parts, because i got so excited for the new one to arrive.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> For anyone who has ordered recently from Case Labs, how was their lead time. Are they closer to the 15 business days or 20? I am waiting on a Gunmetal STH10, but i am only on business day 13, so havent hit that window yet, just seeing if i should expect it to be more than another week.
> 
> I parted out my computer way too early to start selling parts, because i got so excited for the new one to arrive.


honestly, i would go the latter. it seems caselabs have been very busy this year - which is great for their business. i know it kinda sucks having to wait awhile, especially since you said you parted some of your components a bit too early - im assuming your main is down? but in the end it'll be worth it. id email them to get a clear time table if you want clarification.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> For anyone who has ordered recently from Case Labs, how was their lead time. Are they closer to the 15 business days or 20? I am waiting on a Gunmetal STH10, but i am only on business day 13, so havent hit that window yet, just seeing if i should expect it to be more than another week.
> 
> I parted out my computer way too early to start selling parts, because i got so excited for the new one to arrive.


I just received an email today stating that my S3 just shipped.







Yesterday was 12 business days for me. The S3 was stated to ship anywhere from 10 to 15 business days. Give it a few more days, you'll get an email letting you know it's shipped.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys

just thought id share an update and a few pictures of my recent work. I finally got more than 3+ block configuration on my motherboard, (2x RAM, VRM, and CPU) and I absolutely love it. I had been wanting to do a multi link, Bitspower C48 setup with single rotary 90degree fittings for a very long time, but never had the proper hardware to do so. I almost recently bought the Rampage V before even selling my X99 deluxe solely based off my assumption that EK would no doubt be making a motherboard block set for it... But I couldnt justify spending a ridiculous amount of money just for that, however I was tired of making compromises. Thats why I was thrilled when EK released a VRM block for the X99 deluxe, 4 blocks was sufficient to achieve the industrial like theme ive always liked in configs like these.

Now I know this type of build design and theme is extremely common now and somewhat played out, however just like it that much and I moreso seem to come across them in largest form factor builds. Im a big fan of Singularity computers and their philosophies, and im having fun excercising alot of their techniques in this build, and im accepting only 100% satisfaction after I finish this.

This is only somewhat of a prototype/test fit, as ive changed a few of my plans. Im waiting for a few parts to arrive, mainly a new chassis divider and bottom mounting plate. Im going to use 16mm tubing for the pump-to-mobo/GPU-outlets, and maybe use 90 degree dual rotaries for that line of tubing to increase flow a little bit(DDC pumps). I originally was going to mount the pump/res units to the wall, but now im going to mount them to the floor of the case instead, but a little farther apart than they currently are, and raise them up a little too. Also im mounting a 240mm rad to the front bays of the case, instead of the original floor mounted, 360 rad I originally intended (I want to mount the PSU in its normal spot). Lastly, im going to drill a few 20mm holes in the new chassis divider for Bitspower panel fittings. 2 above the reservoirs for sure, im not decided yet whether im going to have the tubes that are leaving the GPU/Mobo configs to just run through the cable routing holes or run them thru panel fittings.

Any ideas, suggestions, or constructive criticism is more than welcome









Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Looking good man! Love the drain ports especially!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*


My only suggestion for this one to switch the left CPU to Ram to make it match the other angles. I hope you understand what I mean, I don't have MS paint on my phone to show what I mean


----------



## Nichismo

I dont feel comfortable long term with having the pump/res combos mounted to just the stock thin fan cover plates. With the rubber anti-vibration screws they have to much movement, and it also looks too simple. Im going to add EK DDC UNI mounted upside-down under each, and then attach them to EKs new 120mm universal pump bracket. I did this with my latest build, but I could only mount it to the fan holes on the floor, and thus I couldnt have them facing the window like I wanted, the GPUs blocked the left one. Now, im going to drill 120mm holes into my exact desired spot on the 240mm bottom accessory mount. This way they will sit much higher, become a single unit, have much better strength and perfectly mirror each other. If i decide to mount them on top of a fan too, the pumps will run cooler also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> My only suggestion for this one to switch the left CPU to Ram to make it match the other angles. I hope you understand what I mean, I don't have MS paint on my phone to show what I mean


oh yeah, I actually did fix that. It looked even worse in person, somehow I managed to forget to tighten 3 of the 4 screws for that block.... haha.

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looking good man! Love the drain ports especially!


Thanks machine master xD

I ordered my Gun metal chassis divider and mounting plate earlier today, cant wait to get them so I can finish the build for good. I thought adding Grey to the rest of the build would contrast nicely. I was also thinking of changing my coolant from white and red to white and grey. Thoughts?


----------



## Wiz766

Is there any more word on when this X2 is coming out?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there any more word on when this X2 is coming out?


I believe the last official word was along the lines of "backburnered until we're back to normal lead times", so I'm guessing at least another month or two but that's pure speculation.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I dont feel comfortable long term with having the pump/res combos mounted to just the stock thin fan cover plates. With the rubber anti-vibration screws they have to much movement, and it also looks too simple. Im going to add EK DDC UNI mounted upside-down under each, and then attach them to EKs new 120mm universal pump bracket. I did this with my latest build, but I could only mount it to the fan holes on the floor, and thus I couldnt have them facing the window like I wanted, the GPUs blocked the left one. Now, im going to drill 120mm holes into my exact desired spot on the 240mm bottom accessory mount. This way they will sit much higher, become a single unit, have much better strength and perfectly mirror each other. If i decide to mount them on top of a fan too, the pumps will run cooler also.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> My only suggestion for this one to switch the left CPU to Ram to make it match the other angles. I hope you understand what I mean, I don't have MS paint on my phone to show what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I actually did fix that. It looked even worse in person, somehow I managed to forget to tighten 3 of the 4 screws for that block.... haha.
> 
> Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looking good man! Love the drain ports especially!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks machine master xD
> 
> I ordered my Gun metal chassis divider and mounting plate earlier today, cant wait to get them so I can finish the build for good. I thought adding Grey to the rest of the build would contrast nicely. I was also thinking of changing my coolant from white and red to white and grey. Thoughts?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't do the coolant grey. This is just personal opinion, of course, but I think having the coolant contrast the interior of the build is a good idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is there any more word on when this X2 is coming out?


As Whitewulf said, the X2 had been pushed back a little. X99 really hit us hard with new orders (which is awesome) and that in turn pushed our production time back on new orders. We want to make sure the lead times are back where they need to be before we do anything else.

However, we're getting there, and when we do Jim and Kevin will focus on the X2 to make sure it's an awesome chassis worth your money.


----------



## Wiz766

Awesome, completely makes sense. I've been getting an urge to build and ITX rig but can't pull the trigger on all the parts yet. Will be waiting for X2


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Morning CaseLabs Owners,

In the Mercury S3, I want to mount my reservoir on the backside of the front 240 rad. What's the best mounting kit to use with an EK reservoir? I found something for the Bitspower reservoir series, but I'm worried it isn't going to work with EK.

Thanks! I'm finding this 5.25 bay res to be a pain over time... keeping her topped off, making adjustments to the line, etc.l

Benjamin


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Awesome, completely makes sense. I've been getting an urge to build and ITX rig but can't pull the trigger on all the parts yet. Will be waiting for X2


I hear you on that! I can't wait to pull the trigger on a pair of S8's (one normal, one tech bench) and a few extra accessories (accessory mounts, additional flex-bay rad mounts, flex-bay covers, etc... almost all the extras I add in will be primered *grins*). I'm just, well... Saving up the $1,200 or so USD that order's probably going to turn out to be  But it will totally be worth the wait!

Come to think of it, I always did wonder - if you order multiple cases at once, do they get shipped together, or separately? Thinking specifically as to whether or not it would save on international shipping costs.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Awww Yisss, "*The status of order is now Shipped!*" Come at me, S3!

btw, for who wants to know, ordered 26th of October.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Awesome, completely makes sense. I've been getting an urge to build and ITX rig but can't pull the trigger on all the parts yet. Will be waiting for X2
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on that! I can't wait to pull the trigger on a pair of S8's (one normal, one tech bench) and a few extra accessories (accessory mounts, additional flex-bay rad mounts, flex-bay covers, etc... almost all the extras I add in will be primered *grins*). I'm just, well... Saving up the $1,200 or so USD that order's probably going to turn out to be  But it will totally be worth the wait!
> 
> Come to think of it, I always did wonder - if you order multiple cases at once, do they get shipped together, or separately? Thinking specifically as to whether or not it would save on international shipping costs.
Click to expand...

I would think there would be some savings combining the case, test bench, and parts into one order. Possibly a break on duty charges as well, although there is no rhyme or reason on how customs decide what they're going to rip you off for at the border.
It's tough to decide on every bit and piece you think you'll need initially though.
After ordering and receiving my initial S8 order, I wound up buying some more panels and goodies for it on a second order.


----------



## Badass1982

So I have a somewhat newbish question with regards to the way you are supposed to mount a 560mm rad to the 4.140 rad mounts that screw into the side of the sth10??....

I have attempted to install it both ways but it appears that the plugs for the unused in/outlet holes on my ALPHACOOL UT 60 rads are preventing this from fitting. I just bought a bunch of 30mm screws too so really don't like the idea of using gaskets and having to extend the width of the rads so theres clearance.

Including some pics for clarity.


----------



## VSG

Unfortunately, that isn't newbish but more of a compliance issue. Most other rads have their additional plugs not offset from the end tanks so the CL rad mounts are fine there. They are looking into making cuts into the rad mounts to accommodate the Alphacool/Phobya rads accordingly. If you don't wish to use a gasket, then you can either do rad mount->fan->rad (which means an extra 25mm or so going into the case) or use a drill/file and cut into the rad mount to accommodate those plugs.


----------



## Badass1982

It seems using a gasket is probably the easiest solution, just hope my 30mm screws will be long enough to do fan/radmount/gasket/rad/fan on both sides, can you guys recommend any gaskets for 560mm rads?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I would think there would be some savings combining the case, test bench, and parts into one order. Possibly a break on duty charges as well, although there is no rhyme or reason on how customs decide what they're going to rip you off for at the border.
> It's tough to decide on every bit and piece you think you'll need initially though.
> After ordering and receiving my initial S8 order, I wound up buying some more panels and goodies for it on a second order.


I think you're confusing brokerage and duty as the same thing. Duty and taxes will add up to be the same whether its one order or two, whereas brokerage (assuming UPS here since FedEx and Canada Post both charge a flat rate for brokerage) is based upon declared value as well as package size and weight.

Duty and taxes are mandated by the Canadian government - courier service charges are not. Duty would not apply to a CaseLabs order because it was made in the USA, which therefore makes it exempt to duties due to NAFTA (and other trade agreements).

However, if you were to say every other province "gets screwed" compared to Alberta, you're correct since we have no PST or HST, just 5% GST.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I would think there would be some savings combining the case, test bench, and parts into one order. Possibly a break on duty charges as well, although there is no rhyme or reason on how customs decide what they're going to rip you off for at the border.
> It's tough to decide on every bit and piece you think you'll need initially though.
> After ordering and receiving my initial S8 order, I wound up buying some more panels and goodies for it on a second order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing brokerage and duty as the same thing. Duty and taxes will add up to be the same whether its one order or two, whereas brokerage (assuming UPS here since FedEx and Canada Post both charge a flat rate for brokerage) is based upon declared value as well as package size and weight.
> 
> Duty and taxes are mandated by the Canadian government - courier service charges are not. Duty would not apply to a CaseLabs order because it was made in the USA, which therefore makes it exempt to duties due to NAFTA (and other trade agreements).
> 
> However, if you were to say every other province "gets screwed" compared to Alberta, you're correct since we have no PST or HST, just 5% GST.
Click to expand...

It's not always done that way by the Canadian government, in spite of the so-called rules. This has nothing to do with CaseLabs by the way, it's all due to the way Canada Customs works.
I've been charged duty (not to be confused with the brokerage fees from FedEx, UPS, etc.) from Customs for each order from CaseLabs, and the so-called NAFTA agreement means nothing as they charged me regardless of the country of manufacture being the US. With numerous orders I have had from the US and other countries, I've had to pay when I shouldn't, and in some rare cases not charged when I should. It's always a crap shoot.

I hope you do sail through with just the brokerage fees no additional duty being charged for your orders, but good luck with that.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awww Yisss, "*The status of order is now Shipped!*" Come at me, S3!
> 
> btw, for who wants to know, ordered 26th of October.


What color did you order?

I ordered a gunmetal STH10 on October 25, with 15-20 business day lead time. Hopefully I get some good new soon. I am also debating just driving down to LA and camping out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It's not always done that way by the Canadian government, in spite of the so-called rules. This has nothing to do with CaseLabs by the way, it's all due to the way Canada Customs works.
> I've been charged duty (not to be confused with the brokerage fees from FedEx, UPS, etc.) from Customs for each order from CaseLabs, and the so-called NAFTA agreement means nothing as they charged me regardless of the country of manufacture being the US. With numerous orders I have had from the US and other countries, I've had to pay when I shouldn't, and in some rare cases not charged when I should. It's always a crap shoot.
> 
> I hope you do sail through with just the brokerage fees no additional duty being charged for your orders, but good luck with that.


That sucks. Did you talk with ccra about having it refunded since they were items duty should not have been charged on?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That sucks. Did you talk with ccra about having it refunded since they were items duty should not have been charged on?


No, after having this happen so many other times, I just gave up worrying about it and accepted it as another tax from our fine government, just not worth the hassle.
Enough about that, I'm over it, lol.

That's an exciting plan you have for the S8 and S8 test bench. What case colours (Canadian spelling, lol) do you have in mind?
You mentioned that the extras will be primered, so there must be some custom painting in mind as well.
So many possibilities with these great cases.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No, after having this happen so many other times, I just gave up worrying about it and accepted it as another tax from our fine government, just not worth the hassle.
> Enough about that, I'm over it, lol.
> 
> That's an exciting plan you have for the S8 and S8 test bench. What case colours (Canadian spelling, lol) do you have in mind?
> You mentioned that the extras will be primered, so there must be some custom painting in mind as well.
> So many possibilities with these great cases.


Well, Kevin gave me some serioisly good news so I won't even have to do the primer extras, because they'll spray the colour I want (Illusion Rootbeer) - it just won't be as glossy, and I'm perfectly fine with that!

So basically, I'm looking at a combination of black, gunmetal, and illusion rootbeer for the s8, then illusion rootbeer plus gunmetal for the test stand. Main case will be black exterior, gunmetal interior, and then flexbays, the pump mount, and possibly the motherboard tray in Illusion Rootbeer (provided they allow three colour customs, if not I'll have to rethink). Test bench will be Illusion Rootbeer exterior with gunmetal interior and flexbays.

At least that's how my current thoughts are with things. As one can probably guess, I like the colours black and orange ^-^ Also, I'll be upgrading JägerWulfe to the z87x-oc force due to a few reasons (aka ek waterblock is sexier, lol!), and the test bench will eventually get most of JägerWulfe's contents when mkII gets the x99 soc force.


----------



## stren

Project Thief is finally done:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> What color did you order?
> 
> I ordered a gunmetal STH10 on October 25, with 15-20 business day lead time. Hopefully I get some good new soon. I am also debating just driving down to LA and camping out.


Just plain black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Project Thief is finally done:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281










that looks pretty!
Does your car have the same wood trim?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Just plain black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks pretty!
> Does your car have the same wood trim?


haha no it actually has aluminum trim, which I guess still matches the case lol.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Project Thief is finally done:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281


That looks good!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, Kevin gave me some serioisly good news so I won't even have to do the primer extras, because they'll spray the colour I want (Illusion Rootbeer) - it just won't be as glossy, and I'm perfectly fine with that!
> 
> So basically, I'm looking at a combination of black, gunmetal, and illusion rootbeer for the s8, then illusion rootbeer plus gunmetal for the test stand. Main case will be black exterior, gunmetal interior, and then flexbays, the pump mount, and possibly the motherboard tray in Illusion Rootbeer (provided they allow three colour customs, if not I'll have to rethink). Test bench will be Illusion Rootbeer exterior with gunmetal interior and flexbays.
> 
> At least that's how my current thoughts are with things. As one can probably guess, I like the colours black and orange ^-^ Also, I'll be upgrading JägerWulfe to the z87x-oc force due to a few reasons (aka ek waterblock is sexier, lol!), and the test bench will eventually get most of JägerWulfe's contents when mkII gets the x99 soc force.


That's great news from Kevin! I thought I was being a pest when I asked him to change my original S8 order from black to white, (before it was done, of course) but he had no problem with that.
I'm trying to imagine what Illusion Rootbeer will look like, it should look great with black and gunmetal grey.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Project Thief is finally done:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Time to check out the Project Thief build log.........................


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's great news from Kevin! I thought I was being a pest when I asked him to change my original S8 order from black to white, (before it was done, of course) but he had no problem with that.
> I'm trying to imagine what Illusion Rootbeer will look like, it should look great with black and gunmetal grey.


I'm hoping it would be as lovely as I think it will be. Sampler tag from prismatic powders looks absolutely wonderful! A small part of me wonders what having the whole interior of an S8 in Illusion Rootbeer would be like, but at the same time it feels like it would be overkill (plus my idea with orange sleeved wiring would have to be in black to have the contrast I wanted to go with, and it would probably be overkill when you add in the black and orange motherboard I have)


----------



## navynuke499

No build log, but here is a picture. I love the quality of this case.


----------



## MocoIMO

Anyone have a clue what green is on the MB trays now? It's so sexy









http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-hptx-motherboard-tray-parts-pricing-varies/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Anyone have a clue what green is on the MB trays now? It's so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-hptx-motherboard-tray-parts-pricing-varies/


That's not the actual color, it's just highlighting the part that's for sale.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's not the actual color, it's just highlighting the part that's for sale.


First time I saw that I thought, "Hey, that looks cool." I was kinda disappointed when I realized what it was.


----------



## Badass1982

I have a random question for all you experienced builders.....when flushing your rads. Is it VITAL that you use warm water or not? I have been running room temp distilled water through my UT60 560'S AND hardly anything has come out of them. This is how I'm flushing them ATM. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## kgtuning

I don't think so. I've used room temperature water many times and I've used warm water from the tap... both yield the same result. I just flushed one of my 560 ut60's a few days ago hooked up to the tap.. almost no debris came out.


----------



## X-Nine

All I've ever used to flush systems is room temp distilled.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Another quick question about fan filters, is there a specific filter for the top of the SM5 or just any 360mm one?

Thanks


----------



## JourneymanMike

You can check out DemciFlex, they make some complete sets for CaseLabs. Also, they make singles for CaseLabs. I haven't seen a complete set for the SM5 though...

You can find them at PerformancePC's and FrozenCPU also check out the DemciFilter web-site...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Yeah I have got some DemciFlex ones but they dont line up (standard rad sizes







)

SM5 seems to be kind of a forgotten case







, I was thinking about getting a flex bay one for the top but I dunno how that would go...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

You can order custom ones!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> You can order custom ones!


I was thinking about it, isnt there still a postage strike tho?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It's on and off, I don't know how it currently is, but I finally received mine.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's on and off, I don't know how it currently is, but I finally received mine.


Ah ok, yeah I seen that









I think I will order a custom on and a normal flex bay one, question with CL cases should I get ferrous or non-ferrous?


----------



## Blue Screen

I just put together my Magnum STH10. Was almost perfect except for the one hinge that I could not screw into. I did all 3 and the last one just did not want to work. I don't see how the hinge could have came stripped like this. I didn't have a larger screw so I dabbed a bit of super glue at the end of the ones with the case, I'll have to order a replacement later









Seems I also forgot to order the flex bay radiator mount when I ordered the two 120x4 side radiator mount for bottom and top compartment.

Will that flex bay radiator mount hold an alphacool monsta with no issues?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's on and off, I don't know how it currently is, but I finally received mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, yeah I seen that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will order a custom on and a normal flex bay one, question with CL cases should I get ferrous or non-ferrous?
Click to expand...

Ferrous = Magnetic / Non-Ferrous = Non-Magnetic. Since Aluminum is non-magnetic you would get the non-ferrous ones...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Ferrous = Magnetic / Non-Ferrous = Non-Magnetic. Since Aluminum is non-magnetic you would get the non-ferrous ones...


Ah cool, thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> I just put together my Magnum STH10. Was almost perfect except for the one hinge that I could not screw into. I did all 3 and the last one just did not want to work. I don't see how the hinge could have came stripped like this. I didn't have a larger screw so I dabbed a bit of super glue at the end of the ones with the case, I'll have to order a replacement later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I also forgot to order the flex bay radiator mount when I ordered the two 120x4 side radiator mount for bottom and top compartment.
> 
> Will that flex bay radiator mount hold an alphacool monsta with no issues?


Please shoot an email over to [email protected] regarding the hinge. We don't want you having to ruin your chassis with superglue to get something to work like that. We'll get a new hinge out to you, please be sure to include your order #, and, if possible, a picture of the affected hinge just so we can see it for ourselves and determine where the issue lays (the original part or in production).


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Please shoot an email over to [email protected] regarding the hinge. We don't want you having to ruin your chassis with superglue to get something to work like that. We'll get a new hinge out to you, please be sure to include your order #, and, if possible, a picture of the affected hinge just so we can see it for ourselves and determine where the issue lays (the original part or in production).


I LOVE this; Caselabs has some of the best customer service that I have ever seen. A+, easily makes it worth the money and build quality.


----------



## Badass1982

Well I've now leak tested/flushed 2 of my 3 560 UT60 rads, pleased to report there was very little junk in them at all....like 3 tiny specs of turquoise blue residue. Now I'm waiting on the gaskets to arrive and I have to make a decision regarding which GPU's I want (am really hoping a Maxwell version of the titans are released soon). then i can finish this bad boy!

Its been very time consuming and not cheap but nothing can beat the feeling of the machine coming to life after a long build process like this...... well maybe some things can but this is a family forum haha!


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Please shoot an email over to [email protected] regarding the hinge. We don't want you having to ruin your chassis with superglue to get something to work like that. We'll get a new hinge out to you, please be sure to include your order #, and, if possible, a picture of the affected hinge just so we can see it for ourselves and determine where the issue lays (the original part or in production).


Thanks it is good to hear this! I sent you a question through PM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I LOVE this; Caselabs has some of the best customer service that I have ever seen. A+, easily makes it worth the money and build quality.


Yeah, I really did not expect this. I was looking to see if other owners experienced anything similar. Regardless, it was great to build this case. Everything was included, the packaging was appreciated, and the case is awesome. Now I just need to wait for some black friday deals before I go buy other supplies for my loop


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hate my life tonight.

After going to my friend's house and using his drill press and having some beautiful work done to a few of my panels, I dropped one when I got to my house and was taking it out of my truck.

I can't use acronyms but screw isn't the word I want to use. Screw my life.

Heya XNine, I'm an idiot and I need to reorder a new middle tray... Even tape didnt' save it from the pavement ( I taped the thing like a zombie).







Is it the SMH10 Lower Midplace with 120mm fan holes? (I've got the SMA8).

Remind me why I didn't just buy a drill press? If it hadn't left my home it would have been safe. I suck.







The only friend I have with a drill press lives 50 minutes away from me as well...


----------



## X-Nine

Ugh, that sucks man, but I've been there before. I don't see the part in question on the site (it's still a work in progress), so email [email protected] with a pic of the part and ask for a quote on it. We're able to provide any and all parts of our chassis whether they're on the site or not.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry that sucks :/


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oh no the mail box is full for [email protected] D: Where should I send my email?


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## DRT-Maverick

The universe is out to get me today! *Paranoia*

I'll upload some photos of the drilling and assembly of the reservoir mount today, I didn't damage that panel at least. I'd have been pissed if I dropped the panel I was working on last night lol.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Finally pulled the trigger on an S5, can't wait this is going to be a fun build!


----------



## xP_0nex

Just got my case! Build quality is fantastic! Love the all metal construction and the snap on sides. Best case I've ever owned and worth every penny!

EDIT: Just realized that maybe I should have gone with the 36mm top...


----------



## CasP3r

Here's a couple of pictures of my S5.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build, VERY clean!

If you like you can send us these images to [email protected] and we will post them in our gallery.

The same goes for everyone else who would like their build posted.


----------



## CasP3r

Thank you Kevin.









I can definitely do that, that would be really cool.


----------



## Wiz766

I am super sad. I may have to place another order because I think USPS lost my stuff...


----------



## Wiz766

Dude that build is clean. How did you mount the HDD and SSD sideways like that? I have an S8 and will totally do that if I can?


----------



## CasP3r

Thank you.









That is the default hdd and ssd mounting system the S5 uses. There are two cages that are attached to that vertical divider wall thing. One of them is for two hdd's and another one for four ssd's. Maybe you can see it a little better in this picture.



By default the S8 seems to have a little bit different system where the cages are attached to the bottom of the case instead of the side wall. I don't know if there are another options available for the S8, I guess you could always mod it if there's no such stock option available.


----------



## Wiz766

Oh okay, makes sense. Seeing that and my S8 makes compete sense. Just more room, mine is the same just floor mounted. Thanks for the info!
Don't really need to do mine that wat


----------



## CasP3r

No problem.







What happened to your order by the way?

S8 is such a nice looking case for a high end system, the amount of stuff you can put there is incredible. When I was planning my build I was actually considering S8 instead of S5, but I decided to do a reality check and came to a conclusion that I wouldn't be able to use the S8 to its full potential in the foreseeable future. mATX should fulfill all my needs for quite a while, so I decided to go with the little brother instead. And I can always add the pedestal later on down road should I want/be able to go overkill on the cooling department.







Plus the S5 with the pedestal is probably my favourite when it comes to Caselabs cases so I'm really happy with my decision.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Oh no the mail box is full for [email protected] D: Where should I send my email?


It seems as though there were lots of build photos sent in over the weekend, and the mailbox has since been cleared. Sorry about that, but please try again.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It's all good! I managed to get one in. Now I just need to make sure this is all I have to order. I've spent more on shipping from small parts than I care to think about haha!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It seems as though there were lots of build photos sent in over the weekend, and the mailbox has since been cleared. Sorry about that, but please try again.


Excuses, excuses


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally, a build that showcases just how sexy those cases can be with only one card! Looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's all good! I managed to get one in. Now I just need to make sure this is all I have to order. I've spent more on shipping from small parts than I care to think about haha!


I've been there too, man. When you end up spending more on shipping than what a CPU costs, something is amiss. And yes, it's happened to me, Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It seems as though there were lots of build photos sent in over the weekend, and the mailbox has since been cleared. Sorry about that, but please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses
Click to expand...


----------



## VSG

I was going to post a picture of a cute animal apologizing but then realized you work with cute animals all the time.


----------



## X-Nine

I'm recovering a Black Lab from a TPLO surgery and a Labradoodle from an abdominal exploratory right now! They're both out of recovery in about 15 minutes. And there both extremely cute and affectionate. Maybe it's the drugs they're on though...


----------



## VSG

Black labs


----------



## Badass1982

Hey people I'd like to get your opinions of what you think is better : fillport into my radiator at the top of the case.....or fill port in the reservoir , here's a picture for u so you can see it better....

I have used 1 half of a qdc as my drain port from 1 of the bottom ports on 1 of the bottom rads.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Finally, a build that showcases just how sexy those cases can be with only one card! Looks absolutely gorgeous!


Beautiful build indeed! It's funny, I was sitting here looking at your wonderful photos, and asked myself the following: "How on earth is my Mercury not as spacious as his? Where did I go wrong?" Lol, and then I realized I'm working with the S3 not S5 lol. I love my CaseLabs case as well, the S3 has been a real pleasure to work with. Debating whether to go up a notch in size with my next build (obviously CaseLabs), or whether to wait for their highly anticipated mini-ITX case.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I Really want to get a photo up of what I've done so far to the case panel but I'll wait until I complete the reservoir mount. Just need to order a few spacers (apparently you can't find spacers that fit a 10-32 screw here in Reno). Once I get the spacer I can attach it to the case panel, remove all the tape, get pictures of the new HDD cages I mounted on the back and the reservoir mount on the front! Im' also going to mount the fan controllers to the front, but behind the reservoir-mount (which is frosted) so you'll see the sleeved cables all go toward the fan controllers but you won't see them connected or anything. Hopefully it looks cool.


----------



## X-Nine

I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.



It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.


Those are sick!


----------



## MocoIMO

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.





That's an awesome gift in my book









My nvidia bridge finally arrived and I've put my hue in my SM5 since the darkside UV strips are always OOS when I go to order









I'm also thinking about grabbing some Mayhems pastel purple when I order my card back-plates & dust filters


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.


I like that!

Nice one Jason!!


----------



## dRnRcR

Thought I'd post an updated pic.. Installed some 980GTX's and removed all the red tracer sleeving and installed black instead. Also moved the loop around and repositioned the lower rad. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are sick!
Click to expand...

yea they are


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I got these for Jim and Kevin as a "thank you" gift for all of their support while I finished up school. Now they can have CaseLabs on their keyboards, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big gift, but hopefully they love them. They were delivered today.


Awesome keys! Where did you get those made? I was thinking about customizing my cherry keys this holiday


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Awesome keys! Where did you get those made? I was thinking about customizing my cherry keys this holiday


+1

Also CL should sell these alongside the t-shirts as a fanboy package


----------



## SortOfGrim

Is US Postal Service on strike too? My case is waiting in area code 90009 for 7 days now


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> +1
> 
> Also CL should sell these alongside the t-shirts as a fanboy package


Yup!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Is US Postal Service on strike too? My case is waiting in area code 90009 for 7 days now


I am not sure about that. Mine wasnt updated for over 2 weeks but got it last night


----------



## Wiz766

Just re did the face of my chassis with the 4 fans and Lamptron control. SLI KingPins, RIVBE. Oh and my cat Biscuit


----------



## CaliLife17

I am pretty much at 4 calendar weeks without an update. Today will be the 19th business day, and no case order update/movement. I was hoping to have it before next Wednesday, since next week, i have no work Wed-Friday, so that would of given me 5 days over the Thanksgiving holiday to work on my case. Now I am not sure, and I have no idea when this thing will arrive.

I also was really eager to work on my new build, that I broke down my old build too early and are currently selling off parts. So no desktop for a month has not been fun.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I am pretty much at 4 calendar weeks without an update. Today will be the 19th business day, and no case order update/movement. I was hoping to have it before next Wednesday, since next week, i have no work Wed-Friday, so that would of given me 5 days over the Thanksgiving holiday to work on my case. Now I am not sure, and I have no idea when this thing will arrive.
> 
> I also was really eager to work on my new build, that I broke down my old build too early and are currently selling off parts. So no desktop for a month has not been fun.


I know the pain. I moved duty stations and was waiting on the military ship my computer, then was waiting on my CL parts to ship over seas. iPads suck!


----------



## navynuke499

I got mine last week. It got to me at 1 month on the dot. I got a couple of updates telling me it would be late due to a backup. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Is US Postal Service on strike too? My case is waiting in area code 90009 for 7 days now


They used to always ship fedex domestically. 90009 is LAX the closest international airport to CL. So I'm guessing you're out of the country and thats why you asked about USPS? Typically my personal shipments out of the country that do go USPS don't often get updated because they get transferred to your country's postal service who don't often give updates except delivered/held for pick up etc. UPS/DHL/Fedex are sometimes better in this regard, though often crazy expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I am pretty much at 4 calendar weeks without an update. Today will be the 19th business day, and no case order update/movement. I was hoping to have it before next Wednesday, since next week, i have no work Wed-Friday, so that would of given me 5 days over the Thanksgiving holiday to work on my case. Now I am not sure, and I have no idea when this thing will arrive.
> 
> I also was really eager to work on my new build, that I broke down my old build too early and are currently selling off parts. So no desktop for a month has not been fun.


Which color did you get? If black that's very surprising, if it's white/grey or a mix then it's slow but not crazy - the website does say 15-20 days I guess. Maybe contact CS if it's black and see what's up, if it's not black, maybe wait til the 20th business day







I think the cases status is usually only done/not done so you won't see anything until it ships, it would be nice given that the wait is so long if they could have a better tracking process through the manufacturing steps like this:

Panels cut
Panels painted - color 1
Panels painted - color 2 (if applicable)
Accessories ready
Boxed ready to ship
Shipped

Where each step could be monitored on the site with a in process/done type thing. Sadly though it would slow CL down a lot as it would have to all be done manually. And sometimes knowledge can make customer's mad, like why is my box not shipped when it's been ready to be boxed and shipped for a few days.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Thought I'd post an updated pic.. Installed some 980GTX's and removed all the red tracer sleeving and installed black instead. Also moved the loop around and repositioned the lower rad. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! - I think you should keep going with blacked out stealth look and paint the remaining red parts e.g. ram and ROG logo etc


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hey I have a question about build logs. When I put one together do I just continually edit the first original post, or do I add posts as updates?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Is US Postal Service on strike too? My case is waiting in area code 90009 for 7 days now


Some times USPS screws up with their tracking,


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am not sure about that. Mine wasnt updated for over 2 weeks but got it last night


just slow, got it. ty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Just re did the face of my chassis with the 4 fans and Lamptron control. SLI KingPins, RIVBE. Oh and my cat Biscuit


Cute! And a nice case too. Btw, is that an Asus wifi/BT antenna?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> They used to always ship fedex domestically. 90009 is LAX the closest international airport to CL. So I'm guessing you're out of the country and thats why you asked about USPS? Typically my personal shipments out of the country that do go USPS don't often get updated because they get transferred to your country's postal service who don't often give updates except delivered/held for pick up etc. UPS/DHL/Fedex are sometimes better in this regard, though often crazy expensive...


I live in the Netherlands and USPS was indeed the cheapest with only $56 (flat packed). FedEx International Economy - (Flat Packed) was $98.00
If I recall correctly my last order was shipped pretty quickly to Florida, were it sat for about a week (customs), and then they kicked it over the ocean to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Some times USPS screws up with their tracking,


go technology!







ty


----------



## inlandchris

It might also be a good idea if Case Labs custom makes a coffee mug, I would buy.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey I have a question about build logs. When I put one together do I just continually edit the first original post, or do I add posts as updates?


Hey there DRT:

Members seem to take a wide approach on this. Many of the better organized build logs include various update posts over time, and then their first post has a well organized (Content section) with links to those pages and posts within their log. Others simply edit their first post and let it grow as the project unfolds. I'd say take the former of the two! There are a TON of beautiful logs within this CaseLabs forum... explore


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Cute! And a nice case too. Btw, is that an Asus wifi/BT antenna?


Yes it is. I am hooked up via Ethernet but use that for the BT to connect to my Bose Sound Dock 10


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Hey I have a question about build logs. When I put one together do I just continually edit the first original post, or do I add posts as updates?


I have seen alot of people do the background of the build including table of contents and parts list on post one. Post two a lot post 'reserved' so they can later edit it for final pictures that way users dont have to search through many pages to find the pictures. Me I do that and then every 'set back' or 'update' I just make a new post about. You can also update the title when new things happen i.e. new parts, adding water, painting or whatever you feel worthy to get attention

Here us my buildlog, not the best but it works..I think
http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-new-face-caselabs-s8-katie-v4-5-2


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Which color did you get? If black that's very surprising, if it's white/grey or a mix then it's slow but not crazy - the website does say 15-20 days I guess. Maybe contact CS if it's black and see what's up, if it's not black, maybe wait til the 20th business day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cases status is usually only done/not done so you won't see anything until it ships, it would be nice given that the wait is so long if they could have a better tracking process through the manufacturing steps like this:
> 
> Panels cut
> Panels painted - color 1
> Panels painted - color 2 (if applicable)
> Accessories ready
> Boxed ready to ship
> Shipped
> 
> Where each step could be monitored on the site with a in process/done type thing. Sadly though it would slow CL down a lot as it would have to all be done manually. And sometimes knowledge can make customer's mad, like why is my box not shipped when it's been ready to be boxed and shipped for a few days.


I ordered an STH10, all Gun Metal. Now I am still within time time period they gave me, so I have no real issue, I just guess I would of hoped it wouldn't go to the very end of there time frame. I do like the idea of a more transparent status update though. Right now, I have no idea if they have even started to work on the case, or if it is just sitting there getting ready to be packaged. It would be nice anticipate atleast when I might get it based on where it is in the order of things.

But I know the wait will be worth it, I just hate waiting


----------



## Wiz766

The wait is definitely worth it. From what I have heard they have been extremely busy working on orders


----------



## xP_0nex

I agree, the wait is worth it. The quality and about pretty much everything about the case is solid. Best case I've ever owned.


----------



## dRnRcR

Hey Stren... yea i would def like to change it all black... was thinking about using the EK ram block covers.. they re all bla k and look killer...might have to find a RIVBE


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Purchased the EVGA 1300w Gold PSU today from Amazon USA in preparation of my Upcoming build. Almost ready To lay the Smackdown of 600USD for the Caselabs SMA8. Very Excited. Have a 240Gb SSD Crucial On my Desk that I refuse to put in my Current build "The Compromise" , I don't want it to get any ideas....









The Cautious One


----------



## JourneymanMike

I finally think I'm getting somewhere on my SM8 - Leak Testing using Pimochill SysPrep ...



Spoiler: Prep & Leak Testing
















I never though I would reach this point









Now I can see the Light at the End of the Tunnel...









P.S. I'm doing this in my bath tub - had to lay on the floor to take pics. That's difficult for this worn out Old Man!


----------



## dRnRcR

Congrats JourneymanMike, looking good.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

For the Sma8.... Do you need flex bay mounts to put radiators in the "Bottom" Chassis? Or do they just fit in there with screws.. You would need a 120.2 Flex Mount for the 5.25 Bays on the front of the Frame in order to have a 240 Radiator mounted there though right? Also If I were to have a 480mm Rad and a 360mm Rad in the "Bottom" Part of the Case I would be able to fit a 1300w EVGA PSU (Fully Modular) With cables attached... or would it be safer and more convenient if I were to just use a 240mm in the Bottom next to the PSU?

THe Cautious One

Thanks in advance. I am really looking forward to the CaseLabs SMA8


----------



## CaliLife17

Sadly still no email yet, on my 20th business day. Will probably shoot them an email to see if they have any ETA.

How does it normally take to setup a STH10 with a pedestal normally? Also do you guys build it up all the way then put the rads in the bottom compartment, or do you normally put the rads in the bottom, then build up the rest of the case (like putting in mid plates, etc). I will be putting 2x 560's in the bottom, so seeing what the best course of action is.


----------



## stickg1

Bummer on the wait man, I can understand the frustration. You ought to just shoot them an email because they more frequently check their email than this thread. Their customer service, from what I experienced, is up there with the best of them. Contact them, they will fill you in on the status of your order.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> For the Sma8.... Do you need flex bay mounts to put radiators in the "Bottom" Chassis? Or do they just fit in there with screws.. You would need a 120.2 Flex Mount for the 5.25 Bays on the front of the Frame in order to have a 240 Radiator mounted there though right? Also If I were to have a 480mm Rad and a 360mm Rad in the "Bottom" Part of the Case I would be able to fit a 1300w EVGA PSU (Fully Modular) With cables attached... or would it be safer and more convenient if I were to just use a 240mm in the Bottom next to the PSU?
> 
> THe Cautious One
> 
> Thanks in advance. I am really looking forward to the CaseLabs SMA8


The radiators have their own mounts for the bottom as such:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/

you do need a flex bay mount to mount a rad to the front:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/

I believe The PSUs have some fitment issues just because how dual rads mount on the bottom. I could be wrong though. There is honestly enough room in the case to not need them both on bottom. I put a 560 in the bottom and a 480 up top and I have a 140.3 mount for fans in the front. There are lots of different ways to go about fitting them in there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> The radiators have their own mounts for the bottom as such:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/
> 
> you do need a flex bay mount to mount a rad to the front:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/
> 
> I believe The PSUs have some fitment issues just because how dual rads mount on the bottom. I could be wrong though. There is honestly enough room in the case to not need them both on bottom. I put a 560 in the bottom and a 480 up top and I have a 140.3 mount for fans in the front. There are lots of different ways to go about fitting them in there.


Wow!! I have to have mounts for the bottom chassis too!! Hmm. I just got my christmas match and I am thinking of pulling the trigger Finally! Thanks for the heads up! The Design would be a 480 and 360 with the psu in the lower chamber. Above the midplate I would have a 480 on the top rack and a 240 in the flex bays with tubing routed accordingly.

HOw is that Asus 4k Screen treating you?

The Cautious One


----------



## navynuke499

Thats a lot of rad space. As fat as i know, you would have to mount the 360 on the bottom in a 480 mount. i dont think they make a 360 mount for the bottom. It may interfere with the psu mounting. Someone correct me if im wrong.

My screen is the 1440P version and I love it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I've got a 560mm in the bottom and a 420mm mounted in the flex bays. Still have room for a 480mm up top too.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Thats a lot of rad space. As fat as i know, you would have to mount the 360 on the bottom in a 480 mount. i dont think they make a 360 mount for the bottom. It may interfere with the psu mounting. Someone correct me if im wrong.
> 
> My screen is the 1440P version and I love it.


The 360mm Next to the PSU is what I really Need to know.


----------



## wermad

Does anyone know what the difference is between the Merlin and Mercury psu mounting bracket?



http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/

I'm going to email CL, but thought the club would be much quicker. Thanks and +1


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is between the Merlin and Mercury psu mounting bracket?


Bracket is physically the same, only difference is a slight change in the mounting holes. Believe Kevin remarked on it much earlier in this thread (please don't make me look







)


----------



## wermad

Ah, ok, so just the mounting holes are different. Excellent, thank you good sir







+1


----------



## JourneymanMike

Not to be a wise guy but, one is made for Mercury and one for the Merlin?...


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys

new update sort of. Finally got pump/res combos mounted how ive always ideally desired. Also upgraded from my 770s to 780tis. I made 6 new fill ports in the chassis divider.


----------



## X-Nine

Looks very nice!


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks very nice!


thanks.

it was still far from perfect, I misplaced a few of the holes and didnt realize until after I drilled, But in the end it still worked out, everything looks pretty well angled and symmetrical from what I can tell.

Im also really really happy with how the port near the radiator outlet worked out. Its very well hidden and clean now. Ive also got another one behind the power supply that im going to run the outlet from the graphics cards to

I was also suprised that a Bitspower 90 degree single rotary fitting can fit in the backside of the motherboard divider, so ive been able to route tubing back there. Im even considering running more 12mm crystal link back there instead of the 3/8" x 1/2" Primochill advanced ive got going now.


----------



## tvelander

My Caselabs ST10


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks very nice!


@XNine If I specify in the Order of an SMA8 as gunmetal and White two tone yall could make the exterior of the case gunmetal with just the inside of the Case white? I know it sounds redundant but I want to re-assure myself that It's possible.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @XNine If I specify in the Order of an SMA8 as gunmetal and White two tone yall could make the exterior of the case gunmetal with just the inside of the Case white? I know it sounds redundant but I want to re-assure myself that It's possible.


That's exactly how it works. Just make sure you add the exact combo you want into the 'Add Comments' box, and they'll do just like you specify.

A couple things to remember:

1) If you go with Gunmetal/White then the entire chassis will be white; this means the back of the case will be white too. They cannot powder coat the rear panel different colors on the inside and outside surfaces.

2) If you order a flexbay rad mount in Gunmetal it will show as gunmetal on inside of the case, otherwise you can request it as a white radmount with a gunmetal grille. Then you will see a bit of the white mount around the fans through the 'mesh'; which way you want will depend on your preference.

Don't forget to show us pics here when you get it, and throw one in the 'Two-Tone' thread as well!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> @XNine If I specify in the Order of an SMA8 as gunmetal and White two tone yall could make the exterior of the case gunmetal with just the inside of the Case white? I know it sounds redundant but I want to re-assure myself that It's possible.
Click to expand...

Yes, just keep in mind we cannot do two colors on the same panel, so, for instance we can't do white exterior, black interior on the same panel. It all has to be the same color on the same panel.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes, just keep in mind we cannot do two


Do two What? Can you elaborate a little bit and thanks for the Response. I would Order Gunmetal/white. Add in the comments upon order that I would like the Gunmetal exterior with an all white interior.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## kgtuning

@TheCautiousOneHe is saying each part can only be one color. So a door panel for example has to be all white or all gunmetal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @TheCautiousOneHe is saying each part can only be one color. So a door panel for example has to be all white or all gunmetal.


Hmm.. Your saying that In aspect if I ordered the Case As Gunmetal Exterior and White interior that the door would be white because its part of the Interior White aspect of the case or the whole exterior would be gunmetal with just the interior of the case being white?

I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hmm.. Your saying that In aspect if I ordered the Case As Gunmetal Exterior and White interior that the door would be white because its part of the Interior White aspect of the case or the whole exterior would be gunmetal with just the interior of the case being white?
> 
> I have no idea what just happened.


I believe they would not process the order. You have to specify which part will be white and which part will be gunmetal. One part can not be two colors.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I believe they would not process the order. You have to specify which part will be white and which part will be gunmetal. One part can not be two colors.


Let Me ask you this. If you ordered the Case in White/ Black (Black Interior) what Parts of the case would be black?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Like mine for example:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Like mine for example:


THats Gunmetal / White (interior)? Thats gorgeous. ..


----------



## kgtuning

Now that is sick! White chassis/frame and all outer panels black?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> THats Gunmetal / White (interior)? Thats gorgeous. ..


Thanks

But you can see that the exterior rear is white because its part of the inner frame which is white, while the top, side and front covers are gunmetal.
Also, you may notice the two white fan holes at the front, which is also white itself at the front end and can be seen through the gunmetal mesh of the front cover.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> But you can see that the exterior rear is white because its part of the inner frame which is white, while the top, side and front covers are gunmetal.
> Also, you may notice the two white fan holes at the front, which is also white itself at the front end and can be seen through the gunmetal mesh of the front cover.


I Understand and Am sold.

I appreciate that amount of information. The Picture helps alot.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Now that is sick! White chassis/frame and all outer panels black?


gunmetal actually


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> gunmetal actually


Ahh... my phone display makes it look darker then gunmetal.


----------



## X-Nine

Sorry, see my post again, phone decided to go nuts and post before I was finished.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry, see my post again, phone decided to go nuts and post before I was finished.


I just placed an Order for Colin Broussard in Louisiana. Give it a lookover at the HQ. I put in the comments I wanted a Gunmetal Exterior and a White (Gloss if possible) interior.

(Takes Deep Breath) I am ready for Christmas.











Its Happening..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Like mine for example:


Please tell me there will be a build log! Also, wow that's gorgeous! Definitely giving me additional things to consider before I put my order in (although there won't be any white with my case, love my dark colours too much)


----------



## Pheozero

I like the combination of Gunmetal and White so much that I'm thinking of making another order of white interior parts for my S5


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry, see my post again, phone decided to go nuts and post before I was finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed an Order for Colin Broussard in Louisiana. Give it a lookover at the HQ. I put in the comments I wanted a Gunmetal Exterior and a White (Gloss if possible) interior.
> 
> (Takes Deep Breath) I am ready for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Happening..
Click to expand...

I'd love to look, but I'm three states away from our HQ and don't have access to the order system there.

I'm unsure if gloss will be possible, as I know we discontinued the gloss white some time ago, I'm not sure as I don't know if we still even have the powder to do it.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I just placed an Order for Colin Broussard in Louisiana. Give it a lookover at the HQ. I put in the comments I wanted a Gunmetal Exterior and a White (Gloss if possible) interior.
> 
> (Takes Deep Breath) I am ready for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Happening..


Nice!

Just one thing I see for you. As it stands, you're requesting a gunmetal exterior, which would include all the flexbay covers colored in gunmetal as well. Then you ordered your 120.2 rad mount as _white_ (which would mean a white mesh front). Is this the way you want it?

If you look at midnytwarrior's pic, you'll see his rad mount is installed on the left of the pic, and is all gunmetal colored. On the right, you can see the gunmetal mesh through the fan holes in the (white) front panel of the interior. If you want all gunmetal showing on the outside of the flexbays then you either need your rad mount ordered in gunmetal (to get like the left side in the pic), or you could request your rad mount as two-toned as well (gunmetal mesh/white mount - right side of pic).

Does this make sense to you? Hopefully I'm not confusing things....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Just one thing I see for you. As it stands, you're requesting a gunmetal exterior, which would include all the flexbay covers colored in gunmetal as well. Then you ordered your 120.2 rad mount as _white_ (which would mean a white mesh front). Is this the way you want it?
> 
> If you look at midnytwarrior's pic, you'll see his rad mount is installed on the left of the pic, and is all gunmetal colored. On the right, you can see the gunmetal mesh through the fan holes in the (white) front panel of the interior. If you want all gunmetal showing on the outside of the flexbays then you either need your rad mount ordered in gunmetal (to get like the left side in the pic), or you could request your rad mount as two-toned as well (gunmetal mesh/white mount - right side of pic).
> 
> Does this make sense to you? Hopefully I'm not confusing things....


No Great Call. I will shoot them an email.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd love to look, but I'm three states away from our HQ and don't have access to the order system there.
> 
> I'm unsure if gloss will be possible, as I know we discontinued the gloss white some time ago, I'm not sure as I don't know if we still even have the powder to do it.


I figured I might be asking for a stroke of luck with the Gloss but a Man has to ask right? Kinda just being facetious about The HQ thing, just felt cool to say


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Just one thing I see for you. As it stands, you're requesting a gunmetal exterior, which would include all the flexbay covers colored in gunmetal as well. Then you ordered your 120.2 rad mount as _white_ (which would mean a white mesh front). Is this the way you want it?
> 
> If you look at midnytwarrior's pic, you'll see his rad mount is installed on the left of the pic, and is all gunmetal colored. On the right, you can see the gunmetal mesh through the fan holes in the (white) front panel of the interior. If you want all gunmetal showing on the outside of the flexbays then you either need your rad mount ordered in gunmetal (to get like the left side in the pic), or you could request your rad mount as two-toned as well (gunmetal mesh/white mount - right side of pic).
> 
> Does this make sense to you? Hopefully I'm not confusing things....
> 
> 
> 
> No Great Call. I will shoot them an email.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd love to look, but I'm three states away from our HQ and don't have access to the order system there.
> 
> I'm unsure if gloss will be possible, as I know we discontinued the gloss white some time ago, I'm not sure as I don't know if we still even have the powder to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured I might be asking for a stroke of luck with the Gloss but a Man has to ask right? Kinda just being facetious about The HQ thing, just felt cool to say
Click to expand...

And it never hurts to ask! No worries man, Just wanted to be honest with you. Transparency between a company and it's clients is one of the foundations of success. The community has been very good to us, backing us, giving us ideas, and making a family run business the go-to for enthusiasts.

And I always call it HQ, lol. It has a nice ring to it. Please post a build log and tell us your thoughts about the case when you receive it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> And it never hurts to ask! No worries man, Just wanted to be honest with you. Transparency between a company and it's clients is one of the foundations of success. The community has been very good to us, backing us, giving us ideas, and making a family run business the go-to for enthusiasts.
> 
> And I always call it HQ, lol. It has a nice ring to it. Please post a build log and tell us your thoughts about the case when you receive it.


I shot and Email to support with the Order Number 11032 about the Two Tone Flex Bay cover. Any way you could help with that?

Thanks

The Cautious One. (The Name is Colin Broussard)


----------



## sinnedone

Hello Guys/Gals

Just wondering if anyone knows if caselabs sells just a mesh panel that they use in their cases? (ie the rectangular slotted shaped one) I looked on their site, but it didn't really look like it. Thanks


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Hello Guys/Gals
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows if caselabs sells just a mesh panel that they use in their cases? (ie the rectangular slotted shaped one) I looked on their site, but it didn't really look like it. Thanks


Are you looking for the top mesh panel?


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, got a little update here. Im nearly done with my loops. I just got to make a couple more small connections, I ran out of a few fittings and ordered more, theyre going to be delivered today and ill be ready to finish after im off work tonight.

Im really happy with how I was able to make a few specific connections. Im actually going to do 100% Crystal link tubing, even behind the motherboard tray/divider, its gone suprisingly good so far.

in the second picture, you can see how I connected the piping from the GPUs to there panel port. This was placed inbetween the side of the power supply and the wall, and with the rail that the motherboard tray slides on protruding from the wall, I was worried I wasnt going to be able to fit any fittings in there. But with the low profile Bitspower 90 degree fitting (no rotary), I was able to pull it off. The PSU slides in perfectly now.

and yes, I copied this design from Daniel over at Singularity.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are you looking for the top mesh panel?


I don't have a ceselabs case so I don't know what the top mesh panel looks like, but am looking for possibly a flat piece like the front panels before they get formed into rad grills and such.

Like THIS featured case on the website. See the panel over the dvd drive, I would like to get a sheet of that so that I could in corporate into my build. Preferably before it gets formed and is just a flat sheet. (not a deal breaker though as I could cut off the edges)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I don't have a ceselabs case so I don't know what the top mesh panel looks like, but am looking for possibly a flat piece like the front panels before they get formed into rad grills and such.
> 
> Like THIS featured case on the website. See the panel over the dvd drive, I would like to get a sheet of that so that I could in corporate into my build. Preferably before it gets formed and is just a flat sheet. (not a deal breaker though as I could cut off the edges)


I would try a sheet metal shop. I have seen that pattern before sold by the square foot.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I don't have a ceselabs case so I don't know what the top mesh panel looks like, but am looking for possibly a flat piece like the front panels before they get formed into rad grills and such.
> 
> Like THIS featured case on the website. See the panel over the dvd drive, I would like to get a sheet of that so that I could in corporate into my build. Preferably before it gets formed and is just a flat sheet. (not a deal breaker though as I could cut off the edges)


Maybe McMaster-car has what your looking for. They stock many types of metals.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I finished my mount. I haven't taken photos because I've been so busy with finals week, but I have some time tonight, I might put the entire PC back together (even though I'll have to take it all back apart again to clean the radiators when the Blitz gets here). I need some fresh pics don't I?


----------



## Mega Man

you need to talk to caselabs i have read of them making them for others i am going to ask for some soon myself


----------



## SortOfGrim

Not bad.

Pity the mail/postal service demands cash and exactly the amount.


----------



## sinnedone

Thank you both for the ideas.


----------



## Nichismo

I am FINALLY finished!!




















Who needs an STH10, or Magnum M8, ot even SMA8..... I fit in everything I need in my Merlin! XD


----------



## DRT-Maverick

1 ASUS X99-E WS LGA2011-v3/ Intel X99/ DDR4/ 4-Way CrossFireX & 4-Way SLI/ SATA3&USB3.0/ M.2&SATA Expr MB-X99E-WS Total $479.48
1 CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop MemoryModel CMK32GX4M4A2666C16 Order Total $505.98
1 Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell-E 8-Core 3.0GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W Desktop Processor BX80648I75960X Order Total $1,050.98

Someone just kicked my wallet in the crotch.









It's begun!! I'll order the vidcards and hard drives by friday.


----------



## dRnRcR

I love that mb. WS for the win. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I am FINALLY finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an STH10, or Magnum M8, ot even SMA8..... I fit in everything I need in my Merlin! XD


That's a LOT of gear in a Merlin!







Nice work! If you can get some higher res/better shots, please send an email over to [email protected] with images so we can post them on Customer Builds gallery


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's a LOT of gear in a Merlin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! If you can get some higher res/better shots, please send an email over to [email protected] with images so we can post them on Customer Builds gallery


Thanks! and will do









ive literally taken every picture of my builds from my camera on my phone. I really want to get a decent camera


----------



## iBored

@Nichismo What reservoirs are you using??? I've wanted to do a dual loop in my SM8 for some time, but I'm unsure about the clearance for my front rad.
Is there enough space to mount an SR-1 (~60mm thick rad).
Also, does your mounting affect the HDD mounts at the back?

Appreciate the help mate. Your rig looks absolutely beast!


----------



## Nichismo

Thanks man, yours as well!

Both reservoirs are Bitspower Mod Tops, 250mm for DDC pumps. I got the Black POM version, and then bought the OEM, triple opening acrylic cap and Aqua Pipe 1.

Currently, my particular configuration has blocked my ability to use my 3.5" mounts on the backside of chassis divider, however, that is mainly due to me using two 120mm UN Designs L bracket and running tubing back there. Ive still got my SSDs mounted though. If you are good enough to simply drill 4 holes (51.4mm inbetween 2x2 if you would like to use EK DDC UNI mount like I have), then you will be okay.

Its funny you mention the SR-1. I actually have a brand new 240mm SR1 that I bought specifically for this, and it currently cant squeeze through, just BARELY. I already had the 240 Stealth which was practically almost new as well, so I switched without a second thought. But as long as you are a bit more concious and patient than I was , you could by all means mount an SR1 there.

The main issue is that the chassis divider for the Merlin is extremely unorthodox to drill through, at least it was for me. If I were you, Id try to create a flat mounting plate and attach your units to that, then simply bolt the four corners of it to the chassis divider. I was pretty frustrated at first, wishing I would have gotten an SMA8 instead, as I had been dreaming of doing a config like this for a very long time. However, I didnt give up and now I couldnt be happier









Let me know if you need any more help !


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Thanks! and will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive literally taken every picture of my builds from my camera on my phone. I really want to get a decent camera


Nice job! Great organization of equip and wires, sweet.


----------



## stren

For those of you not busy eating turkey - I'm in the MOTM competition and voting is now live:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100

I'd love it if you voted for me, if you vote for someone else that's ok too, there are lots of great builds


----------



## Mega Man

the wall mounted one is cool, but you used a tx10-d!!! so you get my vote !!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> For those of you not busy eating turkey - I'm in the MOTM competition and voting is now live:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100
> 
> I'd love it if you voted for me, if you vote for someone else that's ok too, there are lots of great builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There are a lot of great builds this month.
But this incredible build deserves to win.

My vote goes to stren and Project Thief.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Mine will be a December build.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Voted for you, Stren. A beautiful LAN rig









My case has finally arrived!









edit: temp setup.. how on earth do I attach all screws to the hdd/sdd?


----------



## kgtuning

@stren you got my vote in motm


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Stren's woodwork alone deserves the vote- add in the rest and it takes a crown along with it.

Cute little build Grim, I like it!


----------



## nyk20z3

S5 Air Cooled Build Coming Together -

More changes to come.


----------



## macoi251

After 1 month, finally it arrived

Happy & excited.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> S5 Air Cooled Build Coming Together -
> 
> More changes to come.


Do you have a build log? I love air cooled builds


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Do you have a build log? I love air cooled builds


I will soon,trying to find time to put something together but TY for looking.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Don't Know If I put this in here yet but very excited.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Know If I put this in here yet but very excited.


Have patience - the wait is worth it!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Have patience - the wait is worth it!!


That's What I keep Hearing. I am so ready to see this thing in person.


----------



## Xclsyr

Time to join officially. Got my S5 put together for now with a mix of old and new parts. Will wait on W/C until I figure out what I'm going to do about a new GPU; probably not 'til next spring. Still like the old 7870LE, but the blue PCB really sticks out like a sore thumb.









_Warning: lousy photographer ahead..._


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Time to join officially. Got my S5 put together for now with a mix of old and new parts. Will wait on W/C until I figure out what I'm going to do about a new GPU; probably not 'til next spring. Still like the old 7870LE, but the blue PCB really sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Warning: lousy photographer ahead..._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's rather interesting to see that AIO/CLC water cooling setups actually don't look bad in a CaseLabs! In other news, man those Sniper's look sweet. Still wishing I had gone that route myself.


----------



## Mega Man

gonna disagree no matter what they look bad :/ the case looks great though


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gonna disagree no matter what they look bad :/ the case looks great though


It will do for now. Not rushing into doing my first full loop quite yet...


----------



## Mega Man

no need to rush just jump in head first.... welcome to the obsession


----------



## X-Nine




----------



## VSG

No love for us case owner guys wanting more 480/560mm rad mounts and other accessories?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Aww I missed teh sale.







Oh well hopefully there will be a sale next year that I can get a new system built with!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Time to join officially. Got my S5 put together for now with a mix of old and new parts. Will wait on W/C until I figure out what I'm going to do about a new GPU; probably not 'til next spring. Still like the old 7870LE, but the blue PCB really sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Warning: lousy photographer ahead..._


Who did the cable sleeving job ?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Who did the cable sleeving job ?


Joey @ Ensourced









Nevermind the mess, just realised how crooked the clips are


----------



## stren

Just another reminder that it's MOTM - get your votes in (please):









http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100#post_23219075


----------



## cyphon

Hey guys. Thinking about upgrading my htpc build to an s3 or s5 case. I will need high HDD capacity (want 4-8 drives), so I was thinking about using the flex bays to put in two HDD cages and a bluray drive. Was wondering if there was room next to the flex bay to fit a standard cylindrical res in there? Not sure if I'll use a d5 or DDC yet.

I may throw a 7970 (have one not in use atm) so length wise may be pushing it on s3 if a res could fit, but I'd imagine s5 would be fine.

Thanks guys


----------



## SortOfGrim

It feels great building in this 'big' m-itx case, coming from a Lian-Li pc-q07 and a Bitfenix prodigy.



still a looooong way to go but I love it!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Hey guys. Thinking about upgrading my htpc build to an s3 or s5 case. I will need high HDD capacity (want 4-8 drives), so I was thinking about using the flex bays to put in two HDD cages and a bluray drive. Was wondering if there was room next to the flex bay to fit a standard cylindrical res in there? Not sure if I'll use a d5 or DDC yet.
> 
> I may throw a 7970 (have one not in use atm) so length wise may be pushing it on s3 if a res could fit, but I'd imagine s5 would be fine.
> 
> Thanks guys


Not sure where you mean for res _"next to the flex bay"_. Beside/behind your drives would not fit; the only place would be on top of the mid-plate. There you have 84mm wide x 227mm high available on a S5. If you need more height (pump/res combo) you could mod the midplate to drop the res through a hole, seen this done here somewhere I believe on a S8. Only thing you'd lose would be the SSD holder, and you could replace that with a stealth tray...



View looking down on S5. GPU in place is ~10" card, so your 7970 will extend likely another inch or so, ending roughly on top of the cable cutout.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Not sure where you mean for res _"next to the flex bay"_. Beside/behind your drives would not fit; the only place would be on top of the mid-plate. There you have 84mm wide x 227mm high available on a S5. If you need more height (pump/res combo) you could mod the midplate to drop the res through a hole, seen this done here somewhere I believe on a S8. Only thing you'd lose would be the SSD holder, and you could replace that with a stealth tray...
> 
> 
> 
> View looking down on S5. GPU in place is ~10" card, so your 7970 will extend likely another inch or so, ending roughly on top of the cable cutout.


I was referring to the space you were referring to above the mid plate. The picture helps a lot









I kind of like the idea of modding a hole in that space to pass the res down to a motor, so maybe I'll look at doing something like that. Looks like is be able to get plenty of HDD too


----------



## Xclsyr

Two flexbay cages + the existing HDD mount will allow for 9 drives before you begin to get 'creative'


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Two flexbay cages + the existing HDD mount will allow for 9 drives before you begin to get 'creative'


yeah, that should hold me for awhile


----------



## nyk20z3

I am really debating going back to water in my S5 after i told myself i would stick with air cooling this time around.I think once you do a few WC builds it always ends up sucking you back in.

I should have ordered the 36MM top but I hesitated,I can run a 60mm 360 rad up top with a single bay res and pump combo.Another option is to add a pedestal but I feel like dual 360 rads will be overkill and the pedestal alone is $150.


----------



## X-Nine

So, I think for the 10,000th Club post, we'll give away an "Elements" shirt. Rules are easy: cannot post multiple times in a row to win (only 1 post in a row per person), only those with an OCN join date prior to today can win, and the 10,000th post must be an essay on string theory.... Okay, I kid, no essay about string theory (unless you're crazy enough to do so!)

Sound okay?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sounds neat.


----------



## Mega Man

perfect in other good news, this means the shirt will be out soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim-CL

Already is









http://www.caselabs-store.com/caselabs-element-tee/


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## WhiteWulfe

That is a rather lovely looking tshirt! So wish one of my other favourite companies would learn that black tshirts are great! (aka Synthesizers.com, but Roger likes other colours too







)


----------



## StuttgartRob

Add me to the club here is my S5 and I also have a Pedestal

Assembled


Testing Phase


And some goodies coming soon


----------



## WhiteWulfe

There's a build log, right? ^_^


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There's a build log, right? ^_^


Yes, hoping to get everything finished on my Christmas Vacation

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522660/build-log-x99-matx-build-caselabs-s5-w-pedestal#post_23185877


----------



## inlandchris

Nice T shirt, I want it but will be waiting for the coffee mug so I can ship at the same time.
Edit: love black T shirts


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> Yes, hoping to get everything finished on my Christmas Vacation
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522660/build-log-x99-matx-build-caselabs-s5-w-pedestal#post_23185877


ah, was wondering why it seemed familiar ^-^;;;;; Already following your log but totally haven't commented on it yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Nice T shirt, I want it but will be waiting for the coffee mug so I can ship at the same time.
> Edit: love black T shirts


So hope it's a blaaaaaack coffee mug!


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ah, was wondering why it seemed familiar ^-^;;;;; Already following your log but totally haven't commented on it yet


Thanks, I wasn't real sure if anyone was following it since only one person has commented.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't real sure if anyone was following it since only one person has commented.


I'll make sure to comment when coffee kicks in ^-^


----------



## Ragsters

I would love a coffee mug. Maybe a coaster too?


----------



## VSG

I would love to see a radiator with fans mounted on a rad mount and the wording "Go naked, or go home" below


----------



## iamwardicus

Figure I'll pop in here and say "HI" to everyone. I'm very happy to see Case Labs and by extension this thread still going strong! Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Mega Man

heyhey !~ should pop in more often


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I would love a coffee mug. Maybe a coaster too?


Oooooh, powdercoated aluminum coasters. Those would be epic.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Stuff:



I will install everything probably tomorrow night. I've got an organic chem test tomorrow so I've got to study


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooooh, powdercoated aluminum coasters. Those would be epic.


Yessss! We could even choose which color (white, black or grey)!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Yessss! We could even choose which color (white, black or grey)!


Only question is what size they'd make the base. Support for shallow/wide 20 Oz mugs would be great, as would 12-20 Oz travel mugs too ^_^ And yeah, black or gunmetal grey aluminum coaster? I'd totally be in for at least a few!


----------



## Ragsters

C'mon Jim or Kevin. Say you guys will do the mug and coaster idea.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Who knows, maybe they're brainstorming the ideas right now! ^-^


----------



## X-Nine

There's other things in the works right now, not to mention the X2. I wonder though.... When someone orders a fan hole cut out on the rear PCI area... What happens to that circular piece... 120mm fan blade is big enough for a coaster..... Right? Hmmmm


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> When someone orders a fan hole cut out on the rear PCI area... What happens to that circular piece... *120mm fan blade is big enough for a coaster..... Right?* Hmmmm


----------



## Panther Al

Dooooo eeeeet!

Do it right meow.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Dooooo eeeeet!
> 
> Do it right meow.


Lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Morning CaseLabs Owners,
> 
> In the Mercury S3, I want to mount my reservoir on the backside of the front 240 rad. What's the best mounting kit to use with an EK reservoir? I found something for the Bitspower reservoir series, but I'm worried it isn't going to work with EK.
> 
> Thanks! I'm finding this 5.25 bay res to be a pain over time... keeping her topped off, making adjustments to the line, etc.l
> 
> Benjamin


I didn't see anyone reply to you, but you mean to do something like this right? This is with the Bitspower tube reservoirs though. Just crappy phone pics, but here they are:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Already is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/caselabs-element-tee/


Do you guys have a sizing chart? I'm in that awkward size where I'm typically a medium, but sometimes a large.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I didn't see anyone reply to you, but you mean to do something like this right? This is with the Bitspower tube reservoirs though. Just crappy phone pics, but here they are:
> 
> Do you guys have a sizing chart? I'm in that awkward size where I'm typically a medium, but sometimes a large.


EK Have their uni fan adapter thing it sticks out more than the BP one though so clearance can be an issue. I mounted the EK D5 XRes on to a PE with the uni adapter and it basically touches the motherboard.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Do you guys have a sizing chart? I'm in that awkward size where I'm typically a medium, but sometimes a large.


Sorry, we don't have a size chart. I'm 5' 11'' and weigh about 185lbs and wear a large if that helps.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sorry, we don't have a size chart. I'm 5' 11'' and weigh about 185lbs and wear a large if that helps.


That actually helps me because I was going to buy a large but I think it would've been too big. I am 5'-7" and weigh 170lbs.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Just got word my Mercury S5 will ship on the 9th! Gotta start ordering parts for the build!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That actually helps me because I was going to buy a large but I think it would've been too big. I am 5'-7" and weigh 170lbs.


I'm 5-7 175 and wear a large


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sorry, we don't have a size chart. I'm 5' 11'' and weigh about 185lbs and wear a large if that helps.


I guess medium is better for me since I'm only 5'5".


----------



## X-Nine

Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr


6'6" 240


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr


I'll kick you in the shins.... and run away.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr


6' 5" and 235 lbs







Right between XL and 2XL


----------



## Killa Cam

big men need big cases.... im only 6 feet even barefoot. what's funny is that i was 5'10 by the time i hit seventh grade and i assumed i'd be at least 6'3 when i became an adult. nope, hit the 6' wall by sophomore year in high school and stopped growing







. and what makes it worst is that my best friend who was always shorter than me growing up is 6'2 and my younger brother is 6'4







. why!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr
> 
> 
> 
> 6'6" 240
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr
> 
> 
> 
> 6' 5" and 235 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right between XL and 2XL
Click to expand...

Well then..... I am an ant amongst giants..... so I guess I'll run and hide, because YOU'RE NOT GETTING MY BEANSTALK BEANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There's other things in the works right now, not to mention the X2. I wonder though.... When someone orders a fan hole cut out on the rear PCI area... What happens to that circular piece... 120mm fan blade is big enough for a coaster..... Right? Hmmmm


RECYCLING IN ACTION
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr


DITTO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick you in the shins.... and run away.
Click to expand...

HAHA


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why so many short people?! I am a giant amongst ants! I'm so ginormous at 6 ft 190lbs! Rawr
> 
> 
> 
> 6' 5" and 235 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right between XL and 2XL
Click to expand...

I'm around 235 lbs too, but didn't quite make the 6' mark.
Guess I'd better stick with the 2XL, or go on a diet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

6'2" and 238lbs including work clothes, so I'm probably somewhat lighter than that since I wear steel toes all day!


----------



## VSG

Just saw this on FB:
Quote:


> Announcement: As of 12/31/2014, The Merlin SM5, Magnum SMH10, and the Magnum TX10V will be discontinued. The TX10 itself will see a revision to allow for different configurations FOR OWNERS OF THESE MODELS: FEAR NOT! We will still be able to provide parts for these chassis should you need replacements for at least 1 year, and perhaps even beyond that.


----------



## szeged

sth10 master race.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Discontinuing the SM5? BLASPHEMY!!!

Lucky I got all the panels and crap I need


----------



## Mega Man

so the tx10-d will live on ?? or is it to be reborn as the th10 ?

will you be able to make the tx10v ish style from the tx10 (a)?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so the tx10-d will live on ??


Jim has stated that the TX10D will just become the TX10, and will allow for more configurations. So, we're really just culling the idea that there should be two models, just make one with more options.

Keep in mind that, there's various factors behind this decision. With next year coming quick, newer products being worked on in the Lab, and the need to revamp our lineup and cut deadweight... these are just some aspects of the decision.

However, as noted, we will provide replacement parts to customers who own these chassis for at least 1 Year after the discontinue date. If parts that are limited to these models are still in stock after that, we can of course provide them, and for any parts these models share with other cases, we can still provide those too since they'll be out there for other cases.


----------



## VSG

TX10-H


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Out of curiosity why are you cutting the SM5? is it getting a revamp or something?


----------



## Mega Man

probably dont sell alot of them

@ CL

please add the mounting plates like the th10a ~!!!
Also the drop in mounts )
and please for the love of god put PSU mounts back in the peds ( specifically the m8 ) and NO MORE 140mm onry holes in them either !!!!!!!!

also love the new site


----------



## akira749

The S5 might also have eaten a chunk of the SM5 sales


----------



## stickg1

I personally think the S5 is a little awkward. I wish they could make a case with the width of the S5 and length/height of the S3. That would be killer.


----------



## cyphon

Think I'm gonna grab the s5 today. Getting excited


----------



## X-Nine

.


----------



## Deepblue77

I am interested in adding a psu shroud to my sm8 and was thinking that the extra wide accessory mount with plates attached would be an easy solution. I looked through this thread but couldn't find any pictures of this setup. Has anyone tried this or am I missing a problem that would make this not work? Also, does case labs have any plans to make a psu shroud?


----------



## IT Diva

Having noticed quite a bit of posting regarding the T shirts, . . . . .

Shouldn't there have been something about *all new cases ordered in time for a December delivery come with a Christmas bonus free T shirt?
*

I'd surely have the only one in the Virgin Islands . . .











Make mine a large please, . . . .

Us hot chicks sexy seniors, gotta have a CL Tee shirt for Christmas . .

Can you put in a good work for me Jason . . .









Darlene


----------



## VSG

Hey look 10k posts done, party time!


----------



## stickg1

Nice! I was the 10K post! I saw a post in my email about a shirt for cyphon. But I guess they saw it was stick and revoked the offer, lol.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I personally think the S5 is a little awkward. I wish they could make a case with the width of the S5 and length/height of the S3. That would be killer.


I don't quite get what you mean about this? You just want a S3 that is 2 inches wider than it is now?


----------



## X-Nine

OCN ninja'd me this morning, Cyphons post was listed as number 10K, however after replying, it was 10001. So we'll send shirts to you both. Please PM me your name, Addy, and size.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> OCN ninja'd me this morning, Cyphons post was listed as number 10K, however after replying, it was 10001. So we'll send shirts to you both. Please PM me your name, Addy, and size.


damn I have post 9999


----------



## VSG

Well deserving guys


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I don't quite get what you mean about this? You just want a S3 that is 2 inches wider than it is now?


Yeah, just big enough to fit a mATX board without changing the other dimensions. Call it the S4








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> OCN ninja'd me this morning, Cyphons post was listed as number 10K, however after replying, it was 10001. So we'll send shirts to you both. Please PM me your name, Addy, and size.


Heh, well I was just poking fun. But a Case Labs shirt pulls some serious geek street cred, so I gladly accept your offer, PM inbound!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Jim has stated that the TX10D will just become the TX10, and will allow for more configurations. So, we're really just culling the idea that there should be two models, just make one with more options.
> 
> Keep in mind that, there's various factors behind this decision. With next year coming quick, newer products being worked on in the Lab, and the need to revamp our lineup and cut deadweight... these are just some aspects of the decision.
> 
> However, as noted, we will provide replacement parts to customers who own these chassis for at least 1 Year after the discontinue date. If parts that are limited to these models are still in stock after that, we can of course provide them, and for any parts these models share with other cases, we can still provide those too since they'll be out there for other cases.


Personally I think
- yes get rid of HPTX
- Make a horizontal motherboard tray in a peddy an option with windowed side panels as an option (then you can just stack peddies abitrarily to do what you want and not even buy a TX10) This could also be the case for other magnum/mercury peddy sizes.
- Also make the top/bottom chambers and peddies capable of real 180.3
- flexbay rads need to be more easily removed - the chamber seperators block this. To remove my front mount rads I have to remove the entire front panel
- I also very much regret getting a top mount radiator - it really complicates life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 6' 5" and 235 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right between XL and 2XL


6'5" and 205 lbs - normally a L, but I haven't tried the CL shirts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah, just big enough to fit a mATX board without changing the other dimensions. Call it the S4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, well I was just poking fun. But a Case Labs shirt pulls some serious geek street cred, so I gladly accept your offer, PM inbound!


You know I thought about this when I first got the S3. But the matx board will block options for a res and cable routing it'll make life quite hard. Someone did build matx in an s3 I believe. What I really want is a a motherboard in between - e.g. extended mitx board that gives 3 slots so I can run 2 single slot gpus, and a bit more width to get 4 dimms but without going as big as matx.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Any new next generation case labs news yet?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Personally I think
> - yes get rid of HPTX
> - Make a horizontal motherboard tray in a peddy an option with windowed side panels as an option (then you can just stack peddies abitrarily to do what you want and not even buy a TX10) This could also be the case for other magnum/mercury peddy sizes.
> - Also make the top/bottom chambers and peddies capable of real 180.3
> - flexbay rads need to be more easily removed - the chamber seperators block this. To remove my front mount rads I have to remove the entire front panel
> - I also very much regret getting a top mount radiator - it really complicates life.
> 6'5" and 205 lbs - normally a L, but I haven't tried the CL shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I thought about this when I first got the S3. But the matx board will block options for a res and cable routing it'll make life quite hard. Someone did build matx in an s3 I believe. What I really want is a a motherboard in between - e.g. extended mitx board that gives 3 slots so I can run 2 single slot gpus, and a bit more width to get 4 dimms but without going as big as matx.


Yeah I'm thinking maybe what I want is just a smaller mATX case from CL. I had both the SM5 and S3, awesome cases. The horizontal motherboard makes so much more sense especially for a tinkerer like me. I'm looking forward to seeing what they release in the future for sure. Maybe some even smaller cases to come, I've always wanted SFF with CL quality.


----------



## X-Nine

There's tons of ideas kicking around the Lab. Course, it doesn't help that the Lab Chimps broke the particle accelerator by dumping coffee in it...
They're so lucky they have a no-fire clause in their contracts.

Either way, the X2 will resume development soon, and other things are in the works as well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There's tons of ideas kicking around the Lab. Course, it doesn't help that the Lab Chimps broke the particle accelerator by dumping coffee in it...
> They're so lucky they have a no-fire clause in their contracts.
> 
> Either way, the X2 will resume development soon, and other things are in the works as well.


Yeah I'm super excited excited for what comes next. The mercury line up sure seems to have inspired a lot of knock offs recently








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking maybe what I want is just a smaller mATX case from CL. I had both the SM5 and S3, awesome cases. The horizontal motherboard makes so much more sense especially for a tinkerer like me. I'm looking forward to seeing what they release in the future for sure. Maybe some even smaller cases to come, I've always wanted SFF with CL quality.


Sounds like an X4 might be what you want if they do one


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There's tons of ideas kicking around the Lab. Course, it doesn't help that the Lab Chimps broke the particle accelerator by dumping coffee in it...
> They're so lucky they have a no-fire clause in their contracts.
> 
> Either way, the X2 will resume development soon, and other things are in the works as well.


Wait, they poured brewed coffee in? I though you were supposed to just pour the grounds in for the fireworks show?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wait, they poured brewed coffee in? I though you were supposed to just pour the grounds in for the fireworks show?


That's if you have a virus, hot coffee is for malware and ants.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That's if you have a virus, hot coffee is for malware and ants.


Well there wouldn't be ants if they stopped feeding the accelerator cookies...


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> OCN ninja'd me this morning, Cyphons post was listed as number 10K, however after replying, it was 10001. So we'll send shirts to you both. Please PM me your name, Addy, and size.


Lol, crazy OCN. Thank you so much though!

Also....just ordered:


Will be a fun after-xmas project


----------



## younkster11

Anybody tried using the DEMCi Flex Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter for CaseLabs yet? All the pics the manufacture shows they are on the outside of the flex bay and I would want to put them on the inside, so I was wanting to see if anyone had experience with them yet.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> Anybody tried using the DEMCi Flex Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter for CaseLabs yet? All the pics the manufacture shows they are on the outside of the flex bay and I would want to put them on the inside, so I was wanting to see if anyone had experience with them yet.


Do Something like this?

















May need to fenagle em a bit but should work


----------



## szeged

I have them on the sth10, you can put them on the inside, that's where mine are. They work great.


----------



## IT Diva

Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .

When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)

I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?

Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?

Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## younkster11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I have them on the sth10, you can put them on the inside, that's where mine are. They work great.


I was looking at getting the 120 x 2 for a flex bay radiator do they fit inside that do you know?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene


You're right on for the service side, they're for 120mm fans. The case comes with 1 HDD rack that goes on that side (fan mount + 4 drives), you can purchase extras for all 4 spaces. And no, the spacing is such that it won't fit a rad there...

On the flexbay side, you need to add rad mounts in your choice of fan configuration, the covers are only that







. The TH10A has 13 bays, so lots of choices. You could even mix 120 & 120mm fans if you so desired... Max avail is 120.4 (takes 12 bays) or 140.3 (takes 11 bays).

Would be interesting to see what you do with one of these...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on for the service side, they're for 120mm fans. The case comes with 1 HDD rack that goes on that side (fan mount + 4 drives), you can purchase extras for all 4 spaces. And no, the spacing is such that it won't fit a rad there...
> 
> On the flexbay side, you need to add rad mounts in your choice of fan configuration, the covers are only that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The TH10A has 13 bays, so lots of choices. You could even mix 120 & 120mm fans if you so desired... Max avail is 120.4 (takes 12 bays) or 140.3 (takes 11 bays).
> 
> Would be interesting to see what you do with one of these...
Click to expand...

If I understand correctly then, I can mount a 120 fan in the HDD cage that comes with the case in the service side, and then 3 more will mount to the case where the blanks come by default?

I'm not yet sure on how many bay devices I'll need to have, so I guess if I order a 240 and a 360, I'll be covered.

Thanks again

Darlene


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If I understand correctly then, I can mount a 120 fan in the HDD cage that comes with the case in the service side, and then 3 more will mount to the case where the blanks come by default?
> 
> I'm not yet sure on how many bay devices I'll need to have, so I guess if I order a 240 and a 360, I'll be covered.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Darlene


You got it perfectly! And yes, Caselabs always includes covers, so you can have fans, open space, or sealed as you wish. Or, make a 120-shaped res or 3 so you can see them from the front.

Hmmm maybe 3 loops with red - yellow -green? Computer plus traffic lights....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> Anybody tried using the DEMCi Flex Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter for CaseLabs yet? All the pics the manufacture shows they are on the outside of the flex bay and I would want to put them on the inside, so I was wanting to see if anyone had experience with them yet.


On the outside of an SM8...









The filters are much easier to clean when placed on the outside of the case, especially the front 120.3 RAD mount and the bottom for the PSU ...

It's a matter of personal preference as far as looks go, I feel that they are not so bad outside the case. This build is for performance, benchmarking and fun - not so much for show...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I have them on the sth10, you can put them on the inside, that's where mine are. They work great.


i would recommend going with custom filter sizes that way you can oversize them and not see the outline through them !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on for the service side, they're for 120mm fans. The case comes with 1 HDD rack that goes on that side (fan mount + 4 drives), you can purchase extras for all 4 spaces. And no, the spacing is such that it won't fit a rad there...
> 
> On the flexbay side, you need to add rad mounts in your choice of fan configuration, the covers are only that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The TH10A has 13 bays, so lots of choices. You could even mix 120 & 120mm fans if you so desired... Max avail is 120.4 (takes 12 bays) or 140.3 (takes 11 bays).
> 
> Would be interesting to see what you do with one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I understand correctly then, I can mount a 120 fan in the HDD cage that comes with the case in the service side, and then 3 more will mount to the case where the blanks come by default?
> 
> I'm not yet sure on how many bay devices I'll need to have, so I guess if I order a 240 and a 360, I'll be covered.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...





yes @it diva

you can mount the fans direct to the frame or buy these ( on psu side )
www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-hdd-bay/

i personally prefer these

on mobo side you will need a rad mount !


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I have them on the sth10, you can put them on the inside, that's where mine are. They work great.


I saw your name in my pantry today!


----------



## iBored

I'm having trouble fitting my 480 sr1 in the top of my sm8. It's too long to fit. All I can think of is run push-pull (which seems rather pointless for a low fpi rad) or buy some gasket thingy which would have to be rather thick.
Does anyone have any other solution?


----------



## nyk20z3

I kept mine on the outside of my S5 to make them easily removable instead of pulling my flex any out to clean it.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If I understand correctly then, I can mount a 120 fan in the HDD cage that comes with the case in the service side, and then 3 more will mount to the case where the blanks come by default?
> 
> I'm not yet sure on how many bay devices I'll need to have, so I guess if I order a 240 and a 360, I'll be covered.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> You got it perfectly! And yes, Caselabs always includes covers, so you can have fans, open space, or sealed as you wish. Or, make a 120-shaped res or 3 so you can see them from the front.
> 
> Hmmm maybe 3 loops with red - yellow -green? Computer plus traffic lights....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I have them on the sth10, you can put them on the inside, that's where mine are. They work great.
> 
> 
> 
> i would recommend going with custom filter sizes that way you can oversize them and not see the outline through them !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys, . . Quick question . .
> 
> When it comes to mounting case fans on the front . . (TH10A in my case)
> 
> I can see where there are cutouts that look to have mounting holes for 4 X 120mm fans on the service side, . . is this correct?
> 
> Also on the mobo side, (flex bay side) . . . To mount fans, do I need to order rad mounts for the number and size, (120 or 140) fans that I want to have there, or is there a fan mount only accessory to do that, or is that capability built into the vented flex bay covers?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right on for the service side, they're for 120mm fans. The case comes with 1 HDD rack that goes on that side (fan mount + 4 drives), you can purchase extras for all 4 spaces. And no, the spacing is such that it won't fit a rad there...
> 
> On the flexbay side, you need to add rad mounts in your choice of fan configuration, the covers are only that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The TH10A has 13 bays, so lots of choices. You could even mix 120 & 120mm fans if you so desired... Max avail is 120.4 (takes 12 bays) or 140.3 (takes 11 bays).
> 
> Would be interesting to see what you do with one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I understand correctly then, I can mount a 120 fan in the HDD cage that comes with the case in the service side, and then 3 more will mount to the case where the blanks come by default?
> 
> I'm not yet sure on how many bay devices I'll need to have, so I guess if I order a 240 and a 360, I'll be covered.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes @IT Diva
> 
> you can mount the fans direct to the frame or buy these ( on psu side )
> www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-hdd-bay/
> 
> i personally prefer these
> 
> on mobo side you will need a rad mount !
Click to expand...

Thanks guys for the quick replies . . . .

One last detail question before I order though . . . .

Since I don't know until I start putting stuff together how many fan spaces will be left in the flex bay side, If I get 3 single 120's, or a single 120 and a 240, can I mix and match the locations with bay mounted devices in between them?

The case will sit at near desktop level to my left, and I want to place the bay devices closer to the bottom than the top, so they are at an easy to reach level, so I'm thinking 120 at the bottom, then the bay devices and maybe a 120 or 240 at the top of the flex bays . . .

Will they work like that . . .

If I understand the modular design concept of the CL, then they should work just as I figured, but it's better to ask and be sure.

Obviously, this is my first CL build, so I'm a long way from up to speed yet.

Since there's a lead time involved, I'm trying to get my optional parts selections nailed down and ordered, before I actually have the case in hand to figure it out from.

Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## fast_fate

Hey Darlene,

All the flex-Bay slots are totally inter-changable.
single slot, double triple - start at bottom or top with whichever you want...
and can work tour way up OR down with any combination of all the option.
Remember the rad mounts take up an extra slot, so a 240 rad mount will take 5 bay spaces ect
There are so many options to customize as you please it can be hard to get the layout right fist tiem
I would even suggest order an extra single, and double slot bracket/cover, to cover any changes you probably will make once you get and and start piecing together your components.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey Darlene,
> 
> All the flex-Bay slots are totally inter-changable.
> single slot, double triple - start at bottom or top with whichever you want...
> and can work tour way up OR down with any combination of all the option.
> Remember the rad mounts take up an extra slot, so a 240 rad mount will take 5 bay spaces ect
> There are so many options to customize as you please it can be hard to get the layout right fist tiem
> I would even suggest order an extra single, and double slot bracket/cover, to cover any changes you probably will make once you get and and start piecing together your components.


Thanks f_f

Is there somewhere that shows the breakdown of how many spaces for each 120 size:

120 takes X spaces
240 takes X spaces
360 takes X spaces
480 takes X spaces

It looks like for example, that 2 X 120 mounts would take 1 more space than a single 240 mount, or that a 120 and a 240 would take 1 more space than a 360 mount and that 3 X 120 mounts would take 2 more spaces than a 360 mount.

Am I getting this right?

Thanks for the patience,

Darlene


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks f_f
> 
> Is there somewhere that shows the breakdown of how many spaces for each 120 size:
> 
> 120 takes X spaces
> 240 takes X spaces
> 360 takes X spaces
> 480 takes X spaces
> 
> It looks like for example, that 2 X 120 mounts would take 1 more space than a single 240 mount, or that a 120 and a 240 would take 1 more space than a 360 mount and that 3 X 120 mounts would take 2 more spaces than a 360 mount.
> 
> Am I getting this right?
> 
> Thanks for the patience,
> 
> Darlene


Actually I think I was wrong in saying that the rad mounts are one slot extra in length.
You need to make allowances for the extra length by......
having the rad tank with ports - at the very top or very bottom to not interfere with other slots.

You can usually get away with mounting an Aquaero Or similar slim controller/device in front of the rad tank - if you orientate the rad so that it is in front of a drive bay slot.

The fan mounts and device mounts are 1:1 fitting. so any combo can be run on top or undernieth without conflict
(just rads to be cautious of)

sorry for misleading in my first reply


----------



## X-Nine

I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.









And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Hey Darlene,
> 
> All the flex-Bay slots are totally inter-changable.
> single slot, double triple - start at bottom or top with whichever you want...
> and can work tour way up OR down with any combination of all the option.
> Remember the rad mounts take up an extra slot, so a 240 rad mount will take 5 bay spaces ect
> There are so many options to customize as you please it can be hard to get the layout right fist tiem
> I would even suggest order an extra single, and double slot bracket/cover, to cover any changes you probably will make once you get and and start piecing together your components.


@it diva
he is correct when it comes to rads the end ports usually take up one additional slot ( top will not, as there is room up there ) however if you are just using them as fans you are fine,

size wise if you are using them for fans several 120s are fine, if you are doing rads you can not just sling 120s together, the fans wont line up, you have to get the proper size

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204


pretty cool thanks for sharing !


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204


the CIA! glad you guys have friends in high places


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> the CIA! glad you guys have friends in high places


They order from our "Black Ops" catalog







along with the FBI, ATF, NSA, MI6, French Foreign Legion and yes, even the KGB (black market aquisitions







)


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Proud owner! Certainly will be a part of my 2015 build.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> They order from our "Black Ops" catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with the FBI, ATF, NSA, MI6, French Foreign Legion and yes, even the KGB (black market aquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Surely at least one of them ordered white cases to be different!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Surely at least one of them ordered white cases to be different!


You know government thinking - no imagination


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> You know government thinking - no imagination


Haha, great stuff


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> You know government thinking - no imagination


Tell me about it. Way too many government offices have bland choices in coffee!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204


Thanks for the welcome Jason, and thanks everyone for all the help.
















I've got it sorted finally, at least I think I do; the TH10A gallery has pics of about every size rad that it can fit in the front and it was easy to see how many bay spaces each one needed.

I have 3 of these flow meter displays, I'll put at the bottom, http://www.performance-pcs.com/5-1-4-inch-bay-products/new-koolance-flow-meter-adapter-with-display.html

2 Aquaeros that will go nicely at the top,

1 Optical drive to go just below the Aquaeros, or above the flow meter displays . . . . depending on how far it sits back into the case

Which leaves 7 spaces in between the 2 groups, so I can just fit a 280 rad in.

I found the fan mounts for the PSU side in the accessories, so I'll be ordering the extra bits I derped on and missed when I ordered the case, and hopefully, they can just ship with the case. . .









Just laying out the components that go on the light panel on the bottom, and this thing's too small already!! . . . . going to have to put the door actuator on the underside of the bottom panel it looks like.

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Jason, and thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it sorted finally, at least I think I do; the TH10A gallery has pics of about every size rad that it can fit in the front and it was easy to see how many bay spaces each one needed.
> 
> I have 3 of these flow meter displays, I'll put at the bottom, http://www.performance-pcs.com/5-1-4-inch-bay-products/new-koolance-flow-meter-adapter-with-display.html
> 
> 2 Aquaeros that will go nicely at the top,
> 
> 1 Optical drive to go just below the Aquaeros, or above the flow meter displays . . . . depending on how far it sits back into the case
> 
> Which leaves 7 spaces in between the 2 groups, so I can just fit a 280 rad in.
> 
> I found the fan mounts for the PSU side in the accessories, so I'll be ordering the extra bits I derped on and missed when I ordered the case, and hopefully, they can just ship with the case. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just laying out the components that go on the light panel on the bottom, and this thing's too small already!! . . . . going to have to put the door actuator on the underside of the bottom panel it looks like.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

shoot caselabs an email and they will ship with case ! maybe they can help you with accessories cost too ( give you the sale ? ) ( one can hope )


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Jason, and thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it sorted finally, at least I think I do; the TH10A gallery has pics of about every size rad that it can fit in the front and it was easy to see how many bay spaces each one needed.
> 
> I have 3 of these flow meter displays, I'll put at the bottom, http://www.performance-pcs.com/5-1-4-inch-bay-products/new-koolance-flow-meter-adapter-with-display.html
> 
> 2 Aquaeros that will go nicely at the top,
> 
> 1 Optical drive to go just below the Aquaeros, or above the flow meter displays . . . . depending on how far it sits back into the case
> 
> Which leaves 7 spaces in between the 2 groups, so I can just fit a 280 rad in.
> 
> I found the fan mounts for the PSU side in the accessories, so I'll be ordering the extra bits I derped on and missed when I ordered the case, and hopefully, they can just ship with the case. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just laying out the components that go on the light panel on the bottom, and this thing's too small already!! . . . . going to have to put the door actuator on the underside of the bottom panel it looks like.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shoot caselabs an email and they will ship with case ! maybe they can help you with accessories cost too ( give you the sale ? ) ( one can hope )
Click to expand...

Will do so Monday . . . .

Does anyone know if any of the casters can lock so they don't roll.

I need more space underneath than the rubber feet give, but it's going on a cart and I don't want it to roll.

I really don't want to have to make custom feet. I need about 4 to 5 cm height, so the casters are more than enough.

Darlene


----------



## VSG

The HD ones lock, not sure about the others. I think they all do based on an old picture I remember about all 3 caster/platforms.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The HD ones lock, not sure about the others. I think they all do based on an old picture I remember about all 3 caster/platforms.


Thanks, something else to ask about in Mondays email so I know what to order.

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Jason, and thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it sorted finally, at least I think I do; the TH10A gallery has pics of about every size rad that it can fit in the front and it was easy to see how many bay spaces each one needed.
> 
> I have 3 of these flow meter displays, I'll put at the bottom, http://www.performance-pcs.com/5-1-4-inch-bay-products/new-koolance-flow-meter-adapter-with-display.html
> 
> 2 Aquaeros that will go nicely at the top,
> 
> 1 Optical drive to go just below the Aquaeros, or above the flow meter displays . . . . depending on how far it sits back into the case
> 
> Which leaves 7 spaces in between the 2 groups, so I can just fit a 280 rad in.
> 
> I found the fan mounts for the PSU side in the accessories, so I'll be ordering the extra bits I derped on and missed when I ordered the case, and hopefully, they can just ship with the case. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just laying out the components that go on the light panel on the bottom, and this thing's too small already!! . . . . going to have to put the door actuator on the underside of the bottom panel it looks like.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shoot caselabs an email and they will ship with case ! maybe they can help you with accessories cost too ( give you the sale ? ) ( one can hope )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do so Monday . . . .
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the casters can lock so they don't roll.
> 
> I need more space underneath than the rubber feet give, but it's going on a cart and I don't want it to roll.
> 
> I really don't want to have to make custom feet. I need about 4 to 5 cm height, so the casters are more than enough.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

all my castors lock, making feet isnt that bad, esp for someone with your talent darlene !

i am surprised frankly you are not making it with hydraulics that you can set your own height with XD


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all my castors lock, making feet isnt that bad, esp for someone with your talent darlene !
> 
> i am surprised frankly you are not making it with hydraulics that you can set your own height with XD


Why do I get a sudden vision of South LA low-riders now...

Though that would be kinda cool in a twisted sort of way.


----------



## Mega Man

hey she is making self opening doors ......


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was wondering when you would be coming over our way, Darlene. Glad to see you here, you'll be yet another boon to our growing family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't seen the FB post Jim posted last night, please check it out (not for our numbers, but simply to understand where CaseLabs came from). This is just a fraction of what our OEM production side does, and it's helped form what you see today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812981572073850&id=177984762240204
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Jason, and thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it sorted finally, at least I think I do; the TH10A gallery has pics of about every size rad that it can fit in the front and it was easy to see how many bay spaces each one needed.
> 
> I have 3 of these flow meter displays, I'll put at the bottom, http://www.performance-pcs.com/5-1-4-inch-bay-products/new-koolance-flow-meter-adapter-with-display.html
> 
> 2 Aquaeros that will go nicely at the top,
> 
> 1 Optical drive to go just below the Aquaeros, or above the flow meter displays . . . . depending on how far it sits back into the case
> 
> Which leaves 7 spaces in between the 2 groups, so I can just fit a 280 rad in.
> 
> I found the fan mounts for the PSU side in the accessories, so I'll be ordering the extra bits I derped on and missed when I ordered the case, and hopefully, they can just ship with the case. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just laying out the components that go on the light panel on the bottom, and this thing's too small already!! . . . . going to have to put the door actuator on the underside of the bottom panel it looks like.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shoot caselabs an email and they will ship with case ! maybe they can help you with accessories cost too ( give you the sale ? ) ( one can hope )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do so Monday . . . .
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the casters can lock so they don't roll.
> 
> I need more space underneath than the rubber feet give, but it's going on a cart and I don't want it to roll.
> 
> I really don't want to have to make custom feet. I need about 4 to 5 cm height, so the casters are more than enough.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my castors lock, making feet isnt that bad, esp for someone with your talent darlene !
> 
> i am surprised frankly you are not making it with hydraulics that you can set your own height with XD
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all my castors lock, making feet isnt that bad, esp for someone with your talent darlene !
> 
> i am surprised frankly you are not making it with hydraulics that you can set your own height with XD
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get a sudden vision of South LA low-riders now...
> 
> Though that would be kinda cool in a twisted sort of way.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hey she is making self opening doors ......


Making it height adjustable really isn't that hard to accomplish, it just doesn't have enough practicality, or "coolness factor" to justify the space for foot long actuators at each corner.

I'm already tight for space . . . wish they made the width more like 9" to 10", than the 7.6" it is.

I have the 10 channel remote control and the custom PCBs to interface and control everything almost ready, . . just waiting on a Digikey order to populate the PCBs.





Here's what I'm squeezing into the lower space . . . the box is standing in for the third plate exchanger, you can see I have the fitting locations marked to plan the plumbing:



The light panel is actually going to be an infinite mirror setup. . . . Only with super bright high density LED strips . . the one in the pic is just a mock-up made with some led strip from Home Depot to see how it would look.

Darlene


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey Darlene,

Do you have a build log on the post above? I'd love to see your progress on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Sadly I'm just going to finish up my SM8 as simple as I can. I'm creating a podcast and that's where my next batch of money is going. Then I want some high end headphones / headphone amp. My SM8 is up and running but has been in a halfway state for a while. I do have the H220X still sitting on my desk for install so I could watercool the GPU and CPU with it. Skipping the S8 and X99 is hard for me but I'm happy enough with my current build that I don't need to pile on the Upgraditis.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Darlene,
> 
> Do you have a build log on the post above? I'd love to see your progress on this one.
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet, . . . . . still working on a name for it anyway . . .

Once some more of the parts orders come in, and the case is shipped, or just a little before, I'll start one.

There's countless hours spent planning, researching components, and testing ideas, before very much that makes for an interesting build log starts to happen.

I don't want to start a log prematurely, and then lose people's interest waiting on stuff to happen.

I doubt it would get more than a yawn or two if I went on about the custom electronics and how the PCBs fit into the big picture, until there's something physically there to connect it all to.

Darlene


----------



## VSG

Smart thinking. Huge case builds seem to take forever









What about "Double Wide, Double Ds"?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Smart thinking. Huge case builds seem to take forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "Double Wide, Double Ds"?


Not expecting this build to take on a life of its own, . . . already got one like that









The last chiller build was up and done in a few weeks, so as long as life doesn't get too much in the way, I'm hoping to have this one up, running, and maybe pretty much dialed in by my B'day in mid February.

Maybe a name more like "Diva's Frosty Delight" . . . . or maybe Mini Fridge Mania . . .

I already used the most appropriate one I could think of, Tropical Frost, for the last chiller build.

Darlene


----------



## VSG

+1 to Mini Fridge Mania
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Sadly I'm just going to finish up my SM8 as simple as I can. I'm creating a podcast and that's where my next batch of money is going. Then I want some high end headphones / headphone amp. My SM8 is up and running but has been in a halfway state for a while. I do have the H220X still sitting on my desk for install so I could watercool the GPU and CPU with it. Skipping the S8 and X99 is hard for me but I'm happy enough with my current build that I don't need to pile on the Upgraditis.


Stuff happens man, but the Agents of Shield build will always be there whenever you are ready


----------



## derickwm

And done.
































































Way more photos:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-finished-case-labs-sth10-evga-sr-2-4-way-sli/6070#post_23247308


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> +1 to Mini Fridge Mania
> Stuff happens man, but the Agents of Shield build will always be there whenever you are ready


Haha I thought everyone forgot my feeble attempts at a build log(s) lol!! One day!! I'm sure the theme will change by then. The cool thing is I work with wires a lot now so I'd bet custom wiring a PSU would be cake comparatively. I mean I build my own Ethernet ends now. Still buying that Asus ROG 980 that just got announced though. I was waiting for something cool to come out in that series.

I need to place a CaseLabs order, get the last bits of the case. My new life in Petaluma CA isn't that bad. Way better than NJ. Just super busy right now making the bacon to settle in, no time to really dive into the forums here as when I had months off in between jobs. Playing lots of Advanced Warfare on PS4 doesn't help lol.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And done.


Wait a second, this cant be done, its not possible


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My build is nearly complete! I have a few things to do including redoing the wiring for the fans, which will involve me having to manually redo each fans wiring so they're long enough to reach where i want. I'm going to have it much cleaner as far as those wires goes. I forgot to take a photo fo the back side hehe, I added another hard drive cage. I'll add more photos soon. Doing the tubing tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way more photos:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-finished-case-labs-sth10-evga-sr-2-4-way-sli/6070#post_23247308


My my, it is rather sexy! But what will you do now that it's complete? ^_^


----------



## Wiz766

Man, all these recent pictures are making me want to re-do mine build now. They are all so good. Seriously thinking about dumping my S8 and getting a SM8...but I don't need two ATX CaseLabs.... ugh. The struggle is real with CaseLabs. So amazing


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Man, all these recent pictures are making me want to re-do mine build now. They are all so good. Seriously thinking about dumping my S8 and getting a SM8...but I don't need two ATX CaseLabs.... ugh. The struggle is real with CaseLabs. So amazing


Awaiting Fullfillment Will Drive you Crazy My friend.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Benjiw

I'm considering an SMA8 but I'm finding the options confusing when looking at how you order one. Could someone point me to examples of what the options imply?

Example, Top cover, whats the difference between vented and 120mm vented?

EDIT: Well... I did a dumb cos, it's explained through the pictures with a caption, I really love the SMA8 is there anything I should be aware of?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Awaiting Fullfillment Will Drive you Crazy My friend.
> 
> The Cautious ONe


Well, I am not waiting on anything. Trying to prevent myself from dropping 500USD on a new case that I dont need, I only want


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Well, I am not waiting on anything. Trying to prevent myself from dropping 500USD on a new case that I dont need, I only want


500 Would getting away with murder compared to what I paid.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 500 Would getting away with murder compared to what I paid.


Yeah I know. With my original S8 and the extras I ordered I was around 700. Some of those I could use on the SM8 I think.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah I know. With my original S8 and the extras I ordered I was around 700. Some of those I could use on the SM8 I think.


I do believe you're correct in "some" of the parts being swapable. Although like I've said before, I have yet to touch or feel a Caselabs in person. The Awaiting fullfillment is the part I am on Now.

And 700 was the Number for me as well

The Cautious One


----------



## IT Diva

Awaiting Fulfillment . . . . worse than waiting for Santa Clause to decide if I've been good, . . . . .or just bad enough . . .









I'm really hoping that my TH10A gets here for Christmas . . . .

Ordered the 18th of last month, so it should be close.

I got my accessories order in today for the little bits I hadn't quite sorted out at first, so when it gets here, at least I'll have everything I need.

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Awaiting Fulfillment . . . . worse than waiting for Santa Clause to decide if I've been good, . . . . .or just bad enough . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping that my TH10A gets here for Christmas . . . .
> 
> Ordered the 18th of last month, so it should be close.
> 
> I got my accessories order in today for the little bits I hadn't quite sorted out at first, so when it gets here, at least I'll have everything I need.
> 
> Darlene


RIGHT IN THE FEELS!!!


----------



## stickg1

Thanks for the shirt Case Labs! Told you I would rock it! Fits nice too..


----------



## VSG

Nick, I see where the username came from


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks for the shirt Case Labs! Told you I would rock it! Fits nice too..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I gotta order me some of those shirts.
Good job, CL.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks for the shirt Case Labs! Told you I would rock it! Fits nice too..


Nice! You're one of the first outside of the Lab to have one!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nice! You're one of the first outside of the Lab to have one!


I have got one I just did not want to break everyones computer by putting up my ugly mug!!!


----------



## VSG

What about the shirt on the TX10 for some excessive insanity?


----------



## seross69

sorry but the shirt will not fit on the TX10 as you know


----------



## FrancisJF

Why not a free shirt with every purchase of a case?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> sorry but the shirt will not fit on the TX10 as you know


I believe in you, Scott. You can make it happen


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Making it height adjustable really isn't that hard to accomplish, it just doesn't have enough practicality, or "coolness factor" to justify the space for foot long actuators at each corner.
> 
> I'm already tight for space . . . wish they made the width more like 9" to 10", than the 7.6" it is.
> 
> I have the 10 channel remote control and the custom PCBs to interface and control everything almost ready, . . just waiting on a Digikey order to populate the PCBs.
> 
> The light panel is actually going to be an infinite mirror setup. . . . Only with super bright high density LED strips . . the one in the pic is just a mock-up made with some led strip from Home Depot to see how it would look.
> 
> Darlene


Where did you get the remote? 12volts?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Making it height adjustable really isn't that hard to accomplish, it just doesn't have enough practicality, or "coolness factor" to justify the space for foot long actuators at each corner.
> 
> I'm already tight for space . . . wish they made the width more like 9" to 10", than the 7.6" it is.
> 
> I have the 10 channel remote control and the custom PCBs to interface and control everything almost ready, . . just waiting on a Digikey order to populate the PCBs.
> 
> The light panel is actually going to be an infinite mirror setup. . . . Only with super bright high density LED strips . . the one in the pic is just a mock-up made with some led strip from Home Depot to see how it would look.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the remote? 12volts?
Click to expand...

I used the 10 channel one on this page, and added the terminal blocks for easy connecting: (this kit doesn't come with them)
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl?sc=1&category=&search=rolling%20code

If you just want to remote On/Off, then a simpler one would be much better, one of these where you can use a jumper to lock the relay in momentary mode so it's active only while you press the remote's button assigned to it, or lock it in toggle mode like if you wanted to remotely turn on or off lighting.

http://www.electronickits.com/remote_control/rf2.htm

http://www.electronickits.com/remote_control/rf4.htm

All are 12V.

I got one of these in one of my Jameco orders to keep it powered at all times, but you could use any regulated 12V wall adapter:

https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&productId=1940571&CID=DCAT&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&ddkey=https:CookieLogon

Remote turn on/off (or reset) is the easiest thing to do, and requires no additional parts. . . . . just parallel the N.O. relay contacts with the power switch wires and set the relay to momentary . . . touch of the button turns it on, hold the button 4 seconds to force a turn off. . . the remote's button works just like the front panel power button.

To perform other functions . . . . you need to create some interface circuitry.

Darlene


----------



## inlandchris

Thank you, thats a big help! The remote is useful for the pc and the car too...12 v.
Now, I will see if these companies can ship internationally, the only drawback of retiring in a foriegn country


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, it maybe the lack of alcohol but how do I add things in my wishlist at the caselabs-store?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> okay, it maybe the lack of alcohol but how do I add things in my wishlist at the caselabs-store?


I couldn't get it to work, even before the Fireball shots, so maybe it isn't working yet, or I have far fewer functioning brain cells than are on the payroll . . . .









D.


----------



## X-Nine

It's easy, all you do is, you go to an item, then you..... well, what you do is..... then..... uh.....









Seems as though the Lab Chimps have hidden the "add to wishlist" button. I've emailed Kevin, maybe he can get it fixed here and then take the bananas from the Chimps as punishment.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't know, Kevin seems like the guy that would take said bananas and come back the next day with banana bread to motivate them even more.

That or to build some sort of banana powered death ray / doomsday device.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

More hardware:


----------



## sok0

Just got my Caselabs SM5 up and running. Lovely case. Reused my old 120.2PA Thermochills with 25mm spacing so it was a royal pain to mount (basically mounted each radiator with 4 screws from 1 120mm mount since 2nd set didnt line up) but finally got it done. Ordered some sleeved cables but they didnt come yet, but still looks pretty good. All fans are Gentle Typhoons.

Case is very very nice. Im really glad I got the SM5 over the S5 , I don't think I could handle a super small case again, and even my SM5 looks pretty full after thick radiators.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any one have any experience mounting this series of Aquacomputer rad in an S5?

I am interested in an all in one solution like this to keep things a little cleaner WC wise.The problem is filling the res,Its obvious i would be limited how i can mount the rad and still have proper access to fill it.



I know Ive heard on OCN before this rad series is designed to be mounted outside the case but idk if that's true or not.


----------



## StuttgartRob

Does anyone have any good pictures of the S3 Single HDD mount not mounted in a case? The image isn't on the Caselabs shop yet.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-mount-single-mercury-s3-and-s5/


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any one have any experience mounting this series of Aquacomputer rad in an S5?
> 
> I am interested in an all in one solution like this to keep things a little cleaner WC wise.The problem is filling the res,Its obvious i would be limited how i can mount the rad and still have proper access to fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ive heard on OCN before this rad series is designed to be mounted outside the case but idk if that's true or not.


I could see this if you mod the 240/280mm drop-in mount, provided you have an extended top... definitely not going to fit the 360 rad in though.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> Does anyone have any good pictures of the S3 Single HDD mount not mounted in a case? The image isn't on the Caselabs shop yet.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-mount-single-mercury-s3-and-s5/


Absolutely, here ya go Stuttgart:


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Absolutely, here ya go Stuttgart:


Thanks and Rep Added


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> Thanks and Rep Added


Anytime







Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Wiz766

Here is my S8 build Katie. Taking better picture outside when I get off work. Page 11 has the most recenet up-to-date photos and completely on air. I have learned that this thing is super quiet now.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-semi-final-pictures-caselabs-s8-katie-v4-6-1/100


Just got another TY-147 coming to do push/pull on cpu tower.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Here is my S8 build Katie. Taking better picture outside when I get off work. Page 11 has the most recenet up-to-date photos and completely on air. I have learned that this thing is super quiet now.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-semi-final-pictures-caselabs-s8-katie-v4-6-1/100
> 
> Just got another TY-147 coming to do push/pull on cpu tower.


I can't really handle a CaseLabs case without watercooling but it still looks great!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> I can't really handle a CaseLabs case without watercooling but it still looks great!


I wanted something different for a Caselabs. Thank you tho!


----------



## X-Nine

I quite like the fans in left front, Wiz. To my recollection I haven't seen anyone else use that space for them yet.

Not everyone is in to watercooling, and that's okay. It's nice to see that our chassis have versatility and can accommodate the needs of everyone's cooling options.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I quite like the fans in left front, Wiz. To my recollection I haven't seen anyone else use that space for them yet.
> 
> Not everyone is in to watercooling, and that's okay. It's nice to see that our chassis have versatility and can accommodate the needs of everyone's cooling options.


Thank you!
Ive done this case with a window in left, rad on right, rad on top and now air everywhere. This may be the perfect case. I dont have to worry about any stress the mobo due to the horizontal layout. I wrote the only review of the S8 so far on OCN.
Thanks for a great product!


----------



## SynchroSCP

With how cool and quiet the 980 and 970's run lately I think a lot more are going to go this route.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> With how cool and quiet the 980 and 970's run lately I think a lot more are going to go this route.


I wouldn't necessarily agree to that. The community here, from what I've gathered really does base things on tons of performance gains that air-cooling may not be on par with watercooling. I can agree that aircooling does look pleasing and is easier to maintain or being able to say that it could require no maintenance at all.

The Cautious One.

PS: I feel like acrylic tubing could possibly take over the entire computer community.


----------



## Wiz766

Got my final picture uploading now but for now.... a selfie.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Got my final picture uploading now but for now.... a selfie.


Thats one hell of a stereo your holding up there


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thats one hell of a stereo your holding up there


Hahah sort of looks that way, eh?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Got my final picture uploading now but for now.... a selfie.


Did you do your own sleeving?

I am also on air so I applaud you for doing something apparently out of the norm for a CL's build.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Did you do your own sleeving?
> 
> I am also on air so I applaud you for doing something apparently out of the norm for a CL's build.


Thanks! No I hit up the guys over at Ensourced


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Did you do your own sleeving?
> 
> I am also on air so I applaud you for doing something apparently out of the norm for a CL's build.


HEY! It is just an observation of being around the community. It could be 50% for all I know.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily agree to that. The community here, from what I've gathered really does base things on tons of performance gains that air-cooling may not be on par with watercooling. I can agree that aircooling does look pleasing and is easier to maintain or being able to say that it could require no maintenance at all.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> PS: I feel like acrylic tubing could possibly take over the entire computer community.


True but a lot of gtx970 and 980 owners are getting pretty impressive overclocks on air. Cards with good coolers like the MSI twinfrozer have 250W-300W capable coolers on a card with a 150W tdp, lots of room for OC at good noise levels. Obviously it depends on the person but the disparity in noise and oc headroom between water and air is not as drastic as it used to be. Makes the cost/benefit question more difficult for some and seeing this discussion more in the threads.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Got my final picture uploading now but for now.... a selfie.


Caselabs- get ripped just lifting the sexy beasts.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I quite like the fans in left front, Wiz. To my recollection I haven't seen anyone else use that space for them yet.
> 
> Not everyone is in to watercooling, and that's okay. It's nice to see that our chassis have versatility and can accommodate the needs of everyone's cooling options.


I think XNine summed it up well. These are incredibly versatile cases, for any type of cooling.
As Wiz766 mentioned, he has had both water and air setups in this S8. The current configuration doesn't hold back on anything, with dual KPE's and the large cpu cooler, it's a great build.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Caselabs- get ripped just lifting the sexy beasts.


Hahah without a doubt. I was so nervous holding it with one arm considering it weight upwards of 30lbs easy.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Caselabs- get ripped just lifting the sexy beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah without a doubt. I was so nervous holding it with one arm considering it weight upwards of 30lbs easy.
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, I had to lift a 140lbs St Bernard into an SUV yesterday, Lol. Just imagine if the S8 were made of steel and plastic, you'd probably rip your arm off lifting it like that. ;p


----------



## B3L13V3R

So glad CL cases are light. Especially when it's time to change to water out and I have to carry this SM8 fully loaded to the kitchen and back to the office/ room.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> So glad CL cases are light. Especially when it's time to change to water out and I have to carry this SM8 fully loaded to the kitchen and back to the office/ room.


How bout just lifting one Period


----------



## Mega Man

i cant seem to find the s3 comment but someone said that since the s3 came out there have been alot of clones made.

since that comment i have seen so many ( never paid attention ) it is scary


----------



## VSG

Like what exactly?


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=101097&vpn=AI%2D07W&manufacture=Anidees&promoid=1413

http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=101098&vpn=AI%2D07WW&manufacture=Anidees&promoid=1413

http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=101631&vpn=CC%2D9011060%2DWW&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1413

there is a few at newegg too


----------



## X-Nine

I wouldn't say any of them resemble the S3. The only one there that has a horizontal motherboard layout is the corsair, but it looks nothing like the S3.


----------



## Mega Man

LIES !


----------



## VSG

Yeah I don't know what you are seeing there, but I will have some of whatever you are having


----------



## kgtuning

Hmm not sure I see an S3 clone either, all I see is garbage imo.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I wouldn't say any of them resemble the S3. The only one there that has a horizontal motherboard layout is the corsair, but it looks nothing like the S3.


I would have to concur. The S3 really is unique in everyway.


----------



## Mega Man

i never said any were worth their salt but tbh i thought both had horizontal mobo trays , i could of picked the wrong one, i was just going from memory


----------



## X-Nine

Word of advice, never hire Chimps! They do whatever they want!


----------



## Mega Man

epic !


----------



## Nichismo

Still need a better camera


----------



## inlandchris

Nice job! Curious about cpu temps


----------



## Nichismo

1 more pic i forgot



thanks

CPU temps are decent. Idle in mid 20s, when I cold boot its below 20c until i upp power feed.

stock speed under load is still great, ive never stressed it long enough to hit 50c on any core. However it heats up with climbing clocks faster than id expect, however im still waiting on a few more fans. At 4504MHz under load im in mid 70s average, hottest core could probably tap 80c eventually. Honestly i still need to do alot of testing


----------



## X-Nine

I'll be out of commission most of the day today just in case anyone needs to PM me. The Drs are taking us to brunch and then paintball after. Too bad for them all since I used to play tournaments, Lol.

Should be getting my S3 on Wednesday or Thursday this week too! Whatwhaaaat


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmmm, paintball. Rec/woodsball, or speedball?

I keep trying to get work to do a paintball thing but seems half the staff are worried about us younger guys.... *shrugs* I personally think it would be awesome to see our branch manager taking on all comers!


----------



## X-Nine

Probably rec/speedball, as it's indoor. It's too damn cold out for outdoor, plus it's snowing today.

When I was much younger I played with a Black Magic Autococker, then left the game only to come back to all these electronic markers. Played with a heavily modified ego.

I can't get to the center as fast anymore thanks to my knee, but I'll be playing with noobs today so I'll probably use a Tipman 98 and play back.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably rec/speedball, as it's indoor. It's too damn cold out for outdoor, plus it's snowing today.
> 
> When I was much younger I played with a Black Magic Autococker, then left the game only to come back to all these electronic markers. Played with a heavily modified ego.
> 
> I can't get to the center as fast anymore thanks to my knee, but I'll be playing with noobs today so I'll probably use a Tipman 98 and play back.


Niiiice, the Black Magics were rather lovely back in the day. I still haven't purchased a market yet, but I used to play somewhat often several years ago. I still want a CCM Series 6.5, but it's that $800 USD up front cost (if you get absolutely EVERYTHING, which is usually highly recommended so the anodizing is the same shade on all parts) is what's kept me at bay. Apparently the Empire autococker release they did was of similar quality to the hot rodded 'cockers of the early 2000's.

I still have trust issues with any electro-pneumatic markers, but that's probably because of the simple fact that I don't like batteries and the fact that anything that uses batteries usually has a bad habit of dying when you aren't paying attention.

...Then again, I like my compact and relatively lightweight markers simply because I have a tendency to play front, but never did get into any kind of tournament play. 6'2" guy up front, apparently the guys I used to play with on a regular basis thought it was rather interesting to watch a tall guy just divebomb snakes off the break.


----------



## Nichismo

i always wanted a Nasty Typhoon


----------



## stickg1

I have a custom built electronic autococker in the garage from my tournament days. Haven't used it in almost 10 years. Wonder if it's worth anything? I'd gladly switch it out for an SM8









I'll check it out later.


----------



## sociopath

I just received my Merlin SM8 5 days ago. Way more case than I can fill right now, but I wanted the room to grow. I have to say the quality of this case is amazing and was worth the expense.
I just moved my old system into it for now. Planning on adding another 240 radiator for now. I will be using the pump/tiny res from my Eisburg so I can get the 780 with EK block and back-plate installed that I got a good deal on. Not sure I will do a build thread as even when done this will be a fairly simple rig compared to some of the art I've seen on here.


----------



## X-Nine

Looking nice!









Well folks, the day was really fun. Great food (breakfast burrito, mimosas and dunkel beer!), lots of noobs getting shot on the paintball fields (they had an inflatable speedball field, which is what I LOVE). I did in fact use a Tipman 98, lol. God, now i remember why I never bought one. They are the AK47 of the paintball world. They're not very accurate, but you can beat the hell out of them and they still work.

Now, time to shower and get to bed. It'll be nice and icy for all the morons here to play slip and slide on my way to work, so I'll be leaving early. 15 hour day before I get home, I'm sure.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

She's somewhat done. I have to do a little more wiring work but that requires me ordering some more wire and paracord and doing some soldering, which I'll get going here in a week or so, but the case is complete, everything is pretty much done, she posts and she looks good. I'll be redoing the tubing when EK releases waterblocks.




All I need to do is use a dremel to remove a long bolt from under the new harddrive cage I added to the back of the chassis. (Need to shorten it).


----------



## CaliLife17

So finally got my STH10 built last weekend (got right before thanksgiving) and everything fits great except 1 problem. The window side door, I have to lift up when I close otherwise the bottom of the door will scrap the top of the Radiator cover. It seems the peg on the door is smaller than the hole on the hinge so there is some play and the door droops just enough to have it scrap the radiator grill top.

The non window door does not have this problem. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sociopath

If it's the hole in the case part of the hinge maybe you could swap that part from the other side. If the hinge pin is undersized, you could try wrapping a little bit of aluminum tape around the pin as a temporary fix . I would just email Caselabs, I'm sure they'll take care of you.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm going to change out the window pain in my SMA8 for a smoked glass pane. As a suggestion to caselabs (because they're awesome and actually read our suggestions), maybe throw smoked glass as an option to the cases?







I think it'd be cool.


----------



## Mega Man

they used to have it ... i dont think they they sold enough .... they used to have colored windows too ...


----------



## CasP3r

If I recall correctly it was an option in the past but it was such a small percentage of cases that shipped with smoked window that they decided to drop that option.


----------



## Mega Man

quick question about the s8, just because i am curious....

can you fit a 240 rad in the 2 fan slots above the switches next to the flexbay ?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quick question about the s8, just because i am curious....
> 
> can you fit a 240 rad in the 2 fan slots above the switches next to the flexbay ?


Not installed there myself, but looking at it right now it would fit.....
IF
you had the rad's tank end and ports at the top
AND
you didn't have a roof mounted rad on that side also.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quick question about the s8, just because i am curious....
> 
> can you fit a 240 rad in the 2 fan slots above the switches next to the flexbay ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not installed there myself, but looking at it right now it would fit.....
> IF
> you had the rad's tank end and ports at the top
> AND
> _*you didn't have a roof mounted rad on that side also*_.
Click to expand...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So finally got my STH10 built last weekend (got right before thanksgiving) and everything fits great except 1 problem. The window side door, I have to lift up when I close otherwise the bottom of the door will scrap the top of the Radiator cover. It seems the peg on the door is smaller than the hole on the hinge so there is some play and the door droops just enough to have it scrap the radiator grill top.
> 
> The non window door does not have this problem. Anyone have any suggestions?


Something definitely is off. The cases are engineered so that everything fits perfectly. Please email [email protected] and we'll send out a new hinge set. It may be beneficial to send some pics too, so they can determine if it's the hinge or another part that has to be replaced. Sorry that's happening to you, but we'll get you back on track.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Something definitely is off. The cases are engineered so that everything fits perfectly. Please email [email protected] and we'll send out a new hinge set. It may be beneficial to send some pics too, so they can determine if it's the hinge or another part that has to be replaced. Sorry that's happening to you, but we'll get you back on track.


Awesome thanks! Gotta love Case Labs. Will take some pictures tonight and shoot an email over.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quick question about the s8, just because i am curious....
> 
> can you fit a 240 rad in the 2 fan slots above the switches next to the flexbay ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> Not installed there myself, but looking at it right now it would fit.....
> IF
> you had the rad's tank end and ports at the top
> AND
> *you didn't have a roof mounted rad on that side also.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost goes without saying, but just to clarify...
> I meant if you had a 360 rad roof mounted also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Caselabs has been the BEST experience not only with build quality of their cases, but also with their customer service. I'm really glad I went with them over something like Lian Li or Corsair (now I see them and I see flimsy cheapo cases. Granted some people can do some amazing mods to them, but off the bat, they're dismal and unappealing... Caselabs for life). I've suggested to many friends to check them out.


----------



## iBored

Soon...


----------



## MadHatter5045

My SMA8 will be here tomorrow!









I can't wait to join the club.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> My SMA8 will be here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to join the club.


Same here, my Merc S5 just got into town this morning and should be delivered tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## sociopath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm going to change out the window pain in my SMA8 for a smoked glass pane. As a suggestion to caselabs (because they're awesome and actually read our suggestions), maybe throw smoked glass as an option to the cases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be cool.


You could got to your local tint shop and get s small piece of tint pretty cheap I would think. I wouldn't recommend they stuff from department stores.

Not sure they would survive shipping, but I would love to see tempered glass as an option for windows.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Polyester film tint looks terrible, it's probably cheaper (and will always look infinitely better) to just buy a sheet of smoked acrylic from a plastic or trophy shop. I'd never want to put a sheet of stick-on plastic onto another sheet of acrylic.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm also having issues getting my second card to run in 16x3.0 mode, it keeps switching to 8x1.1 mode, any clue?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> My SMA8 will be here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to join the club.


When Was your order placed?

The Cautious One


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When Was your order placed?
> 
> The Cautious One


Nov. 8. I got Gunmetal, so the painting is what took so long but it'll be worth it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Nov. 8. I got Gunmetal, so the painting is what took so long but it'll be worth it.


Insert obligatory demand for build log link here.


----------



## Badass1982

Haven't made an update recently on my build because I'm waiting to see what Nvidia has in store for us to follow up the GTX 980 with. I'm looking for a real powerhouse of a card on the Maxwell architecture and I intend to buy 3 of them.

Come on Nvidia make it happen!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Haven't made an update recently on my build because I'm waiting to see what Nvidia has in store for us to follow up the GTX 980 with. I'm looking for a real powerhouse of a card on the Maxwell architecture and I intend to buy 3 of them.
> 
> Come on Nvidia make it happen!


With [email protected] 400k PPD on a card that barely warms up my living room.. That's fairly heavy hitting imo. ^_^ Some of the team competition guys have gotten them over 450k PPD in Linux.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Nov. 8. I got Gunmetal, so the painting is what took so long but it'll be worth it.



















Oh No.. I got two tone and ordered it Dec 2nd. This could be a while.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Insert obligatory demand for build log link here.


Not much in it right now, but more to come starting tomorrow:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523897/build-log-project-gray-son-sma8#post_23125282
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No.. I got two tone and ordered it Dec 2nd. This could be a while.


Going by bysiness days mine was only delayed 4 days, so keep heart.


----------



## Badass1982

I'm mainly gaming on my system.

However as the GTX 980's struggle atm to max out 4k displays let alone double or triple 4k displays, I REALLY hope Nvidia (and AMD although Ill never buy the red teams cards again) have something up their sleeves for CES 15. Mainly if they released a slightly more powerful GTX 980 with say 8GB of VRAM each (for a total of 3 8GB cards in SLI) , that would be pretty much exactly what I'd be looking for.....not holding my breath, but then we may see some games being maxed at at least 4K. Also we need to see G-Sync be pushed to multi screen setups with higher refreshes and hopefully higher bandwidth display port.

Lastly DDR4 prices need to come down soon

Not saying ANY of the above will happen at CES 15 but I really hoping for at least some this Jan.


----------



## iBored

Quick question, can the S5 and SM8 use the HD castors?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Quick question, can the S5 and SM8 use the HD castors?


All HD Casters should be the same from Caselabs, I think.


----------



## sociopath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Quick question, can the S5 and SM8 use the HD castors?


I think the S3 is the only one they won't fit.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Quick question, can the S5 and SM8 use the HD castors?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> All HD Casters should be the same from Caselabs, I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sociopath*
> 
> I think the S3 is the only one they won't fit.


Both true. Also, if you put your S3 on a pedestal then the pedestal can take casters.


----------



## X-Nine

Just got my S3, about 15 minutes ago. Nom nom!


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my S3, about 15 minutes ago. Nom nom!


No fair, just got notified that my S5 had a delivery exception and won't be delivered until Friday now even though it's been half a mile from my house since yesterday.

I'm gonna put a hold on it and just pick it up myself Friday. UPS is completely unreliable in my area this time of year so better just to do it myself.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> No fair, just got notified that my S5 had a delivery exception and won't be delivered until Friday now even though it's been half a mile from my house since yesterday.
> 
> I'm gonna put a hold on it and just pick it up myself Friday. UPS is completely unreliable in my area this time of year so better just to do it myself.


*obligatory asking for build log post*


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my S3, about 15 minutes ago. Nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And to keep good news rolling . . .

I got my email yesterday that my white TH10A and accessories has shipped









Now to see if I get lucky enough that it gets here before Christmas . . .

I guess I should start the build log this weekend . . .

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And to keep good news rolling . . .
> 
> I got my email yesterday that my white TH10A and accessories has shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if I get lucky enough that it gets here before Christmas . . .
> 
> I guess I should start the build log this weekend . . .
> 
> Darlene




Can I insert a Song inside this window?

The Cautious One


----------



## Benjiw

Does anyone want to buy some of my organs so I can buy the SMA8?







I think I'm a complete convert to these cases now after browsing in here for a while I can't seem to fault them.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone want to buy some of my organs so I can buy the SMA8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a complete convert to these cases now after browsing in here for a while I can't seem to fault them.


I found a corner and rocked myself after I purchased mine..

Im fresh up on organs though! Thanks for the Donation









The Cautious One


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone want to buy some of my organs so I can buy the SMA8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a complete convert to these cases now after browsing in here for a while I can't seem to fault them.


I have one that hasn't worked in a while... ummmm


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone want to buy some of my organs so I can buy the SMA8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a complete convert to these cases now after browsing in here for a while I can't seem to fault them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one that hasn't worked in a while... ummmm
Click to expand...

You guys are terrible . . . . . .

It's not nice to talk about the poor little guy like that . .









D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You guys are terrible . . . . . .
> 
> It's not nice to talk about the poor little guy like that . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.


OH Shes Bad


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> *obligatory asking for build log post*


Well, for all my griping about UPS the case was sitting on the porch happily waiting for me to get home the whole time. Woot!

Will start a build log soon, VGA blocks get here tomorrow and should be good to go


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats amd welcome to the family


----------



## GrimDoctor

Whose the best contact on OCN to get a rough international postage cost for an Mercury S8? No pedestal.
Since shipping to Australia is generally pretty nasty this will be the deciding factor


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Whose the best contact on OCN to get a rough international postage cost for an Mercury S8? No pedestal.
> Since shipping to Australia is generally pretty nasty this will be the deciding factor


You need to put a cart together, screenshot it, and send it to [email protected]

http://www.caselabs-store.com/international-shipping-charges/


----------



## VSG

Sending Caselabs an email would probably be the way to go. Maybe [email protected]?

Edit:


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You need to put a cart together, screenshot it, and send it to [email protected]
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/international-shipping-charges/


Thank you sir


----------



## X-Nine

Have a looksie at Kevin's in-house build. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510927/sponsored-juxtapose-an-in-house-caselabs-build-log

I have bribed the Lab Chimps into stealing it for me when he's done. Though, I have a feeling they're going to bamboozle me, like that one time in Korea....


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I put a smoked acrylic glass panel on the case. I'll take photos tomorrow. I'll try to get better photos altogether of the build for you all, and thanks again xnine and the rest of caselabs for this wonderful thing, you guys helped me out on my last order with some little things that really helped clean my build up.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my S3, about 15 minutes ago. Nom nom!


oh nice, I like the red accents. Btw, the nuts that hold those drives, what size are they?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I put a smoked acrylic glass panel on the case. I'll take photos tomorrow. I'll try to get better photos altogether of the build for you all, and thanks again xnine and the rest of caselabs for this wonderful thing, you guys helped me out on my last order with some little things that really helped clean my build up.


Glad we made the difference for you!







Thank you for the kind words!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my S3, about 15 minutes ago. Nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh nice, I like the red accents. Btw, the nuts that hold those drives, what size are they?
Click to expand...

Thanks! When I ordered it, I told Kevin I wanted a "ROG" Red and he made it happen. He really nailed it. I didn't expect him to go with it, but he did and I'm super, super, SUPER happy with it.

As for the bolts, they are 5/16th nuts, same as on our windows. We actually sell a nut driver specifically for these bolts in the event you don't have one.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-inch-nut-driver/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Glad we made the difference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!
> Thanks! When I ordered it, I told Kevin I wanted a "ROG" Red and he made it happen. He really nailed it. I didn't expect him to go with it, but he did and I'm super, super, SUPER happy with it.
> 
> As for the bolts, they are 5/16th (=8mm) nuts, same as on our windows. We actually sell a nut driver specifically for these bolts in the event you don't have one.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-inch-nut-driver/


Oh yeah, cool and thx 4 the link! +rep But it will be a bit expensive for me to only buy a nut driver from the states.
However...it would give me reason to buy more stuff though









So if I asked for a different color other than the standard ones they would do that too? I presume it costs more?


----------



## MadHatter5045

My SMA8 has arrived!









Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523897/build-log-project-gray-son-sma8


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Glad we made the difference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!
> Thanks! When I ordered it, I told Kevin I wanted a "ROG" Red and he made it happen. He really nailed it. I didn't expect him to go with it, but he did and I'm super, super, SUPER happy with it.
> 
> As for the bolts, they are 5/16th (=8mm) nuts, same as on our windows. We actually sell a nut driver specifically for these bolts in the event you don't have one.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-inch-nut-driver/
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, cool and thx 4 the link! +rep But it will be a bit expensive for me to only buy a nut driver from the states.
> However...it would give me reason to buy more stuff though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I asked for a different color other than the standard ones they would do that too? I presume it costs more?
Click to expand...

If you request a custom color, you'll have to buy the powder and have it shipped to the Lab. You'll also have to wait longer as custom jobs need to be fit into our production schedule. Also, we can only do primary coats, no top coats, like flakes or gloss.

Email [email protected] for more details.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Whose the best contact on OCN to get a rough international postage cost for an Mercury S8? No pedestal.
> Since shipping to Australia is generally pretty nasty this will be the deciding factor


We updated our shopping cart recently so orders can be placed directly from most countries (including Australia) without the need to go through the shipping quote process







Of course, we're still here if you need us


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We updated our shopping cart recently so orders can be placed directly from most countries (including Australia) without the need to go through the shipping quote process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we're still here if you need us



















I need you









The Cautious One


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


We all need them









CaseLabs are our heroes.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We updated our shopping cart recently so orders can be placed directly from most countries (including Australia) without the need to go through the shipping quote process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we're still here if you need us


I needed to order a few accessory items for my Merlin SM8. I can verify that the shopping cart and checkout process can now generate shipping quotes for Canadian addresses.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We updated our shopping cart recently so orders can be placed directly from most countries (including Australia) without the need to go through the shipping quote process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we're still here if you need us


I just got the email, appreciate the quick responses. I'll check it out shortly


----------



## ALT F4

Do any of you have some good ideas for creating dust filter on the Magnum STH10? Also, is there any trick to get the doors to open easier, something like oiling the hinge part? The back door on my case opens at a decent amount of force, the front one actually requires way more than I would have expected


----------



## DRT-Maverick

DEMCIfilters are nice and the mail service is back in business there. You could buy the mesh and try to make something. That'd be cool to make your own mesh filter.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> DEMCIfilters are nice and the mail service is back in business there. You could buy the mesh and try to make something. That'd be cool to make your own mesh filter.


Will have to look towards the DIY. I almost added the DEMCiflex when I placed order but I read somewhere on this forum that they were so restrictive the user couldn't feel air being pulled through.

To be honest, I just need something to keep dust bunnies from moving into my new case


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Do any of you have some good ideas for creating dust filter on the Magnum STH10? Also, is there any trick to get the doors to open easier, something like oiling the hinge part? The back door on my case opens at a decent amount of force, the front one actually requires way more than I would have expected


For the doors, you need to pry the metal locking tabs up to loosen, push them down to tighten. This will let you determine how much force is required to open the doors


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For the doors, you need to pry the metal locking tabs up to loosen, push them down to tighten. This will let you determine how much force is required to open the doors


Thank you so much! Did not see these were adjustable, another great feature for the caselabs


----------



## cyphon

@XNine and @Case Labs, I had to go out of town, but got back and had a package waiting! Thank you again for the shirt! It's freakin awesome and I'm already rocking it round town


----------



## nyk20z3

Ordering a S5 pedestal and dual 120.3 mounts soon,after that I am hoping for a dual GM200 card or possible Mars dual 960 for max power in my S5.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Will have to look towards the DIY. I almost added the DEMCiflex when I placed order but I read somewhere on this forum that they were so restrictive the user couldn't feel air being pulled through.
> 
> To be honest, I just need something to keep dust bunnies from moving into my new case


I'm using them right now and they aren't restrictive. I've got my fans at 700RPM right now and you can most definitely feel the airflow. Granted once they get Dirty they are restrictive (but isn't a dirty radiator?) you just have to keep up on cleaning them. Fortunately they're a TON easier to clean than taking a radiator+fan array apart hehe.


----------



## hiarc

To those of you who have had both a S3 and a S5 (hopefully at least one person, or any CL staff), how much bigger does it "feel"? I can see that it is about 2" wider and 4" longer, but I think I want more of a "feel" kind of explanation







if that makes any sense. I'm looking into slightly up sizing into a S5 from my S3. Space is not a problem as I could fit the S5 in the same spot where my S3 is currently. Just want to know people's perspectives on the size difference.


----------



## macoi251

Other side is still a mess.. waiting for my PSU cables and some WC stuff from Frozencpu. ETA: 2-3 weeks








First ITX build and custom Loop


----------



## IT Diva

Woooo Hooooooo . . . . . . . It's Here . . .























Can I join the club, even if I only have just one Caselabs case?

Some of those fan clubs like the GT club . . you have to have like 15 of them before you can join.



The first little plastic bag I opened . . . .



Off to go get some stainless steel screws so I can see how it goes together. . . .

Now there's an idea for an option . . . a "harsh environment" fastener up-grade to stainless steel screws and bits.

Gotta love the USPS, how they can deliver a huge box visibly perfect and yet drop it hard enough somewhere without a trace to ding the door hinges to where the screws mash is beyond me . . . . . The other door wasn't as bad.





There were a couple other little dings and bends like this, but everything was able to be set right:



This one was the Lab Chimps' hiccup:



A little progress being made . . . I'll get the power door opener working first, while it's still light and easy to flip it on its side and all. . . may have to go with power doors on both sides . . just cuz I haven't done that yet.



And we have Power Doors . . . . . .









Just have to wait on the second actuator, just ordered it today, since I only ordered 1 originally, for them both to be fully functional.

Used all existing holes, so no new drilling for the center actuator mountings area . . .



And drilled only two small holes in the door flanges for the tabs.



They open a tad over 90 degrees and are still completely removable . . . undo the thumb nut that attaches the actuator when open and disengage it, and they lift off as normal.



And finally put little trim panels in place to make it look cleaner:



Guys, . . . .I need help with a name for this build so I can start a build log . . . something that hints that it's a chiller build . . . and maybe a Caselabs case

All I came up with so far is "Mini Fridge Mania" hinting at the chiller and the kitchen appliance look of the big Caselabs cases . .

There's gotta be something better, help me out here fellas, my brain's tapped out . . .

Darlene


----------



## SynchroSCP

Nice, really sharp!


----------



## psycho84

Mercury S8


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Mercury S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know, I'm not a fan of green, at all really, but that looks mighty fine and makes me think twice about it! That really looks awesome!









Also, for those that held off getting an S8 because you thought it was too tall, Kevin and the Lab Chimps have put in some work to giving you a shorter version!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1531486/limited-release-case-only-30-available-the-mercury-s8s


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo Hooooooo . . . . . . . It's Here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the USPS, how they can deliver a huge box visibly perfect and yet drop it hard enough somewhere without a trace to ding the door hinges to where the screws mash is beyond me . . . . . The other door wasn't as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Some how they managed to bend one of my doors as well, not the hinge but the whole door. Lucky for me I could bend it back. It sits a little funky and is a bit hard to open and close, but its the non windowed door so its not that big of a deal. Got to love shipping companies.


----------



## Panther Al

Ah... UPS.

Had some stuff sent from one office to mine, and I saw the original packing before it left Ohio: nice box, packed well with tons of padding, everything that could be asked. Gets to me, in a plastic bag with tatters of cardboard surounding the parts. Parts was fine, shockingly, but seeing a floopy plastic bag dropped on my desk instead of a box was.. fun.


----------



## X-Nine

Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.

Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".


And this is one of the many reasons why i love caselabs.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Please add me if it hasn't already been done.

Build Log - Bubblehead


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You know, I'm not a fan of green, at all really, but that looks mighty fine and makes me think twice about it! That really looks awesome!


Agreed, but when done well it looks amazing...georgeous build psycho!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

AH... We meet again.

The Cautious One


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".


I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.

Darlene


----------



## iBored

My S5 build is done












Now on to my SM8


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*










very pretty!
Are those chrome pipes? Can you bend chrome?

----
In other news:


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> Are those chrome pipes? Can you bend chrome?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> In other news:


Thanks! Those are actually stainless steel pipes








I have more on the tools used in this post and more pictures of the finished build in my build log.


----------



## X-Nine

iBored, you really need a table of contents there, cos I want to share this abroad but not many people want to sift through pages for pics. If you don't mind doing that, I'll share the build.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".


she edited the pics in there !!!

@ it diva sorry to hear :/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene


Are you gonna add a chiller in there? Or is this going to be a 'normal' build?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".
> 
> 
> 
> she edited the pics in there !!!
> 
> @ it diva sorry to hear :/
Click to expand...

I did put the pics of the dings in after the initial post, instead of making another post, as I didn't notice them until I took some of the plastic bags off and went to assemble things.

There's no problem though, I was able to straighten everything back out so it's good to go.

I'm still looking for a name though, "Reefer Madness" and "Mini Fridge Mania" top the list so far, but "Cold Blooded" and "Diva's Cold Heart" are in the running.

I know someone has the perfect name . . . .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna add a chiller in there? Or is this going to be a 'normal' build?
Click to expand...

This is going to be a chiller build, . . . . . I put 2 chillers on the first chiller build I did, and it was way overkill . .

I only need one to get temps down well below the lowest dew point I can expect, so I'm going to take one of them to use with this build.

This one will be a sort of hybrid also, where it has some rad space so the chiller isn't on during light to moderate loads, but then automatically kicks in when a preset delta t is exceeded and the rad fans turn off so they don't fight the chiller.

Darlene


----------



## stickg1

That's brilliant. Wish I had the wherewith-all to pull something like that off.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Mod of the Year Vote

The Cautious One


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I did put the pics of the dings in after the initial post, instead of making another post, as I didn't notice them until I took some of the plastic bags off and went to assemble things.
> 
> There's no problem though, I was able to straighten everything back out so it's good to go.
> 
> I'm still looking for a name though, "Reefer Madness" and "Mini Fridge Mania" top the list so far, but "Cold Blooded" and "Diva's Cold Heart" are in the running.
> 
> I know someone has the perfect name . . . .
> This is going to be a chiller build, . . . . . I put 2 chillers on the first chiller build I did, and it was way overkill . .
> 
> I only need one to get temps down well below the lowest dew point I can expect, so I'm going to take one of them to use with this build.
> 
> This one will be a sort of hybrid also, where it has some rad space so the chiller isn't on during light to moderate loads, but then automatically kicks in when a preset delta t is exceeded and the rad fans turn off so they don't fight the chiller.
> 
> Darlene


I guess winter IS coming









Wouldn't a plate heat exchanger be more safe?


----------



## younkster11

Okay I got a question for anyone that has done acrylic tubing. After the new year I am going to get the monsoon bending kit and I noticed that the silicon tubing they provide to bend the tubing is 12 inches long and I have been measuring out my runs and I have one that needs a 20 inch long run and a 90 degree bend right in the middle so the whole silicon insert would have to be inside the tube and I'm not to positive that I'd be able to get it back out. Anybody got and idea?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene


I think you were more like Hephaestus


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I got my S3 into bit-techs MOTY and that takes some doing!

Thanks for being part of the team Caselabs!

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2014/12/23/bit-tech-mod-of-the-year-2014/16

Now...about that home for my SR2..............


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".
> 
> 
> 
> she edited the pics in there !!!
> 
> @ it diva sorry to hear :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did put the pics of the dings in after the initial post, instead of making another post, as I didn't notice them until I took some of the plastic bags off and went to assemble things.
> 
> There's no problem though, I was able to straighten everything back out so it's good to go.
> 
> I'm still looking for a name though, "Reefer Madness" and "Mini Fridge Mania" top the list so far, but "Cold Blooded" and "Diva's Cold Heart" are in the running.
> 
> *I know someone has the perfect name . . . .*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna add a chiller in there? Or is this going to be a 'normal' build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be a chiller build, . . . . . I put 2 chillers on the first chiller build I did, and it was way overkill . .
> 
> I only need one to get temps down well below the lowest dew point I can expect, so I'm going to take one of them to use with this build.
> 
> This one will be a sort of hybrid also, where it has some rad space so the chiller isn't on during light to moderate loads, but then automatically kicks in when a preset delta t is exceeded and the rad fans turn off so they don't fight the chiller.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

Asshat and Biscuits.

Im sure we have had this convo before.......

or Witches Tit. "its as cold as a witches tit" is a proper London saying.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".
> 
> 
> 
> she edited the pics in there !!!
> 
> @ it diva sorry to hear :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did put the pics of the dings in after the initial post, instead of making another post, as I didn't notice them until I took some of the plastic bags off and went to assemble things.
> 
> There's no problem though, I was able to straighten everything back out so it's good to go.
> 
> I'm still looking for a name though, "Reefer Madness" and "Mini Fridge Mania" top the list so far, but "Cold Blooded" and "Diva's Cold Heart" are in the running.
> 
> *I know someone has the perfect name . . . .*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna add a chiller in there? Or is this going to be a 'normal' build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be a chiller build, . . . . . I put 2 chillers on the first chiller build I did, and it was way overkill . .
> 
> I only need one to get temps down well below the lowest dew point I can expect, so I'm going to take one of them to use with this build.
> 
> This one will be a sort of hybrid also, where it has some rad space so the chiller isn't on during light to moderate loads, but then automatically kicks in when a preset delta t is exceeded and the rad fans turn off so they don't fight the chiller.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshat and Biscuits.
> 
> Im sure we have had this convo before.......
> 
> or Witches Tit. "its as cold as a witches tit" is a proper London saying.
Click to expand...

Which conversation would that be, . . . . .

I asked both of my brain cells, and neither seemed to recall it . . . .

Actually, I am at a loss . . . what are you going on about?

Darlene


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Darlene, I don't know how I missed your post yesterday, but please email [email protected] so we can fix the damages. That's why we insure every case that goes out.
> 
> Edit: also, I would call it the "Ice Box".
> 
> 
> 
> she edited the pics in there !!!
> 
> @ it diva sorry to hear :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did put the pics of the dings in after the initial post, instead of making another post, as I didn't notice them until I took some of the plastic bags off and went to assemble things.
> 
> There's no problem though, I was able to straighten everything back out so it's good to go.
> 
> I'm still looking for a name though, "Reefer Madness" and "Mini Fridge Mania" top the list so far, but "Cold Blooded" and "Diva's Cold Heart" are in the running.
> 
> *I know someone has the perfect name . . . .*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I pretty much set everything straight already . . . . I may have been a blacksmith in a past life or something.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna add a chiller in there? Or is this going to be a 'normal' build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be a chiller build, . . . . . I put 2 chillers on the first chiller build I did, and it was way overkill . .
> 
> I only need one to get temps down well below the lowest dew point I can expect, so I'm going to take one of them to use with this build.
> 
> This one will be a sort of hybrid also, where it has some rad space so the chiller isn't on during light to moderate loads, but then automatically kicks in when a preset delta t is exceeded and the rad fans turn off so they don't fight the chiller.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshat and Biscuits.
> 
> Im sure we have had this convo before.......
> 
> or Witches Tit. "its as cold as a witches tit" is a proper London saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which conversation would that be, . . . . .
> 
> I asked both of my brain cells, and neither seemed to recall it . . . .
> 
> Actually, I am at a loss . . . what are you going on about?
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

Rig names.

Apparently having a eidetic memory is not always useful if the other party cant remember.


----------



## X-Nine

Mercury S8S is up for preorder folks!

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8s-limited-release/


----------



## X-Nine

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!

I hope you all have the chance to take it easy today.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Mercury S8S is up for preorder folks!
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8s-limited-release/


What's different between the S8 and S8S?

D.


----------



## VSG

It's a shorter version: http://www.overclock.net/t/1531486/limited-release-case-only-30-available-the-mercury-s8s/0_50


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's a shorter version: http://www.overclock.net/t/1531486/limited-release-case-only-30-available-the-mercury-s8s/0_50


Thanks for the link;

The perspective of the pictures on the store didn't make that readily apparent.

I need to learn to pay better attention.









D.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!
> 
> I hope you all have the chance to take it easy today.


The same to you Jason!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks for the link;
> 
> The perspective of the pictures on the store didn't make that readily apparent.
> 
> I need to learn to pay better attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.


Yeah, lab chimps and cameras


----------



## stickg1

I think the shorter version of the S8 is an excellent idea, those will probably sell fast.


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think the shorter version of the S8 is an excellent idea, those will probably sell fast.


I think too but in my opinion the "normal" S8 looks better. The S8s looks like "cut off" the upper Part...


----------



## stickg1

True, I'd like to see a picture of it on top of a pedestal.


----------



## psycho84

Me too. But now i have my S8 ^^ It's not so easy to get one to Germany


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Me too. But now i have my S8 ^^ It's not so easy to get one to Germany


Received mine NP!


----------



## psycho84

I got mine too without Problems but i have to pay customs in Germany









You are based in Germany ?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> True, I'd like to see a picture of it on top of a pedestal.


Would be very much like this.....my S8S








But with the extra drive bay slot, which is the height difference and the extra mesh section at the rear above expansion slots.

This was my S8S (i even named it that in back in March







) made from the S8 Tech Station



and the CaseLabs limited release S8S


----------



## Nichismo

Finally got a better camera now that Christmas is over









Still learning it a bit though, however ive finally got some better pics of the rig....


----------



## X-Nine

But AHA! See how much prettier she looks with a camera that does her justice?!


----------



## Nichismo

im sure heaps and heaps better xD

Because the lighting is driving me crazy, the UV is never remotely what it is in person vs pictures, its frustrating to want to share what I see when im looking at it, vs taking a picture on my tiny phone then finally seeing what it actually looks like on the PC a few minutes later......

regardless, I was hoping these would be worthy of the customer gallery


----------



## stickg1

Looks stunning to me brudda, well done.


----------



## ALT F4

Few pictures of what I was able to get done on the STH10


----------



## fast_fate

2 more beautiful looking rigs with plenty of hard work gone into the builds








Well done fellas


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Few pictures of what I was able to get done on the STH10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I Like!

The Cautious One










EDIT: Got an email from the ALmight Caselab Guys saying that the orders were flowing in and they were working on getting mine out! I like the Updates. Good Customer Service for sure.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> im sure heaps and heaps better xD
> 
> Because the lighting is driving me crazy, the UV is never remotely what it is in person vs pictures, its frustrating to want to share what I see when im looking at it, vs taking a picture on my tiny phone then finally seeing what it actually looks like on the PC a few minutes later......
> 
> regardless, I was hoping these would be worthy of the customer gallery


From everything I've seen UV really only shows well when the environmental lighting is low to completely gone.


----------



## thoolBox

Why shouldn't I get a Caselabs then everybody else in this club has one...

Now the wait begins for my S5








Your order ID is #11524.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thoolBox*
> 
> Why shouldn't I get a Caselabs then everybody else in this club has one...
> 
> Now the wait begins for my S5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your order ID is #11524.


Welcome My Friend. Good choice on taking the Dive









The Cautious One


----------



## lukeluke

Question for you big case labs owners, as an owner of a TH10A. To me there are two main reasons to have such a case: graphics cards, and therefore water cooling, and lots of 3.5" HDDs. I love the idea of making full use of my case and filling it up.

However, AAA gaming on Linux is a non-starter, and giant RAID arrays on Windows are poorly supported. It's a real catch-22 that makes it hard for me to fully utilize my system. Have you guys encountered this predicament?

I do a bunch of computer programming and am totally a Linux guy, except that I have 3 GTX 780s and I'd be a fool not to run Windows to use them in all the latest games. I can run a VM with Linux inside it to do programming, but not directly interface with the hardware.

My mobo has 10 SATA ports and IST raid that lets me run a RAID 5 array with up to 6 disks (but not RAID 6). Read speeds are good but write speeds are bad, like 50MB/s sequential. Meanwhile, anyone on Linux can use mdadm and get much better performance with any RAID configuration they want, including using all the SATA ports.

I could pay for a RAID card, but it would downclock one of my graphics cards to x8 (which may not have a real-world impact now but does limit my options and leave me with no spare PCI-E slots). More importantly, RAID cards are very expensive and I don't think I should have to buy one considering 10 SATA ports is about what I want, and considering I have a $1000 processor so offloading some parity calculations to an external processor should be the last thing I have to worry about.

And RAID cards are very, very expensive. It does seem like perhaps Intel has such poor software RAID support because it wants you to buy its hardware cards. It really sucks that someone hasn't ported mdadm over to Windows (granted NTFS seems like an inferior filesystem to EXT4, additionally). Alternatively, too bad Linux gaming isn't ready for prime time.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I got mine too without Problems but i have to pay customs in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are based in Germany ?


Yes but I am on a Miliatry post with its own USPS hub so I just pay the standard shipping.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> Question for you big case labs owners, as an owner of a TH10A. To me there are two main reasons to have such a case: graphics cards, and therefore water cooling, and lots of 3.5" HDDs. I love the idea of making full use of my case and filling it up.
> 
> However, AAA gaming on Linux is a non-starter, and giant RAID arrays on Windows are poorly supported. It's a real catch-22 that makes it hard for me to fully utilize my system. Have you guys encountered this predicament?


My M8 is loaded with HDDs and running Windows but no RAID, I have a separate dedicated Linux machine with only an SSD for the OS.
I have all data stored on a non-RAID Windows machine and again on a NAS (Synology and homebuilt FreeNAS), approaching 70TB total now.
I don't like onboard RAID on Windows for performance and reliability reasons, so I simply don't use it.

As I live in quite a big house I have machines all over the place (and even a full size 19" rack), but if space is an issue and you absolutely want RAID: have you considered going dual-boot? Or even 2 different HDDs/SSDs with each their own OS and changing the boot order in the BIOS?


----------



## X-Nine

For all of our members down under, Scorptec is now our official Distributor in Australia!

http://computers.scorptec.com.au/search#w=caselabs


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Im getting Anxious @XNine

I want my Sma8 So baD!!!

THe Cautious One


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im getting Anxious @XNine
> 
> I want my Sma8 So baD!!!
> 
> THe Cautious One


Unfortunately.... you can't have it. I saw a couple of the Lab Chimps carting it off to their atomic discombobulator chamber.... not sure what they're up to, I just find getting answers to be too much trouble so I've just resorted to shrugging off whatever shenanigans they're up to.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately.... you can't have it. I saw a couple of the Lab Chimps carting it off to their atomic discombobulator chamber.... not sure what they're up to, I just find getting answers to be too much trouble so I've just resorted to shrugging off whatever shenanigans they're up to.










you... you... saw it

The Cautious One

Put in a good word for a Brother!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For all of our members down under, Scorptec is now our official Distributor in Australia!
> 
> http://computers.scorptec.com.au/search#w=caselabs


Mechanical keyboards and now this...I'm going to go broke downunder now


----------



## IT Diva

I still haven't come up with a name for my TH10A build yet, so I'm just referring to it as the Albino Penguin until I come up with a better one.

On a more positive note, I did get all my custom PCBs done and tested.

Here they are with the auxiliary PSUs layed out about as they'll go in the PSU side of the case.

Once I get a build log going, I'll detail what everything does.



One little step at a time . . .

Ohhhhhh,

Did I forget to mention . . .

Power doors are working exactly as planned . . .






Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Posted the video to our Social channels. Looks awesome, Darlene!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Posted the video to our Social channels. Looks awesome, Darlene!


Once all the electronics are all hooked up, I'll do another one showing them working with the remote control. . . . Like the big gull wing side panel on the Stretch build.

The doors control individually, but I set them up for simultaneous operation for the video, so it would be a bit shorter.

They open between 100 and 110 degrees and the actuators pop off the pins at the bottom where they hook to the doors, so the doors can be as easily removed as original.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Posted the video to our Social channels. Looks awesome, Darlene!
> 
> 
> 
> Once all the electronics are all hooked up, I'll do another one showing them working with the remote control. . . . Like the big gull wing side panel on the Stretch build.
> 
> The doors control individually, but I set them up for simultaneous operation for the video, so it would be a bit shorter.
> 
> They open between 100 and 110 degrees and the actuators pop off the pins at the bottom where they hook to the doors, so the doors can be as easily removed as original.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

That

is

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kranik

Alright, I need a little bit of help.

While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir







:



What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kgtuning

If it were me, I'd just put a Sharpe to it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


It's powder coated so you won't get the same effect through spray can means, you would probably have to just spray it with a very close matching spray paint.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


That looks awesome! What's next? Wheels or tracks? Motion detector? Will you at least add a big red light?


Spoiler: HAL9000


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome! What's next? Wheels or tracks? Motion detector? Will you at least add a big red light?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HAL9000
Click to expand...

I was thinking a weapons grade laser system that could detect, seek, and destroy smartassed commenters would be most appropriate . . . . .









Darlene


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I was thinking a weapons grade laser system that could detect, seek, and destroy smartassed commenters would be most appropriate . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Can't wait!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I was thinking a weapons grade laser system that could detect, seek, and destroy smartassed commenters would be most appropriate . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
Click to expand...

Amazing, . . . . I know . . . .

I just barely let it slip out, and already the orders are pouring in and Kickstarter funding is soaring . . . .

D.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me, I'd just put a Sharpe to it.
Click to expand...

Sharpie can work, but it's black has a blue-ish tint to it and it doesn't last on a non-porous surface especially if you rub / wipe / clean it. It will for a while, but it fades over time and never looks all that good to start with.

A better option imho would be a fine tip black oil paint marker. Elmers makes one that's pretty good. I first tried it after seeing Lutro0 recommended it, but a better brand I've found is 'Deco Color'. It takes longer to dry but it is definitely permanent and on the black cases and rads I've tried it on it's been a better match than anything else I've found.


----------



## X-Nine

Good morning everyone.

There's a lot of patients at the hospital today, so I'm not sure I'll be on at all. I just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year. Please have lots of fun, but be safe.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


That sucks man









My suggestion for future work is to cover the panel in painting tape (the green Frog tape is nice, but the blue and beige work too).


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


Sorry to hear that







Powder finishes are difficult to touch up because of the embedded texture. Actually, sharpies can work minor miracles if the area is small enough. There's a trick to it though. Don't simply "draw" over the scratch - that will be painfully obvious. Instead, just use the top and and make a series of dots over it, gently blotting with tissue as you go to knock down the sheen. It may take a few passes to build up the color and make it "black", but the results are often pretty passable , especially for an interior panel that won't get close inspection. The next step would be to do the same with a low gloss black and a very fine brush.

Hope you get it worked out


----------



## cyphon

I've got the itch and I'm still in the waiting period..........

I don't remember last time being so hard, lol


----------



## FrancisJF

Don't mind the mess. 2nd day messing around with the d3300.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


I've tried the Sharpie method on the same panel (see your not the only one!







), don't do it, it does have a bluish tint to it. I'm going to try Testors Flat Black model paint!

If that doesn't work I'll get a new divider panel!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I've got the itch and I'm still in the waiting period..........
> 
> I don't remember last time being so hard, lol


(holds your Shoulder) I know the Feeling Bro.









The Cautious One


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I've tried the Sharpie method on the same panel (see your not the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), don't do it, it does have a bluish tint to it. I'm going to try Testors Flat Black model paint!
> 
> If that doesn't work I'll get a new divider panel!!


+Rep to everyone for posting a reply! Love this community!

I was about to try the Sharpie thing too! I wonder if one of their paint pens would do a better job/be truly black as was suggested by UnicornHunter?

It's funny too because I had frog tape on it like Maverick said but took it off to see how close to flush it was. Lo and behold right afterwards the file caught, I pulled up and had started a downward motion and it scratched the panel.

In happier news, even though the silver of the aluminum creates the illusion that the cut out isn't flush, it is! I'm pretty proud of myself.







I like the look much better than the two separate cable routing holes (nudge nudge Jim).


----------



## SortOfGrim

Happy new year everybody!!!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Alright, I need a little bit of help.
> 
> While modding my SMH10 I slipped with my file and scratched the powder coating on the main divider plate just to the right of the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What are my options to correct this? Is it pretty much just getting it recoated? I would prefer not to have to do that due to the size of the scratch, anyone have any suggestions?


Well I know there has been a number of suggestions here, but shoot us an email and we can offer you some touch up paint (I think this slipped Case Labs's mind







) There is a trick to doing it right though, and no matter what, when fixing a large area it will never be perfect. For small chips it works insanely well. If done right it can't even be seen unless a bright light is shinned on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Happy new year everybody!!!


Happy New Year!


----------



## MadHatter5045

Gray Son phase 1 complete!













More pics in my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523897/build-log-project-gray-son-sma8


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I've got the itch and I'm still in the waiting period..........
> 
> I don't remember last time being so hard, lol


Make the build log early


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Well I know there has been a number of suggestions here, but shoot us an email and we can offer you some touch up paint (I think this slipped Case Labs's mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) There is a trick to doing it right though, and no matter what, when fixing a large area it will never be perfect. For small chips it works insanely well. If done right it can't even be seen unless a bright light is shinned on it.
> Happy New Year!


Thanks so much Kevin! I'll shoot you guys an email then! [email protected]?


----------



## crazysurfanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For all of our members down under, Scorptec is now our official Distributor in Australia!
> 
> http://computers.scorptec.com.au/search#w=caselabs


I discovered this myself recently when I dropped into their store.... I'm now the proud owner of a Mercury S5:



Had a few screw holes that weren't quite perfect, but all the others went in like butter and the whole thing went together very nicely. Now I just need to get some better hardware to put inside it


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's powder coated so you won't get the same effect through spray can means, you would probably have to just spray it with a very close matching spray paint.


I noticed some posts about the sharpie having a bluish tint. If you don't want to spray paint at all you should consider nail polish a try. You should be able to get it covered with minimal contrast if you dab a mixture of color or a similar matte black type nail polish. Either way, I hope you get it taken care of! Similar happened to be but on the inside on a panel you can't see so I let it go


----------



## dubldwn

I see the processing time for a black case went from 10-15 days to 20-25 days. They must have got a lot of orders. Hope that doesn't effect those of us that ordered when they had the shorter time frame. Pretty excited to get my case!


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I still haven't come up with a name for my TH10A build yet, so I'm just referring to it as the Albino Penguin until I come up with a better one.
> 
> On a more positive note, I did get all my custom PCBs done and tested.
> 
> Here they are with the auxiliary PSUs layed out about as they'll go in the PSU side of the case.
> 
> Once I get a build log going, I'll detail what everything does.
> 
> 
> 
> One little step at a time . . .
> 
> Ohhhhhh,
> 
> Did I forget to mention . . .
> 
> Power doors are working exactly as planned . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Power Doors? OMG, that's so cool.


----------



## psycho84




----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*


Looks super clean, and yet so filthy! (filthy being used as a positive here).

You have a build log for her?


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks super clean, and yet so filthy! (filthy being used as a positive here).
> 
> You have a build log for her?


Thx









And no, sry , no Build Log... But i think i will order another Case and then i will make a Buildlog.


----------



## IT Diva

@XNine Any chance of getting a white ventillated door for a TH10A with the vents over the PSU positions as usual, but with an added window to the front of them?

Would be cool to have a window for all the custom PCBs to show thru, and it looks like a regular size window might fit there.

Darlene


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*


mean green!

but where's the rad?


----------



## psycho84

External









Watercool MoRa 3 with 9x Noctua Fans (industrialPPC PWM 2000rpm 140mm)


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> External
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercool MoRa 3 with 9x Noctua Fans (industrialPPC PWM 2000rpm 140mm)


Pic of it all if possible please


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Pic of it all if possible please


Sry for the delay...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Sry for the delay...


Oh that is dope!!!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh that is dope!!!


This x 2


----------



## stren

CPU mag getting some CL love











Link to digital version: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1501__/


----------



## X-Nine

OOOOOOOoooooh, I wonder If they'd mind me posting that on our social channels? And congrats on the cover and story!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> OOOOOOOoooooh, I wonder If they'd mind me posting that on our social channels? And congrats on the cover and story!


Everyone likes publicity


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> CPU mag getting some CL love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to digital version: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1501__/


I still remember trying to get all the pieces in the back of your car - tight fit!







What an incredible journey it has been







You have certainly done the CL family proud! Great work!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> CPU mag getting some CL love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to digital version: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1501__/


OOOOOOOOOH, that wooden panel infill is rather nice! Might have to hold off my dreams of a CL case for a little while longer yet. I need my hip replacement and a job again before I can purchase my dream set up.


----------



## Ragsters

I added a new card recently!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> CPU mag getting some CL love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to digital version: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1501__/


Nice Stren!! Congrats!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I added a new card recently!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice my friend!!


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I added a new card recently!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PCH passive cooling in the end?

I think you have to polish those blocks


----------



## IT Diva

Got to do a little more of the preliminary work on my TH10A, . . the little infrastructure stuff that's easier to do before it's full of heavy components and such.

I need to have a way to connect the system to the chiller, and I need a power connection for the auxiliary power supplies, . . so I made up a little polished aluminum apron along the back edge with a pair of pass-thrus, a modular connector and a small coaxial power jack for the remote control's power brick.

I also tweaked the power doors hardware setup so I have a passage for the tubing to run thru to the pass-thrus all nicely captured and secure.

Darlene



I know the bracket looks bent on the left side, but it's just an optical illusion . . . I had to check it to be sure.



The nice part, is that I didn't have to drill any new holes in the case, . . . just took advantage of what was already there.

Darlene


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Make the build log early


Done and done lol
http://www.overclock.net/t/1533771/build-log-polar-vortex-v2


----------



## Nichismo

I think I finally nailed the lighting and detail of taking some pictures with my S5 that I can finally be satisfied and stop taking ridiculous amounts of pictures...

Im sure people are getting sick of seeing the same rig over and over again without anything changing >.<

At this point, the only thing I really want to upgrade is my pumps... I really feel like a single MCP35x is not enough for each loop. I feel like I could be getting better CPU temps. Not to mention having them right behind the slim 240mm rad for the GPU's is causing alot of hot air being released onto them, and they can get hot to the touch if im not careful. They are also loud under full speed and have a ton of vibration....

Really kicking myself for not getting D5s a long time ago.... I dont want to drop almost 500$ for a couple of them but I have really wanted them for a long time. Much better aesthetics and mounting options, much better power and flow, much less vibration and noise... just everything about them would be better for me at this point.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I think I finally nailed the lighting and detail of taking some pictures with my S5 that I can finally be satisfied and stop taking ridiculous amounts of pictures...
> 
> Im sure people are getting sick of seeing the same rig over and over again without anything changing >.<
> 
> At this point, the only thing I really want to upgrade is my pumps... I really feel like a single MCP35x is not enough for each loop. I feel like I could be getting better CPU temps. Not to mention having them right behind the slim 240mm rad for the GPU's is causing alot of hot air being released onto them, and they can get hot to the touch if im not careful. They are also loud under full speed and have a ton of vibration....
> 
> Really kicking myself for not getting D5s a long time ago.... I dont want to drop almost 500$ for a couple of them but I have really wanted them for a long time. Much better aesthetics and mounting options, much better power and flow, much less vibration and noise... just everything about them would be better for me at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good looking build









I agree with ya on the d5. 50% of my DDC have failed, 0% of my d5 have failed. Overall much quieter and better too. Only plus to the DDC is smaller foot print


----------



## Nichismo

Thank you !

Ive actually had these pumps for quite some time and theyve served me well. One of them I purchased with an Apogee Drive II for my very first watercooling build on an mATX build, and then I wasn't even aware of the PWM capability and had it running 100% for a while. I guess ive just been a little luckier in the sense that ive never once used a stock pump top (not even the swiftech included item with g1/4" threads), and ive always had somewhat high restriction in my loops. Ive also had aftermarket housing and heatsinks for both of them for almost their entire lifetimes.

I just cant help but constantly compare to what I could have with D5s. The aesthetics alone make me want to upgrade.... Even though the head pressure is apparently slightly lower, I cant imagine not having a pretty decent drop in overall temperatures from a D5 dedicated to each loop.

Im not sure why, but I wish I could purchase just the reservoir adapter piece for pump tops, so that I can just use my current res tubes, caps, and fittings without having to pay 100$ for two kits to changeover the new pumps.... that really irks me... Bad enough that I probably wont be able to get much value back from my current pumps...

another minor annoyance to me is the fact that Bitspower changed the finish of the Black sparkle mod tops... I still like them alot, but I really liked the chromed finish they had before that matched the fittings...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Good looking build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with ya on the d5. 50% of my DDC have failed, 0% of my d5 have failed. Overall much quieter and better too. Only plus to the DDC is smaller foot print


That is if you don't use the heatsink they sell for it







The two DDC I have in my caselab ended up taking a big amount of space. The D5 Definitely is a quieter and reliable pump but the DDC is a one of a kind for the performance it has.


----------



## Nichismo

Well ive said and read enough, come Monday, I think im going to bite the bullet and buy 2 new MCP655 s, black acetal POM Bitspower V2 mod tops, 2 Black sparkle mod kits and mounts, 2 80mm res top kits, and 2 , multi z 200mm reservoirs.

I think its going to cost me about 500$

But im excited nonetheless


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Well ive said and read enough, come Monday, I think im going to bite the bullet and buy 2 new MCP655 s, black acetal POM Bitspower V2 mod tops, 2 Black sparkle mod kits and mounts, 2 80mm res top kits, and 2 , multi z 200mm reservoirs.
> 
> I think its going to cost me about 500$
> 
> But im excited nonetheless


Is the multi-z 200 a new release, so there's something between the 150 and 250?

I assume if you need to get the 80mm res top kits, that the 200 isn't available as an upgrade kit yet?

Aesthetically, I was bummed when BP went from the nice polished finish to the "abrasive" finish on the D5 mod kits, it just looks cheap to me.

I doubt you'll see better temps from the D5's, versus your 35X's . . . I would not let that expectation be the driving force behind deciding to spend good money to switch to D5's.

In most systems, they deliver nearly identical results.

Now if it's just personal aesthetics, then that trumps logic & reason any day, but why not go with the PWM D5's, since you already have the PWM 35X's . . . . or is that the one you planned on . . The MCP 655 is available as a vario or PWM.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

*Hugs his 4 year old Bitspower Black Sparkle D5 pump*


----------



## nyk20z3

I am still deciding between a pedestal or external water cooling in my S5.I can do 2 360's in the pedestal,2 360's in the pedestal and 1 up top or dual 360/1080 rad externally.I had an external rad hanging off the rear of my 800D and after a while it became an eyesore.I could just mount a Phobya rad box right to the floor beside my desk for quick release on the go,i just feel like i would prefer the look of the pedestal more.If so i would be going with a single bay res from Koolance(DDC Pump) or XSPC which offers a much cheaper solution but a questionable pump.


----------



## Pheozero

Pedestal. External cooling rarely looks good unless it is planned out really well and not just a giant rad hanging off the back of a case.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Pedestal. External cooling rarely looks good unless it is planned out really well and not just a giant rad hanging off the back of a case.


This ^


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Pedestal. External cooling rarely looks good unless it is planned out really well and not just a giant rad hanging off the back of a case.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
Click to expand...

This this ^^


----------



## nyk20z3

I feel the same way I just like to keep my options open and try different things.I am still undecided on rads but I like silence so I wanted to stick to a 800-1200rpm fan range without the use of a fan controller.I am waiting on GM200 to make another GPU purchase but I need all components in place before so. I am currently using a 4770K but would like to upgrade to a 4970K for a little extra performance & lower temps.I don't OC much because I never really had a reason to,I use to only run SLI set ups and would see a decent fps jump from a CPU OC.I only like to run 1 powerful card now so I don't foresee a ton of heat being dumped in to the loop but I also like overkill.

Potential rads would be -

XSPC EX360X2
XSPC RX360X2
Alpahcool UT60X2 - Advantage here would be a built in drain plug.
Alphacool XT45X2


----------



## X-Nine

Could always go for an EK rad. I've never had issues with junk in them, and they have multiple ports on them too (mine has 5 ports). I believe it's an XTX version.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Is the multi-z 200 a new release, so there's something between the 150 and 250?
> 
> I assume if you need to get the 80mm res top kits, that the 200 isn't available as an upgrade kit yet?
> 
> Aesthetically, I was bummed when BP went from the nice polished finish to the "abrasive" finish on the D5 mod kits, it just looks cheap to me.
> 
> I doubt you'll see better temps from the D5's, versus your 35X's . . . I would not let that expectation be the driving force behind deciding to spend good money to switch to D5's.
> 
> In most systems, they deliver nearly identical results.
> 
> Now if it's just personal aesthetics, then that trumps logic & reason any day, but why not go with the PWM D5's, since you already have the PWM 35X's . . . . or is that the one you planned on . . The MCP 655 is available as a vario or PWM.
> 
> Darlene


ya, the 200mm isn't available for the upgrade kits, and as a matter of fact ive had quite a bit of trouble even locating any 200mm reservoirs from Bitspower. I was hoping I could just purchase the individual tubes, but its not available anywhere but Bitspowers actual website which ships from Taiwan. So because of that, I have to order both 2 reservoir kits and 2 top upgrade kits just for the mod top res adaptor and 200mm sized tube.... nearly a couple hundred dollars! I can use the extra parts for another build I have planned however.... Im going to be selling that build afterwards too anyway.

I just feel like with the style and calibur of my loops, they deserve better than a single DDC each.... I mean I rarely ever see DDC pumps in hard loops to begin with, and on top of that, most people whom have upper tier, DDC powered, sophisticated loops usually have configurations with dual serial pump tops. I often see people with 2-4 D5s in their builds.... it just seems really lackluster.

The ergonomics would be much better too... I hate only having 1 outlet on my pump tops. With the D5s, I can have the normal outlet, plus another for my drainage systems/valves, and another that I can hook a temperature plug into.

I didnt really want to pay another 50$ for PWM, and the websites charger 19$ each pump to have the cables sleeved, vs 6$ for the MCP655. I have an Aquaero, and I never really liked using PWM devices with it. The only reason I have MCP35Xs was simply because I purchased them before I got my Aquaero, and they have been a nuisance to get full control out of. It will be much easier and also cleaner cable wise to just use a 4pin molex to 3 pin adapter with the MCP655s


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Is the multi-z 200 a new release, so there's something between the 150 and 250?
> 
> I assume if you need to get the 80mm res top kits, that the 200 isn't available as an upgrade kit yet?
> 
> Aesthetically, I was bummed when BP went from the nice polished finish to the "abrasive" finish on the D5 mod kits, it just looks cheap to me.
> 
> I doubt you'll see better temps from the D5's, versus your 35X's . . . I would not let that expectation be the driving force behind deciding to spend good money to switch to D5's.
> 
> In most systems, they deliver nearly identical results.
> 
> Now if it's just personal aesthetics, then that trumps logic & reason any day, but why not go with the PWM D5's, since you already have the PWM 35X's . . . . or is that the one you planned on . . The MCP 655 is available as a vario or PWM.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ya, the 200mm isn't available for the upgrade kits, and as a matter of fact ive had quite a bit of trouble even locating any 200mm reservoirs from Bitspower. I was hoping I could just purchase the individual tubes, but its not available anywhere but Bitspowers actual website which ships from Taiwan. So because of that, I have to order both 2 reservoir kits and 2 top upgrade kits just for the mod top res adaptor and 200mm sized tube.... nearly a couple hundred dollars! I can use the extra parts for another build I have planned however.... Im going to be selling that build afterwards too anyway.
> 
> I just feel like with the style and calibur of my loops, they deserve better than a single DDC each.... I mean I rarely ever see DDC pumps in hard loops to begin with, and on top of that, most people whom have upper tier, DDC powered, sophisticated loops usually have configurations with dual serial pump tops. I often see people with 2-4 D5s in their builds.... it just seems really lackluster.
> 
> The ergonomics would be much better too... I hate only having 1 outlet on my pump tops. With the D5s, I can have the normal outlet, plus another for my drainage systems/valves, and another that I can hook a temperature plug into.
> 
> I didnt really want to pay another 50$ for PWM, and the websites charger 19$ each pump to have the cables sleeved, vs 6$ for the MCP655. I have an Aquaero, and I never really liked using PWM devices with it. The only reason I have MCP35Xs was simply because I purchased them before I got my Aquaero, and they have been a nuisance to get full control out of. It will be much easier and also cleaner cable wise to just use a 4pin molex to 3 pin adapter with the MCP655s
Click to expand...

Interesting, I have never had an issue running 35X's from an Aquaero, but not everyone's experience is the same I guess.

I assume then that you plan to voltage control the D5's from a couple of Aquaero channels? . . . . You realize they don't voltage control very well, and with a rather limited range. . . . about 3200 rpm at ~8.5V is the usual reliable minimum. Pretty much better to use the Vario and set it and forget it.

Actually, since you have the Aquaero, why not use the AC version of the D5 for the Aquaero . . . a bit more expensive, but uber controllable without having to do the cable plug mod to use the PWM D5 with the Aquaero.

I agree that you see more D5 builds, or more dual D5's in the higher tier builds, and there are some ergonomic plusses with additional pump ports.

I've got 3 dual 35X setups going into "Diva's Dementia", and 3 plate exchangers, so it should be a good test for the high end DDC's.

Darlene


----------



## stickg1

I really appreciate the 35X's compactness. Having used both DDC and D5, albeit in simple two block / two rad loops, I can't say I could justify the expensive of switching to a different platform just because. They both seem to get the job done. But good luck and I look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Nichismo

im having second thoughts now...... The cost is very very high simply because I have to buy the whole upgrade kit AND two reservoirs just for the 200mm tube. Ill have several multi-port and single port tops, clamps, plugs and aqua pipes, smaller res tubes among other things that I have to pay for in yet will go to waste..... and If I get the D5s then im going to have to make some rather large changes to my build to accomodate the size change... I have the current units mounted perfectly.... along with the clamps and panel fittings connected.

Ive been wanting to upgrade my monitor setup. Im using a single 29" ultra wide IPS and its not very good for gaming.... For the price of these D5s I could pay for a huge chunk of a triple monitor 144hz setup..... lol. Or a new pair of SSDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting, I have never had an issue running 35X's from an Aquaero, but not everyone's experience is the same I guess.
> 
> I assume then that you plan to voltage control the D5's from a couple of Aquaero channels? . . . . You realize they don't voltage control very well, and with a rather limited range. . . . about 3200 rpm at ~8.5V is the usual reliable minimum. Pretty much better to use the Vario and set it and forget it.
> 
> Actually, since you have the Aquaero, why not use the AC version of the D5 for the Aquaero . . . a bit more expensive, but uber controllable without having to do the cable plug mod to use the PWM D5 with the Aquaero.
> 
> I agree that you see more D5 builds, or more dual D5's in the higher tier builds, and there are some ergonomic plusses with additional pump ports.
> 
> I've got 3 dual 35X setups going into "Diva's Dementia", and 3 plate exchangers, so it should be a good test for the high end DDC's.
> 
> Darlene


well, to be more specific I havn't necessarily had too many issues actually running the pumps. Its just that I havn't had quite the same range in terms of RPM control that ive had when ive connected pumps to my motherboards. In the past, it was very easy for me to connect my pumps to my CPU header, and then id be able to easily go from 1200rpm all the way to 4500 rpm with the PWM control.

With the Aquaero, the PWM control isn't listed and I cant seem to get under 2500 rpm. Once I drop below about 5.8v, the pumps will suddenly shut off. Once I get above about 9.4volts, the pumps are running at full speed, whether I have Power or speed selected for control. Im using the cables that come with the Poweradjusts.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I feel the same way I just like to keep my options open and try different things.I am still undecided on rads but I like silence so I wanted to stick to a 800-1200rpm fan range without the use of a fan controller.I am waiting on GM200 to make another GPU purchase but I need all components in place before so. I am currently using a 4770K but would like to upgrade to a 4970K for a little extra performance & lower temps.I don't OC much because I never really had a reason to,I use to only run SLI set ups and would see a decent fps jump from a CPU OC.I only like to run 1 powerful card now so I don't foresee a ton of heat being dumped in to the loop but I also like overkill.
> 
> Potential rads would be -
> 
> XSPC EX360X2
> XSPC RX360X2
> Alpahcool UT60X2 - Advantage here would be a built in drain plug.
> Alphacool XT45X2


http://wccftech.com/tsmc-buys-14b-worth-equipment-16nm-volume-prediction-begins-q2q3-2015/

Might be waiting a while









But then http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/web-site-publishes-alleged-specs-of-nvidias-gm200-quadro-m6000-12gb/


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> im having second thoughts now...... The cost is very very high simply because I have to buy the whole upgrade kit AND two reservoirs just for the 200mm tube. Ill have several multi-port and single port tops, clamps, plugs and aqua pipes, smaller res tubes among other things that I have to pay for in yet will go to waste..... and If I get the D5s then im going to have to make some rather large changes to my build to accomodate the size change... I have the current units mounted perfectly.... along with the clamps and panel fittings connected.
> 
> Ive been wanting to upgrade my monitor setup. Im using a single 29" ultra wide IPS and its not very good for gaming.... For the price of these D5s I could pay for a huge chunk of a triple monitor 144hz setup..... lol. Or a new pair of SSDs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting, I have never had an issue running 35X's from an Aquaero, but not everyone's experience is the same I guess.
> 
> I assume then that you plan to voltage control the D5's from a couple of Aquaero channels? . . . . You realize they don't voltage control very well, and with a rather limited range. . . . about 3200 rpm at ~8.5V is the usual reliable minimum. Pretty much better to use the Vario and set it and forget it.
> 
> Actually, since you have the Aquaero, why not use the AC version of the D5 for the Aquaero . . . a bit more expensive, but uber controllable without having to do the cable plug mod to use the PWM D5 with the Aquaero.
> 
> I agree that you see more D5 builds, or more dual D5's in the higher tier builds, and there are some ergonomic plusses with additional pump ports.
> 
> I've got 3 dual 35X setups going into "Diva's Dementia", and 3 plate exchangers, so it should be a good test for the high end DDC's.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> well, to be more specific I havn't necessarily had too many issues actually running the pumps. Its just that I havn't had quite the same range in terms of RPM control that ive had when ive connected pumps to my motherboards. In the past, it was very easy for me to connect my pumps to my CPU header, and then id be able to easily go from 1200rpm all the way to 4500 rpm with the PWM control.
> 
> With the Aquaero, the PWM control isn't listed and I cant seem to get under 2500 rpm. Once I drop below about 5.8v, the pumps will suddenly shut off. Once I get above about 9.4volts, the pumps are running at full speed, whether I have Power or speed selected for control. Im using the cables that come with the Poweradjusts.
Click to expand...

Are you running the 35Xs from PA's? They're just variable voltage control, the 35X needs PWM for proper control.

Are you using an Aquaero 5 or the Aquaero 6?

If you're not running a 6 series, that would be the upgrade to make.

Makes a big difference, as the power capability of the 6 is much greater with much less heat, . . . . But for your dual loop 35Xs, the 6 series has all 4 channels PWM capable, where the 5 series only has 1 PWM capable channel.

You just plug the 4 pin fan connector from the pump onto an Aquaero fan channel, and set the Aquasuite software to PWM control for that channel. Connect the pump's molex to the PSU, since it just needs 12V.

Full PWM control and no power adjusts.

Perfect control from ~1200 to 4500

You may like your 35Xs more when you get them to control as they are designed to and don't become finicky at low speeds.

Darlene


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting, I have never had an issue running 35X's from an Aquaero, but not everyone's experience is the same I guess.
> 
> I assume then that you plan to voltage control the D5's from a couple of Aquaero channels? . . . . You realize they don't voltage control very well, and with a rather limited range. . . . about 3200 rpm at ~8.5V is the usual reliable minimum. Pretty much better to use the Vario and set it and forget it.
> 
> Actually, since you have the Aquaero, why not use the AC version of the D5 for the Aquaero . . . a bit more expensive, but uber controllable without having to do the cable plug mod to use the PWM D5 with the Aquaero.
> 
> I agree that you see more D5 builds, or more dual D5's in the higher tier builds, and there are some ergonomic plusses with additional pump ports.
> 
> I've got 3 dual 35X setups going into "Diva's Dementia", and 3 plate exchangers, so it should be a good test for the high end DDC's.
> 
> Darlene


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Are you running the 35Xs from PA's? They're just variable voltage control, the 35X needs PWM for proper control.
> 
> Are you using an Aquaero 5 or the Aquaero 6?
> 
> If you're not running a 6 series, that would be the upgrade to make.
> 
> Makes a big difference, as the power capability of the 6 is much greater with much less heat, . . . . But for your dual loop 35Xs, the 6 series has all 4 channels PWM capable, where the 5 series only has 1 PWM capable channel.
> 
> You just plug the 4 pin fan connector from the pump onto an Aquaero fan channel, and set the Aquasuite software to PWM control for that channel. Connect the pump's molex to the PSU, since it just needs 12V.
> 
> Full PWM control and no power adjusts.
> 
> Perfect control from ~1200 to 4500
> 
> You may like your 35Xs more when you get them to control as they are designed to and don't become finicky at low speeds.
> 
> Darlene


I have the 6 XT. lol

its weird, I have them connected with their intended cables, the one that comes with the Poweradjust. This cable lead me to believe that I cant just plug in the 4 pin header, because it only consists of a male molex and a 1 pin male fan header....

but regardless, I already changed my mind about the D5s. Its just too costly


----------



## stickg1

The one with the PA isn't a PWM pump. The PA lets you adjust the voltage through Aquasuite. It actually works rather well, if you have one PWM pump and one fixed speed, I could see that being a reason to want to upgrade. Although I would just buy another PWM DDC and be done. Hook them up to a PWM channel on your 6XT and mucho joy.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting, I have never had an issue running 35X's from an Aquaero, but not everyone's experience is the same I guess.
> 
> I assume then that you plan to voltage control the D5's from a couple of Aquaero channels? . . . . You realize they don't voltage control very well, and with a rather limited range. . . . about 3200 rpm at ~8.5V is the usual reliable minimum. Pretty much better to use the Vario and set it and forget it.
> 
> Actually, since you have the Aquaero, why not use the AC version of the D5 for the Aquaero . . . a bit more expensive, but uber controllable without having to do the cable plug mod to use the PWM D5 with the Aquaero.
> 
> I agree that you see more D5 builds, or more dual D5's in the higher tier builds, and there are some ergonomic plusses with additional pump ports.
> 
> I've got 3 dual 35X setups going into "Diva's Dementia", and 3 plate exchangers, so it should be a good test for the high end DDC's.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Are you running the 35Xs from PA's? They're just variable voltage control, the 35X needs PWM for proper control.
> 
> Are you using an Aquaero 5 or the Aquaero 6?
> 
> If you're not running a 6 series, that would be the upgrade to make.
> 
> Makes a big difference, as the power capability of the 6 is much greater with much less heat, . . . . But for your dual loop 35Xs, the 6 series has all 4 channels PWM capable, where the 5 series only has 1 PWM capable channel.
> 
> You just plug the 4 pin fan connector from the pump onto an Aquaero fan channel, and set the Aquasuite software to PWM control for that channel. Connect the pump's molex to the PSU, since it just needs 12V.
> 
> Full PWM control and no power adjusts.
> 
> Perfect control from ~1200 to 4500
> 
> You may like your 35Xs more when you get them to control as they are designed to and don't become finicky at low speeds.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the 6 XT. lol
> 
> its weird, I have them connected with their intended cables, the one that comes with the Poweradjust. This cable lead me to believe that I cant just plug in the 4 pin header, because it only consists of a male molex and a 1 pin male fan header....
> 
> but regardless, I already changed my mind about the D5s. Its just too costly
Click to expand...

I can agree on the benefit not justifying the cost to go to D5's . . .

But if you have 35Xs, then let's be sure you're getting all the benefit that their PWM capability can give you with the Aq6.

To be sure, the 35X has both a green wire for PWM and a blue wire for the tach, as well as the usual black and yellow for the 12V supply.

Darlene


----------



## electro2u

Hello!

Any chance there might be a slightly different standard full tower in the works someday? I have often considered a Merlin SM8 but it just isn't quite configured the way I want--
I would like a design optimized for 2 360mm radiators in a lower chamber, and the obligatory Flex Bay space for a 240mm in the front or at the top. Can this be done without using a pedestal?

Origin has somehow managed this design with their Genesis case which I would probably purchase if it weren't steel and plastic with a front panel with a swinging door:


I love the flex bays and the CaseLabs industrial look but Origin has somehow pulled this configuration off with the following dimensions: 25.26 x 9.75 x 24.8 in which is about all the room I have available.

It is the only case with this type of configuration and size that I am aware of and I think it would be an absolute slam dunk as far as sales is concerned if CaseLabs could do a similar chassis.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Any chance there might be a slightly different standard full tower in the works someday? I have often considered a Merlin SM8 but it just isn't quite configured the way I want--
> I would like a design optimized for 2 360mm radiators in a lower chamber, and the obligatory Flex Bay space for a 240mm in the front or at the top. Can this be done without using a pedestal?
> 
> Origin has somehow managed this design with their Genesis case which I would probably purchase if it weren't steel and plastic with a front panel with a swinging door:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the flex bays and the CaseLabs industrial look but Origin has somehow pulled this configuration off with the following dimensions: 25.26 x 9.75 x 24.8 in which is about all the room I have available.
> 
> It is the only case with this type of configuration and size that I am aware of and I think it would be an absolute slam dunk as far as sales is concerned if CaseLabs could do a similar chassis.


They have one already, it's called the SMA8 and it's a beauty...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sma8/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Any chance there might be a slightly different standard full tower in the works someday? I have often considered a Merlin SM8 but it just isn't quite configured the way I want--
> I would like a design optimized for 2 360mm radiators in a lower chamber, and the obligatory Flex Bay space for a 240mm in the front or at the top. Can this be done without using a pedestal?
> 
> Origin has somehow managed this design with their Genesis case which I would probably purchase if it weren't steel and plastic with a front panel with a swinging door:
> 
> 
> I love the flex bays and the CaseLabs industrial look but Origin has somehow pulled this configuration off with the following dimensions: 25.26 x 9.75 x 24.8 in which is about all the room I have available.
> 
> It is the only case with this type of configuration and size that I am aware of and I think it would be an absolute slam dunk as far as sales is concerned if CaseLabs could do a similar chassis.


The SMA8 is 25.75"H x 26.56"D x 11.25"W. So it's just a hair bigger than the origin case. The SMA8 was an idea I had that Jim blew up, and it's one of our newer chassis, yet gets its influence from our STH10. No rivets, no steel, no plastic, no magnets, no doors. All of the panels are secured just like on any of our other chassis.

Plus, from what I hear, it's a water cooling dream.


----------



## Pheozero

Is it weird that I sometimes drift off daydreaming about what kind of monster build I would make if I had a SMA8?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Is it weird that I sometimes drift off daydreaming about what kind of monster build I would make if I had a SMA8?


Nope! I do the same, but I've moved to MITX now, so that probably won't happen, for me, at least.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Any chance there might be a slightly different standard full tower in the works someday? I have often considered a Merlin SM8 but it just isn't quite configured the way I want--
> I would like a design optimized for 2 360mm radiators in a lower chamber, and the obligatory Flex Bay space for a 240mm in the front or at the top. Can this be done without using a pedestal?
> 
> Origin has somehow managed this design with their Genesis case which I would probably purchase if it weren't steel and plastic with a front panel with a swinging door:
> 
> 
> I love the flex bays and the CaseLabs industrial look but Origin has somehow pulled this configuration off with the following dimensions: 25.26 x 9.75 x 24.8 in which is about all the room I have available.
> 
> It is the only case with this type of configuration and size that I am aware of and I think it would be an absolute slam dunk as far as sales is concerned if CaseLabs could do a similar chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> The SMA8 is 25.75"H x 26.56"D x 11.25"W. So it's just a hair bigger than the origin case. The SMA8 was an idea I had that Jim blew up, and it's one of our newer chassis, yet gets its influence from our STH10. No rivets, no steel, no plastic, no magnets, no doors. All of the panels are secured just like on any of our other chassis.
> 
> Plus, from what I hear, it's a water cooling dream.
Click to expand...

What about an SM8 and an SM8 pedestal?


----------



## Nichismo

Love the SMA8, should have got it instead of my SM8. Always wanted to side mount 480mm rad. I could get a pedestal but i don't like the look and dimensions of the case that way. Too tall for being only 22 inches deep


----------



## electro2u

Thanks for the responses guys! =)

Well of course I've considered the SM8 carefully (as stated in my original post). I do like the design quite a bit, and I've nearly bought one several times. But I don't like the idea of having to drill through the bottom of the case and into the top of a pedestal, and I'll be honest I feel like it ends up looking rather like a file cabinet.



I really would prefer a case that was basically that but all together for aesthetic appeal and a little smaller. It's for a bedroom that a woman shares when she's not glued to her own system. The $650 price tag after pedestal and mounts is a bit hard to stomach, too--just seems a bit obscene considering it's not really what I want.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Plus, from what I hear, it's a water cooling dream.


Indeed it can be quite the dream, and it will provide some interesting design challenges depending on what one wants to do with it ^_^ So glad you guys put just enough space plus some wiggle room for my crazy idea (I really should find the money in the budget to buy one since it will be so much easier to do with the case here







)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys! =)
> 
> Well of course I've considered the SM8 carefully (as stated in my original post). I do like the design quite a bit, and I've nearly bought one several times. But I don't like the idea of having to drill through the bottom of the case and into the top of a pedestal, and I'll be honest I feel like it ends up looking rather like a file cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> I really would prefer a case that was basically that but all together for aesthetic appeal and a little smaller. It's for a bedroom that a woman shares when she's not glued to her own system. The $650 price tag after pedestal and mounts is a bit hard to stomach, too--just seems a bit obscene considering it's not really what I want.


Look at the SMA8, not the SM8. It's also cheaper than the SM8 with pedestal and accessories.


----------



## Killa Cam

http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html

you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html
> 
> you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


I saw that as well. It just screams S3/5/8 knock off.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html
> 
> you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


Wow, it is decently similar lol, Is it fully plastic as well? Great job Caselabs, just saw that Scorptec in Australia is your official distributor







Awesome stuff


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Look at the SMA8, not the SM8. It's also cheaper than the SM8 with pedestal and accessories.


Hmm that is pretty much exactly what I'm after isn't it...

I.. Don't know how I failed to realize it's not really much bigger than the space I have available. Oh heck. That's going to be really hard not to end up buying. The model names are probably part of my confusion but it's not anything out of the ordinary. Thanks again; I can see now why doing a slightly smaller version would make absolutely no sense.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html
> 
> you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


It's like they tried to copy the s3/5/8 but instead beat up its younger brother with a pillowcase full of trout after a failed cloning attempt. Or something - haven't had morning coffee yet.

That's way too much plastic in a case imo


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html
> 
> you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


Yeah, not a fan.


----------



## X-Nine

So.... I like tacos. Soft tacos are excellent....


----------



## VSG

Blah, everyone knows nice crispy tacos are where it's at.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Blah, everyone knows nice crispy tacos are where it's at.


I second that.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/thermaltake-launches-core-x1-x2-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html
> 
> you know you're doing something right when someone tries to imitate your innovation. keep doing you, caselabs


Yeah, it's kind of blatant, right down to the perforation pattern







They even took the "X" series name - I'm going to have to rough them up a bit when I see them at PDXLAN







We'll have our "X" series in tow - maybe a shootout?


----------



## szeged

dont worry, thermaltake will try to block your bullets and blows with their cheap flimsy 1/64th steel and plastic cases and bleed out instantly.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of blatant, right down to the perforation pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even took the "X" series name - I'm going to have to rough them up a bit when I see them at PDXLAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have our "X" series in tow - maybe a shootout?


On one hand it is cool since not everyone can afford or is willing to invest in a caselabs case, on the other hand it's thermaltake


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> On one hand it is cool since not everyone can afford or is willing to invest in a caselabs case, on the other hand it's thermaltake


It's all good







I'm just going to give them a hard time anyway







People seriously considering one wouldn't even be looking at the other - they are in completely different markets. Bottom line is that's it's better to see more alternatives in the enthusiast market - more opportunities for everyone


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Competition copies S3/5/8... Competition puts horrid looking mesh at the front and probably uses flimsy parts. Competition also doesn't provide it in multiple different colours stock and custom colours if you ask nicely and pay extra...

Competition fails.


----------



## ALT F4

Any advice for mounting a single mechanical drive? I used all the spaces in the back with the HDD and SDD's, was looking for somewhere safe and secure where I could put a missing drive. Seems the accessories require use of the drive bays which I can't do.


----------



## sdmf74

Same situation here, Since its just a mech drive why not just get a good external usb 3.0 dock. Not the perfect solution but unless you can figure a way to mount it on the back it might be your only solution.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any advice for mounting a single mechanical drive? I used all the spaces in the back with the HDD and SDD's, was looking for somewhere safe and secure where I could put a missing drive. Seems the accessories require use of the drive bays which I can't do.


ill throw my advice in the pot,

my recommendation ..... beer ! it always seems to help me figure this stuff out ....unless you are a minor


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Spoiler: ^ ... and the work begins on the pedestal mod.


----------



## X-Nine

Just got home from the hospital. I was sitting in traffic on the highway when someone hit me going at least 25-30 MPH. Car is totalled









I'm alive though, and nothing is broken, though I'm in quite a bit of pain all over. I may not be around for a couple of days, so, just an FYI, if you need to PM me, please PM Kevin or Jim instead.


----------



## VSG

Oh god. I am glad to hear you are ok, Jason. Please do get some proper rest and recovery.


----------



## Pheozero

Wow, glad you're Ok for the most part, Jason.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sorry to hear about the collision, buy very glad to hear you're relatively well/mostly unscathed


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill throw my advice in the pot,
> 
> my recommendation ..... beer ! it always seems to help me figure this stuff out ....unless you are a minor


I'll be honest, last time I tried....
Beer told me to speak to liquor. Every time this happens stuff is hanging, missing, falling, or broken.


----------



## Sindre2104

Have ordered my Caselabs S3 in a black and white two tone








Will be transferring my signature rig into it!
So hyped!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Have ordered my Caselabs S3 in a black and white two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be transferring my signature rig into it!
> So hyped!


Grats!!


----------



## Sindre2104

Quck question. The plate that the SSD mount is on in the S3.
Is it strong enough to mount a res&pump combo on?
Its an aquacomputer 450ml res and the D5 pump top w/pump, so i would estimate its about 0.6-0.7 Kg when filled up.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quck question. The plate that the SSD mount is on in the S3.
> Is it strong enough to mount a res&pump combo on?
> Its an aquacomputer 450ml res and the D5 pump top w/pump, so i would estimate its about 0.6-0.7 Kg when filled up.


Stealth plate or SSD rack ?


----------



## Sindre2104

About where the red square is


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> About where the red square is


I have the same pump res combo mounted in my S5 in that exact position. The panels are made from pretty thick aluminium and are strong, you should have no problems with your plan.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> I have the same pump res combo mounted in my S5 in that exact position. The panels are made from pretty thick aluminium and are strong, you should have no problems with your plan.


Good








It goes clear of the GPU too?
I have ordered my S3 with a 36mm top extension, but the top rad will be a 60mm Thick 240 rad.
Is there plenty of space between the top of the case and the top of the res?


----------



## CasP3r

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497679/build-log-project-primitus-caselabs-s5-water-cooling-custom-cables-final-pictures-up/40_20#post_23158596

There's a link to my build log with a couple of pictures, it should give you some idea about the space available. I have the extended top as well, although I'm using EK PE rads that are 38mm thick.


----------



## Sindre2104

Yeah, i already looked through your build log ^^
Very clean and nice!








My plan is to do something similar but with White liquid and either a led strip or led's in all the waterblocks and res.
Will also sleeve the cable black/red.

I noticed that you have the waterfall attachement on your combo, i ordered mine without that...
There is almost no flow at all through my res as i am using the two ports on he pump top and the liquid seems to just bypass the res entirely.

So either i am going to have the inlet to the res on the top of it, or buy the waterfall addon.
I will probably go with the latter as there wont be any space left for a fitting on top of the res with a 60mm rad there...


----------



## CasP3r

Thanks.









I actually did the same thing, I bought the Aqualis combo without the waterfall effect, but the liquid in the res was very stagnant as you said and I thought that can't be really beneficial in the long run. I ended up buying some spare parts from Aquacomputer and converted my res to the waterfall version. I was also pondering whether I should just have the inlet on the top of the normal res or go with the waterfall version, I decided to go with the waterfall because I thought it would make the loop look cleaner overall.


----------



## Sindre2104

I just sent an email to aquacomputer asking them if it was possible to buy only the parts needed to convert it, then i read your post








Did you find the parts in their online shop?


----------



## CasP3r

No, I didn't. I emailed them and told them what I wanted to do and they sold me all the spare parts I needed.


----------



## Sindre2104

How much did they charge you for that and how many parts did you have to change?


----------



## 66racer

Hello guys,

A few post with your condolences needed to be deleted because they included a quoted a "swear" word. Please repost your condolences and feel free to quote the original post at this point
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got home from the hospital. I was sitting in traffic on the highway when someone hit me going at least 25-30 MPH. Car is totalled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm alive though, and nothing is broken, though I'm in quite a bit of pain all over. I may not be around for a couple of days, so, just an FYI, if you need to PM me, please PM Kevin or Jim instead.


Sorry to hear about that. Been through that before and its a frustrating process.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

My Build Log is Up. Now if I could just get my hands on my SMA8









LEts do this

The Cautious One

@XNine Hope everything settles up and you're ok!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got home from the hospital. I was sitting in traffic on the highway when someone hit me going at least 25-30 MPH. Car is totalled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm alive though, and nothing is broken, though I'm in quite a bit of pain all over. I may not be around for a couple of days, so, just an FYI, if you need to PM me, please PM Kevin or Jim instead.


I am very sorry to hear this.
All the best to you for a quick recovery, needless to say, get lots of rest and take it easy.


----------



## X-Nine

Thank you for all the kind words. It DOES really mean a lot to me. Luckily nothing seems broken, but I do feel like a truck hit me.... well, a black Nissan SUV from Tennessee....

The real kicker, is that I called 911 30 minutes before to report an accident that happened just as I was walking out the door from the Vet hospital I work at. Then, 30 minutes later I'm calling to report MY collision. Little bit of irony...

In the meantime, please keep posting about your builds and the usual banter here. I always enjoy reading what people say here.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. It DOES really mean a lot to me. Luckily nothing seems broken, but I do feel like a truck hit me.... well, a black Nissan SUV from Tennessee....
> 
> The real kicker, is that I called 911 30 minutes before to report an accident that happened just as I was walking out the door from the Vet hospital I work at. Then, 30 minutes later I'm calling to report MY collision. Little bit of irony...
> 
> In the meantime, please keep posting about your builds and the usual banter here. I always enjoy reading what people say here.


Come to the Log if your interested! Im still waiting on my Case to really kick it off but have lots of parts talk and whatnot Too!!

THe Cautious One


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. It DOES really mean a lot to me. Luckily nothing seems broken, but I do feel like a truck hit me.... well, a black Nissan SUV from Tennessee....
> 
> The real kicker, is that I called 911 30 minutes before to report an accident that happened just as I was walking out the door from the Vet hospital I work at. Then, 30 minutes later I'm calling to report MY collision. Little bit of irony...
> 
> In the meantime, please keep posting about your builds and the usual banter here. I always enjoy reading what people say here.


If they start to put one of those big plastic cone things around your neck, you might want to get a second opinion, and check the Doc's alma mater.









Get to feeling better there man, rest up over a nice long weekend.

Darlene


----------



## gdubc

That's what happens when he takes the self treatment route.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. It DOES really mean a lot to me. Luckily nothing seems broken, but I do feel like a truck hit me.... well, a black Nissan SUV from Tennessee....
> 
> The real kicker, is that I called 911 30 minutes before to report an accident that happened just as I was walking out the door from the Vet hospital I work at. Then, 30 minutes later I'm calling to report MY collision. Little bit of irony...
> 
> In the meantime, please keep posting about your builds and the usual banter here. I always enjoy reading what people say here.
> 
> 
> 
> If they start to put one of those big plastic cone things around your neck, you might want to get a second opinion, and check the Doc's alma mater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get to feeling better there man, rest up over a nice long weekend.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

Ah, the e-collar (Elizabethan)... We commonly refer to them as lamp shades or the cone of shame....

Could be useful.... Lol


----------



## gdubc

Hahaha! We have a English bulldog so we are all to familiar with the "cone of shame". Hilarious, that's the exact name my kids gave it as well. Poor girl always looked so humiliated when she had to wear it.


----------



## hiarc

Soon, I'll have another one...


----------



## ratzofftoya

Hey all,

Looking to get an STH10 because I love all the room in there, but I'm having a hard time picking out the rads to go with it. No one has quite put together something with my priorities before, and I can't figure out what is likely to fit and what won't.

Taking into account the preferences below, could some helpful soul(s) suggest a rad configuration for me?

1.)No radiators in the central chamber, and overall clean runs
2.)2 loops (one for CPU+MOBO+RAM, one for 3x980s) with as much cooling as possible (following the rule above regarding clean loops and no rads in the central chamber)
3.)Places to mount an aquaero 6 and an aquaero poweradjust.
4.)No need for two PSUs

OR, feel free to tell me that I won't have adequate space for good rad capacity given the requirements above. Thanks!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to get an STH10 because I love all the room in there, but I'm having a hard time picking out the rads to go with it. No one has quite put together something with my priorities before, and I can't figure out what is likely to fit and what won't.
> 
> Taking into account the preferences below, could some helpful soul(s) suggest a rad configuration for me?
> 
> 1.)No radiators in the central chamber, and overall clean runs
> 2.)2 loops (one for CPU+MOBO+RAM, one for 3x980s) with as much cooling as possible (following the rule above regarding clean loops and no rads in the central chamber)
> 3.)Places to mount an aquaero 6 and an aquaero poweradjust.
> 4.)No need for two PSUs
> 
> OR, feel free to tell me that I won't have adequate space for good rad capacity given the requirements above. Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1520512/the-quad-rad-roundup

Sounds like you need quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom. Check out this alphacool radiator


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1520512/the-quad-rad-roundup
> 
> Sounds like you need quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom. Check out this alphacool radiator


Wow, two of those will fit side-by-side in one of the compartments WITH fans? This case must be huge!

I don't think I can do 4, though...Then there wouldn't be any room for the PSU!


----------



## ban25

Is anyone aware of any issues mounting an ATX motherboard on the SSI-EEB case tray? Visually, they look compatible:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/ssi-eeb-motherboard-trays-pricing-varies/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/atx-motherboard-trays-pricing-varies/

I'm currently using an ATX motherboard, but I'd like to be covered for E-ATX/XLATX in case I upgrade in the future...


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to get an STH10 because I love all the room in there, but I'm having a hard time picking out the rads to go with it. No one has quite put together something with my priorities before, and I can't figure out what is likely to fit and what won't.
> 
> Taking into account the preferences below, could some helpful soul(s) suggest a rad configuration for me?
> 
> 1.)No radiators in the central chamber, and overall clean runs
> 2.)2 loops (one for CPU+MOBO+RAM, one for 3x980s) with as much cooling as possible (following the rule above regarding clean loops and no rads in the central chamber)
> 3.)Places to mount an aquaero 6 and an aquaero poweradjust.
> 4.)No need for two PSUs
> 
> OR, feel free to tell me that I won't have adequate space for good rad capacity given the requirements above. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1520512/the-quad-rad-roundup
> 
> Sounds like you need quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom. Check out this alphacool radiator


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Wow, two of those will fit side-by-side in one of the compartments WITH fans? This case must be huge!
> 
> I don't think I can do 4, though...Then there wouldn't be any room for the PSU!


I normally wouldn't comment on gear that I don't currently have, or at least have had in the past.
and I won't here because I am not an STH10 owner.
But, in this case







I am going to comment on advice given by someone else because it just doesn't seem to add up to me









STH10 specs from the CaseLabs site for the top and bottom chambers are as follows:
Upper Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 6.41"(163mm) - 163mm being the width. *EDIT - WRONG*
Lower Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 7.41"(188mm) - 188mm being the width. *EDIT - WRONG*

Given these sizes, I can't see how @ALT F4 could suggest "quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom"
what about fans, mounting brackets, fittings & tube - where do these go ??
and as @ratzofftoya pointed out, psu mounting seems to have been neglected with the suggestion.

We all encourage participation for sure, but if advice is going to be offered to potential buyers, lets either have first hand experience or at least check out some facts before posting


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I normally wouldn't comment on gear that I don't currently have, or at least have had in the past.
> and I won't here because I am not an STH10 owner.
> But, in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to comment on advice given by someone else because it just doesn't seem to add up to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STH10 specs from the CaseLabs site for the top and bottom chambers are as follows:
> Upper Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 6.41"(163mm) - 163mm being the width.
> Lower Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 7.41"(188mm) - 188mm being the width.
> 
> Given these sizes, I can't see how @ALT F4 could suggest "quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom"
> what about fans, mounting brackets, fittings & tube - where do these go ??
> and as @ratzofftoya pointed out, psu mounting seems to have been neglected with the suggestion.
> 
> We all encourage participation for sure, but if advice is going to be offered to potential buyers, lets either have first hand experience or at least check out some facts before posting


Thanks for the back up! But are you sure that the third measurement is the width? It would make more sense to me that the height varies between the two compartments rather than the width.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Thanks for the back up! But are you sure that the third measurement is the width? It would make more sense to me that the height varies between the two compartments rather than the width.


This is why I usually don't comment on things I can't touch - damn it.
I really should have looked more closely - I was thinking that the chamber dimensions would follow the lead given in the chassis dimensions...in the order they are listed (if you know what I mean)
height x depth x width, but seems like I didn't look hard enough, as the chamber sizes do appear to be in different order
"Overall Exterior Dimensions - 32.25"H x 26.56"D x 11.25"W (819mm x 675mm x 286mm)"

Apologies ALT F4.
Though even in one of the chambers, monstas facing each other wouldn't fit with push/pull fans, which is what they need to be of any benefit over thinner rads








I'll crawl back under my rock for a while









Previous post edited


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I normally wouldn't comment on gear that I don't currently have, or at least have had in the past.
> and I won't here because I am not an STH10 owner.
> But, in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to comment on advice given by someone else because it just doesn't seem to add up to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STH10 specs from the CaseLabs site for the top and bottom chambers are as follows:
> Upper Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 6.41"(163mm) - 163mm being the width.
> Lower Chamber Dimensions - 26.00"(660mm) x 9.70"(246mm) x 7.41"(188mm) - 188mm being the width.
> 
> Given these sizes, I can't see how @ALT F4 could suggest "quad 80mm radiators in the top and bottom"
> what about fans, mounting brackets, fittings & tube - where do these go ??
> and as @ratzofftoya pointed out, psu mounting seems to have been neglected with the suggestion.
> 
> We all encourage participation for sure, but if advice is going to be offered to potential buyers, lets either have first hand experience or at least check out some facts before posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the back up! But are you sure that the third measurement is the width? It would make more sense to me that the height varies between the two compartments rather than the width.
Click to expand...

The 9.70" dimension is the width between the side covers, . . . . the important dimension is the width between the rad mount brackets listed farther down, at 8.5" (217mm).

Since in push pull, the outer fans are on the outside of the brackets, they don't weigh into the "space required" criteria.

Two Monsta rads is 170mm plus 2 fans is 50mm for a total of 220 . . . so it still won't fit 2 Monstas, even if you could put them next to each other with no space between the inner fans.

Two ~60mm rads just barely works, . . . . actual width for two is more like 130mm, plus 50mm for fans, and all you have left for the space between the fans is 37mm. . . . Still not much room to work in, but doable

If you go with Hardware Labs rads, they are slightly less than 60mm thick, so you'd get a little better airflow space between the rads. every few mm of working space helps

For what you want, I'd be thinking along the lines of a single 480 up top for the CPU/mobo loop and have the PSU up top . . . . .

And then go with a pair of 560's on the bottom for your tri-SLi setup . . . . going with nominally 60mm thick rads all around.

If I was building in the STH10 instead of the TH10A, (not that I would) I'd be sure to go with HWL rads on the bottom for sure, to get that little bit more airflow/ working space between the fans.

Darlene


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The 9.70" dimension is the width between the side covers, . . . . the important dimension is the width between the rad mount brackets listed farther down, at 8.5" (217mm).
> 
> Since in push pull, the outer fans are on the outside of the brackets, they don't weigh into the "space required" criteria.
> 
> Two Monsta rads is 170mm plus 2 fans is 50mm for a total of 220 . . . so it still won't fit 2 Monstas, even if you could put them next to each other with no space between the inner fans.
> 
> Two ~60mm rads just barely works, . . . . actual width for two is more like 130mm, plus 50mm for fans, and all you have left for the space between the fans is 37mm. . . . Still not much room to work in, but doable
> 
> If you go with Hardware Labs rads, they are slightly less than 60mm thick, so you'd get a little better airflow space between the rads. every few mm of working space helps
> 
> For what you want, I'd be thinking along the lines of a single 480 up top for the CPU/mobo loop and have the PSU up top . . . . .
> 
> And then go with a pair of 560's on the bottom for your tri-SLi setup . . . . going with nominally 60mm thick rads all around.
> 
> If I was building in the STH10 instead of the TH10A, (not that I would) I'd be sure to go with HWL rads on the bottom for sure, to get that little bit more airflow/ working space between the fans.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks, Darlene! Super helpful!

Why do you prefer the TH10A?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The 9.70" dimension is the width between the side covers, . . . . the important dimension is the width between the rad mount brackets listed farther down, at 8.5" (217mm).
> 
> Since in push pull, the outer fans are on the outside of the brackets, they don't weigh into the "space required" criteria.
> 
> Two Monsta rads is 170mm plus 2 fans is 50mm for a total of 220 . . . so it still won't fit 2 Monstas, even if you could put them next to each other with no space between the inner fans.
> 
> Two ~60mm rads just barely works, . . . . actual width for two is more like 130mm, plus 50mm for fans, and all you have left for the space between the fans is 37mm. . . . Still not much room to work in, but doable
> 
> If you go with Hardware Labs rads, they are slightly less than 60mm thick, so you'd get a little better airflow space between the rads. every few mm of working space helps
> 
> For what you want, I'd be thinking along the lines of a single 480 up top for the CPU/mobo loop and have the PSU up top . . . . .
> 
> And then go with a pair of 560's on the bottom for your tri-SLi setup . . . . going with nominally 60mm thick rads all around.
> 
> If I was building in the STH10 instead of the TH10A, (not that I would) I'd be sure to go with HWL rads on the bottom for sure, to get that little bit more airflow/ working space between the fans.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Darlene! Super helpful!
> 
> Why do you prefer the TH10A?
Click to expand...

I like the wider, more stable, footprint with the extra space behind the mobo tray, that it gives.

To me it's way more useful, expandable, practical, and more aesthetically pleasing.

If I were building a tri/quad GPU high end rig, with the clean main area look you're wanting to achieve, with just water cooling, no chiller or phase, I'd go with the TH10A with the lower rads in a pedestal and the top rad(s) in an extended top.

The extra several inches of width would let you go with 560 Monstas in the ped if you wanted to, and still have enough of room between them.

The extra width also puts the PSU(s) mounting(s) behind the mobo tray, so they don't have to infringe on the rad space or use extra long cables.

There's also plenty of space below the mobo tray to add a light panel midplate if you wanted. . . . Actually, there's enough room there that you could mount pumps either on it or under it, for a super clean interior look.

As it is, the TH10A build I'm working on now has a chiller to go with it, so no ped needed since the rad space needs are considerably reduced, and just the shorter 31mm extended top since it's a reverse atx and I kinda like to see the rad and lower set of fans above the mobo.

Darlene


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I like the wider, more stable, footprint with the extra space behind the mobo tray, that it gives.
> 
> To me it's way more useful, expandable, practical, and more aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> If I were building a tri/quad GPU high end rig, with the clean main area look you're wanting to achieve, with just water cooling, no chiller or phase, I'd go with the TH10A with the lower rads in a pedestal and the top rad(s) in an extended top.
> 
> The extra several inches of width would let you go with 560 Monstas in the ped if you wanted to, and still have enough of room between them.
> 
> The extra width also puts the PSU(s) mounting(s) behind the mobo tray, so they don't have to infringe on the rad space or use extra long cables.
> 
> There's also plenty of space below the mobo tray to add a light panel midplate if you wanted. . . . Actually, there's enough room there that you could mount pumps either on it or under it, for a super clean interior look.
> 
> As it is, the TH10A build I'm working on now has a chiller to go with it, so no ped needed since the rad space needs are considerably reduced, and just the shorter 31mm extended top since it's a reverse atx and I kinda like to see the rad and lower set of fans above the mobo.
> 
> Darlene


Great advice, definitely food for thought. Do you know of a TH10A build with a mid plate like that?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the wider, more stable, footprint with the extra space behind the mobo tray, that it gives.
> 
> To me it's way more useful, expandable, practical, and more aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> If I were building a tri/quad GPU high end rig, with the clean main area look you're wanting to achieve, with just water cooling, no chiller or phase, I'd go with the TH10A with the lower rads in a pedestal and the top rad(s) in an extended top.
> 
> The extra several inches of width would let you go with 560 Monstas in the ped if you wanted to, and still have enough of room between them.
> 
> The extra width also puts the PSU(s) mounting(s) behind the mobo tray, so they don't have to infringe on the rad space or use extra long cables.
> 
> There's also plenty of space below the mobo tray to add a light panel midplate if you wanted. . . . Actually, there's enough room there that you could mount pumps either on it or under it, for a super clean interior look.
> 
> As it is, the TH10A build I'm working on now has a chiller to go with it, so no ped needed since the rad space needs are considerably reduced, and just the shorter 31mm extended top since it's a reverse atx and I kinda like to see the rad and lower set of fans above the mobo.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice, definitely food for thought. Do you know of a TH10A build with a mid plate like that?
Click to expand...

Only mine so far . . . . .

I wanted to add something unique and original, besides the power doors, so I made up an infinite reflection light panel that goes on the bottom, with all the pump/res modules and the plate exchangers mounted on a plexi panel on top of it.

It's not quite done test fitting yet, as I ran out of material for the second inner light island for the left side. I should have that done tomorrow and I can see it in all its radiant splendor.

The RGB led strips are only the low density ones with a simple controller, since that's what I could find locally to test the concept with.

If I need more light, I can change to a hi density strip with twice the LEDs.

Aquacomputer should have their new Farbwerk LED controller in the e-tailers shortly, so I wanted something that could work with that as well.

The design is such that it's modular, and can be pulled out the side and modified or a different lighting design can slide in to replace it. . . . . not too sure how that's going to work out though, it's a pretty snug fit, and the wiring may confound that plan.

I could also replace the top 2-way mirror with a white acrylic diffuser and have a plain light panel.

Darlene


----------



## aludka

subbed


----------



## Denis777

Build Complete








http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Wow, two of those will fit side-by-side in one of the compartments WITH fans? This case must be huge!
> 
> I don't think I can do 4, though...Then there wouldn't be any room for the PSU!


I don't think I could even suggest 4







My post was suggesting a quad radiator in the top and in the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> This is why I usually don't comment on things I can't touch - damn it.
> I really should have looked more closely - I was thinking that the chamber dimensions would follow the lead given in the chassis dimensions...in the order they are listed (if you know what I mean)
> height x depth x width, but seems like I didn't look hard enough, as the chamber sizes do appear to be in different order
> "Overall Exterior Dimensions - 32.25"H x 26.56"D x 11.25"W (819mm x 675mm x 286mm)"
> 
> Apologies ALT F4.
> Though even in one of the chambers, monstas facing each other wouldn't fit with push/pull fans, which is what they need to be of any benefit over thinner rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll crawl back under my rock for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous post edited


No need to appologize, discussions are good to help us work out problems or miscommunications. I had suggested two monsta total for ratzofftoya's build, he misunderstood and thought I meant two in the top two in the bottom. Yeah they definitely need push pull, this is why I think they were a good suggestion for him. Nice low fin count to allow for lower speed fans and a super thick radiator to hold a nice volume of water. All around great radiator from alphacool.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I don't think I could even suggest 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was suggesting a quad radiator in the top and in the bottom.
> No need to appologize, discussions are good to help us work out problems or miscommunications. I had suggested two monsta total for ratzofftoya's build, he misunderstood and thought I meant two in the top two in the bottom. Yeah they definitely need push pull, this is why I think they were a good suggestion for him. Nice low fin count to allow for lower speed fans and a super thick radiator to hold a nice volume of water. All around great radiator from alphacool.


Awesome, a PSU will if in there with a push/pull Monsta? That sounds like a compelling option. Also, do you know if a short-form 5.25 device (like an Aquaero) would fit in the front with a 560 Monsta in pus/pull?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Awesome, a PSU will if in there with a push/pull Monsta? That sounds like a compelling option. Also, do you know if a short-form 5.25 device (like an Aquaero) would fit in the front with a 560 Monsta in pus/pull?


Yeah my Monsta 480 is sitting in push pull in the bottom with about an inch between the psu and fan. I can't tell you about the aquaero since I don't have one and don't know how it's built. For me to fit my fan controller and nzxt hue on the top bay drive I had to saw off half of each side so it wouldn't clash with the radiator. Tomorrow I'll try to snap some pictures and message you on here so I don't ramble more









If you have time I would take a peek at the first page and see if any other Magnum STH10's have some screenshot with similar so you can visualize.


----------



## smicha

Octane Render Workstation SMH10

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515033/build-log-octane-render-watercooled-workstation-asus-titan-ekwb-xxl-asus-strix-3x-gtx-780-6gb-asus-p8p67-ws-i7-2600k


----------



## dubldwn

F5
Awaiting Fulfillment
F5
Awaiting Fulfillment
F5
Awaiting Fulfillment
F5
Awaiting Fulfillment


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> F5
> Awaiting Fulfillment
> F5
> Awaiting Fulfillment
> F5
> Awaiting Fulfillment
> F5
> Awaiting Fulfillment


And then once the case arrives, you'll be going thru the same anticipation and waiting 2 or 3 more times as you get the accessory items you need all dialed in.

Darlene


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Awaiting fulfillment sure is better than "saving up pennies and nickels". I can't wait to have the cash to pull the pin on a few cases ^-^;;;


----------



## TheCautiousOne

OOOOHHHH!!!!









The Cautious One

And Did I mention







WHOOAAA!!! I Am so ready for this.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I don't think I could even suggest 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was suggesting a quad radiator in the top and in the bottom.
> No need to appologize, discussions are good to help us work out problems or miscommunications. I had suggested two monsta total for ratzofftoya's build, he misunderstood and thought I meant two in the top two in the bottom. Yeah they definitely need push pull, this is why I think they were a good suggestion for him. Nice low fin count to allow for lower speed fans and a super thick radiator to hold a nice volume of water. All around great radiator from alphacool.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, a PSU will if in there with a push/pull Monsta? That sounds like a compelling option. Also, do you know if a short-form 5.25 device (like an Aquaero) would fit in the front with a 560 Monsta in pus/pull?
Click to expand...

You can fit them in the last flex bay. But it is an extremely tight fit ( no matter which case assuming the case has 1 extra bay after rad 8 installed)


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> And Did I mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOAAA!!! I Am so ready for this.


HEY I WANT ONE OF THOSE !!

If you don't mind me asking, when did you order?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> HEY I WANT ONE OF THOSE !!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when did you order?




TCO


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I brought my caselabs SMA8 to portland and then back to Reno. She travels well for how massive she is...


----------



## VSG

Big daddy has been given a big makeover: http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-tx10/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Big daddy has been given a big makeover: http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-tx10/


"4U server not included or optional" ... Awesome.

...And seeing the new TX10.... I won't deny, it's kind of hard to resist the allure. But awww, no 38mm extended top option? Can't quite figure out why I like the slightly taller top, maybe it's how it adds a touch to the look, or maybe it's that it adds the ability to sneak a set of fans under it ^_^;;


----------



## Jim-CL

Honestly a 38mm top doesn't make sense on a TX10 (except maybe for aesthetics). You're either going to use super mounts to put radiators above the frame or not. That way, you can still use the side mounts


----------



## WhiteWulfe

True enough. Besides, I still ~REALLY~ like my idea of shoehorning two full ATX rigs into an SMA8. Still somewhat uncertain as to how I'll even remotely figure out the cooling (especially since I'm seriously thinking full water for both rigs), but that's something I can worry about later on.

I've been wondering... When it's stated for the SMA8 that you can fit 360mm radiators in down below with a power supply, is that with the radiator right against the power supply, or is there still room for the various modular wires?


----------



## VSG

The 150 mm top was probably designed keeping the extreme Alphacool Monsta rads in mind. Push-pull with standard 25mm thick rads gives 136mm total.

Jim, is there enough space to use a triple 480 super mount in the top, bottom or pedestal and yet have more rads on the side? How much room exists on either side of the rad mounts? I figured I might well be able to have more rads than anyone else in a case if that's possible. Passive rads, anyone?


----------



## Jim-CL

A 360 _can_ work, but a lot will depend on the selection of radiator and PSU. Even then, it could be tight with a modular PSU. For my _Zeus_ build I opted for a 280 instead. It's within 10% of a 360 so I have plenty of room for my modular 1200 watt PSU. Sure, you can debate the merits of radiator/fan selection between the two, but in the end, it's still a pretty effective solution (and a good match for my 560







) With a 480 on top, no one is going to argue that there isn't enough cooling capacity (even for two systems). If I didn't have so many bay devices, I could add another one there.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 150 mm top was probably designed keeping the extreme Alphacool Monsta rads in mind. Push-pull with standard 25mm thick rads gives 136mm total.
> 
> Jim, is there enough space to use a triple 480 super mount in the top, bottom or pedestal and yet have more rads on the side? How much room exists on either side of the rad mounts? I figured I might well be able to have more rads than anyone else in a case if that's possible. Passive rads, anyone?


_Passive_? Maybe, otherwise I'd have to check. Better chance with the 560 mounts.


----------



## VSG

That also works, I have multiple 560mm rads too


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> A 360 _can_ work, but a lot will depend on the selection of radiator and PSU. Even then, it could be tight with a modular PSU. For my _Zeus_ build I opted for a 280 instead. It's within 10% of a 360 so I have plenty of room for my modular 1200 watt PSU. Sure, you can debate the merits of radiator/fan selection between the two, but in the end, it's still a pretty effective solution (and a good match for my 560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) With a 480 on top, no one is going to argue that there isn't enough cooling capacity (even for two systems). If I didn't have so many bay devices, I could add another one there.


I'll be going with two evga 1000 watt g2's which I believe are 200mm long, and the rads will more than likely be HWLabs Nemesis GTX. Ignoring the various debates between 120mm and 140mm fans, I'd sooner go with a pair of 280mm rads in the bottom and be certain to have room for the various cables instead of trying to sandwich a slightly larger pair of 360mm radiators in there and wind up running out of room (or worse, going with just the 240mm rads to "play it safe"). Besides, we're starting to see more 140mm prpducts designed for radiator usage anyways ^-^

For my plans, I'll have to see if I can sneak in a flexbay mounted radiator as well, as right now my biggest worry is clearances in that area (wanting to have the i/o facing downwards on the second board and putting it up at the front means possible clearance issues with cpu, memory, and vrms). Would be fun to squeeze a 420mm rad in the front as well - if I can think of a way to make it all fit ^-^


----------



## iBored

Hi guys! I finally did my backdate on the S5 build. LINK
Do pop by!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hi guys! I finally did my backdate on the S5 build. LINK
> Do pop by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uhm that is sexy


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Only mine so far . . . . .
> 
> I wanted to add something unique and original, besides the power doors, so I made up an infinite reflection light panel that goes on the bottom, with all the pump/res modules and the plate exchangers mounted on a plexi panel on top of it.
> 
> It's not quite done test fitting yet, as I ran out of material for the second inner light island for the left side. I should have that done tomorrow and I can see it in all its radiant splendor.
> 
> The RGB led strips are only the low density ones with a simple controller, since that's what I could find locally to test the concept with.
> 
> If I need more light, I can change to a hi density strip with twice the LEDs.
> 
> Aquacomputer should have their new Farbwerk LED controller in the e-tailers shortly, so I wanted something that could work with that as well.
> 
> The design is such that it's modular, and can be pulled out the side and modified or a different lighting design can slide in to replace it. . . . . not too sure how that's going to work out though, it's a pretty snug fit, and the wiring may confound that plan.
> 
> I could also replace the top 2-way mirror with a white acrylic diffuser and have a plain light panel.
> 
> Darlene


How's the progress on this badboy?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Only mine so far . . . . .
> 
> I wanted to add something unique and original, besides the power doors, so I made up an infinite reflection light panel that goes on the bottom, with all the pump/res modules and the plate exchangers mounted on a plexi panel on top of it.
> 
> It's not quite done test fitting yet, as I ran out of material for the second inner light island for the left side. I should have that done tomorrow and I can see it in all its radiant splendor.
> 
> The RGB led strips are only the low density ones with a simple controller, since that's what I could find locally to test the concept with.
> 
> If I need more light, I can change to a hi density strip with twice the LEDs.
> 
> Aquacomputer should have their new Farbwerk LED controller in the e-tailers shortly, so I wanted something that could work with that as well.
> 
> The design is such that it's modular, and can be pulled out the side and modified or a different lighting design can slide in to replace it. . . . . not too sure how that's going to work out though, it's a pretty snug fit, and the wiring may confound that plan.
> 
> I could also replace the top 2-way mirror with a white acrylic diffuser and have a plain light panel.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the progress on this badboy?
Click to expand...

Interesting that you should ask . . . . .

I made the left side interior island, and also made 2 inner-inner strip islands, but there were no more LEDs to be had, even though online showed 5 more at the local store.

So rather than wait for more low density, (9 leds per foot) strips to come in, I ordered a 5m reel of these bad boys:

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/rgb-bars-and-strips/led-light-strips-with-multi-color-leds-led-tape-light-with-18-smdsft-3-chip-rgb-smd-led-5050-with-lc4-connector/1470/

and a controller to use until the Farbwerk becomes available:

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/controllers/ldrf-rgb6-tc4-rgb-smartphone-or-tablet-wifi-compatible-controller-w-rf-touch-color-remote/1445/3368/?accessory_of=1470-controllers

I really need another 4 feet of them to do everything, but the per meter pricing is a rip, and I just can't spring for a second 5m reel when I only need 4 more feet, so I'll use the existing ones for the outside run on the outer ring where a lesser amount of light is actually needed, and put the new ones everywhere else.

Once they get here and I finalize the placements, I can make some proper cable access holes thru the back panel for the wiring.

I'll be adding a mirror over the back panel as well to brighten it up and make it look less cramped inside.

I also decided to go to a 280 rad in the front, rather than the 360, and everything will work out better inside and be less jammed up.

I also got the 1/2" acrylic ordered for the mounting platform for all the pumps and exchangers, along with the 280 rad and some moar fittings to finalize the drains from the rear parallel exchangers, so I should be able to get everything mocked up this weekend if my orders get here in time.

Here's the new left side inner island in place with the already made right side island.

You can see the notch for the inside wiring to pass thru.

Also shown are the new inner-inner runners that get a run of LEDs down each side, back to back.



Here you can see everything under the top 2-way mirror that the 1/2" acrylic sits on.

With a 280 rad and the Aquaeros moved up a space, I can get a slightly longer piece of mirror for the top, and still be able to slide it out the side for modularity.



As you can see, I'm rather partial to mirror back panels and trim pieces:





Darlene


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting that you should ask . . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JEEEEZE!
> 
> 
> 
> I made the left side interior island, and also made 2 inner-inner strip islands, but there were no more LEDs to be had, even though online showed 5 more at the local store.
> 
> So rather than wait for more low density, (9 leds per foot) strips to come in, I ordered a 5m reel of these bad boys:
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/rgb-bars-and-strips/led-light-strips-with-multi-color-leds-led-tape-light-with-18-smdsft-3-chip-rgb-smd-led-5050-with-lc4-connector/1470/
> 
> and a controller to use until the Farbwerk becomes available:
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/controllers/ldrf-rgb6-tc4-rgb-smartphone-or-tablet-wifi-compatible-controller-w-rf-touch-color-remote/1445/3368/?accessory_of=1470-controllers
> 
> I really need another 4 feet of them to do everything, but the per meter pricing is a rip, and I just can't spring for a second 5m reel when I only need 4 more feet, so I'll use the existing ones for the outside run on the outer ring where a lesser amount of light is actually needed, and put the new ones everywhere else.
> 
> Once they get here and I finalize the placements, I can make some proper cable access holes thru the back panel for the wiring.
> 
> I'll be adding a mirror over the back panel as well to brighten it up and make it look less cramped inside.
> 
> I also decided to go to a 280 rad in the front, rather than the 360, and everything will work out better inside and be less jammed up.
> 
> I also got the 1/2" acrylic ordered for the mounting platform for all the pumps and exchangers, along with the 280 rad and some moar fittings to finalize the drains from the rear parallel exchangers, so I should be able to get everything mocked up this weekend if my orders get here in time.
> 
> Here's the new left side inner island in place with the already made right side island.
> 
> You can see the notch for the inside wiring to pass thru.
> 
> Also shown are the new inner-inner runners that get a run of LEDs down each side, back to back.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see everything under the top 2-way mirror that the 1/2" acrylic sits on.
> 
> With a 280 rad and the Aquaeros moved up a space, I can get a slightly longer piece of mirror for the top, and still be able to slide it out the side for modularity.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm rather partial to mirror back panels and trim pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


I'm in LOVE with your build!









Don't read anything into that!

+1


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Interesting that you should ask . . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JEEEEZE!
> 
> 
> 
> I made the left side interior island, and also made 2 inner-inner strip islands, but there were no more LEDs to be had, even though online showed 5 more at the local store.
> 
> So rather than wait for more low density, (9 leds per foot) strips to come in, I ordered a 5m reel of these bad boys:
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/rgb-bars-and-strips/led-light-strips-with-multi-color-leds-led-tape-light-with-18-smdsft-3-chip-rgb-smd-led-5050-with-lc4-connector/1470/
> 
> and a controller to use until the Farbwerk becomes available:
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/controllers/ldrf-rgb6-tc4-rgb-smartphone-or-tablet-wifi-compatible-controller-w-rf-touch-color-remote/1445/3368/?accessory_of=1470-controllers
> 
> I really need another 4 feet of them to do everything, but the per meter pricing is a rip, and I just can't spring for a second 5m reel when I only need 4 more feet, so I'll use the existing ones for the outside run on the outer ring where a lesser amount of light is actually needed, and put the new ones everywhere else.
> 
> Once they get here and I finalize the placements, I can make some proper cable access holes thru the back panel for the wiring.
> 
> I'll be adding a mirror over the back panel as well to brighten it up and make it look less cramped inside.
> 
> I also decided to go to a 280 rad in the front, rather than the 360, and everything will work out better inside and be less jammed up.
> 
> I also got the 1/2" acrylic ordered for the mounting platform for all the pumps and exchangers, along with the 280 rad and some moar fittings to finalize the drains from the rear parallel exchangers, so I should be able to get everything mocked up this weekend if my orders get here in time.
> 
> Here's the new left side inner island in place with the already made right side island.
> 
> You can see the notch for the inside wiring to pass thru.
> 
> Also shown are the new inner-inner runners that get a run of LEDs down each side, back to back.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see everything under the top 2-way mirror that the 1/2" acrylic sits on.
> 
> With a 280 rad and the Aquaeros moved up a space, I can get a slightly longer piece of mirror for the top, and still be able to slide it out the side for modularity.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm rather partial to mirror back panels and trim pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE with your build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read anything into that!
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike . . . .

I started the buildlog for it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536054/divas-dementia-caselabs-th10a-chiller-3-plate-exchangers-triple-loop-quadfire-all-the-usual-diva-madness#post_23410568

Please stop by if you're partial to Caselebs builds . . . .









I didn't want to start the build log too soon and then find I had to backtrack on some of the ideas, but I've got things pretty well sussed out, and now I have to work at catching the log up to the build.

USPS Tracking shows my LED strip as being on track to be here for pickup tomorrow, hopefully my other orders will be as well.

It will be nice to see this badboy all lit up.

Welcome to Diva's Dementia,

Darlene


----------



## GrimDoctor

When you order a Mercury S8 it comes with the HDD cage...what HDD mounts does it come with? Would I need to order anything extra?
Same questions for the flex bays - included mounts for 5.25? Or extra order?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> When you order a Mercury S8 it comes with the HDD cage...what HDD mounts does it come with? Would I need to order anything extra?
> Same questions for the flex bays - included mounts for 5.25? Or extra order?


For my SMH10 there were only 5 screws for on HHD mount in the cage - so you'd be better get one more set.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/shock-mount-kit/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> When you order a Mercury S8 it comes with the HDD cage...what HDD mounts does it come with? Would I need to order anything extra?
> Same questions for the flex bays - included mounts for 5.25? Or extra order?


Yes the hardware is included for both.

For the HDD cage, you have some anti-vibrations grommets that screws in your HDD and you mount that into the cage.

For the 5.25 devices, the S8 will have the mounting hardware to secure something like a fan controller for example.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> For my SMH10 there were only 5 screws for on HHD mount in the cage - so you'd be better get one more set.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/shock-mount-kit/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes the hardware is included for both.
> 
> For the HDD cage, you have some anti-vibrations grommets that screws in your HDD and you mount that into the cage.
> 
> For the 5.25 devices, the S8 will have the mounting hardware to secure something like a fan controller for example.


Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. I may be a member of this club in just a few short days!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks Mike . . . .
> 
> I started the buildlog for it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536054/divas-dementia-caselabs-th10a-chiller-3-plate-exchangers-triple-loop-quadfire-all-the-usual-diva-madness#post_23410568
> 
> Please stop by if you're partial to Caselebs builds . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to start the build log too soon and then find I had to backtrack on some of the ideas, but I've got things pretty well sussed out, and now I have to work at catching the log up to the build.
> 
> USPS Tracking shows my LED strip as being on track to be here for pickup tomorrow, hopefully my other orders will be as well.
> 
> It will be nice to see this badboy all lit up.
> 
> Welcome to Diva's Dementia,
> 
> Darlene


Yes, I am a BIG fan of CaseLabs, I have an SM8 right now, But I need more/different room. So I was looking @ getting a pedestal , then I thought it out further - Why not an SMA8!









The SMA8 will be White or Gunmetal, such a huge decision...


----------



## GrimDoctor

So this just happened...









































































One of these guys for each fan I will put in there...to start off with!

It was the setup I was going to order off of the CL site, bar the SSI EBB board but I might just sort that later. The fact that it's in Melbourne also means I should have this next week!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these guys for each fan I will put in there...to start off with!
> 
> It was the setup I was going to order off of the CL site, bar the SSI EBB board but I might just sort that later. The fact that it's in Melbourne also means I should have this next week!


Sweet! Glad to see Scorptec getting orders in


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Got my phonecall today stating the Case is being Mailed!


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Got my phonecall today stating the Case is being Mailed!


^^^


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sweet! Glad to see Scorptec getting orders in


Thanks Kevin. I appreciate CL answering all my questions. In the end it was a combination of them having the config I was after, the AU$ has been decimated lately and I got some damn excited over the fact I could have one within days vs a month or so lol. I worked out it saved me AU$80 and I can get local support if something went wrong in shipping, which is nice peace of mind. I feel like a kid without any patience now lol and putting that thing together will be just as fun


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these guys for each fan I will put in there...to start off with!
> 
> It was the setup I was going to order off of the CL site, bar the SSI EBB board but I might just sort that later. The fact that it's in Melbourne also means I should have this next week!


Welcome mate. Its seems you will fwt yours before me hehe awesome


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BazG*
> 
> Welcome mate. Its seems you will fwt yours before me hehe awesome


Thanks bud, I can't wait! That long term itch kinda mutated pretty quickly in the last few days! I can't wait! Now to plan and afford other stuff to make it look good! I have a horrible mismatch of colours for the gear going into it at first but it was a choice between that and a good case. A good case felt like the better option


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, I am a BIG fan of CaseLabs, I have an SM8 right now, But I need more/different room. So I was looking @ getting a pedestal , then I thought it out further - Why not an SMA8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SMA8 will be White or Gunmetal, such a huge decision...


My vote is for... two toned! SMA8's are rather sexy with two tone colour schemes...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My vote is for... two toned! SMA8's are rather sexy with two tone colour schemes...


Even more hard decisions...

My SM8 is all black - although I love the case, It is a little boring!









I should spike it up - Gunmetal & White? Which way around? Or something else


----------



## WhiteWulfe

White exterior black interior is intersting: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/140#post_22935013

I think this one's gunmetal exterior, white interior: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/140#post_22951886
(my bad, it's the old gray that's no longer offered)

Black exterior, white interior S8: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467859/build-log-dark-shadow-cl-s8-ped-4770k-m6e-780-ti-classy-sli-alphacool-monsta-3x

Black exterior gunmetal (I think, might be wrong) interior: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/120#post_22822510

Just a few set of links to help ^_^ As to what to do for which colour... All up to you, but remember that most parts can only be one colour - you can't do a door as black on one side and white on the other (but things like radiator mounts can have each of the parts a different colour, as they are technically two pieces, so the front grill could be one colour while the fan/radiator mounting part could be another)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> White exterior black interior is intersting: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/140#post_22935013
> 
> I think this one's gunmetal exterior, white interior: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/140#post_22951886
> (my bad, it's the old gray that's no longer offered)
> 
> Black exterior, white interior S8: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467859/build-log-dark-shadow-cl-s8-ped-4770k-m6e-780-ti-classy-sli-alphacool-monsta-3x
> 
> Black exterior gunmetal (I think, might be wrong) interior: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/120#post_22822510
> 
> Just a few set of links to help ^_^ As to what to do for which colour... All up to you, but remember that most parts can only be one colour - you can't do a door as black on one side and white on the other (but things like radiator mounts can have each of the parts a different colour, as they are technically two pieces, so the front grill could be one colour while the fan/radiator mounting part could be another)


+1 for you! Thanks for the help!


----------



## X-Nine

I'd do gunmetal exterior and black interior. Chicks dig two-tone cases. So do the Lab Chimps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd do gunmetal exterior and black interior. Chicks dig two-tone cases. So do the Lab Chimps.


And obviously other gamer guys/buddies dig it right?







Gunmetal exterior black interior does sound delicious though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

5 months without a fan filter (bottom rad)

vs
5 months with a Demciflex fan filter (mid rad)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd do gunmetal exterior and black interior. Chicks dig two-tone cases. So do the Lab Chimps.


Chicks like two tone cases...Hmmmmm I could do this to pick up chicks









Think this might work on Facebook?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd do gunmetal exterior and black interior. *Chicks dig two-tone cases*. So do the Lab Chimps.


Where did I put my spray paint?


----------



## Lu(ky

Anyone that bought a SMA8 case recently how long was the turn around after you purchased it? I'm going on 1 month and 1 week says awaiting fulfillment. Thanks


----------



## Nichismo

Made a few minor changes to the build, and took some better pictures of it to boot


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Anyone that bought a SMA8 case recently how long was the turn around after you purchased it? I'm going on 1 month and 1 week says awaiting fulfillment. Thanks


Mine shipped yesterday and I ordered it Dec 2n.d

The Cautious One


----------



## stl drifter

I am putting my M8 up for sale what is the best way to clean it. Soap and water ?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Made a few minor changes to the build, and took some better pictures of it to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you're still looking for something to change, and something that would have a significant visual impact for the better . . . .

Re-run the 3 tubes from memory, VRM, and CPU so that they are all in horizontal / vertical directions . . .

That there's 2 at somewhat different angles, and a 3rd at an oblique to the first 2, just looks really out of place/poorly planned, with all the others either vertical or horizontal.

My







for what it's worth . . .

Darlene


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If you're still looking for something to change, and something that would have a significant visual impact for the better . . . .
> 
> Re-run the 3 tubes from memory, VRM, and CPU so that they are all in horizontal / vertical directions . . .
> 
> That there's 2 at somewhat different angles, and a 3rd at an oblique to the first 2, just looks really out of place/poorly planned, with all the others either vertical or horizontal.
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for what it's worth . . .
> 
> Darlene


I appreciate the critique and im sure you could envision a better configuration with that than me, but I considered it both times I had my motherboard tray out, and I decided against it.

Its important to me to have subtle and clean design, and for the most part I like to balance between shortest routing possible and 90 degree angles with fittings because I do love an industrial like aesthetic. The 16mm 90degree angles were
A given, but the for the mobo it seemed to require too much for what I aimed the build for. I don't think many people have as trained and I for acrylic tubing and angled fittings yet and im honestly extremely happy with this routing.

I called it Ultimatum because I wanted to go the absolute best I could possibly go, with both performance and aesthetics without compromising one for the other. Its really lacking origibality and flare, and a theme but thats ok. Ive seen so many builds that 8 really like (particularly singularities builds) and I did my best to mimic them. I seldomly saw configs like you suggested that I felt I could draw from, aside from Robocop which is a theme build in which that takes top priority, and the extra fittings and busy routing helped in that case.

I was actually going to replicate Robocop routing entirely but that would have entailed flipping the CPU block so the inlet was on the right and I didn't want to do that because I wanted the EK logo to be upright. I've also been worried about restriction and flow at this point because I only have one DDC pump.
Hon


----------



## GrimDoctor

My build log has begun!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1536425/


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I appreciate the critique and im sure you could envision a better configuration with that than me, but I considered it both times I had my motherboard tray out, and I decided against it.
> 
> Its important to me to have subtle and clean design, and for the most part I like to balance between shortest routing possible and 90 degree angles with fittings because I do love an industrial like aesthetic. The 16mm 90degree angles were
> A given, but the for the mobo it seemed to require too much for what I aimed the build for. I don't think many people have as trained and I for acrylic tubing and angled fittings yet and im honestly extremely happy with this routing.
> 
> I called it Ultimatum because I wanted to go the absolute best I could possibly go, with both performance and aesthetics without compromising one for the other. Its really lacking origibality and flare, and a theme but thats ok. Ive seen so many builds that 8 really like (particularly singularities builds) and I did my best to mimic them. I seldomly saw configs like you suggested that I felt I could draw from, aside from Robocop which is a theme build in which that takes top priority, and the extra fittings and busy routing helped in that case.
> 
> I was actually going to replicate Robocop routing entirely but that would have entailed flipping the CPU block so the inlet was on the right and I didn't want to do that because *I wanted the EK logo to be upright*. I've also been worried about restriction and flow at this point because I only have one DDC pump.
> Hon


I flipped my CPU block and removed & rotated the EK logo. Now, it's on the upper left and right-side-up.


----------



## friskiest

Will a normal 360 flex mount work in mounting a radiator here?
I'm having a bit of hard time visualizing it.

Case is the M8 Reversed, and pardon the dust


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Will a normal 360 flex mount work in mounting a radiator here?
> I'm having a bit of hard time visualizing it.
> 
> Case is the M8 Reversed, and pardon the dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Correct me if I am wrong; hole spacing is different from rad fan spacing (15 to 25 mm).
It was not designed to accomodate a 360 rad there.

EDIT:

You mean a side mount or a flex-bay mount?

Maybe a "recessed" side mount could work...


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong; hole spacing is different from rad fan spacing (15 to 25 mm).
> It was not designed to accomodate a 360 rad there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You mean a side mount or a flex-bay mount?
> 
> Maybe a "recessed" side mount could work...


I'd like to mount a 360 rad there vertically, on the inside of the case.

Had thought that perhaps a flex mount could be used on the inside, without the 'mesh' cover for the flex mount.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong; hole spacing is different from rad fan spacing (15 to 25 mm).
> It was not designed to accomodate a 360 rad there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You mean a side mount or a flex-bay mount?
> 
> Maybe a "recessed" side mount could work...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to mount a 360 rad there vertically, on the inside of the case.
> 
> Had thought that perhaps a flex mount could be used on the inside, without the 'mesh' cover for the flex mount.
Click to expand...

None of the holes will line up. . . . Except for the one bracket you'd have to hang it from, . . . and then the main fan openings, except that 1, wouldn't line up either.

If you didn't care how ghetto it looked, or that it wouldn't be all that efficient, you could do it

The fan holes on the service side are on 140mm centers, in other words, they'd match up to a 280 or 420, the downside is that there isn't enough width for a 140 sized rad

You'd probably get excommunicated from the Owners Club for doing something that ghetto, . . lol

Darlene


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> None of the holes will line up. . . . Except for the one bracket you'd have to hang it from, . . . and then the main fan openings, except that 1, wouldn't line up either.
> 
> If you didn't care how ghetto it looked, or that it wouldn't be all that efficient, you could do it
> 
> The fan holes on the service side are on 140mm centers, in other words, they'd match up to a 280 or 420, the downside is that there isn't enough width for a 140 sized rad
> 
> You'd probably get excommunicated from the Owners Club for doing something that ghetto, . . lol
> 
> Darlene


I have no interest in ghettoing lol

I will find somewhere else for it!


----------



## IT Diva

Has anyone yet come up with enough four letter expletives to properly express the joys of installing Aquaeros in the flex bays . . . .









Especially with more than one of them . . . . . .

What a Pain ! . . . But I sure have it down to a science now . . .

Darlene


----------



## VSG

If you had a hard time fitting them as I did, then you probably had the first few ones made with the side mounts that were slightly off. Shoggy sent replacement parts that then made it smooth like butter.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you had a hard time fitting them as I did, then you probably had the first few ones made with the side mounts that were slightly off. Shoggy sent replacement parts that then made it smooth like butter.


Seems I recall something about them being a problem, and CL and AC each saying it was the other's issue. . . .

For anyone else who has fitment issues . . . .

I had to sharpen the 90 degree bend on the side plate tabs where they go under the screen, and also slot the holes so they slide in further for more side clearance.

Then I had to slot the holes in the flex bay brackets, to have more than one A6 align with the next one, as the A6 is also a bit higher than spec . .

Overall a major pain, but it's done now and they go in and out smooth as silk.

Darlene


----------



## VSG

Is silk smoother than butter then?


----------



## X-Nine

Actually, The poor design of the Aquaero's mount is the very reason we made these:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/

I don't think there was ever a blame game (not that I'm aware of), but it's evident that it was an issue with the mounts themselves (I tried shoving one into a Lian Li, that was even more fun). So, Jim and Kevin fixed that by making the non-conforming bracket mounts so that they could go in smoothly.

If Shoggy did send out new mounts, I sure didn't get one.


----------



## VSG

I had sent him a PM about this and that's when he sent over replacement mounts straight from Germany without any charge. He had said they had caught the error quickly but going by batches means there's still plenty of them with original owners.


----------



## IT Diva

Wooo Hoooooo . . . . .

The Diva Infinity Midplate turned out as awesome as I had hoped . . .













I finished putting the mirror back panel in the case, just need to cut the cable management holes tomorrow, and peel the protective film off.

Should really pop with the midplate all lit up



Darlene


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Mine shipped yesterday and I ordered it Dec 2n.d
> 
> The Cautious One


Thanks I have all of these radiators and Corsair fans sitting here waiting for a home. I decided on having them assemble it for me and I'll just pick up after work.








Make sure you post pictures of it?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Wooo Hoooooo . . . . .
> 
> The Diva Infinity Midplate turned out as awesome as I had hoped . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished putting the mirror back panel in the case, just need to cut the cable management holes tomorrow, and peel the protective film off.
> 
> Should really pop with the midplate all lit up
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Viva Las Diva!!!!


----------



## VSG

So, Darlene, when are you coming over to help "Pimp my build" as part of your new show on MTV?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So, Darlene, when are you coming over to help "Pimp my build" as part of your new show on MTV?


I live in the Islands, work in a casino, like a bright and colorful Caribbean décor, and hate dark, plain, or industrial looks.

Besides . . . I needed something to show off the power doors









Darlene


----------



## stickg1

I really like the attention to detail and craftiness in your builds. Very entertaining to view.


----------



## Posidon67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd do gunmetal exterior and black interior. Chicks dig two-tone cases. So do the Lab Chimps.


I have this same color combination on my new STH10,


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I live in the Islands, work in a casino, like a bright and colorful Caribbean décor, and hate dark, plain, or industrial looks.


I have a feeling you won't like my build then when I finally do it, since it will be somewhat more... industrial, with what I'm hoping will come across as raw power ^-^;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I have this same color combination on my new STH10,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love how th front vents have this ominous blackness to them, and how the window is all "I have the power to consume souls, feed me hardware!" kind of feel to it. Or maybe my imagination is in overdrive today.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I have this same color combination on my new STH10,


The gunmetal was my dream - this looks so raw, so cool. I got white because had no choice (second hand).


----------



## Ragsters

Can you guys give me a suggestion on what to change? I was thinking of swapping out the swiftech DDC heatsink with a white bitspower one. What else? Try to fit a 240 in the bottom?


----------



## GrimDoctor




----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*


Alright there Grimmy . . . . .

Now the real work fun can begin









Darlene


----------



## GrimDoctor

Only three of four rubber feet have washers. I'm guessing that's not right?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Every time I read that I instabtly think the words "I've discovered a plague that will kill all life on Azeroth!" .... Then get "nightmarish" flashes of slimes wiping the raid or chasing you around the room...


----------



## BazG

Wow Grimmy that was fast delivery man - Awesome WOW WOW







You only ordered it a few days ago.


----------



## BazG

Hey guys havent receaved my case yet but thought i link my build log and a pic of order









Cant wait to get started on the build but in the meantime there is allot of other items arriving and allot of prep work before the case assemble happens.









*[Build Log] CASELABS S8 with pedestal - SHOCKWAVE - X99 - I7 - Watercooled*



Stay Tuned More To Come


----------



## Wiz766

Question to an S3 owner. Looking into picking one up. Does is need a PSU mount bracket like my S8 did?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Question to an S3 owner. Looking into picking one up. Does is need a PSU mount bracket like my S8 did?


Technically the S8 doesn't need a PSU bracket. My S8 didn't have one and it was fine


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Technically the S8 doesn't need a PSU bracket. My S8 didn't have one and it was fine


I used mine for the longest time without but it seemed weird with a gap, so I bought one any ways.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I used mine for the longest time without but it seemed weird with a gap, so I bought one any ways.












But to answer you, i don't own an S3 but I own an S5 and it has the same gap under the PSU like the S8 has so it's probably a Mercury family design so I would expect the S3 to have it too.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to answer you, i don't own an S3 but I own an S5 and it has the same gap under the PSU like the S8 has so it's probably a Mercury family design so I would expect the S3 to have it too.


Yhanks, that is what I was thinking. Just emailed CL with a screen shot of my order for shipping







Doing my first mITX build soon.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yhanks, that is what I was thinking. Just emailed CL with a screen shot of my order for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my first mITX build soon.


Cool!

The more I do smaller builds (mATX and mITX) the more I like it. The challenge is bigger in terms of space usage


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> The more I do smaller builds (mATX and mITX) the more I like it. The challenge is bigger in terms of space usage


Yeah I am excited. I've done and mATX inside Parvum but just love the metal of CL, also this is just something small, no water.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah I am excited. I've done and mATX inside Parvum but just love the metal of CL, also this is just something small, no water.


I agree


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Question to an S3 owner. Looking into picking one up. Does is need a PSU mount bracket like my S8 did?


just to answer this: depends on the psu. My Cooler Master V550 didn't but the Seasonic M12II does. Latter isn't as rigid. I have one just in case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Technically the S8 doesn't need a PSU bracket. My S8 didn't have one and it was fine


I have a very large/long PSU, you think its safe to just hold it up by the screws?
Thermaltake TP 1475.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have a very large/long PSU, you think its safe to just hold it up by the screws?
> Thermaltake TP 1475.


The PSU I had in my S8 was an NZXT Hale90 v2 1200w which is 190mm so it's 10mm shorter then your PSU and it was screwed directly on the case without a bracket and I didn't feel any stress on the screws. The CL frame is quite thick









But if you feel more secure by adding the bracket it's all good too


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grumbachr*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to stop being a flake and actually decide on what i'm going to put inside it.


Hey - did you ever post a pic of the case after it arrived? You gots to post a pic so we can live vicariously








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> After 1 month, finally it arrived
> 
> Happy & excited.


Nice - but which one did you get?

Congrats to new members and repeat offenders:

@vlps5122
@Pheozero
@navynuke499
@CasP3r
@SortOfGrim
@nyk20z3
@macoi251
@Xclsyr
@StuttgartRob
@sociopath
@XNine
@MadHatter5045
@IT Diva
@psycho84
@iBored
@ALT F4
@crazysurfanz
@Posidon67
@smicha
@GrimDoctor

Let me know if I missed anyone


----------



## Wiz766

Just waiting for my shipping quote back to place the order and become a repeat


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The PSU I had in my S8 was an NZXT Hale90 v2 1200w which is 190mm so it's 10mm shorter then your PSU and it was screwed directly on the case without a bracket and I didn't feel any stress on the screws. The CL frame is quite thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you feel more secure by adding the bracket it's all good too


I'd probably feel better about the bracket, the only hesitation is international shipping prices - the cheapest is 3-4 times the cost of the bracket


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have to get my case to go to the Fedex location Near work. They need a signature. I think I might be able to scoop this up tom







Being that Ill have to sign for it... which I happily will.

The Cautious One


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'd probably feel better about the bracket, the only hesitation is international shipping prices - the cheapest is 3-4 times the cost of the bracket


Damn


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Damn


It was one thing I didn't know about and wasn't obvious to me so it probably would have happened even if I got the case directly from the CL website. Oh well I guess.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one thing I didn't know about and wasn't obvious to me so it probably would have happened even if I got the case directly from the CL website. Oh well I guess.
Click to expand...

Might not be a bad idea to have guys who own each of the case models to write up a short "Must Have Additions/ Accessories" list for that model. A little sorting and put the lists on the first page.

Then newbies like me, would have a good idea of what's fairly minimally required that doesn't actually come with the case but probably should have, or at least been more obvious that it didn't.

Darlene


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to have guys who own each of the case models to write up a short "Must Have Additions/ Accessories" list for that model. A little sorting and put the lists on the first page.
> 
> Then newbies like me, would have a good idea of what's fairly minimally required that doesn't actually come with the case but probably should have, or at least been more obvious that it didn't.
> 
> Darlene


Yes, I definitely second this idea.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to have guys who own each of the case models to write up a short "Must Have Additions/ Accessories" list for that model. A little sorting and put the lists on the first page.
> 
> Then newbies like me, would have a good idea of what's fairly minimally required that doesn't actually come with the case but probably should have, or at least been more obvious that it didn't.
> 
> Darlene


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yes, I definitely second this idea.


----------



## Panther Al

Third on this as well: Finally gonna bite the bullet and get one here shortly.


----------



## Wiz766

Guys, it happened. I am now a repeat CL offender







Got a gunmetal S3 to match her big sister Katie. Now to find a mother board.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Guys, it happened. I am now a repeat CL offender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a gunmetal S3 to match her big sister Katie. Now to find a mother board.
























Nice one. Build log?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. Build log?


For which? Katie has one, wasn't planning on doing one for the S3, its going to be on air and very simple...I think. Need a name for her. If people want a simple/air S3 log I can make one


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to have guys who own each of the case models to write up a short "Must Have Additions/ Accessories" list for that model. A little sorting and put the lists on the first page.
> 
> *Then newbies like me*, would have a good idea of what's fairly minimally required that doesn't actually come with the case but probably should have, or at least been more obvious that it didn't.
> 
> Darlene


Uhmmmmmmmmm, Newbies like you?

By the look of your builds, you are not quite a Newbie...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to answer you, i don't own an S3 but I own an S5 and it has the same gap under the PSU like the S8 has so it's probably a Mercury family design so I would expect the S3 to have it too.


My Merlin SM8 also has the gap. So I use the PSU support...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> For which? Katie has one, wasn't planning on doing one for the S3, its going to be on air and very simple...I think. Need a name for her. If people want a simple/air S3 log I can make one


Do it! Always nice to see build logs, even if they aren't the fanciest ones. Nice to see the passion in other people's logs - plus we don't see many aircooled caselabs cases posted


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Do it! Always nice to see build logs, even if they aren't the fanciest ones. Nice to see the passion in other people's logs - plus we don't see many aircooled caselabs cases posted


I will start one once I get the motherboard in the mail.


----------



## cyphon

My S5 just shipped! So pumped!

Delivery estimate isn't available yet, but I'm hoping it gets here by the weekend


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> My S5 just shipped! So pumped!
> 
> Delivery estimate isn't available yet, but I'm hoping it gets here by the weekend


Nice! Lucky you


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Nice! Lucky you


Lol thanks. Been killing me... Ordered first week in December lol


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Lol thanks. Been killing me... Ordered first week in December lol


Oh god. What color?
I just ordered a gunmetal S3 so 30 days and then shipping to a DPO AE is another 1/2 month...


----------



## X-Nine

PSU mounting brackets are really only for large PSUs. The larger ones, say 1000 watts and above, that is. I've done 850 watters no problem, even one 1,00 watter, but forget which model that was, without a bracket. The bracket is intended to give a little more rigidity to the chassis and support those long, heavy PSUs.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh god. What color?
> I just ordered a gunmetal S3 so 30 days and then shipping to a DPO AE is another 1/2 month...


I did 2-tone black and white.

In all fairness, caselabs did reach out and let me know it was going to be delayed a bit. Just glad it's on the way so I can really start my build


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I did 2-tone black and white.
> 
> In all fairness, caselabs did reach out and let me know it was going to be delayed a bit. Just glad it's on the way so I can really start my build


Yeah CL has great customer service and front what I know they are gaining popularity lately and been slammed!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> PSU mounting brackets are really only for large PSUs. The larger ones, say 1000 watts and above, that is. I've done 850 watters no problem, even one 1,00 watter, but forget which model that was, without a bracket. The bracket is intended to give a little more rigidity to the chassis and support those long, heavy PSUs.


Yeah I didn't realise, I have one of those big ones. Placed an order for one now and the SSI EEB so hopefully won't be too long. As I said earlier, wasn't clear that I may need it but all's well that ends well I guess.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah CL has great customer service and front what I know they are gaining popularity lately and been slammed!


I know my wait when I order will be even longer than averages at the time, but that's assuming that at that point they're still occasionally taking custom colour orders - then again, I'm saving up pennies nickels and dimes as I go so I can just outright order all the cases I want at once in order for the hit to the production line to be lower (gotta love it when you want 2-3 cases, all with similar colours, but in different arrangements). Of course, that's assuming that custom colours go on the main line, and not into a special area.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah CL has great customer service and front what I know they are gaining popularity lately and been slammed!
> 
> 
> 
> I know my wait when I order will be even longer than averages at the time, but that's assuming that at that point they're still occasionally taking custom colour orders - then again, I'm saving up pennies nickels and dimes as I go so I can just outright order all the cases I want at once in order for the hit to the production line to be lower (gotta love it when you want 2-3 cases, all with similar colours, but in different arrangements). Of course, that's assuming that custom colours go on the main line, and not into a special area.
Click to expand...

Production lead times are pretty heavy right now, but Jim is trying to get that under wraps soon so we can get those lead times back to normal.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production lead times are pretty heavy right now, but Jim is trying to get that under wraps soon so we can get those lead times back to normal.


Do you think that would effect my SSI EEB and PSU Bracket order?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production lead times are pretty heavy right now, but Jim is trying to get that under wraps soon so we can get those lead times back to normal.


This makes me sad, I have been putting off buying the S3 for so long... all I did was delay the inevitable. Oh well, I am excited


----------



## Georgey123

Even I get excited when I see people get their Cases for the first time. It really is like a second Christmas. Another revision (so far) of my SM8, still absolutely love this case.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1534960/build-log-caselabs-sm8-w-basement-black-silver-w-a-splash-of-orange-x99-5820k-980-classified-ek-goodness


----------



## Mega Man

@grim fyi although i use PSU brackets on all my cases i do so out of choice, i have NEVER neededit ( and some have held my second psu ( 1kw-1.6kw psus ) ) without it np ~


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @grim fyi although i use PSU brackets on all my cases i do so out of choice, i have NEVER neededit ( and some have held my second psu ( 1kw-1.6kw psus ) ) without it np ~


Thanks. I think personally I'd be more comfortable with a bracket. Looking to have this case for a very long time and cases like this aren't really about compromise.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Thanks. I think personally I'd be more comfortable with a bracket. Looking to have this case for a very long time and cases like this aren't really about compromise.


I am right there with you...*no compromise*. I bought one with my S3 for a tiny 650w Silverstone.


----------



## friskiest

I had no issue fitting an ax860i in my s3 without a bracket, there is no flex and four screws holds the unit very firmly.
I do get what you guys mean about it feeling wrong, which is why I have on for my m8.
Could easily have lived without that one too though


----------



## Posidon67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Thanks. I think personally I'd be more comfortable with a bracket. Looking to have this case for a very long time and cases like this aren't really about compromise.


I purchased the PSU bracket to use with my AX1200i but I didn't care for the way it blocked the air intake on the power supply.



Instead I cut a small block of foam rubber and placed it under the end of the PSU. It adds some extra support as well as absorb vibration.



Perhaps not as elegant a solution as the bracket, but I'm hoping it will do the job.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I purchased the PSU bracket to use with my AX1200i but I didn't care for the way it blocked the air intake on the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead I cut a small block of foam rubber and placed it under the end of the PSU. It adds some extra support as well as absorb vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not as elegant a solution as the bracket, but I'm hoping it will do the job.


Thanks for sharing those...now I think I jumped the gun with my order








Looked at the bottom of my PSU, did some measurements and it would cover my fan. I might have to contact them to see what I can do.

Man, I feel like such an ass...


----------



## Mega Man

that does not look right, i think the psu may be backwards ? idk though

i have no issues in my s3 with it and i am using a x750 also the same with m8 and th10


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I purchased the PSU bracket to use with my AX1200i but I didn't care for the way it blocked the air intake on the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead I cut a small block of foam rubber and placed it under the end of the PSU. It adds some extra support as well as absorb vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not as elegant a solution as the bracket, but I'm hoping it will do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing those...now I think I jumped the gun with my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at the bottom of my PSU, did some measurements and it would cover my fan. I might have to contact them to see what I can do.
> 
> Man, I feel like such an ass...
Click to expand...

For your S8?
That's a different case and psu bracket, the S8 bracket has a large cutout for the fan:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> For your S8?
> That's a different case and psu bracket, the S8 bracket has a large cutout for the fan:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/


I know he has a different one. It made me look and measure though and turns out it won't work for my PSU unless I want a strip of aluminium covering at least 10mm of the PSU intake. Making my own custom bracket/wedge might be better to make sure there are not flow issues.


----------



## Posidon67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that does not look right, i think the psu may be backwards ? idk though
> 
> i have no issues in my s3 with it and i am using a x750 also the same with m8 and th10


I thought about flipping the PSU but I really wanted the air flow from left to right through the top compartment.

Also the back of the power supply is really intended to be in that orientation.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> For your S8?
> That's a different case and psu bracket, the S8 bracket has a large cutout for the fan:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/
> 
> 
> 
> I know he has a different one. It made me look and measure though and turns out it won't work for my PSU unless I want a strip of aluminium covering at least 10mm of the PSU intake. Making my own custom bracket/wedge might be better to make sure there are not flow issues.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just had a look at your build log, that TT 1475w. is one big honkin' psu. Glad I did, I'm subbing, lol.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to have guys who own each of the case models to write up a short "Must Have Additions/ Accessories" list for that model. A little sorting and put the lists on the first page.
> 
> *Then newbies like me*, would have a good idea of what's fairly minimally required that doesn't actually come with the case but probably should have, or at least been more obvious that it didn't.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmmm, Newbies like you?
> 
> By the look of your builds, you are not quite a Newbie...
Click to expand...

That was sort of my point, . . . .

I'm not new to building, or even new to following Caselabs build logs, . . . .

But this was my first Caselabs case, and the learning curve is a bit steep when it comes to figuring out how things work together and what you might need to add to a new case to get you ready to go.

I think it took me 3 orders after the initial one to get everything I wanted . . . . a little because once the case was here I could know better how things would work out, but more so because I was still learning how all the bits worked together.

As an example, the little fan mount accessory bits to mount fans in the PSU side . . I didn't know I needed to get those extra, or actually that I needed them, until after I had the case order already placed.

The more time you spend on the site, the better you get at knowing exactly what you're seeing, and how it relates to the other items, but still that's not exactly fool proof for getting what you really need.

If someone did a short video for each case style, not each model, just each basic family, showing the accessory items and how they install or at least where they go and what you use them for, what items actually comes with the case, and what the majority of buyers get additionally along with the case, I bet most new buyers would have it pretty well nailed on their initial order.

For international buyers who have a lot tied up in shipping cost and waiting time, where shipping on smaller items after the main purchase would be more than the item itself, . . . having a short vid to help them get their initial order nailed just right would be awesome.

Darlene


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That was sort of my point, . . . .
> 
> I'm not new to building, or even new to following Caselabs build logs, . . . .
> 
> But this was my first Caselabs case, and the learning curve is a bit steep when it comes to figuring out how things work together and what you might need to add to a new case to get you ready to go.
> 
> I think it took me 3 orders after the initial one to get everything I wanted . . . . a little because once the case was here I could know better how things would work out, but more so because I was still learning how all the bits worked together.
> 
> As an example, the little fan mount accessory bits to mount fans in the PSU side . . I didn't know I needed to get those extra, or actually that I needed them, until after I had the case order already placed.
> 
> The more time you spend on the site, the better you get at knowing exactly what you're seeing, and how it relates to the other items, but still that's not exactly fool proof for getting what you really need.
> 
> If someone did a short video for each case style, showing the accessory items and how they install, what actually comes with the case, and what the majority of buyers get along with the case, I bet most new buyers would have it pretty well nailed on their initial order.
> 
> Darlene


I might revive my Youtube channel and at least do one for the S8


----------



## WeirdHarold

I ordered an S8 with a pedestal on Thursday and I can't wait to get it and put it together


----------



## Wiz766

Here is the start of my S3 log...now I must wait for the case
http://www.overclock.net/t/1536966/build-log-caselabs-s3-a-basic-with-no-name-yet-v1-0


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Is It Really Happening!!!

TCO


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is It Really Happening!!!
> 
> TCO


Lucky









How long did it take them to manufacture it before they shipped it? Mine still just says awaiting fulfillment


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take them to manufacture it before they shipped it? Mine still just says awaiting fulfillment


I think 20-25 days, more depending on some options like colour.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I think 20-25 days, more depending on some options like colour.


Yeah was just curious if that was a on the safe side estimate or if it was closer to the actual time frame. I've seen some Caselabs reviews and unboxings etc. where they were overjoyed because they got the case like 10 days after they ordered it, so I was hoping and dreaming maybe I'd get lucky too


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Yeah was just curious if that was a on the safe side estimate or if it was closer to the actual time frame. I've seen some Caselabs reviews and unboxings etc. where they were overjoyed because they got the case like 10 days after they ordered it, so I was hoping and dreaming maybe I'd get lucky too


I am not sure that will be happening at this moment, from what I know their production is backed up with a lot of orders


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I think 20-25 days, more depending on some options like colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah was just curious if that was a on the safe side estimate or if it was closer to the actual time frame. I've seen some Caselabs reviews and unboxings etc. where they were overjoyed because they got the case like 10 days after they ordered it, so I was hoping and dreaming maybe I'd get lucky too
Click to expand...

Right now, production lead times are as stated on the site, unfortunately. Jim is working on getting new machinery to speed up production to accommodate our exploding demand.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Right now, production lead times are as stated on the site, unfortunately. Jim is working on getting new machinery to speed up production to accommodate our exploding demand.


You guys need to stop being so good


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Right now, production lead times are as stated on the site, unfortunately. Jim is working on getting new machinery to speed up production to accommodate our exploding demand.


No worries, considering what I'm getting it's well worth the wait


----------



## Wiz766

CL is awesome


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Right now, production lead times are as stated on the site, unfortunately. Jim is working on getting new machinery to speed up production to accommodate our exploding demand.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to stop being so good
Click to expand...

I know right?! No plastic-fantastic here!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Right now, production lead times are as stated on the site, unfortunately. Jim is working on getting new machinery to speed up production to accommodate our exploding demand.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, considering what I'm getting it's well worth the wait
Click to expand...

I appreciate your candor, however, we'd still like to be able to get our gear out to you patient folks as quickly as possible. Nobody likes waiting. Especially for something they are so fond of.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> CL is awesome


And we'll continue to be awesome because our community is awesome!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is It Really Happening!!!
> 
> TCO


But, it's not there yet! And will seem like Soooooooooooo Loooooooong....

I know, I was going crazy waiting for my pot to boil!!!

Please take your time and let's have a nice CaseLabs Strip Tease! Take photos please...


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> But, it's not there yet! And will seem like Soooooooooooo Loooooooong....
> 
> I know, I was going crazy waiting for my pot to boil!!!
> 
> Please take your time and let's have a nice CaseLabs Strip Tease! Take photos please...


Even better how about a video


----------



## Deepblue77

The clone wars have begun. First thermal take and now in win http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> The clone wars have begun. First thermal take and now in win http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


Wow, some of that is uncanny! I think INWIN are safe but it must be cutting it close if there are copyrights on anything there...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Wow, some of that is uncanny! I think INWIN are safe but it must be cutting it close if there are copyrights on anything there...


That is crazy how close to matching the S3/5/8 line up that is. Sad for Inwin that they have to steal. Kudos to CL for driving such inovation.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take them to manufacture it before they shipped it? Mine still just says awaiting fulfillment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> But, it's not there yet! And will seem like Soooooooooooo Loooooooong....
> 
> I know, I was going crazy waiting for my pot to boil!!!
> 
> Please take your time and let's have a nice CaseLabs Strip Tease! Take photos please...





The Video Might Happen









TCO


----------



## Deepblue77

I think it's good that there will be some competition in the high end market and it was bound to happen given the high demand that caselabs has been experiencing. The real question is when will there be competition on price. You have to think that someone could mass produce a modular case like CL and sell it for less than the current market price.

P.s. What are the odds that caselabs accessories fit the In win? That would make it even more popular as it would still be customizable.


----------



## Diffident

I so desperately want a Case Labs case.







Hopefully I can get one with my tax refund...but then, I do need a new mattress...hmmmm....new mattress or new case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Video Might Happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Awesome! Congrats man, I'm just as excited about you opening yours!

On a side note, I messed up my order but the guys at Caselabs sorted it with absolute minimum fuss. Outstanding. Thank you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I so desperately want a Case Labs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get one with my tax refund...but then, I do need a new mattress...hmmmm....new mattress or new case.


I have a better solution: Buy a TX10, use one side for a system, sleep in the other!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I have a better solution: Buy a TX10, use one side for a system, sleep in the other!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Video Might Happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


*Take it off! Take it off!*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I have a better solution: Buy a TX10, use one side for a system, sleep in the other!


that is possible I know for sure. I also have a couple families of midgets living in my pedestals..


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> that is possible I know for sure. I also have a couple families of midgets living in my pedestals..


























I knew you would comment on this


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would comment on this


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I think it's good that there will be some competition in the high end market and it was bound to happen given the high demand that caselabs has been experiencing. The real question is when will there be competition on price. You have to think that someone could mass produce a modular case like CL and sell it for less than the current market price.
> 
> P.s. What are the odds that caselabs accessories fit the In win? That would make it even more popular as it would still be customizable.


competition absolutely

carbon copy is theft.

i think it is sad and pathetic


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> competition absolutely
> 
> carbon copy is theft.
> 
> i think it is sad and pathetic


I agree and I'll stick with my CL chassis, as far as I know it is the best, the original. The customer service is un rivaled and the best part...MADE IN MURICA!


----------



## Mega Man

did you notice they didnt even bother to weld the corners ?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Im In!









TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Im In!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Oh Baby! More! More!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Oh Baby! More! More!


Come To the Build Log







And Ill Show you More

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Oh Baby! More! More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come To the Build Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ill Show you More
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Go for it Mike . . . . .

That's better than going to the VIP room at the gentleman's club









Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Go for it Mike . . . . .
> 
> That's better than going to the VIP room at the gentleman's club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Ima start slapping parts in the case so I can free up some space in my Apartment.









TCO


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I agree and I'll stick with my CL chassis, as far as I know it is the best, the original. The customer service is un rivaled and the best part...MADE IN MURICA!


Couldnt have said it any better!

and Seattle FTW!

(Tacoma bruh here)


----------



## grumbachr

So I finally took a few pictures.
My build is a few months old and I will have a few things I'd like to do but wanted to get past the holidays before I start spending on a few luxuries. I did finally get around to pulling off the protective paper on the window so I took a few pictures to post here.

Plans for the near future;

- Get the cabling cleaned up.
- Water cool the video card (if only it didn't have that annoying coil whine)
- Add more bling, get a bit more wow factor into it.
- maybe upgrade the water pump to something more quiet.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know if the bottom accessory mount for the Sm8 fit under the PSU without the PSU mount. I want to buy a 120×4 bottom accessory mount for my sm8.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I have a better solution: Buy a TX10, use one side for a system, sleep in the other!


LOL







I was thinking more like a SMA8.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> The clone wars have begun. First thermal take and now in win http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


I was wondering when either you or Kevin was going to comment on this. I really hope In Win doesn't take the next step with this and end it where it is. I almost feel that doing what they did in a huge show like this was on purpose to almost say that they can compete with the best and that they could do it too. My two cents.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


That's Pretty Nasty. I am actually sorry to see the resemblance to y'alls creation you know? Wow.









The Cautious one


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Can I Slap the Siggy on Now? @stren 

Im All In!

TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Can I Slap the Siggy on Now? @stren
> 
> Im All In!
> 
> TCO


Hey!! That's going to be my case/color combo!!!







You must have great taste


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Hey!! That's going to be my case/color combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have great taste


You Serious? You went with White/ Gunmetal too? I did it because I wanted a white interior for the reflections of colours and lights and the gunmetal because I touch things a lot. Im not dirty.... but I am a man you know?










TCO


----------



## Deepblue77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


On the bright side, you have arguably achieved Apple status where other companies seek to emulate your wonderful designs. I am an sm8 owner and I am likely going to buy an m8 as well. I am willing to pay more to support a family run business that manufactures in America and I bet that your current consumers feel the same. If their quality is not up to your standards, their cases could serve as a gateway to yours. I bet that is what thermal take will be, an option for people with less money that holds them over until they have more disposable income.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> On the bright side, you have arguably achieved Apple status where other companies seek to emulate your wonderful designs. I am an sm8 owner and I am likely going to buy an m8 as well. *I am willing to pay more to support a family run business that manufactures in America* and I bet that your current consumers feel the same. If their quality is not up to your standards, their cases could serve as a gateway to yours. I bet that is what thermal take will be, an option for people with less money that holds them over until they have more disposable income.


This is So Beautifull.

The Cautious ONe + Rep Sir.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Does anyone know if the bottom accessory mount for the Sm8 fit under the PSU without the PSU mount. I want to buy a 120×4 bottom accessory mount for my sm8.


From the look of it yes but let me find my acc. mounting plate and I will check it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I not going to comment on this publicly except to say that if they do move forward, it would be disappointing and seemingly beneath both OverClockers UK and In Win. Competition is a good thing and we welcome it, but you need to come to the table with new ideas. That drives everyone to do more and the community is better for it. A lot of time, effort and expense goes into coming up with new designs. Simply cloning them without adding anything ultimately hurts the community because it stifles innovation. In the end, it will be up to the individual if that is acceptable or not.


Amen to that Jim


----------



## GrimDoctor

Colour and metallic match success!


----------



## VSG

Nicely done.

Regarding the In Win case, I am going to see what the OcUK forum members think.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Does anyone know if the bottom accessory mount for the Sm8 fit under the PSU without the PSU mount. I want to buy a 120×4 bottom accessory mount for my sm8.


Yes Sir







I just happen to have an SM8 that I have apart to reverse the orientation. So what the heck I also have an accessory mount.

Using 24 weight printing paper as shim stock this is what I found...






Yes, it will fit with 0.0394" clearance... Is that close enough?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to have an SM8 that I have apart to reverse the orientation. So what the heck I also have an accessory mount.
> 
> Using 24 weight printing paper as shim stock this is what I found...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will fit with 0.0394" clearance... Is that close enough?


That's crazy! Thank you so much! +rep


----------



## GrimDoctor

Does anyone own the standard motherboard tray and the SSI EEB motherboard tray?
I am wondering if the stealth SSD mount on the bottom is the same and the standard one can be used on the SSI EEB one?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Does anyone own the standard motherboard tray and the SSI EEB motherboard tray?
> I am wondering if the stealth SSD mount on the bottom is the same and the standard one can be used on the SSI EEB one?


I have both, the SSI EEB tray has a longer stealth mount tray, to reach the end of the longer tray.
It extends just past the additional cable cutouts on the tray, to the front edge.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I have both, the SSI EEB tray has a longer stealth mount tray, to reach the end of the longer tray.
> It extends just past the additional cable cutout on the tray, to the front edge.


So the standard one won't mount to it?


----------



## DerComissar

Well, it would be too short to reach the edge of the longer tray.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well, it would be too short to reach the edge of the longer tray.


Ok, thanks for the info







+ to you!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well, it would be too short to reach the edge of the longer tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + to you!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I have both, the SSI EEB tray has a longer stealth mount tray, to reach the end of the longer tray.
> It extends just past the additional cable cutouts on the tray, to the front edge.


Obvious question time: can one fit more hard drives to the longer tray?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to have an SM8 that I have apart to reverse the orientation. So what the heck I also have an accessory mount.
> 
> Using 24 weight printing paper as shim stock this is what I found...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will fit with 0.0394" clearance... Is that close enough?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That's crazy! Thank you so much! +rep


@JourneymanMike, you're the man!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @JourneymanMike, you're the man!!


Thanks Akira. Thanks again Journeyman Mike.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I have both, the SSI EEB tray has a longer stealth mount tray, to reach the end of the longer tray.
> It extends just past the additional cable cutouts on the tray, to the front edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious question time: can one fit more hard drives to the longer tray?
Click to expand...

Here's a photo of my extended tray:


The extended tray has two extra rectangular slots at the front of the tray, beside the cable cut-out.
However, it has the same number of drive mounting holes (24) as the regular tray.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Here's a photo of my extended tray:
> 
> 
> The extended tray has two extra rectangular slots at the front of the tray, beside the cable cut-out.
> However, it has the same number of drive mounting holes (24) as the regular tray.


Good to know, and many thanks for the picture! So there's the same amount of mounting holes, but more options for cable routing and potentially modding in one's own additional mounting ^-^


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know, and many thanks for the picture! So there's the same amount of mounting holes, but more options for cable routing and potentially modding in one's own additional mounting ^-^


Yeah, the SSI-EEB drive mount tray is just a bit longer than the ATX versions drive tray.
Not a lot of difference, but a bit of extra space to play with.


----------



## cyphon

S5 is here!!! I went ahead and built it up, but am waiting for tomorrow to take pics so I have decent light. My house has a lot of windows and not many lights so I get bright days and dark nights, lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> S5 is here!!! I went ahead and built it up, but am waiting for tomorrow to take pics so I have decent light. My house has a lot of windows and not many lights so I get bright days and dark nights, lol


Sounds like a Dream









TCO


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> S5 is here!!! I went ahead and built it up, but am waiting for tomorrow to take pics so I have decent light. My house has a lot of windows and not many lights so I get bright days and dark nights, lol


Nice Nice Great Case - Waiting is so hard LOL


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Here's a photo of my extended tray:
> 
> 
> The extended tray has two extra rectangular slots at the front of the tray, beside the cable cut-out.
> However, it has the same number of drive mounting holes (24) as the regular tray.


Thanks so much for sharing this pictures as it has given me a look at how my Res is going to sit next to this and place my SSD,s thanks mate.


----------



## Panther Al

Right now I am trying to decide to I put my existing computer under water, most of which would go to waste when I build my next system over next winter, or instead, start buying parts for that system now one at a time, and moving my existing system into a Caselabs case and slowly add bits and pieces...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Right now I am trying to decide to I put my existing computer under water, most of which would go to waste when I build my next system over next winter, or instead, start buying parts for that system now one at a time, and moving my existing system into a Caselabs case and slowly add bits and pieces...


Go for the CaseLabs ASAP, or sooner, and put that under water!


----------



## Panther Al

Thats the way I am thinking. If I do, it will be the S8.


----------



## JourneymanMike

That's an excellent choice!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Ordered an S8 just over a week ago, can't wait for it to arrive and I also say go for it!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Right now I am trying to decide to I put my existing computer under water, most of which would go to waste when I build my next system over next winter, or instead, start buying parts for that system now one at a time, and moving my existing system into a Caselabs case and slowly add bits and pieces...


buy the CL chassis now


----------



## seross69

yes buy CL NOW BUY 2 NOW!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

This is more of an inside joke, but hey it seems to fit...

You want steam bun case? You buy it nao, pay through phone!!

...Funny things that happen when you call the chinese market to make sure they still had steam buns for sale because you couldn't remember what time they shut down the steamers...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BazG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Here's a photo of my extended tray:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extended tray has two extra rectangular slots at the front of the tray, beside the cable cut-out.
> However, it has the same number of drive mounting holes (24) as the regular tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this pictures as it has given me a look at how my Res is going to sit next to this and place my SSD,s thanks mate.
Click to expand...

SHOCKWAVE is looking to be a fine build.


----------



## methebest

I have a question about the S8.

Basically I am wanting to Have 2 360mm rads in push/pull in the top, while having a 240mm rad on the mount next to the flex bays, It's obviously not possible with the standard top so I'm wondering if it would be possible with the extended top? Rads would be 35mm so would need 85mm clearance.
Though worst case scenario i could just run the left rad with 5 fans.

Thanks


----------



## GrimDoctor

She's shaping up a little at a time!



I love this case!


----------



## Archer206

Wow, that's beautifull, how is the cryorig cooler?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer206*
> 
> Wow, that's beautifull, how is the cryorig cooler?


Thank you squire! It's going well. I haven't got my fans yet but on an open bench ish setup I'm getting 4.5GHz on my i4770k which is promising. I'll wait for my fans to push it a little more








The build log is coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## Archer206

Very cool sir! I've subscribed to your log


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer206*
> 
> Very cool sir! I've subscribed to your log


Hehe thanks. All this interest, the pressure is on








Nah, I like pressure anyway, I usually do better lol...well, sports and racing anyway


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Ordered an S8 just over a week ago, can't wait for it to arrive and I also say go for it!


Welcome to the Club


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BazG*
> 
> Welcome to the Club


Thank you very much


----------



## stl drifter

Quick Question guys.Can I order an SSI EEB tray for an M8?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Quick Question guys.Can I order an SSI EEB tray for an M8?


Maybe one of the guys from CaseLabs will have a more favorable answer for you but since the spot next to the SSI-EEB on the compatibility chart for the M8 on their site just has a dash next to it I'm going to guess no they don't make a different motherboard tray for it. For example other cases that have the SSI-EEB as and option it say SSI-EEB Option: yes, or SSI-EEB Option: Contact Us.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Wanted to Show a little about the SMA8 in person for anyone who might need it. Will get more if yall want. Waiting on a paycheck to get my crucial parts (Ram, MOBO, GPUS, SCREEN)




The Cautious One

Painted the Radiators (Again) And will let them sit this time for 24Hrs before I move them around.


----------



## Mega Man

i finally found a crimper for usb 3.0 pins

took a while to find one i trust and like !! finally i have my 4x7970s installed in my m8/8350

dear god the all black look is amazing !

next step i need to make power cables ~~~

this build is going so slow but it is looking better and better,

i have a long way to grow on making it look perfect but one step at a time


----------



## longroadtrip

Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Mega Man

haha


----------



## cyphon

Still sorting through all the pictures I took and getting them ready, but here is one of the new s5. Loving the case so far


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i finally found a crimper for usb 3.0 pins
> 
> took a while to find one i trust and like !! finally i have my 4x7970s installed in my m8/8350
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> dear god the all black look is amazing !
> 
> next step i need to make power cables ~~~
> 
> this build is going so slow but it is looking better and better,
> 
> i have a long way to grow on making it look perfect but one step at a time


Care to share what crimper that is?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I flipped my CPU block and removed & rotated the EK logo. Now, it's on the upper left and right-side-up.


I don't know if someone's said this but you do know that those logos are pretty easy to remove and mount upside down, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Actually, The poor design of the Aquaero's mount is the very reason we made these:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> 
> I don't think there was ever a blame game (not that I'm aware of), but it's evident that it was an issue with the mounts themselves (I tried shoving one into a Lian Li, that was even more fun). So, Jim and Kevin fixed that by making the non-conforming bracket mounts so that they could go in smoothly.
> 
> If Shoggy did send out new mounts, I sure didn't get one.


Interesting. I was able to mount my Aquareo 6 with almost no effort with standard brackets. It was a bit tight for one screw but it worked out.

Now I'm gonna read 200 replies in this thread.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> PSU mounting brackets are really only for large PSUs. The larger ones, say 1000 watts and above, that is. I've done 850 watters no problem, even one 1,00 watter, but forget which model that was, without a bracket. The bracket is intended to give a little more rigidity to the chassis and support those long, heavy PSUs.


Huh. I had my AX1200i without bracket with no problems at all. It's really thick aluminium.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Huh. I had my AX1200i without bracket with no problems at all. It's really thick aluminium.


I'm glad to hear this as I'm going to mount my 1200i in my S8 pedestal and that mount in the pictures is on it's side so the bracket wont work for me.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> I don't know if someone's said this but you do know that those logos are pretty easy to remove and mount upside down, right?


*
"Originally Posted by 1911Savage

I flipped my CPU block and removed & rotated the EK logo. Now, it's on the upper left and right-side-up."*

I don't know if you quoted the wrong post or what but that is what I said that I did.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha


Yay another reverse layout user!


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> *
> "Originally Posted by 1911Savage
> 
> I flipped my CPU block and removed & rotated the EK logo. Now, it's on the upper left and right-side-up."*
> 
> I don't know if you quoted the wrong post or what but that is what I said that I did.


Ahahaha. Sorry. I really need to learn how to read. I missed the part about rotating the EK logo. Nice!


----------



## Wiz766

7 days down 23 to go for the order...Waiting is killing me


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> 7 days down 23 to go for the order...Waiting is killing me


Oh man. I waited 45.

TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh man. I waited 45.
> 
> TCO


Was the 45 for fulfillment and shipping?


----------



## Kimir

The waiting time is totally worth it, don't focus on that, think how you are going to put everything together beforehand, save some hassle when it's here.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Was the 45 for fulfillment and shipping?


Yessir. But I did order during the holidays








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The waiting time is totally worth it, don't focus on that, think how you are going to put everything together beforehand, save some hassle when it's here.


Kimir is right. Just get ready for the love of the Company.









The Cautious ONe


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The waiting time is totally worth it, don't focus on that, think how you are going to put everything together beforehand, save some hassle when it's here.


I already own an S8 so I know I love them. Just wondering. Ill be looking around 45 then too with shipping


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Actually, The poor design of the Aquaero's mount is the very reason we made these:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> 
> I don't think there was ever a blame game (not that I'm aware of), but it's evident that it was an issue with the mounts themselves (I tried shoving one into a Lian Li, that was even more fun). So, Jim and Kevin fixed that by making the non-conforming bracket mounts so that they could go in smoothly.
> 
> If Shoggy did send out new mounts, I sure didn't get one.


I'm having this same issue with Aquacomputer's Aquabay. I got the short dual bay device mounts but they're not long enough and super tight. I'll try the nonconforming ones next; they *look* a little longer in the picture.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh man. I waited 45.
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Was the 45 for fulfillment and shipping?


And here I thought 20-25 days was bad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i finally found a crimper for usb 3.0 pins
> 
> took a while to find one i trust and like !! finally i have my 4x7970s installed in my m8/8350
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> dear god the all black look is amazing !
> 
> next step i need to make power cables ~~~
> 
> this build is going so slow but it is looking better and better,
> 
> i have a long way to grow on making it look perfect but one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what crimper that is?
Click to expand...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111450019573?nav=SEARCH

I got the pad-11 and pad-13 ( it came with both Jaws. )


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> And here I thought 20-25 days was bad


Patience is a Virtue My friend

TCO


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Patience is a Virtue My friend
> 
> TCO


No don't get me wrong for what I'm getting I'm more than happy to wait, and I ordered it when I did knowing how long it would take so that I could finish deciding on components for the build and order them so that I could test them before the case arrives. I'm just excited and that makes it hard to wait


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I waited that long for my *1st* case. I had never even touched or smelled on Before!

I got my USB piece from Caselabs and one of the connections is bent (the female of the USB) you think I could just use a needlenose and bend it back flush?

THe Cautious ONe


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I waited that long for my *1st* case. I had never even touched or smelled on Before!
> 
> I got my USB piece from Caselabs and one of the connections is bent (the female of the USB) you think I could just use a needlenose and bend it back flush?
> 
> THe Cautious ONe


I'd probably very carefully try if it were mine


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Yay another reverse layout user!


And yet another reverse layout user...




And here's the problem...



Can you say cable management?


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm sorry if this has been asked before. I'm about to take the plunge to order the S3. I've figured out what all the options are but what is the 5/16 nut option? If it isn't needed then I wouldn't mind saving the 5$.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> And yet another reverse layout user...
> 
> And here's the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say cable management?


That's how my builds used to look because I would be to excited to get it all hooked up and working and I wouldn't pay any attention to cable management or proper routing saying I can come back and do that later







Which I think we all know would NEVER happen! Now I force myself to take my time putting it all together so that it's all exactly where and how I want it from the start.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i finally found a crimper for usb 3.0 pins
> 
> took a while to find one i trust and like !! finally i have my 4x7970s installed in my m8/8350
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> dear god the all black look is amazing !
> 
> next step i need to make power cables ~~~
> 
> this build is going so slow but it is looking better and better,
> 
> i have a long way to grow on making it look perfect but one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what crimper that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111450019573?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I got the pad-11 and pad-13 ( it came with both Jaws. )
Click to expand...

Rep you very much


----------



## Mega Man

@DRT-Maverick
i love reverse ! i have had it since i got my m8 !~
@Unicr0nhunter

np just be careful very easy to pinch wire too hard i have learned, much prefer my mdpc one but for all the ones that the mdpc one does not do this works just fine ( i also have an amp ratchet crimper for the mate"n"lok ( fat 4 pins ) that works great with 16ga !! )


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> That's how my builds used to look because I would be to excited to get it all hooked up and working and I wouldn't pay any attention to cable management or proper routing saying I can come back and do that later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I think we all know would NEVER happen! Now I force myself to take my time putting it all together so that it's all exactly where and how I want it from the start.


Your absolutely right! I even started overclocking!

Now I've shut it down and I'm working on cable management...









Edit: Back to the laptop...


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Your absolutely right! I even started overclocking!
> 
> Now I've shut it down and I'm working on cable management...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Back to the laptop...


I know that feeling, this time last year my main rig went down and life was so busy last year that out came the laptop and away went my rig







Things finally calmed down enough that I had time to figure out what went wrong in September







Almost a year on my laptop, good thing it's a decent one that I could still game on or it would have been really bad. Now I'm thinking of getting a new graphics card for my new build so that I don't have to use the laptop while I get the card moved from my current rig and into the new cooling loop etc.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked before. I'm about to take the plunge to order the S3. I've figured out what all the options are but what is the 5/16 nut option? If it isn't needed then I wouldn't mind saving the 5$.


That's the optional 5/16 nut-driver:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-inch-nut-driver/
Which you may or may not need, depending if you have your own. I just used a 1/4 drive 5/16 socket with a short extension and ratchet.


----------



## protzman

Hey, I got a S3 like the week they came out in the time referred to as 'Dark Grey' color. I water cooled it originally but finally scrapped it for air because it was too crammed imo. Now im thinking of water cooling again, but might get a pedestal. I know the color is now called gun metal grey, but is it a different color from the original one? thx


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey, I got a S3 like the week they came out in the time referred to as 'Dark Grey' color. I water cooled it originally but finally scrapped it for air because it was too crammed imo. Now im thinking of water cooling again, but might get a pedestal. I know the color is now called gun metal grey, but is it a different color from the original one? thx


Completely different color. We announced last year that the dark gray was being discontinued as the manufacturer of that color could not provide reliable results in every single batch. This caused a lot of repaint work which is unacceptable, so we discontinued it's use. You'll have to email [email protected] to see if we still have any left to do a pedestal.


----------



## protzman

but even if you do seems like it wont necessarily match since you said it was unreliable. well this stinks


----------



## ALT F4

I think I did it backwards








http://www.overclock.net/t/1538049/build-log-caselabs-sth10-x99-rampage-v-extreme-intel-i7-5960x
Any of you care to give me some feedback or a suggestion please do


----------



## SynchroSCP

Whats the time to ship now if I were to order a pedestal for my Mercury S5?


----------



## X-Nine

Best asking [email protected] since they're right there in the Lab they can answer that better than anyone.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey, I got a S3 like the week they came out in the time referred to as 'Dark Grey' color. I water cooled it originally but finally scrapped it for air because it was too crammed imo. Now im thinking of water cooling again, but might get a pedestal. I know the color is now called gun metal grey, but is it a different color from the original one? thx


We do still have the dark gray powder. A while back we finally figured out what was causing the problem with the inconsistent color. The powder does not fluidized as well as it should when making its way through the powder coating gun. You can think of it like not shaking a spray can prior to using it. The fix was to use really small batches of powder and then the color comes out pretty good. I would say it's between a 95-100% color match.


----------



## transcendent12

Just finished my first WC build using Caselabs SM5...I think I did...ok. Tbh the colour scheme was a bit eclectic as I just choose some things I thought would be interesting, it doesn't always work but I didn't want to have the standard black / red! It's 95% done.

Acrylic tubing isn't 100% straight, and is complete hand bent using only straight compression fittings. I didn't want to commit to buying loads of expensive angles etc when I didn't know how many I needed:

Let me know what you guys things or if there are any improvements I should consider.

Specs:

Case: Caselabs SM5 gunmetal exterior, black interior
PSU: Corsair AX760i
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene VII
CPU: i7 4790K 4.65GHz @ 1.28V
RAM: 2x8b Gskill Trident 2400MHz 10-12-12 @ 2420mhz or something insignficant
GFX: MSI Geforce GTX 970 4g
Storage: 256GB Samsung 850pro OS drive, 1TB Western digital black single platter for non SSD priority programs, 4TB Western digital green for infrequent access storage.

CPU Cooler: EKWB Supremacy Evo
VGA Cooler: EKWB GTX970 TF5
Radiators: 1x 120.3 AlphaCool XT45, 1x 120.2 AlphaCool XT45 (all intake, top configured as pull, front as push)
Fans: 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP-14, 3 x Corsair SP120, 1 x AF120
Pump: Aquacomputer D5 Pump
Reservoir: Aquacomputer whole modular aqualis stuff - damn confusing... top with LED mounts, glass cylinder
Fittings: Straight EKWB HDC fittings
Tubing: e22 tubing

Cable management: LutroO Telios Black / Dark red/ Darkred+black/ Purple heatshrinkless

Extras: Aquaero 5 LT mounted behind to control fans: Not there at the moment, broke needs RMA which is why i'm using motherboard headers.

things to be added: NZXT Huehueheuhuehuehue--gonna see if it helps. Will cut the thing in half cause taking up a full depth 5.25 inch drive is stupid.


----------



## dubldwn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *transcendent12*
> 
> Just finished my first WC build using Caselabs SM5...I think I did...ok. Tbh the colour scheme was a bit eclectic as I just choose some things I thought would be interesting, it doesn't always work but I didn't want to have the standard black / red! It's 95% done.
> 
> Acrylic tubing isn't 100% straight, and is complete hand bent using only straight compression fittings. I didn't want to commit to buying loads of expensive angles etc when I didn't know how many I needed:
> 
> Let me know what you guys things or if there are any improvements I should consider.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Caselabs SM5 gunmetal exterior, black interior
> PSU: Corsair AX760i
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene VII
> CPU: i7 4790K 4.65GHz @ 1.28V
> RAM: 2x8b Gskill Trident 2400MHz 10-12-12 @ 2420mhz or something insignficant
> GFX: MSI Geforce GTX 970 4g
> Storage: 256GB Samsung 850pro OS drive, 1TB Western digital black single platter for non SSD priority programs, 4TB Western digital green for infrequent access storage.
> 
> CPU Cooler: EKWB Supremacy Evo
> VGA Cooler: EKWB GTX970 TF5
> Radiators: 1x 120.3 AlphaCool XT45, 1x 120.2 AlphaCool XT45 (all intake, top configured as pull, front as push)
> Fans: 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP-14, 3 x Corsair SP120, 1 x AF120
> Pump: Aquacomputer D5 Pump
> Reservoir: Aquacomputer whole modular aqualis stuff - damn confusing... top with LED mounts, glass cylinder
> Fittings: Straight EKWB HDC fittings
> Tubing: e22 tubing
> 
> Cable management: LutroO Telios Black / Dark red/ Darkred+black/ Purple heatshrinkless
> 
> Extras: Aquaero 5 LT mounted behind to control fans: Not there at the moment, broke needs RMA which is why i'm using motherboard headers.






That bend from the res to the rad is crazy tight.


----------



## X-Nine

If that's your first watercooled build, them hats off to you, sir! Nicely done. My first WC build was a nightmare, lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *transcendent12*


wow, sick bends indeed!









--

The S5 is teasing me..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *transcendent12*
> 
> Just finished my first WC build using Caselabs SM5...I think I did...ok. Tbh the colour scheme was a bit eclectic as I just choose some things I thought would be interesting, it doesn't always work but I didn't want to have the standard black / red! It's 95% done.
> 
> Acrylic tubing isn't 100% straight, and is complete hand bent using only straight compression fittings. I didn't want to commit to buying loads of expensive angles etc when I didn't know how many I needed:
> 
> Let me know what you guys things or if there are any improvements I should consider.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Caselabs SM5 gunmetal exterior, black interior
> PSU: Corsair AX760i
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene VII
> CPU: i7 4790K 4.65GHz @ 1.28V
> RAM: 2x8b Gskill Trident 2400MHz 10-12-12 @ 2420mhz or something insignficant
> GFX: MSI Geforce GTX 970 4g
> Storage: 256GB Samsung 850pro OS drive, 1TB Western digital black single platter for non SSD priority programs, 4TB Western digital green for infrequent access storage.
> 
> CPU Cooler: EKWB Supremacy Evo
> VGA Cooler: EKWB GTX970 TF5
> Radiators: 1x 120.3 AlphaCool XT45, 1x 120.2 AlphaCool XT45 (all intake, top configured as pull, front as push)
> Fans: 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP-14, 3 x Corsair SP120, 1 x AF120
> Pump: Aquacomputer D5 Pump
> Reservoir: Aquacomputer whole modular aqualis stuff - damn confusing... top with LED mounts, glass cylinder
> Fittings: Straight EKWB HDC fittings
> Tubing: e22 tubing
> 
> Cable management: LutroO Telios Black / Dark red/ Darkred+black/ Purple heatshrinkless
> 
> Extras: Aquaero 5 LT mounted behind to control fans: Not there at the moment, broke needs RMA which is why i'm using motherboard headers.
> 
> things to be added: NZXT Huehueheuhuehuehue--gonna see if it helps. Will cut the thing in half cause taking up a full depth 5.25 inch drive is stupid.









What brand of beer do you use for cooling...


----------



## transcendent12

haha, thanks everyone. I'm happy my build is met with approval =D

As for beer, I'm more partial towards cider, but cheers anyway!

(the coolant is EKWB Clear Mix, could have used distilled but figured some anti algae/corrosion can't be a bad idea either)


----------



## dubldwn

Count me in.

It's been said a thousand times but I'll say it again. Exceptional packaging, exquisitely machined, amazing finish, and not a scratch on her. I'm absolutely delighted, and putting her together was a hoot.


----------



## X-Nine

And the happiness of receiving a Case Labs case keeps spreading! Gives me warm fuzzies every time someone gets one for the first (or event he fourth) time!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> And the happiness of receiving a Case Labs case keeps spreading! Gives me warm fuzzies every time someone gets one for the first (or event he fourth) time!


Its our pleasure @XNine




TCO


----------



## FrancisJF

Hmmm....X99 for my SM5 or get S5 with pedestal? Can't decide what to get.


----------



## SortOfGrim

S5, FrancisJF, or both cause 1 pc just isn't enough


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> S5, FrancisJF, or both cause 1 pc just isn't enough


I wish I could do both but have funds for either one of them.


----------



## Mega Man

Buy half of each (I recommend the right side. ... I mean who wants the wrong? )


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Buy half of each (I recommend the right side. ... I mean who wants the wrong? )


I'm leaning towards S5 with pedestal then get skylake CPU when it releases. Sounds good?


----------



## Anfs

Hi all
I'm seriously looking at the case labs magnum th10a case and have a few questions if someone could please help me out.
Are the mounts for radiators and hard rives included standard or do you have to purchase these separately as I have about 5 hard drives 2 ssd's and 3 radiators in my current case.
Is the build quality really that good?
Has any moved to this case from a corsair 900d and how does it compare in features and size?
What other accessories would people get when purchasing this case? I will be watercooling in it using 2 separate loops.
The problem that I find with the 900d is the back side of the case still hasn't got that much room for all the cables and other stuff when running a full watercooled system.
Thanks in advance
Cheers


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi all
> I'm seriously looking at the case labs magnum th10a case and have a few questions if someone could please help me out.
> Are the mounts for radiators and hard rives included standard or do you have to purchase these separately as I have about 5 hard drives 2 ssd's and 3 radiators in my current case.
> Is the build quality really that good?
> Has any moved to this case from a corsair 900d and how does it compare in features and size?
> What other accessories would people get when purchasing this case? I will be watercooling in it using 2 separate loops.
> The problem that I find with the 900d is the back side of the case still hasn't got that much room for all the cables and other stuff when running a full watercooled system.
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


I don't know some of those answers but as for quality they are as good as you hear. Not sure why in Victoria you are but Scorptec in Clayton is CL distributor now, you may be able to see one in person!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi all
> I'm seriously looking at the case labs magnum th10a case and have a few questions if someone could please help me out.
> Are the mounts for radiators and hard rives included standard or do you have to purchase these separately as I have about 5 hard drives 2 ssd's and 3 radiators in my current case.
> Is the build quality really that good?
> Has any moved to this case from a corsair 900d and how does it compare in features and size?
> What other accessories would people get when purchasing this case? I will be watercooling in it using 2 separate loops.
> The problem that I find with the 900d is the back side of the case still hasn't got that much room for all the cables and other stuff when running a full watercooled system.
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


From what I saw for most of the cases that I looked at when trying to decide which was best for me the Rad mounts do not come with any of the cases standard, they are optional add on's for some when you configure the case for your order. I was able to add the 3x120mm Fan/Rad mount onto my S8 when I ordered it, if you scroll down the page for the TH10A there are tables that tell you what comes standard and what are optional add on's etc. that would be the best place for you to look.

Hope this helps


----------



## Wiz766

How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


Well, I don't have my first case yet but I'm going to get filters for mine! I live in a very dusty area and I have 2 dogs, so the filters are a necessity as getting all the dirt etc. out of the rads is a total pain. I'd rather just pull off a magnetic filter wash it dry it and put it back on the case


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Well, I don't have my first case yet but I'm going to get filters for mine! I live in a very dusty area and I have 2 dogs, so the filters are a necessity as getting all the dirt etc. out of the rads is a total pain. I'd rather just pull off a magnetic filter wash it dry it and put it back on the case


That is what I was thinking. I don't have any rads myself or pets...not yet


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


Im looking for a Decimex Filter that will fit the SMa8

TCO


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That is what I was thinking. I don't have any rads myself or pets...not yet


I do find that since I don't leave my computer on 24/7 that dust does find it's was inside the case I currently have anyway, but nothing a little canned air can't keep at bay most of the time and a more deep clean every now and again


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im looking for a Decimex Filter that will fit the SMa8
> 
> TCO


Yeah I was looking at those for the S8 and S3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I do find that since I don't leave my computer on 24/7 that dust does find it's was inside the case I currently have anyway, but nothing a little canned air can't keep at bay most of the time and a more deep clean every now and again


I shut mine off at night and before I go to work, never really that dirty as I keep my room clean and easy wipe off inside if needed besides a can of air.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at those for the S8 and S3
> I shut mine off at night and before I go to work, never really that dirty as I keep my room clean and easy wipe off inside if needed besides a can of air.


Exactly


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


I don't filter any of mine. I live in a dusty environment, and it doesn't help having a dog either. However, I've found that filters typically stifle performance and a good cleaning once a month is a must whether one has filters or not, so I just don't do it. Some people do, but it's all personal preference.


----------



## cyphon

Here's a few more pics from my new S5. Can't wait to start getting the build together.


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> From what I saw for most of the cases that I looked at when trying to decide which was best for me the Rad mounts do not come with any of the cases standard, they are optional add on's for some when you configure the case for your order. I was able to add the 3x120mm Fan/Rad mount onto my S8 when I ordered it, if you scroll down the page for the TH10A there are tables that tell you what comes standard and what are optional add on's etc. that would be the best place for you to look.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks very much for answering my questions.
We have a local computer shop here in Australia that distributes caselab cases but I don't think they sell the the rad mounts and some of the other accessories.
cheers


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Thanks very much for answering my questions.
> We have a local computer shop here in Australia that distributes caselab cases but I don't think they sell the the rad mounts and some of the other accessories.
> cheers


No they don't unfortunately. I ordered my accessories direct from CaseLabs. Depending on what options you need a but from both can actually save you some money because of US shipping charges.

Hopefully my accessories arrive today


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> No they don't unfortunately. I ordered my accessories direct from CaseLabs. Depending on what options you need a but from both can actually save you some money because of US shipping charges.
> 
> Hopefully my accessories arrive today


Did you buy your case from scorptec
I was just looking at the specs on their site for the magnum th10a and it says the right door is ventilated would this be the correct door I need if I wanted to mount the rads on their side.
If you were to mount the rads from the top and bottom is their any other accessories needed or do you just mount straight to the case.
Sorry for all the questions but it's not worth buying it from scorptec if you have to replace doors and stuff might as well buy straight from case labs.
What are their shipping prices like.
Thanks for the info mate


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Did you buy your case from scorptec
> I was just looking at the specs on their site for the magnum th10a and it says the right door is ventilated would this be the correct door I need if I wanted to mount the rads on their side.
> If you were to mount the rads from the top and bottom is their any other accessories needed or do you just mount straight to the case.
> Sorry for all the questions but it's not worth buying it from scorptec if you have to replace doors and stuff might as well buy straight from case labs.
> What are their shipping prices like.
> Thanks for the info mate


Ventilated would be the right ones but I'll check the rest out for you in a little bit - just got a heap of parts to start testing. Their shipping is excellent and fast. I'll get back to you soon once the first coat of paint is on hehe


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ventilated would be the right ones but I'll check the rest out for you in a little bit - just got a heap of parts to start testing. Their shipping is excellent and fast. I'll get back to you soon once the first coat of paint is on hehe


No worries mate theirs no rush I just finished my x99 build in my 900d I won't be ripping all that out for a while yet just doing my homework.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


nope 3 dogs super dusty no issues but i have extra rad space so idk, but my wifes is fine too and she doesnt have the extra rad space

but i have rad space to care
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi all
> I'm seriously looking at the case labs magnum th10a case and have a few questions if someone could please help me out.
> 1
> Are the mounts for radiators and hard rives included standard or do you have to purchase these separately as I have about 5 hard drives 2 ssd's and 3 radiators in my current case.
> 2
> Is the build quality really that good?
> 3
> Has any moved to this case from a corsair 900d and how does it compare in features and size?
> 4
> What other accessories would people get when purchasing this case? I will be watercooling in it using 2 separate loops.
> 5
> The problem that I find with the 900d is the back side of the case still hasn't got that much room for all the cables and other stuff when running a full watercooled system.
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


see numbers

1 depends what do you want and where to mount
the top and bottoms yes

front and sides no

2 YES and beyond

3 yes but not me ( i have the th10 which is more or less the same with minor modifications ) either way you have almost a full case behind the mobo. if that is not enough room... then you have a problem
4 also depends, radmounts fan mounts mounting plates, all personal choices,
maybe door clips 5.25 devices mounting ( iirc they come with 1 or 2 standard ones ) think about mini ones you might need i recommend the sdd holder unless you want to stealth mount them ( you can use off brands, but i didnt buy a CL for off brand anything

personally i like to fill all the hdd fan holes with these i think it looks better ( total of four )

casters !!!!! ( very important )

flexbay rad mounts / side mounts

for 5 see 3 !

@ caselabs, i used to be able to find the contents of the " accessory packet " ( i cant remember what it is called either ) the one that comes with all cases, maybe make it easy to find in the FAQ ( screws and mounts that come with all cases )

~ yes the rads are mounted direct to body for top / bottom rads

you can side mount rads with a window, but it does not work as well, and you can not side mount in the hdd side if you use 2 psus idk why but i was thinking of the m8 >.>!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


lean...
I do, I use Demcifilters on my black SM8 I have a triple for the front rad, A quad for top rad and a 120mm for the PSU

With these filters there's only a 1c to 2c, at the most, increase in temps than without the filters...

Some may not like the looks of the filters on the outside of the case, for me it is functional thing The easily accessed to clean


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


I spent $30 on a DIY filter kit. Ultimately I regret it. The cheap material I used isn't worth cleaning and within 2 weeks the filters are clogged. I would have preferred paying the premium for DEMCiflex and regularly clean those as desired.

Don't get me wrong. I can just not use filters and the system will perform fine for 6months-1year and then I can tear down and clean the dust bunnies out of the rads, but I would like to avoid all that fun


----------



## slippyturtle

Finally ready to join the club. I've just finished my S8!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> How many people here have dust filters on any of the CaseLabs chassis? I am torn between spending th 80-90 USD to filter up my two cases or just keep cleaning them on the reg.


http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/10450_50#post_23417201


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Finally ready to join the club. I've just finished my S8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely gorgeous!


Agreed 100%


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Did you buy your case from scorptec
> I was just looking at the specs on their site for the magnum th10a and it says the right door is ventilated would this be the correct door I need if I wanted to mount the rads on their side.
> If you were to mount the rads from the top and bottom is their any other accessories needed or do you just mount straight to the case.
> Sorry for all the questions but it's not worth buying it from scorptec if you have to replace doors and stuff might as well buy straight from case labs.
> What are their shipping prices like.
> Thanks for the info mate


OK had a look at the Case Labs site. To get a feel for everything I "built" the Scorptec version in the CL Shop so I could reference all their images. They have photos of basically everything but on the off chance they don't just shoot them an email.
From what I can see the "Ventilated" is like this:

And may not be what you're after. Their may be other options so it might be worth sending them an email - I didn't find anything in the "replacement parts" section but then I am not super familiar with this case so I may have overlooked it and some things don't have pictures with the listing.
Radiator mounds: http://www.caselabs-store.com/radiator-mounts/
Someone here with the case may be able to shed more light on possible custom options though contacting CL is probably the best bet as they could give you a clearer answer and probably a price.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Did you buy your case from scorptec
> I was just looking at the specs on their site for the magnum th10a and it says the right door is ventilated would this be the correct door I need if I wanted to mount the rads on their side.
> If you were to mount the rads from the top and bottom is their any other accessories needed or do you just mount straight to the case.
> Sorry for all the questions but it's not worth buying it from scorptec if you have to replace doors and stuff might as well buy straight from case labs.
> What are their shipping prices like.
> Thanks for the info mate
> 
> 
> 
> OK had a look at the Case Labs site. To get a feel for everything I "built" the Scorptec version in the CL Shop so I could reference all their images. They have photos of basically everything but on the off chance they don't just shoot them an email.
> From what I can see the "Ventilated" is like this:
> 
> And may not be what you're after. Their may be other options so it might be worth sending them an email - I didn't find anything in the "replacement parts" section but then I am not super familiar with this case so I may have overlooked it and some things don't have pictures with the listing.
> Radiator mounds: http://www.caselabs-store.com/radiator-mounts/
> Someone here with the case may be able to shed more light on possible custom options though contacting CL is probably the best bet as they could give you a clearer answer and probably a price.
Click to expand...

I'm a new Th10A owner myself, so I just went thru sorting out what extras you need to buy to do what . . . . .

The TH10A has space for 4 X 480's . . . 2 on top, and 2 on the bottom.

The A version of the TH10 puts the mobo so that there's equal rad space above it and below it . . . enough for 85mm thick Monstas with push-pull fans. . . .

Below is a pic of the service (PSU) side with both PSU spaces populated.

It's kind of a catch 22, in that while a side rad mount is available, the ventilated door isn't really compatible . . . I have the vented door, and it has vents in the PSU area only as in Grimmy's pic above.

The catch is that if you have enough power requirements for a 5th rad, then you need the 2nd PSU.

Really doubt there's much that 4X 480's can't handle, but the better solution for when there is, is to go with a pedestal, rather than a side mount rad.

As far as the front, 1 HDD cage comes with the case that mounts.in the PSU side, optionally, you can swap that for a flex bay (mobo side) mount.

I ordered an extra HDD mount with 2 SSD adapters.

The little fan mounting frames are Extra . . . . . One comes with the HDD cage included with the case, iirc, but you have to buy them separately for each space you want a fan in, and you have to buy one separately for any additional HDD cages.



The case comes with blanking covers, 2X 240, for the top and bottom rad spaces . . . . The lower ones are in place in the above pic.

If you want to mount pumps or something else on the bottom, there are raised panels in 120 sized increments from 120 to 360 iirc to replace the blanking panels with. You can mix 'n match . . . 240 sized rad and a 240 mounting panel for pumps for example, or a 360 rad and a 120 panel for mounting a pump.

I bought an assortment so I can try various setups to get what works best for the build . . they aren't that expensive and I hate when I jack myself up in a corner because I cheaped out and thought I knew exactly what I needed too far in advance.

If you want to put a rad in the main, mobo side, you'll need to order a Flex Bay rad mount for the size rad you want to use.

The pics on the Caselabs site are really helpful here, in that each rad size is shown, and you can see how many bays it takes up, and how many are left for bay devices. . . . I ended up with a 240, a 280, and a 360, finally deciding that the 280 worked out best for what I needed for bay device spaces and aesthetics.



The case comes with a bunch of the little angle tabs that mount bay mount devices to the front panel . . . They have optional ones available in heavy duty, or double height or longer or short.

I'd suggest getting an assortment of extras based on what you plan to install . . . short ones for fan controllers etc.

The rad setup on the mobo side is the same as on the PSU side, space for up to a 480 up top and on the bottom, and it has the same blanking plates. If you want to share some of the bottom space for a rad and pumps, you'd use the same lower mounting bits as on the PSU side.

One of the configuration options is for a single or large or dual res mounts . . . again, the website pics will show you each of them . . . Look on the backwall just behind the flex bays . . . there will be a wide mounting panel, or a narrower or 2 narrower mounting panels.

Hope that helps,

Darlene


----------



## Anfs

Thankyou so much GrimDoctor & IT Diva for answering all of my questions it is very much appreciated.
It is great we have all these options compared to a standard case to do whatever we want but it can be somewhat confusing.
cheers


----------



## Wiz766

Thank you all who replied with your opinion or status on having filters!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Finally ready to join the club. I've just finished my S8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely gorgeous!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Agreed 100%


Totally agree as well
















I didn't ask in the other thread where you posted it, but what coolant or die is that?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't filter any of mine. I live in a dusty environment, and it doesn't help having a dog either. However, I've found that filters typically stifle performance and a good cleaning once a month is a must whether one has filters or not, so I just don't do it. Some people do, but it's all personal preference.


I still need to clean the dust out of the main case, I don't use the filters thinking I'll keep all dust out. I only use them to stop my Rads from getting clogged up with everything from the dust to the pet hair etc. My first water cooled Rig I didn't use filters and didn't think anything of it, when I broke the Rig down to move cases the Rad looked like the lint screen on a clothes dryer. So just to make like easier I try to keep as much stuff out of my Rads as I can to begin with so I don't have to clean them out as often.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Thank you all who replied with your opinion or status on having filters!


You are most welcome and I hope all our rambling and opinions helped you in some way


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys

I am gojng to potentially be sending my exterior panels for my SM8 to FrozenCPU for a powder coating job. Thoughts?

Im aiming for a semi-glossy/shiny silver or grey, I sort of want to match the industrial style theme of the plumbing but I dont want to potentially go too far that way... I would really love to go with dartk blue, but that really only appeals to me with white interior, which I dont have.


----------



## slippyturtle

Thanks for the compliments guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I didn't ask in the other thread where you posted it, but what coolant or die is that?


I used Mayhem's Pastel UV Lime Yellow and Mayhem's blue dye to get the shade of green that I wanted.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I'm about to pull the trigger on an STH10--decided to go for that over the TH10A, despite Diva's excellent advice--and would love to get a quick gut-check on rad space. I'm planning on two loops, one cooling a mobo full block w/ i7-5960X and RAM blocks, the other on a three-way SLI GTX 980 setup. What do you guys think I need in terms of radiator space for each loop, and do I need to go in push/pull?

Basically, asking for ideas on how to best set this up in an STH10, knowing that I want at least a little room for a fan controller toward the front of the case in the top or bottom compartments.

Thanks!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, I'm about to pull the trigger on an STH10--decided to go for that over the TH10A, despite Diva's excellent advice--and would love to get a quick gut-check on rad space. I'm planning on two loops, one cooling a mobo full block w/ i7-5960X and RAM blocks, the other on a three-way SLI GTX 980 setup. What do you guys think I need in terms of radiator space for each loop, and do I need to go in push/pull?
> 
> Basically, asking for ideas on how to best set this up in an STH10, knowing that I want at least a little room for a fan controller toward the front of the case in the top or bottom compartments.
> 
> Thanks!


If I recall correctly I was told a 480 and 360 for Gpus (Due to the Heat) and a 480 +/- and additional 240

The Cautious One

Ask @IT Diva and Maybe @Gabrielzm


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If I recall correctly I was told a 480 and 360 for Gpus (Due to the Heat) and a 480 +/- and additional 240
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Ask @IT Diva and Maybe @Gabrielzm


WHAT?! That's insane!







A 280 + a 360 was good enough for my system with 3 290X. Sure I needed to turn up the fans a bit at full load but man, the surface area you're suggesting is like twice that!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> WHAT?! That's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 280 + a 360 was good enough for my system with 3 290X. Sure I needed to turn up the fans a bit at full load but man, the surface area you're suggesting is like twice that!




Why Not, Is the Question my friend. If It fits I Sits.

The Cautious One

I've got a 480 and 240 per Loop

1 x 5930K

2 x Evga 980


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Why Not, Is the Question my friend. If It fits I Sits.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I've got a 480 and 240 per Loop
> 
> 1 x 5930K
> 
> 2 x Evga 980


And I would not consider that enough!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And I would not consider that enough!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> WHAT?! That's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 280 + a 360 was good enough for my system with 3 290X. Sure I needed to turn up the fans a bit at full load but man, the surface area you're suggesting is like twice that!


See what I mean.









TCO


----------



## GrimDoctor

Small steps but it's coming together!


Spoiler: The Fans - Painted


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Finally ready to join the club. I've just finished my S8!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Small steps but it's coming together!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Fans - Painted


I was just going to post my tiny updates of my SM5 but after seeing these two beautys... I clearly need to change my pants first


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I was just going to post my tiny updates of my SM5 but after seeing these two beautys... I clearly need to change my pants first


lol thank you, I have to change my shirt, kinda spat my drink when I read that


----------



## WorkingJoe

Wow, it's been awhile since I stopped by. Can't believe how much has changed since I bought my M10 almost 4 years ago. Sadly, it's in hibernation for now, waiting for parts that will do it justice







I'll never sell it though







I still remember driving up and meeting Jim when they were just starting out. Who knew it would turn into this







I gotta hang out here more


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Well this is considering I have 4ea 140*4, 2ea 180*3, 2 each 140*3 and a MORO 140*9























Now that is cooling and a Little

*Excessive Insainity*


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> lol thank you, I have to change my shirt, kinda spat my drink when I read that


No problem, Awesome job on the paint









Still working on my SM5, but it's sort of running(psu is crapping out) :/

Build Log


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> No problem, Awesome job on the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on my SM5, but it's sort of running(psu is crapping out) :/
> 
> Build Log


well it is a cosair!!







. Lol joking i know about parts breaking and how much a downer it is!! Just keep on working you will get it finished soon!!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> No problem, Awesome job on the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on my SM5, but it's sort of running(psu is crapping out) :/
> 
> Build Log


I've been following your build, that sucks man. Hopefully you can get it sorted quickly and maybe under warranty.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well it is a cosair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lol joking i know about parts breaking and how much a downer it is!! Just keep on working you will get it finished soon!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've been following your build, that sucks man. Hopefully you can get it sorted quickly and maybe under warranty.


I need to dig out the paperwork this weekend because I *should* have a 7 year warranty on the PSU. It certainly is a hassle but I just moved my music to my game HDD & left the other stuff unplugged. I'm just glad my X99 MB/etc swap is functional at the moment & will hammer the rest out ASAP


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey look what I got today







went down to there shop and picked up my pre assembled Case Labs SMA8 in WHITE. Build log coming soon







The drive was not to bad specially in my new ride below..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey look what I got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went down to there shop and picked up my pre assembled Case Labs SMA8 in WHITE. Build log coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drive was not to bad specially in my new ride below..


Very nice!


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh, finally the wishlist is back (just noticed it)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh, finally the wishlist is back (just noticed it)


Does it work now?

D.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yep, works great


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I'm thinking that given my need to put a 1500i in one of those compartments, I'll go for a 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo loop (with the PSU sitting behind the 280) and two 480s for the GPU loop. Hopefully that'll be good, what do y'all think?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that given my need to put a 1500i in one of those compartments, I'll go for a 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo loop (with the PSU sitting behind the 280) and two 480s for the GPU loop. Hopefully that'll be good, what do y'all think?
Click to expand...

So you're going to put these pairs of rads side by side so there's so little room between them that aren't much better than single ones with no obstruction to the airflow?

Or get a pedestal for the second 480 for the GPU loops?

I forgot what you plan for GPUs, but be sure to allocate rad space proportionally to heat dissipation requirements . . . .

A 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo would want about 3+ times that for 3 top tier GPUs . . .

Most of the time, just because it fits or adds e-peen, doesn't make it a good reason to do it.

Darlene.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So you're going to put these pairs of rads side by side so there's so little room between them that aren't much better than single ones with no obstruction to the airflow?
> 
> Or get a pedestal for the second 480 for the GPU loops?
> 
> I forgot what you plan for GPUs, but be sure to allocate rad space proportionally to heat dissipation requirements . . . .
> 
> A 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo would want about 3+ times that for 3 top tier GPUs . . .
> 
> *Most of the time, just because it fits or adds e-peen, doesn't make it a good reason to do it.*
> 
> Darlene.


Sure it does


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm thinking that given my need to put a 1500i in one of those compartments, I'll go for a 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo loop (with the PSU sitting behind the 280) and two 480s for the GPU loop. Hopefully that'll be good, what do y'all think?


Sounds great to *Me* , Other people might and will have a much diff opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So you're going to put these pairs of rads side by side so there's so little room between them that aren't much better than single ones with no obstruction to the airflow?
> 
> Or get a pedestal for the second 480 for the GPU loops?
> 
> I forgot what you plan for GPUs, but be sure to allocate rad space proportionally to heat dissipation requirements . . . .
> 
> A 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo would want about 3+ times that for 3 top tier GPUs . . .
> 
> Most of the time, just because it fits or adds e-peen, doesn't make it a good reason to do it.
> 
> Darlene.


There is always a way to combat overcompensation.







I don't have a big truck that's jacked up on a 6" lift because Im fine with what I got.... As far as the e-peen goes I suppose.









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So you're going to put these pairs of rads side by side so there's so little room between them that aren't much better than single ones with no obstruction to the airflow?
> 
> Or get a pedestal for the second 480 for the GPU loops?
> 
> I forgot what you plan for GPUs, but be sure to allocate rad space proportionally to heat dissipation requirements . . . .
> 
> A 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo would want about 3+ times that for 3 top tier GPUs . . .
> 
> *Most of the time, just because it fits or adds e-peen, doesn't make it a good reason to do it.*
> 
> Darlene.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does
Click to expand...

Apologies, . . . . I stand corrected . . .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm thinking that given my need to put a 1500i in one of those compartments, I'll go for a 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo loop (with the PSU sitting behind the 280) and two 480s for the GPU loop. Hopefully that'll be good, what do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great to *Me* , Other people might and will have a much diff opinion.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So you're going to put these pairs of rads side by side so there's so little room between them that aren't much better than single ones with no obstruction to the airflow?
> 
> Or get a pedestal for the second 480 for the GPU loops?
> 
> I forgot what you plan for GPUs, but be sure to allocate rad space proportionally to heat dissipation requirements . . . .
> 
> A 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo would want about 3+ times that for 3 top tier GPUs . . .
> 
> Most of the time, just because it fits or adds e-peen, doesn't make it a good reason to do it.
> 
> Darlene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is always a way to combat overcompensation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a big truck that's jacked up on a 6" lift because I'm fine with what I got.... As far as the e-peen goes I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

The mini monster truck is my housemates, from when she was here, it's not mine, my creation, or something I'd spend my money on. . . . On the other hand, she doesn't much like building computers.

Maybe the e-peen remark was not really required, but the rest is valid.

Anytime you double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit, it's time to have another cup of coffee and rethink it.

If it's just for your own personal aesthetic preference, then don't couch it in some other misleading way, just say it: " I like this particular look, and performance or cost effectiveness is irrelevant " .

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Apologies, . . . . I stand corrected . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly see how that's even comparable, but great intro for your first post, you're gonna be a real asset around here . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini monster truck is my housemates, from when she was here, it's not mine or my creation.
> 
> Maybe the e-peen remark was not really required, but the rest is valid.
> 
> Anytime you double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit, it's time to have another cup of coffee and rethink it.
> 
> Darlene


I would have to make another pot of the BLack, Im done with the First One. With the 480 and 240 in the bottom of the SMA8 (No Pedestal) and a 120mm blowing through the bottom of the case to dissipate the heat, I feel that would be more than efficient. Having 2 x 480mm rads tucked in there... eh... sounds like a tight squeeze.

TCO


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Anytime you double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit, it's time to have another cup of coffee and rethink it.
> 
> If it's just for your own personal aesthetic preference, then don't couch it in some other misleading way, just say it: " I like this particular look, and performance or cost effectiveness is irrelevant " .
> 
> Darlene


I totally agree, there are ways that you can have Form and Function without the need to order parts that aren't really needed - but as always that's just my


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

It can be even worse than _'double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit'_ because when cramming two rads so close that the exhaust from one goes through the other (stacked rads) it's very possible that you'll wind up with even worse cooling performance than if you just had one of the rads instead, or at least that's what came out of HESmelaugh's Radiator Sandwich Test ...

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
Quote:


> [...] The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans.[...]


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I've seen several builds at this point with two rads in each or one of the STH10 compartments. Are those guys just doing it wrong? Is one Monsta in push/pull better? If so, it seems that I would be unable to get more than 480 of rad space for each of the loops without putting anything in the main compartment, right? It sounds like Diva and others are saying that's completely insufficient.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> It can be even worse than _'double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit'_ because when cramming two rads so close that the exhaust from one goes through the other (stacked rads) it's very possible that you'll wind up with even worse cooling performance than if you just had one of the rads instead, or at least that's what came out of HESmelaugh's Radiator Sandwich Test ...
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/


Yeah, but he tested rads with no air between them at all. It's quite different to have them side by side like the STH10 and such.

And if you really want maximum performance you should test two configs, one where the fans on both rads blow the same way and the other when both rads gets fresh air from the fans.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, I've seen several builds at this point with two rads in each or one of the STH10 compartments. Are those guys just doing it wrong? Is one Monsta in push/pull better? If so, it seems that I would be unable to get more than 480 of rad space for each of the loops without putting anything in the main compartment, right? *It sounds like Diva and others are saying that's completely insufficient.*


I never addressed sufficiency, there's a number of variables that come into play there that have not been brought up . . . . So I haven't anything to address that point with.

I addressed only the relative wisdom of a fairly common rad configuration found in STH10 builds. . .

From an engineering perspective, it's a lot less than an optimal setup to have 2 rads side by side in the top/bottom of that case because it's sufficiently narrow that no matter how you flow the air thru the rads, either one gets warm air from the other, or they both push towards the center space, which can't exit the air as fast as it wants to get there, creating a relatively stalled condition, so neither rad has normal levels of air flow thru it.

From the looks perspective, it looks kickass to have all those fans showing, and that's probably the greater percentage of the reason that configuration is so popular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> It can be even worse than _'double the cost, and more than double the complication, for minimal tangible benefit'_ because when cramming two rads so close that the exhaust from one goes through the other (stacked rads) it's very possible that you'll wind up with even worse cooling performance than if you just had one of the rads instead, or at least that's what came out of HESmelaugh's Radiator Sandwich Test ...
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, but he tested rads with no air between them at all. It's quite different to have them side by side like the STH10 and such*.
> 
> And if you really want maximum performance you should test two configs, one where the fans on both rads blow the same way and the other when both rads gets fresh air from the fans.
Click to expand...

In the relatively confined space of the top or bottom compartments, and nominally 60mm thick rads in P-P . . . . the space between them is barely an inch, and then figure there's 120mm times 480mm of intake cross sectional area . . .Times 2 . . . pushing into that narrow plenum space with no actual outlet to atmosphere, . . . . and airflow thru the rads just dies.

Moving air from one side thru one rad and then the other, the narrow gap between them is virtually irrelevant since it has no way to draw any fresh air or expel warmed air, it's just a duct.

When it comes to 2 big rads all boxed in next to each other, there just is no good way to do that if you're after more than just aesthetics.

Darlene


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, I've seen several builds at this point with two rads in each or one of the STH10 compartments. Are those guys just doing it wrong? Is one Monsta in push/pull better? If so, it seems that I would be unable to get more than 480 of rad space for each of the loops without putting anything in the main compartment, right? *It sounds like Diva and others are saying that's completely insufficient.*
> 
> 
> 
> I never addressed sufficiency, there's a number of variables that come into play there that have not been brought up . . . . So I haven't anything to address that point with.
> 
> I addressed only the relative wisdom of a fairly common rad configuration found in STH10 builds. . .
> 
> *From an engineering perspective, it's a lot less than an optimal setup to have 2 rads side by side in the top/bottom of that case because it's sufficiently narrow that no matter how you flow the air thru the rads, either one gets warm air from the other, or they both push towards the center space, which can't exit the air as fast as it wants to get there, creating a relatively stalled condition, so neither rad has normal levels of air flow thru it.
> *
> From the looks perspective, it looks kickass to have all those fans showing, and that's probably the greater percentage of the reason that configuration is so popular
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

This.

Also,my S3 is still dong well for itself.

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45gdmd/18-clos3-impact/


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> From an engineering perspective, it's a lot less than an optimal setup to have 2 rads side by side in the top/bottom of that case because it's sufficiently narrow that no matter how you flow the air thru the rads, either one gets warm air from the other, or they both push towards the center space, which can't exit the air as fast as it wants to get there, creating a relatively stalled condition, so neither rad has normal levels of air flow thru it.
> 
> From the looks perspective, it looks kickass to have all those fans showing, and that's probably the greater percentage of the reason that configuration is so popular
> In the relatively confined space of the top or bottom compartments, and nominally 60mm thick rads in P-P . . . . the space between them is barely an inch, and then figure there's 120mm times 480mm of intake cross sectional area . . .Times 2 . . . pushing into that narrow plenum space with no actual outlet to atmosphere, . . . . and airflow thru the rads just dies.
> 
> Moving air from one side thru one rad and then the other, the narrow gap between them is virtually irrelevant since it has no way to draw any fresh air or expel warmed air, it's just a duct.
> 
> When it comes to 2 big rads all boxed in next to each other, there just is no good way to do that if you're after more than just aesthetics.
> 
> Darlene


Certainly not optimal. But one of the posts above suggests that it's actually detrimental--that one 480, say in push/pull, may do a better job than two both pulling or pushing or what have you. I've essentially made peace with the fact that I won't get an optimal setup in this case unless I get a pedestal or something. So my question is: given my desired components (ram and full cover mobo on one loop, 5960x overclocked; 3xGTX 980 on another loop, mildly overclocked) and the parameters of the STH10 case, what is my best bet in terms or rad and fan placement? Or am I basically SOL in terms of being able to adequately cool my components? Not trying to set any world record, but e-peen and unnecessary rads aren't my jam, either.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> From an engineering perspective, it's a lot less than an optimal setup to have 2 rads side by side in the top/bottom of that case because it's sufficiently narrow that no matter how you flow the air thru the rads, either one gets warm air from the other, or they both push towards the center space, which can't exit the air as fast as it wants to get there, creating a relatively stalled condition, so neither rad has normal levels of air flow thru it.
> 
> From the looks perspective, it looks kickass to have all those fans showing, and that's probably the greater percentage of the reason that configuration is so popular
> In the relatively confined space of the top or bottom compartments, and nominally 60mm thick rads in P-P . . . . the space between them is barely an inch, and then figure there's 120mm times 480mm of intake cross sectional area . . .Times 2 . . . pushing into that narrow plenum space with no actual outlet to atmosphere, . . . . and airflow thru the rads just dies.
> 
> Moving air from one side thru one rad and then the other, the narrow gap between them is virtually irrelevant since it has no way to draw any fresh air or expel warmed air, it's just a duct.
> 
> When it comes to 2 big rads all boxed in next to each other, there just is no good way to do that if you're after more than just aesthetics.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not optimal. But one of the posts above suggests that it's actually detrimental--that one 480, say in push/pull, may do a better job than two both pulling or pushing or what have you. I've essentially made peace with the fact that I won't get an optimal setup in this case unless I get a pedestal or something. So my question is: given my desired components (ram and full cover mobo on one loop, 5960x overclocked; 3xGTX 980 on another loop, mildly overclocked) and the parameters of the STH10 case, what is my best bet in terms or rad and fan placement? Or am I basically SOL in terms of being able to adequately cool my components? Not trying to set any world record, but e-peen and unnecessary rads aren't my jam, either.
Click to expand...

It mostly depends on fan speed and FPI of the rad in question,low speed fans and a high FPI rad will not suffer as much as a high speed fan with a low FPI rad.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Also,my S3 is still dong well for itself.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45gdmd/18-clos3-impact/


Good to see the recognition.
That S3 will always do well for itself.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It mostly depends on fan speed and FPI of the rad in question,low speed fans and a high FPI rad will not suffer as much as a high speed fan with a low FPI rad.


So do you think that side-by-side low FPI rads would be a viable cooling solution for me?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It mostly depends on fan speed and FPI of the rad in question,low speed fans and a high FPI rad will not suffer as much as a high speed fan with a low FPI rad.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think that side-by-side low FPI rads would be a viable cooling solution for me?
Click to expand...

Yes,coupled with low fan speeds,just make sure you can actively vent the rad bay.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yes,coupled with low fan speeds,just make sure you can actively vent the rad bay.


Interesting. In one of the bays, a PSU fan will be doing that work. In the other, I'm not so sure. Any ideas?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I never addressed sufficiency, there's a number of variables that come into play there that have not been brought up . . . . So I haven't anything to address that point with.
> 
> I addressed only the relative wisdom of a fairly common rad configuration found in STH10 builds. . .
> 
> From an engineering perspective, it's a lot less than an optimal setup to have 2 rads side by side in the top/bottom of that case because it's sufficiently narrow that no matter how you flow the air thru the rads, either one gets warm air from the other, or they both push towards the center space, which can't exit the air as fast as it wants to get there, creating a relatively stalled condition, so neither rad has normal levels of air flow thru it.
> 
> From the looks perspective, it looks kickass to have all those fans showing, and that's probably the greater percentage of the reason that configuration is so popular
> In the relatively confined space of the top or bottom compartments, and nominally 60mm thick rads in P-P . . . . the space between them is barely an inch, and then figure there's 120mm times 480mm of intake cross sectional area . . .Times 2 . . . pushing into that narrow plenum space with no actual outlet to atmosphere, . . . . and airflow thru the rads just dies.
> 
> Moving air from one side thru one rad and then the other, the narrow gap between them is virtually irrelevant since it has no way to draw any fresh air or expel warmed air, it's just a duct.
> 
> When it comes to 2 big rads all boxed in next to each other, there just is no good way to do that if you're after more than just aesthetics.
> 
> Darlene


You know, on second thought, why am I spending so much time thinking about how to fight against the case. You were right all along, Darlene--a TH10A with a pedestal is just a petter solution. Now you'll just have to show me how to make a sweet illuminated midplate....


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm thinking that given my need to put a 1500i in one of those compartments, I'll go for a 480 and 280 for the CPU/mobo loop (with the PSU sitting behind the 280) and two 480s for the GPU loop. Hopefully that'll be good, what do y'all think?


I am sure all the experienced people have given you the right advice. So, go with that first.









Here are my thoughts, if you are open to the idea of a pedestal:

1. put 2 480s in a pedestal - GPU loop
2. put 2 560s in the bottom chamber - CPU loop
3. If not going with 2 PSUs, you can add another 480 to the top chamber and include it in whichever loop you like
4. Maximize rad space- Add a 360 to the front

So, potentially up to 6 rads, and if feeling adventurous , I saw someone "maximize pedestal capacity" for sth10/smh10 by adding another rad to the floor of the pedestal...

May be an overkill of course, but hey what else is anyone here to do eh...


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yes,coupled with low fan speeds,just make sure you can actively vent the rad bay.


Not really an issue on the SMA8/STH10 because of the large ventilated side panels. Theory and practice don't always go hand in hand. Even with 3,000 RPM fans, you couldn't move enough CFM to create a pressure problem (and there's always the ventilated bottom cover if you're really concerned







). While in theory, airflow could be an issue, in practice with low volume fans (ALL consumer 120/140 fans are low volume in terms of CFM), it would be very difficult to measure significant differences. I would not crossflow from one side to the next; that would be the least optimal. Pulling from the outside (both sides) would be the next choice - once again, stand-off issues would be negligible , even with P/P high RPM fans.Finally, drawing air from inside and exhausting outside would yield the best results (the configuration I use). The SMA8 /STH10 can easily "breathe" enough to make that work.

The real advantage of those cases however, is that you can use over-sized radiators with low speed fans and still get very good results.They're capable of striking a very good balance between overclocking headroom without sounding like a jet taking off







In my old age







I've come to detest excessive fan noise on my workstations, so my new one, _Zeus_ will be built around that premise.Gaming isn't a problem, but when I'm designing at 5:30 AM (my start time







), I really hate breaking the calm of the morning with a bunch of fans spinning up...

The best of all worlds is the TX10. The chambers are completely isolated (like the STH10) and the rad spacing minimizes laminar airflow problems. Of course, it's huge (and now you know why







), so it's just a matter of where on the curve you want to be - for me, the SMA8 is the sweet spot for a high-end workstation. Your mileage may vary


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Not really an issue on the SMA8/STH10 because of the large ventilated side panels. Theory and practice don't always go hand in hand. Even with 3,000 RPM fans, you couldn't move enough CFM to create a pressure problem (and there's always the ventilated bottom cover if you're really concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While in theory, airflow could be an issue, in practice with low volume fans (ALL consumer 120/140 fans are low volume in terms of CFM), it would be very difficult to measure significant differences. I would not crossflow from one side to the next; that would be the least optimal. Pulling from the outside (both sides) would be the next choice - once again, stand-off issues would be negligible , even with P/P high RPM fans.Finally, drawing air from inside and exhausting outside would yield the best results (the configuration I use). The SMA8 /STH10 can easily "breathe" enough to make that work.
> 
> The real advantage of those cases however, is that you can use over-sized radiators with low speed fans and still get very good results.They're capable of striking a very good balance between overclocking headroom without sounding like a jet taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my old age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to detest excessive fan noise on my workstations, so my new one, _Zeus_ will be built around that premise.Gaming isn't a problem, but when I'm designing at 5:30 AM (my start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I really hate breaking the calm of the morning with a bunch of fans spinning up...
> 
> The best of all worlds is the TX10. The chambers are completely isolated (like the STH10) and the rad spacing minimizes laminar airflow problems. Of course, it's huge (and now you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so it's just a matter of where on the curve you want to be - for me, the SMA8 is the sweet spot for a high-end workstation. Your mileage may vary


Thanks for the advice! How do you have your rads set up in the SMA8?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! How do you have your rads set up in the SMA8?


Exhausting out (to start), but in my situation, it doesn't really matter because I'm not going P/P and the fans will only be running at 700-1,000 RPM. I'm using a 560 + 480 + 280 for a CPU (I7-5930K) and dual GPU's (if the GM200's ever get released







)


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Not really an issue on the SMA8/STH10 because of the large ventilated side panels. Theory and practice don't always go hand in hand. Even with 3,000 RPM fans, you couldn't move enough CFM to create a pressure problem (and there's always the ventilated bottom cover if you're really concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While in theory, airflow could be an issue, in practice with low volume fans (ALL consumer 120/140 fans are low volume in terms of CFM), it would be very difficult to measure significant differences. I would not crossflow from one side to the next; that would be the least optimal. Pulling from the outside (both sides) would be the next choice - once again, stand-off issues would be negligible , even with P/P high RPM fans.Finally, drawing air from inside and exhausting outside would yield the best results (the configuration I use). The SMA8 /STH10 can easily "breathe" enough to make that work.
> 
> The real advantage of those cases however, is that you can use over-sized radiators with low speed fans and still get very good results.They're capable of striking a very good balance between overclocking headroom without sounding like a jet taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my old age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to detest excessive fan noise on my workstations, so my new one, _Zeus_ will be built around that premise.Gaming isn't a problem, but when I'm designing at 5:30 AM (my start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I really hate breaking the calm of the morning with a bunch of fans spinning up...
> 
> The best of all worlds is the TX10. The chambers are completely isolated (like the STH10) and the rad spacing minimizes laminar airflow problems. Of course, it's huge (and now you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so it's just a matter of where on the curve you want to be - for me, the SMA8 is the sweet spot for a high-end workstation. Your mileage may vary


I will add to this by saying the the original TH10 design is more optimal for extreme cooling. There is the issue of heat dump in the compartments, but that is minimized by the shear volume of air in those compartments. If you really want to go all out, the TH10 (TH10 + pedestal) will yield the highest results without going to a TX10.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I will add to this by saying the the original TH10 design is more optimal for extreme cooling. There is the issue of heat dump in the compartments, but that is minimized by the shear volume of air in those compartments. If you really want to go all out, the TH10 (TH10 + pedestal) will yield the highest results without going to a TX10.


Thanks, as I mentioned, I don't really care about going "all out" or keeping the delta at a minimum. I really just want to provide sufficient cooling for two overclocked loops: one with an overclocked i7-5960X and mobo components, and the other with 3xGTX 980s. I'd also like to have no rads visible in the main compartment. Unfortunately, that leaves me confused as to which direction to go in, in terms of the best Caselabs case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yes,coupled with low fan speeds,just make sure you can actively vent the rad bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an issue on the SMA8/STH10 because of the large ventilated side panels. Theory and practice don't always go hand in hand. Even with 3,000 RPM fans, you couldn't move enough CFM to create a pressure problem (and there's always the ventilated bottom cover if you're really concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While in theory, airflow could be an issue, in practice with low volume fans (ALL consumer 120/140 fans are low volume in terms of CFM), it would be very difficult to measure significant differences. I would not crossflow from one side to the next; that would be the least optimal. Pulling from the outside (both sides) would be the next choice - once again, stand-off issues would be negligible , even with P/P high RPM fans.Finally, drawing air from inside and exhausting outside would yield the best results (the configuration I use). The SMA8 /STH10 can easily "breathe" enough to make that work.
> 
> The real advantage of those cases however, is that you can use over-sized radiators with low speed fans and still get very good results.They're capable of striking a very good balance between overclocking headroom without sounding like a jet taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my old age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to detest excessive fan noise on my workstations, so my new one, _Zeus_ will be built around that premise.Gaming isn't a problem, but when I'm designing at 5:30 AM (my start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I really hate breaking the calm of the morning with a bunch of fans spinning up...
> 
> The best of all worlds is the TX10. The chambers are completely isolated (like the STH10) and the rad spacing minimizes laminar airflow problems. Of course, it's huge (and now you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so it's just a matter of where on the curve you want to be - for me, the SMA8 is the sweet spot for a high-end workstation. Your mileage may vary
Click to expand...

I wasnt referring to a specific case,I was talking in a more generalized view,all the points you have raised are valid for your generously proportioned cases. This was more for the everyday case,the likes of the TJ07 for example suffer from a small rad bay with poor venting,breathing space becomes very congested. I should of been more clear....I thought I was in the WC thread if im honest...

Recycling exhaust air to feed another is never a good thing,thats WC 101.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yes,coupled with low fan speeds,just make sure you can actively vent the rad bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an issue on the SMA8/STH10 because of the large ventilated side panels. Theory and practice don't always go hand in hand. Even with 3,000 RPM fans, you couldn't move enough CFM to create a pressure problem (and there's always the ventilated bottom cover if you're really concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). While in theory, airflow could be an issue, in practice with low volume fans (ALL consumer 120/140 fans are low volume in terms of CFM), it would be very difficult to measure significant differences. I would not crossflow from one side to the next; that would be the least optimal. Pulling from the outside (both sides) would be the next choice - once again, stand-off issues would be negligible , even with P/P high RPM fans.Finally, drawing air from inside and exhausting outside would yield the best results (the configuration I use). The SMA8 /STH10 can easily "breathe" enough to make that work.
> 
> The real advantage of those cases however, is that you can use over-sized radiators with low speed fans and still get very good results.They're capable of striking a very good balance between overclocking headroom without sounding like a jet taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my old age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to detest excessive fan noise on my workstations, so my new one, _Zeus_ will be built around that premise.Gaming isn't a problem, but when I'm designing at 5:30 AM (my start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I really hate breaking the calm of the morning with a bunch of fans spinning up...
> 
> The best of all worlds is the TX10. The chambers are completely isolated (like the STH10) and the rad spacing minimizes laminar airflow problems. Of course, it's huge (and now you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so it's just a matter of where on the curve you want to be - for me, the SMA8 is the sweet spot for a high-end workstation. Your mileage may vary
Click to expand...

Even if the airflow thru a pair of rads in the relatively closed chambers is able to roll back from the center plenum and out the side panels, it's still going to mix with the air being pulled in creating a recirculating effect with some of the airflow thru the rad being already warmed air . . .

Better perhaps than stalled, but not as good as a wider space between the rads with a vented bottom panel and end(s).

When it comes to allocating rad space for multiple loops . . .

If you have 3 GPUs, each one of which dissipates more watts than the CPU/Mobo group, then you need to plan on nominally 75% of the rad space going to the GPU loop.

Darlene


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> *Even if the airflow thru a pair of rads in the relatively closed chambers is able to roll back from the center plenum and out the side panels, it's still going to mix with the air being pulled in creating a recirculating effect with some of the airflow thru the rad being already warmed air . . .*
> 
> Better perhaps than stalled, but not as good as a wider space between the rads with a vented bottom panel and end(s).
> 
> When it comes to allocating rad space for multiple loops . . .
> 
> If you have 3 GPUs, each one of which dissipates more watts than the CPU/Mobo group, then you need to plan on nominally 75% of the rad space going to the GPU loop.
> 
> Darlene


To an extent - yes. That's a problem with all close quartered side mount systems (TJ07, Little Devil, 900D, etc. ) It's also the reason we have the ventilated bottom panel - to minimize that effect. In the end though, you have to ask if there is a _measurable_ difference in cooling efficiency. In most cases, I think you'll find there isn't - at least with the SMA8/STH10. You are correct though, that if performance is the ultimate goal, the TH10 offers a potentially better solution (and why we still have it







).

EDIT: Adding to this, both Silverstone and LD were really designed for a single radiator, to be fair, so they can't be blamed for issues around having two radiators in such a confined space. The designers at Corsair were obviously thrown into the deep end of the pool and the 900D is a perfect example of a case designed by marketing/focus groups, so it's not surprising that so many design issues have surfaced since its launch. Part of the reason why our cases have the stance they do is to better allow for the possibility of dual rads.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> *Even if the airflow thru a pair of rads in the relatively closed chambers is able to roll back from the center plenum and out the side panels, it's still going to mix with the air being pulled in creating a recirculating effect with some of the airflow thru the rad being already warmed air . . .*
> 
> Better perhaps than stalled, but not as good as a wider space between the rads with a vented bottom panel and end(s).
> 
> When it comes to allocating rad space for multiple loops . . .
> 
> If you have 3 GPUs, each one of which dissipates more watts than the CPU/Mobo group, then you need to plan on nominally 75% of the rad space going to the GPU loop.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> To an extent - yes. That's a problem with all close quartered side mount systems (TJ07, Little Devil, 900D, etc. ) It's also the reason we have the ventilated bottom panel - to minimize that effect. In the end though, you have to ask if there is a _measurable_ difference in cooling efficiency. In most cases, I think you'll find there isn't - at least with the SMA8/STH10. You are correct though, that if performance is the ultimate goal, *the TH10 offers a potentially better solution (and why we still have it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

And why that's the one I bought for the Double D build and generally recommend for baller builds.
















Darlene


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And why that's the one I bought for the Double D build and generally recommend for baller builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


And I'm enjoying its progress immensely
















-Jim


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Since there's so much talk about the TH10A.... With a rad in the top and the bottom (say... a 54mm thick Nemesis GTX) is it possible to fit another 480mm radiator in the front flexbays with everything in push/pull? And wait, I could fit in two MORE 480mm radiators?  My my.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I didn't have problem with my LD V8 with a pair of RX480s in the bay. They did run at low speeds tho and could of done with another inch of clearance.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Since there's so much talk about the TH10A.... With a rad in the top and the bottom (say... a 54mm thick Nemesis GTX) is it possible to fit another 480mm radiator in the front flexbays with everything in push/pull? And wait, I could fit in two MORE 480mm radiators?  My my.


Let's take this to the CL forum. I try to stay off this thread for product/support questions. Yes, I break my own rules sometimes...


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I didn't have problem with my LD V8 with a pair of RX480s in the bay. They did run at low speeds tho and could of done with another inch of clearance.


That's kind of my point. To their credit, it _could_ be done, even if it wasn't optimal, but the design intent was for a single. To the best of my feeble memory, they weren't marketed that way (As to the others - who knows what they were thinking?) Our SWM series cases are at least 2" (50mm) wider to better allow for that option.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Let's take this to the CL forum. I try to stay off this thread for product/support questions. Yes, I break my own rules sometimes...


No worries at all. Spouse prefers the look of the SMA8 anyways, so a TH10 for my rig has been shot down. Either way, definitely can't wait to get my paws on a CaseLabs case, even if there are still a few other items on the proverbial list that have to be taken care of first.


----------



## X-Nine

Totally not CL related, and totally shouldn't have spent the money, but.... Just bought: http://www.theprodigy.com/25268/

A birthday gift to myself. I've loved the Prodigy for over 20 years now. Can't wait to get it all









As for other stuff, I'm working on a pretty nifty project for our blog. I hope to have it up relatively soon.


----------



## theirlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've loved the Prodigy for over 20 years now.


Things have just never been the same since Jilted/Fat of the Land


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've loved the Prodigy for over 20 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> Things have just never been the same since Jilted/Fat of the Land
Click to expand...

Fat of the Land was definitely their Opus, but I can't say they've put out anything really bad, unlike so many other bands. Invaders was much better than AONO, so I'm confident that this will be a good one, their two new singles definitely make me want to dance and smash stuff.... *looks at plastic cup on desk and smashes it*


----------



## theirlaw

Sometimes I yearn for the good ol' days of The Prodigy and The Chemical Brothers... although the later has definitely stayed much more relevant for me. Okay, I'm done with the OT talk.

It would be great if my S8S would ship.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Totally not CL related, and totally shouldn't have spent the money, but.... Just bought: http://www.theprodigy.com/25268/
> 
> A birthday gift to myself. I've loved the Prodigy for over 20 years now. Can't wait to get it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for other stuff, I'm working on a pretty nifty project for our blog. I hope to have it up relatively soon.


Giant fox rampaging through a city block? Sweet. I almost want that tshirt, and mayyyyyybe the triple LP set, but I'd probably just go with the CDs and rip them to FLAC myself. Something about less record wear that way (and how I can instead destroy my Traktor v2 control records, which make my Stanton 680 carts create the most ANNOYING TONES IN THE WORLD!!!! Seriously, I'm not kidding, Traktor v2 records SQUEAL at 45rpm, unlike v1 which you could tune out in about ten seconds)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I didn't have problem with my LD V8 with a pair of RX480s in the bay. They did run at low speeds tho and could of done with another inch of clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of my point. To their credit, it _could_ be done, even if it wasn't optimal, *but the design intent was for a single*. To the best of my feeble memory, they weren't marketed that way (As to the others - who knows what they were thinking?) Our SWM series cases are at least 2" (50mm) wider to better allow for that option.
Click to expand...

I dunno about that,it came with 2 (and maybe this is salient point) 360 mounts...even tho the door panel was spaced for 480,the extra 2" you provide doubles the clearance of the LD.

A lot of things not so great about that case in all,too many screws....noisy grills....not solid at with the doors off....the 'durandal' grade frame you use is significantly better.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Rubber PSU Support done











May not be necessary but it gives me piece of mind


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Rubber PSU Support done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be necessary but it gives me piece of mind


My AX1200i is way more than I need but should be able to handle anything I throw at it


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> My AX1200i is way more than I need but should be able to handle anything I throw at it


Yeah it's a bit extra grunt for right now but that will change in it's life span








SLi and volt mods here we come!


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No worries at all. Spouse prefers the look of the SMA8 anyways, so a TH10 for my rig has been shot down. Either way, definitely can't wait to get my paws on a CaseLabs case, even if there are still a few other items on the proverbial list that have to be taken care of first.


Your wife has great taste! Sure the TH10 is a beast but it looks pretty... Bad. It has the same shape as the S8 but none of the charm, so to speak. I don't really know why I like the S8 so much since it really shouldn't be that good looking. But it is. And I guess all CaseLabs are functional in a way you can't get with any other brand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Totally not CL related, and totally shouldn't have spent the money, but.... Just bought: http://www.theprodigy.com/25268/
> 
> A birthday gift to myself. I've loved the Prodigy for over 20 years now. Can't wait to get it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for other stuff, I'm working on a pretty nifty project for our blog. I hope to have it up relatively soon.


You know... I really don't like you(j/k <3). We should get married soon so you can have a proper reason to wreck my wallet.

Edit: sort of mixed you and Kevin up. Oh well, all of you at CaseLabs should be blamed, it's all cool.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Your wife has great taste! Sure the TH10 is a beast but it looks pretty... Bad. It has the same shape as the S8 but none of the charm, so to speak. I don't really know why I like the S8 so much since it really shouldn't be that good looking. But it is. And I guess all CaseLabs are functional in a way you can't get with any other brand.


I think the biggest reason is that my hubby feels an SMA8 (in reverse ATX) will look a lot nicer next to the STH10 (in regular ATX) he wants. I actually like the look of the TH10 as well as the extra room it provides for various items, but at the same time, there's something incredibly sexy about the SMA8 that just cries out "choose me, and may the fates be merciful to any who cross our blades"... Or something like that.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the biggest reason is that my hubby feels an SMA8 (in reverse ATX) will look a lot nicer next to the STH10 (in regular ATX) he wants. I actually like the look of the TH10 as well as the extra room it provides for various items, but at the same time, there's something incredibly sexy about the SMA8 that just cries out "choose me, and may the fates be merciful to any who cross our blades"... Or something like that.


Yes, well. I completely agree! Besides uniformity when you have two cases next to each other there's the problem with actually filling these cases with stuff. The SMA8 and S8 is pretty difficult, the STH10 is very difficult and the TH10 is insanely hard to actually make it look any other way than empty.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Rubber PSU Support done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be necessary but it gives me piece of mind


Excellent Craftsmanship

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Yes, well. I completely agree! Besides uniformity when you have two cases next to each other there's the problem with actually filling these cases with stuff. The SMA8 and S8 is pretty difficult, the STH10 is very difficult and the TH10 is insanely hard to actually make it look any other way than empty.


Hubby and I are aiming for a setup found in a review of the desks we'll be buying shortly, although we're obviously going to have the cases closer to the ground (something about the STH10 being almost 3' tall) and are using a layout idea like in the second pic of this Obutto R3volution review, although we'll be going with significantly nicer cases, 34" ultrawide monitors, and with joystick mounts too. Just waiting on my T4 to show up so we can file the taxes, then it will be a waiting game for the desks to show up ^_^ ....And then yes, hopefully not too long after said desks we're picking up the CaseLabs cases ^_^


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hubby and I are aiming for a setup found in a review of the desks we'll be buying shortly, although we're obviously going to have the cases closer to the ground (something about the STH10 being almost 3' tall) and are using a layout idea like in the second pic of this Obutto R3volution review, although we'll be going with significantly nicer cases, 34" ultrawide monitors, and with joystick mounts too. Just waiting on my T4 to show up so we can file the taxes, then it will be a waiting game for the desks to show up ^_^ ....And then yes, hopefully not too long after said desks we're picking up the CaseLabs cases ^_^


I like it! I hope you'll do a build log for those game stations! If you can agree on CaseLabs and plan two game stations next to each other like that it sounds like a perfect marriage!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> I like it! I hope you'll do a build log for those game stations! If you can agree on CaseLabs and plan two game stations next to each other like that it sounds like a perfect marriage!


Sure, I can do a build log when the time comes. I have enough people asking for one for JägerWulfe mkII anyways, and I haven't even done a quote request through CaseLabs yet, mainly because I want to purchase all three cases I want from them in one go (hubby's STH10, my SMA8, and the S8 Test Bench I want for my benching rig).

I've also been told that I can abduct his STH10 and watercool whatever hardware goes into it provided I follow one HUGE rule: he still has a computer to game on while it's being worked on. Marrying a techgeek sure has it's perks - one just has to deal with the "and I'm getting one as well, and at the same time, right?" questions ^_^


----------



## psycho84

I love CaseLabs ! Nearly perfect Case... Next Time i think i will take the STH10 or SMA8...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I love CaseLabs ! Nearly perfect Case... Next Time i think i will take the STH10 or SMA8...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that thing is so sexy, only change would have been the shorts S8 they limited released. Love the black with the coolant


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Rubber PSU Support done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be necessary but it gives me piece of mind


Nice! I was just thinking of doing something similar myself, lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Excellent Craftsmanship
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Nice! I was just thinking of doing something similar myself, lol


Thanks guys. I am pretty happy with the end result


----------



## GrimDoctor

On the Mercury S8 are the power and reset switches the "Vandal" type?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> On the Mercury S8 are the power and reset switches the "Vandal" type?


Anti Vandal, same across all of our chassis


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anti Vandal, same across all of our chassis


Awesome thanks Jason. I didn't know the write term, I've heard some people refer to them as Vandal and the pics I've been seeing look similar. I'm thinking of getting some versions with different LEDS to match the build.
Are these the right size/type? By eye they appear to be similar.
https://www.e-switch.com/product-catalog/anti-vandal/product-lines/pv4-series-illuminated-sealed-long-life-anti-vandal-switches#.VM14_2iUcXw
https://www.e-switch.com/product-catalog/anti-vandal/product-lines/pv3-series-illuminated-sealed-long-life-anti-vandal-switches#.VM15C2iUcXw


----------



## X-Nine

Yupyupyup. Just be sure you get momentary switches. Latching switches are for things like lighting. They latch the circuit closed so that lights stay on. Momentary closes the circuit momentarily, then releases to open, this actuates power or reset on the motherboard.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yupyupyup. Just be sure you get momentary switches. Latching switches are for things like lighting. They latch the circuit closed so that lights stay on. Momentary closes the circuit momentarily, then releases to open, this actuates power or reset on the motherboard.


Perfect. Thank you. I'll call the Australian distributor tomorrow then


----------



## Mega Man

Make sure to get 2 sizes 22mm and 16mm (iirc)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Make sure to get 2 sizes 22mm and 16mm (iirc)


Reset = 16mm and Power = 22mm?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Reset = 16mm and Power = 22mm?


You got it


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> You got it


Thank you


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I love CaseLabs ! Nearly perfect Case... Next Time i think i will take the STH10 or SMA8...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2337987/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2337985/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2337984/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2337983/width/500/height/1000


Nooooo! Not Corsair RM series! Please change power supply before it ends all your components. Those are the worst quality ever.

Otherwise it's brilliant! I like it a lot! Are you not happy with the S8 overall?


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Nooooo! Not Corsair RM series! Please change power supply before it ends all your components. Those are the worst quality ever.
> 
> Otherwise it's brilliant! I like it a lot! Are you not happy with the S8 overall?


I have no Problem with the PSU.

And yes i'm happy with the S8. Awesome Quality. Accuracy of fit nearly perfect and the whole material thickness is realy good.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Nooooo! Not Corsair RM series! Please change power supply before it ends all your components. Those are the worst quality ever.
> 
> Otherwise it's brilliant! I like it a lot! Are you not happy with the S8 overall?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I have no Problem with the PSU.
> 
> And yes i'm happy with the S8. Awesome Quality. Accuracy of fit nearly perfect and the whole material thickness is realy good.


I have my RM850 running flawlessly for almost a year now


----------



## Mega Man

there is nothing wrong with it, there are better psus but ( unless you have a bad day ) they are fine,


----------



## ALT F4

Anyone here currently using Mayhems Aurora inside their loop?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Anyone here currently using Mayhems Aurora inside their loop?


Probably not. Aurora is really only used for show-builds and final build photos, it's not intended to be used as a daily driver and it never should be used as such. I am using their red pastel in my system and it's good stuff.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably not. Aurora is really only used for show-builds and final build photos, it's not intended to be used as a daily driver and it never should be used as such. I am using their red pastel in my system and it's good stuff.










Trust me I wouldn't want those Aurora particles building up in my loop, I am more curious about the more friendly Aurora 2. I'm a fan of performance over aesthetics, since this monster magnum sth10 is literally within arms reach it would be nice to stare into some aurora when I turn instead of the usual pastel red









Going to give the mayhems thread a peek.


----------



## VSG

Aurora 2 isn't much better over the long term, especially if you are going to do a massive loop in that STH10.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aurora 2 isn't much better over the long term, especially if you are going to do a massive loop in that STH10.


Weren't the improvements in Aurora 2 done solely for that purpose? I was under the impression, if not then I might just have to just pour in some aurora and give it a test run!








I rarely keep the same fluid in a loop for 6months. I will consider testing the aurora now and when I do rigid tubing I'll analyze how bad or good that turned out.

I don't know about you but when I stare at aurora 2 it is just so damned hypnotizing


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aurora 2 isn't much better over the long term, especially if you are going to do a massive loop in that STH10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Weren't the improvements in Aurora 2 done solely for that purpose? I was under the impression, if not then I might just have to just pour in some aurora and give it a test run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely keep the same fluid in a loop for 6months. I will consider testing the aurora now and when I do rigid tubing I'll analyze how bad or good that turned out.
> 
> I don't know about you but when I stare at aurora 2 it is just so damned hypnotizing


A2 makes significant improvements over original Aurora, but it's still going to fall out of suspension if you have a massive or complex loop like geggeg said.

I'd still consider it a show fluid, but with a simple loop, you can get significant longer life than you couldcould before


----------



## GrimDoctor

@XNine @Kevin_CL

So I want to use the 120.3 sidemount (maybe with a radiator one day) but that means I can't use the included HDD bays...hmm...I want both








The S8 came with some rather nice HDD screw/grommets so I wanted to used them to good effect...this is what I did:



The only thing I need to do to is organise some more custom length SATA power cables so I can run them both underneath the SSDs and keep everything neat. The SATA data cables will have the white parts painting in the same gold now this is done. I will be mounting the WD Black HDD to the chassis behind these SSDs on the left side (under the graphics card) in a vertical manner when I get a chance.

Edit: those two circles in pencil are to indicate where the fan cutouts on the bottom of the case are. If I don't work within them the screws holding the SSDs would hit them and the plate would not fit flush on the case as per stock fitment.


----------



## FrancisJF

Do I have to make a cut out for tubes running down to the pedestal or is there couple of holes that are already cut? Cause I'm getting the S5 with pedestal middle of this month.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Do I have to make a cut out for tubes running down to the pedestal or is there couple of holes that are already cut? Cause I'm getting the S5 with pedestal middle of this month.


You can get something like this...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mounts-tubing-management-pricing-varies/


----------



## thoolBox

Checked this morning and... This order is marked as *Shipped*. Time to tell the wife I'll be absent for a while


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @XNine @Kevin_CL
> 
> So I want to use the 120.3 sidemount (maybe with a radiator one day) but that means I can't use the included HDD bays...hmm...I want both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The S8 came with some rather nice HDD screw/grommets so I wanted to used them to good effect...this is what I did:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I need to do to is organise some more custom length SATA power cables so I can run them both underneath the SSDs and keep everything neat. The SATA data cables will have the white parts painting in the same gold now this is done. I will be mounting the WD Black HDD to the chassis behind these SSDs on the left side (under the graphics card) in a vertical manner when I get a chance.
> 
> Edit: those two circles in pencil are to indicate where the fan cutouts on the bottom of the case are. If I don't work within them the screws holding the SSDs would hit them and the plate would not fit flush on the case as per stock fitment.


Very cool! SSDs are awesome for mounting in more "non-standard" locations.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Anyone here currently using Mayhems Aurora inside their loop?


I just picked up Mayhems Aurora 2 Tharsis Red for my build. I should be filling my loop somewhat soon.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @XNine @Kevin_CL
> 
> So I want to use the 120.3 sidemount (maybe with a radiator one day) but that means I can't use the included HDD bays...hmm...I want both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The S8 came with some rather nice HDD screw/grommets so I wanted to used them to good effect...this is what I did:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I need to do to is organise some more custom length SATA power cables so I can run them both underneath the SSDs and keep everything neat. The SATA data cables will have the white parts painting in the same gold now this is done. I will be mounting the WD Black HDD to the chassis behind these SSDs on the left side (under the graphics card) in a vertical manner when I get a chance.
> 
> Edit: those two circles in pencil are to indicate where the fan cutouts on the bottom of the case are. If I don't work within them the screws holding the SSDs would hit them and the plate would not fit flush on the case as per stock fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! *SSDs are awesome for mounting in more "non-standard"* locations.
Click to expand...

With double sided tape,anything is possible.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> With double sided tape,anything is possible.


I like my way though


----------



## Wiz766

I am sure this question gets asked alot....are leads times still as stated i.e. 25-30 business days?


----------



## GrimDoctor

My Strix is now - Goldeneye Edition-ised










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am sure this question gets asked alot....are leads times still as stated i.e. 25-30 business days?


Honestly just because we are so busy. It doesn't actually take that long to make a case, it's more like a waiting list. Assuming we don't need any parts we can process cases in a single day no problem. With that being said, we have changed a few things in the processing area which will bring that ETA back down to a more "normal" processing time.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Honestly just because we are so busy. It doesn't actually take that long to make a case, it's more like a waiting list. Assuming we don't need any parts we can process cases in a single day no problem. With that being said, we have changed a few things in the processing area which will bring that ETA back down to a more "normal" processing time.


Just curious, is their a way to get an updated ETA on a case? I'm not in a huge hurry for mine, I'm more curious/excited than anything


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Honestly just because we are so busy. It doesn't actually take that long to make a case, it's more like a waiting list. Assuming we don't need any parts we can process cases in a single day no problem. With that being said, we have changed a few things in the processing area which will bring that ETA back down to a more "normal" processing time.


That is awesome news to me! A+ company


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That is awesome news to me! A+ company


Completely agree


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Honestly just because we are so busy. It doesn't actually take that long to make a case, it's more like a waiting list. Assuming we don't need any parts we can process cases in a single day no problem. With that being said, we have changed a few things in the processing area which will bring that ETA back down to a more "normal" processing time.


That's amazing news. Faith in CaseLabs never fails. I can't wait to see my S8 w/ Ped when it finally arrives. I've got most of the parts ordered and shipped for it so I can't wait to get started!!! Build Log soon to come!

-joe


----------



## Roach362

Just got my TH10A last week, I'll drop in a pre-butchered pic once I've got it together.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> That's amazing news. Faith in CaseLabs never fails. I can't wait to see my S8 w/ Ped when it finally arrives. I've got most of the parts ordered and shipped for it so I can't wait to get started!!! Build Log soon to come!
> 
> -joe


Yippie another S8 this little group of us is growing


----------



## Panther Al

And...

Another S8 owner.







Just placed mine this morning.


----------



## X-Nine

I just finally moved my rig into my S3. I'll post pics when sleeving is done.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Just curious, is their a way to get an updated ETA on a case? I'm not in a huge hurry for mine, I'm more curious/excited than anything


Sure you can email KC at [email protected] His name is actually Kevin too so he goes by KC to avoid confusion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That is awesome news to me! A+ company


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Completely agree


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> That's amazing news. Faith in CaseLabs never fails. I can't wait to see my S8 w/ Ped when it finally arrives. I've got most of the parts ordered and shipped for it so I can't wait to get started!!! Build Log soon to come!
> 
> -joe


Thanks guys!


----------



## Panther Al

Quick question: Ordered a PSU mount when I ordered my case, and curious: What sort of hardware is needed to mount it? Does the case/mount come with, or do I need to source my own?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quick question: Ordered a PSU mount when I ordered my case, and curious: What sort of hardware is needed to mount it? Does the case/mount come with, or do I need to source my own?


All accessories are included with mounting hardware to mount the accessory in the case. They are however not included with hardware to mount the item on the accessory. Meaning when you buy a PSU mount, screws are not included to mount the PSU itself, only the mount.


----------



## Panther Al

Coolness. I wasn't worried about the PSU, more the case of the bracket to the case itself.









Thanks!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sure you can email KC at [email protected] His name is actually Kevin too so he goes by KC to avoid confusion.
> 
> Thanks guys!


And thank you for the email for KC for updates on our cases


----------



## SortOfGrim

YAY, my S3 Nemesis is finally working!

Although not done yet.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> YAY, my S3 Nemesis is finally working!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although not done yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very


----------



## SortOfGrim

ty, I was almost heartbroken when the board bricked. But the rma came through and they gave me a new one. So this was my leak test, running Justified


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> ty, I was almost heartbroken when the board bricked. But the rma came through and they gave me a new one. So this was my leak test, running Justified


Well I'm glad it all worked out and I hope that the current leak test goes down without incident


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> YAY, my S3 Nemesis is finally working!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although not done yet.


Parvum Fans I see?

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Yay!! My first CaseLabs!

Hopefully it doesnt take 30 days, but if it does.. oh well!

Super excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! My first CaseLabs!
> 
> Hopefully it doesnt take 30 days, but if it does.. oh well!
> 
> Super excited!!!!!!!!!


Congrats buddy! You will love it


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Parvum Fans I see?
> 
> TCO


no, these are the original (EKL) Alpenföhn WingBoost 140mm. all are running at 80% and are dead silent. I love them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! My first CaseLabs!
> 
> Hopefully it doesnt take 30 days, but if it does.. oh well!
> 
> Super excited!!!!!!!!!


i didnt know i ordered a new M8?!?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! My first CaseLabs!
> 
> Hopefully it doesnt take 30 days, but if it does.. oh well!
> 
> Super excited!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations and welcome to the the brother of the greatest cases ever made!!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *greatest cases ever made!!!*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*


Ahem to that


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *greatest cases ever made!!!*
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SortOfGrim

'Warning: Spoiler!'?


----------



## Wiz766

I was wondering if an S3 owner new how close or could take a picture of the gap inbetween the edge of the top of the motherboard and the side panel. Please and thank you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I was wondering if an S3 owner new how close or could take a picture of the gap inbetween the edge of the top of the motherboard and the side panel. Please and thank you


It's about half an inch.


----------



## AngryMarine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! My first CaseLabs!
> 
> Hopefully it doesnt take 30 days, but if it does.. oh well!
> 
> Super excited!!!!!!!!!






Congrats my friend. Welcome to the CL family. Look forward to seeing your build log when you start putting it together.

-joe


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Congrats buddy! You will love it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to the the brother of the greatest cases ever made!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> 
> Congrats my friend. Welcome to the CL family. Look forward to seeing your build log when you start putting it together.
> 
> -joe


Thanks guys! I will be making a build log as soon as the parts start to arrive in the next few weeks!


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *the greatest cases ever made!!!*


All about that case, bout that case, no plastic!


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> All about that case, bout that case, no plastic!


THIS!!!!! and the best customer service you'll find anywhere *AFTER* the purchase. I can't even think of a company, in the last 10 years, that has impressed me as much as CaseLabs.

I <3 CaseLabs.

-joe


----------



## Simmons572

I wish I had a job again, I so desperately want to join this club


----------



## FrancisJF

Looks like I'll be buying S5 tomorrow.









And more cooling parts, I'm planning doing dual loops. Will there be room for 2 reservoirs on the front?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying S5 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more cooling parts, I'm planning doing dual loops. Will there be room for 2 reservoirs on the front?


I did a search For you







Hope you don't mind










The Cautious One

Matter of Fact, I found one From @snef On His Sand of God



Sand of God Thread

To See How, I think He has them on the Rear of the Case Though, I don't know about the Front @FrancisJF


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I did a search For you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Matter of Fact, I found one From @snef On His Sand of God
> 
> 
> 
> Sand of God Thread
> 
> To See How, I think He has them on the Rear of the Case Though, I don't know about the Front @FrancisJF


Nice find.









I'll PM snef about the reservoir holder.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Nice find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM snef about the reservoir holder.


I figured you might find it quite interesting.



The Cautious One


----------



## stickg1

I love @snef's builds. Has anymore pictures of the new mini-ITX case come out yet? (can't remember the name of it, probably the vodka)

I'm holding out on buying anything computer related until Caselabs drops dat new new.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I love @snef's builds. Has anymore pictures of the new mini-ITX case come out yet? (can't remember the name of it, probably the vodka)
> 
> I'm holding out on buying anything computer related until Caselabs drops dat new new.


Yeah I'm waiting for the X2 to drop too. I want to compare the X2 with the Vulture and a Parvum itx variant.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I could do with a fancy X2 NAS...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I could do with a fancy X2 NAS...


I don't need to spend anymore money...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I don't need to spend anymore money...


Why???


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why???


I just bought the S3 and am trying to save money but I don't think I would be able to resist the X2.


----------



## seross69

Yeah i know what you mean!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean!!


Haven't even finished my S3 build (or gotten case) and already making parts list for an X2 build


----------



## X-Nine

The X2.... Well... Sooner than later. Luckily we don't operate on valve time.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> valve time.


What is valve time?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I wish I had a job again, I so desperately want to join this club


You will get there soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> valve time.
> 
> 
> 
> What is valve time?
Click to expand...

When half life 3 comes out we can tell you


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You will get there soon
> When half life 3 comes out we can tell you


Oh, hahaha I get the refernce. Half life 3 is like my girlfriend....


----------



## Mega Man

non existent ?


----------



## stickg1

ROFL


----------



## SortOfGrim

tba?

I still have room for 2 cases, in the near future the X2 and later in life the S8. Although at work I still have room


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> non existent ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> ROFL


Sadly. Yes. Oh well, I suppose I will save money on this coming Valentines day...hmmm that money will go into my X2 funds.


----------



## stickg1

Well, unless you're already in a committed relationship, from Thanksgiving to Valentine's Day is officially "No Dating Season." That way you spare yourself the awkwardness of inviting someone you're only just getting to know to family functions like Thanksgiving and Christmas, you also get to save the coin on Valentines Day because that's all BS anyway. But, after Feb. 14th it's open season until late November.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahahahaha

i







the cl community


----------



## Wiz766

Hahha good point. This is my favorie thread and group on OCN. There is a group of us who are all building S8s and S3s that all follow each other, we dubbed ourselves the S Club.


----------



## Nichismo

beyond frustrated right now guys....

In the middle of putting my case back together, and once again I come across this one corner thread in particular that simply does not want to line up with the rest of the case....

When I first got my SM8, I wanted to switch orientation immediately, and even then this one corner in particular gave me trouble aligning.

Usually I would just apply a little pressure/force and that would be enough

I guess this was the last straw however, and I just broke off half of one of the screws inside the thread....

Shoot me now....


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> beyond frustrated right now guys....
> 
> In the middle of putting my case back together, and once again I come across this one corner thread in particular that simply does not want to line up with the rest of the case....
> 
> When I first got my SM8, I wanted to switch orientation immediately, and even then this one corner in particular gave me trouble aligning.
> 
> Usually I would just apply a little pressure/force and that would be enough
> 
> I guess this was the last straw however, and I just broke off half of one of the screws inside the thread....
> 
> Shoot me now....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Only thing that I could think would be to pick up a tap at the local hardware store. Once removed loosen the rest of the the screws on that panel to allow movent with that corner then slowely tight them all.


----------



## Mega Man

Use a smaller drill bit and Try to center it and drill it should ketch it and spin it out


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Only thing that I could think would be to pick up a tap at the local hardware store. Once removed loosen the rest of the the screws on that panel to allow movent with that corner then slowely tight them all.


It was the first screw of the panel.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> beyond frustrated right now guys....
> 
> In the middle of putting my case back together, and once again I come across this one corner thread in particular that simply does not want to line up with the rest of the case....
> 
> When I first got my SM8, I wanted to switch orientation immediately, and even then this one corner in particular gave me trouble aligning.
> 
> Usually I would just apply a little pressure/force and that would be enough
> 
> I guess this was the last straw however, and I just broke off half of one of the screws inside the thread....
> 
> Shoot me now....


Too small for 'easy-out' tools,as a last resort you can drill the whole thing out and helicoil it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

you could try a small flathead screwdriver and a hammer first, maybe you can make a small groove in it and screw it out..
edit: make sure the back is supported with maybe another screw so you don't mess up the thread


----------



## Nichismo

its not so much getting it out, Ive had a similar situation before

its the fact that it could potentially happen again and the apparent misalignment that bugs me.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> its not so much getting it out, Ive had a similar situation before
> 
> its the fact that it could potentially happen again and the apparent misalignment that bugs me.


Definitely not okay. Email [email protected] with your order number and the pics, please.


----------



## Nichismo

sure thing, should I explain? or just email with said order number and pics?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> sure thing, should I explain? or just email with said order number and pics?


Add a little explanation of your problem in the e-mail.


----------



## Nichismo

Okay, thanks guys.


----------



## FrancisJF

I must wait for a month now.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I must wait for a month now.


Build log???


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Build log???


Don't think build log is necessary if I'm gonna switch my hardware from SM5 to S5?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Don't think build log is necessary if I'm gonna switch my hardware from SM5 to S5?


Ahhh I see


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Okay, thanks guys.


Our CS department is pretty good about taking care of things like that







but let me know if you need any assistance.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Don't think build log is necessary if I'm gonna switch my hardware from SM5 to S5?


Build logs are *** MANDATORY ***. Did you not see that in the fine print of the terms & conditions?


----------



## FrancisJF

Anyways I never realize that ISO 100 on my D3300 could make soo much difference. still learning my D3300. I need different lens though. Been mostly using 18-55mm lens.











Spoiler: Not good at taking pictures. :o


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Anyways I never realize that ISO 100 on my D3300 could make soo much difference. still learning my D3300. I need different lens though. Been mostly using 18-55mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not good at taking pictures. :o


The 18-55 is good lens, we use that for the majority of our product photos on a D7000. If we have to, we can use my D810 with the 24-70mm zoom, but that's rare.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Don't think build log is necessary if I'm gonna switch my hardware from SM5 to S5?


Do one anyways


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Build logs are *** MANDATORY ***. Did you not see that in the fine print of the terms & conditions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Do one anyways


Maybe I should when my case is marked as shipped!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The 18-55 is good lens, we use that for the majority of our product photos on a D7000. If we have to, we can use my D810 with the 24-70mm zoom, but that's rare.


D810 is my dream camera.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, about to pull the trigger on this STH10, and I wanted to get everyone's opinion on one last thing. Should I get the taller (35mm) top compartment so I can mount some fans to the vented top? I'll have two 480 rads up there.

Thanks!


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Our CS department is pretty good about taking care of things like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but let me know if you need any assistance.


already been taken care of, and took this opportunity to upgrade a little with some new accessories









and even from the day I purchased my SM8 seven months ago, Caselabs customer service has always been the absolute best ive ever experienced in my time. Consistently going the extra mile towards 100% satisfaction with all their customers, and its much appreciated









Thank you


----------



## GrimDoctor

Basic DEMCi filters cut to fit the Mercury S8:



4 x 140.3
1 x 140.2
1 x 120.2
1 x 140

Much cheaper if you don't have the budget for a custom made kit


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, about to pull the trigger on this STH10, and I wanted to get everyone's opinion on one last thing. Should I get the taller (35mm) top compartment so I can mount some fans to the vented top? I'll have two 480 rads up there.
> 
> Thanks!


That's really more of an issue for the SMA8. Unless you're doing something unusual, the standard tops will be fine for the STH10


----------



## FrancisJF

Build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1539998/build-log-the-switch-caselabs-s5-w-pedestal/0_100


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Build logs are *** MANDATORY ***. Did you not see that in the fine print of the terms & conditions?


Agreed! ...Says the person that hasn't done a build log here on OCN yet, but will eventually once he finally puts in that order with CaseLabs...


----------



## Lionheart1980

Got a question for u all.. you know when u get the coupon on doing a review thingy for Frozencpu.. does it applies to caselab case as well? Good saving there... i haven't used up that once-a-lifetime saving yet.. will it work?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Got a question for u all.. you know when u get the coupon on doing a review thingy for Frozencpu.. does it applies to caselab case as well? Good saving there... i haven't used up that once-a-lifetime saving yet.. will it work?


Sadly no.









Wish it could.







only if Caselabs has coupons.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Sadly no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if Caselabs has coupons.


Are you sure? i mean doing it at Frozencpu site not caselab's site?


----------



## FrancisJF

it'll say " Discount error. Your cart does not have any discountable items. "


----------



## stickg1

Sounds like something to take up with FCPU. If they say no, you could try the old "Well I prefer [Insert Competitor's Name] anyway so peace l8rs!"


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Are you sure? i mean doing it at Frozencpu site not caselab's site?


I have no idea. Give it a shot and see what happens with your cart







We don't do many coupons /discounts because it messes with our retail accounts. We're not in business to compete with them









In other news, I'm disappearing for the weekend after working 7 days a week since the holidays. I'm heading up to CARMA to visit my other son and his wife







Many of your know that I'm not much of a gamer, but I *** LOVE *** immersive 3D environments (Oculus Rift lover







) When I'm not doing that, I love spending time with the scope



I find ways to stress the CPU/GPU in all kinds of ways








.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I have no idea. Give it a shot and see what happens with your cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do many coupons /discounts because it messes with our retail accounts. We're not in business to compete with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm disappearing for the weekend after working 7 days a week since the holidays. I'm heading up to CARMA to visit my other son and his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of your know that I'm not much of a gamer, but I *** LOVE *** immersive 3D environments (Oculus Rift lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When I'm not doing that, I love spending time with the scope
> 
> 
> 
> I find ways to stress the CPU/GPU in all kinds of ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


WIcked


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm disappearing for the weekend after working 7 days a week since the holidays. I'm heading up to CARMA to visit my other son and his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of your know that I'm not much of a gamer, but I *** LOVE *** immersive 3D environments (Oculus Rift lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When I'm not doing that, I love spending time with the scope
> 
> 
> 
> I find ways to stress the CPU/GPU in all kinds of ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whoa!
CARMA sure looks impressive. You lucky folks that live in California.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Whoa!
> CARMA sure looks impressive. You lucky folks that live in California.


Sadly, it's scheduled to be closed down in March. Why? Because it doesn't cost enough to operate - even though Congress spent millions upgrading it last year. I swear, chimpanzees would do a better job of running the country...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Sadly, it's scheduled to be closed down in March. Why? Because it doesn't cost enough to operate - even though Congress spent millions upgrading it last year. I swear, chimpanzees would do a better job of running the country...


Lab Chimps for president!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart1980

Hey caselab, i just wanted to harazard a guess on shipping cost to Canada, PEI from caselab of course... I was thinking about the TH10A.. just a guess.. how much will it be just the basic shipping?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Hey caselab, i just wanted to harazard a guess on shipping cost to Canada, PEI from caselab of course... I was thinking about the TH10A.. just a guess.. how much will it be just the basic shipping?


International shipping has been enabled for all countries. The shopping cart should give you the exact shipping cost







of course, if you have any questions, please contact [email protected] as I am highly unreliable. I'm a designer/artistic type and can't be held accountable for my actions - lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> International shipping has been enabled for all countries. The shopping cart should give you the exact shipping cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, if you have any questions, please contact [email protected] as I am highly unreliable. I'm a designer/artistic type and can't be held accountable for my actions - lol


lmao!

The site is really good, calculated my shipping to Australia perfectly


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> International shipping has been enabled for all countries. The shopping cart should give you the exact shipping cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, if you have any questions, please contact [email protected] as I am highly unreliable. I'm a designer/artistic type and can't be held accountable for my actions - lol


Oh! i haven't been to caselab online site in a while.. now it has the updated shipping estimator.. nice work caselab.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Why is it cost almost 100 more at caselab site than frozencpu for a TH10A?


----------



## Jim-CL

FCPU's calculated rates are based on a different set of rules (not taking into account shipping from California), so their rates could be different. I'll be out of town, but let Kevin know ([email protected]) and he can confirm if the rates are different.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Why is it cost almost 100 more at caselab site than frozencpu for a TH10A?


Looks the same here. 569.99 for the base model on both sites.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Whoa!
> CARMA sure looks impressive. You lucky folks that live in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's scheduled to be closed down in March. Why? Because it doesn't cost enough to operate - even though Congress spent millions upgrading it last year. I swear, chimpanzees would do a better job of running the country...
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that. Those imposed budgets sure don't make any sense at times.
I live about 15 minutes away from this one:
http://astro-canada.ca/_en/a2107.php
Hopefully it won't suffer the same fate.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. Those imposed budgets sure don't make any sense at times.
> I live about 15 minutes away from this one:
> http://astro-canada.ca/_en/a2107.php
> Hopefully it won't suffer the same fate.


If they rely on funding from the NSF (National Science Foundation) they aren't better are off







The Republicans in Congress are determined to take away money from "pure science" (unless their donors can benefit from it directly). Was I fairly conservative before this? Yes. Am I angry about this short-sighted vision now? Yes. Unfortunately, everything is up for sale now







Silly me, I didn't realize that everything was was up for sale in China, at fire sale prices.







It must be good to be a member of Congress right now - imagine all the money rolling in


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> If they rely on funding from the NSF (National Science Foundation) they aren't better are off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans in Congress are determined to take away money from "pure science" (unless their donors can benefit from it directly). Was I fairly conservative before this? Yes. Am I angry about this short-sighted vision now? Yes. Unfortunately, everything is up for sale now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me, I didn't realize that everything was was up for sale in China, at fire sale prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be good to be a member of Congress right now - imagine all the money rolling in


It's similar here, government-managed by the NRC (National Research Council). I do follow the situation in the US though, a lot.








I better say something on topic for CaseLabs now, I hope some of those politicians invest in a case from CaseLabs, with their abundant proceeds, lol.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks the same here. 569.99 for the base model on both sites.


I meant beside the cost of case, the shipping and handling alone is roughy 100 more... ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I have no idea. Give it a shot and see what happens with your cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do many coupons /discounts because it messes with our retail accounts. We're not in business to compete with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm disappearing for the weekend after working 7 days a week since the holidays. I'm heading up to CARMA to visit my other son and his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of your know that I'm not much of a gamer, but I *** LOVE *** immersive 3D environments (Oculus Rift lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When I'm not doing that, I love spending time with the scope
> 
> 
> 
> I find ways to stress the CPU/GPU in all kinds of ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And it's even in the right colours too.... I'd get into such, but not in my current neighbourhood... And current place has a lovely view of a brick wall, so I wouldn't see much *laughs nervously*


----------



## Furious Pcs

*Build log*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497336/build-log-project-white-hawk-caselabs-mercury-s3



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> *Build log*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497336/build-log-project-white-hawk-caselabs-mercury-s3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dooooooooood, that is one sexy beast of an S3


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> *Build log*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497336/build-log-project-white-hawk-caselabs-mercury-s3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That air bubble though in the GPU lol, Nice build


----------



## Furious Pcs

@Benjiw

Lol yes i'm aware it was a lot worse with my other pump and res it like wont go away haha


----------



## ratzofftoya

One mod I always think looks really nice is when the cables to the mobo/gpus pass through but individual holes rather than a grommet or what have you. I'm thinking the easiest way to do that in, say, an STH 10, is to just make little acrylic pieces that cover the existing cable pass-throughs, plus maybe making an additional hole or two. Has anyone seen similar mods?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> One mod I always think looks really nice is when the cables to the mobo/gpus pass through but individual holes rather than a grommet or what have you. I'm thinking the easiest way to do that in, say, an STH 10, is to just make little acrylic pieces that cover the existing cable pass-throughs, plus maybe making an additional hole or two. Has anyone seen similar mods?


I have seen several people do this but I can not remember the builds right now and can not find them.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Oh, the excitement!









30 minutes down, one month to go


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Oh, the excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes down, one month to go


Hahah welcome to the club!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Hahah welcome to the club!


Thanks!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Oh, the excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes down, one month to go


I feel your pain brother...

Good Luck with your new build, you'll LOVE







the case...


----------



## cyphon

Drop-in panel equals awesome


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Oh, the excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes down, one month to go


Welcome to the awesome case club









Use the month to plan out your build and it will pass quicker than you might think is will, I'm down to just over a week


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Drop-in panel equals awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude! Could you please hold off on the Outstanding Sexy Pics? Im trying to save myself for the woman you know... geez...

The Cautious One

(Great Pics and Love the Fans)


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I feel your pain brother...
> 
> Good Luck with your new build, you'll LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the case...


Thanks, I already do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Welcome to the awesome case club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the month to plan out your build and it will pass quicker than you might think is will, I'm down to just over a week


Way ahead of you, lol thanks


----------



## FrancisJF

I know that caselabs is busy building peoples orders but makes me wonder what's their average orders per day or week?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I know that caselabs is busy building peoples orders but makes me wonder what's their average orders per day or week?


Im curious as well!


----------



## Deeptek

From working in a customer service job I am used to giving people a worst case scenario time frame to cover my own butt in case something is to happen . Is 25-30 a time frame that is given for this reason? Are people receiving them earlier than the projected date given by CL?


----------



## Mega Man

I would bet it is not nessisarrily the amount of orders. It is the size. Don't forget case labs ( is the secondary company )

The main company makes industrial cases


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> From working in a customer service job I am used to giving people a worst case scenario time frame to cover my own butt in case something is to happen . Is 25-30 a time frame that is given for this reason? Are people receiving them earlier than the projected date given by CL?


Actually they've gone beyond my estimate at this point, I was told 20 - 25 days and I've been told my case is scheduled to ship on the 18th. I ordered on Jan 15th so that's over 30 days, but I know the quality that's coming and I think it's totally worth waiting for







This of course does nothing to alleviate my excitement and wishing it was already here, but it has given me time to buy other parts and plan ahead how I want my build to come together.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Actually they've gone beyond my estimate at this point, I was told 20 - 25 days and I've been told my case is scheduled to ship on the 18th. I ordered on Jan 15th so that's over 30 days, but I know the quality that's coming and I think it's totally worth waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course does nothing to alleviate my excitement and wishing it was already here, but it has given me time to buy other parts and plan ahead how I want my build to come together.


I was thinking close to the same but on the site it says business days.
Here is what I pulled up for you, exluding holiday and weekend.
http://www.timeanddate.com/date/workdays.html?y-1079265496=2013&m-1079265496=4&d-1079265496=2&y2=2016&m2=10&d2=16


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I was thinking close to the same but on the site it says business days.
> Here is what I pulled up for you, exluding holiday and weekend.
> http://www.timeanddate.com/date/workdays.html?y-1079265496=2013&m-1079265496=4&d-1079265496=2&y2=2016&m2=10&d2=16


Good point it's so easy to overlook that one simple yet very important word "business" out of excitement and joy for finally pulling the trigger on one of these bad boys


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Good point it's so easy to overlook that one simple yet very important word "business" out of excitement and joy for finally pulling the trigger on one of these bad boys


Sorry if that sort of crushed hope on recieving the case sooner...haha. I think at one point maybe a page or two back they said they were slightly ahead of lead times posted. I mean it is what it is, I am not worried because I know the chassis are awesome.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sorry if that sort of crushed hope on recieving the case sooner...haha. I think at one point maybe a page or two back they said they were slightly ahead of lead times posted. I mean it is what it is, I am not worried because I know the chassis are awesome.


Nope no crushed hopes, I emailed and asked for approx time table and they said the 18th and I'm good with that for the same reasons as you.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Actually they've gone beyond my estimate at this point, I was told 20 - 25 days and I've been told my case is scheduled to ship on the 18th. I ordered on Jan 15th so that's over 30 days, but I know the quality that's coming and I think it's totally worth waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course does nothing to alleviate my excitement and wishing it was already here, but it has given me time to buy other parts and plan ahead how I want my build to come together.


I hear ya man. Im only on my 6th day of waiting and find myself checking my orders on the site a few times a day for an update.. lol

CaseLabs is supplying drugs I tell you!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> I hear ya man. Im only on my 6th day of waiting and find myself checking my orders on the site a few times a day for an update.. lol
> 
> CaseLabs is supplying drugs I tell you!


What's the status of your order? mine is "awaiting fulfillment"







ordered a day ago


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's the status of your order? mine is "awaiting fulfillment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered a day ago


Same thing bro, awaiting fulfillment..


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> One mod I always think looks really nice is when the cables to the mobo/gpus pass through but individual holes rather than a grommet or what have you. I'm thinking the easiest way to do that in, say, an STH 10, is to just make little acrylic pieces that cover the existing cable pass-throughs, plus maybe making an additional hole or two. Has anyone seen similar mods?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have seen several people do this but I can not remember the builds right now and can not find them.


kaiqi did it.. looks great



http://www.overclock.net/t/1419602/build-log-project-rampage-ii-gtx-780ti-tri-sli-caselabs-sth10-custom-mods/90_30#post_21433206


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's the status of your order? mine is "awaiting fulfillment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered a day ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Same thing bro, awaiting fulfillment..


Yeah that was me the first week after I ordered and it never changed from awaiting fulfillment, in fact that's what it still says. If you want an update or better ETA you can email [email protected] and he can give you more info, but as you just ordered I'd wait a couple of weeks as they are saying that the original ETA's are fairly accurate. Also as someone pointed out earlier, remember that the 25-30 days etc. are business days so Monday - Friday and not including any holidays.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's the status of your order? mine is "awaiting fulfillment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered a day ago
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Same thing bro, awaiting fulfillment..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was me the first week after I ordered and it never changed from awaiting fulfillment, in fact that's what it still says. If you want an update or better ETA you can email [email protected] and he can give you more info, but as you just ordered I'd wait a couple of weeks as they are saying that the original ETA's are fairly accurate. Also as someone pointed out earlier, remember that the 25-30 days etc. are business days so Monday - Friday and not including any holidays.
Click to expand...

I know what that's like, after a while I stopped checking..

"A watched pot never boils" Then I got an email saying my order status has changed. It was marked as "Shipped"

BTW: It took a total of 14 days from order to arrival! I ordered my case a while back...


----------



## X-Nine

Anybody here going to PDXLAN?


----------



## VSG

I would have loved to, but not happening this year


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I know what that's like, after a while I stopped checking..
> 
> "A watched pot never boils" Then I got an email saying my order status has changed. It was marked as "Shipped"
> 
> BTW: It took a total of 14 days from order to arrival! I ordered my case a while back...


I watched a couple of unboxings and reviews of the S8 that were filmed about a year ago and they were saying at that time that they got their cases in just over a week and they were shocked because they'd expected the 20 - 25 days. But right now it sounds like they have a lot of orders, most likely on both sides of the company which would slow down production.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anybody here going to PDXLAN?


Is it in Europe? Do you buy me a ticket? Can I stay at a fancy hotel at your expense? If 2 or more are negative, than alas no


----------



## nyk20z3

Just ordered a Asus 980 Matrix for my S5,just need to get custom sleeving done and this air cooled build will be almost complete.

I wanted to go full water cooling again but at this point in my life with limited time for gaming it just didnt make sense.I think guys will appreciate the final results of my build though.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> kaiqi did it.. looks great
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1419602/build-log-project-rampage-ii-gtx-780ti-tri-sli-caselabs-sth10-custom-mods/90_30#post_21433206


Neato. Wonder how that plate was mounted.


----------



## Panther Al

Got to love CaseLabs. Found out that it is indeed possible to use the phrase 'The Case is too small' with the S8 I ordered, and they took care of me with no issues at all and let me add in a pair of faceplates to get shot at the same time as my case.

So sent off the parts wrapped in my company's tee-shirt - not everyday you all get one from your customers!

Outstanding!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I know what that's like, after a while I stopped checking..
> 
> "A watched pot never boils" Then I got an email saying my order status has changed. It was marked as "Shipped"
> 
> BTW: It took a total of 14 days from order to arrival! I ordered my case a while back...


I will spend my time now earning more money and focusing on components for the M8 build..

Going X99!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Going X99!


I wanted to go X99 so bad but the urge to buy the S3 got to me first.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I wanted to go X99 so bad but the urge to buy the S3 got to me first.


I just don't see the point of adopting x99 right now while it's still sOOOOOOO expensive.


----------



## kayan

Hey everybody. I'm selling my current case, and have been eyeing CL for a long while now. I'm a frequent case change, usually once a year, just because I'm picky and stuff. I'd still be using my old HAF XB if I could fit my hardware in it, but alas I can't. Since two years ago I've spent about 350 on cases, and yeah, anyway.

Is it worth it? I mean 400-500 is a ton of money to drop on a case. I like/love cube style cases, and dislike typical towers, but hardware has made a tower all but mandatory. If I order I'm pretty sure I'd get the Mercury S8.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey everybody. I'm selling my current case, and have been eyeing CL for a long while now. I'm a frequent case change, usually once a year, just because I'm picky and stuff. I'd still be using my old HAF XB if I could fit my hardware in it, but alas I can't. Since two years ago I've spent about 350 on cases, and yeah, anyway.
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean 400-500 is a ton of money to drop on a case. I like/love cube style cases, and dislike typical towers, but hardware has made a tower all but mandatory. If I order I'm pretty sure I'd get the Mercury S8.


Yes it is worth it be sure of this. this is a decision you will not regret and will wonder why you did not order before..


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey everybody. I'm selling my current case, and have been eyeing CL for a long while now. I'm a frequent case change, usually once a year, just because I'm picky and stuff. I'd still be using my old HAF XB if I could fit my hardware in it, but alas I can't. Since two years ago I've spent about 350 on cases, and yeah, anyway.
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean 400-500 is a ton of money to drop on a case. I like/love cube style cases, and dislike typical towers, but hardware has made a tower all but mandatory. If I order I'm pretty sure I'd get the Mercury S8.


I did a review on the S8 if you want to read it. I highly recommend the S8 if you like the cube style and want something good that will last.

EDIT: Just click the one review under my name


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a couple of unboxings and reviews of the S8 that were filmed about a year ago and they were saying at that time that they got their cases in just over a week and they were shocked because they'd expected the 20 - 25 days. But right now it sounds like they have a lot of orders, most likely on both sides of the company which would slow down production.


I have an SM8 right now, but I'm seriously looking at the S8. I like the horizontal MB tray!

It's well worth saving for what you really want! Good quality parts are worth the money, if you want the best performance!

And @MegaMan Budget Parts = Budget Performance....

So I borrowed it! It is so true!

Good luck with your build!

Mike


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have an SM8 right now, but I'm seriously looking at the S8. I like the horizontal MB tray!
> 
> It's well worth saving for what you really want! Good quality parts are worth the money, if you want the best performance!
> 
> And @MegaMan Budget Parts = Budget Performance....
> 
> So I borrowed it! It is so true!
> 
> Good luck with your build!
> 
> Mike


As I have said before I highly recommend the S8


----------



## Panther Al

And the first parts for the forums slowest soon(tm) to come S8 build log have finally arrived... now to hope they fit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anybody here going to PDXLAN?


Where/when we could drive out together
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey everybody. I'm selling my current case, and have been eyeing CL for a long while now. I'm a frequent case change, usually once a year, just because I'm picky and stuff. I'd still be using my old HAF XB if I could fit my hardware in it, but alas I can't. Since two years ago I've spent about 350 on cases, and yeah, anyway.
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean 400-500 is a ton of money to drop on a case. I like/love cube style cases, and dislike typical towers, but hardware has made a tower all but mandatory. If I order I'm pretty sure I'd get the Mercury S8.


Yes. Also check out the m8/tx10


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I just don't see the point of adopting x99 right now while it's still sOOOOOOO expensive.


Motherboards for them aren't anymore expensive than the top tier z97 boards. The 5820k processor is also a great chip for the price tag on it.


----------



## Mega Man

not worth it to get the low end board/cpu


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Motherboards for them aren't anymore expensive than the top tier z97 boards. The 5820k processor is also a great chip for the price tag on it.


Maybe, but the RAM is surely a wallet pain!

Edit: I guess I always see people using top of the line stuff, cheaper options are out there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Maybe, but the RAM is surely a wallet pain!
> 
> Edit: I guess I always see people using top of the line stuff, cheaper options are out there.


Much Cheaper. At some point you will Overspend.

The Cautious One


----------



## X-Nine

I'm out of the X99 game too. DDR4 is insanely expensive, hell, RAM itself is insane to begin with for what you're getting. The last time I was satisfied with RAM was when Samsung was making their low-profile green RAM. Best RAM ever made IMO. That stuff OC'd better than most RAM out there, and in total I think I paid <200 for 32GB of it.

I'm pretty content with what I have right now, which isn't a slouch, especially for MITX. Can still do everything I want with it. 'Course, for those who need a newer build to replace an older one, X99 isn't a bad idea to upgrade to.


----------



## stren

So I wanted to do a photoshoot with the s3 and a stingray (both lightweight high performance American designed and made), but the chevy dealership was undergoing renovations and didn't have any stock. So I had to settle by going down to the beach. Apologies to those east coasters suffering through more snow. Do not take this is as an incentive to move here, house prices are high enough


















Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


But I can.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/caselabs-mercury-s3-review-mitx-goes-big/4/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> But I can.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/caselabs-mercury-s3-review-mitx-goes-big/


Fixed







4 is the last page


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I wanted to do a photoshoot with the s3 and a stingray (both lightweight high performance American designed and made), but the chevy dealership was undergoing renovations and didn't have any stock. So I had to settle by going down to the beach. Apologies to those east coasters suffering through more snow. Do not take this is as an incentive to move here, house prices are high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


Any more pictures? of inside too? looks lovely!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> But I can.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/caselabs-mercury-s3-review-mitx-goes-big/
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 is the last page
Click to expand...

Thanks for linking one of my favorite review sites.









Love those California beach photos, sigh.


----------



## Pheozero

That 980 block looks especially sexy in that case.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I wanted to do a photoshoot with the s3 and a stingray (both lightweight high performance American designed and made), but the chevy dealership was undergoing renovations and didn't have any stock. So I had to settle by going down to the beach. Apologies to those east coasters suffering through more snow. Do not take this is as an incentive to move here, house prices are high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


Beautiful shot/rig and that beach/sun


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I wanted to do a photoshoot with the s3 and a stingray (both lightweight high performance American designed and made), but the chevy dealership was undergoing renovations and didn't have any stock. So I had to settle by going down to the beach. Apologies to those east coasters suffering through more snow. Do not take this is as an incentive to move here, house prices are high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


Stunning Sir!


----------



## thoolBox

"You have a package to collect at your nearest post office" and I can't do that today....the agony


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Any more pictures? of inside too? looks lovely!


There's a bunch more in the review or in this album - how about this one:










I don't have particularly good ones of the motherboard side - the downside to the impact motherboard is that the VRM daughterboard kinda blocks the view in an S3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for linking one of my favorite review sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those California beach photos, sigh.


ooh you're gonna make me blush








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> That 980 block looks especially sexy in that case.


Yeah I like the look of the new cores, and the nickel backplates are really nice too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Beautiful shot/rig and that beach/sun










It's been weird weather for us so far for february. This is supposed to be our "rainy" season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Stunning Sir!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thoolBox*
> 
> "You have a package to collect at your nearest post office" and I can't do that today....the agony


It'll be worth it


----------



## VSG

Very cool pics, and great review as always


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Very cool pics, and great review as always


Agreed,lovely pics and a good review.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There's a bunch more in the review or in this album - how about this one:


As I said on FB this is my favorite shot!


----------



## Mega Man

As far as I am concerned. You can keep cali Stren.

I'll keep my snow

But the photos are nice.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Snow over heat for me because you can "accidentally" go sideways as you turn when driving and cops won't go after you! ^-^


----------



## Mega Man

I don't accidentally do anything and my boss knows it. My philosophy is they will see me driving sideways and say holy *hot place* that guy can drive and knows what he is doing I need to hire him


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


bloody hell(o)!


----------



## thoolBox

Got my S5 today and put the dining room table to good use. Assembled the case and you were all right...the quality is stunning 

Now I finally have a place for my Kraken X31 and can start waiting for the spanish inquisition. Yes, I'm one of few that do expect the spanish inquisition







. I have to, putting a X31 in a S5....sacrilege.

_The X31 (a gift) will not be long lived in this case ..._


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Our CS department is pretty good about taking care of things like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but let me know if you need any assistance.


Well that was darn fast of this splendid package to get here today !











If everything in the world was as fantastic as Caselabs customer service..... well, I think everyone here could picture that









Brand new back and top chassis pieces, powder coated white rather than my original black at my request, with free shipping, and they dont even have the effected parts from me yet!!

Thanks so much CL, you guys rock!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Well that was darn fast of this splendid package to get here today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything in the world was as fantastic as Caselabs customer service..... well, I think everyone here could picture that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new back and top chassis pieces, powder coated white rather than my original black at my request, with free shipping, and they dont even have the effected parts from me yet!!
> 
> Thanks so much CL, you guys rock!


If the rest of the world operated how CL did with customer service...I would be scared....too many things would happen in a nice timely orderly fashion. Things would be...too good.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Oh Boy! This Case Really Is Great









The Cautious One


----------



## Deeptek

Well guys I was going to start my own build log today.. Had a hefty order coming in from FrozenCPU that i ordered last night.. had my camera and background ready to go to take some nice photos of my incoming parts and bam.. this morning was tragic. So my buildlog is now postponed until I can get the funds back in my possession :-/


----------



## Mega Man

what happened ; ;


----------



## FrancisJF

Ro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what happened ; ;


Rumors going around that frozencpu closed down.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy! This Case Really Is Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


I really like that your case is mostly white with little accents of black! really subtle but suits it, cant wait to see more


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I wanted to do a photoshoot with the s3 and a stingray (both lightweight high performance American designed and made), but the chevy dealership was undergoing renovations and didn't have any stock. So I had to settle by going down to the beach. Apologies to those east coasters suffering through more snow. Do not take this is as an incentive to move here, house prices are high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there's a review of the case, no I can't link it


Very nice.

I should pull a machine out to my beach for comparison photo shoot...snow vs sand and ice vs water...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> I really like that your case is mostly white with little accents of black! really subtle but suits it, cant wait to see more


Gunmetal/ White







(Sorry it looks black)

The Cautious One


----------



## guitarhero23

How does the pedestal attach to the case of an s5? I just had a crazy thought I want someone to think through with me. Any ideas on how you can make the pedestal more easily attached and detached on the fly but still "somewhat" secure?

Basically I have this idea that I would have possibly 2 360 rads in the bottom and only a 240 rad in the from bay of the s5. Here is where the interesting part comes in and if anyone has done this before please link me to it.

Basically I would set up a 3way fitting after the pump with a mini valve which would send the fluid 2 different ways
When Open: Through the pedestal radiators then back up into the main s5 case through GPU, CPU, RAM, 240 rad, etc.

When Closed: Would bypass the pedestal and just send the fluid through the main s5 case with the 240 rad + GPU, CPU, RAM, 240 rad.

I would be using quick disconnect fittings to attach the pedestal to the s5.

The whole purpose of this is easy portability. If I go LAN with a friend I will not really need an overclock OR will not be worried about long term cooling as it's a short term thing so the 240 rad would suffice for that time and if I can disconnect the pedestal rather easily (relatively) It would make transportation much easier and more compact. It would also allow me to get the full window top option in my case as I wouldn't need any rads up there.

*Thoughts? Good idea? Bad? Cool?*

Basic visual layout:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Ro
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what happened ; ;
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors going around that frozencpu closed down.
Click to expand...

What? Links please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> How does the pedestal attach to the case of an s5? I just had a crazy thought I want someone to think through with me. Any ideas on how you can make the pedestal more easily attached and detached on the fly but still "somewhat" secure?
> 
> Basically I have this idea that I would have possibly 2 360 rads in the bottom and only a 240 rad in the from bay of the s5. Here is where the interesting part comes in and if anyone has done this before please link me to it.
> 
> Basically I would set up a 3way fitting after the pump with a mini valve which would send the fluid 2 different ways
> When Open: Through the pedestal radiators then back up into the main s5 case through GPU, CPU, RAM, 240 rad, etc.
> 
> When Closed: Would bypass the pedestal and just send the fluid through the main s5 case with the 240 rad + GPU, CPU, RAM, 240 rad.
> 
> I would be using quick disconnect fittings to attach the pedestal to the s5.
> 
> The whole purpose of this is easy portability. If I go LAN with a friend I will not really need an overclock OR will not be worried about long term cooling as it's a short term thing so the 240 rad would suffice for that time and if I can disconnect the pedestal rather easily (relatively) It would make transportation much easier and more compact. It would also allow me to get the full window top option in my case as I wouldn't need any rads up there.
> 
> *Thoughts? Good idea? Bad? Cool?*
> 
> Basic visual layout:


screws attach through the castor holes. I am sure you could make some quick release


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What? Links please


http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/frozencpu_reportedly_closes_its_doors/1


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone tell me if the triple Bottom Accessory Mount fits with a bottom PSU Support Mount? To be clear I need to know if the screw holes to mount the accessory will fit under the psu mount. If you look at my sig rig picture you will notice that I have a dual bottom mount and a PSU mount. I want to fit a triple.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the triple Bottom Accessory Mount fits with a bottom PSU Support Mount? To be clear I need to know if the screw holes to mount the accessory will fit under the psu mount. If you look at my sig rig picture you will notice that I have a dual bottom mount and a PSU mount. I want to fit a triple.


Yes, a triple accessory mount will just make it!









Edit: This may depend on the size of your PSU! I measured it without the PSU in the case. (I also have an SM8)


----------



## Sindre2104

I have started my build log as i know the ca. date when my case will be shipped (Feb 17th)
Please do come with constructive critizism as this is only the 2nd build log i have made








http://www.overclock.net/t/1541295/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-watercooling-custom-sleeving


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy! This Case Really Is Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


Looks amazing, I'm not usually the two toned fan but I give credit where it is due


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, a triple accessory mount will just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This may depend on the size of your PSU! I measured it without the PSU in the case. (I also have an SM8)


Thanks for the info. Yeah the psu is actually smaller than the PSU mount so I think I am fine. Thanks again!

New question. Does anyone know if I can get Caselabs accessories from PPC that are any color other than black. I don't see options for colors. I'm getting some stuff from PPC and would love to add some Caselabs stuff instead of ordering directly just to save on shipping but it seems like black is the only color option.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Yeah the psu is actually smaller than the PSU mount so I think I am fine. Thanks again!
> 
> New question. Does anyone know if I can get Caselabs accessories from PPC that are any color other than black. I don't see options for colors. I'm getting some stuff from PPC and would love to add some Caselabs stuff instead of ordering directly just to save on shipping but it seems like black is the only color option.


Ask ppc they will help you out


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ask ppc they will help you out


They do have some things in white but not what I need. Anyway, I also don't want to miss out on the 6% off deal so I guess I will just buy it from Caselabs.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> They do have some things in white but not what I need. Anyway, I also don't want to miss out on the 6% off deal so I guess I will just buy it from Caselabs.


Wait a 6% off from PPC or CaseLabs?


----------



## guitarhero23

I can't tell, if I don't plan using a drop in top should I still just get one? Meaning, if I get one can I just take it out and it be the same as the no drop-in at that point? Or will I be missing things?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Wait a 6% off from PPC or CaseLabs?


What I meant was that if I talk to PPCS then I would have to wait until Tuesday and by then the 6% off at PPCS would expire.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What I meant was that if I talk to PPCS then I would have to wait until Tuesday and by then the 6% off at PPCS would expire.


Try them i have got andwers late at night and on weekends!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I can't tell, if I don't plan using a drop in top should I still just get one? Meaning, if I get one can I just take it out and it be the same as the no drop-in at that point? Or will I be missing things?


From my understanding and having a drop in on my S8 you can remove the drop in portion and it just be empty. If that makes sense? On the S8 its 6 screws to remove it from the frame


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> From my understanding and having a drop in on my S8 you can remove the drop in portion and it just be empty. If that makes sense? On the S8 its 6 screws to remove it from the frame


But when you say empty do you mean the same thing as having the "no drop-in option?" I just don't see the point of having a no drop in option if you could get one (for free) and just remove it if you don't want it.

Also, do the pedestals come with native ability to mount a radiator or do you NEED to buy the radiator mount like such: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s5-and-s8-pedestal/


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I can't tell, if I don't plan using a drop in top should I still just get one? Meaning, if I get one can I just take it out and it be the same as the no drop-in at that point? Or will I be missing things?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> From my understanding and having a drop in on my S8 you can remove the drop in portion and it just be empty. If that makes sense? On the S8 its 6 screws to remove it from the frame


Yeah Wiz is correct, it can be completely removed. Personally I find it very hand even though I current build is only an air build, it allows me to setup all my fans and LEDs and their cabling neatly before mounting to the case. Then it's just a matter of popping it in and ziptie-ing the cabling. It's a truly great option to have









From my build log...
Fans: http://www.overclock.net/t/1536425/#post_23476656
LEDs: http://www.overclock.net/t/1536425/#post_23523724


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> But when you say empty do you mean the same thing as having the "no drop-in option?" I just don't see the point of having a no drop in option if you could get one (for free) and just remove it if you don't want it.
> 
> Also, do the pedestals come with native ability to mount a radiator or do you NEED to buy the radiator mount like such: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s5-and-s8-pedestal/


Sorry I am doing this via iPhone. Drop in used vs drop in not used. Top plate fits same either way




Edit. I am air only. Just a nice factor for future use or proofing the case


----------



## Xclsyr

The top frame of the case is the same with or without, so if you get the drop-in mount or not (thus, 'empty') is up to you. If you possibly might put a rad in the roof in the future then you could get the drop-in now; if you want the xl top window for now but want a drop-in mount for later than you would need to get a second top panel. Otherwise, there is no reason not to have the drop-in intalled with any of the other tops.

As for pedestals, they do not come with any rad mounts; this is so you can choose which sizes you want. Easier for better flexibility.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The top frame of the case is the same with or without, so if you get the drop-in mount or not (thus, 'empty') is up to you. If you possibly might put a rad in the roof in the future then you could get the drop-in now; if you want the xl top window for now but want a drop-in mount for later than you would need to get a second top panel. Otherwise, there is no reason not to have the drop-in intalled with any of the other tops.
> 
> As for pedestals, they do not come with any rad mounts; this is so you can choose which sizes you want. Easier for better flexibility.


Ok this I get. See, I want the XL window but was thinking, well why wouldn't I just get a drop in, then take it out and put the window and I get a free drop in to maybe use later or sell, but it does not come with it if I get the XL window I assume you're saying. Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What? Links please
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/frozencpu_reportedly_closes_its_doors/1
Click to expand...

thanks i read the whole thing, truly a sad thing, i loved the staff, and we as a community will miss them


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Looks amazing, I'm not usually the two toned fan but I give credit where it is due


Thanks Bub! I didn't want all white (Because I am a clean freak and wouldn't want fingerprints all over it ) and Black and white seems to.... Well I have a black case now and Don't Like it.

The Cautious One


----------



## SortOfGrim

Cut a piece to cover the power/reset holes. It's a temporarily fix, a botch job but it works
I'll wait until I 'need' more stuff (maybe another case?) from Case Labs, cause the shipping cost was 50 usd (for 40 usd of items)


----------



## guitarhero23

Anyone see any complications or things I'm missing/suggestions? Or is this ok!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Anyone see any complications or things I'm missing/suggestions? Or is this ok!


2 things:

1 - The case already comes with both the HDD and SSD mounts already; are you ordering for spares or wanting to add more? Otherwise you don't need. You could always add the S5 Stealth tray to mount another drive or 2 under the MB tray...

2 - Are you putting one rad or 2 into the pedestal? You only ordered one mount. Might be an idea to order other side now even if not using!

Love my S5's!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Anyone see any complications or things I'm missing/suggestions? Or is this ok!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thought it already comes with HDD & SSD mounts?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> 1 - The case already comes with both the HDD and SSD mounts already; are you ordering for spares or wanting to add more? Otherwise you don't need. You could always add the S5 Stealth tray to mount another drive or 2 under the MB tray...
> 
> 2 - Are you putting one rad or 2 into the pedestal? You only ordered one mount. Might be an idea to order other side now even if not using!
> 
> Love my S5's!


This is the advice I needed, I watched an unboxing because I was unsure if it came with the mounts and I didn't see the person unbox it so I assumed I needed to order it. I do not need spare parts, thank for that (+rep), Good point on the rad, I was only going to put one for now but...Might as well get the other, especially since I will be saving money from removing the extra SDD and HDD mount

EDIT: Here is where I am now! Don't plan to use the stealth SSD mount but, I just might so might as well get it.


----------



## IT Diva

Did you want to have the front mount USB 3 or just the power/reset switches?

Darlene


----------



## Xclsyr

NP!

Reason you don't usually notice these in unboxing is they're already preinstalled on the mid-chassis; on my first S5 I went looking through all parts twice before I found them









Another point I could mention for consideration - As nice as the XL side window is, do you want to see & display the drives & cables? If I had to do again I'd consider ordering both L&R sides as window w/ventilation. As it stands I've now got 5 case sides between my 2 S5's


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> This is the advice I needed, I watched an unboxing because I was unsure if it came with the mounts and I didn't see the person unbox it so I assumed I needed to order it. I do not need spare parts, thank for that (+rep), Good point on the rad, I was only going to put one for now but...Might as well get the other, especially since I will be saving money from removing the extra SDD and HDD mount
> 
> EDIT: Here is where I am now! Don't plan to use the stealth SSD mount but, I just might so might as well get it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good now.









I am waiting for my S5 too.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Yeah the psu is actually smaller than the PSU mount so I think I am fine. Thanks again!
> 
> New question. Does anyone know if I can get Caselabs accessories from PPC that are any color other than black. I don't see options for colors. I'm getting some stuff from PPC and would love to add some Caselabs stuff instead of ordering directly just to save on shipping but it seems like black is the only color option.


Here are the ones in white that are listed on PPC's web-site

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?brand=1235&color=431&is_ajax=1&q=caselabs

Otherwise you can shoot them an email or call them to find out more...


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Did you want to have the front mount USB 3 or just the power/reset switches?
> 
> Darlene


I do not, leaving it clean up front and will connect everything I need in the back, thanks for the heads up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> NP!
> 
> Reason you don't usually notice these in unboxing is they're already preinstalled on the mid-chassis; on my first S5 I went looking through all parts twice before I found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another point I could mention for consideration - As nice as the XL side window is, do you want to see & display the drives & cables? If I had to do again I'd consider ordering both L&R sides as window w/ventilation. As it stands I've now got 5 case sides between my 2 S5's


Hmm, well my thinking is I will be doing custom graphics/stickers on my HDD's and SSD's to match the color scheme, same with cables, also going to be making my own cables so I'm hoping (best case scenario) that I can display this on this side of the case neatly. Although I will admit it is the decision I will be jumping back and forth on before ordering.


----------



## Mega Man

how many hdd/sdds do you plan to have ?

nvm this was taken care of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> NP!
> 
> Reason you don't usually notice these in unboxing is they're already preinstalled on the mid-chassis; on my first S5 I went looking through all parts twice before I found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another point I could mention for consideration - As nice as the XL side window is, do you want to see & display the drives & cables? If I had to do again I'd consider ordering both L&R sides as window w/ventilation. As it stands I've now got 5 case sides between my 2 S5's


agreed

also recommend the stealth mount if for nothing more then resale


----------



## jokrik

Question
what's the best way to clean your CL case?
I've a black SM8 and due to dust,humidity and the texture of the case some parts aren't as black as when it came
I tried cloth + water, doesn't work well


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Question
> what's the best way to clean your CL case?
> I've a black SM8 and due to dust,humidity and the texture of the case some parts aren't as black as when it came
> I tried cloth + water, doesn't work well


I use " Metro DataVac " a lot better than canned air. And I use damped microfiber cloth to wipe the case.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I use " Metro DataVac " a lot better than canned air. And I use damped microfiber cloth to wipe the case.


I do the exact same & it seems to be the perfect combo. I do however need to find a better window cleaning method


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I use " Metro DataVac " a lot better than canned air. And I use damped microfiber cloth to wipe the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I do the exact same & it seems to be the perfect combo. I do however need to find a better window cleaning method


Is this what you two are talking about?
http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is this what you two are talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


Now all my Amazon recommendations are Vacuums


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Now all my Amazon recommendations are Vacuums


I hate that, I look at one product and Amazon thinks I want to buy everything of that type


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is this what you two are talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


Yup that's it... Can't believe how much time/money I wasted with cans after picking it up.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Yup that's it... Can't believe how much time/money I wasted with cans after picking it up.


Cool, I just bought it. I don't filter my S8 because I don't know lol. I've tried using cans of air as well, it seems after 10 bursts of air the can has zero pressure left. Forgot trying to get to hard to reach places without blowing the frost everywhere. I always just 'borrowed' the air cans from work but I think tthis Datavac is a much better investment.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is this what you two are talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


They're totally worth it. Just don't start it up next to your ear, they're a tad loud









....But boy do they make short work of dust..... And any loose objects on your desk you accidentally point the nozzle at.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They're totally worth it. Just don't start it up next to your ear, they're a tad loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....But boy do they make short work of dust..... And any loose objects on your desk you accidentally point the nozzle at.


That is good to hear, sounds like I am going to go on a cleaning frenzy


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I do the exact same & it seems to be the perfect combo. I do however need to find a better window cleaning method


I use a spray with tap water and microfiber cloth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is this what you two are talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


Yes.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Question
> what's the best way to clean your CL case?
> I've a black SM8 and due to dust,humidity and the texture of the case some parts aren't as black as when it came
> I tried cloth + water, doesn't work well


I use a microfiber cloth and water, then use a dry cloth, It woks for me...

The black gets smudged up real easy with the coarse finish!

As far as the inside, it doesn't get too dusty, I use DemciFilters...


----------



## kayan

So, I'm going to order a s8. What extras do I need? I have one ssd, plan to add 1 more. Does the s8 come with a stealth bay drive standard?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> So, I'm going to order a s8. What extras do I need? I have one ssd, plan to add 1 more. Does the s8 come with a stealth bay drive standard?


The answer to you last question is YES, you can also look here for more...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/


----------



## Nichismo

Im finally gaining a little skills when it comes to modding I just finished my dual, DDC pump/res combo units mount. Im so happy with how it turned ouT. also I have all these fresh new internal chassis pieces to go with it and I'm pretty darn excited now to finish my latest build.

however I'm not so sure if im set on the height placement of the reservoirs, I feel as though they should perhaps be higher to be more visible and more streamlined in relation to the motherboard and other components. Well see. ...





Does the mount look familiar? its actually the magnum psu bracket, it just happened to be perfect size for this config!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










The Cautious One


----------



## Murder3D

*[Worklog] - Project: PHOBOS*

CaseLabs Magnum TH10A
i7 4790K
GTX 980 in SLi
Custom Watercooling Loop


----------



## smicha

Beautiful!


----------



## Anfs

Hi all
Can someone with a Caselabs TH10a please tell me what accessories actually come with the case i.e . Device mounts and Hdd bays as I don't want to double up on anything but I will have to buy some extra things too.
I wont be buying from the caselabs site as a company here in Australia sell the cases so I will save on shipping.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## smicha

I strongly recommend getting extra 5-set antishock screws for hdd mount - you'll get only 5 screws for 1 HD as standard.


----------



## iBored

Is there a res mount bracket thingy that can fit in the sm8 with a 60-ish rad (single set of fans) in the front?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi all
> Can someone with a Caselabs TH10a please tell me what accessories actually come with the case i.e . Device mounts and Hdd bays as I don't want to double up on anything but I will have to buy some extra things too.
> I wont be buying from the caselabs site as a company here in Australia sell the cases so I will save on shipping.
> Thanks in Advance


Have a look at this post, where I answer that question pretty well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/10710#post_23473646

One thing I'd recommend is to go with the 31mm extended top so you can run P-P on the top rad, and still have space above the mobo for tubing runs, *especially if it is Not a reverse atx layout* that puts the CPU at the top.

If that still leaves any questions, just ask specifically.

Darlene


----------



## Anfs

Thanks again Just ordered a few parts we cant get here from the caselabs site.
Cheers


----------



## kayan

Alrighty, I've configured an s8 and want to order tonight, but is there anything I'm missing/should I get anything else right now to save later?



#1 - Do I need a drop in mount for use with an extended top?
#2 - I have a XSPC D5 Photon Pump Rez combo 170mm combo....is there a place to mount it inside the case between the motherboard tray and front, right in front of the window?
#2.5 - If yes to #2, what do I need to order to mount this inside the case to be able to mount the rez?
#3 - This does come with a stealth mount, right? I think it does, but I'm not 100% sure....
#4 - The side mount for the 360mm rad? How much clearance is there? I'm looking at mounting a 60mm rad + P/P fans.
#5 - Is there ANYTHING that I am forgetting? I don't want to order it and then need to order something else that I forgot.
#6 - Also, going to get a set of casters, but if I don't use them, does it still come with the standard feet from the stock photo?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Alrighty, I've configured an s8 and want to order tonight, but is there anything I'm missing/should I get anything else right now to save later?
> 
> #1 - Do I need a drop in mount for use with an extended top?
> #2 - I have a XSPC D5 Photon Pump Rez combo 170mm combo....is there a place to mount it inside the case between the motherboard tray and front, right in front of the window?
> #2.5 - If yes to #2, what do I need to order to mount this inside the case to be able to mount the rez?
> #3 - This does come with a stealth mount, right? I think it does, but I'm not 100% sure....
> #4 - The side mount for the 360mm rad? How much clearance is there? I'm looking at mounting a 60mm rad + P/P fans.
> #5 - Is there ANYTHING that I am forgetting? I don't want to order it and then need to order something else that I forgot.
> #6 - Also, going to get a set of casters, but if I don't use them, does it still come with the standard feet from the stock photo?


1) Only time not to get drop-in is if you have full window in top. If getting extended top, you need the drop-in to put the fans/rads somewhere
2) _I'll hold off on commenting for now, only so much height above mid-chassis & not sure of measurement offhand._
3) S8 does indeed come with stealth mount
4) 60mm +push is ok, p+p _may_ fit but will be very limited space to inside of mid-chassis
5) looks good
6) yes does come with rubber feet - ordering casters does not delete


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Alrighty, I've configured an s8 and want to order tonight, but is there anything I'm missing/should I get anything else right now to save later?
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - Do I need a drop in mount for use with an extended top?
> #2 - I have a XSPC D5 Photon Pump Rez combo 170mm combo....is there a place to mount it inside the case between the motherboard tray and front, right in front of the window?
> #2.5 - If yes to #2, what do I need to order to mount this inside the case to be able to mount the rez?
> #3 - This does come with a stealth mount, right? I think it does, but I'm not 100% sure....
> #4 - The side mount for the 360mm rad? How much clearance is there? I'm looking at mounting a 60mm rad + P/P fans.
> #5 - Is there ANYTHING that I am forgetting? I don't want to order it and then need to order something else that I forgot.
> #6 - Also, going to get a set of casters, but if I don't use them, does it still come with the standard feet from the stock photo?


1: You don't ~have~ to get the drop in mount if you want to add radiators up top, however the extra $20 USD cost tends to be recommended by most people simply due to the fact that it makes your life significantly easier as you don't have to have your hands and arms at awkward positions when installing the radiators as the drop-in mounts are removable (instead of being part of the chassis itself). In essence, drop-in panels allow you to install your fans and radiators out in the open, and then just drop in the panel afterwards.

The use of an extended top does not require a drop in panel, as they will work with any of the top chassis mounts.

2: Which window are you referring to out of curiosity?
- If you're referring to the front window (that replaces the 2x120mm fans on the top left area), some builders have cut into the metal to have their pumps (usually D5's) drop down into the HDD bay, but this prevents the use of a second hard drive cage, and might cause clearance issues with the use of the side 120.3 radiator mount. Putting a tube resevoir here might run into some clearance issues. Once I post this I'll look up some previous builds I've seen this kind of thing on and link to them (as for some reason I know I've seen builds doing this, but can't remember who did them - see link to Akira's Hurrikaine build for a Bitspower z-multi 150 on top of a D5 mod top.... And for some reason, at the moment I can't find the build log where someone installed a D5/resevoir combo behind the 240mm/front window area)
- If you're referring to having the resevoir just behind the flexbays, there is a panel that was designed for mounting tube resevoirs included with the case. It's visible in the 11th photo (where the fan hole is on the right in the HDD bay), and a detailed picture of it is available in photo 14.
2.5: If you're referring to mounting it behind the flexbays, the mounting panel is included with the case itself, although you will need to source out mounting hardware specific to your resevoir if it wasn't included with the resevoir.

3: Stealth mount is included.

4: @akira749 ran 60mm (or 65mm) radiators in the side mount, although I can't tell if it's push/pull (looks like push due to only 12 fans for four 120.3 radiators) in his Hurrikaine build

5: Some have commented that the longer motherboard mount can help with cable routing, not to mention with larger motherboard such as the Asus Rampage V Extreme there isn't a small portion of the motherboard hanging over the motherboard tray. I would also recommend upgrading to a drop in mount for the top radiators simply because it's, as some would say, a "life saver" when putting things together, as well as when doing maintenance.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> 1) Only time not to get drop-in is if you have full window in top. If getting extended top, you need the drop-in to put the fans/rads somewhere
> 2) _I'll hold off on commenting for now, only so much height above mid-chassis & not sure of measurement offhand._
> 3) S8 does indeed come with stealth mount
> 4) 60mm +push is ok, p+p _may_ fit but will be very limited space to inside of mid-chassis
> 5) looks good
> 6) yes does come with rubber feet - ordering casters does not delete


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 1: You don't ~have~ to get the drop in mount if you want to add radiators up top, however the extra $20 USD cost tends to be recommended by most people simply due to the fact that it makes your life significantly easier as you don't have to have your hands and arms at awkward positions when installing the radiators as the drop-in mounts are removable (instead of being part of the chassis itself). In essence, drop-in panels allow you to install your fans and radiators out in the open, and then just drop in the panel afterwards.
> 
> The use of an extended top does not require a drop in panel, as they will work with any of the top chassis mounts.
> 
> 2: Which window are you referring to out of curiosity?
> - If you're referring to the front window (that replaces the 2x120mm fans on the top left area), some builders have cut into the metal to have their pumps (usually D5's) drop down into the HDD bay, but this prevents the use of a second hard drive cage, and might cause clearance issues with the use of the side 120.3 radiator mount. Putting a tube resevoir here might run into some clearance issues. Once I post this I'll look up some previous builds I've seen this kind of thing on and link to them (as for some reason I know I've seen builds doing this, but can't remember who did them - see link to Akira's Hurrikaine build for a Bitspower z-multi 150 on top of a D5 mod top.... And for some reason, at the moment I can't find the build log where someone installed a D5/resevoir combo behind the 240mm/front window area)
> - If you're referring to having the resevoir just behind the flexbays, there is a panel that was designed for mounting tube resevoirs included with the case. It's visible in the 11th photo (where the fan hole is on the right in the HDD bay), and a detailed picture of it is available in photo 14.
> 2.5: If you're referring to mounting it behind the flexbays, the mounting panel is included with the case itself, although you will need to source out mounting hardware specific to your resevoir if it wasn't included with the resevoir.
> 
> 3: Stealth mount is included.
> 
> 4: @akira749 ran 60mm (or 65mm) radiators in the side mount, although I can't tell if it's push/pull (looks like push due to only 12 fans for four 120.3 radiators) in his Hurrikaine build
> 
> 5: Some have commented that the longer motherboard mount can help with cable routing, not to mention with larger motherboard such as the Asus Rampage V Extreme there isn't a small portion of the motherboard hanging over the motherboard tray. I would also recommend upgrading to a drop in mount for the top radiators simply because it's, as some would say, a "life saver" when putting things together, as well as when doing maintenance.


Thanks to both of you, when I looked at this a few days ago, I had added the drop-in-mount for the exact reason White said, so it's easier to install the rads. I forgot to re-add them when I configured a bit ago.

As far as to the Photon rez/pump I mean in the front window, where the 2x120 would be. I saw a picture on a bing search and it just looked awesome, but since I have to measurements, I have no idea if it'll fit there or not. I was thinking that maybe the extended top could help a bit with that?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 1: You don't ~have~ to get the drop in mount if you want to add radiators up top, however the extra $20 USD cost tends to be recommended by most people simply due to the fact that it makes your life significantly easier as you don't have to have your hands and arms at awkward positions when installing the radiators as the drop-in mounts are removable (instead of being part of the chassis itself). In essence, drop-in panels allow you to install your fans and radiators out in the open, and then just drop in the panel afterwards.
> 
> The use of an extended top does not require a drop in panel, as they will work with any of the top chassis mounts.
> 
> 2: Which window are you referring to out of curiosity?
> - If you're referring to the front window (that replaces the 2x120mm fans on the top left area), some builders have cut into the metal to have their pumps (usually D5's) drop down into the HDD bay, but this prevents the use of a second hard drive cage, and might cause clearance issues with the use of the side 120.3 radiator mount. Putting a tube resevoir here might run into some clearance issues. Once I post this I'll look up some previous builds I've seen this kind of thing on and link to them (as for some reason I know I've seen builds doing this, but can't remember who did them - see link to Akira's Hurrikaine build for a Bitspower z-multi 150 on top of a D5 mod top.... And for some reason, at the moment I can't find the build log where someone installed a D5/resevoir combo behind the 240mm/front window area)
> - If you're referring to having the resevoir just behind the flexbays, there is a panel that was designed for mounting tube resevoirs included with the case. It's visible in the 11th photo (where the fan hole is on the right in the HDD bay), and a detailed picture of it is available in photo 14.
> 2.5: If you're referring to mounting it behind the flexbays, the mounting panel is included with the case itself, although you will need to source out mounting hardware specific to your resevoir if it wasn't included with the resevoir.
> 
> 3: Stealth mount is included.
> 
> 4: @akira749 ran 60mm (or 65mm) radiators in the side mount, although I can't tell if it's push/pull (looks like push due to only 12 fans for four 120.3 radiators) in his Hurrikaine build
> 
> 5: Some have commented that the longer motherboard mount can help with cable routing, not to mention with larger motherboard such as the Asus Rampage V Extreme there isn't a small portion of the motherboard hanging over the motherboard tray. I would also recommend upgrading to a drop in mount for the top radiators simply because it's, as some would say, a "life saver" when putting things together, as well as when doing maintenance.


Yep, on the side rad if you go with a 60mm rad just do push only or you will have fitment issues @kayan


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Apologies for the delay, tried a few different search terms and found a few build logs that could be of assisstance with your questions@kayan:

@rbrenner87 has an EK dual D5 block with a 150mL EK resevoir on top

@Squeaks5635 has a measurement of the front area in his build log - link is direct to his measurement picture. Radiator used in that picture is an EK Coolstream PE, which is 38mm, with Corsair SP120 fans in what I think was push. Can't remember.

@Aerlic has a build with a Red Harbinger 250e behind the front window, but he wound up mounting it elsewhere in the end (linked due to using the product as a measurement for available space)

@Samtheman used a Bitspower DDC Top Upgrade 80

@TheXviper has pics of an EK XRES-140 and also with their 250mL tube in the front window area

@Turbz posted some stealth tray clearance pics to answer one of your previous questions ^_^

@apw63 has an AquaComputer Aqualis XT in the front, but no mention as to what size he used.

That's all I've found so far after doing a quick skim of three pages of search results, but hopefully it helps out with a number of the questions you have!

Edited as I didn't code things correctly, but now it should both ping the builders and actually link to their builds!


----------



## nyk20z3

New edition to my S5 -

I will post more pics once my new cpu cooler and sleeving arrives.


----------



## apw63

My Rez is the 450ml version


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> My Rez is the 450ml version


Approximately how much space do you have between the motherboard tray and the top of your s8? I'm trying to figure out if I need the extended top to fit my Photon rez/pump combo. Yours, I think, is 170mm tall and mine is 250mm tall.


----------



## apw63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Approximately how much space do you have between the motherboard tray and the top of your s8? I'm trying to figure out if I need the extended top to fit my Photon rez/pump combo. Yours, I think, is 170mm tall and mine is 250mm tall.


29.5cm approximately


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> 29.5cm approximately


Thanks, and thanks to everyone who helped: apw63, WhiteWulfe, Akira749 & Xclsyr.

I just pulled the trigger on one! Now my month+ of waiting starts.

(Case Color: White and Gunmetal Two Tone 25-30 business days..., Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in with no mount (needed for use with full..., Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated ($20.00), Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Right Door : Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Front Cover: Window (This option will delete the 120.2 mount..., Flex-Bay Configuration: 140.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers ($22.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Add a Second HDD cage? No thanks , Add Tech Station Conversion Kit? No thanks, Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes ($19.00))

Was barely shy of 600 after a Caster kit, PSU mount, and shipping. YIKES! The wifey just told me that I have used up my case budget for at least the next 2-3 years, so I'd better love it!


----------



## FrancisJF

1/4 - 1 3/8 is the step drill bit you guys use? or different step drill bit size?

Or do you guys use the hole on the chassis what caselabs provided for the tubes to run down to the pedestal?


----------



## SortOfGrim

this thing, pretty much handy to create any

hole


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 1/4 - 1 3/8 is the step drill bit you guys use? or different step drill bit size?
> 
> Or do you guys use the hole on the chassis what caselabs provided for the tubes to run down to the pedestal?






What SortOfGrim said


----------



## nyk20z3

Ive been thinking about swapping out to a 140.2 Flexbay mount in my S5 for a little more airflow up front,The additions never end.


----------



## guitarhero23

Never in my life would I have thought I would ever pay this much for a case...Damn you guys!


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Had flow issues..after cleaning CPU block and relooping everything:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Never in my life would I have thought I would ever pay this much for a case...Damn you guys!


You don't get that many options with any other manufacturer.
grr..such low shipping cost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> Had flow issues..after cleaning CPU block and relooping everything:


Nice setup! No 360 in the bottom? And how's the flow now?

---

Thank you, Case labs, for linking my pix at your site!


----------



## joesaiditstrue

@sortofgrim 4.9L/m lol

360mm BI GTX in roof


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Never in my life would I have thought I would ever pay this much for a case...Damn you guys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But it's...........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> But it's...........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hopefully!

Also does it come with caster wheels or no...Just realized my plan of quick disconnect between pedestal and top when I LAN won't work because when I put the computer on the ground it would be resting on top of the quick disconnects. If I get caster wheels it'll give it some clearance...

If anyone has some ideas for clips that clip in and out I can use throw them my way!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this thing, pretty much handy to create any
> 
> hole


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SortOfGrim said


Thanks guys!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Thanks, and thanks to everyone who helped: apw63, WhiteWulfe, Akira749 & Xclsyr.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on one! Now my month+ of waiting starts.
> 
> (Case Color: White and Gunmetal Two Tone 25-30 business days..., Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in with no mount (needed for use with full..., Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated ($20.00), Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Right Door : Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Front Cover: Window (This option will delete the 120.2 mount..., Flex-Bay Configuration: 140.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers ($22.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Add a Second HDD cage? No thanks , Add Tech Station Conversion Kit? No thanks, Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes ($19.00))
> 
> Was barely shy of 600 after a Caster kit, PSU mount, and shipping. YIKES! The wifey just told me that I have used up my case budget for at least the next 2-3 years, so I'd better love it!


So you got the extended top but no drop-in at all? I'd still suggest getting the mount anyways, you'd only _Not_ want the mount if you're getting the top full window. It doesn't cost any extra with your configuration and nowhere to mount fans or rads would mean the ext top is largely wasted. If you're looking at WhiteWulfe's comments, that was between a drop-in vs. a solid-mount top, not open space









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Also does it come with caster wheels or no...Just realized my plan of quick disconnect between pedestal and top when I LAN won't work because when I put the computer on the ground it would be resting on top of the quick disconnects. If I get caster wheels it'll give it some clearance....


Casters are available separately as an accessory. Comes with rubber feet standard.

You're planning on separating the case & ped much? The two are semi-permanently attached with screws; it's not a quickly-split combo, especially if you have a side-mount rad in the case; you'll need to remove it and maybe the PSU to access the screws.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> So you got the extended top but no drop-in at all? I'd still suggest getting the mount anyways, you'd only _Not_ want the mount if you're getting the top full window. It doesn't cost any extra with your configuration and nowhere to mount fans or rads would mean the ext top is largely wasted. If you're looking at WhiteWulfe's comments, that was between a drop-in vs. a solid-mount top, not open space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casters are available separately as an accessory. Comes with rubber feet standard.
> 
> You're planning on separating the case & ped much? The two are semi-permanently attached with screws; it's not a quickly-split combo, especially if you have a side-mount rad in the case; you'll need to remove it and maybe the PSU to access the screws.


Going to be coming up with a way to connect/disconnect the two more easily. Only putting a 240 rad in the front bay of the top section.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Would've replied sooner, but hubby and I have been doing some prep work to the living room for the new desks we're hopefully getting in the next 3-4 weeks. Totally can't wait because that's pretty much the biggest hurdle before I can work towards ordering my own CaseLabs case ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Thanks, and thanks to everyone who helped: apw63, WhiteWulfe, Akira749 & Xclsyr.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on one! Now my month+ of waiting starts.
> 
> (Case Color: White and Gunmetal Two Tone 25-30 business days..., Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in with no mount (needed for use with full..., Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated ($20.00), Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Right Door : Standard Window with Ventilation (adds $20.00), Front Cover: Window (This option will delete the 120.2 mount..., Flex-Bay Configuration: 140.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers ($22.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00), Add a Second HDD cage? No thanks , Add Tech Station Conversion Kit? No thanks, Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes ($19.00))
> 
> Was barely shy of 600 after a Caster kit, PSU mount, and shipping. YIKES! The wifey just told me that I have used up my case budget for at least the next 2-3 years, so I'd better love it!


Are you planning on putting any radiators up top, or will you be going with just the side mounted 120.3 and flexbay mounted 140.2?

Also I sort of know the feeling with spouses, although I don't have a wife... ....And mine's a tech geek that says I can get an SMA8 (and S8 Test Bench) if he gets an STH10.... Oh, and I then watercool his rig for him too. Silly husbands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> So you got the extended top but no drop-in at all? I'd still suggest getting the mount anyways, you'd only _Not_ want the mount if you're getting the top full window. It doesn't cost any extra with your configuration and nowhere to mount fans or rads would mean the ext top is largely wasted. If you're looking at WhiteWulfe's comments, that was between a drop-in vs. a solid-mount top, not open space


I think the reason they're going that route is to allow for a taller resevoir (XSPC D5 Photon 170, which is 250mm long) and wishes to mount it in the front window area, where clearance can be a potential issue.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> So you got the extended top but no drop-in at all? I'd still suggest getting the mount anyways, you'd only _Not_ want the mount if you're getting the top full window. It doesn't cost any extra with your configuration and nowhere to mount fans or rads would mean the ext top is largely wasted. If you're looking at WhiteWulfe's comments, that was between a drop-in vs. a solid-mount top, not open space


That's correct, I don't need the top drop-in mount at this point in time. It's an extra 20 bucks, and if I need to order it down the road, then I've only added another 30 bucks overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Would've replied sooner, but hubby and I have been doing some prep work to the living room for the new desks we're hopefully getting in the next 3-4 weeks. Totally can't wait because that's pretty much the biggest hurdle before I can work towards ordering my own CaseLabs case ^_^;;;
> Are you planning on putting any radiators up top, or will you be going with just the side mounted 120.3 and flexbay mounted 140.2?
> 
> Also I sort of know the feeling with spouses, although I don't have a wife... ....And mine's a tech geek that says I can get an SMA8 (and S8 Test Bench) if he gets an STH10.... Oh, and I then watercool his rig for him too. Silly husbands.
> I think the reason they're going that route is to allow for a taller resevoir (XSPC D5 Photon 170, which is 250mm long) and wishes to mount it in the front window area, where clearance can be a potential issue.


Hehe about the spousal thing. I build my wife's PCs too (well, at least up until the last one, which she did herself, with very little help from me....*so proud*







). Funny that you mention that, a few months back I ordered a LG 34" 3440x1440 ultrawide monitor to replace my old normal 1440 monitor. I opened it up, hooked it up and she said, "I want one....." *puppy dog eyes* She works from home coding, and since she makes the bulk of our income I gave in and gave it to her. Alas, I still have my old 27" 1440, maybe later this year for me.

Anyway, the more I thought about the mount up top the more I came to realize that I don't plan on using it. I mainly wanted the extra inch or so to make sure that my D5 Photon 170 (250mm tall) fit in there without any issue. I plan on putting a 360 down below as a sidemount (which I need to get a 360mm rad), and a front 280mm rad in the flex bay. The Photon will be mounted in front of the window, so yes, I got the extended for the rez mounting.

Thanks again for the help, I can't wait!


----------



## Xclsyr

Ok, I got it now - had to go and play with optioning out a S8 before I understood the $$$ difference. That is because I'm always looking at the S5 which doesn't have a solid top option (drop-in only), so didn't realise there was an extra for the mount!

Sorry if causing confusion.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> That's correct, I don't need the top drop-in mount at this point in time. It's an extra 20 bucks, and if I need to order it down the road, then I've only added another 30 bucks overall.
> Hehe about the spousal thing. I build my wife's PCs too (well, at least up until the last one, which she did herself, with very little help from me....*so proud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Funny that you mention that, a few months back I ordered a LG 34" 3440x1440 ultrawide monitor to replace my old normal 1440 monitor. I opened it up, hooked it up and she said, "I want one....." *puppy dog eyes* She works from home coding, and since she makes the bulk of our income I gave in and gave it to her. Alas, I still have my old 27" 1440, maybe later this year for me.
> 
> Anyway, the more I thought about the mount up top the more I came to realize that I don't plan on using it. I mainly wanted the extra inch or so to make sure that my D5 Photon 170 (250mm tall) fit in there without any issue. I plan on putting a 360 down below as a sidemount (which I need to get a 360mm rad), and a front 280mm rad in the flex bay. The Photon will be mounted in front of the window, so yes, I got the extended for the rez mounting.
> 
> Thanks again for the help, I can't wait!


Makes sense why you didn't get the drop down, but... since you are ordering everything at once anyways, I would get it just to be on the safe side for later use.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hehe about the spousal thing. I build my wife's PCs too (well, at least up until the last one, which she did herself, with very little help from me....*so proud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Funny that you mention that, a few months back I ordered a LG 34" 3440x1440 ultrawide monitor to replace my old normal 1440 monitor. I opened it up, hooked it up and she said, "I want one....." *puppy dog eyes* She works from home coding, and since she makes the bulk of our income I gave in and gave it to her. Alas, I still have my old 27" 1440, maybe later this year for me.
> 
> Anyway, the more I thought about the mount up top the more I came to realize that I don't plan on using it. I mainly wanted the extra inch or so to make sure that my D5 Photon 170 (250mm tall) fit in there without any issue. I plan on putting a 360 down below as a sidemount (which I need to get a 360mm rad), and a front 280mm rad in the flex bay. The Photon will be mounted in front of the window, so yes, I got the extended for the rez mounting.
> 
> Thanks again for the help, I can't wait!


My husband builds his own rigs, but then gives me puppy eyes to do cable routing as he's a firm believer in the old school method of "shove the dreaded cable snake/octopus into empty drive bays". Okay, @RuneLyall isn't quite ~that~ bad, but apparently I actually have the patience to spend an extra hour and a half finding various ways of having cables route to look nicer, while also promoting better airflow. Probably didn't help our previous rigs lacked modular power supplies. I just find it cute that he wants me to build his next rig only because of the fact that he wants it watercooled and I'm the one who's more willing to deal with the initial risks it has - or maybe it's so he can do the whole playfully bug me during vacation time to build it and then has a rig ready to swap over to that's powerful yet quiet-ish. Either that or it's because I've spent too much time researching this and that.

Using a "no drop in mount" and an extended top is a neat way to gain more clearance! ^_^


----------



## seross69

If anyone needs some Accessories for their Case Labs check out this.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If anyone needs some Accessories for their Case Labs check out this.


Shame you're not in the UK/Eurpoe


----------



## jcde7ago

Just put in my order for an SMA8 today!

It took a solid week of contemplating finances, but eventually it was actually my girlfriend who convinced me to get it. I've been wanting to get one for some time now, to build a truly epic rig since i've been saving up money every month since I built my X79 rig in March 2012, and this seemed like the perfect time to do it after almost 3 solid years of upgrading nothing but GPUs incrementally.









I'm going for a 'tri-tone' build of grey/white/black, so I opted for a Gunmetal exterior/Black interior SMA8. I've got an ASUS X-99 Deluxe going in, white acrylic rigid tubing, 3x 8GB 290Xs and a 5960X...all with a custom loop of 2x 480 rads and a 360 rad from my last build. Oddly enough, i'm not even close to being excited about the components as much as i'm stoked about getting the SMA8!!!


----------



## Ragsters

Just ordered a new T-Shirt!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just put in my order for an SMA8 today!
> 
> It took a solid week of contemplating finances, but eventually it was actually my girlfriend who convinced me to get it. I've been wanting to get one for some time now, to build a truly epic rig since i've been saving up money every month since I built my X79 rig in March 2012, and this seemed like the perfect time to do it after almost 3 solid years of upgrading nothing but GPUs incrementally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going for a 'tri-tone' build of grey/white/black, so I opted for a Gunmetal exterior/Black interior SMA8. I've got an ASUS X-99 Deluxe going in, white acrylic rigid tubing, 3x 8GB 290Xs and a 5960X...all with a custom loop of 2x 480 rads and a 360 rad from my last build. Oddly enough, i'm not even close to being excited about the components as much as i'm stoked about getting the SMA8!!!


See, I'm the opposite when it comes to gear. I'd rather have a new case than a new GPU or motherboard. I'm a case addict. It's a sickness, really. However, I do want to thank you for your support and hope that we can be the last case manufacturer you ever want to go through, or at least be the one you have the fondest memories of.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> See, I'm the opposite when it comes to gear. I'd rather have a new case than a new GPU or motherboard. I'm a case addict. It's a sickness, really. However, I do want to thank you for your support and hope that we can be the last case manufacturer you ever want to go through, or at least be the one you have the fondest memories of.


You're absolutely welcome.









To be 100% honest, I was smitten by the SMA8 the moment I saw it, especially in that slick Gunmetal color! The SMA8 has a big possibility of being the last case I ever buy (unless you guys outdo yourselves with a revision...the STH10 comes close, but it was a bit large for me)!

Part of the reason I finally did splurge on the SMA8 is because this is probably my last major build until I hit marriage-ville, and everyone knows that after that...anything can happen.









I wanted to take advantage of my late 20's and build a truly epic rig before I hit my 30s, and I really could only see myself doing that in a CaseLabs case. I'll say it again...5960X? X99? New custom water cooling parts? A third 290X 8GB for TriFire? Meh...they barely combine to make me as excited as for when my SMA8 lands on my doorstep...i'm definitely looking forward to that the most!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> See, I'm the opposite when it comes to gear. I'd rather have a new case than a new GPU or motherboard. I'm a case addict. It's a sickness, really. However, I do want to thank you for your support and hope that we can be the last case manufacturer you ever want to go through, or at least be the one you have the fondest memories of.


I used to be that way, although now it's more of a "change everything in the house to CaseLabs!" simply because I'm tired of cases that look nice, cost $250, but after having them for a week or less there are so many flaws with them! Probably why I have such a hard time deciding between the S8 and the SMA8, even if the SMA8 will technically provide me with more of what I'm looking for for my gaming rig, and an HTPC rig would look epic in the S8. Yup, found a way to get around the indecision and just need my wallet to stop screaming bloody murder *laughs nervously*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Part of the reason I finally did splurge on the SMA8 is because this is probably my last major build until I hit marriage-ville, and everyone knows that after that...anything can happen.


Never know, you just might get lucky and marry a tech geek, or other form of enabler spouse!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I used to be that way, although now it's more of a "change everything in the house to CaseLabs!" simply because I'm tired of cases that look nice, cost $250, but after having them for a week or less there are so many flaws with them! Probably why I have such a hard time deciding between the S8 and the SMA8, even if the SMA8 will technically provide me with more of what I'm looking for for my gaming rig, and an HTPC rig would look epic in the S8. Yup, found a way to get around the indecision and just need my wallet to stop screaming bloody murder *laughs nervously*
> Never know, you just might get lucky and marry a tech geek, or other form of enabler spouse!


Lol, I mentioned that the build i'm about to do with the SMA8 is probably going to be my last one before I get married because I am already with that future spouse.









That said, she is not a tech geek, but she doesn't mind this hobby at all, and she's actually the one that pushed me to get the SMA8!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just ordered a new T-Shirt!










Where's the proof!









Just kidding! I have one of each myself...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Are Case Labs cases forged from the one? Could be, cause I want more!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are Case Labs cases forged from the one? Could be, cause I want more!


I know right?







My case hasn't even shipped and I want to order more cases and do more builds


----------



## X-Nine

Actually, I think the materials used come from here:


----------



## Anfs

Hi all
I'm just about to finally purchase my first case labs case the TH10A and would like to know people's thought on the window sizes.
Would people recommend going with the xxl window or the xl window.
I will most likely be using a bay res and my aquero fan controller will also be on the side with the window but all the hard drives will be on the other side.
Thanks looking forward to reading what others have chosen and why.
Cheers


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi all
> I'm just about to finally purchase my first case labs case the TH10A and would like to know people's thought on the window sizes.
> Would people recommend going with the xxl window or the xl window.
> I will most likely be using a bay res and my aquero fan controller will also be on the side with the window but all the hard drives will be on the other side.
> Thanks looking forward to reading what others have chosen and why.
> Cheers


If you can, order both as if you decide to do a different build/change something you wont have to fork out for more shipping, as they are not that expencive, but paying for shipping twice can be









If i had to choose though, i would choose the XL, as it is big enough that it shows you everything, however its not too big that if you have a rad in the roof/floor is hides it a little, (from looking dead straight at the window)


----------



## concept73

Wondering if anyone could give me some help in regards to stripping/spraying my powdercoated S3,

I have my Case Labs S3 in white, but has a few little scratches here and there, I'd like to change the colour of the case for a new project, i was wondering how would be best to go about doing this,
(when i say "spray the case" i do not intend on doing any of the work myself, i shall be out sourcing all work as i do not have the tools/skills to do it myself and obtain the high standard that i require"

1, Acid dip/Sand blast/Shot blast the case back to bare metal, prime and then get the case sprayed?
^^ this would be the most costly and also my least favoured as ive read that it may not fit together perfectly due to the thickness of the original powdercoated.

2, Rough up the top layer of the Powdercoated and then spray over the top?

Thanks,
C73


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Wondering if anyone could give me some help in regards to stripping/spraying my powdercoated S3,
> 
> I have my Case Labs S3 in white, but has a few little scratches here and there, I'd like to change the colour of the case for a new project, i was wondering how would be best to go about doing this,
> (when i say "spray the case" i do not intend on doing any of the work myself, i shall be out sourcing all work as i do not have the tools/skills to do it myself and obtain the high standard that i require"
> 
> 1, Acid dip/Sand blast/Shot blast the case back to bare metal, prime and then get the case sprayed?
> ^^ this would be the most costly and also my least favoured as ive read that it may not fit together perfectly due to the thickness of the original powdercoated.
> 
> 2, Rough up the top layer of the Powdercoated and then spray over the top?
> 
> Thanks,
> C73


#2 would probably look like SHEET

Auto body shop - sand blast - prime - paint....

"Never time to do things right, but always time to do it over!"

In the end the choice is yours to make. Maybe somebody else can come up with something better... I'm not the expert....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I wouldnt bother stripping it,key,prime and paint. Try it on a unused bay mount or something first,the same paint process is used on all components. So if its good for one...its good for all.


----------



## Deeptek

M8 OWNERS WITH CUSTOM SLEEVED PSU CABLE, this question is for you.

How long did you make the cables when you sleeved them to make sure there wasnt any unnecessary cables bundled up in the back side of the case. I'm looking to make my cable management as tight as possible with rigid tubing on that side as well with a window..

If you have and questions about my question please let me know


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think there is a magic number when you make your own, most people dont make their own to a specific size, they make it to their build and how they want the wiring to run i know that is what i do, i use a string to lay it out and cut pieces ( not that i am an expert at sleeving ect by any means ) longer and then make my cables and cut them down to how i want them to look


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, thought you might like to see this







Yes, there is 3 of them!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I digs!!


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My god the middle iTX .... it's my SM5's mini ME!!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!


That SM5 replacement on the left?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!


I just bought a M8... Oh man.... WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY MUST YOU DO THIS TO ME


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think there is a magic number when you make your own, most people dont make their own to a specific size, they make it to their build and how they want the wiring to run i know that is what i do, i use a string to lay it out and cut pieces ( not that i am an expert at sleeving ect by any means ) longer and then make my cables and cut them down to how i want them to look


Thanks. The reason I was asking is because in not a sleever by any means, I was going to outsource the work and a few of these sites ask the size that you want your cables.. Didnt know if the CL community knew the size that they used.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful, exactly as they should be.


----------



## Wiz766

I just want someone to make a power house ITX board so that I can buy and X2 and throw a 980 KPE in it and decommission my X79


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I just want someone to make a power house ITX board so that I can buy and X2 and throw a 980 KPE in it and decommission my X79


Asus impact. I have the Impact VI and a 780. Handles everything I throw at it.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Asus impact. I have the Impact VI and a 780. Handles everything I throw at it.


I was looking at that for my S3 but I want something that can replace a 3930k with ease


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, an x79/99 ITX setup would be rather awesome. Hmmmm.... So tempted now that this case has been teasingly revealed.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, an x79/99 ITX setup would be rather awesome. Hmmmm.... So tempted now that this case has been teasingly revealed.


I have been tempted to buy a shuttle x79 board for my 3930k and put that in my S3 instead


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!


sexay

are they matx itx itx ?!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think there is a magic number when you make your own, most people dont make their own to a specific size, they make it to their build and how they want the wiring to run i know that is what i do, i use a string to lay it out and cut pieces ( not that i am an expert at sleeving ect by any means ) longer and then make my cables and cut them down to how i want them to look
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The reason I was asking is because in not a sleever by any means, I was going to outsource the work and a few of these sites ask the size that you want your cables.. Didnt know if the CL community knew the size that they used.
Click to expand...

i figured sorry i cant help you

what i can do is tell you to do the same use a string and then measure the string ( maybe make it a bit longer for the outside wiring )


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexay
> 
> are they matx itx itx ?!?
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, and more yes.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes, yes, and more yes.


To be more precise in asking qestions. 5 slot Inverted Matx for left one ? Why no Flex-bays ?
Moooooar Pix pls


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm interested in picking up a caselab s3 but I'm wondering if there will be a limited run of cases of just 2 pcie slots someday


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm interested in picking up a caselab s3 but I'm wondering if there will be a limited run of cases of just 2 pcie slots someday


I highly doubt it, however you can always request it from Case Labs at a later date and just swap out the rear panels


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I have been tempted to buy a shuttle x79 board for my 3930k and put that in my S3 instead


Hmmm... Are the Shuttle boards any good at overclocking? Didn't even realize those guys were still in business!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> To be more precise in asking qestions. 5 slot Inverted Matx for left one ? Why no Flex-bays ?
> Moooooar Pix pls


This totally isn't the right answer but....

Because spoilers! It was mentioned more information will be released sometime/shortly after they return from pdxlan. Odds are if you're at or going to pdxlan one could probably get a bit more info there too - provided they aren't in one of those "super teasy" kind of moods


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hmmm... Are the Shuttle boards any good at overclocking? Didn't even realize those guys were still in business!


I'm not sure if they are or not for either question but there are a few on Amazon. I wouldn't do it for the OC. JUst for the sake of a BEAST S3


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I'm not sure if they are or not for either question but there are a few on Amazon. I wouldn't do it for the OC. JUst for the sake of a BEAST S3


Yeah, an X99 setup in an S3 (or X2M) would be pretty epic.


----------



## concept73

24 core Xeon, why not


----------



## iBored

With all the hype on the new X Models, let me just squeeze in my on-going SM8 build.

Who's loving my SS pipes?










Btw, does anyone have/know where I can get the template for the corsair HX1000i sticker?
I wanna do one in "grey" accents.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, an X99 setup in an S3 (or X2M) would be pretty epic.


And if I recall right, you can stick two single slot cards in there: so two 295X2's for 12 thread, 4 GPU S3 Goodness... (referring to the Shuttle X79 board)


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And if I recall right, you can stick two single slot cards in there: so two 295X2's for 16 thread, 4 GPU S3 Goodness... (referring to the Shuttle X79 board)


With only 2 rads?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> With all the hype on the new X Models, let me just squeeze in my on-going SM8 build.
> 
> Who's loving my SS pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone have/know where I can get the template for the corsair HX1000i sticker?
> I wanna do one in "grey" accents.


Does any central hub exist for things like sticker templates?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> With only 2 rads?


With a ped, 4 in the S3.. but yeah, that would be a crazy setup.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> With all the hype on the new X Models, let me just squeeze in my on-going SM8 build.
> 
> Who's loving my SS pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone have/know where I can get the template for the corsair HX1000i sticker?
> I wanna do one in "grey" accents.


lovely indeed
Have you checked this thread?


----------



## joesaiditstrue




----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might like to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is 3 of them!


I must note, that I do appreciate the fact there is only the power button and the 2 usb ports on the io plate. not really sure how often other people reset their pc using a hard switch, let alone reset it at all, because i know i never do.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I must note, that I do appreciate the fact there is only the power button and the 2 usb ports on the io plate. not really sure how often other people reset their pc using a hard switch, let alone reset it at all, because i know i never do.


Hard reset when I'm overclocking and I've goosed my voltages up and it locks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Pretty sure it will be an option to get the 'full' I/O plate as well as other options. it is just the prototype


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And if I recall right, you can stick two single slot cards in there: so two 295X2's for 12 thread, 4 GPU S3 Goodness... (referring to the Shuttle X79 board)


Hmmm... That would make quite the tempting setup, although the sound of 2x 980 Kingpins sounds more fun even if not quite as overkill


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hard reset when I'm overclocking and I've goosed my voltages up and it locks.


okay okay i was mainly just saying for my personal use


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> okay okay i was mainly just saying for my personal use


I use reset often enough with my rig.


----------



## DerComissar

And it's not a tiny micro reset switch as used on some "other" cases.
The 16mm reset switch is still large enough to press with normal size fingers.


----------



## Mega Man

but this is marketed as a lan case not a full time pc case. reset not really needed


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but this is marketed as a lan case not a full time pc case. reset not really needed


A LAN case can be a daily driver. These aren't specifically geared toward LANs. These are going to be our most affordable chassis ever. So, do what you like with them. LANs aren't nearly as prevalant as they were 10 years ago. Can't even remember the last time I saw a LAN posted here in Denver... My S3 for example would be great as a LAN rig, but it's also my daily driver.


----------



## Mega Man

NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

( i was wrong it was the ppl who said it was, me bad )

denver has lans, just not large ones >.>


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Even one of the bigger ones around here (Fragapalooza) seems to be losing at least some of the wind in it's sails. I haven't gone to a LANparty myself (big or small) for... Several years. 2007 is the last one I can remember.


----------



## Anfs

Add me to the caselabs club please I just purchased my TH10a yesterday hopefully it will be here tomorrow so I can start putting it together.
In case your wondering I bought it from the reseller here in Australia and bought a few other bits and pieces from the caselabs website.
Thankyou to all those that answered my questions regarding this case you really helped me out a lot.
I will let you know what I think in comparison to the corsair 900d.
Cheers


----------



## Mega Man

congrats and welcome !!~


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lovely indeed
> Have you checked this thread?


Nice! Thanks for the link


----------



## nyk20z3

Prolimatech Megahelms Black installed -

Just waiting for some new low profile Corsair LP ram to arrive.


----------



## psycho84

New Tubing


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> New Tubing


That looks really nice.


----------



## guitarhero23

What case is it? S3?


----------



## Sindre2104

My S3 finally got sent! its like being a kid the day before christmas!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> My S3 finally got sent! its like being a kid the day before christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa! so long.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Whoa! so long.


Ordered balck and white two tone, might be that ^^


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> What case is it? S3?


Me ? If yes, its a S8


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Why Not









TCO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> New Tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been waiting for Acrylic In there


----------



## SortOfGrim

Wow, I like the 'slap-in-your-face' green!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> New Tubing


looks like the S8. right? nvm


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Wow, I like the 'slap-in-your-face' green!
> looks like the S8. right? nvm


I agree and love green accent builds (Toxic, anyone? -







) We'll have an all-new "green" to show you in the next couple of days at PDXLAN


----------



## Mega Man

>:¬o


----------



## kayan

Hey CL rep(s) or previous buyers who have been around a while. As you know I ordered my first ever CL this past Sunday, but I'm curious about something. I ended up ordering the I/O panel, and I really don't think I'll use it much (if at all). Is it a big deal to remove it from my order?

Also, since I haven't been around long, do you think that once USB 3.1 becomes more standard, will you have a front I/O that is USB 3.1 as opposed to just 3? If so, is that something that would be made available as an add-on (separate) purchase?

Edit: That green build is sexy!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey CL rep(s) or previous buyers who have been around a while. As you know I ordered my first ever CL this past Sunday, but I'm curious about something. I ended up ordering the I/O panel, and I really don't think I'll use it much (if at all). Is it a big deal to remove it from my order?
> 
> Also, since I haven't been around long, do you think that once USB 3.1 becomes more standard, will you have a front I/O that is USB 3.1 as opposed to just 3? If so, is that something that would be made available as an add-on (separate) purchase?
> 
> Edit: That green build is sexy!


You Need to Email them: You will have time to mod the order. Trust Me.

TCO

EDIT: Matter of Fact, I ordered the SMa8 before the 12 days of Xmas sale, They allowed me to resubmit my order with the discounts


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey CL rep(s) or previous buyers who have been around a while. As you know I ordered my first ever CL this past Sunday, but I'm curious about something. I ended up ordering the I/O panel, and I really don't think I'll use it much (if at all). Is it a big deal to remove it from my order?
> 
> Also, since I haven't been around long, do you think that once USB 3.1 becomes more standard, will you have a front I/O that is USB 3.1 as opposed to just 3? If so, is that something that would be made available as an add-on (separate) purchase?
> 
> Edit: That green build is sexy!


If you email them and ask nicely, they are incredibly good at helping you out. When I ordered my S8, by chatting with other owners and Case Labs, it was decided the way it was configured it wouldn't fit the hardware I am going to use, so they was pretty easy going about changing my order and giving me a credit for the part I didn't need.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You Need to Email them: You will have time to mod the order. Trust Me.
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Matter of Fact, I ordered the SMa8 before the 12 days of Xmas sale, They allowed me to resubmit my order with the discounts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> If you email them and ask nicely, they are incredibly good at helping you out. When I ordered my S8, by chatting with other owners and Case Labs, it was decided the way it was configured it wouldn't fit the hardware I am going to use, so they was pretty easy going about changing my order and giving me a credit for the part I didn't need.


Thanks to both of you for the info. Thus far the rep handling my order has been fantastic. I had some questions about custom powder coats, and I sent him a bunch of colors to get quotes on. After seeing how much it costs, decided to stick with my original gunmetal and white combo, 35 vs 300 for the colors I wanted, yikes! He was very helpful and extremely professional. Just was unsure of cancelling parts and/or making changes. I think I'll send them an email in the AM. Thanks again.

Also my other question for CL still stands, about a separate USB I/o once 3.1 becomes more common. Will this be made available?


----------



## X-Nine

If and when USB 3.1 becomes available, yes, you can be sure we'll support it at some point. USB 3 took some time to adopt, as when it first came out, it was only rear I/O of motherboards, there were no internal headers for it for front ports.

3.1 may take just as long, if not longer to become the norm. It's a game of cat and mouse with I/O ports, unfortunately.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If and when USB 3.1 becomes available, yes, you can be sure we'll support it at some point. USB 3 took some time to adopt, as when it first came out, it was only rear I/O of motherboards, there were no internal headers for it for front ports.
> 
> 3.1 may take just as long, if not longer to become the norm. It's a game of cat and mouse with I/O ports, unfortunately.


I think they learned from the debacle that was 'the introduction of 3.0', I hope.


----------



## Anfs

I received my th10a this morning the delivery guy came very early my wife answered the door.
When I got up I went straight for the huge box in the hall way only to discover when turning it over their was a great big dent in the side.
My heart went a 1000 beats a second until I opened it and removed the side panels making sure their was no problems I coundnt see anything wrong but I will be putting it together tonight and I hope theirs no dents in anything.
My wife did say after the delivery guy put the box down he flipped it over again most likely putting the dent on the bottom.
So hopefully I have a brand new dent free TH10A ready to be put together.
Cheers all


----------



## Mega Man

Even if there is a dent just let them know and you will get new stuff that Doesn't Have dents


----------



## Anfs

Thanks mate I put it together last night all good nothing dented thank god they pack them pretty good.
Small review compared to the 900d the th10d is fantastic the panels don't flex like the 900d no plastic ,everything fits together properly and it is big .
The only down side is the instructions are abit rubbish not detailed enough plus they could have put small stickers to show the top and bottom of panels making it much easier.
Apart from that I am rapped with this thing a cant wait to start installing all the gear.
Cheers


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Goodie Gumdrops.

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> My S3 finally got sent! its like being a kid the day before christmas!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Whoa! so long.


Wow that is a long time.. I got gunmetal / black two tone.. Really hope it doesnt take me that long. I placed my order Feb 4th


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sorry I am doing this via iPhone. Drop in used vs drop in not used. Top plate fits same either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. I am air only. Just a nice factor for future use or proofing the case


Looks we have one more thing in common as of today.
















Tomorrow is the BIG day here though. KPE's coming! The S8 will be a nice place to store them when it gets here.
















SS


----------



## DarthBaggins

well this beauty was brought home today (well temp home), my Fiance is wondering when and what color it will be painted (love the black on the exterior) lol


Build log soon to come, gathering a few goodies now


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> well this beauty was brought home today (well temp home), my Fiance is wondering when and what color it will be painted (love the black on the exterior) lol
> 
> 
> Build log soon to come, gathering a few goodies now


Holy crap-o-lah that thing is JEYENORMOUS! Nice!

SS


----------



## X-Nine

And that's not even our largest chassis... Not even close.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> And that's not even our largest chassis... Not even close.


Nope I've seen the Excessive Insanity build, that case is large enough to live in, lol

This M8 will be more than enough till I piece together the desk


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> And that's not even our largest chassis... Not even close.


Yes I have the largest if I ever finish it!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need a powered lift to cut down on the ladder climbing, lol


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Wow that is a long time.. I got gunmetal / black two tone.. Really hope it doesnt take me that long. I placed my order Feb 4th


Yep - Same day I ordered my S8. To say I am eager is an understatement.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Wow that is a long time.. I got gunmetal / black two tone.. Really hope it doesnt take me that long. I placed my order Feb 4th


Yeah, but i got a delay the 13th, when the rest of the case was complete, because there was a delay on the power-reset switches.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah, but i got a delay the 13th, when the rest of the case was complete, because there was a delay on the power-reset switches.


When did you order yours if you got a delay to the 13th? March 13th or Feb 13th?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> When did you order yours if you got a delay to the 13th? March 13th or Feb 13th?


Sorry, should have been more spesific, I ordered it the 29st of december and got a delay the 13th of february.
They sent it february the 19th.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Sorry, should have been more spesific, I ordered it the 29st of december and got a delay the 13th of february.
> They sent it february the 19th.


Dang okay thanks!


----------



## jcde7ago

For anyone with an SMA8/SMH10 - is there any reason why no one fits a 120mm rad in the rear exhaust area?

I typically see the normal 480 or 560 in the bottom basement//480 on top//240 or 360 in front configurations, but no one seems to bother with the back. I guess all things considered, an extra 120mm rad doesn't make that much of a difference, but still...that's an extra 100w+ cooled at least...and the exhaust section is already a fairly predictable area where most of the time, tubing can be led to a rear 120mm rad before being routed up to a top-mounted 480 rad, where it would have ended up anyway after hitting the CPU most likely.

The reason I ask is I will have a spare old RX120mm rad, and was wondering if I should bother mounting it in the rear exhaust area - with the way i've got my loop planned out, it would be a simple bypass from the left side RAM module block (EK Monarch) to the 120mm rad, then to the 480 top rad, instead of going directly from the left side RAM module to the top 480. Do you guys think this is worth the minimal tubing if I already have the rad, or should I skip?


----------



## Kimir

I don't find a 120mm on back particularly great aesthetically and frankly, with a 480+360 on lower chamber, 480 on top and 240 up front, that's good enough lol.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I've got a 560mm in the bottom and a 420mm in the flexbay. I do have a 120mm fan in my rear exhaust (that's actually blowing cold air over the RAM, VRM, etc), but no radiator for that fan hole.


----------



## VSG

So looks like I have a 600mm (5x120) radiator heading my way soon. Now I just need to bribe Jason and convince Jim/Kevin to make a 5x120mm flexbay rad mount









Heck it may even fit as a side mount in the TX10.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol, that would be a nice addition.

Ordered my blocks and a pair of Magicool 360 rads for my M8, and still have plenty of room to grow lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like I have a 600mm (5x120) radiator heading my way soon. Now I just need to bribe Jason and convince Jim/Kevin to make a 5x120mm flexbay rad mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck it may even fit as a side mount in the TX10.


It will fit in the front for sure!! Just use a 4 x 120 mount


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It will fit in the front for sure!! Just use a 4 x 120 mount


I am not sure how that will work- won't it block off the 5th fan and the support to the radiator itself?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am not sure how that will work- won't it block off the 5th fan and the support to the radiator itself?


i dont think a front mount will looking at the 120 mounts i have!! The side mount will!! Looking at the way front mounts are made you can use 2 120 mounts to put it in the front!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like I have a 600mm (5x120) radiator heading my way soon. Now I just need to bribe Jason and convince Jim/Kevin to make a 5x120mm flexbay rad mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck it may even fit as a side mount in the TX10.


The HDD rack has 5x120 spots so yeah it should be possible as a side. For flexbays you could just use a 480 + a ventilated bay cover.

5x120 is weak though when you can do 2x 360s


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The HDD rack has 5x120 spots so yeah it should be possible as a side. For flexbays you could just use a 480 + a ventilated bay cover.
> 
> 5x120 is weak though when you can do 2x 360s


Looking at the HD mount it will work by its self!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Looking at the HD mount it will work by its self!!


Only if the fan spacing is right







I wouldn't think the demand is enough for CL to make a part.


----------



## VSG

That's what I was thinking- that HDD supermount is just begging to be used as a rad mount as well. But sadly it had ~33mm spaced fan screw holes. You might well be able to do 6x120 as a side mount then









If only CL did a one-off.. It would be cool to see 600mm rads internally as a side mount or even in the front.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's what I was thinking- that HDD supermount is just begging to be used as a rad mount as well. But sadly it had ~33mm spaced fan screw holes. You might well be able to do 6x120 as a side mount then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only CL did a one-off.. It would be cool to see 600mm rads internally as a side mount or even in the front.


I think that was a hint hint hint


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think that was a hint hint hint


Darn right









There's going to be multiple 600mm rads coming out soon, intended to be external ones but us crazy TX10 owners can actually fit them internally. I bet the STH10 can do it too, as can just about any case and pedestal combo allowing continuous flexbay rads.


----------



## akira749

ahhhh the TX10 guys and there crazy ideas









lollll i'm just kidding with you guys


----------



## nyk20z3

Currently running a Flex-Bay 120.2 (240) Fan/Radiator Mount and Ive been complementing an upgrade.I don't need 2 fans there because 1 fan would be providing airflow for the PSU which is just not needed.The only area that needs any airflow is across the mobo/cpu cooler.I recently purchase 2 Noiseblocker PK-PS 140mm PWM fans for my Prolimatech Megehalems, but decided to only use 1 since my temps are very good.The plan is to purchase the following hardware and completely convert the front end for single 140mm fan operation,i think this makes the most sense and looks the most clean.

This is for an S5 -


----------



## timepart

Anyone have feedback on how long Caselabs is taking to complete case orders? I ordered an M8 on Feb 20. and it said that it wouldn't be out until April 2.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Anyone have feedback on how long Caselabs is taking to complete case orders? I ordered an M8 on Feb 20. and it said that it wouldn't be out until April 2.


Sounds about right


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Anyone have feedback on how long Caselabs is taking to complete case orders? I ordered an M8 on Feb 20. and it said that it wouldn't be out until April 2.


29 days seems right if you ordered a non-black color or 2 tuned colors. I ordered S5 on the Feb. 6th and scheduled to ship on Mar. 12th.


----------



## Artah

Please add me with Merlin SM8. Here is one pic, i'll add more soon and maybe put in a build log.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2366939/merlinsm8-jpg/sort/display_order/



Here is a pic of my Mercury S8 it was rushed because I moved the insides from an old build with new parts added in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Currently running a Flex-Bay 120.2 (240) Fan/Radiator Mount and Ive been complementing an upgrade.I don't need 2 fans there because 1 fan would be providing airflow for the PSU which is just not needed.The only area that needs any airflow is across the mobo/cpu cooler.I recently purchase 2 Noiseblocker PK-PS 140mm PWM fans for my Prolimatech Megehalems, but decided to only use 1 since my temps are very good.The plan is to purchase the following hardware and completely convert the front end for single 140mm fan operation,i think this makes the most sense and looks the most clean.
> 
> This is for an S5 -


I would go with either ventilation or solid. Otherwise the looks will be off . Again this is my opinion


----------



## protzman

alright cl. lets get some more info on the 'x' line. kthanks


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Anyone have feedback on how long Caselabs is taking to complete case orders? I ordered an M8 on Feb 20. and it said that it wouldn't be out until April 2.


Where are you seeing an estimated shipping date?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> alright cl. lets get some more info on the 'x' line. kthanks


I say give them just a bit longer to recover from PDXlan as it was proably an awesome, adrenaline (and caffeine) fueled weekend.


----------



## X-Nine

I don't think Jim is even home yet from the drive...


----------



## VSG

About 5:18 in. Notice the strategic camera placement though- such a tease!


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Where are you seeing an estimated shipping date?


I emailed them and asked for an estimate on the delivery date.

"
The processing time of orders will depend on the color option that is selected. Case orders with the black color selection will have a processing time of 20-25 business days, while all other color options will have a processing time 25-30 business days.

Your order is currently scheduled to ship on Thursday, April 2nd. If your order can be completed before the scheduled date, we will have it shipped as early as possible. "


----------



## Mega Man

which of the case labs family is in the video ( whos talking and who is hanging out in the back )

i wanna get to know ye !

i would like to add the more i hear Sapphire reps the more i love the company !


----------



## jcde7ago

Any SMA8 owners know if a 240 rad can fit in the bottom compartment (using a side radiator mount of course) on the same side as the PSU? I've got an EVGA SuperNova 1600 P2 going in the bottom, and want to know if there's enough clearance to fit another 240rad right next to it... i've already got a 480 rad going on the opposite side of the PSU.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> which of the case labs family is in the video ( whos talking and who is hanging out in the back )
> 
> i wanna get to know ye !
> 
> i would like to add the more i hear Sapphire reps the more i love the company !


I think that's Jim at the back and Kevin at the front?

Yeah, Ed's really great. I got to talk to him once when he was mostly just hosting his radio show/podcast but he clearly hasn't changed at all


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> which of the case labs family is in the video ( whos talking and who is hanging out in the back )
> 
> i wanna get to know ye !
> 
> i would like to add the more i hear Sapphire reps the more i love the company !


That would be Kevin doing all the talking, and Jim being taller than most basketball players in the back.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Any SMA8 owners know if a 240 rad can fit in the bottom compartment (using a side radiator mount of course) on the same side as the PSU? I've got an EVGA SuperNova 1600 P2 going in the bottom, and want to know if there's enough clearance to fit another 240rad right next to it... i've already got a 480 rad going on the opposite side of the PSU.


I easily fit an ax1200i with a ut60 240 in the same spot using a 480 mount, with a little room to spare.

I'd imagine you would be alright, as the evga site states the dimensions are more or less the same as the ax1200i.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I easily fit an ax1200i with a ut60 240 in the same spot using a 480 mount, with a little room to spare.
> 
> I'd imagine you would be alright, as the evga site states the dimensions are more or less the same as the ax1200i.


Cool! Just to be clear...your UT240 is on the same side as the PSU, right? Cause the entire opposite side of the bottom compartment is going to be taken up solely by the 480 rad i'm stick on there. I guess without seeing the case it is almost impossible for me to determine the amount of space...haha.









EDIT: 

That pic ^ was actually pretty helpful in letting me see the bottom all the way. By where this guy's PSU is, looks like there's plenty of room to the right of it to fit a 240 rad, in relation to the size of the 480 rad in the foreground. Awesome!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Cool! Just to be clear...your UT240 is on the same side as the PSU, right? Cause the entire opposite side of the bottom compartment is going to be taken up solely by the 480 rad i'm stick on there. I guess without seeing the case it is almost impossible for me to determine the amount of space...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This pic was actually pretty helpful in letting me see the bottom all the way. By where this guy's PSU is, looks like there's plenty of room to the right of it to fit a 240 rad, in relation to the size of the 480 rad in the foreground. Awesome!


Yes, that is correct.

I have the psu + a ut60 240 push/pull on the 'psu side'

On the other side I have a 560 in push.

Plenty of space


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> I have the psu + a ut60 240 push/pull on the 'psu side'
> 
> On the other side I have a 560 in push.
> 
> Plenty of space


Thanks again! I'm so excited for this case...most of the parts have arrived except for the SMA8 and a couple of modules from EK in Slovenia. This is going to be a grueling couple of weeks...I guess it'll give me some time to offload my 3x 1440p monitors...thinking about going with an Ultrawide LG 3440x1440p IPS...or waiting on the 2560x1440p, IPS, FreeSync monitors...


----------



## Mega Man

thanks to all who answered the "who " question !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Cool! Just to be clear...your UT240 is on the same side as the PSU, right? Cause the entire opposite side of the bottom compartment is going to be taken up solely by the 480 rad i'm stick on there. I guess without seeing the case it is almost impossible for me to determine the amount of space...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This pic was actually pretty helpful in letting me see the bottom all the way. By where this guy's PSU is, looks like there's plenty of room to the right of it to fit a 240 rad, in relation to the size of the 480 rad in the foreground. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> I have the psu + a ut60 240 push/pull on the 'psu side'
> 
> On the other side I have a 560 in push.
> 
> Plenty of space
Click to expand...

problem i have run into on every build is the side bracket is too deep and hits the psu


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks to all who answered the "who " question !
> problem i have run into on every build is the side bracket is too deep and hits the psu


Really? I didn't have that issue with my SMA8









The 480 mount fit like a glove with the psu in there still

I don't have a photo now as I am at work, but can probably post one up later showing the clearance.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Really? I didn't have that issue with my SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 480 mount fit like a glove with the psu in there still
> 
> I don't have a photo now as I am at work, but can probably post one up later showing the clearance.


If you could show a photo of the space, that'd be great! Before I pull the trigger on another radiator mount....


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you could show a photo of the space, that'd be great! Before I pull the trigger on another radiator mount....


Sure thing, give me another six hours or so


----------



## Mega Man

I don't own that case. But the s3/m8/th10 it does


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would go with either ventilation or solid. Otherwise the looks will be off . Again this is my opinion


The entire front end Is ventilated now.

By me converting to just a single 140mm Ventilated bracket I cut down on extra dust getting in and just focus airflow in 1 zone.



Example of how it stands now.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't own that case. But the s3/m8/th10 it does


I only had rads in the pedestal in my m8, so there was no interference to the psu there.

How would the psu interfere with a sidemount in the s3? I don't have a ped for my s3, but regardless isn't the psu clear from any radiator mounting? Assuming you do front, top and optionally two in the pedestal?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't own that case. But the s3/m8/th10 it does
> 
> 
> 
> I only had rads in the pedestal in my m8, so there was no interference to the psu there.
> 
> How would the psu interfere with a *sidemount* in the s3? I don't have a ped for my s3, but regardless isn't the psu clear from any radiator mounting? Assuming you do front, top and optionally two in the pedestal?
Click to expand...


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


What am I missing here?

I have a feeling we are talking about different things.


----------



## Mega Man

I was talking about d
Side mount ie the side bracket for that case.

Not the mothers you mention.


----------



## friskiest

Yeah.. I'm talking about the radiator sidemounts as per the original question/topic from jcde7ago.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Yeah.. I'm talking about the radiator sidemounts as per the original question/topic from jcde7ago.


So, I was watching JayzTwoCents' video on his SMA8 build (Skunkworks) because I remembered that he showed a shot of the back of the case/bottom compartment, and that looks like this:



From that screenshot, it looks like he also has a SuperNova 1600 P2 mounted where I would be mounting mine, and instead of where he has his pumps (my EK duals are going above in the main compartment), i'd like to stick a 240 rad in that same space....and it looks like it will fit. However, it looks like the radiator mount would interfere here? The PSU looks like it's pretty close to the edge of the side there, and that a 480 radiator mount would possibly hit it? Thoughts? Although, that bottom side panel cover looks like it has space to accommodate everything since it is fairly deep looking itself.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was watching JayzTwoCents' video on his SMA8 build (Skunkworks) because I remembered that he showed a shot of the back of the case/bottom compartment, and that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> From that screenshot, it looks like he also has a SuperNova 1600 P2 mounted where I would be mounting mine, and instead of where he has his pumps (my EK duals are going above in the main compartment), i'd like to stick a 240 rad in that same space....and it looks like it will fit. However, it looks like the radiator mount would interfere here? The PSU looks like it's pretty close to the edge of the side there, and that a 480 radiator mount would possibly hit it? Thoughts? Although, that bottom side panel cover looks like it has space to accommodate everything since it is fairly deep looking itself
> 
> 
> .


Here you go mate






As you can see, there's a fair bit of distance from the 240 to the psu, and there is sufficient gap between the rad mount and the psu.

My psu is mounted on the psu bracket, although that should make little difference.

Hope this helps you a bit


----------



## Kimir

Erm, didn't follow but here goes nothing.
1300G2 and a 360 Monsta in front of it in my SMA8



wow what a mess!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Here you go mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there's a fair bit of distance from the 240 to the psu, and there is sufficient gap between the rad mount and the psu.
> 
> My psu is mounted on the psu bracket, although that should make little difference.
> 
> Hope this helps you a bit


You, sir...are a hero. Much appreciated...this is exactly what I wanted to see. Thanks again!!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Erm, didn't follow but here goes nothing.
> 1300G2 and a 360 Monsta in front of it in my SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a mess!


Wow, thanks so much, can't believe that even a 360 Monsta can fit next to the PSU...amazing! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Kimir

It was hard to put it in there xD
With a 1600P2 being 23mm longer, a 360 won't fit, but a 240 yeah no problem.


----------



## friskiest

My pleasure, glad to help.

After seeing Kimir's photos, I might put my 360 down there instead


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> My pleasure, glad to help.
> 
> After seeing Kimir's photos, I might put my 360 down there instead


Lol! Yeah, it's going to be very interesting indeed as far as cabling and tubing are concerned. Top 480, front 240, bottom 480 and bottom 240 for me for now. Got the loop 100% planned out after making adjustments based on you guys' pics and spacing feedback, and just pulled the trigger on a second 480 radiator mount and asked CaseLabs to throw it in the shipment with the case. This is going to be the longest couple more weeks of waiting...haha.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Alright I'm now official











It has shipped


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Erm, didn't follow but here goes nothing.
> 1300G2 and a 360 Monsta in front of it in my SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a mess!


I see what the CaseLabs staff mean by tight fit. Looks like I'll change my plans to be going with a 560mm and 280mm in the bottom, 280mm in the front, and a 480mm in the top. Probably just a bit of overkill for two (mayyybe three) card SLI and x99 but still.


----------



## DarthBaggins

My debate right now is if I should run my 360's in the pedistal or in the extended top








soo much room not sure what to do with it, lol


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I see what the CaseLabs staff mean by tight fit. Looks like I'll change my plans to be going with a 560mm and 280mm in the bottom, 280mm in the front, and a 480mm in the top. Probably just a bit of overkill for two (mayyybe three) card SLI and x99 but still.


No such thing as overkill in term of watercooling when you pull 1.4v on KPE cards








But yeah, 240/280 is better option in front of the PSU, 240 isn't ideal, I had it so I made it fit.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My debate right now is if I should run my 360's in the pedistal or in the extended top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soo much room not sure what to do with it, lol


Both!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Any SMA8 owners know if a 240 rad can fit in the bottom compartment (using a side radiator mount of course) on the same side as the PSU? I've got an EVGA SuperNova 1600 P2 going in the bottom, and want to know if there's enough clearance to fit another 240rad right next to it... i've already got a 480 rad going on the opposite side of the PSU.






You Have Plenty of Room. I could have squeezed a 360mm But I like to buy radiators in pairs (something about family







)

The Cautious One


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao, well for right now I only have the 2 360's ordered along w/ the full board block, which I need to call PPC's and see what the hold up is since the order says still processing since yesterday


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Have Plenty of Room. I could have squeezed a 360mm But I like to buy radiators in pairs (something about family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The Cautious One


Beautiful work. Thank you sir for the pics!









I'm hoping that the 120.12 total rad space I have is plenty for 3x 8GB 290Xs and a 5960X. I'm assuming it should be...that's pretty much a 360 rad per component block, and fed by dual D5s in series...lol.

As an aside, do you guys think it's worth it for push-pull? I opted for the 39mm top, so I think I have space to do push-pull on the top 480...but not so sure if I should go for it for the front 240. For the bottom, i'm thinking push of the left side, with the right side pulling from the outside. SP120s aren't cheap, and yeah, even though building a rig with/in this thing is already expensive...I still pinch pennies where possible (I waited and shopped around for months for some of these parts to drop prices lol).


----------



## Siskods9

Hi All,

I am putting a new M8 build together and would welcome your comments.

Its at very early planning stages but feel free to take a look and let me have your thoughts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542927/new-case-labs-m8-build-comments-wanted

BTW I've just ordered the M8 and shipping to Ireland was $199 (Ouch!).

Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Beautiful work. Thank you sir for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the 120.12 total rad space I have is plenty for 3x 8GB 290Xs and a 5960X. I'm assuming it should be...that's pretty much a 360 rad per component block, and fed by dual D5s in series...lol.
> 
> As an aside, do you guys think it's worth it for push-pull? I opted for the 39mm top, so I think I have space to do push-pull on the top 480...*but not so sure if I should go for it for the front 240*. For the bottom, i'm thinking push of the left side, with the right side pulling from the outside. SP120s aren't cheap, and yeah, even though building a rig with/in this thing is already expensive...I still pinch pennies where possible (I waited and shopped around for months for some of these parts to drop prices lol).


I Have the 240 inside of the Display Bay in push pull and found it there only acceptable due to a huge amount of space




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I wouldn't have push/pull in the bottom of the case and just used a 120mm located in front (In the above picuture) to move air to the rear of the chassis.

I have the standard top and haven't put any thought into make the top 480 push/pull. Just seems that the temp diff/price cost wouldn't be worth it.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I was talking about d
> Side mount ie the side bracket for that case.
> 
> Not the mothers you mention.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Yeah.. I'm talking about the radiator sidemounts as per the original question/topic from jcde7ago.


sorry just read that, my phone decided to translate for me.... so i need to translate back

it was supposed to say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I was talking about my s3/m8/th10
> Side mount ie the side bracket for that case.
> 
> Not the others you mention.


sorry about that ......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No such thing as overkill in term of watercooling when you pull 1.4v on KPE cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, 240/280 is better option in front of the PSU, 240 isn't ideal, I had it so I made it fit.


Good point, although I've only ever done an indicated 1.4V on a 780 Classified.... on really really cold air. I have, however found what might work as a benching spot in my place that will give the rig two circuits to use - just means I can't brew coffee or microwave pizza pockets while benching









980's are great in that they practically sip power. I might pick up some kingpin 980's but we'll see what the future holds.

Would be awesome if a 560mm top option existed for the sma8 so all fans would be 140mm but that's going even further than slight insanity.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry just read that, my phone decided to translate for me.... so i need to translate back
> 
> it was supposed to say
> sorry about that ......


No problem at all


----------



## Nichismo

finally made some progress with my new rebuild! I had a minor issue with the pump configurations but I sorted it out... also the modeling of the chassis divider to accommodate the five panel bed in holes took longer than I expected but I should be rolling from this point forward! crystal link in 16mm is a whole new world of difficult but they look fantastic and will certainly be worth it in the end !


----------



## jmng14

Just got my caselabs s5 a few days ago! Thinking of mounting a 35mm 360 rad at the side where you'll usually mount your SSD/HDD like this. How should i go about doing that? Would the drop in side mount work?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmng14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my caselabs s5 a few days ago! Thinking of mounting a 35mm 360 rad at the side where you'll usually mount your SSD/HDD like this. How should i go about doing that? Would the drop in side mount work?


Interesting. At the angle you have it it doesn't even look like it's going to fit!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> which of the case labs family is in the video ( whos talking and who is hanging out in the back )
> 
> i wanna get to know ye !
> 
> i would like to add the more i hear Sapphire reps the more i love the company !


Ed is a great guy. Had the chance to talk to him and his friend that he brought to a annual 300 person LAN in Louisville KY called LanWar. very passionate about the gaming community. Not just a rep but a fellow gamer just like us!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@stren Are you still updating the list?

The Cautious One


----------



## iBored

Just out of curiosity, how much bigger is a sma8 than a sm8?
Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much bigger is a sma8 than a sm8?
> Does anyone have a picture?


Picture of the Them Side by Side? No.

SMA8 11.25" x 26.56" x 25.75" (286m x 675mm x 654mm)

SM8 11.18" x 22.38" x 22.44" (284mm x 568mm x 570mm)

TCO

They Look to be about the same width. But you will have another 4" Height and over 3" Depth ?

EDIT: Found this



Link?


----------



## jmng14

@TheCautiousOne you make the cases look so small !

anyway,

think of it in the other side where the SSDs are instead. What do you guys think? Havent seen anyone do it this way before


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmng14*
> 
> Just got my caselabs s5 a few days ago! Thinking of mounting a 35mm 360 rad at the side where you'll usually mount your SSD/HDD like this. How should i go about doing that? Would the drop in side mount work?


I wanted to do that, so I got the mount to try. It's just a little too tall - the S8 compartment is made a little taller to fit the mount. To fit the rad in there will need a custom mount, and you'll have to open up the side of the mid-chassis to exhaust the air. Only around 80mm depth available.

Have you actually slid your rad into the opening? By the specs most (but not all) will barely get in!


----------



## joesaiditstrue

anybody think that an m8 pedestal rad mount would be strong enough to hold a hdd cage with drives installed? it's technically possible to mount them together


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmng14*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne you make the cases look so small !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> anyway,
> 
> 
> 
> think of it in the other side where the SSDs are instead. What do you guys think? Havent seen anyone do it this way before


hell my M8 makes my C70 look like it should be an mITX case, lol


----------



## nyk20z3

Hello all i am looking to convert the front of my S5 to single 140mm fan duty but i need some clarification.

I need a Blank Flex Cover such as the picture below -



Its the bay after the media card reader.

All i can find on the CL's website is the following item but it looks like its designed to stealth out an existing HDD flex bay bracket and not just cover dead space.I have no desire for another HHD bracket so is this my only option?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/solid-flex-bay-fan-grill/

The case as it sits now for reference -


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Hello all i am looking to convert the front of my S5 to single 140mm fan duty but i need some clarification.
> 
> I need a Blank Flex Cover such as the picture below -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the bay after the media card reader.
> 
> All i can find on the CL's website is the following item but it looks like its designed to stealth out an existing HDD flex bay bracket and not just cover dead space.I have no desire for another HHD bracket so is this my only option?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/solid-flex-bay-fan-grill/
> 
> The case as it sits now for reference -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I sent an E-mail to Caselabs yesterday asking them the same thing









Anyway it's THIS, but make sure to choose the triple version.


----------



## nyk20z3

TY that is exactly what I need.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Hello all i am looking to convert the front of my S5 to single 140mm fan duty but i need some clarification.
> 
> I need a Blank Flex Cover such as the picture below -
> 
> 
> 
> Its the bay after the media card reader.
> 
> All i can find on the CL's website is the following item but it looks like its designed to stealth out an existing HDD flex bay bracket and not just cover dead space.I have no desire for another HHD bracket so is this my only option?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/solid-flex-bay-fan-grill/
> 
> The case as it sits now for reference -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Hello all i am looking to convert the front of my S5 to single 140mm fan duty but i need some clarification.
> 
> I need a Blank Flex Cover such as the picture below -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the bay after the media card reader.
> 
> All i can find on the CL's website is the following item but it looks like its designed to stealth out an existing HDD flex bay bracket and not just cover dead space.I have no desire for another HHD bracket so is this my only option?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/solid-flex-bay-fan-grill/
> 
> The case as it sits now for reference -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an E-mail to Caselabs yesterday asking them the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway it's THIS, but make sure to choose the triple version.
Click to expand...

actually both are correct ( and the same thing ) ( the first link is just left over from the old store )


----------



## Wiz766

3 more days until my case is expected to ship!!!


----------



## Nichismo

good to hear fellow Sea brah

Almost done with the plumbing loops.... So stoked to finally have the rig up and running again, its been far too long


----------



## Mega Man

wow looks very clean !~ epic


----------



## seross69

Does the below case look alright for a 360 in the top and a 240 in the front? anything else i need??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like you're go for 360


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like you're go for 360


and also the 240 in front right??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup looks like you'll be able to cram a 240 in there as well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup looks like you'll be able to cram a 240 in there as well


ok thanks!! and thanks to your M8 purchase I am ordering this!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao figured the M8 would fund the Fundraiser Build


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao figured the M8 would fund the Fundraiser Build


and it is!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

hes gonna mount it to the side of his tx10 with qdcs lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol kinda surprised he didn't convert the M8 I got from him into a pump house


----------



## seross69

No the S5 is for the charity build I am doing to raffle off...

see here!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1543387/sponsored-charity-build-ukrainian-bandos-sponsored-by-performance-pc


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol kinda surprised he didn't convert the M8 I got from him into a pump house


with the TX10-d with 3 pedestals I have a pump house, a town house and more!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, wonder how it could work as a water heater


----------



## seross69

not very well as too many rads.. 4ea 560's 2ea 540's, 2ea 420's and a mora 140*9 for a total of 9 or if you want to count singles 11 rads!!! just a little *Excessive Insanity!!!*


----------



## Mega Man

that looks like onry a lit'l insanity


----------



## macoi251

1st WC build - day 1.
D5 pump is big. Forced to buy SFX pSU


----------



## NE0XY

Thought I'd share mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Sorry for potato cam =(


----------



## Flamso

Looks like a lot of air in that monoblock, NE0XY! It's looking good though! Prrr.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Thought I'd share mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for potato cam =(


Nice! It's a shame that the best rigs all gotta be studio quality photos now to really get noticed, I better step up my camera game when I build mine lol.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Nice! It's a shame that the best rigs all gotta be studio quality photos now to really get noticed, I better step up my camera game when I build mine lol.


I've been taking my photos with a video camera! Just take the time and it will show


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st WC build - day 1.
> D5 pump is big. Forced to buy SFX pSU


The case isn't made for SFX PSU. Unless you have an adapter you won't be able to secure it on the case.


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The case isn't made for SFX PSU. Unless you have an adapter you won't be able to secure it on the case.


Planning to buy the Silverstone SX500-LG, I think the adapter is included
really need some space. this top is big (but beautiful







)


----------



## X-Nine

A lot of those SSFX PSUs have ATX brackets that are included, so, shouldn't be an issue. Just make sure the PSU had enough power for all of your items.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> 
> 1st WC build - day 1.
> D5 pump is big. Forced to buy SFX pSU


how much space do you have left?


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Looks like a lot of air in that monoblock, NE0XY! It's looking good though! Prrr.


I had just filled the loop when I took that picture, the system is properly bled by now =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Nice! It's a shame that the best rigs all gotta be studio quality photos now to really get noticed, I better step up my camera game when I build mine lol.


One might have to invest in a proper camera lol


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> 
> 1st WC build - day 1.
> D5 pump is big. Forced to buy SFX pSU


Did you not consider the reservoir that screws _into_ that pump top?

That's what I had in my first S3 build...


Spoiler: Not my current rig... LOL









But of course it's entirely up to you, just showing you it's possible in a certain arrangement.

Thanks - T


----------



## Ragsters

Latest pics with minor changes. Biggest change was swapping out the Swiftech DDC Pump heatsink for the new Bitspower one. I also went from a 250mm res to a 300mm res to make up the height loss difference.


----------



## FrancisJF

9 more business days to go.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Latest pics with minor changes. Biggest change was swapping out the Swiftech DDC Pump heatsink for the new Bitspower one.


Nice to see another DDC user









Ive bought 6 of those heatsinks now, I love them. That white one looks great with the acrylic top!

The aluminum housing on them works well, they definately help dissapate heat much better than the stock housing, the M4 threads have been useful for mounting them too....

So glad Bitspower released the magic cube top, the pump/res configs im sporting now are going to be much more effective than the D5s I was considering for a long time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't get why the hate for the DDC, my 355 runs like a champ in the R.C70 and has been used for nearly 2 years


----------



## X-Nine

I hate my DDC, only because it's on full blast with no way to turn it down. Loudest part of my system by far. One day I'll replace it with a PWM version...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I hate my DDC, only because it's on full blast with no way to turn it down. Loudest part of my system by far. One day I'll replace it with a PWM version...


Voltage control! Turn the volts down!!

Or hook it up to the +5 and +3 it will give you between 8 and 9 volts!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I hate my DDC, only because it's on full blast with no way to turn it down. Loudest part of my system by far. One day I'll replace it with a PWM version...
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage control! Turn the volts down!!
> 
> Or hook it up to the +5 and +3 it will give you between 8 and 9 volts!!!
Click to expand...

No way to turn down the voltage, as it's a 1T model, it runs off a molex (same one that powers the Aquaero 6 XT). It just has a TAC cable to tell what the RPMs are. I'll just replace it one day.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No way to turn down the voltage, as it's a 1T model, it runs off a molex (same one that powers the Aquaero 6 XT). It just has a TAC cable to tell what the RPMs are. I'll just replace it one day.


but only has 2 wires in the molex plug right??


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I hate my DDC, only because it's on full blast with no way to turn it down. Loudest part of my system by far. One day I'll replace it with a PWM version...


Have you tried a new top? I went from the MCP35X default top to the Bitspower and it was night and day.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Latest pics with minor changes. Biggest change was swapping out the Swiftech DDC Pump heatsink for the new Bitspower one.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see another DDC user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive bought 6 of those heatsinks now, I love them. That white one looks great with the acrylic top!
> 
> The aluminum housing on them works well, they definately help dissapate heat much better than the stock housing, the M4 threads have been useful for mounting them too....
> 
> So glad Bitspower released the magic cube top, the pump/res configs im sporting now are going to be much more effective than the D5s I was considering for a long time.
Click to expand...

i only run ddcs

usually keep 2 or 4 in all my systems, even my s3 has 2 in them


----------



## SortOfGrim

I only got DDC pwm pumps but I can see myself using a D5 (pwm) someday.


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Did you not consider the reservoir that screws _into_ that pump top?
> 
> That's what I had in my first S3 build...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not my current rig... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course it's entirely up to you, just showing you it's possible in a certain arrangement.
> 
> Thanks - T


Actually, that was plan but unfortunately Frozen CPU, where i bought all the WC parts, don't sell the cylinder tube for the reservoir by Koolance.
So, I chose the best Reservoir they have that I could afford. So im stuck with this








Anyway, tnx for the advice


----------



## guitarhero23

This is going to be a LAST result but....if i need to create a larger height on my S5 mid chassis opening ehats the best way to make a clean cut into the case? Dremel then sand? No access to laser cutter. Kind of a bummer that then silver metal will show and will have to find out best way to paint the edge white.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> This is going to be a LAST result but....if i need to create a larger height on my S5 mid chassis opening ehats the best way to make a clean cut into the case? Dremel then sand? No access to laser cutter. Kind of a bummer that then silver metal will show and will have to find out best way to paint the edge white.


Get a matte white paint pen to cover the shinny metal and cover with gromment material!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Latest pics with minor changes. Biggest change was swapping out the Swiftech DDC Pump heatsink for the new Bitspower one. I also went from a 250mm res to a 300mm res to make up the height loss difference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ragsters, could you show what the cable management side of your case looks like?

I have an SM8 with tons of cables and wires that are really messed up. I could use some good pics of an SM8, with good cable management, for ideas...

Thanks, Mike


----------



## kitg90

Patiently waiting for my case, still awaiting fulfilment. Pretty depressing! Can't wait!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Patiently waiting for my case, still awaiting fulfilment. Pretty depressing! Can't wait!


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


Pretty much explains it ha!


----------



## StuttgartRob

95% Done


----------



## niklot1981

LAB | Boy starting...


----------



## Wiz766

Sitting at 28 business days and an email saying they think it should ship on March 2nd...which is today. I really hope it ships today!


----------



## guitarhero23

Luckily i knew it was going to be a slow process getting these parts so i could get a better deal on used/on sale things so although im looking forward for when my case will arrive im noy goong crazy at all.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> LAB | Boy starting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My goodness those are some beautiful pictures! What kind of photobooth/camera you have?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Pretty much explains it ha!


We can All relate, Anyone who has ordered a Caselabs has been on the edge of their seat since the ORder Button was pressed. Are the Results the same everytime (







) Absolutely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> 95% Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great Photos and Beautiful Case.










The Cautious One


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> My goodness those are some beautiful pictures! What kind of photobooth/camera you have?


Thank you, I use two cameras Nikon D7000 and D610.

Greetings to Kevin, he sent me your case, thank you, leaves a deep impression, and the association itself is a wonderful experience.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sitting at 28 business days and an email saying they think it should ship on March 2nd...which is today. I really hope it ships today!


My case just entered the Shipment window... so you can only imagine how eager I am to get it.

And thanks for all your help!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> My case just entered the Shipment window... so you can only imagine how eager I am to get it.
> 
> And thanks for all your help!


Lucky you, I just emailed them to see if mine will be or not.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Lucky you, I just emailed them to see if mine will be or not.


Heh.. no confirmation: more a case of the 20-25 day period has hit.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh.. no confirmation: more a case of the 20-25 day period has hit.


The wait is very much worth it or at least it was for me, I don't think I'll ever buy a computer case from another manufacturer again unless Case Labs goes down then I'll be a sad panda.


----------



## Sindre2104

anybody know if i should contact usps or caselabs when my case seemingly has been stuck in luxemburg for almost 10 days?
EDIT: picture


----------



## Artah

don't bug case labs, call the shipping company.


----------



## Sindre2104

i would but USPS dont have any email/online cusomer service and because of our time zones they are closed when i am awake and visa versa.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> anybody know if i should contact usps or caselabs when my case seemingly has been stuck in luxemburg for almost 10 days?
> EDIT: picture


My Case also got stuck somewhere for a very long time when it shipped to me in Sweden. It's hard to patient when waiting for a CaseLabs case =D
Don't worry, It'll get to you


----------



## Mega Man

i would go with CL personally


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> My Case also got stuck somewhere for a very long time when it shipped to me in Sweden. It's hard to patients when waiting for a CaseLabs case =D
> Don't worry, It'll get to you


Yeah, i wouldnt nrmally be this impatiant, but all the other parts have already arrived/will arrive in 2-3 days.
That and i want to be finished building before april ^^ (The Gathering 2015







)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Well now I am completely Official


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Well now I am completely Official


nice! Congrats!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> anybody know if i should contact usps or caselabs when my case seemingly has been stuck in luxemburg for almost 10 days?
> EDIT: picture


Customs are always slow, they take their time..


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> anybody know if i should contact usps or caselabs when my case seemingly has been stuck in luxemburg for almost 10 days?
> EDIT: picture


Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to have customs release any packages. All they would do is tell us to jog on. You may have better luck being the recipient, but customs typically has a "don't care, wait for it" attitude. That goes for here in the US as well. I had ordered 3 shirts on Feb 2nd from a company in the UK. They were here in the US on Feb 6th, but didn't reach me until the 20th because customs took their sweet time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Luckily i knew it was going to be a slow process getting these parts so i could get a better deal on used/on sale things so although im looking forward for when my case will arrive im noy goong crazy at all.


That's pretty much what I did to try and save hth wallet from too much abuse lol


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's pretty much what I did to try and save hth wallet from too much abuse lol


Wow, youd think i was drunk looking back at those spelling errors. Damn mobile not doing autocorrect on the forum haha.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to have customs release any packages. All they would do is tell us to jog on. You may have better luck being the recipient, but customs typically has a "don't care, wait for it" attitude. That goes for here in the US as well. I had ordered 3 shirts on Feb 2nd from a company in the UK. They were here in the US on Feb 6th, but didn't reach me until the 20th because customs took their sweet time.


Customs is also strange in what they hold back and what they don't, a couple of years back I ordered 8 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's from Aquatunning and they shipped from Germany and they were at my door within 48hrs ??? But they hold shirts back for 14 days


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Wow, youd think i was drunk looking back at those spelling errors. Damn mobile not doing autocorrect on the forum haha.


Lol yeah still getting used to the keyboard on my 6+


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to have customs release any packages. All they would do is tell us to jog on. You may have better luck being the recipient, but customs typically has a "don't care, wait for it" attitude. That goes for here in the US as well. I had ordered 3 shirts on Feb 2nd from a company in the UK. They were here in the US on Feb 6th, but didn't reach me until the 20th because customs took their sweet time.


So i sent CaseLabs a mail, and proceeded to wait.
Then 1 hour ago i get an answer that it has gone through the sorting faciltiy here in norway.
Checked the tracking site, and loe and behold:

It is now being processed at customs, shouldn't take too long (i hope).
I cant wait to start building!


----------



## slippyturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Customs is also strange in what they hold back and what they don't, a couple of years back I ordered 8 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's from Aquatunning and they shipped from Germany and they were at my door within 48hrs ??? But they hold shirts back for 14 days


There are strict rules regarding importing textiles into the USA because of the Federal Trade Commission. I used to run a business importing parts directly from Japan and customs held up a $50k load once because one of my customers had me throw in a logo hat from one of the race shops we worked with into the container. Just that hat held my delivery up at customs for three weeks while they tried to sort through the paperwork to get it legally into the country. If you try to get clothes into the country through customs be prepared for them to give you **** lol.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha


----------



## IT Diva

Gotta love Customs in the Caribbean . . . .I must be on their watch list or something . . . .

It seems so seldom that I get stuff without the green tape, that I half want to go ask if they don't love me anymore . . .

The good side is that at least they are pretty quick.



Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

you make to much monies









they wanna know how !


----------



## kitg90

Ha love the green tape


----------



## DerComissar

Should be red tape. lol.


----------



## Levelog

Any opinions of the SM8 vs the S8? I'm really stuck here. Configured to the point I want them, they're both right around $500, so price isn't a deciding factor at all, and they both have enough cooling potential for me. Lately I've really been liking the horizontal motherboard cases, but the SM8 has such a clean and simple design. Any design or functionality differences I'm overlooking?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Any opinions of the SM8 vs the S8? I'm really stuck here. Configured to the point I want them, they're both right around $500, so price isn't a deciding factor at all, and they both have enough cooling potential for me. Lately I've really been liking the horizontal motherboard cases, but the SM8 has such a clean and simple design. Any design or functionality differences I'm overlooking?


The only factor left for you to decide on is horizontal motherboard or standard style case! I just put my S8 together yesterday and I totally love it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wish my M8 was horizontal on the mobo tray


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Any opinions of the SM8 vs the S8? I'm really stuck here. Configured to the point I want them, they're both right around $500, so price isn't a deciding factor at all, and they both have enough cooling potential for me. Lately I've really been liking the horizontal motherboard cases, but the SM8 has such a clean and simple design. Any design or functionality differences I'm overlooking?


After having so many upright tower cases over the past 15 years, the S8 was a nice change. I was originally considering one of the CaseLabs towers, but when the Mercury S8 was introduced, it just made sense for me. But it's a tough decision, I still admire the entire case lineup of this incredible company.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> After having so many upright tower cases over the past 15 years, the S8 was a nice change. I was originally considering one of the CaseLabs towers, but when the Mercury S8 was introduced, it just made sense for me. But it's a tough decision, I still admire the entire case lineup of this incredible company.


Completely agree with all you said, I chose the S8 because I'm tired of propping my Video Cards up so the don't sang and put all that stress on the PCI-e slot. I also just like the look of the horizontal motherboard, probably because I've always had the standard towers before.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Wish my M8 was horizontal on the mobo tray


You can have my S8!

Thanks - T


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Completely agree with all you said, I chose the S8 because I'm tired of propping my Video Cards up so the don't sang and put all that stress on the PCI-e slot. I also just like the look of the horizontal motherboard, probably because I've always had the standard towers before.


^^^This


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> You can have my S8!
> 
> Thanks - T


I'll take your S8 thnx. PM me!


----------



## Levelog

Thanks everyone for the input. After looking at both of them for about the last 3 days, I'm going to go with the S8. Now just to decide a black/white color pattern...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> You can have my S8!
> 
> Thanks - T


Not sure the other half would approve of another case labs in the house, she said the m8 is the largest I'm allowed for now lol , but I could use a free cl case lol
Wonder if I can mod my m8 to a horizontal








Also could use a case labs onesie for my son and a vinyl sticker for my truck and toolbox


----------



## Levelog

Not quite sure on specifying the covers. Is "Outside and PCI covers white, inside and vented bay covers/120.2 mount covers black." a proper way to be specifying it? Because if it is, I should be ordering on Monday.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Not quite sure on specifying the covers. Is "Outside and PCI covers white, inside and vented bay covers/120.2 mount covers black." a proper way to be specifying it? Because if it is, I should be ordering on Monday.


Oh Man. Just be as specific as you can. I have had good feedback and miscommunication.

Both Quality products. But a two tone case and parts need to be addressed through email and whatnot.

The Cautious One


----------



## FrancisJF

6 more business days.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 6 more business days.


Lets hope! I am at my 30 today


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Lets hope! I am at my 30 today


I still had another 15 at that point.
















Still Worth it though.

TCO


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Lets hope! I am at my 30 today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I still had another 15 at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Worth it though.
> 
> TCO


I ordered Black S5 and pedestal.


----------



## longroadtrip

Tore down monsterITX this evening...ready for v2.0!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Lets hope! I am at my 30 today


Im on day 30 as well.. Jeez this is getting unbearable..


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Im on day 30 as well.. Jeez this is getting unbearable..


I feel ya, once it ships I will have another two weeks in shipping to wait.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Tore down monsterITX this evening...ready for v2.0!


I spy some mayhems fluids


----------



## longroadtrip

yeah...had to drain the loop...here's the before photo:


----------



## FrancisJF

You're going for Acrylic tubing there LRT?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I have quite a bit of acrylic to go into mine, and not a lot of fittings lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> You're going for Acrylic tubing there LRT?


Most likely, although I am still considering nickel plated copper tubing as well...


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Most likely, although I am still considering nickel plated copper tubing as well...


Definitely it'll look better.


----------



## Mega Man

@longroadtrip

no laser yet :/?


----------



## longroadtrip

Yes, it is now up and running...it will get used quite a bit in this rebuild.


----------



## Mega Man

haha i am coming to see you..... NOW ! ( I R KIDDING [email protected] )


----------



## guitarhero23

So for the front bays, what width radiators will fit? See example below


Basically I'll probably put an XSPC 240 (width of 121mm) rad there BUT I'm also interested in the Black Ice 240GTS (Width of 133mm). Do companies always place the mounting holes in the same spot even if they are different widths? I would think so because then you would have cases that need a million holes to accommodate but I'm not sure.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have a UT60 280 (width of 144mm) in my S3


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have a UT60 280 (width of 144mm) in my S3


Is it because of my assumption above that the mounting holes are in the same spot as say one with a width of 120? Mine's going in a S5 specifically but all should be pretty much the same.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Is it because of my assumption above that the mounting holes are in the same spot as say one with a width of 120? Mine's going in a S5 specifically but all should be pretty much the same.


I think I understand what you're asking - more to do with the mounting holes.
The rad mounting is based on fan size and the fan mounting "screw/bolt" holes, not the width of the rad.
So for a 240 rad you would need the 240 flex-bay rad mount,.
Likewise for a 280 rad you would need the 280 flex-bay rad mount

Is that what you're asking about ?
and don't forget the the extra bay needed "_Note: When installing a radiator it will stick past the mount in one or both directions. Please plan accordingly_."


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think I understand what you're asking - more to do with the mounting holes.
> The rad mounting is based on fan size and the fan mounting "screw/bolt" holes, not the width of the rad.
> So for a 240 rad you would need the 240 flex-bay rad mount,.
> Likewise for a 280 rad you would need the 280 flex-bay rad mount
> 
> Is that what you're asking about ?
> and don't forget the the bay needed "_Note: When installing a radiator it will stick past the mount in one or both directions. Please plan accordingly_."


I think you've answered what I'm asking. I understand for a 280mm fan rad and a 240mm fan rad it would be different but I'm specifically talking about different widths between 240's.

Diagram of what I mean. Notice how in what I hope ISN'T the case, the holes are wider because of wider rad. But when you mention the fan thing than yea I guess they can't make it any wider than the fan....so they gotta be the same.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I think you've answered what I'm asking. I understand for a 280mm fan rad and a 240mm fan rad it would be different but I'm specifically talking about different widths between 240's.
> 
> Diagram of what I mean. Notice how in what I hope ISN'T the case, the holes are wider because of wider rad. But when you mention the fan thing than yea I guess they can't make it any wider than the fan....so they gotta be the same.


Yeah, the first one is correct.


----------



## Sindre2104

The S3 has finally arrived after 3 months of antisipation
















Picked it up and took some pictures of it, but will not be assembling it before i have a proper workspace to do so in











The buildlog

EDIT: And oh, by the way, can you add me on the list now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think I understand what you're asking - more to do with the mounting holes.
> The rad mounting is based on fan size and the fan mounting "screw/bolt" holes, not the width of the rad.
> So for a 240 rad you would need the 240 flex-bay rad mount,.
> Likewise for a 280 rad you would need the 280 flex-bay rad mount
> 
> Is that what you're asking about ?
> and don't forget the the bay needed "_Note: When installing a radiator it will stick past the mount in one or both directions. Please plan accordingly_."
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've answered what I'm asking. I understand for a 280mm fan rad and a 240mm fan rad it would be different but I'm specifically talking about different widths between 240's.
> 
> Diagram of what I mean. Notice how in what I hope ISN'T the case, the holes are wider because of wider rad. But when you mention the fan thing than yea I guess they can't make it any wider than the fan....so they gotta be the same.
Click to expand...

if i am understanding you correctly then you dont understand rads

all 240rads have mostly the same length and width

the main difference is the thickness which in none of your pics you showed.

thickness has nothing to do with fan mounting ....

a 240 will fit in a 240, and a 280 will fitr in a 289

the first uses 2x 120mm fans the latter 2x140mm fans


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i am understanding you correctly then you dont understand rads
> 
> all 240rads have mostly the same length and width
> 
> the main difference is the thickness which in none of your pics you showed.
> 
> thickness has nothing to do with fan mounting ....
> 
> a 240 will fit in a 240, and a 280 will fitr in a 289
> 
> the first uses 2x 120mm fans the latter 2x140mm fans


No, I understand, I just made something confusing out of something simple. I get 2x120, I get 2x140. I got worried when I was looking at

This: XSPC 240mm Rad


Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxH)

This: Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 240mm rad


Dimensions: 278mm x 133mm x 29.6mm (L x W x H)

So you see one has a actual full unit width of 121mm and one is 133mm. I just wanted to triple check and make sure the holes to mount it to the front flex bay was still the same distance apart despite the actual width being greater.

When I look at it now it's a nooby question because yes, the holes on a 240 rad will be 120mm apart no matter what.


----------



## Mega Man

yea this is where the "mostly" comes into play


----------



## ssiperko

Quiky

How do I mount a DVD in a SM8?

I have all the stuff (new 2nd owner) but no "direction".

SS


----------



## Mega Man

use the 5.25 mounts

put into the flexbays,

done


----------



## DarthBaggins

Going to be very busy, lol


----------



## Levelog

Looks like you'll have some fun. Officially ordering my S8 on Monday. Won't have money for a full rebuild until around the end of April, but realistically that's probably when I'll get the case here and all assembled.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Going to be very busy, lol


Build it quick and post pics! I love build logs but man, a lot of these people take freaking months with build logs.

It's a personal decision for me but I will wait to make a build log for my upcoming S5 hard acrylic build until at most a week out from when I get my case. I refuse for it to take over 3 months for people to see the progress! I do agree that some people take on crazy builds where they need to change parts, reorder things, issues, etc.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have over 30+ ft of acrylic at my disposal for this one too. I need it up quick so I plan on having this up and running within a month at the latest


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> No, I understand, I just made something confusing out of something simple. I get 2x120, I get 2x140. I got worried when I was looking at
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This: XSPC 240mm Rad
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxH)
> 
> This: Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 240mm rad
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 278mm x 133mm x 29.6mm (L x W x H)
> 
> So you see one has a actual full unit width of 121mm and one is 133mm. I just wanted to triple check and make sure the holes to mount it to the front flex bay was still the same distance apart despite the actual width being greater.
> 
> 
> When I look at it now it's a nooby question because yes, the holes on a 240 rad will be 120mm apart no matter what.


I wish that XSPC came out with a 240mm Rad that was similar to the thickness of an UT 60



Oh and Some Hard Drives. I need to go pick up the 512gb SSD Crucial at the post office today.

The Cautious One

EDIT: Realized the SSD will be here next *Thurs*.... UGH


----------



## smicha

I switched to new fans for my SMH10 and copper baby


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love those exposed copper rads


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I switched to new fans for my SMH10 and copper baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That set up looks dope.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> [...] I wish that XSPC came out with a 240mm Rad that was similar to the thickness of an UT 60 [...]


RX240 V3 is just 3.5mm slimmer than a UT60.
http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx240-dual-fan-radiator-v2

Or perhaps you meant a 280 rad?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> RX240 V3 is just 3.5mm slimmer than a UT60.
> http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx240-dual-fan-radiator-v2
> 
> Or perhaps you meant a 280 rad?


No I meant what I said.

The V3 is 46mm core thickness, and 10mm of Metal pretty much exterior wise.

I want the whole core thickness at 60mm for some reason. What impact it would make... I have no idea. Just a desire is all.

TCO


----------



## VSG

Why do you think the UT60 core is 60mm thick?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why do you think the UT60 core is 60mm thick?










I guess because I've never read anywhere that it wasn't?

VSG please be gentle on me.

The Cautious One


----------



## Sindre2104

New update on my build log with ALOT of photos!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because I've never read anywhere that it wasn't?
> 
> VSG please be gentle on me.
> 
> The Cautious One


lol I didn't mean to come off anything other than gentle









You want extreme cases? The XSPC AX series of rads are 40mm thick on average from end to end, but the core itself is about 21mm thick only. A gap like that can help act like a plenum but who knows where it stops being effective?

Edit: XSPC EX rads are 35-36mm thick, and the core is 16mm thick. Now that's something else! It's not just XSPC either, just about every rad has a core much thinner than what the radiator frame suggests.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I didn't mean to come off anything other than gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want extreme cases? The XSPC AX series of rads are 40mm thick on average from end to end, but the core itself is about 21mm thick only. A gap like that can help act like a plenum but who knows where it stops being effective?
> 
> Edit: XSPC EX rads are 35-36mm thick, and the core is 16mm thick. Now that's something else! It's not just XSPC either, just about every rad has a core much thinner than what the radiator frame suggests.


Ok I see what you're getting at. I guess I could have been just referring to the thickness.... Exterior wise? ok Now you got me all discombobulated.










TCO (And thank you for being gentle, I know some people in the community Jump at the opportunity to slay Nbs )


----------



## Wiz766

If someone could help me out here I would love that but I may just be special but I can't seem to find if Caselabs sells extra scews for the chassis on their site? I stripped a bunch out on my S8 and would like to replace them


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> If someone could help me out here I would love that but I may just be special but I can't seem to find if Caselabs sells extra scews for the chassis on their site? I stripped a bunch out on my S8 and would like to replace them


Hi there! I'm sure we can sell a new package of screws for whichever case you own. Please email [email protected] Since it's not on the site, they'll be able to figure out cost and shipping for you.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> RX240 V3 is just 3.5mm slimmer than a UT60.
> http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx240-dual-fan-radiator-v2
> 
> Or perhaps you meant a 280 rad?
> 
> 
> 
> No I meant what I said.
> 
> The V3 is 46mm core thickness, and 10mm of Metal pretty much exterior wise.
> 
> I want the whole core thickness at 60mm for some reason. What impact it would make... I have no idea. Just a desire is all.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Yeah the UT60 isn't really any different than the XSPC RX in that respect.

The UT60's outside dimension is 59.5mm thick. 240mm UT60 technical drawing: http://www.alphacool.com/download/120-240-60.pdf (PDF)



That OD dimension of 59.5mm includes almost 10mm on either side for mounting & screw protection before you get to the core.












- - - - - - -
Edit: If you really want a 60mm core then you're looking at an 85mm thick Monsta rad as pretty much your only option.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi there! I'm sure we can sell a new package of screws for whichever case you own. Please email [email protected] Since it's not on the site, they'll be able to figure out cost and shipping for you.


Thanks much!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah the UT60 isn't really any different than the XSPC RX in that respect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The UT60's outside dimension is 59.5mm thick. 240mm UT60 technical drawing: http://www.alphacool.com/download/120-240-60.pdf (PDF)
> 
> 
> 
> That OD dimension of 59.5mm includes almost 10mm on either side for mounting & screw protection before you get to the core.


Then Why does it seem that the UT60 is so much bigger than the V3 to me?

TCO

PS: + Rep for the Diagram Sir.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Then Why does it seem that the UT60 is so much bigger than the V3 to me?
> 
> TCO
> 
> PS: + Rep for the Diagram Sir.


No idea. It is thicker, but just by 3.5mm is all.

edit: You sure you're not thinking of the Alphacool Monsta rad? It's the only rad I can think of still in production that has a core as thick as you are talking about.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> No idea. It is thicker, but just by 3.5mm is all.


I could be crazy. But I guess that is why they have details about products eh?

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Okay guys! My case should be shipping out within the week and I super stoked! I am starting my build log for my M8. Head over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1545014/build-log-project-genesys-watercooled-caselabs-m8 to keep up to date with it if you like!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Please @stren add me to the club. SMA8:

build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Please @stren add me to the club. SMA8:


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I could be crazy. But I guess that is why they have details about products eh?
> 
> TCO












UT60



XSPC RX360 v3



Monsta


----------



## Kommz13

Sooooo! i m getting my S5 on Monday, just cleared from customs !woohoo!!!!

Anyone got any idea about the maximum height a rad can have when placed on top without the 36mm top? I think my rx360 with GT's is going to be too big :/
Thanks a bunch !


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I switched to new fans for my SMH10 and copper baby


I've been using PL-2's for over 2 years now in various builds and they are some of the best fans money can buy.

My jaw dropped when I seen 20+ in that box!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I've been using PL-2's for over 2 years now in various builds and they are some of the best fans money can buy.
> 
> My jaw dropped when I seen 20+ in that box!


I agree i love the noiseblocker fans


----------



## smicha

Actually I got not 20 but 60


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree i love the noiseblocker fans


On my system I have 32 noiseblocker for almost one year and I just can say these are the best fans money can buy!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Actually I got not 20 but 60


Whoa!!! For how many rad's????? You almost have as many fans in yours as i have in mine!!!


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Whoa!!! For how many rad's????? You almost have as many fans in yours as i have in mine!!!


Wow! 60 not for a single build.

Some go here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542879/build-log-watercooled-2x-titan-z-octanerender-workstation-2

some here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515033/build-log-octane-render-watercooled-workstation-asus-titan-ekwb-xxl-asus-strix-3x-gtx-780-6gb-asus-p8p67-ws-i7-2600k

and some here another 900D workstation with 4x780 6GB.

But TX10 is my target


----------



## sh4d0wt3ch

@stren Add me to the list



Work in progress and the

Build Log
Bit Accelerator

Thanks


----------



## Levelog

Officially ordered my S8! I'll make sure to post pictures when it gets here and I assemble it all. I should have enough money for a build by then too.


----------



## guitarhero23

Very specific question that I know someone will have the answer to...

Mercury S5. Will I have clearamce to stealthmount my HDD (Possibly 2x HDD) under the motherboard AND still fit my EVGA SuperNOVA 850w?


----------



## Xclsyr

Yes height is there but you'll need to drill your own holes if you use 3.5" drives. Stealth plate set up for 2x 2.5" SSDs only on the S5.


----------



## sh4d0wt3ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Very specific question that I know someone will have the answer to...
> 
> Mercury S5. Will I have clearamce to stealthmount my HDD (Possibly 2x HDD) under the motherboard AND still fit my EVGA SuperNOVA 850w?


I just tested it quick with 2 Seagate Barracuda. Not if stacking on top of each other but yes if side by side.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4d0wt3ch*
> 
> I just tested it quick with 2 Seagate Barracuda. Not if stacking on top of each other but yes if side by side.


This is amazing news, than you so much. Would much rather show off my SSD's on that side than the HDD (only doing one or the other, not both).


----------



## SortOfGrim

solid does look better


----------



## Kommz13

can i join ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> can i join ?


Nice. All gunmetal s5?


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> can i join ?


Im getting an all gunmetal M8 with 30mm top on April 2nd, cant wait, the color looks amazing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> solid does look better


No ventilated looks better!!!! LOL


----------



## FrancisJF

2 MORE DAYS























Hope the estimated shipping date is true.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MORE DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the estimated shipping date is true.


Yeah my goal is to completely forget about the case for a month or so.


----------



## FrancisJF

Ordered my case on February 6th.


----------



## Sindre2104

1 month? you guys are lucky ^^


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No ventilated looks better!!!! LOL


Ventilated equals more dust,I need to order a blank 5.25 plate for my S5.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ventilated equals more dust,I need to order a blank 5.25 plate for my S5.


Why does it equal more dust??? I have ventilated front and back and they exhaust air from my rad's and drive Enclosures!!! Not going to keep dust out and want equal pressure so that i have optimum cooling!!!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why does it equal more dust??? I have ventilated front and back and they exhaust air from my rad's and drive Enclosures!!! Not going to keep dust out and want equal pressure so that i have optimum cooling!!!!


Air Pressure/Air Flow is over rated especially in a case like the S5.

I have 2 120mm fans in front as intakes feeding a little bit of fresh air over the mobo,heat sinks,1 120mm rear exhaust fan pulling hot air out,i also have the roof ventilated to let any hot air escape.A little bit of extra ventilation or air pressure is not going to make a difference that you will notice esp if your water cooled.Your at the mercy of the ambient temperature in your room already and IMO anything i can do to keep more dust out i will do it.

These are just my opinions though and how i do stuff after over 10 years of building,I have learned to become more minimalist over the years to get the job done and utilize less overkill where the returns are negligible.


----------



## timepart

I'm getting my m8 on the 2nd of April. I'm way too excited. I going to run one xt 45 360 and one monsta 360. My first question is which rad should go in the top and which on the bottom (ascetics/ease of tubing) and 2 how should I wire them up? Ex. Run the 360 static and ramp fans in monsta when gaming or what







?

Running a 4790k oc to 4.6 and a gtx 780
Thanks


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Yeah my goal is to completely forget about the case for a month or so.


Good luck. If you find out how to do this let me know







im on day 36.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Good luck. If you find out how to do this let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on day 36.


Bourbon and probably not checking this thread every day anymore. haha


----------



## Kokin

Finally got caught up in reading 1300+ posts since December! Very happy to look over all the build pictures and advice that was posted in the last few months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmng14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my caselabs s5 a few days ago! Thinking of mounting a 35mm 360 rad at the side where you'll usually mount your SSD/HDD like this. How should i go about doing that? Would the drop in side mount work?


@jmng14 I'm not sure if anyone else has done a side-mounted rad without the pedestal, but the mod was done by the original owner Shadow_Foxx and Bill Owen from Mnpctech.

Here is the build log with the mod: *Linky*
Facebook video of the case after the mod: *Linky*

I apologize in advance if the pictures look grainy, they were only taken with my phone.

What it looks like now:



The HDD/SSD compartment has plenty of room to fit the XSPC EX240 + a set of GTs in push:



This is what the inside looks like:



The fans do stick out a little, but with the ventilated window, there is about 1cm or 1/4" of space between the fan blades and the vents.



Problems I had with a 35.5mm-thick XSPC EX240 with 25mm GTs:

The case blocks the left fan from aligning to the fan holes, so it was necessary to dremel parts of the mid-plate and bottom frame. Not a pretty job since I didn't bother to file it, but no one is going to see it anyway.













Edit: Since you are rocking the S5, you may not run into the same problem as your case is a bit wider than my S3. Upon reading your build log, I'm not sure if putting the radiator on the inside will work out as well. I did try it previously when I was using the non-ventilated window, but I had to scoot over my PSU to the edge, which meant drilling new holes. You will also lose being able to mount 1 drive on the stealth mount.

Photos of when I did this:


----------



## DerComissar

*@Kokin*

Beautiful job on that S3.
Quite amazing what you fit into it with a bit of modding. The black and white color scheme looks really good, with the matching painted GT's.
The blue coolant sets it off nicely, through the 290 block.








Moar photos!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> *@Kokin*
> 
> Beautiful job on that S3.
> Quite amazing what you fit into it with a bit of modding. The black and white color scheme looks really good, with the matching painted GT's.
> The blue coolant sets it off nicely, through the 290 block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar photos!


Thanks! I actually did a lot of work on it this past weekend, where I removed a third radiator from the rear and switched my layout around. Having more radiator is nice, but it was useless since the majority of the heat was exhausting through that rad. I'll post some before/after pictures later or actually start a build log for it.

My build used to be a pure black/white build with Mayhem's Pastel Ice White coolant, but I felt like it needed something to pop out more since the case and components were already minimalistic.


----------



## Kommz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nice. All gunmetal s5?


yup!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Im getting an all gunmetal M8 with 30mm top on April 2nd, cant wait, the color looks amazing


the color is awesome, exactly how i expected it to be, the pics dont do it justice


----------



## Gabrielzm

Looks great indeed @kokin and the additional bottom 240 mm its exactly what I am planning to do with my incoming S5. Quite a punch for such a small case (360 mm up, 240 mm front and 240 mm bottom). Here are some opposite (or negatives) of yours GTs in black and white too:





the one in the front rad was the prototype. Just finished reassembling all 6 fans I need tonight.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Bourbon and probably not checking this thread every day anymore. haha


I like your style.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Looks great indeed @kokin and the additional bottom 240 mm its exactly what I am planning to do with my incoming S5. Quite a punch for such a small case (360 mm up, 240 mm front and 240 mm bottom). Here are some opposite (or negatives) of yours GTs in black and white too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the front rad was the prototype. Just finished reassembling all 6 fans I need tonight.


Those look phenomenal! You will give those fans and the Wookie to me!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Those look phenomenal! You will give those fans and the Wookie to me!


lol we can negotiate brother! What it you mean by Wookie?


----------



## Mega Man

@Kokin
i now have 2 s3s in hiding atm with rad down there, i didnt need to do all that extra dremeling though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Looks great indeed @Kokin and the additional bottom 240 mm its exactly what I am planning to do with my incoming S5. Quite a punch for such a small case (360 mm up, 240 mm front and 240 mm bottom). Here are some opposite (or negatives) of yours GTs in black and white too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the front rad was the prototype. Just finished reassembling all 6 fans I need tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look phenomenal! You will give those fans and the Wookie to me!
Click to expand...

i agree


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Those look phenomenal! You will give those fans and the Wookie to me!
> 
> 
> 
> lol we can negotiate brother! What it you mean by Wookie?
Click to expand...

I was trying to sound menacing like Darth Vader... ya know... before his helmet was pulled off. But far after him being a crybaby....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was trying to sound menacing like Darth Vader... ya know... before his helmet was pulled off. But far after him being a crybaby....










Thanks guys. It took some time to get those fans right. The blades are easy the difficult part was the frame. Was testing the color for the wires too and I think I prefer the black painted wires. Soon the fans will be on chessboard.


----------



## Sindre2104

Starting to look good if i can say so myself









http://www.overclock.net/t/1541295/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-watercooling-custom-sleeving/


----------



## seross69

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Air Pressure/Air Flow is over rated especially in a case like the S5.
> 
> I have 2 120mm fans in front as intakes feeding a little bit of fresh air over the mobo,heat sinks,1 120mm rear exhaust fan pulling hot air out,i also have the roof ventilated to let any hot air escape.A little bit of extra ventilation or air pressure is not going to make a difference that you will notice esp if your water cooled.Your at the mercy of the ambient temperature in your room already and IMO anything i can do to keep more dust out i will do it.
> 
> These are just my opinions though and how i do stuff after over 10 years of building,I have learned to become more minimalist over the years to get the job done and utilize less overkill where the returns are negligible.


In my years never found a way to keep dust out!! Have tried and results are always the same. If you are going to use cool air from the room then you are going to have dust!!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> N
> In my years never found a way to keep dust out!! Have tried and results are always the same. If you are going to use cool air from the room then you are going to have dust!!!


I agree, dust will get in no matter what. I run no filters for asthetics and I don't mind tearing my build apart once a month to clean her real good.

Case has hit the shipping hub! Next stop DPO then my arms!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Looks great indeed @kokin and the additional bottom 240 mm its exactly what I am planning to do with my incoming S5. Quite a punch for such a small case (360 mm up, 240 mm front and 240 mm bottom). Here are some opposite (or negatives) of yours GTs in black and white too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the front rad was the prototype. Just finished reassembling all 6 fans I need tonight.


You did an amazing job on those fans! I agree that the black wires are better than white.

Is the S5 a new build? The SMA8 you have looks nice and clean.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @kokin
> i now have 2 s3s in hiding atm with rad down there, i didnt need to do all that extra dremeling though


In hiding you say?


----------



## sh4d0wt3ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I agree, dust will get in no matter what. I run no filters for asthetics and I don't mind tearing my build apart once a month to clean her real good.
> 
> Case has hit the shipping hub! Next stop DPO then my arms!


Dust will come in no matter what but it can me minimized. I usually setup my rig on a positive pressure air flow where input is greater than output. The intake with the airflow in will be filtered. This will minimize dust coming in from openings and crevaces from a negative air pressure setup.

This will ensure only filtered air will enter the system. Clean the filter and you're done.

http://silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Looks great indeed @Kokin and the additional bottom 240 mm its exactly what I am planning to do with my incoming S5. Quite a punch for such a small case (360 mm up, 240 mm front and 240 mm bottom). Here are some opposite (or negatives) of yours GTs in black and white too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the front rad was the prototype. Just finished reassembling all 6 fans I need tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> You did an amazing job on those fans! I agree that the black wires are better than white.
> 
> Is the S5 a new build? The SMA8 you have looks nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Kokin
> i now have 2 s3s in hiding atm with rad down there, i didnt need to do all that extra dremeling though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In hiding you say?
Click to expand...

going to stay that way for now to


----------



## guitarhero23

Ill be in Aruba for a week starting next week so that should help me keep up my "not get impatient waiting" that i have done so well with so far. Hearing about delays makes me concerned ill begin to feel the I CANT WAIT ANYMORE bug once i get back. Ordered s5+ped on Feb 16th. Return from vacstion March 24th which will put it at 26 full business days.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You did an amazing job on those fans! I agree that the black wires are better than white.
> 
> Is the S5 a new build? The SMA8 you have looks nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hiding you say?


Thks mate I love those GTs painted. Chessboard (SMA8) is my home pc. I want a s5 build for my working office so plans are on the move now at the risk of getting a hard time from wife







since the build itself would be made at home before going to my office.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Ill be in Aruba for a week starting next week so that should help me keep up my "not get impatient waiting" that i have done so well with so far. Hearing about delays makes me concerned ill begin to feel the I CANT WAIT ANYMORE bug once i get back. Ordered s5+ped on Feb 16th. Return from vacstion March 24th which will put it at 26 full business days.


Delays?!?! What is this madness that you speak of??!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Delays?!?! What is this madness that you speak of??!


Ughh I just went through like 20 pages but couldn't find the quotes, people were talking like a week or two ago about how they were real behind and had more orders than anticipated and such and had catching up to do.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Delays were caused by the issues w/ FCPU I think if I remember correctly since all the orders that were made and paid for still needed to be fulfilled on CL's side


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I finished my build finally. Well, I mean for the most part. I still want to get around to redoing the wiring for all the fans, but I completed the waterloop and everything. Prior to the other night I only had the CPU in the waterloop as the GTX980 classified waterblocks were not out yet.



I've been a bit busy with class as well as dealing with a crappy bios update (which was fixed a few days after the release of the crap bios, and I was freaking out for a bit lol), and I'm still waiting for a lens to get back from repair, but I will get full-case photos. This is a Caselabs Magnum SMA8.


----------



## tvelander

Finished and done, now time for takedown and replacing with Caselabs X5 later on and some cool stuff :3


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm Really diggin' the purple/lavender look. I really almost wish I had gone smoked lavender and grey for my theme. Looks great tvelander!


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm Really diggin' the purple/lavender look. I really almost wish I had gone smoked lavender and grey for my theme. Looks great tvelander!


Thx









Ye i'am kinda happy how it turned out









Now on to new prodjects!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like that, I love all air builds


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Didn't you order Dark Grey before they put Gunmetal Grey? Can't wait to get my S5 and Pedestal!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that, I love all air builds
Click to expand...

Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you order Dark Grey before they put Gunmetal Grey? Can't wait to get my S5 and Pedestal!
Click to expand...

I think mine was the last "grey" case done before they started having inconsistencies in the powder coating from the manufacturer. Then they stopped it for awhile, and yes now they have "gunmetal" available. From what I've seen, the two are almost identical.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine was the last "grey" case done before they started having inconsistencies in the powder coating from the manufacturer. Then they stopped it for awhile, and yes now they have "gunmetal" available. From what I've seen, the two are almost identical.


Comparing that to the gunmetal that I own they do look dang near the same.


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone in here know how to make an OCN Club or be interested in a "S-Club" for the S3/5/8, I know there is a group of us who already dub ourselves with that name. Would be cool to see something official come of it, if possible or if more community members would like to make something like that an option.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone in here know how to make an OCN Club or be interested in a "S-Club" for the S3/5/8, I know there is a group of us who already dub ourselves with that name. Would be cool to see something official come of it, if possible or if more community members would like to make something like that an option.


All you have to do is create a detailed post (photos, specs, website, owner list) then PM an admin to ask to make it official. However, note that YOU will be responsible for maintaining the club since you would be the original poster. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but there is the need for constant updates to the owner's list and the original post in the event that new items are released in that series (probably not anymore with the Mercury Series).

Personally, I'd prefer that the club remain in this thread since it's a nice, centralized thread with lots of people looking at it, but you can certainly do as you please as long as you're up for it


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> All you have to do is create a detailed post (photos, specs, website, owner list) then PM an admin to ask to make it official. However, note that YOU will be responsible for maintaining the club since you would be the original poster. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but there is the need for constant updates to the owner's list and the original post in the event that new items are released in that series (probably not anymore with the Mercury Series).
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer that the club remain in this thread since it's a nice, centralized thread with lots of people looking at it, but you can certainly do as you please as long as you're up for it


You're the hardware rep. Ill keep it in here then as it was just a thought. Thank you for imput.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone in here know how to make an OCN Club or be interested in a "S-Club" for the S3/5/8, I know there is a group of us who already dub ourselves with that name. Would be cool to see something official come of it, if possible or if more community members would like to make something like that an option.
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is create a detailed post (photos, specs, website, owner list) then PM an admin to ask to make it official. However, note that YOU will be responsible for maintaining the club since you would be the original poster. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but there is the need for constant updates to the owner's list and the original post in the event that new items are released in that series (probably not anymore with the Mercury Series).
> 
> *Personally, I'd prefer that the club remain in this thread since it's a nice, centralized thread with lots of people looking at it,* but you can certainly do as you please as long as you're up for it
Click to expand...

^^This. If every line of CaseLabs branched off into a separate thread, it would just be too much to keep up with. I like being able to come in here and see everything CaseLabs has to offer, from the smaller stuff up to the refrigerator size cases.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^^This. If every line of CaseLabs branched off into a separate thread, it would just be too much to keep up with. I like being able to come in here and see everything CaseLabs has to offer, from the smaller stuff up to the refrigerator size cases.


I do agree with that, that is why I wanted to ask first. It is nice and centralized I just know that sometimes it can get hard to sift through it all but then again most members who are active in this thread are more than happy to search the site or forums for the answer someone needs. All about the options.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
Click to expand...


Looks good Mike. A clean build as usual.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> All you have to do is create a detailed post (photos, specs, website, owner list) then PM an admin to ask to make it official. However, note that YOU will be responsible for maintaining the club since you would be the original poster. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but there is the need for constant updates to the owner's list and the original post in the event that new items are released in that series (probably not anymore with the Mercury Series).
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer that the club remain in this thread since it's a nice, centralized thread with lots of people looking at it, but you can certainly do as you please as long as you're up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the hardware rep. Ill keep it in here then as it was just a thought. Thank you for imput.
Click to expand...

Please note that while I am a rep for the company, I do not, and will not try to sway you either way just to "make my job easier." If you really feel like you want to do a club and manage it, then by all means, do so. Clubs are run separately from company business, though I do monitor such threads because that's where a lot of input comes from within the community. It's an essential part of our business to reach out to you folks and get feedback, ideas, and just in general be a part of what the community is.

To be honest, I rather enjoy off-topic banter, seeing new builds or seeing people give advice to each other. So, even though I am a rep, I take a humble approach to it in knowing that I am not above anyone here. I'm just another guy who enjoys the best chassis on the market.









With the new Nova series coming soon, I'm sure we'll see an influx of new builds, and I cannot wait to see what people do with these new cases. They will be our most affordable to date, yet still maintain the rigidity, modularity, and quality that we're known for. And guess who came up with the name Nova? Me. I did that. I win the internet for the day.... or something, lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sold my 690, so had to tear down my loop down of course. Bought a 980 and rocking the S5 on air for now, until I get plans and parts together for my next build. Feels almost sacrilegious to be using a CaseLabs case with an air cooled build, but I'm really digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks good Mike. A clean build as usual.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panther Al

Woowooo...

Got my Tracking Number for my S8...









Excellent support and service, as always from CaseLabs.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woowooo...
> 
> Got my Tracking Number for my S8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent support and service, as always from CaseLabs.


What date did you put in the order?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> What date did you put in the order?


4th of Feb. Black, nothing fancy.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> 4th of Feb. Black, nothing fancy.


Hmm, I'll use the logic of, you put it in 12 days before me, so I will get my ship date 12 days after, give or take a day or two which would be the 24th. I get back from vacation on the 24th...so you're telling me I'll come back from an awesome vacation and get treated with a CaseLabs case? I'm game for that. Although crap I get mine in white







, will take longer.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thinking of ordering a larger window but not sure which side to order for, lol not sure if it's right from the rear of the case or left from the front of the case


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a larger window but not sure which side to order for, lol not sure if it's right from the rear of the case or left from the front of the case


I'm starting to think an S8 with all XL windows and a MO-RA would look lovely...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm starting to think an S8 with all XL windows and a MO-RA would look lovely...


MO-RA?
I have the S8 with standard windows but thinking of dumping my top 140.2 drop in and getting the full top window...


----------



## GySgtHartman404

MO-RA is short for Monster Radiator.
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/radiatoren-aktiv/15381/watercool-mo-ra3-360-lt-black


----------



## Pheozero

About the Gunmetal vs Dark Grey, I'd say the Gunmetal is a bit darker and the Dark Grey has a bluish tint to it.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GySgtHartman404*
> 
> MO-RA is short for Monster Radiator.
> http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/radiatoren-aktiv/15381/watercool-mo-ra3-360-lt-black


That is a monster...thanks for the clerification though!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That is a monster...thanks for the clerification though!


Yeah, and I might even consider a dual loop with two of them, but that feels like overkill. They even make a version for nine 140mm fans!


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm wonder if one could be crammed in the top of my M8









think this could work:
Xtreme Hexa 720


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd say take measurements then one never knows, because a dremel (and some thinking a few steps ahead plus planning) can make a lot of things fit and look like stock ^-^

Edit: I would look into it further but research on a phone is a pain, even if I'm on the forums while waiting in line for the self serve wand wash so my work truck will be clean again


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm sure it could fit vertically in the main tower and into the pedestal


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a larger window but not sure which side to order for, lol not sure if it's right from the rear of the case or left from the front of the case


If I remember correctly it's from the front.

Maybe @XNine can confirm it to be sure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok, being use to working on cars I always guage left and right from the driver's seat (LHD) lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If I remember correctly it's from the front.
> 
> Maybe @XNine can confirm it to be sure.


this. Looking at the flex bays your left is the left door and your right is the right door


----------



## X-Nine

You determine which panel by looking at the front of the case, not the rear (like sitting in a car). Why? Well.... Because! That's why! Lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You determine which panel by looking at the front of the case, not the rear (like sitting in a car). Why? Well.... Because! That's why! Lol


lol good to know, been working on cars for 15+ years so it comes natural







so from front of the case, that's easy!


----------



## FrancisJF

Order delayed til next week.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woowooo...
> 
> Got my Tracking Number for my S8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent support and service, as always from CaseLabs.


Grats!


----------



## seross69

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a larger window but not sure which side to order for, lol not sure if it's right from the rear of the case or left from the front of the case


Should have read more you already know!!!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Order delayed til next week.


I think us delayed people deserve a shirt


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can vouch that the shirts are nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I think us delayed people deserve a shirt


I second that!







i forgot to add one to my cart when i ordered :-/


----------



## SortOfGrim

any order above 200 usd should get a free shirt


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> any order above 200 usd should get a free shirt


Then We would all have one









TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I
> 
> Should have read more you already know!!!


Lol, who reads these days







but guessing the window currently on it is the XL so might just go for a window on the PSU side but I can wait on that since i just need to get the M8 together which I plan to get allot done this weekend since looks like I'm not going to be able to go to the GrandOpening of Battle & Brew


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol, who reads these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but guessing the window currently on it is the XL so might just go for a window on the PSU side but I can wait on that since i just need to get the M8 together which I plan to get allot done this weekend since looks like I'm not going to be able to go to the GrandOpening of Battle & Brew


Hope you get a lot done!!! What is battle and brew???


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's a Gamer Bar, they were in Marietta off PowersFerry but they moved to a larger location in SandySprings near the Lowes and all.

And I hope I can get alot done, I do plan on flushing the rads so I can at least get that started so I can plumb the case.


----------



## szeged

buy 4 480 nemesis rads, paint them up etc etc....decide i want to do a s8 or smaller build instead

this is why i cant have nice things.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## szeged

dont worry, ill still use the nemesis rads for the sth10


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd love to get 4 more black ice rads, the ones I have now (240 & 360) were made very well.
Still say a Watercooling/mod distributor needs to open here in Atlanta


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd love to get 4 more black ice rads, the ones I have now (240 & 360) were made very well.
> Still say a Watercooling/mod distributor needs to open here in Atlanta


I agree 10000%


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I saw an update on fcpu that they were looking to hire new employees etc wonder if that will be true


----------



## PCModderMike

The majority of my business had gone to FCPU over the years, so them being out of the game has really put a damper on me moving forward with another reiteration of my build.
I know of course there are other places to source parts, it's not about that. I just got comfortable and accustomed to their service, sucks they almost folded.


----------



## nyk20z3

New additions to the S5 ROG build -

Enermax Magma 120 X6,Gives me the best blend of Black/Red fans i was looking for. They are a little louder then what i was looking for but nothing i cant solve with a fan controller. This is also the first time i am using Rubber Fan Screws and they actually work flawless and i would recommend them.


----------



## GodKing

Here's mine!


----------



## Wiz766

Is that the smashed down version of the S8?


----------



## kitg90

The orange is sick!


----------



## Pheozero

That S8S is pretty sexy. So is the UP7. I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## GodKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is that the smashed down version of the S8?


Yeps, its is. Limited edition


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GodKing*
> 
> Yeps, its is. Limited edition


Im jealous. Wish I had this, my S8 is too tall for air cooled


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Im jealous. Wish I had this, my S8 is too tall for air cooled


Why is it too tall for air cooling????


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why is it too tall for air cooling????


Don't get me wrong, it is awesome at air cooling but my CPU cooler doesnt go past the rear 120/140 so there is a lot of 'unused' space at the top. From the top of my KPE I was able to stack 5 standard fans before touching the top window.


----------



## Wiz766

New pics in log. SSI-EEB mobo tray and 980 KPE SLI....man they match the gunmetal so well.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> New pics in log. SSI-EEB mobo tray and 980 KPE SLI....man they match the gunmetal so well.


I'm loving the case top ornament









I didn't do it, you can't prove anything


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I'm loving the case top ornament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do it, you can't prove anything


Hahah thanks, and that is exactly how he is!


----------



## szeged

quick question guys, in an S8, can i fit two 360 55mm+ rads up top and a 55mm 360 up front in the flex bay? from the looks of it with two 360s up top you can only fit a 240/280 up front.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quick Question!

I plan on installing 3 fans as exhaust in a drop in mount on my S5. If I install a fan above the flex bay am I negatively effecting fresh air coming in by immediately exhausting it out ?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick question guys, in an S8, can i fit two 360 55mm+ rads up top and a 55mm 360 up front in the flex bay? from the looks of it with two 360s up top you can only fit a 240/280 up front.


I have no idea. But I would guess from looking at it, having some thick 360's up top would block a 360 from being installed in the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quick Question!
> 
> I plan on installing 3 fans as exhaust in a drop in mount on my S5. If I install a fan above the flex bay am I negatively effecting fresh air coming in by immediately exhausting it out ?


No, it should have no effect.


----------



## szeged

yeah im thinking about just grabbing a pedestal instead and having the top as a window instead, dont think 360 up top and 360 up front will work.


----------



## PCModderMike

I think that will be my next move for my S5, buying a pedestal. Worried the gunmetal will be slightly off from my gray and annoy the crap out of me though.
But maybe then I can just use that as an excuse for a custom power coat job!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think that will be my next move for my S5, buying a pedestal. Worried the gunmetal will be slightly off from my gray and annoy the crap out of me though.
> But maybe then I can just use that as an excuse for a custom power coat job!


We might still have enough powder to do a pedestal. Before ordering, please email [email protected] and inquire, because the color difference IS quite significant between the old dark grey and gunmetal.

The old dark grey has a blueish tint, whereas gunmetal is more of a charcoal or black tint to it.

Just trying to save you from a few hundred dollar order that will end up infuriating you is all.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think that will be my next move for my S5, buying a pedestal. Worried the gunmetal will be slightly off from my gray and annoy the crap out of me though.
> But maybe then I can just use that as an excuse for a custom power coat job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might still have enough powder to do a pedestal. Before ordering, please email [email protected] and inquire, because the color difference IS quite significant between the old dark grey and gunmetal.
> 
> The old dark grey has a blueish tint, whereas gunmetal is more of a charcoal or black tint to it.
> 
> Just trying to save you from a few hundred dollar order that will end up infuriating you is all.
Click to expand...

Hey thanks for the awesome heads up! That's good to know. I'll be sure to send an email and see what my options are before committing to a purchase.

However, when I said it would be an excuse for a custom powder coat job....I meant that in a good way.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im thinking about just grabbing a pedestal instead and having the top as a window instead, dont think 360 up top and 360 up front will work.


Not quite enough space for three fat 360's in the front and top. Imo the pedestal would be a good plan, the top window would be a cool addition.


----------



## domoaligato

I was just thinking about the bottom of the S8.
If the PSU was mounted on it's side a 120.3 360 side mount could be attached to the PSU chamber side.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick question guys, in an S8, can i fit two 360 55mm+ rads up top and a 55mm 360 up front in the flex bay? from the looks of it with two 360s up top you can only fit a 240/280 up front.


Hey I have the S8 and you wouldn't be able to, even with the extended top and moving a set of fans to the outside of the main case you'd still run into clearance issues.


----------



## Killa Cam

that's why I love my s8. Got Windows errwhere, even the os


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I was just thinking about the bottom of the S8.
> If the PSU was mounted on it's side a 120.3 360 side mount could be attached to the PSU chamber side.


Not enough room to mount it sideways.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> New pics in log. SSI-EEB mobo tray and 980 KPE SLI....man they match the gunmetal so well.


When Case Labs start selling cats as accessories?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> that's why I love my s8. Got Windows errwhere, even the os


That was pretty good. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## szeged

looks like s8 with a pedestal it is.

just need to get rid of some stuff i was going to put into the sth10 that wont fit the s8 first -_- anyone interested in cheap rads should check out the marketplace lol.


----------



## nyk20z3

Few updated pics -

I will be adding more fans,new ram,custom sleeving over the next couple of weeks.

Proof that all Caselabs builds don't have to be water cooled


----------



## cyphon

Got a pedestal and some additional door/top configurations to play with on the way for my s5 build (polar vortex in sig) in addition to some major changes in hardware selection









Thinking of converting it to full window top, XL window left, standard window right. The pedestal will have the HDD cages and a 360 rad. Very likely I'll stash my pumps and drain down there too.

Should be here Wednesday, so looking forward to it


----------



## hiarc

Here is a potato picture (and kind of bad too in the sense that it doesn't really show the radiator, lol) of me stuffing a Nemesis 360GTX on the drive bay of a S5. I created a custom mount for the radiator on SketchUp and had a local place make it since mine would've came out lopsided with multiple mistakes.









It is a pretty tight fit since the Nemesis line is 133mm wide and the drive bay is only 135mm tall, on the other hand there is still about 5mm left inwards so a 60mm radiator could possibly fit. Something like a RX360 would probably fit much better since its 130mm wide. Still need to find a suitable way of fastening as for now I just stuck a random thumbscrew and a screw to hold it in place. Only downside is, since it is pretty wide I have to remove the front case cover and then the drive bay cover in order to remove it. I might replace it with a RX360 but I am happy with it for now.











Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Kommz13

Is that a slim (30mm) rad on top? do you think a 30/45mm rad with normal 25mm fans would fit well on the top without the extended cover??
Beastly wc setup with 2x360+1x240 in an s5 !!!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Here is a potato picture (and kind of bad too in the sense that it doesn't really show the radiator, lol) of me stuffing a Nemesis 360GTX on the drive bay of a S5. I created a custom mount for the radiator on SketchUp and had a local place make it since mine would've came out lopsided with multiple mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pretty tight fit since the Nemesis line is 133mm wide and the drive bay is only 135mm tall, on the other hand there is still about 5mm left inwards so a 60mm radiator could possibly fit. Something like a RX360 would probably fit much better since its 130mm wide. Still need to find a suitable way of fastening as for now I just stuck a random thumbscrew and a screw to hold it in place. Only downside is, since it is pretty wide I have to remove the front case cover and then the drive bay cover in order to remove it. I might replace it with a RX360 but I am happy with it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


I was pondering doing something like this at one point but decided it was too much of a hassle







. Hope it works out for you










I'm curious to see if you have any issues with hot air getting trapped in there between the midplate and the rad.


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> Is that a slim (30mm) rad on top? do you think a 30/45mm rad with normal 25mm fans would fit well on the top without the extended cover??
> Beastly wc setup with 2x360+1x240 in an s5 !!!


I have never used a regular top, even my S3 had an extended top. That said, I have seen people do a XT45 P/P in a S3 before and since they're both the same height it should work. Also, that is a 280 up front.









EDIT: It was subyman's build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I was pondering doing something like this at one point but decided it was too much of a hassle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it works out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see if you have any issues with hot air getting trapped in there between the midplate and the rad.


I actually did something similar with my S3 a while back (with a 240 that is), there wasn't much air getting trapped in that one. However I was worried about it this time given that there is more area, but still a similar effect happened where the air basically went out the sides or middle cutout.


----------



## Kommz13

hehe my bad about the front rad are you gonna make a build log? looking for anything fresh regarding s5


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> hehe my bad about the front rad are you gonna make a build log? looking for anything fresh regarding s5


I have an S5 build log coming soon, just want to wait until the case is closer before I do!


----------



## DarthBaggins

My painting finger is itchy after buying some baking masking tape and paper


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> hehe my bad about the front rad are you gonna make a build log? looking for anything fresh regarding s5


Most likely not. Given my laziness and procrastination, I would probably update it once at the end.









I will be looking to see how yours turns out, guitarhero23.


----------



## FrancisJF

IT SHIPPED!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2391302/width/500/height/1000[/IMG][/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT SHIPPED!


congrats







So, xnine you guys are selling/producing ~400 cases per month? I order mine on Sept 01 2014 and was order 9803. Six months latter Francis is order 12100. Almost ready to pull the trigger on a S5....


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, xnine you guys are selling/producing ~400 cases per month? I order mine on Sept 01 2014 and was order 9803. Six months latter Francis is order 12100. Almost ready to pull the trigger on a S5....



And them make a build log so I can sub to it. and steal some ideas from it


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT SHIPPED!


Awesome, mine was ordered on the 7th so i hope it's shipped in the next few days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, xnine you guys are selling/producing ~400 cases per month? I order mine on Sept 01 2014 and was order 9803. Six months latter Francis is order 12100. Almost ready to pull the trigger on a S5....


I'm guessing not all orders are cases, there's accessories and apparel


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Awesome, mine was ordered on the 7th so i hope it's shipped in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing not all orders are cases, there's accessories and apparel


true. But I suspect most of the orders are cases since people tend to order accessories along with the case. In any case don't spoil my fishing I was trying to get the facts or at least a ballpark number from xnine


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Awesome, mine was ordered on the 7th so i hope it's shipped in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing not all orders are cases, there's accessories and apparel


Yeah accessories and spare parts tend to ship faster


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommz13*
> 
> Is that a slim (30mm) rad on top? do you think a 30/45mm rad with normal 25mm fans would fit well on the top without the extended cover??
> Beastly wc setup with 2x360+1x240 in an s5 !!!


that is some fans on top,

up top you can fit a 60-80mm rad np with one set of fans with the extended top you can do push pull

iirc i have a 80mm on top 60mm in front and 30m in hdd section ( if i am wrong which i dont think i am i only have a 45 mm in front )


----------



## Panther Al

12 Hours.... and my S8 will be in my grubby hands.


----------



## X-Nine

Exact numbers aren't ever given for how much we sell a month. There's apparel, accessories, replacement parts, add ons.

Plus orders from 3rd party retailers. So, my official word: there are no official numbers.


----------



## Mega Man

heres my offical numbers

case labs sells .597327832783279832983298 cases per mouear ... yes that is a real thing~ dang lab chimps makes it so hard !~


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Exact numbers aren't ever given for how much we sell a month. There's apparel, accessories, replacement parts, add ons.
> 
> Plus orders from 3rd party retailers. So, my official word: there are no official numbers.


Sorry mate, was just my curiosity itching. Hope no harm done.


----------



## Wiz766

Here is my S3 air only build. Pretty much done other than the need to wire manange the inside. Was shocked the case was shipped pre built. Another A+ product from Caselabs


EDIT:
Here is my OCN review of this case:
http://www.overclock.net/products/caselabs-mercury-s3/reviews/7089


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Exact numbers aren't ever given for how much we sell a month. There's apparel, accessories, replacement parts, add ons.
> 
> Plus orders from 3rd party retailers. So, my official word: there are no official numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, was just my curiosity itching. Hope no harm done.
Click to expand...

Course not! Curiosity is never a bad thing... Unless you're in Thailand... Don't be curious there. Bad things can happen.

I'm curious to see how well the Nova line does. Seems to have a rather large amount of interest.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Course not! Curiosity is never a bad thing... Unless you're in Thailand... Don't be curious there. Bad things can happen.
> 
> I'm curious to see how well the Nova line does. Seems to have a rather large amount of interest.


Been there several times enjoying the female species and you do have to be careful but actually they go to their on bars so just dont go to rhese bars no matter how curious you are!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne




----------



## Mopar63

This is why I love Case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Air Pressure/Air Flow is over rated especially in a case like the S5.
> 
> I have 2 120mm fans in front as intakes feeding a little bit of fresh air over the mobo,heat sinks,1 120mm rear exhaust fan pulling hot air out,i also have the roof ventilated to let any hot air escape.A little bit of extra ventilation or air pressure is not going to make a difference that you will notice esp if your water cooled.Your at the mercy of the ambient temperature in your room already and IMO anything i can do to keep more dust out i will do it.
> 
> These are just my opinions though and how i do stuff after over 10 years of building,I have learned to become more minimalist over the years to get the job done and utilize less overkill where the returns are negligible.


I am curious about this and wonder your thoughts on the S3? I mean would dual 140 at the front be enough with the same basic setup you described? I am running it with an AiO and then my Vapor X video card.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Course not! Curiosity is never a bad thing... Unless you're in Thailand... Don't be curious there. Bad things can happen.
> 
> I'm curious to see how well the Nova line does. Seems to have a rather large amount of interest.


Tell me about it, I have $400 of case accessories in my cart and mostly waiting to see if the Nova lineup comes out soon.


----------



## szeged

i got $700 in my cart atm, waiting to buy 4 titan x today then pay for the case labs cart then a $1800 cart on PPCS lol.

rip wallet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I heard your wallet scream rape from here, lol


----------



## VSG

I don't like how the cart empties itself after a few days though, I keep adding in new stuff each time I start from scratch


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't like how the cart empties itself after a few days though, I keep adding in new stuff each time I start from scratch


Try doing a wish list instead.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Try doing a wish list instead.


Good idea. I think I need to go ahead and place that order soon though, my build will progress finally once they get here. I will be going with the HPTX to XL-ATX conversion kits here.


----------



## Panther Al

Anyone have any idea how you attach the USB/Audio assembly to the front panel on the S8? The thing doesn't even come close to fitting.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how you attach the USB/Audio assembly to the front panel on the S8? The thing doesn't even come close to fitting.


Have you tried to turn it upside down (rotate 180 degrees)?


----------



## Panther Al

No dice: the bolts are centred on the mounting plate, the holes in the mount attached to the USB module is 3/8" away from the face of the USB port, and almost centred on the module.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> No dice: the bolts are centred on the mounting plate, the holes in the mount attached to the USB module is 3/8" away from the face of the USB port, and almost centred on the module.


have you mounted the support? something like this is fixed to the case. Then you slide in the usb/io module.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-assemblies-double-wide-magnum-and-merlin-pricing-varies/


----------



## Panther Al

Uses a different mounting plate:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-retrofit-kit-mercury-s8/

The screws are centred in that doublewide plate, but the screw holes in the USB assembly are centred on the module. If I could post pics at work, I would.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got $700 in my cart atm, waiting to buy 4 titan x today then pay for the case labs cart then a $1800 cart on PPCS lol.
> 
> rip wallet.


You must be working Hella OT


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Built a table for the SMA8... It's not getting any lighter. I need to complete the parts and whatnot so I don't have to lift this thing again









The Cautious One


----------



## Panther Al

Ah.. thanks to KC, it appears to have been a pebkac issue on my part: the USB module mounts to the front plate, then the power plate goes over that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built a table for the SMA8... It's not getting any lighter. *I need to complete the parts and whatnot so I don't have to lift this thing again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


haha, that's what I said about my M8..and I'm still adding hardware. Better build a crane or a lift


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol yeah not looking forward to ever having to lift my M8, glad it has wheels though


----------



## X-Nine

Just imagine the weight if they were made from plastic and steel... Each case would be at least twice as heavy, just for the case.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Here is my S3 air only build. Pretty much done other than the need to wire manange the inside. Was shocked the case was shipped pre built. Another A+ product from Caselabs
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here is my OCN review of this case:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/caselabs-mercury-s3/reviews/7089


This looks sick! Im considering doing a s3 air build for easy transport to lans


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> haha, that's what I said about my M8..and I'm still adding hardware. Better build a crane or a lift


Lmao. I could just imagine having 3 x 980s with csq blocks and backplates instead of the two I have planned. Wow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol yeah not looking forward to ever having to lift my M8, glad it has wheels though


Even if I added the wheels I bought I would still have to lift it up to put it on the table!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just imagine the weight if they were made from plastic and steel... Each case would be at least twice as heavy, just for the case.


I don't even... want to imagine that Lmao

The Cautious One


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol yeah not looking forward to ever having to lift my M8, glad it has wheels though


Cant decide if I really need a monsta 240 in addition to my 1 xt45 360 and monsta 360







life choices haha. Feel like having a 120mm of space on one end would be good for cable management and tubing routing instead of having 360s all around


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> This looks sick! Im considering doing a s3 air build for easy transport to lans


Thank you! I think you definitely should!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> This looks sick! Im considering doing a s3 air build for easy transport to lans


The S3 is an awesome air cool case. I use mine with dual 140 on the top and front all set to intake, the rear exhaust is like I high speed blower for air flow


----------



## Panther Al

Revenge of the Potato Phone... Better pics to come.



Finally can say I am an owner.


----------



## Sindre2104

Could do with some help with color matching my sleeving to my build!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Cant decide if I really need a monsta 240 in addition to my 1 xt45 360 and monsta 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life choices haha. Feel like having a 120mm of space on one end would be good for cable management and tubing routing instead of having 360s all around


I know I'll end up with 3 360's in mine and have a lonely pair of 240's, one of which I might set up top with the other Black Ice Xtreme. Other than this case has more than enough room for cable organisation even when full.


----------



## NE0XY

Ordered two pedestals and whatnots for my SMA8 =) Along with some extra rads, fans, aquaero and also Two FrozenQ Liquid Fusion X4 Resvoirs =)


----------



## VSG

Well I couldn't wait much longer for the Nova series to come out, so I placed the order. I suppose I now have enough parts for any configuration of the TX10 I want to do, now I just have to make sure I keep the case forever lol.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know I'll end up with 3 360's in mine and have a lonely pair of 240's, one of which I might set up top with the other Black Ice Xtreme. Other than this case has more than enough room for cable organisation even when full.


Curious if your going to run one or two pumps for this set up? I have currently 2 Alphacool rads but I may get a 60mm thick 360 before im finished. I have a friend that is cutting me a killer deal on a monsta 240 ~ saving something like 50$ over a new priced one.


----------



## Deeptek

Question for you guys.

I got an M8.

I am using 12/10mm OD acrylic tubing in my main chamber. I am going to be installing passthrough fittings.. What size soft tubing should I use on the PSU side? Should it be the equivalent size of the 12/10mm hard tube?

Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Question for you guys.
> 
> I got an M8.
> 
> I am using 12/10mm OD acrylic tubing in my main chamber. I am going to be installing passthrough fittings.. What size soft tubing should I use on the PSU side? Should it be the equivalent size of the 12/10mm hard tube?
> 
> Thanks


Not a bad idea. The inner diameter is what you really want to focus on. It won't hurt if it's larger, as most of those pass through fittings have a smaller ID inside them anyway.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not a bad idea. The inner diameter is what you really want to focus on. It won't hurt if it's larger, as most of those pass through fittings have a smaller ID inside them anyway.


Thanks X, do you have a size to recommend for the soft tubing?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Thanks X, do you have a size to recommend for the soft tubing?


I'm not X but I'll tell you what mine is, FWIW.

I'm using 12/10 acrylic main and 7/16" I.D. / 5/8" O.D. soft tubing in the bottom. It is fairly flexible and doesn't take up a lot of space. I haven't had any problems yet. (Unless you count a leaking elbow fitting.







)


----------



## X-Nine

Probably something like 3/8 ID-1/2 OD or 1/2 ID would be pretty close to the size. 10mm ID equates to about .4 of an inch. I just wouldn't go with a huge OD as It'll just look funny.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably something like 3/8 ID-1/2 OD or 1/2 ID would be pretty close to the size. 10mm ID equates to about .4 of an inch. I just wouldn't go with a huge OD as It'll just look funny.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sounds exactly like what I'm doing, since the pedestal will be easier to plumb in soft tubing, but I'm using 3/8 id acrylic so I can match it with 3/8 id soft


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably something like 3/8 ID-1/2 OD or 1/2 ID would be pretty close to the size. 10mm ID equates to about .4 of an inch. *I just wouldn't go with a huge OD as It'll just look funny.*


This all day.

(I use 3/8" x 1/2" OD every time I need soft tubing)

The Cautious ONe


----------



## DarthBaggins

To me 3/8-1/2 is a good size for everything I've been running


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> To me 3/8-1/2 is a good size for everything I've been running


I actually did a lot of reading around and research on benefits of going a bigger tube size to see if flow would increase or decrease accordingly... The 3/8" x 1/2" OD was perfect for having the right amount of fluid and not having a huge tube Diameter that actually does nothing of a benefit.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Mega Man

Speak for yourself. 4x mcp35x =large tubing. But then most don't run quadfire either


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Speak for yourself. 4x mcp35x =large tubing. But then most don't run quadfire either


I understand how you feel. If you don't agree could you provide something stating otherwise? I would be interested to see if a larger tubing would have a positive effect.

The Cautious One

Then again, Running 4 {mcp35x pumps) in unison?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Speak for yourself. 4x mcp35x =large tubing. But then most don't run quadfire either


Point is, that blocks and pump tops, do not have large openings on them. They are actually rather small (I believe 10mm ID). So going with large tubing and fittings does nothing more than cause restriction and cause more space for liquid to be stored. There's no benefit to going with large tubing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Point is, that blocks and pump tops, do not have large openings on them. They are actually rather small (I believe 10mm ID). So going with large tubing and fittings does nothing more than cause restriction and cause more space for liquid to be stored. *There's no benefit to going with large tubing*.


Thank you. And I didn't think so.

An existing thread discussing almost the same thing.

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Speak for yourself. 4x mcp35x =large tubing. But then most don't run quadfire either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, that blocks and pump tops, do not have large openings on them. They are actually rather small (I believe 10mm ID). *So going with large tubing and fittings does nothing more than cause restriction* and cause more space for liquid to be stored. There's no benefit to going with large tubing.
Click to expand...

Larger ID can't possibly increase restriction over a smaller ID.

The smaller diameter of a fitting is very short increment, compared to the overall length of your tubing.

You can reduce a diameter for a short distance and flow will accelerate while in the reduced diameter region . . once it passes the reduced dia. region, it recovers its original velocity.

Suggesting that because the inside diameter of a fitting is only 10mm, that the overall restriction wouldn't be any different, whether all the rest of the tubing is 10 mm or 13mm is just not how things work.

Just exactly how much penalty you pay for having several feet of 3/8" ID tubing versus 7/16" or 1/2", all else being equal, is something for the guy with the test station and instruments to answer. . . . The higher the flow rate, the greater the penalty is going to be.

Keep in mind also, that barbs for 3/8" tubing are also smaller inside dia thru the barb part than barbs for 1/2" tubing, where the fitting can be about 10mm all the way thru.

Personally, if I was going to use 10mm acrylic up top and soft tubing below, I'd use 7/16" tubing for its flexibility over 1/2" barbs for the extra security and least restriction.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

I disagree. You have a large amount of fluid than what the block/pump/reservoir bore can handle, which may cause acceleration at a point, but may also cause a bit of restriction (try dumping a glass of water into a shot glass, or emptying a full sink, why does it not all flush immediately?) Furthermore, I believe this would also cause undulation throughout the system. Not that it really matters that much in small, closed systems like this, unless you were going for a show build with fancy liquid like Chameleon or Aurora, or if you were still using those old Aquacomputer tubemeters which could actually be used to make the pump run faster or slower depending on the undulation in the reservoir.


----------



## szeged

who wants to trade a fully furnished s8 + pedestal + accessories for a titan x, i might have accidentally ordered 8 instead of 4 lol. ill find out at 5:30 if nvidia can cancel 4 of the cards for me.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who wants to trade a fully furnished s8 + pedestal + accessories for a titan x*, i might have accidentally ordered 8 instead of 4 lol*. ill find out at 5:30 if nvidia can cancel 4 of the cards for me.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who wants to trade a fully furnished s8 + pedestal + accessories for a titan x, i might have accidentally ordered 8 instead of 4 lol. ill find out at 5:30 if nvidia can cancel 4 of the cards for me.


I have an S8, but... Dunno of I want to part with it (never been built in yet, just sitting in my closet). Then again... A Titan X is pretty sexy...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I have an S8, but... Dunno of I want to part with it (never been built in yet, just sitting in my closet). Then again... A Titan X is pretty sexy...


nvidia rep said at this point its a 50/50 chance that my order cancellation request will go through or not because they sent the shipping info out right away so ill either end up with 4 expensive paper weights till i can return them or sell them, or nvidia will pull through and help me out lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Well... Wish I had 8K sitting around I could order Titans with... Lol. Good luck. I just hope they'll be put to good use. As in, I hope to see 3 4k monitors on your desk too!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well... Wish I had 8K sitting around I could order Titans with... Lol. Good luck. I just hope they'll be put to good use. As in, *I hope to see 3 4k monitors on your desk too*!


http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3201PH-Monitor-32-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00O1B5M9I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1426257409&sr=8-6&keywords=4k+ips+monitor

x3 next week


----------



## X-Nine

So... You want to adopt me right? I could be your 33 year old son!


----------



## szeged

only if you bring that s8 with you


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who wants to trade a fully furnished s8 + pedestal + accessories for a titan x, i might have accidentally ordered 8 instead of 4 lol. ill find out at 5:30 if nvidia can cancel 4 of the cards for me.


You want the S8 case that was used for my Hurrikaine build?


----------



## szeged

paint it black first


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> paint it black first












Seriously if you happen to not be able to return the extra Titan X....shoot me a PM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*


btw i loved your s8 build, i may or may not end up stealing an idea or two from it







i need to make a custom bracket for the EK d5 top i think for the way i want to set up my pump + res, i dont think any of the ones you guys sell will work for what i want to do


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> btw i loved your s8 build, i may or may not end up stealing an idea or two from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to make a custom bracket for the EK d5 top i think for the way i want to set up my pump + res, i dont think any of the ones you guys sell will work for what i want to do


Feel free to use any ideas you want


----------



## Kimir

If you do get the 8 Titan X, at least you can bin them and keep the 4 best before selling the others ahah.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you do get the 8 Titan X, at least you can bin them and keep the 4 best before selling the others ahah.


If I end up buying some of his extra ones...i want them sealed


----------



## szeged

i only plan on opening 4 and either returning or selling the extras if i do actually end up with extras







2 hours 11 minutes until i find out how many i end up with lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who wants to trade a fully furnished s8 + pedestal + accessories for a titan x, i might have accidentally ordered 8 instead of 4 lol. ill find out at 5:30 if nvidia can cancel 4 of the cards for me.


It says on there that the limit is 2 per order, did you click submit 4x?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> It says on there that the limit is 2 per order, did you click submit 4x?


i placed seperate orders for 2 cards each order. Paid out the wazoo on shipping but it seemed worth it at the time


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i placed seperate orders for 2 cards each order. Paid out the wazoo on shipping but it seemed worth it at the time


Nice, grats

sigh I'm about to jump out of the EVGA fan wagon, they always have the latest on their website for products that I can sign up for "autonotify" much like the titan x. If NVidia made ones with waterblocks I would have jumped that wagon already I think.


----------



## Killa Cam

That's a generous trade, but I love my s8 way too much. Hopefully one of your orders gets cancelled so you can get an s8 yourself.
........

So I got two extra flex bay slots available in my s8 pedestal. So far I'm just using one slot for my fan controller, any ideas of what I should do to occupy the other two?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> That's a generous trade, but I love my s8 way too much. Hopefully one of your orders gets cancelled so you can get an s8 yourself.
> ........
> 
> So I got two extra flex bay slots available in my s8 pedestal. So far I'm just using one slot for my fan controller, any ideas of what I should do to occupy the other two?


Flow meter display perhaps ?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Flow meter display perhaps ?


I have th eother one where I'm going to attach it to my loop.


----------



## Georgey123

Ordered an S8 a week ago, trying not to think about it. My SM8 is crying in the corner now. The S8 has some unreal radiator capacity, goes to show how much thought the caselabs lads put into it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably something like 3/8 ID-1/2 OD or 1/2 ID would be pretty close to the size. 10mm ID equates to about .4 of an inch. I just wouldn't go with a huge OD as It'll just look funny.


I actually like the fat tubes, but that's just personal preference. I use 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD tubing on my S3.


----------



## Sindre2104

More a fan of tubing that have an equal OD as the fittings, s there is no ledge from the tube to the rest of the fitting ^^
Also my build is nearing completion









http://imgur.com/NJQzrnr


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably something like 3/8 ID-1/2 OD or 1/2 ID would be pretty close to the size. 10mm ID equates to about .4 of an inch. I just wouldn't go with a huge OD as It'll just look funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the fat tubes, but that's just personal preference. I use 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD tubing on my
Click to expand...

That's the size I typically go with for soft tubing on ATX builds, but for smaller MB's go with smaller tubing. I've recently done a couple builds with 12/10mm hard line running for mitx and it looks stellar.

Like I said though, it's all personal preference. If you like what's in your build, that's all that matters at the end of the day. I'm by no means trying to tell anyone what they have to use, just suggestions. I hope it wasn't taken that way. Eek.png


----------



## dubldwn

Build log up!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1543901/build-log-dubldwn-s-bad-moon-completed-final-photos

Stop by and let me know what you think! Constructive criticism is always helpful!


----------



## SortOfGrim

I like the clean look. The fan/rad mount looks surprisingly good, I might steal that


----------



## Panther Al

I was thinking the same thing: It does dress up the fan really nicely.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing: It does dress up the fan really nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I like the clean look. The fan/rad mount looks surprisingly good, I might steal that


Thanks...a clean look is definitely what I was going for... and yeah steal the idea...I did!


----------



## FrancisJF

Finally my S5 has arrived.


----------



## szeged

dear caselabs, i forgot to add special instructions to my s8 order. Please add in extra love to the case when making it, thank you.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dear caselabs, i forgot to add special instructions to my s8 order. Please add in extra love to the case when making it, thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dear caselabs, i forgot to add special instructions to my s8 order. Please add in extra love to the case when making it, thank you.


Only if you send me your spare ( all 4 ) titan xs


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Only if you send me your spare ( all 4 ) titan xs


No no no I got dibs on 2 of them


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*


Hi akira749

Question for you I just bought a SMA8 in WHITE and I would like to spray paint some other parts in my build WHITE to match the case as much as I can. What is the best spray paint in WHITE to match out there?
Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hi akira749
> 
> Question for you I just bought a SMA8 in WHITE and I would like to spray paint some other parts in my build WHITE to match the case as much as I can. What is the best spray paint in WHITE to match out there?
> Thanks


This is what I used









Primer : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Primer Spray

Paint : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Matte Spray


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is what I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Primer Spray
> 
> Paint : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Matte Spray


Thanks so much


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is what I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Primer Spray
> 
> Paint : PAINTER'S TOUCH ULTRA COVER 2X Ultra Cover 2x Matte Spray


I hope my plasti-dip plan turns out alright, I want to preserve the original color of all the items I'm going to be painting white.

Plans so far, wish me luck.

Gryphon Armor Kit (White, blue accents and cover plates?)
EK Monarch Module (White, leave EK logo badge original color? White? White with Blue E?, paint pen blue writing?)
EK Supremacy Bracket (White)
Bitspower Stop Fitting (Blue)
Bitspower valve (Blue handle)
Radiators (White, blue letters Ex. XSPC, leave black grill)
Fans (White, light blue accents?)
PSU (White, replace sticker)
Pump (White)
EK-UNI Holder V2 (White)
Screws (All screws blue heads?)
HDD: (White, blue accents?) ←--Test on 1TB black
SSD: (White, blue logo and square)


----------



## lkramer

Does anyone know the Case Labs powder coat name and code for their black color?


----------



## kayan

Hey guys, so I've got a question while I await the arrival of my s8 (mostly patiently). I ordered a side mount 360mm, and when I asked about clearance I was told this in response, "The clearance from the inside of the S8 120.3 Side Radiator Mount to the Mid Chassis is roughly 117mm. However, depending on the radiator you use, there may be an clearance issue with the switch assembly on the inside of the front chassis. The opening for the switch assembly is roughly 50mm from the inside of the radiator mount."

I'm looking at purchasing a HW Labs Nemesis 360 GTX, and may like to go p/p, haven't decided yet, but will I have enough room? What about if I just go push? The switch assembly has me a little worried, do I need to go with a slim rad on the side?


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey guys, so I've got a question while I await the arrival of my s8 (mostly patiently). I ordered a side mount 360mm, and when I asked about clearance I was told this in response, "The clearance from the inside of the S8 120.3 Side Radiator Mount to the Mid Chassis is roughly 117mm. However, depending on the radiator you use, there may be an clearance issue with the switch assembly on the inside of the front chassis. The opening for the switch assembly is roughly 50mm from the inside of the radiator mount."
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a HW Labs Nemesis 360 GTX, and may like to go p/p, haven't decided yet, but will I have enough room? What about if I just go push? The switch assembly has me a little worried, do I need to go with a slim rad on the side?


If you put the ports of your radiator at the back of the compartment, you should be able to clear the switch. The GTX is a thick radiator so I would only do push since the pull fans would be at a few mm of the mid-divider if they fit at all.


----------



## the_cyberspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Does anyone know the Case Labs powder coat name and code for their black color?


I asked Kevin a long time ago:

T241-BK59 Black Texture Semi-Gloss

C031-WH120 White Texture Semi-Gloss


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_cyberspace*
> 
> I asked Kevin a long time ago:
> 
> T241-BK59 Black Texture Semi-Gloss
> 
> C031-WH120 White Texture Semi-Gloss


Thank you very much for this info.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's the size I typically go with for soft tubing on ATX builds, but for smaller MB's go with smaller tubing. I've recently done a couple builds with 12/10mm hard line running for mitx and it looks stellar.
> 
> Like I said though, it's all personal preference. If you like what's in your build, that's all that matters at the end of the day. I'm by no means trying to tell anyone what they have to use, just suggestions. I hope it wasn't taken that way. Eek.png


Not at all! I was just offering another perspective, since I don't see many people opt for the larger OD.


----------



## nyk20z3

Done with the front intakes now on to the drop in mount exhausts -


----------



## cyphon

loving the pedestal for my s5! frees up a ton of space in the main chassis


----------



## SortOfGrim

hopefully next month!


Spoiler: maybe if I'm lucky


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hopefully next month!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe if I'm lucky


Another one for your collection!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> loving the pedestal for my s5! frees up a ton of space in the main chassis


That reminds me I need to order the bushings and screws for my Flex bay drive mounts (kinda hard to mount my 2TB drives with just screws)


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That reminds me I need to order the bushings and screws for my Flex bay drive mounts (kinda hard to mount my 2TB drives with just screws)


that it is


----------



## batmanwcm

I've read somewhere that in new Nova line, only the X2M will have the same aluminum thickness (2.3mm) as the current cases. XNine, how thick will the aluminum be on the X2 & X5? I'm positive that 1 of these 3 will be my next case.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I've read somewhere that in new Nova line, only the X2M will have the same aluminum thickness (2.3mm) as the current cases. XNine, how thick will the aluminum be on the X2 & X5? I'm positive that 1 of these 3 will be my next case.


I haven't heard anything from Jim or Kevin stating that it will be any different stock to make the chassis/frame/panels. I wouldn't trust anything you read unless it comes from the horse's mouth, so to speak. Which, right now, isn't saying much, especially because the horse has a sinus infection and strep throat. I've been in bed since friday afternoon. Got antibiodics this morning that seem to be helping.


----------



## Sindre2104

Finished building!
Only final pictures left, still cant find the damn charger for my camera...

Here's a teaser of the setup











It looks ALOT better in real life tho


----------



## ssiperko

OK, I'm doing a S8 build I'll call "Nuthin Special"

Parts;
S8 with hi top, windows/vents doors/120.2 flex bay/both big and small MB mounting options/240 an 360 lower bay mounts.
EKWB XTX360 kit with a second XTX360 and a XTX240.
EVGA or Seasonic 1200 Platinum PS.
ID Cooling 1600rpm fans in green and white lighting.
Z97 EVGA Classified or Z97 ASUS Maximus Formula VII MB.
4790k @ 5.0
32GB G.SKills @ 2400 DDR3 10/11/11/27 1t
2x 1TB Samsung EVO840 SSD's RAID
2x 512GB WD Hybrid drives RAID
2TB WD Hybrid drive
ASUS BluRay/DVD/CD RW
2X EVGA GTX 980 Classified KingPins SLI

My kah-nuh-drum is color.

I was planning a EVGA system with green fluid/lighting but now I have this ASUS board and I'm torn. I pretty much hate red and my plan was to simply paint the spreaders on the ram Kawi Candy Lime (maybe even case parts at the same time) and have the case lighting in white green with green hose wire and cabling.

I have another box (750D) for the wife that has a 4770k @ up to 4.8/32GB 2133/H100i/2x 128GB ADATA ssd raid/1TB 7200 WD/600GB sata2 HD/250GB sata2/ASUS DVD/CD RW/a few fans and 2X ZOTAC 980 AMP Extreme SLI with the Seasonic running it. It's reallllllly quite which will make her happy.

I'm thinking I love the ASUS board but hate the red. The EVGA board is super solid for me and the wire routing is top notch + it will match my KPE's and the PS.

Maybe I'm frik'n nutz but I like the idea of a matched brand setup. Who knows, in sex months maybe I'll have a couple ASUS 395's and do a 180?









I guess after all the rambling maybe I should go with my gut .... or paint all the ugly red on the ASUS board green!









SS


----------



## Nichismo

gosh its been a while since ive posted anything so I just thought id go around and share the latest pics of my rig, ive actually finished both loops at this point, although when I took these pictures I still hadnt connected that last run down in the corner from the chassis divider to AX rad. Im going to finish filling them with DIW tonight and connect all my cables, and then if I want to make any changes to the loops i will. If not, ill fill in the mayhems dye a in a week or two.


----------



## Deeptek

Well the wait is over!

Ordered: Feb 4th
Received: March 25th

A build log will be happening soon!





Thanks CaseLabs for giving me the best chassis I have ever owned! I am in awe from the craftsmanship, attention to detail, and quality of materials that have been used here!!! Now I understand when people say it is worth the wait, and the money.. Shew..


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Well the wait is over!
> 
> Ordered: Feb 4th
> Received: March 25th
> 
> A build log will be happening soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CaseLabs for giving me the best chassis I have ever owned! I am in awe from the craftsmanship, attention to detail, and quality of materials that have been used here!!! Now I understand when people say it is worth the wait, and the money.. Shew..


I have the exact case starting its journey on the 2nd.







wow it really is beautiful.


----------



## Mega Man

*mugs ryanel. Takes his case.* ... can you take another pic of the case man *whistle*


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *mugs ryanel. Takes his case.* ... can you take another pic of the case man *whistle*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> I have the exact case starting its journey on the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow it really is beautiful.


Yea, its a beauty!


----------



## PCModderMike

That's sexy!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Well the wait is over!
> 
> Ordered: Feb 4th
> Received: March 25th
> 
> A build log will be happening soon!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CaseLabs for giving me the best chassis I have ever owned! I am in awe from the craftsmanship, attention to detail, and quality of materials that have been used here!!! Now I understand when people say it is worth the wait, and the money.. Shew..


Oooooh, is that gunmetal exterior black interior? Gorrgeous M8..... I might have to look into eventually putting the HTPC into such a case..


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've decided to enter MOTM thanks to the support from you guys. I'm making the final tweaks and I'll have some final photos up later on.

Head over to the link below and give me a vote when the polls open, it would mean so much to me








http://www.overclock.net/t/1546811/


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooooh, is that gunmetal exterior black interior? Gorrgeous M8..... I might have to look into eventually putting the HTPC into such a case..


Yessir. Gunmetal exterior. Black interior.


----------



## Panther Al

Well, everything is in from Case Labs, and I have the two Aquadrive's installed to test the clearances.

And, not too shabby I will admit. Of course, a lot depends on how much a RV-E Motherboard overhands the tray, but 45mm of clearance "should" be enough for a low profile 90 degree fitting and the needed cables/hoses.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, everything is in from Case Labs, and I have the two Aquadrive's installed to test the clearances.
> 
> And, not too shabby I will admit. Of course, a lot depends on how much a RV-E Motherboard overhands the tray, but 45mm of clearance "should" be enough for a low profile 90 degree fitting and the needed cables/hoses.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tight squeeze! Lookin good.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Goldeneye is complete











Spoiler: Final Photos






















http://www.overclock.net/t/1536425/


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Goldeneye is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Final Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536425/


Who can say no to Goldeneye?!? I like the touches you've done to the RAM


----------



## timepart

It might be a long shot but does anyone have pictures of tubing up a aquaero waterblock into an M8 or similar case?


----------



## Deeptek

Hey all.. For the bitspower pass through fittings what size drill bit do you use to make the hole? 5/8in?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Hey all.. For the bitspower pass through fittings what size drill bit do you use to make the hole? 5/8in?


20mm is the one I purchased

Here is a link for

The Cautious one


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 20mm is the one I purchased
> 
> Here is a link for
> 
> The Cautious one


Thanks brother


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Thanks brother


No Problem. Highly recommended by some around here. PIcked it up for 38$ on amazon. Figured it would work out perfect. @Gabrielzm I think drilled down to 20mm on his and it fit perfect for his Chessboard Build.

The Cautious One.

(Waiting on cash myself so I can purchase the passthroughs and other fittings to set tubes up)


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No Problem. Highly recommended by some around here. PIcked it up for 38$ on amazon. Figured it would work out perfect. @Gabrielzm I think drilled down to 20mm on his and it fit perfect for his Chessboard Build.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> (Waiting on cash myself so I can purchase the passthroughs and other fittings to set tubes up)


I just went to home depot and dropped $30 on the wrong one.. 1/2 is the biggest it goes.. dunno what I was thinking.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> I just went to home depot and dropped $30 on the wrong one.. 1/2 is the biggest it goes.. dunno what I was thinking.










+ Rep For Effort?

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep For Effort?
> 
> TCO


Well played, sir.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> I just went to home depot and dropped $30 on the wrong one.. 1/2 is the biggest it goes.. dunno what I was thinking.


go there and replace it. You need a 0.787 inches bit or at least a 25/32 bit in inches fractional.







Nice case by the way. Was about to order a full s5 in gunmetal but you got me thinking on gunmetal exterior and black interior.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Who can say no to Goldeneye?!? I like the touches you've done to the RAM


Thank you, they turned out really well in the end, the build has been a lot of fun and at times not a lot of sleep


----------



## SortOfGrim

Can I safely remove the case labs badge with a heat gun, without damaging the paint?


----------



## Sindre2104

Final pictures are up as i finally found the charger to my camera









Come take a look









http://www.overclock.net/t/1541295/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s3-watercooling-custom-sleeving/30#post_23720948

http://imgur.com/SQfUus4


----------



## X-Nine

Glad to see all the builds, new, in t progress and finished.


----------



## szeged

hurry up and finish my s8 so i can start building mine


----------



## FrancisJF

Ignore the cable mess, will be replaced by Ensourced when Silverstone is available on their site.




Size comparison between Caselabs SM5 and S5 w/pedestal.


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone know if a 420 rad with fit with some ghetto rigging aka velcro or sometihng inside an S8 where the HDD cage would normally go?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can I safely remove the case labs badge with a heat gun, without damaging the paint?


>.> why >.>

caselabs pride !~


----------



## guitarhero23

*3/20*
Hello Travis,

Your order has a processing time of 25-30 business days and is currently scheduled to ship on Friday, March 27th.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Best Regards,

*3/26*
Hello Travis,

Unfortunately there may be a delay associated with the processing time of your order. We have had a large increase in orders in a short period of time which has extended the current lead times. We will have your order shipped as close to the original scheduled shipping date as possible.

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your continued patience.

Best Regards,



Oh well! I'll wait a little longer. Here's to hoping for the free shirt we were talking about pages back for us delayed people







Just kidding...but I'd take one...


----------



## Deeptek

@guitarhero23 they sent mine out at 32 business days


----------



## Artah

That's why I started buying used ones lol. I have a pending S8 order with them but I have an S8/SM8/S3 two of which are used. The wait is really worth it though if you're into quality vs quantity I can tell you that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> >.> why >.>
> 
> Case Labs pride !~


Calm your bits, Mega! It will only be moved to a different location. So it's safe?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's why I started buying used ones lol. I have a pending S8 order with them but I have an S8/SM8/S3 two of which are used. The wait is really worth it though if you're into quality vs quantity I can tell you that.


Yeah best decision was getting my M8 used since it was a deal I couldn't refuse since it came w/ a ped, the standard vented top and the extended top


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can I safely remove the case labs badge with a heat gun, without damaging the paint?


Pretty sure they are put on with Various God Tears... I wouldn't try that.......









TCO


----------



## VSG

Mine just came off without any hesitation


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Mine just came off without any hesitation


Thats because they used some of your Tears.









TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

it's off..and on again. Little bit of heat did wonders. Reattached with the blood of a madman (me)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> it's off..and on again. Little bit of heat did wonders. Reattached with the blood of a madman (me)










So its glowing now... That what you're saying?

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

More questions!! lol

I am going to be drilling into the chassis today to run passthroughs onto the backside of the M8.

Any pointers for proper placement for the holes where the passthroughs will be going so everything lines up perfect?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> More questions!! lol
> 
> I am going to be drilling into the chassis today to run passthroughs onto the backside of the M8.
> 
> Any pointers for proper placement for the holes where the passthroughs will be going so everything lines up perfect?


Measure, measure, measure, and measure more. It's best to do a mock up of your hardware layout to ensure proper placement. Use green Frog tape to mark on the chassis. Use a drill punch to make a nice indent where you'll be drilling.


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> More questions!! lol
> 
> I am going to be drilling into the chassis today to run passthroughs onto the backside of the M8.
> 
> Any pointers for proper placement for the holes where the passthroughs will be going so everything lines up perfect?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Measure, measure, measure, and measure more. It's best to do a mock up of your hardware layout to ensure proper placement. Use green Frog tape to mark on the chassis. Use a drill punch to make a nice indent where you'll be drilling.


this all day. Use tape to measure the exact spot with all you hardware there already in a mock up of the loop. Drill in the center of the mark with a small drill bit. Then switch to the step bit and drill the hole. Keep the center of the step bit in the center of your mark and use any step along the way to correct any slight slide to one or other side so it keeps centered all the way.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> It might be a long shot but does anyone have pictures of tubing up a aquaero waterblock into an M8 or similar
> case?


It's been a while since I touched my M8 due to lack of time, but look here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353548/lightbox/post/19203769/id/1270310


----------



## Deeptek

Teaser -



Thanks to XNine and Gab's for the pass-through help!

Still gotta do some management on the other side. Then I gotta bite the bullet and get new sleeved cables, fans, and a few extra bits.

End photos in a few weeks once I get the cables.

I will also upload the photos I took of the process I went through that I will be posting in my build log for anyone who is interested.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Teaser -
> 
> Small buildlog and photoshoot coming once i get the camera from my buddy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to XNine and Gab's for the pass-through help!
> 
> Still gotta do some management on the other side. Then I gotta bite the bullet and get new sleeved cables, fans, and a few extra bits.


That looks awesome







can't wait for more pics


----------



## Wiz766

Just sold my S8....today was a sad day.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Why'd you go and do something like that?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Why'd you go and do something like that?


Well long story short is I will be moving a lot in the future (1-2 years) and down grading from SLI so I parted out my S8s build and just moved to one OP S3 itx build. Titan X


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok downsize yet upgrade


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> ok downsize yet upgrade


Sad to see it go because I loved that chassis so much but it went to a good home. It is now housing SLI original Titans and all sorts of water.


----------



## Nichismo

Almost done


----------



## kitg90

TH10A on the way!!! over a month of waiting so excited!


----------



## Mega Man

Woo another welcome


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## cyphon

I need a new ventilated cover for a 120.2 rad flex bay mount. I couldn't find it in the store, but perhaps I missed it, so I figured I'd ask.

.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I need a new ventilated cover for a 120.2 rad flex bay mount. I couldn't find it in the store, but perhaps I missed it, so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> .


http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/

I am not sure if they sell just the covers...maybe soon them an email for a special request, if I am reading that right?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Folks,

pulled the trigger on the S5. Soon will start the "grey matter" build log for it. Tomorrow the first pieces start to arrive (rads and fittings from ek).


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks,
> 
> pulled the trigger on the S5. Soon will start the "grey matter" build log for it. Tomorrow the first pieces start to arrive (rads and fittings from ek).


So you've decided to make us all look like total amateurs again, what Chessboard wasn't enough for you, Just kidding







Can't wait to see what you come up with this time


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> So you've decided to make us all look like total amateurs again, what Chessboard wasn't enough for you, Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with this time










Thks mate. I have plans for this one. Want to push the envelop even further that chessboard with a custom reservoir made for the S5. Let's see if I can pull this off. Will involve heavy modding since the case will have to be cut to install the reservoir, both frame and front.







The build and loop is already figured out in my head (until of course I got all pieces and the plan goes to the drain with the first contact with the enemy, which usually is the case







)


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-flex-bay-radiator-mount-6-bay/
> 
> I am not sure if they sell just the covers...maybe soon them an email for a special request, if I am reading that right?


Yeah. It looks like it


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ok Folks,
> 
> pulled the trigger on the S5. Soon will start the "grey matter" build log for it. Tomorrow the first pieces start to arrive (rads and fittings from ek).


Nice Gab! S3 here







love it! Following your profile, definitely link the build log in your signature when it's up!


----------



## Nichismo

man I first thought that my Samsung Galaxy S5 just had an amazing camera, but everytime I go to upload the pictures onto my computer, I end up realizing that it really just has an amazing display. Its a huge difference every time.....





gosh I really hate the yellowish tint that the lighting in my room gives.


----------



## guitarhero23

Does anyone have pictures of the DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter 120.2 in use?


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of the DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter 120.2 in use?


Absolutely, here's my front 240x in use. Gives you an idea. I'm definitely painting the borders over with plasti-dip this week when I convert my line to acrylic, just not into the black.


----------



## Kommz13

is it possible to put the demci filters from the inside of the case?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Absolutely, here's my front 240x in use. Gives you an idea. I'm definitely painting the borders over with plasti-dip this week when I convert my line to acrylic, just not into the black.


Are you able to put it on the other side of the front bay if you choose? That's what I would choose to do but question if it would fit or not with fans in there. Any idea on that?


----------



## Nichismo

yes you can put it on the inside, ive done that for my 240 radiator


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Are you able to put it on the other side of the front bay if you choose? That's what I would choose to do but question if it would fit or not with fans in there. Any idea on that?


Make sure you get the CaseLabs version, the regular one is slightly too big. performance-pcs has the correct one, I don't know what other vendors has it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-filter-for-caselabs-120-2-flex-bay.html


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Make sure you get the CaseLabs version, the regular one is slightly too big. performance-pcs has the correct one, I don't know what other vendors has it.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-filter-for-caselabs-120-2-flex-bay.html


That's actually the one I was looking at when I was searching, have you personally used it behind instead of in front? I mean if I order it and it doesn't work it's not that big of a deal as $12 won't kill me but I'm making a purchase from ppcs today or tomorrow so if I can I'll add it on.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> That's actually the one I was looking at when I was searching, have you personally used it behind instead of in front? I mean if I order it and it doesn't work it's not that big of a deal as $12 won't kill me but I'm making a purchase from ppcs today or tomorrow so if I can I'll add it on.


I'm using these filters on my SM8, S8 and S3 with flex bay covers ranging from 120mm to 360mm. The only draw back I saw is that when you peel off the sticker to stick in the inside of the flex bay cover some of the sticker is exposed in some of the holes and it may attract dust later but you can trim it I guess if that happens. Also, I was able to move the 120mm from one flex bay cover to another easily.

I actually didn't peel off the sticker on the SM8 or the S8 and flipped it around so that the white sticker paper don't show in front of the flex bay cover. It's not going to fall off because it fits snug in there and will be easier to remove later to clean from the top or bottom by sliding it out without disassembling my entire radiator mount setup.

I just ordered another 120mm and 240mm for another build, these things are the greatest for CaseLabs!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Artah

One thing they don't show on those filters is the 2nd thin layer with the sticker with magnet on it. It's on the perimeter and it's about half an inch wide all the way around the filter. You don't have to use it but the filter might slide down if you dont.


----------



## Mega Man

Or custom size then and oversize it


----------



## kayan

So, last Thursday I got an email saying that my case would be delayed at least a week, and it was supposed to ship the following day, and I was sad ?.

Today as I was eating dinner, before heading to job number 2, I got an email saying that it had shipped. I can't wait! First CL case due within a week. w00t


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok folks. Grey matter is on its way. Parts start to arrive and will be starting the build soon painting rads and fans. Here is the build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548802/grey-matter-caselabs-s5-with-a-look-of-s8#post_23735782

pictures of the first components out of the box soon


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Are you able to put it on the other side of the front bay if you choose? That's what I would choose to do but question if it would fit or not with fans in there. Any idea on that?


Hey Guitar.,

Honestly, it would be real squeeze if at all possible. The magnetic strip is a bit too wide, check it out below. If the company's cuts are consistent, possibly. Mine is maybe 1-2cm too wide, but height fits.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Guitar.,
> 
> Honestly, it would be real squeeze if at all possible. The magnetic strip is a bit too wide, check it out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, well I ordered it yesterday lol. I'll have to make it work somehow, I'll cut it or something. If I destroy it in the process, oh well. I'll update this thread when I attempt it and what the results were.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Oh, well I ordered it yesterday lol. I'll have to make it work somehow, I'll cut it or something. If I destroy it in the process, oh well. I'll update this thread when I attempt it and what the results were.


I know that Grimdoctor was able to do it, but he did have to cut it a bit to make it sit flush around the rivets I believe.

Here is a link to what he did - *LINK*


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I know that Grimdoctor was able to do it, but he did have to cut it a bit to make it sit flush around the rivets I believe.
> 
> Here is a link to what he did - *LINK*


Thanks!







I'll have to remember this.

I really feel like with the premium price we pay for these cases filters should be included.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Can I join this awesome club?













Question: The case came pre-assembled, everything's perfect but the window side door won't close and hold on properly, it just slips open.. What should I do to secure the door?

Build log coming soon with better pictures


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Oh, well I ordered it yesterday lol. I'll have to make it work somehow, I'll cut it or something. If I destroy it in the process, oh well. I'll update this thread when I attempt it and what the results were.


Yea, honestly... whip out a cutting board, and use an Exacto knife. It's a very soft strip to work with. I was considering the same thing, but wasn't too into the magnetic side showing. So I'm going to likely plasti-dip her a dark tone grey this week while I work on the loop.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to remember this.
> 
> I really feel like with the premium price we pay for these cases filters should be included.


I think if nothing else a filter option would be nice, but since these cases are the modding dream that may be why they don't have them so that we can do what suits us best ??


----------



## X-Nine

Filters have been an ongoing thing. They would require new machinery and tooling.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Can I join this awesome club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: The case came pre-assembled, everything's perfect but the window side door won't close and hold on properly, it just slips open.. What should I do to secure the door?
> 
> Build log coming soon with better pictures


The metal clips that secure the pegs are designed to be tightened or loosened. Take a flat head screw driver and press down gently in the center of the latches to make them "tighter," to loosen them, pry the latches upward.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The metal clips that secure the pegs are designed to be tightened or loosened. Take a flat head screw driver and press down gently in the center of the latches to make them "tighter," to loosen them, pry the latches upward.


Appreciate the help


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Can I join this awesome club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: The case came pre-assembled, everything's perfect but the window side door won't close and hold on properly, it just slips open.. What should I do to secure the door?
> 
> Build log coming soon with better pictures










Its Gunmetal and Gorgeous. Congrats Bubba!!

The Cautious ONe


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Gunmetal and Gorgeous. Congrats Bubba!!
> 
> The Cautious ONe


Yes it is







Thanks!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I was waiting for you to pop up with some caselabs pics of your own one day...









TCO


----------



## Panther Al

I love the case I have (The S8), but the only regret is that I didn't have it coated in Penny Chips (PMB6796 from Prismatic Powders)... might have to get the money together and get some extra parts and have them painted up.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Filters have been an ongoing thing. They would require new machinery and tooling.


Well like I said the option would be nice, however it's not really a deal breaker as these are such awesome cases and for those of us that want filters we can get them. Just keep building awesome cases


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I know that Grimdoctor was able to do it, but he did have to cut it a bit to make it sit flush around the rivets I believe.
> 
> Here is a link to what he did - *LINK*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to remember this.
> 
> I really feel like with the premium price we pay for these cases filters should be included.
Click to expand...

i wholeheartedly disagree. for me they would just be usesless junk ( and many others by most of the buildlogs i see ) that i would have to pay extra for, i would rather just do it this way, as it works for both people, i am not paying for useless junk and you can buy the filters YOU WANT *this is why it is not useless junk for you *

if you think you should be getting them included for the cost you pay now?
well i will have to tell you about a truth in buissness, the compnay NEVER pays for anything, the consumer always does,

not that this is a bad thing it is just life, but if you think you should get it free bad news for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Filters have been an ongoing thing. They would require new machinery and tooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said the option would be nice, however it's not really a deal breaker as these are such awesome cases and for those of us that want filters we can get them. Just keep building awesome cases
Click to expand...

i would be ok with this but why? you have companies that can make them relatively cheap for custom sizes now, so whats the difference?


----------



## jcde7ago

Anyone want to alleviate some of my stress?

I've heard nothing short of amazing things from CaseLabs...but my experience hasn't been as amazing so far.









Ordered my SMA8 on 2/16...ship date was supposed to be 3/27. I didn't hear anything from CaseLabs if it was going to be on time or not, so I reached out and sent an email...on 3/25. Was told by KC that my case was actually delayed until the middle part of this week, so basically, I would have had no idea what was going on up to the max number of business days/processing time had I not reached out. I figured, no worries, was ok with the delay...things happen, and i'm glad CaseLabs is getting a ton of business. KC told me I could purchase a shipping upgrade if I wanted...and since I really need to get the case this week before I travel over the weekend, I thought, fine...doled out the +$33 to upgrade to 2-day shipping. This has to help...right?!

So, I emailed KC again this morning...he told me around 9AM that my order was scheduled to ship today...I thought, awesome!! I've been waiting all day, and not only has my Order Status not changed (still "Awaiting fulfillment"), but FedEx Delivery Manager has nothing in the system about any orders headed to my address as of right now, 7pm...so nope, the case obviously didn't make it out.

Is this customary for CaseLabs shipments? I feel like between not being reached out to after they knew the case would miss the ship date and then paying to upgrade the shipping to offset a delay that was not my fault, and then being told the case was shipping today which obviously appears to not have happened...i'm none too pleased with the experience so far. I'm sure once I get the case i'll forget about these things quick, but when you're shelling out upwards of $700-800 for a case when it's all said and done after added accessories, upgraded shipping, etc....I thought the "experience" would be better.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Anyone want to alleviate some of my stress?
> 
> I've heard nothing short of amazing things from CaseLabs...but my experience hasn't been as amazing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my SMA8 on 2/16...ship date was supposed to be 3/27. I didn't hear anything from CaseLabs if it was going to be on time or not, so I reached out and sent an email...on 3/25. Was told by KC that my case was actually delayed until the middle part of this week, so basically, I would have had no idea what was going on up to the max number of business days/processing time had I not reached out. I figured, no worries, was ok with the delay...things happen, and i'm glad CaseLabs is getting a ton of business. KC told me I could purchase a shipping upgrade if I wanted...and since I really need to get the case this week before I travel over the weekend, I thought, fine...doled out the +$33 to upgrade to 2-day shipping. This has to help...right?!
> 
> So, I emailed KC again this morning...he told me around 9AM that my order was scheduled to ship today...I thought, awesome!! I've been waiting all day, and not only has my Order Status not changed (still "Awaiting fulfillment"), but FedEx Delivery Manager has nothing in the system about any orders headed to my address as of right now, 7pm...so nope, the case obviously didn't make it out.
> 
> Is this customary for CaseLabs shipments? I feel like between not being reached out to after they knew the case would miss the ship date and then paying to upgrade the shipping to offset a delay that was not my fault, and then being told the case was shipping today which obviously appears to not have happened...i'm none too pleased with the experience so far. I'm sure once I get the case i'll forget about these things quick, but when you're shelling out upwards of $700-800 for a case when it's all said and done after added accessories, upgraded shipping, etc....I thought the "experience" would be better.


They would have sent the email about it being delayed on the 26th had you not asked (for me I did).

I would bet your case did ship and it's a glitch on the website?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They would have sent the email about it being delayed on the 26th had you not asked (for me I did).
> 
> I would bet your case did ship and it's a glitch on the website?


Unless FedEx Delivery Manager is mistaken...highly doubtful the case shipped today. Even my XB270HUs from Acer appeared on Delivery Manager ~10 hours before Acer's product page updated the order status; as soon as a label is created with my address and entered into FedEx's system, or the item is scanned during pick up, Delivery Manager makes an almost instantaneous update.

Again, don't get me wrong, I have heard nothing but awesome things from CaseLabs, but the frustration is starting to set in...


----------



## Mega Man

it is the typical anxiousness when buying something like this, it sucks, but imo life happens, it isnt like this is in stock, they hand build to order ( as my understanding goes ) with the exception of some accessories

i know it sucks









just know they are spending extra time putting in extra love just for you into your case









then you will get it and.....









also it is a small business, i know some times they can stay massively late and still may ship today

either way sorry your are







have a beer







or other things if thats what you are into
















#crazy for the wait !~


----------



## X-Nine

You should contact KC again since you've been speaking with him. I've never once had accurate reporting from FedEx on shipments in the first 24 hours. I can't tell you how many times I thought something hasn't shipped yet when it did.

Unfortunately I don't have access to any of the systems at HQ since I live 3 states away, if I did, I'd be more than willing to look at it for you.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You should contact KC again since you've been speaking with him. I've never once had accurate reporting from FedEx on shipments in the first 24 hours. I can't tell you how many times I thought something hasn't shipped yet when it did.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have access to any of the systems at HQ since I live 3 states away, if I did, I'd be more than willing to look at it for you.


Cool, thanks!! No worries, i'll ping him again tomorrow...just anxiously awaiting the case and hoping for the best that it aligns with my schedule + ability to be there to receive it.


----------



## cyphon

Couldn't find my calipers, so I had to guesstimate.

Is it a 1" hole the grommets use? I'm thinking about putting in some wire pass-throughs, and it'd be nice to use the grommets for something


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I was waiting for you to pop up with some caselabs pics of your own one day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Well, my first ever post on the forums was on your SMA8 saying how beautiful it is








It was just a matter of time before I joined the CaseLabs club


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Well, my first ever post on the forums was on your SMA8 saying how beautiful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time before I joined the CaseLabs club


*Winks*, felt the exact same way last year. It feels like a privilege to own one of these cases.


----------



## VSG

Got my order in yesterday


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Cool, thanks!! No worries, i'll ping him again tomorrow...just anxiously awaiting the case and hoping for the best that it aligns with my schedule + ability to be there to receive it.


I had ordered and received over 50% of the parts needed for my Caselabs Build before the Case arrived 45days later. Keep communicating with them in Cali and it will put your mind at ease.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Well, my first ever post on the forums was on your SMA8 saying how beautiful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time before I joined the CaseLabs club


I still feel honored.







Can't wait to see this link for your log.

TCO


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

The build log is up


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> The build log is up










YES!! Lets see what you got Sir!!

TCO


----------



## kitg90

TH10A!! Arrived!!! Can't open the box till next week thou!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

nothing to see here











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> TH10A!! Arrived!!! Can't open the box till next week thou!!


o dear god that must be killing you !!!~


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o dear god that must be killing you !!!~


Yea it is! I won't be able to build in it for a couple of months thou! Waiting on PC Parts!

Thinking about transferring my current rig into the caselabs case thou as an interim because it just looks so dam good!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o dear god that must be killing you !!!~
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it is! I won't be able to build in it for a couple of months thou! Waiting on PC Parts!
> 
> Thinking about transferring my current rig into the caselabs case thou as an interim because it just looks so dam good!
Click to expand...

Just a friendly word of advice... open it before 30 days from time of shipment... Any damaged parts thanks to shipping will not be covered after that period (we insure every chassis with fedex for shipping damage, but there's a grace period).


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just a friendly word of advice... open it before 30 days from time of shipment... Any damaged parts thanks to shipping will not be covered after that period (we insure every chassis with fedex for shipping damage, but there's a grace period).


Thanks yea thats what I thought I'll definitely do it soon when I can get home!

Thanks!


----------



## kitg90

Guys is it supposed to be like this? My left door fits easily into the hinges and can slip right out but the right side door doesn't seem to go in at all?

Is this normal?

Thanks

EDIT:
Tried right door on the left side hinge won't slide in as well. Tried the left door on the right side hinge and slides in perfectly. Is there something wrong with my right door?

Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Hard for me to tell with those photos. Please email [email protected] If replacement hinges need to be shipped (or another part) then we'll make sure those get to you.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys is it supposed to be like this? My left door fits easily into the hinges and can slip right out but the right side door doesn't seem to go in at all?
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> Tried right door on the left side hinge won't slide in as well. Tried the left door on the right side hinge and slides in perfectly. Is there something wrong with my right door?
> 
> Thanks


I see what is going on. We recently changed our hinge supplier and it looks like the male hinges on the right side are the new style and the other hinges are of the old style. We separated out the old and the new, but it looks like we missed these. Our CS rep received your email and we will send our two of the old style male hinges for the right side. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I see what is going on. We recently changed our hinge supplier and it looks like the male hinges on the right side are the new style and the other hinges are of the old style. We separated out the old and the new, but it looks like we missed these. Our CS rep received your email and we will send our two of the old style male hinges for the right side. Sorry for the trouble.


Thanks KC for the quick response and shipment!

Other than that the case is looking awesome!


----------



## corysti

Well, I'm certainly not happy. I got the dreaded email and of course the day before it was suppose to ship. So far what kind of delay is this?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Well, I'm certainly not happy. I got the dreaded email and of course the day before it was suppose to ship. So far what kind of delay is this?


2 days probably


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Well, I'm certainly not happy. I got the dreaded email and of course the day before it was suppose to ship. So far what kind of delay is this?


I got the same email last Thursday, one day before it was supposed to ship, I was sad. This Monday I got one saying that it had shipped -- 2 days after I got the email, and 1 day(business) after it was supposed to ship.

For a... Due today! It is out for delivery now.

I digress, I hope yours ships soon!


----------



## kayan

And it's here!!

Sorry for double post.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Dear Caselabs, you gave me an unbreakable zip-tie and this happened

please give me a magical easy way to beat it like you guys always do

Edit: a knife did the job


----------



## AngryMarine

Okay, I seek wisdom from the CaseLabs builder demi-Gods. For my Red Dragon build I am doing a dual PSU setup but I would like the secondary PSU both controlled by the Mobo (since it provides all cooling system power) and separately controlled for cooling system functions.

Here's what I got. Please educate me if I am wrong before I shell out money to build this specific power control setup.

Selfish Red Dragon Banner:


Specific Wiring Diagrams (Isolated Dual PSU):


Safety Wiring Diagram; Dual PSU enabled by primary PSU or secondary PSU enabled by stand-alone:


Please slay my design as appropriate. Or validate as appropriate.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Okay, I seek wisdom from the CaseLabs builder demi-Gods. For my Red Dragon build I am doing a dual PSU setup but I would like the secondary PSU both controlled by the Mobo (since it provides all cooling system power) and separately controlled for cooling system functions.
> 
> Here's what I got. Please educate me if I am wrong before I shell out money to build this specific power control setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish Red Dragon Banner:
> 
> 
> Specific Wiring Diagrams (Isolated Dual PSU):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety Wiring Diagram; Dual PSU enabled by primary PSU or secondary PSU enabled by stand-alone:
> 
> 
> Please slay my design as appropriate. Or validate as appropriate.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


I did a lot of testing on this exact thing last year.
Starting around here - you find how I got from idea to working prototype.
Then streamlined further before implement into into the build.

Can you link where you got you info - interesting


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I did a lot of testing on this exact thing last year.
> Starting around here - you find how I got from idea to working prototype.
> Then streamlined further before implement into into the build.
> 
> Can you link where you got you info - interesting


I received an academic scholarship to the University of South Florida for Electrical Engineering and Computer Science (IT-Prog) back in the day. Now I'm just the simple Marine that specialized in offensive electronic warfare systems. The schematic and design is my concept based on my background with electrical systems. Originally I wanted to go with a simple diode system but the problem with that is it required a forward bias that will naturally modulate creating a hazardous condition for the secondary PSU. It would modulate between forward and no bias so a simple 4 pin electromagnetic relay seemed the most intelligent alternative than a diode/cap setup. Plus it's cheaper. ;-)

Edit: I have read your work on Salivate for a while; it was a major inspiration for Red Dragon and I hope my cable management does honor to your build. I loved the details you went into regarding the flow rate ambiguity between multiple manufacturers and their claimed accuracy. It is one of the primary reasons while I will not be putting a flow rate system in Red Dragon. I'd rather not deal with the concern of inaccurate meters.

-Joe


----------



## fast_fate

So, can I assume that my secondary PSU with relay confirms your plan is indeed doable








Reading it back just now - I see it could have been written better...but was well, a work in progress.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Okay, I seek wisdom from the CaseLabs builder demi-Gods. For my Red Dragon build I am doing a dual PSU setup but I would like the secondary PSU both controlled by the Mobo (since it provides all cooling system power) and separately controlled for cooling system functions.
> 
> Here's what I got. Please educate me if I am wrong before I shell out money to build this specific power control setup.
> 
> Selfish Red Dragon Banner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specific Wiring Diagrams (Isolated Dual PSU):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety Wiring Diagram; Dual PSU enabled by primary PSU or secondary PSU enabled by stand-alone:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please slay my design as appropriate. Or validate as appropriate.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


The mobo would have to carry twice the usual level of hold on current as usual with2 of the PSU's hold in circuits in parallel during normal operation, but the setup would work fine using the NO contacts of the relay.

What may be confusing is that calling the "power on" wire, which is always the lone green one in the 24 pin connector a 3.3V wire.

The one fly in the ointment, would be that if you turn the aux supply on manually, and then turn the system PSU on via the normal power switch, then you won't be able to turn either one off from the normal power switch until you remember to turn off the aux supply's rocker switch.

As somewhat of a work-around . . . . .

If you used a DPDT relay, then you could use the NC contacts of the other pole, in series with the rocker switch, so that it would be taken out of the circuit when the main PSU powered up.

That would let you power down the main PSU from the normal power switch with the rocker switch still on, but once the main PSU powered down, then the aux PSU would come back on as the rocker switch was once again in its control circuit.

If you don't mind a bit more complexity, then you could use 2 pushbuttons, one momentary on, the other momentary off and a 5V coil DPDT relay and the 5V standby power from either PSU, like an across the line starter, so that you'd effectively have an on button and an off button for the aux PSU, and then use a DPDT 12V relay where you already have K1, whereby you have the connection you show on the NO contacts of one pole, and put the NC contacts of the other pole in series with the "off" button of the aux psu control.

That would give you exactly what you want, both PSU's turn on from the front panel power switch, both PSU's would turn off from the front panel switch, even if you had turned the aux psu on before powering from the front panel, and the pushbuttons would start and stop the aux psu without starting the main psu.
Darlene


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Okay, I seek wisdom from the CaseLabs builder demi-Gods. For my Red Dragon build I am doing a dual PSU setup but I would like the secondary PSU both controlled by the Mobo (since it provides all cooling system power) and separately controlled for cooling system functions.
> 
> Here's what I got. Please educate me if I am wrong before I shell out money to build this specific power control setup.
> 
> Selfish Red Dragon Banner:
> 
> 
> Specific Wiring Diagrams (Isolated Dual PSU):
> 
> 
> Safety Wiring Diagram; Dual PSU enabled by primary PSU or secondary PSU enabled by stand-alone:
> 
> 
> Please slay my design as appropriate. Or validate as appropriate.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Get one of these
http://www.performance-pcs.com/add2psu-power-supply-delay-adapter.html
Then you can set it to run after u shut down computer! Cool off water after running


----------



## jcde7ago

Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.

I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....

After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....

Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

That's sad to hear, i'm looking forward to seeing your build. Maybe the problem is just the motherboard tray and they can sort it out for you.

Did you measure the holes on the tray and on the case?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Almost like the MB tray is from a different model, a sm8 perhaps. Sorry to hear mate but I am sure you will get this fixed up by CL right away.


----------



## 1911Savage

Make sure you have the rear I/O panel assembled correctly to the motherboard tray. I seem to remember doing mine wrong the first time and had to re-do it. It's been a while and I can't remember exactly what I did wrong but it's a possibility.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Almost like the MB tray is from a different model, a sm8 perhaps. Sorry to hear mate but I am sure you will get this fixed up by CL right away.


Looks similar to my M8 mobo tray


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Almost like the MB tray is from a different model, a sm8 perhaps. Sorry to hear mate but I am sure you will get this fixed up by CL right away.


I'm thinking that's what it is, unless the entire chassis is just FUBAR.

For reference, here's what it looks like when the PCI backplate is DETACHED from the motherboard tray, but flush with the screw mounts of the chassis - you can clearly see there's more than a HALF-INCH of space in between where the top of the PCI backplate cutout is, and where the actual motherboard sits on the tray!!! I've got almost a full inch of the motherboard covered by the PCI backplate, and there's no way in heck this can be sanded/dremeled/modded to fit.




Either they completely messed up measurements on my case, or this is the wrong backplate/tray combo, in which case, the correct one has to be 100% fitting to the motherboard slider/grips, in the off chance that there is a "different" tray and PCI backplate combination. In any case, lots and lots of time + money wasted that i'm not going to get back...this case is basically rendered useless at this point. I don't know what else to say...I fired off an email to CaseLabs a few hours ago, no response. I'm beyond livid.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm thinking that's what it is, unless the entire chassis is just FUBAR.
> 
> For reference, here's what it looks like when the PCI backplate is DETACHED from the motherboard tray, but flush with the screw mounts of the chassis - you can clearly see there's more than a HALF-INCH of space in between where the top of the PCI backplate cutout is, and where the actual motherboard sits on the tray!!! I've got almost a full inch of the motherboard covered by the PCI backplate, and there's no way in heck this can be sanded/dremeled/modded to fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either they completely messed up measurements on my case, or this is the wrong backplate/tray combo, in which case, the correct one has to be 100% fitting to the motherboard slider/grips, in the off chance that there is a "different" tray and PCI backplate combination. In any case, lots and lots of time + money wasted that i'm not going to get back...this case is basically rendered useless at this point. I don't know what else to say...I fired off an email to CaseLabs a few hours ago, no response. I'm beyond livid.












I hope they didn't put a gunmetal tray with my white s5 arriving Tuesday. I'm sad for you man


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they didn't put a gunmetal tray with my white s5 arriving Tuesday. I'm sad for you man


Fingers crossed for you...yeah...when the case arrived today, it was like, "OMG GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST WEEKENDS EVERRRR!!!!"

3 hours later....

"*** ONE OF THE WORST @$#%$ WEEKENDS EVER ASADFLASAFDSGFREG."


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Fingers crossed for you...yeah...when the case arrived today, it was like, "OMG GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST WEEKENDS EVERRRR!!!!"
> 
> 3 hours later....
> 
> "*** ONE OF THE WORST @$#%$ WEEKENDS EVER ASADFLASAFDSGFREG."


i finally will have all my parts on tuesday whrn my case comes as my ppcs order with my gpu and lighting comes in on tuesdsy ad well just by chance. Once the case comes i csn build away! If its messed up ill be screwed! Haha


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm thinking that's what it is, unless the entire chassis is just FUBAR.
> 
> For reference, here's what it looks like when the PCI backplate is DETACHED from the motherboard tray, but flush with the screw mounts of the chassis - you can clearly see there's more than a HALF-INCH of space in between where the top of the PCI backplate cutout is, and where the actual motherboard sits on the tray!!! I've got almost a full inch of the motherboard covered by the PCI backplate, and there's no way in heck this can be sanded/dremeled/modded to fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either they completely messed up measurements on my case, or this is the wrong backplate/tray combo, in which case, the correct one has to be 100% fitting to the motherboard slider/grips, in the off chance that there is a "different" tray and PCI backplate combination. In any case, lots and lots of time + money wasted that i'm not going to get back...this case is basically rendered useless at this point. I don't know what else to say...I fired off an email to CaseLabs a few hours ago, no response. I'm beyond livid.


It's hard to tell from the pics but can I ask: does the motherboard tray, without the pci backplate attached, slide correctly into the grooved plastic inserts in the case? I guess that would help determine if it is the right motherboard tray.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> It's hard to tell from the pics but can I ask: does the motherboard tray, without the pci backplate attached, slide correctly into the grooved plastic inserts in the case? I guess that would help determine if it is the right motherboard tray.


Yes, the mobo tray by all accounts slides in easily and appears to fit correctly. If anything, it seems like it's the PCI backplate that's not the correct "fit" or "model" that matches up with the tray.

I'd feel a whole helluva lot better if CaseLabs emailed me back and just told me they're overnighting me a whole new *PCI backplate + mobo tray for the SMA8 specifically* and not just one part or the other out of pure speculation (honestly this shouldn't be too hard, I got the interior black and only the exterior in Gunmetal, so they wouldn't have to paint a new mobo tray + PCI backplate, as mine are already black all around).

We'll see....but yeah, 99.9% sure that it's the PCI backplate that's incorrect; there's really nowhere else for the mobo tray to go or fit in any differently than the position it's currently in at the moment, and like I said, fit seems good.


----------



## Gabrielzm

It is holiday mate, most likely that is the reason.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yes, the mobo tray by all accounts slides in easily and appears to fit correctly. If anything, it seems like it's the PCI backplate that's not the correct "fit" or "model" that matches up with the tray.
> 
> I'd feel a whole helluva lot better if CaseLabs emailed me back and just told me they're overnighting me a whole new *PCI backplate + mobo tray for the SMA8 specifically* and not just one part or the other out of pure speculation (honestly this shouldn't be too hard, I got the interior black and only the exterior in Gunmetal, so they wouldn't have to paint a new mobo tray + PCI backplate, as mine are already black all around).
> 
> We'll see....but yeah, 99.9% sure that it's the PCI backplate that's incorrect; there's really nowhere else for the mobo tray to go or fit in any differently than the position it's currently in at the moment, and like I said, fit seems good.


They accidentally gave you an X-Line MB tray?


----------



## 1911Savage

I know it's easy for us to tell you to be patient, that CaseLabs will make it right (and they will, I'm sure), but PLEASE don't take a Dremel and start cutting on it. You paid a LOT of money for that case and you deserve to have it the way you ordered it.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Anyone want to alleviate some of my stress?
> 
> I've heard nothing short of amazing things from CaseLabs...but my experience hasn't been as amazing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my SMA8 on 2/16...ship date was supposed to be 3/27. I didn't hear anything from CaseLabs if it was going to be on time or not, so I reached out and sent an email...on 3/25. Was told by KC that my case was actually delayed until the middle part of this week, so basically, I would have had no idea what was going on up to the max number of business days/processing time had I not reached out. I figured, no worries, was ok with the delay...things happen, and i'm glad CaseLabs is getting a ton of business. KC told me I could purchase a shipping upgrade if I wanted...and since I really need to get the case this week before I travel over the weekend, I thought, fine...doled out the +$33 to upgrade to 2-day shipping. This has to help...right?!
> 
> So, I emailed KC again this morning...he told me around 9AM that my order was scheduled to ship today...I thought, awesome!! I've been waiting all day, and not only has my Order Status not changed (still "Awaiting fulfillment"), but FedEx Delivery Manager has nothing in the system about any orders headed to my address as of right now, 7pm...so nope, the case obviously didn't make it out.
> 
> Is this customary for CaseLabs shipments? I feel like between not being reached out to after they knew the case would miss the ship date and then paying to upgrade the shipping to offset a delay that was not my fault, and then being told the case was shipping today which obviously appears to not have happened...i'm none too pleased with the experience so far. I'm sure once I get the case i'll forget about these things quick, but when you're shelling out upwards of $700-800 for a case when it's all said and done after added accessories, upgraded shipping, etc....I thought the "experience" would be better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Cool, thanks!! No worries, i'll ping him again tomorrow...just anxiously awaiting the case and hoping for the best that it aligns with my schedule + ability to be there to receive it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is the typical anxiousness when buying something like this, it sucks, but imo life happens, it isnt like this is in stock, they hand build to order ( as my understanding goes ) with the exception of some accessories
> 
> i know it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just know they are spending extra time putting in extra love just for you into your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you will get it and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it is a small business, i know some times they can stay massively late and still may ship today
> 
> either way sorry your are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or other things if thats what you are into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #crazy for the wait !~


Going back a few posts, I just had to chuckle a little bit...I mean...4 days ago you were anxious and pissed...and now...you are.. well..
you know.. now.. speechless..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I know it's easy for us to tell you to be patient, that CaseLabs will make it right (and they will, I'm sure), but PLEASE don't take a Dremel and start cutting on it. You paid a LOT of money for that case and you deserve to have it the way you ordered it.


Looking at how the PCI backplate aligns...no amount of Dremel'ing will make this work; it's not just the mobo i/o port that's misaligned, it's also all of the PCI-E ports. I couldn't make this thing work without pretty much completely destroying it; how could I trust myself to mount thousands of dollars worth of components on the thing after ghetto-rigging it? :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Going back a few posts, I just had to chuckle a little bit...I mean...4 days ago you were anxious and pissed...and now...you are.. well..
> you know.. now.. speechless..


LOL, yeah....ugh. Seriously, THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ONE OF THE BEST WEEKENDS EVER. I'M SUPPOSED TO BE LEAK TESTING MY BUILD RIGHT NOW, READY TO UNLEASH TRIPLE-TITAN X + 5960X + TRIPLE XB270HUs + SMA8 PC PORN ON THE WORLD, DAMMIT...COME ON, CASELABS, GET YOUR @#$#%$#^% TOGETHER!


----------



## Mega Man

#1stworldproblems


----------



## Killa Cam

I think it's crazy that waiting time for case has escalated over a month. I'm sorry caselabs fam, but this is getting ridiculous. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I totally sympathize with jcde7ago.

It's no secret that cl has gotten popular, but it still doesn't justify cases being this long to produce. I would understand 3-4 weeks tops, but anything more than that is just not right especially paying such a premium.

Yes, I know cl is a small business, but these waiting times have escalated for months since maybe last summer, and I have yet to see cl take any action.

I'm very concerned because I love my caselab cases and I am a huge supporter, but when I see people waiting this long and having quality control issues, it's a bit disheartening.

Just a humble suggestion, but would it be better to just stop new orders and focus on the copious of backorders until they get waiting times back to normal? Idk nothing about running a business, but I think it would benefit cl and potential customers who have great expectations because of the price tag. Just a thought.

Im not trying to criticize, but I am concerned. It just sucks that some people aren't getting the overjoyed experience I had with my caselab.


----------



## Mega Man

it does suck and i do sympathize with him ( i was just trying to get everyone to step back and laugh )
but sorry no matter who you are or how much you pay for it, mistakes happen as well.

i sympathize with both parties


----------



## Killa Cam

I wasn't directing anything at you mega man, just making a general statement. But since you are here, I just want to say thank you for always being active itt and welcoming to newcomers. You're a staple in the caselab fam, and I appreciate you. +rep


----------



## Mega Man

thanks, most people it seems think i am just an abrasive *rear end*


----------



## Artah

I think it's best that they work on all orders at the same time because if they have to change their powder coating production line for every single color change then it will slow them down by a massive amount. This is growing pains guys, everyone knows about it. I'd rather see them get more popular so that more people in the world enjoy the CaseLabs quality. It's risky to beef up production lines, finish all the backorders then you have expensive equipment sitting around and not so cool to lay off the extra help.

It's not their fault that their cases are now being used for $14,000 Supernovas in the UK or maybe it is because they definitely have this type of quality that I couldn't find for years. There is no way I will ever buy a case from another manufacturer now unless there is an unavoidable requirement. I have 3 case labs cases and waiting on a 4th one.

I don't know if you guys have seen this but it's an interesting read for supernovas with 8Pack making $14,000 made to order computers. http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2015/04/01/meet-the-supernova-an-insane-14000-gaming-pc/


----------



## Mega Man

you sure that is not an inwin copycat ?

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you sure that is not an inwin copycat ?
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


I'm 100% sure that was the cause of this mix up, they had an In Win part that they accidentally packed into a CaseLabs shipment







they need that part back so that they can proceed to copy In Win.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.
> 
> I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....
> 
> After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....
> 
> Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.


It looks to me from this sequence of pictures that you have the back end panel on upside down . . . . . effectively as if you were going to assemble it in reverse atx format . . .

OR . . . it's the rear panel for a reverse ATX config.

Notice the open screw holes towards the top and bottom that line up with where the mobo back panel should be, and the absence of the same screw positions on the left side where they should be.

I could be wrong, but from what can be seen in the pics, that appears to be the problem.

Can you assemble it properly if you reverse it . . . you didn't show the front panel, but check to see if it matches for a reverse ATX config too.

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It looks to me from this sequence of pictures that you have the back end panel on upside down . . . . . effectively as if you were going to assemble it in reverse atx format . . .
> 
> OR . . . it's the rear panel for a reverse ATX config.
> 
> Notice the open screw holes towards the top and bottom that line up with where the mobo back panel should be, and the absence of the same screw positions on the left side where they should be.
> 
> I could be wrong, but from what can be seen in the pics, that appears to be the problem.
> 
> Can you assemble it properly if you reverse it . . . you didn't show the front panel, but check to see if it matches for a reverse ATX config too.
> 
> Darlene


I have that same Sma8. But I am not sure I agree Diva. Where the fan Exhaust Hole is Is exactly where Mine is as well. I understand the idea bout the reverse ATX though.



(the Only picture I could find of the Rear CHassis)

The Cautious One


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It looks to me from this sequence of pictures that you have the back end panel on upside down . . . . . effectively as if you were going to assemble it in reverse atx format . . .
> 
> OR . . . it's the rear panel for a reverse ATX config.
> 
> Notice the open screw holes towards the top and bottom that line up with where the mobo back panel should be, and the absence of the same screw positions on the left side where they should be.
> 
> I could be wrong, but from what can be seen in the pics, that appears to be the problem.
> 
> Can you assemble it properly if you reverse it . . . you didn't show the front panel, but check to see if it matches for a reverse ATX config too.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I have that same Sma8. But I am not sure I agree Diva. Where the fan Exhaust Hole is Is exactly where Mine is as well. I understand the idea bout the reverse ATX though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the Only picture I could find of the Rear CHassis)
> 
> The Cautious One
Click to expand...

The exhaust fan is on the mobo tray back panel, and the same panel is used for both reverse and normal ATX configs, . . . . I'm talking about the main chassis back panel

Look at your pic, there's 2 flat head screws at the upper left corner area that screw the back panel to the mobo tray panel . . .



Now look at his pics, and the same screw holes are on the right, as though it was meant to attach to a mobo tray panel in reverse ATX format . . . . and there's no screw holes on the left where the mobo tray panel actually is:



And more importantly, there's no screws where yours are (upper left side) to attach the mobo tray in the normal ATX format.

Maybe he ordered a reverse and forgot that he did, or they sent a reverse back panel by mistake.

@TCO, Look at your front chassis panel and see if it's ambidextrous . . . . could you have assembled your case in reverse atx, with the same front panel?

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The exhaust fan is on the mobo tray back panel, and the same panel is used for both reverse and normal ATX configs, . . . . I'm talking about the main chassis back panel
> 
> Look at your pic, there's 2 flat head screws at the upper left corner area that screw the back panel to the mobo tray . . .
> 
> Now look at his pics, and the same screw holes are on the right, as though it was meant to attach to a mobo tray in reverse ATX format . . . .
> 
> And more importantly, there's no screws where yours are (upper left side) to attach the mobo tray in the normal ATX format.
> 
> Maybe he ordered a reverse and forgot that he did, or they sent a reverse back panel by mistake.
> 
> Darlene


Oh Snap. You are totally right. They are missing!!

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The exhaust fan is on the mobo tray back panel, and the same panel is used for both reverse and normal ATX configs, . . . . I'm talking about the main chassis back panel
> 
> Look at your pic, there's 2 flat head screws at the upper left corner area that screw the back panel to the mobo tray . . .
> 
> Now look at his pics, and the same screw holes are on the right, as though it was meant to attach to a mobo tray in reverse ATX format . . . .
> 
> And more importantly, there's no screws where yours are (upper left side) to attach the mobo tray in the normal ATX format.
> 
> Maybe he ordered a reverse and forgot that he did, or they sent a reverse back panel by mistake.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Snap. You are totally right. They are missing!!
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Another thing to note, is that his mounting of the midplate appears to be upside down compared to the pictures on the Caselabs site for the replacement chassis parts, as well as your own pic of your SMA8, indicating that it was intended to be a reverse atx midplate:

The picture isn't very good, so I could be wrong on this, but if I'm correct, then it's further evidence that maybe it's a reverse atx orientation that's been assembled backwards.

Regardless, the rear chassis panel is definitely for a reverse ATX orientation, and that's why it doesn't line up to the mobo tray and its rear panel properly as it's currently assembled.







Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.
> 
> I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....
> 
> After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....
> 
> Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.


I'm sorry for the frustration. I don't have access to the order system as I'm three states away from HQ. Could you please post a screenshot of your order and options that you chose?


----------



## AngryMarine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The mobo would have to carry twice the usual level of hold on current as usual with2 of the PSU's hold in circuits in parallel during normal operation, but the setup would work fine using the NO contacts of the relay.
> 
> What may be confusing is that calling the "power on" wire, which is always the lone green one in the 24 pin connector a 3.3V wire.
> 
> The one fly in the ointment, would be that if you turn the aux supply on manually, and then turn the system PSU on via the normal power switch, then you won't be able to turn either one off from the normal power switch until you remember to turn off the aux supply's rocker switch.
> 
> As somewhat of a work-around . . . . .
> 
> If you used a DPDT relay, then you could use the NC contacts of the other pole, in series with the rocker switch, so that it would be taken out of the circuit when the main PSU powered up.
> 
> That would let you power down the main PSU from the normal power switch with the rocker switch still on, but once the main PSU powered down, then the aux PSU would come back on as the rocker switch was once again in its control circuit.
> 
> If you don't mind a bit more complexity, then you could use 2 pushbuttons, one momentary on, the other momentary off and a 5V coil DPDT relay and the 5V standby power from either PSU, like an across the line starter, so that you'd effectively have an on button and an off button for the aux PSU, and then use a DPDT 12V relay where you already have K1, whereby you have the connection you show on the NO contacts of one pole, and put the NC contacts of the other pole in series with the "off" button of the aux psu control.
> 
> That would give you exactly what you want, both PSU's turn on from the front panel power switch, both PSU's would turn off from the front panel switch, even if you had turned the aux psu on before powering from the front panel, and the pushbuttons would start and stop the aux psu without starting the main psu.
> Darlene






Darlene, you are a goddess. Thanks for catching my stupidity. Teaches me to plan circuits when drinking! Totally right and I really appreciate the recommendations! I'm trying to break the current solutions that I know are out there can and come up with a completely new way to invent the wheel. ;-) fast_fate's incredible build showed me it was possible but I don't want to copy him since my needs diverge a bit from what other are looking to make. Reading my not... sober... post I don't even understand what I was thinking regarding the diode/caps! I have taken your recommendations strongly but offer this alternative idea for the scrutiny of the great members of the thread!



I think this may achieve my intent. It'll be up for testing soon since I finished building my modified switch plate (except touch up painting). I'm not used to working with thin aluminum so I made some mistakes. Learning the whole time and valuing my Dremel more and more each step.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.
> 
> I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....
> 
> After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....
> 
> Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.






Sorry to hear this for you. My case arrived badly bent in many different pieces but that was expected. Once I bent the pieces back (mostly) it went together easily (mostly). I'm sure caselabs will work with you in your time of need. If not they will work with your wallet. ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> #1stworldproblems


LOL THIS!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I think it's crazy that waiting time for case has escalated over a month. I'm sorry caselabs fam, but this is getting ridiculous. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I totally sympathize with jcde7ago.
> 
> It's no secret that cl has gotten popular, but it still doesn't justify cases being this long to produce. I would understand 3-4 weeks tops, but anything more than that is just not right especially paying such a premium.
> 
> Yes, I know cl is a small business, but these waiting times have escalated for months since maybe last summer, and I have yet to see cl take any action.
> 
> I'm very concerned because I love my caselab cases and I am a huge supporter, but when I see people waiting this long and having quality control issues, it's a bit disheartening.
> 
> Just a humble suggestion, but would it be better to just stop new orders and focus on the copious of backorders until they get waiting times back to normal? Idk nothing about running a business, but I think it would benefit cl and potential customers who have great expectations because of the price tag. Just a thought.
> 
> Im not trying to criticize, but I am concerned. It just sucks that some people aren't getting the overjoyed experience I had with my caselab.






I couldn't agree with Killa Cam more on this. Since they expect premium prices there's a premium service expected along with that price. Over 30 day wait period is not premium.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It looks to me from this sequence of pictures that you have the back end panel on upside down . . . . . effectively as if you were going to assemble it in reverse atx format . . .
> 
> OR . . . it's the rear panel for a reverse ATX config.
> 
> Notice the open screw holes towards the top and bottom that line up with where the mobo back panel should be, and the absence of the same screw positions on the left side where they should be.
> 
> I could be wrong, but from what can be seen in the pics, that appears to be the problem.
> 
> Can you assemble it properly if you reverse it . . . you didn't show the front panel, but check to see if it matches for a reverse ATX config too.
> 
> Darlene






I'm jumping on the Darlene bandwagon here and agreeing. I definitely looks like a reverse ATX situation may have occurred. I half expect another user to post the same problem with an SMA8 of the same color expecting their SMA8 to be reversed. ;-)

-Joe


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.
> 
> I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....
> 
> After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....
> 
> Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So sorry for all the trouble. IT Diva is correct, the rear section is for a reverse case. The mid-chassis is unfortunately also incorrect actually I can't tell if the mid is correct or not from the images. If the bend with all the holes is facing upwards it is correct. Please do not use a dremel. From what I can see it only seems to be the rear section which is incorrect. We are, as always, working this weekend and I will have a replacement rear chassis shipped out today with express shipping.

As for the delays....

We have been working long hours fulfilling case orders and figuring out ways to work more efficiently. Some changes have been made to the way we process case orders and things are looking much better though it does take sometime for things to take affect. We are actually getting close to bringing the processing times back down a step. Because of these delays we also held back the NOVA line until we feel confident with our shipping ETAs. Trust me when I say that bringing shipping ETAs down is my number one goal right now. We hate the fact that people have to wait this long and I won't rest until things are back to a more "normal" processing time.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The mobo would have to carry twice the usual level of hold on current as usual with2 of the PSU's hold in circuits in parallel during normal operation, but the setup would work fine using the NO contacts of the relay.
> 
> What may be confusing is that calling the "power on" wire, which is always the lone green one in the 24 pin connector a 3.3V wire.
> 
> The one fly in the ointment, would be that if you turn the aux supply on manually, and then turn the system PSU on via the normal power switch, then you won't be able to turn either one off from the normal power switch until you remember to turn off the aux supply's rocker switch.
> 
> As somewhat of a work-around . . . . .
> 
> If you used a DPDT relay, then you could use the NC contacts of the other pole, in series with the rocker switch, so that it would be taken out of the circuit when the main PSU powered up.
> 
> That would let you power down the main PSU from the normal power switch with the rocker switch still on, but once the main PSU powered down, then the aux PSU would come back on as the rocker switch was once again in its control circuit.
> 
> If you don't mind a bit more complexity, then you could use 2 pushbuttons, one momentary on, the other momentary off and a 5V coil DPDT relay and the 5V standby power from either PSU, like an across the line starter, so that you'd effectively have an on button and an off button for the aux PSU, and then use a DPDT 12V relay where you already have K1, whereby you have the connection you show on the NO contacts of one pole, and put the NC contacts of the other pole in series with the "off" button of the aux psu control.
> 
> That would give you exactly what you want, both PSU's turn on from the front panel power switch, both PSU's would turn off from the front panel switch, even if you had turned the aux psu on before powering from the front panel, and the pushbuttons would start and stop the aux psu without starting the main psu.
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene, you are a goddess. Thanks for catching my stupidity. Teaches me to plan circuits when drinking! Totally right and I really appreciate the recommendations! I'm trying to break the current solutions that I know are out there can and come up with a completely new way to invent the wheel. ;-) fast_fate's incredible build showed me it was possible but I don't want to copy him since my needs diverge a bit from what other are looking to make. Reading my not... sober... post I don't even understand what I was thinking regarding the diode/caps! I have taken your recommendations strongly but offer this alternative idea for the scrutiny of the great members of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may achieve my intent. It'll be up for testing soon since I finished building my modified switch plate (except touch up painting). I'm not used to working with thin aluminum so I made some mistakes. Learning the whole time and valuing my Dremel more and more each step.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my SMA8 today...after about 2 hours of putting it together, I got to basically the last part where I put the motherboard tray together....and well...the PCI/back over + chassis holes + motherboard tray are completely, utterly, awfully misaligned...like, it's badddd bad.
> 
> I thought I did something wrong, so broke the case down again, and put it together a second time, once again following all instructions to a "T." Same thing....
> 
> After about 3 hours of spending time with this SMA8, only to find out the QC was atrocious, and this after the case was delayed already...holy smokes. I really have no idea what to do anymore...guess I paid upgraded shipping for nothing, thinking I would be able to put my build together this weekend; but that's not going to be possible unless I actually have to sand down some parts, drill some holes + live without a removable motherboard tray for something I paid ~$700 for after all the accessories....
> 
> Shame on you, CaseLabs...and I was ready to bow down and sing your praises after every step of putting my case together was flawless. Turned out to be a horrendous waste of time...i'll be sending an email to CaseLabs shortly, but wanted to vent here...everyone seems to have had an amazing process from pre-to-post sales on OCN, but my experience from order to delivery has been nothing short of disappointing, and i'm usually really lenient when it comes to stuff like this. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this for you. My case arrived badly bent in many different pieces but that was expected. Once I bent the pieces back (mostly) it went together easily (mostly). I'm sure caselabs will work with you in your time of need. If not they will work with your wallet. ;-)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> #1stworldproblems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL THIS!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I think it's crazy that waiting time for case has escalated over a month. I'm sorry caselabs fam, but this is getting ridiculous. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I totally sympathize with jcde7ago.
> 
> It's no secret that cl has gotten popular, but it still doesn't justify cases being this long to produce. I would understand 3-4 weeks tops, but anything more than that is just not right especially paying such a premium.
> 
> Yes, I know cl is a small business, but these waiting times have escalated for months since maybe last summer, and I have yet to see cl take any action.
> 
> I'm very concerned because I love my caselab cases and I am a huge supporter, but when I see people waiting this long and having quality control issues, it's a bit disheartening.
> 
> Just a humble suggestion, but would it be better to just stop new orders and focus on the copious of backorders until they get waiting times back to normal? Idk nothing about running a business, but I think it would benefit cl and potential customers who have great expectations because of the price tag. Just a thought.
> 
> Im not trying to criticize, but I am concerned. It just sucks that some people aren't getting the overjoyed experience I had with my caselab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with Killa Cam more on this. Since they expect premium prices there's a premium service expected along with that price. Over 30 day wait period is not premium.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It looks to me from this sequence of pictures that you have the back end panel on upside down . . . . . effectively as if you were going to assemble it in reverse atx format . . .
> 
> OR . . . it's the rear panel for a reverse ATX config.
> 
> Notice the open screw holes towards the top and bottom that line up with where the mobo back panel should be, and the absence of the same screw positions on the left side where they should be.
> 
> I could be wrong, but from what can be seen in the pics, that appears to be the problem.
> 
> Can you assemble it properly if you reverse it . . . you didn't show the front panel, but check to see if it matches for a reverse ATX config too.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping on the Darlene bandwagon here and agreeing. I definitely looks like a reverse ATX situation may have occurred. I half expect another user to post the same problem with an SMA8 of the same color expecting their SMA8 to be reversed. ;-)
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...

Be sure to tie the Gnds of both PSUs together.

The easiest way to do that is with the relay connections:

Connect the coil to both +12V and gnd of the main PSU

Connect the gnd and pwr-on wires from the aux PSU to the relay contacts as you already show

Jumper the connection for the aux PSU gnd connection at the relay terminal to the relay's coil connection terminal from the main PSU gnd.
.

Darlene


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Be sure to tie the Gnds of both PSUs together.
> 
> The easiest way to do that is with the relay connections:
> 
> Connect the coil to both +12V and gnd of the main PSU
> 
> Connect the gnd and pwr-on wires from the aux PSU to the relay contacts as you already show
> 
> Jumper the connection for the aux PSU gnd connection at the relay to the coil connection from the main PSU gnd.
> .
> 
> Darlene


Yes! I'm sorry I forgot to mention I'm in japan. The grounds for both PSU's are an exterior wired connection that is linked and electrically/physically the same point. Sometimes I forget to mention those things. Both GNDs for both PSUs are electrically fed by the same ground at the wall/building ground in their power cords. These grounds should be applied actively regardless of the PSU state but....

The relay's common pin can provide an electrically parallel ground which I will utilize as you advise. This will ensure a proper ground path is maintained regardless of PSU condition. Great catch!!!!!









-Joe


----------



## corysti

Well even with the email It still shipped out in time. Can't wait until next weekend!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Well even with the email It still shipped out in time.


May it be the first of many! There may be a few more of you which receive the dreaded delay notice, but don't be surprised if your order ships on time even with the notice. While we are in this limbo period of shipping on time and late, we are sending the notice as a precaution only.


----------



## fast_fate

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Be sure to tie the Gnds of both PSUs together.
> 
> The easiest way to do that is with the relay connections:
> 
> Connect the coil to both +12V and gnd of the main PSU
> 
> Connect the gnd and pwr-on wires from the aux PSU to the relay contacts as you already show
> 
> Jumper the connection for the aux PSU gnd connection at the relay terminal to the relay's coil connection terminal from the main PSU gnd.
> .
> 
> Darlene


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Yes! I'm sorry I forgot to mention I'm in japan. The grounds for both PSU's are an exterior wired connection that is linked and electrically/physically the same point. Sometimes I forget to mention those things. Both GNDs for both PSUs are electrically fed by the same ground at the wall/building ground in their power cords. These grounds should be applied actively regardless of the PSU state but....
> 
> The relay's common pin can provide an electrically parallel ground which I will utilize as you advise. This will ensure a proper ground path is maintained regardless of PSU condition. Great catch!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe






It's obvious that you guys have the electronics know how...
but it seems like you're making it harder than it needs to be.
OR I totally missed some thing when making my Auxiliary PSU controller








which does the following with one relay and one switch

turns on Aux PSU when system is powered up
turns off the Aux PSU when system powers down.
Can keep Aux PSU on when system is shut down.
Can manually switch On & OFF Aux PSU when system is off
IF Aux PSU is manually switched off while system is off, Aux PSU will still turn on when system is powered up


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> So sorry for all the trouble. IT Diva is correct, the rear section is for a reverse case. The mid-chassis is unfortunately also incorrect actually I can't tell if the mid is correct or not from the images. If the bend with all the holes is facing upwards it is correct. Please do not use a dremel. From what I can see it only seems to be the rear section which is incorrect. We are, as always, working this weekend and I will have a replacement rear chassis shipped out today with express shipping.
> 
> As for the delays....
> 
> We have been working long hours fulfilling case orders and figuring out ways to work more efficiently. Some changes have been made to the way we process case orders and things are looking much better though it does take sometime for things to take affect. We are actually getting close to bringing the processing times back down a step. Because of these delays we also held back the NOVA line until we feel confident with our shipping ETAs. Trust me when I say that bringing shipping ETAs down is my number one goal right now. We hate the fact that people have to wait this long and I won't rest until things are back to a more "normal" processing time.


Hey Kevin,

Got your emails and responded to one of them...thank you so much for the support. Means a lot of me, especially on the weekend, that you guys are doing what you can to make things right. Thank you!!

Now, as for what's misaligned....my best description is that the motherboard tray appears to slide in correctly, and appears to fit correctly, but it is that rear section/PCI backplate cover that is supposed to fit in flush all the way, but does not.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by, "bend with all the holes is facing upward" description of the "mid-chassis..." if you mean the piece on the INSIDE of the case, where the HDD/SSD trays are mounted to on one side, then that *appears* to be correct. Everything was going pretty much as planned with the instructions while I was putting it together, until literally it came time for the mobo tray + PCI backplate combo to slide in...and that's where all hell broke loose.









Let me know, and I can either take a closer look for you or send more pictures. I also responded to your emails (woke up 20 minutes ago).

Thanks again, Kevin!!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Another thing to note, is that his mounting of the midplate appears to be upside down compared to the pictures on the Caselabs site for the replacement chassis parts, as well as your own pic of your SMA8, indicating that it was intended to be a reverse atx midplate:
> 
> The picture isn't very good, so I could be wrong on this, but if I'm correct, then it's further evidence that maybe it's a reverse atx orientation that's been assembled backwards.
> 
> *Regardless, the rear chassis panel is definitely for a reverse ATX orientation, and that's why it doesn't line up to the mobo tray and its rear panel properly as it's currently assembled.*
> Darlene


Yup, you were spot on! Kevin from CL was amazing in his response and customer service...they already have a replacement rear chassis panel on a FedEx truck that will end up on my doostep on Monday. Kudos to CaseLabs!









The motherboard tray, PCI backplate and midplate were all normal/"Standard" ATX, but the rear chassis panel was indeed for a "Reverse" ATX setup sent erroneously to me by CL...hopefully someone didn't end up with my standard one...









Here's the pic Kevin sent me, and it all makes sense now:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yup, you were spot on! Kevin from CL was amazing in his response and customer service...they already have a replacement rear chassis panel on a FedEx truck that will end up on my doostep on Monday. Kudos to CaseLabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard tray, PCI backplate and midplate were all normal/"Standard" ATX, but the rear chassis panel was indeed for a "Reverse" ATX setup sent erroneously to me by CL...hopefully someone didn't end up with my standard one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic Kevin sent me, and it all makes sense now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Good stuff. Just relax now.

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

When I decided it was time to add the second gpu in, the Swiftech Maelstrom dual pump couldn't handle the pressure or something (like something blocked the loop, flow was almost non-existing)
So I went with separate loops, not as fancy as some, but making due with what I got. And at l(e)ast it's working.
GPU is using acrylic, while CPU is using PETG..will see if it holds it's glory.
Ready for GTA5!


It's still in the early test phase, hence the towering upon the reservoirs.










edit: the tiny spacing between the flexbay covers is driving me a bit crazy. It's not that visible when I sit but still..


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> edit: the tiny spacing between the flexbay covers is driving me a bit crazy. It's not that visible when I sit but still..


Try putting some electrical take on the top and bottom of the two panels and see if that is enough to close the gap.


----------



## AngryMarine

Yes, it's pretty obvious in the pictures. That would annoy the crap out of me. Duct tape or replace the flex bays entirely with a window.









-Joe


----------



## kayan

And the case is here!!

[I




And assembled!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Try putting some electrical take on the top and bottom of the two panels and see if that is enough to close the gap.


could try that, thx 4 suggestion!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Yes, it's pretty obvious in the pictures. That would annoy the crap out of me. Duct tape or replace the flex bays entirely with a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe


yes, I have thought of the window..but I'm horrible at modding, so electric tape it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> And the case is here!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And assembled!


mm..gunmetal!


----------



## Mopar63

Another idea is to get a thin piece of rubber and have it between the two sections.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've already attached the electric tape! +rep to you, Mopar!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I've already attached the electric tape! +rep to you, Mopar!


So I am presuming it worked, awesome!


----------



## NJboneless

Would I be an idiot if I got a M8 and didnt do a custom watercooling loop? I wouldnt have the time for a custom loop, I would use a higher end AIO.....but I do like the case...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Would I be an idiot if I got a M8 and didnt do a custom watercooling loop? I wouldnt have the time for a custom loop, I would use a higher end AIO.....but I do like the case...


Just do it! Leave it on air







or AIO works. I use CL on air only.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Would I be an idiot if I got a M8 and didnt do a custom watercooling loop? I wouldnt have the time for a custom loop, I would use a higher end AIO.....but I do like the case...


Great water cooling cases make for insanely good air cooled cases, the same cannot be said in reverse, however.


----------



## kitg90

If you like the aesthetics buy it simple as that. As long as you're happy with the purchase. Another plus point if you ever do want to do a custom loop you don't need to worry about a new case.


----------



## AngryMarine

Honestly, a high end air cooler would be the way I go instead of a AIO water cooler. Put the savings into a great fan setup for an air build. I am curious though why such a large case ? A smaller and cheaper SM series would be just as good and won't look so.... Empty.

Go with what you want. Just by 2 cents.

-Joe


----------



## kitg90

Maybe he wants to put a little figurine inside. Jokes ha


----------



## SortOfGrim

or fill the empty spaces up with drives.. I bet you can fill it up with at least 32 drives


----------



## NE0XY

Received my package the other day and today when I unpacked there was some things missing in the order and some things I hadn't ordered =P
I'm not to bothered about it since I won't have time to start the rebuild for at least a month and don't have my frozenq reservoirs yet so it doesn't bother me.
I sent an email about it =)

I hope I don't realise something else is wrong when I start to build


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Great water cooling cases make for insanely good air cooled cases, the same cannot be said in reverse, however.


Truth. So if I fly to California in May do you guys give tours? I will be picking up my S8 psu bracket and switch plate in person. Would love to see the shop where my pride and joy was conceived.

-Joe


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Received my package the other day and today when I unpacked there was some things missing in the order and some things I hadn't ordered =P
> I'm not to bothered about it since I won't have time to start the rebuild for at least a month and don't have my frozenq reservoirs yet so it doesn't bother me.
> I sent an email about it =)
> 
> I hope I don't realise something else is wrong when I start to build


Build the case and check nothing is missing or any incorrect parts. I'm not building my rig so soon but built the case just in case and found I received some wrong parts. Just a heads up.


----------



## Levelog

I ran out of whiskey and caved. I only ordered my case a month ago, but I'm back in the thread. Can't have patience, must have hype.


----------



## Mega Man

Haha that made me laugh so hard, thank you


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I ran out of whiskey and caved. I only ordered my case a month ago, but I'm back in the thread. Can't have patience, must have hype.


----------



## timepart

Its coming its coming!
Gunmetal grey M8 with raised psu mount and 30 mm top.








I think the build will be called Project Dead Steel


----------



## kitg90

I have the case but can't build in it yet sad times!


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Received my package the other day and today when I unpacked there was some things missing in the order and some things I hadn't ordered =P
> I'm not to bothered about it since I won't have time to start the rebuild for at least a month and don't have my frozenq reservoirs yet so it doesn't bother me.
> I sent an email about it =)
> 
> I hope I don't realise something else is wrong when I start to build


I regret everything I said^^ I let my worry and lack of patience get to me, I should've "investigated" more before I started to think that something was wrong, I guess I was paranoid after seeing some getting wrong orders. I did get something extra though and there is some confusion regarding another thing but not as bad as I might've made it sound like.
Sorry


----------



## DRT-Maverick

A video of my computer build!~ The Earwig, SMA8 Caselabs Reverse ATX build.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Not to steal Earwigs thunder (Nor am I finished but a Video I put together of the spacing and fittings combo to route tubing to the rear of the case)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











TCO


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It's lookin' good TCO! Your lost fitting/parts struggle is very real and understandable btw! I spent 6 months assembling my build, and during that time I was running all around the house trying to figure out where I last set stuff. Haha!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's lookin' good TCO! Your lost fitting/parts struggle is very real and understandable btw! I spent 6 months assembling my build, and during that time I was running all around the house trying to figure out where I last set stuff. Haha!


Thanks Mav. It's quite the ordeal trying to find where you place everything Haha. I totally agree.

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Got my case today yay!

BUT

*Received an incorrect right door (got window+solid vs ordered window+vent)*




*Please tell me I'm going crazy and I'm just not understanding something but I think I got the side panels to a completely different pedestal?
They are too long!*




Sent an email to KC, I'm sure it'll get fixed. Was sad that like the first thing I saw when I opened the box was the wrong door option haha.


----------



## Panther Al

Don't stress:

CaseLabs has the best Customer Service out there. Had two errors with my order, one a fluke thing that could happen in any manufacture, and the other being the wrong Motherboard tray.

No hesitation, had new ones on the way the same day.

If only every other company was so goo.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Don't stress:
> 
> CaseLabs has the best Customer Service out there. Had two errors with my order, one a fluke thing that could happen in any manufacture, and the other being the wrong Motherboard tray.
> 
> No hesitation, had new ones on the way the same day.
> 
> If only every other company was so goo.


I'm not worried


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I'm not worried


It's all fun and games until I see parts that you guys post that was supposed to go with my case order









All joking aside, their customer service is top quality like their cases.


----------



## VSG

Sigh.. The XL-ATX motherboard trays I ordered for the TX10 have standoffs drilled in the wrong places. Sent off an email to CS with some pics. Aside from that, meet the XL-ATX TX10:










I noticed that the midplates on the motherboard divider section came in such that the cable management holes were close to the other set itself which makes little sense to me. It was an easy enough fix but I wonder why the way I have it here is not the default.


----------



## Mega Man

Can you explain what you mean please about the cable holes being too close


----------



## VSG

Oh, I just meant that the plate in there came such that the two sets of cable management holes were next to each other rather than how I have it there with one set near the motherboard tray and the other near the flexbays. No biggie that, just curious.


----------



## Mega Man

ah i understand now thanks !~

i am pretty sure that is how they normally come ? mine is like that.

i think caselabs is having growing pains :"/

it is sounding more and more like new people working there :x making minor mistakes


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not to steal Earwigs thunder (Nor am I finished but a Video I put together of the spacing and fittings combo to route tubing to the rear of the case)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Wow. I didn't know Johnny Knoxville was a pc enthusiast.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Maybe he wants to put a little figurine inside. Jokes ha


Or maybe a living room


----------



## LotusOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh, I just meant that the plate in there came such that the two sets of cable management holes were next to each other rather than how I have it there with one set near the motherboard tray and the other near the flexbays. No biggie that, just curious.


So you just flipped the midplates 180 degrees? Must have been a little assembly hiccup. Regarding drilled standoffs; don't they line up according the motherboard(s) layout at all?


----------



## VSG

Yes, just a flip around and no, the layout doesn't match unless I am overlooking something.


----------



## LotusOmega

That's really strange. I was just about to order the XL-ATX conversion kit myself a couple of weeks ago, but had to prioritize some family matters instead. Please share the feedback you get from CL regarding the motherboard standoff layout.


----------



## VSG

Of course, I am waiting to hear back from them. I will share what I get.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Wow. I didn't know Johnny Knoxville was a pc enthusiast.










So we Got a Comedian over here eh!!



One more because I can't help it. Super excited getting to this point in the build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Of course, I am waiting to hear back from them. I will share what I get.


Im anxious to know VSG.

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Need help as to not destroy my case....

The SSD/HDD portion of the S5 doesn't quite fit what I want it to fit so I might want to drill a square hole on the panel like so


How can I do this without destroying the finish of the case...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Don't be afraid to cut and modify your case. If worse comes to worst, then you always buy just that single panel, you don't have to replace the case. I've damaged a panel before and had a replacement sent.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Don't be afraid to cut and modify your case. If worse comes to worst, then you always buy just that single panel, you don't have to replace the case. I've damaged a panel before and had a replacement sent.


Well it's not just a panel, I'd be cutting through the whole mid chassis thing. That's a hug piece. Cut some things yesterday for something else and only got positive results from an air compressor dremel, but it burned the metal as I cut a little leaving black marks on the edges which would totally kill me if I used that on a white case.


----------



## timepart

Build log has been posted on my M8
















[Build Log] Project Dead Steel ~~~Caselabs M8 triple radiator!

started on 04/09/15
•

last post 04/22/15 at 7:48am
•

33 replies
•

1332 views


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Don't be afraid to cut and modify your case. If worse comes to worst, then you always buy just that single panel, you don't have to replace the case. I've damaged a panel before and had a replacement sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not just a panel, I'd be cutting through the whole mid chassis thing. That's a hug piece. Cut some things yesterday for something else and only got positive results from an air compressor dremel, but it burned the metal as I cut a little leaving black marks on the edges which would totally kill me if I used that on a white case.
Click to expand...

I would use a dremel, it's the modder's tool of choice...if you don't ahve access to waterjets, lasers, etc.... which most people don't. The mid-section of the chassis is replaceable, just like anything on our chassis. So, if you do happen to mar it, you can always order a replacement. I would suggest going slow and turning the speed down a little. ALWAYS use green frog tape and mark on that where you want to cut, and cut through the tape. The tape should absorb most scorch marks.... I've never had aluminum scorch on me though.... usually it just gets hotter than hell and burns me because it likes to torture me.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I would use a dremel, it's the modder's tool of choice...if you don't ahve access to waterjets, lasers, etc.... which most people don't. The mid-section of the chassis is replaceable, just like anything on our chassis. So, if you do happen to mar it, you can always order a replacement. I would suggest going slow and turning the speed down a little. ALWAYS use green frog tape and mark on that where you want to cut, and cut through the tape. The tape should absorb most scorch marks.... I've never had aluminum scorch on me though.... usually it just gets hotter than hell and burns me because it likes to torture me.


Thank you very much for the response. The scorching that happened yesterday was on sheetmetal so hopefully aluminum would be easier. How much are extra mid chassis and time to ship?

I'll see if I have a scrap piece to practice on to see but I think I need every piece of this case that I have!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I would use a dremel, it's the modder's tool of choice...if you don't ahve access to waterjets, lasers, etc.... which most people don't. The mid-section of the chassis is replaceable, just like anything on our chassis. So, if you do happen to mar it, you can always order a replacement. I would suggest going slow and turning the speed down a little. ALWAYS use green frog tape and mark on that where you want to cut, and cut through the tape. The tape should absorb most scorch marks.... I've never had aluminum scorch on me though.... usually it just gets hotter than hell and burns me because it likes to torture me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the response. The scorching that happened yesterday was on sheetmetal so hopefully aluminum would be easier. How much are extra mid chassis and time to ship?
> 
> I'll see if I have a scrap piece to practice on to see but I think I need every piece of this case that I have!
Click to expand...

Chassis section can be ordered directly on the site itself. This would be the "mid-section" and pricing is at 22.95.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/s5-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/

Probably about a week to ship or so.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Of course, I am waiting to hear back from them. I will share what I get.


So looks like the standoffs are indeed off, and during drilling the pattern used to make the holes got shifted somehow. I imagine they are just as confused as me, but a replacement set of trays is going to be made and sent.

Growing pains for sure


----------



## aiwandia

Aluminum, cut it with a razor for no heat, file the edge.
High Tech. is not always the only answer.


----------



## ivoryg37

I've always said I would never spend over 150$ for a case but I finally took the plunge. I order a CaseLabs s3 and should be getting it tomorrow from PPCs. I can't wait to see how it is. I hope it is my last case I ever buy. I've been through so many corsair, nzxt, and fractal cases. I've never been satisfied. I hope this one settles it for me


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like the standoffs are indeed off, and during drilling the pattern used to make the holes got shifted somehow. I imagine they are just as confused as me, but a replacement set of trays is going to be made and sent.
> 
> Growing pains for sure


We tracked it down. Somehow the CAM software shifted the pattern when we upgraded to the current SSI-CEB compatibility. QC confirmed that the pattern was correct but did not catch that it was shifted (a really weird fluke).

Our volume has doubled over the last few months, but we have been able to hold the line on shipment dates. They are actually starting to come down. As such, there are a few "growing pains", but we're actively working on them and responding as quickly as possible when an issue arises


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Need help as to not destroy my case....
> 
> The SSD/HDD portion of the S5 doesn't quite fit what I want it to fit so I might want to drill a square hole on the panel like so
> 
> 
> How can I do this without destroying the finish of the case...


i would vote you dont drill, drilling square holes just does not happen XD any way you can cut AL though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Don't be afraid to cut and modify your case. If worse comes to worst, then you always buy just that single panel, you don't have to replace the case. I've damaged a panel before and had a replacement sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not just a panel, I'd be cutting through the whole mid chassis thing. That's a hug piece. Cut some things yesterday for something else and only got positive results from an air compressor dremel, but it burned the metal as I cut a little leaving black marks on the edges which would totally kill me if I used that on a white case.
Click to expand...

you can still get that part unlike my riveted M8 which i can get, but installing is harder XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like the standoffs are indeed off, and during drilling the pattern used to make the holes got shifted somehow. I imagine they are just as confused as me, but a replacement set of trays is going to be made and sent.
> 
> Growing pains for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tracked it down. Somehow the CAM software shifted the pattern when we upgraded to the current SSI-CEB compatibility. QC confirmed that the pattern was correct but did not catch that it was shifted (a really weird fluke).
> 
> Our volume has doubled over the last few months, but we have been able to hold the line on shipment dates. They are actually starting to come down. As such, there are a few "growing pains", but we're actively working on them and responding as quickly as possible when an issue arises
Click to expand...

i hope you know it was a compliment not a slander !


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would vote you dont drill, drilling square holes just does not happen XD any way you can cut AL though
> you can still get that part unlike my riveted M8 which i can get, but installing is harder XD
> i hope you know it was a compliment not a slander !


I can't do what I need to do if I can't cut it though.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We tracked it down. Somehow the CAM software shifted the pattern when we upgraded to the current SSI-CEB compatibility. QC confirmed that the pattern was correct but did not catch that it was shifted (a really weird fluke).
> 
> Our volume has doubled over the last few months, but we have been able to hold the line on shipment dates. They are actually starting to come down. As such, there are a few "growing pains", but we're actively working on them and responding as quickly as possible when an issue arises


Good to know, and I have no problem really with this since that build isn't going to be done anytime soon anyway. Glad it got caught here than with someone else, and as said above that "growing pains" thing was not a slander


----------



## Posidon67

I could use some advice please.

I am working on my STH10 build, and I am about ready to install my Aquareo 6 & Poweradjust Mount. The Aquareo currently has the SS faceplate and the Poweradjust has the black aluminum faceplate.

I would like to spray the face plates of both to match the Gunmetal Gray of my case. Any suggestions?

I could just get the black front for the Aquareo so that they both match, but I really wanted more of a stealthy appearance.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I could use some advice please.
> 
> I am working on my STH10 build, and I am about ready to install my Aquareo 6 & Poweradjust Mount. The Aquareo currently has the SS faceplate and the Poweradjust has the black aluminum faceplate.
> 
> I would like to spray the face plates of both to match the Gunmetal Gray of my case. Any suggestions?
> 
> I could just get the black front for the Aquareo so that they both match, but I really wanted more of a stealthy appearance.


Sand it down a bit the black faceplate. For the Aquaero no need. Tape whatever part is sensitive and just spray paint with a graphite/charcoal color. Job done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> I could use some advice please.
> 
> I am working on my STH10 build, and I am about ready to install my Aquareo 6 & Poweradjust Mount. The Aquareo currently has the SS faceplate and the Poweradjust has the black aluminum faceplate.
> 
> I would like to spray the face plates of both to match the Gunmetal Gray of my case. Any suggestions?
> 
> I could just get the black front for the Aquareo so that they both match, but I really wanted more of a stealthy appearance.


Could always give them an email to see if they'd be willing to spray them with the same powdercoating. In the past they have done similar things for several builds.


----------



## Mega Man

I really hope they come out with a faceplate/ mount for the aqxt/pro. I have been bugging them to do it a while

But they are so busy :x


----------



## kayan

Here's my new case and a linky to my first build log:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1550372/build-log-project-blustery-day-caselabs-s8-x99-plus-a-matching-ish-re-build-for-wifey/0_50


----------



## Posidon67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Could always give them an email to see if they'd be willing to spray them with the same powdercoating. In the past they have done similar things for several builds.


There is a circuit board attached to the back of the Aquareo faceplate. If I can get it off without damage, then this is a possibility. Otherwise I'll have to settle for painting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Sand it down a bit the black faceplate. For the Aquaero no need. Tape whatever part is sensitive and just spray paint with a graphite/charcoal color. Job done.


I have been looking for a good color match but I haven't found anything I'm happy with so far. Even if I go the powder-coat route, I'll still need something for the screw heads.

Update: *Rust-oleum - 7754 Anodized Bronze* is looking pretty close.


----------



## X-Nine

Do NOT attempt to paint the faceplate with electronics attached. The faceplate comes off. There's an adhesive that connects the factory faceplate on the Aquaero to the pcb. Use an exacto knife to gently, GENTLY get between the two and pry the faceplate off.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Posidon67*
> 
> There is a circuit board attached to the back of the Aquareo faceplate. If I can get it off without damage, then this is a possibility. Otherwise I'll have to settle for painting it.
> I have been looking for a good color match but I haven't found anything I'm happy with so far. Even if I go the powder-coat route, I'll still need something for the screw heads.
> 
> Update: *Rust-oleum - 7754 Anodized Bronze* is looking pretty close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Do NOT attempt to paint the faceplate with electronics attached. The faceplate comes off. There's an adhesive that connects the factory faceplate on the Aquaero to the pcb. Use an exacto knife to gently, GENTLY get between the two and pry the faceplate off.


^^ This. The faceplate is glued but it comes off easily and then you painted it.


----------



## ivoryg37

I thought today was going to be good day. I open my CaseLabs s3 from PPCs. It was missing the entire top. I don't know how that happen. Its suppose to come with a 36 extended top but it didn't come with a top at all.


----------



## IT Diva

Hey guys, . . . . . Need some feedback . .

I was looking at a white SM8 in the marketplace with the intention of migrating my Switch 810 build into it.

(RIVE with a 3930 and tri-fire matrix 7970 Platinums)

I need to find a new case for that build as I need to harvest the black Bitspower fittings and the Koolance bay res with dual 35X pumps to go into the Reverse ATX Phantom I modded to migrate my daily driver pc into.

As it turns out, I wasn't getting a warm feeling about the integrity of the seller's plans to actually sell it, so I figured maybe it would be well worth the wait again, andjust order a new Caselabs.

Then of course I realized that if I'm going to have to wait, I might as well get something that would give me more flexibility with what I might want to change / upgrade. . . . . .

Yep, chiller capable for sure.

So I'm looking at another TH10A . . . .

The one I have is white / reverse atx.

I was thinking of getting a gunmetal / standard atx.

My thought was to get all the same options and accessories as I have in the white one, in the new gunmetal one, and then I could create a complimentary pair of two-tone TH10As.

Do you think it would look nice, or just tacky?

I guess I could order all the extras and accessories I was planning to get for it first, and see how they look in my white one and proceed from there.

Too many things to build, and so little time to build 'em . . . .

Darlene


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I thought today was going to be good day. I open my CaseLabs s3 from PPCs. It was missing the entire top. I don't know how that happen. Its suppose to come with a 36 extended top but it didn't come with a top at all.


The extended top cover for the S3 comes in a second box when assembled. I would check with PPC if you don't have a second box. It measures at 16" x 16" x 3".


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> The extended top cover for the S3 comes in a second box when assembled. I would check with PPC if you don't have a second box. It measures at 16" x 16" x 3".


Yeah I only got one box. I sent PPCs a message. Unfortunately they're close for the day so I hope to hear back from them tomorrow. Hopefully this is the case since I would like to start assembling my build together asap lol

From handling the case though. This has to be the best case I've ever had in my possession. I think my pc has finally found its permanent home.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey guys, . . . . . Need some feedback . .
> 
> I was looking at a white SM8 in the marketplace with the intention of migrating my Switch 810 build into it.
> 
> (RIVE with a 3930 and tri-fire matrix 7970 Platinums)
> 
> I need to find a new case for that build as I need to harvest the black Bitspower fittings and the Koolance bay res with dual 35X pumps to go into the Reverse ATX Phantom I modded to migrate my daily driver pc into.
> 
> As it turns out, I wasn't getting a warm feeling about the integrity of the seller's plans to actually sell it, so I figured maybe it would be well worth the wait again, andjust order a new Caselabs.
> 
> Then of course I realized that if I'm going to have to wait, I might as well get something that would give me more flexibility with what I might want to change / upgrade. . . . . .
> 
> Yep, chiller capable for sure.
> 
> So I'm looking at another TH10A . . . .
> 
> The one I have is white / reverse atx.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a gunmetal / standard atx.
> 
> My thought was to get all the same options and accessories as I have in the white one, in the new gunmetal one, and then I could create a complimentary pair of two-tone TH10As.
> 
> Do you think it would look nice, or just tacky?
> 
> I guess I could order all the extras and accessories I was planning to get for it first, and see how they look in my white one and proceed from there.
> 
> Too many things to build, and so little time to build 'em . . . .
> 
> Darlene


i say go for it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> The extended top cover for the S3 comes in a second box when assembled. I would check with PPC if you don't have a second box. It measures at 16" x 16" x 3".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I only got one box. I sent PPCs a message. Unfortunately they're close for the day so I hope to hear back from them tomorrow. Hopefully this is the case since I would like to start assembling my build together asap lol
> 
> From handling the case though. This has to be the best case I've ever had in my possession. I think my pc has finally found its permanent home.
Click to expand...

until you need a bigger case !~

welcome to the obsession !~


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey guys, . . . . . Need some feedback . .
> 
> I was looking at a white SM8 in the marketplace with the intention of migrating my Switch 810 build into it.
> 
> (RIVE with a 3930 and tri-fire matrix 7970 Platinums)
> 
> I need to find a new case for that build as I need to harvest the black Bitspower fittings and the Koolance bay res with dual 35X pumps to go into the Reverse ATX Phantom I modded to migrate my daily driver pc into.
> 
> As it turns out, I wasn't getting a warm feeling about the integrity of the seller's plans to actually sell it, so I figured maybe it would be well worth the wait again, andjust order a new Caselabs.
> 
> Then of course I realized that if I'm going to have to wait, I might as well get something that would give me more flexibility with what I might want to change / upgrade. . . . . .
> 
> Yep, chiller capable for sure.
> 
> So I'm looking at another TH10A . . . .
> 
> The one I have is white / reverse atx.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a gunmetal / standard atx.
> 
> My thought was to get all the same options and accessories as I have in the white one, in the new gunmetal one, and then I could create a complimentary pair of two-tone TH10As.
> 
> Do you think it would look nice, or just tacky?
> 
> I guess I could order all the extras and accessories I was planning to get for it first, and see how they look in my white one and proceed from there.
> 
> Too many things to build, and so little time to build 'em . . . .
> 
> Darlene


Darlene just go ahead and get the tx10.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Yeah I only got one box. I sent PPCs a message. Unfortunately they're close for the day so I hope to hear back from them tomorrow. Hopefully this is the case since I would like to start assembling my build together asap lol
> 
> From handling the case though. This has to be the best case I've ever had in my possession. I think my pc has finally found its permanent home.


You could have not said it any better. That's how I felt exactly, permanent home for my hardware. I did some maintenance on my rig earlier, was funny to see how monstrous the case was next to other things


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> You could have not said it any better. That's how I felt exactly, permanent home for my hardware. I did some maintenance on my rig earlier, was funny to see how monstrous the case was next to other things


That's what I'm hoping for. If I'm honest I'm having some buyers remorse. Over $500 on a case and so far over a month to just think about what I did, but I'm sure that'll all change once it actually comes here.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. If I'm honest I'm having some buyers remorse. Over $500 on a case and so far over a month to just think about what I did, but I'm sure that'll all change once it actually comes here.


Don't look at it that way, instead think about all the other cases you've bought in the past couple years and add up the value, especially if they weren't separate builds. (hopefully you've bought a couple cases to make this seem logical







)

You are paying a lot of money for a case, yes. Definitely getting what you pay for and some extra with it too. Everyone in this thread shares similar feeling for a reason. Caselabs is a great investment for anyone who loves their computer.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Don't look at it that way, instead think about all the other cases you've bought in the past couple years and add up the value, especially if they weren't separate builds. (hopefully you've bought a couple cases to make this seem logical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You are paying a lot of money for a case, yes. Definitely getting what you pay for and some extra with it too. Everyone in this thread shares similar feeling for a reason. Caselabs is a great investment for anyone who loves their computer.


Oh no, that's definitely how I look at it. That's the whole reason I got the case. I realized I've spent $250 on cases for my main rig in the last 2 years, and was about to drop another $250 on a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. None of the cases I've had or was looking at truly had every feature I was looking for, but the S8 did.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Oh no, that's definitely how I look at it. That's the whole reason I got the case. I realized I've spent $250 on cases for my main rig in the last 2 years, and was about to drop another $250 on a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. None of the cases I've had or was looking at truly had every feature I was looking for, but the S8 did.


I've always wanted the best case I could get since like 2004. Lian Li was the closest I could get at that time and since 2006 I pretty much kept my PC-S80. Until the S8 came out. I almost bought the small Little Devil but when I actually saw my friends PC-V8 all of my byers remorse on my 600 dollar (with shipping) S8 went away.

The only thing I kind of regret is not getting it in gunmetal but black is a nice colour with this powder coat. Excellent use of the volume of the case and I can pretty much cram in two more 280mm rads and still have four graphic cards and a completely silent machine.

500 dollars is a lot for a case but liquid cooling is way more expensive and doesn't really make the same noticeable difference.


----------



## Levelog

Yeah now I just have to somehow afford a build in it, haha.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Yeah now I just have to somehow afford a build in it, haha.


Its interesting when you are looking at the Multiple cases that Caselabs provides, yet your eyes only see the case that was made for you.

Welcome and Start Working like a dog. Your plans of parts and watercooling will change 10x before you realize what you have purchased.

THe Cautious One


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Oh no, that's definitely how I look at it. That's the whole reason I got the case. I realized I've spent $250 on cases for my main rig in the last 2 years, and was about to drop another $250 on a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. None of the cases I've had or was looking at truly had every feature I was looking for, but the S8 did.


This was me exactly, just 2 months ago. I spent cash on 3 different cases in the last 2 years, and after 8-12 months I'd become unhappy with what I had. I had a HAF XB, a Corsair Air 540, and then a Corsair 760t. At the time of purchase I spent almost 450 on those 3 cases. I kept seeing the Mercury s8 and wanting it, but not wanting to throw so much money at a case I'd just replace in a year. After receiving it last weekend though, I know I should have just bought it all along, as I would have saved so much money, and time swapping stuff around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Its interesting when you are looking at the Multiple cases that Caselabs provides, yet your eyes only see the case that was made for you.
> 
> THe Cautious One


So true. It was a Mercury for me, s5 or s8, either or, didn't matter. I love horizontal mobos.


----------



## X-Nine

As an enthusiast, this will sound sick, but I've probably spent about 4000 on cases in the last 6 years.... Not even kidding. I've gone through I believe 32 cases now, just because I love building in cases. And a lot of them were higher end cases like the A+ Black Pearl and Lian Li 1000/2000 series. So, don't feel too bad about your expense. None of them really felt like home like my M8 did...

I do miss my M8 (Mega Man has it now).


----------



## Mega Man

i d k what you mean >.>


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Darlene just go ahead and get the tx10.


+1

Get a TX10-D and put both systems in it and help recoup the cost of the TX10 by selling the current TH10A.

Just a thought. Good luck with your decision either way.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Its interesting when you are looking at the Multiple cases that Caselabs provides, yet your eyes only see the case that was made for you.


Got that right TCO! Unfortunately for my wallet the only one I could see was the TX10-D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Got that right TCO! Unfortunately for my wallet the only one I could see was the TX10-D.


Then save the Cash.

The Sma8 Cost me a little over 700 for the configuration I "Needed" plus the wheels and USB adds.









TCO


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Then save the Cash.
> 
> The Sma8 Cost me a little over 700 for the configuration I "Needed" plus the wheels and USB adds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Gunmetal/Black TX10-D already ordered.









All I could hear while looking at the available CL cases was the TX10 screaming at me to "Go *BIG* or go home!" I never had a chance. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Gunmetal/Black TX10-D already ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I could hear while looking at the available CL cases was the TX10 screaming at me to "Go *BIG* or go home!" I never had a chance. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


You have NO idea what you are getting into


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You have NO idea what you are getting into


I'm sure you're right.









So help me understand by responding to I need insight from TX10 owners please If you get a chance. It would be greatly appreciated. I'm subbed to your build... and I'm never going to reach the bar you set.


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You have NO idea what you are getting into


TX10-D is Doublewide?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiwandia*
> 
> TX10-D is Doublewide?


The TX10 case is already double wide... the "D" stands for "Dual System Version" . This model has two motherboard trays so it will support two complete systems in the one chassis.

You can see the difference in the layout in this picture lifted from the Caselabs.net website:


----------



## aiwandia

Thanks, seen systems such as those in trade magazine


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> The TX10 case is already double wide... the "D" stands for "Dual System Version" . This model has two motherboard trays so it will support two complete systems in the one chassis.
> 
> You can see the difference in the layout in this picture lifted from the Caselabs.net website:


I find this incredibly ugly







Not any fault of the design, just too big and bulky for my tastes


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I find this incredibly ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any fault of the design, just too big and bulky for my tastes


Unlike most here, don't much care how it looks and at water-cooling just a NOOB,
but I like lots of air in my cases and a flat top (usually)


----------



## Killa Cam

Idk, the tx10 cases are cool but way too huge for my liking. I like the fact that you can put two separate systems in the d version. but I'd still choose to separate cases over that. that's what I did, just waiting on skylake so I can throw my x99 in my smh10 and use my s8 for that.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Darlene just go ahead and get the tx10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Get a TX10-D and put both systems in it and help recoup the cost of the TX10 by selling the current TH10A.
> 
> Just a thought. Good luck with your decision either way.
Click to expand...

Nahhhhh,

The TX10 / TX10-D just doesn't work for me, for the same reason that the STH10 or SMA8 wouldn't.

All of them are made for builds with lots of rads, and I doubt I'll ever do another build or refresh, (except maybe a SSF) that isn't a rad / chiller hybrid.

Here in the tropics, where it's summer all year round, all the rad space in the world still can't get your coolant temp any lower than ambient, so my voltages and overclocks are more limited than in cooler climates.

By adding plate style heat exchangers in a loop with just moderate raddage, and then having a chiller loop that runs thru the exchangers, I have the option to bring the main loop coolant below ambient where I can get better clocks with lower GPU / CPU temps at high load levels. . . . .

Additionally, at low to moderate loads, I don't need to run the chiller, as the rads are sufficient, and I don't have the noise of 50 fans on half a dozen rads running.

I'm not sure how great my setups would be for other locations, but for here, nothing else comes close for a serious, multi GPU setup.

Darlene


----------



## Levelog

All the rad space in the world isn't going to get anyone below ambient anywhere.


----------



## aiwandia

Peltier must be good for something IDK,
if it works in tropics it should work better elsewhere no?


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thought I'd share my Mercury S3 build with the main Case Labs thread. Absolutely love this case! I recently converted my line to acrylic, and made a few changes to the hardware.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thought I'd share my Mercury S3 build with the main Case Labs thread. Absolutely love this case! I recently converted my line to acrylic, and made a few changes to the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet Glowing


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thought I'd share my Mercury S3 build with the main Case Labs thread. Absolutely love this case! I recently converted my line to acrylic, and made a few changes to the hardware.


More pictures!! Excuse me as I go looking for a build log in your profile


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Haha thanks







as soon as I get my hands on a better camera. I might take a few day shots tomorrow for the time being, and add them to my build log. More or less I'm 99.999% happy with this build now... temps are great, performance kickin butt, just thinking about adding a few more shades of lighting in various areas of the case.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thought I'd share my Mercury S3 build with the main Case Labs thread. Absolutely love this case! I recently converted my line to acrylic, and made a few changes to the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sweet. What a nice case. Can't wait to have the s5 in my hands


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Darlene just go ahead and get the tx10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Get a TX10-D and put both systems in it and help recoup the cost of the TX10 by selling the current TH10A.
> 
> Just a thought. Good luck with your decision either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nahhhhh,
> 
> The TX10 / TX10-D just doesn't work for me, for the same reason that the STH10 or SMA8 wouldn't.
> 
> All of them are made for builds with lots of rads, and I doubt I'll ever do another build or refresh, (except maybe a SSF) that isn't a rad / chiller hybrid.
> 
> Here in the tropics, where it's summer all year round, all the rad space in the world still can't get your coolant temp any lower than ambient, so my voltages and overclocks are more limited than in cooler climates.
> 
> By adding plate style heat exchangers in a loop with just moderate raddage, and then having a chiller loop that runs thru the exchangers, I have the option to bring the main loop coolant below ambient where I can get better clocks with lower GPU / CPU temps at high load levels. . . . .
> 
> Additionally, at low to moderate loads, I don't need to run the chiller, as the rads are sufficient, and I don't have the noise of 50 fans on half a dozen rads running.
> 
> I'm not sure how great my setups would be for other locations, but for here, nothing else comes close for a serious, multi GPU setup.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

tx10 would work great, you could put the chiller in a ped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> All the rad space in the world isn't going to get anyone below ambient anywhere.


sure there is, just not the kind your thinking of, besides she did say chiller


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Darlene just go ahead and get the tx10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Get a TX10-D and put both systems in it and help recoup the cost of the TX10 by selling the current TH10A.
> 
> Just a thought. Good luck with your decision either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhhh,
> 
> The TX10 / TX10-D just doesn't work for me, for the same reason that the STH10 or SMA8 wouldn't.
> 
> All of them are made for builds with lots of rads, and I doubt I'll ever do another build or refresh, (except maybe a SSF) that isn't a rad / chiller hybrid.
> 
> Here in the tropics, where it's summer all year round, all the rad space in the world still can't get your coolant temp any lower than ambient, so my voltages and overclocks are more limited than in cooler climates.
> 
> By adding plate style heat exchangers in a loop with just moderate raddage, and then having a chiller loop that runs thru the exchangers, I have the option to bring the main loop coolant below ambient where I can get better clocks with lower GPU / CPU temps at high load levels. . . . .
> 
> Additionally, at low to moderate loads, I don't need to run the chiller, as the rads are sufficient, and I don't have the noise of 50 fans on half a dozen rads running.
> 
> I'm not sure how great my setups would be for other locations, but for here, nothing else comes close for a serious, multi GPU setup.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tx10 would work great, you could put the chiller in a ped*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> All the rad space in the world isn't going to get anyone below ambient anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is, just not the kind your thinking of, besides she did say chiller
Click to expand...

I actually pondered if that was a feasible option, . . . . . but it's not

Now on the other hand, . . . . a Stretched Limo TH10A could work . . . . . Though I haven't gotten any offers of sponsorship from CL towards that end . . .









Actually though, I still like having the chiller connect with QDs, since it's not really required to be able to use the pc for most everyday uses.

Going forward, I'm patiently waiting for shipping quotes so I can get a gunmetal TH10A and a full kit of accessory items on the way . .









Now if they just had a metallic, charcoal gray option, something like this, to two-tone with white:

.


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Stretched Limo TH10A and a full kit of accessory items on the way . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Could you explain Stretched Limo and details of "full" kit briefly please,
this one is completely new to CL.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiwandia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Stretched Limo TH10A and a full kit of accessory items on the way . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain Stretched Limo and details of "full" kit briefly please,
> this one is completely new to CL.
Click to expand...

By full kit of accessories, I mean all the same additional accessory items like rad mounts, drive mounts, and fan mounts as I have for my white TH10A.

I'm looking to be able to swap parts between the gunmetal one I'm ordering, and the white one I already have to see how variations of the two-tone theme work out.

The Stretched Limo reference is to splicing multiple cases together end to end to create a stretched version of that case . . . . see the build in my sig.

Darlene


----------



## MakaveliSmalls




----------



## niklot1981

LAB | Boy work in progress...


----------



## corysti

Just got the case Friday. Finally started working on the build today. Have to wait until next weekend because I'm missing a lot if parts


----------



## methebest

Currently the only thing stopping me from getting the S8 that i really want if lack of space. Much sadness to be had.


----------



## vitale87

Can anyone quickly tell me if i have the Caselabs TH10A and i want the window on the left side of the case with motherboard facing that way as well do i build the case in reverse or do i need to get a different window door made etc ?


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> Currently the only thing stopping me from getting the S8 that i really want if lack of space. Much sadness to be had.


Lack of space for the case? Because the case itself really isn't lacking, especially with pedestals.


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Lack of space for the case? Because the case itself really isn't lacking, especially with pedestals.


yeah lack of space for the case, currently living in a 3 meter square room. >.>


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Can anyone quickly tell me if i have the Caselabs TH10A and i want the window on the left side of the case with motherboard facing that way as well do i build the case in reverse or do i need to get a different window door made etc ?


If you haven't ordered one yet you can order it reversed.. but if you already have one, according to the caselabs website, it is "*Reversible with replacement front and rear chassis sections* " The doors should just need the hinges swapped around.

Good Luck!


----------



## vitale87

Not sure if im doing something wrong or im missing something

I put the TH10A into reverse configuration but it seems like it isn't right the power supply holes are on the motherboard side (thick side) and the radiator side at back is on the (thin side) and the motherboard tray does not line up with the pci plate with handle i have feeling im doing something wrong any help would be appreciated it


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Not sure if im doing something wrong or im missing something
> 
> I put the TH10A into reverse configuration but it seems like it isn't right the power supply holes are on the motherboard side (thick side) and the radiator side at back is on the (thin side) and the motherboard tray does not line up with the pci plate with handle i have feeling im doing something wrong any help would be appreciated it


Yep, unless you order the replacement front and rear chassis sections as stated in my previous post... that's what problem you'll end up with.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Can anyone quickly tell me if i have the Caselabs TH10A and i want the window on the left side of the case with motherboard facing that way as well do i build the case in reverse or do i need to get a different window door made etc ?


Assuming you are looking at the front ( look at the power button ) you would want normal orientation


----------



## timepart

Anyone else having problems with their front 5.25 flex bays fitting right? I was trying to mount my Aquaero 5 and Power Adjust Bezel into the front bay of my M8. The little pegs on the top fit perfect, but the holes and the threads didn't line up at all. I had to drill over about 1/8" for them to fit. I even loosened the Aquaero mount to see if It was just wider than it should be. Not sure really which company is to blame here but as of now it fits with only a little gap under the device. It just seems that Caselabs didnt drill the holes exactly right and tolerance got off as the top of the case was made. Its only on the right side (towards the power switch) and the left hand side is fine.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Anyone else having problems with their front 5.25 flex bays fitting right? I was trying to mount my Aquaero 5 and Power Adjust Bezel into the front bay of my M8. The little pegs on the top fit perfect, but the holes and the threads didn't line up at all. I had to drill over about 1/8" for them to fit. I even loosened the Aquaero mount to see if It was just wider than it should be. Not sure really which company is to blame here but as of now it fits with only a little gap under the device. It just seems that Caselabs didnt drill the holes exactly right and tolerance got off as the top of the case was made. Its only on the right side (towards the power switch) and the left hand side is fine.


Aquaeros have non standard mount points. CL made a special accessory for them:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-adjustable/


----------



## timepart

Thanks! It was just a tad off. It seems like the mounting holes are too wide for the case, like they needed to be narrower than they were.


----------



## Georgey123

Isn't it these as well Stren that you can use for mounting the Aquaero's?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Isn't it these as well Stren that you can use for mounting the Aquaero's?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


I think those are the best case to get. Has spacing if needed and the non conforming mount. In my case the mount needs to be not as wide somehow. I think I will order a set and see how it works with the Aquaero.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> I think those are the best case to get. Has spacing if needed and the non conforming mount. In my case the mount needs to be not as wide somehow. I think I will order a set and see how it works with the Aquaero.


Ah yeah that's probably better. I've got mine to work with the version I linked, but it's tough to squeeze in.


----------



## Mega Man

The mounts are epic


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Isn't it these as well Stren that you can use for mounting the Aquaero's?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


These are indeed the correct accessories for Aquaeros.

The problem isn't with our chassis, it's with how the mounts for the Aquaeros were made. I can confirm as I own a 5 Pro and a 6XT. The 6XT has not fit a single case I've put it in (from a variety of manufacturers, not just ours). Jim and Kevin designed these because of complaints regarding the fitment of not just Aquaeros but other 5.25 devices that do not conform with 5.25 specifications.

I had to use the non-conforming for my 6XT and now it sits flush.


----------



## jcde7ago

Just dropping in as another happy CaseLabs owner after I finished my build this weekend! I've never owned a case before that I just look at every time and think, "dayummmmmm, that is sexy" as much as I do my SMA8. I was one of the ones who had a wrong part shipped to me, and i'm seeing a few of those cases in this thread lately; I can assure you guys that CaseLabs is quick to act and bend over backwards to make up for any mistakes, and everything is worth it when your build ends up looking exactly like the way you planned in the end.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> These are indeed the correct accessories for Aquaeros.
> 
> The problem isn't with our chassis, it's with how the mounts for the Aquaeros were made. I can confirm as I own a 5 Pro and a 6XT. The 6XT has not fit a single case I've put it in (from a variety of manufacturers, not just ours). Jim and Kevin designed these because of complaints regarding the fitment of not just Aquaeros but other 5.25 devices that do not conform with 5.25 specifications.
> 
> I had to use the non-conforming for my 6XT and now it sits flush.


Just an FYI from Shoggy this morning in the OCN Aquaeros Owners Club thread when I asked about the need for nonconforming brackets:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy*
> 
> *The mounting brackets should be no problem anymore since several months now* and you can install the software before you get the hardware but it will be pretty useless since you will see no menus beside the regular aquasuite settings.


Though no one claims to have received a new version yet. But I just ordered one direct from Aquatuning.us this morning. I'll see if it needs the nonconforming brackets when I fit it and report back.


----------



## Mega Man

I have some of the newer ones and they still have that issue


----------



## Flamso

Well, my Aquaero 6 Pro fits pretty decently with the standard brackets. Sure it's a tight fit but it works.


----------



## IT Diva

Alrighty then . . . .

Looks like I'm at the end of the "Awaiting Fulfillment" line again . . .









Got the next TH10A ordered, this one in gunmetal, hoping it gets here, or at least ships by Memorial Day:

Order Date: 13th Apr 2015

This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment

Your Order Contains: ◦ 1 x Caster Kit
◦ 1 x International Shipping Charges (These charges will be checked for accuracy, please enter the exact quoted amount)
(Shippng Methods: USPS Priortiy Mail , Shipping Format: Flat-packed, Thousands: $0, Hundreds: $0, Tens: $90, Ones: $1)
◦ 1 x MAGNUM TH10A
(Case Color: Gunmetal 5-6 weeks for processing ($35.00), Orientation: Standard, Form Factor: XL-ATX, Left Door: XXL Window CLEAR (30.00), Right Door: XXL Window CLEAR (30.00), Top Cover: 31mm Extended Height Ventilated (30.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio (30.00), PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, Flex-Bay Configuration: Ventilated Bay Covers ($10.00), Included HDD Cage Type: Standard 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-101), Add a Flex-Bay HDD Cage (MAC-102)? No Thanks , Add a Standard HDD Cage (MAC-101) ? No Thanks, Upgrade Reservoir Mounting Plate? (XL-ATX ONLY): Two Single Mounts (12.00))

Also ordered some accessories to be able to mix 'n match with my white TH10A.
They should be here by month's end or slightly sooner.









Order Date: 13th Apr 2015

This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment

Your Order Contains: ◦ 1 x HDD Cage Assy - Standard
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing), Fan thickness: 120 x 25mm fan)
◦ 2 x PSU Support Mount - MAGNUM
(Style: Standard, Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 2 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 120.3 (360) Fan/Radiator Mount
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 3 x Fan Mount (120mm x 25mm) - HDD bay
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing), Fan thickness: 120 x 25mm fan)
◦ 4 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - SD
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 1 x International Shipping Charges (These charges will be checked for accuracy, please enter the exact quoted amount)
(Shippng Methods: USPS Priortiy Mail , Shipping Format: NA (this is an accessory order only) , Thousands: $0, Hundreds: $0, Tens: $20, Ones: $2)
◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 140.2 (280) Fan/Radiator Mount
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 3 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
◦ 3 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: White Matte (3-5 business days for processing))

Also got a couple of Aquaeros, a pair of Koolance plate exchangers, and a pair of EK 480 rads on the way from PPCs, so it looks like I have the whole summer planned out for myself . . .









I'll be sure to post pics as stuff starts arriving. . . . almost feels like Christmas again.

Darlene


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Alrighty then . . . .
> 
> Looks like I'm at the end of the "Awaiting Fulfillment" line again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the next TH10A ordered, this one in gunmetal, hoping it gets here, or at least ships by Memorial Day:
> 
> Order Date: 13th Apr 2015
> 
> This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Order Contains: ◦ 1 x Caster Kit
> ◦ 1 x International Shipping Charges (These charges will be checked for accuracy, please enter the exact quoted amount)
> (Shippng Methods: USPS Priortiy Mail , Shipping Format: Flat-packed, Thousands: $0, Hundreds: $0, Tens: $90, Ones: $1)
> ◦ 1 x MAGNUM TH10A
> (Case Color: Gunmetal 5-6 weeks for processing ($35.00), Orientation: Standard, Form Factor: XL-ATX, Left Door: XXL Window CLEAR (30.00), Right Door: XXL Window CLEAR (30.00), Top Cover: 31mm Extended Height Ventilated (30.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio (30.00), PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh, Flex-Bay Configuration: Ventilated Bay Covers ($10.00), Included HDD Cage Type: Standard 120 x 25mm fan (MAC-101), Add a Flex-Bay HDD Cage (MAC-102)? No Thanks , Add a Standard HDD Cage (MAC-101) ? No Thanks, Upgrade Reservoir Mounting Plate? (XL-ATX ONLY): Two Single Mounts (12.00))
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered some accessories to be able to mix 'n match with my white TH10A.
> They should be here by month's end or slightly sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order Date: 13th Apr 2015
> 
> This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Order Contains: ◦ 1 x HDD Cage Assy - Standard
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing), Fan thickness: 120 x 25mm fan)
> ◦ 2 x PSU Support Mount - MAGNUM
> (Style: Standard, Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 2 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short HD
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 120.3 (360) Fan/Radiator Mount
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 3 x Fan Mount (120mm x 25mm) - HDD bay
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing), Fan thickness: 120 x 25mm fan)
> ◦ 4 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - SD
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 1 x International Shipping Charges (These charges will be checked for accuracy, please enter the exact quoted amount)
> (Shippng Methods: USPS Priortiy Mail , Shipping Format: NA (this is an accessory order only) , Thousands: $0, Hundreds: $0, Tens: $20, Ones: $2)
> ◦ 1 x Flex-Bay 140.2 (280) Fan/Radiator Mount
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 3 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
> (Color: Gunmetal (3-5 business days for processing))
> ◦ 3 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
> (Color: White Matte (3-5 business days for processing))
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a couple of Aquaeros, a pair of Koolance plate exchangers, and a pair of EK 480 rads on the way from PPCs, so it looks like I have the whole summer planned out for myself . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics as stuff starts arriving. . . . almost feels like Christmas again.
> 
> Darlene


yeah Darlene


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just dropping in as another happy CaseLabs owner after I finished my build this weekend! I've never owned a case before that I just look at every time and think, "dayummmmmm, that is sexy" as much as I do my SMA8. I was one of the ones who had a wrong part shipped to me, and i'm seeing a few of those cases in this thread lately; I can assure you guys that CaseLabs is quick to act and bend over backwards to make up for any mistakes, and everything is worth it when your build ends up looking exactly like the way you planned in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gorgeous build!

...Also... Don't quite know how it happened but your build coaxed my brain into FINALLY figuring out how I could work out the SMA8 and S8 cases I eventually want to get my paws on... Benching rig is totally going into an SMA8 now, and I'll probably pick up an extra motherboard tray or two to "justify" my own desires for a watercooled benching rig that can also do DICE on the side when I have several hours in a row (and an extra $20-40) to burn. The things one's mind does to justify various desires!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just dropping in as another happy CaseLabs owner after I finished my build this weekend! I've never owned a case before that I just look at every time and think, "dayummmmmm, that is sexy" as much as I do my SMA8. I was one of the ones who had a wrong part shipped to me, and i'm seeing a few of those cases in this thread lately; I can assure you guys that CaseLabs is quick to act and bend over backwards to make up for any mistakes, and everything is worth it when your build ends up looking exactly like the way you planned in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a really pretty build, simple and elegant . . .
















Having the right back chassis panel made all the difference in the world.

CL rocks when it comes to making things right.

Darlene


----------



## protzman

soo..... x series or what? thought they'd be available by xmas.


----------



## Mega Man

nope


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Isn't it these as well Stren that you can use for mounting the Aquaero's?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


If I would of known about this accessory! I still remember the day I was finishing my build, the drive bay accessory was touching the top radiator and I had no power tools. I had a hacksaw with an old dull blade which I used to saw through two accessories









Going to buy a few as my fan controller does not sit flush with the front of the case


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> soo..... x series or what? thought they'd be available by xmas.


Last word was they were focusing on additional methods to bring wait times down and how they were doing a few more tweaks to things while working on bringing said wait times down.


----------



## guitarhero23

An update for those
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Guitar.,
> 
> Honestly, it would be real squeeze if at all possible. The magnetic strip is a bit too wide, check it out below. If the company's cuts are consistent, possibly. Mine is maybe 1-2cm too wide, but height fits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I know that Grimdoctor was able to do it, but he did have to cut it a bit to make it sit flush around the rivets I believe.
> 
> Here is a link to what he did - *LINK*


My outcome to the discussion.

People involved.
@BenjaminBenj
@Kommz13
@Nichismo
@Artah
@Mega Man
@WeirdHarold

The filter fit perfectly fine. Only downside was that the border is black, so I used an exacto knife to only cut off "part" of the white sheet that covers the sticky part so the rest is still white. Might think of a better solution later but for now it works.


----------



## Artah

@guitarhero23

They should make different colors or thin out the sides, maybe wire borders?







I don't use the magnet portion that has the sticker on anymore because it makes it harder to slip out and clean. I still like those filters, it catches so much and easy to clean out.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Nice Guitar!







Glad to see it worked out!







I ended up plastidipping my borders *winks*


----------



## nyk20z3

Just need to finished custom sleeved cables and i should be done, I don't think i am going to add any fans to the drop in mount for exhaust as my temps are excellent as is.


----------



## timepart

Here is my official entry to the page. Caselabs M8, 30mm Top and castor set.
















Build log will be updated shortly


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Here is my official entry to the page. Caselabs M8, 30mm Top and castor set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log will be updated shortly


Looking sick G. We got twins for cases


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Looking sick G. We got twins for cases


How did you set up your res to pump line. I am having problems with it feeding enough water due to the height difference is only 4" at most.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> @guitarhero23
> 
> They should make different colors or thin out the sides, maybe wire borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use the magnet portion that has the sticker on anymore because it makes it harder to slip out and clean. I still like those filters, it catches so much and easy to clean out.


or just dont use filters ! like the cool people








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Here is my official entry to the page. Caselabs M8, 30mm Top and castor set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log will be updated shortly


not a criticism of you but of AQ

they need to make cheap "blanks" for the power adj mounts


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or just dont use filters ! like the cool people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a criticism of you but of AQ
> 
> they need to make cheap "blanks" for the power adj mounts


Thinking about getting creative with a bay cover and screwing or mounting the poweradjusts to a ventilated cover. The material on the power adjust is way diff than the aquaero face.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> How did you set up your res to pump line. I am having problems with it feeding enough water due to the height difference is only 4" at most.





Bad pictures but im not using a bay res.

Makes it a bit easier.

Rig isnt done yet.. New components and fittings will be here at the end of the month.


----------



## timepart

life gets a tad easier when your not trying to fit 2 monster rads in the back side with a pump on top of them


----------



## ALT F4

Had my water temperature hit almost 39C with 2 780 Ti on a 480 monsta push pull and xt45 push. The ambient here is 24.4C. Cards were not even getting their full juice, running 1.27v instead of 1.36v. CPU loop was fine and it has 20+ fittings, 3 blocks, and over 3 feet of soft tubing and it didn't pass 33.5C. The actual GPU temps were ~42-46 for both cards.

The plan was to wait for the AMD next gen gpu's to come out so I could decide what to get, that is when I was going to tear down the loop for rigid acrylic. I'm a bit confused on how my cards can burn up all that rad space in about 1-2hours. Could the lack of push pull on the XT45 really be counteracting against the monsta and slowly letting the water temperature indefinitely rise? Mind you I am talking about all of this while the caselabs fights the central air conditioning that is blowing into this room







I need some ideas, all I have is re-do the foolish long tubing of mine and get rid of the fitting collection on my cpu block, my overclocks are not intense and I can see the fluid in the reservoir flowing good, since it was a new loop with new blocks I am doubting debris clogged it up with the amount of blitz kits I used. It's going to be a killer headache trying to schedule a full day to take apart blocks and clean them, I know if I re-route the tubing now and don't open every block it will keep me thinking that is the issue.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Had my water temperature hit almost 39C with 2 780 Ti on a 480 monsta push pull and xt45 push. The ambient here is 24.4C. Cards were not even getting their full juice, running 1.27v instead of 1.36v. CPU loop was fine and it has 20+ fittings, 3 blocks, and over 3 feet of soft tubing and it didn't pass 33.5C. The actual GPU temps were ~42-46 for both cards.
> 
> The plan was to wait for the AMD next gen gpu's to come out so I could decide what to get, that is when I was going to tear down the loop for rigid acrylic. I'm a bit confused on how my cards can burn up all that rad space in about 1-2hours. Could the lack of push pull on the XT45 really be counteracting against the monsta and slowly letting the water temperature indefinitely rise? Mind you I am talking about all of this while the caselabs fights the central air conditioning that is blowing into this room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some ideas, all I have is re-do the foolish long tubing of mine and get rid of the fitting collection on my cpu block, my overclocks are not intense and I can see the fluid in the reservoir flowing good, since it was a new loop with new blocks I am doubting debris clogged it up with the amount of blitz kits I used. It's going to be a killer headache trying to schedule a full day to take apart blocks and clean them, I know if I re-route the tubing now and don't open every block it will keep me thinking that is the issue.


What kind of fans do you have?
Try remounting the blocks?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Had my water temperature hit almost 39C with 2 780 Ti on a 480 monsta push pull and xt45 push. The ambient here is 24.4C. Cards were not even getting their full juice, running 1.27v instead of 1.36v. CPU loop was fine and it has 20+ fittings, 3 blocks, and over 3 feet of soft tubing and it didn't pass 33.5C. The actual GPU temps were ~42-46 for both cards.
> 
> The plan was to wait for the AMD next gen gpu's to come out so I could decide what to get, that is when I was going to tear down the loop for rigid acrylic. I'm a bit confused on how my cards can burn up all that rad space in about 1-2hours. Could the lack of push pull on the XT45 really be counteracting against the monsta and slowly letting the water temperature indefinitely rise? Mind you I am talking about all of this while the caselabs fights the central air conditioning that is blowing into this room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some ideas, all I have is re-do the foolish long tubing of mine and get rid of the fitting collection on my cpu block, my overclocks are not intense and I can see the fluid in the reservoir flowing good, since it was a new loop with new blocks I am doubting debris clogged it up with the amount of blitz kits I used. It's going to be a killer headache trying to schedule a full day to take apart blocks and clean them, I know if I re-route the tubing now and don't open every block it will keep me thinking that is the issue.


What speed were the fans at and what type of fans?? You should be able to keep around 10c water air delta with what you have??

Also what is you flow???


----------



## joesaiditstrue

not really caselabs related but at 3:32

https://youtu.be/uLGBoN6eMq0

Caselabs sighting!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What kind of fans do you have?
> Try remounting the blocks?


I'm trying to avoid that since I always spend an exaggerated amount of time on the first run. Might have to change though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What speed were the fans at and what type of fans?? You should be able to keep around 10c water air delta with what you have??
> 
> Also what is you flow???


CPU loop is push pull 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons
GPU loop is push pull 1850rpm on monsta and push 1450rpm on xt45 Gentle Typhoons
Not sure on my flow as he water moving in the res may have me fooled. The tubing might be a few feet too much for the single ddc in each loop, especially with so many blocks and fittings in each loop.

Just few games will do this, I can stress benchmark like OCCT, Scanner X, Unigine, Heaven, and man others for a very long time and this won't happen. I'm starting to think it might just be the cards too, this week I'm going to test again and check on a killawatt. Cards might be pulling 500w+ each and I'm wondering why the waters boiling


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> not really caselabs related but at 3:32
> 
> https://youtu.be/uLGBoN6eMq0
> 
> Caselabs sighting!


well if that video does not have an agenda i dont know what does .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> CPU loop is push pull 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons
> GPU loop is push pull 1850rpm on monsta and push 1450rpm on xt45 Gentle Typhoons
> Not sure on my flow as he water moving in the res may have me fooled. The tubing might be a few feet too much for the _*single ddc*_ in each loop, especially with so many blocks and fittings in each loop.
> 
> Just few games will do this, I can stress benchmark like OCCT, Scanner X, Unigine, Heaven, and man others for a very long time and this won't happen. I'm starting to think it might just be the cards too, this week I'm going to test again and check on a killawatt. Cards might be pulling 500w+ each and I'm wondering why the waters boiling


that is your problem, esp in serial, 4 gpus is a bit to much for any one pump i would be willing to bet, add another pump, you will be happy mine was similar till i added a second, and eventually a fourth ( skipped 3rd )


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> not really caselabs related but at 3:32
> 
> https://youtu.be/uLGBoN6eMq0
> 
> Caselabs sighting!


Ya know.... I would love to highlight that across our media channels, but the content of the video is definitely more important. I'd like to do something special for this young man on behalf of CaseLabs... I'll have to talk to Jim about this....


----------



## Mega Man

why ? does caselabs take a stance in gun control ? i hope not,


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ? does caselabs take a stance in gun control ? i hope not,


figuring caselabs is a military contractor..I doubt it lol


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well if that video does not have an agenda i dont know what does .....
> that is your problem, esp in serial, 4 gpus is a bit to much for any one pump i would be willing to bet, add another pump, you will be happy mine was similar till i added a second, and eventually a fourth ( skipped 3rd )


You're saying a mcp35x couldn't handle 2 gpu blocks and 2 radiators in a loop by itself?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> You're saying a mcp35x couldn't handle 2 gpu blocks and 2 radiators in a loop by itself?


Not sure if that is what he was saying but one 35x will handle 2 gpu's and 2 rads. You going serial or parallel???


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not sure if that is what he was saying but one 35x will handle 2 gpu's and 2 rads. You going serial or parallel???


They are set up in serial, tomorrow before the end of the day I'm just going to drain the loop and re-route the tubing. I'll clean it whenever I do upgrade the gpu's. Just sucks to see water shoot up so high and within about 30 minutes it's back down to ~28C.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> They are set up in serial, tomorrow before the end of the day I'm just going to drain the loop and re-route the tubing. I'll clean it whenever I do upgrade the gpu's. Just sucks to see water shoot up so high and within about 30 minutes it's back down to ~28C.


That dont sound right if you fans are running at least 75%. Then i don't understand why the temps would get that high??? Do you have the pump running full speed???


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well if that video does not have an agenda i dont know what does .....
> that is your problem, esp in serial, *4 gpus is a bit to much for any one pump* i would be willing to bet, add another pump, you will be happy mine was similar till i added a second, and eventually a fourth ( skipped 3rd )
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying a mcp35x couldn't handle 2 gpu blocks and 2 radiators in a loop by itself?
Click to expand...

i thought you had 4 ( dual gpu cards is " 2 blocks " ) sorry that is my bad :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> They are set up in serial, tomorrow before the end of the day I'm just going to drain the loop and re-route the tubing. I'll clean it whenever I do upgrade the gpu's. Just sucks to see water shoot up so high and within about 30 minutes it's back down to ~28C.
> 
> 
> 
> That dont sound right if you fans are running at least 75%. Then i don't understand why the temps would get that high??? Do you have the pump running full speed???
Click to expand...

i agree, have to ask the basics, fans facing each other? ( push pull "

clean rads ?

pump speed


----------



## Levelog

It shipped!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That dont sound right if you fans are running at least 75%. Then i don't understand why the temps would get that high??? Do you have the pump running full speed???


I don't either







I'm hoping the tubes will change a few degrees which will be enough for me to set and forget until these AMD cards show themselves
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i thought you had 4 ( dual gpu cards is " 2 blocks " ) sorry that is my bad :/
> i agree, have to ask the basics, fans facing each other? ( push pull "
> 
> clean rads ?
> 
> pump speed


No problem, I can't complain about someone trying to help








Everything was cleaned up when I moved into the caselabs, fans direction is right, pump on full speed.

Thank you guys for trying to help, I'm going to try and get this done before next week, I really want to see how much of a difference the tubing will do, I feel silly asking for help while knowing my ridiculous amount of tubing is probably half of the issue.







Sorry


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That dont sound right if you fans are running at least 75%. Then i don't understand why the temps would get that high??? Do you have the pump running full speed???
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the tubes will change a few degrees which will be enough for me to set and forget until these AMD cards show themselves
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i thought you had 4 ( dual gpu cards is " 2 blocks " ) sorry that is my bad :/
> i agree, have to ask the basics, fans facing each other? ( push pull "
> 
> clean rads ?
> 
> pump speed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I can't complain about someone trying to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was cleaned up when I moved into the caselabs, fans direction is right, pump on full speed.
> 
> Thank you guys for trying to help, I'm going to try and get this done before next week, I really want to see how much of a difference the tubing will do, *I feel silly asking for help while knowing my ridiculous amount of tubing is probably half of the issue*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...

Unless it's kinked somewhere, extra tubing doesn't really make any difference worth noting. . . other than aesthetics at least

Tubing itself just doesn't add much restriction until you have to measure it in yards instead of inches.

There are lots of setups with remote rads that have a few yards of tubing to and from, and have decent flow without having to go to mega pump setups, so look at all the other possibilities first.

Darlene


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> not really caselabs related but at 3:32
> 
> https://youtu.be/uLGBoN6eMq0
> 
> Caselabs sighting!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know.... I would love to highlight that across our media channels, but *the content of the video is definitely more important. I'd like to do something special for this young man on behalf of CaseLabs*... I'll have to talk to Jim about this....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ? does caselabs take a stance in gun control ? i hope not,


Really????

Please don't . . .

Why would you want to do that, seems like he's not hurting financially, and the technology already exists at more refined and advanced levels to what he's poking at.

He's an affluent kid who has a pc that cost more than most of us spent on our first car . . . . and you want to help him out?

That video was pure propaganda for the control advocates, sweet, harmless, clean cut looking, young boy striving to cure the malignant ills of a careless society . . . just tugs at my heart strings . . . . NOT

Let the engineers with the education, resources, tools and know how, lead the technology, backed by funding they derive from sources that share their vision of social control.

Sorry to rant, but the end goal of all who would cry out in the name of gun safety, is to work towards eventually confiscating all non police/military weapons.

and not to suggest that I'm one sided . . .

All those who cry out in the name of right to life, would work towards eliminating not only all abortion, but all birth control and family planning, and having the police investigate any woman who miscarries as a possible homicide.

Both the left and the right have their own respective maniacal agendas . . .

It's important that corporations don't buy into either.
[/end rant]

Darlene


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ? does caselabs take a stance in gun control ? i hope not,


OMG awesome idea.... Build the bigger cases with a add-on, a gun safe!!!!! It could be an extended side panel. Holds your computers and your guns!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ? does caselabs take a stance in gun control ? i hope not,
> 
> 
> 
> OMG awesome idea.... Build the bigger cases with a add-on, a gun safe!!!!! It could be an extended side panel. Holds your computers and your guns!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I was actually thinking more along those lines, lol. It's not something that would ever happen I think, but it's a nifty idea.

Case Labs has no involvement in politics, We're not Apple. Hence the reason I'm not sharing it across our media channels. It's cool to see one of our chassis on a program though.

Now we just need to get a case on the space station.


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Both the left and the right have their own respective maniacal agendas . . .
> It's important that corporations don't buy into either.
> [/end rant]
> Darlene


but they do,
recently controversial Supreme Court decision regards Corps. legal entity status,
My question for Roberts confirmation hearings (never put of course),
To what extent should the lady democrats of San Francisco be dipped in brine and hung out to dry?
Please don't ban me for said political.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> You're saying a mcp35x couldn't handle 2 gpu blocks and 2 radiators in a loop by itself?


I would certainly hope Not! I have my setup that consist of exactly that. Mcp35x/480mm/240mm/ 980 x 2 Waterblocks in Parallel. I (Thought) that would more than do -able

The Cautious One

I want a pic of your Set up ALT F4!!


Spoiler: The Division


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I would certainly hope Not! I have my setup that consist of exactly that. Mcp35x/480mm/240mm/ 980 x 2 Waterblocks in Parallel. I (Thought) that would more than do -able
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I want a pic of your Set up ALT F4!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Division


Yeah maybe a picture would help another thing is a flow meter so youcan make sure no kinks or restriction of water!! If fans are on 75% there is no reason not to have a 10 degree delta..


----------



## ivoryg37

Finally got the top for my s3. I'm leak testing right now


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally got the top for my s3. I'm leak testing right now


Nice Ivory!







Don't ya just love the S3







Would never give mine up!


----------



## midnytwarrior

at last after a long wait....
my rig is done.


----------



## fast_fate

The Gun Metal with White interior looks great
Nice Job


----------



## macoi251

Hello need some help, want to know the measurement of this ( pic below - red ) - Mercury S3. ( I'm out of town )
Planning to cover my HDD bay..
Tnx


----------



## Sindre2104

Is it possible to fit a 240 mm radiator inside the HDD bay of the Mercury S3?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Nice Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love the S3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would never give mine up!


Definitely the best case I have bought. Probably will be my last build for a long time. It's funny the Caselab cost more than most case but in the long run will actually save me money because I won't have to keep buying new cases lol


----------



## IT Diva

Wooo Hoooo . . . . .

Looks like I get to move up a notch in the "Awaiting Fulfillment" line.

My accessory items order in gunmetal shipped just moments ago, and the first week of waiting on another TH10A, in gunmetal this time, is about up.

Another week for USPS to get the accessory order here, and I can start to see how the white TH10A looks with gunmetal accessories. . . and the second week of waiting for the new TH10A will be mere history.






































Darlene


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Is it possible to fit a 240 mm radiator inside the HDD bay of the Mercury S3?


Yup, it has been done.. (not mine - credit to the owner)


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> Yup, it has been done.. (not mine - credit to the owner)


ooh, where did he mount fans? might try to mount 3 240's in a S3 when i go over to hard tubing


----------



## macoi251

done by MNPCtech. I think you can get it work if you use an SFX PSU


----------



## Wiz766

Needing some help here. Looking to water cool my S3 120.2 flex bay with rad. I know I want the pump/tube res mounted to the inside of the rad...what all do I need to make that work? I've seen it done a lot in many build but don't know where to look for res/mount/pumps etc...I have an extra D5 Vario from my XPSC res/pump combo.


----------



## Mega Man

if i understand you , you want to mount the pump/res of a d5 to a rad.

one option is the ek mount

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan.html


MAKE SURE TO CHECK REQUIRED ADDONS !

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-holder-d5-v2.html


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i understand you , you want to mount the pump/res of a d5 to a rad.
> 
> one option is the ek mount
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE SURE TO CHECK REQUIRED ADDONS !
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-holder-d5-v2.html


That is almost exactly what I am thinking! Thanks much!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Unless it's kinked somewhere, extra tubing doesn't really make any difference worth noting. . . other than aesthetics at least
> 
> Tubing itself just doesn't add much restriction until you have to measure it in yards instead of inches.
> 
> There are lots of setups with remote rads that have a few yards of tubing to and from, and have decent flow without having to go to mega pump setups, so look at all the other possibilities first.
> 
> Darlene


Go ahead and hit me over the head, I had multiple yards of tubing in each loop. Heck the cpu loop was probably 6feet of tubing, 15+ 45 degree adapters, cpu block, and full chipset block.
Mind you I did have plans of swapping to rigid acrylic and changing graphics cards so I was going to make everything nice and neat, so the first run on this build everything was literally thrown into the back to deal with later








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I would certainly hope Not! I have my setup that consist of exactly that. Mcp35x/480mm/240mm/ 980 x 2 Waterblocks in Parallel. I (Thought) that would more than do -able
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I want a pic of your Set up ALT F4!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Division


You did such a killer job on the details. The board, cpu block, ram, those white accents are awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah maybe a picture would help another thing is a flow meter so youcan make sure no kinks or restriction of water!! If fans are on 75% there is no reason not to have a 10 degree delta..


I have some older cringe worthy pictures here. I'll be up by sunrise to tear it down before lunch time. I'm going to do the shortest runs everywhere and try to avoid angled fittings.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Go ahead and hit me over the head, I had multiple yards of tubing in each loop. Heck the cpu loop was probably 6feet of tubing, 15+ 45 degree adapters, cpu block, and full chipset block.
> Mind you I did have plans of swapping to rigid acrylic and changing graphics cards so I was going to make everything nice and neat, so the first run on this build everything was literally thrown into the back to deal with later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did such a killer job on the details. The board, cpu block, ram, those white accents are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some older cringe worthy pictures here. I'll be up by sunrise to tear it down before lunch time. I'm going to do the shortest runs everywhere and try to avoid angled fittings.


Be sure and check for restrictions


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i understand you , you want to mount the pump/res of a d5 to a rad.
> 
> one option is the ek mount
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan.html
> 
> 
> MAKE SURE TO CHECK REQUIRED ADDONS !
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-holder-d5-v2.html


thanks for this!!!
this will be great for my S5 Chariety Build http://www.overclock.net/t/1543387/sponsored-charity-build-ukrainian-bandos-sponsored-by-performance-pc


----------



## Mega Man

your welcome. honestly surprises me you didnt know about it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your welcome. honestly surprises me you didnt know about it


Had never seen the ek one!! I had order 2 bitspower ones so i will have these also!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

ooh I could use that in the m8 where I have the fan mounted in the floor of the primary tower:


----------



## ALT F4

Moved everything to the front of the case, stripped multiple feet of tubing, and same effect. While I have better idle temperatures it's not stopping from the cards breaking 10C delta. At this point I could make a list of things because I can't find a solution.

I'm going to go try and catch up on errands since I skipped the whole morning and afternoon messing with the rig. I didn't have my tool kit from work bag and now my fingers are literally screaming in pain D. To make matters worse, I forgot about the loose screw in one of the caselabs hinges from when I installed this case


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Moved everything to the front of the case, stripped multiple feet of tubing, and same effect. While I have better idle temperatures it's not stopping from the cards breaking 10C delta. At this point I could make a list of things because I can't find a solution.
> 
> I'm going to go try and catch up on errands since I skipped the whole morning and afternoon messing with the rig. I didn't have my tool kit from work bag and now my fingers are literally screaming in pain D. To make matters worse, I forgot about the loose screw in one of the caselabs hinges from when I installed this case


Really wonder what the flow rate is the only thing that is left really!!???


----------



## Mega Man

tim application


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tim application


No water is getting heat so can't be the tim mega man


----------



## DewMan

A quick CL question please?

When I order a Flex-Bay device mount kit, are the included 6-32 & M3 screws that come with it color matched as the thumbscrews are?

I sure wish my case would get here soon.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> A quick CL question please?
> 
> When I order a Flex-Bay device mount kit, are the included 6-32 & M3 screws that come with it color matched as the thumbscrews are?
> 
> I sure wish my case would get here soon.


All screes i have ever gotten have been black


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All screes i have ever gotten have been black


Thanks seross69. Black will work since that's the color of mount kits I'm getting .









One less thing to worry about buying .... soo many other things to spend $$ on for a CL build though huh?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Thanks seross69. Black will work since that's the color of mount kits I'm getting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One less thing to worry about buying .... soo many other things to spend $$ on for a CL build though huh?


Yes lots


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes lots


No kidding. I've not even received my case yet and already spent $2k in non-CL stuff to go in it before I even decide what MB/CPU/RAM/GPU/heatsinks will go in it.









But I knew going in I'd be spending this much so not a total shock.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Moved everything to the front of the case, stripped multiple feet of tubing, and same effect. While I have better idle temperatures it's not stopping from the cards breaking 10C delta. At this point I could make a list of things because I can't find a solution.
> 
> I'm going to go try and catch up on errands since I skipped the whole morning and afternoon messing with the rig. I didn't have my tool kit from work bag and now my fingers are literally screaming in pain D. To make matters worse, I forgot about the loose screw in one of the caselabs hinges from when I installed this case


A picture of your setup would be beneficial. Also, pump speed should be high to move more heat quickly. I know there's a lot of people who will say different, but they're all WRONG. I had an article I linked to but it seems that site is no longer around. It was about cars and radiators and pumps, with mathematical formulas and science to back it, but the same principle applies to PC watercooling. Faster pump=better cooling, fact.

Also, try different TIM.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> A picture of your setup would be beneficial. Also, pump speed should be high to move more heat quickly. I know there's a lot of people who will say different, but they're all WRONG. I had an article I linked to but it seems that site is no longer around. It was about cars and radiators and pumps, with mathematical formulas and science to back it, but the same principle applies to PC watercooling. Faster pump=better cooling, fact.
> 
> Also, try different TIM.


I hope article also stated that if water is moving 2 fast it can not remove heat and you actually have diminished returns!! But we do not have enough pumps or strong enough to see this!!

That is reason i want better than 1.5 gpm and have the iwaki pump!!!


----------



## X-Nine

You'd have to have a ridiculously insane pump for that to occur, though, so it's kind of moot.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Oh YEA!! Did a couple tubing runs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







TCO


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> A picture of your setup would be beneficial. Also, pump speed should be high to move more heat quickly. I know there's a lot of people who will say different, but they're all WRONG. I had an article I linked to but it seems that site is no longer around. It was about cars and radiators and pumps, with mathematical formulas and science to back it, but the same principle applies to PC watercooling. Faster pump=better cooling, fact.
> 
> Also, try different TIM.


I hear ya, I'm a fan of the knowledge so I always go and look for as much info to research. I linked pictures few posts back. I've tried everything I could to try and understand what or why. Literally ruling everything you would want to on a normal checklist. Having the new blocks, radiators, and everything else my initial installation was tedious, spent 2 blitz kits to fully clean everything. For reference, there is a few feet of tubing less on each loop, the return lines are in the front to the reservoirs and there's less fittings everywhere. All in all, idle ~27C rads 29C gpu and after ~39C rads and ~46C gpu.

You mentioned formulas, I am also a fan of math and science. Everything I have on paper adds up to what you would expect good results. Not sure what it is that's not taking effect in the real world. I know adding a second mcp35x to each loop would obviously fix the problem, but 1 should be more than enough for the numbers I'm expecting. One of the things I haven't been willing to consider is tim, I did use cool laboratory ultra being the blocks are nickel and it should not be an issue in terms of performance. If you tell me my favorite conductive liquid metal thermal compound is the issue we're going to have a problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope article also stated that if water is moving 2 fast it can not remove heat and you actually have diminished returns!! But we do not have enough pumps or strong enough to see this!!
> 
> That is reason i want better than 1.5 gpm and have the iwaki pump!!!


I should have videod the flow inside the reservoirs, because I'm not willing to touch the rig again until I order acrylic or petg








I can't guesstimate the flow to a number, if you were to watch the reservoir then it seems it could fill a gallon up in probably about a minute in a half, this is just to guesstimate.
This is judging from after it's bled and pushing water through the blocks, when I first fill the loops it eats through the EK res filled within 3 seconds of the pump turning on.

If I had a parallel terminal or enough fittings I would of tried that to rule it out


----------



## X-Nine

I've always had great results with PK1 Nano as TIM. It's my go-to and I recommend it.

What's your ambient temp like?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've always had great results with PK1 Nano as TIM. It's my go-to and I recommend it.
> 
> What's your ambient temp like?


Yeah prolimatech is one of my preferred brands, I used PK3 on my cpu. About ~20.1 - 23.3C ambient and when the air conditioner is on there is literally a duct blowing towards the front of the case which has the push config radiator.


----------



## X-Nine

Hmmm.... Try the fans in pull instead of push and see if that makes any difference. If not, do push pull, then if that doesn't work... I'd replace the TIM.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope article also stated that if water is moving 2 fast it can not remove heat and you actually have diminished returns!! But we do not have enough pumps or strong enough to see this!!
> 
> That is reason i want better than 1.5 gpm and have the iwaki pump!!!


You can have that with dual d5







Just changed the GPUs in chessboard and have to redo the loop:



GPUs blocks are now in parallel and this new generation of ek blocks (980/titan x) are a bit less restrictive that the old titans blocks. So the end results is if I put both d5 on that loop at 100% I end up having 2 GPM







Before with blocks in serial I was getting 1.4 GPM.

No need to iwaki mate. It will sound like a apartment basement with motors and machines on...

@ALT F4 do you have a flow meter on it mate? Do you known how much flow you are getting? One of the best reasons to have a flow meter is to constantly check the health of your loop. If wiuth time the flowdrops you known something is clogging up somewhere... Also how are you calculating the delta air-water? Is the ambient temp measured how? Thermistor close to the case or a separate thermometer in the room but away from the PC?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can have that with dual d5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed the GPUs in chessboard and have to redo the loop:
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs blocks are now in parallel and this new generation of ek blocks (980/titan x) are a bit less restrictive that the old titans blocks. So the end results is if I put both d5 on that loop at 100% I end up having 2 GPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before with blocks in serial I was getting 1.4 GPM.
> 
> No need to iwaki mate. It will sound like a apartment basement with motors and machines on...
> 
> @ALT F4 do you have a flow meter on it mate? Do you known how much flow you are getting? One of the best reasons to have a flow meter is to constantly check the health of your loop. If wiuth time the flowdrops you known something is clogging up somewhere... Also how are you calculating the delta air-water? Is the ambient temp measured how? Thermistor close to the case or a separate thermometer in the room but away from the PC?


Your rig is looking awesome








I've answered most of those questions throughout my last several posts. Long story short this room is a solid ~21C to ~23C depending if the air conditioner is on or off. Water temperature will idle at ~29C to ~31C depending on room temp, under load I'm seeing water temp on gpu upwards to ~39C. The room is still cool and you can feel the heat of the furnace errr radiators









I should have videod with the reservoir half full so all could see what I've been mentioning. It's nowhere near a bad flow which is why you would end up confused on why the numbers don't add up







Regardless, when the amd cards are released and I decide what to do with the rest of my rig I might double up on the pumps and call it a day. Next time I test I'm going to use the cards stock bios to see if the 0.05v will make much of a difference, bummer I didn't have enough fittings to test parallel on the gpu loop.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can have that with dual d5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed the GPUs in chessboard and have to redo the loop:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs blocks are now in parallel and this new generation of ek blocks (980/titan x) are a bit less restrictive that the old titans blocks. So the end results is if I put both d5 on that loop at 100% I end up having 2 GPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before with blocks in serial I was getting 1.4 GPM.
> 
> No need to iwaki mate. It will sound like a apartment basement with motors and machines on...
> 
> @ALT F4 do you have a flow meter on it mate? Do you known how much flow you are getting? One of the best reasons to have a flow meter is to constantly check the health of your loop. If wiuth time the flowdrops you known something is clogging up somewhere... Also how are you calculating the delta air-water? Is the ambient temp measured how? Thermistor close to the case or a separate thermometer in the room but away from the PC?


But actually the iwaki is really quite and even with it at full speed and 4 D5's my flow is between 1.6 and 2 gpm!!!!









Now that is with 3 blocks and 9 rads 6 of the rads being in parallel


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can have that with dual d5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed the GPUs in chessboard and have to redo the loop:
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs blocks are now in parallel and this new generation of ek blocks (980/titan x) are a bit less restrictive that the old titans blocks. So the end results is if I put both d5 on that loop at 100% I end up having 2 GPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before with blocks in serial I was getting 1.4 GPM.
> 
> No need to iwaki mate. It will sound like a apartment basement with motors and machines on...
> 
> @ALT F4 do you have a flow meter on it mate? Do you known how much flow you are getting? One of the best reasons to have a flow meter is to constantly check the health of your loop. If wiuth time the flowdrops you known something is clogging up somewhere... Also how are you calculating the delta air-water? Is the ambient temp measured how? Thermistor close to the case or a separate thermometer in the room but away from the PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Your rig is looking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered most of those questions throughout my last several posts. Long story short this room is a solid ~21C to ~23C depending if the air conditioner is on or off. Water temperature will idle at ~29C to ~31C depending on room temp, under load I'm seeing water temp on gpu upwards to ~39C. The room is still cool and you can feel the heat of the furnace errr radiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have videod with the reservoir half full so all could see what I've been mentioning. It's nowhere near a bad flow which is why you would end up confused on why the numbers don't add up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, when the amd cards are released and I decide what to do with the rest of my rig I might double up on the pumps and call it a day. Next time I test I'm going to use the cards stock bios to see if the 0.05v will make much of a difference, bummer I didn't have enough fittings to test parallel on the gpu loop.
Click to expand...

I looked at what pics of your build I could find, and didn't see anything that jumped right out that looked suspect . . .

The acrylic T on the pump outlet is pretty restrictive, I always try to use a triple rotary 90 out of a pump when I need a 90, and then use the straight thru passages of T's for the main flow direction.

I'm not a fan of the type of 90's you have in some locations, particularly the in and out of the GPU bridge.

One thing that you can't see externally, but need to watch for as you build, particularly if you're using fittings from multiple sources, is that some are absolute disasters as far as flow capability . . .

In the pic below, the 45 on the left is a Bitspower, the 45 on the right is some other POS brand, and the M to F rotary in the middle is also some POS brand.

Look at the bore diameters . . . compared to the Bitspower, the others might as well be pinholes.

Just one POS fitting like those two, can trash the flow for the whole loop.



The other thing to watch for as you build, is that some fittings have a longer male thread than others, and some fittings have a very short female thread, that if you use a long male thread into it, can restrict the flow markedly. . . . FC Terminals on GPU blocks would be an obvious example, but surely isn't the only example.



Tearing everything down to inspect stuff is probably the last thing you want to do, but if you fail to get acceptable temp results, you may have to just bite the bullet.

Darlene


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Your rig is looking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered most of those questions throughout my last several posts. Long story short this room is a solid ~21C to ~23C depending if the air conditioner is on or off. Water temperature will idle at ~29C to ~31C depending on room temp, under load I'm seeing water temp on gpu upwards to ~39C. The room is still cool and you can feel the heat of the furnace errr radiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have videod with the reservoir half full so all could see what I've been mentioning. It's nowhere near a bad flow which is why you would end up confused on why the numbers don't add up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, when the amd cards are released and I decide what to do with the rest of my rig I might double up on the pumps and call it a day. Next time I test I'm going to use the cards stock bios to see if the 0.05v will make much of a difference, bummer I didn't have enough fittings to test parallel on the gpu loop.


Yeah even the idle temps seems quite off. You should be getting something like 1-3 degrees over ambient. Perhaps the only way to tell is to take the loop apart. So you do not have the flow meter on it correct?


----------



## Anateus

Have any of you tried to remove the Case Labs logo from the front plate? I must get rid of it for some time, it would be reapplied later.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I looked at what pics of your build I could find, and didn't see anything that jumped right out that looked suspect . . .
> 
> The acrylic T on the pump outlet is pretty restrictive, I always try to use a triple rotary 90 out of a pump when I need a 90, and then use the straight thru passages of T's for the main flow direction.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the type of 90's you have in some locations, particularly the in and out of the GPU bridge.
> 
> One thing that you can't see externally, but need to watch for as you build, particularly if you're using fittings from multiple sources, is that some are absolute disasters as far as flow capability . . .
> 
> In the pic below, the 45 on the left is a Bitspower, the 45 on the right is some other POS brand, and the M to F rotary in the middle is also some POS brand.
> 
> Look at the bore diameters . . . compared to the Bitspower, the others might as well be pinholes.
> 
> Just one POS fitting like those two, can trash the flow for the whole loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing to watch for as you build, is that some fittings have a longer male thread than others, and some fittings have a very short female thread, that if you use a long male thread into it, can restrict the flow markedly. . . . FC Terminals on GPU blocks would be an obvious example, but surely isn't the only example.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearing everything down to inspect stuff is probably the last thing you want to do, but if you fail to get acceptable temp results, you may have to just bite the bullet.
> 
> Darlene


Told you the back was a disaster







temporary but still cringe worthy overall.
The most I did was check practically every fitting since I swapped things around, I'll only be able to clean inside the gpu block when I get new cards or install the rigid tubing, I'll get rid of the terminal and go parallel at that point.
Safe to say I'd need 2 pumps in each loop to run at the optimal level, even when I tidy things up and install the rigid tubing, there is going to be a lot of restriction because of the runs and aesthetics, but at that point pump speed won't matter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah even the idle temps seems quite off. You should be getting something like 1-3 degrees over ambient. Perhaps the only way to tell is to take the loop apart. So you do not have the flow meter on it correct?


Maybe on stock settings temps would probably be a bit lower








You have 10 posts per page don't you?







There is like a dozen posts of me, I do not have a flow meter, loop is temporary, definitely right about the loop though, I need to tear it apart.

This is more of my fault guys, I appreciate you all helping me try to troubleshoot and/or think outside the box. Since I've been putting off the upgrade on the tubing and video cards(not by choice) I keep trying to rule out that nothing is clogging cpu or gpu block and for all I know a fitting could of flaked up and easily started a nice nest inside the microchannels. I will go back and +rep you all for taking the time to help me.









Edit - Just gave it another spin, stock bios the water won't break 37.5C sucks I can't test parallel on one pump before eventually tearing it all down


----------



## Newtocooling

I wanted to just post a few picks from my build log to show my appreciation to Caselabs for such an awesome case!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Have any of you tried to remove the Case Labs logo from the front plate? I must get rid of it for some time, it would be reapplied later.


I did it on my SM8 when I transformed it from regular ATX to reverse ATX.

Slowly remove it with a razor blade or an X-Acto blade by gently sliding it under it. I didn't scratch the case and the badge was in perfect shape and still had a good amount of stickyness. So I just reapplied it and it was done.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I did it on my SM8 when I transformed it from regular ATX to reverse ATX.
> 
> Slowly remove it with a razor blade or an X-Acto blade by gently sliding it under it. I didn't scratch the case and the badge was in perfect shape and still had a good amount of stickyness. So I just reapplied it and it was done.


Was there any visible spot left after you removed it? Just want to make sure there will be no sign of it for some time.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Was there any visible spot left after you removed it? Just want to make sure there will be no sign of it for some time.


Nope it was spotless


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I wanted to just post a few picks from my build log to show my appreciation to Caselabs for such an awesome case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

If someone on here with an S3 wants to do me a solid. I am looking for the distance to what would be the die of a reference GPU and the top or bottom of a 120.2 in the flex bay. Thinking of going the ghetto route with cooling my Titan X with a Kraken G10 and H105.
Dont want to dump the money into a custom loop until I EAS from the Marine Corps but can't stand how loud the stock cooler is.

The H105s pump-to-rad is 12.5" so I want to make sure it will fit before I buy it.
Sorry, I am at the office and PC is torn apart now.


----------



## SynchroSCP

So from another project that has fallen off I have a Magicool Hexa 720 radiator on the way, would it be possible to adapt that into the top of a mercury S5 somehow? I currently have the extended top and 360 mount in my S5, looks like the rad would fit and would love to figure out a way to incorporate this into my loop.

Heres a pic of the rad...


----------



## leighspped

when did lead time go to weeks?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> when did lead time go to weeks?


Weeks and weeks (aka months) ago.









Unless you're asking about a specific case/part?


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> when did lead time go to weeks?


About a week ago.... AFAIK


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> So from another project that has fallen off I have a Magicool Hexa 720 radiator on the way, would it be possible to adapt that into the top of a mercury S5 somehow? I currently have the extended top and 360 mount in my S5, looks like the rad would fit and would love to figure out a way to incorporate this into my loop.
> 
> Heres a pic of the rad...


Good question as I was looking at one of these for my M8 for an add on once I get the initial loop done. .


----------



## Ixander

The sell a Drop-in mount solid for the S5 which you can mod your way. Here


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> So from another project that has fallen off I have a Magicool Hexa 720 radiator on the way, would it be possible to adapt that into the top of a mercury S5 somehow? I currently have the extended top and 360 mount in my S5, looks like the rad would fit and would love to figure out a way to incorporate this into my loop.
> 
> Heres a pic of the rad...


They sell a Drop-In Mount Solid for the S5, you can mod it your way. Here


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I wanted to just post a few picks from my build log to show my appreciation to Caselabs for such an awesome case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gold Dust approves of this build


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> They sell a Drop-In Mount Solid for the S5, you can mod it your way. Here


Was looking at that and not a bad option at all, the silver shroud of the Hexa 720 comes off and would serve as a template for cutting.

Another idea was just to figure out some angled brackets that would attach to the bottom of the rad and the rails on the case where the drop in mounts attach.

Will figure out the best way to go when it gets here, I'd also need to mod the extended top to allow more airflow.


----------



## nyk20z3

Got the front IO cables as clean as possible, i have become super anal about cable management.

Only thing left to do at this point is finish the custom sleeved cables but that might take a while since i don't have time.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Tubing Done in the Bottom of the SMA8

Easier than I thought.

TCO


----------



## Artah

Hi guys,

Without digging through too many posts and such, wanted some info from anyone that have a link or experience with mounting an I7-4790K CPU only closed loop corsair radiator to a Merlin SM8 front or top? Thank you.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Without digging through too many posts and such, wanted some info from anyone that have a link or experience with mounting an I7-4790K CPU only closed loop corsair radiator to a Merlin SM8 front or top? Thank you.


Found this vid a while back when I was waiting for my SM8






Corsair cooler in push-pull


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> They sell a Drop-In Mount Solid for the S5, you can mod it your way. Here


The more I look at this I think this is the way to go, might order today. What are these made of, aluminum? And what is the best way to cut the 120mm fan holes? Is there a blade or bit that works best or just by hand with a dremel? Doesn't have to be the cleanest as it will be hidden by the rad and fans. Thx


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Found this vid a while back when I was waiting for my SM8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair cooler in push-pull


Thanks, I'm mostly wondering what if any Corsair closed loop will reach from preferably the front flex bay to the CPU on an SM8 otherwise it will be on top and if the mounting matches without modding it.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The more I look at this I think this is the way to go, might order today. What are these made of, aluminum? And what is the best way to cut the 120mm fan holes? Is there a blade or bit that works best or just by hand with a dremel? Doesn't have to be the cleanest as it will be hidden by the rad and fans. Thx


I have a spare white drop in but you'll need the drop in chassis also with 480 holes but it's for a Merlin SM8. Not sure if it will fit. You pay for shipping and it's yours but check first to make sure it's compatible.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The more I look at this I think this is the way to go, might order today. What are these made of, aluminum? And what is the best way to cut the 120mm fan holes? Is there a blade or bit that works best or just by hand with a dremel? Doesn't have to be the cleanest as it will be hidden by the rad and fans. Thx


I'd imagine a hole saw for a drill might work. Would just have to be careful....


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks, I'm mostly wondering what if any Corsair closed loop will reach from preferably the front flex bay to the CPU on an SM8 otherwise it will be on top and if the mounting matches without modding it.


well, I have a spare H105 cooler and tried to hold up the radiator in the front with my hand, and this is as far as it can go.



it won't reach.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah a hole saw bit will work. You'll probably want to match the hole sizes to the Hexa 720's shroud, but in general 120mm fan = 4.5" hole saw and 140mm fan = 5.5" hole saw.






Edit:


Spoiler: Or you could use a jigsaw instead ...


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or you could use a jigsaw instead ...


+rep

I like the jigsaw method simply because I have a jigsaw and the blades for aluminum are alot cheaper than the hole saw and mandrel, plus i'd need a beefier drill or rent a press. Then again a dozen donuts might get the machine shop at work to do it for me


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The more I look at this I think this is the way to go, might order today. What are these made of, aluminum? And what is the best way to cut the 120mm fan holes? Is there a blade or bit that works best or just by hand with a dremel? Doesn't have to be the cleanest as it will be hidden by the rad and fans. Thx


I think the Drop-In Solid Mount is the easiest way to go, I would like to see how this ends up. They sell a solid top cover, but i think they don't sell it extended, but you could think a way to mod your top cover too.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I think the Drop-In Solid Mount is the easiest way to go, I would like to see how this ends up. They sell a solid top cover, but i think they don't sell it extended, but you could think a way to mod your top cover too.


For the top cover I was just going to find some 360 radiator grills and cut holes to install them, should be more than enough to support the airflow through the 720. Should be pretty straightforward, will figure that out later.

This is pretty cool as since I upgraded to the Titan X my loop delta is not great and temps are getting up to mid 50's for CPU and GPU, a lot of the problem is that my PC sits in a shelf unit and is boxed in on 3 sides so some of the heat was getting recirculated. I've pulled it out of that area and temps are better but this will be a more robust solution allowing more rad space and dissipating all of the heat up and away. Assuming the Hexa 720 works as well as two 45mm 360 rads I should be close to 100% rad vs heat load (422w Heat Load / 408w dissipation @ 1400 RPM fans).

I ordered the solip drop in mount, don't know how long it will take but the Hexa 720 is coming from the UK so I'm hoping everything will be in hand by 5/1. I'll post pics in my build log as I go for you.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> well, I have a spare H105 cooler and tried to hold up the radiator in the front with my hand, and this is as far as it can go.
> 
> 
> 
> it won't reach.


I know you wanted a Corsair cooler, but if you are open to the Kraken ones, they have longer hoses that might reach.


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone!

Just a heads up, the Mercury S8S is back on the site as a permanent addition to the Mercury Line!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just a heads up, the Mercury S8S is back on the site as a permanent edition to the Mercury Line!


Epic!


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just a heads up, the Mercury S8S is back on the site as a permanent addition to the Mercury Line!


That's great news, my next case!


----------



## Georgey123

That is awesome new Kevin!







. The temptation begins


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just a heads up, the Mercury S8S is back on the site as a permanent addition to the Mercury Line!


( depressed ) great... now the next fatality .... the s8 is dead "finish him "


----------



## Levelog

It looks like the only real difference is that it's shorter? If so I can live with the fact that my S8 was just delivered today. Also where's the best place to get some dust filters for it?


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> It looks like the only real difference is that it's shorter? If so I can live with the fact that my S8 was just delivered today. Also where's the best place to get some dust filters for it?


DEMCiflex custom filters.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> DEMCiflex custom filters.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Where's the best place to buy demciflex filters for my S8. Those are the ones I was planning on getting.


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Where's the best place to buy demciflex filters for my S8. Those are the ones I was planning on getting.


Haven't done much research on the S8. If they have a set pack for it just Google around your area. If they don't then you would need to order directly from them to get custom cut filters.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Where's the best place to buy demciflex filters for my S8. Those are the ones I was planning on getting.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=demciflex+caselabs


----------



## X-Nine

Since a lot of people don't travel to our official forum, I thought I'd link to it here, an announcement regarding the discontinuation of the ST10: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552027/merlin-st10-to-be-discontinued-may-31-2015#post_23819382


----------



## stren

Also this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552237/ek-caselabs-s8-water-cooling-kit/

A preconfigured kit designed with the S8 in mind







And you save a bunch of $$$ over buying the parts seperately.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552237/ek-caselabs-s8-water-cooling-kit/
> 
> A preconfigured kit designed with the S8 in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you save a bunch of $$$ over buying the parts seperately.


wow, that's pretty neat. is this a official partnership with cl and ek? as much as i find it tiresome seeing ek everywhere, you can't deny the quality of their products and how much faster they are ahead of the curb than everyone else.


----------



## superericla

Sad to see the ST10 discontinued. I've quite enjoyed mine. It's good to see they'll continue to support the case though, with accessories and such.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552237/ek-caselabs-s8-water-cooling-kit/
> 
> A preconfigured kit designed with the S8 in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you save a bunch of $$$ over buying the parts seperately.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's pretty neat. is this a official partnership with cl and ek? as much as i find it tiresome seeing ek everywhere, you can't deny the quality of their products and how much faster they are ahead of the curb than everyone else.
Click to expand...

It is indeed a partnership between us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Sad to see the ST10 discontinued. I've quite enjoyed mine. It's good to see they'll continue to support the case though, with accessories and such.


We try to accommodate our customers when we discontinue a chassis for as long as possible. You paid damn good money for a case, not having replacement parts available would be really lame. Discontinuation really only happens when we are no longer selling the chassis enough to maintain inventory, or if we're releasing an updated version (like we did when we went from TH10 to TH10A, or the TX10D/V to just the TX10).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just dropping this here. I am getting the other 90s Today at the POBOX.

Will Tube up the MOBO tonight... and Possibly bend a tube?

TCO


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> ... and Possibly bend a tube?
> 
> TCO


On purpose I hope! Looks sweet.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> *On purpose* I hope! Looks sweet.


I will bend one on purpose Haha. I ordered 8 x 90degree fittings (Have them today) but I needed 9 total. We will make up for the lack of one fitting.

TCO


----------



## NKrader

Sold my black/white s5 and got a black/white/gunmetal s8s


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I will bend one on purpose Haha. I ordered 8 x 90degree fittings (Have them today) but I needed 9 total. We will make up for the lack of one fitting.
> 
> TCO


How many fittings do you have in that build?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> How many fittings do you have in that build?


Oh Geez.... I ordered 54 x C47s bitspower. I think the tally for the 90 Degree is.... 8 + 5 so thats 13, Plus the 7 x Bitspower 3/8" x 1/2" 90Degree Compression Fittings.. and then I ordered 16 XSPC 3/8" x 1/2" straight compression fittings... the 40mm Bitspower Extension.. Two x Subby 90Degree Bitspower...

Then Another 2 x 90degree Deluxe White...

None of Those fittings specified Counts These 

Plus another 7 x Bitspower Passthroughs.

The Cautious One..

I don't know how many that is..... 54 + 13 + 7 + 16 + 1 + 2 + 2 + 7

= 102 Fittings....

Plus I had the Male/Male... That was a total of...... 2 + 2 + 2
Plus 2 Drain Valves...
Plus a Q rotary in the lower compartment...

102 + 2 + 6 + 1 = 111 ? I might be forgetting something....


----------



## X-Nine

111 fittings?! Holy crap! I get loony if I use more than 25 in a build (including stop footings on extra ports).

That's like,1000 bucks just on fittings, lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 111 fittings?! Holy crap! I get loony if I use more than 25 in a build (including stop footings on extra ports).
> 
> That's like,1000 bucks just on fittings, lol.


I di not want to count mine i know I easily have 2 times that and more


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 111 fittings?! Holy crap! I get loony if I use more than 25 in a build (including stop footings on extra ports).
> 
> That's like,1000 bucks just on fittings, lol.


Yea.. Right at 1000? I wasn't prepared for the cost of them. But I wanted quality and looks. Ill pay for it and never look back...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I di not want to count mine i know I easily have 2 times that and more


Oh I've stopped in your build before.. I know.. You could top me by at least another 100

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Hey, no complaints here. Bitspower makes some fine fittings. Them and Monsoon are my go-tos. Won't use anything else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey, no complaints here. Bitspower makes some fine fittings. Them and Monsoon are my go-tos. Won't use anything else.


Not even Rocket Science?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey, no complaints here. Bitspower makes some fine fittings. Them and Monsoon are my go-tos. Won't use anything else.


If you guys got into the "Fitting" Game... Talk about some Cash my Friend









TCO


----------



## VSG

Oh you guys, you really want to start comparing parts now?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh you guys, you really want to start comparing parts now?


I am sure they do not want to compare parts with me or you this is for sure. I bought 10 of each matte black fitting Bitspower makes to give you an idea of what I wasted money on.. but I have them if I need them!!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sure they do not want to compare parts with me or you this is for sure. I bought 10 of each matte black fitting Bitspower makes to give you an idea of what I wasted money on.. but I have them if I need them!!!


Haha exactly


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh you guys, you really want to start comparing parts now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sure they do not want to compare parts with me or you this is for sure. I bought 10 of each matte black fitting Bitspower makes to give you an idea of what I wasted money on.. but I have them if I need them!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Haha exactly


WHOA!! Guys.. Please let the little fish have some glory.. Just for a second


















Ok Im Satisfied

TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> WHOA!! Guys.. Please let the little fish have some glory.. Just for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Im Satisfied
> 
> TCO


It is a crazy world!!!!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> How many fittings do you have in that build?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Geez.... I ordered 54 x C47s bitspower. I think the tally for the 90 Degree is.... 8 + 5 so thats 13, Plus the 7 x Bitspower 3/8" x 1/2" 90Degree Compression Fittings.. and then I ordered 16 XSPC 3/8" x 1/2" straight compression fittings... the 40mm Bitspower Extension.. Two x Subby 90Degree Bitspower...
> 
> Then Another 2 x 90degree Deluxe White...
> 
> None of Those fittings specified Counts These
> 
> Plus another 7 x Bitspower Passthroughs.
> 
> The Cautious One..
> 
> I don't know how many that is..... 54 + 13 + 7 + 16 + 1 + 2 + 2 + 7
> 
> = 102 Fittings....
> 
> Plus I had the Male/Male... That was a total of...... 2 + 2 + 2
> Plus 2 Drain Valves...
> Plus a Q rotary in the lower compartment...
> 
> 102 + 2 + 6 + 1 = 111 ? I might be forgetting something....
Click to expand...

Not that I'm the type who might have said a few weeks back, "I told you so", . . . . . . .









D.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh you guys, you really want to start comparing parts now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they do not want to compare parts with me or you this is for sure. I bought 10 of each matte black fitting Bitspower makes to give you an idea of what I wasted money on.. but I have them if I need them!!!
Click to expand...

Well, you're build isn't called excessive insanity for no reason.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, you're build isn't called excessive insanity for no reason.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not that I'm the type who might have said a few weeks back, "I told you so", . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.










Thank Diva. I appreciate that.









Its Coming along nicely. But I have extra c47s and maybe a couple extra 90degree fittings.

TCO


----------



## Levelog

Finished putting my S8 together, and it looks great! If I'm not lazy tomorrow I'll take some pictures.


----------



## superericla

Just ordered a second pedestal for my ST10. Needed some more room for expanding.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: math
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Geez.... I ordered 54 x C47s bitspower. I think the tally for the 90 Degree is.... 8 + 5 so thats 13, Plus the 7 x Bitspower 3/8" x 1/2" 90Degree Compression Fittings.. and then I ordered 16 XSPC 3/8" x 1/2" straight compression fittings... the 40mm Bitspower Extension.. Two x Subby 90Degree Bitspower...
> 
> Then Another 2 x 90degree Deluxe White...
> 
> None of Those fittings specified Counts These
> 
> Plus another 7 x Bitspower Passthroughs.
> 
> The Cautious One..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many that is..... 54 + 13 + 7 + 16 + 1 + 2 + 2 + 7
> 
> = *102 Fittings*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: more math
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I had the Male/Male... That was a total of...... 2 + 2 + 2
> Plus 2 Drain Valves...
> Plus a Q rotary in the lower compartment...
> 
> 102 + 2 + 6 + 1 = 111 ? I might be forgetting something....


+102?? Wow..just ..wow. I didn't want to say it at first but (now I must







) sometimes less is more. However your build looks amazing. Must feel heavy already

btw, Just the Bitspower fittings alone will easily go over the 1000, euro that is. Ah, so great living here


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Finished putting my S8 together, and it looks great! If I'm not lazy tomorrow I'll take some pictures.


Lazy is not an acceptable word when you finish a CaseLabs build. You post some damn pictures for us to marvel at.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Lazy is not an acceptable word when you finish a CaseLabs build. You post some damn pictures for us to marvel at.


No build yet, just finished putting the case together. Build should be coming here in a couple weeks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> +102?? Wow..just ..wow. I didn't want to say it at first but (now I must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) sometimes less is more. However your build looks amazing. Must feel heavy already
> 
> btw, Just the Bitspower fittings alone will easily go over the 1000, euro that is. Ah, so great living here


Oh it's heavy! The Fittings worked out great.

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Xnine and Kevin. Any chance or plan to do a htpc classic style (aka horizontal case)? I am searching for a good one and I can't believe is so hard to find one with the characteristics I would like (room enough for a full VGA card, attractive and capable of WC it. something like this:


----------



## szeged

s8 + pedestal arrived last night.

infinitely easier to put together than the sth10 lol. got it all constructed within around 30 minutes, waiting on other parts to come in to fill it up


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> s8 + pedestal arrived last night.
> 
> infinitely easier to put together than the sth10 lol. got it all constructed within around 30 minutes, waiting on other parts to come in to fill it up


It took me entirely longer than I'd care to admit to figure out how to put on the motherboard tray support beam.


----------



## psycho84




----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Xnine and Kevin. Any chance or plan to do a htpc classic style (aka horizontal case)? I am searching for a good one and I can't believe is so hard to find one with the characteristics I would like (room enough for a full VGA card, attractive and capable of WC it. something like this:


No plans for anything like that. That doesn't mean it won't happen, but I think the likelihood of it is pretty slim.

Jim and Kevin are focusing on getting Nova done and getting production times down at the moment (which are both pretty monumental tasks given that our popularity exploded late last year).


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Xnine and Kevin. Any chance or plan to do a htpc classic style (aka horizontal case)? I am searching for a good one and I can't believe is so hard to find one with the characteristics I would like (room enough for a full VGA card, attractive and capable of WC it. something like this:


I think this is a great idea


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very good =)


----------



## Georgey123

Spoiler: Warning Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*






Super clean S8 mate, great job.







Is there not 1 single rad in it as well?


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> Super clean S8 mate, great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there not 1 single rad in it as well?


Nope. No Rads inside the Case, "only" the two MoRa's outside


----------



## VSG

Looks great, Jens! Perhaps the S8 Short might have worked better for you but I don't think it was out when you ordered this.


----------



## leighspped

how much should i be paying to get a SM8 re-powder coated? I'm just looking for some ball park


----------



## Sindre2104

what is the most amount of rad space one can cram into a S3? (with modding)
Already planning my next upgrade and was thinking this:
280mm*30mm up top with the 36mm extended top
280*65mm front
Another 280mm*30mm in the HDD bay.
Only big problem is the plumbing, atleast if i am going to stick to my current reservoir.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Tubing is done in the SMA8. Leak test is next.

TCO


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sure they do not want to compare parts with me or you this is for sure. I bought 10 of each matte black fitting Bitspower makes to give you an idea of what I wasted money on.. but I have them if I need them!!!


Now I know why stuff is out of stock when I'm trying to buy


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol yeah he definitely almost has enough to start his own shop


----------



## PCModderMike

Placed an order for a pedestal for my S5, and a bunch of gear to stuff my build and get back under water. Feeling pumped!


----------



## Mega Man

congrats~ welcome to the obsession


----------



## PCModderMike

Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th (well 5th if you count the air cooled rendition I'm currently sitting on) build in a CaseLabs case.









Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th build in a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.


Youve come to the right place. You probably dont want to go any shorter than i did on it. I did 29cm. My PCIe are both 53cm. You could go shorter. CPU was also 53cm. If all goes according to plan ill be wiring it up wednesday but i tested each cable to make sure it fit like i wanted during the build.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th build in a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve come to the right place. You probably dont want to go any shorter than i did on it. I did 29cm. My PCIe are both 53cm. You could go shorter. CPU was also 53cm.
Click to expand...

Ah, cheers. Figured there would be someone in here who had input on this, even if it was a very specific question. +rep


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th (well 5th if you count the air cooled rendition I'm currently sitting on) build in a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.


Ive been using Ensourced cables and I could not be happier. For my s8, I found that the 30cm 24pin was a tad too short so I have a 40cm one on the way. My pcie cables are 70cm due to the extra high of the Classified cards. I post a pic when the 24pin arrives. You said s5 so there may be some different measurements.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th (well 5th if you count the air cooled rendition I'm currently sitting on) build in a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.


His quality is excellent and service is 100%.

here some shots:


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been there for awhile now, this will be my 4th (well 5th if you count the air cooled rendition I'm currently sitting on) build in a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone in here used ensourced sleeving before, or any custom sleeving service for that matter when building in an S5? He gives the option to select how long you want your cables, in centimeters, and I'm curious about how long people have made their 24 pin cables, 8 pin PCIe cables, etc when using an S5.
> 
> 
> 
> His quality is excellent and service is 100%.
> 
> here some shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Very nice. Both the cabling and the build itself.


----------



## X-Nine

For those who don't visit our forum on a regular basis.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-announces-the-nova-x2-x2m-and-x5-prototype-cases/810


----------



## Ghoxt

My Black S8 just arrived today. I'm psyched.

I need to buy a couple new parts before I start the build.

Aquero 6 + Backplate + Waterblock

White EVGA PSU Cables.

Motherboard: - Z97 Mobo or X99

CPU: - 4790K or 5960K

Memory: IF X99 Mobo then DDR4...

Already have:

Titan X (2)

EK GPU Backplates

EK Titan X Waterblocks

GSkill DDR3 4X8GB (32Gig)

EVGA Supernova 1200 PSU

EK-Xtop Dual DDC 3.2 PWM (incl 2X pump)

EK 250mm Res

Alphacool 360 80mm Monsta Rad x (2)

AlphaCool 360 XT45 Rad

Primoflex Adv LRT (White)

Bitspower Fittings (*)

Koolance QDC x (2)

The waiting will kill me.

I might go for a Triple SLI Mobo for Surround 4K Monitors (x3) I'd need another Titan X and two more Acer XB280HK

Decisions...


----------



## szeged

finally took some (not so good) pics of my s8.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that was quick, my pedestal shipped!









Also, outdoor pics ftw. Very nice szeged.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> My Black S8 just arrived today. I'm psyched.
> 
> I need to buy a couple new parts before I start the build.
> Aquero 6 + Backplate + Waterblock
> White EVGA PSU Cables.
> Motherboard: - Z97 Mobo or X99
> CPU: - 4790K or 5960K
> Memory: IF X99 Mobo then DDR4...
> 
> Already have:
> Titan X (2)
> 
> EK GPU Backplates
> EK Titan X Waterblocks
> GSkill DDR3 4X8GB (32Gig)
> EVGA Supernova 1200 PSU
> EK-Xtop Dual DDC 3.2 PWM (incl 2X pump)
> EK 250mm Res
> Alphacool 360 80mm Monsta Rad x (2)
> AlphaCool 360 XT45 Rad
> Primoflex Adv LRT (White)
> Bitspower Fittings (*)
> Koolance QDC x (2)
> 
> The waiting will kill me.
> 
> I might go for a Triple SLI Mobo for Surround 4K Monitors (x3) I'd need another Titan X and two more Acer XB280HK
> 
> Decisions...


My advice is to not get the White EVGA PSU cables, I bought them for my rig and ended up using Bitfenix Alchemy extensions because the EVGA ones felt cheap and ugly.

I'd look into Cablemod if you want sleeved cables. If you're sleeving them yourself, well then ignore everything i said


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> My advice is to not get the White EVGA PSU cables, I bought them for my rig and ended up using Bitfenix Alchemy extensions because the EVGA ones felt cheap and ugly.
> 
> I'd look into Cablemod if you want sleeved cables. If you're sleeving them yourself, well then ignore everything i said


Thanks for the advise, +Rep.

I'll definitely make a course correction there.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> My Black S8 just arrived today. I'm psyched.
> 
> I need to buy a couple new parts before I start the build.
> Aquero 6 + Backplate + Waterblock
> White EVGA PSU Cables.
> Motherboard: - Z97 Mobo or X99
> CPU: - 4790K or 5960K
> Memory: IF X99 Mobo then DDR4...
> 
> Already have:
> Titan X (2)
> 
> EK GPU Backplates
> EK Titan X Waterblocks
> GSkill DDR3 4X8GB (32Gig)
> EVGA Supernova 1200 PSU
> EK-Xtop Dual DDC 3.2 PWM (incl 2X pump)
> EK 250mm Res
> Alphacool 360 80mm Monsta Rad x (2)
> AlphaCool 360 XT45 Rad
> Primoflex Adv LRT (White)
> Bitspower Fittings (*)
> Koolance QDC x (2)
> 
> The waiting will kill me.
> 
> I might go for a Triple SLI Mobo for Surround 4K Monitors (x3) I'd need another Titan X and two more Acer XB280HK
> 
> Decisions...


I would concentrate on getting all the water cooling itmes installed and wired up before i bought any if the pc parts!! Just from experience, might get the aq so can do the wireing but other than that i would have rhe tubing and wireing done before i get the m/b and cpu


----------



## X-Nine

The Nova X2M is now available! Free TShirt with purchase until May 8th while supplies last!
http://www.caselabs-store.com/nova-x2m/


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Nova X2M is now available! Free TShirt with purchase until May 8th while supplies last!
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/nova-x2m/


order #13206 tralala la


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I would concentrate on getting all the water cooling itmes installed and wired up before i bought any if the pc parts!! Just from experience, might get the aq so can do the wireing but other than that i would have rhe tubing and wireing done before i get the m/b and cpu


Thanks for the Advice. I'll take it, I appreciate the help. I've been building my PC's forever but have done very little in Watercooling. Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally took some (not so good) pics of my s8.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All the windows got me feeling fuzzy inside Manicorn
















The Cautious One


----------



## szeged

can never have enough windows.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can never have enough windows.


I feel the same

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can never have enough windows.


Yup...Once my build is done (should be within a weeks time) I'm going to see if I want to change my side. I got an XL top and an XL left side for my S5 because I wanted to hide any ugliness the cables from the PSU left, but....I'm making it look pretty clean so it would be worth showing off also since I created my own custom PSU cover with backlight...which might not show off well with the vented one. but I'm wondering how it would like with 3 XL windows lol. Anyone seen any examples of a Mercury Series CaseLabs with all 3 XL windows?


----------



## X-Nine

My S3 has standard windows and a top window, I know we've sold them wth full windows on each panel, and I've seen them, but it's been a long time....


----------



## Xclsyr

Just had a look but the only pics I have with the sides of my case on are full of reflections! I really need to set up and take some better shots. Personally if I did it again I'd go with the standard windows next time. Anyways, lousy reference pic:



Sorry no full loop until I change the GPU (someday), Thinking of pulling the H80 out and switching to air when my X2M arrives.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Just had a look but the only pics I have with the sides of my case on are full of reflections! I really need to set up and take some better shots. Personally if I did it again I'd go with the standard windows next time. Anyways, lousy reference pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no full loop until I change the GPU (someday), Thinking of pulling the H80 out and switching to air when my X2M arrives.


You have XL on the left right AND top? Do you have more pics of the whole thing kinda of in perspective and not just the one side?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Stared hard enough and boom the res dropped in

Sorry iPotato 6+)


----------



## PCModderMike

Stare at your computer, and it builds itself....teach me your ways.


----------



## jimbaw

just received my sm8 in white and gunmetal. I think I'm in love


----------



## macoi251

Still in progress....


----------



## PCModderMike

Maganda


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbaw*
> 
> just received my sm8 in white and gunmetal. I think I'm in love


we need pictures


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol gotta have a pint and a high midiclorian count


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys I am looking into buying a caselabs case in the near future, however I was wondering if I should get the sma8 now, or do you guys think I should wait for the new gemini line of cases? I was planning on purchasing the case around september if that helps.


----------



## corysti

Here is the current process of the build. planning on changing my cables and adding another color other than black and white.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I am looking into buying a caselabs case in the near future, however I was wondering if I should get the sma8 now, or do you guys think I should wait for the new gemini line of cases? I was planning on purchasing the case around september if that helps.


There's no definitive release date, or even an estimate, of when Gemini will launch. I'm sure that doesn't help much, but there's really nothing more I can say about it. Gemini has been talked about for a couple of years now.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I am looking into buying a caselabs case in the near future, however I was wondering if I should get the sma8 now, or do you guys think I should wait for the new gemini line of cases? I was planning on purchasing the case around september if that helps.


I say buy the SMA8 now


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I say buy the SMA8 now


All In Favor Say "I"

"I" !

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I am looking into buying a caselabs case in the near future, however I was wondering if I should get the sma8 now, or do you guys think I should wait for the new gemini line of cases? I was planning on purchasing the case around september if that helps.


You may want to read this

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/caselabs-ama-recap-jan-2015,4029.html

Lots of great info!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You may want to read this
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/caselabs-ama-recap-jan-2015,4029.html
> 
> Lots of great info!


Great read, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You may want to read this
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/caselabs-ama-recap-jan-2015,4029.html
> 
> Lots of great info!


Thanks for sharing that info, I appreciate all the help. From what I read, is gemini going to be released by the end of this year, or are they announcing it?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You may want to read this
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/caselabs-ama-recap-jan-2015,4029.html
> 
> Lots of great info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that info, I appreciate all the help. From what I read, is gemini going to be released by the end of this year, or are they announcing it?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I am looking into buying a caselabs case in the near future, however I was wondering if I should get the sma8 now, or do you guys think I should wait for the new gemini line of cases? I was planning on purchasing the case around september if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There's no definitive release date, or even an estimate, of when Gemini will launch. I'm sure that doesn't help much, but there's really nothing more I can say about it. Gemini has been talked about for a couple of years now*.
Click to expand...


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Maganda


LOL.. Tnx - Salamat


----------



## DarthBaggins

I vote SM8 as well that would be my next choice if I didn't get the M8


----------



## Levelog

Can I be added to the cool kids club? I haven't started my build yet though, waiting on some upcoming architectural changes. By the way, you guys got it painted the exact way I had it in my head!


----------



## Mega Man

no... you may not



















i kidd


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Can I be added to the cool kids club? I haven't started my build yet though, waiting on some upcoming architectural changes. By the way, you guys got it painted the exact way I had it in my head!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good. I tried real hard to get it painted the way you had envisioned it.















Welcome to the club!


----------



## Goggle Eye

WoW makes me want to order a new M8,







Congratulations absolutely stunning.







They delivered it to the wrong address. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## kitg90

Joining the club!

Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so empty..









Does the S8 come standard with the 2.5"/3.5" Stealth motherboard mount?


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> so empty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the S8 come standard with the 2.5"/3.5" Stealth motherboard mount?


It does.


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> so empty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the S8 come standard with the 2.5"/3.5" Stealth motherboard mount?


Build is on the way


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, just wow.
Rep+


----------



## superericla

It's been a long time since I've posted my build in this thread.


----------



## Flamso

I am so confused about the one hard drive in the otherwise empty top compartment.


----------



## superericla

It's actually 3 hard drives. I'm planning on adding more, and recently got the second pedestal to have some expansion room.


----------



## ckoons1

do I need to wet sand this before having re powder coated? thanks


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> 
> do I need to wet sand this before having re powder coated? thanks


Pretty sure you would have to sandblast the whole thing down to bare metal, then get it recoated


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> 
> do I need to wet sand this before having re powder coated? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you would have to sandblast the whole thing down to bare metal, then get it recoated
Click to expand...

Pretty much this.


----------



## ckoons1

should I smooth out the scratches before the sand blasting or chemical bath?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Pretty much this.


Lucky it's black,

But OP at my pretty good local rates of powdercoating, it would be about the same price for me just to reorder a new panel direct from CL


----------



## ckoons1

I have a guy that will do it for $15 a panel. I just want to make sure no scratches are seen


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> should I smooth out the scratches before the sand blasting or chemical bath?


As I understand it, with powder coating there's little need sand out scratches because the powder doesn't bond like anodizing, as it's a little thicker, however I imagine if they were deep and not just typical surface scratches then I would. I've never done chemical baths on anything personally, so I can't really comment there. When painting. however, I always dry and wet sand panels smooth.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> Rep+
Click to expand...

What door is this (psu side)? Tyvm


----------



## ckoons1

ok ,so if the scratches are not deep no need to wet sand if powdercoating but if they are deep wet sand to smooth

is that correct?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What door is this (psu side)? Tyvm
Click to expand...

That's the "Ventilated" door option for the TH10A



D.


----------



## Deeptek

I have finally received my X99 stuff! Yay! Let me start by saying that I am the absolute worst at doing build logs. By the time I think of updating/making one my projects are already complete due to excitement. I will be adding custom cables, a second gpu, and a few more fittings to make things more symmetrical in the near future. Once I feel it to be at a good stopping point I will be getting some professional pictures taken of it!














Here is my humble M8 in its current standing.







Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I have finally received my X99 stuff! Yay! Let me start by saying that I am the absolute worst at doing build logs. By the time I think of updating/making one my projects are already complete due to excitement. I will be adding custom cables, a second gpu, and a few more fittings to make things more symmetrical in the near future. Once I feel it to be at a good stopping point I will be getting some professional pictures taken of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble M8 in its current standing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


She's a beauty!

Nice clean floors too!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What door is this (psu side)? Tyvm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the "Ventilated" door option for the TH10A
> 
> 
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

definitely different then the old one. But I gotta say I like it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> ok ,so if the scratches are not deep no need to wet sand if powdercoating but if they are deep wet sand to smooth
> 
> is that correct?


That's what *I* do, but again I've never powder coated anything myself. I would advise that you communicate with your guy and see how he wants each panel. Typically, guys who anodize, paint, or powder coat have preferences on how a part is prepped so their workflow and results are to their standard.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I have finally received my X99 stuff! Yay! Let me start by saying that I am the absolute worst at doing build logs. By the time I think of updating/making one my projects are already complete due to excitement. I will be adding custom cables, a second gpu, and a few more fittings to make things more symmetrical in the near future. Once I feel it to be at a good stopping point I will be getting some professional pictures taken of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble M8 in its current standing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SPOILER}
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Gonna look great!
Rep+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> ok ,so if the scratches are not deep no need to wet sand if powdercoating but if they are deep wet sand to smooth
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what *I* do, but again I've never powder coated anything myself. I would advise that you communicate with your guy and see how he wants each panel. Typically, guys who anodize, paint, or powder coat have preferences on how a part is prepped so their workflow and results are to their standard.
Click to expand...

Good post, XNine.
Rep+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> What door is this (psu side)? Tyvm


That's the "Ventilated" door option for the TH10A
]

D.[/quote]
Typical good post from "The Diva".
Rep+


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Not the best pictures but still! TH10A!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What door is this (psu side)? Tyvm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the "Ventilated" door option for the TH10A
> 
> 
> 
> D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definitely different then the old one. But I gotta say I like it
Click to expand...

I was kind of expecting the other style where the side panel is ventilated from the rear to the front, but since the TH10A has 2 PSU locations at the rear, the smaller vented areas match up to them both precisely and yields a more rigid panel.



What I'd really like to see is an XXL window with laser cut ventilation slots option









Darlene


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I was kind of expecting the other style where the side panel is ventilated from the rear to the front, but since the TH10A has 2 PSU locations at the rear, the smaller vented areas match up to them both precisely and yields a more rigid panel.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd really like to see is an XXL window with laser cut ventilation slots option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


that's such a good idea laser cut ventilation! that would look sick having both sides XXL windows!


----------



## IT Diva

I have my gunmetal TH10A ordered with two XL side windows . . .

Maybe Caselabs will laser cut the ventilation slots in one of them for me, so I can show it off . . .









Pretty please with sugar on it, guys

Might turn out to be a pretty popular option . . . and I'm a willing guinea pig.









Darlene


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have my gunmetal TH10A ordered with two XL side windows . . .
> 
> Maybe Caselabs will laser cut the ventilation slots in one of them for me, so I can show it off . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might turn out to be a pretty popular option . .
> 
> D.


Ha if they do I'll have to plan my cable management and order a new side panel!


----------



## X-Nine

I don't believe we even have a laser at the Lab...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not even sharks w/ lasers?


----------



## SortOfGrim

there's another reason

ps: those are the 'safe' kind, imaging the deadly version


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't believe we even have a laser at the Lab...


Then this might be the perfect time to get one . . . . don't you think . .









D.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*


Is that white fluid reflecting blue LEDs or is it blue fluid?


----------



## Ixander

I have a M8 with windows on both sides and had no problems with the PSU, I have 3 fans pushing fresh air in the PSU side and I think it's enough to keep my PSU cool.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Is that white fluid reflecting blue LEDs or is it blue fluid?


Its white lights and mayhems blueberry.. and a really crappy note4 phone camera


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Its white lights and mayhems blueberry.. and a really crappy note4 phone camera


Thanks.

I'm thinking about changing my fluid to white and since I have blue LEDs I was curious how much of the blue the white fluid would pick up.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm thinking about changing my fluid to white and since I have blue LEDs I was curious how much of the blue the white fluid would pick up.


Probably ALOT. White and anything that had previous dye in it will be a pain to get back to pure white. Kinda like having red fluid in a loop and still having a red tinge to your distilled water months after and 3 flushes later







I wasn't a happy camper.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Probably ALOT. White and anything that had previous dye in it will be a pain to get back to pure white. Kinda like having red fluid in a loop and still having a red tinge to your distilled water months after and 3 flushes later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't a happy camper.


I guess I should have been more clear. I just meant I wonder how "blue" the "white" fluid would look under blue LEDs.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Its white lights and mayhems blueberry.. and a really crappy note4 phone camera


the note 4 has a great camera







I thought it was the UV white, color looks identical. Your rig looks awesome


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> the note 4 has a great camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the UV white, color looks identical. Your rig looks awesome


No phone or tablet has a great camera they have a good get bye camera is all.. Does not take much to look good on a phone screen


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't know Nokia is the only company to step it up with a Zeiss lens and run a 41mp sensor lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't know Nokia is the only company to step it up with a Zeiss lens and run a 41mp sensor lol


Might take great pictures to look at on phone or tablet but i just do not belive it will compare with a new point and shoot much less a DSLR


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah since my DSLR runs a larger sensor but lower Mp (12.2) still can't beat it. Also user has a lot to do with a photo too


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah since my DSLR runs a larger sensor but lower Mp (12.2) still can't beat it. Also user has a lot to do with a photo too


Very true this is why i take 20 pictures and hope for 1 good one!!!!

Plus amazing what Photoshop and lightroom will di to a picture to make it look better


----------



## DarthBaggins

Adobe makes a good product for processing, I love LightRoom more than PS personally since it sticks to the traditional sense of film development, but if I want to go crazy and have to repair a photo I use PS.







Light is your friend and enemy in photography


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No phone or tablet has a great camera they have a good get bye camera is all.. Does not take much to look good on a phone screen


Sure it does







I'm only referring to phone cameras, not comparing phone cameras to a $700 Cannon EOS 7D. With the camera on this phone being better than majority of other phones it's great on paper or to my standards you know what I mean? Obviously a cell phone camera isn't an inch close to a real camera, not to mention the lens and accessories


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> the note 4 has a great camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the UV white, color looks identical. Your rig looks awesome


The camera is good but the light sensor changes the colors of things drastically! I need a DSLR









Thanks!


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Very true this is why i take 20 pictures and hope for 1 good one!!!!
> 
> Plus amazing what Photoshop and lightroom will di to a picture to make it look better


Curious to what DSLR you have, I have a D60 but want to upgrade to a D700 or D90


----------



## guitarhero23

Thanks for making an awesome case guys!


































































Come see the rest if you like it! [Build Log]


----------



## Mega Man

Very very nice. But why ram are watercooled but the vrm are not?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Very very nice. But why ram are watercooled but the vrm are not?


Since I don't really consider either to be very useful functionally and more for show I had to pick which one I thought looked cooler. Does EK make frm blocks for the z87 gryphon?


----------



## Mega Man

Does not like like it ;/


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Since I don't really consider either to be very useful functionally and more for show I had to pick which one I thought looked cooler. Does EK make frm blocks for the z87 gryphon?


I've never been a fan of the white cases until I seen some of the builds done by other caselabs owner. Your rig looks amazing, I can't stop staring at the awesome pictures you took of it. Great work, down to the small details


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I've never been a fan of the white cases until I seen some of the builds done by other caselabs owner. Your rig looks amazing, I can't stop staring at the awesome pictures you took of it. Great work, down to the small details


Much apprecisted. I knew id draw out some white haters eith the hopes to convert them! (At least a little)


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Much apprecisted. I knew id draw out some white haters eith the hopes to convert them! (At least a little)


Don't let the bubble get too big!








Edit: Saw the full pictures in the build log. True art


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Curious to what DSLR you have, I have a D60 but want to upgrade to a D700 or D90


I have a nikon D7200


----------



## DarthBaggins

ewww Nikon lol, I love my Canon XSi (450D) and still want to steal my brother's 5D MkII


----------



## Wolfsbora

Nikon all the way! I have 3. 2 - (non-D)SLR: FM2 & N8008s, DSLR: D5000.

Oh, and I cheated a little, I have a Sony DSC-RX100 pro compact...









Edit: Here's a shot of Sweet Leilani's S5 taken with a D5000 and the 50mm f/1.8D


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol Nikon makes a good camera really just prefer the interface on the Canon's and I have a 1980 Canon AE-1 (best camera I've ever owned) talk about a camera that can take some great shots








And I had a Sony P&S Advanced a few years ago for test shots for scoping out prospect works:
https://flic.kr/p/6PVWQGNantucket Rose5-8 by James Cromartie, on Flickr

I'll be rolling J.A.C. out on the porch to get some real shots this weekend


----------



## Wolfsbora

The Canon interface is nice. Their lower end cameras tend to have a cheaper plastic feel to them, don't get me wrong, they are incredible cameras at just about any price point.

My FM2 is older than I am! Here is a shot taken with it and a 55mm macro lens of about the same age (I apologize for the crappy resolution, it is from a CVS photo CD):


----------



## DarthBaggins

not too shabby and yeah the lower end Canon's due tend to feel cheap, which is why w/ them I'll always stick w/ their DSLR's and for P&S I'll go Nikon since their P&S cameras are sturdy


----------



## X-Nine

My first camera was a canon power shot with a massive 4mp! My second had 12, lol. Some day I'll grab a DSLR. Some day...


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol my XSi has only a whopping 12.2Mp, and still the best purchase I've invested into a camera. Still want to up to a 5D Mk III or II but don't see the need to spend that kind of cash into another camera if it's not going to pay for itself.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> not too shabby and yeah the lower end Canon's due tend to feel cheap, which is why w/ them I'll always stick w/ their DSLR's and for P&S I'll go Nikon since their P&S cameras are sturdy


Thanks! The funny thing is that I'm not a fan of Nikon's point and shoot line. They are sturdy but Sony takes the cake with sturdiness. Nikons tend to have slow focus and shutter speed. I actually like Canon point and shoot better than Nikon. My Sony pro point and shoot is rock solid and the aperture goes to an amazing f/1.8. I love that camera.

Here's a shot of Jack with the Sony:


And to keep this on topic







(shot with the D5000) :


----------



## DarthBaggins

well to be on topic, I at least blocked the 970 and put it in the M8












taken w/ my 6+


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Here's a shot of Jack with the Sony:


He's a very handsome boy...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> He's a very handsome boy...


Thank you! He's quite photogenic.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks! The funny thing is that I'm not a fan of Nikon's point and shoot line. They are sturdy but Sony takes the cake with sturdiness. Nikons tend to have slow focus and shutter speed. I actually like Canon point and shoot better than Nikon. My Sony pro point and shoot is rock solid and the aperture goes to an amazing f/1.8. I love that camera.
> 
> Here's a shot of Jack with the Sony:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep this on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shot with the D5000) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Oh My...I should hire you to take the pictures of my builds...Jack is an handsome and sweet boy by that look on his face (or a good artist). I am such a crap photographer. I am using a nikon p510. I like it.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh My...I should hire you to take the pictures of my builds...Jack is an handsome and sweet boy by that look on his face (or a good artist). I am such a crap photographer. I am using a nikon p510. I like it.


Jack is probably one of the most human like dogs (I mean very low IQ human-like







) I've ever known. He's pretty awesome. But yeah, pay for my round trip flight, room and board, and you've got yourself a deal!


----------



## DarthBaggins

My husky and basset are too smart for their own good, lol Wilson (Basset) is one sneaky lil [email protected] lol. Then there's Benny (PitBull) he's a bit special but a very good dog and aweseom w/ the kids
https://flic.kr/p/dwL1vs
Not Getting Up Today by James Cromartie, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My husky and basset are too smart for their own good, lol Wilson (Basset) is one sneaky lil [email protected] lol. Then there's Benny (PitBull) he's a bit special but a very good dog and aweseom w/ the kids
> https://flic.kr/p/dwL1vs
> Not Getting Up Today by James Cromartie, on Flickr


Awesome pic, Darth! Beautiful basset!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Thought I'd add Watson to the mix...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd add Watson to the mix...


Watson is another handsome pup!! Jack is a beagle spaniel mix. I love beagles!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Beagles are great dogs, a lil talkative at times but great lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

No dogs, but to go with the bit about photos my first camera was a 110... Remember those? My favourite shots to date came from..... Wait for it...

...a McDonald's happt meal special that used 110 film. Wasn't until shortly after that I got my first 35mm camera (cheapy Pentax point and shoot). Eventually I'll buy a Nikon dslr simply because more of their models fit in my hands - all the Canon Rebels that I've tried cause my hands to cramp up in short order.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Great pictures every one has posted. The eyes tells it all best friends ever. My very first camera was a Eastman Kodak Brownie, cant remember the rest of the name? Black and white pictures only. o get the film developed I used to take the film to the five and dime store. They mailed off the film and about a week you had the pictures and negatives. Not even sure if you can still by film for a camera these days?


----------



## ckoons1

what about just using touch up paint that matches the powder coat since I discovered the scratches are not deep?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> what about just using touch up paint that matches the powder coat since I discovered the scratches are not deep?


you can certainly do that if you macht the color well


----------



## ckoons1

will you be able to tell where it has been touched up?

would you need to touchup with primer first?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> will you be able to tell where it has been touched up?
> 
> would you need to touchup with primer first?


Shouldn't need to touch up the paint with primer. As long as the paint is a close enough color match, it shouldn't be noticeable unless you're really looking for it.


----------



## ckoons1




----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Great pictures every one has posted. The eyes tells it all best friends ever. My very first camera was a Eastman Kodak Brownie, cant remember the rest of the name? Black and white pictures only. o get the film developed I used to take the film to the five and dime store. They mailed off the film and about a week you had the pictures and negatives. Not even sure if you can still by film for a camera these days?


You can from a select few vendors but it's still out there, I tend to stock up on Kodak's high quality B&W film when I can or if I see it at Walgreens or CVS (very rare but they have it on occasion)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You can from a select few vendors but it's still out there, I tend to stock up on Kodak's high quality B&W film when I can or if I see it at Walgreens or CVS (very rare but they have it on occasion)


Yup! I've got a few rolls of B&W I plan to load in my trusty FM2 and see what kind of shots I get from her. I've wanted to do some film shots of this new build. I think some black and white shots would be fun.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Thank you for the information. When we return state side will have to see if I can find the old Brownie and get some film. That would be a Iconic Moment.


----------



## Killa Cam

How ironic and ot. I just copped me a Nikon d5500 with 35mm prime. It was time that I get a decent camera.

Any suggestions for a newbie in the world of photography?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> How ironic and ot. I just copped me a Nikon d5500 with 35mm prime. It was time that I get a decent camera.
> 
> Any suggestions for a newbie in the world of photography?


Since you have the 35mm prime, I'd suggest learning to use your aperture settings. Master the bokeh!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Great pictures every one has posted. The eyes tells it all best friends ever. My very first camera was a Eastman Kodak Brownie, cant remember the rest of the name? Black and white pictures only. o get the film developed I used to take the film to the five and dime store. They mailed off the film and about a week you had the pictures and negatives. Not even sure if you can still by film for a camera these days?


Ah yes.. good old Film. Still rocking a Nikon N80.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Ah yes.. good old Film. Still rocking a Nikon N80.


Nice! N8008s here, and my trusty old FM2 when I feel like going full manual.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> will you be able to tell where it has been touched up?
> 
> would you need to touchup with primer first?


No need. Color match is the key here. After spraying and letting dry you can use a very fine sand (like ultrafine or microfine 3M sand sponge: http://www.shop3m.com/3m-softback-sanding-sponge-02600-4-1-2-in-x-5-1-2-in-microfine.html#specifications) to even the surface. The powder coating is quite resistant to sand while the spray is not, bear in mind this.


----------



## corysti

Not sure if I should stick with the oil black coolant or not.


----------



## ckoons1

If I were to have the external case panels on my TH10 powder coated should I leave the posts on that are used to attach the panels to the case ?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> If I were to have the external case panels on my TH10 powder coated should I leave the posts on that are used to attach the panels to the case ?


I'd suggest removing them. If you don't, the paint will most likely chip off of the posts anyway when they are inserted into the clips.


----------



## MocoIMO

Flipped my SM5 for a new desk layout. A bigger fan of it in reverse for sure & it makes it feel brand new again


----------



## ckoons1

what about the threaded posts?

is it normal practice for the powder coater to cover them with plugs?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Not sure have seen bees wax used to protect the threads and other case parts you do not want powder coat on. Cant wait to see pictures of the case when the powder coating is done.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> If I were to have the external case panels on my TH10 powder coated should I leave the posts on that are used to attach the panels to the case ?


I don't see any harm on it. It might make more stiff to get the panel in or out but then again you can always regulate that in the female part and accommodate the extra thickness of the post.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Flipped my SM5 for a new desk layout. A bigger fan of it in reverse for sure & it makes it feel brand new again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. SM5 is a fun case to build in.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Custom DEMCiflex Filters for a CaseLabs Magnum M8 Double Wide. Top Panel 31 mm Tall. Fans 120mm x 25mm, DEMCiflex Filter is 1.2 mm Thick.

Front Panel PSU Side. Please note the filter will cause the front panel to bulge out 1 mm in the center of the panel. In order to fix this the heads on the M 4 bolts needs to be 1 mm shorter. Have not done yet. Looking for m/4 bolts with shorter heads or grind the heads shorter 1 mm.

1 x DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/black O/D 134mm x 432mm (I/D 104mm x 402mm)

FrontPanel.jpg 226k .jpg file


Front Panel with filter installed

Front.jpg 202k .jpg file


Top 31 MM Tall Panel and 2 x DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/black O/D 153mm x 419mm (I/D 133mm x 389mm)

TopPanel.jpg 246k .jpg file


120.2 Flex-Bay Dimensions: 146 mm x 254 mm

FlexSide.jpg 231k .jpg file


PSU Sylverstone 140 mm Magnetic Filter

DSC01697-Copy.jpg 272k .jpg file


----------



## Ghoxt

I got the S8 last week but couldn't start putting anything together until 2 days ago. I dropped Rads and Fans in to see how I like the orientation. I think I'm going to go with Aquero 6 below the fans on the front right side as it seems to be plenty of clearance even with the 80mm Monsta Rads up top.

I really need to get the Canon camera back from my dad. This cell phone stuff is not cutting it.

My other parts showed up so I'm happy.

Asus Z97 WS board

4790K

850 Pro SSD

Next week I'll be setting my kitchen table up for the flush and fit test of the water components.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I got the S8 last week but couldn't start putting anything together until 2 days ago. I dropped Rads and Fans in to see how I like the orientation. I think I'm going to go with Aquero 6 below the fans on the front right side as it seems to be plenty of clearance even with the 80mm Monsta Rads up top.
> 
> I really need to get the Canon camera back from my dad. This cell phone stuff is not cutting it.
> 
> My other parts showed up so I'm happy.
> Asus Z97 WS board
> 4790K
> 850 Pro SSD
> 
> Next week I'll be setting my kitchen table up for the flush and fit test of the water components.


The pictures aren't bad. That is absolutely stunning cant stop looking at the pictures.







The S-8 is a great case really like the lay out of the case.:


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice. SM5 is a fun case to build in.


Thanks and the SM5 is amazing, just wish I had a pedestal to make a mini SMA8








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I got the S8 last week but couldn't start putting anything together until 2 days ago. I dropped Rads and Fans in to see how I like the orientation. I think I'm going to go with Aquero 6 below the fans on the front right side as it seems to be plenty of clearance even with the 80mm Monsta Rads up top.
> 
> I really need to get the Canon camera back from my dad. This cell phone stuff is not cutting it.
> 
> My other parts showed up so I'm happy.
> Asus Z97 WS board
> 4790K
> 850 Pro SSD
> 
> Next week I'll be setting my kitchen table up for the flush and fit test of the water components.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love those fans on the black case, is there a rad on the side mount?


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case







))

However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


It will certainly outlive the lifespan of that $400 GPU & likely a current gen build for many years to come compared to the 540.

I consider it worth the money if you want

High Quality & excellent Customer Service
Cooling(air or water) with ease
Easy hardware access
Ability to expand(pedestal)/Flexbays


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


IMO, it's totally worth it. I was saying the same this when I first ordered my S5 and had to wait until I received it to truly appreciate it. Build quality and modularity of the cases are pretty damn awesome too.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


Are you planning on watercooling and utilizing the space with radiators?

Yes = Buy
No = Get GPU


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


This is a very common question repeated often - until you actually get 'hand-on' with Caselabs quality. Afterwards, the response is always positive! Yes, totally worth it, even if you are going with an air-cooled build. There is just no comparison.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

These cases are worth ever penny you spend on them. They will outlast your computer hardware tenfold, and when you do decide to throw in a really expensive build, you'll have the peace of mind that it's in a CaseLabs and not something shabby.

Maybe a local OCN caselabs owner (find one in your area) can show you one.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Here's a build log video of my computer that I finished a couple months ago. Took 6 months to build.





I might change the colorscheme, I have a few ideas.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


YES! Any case you choose by Caselabs is worth it.

INstead of a 900D I went with the SMA8. Almost done. Working out the kinks.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Get it.

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

I get we all love Case Labs guys but... his current case has nothing wrong, and he would probably benefit from a GPU from what ive read so far. All we know is "i want a horizontal mono layout". Case not being a factor and your motherboard was just in a generic case would you pay $400+ to turn it horizontal vs vertical?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I get we all love Case Labs guys but... his current case has nothing wrong, and he would probably benefit from a GPU from what ive read so far. All we know is "i want a horizontal mono layout". Case not being a factor and your motherboard was just in a generic case would you pay $400+ to turn it horizontal vs vertical?


It depends on your enthusiasm, what you want to do with the build (cheap or expensive, anyone can make a build look good with the right work, caselabs makes the customizable part a lot easier). All depends on what you want to do with it and what your budget is at that point.

If you've got an unlimited budget or a bit extra cash and the expense isn't an issue, I'd go hands down with caselabs.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I get we all love Case Labs guys but... his current case has nothing wrong, and he would probably benefit from a GPU from what ive read so far. All we know is "i want a horizontal mono layout". Case not being a factor and your motherboard was just in a generic case would you pay $400+ to turn it horizontal vs vertical?


Agree 100%. GPU should be first to upgrade, save a little then get a Caselabs case.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


I have yet to read someone who's bought a Caselabs case say "I sure wish I hadn't bought this thing. It sucks".

Most everyone who's worked in one has had nothing but praise for it and talk about how the more they work in it the more impressed they are.

Good Luck whichever you decide.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Agree 100%. GPU should be first to upgrade, save a little then get a Caselabs case.


I dont need a GPU, I'm just comparing how much a case costs to that.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I dont need a GPU, I'm just comparing how much a case costs to that.


Really depends on how you customize it. I spent about 1/3 extra on just accessories. Couldn't be happier with what I received.


----------



## X-Nine

I've never met a person with a complaint regarding the quality or value of our cases. It all comes down to preference and what you find valuable. As for your comparison, a GPU might last you 3-5 years depending on the demand of games or applications you use. Our cases should last at least twice that, if not, much longer... Unless they're able to augment humans with super small super computers or desktops/workstations become completely obsolete.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I dont need a GPU, I'm just comparing how much a case costs to that.


well, if that's the case then you can't go wrong with Caselabs


----------



## alltheGHz

Ok them. I'm getting the S8s tonight. Screw you, corsair air 540


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Ok them. I'm getting the S8s tonight. Screw you, corsair air 540


That's the spirit!









I seriously don't see how you could be disappointed in your choice.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I dont need a GPU, I'm just comparing how much a case costs to that.


I personally dont own a caselabs case (yet







) but I have spent my fair share on high end and low end cases, and I can tell you there is nothing better than having a high quality case to work with in a build. It drives me crazy when I see higher end builds with i7s and 980s, in a 50-100 dollar case. Some people dont know what they are missing.

FYI I also own a corsair 540, and for as cool as the layout is they really lack quality. I say go for it, get yourself a nice case, its a heck of a lot better investment than a graphics card which will be outdated in 3 months! Just my 2c


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I personally dont own a caselabs case (yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I have spent my fair share on high end and low end cases, and I can tell you there is nothing better than having a high quality case to work with in a build. It drives me crazy when *I see higher end builds with i7s and 980s, in a 50-100 dollar cas*e. Some people dont know what they are missing.
> 
> FYI I also own a corsair 540, and for as cool as the layout is they really lack quality. I say go for it, get yourself a nice case, its a heck of a lot better investment than a graphics card which will be outdated in 3 months! Just my 2c


my rig is literally the opposite


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Ok them. I'm getting the S8s tonight. Screw you, corsair air 540


HI all,

Same boat here but wanted a caselabs case from scratch and did not have the money by then. Ordered few days ago ! yay ! This will be the first real computer case i'll have since my Amiga 500







. My Corsair 540 will be given to a philanthropic association and i'm pretty sure i will never come back to steel and plastic (yikes ! ). Now, i hope the case will arrive in good shape...







. Oh and it will be 2 tone black and gunmetal interior mostly.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Honestly, after you use and have a good case like caselabs you never would go back to steel/plastic cases. I spend so much money and time buying those that I would be better off just buying a good quality case from the start. The SMA8 was my first taste and now (tomorrow) will get a s5 (for grey matter) and have a x2m ordered.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


Forget the GPU, they're always changing. CaseLabs cases are absolutely a case that you will want to keep for a lifetime.

First, when it arrives, you will amazed by the detail and care that goes into the packaging... Then it gets better from there when you start your build...

These cases are the most versatile cases I've ever used, in fact I changed the standard orientation that I ordered into a reverse orientation with out effort. I did have change the plumbing on my loop though.

I have an SM8 and I'm ordering a Pedestal for it for more rad room.

Go For It! :thumb

Edit: I see that you have already decided, CONGRADULATIONS for listening to the advice of the other CaseLabs owners...


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> Same boat here but wanted a caselabs case from scratch and did not have the money by then. Ordered few days ago ! yay ! This will be the first real computer case i'll have since my Amiga 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Corsair 540 will be given to a philanthropic association and i'm pretty sure i will never come back to steel and plastic (yikes ! ). Now, i hope the case will arrive in good shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh and it will be 2 tone black and gunmetal interior mostly.


Nice color choice. I chose the same for my case. It should ship this week.









I'm tempted to take a week's vacation after it arrives.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Nice color choice. I chose the same for my case. It should ship this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to take a week's vacation after it arrives.


Thanks ! A week vacation for a case ?! Now you're a geek man ! I'll post some photos of the build which will be simple and all air cooled. The case will also serve as base of my future (well i hope) X99 build.

Peace


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Thanks ! A week vacation for a case ?! Now you're a geek man ! I'll post some photos of the build which will be simple and all air cooled. The case will also serve as base of my future (well i hope) X99 build.
> 
> Peace


Well it is a TX10... will take some time to build and I need to make room for it in my overcrowded Den. So the week is mostly to gut my Den and redo the whole room arrangement.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Ok them. *I'm getting the S8s tonight. Screw you, corsair air 540*










*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!*

The Cautious One


----------



## SteezyTN

Guys, I don't know what to do. I'm so close to pulling the plug and getting an SMA8. Only problem is that I need to get bigger rads to fill it out. Along side a bigger mobo and a second Titan X


----------



## Levelog

Alright, got CPU/Mobo/RAM/Rads on order. I smell a build log coming soon with my S8.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys, I don't know what to do. I'm so close to pulling the plug and getting an SMA8. Only problem is that I need to get bigger rads to fill it out. Along side a bigger mobo and a second Titan X


As long as your work pays well, I don't see why not!!

TCO


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys, I don't know what to do. I'm so close to pulling the plug and getting an SMA8. Only problem is that I need to get bigger rads to fill it out. Along side a bigger mobo and a second Titan X


Just do it!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> As long as your work pays well, I don't see why not!!
> 
> TCO


If only my work did pay well...







minimum wage... I make about $150-$200 a week. But I'm thinking about leaving work to just do school for the next semester.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Well it is a TX10... will take some time to build and I need to make room for it in my overcrowded Den. So the week is mostly to gut my Den and redo the whole room arrangement.


Jaw dropped...That Behemot requires a month just to fill it with hardware...


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Jaw dropped...That Behemot requires a month just to fill it with hardware...


Of that I have no doubt.









I'll start with putting my existing 2600K system in the right side while I decide what new build to put in the other side.

The 2600K system has twin Titans and I'm debating if it's worth the effort of water cooling that system since it's currently running just fine on air.

The new system for the other side will be all new and definitely water cooled. I've already got a pair of 560 rads for it. I'm hoping to hold out on that build until the next version of Titan comes out. But those Titan X cards are calling my name bad...


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Love those fans on the black case, is there a rad on the side mount?


Yes it's the Alphacool XT45 360 Rad, and it clears the front switches easily. Only using "push" fans on it though.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If only my work did pay well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimum wage... I make about $150-$200 a week. But I'm thinking about leaving work to just do school for the next semester.


Oh.... 800 a month is nasty

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh.... 800 a month is nasty
> 
> TCO


As in good or bad?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> As in good or bad?


That's no good. My rent is 500$. At that Rate It would have taken me over 1 year to acquire the parts I needed for The Division

The Cautious One.

Sounds like you Need to shave them legs and Stand on the Corner for a night or (6 Months)

I got 20$ on it


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's no good. My rent is 500$. At that Rate It would have taken me over 1 year to acquire the parts I needed for The Division
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> Sounds like you Need to shave them legs and Stand on the Corner for a night or (6 Months)
> 
> I got 20$ on it


Haha, I'm working part time at minimum wage while the parents pay for college, etc. my work doesn't pay enough for what I do. We're low on employees and I'm always picking up others shifts. An no, I don't won't fast food







. It took about 2 months of work to pay for my Titan X. It would probably take the same to pay for a fully acquired SMA8 haha.


----------



## Mega Man

They're is nothing bad about fast food.

As long as you are a productive member of society I will never knock someone who is working.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> Same boat here but wanted a caselabs case from scratch and did not have the money by then. Ordered few days ago ! yay ! This will be the first real computer case i'll have since my Amiga 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Corsair 540 will be given to a philanthropic association and i'm pretty sure i will never come back to steel and plastic (yikes ! ). Now, i hope the case will arrive in good shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh and it will be 2 tone black and gunmetal interior mostly.


Congratulations:







Don't worry about the damage it is covered. The quality of packaging is amazing the carrier would have to run over it with a truck. My M8 Double wide was shipped halfway around the world fully assembled when arrived the box had a 1/2 inch diameter puncture whole thru the outer box from the carrier. My heart sank. The case did not have a scratch it was the outer packaging damage only.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They're is nothing bad about fast food.
> 
> As long as you are a productive member of society I will never knock someone who is working.


I sit on my butt and watch servers hopefully not break all day. I'm not so sure it's terribly productive.

Edit: Also I just realized today I'm not quite sure where I'm going to fit my XSPC Photon 170 Res/pump in my S8. Anyone have the two?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I sit on my butt and watch servers hopefully not break all day. I'm not so sure it's terribly productive.
> 
> Edit: Also I just realized today I'm not quite sure where I'm going to fit my XSPC Photon 170 Res/pump in my S8. Anyone have the two?


I had the S8 and photon 270... was not fun at all. Shoved it in the lower chamber where HDD/SSD goes.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-final-indoor-980-kpe-ensourced-caselabs-s8-katie-v4-9/40


----------



## Gabrielzm

Look at what it is here:






details in the "grey matter" build log. I almost feel sad to put that front to saw









Thks Kevin, Xnine and Jim for this.


----------



## Wiz766

Why is that box so massive yet I only a S3 face?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Why is that box so massive yet I only a S3 face?


It is an s5 but I think is just the angle of the shot. I didn't thought was that massive when I took it from the truck...But then again I am coming from the SMA8 experience


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is an s5 but I think is just the angle of the shot. I didn't thought was that massive when I took it from the truck...But then again I am coming from the SMA8 experience


Oh okay. maybe its the angle. I don't remember my S8 being that long. Anyways, have fun the S are great!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's no good. My rent is 500$. At that Rate It would have taken me over 1 year to acquire the parts I needed for The Division
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> *Sounds like you Need to shave them legs and Stand on the Corner for a night or (6 Months)*
> 
> I got 20$ on it


Ok this post made me stop reading
Now I know why TheCautiousOne has so many parts!! LOL


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Ok this post made me stop reading
> Now I know why TheCautiousOne has so many parts!! LOL










You got me ALT. Money is Money you know









100$ Just for You, I raise the prices once Comments are made.









TCO


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is an s5 but I think is just the angle of the shot. I didn't thought was that massive when I took it from the truck...But then again I am coming from the SMA8 experience


It is so cute







...i mean the case.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Congratulations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the damage it is covered. The quality of packaging is amazing the carrier would have to run over it with a truck. My M8 Double wide was shipped halfway around the world fully assembled when arrived the box had a 1/2 inch diameter puncture whole thru the outer box from the carrier. My heart sank. The case did not have a scratch it was the outer packaging damage only.


Thank you, from what i read in the forums and my own experience, Caselabs is top notch not only with the build quality but also with communication and back up. I'm freaking confident. Did you notice you can feel the quality of their products just by watching photos ! That's awesome. I know a very little bit in metal work, and those guys know what they're doing. Even the Caselabs community is cool, a bit hype







, but cool

Peace


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> It is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i mean the case.


It is







I love it.

On a side note guys I am just starting the assembly process and could not help but notice that Caselabs made some changes to make sure some recent mistakes don't happen again. I don't recall to have a sheet with every part of the order checked by two different employees when I got my SMA8 for Chessboard last year. Well done folks, simple and effective way to prevent mistakes.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I had the S8 and photon 270... was not fun at all. Shoved it in the lower chamber where HDD/SSD goes.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1486172/build-log-final-indoor-980-kpe-ensourced-caselabs-s8-katie-v4-9/40


Ugh. I really don't have the budget for a new res and pump top.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Grey Matter side by side with chessboard and on top of it


----------



## SteezyTN

Is there a case (caselabs, obviously







) that is slightly smaller than the SMA8 with the same "basement" type structure? Even the same mobo placement (so it's not lying on its back) I'm thinking about going with a caselabs.

Would I be better if going with an SM8 + ped


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is there a case (caselabs, obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that is slightly smaller than the SMA8 with the same "basement" type structure? Even the same mobo placement (so it's not lying on its back) I'm thinking about going with a caselabs.


that one is the s5 mate. You have S3, S5, S8s and S8. S5 is like the S3 but with an extended width. My plan is to mod it to look like an S8 or S8s with a custom window on the front panel


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> that one is the s5 mate. You have S3, S5, S8s and S8. S5 is like the S3 but with an extended width. My plan is to mod it to look like an S8 or S8s with a custom window on the front panel


I know. I was asking about the SM8 and pedestal. I'm thinking about getting a caselabs. Or I may just get the SMA8.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know. I was asking about the SM8 and pedestal. I'm thinking about getting a caselabs. Or I may just get the SMA8.


oh the white one is a SMA8 reversed atx not a SM8. Details of that build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build

SM8 + pedestal will give you a look close to a SMA8. I would personally go with a SMA8 or keep the SM8 without pedestal.


----------



## Georgey123

I was thinking of the same thing. My desk is too small for an sma8. If it was large enough I would have bought the sma8 in a heartbeat. The S8 has a bit of a basement on the bottom left side if your not mounting drives. But it has a completely different layout compares to the sma8


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> oh the white one is a SMA8 reversed atx not a SM8. Details of that build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build
> 
> SM8 + pedestal will give you a look close to a SMA8. I would personally go with a SMA8 or keep the SM8 without pedestal.


Haha I wasn't referring to any of your pictures or post. I was just talking about the SMA8 or SM8 in general. I'm thinking about upgrading from my 750D. My Titan X is also looking for a friend


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys- before I order my S8s, I need advice;

A)- I order the S8s. Big, not as nice as the S5, but I will have all the room I will ever need, and it will have a nice satisfying "big" feel to it.

B)- I wait until ASUS releases a Matx x99 board, and get the S5. I want the S8s because I want a big computer until I reach my senior year, where I will build a Mitx computer for college, and will have to deal with the small pc.

C)- screw it,keep my air 540. Not much of an option, but 3 options sounds better than 2.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to order my first caselabs case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> However, I've been contemplating if it is worth it. I current have the corsair air 540 and, well, its OK, but i want to get the s8s because of the horizontal motherboard layout. For $400, i can get a GPU, nd im wondering if the case is REALLY worth it.


Totally worth it in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Are you planning on watercooling and utilizing the space with radiators?
> 
> Yes = Buy
> No = Get GPU


I dunno,there have been some pretty stunning aircooled builds too! Goldeneye comes to mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys- before I order my S8s, I need advice;
> 
> A)- I order the S8s. Big, not as nice as the S5, but I will have all the room I will ever need, and it will have a nice satisfying "big" feel to it.
> 
> B)- I wait until ASUS releases a Matx x99 board, and get the S5. I want the S8s because I want a big computer until I reach my senior year, where I will build a Mitx computer for college, and will have to deal with the small pc.
> 
> C)- screw it,keep my air 540. Not much of an option, but 3 options sounds better than 2.


I vote a because I love the s8 and s8s. Also because I tend to prefer full atx motherboards.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well first time using acrylic:
still have a few more runs to do and setup the pedestal's plumbing


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well first time using acrylic:
> still have a few more runs to do and setup the pedestal's plumbing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is this the SM8 + pedestal?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is this the SM8 + pedestal?


From his previous pics I'm pretty sure it's a M8 + Pedestal


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup M8 + pedestal and extended top


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is this the SM8 + pedestal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> From his previous pics I'm pretty sure it's a M8 + Pedestal


does anyone even look at the signature rigs anymore?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> does anyone even look at the signature rigs anymore?


Mobile doesn't show sigs, and a lot of people use mobile on a regular basis - myself included.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can see them via mobile, but I also don't use the mobile format since regular works better on the 6+ vs mobile


----------



## Mega Man

i prefer using mobile as i see like 30 posts per page on mobile and 100 on standard


----------



## DewMan

WOO HOO!









My case shipped today and should be in my hands by Friday.

The estimated "25-30 business days" lead time estimate was spot on. It shipped on day 25.









It's gonna be a long week.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> WOO HOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case shipped today and should be in my hands by Friday.
> 
> The estimated "25-30 business days" lead time estimate was spot on. It shipped on day 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a long week.


Grats







sounds like you will be having some fun this weekend.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you will be having some fun this weekend.


Thanks ALT-F4. I soo wish!

I work weekends, so the day my case gets here I'll be starting my normal scheduled 30 hours between Fri-Sun shifts and on 24hr call until Monday morning as well. Of course the two days before it arrives are my days off.









I'm still going to try to at least get the case assembled this weekend if I can.. but I won't hold my breath.

But come Monday I'll definitely be taking some case pictures.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Thanks ALT-F4. I soo wish!
> 
> I work weekends, so the day my case gets here I'll be starting my normal scheduled 30 hours between Fri-Sun shifts and on 24hr call until Monday morning as well. Of course the two days before it arrives are my days off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to try to at least get the case assembled this weekend if I can.. but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> But come Monday I'll definitely be taking some case pictures.


That's great looking forward to the pictures and your build.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> WOO HOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case shipped today and should be in my hands by Friday.
> 
> The estimated "25-30 business days" lead time estimate was spot on. It shipped on day 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a long week.


A small part of me hates you sir.
I think I have another two weeks or so..


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys- before I order my S8s, I need advice;
> 
> A)- I order the S8s. Big, not as nice as the S5, but I will have all the room I will ever need, and it will have a nice satisfying "big" feel to it.
> 
> B)- I wait until ASUS releases a Matx x99 board, and get the S5. I want the S8s because I want a big computer until I reach my senior year, where I will build a Mitx computer for college, and will have to deal with the small pc.
> 
> C)- screw it,keep my air 540. Not much of an option, but 3 options sounds better than 2.


How long until the "senior year" thing? People's arguments of "The case will last your forever" don't matter much if you're planning to switch anyway. I mean sure the resale value is probably better than other cases but I'm not sure on that and really....If you're going to change in like a year why not just stay and save the money?


----------



## JLMS2010

Hey guys. I finally finished my CL S3 Mini-ITX build. I hope you all like it.









Now...what to build next...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2451625/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Hey guys. I finally finished my CL S3 Mini-ITX build. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...what to build next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2451625/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Thats real pretty. Another sexy S3


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Thats real pretty. Another sexy S3


Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Here I was thinking you were done with building PCs, so glad I was wrong


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Hey guys. I finally finished my CL S3 Mini-ITX build. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...what to build next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2451625/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Awesome! How did you get the grey colour pastel?

Thanks!


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> A small part of me hates you sir.
> I think I have another two weeks or so..


Did I mention it's a TX10-D?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Did I mention it's a TX10-D?


Super stoked for you Dewman!! That case will be massive!

On another note, I stayed up until 0100 after waking up the previous day at 0300 to move cars (Finishing up the car show) So after being awake for 22Hours straight I was able to Leak test and Coolant Up.













The Cautious One

I've Uploaded the Green Coolant add now, still have a couple more. But here is the Mayhems Green.




Hope y'all like.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here I was thinking you were done with building PCs, so glad I was wrong


I had a bunch of stuff going on and finally got back to this. Didn't realize how much I missed it. lol How have you been??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Awesome! How did you get the grey colour pastel? Thanks!


Thank you! I used the pastel white concentrate with distilled water then added green and red drops to get the desired shade of grey.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I had a bunch of stuff going on and finally got back to this. Didn't realize how much I missed it. lol How have you been??


Incredibly busy would be a nice way to put it, ended up starting a small website for reviews and stuff. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Super stoked for you Dewman!! That case will be massive!
> 
> On another note, I stayed up until 0100 after waking up the previous day at 0300 to move cars (Finishing up the car show) So after being awake for 22Hours straight I was able to Leak test and Coolant Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all like.


Your rig is looking awesome TCO!









The green and orange just POP!

Nicely done!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Incredibly busy would be a nice way to put it, ended up starting a small website for reviews and stuff. Who woulda thunk?


Oh awesome! I had a feeling you may be headed in that direction!


----------



## Pheozero

That's a very unique and cool color combo, TCO.

Lovin' it


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Did I mention it's a TX10-D?


Jesus, here I was thinking the jump from my S5 to the soon to be here S8S was going to be too much case


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Your rig is looking awesome TCO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green and orange just POP!
> 
> Nicely done!


My DewMan! That Color Green is in our Mountain Dew Honor Sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> That's a very unique and cool color combo, TCO.
> 
> Lovin' it


I have yet to see another build with that color combo as well! It was the best colors I could think of to COmpliment Tom Clancy's "The Division" and look great on top of white

The Cautious One


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Jesus, here I was thinking the jump from my S5 to the soon to be here S8S was going to be too much case


Oh I just saw the S8S.







It would fit so well in my office. Anybody want my S3?? lol


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Oh I just saw the S8S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would fit so well in my office. Anybody want my S3?? lol


That was my response, took me less than a day to decide I needed to sell my s5


----------



## ALT F4

Has anyone here previously mounted an EK X-Res res DDC pump combo in their case before? My mounting clips are screwed into the middle of a STH10

Not too happy buying two of these since they only sell the dual pump top/res separately. Should I be worried of too much vibration? I can feel my DDC's now even with rubber feet from the heatsink's stand while on top of rubber pad. I've thought about using some rubber gaskets on the screws holding the mounting mechanism for the reservoir but I'm not sure that would be enough seeing how much vibration I can feel if I press down on the pump against the case. Anything helps, thanks.


----------



## Mopar63

Could I make an Front IO request? Could we have the front IO with just power, reset and USB, forget the audio jacks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

No I need the audio jack for Headphones. I need an AARP Extension cable



How would I go about this?

( Thread)

TCO


----------



## Mopar63

I found an HD audio header extension at Microcenter once.

I am not saying remove the option, I am saying give us one more options without. I have found that I get much better headphone sound from the rear jacks and my gaming rig does not use speakers. If I need a quick speaker setup the monitor works fine via DP.


----------



## TheMentalist

Something for all of you CaseLabs lovers








http://www.overclock.net/t/1555406/caselabs-custom-windows-7-8-theme


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Something for all of you CaseLabs lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555406/caselabs-custom-windows-7-8-theme


That's really cool!


----------



## Guest

Custom one-off top cover for STH10 owners! Check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1555446/calling-all-sth10-owners-this-is-for-you


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> That's really cool!


Even cooler it's my build. lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Serious question guys and gals. I currently own a Corsair 750D, which I love. I'm using GTX Titan X SLI (2 way) on z87. After spending nearly $2300 for the cards and waterblocks, I need a bigger PSU so that way it won't be running at full load all the time. Problem is, most PSUs over 1000w are longer than my AX860. With the 750D, there's a compatibility issue where I can't have a 200mm PSU and a 240mm radiator at the bottom. This is my main reason for looking at a bigger case, hence, the SMA8.

Now, if I were to get the SMA8, what exactly does it come with? Just the case and no accessories. I'm looking for the drop in radiator and things like that. I'm in love with the all gunmetal interior and exterior, but what's the gunmetal and primer two tone and things like that. After spending close to $5000 on this build, I need a caselabs to make me fell better.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Serious question guys and gals. I currently own a Corsair 750D, which I love. I'm using GTX Titan X SLI (2 way) on z87. After spending nearly $2300 for the cards and waterblocks, I need a bigger PSU so that way it won't be running at full load all the time. Problem is, most PSUs over 1000w are longer than my AX860. With the 750D, there's a compatibility issue where I can't have a 200mm PSU and a 240mm radiator at the bottom. This is my main reason for looking at a bigger case, hence, the SMA8.
> 
> Now, if I were to get the SMA8, what exactly does it come with? Just the case and no accessories. I'm looking for the drop in radiator and things like that. I'm in love with the all gunmetal interior and exterior, but what's the gunmetal and primer two tone and things like that. After spending close to $5000 on this build, I need a caselabs to make me fell better.


I went from a 750D to a SMA8. Best decision I ever made. It will come with just about everything you need. If you want a radiator in the front and at the bottom you will need radiator mount for the bottom and a flex bay mount for the front. here. I bought a PSU tray and wheels for mine.







Hope that helps!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Now, if I were to get the SMA8, what exactly does it come with? Just the case and no accessories. I'm looking for the drop in radiator and things like that. I'm in love with the all gunmetal interior and exterior, but what's the *gunmetal and primer two tone* and things like that. After spending close to $5000 on this build, I need a caselabs to make me fell better.


I feel like you answered some of your questions,

Primer is just that, primer if you wanted to paint the case, it's not meant to be finished product.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I went from a 750D to a SMA8. Best decision I ever made. It will come with just about everything you need. If you want a radiator in the front and at the bottom you will need radiator mount for the bottom and a flex bay mount for the front. here. I bought a PSU tray and wheels for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


So basically, the $519.99 base price is just for the case? Meaning if I want to mount three radiators, I would have to buy three separate radiator mounts?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So basically, the $519.99 base price is just for the case? Meaning if I want to mount three radiators, I would have to buy three separate radiator mounts?


Yes, that way you can choose the proper mount for the type, location and size of rad you want to use whether it's a 120,140 or even 180mm (on certain CL models) fan size based rads.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Yes, that way you can choose the proper mount for the type, location and size of rad you want to use whether it's a 120,140 or even 180mm (on certain CL models) fan size based rads.


Okay, makes sense. So basically, I'm not paying $500 + shipping and taxes... I'm paying for all that and everything I need to mount into it. Geez. I didn't think... Just wow.

Ah whatever... I think I'll just make the dive and get it anyways. Plus I need more radiator space, so I may get another one. Those Titan X's will push a lot of heat.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So basically, the $519.99 base price is just for the case? Meaning if I want to mount three radiators, I would have to buy three separate radiator mounts?


Yes. I had to purchased the 240mm Flex bay mount and 2 x 480mm radiator mounts for the Lower Compartment.

Link Here to 480mm

240mm Rad Flex Mount

The Cautious One

The 519.00 is to put your hands on the case, that's no XXL windows... etc.. Straight Black Paint, gunmetal paint is extra and another color is extra.

( Don't forget shipping @ 50.00$)

Plus I bought the Casters too

And the USB 3.0 Option

Total was around 750$ ?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, makes sense. So basically, I'm not paying $500 + shipping and taxes... I'm paying for all that and everything I need to mount into it. Geez. I didn't think... Just wow.
> 
> Ah whatever... I think I'll just make the dive and get it anyways. Plus I need more radiator space, so I may get another one. Those Titan X's will push a lot of heat.


Trust me, as a recent purchaser of a TX10-D, I understand they're not cheap







... but they're not over priced for the quality you get.

Good Luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## SteezyTN

Appreciate all the links and help. Knowing that I have a VI hero mobo and 4770k (Titan X SLI), what would be the best case if I didn't get the SMA8.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Appreciate all the links and help. Knowing that I have a VI hero mobo and 4770k (Titan X SLI), what would be the best case if I didn't get the SMA8.


S8! Lolz sma8 would be perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Yes. I had to purchased the 240mm Flex bay mount and 2 x 480mm radiator mounts for the Lower Compartment.
> 
> Link Here to 480mm
> 
> 240mm Rad Flex Mount
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> The 519.00 is to put your hands on the case, that's no XXL windows... etc.. Straight Black Paint, gunmetal paint is extra and another color is extra.
> 
> ( Don't forget shipping @ 50.00$)
> 
> Plus I bought the Casters too
> 
> And the USB 3.0 Option
> 
> Total was around 750$ ?


Yes indeed.
My s8s started at $349.95 and final out the door price was $485.59


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Appreciate all the links and help. Knowing that I have a VI hero mobo and 4770k (Titan X SLI), what would be the best case if I didn't get the SMA8.


The sm8 will handle that with spare power. You can place a 360 front and a 480 top which will keep everything cool It will be cheaper that the sma8. Here just a quick example:

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/caselabs_merlin_sm8_review/1


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The sm8 will handle that with spare power. You can place a 360 front and a 480 top which will keep everything cool It will be cheaper that the sma8. Here just a quick example:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/caselabs_merlin_sm8_review/1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> S8! Lolz sma8 would be perfect.
> Yes indeed.
> My s8s started at $349.95 and final out the door price was $485.59


so what's the best case to have 4 radiators? I have an RX360, RX240, and an EX240. Would there be enough room for an RX480or EX560? My TX will push a lot of heat.


----------



## JLMS2010

Check out the S8 or S8S too!

I'm really looking closely at the S8S right now and may pull the trigger. I love the case. The problem is I don't have a need for another system! Anybody want me to build them one?? Lol. I have been looking at doing another multiple GPU build, so may do that.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Check out the S8 or S8S too!
> 
> I'm really looking closely at the S8S right now and may pull the trigger. I love the case. The problem is I don't have a need for another system! Anybody want me to build them one?? Lol. I have been looking at doing another multiple GPU build, so may do that.


If I mail you my S8 I'd be more than happy if you returned it with multiple GPU's! Haha


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> If I mail you my S8 I'd be more than happy if you returned it with multiple GPU's! Haha


Hahaha well if I didn't have to pay for the GPU's and just did the labor sure thing I'd be glad to!

How do you like the S8? Why did you choose that over the S8S?


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Hahaha well if I didn't have to pay for the GPU's and just did the labor sure thing I'd be glad to!
> 
> How do you like the S8? Why did you choose that over the S8S?


Well the S8S just got released on the permanent line up, so it was not available when I ordered. Plus I ordered in some thick rads, the S8S looks a bit short for what I'm doing. I'm hopefully going to be doing my build in it soon, just got my CPU/Mobo in today.


----------



## Sindre2104

Anybody seen this?:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-d360-x2-caselabs-mercury-s8-drop-in.html
pretty cool!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Well the S8S just got released on the permanent line up, so it was not available when I ordered. Plus I ordered in some thick rads, the S8S looks a bit short for what I'm doing. I'm hopefully going to be doing my build in it soon, just got my CPU/Mobo in today.


Oh ok makes sense. Sounds great. Good luck with the build!


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Anybody seen this?:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-d360-x2-caselabs-mercury-s8-drop-in.html
> pretty cool!


Yeah, really cool. If I didn't already have a CPU block/pump/res that I was going to be using I would have definitely picked that up. Great little kit there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Oh ok makes sense. Sounds great. Good luck with the build!


Thanks! I'm waiting for some new stuff to upgrade my GPU, but just about everything aside from storage is getting changed.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Appreciate all the links and help. Knowing that I have a VI hero mobo and 4770k (Titan X SLI), what would be the best case if I didn't get the SMA8.
> 
> 
> 
> The sm8 will handle that with spare power. You can place a 360 front and a 480 top which will keep everything cool It will be cheaper that the sma8. Here just a quick example:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/caselabs_merlin_sm8_review/1
Click to expand...

For bang for the buck, to get into a workable Caselabs at an affordable price with continued expandability via pedestals and accessory items, I have to agree with Gabz on the SM8.

It's ambidextrous and can be assembled either reverse or normal ATX with no additional parts, has 420 or 480 rad capacity on the top and bottom.

Looks like no problem with a long PSU 1200i/1500i and a 240 on the bottom

If you run out of rad space on the top, bottom, and front, then add a ped or two.

I almost bought one from the market place to move my daily driver into, just cuz it was white and it's a sweet size for a more modest build, but not limited to only a modest build.

For a budget conscious builder, that needs to expand as funds permit, I'd begin with the SM8.

Be sure to get the 36mm extended top so you can run the top rad fans on top of the chassis and have more space above the mobo to the inner fans. He mentions it would be nice to have in the review video, but it was not available back then

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Custom one-off top cover for STH10 owners! Check it out!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555446/calling-all-sth10-owners-this-is-for-you


that is just awesome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Serious question guys and gals. I currently own a Corsair 750D, which I love. I'm using GTX Titan X SLI (2 way) on z87. After spending nearly $2300 for the cards and waterblocks, I need a bigger PSU so that way it won't be running at full load all the time. Problem is, most PSUs over 1000w are longer than my AX860. With the 750D, there's a compatibility issue where I can't have a 200mm PSU and a 240mm radiator at the bottom. This is my main reason for looking at a bigger case, hence, the SMA8.
> 
> Now, if I were to get the SMA8, what exactly does it come with? Just the case and no accessories. I'm looking for the drop in radiator and things like that. I'm in love with the all gunmetal interior and exterior, but what's the gunmetal and primer two tone and things like that. After spending close to $5000 on this build, I need a caselabs to make me fell better.
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a 750D to a SMA8. Best decision I ever made. It will come with just about everything you need. If you want a radiator in the front and at the bottom you will need radiator mount for the bottom and a flex bay mount for the front. here. I bought a PSU tray and wheels for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
Click to expand...

what you get depends on what you select, almost everyone recommends getting castors though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Now, if I were to get the SMA8, what exactly does it come with? Just the case and no accessories. I'm looking for the drop in radiator and things like that. I'm in love with the all gunmetal interior and exterior, but what's the *gunmetal and primer two tone* and things like that. After spending close to $5000 on this build, I need a caselabs to make me fell better.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like you answered some of your questions,
> 
> Primer is just that, primer if you wanted to paint the case, it's not meant to be finished product.
Click to expand...

primer is as he described
gunmetal is a color and two tone means 2 different colors ~! check the last picture slide to see the current colors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I went from a 750D to a SMA8. Best decision I ever made. It will come with just about everything you need. If you want a radiator in the front and at the bottom you will need radiator mount for the bottom and a flex bay mount for the front. here. I bought a PSU tray and wheels for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, the $519.99 base price is just for the case? Meaning if I want to mount three radiators, I would have to buy three separate radiator mounts?
Click to expand...

depends where you would want to mount them some mount direct to the frame or a " drop in mount " that i will still call part of the frame ( see the top chassis mount option to understand what a drop in is please on the sm8 page )

or you can just have it mount directly to the frame

this will depend on what you choose, to mount them in a pedestal you will probably need a side mount ( same for the flex bays )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The sm8 will handle that with spare power. You can place a 360 front and a 480 top which will keep everything cool It will be cheaper that the sma8. Here just a quick example:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/caselabs_merlin_sm8_review/1
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> S8! Lolz sma8 would be perfect.
> Yes indeed.
> My s8s started at $349.95 and final out the door price was $485.59
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what's the best case to have 4 radiators? I have an RX360, RX240, and an EX240. Would there be enough room for an RX480or EX560? My TX will push a lot of heat.
Click to expand...

there are several,

personally i hate single wides

in my m8 and ped i can run 5-7 rads ( 360s )
i run 4 monstas and 1 45mm however i could fit 2 more monstas in it if i wish

my th10 i run 5 480s ( 1*xt45,1*ut60,3*monstas ) so we would need more info as to the type of case to recommend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Anybody seen this?:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-d360-x2-caselabs-mercury-s8-drop-in.html
> pretty cool!


yea i did i was looking at getting it as a starter , but i prefer to piece mine together tbh


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> For bang for the buck, to get into a workable Caselabs at an affordable price with continued expandability via pedestals and accessory items, I have to agree with Gabz on the SM8.
> 
> It's ambidextrous and *can be assembled either reverse or normal ATX with no additional parts*, has 420 or 480 rad capacity on the top and bottom.
> 
> *Looks like no problem with a long PSU 1200i/1500i and a 240 on the bottom
> 
> *If you run out of rad space on the top, bottom, and front, then add a ped or two.
> 
> I almost bought one from the market place to move my daily driver into, just cuz it was white and it's a sweet size for a more modest build, but not limited to only a modest build.
> 
> *For a budget conscious builder, that needs to expand as funds permit, I'd begin with the SM8*.
> 
> Be sure to get the 36mm extended top so you can run the top rad fans on top of the chassis and have more space above the mobo to the inner fans. He mentions it would be nice to have in the review video, but it was not available back then
> 
> Darlene


You're right on the money Darlene!

The SM8 is the first CaseLabs build I have done. I'm very pleased with it!

It *can* be reversed without extra parts. I've done that...

A 1200i & a 240 will fit in the bottom, But not with a 360 in the Flex Bays like mine.

Pedestal is my next move, I needs mo cooling!

Mike


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far this M8 is my first in CaseLabs territory


----------



## Thrasher1016

I love my S8.

It may have to go, however...

I want to do a PACKED Nova X2M, and even though I'm moving into a bigger house, I'm not going to have a dedicated computer room, so less is more!

Can't wait to do another Caselabs though! #3!

Thanks - T


----------



## macoi251

my first WC build
still in progress..need block for GPU


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> my first WC build
> still in progress..need block for GPU


looks awesome, why did you go ITX? Why not ATX or matx? Also, did you have enough room in it or did you feel constrained by the size of the case?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looks awesome, why did you go ITX? Why not ATX or matx? Also, did you have enough room in it or did you feel constrained by the size of the case?


I feel like if your not constrained by the size of your case you ordered one that's too large.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I feel like if your not constrained by the size of your case you ordered one that's too large.


Or a way to see a bigger loop.

TCO


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looks awesome, why did you go ITX? Why not ATX or matx? Also, did you have enough room in it or did you feel constrained by the size of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like if your not constrained by the size of your case you ordered one that's too large.
Click to expand...

This is the silent reason I'm abandoning my S8 and going to an X2M.

Can't justify serious money on multiple cards, etc, so I want something simple!

Thanks - T


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Or a way to see a bigger loop.
> 
> TCO


When that loop is in there, should be tight?

But,
So many people buy cases for what "they are going to do" but will never get around to it 80% of the time before they get bored of the case. I've done this about 4 times over the last 10 years spend too much money on a case only to realize that I can only afford to let it look empty, and see people do it everyday here.

I'm really not hating tho, alot of people would think me spending more money on my case than on my hardware was "stupid" but Hell, it's all about what gets your rocks off anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> This is the reason I'm abandoning my S8 and going to an X2M.
> 
> Can't justify serious money on multiple cards, etc, so I want something simple!
> 
> Thanks - T


Yep


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> When that loop is in there, should be tight?
> 
> But,
> *So many people buy cases for what "they are going to do" but will never get around to it 80% of the time before they get bored of the case. I've done this about 4 times over the last 10 years spend too much money on a case only to realize that I can only afford to let it look empty, and see people do it everyday here.
> *
> I'm really not hating tho, alot of people would think me spending more money on my case than on my hardware was "stupid" but Hell, it's all about what gets your rocks off anyways.
> Yep


Im sorry to hear that! When I Bought the Sma8, I did a lot of drawing, and working to make the cash that allowed me to buy the parts, I've successfully pieced together the case and Made a "Tight" loop as you say after 6 months.

Some of us "Roll" that way









The Cautious ONe


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> When that loop is in there, should be tight?
> 
> But,
> *So many people buy cases for what "they are going to do" but will never get around to it 80% of the time before they get bored of the case. I've done this about 4 times over the last 10 years spend too much money on a case only to realize that I can only afford to let it look empty, and see people do it everyday here.
> *
> I'm really not hating tho, alot of people would think me spending more money on my case than on my hardware was "stupid" but Hell, it's all about what gets your rocks off anyways.
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry to hear that! When I Bought the Sma8, I did a lot of drawing, and working to make the cash that allowed me to buy the parts, I've successfully pieced together the case and Made a "Tight" loop as you say after 6 months.
> 
> Some of us "Roll" that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
Click to expand...

^THIS^


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Here You Caselabs Junkies!! Im here to provide you a taste of that sweet nectar we sip on In the Form of Some LED Install













Just waiting on these Custom Cables and Old Cautious One will get this thing some Real Photos with Pop's Camera









TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> This is the silent reason I'm abandoning my S8 and going to an X2M.
> 
> Can't justify serious money on multiple cards, etc, so I want something simple!
> 
> Thanks - T


Thats why i want to go with a Matx or ITX rig, i cant see myself having 3 way SLI in my rig. I'm 15, and make $9 sampling food in Pike Place Market. However, no girlfriend, no car.... just maybe....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Or a way to see a bigger loop.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> When that loop is in there, should be tight?
> 
> But,
> So many people buy cases for what "they are going to do" but will never get around to it 80% of the time before they get bored of the case. I've done this about 4 times over the last 10 years spend too much money on a case only to realize that I can only afford to let it look empty, and see people do it everyday here.
> 
> I'm really not hating tho, alot of people would think me spending more money on my case than on my hardware was "stupid" but Hell, it's all about what gets your rocks off anyways.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> This is the reason I'm abandoning my S8 and going to an X2M.
> 
> Can't justify serious money on multiple cards, etc, so I want something simple!
> 
> Thanks - T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

i understand this and i understand it with 1155 chips, only 16 pcie lanes,

but excluding my 1155 build

with other chips though i feel with matx/itx i am not getting full benefit of what i paid for with the cpu

i have quadfire in all but 1 or 2

and i will build another ( thinking 2011 quad core ) with my RIVBE

i want to build a router/nas 2011 has all the pretty sata ports built in !~ i want to put 5 or 6 tb hds in it, at least 8-10 total ( hds not TB )


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im sorry to hear that! When I Bought the Sma8, I did a lot of drawing, and working to make the cash that allowed me to buy the parts, I've successfully pieced together the case and Made a "Tight" loop as you say after 6 months.
> 
> Some of us "Roll" that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious ONe


Agreed. I'll be going (eventually) with the SMA8 for my benching rig with a few extra motherboard trays so I can easily swap out hardware and have a setup for not just dry ice benching (i'm not lugging a 35L dewar up two flights of stairs every time I want fun!) but also to have a nice watercooling loop for day to day benching (quickie 30 min sessions, testing hardware limits before going subzero, running [email protected]/BOINC as a semi-dedicated rig when not benching, etc). It will be a pretty penny, but at the same time I always wanted a nice, flexible case to do that kind of crazy work. Also, the motherboard trays convert into convenient tech trays


----------



## macoi251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looks awesome, why did you go ITX? Why not ATX or matx? Also, did you have enough room in it or did you feel constrained by the size of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looks awesome, why did you go ITX? Why not ATX or matx? Also, did you have enough room in it or did you feel constrained by the size of the case?


thanks..
the S3 has enough space, considering it's larger compared to other ITX cases out there.
the only problem that i have with this case, is the cable management..
I have to shorten my wires..
anyhow, it's a great case..


----------



## ivoryg37

Where can I buy a power switch for the CaseLabs with a white led instead of the blue?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Where can I buy a power switch for the CaseLabs with a white led instead of the blue?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/modmytoys-anodized-illuminated-switch-22mm-momentary-power-symbol-black-chrome-white-20200.html#Specifications

they have tons of others to choose.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Where can I buy a power switch for the CaseLabs with a white led instead of the blue?


I went to the Lamptron web-site, since CaseLabs use Lamptron switches...

I found that any of these retailers sell them

http://www.lamptron.com/retailers/usa/


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm SO close to get this. But that would also mean I would "WANT" another XSPC Photon d5 Pump/Res, and an XSPC RX480 radiator.


----------



## IT Diva

Woooo Hooooo























I just got my "dear Darlene" email today:

The status of order #129XX is now Shipped.

My gunmetal TH10A is now incoming . . along with a new white door panel with XXL window for the white one. That way I have XXL windows for both sides of both cases.

I was totally surprised, as it was scheduled to ship a week from now . . . looks like they really are making progress towards reducing the wait time









It's a good thing I've been busy getting parts ordered and things planned out.

I have another 5M roll of superbrite RGB LEDs on the way so I can do something unique wit the base plate since I have a second Farby already.

I also ordered another remote control unit and a pair of Firgeli linear actuators . . . . that way both TH10A builds get to have remote controlled power doors.

Now the hard part . . . finding some vacation time from work so I can work on everything









Darlene


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm SO close to get this. But that would also mean I would "WANT" another XSPC Photon d5 Pump/Res, and an XSPC RX480 radiator.


What are you anticipating for rads, I'd look at getting the 39mm extended top so you can mount the top rad fans above the chassis panel so that you can run push-pull with a full thickness rad, since there's only 90mm of clearance above the mobo which limits you to 1 set of fans with the standard top.

Remember you can't run 2 X 480 in the bottom since you have to save room for the PSU, a 480 and a 240 is about it in the basement.

There's also this option for front audio and USB 3, which you can get color matched to the case:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/silverstone-usb-3-0-i-o-3-5-bay-device-fp32-e/

Also don't forget to order the caster kit


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> What are you anticipating for rads, I'd look at getting the 39mm extended top so you can mount the top rad fans above the chassis panel so that you can run push-pull with a full thickness rad, since there's only 90mm of clearance above the mobo which limits you to 1 set of fans with the standard top.
> 
> Remember you can't run 2 X 480 in the bottom since you have to save room for the PSU, a 480 and a 240 is about it in the basement.
> 
> There's also this option for front audio and USB 3, which you can get color matched to the case:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/silverstone-usb-3-0-i-o-3-5-bay-device-fp32-e/
> 
> Also don't forget to order the caster kit


Well I currently have an RX360, RX240, and EX240. Without throwing the money out the door, I'm going to use all the rads I currently have (instead of selling them). I would use the RX240 in the front, and mount my RX360 (main side) and EX240 (PSU side) in the bottom. Then I would purchase an RX480 and mount that at the top.

Because money is tight, all I would get is the SMA8 (plus mounts) and RX480. I would use a single loop with my D5 photon, and later on I would add the second loop. In fact, I may not even need a second loop since I'm running a 4770k.

Also, since this is my first build using hard tubing and going "all out", I may wait a few months before I actually place the order. Why? Because I have the Corsair 750D, and I want to get some use out of it before it becomes a paper weight haha. Then I can save up the money and put it aside for a fully custom SMA8 and two loops.

EDIT* just curious... If I were to sell my EX240, would I be able to put an RX360 on the bottom PSU side? What's the biggest PSU that can fit with an RX360? Then I would purchase an EX560 or RX480 and place that on the other side.

If everything would fit
1. RX480 (top)
2. RX240 (front)
3. RX360 (bottom PSU side)
4. EX560 or RX480 (bottom side main)

Everything in push. With that many dads, I would need push/pull.

Please let me know if I could fit those, and I would order the case now, along with the Radiators I would need.


----------



## 919Pheonix

*What does it take to become a member of the Case Labs Owners Club; will one of these work??*


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> *What does it take to become a member of the Case Labs Owners Club; will one of these work??*


That should work. Very nice. Really like the Black and White. The Base makes it a Monument.


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm so close to placing the order. Can someone help me with my above post? Would an XSPC RX360 fit on the bottom PSU side in the SMA8 along an EX560 or RX480 on the main side? I'll be upgrading my PSU to a larger one, and the 360 should do well if it fits.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm so close to placing the order. Can someone help me with my above post? Would an XSPC RX360 fit on the bottom PSU side in the SMA8 along an EX560 or RX480 on the main side? I'll be upgrading my PSU to a larger one, and the 360 should do well if it fits.


It should fit but a very tight fit. Just measured my ax1200i and the side of the SMa8 case without rads and you will have ~400 mm which is about the size of the rx360. Be aware however that that will depend on the length of the PSU you will take. If you got the ax1500i then it might not fit....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It should fit but a very tight fit. Just measured my ax1200i and the side of the SMa8 case without rads and you will have ~400 mm which is about the size of the rx360. Be aware however that that will depend on the length of the PSU you will take. If you got the ax1500i then it might not fit....


Most 1000-1200w PSU's are 200mm. I'm looking into the AX1200i, or possibly an EVGA 1200. So it seems that a big PSU would still fit, even with a 360mm radiator. Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Most 1000-1200w PSU's are 200mm. I'm looking into the AX1200i, or possibly an EVGA 1200. So it seems that a big PSU would still fit, even with a 360mm radiator. Thanks


Welcome mate. Here we go. Kimir did it with a Monsta 360 and a 200 mm PSU (EVGA). It was a tight fit but he managed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1483495/build-log-caselabs-panda-sma8-4930k-rive-gtx-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-edition/40


----------



## NKrader

im surely a big idiot but, what is the max radiator clearance for the base of the s8?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im surely a big idiot but, what is the max radiator clearance for the base of the s8?




Appears to be a 360mm

TCO

Mercury S8 Correct?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be a 360mm
> 
> TCO
> 
> Mercury S8 Correct?


thickness, not width


----------



## fast_fate

@bazg got an AMS 360 in there which is 64mm thick

He noted it was maximum that still leaves the front in/outs usable

*EDIT:* power / reset buttons only with this width rad - sorry.


----------



## DewMan

Can I be official now?









It just arrived yesterday after 25 day wait. I'm quite happy with it.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I won't be doing a build log... it's not going to be a "show car" build, but a water cooled every day driver.









Sorry about the POS P&S pictures. It was either P&S Canon or the cellphone.. chose lesser of two evils.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Dewman, Gunmetal or Primer you're gonna repaint?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> Dewman, Gunmetal or Primer you're gonna repaint?


Gunmetal. That's the color it's staying.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> *Gunetal.* That's the color it's staying.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Gunmetal. That's the color it's staying.


I'm partial to Gunmetal myself.
Drop a few pictures when you are done, would be great to see how it comes out.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im surely a big idiot but, what is the max radiator clearance for the base of the s8?


Hey, I'm building right now and my Alphacool XT45 360 rad works as well on the side mount and clears easily. Push only. Doesn't impede the switch at all.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> I'm partial to Gunmetal myself.
> Drop a few pictures when you are done, would be great to see how it comes out.


Yep, will do a few as it progresses.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im surely a big idiot but, what is the max radiator clearance for the base of the s8?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Hey, I'm building right now and my Alphacool XT45 360 rad works as well on the side mount and clears easily. Push only. Doesn't impede the switch at all.


I knew that there was some more info about this and I just thought it was from BazG's build log.

But I just remembered about this thread.......









Mercury S8 Sidemount rad thickness question


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Welcome mate. Here we go. Kimir did it with a Monsta 360 and a 200 mm PSU (EVGA). It was a tight fit but he managed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1483495/build-log-caselabs-panda-sma8-4930k-rive-gtx-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-edition/40


Thanks again. Appreciate it. Hopefully the the RX 360 fits fine with a 200m PSU, so that way I can get a 560 on the opposite side, and an RX480 for the top. Then I could just sel the EX240.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks again. Appreciate it. Hopefully the the RX 360 fits fine with a 200m PSU, so that way I can get a 560 on the opposite side, and an RX480 for the top. Then I could just sel the EX240.


Must have been a very very very tight fit, I have the 240mm same side of the PSU 1300 W EVGA and Im pressing the Cables.

TCO


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Must have been a very very very tight fit, I have the 240mm same side of the PSU 1300 W EVGA and Im pressing the Cables.
> 
> TCO


That's one of the reasons I got the TX10. Didn't want to hassle with space constraints.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Must have been a very very very tight fit, I have the 240mm same side of the PSU 1300 W EVGA and Im pressing the Cables.
> 
> TCO


can you take a picture of that side? Paaaalease


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks again. Appreciate it. Hopefully the the RX 360 fits fine with a 200m PSU, so that way I can get a 560 on the opposite side, and an RX480 for the top. Then I could just sel the EX240.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Must have been a very very very tight fit, I have the 240mm same side of the PSU 1300 W EVGA and Im pressing the Cables.
> 
> TCO


Yeah. Kimir mentioned it was a hassle and that a 240 mm would be better there....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> can you take a picture of that side? Paaaalease






How bout these?

TCO

I could undo the 240mm and flip the Radiator mount for that side around for a little farther from the PSU but it wouldn't be centered in the bracket.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout these?
> 
> TCO
> 
> I could undo the 240mm and flip the Radiator mount for that side around for a little farther from the PSU but it wouldn't be centered in the bracket.


Well you could have installed on the far end of the support which will give you plenty of room from psu cables. I understand it was a aesthetic choice. But the pictures are actually good for Steezy since that would be the position of the end of its 360. In any case a 360 mm is doable but a very tight fit as kimir showed on its build. I would personally go with the 240 mm just to avoid the hassle...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well you could have installed on the far end of the support which will give you plenty of room from psu cables. I understand it was a aesthetic choice. But the pictures are actually good for Steezy since that would be the position of the end of its 360. In any case a 360 mm is doable but a very tight fit as kimir showed on its build. I would personally go with the 240 mm just to avoid the hassle...


Appreciate the Kind words Gabe! I've taken as many photos as I thought important for this reason. (I know it was hard for me to find some when I wanted to build in the SMA8)

TCO


----------



## Levelog

Alright, going to be starting my build log tonight hopefully. As long as cleaning my apartment doesn't take too long, girlfriend's getting back after a week, and I've been lazy.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Alright, going to be starting my build log tonight hopefully. As long as cleaning my apartment doesn't take too long, girlfriend's getting back after a week, and I've been lazy.










I hate it when that happens.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout these?
> 
> TCO
> 
> I could undo the 240mm and flip the Radiator mount for that side around for a little farther from the PSU but it wouldn't be centered in the bracket.


forgive me, I don't know the spoil code for the picture.

Well of that Rx240 fits there, then I don't see why a 360 fouls the fit. All it is, is another 120mm added to the other side. I want to put the RX360 there because it would look very weird at the top, and the front main side of the bottom. How big is that PSU? 200mm? Then that way I wouldn't have to sell the RX360... UNLESS, I mount it in the front. How does a 360mm rad mount in the front of the SMA8 with the midplate?

Oh, and THANK YOU for the pictures.


----------



## alltheGHz

Side question: Is there a benefit to using thicker rads than thinner rads?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Side question: Is there a benefit to using thicker rads than thinner rads?


check here and you will known:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/radiator-round-2015/

and here for a in house discussion:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542405/extreme-rigs-radiator-review-round-up-2015-group-a

The answer is depends on the rad. Is not that generic. In general thicker cores will render better performance but is not all that straight. Depends also on flow rate and fan configuration and speed. The best performers out there seems to be rads on the 50-60 mm thickness.

And if you like that review give Fast Fate a proper thanks with a +rep. The guy have done such a wonderful job reviewing the rads and I fell like he deserve more thanks from this community for it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> forgive me, I don't know the spoil code for the picture.
> 
> Well of that Rx240 fits there, then I don't see why a 360 fouls the fit. All it is, is another 120mm added to the other side. I want to put the RX360 there because it would look very weird at the top, and the front main side of the bottom. How big is that PSU? 200mm? Then that way I wouldn't have to sell the RX360... UNLESS, I mount it in the front. How does a 360mm rad mount in the front of the SMA8 with the midplate?
> 
> Oh, and THANK YOU for the pictures.


1300 W EVGA G2 ( 200mm)

You need a Flex Bay Mount from Caselabs (120.3) You have an option when you order the case for how you want the midplate laid out. You have a removable square in the front that the 360 can pass through depending on how/where you want to mount it (Closer to the top of the front panel, or extend to the bottom chamber)

TCO



You can see right here under the 240mm and the pump closest that the removable plate isn't flush with the Midplate.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 1300 W EVGA G2 ( 200mm)
> 
> You need a Flex Bay Mount from Caselabs (120.3) You have an option when you order the case for how you want the midplate laid out. You have a removable square in the front that the 360 can pass through depending on how/where you want to mount it (Closer to the top of the front panel, or extend to the bottom chamber)
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> You can see right here under the 240mm and the pump closest that the removable plate isn't flush with the Midplate.


Thanks. I know they have the option available, but what does it look like with a 360 places there? If it looks good, then I'll get the 360 for the front, and 240 for the bottom.


----------



## Levelog

Well, started my build log. Hopefully I'll be getting more pictures up once I pick up my radiators.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. I know they have the option available, but what does it look like with a 360 places there? If it looks good, then I'll get the 360 for the front, and 240 for the bottom.


Well If you have a 360mm rad attached to the flex bay, you will have a huge hole in the midplate... That's up to you.

TCO


----------



## Ypsylon

Uff, finally arrived here. Me not the Case... Started at page 1 (before I even registered) and browsed/read all 1247. Some amazing ideas, learned a lot what I can do with my TH10A for which I waiting now awww so many weeks (some options I've picked and changes implemented after order was placed). But I'm a patient guy (yes, yes I *Wanted* it second day after ordering, but it's hardly doable). And I will wait another 2 weeks if I must without whining.

Keep projects coming guys. Amazing place, permanent fixture in my browser.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Uff, finally arrived here. Me not the Case... *Started at page 1 (before I even registered) and browsed/read all 1247*. Some amazing ideas, learned a lot what I can do with my TH10A for which I waiting now awww so many weeks (some options I've picked and changes


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*


Yeah that's insane. I thought I was crazy for reading all 73 pages of the Z97 VRM thread in one workday.


----------



## Ghoxt

It has earnestly begun.

Me and the misses can eat on the TV Tray tables, she's not getting the kitchen table back until I'm done.

Flushed the Rads already. Stupid move followed...Didn't fully drain the two top 80mm Monsta 360 Rads, and with open ports facing down, almost dumped the remnants of the flush still in the Rad directly on the motherboard as I was moving it from the kitchen counter to the rig. Thank goodness I tilted the drop-in just before I got to the table and a small amount of DI water flowed out and splashed my feet just as I was lifting it up towards the table and case... Would have been a minor disaster. IE full teardown.









Both Titan X are in and plumbed. I would do a build log, but my clone of myself is too busy with the other 3 projects I always have ongoing







. Need more clones. Like the Multiplicity Movie.



Can I say right now that my fingers are raw from turning those Bitspower fittings...







but they are shiny...like precious. Ran into a snag though, there's is no way in hell the Tube type I have will allow the compression fitting top to go on. No way. Alphacool LRT advanced 3/8 - 5/8, and Bitspower fittings. As this is my first big watercool project I'm going to go with zip ties. Found a box of 650 at Wall Mart lol.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> It has earnestly begun.
> 
> Me and the misses can eat on the TV Tray tables, she's not getting the kitchen table back until I'm done.
> 
> Flushed the Rads already. Stupid move followed...Didn't fully drain the two top 80mm Monsta 360 Rads, and with open ports facing down, almost dumped the remnants of the flush still in the Rad directly on the motherboard as I was moving it from the kitchen counter to the rig. Thank goodness I tilted the drop-in just before I got to the table and a small amount of DI water flowed out and splashed my feet just as I was lifting it up towards the table and case... Would have been a minor disaster. IE full teardown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Titan X are in and plumbed. I would do a build log, but my clone of myself is too busy with the other 3 projects I always have ongoing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Need more clones. Like the Multiplicity Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I say right now that my fingers are raw from turning those Bitspower fittings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are shiny...like precious. Ran into a snag though, there's is no way in hell the Tube type I have will allow the compression fitting top to go on. No way. Alphacool LRT advanced 3/8 - 5/8, and Bitspower fittings. As this is my first big watercool project I'm going to go with zip ties. Found a box of 650 at Wall Mart lol.


Cool project you got there, I'm about to pull the trigger on the s8s (I was about to buy the s8 but decided it was waaaaaaaay too big for me (I hate wasted space)). I want to watercool my rig, why did you go with bitspower fittings instead of, well, any other brand?


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Why did you go with bitspower fittings instead of, well, any other brand?


Performance-pcs had all the Bitspower fittings I wanted "in stock" for the type I was looking for when I bought online.


----------



## X-Nine

< uses Monsoon and Bitspower fittings only.


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Yeah that's insane. I thought I was crazy for reading all 73 pages of the Z97 VRM thread in one workday.


Nah... it's not that bad. Plethora of pages are just *quotes* of _quotes_ of quotes so you just glide over 5 pages in 30 seconds.







In two months it's easy peasy. Seriously tho I observed fast-forwarded evolution of liquid cooling approach from tubes to acryl, cooper, bending, petg and stuff. At the beginning any acryl build was like OMG!, now everybody do that..

After all insanity is first step of/to ingenuity.


----------



## Mega Man

fyi the pages are a specific number of posts, which are adjustable in the options, i have 100 posts per page love it ~!~


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi the pages are a specific number of posts, which are adjustable in the options, i have 100 posts per page love it ~!~


I know that of course, but anything more than 10 pages just grinding my browser to a halt - tried every setting as I usually do what you have 100 pages and off I go. Sadly I can't. Too much content outside text part.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi the pages are a specific number of posts, which are adjustable in the options, i have 100 posts per page love it ~!~


I tried changing it to that on my phone when I was going through a 70+ page thread on an i5 magically gaining hyperthreading. I don't recommend it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> < uses Monsoon and Bitspower fittings only.


< Uses Bitspower and XSPC fittings only









TCO


----------



## Wolfsbora

< Uses Rocket Science and Bitspower only. Though I'd like to give EK's new fittings a try.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> < Uses Rocket Science and Bitspower only. Though I'd like to give EK's new fittings a try.


What makes a "good" fitting? The type of material? The type of fitting? Diameter of the fitting?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What makes a "good" fitting? The type of material? The type of fitting? Diameter of the fitting?


A lot of it simply comes down to personal preference. However, the material does matter, how many O rings they use, their finish, the snugness of the tube to the fitting. There can be other factors as well.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> < Uses Rocket Science and Bitspower only. Though I'd like to give EK's new fittings a try.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a "good" fitting? The type of material? The type of fitting? Diameter of the fitting?
Click to expand...

Looks are always subjective, however, you can tell a cheap fitting from a quality fitting.

Just don't ever buy Barrow fittings. They're from China and they've ripped off other manufacturers. Should actually be called "Borrow" since they literally copied designs for fittings and tools.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What makes a "good" fitting? The type of material? The type of fitting? Diameter of the fitting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> A lot of it simply comes down to personal preference. However, the material does matter, how many O rings they use, their finish, the snugness of the tube to the fitting. There can be other factors as well.


Also name recognition.

Picture this: You go to the store and you see Cheerio brand Cheerios and Store Brand Cheerios and one costs $4 and one is $2.50. Many times the store brand is either just as good or actually made by the same company as the name brand. Sometimes though the store brand ones don't nearly taste as good and you've learned this from past experience and you really really like Cheerios so although you haven't tried store brand X Cheerios you've been burned before or just are specific enough to pay the premium for quality, so you get name brand Cheerios.

Now switch this over to water-cooling fittings that are supposed to keep liquid inside and not leak all over your thousands of dollars of hardware....I'll pay the premium over something I haven't used because I know Bitspower is good and has been over time.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks are always subjective, however, you can tell a cheap fitting from a quality fitting.
> 
> Just don't ever buy Barrow fittings. They're from China and they've ripped off other manufacturers. Should actually be called "Borrow" since they literally copied designs for fittings and tools.


Couldn't agree more. They are not Bitspower as otherwise suggested many times on here. Every single rotary I had from Barrow leaked. The machining is not nearly as clean as other brands. Some people have great luck with them but I certainly did not.


----------



## X-Nine

Just a couple more examples:

Gee, why does this look familiar?


Probably because Primochill made this one first:


Or how about these?


Probably because Monsoon came out with these:


This kind of theft should not be tolerated in this industry.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Wow! I never knew they went so far as to copy that stuff too. That's terrible. More reason not to give them any business.

Next thing you know Barrow will be making Case Labs copies but made with sheet metal and spray paint.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow! I never knew they went so far as to copy that stuff too. That's terrible. More reason not to give them any business.
> 
> Next thing you know Barrow will be making Case Labs copies but made with sheet metal and spray paint.


That's been done too, just ask Simon (Stren here on OCN). http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's been done too, just ask Simon (Stren here on OCN). http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


I did not expect that from In Win! It is almost an exact copy.


----------



## nyk20z3

Changed the cpu cooler fan again and changed to a solid 5.25' cover from a ventilated one -


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's been done too, just ask Simon (Stren here on OCN). http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


It's too bad that In Win had to be so blatant in copying CaseLabs.
They do have some unique case designs of their own, they shouldn't have to resort to that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's probably due to them not moving a lot of those designer cases they carry due to the cost. So they choose to copy a design they can move in larger quantities


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I did not expect that from In Win! It is almost an exact copy.


I would never support those copying thugs. I don't care if they come out with something cheaper, better and produce faster unless they paid for the rights to copy and 100% made in USA (not assembled in usa). I hope caselabs patented their flex bay design and some other things that make them unique.


----------



## guitarhero23

Had some custom filters made by DEMCifilter. White on white. Measured the one for the vents on the PSU side perfectly. Otherone I had to cut a bit, also note I slightly didn't put the back filter on perfectly which is why a little black shows.


----------



## Levelog

I'm holding off on filters to see the dust levels. I'm building a pedestal/base for mine, so floor dust isn't a problem. Plus in my budget it might be between fittings and filters at the moment, and I think fittings are a bit more important.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I'm holding off on filters to see the dust levels. I'm building a pedestal/base for mine, so floor dust isn't a problem. Plus in my budget it might be between fittings and filters at the moment, and I think fittings are a bit more important.


Oh comeon, you might not have anything cooling your parts but at least youll be dust free


----------



## SteezyTN

I emailed PPCS, but that may take a while to get a response. Do they offer the SMA8 where we can fully customize it ourselves? Frozen had it that way, and I'm wondering if PPCS has that option to. It's not that I don't want to order directly from CL, it's just that the taxes add up quick (I'm im Nor Cal). I know $60 isn't a lot, but that's like a full set up fans, or enough for "half" a radiator haha.


----------



## Levelog

I think the longest I've ever had PPC take to respond to me was an hour, and that was at midnight eastern. It's crazy how different experiences there can be.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I emailed PPCS, but that may take a while to get a response. Do they offer the SMA8 where we can fully customize it ourselves? Frozen had it that way, and I'm wondering if PPCS has that option to. It's not that I don't want to order directly from CL, it's just that the taxes add up quick (I'm im Nor Cal). I know $60 isn't a lot, but that's like a full set up fans, or enough for "half" a radiator haha.


Caselabs is in California. Couldn't you just go pick it up.

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I love Barrow's fittings (mainly compression) but I'll stick w/ Primo and Monsoon for the bending tools since my bet is that Barrow is running on a metric scale while I'm using a SAE measured tubing.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Caselabs is in California. Couldn't you just go pick it up.
> 
> TCO


CL is in So-Cal. That's about 7-10 hours away. The only way I'd do that is if I was going on Vacation or a trip to So-Cal


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> CL is in So-Cal. That's about 7-10 hours away. The only way I'd do that is if I was going on Vacation or a trip to So-Cal


If your planning on ordering in one in Dec, thats about a 30-45day wait, Start making plans! You have 9 months?









TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Just wanted to say that my X2M will be featuring the Asrock X99 ITX board and a Titan X, really stoked for a power house in this little build. Also custom cooled with external rad. Much power.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If your planning on ordering in one in Dec, thats about a 30-45day wait, Start making plans! You have 9 months?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


So it appears that Canoga Park is about 6 hours away from me. However, shipping is only about $33. I'd rather just pay the shipping (over the gas prices), PLUS the fact that I would still be paying taxes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wonder if they could waive the taxes due to trip fees lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So it appears that Canoga Park is about 6 hours away from me. However, shipping is only about $33. I'd rather just pay the shipping (over the gas prices), PLUS the fact that I would still be paying taxes.


Oh just suck it up, The case is a once in a lifetime deal!

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol think I need to visit my family in San Marcos and take a day trip to the CLabs motherland


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Just wanted to say that my X2M will be featuring the Asrock X99 ITX board and a Titan X, really stoked for a power house in this little build. Also custom cooled with external rad. Much power.


Build log or bust!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh just suck it up, The case is a once in a lifetime deal!
> 
> TCO


Haha, oh well. It won't stop me from buying one. I'm placing the order no matter what.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Build log or bust!


Its been there, just ever updating with as my main rig. Still needs a name and not sure if going used 5960x or a new 5820k

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536966/build-log-x99-itx-titan-x-ensourced-cables-caselabs-x2m


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Its been there, just ever updating with as my main rig. Still needs a name and not sure if going used 5960x or a new 5820k
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536966/build-log-x99-itx-titan-x-ensourced-cables-caselabs-x2m


Why not a middle shot of the 5390k









TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why not a middle shot of the 5390k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I thought about that as when I owned X79 I had the 3930k. I just feel like doing ITX X99 I either need to go big with 5960x ($850 on OCN) or save some scratch and get the 5820k on Newegg... Idk, it makes sense in my head if you know what im saying hahaha


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Its been there, just ever updating with as my main rig. Still needs a name and not sure if going used 5960x or a new 5820k
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536966/build-log-x99-itx-titan-x-ensourced-cables-caselabs-x2m


Why not a 2699?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Why not a 2699?


Can I have $4500?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have to playfully ask... What's with Americans complaining about having to pay sales tax on items, and how they'll avoid certain companies, retailers, or resellers simply because of a few more dollars? Most other countries pay such on most of their purchases. Here in Canada, it's anywhere from 5% (most of the prairies, although apparently half the country is at this rate now) to as high as 15% (Nova Scotia, and the rest of the Maritimes are in the 13-15% bracket).

...And I have to deal with not so favourable exchange rates to boot, making everything 20% or so more expensive BEFORE the taxes are added on, yet I accept it as a reality of life.

Was just a curious question though.


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to playfully ask... What's with Americans complaining about having to pay sales tax on items, and how they'll avoid certain companies, retailers, or resellers simply because of a few more dollars? Most other countries pay such on most of their purchases. Here in Canada, it's anywhere from 5% (most of the prairies, although apparently half the country is at this rate now) to as high as 15% (Nova Scotia, and the rest of the Maritimes are in the 13-15% bracket).
> 
> ...And I have to deal with not so favourable exchange rates to boot, making everything 20% or so more expensive BEFORE the taxes are added on, yet I accept it as a reality of life.
> 
> Was just a curious question though.


Why should we should enjoy giving our hard earned pay to the government? We'd rather keep it and buy more toys.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Why should we should enjoy giving our hard earned pay to the government? We'd rather keep it and buy more toys.


I second that! I don't like getting taxed in the first place, Much less know that The Current President is spending it all on various things we don't want or need, not like he protects the US at all.

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Why should we should enjoy giving our hard earned pay to the government? We'd rather keep it and buy more toys.


I don't recall stating I ~enjoyed~ paying taxes. I just can't understand all the whining and why a number of Americans seem to get so bent out of shape about it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't recall stating I ~enjoyed~ paying taxes. I just can't understand all the whining and why a number of Americans seem to get so bent out of shape about it.


No bent out of shape, just trying to not spend an unnecessary dollar!

TCO


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I thought about that as when I owned X79 I had the 3930k. I just feel like doing ITX X99 I either need to go big with 5960x ($850 on OCN) or save some scratch and get the 5820k on Newegg... Idk, it makes sense in my head if you know what im saying hahaha


I'm glad you're doing a build with the X2M & Asrock ITX X99. If I were you, I would get a 5820K and save the rest of the money to use on the water cooling parts. Bitspower fittings galore.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I second that! I don't like getting taxed in the first place, Much less know that The Current President is spending it all on various things we don't want or need, not like he protects the US at all.
> 
> TCO


Amen!


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to playfully ask... What's with Americans complaining about having to pay sales tax on items, and how they'll avoid certain companies, retailers, or resellers simply because of a few more dollars? Most other countries pay such on most of their purchases. Here in Canada, it's anywhere from 5% (most of the prairies, although apparently half the country is at this rate now) to as high as 15% (Nova Scotia, and the rest of the Maritimes are in the 13-15% bracket).
> 
> ...And I have to deal with not so favourable exchange rates to boot, making everything 20% or so more expensive BEFORE the taxes are added on, yet I accept it as a reality of life.
> 
> Was just a curious question though.


If you could save a couple bucks, wouldn't you? If it's a place I HAVE to pay sales tax, then I do. But I'd rather not if possible.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm glad you're doing a build with the X2M & Asrock ITX X99. If I were you, I would get a 5820K and save the rest of the money to use on the water cooling parts. Bitspower fittings galore.


Thats what I am thinking just for the fact in saving money since this is for gaming only. I've already dumped a $200-300 on BP fittings.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't recall stating I ~enjoyed~ paying taxes. I just can't understand all the whining and why a number of Americans seem to get so bent out of shape about it.


First of all, who said we (specifically "me" because it seemed directed toward my comment) are "whining" or "complaining". Just stating the fact that it's more money. I'd rather be a tightwad and save as much as I can.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> First of all, who said we (specifically "me" because it seemed directed toward my comment) are "whining" or "complaining". Just stating the fact that it's more money. I'd rather be a tightwad and save as much as I can.


Or we could just not shop around,pay taxes or shipping on everything because we don't care, and end up 500$ over the budget planned for the build









TCO


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Or we could just not shop around,pay taxes or shipping on everything because we don't care, and end up 500$ over the budget planned for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


$500 over budget? $500 was like my entire budget. (I'm pretty sure I went over budget on the case alone, pls help I have a problem)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Or we could just not shop around,pay taxes or shipping on everything because we don't care, and end up 500$ over the budget planned for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO












Haha. It's not that the taxes are too much, it's just... You know... More money than I wanted to spend. Amazon and Newegg charge me tax. Luckily, PPCS doesn't. That's why I went to TigerDirect for my TX, because they don't charge tax. Now of course when your getting a CaseLabs, your build will most likely be up to $5,000 USD. It may not seem like a lot when taxes are added, but that $60 in taxes can go a long way in the watercooling business.

Either way, I'll get me an SMA8 even if I have to pay taxes.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> $500 over budget? $500 was like my entire budget. (I'm pretty sure I went over budget on the case alone, pls help I have a problem)


500$ is 500$ everyway you slice it, my build was more than 500$ I can tell you that, If I hadn't price shopped and paid taxes on 80% of the parts I purchased online I would have easily spent another 500$.

TCO

I Mean lets do some quick math...

7500$ In parts ( @ 10% Tax ) = 750$ and you could say that might include the shipping, since taxes in Lafayette are 9% right now.


----------



## SteezyTN

I pay 8% for Amazon and 7.5% for Newegg. Either way, taxes add up. However, shipping is another thing... PPCS kills me with shipping because I'm always forgetting to order something ahah.


----------



## FrancisJF

And here I thought shipping to alaska was that bad. 

Edit: ordered aquaero 6 with 3 6 pwm 6 way and 4 way fan splitters that was under 4 lbs. PPCS Shipping was $18.28 and usps shipping qoute was 5.85. They need to fix their shipping price.


----------



## batmanwcm

I had some GPU sag on my old CS build and was wondering if getting the X2M in reverse layout would get rid of it? I like the standard layout more but will get the reverse layout if it means no more GPU sag. The GPU sag bothered me a lot.


----------



## alltheGHz

My dad pays me under the table (I work for him). $10 an hour and no taxes!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I had some GPU sag on my old CS build and was wondering if getting the X2M in reverse layout would get rid of it? I like the standard layout more but will get the reverse layout if it means no more GPU sag. The GPU sag bothered me a lot.


Reverse won't get rid of GPU sag, but then again, I've never heard of anyone complaining about sag in our cases. Probably because of the heavy duty materials and engineering behind our stuff.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Reverse won't get rid of GPU sag, but then again, I've never heard of anyone complaining about sag in our cases. Probably because of the heavy duty materials and engineering behind our stuff.


The thickest aluminium can't prevent GPU sag if a GPU block/backplate don't incorporate the I/O brackets into play. Sadly more and more blocks coming out now which involve removing the screw that keeps the PCB and the I/O brackets without play and then leaving them as-is.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 500$ is 500$ everyway you slice it, my build was more than 500$ I can tell you that, If I hadn't price shopped and paid taxes on 80% of the parts I purchased online I would have easily spent another 500$.
> 
> TCO
> 
> I Mean lets do some quick math...
> 
> 7500$ In parts ( @ 10% Tax ) = 750$ and you could say that might include the shipping, since taxes in Lafayette are 9% right now.


Shoot, my parents and brother live in Lafayette.


----------



## kitg90

More parts just shipped I actually can't wait till I can shove everything in my th10a might have to take a day off work and have a long weekend!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I second that! I don't like getting taxed in the first place, Much less know that The Current President is spending it all on various things we don't want or need, not like he protects the US at all.
> 
> TCO


Oh! You noticed that? I wasn't sure, but good thing you're not a LLLLlllBBBBEEERRRAALL...

Thank God!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The thickest aluminium can't prevent GPU sag if a GPU block/backplate don't incorporate the I/O brackets into play. Sadly more and more blocks coming out now which involve removing the screw that keeps the PCB and the I/O brackets without play and then leaving them as-is.


Common issue with the 295x2 going with custom water. Puts a lot of strain on the pcie connector of the card. I ended up getting a horizontal case for this reason alone. With atx/ratx, some proper support helps. I know CM makes a vga support bracket and they sell it through their store. Powercolor power jack, I've heard you can use fishing line, pencil mod (ftw), etc. I'm sure CL can whip up something to help with with this issue on their atx/ratx cases.

From personal experience (owned 4870x2, sli gtx 590, sli gtx 690, and now xfire 295x2) the backplate does help, but a bridge systems props up things bit better. I guess to distribute the load a bit better. Though sag can still happen (especially with more weight). Currently, the stock backplates do help but since their in horizontal layout, there's no sage to worry about







.

Anyone know if CL sells the mesh insert part of the flexbay radiator mounts (I pm Kevin, though his profile shows offline for two days)? Thanks!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Common issue with the 295x2 going with custom water. Puts a lot of strain on the pcie connector of the card. I ended up getting a horizontal case for this reason alone. With atx/ratx, some proper support helps. I know CM makes a vga support bracket and they sell it through their store. Powercolor power jack, I've heard you can use fishing line, pencil mod (ftw), etc. I'm sure CL can whip up something to help with with this issue on their atx/ratx cases.
> 
> From personal experience (owned 4870x2, sli gtx 590, sli gtx 690, and now xfire 295x2) the backplate does help, but a bridge systems props up things bit better. I guess to distribute the load a bit better. Though sag can still happen (especially with more weight). Currently, the stock backplates do help but since their in horizontal layout, there's no sage to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone know if CL sells the mesh insert part of the flexbay radiator mounts (I pm Kevin, though his profile shows offline for two days)? Thanks!


+1 on long cards sagging regardless of CL. +1 on bridges helping also.

My single 7990 is quite saggy right now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What makes a "good" fitting? The type of material? The type of fitting? Diameter of the fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it simply comes down to personal preference. However, the material does matter, how many O rings they use, their finish, the snugness of the tube to the fitting. There can be other factors as well.
Click to expand...

also the bore of the fitting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I emailed PPCS, but that may take a while to get a response. Do they offer the SMA8 where we can fully customize it ourselves? Frozen had it that way, and I'm wondering if PPCS has that option to. It's not that I don't want to order directly from CL, it's just that the taxes add up quick (I'm im Nor Cal). I know $60 isn't a lot, but that's like a full set up fans, or enough for "half" a radiator haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I think the longest I've ever had PPC take to respond to me was an hour, and that was at midnight eastern. It's crazy how different experiences there can be.


same for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I emailed PPCS, but that may take a while to get a response. Do they offer the SMA8 where we can fully customize it ourselves? Frozen had it that way, and I'm wondering if PPCS has that option to. It's not that I don't want to order directly from CL, it's just that the taxes add up quick (I'm im Nor Cal). I know $60 isn't a lot, but that's like a full set up fans, or enough for "half" a radiator haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Caselabs is in California. Couldn't you just go pick it up.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

he would still have to pay taxes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to playfully ask... What's with Americans complaining about having to pay sales tax on items, and how they'll avoid certain companies, retailers, or resellers simply because of a few more dollars? Most other countries pay such on most of their purchases. Here in Canada, it's anywhere from 5% (most of the prairies, although apparently half the country is at this rate now) to as high as 15% (Nova Scotia, and the rest of the Maritimes are in the 13-15% bracket).
> 
> ...And I have to deal with not so favourable exchange rates to boot, making everything 20% or so more expensive BEFORE the taxes are added on, yet I accept it as a reality of life.
> 
> Was just a curious question though.


it is np, but i will be 100% serious.

i dont like paying taxes, as i already pay over 30% in federal income tax alone, on top of state, then add in sales,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



now dont get me wrong, i know taxes are a necessary evil, but when my country is funding or giving money to countries that support terrorists ( IE look at egypt when the muslim brotherhood were in charge, and please note this is not political, it is fact, )

i have no problem paying for fire, police ect,

but why should i pay everyone elses health bill ( not talking about affordable health care act, but about hospitals that are forced to help,) then when mr john doe disappears i have to subsidize him )

why should i have to pay to educate YOUR kid, or any of other SEVERAL billion other expenses which are excess and unneeded ( double up, or did you know medicare pays for sex toys for seniors in some situations ? ), did you know that there was a study just done, we pay billions in expired benefits??



taking it further
time = money,
i say this because i have to sell my time to get money, weather physical or mental labor.

time is your life on earth,

government takes my money, without permission or my want, aka
government takes my life ( federal takes 30% )

taking money without someones consent is theft

therefor the government steals my money, aka the government steals my life, i have no problem paying for roads, police, emergency, ect but not to fund others, i work for myself they can too, i would rather spend medicare and social security taxes on my mother, who gets both, as i would be able to give her a much better life then she has chained to them.

we, the american people have already revolted once due to excess taxes and taxation without representation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> My dad pays me under the table (I work for him). $10 an hour and no taxes!!!


thats great, .... till you need to prove your income, besides, if the irs wants to they can find out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The thickest aluminium can't prevent GPU sag if a GPU block/backplate don't incorporate the I/O brackets into play. Sadly more and more blocks coming out now which involve removing the screw that keeps the PCB and the I/O brackets without play and then leaving them as-is.
> 
> 
> 
> Common issue with the 295x2 going with custom water. Puts a lot of strain on the pcie connector of the card. I ended up getting a horizontal case for this reason alone. With atx/ratx, some proper support helps. I know CM makes a vga support bracket and they sell it through their store. Powercolor power jack, I've heard you can use fishing line, pencil mod (ftw), etc. I'm sure CL can whip up something to help with with this issue on their atx/ratx cases.
Click to expand...

not arguing but can you plase show me one instance of it happening ( damage to pcie ) to a 295x2 ?

it does and it has happened, but not often


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Shoot, my parents and brother live in Lafayette.


!!!! That's epic man! How come you aren't here??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Oh! You noticed that? I wasn't sure, but good thing you're not a LLLLlllBBBBEEERRRAALL...
> 
> Thank God!


No I am not! And trust me, I noticed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he would still have to pay taxes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it is np, but i will be 100% serious.
> 
> i dont like paying taxes, as i already pay over 30% in federal income tax alone, on top of state, then add in sales,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> now dont get me wrong, i know taxes are a necessary evil, but when my country is funding or giving money to countries that support terrorists ( IE look at egypt when the muslim brotherhood were in charge, and please note this is not political, it is fact, )
> 
> i have no problem paying for fire, police ect,
> 
> but why should i pay everyone elses health bill ( not talking about affordable health care act, but about hospitals that are forced to help,) then when mr john doe disappears i have to subsidize him )
> 
> why should i have to pay to educate YOUR kid, or any of other SEVERAL billion other expenses which are excess and unneeded ( double up, or did you know medicare pays for sex toys for seniors in some situations ? ), did you know that there was a study just done, we pay billions in expired benefits??
> 
> 
> 
> taking it further
> time = money,
> i say this because i have to sell my time to get money, weather physical or mental labor.
> 
> time is your life on earth,
> 
> government takes my money, without permission or my want, aka
> government takes my life ( federal takes 30% )
> 
> taking money without someones consent is theft
> 
> therefor the government steals my money, aka the government steals my life, i have no problem paying for roads, police, emergency, ect but not to fund others, i work for myself they can too, i would rather spend medicare and social security taxes on my mother, who gets both, as i would be able to give her a much better life then she has chained to them.
> 
> we, the american people have already revolted once due to excess taxes and taxation without representation
> thats great, .... till you need to prove your income, besides, if the irs wants to they can find out
> not arguing but can you plase show me one instance of it happening ( damage to pcie ) to a 295x2 ?
> 
> it does and it has happened, but not often


Noted!

TCO


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> !!!! That's epic man! How come you aren't here??
> 
> TCO


They moved there after I moved out, I still come down to visit once or twice a year though, and used to go down there all the time because my uncle lives there too.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> They moved there after I moved out, I still come down to visit once or twice a year though, and used to go down there all the time because my uncle lives there too.


The Food is too good for me to leave!

Oh and Some NIght Shots














Video for whoever is into that kind of thing












The Cautious One


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Food is too good for me to leave!
> 
> The Cautious One


Oh trust me I wish I could stay. But I'm stuck up here in Ohio now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not arguing but can you plase show me one instance of it happening ( damage to pcie ) to a 295x2 ?
> 
> it does and it has happened, but not often


Someone mentioned it in the club, but there was no permanent damage to the card (mobo may have though). I'll see if I can find it. I've owned quite a few dual gpu cards to know they sag once you slap on a block. Its just a lot of weight for a single card. Since these dual gpu cards are getting more and more expensive, might as well take precaution.

Out of curiosity, I took one fully blocked card and put into the top most slots in my previous 900D when I still had her. Turned around for a quick second to grab the thumbscrews and the card drooped w/ only the pcie slot clip barely holding it in place. The little tabs that typically grab the slots easily slipped off. Everything was fine and dandy, but my fears were reassured that I its just too much weight for my liking in this setup. I didn't wanna go w /the X9 at first since TT support is less then stellar, but it was a good move in the end. Cards sit horizontally and are happy as clams. I got this with the heavy triX oc 290s on their long air coolers. If I do go w/ an atx/ratx case, I'll fashion some sort of support bracket to help them stay propped up. Probably do it stealth style.


----------



## NE0XY

Guys, taxes on computer hardware etc is 25% in Sweden... Just sayin'
Sorry for jumping in late =P


----------



## Georgey123

Love the nights shots


----------



## Wiz766

Nice shots of the dual loop.

Uhm can we drop the tax/money talk on here and go back to Caselabs? I try and forget the real world as much as possible....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Love the nights shots


Good! I want to use dads camera this time around, I have just been getting the CPU in order first







WIll have better photos very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Nice shots of the dual loop.
> 
> Uhm can we drop the tax/money talk on here and go back to Caselabs? I try and forget the real world as much as possible....










Sure Wiz, I'm sorry, I was starting Riots of nonsense all over OCN yesterday, Just a tad bored and dying to get to my CPU at home.









TCO


----------



## Killa Cam

Barrow fittings are the business. I just spent $500 worth of barrow fittings straight from China which would've been tripled the amount had I invested in bitspower. Sure, it's a blatant copy, but the quality is there. But to be honest, I really hate that bitspower logo and I don't like that they plaster it on every fitting.

I'm just trying to differentiate myself in my new build. Everybody has the same components, and I like my fittings to not have any branding, that's why I went xspc the first time. Now, if only heatkiller made new waterblocks for a 980 or titan x, I'd be ready for the witcher 3


----------



## Wolfsbora

Had I not had a bad experience with Barrow fittings I wouldn't feel AS strongly as I do. Since I joined this forum I've recognized that a lot of companies that we buy from in the water cooled realm are small business/start-ups whom have been members on here. Intellectual property is what defines their business. As soon as I see larger companies jump onto the scene with blatant copies at significantly lower prices that were made in sweatshops and lesser quality materials, I ask myself if I want to be a part of that type of system. This is only my opinion. I'm all about saving money too but not at the cost of someone else's livelihood.

With all of that said, I completely support competition. It drives the market, but these companies need to have their own ideas and designs.

Lastly, the Bitspower logo really is a bit too much, so I agree with you there, @Killa Cam. Congrats on your purchase! Do you have a build log for it?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Had I not had a bad experience with Barrow fittings I wouldn't feel AS strongly as I do. Since I joined this forum I've recognized that a lot of companies that we buy from in the water cooled realm are small business/start-ups whom have been members on here. Intellectual property is what defines their business. As soon as I see larger companies jump onto the scene with blatant copies at significantly lower prices that were made in sweatshops and lesser quality materials, I ask myself if I want to be a part of that type of system. This is only my opinion. I'm all about saving money too but not at the cost of someone else's livelihood.
> 
> With all of that said, I completely support competition. It drives the market, but these companies need to have their own ideas and designs.
> 
> Lastly, the Bitspower logo really is a bit too much, so I agree with you there, @Killa Cam. Congrats on your purchase! Do you have a build log for it?


I get where you're coming from, but in this expensive hobby of water cooling, I'm always looking to try and get the most bang for buck.

Fittings are usually one of the most expensive parts of a custom loop. So I try to find the best value. The reason I went with barrow was because of 1) cost. 2) little to no branding. 3) not mainstream. Granted, I haven't tested all of my new fittings, but the ones I've used I've been very satisfied with.

No build log yet as I am waiting on the new cards from either amd or nvidia to be released this summer. But will definitely do one since I just purchased myself a brand new dslr a few weeks back.


----------



## wermad

I bought a few and they did corrode quite quickly. the black paint on the g1/4 threads obviously will strip and that's where I saw some oxidation. Very crusty build up but you can brush it off w/ some distilled/vinegar solution. This happened with Enzotech fittings as well and some of the barrow designs look like Enzotech fittings. But then again, all barrow designs look like other's designs







. I've been tempted but I just look for preowned bp fittings.


----------



## Killa Cam

It corroded due to the fact that it could not keep up with your ever changing build









You guys aren't gonna rain on my parade. Me and barrow are committed and we're going to make it work.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> *It corroded due to the fact that it could not keep up with your ever changing build*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys aren't gonna rain on my parade. Me and barrow are committed and we're going to make it work.


Ooooo snap!!







Well done, sir!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> *It corroded due to the fact that it could not keep up with your ever changing build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> You guys aren't gonna rain on my parade. Me and barrow are committed and we're going to make it work.


What a mean thing to say...Shame on you. wermad never did or do that, nope sir


----------



## alltheGHz

And I'm here just air cooled until I can decide what I need for WCing my rig


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> And I'm here just air cooled until I can decide what I need for WCing my rig


If you need help you just need to ask


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> And I'm here just air cooled until I can decide what I need for WCing my rig


Here I am air cooled because I can't afford to watercool lol


----------



## SteezyTN

PPCS said I can custom order an SMA8 through them. I'm going to do so around November or December. I think today I'm going to pick up an AX1200i, as I can get one for $248.99. Too bad it won't fit in my current 750D case. I'll use my 4770k and Vi hero for a few months, then possibly upgrade to a 5930k (even though I'm just gaming).


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If you need help you just need to ask


Thanks dude, I'm gonna order my s8s in a few days, I'm not gonna watercool for at least 3 months but thanks!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Here I am air cooled because I can't afford to watercool lol


Haha same dude


----------



## batmanwcm

I just saw this in someone's build log and was wondering what you guys thought of it. It seems to eliminate the sagging problem that I'm going to have utilizing a standard layout.



http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-universal-support-for-vga-black-dual-pci-slot-design.html


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I just saw this in someone's build log and was wondering what you guys thought of it. It seems to eliminate the sagging problem that I'm going to have utilizing a standard layout.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-universal-support-for-vga-black-dual-pci-slot-design.html


EK makes one too. The only issue is that they don't work with every waterblock so compatibility is scarce. They do work well though.


----------



## nyk20z3

Reversed the orientation of the Megahalems base plate so now i have more space between the gpu and cpu cooler, The clips for the cpu cooler fan where almost touching the gpu back plate and it was bothering me so this was the best solution to that problem.



Also i know a lot of guy have used Ensourced for sleeving jobs, has any 1 had Teleios sleeving jobs done by him or he just uses paracord ?

I have a ton of Teleios here waiting to get sleeved since its the last part of my build i would like it done right.


----------



## gdubc

Here's a variation of a gpu support. Cheap, homemade, decent looking.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/7890#post_23919934


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> It corroded due to the fact that it could not keep up with your ever changing build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys aren't gonna rain on my parade. Me and barrow are committed and we're going to make it work.


I upgrade frequently, soooooo, you implying these will crap out fast









Oh snaps....










I'm waiting for a reply from the CL rep or anyone here on a question I posted earlier. Might as well kill*a* time


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I upgrade frequently, soooooo, you implying these will crap out fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for a reply from the CL rep or anyone here on a question I posted earlier. Might as well kill*a* time


Lol.







What question wer?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> EK makes one too. The only issue is that they don't work with every waterblock so compatibility is scarce. They do work well though.


Can you post a link to the EK one? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What question wer?


Couldn't find my post (







), but anyways, I'm wondering if you can get the mesh insert that goes w/ the Flexbay radiator mounts (?). I pm Kevin but I'm going to send CL an email directly once I get off work. I'm looking into a preowned unit that doesn't have these pieces so I'm wondering if these can be obtained separately from the radiator bracket (and cost).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Couldn't find my post (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but anyways, I'm wondering if you can get the mesh insert that goes w/ the Flexbay radiator mounts (?). I pm Kevin but I'm going to send CL an email directly once I get off work. I'm looking into a preowned unit that doesn't have these pieces so I'm wondering if these can be obtained separately from the radiator bracket (and cost).


ah ok, just the mesh not the rad support bracket. Never saw those selling separately. Check FZCPU site that would be a good source for the acessories available there (even though the stro itself does not exist anymore.... Pity).


----------



## alltheGHz

What do you guys use for dust filters on your CL cases? I know that they don't come with the cases...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What do you guys use for dust filters on your CL cases? I know that they don't come with the cases...


Most dont use filters!! Due to the fact it changes so much


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> ah ok, just the mesh not the rad support bracket. Never saw those selling separately. Check FZCPU site that would be a good source for the acessories available there (even though the stro itself does not exist anymore.... Pity).


I checked both of the big sites and cl-store, but nothing. I think this falls under like a special request. I have little ones and I don't want them to stick their fingers in a 2.3k rpm SP120 (







). I know these mount differently to the radiator bracket as opposed to the flexbay covers.

Hopefully CL or kevin can respond soon


----------



## X-Nine

We can provide any part as long as it's something we sell, if it's not on our site, then an email to [email protected] is the way to go. They'll be able to give you a price and an invoice if you so decide to purchase the part.


----------



## wermad

+1, I'll send them an email once i get off work


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What do you guys use for dust filters on your CL cases? I know that they don't come with the cases...


performance-pcs.com carries 'em.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Most dont use filters!! Due to the fact it changes so much


Yea the Caselab cases make it so easy and quicker to access and swap part with ease... but i would still get filter neverless... i like to prolong the cleaning every now and then


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What do you guys use for dust filters on your CL cases? I know that they don't come with the cases...


Warning about to anger the datavac fanboys

i just use a shopvac once every 6 months or so ( to a year ish )

i know... static charge yada yada.

1 static charges are NOT that common from a shopvac,

2 easily avoidable

3 i also can use compressed nitrogen ( NOTE NOT LIQUID ! ) at my need to

i have been doing it for 10 years, no issues for my pcs


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Warning about to anger the datavac fanboys
> 
> i just use a shopvac once every 6 months or so ( to a year ish )
> 
> i know... static charge yada yada.
> 
> 1 static charges are NOT that common from a shopvac,
> 
> 2 easily avoidable
> 
> 3 i also can use compressed nitrogen ( NOTE NOT LIQUID ! ) at my need to
> 
> i have been doing it for 10 years, no issues for my pcs


I use a silk duster with little metal flakes in it for extra fireworks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Couldn't find my post (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but anyways, I'm wondering if you can get the mesh insert that goes w/ the Flexbay radiator mounts (?). I pm Kevin but I'm going to send CL an email directly once I get off work. I'm looking into a preowned unit that doesn't have these pieces so I'm wondering if these can be obtained separately from the radiator bracket (and cost).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> ah ok, just the mesh not the rad support bracket. Never saw those selling separately. Check FZCPU site that would be a good source for the acessories available there (even though the stro itself does not exist anymore.... Pity).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We can provide any part as long as it's something we sell, if it's not on our site, then an email to [email protected] is the way to go. They'll be able to give you a price and an invoice if you so decide to purchase the part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just got a reply from Kevin, sadly, these pieces are not for sale


----------



## X-Nine

Really? Huh, that's interesting. I wonder if it's because they have to be made from the same sheet? First time I've actually heard that.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I upgrade frequently, soooooo, you implying these will crap out fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for a reply from the CL rep or anyone here on a question I posted earlier. Might as well kill*a* time


Ha! I knew you'd be back. So what case u getting? Also, I got some spare mesh grills for the flex bay. Which size u looking for? Their in white tho...


----------



## alltheGHz

CASELABS!!!- RELEASE A CASE WHERE THE GPU 'HANGS' FROM THE TOP OF THE CASE!! (VERTICAL GPU CASE) PPLLEEAASSEE


----------



## wermad

I been told Silverstone owns the patent on this design and it has to be licensed out. sounds crazy but that's how the patent system works (or its broken).


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I been told Silverstone owns the patent on this design and it has to be licensed out. sounds crazy but that's how the patent is works (or its broken).


Yes, exactly. I don't know why people still seems unaware of this. It's not like it happened yesterday, but like circa 10 years ago.

----

On a more personal note my case is *inbound*







Just checked e-mail and I see CL/Fedex shipping notification. I performed Mayan Ritual Dance and... now it rains outside.







With customs and stuff I hope for first week of June delivery. In all honesty nothing better to energize a man after he just woke up. I don't really need breakfast anymore! Chuffed!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I been told Silverstone owns the patent on this design and it has to be licensed out. sounds crazy but that's how the patent system works (or its broken).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Yes, exactly. I don't know why people still seems unaware of this. It's not like it happened yesterday, but like circa 10 years ago.
> 
> ----
> 
> On a more personal note my case is *inbound*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked e-mail and I see CL/Fedex shipping notification. I performed Mayan Ritual Dance and... now it rains outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With customs and stuff I hope for first week of June delivery. In all honesty nothing better to energize a man after he just woke up. I don't really need breakfast anymore! Chuffed!


I think I read somewhere that that patent is just expiring...Can point where but it is in the back of my mind...We might start to see more cases like that...


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think I read somewhere that that patent is just expiring...Can point where but it is in the back of my mind...We might start to see more cases like that...


Yeah, over on [H], the rep said that the patent expired (for North America iirc).


----------



## Mega Man

Going from memory it just did but I don't have proof but I recall the same But case labs is about innovation. So I don't know if they will use it. I would love an m8 with it.
however I don't want my pcie at the top. I want all my cords on the bottom (reverse what Silverstone does) imo cable management is far better


----------



## Ypsylon

I agree about the innovation part, but frankly last thing smaller company needs is potential patent troll. If patent is about to expire great, if not I think there is enough room for some funky and creative thinking. I would love to see big case with horizontal motherboard tray, with 10-15 slots with mounting points above the usual PCI height. No I don't do crypto currencies. I don't need mining rig. But moving up for example RAID cards with raisers, away from motherboard would be awesome option to have. I know CL builds are mostly about WC VGAs and not much else. Well I rarely fit into any category.









Biggest problem with current motherboards is that you have plenty of slots which cannot be used most of the times - obvious one is VGAs covering 2-3 slots which makes motherboard close to useless. With cards mounted on risers, voilà you have now access to blocked slots. Look at awesome Asus X99 WS-E. 7 gorgeous, fully powered slots. So what, some SLI/CF or VGA + 2 RAID controllers (with external cooling) and remaining slots are blocked. It's so sad... paying premium and getting 50% back.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What do you guys use for dust filters on your CL cases? I know that they don't come with the cases...


Either use a DEMCiflex from PPC's that's already available like this one (Only comes in black):


Or go to their website http://www.demcifilter.com/ and have them custom make one (many color options):


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Can you post a link to the EK one? I can't seem to find it.


It was only made for the 290X blocks

EK-FC R9-290X Reinforcer


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> CASELABS!!!- RELEASE A CASE WHERE THE GPU 'HANGS' FROM THE TOP OF THE CASE!! (VERTICAL GPU CASE) PPLLEEAASSEE


As others have stated, Silverstone patented the 90 degree layout, which is why you don't see any other manufacturers utilizing it. I've heard that the patent is expired in NA, but we'd have to be 10000% sure of this before even considering making a case like this. You have to remember that we're a small, family run entity, risking a lawsuit for something like this is not ideal.

I would imagine if something like this were to come to fruition, it would be after Gemini. There's a lot of new ideas that Jim has that I can't discuss publicly regarding the Gemini platform, and I think a lot of those ideas could work well for a case like this.

As for reversing the layout (cables at the bottom) I don't think you'll ever see a mfg make something like that, especially in a watercooling case, as logistically it would be a giant pain in the ass to have to tilt your case up every time you needed to access the rear I/O panel.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Oh trust me I wish I could stay. But I'm stuck up here in Ohio now.


I live near lafayette too!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I live near lafayette too!


Had a gator po boy from Lagneauxs yesterday down Ridge Rd. So Good.

TCO


----------



## nyk20z3

Just curious why there is no 140.3 drop in mount available for the S5 ?, is it a design restriction ?


----------



## gdubc

Yep. Not availabe with the s8 either.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yep. Not availabe with the s8 either.


That's quite the Fail IMO, there really isn't much more space needed to accommodate a 140mm fan/radiator.

I just came to the conclusion that's the only negative i have about my S5 and hey that's always a good thing.

Actually i think i am wrong but its reduced to 2 fan or rad spaces -


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> That's quite the Fail IMO, there really isn't much more space needed to accommodate a 140mm fan/radiator.
> 
> I just came to the conclusion that's the only negative i have about my S5 and hey that's always a good thing.
> 
> Actually i think i am wrong but its reduced to 2 fan or rad spaces -


Adding 420 mounting capability would make that case way too big. We would need to add another 450 cubic inches to the rear of the case for a radiator size that just isn't that popular. You are of course untitled to your opinion, but we just didn't see the need to make that an option.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I live near lafayette too!


Bucha ya'. Go through a drivethrough daiquiri bar for me please.


----------



## SteezyTN

So decision is made. Going to do a custom order on an SMA8 through PPCS, going to run dual loop for my 4770k and GTX Titan X SLI. Going to try and do bends only, instead of spending hundreds on fittings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So decision is made. Going to do a custom order on an SMA8 through PPCS, going to run dual loop for my 4770k and GTX Titan X SLI. Going to try and do bends only, *instead of spending hundreds on fittings*.


Or Thousands.









TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Kevin_CL Or @XNine What can someone use to get scratches out of the Acrylic "glass" yall use on the SMA8? Anything?

TCO


----------



## wermad

your avatar kitty did a job on your acrylic?









Btw, how's the orange looking like now?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> your avatar kitty did a job on your acrylic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how's the orange looking like now?


Yea it was loving the lights and tried to grab at it!

The Orange is No Good. We need another Option.







I am unsure if Mr. @Mayhem Himself is going to send something my way or to just buy some Distilled cleaner and Run another Fluid in it.

TCO


----------



## wermad

Use Han's build for inspiration











http://www.overclock.net/t/1313180/electric-orange-complete


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Use Han's build for inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313180/electric-orange-complete


There is no orange Coolant in this Werm.







What are you saying?

I could go Purple and Rock the Mardi Gras Colours of South Louisiana.

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There is no orange Coolant in this Werm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying?
> 
> I could go Purple and Rock the Mardi Gras Colours of South Louisiana.
> 
> TCO


Use the orange as inspiration to find another orange. sort of like a muse to lit the fire if you're stuck on this.









Yeah, I followed this rig and he's using purple for the inside (love it!, I used purple dye in the past as well).

edit: i'm sure you hit the mayhems club for some help as well?

Btw, its tgif for me...so excuse the obscured posting.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Use the orange as inspiration to find another orange. sort of like a muse to lit the fire if you're stuck on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I followed this rig and he's using purple for the inside (love it!, I used purple dye in the past as well).
> 
> edit: i'm sure you hit the mayhems club for some help as well?
> 
> Btw, its tgif for me...so excuse the obscured posting.


You were doing something different Werm?







It would be hard for me to see someone being irrational, since I am most likely on the same level. I like the Purple.. I am really leaning toward yellow...

TCO


----------



## wermad

I did pastel Sunset yellow with black and metallic green theme. I will admit, that is a nice color. Not sure how it would go w/ the white case though. With the green, sure, but white.....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I did pastel Sunset yellow with black and metallic green theme. I will admit, that is a nice color. Not sure how it would go w/ the white case though. With the green, sure, but white.....


I DEMAND PICTURES WERM!!!

TCO


----------



## wermad




----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok no Yellow. + 1 For saving me 20$ on a bottle.









Interesting. The Cautious One Must think things over here now.

TCO


----------



## wermad

Did you drain the color and checked it for any debris? Possibly to give you a clue why the orange turned like that?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did you drain the color and checked it for any debris? Possibly to give you a clue why the orange turned like that?


No I need to run and get more Distilled water although I don't want to run just pure distilled with not additives in case of algae you know? Should I taste it? See if I can taste some paint, or grime?

TCO

Get a nice orange straw so I could be one with the Coolant?

Maybe Snort an Orange Pixy Stick Perhaps?



EDIT: Actually I did drain a tad out of the Rez... Maybe 3 oz of fluid? But that was just to add more Orange Pastel.. Didn't see anything in the Jug


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Kevin_CL Or @XNine What can someone use to get scratches out of the Acrylic "glass" yall use on the SMA8? Anything?
> 
> TCO


This Novus
+
This Plexus


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No I need to run and get more Distilled water although I don't want to run just pure distilled with not additives in case of algae you know? Should I taste it? See if I can taste some paint, or grime?
> 
> TCO
> 
> Get a nice orange straw so I could be one with the Coolant?
> 
> Maybe Snort an Orange Pixy Stick Perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually I did drain a tad out of the Rez... Maybe 3 oz of fluid? But that was just to add more Orange Pastel.. Didn't see anything in the Jug


I would do the whole thing, and then flush it if you do find something there.

And don't worry about running only distilled for a short while. I've been running it for a couple of years now. I've never had any issues in the several builds I been through so far w/ distilled only. I'm running only distilled right now w/ all nickel blocks and Primochill Adv. lrt tube (bp and xspc nickel fittings). Its going on three months and nothing


----------



## X-Nine

You can't really get scratches out of acrylic, to my knowledge, without doing some kind of heat treatment. The panels ship with a brown paper coating to avoid scratches in shipping. To clean acrylic I use microfiber cloth and a spray from plexus.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> This Novus
> +
> This Plexus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can't really get scratches out of acrylic, to my knowledge, without doing some kind of heat treatment. The panels ship with a brown paper coating to avoid scratches in shipping. To clean acrylic I use microfiber cloth and a spray from plexus.


The novus kit I listed above worked prefect with my acrylic dangerden tower, shouldn't be much different.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *I would do the whole thing,* and then flush it if you do find something there.
> 
> And don't worry about running only distilled for a short while. I've been running it for a couple of years now. I've never had any issues in the several builds I been through so far w/ distilled only. I'm running only distilled right now w/ all nickel blocks and Primochill Adv. lrt tube (bp and xspc nickel fittings). Its going on three months and nothing


DO THE WHOLE PIXIE STICK?? GEEZ IM CRACKED OUT ALREADY!! Ok lets get back to this.

Then I will do a complete flush and run just distilled until otherwise noted.









TCO

Added Items to the wishlist.


----------



## wermad

I think we both need a fee cold ones









Did Mayhem's mike (or mick as the brits demand) get back to you?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both need a fee cold ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mayhem's mike (or mick as the brits demand) get back to you?


Nah, He hasn't responded to the PM. ( I wasn't trying to come off as a ...... to you ) Just messing around with ya.









I am going to drain the loop when I get off of work tom at 17:00 that way I have some time, although If I can snag a jug of Distilled when I bust out today......







I could get most of the Orange out and run it clear...

TCO


----------



## wermad

Lol, no worries, didn't think that at all. Pick up a few gallons if you need to flush a few times as well.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, no worries, didn't think that at all. Pick up a few gallons if you need to flush a few times as well.


Yea A few Sounds Great actually. My cheap Butt would have just gotten one and asked someone at the store for a dollar. ( Preparing for the Hurricane)

TCO


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Kevin_CL Or @XNine What can someone use to get scratches out of the Acrylic "glass" yall use on the SMA8? Anything?
> 
> TCO


If it's only some small surface scratches, you can use this

PLASTX™ CLEAR PLASTIC CLEANER & POLISH


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both need a fee cold ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mayhem's mike (or mick as the brits demand) get back to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, He hasn't responded to the PM. ( I wasn't trying to come off as a ...... to you ) Just messing around with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to drain the loop when I get off of work tom at 17:00 that way I have some time, although If I can snag a jug of Distilled when I bust out today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get most of the Orange out and run it clear...
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

You need to pull the rads for that loop, and Blitz part 1 them, rinse several times and re-assemble the loop and then Blitz part 2 for a good 12 hours . . . . . Then flush with distilled and add the color of your choice.

Orange or reds turning brown is almost always a pH issue from the soldering flux in the rad(s) reacting.

Get a Blitz Pro kit, and prep the rads properly, then go with white or orange and you should stay color fast.

If you get impatient and try to short-cut proper prep, it'll keep biting your po boy azz.

D.


----------



## Mega Man

Sorry on mobile and lazy atm. As to the risers.

That is why you need to push for the new gpu layout

6 mini dp. That's it.

As to the 140 rads. I would be happy with no 140 rads. Ever.

As to cables on the bottom. You wouldn't need to. Imagine the ( I think) sma with a bottom section. Use the whole bottom section. No need to tilt the case


----------



## Ghoxt

I brought it on myself. Although it could have been much worse without this S8 Case and "hanging" PSU per Caselabs design.

Enter EK Dual DDC 3.2 PWM Pump



The dual pump comes assembled and I trusted the documentation saying it was ready to go so didn't take it apart to check it.

Was doing my Leak test and didn't get past the first pour before fluid poured out the bottom of the DDC's.














sigh. Thank goodness the plastic on the kitchen table trapped all of the pour, and that the Power supply in this S8 case is lifted off the bottom of the case. I guess Caselabs learned a lesson or 3. Thank goodness. Again awesome purchase of a case.

Pulled the pump and unscrewed the one DDC that seemed soaked in the airholes on the bottom of 1 of the pumps. Took one look at the O-ring with pressed lines all over it every 90 degrees and flat spots...



I'm somewhat crushed. I was really looking forward to getting some Dual Titan X Witcher 3 fun on this rig soon.

I haven't checked the other pump yet but will eventually after I think about what my options are. Purchased the EK from Performance-PCS last month.

Have any of you found any easy solution for this? Or are these O-Rings common in size? Maybe Home Depot , Loews etc. I'll check EK of course.









[edit] I see others have had the same thing with various O-rings and EK usually send some O-Rings to help out. I submittted an EK ticket just now.

[edit2] Aaand another OCN member linked new O-rings so I'm good in 2 days when they get here.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both need a fee cold ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mayhem's mike (or mick as the brits demand) get back to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, He hasn't responded to the PM. ( I wasn't trying to come off as a ...... to you ) Just messing around with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to drain the loop when I get off of work tom at 17:00 that way I have some time, although If I can snag a jug of Distilled when I bust out today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get most of the Orange out and run it clear...
> 
> TCO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to pull the rads for that loop, and Blitz part 1 them, rinse several times and re-assemble the loop and then Blitz part 2 for a good 12 hours . . . . . Then flush with distilled and add the color of your choice.
> 
> Orange or reds turning brown is almost always a pH issue from the soldering flux in the rad(s) reacting.
> 
> Get a Blitz Pro kit, and prep the rads properly, then go with white or orange and you should stay color fast.
> 
> If you get impatient and try to short-cut proper prep, it'll keep biting your po boy azz.
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

Ya know, I was just starting to wonder where you've been. No, really, I thought earlier "where the hell has Darlene been?" Glad to see you're still around!

On another note, while some who hate social media won't care, I think it's pretty awesome that today we hit 70,000 Likes on FB. That's pretty huge for a small company like us. So, we're giving away a $250.00 Gift Certificate and a T-Shirt to one lucky winner. Check out our FB page (can't link to it, OCN TOS and stuff).

I think this weekend I'll end up moving a lot of my Project 12 build into my S8 that I have sitting in the closet. Time to start learning some more solidworks and sketchup methinks. I'm awful at 3D software, but at least that means there's room for improvement! lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I brought it on myself. Although it could have been much worse without
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this S8 Case and "hanging" PSU per Caselabs design.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Enter EK Dual DDC 3.2 PWM Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dual pump comes assembled and I trusted the documentation saying it was ready to go so didn't take it apart to check it.
> Was doing my Leak test and didn't get past the first pour before fluid poured out the bottom of the DDC's. " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/axesmiley.png" style="border-style:none;border-width:medium;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh. Thank goodness the plastic on the kitchen table trapped all of the pour, and that the Power supply in this S8 case is lifted off the bottom of the case. I guess Caselabs learned a lesson or 3. Thank goodness. Again awesome purchase of a case.
> 
> Pulled the pump and unscrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ed the one DDC that seemed soaked in the airholes on the bottom of 1 of the pumps. Took one look at the O-ring with pressed lines all over it every 90 degrees and flat spots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat crushed. I was really looking forward to getting some Dual Titan X Witcher 3 fun on this rig soon.
> 
> I haven't checked the other pump yet but will eventually after I think about what my options are. Purchased the EK from Performance-PCS last month.
> 
> Have any of you found any easy solution for this? Or are these O-Rings common in size? Maybe Home Depot , Loews etc. I'll check EK of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] I see others have had the same thing with various O-rings and EK usually send some O-Rings to help out. I submittted an EK ticket just now.
> 
> 
> 
> [edit2] Aaand another OCN member linked new O-rings so I'm good in 2 days when they get here.


You can find a list of all EK o-rings here:

https://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/pdf/EK_ORING.pdf

don't buy from there of course since for our despair FZcpu is not open for business. In regard to the leak I will repeat my mantra: you need to start doing air leak test to avoid losing money and components.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1534282/how-to-correctly-leak-test-your-loop-101


----------



## Mega Man

even if it was would you really want to buy from that jerk ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sorry on mobile and lazy atm. As to the risers.
> 
> That is why you need to push for the new gpu layout
> 
> 6 mini dp. That's it.
> 
> As to the 140 rads. I would be happy with no 140 rads. Ever.
> 
> As to cables on the bottom. You wouldn't need to. Imagine the ( I think) sma with a bottom section. Use the whole bottom section. No need to tilt the case


I like 140 rads!!!!!!!!!!! Even better 180 rads bigger the better!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

and you can keep em !~

also to note, he likes m4 too


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ya know, I was just starting to wonder where you've been. No, really, I thought earlier "where the hell has Darlene been?" Glad to see you're still around!
> 
> On another note, while some who hate social media won't care, I think it's pretty awesome that today we hit 70,000 Likes on FB. That's pretty huge for a small company like us. So, we're giving away a $250.00 Gift Certificate and a T-Shirt to one lucky winner. Check out our FB page (can't link to it, OCN TOS and stuff).
> 
> I think this weekend I'll end up moving a lot of my Project 12 build into my S8 that I have sitting in the closet. Time to start learning some more solidworks and sketchup methinks. I'm awful at 3D software, but at least that means there's room for improvement! lol


Just entered







When will the winner be announced?


----------



## Levelog

I think the most common comment about my S8 has been "$500 and it didn't even come assembled?"


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I think the most common comment about my S8 has been "$500 and it didn't even come assembled?"


Not like it matters because i assembled dissasembled then reassembled my case no less than 15 times during my build. Prpbably around 20-25 times


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I think the most common comment about my S8 has been "$500 and it didn't even come assembled?"


I had to put together my S8, it was fun, I was sad when my S3 came pre built and I think the X2M will come together as well


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You need to pull the rads for that loop, and Blitz part 1 them, rinse several times and re-assemble the loop and then Blitz part 2 for a good 12 hours . . . . . Then flush with distilled and add the color of your choice.
> 
> Orange or reds turning brown is almost always a pH issue from the soldering flux in the rad(s) reacting.
> 
> Get a Blitz Pro kit, and prep the rads properly, then go with white or orange and you should stay color fast.
> 
> If you get impatient and try to short-cut proper prep, it'll keep biting your po boy azz.
> 
> D.


and @wermad Video after doing distilled for an hour last night. Filled up loop again with distilled. There was a lot of orange in there!




Diva. I am going to have to get some blitz... although taking the rads down sounds like a pain, yet is essential to my survival







WIll order some stuff in the next couple days. I need to play Witcher 3, Im starting to get the shakes.....

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I think the most common comment about my S8 has been "$500 and it didn't even come assembled?"
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it matters because *I assembled disassembled then reassembled my case no less than 15 times during my build. Probably around 20-25 times*
Click to expand...

I've done the same thing for various reasons. And to have a Standard Orientation to a Reverse Orientation and back...

*PLUS*, putting it together is part of the fun! It made me appreciate the quality of CaseLabs precision workmanship...

@guitarhero23 I corrected a few misspellings in your post - really!









Nothing personal, just screwing around


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I've done the same thing for various reasons. And to have a Standard Orientation to a Reverse Orientation and back...
> 
> *PLUS*, putting it together is part of the fun! It made me appreciate the quality of CaseLabs precision workmanship...
> 
> @guitarhero23 I corrected a few misspellings in your post - really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just screwing around


Is it something about the forum on mobile? Whenever I type on mobile autocorrect does not function at ALL lol. Other forums it does just fine. I was on the elliptical at the gym while typing on mobile CUT ME SOME SLACK!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Is it something about the forum on mobile? Whenever I type on mobile autocorrect does not function at ALL lol. Other forums it does just fine. I was on the elliptical at the gym while typing on mobile CUT ME SOME SLACK!


----------



## NE0XY

Hi,

So I'm rebuilding my SMA8 soon and I'm adding two 480 radiators to my loop which already exists of a 480 and a 560 rad.
There is one 480 in the "roof" and the rest of the radiators is in a separate compartment *duh*.
The plan is that the radiator on the "roof" should have it's fans turned off unless it's needed (i.e high temps), so I wonder if I should have the fans pulling air in to the case, our out of the case. I have 2 120mm fans in the front pulling air in and 1 120mm in the rear pulling air out.

My main concern is that if I let the rad pull air out it will create negative pressure causing dust build-up, but if I have them pull air in they will essentially pull hot air inside the case. (When on the fans will run at 1000rpm).

As it is today I can feel that the air being pulled into the case from the top rad is quite hot.

I could also turn the rear 120 so it pulls air in? and let the 4 fans on the top be the ones I'll always keep on? (going from 500-1500 rpm)

What do you guys think?
Sorry if I confused something with my english
Thanks


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I think the most common comment about my S8 has been "$500 and it didn't even come assembled?"


Such individuals wouldn't have any interest in a good case regardless.
It's ok, they can have their $50, pre-assembled, mass-produced plastic cases.


----------



## Legonut

Hey guys, proud owner of an SMA8 here,
I'm planning on modding an S3 and need the internal dimensions. Can anyone get those for me? I'm referring to the dimensions within the frame, not including the side panels.
Thanks!


----------



## kitg90

Anyone got any advice on installing rads at the bottom of the TH10A? having a really hard time trying to screw on the push pull fans at the bottom!


----------



## JLMS2010

My 4th CaseLabs awaiting fulfillment!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> My 4th CaseLabs awaiting fulfillment!


The 4th one always has a little something


----------



## Ironsmack

Can we order the 39mm Top cover for the SMA8 as a replacement part?

I don't see it here:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-smh10-sma8-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Can we order the 39mm Top cover for the SMA8 as a replacement part?
> 
> I don't see it here:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-smh10-sma8-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/


http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-top-covers-pricing-varies/


----------



## JLMS2010




----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-top-covers-pricing-varies/


DOH! Thanks man!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> DOH! Thanks man!


No problems









I know this website so much that it's becoming unhealthy for me


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Hey guys, proud owner of an SMA8 here,
> I'm planning on modding an S3 and need the internal dimensions. Can anyone get those for me? I'm referring to the dimensions within the frame, not including the side panels.
> Thanks!


I don't know anything about the internal dimensions, either A) you can directly PM the CL guys here on OCN or B) take the regular dimensions and just subtract the thickness of the aluminum used on the cases.


----------



## Levelog

I don't recommend installing the radiators before the motherboard in an S8. That is unless you own a very short screwdriver or enjoy hand cramps.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I don't recommend installing the radiators before the motherboard in an S8. That is unless you own a very short screwdriver *or enjoy hand cramps*.


----------



## ckoons1

Has anyone installed a 560 radiator side mount into the th10 case without using a pedestal?

If yes how was the fit?


----------



## wermad

It should fit as I had a 480 side mounted but it will start clashing w/ your psu placement or your rads (if you have top and bottom). with your extended top, you may be able to get away with it but also take into consideration airflow management in the case. You can relocate the psu to the mb chamber using a bracket kit CL makes for this purpose.


----------



## ckoons1

what if it is no other radiator on the lower section on the power supply side?
One on top and one 560 on the side bottom?


----------



## wermad

As long as it can line up w/ the vents on the door-panel, it should work. But honestly, I would say its not ideal for airflow and a bottom and top mount radiator will be much more effective.

When do you get your parts back from the powder coating? Post some pics!


----------



## ckoons1




----------



## ckoons1

What if there was only the 560 radiator on the power supply side?

space wise?


----------



## wermad

as long as it can breath properly, should be ok. Tbh, I wouldn't bother is its not ideal flow. I learned this when I put a side mounted 480 in the psu chamber for my old th10.


----------



## ckoons1

well , can't beat experience.
Thx Pal
☺


----------



## wermad

It looks cool and if you have plenty of rad, it won't matter. Though, if you don't wanna spend extra on something that may not do much for you, I would skip it. setup a nice rad on the top and bottom of the psu chamber for a better setup.

Did you get any additional accessories w/ your TH?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think @seross69 has 560's in his Excessive Insanity build


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think @seross69 has 560's in his Excessive Insanity build


Yes i have 4 but they are in the pedestals for the TX10


----------



## wermad

He has a TH10 and was thinking of sticking a 560 on the side. Not worth it imho, better to populate the top and/or bottom rad mounting points.


----------



## ckoons1

going to have my fan port modules and pump/reservoir on the bottom of the power supply side


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey guys, I know this has been answered before, and forgot exactly which ones (don't feel like going back hundreds of pages), but which DemiFlex fan filters work for the SMA8?


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey guys, I know this has been answered before, and forgot exactly which ones (don't feel like going back hundreds of pages), but which DemiFlex fan filters work for the SMA8?


You're a little vague. What location is the fan in? Flex-Bay? MB Tray?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> You're a little vague. What location is the fan in? Flex-Bay? MB Tray?


Everywhere. But mainly for instake areas. i.e; bottom chassis, and front instake (flex-bays).


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Everywhere. But mainly for instake areas. i.e; bottom chassis, and front instake (flex-bays).


Your best bet would be to measure everything and contact DemciFlex with your requirements. I'm sure they can tell you which would be standard and which may need to be custom.

I'm sure the Flex-Bays would be standard.

Good Luck.


----------



## wermad

curious if the demicflex filters are stick on?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> curious if the demicflex filters are stick on?


Sort of. Aluminum is non-ferrous, so they come with magnetic strips to attach to the case to allow the filters to stick on.


----------



## wermad

I assumed they weren't magnetic, so they must be stick on/adhesive. Im thinking of using some metal strips and double-tape that to the panels and use magnetic filters. Would need a very thin tape to make it less bulky.


----------



## IT Diva

. . . . . Weeeeeeeeeee . . . .









I finally got some time to assemble my new gunmetal TH10A and do some parts mixing and matching with the white one.

I tried a lot of combinations of different case components swapped for color contrast and this is what I liked best overall.

That's Diva's Dementia on the left and Synaptic Anomaly on the right.

DD has a RVE/5930K with quad R9-290X's . . . Reverse ATX config

SA has a R4BE/4930 with quad Lightning 7970's . . . Normal ATX config

Both are rad / chiller hybrid setups with 2 X 480's up top and a 360 front for SA and a 280 front for DD.

Both have triple plate exchangers to interface the warm loop(s) to the chiller loop.

I'll have to find some matching paint for the scratch in the gunmetal top cover. . .









It was the last plastic bag I opened after everything was assembled, and something must have shifted in transit and scraped it.

One of the SSD carriers was pretty mashed as well, but I was able to bend it back to normal.









Darlene


----------



## VSG

That's some well thought out builds right there. Jim and Shoggy should give you a discount code henceforth also, or atleast a DDD shirt


----------



## fast_fate

They both look amazing Darlene








Cant wait to see the transplant progress unflod.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's some well thought out builds right there. Jim and Shoggy should give you a discount code henceforth also, or atleast a DDD shirt


I was hoping he'd make me a stretched S8, (stretched to the length of the SMA8) so I don't have to buy a Tt X9 snow edition for my other X79 build I want to migrate.

Horizontal mobo that you could use 420's and 480's with, FTW
















I counted 8 of the 6 XTs and a 5 LT in current builds . . . .









D.


----------



## Gabrielzm

They look beautiful indeed Darlene. I love it


----------



## VSG

Stretched S8 is a great idea, just goes to show that the TX10-H would have been amazing with a horizontal mobo per pedestal unit option.


----------



## wermad

Rework the rear panel and center spans for dual horizontal in a tx10 ......


----------



## VSG

I gave it a lot of thought. It is possible with the case as it is but I had to give up the notion the minute my reviews took off


----------



## SteezyTN

A few question for you guys and gals of the Case Labs community regarding the SM8:

1. Does the SM8 come included with the PSU mount? or is that extra?
2. Does the window come in XXL, or only the XL? I love how the SMA8 has the XXL where you can see almost everything, including front radiator.
3. Does the SM8 Pedestal come with the radiator mounts included? or do I nee to purchase them separately?
That's it for now. Ill try and think of a few others as I continue to look up this case. Thanks


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 1. Does the SM8 come included with the PSU mount? or is that extra?


it mounts directly to the case, so yes it comes with it.

unless you are talking about this then yes, it also has one of these included
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 2. Does the window come in XXL, or only the XL? I love how the SMA8 has the XXL where you can see almost everything, including front radiator.


looks like XL only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 3. Does the SM8 Pedestal come with the radiator mounts included? or do I nee to purchase them separately?


no mounts included.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I think I'm going to make a change. Instead, I think I'll get an SM8 along with a pedestal. That way I can fit an RX480 up top and an RX360 up front. The. I could add the 480 in the bottom.


I have an SM8 and need more room for more cooling, so someday I'll be getting a Pedestal with 2x Rad side mounts and 2x accessary mount with tubing management holes.



I need mo room!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have an SM8 and need more room for more cooling, so someday I'll be getting a Pedestal with 2x Rad side mounts and 2x accessary mount with tubing management holes.
> 
> 
> 
> I need mo room!


Yeah i agree you need a lot more room!!!


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah i agree you need a lot more room!!!


nice work on stuffing a caselabs! ha


----------



## Ypsylon

5/27/2015 - Wednesday

9:17 am At local FedEx facility

9:17 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery










TH10A Less than 300km from me and closing every second


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> 5/27/2015 - Wednesday
> 
> 9:17 am At local FedEx facility
> 
> 9:17 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH10A Less than 300km from me and closing every second


BAM Fedex truck gets wrecked and case is destroyed. Haha jk I wish that pain upon no one. Hope it gets there safe and in great shape.


----------



## wermad

Solution: hold at local fedex facility. Byot (bring your own truck).

Anticipation can be a killer







. Im also waiting.....


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Solution: hold at local fedex facility. Byot (bring your own truck).
> 
> Anticipation can be a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im also waiting.....


The waiting may be the worst part, worse then paying...X2M hurry please


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> BAM Fedex truck gets wrecked and case is destroyed. Haha jk I wish that pain upon no one. Hope it gets there safe and in great shape.


Don't be cruel.







I would shoot myself if that happened after whole investment, waiting and travel of 9500+ km...


----------



## Ypsylon

Looks what just cat dragged in...











Actually I'm lying because my last cat was hit by a car like 10 years ago.









OK. Now the real *fun* begins, after 8 (-1 day) weeks of waiting. Got really annoyed because I finished all customs paper work and payment in one day and they needed 3 days to clear it for delivery. But enough... It's here


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Looks what just cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm lying because my last cat was hit by a car like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now the real *fun* begins, after 8 (-1 day) weeks of waiting. Got really annoyed because I finished all customs paper work and payment in one day and they needed 3 days to clear it for delivery. But enough... It's here


8 weeks!? Oh geez thats rough! Congrats!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I think I'm going to make a change. Instead, I think I'll get an SM8 along with a pedestal. That way I can fit an RX480 up top and an RX360 up front. The. I could add the 480 in the bottom.


You switched? Your sick man, First option is always the best









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Solution: hold at local fedex facility. Byot (bring your own truck).
> 
> Anticipation can be a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im also waiting.....


Werm, What are you getting? How did I miss this? ( I've been in The Witcher World)

TCO


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You switched? Your sick man, First option is always the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Leave the man alone... my first option was going to be an M8. I'm much happier with the TX10.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DewMan*
> 
> Leave the man alone... my first option was going to be an M8. I'm much happier with the TX10.


Just a rare occasion.







Just messing. I think after having the SMA8 and the option to have the PSU in the lower compartment, I have no reason to switch to another type of case. (When that is a viable option)

I am going to push the button on a S3 in the next month or so because I need to fit one on my desk at the Car dealership. So an S3 is a perfect size to fit on my desk and show off the work.

TCO


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> 8 weeks!? Oh geez thats rough! Congrats!


I knew that from the start. Custom paint job adds another 1-2 weeks to standard 5-6. So basically perfect fit with day to spare and all of that with shipping across the world & customs/VAT. Honestly, I think it's freaking amazing.

Unpacked it already and stashed where was free space. From what I can see no serious damage (only one small hit and microscopic paint damage). I will fully unpack from foil and mount it later. Right now feeling really like a after collision with a steam locomotive. And weather doesn't help (really gloomy, heavy clouds). What I can say is that paint job looks amazing. Sadly even when I put it together it will be empty for couple of weeks. Decided against moving my X58 system into it and I need separate system up and running, before dismantling old one (arrays must just switch cases like that * Q snap fingers *). Unfortunately budget is not big enough (S&H/VAT ate fair chunk) so first just main hardware (board-ram-cpu-psu combo), frivolous things and not required (loop, cables,... vga) later/much later.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Looks what just cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm lying because my last cat was hit by a car like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now the real *fun* begins, after 8 (-1 day) weeks of waiting. Got really annoyed because I finished all customs paper work and payment in one day and they needed 3 days to clear it for delivery. But enough... It's here


What we need to see is an exotic opening of that beauty....

With music!

Take it off! More! More!


----------



## Archea47

How long do these cases take to ship?

I'm thinking about a S8 or ST10 in white/black. I'd really prefer not to wait an extra 6-7 weeks on top of an unknown time-to-ship

Any insight?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> How long do these cases take to ship?
> 
> I'm thinking about a S8 or ST10 in white/black. I'd really prefer not to wait an extra 6-7 weeks on top of an unknown time-to-ship
> 
> Any insight?


Patience is a virtue with Caselabs.

TCO


----------



## Archea47

Also do they offer any cases that support dual-socket E-ATX boards?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also do they offer any cases that support dual-socket E-ATX boards?


SMA8 and STH 10s, Offer config for bigger boards. (Off the top of my head) There might be more.

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also do they offer any cases that support dual-socket E-ATX boards?


Yes, they do. Here is one for example. You just need the SSI-EEB form factor choice.


----------



## Archea47

Thanks team!

The ST10 and STH10 say they have 2 and 4 native HDD and SSD mounts

Where are these? I'd like to use a 140x3 front mount but that can't happen and still have space for a controller if I use the flexbay HDD cage


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Werm, What are you getting? How did I miss this? ( I've been in The Witcher World)
> 
> TCO


Need to finilize it first in the next couple of days. I'll have pics soon (hopefully).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks team!
> 
> The ST10 and STH10 say they have 2 and 4 native HDD and SSD mounts
> 
> Where are these? I'd like to use a 140x3 front mount but that can't happen and still have space for a controller if I use the flexbay HDD cage


I know for sure the STH10 has a couple of hdd cages that mount the right chamber ("cable" chamber).

420 uses 11 slots per CL.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Werm, What are you getting? How did I miss this? ( I've been in The Witcher World)
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Need to finilize it first in the next couple of days. I'll have pics soon (hopefully).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks team!
> 
> The ST10 and STH10 say they have 2 and 4 native HDD and SSD mounts
> 
> Where are these? I'd like to use a 140x3 front mount but that can't happen and still have space for a controller if I use the flexbay HDD cage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for sure the STH10 has a couple of hdd cages that mount the right chamber ("cable" chamber).
> 
> 420 uses 11 slots per CL.
Click to expand...



Weren't you just raving about that Thermaltake X9 case for the past few weeks and saying how nice of an alternative it was to pricey CaseLabs stuff......and now you're going back to CaseLabs?


----------



## Ironsmack

Hey, once you go CL..you can't go back...?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Need to finilize it first in the next couple of days. I'll have pics soon (hopefully).


But you didn't tell me what case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> and now you're going back to CaseLabs?










What we would do without you Werm?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Hey, once you go CL..you can't go back...?


You don't want to go anywhere else.

The Cautious One


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Weren't you just raving about that Thermaltake X9 case for the past few weeks and saying how nice of an alternative it was to pricey CaseLabs stuff......and now you're going back to CaseLabs?


Lol, If you look at all my posts about x9, it's a good case but not jumping up and down. I didn't get the whole "it's an S8 clone" and I felt it wasn't just since horizontal had been done before. The case is really good for what it is and the price. Sure, everyone gets all giddy w/ new hardware but once you start living with it, you may not have happy trails. Even my newegg review was pretty blunt and I offered some suggestions to make it better. Going as far as saying I'm willing to pay a bit more if these short comings were addressed.

I'm always honest on my hardware because in the end, its coming out of my wallet. I'll recommend it since overall its pretty good and priced very well for what the wc capacity is. Having had two CL, both have their pros and cons. Though, I, like many out there, are always looking for ways to improve (or upgrade







). I actually had in mind two X9 stacked for my new setup but I got a rare opportunity for something a bit better imho (you'll understand why I'm bailing from the TT in a few dasy







). Trust me, I wouldn't be here if I were not committing to this new setup.

You can find the same enthusiasm with the hardware I run. I don't really see myself pessimistic about things. See the good in the bad as they say. Read my posts in the Core X club and I complain about TT lack of customer service (







).

I helped a member who was torn between the X9 and CL and after chatting back and forth via pm for a week, he went w/the CL purely to avoid upgrading down the road. The fact that cL is pretty pricey (compared to the X9) may deter some but not all. In the end, I had no issues pointing out the good and the bad for both.

Check me out in the Vesuvius thread saying how awesome my cards are (and how much heat the dump







). One of the many reasons I'm changing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Hey, once you go CL..you can't go back...?


I was buying some stuff for my current case when this new case came up for sale out of no where tbh. It was very hard for me to say no since I was looking to improve/expand my cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> But you didn't tell me what case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we would do without you Werm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go anywhere else.
> 
> The Cautious One


The world would be a much saner place









Im going to wait till its home with me


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What we need to see is an exotic opening of that beauty....
> 
> With music!
> 
> Take it off! More! More!




OK, just a teaser from a finished work next to tiny Lian Li PC-D8000. To be honest I thought that LL cases were well engineered (although D8000 is exception from the rule, probably poorest LL case I've ever owned for various reasons), but CL is millions not parsecs but au-s ahead of everybody. Unfortunately system is running and there is not enough space for side by side shot. When I setup new system it will be on casters for sure. Empty case is quite heavy and when stuffed with multiple arrays moving it of standard rubber stand-ups is hardly a viable choice. Now need to order something to fill it! Expenses, expenses, expenses... Although it will be practical build to the core. Liquid cooling yes, eventually (will start with humble and insignificant H80i), but probably not fully rigid and still have to check few things how well (or if) waterblock will fit on RAID controller. Some rads will be fully/partially passive to fully accommodate storage. Already have idea about how to keep dust off - probably first thing which I explored after ordering.

I have complete full step by step, but I don't have really time to upload it now. Getting late, I'm really tired and still things to do.

One funny (now) let's say issue was disaster with my Nikon. Was putting it together, taking pictures as thing progressed and in this whole excitement I forgot that tripod with camera is next to me with one leg between tripod frame. Turned to unpack something and then crash/bang/wallop, real *wallop*. Noise was tremendous, like jumbojet crashing into the mountain. My camera hit the case, then work bench and landed on the ground. It was &^#%^@$&%#! moment. My heart literally stopped. After close inspection camera landed on the sun shield. Shield just when super-sonic but it fully absorbed the impact. Talk about luck! Relieved and chuffed to bits with spectacular case. If this TH10A was an ice cream, it wouldn't be for long... LOL


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Im going to wait till its home with me


Oh you dirty man!! I want to see this thing!!!

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh you dirty man!! I want to see this thing!!!
> 
> TCO


Patience....











I still have to get some accessories and parts to do this thing up properly.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh you dirty man!! I want to see this thing!!!
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Patience....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to get some accessories and parts to do this thing up properly.
Click to expand...

You got a TX10 with a sub-basement & mini strip mall with the low-income housing and a laundramat on the back side???









D.


----------



## wermad

With vending machines! And old school "penny" arcade







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> With vending machines! And old school "penny" arcade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They don't call me "The Patient One" wermad, for a good reason







Because I lack patience on the Rare Occasion.... LIKE WERM GETTING A NEW CASE AND NOT A GPU FOR ONCE !!!

TCO


----------



## wermad

Hehehe









So my step drill bits are worn down after drilling some holes in a 2" hitch bike rack. Any one used hole saws (with some wd40 lube)? Don't have a drill press anymore (







)


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I was buying some stuff for my current case when this new case came up for sale out of no where tbh. It was very hard for me to say no since I was looking to improve/expand my cooling.
> The world would be a much saner place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to wait till its home with me


Oh i hear you. I also had an opportunity to buy a CL locally (well, in Canada anyways) so - i cancelled my order on my Primo so i can pay the gentleman ASAP selling the CL and get my hands on that CL goodness


----------



## X-Nine

I've been so busy the last couple of days with family stuff, physical therapy, spring cleaning, and getting things ready for a new job (no, not leaving CL) that I just haven't been able to post much. When I come back, there's nothing but madness in here....

Just the way I like it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've been so busy the last couple of days with family stuff, physical therapy, spring cleaning, and getting things ready for a new job (no, not leaving CL) that I just haven't been able to post much. When I come back, there's nothing *but madness in here....
> *
> Just the way I like it.


I mean, what else would we be doing?

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I mean, what else would we be doing?
> 
> TCO


Lol...True!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Lol...True!


When the Bosses Go away from the Forum..



TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Oh i hear you. I also had an opportunity to buy a CL locally (well, in Canada anyways) so - i cancelled my order on my Primo so i can pay the gentleman ASAP selling the CL and get my hands on that CL goodness


Its rare to find a cl locally. i haven't seen one on craigslist. Mostly a few used units (and some new) make their way to ebay.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've been so busy the last couple of days with family stuff, physical therapy, spring cleaning, and getting things ready for a new job (no, not leaving CL) that I just haven't been able to post much. When I come back, there's nothing *but madness in here....
> *
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what else would we be doing?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Nothing the Lab Chimps haven't already done... I mean, the Lab Cat is still missing and there were two S8's sitting on either side of a partition... Something tells me the Chimps used an unwitting Cat in a failed Schroedinger experiment.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, just a teaser from a finished work next to tiny Lian Li PC-D8000. To be honest I thought that LL cases were well engineered (although D8000 is exception from the rule, probably poorest LL case I've ever owned for various reasons), but CL is millions not parsecs but au-s ahead of everybody. Unfortunately system is running and there is not enough space for side by side shot. When I setup new system it will be on casters for sure. Empty case is quite heavy and when stuffed with multiple arrays moving it of standard rubber stand-ups is hardly a viable choice. Now need to order something to fill it! Expenses, expenses, expenses... Although it will be practical build to the core. Liquid cooling yes, eventually (will start with humble and insignificant H80i), but probably not fully rigid and still have to check few things how well (or if) waterblock will fit on RAID controller. Some rads will be fully/partially passive to fully accommodate storage. Already have idea about how to keep dust off - probably first thing which I explored after ordering.
> 
> I have complete full step by step, but I don't have really time to upload it now. Getting late, I'm really tired and still things to do.
> 
> One funny (now) let's say issue was disaster with my Nikon. Was putting it together, taking pictures as thing progressed and in this whole excitement I forgot that tripod with camera is next to me with one leg between tripod frame. Turned to unpack something and then crash/bang/wallop, real *wallop*. Noise was tremendous, like jumbojet crashing into the mountain. My camera hit the case, then work bench and landed on the ground. It was &^#%^@$&%#! moment. My heart literally stopped. After close inspection camera landed on the sun shield. Shield just when super-sonic but it fully absorbed the impact. Talk about luck! Relieved and chuffed to bits with spectacular case. If this TH10A was an ice cream, it wouldn't be for long... LOL


Thanks for the forecast!







I'm in for the development of the build...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also do they offer any cases that support dual-socket E-ATX boards?


correct me if i am wrong but isnt that "hptx" ??

if so the th10a and tx10 do as well !~


----------



## kitg90

If any sane person saw what was going on in here we would all be hospitalised


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> If any sane person saw what was going on in here we would all be hospitalised


Someone is knocking.... they are wearing scrubs and have a clipboard.... If Im not here tom.... OH god...








I hope these PF Flyers Work that I picked up from the Sandlot...

RUUUNNNNN

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Someone is knocking.... they are wearing scrubs and have a clipboard.... If Im not here tom.... OH god...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these *PF Flyers* Work that I picked up from the Sandlot...
> 
> RUUUNNNNN
> 
> TCO


I had a few pair of those!









And I could run FFFFFast!!!!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Yes, they do. Here is one for example. You just need the SSI-EEB form factor choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> SMA8 and STH 10s, Offer config for bigger boards. (Off the top of my head) There might be more.
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but isnt that "hptx" ??
> 
> if so the th10a and tx10 do as well !~


Thanks guys! For now I'm on ATX but will always dream of graduating to dual socket on the home rig. The S8 SSI-EEB tray has all the mounting holes for ATX plus the dual socket mounting so this gives me forward protection

So I bought my first Case Labs case!


1 x Caster Kit
1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
(Color: Black (2-3 business days for processing))
1 x *Mercury S8*
Case Color: Black and White Two Tone
Form Factor: SSI EEB
Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2
Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated
Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation
Right Door : XL Window
Front Cover: Ventilated
Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers
Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio
Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes
Going to put two 360s up top and two 240s in the front, plus another 360 in the bottom. Not sure on the depth I can use on the Flex Bay radiator if I use the EK-UNI Pump Holder on the accessory mounting point to put a D5 behind it

Very Excited









BTW @JourneymanMike, the idea for this purchase came from my girlfriend. When she bought me (I bought the case) the AquaComputer 290X water blocks you said I should marry her. Well ... I'm doing just that







Exciting times indeed!

Starting a Build Log: Daedalic


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> If any sane person saw what was going on in here we would all be hospitalised


Eh, failed the entrance exam, so I can only call myself "slightly mad"


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> BTW @JourneymanMike, the idea for this purchase came from my girlfriend. When she bought me (I bought the case) the AquaComputer 290X water blocks you said I should marry her. Well ... I'm doing just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting times indeed!
> 
> Starting a Build Log: Daedalic


congrats


----------



## Panther Al

Got my S8 a few months back, and whilst I am not going to be able to start building in it till this fall and this coming spring, decided to to toss my aquadrives in there to see how the fit works out.

The answer? Tight. Very Very Tight.



Question is, will there be enough room to run a pair of hoses, cables, and the overlap of a RVE or X99-WS in there.. Opinions?


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> So I bought my first Case Labs case!
> 
> Very Excited


Take it from me. You won't be disappointed. I'm still awe struck and attempting to glue together my jaw which shattered when it hit the floor.









@Panther Al

Wow Asus WS-E X99 in S8 that's insane. Board is bigger than case itself.







Seriously tho, put this badboy on it NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcover or this NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcopper


to increase board badassery even higher.

Tight fit... LOL I think that understatement of the year.


----------



## wermad

O.....m.....g......







. It's beautiful


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Take it from me. You won't be disappointed. I'm still awe struck and attempting to glue together my jaw which shattered when it hit the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Panther Al
> 
> Wow Asus WS-E X99 in S8 that's insane. Board is bigger than case itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, put this badboy on it NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcover or this NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcopper
> 
> 
> to increase board badassery even higher.
> 
> Tight fit... LOL I think that understatement of the year.


Thats why I am looking at the X99-WS







Not because of how nice that block looks - I'd get it in black derlin or copper topped if I could - but because I could load it up with a M.2 Drive and still have Quad SLI.

Oh, and avoid the red of the ROG theme.


----------



## wermad

X99_*e* ws


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Oh, and avoid the red of the ROG theme.


Exactly my point of view. If I can paint red over (like EVGA Classified) that's fine, if not (ports/slots/etc) board is dead for me. No matter how good board is. D.E.A.D.Period.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks guys! For now I'm on ATX but will always dream of graduating to dual socket on the home rig. The S8 SSI-EEB tray has all the mounting holes for ATX plus the dual socket mounting so this gives me forward protection
> 
> So I bought my first Case Labs case!
> 
> 
> 1 x Caster Kit
> 1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
> (Color: Black (2-3 business days for processing))
> 1 x *Mercury S8*
> Case Color: Black and White Two Tone
> Form Factor: SSI EEB
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2
> Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated
> Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation
> Right Door : XL Window
> Front Cover: Ventilated
> Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers
> Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
> I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio
> Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes
> Going to put two 360s up top and two 240s in the front. Not sure on the depth I can use on the Flex Bay radiator if I use the EK-UNI Pump Holder on the accessory mounting point to put a D5 behind it
> 
> Very Excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW @JourneymanMike, the idea for this purchase came from my girlfriend. When she bought me (I bought the case) the AquaComputer 290X water blocks you said I should marry her. Well ... I'm doing just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting times indeed!
> 
> Starting a Build Log: Daedalic


Yes, she's awfully nice to get you the blocks and I guess I did suggest that you should marry her... Remember to post pictures of you and the bride!! She will feel honored to be on OCN!

Oh yea the case looks good on paper! Build Log?


----------



## SteezyTN

Back to the SMA8. Say I fit a 360 rad in the front. And I also want to have another fan as intake. Would I need to order the 120.4 (480) flex bay mount? Would that also interfere with the midplate?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Back to the SMA8. Say I fit a 360 rad in the front. And I also want to have another fan as intake. Would I need to order the 120.4 (480) flex bay mount?


Yes, that would work depending on the orientation of the 360 rad... Inlet and Outlet ports on the bottom. It won't go with the ports on the top...

Another option would be a 360 Flex Bay Mount and a 120 mount or fan box

The 480 mount is the best and most economical way to go

Better wait till someone with an SMA8 can answer from experience!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, that would work depending on the orientation of the 360 rad... Inlet and Outlet ports on the bottom. It won't go with the ports on the top...
> 
> Another option would be a 360 Flex Bay Mount and a 120 mount or fan box
> 
> The 480 mount is the best and most economical way to go
> 
> Better wait till someone with an SMA8 can answer from experience!


My plan was to order the extended 31mm top, so that way I can place a 480 up top, and leave the 360 in the front (above the midplate), and then leave room for a fan to blow air in. I already have a 360, and I don't want to go through the hassle of selling it (and losing money) to get another 240.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks guys! For now I'm on ATX but will always dream of graduating to dual socket on the home rig. The S8 SSI-EEB tray has all the mounting holes for ATX plus the dual socket mounting so this gives me forward protection
> 
> So I bought my first Case Labs case!
> 
> 
> 1 x Caster Kit
> 1 x Flex-bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Nonconforming
> (Color: Black (2-3 business days for processing))
> 1 x *Mercury S8*
> Case Color: Black and White Two Tone
> Form Factor: SSI EEB
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2
> Top Cover: 36mm Extended Ventilated
> Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation
> Right Door : XL Window
> Front Cover: Ventilated
> Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers
> Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
> I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio
> Add the S8 120.3 side mount? Yes
> Going to put two 360s up top and two 240s in the front. Not sure on the depth I can use on the Flex Bay radiator if I use the EK-UNI Pump Holder on the accessory mounting point to put a D5 behind it
> 
> Very Excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW @JourneymanMike, the idea for this purchase came from my girlfriend. When she bought me (I bought the case) the AquaComputer 290X water blocks you said I should marry her. Well ... I'm doing just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting times indeed!
> 
> Starting a Build Log: Daedalic


Congrats! You will love it. I'm waiting on my 4th one!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, that would work depending on the orientation of the 360 rad... Inlet and Outlet ports on the bottom. It won't go with the ports on the top...
> 
> Another option would be a 360 Flex Bay Mount and a 120 mount or fan box
> 
> The 480 mount is the best and most economical way to go
> 
> Better wait till someone with an SMA8 can answer from experience!


Yep, just get the 120.4. I had a 120.3 rad and 4 intake fans in the front. Look here


----------



## wermad

Can I re-join







?


----------



## HeyItsRon

So, I am trying to decide on which Case Labs case would be the right size for me, and now I look to you; the experts. I am not a hardcore gamer, but the computer is used mainly for gaming and day to day use. I want the right size case that I can put a custom loop in there and have all of it visible; res, pump, everything. I plan on tossing one GPU into, so no need to worry about SLI or anything...yet. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the SM5 and the SM8. Obviously a decent price difference between the two and as well as MOBO sizing.

So the question I have is, because of what I plan on doing with the computer (or not doing with the computer) would the SM5 be a better overall choice.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can I re-join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Lol.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> So, I am trying to decide on which Case Labs case would be the right size for me, and now I look to you; the experts. I am not a hardcore gamer, but the computer is used mainly for gaming and day to day use. I want the right size case that I can put a custom loop in there and have all of it visible; res, pump, everything. I plan on tossing one GPU into, so no need to worry about SLI or anything...yet. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the SM5 and the SM8. Obviously a decent price difference between the two and as well as MOBO sizing.
> 
> So the question I have is, because of what I plan on doing with the computer (or not doing with the computer) would the SM5 be a better overall choice.


Have you looked at the S3? That would be great for 1 GPU and a small loop!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can I re-join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I knew it...You run into problems with wife and need a case that could hold you and the PC at the same time until things calm down







I think you have room for the dog too









Nice wer. I love the tricolor scheme.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can I re-join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




JK! Wow man, that's awesome. Was that stren's case?


----------



## wermad

@HeyItsRon

It's worth to at least get an atx case. You'll have a ton of options for a board and can still do matx/itx.

I don't see the sm5 anymore, just the sm8 and st10. Speaking of the st10, the price has been dropped and it's only $5 more (caselabs.net). It's bigger, though it can do 480mm rads in case you get hit hard by the wc bug (







).

@gabe & jlms2010

Tnx guys









We struck a deal, so she won't kick me out







. No more dreams of two-wheels dicing through traffic (been told it's very risky). Maybe a project car









It's a D and some of you will recognize it. I'll be putting my rig in there. The second system will be the old (shelved) family pc desktop. My little one needs pc access to online school work. Funny, never could imagine kindergarten needing online homework back in the 90s. How times change







. I'm hoping she will get bit by the pc gaming bug and I'll upgrade it to a starter gaming machine. For now, she's content with simple online games (after her homework is done). It's a bit perplexing these sites are not mobile (tablet) friendly. I guess they're not there yet and maybe when my 2y/o is in kindergarten.

@ pc Mike

Yeah, that's her. Stren has a bunch of gear. I could understand why he needs to shift it. Good lordy, it's a pc modder's dream in there







. It won't be as epic as his build but I have my flair I'll add. I have six Monsta 480s, one monsta 360, and I got a 560 Monsta w/ the deal of the case. I have a few more things I need but I have a vision and possible theme for this build. The other side won't be as purrity but again I'm hoping my little girl gets into pc gaming to upgrade her when she's ready. @ six, she's more in tune watching playdoh and kinder-surprise youtube vids.


----------



## NE0XY

I started my build-log today, feel free to check it out =) I'll post a picture here when I'm done =)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1557696/build-log-caselabs-sma8-2-pedestals-super-excessive-cooling-3-0


----------



## HeyItsRon

@Wermad

Thats my bad, I did not mean the SM5, I meant the S5.


----------



## wermad

Np, Are you looking for at S8 btw? I just saw the S8S when I got my case and it does look pretty good. Its more compact and there's a bit less room for thick rads or p/p, but its still horizontal and full atx. Its wider, but not as tall as the SM8 (or ST10). One key thing w/ really determining what mb format is ideal for you is # of graphics card. If you're looking for a single card solution (if that can run the resolution you want), go w/ matx or itx (where is dtx pc industry!?!?!?!?!?! The S3 is very compact and the S5 if a tad longer (I feel its a bit too long). S5, you may as well step up to the S8s or S8 (or ST10) at the price range you're considering (I used the SM8 ~$400 usd).

So, what hardware do you want to put in there and what future plans to you have (sli, tri sli/xfire, quads, more rad, etc.)?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can I re-join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh you Dog!! That is going to be epic Werm!! biggest one you've had yet or what?
TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Np, Are you looking for at S8 btw? I just saw the S8S when I got my case and it does look pretty good. Its more compact and there's a bit less room for thick rads or p/p, but its still horizontal and full atx. Its wider, but not as tall as the SM8 (or ST10). One key thing w/ really determining what mb format is ideal for you is # of graphics card. If you're looking for a single card solution (if that can run the resolution you want), go w/ matx or itx (where is dtx pc industry!?!?!?!?!?! The S3 is very compact and the S5 if a tad longer (I feel its a bit too long). S5, you may as well step up to the S8s or S8 (or ST10) at the price range you're considering (I used the SM8 ~$400 usd).
> 
> So, what hardware do you want to put in there and what future plans to you have (sli, tri sli/xfire, quads, more rad, etc.)?


Agreed. I have an S8S in the works.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1556736/sponsored-build-log-caselabs-s8s-name-to-be-determined#post_23952018

S3 is ideal if you only ever want 1 GPU & a mini-itx board. Otherwise, I would go S8 or S8S.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh you Dog!! That is going to be epic Werm!! biggest one you've had yet or what?
> TCO










bigger then the sth10 and custom MM. I'm keeping it simple. The loop maybe dual-mode (some hard and plastic, btw, not gonna use "hybrid" term) but single and single pump. The second system will run air for now since it won't make a lick of difference on the athlon it will run. If my daughter gets into pc gaming (promising signs







) later on, then a good simple system will go in and I'll split one rad for its own loop. No point in doing it now as my wife finds some of my games too graphic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Agreed. I have an S8S in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1556736/sponsored-build-log-caselabs-s8s-name-to-be-determined#post_23952018
> 
> S3 is ideal if you only ever want 1 GPU & a mini-itx board. Otherwise, I would go S8 or S8S.


Yup, the sff cases have enough room for enough rad too cool a cpu and gpu core. My stock 295x2 uses a single 35mm 120 rad for two hot Hawaiian cores. If managed right, it can do 60 or grace 70c in load (under the 75 thermal throttle down).


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger then the sth10 and custom MM. *I'm keeping it simple.*


It's a TX10 with pedestal.... that's not "keeping it simple"









Congrats!









Enjoy the build.


----------



## wermad

^^^^














. "Girlyman" oxymoron for you there









had to remove all the panels and separate the pedestal to make it up the stairs. I've had two cl before so i'm pretty familiar w/ the way they're bolted together







.


----------



## VSG

Good to see it's out finally. Hit me up when you got the list ready and I'll see what I got. It looks like I won't be going with any 120x rads at all, so all these 480mm mounts are free.


----------



## kitg90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can I re-join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Good lord. A battle cruiser has just landed.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> So, I am trying to decide on which Case Labs case would be the right size for me, and now I look to you; the experts. I am not a hardcore gamer, but the computer is used mainly for gaming and day to day use. I want the right size case that I can put a custom loop in there and have all of it visible; res, pump, everything. I plan on tossing one GPU into, so no need to worry about SLI or anything...yet. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the SM5 and the SM8. Obviously a decent price difference between the two and as well as MOBO sizing.
> 
> So the question I have is, because of what I plan on doing with the computer (or not doing with the computer) would the SM5 be a better overall choice.


I packed this baby full... SM8 Seems like this what you may talking about...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like you should've had a M8







lol


----------



## alltheGHz

Anyone selling a S8 or a S8s? My mom said no, I cant get a CL case right now (even though i have the money for it...?) and im looking for cheaper options.


----------



## HeyItsRon

This is one damn helpful forum!

So I have decided on the S8 because why not and its a case I can use for a long time. Here is where it gets difficult and again I look to you, the experts. Figuring out where I need/want vented windows where to toss the rads. Too many options!!!!!!!!! And I am an absolute newbie when it comes to water cooling


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> This is one damn helpful forum!
> 
> So I have decided on the S8 because why not and its a case I can use for a long time. Here is where it gets difficult and again I look to you, the experts. Figuring out where I need/want vented windows where to toss the rads. Too many options!!!!!!!!! And I am an absolute newbie when it comes to water cooling


Did you look at the multiple S8 builds floating around? That should give you plenty ideas on how to order your case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Anyone selling a S8 or a S8s? My mom said no, I cant get a CL case right now (even though i have the money for it...?) and im looking for cheaper options.


that sucks, but they really do care about you, just dont wanna let you waste you money ( not that it is a waste )

ill try to keep an eye you for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> This is one damn helpful forum!
> 
> So I have decided on the S8 because why not and its a case I can use for a long time. Here is where it gets difficult and again I look to you, the experts. Figuring out where I need/want vented windows where to toss the rads. Too many options!!!!!!!!! And I am an absolute newbie when it comes to water cooling


what are you trying to cool? how many HDDS ? need more specs!~


----------



## HeyItsRon

Nothing crazy, I figured I just cool the GPU (single for right now), RAM, and CPU.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/839nhM Current part listen updated with some help from JLMS2010


----------



## Georgey123

@alltheGHz I may be able to help you out. Pm me


----------



## Mega Man

before we go further, 2 things, why are you cooling the ram ( just making sure you know it is just for ascetics ), and you know you will have to void your warranty to do this ?

going further, how quiet do you want it? ( i would always recommended filling out rigbuilder ( see my sig and the link in it ) )


----------



## HeyItsRon

@Mega Man

Oh the entire water cooling build is purely for aesthetics, I know for sure I want to cool the GPU and CPU, the RAM is just to add more tubing.

The RAM is past its warranty anyway because it is currently in my current build, so voiding the warranty is no big issue. I will take a look at rig builder and see what its all about. Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good to see it's out finally. Hit me up when you got the list ready and I'll see what I got. It looks like I won't be going with any 120x rads at all, so all these 480mm mounts are free.


Thanks again for all your help good sir









I'm changing my plans (info pm'd to you earlier) for the rads. I got an extra monsta 360 and now that i fitted both psu's (a bit awkward but managed), I will need the 360 as the sixth monsta 480 won't fit next to the psu's. The sixth monsta 480 is going in the pedestal with the monsta 560.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Good lord. A battle cruiser has just landed.










.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Oh the entire water cooling build is purely for aesthetics, I know for sure I want to cool the GPU and CPU, the RAM is just to add more tubing.
> 
> The RAM is past its warranty anyway because it is currently in my current build, so voiding the warranty is no big issue. I will take a look at rig builder and see what its all about. Thanks!


gskill has lifetime warranty at least all of them i have seen unless you remove the heat spreaders !~

but up to you

min i would recommend with gpu/gpu (* you only count cpu/gpu when finding rad space, generic idea is 120 plus ( #of cpu/gpu x120 ) { aka a 120 for each component you want to cool plus 1 } ) personally i just do 2x120 for each component you have- again this is just a min amount which ever you use

you only count gpu/cpus nothing else will really make enough heat to worry about ( mobo blocks, ram blocks ect)

so your baseline you want a min of 360

from there it just depends on how silent you want your rig, as for me i stuff all my cases as much as i can !~


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Anyone selling a S8 or a S8s? My mom said no, I cant get a CL case right now (even though i have the money for it...?) and im looking for cheaper options.


Your mom has your best interest in her heart, sounds like she's a good mom . . . Likely she wouldn't let you buy a 600hp Corvette either, even if you had the money for it.

Not a lot of people can understand how a case that costs so much, can, especially to its owners, be worth every cent they paid for it.

I have no doubt that everyone who owns a half million dollar Lamborghini feels the same way about it. . . . so it's not a case you'll be able to very effectively plead to your mom.

Making an end run around her wishes by buying one on the "carefully pre-owned" market will probably tick her off enormously, unless you specifically get her blessings.

There's just not that much savings, gently used versus new, especially for CL cases, that it's likely to be a mind changing factor, but it is worth a try.

Alternatively, you should look at the X9, it's like an S8 stretched front to back by about 6 inches so it fits 420 and 480 sized rads.

It's probably the most bang for the buck there is for a watercooling friendly case that actually looks pretty nice and has some room for customization and mods.

At around $180, it should get a














from mom. Once you do well with that, Mom may well be a lot more accepting of a Caselabs upgrade down the road.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Anyone selling a S8 or a S8s? My mom said no, I cant get a CL case right now (even though i have the money for it...?) and im looking for cheaper options.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you should look at the X9
Click to expand...

Why should he look at me? I am not a case. I am a people.


----------



## Archea47

Can anyone take a picture with measurements of the 'Right" (PSU) side of the S8 showing the distance between the rear of a flexbay radiator mount to the motherboard tray (preferably SSI-EEB but ATX is OK)?

I'm trying to figure out what space I have for pump and reservoir. With 7-8 weeks to wait for the S8 I want to have the parts ready for a build party

Going to start teaching my Lady the trade


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Can anyone take a picture with measurements of the 'Right" (PSU) side of the S8 showing the distance between the rear of a flexbay radiator mount to the motherboard tray (preferably SSI-EEB but ATX is OK)?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what space I have for pump and reservoir. *With 7-8 weeks to wait for the S8 I want to have the parts ready for a build party*
> 
> Going to start teaching my Lady the trade


I remember this time..

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why should he look at me? I am not a case. I am a people.


HAHAHAH OMG I'm in math class waiting for school to start and people where looking at me when I started dying... Props to you man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Your mom has your best interest in her heart, sounds like she's a good mom . . . Likely she wouldn't let you buy a 600hp Corvette either, even if you had the money for it.
> 
> Not a lot of people can understand how a case that costs so much, can, especially to its owners, be worth every cent they paid for it.
> 
> I have no doubt that everyone who owns a half million dollar Lamborghini feels the same way about it. . . . so it's not a case you'll be able to very effectively plead to your mom.
> 
> Making an end run around her wishes by buying one on the "carefully pre-owned" market will probably tick her off enormously, unless you specifically get her blessings.
> 
> There's just not that much savings, gently used versus new, especially for CL cases, that it's likely to be a mind changing factor, but it is worth a try.
> 
> Alternatively, you should look at the X9, it's like an S8 stretched front to back by about 6 inches so it fits 420 and 480 sized rads.
> 
> It's probably the most bang for the buck there is for a watercooling friendly case that actually looks pretty nice and has some room for customization and mods.
> 
> At around $180, it should get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from mom. Once you do well with that, Mom may well be a lot more accepting of a Caselabs upgrade down the road.
> 
> Darlene


I can understand what you mean. When I said I want to try and buy one used, that would probably lower the cost and make her more willing to let me get it. And heeeeeeeeeell no, I saved up all my money for 2 months for a CL case, if I get a thermaltake case I'll have all this money left over and wind up buying some useless crap for my build.. Plus, thermaltake is ehh....


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Can anyone take a picture with measurements of the 'Right" (PSU) side of the S8 showing the distance between the rear of a flexbay radiator mount to the motherboard tray (preferably SSI-EEB but ATX is OK)?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what space I have for pump and reservoir. With 7-8 weeks to wait for the S8 I want to have the parts ready for a build party
> 
> Going to start teaching my Lady the trade


The mobo tray takes away another 30mm from the screw point so you have about 182mm from the flex mount to the start of the standard tray.

Not the best angle, sorry:


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The mobo tray takes away another 30mm from the screw point so you have about 182mm from the flex mount to the start of the standard tray.
> 
> Not the best angle, sorry:


Thanks so much, bdubc! +rep


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why should he look at me? I am not a case. I am a people.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH OMG I'm in math class waiting for school to start and people where looking at me when I started dying... Props to you man
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Your mom has your best interest in her heart, sounds like she's a good mom . . . Likely she wouldn't let you buy a 600hp Corvette either, even if you had the money for it.
> 
> Not a lot of people can understand how a case that costs so much, can, especially to its owners, be worth every cent they paid for it.
> 
> I have no doubt that everyone who owns a half million dollar Lamborghini feels the same way about it. . . . so it's not a case you'll be able to very effectively plead to your mom.
> 
> Making an end run around her wishes by buying one on the "carefully pre-owned" market will probably tick her off enormously, unless you specifically get her blessings.
> 
> There's just not that much savings, gently used versus new, especially for CL cases, that it's likely to be a mind changing factor, but it is worth a try.
> 
> Alternatively, you should look at the X9, it's like an S8 stretched front to back by about 6 inches so it fits 420 and 480 sized rads.
> 
> It's probably the most bang for the buck there is for a watercooling friendly case that actually looks pretty nice and has some room for customization and mods.
> 
> At around $180, it should get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from mom. Once you do well with that, Mom may well be a lot more accepting of a Caselabs upgrade down the road.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand what you mean. When I said I want to try and buy one used, that would probably lower the cost and make her more willing to let me get it. And heeeeeeeeeell no, I saved up all my money for 2 months for a CL case, if I get a thermaltake case I'll have all this money left over and wind up buying some useless crap for my build.. Plus, thermaltake is ehh....
Click to expand...

The X9 ain't no Caselabs, but it ain't no POS either, . . . .

So if it's the one case that lets you create the loop you want, and get your folks to endorse cost wise, . . . That kinda makes it the most viable option.

As far as having money left over, it might give you more and better options for other aspects of the build . . . . being able to discern between useless crap and well thought out upgrades usually comes with experience . . you have to get it sometime.

Darlene


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The X9 ain't no Caselabs, but it ain't no POS either, . . . .
> 
> So if it's the one case that lets you create the loop you want, and get your folks to endorse cost wise, . . . That kinda makes it the most viable option.
> 
> As far as having money left over, it might give you more and better options for other aspects of the build . . . . being able to discern between useless crap and well thought out upgrades usually comes with experience . . you have to get it sometime.
> 
> Darlene


This. Did mentioned to him the X9 is a nice option. But Dar really hits the nail, if you have a slightly bigger (CL) budget, but can't do an S8, the X9 is cheaper, and though it won't match cl in quality, its a nice canvas to make it your own with some modding. Even some slight modding can yield some very good results. Its like wanting the GT model but settling for the Eco-boost model. You can use the saved money to dial it up a notch and have your cake. But, if you're not 18 yet, a good life lesson is to learn to crawl before you try to run. You might be need to start slowly like many of us do.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Anyone selling a S8 or a S8s? My mom said no, I cant get a CL case right now (even though i have the money for it...?) and im looking for cheaper options.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you should look at the X9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should he look at me? I am not a case. I am a people.
Click to expand...

But you look so good holding his mobo.

The bad parts would be having to pay for your benifits


----------



## NKrader

Today is the first day of "5 to 6 weeks"
It can ship anytime. So stoked.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> But you look so good holding his mobo.
> 
> The bad parts would be having to pay for your benifits


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This. Did mentioned to him the X9 is a nice option. But Dar really hits the nail, if you have a slightly bigger (CL) budget, but can't do an S8, the X9 is cheaper, and though it won't match cl in quality, its a nice canvas to make it your own with some modding. Even some slight modding can yield some very good results. Its like wanting the GT model but settling for the Eco-boost model. You can use the saved money to dial it up a notch and have your cake. But, if you're not 18 yet, a good life lesson is to learn to crawl before you try to run. You might be need to start slowly like many of us do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The X9 ain't no Caselabs, but it ain't no POS either, . . . .
> 
> So if it's the one case that lets you create the loop you want, and get your folks to endorse cost wise, . . . That kinda makes it the most viable option.
> 
> As far as having money left over, it might give you more and better options for other aspects of the build . . . . being able to discern between useless crap and well thought out upgrades usually comes with experience . . you have to get it sometime.
> 
> Darlene


There are 3 reasons why I want a CL case:

A)- I'm tired of dealing with cheap, plastic materials in my builds. Steel doesn't cut it, and I want my x99 system to have a nice home to live in, not a run down apartment.

B)- Lots of modularity; Not only can I build my case, but I can configure it as I want. Lots of rad room, lots of space, and lots of opportunities to mod it.

C)- The horizontal MOBO layout. Not only does this eliminate GPU sag, but I love how it shows off the GPU cooler. And, if I ever go with watercooling, it will be easy to tinker around in. I'm new to computers, and I want to mess around in it, and the mobo layout helps with this.

No other cases come close to the modularity or construction, and very few cases have the horizontal motherboard layout.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> There are 3 reasons why I want a CL case:
> 
> A)- I'm tired of dealing with cheap, plastic materials in my builds. Steel doesn't cut it, and I want my x99 system to have a nice home to live in, not a run down apartment.
> 
> B)- Lots of modularity; Not only can I build my case, but I can configure it as I want. Lots of rad room, lots of space, and lots of opportunities to mod it.
> 
> C)- The horizontal MOBO layout. Not only does this eliminate GPU sag, but I love how it shows off the GPU cooler. And, if I ever go with watercooling, it will be easy to tinker around in. I'm new to computers, and I want to mess around in it, and the mobo layout helps with this.
> 
> No other cases come close to the modularity or construction, and very few cases have the horizontal motherboard layout.


So what are we waiting for again? Youre Late.

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> But you look so good holding his mobo.
> 
> The bad parts would be having to pay for your benifits
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This. Did mentioned to him the X9 is a nice option. But Dar really hits the nail, if you have a slightly bigger (CL) budget, but can't do an S8, the X9 is cheaper, and though it won't match cl in quality, its a nice canvas to make it your own with some modding. Even some slight modding can yield some very good results. Its like wanting the GT model but settling for the Eco-boost model. You can use the saved money to dial it up a notch and have your cake. But, if you're not 18 yet, a good life lesson is to learn to crawl before you try to run. You might be need to start slowly like many of us do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The X9 ain't no Caselabs, but it ain't no POS either, . . . .
> 
> So if it's the one case that lets you create the loop you want, and get your folks to endorse cost wise, . . . That kinda makes it the most viable option.
> 
> As far as having money left over, it might give you more and better options for other aspects of the build . . . . being able to discern between useless crap and well thought out upgrades usually comes with experience . . you have to get it sometime.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 3 reasons why I want a CL case:
> 
> A)- I'm tired of dealing with cheap, plastic materials in my builds. Steel doesn't cut it, and I want my x99 system to have a nice home to live in, not a run down apartment.
> 
> B)- Lots of modularity; Not only can I build my case, but I can configure it as I want. Lots of rad room, lots of space, and lots of opportunities to mod it.
> 
> C)- The horizontal MOBO layout. Not only does this eliminate GPU sag, but I love how it shows off the GPU cooler. And, if I ever go with watercooling, it will be easy to tinker around in. I'm new to computers, and I want to mess around in it, and the mobo layout helps with this.
> 
> No other cases come close to the modularity or construction, and very few cases have the horizontal motherboard layout.
Click to expand...

And not so strangely, I'm reminded, yet once again, why I decided decades back not to have children . . . .

Darlene


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So what are we waiting for again? Youre Late.
> 
> TCO


I believe he is having a very hard time convincing his mother to let him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And no so strangely, I'm reminded, yet once again, why I decided decades back not to have children . . . .
> 
> Darlene


Lol. I have a 12 year old son, so I understand where his mother is coming from.


----------



## SteezyTN

So no one really replied, but I would like to know about the flex bay regarding the SMA8. I'm going to place a 360 in the front, where its above the midplate. I will use pass throughs for the tubing to go below in the chambers. Now I would also like a fan in the front to bring in cool air to the bottom chambers. Would I need to order a 120.4 flex bay, or just order a 120.3 and order a 120.1 for the bottom chamber flex bay? Thanks all.


----------



## X-Nine

Hey now, he may be young but at least he knows what he wants and has objectively assessed the pros and cons.

He wants his build to be something of a certain quality, can't argue with that. Better he knows this now than after spending thousands and end up not being satisfied.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey now, he may be young but at least he knows what he wants and has objectively assessed the pros and cons.
> 
> He wants his build to be something of a certain quality, can't argue with that. Better he knows this now than after spending thousands and end up not being satisfied.


I totally agree with you. He just needs to get his parents onboard.

@AlltheGHz Have you gone to you parents with the reasons why you want this over everything else? I'm not sure how old you are but if you can justify to them why it is worth it then maybe that will help. I can tell you they are worth the extra money. I'm on my 4th CaseLabs case. I'm sure others have been through more than me. Lol Good luck, it seems like you have put a lot of thought in it, like XNine mentioned.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So no one really replied, but I would like to know about the flex bay regarding the SMA8. I'm going to place a 360 in the front, where its above the midplate. I will use pass throughs for the tubing to go below in the chambers. Now I would also like a fan in the front to bring in cool air to the bottom chambers. Would I need to order a 120.4 flex bay, or just order a 120.3 and order a 120.1 for the bottom chamber flex bay? Thanks all.










I thought you weren't getting an SMA8??? What are you doing Steez? I would order the 120.4 personally. But this is what it looks like with the 120.1. On second thought I would get the 120.3 and the 120.1 just in case it doesn't fall right in the bottom chamber (The 120.1 you need)






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey now, he may be young but at least he knows what he wants and has objectively assessed the pros and cons.
> 
> He wants his build to be something of a certain quality, can't argue with that. Better he knows this now than after spending thousands and end up not being satisfied.


Or buying multiple plastic cases. Ugh. That was the downfall of me. Im glad all I went through was a 410 NZXT and a 750D.

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

I had gone through 21 cases before my first CL, the M8. I'm now on my 30th, which is the S3, and I have an S8 in the closet that will be my server. Then, in think next year I might convert and mod my Apple G5 case in the closet to a game/workstation pc. Then... Well I dunno. But I'm a sick man when it comes to cases. I just love building in and modifying cases, there's nothing else like it.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So no one really replied, but I would like to know about the flex bay regarding the SMA8. I'm going to place a 360 in the front, where its above the midplate. I will use pass throughs for the tubing to go below in the chambers. Now I would also like a fan in the front to bring in cool air to the bottom chambers. Would I need to order a 120.4 flex bay, or just order a 120.3 and order a 120.1 for the bottom chamber flex bay? Thanks all.


Not sure that's the most efficient way to go . . . .

From looking at some pics, it looks like there are 9 bays above the midplate and 4 below. . . . looking at others, it looks like 9 1/2 above and 3 1/2 below

Hopefully TCO or another SMA8 owner will chime in to say definitively whether the midplate is exactly at the break line between the lower 4 and upper 9 flex bays, or at the lower 3.5 / upper 9.5 point.

A 360 takes 9 bays, plus some encroachment into the 10th.

If you put it with the fittings to the top, you'll probably manage to squeeze it in with the fittings above the top of the flex bay opening.

You would want a 120 X 1 below the plate.

If you put fittings at the bottom, they'll likely encroach below the midplate, but it might work if it's a short end tank rad like HWL.

The downside to the 360 above the midplate, is that it kills being able to use a 480 up top, unless you go with the really ugly 120mm extended top and mount the rad and all the fans above the top chassis panel.

If you go with a 360 starting from the bottom up, with fittings at the bottom, you'll have 4 bays above the rad, use a 120 X 1 above the rad for the 4th fan, and can still fit a 480 in the top and an Aquaero in the very top flex bay.

Go with the better looking 39mm extended top if you want P-P fans on the top 480, or a little more clearance below it if using just a single set of fans above.

Darlene


----------



## wermad

I'm sure by the time he hits college, he'll be wanting a seross tx10d+2xped. Will double as housing







(j/k







).

Can the clip holders be bent back? And the pedestal uses 10-32 x3/8" to bolt it to the in chasis? Gonna check if homes has some screws I can use otherwise cl or ebay.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So no one really replied, but I would like to know about the flex bay regarding the SMA8. I'm going to place a 360 in the front, where its above the midplate. I will use pass throughs for the tubing to go below in the chambers. Now I would also like a fan in the front to bring in cool air to the bottom chambers. Would I need to order a 120.4 flex bay, or just *order a 120.3 and order a 120.1 for the bottom chamber flex bay?* Thanks all.


Yes,

But, I'm not familiar enough with the SMA8 to know if the 120.4 will fit through the mid plate...

You could ask @TheCautiousOne he'll know...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> But, I'm not familiar enough with the SMA8 to know if the 120.4 will fit through the mid plate...
> 
> You could ask @TheCautiousOne he'll know...




Where I have mine, you would have to drop down a notch for sure, I did a little Picture in Paint, to show where the 120mm you but up against the top..

TCO. It seems as though you would have the room for sure, for the 120mm in the bottom, just have to reposition a couple Slots

Should have roughly an Inch above the Plate... Lets see if I can find one of my measurements.




I found 2 more photos of when I had the Rads a spot up from where I am now.

TCO


----------



## wermad

Isn't the midplate cut out the same for the larger models? I'll be fitting two monsta 480s with the flexbay 480 mount. I measured and mocked it up with no issues.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> But, I'm not familiar enough with the SMA8 to know if the 120.4 will fit through the mid plate...
> 
> You could ask @TheCautiousOne he'll know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I have mine, you would have to drop down a notch for sure, I did a little Picture in Paint, to show where the 120mm you but up against the top..
> 
> TCO. It seems as though you would have the room for sure, for the 120mm in the bottom, just have to reposition a couple Slots
> 
> Should have roughly an Inch above the Plate... Lets see if I can find one of my measurements.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 2 more photos of when I had the Rads a spot up from where I am now.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

@TheCautiousOne Where does the midplate sit with regards to the flex bay positions . . . .

It looks like it sits at the middle of the 4th one up giving effectively 9.5 bays above the plate and 3.5 bays below?

D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne Where does the midplate sit with regards to the flex bay positions . . . .
> 
> It looks like it sits at the middle of the 4th one up giving effectively 9.5 bays above the plate and 3.5 bays below?
> 
> D.







Here are some better pictures. I had to switch the big one to the smaller of the two in order for the 240mm Rad to sit where I want and have 2 x 3.25" bay covers at the top of it. Stock though (after you build it, the front mesh is attached like you said.

The Cautious One


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne Where does the midplate sit with regards to the flex bay positions . . . .
> 
> It looks like it sits at the middle of the 4th one up giving effectively 9.5 bays above the plate and 3.5 bays below?
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some better pictures. I had to switch the big one to the smaller of the two in order for the 240mm Rad to sit where I want and have 2 x 3.25" bay covers at the top of it. Stock though (after you build it, the front mesh is attached like you said.
> 
> The Cautious One
Click to expand...

Thanks TCO,

Actually, this pic I somehow missed a few posts back is what tells it best:



The plate is right at the middle of the 4th bay up.

He might could get a 360 in there with the fitting bosses at the bottom, but it would take some inverted U loops to be able to use pass thrus.

Also, since a 360 above the plate with a 120 below kills using a 480 up top, while the other way around doesn't, I don't understand wanting the 360 above the plate.

D.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I totally agree with you. He just needs to get his parents onboard.
> 
> @AlltheGHz Have you gone to you parents with the reasons why you want this over everything else? I'm not sure how old you are but if you can justify to them why it is worth it then maybe that will help. I can tell you they are worth the extra money. I'm on my 4th CaseLabs case. I'm sure others have been through more than me. Lol Good luck, it seems like you have put a lot of thought in it, like XNine mentioned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey now, he may be young but at least he knows what he wants and has objectively assessed the pros and cons.
> 
> He wants his build to be something of a certain quality, can't argue with that. Better he knows this now than after spending thousands and end up not being satisfied.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm sure by the time he hits college, he'll be wanting a seross tx10d+2xped. Will double as housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Can the clip holders be bent back? And the pedestal uses 10-32 x3/8" to bolt it to the in chasis? Gonna check if homes has some screws I can use otherwise cl or ebay.


I've already talked to her about the quality, manufacturing, ect. She doesn't care, it's the most I've ever spent in a computer part, and even though I've saved up all my dough for it she still says no. I have had bad grades this year, straight B"s last semester and 2 Cs, 1 A, and 3 Bs... Maybe it's my grades?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks TCO,
> 
> Actually, this pic I somehow missed a few posts back is what tells it best:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate is right at the middle of the 4th bay up.
> 
> He might could get a 360 in there with the fitting bosses at the bottom, but it would take some inverted U loops to be able to use pass thrus.
> 
> Also, since a 360 above the plate with a 120 below kills using a 480 up top, while the other way around doesn't, I don't understand wanting the 360 above the plate.
> 
> D.


There is not way your putting a 480 on the top rack and a 360mm above the Midplate (Unless you were using a Slim 360mm [ 35mm possibly] )

So Diva... Are we still on for that Cup of Coffee?











TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks TCO,
> 
> Actually, this pic I somehow missed a few posts back is what tells it best:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate is right at the middle of the 4th bay up.
> 
> He might could get a 360 in there with the fitting bosses at the bottom, but it would take some inverted U loops to be able to use pass thrus.
> 
> Also, since a 360 above the plate with a 120 below kills using a 480 up top, while the other way around doesn't, I don't understand wanting the 360 above the plate.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not way your putting a 480 on the top rack and a 360mm above the Midplate (Unless you were using a Slim 360mm [ 35mm possibly] )
> 
> *So Diva... Are we still on for that Cup of Coffee?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

I'm ready for a belt of Fireball and a coke to wash it down with, . . . care to hoist one with me







. . . ohhh, better make yours a straight coke









D.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I've already talked to her about the quality, manufacturing, ect. She doesn't care, it's the most I've ever spent in a computer part, and even though I've saved up all my dough for it she still says no. I have had bad grades this year, straight B"s last semester and 2 Cs, 1 A, and 3 Bs... Maybe it's my grades?


As a parent, yes bring all your grades up! I think that would help tremendously. I tell my son, I don't mind how much time he spends on his iPhone, computer, watching sports as long as he has straight A's. If his grades start to slip he losses those privileges.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm ready for a belt of Fireball and a coke to wash it down with, . . . care to hoist one with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . ohhh, better make yours a straight coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.










Ill make that a straight mountain dew and a shot of Love from you and we have a Date









TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill make that a straight mountain dew and a shot of Love from you and we have a Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I've already talked to her about the quality, manufacturing, ect. She doesn't care, it's the most I've ever spent in a computer part, and even though I've saved up all my dough for it she still says no. I have had bad grades this year, straight B"s last semester and 2 Cs, 1 A, and 3 Bs... Maybe it's my grades?


My recommendation, get your school stuff going first. With stellar grades, who knows, your mom may end up funding some of your build(?). Nice reward but you gotta earn it , even though you may have some money available. Have you considered the total cost? Components, gpu, cpu, mb, ram, water cooling, cl accessories, monitor, etc.?

In the end, its up to you, but remember, at this time in your life, there's a lot of learning to do and "teenage dreams" are not priorities for parents.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Lol


I mean, If the Diva wants me to have energy for our "computer Building" all night







Im going to need some Mountain Dew








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My recommendation, get your school stuff going first. With stellar grades, who knows, your mom may end up funding some of your build(?). Nice reward but you gotta earn it , even though you may have some money available. Have you considered the total cost? Components, gpu, cpu, mb, ram, water cooling, cl accessories, monitor, etc.?
> 
> In the end, its up to you, but remember, at this time in your life, there's a lot of learning to do and "teenage dreams" are not priorities for parents.


I finished high school, But College... Yea...... About that.... I decided to work crap jobs for a while until I signed up for the Navy.







Grades are more important than a Computer Case. If momma ain't happy.... No One will be happy. That's a promise.

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I mean, If the Diva wants me to have energy for our "computer Building" all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to need some Mountain Dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished high school, But College... Yea...... About that.... I decided to work crap jobs for a while until I signed up for the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grades are more important than a Computer Case. If momma ain't happy.... No One will be happy. That's a promise.
> 
> TCO


@ AlltheGHz. 2 words for you..

*Delayed gratification!*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> @ AlltheGHz. 2 words for you..
> 
> *Delayed gratification!*


It's only a matter of time







At least we all know that. If he is to have a Caselabs case, then that is what will happen in due time.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure that's the most efficient way to go . . . .
> 
> From looking at some pics, it looks like there are 9 bays above the midplate and 4 below. . . . looking at others, it looks like 9 1/2 above and 3 1/2 below
> 
> Hopefully TCO or another SMA8 owner will chime in to say definitively whether the midplate is exactly at the break line between the lower 4 and upper 9 flex bays, or at the lower 3.5 / upper 9.5 point.
> 
> A 360 takes 9 bays, plus some encroachment into the 10th.
> 
> If you put it with the fittings to the top, you'll probably manage to squeeze it in with the fittings above the top of the flex bay opening.
> 
> You would want a 120 X 1 below the plate.
> 
> If you put fittings at the bottom, they'll likely encroach below the midplate, but it might work if it's a short end tank rad like HWL.
> 
> The downside to the 360 above the midplate, is that it kills being able to use a 480 up top, unless you go with the really ugly 120mm extended top and mount the rad and all the fans above the top chassis panel.
> 
> If you go with a 360 starting from the bottom up, with fittings at the bottom, you'll have 4 bays above the rad, use a 120 X 1 above the rad for the 4th fan, and can still fit a 480 in the top and an Aquaero in the very top flex bay.
> 
> Go with the better looking 39mm extended top if you want P-P fans on the top 480, or a little more clearance below it if using just a single set of fans above.
> 
> Darlene


When it comes to the 360 in the front, and the compatibility of a 480 up top, it looks like it will fit to me. It seems like people say it won't fit when you run the front radiator in push pull. I'm just running push. I think I will order the 31mm too, so that way, if there is a compatibility issue, I could run the 480 in pull.

This is all because I currently own an RX360. I'm planning on putting my RX240 with the PSU.

Now, I think I will order the SMA8 with the 120.3 front flex bay, and an additional 120.1 for the bottom chamber to blow fresh air in. I will order the case before I order the other radiators, because if it doesn't work with the 360 in the front, I might put it in the bottom chamber with the PSU and put my RX240 in the front. Hopefully my Corsair AX860 will be enough (and last a while) for my Titan X setup.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure that's the most efficient way to go . . . .
> 
> From looking at some pics, it looks like there are 9 bays above the midplate and 4 below. . . . looking at others, it looks like 9 1/2 above and 3 1/2 below
> 
> Hopefully TCO or another SMA8 owner will chime in to say definitively whether the midplate is exactly at the break line between the lower 4 and upper 9 flex bays, or at the lower 3.5 / upper 9.5 point.
> 
> A 360 takes 9 bays, plus some encroachment into the 10th.
> 
> If you put it with the fittings to the top, you'll probably manage to squeeze it in with the fittings above the top of the flex bay opening.
> 
> You would want a 120 X 1 below the plate.
> 
> If you put fittings at the bottom, they'll likely encroach below the midplate, but it might work if it's a short end tank rad like HWL.
> 
> The downside to the 360 above the midplate, is that it kills being able to use a 480 up top, unless you go with the really ugly 120mm extended top and mount the rad and all the fans above the top chassis panel.
> 
> If you go with a 360 starting from the bottom up, with fittings at the bottom, you'll have 4 bays above the rad, use a 120 X 1 above the rad for the 4th fan, and can still fit a 480 in the top and an Aquaero in the very top flex bay.
> 
> Go with the better looking 39mm extended top if you want P-P fans on the top 480, or a little more clearance below it if using just a single set of fans above.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> *
> When it comes to the 360 in the front, and the compatibility of a 480 up top, it looks like it will fit to me*. It seems like people say it won't fit when you run the front radiator in push pull. I'm just running push. I think I will order the 31mm too, so that way, if there is a compatibility issue, I could run the 480 in pull.
> 
> This is all because I currently own an RX360. I'm planning on putting my RX240 with the PSU.
> 
> Now, I think I will order the SMA8 with the 120.3 front flex bay, and an additional 120.1 for the bottom chamber to blow fresh air in. I will order the case before I order the other radiators, because if it doesn't work with the 360 in the front, I might put it in the bottom chamber with the PSU and put my RX240 in the front. Hopefully my Corsair AX860 will be enough (and last a while) for my Titan X setup.
Click to expand...

Here's the pic that makes me believe that you can not get a 480 up top with a regular thickness 360 in the front above the midplate, even with just the fans in the flex bay mounting:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Here's the pic that makes me believe that you can not get a 480 up top with a regular thickness 360 in the front above the midplate, even with just the fans in the flex bay mounting:


Is that TCO's build? What radiators are those? Is that a 240 in the front?

If I really can't put a 360 in the front, I may get a thinner 480 rad. Maybe an AX480, or something below 40mm. Then that way my RX360 can fit in the front. Would that work?

If that works, I'll put my RX240 on the bottom PSU side.

Now this also leads me to my next question. With two rads in the bottom chamber blowing air into the case, where will the hot air go?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Here's the pic that makes me believe that you can not get a 480 up top with a regular thickness 360 in the front above the midplate, even with just the fans in the flex bay mounting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that TCO's build? What radiators are those? Is that a 240 in the front?
> 
> The 480 is an EK, and they have pretty short end tanks, so nothing else is going to be any shorter on that end.
> The 240 is XSPC I believe. It looks a tiny bit thinner than the EK, which an RX would be.
> 
> If I really can't put a 360 in the front*, I may get a thinner 480 rad. Maybe an AX480, or something below 40mm. Then that way my RX360 can fit in the front. Would that work?
> *
> 
> Look at the pic again, it's the length on the 480 that's the issue, not the thickness
> 
> If that works, I'll put my RX240 on the bottom PSU side.
> 
> Now this also leads me to my next question. With two rads in the bottom chamber blowing air into the case, where will the hot air go?
> Move the air thru the case . . . in from the 240 side and out the 480 side
Click to expand...

Just put the 360 at the bottom of the flex bays so the lowest fan is below the plate and you'll have room for a 120 X 1 fan mount at the top, as well as 1 more bay to put a controller, and it'll all fit with a 480 up top.

D.


----------



## VSG

The removable core rads from XSPC and EK are actually one of the longer ones relatively. I don't think that is enough to make a difference though.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just put the 360 at the bottom of the flex bays so the lowest fan is below the plate and you'll have room for a 120 X 1 fan mount at the top, as well as 1 more bay to put a controller, and it'll all fit with a 480 up top.
> 
> D.


But won't that interfere with the midplate? Would I have to remove that piece?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just put the 360 at the bottom of the flex bays so the lowest fan is below the plate and you'll have room for a 120 X 1 fan mount at the top, as well as 1 more bay to put a controller, and it'll all fit with a 480 up top.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> But won't that interfere with the midplate? Would I have to remove that piece?
Click to expand...

Yea, but what's the big deal about that ????

Custom make a nicely fitted light panel in place of, or on top of, the midplate.

If that's too much, just use a piece of appropriately colored acrylic if you don't like how the midplate sections to give clearance for the front rad.


----------



## HeyItsRon

Andddddd my S8 is on hold as my water heater decided to fail and create a swimming pool in the ceiling of my first floor.....


----------



## Mega Man

:: that sucks, should replace it your self !~~! much cheaper !~


----------



## HeyItsRon

The worst part is it was only a year old. The replacement isn't costing me anything, it's the water damage it caused. So now the S8 case is on hold to see how expensive it will be and if homeowners insurance will take the claim.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> Andddddd my S8 is on hold as my water heater decided to fail and create a swimming pool in the ceiling of my first floor.....


Oh no! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But won't that interfere with the midplate? Would I have to remove that piece?


Steezy, Click on page 641 and go through them. I just posted almost 20 pics from my log that should help you out. You never cease to amaze me.

The Cautious One

We spoke about it so long Diva and I have a Date


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyItsRon*
> 
> Andddddd my S8 is on hold as my water heater decided to fail and create a swimming pool in the ceiling of my first floor.....


That really sucks. Sorry to hear that.
Don't worry, we'll still be here when you're ready. Though, you should take some vengeance out on your old heater.... Baseball bat sounds good!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Steezy, Click on page 641 and go through them. I just posted almost 20 pics from my log that should help you out. You never cease to amaze me.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> We spoke about it so long Diva and I have a Date


Thanks man. Sorry for all the questions, but I just want to make sure everything is compatible with my parts, without having to get rid of them to get a different one: ie, selling the 360 for a 240.

Also, I'm hiked up on pain mess because I had LASIK eye surgery two days ago. So don't question me


----------



## X-Nine

LASIK was the best thing I ever did for myself. Not having to wear glasses, being able to see things at distance that even people with 20/20 have a hard time with... Maybe I can convince the Lab Chimps to work on a laser beam eye mod?


----------



## VSG

Soooo.. There's no way that 32mm thick fans will work with drop in rad mounts right?


----------



## HeyItsRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That really sucks. Sorry to hear that.
> Don't worry, we'll still be here when you're ready. Though, you should take some vengeance out on your old heater.... Baseball bat sounds good!


+1 to that!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> LASIK was the best thing I ever did for myself. Not having to wear glasses, being able to see things at distance that even people with 20/20 have a hard time with... Maybe I can convince the Lab Chimps to work on a laser beam eye mod?


I went the PRK way, so it's been a little painful. But it's SOOOO nice to see without glasses or contacts. This is why I'm treating myself to a nice "little" CL SMA8


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd consider Lasik if they didn't quote me $3500 CAD . Would be awesome to get to wear Oakley sunglasses!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider Lasik if they didn't quote me $3500 CAD . Would be awesome to get to wear Oakley sunglasses!!


You can get Oakley with prescription len's.. I got a pair of them fir work that are polarized bifocals for safety glasses!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You can get Oakley with prescription len's.. I got a pair of them fir work that are polarized bifocals for safety glasses!!!


I have a pair of socket 4.0's for day to day and they're lovely.... But I want a pair of half flak's too, sadly due to astigmatism I'm 0.25 too high in combined prescriptions and Oakley outright refuses to allow it.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider Lasik if they didn't quote me $3500 CAD . Would be awesome to get to wear Oakley sunglasses!!


I paid 5K about 9 years ago, and it's literally the best money I have ever spent. I'll need a touch up in probably 5-7 years, but I don't care. Not having to wear glasses is great. Lights start to halo at night when I'm tired, but otherwise there no downside.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I paid 5K about 9 years ago, and it's literally the best money I have ever spent. I'll need a touch up in probably 5-7 years, but I don't care. Not having to wear glasses is great. Lights start to halo at night when I'm tired, but otherwise there no downside.


Mine was 4K USD.


----------



## Anateus

Has anyone ever got his case sea shipped? It would lower the overall cost of the entire case (SMA8) when importing it to Poland, but im worried whether it will survive the trip, even flat packed.


----------



## Artah

Unless they run it over with a fork lift the case should be fine going to Poland. CaseLabs pack their stuff well.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Has anyone ever got his case sea shipped? It would lower the overall cost of the entire case (SMA8) when importing it to Poland, but im worried whether it will survive the trip, even flat packed.


Do not have a SMA8 but a Magnum 8 shipped half way around the world to Asia 7 days includes clearing customs. The M8 (Discontinued) was assembled the packaging is amazing. The shipper would have to run over the box with a truck to damage the case. I would think flat packed would be less apt to be damaged. The M 8 was not shipped by sea (Slow Boat) instead Fed X CaseLabs has a good agreement and discounted rates for international shipments. Import tax is per country.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Do not have a SMA8 but a Magnum 8 shipped half way around the world to Asia 7 days includes clearing customs. The M8 (Discontinued) was assembled the packaging is amazing. The shipper would have to run over the box with a truck to damage the case. I would think flat packed would be less apt to be damaged. The M 8 was not shipped by sea (Slow Boat) instead Fed X CaseLabs has a good agreement and discounted rates for international shipments. Import tax is per country.


Well, I heard only bad things about sea shipping. And I can imagine my precious case being dumped in the very bottom of a cargo hold with (literally) tons of stuff pulverising it








Sadly the sea shipping is the only option for me. Could anyone show me any pics of how are the cases flat packed? (I do know they do it well enough to prevent any damage, Im just curious now)


----------



## X-Nine

Fairly certain that we don't ship cases via sea. I've never heard of us doing such, anyway. Shipping that way would literally take months to reach its destination, and I honestly have no idea if that's possible for us because we have to insure every package we ship as well.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Fairly certain that we don't ship cases via sea. I've never heard of us doing such, anyway. Shipping that way would literally take months to reach its destination, and I honestly have no idea if that's possible for us because we have to insure every package we ship as well.


It would be shipped via an agency that specialises in that, it usually takes 3-5 weeks.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Well, I heard only bad things about sea shipping. And I can imagine my precious case being dumped in the very bottom of a cargo hold with (literally) tons of stuff pulverising it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the sea shipping is the only option for me. Could anyone show me any pics of how are the cases flat packed? (I do know they do it well enough to prevent any damage, Im just curious now)


We do not ship by sea, but we have had customers use freight forwarding services which do ship by sea. We would not set this up though. You would need to make the arrangements and then tell us where to ship the case too. Once the case arrives at the freight forwarder, they would take over the shipment. It can save a little money, but it's nothing drastic, and then it can take a month the arrive and clear customs. There are also complications with shipping damage. Once the case arrives at the forwarding service, that's it. From there if damage occurs on the boat or where ever we are not responsible. So "ship" at your own risk.

Edit: if you are in Poland I would HIGHLY suggest getting the case shipped to a friend in Western Europe. Well if you have one that is. Shipping to Eastern Europe is god awful expensive. Just shipping to Germany can save as much as 65%.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> We do not ship by sea, but we have had customers use freight forwarding services which do ship by sea. We would not set this up though. You would need to make the arrangements and then tell us where to ship the case too. Once the case arrives at the freight forwarder, they would take over the shipment. It can save a little money, but it's nothing drastic, and then it can take a month the arrive and clear customs. There are also complications with shipping damage. Once the case arrives at the forwarding service, that's it. From there if damage occurs on the boat or where ever we are not responsible. So "ship" at your own risk.
> 
> Edit: if you are in Poland I would HIGHLY suggest getting the case shipped to a friend in Western Europe. Well if you have one that is. Shipping to Eastern Europe is god awful expensive. Just shipping to Germany can save as much as 65%.


Actually, I'll think about ordering it through your retailer in Germany.


----------



## VSG

I figure no one outside of the actual CL guys might be able to help but: has anyone been able to actually fit in a triple 180mm rad mount anywhere in the TX10 (pedestal or otherwise) as a drop-in? I can't fathom how this would work at all with <= 25mm thick fans in the front as it is supposedly designed to be. If I am missing something here, I am all ears. The top and bottom lips on the mount just about fit through the pedestal top and bottom edges but only at a steep angle, and then you have to angle it again to get the sides inn place to use the thumbscrews with.

I have sent an email to Jim and KC as well but figured they might not have the time to look at this till next week.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figure no one outside of the actual CL guys might be able to help but: has anyone been able to actually fit in a triple 180mm rad mount anywhere in the TX10 (pedestal or otherwise) as a drop-in? I can't fathom how this would work at all with <= 25mm thick fans in the front as it is supposedly designed to be. If I am missing something here, I am all ears. The top and bottom lips on the mount just about fit through the pedestal top and bottom edges but only at a steep angle, and then you have to angle it again to get the sides inn place to use the thumbscrews with.
> 
> I have sent an email to Jim and KC as well but figured they might not have the time to look at this till next week.


Sounds like the 560 brackets for my MH10 pedestal.
Not a drop in mount as we might think of it...
I also have to angle them in and then attach them to the vertical rails - can be painful









BUT I think the design has been revised for most of the newer models and are true drop in - mount from the outside


----------



## VSG

Hmmm this is from Stren back when he first got his TX10 so it might well be an older design. But from the one pic on the website, I don't know if anything has changed. I would not mind it being a more permanent installation but I don't think I will ever be able to install or take it off with fans in the front at all which is what makes me want to take a dremel out before I stop realizing that it won't do anything but compromise on structural integrity of the case/pedestal.


----------



## fast_fate

seems as though should be a drop in for the ped and looks like external mounting.
I can see why confused that doesn't seem to fit








Product Description
Drop in Radiator Side Mount for the TX10 Pedestal. Mounts a 180.3 (540) radiator with 15mm fan spacing. Thumbscrews included.

Note: Will fit in the TX10 upper and lower chambers, but you will loose the drop in feature.


----------



## VSG

The rad mount is higher than the gap that the pedestal allows, so it has to be angled inwards. I will take some pics to show what I mean, hang on.

Edit:





Excuse the piece of tape used to hold the rad mount/fan in place for the quick pics. You can see what I mean here by the rad mount being taller than the actual gap in the pedestal, let alone the case itself where it doesn't even go in at all. So what I do is angle it in all the way aside from the locking lip on one side, as shown for the right side here below:



Then I push it outwards and to the right past the pin on the case so I can then get the left lip out:



Then line up the mount and screw it down. This is impossible to do with fans on either end, and I only barely managed it in the fan in the middle by flexing the ends a lot- not happening once a rad is on the other side too. The problem now is that there is no way to slide a standard 25mm thick fan in between:





So the only option I see is to have no/slim fan in front and do as you please behind as long as you can balance out the awkward installation.


----------



## asg

ASG - STH10 - Build Log - White Gunmetal

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515850/build-log-caselabs-sth10-asus-x99-deluxe-haswell-5960-h2o-aquacomputer


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright! Blue Is Added





TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

@TheCautiousOne Very nice. I like that more over the Orange. But if it is your radiators and the pH that caused the Orange to change, the blue might change to. You should've blitz the rads before you added the blue.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne Very nice. I like that more over the Orange. But if it is your radiators and the pH that caused the Orange to change, the blue might change to. You should've blitz the rads before you added the blue.




TCO


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The rad mount is higher than the gap that the pedestal allows, so it has to be angled inwards. I will take some pics to show what I mean, hang on.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the piece of tape used to hold the rad mount/fan in place for the quick pics. You can see what I mean here by the rad mount being taller than the actual gap in the pedestal, let alone the case itself where it doesn't even go in at all. So what I do is angle it in all the way aside from the locking lip on one side, as shown for the right side here below:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I push it outwards and to the right past the pin on the case so I can then get the left lip out:
> 
> 
> 
> Then line up the mount and screw it down. This is impossible to do with fans on either end, and I only barely managed it in the fan in the middle by flexing the ends a lot- not happening once a rad is on the other side too. The problem now is that there is no way to slide a standard 25mm thick fan in between:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only option I see is to have no/slim fan in front and do as you please behind as long as you can balance out the awkward installation.


OK - well that seems to be a hybrid drop in - lol

On my MH10 560 pedestal mount, the mount is threaded, not the frame, so I can fully assemble the cooler pack, angle it into the ped and then secure it from the outside.

Only option I see for your 540 mount is to manouver the fully assembled cooler pack into the ped and secure it to the frame from the inside.

Would this work


----------



## outpostprime

After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10







. This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.

I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outpostprime*
> 
> After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.
> 
> I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.


build logs are rarely finished, they evolve









Start one up for sure, we love browsing through and checking what others are doing


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outpostprime*
> 
> After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.
> 
> I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.


Welcome to OCN! Always good to get a new OCN member, especially a CaseLabs owner...









Start a new thread for your CaseLabs STH 10 Build Log. That way everything will be in one place...

You don't have to wait for all your parts to start a build log, start with your plans - drawings - components you already have and ones that you are planning to add.

For your first post and for wanting to do a CaseLabs Build Log, you get +1 REP!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outpostprime*
> 
> After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.
> 
> I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.[/quote
> ] Dude for sure, totally start a build log!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figure no one outside of the actual CL guys might be able to help but: has anyone been able to actually fit in a triple 180mm rad mount anywhere in the TX10 (pedestal or otherwise) as a drop-in? I can't fathom how this would work at all with <= 25mm thick fans in the front as it is supposedly designed to be. If I am missing something here, I am all ears. The top and bottom lips on the mount just about fit through the pedestal top and bottom edges but only at a steep angle, and then you have to angle it again to get the sides inn place to use the thumbscrews with.
> 
> I have sent an email to Jim and KC as well but figured they might not have the time to look at this till next week.


What you have found us my experience with the 180's!! They are pretty well permanent if you put anything else in the space!!!! I have removed them through the rear also!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outpostprime*
> 
> After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.
> 
> I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.


Welcome! And just a small word of advice, if you're going to WC a GPU, go towards the higher end models. Blocks are readily available for them as opposed to lower end models.

Build logs are always welcome, and if you have questions about anything, both us at the Lab and the people in this community are treasure troves of info. We have some of the greatest builders in the PC world right here in the CL community, and even veterans to the custom loop arena learn much from each other.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright! Blue Is Added
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


WOW, that looks amazing man =)

Almost making me question my build log =P

I wish I had a better camera so I could get the pictures that it deserves =(


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Welcome! And just a small word of advice, if you're going to WC a GPU, go towards the higher end models. Blocks are readily available for them as opposed to lower end models.
> 
> Build logs are always welcome, and if you have questions about anything, both us at the Lab and the people in this community are treasure troves of info. We have some of the greatest builders in the PC world right here in the CL community, and even veterans to the custom loop arena learn much from each other.


Yeah. And it has the added bonus of not being insanely expensive compared to the price of the card. A fullcover block costs the same for pretty much all cards but you can just as well buy a more expensive card since you really don't want to change it a lot.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> WOW, that looks amazing man =)
> 
> Almost making me question my build log =P
> 
> I wish I had a better camera so I could get the pictures that it deserves =(


This is the Camera I am using in these shots.

Target

Got it 6months back for 100$ on sale just to take better shots than my Ipod. I used my Dads Camera for this. (Sneak Peak)



TCO


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outpostprime*
> 
> After lurking on this site for so long. I've decided to join and report that I am now the owner of a Caselabs STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This site really got me into thinking about getting a custom built case over the mass produced models all over the net. Still waiting on shipping.
> 
> I don't know if I should make a build log. Still waiting on Nvidia's next gen GPU's. My 660 Ti's are getting long in the tooth and I'm in need of an upgrade =). I'll be doing a duel loop, full water cooling it this time, and doing custom cabling. Think I should setup a thread for a build log? It might take a while before it is finished.


Second the + 1 Rep and please do a build log.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO

Visit the Log for Final Shots!!


----------



## Archea47

What's the size of the exhaust fan cutout by the motherboard on the Mercury S8? 120mm, 140mm? I can't seem to find it on their site

Thanks!

Edit: Also what about the fan opening in the back of the Left (opposite side of PSU) chamber?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> What's the size of the exhaust fan cutout by the motherboard on the Mercury S8? 120mm, 140mm? I can't seem to find it on their site
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Also what about the fan opening in the back of the Left (opposite side of PSU) chamber?


Upper one has holes to mount both 120 and 140mm. Lower one is 120mm only.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Upper one has holes to mount both 120 and 140mm. Lower one is 120mm only.


Thanks!

I've been draining the credit card today buying parts for the S8


----------



## ali13245

Anyone who owns an SMA8, Would you be able to measure the distance from the rubber feet at the bottom of the case (Front and Back) to the front and back of the case? I need to know if the case can sit on my desk. I measured the depth of my desk which came out to be 23 10/16 inches. Is that clearance enough for an SMA8 to sit on my desk?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Anyone who owns an SMA8, Would you be able to measure the distance from the rubber feet at the bottom of the case (Front and Back) to the front and back of the case? I need to know if the case can sit on my desk. I measured the depth of my desk which came out to be 23 10/16 inches. Is that clearance enough for an SMA8 to sit on my desk?


This is WxDxH IN order 11.25" x 26.56" x 25.75" (286m x 675mm x 654mm) (posted from caselabs Site)

The Feet are roughly 2" recessed from the exterior of case from memory. Although I can measure when I get home.









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have until the 5th to return my first Titan X. If I return both, and get the 980ti, that's almost $600 in saving. Then I can put that money towards an SMA8. I know it sounds ridiculous, but I don't need two TX's for 1440p gaming (especially with 12GB of VRAM).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have until the 5th to return my first Titan X. If I return both, and get the 980ti, that's almost $600 in saving. Then I can put that money towards an SMA8. I know it sounds ridiculous, but I don't need two TX's for 1440p gaming (especially with 12GB of VRAM).


The Sli 980 SC's I have are pushing 65 avg Fps at 1440p. If you are looking at 4k then the Titans might be the way (if you already have them) But thats you.

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have until the 5th to return my first Titan X. If I return both, and get the 980ti, that's almost $600 in saving. Then I can put that money towards an SMA8. I know it sounds ridiculous, but I don't need two TX's for 1440p gaming (especially with 12GB of VRAM).


DUDE, please do this. Also don't get that F'ing 5960x since you only game! That's like. So much savings between the two $$$$$$$$$


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Sli 980 SC's I have are pushing 65 avg Fps at 1440p. If you are looking at 4k then the Titans might be the way (if you already have them) But thats you.
> 
> TCO


At 1440p I'm pushing close to 100+. But the Ti performs almost the same as the TX. If I can save myself $600, I can put that toward the SMA8.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> DUDE, please do this. Also don't get that F'ing 5960x since you only game! That's like. So much savings $$$$$$$$$










Your going to confuse the Steeze. You know what happens when you give him options and Ideas.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> DUDE, please do this. Also don't get that F'ing 5960x since you only game! That's like. So much savings between the two $$$$$$$$$


im seriously thinking about returning my TX's and going with the Ti's. And no 5960X for me.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> im seriously thinking about returning my TX's and going with the Ti's. And no 5960X for me.


#YOLO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> #YOLO


Hey, at least I'm not the "kid" who went with the 900D to an SMA8, as well as 970 SLI, to 980 SLI, to 980 KPE SLI to TX SLI in less than 5 months. I think you all know who I'm talking about. Haha. But seriously. I sold my 6Gb 780/ and water blocks on eBay for a total of $1303 after fees. That paid for one Tx and the waterblock. So I basically spent $850 out of pocket for the second TX. When I say it like that, I may keep the two TX's. I just want me an SMA8


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey, at least I'm not the "kid" who went with the 900D to an SMA8, as well as 970 SLI, to 980 SLI, to 980 KPE SLI to TX SLI in less than 5 months. I think you all know who I'm talking about. Haha. But seriously. I sold my 6Gb 780/ and water blocks on eBay for a total of $1303 after fees. That paid for one Tx and the waterblock. So I basically spent $850 out of pocket for the second TX. When I say it like that, I may keep the two TX's. I just want me an SMA8


I have had some dumb buys in my life too, just keep the TX since you have them


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey, at least I'm not the "kid" who went with the 900D to an SMA8, as well as 970 SLI, to 980 SLI, to 980 KPE SLI to TX SLI in less than 5 months. I think you all know who I'm talking about. Haha. But seriously. I sold my 6Gb 780/ and water blocks on eBay for a total of $1303 after fees. That paid for one Tx and the waterblock. *So I basically spent $850 out of pocket for the second TX. When I say it like that, I may keep the two TX's. I just want me an SMA8*










Wait for it Guys, Reality is setting in...

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it Guys, Reality is setting in...
> 
> TCO


PPCS has the SMA8 in stock, but it's just the default one, with the XXL window. They priced it at $584.99, but that's too much when it doesn't include the flex bay mounts. I will get me one... Don't worry TCO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I have had some dumb buys in my life too, just keep the TX since you have them


I wouldn't necessarily call it a dumb buy. I was just without a GPU since March, so when I got the great deals on the TX, I jumped on it. But no one was expecting the $650 price mark on the 980Ti. But oh well. Hopefully the 12GB come to use within a year. I'm going to get a 4K monitor soon.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> PPCS has the SMA8 in stock, but it's just the default one, with the XXL window. They priced it at $584.99, but that's too much when it doesn't include the flex bay mounts. I will get me one... Don't worry TCO.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it a dumb buy. I was just without a GPU since March, so when I got the great deals on the TX, I jumped on it. But no one was expecting the $650 price mark on the 980Ti. But oh well. Hopefully the 12GB come to use within a year. I'm going to get a 4K monitor soon.


The one from PPC is black, yes?

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The one from PPC is black, yes?
> 
> TCO


Si. But it also has the 3 fan midplate. I mean I could always work around it, but I'd also get it within a week.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Si. But it also has the 3 fan midplate. I mean I could always work around it, but I'd also get it within a week.


Why Settle? Just order from Caselabs. Get what you want. Trust me, YOu don't want to drop the cash on this case and want to change something about it.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why Settle? Just order from Caselabs. Get what you want. Trust me, YOu don't want to drop the cash on this case and want to change something about it.
> 
> TCO


I think I am. I will order through PPCS though, and they will have it custom made by CL. That way I can also save on taxes haha


----------



## wermad

Cl should sell their own line of cable extensions. Easy sell for them







. I have to get some *more* extensions for a few components. Even the Silverstone i/o is too short for the TX. Lian li has an 800mm cable length bay i/o system I'll add later on (need two for both systems).


----------



## Mega Man

just stop being lazy make your own !

and dont worry ill wait the 2 weeks till you sell the tx10-d


----------



## wermad

Well, you've been a cheerful mood these last few days







.

Nah, I don't like to spend one week doing one cable. I don't have that anal-attention to detail some folks have.

I prefer ribbon style cables, so i did have in mind adapting some CM or Corsair cables. But in the end, its cheaper to go with some nice bitfenix extensions tbh. Ive used these before. Since you'll only see the end part, there's no point in me wasting a week making a whole single cable fancy. You say lazy, I say smart and cost effective. Need monies for other areas and better not sweat the simple things.

Oh, TX not going anywhere. X9 is for sale if you wanna pay for ship







.


----------



## Ixander

I didn't know caselabs was going to release a M8A, looks perfect.


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I didn't know caselabs was going to release a M8A, looks perfect.


Ordered one today (a little brother for my TH10A). Now I will have to wait, from what I read, 8 weeks...


----------



## X-Nine

That depends on these two large OEM/Distributor shipments. ETAs were unfortunately driven up because of them but I believe one has already shipped out or is getting close. So, as these are done our ETAs are going to drop significantly from what they are currently estimated at.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> ETAs were unfortunately driven up because of them but I believe one has already shipped out or is getting close. So, as these are done our ETAs are going to drop significantly from what they are currently estimated at.


Thanks for the good news! Placed my first order last week (S8) and am Ready


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That depends on these two large OEM/Distributor shipments. ETAs were unfortunately driven up because of them but I believe one has already shipped out or is getting close. So, as these are done our ETAs are going to drop significantly from what they are currently estimated at.


I'm happy for you guys.--too many customers is a good problem to have! We'll all try to be patient.

Since I plan on loading the M8 with tons of HDDs I won't have room for a tube reservoir, and I'll plan on getting a two-bay pump/res unit. Is this the right piece to mount it with?

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - HD

I didn't know if I'd need the anti-vibration one since the pump is in there, but it looked like that was for very short bay devices and I imagine a pump/res is on the deeper side.

Also, I lost the vibration screws that went with a HDD mount for my other CL case, so I ordered a replacement set at a whopping $7 each with this one, and just realized that for the same money, I could have gotten a new $28 mount itself, which comes with a full set of the screws. Would you mind sending me the mount instead of my spending $28 for a few tiny pieces of metal and rubber? I feel dumb







Order #13678.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Will the top cover, Left, right doors and 240 Rad mount for a M8 fit the M8A?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Will the top cover, Left, right doors and 240 Rad mount for a M8 fit the M8A?

Sorry for the double thought I was doing a edit to the original post.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> I'm happy for you guys.--too many customers is a good problem to have! We'll all try to be patient.
> 
> Since I plan on loading the M8 with tons of HDDs I won't have room for a tube reservoir, and I'll plan on getting a two-bay pump/res unit. Is this the right piece to mount it with?
> 
> Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - HD
> 
> I didn't know if I'd need the anti-vibration one since the pump is in there, but it looked like that was for very short bay devices and I imagine a pump/res is on the deeper side.
> 
> Also, I lost the vibration screws that went with a HDD mount for my other CL case, so I ordered a replacement set at a whopping $7 each with this one, and just realized that for the same money, I could have gotten a new $28 mount itself, which comes with a full set of the screws. Would you mind sending me the mount instead of my spending $28 for a few tiny pieces of metal and rubber? I feel dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order #13678.


I have the long dual device mount, but i think the short one looks better.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Will the top cover, Left, right doors and 240 Rad mount for a M8 fit the M8A?


I don't know if they changed the hinges to be reversible, but the dimensions looks the same, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I don't know if they changed the hinges to be reversible, but the dimensions looks the same, but I can't confirm that.


Not sure either? Reading the anouncment for the M8A really cleaned up the case. Considering a new CaseLabs Case have a spare R4BE laying around has become very lonely considering building it. Really like a LGA2011v-3 not in the budget rather have another Caselabs Case and liquid cool it.









LukeL:uke Like the short one better. Looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## VSG

Yo dawg, I hear you like Caselabs cases. So we built a cheaper Caselabs... again!





TT W-line of cases


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dawg, I hear you like Caselabs cases. So we built a cheaper Caselabs... again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT W-line of cases


Unbelievable


----------



## Killa Cam

Wow...


----------



## JLMS2010

Wow!


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm. . . I would use those as end tables lol


----------



## seross69

Sue them


----------



## VSG

Now to be fair there are a few differences- the smaller TX10-D with an upper "pedestal" for example, or the hinge doors everywhere including the pedestal sections. But I'll be darned if they try to justify this now, especially with their Fractal Define R5 wannabe released last week.


----------



## Georgey123

Ummmmmmm, I actually thought that that was a Caselabs case until now. What is with these companies atm


----------



## DarthBaggins

They see a popular design that costs more than your average person wants to pay (worth it no matter due to CL's quality) and they make a similar cheaper model


----------



## wermad

Tj07 still lives! Come on guys, need I remind you CL wanted to make a better Mountain mods







.

TT really cranking out products. For a moment, I thought it was the Bitfenix Atlas on the right. Tbh, they should apply some of the Level 10 quality to their mainstream range. It's worrying they just want to dish out inexpensive models so quickly (a'la early years of Korean cars in m'urricah).

The v71 was OK and the x9 is a nice design but quality just needs a bit more refinement.

@geggeg...any news from corsair? Haven't decided what to put on the 560s







. Making some progress. The amount of fans and rads still growing


----------



## seross69

Still say sue them!!! In LA sitting in bar waiting flight to Atlanta


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yo dawg, I hear you like Caselabs cases. So we built a cheaper Caselabs... again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT W-line of cases


There really needs to be consequences for this.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> @geggeg...any news from corsair? Haven't decided what to put on the 560s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Making some progress. The amount of fans and rads still growing


I'll ask and let you know. It does seem like Corsair have shown everything already though but who knows?

How are you going to make the accessories in black and that custom gray color work together?


----------



## Georgey123

This article comes to mind also from xtremerigs

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/


----------



## Anateus

Is anyone actually using any kind of dust filters with caselabs? I kinda.. cant see any... Anywhere.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Is anyone actually using any kind of dust filters with caselabs? I kinda.. cant see any... Anywhere.


http://www.demcifilter.com/c58/CASELABS.aspx

They can also make custom ones for you. I suspect shipping will be more expensive in your case than the actual filters though


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/c58/CASELABS.aspx
> 
> They can also make custom ones for you. I suspect shipping will be more expensive in your case than the actual filters though


I mean, I cant see anyone USING filters in their caselabs


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I mean, I cant see anyone USING filters in their caselabs


This


Plus


Equals


Custom ordered for the side vents. White frame + White mesh


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'll ask and let you know. It does seem like Corsair have shown everything already though but who knows?
> 
> How are you going to make the accessories in black and that custom gray color work together?


Meh, might stick 120s.

It works tbh. The front covers are still black. The interior is like a silverish white and the black allows for some contrast.

Edit: I'm still confused how these demci filters attach to the panels????


----------



## Anateus

Too bad those guys dont do filters for SMA8 (bottom side)









Which ones from STH10 could I order instead?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Meh, might stick 120s.


Wait, ye impatient one. Computex isn't done yet.

Demciflex provides a magnetic base for Caselabs cases.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Is anyone actually using any kind of dust filters with caselabs? I kinda.. cant see any... Anywhere.


DemciFilter on an SM8 ...

[I
[I

Also have a 120 x 120 on the bottom for the PSU...


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> DemciFilter on an SM8 ...
> 
> [I
> [I
> 
> Also have a 120 x 120 on the bottom for the PSU...


Wow, thats ugly








Just curious - why not inside? Was there not enough space?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yo dawg, I hear you like Caselabs cases. So we built a cheaper Caselabs... again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT W-line of cases


Tt, as in thermaltake?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wait, ye impatient one. Computex isn't done yet.
> 
> Demciflex provides a magnetic base for Caselabs cases.


Like a steel strip that attaches to the panel and the magnetic filter then clings to that?

Lol, yeah you're right. I'll wait a bit more for news from computex.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Tt, as in thermaltake?


Yep...


----------



## NKrader




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Wow, thats ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - why not inside? Was there not enough space?


It does make the case look UHMMM...

This build was done for performance and not for show...

I tried mounting on the inside of the 120.3 Flex Bay - In order to clean the filter everything had to come apart!

So they are on the outside for convenience...

They need to be cleaned once a week!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Like a steel strip that attaches to the panel and the magnetic filter then clings to that?
> 
> Lol, yeah you're right. I'll wait a bit more for news from computex.


Like an inner strip that glues to the case and has a magnetic side on the other end which keeps the filter in place.


----------



## DarthBaggins

personally I like the filter on the outside, as it's easier to maintain. Over-all good build


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It does make the case look UHMMM...
> 
> This build was done for performance and not for show...
> 
> I tried mounting on the inside of the 120.3 Flex Bay - In order to clean the filter everything had to come apart!
> 
> So they are on the outside for convenience...
> 
> They need to be cleaned once a week!


I see. Well, Im not living in a very dusty area, but I always try to get filters with my rig - the less dust inside, the better. But there is no way I'd keep them outside (muh aesthetics detector)


----------



## Xclsyr

What's needed is a thin frame that could slide down in between the mesh and the fans, that the filter could be wrapped around. It couldd even stick out a bit up above the mount to grab easily (at least if there is nothing in the flexbays above







). It would be easy to get at, just pull off the front cover and lift out to clean. Going to try and make one someday...


----------



## wermad

How about some tabs built/pressed to the inside of the panels. then a plastic, flexible framed filter can slide in and out, while being held in place by the tabs. I've seen this done on other mass-production cases, primarily under the psu mounting point.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I returned my TX's for some Ti's. With that extra money, my CaseLabs SMA8 may be be coming way before December haha


----------



## wermad

Awesome that you're getting closer to your CL build


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome that you're getting closer to your CL build










But I'll tell you what. When I was removing the cards from the loop, I was so irritated. Hard tubing may look cool, but it's a pain in the "...". When I get the SMA8, I'm going to try and use very little of the hard tubing in the upper compartment.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll tell you what. When I was removing the cards from the loop, I was so irritated. Hard tubing may look cool, but it's a pain in the "...". When I get the SMA8, I'm going to try and use very little of the hard tubing in the upper compartment.


Yeah that's what's been keeping me away from hard tubing ...

I was reading in the Watercooling thread about a guy who had RAM issues. He can't just simply disconnect his block and replace a DIMM because of the hard tubing. With my soft tubing, I can unbolt the CPU block, clamp off the hoses and clean the cooler without making a big mess or too much fuss

Hard lines might give my build the rigidity to feel confident enough to bring it to work and brag though







IM LOOKIN AT YOU, CASELABS CASE ON ORDER


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll tell you what. When I was removing the cards from the loop, I was so irritated. Hard tubing may look cool, but it's a pain in the "...". When I get the SMA8, I'm going to try and use very little of the hard tubing in the upper compartment.


One reason why I haven't done hard tube again. I'm still tossing the idea of using it along with traditional tube. But very sparingly tbh.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I only used acrylic in the main chamber and used soft in the peristalsis and a couple runs in the rear chamber


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll tell you what. When I was removing the cards from the loop, I was so irritated. Hard tubing may look cool, but it's a pain in the "...". When I get the SMA8, I'm going to try and use very little of the hard tubing in the upper compartment.


Thats why I am looking at sleeving EK ZMT tubing with my soon to be started S8 build. Hard looks so very nice: the idea of bronzed metal tube and blocks is... quite enticing. But, a little much for a 1st WC build.


----------



## X-Nine

Honestly, hard line is so much easier to get out than soft. IMHO. I've never liked soft tube fittings because they always seem to be cumbersome. I've put together a few hard line builds and as long as you keep in mind space for things like RAM and connectors, I personally think it's much easier. Sure, it can be tough to get the angles down, but that's what tools and patience are for.


----------



## DarthBaggins

A good heat gun helps a lot








and yeah patience on measuring makes a huge difference as well


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*


Glad to see CL calling out TT, I hope they do so forcefully: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/379036-vice-president-of-caselabs-calls-out-thermaltake-for-directly-copying-their-designs-computex-2015/

I mean, that is insane. There is imitation and then there is straight up counterfeit/infringement.

I wonder when the TT cases will hit the US market and how much they will cost. I'm guessing $500. The people who are already willing to pay that much more a case will probably be willing to pay 20-30% more for the superior build quality of CL, I'd guess. But they may have more accessories built in which can drive up the price when buying CLs. The other problem is lots of people may buy TT just not even knowing that CL exists.

I certainly hope innovation, hard work and risk-taking are rewarded and that CL gets the credit and revenue it's earned.


----------



## VSG

People are tearing them apart over social media, and I have to give props to Kevin for maintaining his cool more or less on his post. The time line he posted along with the evidence leaves little doubt but I will still talk to TT and get their story before I do anything outside of this thread.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> People are tearing them apart over social media, and I have to give props to Kevin for maintaining his cool more or less on his post. The time line he posted along with the evidence leaves little doubt but I will still talk to TT and get their story before I do anything outside of this thread.


Very well stated


----------



## Georgey123

Yes very well stated indeed. I saw the post on Facebook as well. Even I'm still pretty shocked. Has pricing been mentioned at all?


----------



## alltheGHz

just when i was about to get a Cl case....


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Yes very well stated indeed. I saw the post on Facebook as well. Even I'm still pretty shocked. Has pricing been mentioned at all?


On his facebook page the douche from TT said people would be very happy at the price, so maybe my guess of $500 was too high.

When someone asked what the difference between those cases and CL were, he wrote, "Me! (mic drop)".


----------



## Wolfsbora

So, let me get this straight, not only In Win but now TT is ripping off CL?? Wow. Well, the lack of quality will be the difference here. Obviously CL has done something right to get these other manufacturers blatantly ripping them off.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So, let me get this straight, not only In Win but now TT is ripping off CL?? Wow. Well, *the lack of quality will be the difference here.* Obviously CL has done something right to get these other manufacturers blatantly ripping them off.


Are these rip-offs screwed together like CL? Are they made of AL?

Haven't had enough time to closely check it out...


----------



## kitg90

TT are a disgrace! I would never buy a TT product.


----------



## Artah

Really hope CL has patents. I just lost all kinds of respect for TT.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And to think I used to have a bit of respect for them. Yeouch. As in thermaltake.


----------



## Mega Man

i agree but the face book is funny to read, my fav comment was on TTs facebook " they ( caselabs ) just made cause now they cant overcharge" ( not a copy and paste just off my head )

i wonder, does @Tt-Shannon @ThermalMike @bcoololz wanna step in? maybe apologize ? at least weigh in ?

i love that all people seem to be whining about is the price, and the "evil rich people" hahaha it used to be good to succeed and do well enough to earn a living and have enough for your hobbies, what happened to the world


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree but the face book is funny to read, my fav comment was on TTs facebook " they ( caselabs ) just made cause now they cant overcharge" ( not a copy and paste just off my head )
> 
> i wonder, does @Tt-Shannon @ThermalMike @bcoololz wanna step in? maybe apologize ? at least weigh in ?


Shannon had his chance and posted his "defence" on fb - clearly thinks he can get away with it and bluff his way out. I think because they didn't get sued over the Core X, and then the F51 that they are getting more ballsy in just how lazy they will be with their copying.

Remember what companies are like and vote with your wallets. Support those who take risk and innovate, don't support those who steal and copy. Spread the word - there are plenty of people who will see these cases who have never heard of CaseLabs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Really hope CL has patents. I just lost all kinds of respect for TT.


Even if you have patents it doesn't mean that David can take on Goliath and win. By the time you've payed the years of lawyers bills you are often dead.


----------



## Mega Man

i know but i have to point it out, they think we dont notice, well i do and i want them to know


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree but the face book is funny to read, my fav comment was on TTs facebook " they ( caselabs ) just made cause now they cant overcharge" ( not a copy and paste just off my head )
> 
> i wonder, does @Tt-Shannon @ThermalMike @bcoololz wanna step in? maybe apologize ? at least weigh in ?
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon had his chance and posted his "defence" on fb - clearly thinks he can get away with it and bluff his way out. I think because they didn't get sued over the Core X, and then the F51 that they are getting more ballsy in just how lazy they will be with their copying.
> 
> *Remember what companies are like and vote with your wallets*. Support those who take risk and innovate, don't support those who steal and copy. Spread the word - there are plenty of people who will see these cases who have never heard of CaseLabs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Really hope CL has patents. I just lost all kinds of respect for TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if you have patents it doesn't mean that David can take on Goliath and win. By the time you've payed the years of lawyers bills you are often dead.
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more . . . .

This last rip on Tt's part put them more than over the top on the Slimy Douche Scale. (aka SDS)

In light of same, I just cancelled my order for a Snow Edition X9, and will instead, save up a little longer and get yet another CL . . . probably an S8 with ped.

As for that fat weezley charming chap they have as a rep on the forums, . . . hope he gets all the loathing and derision karma he deserves . . . .

Darlene


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Couldn't agree more . . . .
> 
> This last rip on Tt's part put them more than over the top on the Slimy Douche Scale. (aka SDS)
> 
> In light of same, I just cancelled my order for a Snow Edition X9, and will instead, save up a little longer and get yet another CL . . . probably an S8 with ped.
> 
> As for that fat weezley charming chap they have as a rep on the forums, . . . hope he gets all the loathing and derision karma he deserves . . . .
> 
> Darlene


----------



## guitarhero23




----------



## Georgey123

Pretty happy Tom put the video up, needs to go out to the community. After seeing the Swiftech copy and the Fractal copy as well, I'm even more gobsmacked about this situation. For people who don't have the time to watch the video (thanks guitarhero







), there is a poll in the link abut the situation as well. I think the poll speaks for itself.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermaltake_designs_at_computex_2015_look_familiar/1


----------



## wermad

Oh dear, the xerox button went wild @ TT







. I expect their reps will hide for a few weeks before a reply









Got an order in, what processing time are you guys seeing from cl.net? Last time i ordered a psu bracket (black) and it took a bit longer then I was expecting.


----------



## Farih

Why is everyone so angry ?

True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.

Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?

Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.

Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.

For us custumors a win/win situation.

You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Pretty happy Tom put the video up, needs to go out to the community. After seeing the Swiftech copy and the Fractal copy as well, I'm even more gobsmacked about this situation. For people who don't have the time to watch the video (thanks guitarhero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), there is a poll in the link abut the situation as well. I think the poll speaks for itself.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermaltake_designs_at_computex_2015_look_familiar/1


This is why I really like Tom! I'm very glad he did this video.

I've always been a true supporter of CL and will always be. And those shameless companies like Tt have no place in this community if you want my personnal opinion.

Just to keep the copying thing in my line of products









Tt 45 degrees angled adapter


Old EK 45 degrees angled adapter


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why is everyone so angry ?
> 
> True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
> Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.
> 
> Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
> If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?
> 
> Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.
> 
> Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.
> 
> For us custumors a win/win situation.
> 
> You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....


And when the only companies left are those that copy, what will your options be then?

Yes there is inspiration - ideas that get taken and modified and twisted and turned. It's just the sheer audacity, scale of it and lazyness that bugs me. This isn't inspiration - they are so lazy that when they copy they don't not even change basic things - even the look of the case. It' like you photocopied your buddies homework and just crossed his name out and put yours underneath and thought you could get away with it. Here's the thing - they could have asked about licensing the design. They could have payed a royalty in order to do this legally. They don't need to be this kind of shade in order to survive and make money. Now their shadyness is fully revealed and I hope the world sees what they truly are and acts accordingly.

Yes there will always be some unheard of company usually in China making knockoffs - just look at the fashion industry. But this is a major international company fronting as more than that, and it makes major money off the work of others.

BTW my write up on this was up last night, but you know OCN rules can't link it yadda yadda


----------



## JourneymanMike

Thermal Take everyone else's design!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> TT are a disgrace! I would never buy a TT product.


Today I went to the Thermaltake site http://my.thermaltake.com/usa/ctGeneral.aspx
and basically said the same thing. They will never see any of my money again!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hmm I want a case labs but shipping makes the price really expensive, so for tt to do this is a bonus for the consumer around the world.

Plus it looks like a 900D


----------



## trento

U can add Corsair's Air 240 to the list of TT's copying. The V21 takes some of the 240's ideas. But anyway, the X series looks kinda different from CL's Mercury. Same goes for the V21.


----------



## JourneymanMike

I'm going to purchase a pedestal for my SM8

http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-merlin-sm8-st10/

For the front Flex Bay, I don't know which option would be better - Solid or Ventilated.

I'm going to put 2x 480's in the pedestal, I'd like to know which option would be the best for exhausting hot air...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm going to purchase a pedestal for my SM8
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-merlin-sm8-st10/
> 
> For the front Flex Bay, I don't know which option would be better - Solid or Ventilated.
> 
> I'm going to put 2x 480's in the pedestal, I'd like to know which option would be the best for exhausting hot air...


Assuming you're exhausting out the rear, I would think block the front. If you don't block the front, put an intake fan there. You don't want to exhaust hot air out the front of the pedestal to be sucked into your front flexbay rad


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> And when the only companies left are those that copy, what will your options be then?
> 
> Yes there is inspiration - ideas that get taken and modified and twisted and turned. It's just the sheer audacity, scale of it and lazyness that bugs me. This isn't inspiration - they are so lazy that when they copy they don't not even change basic things - even the look of the case. It' like you photocopied your buddies homework and just crossed his name out and put yours underneath and thought you could get away with it. Here's the thing - they could have asked about licensing the design. They could have payed a royalty in order to do this legally. They don't need to be this kind of shade in order to survive and make money. Now their shadyness is fully revealed and I hope the world sees what they truly are and acts accordingly.
> 
> Yes there will always be some unheard of company usually in China making knockoffs - just look at the fashion industry. But this is a major international company fronting as more than that, and it makes major money off the work of others.
> 
> BTW my write up on this was up last night, but you know OCN rules can't link it yadda yadda


But if nobody copied/reverse engineered wouldnt you then create monopoly positions ?

Maybe this will make Caselabs strive to be even more distenquised and come out with new and better stuff.
Maybe drive them in better offshore distribution to wich is a plus for me









Btw,
I am not so much about strict rules, you can link me anything....


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why is everyone so angry ?
> 
> True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
> Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.
> 
> Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
> If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?
> 
> Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.
> 
> Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.
> 
> For us custumors a win/win situation.
> 
> You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....


I don't care if this happens all the time.

It's a bit gobsmackering, frankly.

So you're in Europe, so you need an Int'l company to wreck U.S. national company's business to give you a product because you're too cheap to pony up for the real thing?

Well, _THAT'S_ not CL's problem either.

CaseLabs does good business because they don't cater to dime-a-dozen Marys looking for the next Chicken-o-the-Sea can to slap some parts in.

For us actual CL customers, it's actually a loser.

Thanks - T


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I don't care if this happens all the time.
> 
> It's a bit gobsmackering, frankly.
> 
> So you're in Europe, so you need an Int'l company to wreck U.S. national company's business to give you a product because you're too cheap to pony up for the real thing?
> 
> Well, _THAT'S_ not CL's problem either.
> 
> CaseLabs does good business because they don't cater to dime-a-dozen Marys looking for the next Chicken-o-the-Sea can to slap some parts in.
> 
> For us actual CL customers, it's actually a loser.
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> And when the only companies left are those that copy, what will your options be then?
> 
> Yes there is inspiration - ideas that get taken and modified and twisted and turned. It's just the sheer audacity, scale of it and lazyness that bugs me. This isn't inspiration - they are so lazy that when they copy they don't not even change basic things - even the look of the case. It' like you photocopied your buddies homework and just crossed his name out and put yours underneath and thought you could get away with it. Here's the thing - they could have asked about licensing the design. They could have payed a royalty in order to do this legally. They don't need to be this kind of shade in order to survive and make money. Now their shadyness is fully revealed and I hope the world sees what they truly are and acts accordingly.
> 
> Yes there will always be some unheard of company usually in China making knockoffs - just look at the fashion industry. But this is a major international company fronting as more than that, and it makes major money off the work of others.
> 
> BTW my write up on this was up last night, but you know OCN rules can't link it yadda yadda


Exactly,

Thermaltake isn't robin hood bringing gifts to the poor, they are showing bad integrity and not really doing anything for the community other than try to sponge some market share while doing NO work for it.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I don't care if this happens all the time.
> 
> It's a bit gobsmackering, frankly.
> 
> So you're in Europe, so you need an Int'l company to wreck U.S. national company's business to give you a product because you're too *cheap* to pony up for the real thing?
> 
> Well, _THAT'S_ not CL's problem either.
> 
> CaseLabs does good business because they don't cater to dime-a-dozen Marys looking for the next Chicken-o-the-Sea can to slap some parts in.
> 
> For us actual CL customers, it's actually a loser.
> 
> Thanks - T


*NO*. It's called priorities. Just because _YOU_ can afford a CL and i can't, doesn't mean im cheap.

I appreciate good quality and don't mind buying it, if I deemed it's worth it for me. I have no problem saving up and buying one. But a hefty shipping + duties + taxes from the importing country makes it much more expensive. More so almost half of what the original case.

Do i blame CL for that? ABSOLUTELY NOT. That's not their problem. But with those added cost, its a very important factor in purchasing a very expensive item.

I don't advocate Tt for ripping off other manufacturers design. I personally believe its a *douche* move and another reason for me not to spend my money on them.

But for someone that has a limited budget that still want a simliar design but an affordable price point - i dont blame them for getting one.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> *NO*. It's called priorities. Just because _YOU_ can afford a CL and i can't, doesn't mean im cheap.
> 
> I appreciate good quality and don't mind buying it, if I deemed it's worth it for me. I have no problem saving up and buying one. But a hefty shipping + duties + taxes from the importing country makes it much more expensive. More so almost half of what the original case.
> 
> Do i blame CL for that? ABSOLUTELY NOT. That's not their problem. But with those added cost, its a very important factor in purchasing a very expensive item.
> 
> I don't advocate Tt for ripping off other manufacturers design. I personally believe its a *douche* move and another reason for me not to spend my money on them.
> 
> But for someone that has a limited budget that still want a simliar design but an affordable price point - i dont blame them for getting one.


So Kia should make an exact copy of a Ferrari so I could afford one? No..


----------



## Gabrielzm

Personally I would never buy a product from TT. I think manufacturers (EK, Swiftech, Caselabs even Corsair) should sit and discuss a common action against this company one that would cripple them and put them out of the business for good. The copies of all products are so blatant that it would be beyond hope of any defense. For the TT representatives in house: shame on you.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Personally I would never buy a product from TT. I think manufacturers (EK, Swiftech, Caselabs even Corsair) should sit and discuss a common action against this company one that would cripple them and put them out of the business for good. The copies of all products are so blatant that it would be beyond hope of any defense. For the TT representatives in house: shame on you.


I've never had an item from TT. I thought their stuff was ugly...

Not that I would have bought anything from TT, but I do not support plagiarism ...









TT is taking a cheap shot at other computer component manufacturers!


----------



## doogk

So does it really take 5-6 weeks to get a case? I want to pull the trigger but my patience is so bad.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> So does it really take 5-6 weeks to get a case? I want to pull the trigger but my patience is so bad.


It is worth the patience. Once you have it in front of you, you will understand why.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> So does it really take 5-6 weeks to get a case? I want to pull the trigger but my patience is so bad.


I think times are getting back to normal which means 4 weeks. But yeah it will take around 4 weeks to get it. Patience is a virtue and when you actually get the case and work with it...you need to forget you order it. I forgot I order the x2m a month ago and it is almost shipping now...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I don't care if this happens all the time.
> 
> It's a bit gobsmackering, frankly.
> 
> So you're in Europe, so you need an Int'l company to wreck U.S. national company's business to give you a product because you're too cheap to pony up for the real thing?
> 
> Well, _THAT'S_ not CL's problem either.
> 
> CaseLabs does good business because they don't cater to dime-a-dozen Marys looking for the next Chicken-o-the-Sea can to slap some parts in.
> 
> For us actual CL customers, it's actually a loser.
> 
> Thanks - T


Sorry, it is CL 's problem because it is happening...

Do you pay 200+ dollars on top of a Aquatuning block because its from Germany ?
Dont see Aquatuning getting wrecked by US company's, infact they are doing great here and in US.

What does it matter ? Everyone can still buy a Caselabs if they want to and now people with less recources can maybe buy something similar.
CL custumors still get there money's worth because i think CL is alu cases and TT is just plain steel.

Many things get copied and reversed enginered nowadays and nobody care's
Do we all start caring now because its about an US company that gets copied ?
Do we care about the Rajintek Triton AIO ? a copy made much much cheaper.
You can probably make a huge list of things copied and reversed enginered wich nobody cared about.....

Maybe i just dont understand because i am "cheap"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> So does it really take 5-6 weeks to get a case? I want to pull the trigger but my patience is so bad.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It is worth the patience. Once you have it in front of you, you will understand why.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think times are getting back to normal which means 4 weeks. But yeah it will take around 4 weeks to get it. Patience is a virtue and when you actually get the case and work with it...you need to forget you order it. I forgot I order the x2m a month ago and it is almost shipping now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are they still busy? I placed an order for some accessories, wondering if they'll be out at the quoted time (2-3 business days). I placed an order for a psu bracket a couple of months ago and it took over a week to process it. Sent them a message, and I got a reply from their cs it would be shipping out asap. Saw a post on them being busy, ? I'm still missing bits for some other stuff so I'm in no extreme rush but I would like to at least get them shipped no more then a week. Its hard to mock up your build with missing brackets/mounts







.

My STH10 I bought last year did take a bit longer then quoted but after contacting cl.net, they were able to ship it the following day. I would recommend to hit them up if the quoted time has lapsed already.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Sorry, it is CL 's problem because it is happening...
> 
> Do you pay 200+ dollars on top of a Aquatuning block because its from Germany ?
> Dont see Aquatuning getting wrecked by US company's, infact they are doing great here and in US.
> 
> What does it matter ? Everyone can still buy a Caselabs if they want to and now people with less recources can maybe buy something similar.
> CL custumors still get there money's worth because i think CL is alu cases and TT is just plain steel.
> 
> Many things get copied and reversed enginered nowadays and nobody care's
> Do we all start caring now because its about an US company that gets copied ?
> Do we care about the Rajintek Triton AIO ? a copy made much much cheaper.
> You can probably make a huge list of things copied and reversed enginered wich nobody cared about.....
> 
> Maybe i just dont understand because i am "cheap"


Soyou are saying its Case Labs fault that EU taxes and import duties are high?

Seriously?


----------



## Anateus

Living in Poland, its extremely expensive to get CL case here. 1 USD = 3.70 PLN at the moment, and it used to be only 3.20. On top of that we have high price for the case, duty tax + VAT (over 40% price increase when importing to Poland). So its like... 600$ case going to cost me nearly 1000$.
But guess why? Im saving every grosz (penny







) I can to buy a case from Caselabs after summer. Yes, it is expensive, but those are cases of my dreams.
Im pretty sure my jaw will drop below the floor level after assembling it. And the case will last me a lifetime.
Im not going to cheap on some crap Thermaltake produces after stealing it without a word.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Soyou are saying its Case Labs fault that EU taxes and import duties are high?
> 
> Seriously?


I didnt say that, i said that i dont like to pay those extra's and if i could get something similar alot cheaper why shouldnt i be happy with that.

I am not attacking CL, just saying stuff like this happens all the time.

Edit:
Also dont forget TT is going to use steel i think, not Alu.
So with CL custumors still get something extra, something more "special" (there money's worth)


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Also dont forget TT is going to use steel i think, not Alu.


Seeing how 900D weights nearly 25kg I can only imagine how heavy will those cases be...


----------



## Simons

If Apple can sue Samsung over having a rectangle with rounded corners, Caselabs should EASILY be able to sue Thermaltake for directly copy pasting. I honestly thought when looking at it, first glance that it was a Caselabs one, that Thermaltake just displayed.


----------



## SteezyTN

Anywho, what do you guys use to drill the holes for pass through fittings (such as the midplate of the SMA8)?

Also, with the bottom cut-out of the SMA8, What's the point of that? Should I just order the solid?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anywho, what do you guys use to drill the holes for pass through fittings (such as the midplate of the SMA8)?
> 
> Also, with the bottom cut-out of the SMA8, What's the point of that? Should I just order the solid?


Inwin Bit

TCO

Solid Plate


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Sorry, it is CL 's problem because it is happening...
> 
> Do you pay 200+ dollars on top of a Aquatuning block because its from Germany ?
> Dont see Aquatuning getting wrecked by US company's, infact they are doing great here and in US.
> 
> What does it matter ? Everyone can still buy a Caselabs if they want to and now people with less recources can maybe buy something similar.
> CL custumors still get there money's worth because i think CL is alu cases and TT is just plain steel.
> 
> Many things get copied and reversed enginered nowadays and nobody care's
> Do we all start caring now because its about an US company that gets copied ?
> Do we care about the Rajintek Triton AIO ? a copy made much much cheaper.
> You can probably make a huge list of things copied and reversed enginered wich nobody cared about.....
> 
> *Maybe i just dont understand because i am "cheap*"


From my point of view, it has nothing to do with being cheap,

It is about Plagiarism, I compare this to the music industry... When Led Zeppelin came out with their first album they took songs (nearly all of them) from the Black Blues artist's and put Page/Plant in the credits for writing the songs. They got sued and lost!

CaseLabs should get the same from companies who steal their designs! TT puts their name on CaseLabs work! That's Plagiarism!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Inwin Bit
> 
> TCO
> 
> Solid Plate


Thanks TCO. I may be picking up an SMA8 sooner than I though (well, at least before December)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> From my point of view, it has nothing to do with being cheap,
> 
> It is about Plagiarism, I compare this to the music industry... When Led Zeppelin came out with their first album they took songs (nearly all of them) from the Black Blues artist's and put Page/Plant in the credits for writing the songs. They got sued and lost!
> 
> CaseLabs should get the same from companies who steal their designs! TT puts their name on CaseLabs work! That's Plagiarism!


I couldn't agree more! And as much as I love Zep, they stole a crap ton of music from African American artists. Plagiarism is a serious offense. Stealing someone else's intellectual property during a time of capitalism is a crime.


----------



## BURGER4life

I will eventually purchase a S8S at the end of the month. Do thick rads fit in the 120.3 side mount? Is there enough space for a 60mm thick rad with fans in p/p?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks TCO. I may be picking up an SMA8 sooner than I though (well, at least before December)


I know you will.

TCO


----------



## NKrader

All you guys on the thermaltake side, you do realize that the case they are creating while looking like a caselabs will still be a much crappier case in every single way? Here in the real world you get what you pay for, and you are an idiot if you think when you pay >200$ less your going to get even remotely the same quality case, just go buy a corsair case and stop trying to be a poser.

This is like those kids that buy 5 stripe "Adidas" and think they are cool because they paid less, nope you are just a tool


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Are they still busy? I placed an order for some accessories, wondering if they'll be out at the quoted time (2-3 business days). I placed an order for a psu bracket a couple of months ago and it took over a week to process it. Sent them a message, and I got a reply from their cs it would be shipping out asap. Saw a post on them being busy, ? I'm still missing bits for some other stuff so I'm in no extreme rush but I would like to at least get them shipped no more then a week. Its hard to mock up your build with missing brackets/mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My STH10 I bought last year did take a bit longer then quoted but after contacting cl.net, they were able to ship it the following day. I would recommend to hit them up if the quoted time has lapsed already.


I ordered some flex-bay items a couple weeks ago and got them in just a matter of days.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anywho, what do you guys use to drill the holes for pass through fittings (such as the midplate of the SMA8)?
> 
> Also, with the bottom cut-out of the SMA8, What's the point of that? Should I just order the solid?


drill step works great w/ the aluminum. The thickness is just right for a ~1/4 per step. I bought a cheap set at harborfreight for ~$10. I would recommend a punch (inexpensive tool) to get your pilot hole started. Then use a step bit. Mark the stopping point you want w/ some tape or use a marker (washable). I may do some holes for my case but I've worn down my drill steps going at a 2"-hitch bike rack refurb.


----------



## GhostHitWall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why is everyone so angry ?
> 
> True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
> Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.
> 
> Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
> If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?
> 
> Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.
> 
> Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.
> 
> For us custumors a win/win situation.
> 
> You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....


*Please, this is not a personal preference against budget issue.*

I definitely understand your point of view but that doesn't change *the fact violating copyright/patent laws is an illegal act* in Taiwan where TT is based, and US where Caselab is based, and EU where you are located.

Speaking of Caselab, they have the legal title of its design. They want to sell it at skyhigh price, they absolutely can, they don't want to make a cut down version? It's their choice, not to mention Caselab didn't sell their case at a ridiculous price... think of the custom work they do and material they use. It is by all means not cheap or budget friendly, I can at least give you that since shipping is expensive.

Have you ever thought of why there isn't any company making a Lamborghini appearance car with much lower price? It is freaking expensive on shipping/middleman dealer/tax etc. It's just on a larger scale.

Design and ideas matters, they worth a lot because they are intelligent property. You can't steal someone's property and say because by doing this more people will be benefited.

It is so not a Win-win situation, it will just turn the market to a copying war, where to draw the line is vague but do you really think when all these companies stop hiring designers, consumers will be happy?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostHitWall*
> 
> *Please, this is not a personal preference against budget issue.*
> 
> I definitely understand your point of view but that doesn't change *the fact violating copyright/patent laws is an illegal act* in Taiwan where TT is based, and US where Caselab is based, and EU where you are located.
> 
> Speaking of Caselab, they have the legal title of its design. They want to sell it at skyhigh price, they absolutely can, they don't want to make a cut down version? It's their choice, not to mention Caselab didn't sell their case at a ridiculous price... think of the custom work they do and material they use. It is by all means not cheap or budget friendly, I can at least give you that since shipping is expensive.
> 
> Have you ever thought of why there isn't any company making a Lamborghini appearance car with much lower price? It is freaking expensive on shipping/middleman dealer/tax etc. It's just on a larger scale.
> 
> Design and ideas matters, they worth a lot because they are intelligent property. You can't steal someone's property and say because by doing this more people will be benefited.
> 
> It is so not a Win-win situation, it will just turn the market to a copying war, where to draw the line is vague but do you really think when all these companies stop hiring designers, consumers will be happy?


Exactly this. +rep.

A funny story went on this week. I live in Brazil and we used to have 5 or 6 very good locksmith companies here. Forgot my house keys and my wife too. Ergo we were lock out of our home since the last person which left the home was our babysitter which would only be back next day...My 3 years old daughter was getting home from school. Called a locksmith to open the door and replace the center piece. We were talking while he was doing his job because I choose a brand (the same which was in my door) which is 3x more expensive that any other brand. Then I said, should I get then company A, B and C (those that I knew from past were good too). He said, well you can if you want and will save you about US$ 30 but it will break within 1 year because none of those companies do quality locks anymore. The only one left in Brazil is the one you already asked me to put in here... At some point in the past cheap stuff came from China and all those other companies decided to go that route too (in their minds) in order to compete at a cheaper price.

So, if all would go the copy route what would be left for us consumers in the end? You bet I will support caselabs, aquacomputer, Ek and other small companies that do quality stuff. Simply beacuse I value quality things and ordering cheap garbage will cost more in the end (both in money, patience and satisfaction) since I will have to replace the junk after a while with other junk....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why is everyone so angry ?
> 
> True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
> Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.
> 
> Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
> If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?
> 
> Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.
> 
> Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.
> 
> For us custumors a win/win situation.
> 
> You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> And when the only companies left are those that copy, what will your options be then?
> 
> Yes there is inspiration - ideas that get taken and modified and twisted and turned. It's just the sheer audacity, scale of it and lazyness that bugs me. This isn't inspiration - they are so lazy that when they copy they don't not even change basic things - even the look of the case. It' like you photocopied your buddies homework and just crossed his name out and put yours underneath and thought you could get away with it. Here's the thing - they could have asked about licensing the design. They could have payed a royalty in order to do this legally. They don't need to be this kind of shade in order to survive and make money. Now their shadyness is fully revealed and I hope the world sees what they truly are and acts accordingly.
> 
> Yes there will always be some unheard of company usually in China making knockoffs - just look at the fashion industry. But this is a major international company fronting as more than that, and it makes major money off the work of others.
> 
> BTW my write up on this was up last night, but you know OCN rules can't link it yadda yadda
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Soyou are saying its Case Labs fault that EU taxes and import duties are high?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say that, i said that i dont like to pay those extra's and if i could get something similar alot cheaper why shouldnt i be happy with that.
> 
> I am not attacking CL, just saying stuff like this happens all the time.
> 
> Edit:
> Also dont forget TT is going to use steel i think, not Alu.
> So with CL custumors still get something extra, something more "special" (there money's worth)
Click to expand...

your missing it, it isnt about al or steel, it isnt about taking stuff ( ill call them general items, ) IE modular design or small things, IE implementing a headphone stand,

all of that is fine, but taking a CL redoing it in steel and putting a TT logo on it, that is what we are fighting over. it is pathetic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> So does it really take 5-6 weeks to get a case? I want to pull the trigger but my patience is so bad.


it can be, but worth it !~

edit

i didnt know about the ek look alike, i know that gpu blocks can only look so different -i am ok with that, but so far in watercooling we have a small handful of companies that at least try to be different, look different, ect even alphacool although i think this gen they went way way way in the wrong direction, as least they make their own stuff,

but that sli bridge....... sad,

after the oc3d article ( which they incorrectly call a th10 when it is a mix between a tx and th imo ) i have to say i am sad and normally i would love another watercooling company, the more competition the better, but i want competition not carbon copies.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Some members in these forums paid international shipping and import tax. CaseLabs has worked out a discount with Fed-X for international shipping. Has CaseLabs gone to bat for international consumers, yes they have and thank you Caselabs for the savings. Frankly I am fed up with reading about shipping cost and import tax. Reminds me of a dog setting on a nail on the front porch howling because it hurts and sets there and howls. Does not matter if your pockets are deep or not. Set a goal, a date to purchase, eat beans, get a second, third or fourth job, read the build logs daily, stay focused on the dream and stay positive, save the pennies called delayed gratification and it is a great feeling when the goal is accomplished.

Ask your self if you would purchase a product from a thief? That is exactly what TT did they stole the product. Try to justify it any way you want but it is stolen property period or any other product or company that makes copies. It is stolen property. You can take a pig and dress a pig up any way you want it is still a pig.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Some members in these forums paid international shipping and import tax. CaseLabs has worked out a discount with Fed-X for international shipping. Has CaseLabs gone to bat for international consumers, yes they have and thank you Caselabs for the savings. Frankly I am fed up with reading about shipping cost and import tax. Reminds me of a dog setting on a nail on the front porch howling because it hurts and sets there and howls. Does not matter if your pockets are deep or not. Set a goal, a date to purchase, eat beans, get a second, third or fourth job, read the build logs daily, stay focused on the dream and stay positive, save the pennies called delayed gratification and it is a great feeling when the goal is accomplished.
> 
> Ask your self if you would purchase a product from a thief? That is exactly what TT did they stole the product. Try to justify it any way you want but it is stolen property period or any other product or company that makes copies. It is stolen property. *You can take a pig and dress a pig up any way you want it is still a pig*.


Well, you're mostly right . . . .

But if you put lipstick on it, it can also be your girlfriend . . .

D.


----------



## Mega Man

derete please


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why is everyone so angry ?
> 
> True TT should have givin credits to Caselabs but it isnt like stuff like this never happens.
> Things get stolen and reversed enginered all the time and people never really complain.
> 
> Its freakishly expensive to get a Caselabs case here in EU.
> If i can get a similar like case for a few hundred euro cheaper then why is it a bad thing ?
> 
> Bad for Caselabs maybe but for me ? No.
> 
> Maybe this will drive Caselabs to a better and cheaper global distubution.
> 
> For us custumors a win/win situation.
> 
> You may all disagree but this is my point of view sorry.....


You point of view of what is good for me instead of wanting a company to do right and make a product is the reason Europe is so unfriendly to business and most goverments subsidize industry so it can compete!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hmm I want a case labs but shipping makes the price really expensive, so for tt to do this is a bonus for the consumer around the world.
> 
> Plus it looks like a 900D


It is not good for consumers as it causes some things to be more more expensives and this case may look goid but they will overcharge for a item of lesser quailty!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> But if nobody copied/reverse engineered wouldnt you then create monopoly positions ?
> 
> Maybe this will make Caselabs strive to be even more distenquised and come out with new and better stuff.
> Maybe drive them in better offshore distribution to wich is a plus for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw,
> I am not so much about strict rules, you can link me anything....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, I don't quite get the parts about shipping being expensive - I could have three s8 tech benches shipped to me... For $90ish USD. This being compared to the r1 ultimate a forum member shipped to me a few months ago in a noticeably smaller and lighter box but it was almost a $45 USD cost to ship.

I'm quite happy for the renegotiated shipping rates, and doubly so it's FedEx (because the local guys here are awesome, and I can call into their 1-800 line to pay taxes over the phone before the package gets to me!)


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Some members in these forums paid international shipping and import tax. CaseLabs has worked out a discount with Fed-X for international shipping. Has CaseLabs gone to bat for international consumers, yes they have and thank you Caselabs for the savings. Frankly I am fed up with reading about shipping cost and import tax. Reminds me of a dog setting on a nail on the front porch howling because it hurts and sets there and howls. Does not matter if your pockets are deep or not. Set a goal, a date to purchase, eat beans, get a second, third or fourth job, read the build logs daily, stay focused on the dream and stay positive, save the pennies called delayed gratification and it is a great feeling when the goal is accomplished.
> 
> Ask your self if you would purchase a product from a thief? That is exactly what TT did they stole the product. Try to justify it any way you want but it is stolen property period or any other product or company that makes copies. It is stolen property. You can take a pig and dress a pig up any way you want it is still a pig.


Yep, I make very little money and it took me about 8-9 months to save for my first caselabs case, if it's important to you you can make it happen.
Or you can be lazy and have poor integrity and buy stolen or knockoff products.


----------



## alltheGHz

#sueTT


----------



## VSG

Swiftech is working with them for the blocks and the QDs, so that's not an issue.

I don't really know how to express my personal thoughts so perhaps I should ask you all to excuse me for this potentially incoherent thought piece put to text. As some of you know I recently started a small blog/website to review stuff that interested me, and a lot of companies have been great in supporting it. Thermaltake has been one of them, with their Riing 12 LED fans being the products they had sent. In fact, it was Shannon himself who had sent those my way and was very genuinely interested in my findings. I even asked him about the similarities in the fan design and packaging to the Corsair SP120 and the Antec True Quiet/UFO models. I knew already that all 3 (and more out there) are based off the same Hong Sheng fan (as with cases, there are 3-4 companies that make all the fans for everyone who isn't a cooling only brand like Blacknoise, Noctua etc) and he was very open about it. The packaging was an unfortunate accident (confirmed via TT competitors also) but a result of a decision made by the manufacturing company. There were also a lot of small changes in the 3 products to where I was satisfied enough to let it slide.

While this was going on, I was having fun at TT's expense about their waterblocks for the Asus 9x0 Strix cards and the passive VRM cooling. This was also when I noticed all the similarities between all the various watercooling products and started contacting the various companies to see if they were working with TT. Swiftech were the only ones to confirm they were indeed working with TT and hence the W2 CPU block based off the Apogee XL and the quick disconnects. The rest either did not respond back or did so with wording I can't repeat on a public forum. You can see examples of these comparisons on ER, OC3D, Dazmode and more. Not everything in the media about this is factually correct, and some did not bother doing much research. The end result of these accusations has been a ~80-20 split of the public in favor of Caselabs across the various forums and online channels I frequent and won't change anything.

Thermaltake has no legal obligation to do anything sadly, and judging from everything I have seen they don't mean to do anything about this but go along with their plans. Even if the audience buying this has been reduced by half, they will still be happy as such things will cool down with time. This is what irks me- people will naturally still buy it if priced well, but please don't act about like they did nothing wrong. If they really did nothing wrong, they should invite 3rd party independent media personnel to review their cases, preferably with Caselabs having sent one of their cases to go with it. Ditto with Fractal and whoever have a beef. There will be changes, there will be similarities. The findings then go to the involved parties and they get to make a public statement accordingly. We all know this is not going to happen unless someone buys the cases separately and is invested enough. We also know, from the TT Core X Owner's Club here, that the owners of the cases are not exactly pleased with the post-purchase support. This echoes my own personal experiences over the years also- little as they may be.

This is where Caselabs has won me for life. I made a post here about how the triple 180mm radiator mounts were a pain to use with the pedestal of my Magnum TX10-D case. I sent an email to Jim and KC asking if I can cut the edges of the pedestal top and bottom pieces without affecting case strength, and if they had any suggestions otherwise that I was overlooking. What you guys don't know is that KC and the rest of CaseLabs are working on making two custom pieces so these rad mounts will work as intended. They also took the accessory off the website so others don't have the same issue. You could argue that this was just righting their own wrong but I have been way too jaded by this industry already and know how sparse even something like that is. This is why I am on Caselabs' side now till proven otherwise. Thermaltake have had the opportunity to do otherwise but so far their response has not been enough. If anything, that had irked people even more. Hopefully they spend more time on the cases themselves than figuring out how to sell these as different versions.. hopefully!


----------



## JourneymanMike

@geggeg You're right on with way CaseLabs will work with us CL customers! No other company, except maybe Swiftech, will work out problems with us/ Take suggestions, and be here on OCN to give us CL people support on our issues. They even watch our builds and help or give us praise...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Don't forget the fact they'll constant reply to the same questions that tend to get asked 3-5 times a week... In the exact same professional manner they always have... Not to mention the fact they don't seem to have a problem with people going on and on about how they'd love to get a case but keep spending their money elsewhere... I still plan on getting those various cases! ....Just too much else going on atm, but man do I ever want one.

EDIT: So much so that I've been seriously contemplating the idea of a second job so such can be afforded ^_^;;;;


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well, you're mostly right . . . .
> 
> But if you put lipstick on it, it can also be your girlfriend . . .
> 
> D.


That is a Hoot.







have night mares the rest of my life "pigs with lip stick".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't forget the fact they'll constant reply to the same questions that tend to get asked 3-5 times a week... In the exact same professional manner they always have... Not to mention the fact they don't seem to have a problem with people going on and on about how they'd love to get a case but keep spending their money elsewhere... I still plan on getting those various cases! ....Just too much else going on atm, but man do I ever want one.
> 
> One of the differences between a want to be company and a company that is top shelf not only produce a high quality product backs up the product with excellent services.
> 
> EDIT: So much so that I've been seriously contemplating the idea of a second job so such can be afforded ^_^;;;;










Hope for you that day comes to you sooner than expected.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @geggeg You're right on with way CaseLabs will work with us CL customers! No other company, except maybe Swiftech, will work out problems with us/ Take suggestions, and be here on OCN to give us CL people support on our issues. They even watch our builds and help or give us praise...


i would like to throw CM in as well, they have done a very good job !~


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> So Kia should make an exact copy of a Ferrari so I could afford one? No..


Sure, im not stopping them. Would i buy one? Nope. Would i think of Kia less as a manufacturer? *Absolutely*.

Anyways, finally add me to the owners list. This thing is an absolute joy to put together. Even better when you got extra parts along with it


----------



## IT Diva

To get back to the more usual CL thread sort of discussion, . . . .

Having cancelled my X9 snow edition order when all this mess came out, I'm now at a loss for what to replace it with . . .

Was looking at the S8, since I want a horizontal motherboard build this time, but it's limited to 360 sized rads, even a ped just allows more 360's . . .

I was looking at taking the 840 copper fin AMS rads from the Stretch build, and making them back to 420's, which would look really sweet in a white stretched cube case.

I'm temped to do a stretch S8 build with enough length for the 420s in front of the PSU's along the sides and window-ettes in front of the 420's on the top.

Does anyone have any alternative ideas, thought, or suggestions . . .

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> To get back to the more usual CL thread sort of discussion, . . . .
> 
> Having cancelled my X9 snow edition order when all this mess came out, I'm now at a loss for what to replace it with . . .
> 
> Was looking at the S8, since I want a horizontal motherboard build this time, but it's limited to 360 sized rads, even a ped just allows more 360's . . .
> 
> I was looking at taking the 840 copper fin AMS rads from the Stretch build, and making them back to 420's, which would look really sweet in a white stretched cube case.
> 
> I'm temped to do a stretch S8 build with enough length for the 420s in front of the PSU's along the sides and window-ettes in front of the 420's on the top.
> 
> Does anyone have any alternative ideas, thought, or suggestions . . .
> 
> Darlene


I've got an Idea for You and I Diva







And a cup of Coffee is just the beginning. The SM8 Stretched would be wicked.

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for you that day comes to you sooner than expected.


Looks like six new monitors (upgrading myself and hubby to triple monitors, and mine will probably be gsync surround so even costlier than his due to him only needing one gsync monitor) as well as a replacement for the couch, then a new rig for the hubby (his rig is acting up, and we're hoping it's just memory, not motherboard as well) are a higher priority at this time, but then after all that it's definitely CaseLabs time!! ....Especially since I'm looking at three S8 Test Benches for benching with (yeah sure, the cutting board tricks work, but aren't anywhere near as sexy), SMA8 for my personal rig, X2M potentially for the djing rig, M8A for the HTPC, and then the STH10 for the hubby's rig.

...I love how my CaseLabs wishlist is almost as expensive as the gear I'll be picking up for the benching rig! (Actually, it might be a tad cheaper, depending on what route I go with a few other things).

I'll get there eventually, it's just like I said - other things wind up taking a higher priority, but the cases are definitely on the list.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> To get back to the more usual CL thread sort of discussion, . . . .
> 
> Having cancelled my X9 snow edition order when all this mess came out, I'm now at a loss for what to replace it with . . .
> 
> Was looking at the S8, since I want a horizontal motherboard build this time, but it's limited to 360 sized rads, even a ped just allows more 360's . . .
> 
> I was looking at taking the 840 copper fin AMS rads from the Stretch build, and making them back to 420's, which would look really sweet in a white stretched cube case.
> 
> I'm temped to do a stretch S8 build with enough length for the 420s in front of the PSU's along the sides and window-ettes in front of the 420's on the top.
> 
> Does anyone have any alternative ideas, thought, or suggestions . . .
> 
> Darlene


Want me to see if there are some Bitspower 600mm rads left? If you have noticed their current rads are a bit Black and Icy but their older ones were never really released.. No stealing here, it's an OEM deal.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> To get back to the more usual CL thread sort of discussion, . . . .
> 
> Having cancelled my X9 snow edition order when all this mess came out, I'm now at a loss for what to replace it with . . .
> 
> Was looking at the S8, since I want a horizontal motherboard build this time, but it's limited to 360 sized rads, even a ped just allows more 360's . . .
> 
> I was looking at taking the 840 copper fin AMS rads from the Stretch build, and making them back to 420's, which would look really sweet in a white stretched cube case.
> 
> I'm temped to do a stretch S8 build with enough length for the 420s in front of the PSU's along the sides and window-ettes in front of the 420's on the top.
> 
> Does anyone have any alternative ideas, thought, or suggestions . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to see if there are some Bitspower 600mm rads left? If you have noticed their current rads are a bit Black and Icy but their older ones were never really released.. No stealing here, it's an OEM deal.
Click to expand...

Have you had a chance to test the new EK rads? Wondering if you come to the same conclusions that XtremeRigs did?

His review started that they perform even better than the XTX rads, which, happen to be some of my personal favorite.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Have you had a chance to test the new EK rads? Wondering if you come to the same conclusions that XtremeRigs did?
> 
> His review started that they perform even better than the XTX rads, which, happen to be some of my personal favorite.


Ironically the TT issue has been keeping me from putting that review up, what with all the gossip and communications with people going on.

My results are similar, but not identical. Note that I am using eLoops and EK weren't kidding when they said these were optimized for Vardar fans. There is a huge pressure drop across the radiator core, and it ends up being a better Alphacool Monsta with the eLoops (which themselves are pretty good radiator fans too, but not GT/Vardar level) in push only. I will try to get it published by tomorrow if possible but it is no XTX replacement- definitely in its stride with good fans in push-pull, but not a low fan speed single fan optimized version.

One thing weird was F_F's sample had the screw holes not hitting any of the tube channels while it does in mine. Need to get that and a few other details sorted out too.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> To get back to the more usual CL thread sort of discussion, . . . .
> 
> Having cancelled my X9 snow edition order when all this mess came out, I'm now at a loss for what to replace it with . . .
> 
> Was looking at the S8, since I want a horizontal motherboard build this time, but it's limited to 360 sized rads, even a ped just allows more 360's . . .
> 
> I was looking at taking the 840 copper fin AMS rads from the Stretch build, and making them back to 420's, which would look really sweet in a white stretched cube case.
> 
> I'm temped to do a stretch S8 build with enough length for the 420s in front of the PSU's along the sides and window-ettes in front of the 420's on the top.
> 
> Does anyone have any alternative ideas, thought, or suggestions . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to see if there are some Bitspower 600mm rads left? If you have noticed their current rads are a bit Black and Icy but their older ones were never really released.. No stealing here, it's an OEM deal.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, but I have the AMS rads, and the copper fins and stainless steel sides look soooo sweet with a white case and white led fans.

A 420 and a big PSU is about 28" long without cramping the cable area, so an overall of 30" to 32" would leave enough space in front of the top rads for about a 10" to 12" window in front of each rad, and of course the window on the left side of the front panel.

D.


----------



## VSG

AMS rads are modular also


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> AMS rads are modular also


That's how I'll get them back to the 420 lengths they started out as from the 840 length they are now, or am I missing your thought train?

Darlene


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I have the AMS rads, and the copper fins and stainless steel sides look soooo sweet with a white case and white led fans.
> 
> A 420 and a big PSU is about 28" long without cramping the cable area, so an overall of 30" to 32" would leave enough space in front of the top rads for about a 10" to 12" window in front of each rad, and of course the window on the left side of the front panel.
> 
> D.


32" is almost doubling the length of the case







I know the style you like (I remember the Chopper pic!) but at that point, you either have to mod 2 cases together or do a lot of custom panels; by the time that happens how much of a S8 do you really need? You might need to raise up the MB tray to get enough height for the AMS rads to fit in the sides, so custom top/bottom rear panel/covers - you'll just need the front panel, MB tray and not much else!

Personally if you go that far I'd like to see the rads go front-to-back down the sides (too bad they aren't 560's); maybe if there is enough space you could mod the PSU to sit vertically in the middle of the rear panel? Then the rads could go down both sides equally - maye just stretch it long enough for the whole 840 setup


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I have the AMS rads, and the copper fins and stainless steel sides look soooo sweet with a white case and white led fans.
> 
> A 420 and a big PSU is about 28" long without cramping the cable area, so an overall of 30" to 32" would leave enough space in front of the top rads for about a 10" to 12" window in front of each rad, and of course the window on the left side of the front panel.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> 32" is almost doubling the length of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the style you like (I remember the Chopper pic!) but at that point, you either have to mod 2 cases together or do a lot of custom panels; by the time that happens how much of a S8 do you really need? You might need to raise up the MB tray to get enough height for the AMS rads to fit in the sides, so custom top/bottom rear panel/covers - you'll just need the front panel, MB tray and not much else!
> 
> Personally if you go that far I'd like to see the rads go front-to-back down the sides (too bad they aren't 560's); maybe if there is enough space you could mod the PSU to sit vertically in the middle of the rear panel? Then the rads could go down both sides equally - maye just stretch it long enough for the whole 840 setup
Click to expand...

30" is about 4" more than my TH10As,and about the same more than the X9, so it's not really all that long overall. As far as fitting an 840 or even a 560 . . .

I really don't have room for anything that long anymore. . . the whole idea of the cube case is to be able to run a rad down each side from the front to just in front of the PSUs, and have a rad on each side of the top that runs front to back, but shifted to the rear, so there's room for a window in front of each one.

The PSU's would stay as normal, and the AMS rads are fine with just one set of fans to maintain clearance above the GPUs.

D..

It would definitely be grafting two S8s together to get the desired length . . . .


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That's how I'll get them back to the 420 lengths they started out as from the 840 length they are now, or am I missing your thought train?
> 
> Darlene


I was thinking about 120*6 rads, but if you already have an 840 then yeah it makes little sense to start from scratch. Does the S8 fit 140mm size rads?


----------



## Mega Man

imo diva i think you need to get a cube case ( m8/10/th10 ) and mod it ( with your skills would be epic ) !~ to a horizontal case !~

in other news
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Slightly off topic
> 
> super excited, the "new" megaman if you will is avail for preorder, ( ill let you do some googling as to why if it interests you ) - i am super excited !~
> 
> see Mighty No. 9
> 
> http://www.mightyno9.com/


----------



## Archea47

Can I fit two 360x60s in the top of an S8 and fit a 240x60 in the front vent? If not, a 240x30?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That's how I'll get them back to the 420 lengths they started out as from the 840 length they are now, or am I missing your thought train?
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about 120*6 rads, but if you already have an 840 then yeah it makes little sense to start from scratch. Does the S8 fit 140mm size rads?
Click to expand...

The AMS rads are unique in that the core width is the same for 120 sizes or 140 sizes, the sides where they fold over to be the fan mounts reach in farther on the 120 sizes than the 140 sizes, and of course the core lengths are different.

The rads are right at 6" wide, so 2 would fit side by side on the top.

I'd need to have someone with an S8 measure the distance from the underside of the mobo tray to the bottom to see if a rad would fit down the side and fit under the first few inches tray at the rear.

Darlene


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Sure, im not stopping them. Would i buy one? Nope. Would i think of Kia less as a manufacturer? *Absolutely*.
> 
> Anyways, finally add me to the owners list. This thing is an absolute joy to put together. Even better when you got extra parts along with it


Where did you get the LED's from?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Can I fit two 360x60s in the top of an S8 and fit a 240x60 in the front vent? If not, a 240x30?


By front vent you're talking about the Flex-Bay or the fix 240 on the left side?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> By front vent you're talking about the Flex-Bay or the fix 240 on the left side?


The 240 on the left please


----------



## Anateus

I was thinking about getting SMA8. One thing I want for sure is 560rad in bottom area (120mm rads dont cover it so nicely, so its just my OCD).
Any recommendations on best performance/noise ratio 140mm fans (best if black, red is acceptable)?
I was thinking about doing push/pull, with 140mm fans pushing and 2150 GTs pulling.
Hence second question - are there any "adapter shrouds" that would allow me to install 120mm GT's on the other side of that radiator?
Or should I skip it and just do both side 140mm push/pull?
Thanks


----------



## Wiz766

This was supposed to have my Titan X and X99 in it but after getting a DOA 5820k I decided to wait before transfering anything. This build is now in its final form (minus SSDs). Wanted it to look like a mini S8 test bench. Appears I lost all my single slot covers. Now I just need that X2M to show up so I can get my water cooled TX and X99 in it.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Where did you get the LED's from?


According to the previous owner, its from PPC - Logisys RGB light. Not sure about the model #.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Kevin_CL Or @XNine What can someone use to get scratches out of the Acrylic "glass" yall use on the SMA8? Anything?
> 
> TCO


@TheCautiousOne - I have used PlastX with excellent results for light scratches. Just use light pressure and a lot of elbow grease







....

Edit: Just saw that CL already followed up with your post...Either way hope the pic helps!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne - I have used PlastX with excellent results for light scratches. Just use light pressure and a lot of elbow grease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You Rang Sir?

I have some of that on the Dinning room table. If the Scratches continue to mulitply I will use this. Microfiber cloth? What are you applying it with? I am having to wipe the Acrylic with Microfiber to not scratch it as well.

TCO

Not sure If I could even capture the scratch in my pics. It' so light. But I know its there.


----------



## skruffs01

Yes, I am using a microfiber cloth and light pressure. Works great! I had also the same OCD, small scratches that could barely be seen, and I spent 2hr's trying to get rid of them


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This was supposed to have my Titan X and X99 in it but after getting a DOA 5820k I decided to wait before transfering anything. This build is now in its final form (minus SSDs). Wanted it to look like a mini S8 test bench. Appears I lost all my single slot covers. Now I just need that X2M to show up so I can get my water cooled TX and X99 in it.


That 690 tho :0 Looks great, I absolutely LOVE SFF gaming rigs, I'm still deciding if I want to keep my ASUS x99 deluxe and so with a s8s or sell it and buy the new ASUS x99 MATX board and go with a s5...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> That 690 tho :0 Looks great, I absolutely LOVE SFF gaming rigs, I'm still deciding if I want to keep my ASUS x99 deluxe and so with a s8s or sell it and buy the new ASUS x99 MATX board and go with a s5...


I used to have the S8 and I say go with the S8S, would be a nice case. My main card is a Titan X but saving for another build.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I used to have the S8 and I say go with the S8S, would be a nice case. My main card is a Titan X but saving for another build.


I just hate wasted space, plus I'm not sure anyone would buy a used x99 mobo


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just hate wasted space, plus I'm not sure anyone would buy a used x99 mobo


That's why I ditched my x79 RIVBE and 980 SLI. SFF for life now.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That's why I ditched my x79 RIVBE and 980 SLI. SFF for life now.


Lol. Yeah, S8S is the biggest I want go. I like my S3!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I was thinking about getting SMA8. One thing I want for sure is 560rad in bottom area (120mm rads dont cover it so nicely, so its just my OCD).
> Any recommendations on best performance/noise ratio 140mm fans (best if black, red is acceptable)?
> I was thinking about doing push/pull, with 140mm fans pushing and 2150 GTs pulling.
> Hence second question - are there any "adapter shrouds" that would allow me to install 120mm GT's on the other side of that radiator?
> Or should I skip it and just do both side 140mm push/pull?
> Thanks


I'd give the new ek Vardar 140mm fans a shot - when they come out in the near future. Preliminary results look rather wonderful.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright! The Cautious One is Ready for an S3.

IF Go full windows all the way around (Top, Both Sides) would I just have the option of a 240mm Rad in the Flex bay and a 120mm On the Exhaust Wall?

This seems to be the "Case" when I take a gander at them. The other option would be to get a 240mm for the Top But I think this build will just be for show. It is going to be my work pc.
The Cautious One


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Can I fit two 360x60s in the top of an S8 and fit a 240x60 in the front vent? If not, a 240x30?
> 
> 
> 
> By front vent you're talking about the Flex-Bay or the fix 240 on the left side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 240 on the left please
Click to expand...

That's a good question. From what I see, you wouldn't have that much space left in the front. Even for a slim rad in push.

Maybe @XNine or @Kevin_CL can confirm my toughts


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright! The Cautious One is Ready for an S3.
> 
> IF Go full windows all the way around (Top, Both Sides) would I just have the option of a 240mm Rad in the Flex bay and a 120mm On the Exhaust Wall?
> 
> This seems to be the "Case" when I take a gander at them. The other option would be to get a 240mm for the Top But I think this build will just be for show. It is going to be my work pc.
> The Cautious One


Are you trying to become a Legend?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Are you trying to become a Legend?










Ah well you know, I need to advertise at work!

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright! The Cautious One is Ready for an S3.
> 
> IF Go full windows all the way around (Top, Both Sides) would I just have the *option of a 240mm Rad in the Flex bay and a 120mm On the Exhaust Wall*?
> 
> This seems to be the "Case" when I take a gander at them. The other option would be to get a 240mm for the Top But I think this build will just be for show. It is going to be my work pc.
> The Cautious One


*yes*, a 240 or 280 in the front and a 120 or 140 rad in the back.

I'm actually thinking of 'upgrading' mine with a 140 rad.
but must get my backup rig ready first..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *yes*, a 240 or 280 in the front and a 120 or 140 rad in the back.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of 'upgrading' mine with a 140 rad.
> but must get my backup rig ready first..


Thanks for the Reply.







At this point I am pondering how I could pull off the cleanest look while still having efficient Cooling.

TCO


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's a good question. From what I see, you wouldn't have that much space left in the front. Even for a slim rad in push.
> 
> Maybe @XNine or @Kevin_CL can confirm my toughts


Thank you Akira

I'm starting to lose hair over this and would really appreciate input. I received the radiators today (nice job PPCs)


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Lol. Yeah, S8S is the biggest I want go. I like my S3!


Yeah I love the S3, on of my favorite cases I have owned.


----------



## wermad

@tco, just get the tx10. At this rate, you'll be living in it. Join the club









Fyi: Fry's no more price matching amazon unless you buy more then $35. Lame


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's a good question. From what I see, you wouldn't have that much space left in the front. Even for a slim rad in push.
> 
> Maybe @XNine or @Kevin_CL can confirm my toughts
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Akira
> 
> I'm starting to lose hair over this and would really appreciate input. I received the radiators today (nice job PPCs)
Click to expand...

I had done exact measurements in one of the S8 threads like... over a year ago or more.... can't find it anymore.... So I pulled my S8 out of the closet and got a ruler.

From the inside of the front to the closest fan slot on the top of the chassis, it's about 1.5 inches.

From the top, measuring down to the bottom of the 4th flex bay/top of the 5th it's about 6.25 inches. A monsta rad in push pull is about what, 130mm? That's what.... just over five inches? Yeah, a dual rad in the bottom eight flex bays and a monsta up top won't be an issue. It'll be a little tight I think but it sounds doable, unless my math is complete garbage...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I am pondering how I could pull off the cleanest look while still having efficient Cooling.
> 
> TCO


Concealed MO-RA would give rather efficient cooling!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I had done exact measurements in one of the S8 threads like... over a year ago or more.... can't find it anymore.... So I pulled my S8 out of the closet and got a ruler.
> 
> From the inside of the front to the closest fan slot on the top of the chassis, it's about 1.5 inches.
> 
> From the top, measuring down to the bottom of the 4th flex bay/top of the 5th it's about 6.25 inches. A monsta rad in push pull is about what, 130mm? That's what.... just over five inches? Yeah, a dual rad in the bottom eight flex bays and a monsta up top won't be an issue. It'll be a little tight I think but it sounds doable, unless my math is complete garbage...


He wants the front rad on the left side not in the flexies


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> @tco, just get the tx10. At this rate, you'll be living in it. Join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi: Fry's no more price matching amazon unless you buy more then $35. Lame










NO WERMAD!! Don't put this Mojo on me!!

There is no way I could swing a TX10 on my Desk at work.

TCO


----------



## wermad

Rofl









Mmmm...luving the thick aluminum on my tx10. Makes thread taping easy







.
Time to go back and work on the tx. Seems like there's always something to do


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm...luving the thick aluminum on my tx10. Makes thread taping easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Time to go back and work on the tx. *Seems like there's always something to do*


Its because you are on here trying to take my Money!!! Although I miss you when you're gone Werm!!

TCO


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> He wants the front rad on the left side not in the flexies


Thanks Akira!

Yeah if the flex bay rad doesn't work I think I might just become a priest instead









Is there a case like the S8 with more rad capacity? Maybe I need to just buy a pedestal? Ultimately what I want is an S8 with a couple more inches in the front


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> @tco, just get the tx10. At this rate, you'll be living in it. Join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi: Fry's no more price matching amazon unless you buy more then $35. Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WERMAD!! Don't put this Mojo on me!!
> 
> There is no way I could swing a TX10 on my Desk at work.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

It could BE your desk at work . . .









D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It could BE your desk at work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.










..........................................................................









Well It just so happens... I could replace my Desk now at work Guys!! Boss said it's fine









TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I had done exact measurements in one of the S8 threads like... over a year ago or more.... can't find it anymore.... So I pulled my S8 out of the closet and got a ruler.
> 
> From the inside of the front to the closest fan slot on the top of the chassis, it's about 1.5 inches.
> 
> From the top, measuring down to the bottom of the 4th flex bay/top of the 5th it's about 6.25 inches. A monsta rad in push pull is about what, 130mm? That's what.... just over five inches? Yeah, a dual rad in the bottom eight flex bays and a monsta up top won't be an issue. It'll be a little tight I think but it sounds doable, unless my math is complete garbage...
> 
> 
> 
> He wants the front rad on the left side not in the flexies
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Maybe two 240's (one on top left, one on left front) but not a 360 and 240.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Hi Everyone
I found a small issue on my new case last week. I contacted Case-labs, exchanged a few emails with KC and 4 days later (today) I have a new panel waiting at my door when I get home... Fastest replacement part/piece I've ever gotten from any company.
From my experience this week, I did not only buy a very nice Case-Labs S8 aluminum water cooling case, I also purchased great customer service.
Thank You @Kevin_CL @XNine and please let everyone there know Great Job







I will be a repeat customer

Sincerely
Lance


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Maybe two 240's (one on top left, one on left front) but not a 360 and 240.


Bummer but thanks for the info

OK so if I have a 360 Monsta, two 360x60, a 240x60 and a 240x30 (plus another 240x60 or 280x30 from the other rig), which case labs should I get?







I don't know if after a week I could change my order


----------



## X-Nine

For all that, I'd go SMA8 or go with a pedestal with the S8, that's just me though. Though I'm sure there's quite a few other suggestions or there.

In the end, do what's right for you.


----------



## Killa Cam

Agree with xnine. The caselab s8 w/pedestal would fit all those rads easily. That how much i have in mine.


----------



## Archea47

OK interesting ideas ...

Maybe a 2x 240x60 with the X2 mount on top, a 240x30 in the window slot, one 360 on the left and the other two 360s in the 'ped.

I hope the guys at CL will let me change the top mount at this point (ordered 1 week ago). Any reason this shouldn't work? I'd rather buy more to use what I have than put more parts in the basement to lose value


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I found a small issue on my new case last week. I contacted Case-labs, exchanged a few emails with KC and 4 days later (today) I have a new panel waiting at my door when I get home... Fastest replacement part/piece I've ever gotten from any company.
> From my experience this week, I did not only buy a very nice Case-Labs S8 aluminum water cooling case, I also purchased great customer service.
> Thank You @Kevin_CL @XNine and please let everyone there know Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be a repeat customer
> 
> Sincerely
> Lance


Caselabs, put another mark on the board for Lifetime Loyalty to the Brand









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Bummer but thanks for the info
> 
> OK so if I have a 360 Monsta, two 360x60, a 240x60 and a 240x30 (plus another 240x60 or 280x30 from the other rig), which case labs should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if after a week I could change my order


You might be able to slide in there. Good Luck Mate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For all that, *I'd go SMA8* or go with a pedestal with the S8, that's just me though. Though I'm sure there's quite a few other suggestions or there.
> 
> In the end, do what's right for you.


This was all I saw in your post









TCO



At some point I think I could go with NB Eloops. I might put them in the S3 I am planning on ordering within the Next Week









TCO


----------



## VSG

Or you could just PM me


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or you could just PM me


Hey, hold on to that offer we talked about last week







I may be interested in it soon. PPCS still hasn't got them in stock anyways


----------



## VSG

No worries


----------



## kitg90

It's never ending with Caselabs. I haven't even finished my TH10A build but I want to get an S8 already! It's like an uncontrollable itch!


----------



## FrancisJF

I wanna rebuild my SM5 and want to get X2M.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Its because you are on here trying to take my Money!!! Although I miss you when you're gone Werm!!
> 
> TCO


A schucksies....







. Been busy cutting some acrylic sheet and adding them to the TX10. Primarily to cover some areas to make it look proper. And to breakup some of the monochrome of the silver-white interior. Good news: two flexbay 480 mounts ordered; 3x 480 side mounts sourced and purchased. Need to order one more 480 side mount and some clips from cl.net.

I'm making due on my mobile for now. There's a ton of smaller bits that need to ordered as well. It never ends







.


----------



## Mega Man

i really appreciate you ordering it for me wermad ! i dont think i would of liked it without the 480


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I found a small issue on my new case last week. I contacted Case-labs, exchanged a few emails with KC and 4 days later (today) I have a new panel waiting at my door when I get home... Fastest replacement part/piece I've ever gotten from any company.
> From my experience this week, I did not only buy a very nice Case-Labs S8 aluminum water cooling case, I also purchased great customer service.
> Thank You @Kevin_CL @XNine and please let everyone there know Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be a repeat customer
> 
> Sincerely
> Lance


Lance,

Sorry I missed your reply earlier, been on my phone a lot and must have skipped it. I'll send the message to KC, he does a LOT of behind the scenes work to make sure things get sorted. I appreciate your feedback and I'm sure the rest of the Lab does as well.








-Jason


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really appreciate you ordering it for me wermad ! i dont think i would of liked it without the 480


You won't win


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Lance,
> 
> Sorry I missed your reply earlier, been on my phone a lot and must have skipped it. I'll send the message to KC, he does a LOT of behind the scenes work to make sure things get sorted. I appreciate your feedback and I'm sure the rest of the Lab does as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jason


Yeah no kidding. Who or what is this mystical KC? I owe him a lot myself.


----------



## X-Nine

Funny thing is, his name is Kevin, but he has to use KC since Kevin was already taken, lol.

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!!


----------



## VSG

The Chosen Won

I am so happy that my guess of Kevin_Caselabs ended up being somewhat right, albeit for the wrong person.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WERMAD!! Don't put this Mojo on me!!
> 
> There is no way I could swing a TX10 on my Desk at work.
> 
> TCO


Why not basic tx10 + mora on top keep all cool


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For all that, I'd go SMA8 or go with a pedestal with the S8, that's just me though. Though I'm sure there's quite a few other suggestions or there.
> 
> In the end, do what's right for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Agree with xnine. The caselab s8 w/pedestal would fit all those rads easily. That how much i have in mine.


OK: I'm going to call CL tomorrow morning to see if I can alter the configuration of my S8 a bit and to order the S8 pedestal

Thanks for the help Team!

Quick question: I have the dual d5 setup from EK. It's bracket is made to be mounted on a 5.25 bracket. Is it possible to use a bracket in the Flex bay and then put a cover on the same bay without the cover sticking out?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> OK: I'm going to call CL tomorrow morning to see if I can alter the configuration of my S8 a bit and to order the S8 pedestal
> 
> Thanks for the help Team!
> 
> Quick question: I have the dual d5 setup from EK. It's bracket is made to be mounted on a 5.25 bracket. Is it possible to use a bracket in the Flex bay and then put a cover on the same bay without the cover sticking out?


It would probably be easier to just email KC. Also, if you're changing something it's probably better in writing so it will clear and there won't be any miscommunication. Just my opinion.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or you could just PM me


What are we doing here VSG? Were you suggesting a steal on NB loops for me? Or the STeez?

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

I don't have any eLoops, though I've witnessed them in person and thought they were really impressive. As it stands, I probably won't buy any fans for a while as I bought my local micro center out of stock when they got their last batch ever of GTs. So... I've got like 15 GTs sitting in my closet waiting for builds,lol.

Really interested in the new Varder fans too. So, especially @geggeg, if you've got data on eLoops/GT/Varder I'd be interested to see it.

Yesterday was really weird, I turned my PC on, but my fans attached to my Aqauaero weren't spinning at all. I looked at the curve controller I had set and sure enough, it was so cool in the room the curve controller hadn't even kicked in yet. Scared me for a second, lol. I lowered the start up to 21C and they kicked on without issue. Never had that happen before.


----------



## VSG

I can't link them here unfortunately. GTs are going to be added soon. AP15 was ever so slightly better than my Vardar F3-120 while the Vardar F4-120 was ever so slightly better than the AP45 from an airflow to noise ratio. Nothing between the two really. I am not a fan (heh) of the noise the GTs make, especially when undervolted. The NB-eLoops are a bit behind in numbers but do make a sweet sound, especially when the airflow noise itself isn't much.


----------



## X-Nine

Understood. I can't even hear my GTs because of that damned DDC1T pump. Thing is way too noisy and I plan on replacing it with a PWM version soon.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quick question: I have the dual d5 setup from EK. It's bracket is made to be mounted on a 5.25 bracket. Is it possible to use a bracket in the Flex bay and then put a cover on the same bay without the cover sticking out?


Alright, so I called CL, reached KC and he sorted everything out with my order. Go CL









I ordered the pedestal with 2x 3x120 mounts, as well as swapped the top 2x 3x120 mount for a 2x 2x120. Also removed the flex bay rad mount, as with the dual socket tray that's not going to work out as I intended









Final config: 2x 240x60s in the top, 1x 240x30 in the front window, 1x 360x84 in the side mount, 2x 360x60s in the pedestal

Life is good. Any input on my Q above? Thanks!


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Alright, so I called CL, reached KC and he sorted everything out with my order. Go CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the pedestal with 2x 3x120 mounts, as well as swapped the top 2x 3x120 mount for a 2x 2x120. Also removed the flex bay rad mount, as with the dual socket tray that's not going to work out as I intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final config: 2x 240x60s in the top, 1x 240x30 in the front window, 1x 360x84 in the side mount, 2x 360x60s in the pedestal
> 
> Life is good. Any input on my Q above? Thanks!


I think you should make sure the 1x360x84 in the side mount does nort interfere with the front I/O


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I think you should make sure the 1x360x84 in the side mount does nort interfere with the front I/O


Oh no ... is the depth the potential issue or just having a 3x120 there to begin with? I could put the monsta in the pedestal and a 60 (54? Coolgate g2) in the side if that makes a difference

My case has the IO and power/reset panel

I can't be the first person making these mistakes


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Oh no ... is the depth the potential issue or just having a 3x120 there to begin with? I could put the monsta in the pedestal and a 60 (54? Coolgate g2) in the side if that makes a difference
> 
> My case has the IO and power/reset panel
> 
> I can't be the first person making these mistakes


The depth is thre issue, I have read some persons had problems putting some rads in the side mount.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Alright, so I called CL, reached KC and he sorted everything out with my order. Go CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the pedestal with 2x 3x120 mounts, as well as swapped the top 2x 3x120 mount for a 2x 2x120. Also removed the flex bay rad mount, as with the dual socket tray that's not going to work out as I intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final config: 2x 240x60s in the top, 1x 240x30 in the front window, 1x 360x84 in the side mount, 2x 360x60s in the pedestal
> 
> Life is good. Any input on my Q above? Thanks!


Speaking from experience, as I have an S8 as well. The 84mm will absolutely not fit in the side mount. I have the Power and I/O as well, and it just won't fit. However, you can use a 54mm rad with one set of fans in push (next to the chassis door). I'm using a HWLabs GTX 360 in the side mount. It's a 54mm rad, and then one set of fans. This alone is pushing against the front panel connections.


----------



## Ixander

I was about to link your thread, thanks for the info.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Oh no ... is the depth the potential issue or just having a 3x120 there to begin with? I could put the monsta in the pedestal and a 60 (54? Coolgate g2) in the side if that makes a difference
> 
> My case has the IO and power/reset panel
> 
> I can't be the first person making these mistakes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Speaking from experience, as I have an S8 as well. The 84mm will absolutely not fit in the side mount. I have the Power and I/O as well, and it just won't fit. However, you can use a 54mm rad with one set of fans in push (next to the chassis door). I'm using a HWLabs GTX 360 in the side mount. It's a 54mm rad, and then one set of fans. This alone is pushing against the front panel connections.


Like Kayan, I had a 63mm thick rad side mounted with fans in push and it did fit. I had to have the ports of the rad pointing the rear of the case.



A Monsta won't fit.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> The depth is thre issue, I have read some persons had problems putting some rads in the side mount.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Speaking from experience, as I have an S8 as well. The 84mm will absolutely not fit in the side mount. I have the Power and I/O as well, and it just won't fit. However, you can use a 54mm rad with one set of fans in push (next to the chassis door). I'm using a HWLabs GTX 360 in the side mount. It's a 54mm rad, and then one set of fans. This alone is pushing against the front panel connections.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Like Kayan, I had a 63mm thick rad side mounted with fans in push and it did fit. I had to have the ports of the rad pointing the rear of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> A Monsta won't fit.


Thanks team! +rep all around









I'm a push+highRPM guy so that works perfectly

This ... this is going to be spectacular







4 rads, the pumps and 13 Vardar Furious arrived yesterday. More on the way! Took shots with the dSLR last night to post to the build log once the kids go to sleep tonight


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ordered my S3 today.









TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ordered my S3 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Woot woot, link me to BL please. I love my S3, you will love yours!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What are we doing here VSG? Were you suggesting a steal on NB loops for me? Or the STeez?
> 
> TCO


Haha. Him and I were talking about a radiator


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can't link them here unfortunately. GTs are going to be added soon. AP15 was ever so slightly better than my Vardar F3-120 while the Vardar F4-120 was ever so slightly better than the AP45 from an airflow to noise ratio. Nothing between the two really. I am not a fan (heh) of the noise the GTs make, especially when undervolted. The NB-eLoops are a bit behind in numbers but do make a sweet sound, especially when the airflow noise itself isn't much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Understood. I can't even hear my GTs because of that damned DDC1T pump. Thing is way too noisy and I plan on replacing it with a PWM version soon.


It is interesting how noise perception vary between people. I like the vardars (have 2x f3-120) but I still think the noise signature at all speeds is better for the GTs. This is something the noise measures can't capture but is related to the quality of the sound produced and how we perceive it. In any case I am glad EK is pushing those vardars out and giving us options but with GTs returning to market via dazmode and mayhems I think I will stick to those for a while more. But for 140 fans I would definitely go the vardar route when available.

on a side note I think the acrylic reservoir will be ready by the end of next week and grey matter will then be ready to be finished. Can wait to cut the s5 to fit the reservoir...

talking about GTs...


----------



## VSG

Yeah definitely, noise signature is very personal and charts/videos can't capture it fully. That's why I don't bother talking about what I feel about the noise myself.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Woot woot, link me to BL please. I love my S3, you will love yours!


Not Sure if I should start a build log yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Haha. Him and I were talking about a radiator


Got ya

The Cautious One


----------



## wermad

TCO = The Caselabs One


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> TCO = The Caselabs One


Well done!


----------



## X-Nine

No, seriously, my DDC1T is so loud I can't hear my GTs at full blast without putting my ear next to them. It's aggravating. Since there's really no way to control the pump, it runs full blast all the time.

Thank goodness for headphones+DAC.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> TCO = The Caselabs One


Oh this is Classy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well done!


The Cautious/Caselabs One

TCO

I told my woman I need the case ASAP because it's going to be a tad before I get it, I guess I should pull out the paper and pen again, need to start drawing ideas of loops out.


----------



## SteezyTN

How does this setup sound for two Titan X's at ~1450mhz and a 4770k at 4.5:

Bottom RX360 push + 1 fan (120.4) intake
Bottom EX240 pull + 1 fan (120.4) exhaust (PSU side)
Front RX240 push pull + 1 fan (120.3 flex bay) intake
Top RX480 push pull (39mm top) exhaust

Since I already have the 3 radiators (need the 480), would this work? The three just aren't cutting it for the two titans (it is, but water temps hit 40c, which is too much for my taste, and I want more rads for quieter fans). I'll be running one loop, but possibly two pumps.

So how does this setup sound?


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm thinking of putting my RX360 in the top of the SMA8 and RX240 in the front. Then the RX480 or 560GTS in the bottom. How weird does a 360 look at the top of this case?




I would personally stick a 480 up top just to utilize the space + who does not want a 480 in their case







.

Here's more in this members build log build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535047/build-log-my-first-caselabs-hardlined-sma8-complete


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally stick a 480 up top just to utilize the space + who does not want a 480 in their case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's more in this members build log build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535047/build-log-my-first-caselabs-hardlined-sma8-complete


I edited my post. I think this is how I want it instead (I don't want to lose money buy having to sell the radiators when I can just use them).


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally stick a 480 up top just to utilize the space + who does not want a 480 in their case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's more in this members build log build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535047/build-log-my-first-caselabs-hardlined-sma8-complete
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post. I think this is how I want it instead (I don't want to lose money buy having to sell the radiators when I can just use them).
Click to expand...

The 360 up top would be a great way to be able to have a Blue Ray / DVD burner installed in an aesthetically pleasing way, without detracting visually from nicely positioned tube reservoirs, and where you could then still have a controller and 240 below it in the flex bays.

You'll be way overkill on rad space with what you plan, adjusting the plan by a 120 increment or two, to accommodate convenience things like optical drives, isn't going to make any meaningful difference in your temps.

D.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, seriously, my DDC1T is so loud I can't hear my GTs at full blast without putting my ear next to them. It's aggravating. Since there's really no way to control the pump, it runs full blast all the time.
> 
> Thank goodness for headphones+DAC.


Sounds like your computer needs an inaudible update or two (or three). Come and walk into the light with me brother, I'll lead you down a bright new mind-expanding pathway of righteousness, self preservation, golden silence, peace of mind and out of body wellness.

(southern California life-coach voice)

...when I'm done with your rig XNine, you'll be able to hear your neighbor's grass grow.

disclaimer: the consumption of large amounts of organic herbs (other than grass) may be necessary to achieve stable levels of out of body wellness.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol just need a card from the dr for said herbal remedies







@iBruce

Thinking of trying to find some more AP-14's for JAC since two I have in there are whisper quiet and even the SP's I'm running are quiet to me but of course after running Deltas anything is quiet lol


----------



## X-Nine

I don't mind noise, even the lovely sound of a D5 purring... But this pump is the bane to my very existence.


----------



## Ironsmack

You know, the more i stare at the SMA8 in front of me - the more i realize the other conveniences other cases have that are severely lacking from CL.

Here me out...

I need a min (6) 3.5 HD slots + 2 SSD slots. The SMA8 has only (2) 3.5 slots, but (4) 2.5 slots. Fine, i have a Fractal design HD cage here that i could incorporate into the bottom chamber. However, with a P/P + 60mm rad on the bottom, i only have 130mm space left.

Great, i measured my HD cage and low and behold - its 130mm. Now, i could use my Silverstone Hotswap bay on the flex bay mount. But it just ruins the clean look of the front (since the HS is black color and ugly). For now, im still thinking how do go about fitting my (6) HD's w/o spending more *JUST* to fit them.

Moving on...

Trying to visualize and set up my loop - im missing a couple of filters for my fans. Now, i have those individuals Silverstone filters that i accumulate over the years and will be using while i plan out to build my own. Then it got me thinking - i just spent $$$ on a case and it has no filters?? ***. Granted the cases that i had over the years didn't come close to the quality of panels the CL has - but common, lack of filters for this price point?

Now when i was putting the case together, it didnt come with instructions but i figured it out + online manual from CL. Everything was secured with screws. And for the most part it was easy to assemble. However, some of the panels are just - flimsy. I didnt expect that when people mentioned (and praised) it's made of thick Aluminum compared to other cases.

To be fair, i got a very good deal on this case locally. There's a few things i need to order from CL that i require, but it was still a steal. If I priced out this case to order directly from CL with the way i got it - it well be over $800+.

I guess now that i have it here with me, the things that i thought wouldn't bother me - *bothers* me. Things that i find important for my build - seems like a miss from CL. Especially for a price point/bang for buck criteria for me.

Now whether to keep this or not...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The 360 up top would be a great way to be able to have a Blue Ray / DVD burner installed in an aesthetically pleasing way, without detracting visually from nicely positioned tube reservoirs, and where you could then still have a controller and 240 below it in the flex bays.
> 
> You'll be way overkill on rad space with what you plan, adjusting the plan by a 120 increment or two, to accommodate convenience things like optical drives, isn't going to make any meaningful difference in your temps.
> 
> D.


So I planned it like this:

Bottom RX360 push + 1 fan (120.4) intake (main side)
Bottom EX240 pull + 1 fan (120.4) exhaust (PSU side)
Front RX240 push pull + 1 fan (120.3 flex bay) intake
Top RX480 push pull (39mm top) exhaust

That extra 480 should give me noticeable temps with lower fan settings, right?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Kevin_CL What are the dimensions of the Acrylic fitted on the S3 Top (Just the Window, Full, no radmounts or half anything, Straight WIndow Top)

I am thinking to have a custom Res made to fit the Top window.

TCO


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't mind noise, even the lovely sound of a D5 purring... But this pump is the bane to my very existence.


Wut..? A D5 should be inaudible on the lowest setting.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't mind noise, even the lovely sound of a D5 purring... But this pump is the bane to my very existence.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut..? A D5 should be inaudible on the lowest setting.
Click to expand...

Never run a pump at its lowest setting. Cooling efficiency increases w with higher flow rates.


----------



## SteezyTN

Okay. I think I have my SMA8 all planned out:



Now this is how I'd have my radiators setup:

Bottom RX360 push + 1 fan (120.4) intake (main side)
Bottom EX240 pull + 1 fan (120.4) exhaust (PSU side)
Front RX240 push pull + 1 fan (120.3 flex bay) intake
Top RX480 push pull (39mm top) exhaust

As far as the pump and res go, I think I'll use my XSPC D5 Photon pump since I already own it, and then later upgrade to dual pumps with two res'.

What do you all think?


----------



## wermad

Did some work to spruce up the tx. I have a bit of acrylic and decided to put it to use.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@wermad That's so ill BRO!!!

TCO

Now... About that soft tubing...


----------



## wermad

Ugh, not bothering with hard tube any more. Been there, misery, no thank yous. Maybe copper but later on. The white tube will be replaced by black advance lrt. Quicker and doesn't require a week bend a single tube







. I'm to the point where function is driving and form is the passenger







.

Edit: was hoping usps would deliver my flexbay 480s but I'll have to wait till Monday







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ugh, not bothering with hard tube any more. Been there, misery, no thank yous. Maybe copper but later on. The white tube will be replaced by black advance lrt. Quicker and doesn't require a week bend a single tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm to the point where function is driving and form is the passenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: was hoping usps would deliver my flexbay 480s but I'll have to wait till Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am currently getting jacked up on monster. Please tell me about Function again?









TCO


----------



## wermad

It requires a marathon of watching all mlp seasons (not the terrifying old gen episodes) and top it off with eg movies and shorts. That seems to do it.

Oh, and add a bit of jeagar meister to that monster


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Never run a pump at its lowest setting. Cooling efficiency increases w with higher flow rates.


Sure, but I have my Aquaero turning on my six 140mm fans when the water temp hits 35c and that rarely happens even when I'm gaming. Cooling efficiency is excellent with a silent system.


----------



## Ironsmack

Do you guys have a wiring diagram for the pins on the Power/Reset button?

Im staring at the switches and i only see "12v Red" on one of the pins and thats it.


----------



## Mega Man

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQexv_A1pkckuLeqHS7VtwzNqIq5RCDF4s2yiSJEucTFuFShxKxVnUJUDAf9w

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRdmXitfwcK4X5Yz2rzq-gvmqxO6pIOGCMbw-Us0Tr6C_IUCKPgZa6wFERK


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Never run a pump at its lowest setting. Cooling efficiency increases w with higher flow rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but I have my Aquaero turning on my six 140mm fans when the water temp hits 35c and that rarely happens even when I'm gaming. Cooling efficiency is excellent with a silent system.
Click to expand...

I only have 3 fans in my mitx system, two of which are Aquaero controlled. I think I may get another D5, the one I have doesn't have a pwm header or a tach header, and pump speed is something I like displayed on my Aquaero.

D5s with those headers can be a little pricey but their longevity and performance are well worth it, IMHO.


----------



## wermad

Does anyone have some measurements for the cut-outs/holes to clear alphacool radiator plugs on the rad brackets and flexbay brackets (if they don't have em)? Just looking to get some idea on how to tackle this once I get my brackets.

n/m, got the specs from alphacool.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I only have 3 fans in my mitx system, two of which are Aquaero controlled. I think I may get another D5, the one I have doesn't have a pwm header or a tach header, and pump speed is something I like displayed on my Aquaero.
> 
> D5s with those headers can be a little pricey but their longevity and performance are well worth it, IMHO.


Heh, yeah, that's quite different then. I have a 280 + a 360 rad for my 2600K and a GTX 770 so it's pretty overkill in terms of surface area. Everyone wants different things with their computers so it's nice to have a CaseLabs. ^^


----------



## Anateus

SMA8 question.
Which 140.x rad can fit in the bottom with Corsair AX860 installed? Is 140.2 max?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQexv_A1pkckuLeqHS7VtwzNqIq5RCDF4s2yiSJEucTFuFShxKxVnUJUDAf9w
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRdmXitfwcK4X5Yz2rzq-gvmqxO6pIOGCMbw-Us0Tr6C_IUCKPgZa6wFERK


Thank you sir!

What does NO and NC means?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> What does NO and NC means?


Normally Open / Normally Closed

Both Power & Rest switches are NO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> SMA8 question.
> Which 140.x rad can fit in the bottom with Corsair AX860 installed? Is 140.2 max?


Yep, I think so mate. A 360 mm rad is doable but very close and tight with a 200mm PSU there. 360 mm rads usually are around 400mm. So even if you have a PSU that is 180 mm in length a 420 mm will not be doable...

@XNine look at the PWM from Aquacomputer. Is cheap (got mine for 62 US$) and compatible with the Aquaero while all others d5 pwm are not...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> SMA8 question.
> Which 140.x rad can fit in the bottom with Corsair AX860 installed? Is 140.2 max?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think so mate. A 360 mm rad is doable but very close and tight with a 200mm PSU there. 360 mm rads usually are around 400mm. So even if you have a PSU that is 180 mm in length a 420 mm will not be doable...
> 
> @XNine look at the PWM from Aquacomputer. Is cheap (got mine for 62 US$) and compatible with the Aquaero while all others d5 pwm are not...
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking, plus a BP dress kit. Or maybe just take my BP dress kit from my D5 that's sitting in the closet... Hmmmmmm


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, seriously, my DDC1T is so loud I can't hear my GTs at full blast without putting my ear next to them. It's aggravating. Since there's really no way to control the pump, it runs full blast all the time.
> 
> Thank goodness for headphones+DAC.


isn't this a temporarily solution?

where fan is pump of course


----------



## Deeptek

Dark times.. Got a 00 Code on my x99 Deluxe today. Troubleshooted it and looks like the issue is the CPU. :-/ Needless to say my rig has been disassembled. Acrylic tubing is so gorgeous when done proper but makes life really difficult when having to fix issues like these so I am going to go back to soft tubing









I am going to try and sell all my 12/10 black bitspower rigid fittings. I got a boat load of regulars, 90s, 90 couplers, male to male rotaties ect ect ect. I dont have enough rep on here to make a post to the for sale thread so I figured I would reach out here to see if anyone is interested in some good prices fittings.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, seriously, my DDC1T is so loud I can't hear my GTs at full blast without putting my ear next to them. It's aggravating. Since there's really no way to control the pump, it runs full blast all the time.
> 
> Thank goodness for headphones+DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this a temporarily solution?
> 
> where fan is pump of course
Click to expand...

Not really, most pumps won't start reliably, even at 7V.

D.


----------



## DarthBaggins

DDC's are fairly noisey pumps, especially noticing now compared to the AlphaCool D5 I have in J.A.C. vs the MCP355 DDC I have in R.C70 (which is about to become a back-up pump once I tear it down)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> DDC's are fairly noisey pumps, especially noticing now compared to the AlphaCool D5 I have in J.A.C. vs the MCP355 DDC I have in R.C70 (which is about to become a back-up pump once I tear it down)


I have dual DDCs in an EKWB 5.25" bay res/pump combo and I can't even hear them. I hear my NoiseBlockers but not the DDCs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I have dual DDCs in an EKWB 5.25" bay res/pump combo and I can't even hear them. I hear my NoiseBlockers but not the DDCs.


Same here, I have Dual DDC's in "The Division" and I can only hear the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm fans. I can't believe you can hear the noiseblockers!

TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Same here, I have Dual DDC's in "The Division" and I can only hear the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm fans. I can't believe you can hear the noiseblockers!
> 
> TCO


What speed is yours on? Mines pretty loud and we have the same


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> What speed is yours on? Mines pretty loud and we have the same


Max on Speed. I don't use the Rpm Connection to MOBO. 100% 24/7

TCO


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay. I think I have my SMA8 all planned out:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is how I'd have my radiators setup:
> 
> Bottom RX360 push + 1 fan (120.4) intake (main side)
> Bottom EX240 pull + 1 fan (120.4) exhaust (PSU side)
> Front RX240 push pull + 1 fan (120.3 flex bay) intake
> Top RX480 push pull (39mm top) exhaust
> 
> As far as the pump and res go, I think I'll use my XSPC D5 Photon pump since I already own it, and then later upgrade to dual pumps with two res'.
> 
> What do you all think?


If it's not too late I thought I'd put in a good word for cut-out bottom instead of solid. With the cut-out you can take it completely off the bottom of the case to mount things to it then install it back in; that's how I installed my pumps and it was a breeze. If you upgrade with a pedestal later then you can reuse the bottom by installing to the pedestal and this will also save you the trouble of drilling pass throughs or remounting anything to a new bottom.

just my







.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Normally Open / Normally Closed
> 
> Both Power & Rest switches are NO


Thanks for the info.

Im finally done leak testing and setting the wiring up but im still confused with the I/O panel.

I have 2 set of wires. One for reset/power. Each one has the following:

_(2 Yellow)_ Power - _(Red) LED +_ - _(Black) LED_

_(2 Yellow) Reset_ - _(Red) HDD_+ - _(Black) HDD_

Im looking at this:



Correct me if im wrong, but i should wire it like so:

(Yellow) *NC/C or NO/C*
(Red) *+*
(Black) *-*


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong, but i should wire it like so:
> 
> (Yellow) *NC/C or NO/C*
> (Red) *+*
> (Black) *-*


.

Yellow wires to NO + C

Red + Black: you got it


----------



## wermad

Finally got my flexbay mounts in. A bit tricky with the rad installed but I made it


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Finally got my flexbay mounts in. A bit tricky with the rad installed but I made it


I'm curious, why did you choose the TX10? It's such a massive case that tons of room is wasted due to, well, it's size!


----------



## VSG

Lol you clearly don't know wermad well. Oh I actually have a bigger version and I am running out of space, just wanted to share that.


----------



## X-Nine

There are lots of people who've maxxed out the TX10. I know at least 3 people who also use it as a bedroom.


----------



## wermad

@geggeg

a man who can max out tx10d + top + ped: we're not worthy! (a'la Wayne's World)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm curious, why did you choose the TX10? It's such a massive case that tons of room is wasted due to, well, it's size!


My wife would never let me buy this new (







). I got it preowned and it's very rare to find one. I was already planning expanding my wc and the nice chap that sold me his rad also mentioned this beast was for sale too. Took the plunge and luving it







. Wife is OK with. I think she figures it would be my new pad as soon as she kicks me out


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol you clearly don't know wermad well. Oh I actually have a bigger version and I am running out of space, just wanted to share that.


Actually I have the biggest version












120mm extended top and 3 pedestals!!!


----------



## VSG

All that empty space is just proving that guy's point, Scott


----------



## wermad

For height record, where,s the dude with the sth10 w/ four peds and a top?


----------



## Mega Man

the store is currently doa :/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> All that empty space is just proving that guy's point, Scott


Not so empty just hard to fill i learned big leason with this build


----------



## VSG

Well said, Scott. The bigger the case, the harder the build.


----------



## kitg90

get like 4 peds stacked and get a metre long tube res i imagine that would look pretty good.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> .
> 
> Yellow wires to NO + C
> 
> Red + Black: you got it


Thanks man!









Finally, she's all done. Well, mostly done. Just bleeding out the air now, configuring my Delta Temp, cleaning up the wiring. But ill do the wiring next time. Those fittings/tubings are temp for now.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> For height record, where,s the dude with the sth10 w/ four peds and a top?


Talking about nyxagamemnon ?







I used to think seross69 was nuts for his rig, then I came across this.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha


----------



## kitg90

thats ridic like what would you do with that honestly.


----------



## Mega Man

what ever you wanted


----------



## wermad

I never imagined getting a tx, let alone one with a ped. But after calculating the cost of a scratch build to my dream specs, it made sense to go with the cl.


----------



## kitg90

you could fit a 5 year old in there


----------



## guitarhero23

Mixed feelings about this: (Source, CaseLabs FB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaseLabs*
> 
> Changes in the Lab&#8230;
> Over the last 2 years we have seen our shipping ETAs climb and climb. This is good because it means we have continued to grow, but at the same time, we realize the need to do something to counteract it. The only way to do this is to either buy hundreds of thousands of dollars' worth of manufacturing equipment (not an option right now), or we can simplify things to better streamline production. With that being said the following changes will be taking place:
> 
> 1. It is with deep regret that the NOVA X2 and X5 have been shelved indefinitely. We can't in good conscience release new cases when we can't already make what we have orders for. This is just a simple fact and we apologize for anyone who has been waiting to order one. The X2M will continue to be available. This will also allow us to move to a new design platform more quickly and speed up future product development.
> 2. We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015). We hope that that will give enough time for people who have already made their build plans for a specific color to get their case ordered. Custom case colors, as in "custom powder coating", will also continue to be temporally suspended. It is with every intention to bring these colors back, but we do not have an ETA at this time. Of course accessories and replacement parts will still be available for ordering throughout this time.
> 3. XL window door options on the TH10A, STH10 and SMA8 will no longer be an option. As well as the MB ventilated door for the STH10 and SMA8.
> 4. Open fan hole PCI back-plates will no longer be an option.
> 
> These decisions were difficult and not taken lightly. Our primary concern has always been customer service and we felt that the long shipping times had become a service issue. We hope that everyone will understand why we came to these decisions. We never would have imagined several years ago that it would take as long as it does for us to fulfill orders (5-7 weeks). For the record, it does not 5-7 weeks to manufacture a single case. The 5-7 weeks is more like a waiting list.
> Thank you for your continued support!


The taking away of the color options is the worst to me...Can't have a white build in a black case. Glad I didn't wait until the end of the year to build my computer like I originally planned.


----------



## smicha

"We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015)."

WHAT??????









































































CaseLabs - it's time to expand, hire new stuff. Don't cut your product list. Your cases are simply the best and no one is even close (even ThermalFake







).
We all hope to see a European CL division/sales.

Wish you the very best.


----------



## minicooper1

My caselabs at computex 2015 bitspower booth










Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> "We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015)."
> 
> WHAT??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs - it's time to expand, hire new stuff. Don't cut your product list. Your cases are simply the best and no one is even close (even ThermalFake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> We all hope to see a European CL division/sales.
> 
> Wish you the very best.


Believe me, this wasn't an easy decision. Meaningful expansion would cost about a million dollars, which is not something we can do in the short term. There are developments that I can't announce yet that probably would have pushed out deliveries well beyond 8 weeks, something we felt was unacceptable. Color choices _will_ return, I just don't have an ETA for it ATM


----------



## minicooper1

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Believe me, this wasn't an easy decision. Meaningful expansion would cost about a million dollars, which is not something we can't do in the short term. There are developments that I can't announce yet that probably would have pushed out deliveries well beyond 8 weeks, something we felt was unacceptable. Color choices will return, I just don't have an ETAS for it ATM


I do understand, truly. But cutting colors and xl window....

I was just about to order S8 in gunmetal/white - how long would I wait for it?


----------



## IT Diva

I'd much rather wait whatever time it takes, and be able to get at least the basic color choices, B-W-GM, and larger windows, than be limited to black with a regular window with all that black around it . . . .

This will speed up delivery times alright, because only half as many people will be buying a case . . . .

I had planned on buying 2 more cases this year, if my only choice is black, they won't be Cl.

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'd much rather wait whatever time it takes, and be able to get at least the color choices and larger windows, than be limited to black with a regular window with all that black around it . . . .
> 
> This will speed up delivery times alright, because only half as many people will be buying a case . . . .
> 
> I had planned on buying 2 more cases this year, if my only choice is black, they won't be Cl.
> 
> Darlene


I ordered the S3 (Gunmetal/white thankfully, already) but I was planning on maybe something a little bigger for a rebuild of my 750D. I will postpone that Idea until CL gets in gear once again.

The Cautious One

This is news for sure, maybe not good, or bad news, but NEWS.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I do understand, truly. But cutting colors and xl window....
> 
> I was just about to order S8 in gunmetal/white - how long would I wait for it?


The XXL option will still exist which made up over 90% of orders. Colors can be ordered through the end of the month and will likely have a 6-7 week lead time. We realize that's it's kind of a no-win situation. Surely, there will be those who would hold off on buying a case, but there are also a significant number who can't or won't deal with the current lead times. Better to regroup, streamline and return on a path that is more sustainable. As I said earlier, color options will return later this year.


----------



## Georgey123

The news makes sense and is fair enough, however I still feel







about the news and I'm not even ordering a case anytime soon. Hope everything gets back on track as soon as it can lads







.


----------



## Archea47

Guys the issue is they are going to use up all the white and black paint up on my awesome S8+pedestal case









Growing pains ... glad we can at least drive enough business to awesome vendors like CL that they have these problems


----------



## Jim-CL

One thing I do want to emphasize, is that replacement parts and accessories will still be available and in matching colors, so current owners will not be affected.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> One thing I do want to emphasize, is that replacement parts and accessories will still be available and in matching colors, so current owners will not be affected.


So colors will still be available for pedestals?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> So colors will still be available for pedestals?


Yes, because they fall into the "accessory" category and we can make reasonable assumptions about how many we'll need (all accessories) to set up in inventory before the color restriction goes into effect. Black makes up over 85% of all orders and would be approaching 90% or more by Fall.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Yes, because they fall into the "accessory" category and we can make reasonable assumptions about how many we'll need (all accessories) to set up in inventory before the color restriction goes into effect. Black makes up over 85% of all orders and would be approaching 90% or more by Fall.


Glad to hear it







. Hope for a speed return to normalcy.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> So colors will still be available for pedestals?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because they fall into the "accessory" category and we can make reasonable assumptions about how many we'll need (all accessories) to set up in inventory before the color restriction goes into effect. *Black makes up over 85% of all orders and would be approaching 90% or more by Fall*.
Click to expand...

That's amazing . . . . .

You'd never really guess that by the number of white, gunmetal, and two tone builds here on OCN.

Any chance you can extend the basic 3 color cut off date to say, about July 15 . . . . Give us, who were planning to buy closer to the end of summer, a month to get our orders in . . . and get past the 4th of July long weekend?

Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## Jim-CL

While OCN is an important outlet for us and certainly a very visible one, quite a few buyers are outside of this forum. There are quite a few cases that are sold which are not destined to be show builds, but for specialized business and government use and they are universally black. The retail channel generally prefers black as well.


----------



## wermad




----------



## fast_fate

We've been through this before and CaseLabs were good to their word on bringing back the color options









Still think that color options could be managed if each color was done as a one or two batch done each 6-8 weeks.
Doing all current orders at that time no matter where in the timeline cue the orders are.
So customers ordering colors would have a 6 -8 weeks delay maximum, but might end up only 1 week if they placed order just prior to the color batch being done.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> We've been through this before and CaseLabs were good to their word on bringing back the color options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think that color options could be managed if each color was done as a one or two batch done each 6-8 weeks.
> Doing all current orders at that time no matter where in the timeline cue the orders are.
> So customers ordering colors would have a 6 -8 weeks delay maximum, but might end up only 1 week if they placed order just prior to the color batch being done.


Would mean they would have to keep theor painting schedule public because people might get angry that they waited 8 weeks yet their pal who orderes ot last week gets it at the same time. But if they actually made that public people wouls just wait until a week before paint time to order so then they couldnt forecast order volumes. Guess we will just wait this one out. Oh well i finished my build so i got in at a good time


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> you could fit a 5 year old in there


I am renting spare space out in mine!!!


----------



## Mega Man

I agree with it diva. Might have to order my tx10 and just hold off on the peds. I was waiting till after my daughter is born but the lack of paint colors is a red light for me


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I agree with it diva. Might have to order my tx10 and just hold off on the peds. *I was waiting till after my daughter is born* but the lack of paint colors is a red light for me


Congrats!


----------



## Mega Man

Thanks


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Yes, because they fall into the "accessory" category and we can make reasonable assumptions about how many we'll need (all accessories) to set up in inventory before the color restriction goes into effect. Black makes up over 85% of all orders and would be approaching 90% or more by Fall.


Thats good cause i hope oneday to get a white s5.


----------



## mandrix

[quote name="minicooper1" url="/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/13180_20#post_24015567"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk[/quote]

Nice job. Get a lot of looks at the show?


----------



## alltheGHz

What case is that?


----------



## FrancisJF

Looks like M8 to me.


----------



## wermad

Looks like an m8 w/ ped.


----------



## alltheGHz

I just found a m8 on craigslist for $100. I dint really need a m8, I actually just want a S5/8/8s, the only reason I would use it for would be to put my mining rig in it, but even then I would want greater airflow. Should I grab the deal?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just found a m8 on craigslist for $100. I dint really need a m8, I actually just want a S5/8/8s, the only reason I would use it for would be to put my mining rig in it, but even then I would want greater airflow. Should I grab the deal?


I wouldn't even think twice. I wish it were local to me.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Mixed feelings about this: (Source, CaseLabs FB)
> The taking away of the color options is the worst to me...Can't have a white build in a black case. Glad I didn't wait until the end of the year to build my computer like I originally planned.


Don't think most people would mind waiting 8 weeks for a custom computer case by CaseLabs. Glad CaseLabs is that busy says a lot for the quality of the cases and there reputation. Hope they get this worked out soon.


----------



## NKrader

im back in da club
black/white/gunmetal S8S


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just found a m8 on craigslist for $100. I dint really need a m8, I actually just want a S5/8/8s, the only reason I would use it for would be to put my mining rig in it, but even then I would want greater airflow. Should I grab the deal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just found a m8 on craigslist for $100. I dint really need a m8, I actually just want a S5/8/8s, the only reason I would use it for would be to put my mining rig in it, but even then I would want greater airflow. Should I grab the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think twice. I wish it were local to me.
Click to expand...

agreed, cases looks to be in good cond too


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> "We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015)."
> 
> WHAT??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs - it's time to expand, hire new stuff. Don't cut your product list. Your cases are simply the best and no one is even close (even ThermalFake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> We all hope to see a European CL division/sales.
> 
> Wish you the very best.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, this wasn't an easy decision. Meaningful expansion would cost about a million dollars, which is not something we can do in the short term. There are developments that I can't announce yet that probably would have pushed out deliveries well beyond 8 weeks, something we felt was unacceptable. Color choices _will_ return, I just don't have an ETA for it ATM
Click to expand...

I read from this that Case labs is not the type to take large capital loans, and I applaud you for that.

As a consumer, I have severely injured myself with that type of personal behavior in the past, and I have strict rules regarding credit and loans in my household now, to prevent digging holes we can't get out of.

At any rate, this "bite-back" actually might convince some of us consumers to also save instead of spend, and this might save some money and necks too!

Thanks - T


----------



## Wiz766

Wait, since you are cutting colors temp, what does that do for outstanding orders? I placed an X2M Black/Gunmetal about 15 minutes after the official drop...


----------



## Mega Man

If you are referring to my post I just brought up a few possibilities none of which are proven. But to rebut another poster stating why TT is ok


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wait, since you are cutting colors temp, what does that do for outstanding orders? I placed an X2M Black/Gunmetal about 15 minutes after the official drop...


I think it was stated that colors would stop on orders after the end of this month (June) so since you put your order in prior to that I wouldn't worry as it should still be getting completed to match your order.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think it was stated that colors would stop on orders after the end of this month (June) so since you put your order in prior to that I wouldn't worry as it should still be getting completed to match your order.


Oh okay, that makes sense. I havent been paying much attention to OCN in the last few days. Been busy with work


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wait, since you are cutting colors temp, what does that do for outstanding orders? I placed an X2M Black/Gunmetal about 15 minutes after the official drop...


The announcement will not effect any orders already placed, just anything after the end of June, so you're safe.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The announcement will not effect any orders already placed, just anything after the end of June, so you're safe.


Woot woot.


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just found a m8 on craigslist for $100. I dint really need a m8, I actually just want a S5/8/8s, the only reason I would use it for would be to put my mining rig in it, but even then I would want greater airflow. Should I grab the deal?


FYI there are two S3s for sale for $280 each on Craigslist near me here (I'm not the seller and don't know if that's a good deal or not): http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/sop/5059741195.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> FYI there are two S3s for sale for $280 each on Craigslist near me here (I'm not the seller and don't know if that's a good deal or not): http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/sop/5059741195.html


Ill put it this way, I just ordered a Two Tone S3 with full windows all the way around and am getting it shipped to my door for 350$.

TCO


----------



## lukeluke

Damn, that's a bad deal then!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ill put it this way, I just ordered a Two Tone S3 with full windows all the way around and am getting it shipped to my door for 350$.
> 
> TCO


Damn, that's a bad deal then!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> Damn, that's a bad deal then!
> Damn, that's a bad deal then!










I mean, If they were slinging them for around 225$ and Free shipping









TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Those are my 2 S3's on craigslist...

Who every pays fulls price on craigslist? Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ill put it this way, I just ordered a Two Tone S3 with full windows all the way around and am getting it shipped to my door for 350$.
> 
> TCO


Mine is gunmetal and black (two tone with 2 windows and ventilated, front mount and drop in 120.2) It's $324.95 plus shipping @ Caselabs


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Those are my 2 S3's on craigslist...
> 
> Who every pays fulls price on craigslist? Lol
> Mine is gunmetal and black (two tone with 2 windows and ventilated, front mount and drop in 120.2) It's $324.95 plus shipping @ Caselabs










Didn't realize they were your cases. 280$ is a beautiful price!









TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize they were your cases. 280$ is a beautiful price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO










No worries!

Gunmetal case is gone, just the black to go. Lol Thanks guys!


----------



## batmanwcm

I actually saw your ad yesterday while searching craigslist. I was like damn, I wished the seller was local. Now I find out that your on OCN. Nice.









I also found an ad for a black Mercury S3 for $50. That's right, FIFTY Dollars. Does anyone know where Stillwater is?









http://stillwater.craigslist.org/sop/5007609581.html


----------



## alltheGHz

Hahaha, well if anyone's selling a S5, you'll make a 15 year old REAL happy today.


----------



## wermad

Know a member who picked up a new th10 (non A) w/ 120 top for half of what it costs today. The owner shelved for a few years and then sold it never having used it. The new owner did get the top re-pc'd as it was sold as is w/ some scratches on the top. If you hunt for these crazy deals you can have a CL for quite a lot less than new.


----------



## JLMS2010

There is an S5 in the classified section.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I actually saw your ad yesterday while searching craigslist. I was like damn, I wished the seller was local. Now I find out that your on OCN. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found an ad for a black Mercury S3 for $50. That's right, FIFTY Dollars. Does anyone know where Stillwater is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stillwater.craigslist.org/sop/5007609581.html


Wow. Lol I think it is in Florida..??


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I actually saw your ad yesterday while searching craigslist. I was like damn, I wished the seller was local. Now I find out that your on OCN. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found an ad for a black Mercury S3 for $50. That's right, FIFTY Dollars. Does anyone know where Stillwater is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stillwater.craigslist.org/sop/5007609581.html


Wow, that is a good deal if you live in Payne County, Oklahoma or Tulsa.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Might be selling an S8 two tone (white and gunmetal) soon. Not sure though.

Thanks - T


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Might be selling an S8 two tone (white and gunmetal) soon. Not sure though.
> 
> Thanks - T


Why?

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Might be selling an S8 two tone (white and gunmetal) soon. Not sure though.
> 
> Thanks - T
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why? *want!*
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> FTFY


You know me to well Werm Lol









I need to move out of the 750D and I just so Happen to love gunmetal and White



TCO


----------



## Thrasher1016

If I did do it, it would force me to order an X2M immediately, or wait out the X2's hiatus and rely on my lappie and tablet until then, which is less than ideal, but I never have this system on.

It's in a "office", and I can't let the two smallest kids in that room (small parts, dangerous, etc), so since I am with them all night every night, I can't even start it up but once a week.

So basically, an excuse to downsize.

Thanks - T


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> If I did do it, it would force me to order an X2M immediately


Do it! Do it Now!

I just got word/email ... a _tracking number_ .. from _*Case Labs*_! The referenced order is the pedestal, so we'll see if the case comes with it too. Probably not, as the tracking says 1 piece and 12 lbs. Either way - I'm ecstatic! I told the news to my gonna-marry-that-girlfriend first thing







Even if it's just the pedestal, I can begin installing radiators and fans once they're cleaned & painted

Happy days


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> If I did do it, it would force me to order an X2M immediately
> 
> 
> 
> Do it! Do it Now!
> 
> I just got word/email ... a _tracking number_ .. from _*Case Labs*_! The referenced order is the pedestal, so we'll see if the case comes with it too. Probably not, as *the tracking says 1 piece and 12 lbs.* Either way - I'm ecstatic! I told the news to my gonna-marry-that-girlfriend first thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it's just the pedestal, I can begin installing radiators and fans once they're cleaned & painted
> 
> Happy days
Click to expand...

That would be a pedestal! How long did it take from order to ship?


----------



## JourneymanMike

I found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221789798604?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI221789798604.N8.S1.M1062.R1.TR6 and am thinking about it... Don't like the color (blue that is) I do like the white interior









Sorry if I wasn't supposed to put that link up! OCN, Please don't excommunicate me if I sinned!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That would be a pedestal! How long did it take from order to ship?


3-4 business days! And that's with a two-tone paint job

The case itself was ordered two weeks ago, but with the paint job the estimated wait was 7-8 weeks I believe. I can't believe it's been two weeks already. Moving a Datacenter while waiting helps









On a side note, I'm going to be mounting a rad on the front window vent of the S8 in pull (as previously hashed in this thread). The rad is an alphacool 120x240x30, which comes with mounting screws too long for the purpose of mounting through the front panel onto the vent. 1) is the vent ready with holes I can use for mounting or do I drill and 2) what length? Would be going through the panel, and I'm not sure what the thickness would be. For the mounting holes of they exist, what's the hole size? Thinking about what diameter the head would have to be on the hex head to not need a larger-diameter washer.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> 3-4 business days! And that's with a two-tone paint job
> 
> The case itself was ordered two weeks ago, but with the paint job the estimated wait was 7-8 weeks I believe. I can't believe it's been two weeks already. Moving a Datacenter while waiting helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm going to be mounting a rad on the front window vent of the S8 in pull (as previously hashed in this thread). The rad is an alphacool 120x240x30, which comes with mounting screws too long for the purpose of mounting through the front panel onto the vent. 1) is the vent ready with holes I can use for mounting or do I drill and 2) what length? Would be going through the panel, and I'm not sure what the thickness would be. For the mounting holes of they exist, what's the hole size? Thinking about what diameter the head would have to be on the hex head to not need a larger-diameter washer.


I don't understand are you using the rad mount from case labs??


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't understand are you using the rad mount from case labs??


Looking at the photos of the front ventilated vs. windowed I see it does look like there's some kind of mount there!

Is that just a shroud for two fans, or can you put 2x 120x120x25mm fans in the front and the rad on the backside? If that's the case, can you screw from the fan into the radiator with the front cover off, or is the mount part of the front cover?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Looking at the photos of the front ventilated vs. windowed I see it does look like there's some kind of mount there!
> 
> Is that just a shroud for two fans, or can you put 2x 120x120x25mm fans in the front and the rad on the backside? If that's the case, can you screw from the fan into the radiator with the front cover off, or is the mount part of the front cover?


you have to have ordered it with the mount for the fans and then you can mount Rad and fans on this..


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you have to have ordered it with the mount for the fans and then you can mount Rad and fans on this..


It looks to me like when you order the front ventilated it comes with the mount, per the drop down:


If I'm mistaken I need to order the right part ASAP









If that's the case, is the mount removable or how do I mount two fans and a 120x240 ST30 to it?


----------



## seross69

It looks like if you got the ventilated instead of the window then it does come with the mount for the fans and rad. when you get it you will be able to see how to do this I am sure.



unless I am wrong it will be something like this!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It looks like if you got the ventilated instead of the window then it does come with the mount for the fans and rad. when you get it you will be able to see how to do this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> unless I am wrong it will be something like this!!


ventilated,


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> ventilated,


Ok i missed that then he woul just use screws long enough to go through the panel, fans and into the rad!!
If the fans are 25mm then you use 30mm screws and i think those came with the rad!

If for some reason the fans will be behind the rad and the rad against the panel the use 6mm screws!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok i missed that then he woul just use screws long enough to go through the panel, fans and into the rad!!
> If the fans are 25mm then you use 30mm screws and i think those came with the rad!


yep 30mm would work perfect.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yep 30mm would work perfect.[/quote
> 
> I know!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That would be a pedestal! How long did it take from order to ship?
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 business days! And that's with a two-tone paint job
> 
> The case itself was ordered two weeks ago, but with the paint job the estimated wait was 7-8 weeks I believe. I can't believe it's been two weeks already. Moving a Datacenter while waiting helps
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer! When I have the money to spare on this very expensive hobby, I won't have too long to wait for my SM8 Ped...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221789798604?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI221789798604.N8.S1.M1062.R1.TR6 and am thinking about it... Don't like the color (blue that is) I do like the white interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't supposed to put that link up! OCN, Please don't excommunicate me if I sinned!


I check eBay normally to see if a CL case is listed, and this is always up. I will not go for it because the paint wasn't done by CL and it's extremely ugly. Plus the fact that it's reverse.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221789798604?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI221789798604.N8.S1.M1062.R1.TR6 and am thinking about it... Don't like the color (blue that is) I do like the white interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't supposed to put that link up! OCN, Please don't excommunicate me if I sinned!


I think its someones case from a build on here but dont remember. I personally think thr glossy blue looks tacky


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok i missed that then he woul just use screws long enough to go through the panel, fans and into the rad!!
> If the fans are 25mm then you use 30mm screws and i think those came with the rad!
> 
> If for some reason the fans will be behind the rad and the rad against the panel the use 6mm screws!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yep 30mm would work perfect.


Thanks guys!

I don't catch how I would use 30mm screws, unless can I fit the fans on the front side of the case with clearance between the case and the front cover?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I don't catch how I would use 30mm screws, unless can I fit the fans on the front side of the case with clearance between the case and the front cover?


No you go through the front panel the through the fan into the rad


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221789798604?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI221789798604.N8.S1.M1062.R1.TR6 and am thinking about it... Don't like the color (blue that is) I do like the white interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't supposed to put that link up! OCN, Please don't excommunicate me if I sinned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I check eBay normally to see if a CL case is listed, and this is always up. I will not go for it because the paint wasn't done by CL and it's extremely ugly. Plus the fact that it's reverse.
Click to expand...

Hrm? That's standard ATX, not reverse. And R-ATX FTW!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hrm? That's standard ATX, not reverse. And R-ATX FTW!


Why do people like RATX so much? Besides all the hardware being mounted upside down, it doesn't seem like there is any performance boost or any advantages...


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Why do people like RATX so much? Besides all the hardware being mounted upside down, it doesn't seem like there is any performance boost or any advantages...


I like MATX & ITX over any bigger boards.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hrm? That's standard ATX, not reverse. And R-ATX FTW!


Sorry... I got that mixed up with another listing. But yeah, the color isn't that great looking.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No you go through the front panel the through the fan into the rad


Hah, and here I thought I'd have to run pull. Thanks - I was a bit sense there

The final puzzle I've come up with is of I can put the cade labs long 5.25" device brackets in a flex bay and still put a solid cover in that same bay (optical drive brackets used to mount this EK dual d5)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Why do people like RATX so much? Besides all the hardware being mounted upside down, it doesn't seem like there is any performance boost or any advantages...


The R-ATX works perfect for my SM8 w/2 pedestals and platform because it has to sit on the floor to my left. I have a large converted dining table in front for monitor, printer, router, speakers, etc, and a small desk to my right that has my Switch 810 on top.

This way I can see all the pretty lights and clear tubing with Mayhems dye.







It's really all about where it has to sit, in my case. But why not place it where I can see all my sleeving, lighting and hard work? lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hrm? That's standard ATX, not reverse. And R-ATX FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like RATX so much? Besides all the hardware being mounted upside down, it doesn't seem like there is any performance boost or any advantages...
Click to expand...

Waterblocks are visible in RATX. With standard ATX layout you just put a 150 dollar block where you can't see it's beauty. As for performance, probably negligible.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hah, and here I thought I'd have to run pull. Thanks - I was a bit sense there
> 
> The final puzzle I've come up with is of I can put the cade labs long 5.25" device brackets in a flex bay and still put a solid cover in that same bay (optical drive brackets used to mount this EK dual d5)


Yes you can you just have to mod it to work.



you can see the black behind the ventilated cover that is a drive cage



just have to drill out the nut that the screw goes into and use the one from the 5.25 bracket. the cover will go on outside then..


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hah, and here I thought I'd have to run pull. Thanks - I was a bit sense there
> 
> The final puzzle I've come up with is of I can put the cade labs long 5.25" device brackets in a flex bay and still put a solid cover in that same bay (optical drive brackets used to mount this EK dual d5)


Yep -

If you look on the back of the cover, you will see the threaded inserts. Pop those off, and then you can go ahead and use the cover with a bay mount. It is how I am planning on mounting my pumps in the S8.

I'll see if I can take a pic when I get home.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep -
> 
> If you look on the back of the cover, you will see the threaded inserts. Pop those off, and then you can go ahead and use the cover with a bay mount. It is how I am planning on mounting my pumps in the S8.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a pic when I get home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes you can you just have to mod it to work.
> [...]
> you can see the black behind the ventilated cover that is a drive cage
> 
> 
> 
> just have to drill out the nut that the screw goes into and use the one from the 5.25 bracket. the cover will go on outside then..


Thanks guys! +rep all around









I'm going to mount the EK Dual D5 in the bottom flex bay :
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-d5-series-pump/ek-xtop-dual-d5-pwm-incl-2x-pump.html

I'm assuming there's enough clearance between the flex bays and the SSI-EEB motherboard tray


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks guys! +rep all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to mount the EK Dual D5 in the bottom flex bay :
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-d5-series-pump/ek-xtop-dual-d5-pwm-incl-2x-pump.html
> 
> I'm assuming there's enough clearance between the flex bays and the SSI-EEB motherboard tray


Thats the Dual D5 top I will be using in the flex bay, though from what I can see, only need the short brackets not the long. I believe you should be able to mount it upside down, which I will need to do if I use the Aquabus version of the D5 pump that Aquacomputer makes, but either way, you should be good to go.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Thats the Dual D5 top I will be using in the flex bay, though from what I can see, only need the short brackets not the long. I believe you should be able to mount it upside down, which I will need to do if I use the Aquabus version of the D5 pump that Aquacomputer makes, but either way, you should be good to go.


Mount it like this


----------



## Panther Al

Don't have that much room with the panned build. Might put it in front of the window as I should have room there.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*


Quoted because for some reason I can't add pics at the moment...

This is the amount room I have in the front of the machine Seross69.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quoted because for some reason I can't add pics at the moment...
> 
> This is the amount room I have in the front of the machine Seross69.


you right you do not have much room!!


----------



## Panther Al

I look at it like this:

Not many can say that they are running out of room in a full size S8: A proud distinction to hold I think.









I was thinking originally of running a Z10PE-D8 in it, but there was no way it would fit in a S8 with the Aquadrives.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Does Caselabs Ship to Brazil?

TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Does Caselabs Ship to Brazil?
> 
> TCO


Thinking of moving??? Cheap to live and pretty girls


----------



## X-Nine

We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


I can vouch for this as i know fir a fact the deliver to Atlanta GA!!!!


----------



## wermad

Gabriel should know























Doing custom wiring. I'm glad a bought a bunch of pins a while ago to make custom cables for this massive tx10. Found some paracord stashed in my bin before I pulled trigger on 100' of furryletters.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


even if it is, you shouldnt


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gabriel should know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing custom wiring. I'm glad a bought a bunch of pins a while ago to make custom cables for this massive tx10. Found some paracord stashed in my bin before I pulled trigger on 100' of furryletters.










Yes they do...Waiting my x2m to ship today BTW


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


What is the cost of shipment of S8 to EU, e.g., Germany or Poland?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> What is the cost of shipment of S8 to EU, e.g., Germany or Poland?


I think you can get a quote directly on the website. Use to be we need to email cs to get a quote but nowadays you can just see what are the costs for all shipping options.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think you can get a quote directly on the website. Use to be we need to email cs to get a quote but nowadays you can just see what are the costs for all shipping options.


I don't see any quotes on the CL website.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I don't see any quotes on the CL website.


go through the process of ordering and it should give you a quote unless it is too big!


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


Even to the Moon. It's only 3 days travel and no customs!


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> What is the cost of shipment of S8 to EU, e.g., Germany or Poland?


I've paid ~370 USD for TH10A so it will much be less because of weight. Funny estimate S&H calculator doesn't work for Germany (I've used some random Brandenburg post code) but works for Poland LOL. It's 234 USD for basic case with no additional options like so.



Don't even think about USPS. No insurance, no damage claims and it will take weeeeeeks to deliver. Please take into consideration that depending on value/weight of options S&H may or may not go up. You have to tinker with it to see. From my experience, yes it's expensive, but you get the case in a week (with customs&VAT crap). Fedex will send in advance all documents before package even arrive in the country. I have nothing but good things about Fedex agents to say. Guys & Gals are very helpful and take all the job out of your hands (except filling few simple forms and sending them via e-mail). One piece of advice, keep whole order (including S&H value) under 1000 USD - less paper work.


----------



## smicha

Thank you so much!


----------



## ali13245

So I was configuring my SMA8 case, when I nioticed something confusing on the flexbay configuration, as you can see in the picture above it says 120.3(360) mount for an extra $28. Is that supposed to be the fan/rad mount for the front of the case? I ask this because when I go to the case accesories page, I see the same fan/rad mount for $39.99.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was configuring my SMA8 case, when I nioticed something confusing on the flexbay configuration, as you can see in the picture above it says 120.3(360) mount for an extra $28. Is that supposed to be the fan/rad mount for the front of the case? I ask this because when I go to the case accesories page, I see the same fan/rad mount for $39.99.


Yes, that is the radiator mount for the front of the case - Flex-Bay System








I assume that there is some compensation for the Solid Bay Covers which would not be supplied when choosing the rad mount and ventilated covers (for the remaining slots) as you have.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yes, that is the radiator mount for the front of the case - Flex-Bay System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that there is some compensation for the Solid Bay Covers which would not be supplied when choosing the rad mount and ventilated covers (for the remaining slots) as you have.


Oh aright, so I'm assuming from what your saying is that basically its the same mount as the one that is priced for $39.99 but with the configuration I chose, your saying that I only get the remaining bay covers (not all) to fill up the rest of the front? This can also mount fans alone without the radiator correct? Also If I choose this configuration, I'm also assuming that the mount will be the same color as the case color that I chose? Because there is no option to change the color. I apologize if my questions are repetitive, I just want to make sure everything is right before purchasing this case. =)

Thank you.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Oh aright, so I'm assuming from what your saying is that basically its the same mount as the one that is priced for $39.99 but with the configuration I chose, your saying that I only get the remaining bay covers (not all) to fill up the rest of the front? This can also mount fans alone without the radiator correct? Also If I choose this configuration, I'm also assuming that the mount will be the same color as the case color that I chose? Because there is no option to change the color. I apologize if my questions are repetitive, I just want to make sure everything is right before purchasing this case. =)
> 
> Thank you.


Correct, extra covers are provided to fill the vacant slots after the Rad/Fan mount is fitted.
Yes mounts just fans also, fans are fitted between the front grill and the bracket part of the mount.
If a two tone case color is selected, you must specify which parts you want in which color - in the box above the options, otherwise yes, the Flex-Bay parts will be same as external color.
No problems, better to ask questions now and get your order as you anticipate.


----------



## mandrix

BP dual D5 top, blue coolant. Haven't decided if I like the blue led's or white led's. (I had the light panel turned way down in the blue led pic because of the brightness and couldn't focus the shot.)
I'm leaning toward white led's though just because there's already so much blue inside.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BP dual D5 top, blue coolant. Haven't decided if I like the blue led's or white led's. (I had the light panel turned way down in the blue led pic because of the brightness and couldn't focus the shot.)
> I'm leaning toward white led's though just because there's already so much blue inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool mounting!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Cool mounting!


Thanks! I used 1 piece of clear acrylic 3/8" thick and another 1/4" thick stacked together.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thinking of moving??? Cheap to live and pretty girls


No someone on FB was asking if that was possible. I told him there is an Aussi Store now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We ship anywhere... Well, maybe not North Korea, or Cuba until the embargo is fully lifted, but pretty much anywhere FedEx can go, we can too.


Thanks for the Reply.

TCO


----------



## Anateus

Are there any mounts for pump/res combo that I could use on the bottom 140mm fan hole in X2M?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are there any mounts for pump/res combo that I could use on the bottom 140mm fan hole in X2M?


Yes ek and bitspower makes one. Let me know if you want one i have a couple spare i can make u a goid deal in if you have d5 pump combo


----------



## Anateus

Thanks, but I'll be needing them somewhere around fall, so no need for buying them now


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BP dual D5 top, blue coolant. Haven't decided if I like the blue led's or white led's. (I had the light panel turned way down in the blue led pic because of the brightness and couldn't focus the shot.)
> I'm leaning toward white led's though just because there's already so much blue inside.


I say white LEDs


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BP dual D5 top, blue coolant. Haven't decided if I like the blue led's or white led's. (I had the light panel turned way down in the blue led pic because of the brightness and couldn't focus the shot.)
> I'm leaning toward white led's though just because there's already so much blue inside.


I like the blue


----------



## Archea47

I think it'd be easier to give opinion if we could see the whole rig but I do like the white. The light blue coolant is very understated (and cool!) but the blue LEDs are intense


----------



## Thrasher1016

THE PAGE OF EVIL!!!























Speaking of, I will be officially committing to the dismantling and selling of my S8.

Thanks - T


----------



## gdubc

Do want. Much too poor...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PAGE OF EVIL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I will be officially committing to the dismantling and selling of my S8.
> 
> Thanks - T


Page 444 is evil?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Finally got around to this project, here is my Mercury S5 with a Magicool Hexa 720 radiator in the top. Leak testing now, will post better pics when it's up and running.


----------



## Pheozero

Well that's unfortunate. Any ideas on how to mount my res to the floor with out drilling? That kinda has to be my last resort.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Well that's unfortunate. Any ideas on how to mount my res to the floor with out drilling? That kinda has to be my last resort.


I believe you will have to drill or get a shorter tube for that res??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Well that's unfortunate. Any ideas on how to mount my res to the floor with out drilling? That kinda has to be my last resort.


Have you thought about putting at the side of the front radiator (on that plate that have the grommet for the cables)? I am assuming this is a S5 and if so that plate is around 80 mm which can be drilled to accommodate a 60 mm tube (which I am also assuming is the case for your reservoir). Take a look at Kevin build log, he did something like this. Different case but same principle:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510927/sponsored-juxtapose-an-in-house-caselabs-build-log


----------



## Pheozero

Yup, it's a S5. Drilling was one of my options, however I don't really have easy access to a drill. I was thinking of keeping the res mounted to the DDC holder and using a piece of 2M double sided tape to secure it to the bottom of the case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Yup, it's a S5. Drilling was one of my options, however I don't really have easy access to a drill. I was thinking of keeping the res mounted to the DDC holder and using a piece of 2M double sided tape to secure it to the bottom of the case.


That will work asi have 2 double pumps mounted using velcro.. Only thing to worry about is cooling on the ddc pump


----------



## Pheozero

I got a EK DDC heatsink attached so it should be fine (I hope). Doesn't look that bad lol. I'll have to run to Home Depot before I head to work and see what I can find.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I got a EK DDC heatsink attached so it should be fine (I hope). Doesn't look that bad lol. I'll have to run to Home Depot before I head to work and see what I can find.


ek makes a cool fan mount kit fyi

http://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hooray, two cases finally arrived in my office this morning so now I get to join the club. Two Merlin SM8's, one in standard and the other in reverse. Next up is paint. I am not sure of what exact scheme to go with, but I am considering putting together the first build to have an idea and then make it happen.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Well that's unfortunate. Any ideas on how to mount my res to the floor with out drilling? That kinda has to be my last resort.


Take ouit the bottom square where the large circle hole is. Replace with acrylic and use the holes to mount. Cut acrylic freely? What case is it?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hooray, two cases finally arrived in my office this morning so now I get to join the club. Two Merlin SM8's, one in standard and *the other in reverse*. Next up is paint. I am not sure of what exact scheme to go with, but I am considering putting together the first build to have an idea and then make it happen.


Congratulations, I have an SM8 also...

Did you know the SM8 san be reversed from standard without any extra parts? I've done it to mine...

No problems


----------



## Dagamus NM

I did not know that. When selecting the options one of the first choices is standard or reverse. It must be a function of assembly of the case then.

So far I have only assembled the motherboard trays. I am pretty excited though. My poor RVE's and 5960X's have been sitting in their boxes for over two months now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I love breaking out power tools on my cases lol, and I did drill and tap to mount my res in my M8


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Congratulations, I have an SM8 also...
> 
> Did you know the SM8 san be reversed from standard without any extra parts? I've done it to mine...
> 
> No problems


Can the same thing be done to SMA8?

BTW. Can you guys link any guides on how to drill the case to make better looking tubing? All I see is some people put fittings on the case walls, but no Idea whats behind/how exactly they do it etc.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Can the same thing be done to SMA8?
> 
> BTW. Can you guys link any guides on how to drill the case to make better looking tubing? All I see is some people put fittings on the case walls, but no Idea whats behind/how exactly they do it etc.


Someone will make a better guide but you can use a step drill to drill the hole. Them you use a bitspower pass through fitting.

See picture for step drill bit


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Can the same thing be done to SMA8?
> 
> BTW. Can you guys link any guides on how to drill the case to make better looking tubing? All I see is some people put fittings on the case walls, but no Idea whats behind/how exactly they do it etc.


Hopefully this is what you mean, many people use these pass through's/bulkheads to get into walls or pedestals of cases.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-case-top-water-fill-through-hole-fitting-set-matte-black-finish.html

Another thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230088/bitspower-pass-thru-fillport-diameter

Hope this helps


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Someone will make a better guide but you can use a step drill to drill the hole. Them you use a bitspower pass through fitting.
> 
> See picture for step drill bit


Step drill bits are amazing and actually quite clean. Good advice!


----------



## Anateus

Thats just what I was looking for. Thanks guys. Being in UK, should I grab some random pass drill or are there any particular I should be looking for?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thats just what I was looking for. Thanks guys. Being in UK, should I grab some random pass drill or are there any particular I should be looking for?


Amazon Uk Step Bit. 20mm Is how far you need to Drill if you use the Bitspower Passthroughs

The Cautious One






I used a drill press and by Hand Drill after I used a Punch and Drilled a Pilot Hole


----------



## Anateus

Lawd, thats one expensive thing... Oh wait, wasn't I getting CaseLab?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Lawd, thats one expensive thing... Oh wait, wasn't I getting CaseLab?


I paid 30$ to do the job Right the First time.

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Step bits normally aren't what if call expensive tool wise


----------



## wermad

harbor freight sells you a set for under $20. I got a triple set a few years ago and they've been through a lot. Recently, used them on some steel and I think I may have worn the big one down to its end. i still have the medium and small one but my TX has enough holes already I don't want to make any more







.

http://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drill-bit-set-2-pc-69088.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-91616.html

Btw, I'm sure they don't ship outside the US. So, good info for those in the US who need some step bits.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I did not know that. When selecting the options one of the first choices is standard or reverse. The parts lists have different parts listed. Is it a matter of flipping the part that the motherboard tray slides into as well as the back portion where the power supplies bolt up? Does doing it your way affect the relationship to the front panels and flex bays?


The front plate is made that the mounting for the USB ports is centered...flipping the plate 180 makes it match swapping to either reverse or standard, depending on what you start with. I bought my SM8 R-ATX but it's not hard to tear down and reassemble.
I even built a rear plate out of .063 aluminum and converted mine for a few months similar to a Silverstone case with the motherboard flipped with the I/O on top.
Took some notching and bending on a sheet metal brake but very doable. Should be pics in build log somewhere.
It's converted back to normal R-ATX now.


----------



## Anateus

Btw is there HD audio/USB 3.0 kit for SMA8?


----------



## wermad

I'm planning to get this:

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/bz-u02u3/



~$30 USD

You can go w/ the Silverstone, but you need a 3.5 to 5.25 cl adapter (or any adapter if you have the flexbay drive brackets already). Though, in the TX, the Lian li has longer cables vs the silverstone (I think 800mm vs 600mm).

edit: lian li 850mm vs 600mm


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Btw is there HD audio/USB 3.0 kit for SMA8?


A kit to Have USB 3.0? I know they are in the works for an Extension of some sort for the HD audio cable (Which I had to buy, because the Silverstone one they sell doesn't reach the Asus Rampage V HD audio connection)

TCO


----------



## Anateus

The one that you can get with most other cases, Silverstone hd audio/usb 3.0. I will be using all flex bays for rads so that kind of stuff for sma8 would be nice.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> The one that you can get with most other cases, Silverstone hd audio/usb 3.0. I will be using all flex bays for rads so that kind of stuff for sma8 would be nice.




TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

My mobo has enough USB 3.0's, definitely dont need more lol


----------



## Anateus

So I need this:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-assemblies-single-wide-magnum-pricing-varies/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0
And silverstone usb3/audio ports?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My mobo has enough USB 3.0's, definitely dont need more lol


lol, finally someone says what ive been thinking, frontside plugs are like cdrom drives to me, I use em like once a year MAX so I dont even bother having them installed.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> lol, finally someone says what ive been thinking, frontside plugs are like cdrom drives to me, I use em like once a year MAX so I dont even bother having them installed.


Its much easier for me to plug something in front of PC, especially when the rear is near to the wall and much further away from me.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So I need this:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-assemblies-single-wide-magnum-pricing-varies/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0
> And silverstone usb3/audio ports?


The case will come with two different shields that you Linked. One that just has holes for the Vandal switches. The other has a place for the USB 3.0

TCO


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Its much easier for me to plug something in front of PC, especially when the rear is near to the wall and much further away from me.


its easier for me too, I just never plug and unplug things from my computer







different strokes and such


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah I have my case where I can access either side easily


----------



## Anateus

Well, obviously the stuff that doesnt need any disconnecting goes to the back. But when I need to get some stuff on my Pendrive, front 3.0 is very useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The case will come with two different shields that you Linked. One that just has holes for the Vandal switches. The other has a place for the USB 3.0
> 
> TCO


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Well, obviously the stuff that doesnt need any disconnecting goes to the back. But when I need to get some stuff on my Pendrive, front 3.0 is very useful.
> Perfect. Thanks


Never a Problem









TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Never a Problem
> 
> NAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


ftfy









You got your new case already?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that For You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your new case already?


No, I have ordered about a 1/3 of the Parts already and am Dying to start another Build Log. I have about....... 6 weeks left







(before the case gets here)

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No, I have ordered about a 1/3 of the Parts already and am Dying to start another Build Log. I have about....... 6 weeks left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (before the case gets here)
> 
> TCO


The S3?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The S3?


Correct









TCO


----------



## 919Pheonix

CL Owners,
Front Panel got into a fight with Roomba (Lazy Mans Vacuum) this morning. The Roomba received a good scolding, but the front panel skinned it's knee.


Any suggestions on a touch up paint to match the Gunmetal: Brand, Style and Color if possible????
The nicked spots are very small; you all would never see them on a photo unless I pointed them out, but I know they are there and no color match means I have all the outside panels re-coated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## alltheGHz

Hahaha I like your sense of humor Phoenix, +rep there. Sorry, I don't know much about the paint used, or how to fix your problem though.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> CL Owners,
> Front Panel got into a fight with Roomba (Lazy Mans Vacuum) this morning. The Roomba received a good scolding, but the front panel skinned it's knee.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a touch up paint to match the Gunmetal: Brand, Style and Color if possible????
> The nicked spots are very small; you all would never see them on a photo unless I pointed them out, but I know they are there and no color match means I have all the outside panels re-coated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


CaseLabs sent me a bottle of touch up paint, for free...

You have to request it though

[email protected]


----------



## alltheGHz

guys guys guys omg


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> guys guys guys omg


now that that guy is loosing his mind because all of us clicked "watch"


----------



## 919Pheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> CaseLabs sent me a bottle of touch up paint, for free...
> 
> You have to request it though
> 
> [email protected]


*Thanks JM Mike.... +Rep*


----------



## psycho84

Some new Pics from my S8... New Custom-Cables









I think i will order another CaseLabs Case







SMA8 maybe


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Some new Pics from my S8... New Custom-Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i will order another CaseLabs Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMA8 maybe


Looks great! The only thing I would change (because I'm OCD) is that I'd paint the sound cards circles to match the cables/coolant. Other than that little oddness of mine, I think it looks nice and clean!


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks great! The only thing I would change (because I'm OCD) is that I'd paint the sound cards circles to match the cables/coolant. Other than that little oddness of mine, I think it looks nice and clean!


That's the next Thing i will change/do









And other CPU Cooler


----------



## Gabrielzm

Getting there folks. My S5 with looks of S8 is coming along. Reservoir ready with no leaks:



An attempt of murder against the front panel to make room:


and voila the reservoir is in place as well as the lines from CPU to GPU






and best of all perfect flush with the front (can see by the Aquaero) and return line tap on the side of the reservoir is perfectly aligned with the top rad return. Since those measurements were taken 2 weeks ago seeing the final alignment did work is great











details in the grey matter log. 4 or 5 more pass through to drill and all the tubing can be assembled.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Some new Pics from my S8... New Custom-Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i will order another CaseLabs Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMA8 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, Clean Build Psycho.


----------



## VSG

Good stuff Jens, and Gabriel. Love the results!


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I'm looking into buying a S5. If anyone is selling theirs, please DM me.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking into buying a S5. If anyone is selling theirs, please DM me.


Here


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Here


At that price I could just buy a new one, thanks though, +rep.


----------



## PCSarge

ive just ordered a Nova X2M for my newest build, log is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560320/build-log-ventura-case-labs-nova-x2m-z97-watercooling#post_24037033

only question i have is, i ordered with the vented top, are there fan mounts up there already? or do i need another flex adapter to fit a 240 up there


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive just ordered a Nova X2M for my newest build, log is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560320/build-log-ventura-case-labs-nova-x2m-z97-watercooling#post_24037033
> 
> only question i have is, i ordered with the vented top, are there fan mounts up there already? or do i need another flex adapter to fit a 240 up there


Isn't there a top drop-in mount for this case? Not familiar with this case...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i ordered with the vented top, are there fan mounts up there already? or do i need another flex adapter to fit a 240 up there


def not a flex bay as there is no flexbay on the top of the case.

looks like it comes with a 240 mount up top


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Isn't there a top drop-in mount for this case? Not familiar with this case...


its a newer case, from what i saw on the site there is no drop in, so it may come with a pre existing mount.
if not. ill just call up caselabs for a solid top


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive just ordered a Nova X2M for my newest build, log is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560320/build-log-ventura-case-labs-nova-x2m-z97-watercooling#post_24037033
> 
> only question i have is, i ordered with the vented top, are there fan mounts up there already? or do i need another flex adapter to fit a 240 up there


The X2M has a built-in 240/280 mount up top. Sorry no drop-in available...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The X2M has a built-in 240/280 mount up top. Sorry no drop-in available...


dont need the drop in, just wanted to know the mount was there before ordering rads..


----------



## NKrader

uhhhuhhh, I wish I could find out if the new EK radiator would fit inside the bottom chamber of my s8s (the way I have it setup), I mean it should but..

ek, send me a sample so i can see







I will take good care of it and send it back to you


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> uhhhuhhh, I wish I could find out if the new EK radiator would fit inside the bottom chamber of my s8s (the way I have it setup), I mean it should but..
> 
> ek, send me a sample so i can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take good care of it and send it back to you


Hope this helps, the new EK rads (XE) are 60mm think so its the same thickness as my (old) EK XTX rads i'm using in my S8. I mounted my 360 in the bottom and it fit but there were clearance issues with the front io and usb 3 cables. If the rad was not a think then you may not have clearance issues.


----------



## Panther Al

The new EK SE edition rad is looking really good for the S8 lower chamber: If I am looking at it right, you might be able to get Push/Pull and still have room for the IO.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Hope this helps, the new EK rads (XE) are 60mm think so its the same thickness as my (old) EK XTX rads i'm using in my S8. I mounted my 360 in the bottom and it fit but there were clearance issues with the front io and usb 3 cables. If the rad was not a think then you may not have clearance issues.


That's why I was saying with my setup, by my measurements I can fit an XE with push/pull
But, I don't have anything on the front other than a power button that has been rotated to the right side of the opening. And I'm gonna use 20mm extension with 90° fittings so the tube will sit parallel with the radiator & fans.

I guess I will just have to get it and hope for the best, lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> CaseLabs sent me a bottle of touch up paint, for free...
> 
> You have to request it though
> 
> [email protected]


What color was it mate? Just asked it for a bit of touch up gunmetal and seems they don't have it. Would love to get a little bit of gunmetal for the front panel of Grey Matter that will be cut down soon...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What color was it mate? Just asked it for a bit of touch up gunmetal and seems they don't have it. Would love to get a little bit of gunmetal for the front panel of Grey Matter that will be cut down soon...


It was black, and a very good match...

You'd have to Email CaseLabs support for the color you want, or else you could post here...

http://www.overclock.net/f/382/case-labs-post-sales <--- I did this one...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It was black, and a very good match...
> 
> You'd have to Email CaseLabs support for the color you want, or else you could post here...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/382/case-labs-post-sales <--- I did this one...


I actually sent the email but the response was no gunmetal touch up available... They sent you the powder coating or normal paint in a flask?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I actually sent the email but the response was no gunmetal touch up available... They sent you the powder coating or normal paint in a flask?


Normal paint in a bottle...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Normal paint in a bottle...


That makes sense. I guess black is a lot mroe common than gunmetal. Thks mate, it was worth the try anyway.

On other news word is my x2m is shipping today...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That makes sense. I guess black is a lot mroe common than gunmetal. Thks mate, it was worth the try anyway.
> 
> *On other news word is my x2m is shipping today..*.


Congratulations! I'm still checking my inbox every morning (and just now!) eagerly awaiting a tracking number for the case itself

The pedestal I see arrived in my state this morning and is slated to be at my door tomorrow afternon


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That makes sense. I guess black is a lot mroe common than gunmetal. Thks mate, it was worth the try anyway.
> 
> On other news word is my x2m is shipping today...


I am waiting for the day mine ships...gotten two delay emails...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am waiting for the day mine ships...gotten two delay emails...


Yeah me too...It was suppose to ship a week ago..But don't be jealous guys because so far the confirmation email that actually shipped is not on my inbox too....It is just that I asked KC about gunmetal paint and he mentioned it was schedule to ship today.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah me too...It was suppose to ship a week ago..But don't be jealous guys because so far the confirmation email that actually shipped is not on my inbox too....It is just that I asked KC about gunmetal paint and he mentioned it was schedule to ship today.


Oh okay, what color did you get? Black?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh okay, what color did you get? Black?


yep, full black order placed on April 30th.

edit - just got the email. Now is official. Shipped


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> yep, full black order placed on April 30th.
> 
> edit - just got the email. Now is official. Shipped


Great to hear! Now they can work on mine!


----------



## wermad

I get my 480 rad brackets tomorrow! My last rad is shipping soon from Aquatuning


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I get my 480 rad brackets tomorrow! My last rad is shipping soon from Aquatuning


About time! Darn FedEx.. On the plus side, a cyclone is hitting this place soon apparently so it's a good thing those are out your way already.


----------



## wermad

Damn, weather has been trippy this year. hope the aquatuning order gets here on time. I'm crossing my fingers I should be done by this weekend. I'm planning on sleeping in the TX if I'm not done by this week


----------



## X-Nine

We've had rain (or snow) almost every day for the last 70 or so days here in Colorado. Quite odd for us.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We've had rain (or snow) almost every day for the last 70 or so days here in Colorado. Quite odd for us.


The bad thing is its just going to make all the vegetation grow, then it will get hot at the end of summer and dry everything up to be more fuel for the wildfires that come every year.


----------



## Anfs

Hi All
I just wanted to say thanks to the people on this forum for answering my questions when I was purchasing my case labs Th10a.
It has been a few months since and I have finally finished my build.
I would also like to say to Case labs what an awesome case the Th10a is as I'm sure all the other cases they make are too.
I have had a fair few cases in 15 years and the Build quality and thought that has gone into this case is amazing.
Going through this forum before I purchased the Th10a and reading how everyone loves their case labs case still doesn't prepare you for when you unpack it and put it together and can actually feel the quality unlike some that are full of plastic and bend and bow with minimal fuss.
Keep up the great work case labs and thanks to all on the forums.







Cheers All


----------



## DarthBaggins

Amazing work








And yes CL's quality they put into their products is on another level, great cases to build in that will fit everything you need and more


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Amazing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes CL's quality they put into their products is on another level, great cases to build in that will fit everything you need and more


Thanks mate much appreciated
If I ever fill up this case I will have to buy next door to store all my pc's
After this case I don't think I can ever go back to buying any other brand for my next builds.


----------



## alltheGHz

Wow anfs, great build man, the color scheme looks great!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well if you fill it, just buy a pedestal lol, I know my M8 is more than enough for me to play with, but of course the SM's have been calling my name along with a few others. I won't go back to buying anything else unless it's what someone else picks for themselves (have a friend who wants me to do a custom loop in his Corsair case)


----------



## mandrix

Since doing away with the larger drive cage I got creative with my drive mounts. Still have one on the side, and until recently only had the 2xSSD's and one HDD on the top.
I fabbed up another drive mount out of the only thing I had laying around that wasn't too thick to bend which was some thin steel sheet metal.
Should be obvious, but the HDD mount in the front is the one I made and the rest are CL.


----------



## kitg90

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi All
> I just wanted to say thanks to the people on this forum for answering my questions when I was purchasing my case labs Th10a.
> It has been a few months since and I have finally finished my build.
> I would also like to say to Case labs what an awesome case the Th10a is as I'm sure all the other cases they make are too.
> I have had a fair few cases in 15 years and the Build quality and thought that has gone into this case is amazing.
> Going through this forum before I purchased the Th10a and reading how everyone loves their case labs case still doesn't prepare you for when you unpack it and put it together and can actually feel the quality unlike some that are full of plastic and bend and bow with minimal fuss.
> Keep up the great work case labs and thanks to all on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers All






nice bends mate! what rads are you using?


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> 
> nice bends mate! what rads are you using?


Thanks mate
I'm using 2 x alphacool ut60 480's for the gpu's at the bottom and 2 x alphacool ut60 360 for the CPU at the top.
I had the two 360's and 1 x 480 from my previous build and just added another 480 I know it's overkill but why not.
Cheers


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Thanks mate
> I'm using 2 x alphacool ut60 480's for the gpu's at the bottom and 2 x alphacool ut60 360 for the CPU at the top.
> I had the two 360's and 1 x 480 from my previous build and just added another 480 I know it's overkill but why not.
> Cheers


I approve of this overkill







Great build


----------



## SteezyTN

So a corsair 900d is on display at my local store. It's for $99 and it's pretty dented with scratches on the window and the front panel is wigglely. But I can easily order replacements from corsair. However, for $99, it'll give me the option to add a 480 rad AND a bigger PSU for my TX SLI setup.

But don't get me wrong. It'll be temporary until I can save up for an SMA8.


----------



## wermad

^^^^Display models can get pretty beat up. i got a 400R dirty cheap a while ago but it was pretty beatup. If you have your heart set on a cl, just save until you can get one. Make sure you take into account the options you'll be adding and shipping. You can always look for a used CL unit. Saw an S8 not too long ago in the ocn market.

Finally! Rad mounts arrive! I can finally fit all these rads lying all over the place and fit the ton of fans i have boxed up. I'm crossing my fingers ups delivers the last rad tomorrow. Still got a bunch of fans to sleeve


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So a corsair 900d is on display at my local store. It's for $99 and it's pretty dented with scratches on the window and the front panel is wigglely. But I can easily order replacements from corsair. However, for $99, it'll give me the option to add a 480 rad AND a bigger PSU for my TX SLI setup.
> 
> But don't get me wrong. It'll be temporary until I can save up for an SMA8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^^Display models can get pretty beat up. i got a 400R dirty cheap a while ago but it was pretty beatup. If you have your heart set on a cl, just save until you can get one. Make sure you take into account the options you'll be adding and shipping. You can always look for a used CL unit. Saw an S8 not too long ago in the ocn market.


Yep, I would wait,
I sold my two tone s5 about two months ago here with all the add-ons and extra parts for 200$ shipped, great deals come up, save, post an add. I wouldn't spend 100$ for a display corsair case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

well here are my son's thoughts on ThermalTake


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> well here are my son's thoughts on ThermalTake


Great shirt


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> well here are my son's thoughts on ThermalTake


Quoting your son for truth!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^^Display models can get pretty beat up. i got a 400R dirty cheap a while ago but it was pretty beatup. If you have your heart set on a cl, just save until you can get one. Make sure you take into account the options you'll be adding and shipping. You can always look for a used CL unit. Saw an S8 not too long ago in the ocn market.
> 
> Finally! Rad mounts arrive! I can finally fit all these rads lying all over the place and fit the ton of fans i have boxed up. I'm crossing my fingers ups delivers the last rad tomorrow. Still got a bunch of fans to sleeve


Im going to go later tonight and see it. If it's really bad, I'll pass on it. I want a caselabs now, but that's $750, not including the 480 rad and probably a second D5 pump. I have the money, but it's a lot to spend lol.


----------



## Archea47

I'm now the proud owner of an impressively constructed Case Labs Mercury S8 pedestal









5/5 stars on: packaging, painting, hardware (lots of extra screws), assembly, bends, taps, tabs, rad mounts, two tone paint job ...

The price tag is large but the quality actually does justify the premium. My lady was impressed as well. Would buy again!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of an impressively constructed Case Labs Mercury S8 pedestal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/5 stars on: packaging, painting, hardware (lots of extra screws), assembly, bends, taps, tabs, rad mounts, two tone paint job ...
> 
> The price tag is large but the quality actually does justify the premium. My lady was impressed as well. Would buy again!


yay! grats!


----------



## SynchroSCP

OK, got the rest of the fans in...here is my Merc S5 fitted with a Magicool Hexa720 radiator...Still have some cleanup to do but man it works well.

Cutting the top using the Hexa720 cover as a template, cutting was a bear and jigsaw worked best.


Top


Side


Rad


Not sure what to do about the top cover, it fits fine but is only vented for a 360. Suggestions? I don't mind the look without it but I'd have to do something about the orange on the Cougar fans.

When I first built the system I had the loop running what I considered backwards as in the pump to front rad back to 'out' of gpu block to top rad to cpu to res which kept the loop cleaner. It worked fine but is very satisfying to have it flowing in the 'correct' direction now. Fans on top are a little tight but all on and secured, I am able to lower the fan rpms to nearly silent and still maintain less than a 10C delta. It creates a ton of airflow in the case and does a great job getting the heat up and out of the case, still need a small fan on the Titan X backplate tho and only a slim 120mm fan will fit in the rear spot due to the rad inlet tubing. Minor issues but all in all a simpler and more robust loop now. Now what to do with all that extra space in front...aquaero maybe?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> OK, got the rest of the fans in...here is my Merc S5 fitted with a Magicool Hexa720 radiator...Still have some cleanup to do but man it works well.
> 
> Cutting the top using the Hexa720 cover as a template, cutting was a bear and jigsaw worked best.
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> Rad
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do about the top cover, it fits fine but is only vented for a 360. Suggestions? I don't mind the look without it but I'd have to do something about the orange on the Cougar fans.
> 
> When I first built the system I had the loop running what I considered backwards as in the pump to front rad back to 'out' of gpu block to top rad to cpu to res which kept the loop cleaner. It worked fine but is very satisfying to have it flowing in the 'correct' direction now. Fans on top are a little tight but all on and secured, I am able to lower the fan rpms to nearly silent and still maintain less than a 10C delta. It creates a ton of airflow in the case and does a great job getting the heat up and out of the case, still need a small fan on the Titan X backplate tho and only a slim 120mm fan will fit in the rear spot due to the rad inlet tubing. Minor issues but all in all a simpler and more robust loop now. Now what to do with all that extra space in front...aquaero maybe?


Looks good!

Aluminum is a sticky material to cut, it loads up the cutting tool preventing an easy cut... You could use some WD-40, or any penetrating oil, to lubricate the blade to keep it from getting built up with chips... Did a lot of machining of aluminum in my day...


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Im going to go later tonight and see it. If it's really bad, I'll pass on it. I want a caselabs now, but that's $750, not including the 480 rad and probably a second D5 pump. I have the money, but it's a lot to spend lol.


Yes it is a lot, but its the best spent 750 USD ever!


----------



## SteezyTN

With the SMA8, what do you guys think is best radiator wise in the bottom compartment? My plan is an RX480 on the main side, and an RX360 or RX240 on the PSU side. I don't know about the RX360 yet because of compatibility, so I may knock off the RX480, and do with the RX360 on the main side and RX240 on the PSU side.

Anyways, regarding the heat and using both intakes. Would that be okay? Or leave the rad on the main said intake, and the PSU side rad as exhaust? I'm just worried about the rad pushing all the hot air into the other rad as exhaust, and depleting the purpose of the rad.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With the SMA8, what do you guys think is best radiator wise in the bottom compartment? My plan is an RX480 on the main side, and an RX360 or RX240 on the PSU side. I don't know about the RX360 yet because of compatibility, so I may knock off the RX480, and do with the RX360 on the main side and RX240 on the PSU side.
> 
> Anyways, regarding the heat and using both intakes. Would that be okay? Or leave the rad on the main said intake, and the PSU side rad as exhaust? I'm just worried about the rad pushing all the hot air into the other rad as exhaust, and depleting the purpose of the rad.


For the best result have all the rad fans as intake... makes no sense to draw hot air from the inside of case through the rads.

Drawing cooler outside air through the rads will cool your components better. Use the rear fan as exhaust. If you have some dead air spots in the case (between the GPU's for example) you could always add a fan to move that...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With the SMA8, what do you guys think is best radiator wise in the bottom compartment? My plan is an RX480 on the main side, and an RX360 or RX240 on the PSU side. I don't know about the RX360 yet because of compatibility, so I may knock off the RX480, and do with the RX360 on the main side and RX240 on the PSU side.
> 
> Anyways, regarding the heat and using both intakes. Would that be okay? Or leave the rad on the main said intake, and the PSU side rad as exhaust? I'm just worried about the rad pushing all the hot air into the other rad as exhaust, and depleting the purpose of the rad.


get a 560 mm for the bottom. It really was made for 140 mm fans not 120mm. This would fit perfectly and is one of the best rads around:

http://hardwarelabs.com/sr2/products/black-ice-sr2/sr2-560


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> get a 560 mm for the bottom. It really was made for 140 mm fans not 120mm. This would fit perfectly and is one of the best rads around:
> 
> http://hardwarelabs.com/sr2/products/black-ice-sr2/sr2-560


If I went with a 560, that was my option. But what about the rad on the PSU side? Intake or exhaust?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> For the best result have all the rad fans as intake... makes no sense to draw hot air from the inside of case through the rads.
> 
> Drawing cooler outside air through the rads will cool your components better. Use the rear fan as exhaust. If you have some dead air spots in the case (between the GPU's for example) you could always add a fan to move that...


But would it be okay to have all the fans in the bottom as intake... Meaning, where would all the hot air go?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If I went with a 560, that was my option. But what about the rad on the PSU side? Intake or exhaust?
> But would it be okay to have all the fans in the bottom as intake... Meaning, where would all the hot air go?


To the other side. The case has lots of vent holes that the air can escape too.


----------



## mandrix

My pic taking skills are not good, but here's some recent shots of my SM8 w/2 pedestals.
Interior shots are really hard as my camera is really picky about light levels and actually works best on Auto most of the time.
A few pages back I posted the top opened up for drive placement if anyone is interested.

Just to recap, I extended the top by using standoffs to push the "lid" out further, and then used acrylic to fill in the outside, thus creating some open space for drive placement.


The psu was wrapped until it failed and I had to RMA for a new one...need to order some new white vinyl wrap.


The MCP35x2 is now in the top pedestal and I swapped one of the 480 rads for an RX240 to give some space for the pumps with easy access.
The three 480mm and one 240mm rad cool it all very nicely though. Should have pulled off the side covers to show the custom fan stickers I made.









Previously used a FC9 for the led's but swapped in a FC8 recently to control the light panel, front/cpu/pump top/misc. led's.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Hello Guys,

I have CaseLabs STH10 and i want know how can i drill hole for fittings pass through? What i need for drilling


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have CaseLabs STH10 and i want know how can i drill hole for fittings pass through? What i need for drilling


A Step drill bit will do the trick.


----------



## seross69

Yeah that is the best thing to use but I can not remember the one you will need for this? Maybe someone can help.. What is the max size you need on the step bit to make a pass through hole and use all the bit???


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah that is the best thing to use but I can not remember the one you will need for this? Maybe someone can help.. What is the max size you need on the step bit to make a pass through hole and use all the bit???


TCO posted it a few pages back. Honestly it's easy enough to just make a hole and test to see if it fits, if not go one step down, test again.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah that is the best thing to use but I can not remember the one you will need for this? Maybe someone can help.. What is the max size you need on the step bit to make a pass through hole and use all the bit???


I asked same question few pages ago, everything is explained there


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I asked same question few pages ago, everything is explained there


Yes i know and i dont know why i can't remember this have done it lits of times and told people lots of times


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> A Step drill bit will do the trick.


You mean I do pilot hole with twist bit and then use the step bit with 3/4? Do i need a Dremel or something els


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> You mean I do pilot hole with twist bit and then use the step bit with 3/4? Do i need a Dremel or something els


It would help if you did a tiny pilot hole then just use the step drill bit to make the hole whatever size the pass through fitting will fit into. You would put the step bit into a drill like so:



I'd recommended putting tape all around it so you can A: mark it off accurately and B: Protect the surface.

You'll need something to smooth out the hole after like a file or something. It doesn't have to be this but I used a swivel head debur tool:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The Step Bit needs to go down to 20mm for the Passthrough to fit. (Bitspower)

The Cautious One

20mm = .78 inch ( A tad over 3/4" )


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> A Step drill bit will do the trick.


The one pictured here goes from 3/4 to 7/8 and skips 13/16. For BITSPOWER pass-thrus, 3/4 is too small and 7/8 is too much. I found one at Harbor Freight that has 13/16 and it's just about right. Again, that's for Bitspower pass-thrus. I don't know if other brands are the same or not.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

An Inwin Bit that goes all the way up to 22mm is perfect.

TCO


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> It would help if you did a tiny pilot hole then just use the step drill bit to make the hole whatever size the pass through fitting will fit into. You would put the step bit into a drill like so:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommended putting tape all around it so you can A: mark it off accurately and B: Protect the surface.
> 
> You'll need something to smooth out the hole after like a file or something. It doesn't have to be this but I used a swivel head debur tool:


Great, So what is the green tape? Can you give the link from amazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> The one pictured here goes from 3/4 to 7/8 and skips 13/16. For BITSPOWER pass-thrus, 3/4 is too small and 7/8 is too much. I found one at Harbor Freight that has 13/16 and it's just about right. Again, that's for Bitspower pass-thrus. I don't know if other brands are the same or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> An Inwin Bit that goes all the way up to 22mm is perfect.
> 
> TCO


Guys, Can you give the link of the step bit that works with Bitspower Pass through


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Great, So what is the green tape? Can you give the link from amazon
> 
> Guys, Can you give the link of the step bit that works with Bitspower Pass through


The green tape appears to be painters tape which is typically used to prevent paint from chipping while cutting/drilling and keeps the bit from slipping.

Step bit set that will work: http://www.amazon.com/Vktech-Steel-Drilling-Bits-Drill/dp/B00BYKM1NY


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Great, So what is the green tape? Can you give the link from amazon
> 
> Guys, Can you give the link of the step bit that works with Bitspower Pass through


This is the set that I bought:

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-96275.html

I have a local Harbor Freight and bought them there but you can order them. (I don't know about outside the U.S. though)


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> This is the set that I bought:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-96275.html
> 
> I have a local Harbor Freight and bought them there but you can order them. (I don't know about outside the U.S. though)


Okay but 13/16 is 20.6375 mm hole, And Bitspower is 25mm


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Okay but 13/16 is 20.6375 mm hole, And Bitspower is 25mm


I just measured a Bitspower passthru and the O.D. of the threaded part is 20mm. The O.D. of the knurled top part is 25mm. If you drill a 25mm hole it will drop all the way through the hole.


----------



## Wolfsbora

If I'm not mistaken, TCO said that you need a bit that goes up to 20mm.


----------



## Amlalsulami

7/8" Works with Bitspwer Pass through ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> 7/8" Works with Bitspwer Pass through ?


Mate it is 20 mm the hole you need. http://www.irwin.com/tools/drill-bits/high-speed-steel-metric-hole-enlarging

or something close to it in inches. Perhaps 13/16 inches. *The hole is not to be 25 mm*.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Mate it is 20 mm the hole you need. http://www.irwin.com/tools/drill-bits/high-speed-steel-metric-hole-enlarging
> 
> or something close to it in inches. Perhaps 13/16 inches. *The hole is not to be 25 mm*.


Thank you, if i bought what is the size to drill it for Bitspower PassThrough?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Thank you, if i bought what is the size to drill it for Bitspower PassThrough?


He just told you this read the post!!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Great, So what is the green tape? Can you give the link from amazon
> 
> Guys, Can you give the link of the step bit that works with Bitspower Pass through


Frog tape: http://amzn.to/1LfXbUL
Or
Painters tape: http://amzn.to/1Rafp8F

Step Drill Bit: http://amzn.to/1LfXrTC

Swivel Debur: http://amzn.to/1JV3VXF


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Thank you, if i bought what is the size to drill it for Bitspower PassThrough?



Please Click and Buy

Drill to 20mm Mark on Bit and install BItspower Passthrough.

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

There's a 'search this thread' link at the top & bottom of the page, use it and find out it actually works


----------



## wermad

Center punch works great to get your pilot hole going. Especially on the pc finish. I bought an inexpensive one and works very strong, enough to mark the aluminum with painters tape with ease


----------



## Amlalsulami

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Thank you everyone!!


Did you catch our Drift?

TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Did you catch our Drift?
> 
> TCO


It is amazing the people that try to mod and know nothing about how to do anything!!! Don't even know how to drill a hole!! I would be embarrassed to ask anything but the size and only this if i did not have one!!! Lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is amazing the people that try to mod and know nothing about how to do anything!!! Don't even know how to drill a hole!! I would be embarrassed to ask anything but the size and only this if i did not have one!!! Lol


This is My first Computer I built in 2013.



I joined here because I didn't know "How to" , I will never fault someone for asking a question. I learned "How to" Build this entirely from this community.











And I will never forget how many questions were answered 5 times the same way after I asked 1 question 5 times in 5 different ways.









TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> This is My first Computer I built in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> I joined here because I didn't know "How to" , I will never fault someone for asking a question. I learned "How to" Build this entirely from this community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will never forget how many questions were answered 5 times the same way after I asked 1 question 5 times in 5 different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Ask how yes or ask for ideas but it seems like some of these people have never held a tool before.

Sorry I was a little out of line in what I said but sometimes it just gets to me!!

Also I am so Jelly of your last build!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ask how yes or ask for ideas but it seems like some of these people have never held a tool before.
> 
> Sorry I was a little out of line in what I said but *sometimes it just gets to me!!*
> 
> Also I am so Jelly of your last build!!!












I understand. Thanks for the Compliment!

TCO


----------



## Archea47

This thing is so gorgeous (Merc' S8 Pedestal)!







Looking at the room in the pedestal though ... I was hoping to mount 120mm exhaust fans with two 360mm radiators. While I measure there should be enough room, I'm getting concerned about clearance for the end tanks on the front side. I'll have a Monsta 360 and a Coolgate G2 360 down there ...


----------



## ALT F4

If any of you have a few minutes I need some opinions on this. Just can't figure out myself and would like to avoid spending $150 to find out


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> It would help if you did a tiny pilot hole then just use the step drill bit to make the hole whatever size the pass through fitting will fit into. You would put the step bit into a drill like so:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommended putting tape all around it so you can A: mark it off accurately and B: Protect the surface.
> 
> You'll need something to smooth out the hole after like a file or something. It doesn't have to be this but I used a swivel head debur tool:


This might sound like a stupid question, but instead of using a file or deburring tool, would I be able to use a piece of 1000grit sand paper to smoothen out the hole?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question, but instead of using a file or deburring tool, would I be able to use a piece of 1000grit sand paper to smoothen out the hole?


You can. Although, i recommend putting that sandpaper on a sanding block or even something rigid.


----------



## Deeptek

I went from rigid to soft tubing. Seems a bit backwards for the times and the builds that are coming out now a days.

_*Ive got alot of black 12mm bitspower fittings if anyone is in need for a good price.*_
Custom cables on the way from HexagonPC. One more GPU and the build will be complete.

Something about soft tubing and UV that takes me back to my younger days of being at lan parties. Heres a toast to the old days:


----------



## Anateus

Whats that huge thing? Some kind of cpu + mobo block?


----------



## Georgey123

I believe is bitspower's version of a monoblock. Nice build as well mate


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question, but instead of using a file or deburring tool, would I be able to use a piece of 1000grit sand paper to smoothen out the hole?


Yes and no. You "could" but once you reach a certain point youll still have an ugly looking burr on thr bottom but itll be barely off the surface that youll be scared to sand for risk of damaging the surrounding area but if you put enough tape it could work. Alternatively if you happen to have a counter-sink drill bit itll take care of that for you even more eaisly than the swivel debur.



But thats probably overkill on parts you would need for a hole lol.

But if you went only 1000 grit i fear your arm might fall off! Start with something lower


----------



## ali13245

I appreciate the help =D. I'll take that into consideration lol. I have another question regarding this pump/res combo

http://www.performance-pcs.com/combo-pump-reservoir/ek-xres-140-d5-vario-incl-pump.html

Im planning to mount this on the wall of the sma8, however I don't know what tools are required to mount it. Do you know what type of tools I would need? Is there like a specific drill bit I need to use or something along those lines?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I went from rigid to soft tubing. Seems a bit backwards for the times and the builds that are coming out now a days.
> 
> _*Ive got alot of black 12mm bitspower fittings if anyone is in need for a good price.*_
> Custom cables on the way from HexagonPC. One more GPU and the build will be complete.
> 
> Something about soft tubing and UV that takes me back to my younger days of being at lan parties. Heres a toast to the old days:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Whats that huge thing? Some kind of cpu + mobo block?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> I believe is bitspower's version of a monoblock. Nice build as well mate


Yes that is BP's mono block design, I have one in my M8 but not the clear top


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I appreciate the help =D. I'll take that into consideration lol. I have another question regarding this pump/res combo
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/combo-pump-reservoir/ek-xres-140-d5-vario-incl-pump.html
> 
> Im planning to mount this on the wall of the sma8, however I don't know what tools are required to mount it. Do you know what type of tools I would need? Is there like a specific drill bit I need to use or something along those lines?


You would use a drill for the two holes on wall of the SMA8 for the mounting bracket included with that pump/res combo.

The specific drill bit needed for that pump/res combo is a 4.2mm drill bit. You could instead use a slightly bigger drill bit (such as 3/16") or even a step drill bit which was mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Off Topic posts that were reported have been deleted. If you really need to discuss things way off topic, there is an off-topic section.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Whats that huge thing? Some kind of cpu + mobo block?


Yes, that huge thing is a CPU, Chipset and Mosfet block top. Bitspower AIX99D.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And that huge thing works very well on keeping temps down on my 5930k and board, debated on adding memory to the mix but I'm just clocked to 2400 so no biggie yet


----------



## Deeptek

Yea Darth it does a better job than i thought it would. Ive found that temps on the DDR4 at 1.2v isnt high at all even at 2800MHz so the RAM cooling was just more of an aesthetical choice for me. Add some black bitspower blocks to the mix!


----------



## SteezyTN

So ok going to place the order for the SMA8 very soon, within the next week. I'm going to out a 560 (not sure which one yet), and my RX360 in the bottom compartment. Then I will place my Rx240 in the front, and the RX480 up top.

I'll have the 560 and 360 as both push, and as INTAKE. I shouldn't have a problem with that right? Then the RX240 in the front as intake, and the Rx480 as exhaust. Then leave the back fan as exhaust. How does this sound? That should be enough to keep my Titan X's very cool. I'll use one pump for now, and later I'll purchase a second for serial.


----------



## Amlalsulami

STH10


----------



## seross69

My 2nd favorite case!!! Jelly
Third is S8


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone know if a 560mm radiator at 60mm with fit with passtheoighs right under the GPUs (standard SMA8 case). Or should I go with a 30mm thick 560?


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm. . it possibly could, kinda wondered if I could cram one in a M8


----------



## seross69

Will a 560 even fit in a SMA8????


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Will a 560 even fit in a SMA8????


I believe it will, But it is a great question.

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Will a 560 even fit in a SMA8????


yes it does. In fact the bottom compartment of the SMA8 is made for 560 rads. 140 mm fans look a lot better that 120 mm there since there is no mesh left using a 560 mm there. Even better, now HWlabs rads are 15 mm fan spacing which means they are compatible with rad mount. I mounted a sr1 560 there and before the recent upgrade HWlabs use to put 20 mm between fans. I had to mod the rad and bracket to fit the 560 there because of that odd fan spacing. But with the sr2 now it will be a breeze and a perfect fit.


----------



## VSG

Gab, if you can wait the multiport SR2 is coming soon with some changes to the prototype that FF got.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Anyone know if a 560mm radiator at 60mm with fit with passtheoighs right under the GPUs (standard SMA8 case). Or should I go with a 30mm thick 560?


I am using a 30mm thick 560 with passthru fittings from the GPUs. I had a 45mm thick rad and the fittings would have interfered with it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I am using a 30mm thick 560 with passthru fittings from the GPUs. I had a 45mm thick rad and the fittings would have interfered with it.


Do you have any pictures? Thanks


----------



## wermad

Really tired and sleep deprived to the point of nausea







. But coming along and I can see the finish line


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you have any pictures? Thanks


I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. Already shut down for the night.


----------



## VSG

Looking good!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'll have the 560 and 360 as both push, and as INTAKE. I shouldn't have a problem with that right? Then the RX240 in the front as intake, and the Rx480 as exhaust. Then leave the back fan as exhaust. How does this sound? That should be enough to keep my Titan X's very cool. I'll use one pump for now, and later I'll purchase a second for serial.


I suggest all the radiators be intake unless the exhausts are isolated from the hot air coming off of the other radiators. I added an extra 120 to my current build and it made zero improvement in temps when benching at the limit. That was when it was an exhaust, with my other radiators as intake. Once I turned the fan around to suck in rather than exhaust the temps finally dropped a few degrees.

Edit: Wermad, that's very inspiring


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gab, if you can wait the multiport SR2 is coming soon with some changes to the prototype that FF got.


Ah nice. I am not in the market right now for a 560 mm. Have the sr1 on chessboard and do an awesome job cooling cpu. But the sr2 would be my rad of choice as per what is in the market right now. What did they change VSG? Did they recessed one side of the ports into the tank? Did they include the magical 7-port? Cool they are listening to us. Got love HWlabs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ah nice. I am not in the market right now for a 560 mm. Have the sr1 on chessboard and do an awesome job cooling cpu. But the sr2 would be my rad of choice as per what is in the market right now. What did they change VSG? Did they recessed one side of the ports into the tank? Did they include the magical 7-port? Cool they are listening to us. Got love HWlabs.


I am going to tag @d3t0n8 here, I don't know what specifics I can say under NDA agreement sadly.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you have any pictures? Thanks


I hope these help:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@1911Savage That Rig looks Familiar


















TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @1911Savage That Rig looks Familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yeah, I know.

But when you use the same case and similar components as someone else it's hard not to look the same. I'm trying my best not to outright copy anyone but inspiration has to come from somewhere, right?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Yeah, I know.
> 
> But when you use the same case and similar components as someone else it's hard not to look the same. I'm trying my best not to outright copy anyone but *inspiration* has to come from somewhere, right?


I thought that's why We build computers?









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I hope these help:


awesome. That's exactly how I wanted the tubes to come down. So you said that's a 30mm rad, and that a 45 wouldn't work? Looks like I'll be getting a a 30mm rad. Thanks!


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> awesome. That's exactly how I wanted the tubes to come down. So you said that's a 30mm rad, and that a 45 wouldn't work? Looks like I'll be getting a a 30mm rad. Thanks!


A 45mm MIGHT work if you used some kind of low profile fittings or something but I wouldn't count on it.

Besides, and I am not an authority on this, but I've seen tests showing that radiator thickness - in this case of 15mm difference - wouldn't affect temps enough to matter. I think it was DazMode that did the tests I'm referring to.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> awesome. That's exactly how I wanted the tubes to come down. So you said that's a 30mm rad, and that a 45 wouldn't work? Looks like I'll be getting a a 30mm rad. Thanks!


The EK XTX 480mm Is ( 520x*130*x64mm )

The Alphacool UT 45mm 560mm is ( 607x*144*x46mm )

The Depth ( Or Height to the Midplate ) Is what is making a difference !

TCO



That 1/2" is what is needed to have a FItting above the Radiator


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The EK XTX 480mm Is ( 520x*130*x64mm )
> 
> The Alphacool UT 45mm 560mm is ( 607x*144*x46mm )
> 
> The Depth ( Or Height to the Midplate ) Is what is making a difference !
> 
> TCO


But he wants a 560, not a 480, right?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> But he wants a 560, not a 480, right?


Correct, Just stating what looks like "Why" a 45mm 30mm thickness

TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Correct, Just stating what looks like "Why" at 45mm thickness
> 
> TCO


That's true.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> That's true.


The rad mount couldnt be lowered on the frame mounts anymore?

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Some CS love: SMA8 (chessboard), s5 (Grey Matter) and the new one X2M (unnamed so far but could be cerebellum







) All 3 stacked I think is still smaller that Wermad case


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The rad mount couldnt be lowered on the frame mounts anymore?
> 
> TCO


No. I had them in the lowest position it would go. The rad mount itself might drop down a little but the bottom of the fans would hit the case frame.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> No. I had them in the lowest position it would go. The rad mount itself might drop down a little but the bottom of the fans would hit the case frame.












Interesting

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

@TheCautiousOne, the height should not matter if the thickness isn't a problem. With your rad, it's thick, so you need a rad that's short it height. He has a 560 which is 30mm thick, so it doesn't even come in contact with the pass throughs. Based on his photo, it looks like it to me that if it's 30mm thick, and height radiator will fit.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne, the height should not matter if the thickness isn't a problem. With your rad, it's thick, so you need a rad that's short it height. He has a 560 which is 30mm thick, so it doesn't even come in contact with the pass throughs. Based on his photo, it looks like it to me that if it's 30mm thick, and height radiator will fit.


I digress. If the 560mm Rad was the Same "Depth" Or in this scenario ( 130mm ) instead of 144mm you Could have an 80mm Thickness in the lower comparment, The Fittings attached to the Passthroughs would fit "Above" the Radiator. ( The fittings attached to the midplate would fit above the radiator to allow tubing connections)








Watch Video at 00:40 seconds and you will see the lower compartment.

TCO

The Reason he could only fit a 30mm depth was because of the placement of Passthroughs in the midplate. Had he put them farther back in the midplate he could have fit a 60mm thick rad or bigger depending on the placement of the Passthroughs. But do to the Depth of the 560mm Rad ( 144mm) It was so close to the midplate that he could only mount the rad to the case and deal with it due to running the Passthroughs directly under the GPU oulets of the cards.


----------



## SteezyTN

@TheCautiousOne, you must be confusing the 120.X and the 140.X. Almost all 560 radiators are 144+. A 560 that is 130 doesn't exist, according to my research of all the 560's listed at PPCS.

I want to place my pass throughs right where his is and yours is. Meaning with what he said, height (width)won't make a different because anything longer than ~30 will interfere with the passtheoighs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne, you must be confusing the 120.X and the 140.X. Almost all 560 radiators are 144+. A 560 that is 130 doesn't exist, according to my research of all the 560's listed at PPCS.
> 
> I want to place my pass throughs right where his is and yours is. Meaning with what he said, height (width)won't make a different because anything longer than ~30 will interfere with the passtheoighs.


Comparing 120.4 Vs a 140.4 is all.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Comparing 120.4 Vs a 140.4 is all.
> 
> TCO


But based on his photo, a 560 can only be 30mm thick if I want to use pass throughs right under the GPU.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Comparing 120.4 Vs a 140.4 is all.
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But based on his photo, a 560 can only be 30mm thick if I want to use pass throughs right under the GPU.


Some people work less than me?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But based on his photo, a 560 can only be 30mm thick if I want to use pass throughs right under the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> TCO
> 
> The Reason he could only fit a 30mm depth was because of the placement of Passthroughs in the midplate. Had he put them farther back in the midplate he could have fit a 60mm thick rad or bigger depending on the placement of the Passthroughs. But do to the Depth of the 560mm Rad ( 144mm) It was so close to the midplate that he could only mount the rad to the case and deal with it due to running the Passthroughs directly under the GPU oulets of the cards.


TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> TCO
> 
> The Reason he could only fit a 30mm depth was because of the placement of Passthroughs in the midplate. Had he put them farther back in the midplate he could have fit a 60mm thick rad or bigger depending on the placement of the Passthroughs. But do to the Depth of the 560mm Rad ( 144mm) It was so close to the midplate that he could only mount the rad to the case and deal with it due to running the Passthroughs directly under the GPU oulets of the cards.


Correct.

I wanted my GPU tubes to go straight down like I have them in my pics. I could have used some triple rotary or other fittings to get the passthroughs farther back on the midplate but that was not the look that I wanted.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> I wanted my GPU tubes to go straight down like I have them in my pics. I could have used some triple rotary or other fittings to get the passthroughs farther back on the midplate but that was not the look that I wanted.


I'll be getting the 560 GTS which is 30mm. I want the GPUs to look good.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But based on his photo, a 560 can only be 30mm thick if I want to use pass throughs right under the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'll be getting the 560 GTS which is 30mm. I want the GPUs to look good.


I am glad I could cause some Confusion

TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am glad I could cause some Confusion
> 
> TCO


Not at all. I understand. I just wish I could have made the 45mm do what I wanted but it wouldn't.

Now I just need to sell my slightly used 560mm x 45mm rad.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright CASELABS S3 Build Log is ago!!

TCO


----------



## NKrader




----------



## wermad

I'm up and running on my rig







. Only thing was the buttons, led don't work that well. I'll pick some up later. Had to freshen up the sleeve and replace one melted plug. At least the power and reset work great. Possible the led is burnt out. I have everything ready for the "family" desktop side but I'm postponing it for now. I got a lot of cleanup left to do and its hard to progress w/ two little one's running crazy all day. Eerily quiet and cool so far. Everything started up the first time after some time bleeding the system (pump only powered on). Still some air in there but I'll let that settle and make its way on its own.


----------



## Ironsmack

Looking good man!

That gunmetal color reminds me of a vault from F&F 6.


----------



## Ypsylon

Really nice. Only 2 pedestals more and it can work as a wardrobe too.


----------



## Hardway68

So here goes nothin - First post on Overclock.net and I hope I'm not jumping right in and interrupting something already in progress... I think this post is going to be an introduction as well as a few questions I'd sure like some advice on from all you experts out there.

I'm relatively new to custom PCs and gaming - and over the last six-eight months have become totally hooked on both. I built my current rig in January of this year, a Coolermaster HAF XB EVO with SLI 970s, but as it turns out, that relatively powerful machine was only the gateway drug. Now I'm waiting for my Mercury S8 to ship (hopefully next week!) and I already have my two 980Tis and 4790K sitting right here, ready to go into the new Caselabs case. I can't wait!

Here are my current plans for the new Caselabs rig, followed by some of the stuff I'm not yet too clear on -

I plan to watercool the 980Tis and CPU with a single loop, D5 combo tube res (probably) and dual 360 rad arrangement. I'm close to pulling the trigger on the EK 360 x2 drop-in kit for the S8 and Performance PCs has already agreed to swap out the chrome fittings for black that come with the EK kit. Problem I'm having is, I was really planning to go hardline with PETG tubing for this build and I'm having a hell of a time planning out the loop and guesstimating the fittings I'll need. Especially the sizes and brands of hardline stuff, cause it doesn't look like EK has much selection for hardline, mostly just soft tubing compression fittings, etc..

It's possible I will need to run a few soft lines as well as the hardline, but I'm not completely sure about this either. I know soft tubing would be a lot easier, but I sorta have my heart set on hardline everything. I've looked through quite a few S8 watercooled builds and it looks like plenty of folks have done this. I'm not cooling RAM or VRMs or anything other than GPUs/CPU in this system, but I do plan to use an Aquaero 6 Pro and some sensors, a few of which (flow, temp) will be incorporated into the loop itself.

Anyway, enough about the overall plan and to the questions:
1. Should I go all hardline, or a mixture of soft tubing and hardline?
2. For hardline, I assume I'll use 1/2", which I understand must generally be the same brand of tubing and fittings for compatibility, (i.e.13mm fittings may leak if I use 1/2" tubing). Tubing will be deep red with clear coolant, all fittings matte black. Any suggestions for fitting/tubing brands? Is 1/2", or 13mm, or something else, the best sizes to go with?
3. If I use any soft tubing, I'm thinking to go with 3/8"ID x5/8"OD. Any thoughts on this? Maybe best to stick with EK and 10/13mm for all soft tubing?
4. Anything else I should be thinking about with regard to fittings, tubing, hardware, etc., for setting up the loop?

I know this has been a long post and I appreciate any advice you can give on any of these questions. I also know this would all be easier if I had the actual S8 case in front of me and I may end up needing to wait until it arrives to plan and purchase the WC components. I'd love to be able to have this all planned out and everything purchased so I can just put it together when the case gets here, but that just may not be realistic, I don't know.

So, I realize this is been an awfully long (brevity is not my strong suit) introductory post and I truly appreciate becoming a part of this great group of enthusiasts, one of which I'm quickly becoming! I'll be sure to post a build log once this project really gets off the ground and I'll do another post with the general plans and parts I'll use, once I get that completely nailed down. Thanks for reading and looking forward to hearing all your opinions!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardway68*
> 
> So here goes nothin - First post on Overclock.net and I hope I'm not jumping right in and interrupting something already in progress... I think this post is going to be an introduction as well as a few questions I'd sure like some advice on from all you experts out there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relatively new to custom PCs and gaming - and over the last six-eight months have become totally hooked on both. I built my current rig in January of this year, a Coolermaster HAF XB EVO with SLI 970s, but as it turns out, that relatively powerful machine was only the gateway drug. Now I'm waiting for my Mercury S8 to ship (hopefully next week!) and I already have my two 980Tis and 4790K sitting right here, ready to go into the new Caselabs case. I can't wait!
> 
> Here are my current plans for the new Caselabs rig, followed by some of the stuff I'm not yet too clear on -
> 
> I plan to watercool the 980Tis and CPU with a single loop, D5 combo tube res (probably) and dual 360 rad arrangement. I'm close to pulling the trigger on the EK 360 x2 drop-in kit for the S8 and Performance PCs has already agreed to swap out the chrome fittings for black that come with the EK kit. Problem I'm having is, I was really planning to go hardline with PETG tubing for this build and I'm having a hell of a time planning out the loop and guesstimating the fittings I'll need. Especially the sizes and brands of hardline stuff, cause it doesn't look like EK has much selection for hardline, mostly just soft tubing compression fittings, etc..
> 
> It's possible I will need to run a few soft lines as well as the hardline, but I'm not completely sure about this either. I know soft tubing would be a lot easier, but I sorta have my heart set on hardline everything. I've looked through quite a few S8 watercooled builds and it looks like plenty of folks have done this. I'm not cooling RAM or VRMs or anything other than GPUs/CPU in this system, but I do plan to use an Aquaero 6 Pro and some sensors, a few of which (flow, temp) will be incorporated into the loop itself.
> 
> Anyway, enough about the overall plan and to the questions:
> 1. Should I go all hardline, or a mixture of soft tubing and hardline?
> 2. For hardline, I assume I'll use 1/2", which I understand must generally be the same brand of tubing and fittings for compatibility, (i.e.13mm fittings may leak if I use 1/2" tubing). Tubing will be deep red with clear coolant, all fittings matte black. Any suggestions for fitting/tubing brands? Is 1/2", or 13mm, or something else, the best sizes to go with?
> 3. If I use any soft tubing, I'm thinking to go with 3/8"ID x5/8"OD. Any thoughts on this? Maybe best to stick with EK and 10/13mm for all soft tubing?
> 4. Anything else I should be thinking about with regard to fittings, tubing, hardware, etc., for setting up the loop?
> 
> I know this has been a long post and I appreciate any advice you can give on any of these questions. I also know this would all be easier if I had the actual S8 case in front of me and I may end up needing to wait until it arrives to plan and purchase the WC components. I'd love to be able to have this all planned out and everything purchased so I can just put it together when the case gets here, but that just may not be realistic, I don't know.
> 
> So, I realize this is been an awfully long (brevity is not my strong suit) introductory post and I truly appreciate becoming a part of this great group of enthusiasts, one of which I'm quickly becoming! I'll be sure to post a build log once this project really gets off the ground and I'll do another post with the general plans and parts I'll use, once I get that completely nailed down. Thanks for reading and looking forward to hearing all your opinions!


Welcome to the addiction. Look for Bitspower fittings. Has the best variety of fittings you could need. I would choose to do soft or hard. Although in my M8 i did soft tubing around the backside of the case for the plumbing and only left the hardline for the front where it would be viewed. I have since switched over to fully 3/4in soft tubing due to the ability to remove and swap parts out more easily.

Personally if your new to building rigs id say that you are going to be purchasing upgrades in the future ( if your anything like me, my build is never finished ) and hardline, for me, can be a bit much work having to drain and disassemble the whole loop just to add new components.

Look into some 1/2 - 3/4 tubing with possible quick disconnects on the points where you will be able to disconnect and use the removable mobo tray how its intended.

If done right soft tubing can be just as beautiful as rigid and gives you an easier access to doing work in your system.

Good luck with the build. Let us know if you need anymore help.


----------



## Deeptek

delete


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used QDC's on the back side of my M8 to join the main section to the pedestal (Hardline in the main tower and soft in the pedestal along with the drain in a easy to access location). So far dealing with the hardline hasn't been difficult, but I've made sure to keep the loop simple. I do agree on using QDC's on components that will be swapped out alot or occasionally, also to be made to where you can easily use the tray in it's intentions. I do need to order a test bench kit in the future to further this so I can test parts prior to fully installing them in the case.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I used QDC's on the back side of my M8 to join the main section to the pedestal (Hardline in the main tower and soft in the pedestal along with the drain in a easy to access location). So far dealing with the hardline hasn't been difficult, but I've made sure to keep the loop simple. I do agree on using QDC's on components that will be swapped out alot or occasionally, also to be made to where you can easily use the tray in it's intentions. I do need to order a test bench kit in the future to further this so I can test parts prior to fully installing them in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You could really improve the look even further if you figure out a clever way to route those cables


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm working on doing a sleeved set, so the cable routing will be changed/cleaned up soon


----------



## Anateus

So. How would you run your bottom SMA8 compartment with 140.4 and 140.2 rads?
I first thought about doing them both push pull and make smaller rad ehxaust air. Also front fan would be set for an intake.
But you guys said to set both sides for intake.. How is hot air supposed to escape? Wouldnt it kind of overheat down there?


----------



## DarthBaggins

On rads you always want to run the fans on intake, and mine exhaust out the back and top.


----------



## Anateus

Yeah, but there is no place that heated air could escape through.


----------



## SteezyTN

What radiator do you suggest for the bottom SMA8 compartment. Black ice nemesis 560 GTS (not GTX) or RX480? I know the 560 fills the bottom better, but it can only be 30mm thick. I can go 480 and be as thick as I want.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Looking good man!
> 
> That gunmetal color reminds me of a vault from F&F 6.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Really nice. Only 2 pedestals more and it can work as a wardrobe too.
Click to expand...

Tnx guys. I need to take more pics but busy today and a bit sick.

Here's the top plumbing:


----------



## Ypsylon

Mad (in a good way). It seems Mad is second name (and Bonkers is third lol) for most people in here.









Keep up good work.

On personal note I will start equipping my TH10A next weekend (if there are no delays). Sadly without loop for now as all purchases (including one side disaster with burned UPS) ate more money than I can stomach.


----------



## wermad

The business end. Pic taking skills at their worst


----------



## NoDoz

Joining the club with a Mercury S8!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Joining the club with a Mercury S8!


Congrats bud! Do you have it yet or just ordered it? I am a previous owner of the S8 and love it!


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So. How would you run your bottom SMA8 compartment with 140.4 and 140.2 rads?
> I first thought about doing them both push pull and make smaller rad ehxaust air. Also front fan would be set for an intake.
> But you guys said to set both sides for intake.. How is hot air supposed to escape? Wouldnt it kind of overheat down there?


Quoting for any answers.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quoting for any answers.


Or, how about putting the 280 on the front as an intake.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quoting for any answers.


For what it's worth, JayzTwoCents has a 140.4 & 140.2 in the bottom of his "Skunkworks" PC and he's got the front 140.4 intake and the rear 140.2 exhausting. I don't know if you've seen his videos on this but you might check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEO1ZZTA0d4


----------



## JoshuaB123

Soon I will be getting a two-tone gunmetal and black TH10A!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Soon I will be getting a two-tone gunmetal and black TH10A!


hopefully you already ordered or are ordering soon?


----------



## JoshuaB123

Soon, because CaseLabs will temporarily stop selling gunmetal, also I am water cooling, 3-way SLI 980TIs, going to pick two up this summer and another one later on, and I am waiting for Acer to release their new g-sync 34" ultraiwide curved monitor. I've ran into a problem tho, can't decide if I want to run 3 Lamptron FC5 V3s for my 17 fans or 2 FC8s


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What radiator do you suggest for the bottom SMA8 compartment. Black ice nemesis 560 GTS (not GTX) or RX480? I know the 560 fills the bottom better, but it can only be 30mm thick. I can go 480 and be as thick as I want.


Black Ice Rads are the best IMO. They have shown to have the least amount of flux left after the construction of them that I have found from a few brands that I have used.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Black Ice Rads are the best IMO. They have shown to have the least amount of flux left after the construction of them that I have found from a few brands that I have used.


you judge "best" on how clean they are inside? not how well they perform?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> you judge "best" on how clean they are inside? not how well they perform?


They held the crown until the new xe rads from ek came out, and they still perform quite well. There's just so little prep when compared to rad offerings from some of the other companies out there.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> you judge "best" on how clean they are inside? not how well they perform?


Nemesis rad performance is something that is common knowledge to most people in this thread and if people are already talking about buying the BI Nems then im sure they already know about the performance. All of the crap left by the manufactures is a big deciding factor for me personally because no matter how well you clean your rads prior to use there is still flux left in them that gets passed into your channels of your blocks, which in turn can cause system degradation.

I gave my two cents on why I personally like Black Ice Rads. Give the guy a foot in the right direction.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They held the crown until the new xe rads from ek came out, and they still perform quite well. There's just so little prep when compared to rad offerings from some of the other companies out there.


yes indeed


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Black Ice Rads are the best IMO. They have shown to have the least amount of flux left after the construction of them that I have found from a few brands that I have used.


Because of the prep work and multiple port fitment issues with the Alphacool radiators, I actually decided to switch to Black Ice radiators in my Case Labs build.


----------



## wermad

I had no issues with all eight of alpha radiators using side and flexbay mounts. Just use the stock plugs. I found these to have a low profile. I also used some slightly better 30mm m3 screws (mcmastercarr.com) that barely grabbed. I thought about making the cut outs to clear ports but I didn't want to compromise the mount, especially the flexbay ones. Alphacool does include 35mm long screws as well.

One last thing, it looks like HL is using 28mm long screws on their new Black ice rads. May not be long enough for mounting once you add the brackets thickness. If you need longer screws check ebay (US sellers for quicker shipping) or mcmaster.com (a bit more expensive but I find the screws a bit better in quality).


----------



## VSG

Yeah the stock HWLabs screws are not long enough with drop-in rad mounts. Some of the others barely work but in most cases I have had to get replacement screws anyway.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had no issues with all eight of alpha radiators using side and flexbay mounts. Just use the stock plugs. I found these to have a low profile. I also used some slightly better 30mm m3 screws (mcmastercarr.com) that barely grabbed. I thought about making the cut outs to clear ports but I didn't want to compromise the mount, especially the flexbay ones. Alphacool does include 35mm long screws as well.
> 
> One last thing, it looks like HL is using 28mm long screws on their new Black ice rads. May not be long enough for mounting once you add the brackets thickness. If you need longer screws check ebay (US sellers for quicker shipping) or mcmaster.com (a bit more expensive but I find the screws a bit better in quality).


Yeah, I've got a GTX rad 360/280 and the 28mm screws did not work going through the mount. I ended up having to order some 30mm screws, and they worked fine.


----------



## wermad

A few more pics. Cables are a bit too short to pull it out and take better pics. I'll have to disco everything and pull it out to take better pics of my cl.


----------



## kitg90

that beast of a pc


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> A few more pics. Cables are a bit too short to pull it out and take better pics. I'll have to disco everything and pull it out to take better pics of my cl.


Man. My wife would kill me! Awesome though!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Oh man Wermad, that is badonka donkulous on 24" donker mags.

I had no idea how big these cases really were until I got mine and mine are 33% smaller than yours.

My wife says that mine are the ugliest cases she has ever seen and that they look like a computer from the 1980's.

The look on her face when I told her that one was going in the living room was priceless. Mine are non-cosmetic primer which looks like your is too. My living room walls are painted a very similar color, maybe 10% darker but close enough. I am trying to wrap my head around a color scheme. I will keep one I assembled so that I can paint when I decide. I was at (inadvertently) a low rider show this morning that had some pretty cool color schemes. There was one with some brown pin striping on light pink with a red and black interior. It made me think of how the case would look with the Asus ROG color scheme inside.

I have been looking at the house of kolor paints but may also go with glasurit. Decisions decisions.

Are you going to paint yours?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> A few more pics. Cables are a bit too short to pull it out and take better pics. I'll have to disco everything and pull it out to take better pics of my cl.


O..my...God, your tv has a build-in heater/cooler!









Very impressive, wermad!


----------



## 1Quickchic

Hey everyone, was wondering around looking for pics and finally stumbled upon this thread! And will post up pics and what's in my build soon to join, and hopefully some build log pics. I really didn't think I was going to be able to get a case labs case, (hubby said no way,because of price) and had actually settled on a corsair 750D to put everything. Had it all built, 4 rads etc, than came across a rediculous find on my local Craigslist for a TH10-A that was listed for 450 with an extended top and extras, so I texted an offer (that the hubby said was ok) and came home with its for 300!!! Which it came with a 240 radiator ,an ek resevoir, and some fans, so basically got the case I wanted and an deal of the year! And now I
Am building it, and well I kinda over did it and yes its over the top but so far I'm in love with it. I haven't yet tore down my 750D as I am waiting on a few pieces from case labs and more fan, from performance-pcs.com (Duke has been super helpful over there, can't say I couldn't be more pleased with them) and also I almost don't want to take the 750D apart, but I can't really and ford to build another pc for a little bit. The only thing I may consider doing if I can figure a way to afford it ; would be to upgrade my motherboard to a different z97 board (either an MSI X-Power, EVGA Classified, Asus, or gigabyte )in that order so I could add 1 more gtx titan black with water block and go tri-sli so I can get a bit more graphic horsepower to play the witcher 3 and upcoming game at or near maxed out resolutions. I haven't flashed my bios yet but as soon as the cards are in this case and on their own separate loop I fully intend to flash them and oc them. A question I keep trying to answer my self but can get a definitive answer for is ; is a single EK X3-250 RES Enough per loop? Meaning I'll have 1 RES per loop. I had purchased 4 total but making them all fit has proven to much of a pain ,so I went down to 2. Anyway I've written quite the novel of introduction, I'll try to get a pic or 2 in my next few posts, but I do want to thank everyone for their build logs and making this forum what it is as its been super helpful ! Thanks everyone! !


----------



## Mega Man

1 res per loop is fine, the res job is 2 fold.

1 keep the pump primed,

2 extra water for evaporation.

so you dont need 2

congrats on the find and welcome!~

please remember

membership is free, pics are not optional !~


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> *Oh man TCO, that is badonka donkulous on 24" donker mags.*
> 
> I had no idea how big these cases really were until I got mine and mine are 33% smaller than yours.
> 
> My wife says that mine are the ugliest cases she has ever seen and that they look like a computer from the 1980's.
> 
> The look on her face when I told her that one was going in the living room was priceless. Mine are non-cosmetic primer which looks like your is too. My living room walls are painted a very similar color, maybe 10% darker but close enough. I am trying to wrap my head around a color scheme. I will keep one I assembled so that I can paint when I decide. I was at (inadvertently) a low rider show this morning that had some pretty cool color schemes. There was one with some brown pin striping on light pink with a red and black interior. It made me think of how the case would look with the Asus ROG color scheme inside.
> 
> I have been looking at the house of kolor paints but may also go with glasurit. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Are you going to paint yours?


Not Sure what Was going on in this first line (But I hope you're ok







)

My Case Is Gunmetal/White (Not a Primer)

What Case Did you Get? Mine is the SMA8 which stands around 26" Tall.

TCO


Spoiler: Next to the Chair


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 res per loop is fine, the res job is 2 fold.
> 
> 1 keep the pump primed,
> 
> 2 extra water for evaporation.
> 
> so you dont need 2
> 
> congrats on the find and welcome!~
> 
> please remember
> 
> membership is free, pics are not optional !~


Thanks Mega Man!! I figured that 1 res per loop was fine ,but wanted to be sure. I have 2 x res 150's in the 750D but they are both on the same loop, pretty sure I just needed one then as well but I wanted 2 for the looks, it was kinda the same deal with these 250's but there just isn't enough room to fit 4 of them , at least not the way I want them to be anyway







Pictures will be coming up later today, also I want to ask another question, more of an opinion really, and well having a picture will be helpful with the opinion as well.


----------



## Anateus

Which fittings are better for acrylic/petg - compression, or push-in?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Which fittings are better for acrylic/petg - compression, or push-in?


I love me some Rocket Science push-in fittings. They are 1/2" (12.7mm) and have double O rings. The come from a place down under. *Check them out here*. I'm using them in my PC Face rig (Corsair 550D) and will probably use them in my next non-dedicated folding rig (most likely an mATX or mITX Case Labs build.


----------



## Anateus

I'll be most likely going with EK fittings, because they also supply acrylic/petg tubes. Dem compressions colours


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Which fittings are better for acrylic/petg - compression, or push-in?


it is personal pref, and what you will be using them for, if your case does alot of moving ie a lan pc, then like more !~


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not Sure what Was going on in this first line (But I hope you're ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> My Case Is Gunmetal/White (Not a Primer)
> 
> What Case Did you Get? Mine is the SMA8 which stands around 26" Tall.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next to the Chair


Sorry, thought the post at the top of the page was yours. Post was directed at wermad.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I'll be most likely going with EK fittings, because they also supply acrylic/petg tubes. Dem compressions colours


I hear ya there! EK's offering is also really nice. It also simplifies everything to get it from one source. You better start a build log if you haven't already!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sorry, thought the post at the top of the page was yours. Post was directed at wermad.


I see that now









TCO


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I hear ya there! EK's offering is also really nice. It also simplifies everything to get it from one source. You better start a build log if you haven't already!


I'll start one in September, when I'll buy everything


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I'll start one in September, when I'll buy everything


Awesome. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Here's some sad news...

Another one bites the dust!

Thanks - T


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> that beast of a pc
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> O..my...God, your tv has a build-in heater/cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive, wermad!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Its pretty bolt on, nothing special other then some acrylic I screwed in by taping the aluminum panels. Everything else is doable by anyone w/ just simple tools.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Oh man Wermad, that is badonka donkulous on 24" donker mags.
> 
> I had no idea how big these cases really were until I got mine and mine are 33% smaller than yours.
> 
> My wife says that mine are the ugliest cases she has ever seen and that they look like a computer from the 1980's.
> 
> The look on her face when I told her that one was going in the living room was priceless. Mine are non-cosmetic primer which looks like your is too. My living room walls are painted a very similar color, maybe 10% darker but close enough. I am trying to wrap my head around a color scheme. I will keep one I assembled so that I can paint when I decide. I was at (inadvertently) a low rider show this morning that had some pretty cool color schemes. There was one with some brown pin striping on light pink with a red and black interior. It made me think of how the case would look with the Asus ROG color scheme inside.
> 
> I have been looking at the house of kolor paints but may also go with glasurit. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Are you going to paint yours?


Lol, I was too confused since the T*a*CO was probably enjoying father's day. Thanks, my wife is understanble but she can tolerate so much. I promised her this time, it would benefit our little one who has some online school work to keep busy in the summer (she don't need it but better keep the mind sharp then relaxed doing nothing for the next couple of months). I have everything put together, just need to fire up the other side (family end). and look for a longer hdmi cable.

The finish is a dark-gray, but not the og gunmetal from CL. The interior has a custom finish too. Its a white w/ a silver hint to it. Check out "Project Thief" by Stren, this is the very same case he used in his epic build. Mine isn't as epic but I do like to push the capabilities of a wc setup. Currently, all is running one D5 pump. I'm still very under the weather but I'll see if I can get a few more shots w/out the panels.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks guys. Its pretty bolt on, nothing special other then some acrylic I screwed in by taping the aluminum panels. Everything else is doable by anyone w/ just simple tools.
> Lol, I was too confused since the *T*aCO was probably enjoying father's day. Thanks, my wife is understanble but she can tolerate so much. I promised her this time, it would benefit our little one who has some online school work to keep busy in the summer (she don't need it but better keep the mind sharp then relaxed doing nothing for the next couple of months). I have everything put together, just need to fire up the other side (family end). and look for a longer hdmi cable.
> 
> The finish is a dark-gray, but not the og gunmetal from CL. The interior has a custom finish too. Its a white w/ a silver hint to it. Check out "Project Thief" by Stren, this is the very same case he used in his epic build. Mine isn't as epic but I do like to push the capabilities of a wc setup. Currently, all is running one D5 pump. I'm still very under the weather but I'll see if I can get a few more shots w/out the panels.


Now I just don't know if you guys are reffering to me, I'm having anxiety now









TCO


----------



## wermad

You're the cl-guy imho, so it's natural to assume all cl posted here belong to you







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *You're the cl-guy imho*, so it's natural to assume all cl posted here belong to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










I don't think so, You kinda have one of the Largest Cases now! I am a tad jealous although I am not sure that would fit on my Desk!

TCO


----------



## Anateus

SMA8 question:
Do I need radiator mounts to install fans in flex bays?
If so, will 140.4 flex rad mount interfere with thicker push/pull 140.4 rad in the bottom compartment?


----------



## wermad

Each flexbay rad mount takes up certain slots. Using this info, it will tell you what you can fit. Though, w/ the SMA8, you may run into clearance issues w/ the top and bottom-side mounts. Some ppl go w/ a medium rad in the middle to clear the top and bottom (ie 240 280)

CL doesn't make a 560 mount but you can use the 280 or 420 mount to set it up. But here are the specs for the bay mounts:

120 - 3x bays
240 - 6x
360 - 9x
480 - 12x

140 - 4x
280 - 7x
420 - 11x
560 - 15-16x (my guesstimate).

The SMA8 has 13 bays, so a 560 is a no go. You will need to step up the STH10 or the TX10 for the 560 mounted to the front.

I couldnt' wait for the 420 mount last year. It was still a wip and i went with some XSPC 140 radiator brackets (2x kits) and a piece of wood as a spacer attached to the center panel.

You can go w/ just fans if you want to. It should clear as the front fans sit inside the mount and you don't rad a rad that will interfere.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Each flexbay rad mount takes up certain slots. Using this info, it will tell you what you can fit. Though, w/ the SMA8, you may run into clearance issues w/ the top and bottom-side mounts. Some ppl go w/ a medium rad in the middle to clear the top and bottom (ie 240 280)
> 
> CL doesn't make a 560 mount but you can use the 280 or 420 mount to set it up. But here are the specs for the bay mounts:
> 
> 120 - 3x bays
> 240 - 6x
> 360 - 9x
> 480 - 12x
> 
> 140 - 4x
> 280 - 7x
> 420 - 11x
> 560 - 15-16x (my guesstimate).
> 
> The SMA8 has 13 bays, so a 560 is a no go. You will need to step up the STH10 or the TX10 for the 560 mounted to the front.
> 
> I couldnt' wait for the 420 mount last year. It was still a wip and i went with some XSPC 140 radiator brackets (2x kits) and a piece of wood as a spacer attached to the center panel.
> 
> You can go w/ just fans if you want to. It should clear as the front fans sit inside the mount and you don't rad a rad that will interfere.


Sorry, I didnt speak too precisely. Why do you say they dont make 560 mounts? There are mounts for bottom, and I can choose to pick 560 rad flex bay mount.

What I mean:
I want to get 560 and 280 rads in the bottom comparment ("Pedestal"). I dont want any radiators in the front (flex bays) - I want fans there only. Im simply curious if those fans wont interfere with side radiators.


----------



## wermad

Flexbay is the front covers (opticall disk drive bay), there's no 560mm (140.4) but you can improvise using the 420 (140.3). If you plan to install just the fans in the flexbay, you can go w/ a 420 mount (three 140mm fans).

There's ~30mm of from the front chassis panel, to the back of the flexbay rad mount. There's a bit of space w/ a 560 @ the bottom. I don't have my sth10 anymore, but I had two 560 (ut60s) rads down there.

Also, a pedestal is an add-on. Im sure you're referring to the "bottom chamber" ?

Using Derick's build:
Quote:


>


----------



## Anateus

Oh lawd!! I just noticed that for the whole time I was thinking its 140.4 instead of 120.4. Thanks for pointing that out!

Edit:
How Im supposed to get front like that? Should I order SMA8 with solid covers and a separate 120.3 rad mount?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Sorry, I didnt speak too precisely. Why do you say they dont make 560 mounts? There are mounts for bottom, and I can choose to pick 560 rad flex bay mount.
> 
> What I mean:
> I want to get 560 and 280 rads in the bottom comparment ("Pedestal"). I dont want any radiators in the front (flex bays) - I want fans there only. Im simply curious if those fans wont interfere with side radiators.


I see no reason why they wouldn't fit, At least 120 x 4 fans, The clearance in the lower bay would be fine.

Trying to find the pic for you

TCO


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I see no reason why they wouldn't fit, At least 120 x 4 fans, The clearance in the lower bay would be fine.
> 
> Trying to find the pic for you
> 
> TCO


I saw 120.4 somwhere, I just want some flex bays to be covered with solid plate.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I see no reason why they wouldn't fit, At least 120 x 4 fans, The clearance in the lower bay would be fine.
> 
> Trying to find the pic for you
> 
> TCO


I don't mean to step on any toes here but will this pic help? It shows the clearance from the flex bay fan mount to the end of the radiator in the bottom compartment (SMA8). The rad inlet/outlet is at the other end of course. I don't think it would clear if the inlet/outlet was at the front of the case.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I don't mean to step on any toes here but will this pic help? It shows the clearance from the flex bay fan mount to the end of the radiator in the bottom compartment (SMA8). The rad inlet/outlet is at the other end of course. I don't think it would clear if the inlet/outlet was at the front of the case.


I have a 560 sr1 down there with ports facing front and still clear the fan/flex bay mount. Remember you have some mm (7-10 mm) to play around with how you mount the rad on the side mount for the bottom chamber.


----------



## Anateus

Cool, thanks guys


----------



## wermad

I'm confused as well, we went from flexbays, to bottom side mounts, and from 140 fans/rads to 120s








. Might as well get a TX and fit "all the above"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm confused as well, we went from flexbays, to bottom side mounts, and from 140 fans/rads to 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might as well get a TX and fit "all the above"


I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## X-Nine

*Slyly looks around corner, sees confusion, slyly sneaks past door to get down the hall to the Lab*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Slyly looks around corner, sees confusion, slyly sneaks past door to get down the hall to the Lab*










I am confused now!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Slyly looks around corner, sees confusion, slyly sneaks past door to get down the hall to the Lab*


If you could get my S3 Gunmetal/White pushed out by this weekend, that would be Fantastic and could possibly arrange a Nice Blonde to show up at the "Lab" and you know, Help with the "WorkLoad"










TCO


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you could get my S3 Gunmetal/White pushed out by this weekend, that would be Fantastic and could possibly arrange a Nice Blonde to show up at the "Lab" and you know, Help with the "WorkLoad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


You going to let her work on your deck??









Edit:
I just wanted to clarify that I think you have a big beautiful deck and anyone who touches your deck should be proud.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> You going to let her work on your deck??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I just wanted to clarify that I think you have a big beautiful deck and anyone who touches your deck should be proud.










I am afraid to give a blonde a screwdriver. ( @IT Diva... Don't Even Think for Once that She will Replace You







)

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you could get my S3 Gunmetal/White pushed out by this weekend, that would be Fantastic and could possibly arrange a Nice Blonde to show up at the "Lab" and you know, Help with the "WorkLoad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Don't do this Werm









( I almost fell out of my chair right there)

TCO


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Don't do this Werm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I almost fell out of my chair right there)
> 
> TCO


I didn't know wermad was blonde, I thought he stopped using hoop earrings.








The bigger the o the bigger the ho


----------



## Ypsylon

That's not funny. It's bloody scary!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> That's not funny. It's bloody scary!


True


----------



## wermad

You can't deny his skills and rings. And we all know, its all about the rings


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can't deny his skills and rings. And we all know, its all about the rings


----------



## wermad

Worms rings over Cheat-triots Billy and Tommy any day


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can't deny his skills and rings. And we all know, its all about the rings




I thought you were talking of my Rings









TCO


----------



## wermad

Cool hour-glass


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cool hour-glass


Someone in here needs to keep track of the Time (Old School)









TCO

And Dennis Rodman


----------



## wermad

O/t

Anyone looking to jump to 4k and have a Fry's near by:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561522/frys-upstar-28-4k-monitor-329-60hz

I love my Sammy, and gaming is fun. Does put a good work out on my quads


----------



## EVO PC

I just pulled the trigger on the Mercury S8S in Gunmetal color. I cant wait!!


----------



## wermad

Congrats


----------



## guitarhero23

Some Case Labs love and promotion in the interview I did with www.geforce.com

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-travis-simpson-white-metropolis


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the Mercury S8S in Gunmetal color. I cant wait!!


You will love it, I love mine so much,

Come join us over in the s8s thread 



Power cable for that pesky crouching tiger hidden harddrive mount, in my S8S


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 res per loop is fine, the res job is 2 fold.
> 
> 1 keep the pump primed,
> 
> 2 extra water for evaporation.
> 
> so you dont need 2
> 
> congrats on the find and welcome!~
> 
> please remember
> 
> membership is free, pics are not optional !~


Wow this thread moves quickly, 5 more pages since my last post, but well here are some "work in progress" pics




A picture of my 750D

And a picture of what I am adding in -minus some additional pieces that will be here tomorrow


And a question, I have 2 fan controllers to handle all the fans, I am trying to decide where to mount them, so, an opinion on this please, should I mount them in the front, or should I mount them inside above the board (side by side)? I was going to mount 3 reservoir's and mount them above the reservoirs' but since I couldn't squeeze in 4 reservoir's and am going with 2, it kinda negates mounting them above the reservoir's. So what does everyone think?

oh and am I in the club now


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Some Case Labs love and promotion in the interview I did with www.geforce.com
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-travis-simpson-white-metropolis


Grats GH!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can't deny his skills and rings. And we all know, its all about the rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking of my Rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cool hour-glass


Looks like Dorothy doesn't have any time left...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Looks like Dorothy doesn't have any time left...


She never does









TCO


----------



## JoshuaB123

Can a CaseLabs TH10A support 140mm fans in the front panel section on the PSU side and at the back on the motherboard side, planning to run 17 case fans soon


----------



## JoshuaB123

*And can it support 560mm in the floors on both sides and in the roofs


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> *And can it support 560mm in the floors on both sides and in the roofs


The TH10A only supports 120 sized fans in front on the PSU side, the top, & bottom on both sides, and the rear of the mobo tray.

The only 140 support is for the flex bay rad mounts.

Darlene


----------



## JoshuaB123

Alright thanks Darlene, I'll have to go with 120mm NB BlackSilent, and since you can't even find BlackIce SR-1s anymore I'll have to go with SR-2s which I'll probally SprayPaint


----------



## wermad

You can do a 560 side-mounted in the psu chamber. Not ideal tbh but it should work. I found out from a friend who has a th10 and he confirmed it with cl.


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I need help and I need it now.

I need to order my s5 by Thursday, but my mom still doesn't wanna buy it (even though I would reimburse her in full....). I currently have a Corsair air 540, what do I tell her to convince her to buy it?!?!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I need help and I need it now.
> 
> I need to order my s5 by Thursday, but my mom still doesn't wanna buy it (even though I would reimburse her in full....). I currently have a Corsair air 540, what do I tell her to convince her to buy it?!?!


sounds like your mom has really put her foot down on this one judging from your past posts about her not wanting to buy it for you even though you can pay her back.

Might be time to either admit defeat or just wait till later to buy it =\ sometimes the answer you want isnt the answer you get.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sounds like your mom has really put her foot down on this one judging from your past posts about her not wanting to buy it for you even though you can pay her back.
> 
> Might be time to either admit defeat or just wait till later to buy it =\ sometimes the answer you want isnt the answer you get.


Save the money you are going to use to pay her back and just buy the case. Get a part-time job, cut grass, ect ect ect. Sounds like ya need to get on your grind !!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Save the money you are going to use to pay her back and just buy the case. Get a part-time job, cut grass, ect ect ect. Sounds like ya need to get on your grind !!


pretty much this.

sounds like its time to hussle if you wanna get the goods. Part time job, yard work around the neighborhood, sell firewood if thats a thing where you live, etc etc.


----------



## alltheGHz

I already have a job and already have the money for it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I already have a job and already have the money for it.


so the problem is...?..what exactly?

she doesnt want to let you use her card to order it? Maybe shes thinking that you should save your money for school/car/etc instead of spending it on something she views as just a toy/entertainment.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I already have a job and already have the money for it.


I really think you should respect and not question your parents decisions!! They do not have to explain the why!!


----------



## szeged

my guess is she is trying to protect you from impulse buying so you can spend your money on future things like college or a vehicle lol.


----------



## Wiz766

To this day I dont tell my parents how much anything PC related cost. They would lose their minds.


----------



## wermad

Nice b-day present when you hit 18:



+



For nows, put your money in a savings or checking account (debit card only), it actually will help you build some credit once you hit 18. Then, just like moving out, you'll have more freedom







. Good luck young sir, I'm sure CL will still be around for a few more years


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> To this day I dont tell my parents how much anything PC related cost. They would lose their minds.


Right? I'm almost 30 and my dad still looks at me like I'm the biggest idiot on the planet for spending 500$ on "the metal box that the computer goes inside"
So I heavily limit telling them what I actually spend, same goes for the wife.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I already have a job and already have the money for it.


just go get a prepaid debit card and pay for it yourself.
Or email caselabs and arrange payment by cashier's check or money order.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Right? I'm almost 30 and my dad still looks at me like I'm the biggest idiot on the planet for spending 500$ on "the metal box that the computer goes inside"
> 
> All the ghz just go get a prepaid debit card and pay for it yourself.


Yeah no doubt.
Mine would lose his mind if he know I dropped 1k on OG Titan and another on TX, not to mention the 780ti KPE SLI or 980 KPE SLI. Then stack on 3 CL cases on that. Oh what am I doing with my life lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah no doubt.
> Mine would lose his mind if he know I dropped 1k on OG Titan and another on TX, not to mention the 780ti KPE SLI or 980 KPE SLI. Then stack on 3 CL cases on that. Oh what am I doing with my life lol.


That is the question no one can answer


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That is the question no one can answer


Haha I wish I knew


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That is the question no one can answer


Like I told him, YOLO.


----------



## StuttgartRob

I just now saw Caselabs Message on not doing any more colors for awhile. I was going to order a TX-10 in July and now I guess I will wait til they bring back colors.

Should have my completed S5 pics up soon. Been too busy using the computer to get her outside for pics.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Wow this thread moves quickly, 5 more pages since my last post, but well here are some "work in progress" pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my 750D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of what I am adding in -minus some additional pieces that will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a question, I have 2 fan controllers to handle all the fans, I am trying to decide where to mount them, so, an opinion on this please, should I mount them in the front, or should I mount them inside above the board (side by side)? I was going to mount 3 reservoir's and mount them above the reservoirs' but since I couldn't squeeze in 4 reservoir's and am going with 2, it kinda negates mounting them above the reservoir's. So what does everyone think?
> 
> oh and am I in the club now


You didn't say what fan controllers you have....but my personal preference is mounted in the front. I have 2xAquaero Pro's and 1xFC8 with the faceplates painted to (roughly) match the matte white SM8.

In the end it's whatever is best for you.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I really think you should respect and not question your parents decisions!! They do not have to explain the why!!


I have to agree. @alltheGHz. I understand you have the money, but if they don't approve, sorry man you need to listen to your parents. Yes, as long as you are living in their house, under their rules and they are providing your well being, you need to respect their decision. They really don't need to explain why, they can, but it won't change anything. Lol Sorry man!


----------



## Ypsylon

So the problems fun begins. Started my movement away from X58 to finally fill my TH10A which sat in the corner for a month completely empty. I know that's *criminal*.

Unfortunately there is not much time to do many things as my work X58 main rig must be ON for 12h+ daily and when finally it's time to end I'm so tired I can't even watch on PC. So for now put my Classified together with bunch of other things. Look at that mighty EVGA GTS8800 640. Yeah that's powerhouse of a card.







Seriously tho it's the only card which works no matter where I plug it. Noisy but indestructible (within reason).

Loop is wayyy into the future. For now Enermax Liqmax2 240 will do (quite impressive little thing, with no OC 5930K and BOINC running permanently 38-42C it's freaking amazing). After a lot of (unexpected) spending I'm running dry. I've run out of fans (Noiseblocker XL1v3) which illustrates scale of the problem. Anyway little mods are already done - replaced red E on the board and system for DEMCFlex filers without hideous external mounting (using 560mm for XSPC EX which nicely covers Phobyas 480mm shourd/grill). So by the end of the week I will get RAID arrays, controller and other stuff moved which is always a bit scary (compatibility wise) endeavor with new board. Few pics to prove that things are moving.

External links as I can't add them to the gallery, this thing is loading for hours and nothing happens.

http://postimg.org/image/4vh3kx2h9/
http://postimg.org/image/uifm4tnbt/
http://postimg.org/image/wms7t0ij1/
http://postimg.org/image/9r669bw3d/
http://postimg.org/image/opd5ghfvf/
http://postimg.org/image/omnwi4urv/
---

One thing about Dennis "Ironworks" Rodman. I think to keep an eye on him it would be fairly easy to "equip" him with GPS tracker. Right?








=====

EDIT: Oh nice it imported images I tired to upload endlessly. Next time will go with Postimage from the start.


----------



## Ypsylon

Ah damn it, so wasted over past 3 days I can't think straight. One thing which I must say should be improved on the case itself and board/PSU (I will contact Jacob about that momentarily). You see that 90 degree 24 pin power connector. That's what I like about EVGA boards, but there is rather intrusive issue with it.

You can't plug it without sliding much of the motherboard tray out. Rubber grommet raises cable up and there is simply no way to plug the 24pin connector with board mounted in. EVGA cables are ridiculously stiff (a bit gutted as I went with EVGA PSU over Corsair), but I tried old Enermax Liberty with same results . After sliding board back it's *very* tight fit. Looks nice, but keep in mind not to force the issue. I think I will get black extender later with more elastic cables.


----------



## emsj86

Looking at the sm8. Few questions. Do I have to buy the pump mount, psu bracket , and front flex bay radiator bracket? Or does that come with it. Doesn't show in the buying options.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looking at the sm8. Few questions. Do I have to buy the pump mount, psu bracket , and front flex bay radiator bracket? Or does that come with it. Doesn't show in the buying options.


psu bracket should come with it. Other mounts are options that cost extra.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> psu bracket should come with it. Other mounts are options that cost extra.


Thank you. So when it says front flex bays solid or vented. I would have to go to accessories and buy the 120x3 bracket. Or is the vented have the mounts to mount a 360 rad on flex bays


----------



## Anateus

There should be an option for 120.x flex bays mounts.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thank you. So when it says front flex bays solid or vented. I would have to go to accessories and buy the 120x3 bracket. Or is the vented have the mounts to mount a 360 rad on flex bays


Like this?
http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
Anything not listed as being with the case costs extra. As you can see, on the main page for the case it shows a lot of options and gives prices, but does not list all the accessories that you could buy.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks your the man. That's what I thought but wanted to be sure. I do think a rad should be able to mount to the front of a case stock but hey that's the way it is. Looking forward to placing my order


----------



## wermad

Some cases do offer an option to add a flexbay rad mount. You get a slight discount by forgoing the flexbay covers and opting in a mount vs buying it separately. I don't think all cases give this option though. Don't forget to read the description on how many bays it takes up (usually in the accessories section for that mount). I've seen folks add a mount and then realize they don't have enough bays left for other hardware they wanted to mount.


----------



## lukeluke

I dont have enough rep to post in the marketplace, but by any chance anyone have an 85mm extended top for the M8 they'd want to trade for the normal top plus cash? They discontinued 85mm leaving only 31mm and 120mm, but 120mm is too big, if my case is going to be that tall anyway i might have gone th10a.


----------



## emsj86

Appreciate it I m going to have to look alittle more on there website just trying to avoid missing a major part


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some cases do offer an option to add a flexbay rad mount. You get a slight discount by forgoing the flexbay covers and opting in a mount vs buying it separately. I don't think all cases give this option though. Don't forget to read the description on how many bays it takes up (usually in the accessories section for that mount). I've seen folks add a mount and then realize they don't have enough bays left for other hardware they wanted to mount.


He's looking at the SM8, wermad.
Unless they changed something since I bought mine the only mounts given are the optional tops/bottoms with holes already cut (at least when I bought mine). I'm pretty sure any flex bay rad mounts are extra but it never hurts to make sure!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> He's looking at the SM8, wermad.
> Unless they changed something since I bought mine the only mounts given are the optional tops/bottoms with holes already cut (at least when I bought mine). I'm pretty sure any flex bay rad mounts are extra but it never hurts to make sure!




As I said, you get a slight discount by opting for the flexbay mount w/ the chassis configurator vs adding the accessory separate.

Note how the 480 mount is $31 vs $44.95 if you add it to the chassis options.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you get a slight discount by opting for the flexbay mount w/ the chassis configurator vs adding the accessory separate.
> 
> Note how the 480 mount is $31 vs $44.95 if you add it to the chassis options.


Ah, cool! I don't think they were doing that when I bought mine. Been a while, though...


----------



## wermad

Not all cases have this option. The TX10 and STH10 don't have it, just the normal vented or solid covers option.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Anyone known the part number for the gunmetal powder paint? Also how much would be necessary to paint the 4 external panels on a S5? @Kevin_CL are you there mate?

Maybe this one:

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PMB-2853/GALAXY-GREY-II/

or this:

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PMB-5408/CHARCOAL-MIST/


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my guess is she is trying to protect you from impulse buying so you can spend your money on future things like college or a vehicle lol.


Ahhh, the impulse buy. This is why my computer costs more than my car









Be careful @alltheGHz, you could end up like us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> To this day I dont tell my parents how much anything PC related cost. They would lose their minds.


ha! or significant others!


----------



## Anateus

Ia there a reason behind her NO?
Some people just wont do some things.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Ia there a reason behind her NO?
> Some people just wont do some things.


As a parent now, I understood why *my* parents said no. I also understand why I say no to mine as well. It is something that should not questionable tbh, as the parent is looking out for the best interest of their offspring. What ever this dude's mom reasoning behind her no is, its her decision and quite frankly, we shouldn't be questioning her. Its not our place and we're not this guy's parents.

We have given this kid plenty of good and thoughtful advise but he continues to push on. At this point, like many of use at that age learned, if he wants to do things his way, his decision and he'll have to live with the outcome. Best of luck to him


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Ia there a reason behind her NO?
> Some people just wont do some things.


Yep that's my parents, the stuff they said no about was because they didn't understand that I liked different things from them.

And like I said before, my parents STILL don't agree with me spending more than about 600$ total on a computer and look at me disappointed every time they see it, and actively talk **** same goes for cars, "you should buy a corolla instead". (I'm almost 30)

Most parents(readeople) can't see past their own blinders for long enough to understand that other people's opinions matter also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Anyone known the part number for the gunmetal powder paint? Also how much would be necessary to paint the 4 external panels on a S5? @Kevin_CL are you there mate?
> 
> Maybe this one:
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PMB-2853/GALAXY-GREY-II/
> 
> or this:
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PMB-5408/CHARCOAL-MIST/


I would get the number and have the shop where your gonna get it coated order it in the volume they think appropriate.
And its just powder, not powder paint


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> As a parent now, I understood why *my* parents said no. I also understand why I say no to mine as well. It is something that should not questionable tbh, as the parent is looking out for the best interest of their offspring. What ever this dude's mom reasoning behind her no is, its her decision and quite frankly, we shouldn't be questioning her. Its not our place and we're not this guy's parents.
> 
> We have given this kid plenty of good and thoughtful advise but he continues to push on. At this point, like many of use at that age learned, if he wants to do things his way, his decision and he'll have to live with the outcome. Best of luck to him


Lol. Agreed. Sometimes they just need to learn the hard way, until they realize they should have just listened! Wonder if my son will read this.


----------



## emsj86

At first it was hard to say no to my kid. But tbh it's got a lot easier because truth be told he needs to be told no not to be mean but for the better of him. No sometimes I'm sure parents say no bc they disagree with what you wanna buy my parents did it and some cases they were right as time past I realized I did t like so so as much as I once did. I'm 29 and I think back when I was 16 and what I wanted is alit different from what I wish I spent my money on. Also my parents still hound me about buying stuff for my pc and that I should save. And there probably right to some point. Sucks but I end up just saying oh I sold this card to get this card will reality I paid x amount more too. So is life


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I didn't get anything until I started working. My parents kept a roof over my head and a bed to sleep in. Wouldn't change it for the world.

TCO


----------



## wermad

So, are many of you scrambling to get your orders in before the color-delete deadline????


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So, are many of you scrambling to get your orders in before the color-delete deadline????


That's what It seems like









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

I think im going to order my SMA8 tonight. Ill be getting two toned, with gunemetal exterior and black interior with black flexbays

However, i know i asked this before, but is there any disadvantages over the bottom cut out. Ive heard that it can rattle and makes vibration noises. Ill be using my pumps in the top second. But i also bleive the cut out is for adding another pedestal, right? who knows, i may get a pedistal for more radiaors lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So, are many of you scrambling to get your orders in before the color-delete deadline????


I know i am lol. ill be fine with all black, but the gunmetal is pure... pure.... pure... thats about it lol


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know i am lol. ill be fine with all black, but the gunmetal is pure... pure.... pure... thats about it lol


When I bought my gunmetal/black S3 from JLMS2010, I wasn't 100% sure on the color. However, when it arrived, I was floored at how sexy caselab's gunmetal is and was glad I didn't get black. It does look darker in real life than in the pics I've seen.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think im going to order my SMA8 tonight. Ill be getting two toned, with gunemetal exterior and black interior with black flexbays
> 
> However, i know i asked this before, but is there any disadvantages over the bottom cut out. Ive heard that it can rattle and makes vibration noises. Ill be using my pumps in the top second. But i also bleive the cut out is for adding another pedestal, right? who knows, i may get a pedistal for more radiaors lol


I never had rattling in the th10, sth10, and now the tx. You can always add padding or rubber (or plastic) washers to aid. I doubt it will rattle right away but there are simple solutions to confront this issue if it occurs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know i am lol. ill be fine with all black, but the gunmetal is pure... pure.... pure... thats about it lol


Sweet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's what It seems like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Hurry The Caselabs One!


----------



## SteezyTN

I notice that I can get the power and reset switch separate, meaning I can opt out for the $20. Where could I get one when I actually start building? Does Caselabs sell it sepearte?


----------



## wermad

They're 22mm and 16mm switches commonly found at most pc shops. Make sure you go with *momentary* and not "latching".

Keep in mind, these guys typically are sold without the harness for power/reset/pwr-led/hdd-led. So the cost is slightly more then the cl option. Albeit you can choose the finish and led color/style.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They're 22mm and 16mm switches commonly found at most pc shops. Make sure you go with *momentary* and not "latching".
> 
> Keep in mind, these guys typically are sold without the harness for power/reset/pwr-led/hdd-led. So the cost is slightly more then the cl option. Albeit you can choose the finish and led color/style.


So would if just be cheaper and "better" to pay the $20 and get it customized with it?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> When I bought my gunmetal/black S3 from JLMS2010, I wasn't 100% sure on the color. However, when it arrived, I was floored at how sexy caselab's gunmetal is and was glad I didn't get black. It does look darker in real life than in the pics I've seen.










Glad you're enjoying it! Yes, the gunmetal is a little darker in person than the pictures. For some reason I'm stuck on the all black. Lol


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it! Yes, the gunmetal is a little darker in person than the pictures. For some reason I'm stuck on the all black. Lol


I am obsessed with the gunmetal color.


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah, I like the gunmetal a lot too. I"m sure I'll eventually get one. Lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So would if just be cheaper and "better" to pay the $20 and get it customized with it?


The buttons sell between $10-15 each, then add two cables for each (led and pwr/reset), unsleeved probably ~$30, sleeved cables ~$30-40. You can get switches in black plastic or aluminum finish. You go w/ ring leds or dot. And you can choose a different colors. CL, I believe they still do red and blue led buttons. Im going to switch mine out down the road as some of the leds don't light up. i have four buttons to contend with


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The buttons sell between $10-15 each, then add two cables for each (led and pwr/reset), unsleeved probably ~$30, sleeved cables ~$30-40. You can get switches in black plastic or aluminum finish. You go w/ ring leds or dot. And you can choose a different colors. CL, I believe they still do red and blue led buttons. Im going to switch mine out down the road as some of the leds don't light up. i have four buttons to contend with


I'll just pay the $20 so I don't have to deal with all the issues of trying to make them.


----------



## wermad

If you have a cable crimping tool, you can easily crimp on the plugs to the wires or solder the wires to the pins of the switch or just screw them in (if the switch has the screw type securing system). Its not a straightforward mod, so if you're not ready, go w/ the CL options. Its not too difficult, you just gotta make sure things are wired properly.

edit: you can go w/ the cl initially, and down the road, just buy the switches and use the CL harness (half the work done for you already). Paying a bit more but cl has already done the harness/wiring for you.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you have a cable crimping tool, you can easily crimp on the plugs to the wires or solder the wires to the pins of the switch or just screw them in (if the switch has the screw type securing system). Its not a straightforward mod, so if you're not ready, go w/ the CL options. Its not too difficult, you just gotta make sure things are wired properly.
> 
> edit: you can go w/ the cl initially, and down the road, just buy the switches and use the CL harness (half the work done for you already). Paying a bit more but cl has already done the harness/wiring for you.


If it get the Cl one that has it included (subtracting $20 if I don't), is everything all ready and set? Just plug it into my mobo and I'll be good to go?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it! Yes, the gunmetal is a little darker in person than the pictures. For some reason I'm stuck on the all black. Lol


The case is just sitting in my closet. Every other day, I go into the closet and take a sneak peek and admire the beauty of the case. Yes, I'm a sick weirdo.









Most of my cases were black including the Compact Splash and Inwin D-Frame mini so the gunmetal is really a refreshing surprise for me. I wish it was a more popular color for other cases out there, although I see that the Phanteks Evolv & Evolve ATX has a nice looking gray finish now.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If it get the Cl one that has it included (subtracting $20 if I don't), is everything all ready and set? Just plug it into my mobo and I'll be good to go?


Yup.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If it get the Cl one that has it included (subtracting $20 if I don't), is everything all ready and set? Just plug it into my mobo and I'll be good to go?


Yup, they do the harness for you and ensure you get the right length for your case. You can unplug these and connect them to new switches as long as they have pins similar to the og switches. From my three CL, they're pretty much the same thing you can pick up at ppcs.com tbh.

Remeber, you need "momentary" "Vandal" style switches. I made the mistake of ordering "latching" a few years ago. These are the ones that pop in and stay. You want the momentary that push in and pop out right away (like many case power/reset buttons).

http://www.performance-pcs.com/switches.

The power uses 22mm and the reset use 16mm. I belive its the same setup for their entire lineup, but I'm sure someone w/ the model you want can confirm this. My TH10, STH10, and now TX10 have/had 22 and 16.


----------



## SteezyTN

Guys I did it. I pulled the plug and ordered the SMA8. My stomach is a little nauseous after paying over $700, but with the colors I chose, I know I'll be in love







I got it with the 39mm top just in case I decide to go push pull, and for the colors, I did all gunmetal for the exterior, and all black for the interior and flexbays. Also chose solid flexbays, so I only need to worry about the dust from the 120.2 flexbay.



Not to mention, that it'll take me about a month to re-earn all that money back lol.


----------



## SteezyTN

Sorry for the double post, but am I good with the solid flexbays? Or should I have gotten the vented? I'll have my two bottom mounted radiators as intake, so would the vented flexbays come in more handy?


----------



## wermad

Congrats!









I did vented on my STH10, but seeing how much air can leak from them, I kept the solid on my TX this time around. You can always buy the vented covers if you want to and CL did say the colors should be available for accessories (until further notice).


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did vented on my STH10, but seeing how much air can leak from them, I kept the solid on my TX this time around. You can always buy the vented covers if you want to and CL did say the colors should be available for accessories (until further notice).


I'm so happy. When I get the case, I'll start ordering my pump(s) and additional 480 and 560 radiators. I decided to do the flexbays as black, so if they take away the colors for the accessories, I should be good if I order a vented. I may order a ventilated flexbay for bottom compartmen, but worried that hot air will run into the front radiator mounted via 120.2 flexkbay


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I need help and I need it now.
> 
> I need to order my s5 by Thursday, but my mom still doesn't wanna buy it (even though I would reimburse her in full....). I currently have a Corsair air 540, what do I tell her to convince her to buy it?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like your mom has really put her foot down on this one judging from your past posts about her not wanting to buy it for you even though you can pay her back.
> 
> Might be time to either admit defeat or just wait till later to buy it =\ sometimes the answer you want isnt the answer you get.
Click to expand...

really not needed to be convinced you need to show her you respect her decision
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I really think you should respect and not question your parents decisions!! They do not have to explain the why!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. @alltheGHz. I understand you have the money, but if they don't approve, sorry man you need to listen to your parents. Yes, as long as you are living in their house, under their rules and they are providing your well being, you need to respect their decision. They really don't need to explain why, they can, but it won't change anything. Lol Sorry man!
Click to expand...

with the caveat of unless your paying rent ( and i mean market reasonable rent ) as imo then you are on your own,

but 99% of families are not like mine ( when i was younger ) and really this wont apply


----------



## SteezyTN

I started a build log for my first Case labs SMA8. Check it out paaaalease









http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-case-labs-sma8-aquity-gunmetal-black-titan-x-sli


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If it get the Cl one that has it included (subtracting $20 if I don't), is everything all ready and set? Just plug it into my mobo and I'll be good to go?


Just come down to Atlanta and we will make you some custom wires!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just come down to Atlanta and we will make you some custom wires!!!


Yeah, knowing how to do your own wiring is a good thing. I did all my own psu wiring, well actually several times over as I changed my rig from ratx to ratx with inverted mb and back to ratx. Don't know how many sets of gpu wires I've made at this point but I sure used up a lot of sleeve.









Seems like just the other day I was asking wermad about sleeving tools, lol!


----------



## Anateus

Is it really so time taking to sleeve psu cables?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Is it really so time taking to sleeve psu cables?


Yes it does take time to do it!!! Takes a lot of time to do it right!! You looking at 8 hours or more first time to make and sleeve PSU!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am obsessed with the gunmetal color.


I am with you on this one.

@wermad I ordered my S3 on the 5th of June







Way ahead of the Pack here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I started a build log for my first Case labs SMA8. Check it out paaaalease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-case-labs-sma8-aquity-gunmetal-black-titan-x-sli


So can we expect you to calm down on the questions now?









TCO


----------



## Anateus

He might calm down.. But i still didnt order mine


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to sleeve my PSU for the M8


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am with you on this one.
> 
> @wermad
> So can we expect you to calm down on the questions now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


welll when spending $700 plus on just a case, it better be exactly like I want it. I'm new to CL, so of course I'm going to ask a lot of questions. I've pretty positive you asked hundreds of questions throughout post...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Guys I did it. I pulled the plug and ordered the SMA8. My stomach is a little nauseous after paying over $700, but with the colors I chose, I know I'll be in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it with the 39mm top just in case I decide to go push pull, and for the colors, I did all gunmetal for the exterior, and all black for the interior and flexbays. Also chose solid flexbays, so I only need to worry about the dust from the 120.2 flexbay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, that it'll take me about a month to re-earn all that money back lol.


Congratulations!!

Still waiting excitedly for my S8. 41 days is a rough wait! But little did I know at the time that I was going to be painting tons of fans & radiators, sleeving, copper piping ... I still have a week of work left at least and I work on the build every night!









Edit: I chose solid bays as well. With 15 120 rad spots all intake there's going to be a lot of air pressure in the case and I want to control where it goes. And I went two-tone as well. I have the pedestal already and the two-tone (white outside, black inside here) looks amazing


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> welll when spending $700 plus on just a case, it better be exactly like I want it. I'm new to CL, so of course I'm going to ask a lot of questions. I've pretty positive you asked hundreds of questions throughout post...


I did, but not how to configure the case.

TCO

EDIT: I am having a rough month, ignore my rudness.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @wermad I ordered my S3 on the 5th of June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way ahead of the Pack here.
> 
> TCO


*T*he *C*aselabs *O*ne is ready....

Took another pic...I really need to disco the thing from the rear and somehow fork-lift this down the stairs and outside for those glamour shots ya'll do w/ your cases outside near some shrubbery and stuff


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *T*he *C*aselabs *O*ne is ready....
> 
> Took another pic.*..I really need to disco the thing from the rear and somehow fork-lift this down the stairs* and outside for those glamour shots ya'll do w/ your cases outside near some shrubbery and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










GOOD LUCK with that.









TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *T*he *C*aselabs *O*ne is ready....
> 
> Took another pic...I really need to disco the thing from the rear and somehow fork-lift this down the stairs and outside for those glamour shots ya'll do w/ your cases outside near some shrubbery and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yeah that thing is massive, how do you plan on moving that? I say get some plywood, lay down the stairs and put some pillows at the other end. Jump on it and enjoy the ride. GoPro it please.


----------



## Ypsylon

Wrong. Put some rubber skirt around, with air pressure exhaust moving downside you can create first ever PC hovercraft!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah that thing is massive, how do you plan on moving that? I say get some plywood, lay down the stairs and put some pillows at the other end. Jump on it and enjoy the ride. GoPro it please.


Wrong. Put some rubber skirt around, with air pressure exhaust moving downside you can create first ever PC hovercraft! Of course powered by CaseLabs.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Wrong. Put some rubber skirt around, with air pressure exhaust moving downside you can create first ever PC hovercraft!
> Wrong. Put some rubber skirt around, with air pressure exhaust moving downside you can create first ever PC hovercraft! Of course powered by CaseLabs.


That may be safer then riding it down the stairs...


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yeah that thing is massive, how do you plan on moving that? I say get some plywood, lay down the stairs and put some pillows at the other end. Jump on it and enjoy the ride. GoPro it please.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That may be safer then riding it down the stairs...


Not as much though. You could probably get some serious speed with as heavy as that is.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much though. You could probably get some serious speed with as heavy as that is.


I would say I would try it but I dont think I can fit on my S3 or X2M


----------



## wermad

Hmm mm







if only I had a piano pulley....

I'm going to drain the water and pour some fresh distilled. I can remove the ped once it's drained. Maybe take pics then. Lastly, pour two gallons of fresh distilled once it's back together and upstairs again.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hmm mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only I had a piano pulley....
> 
> I'm going to drain the water and pour some fresh distilled. I can remove the ped once it's drained. Maybe take pics then. Lastly, pour two gallons of fresh distilled once it's back together and upstairs again.


Two gallons? Wow, how many rads do you have?


----------



## wermad

6x monsta 480s
2x monsta 560s


----------



## alltheGHz

If I order my CL case on Frozen CPU, do they ship me the case and I get it in a week or so, or does the 5/7 week order just go through FCPU?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> If I order my CL case on Frozen CPU, do they ship me the case and I get it in a week or so, or does the 5/7 week order just go through FCPU?


FCPU doesn't exist anymore. You must mean PPCS? If PPCS has the case in stock, they will ship to you from PPCS (if in stock you'll get it within the times you pay for shipping). However, you call call or email PPCS and tell them what you want. They can order the case through CL


----------



## NoDoz

Hey all. Really excited for tomorrow. Im getting my first ever CL case and a bunch of new parts have been coming in. Im not doing anything really fancy yet besides just building a PC. As soon as I can find a waterblock for my Gigabyte 980ti G1's Ill build a loop. I made a thread for the build Im going to update with pics.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561633/my-caselabs-s8-build


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> FCPU doesn't exist anymore. You must mean PPCS? If PPCS has the case in stock, they will ship to you from PPCS (if in stock you'll get it within the times you pay for shipping). However, you call call or email PPCS and tell them what you want. They can order the case through CL


Yep,


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I believe all cases from performance drop ship from caselabs


I emailed them a few weeks ago because I was going to order my sma8 through them. They said I can custom order one, but it would ship from CL to me. If PPCS has a case in stock, it will ship direct from PPCS to the customer.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I emailed them a few weeks ago because I was going to order my sma8 through them. They said I can custom order one, but it would ship from CL to me. If PPCS has a case in stock, it will ship direct from PPCS to the customer.


Yep I edit, I talked to performance just now and realized I was incorrect


----------



## Mindtrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Still waiting excitedly for my S8. 41 days is a rough wait! But little did I know at the time that I was going to be painting tons of fans & radiators, sleeving, copper piping ... I still have a week of work left at least and I work on the build every night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I chose solid bays as well. With 15 120 rad spots all intake there's going to be a lot of air pressure in the case and I want to control where it goes. And I went two-tone as well. I have the pedestal already and the two-tone (white outside, black inside here) looks amazing


Been waiting 45 days here, for my STH10. I'm about to crap myself in anticipation. Starting my vacation tomorrow, during which I had planned to build this system. Had planned my time off around the original quoted 5-6 week lead time. Looks like a disapointing two weeks off.


----------



## wermad

Time to bombard CL with emails. Did you choose a custom color other then black or primer?


----------



## Mindtrick

Gunmetal... Ordered on May 11.


----------



## SteezyTN

The how fast does CL turn around on emails? I emailed earlier this morning and just wondering. I was going to order my rad mounts from PPCS because of the discounts, but they sold out of the 140.4 rad mounts for th SMA8. They only had the 120.4. I was going to see if I could order the mount, and use free pickup so I don't have to pay shipping. Then combine ship it with my case, since shipping was same as the case anyways.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The how fast does CL turn around on emails? I emailed earlier this morning and just wondering. I was going to order my rad mounts from PPCS because of the discounts, but they sold out of the 140.4 rad mounts for th SMA8. They only had the 120.4. I was going to see if I could order the mount, and use free pickup so I don't have to pay shipping. Then combine ship it with my case, since shipping was same as the case anyways.


I usually get a reply in less than 24 hours, but I would give em a little Grace as things are nuts around there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mindtrick*
> 
> Gunmetal... Ordered on May 11.


If it clears in the same amount of time as my case it will ship on next Mon-Tue
Crossing your fingers helps


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mindtrick*
> 
> Gunmetal... Ordered on May 11.


Damn, they're seriously backed up atm. It don't hurt to message them but don't be surprised if they are still wip on your order.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I started a build log for my first Case labs SMA8. Check it out paaaalease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-case-labs-sma8-aquity-gunmetal-black-titan-x-sli


After all the work on hardlining the 750D and it looking so beautiful I might add you decided to change cases after all huh? This probaly concerns the power supply fitment doesn't it? Or are you just following my lead? J/K I'm sure your going to love your new case!!!







I'd actually poet up pictures how my TH10A is coming but my office looks like a war zone after multiple tornadoes hit it so I'm pretty sure if I posted it I'd be fairly embarrassed


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The how fast does CL turn around on emails? I emailed earlier this morning and just wondering. I was going to order my rad mounts from PPCS because of the discounts, but they sold out of the 140.4 rad mounts for th SMA8. They only had the 120.4. I was going to see if I could order the mount, and use free pickup so I don't have to pay shipping. Then combine ship it with my case, since shipping was same as the case anyways.


If you ordered the case through them they will have you order the mounts and then just in the notes section of that order put "please add to order #XXXXXXX"


----------



## Anateus

Okay, lets say you have two pump combo reserviors mounted close to each other, like most people do in SMA8.
(uh oh very quickly made drawing







)


How would you run those pumps? Everybody says series, but I think it might be problematic to do so (although I already have an idea on how to connect them in the bottom chamber).
Would running them in parralel be bad?
I would have 3 radiators and 2 blocks.

Or would it be better to skip 2 pumps and just run one D5 in the bottom chamber?

Also, is that way to supply both reservoirs with coolant OK? (That T-fitting on top). I have a feeling that I would need to fill both res to the top and that might not be the best idea. Thoughts?

Maybe its better to do two separate loops in that case?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, lets say you have two pump combo reserviors mounted close to each other, like most people do in SMA8.
> (uh oh very quickly made drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> How would you run those pumps? Everybody says series, but I think it might be problematic to do so (although I already have an idea on how to connect them in the bottom chamber).
> Would running them in parralel be bad?
> I would have 3 radiators and 2 blocks.
> 
> Or would it be better to skip 2 pumps and just run one D5 in the bottom chamber?
> 
> Also, is that way to supply both reservoirs with coolant OK? (That T-fitting on top). I have a feeling that I would need to fill both res to the top and that might not be the best idea. Thoughts?
> 
> Maybe its better to do two separate loops in that case?


Most people who's look like that is 2 separate loops. Also the way you have it confuses me as it's meant for coolant goes down one one pipe (lets say right) go into the pump, go to components and come back up and end in the reservoir. Same with loop 2. Nothing would come in at the top.

If you wanted a single loop and it coming in the top and all be one loop I guess you'd have to just have one pipe coming down from the RES into the pump in series? Then going like a T splitter at the top. Guess you could also combine the RES bottoms with a T into a pump (maybe you could get away with one). I mean you could make it work but it's not the "normal way" of doing it.


----------



## Anateus

Oh wait. I messed that up. Think I wanted to install bleedports there instead, dunno why I put tubest there.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 6x monsta 480s
> 2x monsta 560s


Yowsa!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> If you ordered the case through them they will have you order the mounts and then just in the notes section of that order put "please add to order #XXXXXXX"


KC just emailed me and said exactly what you said







thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> After all the work on hardlining the 750D and it looking so beautiful I might add you decided to change cases after all huh? This probaly concerns the power supply fitment doesn't it? Or are you just following my lead? J/K I'm sure your going to love your new case!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd actually poet up pictures how my TH10A is coming but my office looks like a war zone after multiple tornadoes hit it so I'm pretty sure if I posted it I'd be fairly embarrassed


Lol. Well I won't start building in it for at least 3 more months till I get it. I actually just wanted to get my order in before the gunmetal option ends. I probably won't upgrade my psu for few months due to all the money I just spent (I just spent an additional $300 for my two radiators and blitz pro kit).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, lets say you have two pump combo reserviors mounted close to each other, like most people do in SMA8.
> (uh oh very quickly made drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> How would you run those pumps? Everybody says series, but I think it might be problematic to do so (although I already have an idea on how to connect them in the bottom chamber).
> Would running them in parralel be bad?
> I would have 3 radiators and 2 blocks.
> 
> Or would it be better to skip 2 pumps and just run one D5 in the bottom chamber?
> 
> Also, is that way to supply both reservoirs with coolant OK? (That T-fitting on top). I have a feeling that I would need to fill both res to the top and that might not be the best idea. Thoughts?
> 
> Maybe its better to do two separate loops in that case?


For mine, I'll be using two XSPC Photon 170 D5 combos with Bitspower D5 mod kits. I will have all the "in" and "outs" through pas thrus to the bottom compartment, then use 90's to the next block (if that makes sense). The "out" from one pump will lead to the "in" pump.


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if I can use the long 5.25 drive flexbays at the top of the front flexbays with a thick 480 mounted in the top? Does that make sense? There will be two flexbays available at the top where I mount my front radiator, but I want to know if the long version of the 5.25 drive bay will hit my top radiator. I plan to use my Sentry Mix 2 fan controller and NZXT Hue


----------



## wermad

Looks like you'll need the short version. I shortened my Mix2 for this reason. It holds strong w/ just the front screws. I also shortened two flexbays (or just order the short version.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use the long 5.25 drive flexbays at the top of the front flexbays with a thick 480 mounted in the top? Does that make sense? There will be two flexbays available at the top where I mount my front radiator, but I want to know if the long version of the 5.25 drive bay will hit my top radiator. I plan to use my Sentry Mix 2 fan controller and NZXT Hue


No chance, I couldn't even fit a short one. Just not enough room, I had to mount my Aquaero 6 XT on the next slot down and that's using a short one.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks like you'll need the short version. I shortened my Mix2 for this reason. It holds strong w/ just the front screws. I also shortened two flexbays (or just order the short version.


Okay, I'll go with the short one. Then I'll modify the mix 2 and hue to fit. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> No chance, I couldn't even fit a short one. Just not enough room, I had to mount my Aquaero 6 XT on the next slot down and that's using a short one.


How does a short one not fit?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, I'll go with the short one. Then I'll modify the mix 2 and hue to fit. Thanks
> How does a short one not fit?


The bracket fits but the aquaero 6 xt with heatsink and real time clock didn't. I don't know how thick the NZXT that you are going to use but I would double check dimension. I have an alpha cool 480 up there so it might be slightly different but I could measure it when I get home. I would have preferred my fan controller to be on the top slot but I just can't do it.

Edit: Pic attached, hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## wermad

The mix2 has a plastic tray. You can always cut the button a bit more to clear the rad and just leave enough on the sides to catch front screws. I'll take better pics for you when I get home.


----------



## Artah

If you're looking at using the long brackets because you don't have short ones but mount a short controller on it then it then it may work. The bracket will fit but the depth of your controller and radiator measurement might be a problem.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hahahah


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm mainly talking about the SMA8, but by your picture, it looks close than most SMA8 pictures I've seen. I think I'll go with the Short version, then cut the plastic tray on my fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> If you're looking at using the long brackets because you don't have short ones but mount a short controller on it then it then it may work. The bracket will fit but the depth of your controller and radiator measurement might be a problem.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I just came across this

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-fan-radiator-bottom-mount-for-single-wide-magnum-cases-and-pedestals/#reviews

Because I'm going to put my 560 and 360 in the bottom compartment as both intake, I'm worried about all that hot air. Could it be possible to use this mount on the bottom with an RX360 with fans? Then I could use my PSU side as all exhaust of just fans?


----------



## NoDoz

Heres how far I got today on my new build. Everything in it just need to do some cable management. My other 980ti should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Right? I'm almost 30 and my dad still looks at me like I'm the biggest idiot on the planet for spending 500$ on "the metal box that the computer goes inside"
> So I heavily limit telling them what I actually spend, same goes for the wife.
> just go get a prepaid debit card and pay for it yourself.
> Or email caselabs and arrange payment by cashier's check or money order.


Sorry I'm a bit late to this party, but I agree, my parents never knew our know as gaming and such is frivolous and dumb. My wife however knows everything I spend, and she is okay with it, as long as she gets upgrades too.

And I agree, you should just get a prepaid card or arrange to buy it via check or maybe even a friend's parent would help you out. My brother dealt with this when he ordered his first pc. He had money for it, but no credit card. Mom flat out refused, dad did it for him though, haha.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit late to this party, but I agree, my parents never knew our know as gaming and such is frivolous and dumb. My wife however knows everything I spend, and she is okay with it, as long as she gets upgrades too.
> 
> And I agree, you should just get a prepaid card or arrange to buy it via check or maybe even a friend's parent would help you out. My brother dealt with this when he ordered his first pc. He had money for it, but no credit card. Mom flat out refused, dad did it for him though, haha.


I just told my Dad how much "The Division" cost me last night, and his jaw just about dropped.

He was just like... "Why?" .... "What" ??
TCO


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I just told my Dad how much "The Division" cost me last night, and his jaw just about dropped.
> 
> He was just like... "Why?" .... "What" ??
> TCO


Haha. How old are you, if you don't mind? I'm 32 and my bro is 27, mom still says we are foolish for spending money on such wasteful things. I guess I missed the point where we aren't supposed to enjoy life by spending money doing things we like.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry your wrong, you are supposed to enjoy life by spending things on what _they_ enjoy

wife gave me the green light on tx10, but i am still hesitant brings me closer to my 20s in finance lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Haha. How old are you, if you don't mind? I'm 32 and my bro is 27, mom still says we are foolish for spending money on such wasteful things. I guess I missed the point where we aren't supposed to enjoy life by spending money doing things we like.


I will be 27 in 5 Days.

TCO


----------



## Dagamus NM

The wife says she wants to know what I spend, but I stopped telling her long ago because then she gets all pissy about it. It always becomes a competition like somehow $5K in computer/car parts or tools is equivalent to $5K in clothing.

She just uses the computers for Facebook and working with photos but until she actually decides to invest time in learning Adobe programs I will keep her placated with whatever new iPad/iPhone is out. She gets good mileage out of those. She will turn my computer on pretty much only if she feels like listening to Internet radio through the tv sound system. Other than that I think she is scared of my computers.

She thinks the case labs cases are from the 1980's.

I am 36, so is my waist measurement.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah my other half gets ticked at the thought of how much I've spent on rigs, then complains she never gets to buy anything for herself (even though she blows $50 each time she stops at a Walgreens or any other store for knick-knack crap) still complains even after getting her a Kindle and a iPhone 6 to replce the HTC 8x she toasted by spilling Coke all over it. I turned 33 this past April


----------



## Archea47

Spending and sharing ...









Growing up it was my father buying parts for my brother and me to upgrade the computers. 386 to 486 expansion, 8MB DIMMs, 3DFX VooDoo cards ... I remember when PII dropped he spent >4K on Dell's top model with every option. Looking back, I'm curious what my mother thought of this









As a freshman in high school after I got my first check for some pen testing my first purchase was a 16MB DIMM so I could do a graphical install of SuSE Linux on my P133. Once things picked up a bit the second purchase was three 128MB DIMMs, which gave me a god-like 384MB RAM in my fancy Win98SE box. I don't recall any objections - I kept my money in cash hidden with my fireworks and never discussed money with my parents. My pops didn't mind driving me to compUSA either









Of course then girls became priority until college. Summer before college, getting ready to move from rural dialup (26k) to college campus pipes, was when I got my first ATI card(!). And of course my roommate turned out to be an overclocking enthusiast with one of those oddball AMD chips. We built a rig together once the AMD dual cores became available and oh how we lit the dorms up with Day of Defeat, MG42 on the big sound system always brought the girls from the coed floors up and down stairs knocking (banging on the door screaming murder







)

But yeah, after college when I wasnt making a lot of money I always softened the dollar amount I told I was spending on PC and laptop upgrades. I was always somehow selling the old stuff for the same price as the new parts! And don't look in the closet, because there's a whoooole lot of cardboard









Now of course things are different in that, total build cost of my rig in progress is pretty irrelevant to my finances thanks to a lot of luck and a bit of hard work. But that doesn't mean I feel comfortable telling Everyone about how much that is







My new fiance (of less than 24 hours!) is aware of the costs and still encourages me to, if I'm going to spend the money, buy what I really want and what's going to leave me with no regrets. I wouldn't have bought a Case Labs and Aquaero if it wasn't for her encouragement


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm mainly talking about the SMA8, but by your picture, it looks close than most SMA8 pictures I've seen. I think I'll go with the Short version, then cut the plastic tray on my fan controller.


Sorry for the wait, busy last few days.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit late to this party, but I agree, my parents never knew our know as gaming and such is frivolous and dumb. My wife however knows everything I spend, and she is okay with it, as long as she gets upgrades too.
> 
> And I agree, you should just get a prepaid card or arrange to buy it via check or maybe even a friend's parent would help you out. My brother dealt with this when he ordered his first pc. He had money for it, but no credit card. Mom flat out refused, dad did it for him though, haha.


Yep my parents refused not because they didn't want me to have it, but because they didn't want their cards bring used on the internet.
To this day my dad buys everything in stores and won't buy anything online.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Yep my parents refused not because they didn't want me to have it, but because they didn't want their cards bring used on the internet.
> *To this day my dad buys everything in stores and won't buy anything online*.


Can't say that I blame him. I've recently been hit with some fraudulent charges and had to cancel cards, get new ones, etc.

As far as "wasting" money goes -- if only I could go back in time and tell my young self one thing...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Can't say that I blame him. I've recently been hit with some fraudulent charges and had to cancel cards, get new ones, etc.
> 
> As far as "wasting" money goes -- if only I could go back in time and tell my young self one thing...


The three times I've had those issue it has been a brick and mortar stores fault.
And the bank fixed the charges with less than 10 min of my time wasted.

My dad pays 10-30% more for most stuff he buys because he's stubborn and old.

And everyone thinks they wasted money in their youth, everyone. No matter what you spent your money on


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry your wrong, you are supposed to enjoy life by spending things on what _they_ enjoy
> 
> wife gave me the green light on tx10, but i am still hesitant brings me closer to my 20s in finance lol


Oh my bad, I totally missed that family memo, haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The wife says she wants to know what I spend, but I stopped telling her long ago because then she gets all pissy about it. It always becomes a competition like somehow $5K in computer/car parts or tools is equivalent to $5K in clothing.
> 
> She just uses the computers for Facebook and working with photos but until she actually decides to invest time in learning Adobe programs I will keep her placated with whatever new iPad/iPhone is out. She gets good mileage out of those. She will turn my computer on pretty much only if she feels like listening to Internet radio through the tv sound system. Other than that I think she is scared of my computers.
> 
> She thinks the case labs cases are from the 1980's.
> 
> I am 36, so is my waist measurement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah my other half gets ticked at the thought of how much I've spent on rigs, then complains she never gets to buy anything for herself (even though she blows $50 each time she stops at a Walgreens or any other store for knick-knack crap) still complains even after getting her a Kindle and a iPhone 6 to replce the HTC 8x she toasted by spilling Coke all over it. I turned 33 this past April


Sounds like I lucked out with my wifey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Spending and sharing ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was my father buying parts for my brother and me to upgrade the computers. 386 to 486 expansion, 8MB DIMMs, 3DFX VooDoo cards ... I remember when PII dropped he spent >4K on Dell's top model with every option. Looking back, I'm curious what my mother thought of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a freshman in high school after I got my first check for some pen testing my first purchase was a 16MB DIMM so I could do a graphical install of SuSE Linux on my P133. Once things picked up a bit the second purchase was three 128MB DIMMs, which gave me a god-like 384MB RAM in my fancy Win98SE box. I don't recall any objections - I kept my money in cash hidden with my fireworks and never discussed money with my parents. My pops didn't mind driving me to compUSA either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course then girls became priority until college. Summer before college, getting ready to move from rural dialup (26k) to college campus pipes, was when I got my first ATI card(!). And of course my roommate turned out to be an overclocking enthusiast with one of those oddball AMD chips. We built a rig together once the AMD dual cores became available and oh how we lit the dorms up with Day of Defeat, MG42 on the big sound system always brought the girls from the coed floors up and down stairs knocking (banging on the door screaming murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yeah, after college when I wasnt making a lot of money I always softened the dollar amount I told I was spending on PC and laptop upgrades. I was always somehow selling the old stuff for the same price as the new parts! And don't look in the closet, because there's a whoooole lot of cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now of course things are different in that, total build cost of my rig in progress is pretty irrelevant to my finances thanks to a lot of luck and a bit of hard work. But that doesn't mean I feel comfortable telling Everyone about how much that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new fiance (of less than 24 hours!) is aware of the costs and still encourages me to, if I'm going to spend the money, buy what I really want and what's going to leave me with no regrets. I wouldn't have bought a Case Labs and Aquaero if it wasn't for her encouragement


Congrats on getting engaged!! Did that about 2 years ago myself, and we have our first kid coming in October. I know the budget will have to shift to provide for the little one, but my wife was also the one who encouraged me to get a custom waterloop last year, and a CaseLabs this year. We both have our hobbies for what we enjoy, and we are both cool with spending money to enjoy life (if we have the funds of course).

As far as my closet, empty cardboard boxes, and lots of 'em. My wife made me throw a bunch of them away last weekend, but I guess it's fine since I didn't have some of the stuff anymore anyway. I buy quality parts and have generally sold them to upgrade to new quality parts for different sockets, or whatever (CPUs, GPUs, SSDs, RAM, etc...).

Again congrats on the engagement!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Yep my parents refused not because they didn't want me to have it, but because they didn't want their cards bring used on the internet.
> To this day my dad buys everything in stores and won't buy anything online.


Been there done that. It's a sucky position to be in. One that you can't do much about, until you've got your own credit card. Ask a friend's parent, if you need it now, or buy a pre-paid VISA/MC debit card and order it that way. I've been hit multiple times with someone else using fraudulent charges, and it sucks, but the bank has always been good to get me my money back (even if they do take their sweet time to get around to it).


----------



## NoDoz

Here some more new pictures. Got my other 980ti G1 today. Alot still needs done but I started yesterday with the build.


----------



## emsj86

The way I ways have done it is I only use the money I make on overtime or side jobs that I wouldn't have done normally. Meaning if I want a new part or whatever I'll take a side job or take a bunch of ot as so it doesn't touch the money I normally make which is dedicated to getting a house, bills and simply making my kid and soon to be fiancé happy


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Here some more new pictures. Got my other 980ti G1 today. Alot still needs done but I started yesterday with the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build, I bet those cards run nice and cool with the triple fan and intakes right on them. I had 980 KPE in same set up as you and they ran great.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Nice build, I bet those cards run nice and cool with the triple fan and intakes right on them. I had 980 KPE in same set up as you and they ran great.


Thanks, yeah working very well so far


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys!!!! My mom is letting me get the S5, and she's even contributing $100 to it! If I order the case in gunmetal tomorrow at 9pm, will it still count as "before the end of the month of June"?


----------



## szeged

well june doesnt end tomorrow so i dont see why not


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys!!!! My mom is letting me get the S5, and she's even contributing $100 to it! If I order the case in gunmetal tomorrow at 9pm, will it still count as "before the end of the month of June"?


There's 30 days in June. Tomorrows the 28th. Can guarantee it. I ordered my SMA8 with a gunmetal exterior and black interior + flexbays on the 24th. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There's 30 days in June. Tomorrows the 28th. Can guarantee it. I ordered my SMA8 with a gunmetal exterior and black interior + flexbays on the 24th. Can't wait for it to arrive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well june doesnt end tomorrow so i dont see why not


I know tomorrow is still June lol, I just thought that because It is so close to the end of the month, they might not accept it.


----------



## wstanci3

Hey S8 owners,
Can anyone tell me what is probably the thickest 360 rads you can have? I was thinking of ordering 3 Coolgate G2s but I am worried about clearance. They are thick rads, 65mm... http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_360G2.htm


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Hey S8 owners,
> Can anyone tell me what is probably the thickest 360 rads you can have? I was thinking of ordering 3 Coolgate G2s but I am worried about clearance. They are thick rads, 65mm... http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_360G2.htm


What clearance are you worried about, there are a few photos giving clearances for the S8. I believe thats an Alphacool Monsta rad I believe and its around 80mm thick. I have 60mm thick rads in my S8 and I can fit a 360 push and a front 240 without any problems.



A few more photos in this thread as well, hope this helps









http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys!!!! My mom is letting me get the S5, and she's even contributing $100 to it! If I order the case in gunmetal tomorrow at 9pm, will it still count as "before the end of the month of June"?


congrats ~~ do we wanna know the deal with the devil you had to make ?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> What clearance are you worried about, there are a few photos giving clearances for the S8. I believe thats an Alphacool Monsta rad I believe and its around 80mm thick. I have 60mm thick rads in my S8 and I can fit a 360 push and a front 240 without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> A few more photos in this thread as well, hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


Awesome, thanks. +Rep.








I was worried because I was planning to do push/pull on the top 360s and wanted to know if clearance was an issue. The plan is still a go.


----------



## 1Quickchic

What would every recommend for a smaller box like case that can handle 10x 3.5" hard drive's 4x2.5 hard drive's(ssd) have at least 3x preferable 4x 5.25 bays for dvd/r /hot swap bays and room to water-cooled also fit a xl atx/at motherboard??

Looking to redo my server/work machine I currently have almost all that stuffed in a fractal r4 but need another hot swap Bay, I can live with 3 bays but I'd prefer 4 so I can go back to having an internal dvd/r right now I have an LG external and it's fine but it does take up desktop real estate, and since I have some water cooling parts I figure I could loop it, currently it is water cooled using a corsair 100i AIO


----------



## 1Quickchic

Also... No one told me but since I posted a pic of my work in progress TX10A am I in the club? Or is that after a finished pic..... Which coincidentally will be later today









Pic of finished inside teaser


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Also... No one told me but since I posted a pic of my work in progress TX10A am I in the club? Or is that after a finished pic..... Which coincidentally will be later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of finished inside teaser
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure who is taking care of the sign up sheet on first post....it used to be stren, who it is now I have no idea.
Anyone help her out??


----------



## psycho84

I think i will order a SMA8 next week


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys!!!! My mom is letting me get the S5, and she's even contributing $100 to it! If I order the case in gunmetal tomorrow at 9pm, will it still count as "before the end of the month of June"?


Awesome! What kind of deal did you have to make to get them to change their minds?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Also... No one told me but since I posted a pic of my work in progress TX10A am I in the club? Or is that after a finished pic..... Which coincidentally will be later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of finished inside teaser


That's a pretty small TX10....looks like a TH10....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I think i will order a SMA8 next week


Additional colors will be temporarly discontinued for *chassis* at the end of june. If you have plans for a two-tone, gunmetal, or white, need to get your order in by june-30th/july-1st.

Quote:


> Changes in the Lab&#8230;
> 
> Over the last 2 years we have seen our shipping ETAs climb and climb. This is good because it means we have continued to grow, but at the same time, we realize the need to do something to counteract it. The only way to do this is to either buy hundreds of thousands of dollars' worth of manufacturing equipment (not an option right now), or we can simplify things to better streamline production. With that being said the following changes will be taking place:
> 
> 1. It is with deep regret that the NOVA X2 and X5 have been shelved indefinitely. We can't in good conscience release new cases when we can't already make what we have orders for. This is just a simple fact and we apologize for anyone who has been waiting to order one. The X2M will continue to be available. This will also allow us to move to a new design platform more quickly and speed up future product development.
> 
> 2. *We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015). We hope that that will give enough time for people who have already made their build plans for a specific color to get their case ordered. Custom case colors, as in "custom powder coating", will also continue to be temporally suspended. It is with every intention to bring these colors back, but we do not have an ETA at this time. Of course accessories and replacement parts will still be available for ordering throughout this time.*
> 
> 3. XL (not XXL) window door options on the TH10A, STH10 and SMA8 will no longer be an option. As well as the MB ventilated door for the STH10 and SMA8.
> 
> 4. Open fan hole PCI back-plates will no longer be an option.
> 
> These decisions were difficult and not taken lightly. Our primary concern has always been customer service and we felt that the long shipping times had become a service issue. We hope that everyone will understand why we came to these decisions. We never would have imagined several years ago that it would take as long as it does for us to fulfill orders (5-7 weeks). For the record, it does not 5-7 weeks to manufacture a single case. The 5-7 weeks is more like a waiting list.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support!


http://caselabs-store.com/


----------



## alltheGHz

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Awesome! What kind of deal did you have to make to get them to change their minds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats ~~ do we wanna know the deal with the devil you had to make ?[/quote I just told my mom that it was gonna be that last computer part I would buy for the next few months


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Additional colors will be temporarly discontinued for *chassis* at the end of june. If you have plans for a two-tone, gunmetal, or white, need to get your order in by june-30th/july-1st.
> http://caselabs-store.com/


Thx for the advice !!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> Thx for the advice !!!


I'm hoping CL can clarify if June 30th is the last day or July 1st (?). Tbh, I would get my order in by June 30th 5pm (PST):

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last 2 years we have seen our shipping ETAs climb and climb. This is good because it means we are getting more and more busy, but at the same time, we need to do something to counteract it. The only way to do this is to buy hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of manufacturing equipment (not an option), or we can simplify things to better streamline production. With that being said the following changes will be taking place;
> 
> 1. It is with deep regret that the NOVA X2 and X5 have been shelved indefinitely. We can't in good conscience release new cases when we can't already make what we have orders for. This is just a simple fact and we apologize for anyone who has been waiting to order one. The X2M will continue to be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. We will be *temporally* discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors *at the end of this month (June 2015)*. Custom case colors, as in "custom powder coating", will also continue to be temporally suspended. It is with every intention to bring these colors back, but we do not have an ETA at this time. Of course accessories and replacement parts will still be available for ordering throughout this time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. XL window door options on the TH10A, STH10 and SMA8 will no longer be an option. As well as the MB ventilated door for the STH10 and SMA8.
> 
> 4. Open fan hole PCI backplates will no longer be an option
> 
> 
> We hope that everyone will understand why we came to these decisions. We never would have imagined several years ago that it would take as long as it does for us to fulfill orders (5-7 weeks). For the record, it does not 5-7 weeks to manufacture a single case. The 5-7 weeks is more like a waiting list.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Planned date for all of the discontinuations is the last day of *June/1st of July*. There is no planned date to bring Gun Metal back until Jim and Kevin are satisfied with production times and changes that will be implemented to try and make the whole process more efficient.


Good luck, as I know its really difficult to configure a CL in such a short time. I spent 3 weeks planing my STH10 options before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm sitting here waiting for my two tone black and gunmetal SMA8 sooooooo patiently... Actually, patiently is the wrong word. Let's just say I want it now. AND it's only been 4 days


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm hoping CL can clarify if June 30th is the last day or July 1st (?). Tbh, I would get my order in by June 30th 5pm (PST):


The options will run until midnight on June 30th (PDT). That will make it July 1st in some parts of the world


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting for my two tone black and gunmetal SMA8 sooooooo patiently... Actually, patiently is the wrong word. Let's just say I want it now. AND it's only been 4 days


Waiting sucks, but it's worth it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The options will run until midnight on June 30th (PDT). That will make it July 1st in some parts of the world


Ty


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's a pretty small TX10....looks like a TH10....


My mistake







yea I meant to say TH10A, Idk where I got the tx10 from, but a question how much bigger is a tx to a TH?







the case to me is pretty big IMO I don't think I could get any bigger







although My Husband was saying I should get the lower base and put wheels on it because of how big it is LOL so IDK, more pics when its all back in one piece and te skins are on it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I meant to say TH10A, Idk where I got the tx10 from, but a question how much bigger is a tx to a TH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the case to me is pretty big IMO I don't think I could get any bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although My Husband was saying I should get the lower base and put wheels on it because of how big it is LOL so IDK, more pics when its all back in one piece and te skins are on it


Np









Th10a:

15" x 26" x 25" (381mm x 662mm x 637mm)

TX10:

20.63" x 30.38" x 36.25"

(524mm x 772mm x 921mm)

It is massive. I had a TH10 (non-a) and it did fit under my desk w/ casters. ~48" tall, my tx with pedestal won't fit at all. In terms of height, my old STH10 falls in between. If you don't wanna add a pedestal, you can add an extended top.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys!!!! My mom is letting me get the S5, and she's even contributing $100 to it! If I order the case in gunmetal tomorrow at 9pm, will it still count as "before the end of the month of June"?


If you need any help with that case (planning out things, modding? Etc) just let me know. I pretty much put mine together and took it apart 50 times building my computer as well as hacking it up for saws and dremels.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> If you need any help with that case (planning out things, modding? Etc) just let me know. I pretty much put mine together and took it apart 50 times building my computer as well as hacking it up for saws and dremels.


thanks man, I might need it. I REALLY wanted to order it today, but tomorrow im going to Canada, and i wont be able to order it in gunmetal, meaning I pretty much have to get it in black... So i might wind up painting it or buying a used case in gunmetal. Or, for that matter, a black, white, ect S5 case.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> thanks man, I might need it. I REALLY wanted to order it today, but tomorrow im going to Canada, and i wont be able to order it in gunmetal, meaning I pretty much have to get it in black... So i might wind up painting it or buying a used case in gunmetal. Or, for that matter, a black, white, ect S5 case.


You're going to Canada... So what's the big deal? I ordered mine online via my phone.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> thanks man, I might need it. I REALLY wanted to order it today, but tomorrow im going to Canada, and i wont be able to order it in gunmetal, meaning I pretty much have to get it in black... So i might wind up painting it or buying a used case in gunmetal. Or, for that matter, a black, white, ect S5 case.


Cant order on phone? You can definitely order this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You're going to Canada... So what's the big deal? I ordered mine online via my phone.


Agreed. Unless you're going up to NWT or Nunavut, access to broadband internet is readily available up here...


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed. Unless you're going up to NWT or Nunavut, access to broadband internet is readily available up here...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Cant order on phone? You can definitely order this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You're going to Canada... So what's the big deal? I ordered mine online via my phone.


Using data up in cadada costs an arm and a leg- unless im on wifi.


----------



## Anateus

Shouldnt there be hotspots... everywhere? Like in other civilised countries?








(Typing that from a bus in UK)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Using data up in cadada costs an arm and a leg- unless im on wifi.


Just order before you leave. You went through all the hassle, and you back out! Trust me, you'll want the gunmetal!


----------



## emsj86

Is there word on when gun metal can be ordered again. I won't buy mine until probably mid or late July and not really sold on black. I'll try contacting them see if it's possible or not


----------



## wermad

Nothing yet, but I'm sure they'll return to these colors once they get production back to their standard windows. I would imagine they won't have an eta though my guess is next year. You can still opt for bare aluminum and primer/paint or pc it on your own (diy or a shop).


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Is there word on when gun metal can be ordered again. I won't buy mine until probably mid or late July and not really sold on black. I'll try contacting them see if it's possible or not


I'm with emsj86 on this one- if CL tells us when gunmetal can be ordered again, it could allow me to get the case without worrying too much


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm with emsj86 on this one- if CL tells us when gunmetal can be ordered again, it could allow me to get the case without worrying too much


You can wait for an answer but i would venture a guess that its noy likely for at least 3-5 months or longer based on how they made it sound but i dont work there so its all speculation


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> You can wait for an answer but i would venture a guess that its noy likely for at least 3-5 months or longer based on how they made it sound but i dont work there so its all speculation


I am with Guitar. 6 monthsish....









TCO


----------



## emsj86

Yea I assume it won't be for 6-12 months. Which might be a blessing in disguise for me as if it takes alittle longer I'm more than Lilly will do a fresh build and not use things from my build now which is what I was planning. I'll wait alittle an contact them as they probably don't even know yet


----------



## X-Nine

There is no ETA for when the other colors will be made available again. There's a lot of changes that have to occur inside the Lab before Jim and Kevin will be comfortable with offering them again. It could be a month, could be a year, out just depends on how things unfold and how smoothly it all goes.


----------



## mandrix

Well it just helps me make my mind up to wait a bit on another case...I'll get by with my SM8 right now as I sure as heck will not buy a black case.
It's all good.


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> What would every recommend for a smaller box like case that can handle 10x 3.5" hard drive's 4x2.5 hard drive's(ssd) have at least 3x preferable 4x 5.25 bays for dvd/r /hot swap bays and room to water-cooled also fit a xl atx/at motherboard??
> 
> Looking to redo my server/work machine I currently have almost all that stuffed in a fractal r4 but need another hot swap Bay, I can live with 3 bays but I'd prefer 4 so I can go back to having an internal dvd/r right now I have an LG external and it's fine but it does take up desktop real estate, and since I have some water cooling parts I figure I could loop it, currently it is water cooled using a corsair 100i AIO


A Caselabs M8 might be good for this. Like you I also have a TH10 and then I just got an M8 to do a build that is similar to what you've laid out.

You don't say what kind of radiators you have but on mine, I am going to try to fit dual 120.3 at the top, with no extended top or pedestal. This will reduce what can go in the top bays, but you could still fit 8 HDDs + the 4 SSDs in one side, then your hot-swap bays, DVD + remaining two HDDs in additional hot-swap bays, then you will probably be able to fit 3 bays worth of water cooling stuff (since you'll probably need a bay res as opposed to tube for this). That is almost exactly my setup, at least. Haven't hooked up the loop yet though.

Or with the rads in an extended top or ped you can have all the 10 HDDs+4SSDs on one side, then you'll have 13 flex-bays for your other stuff.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nothing yet, but I'm sure they'll return to these colors once they get production back to their standard windows. I would imagine they won't have an eta though my guess is next year. *You can still opt for bare aluminum and primer*/paint or pc it on your own (diy or a shop).


This,
Quote:


> We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer


And,
bare metal has and I'm pretty sure will never be an option.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I currently have an XSPC Photon 170 D5 pump/res. one of my friends is thinking about getting it. With the money, I might buy the 270 D5 pump/res. what's the biggest res and pump combo that can firing inside the SMA8?


----------



## emsj86

Not sure if it's on to ask but anyone have a sm8 for sale? in gun metal preferably


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nothing yet, but I'm sure they'll return to these colors once they get production back to their standard windows. I would imagine they won't have an eta though my guess is next year. You can still opt for bare aluminum and primer/paint or pc it on your own (diy or a shop).


No you can't. Not anymore after the dead line. As soon as I get home I will be ordering my tx10 me thinks. I wasn't but. .. I am building my freenas. And I want to put it in the bottom/or a ped... now I have to figure out how I want my colors. Our give up and just get black ( then I won't buy till winter as I won't Have time to do it anyway. .


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No you can't. Not anymore after the dead line. As soon as I get home I will be ordering my tx10 me thinks. I wasn't but. .. I am building my freenas. And I want to put it in the bottom/or a ped... now I have to figure out how I want my colors. Our give up and just get black ( then I won't buy till winter as I won't Have time to do it anyway. .


Nothing about opting for bare aluminum. You also have to re-read my sentence and see how it indicates to primer/paint *or* powder coat on your own accord








Quote:


> We will be TEMPORARILY discontinuing the White, Gunmetal, Primer and Two Tone case colors at the end of this month (June 2015).


I'm sure CL would be glad to sell bare aluminum chassis to help them with the process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Not sure if it's on to ask but anyone have a sm8 for sale? in gun metal preferably


I've seen a couple of them (black) come up in forums. You just gotta keep an eye on them. I'm seeing more and more Th10 (non-A), STH10s, and S8s popping up on ebay and forums lately. The S3/S5 do come up occasionally as well.


----------



## emsj86

I was hoping an sm8 would pop up being it's an older case from caselabs and the sma8 and s8, s5 seem to be the biggest sellers. Only bc an sma8 is still alittle too big and I probably will run a single loop which wouldn't look right to me in an sma8


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I was hoping an sm8 would pop up being it's an older case from caselabs and the sma8 and s8, s5 seem to be the biggest sellers.


If you have the money, or do but can't spend it, I say just get it. That's pretty much what I'm doing. Yeah I have the money (I live with my parents), and it is my money, but everyone says these CL cases are the real deal. Remember how I said my last build would be the last. Well it's not because I got a CL. This CL case WILL be my last build for a few years. And it will probably be the last case I'll ever get.

And who knows... I may even get a pedestal will extra rads for the hell of it later on lol


----------



## VSG

Yay my order is on its way too. No case in here, but hopefully the last parts I will need to get the TX10 build back in shape.


----------



## szeged

the s8 makes a nice home for a 5960x and 3x titan x.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm sure CL would be glad to sell bare aluminum chassis to help them with the process.


Again, since you don't read my posts.

THEY DON'T SELL BARE METAL PARTS OR CASES EVER, NO MATTER THE REASON.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Again, since you don't read my posts.
> 
> THEY DON'T SELL BARE METAL PARTS OR CASES EVER, NO MATTER THE REASON.


They can make exceptions









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's a company decision...you could say that it's part of the quality level that they want to achieve. Letting go an "unfinished" product out of the shop is not what they are doing. Unless the case is going to one of their approved painters for custom orders.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Nailed it
Click to expand...

Though I would wait for Kevin or Jim to have the final say (its a bit dated this post). I'm sure this can be beneficial to both parties by offering a "raw" option if the buyer is looking to get the case done in a different finish now that black is the only color available. Will help on the manufacturing side and give customers options to choose their own colors now that CL doesn't offer even primer.

Then again, maybe they'll change their mind on the primer options. My case was actually shipped raw to its first owner. Mind you Mountain Mods has had the option for bare aluminum and Jim has said they wanted to make a better case then MM. Just a thought











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit: removing the powder coat can get expensive. I'll have to ask my friend who had his Th10 top redone. I do recall he said blasting was not an option from what the shop recommended. I asked because I was thinking of redoing my case and he's done a few powder coated cases already.

Again, I'll wait for the CL employees to confirm or to at least take this into consideration to help not only their business, but give customers more options now that color is limited.

double edit: oh, and you read my post incorrectly, just like mega man. English (Muircah) grammar can get confusing sometimes. it says raw aluminum *and* _you do primer/paint or powder coat on your own_ (find a shop or diy). Never said raw + primer. It would have been just "primer" in the first place. But I clearly know this option is going away.


----------



## X-Nine

It has been policy to not sell chassis unpainted for some time. There may have been a couple that were expected to be completed projects but that's never been common practice and I don't see it becoming one unless Jim says otherwise.

I'd advise people to not believe anything unless it comes from an employee of CaseLabs.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If you have the money, or do but can't spend it, I say just get it. That's pretty much what I'm doing. Yeah I have the money (I live with my parents), and it is my money, but everyone says these CL cases are the real deal. Remember how I said my last build would be the last. Well it's not because I got a CL. This CL case WILL be my last build for a few years. And it will probably be the last case I'll ever get.
> 
> And who knows... I may even get a pedestal will extra rads for the hell of it later on lol


I have the money (I work a lot







) but just dropped 3k on an engagement ring and with the second kid on the way I need a house. I can still get it but don't wanna stretch myself thin yet. If a few side jobs come around I'll snag one up sooner than later. I'm 29 now my younger self would have bought it allready


----------



## wermad

double congrats


----------



## alltheGHz

Damn son!! Congrats


----------



## Mega Man

so having issues .... i dunno either black exterior with white interior or gunmetal exterior with white interior.

the back will be black either way as will the flex bays be white,

until after the baby i wont be buying the rest - accessories-peds-platform so i have a "buffer" in case the worst happens ( thanks to our new insurance system i want at least 10k in my arsenal [email protected] )


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so having issues .... i dunno either black exterior with white interior or gunmetal exterior with white interior.
> 
> the back will be black either way as will the flex bays be white,
> 
> until after the baby i wont be buying the rest - accessories-peds-platform so i have a "buffer" in case the worst happens ( thanks to our new insurance system i want at least 10k in my arsenal [email protected] )


For my SMA8, I chose gunmetal exterior and black for the interior and flexbays. 5 days down, probably 1 or 2 months to go lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It has been policy to not sell chassis unpainted for some time. There may have been a couple that were expected to be completed projects but that's never been common practice and I don't see it becoming one unless Jim says otherwise.
> 
> I'd advise people to not believe anything unless it comes from an employee of CaseLabs.










What if We like things Raw?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the money (I work a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but just dropped 3k on an engagement ring and with the second kid on the way I need a house. I can still get it but don't wanna stretch myself thin yet. If a few side jobs come around I'll snag one up sooner than later. I'm 29 now my younger self would have bought it allready


Who Needs a ring when You could have a Caselabs?









COngrats Bro!

TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the money (I work a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but just dropped 3k on an engagement ring and with the second kid on the way I need a house. I can still get it but don't wanna stretch myself thin yet. If a few side jobs come around I'll snag one up sooner than later. I'm 29 now my younger self would have bought it allready


If you get a TX10 with a couple of pedestals then you have a case and a home all in one!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Other than the business choice, does anyone understand or know why they don't want to ship bare aluminum through a shipping system that doesn't have verified and stable climate control from one end to the other, to your door?

Here's why, and CL can tell me I'm wrong, but this would be the reason I'd never order it even if they _did_ offer the option...



Just my







but at any rate.

Thanks - T


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if We like things Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Other than the business choice, does anyone understand or know why they don't want to ship bare aluminum through a shipping system that doesn't have verified and stable climate control from one end to the other, to your door?
> 
> Here's why, and CL can tell me I'm wrong, but this would be the reason I'd never order it even if they _did_ offer the option...
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at any rate.
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

The only reason i brought it up is to give those who are not happy w/ the black-only color choice in a couple of days. There's nothing in their site nor FAQ's that say they do not sell in bare "raw" aluminum, unless i missed it. At the same time, there's nothing the options box to tick either (thought special comments was the place to designate this). My main motivation was to give those who want a custom finish the opportunity to still buy the case and they would need to do the finish. Now, I know even good aluminum, as long as its not exposed to uncommon ambient conditions should last, and not corrode. Though, i doubt anyone would keep it unfinished/raw.

If this is an unspoken rule and its just how the business runs, I understand and I'll cease commenting on this to avoid insinuating any "lies", "rumors", "miss leading info", etc. since I'm not an employee (







). Again, I would prefer an employee from CL reinforce this as I know uncommon questions or requests have had difference answers from members here vs CL's actual answer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so having issues .... i dunno either black exterior with white interior or gunmetal exterior with white interior.
> 
> the back will be black either way as will the flex bays be white,
> 
> until after the baby i wont be buying the rest - accessories-peds-platform so i have a "buffer" in case the worst happens ( thanks to our new insurance system i want at least 10k in my arsenal [email protected] )


Matte black really sets off the white interior. I haven't seen a TX10 done like this so it would make it unique. I've been looking at the gunmetal finished builds and i thought it was close to the "storm gray" finish of my TX but it looks a bit more subdued. Maybe because its in a matte finish too. I say black over white, or white over a black interior. Hurry!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if We like things Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Other than the business choice, does anyone understand or know why they don't want to ship bare aluminum through a shipping system that doesn't have verified and stable climate control from one end to the other, to your door?
> 
> Here's why, and CL can tell me I'm wrong, but this would be the reason I'd never order it even if they _did_ offer the option...
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at any rate.
> 
> Thanks - T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason i brought it up is to give those who are not happy w/ the black-only color choice in a couple of days. There's nothing in their site nor FAQ's that say they do not sell in bare "raw" aluminum, unless i missed it. At the same time, there's nothing the options box to tick either (thought special comments was the place to designate this). My main motivation was to give those who want a custom finish the opportunity to still buy the case and they would need to do the finish. Now, I know even good aluminum, as long as its not exposed to uncommon ambient conditions should last, and not corrode. Though, i doubt anyone would keep it unfinished/raw.
> 
> If this is an unspoken rule and its just how the business runs, I understand and I'll cease commenting on this to avoid insinuating any "lies", "rumors", "miss leading info", etc. since I'm not an employee (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Again, I would prefer an employee from CL reinforce this as I know uncommon questions or requests have had difference answers from members here vs CL's actual answer.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so having issues .... i dunno either black exterior with white interior or gunmetal exterior with white interior.
> 
> the back will be black either way as will the flex bays be white,
> 
> until after the baby i wont be buying the rest - accessories-peds-platform so i have a "buffer" in case the worst happens ( thanks to our new insurance system i want at least 10k in my arsenal [email protected] )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matte black really sets off the white interior. I haven't seen a TX10 done like this so it would make it unique. I've been looking at the gunmetal finished builds and i thought it was close to the "storm gray" finish of my TX but it looks a bit more subdued. Maybe because its in a matte finish too. I say black over white, or white over a black interior. Hurry!
Click to expand...

If you look just a few posts up, I explained that it is company policy to not sell bare aluminum chassis. This is a directive handed down by Jim, the CEO, to me, the Hardware Rep. As I stated, until Jim says otherwise, then this is what stands.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you look just a few posts up, I explained that it is company policy to not sell bare aluminum chassis. This is a directive handed down by Jim, the CEO, to me, the Hardware Rep. As I stated, until Jim says otherwise, then this is what stands.


Easy Xnine! I was just pulling your leg







I already ordered my S3









Oh THe Madness









TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Don't make me sick the Lab Chimps on you..... They DO bite, ya know!


----------



## Dagamus NM

So this applies to all case parts too? Man oh man am I glad I got in before the change. I have no idea what paint scheme I am going to go with. Good thing I am building two mostly identical boxes. I am getting the first one put together so that I can figure out what I want to go with for the paint. I need to sand down some spots on the primer where bits of dust got in. I might use a tiny bit of body filler over the top of the mounting for the male part of the panel clips just to get it perfectly smooth.

I am not surprised as it is clearly stated that the primer is not cosmetic. Funny thing is I am liking the color of the primer. It won't stay this way as it scratches easily and finger prints show up readily but for the time being I am liking the color.

I want to get another SSD tray to fit into one of the 3.5" trays. SM8 is built to house two SSD's but I will be running four Intel 730 series in raid 0 so I need another. Guess I should order today if I want it in primer.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if We like things Raw?


Ooh baby I like it RAW. Who knew ODB was actually talking about digital photography


----------



## emsj86

You didn't think he meant...... Not ODB not him


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So this applies to all case parts too? Man oh man am I glad I got in before the change. I have no idea what paint scheme I am going to go with. Good thing I am building two mostly identical boxes. I am getting the first one put together so that I can figure out what I want to go with for the paint. I need to sand down some spots on the primer where bits of dust got in. I might use a tiny bit of body filler over the top of the mounting for the male part of the panel clips just to get it perfectly smooth.
> 
> I am not surprised as it is clearly stated that the primer is not cosmetic. Funny thing is I am liking the color of the primer. It won't stay this way as it scratches easily and finger prints show up readily but for the time being I am liking the color.
> 
> I want to get another SSD tray to fit into one of the 3.5" trays. SM8 is built to house two SSD's but I will be running four Intel 730 series in raid 0 so I need another. Guess I should order today if I want it in primer.


no accessories will be avail in colors for a while at least but not avail naked


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no accessories will be avail in colors for a while at least but not avail naked


Huh what are you saying?
Accessories and parts are going to stay available in colors, that's what they said?

I feel like no one reads anything anymore.. The last like 20 pages Are just repeating over and over..


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So this applies to all case parts too? Man oh man am I glad I got in before the change. I have no idea what paint scheme I am going to go with. Good thing I am building two mostly identical boxes. I am getting the first one put together so that I can figure out what I want to go with for the paint. I need to sand down some spots on the primer where bits of dust got in. I might use a tiny bit of body filler over the top of the mounting for the male part of the panel clips just to get it perfectly smooth.
> 
> I am not surprised as it is clearly stated that the primer is not cosmetic. Funny thing is I am liking the color of the primer. It won't stay this way as it scratches easily and finger prints show up readily but for the time being I am liking the color.
> 
> I want to get another SSD tray to fit into one of the 3.5" trays. SM8 is built to house two SSD's but I will be running four Intel 730 series in raid 0 so I need another. Guess I should order today if I want it in primer.


Managed to get my order in before the change to. I have my first ever CL case due in a week or so. A white SM8 with a gunmetal interior!.









For reasons that I now can't explain, I ordered some of the internal accessories (eg. double mount for the bottom of the chassis) in matte white. I think I was going for a chessboard approach?. When the news broke that Case Labs were following the early Henry Ford principal (any color you like, as long as its black), I offered to change my order and just have the accessories in black. The idea being that it would make it easier to get my case finished.

Apparently, it would've made no difference to the wait time, so my offer was politely declined. As usual with Case Labs, the customer interaction was brilliant, and props to KC for his quick communication.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Did someone say something about Chimps being Naked?

TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Did someone say something about Chimps being Naked?
> 
> TCO


I just qued into this and don't know if I should stay subbed or leave now before more details or pictures appear.


----------



## Mega Man

the answer is 12 tco.....12....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the answer is 12 tco.....12....


12 Is good, 12 is Good.

What were we talking about again? I just want to play some video games. No naked chimps, Gunmetal interior and white exterior... what's happening to us Megaman... 12 is Good....

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha so you think instead of white exterior black inside, flexbays gunmetal and 8 of the pci gunmetal ( other 8 4 is white 4 is black ) and not the back but the tray of the mobo gunmetal.

i should do all gunmetal inside and white out ?

seriously having trouble deciding


----------



## wermad

White panels/top, black chasis, white mb trays, black pcie slot, black i/o plate (change to chrome switches), white radiator mounts, white flexbay brackets, black flexbay covers/mounts


----------



## Mega Man

i really think this is it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/200_100#post_24032433
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breit*
> 
> TH10A in black with white panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillport, water filter. RGB case lights give a nice glow through the top fan grille...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGB case lights also inside the MB compartement:


with minor gray accents pci slots mobo trays and possibly flex bays

i am going to be spam posting a few min with some questions !~ appreciate the help


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha so you think instead of white exterior black inside, flexbays gunmetal and 8 of the pci gunmetal ( other 8 4 is white 4 is black ) and not the back but the tray of the mobo gunmetal.
> 
> i should do all gunmetal inside and white out ?
> 
> seriously having trouble deciding


I would never have a dark interior (Black) It absorbs light and Doesn't Reflect it.

TCO


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha so you think instead of white exterior black inside, flexbays gunmetal and 8 of the pci gunmetal ( other 8 4 is white 4 is black ) and not the back but the tray of the mobo gunmetal.
> 
> i should do all gunmetal inside and white out ?
> 
> seriously having trouble deciding


My SM8 is two-tone, with white outside and gunmetal inside. I agrtee with TheCautiousOne on black interiors. I'll be using white LEDS which I think should look nice with gunmetal. Anyone have any build-links to gunmetal interiors?. Haven't seen too many examples of white lighting with that color.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzathelad*
> 
> My SM8 is two-tone, with white outside and gunmetal inside. I agrtee with TheCautiousOne on black interiors. I'll be using white LEDS which I think should look nice with gunmetal. Anyone have any build-links to gunmetal interiors?. Haven't seen too many examples of white lighting with that color.


Go All white. I didn't want white exterior because it gets dirty, but if you have a white interior and a door, well you just need to do some spring cleaning.









TCO


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I would never have a dark interior (Black) It absorbs light and Doesn't Reflect it.
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Go All white. I didn't want white exterior because it gets dirty, but if you have a white interior and a door, well you just need to do some spring cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Thanks TCO. It would be winter cleaning for me (southern hemisphere!). I really agonized over going all white, as I like the way it highlights all your gear and compliments any color coolant you choose. Your one is a good example!.

I'm running EK blocks for mosfets, RAM and GPU and I wanted white coolant to contrast my ROG mobo. We'll see how it goes. May have to post my first ever build log.


----------



## Mega Man

welp......



ill get the rest of the accessories and the peds later this summer !~

my wife will flip when it hits my door lol

ima be sending them an email too forgot to finish explaining the painting i want .... hopefully they are willing i pmed kevin but... he no listen to me anymore !~


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzathelad*
> 
> Thanks TCO. It would be winter cleaning for me (southern hemisphere!). I really agonized over going all white, as I like the way it highlights all your gear and compliments any color coolant you choose. Your one is a good example!.
> 
> I'm running EK blocks for mosfets, RAM and GPU and I wanted white coolant to contrast my ROG mobo. We'll see how it goes. May have to post my first ever build log.


I appreciate the compliment. I sell neutral coloured cars all day and when I had to choose what colours I wanted for my case I was like.... Uh...... Oh this is a hard question









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welp......
> 
> 
> 
> ill get the rest of the accessories and the peds later this summer !~
> 
> my wife will flip when it hits my door lol
> 
> ima be sending them an email too forgot to finish explaining the painting i want .... hopefully they are willing i pmed kevin but... he no listen to me anymore !~


Black exterior and White inTerior? With a Gunmetal Ped? Oh your dirty!









TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm debating on pulling the doors and a few panels and painting with a light color (thinking a white or bone)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wozzathelad*
> 
> Thanks TCO. It would be winter cleaning for me (southern hemisphere!). I really agonized over going all white, as I like the way it highlights all your gear and compliments any color coolant you choose. Your one is a good example!.
> 
> I'm running EK blocks for mosfets, RAM and GPU and I wanted white coolant to contrast my ROG mobo. We'll see how it goes. May have to post my first ever build log.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the compliment. I sell neutral coloured cars all day and when I had to choose what colours I wanted for my case I was like.... Uh...... Oh this is a hard question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welp......
> 
> 
> 
> ill get the rest of the accessories and the peds later this summer !~
> 
> my wife will flip when it hits my door lol
> 
> ima be sending them an email too forgot to finish explaining the painting i want .... hopefully they are willing i pmed kevin but... he no listen to me anymore !~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black exterior and White inTerior? With a Gunmetal Ped? Oh your dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

no ped .... not yet, just caster platform !~ meh back says no !~


----------



## wermad

Congrats









Two new systems going in?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new systems going in?


You know the guys at Caselabs are like "I think it was better when we had all the colours, because now we are really SLAMMED "

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new systems going in?


i am totally gonna pull a @wermad and just ignore all questions about it .............. like *someone* did














*cough* @wermad

i will say i was going to put my freenas in it, until i decided i didnt want it around that much water. i may put it in a tx10 ped solo though, and it may have a h140x but idk yet,

i also may just give in and buy a 212 for the first time ever !~


----------



## VSG

ONE OF US. ONE OF US. Welcome to the asylum, Mega Man


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yea
> i am totally gonna pull a @wermad and just ignore all questions about it .............. like *someone* did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* @wermad
> 
> i will say i was going to put my freenas in it, until i decided i didnt want it around that much water. i may put it in a tx10 ped solo though, and it may have a h140x but idk yet,
> 
> i also may just give in and buy a 212 for the first time ever !~












Still have *gloss* white TH10? Lol, I used a 212 for my second system. Its not worth wc it as its really just a dual athlon. Good gosh, how cool my Hawaiis are with this much breathing room for the rads.

What you have in mind for rads? SR2s....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ONE OF US. ONE OF US. Welcome to the asylum, Mega Man










i swear this sounds like german/russian
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yea
> i am totally gonna pull a @wermad and just ignore all questions about it .............. like _someone_ did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _cough_ @wermad
> 
> i will say i was going to put my freenas in it, until i decided i didnt want it around that much water. i may put it in a tx10 ped solo though, and it may have a h140x but idk yet,
> 
> i also may just give in and buy a 212 for the first time ever !~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have *gloss* white TH10? Lol, I used a 212 for my second system. Its not worth wc it as its really just a dual athlon. Good gosh, how cool my Hawaiis are with this much breathing room for the rads.
> 
> What you have in mind for rads? SR2s....
Click to expand...

yep, this makes my FIFTH CL







<< coming from someone who promised he would NEVER own NE due to the cost, i mean why do you need that !~

no plans yet, thinking about all aquacomputer copper rads ( not al )


----------



## wermad

Can't wait for your build log w/ this monster










I think I'm getting close to 2.5 gallons. I've been topping off the res every single night since I fired this thing up a few weeks ago. I bought two more jugs in case. Thank goodness distilled is cheap @ walmart


----------



## Mega Man

HAHAHA is that it ?


----------



## wermad

yup, you thinking of converting a 5 gallon tank a res?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can't wait for your build log w/ this monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting close to 2.5 gallons. I've been topping off the res every single night since I fired this thing up a few weeks ago. I bought two more jugs in case. Thank goodness distilled is cheap @ walmart


I bet you caught yourself looking around the case for Water leaks eh?

My Blue reservoir took another 250ml after I ran it for about a week and I was









WHERE IS IT! WHERE IS THE LEAK! NOOOOOO

Oh.. Ok. It's just adapting









TCO


----------



## wermad

At first i was freaking out when i ran out after 1.5 gallons. Thankfully, Walgreens was open and I bought a couple more. But, yeah, I was looking like crazy for any leaks. I'm glad I didn't have any major leaks since I had quadruple checked everything. i did have a slow leak on one fitting but tightening fixed it when i was first filling it up.

I need to top off again and it usually takes about half of my squeeze bottle (250ml) each night. I let it go couple of nights once and it took a whole bottle and a bit more. I'm getting close to a 1/4 left on the jug.


----------



## Mega Man

i keep 4 gallons in my basement

just wait

my loops takes months to purge HAHAHAHA ( not joking, my th10 is bad--- my tx i think i will start putting my res in the top, above the rads and pipe to my pumps in the basement - to eliminate this as much as possible )


----------



## SteezyTN

The safest way is to air leak it. I build an adapter for my last build, and it was so easy!


----------



## Mega Man

i am going to nitrogen test it , i have nitrogen and a magnehelic. if it leaks i will find it .....


----------



## alltheGHz

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2504945/width/200/height/400Well guys, I finally did it. After months of saving up, convincing my parents, and doing all the research that I could do, I got a CaseLabs Mercury series S5- Gunmetal and white.
Thank you to everyone who guided me through the forums and answered my questions, and even responded to my comments.

My wallet feels a lot lighter.


----------



## alltheGHz

Well guys, I finally did it. After months of saving up, convincing my parents, and doing all the research that I could do, I got a CaseLabs Mercury series S5- Gunmetal and white.
Thank you to everyone who guided me through the forums and answered my questions, and even responded to my comments.

My wallet feels a lot lighter.


----------



## SteezyTN

I feel like I'm the only one who paid sales tax. Why must you be located in Cali Caselabs? That's $60 darn you







haha.


----------



## Mega Man

better yet, that is the reason i dont --- but also they are trying to make it to where you do have to through out the usa

in other news corsair and tek syndicate ... very disappointed, but i am also glad this is why i dont support a sub par company who overprices their crap --- they talk about CL and the TT shenanigans


----------



## guitarhero23

July 1st. R.I.P colors (for now)


----------



## X-Nine

Posting pop punk on OCN is a sin...


----------



## emsj86

Colors being brought back for the month of December would be very nice. Great Christmas present for myself


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Posting pop punk on OCN is a sin...


It's just one of my Favorite albums by Them. You better get them Chimps ready if you want to do anything about it!

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Won't need the Chimps, I've got a collection of old school punk that will melt your face off!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Posting pop punk on OCN is a sin...


Well I figured it would be more recognizable than my preferred choices which would have been

Miss You Love - Silverchair
Miss You In A Heartbeat - Def Leppard
Still I'm Sad - Rainbow.
Take Away My Pain - Dream Theater

I'm a hard rock/metal guy. I don't even like punk much at all lol.


----------



## Chiobe

Questions:

1) How much room is in front of the radiators, when you use a 480mm in top and bottom?
EK XE 480 - Dimensions: 520 x 130 x 60mm (L x W x H), 120x120x25mm fans.

2) Can I mount a radiator to this: http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-hdd-bay/ ?

3) Can I mount this to a radiator: http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-cage-expansion-kit/ ?

Basicly I'm trying to fit 6 480mm rads into it, while still having room for 4 hard drive cages and dual revervoirs.


----------



## wermad

^^^ which cl model dude?


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm going to assume the TH10A since he last posted in that thread.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Won't need the Chimps, I've got a collection of old school punk that will melt your face off!


Roger that! Im a hardcore guy myself


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm going to assume the TH10A since he last posted in that thread.


Ah, ok. We were discussing the tx10 a few weeks ago. I'll leave this to th10 owners then


----------



## SteezyTN

Do you think with the deadline of the colors being temporarily discontinued, that my SMA8 that I ordered on June 24th will ship faster than 6-7 weeks. Not that I need it now, but still


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^ which cl model dude?


Forgot about that. Its TH10A.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you think with the deadline of the colors being temporarily discontinued, that my SMA8 that I ordered on June 24th will ship faster than 6-7 weeks. Not that I need it now, but still


Who knows, but just gotta wait it out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Forgot about that. Its TH10A.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you think with the deadline of the colors being temporarily discontinued, that my SMA8 that I ordered on June 24th will ship faster than 6-7 weeks. Not that I need it now, but still


Honestly, I would hope but....

No.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Honestly, I would hope but....
> 
> No.
> 
> TCO


They probably had a crap of orders by putting in that deadline. They must have benefited greatly from that. Honestly though I'm not not to worried. I'm taking summer classes, and that's my priority. They can take all time they need


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Honestly, I would hope but....
> 
> No.
> 
> TCO


Kevin & Jim, you need to hire this guy asap!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Kevin & Jim, you need to hire this guy asap!


I can wear a caselabs shirt and Be Real. I mean, Lets Be Real!

*
NO*

I am getting good at saying that!









TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) How much room is in front of the radiators, when you use a 480mm in top and bottom?
> EK XE 480 - Dimensions: 520 x 130 x 60mm (L x W x H), 120x120x25mm fans.
> 
> 2) Can I mount a radiator to this: http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-mount-120mm-x-25mm-hdd-bay/ ?
> 
> 3) Can I mount this to a radiator: http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-cage-expansion-kit/ ?
> 
> Basicly I'm trying to fit 6 480mm rads into it, while still having room for 4 hard drive cages and dual revervoirs.


I can look when I get home but I just have a th10


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to find my CL shirt\

Also think CL needs an East Coast division here in GA lol


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can look when I get home but I just have a th10


Arent they the same size?


----------



## emsj86

An east coast would be nice I wouldn't mind driving three hours to hand pick up a case


----------



## Chiobe

Okay, it seems I only have to worry about how thick a radiator I can get in front, plus how to mount 1 on the PSU side.
But that is just accessories, so I can order the main case and then figure out what I need to get last 2 480mm rads in.

Edit:

I just noticed this: _The fan holes on the front of the PSU side are not spaced for a radiator. They are spaced farther apart to accommodate the HDD cages._
So guess I can forget about converting the HDD cage holes.

But a "HD Vertical Accessory Mount" fitted all the way forward with 4x 120mm Fan Mount should fix that problem. The only question is, do I have enough room?

"The distance from the closest mounting location to the front chassis (Flex-bays) is 115mm".
The EK XE rad eats upto 40mm of that, depending on how its mounted. So I got 75mm of space in front.
So will it work on the PSU side?

Also, I would probally need to find a thin rad with ports on top or I wount have enough space for fittings. Unless there are 90 degree angles that uses less then 20mm (75-25-30), for 1/2in hard tubing.


----------



## wermad

Th10 is slightly different then the TH10A. I'm sure there's a pic with monsta rads fitted on both top and bottom for both chambers. Monsta 480 is ~ 521mm long, 124mm wide, & 86mm thick.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The TH10A is now available in our store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick summary of changes:
> 
> 
> Screwed together construction. Allow more options for two-tone paint options, individual panel replacement, MB tray conversion (XL-ATX <->HPTX), and case reversing kits will be available.
> MB is centered vertically for more aesthetic appeal and better radiator support in the lower case. Doors are now interchangeable.
> Cleaner look: MB tray gap reduced, Switches are now covered, Accessory mounting plate added
> Flat-pack shipping option significantly reduces international shipping charges.
> 
> Case dimensions are the same as the TH10 so the pedestal and top covers are common to both.


----------



## alltheGHz

You guys talking about your über watercooling setups with your 840mm rads and copper piping, and I'm sitting here with my Coolermaster 212...


----------



## wermad

I do has a 212







. It's for the second system (simple desktop ). My rig runs off the eight rads in the case.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Okay, it seems I only have to worry about how thick a radiator I can get in front, plus how to mount 1 on the PSU side.
> But that is just accessories, so I can order the main case and then figure out what I need to get last 2 480mm rads in.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just noticed this: _The fan holes on the front of the PSU side are not spaced for a radiator. They are spaced farther apart to accommodate the HDD cages._
> So guess I can forget about converting the HDD cage holes.
> 
> But a "HD Vertical Accessory Mount" fitted all the way forward with 4x 120mm Fan Mount should fix that problem. The only question is, do I have enough room?
> 
> "The distance from the closest mounting location to the front chassis (Flex-bays) is 115mm".
> The EK XE rad eats upto 40mm of that, depending on how its mounted. So I got 75mm of space in front.
> So will it work on the PSU side?
> 
> Also, I would probally need to find a thin rad with ports on top or I wount have enough space for fittings. Unless there are 90 degree angles that uses less then 20mm (75-25-30), for 1/2in hard tubing.


If you really need to cram 6 X 480's in a TH10A, you'll need to use side mount bracket accessories for 2 of them. . . . And even then, you run into logistical issues, as you loose a PSU location to add a sidemount rad.

As you realized, the fan mounts on the service side, (PSU side) are not spaced for rads, they actually are on the same centers as 140 fan sized rads use, but that still doesn't help get a rad there.

What begs the question is why do you need 6 X 480's . . . . You can't get coolant temps below ambient anyway, and a 5960 and 4 TitanX's would still maintain a <5C delta t over clocked and over volted with much less raddage.

If you have so much hardware that you need 2 PSUs, you can still fit 4 X 480's which will work fine for any scenario, and if you can suffice with a single PSU, then you can have 5 X 480's.

Or . . . You can get a ped for 2 X 480's and have 2 PSUs in the normal locations.

Darlene


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If you really need to cram 6 X 480's in a TH10A, you'll need to use side mount bracket accessories for 2 of them. . . . And even then, you run into logistical issues, as you loose a PSU location to add a sidemount rad.
> 
> As you realized, the fan mounts on the service side, (PSU side) are not spaced for rads, they actually are on the same centers as 140 fan sized rads use, but that still doesn't help get a rad there.
> 
> What begs the question is why do you need 6 X 480's . . . . You can't get coolant temps below ambient anyway, and a 5960 and 4 TitanX's would still maintain a <5C delta t over clocked and over volted with much less raddage.
> 
> If you have so much hardware that you need 2 PSUs, you can still fit 4 X 480's which will work fine for any scenario, and if you can suffice with a single PSU, then you can have 5 X 480's.
> 
> Or . . . You can get a ped for 2 X 480's and have 2 PSUs in the normal locations.
> 
> Darlene



Use this times 4 and I can mount a 480mm in front on the PSU side, while using a flexbay mount on the other side.
Then use another mount to put in 2 hard drive cages.

It should work, its just a mather of space. But I think I order for 4x 480mm first, then physicaly check if I can mount another 2.

And yeah, I probally dont need that many radiators, but more surface equals more quiet build.


----------



## wermad

Just an fyi: Szeged is running triple TX w/ a 5960x, on three nemesis gtx 360 rads. He's under 40°c when i asked him on load temps in his S8 case.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use this times 4 and I can mount a 480mm in front on the PSU side, while using a flexbay mount on the other side.
> Then use another mount to put in 2 hard drive cages.
> 
> It should work, its just a mather of space. But I think I order for 4x 480mm first, then physicaly check if I can mount another 2.
> 
> And yeah, I probally dont need that many radiators, but more surface equals more quiet build.


More surface for Rads just equals more fans.









TCO

CHeck out this CAD Design for a TH10


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> More surface for Rads just equals more fans.


True, but you can also go with more quiet fans, as you still get enough cooling.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> More surface for Rads just equals more fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> CHeck out this CAD Design for a TH10


Is this happening?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> True, but you can also go with more quiet fans, as you still get enough cooling.


True this, I can run at 4.8v @ load and I no longer have heat waves generated by the previous setup @ 7v.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> True, but you can also go with more quiet fans, as you still get enough cooling.


If you want excessive, or Insanity Talk to @seross69









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is this happening?


God I hope so!

It makes me want a Th10 so bad.

TCO


----------



## wermad

That's pretty kewl but way too many unnecessary fittings for show imho. Make the lines chrome plated and simplify it. Also, a waste of radiator space







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's pretty kewl but way too many unnecessary fittings for show imho. Make the lines chrome plated and simplify it. Also, *a waste of radiator space*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do agree with this, There should be some rads in the front, but Man!! The front is so clean and based on the Visual of the Board... I was in awe you know?

So Fresh and So Clean!

TCo


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> You guys talking about your über watercooling setups with your 840mm rads and copper piping, and I'm sitting here with my Coolermaster 212...


gotta start somewhere
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Okay, it seems I only have to worry about how thick a radiator I can get in front, plus how to mount 1 on the PSU side.
> But that is just accessories, so I can order the main case and then figure out what I need to get last 2 480mm rads in.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just noticed this: _The fan holes on the front of the PSU side are not spaced for a radiator. They are spaced farther apart to accommodate the HDD cages._
> So guess I can forget about converting the HDD cage holes.
> 
> But a "HD Vertical Accessory Mount" fitted all the way forward with 4x 120mm Fan Mount should fix that problem. The only question is, do I have enough room?
> 
> "The distance from the closest mounting location to the front chassis (Flex-bays) is 115mm".
> The EK XE rad eats upto 40mm of that, depending on how its mounted. So I got 75mm of space in front.
> So will it work on the PSU side?
> 
> Also, I would probally need to find a thin rad with ports on top or I wount have enough space for fittings. Unless there are 90 degree angles that uses less then 20mm (75-25-30), for 1/2in hard tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really need to cram 6 X 480's in a TH10A, you'll need to use side mount bracket accessories for 2 of them. . . . And even then, you run into logistical issues, as you loose a PSU location to add a sidemount rad.
> 
> As you realized, the fan mounts on the service side, (PSU side) are not spaced for rads, they actually are on the same centers as 140 fan sized rads use, but that still doesn't help get a rad there.
> 
> What begs the question is why do you need 6 X 480's . . . . You can't get coolant temps below ambient anyway, and a 5960 and 4 TitanX's would still maintain a <5C delta t over clocked and over volted with much less raddage.
> 
> If you have so much hardware that you need 2 PSUs, you can still fit 4 X 480's which will work fine for any scenario, and if you can suffice with a single PSU, then you can have 5 X 480's.
> 
> Or . . . You can get a ped for 2 X 480's and have 2 PSUs in the normal locations.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

with dual psus you can actually comfortably fit a 45mm 480 assuning the other 2 are 80mms


----------



## Anateus

Thinking about caselabs mITX build (S3) that leaves me little space inside for pump/rad. I thought about mounting it outside, on the exhaust fan slot. Would that pump be significantly louder than when mounting it inside? Especially when I wont need to run it on high levels (only 2 blocks and 2x280 rads, most likely EK ones when they come out).

Can the ventilated right side (PSU side) in S3 can be used with some radiator brackets to install fans? Has anyone actually tried that?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you want excessive, or Insanity Talk to @seross69


I had a plan about a TX10 with pedestal to begin with (inspired by him), but I reduced down so it somewhat mobil. Can only afford 1 good pc, so it needs to physically fit in my car, so I can go to lans with it.

So now I'm just making plans to make use of the space I have available.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> You guys talking about your über watercooling setups with your 840mm rads and copper piping, and I'm sitting here with my Coolermaster 212...
> 
> 
> 
> gotta start somewhere
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Okay, it seems I only have to worry about how thick a radiator I can get in front, plus how to mount 1 on the PSU side.
> But that is just accessories, so I can order the main case and then figure out what I need to get last 2 480mm rads in.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just noticed this: _The fan holes on the front of the PSU side are not spaced for a radiator. They are spaced farther apart to accommodate the HDD cages._
> So guess I can forget about converting the HDD cage holes.
> 
> But a "HD Vertical Accessory Mount" fitted all the way forward with 4x 120mm Fan Mount should fix that problem. The only question is, do I have enough room?
> 
> "The distance from the closest mounting location to the front chassis (Flex-bays) is 115mm".
> The EK XE rad eats upto 40mm of that, depending on how its mounted. So I got 75mm of space in front.
> So will it work on the PSU side?
> 
> Also, I would probally need to find a thin rad with ports on top or I wount have enough space for fittings. Unless there are 90 degree angles that uses less then 20mm (75-25-30), for 1/2in hard tubing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you really need to cram 6 X 480's in a TH10A, you'll need to use side mount bracket accessories for 2 of them. . . . And even then, you run into logistical issues, as you loose a PSU location to add a sidemount rad.
> 
> As you realized, the fan mounts on the service side, (PSU side) are not spaced for rads, they actually are on the same centers as 140 fan sized rads use, but that still doesn't help get a rad there.
> 
> What begs the question is why do you need 6 X 480's . . . . You can't get coolant temps below ambient anyway, and a 5960 and 4 TitanX's would still maintain a <5C delta t over clocked and over volted with much less raddage.
> 
> If you have so much hardware that you need 2 PSUs, you can still fit 4 X 480's which will work fine for any scenario, and if you can suffice with a single PSU, then you can have 5 X 480's.
> 
> Or . . . You can get a ped for 2 X 480's and have 2 PSUs in the normal locations.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with dual psus you can actually comfortably fit a 45mm 480 assuning the other 2 are 80mms
Click to expand...

I have 2 TH10A's, both with dual PSUs . . .

With a 480 up top, and a 480 on the bottom, there isn't anywhere you can put another one . . . there isn't even enough vertical space between them to put a 480 mounted vertically on some rube-Goldberg mounting brackets.

If you take either PSU out, you can put a side mount bracket in it's place.

As far as the main side, if you have 480's top and bottom, you can get a 480 in the flex bays, but you won't get fans at the top and bottom positions if you plan P-P.

I guess the only other option would be if you used the 120mm extended top, and put the top rads above the main chassis top panel, then you could get a side mount at the top of each side . . .Maybe . . .

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

mine doesnt have a extended top but i fit 480s ( 3x80, 1x60 and 1x45 ) without issue


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you think with the deadline of the colors being temporarily discontinued, that my SMA8 that I ordered on June 24th will ship faster than 6-7 weeks. Not that I need it now, but still


I don't think so. I ordered mine beginning of June and when I asked last week it was still the 6-7 week wait

It's rough, I know







Based off the pedestal which I have already though it should be worth waiting for


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine doesnt have a extended top but i fit 480s ( 3x80, 1x60 and 1x45 ) without issue


Pics please . . .

I must not be understanding how it is you have them set up

D.


----------



## Mega Man

it looks like trash but ... ill clean it up and give you a limited view


----------



## Mega Man

sorry i threw this pc together so i could take down my m8 and clear it completely ( wiring being made/sleaved/ hard tubed- )



you can clearly see the flex bays, please forgive the dust, you can see the last time i cleaned it ........ and the bag ..... and other misc goodies lol


----------



## wermad

What happened to the th10


----------



## Mega Man

i dyed it !

no really i just dusted it last time i had a chance, but it stayed wet .. then i blew it out and the wet just got more dust the out side though.... clean as a whistle .!

been doing alot of construction even concrete grinding---- so everything is dusty atm


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if a front fan can be mounted in the front of the SMA8 with a 30mm 560 rad on the main side, and a 56mm 360 mounted on the PSU side? I'm worried about all that hot air getting trapped in the bottom compartment because both rads will be intake.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i threw this pc together so i could take down my m8 and clear it completely ( wiring being made/sleaved/ hard tubed- )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can clearly see the flex bays, please forgive the dust, you can see the last time i cleaned it ........ and the bag ..... and other misc goodies lol


Ahhhh, . . .OK . . . Thanks

I thought you were talking about on the PSU side . . . That's what threw mw off track.

I agreed that you could get a 480 in the flex bays, with another up top and a third one on the bottom,but it just doesn't have room for P-P fans at the top and bottom positions

D.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dyed it !
> 
> no really i just dusted it last time i had a chance, but it stayed wet .. then i blew it out and the wet just got more dust the out side though.... clean as a whistle .!
> 
> been doing alot of construction even concrete grinding---- so everything is dusty atm
> 
> *snip*


Just spent ten minutes staring at the inside my rig....just to compose myself....and to lessen the pain....







...I'm good now!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if a front fan can be mounted in the front of the SMA8 with a 30mm 560 rad on the main side, and a 56mm 360 mounted on the PSU side? I'm worried about all that hot air getting trapped in the bottom compartment because both rads will be intake.


Yes as long as the end tanks are to the rear.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thinking about caselabs mITX build (S3) that leaves me little space inside for pump/rad. I thought about mounting it outside, on the exhaust fan slot. Would that pump be significantly louder than when mounting it inside? Especially when I wont need to run it on high levels (only 2 blocks and 2x280 rads, most likely EK ones when they come out).
> 
> Can the ventilated right side (PSU side) in S3 can be used with some radiator brackets to install fans? Has anyone actually tried that?


I'm curious why you would run out of room in the S3? It would fit 2x280mm radiators on the front and top fine including room for a pump. What kind of setup are you planning?

I actually placed my EK PE 240mm rads and my EK DDC Res/top in there to see what would fit and there was ample room for it. As for having the pump outside of a case, it should work as long as you have the pump slowed down enough where you don't hear it.

The S3 is fairy large for a M-ITX so you shouldn't really run into a problem with spacing.


----------



## X-Nine

My S3 has an impact board and gtx 780, CPU/gpu have blocks. I use an EK XTX 240 read with push (GT) fans, and a rear exhaust fan. Temps are mid 20s to lie 30s.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dyed it !
> 
> no really i just dusted it last time i had a chance, but it stayed wet .. then i blew it out and the wet just got more dust the out side though.... clean as a whistle .!
> 
> been doing alot of construction even concrete grinding---- so everything is dusty atm
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent ten minutes staring at the inside my rig....just to compose myself....and to lessen the pain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm good now!
Click to expand...

and you wonder why i dont post alotta pics, i am working 80 + hours and really i am ok with some dust in meh rig lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My S3 has an impact board and gtx 780, CPU/gpu have blocks. I use an EK XTX 240 read with push (GT) fans, and a rear exhaust fan. Temps are mid 20s to lie 30s.


And why Do we (Me in Particular) not have any pictures of your S3?

Your XTX dimensions are L/W/H ( 280x130x64mm )

The Cautious One.


----------



## X-Nine

I posted some in the thread pre-build quite some time ago. All black with custom red mobo and HDD/SSD trays. Maybe I'll post some pics this weekend. Need to sleeve the 24 pin still.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I posted some in the thread pre-build quite some time ago. All black with custom red mobo and HDD/SSD trays. Maybe I'll post some pics this weekend. Need to sleeve the 24 pin still.


That would be Great. I am still looking for different ways to route tubing in an orderly Fashion that tickles the Brain with the utmost certainty. @Gabrielzm Is working on his S5 Or is it S8 (







) ( Get it, the name of the Build log, ah well ) and Is probably the finest I have seen someone route tubing from the CPU to GPU ever in my small time of browsing computer builds.

Anyway. I need some Ideas. I have a XSPC RX 240mm Rad ( 56mm thick) and Would like to see how I am going to mount the Reservoir to it (Space wise to Motherboard)

The Cautious One


Spoiler: Painted XSPC 240mm


----------



## X-Nine

IT wasn't easy from the CPU to GPU because the CPU is a little offset on the Impact board. I managed, though. Used 12mm acrylic and Bitspower hardline compressions.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> IT wasn't easy from the CPU to GPU because the CPU is a little offset on the Impact board. I managed, though. Used 12mm acrylic and Bitspower hardline compressions.


In all the Logs I hopped in for S3's I have noticed the Gpu Inlet/Outlet is Offset by what seems to be around 1" to the left ( Both inlet/oulet of the cpu are 1" to the left of each inlet/outlet of GPU is what I mean)

I will be using C47's on the Cpu block and Most likely 90degree Bitspower on the inlet/outlet of the GPU. That way I can just "Bend" some 12mm Bitspower Crystal link Tubing to where I need it... But Bending is really never easy for me. I just freehand it. I ordered 2 x 1000mm Tubes.

Positioning of the Tubing, Gpu, Cpu and Res, with a Rad in there just seems.... well... Complicated.









TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and you wonder why i dont post alotta pics, i am working 80 + hours and really i am ok with some dust in meh rig lol


Meh, I don't mind some dust either. Its hard to control it tbh. I use my air filter for my asthma but still, em dust will get around. I forgot to add my ghetto-fab filters to the flexbay mounts. Might as well break it down and redo the water I had planned as well. In the TX, the front flexbays are a bit tricky to install once you have the rad installed. But with some thought, you can position them (albeit, these are the 480 mounts). Just a headsup if you get 480 mounts


----------



## X-Nine

I used the Monsoon kit. I'm way too OCD to allow myself to do freehand bends. I want them perfect and clean every time. I wouldn't use C47's but rather the compressions. Far less chance of leaking. and, yes, I know C47's are reputable, been using them for years, but when you have several rigid tubes going over your motherboard....I'd just as soon go with something that's a little more failsafe. That's just me, though. I could be completely insane.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thinking about caselabs mITX build (S3) that leaves me little space inside for pump/rad. I thought about mounting it outside, on the exhaust fan slot. Would that pump be significantly louder than when mounting it inside? Especially when I wont need to run it on high levels (only 2 blocks and 2x280 rads, most likely EK ones when they come out).
> 
> Can the ventilated right side (PSU side) in S3 can be used with some radiator brackets to install fans? Has anyone actually tried that?


Hmm, that might actually look really cool, having the pump outside of the case. You might need to get a 120mm fan hole cover, and then drill through that. I don't really see why it would get very loud, I guess it depends on what's gonna be in the system.


----------



## NKrader

8x 2.5" SSD Hotswap bay!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I used the Monsoon kit. I'm way too OCD to allow myself to do freehand bends. I want them perfect and clean every time. I wouldn't use C47's but rather the compressions. Far less chance of leaking. and, yes, I know C47's are reputable, been using them for years, but when you have several rigid tubes going over your motherboard....I'd just as soon go with something that's a little more failsafe. That's just me, though. *I could be completely insane*.


I am positive about this, and we accept you for a man who hangs out with Chimps at the lab and stares at our cases while holding them hostage from us, and I am ok with that.

I don't feel you on the C47s leaking ( although My build has.... as many know and It was Human error, not the C47s)

We build computers..... in gorgeous case, with money that should/could be spent somewhere else, I would like to think some of us enjoy living Dangerously in this world ( Using rigid tubing that is routed over the motherboard, freehanded, and inserted into a C47 )

... While I flip the switch and Curl up in the corner praying to the Caselabs chimps that everything will be ok...



The Cautious One


----------



## 1Quickchic

All together now, finished pics below, case was all white but I painted it gunmetal


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 8x 2.5" SSD Hotswap bay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Omg ... more info please


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Omg ... more info please


I actually just did a small (crappy) review of this on here









but, its an ICY DOCK MB998SP-B ToughArmor and oh man, is it amazing


----------



## catbuster

So when will caselabs realease sub 20L mITX case?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm curious why you would run out of room in the S3? It would fit 2x280mm radiators on the front and top fine including room for a pump. What kind of setup are you planning?
> 
> I actually placed my EK PE 240mm rads and my EK DDC Res/top in there to see what would fit and there was ample room for it. As for having the pump outside of a case, it should work as long as you have the pump slowed down enough where you don't hear it.
> 
> The S3 is fairy large for a M-ITX so you shouldn't really run into a problem with spacing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My S3 has an impact board and gtx 780, CPU/gpu have blocks. I use an EK XTX 240 read with push (GT) fans, and a rear exhaust fan. Temps are mid 20s to lie 30s.


Im not sure if that pump res combo will fit inside with front 45mm rad in push/pull. What would be max clearance for the smalles EK pwm d5 combo?
Tbh I wasnt sure if it fits because of this pic:


...but then I thought thats a 80mm monsta. So +35mm for me.

@Edit: Okay, it wont fit 2x280 rads :< So 280+240.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> l


If the spacing is the same on both sides, then I just need to find a mounting solution.

Edit: Never mind.

Just ordred for a 5 radiator setup instead. Will rather use the extra space on the PSU side for hard drives later on.


----------



## Wozzathelad

Hell yes!. Now for the long journey over the Pacific.


----------



## Chiobe

Can anyone with a accessory mount and a fan mount, check to see if its possible to mount a hard drive cage to it?
Its the only way I can think of to get more then 2 hard drive cages mounted. Unless you can mount them right to the radiator that is (if it uses 120mm fan holes, so should it work).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That would be Great. I am still looking for different ways to route tubing in an orderly Fashion that tickles the Brain with the utmost certainty. @Gabrielzm Is working on his S5 Or is it S8 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ( Get it, the name of the Build log, ah well ) and Is probably the finest I have seen someone route tubing from the CPU to GPU ever in my small time of browsing computer builds.
> 
> Anyway. I need some Ideas. I have a XSPC RX 240mm Rad ( 56mm thick) and Would like to see how I am going to mount the Reservoir to it (Space wise to Motherboard)
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Painted XSPC 240mm


I have one of those I also painted white two years ago...well mine is an earlier version I think.
I pulled out one of my 4x480mm radiators and replaced it with the RX240 so I could move my MCP35X2 pumps to the top pedestal.
I blanked off the remaining opening with a piece of acrylic w/backing still attached so I can still pull more air through the pedestal ends, which have pvc filter material.
And yes, maybe the only SM8 with a platform?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> So when will caselabs realease sub 20L mITX case?


Not sure if that will ever happen. When you go that small there is practically zero room to watercool. Can it be done? Yes, but it limits the hardware choices for end users considerably. People like options.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not sure if that will ever happen. When you go that small there is practically zero room to watercool. Can it be done? Yes, but it limits the hardware choices for end users considerably. People like options.


In 20L case u can easily fit 2x 240 rads if dats not enough for 1 cpu and gpu and i dont know... or 1 x 240 and 1 x 120 rad and eve atx psu config...

Caselabs quality is amazing, but calling those mamoths itx cases....its a niche market i know, but 1 can only hope


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> In 20L case u can easily fit 2x 240 rads if dats not enough for 1 cpu and gpu and i dont know... or 1 x 240 and 1 x 120 rad and eve atx psu config...
> 
> Caselabs quality is amazing, but calling those mamoths itx cases....its a niche market i know, but 1 can only hope


They are itx cases that can handle water cooling. Hence the size.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> In 20L case u can easily fit 2x 240 rads if dats not enough for 1 cpu and gpu and i dont know... or 1 x 240 and 1 x 120 rad and eve atx psu config...
> 
> Caselabs quality is amazing, but calling those mamoths itx cases....its a niche market i know, but 1 can only hope


I feel like hoping got us the x2m lol, I was waiting and wishing for almost that exact case.

Keep talking and crossing your fingers you never do really know,
all though in my opinion I feel like people who buy caselabs cases are a small portion of the enthusiast and sff builders are even smaller portion so that would be a pretty niche product like you said


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That would be Great. I am still looking for different ways to route tubing in an orderly Fashion that tickles the Brain with the utmost certainty. @Gabrielzm Is working on his S5 Or is it S8 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ( Get it, the name of the Build log, ah well ) and Is probably the finest I have seen someone route tubing from the CPU to GPU ever in my small time of browsing computer builds.
> 
> Anyway. I need some Ideas. I have a XSPC RX 240mm Rad ( 56mm thick) and Would like to see how I am going to mount the Reservoir to it (Space wise to Motherboard)
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Painted XSPC 240mm


Thks mate. Glad you like it. Should have all the tubes ready by the weekend.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> all though in my opinion I feel like people who buy caselabs cases are a small portion of the enthusiast


More like only a hand full of people want to spend the money on a quality case.
Its the reason why complete PC builds for the same amount of money, is so popular.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thks mate. Glad you like it. Should have all the tubes ready by the weekend.


YES!!! Lets go!!

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Is it possible to mount a ped on TOP of a case?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Is it possible to mount a ped on TOP of a case?


Yeah, you can even stack pedestals if you want to.


----------



## Anateus

So, my budget didnt let me to buy sma8, but i'll soon be pulling a trigger on s3. 100% sure now its my case


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So, my budget didnt let me to buy sma8, but i'll soon be pulling a trigger on s3. 100% sure now its my case


Yay! Exciting times


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So, my budget didnt let me to buy sma8, but i'll soon be pulling a trigger on s3. 100% sure now its my case


You sure this Time







? You and Steezy Must be best Buds









I have been getting ready for My S3.




TCO


----------



## Anateus

I just dont know when I'll pull the trigger. Still waiting for EK 140 rads and vardars, and they're supposed to be quite wide. Would there be any problems with fitting them on top of S3 if they're wider than standard 140 rads?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I just dont know when I'll pull the trigger. Still waiting for EK 140 rads and vardars, and they're supposed to be quite wide. Would there be any problems with fitting them on top of S3 if they're wider than standard 140 rads?


I believe a 280 is an option that is possible with the s3, so I do not see a problem with that.... You said the "Top" of the S3 as above the Case, or mounted to the top of the case inside the main bay?

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You sure this Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? You and Steezy Must be best Buds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Well after spending $800 on a computer case, A COMPUTER CASE, you sure as heck believe I'll put a lot of thought into it. My build is already at $6000 (over a year and a half of having it though)


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well after spending $800 on a computer case, A COMPUTER CASE, you sure as heck believe I'll put a lot of thought into it. My build is already at $6000 (over a year and a half of having it though)


No point cheaping out on a part, when spending so money on the system.
Sure, you can probally get by with a $80 case, but since its the face outward, so will your pc looks cheaper.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well after spending $800 on a computer case, A COMPUTER CASE, you sure as heck believe I'll put a lot of thought into it. My build is already at $6000 (over a year and a half of having it though)


The Almighty Steez has graced us with his Presence.









I figured you would like that one









TCO


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I just dont know when I'll pull the trigger. Still waiting for EK 140 rads and vardars, and they're supposed to be quite wide. Would there be any problems with fitting them on top of S3 if they're wider than standard 140 rads?


I don't know about width as much as length being longer than average.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I believe a 280 is an option that is possible with the s3, so I do not see a problem with that.... You said the "Top" of the S3 as above the Case, or mounted to the top of the case inside the main bay?
> 
> TCO


I mean inside the case, under the add on top. Dont want it to interfere with anything if those ek rads are so wide due to the floating core.


----------



## VSG

TX10-D custom pedestal pieces here. If everything goes as planned, there are going to be proper drop-in triple 180mm rads in here soon


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> TX10-D custom pedestal pieces here. If everything goes as planned, there are going to be proper drop-in triple 180mm rads in here soon


You getting those done on your own?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You getting those done on your own?


Via Caselabs in the end, but the pieces are exactly as I discussed with them and had in mind before. It makes sense to go this way to retain the strength of the pedestal holding an entire TX10-D on top. I will take pics soon once I get time to take apart and reassemble everything.


----------



## wermad




----------



## Chiobe

Case + radiators + tubing + fittings + fans, will cost me around $3000 alone.

Good thing I probally dont have to upgrade it anytime the next 10 years, unless I break something.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys know what hot swap cage fits on caselab M8 case?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u guys know what hot swap cage fits on caselab M8 case?


Any of em? Might need to be slightly more specific


----------



## rickyman0319

i need at least 5 hdd - 3 x 5.25 bay.

what hot swap cage recommend?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anything from IcyDock is good


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i need at least 5 hdd - 3 x 5.25 bay.
> 
> what hot swap cage recommend?


I have personal experience with supermicro bays and love them.
But recent experiences with icydock make me agree with baggins I would go with icydock datacage series.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i need at least 5 hdd - 3 x 5.25 bay.
> 
> what hot swap cage recommend?


I've always liked vantec quality.
Vantec 5 x 3.5 Inches SAS/SATA SSD/HDD 3 Bay Aluminum Mobile Rack (MRK-M3505T)


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I've always liked vantec quality.
> Vantec 5 x 3.5 Inches SAS/SATA SSD/HDD 3 Bay Aluminum Mobile Rack (MRK-M3505T)


eweeeey.. vantec used to make good stuff, like 10 years ago, I thought everything now was plastic riddin junk.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 8x 2.5" SSD Hotswap bay!


This shot has me wanting an IcyDock hot swap for my m8


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> This shot has me wanting an IcyDock hot swap for my m8


its so nice, i cant wait till installed..
because of caselabs panel thickness I had to order 3mm screws... waiting... waiting...


----------



## alltheGHz

What would the best hot swappable 5.25inch single bay HDD cage?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What would the best hot swappable 5.25inch single bay HDD cage?


for 3.5? for 2.5? how many 2.5?
http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=29
http://www.icydock.com/goods_cat.php?id=120


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> eweeeey.. vantec used to make good stuff, like 10 years ago, I thought everything now was plastic riddin junk.


I still like vantec stuff


----------



## Ironsmack

So i decided to add an extended top on my SMA8. Im browsing around and i see SMH10 on some of my search.



IS that an SMH10?

If so, then from what i understand - im able to change my SMA8 by using this upgrade kit?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sma8-to-smh10-conversion-kit-pricing-varies/

And if i choose to change my mobo to reverse ATX - all i have to do is choose reverse on the upgrade kit option? Also - im looking at the option and it only comes with:

Rear chassis section
Mobo tray assembly
Chassis divider
What happened to the front chassis section and the front cover? Do i need to purchase them separately?


----------



## Ixander

That's a STH10, the conversion kit that you linked is to change the SMA8 from 8 PCI-slots to 10, the extended top is a different part


----------



## wermad

Looks like an STH10

From the naming scheme, the SMH10 seems like the 10 pcie slot hyper-atx version of the SMA8


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> for 3.5? for 2.5? how many 2.5?
> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=29
> http://www.icydock.com/goods_cat.php?id=120


Wait, what's the difference between 3.5 and 2.5?


----------



## Ixander

This is an extended top


----------



## JourneymanMike

My new order from CL...



This is for a 2nd loop for the GPU's,

I'll be deciding on the Rads in a bit - thinking about the new EK-CoolStream XE's - any other suggestions?

Also, another D5 - Swiftech MPC 655, already have tubing and BP fittings...

EDIT: and fans? Noctua NF-F12's or GT AP15's?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ironsmack

Okay thanks guys.

I guess im just better off ordering this pedestal and installing it on top?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-single-wide-magnum-cases/

Or its only installed at the bottom?


----------



## rickyman0319

what caselab accesories do i have to buy in order to put the icydock cage?


----------



## 1Quickchic

I don't think you have to buy any accessories to install the cage, after all it is a 5.25 drive, you'd just use the same mounts like you would for a cd rom drive


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what caselab accesories do i have to buy in order to put the icydock cage?


Look below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> I don't think you have to buy any accessories to install the cage, after all it is a 5.25 drive, you'd just use the same mounts like you would for a cd rom drive


Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Wait, what's the difference between 3.5 and 2.5?


3.5 is HDD size
2.5 is SSD size
Generally speaking.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Okay thanks guys.
> 
> I guess im just better off ordering this pedestal and installing it on top?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-single-wide-magnum-cases/
> 
> Or its only installed at the bottom?


What are you wanting to put up there? Yes the pedestal can be installed on top. You can put one up top and one on bottom if you like.

The large top was one of the reasons that I chose this case. I have the 140.3 top so I could run it with a aqua computer modularity rad/res/pump combo. The front of this rad has a very specific shape and all of the power connections as well as those for fans and temp probes as well as the usb connection for running the aquaero aqua suite software. I fitted three 140mm fans under the rad and three on top. The fill port for the rad sits perfectly flush after adding some washers under the top cover ball sockets (I was about 1mm short after spacing the bottom fans for the pump base to clear)

So it depends on what you want to put up there. I needed the rad to sit horizontal and pull air from the center part of the case and exhaust out of the top. If you want the rads to sit in a vertical position then you are better off with the pedestal above. It does make it look nicely balanced with a pedestal above and another below.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What are you wanting to put up there? Yes the pedestal can be installed on top. You can put one up top and one on bottom if you like.


At the moment, the rad is sitting horizontally. And i needed another area to put another PSU for my build.

But thanks for the clarification


----------



## Anateus

Should I pick universal rad mount (240/280) for S3, or drop in style? I might do a push pull 45mm rad (with extended top).


----------



## SortOfGrim

drop-in is handier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Should I pick universal rad mount (240/280) for S3, or drop in style? I might do a push pull 45mm rad (with extended top).


----------



## Anateus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563238/changing-from-eatx-to-mitx

Post your opinions please









As for the S3, I chose universal drop in mount.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Wait, what's the difference between 3.5 and 2.5?


Sorry dont mean to be mean but if you do not know the difference between 2.5 and 3.5 you do not need to be building a PC!!!!


----------



## seross69

Can any of you guys in the UK help me out?? I want to buy some items and only place i can find them is on amazon.co.uk and they dont ship to usa??? I want a box of wago 221-415 and 221-413?? I can buy then and have them shipped to you and use paypal to pay you for the shipping to the USA...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> *1. Wait, what's the difference between 3.5 and 2.5?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry *2. dont mean to be mean* but if you do not know the difference between 2.5 and 3.5 *you do not need to be building a PC!!!!*
Click to expand...

1. 2.5" and 3.5" The difference is 1" in width...

2. Don't be mean? And then you're mean??

He's just starting, give him a chance to learn, Please!


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, no need to be rough on the kid. My first custom PC I ever built I did so without mounting stand offs. Thankfully nothing fried, but with time comes knowledge and experience. No need to dissuade someone from the enthusiast realm. Lord knows there's too few of us as opposed to the masses who just want cheap, dime a dozen budget builds that barely play current games on medium settings.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Easy up guys, I take the comments as though the guy asking the questions should do some more research before jumping in and spending money on something he doesn't want.

But yeah, 2.5" is the standard size for SSDs, 3.5" is the standard size for HDDs, and 5" is the standard size for DVD drives, fan controllers, etc.

The back of the Merlin SM8 has mounts for 1 dual stacked 2.5" and two single 3"s. For example, for me to use four SSDs and a 6TB HDD I need an adapter to turn one of the 3.0" drive bays into a second dual 2.5"


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Can any of you guys in the UK help me out?? I want to buy some items and only place i can find them is on amazon.co.uk and they dont ship to usa??? I want a box of wago 221-415 and 221-413?? I can buy then and have them shipped to you and use paypal to pay you for the shipping to the USA...


order inside them from not amazon and get shipped to the usa?









I could make some comment that "Sorry dont mean to be mean but if" you dont know how to find a local vendor, you shouldnt get the connectors








Order them on ebay..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WAGO-Klemmen-Verbindungsklemmen-mit-Hebel-221-413-221-415-NEU-/231599312095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item35ec650cdf


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 1. 2.5" and 3.5" The difference is 1" in width...
> 
> 2. Don't be mean? And then you're mean??
> 
> He's just starting, give him a chance to learn, Please!


Yeah i know i was out of line and I apologize!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> order inside them from not amazon and get shipped to the usa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make some comment that "Sorry dont mean to be mean but if" you dont know how to find a local vendor, you shouldnt get the connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order them on ebay..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WAGO-Klemmen-Verbindungsklemmen-mit-Hebel-221-413-221-415-NEU-/231599312095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item35ec650cdf


Well no local vender because they are not approved to be sold in USA yet!!







. You can get the 222 series but not the 221 series.. And the listings on ebay i have placed orders with and has money refunded because rhey do not have stock of them!! I have contacted people i know in electrical supply houses and the ones that are international and have them can not sell to individual!! Trust me this is anlast ditch effort!!


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, no need to be rough on the kid. My first custom PC I ever built I did so without mounting stand offs. Thankfully nothing fried, but with time comes knowledge and experience.


Haha, my best buddy I used to go to school with did the same thing. His motherboard did fry though, but if
I remember right, he was able to RMA it. Fun times.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah i know i was out of line and I apologize!!!
> Well no local vender because they are not approved to be sold in USA yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can get the 222 series but not the 221 series.. And the listings on ebay i have placed orders with and has money refunded because rhey do not have stock of them!! I have contacted people i know in electrical supply houses and the ones that are international and have them can not sell to individual!! Trust me this is anlast ditch effort!!


Don't buy singles? I buy stuff like this alot from McMaster, only need 3 have to order a box of 50.
Or just connect the wires with something that is sold here.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Don't buy singles? I buy stuff like this alot from McMaster, only need 3 have to order a box of 50.


Actually i am trying to buy boxes of them or singles anyway. But i would prefer to buy a box of the two types i want!! I actually usually always try to buy bulk!!

I should not have said amazon.co.uk is the only place i can find them. But can not get them shipped to the usa!! Last person i bought from dose not have any now!!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually i am trying to buy boxes of them or singles anyway. But i would prefer to buy a box of the two types i want!! I actually usually always try to buy bulk!!


You're a very excitable person aren't you?
Sorry I tried to help, I will leave you alone.


----------



## alltheGHz

Sorry for the noob question, i meant "what could go into a 2.5 and a 3.5in drive bay" but that for answered. Nice to know that people are here to help, though!!?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> You're a very excitable person aren't you?
> Sorry I tried to help, I will leave you alone.


No thanks for he help!!! I am just frustrated that i can not buy what i want! Sory for all the !!!!! Need to stop that i know!!!


----------



## SteezyTN

So after ordering my SMA8, I never understood what kind of fan could be used in the back (near IO shield). Is it only for a 120, or can a 140 be used?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So after ordering my SMA8, I never understood what kind of fan could be used in the back (near IO shield). Is it only for a 120, or can a 140 be used?


It's a 120mm slot.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's a 120mm slot.


Thanks. Frys has the Corsair AF120 Quiet fan (single) for just $10, so I think I'll just pick one of those up.

Well frys ran out of stock even after I ordered it, telling me it's no longer in stock. Well that's just lovely







then I called tigerdirect for a price match, and they can't because something about the price being too low. They also can't price match my EVGA 1300 G2 to newegg or Amazon because it has a $40 MIR. Sometimes TD is a joke


----------



## Anateus

Good news guys:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563280/gamingrigs-caselabs-available-in-europe


----------



## wermad

It's a good thing you waited









Do you know the turn around through them?


----------



## Kimir

Cool, already got my SMA8 tho.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Good news guys:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563280/gamingrigs-caselabs-available-in-europe


Very nice news for those in Europe. Now they just need a distributor in South America!!! That would be great.

BTW folks. I never realize that but I think this is relevant for a lot of people who might be working on very tight spaces for one reason or another with the 120 x 240 mm flex bay mount. The screw slots are not exactly symmetrical with one end beginning at 1.4 cm from the border and the other at 0.5 cm from the border. That might be a difference between something fit or not as it was the case in the rads + aquaero in the Grey Matter build (in fact I had to drill a bit more to make room). Here is a picture of what I mean:


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It's a good thing you waited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the turn around through them?


It seems they just do the ordering through Caselabs for you.
So its just the same as ordering your self, other then it seems that the users might get lower shipping cost (which I assume is beacuse they transports many orders at once).


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It's a good thing you waited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the turn around through them?


Guy who runs it said he orders it through CL. But I noticed that ordering s3 with him was 200 euro cheaper than doing it on my own. Guess he has some great deals with shipping company.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> At the moment, the rad is sitting horizontally. And i needed another area to put another PSU for my build.
> 
> But thanks for the clarification


I'm not sure you can attach the SMA8 pedestal to the top of the case, the description says it bolts directly to the bottom of the case.


----------



## SteezyTN

I would live to attach a pedestal on the top of my SMA8. Not like I need the rads or space or anything. But that would be cool lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Good news guys:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563280/gamingrigs-caselabs-available-in-europe


I just did a quick comparison: directly through caselabs-store.com vs gamingrigs.de

Both for the S8, same options: €577 minus import tax (~€60) if ordered from the US vs €860,50 if ordered from Germany
So, unless CL opens a factory in Europe I just keep sending







to the US


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually i am trying to buy boxes of them or singles anyway. But i would prefer to buy a box of the two types i want!! I actually usually always try to buy bulk!!
> 
> I should not have said amazon.co.uk is the only place i can find them. But can not get them shipped to the usa!! Last person i bought from dose not have any now!!!


Luckily if McMaster has them they're a short drive to their warehouse near Atlanta


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Luckily if McMaster has them they're a short drive to their warehouse near Atlanta


They not sold in USA yet! So no one local has the wago 221 connectors


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well damn that does suck


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I just did a quick comparison: directly through caselabs-store.com vs gamingrigs.de
> 
> Both for the S8, same options: €577 minus import tax (~€60) if ordered from the US vs €860,50 if ordered from Germany
> So, unless CL opens a factory in Europe I just keep sending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the US


Hear, hear. I'm more or less on the same side. For my TH10A I would have to pay pretty much as paid in the US. Including CL paint-job ($230), tons of options, couple not really required additions (hindsight is wonderful thing







), S&H ($387), customs and VAT there is minimal difference between shipping it directly from CL or from GR. Of course less paper work and stuff, but even funnier shipping box standard black case from PPCS to EU is much cheaper because they are based on East Coast and they provide DHL service which is about 50% cheaper than Fedex (while F is still ~40% cheaper than shipping it from California) not to mention idiotically expensive UPS.

And believe me I know very well that normal rates for S&H end on Germany or old-EU bloc countries, anyplace else in Europe [or world for that matter] and shipping companies have absolute field-day how to screw you over tenfolds. If they could they would charge for air you breath.


----------



## alltheGHz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-hexagon-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx My build log (caselabs, of course). I need opinions, please check it out.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I just did a quick comparison: directly through caselabs-store.com vs gamingrigs.de
> 
> Both for the S8, same options: €577 minus import tax (~€60) if ordered from the US vs €860,50 if ordered from Germany
> So, unless CL opens a factory in Europe I just keep sending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the US


Hm funny thing. I didnt compare all the prices, but mine S3 came out way cheaper. Also SMA8 would be cheaper, too. Maybe he made some kind of error in pricing.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I just did a quick comparison: directly through caselabs-store.com vs gamingrigs.de
> 
> Both for the S8, same options: €577 minus import tax (~€60) if ordered from the US vs €860,50 if ordered from Germany
> So, unless CL opens a factory in Europe I just keep sending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the US


Did you make sure all the settings where the same?
When I checked, so did it seems that it auto selected some options for you.

But natuarly, so will the price be a little higher, as gamingrigs.de will also has to make money.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Did you make sure all the settings where the same?
> When I checked, so did it seems that it auto selected some options for you.
> 
> But natuarly, so will the price be a little higher, as gamingrigs.de will also has to make money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I just did a quick comparison: directly through caselabs-store.com vs gamingrigs.de
> 
> *Both for the S8, same options*: €577 minus import tax (~€60) if ordered from the US vs €860,50 if ordered from Germany
> So, unless CL opens a factory in Europe I just keep sending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the US


----------



## nyk20z3

Any 4TH of july discounts going on ?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> "wont show quote"


I know you said the same option, but since it was so hugh price difference, so did I ask. Specially since when I checked, so did it do a lot of choices for me (like adding I/O option).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Does anybody know if it is a requirement to have the PSU mount bracket thing installed if mounting the PSU at the bottom? I am thinking I am probably going to stick a second PSU inside the case and know that I need the bracket for mounting up top. Just need to know if I need another bracket or not.

Merlin SM8


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Does anybody know if it is a requirement to have the PSU mount bracket thing installed if mounting the PSU at the bottom? I am thinking I am probably going to stick a second PSU inside the case and know that I need the bracket for mounting up top. Just need to know if I need another bracket or not.
> 
> Merlin SM8


I do not use the brackets the PSU's each 1500 watts are fine without them but it is a personal choice


----------



## Dagamus NM

Cool, thanks. I will try it each way up top and see which I like best.

If the 980ti bios mods can really push them to 425W each then I am going to need a second PSU. Two 1600s should do it. Now to find a bigger UPS.


----------



## matetx2012

Does anyone know if the waiting time as of now is really 5-6 weeks or it's just a generic time?

If it is, does anyone know where I can find a list of retailers that sell caselabs? Websites like performance-pcs and gamingrigs.de

I'm trying to get my hands on a th10a, but I can't be bothered to wait two months :S


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matetx2012*
> 
> Does anyone know if the waiting time as of now is really 5-6 weeks or it's just a generic time?
> 
> If it is, does anyone know where I can find a list of retailers that sell caselabs? Websites like performance-pcs and gamingrigs.de
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on a th10a, but I can't be bothered to wait two months :S


The 5-6 weeks is more like a waiting list, it takes like 2-3 days to produce a caselab case.


----------



## matetx2012

So can I pay them more and get my case in like 1-2 weeks? I'd seriously do that


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matetx2012*
> 
> So can I pay them more and get my case in like 1-2 weeks? I'd seriously do that


if you find the case ready for shipping at some vendor then yes. Example, sometimes PPC and the RIP FZCPU have/had cases (in black) in stock. But you need to be sure that the shop do have the model you want in stock. Otherwise they will just order from CS for you and play the middle man and you will have to wait the same time (or even more) as ordering from CS.


----------



## matetx2012

I asked before, is there a list of middleman vendors for Caselabs?

Performancepc is one, any others?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matetx2012*
> 
> Does anyone know if the waiting time as of now is really 5-6 weeks or it's just a generic time?
> 
> If it is, does anyone know where I can find a list of retailers that sell caselabs? Websites like performance-pcs and gamingrigs.de
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on a th10a, but I can't be bothered to wait two months :S
> 
> 
> 
> The 5-6 weeks is more like a waiting list, it takes like 2-3 days to produce a caselab case.
Click to expand...

Not really true. It took more time than that when we were first starting, certainly takes a bit more time now that we've grown immensely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matetx2012*
> 
> I asked before, is there a list of middleman vendors for Caselabs?
> 
> Performancepc is one, any others?


In the US? Performance PCs is the only one since Frozen is gone, though, don't count on them being the only ones for long...


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the US? Performance PCs is the only one since Frozen is gone, though, don't count on them being the only ones for long...


We really dont need more resellers, but more production capacity or that order list will just grow even longer.


----------



## Jim-CL

They are now in stock at Micro Center


----------



## matetx2012

All we need is for the waiting time to lower as 5-6 weeks is just borderline insane.


----------



## Anateus

I can live with that.. I wont be home for 2 months anyway.


----------



## matetx2012

Two cases are in stock..


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I'm not sure you can attach the SMA8 pedestal to the top of the case, the description says it bolts directly to the bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool, thanks man.

Caselab also confirmed with me so I may have to reconsider my options and get the STH10 instead.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yeah, my bad. I thought you were referencing the sm8 when you had asked about the pedestal on top. Either way, if you want a horizontal rad up top you want the 120mm top.

I assume that the sma8 only has one PSU mount in the main part. Can you not run your second PSU in the pedestal at the bottom?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In the US? Performance PCs is the only one since Frozen is gone, though, don't count on them being the only ones for long...
> 
> 
> 
> We really dont need more resellers, but more production capacity or that order list will just grow even longer.
Click to expand...

Production capacity is only one facet of the business. There's a reason why we've discontinued colors for a while, and will be reigning in the amount of SKUS offered. Focus will shift into offering slightly less options while still maintaining an inventory that's both sane and appealing while improving on production efficiency.

Unless the company were to move, invest a couple of million into new machines and hire 10 more fabricators, what we've been doing wouldn't work any longer. All chassis are fabricated by people utilizing various machines, not giant stamping machines in a factory.

Jim and Kevin both know what they're doing, and having more resellers won't be an issue, it will make our offerings more available to people. Europe is the biggest challenge thanks to their insane VAT+customs fees. Everything costs more in Europe, even for big names like Sony and Dell.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production capacity is only one facet of the business. There's a reason why we've discontinued colors for a while, and will be reigning in the amount of SKUS offered. Focus will shift into offering slightly less options while still maintaining an inventory that's both sane and appealing while improving on production efficiency.
> 
> Unless the company were to move, invest a couple of million into new machines and hire 10 more fabricators, what we've been doing wouldn't work any longer. All chassis are fabricated by people utilizing various machines, not giant stamping machines in a factory.
> 
> Jim and Kevin both know what they're doing, and having more resellers won't be an issue, it will make our offerings more available to people. Europe is the biggest challenge thanks to their insane VAT+customs fees. Everything costs more in Europe, even for big names like Sony and Dell.


I know that, but more resellers means more customers which means longer que. Hence my quote.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matetx2012*
> 
> Two cases are in stock..


Better than none imo. I am glad to see MC carrying EK & CL products even if the selection is currently small.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, my bad. I thought you were referencing the sm8 when you had asked about the pedestal on top. Either way, if you want a horizontal rad up top you want the 120mm top.
> 
> I assume that the sma8 only has one PSU mount in the main part. Can you not run your second PSU in the pedestal at the bottom?


I can, but that's where my HD bays are currently for my RAID array.

I have a 60mm rad on top but, i prefer to have my rads blowing through the side rather than into the case (or top). Want the heat away from me rather than close to my desk.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production capacity is only one facet of the business. There's a reason why we've discontinued colors for a while, and will be reigning in the amount of SKUS offered. Focus will shift into offering slightly less options while still maintaining an inventory that's both sane and appealing while improving on production efficiency.
> 
> Unless the company were to move, invest a couple of million into new machines and hire 10 more fabricators, what we've been doing wouldn't work any longer. All chassis are fabricated by people utilizing various machines, not giant stamping machines in a factory.
> 
> Jim and Kevin both know what they're doing, and having more resellers won't be an issue, it will make our offerings more available to people. Europe is the biggest challenge thanks to their insane VAT+customs fees. Everything costs more in Europe, even for big names like Sony and Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, but more resellers means more customers which means longer que. Hence my quote.
Click to expand...

No company has ever said "we need less customers." The fact is production times and efficiency are being worked on. That's the key.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No company has ever said "we need less customers." The fact is production times and efficiency are being worked on. That's the key.


True, but most companies dont expand the customer base when they already have problem keeping up with the customers they have.
But least leave it there.


----------



## alpenwasser

He, I remember in the early-mid 00s when the water cooling scene was starting to really gain traction, many water cooling
gear manufacturers were apparently not really set up for the amount of orders they seemed to be getting. Waiting times
of months were not unheard of. So honestly, 5-6 weeks doesn't sound that insane to me compared to what I've seen
on that front. Not that I don't appreciate quick shipping, but you know, just saying, our world these days just seems to be
so impatient.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> He, I remember in the early-mid 00s when the water cooling scene was starting to really gain traction, many water cooling
> gear manufacturers were apparently not really set up for the amount of orders they seemed to be getting. Waiting times
> of months were not unheard of. So honestly, 5-6 weeks doesn't sound that insane to me compared to what I've seen
> on that front. Not that I don't appreciate quick shipping, but you know, just saying, our world these days just seems to be
> so impatient.


I dont mind the wait, but they give conflicting messages. On one hand, so do they reduce options to speed up production time, and on the other hand so do they find more resellers.
Yes, we might end up with shorter production time per case, but with more cases being ordered, so will the que be longer.

But only time will tell what the resault will be.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Hey Caselab, could you give me the ballpark pricing on shipping alone for any cases to PEI, Canada?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Hey Caselab, could you give me the ballpark pricing on shipping alone for any cases to PEI, Canada?


You can do that via the website by putting together a cart.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> They are now in stock at Micro Center


that is great congrats

!!!

can you tell me was my order the last color order? with as late as i made it i bet it was XD


----------



## Archea47

Congratulations on the deal with MicroCenter

No warm and fuzzies here in regard to the brand exclusivity but that's me as an individual consumer. I can see how it's better for the business and a larger consumer base

The reduction in SKUs is more of a concern to me. Customization is a critical component of the CL brand. The customization options are what made Case Labs stick in my mind when I first visited the site. Is it possible Case Labs could release technical drawings of all the discontinued parts so your existing (& loyal) customers can still achieve the level of customization we expected upon purchase?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, no need to be rough on the kid. My first custom PC I ever built I did so without mounting stand offs. Thankfully nothing fried, but with time comes knowledge and experience. No need to dissuade someone from the enthusiast realm.


I did the same exact thing! I however fried a motherboard and/or gpu. I only had pink output on my display. Thankfully CompUSA was super lenient with returns, swapped mobo, cpu, and gpu. Never did that again, haha.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> The reduction in SKUs is more of a concern to me. Customization is a critical component of the CL brand. The customization options are what made Case Labs stick in my mind when I first visited the site.


I understand its a reduction temporarily. Just for them to keep up with orders and get acceptable order time (whichever that might be to them).

Once they catch up and got the processing time on a reasonable level - then they'll open the options again.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production capacity is only one facet of the business. There's a reason why we've discontinued colors for a while, and will be reigning in the amount of SKUS offered. Focus will shift into offering slightly less options while still maintaining an inventory that's both sane and appealing while improving on production efficiency.
> 
> Unless the company were to move, invest a couple of million into new machines and hire 10 more fabricators, what we've been doing wouldn't work any longer. All chassis are fabricated by people utilizing various machines, not giant stamping machines in a factory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> I understand its a reduction temporarily. Just for them to keep up with orders and get acceptable order time (whichever that might be to them).
> 
> Once they catch up and got the processing time on a reasonable level - then they'll open the options again.


Ironsmack I hope you're right and this isn't wishful thinking & interpretation. The way I read the text is that CL as a business is going to focus on streamlining production through the reduction in SKUs (I'm thinking/worrying say 4 different tops for the S8 for example), at best until they can reach some long term goal that could be quite some time out (investing millions and doubling? the workforce). I imagine XNine isn't sending these statements to their legal team for clarity but from that text I'd just like to make sure CL is aware of (at least my) our insistence on maintaining the many many SKUs/options they offer today, not just the temporary color hold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I did the same exact thing! I however fried a motherboard and/or gpu. I only had pink output on my display. Thankfully CompUSA was super lenient with returns, swapped mobo, cpu, and gpu. Never did that again, haha.


Speaking of which - CL come with standoffs? If not what thread so I can order in advance? I never seem to have enough!


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Speaking of which - CL come with standoffs? If not what thread so I can order in advance? I never seem to have enough!


Mine did come with them.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Production capacity is only one facet of the business. There's a reason why we've discontinued colors for a while, and will be reigning in the amount of SKUS offered. Focus will shift into offering slightly less options while still maintaining an inventory that's both sane and appealing while improving on production efficiency.
> 
> Unless the company were to move, invest a couple of million into new machines and hire 10 more fabricators, what we've been doing wouldn't work any longer. All chassis are fabricated by people utilizing various machines, not giant stamping machines in a factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> I understand its a reduction temporarily. Just for them to keep up with orders and get acceptable order time (whichever that might be to them).
> 
> Once they catch up and got the processing time on a reasonable level - then they'll open the options again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironsmack I hope you're right and this isn't wishful thinking & interpretation. The way I read the text is that CL as a business is going to focus on streamlining production through the reduction in SKUs (I'm thinking/worrying say 4 different tops for the S8 for example), at best until they can reach some long term goal that could be quite some time out (investing millions and doubling? the workforce). I imagine XNine isn't sending these statements to their legal team for clarity but from that text I'd just like to make sure CL is aware of (at least my) our insistence on maintaining the many many SKUs/options they offer today, not just the temporary color hold.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I did the same exact thing! I however fried a motherboard and/or gpu. I only had pink output on my display. Thankfully CompUSA was super lenient with returns, swapped mobo, cpu, and gpu. Never did that again, haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of which - CL come with standoffs? If not what thread so I can order in advance? I never seem to have enough!
Click to expand...

I think you're reading WAY too far into it. It's all about eliminating the old and items that don't sell much anymore. The entire philosophy behind the company is modular chassis, and that won't change. We've already reduced SKUs before by eliminating items like the two TX10 models (combining their features in to one) and the SM5, SMH10, etc, etc,etc. Every company has products that go through revisions or EOL altogether.

Besides, Gemini needs to come some time, right?


----------



## Anateus

Does S3 come with some kind of rubber support for motherboard? Dont want it to sag, my 780 Ti is pretty heavy with that XSPC block.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Does S3 come with some kind of rubber support for motherboard? Dont want it to sag, my 780 Ti is pretty heavy with that XSPC block.


Yes, it will be toward the bottom of the motherboard, just under the PCI slot to give it some nice support.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes, it will be toward the bottom of the motherboard, just under the PCI slot to give it some nice support.


Same with the S5?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Same with the S5?


nope, not needed all the bigger boards have more board space and an added standoff near PCIe slot that increases rigidity in the slot area, only ITX lacks the added standoff(thats why the rubber bit) so you don't get the sag with the S5(MATX) or S8(ATX)


----------



## mandrix

Finally got the faceplate on the DVD painted to match the Aquaero's and FC8. I decided to leave the tray black, though.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> nope, not needed all the bigger boards have more board space and an added standoff near PCIe slot that increases rigidity in the slot area, only ITX lacks the added standoff(thats why the rubber bit) so you don't get the sag with the S5(MATX) or S8(ATX)


hmm, I didnt know that... Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Does S3 come with some kind of rubber support for motherboard? Dont want it to sag, my 780 Ti is pretty heavy with that XSPC block.


yes it does, just found they dont sell it separately so i bought a new mobo tray for my s3 ( as they come with that ) one of my 2 did not have one ( both were purchased second hand )


----------



## SteezyTN

Can you guys finish my SMA8 already... Or have you even started?. That would be great, thanks









Nah, I'm playing. But this wait will kill me. Hah


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> hmm, I didnt know that... Thanks!


Not a problem, keep asking questions, it's the only way to learn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it does, just found they dont sell it separately so i bought a new mobo tray for my s3 ( as they come with that ) one of my 2 did not have one ( both were purchased second hand )


Lol you should read posts below before responding, you always answer posts that have long been answered


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *snip*


You getting the flexbay mounts for your Tx?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can you guys finish my SMA8 already... Or have you even started?. That would be great, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm playing. But this wait will kill me. Hah


Yes, CaseLabs is so loaded down with work, because of the deadline on colors, *you will DIE before your case arrives!*

And you can forward it to...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> hmm, I didnt know that... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, keep asking questions, it's the only way to learn
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it does, just found they dont sell it separately so i bought a new mobo tray for my s3 ( as they come with that ) one of my 2 did not have one ( both were purchased second hand )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you should read posts below before responding, you always answer posts that have long been answered
Click to expand...

i read all of them, but i like to give at least a second opinion to confirm it,

on top of that no one ever included that he would need a whole new mobo try if he needed one for a old s3 ( as i did )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> You getting the flexbay mounts for your Tx?
Click to expand...

eventually but i actually plan on having dvd ( bluray ) drives in it, in a case that big without them i feel i would have no reason not to and kinda would be mad to not have them and every other form of media at my fingertips built in will be fun

i made a ton of progress on my m8 ( finally!!!! ) modded all 39 ( actually modded 41 ) ap 30 to pwm----keeping molex for now till i find max current draw on the splitter i am planning on using

all 5 360 monstas are mounted need a few misc fittings and a res large enough for me

that thing also weighs a ton without water.... kinda scary


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Besides, Gemini needs to come some time, right?


Ooooh, right, Gemini, I had completely forgotten about that!

No worries from me though. Let game publishers set too ambitious deadlines and then release broken products because
they didn't have time to properly finish development, I'll take my Caselabs boxes when they're done and ready.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Finally got the faceplate on the DVD painted to match the Aquaero's and FC8. I decided to leave the tray black, though.


Nice, I like it.


----------



## Mega Man

to better answer xnines question..... no because then i will need another pc/pc case


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> eventually but i actually plan on having dvd ( bluray ) drives in it, in a case that big without them i feel i would have no reason not to and kinda would be mad to not have them and every other form of media at my fingertips built in will be fun
> 
> i made a ton of progress on my m8 ( finally!!!! ) modded all 39 ( actually modded 41 ) ap 30 to pwm----keeping molex for now till i find max current draw on the splitter i am planning on using
> 
> all 5 360 monstas are mounted need a few misc fittings and a res large enough for me
> 
> that thing also weighs a ton without water.... kinda scary


With two 480 mounts you should have 12 bays left (and three w/ the pedestal). Unless you going w/ dual 360 mounts for each side? edit: no slots left w/ this setup.


----------



## emsj86

Wermad this pic should be posted anytime anyone ask do I need one or two pumps to even run my loop. Amazing what that d5 is doing.


----------



## wermad

This also ran on a single DDC 35x.



Single pump ftw


----------



## emsj86

See that's the thing I don't get just now on the water cool thread people our saying two pumps is needed for a ti with less. Now I know restriction plays it's part but feel one pump can handle lay more than most think. Not that two pumps our bad "not that there's anything wrong with that"


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> See that's the thing I don't get just now on the water cool thread people our saying two pumps is needed for a ti with less. Now I know restriction plays it's part but feel one pump can handle lay more than most think. Not that two pumps our bad "not that there's anything wrong with that"


Two pumps is usually a redundancy thing.


----------



## wermad

I do get having two for redundancy in a scenario where a system doesn't have human supervision often. Other then that, I really don't see the need for two pumps, or even dual loops. If the pump fails, cpu will hit its thermal limit, cuts power to the psu, everything stops. Other then being down (which you have air as backup), for a couple of weeks while one waits for a replacement pump, I don't see it much of a hassle tbh. Its not to say the pump will die soon, its designed to live a certain life and that's typically much longer then our ravenous upgrade habits timeline







.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Two pumps is usually a redundancy thing.


qft


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> eventually but i actually plan on having dvd ( bluray ) drives in it, in a case that big without them i feel i would have no reason not to and kinda would be mad to not have them and every other form of media at my fingertips built in will be fun
> 
> i made a ton of progress on my m8 ( finally!!!! ) modded all 39 ( actually modded 41 ) ap 30 to pwm----keeping molex for now till i find max current draw on the splitter i am planning on using
> 
> all 5 360 monstas are mounted need a few misc fittings and a res large enough for me
> 
> that thing also weighs a ton without water.... kinda scary
> 
> 
> 
> With two 480 mounts you should have 12 bays left (and three w/ the pedestal). Unless you going w/ dual 360 mounts for each side? edit: no slots left w/ this setup.
Click to expand...

pfffft 1 ped {slacker}????? 3-5 i need to get it down in the basement and measure the space left have thought about just then running some peds with servers in them as well debating about going with a rack or a TX10 peds ... leaning toward rack as the ups i want would just make the tx10 far too large me thinks and i want the ups separated from my loop, i hope a leak never happens, and it is bad enough taking a pc with it, but image a UPS with 3-6 backup batteries o.o ( i kept thinking i was putting the ups in it... till i thought of that )--- but that will be a few years out have more fun/important things to spend monies on.... just wait till my truck is paid off hehe !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> See that's the thing I don't get just now on the water cool thread people our saying two pumps is needed for a ti with less. Now I know restriction plays it's part but feel one pump can handle lay more than most think. Not that two pumps our bad "not that there's anything wrong with that"


you dont need it but i definitely saw a temp drop with my second pump. now i just run 4 for overkill. besides its fun seeing my res drop a few inches form min to max pwm !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I do get having two for redundancy in a scenario where a system doesn't have human supervision often. Other then that, I really don't see the need for two pumps, or even dual loops. If the pump fails, cpu will hit its thermal limit, cuts power to the psu, everything stops. Other then being down (which you have air as backup), for a couple of weeks while one waits for a replacement pump, I don't see it much of a hassle tbh. Its not to say the pump will die soon, its designed to live a certain life and that's typically much longer then our ravenous upgrade habits timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Two pumps is usually a redundancy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> qft
Click to expand...

you have to realize if your pump dies your screwed 2+pumps you can just keep going till the next time you tear down the loop that is one bonus ( yes redundancy but also laziness ) in my case i can loose all 4 pumps before i am required to do anything >


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pfffft 1 ped {slacker}????? 3-5 i need to get it down in the basement and measure the space left have thought about just then running some peds with servers in them as well debating about going with a rack or a TX10 peds ... leaning toward rack as the ups i want would just make the tx10 far too large me thinks and i want the ups separated from my loop, i hope a leak never happens, and it is bad enough taking a pc with it, but image a UPS with 3-6 backup batteries o.o ( i kept thinking i was putting the ups in it... till i thought of that )--- but that will be a few years out have more fun/important things to spend monies on.... just wait till my truck is paid off hehe !!
> you dont need it but i definitely saw a temp drop with my second pump. now i just run 4 for overkill. besides its fun seeing my res drop a few inches form min to max pwm !~
> you have to realize if your pump dies your screwed 2+pumps you can just keep going till the next time you tear down the loop that is one bonus ( yes redundancy but also laziness ) in my case i can loose all 4 pumps before i am required to do anything >


Come on dude, you ain't reading the posts again







. See where it says you have "air" as backup? Anyways, if you have four pumps in fear of failure, man you have some paranoia to work at....Also little faith the hardware. Might as well back up your entire system with four more systems







. Time to look for three more ud7s!


----------



## Mega Man

no you are not reading mine, i stated i keep four for overkill ( very specific reason )

even my s3 itx builds keep 2 pumps

and i also stated i am lazy, i do not want to remove my gpu blocks.... like ever ..... so more then 1 it is..... let alone drain.... and refill for a month while my loop bleeds


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I do get having two for redundancy in a scenario where a system doesn't have human supervision often. Other then that, I really don't see the need for two pumps, or even dual loops. If the pump fails, cpu will hit its thermal limit, cuts power to the psu, everything stops. Other then being down (which you have air as backup), for a couple of weeks while one waits for a replacement pump, I don't see it much of a hassle tbh. Its not to say the pump will die soon, its designed to live a certain life and that's typically much longer then our ravenous upgrade habits timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> After seeing all the builds you make, or the ones you post, I'm definitely going to use just one pump for my SMA8 build. My main reason for wanting a second is for aesthetics because of two reservoirs. Maybe later I'll spend the extra $185 (photon 270 d5 pwm w/ sleeved cables), but it will only be for aesthetics lol.
> 
> edit:
> qft


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I do get having two for redundancy in a scenario where a system doesn't have human supervision often. Other then that, I really don't see the need for two pumps, or even dual loops. If the pump fails, cpu will hit its thermal limit, cuts power to the psu, everything stops. Other then being down (which you have air as backup), for a couple of weeks while one waits for a replacement pump, I don't see it much of a hassle tbh. Its not to say the pump will die soon, its designed to live a certain life and that's typically much longer then our ravenous upgrade habits timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> edit:
> qft
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all the builds you make, or the ones you post, I'm definitely going to use just one pump for my SMA8 build. My main reason for wanting a second is for aesthetics because of two reservoirs. Maybe later I'll spend the extra $185 (photon 270 d5 pwm w/ sleeved cables), but it will only be for aesthetics lol.
Click to expand...

fixed for you


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fixed for you


Did I do that? Lol. My bad. I'm at work till midnight and dead beat tired haha. Sorry


----------



## ratzofftoya

Whoomp. Just ordered my STH10 for the build of a lifetime. Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I'm looking at teleios sleeving on mainframe customs- does dark grey or light grey match gunmetal better? Or does it matter?


----------



## SortOfGrim

hi all,

I would like to know the height in mm (preferred) between the mid panel and top of the chassis.

edit: of the S8


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking at teleios sleeving on mainframe customs- does dark grey or light grey match gunmetal better? Or does it matter?


Definitely dark grey.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I do get having two for redundancy in a scenario where a system doesn't have human supervision often. Other then that, I really don't see the need for two pumps, or even dual loops. If the pump fails, cpu will hit its thermal limit, cuts power to the psu, everything stops. Other then being down (which you have air as backup), for a couple of weeks while one waits for a replacement pump, I don't see it much of a hassle tbh. Its not to say the pump will die soon, its designed to live a certain life and that's typically much longer then our ravenous upgrade habits timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit:
> qft


This just happened to me, pump was 11 months old, I was browsing the web and all of a sudden my pc starting kinda freezing up, actually it was burnin up cause I glanced at my rog front base and cpu temps were 90c and climbing fast!







. I reached over and held the
power button to shut down. Not too say it wouldnt have powered down on its own but I wasnt about to wait and find out. Took a couple weeks to get parts thanks to an error from a well known company down south and I didnt want to tear
everything down to run on air, way too much hassle. Hopefully This D5 is much more reliable but im seriously thinkin about gettin another one. Needless to say my Cpu doesnt seem to have suffered any damage.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking at teleios sleeving on mainframe customs- does dark grey or light grey match gunmetal better? Or does it matter?


Dazmodes Darkside Graphite would look more on. https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/darkside-sleeve/

I'd personally go with MDPCX but they're still not done with the move and their ordering is down.


----------



## Panther Al

I second MDPCX - have a massive order to place when they get back up.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pfffft 1 ped {slacker}????? 3-5 i need to get it down in the basement and measure the space left have thought about just then running some peds with servers in them as well debating about going with a rack or a TX10 peds ... leaning toward rack as the ups i want would just make the tx10 far too large me thinks and i want the ups separated from my loop, i hope a leak never happens, and it is bad enough taking a pc with it, but image a UPS with 3-6 backup batteries o.o ( i kept thinking i was putting the ups in it... till i thought of that )--- but that will be a few years out have more fun/important things to spend monies on.... just wait till my truck is paid off hehe !!
> you dont need it but i definitely saw a temp drop with my second pump. now i just run 4 for overkill. besides its fun seeing my res drop a few inches form min to max pwm !~
> you have to realize if your pump dies your screwed 2+pumps you can just keep going till the next time you tear down the loop that is one bonus ( yes redundancy but also laziness ) in my case i can loose all 4 pumps before i am required to do anything >


3 to 5 peds with servers whoa, my original plan but trust me you can byte off more than you can chew with the TX10


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Definitely dark grey.


Thats what I thought too, I think that the color difference wont matter too much...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Dazmodes Darkside Graphite would look more on. https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/darkside-sleeve/
> 
> I'd personally go with MDPCX but they're still not done with the move and their ordering is down.


I wanna get sleeving ASAP, I've heard good things about MDPCx but also really good things about teleios sleeving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I second MDPCX - have a massive order to place when they get back up.


when will they be back online? It says a couple months but when did that "couple months" start?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pfffft 1 ped {slacker}????? 3-5 i need to get it down in the basement and measure the space left have thought about just then running some peds with servers in them as well debating about going with a rack or a TX10 peds ... leaning toward rack as the ups i want would just make the tx10 far too large me thinks and i want the ups separated from my loop, i hope a leak never happens, and it is bad enough taking a pc with it, but image a UPS with 3-6 backup batteries o.o ( i kept thinking i was putting the ups in it... till i thought of that )--- but that will be a few years out have more fun/important things to spend monies on.... just wait till my truck is paid off hehe !!
> you dont need it but i definitely saw a temp drop with my second pump. now i just run 4 for overkill. besides its fun seeing my res drop a few inches form min to max pwm !~
> you have to realize if your pump dies your screwed 2+pumps you can just keep going till the next time you tear down the loop that is one bonus ( yes redundancy but also laziness ) in my case i can loose all 4 pumps before i am required to do anything >
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 3 to 5 peds with servers whoa, my original plan but trust me you can byte off more than you can chew with the TX10
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'll order three more to stack on top


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Thats what I thought too, I think that the color difference wont matter too much...


The Gunmetal color is a really nice and dark shade of grey though. It definitely mattered to me, but I'm not really a fan of the lighter grey colors.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> The Gunmetal color is a really nice and dark shade of grey though. It definitely mattered to me, but I'm not really a fan of the lighter grey colors.


I love the gunmetal color. Not too dark but not too light


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Thats what I thought too, I think that the color difference wont matter too much...
> I wanna get sleeving ASAP, I've heard good things about MDPCx but also really good things about teleios sleeving.
> when will they be back online? It says a couple months but when did that "couple months" start?


I've heard they are coming back in August some time.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Yaaaaaaay


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I second MDPCX - have a massive order to place when they get back up.


I don't want to sound pessimistic, but it's been "a few months" for over half a year now... Would be great to see him back up, but no updates at all about mdpc-x.


----------



## Panther Al

Speaking of 'Just a few months'...

On a lark, I called the 800 number on Frozen CPU's webpage about 10 minutes ago.

And actually got someone.

The guy I talked to said that at the moment they are trying to sort out the existing orders in the system, and as soon as they sort that out, they will go back live on the webpage. From the way he was saying it - thats not to long off since he mentioned he was talking to the webhost about that. While they would rather not take phone orders, he did say in certian cases, they will.

Could it be?


----------



## Artah

That's cool, I liked the way they handled orders a lot more than other places not going to name any other vendors though. It sucks when you order something over night on Monday morning and it's getting shipped Wednesday night so it can get to CA Thursday night. I hope they go back to their normal operation the way it was before the whole chaos happened. This probably does not belong on the CaseLabs owner's club thread though


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Speaking of 'Just a few months'...
> 
> On a lark, I called the 800 number on Frozen CPU's webpage about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> And actually got someone.
> 
> The guy I talked to said that at the moment they are trying to sort out the existing orders in the system, and as soon as they sort that out, they will go back live on the webpage. From the way he was saying it - thats not to long off since he mentioned he was talking to the webhost about that. While they would rather not take phone orders, he did say in certian cases, they will.
> 
> Could it be?


As much as I would love for fcpu.com to come back, it's been noted a few times of a reopening but then everything goes silent. In light of all the circumstances, I would *not* place any orders with them. Despite what the person said over the phone. If you're willing to risk it, just make sure you have recourse on your payment method.

I know some ppl don't want to shop at ppcs.com, but it is really the only option in the US. Aquatuning.us is a good option for US and CAN, but the selection isn't as varied as ppcs.com tbh. Other shops exist but again, selection is much more limited. Forum markets are also an option just make sure you Paypal coverage (ie no gift payments).


----------



## guitarhero23

gahhh nvm


----------



## wermad

Jim posted that a couple of days ago.









Ppcs.com still has cl stuff btw







(et al)


----------



## wermad

Delete


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Jim posted that a couple of days ago...
> 
> Ppcs.com still has cl stuff.


Performance PC's all the way.

Never did like how corporate and disconnected frozen felt, even before the close I hadn't used them in years and years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't want to sound pessimistic, but it's been "a few months" for over half a year now... Would be great to see him back up, but no updates at all about mdpc-x.


Nils will come back, like always he does what's best for him and understands that customers always complain so he does what he wants.


----------



## Chiobe

Time to plan another loop.
I'm doing ridged tubing, but my drawing skills sucks.
I think that should be a very clean loop, concedering I'm trying to avoid extra fittings. Only place I should need to use extra fittings, is on front rad, since it might be too tight for a bend.

My only real concers is that some of those runs will be longer then my tubing (90cm).


----------



## wermad

Some brands have union fittings or just buy a female-female g1/4 adapter and install two hard line fittings on both sides. You can also take advantage of any 90° bends and use a 90° female-female adapter vs bending and needing a long run.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some brands have union fittings or just buy a female-female g1/4 adapter and install two hard line fittings on both sides. You can also take advantage of any 90° bends and use a 90° female-female adapter vs bending and needing a long run.


I can get fittings, thats not the problem. But they quicly adds up in cost.
Not to mention, that they will look out of place being only used some places.
Which is why I'm trying to plan around them.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can do that via the website by putting together a cart.


Ahh nice. Thanks for the heads up. I will check it out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I second MDPCX - have a massive order to place when they get back up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound pessimistic, but it's been "a few months" for over half a year now... Would be great to see him back up, but no updates at all about mdpc-x.
Click to expand...

There is a reason. Leave it to be Nils needed a break and the move took some time. He is ready to come back to many things. And looks forward it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Speaking of 'Just a few months'...
> 
> On a lark, I called the 800 number on Frozen CPU's webpage about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> And actually got someone.
> 
> The guy I talked to said that at the moment they are trying to sort out the existing orders in the system, and as soon as they sort that out, they will go back live on the webpage. From the way he was saying it - thats not to long off since he mentioned he was talking to the webhost about that. While they would rather not take phone orders, he did say in certian cases, they will.
> 
> Could it be?


Even if he did come back due to how he handled everything and how he treated law enforcement and employees. ... I would not give that company another dime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's cool, I liked the way they handled orders a lot more than other places not going to name any other vendors though. It sucks when you order something over night on Monday morning and it's getting shipped Wednesday night so it can get to CA Thursday night. I hope they go back to their normal operation the way it was before the whole chaos happened. This probably does not belong on the CaseLabs owner's club thread though


You do know that the entire staff of fcpu is gone excluding the owner whom I would speak far less then well of


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is a reason. Leave it to be Nils needed a break and the move took some time. He is ready to come back to many things. And looks forward it


I look forward to him returning... I'm just hoping that the "a few months" doesn't turn into 18 months, and he winds up losing out on a lot of business because of it. He has some of the colours I sure wouldn't mind, but a few others are looking rather close, but thankfully at the moment money for computer stuffs is aimed towards benching rigs.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is a reason. Leave it to be Nils needed a break and the move took some time. He is ready to come back to many things. And looks forward it
> Even if he did come back due to how he handled everything and how he treated law enforcement and employees. ... I would not give that company another dime
> You do know that the entire staff of fcpu is gone excluding the owner whom I would span far less then well of


I wasn't sure if that's the case and if it is then that's unfortunate.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Ahh nice. Thanks for the heads up. I will check it out.


Since there are many variables that can influence the shipping costs, it's best to use the site and calculate shipping. Depending on which model and accessories you choose, it will change your rate. There's a new EU partner. Check with them as well to compare rates.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> I would like to know the height in mm (preferred) between the mid panel and top of the chassis.
> 
> edit: of the S8


about, 12in

cant get exact but perhaps someone will see this and get you a closer number


----------



## catbuster

MDPC-X shop is closed for almost *1 year*... so i would suggest getting sleeving elsewhere







i was waiting forever and i think i will order some lutro's teleios sleeve...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> about, 12in
> 
> cant get exact but perhaps someone will see this and get you a closer number


Thx NKrader! +rep


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> MDPC-X shop is closed for almost *1 year*... so i would suggest getting sleeving elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was waiting forever and i think i will order some lutro's teleios sleeve...


I just ordered some Teleios stuff from mainframe customs, but they're closed for a few days, not sure if they're open yet.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> I would like to know the height in mm (preferred) between the mid panel and top of the chassis.
> 
> edit: of the S8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> about, 12in
> 
> cant get exact but perhaps someone will see this and get you a closer number


12 inches wasn't too far off









I get 300mm from top of shelf to top of the top rail


----------



## wermad

If you don't mind black only, FurryLetters on ebay sells the TechFlex "cleancut" high density sleeve. Its not the see-through pet one. I think he may also have gray. I've been using it for a while now. I do have some mdcp that came w/ the i/o buttons on my TX, and I feel the techflex has more strands. Anyways, here the listing for 100'. He has other listings for smaller lengths I believe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360277181171

edit:

ebay pic:


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I have an idea;

Is there any way to mount one of THESE



onto a S5? or something along the lines of a "fighter pilot flip style switch"?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I have an idea;
> 
> Is there any way to mount one of THESE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onto a S5? or something along the lines of a "fighter pilot flip style switch"?


Just need to drill a hole. You should be able to pick em up at a local electronics store.


----------



## 1Quickchic

or an auto parts store


----------



## Mega Man

Good point


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I have an idea;
> 
> Is there any way to mount one of THESE
> 
> 
> 
> onto a S5? or something along the lines of a "fighter pilot flip style switch"?


You can mount anything to anything, just need the tools. MNPCTech sells some nice fighter pilot toggle switches.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *You can mount anything to anything, just need the tools.*


This is a fantastic response and SO true.







+1 (if I could give you one







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I have an idea;
> 
> Is there any way to mount one of THESE
> 
> 
> 
> onto a S5? or something along the lines of a "fighter pilot flip style switch"?


They're called guard switches. ^_^ Get them from an electronics store as they're remarkably cheaper than any modding supply source would ever be. Like 5-10x cheaper.


----------



## SteezyTN

So after ordering my xspc photon 270, I've come to the conclusion that I may have to return it and get the 170 (I currently have the 170, but I want a PWM pump). It's going in the SMA8. I thought I'd have clearance, but it'll only be like 17mm of clearance. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So after ordering my xspc photon 270, I've come to the conclusion that I may have to return it and get the 170 (I currently have the 170, but I want a PWM pump). It's going in the SMA8. I thought I'd have clearance, but it'll only be like 17mm of clearance. What do you guys think?


Dimensions of XSPC 270 Photon. 350 x 85 x 85mm ( 350mm Includes D5 mounted to the bottom, I would Imagine)

I used the 250ml Res by Bitspower and it is 270mm Tall without fittings.

THe MCP35x Pump is 34.6mm Tall + the 5mm Bitspower Male/Male fitting I used. Then I put the Little Heatsink on the Base. So you could say add another 5mm for good measure?

270+34.6mm+ 10mm = 314.6mm Tall (Without fittings on top of Res)

Depending on what Rad you want to use in the Top Bay and it's thickness, it Seems like it would be pretty tight.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Dimensions of XSPC 270 Photon. 350 x 85 x 85mm ( 350mm Includes D5 mounted to the bottom, I would Imagine)
> 
> I used the 250ml Res by Bitspower and it is 270mm Tall without fittings.
> 
> THe MCP35x Pump is 34.6mm Tall + the 5mm Bitspower Male/Male fitting I used. Then I put the Little Heatsink on the Base. So you could say add another 5mm for good measure?
> 
> 270+34.6mm+ 10mm = 314.6mm Tall (Without fittings on top of Res)
> 
> Depending on what Rad you want to use in the Top Bay and it's thickness, it Seems like it would be pretty tight.
> 
> TCO


Based on the case dimensions in the area, it's 443mm. My RX480 is 56mm, which would give me 362mm for the res/pump. Now the height of the photon is 345, so now that's only 17mm of thickness, which is a little over half an inch. Oh boy, it's going to be a very tight fight. It's going to be a pain to fill.


----------



## Archea47

Anyone else get one of these yesterday in their inbox?

A couple weeks ago I asked and they said it would ship a week from today. I'm in the same boat as another poster here - scheduled vacation from work







The rig is already down, so it's not like I'll be gaming those days off. Maybe I'll take the family camping
Quote:


> Due to a large increase in orders, there will be delay associated with your order that will add 1-2 weeks onto the quoted processing time. We understand the frustration you may feel, and we are very sorry for the situation in which we find ourselves. We plan to implement some cutbacks on production, which will include a temporary suspension of all color options other than black. This is an attempt to put an ease on the production line to allow us to get fully caught up. Once we have eliminated the delay, we plan to re-evaluate the production process in order to come up with a solution that better allows us to accommodate the number of orders we receive in a timely manner. To reiterate, we are deeply sorry for the delay, and any inconveniences that may occur as a result. As a company, we strive to meet the expectations of our customers, and we fully understand that this situation is far from ideal. We can only hope for your continued patience as we work towards having your order completed as soon as possible.


It hurts cause we want the Case Labs so bad


----------



## Chiobe

For the TH10A, is a 60cm SATA power cable long enough to reach the HDD cage in front on the PSU side?
And what is the spacing between the hard drives on HDD Cage Assy?

I'm ordering custom SATA power cabels, but need that info first.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Anyone else get one of these yesterday in their inbox?
> 
> A couple weeks ago I asked and they said it would ship a week from today. I'm in the same boat as another poster here - scheduled vacation from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig is already down, so it's not like I'll be gaming those days off. Maybe I'll take the family camping
> It hurts cause we want the Case Labs so bad


It sucks but that's just the situation right now as they're slammed. Patience must reach 9000








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> For the TH10A, is a 60cm SATA cable long enough to reach the HDD cage in front on the PSU side?


It should work from what I recall on my old TH10. The TH10 is ~660mm (or 66cm) in depth. To make less of a stretch, you can install the cage around the same level as the sata ports on your mb.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It sucks but that's just the situation right now as they're slammed. Patience must reach 9000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should work from what I recall on my old TH10. The TH10 is ~660mm (or 66cm) in depth. To make less of a stretch, you can install the cage around the same level as the sata ports on your mb.


Okay, might as well order a 70cm cable to be sure then.

Any idea for "Choose Space Between Connectors".
I'm thinking 4 cm, but got no idea what the spacing on the "HDD Cage Assy" is .


----------



## rioja

May someone measure in SMA8, what is the distance between middle of the case and motherboard tray?

I e between red lines here.



I mean, if radiator will be mounted on top exactly along the middle line, without any offset, what radiator width will be possible?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> May someone measure in SMA8, what is the distance between middle of the case and motherboard tray?
> 
> I e between red lines here.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if radiator will be mounted on top exactly along the middle line, without any offset, what radiator width will be possible?


A 480mm??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Arem't the demensions mentioned on CL's site (might want to take a peek in the replacement parts area as well)


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> A 480mm??


560

Fill it fit on top exactly along the middle, without offset?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> 560
> 
> Fill it fit on top exactly along the middle, without offset?


I can measure when I get home if need be.

TCO


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Arem't the demensions mentioned on CL's site (might want to take a peek in the replacement parts area as well)


Where? I was on CL site but didn't find this.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> 560
> 
> Fill it fit on top exactly along the middle, without offset?


Are you asking if a 560 will fit?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I can measure when I get home if need be.
> 
> TCO


Ya, please measure it


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guessing you failed to read the section stating:


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you asking if a 560 will fit?


Well, actually I know that it will fit. There is such build log here with 560 UT60 on top of SMA8, but it was placed with some offset. And I try to understand will it be possible to do without offset.

For example, Nemesis GTX 560 has 153 mm width, it means that distance between red lines on picture above must be 77 mm, to place the rad with no offset.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Well, actually I know that it will fit. There is such build log here with 560 UT60 on top of SMA8, but it was placed with some offset. And I try to understand will it be possible to do without offset.
> 
> For example, Nemesis GTX 560 has 153 mm width, it means that distance between red lines on picture above must be 77 mm, to place the rad with no offset.


I'm pretty sure I know what build log your talking about, and in fairly positive it's the one where he modded the top and cut extra metal to make up for it. Just use a 480 and a 560 in the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Guessing you failed to read the section stating:


That doesn't show how many 560's can be mounted. It's just referring to the bottom 560.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what build log your talking about, and in fairly positive it's the one where he modded the top and cut extra metal to make up for it. Just use a 480 and a 560 in the bottom.


This build I mean

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/0_100

But radiator there is shifted a little, I drawn red line in the middle


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what build log your talking about, and in fairly positive it's the one where he modded the top and cut extra metal to make up for it. Just use a 480 and a 560 in the bottom.
> That doesn't show how many 560's can be mounted. It's just referring to the bottom 560.


If you have to cut a couple holes in the top to fit a 560, Why Not? Aluminum isn't bad to mess around with.

TCO


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> For the TH10A, is a 60cm SATA power cable long enough to reach the HDD cage in front on the PSU side?
> And what is the spacing between the hard drives on HDD Cage Assy?
> 
> I'm ordering custom SATA power cabels, but need that info first.


Know this is stupid, but it would be nice to get answers, as it takes a while to get the cables.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> This build I mean
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/0_100
> 
> But radiator there is shifted a little, I drawn red line in the middle


This is the one I was talking about. He had to mod it to make it fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you have to cut a couple holes in the top to fit a 560, Why Not? Aluminum isn't bad to mess around with.
> 
> TCO


I'm just saying he would have to mod and cut the entir top piece to fit a 560.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/30

If it were me, I'd just use a 480 and 560, which I'm doing in my build.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> This is the one I was talking about. He had to mod it to make it fit.
> I'm just saying he would have to mod and cut the entir top piece to fit a 560.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/30
> 
> If it were me, I'd just use a 480 and 560, which I'm doing in my build.


And we understand what you would like to do, but if that man wants to chop up a 700$ case, why not?

TCO


----------



## kgtuning

How's that?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If it were me, I'd just use a 480 and 560, which I'm doing in my build.


I just don't like different fan sizes in one case. But using 480 is always will be a spare option.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?










Coming through in the Clutch!

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> And we understand what you would like to do, but if that man wants to chop up a 700$ case, why not?
> 
> TCO


Man, why do you make everything soooooo complicated. He asked if it will fit. I'm just letting him know that he will need to mod it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming through in the Clutch!
> 
> TCO


I'm always here man. Lol drooling over everyone's rigs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Man, why do you make everything soooooo complicated. He asked if it will fit. I'm just letting him know that he will need to mod it.


I am not here to make it easy









Just to give you a hard time.

TCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm always here man. Lol drooling over everyone's rigs.


Why did you go from soft tubing to Copper in your log?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?


Great! So it is 2.75'', right?

This is why you made offset? UT60 has 5.66'' width, so half width is 2.83". It was a liitle wider.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Know this is stupid, but it would be nice to get answers, as it takes a while to get the cables.


I'll get you some #s when i get home later today but I'm sure some might have the answer as well.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am not here to make it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you a hard time.
> 
> TCO
> Why did you go from soft tubing to Copper in your log?


I'm using 1/2" soft because I can buy it local for short money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Great! So it is 2.75'', right?
> 
> This is why you made offset? UT60 has 5.66'' width, so half width is 2.83". It was a liitle wider.


Exactly plus, I wanted to use as much of the factory cut out.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm using 1/2" soft because I can buy it local for short money.


But don't you have copper now?

TCO


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> But don't you have copper now?
> 
> TCO


Oops I meant 1/2" soft copper. I was using hard copper but I could bend it well. I really didn't want to have to order metric tubing when I can go to home cheapo and buy rolls right off the shelf.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Know this is stupid, but it would be nice to get answers, as it takes a while to get the cables.


Easily, unless you plan on doing a crazy routing job, it will most likely be a little tight for the lower or upper cages depending on which spot you mount your psu in, but it should still be able to reach.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oops I meant 1/2" soft copper. I was using hard copper but I could bend it well. I really didn't want to have to order metric tubing when I can go to home cheapo and buy rolls right off the shelf.


I went with 8mm ID, 10mm OD half-hard from CopperTubingSales.com. Still more expensive perhaps than home Depot but half the price at McMasterCarr.

But holy wow is it hard







my bender is just a cheap 12" 10mm mini bender off eBay but it takes my whole weight with the bender on the floor to get it turning. Nice bends though!

This'll be going in my Daedalic S8+pedestal build, assuming the case does ever arrive


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I went with 8mm ID, 10mm OD half-hard from CopperTubingSales.com. Still more expensive perhaps than home Depot but half the price at McMasterCarr.
> 
> But holy wow is it hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bender is just a cheap 12" 10mm mini bender off eBay but it takes my whole weight with the bender on the floor to get it turning. Nice bends though!
> 
> This'll be going in my Daedalic S8+pedestal build, assuming the case does ever arrive


Honestly I want 1/2" stainless but... the cost is too much for me. I've had zero motivation to finish this thing. One day... lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Easily, unless you plan on doing a crazy routing job, it will most likely be a little tight for the lower or upper cages depending on which spot you mount your psu in, but it should still be able to reach.


I think he wants to mount cages to the th10's psu side and run the sata data cables from the mb to the hdd/ssds. If he plans to run rads on the bottom and top of the psu chamber that would leave the cage mount to the two middle fans of the psu chamber. Its still ideal to mount them here as that's where you typically see the sata ports on the board (the plane).

psu sata power, they're usually pretty long but it all comes down to the psu it self. You can always custom make your own sata power harness to make it look clean. I've seen this done a few times w/ caged hdd's.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll get you some #s when i get home later today but I'm sure some might have the answer as well.


Thanks. It seems it will be safest to go with the 70cm cable length option.
So that leaves me with just the spacing between connectors (using HDD Cage Assy), so its less like this:

and more like this:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Thanks. It seems it will be safest to go with the 70cm cable length option.
> So that leaves me with just the spacing between connectors (using HDD Cage Assy), so its less like this:
> 
> and more like this:


Ah, ok, you're referring to power, ????


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ah, ok, you're referring to power, ????


I thought I said that. Yes power.


----------



## 1Quickchic

That is what I thought. 70cm would give you some slack for sure.


----------



## wermad

shoot, sata power, you can make your cables









edit: buy a bunch of compression sata plugs and some eps pins (for the modular side of the cable to inset in the psu), and some sleeve if you want. Nice diy custom sata power.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> shoot, sata power, you can make your cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: buy a bunch of compression sata plugs and some eps pins (for the modular side of the cable to inset in the psu), and some sleeve if you want. Nice diy custom sata power.


I was planning on getting this: http://www.icemodz.com/#!/Sata-Power-Cable-for-Power-Supply/p/35779141/category=7063815
Costs me $30 per cable.

Or yeah, I can do my own cables, but then I need to track down the right parts.
The connector is easy: http://www.moddiy.com/products/TKG-Premium-SATA-Power-Easy-Crimp-Connector-%28Black%29.html
The cable, not so much: http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Electrical-Wire/


----------



## Anateus

Are custom sleeved (by me for an example) PSU cables going to be more flexible than "stock" ones?
Thinking about buying all the tools and some sleeves.
Which material for sleeves would you recommend? Those are available in my "local" modding shop:
SHD sleeve
Nylon
Nylon Multifilament

(Know thats a bit of an offtopic, but there are some great modders here...







)


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are custom sleeved (by me for an example) PSU cables going to be more flexible than "stock" ones?
> Thinking about buying all the tools and some sleeves.
> Which material for sleeves would you recommend? Those are available in my "local" modding shop:
> SHD sleeve
> Nylon
> Nylon Multifilament
> 
> (Know thats a bit of an offtopic, but there are some great modders here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The flexiness of the cable depends on the sleeving used.
Most cloth sleeving should be very flexible, while most plastic sleevings are more stiff (at least by my experience).


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are custom sleeved (by me for an example) PSU cables going to be more flexible than "stock" ones?
> Thinking about buying all the tools and some sleeves.
> Which material for sleeves would you recommend? Those are available in my "local" modding shop:
> SHD sleeve
> Nylon
> Nylon Multifilament
> 
> (Know thats a bit of an offtopic, but there are some great modders here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have ensourced cables in all my builds, they are semi flexible but hold their spot fairly well once you get them there... I enjoy them for that reason much more than stock.

Here is my amatuer review of the X2M
http://www.overclock.net/products/caselabs-nova-x2m/reviews/7183


----------



## Anateus

And how much do I need to spend on all the tools required to sleeve my cables? I was also thinking about sleeving fan cables, could also daisy chain them.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> And how much do I need to spend on all the tools required to sleeve my cables? I was also thinking about sleeving fan cables, could also daisy chain them.


Just a word of caution. Sleeving fan cables to look good is ok and not too bad. Sleeving PSU cables to look good is much harder!

Check out the sleeving sub forum. Also lutro0 videos on youtube


----------



## X-Nine

Don't go for paracord, it's awful. Good sleeve will be dense, and springy when you pinch it into itself. Stretching the sleeve too tight when measuring cable length will leave you with shortened sleeve when you actually put the wire inside it.

The molex till works great for some PSUs, not for others. Some of them have thicker termination plugs that makes getting the sleeve out more difficult than it should be. For this I have used the sunbeam tool, similar to the molex tool but a bit more rigid and the prongs are a tiny tiny bit longer.

Don't bother daisy chaining unless it's an absolute must. It takes too much time and the results will never look as clean as single sleeved. Sleeving fans is quite easy once you figure out how to de-pin the termination plugs.


----------



## Anateus

Thanks for the input! What do you mean by single sleeved fan cables? Like sleeving each other separately instead of daisy chaining them?


----------



## Ironsmack

Yup.

You're better off shortening the fan cable(s) and creating your own fan splitter and sleeving that.

Check the sleeving forum. A much better forum for sleevings and such.


----------



## Chiobe

Let me try this again:
How far are the connectors from eachother on the HDD Cage Assy?


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The flexiness of the cable depends on the sleeving used.
> Most cloth sleeving should be very flexible, while most plastic sleevings are more stiff (at least by my experience).


Sometimes plastic is more flexible than cloth. Take this example, old HX750 cables are uber flexible when compared to default EVGA cables I have on 1200 P2. It's no contest in this case. I have both and moment I started connecting EVGA cables I said WTH is this?! EVGA default sleeving is so rigid it's pain to get cable(s) into some tight places. I think that they think you'll buy their sleeved cables anyway for extra 80E/90$. Considering CableMod products, more expensive that EVGA cable set, but they offer more logical cable segmentation: SATA power comes in batches of 2&4 not 3. WTH you need 3 cables for if any (usable) RAID array need 2 or 4 or 8,12&16 (before anyone jumps that RAID 5 need only 3 drives blah, blah, I know that; today it's madness to run R5 in any capacity and anyway you need at least 6 HDDs to fully utilize R5 array advantages). Mention RAID... and I digress wildly.









...

As for you question with regard to length. As TH10A owner. 60cm you should be just fine. I've tested that shortest signaling cable for HDDs running directly from motherboard (or from RAID AIC 55+) is 50+cm to the top or bottom of PSU segment of the case. 40-45 cm is too short to reach top/bottom cage for 16 or 32 drives (assuming 4 cages). With power 60 should be just fine and 70 for added margin of error or if you will route it in shall we say eccentric way.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Let me try this again:
> How far are the connectors from eachother on the HDD Cage Assy?


About dead on at 3cm apart


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks for the input! What do you mean by single sleeved fan cables? Like sleeving each other separately instead of daisy chaining them?


Most commonly done would be each fan individually sleeved and shortened to length which go to a fan splitter (hub) mounted close by......
then taking just a single cable back to the fan controller / power source

Daisy chaining can look good too, if done correctly








Just make sure to check the total power draw of the daisy chained fans, and don't exceed your controller output, or the size of the wire that you use to make the harness.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Let me try this again:
> How far are the connectors from eachother on the HDD Cage Assy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1Quickchic's measure of 3cm is bang on


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks for the input! What do you mean by single sleeved fan cables? Like sleeving each other separately instead of daisy chaining them?


Sleeving the whole thing isn't so bad. Paracord is harder for this than Telios since it's 3 little wires put side by side though. But I did both. Just depends on if you have an area to hide the excess cable or if you don't care.


----------



## alltheGHz

While we're talking about sleeving, how long should most of my cables be for my S5? I want to custom sleeve a few, but I don't know the lengths..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I was planning on getting this: http://www.icemodz.com/#!/Sata-Power-Cable-for-Power-Supply/p/35779141/category=7063815
> Costs me $30 per cable.
> 
> Or yeah, I can do my own cables, but then I need to track down the right parts.
> The connector is easy: http://www.moddiy.com/products/TKG-Premium-SATA-Power-Easy-Crimp-Connector-%28Black%29.html
> The cable, not so much: http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Electrical-Wire/


Never seen crimp connectors quite like those. Interesting.
For the SATA power, I use 18 AWG. If you like a little thinner insulation use the UL 1007 .0403 like this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HGHPRU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> While we're talking about sleeving, how long should most of my cables be for my S5? I want to custom sleeve a few, but I don't know the lengths..


From when I did my S5, I ordered everything about 30cm except GPU cables, which were 40cm, from Joey @ Ensourced. He did a nice job!









Old pic from before I went S5-D...


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> While we're talking about sleeving, how long should most of my cables be for my S5? I want to custom sleeve a few, but I don't know the lengths..




Get the CPU and 24 pin cables a little longer than I did. Hell get everyone longer than I did so you have some room to play. I just wanted tight cables for mine.


----------



## 1Quickchic

fast_fate those noise blockers are dead smexy!!!







love the wire job to







and always glad to help if I can


----------



## SteezyTN

You all said the STh10 dust filters from DemiFlex are compatible with the SMA8, right? Im going to need two of the 560 sizes for my bottom compartment, and I will probably get a 120.2 for the flexbay.

Now stupid question. Do these stick magnetically to the aluminum?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You all said the STh10 dust filters from DemiFlex are compatible with the SMA8, right? Im going to need two of the 560 sizes for my bottom compartment, and I will probably get a 120.2 for the flexbay.
> 
> Now stupid question. Do these stick magnetically to the aluminum?


I don't have them, so I am giving info from what others have posted in the past.
No....they won't attach magnetically to the CaseLabs Aluminium panels,
BUT
For the Caselabs specific filters, thin adhesive backed metal strips are supplied with the filters/kits for the magnetic attachment, so you still get quick and easy removal for cleaning.
How thick those adhesive strips ?? maybe some else can chime in


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You all said the STh10 dust filters from DemiFlex are compatible with the SMA8, right? Im going to need two of the 560 sizes for my bottom compartment, and I will probably get a 120.2 for the flexbay.
> 
> Now stupid question. Do these stick magnetically to the aluminum?


I don't know about the STH10 question but the magnet don't stick on the aluminum off course but there is a thin magnetic strip that you stick on the aluminum and the filter has a magnetic strip attached to edges to stick them together. Basically the outer frame is magnetic and there is a piece that matches it that you stick to the aluminum.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You all said the STh10 dust filters from DemiFlex are compatible with the SMA8, right? Im going to need two of the 560 sizes for my bottom compartment, and I will probably get a 120.2 for the flexbay.
> 
> Now stupid question. Do these stick magnetically to the aluminum?


I have 3 Demcifilters on my SM8



With the filter on...



Yes, the adhesive back does stick well, make sure everything is clean before applying...

And the magnet is strong, if you have it mounted correctly! If it doesn't stick to well - turn the top piece 180 degrees, they only fit a certain way!

I have absolutely NO problems with these filters!


----------



## sdmf74

Yes great filters and they look nice if you mount them on the inside, I cean mine with a data-vac duster This is a good price on one


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes great filters and they look nice if you mount them on the inside, I cean mine with a data-vac duster This is a good price on one


I would not use that model, as its the same as a normal Vacuum, since its not ESD (Electrostatic discharge) safe.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I would not use that model, as its the same as a normal Vacuum, since its not ESD (Electrostatic discharge) safe.


I didnt know they made an ESD safe model and not quite sure why you would need an esd blower, its just blowing air on the front of a filter/rad/fans. Please explain?

@ wermad, I gave you REP+ for the ebay link, good stuff but I have a question, What size sleeving do people normally use for sleeving led wires (pair of 24 or 26awg wires). Is it 1/8" cause Im sure a smaller size would slide over the
2pin arduino connector Im just not sure which size is the next smallest?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I didnt know they made an ESD safe model and not quite sure why you would need an esd blower, its just blowing air on the front of a filter/rad/fans. Please explain?


If you are not going to use it on the entire pc, so is it a expensive buy.


----------



## sdmf74

I dont consider it an expensive buy considering a can of air does virtually nothing and 4 cans is what like $20, This thing has paid for itself probably 7 times. Also I use it on the entire pc It it is always plugged into a different outlet than the
rest of my rig but I cant imagine blowing air on my pc at a distance could cause any damage.

Its also very useful for drying things, vape tanks,rinsed radiators etc.

Get this lol, I just found an electrstatic version here. for $127.00 and the only difference is this one has a $3 ESD wrist attachment with a snap and a
roach clip. What a joke an extra $70-80 for a flimsy wrist strap. I think all of us have a couple of those anyway.

EDIT: to be fair that site is selling the original version for double ($100) anywhere else but still $30 for a wrist strap still a joke. They (datavacs) may seem expensive but work great. Well worth $50-60 in my opinion


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I dont consider it an expensive buy considering a can of air does virtually nothing and 4 cans is what like $20, This thing has paid for itself probably 7 times. Also I use it on the entire pc It it is always plugged into a different outlet than the
> rest of my rig but I cant imagine blowing air on my pc at a distance could cause any damage.
> 
> Its also very useful for drying things, vape tanks,rinsed radiators etc.
> 
> Get this lol, I just found an electrstatic version here. for $127.00 and the only difference is this one has a $3 ESD wrist attachment with a snap and a
> roach clip. What a joke an extra $70-80 for a flimsy wrist strap. I think all of us have a couple of those anyway.
> 
> EDIT: to be fair that site is selling the original version for double ($100) anywhere else but still $30 for a wrist strap still a joke. They may seem expensive but work great. Well worth $50-60 in my opinion


All this. If someone's too worried rig up your own strap to it and touch your psu while u clean?


----------



## alltheGHz

I"m not too worried about ESD- as long as you ground yourself and work on a hardwood floor or without socks and ground yourself periodically, you'll be fine.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oops I meant 1/2" soft copper. I was using hard copper but I could bend it well. I really didn't want to have to order metric tubing when I can go to home cheapo and buy rolls right off the shelf.


Did you use any kind of straightener for the 1/2 soft copper or just by hand. I'm sure you know this allready but just in case for hard copper you can heat it up with a tourch co than bend it. I do it at work everyday to use less joints for less chance of refrigerant leaks


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have 3 Demcifilters on my SM8
> 
> 
> 
> With the filter on...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the adhesive back does stick well, make sure everything is clean before applying...
> 
> And the magnet is strong, if you have it mounted correctly! If it doesn't stick to well - turn the top piece 180 degrees, they only fit a certain way!
> 
> I have absolutely NO problems with these filters!


Awesome. Thanks! So it's basically an adhesive magnet that you put in the case/flexbays, and that's how you magnetically connect the filter to it?

I was going to order them from the actual demiflex website, but dang... I'm not paying $17 in shipping lol. I'll probably get them when I order my next stuff from ppcs.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks! *So it's basically an adhesive magnet that you put in the case/flexbays, and that's how you magnetically connect the filter to it?*
> 
> I was going to order them from the actual demiflex website, but dang... I'm not paying $17 in shipping lol. I'll probably get them when I order my next stuff from ppcs.


Yes, you're right... Adhesive on the back of the magnet of the bottom piece keeps it on the case. Then you put the top piece (the filter) magnetically to the bottom piece...

Quad on top




Single for the PSU


----------



## Archea47

I'm very tempted to pick up the demc filters

I had actually placed an order but their site wouldn't forward me to paypal

What are the right filters to use for 360s in an S8 pedestal? Also a 360 on the side mount, a 240 on the front window (not flex bay) and two 240s on top?









I would like to put them on the inside of the panels if possible (25mm fans all around and on top I have the extended lid)

Anyone have pictures of the white filter?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, you're right... Adhesive on the back of the magnet of the bottom piece keeps it on the case. Then you put the top piece (the filter) magnetically to the bottom piece...
> 
> Quad on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single for the PSU


Sorry for quoting the pictures. I'm using the mobile site.

Thanks for all the info. Where did you order yours from. I think I'll wait till I get my case to actually order some.


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys I found a great deal on a gigabyte x99 ud4 motherboard, however after seeing several reviews about the terrible bios and stability of the board Im not sure if I should still get it or not. Can anyone here who owns this board verify whether it is stable or not?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Sorry for quoting the pictures. I'm using the mobile site.
> 
> Thanks for all the info. Where did you order yours from. I think I'll wait till I get my case to actually order some.


I ordered from PPC's...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I ordered from PPC's...


Dang. I don't think they carry just the single STH10 bottom filters. All I see is the whole Kit. Looks like I'll have to order from them and pay the $17 in shipping.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I found a great deal on a gigabyte x99 ud4 motherboard, however after seeing several reviews about the terrible bios and stability of the board Im not sure if I should still get it or not. Can anyone here who owns this board verify whether it is stable or not?


Wrong forum?

I've always had problems with Gigabyte, My first board had Ethernet issues and USB 3.0 issues, (crappy BIOS, too), and my second board, an x99 one i eventually returned had slight USB 3.0 issues, and also had a crappy BIOS.


----------



## Anateus

Cant beat ASUS when it comes to BIOS.

Ordered fan filters for my S3 through Gamingrigs, will be send all together with S3 to Europe


----------



## rioja

You won't believe, I have ordered few spare parts which were stated as 3-5 business days as processing, but it were shipped on second day already!
Quote:


> This order is marked as Shipped


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang. I don't think they carry just the single STH10 bottom filters. All I see is the whole Kit. Looks like I'll have to order from them and pay the $17 in shipping.


I just ordered a single 120mm filter non-specific to anything for the PSU...

You don't have to order just for CaseLabs, you can order whatever they have as long as it's for aluminum, check the dimensions before you do so.

My flex-bay 120.3 was for CaseLabs so was the 120.4..

You don't have to buy a whole set either, you can buy single filters meant for CaseLabs also...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I just ordered a single 120mm filter non-specific to anything for the PSU...
> 
> You don't have to order just for CaseLabs, you can order whatever they have as long as it's for aluminum, check the dimensions before you do so.
> 
> My flex-bay 120.3 was for CaseLabs so was the 120.4..
> 
> You don't have to buy a whole set either, you can buy single filters meant for CaseLabs also...


I was going to order the 120.2 for my front flexbay because that's where my RX240 is going. Now I'll need something for the two bottom compartments where my 560 and 360+PSU will go.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang. I don't think they carry just the single STH10 bottom filters. All I see is the whole Kit. Looks like I'll have to order from them and pay the $17 in shipping.


They are based in South Africa if you aren't aware. It'll be DHL shipping I expect.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can anyone who has s SMA8 and Demciflex fan filters, please link me to ones for the bottom compartment for the 560 radiator?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They are based in South Africa if you aren't aware. It'll be DHL shipping I expect.


I didn't know it was SA, but I knew it wasn't in the U.S.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Anyone know if:

a.)the Aquaero 6 XT fits in the standard 5.25" short mount or the nonconforming one? What about the poweradjust bezel?
b.)I will be able to fit the Aquaero 6 and power adjust in short mounts in the top 2 slots on my STH10 if I have two 480 radiators in the top compartment?

Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Go with the standard mount. Even if it won't fit out of the box (Aquacomputer say it's fixed now) , just let @Shoggy know and he will take care of you. He sent me two sets of mounting brackets via DHL and they arrived in 2 business days here in Texas, USA.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Did you use any kind of straightener for the 1/2 soft copper or just by hand. I'm sure you know this allready but just in case for hard copper you can heat it up with a tourch co than bend it. I do it at work everyday to use less joints for less chance of refrigerant leaks


Straightened by hand. Then bent in my ridgid bender. Yeah I certainly could have but I don't really have a place to use a torch and I'm probably lazy. Haha. To be honest I should have gone metric so I would end up with 1mm walls and half hard stuff.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Go with the standard mount. Even if it won't fit out of the box (Aquacomputer say it's fixed now) , just let @Shoggy know and he will take care of you. He sent me two sets of mounting brackets via DHL and they arrived in 2 business days here in Texas, USA.


And look at how long ago he said the faces falling off issue was fixed . . . .









I would have offered just the opposite suggestion . . . .

Go with the non-conforming bracket and avoid any chance of complications . . . .



I've put my share of Aquaeros in CL cases, and cursed like a drunken sailor every second of the task . . at least the non conforming mounts made it a little less painful.

Besides being too wide . . . If you go to stack them, the faces are too high as well, and I had to take almost half a mm off the top and bottom edges.

Darlene


----------



## emsj86

does anyone know if you can take an sm8 that is reversed atx and have it put back to not reversed atx style by just moving around the panels (without modding the case)?


----------



## SteezyTN

I simply cannot wait for my SMA8 to arrive. I have almost all my parts to start building.

I just received this day:


And I received these last week:


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> does anyone know if you can take an sm8 that is reversed atx and have it put back to not reversed atx style by just moving around the panels (without modding the case)?


Yes, the SM8 is ambidextrous.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> does anyone know if you can take an sm8 that is reversed atx and have it put back to not reversed atx style by just moving around the panels (without modding the case)?


Yes it is, without any mods or extra parts...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/content/Merlin%20Assembly%20Manual%20_%20Flat-Packed%20cases.pdf

This shows how to assemble the SM8, in both Standard and Reverse orientation.

I've reversed and and changed back to standard a couple times now...

Standard



Reverse


----------



## emsj86

Thanks guys that is very good news


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And look at how long ago he said the faces falling off issue was fixed . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have offered just the opposite suggestion . . . .
> 
> Go with the non-conforming bracket and avoid any chance of complications . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've put my share of Aquaeros in CL cases, and cursed like a drunken sailor every second of the task . . at least the non conforming mounts made it a little less painful.
> 
> Besides being too wide . . . If you go to stack them, the faces are too high as well, and I had to take almost half a mm off the top and bottom edges.
> 
> Darlene


Heh yeah you have had more than your share of issues that should not have been the case at all. Did they get back to you with revised mounts at all or did you get them working yourself?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I didnt know they made an ESD safe model and not quite sure why you would need an esd blower, its just blowing air on the front of a filter/rad/fans. Please explain?
> 
> @ wermad, I gave you REP+ for the ebay link, good stuff but I have a question, What size sleeving do people normally use for sleeving led wires (pair of 24 or 26awg wires). Is it 1/8" cause Im sure a smaller size would slide over the
> 2pin arduino connector Im just not sure which size is the next smallest?


I've used the Bitspower 1/16" sleeve for led wires that have 1/8 watt resistors, so it should slide over a pair of 26 gauge wires easy. This is what I ordered at PPC's:
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/16" - Gray (BP-CSD116D-GY)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And look at how long ago he said the faces falling off issue was fixed . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have offered just the opposite suggestion . . . .
> 
> Go with the non-conforming bracket and avoid any chance of complications . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've put my share of Aquaeros in CL cases, and cursed like a drunken sailor every second of the task . . at least the non conforming mounts made it a little less painful.
> 
> Besides being too wide . . . If you go to stack them, the faces are too high as well, and I had to take almost half a mm off the top and bottom edges.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh yeah you have had more than your share of issues that should not have been the case at all. Did they get back to you with revised mounts at all or did you get them working yourself?
Click to expand...

I got the non conforming when I ordered the gunmetal case, and enough extras to retrofit the white one.

I had already solved the problem, but wanted the non conforming all around for consistency between the builds.

The fact that the front panels are too wide when you stack them, was just as big an issue, but having a bench belt sander produced a workable solution.

For all the grief of installing multiple Aquaeros, I still won't use anything else. . . . .

I just accept at this point, that I'll have to sand the front plastic so it's not too long, use a dab of silicon adhesive with a toothpick to reinstall it, generally spend a couple hours apiece . . sanding and tweaking, to put them in and have no worries down the road.

Will be using a 6XT and a slaved 5LT in my Core X9 Snow Edition build, . . . . so it'll be interesting to see how they play out there.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

I had issues with the A6XT in several cases, thankfully the non conforming kit was developed by Kevin and thus, made the A6 easy to mount in my S3. It just wouldn't fit properly in any case from any mfg. I never got anything sent to me by Shoggy.

It was a pretty bad oversight by AC, but at least they fixed it and are helping customers out. I really have a lot of respect for their company. They make very robust and high end products. Now if only they'll re-release their old style reservoirs with better spaced and sized ports for fittings, I would be in heaven. Finest reservoirs ever made, IMO.


----------



## mandrix

Hmm. I don't have any AQ6, but I have 2xAQ5 Pro's and an FC8 mounted in a Case Labs short SD 3U mount. Not easy to get things lined up but I never had to mod anything so far to mount the Aquaero's.
Is it just the AQ6's that people have problems mounting?


----------



## longroadtrip

mPowered is finally back on the build table!


----------



## emsj86

guess who is a member now. Found this on the side of the road


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> guess who is a member now. Found this on the side of the road


Not bad for Road Kill!

What you going to do with it?


----------



## emsj86

Probably slap some beat up rads in it lol Jk but I'm excited. Anyone know if a 240 and a 120 fan/ rad mount will work for a 360 rad so I don't have to buy the 360 rad mount


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Probably slap some beat up rads in it lol Jk but I'm excited. Anyone know if a 240 and a 120 fan/ rad mount will work for a 360 rad so I don't have to buy the 360 rad mount


Did you buy this? Or really find this on the Road?

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Did you buy this? Or really find this on the Road?
> 
> TCO


I just drove alittle over an hour to Delaware to meet a fellow ocn member to buy this , some fittings and a ut60 480mm rad off him. Very good guy. What's your thoughts on me painting the outside of the case black or should I keep it white. I trying black will work as my rads will be painted but will be painted matte black. Very excited. Build will be alittle slow at first as I need some fans, someone to sleeve my cable that's not paracord (suggestions?), and few other things. Couldn't be happier with the case outside wanting gun metal and not being brand new but the price was right.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> guess who is a member now. Found this on the side of the road


Congrats!
SM8?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Now if only they'll re-release their old style reservoirs with better spaced and sized ports for fittings, I would be in heaven. Finest reservoirs ever made, IMO.


I have an original Aquatube in anodized alu, and bloody hell is it a beautiful piece of machining!








I've always really wanted one in copper, but when they were available I just didn't have the cash to get one. Ah well, such is life.

In general I can't complain about my personal experience with AC over the years. Got into water cooling with their stuff back in 2001 (still have my first original Cuplex which was partially melted by my Athlon Thunderbird-C 1.4GHz, long story...







) or so and so far no hickups with the stuff I got.


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, I had their Aquatube in nickel coated brass... Thing was so heavy, fairly certain lobbing it at someone would have caved their head in.


----------



## Xclsyr

Big & Little!



Hard to believe, but the X2M is not that much shorter than the S5 - and would be taller if not for the casters!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Big & Little!
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe, but the X2M is not that much shorter than the S5 - and would be taller if not for the casters!


Yeah mine is tall with the feet and 36mm top


----------



## Chiobe

PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid PETG Tubing - 36in - Clear (12 Pack)
How many of those packs would I need for this loop in the TH10A?


----------



## X-Nine

It's two for every part you're putting in, then you have to think about stop fittings, a drain line, temp probes if you're going to use them.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid PETG Tubing - 36in - Clear (12 Pack)
> How many of those packs would I need for this loop in the TH10A?


Order ~24-30' (that's feet, 36" = 3'). Its a lot more then one would normally do w/ plastic traditional tube, but since this is your first go, you'll make some mistakes. I easily ran through 24' and was not happy w/ the results. If you don't plan to bend the tube and use a bunch fittings (my route tbh), then get ~9-12' ensuring you have a bit left for changes or backup.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Order ~24-30' (that's feet, 36" = 3'). Its a lot more then one would normally do w/ plastic traditional tube, but since this is your first go, you'll make some mistakes. I easily ran through 24' and was not happy w/ the results. If you don't plan to bend the tube and use a bunch fittings (my route tbh), then get ~9-12' ensuring you have a bit left for changes or backup.


If one 36in tubing is 3 feet, then that 12 pack is 36 feet. So if you are right, so can I get away with just 1, assuming I dont screw up big time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's two for every part you're putting in, then you have to think about stop fittings, a drain line, temp probes if you're going to use them.


I have already everything planned out, I just need to know the lenght of tubing needed.


----------



## X-Nine

You'll never get a good estimate until you actually measure your runs. Every build is different and depending on the runs could be more or less.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> If one 36in tubing is 3 feet, then that 12 pack is 36 feet. So if you are right, so can I get away with just 1, assuming I dont screw up big time.


Sounds like a plan mate









Btw, x9 still in use or will that go? I've yet to find a new owner for mine but its typical when you sell a case locally. It just takes time.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sounds like a plan mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, x9 still in use or will that go? I've yet to find a new owner for mine but its typical when you sell a case locally. It just takes time.


Its $29.95 for 1, so might as well grab 2 more, since I will need to redo my loop as I add GPUs (cant afford to buy all 3 at the same time). Plus that gives me a hugh buffer for screw ups.

Yeah, the X9 is still being used, as they havent shipped the TH10A yet. Dont know what will happen to it after that.


----------



## wermad

You going w/ bends or adapters? Personally, I would go w/ fittings.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You going w/ bends or adapters? Personally, I would go w/ fittings.


Bends, as I like that look more.


----------



## fast_fate

Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also









Any one got an easy solution to fix/attach the S3 chassis to the S3 pedestal from the chassis side








Mine is set-up to screw together from underneath - pedestal up into the chassis frame, which is just crazy









S3 Pedestal
Dual D5s and with EK Dual Pump Top.
AquaComputer Reservoir
Dual 280mm XSPC Rads with NoiseBlockers in Push
Drain for each side - tap on rotary fittings

Wiring to complete and the inlete/outlet tubes + fill port hose


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one got an easy solution to fix/attach the S3 chassis to the S3 pedestal from the chassis side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set-up to screw together from underneath - pedestal up into the chassis frame, which is just crazy


I think its designed so that you screw it together first, then putt in hardware.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I think its designed so that you screw it together first, then putt in hardware.


Maybe, maybe not, fitting hoses and such isn't so easy in such a cramped space like the S3 ped when fully assembled, which is why best to pre-assemble the ped's componenets and then attach the chassis to it.
I have two other CL chassis with pedestals and both of those screw together from the top down.
So this one is the odd one out for me.
I will sort it out so that is how it attaches, but wondering if others had the same issue and how they went about sorting it out.

I have a few ideas, but none I'm really too excited about


----------



## WeirdHarold

Okay everyone I've got a water cooling question but since it's for my S8 Thought I'd ask here first. What is the most commonly used or best Acrylic Tube size? I know this sounds like a newb question and it is since this is the first time I'm considering using Rigid tubing.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not, fitting hoses and such isn't so easy in such a cramped space like the S3 ped when fully assembled, which is why best to pre-assemble the ped's componenets and then attach the chassis to it.
> I have two other CL chassis with pedestals and both of those screw together from the top down.
> So this one is the odd one out for me.
> I will sort it out so that is how it attaches, but wondering if others had the same issue and how they went about sorting it out.
> 
> I have a few ideas, but none I'm really too excited about


My SM8 pedestals are attached to the case/each other from the bottom up.
With 480mm radiators in push/pull taking up so much room, I use soft tubing for interconnecting between pedestals...this way I can loosen the fittings between radiators in one pedestal then remove the 4 screws holding the radiator mount(s) to access the inside. A little slack in the tubing lets me pull the radiator(s) out far enough to reach fittings. (hope that makes sense, it's early)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Okay everyone I've got a water cooling question but since it's for my S8 Thought I'd ask here first. What is the most commonly used or best Acrylic Tube size? I know this sounds like a newb question and it is since this is the first time I'm considering using Rigid tubing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice


Didn't see this earlier....what you have to think about is the inside diameter of many water cool fittings is as small as 9mm. So depending on the fittings used, the tubing size can come down to personal preference.
For example, many brass fittings no matter what color plating they have, often have a smaller ID than rigid tubing.


----------



## fast_fate

12mm OD tube is likely to be the most widely used.
12mm OD is the Bitspower and EK size, so probably has the largest amount of users.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Didn't see this earlier....what you have to think about is the inside diameter of many water cool fittings is as small as 9mm. So depending on the fittings used, the tubing size can come down to personal preference.
> For example, many brass fittings no matter what color plating they have, often have a smaller ID than rigid tubing.


Thanks, never thought of this but now that you point it out it makes total sense!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 12mm OD tube is likely to be the most widely used.
> 12mm OD is the Bitspower and EK size, so probably has the largest amount of users.


Thanks, and since Bitspower fittings are one of my choices for fittings this is also good to know!


----------



## mandrix

Yep, I use 10/12mm rigid tubing, and I'm currently using both Bitspower and EK fittings. The Bitspower are a little easier to use, to me anyway, but the EK fittings grip really tight.


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not, fitting hoses and such isn't so easy in such a cramped space like the S3 ped when fully assembled, which is why best to pre-assemble the ped's componenets and then attach the chassis to it.
> I have two other CL chassis with pedestals and both of those screw together from the top down.
> So this one is the odd one out for me.
> I will sort it out so that is how it attaches, but wondering if others had the same issue and how they went about sorting it out.
> 
> I have a few ideas, but none I'm really too excited about


i did this for the S5





then screwed the top down by the 4 mounting points made disconnecting easy


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuttgartRob*
> 
> i did this for the S5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then screwed the top down by the 4 mounting points made disconnecting easy


I see,
Unfortunately my S3 bottom panel only has one hole (which is threaded) in each corner...not all 4 threaded holes for castor mounting like your S5.
This I can only assume is for screwing the rubber case feet up into.
So adding a ped creates the situation I am working through,
which without some mods only leaves the option of screwing upwards from the ped ( I think)


----------



## Mopar63

Air cooled thought?

Okay so this might seem silly but I am curious to hear other thoughts. I am looking at the S3 and the pedestal as well as the front fan placements. if you put solid front and back on the pedestal and then 4x 140mm fans, two each side as intake, what kind of positive air flow upward into the S3 could you achieve?

I mean it is an academic exercise but could you get enough positive air flow that just letting it come up through the bottom naturally would be enough our would you put a 140 in the bottom of the S3 to help pull it through?

If we did this I would think you would need to use a solid top and only a single front intake at the top most position to redirect the air toward the back of the case and around. The fans should be able to run at really low speeds since their position would create a virtual jet stream through the main air pressure exit.

Was just looking and this and thinking, hmmm....


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I see,
> Unfortunately my S3 bottom panel only has one hole (which is threaded) in each corner...not all 4 threaded holes for castor mounting like your S5.
> This I can only assume is for screwing the rubber case feet up into.
> So adding a ped creates the situation I am working through,
> which without some mods only leaves the option of screwing upwards from the ped ( I think)


I only screwed it down with the one threaded hole that is in each corner of the ped. The threaded holes for the casters were left alone.


----------



## Anateus

Are those holes on the rear of S3 compatible with EK passthroughs? Would there be enough space with 280mm rad on top to move tubing there?


----------



## emsj86

By any chance anyone know the color for the black for the case. Looking to paint my outside of case black. And that even though my rads our black allready I want to paint them the matte black shade as well


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one got an easy solution to fix/attach the S3 chassis to the S3 pedestal from the chassis side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set-up to screw together from underneath - pedestal up into the chassis frame, which is just crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S3 Pedestal
> Dual D5s and with EK Dual Pump Top.
> AquaComputer Reservoir
> Dual 280mm XSPC Rads with NoiseBlockers in Push
> Drain for each side - tap on rotary fittings
> 
> Wiring to complete and the inlete/outlet tubes + fill port hose
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well this certainly isn't the easiest solution but... You don't need screws! AND you might have the parts already in your baggie of extra parts from Case LabsYour bottom section looks heavy although mine holds tight with the following (S5 Pedestal, 360mm rad, 3x Fan, some tubing) (I use 3 contact points of what's pictured below)


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one got an easy solution to fix/attach the S3 chassis to the S3 pedestal from the chassis side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set-up to screw together from underneath - pedestal up into the chassis frame, which is just crazy


Ummm... methinks it can be screwed together either way. The centre (unthreaded) hole in the chassis' base lines up with the inner (threaded) hole of the three on the top plate of the pedestal. That's how I mounted the S5-D together - I just reused the screws from the case feet, but if they stick down too far & interfere then I'm sure you could get shorter ones. Just FYI you'll likely need a stubby screwdriver!

Quick potato pic:



_Edit:_

Sorry - just realized while the S3 ped has same hole layout as the S5 ped, I guess the chassis holes are not the same. Could you maybe drill the cooresponding holes to where the threaded mounts in the ped top are and go from there?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Ummm... methinks it can be screwed together either way. The centre (unthreaded) hole in the chassis' base lines up with the inner (threaded) hole of the three on the top plate of the pedestal. That's how I mounted the S5-D together - I just reused the screws from the case feet, but if they stick down too far & interfere then I'm sure you could get shorter ones. Just FYI you'll likely need a stubby screwdriver!
> 
> Quick potato pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit:_
> 
> Sorry - just realized while the S3 ped has same hole layout as the S5 ped, I guess the chassis holes are not the same. Could you maybe drill the cooresponding holes to where the threaded mounts in the ped top are and go from there?


Yeah - now you're seeing the issue








One of the threaded holes on the ped (1 each corner) is situated under the PSU in the chassis.
I probably didn't help by not having a pic of the chassis holes to compare with the ped's holes, but I guess I was reaching out to other S3/Ped owners.

I have a little while to think it through before I have to make a decision...
but looks like new holes and cut new threads on that side, minor clearance issue at the front of the main chamber side also.
The hard drive side is not a big issue to drill new holes to line up with the peds threads as you mention.

Cheers fella's - input appreciated


----------



## Amlalsulami

Hello guys,

Today I received EK Fillport and crystal tube 12mm

So my question is, when i drill hole and i put the fitting EK fill port so then just push the crystal tube into the fill port ? Or need something els


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Today I received EK Fillport and crystal tube 12mm
> 
> So my question is, when i drill hole and i put the fitting EK fill port so then just push the crystal tube into the fill port ? Or need something els


Ek Fillport?

TCO


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yeah - now you're seeing the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the threaded holes on the ped (1 each corner) is situated under the PSU in the chassis.
> I probably didn't help by not having a pic of the chassis holes to compare with the ped's holes, but I guess I was reaching out to other S3/Ped owners.
> 
> I have a little while to think it through before I have to make a decision...
> but looks like new holes and cut new threads on that side, minor clearance issue at the front of the main chamber side also.
> The hard drive side is not a big issue to drill new holes to line up with the peds threads as you mention.
> 
> Cheers fella's - input appreciated


Yeah, looked at your pics of the ped and just assumed - you know where that gets me!









One of these days I'm going to have to take another look at the S5 ped baseplate - I'm kinda wondering how it would look swapped into the top chassis on my S5-D (without the center plate). Idea being able to see right down through...


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ek Fillport?
> 
> TCO


Sorry i mean pass through

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-af-pass-through-g1-4-nickel


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Sorry i mean pass through
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-af-pass-through-g1-4-nickel


you will need a g 1/4 fitting to screw into the Passthrough.



Sorry this isn't ek Products but great example.

LIke this.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Sorry i mean pass through
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-af-pass-through-g1-4-nickel


What the heck! I thought only Bitspower and Primochill made pass throughs. I went and paid $2 more each for the Bitspower ones. Now I'm mad lol.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> you will need a g 1/4 fitting to screw into the Passthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this isn't ek Products but great example.
> 
> LIke this.
> 
> TCO


Can you please give me the link of this


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What the heck! I thought only Bitspower and Primochill made pass throughs. I went and paid $2 more each for the Bitspower ones. Now I'm mad lol.


Lool ;p


----------



## Mopar63

Hey guys, anyone know which of the two MNPCTech grooved feet work best with the S3 Mercury, the 1" or the 1 3/4" diameter?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Can you please give me the link of this


The Link of what?

Click Here

TCO


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone know which of the two MNPCTech grooved feet work best with the S3 Mercury, the 1" or the 1 3/4" diameter?


The small ones are way too small for the s5 I replaced em with the big ones.

I'm really torn on this question, I feel like the big ones would be the best but the little ones would be cool..

My vote goes to,

The,
Little ones.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Link of what?
> 
> Click Here
> 
> TCO


I mean the one of top bitspower pass through


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> I mean the one of top bitspower pass through


you need the fittings that fit the tube you're using.
His might be the same by chance but.

They are hardline g1/4


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> I mean the one of top bitspower pass through


My bad gangsta. I thought I was in the EK club.

They are Bitspower 12mm C47s in Deluxe white.

TCO

Not compression fittings.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> you need the fittings that fit the tube you're using.
> His might be the same by chance but.
> 
> They are hardline g1/4 compressions


I have C48 dose it work with pass through to fit the tube?


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> My bad gangsta. I thought I was in the EK club.
> 
> They are Bitspower 12mm C47s in Deluxe white.
> 
> TCO


I have C48 dose it work with pass through to fit the tube?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> I have C48 dose it work with pass through to fit the tube?


C47s and C48s are made in 12mm and 16mm I believe. Depends on what tube you purchased.

The c48s has one O ring I think? And the C47s have two inside of the fitting.



TCO


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> C47s and C48s are made in 12mm and 16mm I believe. Depends on what tube you purchased.
> 
> The c48s has one O ring I think? And the C47s have two inside of the fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I have 12mm acrylic tube.

This is C48



Dose work with pass through? Or should order C47


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> I have 12mm acrylic tube.
> 
> This is C48
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dose work with pass through? Or should order C47


THey will work with Passthrough









TCO


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> THey will work with Passthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Great!!
So put the pass through in hole that i drill and then scrw the C48 top of the pass through and then push the tube into C48? Right


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Great!!
> So put the pass through in hole that i drill and then scrw the C48 top of the pass through and then push the tube into C48? Right


Correct.









TCO


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Thank you very much.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Thank you very much.


Never a problem.









TCO


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are those holes on the rear of S3 compatible with EK passthroughs? Would there be enough space with 280mm rad on top to move tubing there?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*


If those caps that fill the holes you are referring to are the same size as the ones in the SMA8

No they will not fit the Passthroughs. They are too big.

TCO


----------



## Anateus

What size are they? Has anyone ever led any tubes through them?
Thanks.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What size are they? Has anyone ever led any tubes through them?
> Thanks.


They're for fittings. Not tubing


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What size are they? Has anyone ever led any tubes through them?
> Thanks.


the holes in the back of the case?

they are 1 3/8" outer diameter (the hole in the case) and 3/4" inner diameter (the oem grommets that the cases come with)

but you can buy almost any size in between from mcmaster.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone know which of the two MNPCTech grooved feet work best with the S3 Mercury, the 1" or the 1 3/4" diameter?


The MITX versions work best. Have them on my S3 as a matter of fact.


----------



## alltheGHz

What are some ways to raise my S5 above my desk without using wheels or a pedestal?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What are some ways to raise my S5 above my desk without using wheels or a pedestal?


ummmm...... bookshelf? Table?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What are some ways to raise my S5 above my desk without using wheels or a pedestal?












But on a more serious note, what do you mean? Other than the obvious response xnine gave?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What size are they? Has anyone ever led any tubes through them?
> Thanks.


You could get these...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mounts-tubing-management-pricing-varies/

I haven't been up to date on this, so may be not what you're talking about...


----------



## alltheGHz

I mean a way to raise the case bottom off the top of my desk, but only by a few inches. I don't like the look of the bottom of my case on the top of the surface it is on, so I wanna prop it up.


----------



## shadyet

Hi all, Is this an SMH10 or SMA8?
http://imgur.com/a/LwEv3

looking to purchase it 2nd hand, what is a fair price for it you think?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I mean a way to raise the case bottom off the top of my desk, but only by a few inches. I don't like the look of the bottom of my case on the top of the surface it is on, so I wanna prop it up.


MNPCTech case feet. Only way to go.


----------



## wermad

Coolcasters.com if you want some fancy wheels:


----------



## longroadtrip

These are the feet I used on monsterITX

I thought they turned out well.



By the way, mPowered is starting to come together.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Hi all, Is this an SMH10 or SMA8?
> http://imgur.com/a/LwEv3
> 
> looking to purchase it 2nd hand, what is a fair price for it you think?


That's a SMA8. I paid for mine $350 US shipped.

Around that ballpark if you get any extras (like the ones in the link).

Edit: SMH10. Counted the PCI slots.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> That's a SMA8. I paid for mine $350 US shipped.
> 
> Around that ballpark if you get any extras (like the ones in the link).
> 
> Edit: SMH10. Counted the PCI slots.


$350 shipped? It's MSRP is $519.99


----------



## shadyet

Thanks, the seller wanted $400 USD shipped for it, I'm in Mississauga as well.

Not really a good deal, will be getting an SM8 or an SMA8 straight from caselabs tomorrow though


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> $350 shipped? It's MSRP is $519.99


Yup. + Extras. It was a fellow OCN and Canuck that gave me a deal







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Thanks, the seller wanted $400 USD shipped for it, I'm in Mississauga as well.
> 
> Not really a good deal, will be getting an SM8 or an SMA8 straight from caselabs tomorrow though


Nice! Too bad you're buying one now. My SMA8 is a temp case till Caselab offers the color option again. Then ill be moving into a STH10









But, for the extras you get with the pic - $400 US shipped is fair.

-The ext top is $120
-120.3 FB is $39.99
-480 side mount $29.99
-Casters $19.99

That's $200 US worth of extras + the case. Something to consider.


----------



## shadyet

Still in a dilemma on what to get, I'm also considering an STH10 as well, seems like a really good option as I can run 2 560 rads and have no air flow in the main chamber which would be sweet. Then again I love the form factor of the SM8 same with the SMA8. Can anyone give suggestions? I'll be running a 5930k, RVE, SLI 980s


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Yup. + Extras. It was a fellow OCN and Canuck that gave me a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice! Too bad you're buying one now. My SMA8 is a temp case till Caselab offers the color option again. Then ill be moving into a STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, for the extras you get with the pic - $400 US shipped is fair.
> 
> -The ext top is $120
> -120.3 FB is $39.99
> -480 side mount $29.99
> -Casters $19.99
> 
> That's $200 US worth of extras + the case. Something to consider.


So used... Not new...


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Still in a dilemma on what to get, I'm also considering an STH10 as well, seems like a really good option as I can run 2 560 rads and have no air flow in the main chamber which would be sweet. Then again I love the form factor of the SM8 same with the SMA8. Can anyone give suggestions? I'll be running a 5930k, RVE, SLI 980s


I think STH10 looks less attractive, but obviously it is larger and since it has more cooling capacity. This is real compromise, to choose aesthetics instead of technically perfect case.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also


I always wanted to know, how effective such scheme when both sides are intake. And there is no even exhaust fan. Doesn't air pressure inside the chamber interfere to fans?



I know there are lot of discussions about this, but more opinions would be great.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Posted this in the WC Club - so thought to share here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to know, how effective such scheme when both sides are intake. And there is no even exhaust fan. Doesn't air pressure inside the chamber interfere to fans?
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are lot of discussions about this, but more opinions would be great.
Click to expand...

As long as your exhaust fan is running at a higher speed than the intakes there won't be an issue.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As long as your exhaust fan is running at a higher speed than the intakes there won't be an issue.


But there are no exhaust fans in example with pedestal, as I understood all 4 fans there are intake.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> But there are no exhaust fans in example with pedestal, as I understood all 4 fans there are intake.


excess air not vented out the front, goes up into the main chamber for extraction / venting -
Maybe not an ideal situation in in a perfect world, but that is not what we live in


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I think STH10 looks less attractive, but obviously it is larger and since it has more cooling capacity. This is real compromise, to choose aesthetics instead of technically perfect case.


Yeah, I hear ya. For me, the STH10's proportions are just a bit off, too much height for my tastes. I mean, it's a phenomenal
case obviously, and I won't begrudge any of its users their joy, but just from a purely aesthetical point of view I find the SMH10/SMA8
much more pleasing with regards to its proportions.

Then again, I am more of a "less height, more depth" kinda guy. I actually really love the proportions of those server cases
for multi-socket motherboards which can be converted between a 4u rackmount case and a tower case. I think my perfect
Caselabs case, purely with regards to proportions, would be the SMA8/SMH10's upper chamber all on its own. I would
freaking love that. Hell, I've been tempted to buy one and chop off the lower chamber in a modding project (can't do it on the
SMH10 I own because I need the lower chamber for radiator space







), but for the time being I need to spend my money
elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I always wanted to know, how effective such scheme when both sides are intake. And there is no even exhaust fan. Doesn't air pressure inside the chamber interfere to fans?
> 
> - snip -
> 
> I know there are lot of discussions about this, but more opinions would be great.


I have the lower chamber on my SMH10 set up with intakes on the sides through the radiators, just like you. I don't
have any exhaust fans though. Instead I bought the perforated bottom panel as well as two perforated PSU covers.
The flexbay cover is perforated too. Floor between upper chamber and lower chamber is solid. So I'm relying on the
air being pushed out through the front, back and floor. The case is on feet, so air shouldn't have any issues exhausting.
Plus, I intend to run the fans at very low rpm (500 max) once everything is up and running, so there won't be that much
air to be pushed out anyway. So far I have however not yet been able to test this setup fully because I'm not done yet
with the build. But I'm honestly not too worried. I have so much radiator space that any inefficiencies in its setup should
be overcome by sheer brute surface area (will be two 560 and a 480 in the end). Otherwise I suppose I'll notice soon
enough.









EDIT: The point of my rambling being: I recommend trying it out and seeing how the chips fall. Unless you have a ton
of air being pushed through (i.e. fans at high speeds) I would estimate it should be fine. And if not, same as me, you'll
notice soon enough. And if you're really curious, you can always experiment with other setups. For example the air
from one side going straight through both radiators, out the other side. Downside: The second radiator gets fed with
the warm air from the first one. Upside: No issues with air pressure acting against the fans.
But as said, I recommend trying it out. If you get good temps in your loop, I'd say any inefficencies don't really matter.
Or rather: As long as temps are acceptable, I would place aesthetics over efficiency. Just my personal opinion on
the matter, obviously, not the holy gospel.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Hi all, Is this an SMH10 or SMA8?
> http://imgur.com/a/LwEv3
> 
> looking to purchase it 2nd hand, what is a fair price for it you think?


SMA8. Fair Price Used? 500?

TCO


----------



## shadyet

It's actually an SMH10, I was offered $400 shipped for it (if someone else can confirm, the seller doesn't know)


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> It's actually an SMH10, I was offered $400 shipped for it (if someone else can confirm, the seller doesn't know)


Yeah, as somebody else has mentioned, it's an SMH10, number of PCI slots points to that.

As for price: What sort of accessories does it come with? I see an additional midplate in those pics, some flexbay stuff,
casters, flexbay rad mount, bottom chamber rad mount, extended roof.

Current prices from the shop are (rounded):
60 USD for 120 mm extended roof on the SMA8
radiator mount for bottom chamber: 30 USD per piece (MAC-210)
360 flexbay rad mount: 40 USD (Mac-162)
casters 15 or 18 bucks, depending on regular or HD version (not sure which ones these are)
I think it also has an XXL window, which is 30 USD extra, maybe somebody else can confirm on that one
additional midplate as a spare part: 40 USD

Not sure if it comes with all that since you didn't mention it (or maybe I've overlooked it), but this is what I spotted. I might
also have overlooked some stuff. Maybe you can get a list from seller?

Bottom line from me: If it's in good condition and those accessories come with it (plus w/e I've overlooked or is not in the pictures), 400 including shipping sounds pretty sweet to me actually. The case plus that stuff would run you north of 700 from the shop, excluding shipping. Which sounds pretty typical, my SMH10 including accessories was 740 USD, excluding shipping (which was another 150 USD due to where I live).

If the accessories don't come with it, but the case is still in good condition, 400 including shipping is still pretty okay I think. If you were to buy a new SMA8 you'd pay quite a bit more I reckon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> excess air not vented out the front, goes up into the main chamber for extraction / venting -
> Maybe not an ideal situation in in a perfect world, but that is not what we live in


That's how I have mine setup at the moment, I have a 120 in the floor of the main chamber pulling the warm air up then another three 120's in the top of the main chamber to pull more out as well as an exhaust on the front side, then 2 intakes for the other half of the main chamber to cool HDD's and other components in that chamber. Seems to cool very well either way.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So used... Not new...


Yup. I never mentioned it was new, or did i... ?


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm just curious. I know you can mount a pedestal to the bottom of an SMA8, but can you add one to the top?


----------



## shadyet

Yeah, all the accessories in the pictures are included. It's a an okay deal, I don't need half of those accessories though and I can get an SMA8 for $520 new plus $100 or so for some accessories/options that I would use.


----------



## shadyet

Yeah you can, in the pictures I posted earlier (it's an SMH10) but you can add a pedestal up top. The SMA8 also has cut outs up top for tubing routing which only makes sense if you intend to use pedestals I suppose.


----------



## emsj86

Planning a full length false bottom/psu cover for my sm8. Not sure if it has been done before. I pretty much know how and what I will need to do and have the materials. Just need time. Time is the hardest for me to come by anymore. But if anyone has done it before maybe a pic or a link will help give me alittle easier of a time doing this mod


----------



## SteezyTN

So I was just wondering something. When I ordered my SMA8, its $45 extra for a two tone case. I ordered black interior and gunmetal exterior. However, when ordering plan black, it's no extra charge. When ordering all gunmetal, it's $35 extra. Why is it $10 more when your only getting half gunmetal and half black?


----------



## shadyet

why don't you put a 480 rad in the bottom and relocate the psu to the side? I think that would look sweet


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> why don't you put a 480 rad in the bottom and relocate the psu to the side? I think that would look sweet


I thought of that and it's still in the air but I was going for a more simple clean not so clutter look that I think 3 rads would give. As of now 480 roof. 360 with false floor as a pass through to give I that somewhat sma8 look


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I was just wondering something. When I ordered my SMA8, its $45 extra for a two tone case. I ordered black interior and gunmetal exterior. However, when ordering plan black, it's no extra charge. When ordering all gunmetal, it's $35 extra. Why is it $10 more when your only getting half gunmetal and half black?


black powder is cheaper?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> black powder is cheaper?


Well the black is included in the base price.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I was just wondering something. When I ordered my SMA8, its $45 extra for a two tone case. I ordered black interior and gunmetal exterior. However, when ordering plan black, it's no extra charge. When ordering all gunmetal, it's $35 extra. Why is it $10 more when your only getting half gunmetal and half black?


My guess its because they have to take extra time to make sure the right parts are the right colors.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> black powder is cheaper?


It's likely because they have a very high volume in black (most of their commercial stuff is black, plus whatever we order







). That's why colours were suspended: when they do runs of another colour it takes time for the switchover, plus they have to be extra-careful not to have any contamination between the powders. Plus if the parts are mixed (like a two-tone case), it requires even more setup; almost like having to mix 2 different orders togerther, the pieces can't all be done at one time!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The Only difference in a STH10 and SMA8 are the PCIE Slots on the Motherboard tray?










TCO


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Only difference in a STH10 and SMA8 are the PCIE Slots on the Motherboard tray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Ahhh... more like SMA8 and S*M*H10! At least before the SMH10 was discontinued....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Ahhh... more like SMA8 and S*M*H10! At least before the SMH10 was discontinued....










All the Letters are gettting me confused.









TCO


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Letters are gettting me confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I'm just curious. I know you can mount a pedestal to the bottom of an SMA8, but can you add one to the top?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Yeah you can, in the pictures I posted earlier (it's an SMH10) but you can add a pedestal up top. The SMA8 also has cut outs up top for tubing routing which only makes sense if you intend to use pedestals I suppose.


I asked the same thing from caselab (Jim) and his response was - the SMA8 pedestal is only installed in the bottom of the case.

Whether there's a walk around to install it at the top, probably.

But i took that as - "We only designed it to be installed at the bottom".


----------



## SteezyTN

Okay, cool. Thanks for an answer. I wasn't going to get a pedestal now because I don't need it. But I was thinking about adding one so I could add more radiaotors if I want down the road. It just looks kind of weird with two pedestals below the main compartments


----------



## shadyet

Decided to get me an SM8, what's the best rad config for this case? I was thinking 480 top 240 bottom


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I was just wondering something. When I ordered my SMA8, its $45 extra for a two tone case. I ordered black interior and gunmetal exterior. However, when ordering plan black, it's no extra charge. When ordering all gunmetal, it's $35 extra. Why is it $10 more when your only getting half gunmetal and half black?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> My guess its because they have to take extra time to make sure the right parts are the right colors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> It's likely because they have a very high volume in black (most of their commercial stuff is black, plus whatever we order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's why colours were suspended: when they do runs of another colour it takes time for the switchover, plus they have to be extra-careful not to have any contamination between the powders. Plus if the parts are mixed (like a two-tone case), it requires even more setup; almost like having to mix 2 different orders togerther, the pieces can't all be done at one time!


Yeah, I remember somebody from Caselabs mentioning that doing white powder coat is a huge hassle because they
have to be super careful to avoid cross-contamination. I would not be surprised if this went for all other brighter tones
as well, hence additional cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Only difference in a STH10 and SMA8 are the PCIE Slots on the Motherboard tray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


That and the SMH10's motherboard tray is obviously taller, so you get less space between the Mobo tray and the case
roof. When you have a reverse ATX case, this doesn't matter much if you install a motherboard which doesn't use
all slots, but in a regular ATX layout case, there might not be much room between the motherboard's upper edge (i.e.
VRM heatsinks etc.) and the case roof.

I have a reverse ATX SMH10 and am putting a 45 mm rad into the roof (no extended top). Together with 25 mm fans I
lose the last PCIe slot on my SR-2 (so, two slots from the POV of the motherboard tray, since the last one goes one
below the motherboard for dual-slot GPUs). At least that's the plan so far.


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Planning a full length false bottom/psu cover for my sm8. Not sure if it has been done before. I pretty much know how and what I will need to do and have the materials. Just need time. Time is the hardest for me to come by anymore. But if anyone has done it before maybe a pic or a link will help give me alittle easier of a time doing this mod


found this, uses a 240 but you should acheieve the same look

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=10357


----------



## emsj86

Thanks that looks very clean. I really like the look of that build a lot.


----------



## wermad

*Magnum TX Double Wide*:

TX10-D/S



*Magnum Single Wide:*

STH10



SMH10 (like SMA8 but w/ 10 pci vs 8) *retired*



SM8A



*Magnum Double Wide:*

M8 *retired*



M8A (revised version of M8)



M10 *retired*



MH10 (stretched version of M10 for hptx) *retired*










linky

T10 (taller version of M10) *retired*



linky

TH10 (mh10 + t10 = TH10) *retired*



linky

TH10A (revised version of TH10)



*Merlin:*

SM8



SM5 (matx) *retired*



linky

ST10 *retired*



*Mercury:*

S3 (itx)



Mercury:

S5 (matx)



S8



S8S (smaller version of S8)



*Nova:*

X2M


----------



## fast_fate

Feels like we're missing a couple to complete the range








Which might have the codes of MX8A-D/S and THX10A-D/S
Double Flex-Bay versions of the M8A and TH10A models








*
Edit:* Pretty sure I'ld buy a MX8A-D/S


----------



## shadyet

so what's the best dust filtration system for these cases? looking for one for my sm8, perferably one that can be hidden between the panels and fans


----------



## SteezyTN

Oh man, I still need filters for my SMA8. With adding pumps, radiators, fittings, I can't spend anymore now. Looks like I'll be using panty hoes or something to prevent dust lol.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh man, I still need filters for my SMA8. With adding pumps, radiators, fittings, I can't spend anymore now. Looks like I'll be using panty hoes or something to prevent dust lol.


I never thought of that!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Planning a full length false bottom/psu cover for my sm8. Not sure if it has been done before. I pretty much know how and what I will need to do and have the materials. Just need time. Time is the hardest for me to come by anymore. But if anyone has done it before maybe a pic or a link will help give me alittle easier of a time doing this mod


Not a Case Labs but here is a "two step" full length cover I did for my Switch 810 a few years ago, I used thin aluminum angle for a framework and all acrylic for the sides/top, with a vented section for the 240 radiator.
There's no limit to whatever design you want to use, and it could be metal/acrylic or whatever suits you.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> so what's the best dust filtration system for these cases? looking for one for my sm8, perferably one that can be hidden between the panels and fans


Demciflex seem to be pretty popular. You have an adhesive-backed magnetic frame which you mount to the alu,
then the filters are attached to that magnetic frame. I don't use them, but many people seem to be quite satisfied
with that solution.

http://www.demcifilter.com/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I was just wondering something. When I ordered my SMA8, its $45 extra for a two tone case. I ordered black interior and gunmetal exterior. However, when ordering plan black, it's no extra charge. When ordering all gunmetal, it's $35 extra. Why is it $10 more when your only getting half gunmetal and half black?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> My guess its because they have to take extra time to make sure the right parts are the right colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> It's likely because they have a very high volume in black (most of their commercial stuff is black, plus whatever we order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's why colours were suspended: when they do runs of another colour it takes time for the switchover, plus they have to be extra-careful not to have any contamination between the powders. Plus if the parts are mixed (like a two-tone case), it requires even more setup; almost like having to mix 2 different orders togerther, the pieces can't all be done at one time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember somebody from Caselabs mentioning that doing white powder coat is a huge hassle because they
> have to be super careful to avoid cross-contamination. I would not be surprised if this went for all other brighter tones
> as well, hence additional cost.
Click to expand...

Mostly this. Every chassis is built to order, that includes powder coating it. In order to use any other color, the room has to be completely torn down and cleaned, including the equipment, otherwise you'd get contamination and thus, a bad paint job that looks like salt and pepper as opposed to a solid color. This takes a lot of time and halts production during the tear down. To get back to black, it has to be done all over again.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Mostly this. Every chassis is built to order, that includes powder coating it. In order to use any other color, the room has to be completely torn down and cleaned, including the equipment, otherwise you'd get contamination and thus, a bad paint job that looks like salt and pepper as opposed to a solid color. This takes a lot of time and halts production during the tear down. To get back to black, it has to be done all over again.


It would be nice if CaseLabs could expand the operation and have a room for each powder coat color...









Seems like they're busy enough to consider it...


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It would be nice if CaseLabs could expand the operation and have a room for each powder coat color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they're busy enough to consider it...


The question are if there is enough people that want custom colors, thats its worth it?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The question are if there is enough people that want custom colors, thats its worth it?


Only CaseLabs can determine that by their sales...

Apparently, the way things are at the time, they can't do it...

Was just a thought, It may have been considered, or not...


----------



## WeirdHarold

Alright I have a few questions for my fellow Case Labs water coolers:

I'm using an S8 with a pedestal, I'll be running 3 Rads 1 in the pedestal and 2 in the top and the Res will be mounted to the original case mid plate by the front optional window. Question is, if I run a D5 style pump can I put the pump in the lower section of the original case now the middle of the case? Will it be capable of pumping down into the rad in the pedestal and then all the way to the top of the case and still have the pressure for a CPU block and one GPU block? Or would it be better to mount the pump in the very bottom of the pedestal?

Thanks in advance for any advice of help


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Alright I have a few questions for my fellow Case Labs water coolers:
> 
> I'm using an S8 with a pedestal, I'll be running 3 Rads 1 in the pedestal and 2 in the top and the Res will be mounted to the original case mid plate by the front optional window. Question is, if I run a D5 style pump can I put the pump in the lower section of the original case now the middle of the case? Will it be capable of pumping down into the rad in the pedestal and then all the way to the top of the case and still have the pressure for a CPU block and one GPU block? Or would it be better to mount the pump in the very bottom of the pedestal?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice of help


In a closed loop, up/down doesn't matter, so no worries. You could run a tube from your basement top your roof
and back down again. As long as the drag (fluid resistance due to friction between the tubing's inner walls and
the fluid) is not too large for your pump to overcome, it would still work. If the loop is closed, that is. Whatever fluid
is being pumped up will be helped by the fluid inside the other line pushing down.

It's a bit like an elevator with a counterweight: The elevator's motors don't actually need to be able to lift the elevator,
they primarily need to overcome the friction in the mechanism (although in that case you'll obviously have differences
in mass between the counterweight and the elevator unless you adjust the weight each time when the cargo
changes, which is not likely).

Obviously this simplifies thing s a bit, and my fluid dynamics and mechanics are a bit rusty, but I hope it makes sense.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Alright I have a few questions for my fellow Case Labs water coolers:
> 
> I'm using an S8 with a pedestal, I'll be running 3 Rads 1 in the pedestal and 2 in the top and the Res will be mounted to the original case mid plate by the front optional window. Question is, if I run a D5 style pump can I put the pump in the lower section of the original case now the middle of the case? Will it be capable of pumping down into the rad in the pedestal and then all the way to the top of the case and still have the pressure for a CPU block and one GPU block? Or would it be better to mount the pump in the very bottom of the pedestal?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice of help


It's a closed loop . . . . there is no up or down . .

Mount the pump anywhere you want.

D.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's a closed loop . . . . there is no up or down . .
> 
> Mount the pump anywhere you want.
> 
> D.


The pump should go below the reservoir though, right? I know he didn't specify that but I'd hate for him to burn out a pump.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> The pump should go below the reservoir though, right? I know he didn't specify that but I'd hate for him to burn out a pump.


You are correct. As long as the Pump is Gravity fed Fluid you should be great.

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> The pump should go below the reservoir though, right? I know he didn't specify that but I'd hate for him to burn out a pump.


It is certainly safer that way but is not a strict condition. If you are an experienced user you can design a loop where the reservoir is not just before the pump and still feed the pump with a continuous supply of water by gravity to prime it.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> The pump should go below the reservoir though, right? I know he didn't specify that but I'd hate for him to burn out a pump.


Yeah that makes things a lot easier indeed, good point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is certainly safer that way but is not a strict condition. If you are an experienced user you can design a loop where the reservoir is not just before the pump and still feed the pump with a continuous supply of water by gravity to prime it.


He, I just did a loop last week without a reservoir, just had a T-line feeding directly into the pump. It works, but holy hell was it
a pain to fill and bleed.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is certainly safer that way but is not a strict condition. If you are an *experienced* user you can design a loop where the reservoir is not just before the pump and still feed the pump with a continuous supply of water by gravity to prime it.


Key word being "experienced." I'll leave that to you professionals.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Yeah that makes things a lot easier indeed, good point.
> He, I just did a loop last week without a reservoir, just had a T-line feeding directly into the pump. It works, but holy hell was it
> a pain to fill and bleed.


A reservoir is a very good thing to help in bleeding the loop since it acts like the trap for the air in the loop. That is is prime function of it for me. The easier way, at least for me to design a loop, is having a top rad with multiple ports and some facing up. That way you fill the loop from the top most part of the loop and little bleeding will be necessary. Of course not always that is possible. Usually I put the reservoir before the pump but sometimes the easier route is not that and something might be in between pump and reservoir: example reservoir>rad>pump, specially if reservoir is higher that said radiator which in turn is also in a higher position that the pump. I did that in the entho primo build and worked like a charm. Specially because on top I have the rad with extra ports facing up to fill most of the loop.

edit - or better yet, you use IT Diva method that fill the loop from the bottom making sure almost all air is purged before you even turn on the pump









edit 2 - or if you are lazy like me design a really huge reservoir that holds a 1,5 liters and you fill your loop with just one go


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> In a closed loop, up/down doesn't matter, so no worries. You could run a tube from your basement top your roof
> and back down again. As long as the drag (fluid resistance due to friction between the tubing's inner walls and
> the fluid) is not too large for your pump to overcome, it would still work. If the loop is closed, that is. Whatever fluid
> is being pumped up will be helped by the fluid inside the other line pushing down.
> 
> It's a bit like an elevator with a counterweight: The elevator's motors don't actually need to be able to lift the elevator,
> they primarily need to overcome the friction in the mechanism (although in that case you'll obviously have differences
> in mass between the counterweight and the elevator unless you adjust the weight each time when the cargo
> changes, which is not likely).
> 
> Obviously this simplifies thing s a bit, and my fluid dynamics and mechanics are a bit rusty, but I hope it makes sense.


Thanks for the explanation and using the elevator imagery and yes it made total sense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> The pump should go below the reservoir though, right? I know he didn't specify that but I'd hate for him to burn out a pump.


Actually I did kind of specify: The Res will be on the Mid-plate by the motherboard towards the top of the case and the pump would be in either the bottom of the original case or in the pedestal. Thanks for looking out for me though, but I know the only portion of the loop that the order counts on is from the Res to the pump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You are correct. As long as the Pump is Gravity fed Fluid you should be great.
> 
> TCO


It would be very Gravity Fed









Since posting the question earlier I was able to figure out where to mount my hard drive cage so that I don't need to get a Flex Bay Cage to put in the pedestal which frees up where I really wanted to put the pump. This problem came about because I'm going to use the stock hard drive location for other stuff.

Thank you everyone for the advice and the fluid dynamics lessons


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A reservoir is a very good thing to help in bleeding the loop since it acts like the trap for the air in the loop. That is is prime function of it for me. The easier way, at least for me to design a loop, is having a top rad with multiple ports and some facing up. That way you fill the loop from the top most part of the loop and little bleeding will be necessary. Of course not always that is possible. Usually I put the reservoir before the pump but sometimes the easier route is not that and something might be in between pump and reservoir: example reservoir>rad>pump, specially if reservoir is higher that said radiator which in turn is also in a higher position that the pump. I did that in the entho primo build and worked like a charm. Specially because on top I have the rad with extra ports facing up to fill most of the loop.


Haha, yes, a reservoir is very handy indeed. The only reason I didn't use one in that loop is that I didn't have one laying
around which was suitable, plus I was kinda curious to try it out. Usually I'm not this masochistic though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and using the elevator imagery and yes it made total sense.
> Actually I did kind of specify: The Res will be on the Mid-plate by the motherboard towards the top of the case and the pump would be in either the bottom of the original case or in the pedestal. Thanks for looking out for me though, but I know the only portion of the loop that the order counts on is from the Res to the pump.
> It would be very Gravity Fed


Happy to help, and have fun with your loop and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> so what's the best dust filtration system for these cases? looking for one for my sm8, perferably one that can be hidden between the panels and fans


i like my vacuum or my nitrogen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A reservoir is a very good thing to help in bleeding the loop since it acts like the trap for the air in the loop. That is is prime function of it for me. The easier way, at least for me to design a loop, is having a top rad with multiple ports and some facing up. That way you fill the loop from the top most part of the loop and little bleeding will be necessary. Of course not always that is possible. Usually I put the reservoir before the pump but sometimes the easier route is not that and something might be in between pump and reservoir: example reservoir>rad>pump, specially if reservoir is higher that said radiator which in turn is also in a higher position that the pump. I did that in the entho primo build and worked like a charm. Specially because on top I have the rad with extra ports facing up to fill most of the loop.


or you just submerge the entire PC without bios battery-turn it every which way and leave it submerged for 24 hours , and let it dry out then full without need of a pump
*** DISCLAIMER THIS IS A JOKE ANY ATTEMPT TO DO THiS IS AT YOUR OWN RISK AND MUST BE POSTED WITH PICS LINKED TO THIS THREAD

OT does anyone have a tri tone TX10 ?


----------



## X-Nine

I always design my loops like this:

1. Reservoir above pump
2. Reservoir has multiple ports on the top, one for filling the loop, the other for flow from the loop back to the reservoir. The fillport also is unscrewed when draining the loop, this stops the suction (and thus slow drainage) from the drain port being the only port open. When you open the top port on the reservoir then the drain port, your loop will drain much quicker.
3. Radiators typically on the front and/or bottom to allow for cool airflow in.
4. Drain port either off an extra port on one (or the) radiator. or pump, whichever is lower.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT does anyone have a tri tone TX10 ?


Black, white, & dust?









You thinking of doing some highlights or keep it 1/3 of each color?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or you just submerge the entire PC without bios battery-turn it every which way and leave it submerged for 24 hours , and let it dry out then full without need of a pump
> *** DISCLAIMER THIS IS A JOKE ANY ATTEMPT TO DO THiS IS AT YOUR OWN RISK AND MUST BE POSTED WITH PICS LINKED TO THIS THREAD


So I'm not the only one who's had this idea? One of these days I must do something like this with an old machine,
just for feces and giggles. Well, mostly giggles.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or you just submerge the entire PC without bios battery-turn it every which way and leave it submerged for 24 hours , and let it dry out then full without need of a pump
> *** DISCLAIMER THIS IS A JOKE ANY ATTEMPT TO DO THiS IS AT YOUR OWN RISK AND MUST BE POSTED WITH PICS LINKED TO THIS THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not the only one who's had this idea? One of these days I must do something like this with an old machine,
> just for feces and giggles. Well, mostly giggles.
Click to expand...

Anyone seen those old submerged oil rigs?

I thought about that for about two minutes.

Then I remembered I'm OCD about things and substances on my hands and fingers, and I have a impulse to constantly wash my hands...

So that would probably kill me.









Thanks - T


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Anyone seen those old submerged oil rigs?
> 
> I thought about that for about two minutes.
> 
> Then I remembered I'm OCD about things and substances on my hands and fingers, and I have a impulse to constantly wash my hands...
> 
> So that would probably kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


As cool as I find that concept, I've honestly never been tempted to do an oil rig, just way too messy for my tastes.
I really like the concept of submerged cooling, but if I were to do it I'd probably use a proper coolant designed
for this such as Fluorinert (though I've been told that there are better things these days). However, considering
how expensive that'd be, probably not going to happen any time soon.

I do actually have a 1700 W Koolance PSU which is liquid-immersion cooled. Originally bought it for my SR-2
rig, but it turns out those two don't like each other, so I needed to use a different PSU. The SR-2's bootup
sequence is TURN ON -> TURN MOSTLY OFF AGAIN -> TURN ON AGAIN AND BOOT. The PSU does not at
all like that temporary shutoff in the middle (it's not a full shutoff, but the pump and all fans and who knows
what else are stopped, and then the PSU will refuse to start again because it's sort-of been shutdown but not
quite).

This thing: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2008/07/21/koolance_psu1300atx12n_liquid_cooled_power_supply

(It gives 1300W on a 120 V line due to current limits, but since I have 230 V, I would get the full 1.7 kW







).


----------



## SteezyTN

Now I know that the SMA8 can only support a 120 in the rear, but is it possible to mount a 140? I already have an AF140, and I don't want to have to sell it for a 120. Isn't there adapters of something I can use.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Now I know that the SMA8 can only support a 120 in the rear, but is it possible to mount a 140? I already have an AF140, and I don't want to have to sell it for a 120. Isn't there adapters of something I can use.


Yes there are adapters you can use if you don't want to drill the case


----------



## shadyet

Can the SM8 natively fit 3 rads? (slim 480 on the top, slim 240 on the bottom and a 360 centred in the front.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Can the SM8 natively fit 3 rads? (slim 480 on the top, slim 240 on the bottom and a 360 centred in the front.


Yes it can...


----------



## shadyet

Thanks, looks like it would be a really tight fit..

Is ordering an SM8 a bad idea now? I remember reading that the Gemini line of cases was supposed to release in the summer of 2015 after the X2. Then again I don't see what can improve with the SM8..


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Thanks, looks like it would be a really tight fit..
> 
> Is ordering an SM8 a bad idea now? I remember reading that the Gemini line of cases was supposed to release in the summer of 2015 after the X2. Then again I don't see what can improve with the SM8..


Seeing as they are still cut on colors and cut the X5 and X2 I wouldnt expect a next line to come out in the near future. I think you're good on the SM8


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Thanks, looks like it would be a really tight fit..
> 
> Is ordering an SM8 a bad idea now? I remember reading that the Gemini line of cases was supposed to release in the summer of 2015 after the X2. Then again I don't see what can improve with the SM8..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Seeing as they are still cut on colors and cut the X5 and X2 I wouldnt expect a next line to come out in the near future. I think you're good on the SM8


Yeah, I wouldn't hold my breath for Gemini any time soon.


----------



## ali13245

I finally have enough $$ to order an SMA8... Only problem is that the gunmetal is unavailable right now







which means I"ll have to put my build on hold until caselabs sorts everything out :/


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I finally have enough $$ to order an SMA8... Only problem is that the gunmetal is unavailable right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which means I"ll have to put my build on hold until caselabs sorts everything out :/


Good things come to those who Wait









TCO


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I finally have enough $$ to order an SMA8... Only problem is that the gunmetal is unavailable right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which means I"ll have to put my build on hold until caselabs sorts everything out :/


You can still get replacements parts in colors, so it is technically possible to get the whole case in gunmetal. Just requires some research.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> You can still get replacements parts in colors, so it is technically possible to get the whole case in gunmetal. Just requires some research.


And those replacement parts shipped just in two days. So if someone agrees to pay some extra, it's possible to get gunmetal case extremly quckly


----------



## TUFinside

Mercury S8S received today (Thank you KC!)







, 2 tones black and gunmetal, i didn't check what's inside the box yet. i need to find some time to assemble it and in my country this summer is especially hot (today 40C degrees), so i'm waiting for fresh air to start working. I will post pictures ! Will be simple air cooled system with passively cooled CPU.









Peace out.


----------



## gdubc

What's everyone's thoughts on Caselabs retraction to Thermaltake? I didn't buy Thermaltake products really before, but I will still never buy them on principle. Thermaltake trying to sell products based on looking like the competition is the main thing, the shoddy overall quality of their products is another, but with Thermaltake and their sponsored folk arguing like they aren't doing any such thing is just way too much.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts on Caselabs retraction to Thermaltake? I didn't buy Thermaltake products really before, but I will still never buy them on principle. Thermaltake trying to sell products based on looking like the competition is the main thing, the shoddy overall quality of their products is another, but with Thermaltake and their sponsored folk arguing like they aren't doing any such thing is just way too much.


Well, given that this is the CL owners club, I reckon most people here would probably side with CL on
this one.









From what I've seen, the general opinion seems to either be "Shame on TT for copying CL and Fractal!"
or "Finally a case I can afford with a CL feature set." (Yes, I'm sure there are more opinions and nuances,
but those are the main ones which stuck in my head.)

Personally, I think the way TT went about the whole thing was pretty dishonest and sleazy if you have a
look at their PR and what that guy from them (Shannon something I think?) blabbered out during their
various interactions with the public.

In the end, it's a PC case. It's a box. And you put electronics inside. So yes, there will inevitably be a certain
convergence of features and aesthetics across the industry. I mean, it used to be that nobody had cable
management openings or grommets, then somebody came along and did it first, people liked it, now it's
pretty much a standard feature set. Same thing for HDD vibration dampening and probably quite a few
other things. And of course, this isn't unique to the PC case market, it's a very general phenomenon. And
obviously this is nothing new either, it has been going on for as long as people have been inventing stuff.

But at least in my book there's a difference between seeing a competitor doing something and going
"Oh, that's clever, I think we need to work that into our products too!" and just ordering one of their products
and basically copy-pasting the entire thing into your CAD, then slapping your own sticker on it and hailing
yourself the next great innovator in the business. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts on Caselabs retraction to Thermaltake? I didn't buy Thermaltake products really before, but I will still never buy them on principle. Thermaltake trying to sell products based on looking like the competition is the main thing, the shoddy overall quality of their products is another, but with Thermaltake and their sponsored folk arguing like they aren't doing any such thing is just way too much.


Really this dog has been beat to death in several threads and it has got very heated and mods have had to clean the threads and give warnings!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Really this dog has been beat to death in several threads and it has got very heated and mods have had to clean the threads and give warnings!!!


I agree with Seross. This isn't a question anymore. Lets move on.

Caselabs Will never stop production.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

In your guys eyes will it look bad to use on the front a 240 and 120 rad mount together to mount a 360 rad? I'm on the fence if I should just than go with a 240 up front but than it would kinda ruin my and on a false floor with tubing passing through for draining


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Good things come to those who Wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I sure hope so...


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> You can still get replacements parts in colors, so it is technically possible to get the whole case in gunmetal. Just requires some research.


Hmm... I guess I could do that, but I'd rather just wait and get the whole full case


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hmm... I guess I could do that, but I'd rather just wait and get the whole full case


You can get every single part replaced, so buying all the parts would get you the whole case. Only difference is price and right now, color.


----------



## wermad

Probably cheaper to have a shop remove the stock finish and get it pc'd or painted in your color of choice. Check around your city for shops that do this, you'll probably find one that can do it. My friend had his 35mm extended top redone in black pc. Removal of the old finish and the new one totaled I believe $30. I've heard some paint strippers will work on pc, but not all of them. I asked about media blasting and due to the aluminum construction, its not recommended for these cases (even soda blasting).

Black pc is the only finish they have and from experience (and ear's ringing) don't ask about another finish. Until they relaunch the other colors they have suspended (white, gunmetal, primer), black a'la Henry Ford is the only finish for the cases.

Chiobe's suggestion is a work around but you'll end up spending more for a case. Buy it now, and then get it redone. Or wait for the other colors to return.


----------



## alltheGHz

I ordered my case 2 weeks ago and I'm at the stage where I'm googling "Caselabs s5"... is that normal?









Also, please add me to the list of CL owners.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I ordered my case 2 weeks ago and I'm at the stage where I'm googling "Caselabs s5"... is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please add me to the list of CL owners.


Lol, you're not the only one. I got the SMA8, and I search on google everyday "Caselabs SMA8" haha. I get the same results everyday, and it still excites me









I'm at 3 weeks and 2 day







I'm hoping to get the case before the fall semester starts on August 24th (which would be exactly two months).


----------



## fast_fate

snip from the OP

_"To get added, post in this thread with a pic of your case, preferably also include a link to your build log!"
"Please also make sure you're also on the official build log list here"_

Having said that.........
Our list-keeper @stren hasn't added anybody since January








Upload some pics when they arrive, so he can add the link in the list.
And if not done so yet, consider getting yourself a build-log organized - more often that not, by starting a new thread in the Intel Build Logs forum
Add the link when you post your pics/s for it to be also added into the list....
and we can follow along


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I ordered my case 2 weeks ago and I'm at the stage where I'm googling "Caselabs s5"... is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please add me to the list of CL owners.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Lol, you're not the only one. I got the SMA8, and I search on google everyday "Caselabs SMA8" haha. I get the same results everyday, and it still excites me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 3 weeks and 2 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get the case before the fall semester starts on August 24th (which would be exactly two months).


Haha, I do the same thing when I'm eagerly anticipating the arrival of a box of awesome at my doorstep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> snip from the OP
> 
> _"To get added, post in this thread with a pic of your case, preferably also include a link to your build log!"
> "Please also make sure you're also on the official build log list here"_
> 
> Having said that.........
> Our list-keeper @stren hasn't added anybody since January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pics when they arrive, so he can add the link in the list.
> And if not done so yet, consider getting yourself a build-log organized - more often that not, by starting a new thread in the Intel Build Logs forum
> Add the link when you post your pics/s for it to be also added into the list....
> and we can follow along


The official build log thread list also seems to not have been updated in quite a while from what I can see.
I posted there in Sept 2013 and mine still isn't on the list, as are others who've posted since from what I
can tell. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## mandrix

So yesterday I took out all 4 radiators and fans from the pedestals for a good cleaning...took most of the day! I couldn't believe how dirty the fans were, especially since they seldom spin up very fast unless I'm benching. But they _have_ been in a few years now.
Anyway a piece of a Mr. Clean "magic eraser" dipped in water and a paper towel worked pretty good for the fan rotors.








The radiators I took to my shop and blew all the dust out with my compressor.

Since I had it down I put new XSPC gaskets on the UT60 480mm where they meet the radiator mounts, this keeps the mount off the plugs on the side of the UT60's for a better air seal.
I also decided to put filter material back at the front/rear of the pedestals, they really do catch a lot of dust and I'm sorry I ever took them off!

My old back and butt is really hurting after working on the floor all day, lol.


----------



## fast_fate

I know that @stren is super busy...
But if we keep poking him







maybe something will happen









If I recall correctly he was asking for assistance in administrating the thread.
If anyone with the the passion and time is interested - maybe drop him a PM


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So yesterday I took out all 4 radiators and fans from the pedestals for a good cleaning...took most of the day! I couldn't believe how dirty the fans were, especially since they seldom spin up very fast unless I'm benching. But they _have_ been in a few years now.
> Anyway a piece of a Mr. Clean "magic eraser" dipped in water and a paper towel worked pretty good for the fan rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radiators I took to my shop and blew all the dust out with my compressor.
> 
> Since I had it down I put new XSPC gaskets on the UT60 480mm where they meet the radiator mounts, this keeps the mount off the plugs on the side of the UT60's for a better air seal.
> I also decided to put filter material back at the front/rear of the pedestals, they really do catch a lot of dust and I'm sorry I ever took them off!
> 
> My old back and butt is really hurting after working on the floor all day, lol.


I've had HELIOS running in a bit of a ghetto state for 1.5 years now. Took it apart last week for maintenance. Oh, those
dust bunnies had been very busy indeed. I think I need to get a compressor just for cleaning that machine, it seems
each time I clean it I use about a can of compressed air, which seems hilariously wasteful (and expensive).









And yeah, working on the floor... I'm not even 30 yet, and even I start creaking when I've been brushing our dog for 30
minutes (Newfoundlander + Appenzeller mix, he sheds hair like crazy when it gets warm).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I know that @stren is super busy...
> But if we keep poking him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe something will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly he was asking for assistance in administrating the thread.
> If anyone with the the passion and time is interested - maybe drop him a PM


Yeah, I get that. I maintain a storage thread on another forum and sometimes it just takes you a while to get around
to things, such is life. And being part of the solution, not the problem, I like that attitude


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, Stren's not bring lazy, he's just super busy with his review site and life. He asked me to help, but I would rather keep the club part of the community and not officially tied to the company. I rather enjoy seeing community members have such dedication and passion, and wouldn't want to limit that by being the admin, just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## emsj86

I need a name for a white blue and black theme. I know not orginal colors but hey I like the pastel blue a lot. Also for the sm 8 owners do you guys use a res mount. And does that come with the case. I bought this case second hand so I'm not sure. Going to be going to my brothers kt look at it again today and help visualize and plan what I need to buy.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I need a name for a white blue and black theme. I know not orginal colors but hey I like the pastel blue a lot. Also for the sm 8 owners do you guys use a res mount. And does that come with the case. I bought this case second hand so I'm not sure. Going to be going to my brothers kt look at it again today and help visualize and plan what I need to buy.


No res mount with case.
I use 3 clear acrylic square rods side by side to space my res out from the back wall, and the holders that came with the res. I just drilled holes through the rods and the case and used long 6-32 screws.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, Stren's not bring lazy, he's just super busy with his review site and life. He asked me to help, but I would rather keep the club part of the community and not officially tied to the company. I rather enjoy seeing community members have such dedication and passion, and wouldn't want to limit that by being the admin, just doesn't feel right to me.


Yeah, once you have the company associated with it, the public perception and group dynamics can
shift in ways which might not be the original intention of the thing.

I'd be happy to help out. Now that I've mostly recovered from surgery I can stop by here pretty regularly,
but since he really doesn't know me I reckon he might be slightly apprehensive about just having some
random guy meddle with his babies.


----------



## rioja

Is it necessary to use radiator gasket and fan unti-vibration pads when mounting radiators and fans to flex-bay or to radiator side mounts?

I've found following installation





And there it used XSPC gasket between rad and flex-bay and Bitspower pads between fans and flex-bay.

Is it ever worth to use it?


----------



## rioja

Btw one more great shot from those build log,

Just see how nice Noctua Redux fans match with gunmetal SMA8



It makes me to think about getting the same fans for my setup


----------



## emsj86

Sma8 is so sexy. One day when we move into a house for now the sm8 will do a great job. Going to buy a new rad, leds, cables, fittings today


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Btw one more great shot from those build log,
> 
> Just see how nice Noctua Redux fans match with gunmetal SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me to think about getting the same fans for my setup


Noctua's are my favorite fans, I have 15 of them.









I only have 1 Redux though, an NF-P14 for exhaust in my pedestal

The other 14 are NF-F12's for my Rads...


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Sma8 is so sexy. One day when we move into a house for now the sm8 will do a great job. Going to buy a new rad, leds, cables, fittings today


I really love my SMH10 (same basic layout as the SMA8), putting two 560s in the bottom, one 480 below the roof, the PSU vertically
in the main compartment. It's an awesome amount of cooling while still having a case which is not utterly humongous (yes, it's big,
but it's still more of a case and not quite a server cabinet, if you get what I mean). And I quite like the overall proportions of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Noctua's are my favorite fans, I have 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 1 Redux though, an NF-P14 for exhaust in my pedestal
> 
> The other 14 are NF-F12's for my Rads...


I'm a bit of a build quality fetishist, so I recently ordered myself a 140 mm Noctua industrial fan just to check it out. Oh boy...









Not sure if I'll switch over my entire build to them though. I've read that you can turn them down to ~400 rpm or so (the PWM version,
I ordered the 3pin because I don't have a PWM controller at the moment), which would be suitable for my needs, but it's not like there
would be an actual performance benefit between them and the Bitfenix Spectre Pros I have (at least I don't think it will be a relevant
difference in performance at such low rpm).

Besides, I am rather fond of my copper-painted Spectre Pros:









(more pics in HELIOS build log in sig for anyone who's interested *cough*shamelessselfpromotion*cough*)

They do the job quite well, no annoying motor or bearing noises at low rpm. And I use HWLabs' SR-1 radiators in the bottom compartment,
which have a pretty thin core and low FPI, so I don't really need a fan which performs that well, I just need something to keep the air moving
over the fins a bit at very low noise levels. But yeah, there's a world of difference in build quality between the Noctua fans and the Spectre Pros.

So... I'm torn, to say the least.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I know that @stren is super busy...
> But if we keep poking him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe something will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly he was asking for assistance in administrating the thread.
> If anyone with the the passion and time is interested - maybe drop him a PM


Yeah I had been meaning to update every couple of weeks, then that slipped to every couple of months. Apparantly it's been 6 months now :/ I'll try and catch up on it tonight or monday. Just have to finish this review first







There's always something.

Pro tip guys - don't work at a startup and run a review site at the same time...


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Sma8 is so sexy. One day when we move into a house for now the sm8 will do a great job. Going to buy a new rad, leds, cables, fittings today


It sure is!







As soon as caselabs brings back the colors, Im pulling the trigger on that bad boy


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had been meaning to update every couple of weeks, then that slipped to every couple of months. Apparantly it's been 6 months now :/ I'll try and catch up on it tonight or monday. Just have to finish this review first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro tip guys - don't work at a startup and run a review site at the same time...


You run a review site - Interesting.
Will check that out for sure


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I had been meaning to update every couple of weeks, then that slipped to every couple of months. Apparantly it's been 6 months now :/ I'll try and catch up on it tonight or monday. Just have to finish this review first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something.
> 
> Pro tip guys - don't work at a startup and run a review site at the same time...


Ah yes, sometimes the day just does not have enough hours in it for all the things we wish to do.
As said, I'd be happy to help out, but of course it's up to you (with the threads, not the review site,
I don't think that'd be very practical from a geographical POV







).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> You run a review site - Interesting.
> Will check that out for sure


Lol









Getting there folks. My s5 is kind of looking like a s8s or s8


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there folks. My s5 is kind of looking like a s8s or s8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really like the res Gabe! Also like the lack of switches on the front - that's the one part of the S8 I'm not fond of.

In some ways I wish CL would redo the S5 to match the S8S a little closer, with the capability to use a radmount in the HDD compartment.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there folks. My s5 is kind of looking like a s8s or s8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice fans!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Btw one more great shot from those build log,
> 
> Just see how nice Noctua Redux fans match with gunmetal SMA8
> It makes me to think about getting the same fans for my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua's are my favorite fans, I have 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 1 Redux though, an NF-P14 for exhaust in my pedestal
> 
> The other 14 are NF-F12's for my Rads...
Click to expand...

i know what you mean, i have over 100 gentle typhoons !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I know that @stren is super busy...
> But if we keep poking him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe something will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly he was asking for assistance in administrating the thread.
> If anyone with the the passion and time is interested - maybe drop him a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had been meaning to update every couple of weeks, then that slipped to every couple of months. Apparantly it's been 6 months now :/ I'll try and catch up on it tonight or monday. Just have to finish this review first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something.
> 
> Pro tip guys - don't work at a startup and run a review site at the same time...
Click to expand...

ow... my head hurts just thinking about it ....

my job and a baby scares me :/

@stren make sure i am up to date too 2*s3, 1*m8, 1*th10,1*tx10























if the x5s ever come out ... ill need one for my nas, it is perfect !!!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know what you mean, i have over 100 gentle typhoons !~
> ow... my head hurts just thinking about it ....
> 
> my job and a baby scares me :/
> 
> @stren make sure i am up to date too 2*s3, 1*m8, 1*th10,1*tx10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the x5s ever come out ... ill need one for my nas, it is perfect !!!!!


GT (w)hoarder


----------



## nyk20z3

For any 1 running UT60's in a S5 pedestal, Is there enough room to use say a Bitspower drain plug valve at the bottom of the UT60 ?







I would utilize the rear psu covers to access to the drain plug when i needed to drain the loop, odds are there might not be enough room but it dosn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Is it necessary to use radiator gasket and fan unti-vibration pads when mounting radiators and fans to flex-bay or to radiator side mounts?
> 
> I've found following installation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it used XSPC gasket between rad and flex-bay and Bitspower pads between fans and flex-bay.
> 
> Is it ever worth to use it?


I have 480mm UT60's in one of my pedestals, and I use a gasket between the radiator and the radiator mount because of the side ports on the radiators. The gaskets allow enough room to keep the mount from hitting the plugs in the ports.

But for my SR1's etc I do not use gaskets. Never had any vibration problems or anything like that.


----------



## Ironsmack

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/46480/breaking-caselabs-apologizes-thermaltake-stealing-accusations/index.html

Uhm... say wha?









I just found this while watching youtube. Im surprised nobody mention it here.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/46480/breaking-caselabs-apologizes-thermaltake-stealing-accusations/index.html
> 
> Uhm... say wha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this while watching youtube. Im surprised nobody mention it here.


I think people missed it because its only been out for 2 days and people didnt want to get involved in that crap again.

Here is the letter by the way:


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I think people missed it because its only been out for 2 days and people didnt want to get involved in that crap again.
> 
> Here is the letter by the way:


I missed that. It is a sad world. You got stolen and you still have to apologize to a thief for doing the robbery. How twisted our society and justice system can get?


----------



## rioja

So the main reason was that Casebabs had not registered any patent.

I won't be wonder if Thermaltake will register it first now.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> So the main reason was that Casebabs had not registered any patent.
> 
> I won't be wonder if Thermaltake will register it first now.


I might be wrong, but I dont think you can patent something thats been around for a while.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/46480/breaking-caselabs-apologizes-thermaltake-stealing-accusations/index.html
> 
> Uhm... say wha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this while watching youtube. Im surprised nobody mention it here.


If you're interested, here's a thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1565320/thermaltake-blog-caselabs-apologizes-to-thermaltake

By the way, if you own or even like CaseLabs, you're an elitist snob. Just thought I'd warn you in case you read that thread.


----------



## gdubc

I mentioned it 2 days ago and no one wanted to discuss it other than to say "let's not bring that up again". Shame how fast people lose interest in supporting the little guys. Wouldn't be surprised if Tt pull a jack move and patent the design and try to get CL yanked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> So the main reason was that Casebabs had not registered any patent.
> 
> I won't be wonder if Thermaltake will register it first now.


you can but it would not be too hard to have CL prove theirs were first

but asetek even patented watercooling in essence

as it has been brought up i feel the same way as i did, so CL does not have patents? TT went the low route and will never earn my money- ever


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> So the main reason was that Casebabs had not registered any patent.
> 
> I won't be wonder if Thermaltake will register it first now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I might be wrong, but I dont think you can patent something thats been around for a while.


If I remember right, the concept is called "prior art", and yeah, it's basically what you say. Can't patent stuff
which has been around publicly, roughly put: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prior_art

Since I'm not a lawyer I'm sure there are finer points of this I've overlooked, but I doubt Tt is going to be
able to patent stuff CL have already done.

Aside from that, it might not even be about patents, there's for example also the concept of industrial
design rights and various other things of whose existence I am aware but about whose finer points I
am very much underinformed to really make any informed statements, so I'll just mention that and be
done with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> By the way, if you own or even like CaseLabs, you're an elitist snob. Just thought I'd warn you in case you read that thread.


Oh, I was not aware of that. Pleased to meet you, fellow elitist snob!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I mentioned it 2 days ago and no one wanted to discuss it other than to say "let's not bring that up again". Shame how fast people lose interest in supporting the little guys. Wouldn't be surprised if Tt pull a jack move and patent the design and try to get CL yanked.


I think it's mainly that most people at this point have formed their opinions and no amount of debating
or arguing will sway anyone from their viewpoints, so the whole thing ends up going round in circles
without ever reaching a point. Except for the trolls, most people tire of that pretty quickly. Then there's the
unlucky fellow like you who is not a troll (I'd presume) and just wants to have a civil discussion on the matter,
but because most other people have kinda already tired of the whole thing you get a rather frosty
welcome.

I'm pretty sure we (the people hanging around in this thread) haven't at all lost interest in supporting the
little guy, so to speak. It's just that discussing this won't really do anything for CL. Or to use a bit of an
exaggeration: Wallowing in self-pity won't do any good for anyone, the best way we can support CL at
this point is to tout their gloriousness to the world and continue to buy their cases I'd say.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I think people missed it because its only been out for 2 days and people didnt want to get involved in that crap again.
> 
> Here is the letter by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that. It is a sad world. *You got stolen and you still have to apologize to a thief for doing the robbery. How twisted our society and justice system can get?*
Click to expand...

That's what get for letting B.S. PC politics prevail!
















The criminals have more rights than the honest, hard working people in the world!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh well. Let's soften the mood a bit. Had some fun doing this folks:


----------



## Anateus

I'll be ordering Aquaero for my S3. Any models that would match cases colour with their frontplates? Or do I have to paint it?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I'll be ordering Aquaero for my S3. Any models that would match cases colour with their frontplates? Or do I have to paint it?


you only have silver and black faceplates. Black match CS black but other than that...


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh well. Let's soften the mood a bit. Had some fun doing this folks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He, that's actually pretty damn neat!









If only there was an easy way to interface the Aquaero with Linux, I'd be all over that. I've seen some projects
here and there, but nothing really mature unfortunately. Ah well, maybe I'll just need to make my own controller
at some point. Or maybe use something like an Arduino as a base and go from there, who knows. But first
things first, gotta buy myself some Bitspower fittings and finish my loop.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> you only have silver and black faceplates. Black match CS black but other than that...


Oh, forgot to add it will be black S3. What model is yours exactly? Is that 6 xt and separate black front plate?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Oh, forgot to add it will be black S3. What model is yours exactly? Is that 6 xt and separate black front plate?


Mine is the xt 6 with the optional black front plate. The 6 pro have buttons on the right.


----------



## Anateus

Okay, I noticed both XT and PRO have black fronts sold separately.
Can Aquaero 6 XT display be customised like PRO's? Just like here:


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, I noticed both XT and PRO have black fronts sold separately.
> Can Aquaero 6 XT display be customised like PRO's? Just like here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that is the Aq 6 xt mate. If you are asking the other way around if the Pro can be customized yes, it is essentially the same unit with different buttons and no remote.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> that is the Aq 6 xt mate. If you are asking the other way around if the Pro can be customized yes, it is essentially the same unit with different buttons and no remote.


Uh, sorry, messed that again. Guess I shouldnt post after longer shifts in the bar









Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> you only have silver and black faceplates. Black match CS black but other than that...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to add it will be black S3. What model is yours exactly? Is that 6 xt and separate black front plate?
Click to expand...

lt = no LCD PLEASE NOTE THERE IS NO aq6LT ~!

pro is lt + lcd and 3 mechanical buttons \

xt = pro with touch buttons ( and an additional 4 touch buttons ) and the remote is included

all the aq5 are the same hardware

as are all the aq6s

you can take either a aq6xt or pro and remove the lcd and face and make a aq6lt ( yes the firmware will work ) you just have to update the firmware

same can be done with a pro to xt you just need the touch buttons

so my point in this is you can do anything you see on ANY aq !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> that is the Aq 6 xt mate. If you are asking the other way around if the Pro can be customized yes, it is essentially the same unit with different buttons and no remote.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, sorry, messed that again. Guess I shouldnt post after longer shifts in the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help though.
Click to expand...

your fine


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's what get for letting B.S. PC politics prevail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The criminals have more rights than the honest, hard working people in the world!


I'm sure they can't say anything anymore because of TT's massive loads of lawyers but it really does not matter who brought it up people would notice the similarities and decide for themselves. There is no way I would ever buy an In-Win/TT product again from those criminals







Maybe it's time to start a thread of why CL is the best, not like the rest.


----------



## Mega Man

in inwins defense ( minor ) , afaik it was just a prototype not brought to production

and

at least they have made some cool unique cases

if someone mentions the level 10 i will laugh- that has to be the ugliest pile i have ever seen and the price tag on the "limited" edition ( it was painted gray ) ....1k


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm really hoping this fits in my SMA8! Based on my calculations, I'll have less than half an inch of space.


----------



## TUFinside

Hello !

Let's soften the mood a little bit more







. Please add Mercury S8S owner to list . Two tone Black Gunmetal ! I'd like to call my future build Snob Fanboy.







! Jokes aside i am to keep the hardware you can see on my sig. Also, i apologize for the low quality screenshots:



















Let's keep things real.


----------



## X-Nine

Need a high quality/good angle shot of that skeleton with the case to kick off a build log. Would look killer!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm really hoping this fits in my SMA8! Based on my calculations, I'll have less than half an inch of space.


Go horizontal. I've seen a bunch of tube reservoirs done like that. Should look killer anyways


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Go horizontal. I've seen a bunch of tube reservoirs done like that. Should look killer anyways


If I did horizontal, it would most likely interfere with my front 240 in push pull. I did think about that though.


----------



## wermad

If you don't plan to run quad gpu's there' should be a bit of room in the mb area to allow it to run completely. Just take some measurements and compare that to the sma8


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you don't plan to run quad gpu's there' should be a bit of room in the mb area to allow it to run completely. Just take some measurements and compare that to the sma8


Well the entire space from top to bottom in the middle compartment is 443mm. My rad is 56mm and 25mm fans would leave 362mm. The photon is 350mm leaving less than half an inch. That's give or take, so hopefully it'll fit nice.

Edit* oh, you meant sideways again. I'm running TX SLI (2). Honestly though, I prefer the vertical look.

You know what though, if it doesn't fit straight vertical, I could always mount them at an angle like this. I think this would be kind of cool. Then have the fittings go straight down with pass throughs.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Need a high quality/good angle shot of that skeleton with the case to kick off a build log. Would look killer!


lol i wish i could


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Let's soften the mood a little bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please add Mercury S8S owner to list . Two tone Black Gunmetal ! I'd like to call my future build Snob Fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Jokes aside i am to keep the hardware you can see on my sig. Also, i apologize for the low quality screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep things real.


OMG that is SMEXY !~ too bad you got the half pint and not the full size


----------



## TUFinside

What is wrong with the half pint ?


----------



## Mega Man

nothing just giving you crap !~ hence the "







" as i said it is beautiful, nice job on the colors !~


























that was so quick they are even working weekends !~

( yes i Photoshopped this :/ but .... come on tx10 ! )

oh yea, on this note EAT IT TT ~! this is money you will NEVER see !


----------



## emsj86

anyone know if its possible to mount a 360 rad using a 120 and 240 rad mounts for flex bays. Just want to know before i place my order just in case i need to buy the 360 mount


----------



## Mega Man

the holes dont line up but you can just use the 120mm for the fan just dont attach it to the rad !~ ( i e only attach the 240 to the rad )


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nothing just giving you crap !~ hence the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " as i said it is beautiful, nice job on the colors !~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was so quick they are even working weekends !~
> 
> ( yes i Photoshopped this :/ but .... come on tx10 ! )
> 
> oh yea, on this note EAT IT TT ~! this is money you will NEVER see !


Thank you ! I tried for the gunmetal color to blend with the black as much as possible. Congrats for the TX10 !!









Also i just realized (call me dumb) i'll may have clearance issue with the cooler tower and the top fan...i would need to a buy 36mm top. DuH ! Half pint is not far from truth, lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nothing just giving you crap !~ hence the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " as i said it is beautiful, nice job on the colors !~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was so quick they are even working weekends !~
> 
> ( yes i Photoshopped this :/ but .... come on tx10 ! )
> 
> oh yea, on this note EAT IT TT ~! this is money you will NEVER see !






Should keep your eyes busy till they get yours at your front door. What' parts do you have going in btw? And please, get this one filters! Since I use a hepa filter for my asthma, I went with ghetto filters on my case (window mesh







).


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm really hoping this fits in my SMA8! Based on my calculations, I'll have less than half an inch of space.


Is it Photon 270 with Bitspower mod kit? Top radiator 60mm?

Will be interesting to see how it fit.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Is it Photon 270 with XSPC Bitspower mod kit? Top radiator 60mm?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it fit.


Yup. Hopefully it'll fit. Based on the size given of the above compartment, and the length of the 270, I'm given a little over half an inch for spare room. I'm praying it'll fit. I should've just stayed with the 170 lol. It'll be a pain to fill if it works.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nothing just giving you crap !~ hence the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " as i said it is beautiful, nice job on the colors !~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was so quick they are even working weekends !~
> 
> ( yes i Photoshopped this :/ but .... come on tx10 ! )
> 
> oh yea, on this note EAT IT TT ~! this is money you will NEVER see !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should keep your eyes busy till they get yours at your front door. What' parts do you have going in btw? And please, get this one filters! Since I use a hepa filter for my asthma, I went with ghetto filters on my case (window mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

nah it is only two tone- mine is tritone !~

my dust filter is a vacuum, i usually keep my rigs clean, but between the honey do list, the baby, remodeling the home and basement ( IE ripping out my concrete and installing new main drain !!!!!!!!!!!) been a bit busy to deal with the th, it is fine--- i mean 5*480s- even at full load it doesnt break a sweat ( seriously my cpu barely breaks 61c ! as soon as i finnish rebuilding the m8 the th is geting torn down ,

as to my tx, like you i am going to







..... deal with it you will have to wait and see- although i have an epic idea on my nas ( btw i just build a freenas - currently burning in my hds atm ) i ordered an extra s3 mobo tray as one of mine is missing the rubber stopper and it is causing the mobo to flex- due to the 290 on it !

well the MBD-A1SRi-2758F doesnt need the rubber-- ima mod the extra s3 mobo try into my CM stryker and power the system from the 4 pin cpu ( this mobo only needs the eps 4pin OR 24pin - not both ! one or the other ) and do a pfsense build !

in other news since you mention dust,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150hp-Axivane-Fan-100-000cfm-4-Wind-Tunnel-Exhaust-/370334843331

that is tthe kind of things i work on at night

you can almost stand up in it, but not when it is running, you would be blown away !~


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah it is only two tone- mine is tritone !~
> 
> my dust filter is a vacuum, i usually keep my rigs clean, but between the honey do list, the baby, remodeling the home and basement ( IE ripping out my concrete and installing new main drain !!!!!!!!!!!) been a bit busy to deal with the th, it is fine--- i mean 5*480s- even at full load it doesnt break a sweat ( seriously my cpu barely breaks 61c ! as soon as i finnish rebuilding the m8 the th is geting torn down ,
> 
> as to my tx, like you i am going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... deal with it you will have to wait and see- although i have an epic idea on my nas ( btw i just build a freenas - currently burning in my hds atm ) i ordered an extra s3 mobo tray as one of mine is missing the rubber stopper and it is causing the mobo to flex- due to the 290 on it !
> 
> well the MBD-A1SRi-2758F doesnt need the rubber-- ima mod the extra s3 mobo try into my CM stryker and power the system from the 4 pin cpu ( this mobo only needs the eps 4pin OR 24pin - not both ! one or the other ) and do a pfsense build !
> 
> in other news since you mention dust,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150hp-Axivane-Fan-100-000cfm-4-Wind-Tunnel-Exhaust-/370334843331
> 
> that is tthe kind of things i work on at night
> 
> you can almost stand up in it, but not when it is running, you would be blown away !~


I could've used that, to pull behind me yesterday!

Hmmm, I can seem to find any gas smielys ...


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yup. Hopefully it'll fit. Based on the size given of the above compartment, and the length of the 270, I'm given a little over half an inch for spare room. I'm praying it'll fit. I should've just stayed with the 170 lol. It'll be a pain to fill if it works.


Can you show photos of it installed?? I too am going to use two of these 270 photons with the bitspower over the d5 and I am concerned with room.

I will be using a 30mm thick rad ontop, what size are you using??


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> Can you show photos of it installed?? I too am going to use two of these 270 photons with the bitspower over the d5 and I am concerned with room.
> 
> I will be using a 30mm thick rad ontop, what size are you using??


With a 30mm rad with one set of 25mm fans, you'll be fine. I don't have the case yet, but when it comes it'll be a very tight fit.

Here's my build log so you can watch out for it if I forget to say something about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-case-labs-sma8-aquity-gunmetal-and-black-two-tone-w-titan-x-sli


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With a 30mm rad with one set of 25mm fans, you'll be fine. I don't have the case yet, but when it comes it'll be a very tight fit.
> 
> Here's my build log so you can watch out for it if I forget to say something about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-case-labs-sma8-aquity-gunmetal-and-black-two-tone-w-titan-x-sli


U started build log prior receveing the case









Why do u have +39mm top with RX480 rad? You will get only 11% improvement comparing with just push.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Why did you link the 750rpm chart, and not one that's using faster fan speeds?


----------



## wermad

Here is more fan info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

GTs are on the list for the Nidec-adict


----------



## SteezyTN

@rioja I want the best cooling I can get. I'll be running push pull on my RX480 and RX360.


----------



## Spotswood

Anyone know how high a 3.5-inch HD sits mounted in a Merlin HDD single mount? (http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-mount-single-merlin/)


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Anyone know how high a 3.5-inch HD sits mounted in a Merlin HDD single mount? (http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-mount-single-merlin/)


I just measured that. It is 28.3 mm from the bottom of the Merlin HDD single mount to the top of a 3.5-inch HD.


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if it's possible to mount a 120, or even something small, in the back of an SMA8. I'm going to have my 360 and 560 as both intake, and that's going to leave a lot of heat (besides the heat that'll move to the side and up the backplate, and even if I leave the back open)



@TheCautiousOne I hope you don't mind I use your photo.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to mount a 120, or even something small, in the back of an SMA8. I'm going to have my 360 and 560 as both intake, and that's going to leave a lot of heat (besides the heat that'll move to the side and up the backplate, and even if I leave the back open)
> 
> 
> 
> @TheCautiousOne I hope you don't mind I use your photo.


It is not possible to mount a 120 mm fan at the back of the SMA8 lower chamber. The maximum fan size that will fit is 80 mm. An 80 mm fan would mount into the PSU opening.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> It is not possible to mount a 120 mm fan at the back of the SMA8 lower chamber. The maximum fan size that will fit is 80 mm. An 80 mm fan would mount into the PSU opening.


Are you positive that an 80mm fan will fit? I just want something to push out some of that hot air in the lower chambers.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you positive that an 80mm fan will fit? I just want something to push out some of that hot air in the lower chambers.


atx psu specs:

86x150. You could squeeze two of them. I did this for a my very old MM ext. ascension a while ago.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









tbh, you're sweating a lot of the small stuff. I would highly recommend concentrate on getting the major components done first and then manage the little things as they come along. Its more crucial to get the basic layout done first and then do the small details (sort of like sculpting, get a basic shape first and then work on the finer details).


----------



## DarthBaggins

I might have to do that on my m8's spare PSU slot, just mounted a couple AF140's to the pedestal's rear ports


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you positive that an 80mm fan will fit? I just want something to push out some of that hot air in the lower chambers.


Yes, I am positive that an 80 mm fan will fit. Below is a picture of an 80 mm fan on a PSU cover.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Yes, I am positive that an 80 mm fan will fit. Below is a picture of an 80 mm fan on a PSU cover.


You just made my day. Now I wont be so worried about all that hot air, and ill at least have something to push it out.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You just made my day. Now I wont be so worried about all that hot air, and ill at least have something to push it out.


You are putting a lot of air in the chamber. That air will go out using all the holes and spaces in the case. Honestly you don't need any exhaust fan down there. All my fans are oriented as intake in the bottom chamber and there is no hot air pocket there, on the contrary. Air in the bottom chamber is just barely above the ambient if anything (This is a fact, I measure with several sensors spread around the chamber). PSU fan will be already exhausting the air. The only thing you will accomplish with 2x 80 mm fans there is to increase the overall noise. Just mine


----------



## Ironsmack

People seem to forget that most cases have holes for ventilation.

And air will go out wherever the fan pushes it to go.


----------



## Mega Man

i love you right now, seriously - so sick of hearing " hot air rises " or " pushing hot air down with a fan is a bad idea"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> tbh, you're sweating a lot of the small stuff. I would highly recommend concentrate on getting the major components done first and then manage the little things as they come along. Its more crucial to get the basic layout done first and then do the small details (sort of like sculpting, get a basic shape first and then work on the finer details).


I would get it for first timers but after a few builds, one should know not to get too hung up on this smaller details. The basic concept of each case has be designed for water/air cooling in mind, so it should be quite effective. You're only trying to squeeze the last bit of blood which can be an insignificant value. Its like the guys who spend weeks lapping a cpu. I don't really see the benefit but for those who must have every single last drop, have fun


----------



## emsj86

just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


----------



## Mega Man

save your self !!! run away NOW !!!!!!

jk

congrats [email protected]~


----------



## wermad

Now we need steezy to get his sm8a


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Now we need steezy to get his sm8a


I can't wait!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


One of the events is admirable and worthy of congratulations, . . . . .









The other is more worthy of a visit to your local mental health facility . . . .









I'm gonna stay mum on which is which . . . .









Darlene


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love you right now, seriously - so sick of hearing " hot air rises " or " pushing hot air down with a fan is a bad idea"


Thank you!

I had two semesters of thermodynamics, and while it has been a while and I'm admittedly a bit hazy on the
details at this point, one of the things which stuck with me is that unless you have a big space with lots of
fluid (air, or whatever) where natural convection can work its magic (say, a chimney), forced convection (i.e.
a fan), even pretty damn weak, will easily overcome natural convection. As far as I'm aware, PC cases aren't
chimneys.

Although maybe if you take out all the horizontal plates from the TX-10 and put it on a few pedestals?


----------



## Anateus

Whats the max rad+fan thickness I could use in front of S3 and still be able to mount EK pump res combo on the fan?
I really want to have EK XE in push pull there, but I think that would force me to mount rad and pump combo outside near the exhaus fan grill.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


Congratulations on all that, especially the wedding part !


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


It's contagious! My first purchase after my Case Labs was an engagement ring for the lady who encouraged me to purchase it









Luckily we have rigs to build to escape from some of the wedding planning. The wedding industry has gone insane!

Congratulations - I got word last week that my Mercury S8 should ship this week (ordered first week of June). I have the pedestal and it's lonely


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


Congrats man!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> atx psu specs:
> 
> tbh, you're sweating a lot of the small stuff. I would highly recommend concentrate on getting the major components done first and then manage the little things as they come along. Its more crucial to get the basic layout done first and then do the small details (sort of like sculpting, get a basic shape first and then work on the finer details).










So much this.

@SteezyTN You can use whatever pics float your boat.









TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Rod Rosenberg and Bob Stewart took home 1st at the PDXLAN/CPU Mag Mod Contest with their modded Merlin SM8. Slick build and really shows what these cases are capable of. Their build will also be featured on the cover of CPU Magazine for October.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love you right now, seriously - so sick of hearing " hot air rises " or " pushing hot air down with a fan is a bad idea"
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I had two semesters of thermodynamics, and while it has been a while and I'm admittedly a bit hazy on the
> details at this point, one of the things which stuck with me is that unless you have a big space with lots of
> fluid (air, or whatever) where natural convection can work its magic (say, a chimney), forced convection (i.e.
> a fan), even pretty damn weak, will easily overcome natural convection. As far as I'm aware, PC cases aren't
> chimneys.
> 
> Although maybe if you take out all the horizontal plates from the TX-10 and put it on a few pedestals?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Whats the max rad+fan thickness I could use in front of S3 and still be able to mount EK pump res combo on the fan?
> I really want to have EK XE in push pull there, but I think that would force me to mount rad and pump combo outside near the exhaus fan grill.


top fan or bottom


Spoiler: weddings!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> just placed my order on ppc sm8 build log will begin when I return from vacation. Two things will be changed when I get home one will be a new pc being built and the other I will be engaged to be married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's contagious! My first purchase after my Case Labs was an engagement ring for the lady who encouraged me to purchase it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily we have rigs to build to escape from some of the wedding planning. The wedding industry has gone insane!
> 
> Congratulations - I got word last week that my Mercury S8 should ship this week (ordered first week of June). I have the pedestal and it's lonely
Click to expand...





i am being serious ! you both need to look into the ritz carlson

i wanna say we had a wedding for 50 ppl, food included and a night in the honeymoonsuite ( tbh was worth the 5k right there- they charge 1500 a night- that will be our 10th anniversary gift ) for ~ 5k

not including the photographer

food was amazing ! we used their sound equip- no dj and people stated it was the prettiest wedding ever ( not just people who would blow hot air up my bum either- people i trust to tell me the truth )

i liked it, - best part, there was someone their the whole wedding,

i needed it - i asked and it happened !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Rod Rosenberg and Bob Stewart took home 1st at the PDXLAN/CPU Mag Mod Contest with their modded Merlin SM8. Slick build and really shows what these cases are capable of. Their build will also be featured on the cover of CPU Magazine for October.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you sure that isnt a TT ? D:


----------



## Archea47

Great idea, Mega!

And on an "equally" (







) exciting note:
Quote:


> An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.
> 
> The status of order #[redacted] is now Shipped
> Order Details
> Order Total: $608.79 USD
> Date Placed: 27th May 2015
> Payment Method: Credit Card












Time to flush & paint the remaining radiators


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Whats the max rad+fan thickness I could use in front of S3 and still be able to mount EK pump res combo on the fan?
> I really want to have EK XE in push pull there, but I think that would force me to mount rad and pump combo outside near the exhaus fan grill.


It probably won't work in push/pull, but with one set of fans, is probably doable. I can get a koolance res pump combo in there. With the XE rad, it looks like it is about 92-93mm to the front edge of the motherboard with one set of fans.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It probably won't work in push/pull, but with one set of fans, is probably doable. I can get a koolance res pump combo in there. With the XE rad, it looks like it is about 92-93mm to the front edge of the motherboard with one set of fans.


Thanks, just what I needed


----------



## rioja

Is it Caselabs too?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Rod Rosenberg and Bob Stewart took home 1st at the PDXLAN/CPU Mag Mod Contest with their modded Merlin SM8. Slick build and really shows what these cases are capable of. Their build will also be featured on the cover of CPU Magazine for October.


Intel could not have asked for better !


----------



## Dagamus NM

That is a pretty darn sweet Intel build. X99 with four 730's and all eight ram slots filled.

What is the drive at the bottom of the big window? Is that a 2.5" 750? I have never actually seen one, only the pcie versions.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is a pretty darn sweet Intel build. X99 with four 730's and all eight ram slots filled.
> 
> What is the drive at the bottom of the big window? Is that a 2.5" 750? I have never actually seen one, only the pcie versions.


Yes Intel NMVe based SSD connected to PCIE M2 slot on the MoBo. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Is it Caselabs too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ugh, I hate those things because the betta can barely move around in it. Had to downgrade my crowntail to a Fluval Ebi/Flora (7.8 gallons) from his standard 10 gallon due to it springing a leak and I feel bad for putting him in what's essentially a 12" cube.

EDIT: And if CaseLabs did it, it would somehow incorporate the Flexbays, AMS, and also support castors


----------



## X-Nine

Jim's up to something... What, I'm not quite sure, but I think he's staying work on a new line, probably something that starts with a G.... G, for gangsta!!!

He's been mum on anything definitive, but I know the cogs never stop spinning in his head, and he's usually up to something if he's this quiet.

I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.


----------



## alltheGHz

#gangsta


----------



## VSG

Well now that Zeus is finally done, he ain't got no more excuses left! I am going to go bribe the chimps to play Thug Life videos on a loop till this is done.


----------



## wermad

Saturn (or Apollo) lineup to house these beasts(?)















Or "Energia Vulkan"? Something bigger then a TX10...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Can you guys send the S3?

The PSU is ready!



TCO


----------



## wermad

Nice paint TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice paint TCO


Thanks! I was hoping it would turn out ok









TCO


----------



## longroadtrip

monsterITX is finally back on the build table! New blocks go on tomorrow!











mPowered will be done soon as well. Just trying to decide which pump and res.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> monsterITX is finally back on the build table! New blocks go on tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mPowered will be done soon as well. Just trying to decide which pump and res.


Nice man! Too bad you have an AMD card though....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Nice man! Too bad you have an AMD card though....


Says the lad w/ a 750 Ti


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Says the lad w/ a 750 Ti


I'm currently on vacation in cali right now, I'm shadowing my older brother (he works at Nvidia), and I'm working on getting a GPU. Trust me, I'm not happy with my 750ti, but its Nvidia.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Nice man! Too bad you have an AMD card though....


There's 2 nvidia cards in mPowered. I got the 290x for $200 (brand new) this week, hard to pass that up


----------



## wermad

I've been itching to get these guys for a long time since I wanted to jump on 5x1 wqhd (something you can't do on Nvidia







), but 4k grabbed my attention. So I don't really see a dire need for the five mini-dp's ; more then likely, next year, I'll be looking for some used Ti's (I hope scaling is better then Kepler's). My blocks were on sale for almost half of what new one's from other makes go for, so it was a really easy decisions. In 4k, everything runs smooth for the newer and recent games. Some older one's can get a bit finicky in 4k, so I drop it down to wqhd. Other then that, with enough cooling, you can tame these Hawaiian volcanoes


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.


Do you mean it eclipse Single Wide Magnum? I have 2-3 weeks until my SMA8 will be shipped, maybe it's good idea to cancel or postpone my order and see at this new line?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Those are some seriously smexy blocks!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Jim's up to something... What, I'm not quite sure, but I think he's staying work on a new line, probably something that starts with a G.... G, for gangsta!!!
> 
> He's been mum on anything definitive, but I know the cogs never stop spinning in his head, and he's usually up to something if he's this quiet.
> 
> I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.


if they haulted the line of Nova series (that's the right name right), I'm assuming even if he does release a new line, wouldn't it be a while till it's actually released? I love the look of the SMA8, and I'm super exited for it to come, but I'll be very disappointed if a new line comes out within the next few months


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> if they haulted the line of Nova series (that's the right name right), I'm assuming even if he does release a new line, wouldn't it be a while till it's actually released? I love the look of the SMA8, and I'm super exited for it to come, but I'll be very disappointed if a new line comes out within the next few months


You are right it is Nova. I would think from a business stand point if you have to hault numerous things that you would also post-pone a new line up. Im not CL so they could be up to something. Want them to get back at and stronger then before.

I love my X2M but now I want full ATX...I hate this hobby sometimes.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> but I'll be very disappointed if a new line comes out within the next few months


exactly, this is just like buy new car and next generation came out after few weeks

and you already have an outdated car


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> exactly, this is just like buy new car and next generation came out after few weeks
> 
> and you already have an outdated car


Well it's not that the SMA8 will be outdated, it's the fact that it would be disappointing to get an awesome case, and then have it replaced with something better. And I don't necessarily mean better, because the SMA8 is, like I said, and awesome case. With Caselabs, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well it's not that the SMA8 will be outdated, it's the fact that it would be disappointing to get an awesome case, and then have it replaced with something better. And I don't necessarily mean better, because the SMA8 is, like I said, and awesome case. With Caselabs, you can't go wrong either way.


Sure it's awesome, but it's not ideal. For example, it can't carry 560 on top without moding, and cutouts for wires are not placed well.

You see how Jim changed it in his own SMA8



Well it seems this is the only 2 minuses I may say in SMA8







but who know what will be in next gen. Maybe some way to push cold air in main chamber like in TJ11, or smth


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Sure it's awesome, but it's not ideal. For example, it can't carry 560 on top without moding, and cutouts for wires are not placed well.
> 
> You see how Jim changed it in his own SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems this is the only 2 minuses I may say in SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who know what will be in next gen. Maybe some way to push cold air in main chamber like in TJ11, or smth


You can mod it yourself. Just because a 560 won't fit doesn't mean it's a bad case. A 480 is still more than enough. I was just stating that I would be kind of dissapointed if I receive my case and an updated one is released next month. But it's still not stopping me from enjoying the SMA8.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean it eclipse Single Wide Magnum? I have 2-3 weeks until my SMA8 will be shipped, maybe it's good idea to cancel or postpone my order and see at this new line?
Click to expand...

No, the EARLIEST you'd probably see something is December, and that's if the stars align correctly. Probably looking more toward the beginning of next year some time. A case has to be designed, machines have to be programmed, prototypes built... It's a ways out.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Those are some seriously smexy blocks!


Yes, usually, i found GPU blocks to be pretty ugly, but those man !


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've been itching to get these guys for a long time since I wanted to jump on 5x1 wqhd (something you can't do on Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but 4k grabbed my attention. So I don't really see a dire need for the five mini-dp's ; more then likely, next year, I'll be looking for some used Ti's (I hope scaling is better then Kepler's). My blocks were on sale for almost half of what new one's from other makes go for, so it was a really easy decisions. In 4k, everything runs smooth for the newer and recent games. Some older one's can get a bit finicky in 4k, so I drop it down to wqhd. Other then that, with enough cooling, you can tame these Hawaiian volcanoes


Damn that's smexy!


----------



## zerone

Hey all,

So I have a SMA8 on order and trying to make up my mind on radiator options.

If I put a 560 rad in the bottom chamber, will I still have room to instal a 120 fan in the bottom most flex bay?

If not, then would a 480 make it possible?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, the EARLIEST you'd probably see something is December, and that's if the stars align correctly. Probably looking more toward the beginning of next year some time. A case has to be designed, machines have to be programmed, prototypes built... It's a ways out.


This is great news! I don't know anything about the new line... but count me in, I want one!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Saturn (or Apollo) lineup to house these beasts(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Energia Vulkan"? Something bigger then a TX10...


More pics, please. That rad is HUGE!!


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I have a SMA8 on order and trying to make up my mind on radiator options.
> 
> If I put a 560 rad in the bottom chamber, will I still have room to instal a 120 fan in the bottom most flex bay?
> 
> If not, then would a 480 make it possible?


I have a 560mm in mine and a 120mm fan in the bottom flex bay:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Jim's up to something... What, I'm not quite sure, but I think he's staying work on a new line, probably something that starts with a G.... G, for gangsta!!!
> 
> He's been mum on anything definitive, but I know the cogs never stop spinning in his head, and he's usually up to something if he's this quiet.
> 
> I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.


Tbh I would be sad and irritated if this happened. I don't care about the colors. And I understand maybe Gemini may make more interchangeable parts which is good and may make manufacturing quicker.

But the nova series is already designed and at least mostly programmed in. With an already wanting base. (People who want to buy)

With that said
I hope Kevin and Jim know I know there is far more to run a business 5 then I know and that they know what they are doing and only they know what's going on behind the scenes. But still that is my 2 cents, and I would be willing to bet more would share my feelings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> monsterITX is finally back on the build table! New blocks go on tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mPowered will be done soon as well. Just trying to decide which pump and res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man! Too bad you have an AMD card though....
Click to expand...

Pfft I'll take amd over the other any day

Please note I'll take use if all four gig on my card


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Saturn (or Apollo) lineup to house these beasts(?)


Shame that 840 won't fit, even in the Flex bays - 4 too short I think.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I have a 560mm in mine and a 120mm fan in the bottom flex bay:


Great picture! So 560 fill fit with fan in front only with fittings on back side?

I wonder how it was done in Jim's build with GTX 560


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Great picture! So 560 fill fit with fan in front only with fittings on back side?
> 
> I wonder how it was done in Jim's build with GTX 560


Not necessarily. I just wanted mine the way I have it. I think it will work the other way if you want, but it might be tight. I didn't try.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Great picture! So 560 fill fit with fan in front only with fittings on back side?
> 
> I wonder how it was done in Jim's build with GTX 560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Send me a Pm with this Build Log Please









TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I have a SMA8 on order and trying to make up my mind on radiator options.
> 
> If I put a 560 rad in the bottom chamber, will I still have room to instal a 120 fan in the bottom most flex bay?
> 
> If not, then would a 480 make it possible?


A 560 will fit with a 120 fan on the bottom chamber. I had a sr1 down there and is one of the largest 560 rad.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Shame that 840 won't fit, even in the Flex bays - 4 too short I think.


Qft. Its a 6x140, and cl 14.3 bracket uses 11 slots and won't work with the monster tx10. if you don't mind having it stick up or down a bit, a ped should help w/ the extra length.

What ever happened to the bitspower 600mm (120.5)???



http://www.overclock.net/t/1414419/bitspower-bitspower-to-release-120-240-360-480-600-series-radiators

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please note I'll take use if all four gig on my card


Its a 12.5% reserve, when it wants to and how it wants to use this reserve mind you is up to the card...







(I like to poke fun at both sides btw







). I think i need two psu's now


----------



## Mega Man

Yet if that 12% was not important we never would of known about the false advertising.

They can claim mistake all they want I don't believe them.


----------



## VSG

Those BP rads never made it to retail









They are currently using Black Ice based rads.


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I have a 560mm in mine and a 120mm fan in the bottom flex bay:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A 560 will fit with a 120 fan on the bottom chamber. I had a sr1 down there and is one of the largest 560 rad.


Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Jim's up to something... What, I'm not quite sure, but I think he's staying work on a new line, probably something that starts with a G.... G, for gangsta!!!
> 
> He's been mum on anything definitive, but I know the cogs never stop spinning in his head, and he's usually up to something if he's this quiet.
> 
> I'm thinking the next line, whether Gemini or not, will eclipse the Magnum line in features and versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I would be sad and irritated if this happened. I don't care about the colors. And I understand maybe Gemini may make more interchangeable parts which is good and may make manufacturing quicker.
> 
> But the nova series is already designed and at least mostly programmed in. With an already wanting base. (People who want to buy)
> 
> With that said
> I hope Kevin and Jim know I know there is far more to run a business 5 then I know and that they know what they are doing and only they know what's going on behind the scenes. But still that is my 2 cents, and I would be willing to bet more would share my feelings
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> monsterITX is finally back on the build table! New blocks go on tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mPowered will be done soon as well. Just trying to decide which pump and res.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice man! Too bad you have an AMD card though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft I'll take amd over the other any day
> 
> Please note I'll take use if all four gig on my card
Click to expand...

Sorry to say, but that's part of product and business development, the continuation of improving things. The X2 and X5 may never see the light of day. Jim and Kevin weren't satisfied with how they turned out. Many attempts were made to produce them that they just aren't satisfied with, and they won't push a product out that they wouldn't build in themselves.

Gemini has always been slated to be the successor of the Magnum line, which is almost 5 years old now. It's scaled very well and is still very much a great series, but at some point you have to innovate and improve upon your products or you'll just get passed by. Nature of the beast.

Jim and Kevin know full well what they're doing and why, I've never had any reason to doubt their vision, and I won't start now.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sorry to say, but that's part of product and business development, the continuation of improving things. The X2 and X5 may never see the light of day. Jim and Kevin weren't satisfied with how they turned out. Many attempts were made to produce them that they just aren't satisfied with, and they won't push a product out that they wouldn't build in themselves.
> 
> Gemini has always been slated to be the successor of the Magnum line, which is almost 5 years old now. It's scaled very well and is still very much a great series, but at some point you have to innovate and improve upon your products or you'll just get passed by. Nature of the beast.
> 
> Jim and Kevin know full well what they're doing and why, I've never had any reason to doubt their vision, and I won't start now.


Would this be a sign to cancel my order on my SMA8 then??? And wait...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would this be a sign to cancel my order on my SMA8 then??? And wait...




TCO


----------



## Raxus

So I'm starting my first water cooling build. I currently have a corsair 750D, seems like it might be a little tight to work in. Considering an SM8, but holy hell are they expensive would the difference between the 750d and the sm8 be worth the cost?

I also noticed there's basically a knockoff from Thermaltake on the way. obviously it would not be the same quality, but the price might be a little easier to swallow.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So I'm starting my first water cooling build. I currently have a corsair 750D, seems like it might be a little tight to work in. Considering an SM8, but holy hell are they expensive would the difference between the 750d and the sm8 be worth the cost?
> 
> I also noticed there's basically a knockoff from Thermaltake on the way. obviously it would not be the same quality, but the price might be a little easier to swallow.


I just say "you get what you pay for".

I'm currently using a 750D, and I placed my order for an SMA8 last month. I vote an SM8 and add a pedestal later


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Would this be a sign to cancel my order on my SMA8 then??? And wait...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> [IMG ALT=""*snip*[/IMG]
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Good opportunity to offer a "Caselabs Step-up" program????









The Uncertain One = Steezy (jk







)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Good opportunity to offer a "Caselabs Step-up" program????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Uncertain One = Steezy* (jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












Someone agrees!

TCO


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So I'm starting my first water cooling build. I currently have a corsair 750D, seems like it might be a little tight to work in. Considering an SM8, but holy hell are they expensive would the difference between the 750d and the sm8 be worth the cost?
> 
> I also noticed there's basically a knockoff from Thermaltake on the way. obviously it would not be the same quality, but the price might be a little easier to swallow.


I went from a 750D to a SMA8. There are really no words to describe how much better it is working in the CL. I vote you go horizontal. S8


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> *I went from a 750D to a SMA8. There are really no words to describe how much better it is working in the CL*. I vote you go horizontal. S8


This..









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Does this seem like a good deal. I know it's international shipping. I can't seem to find the lower chamber of the STH10 filter on PPCS.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I went from a 750D to a SMA8. There are really no words to describe how much better it is working in the CL. I vote you go horizontal. S8


I would if my desk would fit it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I would if my desk would fit it.


I built an extension to put my Sma8 on.

TCO


----------



## Raxus

I was looking into the SM8, which is about the size of the 750D, so it should fit in the same spot just fine.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I have a SMA8 on order and trying to make up my mind on radiator options.
> 
> If I put a 560 rad in the bottom chamber, will I still have room to instal a 120 fan in the bottom most flex bay?
> 
> If not, then would a 480 make it possible?


Just FYI, it even works with two 560 radiators in the bottom, just tried it out in my SMH10 (two HWLabs SR-1),
and a flexbay 25 mm fan mount (I don't think the 38 mm would fit though). It has the same bottom section as
the SMA8 as far as I know.

Are you intending to put the fan there as an outlet? If that's so, I honestly don't think it's needed, the air will
be pushed out without needing to use fans. You could also get a perforated case bottom, and ventilated
PSU covers, the the bottom chamber will be pretty open and the air which comes in through the radiators
will have no difficulty escaping. Just some food for thought. If you want the fan there for other reasons, nvm.

The radiator setup I use is: 2 x 560 in bottom chamber (both radiators as air intakes), 1 x 480 in roof, PSU
in the front vertically.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I built an extension to put my Sma8 on.
> 
> TCO


I built a whole new desk for my 5x1 array and sth10. Unfortunately, even this desk isn't enough for the tx10+ped








.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> The radiator setup I use is: 2 x 560 in bottom chamber (both radiators as air intakes), 1 x 480 in roof, PSU
> in the front vertically.


When 560 SR-1 (or any other Black Ice rad with width 153mm) mounted on bottom, what distance left between rad and mid plate?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I built a whole new desk for my 5x1 array and sth10. Unfortunately, even this desk isn't enough for the tx10+ped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am glad I reinforced the center of the table. My Sma8 is heavy. I could only imagine the STH10..

TCO


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> When 560 SR-1 (or any other Black Ice rad with width 153mm) mounted on bottom, what distance left between rad and mid plate?


If you install the radiator in the lower position (you have two positions to choose from with regards
to which holes in the frame you bolt the radiator bracket to), 21 mm. If you have a midplate with
120 mm holes, the blanking plates for those holes will make that probably about 18 mm to 20 mm
where they are located (can't really measure that). But yeah, between the actual midplate and the
radiator it's about 21 mm.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> If you install the radiator in the lower position (you have two positions to choose from with regards
> to which holes in the frame you bolt the radiator bracket to), 21 mm. If you have a midplate with
> 120 mm holes, the blanking plates for those holes will make that probably about 18 mm to 20 mm
> where they are located (can't really measure that). But yeah, between the actual midplate and the
> radiator it's about 21 mm.


Is it possible to fit 90 degree adapter or pass through in this 21 mm? Or they all much taller?

Even this
Bitspower Matte Black Rotary 90-Degree IG1/4 Extender - BP-MB90R
has 26.6 mm itself, not speaking about adding adapter (pass through) to it.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Is it possible to fit 90 degree adapter or pass through in this 21 mm? Or they all much taller?
> 
> Even this
> Bitspower Matte Black Rotary 90-Degree IG1/4 Extender - BP-MB90R
> has 26.6 mm itself, not speaking about adding adapter (pass through) to it.


I don't think that would fit, no (I actually think I had the same plan at some point







).

What I'm planning to do is roughly something like this (apologies for the horrible paint, it is not
to scale, but I hope it's comprehensible. You're looking at a cross section of the bottom compartment
with two radiators and the midplate and part of the vertical divider):










I go behind the motherboard tray, then come down to the radiator then have an angle fitting (the red
thingy) go between the radiator and the midplate.

You should also be able to come down between the radiators though, there is about 110 mm of space
between the radiators for the SR-1s (just one side of fans, otherwise deduct another 50 mm or so).

EDIT: If you have part of the fitting going through the midplate into the upper compartment, then yes
it would fit, but I'm not sure how nice it would look.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

What I used on top of my Reservoirs due to the limited space.

TCO

Needs an 18mm fitting (For tubing) to be flush with surface


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Is it possible to fit 90 degree adapter or pass through in this 21 mm? Or they all much taller?
> 
> Even this
> Bitspower Matte Black Rotary 90-Degree IG1/4 Extender - BP-MB90R
> has 26.6 mm itself, not speaking about adding adapter (pass through) to it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


No, not possible. You can check chessboard log I have been there. Not even with the small non rotary bitspower 90.

Here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build/50#post_23104531


----------



## rioja

Yes, tube itself should fit in this 21 mm.

Also maybe this option will work, when acrylic tube goes through grommet and bend right after mid plate.



But to have real pass through is almost impossible. I have found some slim version of pass thru - BP-WTP-C04



It has 12mm but no way to connect anything to it.

I think that thechnically it is possible to make such 90-degree pass-through slim adapter with 20mm height, but it seems no one does this


----------



## alpenwasser

Hm, if you don't use a passthrough fitting and get a tad creative with attaching the angle fitting to its
two counterpoints, that might just about fit, yeah. EDIT: Apparently it won't, nevermind.

EDIT: Yeah, I think making a direct bend in the tube after the hole is probably your best bet. And
indeed, such a slim passthrough angle would indeed be rather handy.

You could always make one yourself from Delrin/Acetal, should not be too difficult or expensive
if you're a bit adept with your hands.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> What I used on top of my Reservoirs due to the limited space.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Needs an 18mm fitting (For tubing) to be flush with surface


Hey TCO, do you have a link to that fitting? I think it might be low enough profile for something I need.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hey TCO, do you have a link to that fitting? I think it might be low enough profile for something I need.


Take it

TCO

THey didn't have these when I was building. these


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hey TCO, do you have a link to that fitting? I think it might be low enough profile for something I need.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-90-degree-ig-1-4-adapter-matte-black.html


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> What I used on top of my Reservoirs due to the limited space.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Needs an 18mm fitting (For tubing) to be flush with surface


You know yes, this thing may work, at least if pass through used upside down

So this 18 mm part



Will screw into 3mm part here



Total height is exactly 21 mm


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> You know yes, this thing may work, at least if pass through used upside down
> 
> So this 18 mm part
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will screw into 3mm part here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total height is exactly 21 mm


Have you seen my previous post? Have you checked this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build/50#post_23104531

? It will be extremely tight and might not fit at all. I measured 19 mm not 21 mm there. I cut the pass through to be smaller than using inverted and even so. Check the pictures.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Have you seen my previous post? Have you checked this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build/50#post_23104531
> 
> ? It will be extremely tight and might not fit at all. I measured 19 mm not 21 mm there. I cut the pass through to be smaller than using inverted and even so. Check the pictures.


Yes I saw, good post there. But from drawings of fittings total height is 21 mm. Well if use UT60 instead of GTX/SR it will fit for sure.

Although it will be not too aesthetical to use C04 upside down.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Yes I saw, good post there. But from drawings of fittings total height is 21 mm. Well if use UT60 instead of GTX/SR it will fit for sure.
> 
> Although it will be not too aesthetical to use C04 upside down.


BE Aware. I did not measure 21 mm between the sr1 and the midplate. I measured *19 mm* months ago when I was working on this. So even if you assembled unit (pass through + bitspower smallest 90 degress) give you 21 you will be still short by 2 mm. So you might have to drill the rad/mount to fix it a little lower in order to have 21mm clearance.

Also be aware. The sr-1 use 20 mm fan spacing and the SMA8 bracket is made for 15 mm fan spacing. The sr2 is already fixed with a normal 15 mm fan spacing. So if you go the sr1 route you will need to mod the mount/radiator drill holes.


----------



## rioja

I didn't buy radiators yet, still choosing between Nemesis GTX 560 and UT60 560. Alphacool is by 4.5 mm narrower on each side, so it will be 23-25 mm for fitting. One more plus to the Alphacool side


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I didn't buy radiators yet, still choosing between Nemesis GTX 560 and UT60 560. Alphacool is by 4.5 mm narrower on each side, so it will be 23-25 mm for fitting. One more plus to the Alphacool side


That is a plus indeed. With more room there it would work I think. But HWlabs are among the widest rads. Got say however, I do







the look, constructions, silence, performance and cleanness of the HWlabs...Especially the sr series.


----------



## rioja

I agree, HWLabs better but wider, and it makes the choice is more difficult

I never thought that with such huge case I will measure millimeters


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, the EARLIEST you'd probably see something is December, and that's if the stars align correctly. Probably looking more toward the beginning of next year some time. A case has to be designed, machines have to be programmed, prototypes built... It's a ways out.


Wait, so are you saying that the new cases will be released in december? Should I go for an SMA8 now, or wait for gemini?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No, the EARLIEST you'd probably see something is December, and that's if the stars align correctly. Probably looking more toward the beginning of next year some time. A case has to be designed, machines have to be programmed, prototypes built... It's a ways out.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so are you saying that the new cases will be released in december? Should I go for an SMA8 now, or wait for gemini?
Click to expand...

No. That's not what I said. I said the earliest you would see a new case line is December. That doesn't mean they'd be available. December, as I stated, is a long shot. If you constantly wait to buy something till you're on the bleeding edge, you'll never buy anything. It could be 10 months out, there's no telling until everything falls into place.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No. That's not what I said. I said the earliest you would see a new case line is December. That doesn't mean they'd be available. December, as I stated, is a long shot. If you constantly wait to buy something till you're on the bleeding edge, you'll never buy anything. It could be 10 months out, there's no telling until everything falls into place.


[/@]I'm just stating that it's kind of weird for a company to state that they are haulting the release of something, in this case the nova series, due to reasons of manufacturing. In that case, it's not getting the product finished within the time frame. So if you have a hault of one product, why release or tease of newer items? Either way, I can't wait for my SMA8.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I would if my desk would fit it.


No no. You're doing it all wrong. You get a desk that fits your CL! Lol


----------



## alltheGHz

I actually got the s5 over the s8 because I wanted to show it off on my desk. The s8 is like a coffee table..


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> [/@]I'm just stating that it's kind of weird for a company to state that they are haulting the release of something, in this case the nova series, due to reasons of manufacturing. In that case, it's not getting the product finished within the time frame. So if you have a hault of one product, why release or tease of newer items? Either way, I can't wait for my SMA8.


Gemini is been on the works for a long time now, even before the Nova series. Also, read carefully what Xnine said. Neither Jim or Kevin were happy and fully satisfied with the other two models on the Nova line. As for the SMA8 I think that is the right decision you are making...Gemini is been on the works for a long time and there is no guarantee when it will make the light of the day. Personally I am excited to see Gemini coming out and a more modern set of features like drop in mounts and so on.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No. That's not what I said. I said the earliest you would see a new case line is December. That doesn't mean they'd be available. December, as I stated, is a long shot. If you constantly wait to buy something till you're on the bleeding edge, you'll never buy anything. It could be 10 months out, there's no telling until everything falls into place.
> 
> 
> 
> [/@]I'm just stating that it's kind of weird for a company to state that they are haulting the release of something, in this case the nova series, due to reasons of manufacturing. In that case, it's not getting the product finished within the time frame. So if you have a hault of one product, why release or tease of newer items? Either way, I can't wait for my SMA8.
Click to expand...

There's very good reason to not release the rest of the Novas, again, because they aren't happy with them. We've discontinued many products throughout our run, typically because of lack of sales on that particular item. Managing an inventory of items that don't sell costs far more than ones that do. The novas have literally nothing to do with manufacturing or production schedule issues, Jim wasn't happy with the end result, and he's not going to put something he isn't happy with out for sale.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There's very good reason to not release the rest of the Novas, again, because they aren't happy with them. We've discontinued many products throughout our run, typically because of lack of sales on that particular item. Managing an inventory of items that don't sell costs far more than ones that do. The novas have literally nothing to do with manufacturing or production schedule issues, Jim wasn't happy with the end result, and he's not going to put something he isn't happy with out for sale.


I was just going off what they posted earlier, and what's on the website

"1. It is with deep regret that the NOVA X2 and X5 have been shelved indefinitely. We can't in good conscience release new cases when we can't already make what we have orders for. This is just a simple fact and we apologize for anyone who has been waiting to order one. The X2M will continue to be available. This will also allow us to move to a new design platform more quickly and speed up future product development."

I was just saying what was posted, that it's weird to release cases when you can't make the orders you have now. And I saw that the Gemini series was announced back in 2011. But like I said, I'm still happy to have my order in for the SMA8. I can't wait.


----------



## X-Nine

The SMA8 is a beast. We don't have a flagship case, but if we did, it would be that or the M8 (M8A, now). You'll probably have that case for many years to come. It'll outlast any other piece of hardware you buy, that's for sure.

Unless a breakthrough happens and we all get cybernetic implants....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The SMA8 is a beast. We don't have a flagship case, but if we did, it would be that or the M8 (M8A, now). You'll probably have that case for many years to come. It'll outlast any other piece of hardware you buy, that's for sure.
> 
> Unless a breakthrough happens and we all get cybernetic implants....












Hey I'm just curious how production goes. Being the SMA8 + two tone colors are a 6-7 week wait, when does production of the case actually start?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Yes I saw, good post there. But from drawings of fittings total height is 21 mm. Well if use UT60 instead of GTX/SR it will fit for sure.
> 
> Although it will be not too aesthetical to use C04 upside down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> BE Aware. I did not measure 21 mm between the sr1 and the midplate. I measured *19 mm* months ago when I was working on this. So even if you assembled unit (pass through + bitspower smallest 90 degress) give you 21 you will be still short by 2 mm. So you might have to drill the rad/mount to fix it a little lower in order to have 21mm clearance.


I will re-measure tomorrow to make sure I actually have 21 mm.









But as said, even then, the flexbay divider plate and the 120 mm hole covers will make it less than 21 mm where
they are beacuse they are mounted below the midplate if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Also be aware. The sr-1 use 20 mm fan spacing and the SMA8 bracket is made for 15 mm fan spacing. The sr2 is already fixed with a normal 15 mm fan spacing. So if you go the sr1 route you will need to mod the mount/radiator drill holes.


Wait, was the radiator bracket changed? Because the ones I have fit 20 mm fan spacing without issue
(I have the 560 brackets, to be specific).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That is a plus indeed. With more room there it would work I think. But HWlabs are among the widest rads. Got say however, I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the look, constructions, silence, performance and cleanness of the HWlabs...Especially the sr series.


Same for me, I really love the HWLabs look. Those angled side brackets, even if they use more space, are
very appealing to me and are made from brass (not really that relevant, but it's just a nice detail for a build
quality fetishist like me). Construction is robust. The paintjob is superb. They use M4 bolts. And they perform
great.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It'll outlast any other piece of hardware you buy, that's for sure.


Well such power supply as 1600W Titanium with 10 years warranty may serve the same as the case


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Well such power supply as 1600W Titanium with 10 years warranty may serve the same as the case


Get two of these for Titan X sli


----------



## Mega Man

Or just a 2kw single rail leadex


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *The SMA8 is a beast. We don't have a flagship case, but if we did, it would be that or the M8 (M8A, now). You'll probably have that case for many years to come. It'll outlast any other piece of hardware you buy, that's for sure.*
> 
> Unless a breakthrough happens and we all get cybernetic implants....














Exactly what I love Hearing.

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> I will re-measure tomorrow to make sure I actually have 21 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as said, even then, the flexbay divider plate and the 120 mm hole covers will make it less than 21 mm where
> they are beacuse they are mounted below the midplate if I remember correctly.
> *Wait, was the radiator bracket changed? Because the ones I have fit 20 mm fan spacing without issue
> (I have the 560 brackets, to be specific).*
> Same for me, I really love the HWLabs look. Those angled side brackets, even if they use more space, are
> very appealing to me and are made from brass (not really that relevant, but it's just a nice detail for a build
> quality fetishist like me). Construction is robust. The paintjob is superb. They use M4 bolts. And they perform
> great.


They do fit, my bad for given the impression will not fit. But the sr1 is wide and big and with the fan in front and the ports on front of the case too I had to mod a bit to put it further back on the case...Which is the situation Rioja is considering too


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I agree, HWLabs better but wider, and it makes the choice is more difficult
> 
> I never thought that with such huge case I will measure millimeters


Heh, know that feeling: but from the Motherboard point of view. I am trying to decide if the RVE or the X99-E WS will be the board I go with, and it will come down by all looks to be the WS as I think the RVe is just a touch too long to fit in my S8.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm just curious how production goes. Being the SMA8 + two tone colors are a 6-7 week wait, when does production of the case actually start?


they dont offer the two tone anymore.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> they dont offer the two tone anymore.


I know. I placed my order back in June with two tone. I'm just asking when they actually start the building process.

Edit* And oh, I was so tempted to place an order for the SMA8 pedestal so I can add two thick "as heck" 560's. Now that would be down wicked cooling. I may add a pedestal next year just for the hell of it. Is anyone running an SMA8 with a pedestal?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know. I placed my order back in June with two tone. I'm just asking when they actually start the building process.
> 
> Edit* And oh, I was so tempted to place an order for the SMA8 pedestal so I can add two thick "as heck" 560's. Now that would be down wicked cooling. I may add a pedestal next year just for the hell of it. Is anyone running an SMA8 with a pedestal?


You mean these:




I has two of these phatty rads sitting in my ped


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You mean these:
> 
> I has two of these phatty rads sitting in my ped


Yes, EXACTLY!!!! I want to try and keep my two TX's below 40c, but I don't think I can do that with the 560, 480, 360, and 240 if i do a single loop.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yes, EXACTLY!!!! I want to try and keep my two TX's below 40c, but I don't think I can do that with the 560, 480, 360, and 240 if i do a single loop.


Don't confuse the heat monsters of amd with nvidia. Nvidia has always had great temps. Szeged had his triple Titan X ~40°C at load in an S8. Unless you're gonna run ultra quiet fans ~500rpm, that should be enough for two TX's.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I love Hearing.
> 
> TCO


Gohan is a punk all about Vegeta.
I do agree though, a CL Chassis will outlast 90% of the hardware.


----------



## Raxus

So I'm really considering ordering an SM8, but I noticed it's 3 years old. What are the chances of this case being discontinued or succeeded by something better? Would really hate to drop that kind of money and something better comes along shortly after.


----------



## wermad

I would be extremely surprised if they dropped th sm8a as this and the S8 are the biggest buzzes in this thread. If anything, there maybe a slightly revised model (think th10>th10a).

Edit: in the pc world, there will be something "better" down the road for most hardware. You take your chances now or later. Already bummed I went with DC and not waited for SL







.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So I'm really considering ordering an SM8, but I noticed it's 3 years old. What are the chances of this case being discontinued or succeeded by something better? Would really hate to drop that kind of money and something better comes along shortly after.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I would be extremely surprised if they dropped th sm8a as this and the S8 are the biggest buzzes in this thread. If anything, there maybe a slightly revised model (think th10>th10a).


One things that's nice is that the CL cases have a high resell value. You could always sell it if a new/revision came out. I say you get the SM8 now. And honestly, if they do come out with a new one, it won't matter because the SM8 is still a great case. I almost got that with a pedestal instead of the SMA8.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So I'm really considering ordering an SM8, but I noticed it's 3 years old. What are the chances of this case being discontinued or succeeded by something better? Would really hate to drop that kind of money and something better comes along shortly after.


Yeah, the S8 is getting a little long in the tooth, but it's still a great chassis that can serve the purpose for many people out there. Did you see BS Mods' Intel build? They did that in the S8 just within the last couple of months, so it's relevance is still very much intact.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I would be extremely surprised if they dropped th sm8a as this and the S8 are the biggest buzzes in this thread. If anything, there maybe a slightly revised model (think th10>th10a).
> 
> Edit: in the pc world, there will be something "better" down the road for most hardware. You take your chances now or later. Already bummed I went with DC and not waited for SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DC and SL?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, the S8 is getting a little long in the tooth, but it's still a great chassis that can serve the purpose for many people out there. Did you see BS Mods' Intel build? They did that in the S8 just within the last couple of months, so it's relevance is still very much intact.


You mean SM8?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> DC and SL?


Devils Canyon and Skylake


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, the S8 is getting a little long in the tooth, but it's still a great chassis that can serve the purpose for many people out there. Did you see BS Mods' Intel build? They did that in the S8 just within the last couple of months, so it's relevance is still very much intact.


That's awesome! Do you guys still sell parts for your discontinued models?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, the S8 is getting a little long in the tooth, but it's still a great chassis that can serve the purpose for many people out there. Did you see BS Mods' Intel build? They did that in the S8 just within the last couple of months, so it's relevance is still very much intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean SM8?
Click to expand...

Bah! I've been up 20 hours.... Gonna have to have the Lab Chimps bring me some nitro coffee....

Yes, the S8, S8's gonna be around a while yet. It's very popular and continues to sell well. The features are up there and lots of people love Horizontal layouts.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Devils Canyon and Skylake


Right. lol Thanks


----------



## Raxus

Also is there any possibility of the gun metal option returning within the next month or so?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, the S8 is getting a little long in the tooth, but it's still a great chassis that can serve the purpose for many people out there. Did you see BS Mods' Intel build? They did that in the S8 just within the last couple of months, so it's relevance is still very much intact.
> 
> That's awesome! Do you guys still sell parts for your discontinued models
Click to expand...

Not really, since chassis are build to order and accessories for certain models become discontinued when the model does, HOWEVER, we make a commitment to offer replacement parts that we can fabricate for at least 1 year after any model is discontinued (and often longer) Accidentally mess up a panel? Just email our CS team and they can provide a price for whatever needs to be replaced.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Also is there any possibility of the gun metal option returning within the next month or so?


They didn't release a particular time table for when two tones and other colour options were coming back.... At least other than something along the lines of once turnaround times are brought back to a more managed timeframe.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys I was not going to make a build log for the X2M I got here because I wanted to do a quick build and was (still am) too much involved with "grey matter". But time passed, grey matter is almost done (90% done) and I started to work on the HTPC Nova X2M. Since is a pretty new case with few builds on it, and also because I could not resist just putting old hardware there without any mods, I decided to finally start another build log for the x2m called "Old Copper". Should be live soon but here is a tease of the paint job on the rads:




This was just the test for the paint job. First rad is ready and curing should take pics tomorrow and make the log live.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1566340/old-copper-a-nova-x2m-htpc-build#post_24211213


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> They do fit, my bad for given the impression will not fit. But the sr1 is wide and big and with the fan in front and the ports on front of the case too I had to mod a bit to put it further back on the case...Which is the situation Rioja is considering too


Ah, right, that makes more sense. Indeed, I had the ports on the radiators on the back end when I tried out
whether a fan would fit into the flexbay since it didn't fit the other way around (without mods like you seem
to have done).

Anyway, I just took another measurement. From the top of the rad to the bottom of the mid plate I do indeed
get 21 mm. However, from the top of the rad until the bottom of the 120 mm blanking plates or the flexbay
separator plate, it is a few mm less, 18 to 19 sounds about right. So depending on where you are inthe
case, it can vary by a few mm.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Anyway, I just took another measurement. From the top of the rad to the bottom of the mid plate I do indeed
> get 21 mm. However, from the top of the rad until the bottom of the 120 mm blanking plates or the flexbay
> separator plate, it is a few mm less, 18 to 19 sounds about right. So depending on where you are inthe
> case, it can vary by a few mm.


I use solid mid plate, so it means that 90-degree C39 fitting with C04 (upside down) pass-through will fit with both radiators UT60 and GTX, and C04 in standard orientation won't fit in both cases, since 25.5mm with UT60 is still not enough (it's required 30mm).

Although I'm not sure how good C04 looks withlong side placed on top of mid plate. Found this view in Chess Build



Perhaps Gabriel will show more, especially when tube connected to long side


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So I'm starting my first water cooling build. I currently have a corsair 750D, seems like it might be a little tight to work in. Considering an SM8, but holy hell are they expensive would the difference between the 750d and the sm8 be worth the cost?
> 
> I also noticed there's basically a knockoff from Thermaltake on the way. obviously it would not be the same quality, but the price might be a little easier to swallow.


Here's My







,

It is, without a doubt, worth going from a lousy 750D to a quality SM8!

There is a world of difference! You will be the happiest man on earth when you get it, believe me I own an SM8 with pedestal


----------



## Razor 116

Looking at getting a Mercury S8 or possibly an SM8, Upgrading from a 750D. For people in the UK what were your customs charges, The HMRC calculator is giving me some weird values?


----------



## Anateus

Try www.gamingrigs.de (send him a picture of your case options).
Also there is www.dutycalculator.com, try it out.


----------



## SteezyTN

Lol, everyone's upgrading from the Corsair 750D, myself included.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I came from a Corsair C70 myself and I'd say the M8 is the Flagship


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm coming from a Corsair Air 540. The cheap version of an M8.


----------



## Raxus

Does the SM8

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/

natively support a 360 rad in the front? or do I need to purchase this?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/

?


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Does the SM8
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/
> 
> natively support a 360 rad in the front? or do I need to purchase this?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/
> 
> ?


You need to purchase the 120.3 flex bay mount to get the 360 in there







.


----------



## sdmf74

I too owned a c70 then a 750d and now an SM8. Well worth the upgrade to CL! I personally will never own a Corsair case again.


----------



## SteezyTN

Haha haha, I came from a C70, and then a 750D too. Now in a month it'll be a SMA8


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I use solid mid plate, so it means that 90-degree C39 fitting with C04 (upside down) pass-through will fit with both radiators UT60 and GTX, and C04 in standard orientation won't fit in both cases, since 25.5mm with UT60 is still not enough (it's required 30mm).
> 
> Although I'm not sure how good C04 looks withlong side placed on top of mid plate. Found this view in Chess Build
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Gabriel will show more, especially when tube connected to long side


you can see final tube arrangement here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build/80#post_23186039

In the end I did not drill over the sr1 because there was not enough space. You can see on those pics that rad is in the side opposite to the mb side. You can also see the two reservoir pass throughs as well as a third coming from the black (white liquid) reservoir. Those pass through are already out of the sr1 way. The drill I did not make it is the one coming from the front rad to below since that would conflict with the sr1. The solution was to drill on the MB wall and make that line coming from the top rad on the back of the case:


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I too owned a c70 then a 750d and now an SM8. Well worth the upgrade to CL! I personally will never own a Corsair case again.


I'm using a 750D right now, contemplating an SM8. Keep going back and forth if it's worth the money. I guess I could probably sell the 750d for $100 or so.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Lol, everyone's upgrading from the Corsair 750D, myself included.


Not everyone, but I am upgrading from an 800D


----------



## DarthBaggins

After doing the reverse atx mod to my c70 I saw why the case was so inexpensive, and was given an offer on a M8 with pedestal that I couldn't refuse lol. Also I plan on staying with using CL cases from here on out. Wanting an X2M or S5 next


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I'm using a 750D right now, contemplating an SM8. Keep going back and forth if it's worth the money. I guess I could probably sell the *750d for $100* or so.


Good Luck. I wish I could say mine was worth 100$. I guess I could ask around 50$ for mine.

TCO


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Good Luck. I wish I could say mine was worth 100$. I guess I could ask around 50$ for mine.
> 
> TCO


I can make up unrealistic value for my 750D to justify the case labs purchase if I want to


----------



## emsj86

Yea selling a case that's not a 300 dollar plus case to begin with is hard. I have a enthoo pro with 60 dollar custom acrylic windows and honestly couldn't give it away as who would want to pay the shipping. I can try local but it's unrealistic more likely i ll sell the custom side panel I made if I can even sell it


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I can make up unrealistic value for my 750D to justify the case labs purchase if I want to


No, I am saying yours might be worth 100$ I am not sure. I know mine isn't









TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I could sell my C70 for $150 lol not a lot of R.ATX C70's around the world, might chop it down to an R.mITX C70 next


----------



## mandrix

I'm debating if I want to buy another chassis divider for my SM8 (with no holes) so I can put the pass through holes where I want them.
I _have_ made one before out of .090" 5052 aluminum that I used when I had the motherboard inverted, but if I can get one with no holes I may just buy one after Skylake.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm debating if I want to buy another chassis divider for my SM8 (with no holes) so I can put the pass through holes where I want them.
> I _have_ made one before out of .090" 5052 aluminum that I used when I had the motherboard inverted, but if I can get one with no holes I may just buy one after Skylake.


Nothing wrong with your case now so upgrade first


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your case now so upgrade first


Yeah, I'm def going to wait until I get the new board/cpu.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm eventually going to be upgrading from my NZXT Phantom 820 up to a reverse ATX CaseLabs SMA8. Still debating about that insane idea of squeezing two rigs into it though.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm eventually going to be upgrading from my NZXT Phantom 820 up to a reverse ATX CaseLabs SMA8. Still debating about that insane idea of squeezing two rigs into it though.


Make it happen!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Make it happen!


This is just a wee list of things that are of higher priority than the case at the moment.... Six Dell U2715's (three for me, three for hubby), CODE MX Green 104key keyboards (x2 minimum), new gaming mice, tech bench for the benching rig (because sitting on the floor cross legged is kind of painful after a six hour benching session!), CPU dice/LN2 pots, 2x GPU dice/LN2 pots, north bridge cooling pot, insulating materials for all those cooling pots, upgrade gaming rigs to x99 or Skylake (x2), upgrade HTPC to Intel's Haswell/Devil's Canyon at minimum, decent set of DDR3 for the benching rig, better psu for benching rig, second 780 Classified, second GTX 770, a pair of GTX 980 Ti's (so I can "properly" bench my GTX 980's), at least another two dozen LGA 775 processors, an LGA 1336 benching rig, Ramapge Extreme for benching rig (even though I have a Maximus II Formula on the way to replace my P5E), a better Z77 board for benching (because while the Maximus V Formula is nice, I'd prefer one of the absolutely overkill Gigabyte Z77 overclocking boards)...... Nice big 8x3' memory foam bean bag chair for the living room, new TV for said living room, a reasonable set of speakers for the HTPC (because ones built into the TV just aren't that great), audio interface for said HTPC with dual independent headphone outs, end tables in the bedroom..... etc etc.

I think a new case might be a while, since a lot of those items are of somewhat higher priority. Especially the monitors, keyboards, mice, and TV. But I'll squeeze an SMA8 for myself as well as an STH10 for the hubby in there at some point... Hopefully no later than summer next year if possible. Just the joys of having a number of other things on the list and having to essentially juggle them all.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> This is just a wee list of things that are of higher priority than the case at the moment.... Six Dell U2715's (three for me, three for hubby), CODE MX Green 104key keyboards (x2 minimum), new gaming mice, tech bench for the benching rig (because sitting on the floor cross legged is kind of painful after a six hour benching session!), CPU dice/LN2 pots, 2x GPU dice/LN2 pots, north bridge cooling pot, insulating materials for all those cooling pots, upgrade gaming rigs to x99 or Skylake (x2), upgrade HTPC to Intel's Haswell/Devil's Canyon at minimum, decent set of DDR3 for the benching rig, better psu for benching rig, second 780 Classified, second GTX 770, a pair of GTX 980 Ti's (so I can "properly" bench my GTX 980's), at least another two dozen LGA 775 processors, an LGA 1336 benching rig, Ramapge Extreme for benching rig (even though I have a Maximus II Formula on the way to replace my P5E), a better Z77 board for benching (because while the Maximus V Formula is nice, I'd prefer one of the absolutely overkill Gigabyte Z77 overclocking boards)...... Nice big 8x3' memory foam bean bag chair for the living room, new TV for said living room, a reasonable set of speakers for the HTPC (because ones built into the TV just aren't that great), audio interface for said HTPC with dual independent headphone outs, end tables in the bedroom..... etc etc.
> 
> I think a new case might be a while, since a lot of those items are of somewhat higher priority. Especially the monitors, keyboards, mice, and TV. But I'll squeeze an SMA8 for myself as well as an STH10 for the hubby in there at some point... Hopefully no later than summer next year if possible. Just the joys of having a number of other things on the list and having to essentially juggle them all.


Wow that is a lot!
I have the WASD/Code with MX Green, its a TKL but I LOVE IT


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wow that is a lot!
> I have the WASD/Code with MX Green, its a TKL but I LOVE IT


Yeah, my lists tend to be kind of big. You should see the one for my miniatures! ....then the one for my backlog of stuff to assemble!








Nice thing is that the list has steadily been shrinking - just takes time to whittle it down.

Which is great because I want a two tones sma8 ^_^


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, my lists tend to be kind of big. You should see the one for my miniatures! ....then the one for my backlog of stuff to assemble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thing is that the list has steadily been shrinking - just takes time to whittle it down.
> 
> Which is great because I want a two tones sma8 ^_^


Gonna have some wait time on the two tone. I feel you though the list never ends. Mine went from SLI/ATX to ITX now I want 3 way SLI -_-
Luckily I have 2.3 months left in the Marines so my steady paycheck will be ending which means I HAVE to stop buying so much I don't need.
At one point as a single man I have 3 CL chassis, 1 Parvum and 2 other cases and 3 full systems...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Gonna have some wait time on the two tone. I feel you though the list never ends. Mine went from SLI/ATX to ITX now I want 3 way SLI -_-
> Luckily I have 2.3 months left in the Marines so my steady paycheck will be ending which means I HAVE to stop buying so much I don't need.
> At one point as a single man I have 3 CL chassis, 1 Parvum and 2 other cases and 3 full systems...


Eh, two tone being off the list for the time being means I could very well be saving money up for a case... if I wasn't, y'know, constantly spending it on LGA 775 gear to bench *whistles innocently* I'm also someone who's tempted to SLI an HTPC "just in case". Definitely will be a lovely day when I finally get to order that SMA8 though!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Gonna have some wait time on the two tone. I feel you though the list never ends. Mine went from SLI/ATX to ITX now I want 3 way SLI -_-
> Luckily I have 2.3 months left in the Marines so my steady paycheck will be ending which means I HAVE to stop buying so much I don't need.
> At one point as a single man I have 3 CL chassis, 1 Parvum and 2 other cases and 3 full systems...


It seems the easy solution is to sell what you dont use, so you can get new parts.
If it just gather dust, so is it better to send it to a new home.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It seems the easy solution is to sell what you dont use, so you can get new parts.
> If it just gather dust, so is it better to send it to a new home.


Sadly I did, had so much gear. My buddy ended up buying dang near an entire system from me. S8 with almost every option minus the ped, 3 ap-15s and a 360 rad and 16gb dom plat ram for 500.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm eventually going to be upgrading from my NZXT Phantom 820 up to a reverse ATX CaseLabs SMA8. Still debating about that insane idea of squeezing two rigs into it though.


Arent they all reversible?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Arent they all reversible?


nope. To reverse a SMA8 you need to buy some extra parts. I think the MB wall is unique to each orientation if my memory still serves (which sometimes I wonder if still do







)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> nope. To reverse a SMA8 you need to buy some extra parts. I think the MB wall is unique to each orientation if my memory still serves (which sometimes I wonder if still do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Do you know what extra parts are required if I would like to reverse it later down the road? I probably won't, but you never know lol.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> nope. To reverse a SMA8 you need to buy some extra parts. I think the MB wall is unique to each orientation if my memory still serves (which sometimes I wonder if still do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think the SM8 is


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Arent they all reversible?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> nope. To reverse a SMA8 you need to buy some extra parts. I think the MB wall is unique to each orientation if my memory still serves (which sometimes I wonder if still do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


^What he said







*goes back to his age old addiction of WoW*


----------



## SteezyTN

The SM8 is reversable!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think the SM8 is


Yes, the SM8 is reversible .

Without having to buy any extra parts ...









I've reversed mine twice now, usually when I get components. This is just for grins...









Forward



Reverse


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you know what extra parts are required if I would like to reverse it later down the road? I probably won't, but you never know lol.


No mate. I don't recall. Pretty sure is the main divider (the one with the MB) but you need to check with CS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think the SM8 is


Yes...And so it is the X2m. But the original post was talking about the SMA8.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No mate. I don't recall. Pretty sure is the main divider (the one with the MB) but you need to check with CS.
> Yes...And so it is the X2m. But the original post was talking about the SMA8.


Correct I misspoke. New to the caselabs line. My apologies.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, the SM8 is reversible .
> 
> Without having to buy any extra parts ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reversed mine twice now, usually when I get components. This is just for grins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forward
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse


Nice, that's simillar to what Im thinking of doing. cept thinking 360 in front 360 in the top. Also, does it come on those wheels? or just feet?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Casters are normally extra


----------



## MocoIMO

To the fellow gunmetal owners/modders. What rattle can would you guys recommend to best match the case color?

I will be adding an external rad to my SM5 and want to paint my eLoops + EVGA v2 bridge to tie it all in when done


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> To the fellow gunmetal owners/modders. What rattle can would you guys recommend to best match the case color?
> 
> I will be adding an external rad to my SM5 and want to paint my eLoops + EVGA v2 bridge to tie it all in when done


It is a pain in the neck mate... It was one of the most difficult challenges of the Grey Matter build. I got a graphite color base (matte metal) and then had to manually adjust adding black until it got the same color. You can see how it looked during the process here:




and how it end up here:


----------



## SteezyTN

@GabrielzmWhy didn't you just order gunmetal?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @GabrielzmWhy didn't you just order gunmetal?


I did! It is a gunmetal/black case. But I cut the case mate and have to repaint just the front panel...Where do you think that window for the reservoir came?














had to cut both panels internal and external to fit the reservoir:


----------



## SteezyTN

@Gabrielzm That's right. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you know what extra parts are required if I would like to reverse it later down the road? I probably won't, but you never know lol.


Looking at my SMH10, I think you'd possibly need a new chassis divider (the vertical thing), a new
midplate, new front chassis section, new rear chassis section and a new top chassis section.
Basically everything to which the vertical divider is bolted. The rear chassis section is bolted
to the vertical divider only with two screws from what I can see, one of which is symmetrical
as far as I can tell, so _maybe_ you could keep that one and just make an additional hole for
the other screw on the other side, not 100% sure though (leaving aside the question of whether
or not you'd actually want to do that).

I'm not sure if the top chassis section is symmetrical. From what I can see and measure, it
seems to be (with respect to front and back, not left and right) but these things can be deceiving.
If it is, then you wouldn't need a new one and could just flip around the one you have.

As far as I know, the front cover is symmetrical and could just be flipped around (not the front
chassis section, measured that, it is not symmetrical). There is only one version in their shop,
no differentiation between reverse and regular.

If you wanted to be 100% sure on which parts you need, probably best to ask CL directly when
working on your order, but that's what I can make out from looking at my case without taking
it apart.

For prices, check here:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-smh10-sma8-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/


----------



## MacG32

@stren I'd like to update please: *275 MacG32 SMA8 Black Feb 2014 Thread Pic Prima with Blue Phoenix*
Thank you stren!


----------



## X-Nine

To reverse an SMA8 you'll need a few parts. The best way to make sure everything you need to obtain is correct is to contact KC at [email protected]


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Looking at my SMH10, I think you'd possibly need a new chassis divider (the vertical thing), a new
> midplate, new front chassis section, new rear chassis section and a new top chassis section.
> Basically everything to which the vertical divider is bolted. The rear chassis section is bolted
> to the vertical divider only with two screws from what I can see, one of which is symmetrical
> as far as I can tell, so _maybe_ you could keep that one and just make an additional hole for
> the other screw on the other side, not 100% sure though (leaving aside the question of whether
> or not you'd actually want to do that).
> 
> I'm not sure if the top chassis section is symmetrical. From what I can see and measure, it
> seems to be (with respect to front and back, not left and right) but these things can be deceiving.
> If it is, then you wouldn't need a new one and could just flip around the one you have.
> 
> As far as I know, the front cover is symmetrical and could just be flipped around (not the front
> chassis section, measured that, it is not symmetrical). There is only one version in their shop,
> no differentiation between reverse and regular.
> 
> If you wanted to be 100% sure on which parts you need, probably best to ask CL directly when
> working on your order, but that's what I can make out from looking at my case without taking
> it apart.
> 
> For prices, check here:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-smh10-sma8-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> To reverse an SMA8 you'll need a few parts. The best way to make sure everything you need to obtain is correct is to contact KC at [email protected]


It's not like I will actually reverse it now, but I may in the next few years of I get bored of the standard. It's so cool how you can just order parts and make a reverse. Got to love CL


----------



## mandrix

Since I set up my fans in the pedestals to pull air from inside, I use filter material in the ends of the peds to help filter some of the air, and keep the fans and rads cleaner longer.
It occurred to me recently to pick up a foam air conditioning filter to use instead of more expensive stuff some of the online vendors sell. It's less than $1 for a piece 1/4" x 15" x 24" here at Wallyworld so if it doesn't work out for your application then you haven't wasted much money. And of course it's easy to cut to size with scissors.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Since I set up my fans in the pedestals to pull air from inside, I use filter material in the ends of the peds to help filter some of the air, and keep the fans and rads cleaner longer.
> It occurred to me recently to pick up a foam air conditioning filter to use instead of more expensive stuff some of the online vendors sell. It's less than $1 for a piece 1/4" x 15" x 24" here at Wallyworld so if it doesn't work out for your application then you haven't wasted much money. And of course it's easy to cut to size with scissors.


Good idea hmmm


----------



## Deeptek

Wow! I really wish i got a S3. I have a 8 hr drive to work where I will be in Kansas City for 12 days. Yikes! Looks like my Full Loop M8 is going to making a roadtrip with me. Got to take this one because the x99 deluxe has wifi build in and me secondary rig does not and the hotel only has wifi! Somone please cosign this and tell me this is okay! lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hope you have casters on that M8


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Wow! I really wish i got a S3. I have a 8 hr drive to work where I will be in Kansas City for 12 days. Yikes! Looks like my Full Loop M8 is going to making a roadtrip with me. Got to take this one because the x99 deluxe has wifi build in and me secondary rig does not and the hotel only has wifi! Somone please cosign this and tell me this is okay! lol


This could end badly... Why not just use your phone? You'll probably break something or something will happen. Murphy's law- if something bad can happen, it will happen.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> This could end badly... Why not just use your phone? You'll probably break something or something will happen. Murphy's law- if something bad can happen, it will happen.


No kidding. If you happen to travel a lot for work - then most likely you have a laptop provided by work. C'mon...

Sounds like a troll


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> This could end badly... Why not just use your phone? You'll probably break something or something will happen. Murphy's law- if something bad can happen, it will happen.


Or, "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong, and at the worst possible moment"









I worked as a machinist for over the 30 years, and this does hold true!


----------



## Raxus

well i pulled the trigger on an SM8.

going to start a build log here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566556/build-log-sm8-watercooled


----------



## X-Nine

If I had to travel for work I'd just grab a surface pro. Those things are really slick, and Windows 10 looks to be much improved over that garbage Metro interface (though it does work rather well on the surface... Not so much desktops).


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If I had to travel for work I'd just grab a surface pro. Those things are really slick, and Windows 10 looks to be much improved over that garbage Metro interface (though it does work rather well on the surface... Not so much desktops).


my buddy just bought one of the Surface Pro 3 used and loves it. DItching his iPad for it. Great for mobility.


----------



## Deeptek

I am going to be swapping my computer with a close friends rig. His is aircooled and matx form factor. Traveling with this will be way less stressful than the prior plan that I had. Hooray!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> This could end badly... Why not just use your phone? You'll probably break something or something will happen. Murphy's law- if something bad can happen, it will happen.


Or even worse would be being struck by KevDog's Law


----------



## wermad

From memory, FatItalianStallion took his MM w/ ped and DD Dw-29 w/ him to lan parties. As long as its still sealed, and nothing breaks when carrying it (or use a trolley), it should be fine.


----------



## Anateus

Could you guys help? http://www.overclock.net/t/1566527/help-me-with-the-pump-mounting-choice

I honestly have no idea what kind of pump and res I can mount inside S3 without much space. EK one is 115mm wide


----------



## SimonOcean

When I was asking a question specific to the cooling performance of 30mm thick Darkside radiators compared to 30mm thick HWLabs Nemesis GTS radiators to fit into my Mercury S5 I distinctly remember you going off on a tangent that you were going to fit 60mm radiators in push pull into your Mercury S3 (with extended top). Your comments gave the impression that you thought I was daft to be looking at thin radiators.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1565633/dazmode-darkside-lp-extra-slim-radiator-series-oemed-hardware-labs-nemesis-gts/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> You're using s5 and cant fit thicker rads in there? Im getting s3 and will put some 60mm rads in push pull, isnt s5 able to do the same?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> According to CL website you can fit 90mm worth or rad and fans on top of the motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> As for performance, sadly thicker=better in all cases.


Now you don't seem so confident on how much space you will have inside your S3 case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> I honestly have no idea what kind of pump and res I can mount inside S3 without much space. EK one is 115mm wide


Moaning aside, my value added advice to you is that I have seen people fit a 38mm thick rad in the front of an S3 with fans in pull only and fit a DDC pump / res. Check out LRT's great built here: http://www.caselabs-store.com/monster-itx-s3-by-longroadtrip/. It also looks like a Russian guy managed to cram in a 55mm radiator (he is using the EK XTC 280, compared to the 60mm thick EK XE series that you were suggesting to me) into the same space. He is also using pull only with a DDC pump / res, although the clearances in this case are _really tight_ and the end result looks... well, it is not what I would want in my rig. http://www.caselabs-store.com/swanky-box-s3-by/. There is also an example of someone else fitting 30mm rad push / pull with DDC into the space.

I do not have the actual measurements for the S3; while the S5 dimensions are available on the CaseLabs technical gallery the dimensions of the S3 would not be the same. Maybe send an email to Caselabs to ask them to take the measurement for you while you wait for your case to be manufactured and delivered to you, if no one else with an S3 can chip in?

Best of luck.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> When I was asking a question specific to the cooling performance of 30mm thick Darkside radiators compared to 30mm thick HWLabs Nemesis GTS radiators to fit into my Mercury S5 I distinctly remember you going off on a tangent that you were going to fit 60mm radiators in push pull into your Mercury S3 (with extended top). Your comments gave the impression that you thought I was daft to be looking at thin radiators.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565633/dazmode-darkside-lp-extra-slim-radiator-series-oemed-hardware-labs-nemesis-gts/10
> 
> Now you don't seem so confident on how much space you will have inside your S3 case.
> Moaning aside, my value added advice to you is that I have seen people fit a 38mm thick rad in the front of an S3 with fans in pull only and fit a DDC pump / res. Check out LRT's great built here: http://www.caselabs-store.com/monster-itx-s3-by-longroadtrip/. It also looks like a Russian guy managed to cram in a 55mm radiator (he is using the EK XTC 280, compared to the 60mm thick EK XE series that you were suggesting to me) into the same space. He is also using pull only with a DDC pump / res, although the clearances in this case are _really tight_ and the end result looks... well, it is not what I would want in my rig. http://www.caselabs-store.com/swanky-box-s3-by/. There is also an example of someone else fitting 30mm rad push / pull with DDC into the space.
> 
> I do not have the actual measurements for the S3; while the S5 dimensions are available on the CaseLabs technical gallery the dimensions of the S3 would not be the same. Maybe send an email to Caselabs to ask them to take the measurement for you while you wait for your case to be manufactured and delivered to you, if no one else with an S3 can chip in?
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks. Well, I'm pretty confident as to radiator thickness in top, and thats what I mentioned in your thread (been looking at some threads and asking CL).

As to my issue, Im also pretty confident I can cram something in there. And I want those EK XE rads, as they seem like top performers at all fan speeds.
EK DDC pump would fit without a problem, but I've always preferred D5.

Edit:
Found this:
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-50-70
They are in stock in my local shop. Should let me mount D5 with EK top


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks. Well, I'm pretty confident as to radiator thickness in top, and thats what I mentioned in your thread (been looking at some threads and asking CL).


Yes, the 60mm rads fit on top. Absolutely. However the problem is not clearance with the GPU waterblock - there is loads of space there. Instead the problem you will face with 60mm radiators in the roof is that you might have clearance issues with a radiator fitted in the FlexBay in front where the two radiators meet. You might even have this problem if you have top radiator ports facing to the back of the case and flex bay radiator ports facing to the bottom of the tray. I simply don't know, besides saying it will be tight. I suspect with 60mm thick rads you will run into problems. You will also need to consider pump mounting points and reservoir height and clearance for a fill port if you are fitting a thick radiator. This is likely less of an problem if you remember to select a smaller / shorter reservoir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> As to my issue, Im also pretty confident I can cram something in there. And I want those EK XE rads, as they seem like top performers at all fan speeds.


I totally agree with you that the EK XE radiators are absolute top performers. They work well at low fan speeds, push only. And they scale well all the way through to push/pull and high fan speeds. If you have space for them then the operating performance is amongst the best currently available.

The HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis GTS that I have ordered have now arrived through customs and the post to me: the quality of manufacture is very high. They are exceptionally compact. And at low and medium fan speeds / push only they will perform as well / better than most 50-60mm thick radiators. If you have a problem with your 60mm rads, then check them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> EK DDC pump would fit without a problem, but I've always preferred D5.


I prefer D5 as well. That is what I am going for. I don't think they are much bigger than DDC once you factor in the DDC heat sink. And I'd rather the lower noise signature at the expense of slightly worse pumping performance on high restriction loops.


----------



## Anateus

I wont have clearance issues on top tbh, just waiting for 45mm thick 140mm EK rads to be released








Actually I should've used singular instead of plural (rad, not rads), as I want only one XE in front.

I've been thinking about HWLabs rads, but they are much worse than EK. And I need every bit of cooling I can get.


----------



## VSG

Much worse? Most of the rads are within error margins man, you should define what "much worse" is for you.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> I've been thinking about HWLabs rads, but they are much worse than EK. And I need every bit of cooling I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> Much worse? Most of the rads are within error margins man, you should define what "much worse" is for you.
Click to expand...

@Anateus is just plain wrong. But I am done trying to reason with him. Let him reach his own conclusions. And good luck to him fitting a 60mm EK EX240 and 45mm EK 240 into an S3 with all the other bits and bobs associated.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Much worse? Most of the rads are within error margins man, you should define what "much worse" is for you.


Comparing data from Xtremerigs I noticed that GTS is way behind XE in most of the charts. But after looking at geggegs charts it looks like the difference is indeed marginal.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Comparing data from Xtremerigs I noticed that GTS is way behind XE in most of the charts. But after looking at geggegs charts it looks like the difference is indeed marginal. I suppose xtremerigs should do some more precise thermal charts instead of averaged performance.


Keep in mind that the difference would be higher between those two if you are using better performing fans than these eLoops but again not by much. Comparing a 30mm rad to a 60mm rad isn't a straight up comparison either. If you had the space for the XE and were deciding between GTS and XE for some reason (as opposed to GTX vs XE), I would go with the XE myself. Alternatively, GTS gives you 30mm more so you can add in an extra fan which would help it out more.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Comparing data from Xtremerigs I noticed that GTS is way behind XE in most of the charts. But after looking at geggegs charts it looks like the difference is indeed marginal. I suppose xtremerigs should do some more precise thermal charts instead of averaged performance.


No mate. Xtreme Rigs and Thermal Bench have both done phenomenal testing of these radiators. You just need to understand how to read the charts properly. Anyways: whatever.


----------



## Anateus

Okay, I apologise. Im very used to making statements way too fast and skipping some things.. just like I did now. Twice. Or even three times








I've now read xtremerigs roundup and single reviews, now I really see its quite a small difference between those two rads, although XE is quite better when in push/pull using proper fans. Not an option for me though, unless I mount the pump/res outside of case


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, I apologise. Im very used to making statements way too fast and skipping some things.. just like I did now. Twice. Or even three times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now read xtremerigs roundup and single reviews, now I really see its quite a small difference between those two rads, although XE is quite better when in push/pull using proper fans. Not an option for me though, unless I mount the pump/res outside of case


Perhaps you would care to edit your previous post where you
"_suppose xtremerigs should do some more precise thermal charts instead of averaged performance_."

*All* the performance data results are available in every individual review in what we consider the most simplest form possible (as well as more detailed analysis)





EDIT: changed typo from precious post to previous post - LOL


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Perhaps you would care to edit your precious post where you
> "_suppose xtremerigs should do some more precise thermal charts instead of averaged performance_."
> 
> *All* the performance data results are available in every individual review in what we consider the most simplest form possible (as well as more detailed analysis)


Those are charts I skipped. And I feel stupid now


----------



## SimonOcean

@fast_fate: Darren, thank you very much for all the testing you and your mates at Extreme Rigs have done. It is gold mine of great data. The analysis you've done is way better than anything available elsewhere. It has really helped me a lot in making component choices!









@Anateus: no problem mate. Cheers.


----------



## VSG




----------



## X-Nine

I've found over time that you have to give a margin of error for hardware tests. There's a myriad of factors that play into results, from environmental, to production of said hardware, testing equipment and methodology. I don't think I've ever been exactly on with the performance test results of any review, ever, but being close is what counts.

Overall I've stopped worrying about being spot on and as long as I'm hitting below 30C I know I've chosen the right set up.


----------



## Anateus

Welp. I actually wish there was bigger variety of hardware available in Europe. Not that its small, but you guys in the USA usually get those cool things. Lots of modding shops, caselabs, etc


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Welp. I actually wish there was bigger variety of hardware available in Europe. Not that its small, but you guys in the USA usually get those cool things. Lots of modding shops, caselabs, etc


You guys get all the cool woodworking and machining companies


----------



## Dagamus NM

More importantly, people in Europe seem to get more time to enjoy their toys. In the states it is work, work, work.


----------



## Chiobe

Whats the size of the reservoir mount for the TH10A?
I'm checking to see if I can get a custom reservoir made, but need to know the size limits.


----------



## Mindtrick

Just finished my STH10 build. Please add me to the owners list!

System Specs:

CPU: Intel I7 5960X
MOBO: Asus Rampage V Extreme
Ram: 32 GB Dominator Platinum DD4 2666 Mhz
GPU(s): 2x Nvidia Titan X
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Case: Caselabs STH10

Cooling:

Radiators: 1 x Alphacool UT60 560 (Push-Pull)
1 x Alphacool UT60 480 (Push-Pull)
1 x Alphacool UT60 240 (Push-Pull)

Fans: 8 x Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC-2000 IP67 PWM
13 x Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC-2000 IP67 PWM

Water Blocks: EK Monoblock for Asus RVE
EK Full cover GPU blocks
EK Full cover back plates

Fittings: Bitspower hardline compression fittings

Misc: 3 x Mod my toys 8-way PWM fan hub
Nvidia SLI bridge


----------



## wermad

Awesome looking







. Happy to see another build w/ classic uv green


----------



## JourneymanMike

Fantastic!

Hope we'll be hearing more from you on OCN...


----------



## Mindtrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> Hope we'll be hearing more from you on OCN...


Thanks!!! I've been lurking in this forum, the rampage owner's club, and the Haswell forums. Initially, I had a lot of trouble with my RVE, and my 5960X. Replaced both, and all is well, so I hope to be a lot more active here!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@SimonOcean

I understand and Have felt the same way.

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Welp. I actually wish there was bigger variety of hardware available in Europe. Not that its small, but you guys in the USA usually get those cool things. Lots of modding shops, caselabs, etc


You have far more in eu then we in usa most of our stuff comes from there and you even have several brands we don't even have access to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> More importantly, people in Europe seem to get more time to enjoy their toys. In the states it is work, work, work.


Pfft I would not change it in the usa for life
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Whats the size of the reservoir mount for the TH10A?
> I'm checking to see if I can get a custom reservoir made, but need to know the size limits.


I always found it funny they never listed the dimensions for these


----------



## wermad

From the pic, its ~six drive bays, ~240-250mm? At least 200mm which should be enough to hold most tube reservoir's clamps (if they're flexible).


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> From the pic, its ~six drive bays, ~240-250mm? At least 200mm which should be enough to hold most tube reservoir's clamps (if they're flexible).


I found a guy that makes these:

Its 30cm total, so I guess that means each reservoir is about 80mm. So that means I should be fine as long as its at least 200mm.


----------



## wermad

I've seen those, how much do those run???


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've seen those, how much do those run???


Starting price seems to be 150 dollars. Look up Skeeper on facebook if you want more info.


----------



## wermad

Damn, that's pricey. Might as well get a quad helix res from FrozenQ.


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Whats the size of the reservoir mount for the TH10A?
> I'm checking to see if I can get a custom reservoir made, but need to know the size limits.


The single is 4.5"x10.5" and the double is 9"x10.5" it would have been nice to have it with more length as it barely has enough room for my config d5/bitspower modkit/top.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Damn, that's pricey. Might as well get a quad helix res from FrozenQ.


It might be pricey, but I like the look. It looks 10 times better then just a normal 250mm reservoir.
Also; I'm not sure how the FrosenQ once work with a none clear liquid.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It might be pricey, but I like the look. It looks 10 times better then just a normal 250mm reservoir.
> Also; I'm not sure how the FrosenQ once work with a none clear liquid.


Its not really for colored liquid. Since I run pure distilled water, its a nice option for me to add some color. Though currently, i'm running red and the uv red looks pink when lit. Might go to blue, but gotta find a blue mb







.

I ran the green one in my old sth10:


----------



## Dagamus NM

Noooo. Please don't. Just keep it clean and simple. Those reservoirs are so overdone. Too busy.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Noooo. Please don't. Just keep it clean and simple. Those reservoirs are so overdone. Too busy.


I think they look better then just a big reservoir, when done right.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Noooo. Please don't. Just keep it clean and simple. Those reservoirs are so overdone. Too busy.


Looks like someone hasn't been around ocn for a bit. Clean, yeah, simple....hehehe...ocn is not known for simple...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mindtrick*
> 
> Just finished my STH10 build. Please add me to the owners list!
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel I7 5960X
> MOBO: Asus Rampage V Extreme
> Ram: 32 GB Dominator Platinum DD4 2666 Mhz
> GPU(s): 2x Nvidia Titan X
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Case: Caselabs STH10
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> Radiators: 1 x Alphacool UT60 560 (Push-Pull)
> 1 x Alphacool UT60 480 (Push-Pull)
> 1 x Alphacool UT60 240 (Push-Pull)
> 
> Fans: 8 x Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC-2000 IP67 PWM
> 13 x Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC-2000 IP67 PWM
> 
> Water Blocks: EK Monoblock for Asus RVE
> EK Full cover GPU blocks
> EK Full cover back plates
> 
> Fittings: Bitspower hardline compression fittings
> 
> Misc: 3 x Mod my toys 8-way PWM fan hub
> Nvidia SLI bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aaaaand.... You pretty much just settled as to precisely which case my husband wants. We're also now contemplating the idea of building what in essence is a floating floor with hardwood (or laminate) to put our Obutto's on....

Man I really want triple RoG swifts now. Which mic boom did you go with, out of curiosity?


----------



## Ypsylon

Courtesy of KC when I've asked him same question

http://s13.postimg.org/51btsoyp3/TH10_Res_Mount_double_measurements.jpg

http://s29.postimg.org/tfzm1uc47/TH10_Res_Mount_single.jpg


----------



## Mega Man

WhiteWulfe
have you looked into the tx10 ?

would be epic for both you and your hubbys hardware !~ all in one case add in plenty of cooling and bam epicsauce- and half the price of 2 full cases !


----------



## VSG

On the note of reservoirs, something new was at Quakecon courtesy Geno from Monsoon. I will see if my pics turned out ok in that dark place.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> WhiteWulfe
> have you looked into the tx10 ?
> 
> would be epic for both you and your hubbys hardware !~ all in one case add in plenty of cooling and bam epicsauce- and half the price of 2 full cases !


It could, except he doesn't like cubed all that much and with how our living room is set up my tower needs to be ten feet from his (as all my audio gear also plugs into the rig, and my Kontrol Z2 and Maschine get rather finicky with usb cables longer than 6'. Power would also get pretty interesting as he's on one circuit, and I put my rig on the other (so that he can game and I can bench at the same time without worrying about tripping a breaker), and that second circuit might as well be halfway across the room (15x17' room, and they put all of one outlet per wall, pretty much in the middle of each wall). Joys of old buildings (1961).

He'd be happy with an ek predator, whereas I kind of want a full blown loop. He's probably going to have no choice about getting a full loop though since I'm being "allowed" to put it together for him (I'm "patient" enough to actually route wires) on the condition it's magically cable sleeved and water cooled when he gets it back









Would definitely be an awesome case, the tx10 with two rigs and a good amount of water cooling. Biggest issue with that though would be one or two loops, and if two how to make my burnt orange preference work with his love of deeper purples *laughs*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> On the note of reservoirs, something new was at Quakecon courtesy Geno from Monsoon. I will see if my pics turned out ok in that dark place.


Yes his new ones look awesome


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> On the note of reservoirs, something new was at Quakecon courtesy Geno from Monsoon. I will see if my pics turned out ok in that dark place.


Must have pictures!


----------



## VSG

I just got back home so it won't be available now itself from me. But Scott seems to have seen them, and perhaps has pics as well?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I think they look better then just a big reservoir, when done right.


@MrPT Used that res, I could be mistakened.

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now I want the EK monoblock for my R5E after seeing those photos


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @MrPT Used that res, I could be mistakened.
> 
> TCO


Looks like it:


----------



## Mindtrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aaaaand.... You pretty much just settled as to precisely which case my husband wants. We're also now contemplating the idea of building what in essence is a floating floor with hardwood (or laminate) to put our Obutto's on....
> 
> Man I really want triple RoG swifts now. Which mic boom did you go with, out of curiosity?


The mic boom is the Rode PSA-1.

I'm glad to see more Obutto users out there. It is an amazing "desk"!!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/07/27/get-in-line/

It is finally been released and now with 8 ports. Oh man those are the rads


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/07/27/get-in-line/
> 
> It is finally been released and now with 8 ports. Oh man those are the rads


I really should've waited till I actually got my SMA8. I went with the 560GTS. I hope I made the right decision, but it'll probably be minimal results with the fact that I'll be using an RX480, RX240, and RX360 in the same loop.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really should've waited till I actually got my SMA8. I went with the 560GTS. I hope I made the right decision, but it'll probably be minimal results with the fact that I'll be using an RX480, RX240, and RX360 in the same loop.


If you want mine rx 240 and 480







I think I am replacing those on chessboard and getting these sr2


----------



## Thrasher1016

I converted OUT of my Caselabs S8 into an NZXT S340 and I completely non-optionally regret it.

Feels like cheap paper compared to the beauty of a CL body.

Oh well, 4th kid and moving into different house (my own office but less space?) means smaller case.

I will be playing the game for a Nova series down the road, and then a Gemini after that!

Thanks - T


----------



## VSG

Gabz, it's a wee bit off yet till retailers get it. Then again there are other things coming up also. You should keep your rads on quick disconnects since you may end up switching them often lol.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gabz, it's a wee bit off yet till retailers get it. Then again there are other things coming up also. You should keep your rads on quick disconnects since you may end up switching them often lol.


Nah...If I get the SR2 that would be for life. I am very happy with the SR1.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gabz, it's a wee bit off yet till retailers get it. Then again there are other things coming up also. You should keep your rads on quick disconnects since you may end up switching them often lol.


For me, case, PSU and radiators are most long term serving things, it's never get outdated.

I am buying mine for next 10 years Lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

My S3 Has shipped!

I never thought this day would come! Goodness.

TCO


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> My S3 Has shipped!
> 
> I never thought this day would come! Goodness.
> 
> TCO


Mine will be shipped on 12-AUG, I even know precise date


----------



## emsj86

Nice. Now the next few days out the worst wait. Hopefully it's in hand for the weekend. Depending how busy I am this weekend with work I plan to start my build just been busy


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Mine will be shipped on 12-AUG, I even know precise date


Yes!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Nice. *Now the next few days out the worst wait.* Hopefully it's in hand for the weekend. Depending how busy I am this weekend with work I plan to start my build just been busy


No, Now that I know it is done and coming I can relax!

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Congrats. Looking forward to it compete. Very interested in the aurora 2 and updates on how it keeps up or doesn't keep up over time. All my parts come in tomorrow expect cables. Ppc delayed my delivery over a 2 usd us. Cord that they didn't have it stock. Kinda annoyed but hey It would have came when I was away anyways


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Congrats. Looking forward to it compete. Very interested in the aurora 2 and updates on how it keeps up or doesn't keep up over time.


Then Mick said I don't have to take out the Jet plate or J Insert. I was originally thinking I was going to need to in order to not clog the particles. It would have effected temps a tad, but now, I can just leave the EVO all together.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Yea I saw him post that to you. Which has me wanting to get it for my build but not sure if they make a lighter blue color for it. I'll check it out. I ended up buying x1 and blue pastel as I'm in sure what one I want to run with this build boost important I need a name for my build !


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Then Mick said I don't have to take out the Jet plate or J Insert. I was originally thinking I was going to need to in order to not clog the particles. It would have effected temps a tad, but now, I can just leave the EVO all together.
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea I saw him post that to you. Which has me wanting to get it for my build but not sure if they make a lighter blue color for it. I'll check it out. I ended up buying x1 and blue pastel as I'm in sure what one I want to run with this build boost important I need a name for my build !


Don't forget guys. Check the manufacturer date on the A2 bottle. He specifically said something about all batches after some date (in May I think).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Don't forget guys. Check the manufacturer date on the A2 bottle. He specifically said something about all batches after some date (in May I think).


I think it was 25/5/15

TCO

EDIT: Found the Quote @Mayhem
Quote:


> Yeh it works with the evo, been refining A2 right down and switched from stringed carriers to none stringed carriers hence less issues and better flow path. we've been testing aurora out on the new Thermaltake block which has even finer channels than most and again not hand any issues. You can remove the plate if you wish and it will speed up the flow path but that's down to user taste. Any thing since 25/5/15 should be fine along the a2 line.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/07/27/get-in-line/
> 
> It is finally been released and now with 8 ports. Oh man those are the rads


Multiport rads.... Do these have 15mm spacing? God I hope so, 20mm should no longer be made. Looks like EK will have a competitor in this arena.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Multiport rads.... Do these have 15mm spacing? God I hope so, 20mm should no longer be made. Looks like EK will have a competitor in this arena.


Yep. 15 mm spacing


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> My S3 Has shipped!
> 
> I never thought this day would come! Goodness.
> 
> TCO










what was the exact time period?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the exact time period?


Order placed June 5th.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If you want mine rx 240 and 480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am replacing those on chessboard and getting these sr2


For free? Lol jk. No I already have them. I'm pulling the RX240 (and RX360) from my 750D. And I ordered my RX480 and 560GTS about a month ago. I just don't know if I should return the 560GTS if PPCS will let me. I've been a good customer with them and talked with them a lot. They offered me a free shirt with my next purchase too, so maybe they will let me return it.

How thick is the SR2? If I do, I may have to rearrange the tubing because with more than 30 or so mm, can't do the GPU tuning straight down.


----------



## SimonOcean

SR2 is 60mm thick. The Nemesis GTS is still a mighty fine radiator.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> SR2 is 60mm thick. The Nemesis GTS is still a mighty fine radiator.


With the 4 rads I'll have total, would it be a minimal notice in temps?


----------



## SimonOcean

Yes, minimal.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Yes, minimal.


Cool, thanks. I may have to add a second d5 with how restrictive the GTS series are.


----------



## SimonOcean

I remember you asking on another thread. The second D5 is probably a good idea... you have a lot of stuff in that loop and even if you can get away with 1 D5, 2 will reduce the noise from the pumps.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Multiport rads.... Do these have 15mm spacing? God I hope so, 20mm should no longer be made. Looks like EK will have a competitor in this arena.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 15 mm spacing
Click to expand...

What a saucy little minx this rad is...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What a saucy little minx this rad is...


Yep. Silence, performance, unsurpassed construction on this method of building rads, clean, well finished and now with 8 ports? Sign me in where is the line so I can get









BTW mate have you seen the Nova build log? Was not going to do it because I wanted a quick build but in end the modder (madder







) on me get the best of it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566340/old-copper-a-nova-x2m-htpc-build

grey matter is almost finished too:



fresh pic (still adjusting the coolant color)


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Multiport rads.... Do these have 15mm spacing? God I hope so, 20mm should no longer be made. Looks like EK will have a competitor in this arena.


EK plays in lower liga since it doesn't make 140 rads.

Yes SR-2 has 15 mm spacing. Reg this 8-port it nay be some disadvantage, becoz Black Ice is more wider rads, and these ports on the sides may add 3 mm on each side.


----------



## VSG

rioja: Look up "EK CE"


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> SR2 is 60mm thick. The Nemesis GTS is still a mighty fine radiator.


GTS is quite weird becoz it has extremely high restriction, for ex for 360 rad at 1 GPM

UT60 - 0.13 PSI
SR2 - 0.17
GTS - 0.91!

So it's in 7 times more restrictive than UT60
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> rioja: Look up "EK CE"


U r right, they have CE 140, I missed it somehow.
Although there is only 3x140 max size.


----------



## VSG

GTS is more restrictive because (a) only one row of tubes so the fluid is split in parallel less than rads with two or more rows and (b) thinner tubes (1.2mm vs 2-2.2mm of most others).

EK CE 560 is coming in August.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> GTS is quite weird becoz it has extremely high restriction, for ex for 360 rad at 1 GPM
> 
> UT60 - 0.13 PSI
> SR2 - 0.17
> GTS - 0.91!
> 
> So it's in 7 times more restrictive than UT60
> U r right, they have CE 140, I missed it somehow.
> Although there is only 3x140 max size.


There's nothing two pumps won't solve


----------



## fast_fate

Boy - have we gone OT in here in the last hour or so









Look forward to some more great shots in your build log TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Boy - have we gone OT in here in the last hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to some more great shots in your build log TCO


I really appreciate that







Didn't realize you had been lurking in there. I am still getting a grip on my new camera but aim to please









I am excited to finally get my hands on this S3 that everyone speaks of

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There's nothing two pumps won't solve


My single pump rigs beg to differ


----------



## Mindtrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Now I want the EK monoblock for my R5E after seeing those photos


Close up for you.


----------



## Archea47

So, um ...

I'm assembling my 2tone S8









On the clips/face plate mounts there are little green stickers. I imagine these are here so the case doesn't get scratched. Well do I try to keep them on the metal standoffs? When assembling the Pedestal they mostly fell off but I held onto them. Curious if they're suggested for final build or if just there for shipping

By the way, it looks like the product is worth the price @ CaseLabs


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> So, um ...
> 
> I'm assembling my 2tone S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the clips/face plate mounts there are little green stickers. I imagine these are here so the case doesn't get scratched. Well do I try to keep them on the metal standoffs? When assembling the Pedestal they mostly fell off but I held onto them. Curious if they're suggested for final build or if just there for shipping
> 
> *By the way, it looks like the product is worth the price* @ CaseLabs


You don't have to tell them that









TCO

Take the Green stickers off. No Need to keep them.


----------



## alltheGHz

4 weeks into the wait for my S5... CASELABS HURRY THE HELL UP


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 4 weeks into the wait for my S5... CASELABS HURRY THE HELL UP


I waited 7.









TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 4 weeks into the wait for my S5... CASELABS HURRY THE HELL UP


You didn't go for the S8







?!?!?!?! I'll await your yearning for the S8 later on


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@wermad True Statement.

I remember after getting the 750D, Not even a month later I was Like "I probably should have purchased a 900D"

But then Got the Sma8









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @wermad True Statement.
> 
> I remember after getting the 750D, Not even a month later I was Like "I probably should have purchased a 900D"
> 
> But then Got the Sma8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I almost got the 900D a day before I ordered the SMA8. Frys here in NorCal had a display 900D for $99.99, and almost got it. Had it on reserve to.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @wermad True Statement.
> 
> I remember after getting the 750D, Not even a month later I was Like "I probably should have purchased a 900D"
> 
> But then Got the Sma8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then got the CL bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> TCO


Ftfy









I started with a used TH10, then a new STH10, but the CL virus is not fully eradicated w/ only withdraw. I guess I'm infected for a good as I own a tx10, with a pedestal, which is my home when the boss is pissed at me







.

edit: actually, I was one of the first guys to get in line for the M8 when CL launched. But, in the end, I went crazy w/ a MM Extended Ascension in piano black. It took a few years to recover, but it was still a nice huge cube to stuff wc gear in (should have gotten the horizon option though







).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a used TH10, then a new STH10, but the CL virus is not fully eradicated w/ only withdraw. I guess I'm infected for a good as I own a tx10, with a pedestal, which is my home when the boss is pissed at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit: actually, I was one of the first guys to get in line for the M8 when CL launched. But, in the end, I went crazy w/ a MM Extended Ascension in piano black. It took a few years to recover, but it was still a nice huge cube to stuff wc gear in (should have gotten the horizon option though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Just looked the MM up, Goodness. That is quite the cube.

TCO


----------



## wermad

After owning a MM, I could fully understand Jim's desire to make a case (not just MM in specific) better. Now, after owning a few CL, its really the pinnacle (no pun intended







) of functional computer housing especially for water cooling.

MM reminds a lot of Noble and their crazy kewl cars. CL is more like McLaren, they've taken it to the next level w/out going to the large manufacturer (and chinese-made) state. I still know ppl who like MM especially since they're less common these days then CL. Sadly, I feel as though MM just stuck to the same formula and when they tried to branch out, CL had already been to much pronounced in the market (imho). The neat thing about them though, is you can render up your dream machine and with lots of dough, they'll make it for you. One of my previous cases was a custom made MM done to the first owners dream. Pretty solid design and huge!

Here's my old build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/732325/mountain-mods-extended-ascension-mont-noir

After the ocn site update a few years back, a lot of the imbeded pictures though 3rd parties got lost. Sadly, I didn't back these up and lost most of them when the 1tb WD-black died on me back then.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> After owning a MM, I could fully understand Jim's desire to make a case (not just MM in specific) better. Now, after owning a few CL, its really the pinnacle (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of functional computer housing especially for water cooling.
> 
> MM reminds a lot of Noble and their crazy kewl cars. CL is more like McLaren, they've taken it to the next level w/out going to the large manufacturer (and chinese-made) state. I still know ppl who like MM especially since they're less common these days then CL. Sadly, I feel as though MM just stuck to the same formula and when they tried to branch out, CL had already been to much pronounced in the market (imho). The neat thing about them though, is you can render up your dream machine and with lots of dough, they'll make it for you. One of my previous cases was a custom made MM done to the first owners dream. Pretty solid design and huge!
> 
> Here's my old build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/732325/mountain-mods-extended-ascension-mont-noir
> 
> After the ocn site update a few years back, a lot of the imbeded pictures though 3rd parties got lost. Sadly, I didn't back these up and lost most of them when the 1tb WD-black died on me back then.


I guess I could consider myself lucky with when I started building and not spending money 5 times over upgrade from Old Tech. Although, the War isn't over









tCO


----------



## wermad

They did dabble with the mining craze and there's the lan-party units, but ultimately, it felt like they were stuck in the same gear and same era in computer water cooling. Since i bought my Ext. Ascension, they have only given you one 480mm mount option to the front in the ascension cases. I don't recommend the top as the panel is not sturdy enough for a fully loaded 3x 480s, but they just didn't put the effort to expand or improve as the market and the consumer demand changed. Paying $700+ to have them make you a custom one can be less convincing then having the option to go with a TH10 that can hold several 480s even with no accessories! Its a good case for wc and its very different from most out there, just don't buy it new. Wait for a used one to come up. Damn, now I want the DD DW-29 (why no dangerous custom cases . com?!?!?!!??!?







...oh well, TX10D time!







).


----------



## King4x4

Wermad back into the cage! You are ranting!









After having a DD on my first build and then a CL on my second... I will keep using the CL due to the functionality and added protection provided to little girl fingers (Got another one on the way woot!).


----------



## wermad

lol

Which one did you get?


----------



## Mega Man

i wanted a MM ascension

at the time i found both a M8 and a MM in the marketplace,

i almost bought the MM but got my epic ultrarare m8 with drop in mounts !~

sooooo happy i did i just think the MM looks so flimsy !


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You didn't go for the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?!?!?!?! I'll await your yearning for the S8 later on


Yeah, the S8 wouldve been $100 more, its also kinda like a small coffee table...









werman, if you ever wanna get rid of your MM case, I'll buy it. Would be a cool mining case.


----------



## SimonOcean

Yup, I was emailed last night. Caselabs warned me that due to a backlog that my case will now be 1-2 weeks overdue past the original estimated production delay. I was obviously very disappointed to hear that, although when I ordered the case I knew that there was a backlog and that therefore there might be delays. Also Caselabs have connected me significantly before the 11th hour to warn me of the delay. If they hadn't done that (or if they had waited until 1 day before expected delivery to tell me) then I would be pissed with them. However with the good communication I am okay with it. My priority is that they keep production quality high and delivery a premium product rather than just try to rush through the backlog at the expense of product quality.

Patiently waiting...


----------



## Mega Man

tbh it didnt surprise me at all

although i have not get an email yet tbh i am not that anxious i dont have time to be lol


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Which one did you get?


I think you misunderstood me... My comment about a 2nd one on the way is meant towards another girl









My 2y is becoming such a geek girl... caught her playing with this the other day


















As for the case... TH10 is just too good to be replaced... except maybe if going for an ultra small compact case (Done that already







)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wanted a MM ascension
> 
> at the time i found both a M8 and a MM in the marketplace,
> 
> i almost bought the MM but got my epic ultrarare m8 with drop in mounts !~
> 
> sooooo happy i did i just think the MM looks so flimsy !


I think DD does come close, which is remarkable for an older design. I wish the guys would have pulled off DangerousCustomCases to see the DD spirit alive and well. I didn't hear back from them...I then just concentrated on my next case. Then I met Stren and his amazing collection of pc pr0n....and I ended up w/ a TX10D+ped. Even when your dreams don't happen, something better can come along later on







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah, the S8 wouldve been $100 more, its also kinda like a small coffee table...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> werman, if you ever wanna get rid of your MM case, I'll buy it. Would be a cool mining case.


Lol, np, I'll put you on the list of folks who've asked for the case. It so much case, its hard to let it go. Its like owning a T-Rex (or Godzilla to be more befitting tbh







). Its a huge case, I'm sure it can double as your dormitory accommodations while you endure college







.

Don't worry about the S8. Most of us have this sickness you'll end up developing sooner or later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Yup, I was emailed last night. Caselabs warned me that due to a backlog that my case will now be 1-2 weeks overdue past the original estimated production delay. I was obviously very disappointed to hear that, although when I ordered the case I knew that there was a backlog and that therefore there might be delays. Also Caselabs have connected me significantly before the 11th hour to warn me of the delay. If they hadn't done that (or if they had waited until 1 day before expected delivery to tell me) then I would be pissed with them. However with the good communication I am okay with it. My priority is that they keep production quality high and delivery a premium product rather than just try to rush through the backlog at the expense of product quality.
> 
> Patiently waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tbh it didnt surprise me at all
> 
> although i have not get an email yet tbh i am not that anxious i dont have time to be lol
Click to expand...

It may sound like a cliche, but patience is a virtue w/ cl, especially these times. It won't disappoint, and if by the smallest of chances it does, they have pretty good support to assist







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I think you misunderstood me... My comment about a 2nd one on the way is meant towards another girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2y is becoming such a geek girl... caught her playing with this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> As for the case... TH10 is just too good to be replaced... except maybe if going for an ultra small compact case (Done that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Congrats good sir







. I'm still trying to survive the two i has....









Are you still fiddling w/ the Ascendacy controller? I sent mine to Stren and I think he still has it if he has not sent it to the world-trotting Derrick.


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sooooo happy i did i just think the MM looks so flimsy !


Don't think. I can guarantee to you that MM are flimsy^n when compared to CL. (I do own 2 MM cases) There is quality gap as big as Andromeda Galaxy (because its bigger than Milky Way







). The only difference MM offers is that you can order it anodized while with CL you cannot. Still anodizing process could use some serious improvements because is nowhere near good enough vs Lian-Li for example. Different parts are anodized separately and as such shade of color (most likely black) is different on the frame, 5.25" covers and panels. For the price it's better to get painted than anodized.

Most annoying [or even infuriating] thing about MM (apart from lack of rigidity) is that you can hurt yourself very easily. All edges are super sharp. Sanding them solves this problem partially, but it's quite stupid considering the price.

OK, that was bad, but I have also to point out one good (optional) feature which CL should incorporate for big (double-wide) cases. And that's horizontal motherboard tray. I would gladly have this on TH10A. Don't care about the price. I know that horizontal tray is offered on smaller cases but nothing on big ones and this makes me sad. Probably the only thing I loved to bits on UFO 2 Extended and Ascension Extended.

Only on one front MM clearly wins over CL and that's time. For a box standard MM case you can get it in a week (including customs) anywhere in the world, for CL you cannot. But I prefer to wait 8 weeks and get uber hiper-duper case that will probably outlive me than shabby half-ass job in a few days.

It's not a rant. It's half-objective/half-subjective comparison of products from 2 different companies.


----------



## wermad

Probably the anodized finish was the issue of the sharp edges. The pc finish was nice and thick and no sharp edges in mine (but a smudge magnet in piano black!). My old XSPC H2 was anodized and I do remember some minor cuts here and here. But yes, structurally, its not solid as cl, especially if you start removing the panels. At the time, I had a choice of DD or MM (circa 2009), and i went with MM due to the long wait time for DD. Honestly, I would have just spent my $600 on the DD DW-29 knowing how better it is then MM for the exception of modular-rity. I got to own the DD DW21 but it felt like it needed to be a bit more big. After messing around, finally got my first CL, which then turned into a disastrous ordeal (bought preowned) and went on to happy times with a brand new STH10.


----------



## Mega Man

idk i just dont have time to care i joke with the cl owners but really thats it, baby is due in the next 2 weeks, and a few other changes that atm i will keep my lips closed on ( dont have to do with ocn in the least ) just too busy working 60-80 hours- getting ready for everything else and making my nas and router and learning the ends and out ( making a pfsense - probably just going to go all out and just buy the server gear i want for it - another supermicro matx board and 3 quadpcie gigabit nics and a 1241v3 xeon
or a avoton - idk yet

i need to design a dual matx case, --- maybe use the tx10 ped ? i bet it is big enough to mod it use the hdd accessory and some hdd cages - plenty of airflow across the hdds and to the mobos


----------



## SimonOcean

If you don't want the quality of a CaseLabs case and just want the functionality and low, low price, you could go with this:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk i just dont have time to care i joke with the cl owners but really thats it, baby is due in the next 2 weeks, and a few other changes that atm i will keep my lips closed on ( dont have to do with ocn in the least ) just too busy working 60-80 hours- getting ready for everything else and making my nas and router and learning the ends and out ( making a pfsense - probably just going to go all out and just buy the server gear i want for it - another supermicro matx board and 3 quadpcie gigabit nics and a 1241v3 xeon
> or a avoton - idk yet
> 
> i need to design a dual matx case, --- maybe use the tx10 ped ? i bet it is big enough to mod it use the hdd accessory and some hdd cages - plenty of airflow across the hdds and to the mobos


Didn't seross put an matx build in o e of his peds?







might be another build...

Concentrate on the family good sir, they always come first imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> If you don't want the quality of a CaseLabs case and just want the functionality and low, low price, you could go with this:


If it works, hey, why not







. Quake 2 tatt


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> If you don't want the quality of a CaseLabs case and just want the functionality and low, low price, you could go with this:


That's hilarious


----------



## X-Nine

Dangerous Customs will be coming in the near future. They were at PDXLAN and Jim and Kevin had the opportunity to meet them. I've heard this quote a lot recently: "there's only so many ways to design a case." Well, after seeing pics of their latest prototype, it's obvious there's still MANY (there's actually infinite possibilities, but we won't tell the majority, they don't like being proven wrong) designs left out there.

I'm glad that the Danger Den spirit is still alive and will be kicking again soon. When I first got in to water cooling, DD was still a major player. Hopefully they'll be bringing blocks out again. Competition is good and we need more enthusiast oriented case makers out there. Hex Gear, Parvum, Murderbox (MbxForma now), Little Devil, Dangerous Customs, Mountain Mods, all really good folk with a lot of innovative ideas. Here's to hoping Red Harbinger comes back too.


----------



## VSG

DD had some definite management issues, so hopefully these guys can do a better job. I don't know if they can use the name as it is but here's to hoping for some nice cases.

RH is now owned by Hassan from V1 Tech, and there are plans for the desk and Dopamine V2 as well as more stuff soon.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've heard this quote a lot recently: "there's only so many ways to design a case." Well, after seeing pics of their latest prototype, it's obvious there's still MANY (there's actually infinite possibilities, but we won't tell the majority, they don't like being proven wrong) designs left out there.


That might be true when it comes to functions of the case, since it has to fit "3rd party" parts. But when it comes to the feel and look of the case, so is there more then enough designs left out there, so everyone can stand apart (if they want to).


----------



## VSG

Here are the promised pics of the Monsoon reservoirs I saw:



















Sorry about the pics, the whole place was quite dark. The setup is supposedly all modular allowing one to use different color/length tubes, cathode tube inserts, different color metal rods outside, D5 top or port tops and so on. The overall look is similar to their chaingun fittings, and these seemed to be really well built and solid. No info on pricing or release dates yet.


----------



## emsj86

Looks kinda like the res holders singularity computers makes now


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*


I can understand fill ports on top of a side mounted reservoir is good, but all ports on top? It would not take much before you get air drawn back into the loop.


----------



## VSG

Which one are you talking about?


----------



## Happymess

What is the powder brand/# of the gunmetal used? I would like to get a few custom brackets made locally and powder-coated to match.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happymess*
> 
> What is the powder brand/# of the gunmetal used? I would like to get a few custom brackets made locally and powder-coated to match.


@Gabrielzm Might be able to toss you a close enough Idea

TCO


----------



## Raxus

Waiting on my S8 is gonna suck, and man what a kick in the wallet. Hope it's worth it lol.


----------



## Mega Man

AFAIK they only use prismatic powders


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> AFAIK they only use prismatic powders


Correct, the Gunmetal powder coating they use is Prismatic Powders Riverstone!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I just got back home so it won't be available now itself from me. But Scott seems to have seen them, and perhaps has pics as well?


Here is the one pic i have


----------



## VSG

Oh that looks sweet


----------



## zerone

Love the new Monsoon reservoirs! Any idea when they are expected to be on sale? Could use them in my SMA8 that's on order.


----------



## TUFinside

Sloppy paint job on a Asus Matrix 780Ti...at least better than the previous red, it fits nicely with the case colors.






Sorry for the ****ty pics


----------



## Happymess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Gabrielzm Might be able to toss you a close enough Idea
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> AFAIK they only use prismatic powders


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> Correct, the Gunmetal powder coating they use is Prismatic Powders Riverstone!


Thanks all! I'll check that out.


----------



## Origondoo

Hi all,

I have a couple question to the owners of the S3.
I'm planning to do a build with this case (~4 weeks to delivery) and will reuse a couple of already owned parts e.g. 140mm Monsta rad.

Therefore I had the idea to place the rad where normally the PSU is placed. At this location there are already the hole available, but are those compatible / alignt with the 140 mm fan?



Since the PSU chamber will be populated by Monsta I wanted to place the PSU (SilverStone SX500-LG ) into the drive bay chamber.
Now the drive bay chamber is 57 mm deep and the PSU height is 63.5 mm, so I need to find the space of additional 7.5 mm. The part of it could come from the side panel depht. Dopse anyone know how much I get there?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand fill ports on top of a side mounted reservoir is good, but all ports on top? It would not take much before you get air drawn back into the loop.
Click to expand...

I designed reservoirs just like that, except without the center tube. The rods would act as mini reservoirs. These are awesome, may have to buy


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Therefore I had the idea to place the rad where normally the PSU is placed. At this location there are already the hole available, but are those compatible / alignt with the 140 mm fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the PSU chamber will be populated by Monsta I wanted to place the PSU (SilverStone SX500-LG ) into the drive bay chamber.
> Now the drive bay chamber is 57 mm deep and the PSU height is 63.5 mm, so I need to find the space of additional 7.5 mm. The part of it could come from the side panel depht. Dopse anyone know how much I get there?


Silverstone SFX? It will fit in the drive bay for the S5...



But it's pretty tight to get in past the lip on the mid-chassis and bottom plate. Presuming the S3 & S5's drive chambers are the same height, then to use the area out to the door for you will require a serious amount of cutting to these plus a chunk out of the rear panel as well. The vent area on the S5 was just about right for the PSU, but on an S3 you'll almost need to cut the side out completely. The 'better' option if you really need to do this might be to go the other way and remove the rear section of the mid-chassis so the PSU can extend towards the original location.

What do you plan for the flexbays? Depending on what you're doing there, what about the forwards fan hole in the bottom, seeing that it is 140mm?


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Silverstone SFX? It will fit in the drive bay for the S5...
> 
> 
> 
> But it's pretty tight to get in past the lip on the mid-chassis and bottom plate. Presuming the S3 & S5's drive chambers are the same height, then to use the area out to the door for you will require a serious amount of cutting to these plus a chunk out of the rear panel as well. The vent area on the S5 was just about right for the PSU, but on an S3 you'll almost need to cut the side out completely. The 'better' option if you really need to do this might be to go the other way and remove the rear section of the mid-chassis so the PSU can extend towards the original location.
> 
> What do you plan for the flexbays? Depending on what you're doing there, what about the forwards fan hole in the bottom, seeing that it is 140mm?


For the FlexBay I planned to go for the 240mm rad, AMS from Aquacomputer, which is 63.5mm thick. So there will be no space for the 140mm Monsta in the front.

Regarding the PSU: I already realised that I need to make a cut out on the lips. The question is if it's enough.


----------



## Xclsyr

I don't think it would be enough space.

What about above the mb? Doesn't the S3 have holes for 120 and 140mm?


----------



## Origondoo

Above the mb the place is already planned too. Also there is not enough space for the monsta rad


----------



## Archea47

Potato pics Incoming! Put her together last night















With Comcast Xfinity remote for scale/reference



I'm very happy with the build quality and the size. The dimensions are perfect - just big enough to be ridiculous and just small enough for her not to re-think our engagement


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Potato pics Incoming! Put her together last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Comcast Xfinity remote for scale/reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the build quality and the size. The dimensions are perfect - just big enough to be ridiculous and just small enough for her not to re-think our engagement


gorgeous...mmm that mesh besides the flex bay...I would cut it and put a big reservoir there


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> gorgeous...mmm that mesh besides the flex bay...I would cut it and put a big reservoir there


Nah, not big enough







Reservoir is going behind the Flex Bays (so it can leak onto the Aquaero and SSDs) and an ST30 240 is going in the front mesh

Thanks!

EDIT:







Gray Matter on the mind??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Nah, not big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reservoir is going behind the Flex Bays (so it can leak onto the Aquaero and SSDs) and an ST30 240 is going in the front mesh
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Matter on the mind??


Lol yep...Kind of addict me to big reservoirs. In the S8 would be even bigger and gorgeous









congrats. You got a beautiful case.


----------



## Archea47

One more potato pic for now - I like this bottoms-up shot. Also can you tell we just got a grandfather clock?


----------



## SteezyTN

Please, for the love of God, stop posting pictures of these B-E-A-UTIFUL cases. I still have 2 more weeks for my SMA8 to ship, and that's not including the delay that everyone's been having due to the massive amount of orders (I haven't received an email yet, so I hope I dont). You are all making me jealous thy I don't have mine yet


----------



## Anateus

Its nearly 4 weeks since ordering my S3. And I will be able to see it in the middle of september anyway, meh!


----------



## Archea47

Mine took 9 weeks from order to receipt yesterday

And that was before the announcement of reduced colors, etc. . Waiting is part of the process guys & gals


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> DD had some definite management issues, so hopefully these guys can do a better job. I don't know if they can use the name as it is but here's to hoping for some nice cases.
> 
> RH is now owned by Hassan from V1 Tech, and there are plans for the desk and Dopamine V2 as well as more stuff soon.


Wanted a DW29 so bad I started scouring for one and through my research found an old message from Dennis. I reached out to him and I got a reply saying that it's been difficult to relaunch but they're almost there. This was in January. I didn't hear back from him but I've always kept my desire for a dw29. Well, now that I have a tx10, it's gonna be seriously difficult to resist a DW29 if they do get up and running.


----------



## emsj86

is it possible to remove and put the sticker up right. This case was originally reverse atx? Also anyone know the exact size screw and length I need to mount the caselabs rubber feet I have the castor on now and don't really want them (note this case was not bought brand new so I do t have everything ) just alittle teaser. Took it from r-atx to atx. Next is painting the outside. Than I can start building. Just need a name not sure what to call her


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> is it possible to remove and put the sticker up right. This case was originally reverse atx? Also anyone know the exact size screw and length I need to mount the caselabs rubber feet I have the castor on now and don't really want them (note this case was not bought brand new so I do t have everything ) just alittle teaser. Took it from r-atx to atx. Next is painting the outside. Than I can start building. Just need a name not sure what to call her


Can't you just flip the panel?


----------



## emsj86

Yes but than the power reset and usb would have to be on the left side which would be in plain sight to see through the window


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes but than the power reset and usb would have to be on the left side which would be in plain sight to see through the window


Ahh ok.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes but than the power reset and usb would have to be on the left side which would be in plain sight to see through the window


Just heat a bit the sticker, take out with a small sharp knife and place it wherever you want


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I designed reservoirs just like that, except without the center tube. The rods would act as mini reservoirs. These are awesome, may have to buy




This is our Dual Bay Reservoir, the tube adapter back plate, 4 inch (100mm) UV green tube, 4" (100mm) matte black tension rods, the molded D5 motor end, and matte black motor tube cover.



This is the round (it also comes in a square) machined aluminum outside cap in blue, The molded fill / drain port end cap, 2" (50mm) dark blue tube, 2" (50mm) blue tension rods with matching blue screws, and molded one port end cap with side ports, (you can get the end cap with or without side facing ports). There is a blue plug you can't see down in the overflow basin. The overflow basin features a telescoping O ring seal that allows the unit to adjust from 1mm case panel thickness to 6mm thickness and seals. That way if you accidentally overflow a bit when filling it won't leak from the outside into your case.



Starting from the back--molded 3 port end cap with red silver bullet antimicrobial plug and two standard stop plugs in red, 12" (300mm) blood red tube, 12" (300mm) red tension rods with matching red screws, molded one port end cap, and Low profile 1/2" (12mm) "Grasshopper" machined aluminum mounts in red.



This unit is intended to be mounted horizontally and has two molded D5 pump caps, two 4" (100mm) tubes in UV green, 2 sets of 4" (100mm) matte black tension rods, a molded two port tube coupler, 1" (25mm) machined aluminum mounts, and two twin bulb CCFL light units in UV.

These Reservoirs are completely Modular and you can mix and match and design any type of reservoir you want!!


----------



## X-Nine

You working for Monsoon now, eh?









Question, any clear reservoirs with either silver or black rods and Grasshopper mounting? If so, You'll have money. Of course, i realize that may not be an option as if you made every color that everyone wants, you'd have to stockpile enough different variants to bust open Fort Knox.

Also, what is the shortest version's length going to be?

I've been a huge supporter of Monsoon since the beginning, and seeing more innovative products come to pass from them makes me happy, especially reservoirs as there's not a lot of great options out there for reservoirs.


----------



## VSG

Nice pics man, where did you get these from? Might want to quote them in case someone confuses it. Or are you working with Geno on these? If so, how/where do I get some?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You working for Monsoon now, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, any clear reservoirs with either silver or black rods and Grasshopper mounting? If so, You'll have money. Of course, i realize that may not be an option as if you made every color that everyone wants, you'd have to stockpile enough different variants to bust open Fort Knox.
> 
> Also, what is the shortest version's length going to be?
> 
> I've been a huge supporter of Monsoon since the beginning, and seeing more innovative products come to pass from them makes me happy, especially reservoirs as there's not a lot of great options out there for reservoirs.


Colors should be no problem as they will be in any color the fittings are!! But not sure what you mean by grasshopper mounting


----------



## X-Nine

You said the mounts are "Grasshopper mounts," so I just used what you said, lol.

Looking for a clear res with black top/bottom and silver/black/gold rods (since they're interchangeable), and the mountings.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You said the mounts are "Grasshopper mounts," so I just used what you said, lol.
> 
> Looking for a clear res with black top/bottom and silver/black/gold rods (since they're interchangeable), and the mountings.


I am pretty sure you will get your wish!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Oh yeah!! Now the horrible waiting continues


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Oh yeah!! Now the horrible waiting continues


Woot woot congrats! That is a nice case!


----------



## shadyet

how long did you wait before it was shipped?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> how long did you wait before it was shipped?


got the mail today


----------



## shadyet

Guys, for my SM8 build, I'm thinking of running 3 intake fans front (af120s) and a 480 rad in the top and a 240 in the bottom with sp120s in push as well as an af140 as an exhaust. Would I be having too many exhausts and too little intake? I want to run all the fans at a low 600-750 rpm including the af120s in the front. Pretty much any config in the SM8 would leave you with negative air pressure. Would this be too much of a problem? Any feedback or different setups for the SM8 would be appreciated.


----------



## Anateus

What are you cooling? Single 480 is more than enough for CPU and GPU. Then you would just add more intake fans.


----------



## shadyet

2 gpus and a 5930k, I was thinking of getting a black ice nemesis gts 480 and 240 since they pair well with low rpm fans. I wanted at least 240mm of cooling capacity for each chip so I can run low rpms as well as achieve good over clocks.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> 2 gpus and a 5930k, I was thinking of getting a black ice nemesis gts 480 and 240 since they pair well with low rpm fans. I wanted at least 240mm of cooling capacity for each chip so I can run low rpms as well as achieve good over clocks.


I think you will be good to go with these radiators. Myself: I have something similar planned - not done yet ... have the fans and cases but not the case or motherboard. I will be cooling a 5820K (so same heat as you) + Dual SLI 980 Ti with 1 HWLabs Nemesis GTS 360 and 1 HWLabs Nemesis GTS 240. So you will actually have a bit more headroom than me. (I am limited by my case dimensions - a CaseLabs S5 - so I cant fit in a 480).

Just be aware that your combination of 3 blocks plus the 2 Nemesis GTS radiators will be quite high restriction so you may want to think about pump power to allow for this.


----------



## shadyet

Thanks, I assume a single mcp655 should be enough though?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Thanks, I assume a single mcp655 should be enough though?


I am not sure. I imagine that if you ran the D5 at high speed / setting 4 or 5 then it would be okay, but I am not sure. Plus I know - like me - that you want low noise, so pump on 5 might be a bit noisier. Ask someone else with more knowledge about pumps. My plan is to have 1 D5 but keep an open mind about fitting another if I find pump noise a problem. Conventional advice is that I am crazy to consider >1 pump for CPU and 2 GPU, but most people dont understand how restrictive the Nemesis GTS are. See: Thermal bench test of Nemesis GTS 480


----------



## shadyet

That's great to know, I'd think I'd have to make a change of plans then. I'm not open to adding another pump so that would be a problem. I think it would kill the aesthetic I'm going for. Are there any other non-restrictive rads that pair well with SP120s in push at very low rpms? Preferably something that's 30mm thick. Though the nemesis seemed like a great option.


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> got the mail today


I mean't how long did you wait for it al together







did you not have to wait for the 5-6 week processing time? or did it ship right away


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> That's great to know, I'd think I'd have to make a change of plans then. I'm not open to adding another pump so that would be a problem. I think it would kill the aesthetic I'm going for. Are there any other non-restrictive rads that pair well with SP120s in push at very low rpms? Preferably something that's 30mm thick. Though the nemesis seemed like a great option.


Well, don't let me put you off plan A with the Nemesis GTS: ask one of the more experienced builders for some advice on the flow restriction first. But as a plan B to the Nemesis GTS, the Magicool G2 Slim is almost as efficient as the HWLabs. It is also 27mm thick rather than 30mm. The Alphacool Nexxesod ST30 is another thin form factor radiator, but it is not as efficient as the first two. I would not consider it personally.


----------



## SimonOcean

You might also find this chart interesting: I calculated this from a combination of radiatior and fan test data available from various places on the internet.



This data was for push only using Noiseblocker eLoops.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You said the mounts are "Grasshopper mounts," so I just used what you said, lol.
> 
> Looking for a clear res with black top/bottom and silver/black/gold rods (since they're interchangeable), and the mountings.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you will get your wish!!
Click to expand...

*Throws money at screen*


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Guys, for my SM8 build, I'm thinking of running 3 intake fans front (af120s) and a 480 rad in the top and a 240 in the bottom with sp120s in push as well as an af140 as an exhaust. Would I be having too many exhausts and too little intake? I want to run all the fans at a low 600-750 rpm including the af120s in the front. Pretty much any config in the SM8 would leave you with negative air pressure. Would this be too much of a problem? Any feedback or different setups for the SM8 would be appreciated.


The rule of thumb is (at least for me) 1 rad fan space for every component you wish top cool, PLUS - 1 more...

Forget the bottom rad - and forget exhausting through a rad in the rear. just use a single exhaust fan there...

Then, all rads as intake and exhaust through the rear fan without a rad attached to it...

Remember you are cooling the components, pushing hot case air through a rad only makes your coolant warmer and as a result your components will have higher temps. Intake the cooler outside air through the rads for more effective cooling...









That's what I've done, It works for me...

But, you may do as you please


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Guys, for my SM8 build, I'm thinking of running 3 intake fans front (af120s) and a 480 rad in the top and a 240 in the bottom with sp120s in push as well as an af140 as an exhaust. Would I be having too many exhausts and too little intake? I want to run all the fans at a low 600-750 rpm including the af120s in the front. Pretty much any config in the SM8 would leave you with negative air pressure. Would this be too much of a problem? Any feedback or different setups for the SM8 would be appreciated.


there is a 360 rad mount for the front you can buy.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I just got my 360 rad mount. I will have 360 up front as Intake. Rear will be single fan exhaust and I'll have a top mounted 480 which I plan to have as Intake but that's still up for debate.


----------



## Raxus

SM8 owners.

If you choose the 480 bottom radiator mount, does it come with the plates to cover the holes? Or is it wide open?


----------



## alltheGHz

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can modify the S5 chassis? i want to paint on a Geforce claw, but any other ideas?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SM8 owners.
> 
> If you choose the 480 bottom radiator mount, does it come with the plates to cover the holes? Or is it wide open?


Should come with plate covers.


----------



## shadyet

https://www.google.ca/search?q=koolance+gamer+caselabs+sm8&espv=2&biw=1438&bih=734&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIh_D_jvqAxwIVC3Q-Ch1KZQga#imgrc=4iFY11pITXisxM%3A

I found this build, sort of what I wanted to go for, except with af140 in exhaust. He has 3 intake fans and 7 exhaust. Can't I just run all my rad fans at low rpms and have my intake running a little faster?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=koolance+gamer+caselabs+sm8&espv=2&biw=1438&bih=734&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIh_D_jvqAxwIVC3Q-Ch1KZQga#imgrc=4iFY11pITXisxM%3A
> 
> I found this build, sort of what I wanted to go for, except with af140 in exhaust. He has 3 intake fans and 7 exhaust. Can't I just run all my rad fans at low rpms and have my intake running a little faster?


Might be 10 times easier to link the build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1336259/caselabs-merlin-sm8-complete


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I'm glad that the Danger Den spirit is still alive and will be kicking again soon. When I first got in to water cooling, DD was still a major player. Hopefully they'll be bringing blocks out again. Competition is good and we need more enthusiast oriented case makers out there. Hex Gear, Parvum, Murderbox (MbxForma now), Little Devil, Dangerous Customs, Mountain Mods, all really good folk with a lot of innovative ideas. Here's to hoping Red Harbinger comes back too.


Red Harbinger sucked. Good riddance to it. Poorly designed and thought out, cumbersome and restrictive. For god's sake you couldn't even access the rear ports of your computer. Nor can you access your components without absurd gymnastics, and you've got this giant desk that somehow manages the remarkable feat of accomodating fewer rads and hard drives than a mid-tower. What kind of person who wants to spend thousands of dollars on their computer doesn't want to be able to access their components or at least their ports? Plus, it's so low you might as well be sitting on the floor.


----------



## VSG

Yeah they had issues both with design and management. The company changed ownership recently and the new owner is a modder himself. I was lucky enough to see the new designs for their cases and desks and they seemed pretty good. The desk is still out of my budget though!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SM8 owners.
> 
> If you choose the 480 bottom radiator mount, does it come with the plates to cover the holes? Or is it wide open?


If you choose the bottom chassis section with holes for 4x120 (480) then yes it comes with plate covers. I ordered mine this way but never mounted a rad in the bottom.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SM8 owners.
> 
> If you choose the 480 bottom radiator mount, does it come with the plates to cover the holes? Or is it wide open?


It's covered but definitely should order it that way so you can mount accessory plates on it if you don't put a radiator or fans.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I think I decided on how I want my loop done in my SMA8. What do you all think? And no, it's not my case. But today does mark my 5 week wait











And for those that don't already know, here's my build log AQUITY


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I think I decided on how I want my loop done in my SMA8. What do you all think? And no, it's not my case. But today does mark my 5 week wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those that don't already know, here's my build log AQUITY


That looks so much like every other SMA8 . . . . . .

Why not try something different . . .

Borrow from Mad Hatter with the GPU tubes going back into 90's part, and . . .

Also borrow from Gabz with GPU tubes going directly forward, and then down and then back to 90's like mad hatter.

The mobo tubing could also go forward and down, probably right into pass thrus.

You'd have a nice little wall of tubes visually dividing the mobo half of the case from the forward res half.

At least it would be one of a kind, and something different from all the rest.

Darlene


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That looks so much like every other SMA8 . . . . . .
> 
> Why not try something different . . .
> 
> Borrow from Mad Hatter with the GPU tubes going back into 90's part, and . . .
> 
> Also borrow from Gabz with GPU tubes going directly forward, and then down and then back to 90's like mad hatter.
> 
> The mobo tubing could also go forward and down, probably right into pass thrus.
> 
> You'd have a nice little wall of tubes visually dividing the mobo half of the case from the forward res half.
> 
> At least it would be one of a kind, and something different from all the rest.
> 
> Darlene


its difficult to make something in this case. I haven't seen anyone do the top radiator like this, and it's how I have it in my 750d, instead I have one end connecting right to the GPU. I like how the port on the top rad goes straight down into the midplate, because I haven't seen anyone do that before.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That looks so much like every other SMA8 . . . . . .
> 
> Why not try something different . . .
> 
> Borrow from Mad Hatter with the GPU tubes going back into 90's part, and . . .
> 
> Also borrow from Gabz with GPU tubes going directly forward, and then down and then back to 90's like mad hatter.
> 
> The mobo tubing could also go forward and down, probably right into pass thrus.
> 
> You'd have a nice little wall of tubes visually dividing the mobo half of the case from the forward res half.
> 
> At least it would be one of a kind, and something different from all the rest.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> its difficult to make something in this case. I haven't seen anyone do the top radiator like this, and it's how I have it in my 750d, instead I have one end connecting right to the GPU. I like how the port on the top rad goes straight down into the midplate, because I haven't seen anyone do that before.
Click to expand...

The case is huge, it's not difficult to make something, just a bit trickier to make something special.

If you're going to have a rad in that lower compartment, especially a 140 fan sized one, you'll have to have the pass thrus back close to the vertical divider wall so they don't end up over the rad where you can't get to them, or they don't even fit.

I just don't see wisdom in blocking in your GPUs, so that you have to drain and dismantle everything to get to one of them.

D.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The case is huge, it's not difficult to make something, just a bit trickier to make something special.
> 
> If you're going to have a rad in that lower compartment, especially a 140 fan sized one, you'll have to have the pass thrus back close to the vertical divider wall so don't end up over the rad where you can't get to them, or they don't even fit.
> 
> I just don't see wisdom in blocking in your GPUs, so that you have to drain and dismantle everything to get to one of them.
> 
> D.


Well I already went out and bought a 560GTS which is only 30mm thick because I wanted to do the GPU tubes right down. I'm going to keep on looking up things and designs, so hopefully I come up with something unique.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The case is huge, it's not difficult to make something, just a bit trickier to make something special.
> 
> If you're going to have a rad in that lower compartment, especially a 140 fan sized one, you'll have to have the pass thrus back close to the vertical divider wall so don't end up over the rad where you can't get to them, or they don't even fit.
> 
> I just don't see wisdom in blocking in your GPUs, so that you have to drain and dismantle everything to get to one of them.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I already went out and bought a 560GTS which is only 30mm thick because I wanted to do the GPU tubes right down. I'm going to keep on looking up things and designs, so hopefully I come up with something unique.
Click to expand...

Just keep looking at what's been done, and keep an open mind . . .

Once you have your own parts in hand, and the case physically in front of you, It can be amazing just how different things really can look from what you saw in your mind's eye while trying to visualize and plan it.


----------



## Kimir

Mine is unique, probably one of the few that did not use rigid tubing in the SMA8.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just keep looking at what's been done, and keep an open mind . . .
> 
> Once you have your own parts in hand, and the case physically in front of you, It can be amazing just how different things really can look from what you saw in your mind's eye while trying to visualize and plan it.


this is so so true, you can visualize it all you want even get measurements but it never turns out how you have it planned in your head.







wont say how I know this


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just keep looking at what's been done, and keep an open mind . . .
> 
> Once you have your own parts in hand, and the case physically in front of you, It can be amazing just how different things really can look from what you saw in your mind's eye while trying to visualize and plan it.


What do you think about this. Ill have a lot more room between the res/pump and mobo, so these pics aren't "accurate". The two tubes on the CPU are not in parallel, as I will go behind the mobo tray and connect it to the right one. I also forgot to do the front rad lol. You get the basic idea though, right?



EDIT* also, the tubes from the CPU will be in a line together front and back. It was hard to show that in the picture. So one in front of each other, from the mobo tray, to the windows... If that makes sense?


----------



## shadyet

So what's the current turnaround time for a case labs case? The website says 5-6 weeks which is ridiculous, have you guys waited that long?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> So what's the current turnaround time for a case labs case? The website says 5-6 weeks which is ridiculous, have you guys waited that long?


I ordered my SMA8 exactly 5 weeks ago. I still have 1-3 weeks left. It'll go by faster if you don't think about it. It feels like I ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> So what's the current turnaround time for a case labs case? The website says 5-6 weeks which is ridiculous, have you guys waited that long?


Ordered my two tone Mercury S8S on May 22nd and got it on July 24th.


----------



## alpenwasser

Good things come to those who wait. Great things come to those who wait longer?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> So what's the current turnaround time for a case labs case? The website says 5-6 weeks which is ridiculous, have you guys waited that long?


You can also order some models from performance-pcs, this doesn't help if you're looking to customize it completely different than the variation they sell though. They also carry accessories.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Good things come to those who wait. Great things come to those who wait longer?


Yooo... U still working on helios? Hows it coming along?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Yooo... U still working on helios? Hows it coming along?


Haha, well, sort of, yeah. Originally I was going to try to finish it this summer (or at least finally make some
significant progress). Then my laptop decided to start becoming unreliable in February, so I needed to buy
a new one, so my disposable college-student income and whatever savings I had were pretty much wiped
out. So I thought I'd at least get a little bit done this summer once I'd saved up a bit again when two weeks
ago some of the HDDs in my server decided to start dying.









The reason this is an issue is that the next big step in the budget is buying tons of fittings. Only Bitspower
make the fittings I need (two male G1/4" threads), and I need a lot of them (to give you an idea, my current
loop layout requires 43 90-degree angle fittings of one sort or another). I have however had an idea this
week to do an actual case mod on my SMH10 and significantly revamp the general concept, which might
allow me to get away with fewer fittings, but that's still very early stages. I suppose that's an advantage of
all these delays, I have the time to come up with all sorts of weird ideas.









Sometimes I get the impression that the gods just don't want me to finish that build. Nonetheless, I will
persevere and get it done at some point!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Haha, well, sort of, yeah. Originally I was going to try to finish it this summer (or at least finally make some
> significant progress). Then my laptop decided to start becoming unreliable in February, so I needed to buy
> a new one, so my disposable college-student income and whatever savings I had were pretty much wiped
> out. So I thought I'd at least get a little bit done this summer once I'd saved up a bit again when two weeks
> ago some of the HDDs in my server decided to start dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is an issue is that the next big step in the budget is buying tons of fittings. Only Bitspower
> make the fittings I need (two male G1/4" threads), and I need a lot of them (to give you an idea, my current
> loop layout requires 43 90-degree angle fittings of one sort or another). I have however had an idea this
> week to do an actual case mod on my SMH10 and significantly revamp the general concept, which might
> allow me to get away with fewer fittings, but that's still very early stages. I suppose that's an advantage of
> all these delays, I have the time to come up with all sorts of weird ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get the impression that the gods just don't want me to finish that build. Nonetheless, I will
> persevere and get it done at some point!


I see. Are you only adamant about getting bitspower fittings? Theres a cheaper alternative called barrow fittings. Its basically a rip off of bitspower but they make good quality fittings - i have a ton of em.

Yeah, i still havent finished both my smh10 and s8 builds. I couldve easily splurged and pimped out my two cl cases, but since im a loving father/husband/brother/uncle. I decided to use that money to take both my family and sisters family to disney world for 3 weeks in december. Boy that mouse know how to take a mans money.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just keep looking at what's been done, and keep an open mind . . .
> 
> Once you have your own parts in hand, and the case physically in front of you, It can be amazing just how different things really can look from what you saw in your mind's eye while trying to visualize and plan it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about this. Ill have a lot more room between the res/pump and mobo, so these pics aren't "accurate". The two tubes on the CPU are not in parallel, as I will go behind the mobo tray and connect it to the right one. I also forgot to do the front rad lol. You get the basic idea though, right?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT* also, the tubes from the CPU will be in a line together front and back. It was hard to show that in the picture. So one in front of each other, from the mobo tray, to the windows... If that makes sense?
Click to expand...

Have you thought about having NO tubes go thru the midplate, use 90's back, and instead go thru the vertical divider panel below the mobo, and then 90's down into the basement from behind for the mobo/GPU related tubes, and put the res/pump assemblies so the ports face the rear and do them the same way.

The cable management area is wide enough to use 90's.

You'd have room then for a lower restriction 560 GTX that way as well.

Would also let you use a nice light panel for the midplate.

Just something different to ponder on . . . .

D.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I see. Are you only adamant about getting bitspower fittings? Theres a cheaper alternative called barrow fittings. Its basically a rip off of bitspower but they make good quality fittings - i have a ton of em.


To be honest I landed on Bitspower primarily because I could only find what I needed from them.
Never heard of Barrow before, but if they have what I need I think I could give them a look. Thanks
for the tip, much appreciated!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Yeah, i still havent finished both my smh10 and s8 builds. I couldve easily splurged and pimped out my two cl cases, but since im a loving father/husband/brother/uncle. I decided to use that money to take both my family and sisters family to disney world for 3 weeks in december. Boy that mouse know how to take a mans money.


Haha, yeah, in the end it just comes down to priorities. I could have gotten a much cheaper laptop,
I could have not bought new HDDs and instead just deleted stuff and moved the important data over
to drives I already have. But my laptop is the PC I spend the most time on by far, so having a decent
one (decided in the end to go with a 15" Macbook Pro and put Linux on it, because funnily enough
Lenovo are so expensive here that the Mac actually has better price/performance, and for every other
alternative there was one disqualifying factor or another; I was admittedly a bit weirded out by this







)
seemed like a better investment for the time being, and I'm kind of a data hoarder, so I didn't feel like
deleting as much stuff as would have been needed to get away with not buying new storage (though I
did delete quite a bit, good opportunity to clean house, so to speak







). Luckily (or sadly, depending
on your POV I suppose) I have no familial financial responsibilities (at least not yet), so that's at least
one financial drain off the table for the time being (although on the other hand I also don't have much
income).

Helios is important, but at this point it's not urgent, so other stuff just takes precedence usually. Ah
well, such is life.


----------



## emsj86

SteeZy why not have the res on a tilt like you mentioned previous doing. Than you could have all tubing on a slight angle. May look nice


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The cable management area is wide enough to use 90's.


I was actually quite surprised to learn that i can do that + my Aquaero LT behind that plate.

Score! ?


----------



## alltheGHz

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can modify the S5 chassis? I want to paint on a Geforce claw on thew side like this, but any other ideas?


----------



## emsj86

It's been done but cutting out one side of the front to add a window like the s8. I think cutting out the right side 240 flex Bay Area and putting a window there than have a pump res combo behind the window would look nice. Would allow the s5 to have a larger reservior


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's been done but cutting out one side of the front to add a window like the s8. I think cutting out the right side 240 flex Bay Area and putting a window there than have a pump res combo behind the window would look nice. Would allow the s5 to have a larger reservior


Nah, I don't wanna copy gabriels idea. thanks though.


----------



## emsj86

Well his is on the left side and a reservior. What i was saying would be on the right side and the window would be a res it would just be a window and you out whatever u want behind it. Honestly I was just throwing out an idea.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I should post some in here


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Well his is on the left side and a reservior. What i was saying would be on the right side and the window would be a res it would just be a window and you out whatever u want behind it. Honestly I was just throwing out an idea.


I kind of understand what you're saying....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I kind of understand what you're saying....


I am building an S3 for work. Watercooled. I will borrow ideas from multiple builds to create what I want to see the build turn into.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

I know I'm borrowing a modes and making. It my own by changing it up alittle. Without cutting the case up it's hard to really have something completely different case wise. I know tubing fittings can all be different. I'm just confusing myself now I'm tired sorry


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I know I'm borrowing a modes and making. It my own by changing it up alittle. Without cutting the case up it's hard to really have something completely different case wise. I know tubing fittings can all be different. I'm just confusing myself now I'm tired sorry


Haha no problem man! I just need something that would stand out, I wanna try and get a sponsorship from Nvidia for my build, and it needs to look REALLY promising and cool in order to get it.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Haha no problem man! I just need something that would stand out, I wanna try and get a sponsorship from Nvidia for my build, and it needs to look REALLY promising and cool in order to get it.


That would be really awesome! Good luck to you!

I'd be really happy if I could just get Asus to slide me one of those SLI bridges lol.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I should post some in here


Looks beautiful!! If only I could get my reds to stay that color


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> SteeZy why not have the res on a tilt like you mentioned previous doing. Than you could have all tubing on a slight angle. May look nice


With my new layout, im going to be routing the top radiator tubing above the top plate and around the back of the case to another fitting. That way it will look unique. As for the sideways slant of the res/pump, I may have to do that if its too long to fit.

I believe this is they way ill try and do it. (also, like ive said, I may only due one pump/res for now because it would be another $250 for everything and the fittings).



As for the CPU tubing, ill have it connect behind the back of the case and up to the top rad. I may also have the CPU tubing like its shown in the picture, but do an "S" shape where it goes through a passthrough on the back.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With my new layout, im going to be routing the top radiator tubing above the top plate and around the back of the case to another fitting. That way it will look unique. As for the sideways slant of the res/pump, I may have to do that if its too long to fit.
> 
> I believe this is they way ill try and do it. (also, like ive said, I may only due one pump/res for now because it would be another $250 for everything and the fittings).
> 
> 
> 
> As for the CPU tubing, ill have it connect behind the back of the case and up to the top rad. I may also have the CPU tubing like its shown in the picture, but do an "S" shape where it goes through a passthrough on the back.


Did you get the thicker top cover as shown in the picture or did you get the short one? There's not a lot of space under the short cover for tubing.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Did you get the thicker top cover as shown in the picture or did you get the short one? There's not a lot of space under the short cover for tubing.


I payed the extra $20 for the 39mm thick top. I originally got it for push pull of my RX480. Now there's two reasons for paying the extra lol.


----------



## shadyet

Hey, i'm looking to purchase a pump res combo or kit, I know i want the d5 pwm but I'm not very knowlodgeable in that regard what would you recommend? Preferably under $200, it would be installed in an SM8 so it has to fit nicely near the mobo tray.

I was thinking something like the pump and res setup in this build:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPTrVDIcrIg

What are the exact parts that I would need,
links to the parts would be appreciated


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> Hey, i'm looking to purchase a pump res combo or kit, I know i want the d5 pwm but I'm not very knowlodgeable in that regard what would you recommend? Preferably under $200, it would be installed in an SM8 so it has to fit nicely near the mobo tray.
> 
> I was thinking something like the pump and res setup in this build:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPTrVDIcrIg
> 
> What are the exact parts that I would need,
> links to the parts would be appreciated


Thats a bitspower res top 250 kit with a clear d5 bitspower mod top. Pretty sure.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> That would be really awesome! Good luck to you!
> 
> I'd be really happy if I could just get Asus to slide me one of those SLI bridges lol.


Man, those things look slick. Thank you for the good luck!


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Thats a bitspower res top 250 kit with a clear d5 bitspower mod top. Pretty sure.
> 
> Where can I purchase the res top kit? I can't seem to find it on performance pcs


----------



## Raxus

\

Hmm

This
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-d5-top-upgrade-kit-250-ice-black-tube-black-pom-cap.html

+

this
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-bp-d5topacs-bk-d5-mod-pump-top-clear-s-model.html

+

This
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-d5-mcp655-mod-kit-matte-black-finish.html

and a d5 pump. I would check compatibility, but im pretty sure thats it.


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> \
> 
> Hmm
> 
> This
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-d5-top-upgrade-kit-250-ice-black-tube-black-pom-cap.html
> 
> +
> 
> this
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-bp-d5topacs-bk-d5-mod-pump-top-clear-s-model.html
> 
> +
> 
> This
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-d5-mcp655-mod-kit-matte-black-finish.html
> 
> and a d5 pump. I would check compatibility, but im pretty sure thats it.


that would cost like $300, doesn't even include the full reservoir.. can't be it or am i mistaken?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> that would cost like $300, doesn't even include the full reservoir.. can't be it or am i mistaken?


In total. Probably $250.

The reservoir is in there.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-d5-top-upgrade-kit-250-ice-black-tube-black-pom-cap.html


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> With my new layout, im going to be routing the top radiator tubing above the top plate and around the back of the case to another fitting. That way it will look unique.


This was done before also











But I myself consider getting 39mm top instead of standard, including this routing way.

39mm top looks much more bulky but gives so many possibilities, just one more point of compromise.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I should post some in here


Very nice, need check you build log.

Nemesis rad looks fine. I have ordered it for my builld too - two 560 and two 280.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Very nice, need check you build log.
> 
> Nemesis rad looks fine. I have ordered it for my builld too - two 560 and two 280.


Thank you!









Which case did you order?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which case did you order?


The same SMA8 (I know I have to mod it for top mount)


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I payed the extra $20 for the 39mm thick top. I originally got it for push pull of my RX480. Now there's two reasons for paying the extra lol.


I wanted to use the top ports on my radiator too but I got the standard top cover and there's just not enough space.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> The same SMA8 (I know I have to mod it for top mount)










Can't wait to see that! Do you have a log yet?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Haha no problem man! I just need something that would stand out, I wanna try and get a sponsorship from Nvidia for my build, and it needs to look REALLY promising and cool in order to get it.


Have you done great builds in the past or is this your first? I don't plan to put down your hopes on that because hell anything is possible but it's not as easy as branding your PC NVIDIA and they say "Holy cow Here is a truckload of 980 Ti's!"

Words from the guy at NVIDIA who is probably the main guy that handles sponsors:

"get more exposure, eventually over time... they will approach you"

"seeing as you only have one build under your name, I just don't want you to come off as that "new guy who's asking for free parts"

Good luck


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Have you done great builds in the past or is this your first? I don't plan to put down your hopes on that because hell anything is possible but it's not as easy as branding your PC NVIDIA and they say "Holy cow Here is a truckload of 980 Ti's!"
> 
> Words from the guy at NVIDIA who is probably the main guy that handles sponsors:
> 
> "get more exposure, eventually over time... they will approach you"
> 
> "seeing as you only have one build under your name, I just don't want you to come off as that "new guy who's asking for free parts"
> 
> Good luck


Yeah, this is my first recorded build. I actually really liked the geforce claw design, I first saw it on the falcon northwest tikis, and decided 'hey, I'll just put it on the case", and it was my older brother, when I was shadowing him at Nvidia, who said that I should ask for a sponsorship.

thank you for the luck, I'll need it.


----------



## emsj86

With anything it takes alit if time and effort I'm sure.


----------



## Rahldrac

Is there any place in Europa that sells Caselab cases?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I've got the S3.... Now to just get off of work.









TCO


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Is there any place in Europa that sells Caselab cases?


Games Rigs Germany


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see that! Do you have a log yet?


Not yet, I will create it after I get the case, one month to wait.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Games Rigs Germany


Damn, for that price I think I actually can configure mine own, ship it and tax it before reaching 950 dollars for the SMA8. But thank you for the link!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Damn, for that price I think I actually can configure mine own, ship it and tax it before reaching 950 dollars for the SMA8. But thank you for the link!


Yes, I ordered mine direct from Caselabs myself. Also if you order from this distributor it adds to the time for delivery and adds another potential logistics link where the case could get damaged in transit. Apparently some people in new EU / Eastern European EU countries suffer high import costs and this German site works out cheaper for them.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Damn, for that price I think I actually can configure mine own, ship it and tax it before reaching 950 dollars for the SMA8. But thank you for the link!


He told me some time ago that he's doing something with the prices, so its always good if you email him. Most of West EU is better off ordering on it own, but here in Poland its damn cheap to get its from him. Way less vat duty etc. due to less shipping costs.


----------



## Raxus

Is the sma8 that much larger than the merlin sm8?


----------



## Anateus

Asking here, because you guys visit marketplace very often - would it be okay if I made a photo of my rig still inside the case with a timestamp and my name?
I want to sell my whole WC kit, but Im still using it for a time being









And a question for S3 users - how much (in cm) hardline tubing have you used in your S3 builds?


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Is the sma8 that much larger than the merlin sm8?


It has a lot more depth plus it has a pedestal, the sma8 is actually a lot better priced at $519, makes me think were overpaying for the sm8, or underpaying for the sma8 perhaps?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Is the sma8 that much larger than the merlin sm8?


Check them out...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/

and

http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sma8/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Haha no problem man! I just need something that would stand out, I wanna try and get a sponsorship from Nvidia for my build, and it needs to look REALLY promising and cool in order to get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Have you done great builds in the past or is this your first? I don't plan to put down your hopes on that because hell anything is possible but it's not as easy as branding your PC NVIDIA and they say "Holy cow Here is a truckload of 980 Ti's!"
> 
> Words from the guy at NVIDIA who is probably the main guy that handles sponsors:
> 
> "get more exposure, eventually over time... they will approach you"
> 
> "seeing as you only have one build under your name, I just don't want you to come off as that "new guy who's asking for free parts"
> 
> Good luck


Like guitarhero23 told you, getting sponsorship isn't an easy thing and won't necessarely happen just because your rig looks good.

I've done several builds so far and except for a one timer (Xenomorph build) and the special event (Lady Sif build) I've never been able to ditch sponsors. Especially for main components....they are the hardest to get.

I encourage you to continue working hard on your build and maybe send requests to the manufacturers but they will always want the biggest possible exposure.

I gave up on the sponsors things personally just because it's just to damn hard to ditch.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> It has a lot more depth plus it has a pedestal, the sma8 is actually a lot better priced at $519, makes me think were overpaying for the sm8, or underpaying for the sma8 perhaps?


this is whats making me second guess my decision on the sm8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Check them out...
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sma8/


I did. I was hoping for a side by side picutre comparison of the two. I ordered an SM8 with a 360 rad mount in the flex bay, it basically is $80 less than an sma8. But if the SMA8 is just a behemoth it won't work for me anyway.


----------



## shadyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> this is whats making me second guess my decision on the sm8
> I did. I was hoping for a side by side picutre comparison of the two. I ordered an SM8 with a 360 rad mount in the flex bay, it basically is $80 less than an sma8. But if the SMA8 is just a behemoth it won't work for me anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> this is whats making me second guess my decision on the sm8
> I did. I was hoping for a side by side picture comparison of the two. I ordered an SM8 with a 360 rad mount in the flex bay, it basically is $80 less than an sma8. But if the SMA8 is just a behemoth it won't work for me anyway.


I was considering the SMA8 and went for an SM8, I was debating the small cost as well but you have to think about how much more you'll have to spend to make it look good. You would want at least 2 video cards and 2 reservoirs and at least a 480 and a 560 to it fill up nicely. Plus all the extra fittings needed for routing tubing through the panels and what not would rack up the costs more than you'd think.

You can adequately cool 3 video cards in an sm8 with a 360,480 and 240, so I see no point going for a large form factor


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> I was considering the SMA8 and went for an SM8, I was debating the small cost as well but you have to think about how much more you'll have to spend to make it look good. You would want at least 2 video cards and 2 reservoirs and at least a 480 and a 560 to it fill up nicely. Plus all the extra fittings needed for routing tubing through the panels and what not would rack up the costs more than you'd think.
> 
> You can adequately cool 3 video cards in an sm8 with a 360,480 and 240, so I see no point going for a large form factor


There is always a reason to go bigger.

TCO


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There is always a reason to go bigger.
> 
> TCO


Indeed


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> I was considering the SMA8 and went for an SM8, I was debating the small cost as well but you have to think about how much more you'll have to spend to make it look good. You would want at least 2 video cards and 2 reservoirs and at least a 480 and a 560 to it fill up nicely. Plus all the extra fittings needed for routing tubing through the panels and what not would rack up the costs more than you'd think.
> 
> You can adequately cool 3 video cards in an sm8 with a 360,480 and 240, so I see no point going for a large form factor


good point, I'll never go for more than 2 video cards honestly. And I may not do that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Indeed


It's like Boxers Vs Briefs. Things Need to Breathe inside the Case.

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> I was considering the SMA8 and went for an SM8, I was debating the small cost as well but you have to think about how much more you'll have to spend to make it look good. You would want at least 2 video cards and 2 reservoirs and at least a 480 and a 560 to it fill up nicely. Plus all the extra fittings needed for routing tubing through the panels and what not would rack up the costs more than you'd think.
> 
> You can adequately cool 3 video cards in an sm8 with a 360,480 and 240, so I see no point going for a large form factor


There are ways of making things look good without adding in more parts







. When I get my sma8 I very well intend on only having one reservoir. As for fittings, such costs can be reduced by using soft tubing, or bending your tubing if it's one of the hard tubing types (petg, acrylic, copper, stainless, etc)


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyet*
> 
> I was considering the SMA8 and went for an SM8, I was debating the small cost as well but you have to think about how much more you'll have to spend to make it look good. You would want at least 2 video cards and 2 reservoirs and at least a 480 and a 560 to it fill up nicely. Plus all the extra fittings needed for routing tubing through the panels and what not would rack up the costs more than you'd think.
> 
> You can adequately cool 3 video cards in an sm8 with a 360,480 and 240, so I see no point going for a large form factor


For me this is absolutely true. Not to mention buying a new desk to fit the SMA8, just measured. The 750D is about my comfort zone when it comes to case size atm. If the situation changes I'm sure I'll be able to sell the SM8 and buy whatever or I could grab a pedestal.

I thought the 900D was a bit too big for my tastes.

Gonna stick with an SM8 for now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Asking here, because you guys visit marketplace very often - would it be okay if I made a photo of my rig still inside the case with a timestamp and my name?
> I want to sell my whole WC kit, but Im still using it for a time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a question for S3 users - how much (in cm) hardline tubing have you used in your S3 builds?


From personal experience, items outside sell much quicker and buyers know you're ready to ship. Also, with "rig shots" you may get q's on other things appearing in the pics you may not intend to sell (despite disclosing it). For your listimg, make sure you add EU to the title as it helps identify your not in the US or may not ship outside the EU. Good luck


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> For me this is absolutely true. Not to mention buying a new desk to fit the SMA8, just measured. The 750D is about my comfort zone when it comes to case size atm. If the situation changes I'm sure I'll be able to sell the SM8 and buy whatever or I could grab a pedestal.
> 
> I thought the 900D was a bit too big for my tastes.
> 
> Gonna stick with an SM8 for now.


You can always get a pedestal for the SM8 like I did...



Added a 480 & a 360 in the pedestal...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> this is whats making me second guess my decision on the sm8
> I did. I was hoping for a side by side picutre comparison of the two. I ordered an SM8 with a 360 rad mount in the flex bay, it basically is $80 less than an sma8. But if the SMA8 is just a behemoth it won't work for me anyway.


I have a 360 rad ion the flex bays also, PLUS a pedestal with a 480 & 360 in it...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Startin to Load it Up









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Startin to Load it Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


STOP IT. You stop it right now. You're making me sad (and jealous). Two more weeks, hopefully...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Startin to Load it Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Awesome Case be sure of this!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Startin to Load it Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Very good Colin, I see you didn't eat it for lunch! You must be hungry...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> STOP IT. You stop it right now. You're making me sad (and jealous). Two more weeks, hopefully...


It will come!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Awesome Case be sure of this!!


Super Easy to maneuver and work in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Very good Colin, I see you didn't eat it for lunch! You must be hungry...


I had to put a couple things in it!




TCO


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It will come!
> Super Easy to maneuver and work in!
> I had to put a couple things in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Are those kitty cat feet??


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Are those kitty cat feet??


Observational skills


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Observational skills


After being overseas for 3 years and the only animal I am allowed to 'keep' are stray helpless cats and take care of them, it has made me grow very fond of them.


----------



## X-Nine

I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.

As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.

You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.

Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.

If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.

So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.

Just a friendly 2 cents.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.
> 
> As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.
> 
> You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.
> 
> Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.
> 
> So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.
> 
> Just a friendly 2 cents.


Good stuff. I fully agree with you 100%, I race dirt bikes and it is the same way! Whether you are asking a company to sponser you a pair of $35 gloves, they won't do it until they see that you can provide something they need on their end.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have a 360 rad ion the flex bays also, PLUS a pedestal with a 480 & 360 in it...


I was thinking of going with a 360 in the flex bays and a 480 in the top. I figure that should be enough for a 2 x gpu and a cpu


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.
> 
> As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.
> 
> You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.
> 
> Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.
> 
> So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.
> 
> Just a friendly 2 cents.


----------



## Killa Cam

I like this uncle nine


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.
> 
> As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.
> 
> You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.
> 
> Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.
> 
> So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.
> 
> Just a friendly 2 cents.


Sponsors arent something you ask for, sponsors are something you get when you are good enough.
At least thats the way it normally works.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I was thinking of going with a 360 in the flex bays and a 480 in the top. I figure that should be enough for a 2 x gpu and a cpu


General rule of thumb is:

One rad fan space for each component you're cooling, PLUS one more rad fan space...

So yes, by the rule of thumb, you have more than enough rad space, good for some expansion...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Are those kitty cat feet??


No Lol. It's a Teacup Poodle









TCO


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> General rule of thumb is:
> 
> One rad fan space for each component you're cooling, PLUS one more rad fan space...
> 
> So yes, by the rule of thumb, you have more than enough rad space, good for some expansion...


The minimum is for when you get a good radiator and a good high speed fan. If you get anything less, so wont it provide enough cooling.

I recommend that if you got the space, get 1 fan space for every 100 watt worth of heat.
That way so dont you have to get quite as fast fans and so get a more quiet build.


----------



## kidcapp

My SMA8. Sorry for the crappy quailty images.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*


I feel like there is a bit too much white in there, for a black and white theme.
Maybe add a stencel or something like that too the mid plate, so you remove 60% or so of the white in it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The minimum is for when you get a good radiator and a good high speed fan. If you get anything less, so wont it provide enough cooling.
> 
> I recommend that if you got the space, get 1 fan space for every 100 watt worth of heat.
> That way so dont you have to get quite as fast fans and so get a more quiet build.


So I'm a new at the whole water cooling thing. Are you going by TDP or watts pulled from the PSU?

Guess it doesnt matter much, my 3770k and 2 980 tis would only pull around 650watts(according to calculators)

Ill have 7 fan spaces with a 360 and 480.

And I may never go SLI. So I think I'm solid.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> *The minimum is for when you get a good radiator and a good high speed fan.* If you get anything less, so wont it provide enough cooling.
> 
> I recommend that if you got the space, get *1 fan space for every 100 watt worth of heat.*
> That way so dont you have to get quite as fast fans and so get a more quiet build.


Didn't you mean a high static pressure fan?







You can have the fastest fan in the world and it will not perform as well as a fan designed for radiators.

And that would be a high static pressure fan designed for rads...

Sorry, I don't quite understand engineering, 100 Watts?









I guess I have a lot to learn!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> My SMA8. Sorry for the crappy quailty images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Didn't you mean a high static pressure fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the fastest fan in the world and it will not perform as well as a fan designed for radiators.
> 
> And that would be a high static pressure fan designed for rads...
> 
> Sorry, I don't quite understand engineering, 100 Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a lot to learn!


Higher RPM usually means higher static pressure. At least that seems to be the case for most fans, but guess it depend on the design of the fan.

I know that most people say 1 fan space per component, but a 100 watt GPU needs less cooling then a 200 watt GPU.
Which is why I'm starting to recommend watt per fan space, instead of component per fan space.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.
> 
> As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.
> 
> You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.
> 
> Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.
> 
> So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.
> 
> Just a friendly 2 cents.


I didn't think about that. i dont have any work to present, no cool mods to show off, but hey, I would rather try and fail than mot try and always wonder what would've happened if I did ask. Worst case scenario, they say no, best case scenario, 2x Titan X's.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Good stuff. I fully agree with you 100%, I race dirt bikes and it is the same way! Whether you are asking a company to sponser you a pair of $35 gloves, they won't do it until they see that you can provide something they need on their end.


Yes, I don't plan on asking them for anything until the build is completely done with the exception of the GPUs. If I can show them the painjob I have in mind, the plumbing and special work, maybe they will notice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I like this uncle nine


Yes, me too







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Sponsors arent something you ask for, sponsors are something you get when you are good enough.
> At least thats the way it normally works.


Good to know.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I know that most people say 1 fan space per component, but a 100 watt GPU needs less cooling then a 200 watt GPU.
> Which is why I'm starting to recommend watt per fan space, instead of component per fan space.


It also depends of fan RPM, if someone wants to run fans only at 500 RPM then it may be 3 fan spaces per component


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> It also depends of fan RPM, if someone wants to run fans only at 500 RPM then it may be 3 fan spaces per component


500 RPM is waisted, as that is barly better then passive. Most people wont hear a 1000-1500 RPM fan, as long as it got good quality. That way so do you also get some cooling going.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Didn't you mean a high static pressure fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the fastest fan in the world and it will not perform as well as a fan designed for radiators.
> 
> And that would be a high static pressure fan designed for rads...
> 
> Sorry, I don't quite understand engineering, 100 Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a lot to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher RPM usually means higher static pressure. At least that seems to be the case for most fans, but guess it depend on the design of the fan.
> 
> I know that most people say *1 fan space per component,* but a 100 watt GPU needs less cooling then a 200 watt GPU.
> Which is why I'm starting to recommend *watt per fan space, instead of component per fan space.*
Click to expand...

My post said 1 fan space per component, *PLUS 1 fan space extra...*

Just to be clear...


----------



## emsj86

But I want more mike MORE!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My post said 1 fan space per component, *PLUS 1 fan space extra...*
> 
> Just to be clear...


Mean that if would be 4 fan spaces for 3 components, while my recommendation puts it at 7 fan spaces, as those 3 components has about 650 watt worth of heat.
Thats quite a difference in fan space.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I guess it's time Uncle 'Nine goes on his semi-annual sponsorship rant.
> 
> As someone who's both worked in the industry AND had been sponsored, I will tell you this: do NOT go for sponsorship on your first build. I don't care if you have the next best thing since Murderbox, don't even try. You will come off as a moocher no matter how good your build is. No reputable hardware company will shove hundreds of dollars of gear to you.
> 
> You have to prove your worth by building great rigs with your own money first before ever trying for a sponsorship.
> 
> Sponsorship is a two way road and its never "for you." You have to have great time, dedication, passion, and a portfolio to even be considered, and even then, it's not guaranteed. You have to provide an advertising avenue for the company(ies) that are sponsoring you, make it worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you look at guys like Bill Owen, Charles Harwood, Richard Surroz, Brad Stuart, Rod and Bob of BS Mods, Daniel Harper, and other modders... There's a reason WHY they get sponsors. They've spent thousands, even tens of thousands on their builds over the years. They're reputable, they show improved results over time, and they're ALWAYS looking to do very versatile things.
> 
> So until your willing to spend the money, time, and effort, don't bank on getting sponsored. Nobody "deserves" a sponsorship. I oils probably outdrive many race car drivers, but I've never done it myself and would never ask a company to give me a car without showing I'm capable.
> 
> Just a friendly 2 cents.


Damn, and I was going to ask... Joking a side I understand this, as a student graphic designer I keep asking people if I can work with them but with a little portfolio not showing much work I get shrugged off. I understand why even if it does chip away at my soul ever so slightly.


----------



## ali13245

Is there any possibilty of case colors returning before the end of this year?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Is there any possibilty of case colors returning before the end of this year?


We're hoping for a fall time frame. Production overhaul must be completed before they return.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Mean that if would be 4 fan spaces for 3 components, while my recommendation puts it at 7 fan spaces, as those 3 components has about 650 watt worth of heat.
> Thats quite a difference in fan space.


I think he basically means 2 fan spaces per component


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My post said 1 fan space per component, *PLUS 1 fan space extra...*
> 
> Just to be clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mean that if would be 4 fan spaces for 3 components*, while my recommendation puts it at 7 fan spaces, as those *3 components has about 650 watt worth of heat.*
> Thats quite a difference in fan space.
Click to expand...

Yes, that was the way I first learned when I started here...









Second, I don't claim to be an engineer, Just a simple man... Sorry for not understanding all the thermodynamics of this stuff...

I have a lot to learn, as I have stated earlier in this string. Just trying to help, no harm intended...


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We're hoping for a fall time frame. Production overhaul must be completed before they return.


Actually - that would be a good time frame for me to order another one. Hopefully ☺


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, that was the way I first learned when I started here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I don't claim to be an engineer, Just a simple man... Sorry for not understanding all the thermodynamics of this stuff...
> 
> I have a lot to learn, as I have stated earlier in this string. Just trying to help, no harm intended...


Mike what you say us a good rule of thumb but he is also correct insaying 100 watts per 120 space, watts us a measurement of energy and heat! Actually with low speed fans it should be less than that!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, that was the way I first learned when I started here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I don't claim to be an engineer, Just a simple man... Sorry for not understanding all the thermodynamics of this stuff...
> 
> I have a lot to learn, as I have stated earlier in this string. Just trying to help, no harm intended...
> 
> 
> 
> Mike what you say us a good rule of thumb but he is also correct in saying 100 watts per 120 space, watts us a measurement of energy and heat! Actually with low speed fans it should be less than that!!
Click to expand...

I willing to learn about watts of heat...

Can you direct me to a beginners guide of some sort so I can figure my own system using watts?

PM coming your way


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I willing to learn about watts of heat...
> 
> Can you direct me to a beginners guide of some sort so I can figure my own system using watts?
> 
> PM coming your way


I'm still a novice when it comes to wattage but I've started using calculators.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I willing to learn about watts of heat...
> 
> Can you direct me to a beginners guide of some sort so I can figure my own system using watts?
> 
> PM coming your way
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a novice when it comes to wattage but I've started using calculators.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, but, what we're discussing is the watts of heat to disburse for water cooling your components...


----------



## alltheGHz

Would there be any way to mount the rad BEFORe the fans? Pic below, yes, I know its bad.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Would there be any way to mount the rad BEFORe the fans? Pic below, yes, I know its bad.


It is possible, the only question would be wheter or not you can do it would getting the fan spacing in front.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Would there be any way to mount the rad BEFORE the fans? Pic below, yes, I know its bad.


Yes there is...

Just mount the rad to the back of the 120.3 flex bay rad mount, then mount the fans on the back of the rad...

Put it in your case and secure it with the thumb screws from the front

Really simple, just make sure you have enough room in the case for everything

Piece of cake


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes there is...
> 
> Just mount the rad to the back of the 120.3 flex bay rad mount, then mount the fans on the back of the rad...
> 
> Put it in your case and secure it with the thumb screws from the front
> 
> Really simple, just make sure you have enough room in the case for everything
> 
> Piece of cake


120.3 flex bay won't work on S5.


----------



## SteezyTN

My SMA8 should ship out in 2 weeks. I can't wait. I went out again and ordered a second D5 pump. I still need the Vardar 140 fans and maybe a few other fittings for the bottom compartment and some flex tubing. Schools finally out till the 24th, so I can't wait much more


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone preferably from Case Labs let me know what options are included with the cases that are available at Micro Center. Their website does a poor job at actually describing what's included.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/447186/Merlin_SM8_Enthusiast_Grade_Aluminum_E-ATX-ATX_Full_Tower_Case_v100_-_Black_(Unassembled)


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone preferably from Case Labs let me know what options are included with the cases that are available at Micro Center. Their website does a poor job at actually describing what's included.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/447186/Merlin_SM8_Enthusiast_Grade_Aluminum_E-ATX-ATX_Full_Tower_Case_v100_-_Black_(Unassembled)


Think you would be better off sending them a mail, do to the whole "cant do stuff that you profit from" thing OCN seems to have implemented.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone preferably from Case Labs let me know what options are included with the cases that are available at Micro Center. Their website does a poor job at actually describing what's included.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/447186/Merlin_SM8_Enthusiast_Grade_Aluminum_E-ATX-ATX_Full_Tower_Case_v100_-_Black_(Unassembled)


Yeah your best bet is to email or call micro center themselves because they are the ones who actually have it. I wouldn't doubt it though if they sell out before you get the chance (if you do try and order one). They probably sell like hot cakes because there's no 5+ week waiting period lol.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Think you would be better off sending them a mail, do to the whole "cant do stuff that you profit from" thing OCN seems to have implemented.


Or simply ask it in the CL forum here : http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs









I agree with you that in the owners club it could be wrongfully interpreted but in the manufacturer forum it's fine.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It is possible, the only question would be wheter or not you can do it would getting the fan spacing in front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It is possible, the only question would be wheter or not you can do it would getting the fan spacing in front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes there is...
> 
> Just mount the rad to the back of the 120.3 flex bay rad mount, then mount the fans on the back of the rad...
> 
> Put it in your case and secure it with the thumb screws from the front
> 
> Really simple, just make sure you have enough room in the case for everything
> 
> Piece of cake


thanks guys


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Thanks for the link, but, what we're discussing is the watts of heat to disburse for water cooling your components...


Right, if you can calculate how much wattage your cpu/gpus draw it should give you the wattage of heat that needs to be dissipated. Unless I'm completely confused.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Didn't you mean a high static pressure fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the fastest fan in the world and it will not perform as well as a fan designed for radiators.
> 
> And that would be a high static pressure fan designed for rads...
> 
> Sorry, I don't quite understand engineering, 100 Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a lot to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher RPM usually means higher static pressure. At least that seems to be the case for most fans, but guess it depend on the design of the fan.
> 
> I know that most people say 1 fan space per component, but a 100 watt GPU needs less cooling then a 200 watt GPU.
> Which is why I'm starting to recommend watt per fan space, instead of component per fan space.
Click to expand...

No and no.

1 sp is a poor spec to go from you want a pq chart -on mobile someone please post the Martin's liquid lab article
2 considering I can cool a 8350 at 4.7+ (300+ watts ) yeah no. If you look at most high end heat sinks they are 120 mm rads. They use a highly inefficient air. Water absorbs more heat and the rads we use dump it into the air with more surface space ie more effectively.

1 rad per component plus 1 is fine. This means cpu and gpu in cfx ( 2gpus ) would be 3 components so 3+1 is 4 total.

That is min. I well believe in more. But you don't need more to be ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Mean that if would be 4 fan spaces for 3 components, while my recommendation puts it at 7 fan spaces, as those 3 components has about 650 watt worth of heat.
> Thats quite a difference in fan space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he basically means 2 fan spaces per component
Click to expand...

No he means (number of components) plus 1.

Please note mobo vrms dram do not count. Just CPU's and gpu's in 99%of all cases


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Didn't you mean a high static pressure fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the fastest fan in the world and it will not perform as well as a fan designed for radiators.
> 
> And that would be a high static pressure fan designed for rads...
> 
> Sorry, I don't quite understand engineering, 100 Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a lot to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher RPM usually means higher static pressure. At least that seems to be the case for most fans, but guess it depend on the design of the fan.
> 
> I know that most people say 1 fan space per component, but a 100 watt GPU needs less cooling then a 200 watt GPU.
> Which is why I'm starting to recommend watt per fan space, instead of component per fan space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and no.
> 
> 1 sp is a poor spec to go from you want a pq chart -on mobile someone please post the Martin's liquid lab article
> 2 considering I can cool a 8350 at 4.7+ (300+ watts ) yeah no. If you look at most high end heat sinks they are 120 mm rads. They use a highly inefficient air. Water absorbs more heat and the rads we use dump it into the air with more surface space ie more effectively.
> 
> 1 rad per component plus 1 is fine. This means cpu and gpu in cfx ( 2gpus ) would be 3 components so 3+1 is 4 total.
> 
> That is min. I well believe in more. But you don't need more to be ok.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Mean that if would be 4 fan spaces for 3 components, while my recommendation puts it at 7 fan spaces, as those 3 components has about 650 watt worth of heat.
> Thats quite a difference in fan space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he basically means 2 fan spaces per component
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No he means (number of components) plus 1.*
> 
> Please note mobo vrms dram do not count. Just CPU's and gpu's in 99%of all cases
Click to expand...

Thanks for interpreting what I said, I knew somebody finally would, get my simple explanation, that is...

I thought I had been basic enough...









And for the extra info +1 REP


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 500 RPM is waisted, as that is barly better then passive. Most people wont hear a 1000-1500 RPM fan, as long as it got good quality.


500-600 RPM fan is an order of magnitude better than passive cooling.

Also, depending on how good your hearing is, anything above is easily audible.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 rad per component plus 1 is fine. This means cpu and gpu in cfx ( 2gpus ) would be 3 components so 3+1 is 4 total.
> 
> That is min. I well believe in more. But you don't need more to be ok.


The reason I recommend more is because then the fans mather less and you can also get a more quiet build, but yeah minimum can work if you choose the right parts.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 500-600 RPM fan is an order of magnitude better than passive cooling.
> 
> Also, depending on how good your hearing is, anything above is easily audible.


Guess it depends on the level of background noice how easy it is to hear the fans.


----------



## TUFinside

Fan duct in place, again sorry for the crappy picture, i really need to buy a decent camera in a near future..


----------



## rioja

This is result from a Thermalbench review, cooling i7 4770k at 4.6 GHz and EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE, overall system consumption was 650w



So roughly if I have two 560 rads I will get the same 12C delta with fans on 400 RPM. But this is 8 140mm sections per 2 components.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> This is result from a Thermalbench review, cooling i7 4770k at 4.6 GHz and EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE, overall system consumption was 650w
> 
> 
> 
> So roughly if I have two 560 rads I will get the same 12C delta with fans on 400 RPM. But this is 8 140mm sections per 2 components.


As I have said: when you got minimum so does fans matter more, when you got overkill you can more or less use any fan you want as long as it has enough power to move the air through the radiator.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> This is result from a Thermalbench review, cooling i7 4770k at 4.6 GHz and EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE, overall system consumption was 650w
> 
> 
> 
> So roughly if I have two 560 rads I will get the same 12C delta with fans on 400 RPM. But this is 8 140mm sections per 2 components.


i think you are misunderstanding.

650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!

you need to worry about heat generation

a few food for thought

you would be fine on 3 120 rads,

~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *

however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
the selection is getting better ~

in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015










i call this pic the thinking yawn


----------



## VSG

Well that certainly puts things in perspective. Congrats, man!


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my


Congrats!









Overkill is just second name of my build: 1600W PSU and 12 sections of 140 mm







(although I may not install 280 on front, will see how it match with other things)

For fans, there are few PWM fans on the market which I like:
Phanteks F140-MP 500-1600 RPM
Alpenfoehn WingBoost2 300-1200 RPM
Noiseblocker PK-PS 400-1500 RPM
And few more should come in August - EK Wardar and NB Eloop


----------



## JourneymanMike

Congrats Mega Man! Enjoy and cherish new life!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Congrats!!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Congratulations ! Best build ever and nice picture !


----------



## Georgey123

Congratulations Mega Man.


----------



## fast_fate

The Community Spirit is strong








Nice work Mega Man
and a big congratulations from me too


----------



## SimonOcean

Congratualtions Mega Man. A little Mega Lady!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

At The OP (My Name is listed with a SM8, The Division is an SMA8)

Southern Persuasion





TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> At The OP (My Name is listed with a SM8, The Division is an SMA8)
> 
> Southern Persuasion
> 
> *snip*]
> 
> TCO


I'm disgusted there's no titan z in this









Needs dtx board for quad sli.....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm disgusted there's no titan z in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs dtx board for quad sli.....


We know Werm Lmao. I can't be all about the GPU's for a work computer. If they saw me boot up The Witcher 3 at the Dealership I would be in for a world of hurt.... Maybe Ill just play some waves now and then, Or project Zomboid









TCO


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Congrats on Mega(wo)Man Rev2.0 going gold!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Adorable and the baby too








Congrats MM!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats Mega Man, looks like she's close to the size my son was when he was born (6lbs 8oz)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> We know Werm Lmao. I can't be all about the GPU's for a work computer. If they saw me boot up The Witcher 3 at the Dealership I would be in for a world of hurt.... Maybe Ill just play some waves now and then, Or project Zomboid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


impact for a work computer? lol. Or pro computer?

I just use a company issued dell, slow, but works for my job







. Plus its vpn'd so they know what I do with it so its strictly work only









Are you gonna lug this around to and from?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Congrats Mega Man, looks like she's close to the size my son was when he was born (6lbs 8oz)


pretty close !~ 6lbs 3oz


----------



## rioja

Does anyone use PC speaker? Where would be a place to mount it?

It is very unhandy to use Asus X99 TUF board without speakers and post code monitor, so I think about smth like this Lian Li speaker


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> impact for a work computer? lol. Or pro computer?
> 
> I just use a company issued dell, slow, but works for my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus its vpn'd so they know what I do with it so its strictly work only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna lug this around to and from?


No Lol. I am building it to replace my laptop that I bring to work everyday. The dealership gets locked up at night. Going to get a keyboard and mouse and bring my Asus Monitor from Home to use at work. I've been looking for another monitor to replace the Asus I am bringing, but.... Eh... Not sure what route I would Like to take.

TCO


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Congratulations on the new family member!
I forget how young most of you folks are...some of our grandkids are in their 20's.







But we did have a new addition 2 years ago from one of our late bloomers!
Enjoy her while you can, time moves so fast.


----------



## emsj86

Congrats mega man. It's amazing isn't it. I find out what were having boy or grill Thursday. It'll be our second kid. I have a two year punk boy right now lol. And alittle teaser of the start of my build. Build log will start this week. Maybe you'll be able to tell what I have planned.


----------



## X-Nine

Congrats, Mega! I fully expect to see a pink CL build in just a few years time for the little lady!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Awesome news!







Congratulations Mega Man!!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I find out what were having boy or grill Thursday.


We're probably having a grill and a few drinks this weekend too depending on the weather.

(But jokes aside, I wish you the best too!)


----------



## wholeeo

Congrats, how was the drive home? For me I never drove so slow and cautious lol


----------



## MadHatter5045

Congratulations @Mega Man!!


----------



## JLMS2010

Congrats man!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty close !~ 6lbs 3oz


The more amazing thing is how fast they grow, mine is now 9mo and 19.4lbs loves jamming to Trivium in the truck on the way to & from daycare too lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Congratulations Mega Man!


----------



## Archea47

Congrats Mega! It's another build that will never end


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you are misunderstanding.
> 
> 650w is what the system uses in power, not what it generates in heat !~!!
> 
> you need to worry about heat generation
> 
> a few food for thought
> 
> you would be fine on 3 120 rads,
> 
> ~ so 560 would be overkill let alone 2 * which i like *
> 
> however you will struggle finding good fans - that is not a bad thing just a fyi
> the selection is getting better ~
> 
> in other news i would like to add a new member of the CL club !~ and the first place i am announcing !
> please welcome thea- my daughter ~ 7/30/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call this pic the thinking yawn


Congratulations brother. I am happy for you







And she is definitely already trained in







judging for the last pic.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Congrats mega man. It's amazing isn't it. I find out what were having boy or grill Thursday. It'll be our second kid. I have a two year punk boy right now lol. And alittle teaser of the start of my build. Build log will start this week. Maybe you'll be able to tell what I have planned.


Glad to hear it. Maybe you'll get a girl this time, one of each is always good!


----------



## seross69

Girls are gods revenge on us being men!! You always fear she will meet someone like you at that age!


----------



## protzman

Quick question. Sure it's been asked alot but what size nut is used to screw the hard drive/ssd sleds to the case. I have an s3 if that matters. Haven't needed to change anything since I moved out a year ago I could just steal my dad's







now I gotta get my own tools.

Edit: 5/16th


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Girls are gods revenge on us being men!! You always fear she will meet someone like you at that age!


But I was perfect .....am perfect ....... I think







jk


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Congrats, how was the drive home? For me I never drove so slow and cautious lol


Heh it wasn't top bad left at like 8pm And the hospital is right down the road from my house
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Girls are gods revenge on us being men!! You always fear she will meet someone like you at that age!


Hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quick question. Sure it's been asked alot but what size nut is used to screw the hard drive/ssd sleds to the case. I have an s3 if that matters. Haven't needed to change anything since I moved out a year ago I could just steal my dad's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta get my own tools.
> 
> Edit: 5/16th


yep

Thanks to all for the support and warm wishes. And I am not joking. I no longer own one of my sis

She does


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty close !~ 6lbs 3oz


Congratulations








That second picture is epic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Does anyone use PC speaker? Where would be a place to mount it?
> 
> It is very unhandy to use Asus X99 TUF board without speakers and post code monitor, so I think about smth like this Lian Li speaker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Imagine the speaker replacement being Nelson from Simpsons.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That second picture is epic!
> [/spoiler]
> Imagine the speaker replacement being Nelson from Simpsons.


why not, I like old school









and besides it will do real job


----------



## King4x4

Congrats Mega Man! Girls are too sweet and they abuse that in getting things from daddy









But we enjoy the attentation and are like addicts.

As for the comment about her meeting someone not worthy... Easy way to solve it:


----------



## Dagamus NM

Congrats Mega!

Here is a quick shot I took with my tablet. I will get some real images with my 100mm f2.8L eventually. Just wanted to get something up as it is overdue.


----------



## sdmf74

Awesome build, but its upside down








Makes my SM8 look like a toddler
Congrats MM


----------



## SimonOcean

Isn't 100mm going to give you too much zoom. I got a 105mm f/2.8 macro and it is great for looking at bugs, but much less useful at photographing normal sized things close up. Really need a 60mm macro...


----------



## Dagamus NM

The 100mm f2.8L is actually my favorite all around lens. In addition to it being great at macro work, it does amazing portraits and outdoor landscapes. The only thing that is annoying is remembering to switch between focal ranges. When left on full range it can spend quite a while searching but if I use the short focal range for actual macro stuff it does very well. I can't use it for much action or my son playing but that is as much my 6D having a slow shutter as anything. As far as the zoom, I step back a few feet. The zoom with full frame is not as big of a deal as it would be on a cropped sensor.

Back on topic. I am debating which method I want to use for mounting my aquero 6XT. I think I might use a 5.25 bracket in the floor of the main case so I can view it through the window. Maybe I will just put it out of sight, hmm. I doubt I will ever use the interface for much of anything. The remote is pretty worthless too as aquasuite will be my most likely method of interacting.

Once I have my rads in the pedestal I will better understand my tube routing and will decide on what to do with the floor.


----------



## Mega Man

i love the remote personally esp for htpc builds

easy mouse and keyboard


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love the remote personally esp for htpc builds
> 
> easy mouse and keyboard


Honestly I have not even really looked at it. For HTPC purposes I use a wireless keyboard and top roller ball thing mouse. If the aquero remote functions as a full keyboard and mouse my wife might like that as she only uses the computer for ROI (radio on the Internet for non silicone valley folks).


----------



## SteezyTN

Oh darn



I almost cried today


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh darn
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried today


I got two of those while waiting on my X2M. Sad news


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh darn
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried today


Sorry to hear that man,

One thing for sure is that you will still get it and be totally amazed!


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh darn
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried today


You are not alone!
In my mail they speak of 1 -2 additonal weeks. Still ~1 month till I get it, I think.


----------



## SimonOcean

I've been warned of a two week delay. But they will do their best to do it sooner. Count yourself lucky you are only 1 week delayed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just means they are swamped w/ orders, which is a good thing as it allows for growth to be implemented to the company. But it still sucks that the delay did happen and at least they notified you instead of like other companies across different industries would've just not sent a message (I encounter this a lot in the automotive industry)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I got two of those while waiting on my X2M. Sad news


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man,
> 
> One thing for sure is that you will still get it and be totally amazed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> You are not alone!
> In my mail they speak of 1 -2 additonal weeks. Still ~1 month till I get it, I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I've been warned of a two week delay. But they will do their best to do it sooner. Count yourself lucky you are only 1 week delayed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just means they are swamped w/ orders, which is a good thing as it allows for growth to be implemented to the company. But it still sucks that the delay did happen and at least they notified you instead of like other companies across different industries would've just not sent a message (I encounter this a lot in the automotive industry)


I am really upset, but I cannot complain. I've had every question answered and incredibly fast. These guys are excellent. I was hoping to receive the case before August 24, because my fall semester begins and I'm taking insanely hard classes and I won't have anytime for finishing (or maybe even starting) my build. If the extra one week makes 8 weeks total, then the SMA8 should ship out on the 19th. Being in California too, I'd probably receive it the next day, or is receive it Monday due to the weekend (which is the 24th). Oh boy... This is going to be stressful lol.


----------



## Dagamus NM

What classes are you taking?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What classes are you taking?


I'm trying to get into the Nursing Program to get my ASN so I'm taking all of my Anatomy and Physiology, medical terminology, and psychology courses to finish up my pre-reqs. I barely have enough time with work, so I don't even know if I'll finish my build this semester haha


----------



## 1911Savage

SteezyTN You really don't need all of this stress. Just have the case forwarded to me. I'll give it a good home.


----------



## Dagamus NM

The trick to A&P is repetition. Flash cards actually help here. That and imagine where in your own body these things you are visualizing actually are found.

At your school will you take pathophysiology before or during your nursing program?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The trick to A&P is repetition. Flash cards actually help here. That and imagine where in your own body these things you are visualizing actually are found.
> 
> At your school will you take pathophysiology before or during your nursing program?


I believe pathophysiology is the second semester of the program. I actually took intro over summer (ended last week) to get me ready for A&P 1. I'll be taking A&P 2 and Micro for Spring. Intro makes me so much more confident going into A&P 1.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Good, then you have the basis for what style of studying is required. Don't let the histology section in the beginning make it seem like you are over reacting, there is a ton to memorize in a short amount of time.

Micro is rather fun.


----------



## Rahldrac

Came to see some nice Caselab pictures, got reminded about the horrors of Histology instead


----------



## X-Nine

Micro is the devil. Granted I studied veterinary medicine which is a bit different, but it's still the devil. I rather enjoyed anatomy and radiology, though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll stick to working on automotive repair vs human lol (for now)


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Micro is the devil. Granted I studied veterinary medicine which is a bit different, but it's still the devil. I rather enjoyed anatomy and radiology, though.


Nuh uh, High School Spanish is the worst.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The S3 is a trip to work in. Trying to figure out the best way to install the Drain valve and have space to screw an adapter to it in order to utilize drain when needed.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Micro is the devil. Granted I studied veterinary medicine which is a bit different, but it's still the devil. I rather enjoyed anatomy and radiology, though.


I don't know about radiology, but I'm loving anatomy and physiology. It's so cool how the way our bodies work and function.


----------



## Chiobe

"Due to a large increase in orders, there will be delay associated with your order."
Guess it will be a while longer.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> "Due to a large increase in orders, there will be delay associated with your order."
> Guess it will be a while longer.












Everyone who Ordered anything around June or after will get this Message.

Now where are pictures of Caselab Builds!

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who Ordered anything around June or after will get this Message.
> 
> Now where are pictures of Caselab Builds!
> 
> TCO


You'll be seeing mine I'm about 2-3 weeks


----------



## JoshuaB123

Can anyone show me a picture of a TH10A + pedestal with a size comparison to a desk


----------



## mandrix

Trying out some acrylic trim on the front to break up all that white.


----------



## Anateus

It would look awesoke with black trims on all the edges (especially between pedestals and case)


----------



## Dimps Maldoon

reserved Project: Neptune's Lair


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> It would look awesoke with black trims on all the edges (especially between pedestals and case)


if it was a thin trim on the inner sections and similar to what is on there thenI can see it


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> It would look awesoke with black trims on all the edges (especially between pedestals and case)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> if it was a thin trim on the inner sections and similar to what is on there thenI can see it


Thanks, guys. I'll pursue it further when I have time.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Trying out some acrylic trim on the front to break up all that white.


That looks really awesome, you did a great job!


----------



## SteezyTN

So I emailed PPCS and they said they believe they did an SMA8 set of DemciFlex filters through DemciFlex a while ago. They are going to see if they can doing something about that. If not, I may as well just order through Demciflex directly and pay the $18 in shipiing.


----------



## sdmf74

Talk to Demci directly they will send you the right filter and they gave me a discount on shipping ( I hate paying for expensive shipping costs).









@ Mandrix - wth two peds, never thought of that ,thats money. Did you make the 4 wheeler?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Talk to Demci directly they will send you the right filter and they gave me a discount on shipping ( I hate paying for expensive shipping costs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mandrix - wth two peds, never thought of that ,thats money. Did you make the 4 wheeler?


I mean I understand it's international shipping, but still haha.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I mean I understand it's international shipping, but still haha.


They have excellent customer service (just like CL & EVGA) the lady I spoke with @ Demci did anyway.


----------



## iBored

Build is getting dull, I can't decide if I should add a pedestal or switch to an SMA8!!
Adding the pedestal and changing out the panels to a gunmetal color will cost about the same as getting an SMA8.


Question for the pedestal:
Where's the 480 rad mount?
Can I add a drive cage with a 480 rad in it?
how does the cable route to back of the main case?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimps Maldoon*
> 
> 
> 
> reserved Project Phoenix Rising


Congratulations on the CaseLabs...

Welcome to the Club!









Now, which case is it?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Build is getting dull, I can't decide if I should add a pedestal or switch to an SMA8!!
> Adding the pedestal and changing out the panels to a gunmetal color will cost about the same as getting an SMA8.
> 
> 
> Question for the pedestal:
> Where's the 480 rad mount?
> Can I add a drive cage with a 480 rad in it?
> how does the cable route to back of the main case?


Thats pretty slick looking. Someone pointed out to me when I was on the fence between an sm8 and an sma8, it takes a lot more hardware to make an sma8 look full. So you have to consider that cost as well.


----------



## SteezyTN

By the time you add a pedestal to the SM8, you're looking at almost the same price as the SMA8. I was going to look at the SM8 and pedestal, but at a few dollars more or less, I can have a bigger case and enough room for rads. If you already have an SM8, I don't see a need for an SMA8. Just get a pedestal


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Question for the pedestal:
> Where's the 480 rad mount?
> Can I add a drive cage with a 480 rad in it?
> how does the cable route to back of the main case?


Quote:


> The MAC-290 Pedestal Assembly is the perfect add-on to your Merlin SM8 or ST10 case for more capacity. It can hold either 2 120.4 or 140.3 radiators. Three Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays) at the front provide a great place to mount a bay reservoir, fan controller, or ...? Radiator mounts are sold separately - please see *MAC-291 (120.4)* or MAC-292 (140.3). Rear mount for a 140mm fan. Some assembly required.


http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-radiator-side-mount-merlin-pedestal/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-merlin-sm8-st10/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Can I add a drive cage with a 480 rad in it?


Quote:


> * When mounting radiators larger than 120.3 (360), it may not be possible to mount devices in the Flex-Bays (5.25 bays).


Since that cage is flexbay compatible, you won't be able to use it in the pedestal with a 480 installed. You can probably find another place to mount the hdd, maybe stealth?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> how does the cable route to back of the main case?


Usually, the top of the pedestal is open, just uncover one of the bottom of the SM8's fan covers to route cables. The spec page doesn't say you have to reuse the bottom of the sm8 as the pedestals bottom like some other models that have you do this. So its likely it will ship w/ its own bottom.


----------



## sdmf74

Has anyone mounted a 120.3 rad in the pedestal (MAC-290) so the flex bays can be used? Im wondering if it would look funky cause they look so nice with a 120.4 radiator mounted.

Im assuming that certain components like disc drives will not fit in the flex bays with a 120.3 radiator mounted in the pedestal just like when you mount one at the top
of the SM8 (unless the rad mount allows the rad to be somewhat offset toward the back of the ped. near the fan mount)?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> That looks really awesome, you did a great job!


Thank you!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Talk to Demci directly they will send you the right filter and they gave me a discount on shipping ( I hate paying for expensive shipping costs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mandrix - wth two peds, never thought of that ,thats money. Did you make the 4 wheeler?


Whoops, missed your post first time through. Sorry for double posting....

No, the platform came from Case Labs. Since I have the machine on carpet, and I basically have to move it out of the way every night I needed a stable base.
Also, believe or not, I once had 3 pedestals and it was extremely top heavy. (when the pedestals were revised I ended up with spare end pieces and I fabbed the framework just for laughs to see what 3 pedestals looked like)


----------



## sdmf74

I didnt know CL sold those, I went out and bought a table for my case









Im assuming thats the magnum base platform? Is the open center for the rubber feet to fit down into the platform and keep it stable?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*


The bends and fittings remind me of technics 1200 tone arms. What a cool build.


----------



## iBored

To get an entire change of panels from white to gunmetal is gonna cost almost as much as a new case though. Hmmm.
Just getting tired of the white.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> To get an entire change of panels from white to gunmetal is gonna cost almost as much as a new case though. Hmmm.
> Just getting tired of the white.


Paint it?


----------



## Ypsylon

OK, its long overdue. With my RAID situation still not resolved decided I may as well do things the other way. From the back he, he.

Muchos, muchos boxes arrived today from Aqua Tunning & Caseking and that big card box underneath (with even more bubble wrap and boxes inside lol) long time ago. Still waiting for small box from Highflow but nothing critical, just additional options. By the time you reading this both rads are flushed thoroughly.



*Project Ultrmar* is officially underway. I don't know when I will finish and how fast thing will move on. 4 days or 4 months. Depends on workload. And I know by now that defo I will need some extra fittings. Damn no matter how long you plan and order over the top always one or two is missing.

Not planning to gut it completely because I don't have that kind of time and space. For now only CPU with GPU(s?) will wait till Pascal is out and my 71605 situation is resolved (it doesn't work on X99 and for now running basic 6805E as supplementary card).



So first little step, top Nexxxos 480/45 with quad AeroCool DS fans is up. Spaced with Phobya rubber shroud (not visible) to give some breathing room the radiator and reduce dust build-up. It's late afternoon and is still so frigin hot. After days like today I'm totally wasted by weather alone.



In short: it will be practical build so no rigid tubing of any kind (planned Alphacool's metal pipes, but time is precious commodity, perhaps another time). Decided to go with EK's ZMT rubber tubing. Looks nice, smells not so good, but that's rubber.







It will evaporate in time. Theme will be resembling W40K Ultramarines 5th Company - blue, black and black nickel plated trims (planned default gold trims, but with price of Bitspower gold/brass/ fittings in Europe it would easily double the cost of already expensive project). Hope it will come good at the end and... I shall know no fear while project is running.









BTW: Could you good folks clarify one thing for me. I've got superb looking EK 5.25 Res+pump combo for this project. I'm curious if I could mount pump up-side down with vario selector up not down as default (or even better with selector at 3 o'clock)? It will simplify hiding these ugly cables. Most manufacturers don't acknowledge reverse style cases so it looks bad even if you sleeve them. Perhaps silly question, perhaps funny. Please understand my dilemma. Last time I had custom watercooled computer it was early P4 days and I was using water pump from aquarium, plastic bucket next to the desk with some dodgy half-cooper block from a company nobody ever heard of. Good old days? Not exactly! ha, ha Aloooot of things changed since then...


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> OK, its long overdue. With my RAID situation still not resolved decided I may as well do things the other way. From the back he, he.
> 
> Muchos, muchos boxes arrived today from Aqua Tunning & Caseking and that big card box underneath (with even more bubble wrap and boxes inside lol) long time ago. Still waiting for small box from Highflow but nothing critical, just additional options. By the time you reading this both rads are flushed thoroughly.
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Ultrmar* is officially underway. I don't know when I will finish and how fast thing will move on. 4 days or 4 months. Depends on workload. And I know by now that defo I will need some extra fittings. Damn no matter how long you plan and order over the top always one or two is missing.
> 
> Not planning to gut it completely because I don't have that kind of time and space. For now only CPU with GPU(s?) will wait till Pascal is out and my 71605 situation is resolved (it doesn't work on X99 and for now running basic 6805E as supplementary card).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first little step, top Nexxxos 480/45 with quad AeroCool DS fans is up. Spaced with Phobya rubber shroud (not visible) to give some breathing room the radiator and reduce dust build-up. It's late afternoon and is still so frigin hot. After days like today I'm totally wasted by weather alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short: it will be practical build so no rigid tubing of any kind (planned Alphacool's metal pipes, but time is precious commodity, perhaps another time). Decided to go with EK's ZMT rubber tubing. Looks nice, smells not so good, but that's rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will evaporate in time. Theme will be resembling W40K Ultramarines 5th Company - blue, black and black nickel plated trims (planned default gold trims, but with price of Bitspower gold/brass/ fittings in Europe it would easily double the cost of already expensive project). Hope it will come good at the end and... I shall know no fear while project is running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Could you good folks clarify one thing for me. I've got superb looking EK 5.25 Res+pump combo for this project. I'm curious if I could mount pump up-side down with vario selector up not down as default (or even better with selector at 3 o'clock)? It will simplify hiding these ugly cables. Most manufacturers don't acknowledge reverse style cases so it looks bad even if you sleeve them. Perhaps silly question, perhaps funny. Please understand my dilemma. Last time I had custom watercooled computer it was early P4 days and I was using water pump from aquarium, plastic bucket next to the desk with some dodgy half-cooper block from a company nobody ever heard of. Good old days? Not exactly! ha, ha Aloooot of things changed since then...


This is exciting and I love the name/theme! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ypsylon

not sure I fully understood your question about the pump but neither ddc or d5 should be mounted upside down.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ypsylon
> 
> not sure I fully understood your question about the pump but neither ddc or d5 should be mounted upside down.


I think @Ypsylon is checking if it is OK to rotate the pump in the housing of the D5 Dual Bay Res combo as pictured in his component stockpile

If that is what you meant, then yes, feel free to remove or loosen the retention plate and rotate to best suit your installation..
D5 pumps are fine mounted either sideways and vertical (with impeller facing up)
It does not mater which way the the pump is rotated/orientated, so long as it is mounted appropriately.
As Gabz stated - never upside down (impeller facing down)


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> To get an entire change of panels from white to gunmetal is gonna cost almost as much as a new case though. Hmmm.
> Just getting tired of the white.


if you had an M8 i would trade you. I have gunmetal and am in the market for a white swap.


----------



## DarthBaggins

and all I have are black panels on my M8 lol, but starting to get an itchy rattle can finger lol


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> and all I have are black panels on my M8 lol, but starting to get an itchy rattle can finger lol


Haha i hear you man. I got a friend that owns a body shop and has a paint booth. Looking into what I need to do to prep the case so the auto paint bonds to the alum.

I wonder if aircraft stripper would work or if it would damage the aluminum.. hmm


----------



## iBored

I really wanted to paint the panels, but stripping the powder coating and re-coating is really expensive here in SG


----------



## emsj86

slow going but build log is being Caselabs SM8 "Project B" The Bends

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567946/project-b-the-bends-build-log-caselabs-sm8#post_24269028


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think @Ypsylon is checking if it is OK to rotate the pump in the housing of the D5 Dual Bay Res combo as pictured in his component stockpile
> 
> If that is what you meant, then yes, feel free to remove or loosen the retention plate and rotate to best suit your installation..
> D5 pumps are fine mounted either sideways and vertical (with impeller facing up)
> It does not mater which way the the pump is rotated/orientated, so long as it is mounted appropriately.
> As Gabz stated - never upside down (impeller facing down)


Yes, that's exactly what I'm checking. By default in reverse orientated case cables on the pump are on the top left side in plain sight. I want to put them in the right bottom corner (yes corner on a circle/cylinder!







). So according to what you wrote fast_fate I guess that's very much OK, which is great.

As for mounting up-side down (impeller facing down). That's was one thing which put me off away from Koolance RP-452×2. It does look great, but possibility of destroying 2 pumps by some air that wasn't removed when filling. For the price prefer to get 2 separate EK Res and connect them together.

On a side note. One thing however annoyed me seriously. Mini-morning rant. I know it's problem with many things these days from cars to watercooling, but I have to say this if somebody from EK is reading this post. To be on safe side I've ordered spare pump to avoid any possibility that pump is bad at the start. To my amazement when I've opened the box, pump was alone without o-ring piece. Is it really so expensive to put o-ring inside? Raise damn price by 1 Euro/$/whatever and deliver it ready to mount. Why or why I have to order this thing separately?! My blood is boiling at idiocies like this.


----------



## Dimps Maldoon

Thank you very much, its the Mecury S8, so far a joy to build, just at the stage of powder coating before I can resume.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I'm checking. By default in reverse orientated case cables on the pump are on the top left side in plain sight. I want to put them in the right bottom corner (yes corner on a circle/cylinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So according to what you wrote fast_fate I guess that's very much OK, which is great.
> 
> As for mounting up-side down (impeller facing down). That's was one thing which put me off away from Koolance RP-452×2. It does look great, but possibility of destroying 2 pumps by some air that wasn't removed when filling. For the price prefer to get 2 separate EK Res and connect them together.
> 
> On a side note. One thing however annoyed me seriously. Mini-morning rant. I know it's problem with many things these days from cars to watercooling, but I have to say this if somebody from EK is reading this post. To be on safe side I've ordered spare pump to avoid any possibility that pump is bad at the start. To my amazement when I've opened the box, pump was alone without o-ring piece. Is it really so expensive to put o-ring inside? Raise damn price by 1 Euro/$/whatever and deliver it ready to mount. Why or why I have to order this thing separately?! My blood is boiling at idiocies like this.


They cleatly point that you order pump impeller only. No top, no gasket.
So no offense, but its only your fault.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I didnt know CL sold those, I went out and bought a table for my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im assuming thats the magnum base platform? Is the open center for the rubber feet to fit down into the platform and keep it stable?


I honestly don't know if they ever put a listing on their site. I asked Kevin if they could build one and they did. It shipped back in 12/2012.
The platform is open in the center, just like the pedestals w/o the bottom cover. It is set up to mount castors, and I use the heavy duty ones from CL.

I'm thinking that the same piece that fits the bottom of the pedestals also fits the open space, but I don't remember for sure....I actually use a piece of acrylic that I put a hole in for a drain valve.
The platform also came with spacers, because you need some offset like is built into the pedestals.

I haven't had the platform off in so long that's pretty much all I remember. Not even sure if anyone else ever asked for a platform for an SM8!


----------



## X-Nine

You can find 2 different bases and casters here:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/casters-and-plateforms/

They've always been on the site.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can find 2 different bases and casters here:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/casters-and-plateforms/
> 
> They've always been on the site.


Yeah I found them last night, I wish I knew about em when I ordered my case








So the Magnum Base works with Merlin cases (SM8 specifically)? Can you explain specifically why the center is open. Also how much bigger is the TX10 SD Caster Platform, I couldnt find any dimensions on either base just thickness of aluminum?
That thing has some serious casters on it


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I found them last night, I wish I knew about em when I ordered my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Magnum Base works with Merlin cases (SM8 specifically)? Can you explain specifically why the center is open. Also how much bigger is the TX10 SD Caster Platform, I couldnt find any dimensions on either base just thickness of aluminum?
> That thing has some serious casters on it


I just dug out my original CL order and the platform was listed as "SM8 & ST10 Platform".
But I still don't think they were listed on the site _at the time I ordered_.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Haha i hear you man. I got a friend that owns a body shop and has a paint booth. Looking into what I need to do to prep the case so the auto paint bonds to the alum.
> 
> I wonder if aircraft stripper would work or if it would damage the aluminum.. hmm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I really wanted to paint the panels, but stripping the powder coating and re-coating is really expensive here in SG


That's why I just plan on a good scuffing then paint, just not sure which color yet


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I just dug out my original CL order and the platform was listed as "SM8 & ST10 Platform".
> But I still don't think they were listed on the site _at the time I ordered_.


Thats why I asked, I hope a caselabs rep will clarify cause it would seem they made/sent you a different base then the two that are listed.
The magnum's description says "Give your STH10, SMH10 or SMA8 more stability" It doesnt mention anything about SM8.
Do you mind If I ask was the price similar to the magnum one listed on the site now? thanx


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats why I asked, I hope a caselabs rep will clarify cause it would seem they made/sent you a different base then the two that are listed.
> The magnum's description says "Give your STH10, SMH10 or SMA8 more stability" It doesnt mention anything about SM8.
> Do you mind If I ask was the price similar to the magnum one listed on the site now? thanx


The invoice says the platform was $44.95. The castors were not included in that price.


----------



## mandrix

..also remember that price was back in 2012, I would expect probably more today.


----------



## sdmf74

Yep it is a different base then the ones on the site then cause I just realized our case SM8 is 22.38" deep and the TX10 is 30.38.
By looking at your photo since your case fits perfectly on the base (depth) that would make the TX10 hang over the front and back of the base. Glad I didnt order the Magnum base then.
*Hopefully they will confirm if Merlin bases are still available*. I will have to order another set of casters this time unfortunately cause I ordered the smaller ones the first time. (I thought I ordered the HD ones)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just an Update on the S3. Picked up the Processor just now at the P.O. Box and Dad is bringing the Heat Gun from work that Ill pick up at Moms house tonight. I am going to try and Run my Tubing Tonight (Some Hardline Acrylic and Soft If I have to) and get windows loaded and whatnot. I might be a tad to optimistic for the Amount of time I have to work on it, but should be able to make a dent.

TCO


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Just an Update on the S3. Picked up the Processor just now at the P.O. Box and Dad is bringing the Heat Gun from work that Ill pick up at Moms house tonight. I am going to try and Run my Tubing Tonight (Some Hardline Acrylic and Soft If I have to) and get windows loaded and whatnot. I might be a tad to optimistic for the Amount of time I have to work on it, but should be able to make a dent.
> 
> TCO


Are you still going to run Aurora in it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Are you still going to run Aurora in it?


You bet









TCO


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


You are much braver than I am, I noped out after this. Good luck with the stuff







. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> You are much braver than I am, I noped out after this. Good luck with the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait to see the pics!


Well of course I am going to run just distilled at first. But after all is set up and leak tested I will have final pics with Aurora, in which case I will run at work for a Year to see that It holds up.

TCO


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Well of course I am going to run just distilled at first. But after all is set up and leak tested I will have final pics with Aurora, in which case I will run at work for a Year to see that It holds up.
> 
> TCO


I'll be really interested to see how well the effect holds for you. It'll look epic too!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I'll be really interested to see how well the effect holds for you. It'll look epic too!


I am interested to see it for the first time. I have never seen aurora up close and personal.









TCO


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> *Hopefully they will confirm if Merlin bases are still available*.


Sorry but the Merlin base isn't an item we make anymore. I think mantrix has 1 of 2 ever made.


----------



## sdmf74

Thats unfortunate


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Haha i hear you man. I got a friend that owns a body shop and has a paint booth. Looking into what I need to do to prep the case so the auto paint bonds to the alum.
> 
> I wonder if aircraft stripper would work or if it would damage the aluminum.. hmm


Whatever you do, be super careful with that stuff. Depending on which one you have, it can eat into flesh within seconds, and it has a rather nasty burn. Oh. and make sure you're in a really REALLY well ventilated area as the fumes it can make when stripping parts is fairy nasty/toxic.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Sharing Some Love

TCO

I need to Order a Plug for the Res.... Unless Someone has an extra White Bits or Stock EK Plug Lying around?


----------



## sdmf74

I have a white monsoon plug ( I believe)

Like this one


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Some Love
> 
> TCO
> 
> I need to Order a Plug for the Res.... Unless Someone has an extra White Bits or Stock EK Plug Lying around?


No white supremacy evo?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Some Love
> 
> TCO
> 
> I need to Order a Plug for the Res.... Unless Someone has an extra White Bits or Stock EK Plug Lying around?


Are you going to put any rads on top?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No white supremacy evo?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nah, I like to see the fluid flowing through the Block








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Are you going to put any rads on top?


Negative. Just the 240mm

TCO


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Trying out some acrylic trim on the front to break up all that white.


If you ever decide to get rid of that merlin sm8 *base* please let me know?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Ha, yeah good luck with that.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can find 2 different bases and casters here:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/casters-and-plateforms/
> 
> They've always been on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I found them last night, I wish I knew about em when I ordered my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Magnum Base works with Merlin cases (SM8 specifically)? Can you explain specifically why the center is open. Also how much bigger is the TX10 SD Caster Platform, I couldnt find any dimensions on either base just thickness of aluminum?
> That thing has some serious casters on it
Click to expand...

The center is open due to some people having fans/rads on the bottom of the chassis itself, so it allows ambient air in.

I forget the difference between the casters spec wise, but the ones used for the TX models will definitely hold more weight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> You are much braver than I am, I noped out after this. Good luck with the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course I am going to run just distilled at first. But after all is set up and leak tested I will have final pics with Aurora, in which case I will run at work for a Year to see that It holds up.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Well, be prepared to clean blocks and replace your pump. Aurora is meant for show-builds only, few days at a time. The particles settle out and end up wreaking havoc on loops. Mayhems will not cover any damage it causes as Mick specifically states it is not to be used for daily coolant.


----------



## wermad

^^^Qft...aurora is just for a few days. I've seen many ppl end up with issues because they left it there longer then recommended. Go with pastel or uv reactive?


----------



## Anateus

Then why they said recently that its as stable as pastel and wont gunk anything?


----------



## X-Nine

From the Mayhems wiki:
"Aurora is "NOT" made for use in a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and Photo work. If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully tested and working in any kind of loop."

http://www.mayhems.co.uk/mayhems/index.php/guides/mayhems-aurora-guide


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> From the Mayhems wiki:
> "Aurora is "NOT" made for use in a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and Photo work. If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully tested and working in any kind of loop."
> 
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/mayhems/index.php/guides/mayhems-aurora-guide


While the above is true, in recent comments Mick posted in the Mayhem's Club (before the departure) he said that with each batch the formula has improved.
There was a date mentioned (or batch number) which if manufactured after that date then the Aurora will be good for one year.
The loop should be compatible for use with Aurora still, low restriction rads and removing jet plate for CPU block.
Having said that though, I also recall Mick saying that for the Evo block it was OK to even leave the jet plate in (don't quote me on that though)
So it seems improvements have been made, given the info posted by Mick himself in response to questions about it longevity.

Heck, it might even have been TCO who was asking the questions


----------



## wermad

Is that aurora 2?


----------



## fast_fate

I believe so


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I believe so












Hmmm...so aurora 2 is the current and only aurora style liquid, ? There's no 1.0 you can buy?

I'll be happy to add this instead














:


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

No build log but you can add me to the list, S8 w/ped.


----------



## Mega Man

i finally saw an s8 in person ( at microcenter )

it was pretty nice, idk though imo m8 >s8

i think you get more space due to having 2sides and i like that better !~


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> They cleatly point that you order pump impeller only. No top, no gasket.
> So no offense, but its only your fault.


Offense taken. Smart ass comment. I know that kind of thinking very well in my line of work. I deal with o-rings in fact every day. Pipes which are delivered 'naked' but require 1 or 2 rubber pieces which fit only this one configuration - same for fuel interconnects and quick release valves and million of items. Almost everything must be ordered as a separate items which is ******ed and its logistical nightmare. Production of pointless invoices and raising costs needlessly. [example: valve require 4 orings, but you have to order valve and 4 orings (diameter circa 20mm) all in separate, beautiful, plastic bags the size of a A4 sheet, valve alone is totally useless but it cost equivalent of 300 USD and 4 orings together cost ~10USD - putting everything together is beyond comprehension of people manufacturing this damn thing] Big companies care nothing what customer may need or require and they do things often on purpose. That's the problem. If you enjoy this that's your right... If companies can add multiple details&accessories to make CPU block work on every imaginable board so they can add 1-3 orings for every possible setup. How much it will raise the price? 3-5$? So be it! If you can't see obvious things that's not my problem.

For my part I know what is required to fix something (after 20+ years of practice I just know), so if manufacturer did not enclosed what is required I purchase it separately raise price a bit and put in the set so I won't have to deal with questions - why it's not in the box. That's the difference between you and me.

End of story.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> D.


Oh god, pls be a joke.


----------



## kot0005

Still waiting on mine







its been delayed twice.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Still waiting on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been delayed twice.


You deserve an award for hitting an even 1 Grand mark!


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You deserve an award for hitting an even 1 Grand mark!


Lol it's the weak AUD. Used to be $769 last year







and that's without the discount..

Also I didn't include the $130 DEMCi filters, $40 reservoir mount, $15 acrylic panel and $10 USB 3.0 hub.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

What do you guys all think... Spending $100 on the Demciflex filters for my SMA8, or just buying all separate 120 and 140 dust filters? Are the Femciflex all that good? I really haven't heard anything bad about them. I know all they are is just filters... In my 750D, the dust filters that came with the case are pretty restrictive. I dropped almost 5c in water temps with those off.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys all think... Spending $100 on the Demciflex filters for my SMA8, or just buying all separate 120 and 140 dust filters? Are the Femciflex all that good? I really haven't heard anything bad about them. I know all they are is just filters... In my 750D, the dust filters that came with the case are pretty restrictive. I dropped almost 5c in water temps with those off.


Just make sure they got the magnetic tape, as magnets dont stick to aluminium.


----------



## JoshuaB123

Anyone here mind posting a screenshot if they have a TH10 or TH10A+Pedestal with a size comparison to a desk or anything? I plan to buy a custom painted green TH10A soon and I reallt want a pedestal but If I buy it, and it's to tall and I don't end up liking it, I'll end up being disappointed I can't fit it a anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Anyone here mind posting a screenshot if they have a TH10 or TH10A+Pedestal with a size comparison to a desk or anything? I plan to buy a custom painted green TH10A soon and I reallt want a pedestal but If I buy it, and it's to tall and I don't end up liking it, I'll end up being disappointed I can't fit it a anywhere. Thanks!


Just an old one floating around:

Its a TX10, so its a bit taller then TH10.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Anyone here mind posting a screenshot if they have a TH10 or TH10A+Pedestal with a size comparison to a desk or anything? I plan to buy a custom painted green TH10A soon and I reallt want a pedestal but If I buy it, and it's to tall and I don't end up liking it, I'll end up being disappointed I can't fit it a anywhere. Thanks!


Th10 (non A), desk is ~30" tall:


----------



## JoshuaB123

Alright so I think TH10A is 25" tall, pedestal adds another 8", and the 31mm top adds around another inch.. and I plan to pack this thing as much as possible so I'll probally get HD casters so another 3 inches.. So I'd need a 40 inch tall desk, or I push it out to side of the desk.. Alright thanks guys


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you guys all think... Spending $100 on the Demciflex filters for my SMA8, or just buying all separate 120 and 140 dust filters? Are the Femciflex all that good? I really haven't heard anything bad about them. I know all they are is just filters... In my 750D, the dust filters that came with the case are pretty restrictive. I dropped almost 5c in water temps with those off.


Prob not worth spending that much for a non caselabs cass as caselabs don't include dust filters with their cases. Common due its 4C lol!!!

I will post pics of mine when I receive then tho.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Just an old one floating around:
> 
> Its a TX10, so its a bit taller then TH10.


Now I'm really curious... How's the benching rig at that height? Or would it be too tall for using a cooling pot?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Prob not worth spending that much for a non caselabs cass as caselabs don't include dust filters with their cases. Common due its 4C lol!!!
> 
> I will post pics of mine when I receive then tho.


I mean my SMA8 is coming in 2 or so weeks. It's just the my current 750D dust filters are bad.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Prob not worth spending that much for a non caselabs cass as caselabs don't include dust filters with their cases. Common due its 4C lol!!!
> 
> I will post pics of mine when I receive then tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean my SMA8 is coming in 2 or so weeks. It's just the my current 750D dust filters are bad.
Click to expand...

As long as you keep the DemciFilter's clean, you won't have much diff in temps

No way are they as restrictive as stock filters on a Corsair case...

I noticed a 1c diff with them on, at load...

I have 5 Demci's on my SM8


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I mean my SMA8 is coming in 2 or so weeks. It's just the my current 750D dust filters are bad.


Oh ok! I am not sure because its your money But If you wana wait for a week, I can post some pics and feedback here. DEMCi said that they will ship it sometime next week in between Tuesday and Thursday.

This new reservoir is going into my SMA8. Nanocoated borosilicate glass , 150ml and Fill level sensor. Installed a RGB LED in it.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Anyone here mind posting a screenshot if they have a TH10 or TH10A+Pedestal with a size comparison to a desk or anything? I plan to buy a custom painted green TH10A soon and I reallt want a pedestal but If I buy it, and it's to tall and I don't end up liking it, I'll end up being disappointed I can't fit it a anywhere. Thanks!


Th10A's with 31mm tops and standard casters will just slide under a 29" tall space. . . . I measure at 28.75".

Of course you need a bit of space above it so the top rad fans don't starve for air.



Add a ped and HD casters, and you're right at 38".

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## JoshuaB123

So Darlene, should a pedestal or not? Tallest desk I can find is 60"/47" long and 30" tall lol, I don't mind seeing 8" of aluminum sticking above my desk to be honest lol. But if this is your opinion, is a pedestal worth it? Either way I'm going to have around 5 radiators


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Th10A's with 31mm tops and standard casters will just slide under a 29" tall space. . . . I measure at 28.75".
> 
> Of course you need a bit of space above it so the top rad fans don't starve for air.
> 
> 
> 
> Add a ped and HD casters, and you're right at 38".
> 
> Darlene


I don't think you have enough Aquaeros. need moar.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> So Darlene, should a pedestal or not? Tallest desk I can find is 60"/47" long and 30" tall lol, I don't mind seeing 8" of aluminum sticking above my desk to be honest lol. But if this is your opinion, is a pedestal worth it? Either way I'm going to have around 5 radiators


Just my







and sorry to interefere...I went pedestal with the S8 and glad I did...plenty of room for rads on top and bottom...heck, with my setup, you could have a fifth radiator in the front where two fans go...look at the pics of my rig...2 360's in the ped and you might even be able to bigger down there....240's up top and I know you can bigger there...and of course the front area that I spoke of for the 5th.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


She's gorgeous, TCO! Coming along beautifully - I like what you did with the MPS

You're inspiring me to start stuffing my S8. A couple fittings are still yet to come, thanks to a bad rotary on a push-fit from Aquatuning. What hurts is their $75 minimum order when I need to reorder a ~$2.50 part.


----------



## JoshuaB123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry to interefere...I went pedestal with the S8 and glad I did...plenty of room for rads on top and bottom...heck, with my setup, you could have a fifth radiator in the front where two fans go...look at the pics of my rig...2 360's in the ped and you might even be able to bigger down there....240's up top and I know you can bigger there...and of course the front area that I spoke of for the 5th.


Well a 200$ pedestal won't hurt the budget to be honest, it'll probally cost an extra 100$ for the custom paint.. I mean really after seeing Cpachris' build the BBBB, I wanted a TH10A badly instead of a SMA8.. I think I'll get a pedestal then, now I just need to wait for Pascal and whatever AMD is calling their newest GPU next year.. HBM2 hype!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry to interefere...I went pedestal with the S8 and glad I did...plenty of room for rads on top and bottom...heck, with my setup, you could have a fifth radiator in the front where two fans go...look at the pics of my rig...2 360's in the ped and you might even be able to bigger down there....240's up top and I know you can bigger there...and of course the front area that I spoke of for the 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> Well a 200$ pedestal won't hurt the budget to be honest, it'll probally cost an extra 100$ for the custom paint.. I mean really after seeing Cpachris' build the BBBB, I wanted a TH10A badly instead of a SMA8.. I think I'll get a pedestal then, now I just need to wait for Pascal and whatever AMD is calling their newest GPU next year.. HBM2 hype!
Click to expand...

A solid decision!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Looking good. Just a suggestion a white small extension make to female would be perfect for the gpu to rad. Would straighten the line out. If I had one on hand if send it to you but he only extensions I have our 10mm swiftech chrome ones


----------



## Deeptek

My current workspace. Finally moved my M8 to the floor, maybe with it being out of sight I can start to save some money and not think about what I need to upgrade next. Doubtful, I think I will be doing a mATX build next because this thing weights too much to carry around to LANs..


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current workspace. Finally moved my M8 to the floor, maybe with it being out of sight I can start to save some money and not think about what I need to upgrade next. Doubtful, I think I will be doing a mATX build next because this thing weights too much to carry around to LANs..


The desk




































Buy or build?


----------



## X-Nine

Not that this concerns anyone in this thread directly, just more of a rant that is inspired from elsewhere: if you don't like something in someone's build, or the build itself, don't make asinine comments.

I've really had to bite my tongue lately on other forums and social networks because of people who make derogatory comments on other people's builds. There's always room for constructive criticism, and people in this club do a really good job at making their comments civil, so it's appreciated that you all treat each other with respect.

Sorry, just aggravates me, especially when the offender has never done a build log to show off what they can do (probably because they aren't capable of making a build that's worth anything to be proud of, so they treat others with disrespect.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I hear you on that, I don't like posting in certain areas of social media due to this.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> The desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy or build?


Its the Bjursta extendable dining room table from Ikea.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Its the Bjursta extendable dining room table from Ikea.


Sweet thank you!
Sweet set up too! Haha


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> So Darlene, should a pedestal or not? Tallest desk I can find is 60"/47" long and 30" tall lol, I don't mind seeing 8" of aluminum sticking above my desk to be honest lol. But if this is your opinion, is a pedestal worth it? Either way I'm going to have around 5 radiators


I had eight in my old th10. Two 480s in bottom, two 480s top, two 240 in the front, another 480 on the side (not ideal tbh), 120 in the rear (iirc). No ped or extended top (and not the A model). You can always go with a wide desk and stick it on top.


----------



## Mega Man

5 is doable without a ped but it gets cramped quick like that


----------



## SteezyTN

Can I get some answers? Since I'm going all out on my $6500 build (thanks case labs... You're making me spend more than I originally wanted because I can fit more rads and res' haha







), I'm just going to go and get the Demciflex filters. I'm not sure if I will use my top 480 as an intake or exhaust, but if I go intake, I will need a filter for it. Is the 39mm top (or even the stock top) on the SMA8 the same as the STH10 in terms of spacing and such for filters? I was just going to order the top Demciflex filter for the STH10 and use it on my SMA8 if I do use intake.


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not that this concerns anyone in this thread directly, just more of a rant that is inspired from elsewhere: if you don't like something in someone's build, or the build itself, don't make asinine comments.
> 
> I've really had to bite my tongue lately on other forums and social networks because of people who make derogatory comments on other people's builds. There's always room for constructive criticism, and people in this club do a really good job at making their comments civil, so it's appreciated that you all treat each other with respect.
> 
> Sorry, just aggravates me, especially when the offender has never done a build log to show off what they can do (probably because they aren't capable of making a build that's worth anything to be proud of, so they treat others with disrespect.)


XNine,

Good day to you.

I came late to this party so I do not know what has piqued your ire.

Please understand, I agree with you and have left several forums for those reasons. I am a noob here and with many aspects of building rigs. Oh I have lurked for years. I just decided after a few bad experiences elsewhere to take the plunge here.

Please understand as a noob in so many ways I come with my hat in hand when I ask a question. I appreciate the time and thought that goes into a post and response. Please do not get me wrong; I have emailed CaseLabs some really off the wall questions. I shall own one of your fine products when life stops doing bad things to my savings account.









Oh, I have seen some intemperate comments posted here. The nature of written communication prohibits the normal feedback mechanisms we as humans have evolved to use. So please allow me to flip the script for a moment. You are a representative of what is in essence a major business impacting numerous people. You, Ma'am or Sir, actually respond here helping people.







I've literally read every post on this thread and you always adhere to the higher standard.

Simply stated the odds are you will treat any site that devolves into tacky nonsense by your absence. Your presence here is one of the factors that swayed me from lurking to joining and participating. Please accept my heartfelt thanks for being here and helping.

Try it this way; when I have some noob question about my shiny new CaseLabs case I hope you are still here and whatever provoked your ire won't cause you to withdraw your assistance.

Silly and trite but the English language leaves me few other options; thank you very much for being here and helping a lot of other enthusiasts. Even I've yet to avail myself of your assistance it is actually important to me to know you are here helping sharing your time and knowledge with others.

That was a long way around to say thank you for being here and helping and a an invitation for whomever earned your ire to to preform a biologically improbably act upon those that have earned your ire and frustration.









Cheers,


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can I get some answers? Since I'm going all out on my $6500 build (thanks case labs... You're making me spend more than I originally wanted because I can fit more rads and res' haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'm just going to go and get the Demciflex filters. *I'm not sure if I will use my top 480 as an intake or exhaust*, but if I go intake, I will need a filter for it. Is the 39mm top (or even the stock top) on the SMA8 the same as the STH10 in terms of spacing and such for filters? I was just going to order the top Demciflex filter for the STH10 and use it on my SMA8 if I do use intake.


Always intake on the rads man...

The air is cooler on the outside of the case, running hot case air through the rads doesn't help cool your vital components...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Always intake on the rads man...
> 
> The air is cooler on the outside of the case, running hot case air through the rads doesn't help cool your vital components...


You really think I'll be fine with all rads as intake? My 560GTS and RX360 in the bottom and RX480 and RX240 in the top compartment as intake? And only one exhaust?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> XNine,
> 
> Good day to you.
> 
> I came late to this party so I do not know what has piqued your ire.
> 
> Please understand, I agree with you and have left several forums for those reasons. I am a noob here and with many aspects of building rigs. Oh I have lurked for years. I just decided after a few bad experiences elsewhere to take the plunge here.
> 
> Please understand as a noob in so many ways I come with my hat in hand when I ask a question. I appreciate the time and thought that goes into a post and response. Please do not get me wrong; I have emailed CaseLabs some really off the wall questions. I shall own one of your fine products when life stops doing bad things to my savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have seen some intemperate comments posted here. The nature of written communication prohibits the normal feedback mechanisms we as humans have evolved to use. So please allow me to flip the script for a moment. You are a representative of what is in essence a major business impacting numerous people. You, Ma'am or Sir, actually respond here helping people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally read every post on this thread and you always adhere to the higher standard.
> 
> Simply stated the odds are you will treat any site that devolves into tacky nonsense by your absence. Your presence here is one of the factors that swayed me from lurking to joining and participating. Please accept my heartfelt thanks for being here and helping.
> 
> Try it this way; when I have some noob question about my shiny new CaseLabs case I hope you are still here and whatever provoked your ire won't cause you to withdraw your assistance.
> 
> Silly and trite but the English language leaves me few other options; thank you very much for being here and helping a lot of other enthusiasts. Even I've yet to avail myself of your assistance it is actually important to me to know you are here helping sharing your time and knowledge with others.
> 
> That was a long way around to say thank you for being here and helping and a an invitation for whomever earned your ire to to preform a biologically improbably act upon those that have earned your ire and frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Very word. Such philosopher. Wow.


----------



## pizzapizza

http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590126361_5674718717817025848_o.jpg.html


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pizzapizza*
> 
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590126361_5674718717817025848_o.jpg.html


Y'know.... Gotta say I really like how the window plus vented looks on the S8 Short. Didn't like how it looked "off" on the normal one, but it looks rather strikingly wonderful on the S8S.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Not that this concerns anyone in this thread directly, just more of a rant that is inspired from elsewhere: if you don't like something in someone's build, or the build itself, don't make asinine comments.
> 
> I've really had to bite my tongue lately on other forums and social networks because of people who make derogatory comments on other people's builds. There's always room for constructive criticism, and people in this club do a really good job at making their comments civil, so it's appreciated that you all treat each other with respect.
> 
> Sorry, just aggravates me, especially when the offender has never done a build log to show off what they can do (probably because they aren't capable of making a build that's worth anything to be proud of, so they treat others with disrespect.)
> 
> 
> 
> XNine,
> 
> Good day to you.
> 
> I came late to this party so I do not know what has piqued your ire.
> 
> Please understand, I agree with you and have left several forums for those reasons. I am a noob here and with many aspects of building rigs. Oh I have lurked for years. I just decided after a few bad experiences elsewhere to take the plunge here.
> 
> Please understand as a noob in so many ways I come with my hat in hand when I ask a question. I appreciate the time and thought that goes into a post and response. Please do not get me wrong; I have emailed CaseLabs some really off the wall questions. I shall own one of your fine products when life stops doing bad things to my savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have seen some intemperate comments posted here. The nature of written communication prohibits the normal feedback mechanisms we as humans have evolved to use. So please allow me to flip the script for a moment. You are a representative of what is in essence a major business impacting numerous people. You, Ma'am or Sir, actually respond here helping people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally read every post on this thread and you always adhere to the higher standard.
> 
> Simply stated the odds are you will treat any site that devolves into tacky nonsense by your absence. Your presence here is one of the factors that swayed me from lurking to joining and participating. Please accept my heartfelt thanks for being here and helping.
> 
> Try it this way; when I have some noob question about my shiny new CaseLabs case I hope you are still here and whatever provoked your ire won't cause you to withdraw your assistance.
> 
> Silly and trite but the English language leaves me few other options; thank you very much for being here and helping a lot of other enthusiasts. Even I've yet to avail myself of your assistance it is actually important to me to know you are here helping sharing your time and knowledge with others.
> 
> That was a long way around to say thank you for being here and helping and a an invitation for whomever earned your ire to to preform a biologically improbably act upon those that have earned your ire and frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...

Your post is appreciated. Don't get me wrong, there's lots of great people in this industry, and the people in the CL club are all of equal mind. The ladies and gentlemen here are very patient, kind, and all have enthusiast level expectations of the Hardware that they buy. People here assist others with questions, ideas, and advice.

And you'll never find a dishonest post from anyone from the Lab. I wouldn't work for Jim and Kevin if they weren't honest folk, and they are the most sincere guys on the planet.

Should you have questions, feel Free to post them. Someone here, be it myself, another member from the Lab, or one of the great people in this club will point you in the right direction.


----------



## pizzapizza

Thanks yes me too.. I am very happy I chose this case. I started a build log in the intel section.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Wouldn't have gone with anything else...very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## pizzapizza

http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590701361_3514537973571501284_o.jpg.html


----------



## JoshuaB123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can I get some answers? Since I'm going all out on my $6500 build (thanks case labs... You're making me spend more than I originally wanted because I can fit more rads and res' haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'm just going to go and get the Demciflex filters. I'm not sure if I will use my top 480 as an intake or exhaust, but if I go intake, I will need a filter for it. Is the 39mm top (or even the stock top) on the SMA8 the same as the STH10 in terms of spacing and such for filters? I was just going to order the top Demciflex filter for the STH10 and use it on my SMA8 if I do use intake.


Wow, 6500$, definitely going to top my TH10A.. I only got 5000$ to spend







by the end of summer I will have 2000$ or so and I'll have around 10 months to save around 3,000 and wait for pascal.. You build will be awesome, also go for the filters, they aren't restrictive and I plan to use them as well!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Wow, 6500$, definitely going to top my TH10A.. I only got 5000$ to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the end of summer I will have 2000$ or so and I'll have around 10 months to save around 3,000 and wait for pascal.. You build will be awesome, also go for the filters, they aren't restrictive and I plan to use them as well!


Well everything just escalated so quickly







I didn't really have a budget when I first build my PC which had a 780. Then later I added a second. But this is all over a year and a half worth, so not all at one time. Then I got into custom loops, and that's when it all went to hell haha.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Always intake on the rads man...
> 
> The air is cooler on the outside of the case, running hot case air through the rads doesn't help cool your vital components...
> 
> 
> 
> You really think I'll be fine with all rads as intake? My 560GTS and RX360 in the bottom and RX480 and RX240 in the top compartment as intake? And only one exhaust?
Click to expand...

For the top chamber, you'll be fine with all rads intake and the rear fan as exhaust,

After looking @ the SMA8, again, the PSU has to go in the bottom chamber...

I was thinking there would be room there for another exhaust fan, but NOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO, there isn't...

So there has to be a way to exhaust hot air from lower chamber also...

The best solution is to ask somebody that has an SMA8 like @TheCautiousOne , he'd know ...


----------



## JoshuaB123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well everything just escalated so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a budget when I first build my PC which had a 780. Then later I added a second. But this is all over a year and a half worth, so not all at one time. Then I got into custom loops, and that's when it all went to hell haha.


Ironically, I'm doing the same thing, I plan to begin the start of this summer and end next year summer, I have majority of the stuff planned tho, definitely going with 5 rads, 2 loops, pedestal, 2-3 GPUs, and the Gigabtye Z170X G1 Gaming is a monster and the most feature packed skylake mobo besides the EVGA Classified


----------



## JoshuaB123

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> For the top chamber, you'll be fine with all rads intake and the rear fan as exhaust,
> 
> After looking @ the SMA8, again, the PSU has to go in the bottom chamber...
> 
> I was thinking there would be room there for another exhaust fan, but NOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO, there isn't...
> 
> So there has to be a way to exhaust hot air from lower chamber also...
> 
> The best solution is to ask somebody that has an SMA8 like @TheCautiousOne , he'd know ...


If the fans are intaking air, the PSU can exhaust air? Correct?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> For the top chamber, you'll be fine with all rads intake and the rear fan as exhaust,
> 
> After looking @ the SMA8, again, the PSU has to go in the bottom chamber...
> 
> I was thinking there would be room there for another exhaust fan, but NOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO, there isn't...
> 
> So there has to be a way to exhaust hot air from lower chamber also...
> 
> The best solution is to ask somebody that has an SMA8 like @TheCautiousOne , he'd know ...


People kept saying that the hot air will exhaust up the back and sides of the case in the bottom compartment. Im going to leave off the back PSU cover too. I'm honestly not to sure about that, which is why I kept asking about a fan in the extra PSU slot.

So basically, the hot air from the bottom chamber won't really interfere if I use the top 480 as an exhaust, I'm assuming. That's why I'm not sure if I should leave it exhaust or intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Ironically, I'm doing the same thing, I plan to begin the start of this summer and end next year summer, I have majority of the stuff planned tho, definitely going with 5 rads, 2 loops, pedestal, 2-3 GPUs, and the Gigabtye Z170X G1 Gaming is a monster and the most feature packed skylake mobo besides the EVGA Classified


i actually meant to say I had a budget for my first build, but wasn't too concerned about it and keep it in a reasonable price range. Watercooling has been my worst enemy in the PC enthusiast world. It's taken my last dollar haha. I really wish I didn't get into it and just dealt with the 780 ACX coolers haha. At the moment, I've spent almost $2700 from FCPU and PPCS just on Watercooling alone.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> For the top chamber, you'll be fine with all rads intake and the rear fan as exhaust,
> 
> After looking @ the SMA8, again, the PSU has to go in the bottom chamber...
> 
> I was thinking there would be room there for another exhaust fan, but NOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO, there isn't...
> 
> So there has to be a way to exhaust hot air from lower chamber also...
> 
> The best solution is to ask somebody that has an SMA8 like @TheCautiousOne , he'd know ...
> 
> 
> 
> People kept saying that the hot air will exhaust up the back and sides of the case in the bottom compartment. Im going to leave off the back PSU cover too. I'm honestly not to sure about that, which is why I kept asking about a fan in the extra PSU slot.
> 
> So basically, the hot air from the bottom chamber won't really interfere *if I use the top 480 as an exhaust, I'm assuming. That's why I'm not sure if I should leave it exhaust or intake.
> *.
Click to expand...

The top 480 as exhaust will not help exhaust the bottom chamber's heat, but you could be right that the PSU fan may be enough, maybe...

It depends on the PSU and how it's cooling fan works. I.E. is it one of the newer PSU's that have passive cooling until it reaches a certain load? Or does it have a full time cooling fan?

Back to the top 480, exhausting hot air through the rad will heat up the coolant, thus making it less efficient for cooling your vital components...

Intake on the top 480 is a better cooling solution, the rear fan as exhaust will be enough... Really!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> For the top chamber, you'll be fine with all rads intake and the rear fan as exhaust,
> 
> After looking @ the SMA8, again, the PSU has to go in the bottom chamber...
> 
> I was thinking there would be room there for another exhaust fan, but NOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO, there isn't...
> 
> So there has to be a way to exhaust hot air from lower chamber also...
> 
> The best solution is to ask somebody that has an SMA8 like @TheCautiousOne , he'd know ...
> 
> 
> 
> If the fans are intaking air, the PSU can exhaust air? Correct?
Click to expand...

It may work, then again, it depends on how the PSU's cooling fan works...

Some PSU's have passive cooling, until a certain load or temp is reached and then turn on.

Some PSU's have a full time cooling fan...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The top 480 as exhaust will not help exhaust the bottom chamber's heat, but you could be right that the PSU fan may be enough, maybe...
> 
> It depends on the PSU and how it's cooling fan works. I.E. is it one of the newer PSU's that have passive cooling until it reaches a certain load? Or does it have a full time cooling fan?
> 
> Back to the top 480, exhausting hot air through the rad will heat up the coolant, thus making it less efficient for cooling your vital components...
> 
> Intake on the top 480 is a better cooling solution, the rear fan as exhaust will be enough... Really!


Oh, I understand that about it not exhausting the bottom chamber through the top rad. And I mean the PSU slot as there are two. My actually PSU will be intake. All of this for a $22 dust filter lol. All the rads in the top compartment will be push pull, so I don't know if that would give better cooling on the top rad being exhaust.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The top 480 as exhaust will not help exhaust the bottom chamber's heat, but you could be right that the PSU fan may be enough, maybe...
> 
> It depends on the PSU and how it's cooling fan works. I.E. is it one of the newer PSU's that have passive cooling until it reaches a certain load? Or does it have a full time cooling fan?
> 
> *Back to the top 480, exhausting hot air through the rad will heat up the coolant, thus making it less efficient for cooling your vital components...
> Intake on the top 480 is a better cooling solution, the rear fan as exhaust will be enough... Really!*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand that about it not exhausting the bottom chamber through the top rad. And I mean the PSU slot as there are two. My actually PSU will be intake. All of this for a $22 dust filter lol. All the rads in the top compartment will be push pull, *so I don't know if that would give better cooling on the top rad being exhaust.*
Click to expand...

You could have the PSU intaking air from the bottom camber and exhausting it through the back...

See the highlighted in my orig post, it's the answer you're seeking for the top 480...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You could have the PSU intaking air from the bottom camber and exhausting it through the back...
> 
> See the highlighted in my orig post, it's the answer you're seeking for the top 480...


Thanks, and I apologize for being off topic.

I prefer the PSU not intake all that hot air. What if I were to use this and use 1 or 2 fans and exhaust it out the bottom? Would that be worth it?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-fan-radiator-bottom-mount-for-single-wide-magnum-cases-and-pedestals/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pizzapizza*
> 
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590701361_3514537973571501284_o.jpg.html


That's an awfully expensive critter trap! I can get you a trap cheaper down at the Farmer's Co-op!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pizzapizza*
> 
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590701361_3514537973571501284_o.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awfully expensive critter trap! I can get you a trap cheaper down at the Farmer's Co-op!
Click to expand...

It may be a mighty expensive critter trap, but it's the best on going for snaring the elusive "Two legged tubing tweaker". . . .


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pizzapizza*
> 
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/za...53056590701361_3514537973571501284_o.jpg.html


Wish those attacked me as often as Pidgettos and Rattatas in the grass


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You could have the PSU intaking air from the bottom camber and exhausting it through the back...
> 
> See the highlighted in my orig post, it's the answer you're seeking for the top 480...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and I apologize for being off topic.
> 
> I prefer the PSU not intake all that hot air. What if I were to use this and use 1 or 2 fans and exhaust it out the bottom? Would that be worth it?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-fan-radiator-bottom-mount-for-single-wide-magnum-cases-and-pedestals/
Click to expand...

It may be...

As long as you have good clearance between floor and bottom of the case, also a clean floor or something on the floor to set it on...

Casters would help bring it off the floor...

Just worried about a dust bowl happening under the cooling fans, then getting sucked back into the bottom rads...


----------



## Raxus

Still have my SM8 on order. But I still can't stop thinking about the likely hood the SM8 will be discontinued or succeeded any time soon?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Still have my SM8 on order. But I still can't stop thinking about the likely hood the SM8 will be discontinued or succeeded any time soon?


Then you'd better get a pedestal RIGHT NOW!

It's a great addition...


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can I get some answers? *Since I'm going all out on my $6500 build (thanks case labs*... You're making me spend more than I originally wanted because I can fit more rads and res' haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'm just going to go and get the Demciflex filters. I'm not sure if I will use my top 480 as an intake or exhaust, but if I go intake, I will need a filter for it. Is the 39mm top (or even the stock top) on the SMA8 the same as the STH10 in terms of spacing and such for filters? I was just going to order the top Demciflex filter for the STH10 and use it on my SMA8 if I do use intake.


Wow, that's a lot, my X99 build is only in a Mercury S8S (without the pedestal), single graphics only two 240mm rads and the overall cost is up to $5500. When you jot down a conservative, minimalistic type build log on paper it just doesn't seem possible it could ever add up to so much. It's the water parts that are so darn sneaky, the little $6.95 and $10.99 parts they add up so quickly since the water list is always a mile long.

Although I was able to maintain the CaseLabs "10% of build costs should go to your chassis" rule of thumb, I believe in that wholeheartedly, I stayed within that value, but adding on Sanyo Denki 38mm high flow server (x4 plus sleeving) and EK Varda ER 2200rpm PWM (x6) fans and Demciflex filters (x3) and 4 Sorbothane feet which I kind of want to consider chassis costs, but then of course those funds went elsewhere other than CaseLabs, then I'm way up to 15% to 16% for the case out of overall build costs. Still worth it to have your work rig just the way you want it, *fast beautiful and inaudible.*

Thought there might be a fiancée joke in that last line, but then I'll get in trouble with the management.









Here's the CL build I just completed Mercury S8 Test Bench in all gunmetal, it's such a gorgeous open air chassis, with two external 360mm rads mounted outboard with the ingeniously designed by Jim external rad mounts it's a pure pleasure to look at and also perfectly inaudible. Will be using it as a classic test bench for the new X99 parts arriving but most of its use with be as a secondary open air rig, so I filled in the unused PCIe slots with covers and added two gunmetal double flexbay covers, one under an EK single bay res and one under a new blue LED Aquaero 6 XT, came out really nice.

Also a new arrival only an hour ago, an external Thunderbolt drive for the S8S work rig, has a blue pwr activity LED so works well with the CaseLabs blue pwr ring and Aquaero LEDs.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3408_zpsbj5looyd.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3400_zpsj0suplc5.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3450_zpssbrjef5w.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3554_zpsnmopdl18.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3557_zpsc1i1nx4p.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3555_zpsuykrmh0s.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/maxresdefault 1_zpspe7cotnf.jpg.html


----------



## alltheGHz

Looks clean man! Are you using the S8 test bench as your chassis because you like the open air design or....?


----------



## Panther Al

Does anyone know off hand how much the Rampage V Extreme and/or the ASUS X99-WS board overhangs the tray on the ATX formfactor S8 case?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Looks clean man! Are you using the S8 test bench as your chassis because you like the open air design or....?


Already have an S8, too big, wanted another Mercury with 8slots, didn't want to go with two S8S's, so thought it might be less expensive and fun. It is and I love it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Does anyone know off hand how much the Rampage V Extreme and/or the ASUS X99-WS board overhangs the tray on the ATX formfactor S8 case?


Exactly 27.5mm's Al.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I still want a Nova as my next case or the test bench


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I still want a Nova as my next case or the test bench


Don't let Christine hear you say that!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol oh she knows I want a HTPC and the Nova looks like the perfect canidate for that, especially vs using the PS3 like we have been, which doesn't want to communicate with my shared drives on/in the M8


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I still want a Nova as my next case or the test bench


Mercury Test Bench has much more room, many more options, yet still a relatively small footprint. But the Novas are brand new and all.









In this vid Jay reviews EKs new Vardar 2200 PWM Extended Range fans. I have three of these for the S8 test bench they work phenomenally well with an Aquaero 6, can dial them down into the 300-400rpm range, running my three on channel four at 469rpms and they don't make a sound, plan on picking up six more for the S8S build from PPCS, 19.99 each plus a set of four Nexus silicon mounts for each.

What I should do is test at what rpm they become audible since I have them decoupled from the CL rad mount and frame.

Thanking VSG once again for recommending these, you were right man the PWM duty cycle dips way down into the extra low range that should make everyone, even silent enthusiasts happy.

http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-vardar-f4-120er-2200rpm-high-performance-liquid-cooling-fan.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/fan-screws-rubber/nexus-ultra-soft-silicone-fan-mounts-set-of-4.html

Also, Jay's gunmetal S8 test bench in the background of this vid is how I got started with mine. Then I made about a dozen improvements over his build to make it quieter (separating the pump from the res, decoupling the pump and fans etc) and made mine not such a skeleton bare looking frame, but then again he's using his for constantly reviewing ever changing parts (like a test bench







), and mine is more a part-time test bench full time second rig.

So thank you Jay.









edit: Jay, they are not simply a different color, they have improved circuitry inside. I don't think EK told him.









edit2: I don't believe Jay has read the performance reviews for either of these EK rads.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Already have an S8, too big, wanted another Mercury with 8slots, didn't want to go with two S8S's, so thought it might be less expensive and fun. It is and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly 27.5mm's Al.


Cool beans: I assume thats for both?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Cool beans: I assume thats for both?


Ummm, well that's measured from my S8 ATX tray to the end of my Asus E-ATX 12inchx10.6inch motherboard, mounted on the tray.

So yes and no.









I actually don't have either of those boards but was using my Maximus 5 Extreme E-ATX and trying to be a nice person.









Sowwy.


----------



## Panther Al

All good: Have about 40mm between the end of the tray and the bay devices, and want to see if I can run wires and tubing between the pair.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Wow, that's a lot, my X99 build is only in a Mercury S8S (without the pedestal), single graphics only two 240mm rads and the overall cost is up to $5500. When you jot down a conservative, minimalistic type build log on paper it just doesn't seem possible it could ever add up to so much. It's the water parts that are so darn sneaky, the little $6.95 and $10.99 parts they add up so quickly since the water list is always a mile long.
> 
> Although I was able to maintain the CaseLabs "10% of build costs should go to your chassis" rule of thumb, I believe in that wholeheartedly, I stayed within that value, but adding on Sanyo Denki 38mm high flow server (x4 plus sleeving) and EK Varda ER 2200rpm PWM (x6) fans and Demciflex filters (x3) and 4 Sorbothane feet which I kind of want to consider chassis costs, but then of course those funds went elsewhere other than CaseLabs, then I'm way up to 15% to 16% for the case out of overall build costs. Still worth it to have your work rig just the way you want it, *fast beautiful and inaudible.*


I just can't believe I spent this much on a PC, but that $6500 is also including $2000 worth of Titan X's, $2700 worth of Watercooling parts, and $800 on the case. And I still need to order my demciflex filters and the 140 vardars that were released today. I ordered the vardar 120ER's last week, and those should be here Thursday. Overall, I'm estimating $7000 total for this build, but that's also over a year and a half span. I would never spent $7000 in one sitting on a PC.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just can't believe I spent this much on a PC, but that $6500 is also including $2000 worth of Titan X's, $2700 worth of Watercooling parts, and $800 on the case. And I still need to order my demciflex filters and the 140 vardars that were released today. I ordered the vardar 120ER's last week, and those should be here Thursday. *Overall, I'm estimating $7000 total for this build*, but that's also over a year and a half span. I would never spent $7000 in one sitting on a PC.


How sure are you?

I believe it could be more... As long as you have gone this far, WTH?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> How sure are you?
> 
> I believe it could be more... As long as you have gone this far, WTH?


Haha. Honestly, once this build is done, I'm done. No more building ever... Just upgrades, but reasonable upgrades such as mobo, CPU and GPUs in a few years when their obsolete. That's why I spent the premium and got the Titans X's because those will last me at least 5 years, maybe more (I understand not at 4k or 1440p) . But like I said, this is all over a year and a half,so I don't feel too bad


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> *Haha. Honestly, once this build is done, I'm done. No more building ever*... Just upgrades, but reasonable upgrades such as mobo, CPU and GPUs in a few years when their obsolete. That's why I spent the premium and got the Titans X's because those will last me at least 5 years, maybe more (I understand not at 4k or 1440p) . But like I said, this is all over a year and a half,so I don't feel too bad


I doubt it. I use to say the same thing

TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

I just this morning added up what I've spent on computer related stuff since 2013. BIG mistake.

Out of all of it though, I have a 5960X water-cooled, a FX-8350 air-cooled and a HTPC.

And I think I've got enough spare parts to build another system.

I've decided to stop for a while at least and do some extra productive work to pay for all of this.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I doubt it. I use to say the same thing
> 
> TCO


I truley meant it. The only reason why I'm spending all this extra is because of the SMA8. I said I wouldn't spend anymore after I finished my 750D, but with the SMA8 it'll be my last build. I don't have a need for another PC anyways, or a need after for what will be going in the SMA8. I'm just trying to overclock the most I can with keeping temps below a certain point too.


----------



## X-Nine

You say that... Then the itch gets to be maddening, and you buy another case, and more gear
.. And so on.

Been there, trust me, lol


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's why I [...] got the Titans X's


Being top-tier is a tough status to just let slip away that easily, SteezyTN


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Being top-tier is a tough status to just let slip away that easily, SteezyTN


?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> So thank you Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Jay, they are not simply a different color, they have improved circuitry inside. I don't think EK told him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: I don't believe Jay has read the performance reviews for either of these EK rads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Funny to see this here. I actually brought that out in the comments that he had no data points and more of just a product placement.

And his reply was, "_They arent claims, they are facts. Take it or leave it. And yes, there was products placed in this video, why do you think I said its a 2fer? Not my fault you didnt understand the words._"

I get it, EK pay the bills now. But if company sends him stuff to review - why not actually review it? He has a test bench - isn't that the purpose of one? So its easier to do testing?









He just comes off as being a smug a-hole now, rather than offering an unbias opinion.


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if I can use the magnum bottom rad/fan mount with a 30mm thick 560 placed on the side mount (SMA8)

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-fan-radiator-bottom-mount-for-single-wide-magnum-cases-and-pedestals/

I was thinking maybe I can use my 560 in the normal spot, and instead of my RX360 on the opposite side (PSU side), I can maybe mount it on the bottom and then use my 120.4 side mount and use dedicated fans for exhaust. Will an RX360 radiator fit on the bottom via the mount I linked above with a 560 rad on the side?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use the magnum bottom rad/fan mount with a 30mm thick 560 placed on the side mount (SMA8)
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-fan-radiator-bottom-mount-for-single-wide-magnum-cases-and-pedestals/
> 
> I was thinking maybe I can use my 560 in the normal spot, and instead of my RX360 on the opposite side (PSU side), I can maybe mount it on the bottom and then use my 120.4 side mount and use dedicated fans for exhaust. Will an RX360 radiator fit on the bottom via the mount I linked above with a 560 rad on the side?


Bottom width is 246mm, rad mount have offset 9 mm from the center line. So if u put this offset toward PSU side, then between center of mount and motherboard side u'll get 132 mm. RX rad has 130 mm, so it'll be 67mm between RX and motherboard side. You should be able to install thin radiator like SR on the side.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just can't believe I spent this much on a PC, but that $6500 is also including $2000 worth of Titan X's, $2700 worth of Watercooling parts, and $800 on the case. And I still need to order my demciflex filters and the 140 vardars that were released today. I ordered the vardar 120ER's last week, and those should be here Thursday. Overall, I'm estimating $7000 total for this build, but that's also over a year and a half span. I would never spent $7000 in one sitting on a PC.


That's....A lot.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I truley meant it. The only reason why I'm spending all this extra is because of the SMA8. I said I wouldn't spend anymore after I finished my 750D, but with the SMA8 it'll be my last build. I don't have a need for another PC anyways, or a need after for what will be going in the SMA8. I'm just trying to overclock the most I can with keeping temps below a certain point too.


I got money saying you want something else the day after finally pictures lol admitting your addiction is the first step.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Funny to see this here. I actually brought that out in the comments that he had no data points and more of just a product placement.
> 
> And his reply was, "_They arent claims, they are facts. Take it or leave it. And yes, there was products placed in this video, why do you think I said its a 2fer? Not my fault you didnt understand the words._"
> 
> I get it, EK pay the bills now. But if company sends him stuff to review - why not actually review it? He has a test bench - isn't that the purpose of one? So its easier to do testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just comes off as being a smug a-hole now, rather than offering an unbias opinion.


I do like watching Jay since he regularly shows off CaseLabs hardware. But yea, this latest EK fan/rad video lacked any sort of concept whatsoever, nothing more than a (poor) product announcement and take the check from EK.

He could at the very least get the product placement in the stack and description right, but no.

Oh well, EK should prep these people before sending hardware, if they don't have time for an in depth review, at least send some basic information they can study before going on camera.

Here are the REAL scientific detailed reviews of both new EK products:

http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/

http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/07/ek-coolstream-xe-480mm-radiator/

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/08/04/putting-er-f4-vardar/

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/05/31/ek-coolstream-xe-360mm-radiator-review/

Stren Stren Stren should be doing ALL our water gear YouTube reviews, he'd perform at a much higher level than Jayztwocents seems to have time for.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I do like watching Jay since he regularly shows off CaseLabs hardware. But yea, this latest EK fan/rad video lacked any sort of concept whatsoever, nothing more than a (poor) product announcement and take the check from EK.
> 
> He could at the very least get the product placement in the stack and description right, but no.
> 
> Oh well, EK should prep these people before sending hardware, if they don't have time for an in depth review, at least send some basic information they can study before going on camera.


To be fair, Jay have never been good at giving information about things. He is good at what he does, but when it comes to getting info, so it there better people out there.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I do like watching Jay since he regularly shows off CaseLabs hardware. But yea, this latest EK fan/rad video lacked any sort of concept whatsoever, nothing more than a (poor) product announcement and take the check from EK.
> 
> He could at the very least get the product placement in the stack and description right, but no.
> 
> Oh well, EK should prep these people before sending hardware, if they don't have time for an in depth review, at least send some basic information they can study before going on camera.
> 
> Here are the REAL scientific detailed reviews of both new EK products:
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/07/ek-coolstream-xe-480mm-radiator/
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/08/04/putting-er-f4-vardar/
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/05/31/ek-coolstream-xe-360mm-radiator-review/
> 
> Stren Stren Stren should be doing ALL our water gear YouTube reviews, he'd perform at a much higher level than Jayztwocents seems to have time for.


We recently discussed the YouTubers in the Water Cooling club. All good points that I'm glad I have a chance to take seriously while my channel is still young. I'd love to see more OCN presence on YouTube to filter out some of the just plain wrong information that gets stated and restated by those that can't take criticism or be bothered to fact/data check.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> So thank you Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Jay, they are not simply a different color, they have improved circuitry inside. I don't think EK told him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: I don't believe Jay has read the performance reviews for either of these EK rads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny to see this here. I actually brought that out in the comments that he had no data points and more of just a product placement.
> 
> And his reply was, "_They arent claims, they are facts. Take it or leave it. And yes, there was products placed in this video, why do you think I said its a 2fer? Not my fault you didnt understand the words._"
> 
> I get it, EK pay the bills now. But if company sends him stuff to review - why not actually review it? He has a test bench - isn't that the purpose of one? So its easier to do testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just comes off as being a smug a-hole now, rather than offering an unbias opinion.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I do like watching Jay since he regularly shows off CaseLabs hardware. But yea, this latest EK fan/rad video lacked any sort of concept whatsoever, nothing more than a (poor) product announcement and take the check from EK.
> 
> He could at the very least get the product placement in the stack and description right, but no.
> 
> Oh well, EK should prep these people before sending hardware, if they don't have time for an in depth review, at least send some basic information they can study before going on camera.
> 
> Here are the REAL scientific detailed reviews of both new EK products:
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/07/ek-coolstream-xe-480mm-radiator/
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/08/04/putting-er-f4-vardar/
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/05/31/ek-coolstream-xe-360mm-radiator-review/
> 
> Stren Stren Stren should be doing ALL our water gear YouTube reviews, he'd perform at a much higher level than Jayztwocents seems to have time for.
> 
> 
> 
> We recently discussed the YouTubers in the Water Cooling club. All good points that I'm glad I have a chance to take seriously while my channel is still young. I'd love to see more OCN presence on YouTube to filter out some of the just plain wrong information that gets stated and restated by those that can't take criticism or be bothered to fact/data check.
Click to expand...

i never take these seriously

my fav " reviews " are well this kept my cpu @ 72 while that kept it @ 80--- 6 months ago .....

he never even showed tools in that video ( i did not watch it - i just perused it )


----------



## zerone

Hey All,

Looking for some feedback if I am making the right radiator and fan choice for my upcoming SMA8 build.

My primary goal right now is silence since the bottom chamber will almost be at my ear level on the desk right next to me. To start with I am going to have a 6700K and a 980Ti on this loop. I am planning to get another 980Ti in few months. At which point I will do two loops and use the bottom rad for the two GPUs.

I am planning to get a 560GTS & NoiseBlocker PK-3 fans, both linked below. I am going to run them on low RPM most of the time.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-560gts-ultra-stealth-u-flow-low-profile-radiator.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-3-140mm-x-25mm-ultra-quiet-fan-1700-rpm-27-dba.html

Any flaws in this combo that I am missing?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Looking for some feedback if I am making the right radiator and fan choice for my upcoming SMA8 build.
> 
> My primary goal right now is silence since the bottom chamber will almost be at my ear level on the desk right next to me. To start with I am going to have a 6700K and a 980Ti on this loop. I am planning to get another 980Ti in few months. At which point I will do two loops and use the bottom rad for the two GPUs.
> 
> I am planning to get a 560GTS & NoiseBlocker PK-3 fans, both linked below. I am going to run them on low RPM most of the time.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-560gts-ultra-stealth-u-flow-low-profile-radiator.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-3-140mm-x-25mm-ultra-quiet-fan-1700-rpm-27-dba.html
> 
> Any flaws in this combo that I am missing?


I will be using a 560GTS as well. However, I will also be using the new EK Vardars that were just released. The 560GTS is a great rad.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Looking for some feedback if I am making the right radiator and fan choice for my upcoming SMA8 build.
> 
> My primary goal right now is silence since the bottom chamber will almost be at my ear level on the desk right next to me. To start with I am going to have a 6700K and a 980Ti on this loop. I am planning to get another 980Ti in few months. At which point I will do two loops and use the bottom rad for the two GPUs.
> 
> I am planning to get a 560GTS & NoiseBlocker PK-3 fans, both linked below. I am going to run them on low RPM most of the time.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-560gts-ultra-stealth-u-flow-low-profile-radiator.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-3-140mm-x-25mm-ultra-quiet-fan-1700-rpm-27-dba.html
> 
> Any flaws in this combo that I am missing?


I love those fans as I have 18 of the PMW version of them on my MORA 140*9

That is a good rad but I love my Alphacool thick rads.. I have plenty of room so it does not matter.

Look at this to help you with your project..


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I will be using a 560GTS as well. However, I will also be using the new EK Vardars that were just released. The 560GTS is a great rad.


Yea, since I am planning to run the fans at RPM, I was considering 560SR2 as well but since its almost $95 more on PPC, I find 560GTS to be much better value. I was leaning towards Vardars as well but the 120mm version seemed to be a bit on the louder side as per what I read. Hoping to see some testing data on the 140mm as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I love those fans as I have 18 of the PMW version of them on my MORA 140*9
> 
> That is a good rad but I love my Alphacool thick rads.. I have plenty of room so it does not matter.
> 
> Look at this to help you with your project..


Did you mean XT45 or UT60? Wondering if I be able to use all the performance at low RPM fans?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Yea, since I am planning to run the fans at RPM, I was considering 560SR2 as well but since its almost $95 more on PPC, I find 560GTS to be much better value. I was leaning towards Vardars as well but the 120mm version seemed to be a bit on the louder side as per what I read. Hoping to see some testing data on the 140mm as well.
> Did you mean XT45 or UT60? Wondering if I be able to use all the performance at low RPM fans?


I have 4 UT60 560 rads and 2 UT45 180*3 rads plus a mora 140*9!! and the thinner rads do work better with lower rpm fans but i like to have the thick with high rom fans i run low and silent till water starts to heat up but i have never had this problem. ?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have 4 UT60 560 rads and 2 UT45 180*3 rads plus a mora 140*9


Lock & Load!







I dig it

And I thought my 3 360s and 3 240s (avg thickness >60mm) were pushing it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> ?


My point was that those at the top, try to stay at the top. It's a common human condition


----------



## iBruce

Ahhhh nice warm summer afternoon, having some Caribbean Jerk and Thai Curry wings from Buffalo Wild Wings diagramming airflow through the S8S heavy tropical rain just began outside so babybear wants some cuddle space. Awww.









Alina: Have fun with me, have fun with me now.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/SBS Crossflow_zpsnod4o9no.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Lock & Load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig it
> 
> And I thought my 3 360s and 3 240s (avg thickness >60mm) were pushing it


Its never enough...over(c)kill.net makes one







. I just like to push things beyond the norm sometimes







.

6x UT86 480mm
2x UT86 560


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

120mm rads is so 2014 though! Go all 140 and 180mm instead


----------



## wermad

I luv me some cougars (140s)







. Too bad there's not as many good rad fans for 140 vs the 120s.

Do you have pics of the 180 setup btw if you got it working?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I luv me some cougars (140s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad there's not as many good rad fans for 140 vs the 120s.
> 
> Do you have pics of the 180 setup btw if you got it working?


Testing underway for a small triple 180mm rad roundup, but yeah the parts from CL work fine. I will take some pics with the 540 Monsta and 32mm thick fans in push-pull + 7mm shroud installed









As far as 140mm fans go, EK has 140mm Vardars out now. Blacknoise supposedly has 140mm eLoops coming out this month too.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its never enough...over(c)kill.net makes one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just like to push things beyond the norm sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 6x UT86 480mm
> 2x UT86 560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking at photo you have single loop? How is it going?


----------



## alltheGHz

ARRRGH!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> ARRRGH!


I got one of those while waiting for my case too. It's part of the hazing process

But still worth the wait


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Looking for some feedback if I am making the right radiator and fan choice for my upcoming SMA8 build.
> 
> My primary goal right now is silence since the bottom chamber will almost be at my ear level on the desk right next to me. To start with I am going to have a 6700K and a 980Ti on this loop. I am planning to get another 980Ti in few months. At which point I will do two loops and use the bottom rad for the two GPUs.
> 
> I am planning to get a 560GTS & NoiseBlocker PK-3 fans, both linked below. I am going to run them on low RPM most of the time.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-560gts-ultra-stealth-u-flow-low-profile-radiator.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-3-140mm-x-25mm-ultra-quiet-fan-1700-rpm-27-dba.html
> 
> Any flaws in this combo that I am missing?


No flaw: this is a great choice. However, I would substitute the NB PK-3 for four of these EK Varder F1-140 or EK Varder F3-140ER if you want more headroom. Check the noise vs "airflow pushing against resistance" in these fans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I luv me some cougars (140s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad there's not as many good rad fans for 140 vs the 120s.
> 
> Do you have pics of the 180 setup btw if you got it working?


Seeing the mention of cougar 140's I wonder if Vsg will be testing such against other, newer 140mm fans...


----------



## VSG

It just so happens that 8 of the Cougar CF-V14HB 140mm fans are undergoing testing as well


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> No flaw: this is a great choice. However, I would substitute the NB PK-3 for four of these EK Varder F1-140 or EK Varder F3-140ER if you want more headroom. Check the noise vs "airflow pushing against resistance" in these fans.


Thanks for the links to the reviews. Going thru the specs and the F2-140 looks interesting to me, assuming it also follows the same noise vs flow curve.

Hopefully PPC gets some of these in stock soon so I can order all my parts in one go.


----------



## VSG

Check that website again


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its never enough...over(c)kill.net makes one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just like to push things beyond the norm sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 6x UT86 480mm
> 2x UT86 560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are ya doin' with them *JUNK Corsair fans?*









Or did you already have them and decided to use them until you could get something better? GT's?

Sorry, I'm feelin' a little looped tonight...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What are ya doin' with them *JUNK Corsair fans?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you already have them and decided to use them until you could get something better? GT's?
> 
> Sorry, I'm feelin' a little looped tonight...


Haha. I'll eventually drop the Corsair SP120's in my build. But not now


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You say that... Then the itch gets to be maddening, and you buy another case, and more gear
> .. And so on.
> 
> Been there, trust me, lol










I've admitted the addiction. I am recovering by building another












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Being top-tier is a tough status to just let slip away that easily, SteezyTN










He doesn't understand yet.

TCO

(Oh. And I am typing to yall with the new S3) Downloading Civ V right now and getting some stuff set up. Might overclock tonight A Tad. (I've already crashed at windows screen with 42Multi and 1.1Core V







) Gota Break it in somehow I guess.


----------



## SteezyTN

When some people build a top of the line PC, they can get very cocky thinking they know everything. Gosh, I love OCN


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When some people build a top of the line PC, they can get very cocky thinking they know everything. Gosh, I love OCN


You Love US!

TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Testing underway for a small triple 180mm rad roundup, but yeah the parts from CL work fine. I will take some pics with the 540 Monsta and 32mm thick fans in push-pull + 7mm shroud installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as 140mm fans go, EK has 140mm Vardars out now. Blacknoise supposedly has 140mm eLoops coming out this month too.


Awesome







. So the Vardas that good hey








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Looking at photo you have single loop? How is it going?


Still running








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Seeing the mention of cougar 140's I wonder if Vsg will be testing such against other, newer 140mm fans...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It just so happens that 8 of the Cougar CF-V14HB 140mm fans are undergoing testing as well
Click to expand...

I don't think my old cfd140s would stand up with some of the newer stuff. Very quiet though @ 1k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What are ya doin' with them *JUNK Corsair fans?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you already have them and decided to use them until you could get something better? GT's?
> 
> Sorry, I'm feelin' a little looped tonight...


Ah, there's always a hater like you that comes along. I could easily say the same thing about your cpu and board. But I don't have to get petty like you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I don't think my old cfd140s would stand up with some of the newer stuff. Very quiet though @ 1k.


Probably not, but I could have an ORANGE (or I suppose black, as with Cougar's products I prefer that colour) fan blades spinning and... cooling off.... Something. Like me. Because a regular desk fan just doesn't cut it on a benching rig!









I'm still curious, even though I'm probably going to go the insane route and try to make my rig take off... I mean run Vardar FF4-140's.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Check that website again


Isn't it ridiculous we have to do this dance








http://thermalbench.com/
















Probably no confidence that I'm doing some 140mm fan testing at the moment also








Seems like I have some different fans than you, so we might end up with a broad range of data to compare - good for everyone








I'm using a different test method, but with at least one fan the same (I'll assume you have the F3-140ER) - performance conclusions should be able to be made.


----------



## SteezyTN

Welp... I got about another week before the SMA8 ships. Looks like I'll be diving into this for the time being:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Probably not, but I could have an ORANGE (or I suppose black, as with Cougar's products I prefer that colour) fan blades spinning and... cooling off.... Something. Like me. Because a regular desk fan just doesn't cut it on a benching rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still curious, even though I'm probably going to go the insane route and try to make my rig take off... I mean run Vardar FF4-140's.


The vortex were better then the cfd. I had 32 of the cfd and they were very good for quad Tahiti @1250, x79 cpu, pch, & vrm (not counting the 8 sticks of ram). All on ut60s, so the massive rad overkill made up for the lower fan output I guess. Went with corsair as it was less expensive then the rare gt's (nydec and scythe broke up at that time so that market apreciated).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Isn't it ridiculous we have to do this dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably no confidence that I'm doing some 140mm fan testing at the moment also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I have some different fans than you, so we might end up with a broad range of data to compare - good for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a different test method, but with at least one fan the same (I'll assume you have the F3-140ER) - performance conclusions should be able to be made.


Get a shroud if you can, really helps with these fans. Run in pull also if possible. I am super curious to see if the massive hub negates some of the benefits from the fan design as far as watts dissipated goes.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Get a shroud if you can, really helps with these fans. Run in pull also if possible. I am super curious to see if the massive hub negates some of the benefits from the fan design as far as watts dissipated goes.


Finished thermal with CE280 in Push Only and Push/Pull for the Rad review using the Vardar F3-140ER's (default fan now for 140.x rads)
But can't really publish without at least one other 280mm rad for a comparison.
Down the track I'll shroud up and possibly run Pull Only









Currently testing fans in a separate room with a new rig.
Did you get CE 140 for airflow through rad ??
I got mine in a chamber so will end up with CFM which will be the main difference from my results to yours.
You're measuring velocity where as I'm measuring volume.
There's definitely sweet spots for each fan so far as noise Vs air.


----------



## VSG

No, I am using a Swiftech MCR140QP. Either way, your info should be very interesting.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So the Vardas that good hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my old cfd140s would stand up with some of the newer stuff. Very quiet though @ 1k.
> Ah, *there's always a hater like you that comes along*. I could easily say the same thing about your cpu and board. *But I don't have to get petty like you.*


Ummm, I thought it was very obvious that I was joking ...

Thouchy touchy...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Welp... I got about another week before the SMA8 ships. Looks like I'll be diving into this for the time being:


You're going to play basketball?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Ummm, I thought it was very obvious that I was joking ...
> 
> Thouchy touchy...


You know some people cant take a joke have some new items in marketplace take a look mike


----------



## alltheGHz

Well, here's an s5 for $100 less than what you would pay for it.

I'm REALLY pissed off that this guy listed it just now, I could've saved myself $100!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-Mercury-S5-Aluminum-High-End-Computer-CAase-mATX-mITX-Used-Great-Cond-/231645671465?hash=item35ef287029


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Well, here's an s5 for $100 less than what you would pay for it.
> 
> I'm REALLY pissed off that this guy listed it just now, I could've saved myself $100!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-Mercury-S5-Aluminum-High-End-Computer-CAase-mATX-mITX-Used-Great-Cond-/231645671465?hash=item35ef287029


I always look to see when CL are being sold on eBay. Is personally rather have it brand new.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Well, here's an s5 for $100 less than what you would pay for it.
> 
> I'm REALLY pissed off that this guy listed it just now, I could've saved myself $100!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-Mercury-S5-Aluminum-High-End-Computer-CAase-mATX-mITX-Used-Great-Cond-/231645671465?hash=item35ef287029


that case looks so beatup.. my s5 sold for less that that one and didnt have holes drilled all over it and scratches EVERYWHERE..

that s5 is worth 150$max.. shipped.

312$ for that busted case is offensive, i sold my spotless s5 black/white for 200$ shipped and felt like I was charging too much..


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> that case looks so beatup.. my s5 sold for less that that one and didnt have holes drilled all over it and scratches EVERYWHERE..
> 
> that s5 is worth 150$max.. shipped.
> 
> 312$ for that busted case is offensive, i sold my spotless s5 black/white for 200$ shipped and felt like I was charging too much..


But you know some people aren't very smart in terms of buying stuff. They may think they're getting a good deal, plus no wait time.

I purchased a 6GB 780 on eBay last July to go SLI. I paid $480 for it shipped. Then in May I sold both my cards on eBay because they were apparently "rare" at the time. I sold them each for $600 and $660. I made $1107 off of them haha. I actually made like $30 from my actual purchase price.

Moral of the story... You can get "not so smart" people to buy your items on eBay haha.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I have a 560mm in mine and a 120mm fan in the bottom flex bay:


Savage, do you think a 140mm fan/flex bay would would with that 560 and a thick 56mm rad on the other side? I already have an AF140 so if just use thy instead of wasting money on an AF120


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Savage, do you think a 140mm fan/flex bay would would with that 560 and a thick 56mm rad on the other side? I already have an AF140 so if just use thy instead of wasting money on an AF120


I'm not 100% sure but I don't see why not. I mean the fan is enclosed in the flex bay housing so it shouldn't matter if it's a 120 or 140.

I didn't think about it because in mine I've got the single 120 fan in the bottom and 120 fans in the main area in a push-pull on a 240mm radiator. I wanted all of the fans to look the same from the front so I used all 120mm.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I don't see why not. I mean the fan is enclosed in the flex bay housing so it shouldn't matter if it's a 120 or 140.
> 
> I didn't think about it because in mine I've got the single 120 fan in the bottom and 120 fans in the main area in a push-pull on a 240mm radiator. I wanted all of the fans to look the same from the front so I used all 120mm.


I know the 120 uses 3 slots and the 140 uses 4, but does anyone know if they use the same "housing" and have the same width across? Does that make sense? Also, will 4 slots fit beneath the midplate? Would a 140 even work in the bottom compartment lol? If not, I might not even worry about it since the passive exhausts via grommets holes and through the back of the case should be enough.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know the 120 uses 3 slots and the 140 uses 4, but does anyone know if they use the same "housing" and have the same width across? *Does that make sense?* Also, will 4 slots fit beneath the midplate? Would a 140 even work in the bottom compartment lol? If not, I might not even worry about it since the passive exhausts via grommets holes and through the back of the case should be enough.


That makes perfect sense. Good question. But I just don't know.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> That makes perfect sense. Good question. But I just don't know.


I emailed KC and asked about a 140 with all the rads I'm using and he just said "A" fan will work with a 560 and 360. I emailed him back and asked him about the 140 specially. I should receive a response within a few hours. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 1911Savage

And in case you're interested here's a quick phone pic of mine finished (?):


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> And in case you're interested here's a quick phone pic of mine finished (?):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [


Mighty Fine


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys, you think I should throw my current 4790k in my upcoming SMA8 build, or should I upgrade to x99 or skylake?







I feel like a new case deserves some new hardware


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, you think I should throw my current 4790k in my upcoming SMA8 build, or should I upgrade to x99 or skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a new case deserves some new hardware


Its farly easy to change parts down the road, so maybe finish the build with good water parts first, then upgrade your hardware.
But of course, if money is not a problem, upgrade away


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, you think I should throw my current 4790k in my upcoming SMA8 build, or should I upgrade to x99 or skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a new case deserves some new hardware


4790k it's not even a year old yet. I would keep the 4790k. No need for X99 (assuming gaming only?). I'm throwing my 4770k in my sma8 next week


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 4790k it's not even a year old yet. I would keep the 4790k. No need for X99 (assuming gaming only?). I'm throwing my 4770k in my sma8 next week


Hmm... I guess you guys are right, and yes I only game, and stream from time to time. I just hope it will last me a while, as I intend to keep this machine running for a while.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hmm... I guess you guys are right, and yes I only game, and stream from time to time. I just hope it will last me a while, as I intend to keep this machine running for a while.


Worry about the GPU's. I went with Titan X's to last me a couple years.


----------



## ali13245

You lucky bastard lol. Now I feel like crap just sitting here with my 2 980's :'(


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> You lucky bastard lol. Now I feel like crap just sitting here with my 2 980's :'(


Those 980's will last you a few good years. I went wel over my budget for a top of the line PC to last me a while without having to upgrade


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, you think I should throw my current 4790k in my upcoming SMA8 build, or should I upgrade to x99 or skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a new case deserves some new hardware


So, story time...
once upon a time ago I was at frys. I save up for a 4670k, ssd, RAM, and a motherboard. I went there with my moms boyfriend (also really into computers), and I was about to get my stuff.
Up to that point, I knew x99 as "the really expensive alternative that looks cool", and I wanted to go z97 mostly because it was cheaper.

My moms boyfriend convinced me to go x99 because if i was gonna buy something, why not buy the best and use that for a few years instead of buying something that's a generation old? Plus, I liked the look if the RAM on each side of the CPU, so I said what the heck, a 5820k would cost me as much as a 4790k, and I was gonna buy a motherboard online but I really wanted to get it all there, so I got the x99 deluxe. The ram also cost a lot, too, which was unexpected, but it was the dominator ram so who cares.
All that cost me a metric crapload of money, so I devised a plan where I would pay off my moms boyfriend by doing chores and washing his car, stuff like that.

In retrospect, It was totally worth it because it looks super cool and the 6 threads is amazing, *but I'm not sure if I would sell my stuff to upgrade, a 4790k is fine.*


----------



## SteezyTN

Yeah, it's completely different to have to sell you items and upgrade, VS buying it first. I kind of wish I went 4930k, but I ultimately decided on 4770K


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Those 980's will last you a few good years. I went wel over my budget for a top of the line PC to last me a while without having to upgrade


Yeah I hope so. I still game at 1080p 144Hz, and don't plan on upgrading my monitor for a while. I will most likely upgrade when 1440p becomes mainstream, but thats years away from happening...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, you think I should throw my current 4790k in my upcoming SMA8 build, or should I upgrade to x99 or skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a new case deserves some new hardware


Balls to the wall brother!









Go for it - get the best!









If you're not budget minded, but you can always sell the old stuff to help offset the cost of the new...









Or, you could really go nuts, get another CaseLabs!!!!


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Balls to the wall brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it - get the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not budget minded, but you can always sell the old stuff to help offset the cost of the new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you could really go nuts, get another CaseLabs!!!!


I guess well have to see down the road... As for the case, I wish I owned a caselabs case. I already have $700 sitting in my bank account waiting to be spent on that sexy gunmetal SMA8, but sadly that wont be happening anytime soon due to the issues CL are facing. I just hope they bring the colors back within the next month or two, so that I can order it and hopefully recieve it by the time my fall semester finishes just time in time for winter break


----------



## kot0005

Delayed again to 25th august


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Delayed again to 25th august


Please tell me you ordered yours from a retailer other than CL! Mine as already been delayed till the 19th. I really hope it doesn't get delayed again.


----------



## MaN227

all this talk of delays and how long it takes to get one. are these made in China, then they order from factory in like small batches of 10 or what? almost feels like a drop shipper sort of situation, like they never have stock on hand.

yes I get that everyone feels they have great cases but by golly who is controlling the supply chain, sorta feels like they don't want to "get stuck with inventory on hand that they can't sell" and bet that is why they cost so much. run off a thousand of each part and stock those parts. order comes in pull the parts box them up order can ship in days not weeks.

what am I missing here? this just does not make sense. enlighten me. as I have already seen CL staff talk about costs of tooling being too high, there is no doubt they are clearly making money on these cases or they would not be being sold in the first place. ramp up production, put order in for higher numbers, hire more staff. it all seems just odd .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> all this talk of delays and how long it takes to get one. are these made in China, then they order from factory in like small batches of 10 or what? almost feels like a drop shipper sort of situation, like they never have stock on hand.
> 
> yes I get that everyone feels they have great cases but by golly who is controlling the supply chain, sorta feels like they don't want to "get stuck with inventory on hand that they can't sell" and bet that is why they cost so much. run off a thousand of each part and stock those parts. order comes in pull the parts box them up order can ship in days not weeks.
> 
> what am I missing here? this just does not make sense. enlighten me. as I have already seen CL staff talk about costs of tooling being too high, there is no doubt they are clearly making money on these cases or they would not be being sold in the first place. ramp up production, put order in for higher numbers, hire more staff. it all seems just odd .


They make everything themselves and have a large amount of orders. Nothing is ordered and this part of their business while veey important to them is a small part of it


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yep. There are certain parts that are made en masse. Pedestals, SSD adapters, nuts, bolts etc. but the cases are made to order. I've worked fab with aluminum before and hated it. So easy to dent and ding. Mild steel, even thin sheet metal is a thousand times easier to work with.

The bulk metal comes in and the shear operator cuts down sheets of aluminum to length then width, then the pieces get marked for what notches need to be stamped out (very special tooling), then the parts go to the brake press and get all of their special bends. The way that the edges of two pieces being brought together is impressive. I cannot tell what their method is, if welds then they have an intense sanding process that makes it impossible to tell if welded or epoxied. Once that is done and all notches, holes, and threads are done it is off to get a sealing primer. Dings either get fixed at this point or the part (I assume) is rejected.

Based on the quality of the parts I have received from them their quality control and quality assurance processes must be pretty solid.

The production delays are unfortunate but the capital that has to go into increasing production beyond using more of the clock is pretty intense.

Rushing jobs or watering down the skill level of those fabricating would require much more attention to quality assurance than is worth it.

The delays are worth the end product. Demand is soaring.


----------



## alltheGHz

Stupid question, but what are the buttions on the front of the S5? I know one is for power, but what is the other for?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Reset switch


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> all this talk of delays and how long it takes to get one. are these made in China, then they order from factory in like small batches of 10 or what? almost feels like a drop shipper sort of situation, like they never have stock on hand.
> 
> yes I get that everyone feels they have great cases but by golly who is controlling the supply chain, sorta feels like they don't want to "get stuck with inventory on hand that they can't sell" and bet that is why they cost so much. run off a thousand of each part and stock those parts. order comes in pull the parts box them up order can ship in days not weeks.
> 
> what am I missing here? this just does not make sense. enlighten me. as I have already seen CL staff talk about costs of tooling being too high, there is no doubt they are clearly making money on these cases or they would not be being sold in the first place. ramp up production, put order in for higher numbers, hire more staff. it all seems just odd .


wow another business major make sure to tell that to caselabs as they obviously need your input


----------



## Willius

Hey guys, I've gote a question.
Would it be possible to put up a DDC with EK CSQ pump top up for display in the compartment for the SSD/HDD in the S3?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anateus

So can anyone tell me how to utilise those back holes in the back of Mercury s3? Will they fit a passthrough, or are they just to let the tubes through? I was also thinking of Phobya Xtreme 1280 rad near my window, winters here are damn cold


----------



## Anoxy

edit: nevermind, found what I was looking for.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> They make everything themselves and have a large amount of orders. Nothing is ordered and this part of their business while veey important to them is a small part of it


thx for reply.

then they are quite fortunate to have buyers willing to wait 6 plus weeks to even have it shipped out. and if they could afford the machine's to make the parts they should be able to afford to add more for higher production volume. as again clearly they are making money selling these cases. but what do i know I'm just a consumer. but imagine how many more sales they would have would people have to wait only days not weeks, as I'm sure many who were considering at CL case just moved on not willing to wait.

speaking of ordering I actually was going to buy a CL s8 case, but the ordering page has WAY WAY WAY TO little info on all the different choices for this , that and the other part. one would have to have all the parts needed for a build and have it nailed down as to what layout they were going to use before they even ordered parts, and then the long wait to get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow another business major make sure to tell that to caselabs as they obviously need your input


thanks little monkey for your clever troll


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> thx for reply.
> 
> then they are quite fortunate to have buyers willing to wait 6 plus weeks to even have it shipped out. and if they could afford the machine's to make the parts they should be able to afford to add more for higher production volume. as again clearly they are making money selling these cases. but what do i know I'm just a consumer. but imagine how many more sales they would have would people have to wait only days not weeks, as I'm sure many who were considering at CL case just moved on not willing to wait.
> 
> speaking of ordering I actually was going to buy a CL s8 case, but the ordering page has WAY WAY WAY TO little info on all the different choices for this , that and the other part. one would have to have all the parts needed for a build and have it nailed down as to what layout they were going to use before they even ordered parts, and then the long wait to get it.
> thanks little monkey for your clever troll


Actually, ordering "accessory" parts like radiator mounts, flexbay mounts, etc, usually come pretty quick as they maintain some stock and don't build them on demand...at least I have never had any delays when ordering those things.
So if you get your case but find you need something extra, usually it's just the ship time you are waiting on.

The other thing is, I'm not really sure why you are here complaining? This is the Case Labs Owners Club after all. Buy one then see if you have anything to complain about, and I think you will see that even though every one bemoans the wait time, they are usually truly glad they bought a CL case.
Have a great day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> thx for reply.
> 
> then they are quite fortunate to have buyers willing to wait 6 plus weeks to even have it shipped out. and if they could afford the machine's to make the parts they should be able to afford to add more for higher production volume. as again clearly they are making money selling these cases. but what do i know I'm just a consumer. but imagine how many more sales they would have would people have to wait only days not weeks, as I'm sure many who were considering at CL case just moved on not willing to wait.
> 
> speaking of ordering I actually was going to buy a CL s8 case, but the ordering page has WAY WAY WAY TO little info on all the different choices for this , that and the other part. one would have to have all the parts needed for a build and have it nailed down as to what layout they were going to use before they even ordered parts, and then the long wait to get it.
> thanks little monkey for your clever troll


Problem is they can't just go out and buy one machine, as that would move the delay from one section to another and not really accomplish much other than spending money. They have stated repeatedly that multiple steps have already been taken to fix the length of time it takes (including hiring an entire extra shift of workers), and plenty more are in the process of being put into place. It has also been stated that to increase machine capacity they would have to purchase multiple sets of machinery easily pushing into six or seven figures, plus expand the size of their building. Odds are such is being looked into, but do remember that they are a small company.

Does it suck to have to wait? Most would agree, but close to all of them will also say the wait is worth it. We're talking high precision, thick aluminum powdercoated cases, not stamped out tramps with loose tolerances and poor structural integrity. In other words, the choice of words "good enough" is nowhere near the level of quality control for CaseLabs products.


----------



## Dimps Maldoon

Some people just miss the point, having had to wait 7 weeks was no real issue, at times irritating but it allows you to plan and design in advance. I personally preferred getting everything ready and ordering so it was with me for when the case arrived.

Its the planning and anticipation that's the fun part next to building. Like anything in life the achievement is enhanced the longer it takes.

Those that just want a quicker solution should just go get an off the shelf case solution.

The ordering system is easy to navigate, if you put the ground work in learning about case labs, you pick up on what each option does. Watch other peoples you tube video's and then you get a picture of approx.

Man227 you state you were going to get an S8, I got an S8, I learnt about that from watching Extreme Rigs video reviews and assembly. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tteAA4NR1zc

things don't always fall on your lap in life, if they suspended deliveries to produced detailed drawings with measurement's then there would be moaning about that.

If you keep receipts then your not out of pocket if something doesn't fit. if you reach out to the community hear people are very obliging and gave me answers in the same day.


----------



## Wiz766

Saying to just buy more machines is silly. CNC machines are crazy expensive and require countless calibration hours.

I have owned three CL chassis and have LOVED the quality of them all. I want a fourth some day


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> then they are quite fortunate to have buyers willing to wait 6 plus weeks to even have it shipped out. and if they could afford the machine's to make the parts they should be able to afford to add more for higher production volume. as again clearly they are making money selling these cases. but what do i know I'm just a consumer. but imagine how many more sales they would have would people have to wait only days not weeks, as I'm sure many who were considering at CL case just moved on not willing to wait.


I dont think there are many people who wants an Caselabs case that didnt order one because of the wait. 99% or more of the people who didnt order one, did it because of price (at least is seems that way). So I dont think they got any lost sales because of the wait.

Besides, right now so is Caselabs in the unik possition that they got more customers then they can handle. Sure adding more machines and people might seem like a good idea, but what will they do if that puts them ahead of the numbers of customers that orders? The short answer is that they would have to reduce there production again, as having unused machines and people is a lot of waisted money.


----------



## Origondoo

The S3 is finally on its way and should be here next Monday acc. to the tracking









So the long, long build can be started next month. Have to go for something very epic











I really hope that the new Impact VIII will be something very special.

My Idea is to go for M8I + 6700k + Fury X2. So there is more then enough time to plan it properly.


----------



## Kimir

CL case is only the public branch of the brand too, am I wrong?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Given what you're getting, price isn't an issue for me, neither is the current lack of choice in colours (as I want a two tone black/gunmetal case). It's I don't have enough in my wallet to buy one.... Probably because I keep buying various other small parts I need for this and that. The parts for my benching rig probably could have paid for most of an sma8 by now...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


That looks clean and beautiful. But do you think a single 240mm rad will be enough for that setup?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> That looks clean and beautiful. But do you think a single 240mm rad will be enough for that setup?


Hell Yea! I am pleased so Far. I am running the 4690k At 4.2Ghz with 1.225Core V and Min Cache Ratio is 35/Max is Set to Auto with 1.2Cache Voltage.

Max temps after Realbench 2.4 15min run/ 8 gb of Ram was 78C

I gamed a tad last night (1 Hour) with it before installing the lights, max temp was a round 68c.

TCO


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hell Yea! I am pleased so Far. I am running the 4690k At 4.2Ghz with 1.225Core V and Min Cache Ratio is 35/Max is Set to Auto with 1.2Cache Voltage.
> 
> Max temps after Realbench 2.4 15min run/ 8 gb of Ram was 78C
> 
> I gamed a tad last night (1 Hour) with it before installing the lights, max temp was a round 68c.
> 
> TCO


Hmm...
Maybe that's the personal preference. For me personally it would be not suffcient, but in this case it's the esthetic it's all about









Just for curiosity: did you thought about adding a second 240mm rad hidden in the HDD chamber?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Hmm...
> Maybe that's the personal preference. For me personally it would be not suffcient, but in this case it's the esthetic it's all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for curiosity: did you thought about adding a second 240mm rad hidden in the HDD chamber?


It was a contemplation.







Though I didn't dawn on it long.

I wanted to keep things kinda simple. and Full Windowed as well.

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow another business major make sure to tell that to caselabs as they obviously need your input


that made my day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Reset switch


thank you


----------



## emsj86

Well TCO s3 is for work so won't be pushed enough to need the rad space. If in correct it's more for the fun of building and to show off at work. On side note my acrylic sheet came in fingers crossed I knock it out the park do I can than start this build up


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> *Actually, ordering "accessory" parts like radiator mounts, flexbay mounts, etc, usually come pretty quick as they maintain some stock and don't build them on demand...at least I have never had any delays when ordering those things.
> *So if you get your case but find you need something extra, usually it's just the ship time you are waiting on.
> 
> The other thing is, I'm not really sure why you are here complaining? This is the Case Labs Owners Club after all. Buy one then see if you have anything to complain about, and I think you will see that even though every one bemoans the wait time, they are usually truly glad they bought a CL case.
> Have a great day.


I took 13 days, from order to receipt, for my SM8 Pedestal...

And when I ordered the SM8 case, it only took 2 weeks!

I bought that a while back...


----------



## SimonOcean

I am pleased to report that my S5 Mercury has been manufactured (for others reference / to help those still waiting this took 7 weeks total since 24 June). It is currently at Stansted Airport near London awaiting the customs people to do their thing. I can wait for it to arrive at my door! Hopefully no damage from the delivery.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> The S3 is finally on its way and should be here next Monday acc. to the tracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the long, long build can be started next month. Have to go for something very epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that the new Impact VIII will be something very special.
> 
> My Idea is to go for M8I + 6700k + Fury X2. So there is more then enough time to plan it properly.


I ordered before you? What!!!!! I understand it's a smaller case, but still...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I am pleased to report that my S5 Mercury has been manufactured (for others reference / to help those still waiting this took 7 weeks total since 24 June). It is currently at Stansted Airport near London awaiting the customs people to do their thing. I can wait for it to arrive at my door! Hopefully no damage from the delivery.


I ordered the 24th for my SMA8


----------



## Mega Man

Did you order colors? Is his a different color or black?

They probably do cases in same colors to cut down wasted powder coat and wasted time purging powder coat to make the new color match and not have other color residue


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you order colors? Is his a different color or black?
> 
> They probably do cases in same colors to cut down wasted powder coat and wasted time purging powder coat to make the new color match and not have other color residue


I ordered gunmetal and black two tone. KC said my order should ship no later than the 19th.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I took 13 days, from order to receipt, for my SM8 Pedestal...
> 
> And when I ordered the SM8 case, it only took 2 weeks!
> 
> I bought that a while back...


I can't really remember how long it took for my SM8 back in 2012. But I do remember there was some wait time on my pedestals.
The first pedestal was sort of a constant work in progress since the production design didn't quite work out for the radiator mounts, so they eventually sent me new end pieces and new 480mm radiator mounts for the first pedestal. By the time I ordered the second pedestal it went pretty quick I'm thinking.


----------



## stren

OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.

But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):

@Wiz766
@TheCautiousOne
@TheCautiousOne
@grumbachr
@JourneymanMike
@Cyphon
@transcendent12
@dubldwn
@slippyturtle
@Lu(ky
@DeepTek
@FrancisJF
@Furious Pcs
@MakaveliSmalls
@Murder3d
@DarthBaggins
@Artah
@Artah
@WeirdHarold
@jmng14
@niklot1981
@Sindre2104
@Gabrielzm
@sh4d0wt3ch
@Kommz13
@tvelander
@GodKing
@kitg90
@jcde7ago
@kayan
@guitarhero23
@timepart
@ivoryg37
@Newtocooling
@Ghoxt
@szeged
@Xclsyr
@corysti
@Levelog
@Wolfsbora
@Gabrielzm
@919Pheonix
@DewMan
@NE0XY
@Ypsylon
@Archea47
@wermad
@Ironsmack
@minicooper1
@NKRader
@Anfs
@Amlalsulami
@Gabrielzm
@NoDoz
@1Quickchic
@Wozzathelad
@alltheGHz
@ratzofftoya
@IT Diva
@emsj86
@Xclsyr
@TUFinside
@Mega Man
@Mindtrick
@MadHatter5045
@SteezyTN
@kidcapp
@Dagamus NM
@CrazyDiamondFL
@pizzapizza

Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case









@jmng14
@Wozzathelad
@alltheGHz
@ratzofftoya
@Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)

If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't really remember how long it took for my SM8 back in 2012. But I do remember there was some wait time on my pedestals.
> The first pedestal was sort of a constant work in progress since the production design didn't quite work out for the radiator mounts, so they eventually sent me new end pieces and new 480mm radiator mounts for the first pedestal. By the time I ordered the second pedestal it went pretty quick I'm thinking.


I ordered my pedestal on 7/1/15 and got it on 7/14/15...

Pretty damn good for CL being so busy!

Must have them parts already made...

Plus I got 2x 480 rad mounts...


----------



## alltheGHz

Thank you stren, yeah I'll be sure to post a pic of my case once it arrives


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.
> 
> But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):
> 
> @Wiz766
> @TheCautiousOne
> @TheCautiousOne
> @grumbachr
> @JourneymanMike
> @Cyphon
> @transcendent12
> @dubldwn
> @slippyturtle
> @Lu(ky
> @DeepTek
> @FrancisJF
> @Furious Pcs
> @MakaveliSmalls
> @Murder3d
> @DarthBaggins
> @Artah
> @Artah
> @WeirdHarold
> @jmng14
> @niklot1981
> @Sindre2104
> @Gabrielzm
> @sh4d0wt3ch
> @Kommz13
> @tvelander
> @GodKing
> @kitg90
> @jcde7ago
> @kayan
> @guitarhero23
> @timepart
> @ivoryg37
> @Newtocooling
> @Ghoxt
> @szeged
> @Xclsyr
> @corysti
> @Levelog
> @Wolfsbora
> @Gabrielzm
> @919Pheonix
> @DewMan
> @NE0XY
> @Ypsylon
> @Archea47
> @wermad
> @Ironsmack
> @minicooper1
> @NKRader
> @Anfs
> @Amlalsulami
> @Gabrielzm
> @NoDoz
> @1Quickchic
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @IT Diva
> @emsj86
> @Xclsyr
> @TUFinside
> @Mega Man
> @Mindtrick
> @MadHatter5045
> @SteezyTN
> @kidcapp
> @Dagamus NM
> @CrazyDiamondFL
> @pizzapizza
> 
> Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jmng14
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)
> 
> If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


Wow. 454 members now.
Thanks for all your work, stren!


----------



## Ghoxt

Thanks Stren


----------



## Gabrielzm

Stren thks you mate for the effort.









Hope you guys on mobile don't hate me but here we go...literally tons of pics at the sunset:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@stren Thanks for Correcting and Adding!

TCO


----------



## stren

gabz that is absolutely perfect - you should offer those res's for sale, I bet they'd do well!


----------



## Furious Pcs

@stren
Thanks

@Gabrielzm

That res looks amazing


----------



## VSG

@Gabz: That came out so well, very well done


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thank you guys.









and since it was sunset to follow the night shots with just the leds/diffuser lights on:


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I am pleased to report that my S5 Mercury has been manufactured (for others reference / to help those still waiting this took 7 weeks total since 24 June). It is currently at Stansted Airport near London awaiting the customs people to do their thing. I can wait for it to arrive at my door! Hopefully no damage from the delivery.


Pray it doesn't get delivered by Yodel


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Pray it doesn't get delivered by Yodel


Right. FedEx fortunately and my experience of them has been positive up to now. Hoping nothing will change in that regard. How you getting on with your S3... still waiting? Any better idea on your configuration / any more thoughts on what you want to do inside?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since it was sunset to follow the night shots with just the leds/diffuser lights on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A thing of great beauty!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since it was sunset to follow the night shots with just the leds/diffuser lights on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep from me for this, definitely love it


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.
> 
> But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wiz766
> @TheCautiousOne
> @TheCautiousOne
> @grumbachr
> @JourneymanMike
> @Cyphon
> @transcendent12
> @dubldwn
> @slippyturtle
> @Lu(ky
> @DeepTek
> @FrancisJF
> @Furious Pcs
> @MakaveliSmalls
> @Murder3d
> @DarthBaggins
> @Artah
> @Artah
> @WeirdHarold
> @jmng14
> @niklot1981
> @Sindre2104
> @Gabrielzm
> @sh4d0wt3ch
> @Kommz13
> @tvelander
> @GodKing
> @kitg90
> @jcde7ago
> @kayan
> @guitarhero23
> @timepart
> @ivoryg37
> @Newtocooling
> @Ghoxt
> @szeged
> @Xclsyr
> @corysti
> @Levelog
> @Wolfsbora
> @Gabrielzm
> @919Pheonix
> @DewMan
> @NE0XY
> @Ypsylon
> @Archea47
> @wermad
> @Ironsmack
> @minicooper1
> @NKRader
> @Anfs
> @Amlalsulami
> @Gabrielzm
> @NoDoz
> @1Quickchic
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @IT Diva
> @emsj86
> @Xclsyr
> @TUFinside
> @Mega Man
> @Mindtrick
> @Madhatter5045
> @SteezyTN
> @kidcapp
> @Dagamus NM
> @CrazyDiamondFL
> @pizzapizza
> 
> Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jmng14
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)
> 
> 
> 
> If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


Yay ! thank you for this.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.
> 
> But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wiz766
> @TheCautiousOne
> @TheCautiousOne
> @grumbachr
> @JourneymanMike
> @Cyphon
> @transcendent12
> @dubldwn
> @slippyturtle
> @Lu(ky
> @DeepTek
> @FrancisJF
> @Furious Pcs
> @MakaveliSmalls
> @Murder3d
> @DarthBaggins
> @Artah
> @Artah
> @WeirdHarold
> @jmng14
> @niklot1981
> @Sindre2104
> @Gabrielzm
> @sh4d0wt3ch
> @Kommz13
> @tvelander
> @GodKing
> @kitg90
> @jcde7ago
> @kayan
> @guitarhero23
> @timepart
> @ivoryg37
> @Newtocooling
> @Ghoxt
> @szeged
> @Xclsyr
> @corysti
> @Levelog
> @Wolfsbora
> @Gabrielzm
> @919Pheonix
> @DewMan
> @NE0XY
> @Ypsylon
> @Archea47
> @wermad
> @Ironsmack
> @minicooper1
> @NKRader
> @Anfs
> @Amlalsulami
> @Gabrielzm
> @NoDoz
> @1Quickchic
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @IT Diva
> @emsj86
> @Xclsyr
> @TUFinside
> @Mega Man
> @Mindtrick
> @MadHatter5045
> @SteezyTN
> @kidcapp
> @Dagamus NM
> @CrazyDiamondFL
> @pizzapizza
> 
> Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jmng14
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)
> 
> If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


Hi Stren, I guessed you missed mine! http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/12000_100#post_23806379

Thanks for the effort also!


----------



## SteezyTN




----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.
> 
> But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just some names and shtuff
> 
> 
> 
> @Wiz766
> @TheCautiousOne
> @TheCautiousOne
> @grumbachr
> @JourneymanMike
> @Cyphon
> @transcendent12
> @dubldwn
> @slippyturtle
> @Lu(ky
> @DeepTek
> @FrancisJF
> @Furious Pcs
> @MakaveliSmalls
> @Murder3d
> @DarthBaggins
> @Artah
> @Artah
> @WeirdHarold
> @jmng14
> @niklot1981
> @Sindre2104
> @Gabrielzm
> @sh4d0wt3ch
> @Kommz13
> @tvelander
> @GodKing
> @kitg90
> @jcde7ago
> @kayan
> @guitarhero23
> @timepart
> @ivoryg37
> @Newtocooling
> @Ghoxt
> @szeged
> @Xclsyr
> @corysti
> @Levelog
> @Wolfsbora
> @Gabrielzm
> @919Pheonix
> @DewMan
> @NE0XY
> @Ypsylon
> @Archea47
> @wermad
> @Ironsmack
> @minicooper1
> @NKRader
> @Anfs
> @Amlalsulami
> @Gabrielzm
> @NoDoz
> @1Quickchic
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @IT Diva
> @emsj86
> @Xclsyr
> @TUFinside
> @Mega Man
> @Mindtrick
> @MadHatter5045
> @SteezyTN
> @kidcapp
> @Dagamus NM
> @CrazyDiamondFL
> @pizzapizza
> 
> 
> 
> Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jmng14
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)
> 
> If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


Thanks for adding me to the list


----------



## swingarm

Here's a quick picture of my Mercury S8S, nothing special. BTW, the white button panel is getting replaced by a black one.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> Here's a quick picture of my Mercury S8S, nothing special. BTW, the white button panel is getting replaced by a black one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're wrong - *They are all special*


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> You're wrong - *They are all special*


Hehe, alright you got me. Poor choice of words.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OMG had to back through 5000 posts to get the club up to date.
> 
> But here we are! Welcome to the club (some of you for the 2nd/3rd/4th time):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wiz766
> @TheCautiousOne
> @TheCautiousOne
> @grumbachr
> @JourneymanMike
> @Cyphon
> @transcendent12
> @dubldwn
> @slippyturtle
> @Lu(ky
> @DeepTek
> @FrancisJF
> @Furious Pcs
> @MakaveliSmalls
> @Murder3d
> @DarthBaggins
> @Artah
> @Artah
> @WeirdHarold
> @jmng14
> @niklot1981
> @Sindre2104
> @Gabrielzm
> @sh4d0wt3ch
> @Kommz13
> @tvelander
> @GodKing
> @kitg90
> @jcde7ago
> @kayan
> @guitarhero23
> @timepart
> @ivoryg37
> @Newtocooling
> @Ghoxt
> @szeged
> @Xclsyr
> @corysti
> @Levelog
> @Wolfsbora
> @Gabrielzm
> @919Pheonix
> @DewMan
> @NE0XY
> @Ypsylon
> @Archea47
> @wermad
> @Ironsmack
> @minicooper1
> @NKRader
> @Anfs
> @Amlalsulami
> @Gabrielzm
> @NoDoz
> @1Quickchic
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @IT Diva
> @emsj86
> @Xclsyr
> @TUFinside
> @Mega Man
> @Mindtrick
> @MadHatter5045
> @SteezyTN
> @kidcapp
> @Dagamus NM
> @CrazyDiamondFL
> @pizzapizza
> 
> Now some of you I couldn't find pictures posted for - please post a pic if you have received your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jmng14
> @Wozzathelad
> @alltheGHz
> @ratzofftoya
> @Mega Man (you had a bunch of cases to add I think)
> 
> 
> 
> If I've missed anyone - I apologize - let me know with a link to your post. If i've missed build logs, or if you have more cases to add to the club then please let me know also!


Stren, hows the S8S doing? Stren's place is paradise for us geeks...


----------



## Origondoo

Just got an email from fedex that the package hast been delivered









Some pics will follow today

It took only 3 days for shipment from us to germany


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Right. FedEx fortunately and my experience of them has been positive up to now. Hoping nothing will change in that regard. How you getting on with your S3... still waiting? Any better idea on your configuration / any more thoughts on what you want to do inside?


Still 3 weeks before I come back home, so I can think about many builds.
Not sure if I want to go extreme performance route or have more aesthetics and +5*C.
Also noticed that I might fit XE push pull in front with EK DDC and separate 110 res







not sure if this will heavily obstruct cable management.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm* 

Stren thks you mate for the effort.









Hope you guys on mobile don't hate me but here we go...literally tons of pics at the sunset:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















>



Love those fan stickers.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Just got an email from fedex that the package hast been delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics will follow today
> 
> It took only 3 days for shipment from us to germany


what did you get?


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> what did you get?


It's S3 with some optional parts


----------



## Origondoo

So some pics of the Box



A short shock


But no damage of the parts inside so far. Really well packed.

The quality is superior


----------



## Archea47

Yeah one of my panels was bent but it bent right back. I took a picture of the panel and thought I'd see what it looked like trying to bend it back before RMA. Well I bent it back and I can't see the crease at all so no RMA!


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Yeah one of my panels was bent but it bent right back. I took a picture of the panel and thought I'd see what it looked like trying to bend it back before RMA. Well I bent it back and I can't see the crease at all so no RMA!


I will assemble the case next 2 days. The I finally can confirm the delivered status









What do you guys think about black and blank copper as the color theme?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> What do you guys think about black and blank copper as the color theme?


I like black and copper









My build is white + black exterior, black + white + copper interior. Cooper pipes and blocks.

Gabrielzm did some real cool stuff with copper paint and aging over the past couple weeks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I like black and copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is white + black exterior, black + white + copper interior. Cooper pipes and blocks.
> 
> Gabrielzm did some real cool stuff with copper paint and aging over the past couple weeks


thks mate. That one is ready to be finished soon. Hope to finish Old Copper in the next two weeks. What you guys think about the tubes?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What you guys think about the tubes?


Hard to tell with that picture and the high exposure

The fans look great though. You are more patient than I - keeping the sticker!


----------



## zerone

Anybody used the Flex bay Short HD Anti-Vibration mount? I am trying to decide whether to

get this:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-hd-anti-vibration/

or the regular version:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-hd/

to mount my Monsoon dual-bay reservoir. The reservoir also houses my D5 pump to wondering if the anti-vibration version would help dampen the pump noise. But the 2 reviews on the case-labs website are making me unsure if it will be able to carry the weight.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Anybody used the Flex bay Short HD Anti-Vibration mount? I am trying to decide whether to
> 
> get this:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-hd-anti-vibration/
> 
> or the regular version:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-hd/
> 
> to mount my Monsoon dual-bay reservoir. The reservoir also houses my D5 pump to wondering if the anti-vibration version would help dampen the pump noise. But the 2 reviews on the case-labs website are making me unsure if it will be able to carry the weight.


It will carry the weight but I would use the long mounts


----------



## SimonOcean

Just started a build log: CaseLabs Mercury S5 with lots of high end goodies and water. Little bit of light case modding too. See here: Build Log "Think" by SimonOcean


----------



## emsj86

Can someone with the sm8 help me. Kinda worried that my custom cables might not be long enough now. I ordered non extensions so they connected directly to my psu so some of the cables out different at the psu than where they would connect to the mobo. That being said. The 24pin is 60cm and the 8 pin eps cable is 70cm. The case is roughly 22inches in height. By any chance does someone know or can measure the length needed from psu to mobo 24 pin and 8 pin eps cpu. I would do it myself but seeing he cables bend and pass through ,me just measuring with a tape measure won't be as accurate. I ask because I may be too late but hopefully if there my long enough I can email Icemodz and have him change it before sending out. Bc if not I will either have to send them back and pay to extend them or just keep them and order small extensions in the same color pattern. Thank you


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone with the sm8 help me. Kinda worried that my custom cables might not be long enough now. I ordered non extensions so they connected directly to my psu so some of the cables out different at the psu than where they would connect to the mobo. That being said. The 24pin is 60cm and the 8 pin eps cable is 70cm. The case is roughly 22inches in height. By any chance does someone know or can measure the length needed from psu to mobo 24 pin and 8 pin eps cpu. I would do it myself but seeing he cables bend and pass through ,me just measuring with a tape measure won't be as accurate. I ask because I may be too late but hopefully if there my long enough I can email Icemodz and have him change it before sending out. Bc if not I will either have to send them back and pay to extend them or just keep them and order small extensions in the same color pattern. Thank you


The motherboard tray is 318mm high, so there should not be any problems with a 60cm cable.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone with the sm8 help me. Kinda worried that my custom cables might not be long enough now. I ordered non extensions so they connected directly to my psu so some of the cables out different at the psu than where they would connect to the mobo. That being said. The 24pin is 60cm and the 8 pin eps cable is 70cm. The case is roughly 22inches in height. By any chance does someone know or can measure the length needed from psu to mobo 24 pin and 8 pin eps cpu. I would do it myself but seeing he cables bend and pass through ,me just measuring with a tape measure won't be as accurate. I ask because I may be too late but hopefully if there my long enough I can email Icemodz and have him change it before sending out. Bc if not I will either have to send them back and pay to extend them or just keep them and order small extensions in the same color pattern. Thank you


I have an SM8 with a Corsair AX1200i & an ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z

For 24 pin = 640mm, it is a very close stretch, with the bends it has to take... a little more length may not hurt for convenience...

The 8 pin = 670mm with good room, but not too much...

There are variables: The particular pass-throughs are you using, motherboard connectors location, and the length of the PSU & the configuration of your PSU's connections...

Just to give you an idea of my routing 8 pin w/ extender... 670mm total...

[I


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Yeah one of my panels was bent but it bent right back. I took a picture of the panel and thought I'd see what it looked like trying to bend it back before RMA. Well I bent it back and I can't see the crease at all so no RMA!
> 
> 
> 
> I will assemble the case next 2 days. The I finally can confirm the delivered status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about black and blank copper as the color theme?
Click to expand...

Black and copper are always good choices, very classy looking.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It will carry the weight but I would use the long mounts


+1 for longer mounts. Short mounts are for fan controllers and other things short. The anti-vibration likely won't make any difference for pump noise but it shouldn't make it any worse.

I wouldn't go out of my way to spend money on anti vibration mounts unless I was purchasing other accessories from CL but it is your money.


----------



## emsj86

Plus rep for the help guys. What do you think.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Plus rep for the help guys. What do you think.


Looks nice, but its a bit hard to see which is your main color.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Plus rep for the help guys. What do you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that blue, Is it being paired with a mayhems blue pastel?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Plus rep for the help guys. What do you think.


Very neatly done. (I personally prefer 2 colour, but for 3 colour it still works well).


----------



## emsj86

Yes with pastel blue mayhems. And I did have two color before as you see in my profile pic. (Black and blue) I kinda wanted third color to be dark grey but the cAse is white. So rads our black board is black, fans sp120 with blue rings and ram and coolant blue. I know people our d of those colors. But there my favorite and I love it


----------



## Anateus

I would throw away the black, but since you have some black interior items I suppose it is going to fit the scheme. In case you change your mind and have rads in white or similar colour, that black is a no go.


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It will carry the weight but I would use the long mounts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> +1 for longer mounts. Short mounts are for fan controllers and other things short. The anti-vibration likely won't make any difference for pump noise but it shouldn't make it any worse.
> 
> I wouldn't go out of my way to spend money on anti vibration mounts unless I was purchasing other accessories from CL but it is your money.


This is the reservoir I am referring to:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-monsoon-series-two-d5-premium-dual-5-25-reservoir-matte-black.html

Its shorter than regular 5.25 devices and only uses the screws in the front for mounting. Wont the shorter mounts look much cleaner with this?

My case in still in processing







, only been 4 weeks since I placed the order. I need to order accessories anyways for my radiators and front fans.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yes, that res is much shallower than the normal res and will look better with the short mounts.


----------



## Archea47

Confirmed: Coolgate G2 360 fits in the S8 right side with the 360 mount, USB, Power switches and an exhaust fan: (test fit without rad fans)


----------



## X-Nine

Anyone seen MSI's new ad? What the hell is it with them and making women look like air head, braindead morons? Liking this company less and less with every add campaign they release.


----------



## Kimir

Didn't saw it but I started to dislike them since they put gaming and use red theme on all their high end stuff. I prefered much more the Lightning serie and yellow.


----------



## Killa Cam

I actually kinda like the msi ads. The horrible dub makes it so cheesy yet nostalgic at the same time.


----------



## X-Nine

"Even a flight attendant can do it." Really. Really. In a field dominated by women, many of whom have saved the lives of passengers. Whoever heads the marketing department is an ass.


----------



## emsj86

They must of had a bad flight attendant at one time


----------



## Georgey123

It does not really surprise me that there is another add made like that by MSI. There is at least another 2 obnoxious videos they have made.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> "Even a flight attendant can do it." Really. Really. In a field dominated by women, many of whom have saved the lives of passengers. Whoever heads the marketing department is an ass.


That overdubbed voice tho. "Whoo hoo! Yes!"


----------



## SortOfGrim

I don't watch adds. I watch reviews.


----------



## Archea47

Starting to fill up the Pedestal! As big as the S8 is, these thick radiators quickly make it look 'small'












Anyone else using gaskets? I cut some extra slips to fill in the gaps from the rad mounts:


----------



## Origondoo

Today I finally found the time to assemble my case. No damaged parts found regardless the hole in the box.
I'm really impressed by the finish quality


















CaseLabs added a small and a very efficient detail to the mobo tray. It's a rubber grommet placed directly below the PCIe slot, so the warpage of the mainboard is minimized / almost eliminated.











I think I'm ready to join the club. The build with this case will take a while. ( Still have to finish my 1st water cooling build with LianLi PC-TU200







)




And that's the comparisson to the PC-TU200


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Starting to fill up the Pedestal! As big as the S8 is, these thick radiators quickly make it look 'small'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else using gaskets? I cut some extra slips to fill in the gaps from the rad mounts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Couldn't hurt. I use gaskets between my Alphacool 480mm & the pedestal mounts because otherwise I have a small gap because of the extra ports on the UT60's.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Today I finally found the time to assemble my case. No damaged parts found regardless the hole in the box.
> I'm really impressed by the finish quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs added a small and a very efficient detail to the mobo tray. It's a rubber grommet placed directly below the PCIe slot, so the warpage of the mainboard is minimized / almost eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready to join the club. The build with this case will take a while. ( Still have to finish my 1st water cooling build with LianLi PC-TU200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the comparisson to the PC-TU200


Looks awesome man!! I was thinking about getting the lian li case on the left, how do you like it?


----------



## X-Nine

Just ordered a GT Omega chair. Should be here in a couple of days, I'm hoping it helps with my back pain. The typical office chair from "big box office store" just isn't enough and they wear out far too quickly. Like sitting on a rock....


----------



## Fluffnz

Ok So my photos are not great but you hopefully get the idea of it.
I lost track of how many hours and rebuild hours went into the mods and extras in this sucker but lets say it took months








By FAR the best case I have ever worked with & I've done 5-6 builds now. Im still using this one because I'm broke after rebuilding the water cooling system.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffnz*
> 
> Ok So my photos are not great but you hopefully get the idea of it.
> I lost track of how many hours and rebuild hours went into the mods and extras in this sucker but lets say it took months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By FAR the best case I have ever worked with & I've done 5-6 builds now. Im still using this one because I'm broke after rebuilding the water cooling system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It'll look much better with xxl window


----------



## Fluffnz

I decided to stay away from super window so you cannot see hard drives, wiring etc. I love clean cut no mess


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffnz*
> 
> I decided to stay away from super window so you cannot see hard drives, wiring etc. I love clean cut no mess


Smh10?


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Looks awesome man!! I was thinking about getting the lian li case on the left, how do you like it?


I really like the case. The design reminds me of the woofer







. But it needs a bit of modding in order to fit in a good water cooling loop inside.
In case you are interested what I'm doing with it then feel free to check out the build log I'm doing with this case
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568903/re-build-log-lian-li-pc-tu-200-custom-water-cooled
For the estheticts I also removed all the rivets and replaced them by fillister head screws (ISO 7380).

Sorry for OT friends


----------



## Fluffnz

yeppers


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just ordered a GT Omega chair. Should be here in a couple of days, I'm hoping it helps with my back pain. The typical office chair from "big box office store" just isn't enough and they wear out far too quickly. Like sitting on a rock....


There'd always the Steel Series Gesture chair if you want to get crazy. I might look into picking one up myself as they seemed so comfy at the store, and while I love my Obutto R3volution I really miss having actual desk space to use.....


----------



## sdmf74

Please let us know how the GT chair works out for ya? I was thinkin about gettin one cause I have back pain too but I wasnt sure about em. Saw a few negative comments about em but im most curious how the material
holds up since its not genuine leather.


----------



## alltheGHz

Will CL email me when my order has shipped, or do I have check their website and my order every few days?


----------



## Xclsyr

They send out an email stating that your order status has changed. I'm sure you've seen others post these with just a little excitement


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Please let us know how the GT chair works out for ya? I was thinkin about gettin one cause I have back pain too but I wasnt sure about em. Saw a few negative comments about em but im most curious how the material
> holds up since its not genuine leather.


Have a look at DXracer. Best bang per buck chairs you can get. And I got rid of back pain thanks to them.


----------



## Mad Monk

Dear All,

Good day to you.

I have a question for you and it might seem silly or worse.









Background

I have a case of the hots for the S8 case. An extended top and pedestal are in my plans too. Life just did some obscene things to my bank account so everything has been pushed back and will have to be phased in vs. getting everything at once. This may be a blessing because I get to request feedback and revisit my initial ideas in light of my hoped for feedback.









My initial plans included the S8, an Asus X99E WS mobo (this may be changed for a different mobo), Intel 750 SSD







, a Titian Ti (to start), four WD Reds (2 TB) each in RAID 10, and a water cooling loop or two with copper pipe. Since, like it or not, this build just went slow motion I am taking this opportunity to revisit my initial choices. Yes I still covet a tape back up option also; old desires die hard.









My question

What Case Labs case would you use for such a build? Why, so I can understand your ideas better?

Additional information

I cannot articulate why I like the S8. I just do. If Case Labs made a flat - old style - case I'd probably have the hots for that; it is what I started building in. All that aside, I am tired of buying cases that are compromises. The only compromise with Case Labs is what case and options I want!









If you, those that have been there and done that, could spare a little of your valuable time and hard won experience it would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers,

PS: I've been studying the awesome builds by BazG, fast-fate, IT Deva, TC and so many others my head is spinning. The only limit based on what these people have demonstrated is me and my paltry skills. Please recommend any guild logs (especially your own) I can learn from.


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome.

First question.

I see raid 10 but no raid controller.

Just buy some 4tb hdds or 6 if you feel the need for such. On board raid sucks.

As to the case really just pick he one you like. I like all mine

I have 2xs3 m8 and th10 on order tx10.

Horizontal or normal s8 or m8 either are great cases. I prefer the m8 though


----------



## alltheGHz

What usb/card reader front 5.25 bay devices do you guys use? I didnt order USB with my case, and i want USB and card reading capabilities.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What usb/card reader front 5.25 bay devices do you guys use? I didnt order USB with my case, and i want USB and card reading capabilities.


NZXT Aperture M. Cardreader is only USB 2.0, so 2 cables to run...


----------



## SteezyTN

So I went to order my DemciFlex filters for my SMA8, and the total came to $96.52 after $20 in shipping. I went to checkout and it tried to open a pop-up window for me to pay with PayPal. It wasn't loading so I just quit the browser. Now when I'm trying to pay, it doesn't give me the option but my order still went through. What is up with this ordering process? I'm ordering the STH10 bottom filters, top, and flex bay filters. I can view my order, but I'm so confused because I can't pay, AND it wont let me pay.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> NZXT Aperture M. Cardreader is only USB 2.0, so 2 cables to run...


that one is cool, but I don't like the pattern on the front.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I went to order my DemciFlex filters for my SMA8, and the total came to $96.52 after $20 in shipping. I went to checkout and it tried to open a pop-up window for me to pay with PayPal. It wasn't loading so I just quit the browser. Now when I'm trying to pay, it doesn't give me the option but my order still went through. What is up with this ordering process? I'm ordering the STH10 bottom filters, top, and flex bay filters. I can view my order, but I'm so confused because I can't pay, AND it wont let me pay.


Same thing happened to me. They emailed me the next day and offered to send a PayPal invoice

But I was talking with the guys at work and they brought up that filters are a way to move the problem, rather than solve it. We hired some people to clean the house, put a new HEPA furnace filter in, and I bought a datavac. The datavac is cheaper and I can use it to push dust off the computer, whether it's on the filter or inside, and anything else I want to use it with. Zinc whiskers aside, I've worked with plenty of dust bunny-packed equipment and they weren't shorting from it. Premature aging maybe, but that's from not being opened in ages. I have windows on my Case Labs


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. They emailed me the next day and offered to send a PayPal invoice
> 
> But I was talking with the guys at work and they brought up that filters are a way to move the problem, rather than solve it. We hired some people to clean the house, put a new HEPA furnace filter in, and I bought a datavac. The datavac is cheaper and I can use it to push dust off the computer, whether it's on the filter or inside, and anything else I want to use it with. Zinc whiskers aside, I've worked with plenty of dust bunny-packed equipment and they weren't shorting from it. Premature aging maybe, but that's from not being opened in ages. I have windows on my Case Labs


Thanks... And are you advising me to get the filters or not? Haha


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks... And are you advising me to get the filters or not? Haha


Just providing another perspective before you pay that invoice


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Just providing another perspective before you pay that invoice


We all the intakes are on rads, so that's my concern. I guess I could just get compressed air and blow it from the inside out. Are you still using your demciflexs?

I may just wait to get my case all setup and see how bad the dust is. I hear the filters also have like a 1-2c raise in temps too. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## StuttgartRob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What usb/card reader front 5.25 bay devices do you guys use? I didnt order USB with my case, and i want USB and card reading capabilities.


I went with a monitor that has USB 3.0 and card reader and my keyboard has USB 3.0 Slots.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What usb/card reader front 5.25 bay devices do you guys use? I didnt order USB with my case, and i want USB and card reading capabilities.


I don't I use an external USB 3 card reader.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I went to order my DemciFlex filters for my SMA8, and the total came to $96.52 after $20 in shipping. I went to checkout and it tried to open a pop-up window for me to pay with PayPal. It wasn't loading so I just quit the browser. Now when I'm trying to pay, it doesn't give me the option but my order still went through. What is up with this ordering process? I'm ordering the STH10 bottom filters, top, and flex bay filters. I can view my order, but I'm so confused because I can't pay, AND it wont let me pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. They emailed me the next day and offered to send a PayPal invoice
> 
> But I was talking with the guys at work and they brought up that filters are a way to move the problem, rather than solve it. We hired some people to clean the house, put a new HEPA furnace filter in, and I bought a datavac. The datavac is cheaper and I can use it to push dust off the computer, whether it's on the filter or inside, and anything else I want to use it with. Zinc whiskers aside, I've worked with plenty of dust bunny-packed equipment and they weren't shorting from it. Premature aging maybe, but that's from not being opened in ages. I have windows on my Case Labs
Click to expand...

Hepa filters for hvac are a giant rip off.
I speak from experience been doing hvac for 8 years now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Just providing another perspective before you pay that invoice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all the intakes are on rads, so that's my concern. I guess I could just get compressed air and blow it from the inside out. Are you still using your demciflexs?
> 
> I may just wait to get my case all setup and see how bad the dust is. I hear the filters also have like a 1-2c raise in temps too. Thanks for the feedback.
Click to expand...

Not that you can't do it. And if you are talking canned air disregaurd.

Compressed air can cause static discharge. And without proper equip will have moisture.

As does a normal shop vac have the possibility for static.

That said I gave used one on elect without incident for a very long time And I won't stop. ...


----------



## royalkilla408

I have a STH10. I haven't really followed this thread in a while or what's going on with Caselabs since my case is running great. Any improvements in the fan filter part? I hate my fan filters. They are basic filters that go on top of fans. I have to open the doors to clean them up all the time. Any better filter made yet?

Also, I am moving and need a smaller desk. My STH10 is on top of my desk (IKEA) with my monitors since my desk is long. Has anyone found a good desk that can fit the STH10 under? My desk isn't high enough to put my case under it. Any recommendation would be great. Thank you all!


----------



## andre02

Hey, will the usb connectors option in the cases be replaced by an USB Type-C (3.1?) in the future ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

If Silverstone makes one I thing CL will change, or at least offer the option
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hey, will the usb connectors option in the cases be replaced by an USB Type-C (3.1?) in the future ?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If Silverstone makes one I thing CL will change, or at least offer the option
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hey, will the usb connectors option in the cases be replaced by an USB Type-C (3.1?) in the future ?
Click to expand...

This is correct. Or we may find another supplier if they don't, but keep in mind it will have to be a quality product, we won't settle for cheaply made stuff.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is correct. Or we may find another supplier if they don't, but keep in mind it will have to be a quality product, we won't settle for cheaply made stuff.


How about existing 3.5" device with USB 3.0 and card reader? Will CL powdercoat front panel if it will be "high quality finish aluminium"?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't I use an external USB 3 card reader.
> Hepa filters for hvac are a giant rip off.
> I speak from experience been doing hvac for 8 years now
> Not that you can't do it. And if you are talking canned air disregaurd.
> 
> Compressed air can cause static discharge. And without proper equip will have moisture.
> 
> As does a normal shop vac have the possibility for static.
> 
> That said I gave used one on elect without incident for a very long time And I won't stop. ...


Datavac, is pitched to alot of tech places for using to dust out computers, I think they have the static problem covered?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. They emailed me the next day and offered to send a PayPal invoice
> 
> But I was talking with the guys at work and they brought up that filters are a way to move the problem, rather than solve it. We hired some people to clean the house, put a new HEPA furnace filter in, and I bought a datavac. The datavac is cheaper and I can use it to push dust off the computer, whether it's on the filter or inside, and anything else I want to use it with. Zinc whiskers aside, I've worked with plenty of dust bunny-packed equipment and they weren't shorting from it. Premature aging maybe, but that's from not being opened in ages. I have windows on my Case Labs


Yep this, I run no fillets in my case and I have to blow it out about twice a year when I go to PDXlan because it has a tiny layer of white dust that shows up in camera flash, but no clogged anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> How about existing 3.5" device with USB 3.0 and card reader? Will CL powdercoat front panel if it will be "high quality finish aluminium"?


Easier just to do that locally. And prob cheaper because you could find a shop that wasn't as busy.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Easier just to do that locally. And prob cheaper because you could find a shop that wasn't as busy.


I'm not sure that I can powdercoat in the same gunmetal color as CL have


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I'm not sure that I can powdercoat in the same gunmetal color as CL have


Caselabs does not have a special color, they order it from a powder supply vendor that anyone can order from.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> We all the intakes are on rads, so that's my concern. I guess I could just get compressed air and blow it from the inside out. Are you still using your demciflexs?
> 
> I may just wait to get my case all setup and see how bad the dust is. I hear the filters also have like a 1-2c raise in temps too. Thanks for the feedback.


I would buy the filters. I'm going to buy filters for my sm8 one top and one for the front. Worth it in my eyes. Unless you have acess to free dust cleaner or a data vac. I'm lucky enough through my job as a hvac/r to have to a of large nitrogen tanks which our the best because it's dry air where as co2 is not dry air. Hence why I leak test refrigerant with nitrogen and not co2. But anyways, the filters I am buying for my case will cost tops 40-50 shipping. If tangelos me not have to clean every few weeks it's worth it. What's a degree or two in temp rise anyway


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Caselabs does not have a special color, they order it from a powder supply vendor that anyone can order from.


So I may buy the same gunmetal powder as they use? Where may I do it?

It would be great since I plan to make some cutting and undoubtedly will damage coating. I even asked CL if I may send them panel back to re-powder, but they refuse to do it.


----------



## Happymess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> So I may buy the same gunmetal powder as they use? Where may I do it?
> 
> It would be great since I plan to make some cutting and undoubtedly will damage coating. I even asked CL if I may send them panel back to re-powder, but they refuse to do it.


http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/RIVER-STONE/

From what I am told, this is what matches.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I would buy the filters. I'm going to buy filters for my sm8 one top and one for the front. Worth it in my eyes. Unless you have acess to free dust cleaner or a data vac. I'm lucky enough through my job as a hvac/r to have to a of large nitrogen tanks which our the best because it's dry air where as co2 is not dry air. Hence why I leak test refrigerant with nitrogen and not co2. But anyways, the filters I am buying for my case will cost tops 40-50 shipping. If tangelos me not have to clean every few weeks it's worth it. What's a degree or two in temp rise anyway


I'm also trying to dampen the noise from my 1300 G2. The fan will be facing the wall, and the filter can possibly tone it down a teeny bit. But I mainly want the filters so I don't have to constantly clean my case. All the intakes are on rads like I said, so the rads will be the main thing that gets dusty (mostly).


----------



## Anateus

There will be two rads in my S3 (top and front). Both set as intake.
Which option will be better:
-both side panels with windows, added external exhaust fan in the rear
-only one ventilated side with no exhaust fan
-ventilated side + rear external exhaust fan

I'm kinda worried that everything inside the case will be cooked with both rads pushing hot air inside. I usually had one rad set as intake and other as exhaust in my previous build.
And there is still some time for me to change windowed side to a ventilated one.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> So I may buy the same gunmetal powder as they use? Where may I do it?
> 
> It would be great since I plan to make some cutting and undoubtedly will damage coating. I even asked CL if I may send them panel back to re-powder, but they refuse to do it.


@xnine prob has the color code from prismatic,
I figured they wouldn't do parts later, they are a case company not a modding company people tend to misunderstand the differences in this situation pretty frequently.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> We all the intakes are on rads, so that's my concern. I guess I could just get compressed air and blow it from the inside out. Are you still using your demciflexs?
> 
> I may just wait to get my case all setup and see how bad the dust is. I hear the filters also have like a 1-2c raise in temps too. Thanks for the feedback.


Hey SteezyTN, I didn't end up ordering the filters and got the datavac instead. Like you, I'll see how dusty it actually gets. My old rig ran all rads as intake and I didn't have significant dust issues

More Case Labs:



Don't mind the radiators hanging out on the motherboard tray


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> There will be two rads in my S3 (top and front). Both set as intake.
> Which option will be better:
> -both side panels with windows, added external exhaust fan in the rear
> -only one ventilated side with no exhaust fan
> -ventilated side + rear external exhaust fan
> 
> I'm kinda worried that everything inside the case will be cooked with both rads pushing hot air inside. I usually had one rad set as intake and other as exhaust in my previous build.
> And there is still some time for me to change windowed side to a ventilated one.


Both rads set as intakes with a single exhaust is completely fine. I've run my S3 that way for 2 years without a single issue (and temps will be better because your rads will be running in a more optimum configuration.) The air pushed through the rad isn't hot enough to "cook" your system.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> There will be two rads in my S3 (top and front). Both set as intake.
> Which option will be better:
> -both side panels with windows, added external exhaust fan in the rear
> -only one ventilated side with no exhaust fan
> -ventilated side + rear external exhaust fan
> 
> I'm kinda worried that everything inside the case will be cooked with both rads pushing hot air inside. I usually had one rad set as intake and other as exhaust in my previous build.
> And there is still some time for me to change windowed side to a ventilated one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both rads set as intakes with a single exhaust is completely fine. I've run my S3 that way for 2 years without a single issue (and temps will be better because your rads will be running in a more optimum configuration.) The air pushed through the rad isn't hot enough to "cook" your system.
Click to expand...

^This^


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Stren, hows the S8S doing? Stren's place is paradise for us geeks...


Haha it's good, it's missing the windowed top though, and maybe a front mount 240 and aquaero. I'd like to powdercoat it something other than black too. Also wanting to mod the SMA8 a bit too







So many plans, so little time.


----------



## stren

Updated the list again and added:

swingarm
Origondoo
SimonOcean

Still missing a few pics from people but I know some of you are waiting for the case to ship


----------



## VSG

I didn't know you got an SMA8 also. After having drop-in rad mounts, it's hard to go with a case that doesn't use it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> @xnine prob has the color code from prismatic,
> I figured they wouldn't do parts later, they are a case company not a modding company people tend to misunderstand the differences in this situation pretty frequently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happymess*
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/RIVER-STONE/
> 
> From what I am told, this is what matches.


Yep. http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/RIVER-STONE/ is the gunmetal powder used by Caselabs, I have confirmation from Kevin. In fact prismatic color is pretty amazing and the selection of colors is just fantastic.


----------



## SteezyTN

Are there any SMA8 members who can measure the inside chamber of the top section from top to midplate? The dimensions of the website state it's 443mm, but I just want to be certain. With my 54mm thick radiator with a set of 25mm fans, 443mm would only give me 364mm of room for my pump/res. I'm worried a little because my pump/res is 345mm give or take. I think it'll fit, and I'm sure of it, but I just want to double check. Thanks


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are there any SMA8 members who can measure the inside chamber of the top section from top to midplate? The dimensions of the website state it's 443mm, but I just want to be certain. With my 54mm thick radiator with a set of 25mm fans, 443mm would only give me 364mm of room for my pump/res. I'm worried a little because my pump/res is 345mm give or take. I think it'll fit, and I'm sure of it, but I just want to double check. Thanks


443 is about right.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> 443 is about right.


If it is, then I'll be fine with my pump and res. if not, I'll probably take the bottom fans off the rad. Thanks.


----------



## iBruce

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/SBS Crossflow_zpsnod4o9no.jpg.html

So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## seross69

Dont need no stinking filters?


----------



## emsj86

My sm8 doesn't have the top drop in 4x120 mount, but I would like to get it. My question is can you just buy the mount and it works or do you have to buy the whole top and drop in mount. Because as of now with it not being a drop in the under the top panel where I would mount my radiator is screwed to the case


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If it is, then I'll be fine with my pump and res. if not, I'll probably take the bottom fans off the rad. Thanks.


It is. I measured it.

Are your top rad fans going to be push-pull? Also, if the top of the res is very close to the top rad fans how can you fill the reservoirs?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> It is. I measured it.
> 
> Are your top rad fans going to be push-pull? Also, if the top of the res is very close to the top rad fans how can you fill the reservoirs?


Yeah, push pull because I ordered the extended 39mm top.

And you have to be smarter that the case







I thought that I would remove two, or three, of the fans which would give me enough space to fill it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> It is. I measured it.
> 
> Are your top rad fans going to be push-pull? Also, if the top of the res is very close to the top rad fans how can you fill the reservoirs?


Dont have to fill reservoirs fill top rad and have a air valve to let air out so res can fill


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> My sm8 doesn't have the top drop in 4x120 mount, but I would like to get it. My question is can you just buy the mount and it works or do you have to buy the whole top and drop in mount. Because as of now with it not being a drop in the under the top panel where I would mount my radiator is screwed to the case


If you have the solid top chassis, it will need replacing to go with a drop-in mount...

Looks like you may need to email CL for it, I looked on the website but they don't list the different top chassis mounts with the replacement parts. The drop-ins are here though.

_edit:_ NVM - for some reason they have 2 different pages for SM8 replacemnet chassis parts. Drop-in top chassis here!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I didn't know you got an SMA8 also. After having drop-in rad mounts, *it's hard to go with a case that doesn't use it.*


This x10! Lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Wow, did not realized someone posted "jade chessboard" on caselabs facebook. Thks folks









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Case-Labs/177984762240204


----------



## VSG

Well deserved too


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Wow, did not realized someone posted "jade chessboard" on caselabs facebook. Thks folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Case-Labs/177984762240204


Emerald coolant was good move there


----------



## longroadtrip

Was able to fit the 250mm res and the D5 into monsterITX. Wasn't sure it would work, but I think I've got it now. A little finesse and some work on a couple acrylic covers and she'll be ready for final assembly!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Wow, did not realized someone posted "jade chessboard" on caselabs facebook. Thks folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Case-Labs/177984762240204


We love good builds, it's just so hard to keep track of all of them. I could if I were full time, but even then it would be a challenge. Glad to post it up for ya


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Was able to fit the 250mm res and the D5 into monsterITX. Wasn't sure it would work, but I think I've got it now. A little finesse and some work on a couple acrylic covers and she'll be ready for final assembly!


Hey lrt! You've done the same kind of thing with your D5 as I have done with my Mercury S5 and twin D5s. See here.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Hey lrt! You've done the same kind of thing with your D5 as I have done with my Mercury S5 and twin D5s. See here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Really well done and thought out! I wanted to mount mine similar to how you did it as it would have looked really clean like yours! Unfortunately, the pump was hanging into the hole for the HDD cabling. I've got an acrylic cover designed that I'll be making today that will give it a similar appearance though.

Once again, really well done!


----------



## SortOfGrim

hey all, I need a good Molex crimping tool preferably from a European shop. Any recommendations?


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hey all, I need a good Molex crimping tool preferably from a European shop. Any recommendations?


http://www.amazon.com/Engineer-PA-20-Universal-Terminal-Crimping/dp/B002AVVO7U


----------



## WeirdHarold

Hey everyone, I'm Grommet shopping for some holes I drilled in my case panels for better cable management to fit my build and I need to know how thick the panels are on an S8.

Thanks for the help and info


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm Grommet shopping for some holes I drilled in my case panels for better cable management to fit my build and I need to know how thick the panels are on an S8.
> 
> Thanks for the help and info


If I am not mistaken all panels in CS cases are 3 mm thick. But I might be wrong on this, it is just the value that pop in my head.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If I am not mistaken all panels in CS cases are 3 mm thick. But I might be wrong on this, it is just the value that pop in my head.


Gabe not only do you build amazing stuff, you're a fountain of knowledge when needed too







I've also email CaseLabs directly as well, so I'll let you know if they tell me something different, but at least I can narrow down my search now with your info - Thanks!


----------



## SteezyTN

KC told me my case would ship out on or before the 19th. I've yet to receive an email today. I'm so nervous







If it gets delayed again, I'll lose my mind.

(in my big mans voice) ITS BEEN SHIPPED!!!



However, I'm not too sure about the 140.4 radiator bracket. Maybe itll update soon?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562006/build-log-caselabs-sma8-aquity-dual-pump-single-loop-gunmetal-and-black-two-tone-titan-x-sli-560gts-rx480-rx360-rx240-2-xspc-photon-270


----------



## Anateus

Any recommendations for a case fan that would push lots of hot air and stay on Vardar noise levels? Was thinking about using another Vardar for that, but maybe there are better options out there...


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Any recommendations for a case fan that would push lots of hot air and stay on Vardar noise levels? Was thinking about using another Vardar for that, but maybe there are better options out there...


Which model are you refering too?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Which model are you refering too?


140ER.


----------



## emsj86

Just a rough in of the psu bottom cover.


----------



## emsj86

For those with a filter on there front flex bays. How do you mount the filter so that it can be removed. I want a filter for my 360 rad up front in the flex bays but if I out it inside the flex grills I can't see how I would remove the filter without having to remove the flex bay which would make the filter pointless in my eyes as I want it to be removed easily . Now the top 480 is easy as the top cover is off set and filter goes under neath and when needed all I would have to do is remove the top cover to get to the filter. Any ideas ?


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For those with a filter on there front flex bays. How do you mount the filter so that it can be removed. I want a filter for my 360 rad up front in the flex bays but if I out it inside the flex grills I can't see how I would remove the filter without having to remove the flex bay which would make the filter pointless in my eyes as I want it to be removed easily . Now the top 480 is easy as the top cover is off set and filter goes under neath and when needed all I would have to do is remove the top cover to get to the filter. Any ideas ?


I just mounted the filter directly in front the fan itself with the fans mounting screws. Yes, this puts them behind the flex bay cover but I have access to an air compressor so twice a year I'll just carry my S8S Mercury 25ft to the garage and blow them off. At first I wanted to do it the way you are describing but the closest thing I found were the DECMiflex filters on the Caselabs website. In order to use them on a non-ferrous case like the Caselabs cases you have to stick on ferrous tape that DECMiflex will provide but which did not appeal to me.

If you do find something besides the DECMiflex that will be on the outside and easily removable please post it otherwise I'll just live with my current solution.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hey all, I need a good Molex crimping tool preferably from a European shop. Any recommendations?


Engineer Wire Terminal Crimping Pliers + Interchangeable Die Set .7mm -3.7
Are my favorite or mdpc. But Nils is not back up yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Any recommendations for a case fan that would push lots of hot air and stay on Vardar noise levels? Was thinking about using another Vardar for that, but maybe there are better options out there...


gentle typhoon


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For those with a filter on there front flex bays. How do you mount the filter so that it can be removed. I want a filter for my 360 rad up front in the flex bays but if I out it inside the flex grills I can't see how I would remove the filter without having to remove the flex bay which would make the filter pointless in my eyes as I want it to be removed easily . Now the top 480 is easy as the top cover is off set and filter goes under neath and when needed all I would have to do is remove the top cover to get to the filter. Any ideas ?


Check out http://www.demcifilter.com/ they make filters for CaseLabs cases. If you can't find correct one just meassure and they'll make one for you.
The filters are magnetic so you can remove them when you need to =)


----------



## KShirza1

New Mercury S8S owner! awaiting shipment along with a fat nexxxos monsta 240 for a hard tubing x99 build.

I got the last one on Performancepcs while originally looking for a S8 without luck.

vented window panel sides and top with 240 and 360 mounts.

Cant wait.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gentle typhoon


B-b..but this is just another rad fan like vardar


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hey all, I need a good Molex crimping tool preferably from a European shop. Any recommendations?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Engineer-PA-20-Universal-Terminal-Crimping/dp/B002AVVO7U
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Engineer Wire Terminal Crimping Pliers + Interchangeable Die Set .7mm -3.7
> Are my favorite or mdpc. But Nils isb not ballmuchyup yet
> gentle typhoon
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you both. I avoid amazon because I have no credit/debit card. I'll try and look for the Engineer


Spoiler: found one!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Any recommendations for a case fan that would push lots of hot air and stay on Vardar noise levels? Was thinking about using another Vardar for that, but maybe there are better options out there...


Hi @Anateus. For some fans more suited to case fans rather than radiator / high static pressure look at these options:

120mm category
NoiseBlocker S Series
Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2

140mm category
Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2

See what you think. Both have high quality bearings. Both have innovative case to fan rubber or silicon mounting accessories. Both have low noise fan windings. Neither are tuned specifically for high static pressure, but are more general "all rounders".

Simon.


----------



## Chiobe

Anyone know what the current waiting period is?
Mine is 7 weeks now (since 2nd Jul).

I know I was sent a delay message for a week, but that was 4 aug.
So I'm just trying to figure out what +1 week means.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Hi @Anateus. For some fans more suited to case fans rather than radiator / high static pressure look at these options:
> 
> 120mm category
> NoiseBlocker S Series
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
> 
> 140mm category
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
> 
> See what you think. Both have high quality bearings. Both have innovative case to fan rubber or silicon mounting accessories. Both have low noise fan windings. Neither are tuned specifically for high static pressure, but are more general "all rounders".
> 
> Simon.


Thanks, totally forgot about those BQ! fans.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Anyone know what the current waiting period is?
> Mine is 7 weeks now (since 2nd Jul).
> 
> I know I was sent a delay message for a week, but that was 4 aug.
> So I'm just trying to figure out what +1 week means.


I have got one delay e-mail on 5-aug and then it was shipped on 18-aug


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Anyone know what the current waiting period is?
> Mine is 7 weeks now (since 2nd Jul).
> 
> I know I was sent a delay message for a week, but that was 4 aug.
> So I'm just trying to figure out what +1 week means.


I'd shoot them an email [email protected]


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Anyone know what the current waiting period is?
> Mine is 7 weeks now (since 2nd Jul).
> 
> I know I was sent a delay message for a week, but that was 4 aug.
> So I'm just trying to figure out what +1 week means.


What case? I ordered the SMA8 and its 6-7 weeks. I got the 1 week delay too. I placed the order on June 24th, and my order shipped yesterday. So it took exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## emsj86

By any chance anyone have two single or one duel bay solid cover. Wouldn't mind ordering it if I had other things to buy as shipping g would be more than the part itself


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering how do u guys put ur pump? do u drill a 4 holes on Bottom Accessory Mounts or u just put strong double tape on a pump and mount so it vibrate and fall down?

please tell me how u guys doing.

ty


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how do u guys put ur pump? do u drill a 4 holes on Bottom Accessory Mounts or u just put strong double tape on a pump and mount so it vibrate and fall down?
> 
> please tell me how u guys doing.
> 
> ty


I use the two sided tape
















No, that's not how to do it...

It depends on what pump and it's available mounting systems...

You can use the accessory mounting plate or, with a right angle mounting bracket, it could be mounted to the case divider ...


----------



## rickyman0319

are you talking about this: http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mounts-pricing-varies/ ?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> are you talking about this: http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mounts-pricing-varies/ ?


I was...

I don't know if @rickyman0319 was... I think he was though...


----------



## rickyman0319

so we are talking about the same thing. is there easy way to do it except drill a 2 or 4 hole on the plate? what do u use to mount it?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What case? I ordered the SMA8 and its 6-7 weeks. I got the 1 week delay too. I placed the order on June 24th, and my order shipped yesterday. So it took exactly 8 weeks.


I'm waiting for my TH10A.
If the waiting period is about 8 weeks, with delay, so does that place it next week then.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so we are talking about the same thing. is there easy way to do it except drill a 2 or 4 hole on the plate? what do u use to mount it?


Its made to fit 120mm fan hole, so if you have a case without those, so would you need to drill.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I'm waiting for my TH10A.
> If the waiting period is about 8 weeks, with delay, so does that place it next week then.


Well it took exactly 8 weeks from my order placed to order shipped. June 24 to August 19. The normal period for my case was 6-7


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how do u guys put ur pump? do u drill a 4 holes on Bottom Accessory Mounts or u just put strong double tape on a pump and mount so it vibrate and fall down?
> 
> please tell me how u guys doing.
> 
> ty


I attached one of my pumps using this on a fan, the other one uses a 140mm pump holder/bracket/mount thing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how do u guys put ur pump? do u drill a 4 holes on Bottom Accessory Mounts or u just put strong double tape on a pump and mount so it vibrate and fall down?
> 
> please tell me how u guys doing.
> 
> ty


I drilled holes in the SMA8 Midplate for the DDC pumps to accept the screws from the underside of the Midplate essentially securing them to the Plate. Though I never installed the Screws because the Tubing holds the Res and Pump In place.





In the S3 I have it free standing, but again the Tubing Holds the Res and Pump in place.




TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gentle typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> B-b..but this is just another rad fan like vardar
Click to expand...

No it isn't. It is THE rad fan


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No it isn't. It is THE rad fan


Oh you









He's looking for an exhaust fan, a case fan that is more airflow optimized.


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm wondering if its even worth it to put a rear exhaust fan in my s5- the GPU(s?) will be pulling air out of the case, while the CPU fans will be putting air into the case. How many of you guys actually use the rear fan as an exhaust?


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm wondering if its even worth it to put a rear exhaust fan in my s5- the GPU(s?) will be pulling air out of the case, while the CPU fans will be putting air into the case. How many of you guys actually use the rear fan as an exhaust?


I will not use it,

Just because it is not possible to set 140mm there


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No it isn't. It is THE rad fan


He was clear in his question that he is interested in case fans: low impedance, high airflow, low noise.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I will not use it,
> 
> Just because it is not possible to set 140mm there


Yes, it is a little disappointing. I bought a 140mm case fan yesterday and returned it today to the store. Although the fan fits with clearance for other components the case mounting holes and ventilation holes are drilled for only 120mm. I am still planning to put a 120mm case fan to there to help exhaust however. Why are you not bothering with that?


----------



## Anateus

You mean there are mounting holes for 120mm fan only, but there is space for 140mm fan? Is it like that in S3 too?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm wondering if its even worth it to put a rear exhaust fan in my s5- the GPU(s?) will be pulling air out of the case, while the CPU fans will be putting air into the case. How many of you guys actually use the rear fan as an exhaust?


I always use an exhaust fan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> You mean there are mounting holes for 120mm fan only, but there is space for 140mm fan? Is it like that in S3 too?


If you are asking if the S3 can Fit a 120 or 140mm fan for the Exhaust, It can.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Yes, it is a little disappointing. I bought a 140mm case fan yesterday and returned it today to the store. Although the fan fits with clearance for other components the case mounting holes and ventilation holes are drilled for only 120mm. I am still planning to put a 120mm case fan to there to help exhaust however. Why are you not bothering with that?


Does that fan actually fit... Besides the holes??? I have my 140mm fan and I think I'm going to get a BGears adapter so I can place it there. But I don't know if a 140 has clearance (SMA8)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright! The Loop is Filled!!










TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

My son wants a M8 in his size lol:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My son wants a M8 in his size lol:


I think it is his size


----------



## Mega Man

Plus 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No it isn't. It is THE rad fan
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's looking for an exhaust fan, a case fan that is more airflow optimized.
Click to expand...

Coming from my background in hvac rad optimized fans are great case fans.

Esp as exhaust. As most people have fewer exhaust then intake more static pressure helps to pull the air out where you want it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No it isn't. It is THE rad fan
> 
> 
> 
> He was clear in his question that he is interested in case fans: low impedance, high airflow, low noise.
Click to expand...

And you again just stated all the properties of a gentle typhoon.

So should I say it again?


----------



## Furious Pcs

@TheCautiousOne


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright! The Loop is Filled!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO






Makes me want to update my S3 again


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think it is his size


If I were to remove the pedestal, guess he could settle for a Nova lol


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright! The Loop is Filled!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Plus 1
> Coming from my background in hvac rad optimized fans are great case fans.
> 
> Esp as exhaust. As most people have fewer exhaust then intake more static pressure helps to pull the air out where you want it
> And you again just stated all the properties of a gentle typhoon.
> 
> So should I say it again?


I agree. I only use GT's in my SM8 & pedestals, whether for rads or case air flow. For a 25mm x 120mm fan, GT's are hard to beat.


----------



## Origondoo

I was thinking about purchasing the pedestal for some additional rad space but I have a couple of questions:

1st:
Is it possible to mount the 240mm rad to this HDD side mount for the S3 pedestal? http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-side-mount-mercury-s3-pedestal/
I'm planing to use BeQuiet! fans and the round cut out are very useful to have a tight fan fit to rad and to keep the air from the escaping due to the shape of the fans. BeQuiet! are wanted for the esthetics of course








(280mm rad would be also an option if the mount supports this only)

2nd:
if 2 x 240mm rads are fitted in is it still possible to mount one 120mm fan in the front and one 120 fan in the rear?


----------



## Mega Man

To my knowledge you need this

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-140-2-240-280-radiator-side-mount-s3-pedestal/


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To my knowledge you need this
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-140-2-240-280-radiator-side-mount-s3-pedestal/


I know about this mount, but the issue here will be that the fans will not run air tight which leads to static pressure loss


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I know about this mount, but the issue here will be that the fans will not run air tight which leads to static pressure loss


I used gaskets - you can get them on PerformancePCs. I used 3mm thick for the rad to the mount (the Alphacools need it), 3mm thick strips in the sides to fill the thickness of the mount, and 1mm gaskets between the fans and the mount







Make sure you have 35mm screws - fans (25mm) + mount (3mm) + rad gasket (3mm) + fan gasket (1mm) = 32mm


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I know about this mount, but the issue here will be that the fans will not run air tight which leads to static pressure loss


Then you ether need something to block the gaps or high enough static pressure to overcome the lose.


----------



## ali13245

Can any SMA8 owner please take some measurements for me?







I am going to place an order for custom sleeved power supply cables, and I need to know the distance from each connection point to the power supply. The cables that I will be ordering are the 24Pin,4x 6Pin PCIe,and an 8Pin EPS/CPU cables. Will 70cm be enough for all the cables?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Can any SMA8 owner please take some measurements for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to place an order for custom sleeved power supply cables, and I need to know the distance from each connection point to the power supply. The cables that I will be ordering are the 24Pin,4x 6Pin PCIe,and an 8Pin EPS/CPU cables*. Will 70cm be enough for all the cables?*


Yes. Very Much So. I ordered all mine at 30" and I have plenty extra in the bottom compartment.

TCO



I had a ton of Slack that I needed to get rid of.


----------



## ali13245

Thanks alot! I appreciate the help man


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks alot! I appreciate the help man


Yo! No problem champ.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

SMA8 has been delivered











I think I'm more excited than when I opened my first Titan X haha. I'm thinking I should call into work tomorrow and take a "sick day" hahaha


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SMA8 has been delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm more excited than when I opened my first Titan X haha. I'm thinking I should call into work tomorrow and take a "sick day" hahaha


Congrats to you


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SMA8 has been delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm more excited than when I opened my first Titan X haha. I'm thinking I should call into work tomorrow and take a "sick day" hahaha










The time starts now!

TCO


----------



## emsj86

So ive been looking over sm8 builds. Seems everyone ises front as a 360 or 240 i take than the 480 and rear as exhaust. Is there a reason for this wouldnt it cause more dust. I ask bc i had planned for mine to have 360 front intake, 480 top intake and only the rear as exhaust. Oh btw steezy after weeks of questioning rads and fans im expecting something big and some good benchmark temps. Good luck and have fun man. Post link to build log


----------



## Artah

I setup mine with 360 front intake and rear/480 out and run the fans in the front faster so that I have a positive air pressure. All the dust goes to the front with my double filters and that's what I clean. The inside of my case does not need any cleaning at all. I wanted the 480 to be exhaust also because pushing air downward would cause the fans to work harder since hot air rises.

I don't know what everyone else's reasoning for doing that config though.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I setup mine with 360 front intake and rear/480 out and run the fans in the front faster so that I have a positive air pressure. All the dust goes to the front with my double filters and that's what I clean. The inside of my case does not need any cleaning at all. I wanted the 480 to be exhaust also because pushing air downward would cause the fans to work harder since hot air rises.
> 
> I don't know what everyone else's reasoning for doing that config though.


What filters did you use. Do you mind snapping a picture as ive been wanting filters but felt it would clash with the looks. Our they demci filters?


----------



## alltheGHz

It seems like there is a lot of discussion about filters, types, airflow impedance, stuff like that. however.... are they even really needed, especially if I have my rig on a desk and I clean my room regularly?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> It seems like there is a lot of discussion about filters, types, airflow impedance, stuff like that. however.... are they even really needed, especially if I have my rig on a desk and I clean my room regularly?


They are a personal choice and not needed!!


----------



## Killa Cam

^ this. Regardless if you have filters, the inside will always get dirty. Filters just minimizes it. Personally, i dont see the need for em. I have a datavac which i blow out my computer every other week. A datavac is a better investment than filters imo


----------



## SteezyTN

So I put my SMA8 together, and I love the build quality. It was definatey worth the $800









However, I may have issues with the way I planned on it. Since I already have a 360 radiator, I'm going to use it next to the PSU.
This is the amount of space I have for cables. And Yes, I knew it was going to be a tight fit



My biggest issue is the fact that the 120.4 radiator bracket has to be inserted from the inside. I didn't know that. It's a pain to have to remove the PSU to remove the bracket. I was planning to just pull the bracket out to do maintanance or whatever needed to be done in the bottom compartment. Is there only one way to place the rad bracket?


----------



## rioja

What a problem to remove PSU, if all cables are modular?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I put my SMA8 together, and I love the build quality. It was definatey worth the $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I may have issues with the way I planned on it. Since I already have a 360 radiator, I'm going to use it next to the PSU.
> This is the amount of space I have for cables. And Yes, I knew it was going to be a tight fit
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue is the fact that the 120.4 radiator bracket has to be inserted from the inside. I didn't know that. It's a pain to have to remove the PSU to remove the bracket. I was planning to just pull the bracket out to do maintanance or whatever needed to be done in the bottom compartment. Is there only one way to place the rad bracket?


Must be different for different cases becase all my rad mounts can be taken out frome the out side! The only one that is different is the 180*3


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Must be different for different cases becase all my rad mounts can be taken out frome the out side! The only one that is different is the 180*3


All rad mounts for SMA8 are from the inside, a serious PITA. with two rads down there its extremely difficult to get everything setup.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Must be different for different cases becase all my rad mounts can be taken out frome the out side! The only one that is different is the 180*3


Not everyone has a water distribution plant for a rig either, lol


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I setup mine with 360 front intake and rear/480 out and run the fans in the front faster so that I have a positive air pressure. All the dust goes to the front with my double filters and that's what I clean. The inside of my case does not need any cleaning at all. *I wanted the 480 to be exhaust also because pushing air downward would cause the fans to work harder since hot air rises.
> 
> *I don't know what everyone else's reasoning for doing that config though.


While we're all taught early on that "hot air rises", the operative word there is "hot".

With the comparatively low delta t between ambient air and internal case air, the force of convection is virtually dismissible.. . . . even the crappiest fans can redirect the airflow with little effort

From a performance perspective, having the coldest air possible, passing thru the largest rad(s), is going to have the most positive effect on temps.

Any rad you have as exhaust is working to partially neutralize the intakes.

Running rads as exhausts over intakes is counterproductive . . . .

If you have so many intakes, and such a tight case, that you could conceivable stall the airflow thru the case, you could benefit from more exhaust fans perhaps, but not with rads on them.


----------



## Fandorin

Hi, tell me, where else you can buy Caselabs Merlin SM5 or who can sell ?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fandorin*
> 
> Hi, tell me, where else you can buy Caselabs Merlin SM5 or who can sell ?


You can also order them from Performance-pcs.com

But a note on that, I think they just order it for you from CaseLabs and you still get to wait for it to be built by them. I don't think that performance just has the cases sitting on their shelves waiting to be purchases.

I also think that CaseLabs has been working to set up distribution points over seas as well, I think they have a deal with someone in Australia and maybe somewhere else to, you might want to email them:

[email protected]


----------



## Xclsyr

Sorry but the SM5 was discontinued last year. If you want Micro ATX you can go S5, or go ATX tower with the SM8.


----------



## Fandorin

I know that the SM5 longer produce







S5 I do not like , and SM8 large. analogue my m10. Nova x5 still unknown when will appear , I think less SM5


----------



## kayan

So I've got a question, I'm not sure what I need to get. I've got a Mercury S8, and currently have a XSPC Photon D5 170ml tube rez/pump combo in my build, it's sitting on the crossplate in front of the window on the left hand side. Sitting there being held in place by the plastic tubing running to and from it, but it looks mad ghetto and is also not stable. I'd like to mount it so it's visible in the window there, but actually mounted and not ghetto. Any suggestions on accessories?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I setup mine with 360 front intake and rear/480 out and run the fans in the front faster so that I have a positive air pressure. All the dust goes to the front with my double filters and that's what I clean. The inside of my case does not need any cleaning at all. *I wanted the 480 to be exhaust also because pushing air downward would cause the fans to work harder since hot air rises.
> 
> *I don't know what everyone else's reasoning for doing that config though.
> 
> 
> 
> While we're all taught early on that "hot air rises", the operative word there is "hot".
> 
> With the comparatively low delta t between ambient air and internal case air, the force of convection is virtually dismissible.. . . . even the crappiest fans can redirect the airflow with little effort
> 
> From a performance perspective, having the coldest air possible, passing thru the largest rad(s), is going to have the most positive effect on temps.
> 
> Any rad you have as exhaust is working to partially neutralize the intakes.
> 
> Running rads as exhausts over intakes is counterproductive . . . .
> 
> If you have so many intakes, and such a tight case, that you could conceivable stall the airflow thru the case, you could benefit from more exhaust fans perhaps, but not with rads on them.
Click to expand...

( not directed to it diva ! )
i can actually argue through physics that it ( hot air ) doesnt
but arguments aside( @Artah ) in a PC case hot air DOES NOT RISE unless you run a *completely passive* system.

if you dont run a 100% passive system then hot air will ONLY go where you want it to !~

if hot air ever rises in your pc case, you have poor airflow and need to work on the AIR flow !


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys, Do you recommend I order all my watercooling parts now, or wait until I order my SMA8, receive it, and then order the watercooling parts?







My only problem with waiting is that there might be some items that will go out of stock, and I don't want to keep paying shipping for each item that I would need to get


----------



## Mega Man

BOTH !~


----------



## ali13245

The thing is I won't be ordering the case until next month (or after that), and all the watercooling parts I need are in stock right now, so I figured now is the perfect time to order them, however I am afraid of receiving an item that is DOA.


----------



## Anateus

Wait. It will be at least 2 months before you get the case.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( not directed to it diva ! )
> i can actually argue through physics that it ( hot air ) doesnt
> but arguments aside( @Artah ) in a PC case hot air DOES NOT RISE unless you run a *completely passive* system.
> 
> if you dont run a 100% passive system then hot air will ONLY go where you want it to !~
> 
> if hot air ever rises in your pc case, you have poor airflow and need to work on the AIR flow !


What you say is true but I'm lazy and want to clean only one intake. My dual Titan x and 5930k CPU is not suffering from cold air deprivation. I would probably reverse it if I am going to overclock a lot more. These days it's pretty hot out so the difference between ambient and my CaseLabs is not much.


----------



## Mega Man

regardless or not the difference between your ambient and or CL should be the same,

unless the fan speed changed

the delta does not change - the air in and air out temp does but delta does not

as to your rads, if your rads can get clogged with dust your doing it wrong, my pcs could last 2 years between cleanings due to the excess rads i have !~


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm looking at my SMA8 right now and I'm thinking this thing is massive. Now I'm just scared to drill into it to mount the res and pumps, and then the big holes for the passthroughs. I'm freaking out a little.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm looking at my SMA8 right now and I'm thinking this thing is massive. Now I'm just scared to drill into it to mount the res and pumps, and then the big holes for the passthroughs. I'm freaking out a little.


Completely understandable. I felt the same way before putting my jigsaw to mine. Just remember, they sell each panel at the caselabs store if you mess one up.


----------



## sdmf74

If your concerned about making the larger holes for the passthrough get a greenlee knockout punch, perfect holes every time







They arent cheap but neither was your case.
This isnt what you wanna hear but remember if you screw up the other ones all panels are replaceable









I bought a rivetnut gun for mounting the res/pump & a ko punch for drainport etc.

edit oops sorry for the partial repeat,hope I was somewhat helpful- good luck!


----------



## Archea47

Mercury S8 drop-in top radiator mount: (2x120/140.2)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, Do you recommend I order all my watercooling parts now, or wait until I order my SMA8, receive it, and then order the watercooling parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem with waiting is that there might be some items that will go out of stock, and I don't want to keep paying shipping for each item that I would need to get


Might be best to wait because interesting new parts could come out in that time. Case in point: I would have gotten 280s rather than 240s for that mount if the 140mm Vardars were out - I ordered most of my parts within a week of the case. Vardars are available in white now too, which would have saved me from disassembling, painting and re-sleeving 15 of the things (mine are the Furious 3K model)









Of course ordering in advance to the case arriving gave me plenty of time to paint, make sure I had what I needed, etc.


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, Do you recommend I order all my watercooling parts now, or wait until I order my SMA8, receive it, and then order the watercooling parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem with waiting is that there might be some items that will go out of stock, and I don't want to keep paying shipping for each item that I would need to get


If I could go back again, I would wait but take the time to plan out your components. Only way to not keep paying for shipping, is to not order anything until your case is ready and in front of you.


----------



## JoshuaB123

I've done alot of research on caselabs, and believe me.. alot.. but I dont understand why some SSI CEB boards fit full towers/atx/e-atx/xl-atx.. I'm going to be using a Z10PE-D8/16, and I will be building in a TH10A w/ Ped, would I use XL-ATX or HTPX motherboard tray? If I go HTPX, it literally takes up 80% of the motherboard side and Ill have to rethink my watercooling loop.. again. Thanks









Edit: made a mistake, I'm just trying to figure out if SSI EEB will fit the TH10A XL-ATX mobo tray fine


----------



## Anateus

Are 12"/30cm Darkside LEDs okay to be used with Mercury S3? How many stripes would you guys recommend to lit the interior in white? (thinking of two)








Also, what kind of connector should I choose to connect them to Aquaero 6?

Edit:
Has anyone here used Aquacomputer RGB strips? Can those produce normal white colour and have smooth transitions from white to other colours?


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting there...


----------



## SteezyTN

Thoughts so far? Love this case. First res/pump mounted, and I'll mount the second tonight or tomorrow. Here's a funny (and stupidity) one for you all: I was trying to drill the holes for the res/pump, and it turns out the drill bit was broken







I had no idea and was wondering why the drill was dragging across the aluminum haha.

*Edit* Pump/res' are lined up perfect. Took several tries of drilling on the second one for the perfect mount, but now there 100% parallel.



Schools starts tomorrow, Monday, so I'm going to try and start the pass through drilling Tuesday or so. Between school on the weekdays and work on the weekends, I just don't think I'll find enough time to finish the build in the short time given.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts so far? Love this case. First res/pump mounted, and I'll mount the second tonight or tomorrow. Here's a funny (and stupidity) one for you all: I was trying to drill the holes for the res/pump, and it turns out the drill bit was broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea and was wondering why the drill was dragging across the aluminum haha.


I'm jealous man, that looks amazing! I can't wait until mine arrives, I'm really digging the grey/black color scheme.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Getting there...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet setup. So how curvy will the gpu to (top?) rad tube gonna be?

edit: one more question, Is the anti-vortex logo inside the res supposed to be loose? Mine isn't secure at all, it just wobbles.


----------



## emsj86

Looking good guys. Jealous of the time you guys have to work on building. August and summer needs to end do work can slow up in order to get some free time. I did get the flush my 480 ut60 and my god that thing just keep spitting out crap. Literally flushed for a half hour than filled shook and repeated for another half our until it finally had no more crap coming out. The ek 360 xe literally didn't see a spot come out. Seems with alphacool it's hit or miss


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet setup. So how curvy will the gpu to (top?) rad tube gonna be?
> 
> edit: one more question, Is the anti-vortex logo inside the res supposed to be loose? Mine isn't secure at all, it just wobbles.


Thanks!

There are 2-45 degree curves to get around the reservoir and 1-90 and a 45 degree to curve into the gpu. It will run just above the gpu inlet pipe. When I took that photo, I had just made one for that run, but it was a few millimeters short. Decided to take a break before a second attempt. The really tough one is the pump outlet to the gpu. It took 4 attempts to get that one right.

As for the anti-cyclone, if it is fully inserted into the slot, it really shouldn't move. Mine is stationary.


----------



## emsj86

For an sm8 anyone know the distance from the top of the chasis where too fans would be mounted to the motherboard tray. I know the motherboard is 12inches than I have one set of fans and a ut60 up top. Seeing if I can fit a res pp combo that would be roughly 13-13.5inches from bottom of mobo tray to the ut60 rad with with one set of fans on it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For an sm8 anyone know the distance from the top of the chasis where too fans would be mounted to the motherboard tray. I know the motherboard is 12inches than I have one set of fans and a ut60 up top. Seeing if I can fit a res pp combo that would be roughly 13-13.5inches from bottom of mobo tray to the ut60 rad with with one set of fans on it.


The distance is 110mm. Plus, from the top of the MB tray to the MB itself is another 10mm...

And yes, a push / pull config will work...









I own an SM8 with a 64mm rad with push / pull - 25mm fans...


----------



## mcafgr

Okay...this will be a lengthy question so please bear with me. But first a little personal history.

I am 100% totally disabled but the one joy I have in my life is my computer, overclocking, and general computer repair for my friends. My wife is very supportive of me and has given me the okay to purchase a Caselabs TH10 along with the matching pedestal even though we can't afford it. That is of course until I can save up a lot of money! ( Disability pay is not that much every month!) I figure I am about 4 months from making the purchase.

This leads me to my question and I hope Kevin from CL chimes in on this. I have always loved the way the the STH10 Looks with the upper and lower chamber makes the case very symmetrical. Here is my idea. I want to put the pedestal under the TH10 *But I would also like to put another pedestal on top of the TH10.* Is this even possible? This way I can mount 4 quad 120 radiators, 2 upper and 2 lower. Also I can achieve the look I want but still maintain the double wide system I have always dreamed of. MY question is, Is this even possible? I have done a ton of research and it looks from the pictures I have, it can be done. I can't see why it will not work. Let me know what you all think about this.

This new system will be totally overkill when it comes to cooling, but since I will be looking at it about 18 hours every day....I figure why not?! I am about $400 shy of achieving my goal to buy the Caselabs TH10 and 2 pedestals, and the wait is killing me, but wait I will.

I will be using components I already have and they are as follows.

Asrock Z77 Extreme 11
Intel I7-3770k over clocked to 4.3ghz
2 Gigabyte HD-7950 in Crossfire
32GB DDR3 Ram
NZXT dual bay fan controller (2)
4 Swiftech MCR420-xp Radiators
Alphacool Ram Block (I know, it doesn't do much)
Ek -FB ASR Z77 Extreme 11 waterblock
Ek Res X3 250 reservoir with D5 kit in Black (2)
Monsoon Economy fittings
Monsoon 90 Degree fittings, valves and extensions.
Primochill 1/2 x 3/8 PETG Tubing

Thanks for reading this post and I really hope somone has some suggestions for me about mounting the pedestal on top of the unit.

Thanks you!

Mac
Edgewater, FLorida


----------



## stefxyz

Hi guys,

I am having an eye on the Caselabs Magnum SMA8 but watching all the videos and stuff I couldn`t figure out the following:

I want to install two 560 (4*140mm) Radiators in the bottom of the case with each going push pull.

Now if I do that where do you install the power supply? Down there wont be place for it or?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> Okay...this will be a lengthy question so please bear with me. But first a little personal history.
> 
> I am 100% totally disabled but the one joy I have in my life is my computer, overclocking, and general computer repair for my friends. My wife is very supportive of me and has given me the okay to purchase a Caselabs TH10 along with the matching pedestal even though we can't afford it. That is of course until I can save up a lot of money! ( Disability pay is not that much every month!) I figure I am about 4 months from making the purchase.
> 
> This leads me to my question and I hope Kevin from CL chimes in on this. I have always loved the way the the STH10 Looks with the upper and lower chamber makes the case very symmetrical. Here is my idea. I want to put the pedestal under the TH10 *But I would also like to put another pedestal on top of the TH10.* Is this even possible? This way I can mount 4 quad 120 radiators, 2 upper and 2 lower. Also I can achieve the look I want but still maintain the double wide system I have always dreamed of. MY question is, Is this even possible? I have done a ton of research and it looks from the pictures I have, it can be done. I can't see why it will not work. Let me know what you all think about this.
> 
> This new system will be totally overkill when it comes to cooling, but since I will be looking at it about 18 hours every day....I figure why not?! I am about $400 shy of achieving my goal to buy the Caselabs TH10 and 2 pedestals, and the wait is killing me, but wait I will.
> 
> I will be using components I already have and they are as follows.
> 
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 11
> Intel I7-3770k over clocked to 4.3ghz
> 2 Gigabyte HD-7950 in Crossfire
> 32GB DDR3 Ram
> NZXT dual bay fan controller (2)
> 4 Swiftech MCR420-xp Radiators
> Alphacool Ram Block (I know, it doesn't do much)
> Ek -FB ASR Z77 Extreme 11 waterblock
> Ek Res X3 250 reservoir with D5 kit in Black (2)
> Monsoon Economy fittings
> Monsoon 90 Degree fittings, valves and extensions.
> Primochill 1/2 x 3/8 PETG Tubing
> 
> Thanks for reading this post and I really hope somone has some suggestions for me about mounting the pedestal on top of the unit.
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> Mac
> Edgewater, FLorida


Hi Mac,

I believe you could install a pedestal at the top of the TH10A, however, looking over your specs, I would advise going with the STH10 or SMA8.

Here's why:
The specs that you've outlined don't warrant something as big as the TH10A. The money you'll save by going with an STH10 over the TH10A with 2 Pedestals, reads mounts, etc, will be half as much.

Of course, if your heart is truly set on a TH10A, by all means go for it.

Part of being a hardware rep for CL means being honest and not pushing you one way or another, but evaluating your specs and providing options that may better suit your needs (though sometimes desire wins over needs) and budget.

To be honest, you could get away with doing what you want in an SMA8, but again, the STH10 is a viable option as well. It will also mean less routing for tubing, cables, etc. After all is said and done, the STH10 would cost you about half, leaving room for other upgrades in the future in your budget, but chose whichever makes you happy.

-Jason


----------



## mcafgr

Thanks Jason.

I do realize that I could get away with a smaller case, but as you pointed out "desire wins over needs"







I have one of the pedestals here in my home that I got off of craigslist so the TH10 will be what I want to use. Realizing that this will be the last case I will ever buy in my lifetime due to the quality and adaptability of Caselabs, The TH10 it is.

Also, if I do want to upgrade in the future, space will never be an issue.

Your honesty and integrity is much appreciated and it proves what everyone I know in the Computer build arena says about Caselabs. They treat your company with the utmost respect and admiration.

Thanks for the reply.

Mac
Edgewater Florida


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having an eye on the Caselabs Magnum SMA8 but watching all the videos and stuff I couldn`t figure out the following:
> 
> I want to install two 560 (4*140mm) Radiators in the bottom of the case with each going push pull.
> 
> Now if I do that where do you install the power supply? Down there wont be place for it or?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan


Simply put, you can't. The most that can fit in the bottom with a 200mm PSU is 360mm. I'm doing the 360 next to my 1300 G2, and this is all the room in given to work with for cables:



The G1/4's are facing the front.

If you want 2 or more 560's, you would need to get an additional pedestal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having an eye on the Caselabs Magnum SMA8 but watching all the videos and stuff I couldn`t figure out the following:
> 
> I want to install two 560 (4*140mm) Radiators in the bottom of the case with each going push pull.
> 
> Now if I do that where do you install the power supply? Down there wont be place for it or?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan


@SteezyTN This is who you need to ask.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @SteezyTN This is who you need to ask.
> 
> TCO


Yeah, I just quoted him a few seconds ago. I barely have enough space for my 360, but since I have it, I will use it







I posted my pic up above. Now two 560's in the bottom would be bada**.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having an eye on the Caselabs Magnum SMA8 but watching all the videos and stuff I couldn`t figure out the following:
> 
> I want to install two 560 (4*140mm) Radiators in the bottom of the case with each going push pull.
> 
> Now if I do that where do you install the power supply? Down there wont be place for it or?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan


You are most likely going to have to buy the pedestal to get two 560 radiators fitted together in push/pull.


----------



## stefxyz

Thanks guys. Not sure this is the right case for me then. I enjoyed the idea to put all my cooling in the cellar and that's it. Well will find something.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Thanks guys. Not sure this is the right case for me then. I enjoyed the idea to put all my cooling in the cellar and that's it. Well will find something.


The only other option is the STH10, but you would have to mount the PSU up top. Then you could also mount a 480 too.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah, I just quoted him a few seconds ago. I barely have enough space for my 360, but since I have it, I will use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my pic up above. Now two 560's in the bottom would be bada**.


Well you could do two 30mm 560's in the bottom if you did a custom PSU mount. All depends how custom you want to get.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well you could do two 30mm 560's in the bottom if you did a custom PSU mount. All depends how custom you want to get.


And I am again vote for one 560 on bottom and second 560 on top with some modding, similar to what you have

This is the only true straight out decision


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> And I am again vote for one 560 on bottom and second 560 on top with some modding, similar to what you have
> 
> This is the only true straight out decision


Ha-ha... Yes I agree. 560 above and below is easier in my opinion as well. I was just offering another idea.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Ha-ha... Yes I agree. 560 above and below is easier in my opinion as well. I was just offering another idea.


Go full mod: 560 up top, 2 in the bottom with custom PSU mount.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Ha-ha... Yes I agree. 560 above and below is easier in my opinion as well. I was just offering another idea.


Yep.. and I don't know yet how I will do it but 2x 560 and 2x 280 rads are already here waiting for my SMA8 arrives


----------



## WeirdHarold

My Parts have started to arrive for my S8 build













Spoiler: Open the Package!




*LINK*


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well you could do two 30mm 560's in the bottom if you did a custom PSU mount. All depends how custom you want to get.


True, but most people won't want to modify something that big. All I'm down for his drilling holes







haha. If I could, I would drop my 360 and do two 560GTS's in the bottom. But who knows... I may add a pedestal for two more 560's







I currently have one 560 in mine


----------



## Archea47

I'm very happy with how everything is turning out in my S8+Pedestal!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> Okay...this will be a lengthy question so please bear with me. But first a little personal history.
> 
> I am 100% totally disabled but the one joy I have in my life is my computer, overclocking, and general computer repair for my friends. My wife is very supportive of me and has given me the okay to purchase a Caselabs TH10 along with the matching pedestal even though we can't afford it. That is of course until I can save up a lot of money! ( Disability pay is not that much every month!) I figure I am about 4 months from making the purchase.
> 
> This leads me to my question and I hope Kevin from CL chimes in on this. I have always loved the way the the STH10 Looks with the upper and lower chamber makes the case very symmetrical. Here is my idea. I want to put the pedestal under the TH10 *But I would also like to put another pedestal on top of the TH10.* Is this even possible? This way I can mount 4 quad 120 radiators, 2 upper and 2 lower. Also I can achieve the look I want but still maintain the double wide system I have always dreamed of. MY question is, Is this even possible? I have done a ton of research and it looks from the pictures I have, it can be done. I can't see why it will not work. Let me know what you all think about this.
> 
> This new system will be totally overkill when it comes to cooling, but since I will be looking at it about 18 hours every day....I figure why not?! I am about $400 shy of achieving my goal to buy the Caselabs TH10 and 2 pedestals, and the wait is killing me, but wait I will.
> 
> I will be using components I already have and they are as follows.
> 
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 11
> Intel I7-3770k over clocked to 4.3ghz
> 2 Gigabyte HD-7950 in Crossfire
> 32GB DDR3 Ram
> NZXT dual bay fan controller (2)
> 4 Swiftech MCR420-xp Radiators
> Alphacool Ram Block (I know, it doesn't do much)
> Ek -FB ASR Z77 Extreme 11 waterblock
> Ek Res X3 250 reservoir with D5 kit in Black (2)
> Monsoon Economy fittings
> Monsoon 90 Degree fittings, valves and extensions.
> Primochill 1/2 x 3/8 PETG Tubing
> 
> Thanks for reading this post and I really hope somone has some suggestions for me about mounting the pedestal on top of the unit.
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> Mac
> Edgewater, FLorida


Hi Mac,

There is no way to mount a Pedestal above a TH10A. Well the frame might come together, but not the exterior. If you are dead set on this kind of layout why not buy a TX10? This way you could even do have dual systems. Alternatively, those rads are only 34mm thick. If you mounted 2 in a pedestal you would have close to a foot of distance between them. You could mount all of this hardware in a TH10A without the Pedestals no problem.

To touch on what Jason said I too would suggest a Single Wide case, but even if you are dead set on a TH10A, you can always get the pedestals at a later time if you really do find you need the room. And..... That means you probably have enough to get the case now if you're only $400 short!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Yep.. and I don't know yet how I will do it but 2x 560 and 2x 280 rads are already here waiting for my SMA8 arrives


Easy... You can do it. 560 top and bottom... 280 in front and 280 in the bottom next to the PSU.

Edit... Easy in my opinion. But I have replumbed my SMA8 a dozen times, removed the midplate, gone from dual loop to single and back.oh and have almost enough SMA8 and SMH10 part to build another case. But its only money. Lol


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Parts have started to arrive for my S8 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open the Package!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LINK*


I think you need more fans..


----------



## mcafgr

Thanks Kevin..Between you and Jason....you both have answered all of my questions.....And right now...I think the th10 with one pedestal is the right choice. Thank you both for such a fast response. I will post some pics of the build as it gets under way.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> Thanks Kevin..Between you and Jason....you both have answered all of my questions.....And right now...I think the th10 with one pedestal is the right choice. Thank you both for such a fast response. I will post some pics of the build as it gets under way.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem, and we look forward to the order!


----------



## ali13245

Hey Kevin any ETA on when the colors will be back? I need to order that Gunmetal SMA8 already!


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey Kevin any ETA on when the colors will be back? I need to order that Gunmetal SMA8 already!


would also like to know this its the only thing holding up me ordering a SMA8.


----------



## ali13245

Same here... been waiting for nearly 2 months now


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Easy... You can do it. 560 top and bottom... 280 in front and 280 in the bottom next to the PSU.
> 
> Edit... Easy in my opinion. *But I have replumbed my SMA8 a dozen times*, removed the midplate, gone from dual loop to single and back.oh and have almost enough SMA8 and SMH10 part to build another case. But its only money. Lol


I'm not quite there yet. But I just finished mine and every time I look at it I'm thinking about how I can do it different next time.

It's a disease.


----------



## SteezyTN

I've only had mine for 3 days, and I keep thinking if I should buy a pedestal and get another 560 haha


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'm not quite there yet. But I just finished mine and every time I look at it I'm thinking about how I can do it different next time.
> 
> It's a disease.


That's the truth... Lol here's mine freshly gutted..


----------



## asperity

For all the Merlin SM8 owners out there... could someone tell me what the clearance for a radiator on the top would be on a standard non-extended top? I know the site says 115mm of clearance above motherboard tray, but I'd rather have personal and first hand experiences from people. And if it does have clearance does anyone have any idea how it looks like from the window side? I was planning to have a 60mm thick 480mm radiator in push pull with 25mm thick fans. Will I need to buy the extended 31mm top cover, or am I good to go? If it helps to know, I have a motherboard with MOSFET heatsinks (Maximus VI Formula).


----------



## SteezyTN

What's the recommended way to align the fittings to drill in the aluminum? Mean how do I know know where exactly to drill my hole for the pass throughs? I know how to do the GPu's, but my pump/res' and front radiator will be hard to align


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's the recommended way to align the fittings to drill in the aluminum? Mean how do I know know where exactly to drill my hole for the pass throughs? I know how to do the GPu's, but my pump/res' and front radiator will be hard to align


Cut your tubing to touch the floor and then circle the tubing so you know where it touches.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Cut your tubing to touch the floor and then circle the tubing so you know where it touches.
> 
> TCO


That's what I was thinking, but didn't know if it would work. That does seem like my only option too lol. Looks like I'll be doing that tonight. I have tomorrow off, but I have a lot of studying to do before Wednesday. Thank man.

Oh, TCO it's going to work out good with my 360. Cables fit nicely! I'll be moving all the cables except the GPU cables to the other side soon. I will be making the 560 tubing with excess, so that way i can just remove the radiator and do maintenance if I ever need to


----------



## kot0005

Oh god the retailer in Australia who sells these cases is a pain to deal with. They keep delaying it every time. Been waiting since march now. 7month wait time for a case is just absurd. I might just stick with my 900D and just give my money to Corsair if they make a better case. Wasted my money buying dust filters and reservoir mounts for the SMA8 I ordered..

Caselabs international shipping is just too expensive. Performance PC's who have the ridiculous shipping costs ship the case for a lot less than caselabs but they don't have stock anymore... So disappointed.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I think you need more fans..


Actually I might







I might still put another case fan or 2 in


----------



## Anateus

How much coolant do I need for my Mercury S3 build (240 XE+240 PE+ D5 Xres 100)? Is 1 bottle of pastel concentrate going to be enough?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How much coolant do I need for my Mercury S3 build (240 XE+240 PE+ D5 Xres 100)? Is 1 bottle of pastel concentrate going to be enough?


If like most it only makes a liter of coolant I'd say you'll probably want at least 2 just to make sure you have enough, but I always like to be cautious and make sure I have enough. I don't like getting half way though filling and realize I need more coolant and need to wait for more to be shipped.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How much coolant do I need for my Mercury S3 build (240 XE+240 PE+ D5 Xres 100)? Is 1 bottle of pastel concentrate going to be enough?


That should be enough. I was using 2 liters for my previous build that consisted of a thick 360, thick 240, and thin 240, Photon 170 pump/res, CPU and two GPU blocks all with extra to spare and topping it off every so often. You'll be fine with 1 liter.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That should be enough. I was using 2 liters for my previous build that consisted of a thick 360, thick 240, and thin 240, Photon 170 pump/res, CPU and two GPU blocks all with extra to spare and topping it off every so often. You'll be fine with 1 liter.


See like I said I'm cautious, and I usually have extra coolant when I'm done


----------



## Anateus

Thanks. In case I'll be, lets say, 100-200ml short, what are setbacks of futher dilluting the pastel?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks. In case I'll be, lets say, 100-200ml short, what are setbacks of futher dilluting the pastel?


Not real sure, might affect the color and I guess it could lower the affect of any of the qualities like the anti corrosive etc. but I don't think it will hurt your temps.

I did this with Mayhem's clear coolant concentrate, I added 2 of the 15ml bottles to a 1 gallon bottle of distilled water and I've been using it now for 4 months no problems.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks. In case I'll be, lets say, 100-200ml short, what are setbacks of futher dilluting the pastel?


The rads are most likely the ones that will take up the most liquid. Try and fill your rads with distilled (tap my work) and see how much they hold combined. I don't know what the XRes holds, so maybe plug that up and then fill it up too. Then just add like 100-200ml for the CPU and GPU(s) if applicable.


----------



## Anateus

After doing some math it seems I will be cutting it dangerously close. I will fill it with distilled first just to make sure, then I'll order it from local reseller (wanted to order it with everything else from EK).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> After doing some math it seems I will be cutting it dangerously close. I will fill it with distilled first just to make sure, then I'll order it from local reseller (wanted to order it with everything else from EK).


Be safe and get 2, also, room for error...

"Better to be safe than sorry"


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> After doing some math it seems I will be cutting it dangerously close. I will fill it with distilled first just to make sure, then I'll order it from local reseller (wanted to order it with everything else from EK).


Get 1 more then you think you need. It can be stored for a long time and you got extra for any spills/leaks/vaporation.


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How much coolant do I need for my Mercury S3 build (240 XE+240 PE+ D5 Xres 100)? Is 1 bottle of pastel concentrate going to be enough?


I have 360 PE, 240 PE and 450ml Aqualis res in my S5 and 1l bottle of coolant was just the right amount of coolant for me. If one bottle of concentrate makes 1l of coolant I am pretty sure that you're going to be fine with just one bottle.


----------



## Anateus

Thanks guys, I will pick two bottles if they can be stored for long time.
In the meantime, has anyone here done a black-darkblue watercooled build here? Im fighting with my gf over the pastel colour, we cannot settle.. its pastel red vs pastel raspberry blue








There are so many black-red build out there and I thought raspberry blue might stand out a bit.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> I have 360 PE, 240 PE and 450ml Aqualis res in my S5 and 1l bottle of coolant was just the right amount of coolant for me. If one bottle of concentrate makes 1l of coolant I am pretty sure that you're going to be fine with just one bottle.


Lol yeah I was worried when I was filling my M8 (2 - 360 Magicool slims and the 450ml Aqualis - BP floor tile mobo block and BP Gpu block) but the 1L of X1 was more than enough (still took the whole bottle) But i might be ordering some Biocide extreme and swapping to distilled with my having to drain my loop for the move.


----------



## Barefooter

Saturday I received my Maximum PC magazine. This issue is the "Dream Machine" issue they do every year.

I got a big smile on my face when I saw on the cover that they used a Case Labs case!

Congrats to Case Labs. Some great exposure there


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks guys, I will pick two bottles if they can be stored for long time.
> In the meantime, has anyone here done a black-darkblue watercooled build here? Im fighting with my gf over the pastel colour, we cannot settle.. its pastel red vs pastel raspberry blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many black-red build out there and I thought raspberry blue might stand out a bit.


Thats easy to settle, just do both


----------



## SteezyTN

Here's an update on my SMA8. Everything is installed, except for the pass throughs, tubing (PETG and flex), and bottom compartment fans. It's a known fact that GPU's, Pumps, and front radiator will have the tubing go straight down to the midplate. Now I just need a way to route the CPU tubing. I want to make it look "stealthy" to where there is no tubing connected to the top radiator, except for the top and back of the case. Any ideas?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Saturday I received my Maximum PC magazine. This issue is the "Dream Machine" issue they do every year.
> 
> I got a big smile on my face when I saw on the cover that they used a Case Labs case!
> 
> Congrats to Case Labs. Some great exposure there


Thanks for the reminder, I have a digital subscription to Maximum that I keep for getting to read







It was easier when I got them in the mail


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, but didn't know if it would work. That does seem like my only option too lol. Looks like I'll be doing that tonight. I have tomorrow off, but I have a lot of studying to do before Wednesday. Thank man.
> 
> Oh, TCO it's going to work out good with my 360. Cables fit nicely! I'll be moving all the cables except the GPU cables to the other side soon. I will be making the 560 tubing with excess, so that way i can just remove the radiator and do maintenance if I ever need to


Excellent to hear! Glad the 360 is still allow you enough room









TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Excellent to hear! Glad the 360 is still allow you enough room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Everything is working according to plan







it's kind of a pain to remove the radiator with the 1300 G2, so I'm going to make my 360 permanent. It's a breeze to remove the 560, so that's what I'll do if I need to do anything down there. My builds coming along nicely. My flex tubing and fans are coming tomorrow and maybe I'll try and do the pass through holes tomorrow too.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Everything is working according to plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's kind of a pain to remove the radiator with the 1300 G2, so I'm going to make my 360 permanent. It's a breeze to remove the 560, so that's what I'll do if I need to do anything down there. My builds coming along nicely. My flex tubing and fans are coming tomorrow and maybe I'll try and do the pass through holes tomorrow too.


Just get the passthroughs done, as you will let out a Sigh of Relief.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Just get the passthroughs done, as you will let out a Sigh of Relief.
> 
> TCO


I'll try and get them done before todaysover, or at least just figure out and mark where I'll be drilling. School started back yesterday, and I just have so much studying to do.


----------



## stefxyz

Hi guys,

After ditching the SMA8 due to not being able to fit 2 560 Radiators in the bottom I think I go one up and take the TH10A together with the pedestal which should be able to carry 2 560 (4*140mm) Radiators in the pedestal. Those two I plan to use for a GPU loop and 2 480 (120*4) Radiators in the top of the case for the CPU and chipset loop.

All radiators should work push pull but I am concerned on the optimal airflow:

Now I cant live with the thought using the top 480 Radiators as intake blowing hot air into the case so I want to set them as exhaust and to make sure temp is always as cool as the outside I will install 8 intake case fans in the front (4 each side) bringing fresh air into the case.

My bigger concern is the pedestal configuration. First I thought I take the front as intake and punch the air all through the first then the 2nd radiator out of the back. Now that would leave the 2nd Radiator hotter than the first and should not be optimal or?

Can I somehow leave the bottom of the pedestal open and pull air into the middel and set both 560 as exhaust? I am quite a bit pedantic and even if its marginal would like to get the best possible out of this (I guess we all are a bit freaky with these machines here I guess







).

But guys I am so much looking forward to this. I dream on fans and radiators already.

Actually just finsihed my current setup which was planned to be a small gpu update and turned into fuill new pc with AIO H110i and then i swapped the fans then thought well some more radiator space wouzd be nice and the quality could be more solid and bang here I am completely addicted to this.

Spent all Sunday watching Ronsanut on Youtube building his latest rig.

Luckily I dont have a small spare room. Just imagine having the pc itself in a separate room and only cables onto the desk through the wall to the room with the desk. You could install a real outside climate system and cool down the entire room with the PC to 7 degrees while sitting in the other room well tempered. Imagine the super cooling as you cant just achieve a good delta but an amazing total coolance.

Ok enough dreamed for now.

Cheers,

Stefan


----------



## SteezyTN

So quick question again. I'll soon be marking where to drill my passthroughs. I still need a drill but that's big enough for the holes. My Bitspower passthroughs (the silver versions) are exactly one inch in diameter. But the actual part that goes into the hole is 3/4 inches. Is this the type of drill bit I can use?



I remember a few others posting the sizes and everything, as well as linking me to shank step drill bit, but I'm not going to pay $30 plus for a drill bit.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So quick question again. I'll soon be marking where to drill my passthroughs. I still need a drill but that's big enough for the holes. My Bitspower passthroughs (the silver versions) are exactly one inch in diameter. But the actual part that goes into the hole is 3/4 inches. Is this the type of drill bit I can use?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a few others posting the sizes and everything, as well as linking me to shank step drill bit, but I'm not going to pay $30 plus for a drill bit.


I paid 30$ for a step drill bit, because I only wanted to do it once.....

TCO


----------



## mcafgr

No Use a center punch first to get a good indent in the metal and then use this step drill bit. Works like a charm


----------



## mcafgr

Sorry TCO...for stepping on your post


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I paid 30$ for a step drill bit, because I only wanted to do it once.....
> 
> TCO


When I drilled my holes to mount the Pump/res', I only did it once (besides my stupidity and accidentally moving the base so they didn't line up lol). I dont see how the only way is to use the shank step drill bit.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> No Use a center punch first to get a good indent in the metal and then use this step drill bit. Works like a charm


def recommend this way not all drill bits are the exact size for the pass through because of tolerance issues and need to be a little bigger sometimes


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So quick question again. I'll soon be marking where to drill my passthroughs. I still need a drill but that's big enough for the holes. My Bitspower passthroughs (the silver versions) are exactly one inch in diameter. But the actual part that goes into the hole is 3/4 inches. Is this the type of drill bit I can use?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a few others posting the sizes and everything, as well as linking me to shank step drill bit, but I'm not going to pay $30 plus for a drill bit.


mark the exact point where you will drill with painters tape and a pen. Then use a small drill to make a pilot hole (just a small 1-3 mm hole). Then select the dril you will use (a 20 mm drill for bitspower pass through or the closest in inches - your pic is not that clear but 3/4 is 19 mm so not sure that would be enough...)

*I suppose for imperial that would be a 25/32 or a 51/64 bit*


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> def recommend this way not all drill bits are the exact size for the pass through because of tolerance issues and need to be a little bigger sometimes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> No Use a center punch first to get a good indent in the metal and then use this step drill bit. Works like a charm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> mark the exact point where you will drill with painters tape and a pen. Then use a small drill to make a pilot hole (just a small 1-3 mm hole). Then select the dril you will use (a 20 mm drill for bitspower pass through or the closest in inches - your pic is not that clear but 3/4 is 19 mm so not sure that would be enough...)


Here's a pic of the pass throughs.



The top part is about 1inch, and the bottom is roughly 3/4inches. Is a 3/4 step bit what I should be using?


----------



## 1911Savage

3/4" diameter is not enough. At least it's not enough for Bitspower pass-thrus.

I got a step bit that has 13/16" and it is just very slightly bigger than the pass-thru.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Here's a pic of the pass throughs.
> 
> 
> 
> The top part is about 1inch, and the bottom is roughly 3/4inches. Is a 3/4 step bit what I should be using?


3/4 inch is slightly smaller than 20 mm so you would want to get a step bit that is a little bigger i use one that goes up to 7/8 but drill a little past 3/4 because 3/4 is slightly smaller than the 20mm hole you need


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> 3/4" diameter is not enough. At least it's not enough for Bitspower pass-thrus.
> 
> I got a step bit that has 13/16" and it is just very slightly bigger than the pass-thru.


^^this Steezy. Already pointed out that 3/4 is note enough been 19 mm (the bitspower pass though is 20mm). 13/16 or for a close fit *25/32 or 51/64 bit*.



as you can see it is a m20 which means ~20 mm (between 19.96 or 19.98 mm depending on the thread)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> 3/4" diameter is not enough. At least it's not enough for Bitspower pass-thrus.
> 
> I got a step bit that has 13/16" and it is just very slightly bigger than the pass-thru.


So 13/16" is what I need? Math isn't my subject, so all I see is numbers haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> 3/4 inch is slightly smaller than 20 mm so you would want to get a step bit that is a little bigger i use one that goes up to 7/8 but drill a little past 3/4 because 3/4 is slightly smaller than the 20mm hole you need


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> ^^this Steezy. Already pointed out that 3/4 is note enough been 19 mm (the bitspower pass though is 20mm). 13/16 or for a close fit *25/32 or 51/64 bit*.
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see it is a m20 which means ~20 mm (between 19.96 or 19.98 mm depending on the thread)


Okay, I understand. I didn't know 20mm was the hole size. So 13/16 is the bit I need?


----------



## 1911Savage

I can only tell you that I used 13/16. The fitting goes in the hole with just a little clearance all around. As Gabrielzm said, you can go to 25/32 or 51/64 if you want closer tolerances.

Since you said math is not your thing, 13/16 is 26/32 or 52/64.


----------



## Anateus

So.. Ordered case on 4th of July, still no news about it being shipped.. Oh nevermind, I just bought all the parts for my new rig








Cant wait to get my hands on the box with all the goodies from EK. And then I shall wait for CL


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So.. Ordered case on 4th of July, still no news about it being shipped.. Oh nevermind, I just bought all the parts for my new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get my hands on the box with all the goodies from EK. And then I shall wait for CL


I ordered mine on June 30th, same, I have no news of it being shipped... should be soon, though.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I ordered mine on June 30th, same, I have no news of it being shipped... should be soon, though.


Today is the 8 week Mark, so it should ship out today









Mine shipped out exactly on the 8 week mark


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Here's a pic of the pass throughs.
> 
> 
> 
> The top part is about 1inch, and the bottom is roughly 3/4inches. Is a 3/4 step bit what I should be using?


Dont know if you solved this issue or not, but this is exactly what you will need:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BYKM1NY/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_8?colid=3B4CDDNUBG6PV&coliid=I2DFEDS6K308I9

Its only $13 and as you can see it comes with 3 drill bits, one of which is the 20mm drillbit. All you have to do is drill all the way through the bottom with the 20mm bit and your good to go


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Dont know if you solved this issue or not, but this is exactly what you will need:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BYKM1NY/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_8?colid=3B4CDDNUBG6PV&coliid=I2DFEDS6K308I9
> 
> Its only $13 and as you can see it comes with 3 drill bits, one of which is the 20mm drillbit. All you have to do is drill all the way through the bottom with the 20mm bit and your good to go


Yes. These are more suitable than the ones I bought. 20mm is what you need.

Guess I should have checked Amazon.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Dont know if you solved this issue or not, but this is exactly what you will need:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BYKM1NY/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_8?colid=3B4CDDNUBG6PV&coliid=I2DFEDS6K308I9
> 
> Its only $13 and as you can see it comes with 3 drill bits, one of which is the 20mm drillbit. All you have to do is drill all the way through the bottom with the 20mm bit and your good to go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Yes. These are more suitable than the ones I bought. 20mm is what you need.
> 
> Guess I should have checked Amazon.


i didn't even think of searching 20mm step drill on google lol. I kept doing 13/16 and could only find 1. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ali13245

Anytime


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I paid 30$ for a step drill bit, because I only wanted to do it once.....
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> When I drilled my holes to mount the Pump/res', I only did it once (besides my stupidity and accidentally moving the base so they didn't line up lol). I dont see how the only way is to use the shank step drill bit.
Click to expand...

who said it was the only way ? i heard it was the RECOMMENDED way.

you should not skimp on tools if you want them to last just my







from a lifetime of working in trades and using tools every day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Here's a pic of the pass throughs.
> 
> 
> 
> The top part is about 1inch, and the bottom is roughly 3/4inches. Is a 3/4 step bit what I should be using?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you solved this issue or not, but this is exactly what you will need:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BYKM1NY/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_8?colid=3B4CDDNUBG6PV&coliid=I2DFEDS6K308I9
> 
> Its only $13 and as you can see it comes with 3 drill bits, one of which is the 20mm drillbit. All you have to do is drill all the way through the bottom with the 20mm bit and your good to go
Click to expand...

nice find


----------



## SteezyTN

What about this bit?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251715222802&globalID=EBAY-US
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> who said it was the only way ? i heard it was the RECOMMENDED way.
> 
> you should not skimp on tools if you want them to last just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a lifetime of working in trades and using tools every day
> nice find


I'm not intending them to last a lifetime. Just for the 10 holes in doing in my case


----------



## 1911Savage

I'd still go for the set on Amazon. I'd get them if I had it to do over.


----------



## rickyman0319

where do i buy wheels for M8 that is cheap?


----------



## SteezyTN

I officially got my 140mm fan mounted in the rear of the SMA8. I purchased a bgears 140mm adapter and it works perfectly. The space given on the SMA8 isn't enough for a 140mm fan, but with the flexibility of the adapter, it fits nice and snug (a little bent, but the fan works perfect).


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> who said it was the only way ? i heard it was the RECOMMENDED way.
> 
> you should not skimp on tools if you want them to last just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a lifetime of working in trades and using tools every day
> nice find


Thanks


----------



## Crookid

Well, I should have been an owner this week but now my 7 week wait is delayed for another two weeks. Mind you, it was already scheduled to ship a week later than the 5-6 week waiting period.

I wouldn't mind as much but I got some copy/pasted e-mail about how they are sorry. Hate to be the negative dude, because I'm usually not. However, it looks like a reviewer got my case....


----------



## Mega Man

or-- with the color deletion picked up business to the point that they need more time

i am so glad i am in no rush to get my new case -- @wermad its a secret !~


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I officially got my 140mm fan mounted in the rear of the SMA8. I purchased a bgears 140mm adapter and it works perfectly. The space given on the SMA8 isn't enough for a 140mm fan, but with the flexibility of the adapter, it fits nice and snug (a little bent, but the fan works perfect).


Let me see more pics of it installed bc I thought of doing the same thing


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Let me see more pics of it installed bc I thought of doing the same thing


Please??? (Lol JK) here you go.





The adapter won't fit perfectly in it, so it bent a little. It didn't affect the fan so it should be fine.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or-- with the color deletion picked up business to the point that they need more time
> 
> i am so glad i am in no rush to get my new case -- @wermad its a secret !~


Yet, I received an e-mail stating that they are going to limit color options to compensate for backup orders. Yeah, not cool getting a copy/pasted e-mail after already waiting 6 weeks.

I was in no rush either. But it will be 9-10 weeks before I receive the case... It's definitely something someone should know before dropping $600. I wouldn't even mind if they were going to throw in a free accessory or shave some shipping off. Just something to show that they are truly sorry since I obviously don't care about nickels and dimes. But when you see reviewers and YTers getting cases off of simply requesting one and then you get a copy/pasted e-mail, it's kind of frustrating.

It's also not like I can go get another case now. I'm all hyped up for the best case money can buy.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Yet, I received an e-mail stating that they are going to limit color options to compensate for backup orders. Yeah, not cool getting a copy/pasted e-mail after already waiting 6 weeks.
> 
> I was in no rush either. But it will be 9-10 weeks before I receive the case... It's definitely something someone should know before dropping $600.


So you seriously expect that a cut in color options would decrease shipping time? They probably had more orders than ever by doing that. It was great for business. But now that colors are gone for the past two months or so, that means that most of the heavy orders are done or almost done. The times should be shortened soon


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So you seriously expect that a cut in color options would decrease shipping time? They probably had more orders than ever by doing that. It was great for business. But now that colors are gone for the past two months or so, that means that most of the heavy orders are done or almost done. The times should be shortened soon


Not even sure what you mean. I expected my order to ship when they said it would. I was given a date of the 31st which is the 7th week of a 5-6 week waiting period. Re-read my post after the edits.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Not even sure what you mean. I expected my order to ship when they said it would. I was given a date of the 31st which is the 7th week of a 5-6 week waiting period. Re-read my post after the edits.


Mine took 8 weeks to ship off the 6-7 weeks. You weren't the only one effected. Mostly everyone who ordered when they announced the colors would be gone have been delayed.


----------



## Mega Man

going further, you expect them to hand write you a sorry letter? sorry but that is unreasonable. labor ( yes even sitting and writing emails ) cost money, making a unique email for everyone who ordered, to say the same thing, " sorry we are backed up and you will need to wait " would be a foolish cost, that would just need to be passed onto us, IE they would need to pay someone to sit infront of the pc full time to write emails, and that pay would need to come from somewhere ie us

you do realize all the "free" stuff you get, was really built into the cost of what you paid, right ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'd still go for the set on Amazon. I'd get them if I had it to do over.


It's would be delivered from Sep. 21 to Oct. 7. That's a long wait lol. I may just stop by harbor freight, lowes, or homedepot and see what I can find.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> going further, you expect them to hand write you a sorry letter? sorry but that is unreasonable. labor ( yes even sitting and writing emails ) cost money, making a unique email for everyone who ordered, to say the same thing, " sorry we are backed up and you will need to wait " would be a foolish cost, that would just need to be passed onto us, IE they would need to pay someone to sit infront of the pc full time to write emails, and that pay would need to come from somewhere ie us
> 
> you do realize all the "free" stuff you get, was really built into the cost of what you paid, right ?


I totally agree. When you order a case from CL, you're already waiting 2+ months for it to arrive to your doorstep. In the big scheme of things, one more week isn't that big of a deal, if anything, the box will be sweeter to open.


----------



## Anateus

Wooo.. Ordered on 4th of July, shipped today, should get it next week


----------



## mcafgr

I ended up going to Home Depot. Harbor freight as well has them pretty cheap


----------



## SimonOcean

Have fun with the Caselabs Mercury S3. I think you will be very pleased. (You did right thing ordering 2 ltr of coolant. As you say you can shelf it for later use in a maintenance refill even if you don't use it all now.(from memory the shelf life of Mayhems Pastel is c.2 years if stored in the dark and cool).


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i didn't even think of searching 20mm step drill on google lol. I kept doing 13/16 and could only find 1. Thanks a lot.


as I said before greenlee makes a perfect sized knockout punch for the bitspower passthroughs, thats what I used


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Saturday I received my Maximum PC magazine. This issue is the "Dream Machine" issue they do every year.
> 
> I got a big smile on my face when I saw on the cover that they used a Case Labs case!
> 
> Congrats to Case Labs. Some great exposure there


Something I do not understand, they spend 20k on a machine. And then do not finish it properly with hardline tubing







it would have done the complete build a lot more justice in my opinion.

Edit:typo


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Let me see more pics of it installed bc I thought of doing the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Please??? (Lol JK) here you go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The adapter won't fit* perfectly in it, *so it bent a little*. It didn't affect the fan so *it should be fine*.
Click to expand...

When you have to Mickey Mouse something to get it in, . . . . .

It's really natures way of letting you know it's not the brightest idea you've had lately . . . .









Darlene


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> When you have to Mickey Mouse something to get it in, . . . . .
> 
> It's really natures way of letting you know it's not the brightest idea you've had lately . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


You can't even tell its bent from normal viewing. It's something that I already have, so I'll use it instead of taking a loss and selling it. Then that's another $18+ for another fan.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Have fun with the Caselabs Mercury S3. I think you will be very pleased. (You did right thing ordering 2 ltr of coolant. As you say you can shelf it for later use in a maintenance refill even if you don't use it all now.(from memory the shelf life of Mayhems Pastel is c.2 years if stored in the dark and cool).


Hey... I think its high time to start a build log







Your S5 wont be alone out there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I think I've talked the better half into my ordering a X2M with all the goodies I want. Now just where to have it shipped lol - so far its looking like we'll be in MA for the 5-6weeks it states for ordering. I will just need to order two 240 rads (since the Black Ice rads I have may be too thick for it and would rather have ample clearances etc) for it, a mobo, a GPU (eyeing a 980Ti) & block for it, also thinking of going w/ an Aqualis res since I would have to finagle the aquabox to work in this case (doing the front 240 and a top 240 (extended vented top). (Cromartie Studio & Gallery Mobile [email protected] Gremlin)


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Saturday I received my Maximum PC magazine. This issue is the "Dream Machine" issue they do every year.
> 
> I got a big smile on my face when I saw on the cover that they used a Case Labs case!
> 
> Congrats to Case Labs. Some great exposure there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do not understand, they spend 20k on a machine. And then do not finish it properly with hardline tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would have done the complete build a lot more justice in my opinion.
> 
> Edit:typo
Click to expand...

Simple answer. Not everyone likes hardline tubing


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Wooo.. Ordered on 4th of July, shipped today, should get it next week


Congrats! So looks like about two more weeks for me then. I ordered on July 17th.


----------



## Canis-X

Thinking about ordering a Magnum TH10a. It is a beautiful case and would fit everything that I have on my main rig internally with plenty of room to grow in the future, but it is soooooo expensive!!! Still trying to justify it in my head.









Plus 5-6 weeks delivery which I'm sure is a low-ball estimate. Do they charge you when they ship it out or when you place your odrer?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> going further, you expect them to hand write you a sorry letter? sorry but that is unreasonable. labor ( yes even sitting and writing emails ) cost money, making a unique email for everyone who ordered, to say the same thing, " sorry we are backed up and you will need to wait " would be a foolish cost, that would just need to be passed onto us, IE they would need to pay someone to sit infront of the pc full time to write emails, and that pay would need to come from somewhere ie us
> 
> you do realize all the "free" stuff you get, was really built into the cost of what you paid, right ?


I think you are missing the point. Your logic is also flawed.

Nevertheless, if all orders seem to have been delayed--notification prior to order would have been a better course of action. To add, I don't find it good practice to notify someone of delays just a few days prior to the scheduled shipping date.

Once again, it's not about "what's another week" (even though it's two weeks), it's about perpetually shortening expected delivery dates from actuality. That's a frustrating practice when the product spares no expense.

I'm obviously going to wait for my case. But when you see reviewers and YouTubers getting cases upon request, it makes you think well, how is that possible if my order is 'delayed'.

Your whole point about having to pay someone to write "stories" to customers makes absolutely no sense. expected delays should be met with proper notification and/or repreave (ie we'll upgrade your shipping to rush to compensate)

I'm going to end my sentiments here as I don't feel like arguing with fanboys. I'm providing feedback as I'm sure any company attempting to correct their production/support would welcome. I'll wait for my case and enjoy it when it comes. I just think a little extra effort goes a long way.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I think you are missing the point. Your logic is also flawed.
> 
> Nevertheless, if all orders seem to have been delayed--notification prior to order would have been a better course of action. To add, I don't find it good practice to notify someone of delays just a few days prior to the scheduled shipping date.
> 
> Once again, it's not about "what's another week" (even though it's two weeks), it's about perpetually shortening expected delivery dates from actuality. That's a frustrating practice when the product spares no expense.
> 
> I'm obviously going to wait for my case. But when you see reviewers and YouTubers getting cases upon request, it makes you think well, how is that possible if my order is 'delayed'.
> 
> Your whole point about having to pay someone to write "stories" to customers makes absolutely no sense. expected delays should be met with proper notification and/or repreave (ie we'll upgrade your shipping to rush to compensate)


Maybe you should start making cases that the world needs all at once?

Please. Let us know how that Goes









TCO


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I think you are missing the point. Your logic is also flawed.
> 
> Nevertheless, if all orders seem to have been delayed--notification prior to order would have been a better course of action. To add, I don't find it good practice to notify someone of delays just a few days prior to the scheduled shipping date.
> 
> Once again, it's not about "what's another week" (even though it's two weeks), it's about perpetually shortening expected delivery dates from actuality. That's a frustrating practice when the product spares no expense.
> 
> I'm obviously going to wait for my case. But when you see reviewers and YouTubers getting cases upon request, it makes you think well, how is that possible if my order is 'delayed'.
> 
> Your whole point about having to pay someone to write "stories" to customers makes absolutely no sense. expected delays should be met with proper notification and/or repreave (ie we'll upgrade your shipping to rush to compensate)
> 
> I'm going to end my sentiments here as I don't feel like arguing with fanboys. I'm providing feedback as I'm sure any company attempting to correct their production/support would welcome. I'll wait for my case and enjoy it when it comes. I just think a little extra effort goes a long way.


And which yt reviewers get them in the blink of an eye?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I think you are missing the point. Your logic is also flawed.
> 
> Nevertheless, if all orders seem to have been delayed--notification prior to order would have been a better course of action. To add, I don't find it good practice to notify someone of delays just a few days prior to the scheduled shipping date.
> 
> Once again, it's not about "what's another week" (even though it's two weeks), it's about perpetually shortening expected delivery dates from actuality. That's a frustrating practice when the product spares no expense.
> 
> I'm obviously going to wait for my case. But when you see reviewers and YouTubers getting cases upon request, it makes you think well, how is that possible if my order is 'delayed'.
> 
> Your whole point about having to pay someone to write "stories" to customers makes absolutely no sense. expected delays should be met with proper notification and/or repreave (ie we'll upgrade your shipping to rush to compensate)
> 
> I'm going to end my sentiments here as I don't feel like arguing with fanboys. I'm providing feedback as I'm sure any company attempting to correct their production/support would welcome. I'll wait for my case and enjoy it when it comes. I just think a little extra effort goes a long way.


I get it why your upset. I felt the same way when i ordered my Primo case knowing it'll be shipped ASAP (since at the time it had stock from the retailer), but it was a phantom stock. I only knew about since i waited a week to inquire my order. So i cancelled my order and waited another month or so till they actually have some in stock.

If they quoted you 5-6 weeks of getting it processed, manufactured and shipped out - then postponing it another week for ETA. Then another week. And another week... well, id be pissed too.

That's pushing it to 2 months without a case.

It'd be nice if you were able to cancel the order instead when they can't fulfill the order in a timely fashion.

Postponing it a week before ETA i can forgive. However, postponing it again twice... if i could cancel the order - im cancelling







.

@Kevin_CL

Maybe update the ordering process to 8+ weeks instead of the 5-6 weeks instead? Rather underdeliver than overpromise to your customers?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> And which yt reviewers get them in the blink of an eye?


There are some videos from several years back that talk about getting their case in like a weeks time frame from when they ordered it, but a couple of years back CaseLabs wasn't overwhelmed with orders like they are now. They've grown in popularity far faster than they expected.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Saturday I received my Maximum PC magazine. This issue is the "Dream Machine" issue they do every year.
> 
> I got a big smile on my face when I saw on the cover that they used a Case Labs case!
> 
> Congrats to Case Labs. Some great exposure there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do not understand, they spend 20k on a machine. And then do not finish it properly with hardline tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would have done the complete build a lot more justice in my opinion.
> 
> Edit:typo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple answer. Not everyone likes hardline tubing
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> There are some videos from several years back that talk about getting their case in like a weeks time frame from when they ordered it, but a couple of years back CaseLabs wasn't overwhelmed with orders like they are now. They've grown in popularity far faster than they expected.


My SM8 was ordered on 7/15/14, was shipped on 7/22/14, arrived at my home, , 7/28/14...

Not too bad for only a year ago!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My SM8 was ordered on 7/15/14, was shipped on 7/22/14, arrived at my home, , 7/28/14...
> 
> Not too bad for only a year ago!


Yeah I think I watched a video from around that time as well, from what I've read in this thread it's been in about the last 8 - 10 months that things have gone nuts for them. I ordered mine the end on January with expected times of 30 - 40 days and I think it ended up closer to 60 days, but I knew I'd need to wait so it really didn't bother me. I mean don't get me wrong I was anxious like a kid on Christmas morning, but it was so worth the wait


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Wooo.. Ordered on 4th of July, shipped today, should get it next week


whaaaaaa?? I ordered my S5 5 days before you and it hasn't shipped!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Something I do not understand, they spend 20k on a machine. And then do not finish it properly with hardline tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would have done the complete build a lot more justice in my opinion.
> 
> Edit:typo


The opening editorial stated they were planning to put hard line in, but they ran out of time.


----------



## Killa Cam

Been doing a lot of diy remodeling for my home in which i had no choice but to spend some coin buying some proper power tools. Now i can finally mod to my hearts content.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> whaaaaaa?? I ordered my S5 5 days before you and it hasn't shipped!


Hey.. Mine is smaller


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Hey.. Mine is smaller


Now, that's not anything to brag about!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Now, that's not anything to brag about!


LoL


----------



## KShirza1

Things just got awesome!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Been doing a lot of diy remodeling for my home in which i had no choice but to spend some coin buying some proper power tools. Now i can finally mod to my hearts content.


I thought all you folks up there built your homes with an ax? lol, just kidding. My wife decided 2 years ago she was going to make new kitchen cabinet doors and that started with me buying a table saw & double compound miter saw.







I cut the wood and she did all assembly.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Things just got awesome!


OK now, take it out of the package one - piece - at - a - time..

Ooooohhhh, Baby!


----------



## Archea47

When my S8 came in I had this idea that I'd lay it all out on the kitchen table and take a picture

Well the kitchen table wasn't big enough


----------



## KShirza1

All the talk is true... The quality is over the top!


----------



## kot0005

Finally got my case! Took 1.5hours for the assembly, was quite eazy.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I thought all you folks up there built your homes with an ax? lol, just kidding. My wife decided 2 years ago she was going to make new kitchen cabinet doors and that started with me buying a table saw & double compound miter saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the wood and she did all assembly.


maybe they do. im not from up here so i wouldn't know. you're wife sounds cool! all my wife did was pick out what she wanted. i couldn't even pick the paint for my office room walls. she helps me clean up a lot of my mess tho - more because shes a clean freak/ocd.


----------



## emsj86

If possible can someone do me a favor and measure preferably in mm and inches from where my panel is just under motherboard tray to top of chasis where fans out mounted for me. I would but emergency out of town for work. Summer can't end soon enough so busy anymore.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Things just got awesome!


Awesom. Did you order from PPCS? I received my custom SMa8 on Thursday from CL after an 8 week wait


----------



## longroadtrip

Got the USB cover made today and the foam board prototype for the pump cover. Next up is the PSU side...


----------



## emsj86

looking good man what did you use 3mm 1/8 acrylic?


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks! I used 1/8 matte black acrylic.


----------



## SteezyTN

Ideas? I have two passthroughs left, and I want to use them for the CPU, but also leave the top radiator stealthy with no tubing seen connected to it (all around the back).

Ohh, I really like this one


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Only just seen the Nova x2m and I gotta say its a nice looking little case







.

I'm actually considering using it for a NAS, got a question tho, in theory how many hotswap bays could be stuck into that case?


----------



## X-Nine

Probably 6 or so. Most Hotswap bays are 4 drives and use 4 5.25 bays, you could fit one of them and another 2 drive in there. Icy Dock seems to be quite popular as their fit and finish send to go well with our black chassis.

They have an excellent SSD Hotswap array too.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably 6 or so. Most Hotswap bays are 4 drives and use 4 5.25 bays, you could fit one of them and another 2 drive in there. Icy Dock seems to be quite popular as their fit and finish send to go well with our black chassis.
> 
> They have an excellent SSD Hotswap array too.


Cool thanks







.

Has anyone done a NAS or something with the x2m?


----------



## alltheGHz

That would be super cool if someone did do something like that, I'm not sure someone would spend so much money for a NAS though...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> That would be super cool if someone did do something like that, I'm not sure someone would spend so much money for a NAS though...


Haha I'm gonna do it with the x2m I think







.

Well really if your building a big NAS your gonna be spending at least 2k on drives alone anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

i would but i have a matx so i need the nova x5...... otherwise i would of in about in about 2 seconds


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Awesom. Did you order from PPCS? I received my custom SMa8 on Thursday from CL after an 8 week wait


I did, and i got the last one!

Ill have all my parts by Friday, and will button up after the loop is done.


----------



## ruffhi

My X2M should be shipping soon. I will be putting my 6 HDD NAS in it using CL's HDD holders. The X2M has 6 5.25" drive bays. These hot swaps (kingwin) can hold 4 HDDs and use 3 of these. Thus the X2M can take two of these hotswaps for 8 drive bays.

I um'd and ar'd about hot swap bays but decided against them as my disks will never fail and I won't need the hot swap ability. Ok, they will fail, but will just take the NAS off-line and manually swap out the failing / failed drive.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> My X2M should be shipping soon. I will be putting my 6 HDD NAS in it using CL's HDD holders. The X2M has 6 5.25" drive bays. These hot swaps (kingwin) can hold 4 HDDs and use 3 of these. Thus the X2M can take two of these hotswaps for 8 drive bays.
> 
> I um'd and ar'd about hot swap bays but decided against them as my disks will never fail and I won't need the hot swap ability. Ok, they will fail, but will just take the NAS off-line and manually swap out the failing / failed drive.


I found these bays I'll probably end up using just because there in Aus, those Kingwin ones do look damn nice tho. I'm lazy and want to keep things easy that's why I'll be going hot swaps, plus knowing my luck my drives will probably die







.

Think I'll order an x2m in the next month or so for my NAS, this is going to be fun







.


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> My X2M should be shipping soon. I will be putting my 6 HDD NAS in it using CL's HDD holders. The X2M has 6 5.25" drive bays. These hot swaps (kingwin) can hold 4 HDDs and use 3 of these. Thus the X2M can take two of these hotswaps for 8 drive bays.
> 
> I um'd and ar'd about hot swap bays but decided against them as my disks will never fail and I won't need the hot swap ability. Ok, they will fail, but will just take the NAS off-line and manually swap out the failing / failed drive.


I used this Akasa AK-HDA-07 in my rackmounted home-built NAS. 4 drives in 3x 5.25" bay, no hotswap but with a fan (maybe you could hide it behind a ventilated front cover).


----------



## Siskods9

Can I get a membership please?









Here's a link to pics of my recently finished M8 build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542927/new-case-labs-m8-build-comments-wanted/30#post_24347852


----------



## KShirza1

I love this case!







Project Cs-X


----------



## SimonOcean

Holy mother: that is one PHAT radiator. The J-Lo of radiators. I suppose that is one of the consequences of living in Arizona compared to living in Alaska.


----------



## Anateus

Holy cow. I havent seen monstas for some time


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> These hot swaps (kingwin) can hold 4 HDDs and use 3 of these [CL flexi-bays]. Thus the X2M can take two of these hotswaps for 8 drive bays.


I couldn't find the version I linked to [KF-4002-BK] so I emailed Kingwin and they said ...

"_Thank you for your e-mail, KF-4002-BK is our phase out item, we currently only have KF-4001-BK available now in U.S. They are pretty much identical just different front panel design, tks._"

The provided a link to their current version KF-4001-BK (newegg, amazon).


----------



## Mopar63

Asked in a direct thread but no one is answering. Does anyone know if an S3 case will allow for a 140mm radiator in the rear fan location? I know it will fit a 140mm fan but am curious if it will fit a 140mm radiator like that in a Kraken X61.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Asked in a direct thread but no one is answering. Does anyone know if an S3 case will allow for a 140mm radiator in the rear fan location? I know it will fit a 140mm fan but am curious if it will fit a 140mm radiator like that in a Kraken X61.


I have an Mercury S5. I bought a 140mm Be Quiet fan for the rear case hole. Although it did physically fit into the space above the motherboard and below the radiator on top, the fan attachment holes were drilled for a 120mm fan. The fan was returned to the store. There is a 140mm / 150mm Noctua fan that has hole spacing for 120mm fans which you could therefore likely install, but then the air holes drilled into the rear of the case are not large enough diameter to take into account the whole fan diameter of the larger fan, so I am not sure if this would cause extra turbulance and noise. So the simple answer is that the S3 is likely the same as the S5 and the rear case hole is intended for a 120mm fan.

Simon.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I have an Mercury S5. I bought a 140mm Be Quiet fan for the rear case hole. Although it did physically fit into the space above the motherboard and below the radiator on top, the fan attachment holes were drilled for a 120mm fan. The fan was returned to the store. There is a 140mm / 150mm Noctua fan that has hole spacing for 120mm fans which you could therefore likely install, but then the air holes drilled into the rear of the case are not large enough diameter to take into account the whole fan diameter of the larger fan, so I am not sure if this would cause extra turbulance and noise. So the simple answer is that the S3 is likely the same as the S5 and the rear case hole is intended for a 120mm fan.
> 
> Simon.


S3 has those holes, although Im not sure if rad would fit there.


----------



## Archea47

The S8 looks even better with some components in it












(the mobo fittings are temporary)


----------



## SteezyTN

Just ordered a drill bit for my passthroughs. Hopefully this works. Under $10 and won't take a month to get here from China









http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271619558393&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just ordered a drill bit for my passthroughs. Hopefully this works. Under $10 and won't take a month to get here from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271619558393&globalID=EBAY-US


The one I ordered was 13/16"


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just ordered a drill bit for my passthroughs. Hopefully this works. Under $10 and won't take a month to get here from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271619558393&globalID=EBAY-US


I bought this set of three large diameter bits. I used the 20mm bit today for a bitspower water hole / pass through and it did an accurate and clean job. It is just that at the 20mm diameter part of the hole you need to grip the aluminium sheet very tight or it will slip.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003L6SSR2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I bought this set of three large diameter bits. I used the 20mm bit today for a bitspower water hole / pass through and it did an accurate and clean job. It is just that at the 20mm diameter part of the hole you need to grip the aluminium sheet very tight or it will slip.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003L6SSR2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


Someone else linked me to a 3 piece set too, but all of them are from China. Delivery is like a month. I don't see how I'll have an issue with the 13/16 regular drill bit, so hopefully it works great. It will be here Next week. I'm too busy studying, so it won't really matter (but a month wait, yeah no!)


----------



## Archea47

Amazon prime has step bits to your door in the neighborhood of $10 all day long - and yes they work for passthroughs on Case Labs







I'm using the XSPC G1/4" inner to G1/4" inner bulkhead fittings


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Amazon prime has step bits to your door in the neighborhood of $10 all day long - and yes they work for passthroughs on Case Labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the XSPC G1/4" inner to G1/4" inner bulkhead fittings


My prime ran out. No point in paying $50 a year for something I barely use (student)







and whenever I need to order anything, i normally wait till I have over $35 worth for the free shipping, even though it takes a week for delivery lol).


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Someone else linked me to a 3 piece set too, but all of them are from China. Delivery is like a month. I don't see how I'll have an issue with the 13/16 regular drill bit, so hopefully it works great. It will be here Next week. I'm too busy studying, so it won't really matter (but a month wait, yeah no!)


The set of 3 was >70% discount on full price on Amazon and came to my door in under 24 hours. Total cost: £8.90 for 3 very useful high quality, wide diameter drill bits. A bargain.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My prime ran out. No point in paying $50 a year for something I barely use (student)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and whenever I need to order anything, i normally wait till I have over $35 worth for the free shipping, even though it takes a week for delivery lol).


I think Amazon does free prime for students, you just need @edu/@ac mail etc.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I think Amazon does free prime for students, you just need @edu/@ac mail etc.


It's only 6 months free. It's just a free trial. I have already used that, but it's like $50-60 fro students for the actual prime.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I bought this set of three large diameter bits. I used the 20mm bit today for a bitspower water hole / pass through and it did an accurate and clean job. It is just that at the 20mm diameter part of the hole you need to grip the aluminium sheet very tight or it will slip.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003L6SSR2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


Actually this is the better way to go...









You'll have multiple sizes in case you need a little more room...

Which I've found to be true, most of the time...


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The one I ordered was 13/16"


Did you check this one out?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UJAQ4KG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

This one has metric sizes from 6 to 35mm and shipped by amazon.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Did you check this one out?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UJAQ4KG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> This one has metric sizes from 6 to 35mm and shipped by amazon.


Well I have already ordered the drill bit, so I'll use that. It's only for drilling 10 holes and that's it. Thanks


----------



## alltheGHz

My case shipped!!


----------



## emsj86

Surprised local hardware stores have them usually coat 20-40 but you have it that day. On a side note I worked at amazon today. The drones there our crazy. That ace is like a mini city. Oh if your missing a few fittings I have them sorry. Jk


----------



## longroadtrip

I use these and these

Worked out ok for me


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> My case shipped!!


Hey, Hey, Hey!


----------



## X-Nine

Glad to see so many shipping notifications and deliveries! Slowly but surely the turtle wins the race.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

S3 vs an SMA8

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Maybe it's me but I thought the s3 would look a lot smaller. Good to see brother and sister hanging out though


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> S3 vs an SMA8
> 
> TCO


I like eLoops a lot, except those white "ears" on the angles (vibration dampers).

Unfortunately, 140 mm versions come also with the same white angles. If only it will be possible to get it black.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I like eLoops a lot, except those white "ears" on the angles (vibration dampers).
> 
> Unfortunately, 140 mm versions come also with the same white angles. If only it will be possible to get it black.


Ahh, my friend... have I got news for you...
Black eLoops

I live in Europe, and despite import fees I ordered them from the USA so I could get them in Black.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Ahh, my friend... have I got news for you...
> Black eLoops
> 
> I live in Europe, and despite import fees I ordered them from the USA so I could get them in Black.


I mean 140 mm, not 120.
https://www.caseking.de/en/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-fan-b14-ps-140mm-pwm-luno-062.html

I am afraid it will take 1-2 years until Alphacool/Phobya release their versions


----------



## SimonOcean

Ahh... well in that case you are snookered. However a good alternate would be the new Varder 140mm which come in Black.


----------



## X-Nine

Just pull them apart and paint them. Stock is so 1997.


----------



## rioja

I thought about it, but it is rubber and I am not sure how reliable it will be. Besides it should be bended when inserting, it's unclear how a paint will survive it.


----------



## Weltschaninow

Current state of S5 build


----------



## ruffhi

@Welt ... that is one great first post!! Welcome.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weltschaninow*
> 
> Current state of S5 build


welcome here mate. I like the custom work on the extension plates for mobo and lateral..


----------



## Weltschaninow

Thank you guys. Glad to be here, it's a really informative forum regarding case modding. Further pics of the build will follow


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weltschaninow*
> 
> Current state of S5 build


Very Nice







Looking forward to more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> @Welt ... that is one great first post!! Welcome.


Totally Agree, for a first post amazing


----------



## SteezyTN

Just a little update. I have an RX360 and 560GTS. I had issues with the screws that came with them. The RX has screws in the length of 30mm and the GTS has 28mm screws. For me to screw in my Vardars, as well as the radiator brackets (magnum side mounts), I had to get longer screws. I stopped by Ace Hardware this morning and picked up 1-1/4 inch length screws. For the RX, it had to be #6-32 (M3.5 I think) and for the GTS, it has to be #8-32 (M4). 1-1/4 is just enough to get the fan in. Now if you use a radiator gasket, or something else, the next step up WILL be needed.

This is just to help anyone that may need it


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weltschaninow*
> 
> Thank you guys. Glad to be here, it's a really informative forum regarding case modding. Further pics of the build will follow


By any chance do you have a build log. I really like the black white sticker bomb and the panels. Good stuff I want to see more


----------



## Weltschaninow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> By any chance do you have a build log. I really like the black white sticker bomb and the panels. Good stuff I want to see more


Thanks









There won't be a worklog at this forum but if you want to see more pictures of it check out the album (which will be updated permanently) of my mate who supported me building it up









-> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.847257848697897.1073741839.646923935397957&type=3


----------



## DarthBaggins

knew I recognized that bombing CL lol


----------



## Costas

Hey everyone - looking at ordering a SMA8 from Caselabs.

Quick question regarding the bottom chassis section. I note that there is an option to have the bottom section ordered as 'Solid' Vs 'Cutout with Coverplate'.

In your experience - Is it wise to select the 'Cutout and Coverplate' option for ease of access to water cooling components from the very bottom of the case or don't bother and simply order the 'Solid' option????

TIA


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Hey everyone - looking at ordering a SMA8 from Caselabs.
> 
> Quick question regarding the bottom chassis section. I note that there is an option to have the bottom section ordered as 'Solid' Vs 'Cutout with Coverplate'.
> 
> In your experience - Is it wise to select the 'Cutout and Coverplate' option for ease of access to water cooling components from the very bottom of the case or don't bother and simply order the 'Solid' option????
> 
> TIA


Depends. I went with cutout because I may add a pedestal to the bottom later.


----------



## 1911Savage

I got the cutout with cover plate just in case. I mean, with the cover on what is the difference? An if you have to drill holes in it or something it is easily replaced if you want to.


----------



## Costas

Yeh - good points guys - Especially if one needs to modify the plate with holes etc... As stated, you can simply purchase a replacement down the track if ever required.

I will opt for the cutout then.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

ok-- so i thought this was funny


----------



## VSG

It won't be as funny when you have to lug it around.


----------



## Mega Man

I won't be lugging it around. That's what the s3s are for. The tx10 stays where I put it


----------



## VSG

The TX10 doesn't listen to anyone, it makes you move it all over the house during the build and also to see what spot in the house it likes best.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol neither do M8's


----------



## Mega Man

yes they do ! they all want to be in my basement and to stay there.,.... forever


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I won't be lugging it around. That's what the *s3s* are for. The tx10 stays where I put it


I read this as like S8S but an S3S and was like WAT then my brain said no I think he ment S3's....right? OR am I going insane today?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I read this as like S8S but an S3S and was like WAT then my brain said no I think he ment S3's....right? OR am I going insane today?


Well I'm not qualified to tell your mental state, I did the exact same thing and came to the same conclusion


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I read this as like S8S but an S3S and was like WAT then my brain said no I think he ment S3's....right? OR am I going insane today?
> 
> 
> 
> Well *I'm not qualified to tell your mental state*, I did the exact same thing and came to the same conclusion
Click to expand...

Let me take over here..

You are both going insane today!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Let me take over here..
> 
> You are both going insane today!


Let me chime in, I can't be going insane today as that happened years ago


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Well I'm not qualified to tell your mental state, I did the exact same thing and came to the same conclusion


Glad I am not the only one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Let me take over here..
> 
> You are both going insane today!


oh









That would be a cool idea, cut a S3 down like the S8S..assuming there is still room for a gpu


----------



## Anateus

Could you guys please help me.
I will be sleeving my AX860, also shortening the cables to fit nicely in my S3.
Could anyone tell me how much sleeve should I order to do MOBO/CPU/GPU/some molex&SATA cables?

I know I should measure it myself, but I wont be able to do it before Friday.. And I will be left with nothing to do for the next 5 days before sleeving arrives







If I order it on Monday, it should come in the mail together with the case.
Thanks!


----------



## X-Nine

Just depends on how many cables you have. Figure 24 pin, plus your gpu wires, fans, temp sensors, etc.... You'll have to figure out the length of the wires, then add extra on for mishaps just in case.

The old MDPCX Sleeve kit contained the following:
•30 meter SMALL-Sleeve (black)
•3 meter ultra-thin-walled SMALL-Heatshrink 4:1 (black)
•5 meter SATA-Sleeve (black)
•0.7 meter SATA-Heatshrink 3:1 (black)
•2 meters BIG-Sleeve (black)
•0.3 meter BIG-Heatshrink 3:1 (black)
•0.2 meter JUMBO-Heatshrink 2:1 (black)

At least...I think that's what is all contained, it may have had a little more.

And I ALWAYS ordered extra, and always ended up using quite a bit of it. Thankfully I had stocked up over the years and still have extra for my projects so I don't have to use the other stuff out there.


----------



## Anateus

I dont think I will be sleeving anything except PSU cables.
Could you tell me what sleeve is best for heatshrinkless sleeving? I got my eyes on some PET sleeve from one modding shop in Poland, but I also thought about ordering paracord from Lutro0.


----------



## X-Nine

The best sleeving is not available right now as MDPCX is down till later this year, but Darkside is fairly close. Check out dazmodes site, he has a bunch of it on there.


----------



## Weltschaninow

Phalanx Sleeve from gosumodz ist also very nice for sleeving heatshrinkless.


----------



## nicholasewood

I have a case labs M8 can you add me to the Case Labs Owners Club?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The best sleeving is not available right now as MDPCX is down till later this year, but Darkside is fairly close. Check out dazmodes site, he has a bunch of it on there.


Thankfully he's changed his message... Nice to see he'll be back, even if only selling the larger packs... Not that I'd mind, since I'm going to have upwards of four or even five projects next year (all of which were put on hold this year due to various things, but now that they're steadily being taken care of.... ^_^)


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Thankfully he's changed his message... Nice to see he'll be back, even if only selling the larger packs... Not that I'd mind, since I'm going to have upwards of four or even five projects next year (all of which were put on hold this year due to various things, but now that they're steadily being taken care of.... ^_^)


As long as all the colours and the like of the sleeving is available, I will be one happy camper.


----------



## emsj86

Telios sleeving I believe is what is what is called is good. If check out icemodZ.com there not far f your in eu (Iceland) and his sleeving is good. He also has a good amount of mdpcx sleeving (just got a new order in on his website )


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I dont think I will be sleeving anything except PSU cables.
> Could you tell me what sleeve is best for heatshrinkless sleeving? I got my eyes on some PET sleeve from one modding shop in Poland, but I also thought about ordering paracord from Lutro0.


I considered Paracord, but ended up ordering Teleois. For my S5 / SLI I ordered 40m of 4mm sleeving, but only because I needed 20m black plus 2x10m two other colours. For your S3 you will be fine with 30m, probably fine with 20m.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Telios sleeving I believe is what is what is called is good. If check out icemodZ.com there not far f your in eu (Iceland) and his sleeving is good. He also has a good amount of mdpcx sleeving (just got a new order in on his website )


Was hoping this guy might have some mdpcx sleeve, but he has no sleeve at all. Only custom cables, meh









Checked out Phalanx, it looks great and those guys are from EU. Thanks!
Normally I would wait for MDPCX to come back, but im toooooo eager to sleeve now


----------



## emsj86

I'm pretty sure he does if you look in the sleeving section let me check. He does Icemodz.eu. See has a few colors.


----------



## Weltschaninow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Checked out Phalanx, it looks great and those guys are from EU. Thanks!


No Problem. I love working with it, great haptics









The anodized cable combs looking great too.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he does if you look in the sleeving section let me check. He does Icemodz.eu. See has a few colors.


Weird. Didnt show up anywhere on normal site. I'll use search option.


----------



## emsj86

Make it easier http://www.icemodz.eu/store/#!/MDPC-X-Expandable-Sleeve-NEW-Delivery/p/46832540/category=5474644


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Make it easier http://www.icemodz.eu/store/#!/MDPC-X-Expandable-Sleeve-NEW-Delivery/p/46832540/category=5474644


Thanks. Im sold on Phalanx Ocean Sapphire Blue though. Those colours from MDPCX dont look like they match Mayhems Raspberry Purple (correct me if they do







)


----------



## JoshuaB123

Anyone know if it's worth going Ventilated on the PSU side for a TH10A? Will it affect airflow?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Anyone know if it's worth going Ventilated on the PSU side for a TH10A? Will it affect airflow?


I think the only 2 ventilated spots on the PSU side is for the PSU's, so it will make sure they dont starve for air.


----------



## emsj86

No whatever works figure id just give an option


----------



## Dagamus NM

I was hoping that the back order status wouldn't affect accessories but it seems as though that is the case. Once I get my pedestal rad mounts and flex bay fan mounts I will be able to get my second loop running.

I still haven't decided on a paint scheme. Most likely a candy apple red with pearl exterior with a BMW alpine white II interior. I need to decide on any interior mods before then. I still have cables and all that to do but here he is running.


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm checking every few hours to see if my case arrived in Seattle. The 2 month wait wasnt too bad, but shipping is bad news!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm checking every few hours to see if my case arrived in Seattle. The 2 month wait wasnt too bad, but shipping is a b#*&h!


Seattle! +Rep


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/239915/reminder-the-rep-system-its-proper-usage


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Deimosian

I've ascended to modular aluminum nirvana.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> I've ascended to modular aluminum nirvana.


Looks like an S3 to me









TCO


----------



## lukeluke

Big brother is:
-Caselabs TH10A with 85mm extended top
-X99, 5960X, 3 x GTX780, 16GB DDR4, 3 monitors
-3 4.120 rads, including one Monsta
-4x3TB RAID, 500GB SSD
-Purpose: gaming and backup. Dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7

Little brother is:
-Caselabs M8
-X79, 3960K, 32GB DDR3, USB3.1
-2 120.3 rads
-4x5TB RAID, 4x5TB RAID, 4x6TB HDD, 500GB SSD
-Purpose: Ubuntu NAS, databases and programming

See more, and some WC items I have for sale, here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1571824/the-magnum-brothers-my-th10a-m8-and-battlestation


----------



## KShirza1

Getting there, plumbing and backplate on the way.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm checking every few hours to see if my case arrived in Seattle. The 2 month wait wasnt too bad, but shipping is bad news!


Tell me about it, I'm 2 days away, but still checks several times a day


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Getting there, plumbing and backplate on the way.


Looks nice, but if it where me so would I do something with those cables. Some cable combs migth do the trick.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Tell me about it, I'm 2 days away, but still checks several times a day


Yeah man, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow, the exact day school starts. I can't believe it.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah man, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow, the exact day school starts. I can't believe it.


That sucks, but at least so will you have a reason to not do homework








I'm on the other hand so lucky that I take weekend on wednesday this week, so I have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## Anateus

Still one month till uni starts. Enough time for all that tube bending and psu sleeving


----------



## ali13245

Can an SMA8 owner please measure the distance from the front case feet to front case, and the back case feet to the back case? I need to know if this will fit on my desk







I would also like to know the distance between the back case feet and front case feet


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Can an SMA8 owner please measure the distance from the front case feet to front case, and the back case feet to the back case? I need to know if this will fit on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to know the distance between the back case feet and front case feet


Quote:


> Exterior (width x depth x height) 11.25" x 26.56" x 25.75" (286m x 675mm x 654mm)
> (dimensions shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75'' (19mm) to height, optional standard casters add 2.6'' (67mm) and HD Casters add 3'' (76mm))


So if 286m x 675mm or 11.25" x 26.56" works, then you are good.


----------



## Anateus

Any RAM kits you guys might recommend for easy heatsink removal? I saw too many pics of broken memory banks and Im not so sure mine will survive my big hands


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Any RAM kits you guys might recommend for easy heatsink removal? I saw too many pics of broken memory banks and Im not so sure mine will survive my big hands


You can always go for ram without a heatsink, like Crucial DDR4 2133MHz


----------



## rioja

2133 is so low, just waste of money


----------



## Anateus

There are no bare kits, 2x8GB 2400Mhz I am looking after all have heatsinks. Although I've read that G.Skill honors their lifetime warranty even when you remove heatsinks.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> There are no bare kits, 2x8GB 2400Mhz I am looking after all have heatsinks. Although I've read that G.Skill honors their lifetime warranty even when you remove heatsinks.


Then only option left is Corsair Dominator Platinum: http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/memory/dominator-platinum
It should only be a few screws plus thermal pads that keep it together:


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Then only option left is Corsair Dominator Platinum: http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/memory/dominator-platinum
> It should only be a few screws plus thermal pads that keep it together:


Then I guess I'll take my chances with a heatgun. Even if I fail and will have to buy a second kit... it will still be cheaper than getting dominators


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Then I guess I'll take my chances with a heatgun. Even if I fail and will have to buy a second kit... it will still be cheaper than getting dominators


Seems HyperX Predator might be easy to remove as well:

But then again, all ram might be easy once you start doing it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Heat gun set to 480F takes them off very easily. The adhesive remains sticky so if you ever need to warranty just keep them in the box your memory came in and you will be able to easily stick them back on. Prying them off without a heat gun is a good way to destroy your ram. The adhesive to the heat spreader can be stronger than the solder joints holding your ram chips to the stick.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> So if 286m x 675mm or 11.25" x 26.56" works, then you are good.


you misunderstood me, I need the depth measurement between the front case feet and rear case feet. I know the total depth is 26.56".


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Aqua Computer knows how to make stuff, but the LED connector to the Farbwerk is not that pleasing:


Its a shame, but looks like there will be 1 set of ugly cables in my build, unless I find a way to cover it up or another cable that works.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah man, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow, the exact day school starts. I can't believe it.


That's exactly how I felt. I've been in school a week, and haven't had time to do much except mounting the pumps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Getting there, plumbing and backplate on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but if it where me so would I do something with those cables. Some cable combs migth do the trick.
Click to expand...

Please don't ruin that pretty build with crapy cable combs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> There are no bare kits, 2x8GB 2400Mhz I am looking after all have heatsinks. Although I've read that G.Skill honors their lifetime warranty even when you remove heatsinks.


That is not what I hear. I hear they do not honor the warranty if opened
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Aqua Computer knows how to make stuff, but the LED connector to the Farbwerk is not that pleasing:
> 
> 
> Its a shame, but looks like there will be 1 set of ugly cables in my build, unless I find a way to cover it up or another cable that works.


Ebay sells the cables. So you can buy one there or make your own


----------



## Dagamus NM

For the farbwerk it depends on where you plan on mounting them. My farbwerks will be well out of sight so I am using the same cables except mine are white throughout so even uglier than yours, well I don't know what happened to yours just before the clamp terminal.

Anyhow, I went with a bunch of PPCs led strips as they did not stock the aquacomputer LEDs, still not sure if they do. They have a decent looking braided cable sleeve on them so O will just splice them into the aquacomputer cables and not deal with either the crimp connector or having something that won't plug into the farbwerk headers.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please don't ruin that pretty build with crapy cable combs.


Maybe, but I still thinks that the cables needs something to not make them as tangled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ebay sells the cables. So you can buy one there or make your own


The problem is that all solder free options are white, for some strange reason. I have yet to find a black one.
And the problem with making my own, is the combo of soldering on sleeved cables, since I need to solder both ends. Plus that would leave me with a big heatshrinks on each end, which I'm not sure looks better.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> For the farbwerk it depends on where you plan on mounting them. My farbwerks will be well out of sight so I am using the same cables except mine are white throughout so even uglier than yours, well I don't know what happened to yours just before the clamp terminal.
> 
> Anyhow, I went with a bunch of PPCs led strips as they did not stock the aquacomputer LEDs, still not sure if they do. They have a decent looking braided cable sleeve on them so O will just splice them into the aquacomputer cables and not deal with either the crimp connector or having something that won't plug into the farbwerk headers.


Mounting the farbwerks them self out of sight, is not that hard. The problem is that the LED and so the cable, cant be hidden as easy.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Heat gun set to 480F takes them off very easily. The adhesive remains sticky so if you ever need to warranty just keep them in the box your memory came in and you will be able to easily stick them back on. Prying them off without a heat gun is a good way to destroy your ram. The adhesive to the heat spreader can be stronger than the solder joints holding your ram chips to the stick.


Thanks. Heatgun I have has something near that temp level








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is not what I hear. I hear they do not honor the warranty if opened


I was reading one thread here on OCN and someone quoted his emails with G.Skill. Their rep said that you are free to remove the heatsinks - you wont lose your lifetime warranty unless you damage RAM (scratch, chip, etc).


----------



## KShirza1

Sound suppression (HDD case area) and cable management..



[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, GTX 980 Ti, Custom loop)


----------



## KShirza1

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, GTX 980 Ti, Custom loop)


----------



## SteezyTN

Serious, and stupid, question for anyone who's done passthroughs. @TheCautiousOne mentioned that it's easy to take a piece of tubing and cut it to where it touches to floor. However, how can I find the center of the circle making sure the hole I will cut is centered?


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Serious, and stupid, question for anyone who's done passthroughs. @TheCautiousOne mentioned that it's easy to take a piece of tubing and cut it to where it touches to floor. However, how can I find the center of the circle making sure the hole I will cut is centered?


If you take your smart phone like an iPhone for example using the flash light line it from the hole from the exit hole to the floor it will create the perfect center If you're going for a strait line

JayzTwoCents on youtube has done this in His build SkunkWorks he has a video up on his channel going into details

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FjOX2s4vaY

around 22:36 in the Video which is what he does for his GPUs


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> If you take your smart phone like an iPhone for example using the flash light line it from the hole from the exit hole to the floor it will create the perfect center If you're going for a strait line
> 
> JayzTwoCents on youtube has done this in His build SkunkWorks he has a video up on his channel going into details
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FjOX2s4vaY
> 
> around 22:36 in the Video which is what he does for his GPUs


I understand the GPU's, but I still need a way to do the front radiator and the two pumps.


----------



## VSG

Trace around the tubing and use a punch to mark a center in the traced circle.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I understand the GPU's, but I still need a way to do the front radiator and the two pumps.


The way that " @TheCautiousOne mentioned that it's easy to take a piece of tubing and cut it to where it touches to floor." is also a good way as well you could always measure the tubing diameter and find the center that way by making sure you have the same radius on both sides if it helps sketch a circle around the tube and then find the center that way.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Trace around the tubing and use a punch to mark a center in the traced circle.


you beat me too it


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Mounting the farbwerks them self out of sight, is not that hard. The problem is that the LED and so the cable, cant be hidden as easy.


I feel you. The PPCs cable has been soldered to the led strip. The shrink wrap and sleeving is fine but you could easier change the sleeving from black. I somewhat recall there being several options on the sleeving. Anyhow, I will just cut off the ugly white clip head thing and probably throw a sleeve over the white AQC cable down to the terminal with the plug to the farbwerk. This leaves a splice which I will place just after the part where it goes out of sight. Easy peasy.

Otherwise it is trimming the rubber off of the strip or using non weatherproof. I prefer the way the light diffuses through the weatherproof.

I have a ton of LEDs in various lengths but will probably try and keep the lighting conservative. I like the look of a power plant of large factory off in the distance at night. The reflections from the nickel in my build from the red in the RVE and the little green LEDs at the PCIe connectors plus the light that bleeds through the IO panel from connections kind of remind me of what an old coal fired plant looks like at night.


----------



## SteezyTN

I think I'm doing really good for this build. I'm coming to an end tonight, so maybe tomorrow I'll finish the front rad passthroughs. What do you all think?





When I get my drill bit sometime on Wednesday, I'll start the actually drilling


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think I'm doing really good for this build. I'm coming to an end tonight, so maybe tomorrow I'll finish the front rad passthroughs. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get my drill bit sometime on Wednesday, I'll start the actually drilling


Looking great! When we going to se some benchies on this beast?


----------



## VSG

Looks great!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What do you all think?


I think it's pretty darn cool! But I'm getting jealous of your free time


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looking great! When we going to se some benchies on this beast?


Thanks. Probably not for a good month or so. I barely have time to put this together, so who knows when I'll get time for gaming and benches now that schools back up. 5 unit classes are a pain especially when an A is needed haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I think it's pretty darn cool! But I'm getting jealous of your free time


Free time? Free time? Free time? I have no idea what you're talking about







between school and working 24 hours on the weekends, I have no free time. I should be studying haha.


----------



## SimonOcean

@Dagamus NM. Wowzers: that is quiet some rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Serious, and stupid, question for anyone who's done passthroughs. @TheCautiousOne mentioned that it's easy to take a piece of tubing and cut it to where it touches to floor. However, how can I find the center of the circle making sure the hole I will cut is centered?


The other way of doing it is to take very accurate measurements from common fixed datum points. You need to use set squares and straight edges and it is a good idea to - at least - triple check all readings and find multiple datum points that you can compare measurements to ensure consistency. For example: 1) Back of case to tube edge coming out from reservoir port, at 90 degrees precise. 2) Front of case to tube edge. 3) Tube thickness. 4) Total inner case length. Measure all distances three times. Are individual measurements consistent? Do 1) + 2) + 3) = 4)? I so you have found tube floor intersection in x-axis. Now repeat process for y axis. Time consuming, but you can do it accurately. This is how I did the positioning for my floor drain and it worked out very well.


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

This is a bit strange, my package has gain weight in the toll








Fedex has the weight at 20.41 kgs, while my local post system says its 23,3 kg.

Not that it makes a difference, but its still strange that my case has grown 3 kg durring the trip.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> This is a bit strange, my package has gain weight in the toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedex has the weight at 20.41 kgs, while my local post system says its 23,3 kg.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference, but its still strange that my case has grown 3 kg durring the trip.


Customs paperwork and red tape?


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> This is a bit strange, my package has gain weight in the toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedex has the weight at 20.41 kgs, while my local post system says its 23,3 kg.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference, but its still strange that my case has grown 3 kg durring the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Customs paperwork and red tape?
Click to expand...

3 kg of paper and tape?
I dont think they added a book and then used several roles of tape on it


----------



## Archea47

Maybe they packed in a tree instead of card board and it's still photosynthesizing and sequestering CO2?

Maybe?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Customs paperwork and red tape?


More like lead tape!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> @Dagamus NM. Wowzers: that is quiet some rig.


Thank you sir.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> This is a bit strange, my package has gain weight in the toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedex has the weight at 20.41 kgs, while my local post system says its 23,3 kg.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference, but its still strange that my case has grown 3 kg durring the trip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> 3 kg of paper and tape?
> I dont think they added a book and then used several roles of tape on it


I used to work in the same office as the lady who handled our customs stuff. The amount of paperwork she
generated was so staggering I would not be all that surprised if that's what the weight gain was.


----------



## Anateus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1572066/build-log-cronos-caselabs-mercury-s3-hardline-petg-custom-cable-sleeving

I couldnt resist...


----------



## rioja

Heyaa, now I am official owner of SMA8 Gunmetal


----------



## ali13245

Congrats!


----------



## alltheGHz

yayyyy! The case arrived and I'm about to build it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> This is a bit strange, my package has gain weight in the toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedex has the weight at 20.41 kgs, while my local post system says its 23,3 kg.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference, but its still strange that my case has grown 3 kg durring the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Customs paperwork and red tape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 kg of paper and tape?
> I dont think they added a book and then used several roles of tape on it
Click to expand...

of course not ! it had a BABY !~ congrats in advance


----------



## kot0005




----------



## Anateus

I think you need a bigger monitor..


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build...I had a heart attack when I saw all those desktop icons


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*


It's rare case when SMA8 has one pump and one res


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> It's rare case when SMA8 has one pump and one res


Nice and simple single loop...


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I like it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> It's rare case when SMA8 has one pump and one res


I have two pumps and one res in my SMH10. I thought about getting a second res for symmetry, but the case is
kinda full already, so I decided against it (yes, I have managed to mostly use the space in an SMH10







).


----------



## Panther Al

I know the time frame for new cases is about 8 weeks, but does anyone know if that time frame applies to peds as well? Tend to think it does, though I am curious enogh to want to check - thinking that I might add a ped to my S8.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I think you need a bigger monitor..


Its 24inch ultrasharp 1200p monitor, the case just makes it look so small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> It's rare case when SMA8 has one pump and one res


I am getting another pump, my D5 is having trouble p[umping through 4 blocks, flow meter and 3 rads. Thinking of a low powered DDC. Going to install it in the bottom.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I know the time frame for new cases is about 8 weeks, but does anyone know if that time frame applies to peds as well? Tend to think it does, though I am curious enogh to want to check - thinking that I might add a ped to my S8.


If you look in their shop then the processing time for pedestal is 3-5 days (at least for S3 pedestal). If you look for the case it says 6-7 weeks.
Nevertheless I will be able to give you the final answer next week since I ordered the pedestal for S3 and some other spare parts 2 days ago. So if the lead time that short for those I will receive the shipping confirmation next week latest.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> I have two pumps and one res in my SMH10. I thought about getting a second res for symmetry, but the case is
> kinda full already, so I decided against it (yes, I have managed to mostly use the space in an SMH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


The same is me, I will have single loop with 2 pumps and 2 reservoirs (EK D5 Xres), just to fill empty space


----------



## Archea47

All you guys and your empty space









My S8+ped is Stuffed! Except between the top rads and video cards I suppose


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> All you guys and your empty space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My S8+ped is Stuffed! Except between the top rads and video cards I suppose


Need more fans then


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

No case today, so will have to settle for some more pics of my custom reservoirs:



Even the plugs are hand made


----------



## Mega Man

Welp my tx10 is sitting at home.









Too bad I am not


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Need more fans then


More fans and more thick fans







new eLoops 140 are 29 mm


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> More fans and more thick fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new eLoops 140 are 29 mm










I have some on the way









*EDIT:* and some of their 32mm thick, 120mm fans. If perform well enough they could be the new Push/Pull alternative for cramped spaces without giving up on performance potential of the radiator - maybe


----------



## Mega Man

tmp_17313-20150902_125707_resized1123116777.jpg 1438k .jpg file
Dodge ram 1500 for size comparison

.... it won't upload properly from my phone. ..... best I can do is attach it. Will ocn ever fix moble site


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* and some of their 32mm thick, 120mm fans. If perform well enough they could be the new Push/Pull alternative for cramped spaces without giving up on performance potential of the radiator - maybe


When do you expect to publish review?

I am contacting with NB now, if they will be able to provide me black rubber dampers instead of stock grey, I will get it for my build. This will be good replacement for EK Vardars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... it won't upload properly from my phone. ..... best I can do is attach it. Will ocn ever fix moble site


It's shown, 5.7 400 hp is good companion


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> When do you expect to publish review?
> 
> I am contacting with NB now, if they will be able to provide me black rubber dampers instead of stock grey, I will get it for my build. This will be good replacement for EK Vardars.


Quite A WHILE - with comparisons it's just too much work to go back and edit every review when the data changes from a new test samples results.
And publishing a review with out comparisons seems pointless to me.
So will be testing everything first, then publishing everything at once with performance data against everything I can scrounge


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*


You think we are so stupid as to believe that is a reservoir? Come on now...



(Remember kids... just say "NO").


----------



## alltheGHz

I just got my s5, and MAN, it's big!! For an MATX case, I feel like there is so much space wasted in it...


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think we are so stupid as to believe that is a reservoir? Come on now...
Click to expand...

Technically so is it 2 reservoirs with some tubes between them.
So its really 4 reservoirs total in my system, but since 2 and 2 is linked, so do I think of them as 2 reservoirs.


----------



## Archea47

Those look a whole lot like the new monsoon reservoirs Seross posted here a month or so back


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Those look a whole lot like the new monsoon reservoirs Seross posted here a month or so back


http://www.overclock.net/t/1567067/new-products-from-monsoon-cooling
I cant see the resemblence.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567067/new-products-from-monsoon-cooling
> I cant see the resemblence.


You're right, it wasn't Monsoon - my sincere apologies

Someone was posting pictures of a very similar reservoir recently (two chambers with spiraling acrylic between). Maybe it was you!


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567067/new-products-from-monsoon-cooling
> I cant see the resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it wasn't Monsoon - my sincere apologies
> 
> Someone was posting pictures of a very similar reservoir recently (two chambers with spiraling acrylic between). Maybe it was you!
Click to expand...

Found this in the pile of pictures here, so probally what you had in mind.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Found this in the pile of pictures here, so probally what you had in mind.


Can I get that in 1440p Please?

TCO


----------



## VSG

It's from Skeeper: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skeeper/786288178115655?fref=ts


----------



## OddsCrazyStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OddsCrazyStuff*
> 
> Found this in the pile of pictures here, so probally what you had in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get that in 1440p Please?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Its the original, so dont have a bigger one.

Looks like I pasted the wrong image, as this is the one I found in the thread.
I just happend to have the color liquid image of it laying around, so I grabbed that instead


----------



## Weltschaninow

The acrylic glass parts and foiling are finished. Next step will be bending the PETG-tubes
and installation of remaining watercooling parts


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I just got my s5, and MAN, it's big!! For an MATX case, I feel like there is so much space wasted in it...


Depends on what your stuffing in it. Mine is actually quite stuffed to the gills. When I tear it down again, I have to switch to acrylic and shorten my custom cables by a couple of inches.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weltschaninow*
> 
> The acrylic glass parts and foiling are finished. Next step will be bending the PETG-tubes
> and installation of remaining watercooling parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmmm, Bob Marley!

I saw Bob Marley & The Wailers in 1978...

BTW: Nice work!


----------



## SteezyTN

You guys were right about the regular drill bit for pas throughs lol. I ordered a 13/16" drill bit instead of a step but, and it works, but kind of a pain... But then again I didn't have anything securing the piece except my hand lol. I imaging it will be easier when I drill the hole in the case were its sturdy.


----------



## Mega Man

The tx10 is beyond amazing...

Disclaimer: please do not try this at home. This was done by a professionals.
This is a trained stunt baby. So not do this at home unless you are properly trained



Please excuse my house renovation.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You guys were right about the regular drill bit for pas throughs lol. I ordered a 13/16" drill bit instead of a step but, and it works, but kind of a pain... But then again I didn't have anything securing the piece except my hand lol. I imaging it will be easier when I drill the hole in the case were its sturdy.


Umm... Be careful. Maybe learn from my experience of this. I was using hand tools, but I did have the advantage of a workbench vice. See post number 45 in my build log here:

Build log / drilling 24mm holes into aluminium case.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You guys were right about the regular drill bit for pas throughs lol. I ordered a 13/16" drill bit instead of a step but, and it works, but kind of a pain... But then again I didn't have anything securing the piece except my hand lol. I imaging it will be easier when I drill the hole in the case were its sturdy.


Not a good idea to drill the case panels while in the case, you end up with metal filings in the case. This can be a bad idea as they could end up on your electronic components and short things out. If you need to use a hand held drill, best practice is to clamp the panel to a piece of wood to support the area being drilled and give you more to hold on to.


----------



## Archea47

Also try using a center punch and start with a small drill bit if you don't want the drill walking around on the panel

MegaMan that's such a great picture - AND GOOD LOOKING STUNT BABY!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> MegaMan that's such a great picture - AND GOOD LOOKING STUNT BABY!


Yup, fun photo MegaMan. Made in America! They got that right!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also try using a center punch and start with a small drill bit if you don't want the drill walking around on the panel
> 
> MegaMan that's such a great picture - AND GOOD LOOKING STUNT BABY!


After the small starter bit go straight to the full sized bit don't step up the bit sizes or you risk the bit grabbing in the smaller hole instead of cutting into the metal properly. This can cause the bit to jump and the hole won't be nice and smooth, at least this have been my experience - even with a drill press.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Not a good idea to drill the case panels while in the case, you end up with metal filings in the case. This can be a bad idea as they could end up on your electronic components and short things out. If you need to use a hand held drill, best practice is to clamp the panel to a piece of wood to support the area being drilled and give you more to hold on to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also try using a center punch and start with a small drill bit if you don't want the drill walking around on the panel
> 
> MegaMan that's such a great picture - AND GOOD LOOKING STUNT BABY!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> After the small starter bit go straight to the full sized bit don't step up the bit sizes or you risk the bit grabbing in the smaller hole instead of cutting into the metal properly. This can cause the bit to jump and the hole won't be nice and smooth, at least this have been my experience - even with a drill press.


What I did was drill a tiny hole, and then went straight to the 13/16 bit. It was a pain and all because I didn't have anything securing the piece I was cutting (which was the top cover plate). For the SMA8, I'll remove the mobo tray and the reservoirs/pumps and then start the drilling process.


----------



## bern43

Ugghhh. Just managed to round out the heads of two of the 6-32 screws on the back portion of the motherboard tray. Any idea how to easily get these out. I know you can drill them, or use an extractor. But I want to avoid having metal shards flying near my motherboard. Would epoxy on the tip of a sacrificial screwdriver work? I've been staring at my new blocks far too long to let two tiny stripped screws stop my rebuild!


----------



## alltheGHz

But won't the small bit also kinda jump around the piece of metal?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What I did was drill a tiny hole, and then went straight to the 13/16 bit. It was a pain and all because I didn't have anything securing the piece I was cutting (which was the top cover plate). For the SMA8, I'll remove the mobo tray and the reservoirs/pumps and then start the drilling process.


Didn't you say you lived near a Harbor Freight? If so, go NOW and buy this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-center-punch-with-brass-handle-62141.html

You'll thank me later.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Ugghhh. Just managed to round out the heads of two of the 6-32 screws on the back portion of the motherboard tray. Any idea how to easily get these out. I know you can drill them, or use an extractor. But I want to avoid having metal shards flying near my motherboard. Would epoxy on the tip of a sacrificial screwdriver work? I've been staring at my new blocks far too long to let two tiny stripped screws stop my rebuild!


Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...

A picture would help...


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...
> 
> A picture would help...


Rubber band trick didn't work. I'll post a pic when I get back from work later tonight.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> But won't the small bit also kinda jump around the piece of metal?


A center punch will keep a small bit from walking


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Didn't you say you lived near a Harbor Freight? If so, go NOW and buy this:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-center-punch-with-brass-handle-62141.html
> 
> You'll thank me later.


I just drove by one today haha









I have one, but it's the one that you hammer. It doesn't do a good job, so I may just go and get what you linked. I'll drive by it on my way home from school tonight if their still open. I get out at 9. BUT, will it still work with a bit as big as the 13/16 is? Can't a tiny hole with a smaller drill bit in the middle work?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also try using a center punch and start with a small drill bit if you don't want the drill walking around on the panel


Can this be used as a pilot bit?
http://m.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1-8-in-Titanium-Split-Point-Drill-Bits-2-Piece-DW1374/202248731


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> A center punch will keep a small bit from walking


What exactly is this? Do I put this where I want the hole drilled and smack it down with a hammer?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just drove by one today haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one, but it's the one that you hammer. It doesn't do a good job, so I may just go and get what you linked. I'll drive by it on my way home from school tonight if their still open. I get out at 9. BUT, will it still work with a bit as big as the 13/16 is? Can't a tiny hole with a smaller drill bit in the middle work?


Yeah, what I linked is just a center punch but it's spring loaded. Makes it a little easier to use where you don't have room for a hammer.
If you're still using the 13/16 bit you'll probably still want to drill a small pilot hole. So the center punch, spring loaded vs hammer type, is just a matter of preference.


----------



## SimonOcean

I would also recommend a spring loaded spring punch if you are a metal working beginner. (With hammer, it is harder to get impact power correct. With spring loaded it is "fool proof". Not saying you are a fool, but if a beginner this is the best option. It will leave a little dimple on the sheet metal which your drill bit can be aligned with and - if you are careful - will follow.


----------



## emsj86

Edit: ninja"d You can get a spring loaded hole pinch for cheap. I have for work. Works very well and is the size if a pen. The "kids" where I live use to use it for breaking into cars growing up...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What exactly is this? Do I put this where I want the hole drilled and smack it down with a hammer?


Yes sir, once nice solid blow with a hammer. Then a pilot bit shouldn't walk around and ruin your nice powdercoat

Edit: never used one of these fancy spring loaded types







All my machines and equipment are circa 1930-40


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Yes sir, once nice solid blow with a hammer. Then a pilot bit shouldn't walk around and ruin your nice powdercoat
> 
> Edit: never used one of these fancy spring loaded types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my machines and equipment are circa 1930-40


Hey man, at least you have more than the basics. Cool stuff, thank you!


----------



## SteezyTN

I just want to say how thankful I am. Why? Because I was just looking at my case and I remembered how much space I was given with my radiators/fans and pumps mounted. Check that out! I have to remove one of the fans just to fill it.



I may have my build finished by Tuesday. All I have left is cutting the pas throughs, cutting/bending the tubing, and filling her up. That's about it. I will also be sending back one of my 140ER fans due to the recall, and maybe more once I determine if the other three make the sound.

I can't thank CL enough with the build quality of this case. Now it may have taken me a good 5+ hours to put it together, but oh well







once I get it all filled up, I can then stash it away while I study haha jk


----------



## ruffhi

My order status has changed to shipped. Not ETA yet (CA to MA) but I am betting it will get here Wed next week ... right when I am away for a week. Nova X2M NAS build log coming up


----------



## zumppjr96

Hey everyone. New to overclock.net and love this thread. Proud owner of a SM8 here and need a little guidance. My SM8 will remain basic and I am not looking to overdue things (i.e. Pedestal or 120mm top albeit being cool as hell!). Right now I am running on air while I work on building the loop for water cooling. My question is with my 3 140mm fans installed on the front, I will only be able to fit a slim radiator in the top and a thick radiator on the front. Would it be more desirable or preferable to use 3 120mm fans in front with 2 open drive bays to accommodate for a thicker radiator on the top? Keep in mind I am going for more form over function for the most part.


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey strangers.







Been a long time since I've been in here, but I'm finally back to working on my build and figured I would share a little. Can't wait to finish and get back to gaming!
Sorry all I have is cell pics.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...
> 
> A picture would help...


Here's a pic.



I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?

And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Hey everyone. New to overclock.net and love this thread. Proud owner of a SM8 here and need a little guidance. My SM8 will remain basic and I am not looking to overdue things (i.e. Pedestal or 120mm top albeit being cool as hell!). Right now I am running on air while I work on building the loop for water cooling. My question is with my 3 140mm fans installed on the front, I will only be able to fit a slim radiator in the top and a thick radiator on the front. Would it be more desirable or preferable to use 3 120mm fans in front with 2 open drive bays to accommodate for a thicker radiator on the top? Keep in mind I am going for more form over function for the most part.


Welcome to OCN!

I own an SM8 also, I can tell you what I know from my setup:

First of all, are you planning to do a Push / Pull configuration?

If you are, I fit a 120.3 in front and a 120.3 on the top, with 64mm thickness Rads, both in Push / Pull, with enough room to mount a 250 tube reservoir with a D5 pump, mounted on the case divider, behind the front Rad... But, I changed that setup to a 120.2 on top so I could fit a DVD drive in the top...

For the 140mm, you will be able to fit a 140.3 in front and a 140.2 on top...

About the 140.3 on top, NO... Unless you have a 140.2 in front

My recommendation, 120.3 in front and 120.3 on top... or,140.3 in front and 140.2 on top...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...
> 
> A picture would help...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.
Click to expand...

You may be able to drill it out by starting with a small drill, and working your way up to a larger drill, this will release pressure so you can turn it out, or just drill it out completely. If you do that though, you may have metal left over in the internal threads that it screws into...

A variable speed drill motor would be the best starting at a low RPM and cranking it up as you go along...

Otherwise, you can always take it downtown


----------



## Wiz766

Looking for some help on here. Wanting to build a custom wood case for an experiment. Was looking at buying a CL motherboard tray to use to save me that headache. From experiance what would be the best tray to buy (standoffs and PCIe brackets)?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Looking for some help on here. Wanting to build a custom wood case for an experiment. Was looking at buying a CL motherboard tray to use to save me that headache. From experiance what would be the best tray to buy (standoffs and PCIe brackets)?


This would depend on what form factor motherboard you're using...

CaseLabs makes Tech Stations that have what you need...

You can locate them here...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/search.php?search_query=tech+static&correction=59081


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> This would depend on what form factor motherboard you're using...
> 
> CaseLabs makes Tech Stations that have what you need...
> 
> You can locate them here...
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/search.php?search_query=tech+static&correction=59081


Sweet thanks, it would be an ATX. CL is the only company I know of or easy access to buying just a mobo try to run SLI. Just need a way to mount it to some wood etc...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...
> 
> A picture would help...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.
Click to expand...

Not saying you should. But you can buy a small drill set (about 20ish ) use a small drill bit from the other side. You generally want a cheap drill bit as they ketch on the metal better. You're goal is to let the drill bit ketch and spin the screw out.

With that said this is not easy. And you can permanently damage your case.

You need to decide if it is worth the risk and judge if you can handle the damage to the case if you fail. And if you can handle the tools without issue


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> If you look in their shop then the processing time for pedestal is 3-5 days (at least for S3 pedestal). If you look for the case it says 6-7 weeks.
> Nevertheless I will be able to give you the final answer next week since I ordered the pedestal for S3 and some other spare parts 2 days ago. So if the lead time that short for those I will receive the shipping confirmation next week latest.


So meanwhile I can confirm that for the pedestal (at least S3) the processing time is only 3-5 days. I just got my confirmation about the shippment of my order.


----------



## SteezyTN

Got 8 of my 10 holes drilled. I'm going to change the layout of the CPU tubing because I don't want to drill into the mobo tray twice. But here's what I have now. Now I'll be 100% honest and tell you all that they don't link up 100% with the corresponding fittings. The GPU ones are a few mm off, and one of the front radiators fittings are a few mm off too. I'm waiting to drill the last two CPU pass throughs so I can install my pumps last to see how well the fittings line up. I'm not building a PC to look perfect.... I'm building a PC because it's become my hobby (a dang expensive one) and this is my dream PC. This build is going to have flaws, but they are my flaws











I need to get some padding of something for the passthrough on the middle where the two midplates meet. It's raised on one end, so it won't screw in. I cut off a piece of the padding that came with the primochill fittings lol.

Tomorrow I'm going to try and get the last drills done, and start the tubing.


----------



## Mega Man

With that I'll post a teaser. Probably won't post a full pic for a long Long time.

I will say my tri tone tx10 looks epic
?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Got 8 of my 10 holes drilled. I'm going to change the layout of the CPU tubing because I don't want to drill into the mobo tray twice. But here's what I have now. Now I'll be 100% honest and tell you all that they don't link up 100% with the corresponding fittings. The GPU ones are a few mm off, and one of the front radiators fittings are a few mm off too. I'm waiting to drill the last two CPU pass throughs so I can install my pumps last to see how well the fittings line up. I'm not building a PC to look perfect.... I'm building a PC because it's become my hobby (a dang expensive one) and this is my dream PC. This build is going to have flaws, but they are my flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some padding of something for the passthrough on the middle where the two midplates meet. It's raised on one end, so it won't screw in. I cut off a piece of the padding that came with the primochill fittings lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try and get the last drills done, and start the tubing.


You should have used the method Jayztwocents used to drill the passthroughs for the GPU's. It is the most accurate way in my opinion. Your passthroughs don't look terrible, I'd say that's looks pretty good doing it for the first time


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Put a rubber band over the head of the screw - press down with the phillips head screw driver and turn it out...
> 
> A picture would help...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying you should. But you can buy a small drill set (about 20ish ) use a small drill bit from the other side. You generally want a cheap drill bit as they ketch on the metal better. You're goal is to let the drill bit ketch and spin the screw out.
> 
> With that said this is not easy. And you can permanently damage your case.
> 
> You need to decide if it is worth the risk and judge if you can handle the damage to the case if you fail. And if you can handle the tools without issue
Click to expand...

Another good idea! Thanks Mega...

Hot being able to see it from the other side, it may not be able to be drilled straight enough from the other side...

Give it a go... "No Guts, No Glory"


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> With that I'll post a teaser. Probably won't post a full pic for a long Long time.
> 
> I will say my tri tone tx10 looks epic
> ?


Yes, yes indeed.... I like my dual tone s5, I cant imaging tri!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yes, yes indeed.... I like my dual tone s5, I cant imaging tri!


I make this face every time I look across the room and see my tri tone


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just want to say how thankful I am. Why? Because I was just looking at my case and I remembered how much space I was given with my radiators/fans and pumps mounted. Check that out! I have to remove one of the fans just to fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have my build finished by Tuesday. All I have left is cutting the pas throughs, cutting/bending the tubing, and filling her up. That's about it. I will also be sending back one of my 140ER fans due to the recall, and maybe more once I determine if the other three make the sound.
> 
> I can't thank CL enough with the build quality of this case. Now it may have taken me a good 5+ hours to put it together, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I get it all filled up, I can then stash it away while I study haha jk


Yeah, build quality is awesome. And I feel your pain. The power/reset switch connectors on
my board are hidden behind a fan, so each time I need to do something which requires me
to disconnect those, I need to take the fan off, which isn't all that comfy either due to its cables
having been tied to the other fans' wires and the tubing going pretty closely below that fan.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hey strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a long time since I've been in here, but I'm finally back to working on my build and figured I would share a little. Can't wait to finish and get back to gaming!
> Sorry all I have is cell pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is looking rather sweet!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> You should have used the method Jayztwocents used to drill the passthroughs for the GPU's. It is the most accurate way in my opinion. Your passthroughs don't look terrible, I'd say that's looks pretty good doing it for the first time


I did!


----------



## emsj86

And what method is this. Going to be doing some drilling myself this weekend. Normally I would just measure and measure again and use a tube as to mark it but always up for other ways


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> And what method is this. Going to be doing some drilling myself this weekend. *Normally I would just measure and measure again and use a tube as to mark it* but always up for other ways


That's what I did. I tried the JayzTwoCents light method and didn't have much luck.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.


Small flat punch to punch the screw flat, the shocks will loosen it up too, screwdriver firmly in place turn to undo it, if it isn't free yet then apply pressure while turning and hammer the end of the screw driver, this action is like an impact driver and if this doesn't get the screw out your last option is to drill it out.

Drilling is simple, start of mega thin and drill through the center, move up in size ever so slightly, before you get to the thread sizing drill the head off, remove the panel then chances are you can undo the screw by hand.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Small flat punch to punch the screw flat, the shocks will loosen it up too, screwdriver firmly in place turn to undo it, if it isn't free yet then *apply pressure while turning and hammer the end of the screw driver*, this action is like an impact driver and if this doesn't get the screw out your last option is to drill it out.
> 
> Drilling is simple, start of mega thin and drill through the center, move up in size ever so slightly, before you get to the thread sizing drill the head off, remove the panel then chances are you can undo the screw by hand.


This has usually worked for me too.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> This has usually worked for me too.


All good tips. I'm going to try the Screw-grab first with a new Klein screwdriver I just bought. I'll then give this a go. Then on to more drastic measures.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> All good tips. I'm going to try the Screw-grab first with a new Klein screwdriver I just bought. I'll then give this a go. Then on to more drastic measures.


If you damage the head anymore then my tips other than drilling it won't work. The pressure then hammer while turning is your best bet.


----------



## ruffhi

Nuke it from space ... its the only way to be sure.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just want to say how thankful I am. Why? Because I was just looking at my case and I remembered how much space I was given with my radiators/fans and pumps mounted. Check that out! I have to remove one of the fans just to fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have my build finished by Tuesday. All I have left is cutting the pas throughs, cutting/bending the tubing, and filling her up. That's about it. I will also be sending back one of my 140ER fans due to the recall, and maybe more once I determine if the other three make the sound.
> 
> I can't thank CL enough with the build quality of this case. Now it may have taken me a good 5+ hours to put it together, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I get it all filled up, I can then stash it away while I study haha jk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, build quality is awesome. And I feel your pain. The power/reset switch connectors on
> my board are hidden behind a fan, so each time I need to do something which requires me
> to disconnect those, I need to take the fan off, which isn't all that comfy either due to its cables
> having been tied to the other fans' wires and the tubing going pretty closely below that fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hey strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a long time since I've been in here, but I'm finally back to working on my build and figured I would share a little. Can't wait to finish and get back to gaming!
> Sorry all I have is cell pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is looking rather sweet!
Click to expand...

Thank you







I'm really happy with how well the Noctua fans are fitting with the dark gray color of the case.


----------



## Mega Man

two more teasers but that is it @wermad


Spoiler: I love the gray accents









is it me or is this new ?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-mount-single/


----------



## zumppjr96

I have 4x120mm on top available. The clearance between the top and the front 3x140mm fan bracket is roughly 35mm give or take 1mm (keep in mind my fans will be sitting above b/c of the 30mm top). A better question I should ask might be - Will the difference in cooling performance be that large if using a 480mm slim and 420mm thick as opposed to using a 480mm thick and 360mm thick radiator setup?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> two more teasers but that is it @wermad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I love the gray accents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it me or is this new ?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-mount-single/


Nice little monster you got there!

HDD cage just released this week; Kevin showed it in another thread in the CL subforum


----------



## Mega Man

i missed it ~~ too bad it isnt vented /


----------



## alltheGHz

Hello guys, my case arrived, and I am already looking to mod it.
I have a 240 flex bay fan mount, but I only need a 120. Ordering a 120 would mean $20 wasted where I could mod it.
Has anyone essentially cut a 240 flex bay in half? I would make it where the vents are all nice and neat, measure, ect, but how does that sound?


----------



## Mega Man

i wouldnt

either leave the 120 without a fan or add a second fan

imo it is not worth it as there would be a line of bare AL where you cut the flexbay and again imo it would look like crap


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah I thought about that, the part where I cut not having a bezel, but I think if I position it right I'll be OK, or maybe if I paint the optical drive white it'll match and not look as bad.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hello guys, my case arrived, and I am already looking to mod it.
> I have a 240 flex bay fan mount, but I only need a 120. Ordering a 120 would mean $20 wasted where I could mod it.
> Has anyone essentially cut a 240 flex bay in half? I would make it where the vents are all nice and neat, measure, ect, but how does that sound?


Dont do it. You got a beautiful case. Dont balls it up. Either spend the extra $20 on a 120 flex bay, or install a fan in the otherwise empty space.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> I have 4x120mm on top available. The clearance between the top and the front 3x140mm fan bracket is roughly 35mm give or take 1mm (keep in mind my fans will be sitting above b/c of the 30mm top). A better question I should ask might be - Will the difference in cooling performance be that large if using a 480mm slim and 420mm thick as opposed to using a 480mm thick and 360mm thick radiator setup?


It depends on what you are cooling, your operational fans speeds and the radiator manufacturer and model, but in general terms I would expect there to be slightly better cooling from 480mm slim and 420mm thick. But not a huge difference.

For background listen to this:


----------



## SteezyTN

Never ever ever ever again will I drill more than 5 passthroughs.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Screw-grab compound coming on Sat. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And yes, I'm going to invest in some better screw drivers. Lesson learned on this one.


Take a small punch or throw away little flat head screwdriver and catch that remaining corner with the tip and keep tapping it with a hammer. Unless it's crossthreaded it should come out - works 80% of the time every time on stubborn set screws

Edit: tap it on an angle counterclockwise so it unscrews


----------



## rickyman0319

how tall is M8 inclued pedstal, wheel and top part with 120mm Extended Ventilated?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hello guys, my case arrived, and I am already looking to mod it.
> I have a 240 flex bay fan mount, but I only need a 120. Ordering a 120 would mean $20 wasted where I could mod it.
> Has anyone essentially cut a 240 flex bay in half? I would make it where the vents are all nice and neat, measure, ect, but how does that sound?


I have a white 120 flex bay mount if interested in buying not sure what shipping would be but we could work something out. I also have a 240 flex bay mount as well that I will be selling. (Going to have a lot of water cooling parts up for sale when I'm done tear down the blue blurry build


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how tall is M8 inclued pedstal, wheel and top part with 120mm Extended Ventilated?


Going off the website specs, I think it should be at least 35inches tall. @DarthBaggins would be able to give an exact answer though


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how tall is M8 inclued pedstal, wheel and top part with 120mm Extended Ventilated?


87cm exactly give or take a mm


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Going off the website specs, I think it should be at least 35inches tall. @DarthBaggins would be able to give an exact answer though


**goes digging for measuring tape** 33.19in/84.30cm


----------



## SteezyTN

What do you all think? It's not perfect, but I guess I can say it's temporary for the time being. I've have so much studying to do, I just want to get this thing functional so I can focus on school.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? It's not perfect, but I guess I can say it's temporary for the time being. I've have so much studying to do, I just want to get this thing functional so I can focus on school.


Ya done good!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yep Steez, that is looking pretty darn good. That res setup is sweet and the red fittings with the red back plates look great too.

Put liquid in an start studying already. I should be studying myself but find myself watching Alabama work Wisconsin over and trying to find things to inspire me on here. Thank you for that.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? It's not perfect, but I guess I can say it's temporary for the time being. I've have so much studying to do, I just want to get this thing functional so I can focus on school.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya done good!
Click to expand...

Agreed!^


----------



## Mega Man

+1


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1


Found an accessory you need for your case, lol or at least hang above the diaper genie in the house


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Ya done good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yep Steez, that is looking pretty darn good. That res setup is sweet and the red fittings with the red back plates look great too.
> 
> Put liquid in an start studying already. I should be studying myself but find myself watching Alabama work Wisconsin over and trying to find things to inspire me on here. Thank you for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Agreed!^


Thanks all. For a while I'll use the CPU with flex tubing because honestly I was too lazy to drill more holes lol. That's 100% temporary until I have more time to do the bends and such. I ran into an issue with the thickness of my 560 and the front radiator pass troughs. I went 30mm thick because of the GPU's but I totally forgot about the front rad haha. I had to bend the fitting a little to get the 560 in place. I'm just glad I got it all working.

I'm at work right now and get off In an hour and a half. When I get home I start filling it with part 2 of Mayhems blitz. I tried to leak test it before I left, but it was dropping about 0.5 PSI every 8 minutes (air leak testing). Probably tomorrow or the next I'll put the pastel ice white in. I'm going to have issues with the filling because I ran out of 90 degree fittings and I don't have a necessary filling tool yet because of the small amount of clearance.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Found an accessory you need for your case, lol or at least hang above the diaper genie in the house
Click to expand...

your right ill pm you my address !~


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol, above it I have my Ryu headband


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha it's good, it's missing the windowed top though, and maybe a front mount 240 and aquaero. I'd like to powdercoat it something other than black too. Also wanting to mod the SMA8 a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many plans, so little time.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Its 24inch ultrasharp 1200p monitor, the case just makes it look so small.
> I am getting another pump, my D5 is having trouble p[umping through 4 blocks, flow meter and 3 rads. Thinking of a low powered DDC. Going to install it in the bottom.


Great monitor







. Luv'd my 5x1 array a few years back w/ my old STH10:



Contemplating going back to 5x1 but using five dell p2416D 2560x1440 monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tmp_17313-20150902_125707_resized1123116777.jpg 1438k .jpg file
> Dodge ram 1500 for size comparison
> 
> .... it won't upload properly from my phone. ..... best I can do is attach it. Will ocn ever fix moble site


Lol, its hilarious how big these guys are, especially w/ an added pedestal. I didn't wanna bother Stren by breaking it down or diy @ his home, so I folded down my seats in my Expy and just took the wifey (kids @ school and care). Its not heavy surprisingly when its empty for its size, but its got some heft and size that it takes two to load/unload. My 07 expedition swallowed the case on its side w/ the ped with a bit of room left. Luv how the rear and middle seats fold completely flat. I took off the handles (something from painful prior experience).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Welp my tx10 is sitting at home.
> *snip*
> 
> Too bad I am not
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The tx10 is beyond amazing...
> 
> Disclaimer: please do not try this at home. This was done by a professionals.
> This is a trained stunt baby. So not do this at home unless you are properly trained
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my house renovation.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> With that I'll post a teaser. Probably won't post a full pic for a long Long time.
> 
> I will say my tri tone tx10 looks epic
> 
> *snip*
> ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> two more teasers but that is it @wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it me or is this new ?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-hdd-mount-single/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Noyce







, would like moar pics pls! Cutey ready to inherit your TX in the future







. I'm kinda of on the fence on triple schemes. I couldn't really do much about my colors but the compononents and accessories in black (and some red) make it a bit busy imho. You can get away with it in a tx10 tbh but my ocn ocd keeps nagging me (may need to swap all 64 corsair fan rings....







). Probaly some plasti dip the case









Hey, what filters are you gonna use? I'm thinking of getting 100 micron mesh and just using that to custom mount it using something.


----------



## Mega Man

pffffft filters are for babies !


----------



## wermad

Lol, seriously, I can't let it get dusty. Just not my cup of tea (ocn ocd strikes again!).


----------



## Mega Man

i have nitrogen bottles for that

its just dead skin


----------



## SteezyTN

It's actually growing on me. Temporary might stay "temporary" for a while







Going to fill it with Ice White right now. I think I made the loop too big. It takes almost 4 litters, and it takes forever to drain. Because of all the passthroughs and shaping of the loop, I have to tear it down just to drain it. My drain draining system is only good for the first litter or so.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's actually growing on me. Temporary might stay "temporary" for a while


That's pretty much the story of my build. :lachen;

Anyway, finally managed to assemble my rig. It's only taken me four years or so from when I started
buying parts for it. It's not yet truly complete, but I'll label it as "presentable" for the time being. The
original concept was copper pipes, but I had to change plans for now due to financial reasons.


























I came to really appreciate the separate motherboard tray in this build. The tray itself as it is in this pic weights 9.3 kg (~20 lbs).


















Overall I'm pretty happy with how it is at the moment, even if there's still stuff I want to improve upon. At
least it's finally up and running in a proper state instead of the ghetto mess it was before.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's actually growing on me. Temporary might stay "temporary" for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the story of my build. :lachen;
> 
> Anyway, finally managed to assemble my rig. It's only taken me four years or so from when I started
> buying parts for it. It's not yet truly complete, but I'll label it as "presentable" for the time being. The
> original concept was copper pipes, but I had to change plans for now due to financial reasons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came to really appreciate the separate motherboard tray in this build. The tray itself as it is in this pic weights 9.3 kg (~20 lbs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with how it is at the moment, even if there's still stuff I want to improve upon. At
> least it's finally up and running in a proper state instead of the ghetto mess it was before.
Click to expand...

Good job! Really SWEET...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's actually growing on me. Temporary might stay "temporary" for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the story of my build. :lachen;
> 
> Anyway, finally managed to assemble my rig. It's only taken me four years or so from when I started
> buying parts for it. It's not yet truly complete, but I'll label it as "presentable" for the time being. The
> original concept was copper pipes, but I had to change plans for now due to financial reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came to really appreciate the separate motherboard tray in this build. The tray itself as it is in this pic weights 9.3 kg (~20 lbs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with how it is at the moment, even if there's still stuff I want to improve upon. At
> least it's finally up and running in a proper state instead of the ghetto mess it was before.
Click to expand...

Copper and black never gets old. Love it! Nice cable management too!


----------



## ali13245

Alright guys, I've asked before, but I'm going to ask again. I headed over to PPC's and noticed that they are offering 10% off for orders above $500 for labor day which is great for me. If I order these items, is it okay if just put them aside until I order my SMA8? Will anything be "expired" or something along those lines? Also, what if 2 months later down the road I find out something was DOA, can I resolve that issue fairly easy or will I be screwed? Since I already know how I'm going to do my loop, I would really like to take advantage of this offer while it lasts. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Alright guys, I've asked before, but I'm going to ask again. I headed over to PPC's and noticed that they are offering 10% off for orders above $500 for labor day which is great for me. If I order these items, is it okay if just put them aside until I order my SMA8? Will anything be "expired" or something along those lines? Also, what if 2 months later down the road I find out something was DOA, can I resolve that issue fairly easy or will I be screwed? Since I already know how I'm going to do my loop, I would really like to take advantage of this offer while it lasts. What do you guys think I should do?


Email PPC's and ask them...

You can also call them...

888-381-8222


----------



## ali13245

I just called them, but no one is answering. It keeps telling me to leave a voicemail, and that they will call back which they never did


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, is there any other way to mount a 120mm fan onto the flex bay without using the 120.2 included mount? If no one responds in 2 hours I'm just cutting my 120.2 mount in half.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Good job! Really SWEET...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Copper and black never gets old. Love it! Nice cable management too!


Thanks guys! Feels so good finally having it up and running in an if not final then at least presentable state.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I just called them, but no one is answering. It keeps telling me to leave a voicemail, and that they will call back which they never did


Off for Labor Day, maybe?


----------



## Mega Man

Probably


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, is there any other way to mount a 120mm fan onto the flex bay without using the 120.2 included mount? If no one responds in 2 hours I'm just cutting my 120.2 mount in half.


in half an hour im cutting my mount in half


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I just called them, but no one is answering. It keeps telling me to leave a voicemail, and that they will call back which they never did


It's Labor Day, and they might not be in. Also, it takes me forever to get ahold of someone via phone. So therefor, we don't know lol


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> in half an hour im cutting my mount in half


Why butcher the mount? Do you need the lost flexbays or do you just not want to see the empty fan space? It's a decision I think you'll quickly regret - just order a 120.1 mount, it won't take long to get it plus you'll have flexibility that way if you change your mind....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, is there any other way to mount a 120mm fan onto the flex bay without using the 120.2 included mount? If no one responds in 2 hours I'm just cutting my 120.2 mount in half.
> 
> 
> 
> in half an hour im cutting my mount in half
Click to expand...

gl i dont think you will like it,

seriously just buy another and keep the one you have as a spare


----------



## Dagamus NM

Alpenwasser, your build is looking pretty nice. My favorite parts are the platimax pulling air through the front and the motherboard setup. Looks great. What block is that on the board?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Alright guys, I've asked before, but I'm going to ask again. I headed over to PPC's and noticed that they are offering 10% off for orders above $500 for labor day which is great for me. If I order these items, is it okay if just put them aside until I order my SMA8? Will anything be "expired" or something along those lines? Also, what if 2 months later down the road I find out something was DOA, can I resolve that issue fairly easy or will I be screwed? Since I already know how I'm going to do my loop, I would really like to take advantage of this offer while it lasts. What do you guys think I should do?


It is very common for people to buy parts and not use them for several months afterwards while assembling their complete build. That said, many of your components can be tested without having your builds complete.

Don't bother calling PPCs, I don't know why they even bother listing a phone number as they never answer. Email is your best bet but even then it can be tough as those sometimes go ignored too.

I can't wait for modmymods or whatever they call themselves get up and running fully. I am talking fittings and all the little things, the parts that I can never seem to have enough of.


----------



## alltheGHz

Alright, I cut the fan mount. It looks just fine, I hid the cut part at the very bottom where it is almost impossible to see the bare metal.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It is very common for people to buy parts and not use them for several months afterwards while assembling their complete build. That said, many of your components can be tested without having your builds complete.
> 
> Don't bother calling PPCs, I don't know why they even bother listing a phone number as they never answer. Email is your best bet but even then it can be tough as those sometimes go ignored too.
> 
> I can't wait for modmymods or whatever they call themselves get up and running fully. I am talking fittings and all the little things, the parts that I can never seem to have enough of.


Thanks for the help. How can I test out the components without having the actual build done?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for the help. How can I test out the components without having the actual build done?


just build the loop outside the case









example:


----------



## KShirza1

leak testing









Pics with a S6 edge for now


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for the help. How can I test out the components without having the actual build done?


What these guys said ^.

What all components did you order?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for the help. How can I test out the components without having the actual build done?


Jump your power supply, and use the switch to toggle on or off



or buy a adapter



it allows you to run your loop alone no matter how you leak test (in or out). I get pretty confident with good fittings and blocks.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I just called them, but no one is answering. It keeps telling me to leave a voicemail, and that they will call back which they never did


Guess those *Lazy Bumbs* toke off for Labor Day...


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> just build the loop outside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> example:


Thanks







. so after I leak test all the components and all goes well, Can I then just put them all back in their packaging, and then when it comes time to do my loop, everything will still be good to go?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What these guys said ^.
> 
> What all components did you order?


I got 2 radiators, 2 gpu blocks, cpu block, 2 res/pump combo's, along with some 90 degree fittings, passthroughs, tubing, etc...

Is it possible to test all the components like Gabrielzm did in the photo above with all the components that I got?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Guess those *Lazy Bumbs* toke off for Labor Day...


Sure looks like they did. Besides that, no one ever answers the phone when I call regularly. It always tells me to leave a voicemail message


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Guess those *Lazy Bumbs* toke off for Labor Day...


They *TOKE* off for Labor Day?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . so after I leak test all the components and all goes well, Can I then just put them all back in their packaging, and then when it comes time to do my loop, everything will still be good to go?
> I got 2 radiators, 2 gpu blocks, cpu block, 2 res/pump combo's, along with some 90 degree fittings, passthroughs, tubing, etc...
> 
> Is it possible to test all the components like Gabrielzm did in the photo above with all the components that I got?


Yep. You can either hook up everything as it is and run it or you can hook it up to your CPUs/GPUs along with everything with the motherboard sitting in the tray the motherboard came in or use some other old case to better support your GPUs, or just lay it horizontal.

You also start using your PC, albeit in a somewhat limited capacity.

If you are just running your pump then you just need to jump your power supply and hook up whatever runs your pumps. EVGA power supplies some with one of those jumpers.


----------



## ali13245

Hmm... Would I be able to run just the CPU and GPU blocks alone? I don't want to put the GPU blocks on my cards yet, same goes for the CPU.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yes.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> They *TOKE* off for Labor Day?


That was one hell of a typo!

Who knows, maybe they did!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> just build the loop outside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> example:


That's a really nice fan in your pic...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> leak testing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some Pictoral Documentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics with a S6 edge for now


Did you just use x1 clear/pure H20 then add a A2 Booster?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Did you just use x1 clear/pure H20 then add a A2 Booster?


Distilled water and silver coil.

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Coils-Antimicrobial-999-Strip/dp/B00A66HMRC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441701454&sr=8-1&keywords=silver+coil


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Alpenwasser, your build is looking pretty nice. My favorite parts are the platimax pulling air through the front and the motherboard setup. Looks great. What block is that on the board?


Thanks! I really like that setup too since it allows for dual 560s in the bottom, all nice and symmetrical. I have run
into a bit of a luxury problem with the setup though: Since the PSU fan is so prominently on the front, when the rig
runs at full load the PSU fan starts to spin up to audible levels. It's not loud at all, but since I have so much radiator
surface I can turn down the rad fans to ~500 rpm or so which makes them practically inaudible, and the next thing
you hear is then the PSU fan. I haven't really decided yet whether it bothers me enough to do something about it
though. Maybe buy the 1500 W Platimax, since that would run at lower load relative to its full capacity, the fan on
that one might not spin up as much? Not sure. Could also buy a second Platimax, but I'm not sure where I'd fit
that, would be a bit tricky (I don't want to get anything other than a Platimax tbh because I don't have the time to redo
the PSU cables at the moment).

But even then, I could still hear the GPUs' power delivery system buzzing, which I'll never get rid of no matter what,
and there's always the pumps to consider. In any case, at the moment I don't have the money for a new

Don't get me wrong though, it really is a luxury problem, I'm very happy with the build as it is at the moment, it's
just the disadvantage of having such quiet cooling overall I suppose.









The motherboard block is a MIPS. Was pretty damn expensive (~200 $), but very nice piece of gear. Originally
the screws were naked steel, I've painted them copper.

EDIT: I've also thought about swapping out the fan in the PSU, but since it's running 24/7 at load I'm not really
sure yet if I want to tamper with the unit's cooling.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Alright, I cut the fan mount. It looks just fine, I hid the cut part at the very bottom where it is almost impossible to see the bare metal.


Show pics


----------



## emsj86

Never will I work with thin acrylic again what a headache for me. Cracked slightly once my drill went through and caught. .


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Thanks! I really like that setup too since it allows for dual 560s in the bottom, all nice and symmetrical. I have run
> into a bit of a luxury problem with the setup though: Since the PSU fan is so prominently on the front, when the rig
> runs at full load the PSU fan starts to spin up to audible levels. It's not loud at all, but since I have so much radiator
> surface I can turn down the rad fans to ~500 rpm or so which makes them practically inaudible, and the next thing
> you hear is then the PSU fan. I haven't really decided yet whether it bothers me enough to do something about it
> though. Maybe buy the 1500 W Platimax, since that would run at lower load relative to its full capacity, the fan on
> that one might not spin up as much? Not sure. Could also buy a second Platimax, but I'm not sure where I'd fit
> that, would be a bit tricky (I don't want to get anything other than a Platimax tbh because I don't have the time to redo
> the PSU cables at the moment).
> 
> But even then, I could still hear the GPUs' power delivery system buzzing, which I'll never get rid of no matter what,
> and there's always the pumps to consider. In any case, at the moment I don't have the money for a new
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it really is a luxury problem, I'm very happy with the build as it is at the moment, it's
> just the disadvantage of having such quiet cooling overall I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard block is a MIPS. Was pretty damn expensive (~200 $), but very nice piece of gear. Originally
> the screws were naked steel, I've painted them copper.
> 
> EDIT: I've also thought about swapping out the fan in the PSU, but since it's running 24/7 at load I'm not really
> sure yet if I want to tamper with the unit's cooling.


Ahh MIPS, luxury problems indeed. What motherboard is that and what processors are you running under them purty blocks?

If I can get my foundation to allocate funds, my next build may just be a dual Xeon server to work with data from the CT Scanners at all eight of my hospitals. Add a few K40 equivalents from the Pascal range and house it all in a TX10.

It would have to be named Ghostface.

Is that a 1000W or a 1350W? I thought that the eVGA cables were interchangeable with the Platimax, perhaps I am mixing them up. I can't check until Friday, perhaps somebody can confirm one way or another.


----------



## SteezyTN

All done! Not 100% yet because I still need to add my lights (don't feel like setting them up right now haha), and return some of my Vardar 140ER's due to the metal clicking and the recall. I'm actually very satisfied with how it turned out. I've had a few people say stuff regarding the soft and hard tubing, but it's my build and if they don't like it, so be it. You can't please everyone.



I really appreciate all the help I've been given, especially about the case, and I mean ALL my questions about the case when customizing it, and especially about the size hole to cut for the passthroughs.

Now it's time to study. First exam on Monday for my main class, so no gaming for now


----------



## Anateus

Bloody outrageous! Got my case yesterday.. And I'm still not finished with painting my house interior


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Thanks! I really like that setup too since it allows for dual 560s in the bottom, all nice and symmetrical. I have run
> into a bit of a luxury problem with the setup though: Since the PSU fan is so prominently on the front, when the rig
> runs at full load the PSU fan starts to spin up to audible levels. It's not loud at all, but since I have so much radiator
> surface I can turn down the rad fans to ~500 rpm or so which makes them practically inaudible, and the next thing
> you hear is then the PSU fan. I haven't really decided yet whether it bothers me enough to do something about it
> though. Maybe buy the 1500 W Platimax, since that would run at lower load relative to its full capacity, the fan on
> that one might not spin up as much? Not sure. Could also buy a second Platimax, but I'm not sure where I'd fit
> that, would be a bit tricky (I don't want to get anything other than a Platimax tbh because I don't have the time to redo
> the PSU cables at the moment).
> 
> But even then, I could still hear the GPUs' power delivery system buzzing, which I'll never get rid of no matter what,
> and there's always the pumps to consider. In any case, at the moment I don't have the money for a new
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it really is a luxury problem, I'm very happy with the build as it is at the moment, it's
> just the disadvantage of having such quiet cooling overall I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard block is a MIPS. Was pretty damn expensive (~200 $), but very nice piece of gear. Originally
> the screws were naked steel, I've painted them copper.
> 
> EDIT: I've also thought about swapping out the fan in the PSU, but since it's running 24/7 at load I'm not really
> sure yet if I want to tamper with the unit's cooling.


Alpen. You might try to get a Fan adapter to connect the PSU fan directly to fan controller or MB. Usually the PSU fans use that small low profile PWM fan header. That is an easy change









this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html?id=35rgpqkj&mv_pc=859


----------



## Deeptek

Dont think i have really posted this in here yet but here is my rig in its current state.


----------



## Archea47

It was so much fun building my S8











I have the pressure check going again today, if it looks good when I get home I'll be flushing with Mayhem's Blitz 2 tonight and perhaps Pastel ... Tomorrow! Then the full pics will come

Gotta say though ... I thought plenty of times this S8+Ped is just too small


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Dont think i have really posted this in here yet but here is my rig in its current state.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like your build, those colors were some of the ones that inspired me to get into this hobby in the first place, unfortunately the stupid slinky computer build killed that color scheme for me. Now I cannot see that glowing green without realizing that nVidia is burned into my retinas from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> It was so much fun building my S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pressure check going again today, if it looks good when I get home I'll be flushing with Mayhem's Blitz 2 tonight and perhaps Pastel ... Tomorrow! Then the full pics will come
> 
> Gotta say though ... I thought plenty of times this S8+Ped is just too small


I want to play in one of those some day. Maybe I will convert one of my craptastic boxes over to an s8. That would be fun.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html?id=35rgpqkj&mv_pc=859


Is frozencpu.com working? Every time I use it I can't seem to check out. I fill my cart with stuff then go looking / hunting for the check out button. Am I missing something or ... are they just gone?


----------



## emsj86

Frozencpu has been down for awhile now. They say they'll be open soon and heard that if you call you can order. I think the link posted was more to show you what it was. Have you tried performancepc.com. Also on another note. I'm not a fan of uv lighting but that sm8 neon green build is awesome.


----------



## ruffhi

I've picked up some stuff from PPCS ... but I can see myself getting into making my own cables. I have been reading the BBBB thread from 2 or 3 years ago and picking up tons of ideas - and the itch to make myself some custom fan cables.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Never will I work with thin acrylic again what a headache for me. Cracked slightly once my drill went through and caught.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .










What type of bit were you using? I never had an issue and I drilled many holes.


----------



## emsj86

I was using a Colbolt 1/2 bit. I tried again today started with small bits until t started hh tanning and used cone sanding attachment and outside of some polish it came it perfect. I've drilled many items but maybe it was this plexiglass (3mm thick ) but it just. Cracked on the slightest thing. Check it out (polishing is still needed and some touch ups but I'm happy).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Is frozencpu.com working? Every time I use it I can't seem to check out. I fill my cart with stuff then go looking / hunting for the check out button. Am I missing something or ... are they just gone?


They only take phone orders...

They told me a couple months ago they'd be on line soon...










BTW: they only ship UPS -= an insanely expensive way to go!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I was using a Colbolt 1/2 bit. I tried again today started with small bits until t started hh tanning and used cone sanding attachment and outside of some polish it came it perfect. I've drilled many items but maybe it was this plexiglass (3mm thick ) but it just. Cracked on the slightest thing. Check it out (polishing is still needed and some touch ups but I'm happy).


This is looking so great! I can't wait to see what the outcome is.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Is frozencpu.com working? Every time I use it I can't seem to check out. I fill my cart with stuff then go looking / hunting for the check out button. Am I missing something or ... are they just gone?


Oh just used the link to show the stuff...Frozen site still is 100% better than PPC to find things.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh just used the link to show the stuff...Frozen site still is 100% better than PPC to find things.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Why butcher the mount? Do you need the lost flexbays or do you just not want to see the empty fan space? It's a decision I think you'll quickly regret - just order a 120.1 mount, it won't take long to get it plus you'll have flexibility that way if you change your mind....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gl i dont think you will like it,
> 
> seriously just buy another and keep the one you have as a spare


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Show pics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Show pics


















For anyone that is interested, here is my build log ;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that is interested, here is my build log ;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx


looks good pretty steady cut with a dremel def would of went with the 120.1 mount myself


----------



## Archea47

Nice work GHz, way to make it work with what you have in an elegant way









SteezyTN great build as well. No worries I have flex vs. hardline on the CPU as well. Just use my excuse: I have multiple processors and like to reapply TIM - without sweeping flexible bends that means draining the fluid (such as hard tubing or short runs with adjacent 90s to mobo blocks) before removing the CPU block. The passthroughs came out great too.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Nice work GHz, way to make it work with what you have in an elegant way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteezyTN great build as well. No worries I have flex vs. hardline on the CPU as well. Just use my excuse: I have multiple processors and like to reapply TIM - without sweeping flexible bends that means draining the fluid (such as hard tubing or short runs with adjacent 90s to mobo blocks) before removing the CPU block. The passthroughs came out great too.


Thanks. I definitely understand it's not the best and not everyone will like it. But I was on limited time with school as my priority at the moment. When the semester is over, I will go back and clean up the runs a lot better.

And it's kind of sad how I've had people tell me they don't like it (they haven't said those exact words, but they were hinting they didn't). I mean who has the right to say they don't like a build, when they have never built a custom loop with parts to this extent. I worked my butt off on this build. If they don't like it, screw em. I can't please everyone.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> And it's kind of sad how I've had people tell me they don't like it (they haven't said those exact words, but they were hinting they didn't). I mean who has the right to say they don't like a build, when they have never built a custom loop with parts to this extent. I worked my butt off on this build. If they don't like it, screw em. I can't please everyone.


At the end of the day you can use the rigs to settle it on the Battlefield









My rig Daedalic is getting cleaned & ready to come online with Mayhem's blitz II so the cables are disconnected

Here's some more hardline/softline hybrid: (I really go have multiple chips and TIMs)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Nice work GHz, way to make it work with what you have in an elegant way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteezyTN great build as well. No worries I have flex vs. hardline on the CPU as well. Just use my excuse: I have multiple processors and like to reapply TIM - without sweeping flexible bends that means draining the fluid (such as hard tubing or short runs with adjacent 90s to mobo blocks) before removing the CPU block. The passthroughs came out great too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I definitely understand it's not the best and not everyone will like it. But I was on limited time with school as my priority at the moment. When the semester is over, I will go back and clean up the runs a lot better.
> 
> And it's kind of sad how I've had people tell me they don't like it (they haven't said those exact words, but they were hinting they didn't). *I mean who has the right to say they don't like a build, when they have never built a custom loop with parts to this extent.* I worked my butt off on this build. If they don't like it, screw em. I can't please everyone.
Click to expand...

Everyone has their own sense of aesthetics, and each person is as entitled to his as any other person is entitled to theirs, so yea, everyone has the "right" to like something or not.

That being said, some people's senses are more closely aligned with many others, while a few see things much differently.

How hard you worked on something isn't necessarily relevant to how it looks . . . . . there's some builds I've seen that are massively huge expenditures of design, work and effort, . . . and still look like monstrosities, though no doubt the builders see them as works of art.

In the end, it's all about how it works for you, the builder. . . .

Only you know all the factors that weighed into each choice you made along the way, and as long as you aren't second guessing yourself, then just let the criticism pass by without internalizing it.

Darlene


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Ahh MIPS, luxury problems indeed. What motherboard is that and what processors are you running under them purty blocks?


That's an EVGA SR-2 running two X5680 Xeons (6C/12T, 3.33 GHz @ stock). At some point I want to overclock
those babies, though probably not by too much as the rig is running 24/7 at full load for BOINC. But 4 GHz would
be a nice round number.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If I can get my foundation to allocate funds, my next build may just be a dual Xeon server to work with data from the CT Scanners at all eight of my hospitals. Add a few K40 equivalents from the Pascal range and house it all in a TX10.
> 
> It would have to be named Ghostface.


Oooohhhh, that sounds drool-worthy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Is that a 1000W or a 1350W? I thought that the eVGA cables were interchangeable with the Platimax, perhaps I am mixing them up. I can't check until Friday, perhaps somebody can confirm one way or another.


It's a 1200 W unit (no longer made afaik). Was not aware of that about EVGA's units, might need to look
into it, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Alpen. You might try to get a Fan adapter to connect the PSU fan directly to fan controller or MB. Usually the PSU fans use that small low profile PWM fan header. That is an easy change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html?id=35rgpqkj&mv_pc=859


Yeah, that's on my list of things to consider. On one hand, I'm a bit apprehensive about tampering with
the unit's cooling. On the other hand, the unit was likely designed to still function properly in hotter conditions
than my room, so it might still be fine.

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks. I definitely understand it's not the best and not everyone will like it. But I was on limited time with school as my priority at the moment. When the semester is over, I will go back and clean up the runs a lot better.
> 
> And it's kind of sad how I've had people tell me they don't like it (they haven't said those exact words, but they were hinting they didn't). I mean who has the right to say they don't like a build, when they have never built a custom loop with parts to this extent. I worked my butt off on this build. If they don't like it, screw em. I can't please everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Everyone has their own sense of aesthetics, and each person is as entitled to his as any other person is entitled to theirs, so yea, everyone has the "right" to like something or not.
> 
> That being said, some people's senses are more closely aligned with many others, while a few see things much differently.
> 
> How hard you worked on something isn't necessarily relevant to how it looks . . . . . there's some builds I've seen that are massively huge expenditures of design, work and effort, . . . and still look like monstrosities, though no doubt the builders see them as works of art.
> 
> In the end, it's all about how it works for you, the builder. . . .
> 
> Only you know all the factors that weighed into each choice you made along the way, and as long as you aren't second guessing yourself, then just let the criticism pass by without internalizing it.
> 
> Darlene


What ^she said, pretty much. People's tastes differ, such is life, and how much work you put into a rig doesn't really have any effect on that.

My personal attitude about the whole thing is roughly this: I'm secure enough in my tastes and choices to know that I'm primarily building for myself. I put my builds online so that people who happen to share my tastes can also enjoy them, and occasionally to get some feedback, alternative points of view etc.

But it's simply impossible that my tastes are everyone else's tastes, so there will inevitably be people who don't like what I've done, and that's their right. Because conversely, there's also stuff other people do which I don't really like, and I definitely think that it's my right not to like certain things. I don't usually tell people I don't like something ("If you have nothing nice to say ..." and all that), but sometimes somebody else will tell me they don't like what I've done. As long as they're not being dicks about it I'm perfectly fine with that, because as said, I build my machines for myself, not for them. And if they are being dicks, well, the problem's just with them being dicks, not with them not liking my build.

I do certainly understand that it can feel a bit disheartening, but in the end, it's your machine, and you need to be happy with it, and I wouldn't recommend letting somebody else's opinions on your tastes or on a compromise you might have needed to make for financial or temporal reasons influence that too much (which, yes, sometimes easier said than done, I'll admit). Somebody doesn't share my tastes? Well, such is life, no biggie. Somebody doesn't like a compromise I've needed to make? Well, I probably would have liked to avoid it too, but on occasion life just throws a wrench into your gearbox and you can't do much about it except switch gears, so to speak.

Sorry for the long ramble, I, uhm, do that on occasion.









Oh, just so that I've said it: I do like your build, and I get the soft tubing compromise, and now go and study for your exams instead of wasting time on the internet!


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, my STH10 is here and while I want to make an illuminated midplate, I don't trust myself to do this well enough. Does anyone know of a company that makes these for STH10s? Or would any of you fine folks like to make one for me?


----------



## Mega Man

you can talk to frozen q his company does custom acrylic, but he isnt the fastest person to respond ect, but he does top notch work


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, my STH10 is here and while I want to make an illuminated midplate, I don't trust myself to do this well enough. Does anyone know of a company that makes these for STH10s? Or would any of you fine folks like to make one for me?


*Pictures?*


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *Pictures?*


Of?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *Pictures?*
> 
> 
> 
> Of?
Click to expand...

PENGUINS!


----------



## emsj86

More work is needed. But it's starting to look like a build. Distilled only leak test and flushing old gpu fluid out. See if my double drain system works well. Real pics and videos uploaded when pc is up and running


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *Pictures?*
> 
> 
> 
> Of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PENGUINS!
Click to expand...

Ask and yee shall receive:


----------



## Gabrielzm




----------



## Anateus

Halp guys. I assembled my S3 but I have problemami mounting my PSU (Corsair AX860). Its sitting too low for holes to get aligned. What should I do? Dis I miss anything?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Halp guys. I assembled my S3 but I have problemami mounting my PSU (Corsair AX860). Its sitting too low for holes to get aligned. What should I do? Dis I miss anything?


Align the holes on the PSU back with the case and screw in. The PSU will be suspended a little from the case floor.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Align the holes on the PSU back with the case and screw in. *The PSU will be suspended a little from the case floor*.


Correct.

TCO


----------



## Anateus

Thanks!
I've done first boot, no problems, but AIsuite says I have overly high VCCIO (1,840V). Im using 2x8GB G.Skill Ares 2400MHz Cl11 RAM. Should I be worried?


----------



## SteezyTN

I finally added my LEDs


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Halp guys. I assembled my S3 but I have problemami mounting my PSU (Corsair AX860). Its sitting too low for holes to get aligned. What should I do? Dis I miss anything?


Did you get a PSU support from CL?

Holy Krap! This was my one-thousandth post!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Did you get a PSU support from CL?
> 
> Holy Krap! This was my one-thousandth post!


1000









I suppose I am on here to much.

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Ask and yee shall receive:


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I finally added my LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow man, I'm jealous! My WC stuff still has to ship, I'm running air cooled right now... Well done!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Did you get a PSU support from CL?
> 
> Holy Krap! This was my one-thousandth post!


Congrats









My big ol PSU seems pretty stable on the S8 at least without a PSU support bracket. My case didn't come with one - wasn't supposed to right? Any reason to think I need one (EVGA G2 1300W)?


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Did you get a PSU support from CL?
> 
> Holy Krap! This was my one-thousandth post!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big ol PSU seems pretty stable on the S8 at least without a PSU support bracket. My case didn't come with one - wasn't supposed to right? Any reason to think I need one (EVGA G2 1300W)?
Click to expand...

looks. Which is why I buy mine. No one sees them but me. But I am the only vote so I win lol


----------



## Revan654

A few Questions About CaseLabs Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S, Thinking of buying one.

1. The window for XL side panel, what is made out of? Plastic, Glass, Tempered Glass, etc...
2. With Mercury S8 case. I have four 3.25 Harddrives and 2 2.5 harddrives. Would standard option be fine or would I need to add an extra HDD cage?
3. Are Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S suitable for Aircooling or WaterCooling? I was go with Air until I know enough about Water to attempt it.
4. Would AIO Coolers like Corsair H110i GTX or NZXT Kraken x61 fit if you pick the 140 option?
5. Whats the biggest Radiator you can fit in Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S? 360, 420, etc...
6. I have exactly 21 Inches in height would Mercury S8 fit? Not sure about rubbing legs on the case.
7. Anyone know if you can get inside of Mercury S8S in an all black? The picture shows White inside.


----------



## alltheGHz

1) not sure
2) yeah I think you'll be OK, from what I know the s8 can hold more hard drives stock.
3) heck yeah! These things are totally suitable for both.
4) yes, check how long the tubing is first and then check the fight from the motherboard to the 140 bracket.
5) not sure, 360 I think?
6) also not sure; o have an s5, you would wanna check the height specs on the website. The rubber ferry are only about an inch tall.
7) yes, the website just shows the 2 tone version that was available not too long ago, it has been temporarily discontinued due to high order volumes.


----------



## Anateus

Is anyone here willing to part with his extended s3 top cover?


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I actually found some people willing to make me a lightbox/panel for the STH10, but I'm not sure what the dimensions should be. Any of you guys know what I should tell them so that the lightbox sits flush to the midplate?


----------



## emsj86

A mobile for now. Oh btw anyone know if usingn a swiftech 8 way pwm spiltter with 3 pwm fans and 1 3 pin will work. I think it will control the 3 pwm and have the 3 pin full 12v speed which is what I want but figure I ask


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A mobile for now. Oh btw anyone know if usingn a swiftech 8 way pwm spiltter with 3 pwm fans and 1 3 pin will work. I think it will control the 3 pwm and have the 3 pin full 12v speed which is what I want but figure I ask


Niiice. Mind sharing how you got that blue? Is it pastel white with non staining blue?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Niiice. Mind sharing how you got that blue? Is it pastel white with non staining blue?


I think he uses blue berry pastel with blue Dye.

TCO


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> A few Questions About CaseLabs Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S, Thinking of buying one.
> 
> 1. The window for XL side panel, what is made out of? Plastic, Glass, Tempered Glass, etc...
> 2. With Mercury S8 case. I have four 3.25 Harddrives and 2 2.5 harddrives. Would standard option be fine or would I need to add an extra HDD cage?
> 3. Are Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S suitable for Aircooling or WaterCooling? I was go with Air until I know enough about Water to attempt it.
> 4. Would AIO Coolers like Corsair H110i GTX or NZXT Kraken x61 fit if you pick the 140 option?
> 5. Whats the biggest Radiator you can fit in Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S? 360, 420, etc...
> 6. I have exactly 21 Inches in height would Mercury S8 fit? Not sure about rubbing legs on the case.
> 7. Anyone know if you can get inside of Mercury S8S in an all black? The picture shows White inside.



Windows are acrylic I believe.

Without any accessories, you can fit your 4x 3.5" HDD in the cage and your 2x 2.5" drives under the MB on the stealth tray.

Cooling you can go either way

If you want to use the 280 coolers then you need a 120.2/140.2 mount (your choice of 3 but I always recommend drop-in style). If you want to mount a AIO in the flexbays your hoses may or may not reach...

360s will fit; no 420 mounts available. Forget who's build but 420's will just fit in the pedestal - but you need to make your own mounts.

S8 is 18.74" high without feet, say 19.5" with; if you want casters then you'll be up to 21.3" or so - very tight for you...

Right now black is only color available - when colors come again you can order your mix part-by-part if you desire.


----------



## Revan654

I narrowed my choices down to Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S. I leaning toward S8S since a bit smaller but almost exactly like S8.

1. In the Mercury S8S, On the front at the upper left, the square cutout.I'm assuming that's a fan intake that accepts 120mm fan?
2. For Mercury S8S and If I pick Ventilated Flex Bay Covers. Is it possible to put in fans with the bays I don't use? Say I use two or three could rest support say 140mm fans?
3. If I don't use both Radiator mounts on the top. Could I use them as a fan exhaust?
4. The Front IO Is their any kind of LED for power or such, If so what Color is it?
5. Hows the noise level? I know some Cases you hear everything.
6. The back Exhaust and the exhaust near the 3.25 HDD cage, Anyone know what size the fan size is (140 or 120)? I have three 140, not sure if I need 120mm instead.

- Thanks


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I narrowed my choices down to Mercury S8 and Mercury S8S. I leaning toward S8S since a bit smaller but almost exactly like S8.
> 
> 1. In the Mercury S8S, On the front at the upper left, the square cutout.I'm assuming that's a fan intake that accepts 120mm fan?
> 2. For Mercury S8S and If I pick Ventilated Flex Bay Covers. Is it possible to put in fans with the bays I don't use? Say I use two or three could rest support say 140mm fans?
> 3. If I don't use both Radiator mounts on the top. Could I use them as a fan exhaust?
> 4. The Front IO Is their any kind of LED for power or such, If so what Color is it?
> 5. Hows the noise level? I know some Cases you hear everything.
> 6. The back Exhaust and the exhaust near the 3.25 HDD cage, Anyone know what size the fan size is (140 or 120)? I have three 140, not sure if I need 120mm instead.
> 
> - Thanks



Yes upper left is for 120mm fan
Vented covers are vents only. If you want fans in the flexbays you need to order the correct rad/fan mounts to hold the fans in place.
You can add fans only on the top mounts, or if you don't want you can go with the mount+window option.
The vandal switches have LEDs built-in to them - the Power switch has a blue ring (power indicator), the Reset switch a red dot (for HDD activity). They can always be changed out if you want different colors; you can get from Performance PCs and others.
Noise level depends on which fans you select, if you add sound dampening, and how much venting you select with the case. Really can't comment on the noise level of the case itself; it's what you put into it.
The rear lower fan on the S8 is 120mm.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Is anyone here willing to part with his extended s3 top cover?


I'm thinking of going from extended top to window which i would have one but i'm not changing out for a while prob. about a month or so? Wish i could of helped


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think he uses blue berry pastel with blue Dye.
> 
> TCO


Yup pastel blue and some dark blue dye (can't find dark blue dye any where anymore but it's great for blue, purple even res to darken the color


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A mobile for now. Oh btw anyone know if usingn a swiftech 8 way pwm spiltter with 3 pwm fans and 1 3 pin will work. I think it will control the 3 pwm and have the 3 pin full 12v speed which is what I want but figure I ask


That's a very good question...

The best thing you can do is contact Swiftech support...

http://www.swiftech.com/contact-us.aspx


----------



## Revan654

Going to stick with AIO (The Upcoming 360 Predator from EK). I really don't want to deal with draining the loop every 6 to 12 months.

With the EK predator it's designed to push air in. Could I use the top right for Predator and top left for fans for taking air out(Exhaust)?

Sorry for all questions.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Going to stick with AIO (The Upcoming 360 Predator from EK). I really don't want to deal with draining the loop every 6 to 12 months.
> 
> With the EK predator it's designed to push air in. Could I use the top right for Predator and top left for fans for taking air out(Exhaust)?
> 
> Sorry for all questions.


What do you mean top left/right? You can flip the fans to either intake or exhaust air.

Btw, any news on the color options returning?


----------



## emsj86

Why because it's rocky (pc video) http://youtu.be/0aQCUwW5WqA


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> What do you mean top left/right? You can flip the fans to either intake or exhaust air.
> 
> Btw, any news on the color options returning?


The one side would be the AIO and the other side would just be fans. However one side would be intake where the other side would be exhaust.

----

CaseLabs Has said it might return, But they have no idea when.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Why because it's rocky (pc video) http://youtu.be/0aQCUwW5WqA


Very nice!









I like the mid-plate mod... Great job...


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. That mid plate was a struggle.


----------



## SimonOcean

@emsj86 Very nice job James. Very nice indeed. Rocky video is good too.


----------



## SteezyTN

I've been studying since I woke up at 7 this morning. I need a break. Here's two picture that you all may like













The cables may soon be replaced with ensourcee multicolored ones, and CABLE COMBS, CABLE COMBS, and CABLE COMBS


----------



## Revan654

Going order Mercury S8S, Need to buy some fans too. Are their any locations on the case for 140mm Fans? Like the rear or bottom of the case or near Harddrive cage location?


----------



## swingarm

Front(opposite power/reset buttons) and Top are the only places that I know you can put 140mm fans on a Merlin S8S.


----------



## Revan654

Just ordered my case









*Mercury S8S*
Case Color: Black
Form Factor: ATX,
Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2 mount
Top Cover: Ventilated
Left Door: Standard Window
Right Door : Standard Window
Flex-Bay Configuration: Ventilated
Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A mobile for now. Oh btw anyone know if usingn a swiftech 8 way pwm spiltter with 3 pwm fans and 1 3 pin will work. I think it will control the 3 pwm and have the 3 pin full 12v speed which is what I want but figure I ask


You are correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A mobile for now. Oh btw anyone know if usingn a swiftech 8 way pwm spiltter with 3 pwm fans and 1 3 pin will work. I think it will control the 3 pwm and have the 3 pin full 12v speed which is what I want but figure I ask
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very good question...
> 
> The best thing you can do is contact Swiftech support...
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/contact-us.aspx
Click to expand...

Nah it will provide 12v for the pwm fans so it will run at 12v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> What do you mean top left/right? You can flip the fans to either intake or exhaust air.
> 
> Btw, any news on the color options returning?
> 
> 
> 
> The one side would be the AIO and the other side would just be fans. However one side would be intake where the other side would be exhaust.
> 
> ----
> 
> CaseLabs Has said it might return, But they have no idea when.
Click to expand...

They are trying for fall ish. They said in the other thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've been studying since I woke up at 7 this morning. I need a break. Here's two picture that you all may like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cables may soon be replaced with ensourcee multicolored ones, and CABLE COMBS, CABLE COMBS, and CABLE COMBS


Please don't. .. Imo (you are welcome to disagree ) cable combs make the build look cheap


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just ordered my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercury S8S*
> Case Color: Black
> Form Factor: ATX,
> Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2 mount
> Top Cover: Ventilated
> Left Door: Standard Window
> Right Door : Standard Window
> Flex-Bay Configuration: Ventilated
> Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables
> I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio


yay! Congrats man!


----------



## emsj86

You can get combs to help train which is whatni do than I can remove them and they stay perfect or have them where you can't see them. I can't get my video camera to link up to my pc yet for some reason may be a bad mini usb to transfer videos and photos


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> yay! Congrats man!


Looking forward to it. It's going to seem like light/day compared to my Corsair case.


----------



## PCModderMike

Spent the evening working on my pedestal.


----------



## Pheozero

Looking good. That's a kinda small res though. Can you see it when you have the S5 on top?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Spent the evening working on my pedestal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very neat and clean. Nice. I love seeing other people's solutions. It is especially interesting when you have wrestled with the same choices yourself.

Are you using Noctua fans? Aren't they more the airflow optimised fans rather than static pressure? If I am right (and I might not be), I am guessing you knew that already and so why that choice?

I didn't realise that you can mount that Bitspower reservoir on top of the EK D5 Dual Top like that without the EK block adapter.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Very neat and clean. Nice. I love seeing other people's solutions. It is especially interesting when you have wrestled with the same choices yourself.
> 
> *Are you using Noctua fans? Aren't they more the airflow optimised fans rather than static pressure? If I am right (and I might not be), I am guessing you knew that already and so why that choice?
> *
> I didn't realise that you can mount that Bitspower reservoir on top of the EK D5 Dual Top like that without the EK block adapter.


It all depends on the model of Noctua fan being used...

On my rads, I'm using NF-F12's, which are *static pressure optimized*...

Also using 2x NF-P14s REDUX PWM, for exhaust on my CaseLabs SM8, one in the main case and one in the pedestal...


----------



## SimonOcean

Okay, thanks for explaining Mike.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Looking good. That's a kinda small res though. Can you see it when you have the S5 on top?


Yep it's my old trusty BP res.







I like the size, especially for being in this pedestal. You can see it when the S5 is on top, but it's level with the opening in the bottom of the S5.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Spent the evening working on my pedestal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very neat and clean. Nice. I love seeing other people's solutions. It is especially interesting when you have wrestled with the same choices yourself.
> 
> Are you using Noctua fans? Aren't they more the airflow optimised fans rather than static pressure? If I am right (and I might not be), I am guessing you knew that already and so why that choice?
> 
> I didn't realise that you can mount that Bitspower reservoir on top of the EK D5 Dual Top like that without the EK block adapter.
Click to expand...

Yep they are Noctua fans, NF-S12B redux to be exact.

My choice in these fans was more about aesthetics and how they look with my build. Yes they're designed more for airflow, but with 3x360mm worth of radiator space cooling just my CPU and a single GPU, no matter what fans I use I should see excellent temps.









Oh and for mounting the res to the pump top I just used a small BP extender. Such as this - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17050/ex-tub-1485/Bitspower_Dual_G14_Male_Male_Fitting_-_White_BP-DWWP-C08.html?tl=g30c101s1354#blank


----------



## alltheGHz

How do you guys open up your side panels? On my S5 I always open them from the back because there is a bit of overhang but I feel like that is inconvenient.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How do you guys open up your side panels? On my S5 I always open them from the back because there is a bit of overhang but I feel like that is inconvenient.


I used to always grab from the bottom and then pull out then work up. Once I mount my pedestal though, guess I'll be pulling from the back.


----------



## PCModderMike

Keeping busy tonight.



Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if Mercury S8S with Drop-in 120.3 x 2. Would fit a Radiator of the following size: 16.34" (Length) x 5.24" (Width) x 2.68" (Height) ? I want to install the new EK Predator 360 when it get's released.


----------



## wermad

Anyone want an sth10, there's a white - black on Craigslist in the LA area for a fair price (ad says he'll ship for extra $$$).

Bought some cans to remove the dust and take some nice pics to put together a build log I never did. Kinda procrastinated due to 100°F SoCal heat...and fire season kicks in soon







. Also, need to find something suitable for a diy mesh filter. Not sure if 100 micron will work well.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if Mercury S8S with Drop-in 120.3 x 2. Would fit a Radiator of the following size: 16.34" (Length) x 5.24" (Width) x 2.68" (Height) ? I want to install the new EK Predator 360 when it get's released.


For what it's worth, I have just under 2 flex bay slots height clearance between the top of my GPU terminal and the bottom of my 60mm radiators (with fans in the extended top) in my S8. Looks like the S8S is about that much shorter than an S8?

I'd really like to learn how to loosen the grab on the side panels. I feel like the plexi is going to Crack (it groans) every time I remove the panels and the snaps are too loud for after bedtime


----------



## Xclsyr

You can adjust the tightness of the clips with a screwdriver; haven't needed to myself but it's been mentioned a few times in various posts.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> You can adjust the tightness of the clips with a screwdriver; haven't needed to myself but it's been mentioned a few times in various posts.


Thanks, I'll have to look at that. The top cover, in contrast to the side panels, is too lose and needs adjustment as well

Sometimes you just need to press the DirectKey or jump the CMOS







I LOVE the horizontal motherboard for this!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> You can adjust the tightness of the clips with a screwdriver; haven't needed to myself but it's been mentioned a few times in various posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to look at that. The top cover, in contrast to the side panels, is too lose and needs adjustment as well
> 
> Sometimes you just need to press the DirectKey or jump the CMOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the horizontal motherboard for this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Good looking build you've got there Archea47.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone want an sth10, there's a white - black on Craigslist in the LA area for a fair price (ad says he'll ship for extra $$$).
> 
> Bought some cans to remove the dust and take some nice pics to put together a build log I never did. Kinda procrastinated due to 100°F SoCal heat...and fire season kicks in soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, need to find something suitable for a diy mesh filter. Not sure if 100 micron will work well.


dont temp me i see it, and want it, but ... way way way too much snuff to do irl atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> You can adjust the tightness of the clips with a screwdriver; haven't needed to myself but it's been mentioned a few times in various posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to look at that. The top cover, in contrast to the side panels, is too lose and needs adjustment as well
> 
> Sometimes you just need to press the DirectKey or jump the CMOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the horizontal motherboard for this!
Click to expand...

you can put the direct key on a button, there is a header for it


----------



## SteezyTN

I am just in so much love with the SMA8. I see a pedestal with two more 560's in my near future


----------



## lkramer

I placed an order my second CaseLabs case today, a Mercury S5.









Now, the long wait begins.


_My Invoice_


----------



## ratzofftoya

Does anyone else have issues using the radiator mounts (I'm using the Magnum single-wide style for my STH10 but I don't know if that makes a difference) with standard 30mm rad screws and fans? I am finding that they aren't long enough. This is especially a problem with the EK Coolstream rads, as they are tapped for 6-32 threads and, let me tell you, it's not easy finding 6-32 screws in a 35mm length. Even then I'd probably use a washer or two, but it seems like most of the screws I'm seeing jump from 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" which is way too long. What have you guys done?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues using the radiator mounts (I'm using the Magnum single-wide style for my STH10 but I don't know if that makes a difference) with standard 30mm rad screws and fans? I am finding that they aren't long enough. This is especially a problem with the EK Coolstream rads, as they are tapped for 6-32 threads and, let me tell you, it's not easy finding 6-32 screws in a 35mm length. Even then I'd probably use a washer or two, but it seems like most of the screws I'm seeing jump from 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" which is way too long. What have you guys done?


I'm using EK Vardars and I went and bought 6-32 screws at 1-1/4in. The screws that came with my XSPC and Black Ice Nemesis GTS rads were not long enough. The 1-1/4in was just right.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> I placed an order my second CaseLabs case today, a Mercury S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the long wait begins.
> 
> 
> _My Invoice_


Is your last name Kramer?


----------



## lkramer

Yes,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Is your last name Kramer?


Yes, my last name is Kramer. And my first name is Larry.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm using EK Vardars and I went and bought 6-32 screws at 1-1/4in. The screws that came with my XSPC and Black Ice Nemesis GTS rads were not long enough. The 1-1/4in was just right.


Sorry, a bit confused--don't HWL/Black Ice radiators use M4 threads? Did you buy M4s as well or just use 6-32s on everything?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Sorry, a bit confused--don't HWL/Black Ice radiators use M4 threads? Did you buy M4s as well or just use 6-32s on everything?


Sorry. Didn't clarify enough. For the XSPC rads I bought 6-32, and for the Black Ice I bought 8-32.


----------



## Anateus

Am I going to be okay using wire method on my AX860 24pin to leak test loop? I have no spare psu and need to do a leak test tomorrow.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Am I going to be okay using wire method on my AX860 24pin to leak test loop? I have no spare psu and need to do a leak test tomorrow.


Air pressure testing Anateus! It shouldn't be necessary to trial by potential-fire your system

But if so, sure you can use your inplace PSU. The paperclip/wire method just jumps/sends the ps_on signal. I always disconnect power to the Mobo & GPUs (but have left power to the SSDs etc.)


----------



## Anateus

I was thinking about air testing.. But it would be too much hassle to do with my S3, especially when I have almost no time for it


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues using the radiator mounts (I'm using the Magnum single-wide style for my STH10 but I don't know if that makes a difference) with standard 30mm rad screws and fans? I am finding that they aren't long enough. This is especially a problem with the EK Coolstream rads, as they are tapped for 6-32 threads and, let me tell you, it's not easy finding 6-32 screws in a 35mm length. Even then I'd probably use a washer or two, but it seems like most of the screws I'm seeing jump from 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" which is way too long. What have you guys done?


Maybe I can help: I ordered replacement M4 bolts from ProBolt in the UK. If you are USA, ProBolt is an automotive nut / bolt supplier. There might be an equivalent in the USA that has similar products.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Am I going to be okay using wire method on my AX860 24pin to leak test loop? I have no spare psu and need to do a leak test tomorrow.


Sure. That works easy. I just stripped two ends of a short run of AWG 24 wire, plugged one end into the PS_ON and one end into the Ground next to it and used the on/off on the PSU to switch the pump on an off. It was running overnight like that. No problems at all. Just be sure to get the correct pins in your 24 pin connector. Check online references. (If you are doing it the ATX / MB side they are standard locations.)


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Maybe I can help: I ordered replacement M4 bolts from ProBolt in the UK. If you are USA, ProBolt is an automotive nut / bolt supplier. There might be an equivalent in the USA that has similar products.


I ordered from ProBolt USA screws are nice but quite pricey


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues using the radiator mounts (I'm using the Magnum single-wide style for my STH10 but I don't know if that makes a difference) with standard 30mm rad screws and fans? I am finding that they aren't long enough. This is especially a problem with the EK Coolstream rads, as they are tapped for 6-32 threads and, let me tell you, it's not easy finding 6-32 screws in a 35mm length. Even then I'd probably use a washer or two, but it seems like most of the screws I'm seeing jump from 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" which is way too long. What have you guys done?


I had the same issue with m4 screws. Interestingly, the cheap ebay (Chinese ) wouldn't grab but the mcmastercarr did. I would say keep it to an extra 5mm and careful if your rads don't have a blocking plate.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Maybe I can help: I ordered replacement M4 bolts from ProBolt in the UK. If you are USA, ProBolt is an automotive nut / bolt supplier. There might be an equivalent in the USA that has similar products.


Thanks! I think I'll just check at Home Depot first....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll just check at Home Depot first....


I went to Ace hardware and picked up mine. You said you were looking for 6-32, right? The 1-1/4in were fine for me.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I went to Ace hardware and picked up mine. You said you were looking for 6-32, right? The 1-1/4in were fine for me.


Just like you, I need 6-32 and M4/8-32. Glad to know 1-1/4" works!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Yes,
> Yes, my last name is Kramer. And my first name is Larry.


Hahah yes!! My last name is Kramer, too. Does anyone know how expensive it would be to air test leaking my system?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hahah yes!! My last name is Kramer, too. Does anyone know how expensive it would be to air test leaking my system?


McMaster Carr

Line Product Ordered Shipped Balance Price Total
1 3846K6 Multipurpose Gauge, Steel Case, 2" Dial, 1/4 NPT Bottom, 0 - 15 PSI 1
Each
1 0 9.84
Each
9.84
2 8063K37 Brass Air Fill Valve, Straight, 1/4 NPT, 1-5/16" Overall Length 1
Each
1 0 3.94
Each
3.94
3 4429K251 Low-Pressure Brass Threaded Pipe Fitting, 1/4 Pipe Size, Tee 1
Each
1 0 7.97
Each
7.97
4 4936K137 BSPT/BSPP/Metric High-Pressure Steel Thread Fitting, 1/4 BSPP Female X 1/4 NPT Male Adapter 1
Each
1 0 5.39
Each
5.39

Plus >$10 for a handheld bicycle pump to fill the system with air

I got the PNs for McMasterCarr off the pressure testing thread. That specific gauge is sub-optimal - mine started leaking out of the front face. I suggest finding a different one - shouldn't be hard


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hahah yes!! My last name is Kramer, too.


That is cool to meet another person with the same last name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Does anyone know how expensive it would be to air test leaking my system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> McMaster Carr
> 
> Line Product Ordered Shipped Balance Price Total
> 1 3846K6 Multipurpose Gauge, Steel Case, 2" Dial, 1/4 NPT Bottom, 0 - 15 PSI 1
> Each
> 1 0 9.84
> Each
> 9.84
> 2 8063K37 Brass Air Fill Valve, Straight, 1/4 NPT, 1-5/16" Overall Length 1
> Each
> 1 0 3.94
> Each
> 3.94
> 3 4429K251 Low-Pressure Brass Threaded Pipe Fitting, 1/4 Pipe Size, Tee 1
> Each
> 1 0 7.97
> Each
> 7.97
> 4 4936K137 BSPT/BSPP/Metric High-Pressure Steel Thread Fitting, 1/4 BSPP Female X 1/4 NPT Male Adapter 1
> Each
> 1 0 5.39
> Each
> 5.39
> 
> Plus >$10 for a handheld bicycle pump to fill the system with air
> 
> I got the PNs for McMasterCarr off the pressure testing thread. That specific gauge is sub-optimal - mine started leaking out of the front face. I suggest finding a different one - shouldn't be hard


I used the nearly the parts to air test a system. I instead used a McMaster Carr BSPT threaded 0-30 PSI gauge (9804T52) and a NPT to BSPT adapter with a metric tee.


----------



## PCModderMike

Pedestal is permanently mounted now.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Pedestal is permanently mounted now.


That's what You think









Arg looks like I have to get into mine to test my Aquacomputer MPS that isn't working right. At least I have soft tubing between the ped, side rad and passthroughs that allows me to move things around a few inches

Looks great PCModderMike - I like the dark shots too


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Pedestal is permanently mounted now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks very handsome...


----------



## Revan654

I going with Air with a AIO since I don't want the hassle of draining the loop every six months.

1. I went with 120.2/140.2 x2 top. The one side will house my AIO, I was wonder if I should use 120 or 140 fans on the other side. my AIO uses 120mm fans.
2. I just ordered the case on Sunday, Anyone know the average time frame of a case being sent to you?
3. Anyone know if Aluminum is Magnetic? I want to attach my Wi-Fi antenna to the case, to keep it off my desk.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 2. I just ordered the case on Sunday, Anyone know the average time frame of a case being sent to you?


Allow 6 weeks as reported on the order page. Add 1 for expected delay. Add 1 for shipping.
Quote:


> 3. Anyone know if Aluminum is Magnetic? I want to attach my Wi-Fi antenna to the case, to keep it off my desk.


Aluminium is not magnetic.

No idea re #1.


----------



## MocoIMO

So I started ripping my SM5 apart to clean my loop, swap fluids & throw some custom cables in. Unfortunately UPC is currently backed up due to a lan event, so my rig needs to wait a month before I get some custom cables.

What are peoples thoughts on adding Ram(already have blocks) + rear slim 120mm to the loop(I'm also swapping CPU block to this).

Here is what she looks like for now.(sorry for potato pics)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





With res in


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Pedestal is permanently mounted now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very handsome...
Click to expand...

Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I going with Air with a AIO since I don't want the hassle of draining the loop every six months.
> 
> 1. I went with 120.2/140.2 x2 top. The one side will house my AIO, I was wonder if I should use 120 or 140 fans on the other side. my AIO uses 120mm fans.
> 2. I just ordered the case on Sunday, Anyone know the average time frame of a case being sent to you?
> 3. Anyone know if Aluminum is Magnetic? I want to attach my Wi-Fi antenna to the case, to keep it off my desk.


Who gave you the impression it's required to drain a loop every six months? .....cuz it's not.
Also aluminum is not magnetic.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you the impression it's required to drain a loop every six months? .....cuz it's not.
> Also aluminum is not magnetic.


Theirs a few people I talked said It needs to be drained every six months, a year max. It's why I have avoided watercooling for so long.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I going with Air with a AIO since I don't want the hassle of draining the loop every six months.
> 
> 1. I went with 120.2/140.2 x2 top. The one side will house my AIO, I was wonder if I should use 120 or 140 fans on the other side. my AIO uses 120mm fans.
> 2. I just ordered the case on Sunday, Anyone know the average time frame of a case being sent to you?
> 3. Anyone know if Aluminum is Magnetic? I want to attach my Wi-Fi antenna to the case, to keep it off my desk.


1. I personally would use some of the blanks you'll have from assembling the case to cover the second slot of 120.2 on the top Or make sure the fans on the top are spinning the same direction as those on the AIO. Don't want to create a hot air loop if pushing for the last 2%

2. My S8 for what it's worth took 9 weeks from order to arrival

3. No Aluminum is not magnetic


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you the impression it's required to drain a loop every six months? .....cuz it's not.
> Also aluminum is not magnetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs a few people I talked said It needs to be drained every six months, a year max. It's why I have avoided watercooling for so long.
Click to expand...

That's an overly cautious recommendation, usually only propagated those with inexperience. A year is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's an overly cautious recommendation, usually only propagated those with inexperience. A year is a good rule of thumb, but even then unless you notice discoloration or foreign substances in your coolant, no need really.


I think I'll stick with AIO for time being, I rather my PC be maintenance free, then having to worry if I have to change the water in the system.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> 1. I personally would use some of the blanks you'll have from assembling the case to cover the second slot of 120.2 on the top Or make sure the fans on the top are spinning the same direction as those on the AIO. Don't want to create a hot air loop if pushing for the last 2%
> 
> 2. My S8 for what it's worth took 9 weeks from order to arrival
> 
> 3. No Aluminum is not magnetic


Thanks, I hope the wait is worth it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's an overly cautious recommendation, usually only propagated those with inexperience. A year is a good rule of thumb, but even then unless you notice discoloration or foreign substances in your coolant, no need really.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick with AIO for time being, I rather my PC be maintenance free, then having to worry if I have to change the water in the system.
Click to expand...

I understand where you're coming from. This will be my last watercooled build.....hopefully. After doing this for a few years, I'm just ready to hang it up and stick to more traditional builds. Aside from the work and maintenance that goes into watercooling, I cringe at the amount of money I've invested in these types of builds over the years, money that could have been spent on higher end components like latest gen CPUs and better GPU setups.
But it has been fun.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. This will be my last watercooled build.....hopefully. After doing this for a few years, I'm just ready to hang it up and stick to more traditional builds. Aside from the work and maintenance that goes into watercooling, I cringe at the amount of money I've invested in these types of builds over the years, money that could have been spent on higher end components like latest gen CPUs and better GPU setups.
> But it has been fun.


Something's wrong with the forum software - it says I'm in the Case Labs thread??
















Not that there aren't some gorgeous air builds in the CLs. I could have bought another couple Case Labs if I hadn't updated my loop!


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I've seen the s3 pedestal build, (just the pedestal, not the actual s3)what do you guys think of it? I really like the idea of a computer built in a pedestal and I think I could totally do something like that.


----------



## Pheozero

IMO, I don't really like the way the S3 looks with the pedestal. The dimensions looks look weird to me.


----------



## alltheGHz

No, I mean just the pedestal. A full on computer in just a pedestal. Forget the s3, I'm talking about just the pedestal.


----------



## Archea47

Love the pedestals! So glad I got mine for the s8 - really expanding my cooling capacity and I like the aesthetic


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> No, I mean just the pedestal. A full on computer in just a pedestal. Forget the s3, I'm talking about just the pedestal.


i feel like it would be really hard to pull that off


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. This will be my last watercooled build.....hopefully. After doing this for a few years, I'm just ready to hang it up and stick to more traditional builds. Aside from the work and maintenance that goes into watercooling, I cringe at the amount of money I've invested in these types of builds over the years, money that could have been spent on higher end components like latest gen CPUs and better GPU setups.
> But it has been fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something's wrong with the forum software - it says I'm in the Case Labs thread??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that there aren't some gorgeous air builds in the CLs. I could have bought another couple Case Labs if I hadn't updated my loop!
Click to expand...

You're right, my crazy talk doesn't belong in here! lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> No, I mean just the pedestal. A full on computer in just a pedestal. Forget the s3, I'm talking about just the pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like it would be really hard to pull that off
Click to expand...

I agree it would be difficult. But it has been done.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/s3-pedestal-by-levb/


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You're right, my crazy talk doesn't belong in here! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it would be difficult. But it has been done.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/s3-pedestal-by-levb/


Def rings a bell I knew I've seen it somewhere before.... Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I going with Air with a AIO since I don't want the hassle of draining the loop every six months.
> 
> 1. I went with 120.2/140.2 x2 top. The one side will house my AIO, I was wonder if I should use 120 or 140 fans on the other side. my AIO uses 120mm fans.
> 2. I just ordered the case on Sunday, Anyone know the average time frame of a case being sent to you?
> 3. Anyone know if Aluminum is Magnetic? I want to attach my Wi-Fi antenna to the case, to keep it off my desk.


A)I would say with proper maint 1 year at worst case senerio with proper maint 2 to 3 is easily achievable.

Most (even experienced ) water costs do not control pH and other misc things,

all you really need to do is top it off

1 120, better fans avail

2 around 7ish weeks maybe 6 now

3 no but as a solution. either dont connect the wifi antenna outside the case ( to the io )if possible like on my impact or an easy way to route the wire that i have found is between the door it will usually fit or through other holes

anyway route it back into the case and the magnets will stick on the outside of the rads - at least the shroud on most rads are made from steel , i find it to be a great way to hide the antenna


----------



## ratzofftoya

For those folks who've made fillports in Caselabs midplates, what technique have you found most successful? Hole punch --> pilot hole --> unibit?


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> For those folks who've made fillports in Caselabs midplates, what technique have you found most successful? Hole punch --> pilot hole --> unibit?


screw a fitting and short tube onto the port that you are going drill a hole for, drop a short pencil into it from the top, draw out your circle, mark the center and center punch,
Tape plastic bag under the bottom of the hole. Drill 3/8" pilot hole. use step drill bit until fillport drops in.


----------



## Micdeez

Hey guys, my white S8 has been taken to a powder coater to get its innards done in gunmetal (similar to CaseLabs gunmetal).

Paid $150 for the job, but stuff it, I ain't doing a half-ass job with spray cans and rather a professional do it.

All my components are white so that extra gunmetal contrast will look nice...


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> Paid $150 for the job, but stuff it, I ain't doing a half-ass job with spray cans and rather a professional do it.


I think you are wise doing that. You are starting off with a very high quality case, so professional powder coating should keep everything looking great. (Not a great fan of the "professionally' or at least carefully done spray can job that Daz did on his Mocha S3... if you look at the pictures even after very careful surface preparation the paint finish came out all orange peel-like in texture. Powder coating is the way to go or otherwise a custom airbrush job with properly thinned lacquer paint).


----------



## Micdeez

Exactly mate, I think the case deserves a great paint job, like for like (powder coat).

There is just too much prep work to do for that amazing "show" finish. I am in a city-based apartment so its just so impractical.
I have already painted the mobo standoffs and thumb screws using Rustoleum cans, so that wasn't a big deal for me.

Really can't wait to start a build log, it has been 2 agonising months I haven't even opened all my PC parts + WC gear....


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> Exactly mate, I think the case deserves a great paint job, like for like (powder coat).
> 
> There is just too much prep work to do for that amazing "show" finish. I am in a city-based apartment so its just so impractical.
> I have already painted the mobo standoffs and thumb screws using Rustoleum cans, so that wasn't a big deal for me.
> 
> Really can't wait to start a build log, it has been 2 agonising months I haven't even opened all my PC parts + WC gear....


I know exactly how you feel: I had 100% of my electronic equipment and 90% of my watercooling equipment and waiting for my Mercury S5 to turn up was tortuous... counting each day. I look forward to reading the build log.


----------



## Micdeez

I agree with you on the 90% for wc gear.

I made a calculated guess on what I need, as BP fittings are so expensive, I had to be mindful of costs of course.

When does your S5 turn up?


----------



## Micdeez

To all owners of DEMCIflex filters, I am interested to order from them direct (want white on white).

$75 on filters is a little... pricey, are you guys still finding effective cooling results, given the restriction?

I get that DEMCI filters are supposedly good. I of course want to reduce as much as dust as I can.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> To all owners of DEMCIflex filters, I am interested to order from them direct (want white on white).
> 
> $75 on filters is a little... pricey, are you guys still finding effective cooling results, given the restriction?
> 
> I get that DEMCI filters are supposedly good. I of course want to reduce as much as dust as I can.


Temps are still good they don't effect temps really do to my knowledge maybe 1-2 degrees but that's impractical to go on

I Have an s3 and they are very good keeping dust out easy to mount as well peel off film, Stick magnetic part on case, magnetic filter sticks on, easy as that.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> To all owners of DEMCIflex filters, *I am interested to order from them direct (want white on white).
> 
> *$75 on filters is a little... pricey, are you guys still finding effective cooling results, given the restriction?
> 
> I get that DEMCI filters are supposedly good. I of course want to reduce as much as dust as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are still good they don't effect temps really do to my knowledge maybe 1-2 degrees but that's impractical to go on
> 
> *I Have an s3* and they are very good keeping dust out easy to mount as well peel off film, Stick magnetic part on case, magnetic filter sticks on, easy as that.
Click to expand...

I just ordered direct, for the second time, they are actually cheaper from South Africa than ordering them through Performance PC's, shipping included!

PPC's has quite a big mark up, plus they didn't have the selection I needed...

I have four Rads with demci's on them, 2x quad & 2x triple...

The difference in temps with them on, then off, is only 1 - 2c....

I do take them off for benching, after all I need all the help I can get!

BTW: Do not take the shipping through South African mail service, I did this on the first order and it took 2 months to get them, plus when they reached NY, NY USPS lost them for a while... Better to spend the extra money and use DHL shipping. I did this on my second order and ny filters were delivered, to my door, in a little more than a week!

@Furious Pcs How did you mount your Demci's? Any pictures?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> To all owners of DEMCIflex filters, I am interested to order from them direct (want white on white).
> 
> $75 on filters is a little... pricey, are you guys still finding effective cooling results, given the restriction?
> 
> I get that DEMCI filters are supposedly good. I of course want to reduce as much as dust as I can.


I wanted to filters too at first but than got a data vac for 50 and glad I went that route as filters don't look as good on a build and the data vac works very well and is static free (well the version I got is)


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I just ordered direct, for the second time, they are actually cheaper from South Africa than ordering them through Performance PC's, shipping included!
> 
> PPC's has quite a big mark up, plus they didn't have the selection I needed...
> 
> I have four Rads with demci's on them, 2x quad & 2x triple...
> 
> The difference in temps with them on, then off, is only 1 - 2c....
> 
> I do take them off for benching, after all I need all the help I can get!
> 
> BTW: Do not take the shipping through South African mail service, I did this on the first order and it took 2 months to get them, plus when they reached NY, NY USPS lost them for a while... Better to spend the extra money and use DHL shipping. I did this on my second order and ny filters were delivered, to my door, in a little more than a week!
> 
> @Furious Pcs How did you mount your Demci's? Any pictures?


I Mounted the to the front of the case back 120 and top 240 on the extended to as well as a filter on the bottom for the psu that one catches allot of dust

and i thought i had pictures of just putting on the filters but i don't you can see them on the case installed


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> To all owners of DEMCIflex filters, I am interested to order from them direct (want white on white).
> 
> $75 on filters is a little... pricey, are you guys still finding effective cooling results, given the restriction?
> 
> I get that DEMCI filters are supposedly good. I of course want to reduce as much as dust as I can.


I finally removed mine after 6-9 months and I noticed better temps but here is probably why. After having one installed on the front of my case for several months it became clogged and no longer performed
properly. Every couple weeks I would use the data vac to blow it out which worked great for a while but after so long so much fine dust got trapped in it and clogged it, only way to get it clean
would be to wash it and since caselabs doesnt manufacture the case in a way that the front flex bay rad mount can be easily taken apart to access the filter I decided to not use it any longer. Looks better too.

They look better on the inside but are harder to get to so keep that in mind


----------



## Micdeez

Good point, that data vac looks amazing!

The missus might like that data vac too, if I am cleaning things other than my PC, then win-win?


----------



## Archea47

The Data Vac is Loud but works great. I had a couple spills when flushing the system and it insta-evaporates the water

It also works to fill blow up air mattresses in a pinch


----------



## sdmf74

Yes great for drying things and makes a good broom too


----------



## jlakai




----------



## sdmf74

WOW


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*


WOW! +1


----------



## Crookid

Finally got my case and it was worth it. My first water cooled build. Not as nice as some others here, but I think it's not bad for my first time.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Finally got my case and it was worth it. My first water cooled build. Not as nice as some others here, but I think it's not bad for my first time.


That is good full stop, not just good for a first go at watercooling. Well done!


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> That is good full stop, not just good for a first go at watercooling. Well done!


Thank you. It means a lot.

Can't wait to add the second rad and GPU in a few months.

I'd like to order some matte black plexi for a PSU basement if anyone has good measurements for the SM8 for a fabricator.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gorgeous!! And with copper blocks too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my case and it was worth it. My first water cooled build. Not as nice as some others here, but I think it's not bad for my first time.


Great looking build as well!


----------



## Ironsmack

Just wondering, does the SMA8 pedestal have an opening for a PSU in the back? Much like this?










Or do pedestal comes like this?


----------



## Revan654

I selected Drop-In 120.2/140.2 x 2 for my Mercury S8S.

1. On top side I have an AIO installed with 120mm fans(it's pushing air out), Not sure what to do with the other side. Should I install 140mm fans or 120mm fans? They would be exhaust fans.
2. Is their enough room for a ATX power supply and 140mm fan at the bottom?
3. Any other suggestion about my airflow?
4. I'm planning to use BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 \ EK Vardar(AIO), any compatibility issues?
5. Since case doesn't come with any dust filters, Do I need any if so what are the best ones to get for my case?

Intakes: One 140mm at the bottom and one 120mm fan at the front.
Exhaust: two 120mm fans in the rear.
Top: AIO x2 120mm fans and x2 140mm or 120mm.


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> So many sexy rigs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself just placed an order for a s5 and pedestal. Now it's just the waiting game


I am also playing the waiting game with my S5.

What options did you chose?


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I selected Drop-In 120.2/140.2 x 2 for my Mercury S8S.
> 
> 5. Since case doesn't come with any dust filters, Do I need any if so what are the best ones to get for my case?


I was facing this dilemma for my S8, and to answer your question, DEMCIflex is the best by far and have stickers to allow installation to the Caselabs cases.

But, with the cost and hassle to maintain the filters, it seems most people here find using a blower/datavac which I am likely to go with considering no filter restrictions with filters and that datavac looks like it could kill any dust in 5 seconds!


----------



## Mega Man

Option c built a system with enough redundancy that you laugh at dust for 2 years


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Gorgeous!! And with copper blocks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking build as well!


Thanks, I am getting amazing temps too.

I might just have a good chip (just starting to open it up), but I'm at 65-68 degrees under full load @ 4.5 GHz. I'm also hitting a stable 4.5GHz at only 1.29 VCore. Cinebench score = 1310.

I'm hoping I can take this 5820K to 4.7 at least.


----------



## ruffhi

Option D ... build your own dust filters ... which is what I am doing for my X2M.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micdeez*
> 
> I was facing this dilemma for my S8, and to answer your question, DEMCIflex is the best by far and have stickers to allow installation to the Caselabs cases.
> 
> But, with the cost and hassle to maintain the filters, it seems most people here find using a blower/datavac which I am likely to go with considering no filter restrictions with filters and that datavac looks like it could kill any dust in 5 seconds!


Do you know which one to buy for 120.2/140.2 x2 Top? Since it supports both Dual 120mm and 140mm fans.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> Oh nice, when did you order yours?


I ordered mine on Tuesday, September 15th.


----------



## Revan654

What would be the best way to light up a Mercury S8S case? I'm thinking of having the light shine down from the top if theirs enough room. What does everyone suggest using?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> What would be the best way to light up a Mercury S8S case? I'm thinking of having the light shine down from the top if theirs enough room. What does everyone suggest using?


Darkside Leds.




TCO


----------



## Micdeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Do you know which one to buy for 120.2/140.2 x2 Top? Since it supports both Dual 120mm and 140mm fans.


There is an option for the Flex Bay Grill after you select the Caselabs link
120 for the 120mm and 140 for 140mm

http://www.demcifilter.com/c199/FLEX-BAY-GRILLS.aspx


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> What would be the best way to light up a Mercury S8S case? I'm thinking of having the light shine down from the top if theirs enough room. What does everyone suggest using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Darkside Leds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Second That


----------



## Revan654

Thanks, I'll grab them when I order my case fans tomorrow. Going grab some BeQuiet Silent Wings 2. Would have gotten Noctua. The color would not match the case.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Thanks, I'll grab them when I order my case fans tomorrow. Going grab some BeQuiet Silent Wings 2. Would have gotten Noctua. The color would not match the case.


Have used Noctua Fans Once, Probably Never go back, There are so many more options out there. They have yet to ditch the Brown Look.

TCO


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Have used Noctua Fans Once, Probably Never go back, There are so many more options out there. They have yet to ditch the Brown Look.
> 
> TCO


All they have to do is use the industrial fan color for normal fans and I bet their sales would go up.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Darkside Leds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Darkside LED's FTW!







The RGB version is a blast to play with


----------



## PCModderMike

You guys are now making me want to pick up some of those Darkside LEDs









I'm almost done with my build, few small things to setup. Final pics coming soon.


----------



## emsj86

agreed darkside our steps above and beyond any led I've tried.


----------



## tecuarenta

I feel a bit overwhelmed by all those crazy beautiful setups but here's mine. Last update was two runs of rigid tubing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> I feel a bit overwhelmed by all those crazy beautiful setups but here's mine. Last update was two runs of rigid tubing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say that's also a pretty crazy and beautiful build you've got there.....good job.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Darkside LED's FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RGB version is a blast to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The RGB are the ones I have yet to mess with. It needs a controller yes? Maybe my next one will incorporate the RGB. I've always leaned toward white and Have yet to see a competitor get close to the clairty of the white Darksides.

TCO


----------



## applehusky

Been exactly 5 weeks since I ordered my Mercury s3. It should be any day.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Option D ... build your own dust filters ... which is what I am doing for my X2M.


I'm interested in building my own dust filter for the front intake as I don't want to mess up the look with the clunky borders most purchasable dust filters exhibit. I'd order custom ones, but even those have the border, let along pricey (thinking of DemciFlex here).

Any places I can start?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> I feel a bit overwhelmed by all those crazy beautiful setups but here's mine. Last update was two runs of rigid tubing.


That looks fantastic, imo. Maybe you can fill it up a bit more with some bends. That is, if you think it's missing something (based on how you sounded in your post).


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> I feel a bit overwhelmed by all those crazy beautiful setups but here's mine. Last update was two runs of rigid tubing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Second That


The only thing I will say about Darkside LEDs, is beware of how good they are. I'm being serious here. They are BRIGHT AS HELL. I have two, but just use one on top because of how bright they are. Using the motherboard fan heads to dim them doesn't seem to work (at least with my board), but you can dim them with a fan controller. I don't really need/want a fan controller because I use low RPM fans for quietness, so I plan on putting some tinted tape on both so they shine the right amount of light, but I would definitely make arrangements to mod or use a fan controller if you are going to install them.

Otherwise, you will see every spec of dust because of recreating the sun inside your case with these strips, lol. I don't care how good your filters are or how perfect you clean, you are bound to see something, especially on the window, if there is too much light. Especially with the white ones (LEDs).


----------



## applehusky

WOOT
Just got notified that my S3 shipped!

Is anyone on here using the quad ssd bracket with the S3? I'm wondering if it'll work with the side panel installed.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*


Hey tecuarenta, Did you use anything to mount the pumps to the case or just use double sided tape, if just tape are you getting any vibration?
Also what did you use to connect the pumps? thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> WOOT
> Just got notified that my S3 shipped!
> 
> Is anyone on here using the quad ssd bracket with the S3? I'm wondering if it'll work with the side panel installed.


They are designed to be installed with the door shut.


----------



## MocoIMO

From the CL facebook page... if you guys haven't seen it & are going to order









"It's back! For a very limited time. 50% off accessories when ordered with a case. Complete Madness!!"


----------



## Archea47

the savings! Seriously the accessories add up QUICK. I wonder if this includes options when building the case and pedestals? Those items cost more than the original case on my S8


----------



## Mega Man

Awesome. And I hate them D:


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey tecuarenta, Did you use anything to mount the pumps to the case or just use double sided tape, if just tape are you getting any vibration?
> Also what did you use to connect the pumps? thanks


Looks good I think flipping the top rad around would help as it will give some tubing on the left side of the build making it look filled


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey tecuarenta, Did you use anything to mount the pumps to the case or just use double sided tape, if just tape are you getting any vibration?
> Also what did you use to connect the pumps? thanks


Pumps are resting on the floor. You will see it here:



They have some foam (the one you can find in some EK packaging) on the floor. I use two compression fittings and a piece of norprene. No vibrations are noticed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looks good I think flipping the top rad around would help as it will give some tubing on the left side of the build making it look filled


That's a good advice. Thank you very much. Will take it into consideration in the next rebuild or maybe sooner


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey tecuarenta, Did you use anything to mount the pumps to the case or just use double sided tape, if just tape are you getting any vibration?
> Also what did you use to connect the pumps? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps are resting on the floor. You will see it here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have some foam (the one you can find in some EK packaging) on the floor. I use two compression fittings and a piece of norprene. No vibrations are noticed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looks good I think flipping the top rad around would help as it will give some tubing on the left side of the build making it look filled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good advice. Thank you very much. Will take it into consideration in the next rebuild or maybe sooner
Click to expand...

I did something similar with my pump setup.


I used four of these foams gaskets, two stacked on top of each other on each side. http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-mcp650-655-foam-gasket.html
The adhesive is very strong and it's a secure setup. Also being doubled up like that, the sound dampening is amazing.


----------



## smicha

And similar to mine with 30 cm high res.


----------



## applehusky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They are designed to be installed with the door shut.


Sweet. Just might have to get one then x3
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hey guys...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sahweeeet, glad to see it's back!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sahweeeet, glad to see it's back!


And just in time for *FALL MADNESS!!*


----------



## ali13245

FINALLY!!!!!







Going to place my order...


----------



## Mega Man

Wow. White really must take a substantial time to clean vs the other colors. I am glad it is back ( esp now that I have seen it. It is gorgeous.)
I say this as I really didn't expect colors back so fast ( one of the reasons I bought my tx10 )
Now if only cl would custom build 2 x5s .....


----------



## Archea47

This should be on the front page of overclock.net


----------



## ali13245

The wait begins...


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> The wait begins...


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sweet, thanks!


Anytime!







Been waiting 2 months to get this beauty


----------



## lkramer

I check my e-mail today and got an e-mail from KC regarding my order. My intial thought was I received the dreaded "your order has been delay" e-mail.

But to my surprise the e-mail stated:

Quote:


> We have gained significant ground on our lead times, which will result in an earlier delivery time than the originally quoted "5-6 weeks processing time" for your order. I just wanted to let you know so you can plan accordingly.


I will be able to start my Skylake build sooner than I thought.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys...


i may have to place an order for 2 nova x2m cases this weekend..


----------



## SteezyTN

I feel like I'm going to order an SMA8 pedestal.... But I don't need it haha.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know the correct dimensions for DEMCiflex on the Mercury S8S? The two locations I need is the 140mm location at the bottom of the case and 120mm location in the front above the IO. I need to custom order them. Also anyway to hide both of them?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hey guys...


I am in the process of completing the last stages of my black Mercury S5 build. I enjoyed doing it so much that I kind of would like to order another gunmetal Caselabs case (something different... maybe bigger) just for the hell of it. But I've already spent more than I want to think about doing the S5, so... well... not for a while.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

So Gunmetal/White is back???

TCO


----------



## Kimir

I'd say gunmetal only from the announcement pic.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So Gunmetal/White is back???
> 
> TCO


Or you could say that gunmetal is the new black "ich _so_".


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I did something similar with my pump setup.
> 
> 
> I used four of these foams gaskets, two stacked on top of each other on each side. http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-mcp650-655-foam-gasket.html
> The adhesive is very strong and it's a secure setup. Also being doubled up like that, the sound dampening is amazing.


Looks sweet as hell. I just have my pump/res combo mounted to the back and don't get any vibrations or sounds. Maybe I'm just lucky, or does mounting it off the ground already reduce what should be audible?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So Gunmetal/White is back???
> 
> TCO


Two tone (for all colors), white and custom powder coating will still be on hold for the time being. We do not have an ETA for when those options are coming back. Primer has been discontinued entirely. Order volume was just too low to continue to offer it, and many people have painted over the standard colors without any issues. We will offer Primer for Pedestal and accessory orders only until the end of 2016.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Two tone (for all [available] colors)


Too funny. You can have it in any color as long as that color is Black. Or Gunmetal grey.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Too funny. You can have it in any color as long as that color is Black. Or Gunmetal grey.


Sorry I don't follow. I just mean two tone is not an option. You either can go all black or all gunmetal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Two tone (for all colors), *white and custom powder coating will still be on hold for the time being*. We do not have an ETA for when those options are coming back. Primer has been discontinued entirely. Order volume was just too low to continue to offer it, and many people have painted over the standard colors without any issues. We will offer Primer for Pedestal and accessory orders only until the end of 2016.


Thank you for answering Sir.









TCO


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sorry I don't follow. I just mean two tone is not an option. You either can go all black or all gunmetal.


I read your ...

_Two tone (for all colors), white and custom powder coating will still be on hold for the time being._

... as ...

_Two tone (for all colors)_ [yes, these are available] White and custom powder coating will still be on hold for the time being.

Those periods / full stops and commas always throw me off.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Jim-CL

White will likely be next, but I can't say when that will happen (gunmetal outsold it 3:1). Two-tone became very problematic to manage because of scheduling the order vs color changes on the line. Primer was such a tiny number of overall case order (less than 0.5% of orders) that it doesn't make sense to continue it.

We have worked very hard to bring lead times back in line (more announcements on that soon), so we're being _*very*_ cautious about reintroducing color options, so we don't get back in the mess we were in


----------



## Mega Man

Thanks allot for the updates.

New 2 tone solution. As all the cases ( that I know if ) are screwed together and none are riveted like my old m8. Just order 2 cases 2 colors


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thanks allot for the updates.
> 
> New 2 tone solution. As all the cases ( that I know if ) are screwed together and none are riveted like my old m8. Just order 2 cases 2 colors


That would work! LOL!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thanks allot for the updates.
> 
> New 2 tone solution. As all the cases ( that I know if ) are screwed together and none are riveted like my old m8. *Just order 2 cases 2 colors*


Seems to me that @IT Diva already beat you to that idea with her two TH10A's


----------



## Mega Man

Oh no I ain't doin it.

I already have a tri tone tx10 to build


----------



## Willius

Awesome news! But ill wait for the white to return before i will order an S3 with pedestal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> White will likely be next, but I can't say when that will happen (gunmetal outsold it 3:1). Two-tone became very problematic to manage because of scheduling the order vs color changes on the line. Primer was such a tiny number of overall case order (less than 0.5% of orders) that it doesn't make sense to continue it.
> 
> We have worked very hard to bring lead times back in line (more announcements on that soon), so we're being *very cautious* about reintroducing color options, so we don't get back in the mess we were in


I understand Completely.









TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wow. White really must take a substantial time to clean vs the other colors. I am glad it is back ( esp now that I have seen it. It is gorgeous.)
> I say this as I really didn't expect colors back so fast ( one of the reasons I bought my tx10 )
> Now if only cl would custom build 2 x5s .....


It *is* a problem because white shows EVERYTHING







Mostly though, white isn't anywhere near as popular as it once was. Gunmetal is the *new* color


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The RGB are the ones I have yet to mess with. It needs a controller yes? Maybe my next one will incorporate the RGB. I've always leaned toward white and Have yet to see a competitor get close to the clairty of the white Darksides.
> 
> TCO


Yes, they have a remote controller (which is fine by me). I will say that the white setting isn't quite as intense as white LED's (no surprise there), but still looks pretty good. I think RGB lights work best with a white interior (to reflect the light). Originally, we planned on white LED's for Zeus, but at the last minute, I changed my mind for RGB. It was the right decision







I couldn't be happier and I will probably never use anything but Darkside again







Can't recommend them highly enough


----------



## Mega Man

i buy my led straight from china, skip the middle man in the us ( every year or so we go to visit the families in china )


----------



## DarthBaggins

personally if I want two tone I can always just order the parts I need in another color, then sell the stock colored ones once everything arrives


----------



## NKrader

ohhhhhhhhhh its time for some extended itx fileserver action.


----------



## WeirdHarold

I'm finally putting my loop together

































Spoiler: More Pics!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I'm finally putting my loop together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics!


edit: looking good, Harold









Me too! Also in a S8.
Still a lot to do before the leak test..



Spoiler: the rest


----------



## Anateus

How do I Mount SSD/hdd in s3 with that whole mid section already mounted? Those hdd/SSD mounts dont want to come off (screws are holding well) :s


----------



## Revan654

Whats the best way to mount Dust filters in the S8S case? I need a way to easily access them for cleaning. I was going to get demciflex but the bottom 140mm can not accept them(I can use them for my flexbay 140.1). What are my other options for the following two locations? I was thinking using Silverstone FF123 for the front and FF143 for the bottom. I just don't know where to mount them and how to access them for easy cleaning.

Location 1: Bottom of Case for 140mm fan.
Location 2: Front above the IO for 120mm fan.

If Possible I want them hidden.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How do I Mount SSD/hdd in s3 with that whole mid section already mounted? Those hdd/SSD mounts dont want to come off (screws are holding well) :s


No great way. You need to get the 5/16 nuts loose
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Whats the best way to mount Dust filters in the S8S case? I need a way to easily access them for cleaning. I was going to get demciflex but the bottom 140mm can not accept them(I can use them for my flexbay 140.1). What are my other options for the following two locations? I was thinking using Silverstone FF123 for the front and FF143 for the bottom. I just don't know where to mount them and how to access them for easy cleaning.
> 
> Location 1: Bottom of Case for 140mm fan.
> Location 2: Front above the IO for 120mm fan.
> 
> If Possible I want them hidden.


The best dust filter is no dust filter


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No great way. You need to get the 5/16 nuts loose
> The best dust filter is no dust filter


True, but if your trying to keep dust out wouldn't one be required?


----------



## Mega Man

Not really. Just take 5 min and clean your pc.

5 min to clean pc or 5-10 to clean dust filters


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not really. Just take 5 min and clean your pc.
> 
> 5 min to clean pc or 5-10 to clean dust filters


thanks, I think I'll stick one on my flexbay(140.1), Since I already have that one. It's magnetic, easy cleaning.


----------



## Georgey123

I used to have filters but then the air compressor made life fairly easy







.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Just took my build completely apart for the first time dust literally went right through the filter some dust stayed on the filters but looking at my build the fans were caked with dusk and some dust on the rads.... My opinion are if there worth it i'm gonna have to say no and just get a good data vac


----------



## ali13245

Datavac is amazing, all I have to do is remove the side/front panels and let it do its thing. 10 minutes is all you need to have a clean PC


----------



## Mega Man

I have done work in hospitals and surgery centers. You should see the filtration systems. Pre filters. Filters post filters and yet the fans still get caked with fine dust. No stopping it really


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> edit: looking good, Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Also in a S8.
> Still a lot to do before the leak test..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the rest


Yeah I totally understand still having a lot to do before the leak test, as soon as I actually started running tubing of course I noticed parts that I'd overlooked and also one that wouldn't work as I'd hoped and had to order something different. So I'm back to waiting for parts







However your's is looking goo as well and good luck on the rest of your build


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Just took my build completely apart for the first time dust literally went right through the filter some dust stayed on the filters but looking at my build the fans were caked with dusk and some dust on the rads.... My opinion are if there worth it i'm gonna have to say no and just get a good data vac


I've noticed the same thing over the years, but remember that dust / dirt comes in many sizes. You'll never keep it all out of your case, especially if like me you live in a very dusty environment. But what I also noticed was that my radiators didn't get plugged as quickly and that the dust that did make it through was far easier to get off the fans etc. with the dust filters than without them. Now I finally realized that this for me at least was probably due to the fact that I have a couple of dogs and without the filters I also had hair and pet dander etc. making it into the fans and rads. So maybe a better name for them would be large air borne particulate filters, since as noted they don't really stop dust.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I've noticed the same thing over the years, but remember that dust / dirt comes in many sizes. You'll never keep it all out of your case, especially if like me you live in a very dusty environment. But what *I also noticed was that my radiators didn't get plugged as quickly and that the dust that did make it through was far easier to get off the fans etc. with the dust filters than without them.* Now I finally realized that this for me at least was probably due to the fact that I have a couple of dogs and without the filters I also had hair and pet dander etc. making it into the fans and rads. So maybe a better name for them would be large air borne particulate filters, since as noted they don't really stop dust.


I've noticed that after a couple of weeks my Demci's are full of dust... So they are keeping that dust out of the fans, rads and the inside of the case... However, I have a black CaseLabs and stuff shows up in there all the time.. It's especially noticeable when I take pictures of my rig... Black is real hard to keep picture clean...


----------



## toggLesss

Part 4 - The Finale (timelapse)





Official Build Log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1565423/build-log-project-canyon-rev-2-caselabs-sma8-4790k-gtx-970-sli-watercooled/0_100


----------



## Willius

The fluid looks killer!


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys DATA VAC on sale for $59 at Tiger direct!

Same price on Amazon I guess but thats lower than I have seen it in a while


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey guys DATA VAC on sale for $59 at Tiger direct!
> 
> Same price on Amazon I guess but thats lower than I have seen it in a while


I love mine. I think I am going to buy one of the actual vacuums they make for the computer. They are pretty expensive relative to the blower but there are several areas at work that I cannot send dust all over. I have to disconnect everything and carry the box out which is not convenient.


----------



## ruffhi

What about a vacuum / blower?


----------



## Dagamus NM

It would be this one metro vacuum


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> What about a vacuum / blower?


Kind of expensive... But just added it to my Amazon Wish List...


----------



## WeirdHarold

Hey forget the data vac you could just follow this guy's instructions














Totally joking of course, but it was good for a laugh


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Hey forget the data vac you could just follow this guy's instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally joking of course, but it was good for a laugh

















:







Fantastic...

Maybe an SSD may have survived...









Thanks for the post, just what I needed today!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic...
> 
> Maybe an SSD may have survived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post, just what I needed today!


No worries I know I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## lkramer

My S5 which I ordered on September 15th shipped today. It shipped WAY earlier than I expected.









On another note, @WeirdHarold, that was an excellent but a bit absurd video. I could not stop laughing either after watching it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> My S5 which I ordered on September 15th shipped today. It shipped WAY earlier than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, @WeirdHarold, that was an excellent but a bit absurd video. I could not stop laughing either after watching it.


It shipped in 10 days?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> It shipped in 10 days?


Yes, it shipped in 10 days.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Yes, it shipped in 10 days.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> My S5 which I ordered on September 15th shipped today. It shipped WAY earlier than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, @WeirdHarold, that was an excellent but a bit absurd video. I could not stop laughing either after watching it.


Thats great to hear!







Mabey my SMA8 will be shipped by the end of this month


----------



## ali13245

I am currenly looking at these two drills:

http://m.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-12-Volt-Ni-Cad-3-8-in-Cordless-Drill-with-Soft-Grips-GCO1200C/202891148?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-2-_-NA-_-202891148-_-N

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-5-5-Amp-3-8-in-Variable-Speed-Drill-D43K/205216326?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-1-_-NA-_-205216326-_-N

I dont want to spend more than $30 on a drill that I will only be using once. So which one of these do you think performs better? I will be drilling passthrough holes through the midplate of the SMA8, and I want the cleanest possible holes.


----------



## Mega Man

If you need cheap tools I would go to harbor freight


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I am currenly looking at these two drills:
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-12-Volt-Ni-Cad-3-8-in-Cordless-Drill-with-Soft-Grips-GCO1200C/202891148?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-2-_-NA-_-202891148-_-N
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-5-5-Amp-3-8-in-Variable-Speed-Drill-D43K/205216326?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-1-_-NA-_-205216326-_-N
> 
> I dont want to spend more than $30 on a drill that I will only be using once. So which one of these do you think performs better? I will be drilling passthrough holes through the midplate of the SMA8, and I want the cleanest possible holes.


Only spending $30 on a drill, you will only use it once or twice before it ****s itself... Clean holes is down to the drill bit and the chuck's strength/design not allowing the bit to slip.

To be perfectly honest I used to be a mechanic and I spent a little extra on my tools here and there, they're still with me and going strong.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thats great to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabey my SMA8 will be shipped by the end of this month


Hopefully, you guys do not have a long wait for your cases.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Only spending $30 on a drill, you will only use it once or twice before it ****s itself... Clean holes is down to the drill bit and the chuck's strength/design not allowing the bit to slip.
> 
> To be perfectly honest I used to be a mechanic and I spent a little extra on my tools here and there, they're still with me and going strong.


This is the drillbit im getting: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KKNYEY0/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A28CENQ8KLSNKR

Would this be a good option?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> Hopefully, you guys do not have a long wait for your cases.


I sure hope so...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> This is the drillbit im getting: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KKNYEY0/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A28CENQ8KLSNKR
> 
> Would this be a good option?


I'd buy them, depending on how thick the titanium coating is they should last you quite some time.


----------



## ali13245

I personally dont't care about how long they will last me, I would just like to know if they will drill clean looking holes without moving all over the place?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> My S5 which I ordered on September 15th shipped today. It shipped WAY earlier than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, @WeirdHarold, that was an excellent but a bit absurd video. I could not stop laughing either after watching it.


I ordered mine on the 14th, Hasn't shipped yet.







I ordered S8S, not sure if that makes a difference. I did get a E-Mail from Case-Labs last week saying They are ahead and the wait will be shorter.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I personally dont't care about how long they will last me, I would just like to know if they will drill clean looking holes without moving all over the place?


Yes, they should do fine. And since you're drilling in aluminum I wouldn't worry too much about them wearing out too quickly.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I ordered S8S, not sure if that makes a difference.


That could made a difference. Or, maybe, I simply got lucky.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I personally dont't care about how long they will last me, I would just like to know if they will drill clean looking holes without moving all over the place?


Sigh... Yeah yeah, sure...

I'd also centre punch where you intend to drill your pilot hole first then use that stepping tool you linked in said hole it should be plenty straight...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Only spending $30 on a drill, you will only use it once or twice before it ****s itself... Clean holes is down to the drill bit and the chuck's strength/design not allowing the bit to slip.
> 
> To be perfectly honest I used to be a mechanic and I spent a little extra on my tools here and there, they're still with me and going strong.


But if you only plan on using it once or twice? I spent like 30$ on a drill like 10 years ago and it still works fine, it's not professional grade or anything but neither am I lol.
I usually buy tools from harbor freight that I will only use once, if I would have spent more it would have only been a waste of money as 90% of those tools I've never had a reason to use again.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sigh... Yeah yeah, sure...
> 
> I'd also centre punch where you intend to drill your pilot hole first then use that stepping tool you linked in said hole it should be plenty straight...


Thats exactly what I intend to do. Center punch my marked hole, drill my pilot hole, then take the step bit and drill the hole further. I'm going to be using a 4mm diameter drill bit as my pilot hole, is that okay?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> But if you only plan on using it once or twice? I spent like 30$ on a drill like 10 years ago and it still works fine, it's not professional grade or anything but neither am I lol.
> I usually buy tools from harbor freight that I will only use once, if I would have spent more it would have only been a waste of money as 90% of those tools I've never had a reason to use again.


Exactly, I've decided on this drill: http://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-12-Volt-Ni-Cad-3-8-in-Cordless-Drill-with-Soft-Grips-GCO1200C/202891148

Its cordless, and it has variable speed so I can control the speed of the drill.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Hey forget the data vac you could just follow this guy's instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally joking of course, but it was good for a laugh


Excellent. I particularly liked the spider that ran away after the hammer dislodged it.


----------



## Prospect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Datavac is amazing, all I have to do is remove the side/front panels and let it do its thing. 10 minutes is all you need to have a clean PC


Agreed








I've had mine for a few years now and it works really well, definitely worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> My S5 which I ordered on September 15th shipped today. It shipped WAY earlier than I expected.


Wow, shipped already







thats awesome! Be sure to take pics once it arrives


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> Wow, shipped already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome! Be sure to take pics once it arrives


I agree. I will definitely take pictures when it arrives. I will also start a build log featuring the case and a Skylake processor.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> But if you only plan on using it once or twice? I spent like 30$ on a drill like 10 years ago and it still works fine, it's not professional grade or anything but neither am I lol.
> I usually buy tools from harbor freight that I will only use once, if I would have spent more it would have only been a waste of money as 90% of those tools I've never had a reason to use again.


Sure, sure. Good job...
Used to get this from a lot of the guys who's motorcycles I fixed, have the tools spent little on and ended up causing more damage from them being poor quality. Different horses for different courses.


----------



## Mega Man

Nice attitude. He gave reasonable polite advice and you insult him and act like you are better then he. Pretty sad and the wrong way to get any help or respect here ( not that you are asking in this case )

I find it funny that he said in essence a quality tool is better and you call that elitist


----------



## alltheGHz

On a nicer note, if I screw up my watercooling job and fry my computer, I can sell my CaseLabs case and make up a good chunk of my lost money XD. What would be the best method of drilling holes in my 120.2 drop in mount to hold a 120.3 rad? I don't plan on putting a fan on the 3rd 120mm mount, I wanna try and passively cool that spot.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> On a nicer note, if I screw up my watercooling job and fry my computer, I can sell my CaseLabs case and make up a good chunk of my lost money XD. *What would be the best method of drilling holes in my 120.2 drop in mount to hold a 120.3 rad?* I don't plan on putting a fan on the 3rd 120mm mount, I wanna try and passively cool that spot.


Take it downtown...


----------



## Archea47

So you already have the 360 and the only spot left is the 240 mount? Otherwise I think a 240 make more sense


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I am currenly looking at these two drills:
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-12-Volt-Ni-Cad-3-8-in-Cordless-Drill-with-Soft-Grips-GCO1200C/202891148?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-2-_-NA-_-202891148-_-N
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-5-5-Amp-3-8-in-Variable-Speed-Drill-D43K/205216326?MERCH=RV-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-1-_-NA-_-205216326-_-N
> 
> I dont want to spend more than $30 on a drill that I will only be using once. So which one of these do you think performs better? I will be drilling passthrough holes through the midplate of the SMA8, and I want the cleanest possible holes.


Drills are the most ubiquitous tool around, unless you're already over 70, you'll have uses for it for many, many years to come.

If you need to cut costs, you're much better off in the long run to get a corded model.

There's a B&D for about $20.

*Under no circumstances, in this day and age of modern battery technologies, do you want to get a NiCad powered cordless, especially if you only expect to use it a little at a time / once in a while.
*
If you really need a cordless, at least get a NiMH for a little more up front cost, but a much better usable lifetime.

Darlene


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nice attitude. He gave reasonable polite advice and you insult him and act like you are better then he. Pretty sad and the wrong way to get any help or respect here ( not that you are asking in this case )
> 
> I find it funny that he said in essence a quality tool is better and you call that elitist


There was no insult in there other than calling myself ignorant. I don't consider the term elitist to be a negative because it really isn't.
My response was triggered by his multiple attempts to try and show how his opinion was the only right one, and his snarky sarcastic starts to every post, that isn't "polite" in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Drills are the most ubiquitous tool around, unless you're already over 70, you'll have uses for it for many, many years to come.
> 
> If you need to cut costs, you're much better off in the long run to get a corded model.
> 
> There's a B&D for about $20.
> 
> *Under no circumstances, in this day and age of modern battery technologies, do you want to get a NiCad powered cordless, especially if you only expect to use it a little at a time / once in a while.
> *
> If you really need a cordless, at least get a NiMH for a little more up front cost, but a much better usable lifetime.
> 
> Darlene


I can agree with that corded statement








But why no nicad?
The drill I previously referenced is nicad picked it up for 35$ in 2005 and use it once or twice a year and it still functioned perfectly the last time I used it a few months ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> On a nicer note, if I screw up my watercooling job and fry my computer, I can sell my CaseLabs case and make up a good chunk of my lost money XD. What would be the best method of drilling holes in my 120.2 drop in mount to hold a 120.3 rad? I don't plan on putting a fan on the 3rd 120mm mount, I wanna try and passively cool that spot.


You won't mess it up man!
You shouldn't need to drill it just mount it up like normal and that end will just stick off


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> There was no insult in there other than calling myself ignorant. I don't consider the term elitist to be a negative because it really isn't.
> My response was triggered by his multiple attempts to try and show how his opinion was the only right one, and his snarky sarcastic starts to every post, that isn't "polite" in my opinion.
> I can agree with that corded statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why no nicad?
> The drill I previously referenced is nicad picked it up for 35$ in 2005 and use it once or twice a year and it still functioned perfectly the last time I used it a few months ago.
> You won't mess it up man!
> You shouldn't need to drill it just mount it up like normal and that end will just stick off


No, sorry I guess I worded it weirdly. I have a 360 rad but a 240 mount. It fits, but the part of that radiator that doesn't screw in hangs a bit and I wanna fix that by drilling holes. Problem is, I don't know where to drill the holes in the mount accurately, as it is just a solid chunk of metal. Or am I just wasting my time and just get a 240 rad? I'm only cooling my CPU.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> No, sorry I guess I worded it weirdly. I have a 360 rad but a 240 mount. It fits, but the part of that radiator that doesn't screw in hangs a bit and I wanna fix that by drilling holes. Problem is, I don't know where to drill the holes in the mount accurately, as it is just a solid chunk of metal. Or am I just wasting my time and just get a 240 rad? I'm only cooling my CPU.


Pictures? To get a clearer understanding...


----------



## Archea47

If you have or buy a 360 gasket from PPCs you can use that as a template


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> But why no nicad?
> The drill I previously referenced is nicad picked it up for 35$ in 2005 and use it once or twice a year and it still functioned perfectly the last time I used it a few months ago.


NiCad has a bad memory recharging state. You have to keep discharging it all the way down, before recharging it again.

I myself prefer a Lithium Ion battery for my drills.

Here's a good read NiCad vs Lithium Ion batteries for drills.

https://www.lowes.ca/articles/lithium-ion-and-nicd-batteries-a-side-by-side-comparison_a972.html


----------



## Furious Pcs

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Compact-Drill-Driver-Kit-P1811/205651590

for $99

or
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Starter-Drill-Kit-P1810/205202601

$59

great drill i got the kit my self on sale for 69.99

battery a decent amount of time quick charge


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Pictures? To get a clearer understanding...


Check my build log, I think it's on page 9. I'm on mobile do I can't post a pic so here's the build log.


----------



## MocoIMO

My SM5 is finally getting a complete PETG loop


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> If you have or buy a 360 gasket from PPCs you can use that as a template


MNPCTech have radiator templates you can download for free from their site.


----------



## applehusky

Got my S3 in the mail! WOOT

Still a work in progress but this will be iteration one on Codename RAT


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> Got my S3 in the mail! WOOT
> 
> Still a work in progress but this will be iteration one on Codename RAT


Good lookin' RAT!

I like your monitor, what model is it?


----------



## applehusky

Thanks ^^
It's the Samsung U28D590D UHD monitor.
It's got a lot of space but it's a ***** to drive, even with a 980 ti lol


----------



## wermad

Keep an eye out for deals on ebay. Bought my bostitch drill and impact drill for $90 (retail price for one). Damn batteries last for a while and the they're pretty light. Does everything I ask em to though I avoid the impact one on my pc (works like a dream for framing and helps removing bolts/nuts). No Dewalt but still awesome. I did have the ryobi set and that's a solid choice for beginners as well. On my tx, I tapped some holes to secure some plexi panels.


----------



## Deeptek

Im going to be getting a S5 to replace my M8 soon. I love the M8 but since i go to LANs alot it is becoming more hassle that I thought it was going to be initially. Will a S5 side pedestal drop in 360 rad mount work in the side of the s5 where the hdd and ssd mounts sit?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im going to be getting a S5 to replace my M8 soon. I love the M8 but since i go to LANs alot it is becoming more hassle that I thought it was going to be initially. Will a S5 side pedestal drop in 360 rad mount work in the side of the s5 where the hdd and ssd mounts sit?


I see what you're saying, I think so, yes, but you would have to remove the storage racks there.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im going to be getting a S5 to replace my M8 soon. I love the M8 but since i go to LANs alot it is becoming more hassle that I thought it was going to be initially. Will a S5 side pedestal drop in 360 rad mount work in the side of the s5 where the hdd and ssd mounts sit?


I wish! A number have looked into that; I even picked up the S8 rad mount that fits in the same space, but sorry it doesn't work. The height in the S5's drive bay is just barely larger than most rads (135mm), so not all will fit. There is also the problem of the lip on the bottom chassis/mid-chassis panels that will prevent rads from sliding in like a mount will require. Also the depth (82.5mm) will only accomodate a 30mm or maybe a 45mm rad with fans (plus the need for somewhere for the air to go). There was one build with a 240 rad in a S3, but the mid-chassis was cut out for the 2x 120mm fans and everything was attached directly to it.

If you really want a rad in that location I'd suggest going with a S8 or S8S instead.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> I wish! A number have looked into that; I even picked up the S8 rad mount that fits in the same space, but sorry it doesn't work. The height in the S5's drive bay is just barely larger than most rads (135mm), so not all will fit. There is also the problem of the lip on the bottom chassis/mid-chassis panels that will prevent rads from sliding in like a mount will require. Also the depth (82.5mm) will only accomodate a 30mm or maybe a 45mm rad with fans (plus the need for somewhere for the air to go). There was one build with a 240 rad in a S3, but the mid-chassis was cut out for the 2x 120mm fans and everything was attached directly to it.
> 
> If you really want a rad in that location I'd suggest going with a S8 or S8S instead.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im going to be getting a S5 to replace my M8 soon. I love the M8 but since i go to LANs alot it is becoming more hassle that I thought it was going to be initially. Will a S5 side pedestal drop in 360 rad mount work in the side of the s5 where the hdd and ssd mounts sit?


Hopefully I am not too late!









If you are willing to put in some work and make your own radiator side mount then it will work.









I posted in this thread earlier this year, here are the results with a Nemesis 360GTX. The only issue was is that it was a very tight fit and I would have to remove the mid section in order to remove the radiator. I have since replaced it with the less wide L version (alongside too many hardware "upgrades"







) which works perfect and allows me to remove it easily without having to remove the mid section plate.

The CaseLabs technical gallery shows the space to be 82.5mm, so definitely would need to cut into the midplate if you want to use a 60mm radiator. Even then I think the Nemesis GTX series (regular or L version, preferably the L version for the S5) are perfect for the S5 drive bay area at 54mm thick. In addition, if you go the L route, that gives you even more room in the drive bay area to hide smaller/medium-ish (fan, for one) cables still.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Keep an eye out for deals on ebay. Bought my bostitch drill and impact drill for $90 (retail price for one). Damn batteries last for a while and the they're pretty light. Does everything I ask em to though I avoid the impact one on my pc (works like a dream for framing and helps removing bolts/nuts). No Dewalt but still awesome. I did have the ryobi set and that's a solid choice for beginners as well. On my tx, I tapped some holes to secure some plexi panels.


For me I always get the right tools as I use them for a living and the right tool last and actually is cheaper in he long run. Now I do have a few aht or freight tools that I got because hey were only going to be used once in a blue moon. That being said the guy wanting to mount a 360 to a 240 mount. Do t take this the wrong way only advise but if your spending this much on a caselabs case you should do it right and spend he little extra to one make it work two make it look nice. Just remember why you for this case in the first case. Because you wanted the best. So give It he best


----------



## Revan654

Shopping for lighting for my case, I'm thinking of going with Darkside lighting. Just have to questions if someone could help.

1. Would the 19" Darkside RGB Rigid lighting strip fit at the top of the S8S case? I know case is 19.03". I'm not sure if it would just fit or if it would be off by .1 inches.
2. Anyone know if you can cut DarkSide Rigid RGB lighting strip?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Shopping for lighting for my case, I'm thinking of going with Darkside lighting. Just have to questions if someone could help.
> 
> 1. Would the 19" Darkside RGB Rigid lighting strip fit at the top of the S8S case? I know case is 19.03". I'm not sure if it would just fit or if it would be off by .1 inches.
> 2. Anyone know if you can cut DarkSide Rigid RGB lighting strip?


1. Not sure
2. Darkside LED strips are cuttable (im assuming this also applies to RGB variant)


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm sitting here reading all these questions and answers about spending money for good tools. I really wish I would've listened hah. I went out and bought a 13/16in drill bit for my pass through so, and while it did work, it was a pain in the butt. It took about 10 minutes per hole, and each kept getting caught on the edges of the drill bit. I was going crazy. That's my reason for doing the CPU tubing with fled tubing because I didn't want to drill more holes. 8 holes was driving me crazy, let alone 10 total. When I finish my build 100% after this school semester ends, I'll go out and buy a good step drill.

Every time I drilled a hole with the drill bit I bought, it was so "rugged" that the screws kept falling out of the case due to all the vibration.


----------



## DarthBaggins

In most cases good tools are worth it, but from my point of view they need to pay for themselves in the end. Every tool I've bought has done so so I always buy Matco/Snap-On when it comes to hand & air tools. Now I do have an awesome Dewalt 20v drill that I couldn't pass up on the deal I got it for ($100 US with trade in of a drill (working or not)). Also I do miss S&K tools, high quality tools for a low price and great warranty.
But I think TCO has mentioned in other threads of getting a Step-Bit vs just a straight bit as it allows for more allowance on drilling pass throughs and my experience with step-bits is they tend to snag less at a decent rpm


----------



## Mega Man

ah i dont miss buying snapon tools, although i did buy a set of winter gloves from them that are kick butt gloves -- Milwaukee has earned my business for life, the CS from them has been beyond amazing


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Hopefully I am not too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are willing to put in some work and make your own radiator side mount then it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in this thread earlier this year, here are the results with a Nemesis 360GTX. The only issue was is that it was a very tight fit and I would have to remove the mid section in order to remove the radiator. I have since replaced it with the less wide L version (alongside too many hardware "upgrades"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which works perfect and allows me to remove it easily without having to remove the mid section plate.
> 
> The CaseLabs technical gallery shows the space to be 82.5mm, so definitely would need to cut into the midplate if you want to use a 60mm radiator. Even then I think the Nemesis GTX series (regular or L version, preferably the L version for the S5) are perfect for the S5 drive bay area at 54mm thick. In addition, if you go the L route, that gives you even more room in the drive bay area to hide smaller/medium-ish (fan, for one) cables still.


Ive got EK PE's I think they are like 38mm'ish - Thanks for the help. What accessories and tools/techniques did you use to achieve this?

Any way you can send me the sketch up of the rad mount you created?


----------



## Deeptek

I can vouch. A good step bit is a decent chunk of change but worth it. I paid around $50 for mine and it cut threw the CL chassis like butter, very quickly. Its always a good idea to pilot a hole for them as well.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> 1. Not sure
> 2. Darkside LED strips are cuttable (im assuming this also applies to RGB variant)


Since their Rigid I'm not 100%, DarkSide Contact page does not work so I can't ask them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah last pair of Snap-On gloves I bought was last winter (can still use touch screen devices while wearing them). But I don't plan on buying anymore tools since I'm no longer working in the automotive field (professionally anyway)
But yeah a good step-but will never be cheap lol (and you don't want a cheap one)


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Since their Rigid I'm not 100%, DarkSide Contact page does not work so I can't ask them.


Im pretty sure they are. I remember watching a video on Dazmode regarding the LED strips and he said that we would be able to cut them.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I can vouch. A good step bit is a decent chunk of change but worth it. I paid around $50 for mine and it cut threw the CL chassis like butter, very quickly. Its always a good idea to pilot a hole for them as well.


I was watching @toggLesss's video of him cutting his holes with a step bit, and that's when I said, "im getting one now" haha.

I wasn't kidding when I said the screws were popping out of there place when the drill bit was making all the vibration haha.

EDIT* what kind of lights does everyone recommend? Im using an NZXT hue, and its just crap. I want a white light, and the white that changes with the hue has a blueish tint to it. Plus that fact that I don't have room for a drive pay for it, and I have it tapped to the back of the mobo tray, which takes up so much space.


----------



## Prospect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Shopping for lighting for my case, I'm thinking of going with Darkside lighting. Just have to questions if someone could help.
> 
> 1. Would the 19" Darkside RGB Rigid lighting strip fit at the top of the S8S case? I know case is 19.03". I'm not sure if it would just fit or if it would be off by .1 inches.
> 2. Anyone know if you can cut DarkSide Rigid RGB lighting strip?


The darkside RGB strip looks like it can be cut at the same points as a regular darkside led strip, but I'm not 100% sure as I've only cut the regular one.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> EDIT* what kind of lights does everyone recommend? Im using an NZXT hue, and its just crap. I want a white light, and the white that changes with the hue has a blueish tint to it. Plus that fact that I don't have room for a drive pay for it, and I have it tapped to the back of the mobo tray, which takes up so much space.


i use these in everything love em
http://www.bsmods.com/Mod_Shop.php


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ive got EK PE's I think they are like 38mm'ish - Thanks for the help. What accessories and tools/techniques did you use to achieve this?
> 
> Any way you can send me the sketch up of the rad mount you created?


I had a local place do it for a pretty good price, plus an added discount for an ongoing special they had, since it required bending and I do not have experience bending any metal.









I do not have access to my desktop right now, as it is undergoing yet another rebuild







, but I used the HardwareLabs technical drawings to get radiator measurements and the CaseLabs technical drawings for the S5 for case measurements. Here is a set of tech drawings for the PE. The dimensions of the aluminum piece: length wise I am not too sure as there are bends so I would need to follow up once my desktop is back up (however I would guess around ~490mm), but thickness was 2mm and height was 125mm. The depth that I used was 25mm. I am pretty sure that is all the information I used to make it on Sketchup.

I am really noob at Sketchup so I was a bit scared to put the order in, but thankfully it was pretty much right on and fit without much hassle.

Side note, another thing that came to mind when I was researching ideas of how to go about it was modding flex-bay 120mm fan mounts. I think it would be enough support to use one on each side. I just preferred the make my own mount idea.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> i use these in everything love em
> http://www.bsmods.com/Mod_Shop.php


Link doesn't work


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Link doesn't work


Looks like it has different link for mobile? It works on desktop but not on phone

http://www.bsmods.com/site/8fe77ded9e484492a94ab530272c8e73/default?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bsmods.com%2FMod_Shop.php#2741

I use these because they are a good kit, but mostly because Bob is a great guy


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I was watching @toggLesss's video of him cutting his holes with a step bit, and that's when I said, "im getting one now" haha.
> 
> I wasn't kidding when I said the screws were popping out of there place when the drill bit was making all the vibration haha.
> 
> EDIT* what kind of lights does everyone recommend? Im using an NZXT hue, and its just crap. I want a white light, and the white that changes with the hue has a blueish tint to it. Plus that fact that I don't have room for a drive pay for it, and I have it tapped to the back of the mobo tray, which takes up so much space.


Ivy Classic makes a quality product. This is the one that I use.

BS Mods makes a great RGB light strip thats 8 feet long. It has a nice compact box too. The colors are pretty true. I use one of these in my current rig, but also have about a dozen assorted colors in DarkSide LEDs. The DarkSide is nice and has alot of options with great color but can add up to alot of connectors. I use splitters and currently have 4 DarkSide LEDs hooked up to one lane of my FC1 controller which is also nice because they are dimmable with the twist of a knob or controlled through the PWM.


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> The darkside RGB strip looks like it can be cut at the same points as a regular darkside led strip, but I'm not 100% sure as I've only cut the regular one.


it can 100% be cut.


----------



## Killa Cam

I had a 12v skil drill kick the bucket on me couple months back. Went to lowes to buy me a replacement and i ended up getting the dewalt brushless motor 20v drill and impact set. It was either that or milwaukee but i chose dewalt being lighter and ergonamically more comfortable to use.

Still have to get me a step bit as im going to make couple pass throughs. Just no time to mod.


----------



## X-Nine

My Dewalt drill is still kicking after 15 years. It's only 18v but gets the job done, drilled through a lot of things with it.


----------



## ali13245

Can an SMA8 owner please help me, I ordered 1/2" x 3/4" flex tubing for the bottom compartment of my SMA8 and I also want to run the tubing along the backside of the case to the top 480 radiator. Will the tubing fit in the back of the case without causing any clearance issues for the side panel?


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My Dewalt drill is still kicking after 15 years. It's only 18v but gets the job done, drilled through a lot of things with it.


Same, original batteries work still too though I bought a Festool CXS Compact a few months ago, while only 11v its got more than enough power for anything I've needed a drill for, has a right angle chuck and all under 2lbs.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Can an SMA8 owner please help me, I ordered 1/2" x 3/4" flex tubing for the bottom compartment of my SMA8 and I also want to run the tubing along the backside of the case to the top 480 radiator. Will the tubing fit in the back of the case without causing any clearance issues for the side panel?


There is plenty of space on the back of the motherboard tray, you'll have no issue fitting your tubing in there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> In most cases good tools are worth it, but from my point of view they need to pay for themselves in the end. Every tool I've bought has done so so I always buy Matco/Snap-On when it comes to hand & air tools. Now I do have an awesome Dewalt 20v drill that I couldn't pass up on the deal I got it for ($100 US with trade in of a drill (working or not)). Also I do miss S&K tools, high quality tools for a low price and great warranty.
> But I think TCO has mentioned in other threads of getting a Step-Bit vs just a straight bit as it allows for more allowance on drilling pass throughs and my experience with step-bits is they tend to snag less at a decent rpm


I've given as much advice to Steez as humanly possible. Sometimes it falls on deaf ears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I can vouch. A good step bit is a decent chunk of change but worth it. *I paid around $50 for mine and it cut threw the CL chassis like butte*r, very quickly. Its always a good idea to pilot a hole for them as well.


Just wanted to Bold that.









TCO


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I can vouch. A good step bit is a decent chunk of change but worth it. I paid around $50 for mine and it cut threw the CL chassis like butter, very quickly. Its always a good idea to pilot a hole for them as well.


lol, and here I was thinking 50$ step bit was cheap.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Can an SMA8 owner please help me, I ordered 1/2" x 3/4" flex tubing for the bottom compartment of my SMA8 and I also want to run the tubing along the backside of the case to the top 480 radiator. Will the tubing fit in the back of the case without causing any clearance issues for the side panel?


Why everyone else is say... You'll have PLENTY of room. I have my NZXT Hue 5.25 drive bay tapped to the back. That think is like 2-3 inches in height haha


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> In most cases good tools are worth it, but from my point of view they need to pay for themselves in the end. Every tool I've bought has done so so I always buy Matco/Snap-On when it comes to hand & air tools. Now I do have an awesome Dewalt 20v drill that I couldn't pass up on the deal I got it for ($100 US with trade in of a drill (working or not)). Also I do miss S&K tools, high quality tools for a low price and great warranty.
> But I think TCO has mentioned in other threads of getting a Step-Bit vs just a straight bit as it allows for more allowance on drilling pass throughs and my experience with step-bits is they tend to snag less at a decent rpm


I wasn't aware that S&K Tools wasn't around anymore??? You can still buy them at Sears and multiple online retailers, but it has been a while since I've seen one of their tool trucks around.

*SKTools.com*


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Link doesn't work


Get darkside leds and never look back. Promise you won't regret it


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get darkside leds and never look back. Promise you won't regret it


I can second that!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get darkside leds and never look back. Promise you won't regret it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I can second that!


I sure hope you're both right, the package with my DarkSide LED strips should be here today


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is plenty of space on the back of the motherboard tray, you'll have no issue fitting your tubing in there.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I wasn't aware that S&K Tools wasn't around anymore??? You can still buy them at Sears and multiple online retailers, but it has been a while since I've seen one of their tool trucks around.
> 
> *SKTools.com*


Interesting, kept hearing they went under or were bought out. Looks like I know who I'm getting tools through for the house lol


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Interesting, kept hearing they went under or were bought out. Looks like I know who I'm getting tools through for the house lol


Also, I have a set of Craftsman Professional Combo Wrenches and I was told by the people at Sears when I bought them that they are made by SK. Back when I bought them I was able to ask the SK tool truck about this and he confirmed it and told me they were making a good portion of the Craftsman Pro line. Now this was about 10 years ago now so I don't know if they still are or not but I can say those wrenches have never failed me and I'm not easy on my hand tools.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get darkside leds and never look back. Promise you won't regret it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I can second that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I sure hope you're both right, the package with my DarkSide LED strips should be here today


Package arrived and I will now say with all confidence that the DarkSide LED strips are the highest quality I've ever seen and I don't think I'll be buying anything else anytime soon


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Simons
Quote:


> I got a few questions about the layout of the case;
> - How is the flexbays attached?
> - How is the ball studs/quick release system attached?
> - The flex bay and overall grommits on the exterior, is that one sheet of metal or is two?
> 
> If you dont mind, please send pictures


Can you all help with this please?

TCO


----------



## Simons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Simons
> Can you all help with this please?
> 
> TCO


Thank you TCO, hopefully I'll be able to figure out how make this scratch build, but there is alot of work to be done, as I plan to make a stamp tool that makes the grommit holes.


----------



## Revan654

My Case(S8S) has shipped.







For some reason my addons were not shipped yet. Still list as Awaiting Fulfillment.


----------



## Mega Man

If you added it to your order it may never change but they will of shipped it together. If you made 2 orders then it may take a few


----------



## ali13245

Build Log is live!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1575449/build-log-project-bumblebee-caselabs-sma8-gunmetal-i7-4790k-gtx-980-sli-first-watercooled-build


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you added it to your order it may never change but they will of shipped it together. If you made 2 orders then it may take a few


Ok, I e-mailed them just to make sure.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Also, I have a set of Craftsman Professional Combo Wrenches and I was told by the people at Sears when I bought them that they are made by SK. Back when I bought them I was able to ask the SK tool truck about this and he confirmed it and told me they were making a good portion of the Craftsman Pro line. Now this was about 10 years ago now so I don't know if they still are or not but I can say those wrenches have never failed me and I'm not easy on my hand tools.


Don't break your old craftsmans. Last I heard a couple years ago the new wrenches don't say Made in The USA and aren't the same quality. You can find on other fiends people getting ratchets back with plastic gears


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Simons
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a few questions about the layout of the case;
> - How is the flexbays attached?
> - How is the ball studs/quick release system attached?
> - The flex bay and overall grommits on the exterior, is that one sheet of metal or is two?
> 
> If you dont mind, please send pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all help with this please?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Flexbays are attached with thumbscrews.
The Studs are hard pressed into the panels, while the latches that they fit into are fastened to the frame of the chassis with screws.
We don't really have grommets on the exterior of the chassis, only on the interior. Ever panel is done using one sheet of metal, which is then run through various machinery.

Everything at the Lab is done manually with large presses, brakes, drills, and machines of various metal working abilities.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Reminds me that I need to order another flexbay hdd attachment and possibly a couple 5.25 bay mounting kits (not 100% on the 5.25, but I've filled my current HDD bay with 2 ssd's and 3 HDD's) I have a few more drives to mount. Decided to delve into planning JAC 2.0 since I have the time and resources I need to get CS&G and a upgrade to JAC


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I wasn't aware that S&K Tools wasn't around anymore??? You can still buy them at Sears and multiple online retailers, but it has been a while since I've seen one of their tool trucks around.
> 
> *SKTools.com*


Nope, S&K was destroyed by Claude Fueger - A French guy that was brought in to run the company (Used to live in Defiance where they had a big plant), and is now off to another place where he is doing it again. The current S&K are made by a holding company using the S&K name - think they are made in China, or someplace out that way.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok so the stories were true they went under and someone else bought the name


----------



## gdubc

Bought by someone else but still made in USA. Forge plant in my state, down in Colorado Springs.
http://www.partsandpeople.com/sk-hand-tool's-new-owner-commits-us-made-product-lineup


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys can I use a pencil to mark the holes I want to drill in the case? Can I use an eraser to get rid of the stuff I wrote on the case, will it leave any marks on the case or ruin the powder coating?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shouldn't cause an issue from my experience in marking other objects that were painted/powder coated


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Nope, S&K was destroyed by Claude Fueger - A French guy that was brought in to run the company (Used to live in Defiance where they had a big plant), and is now off to another place where he is doing it again. The current S&K are made by a holding company using the S&K name - think they are made in China, or someplace out that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok so the stories were true they went under and someone else bought the name


That sucks, but good to know.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Bought by someone else but still made in USA. Forge plant in my state, down in Colorado Springs.
> http://www.partsandpeople.com/sk-hand-tool's-new-owner-commits-us-made-product-lineup


Also good to know.


----------



## KShirza1

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


----------



## Furious Pcs

*Update*




The Stock Cooler and mobo are temporary so no waterblock on the board

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497336/build-log-project-white-hawk-caselabs-mercury-s3/0_100


----------



## MocoIMO

Went from this

to


My loop is pretty much done at this point & my custom cables just shipped today. Now I am looking into having a custom window & design cut into my side panel









Build Log


----------



## emsj86

Very nice. Doesn't need it but if interested search on ocn I forget the name by there is a thread to get downloads to print out custom psu graphics. That way it won't be upside down and can be made to the color choice that you want like green and black


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys can I use a pencil to mark the holes I want to drill in the case? Can I use an eraser to get rid of the stuff I wrote on the case, will it leave any marks on the case or ruin the powder coating?


Whenever I drill holes in something metal that I care about, I just lay down some masking tape over top. You can write on it 100 times over just peel it off if you make a mistake. If I have a lot of complex drilling I sketch it up and print out a template and tape it to where I am going to be drilling. I have a drill press but often there is no good way to use it. Lately my eyesight has been getting bad so I have to use a big magnifying desk lamp to get the center point of the drill bit right on the mark and all holes are piloted and anything bigger than 1/4" in sheet metal I use a step but. If it is crazy large, bigger than 3/4" then I use a hole punch. Now, a hole punch in thick aluminum can make a mess so be careful. But the last thing you want to do is just start drilling with a 13/16th in a cheap cordless drill lol. No offence to whoever that was.


----------



## ali13245

If I drill through the masking tape, will the outcome be the same as without masking tape? I don't want the hole to look messed up after drilling. I'm also going to be using a 5/32" drill bit as my pilot, and I will be using this drill: http://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-12-Volt-Ni-Cad-3-8-in-Cordless-Drill-with-Soft-Grips-GCO1200C/202891148
along with this step bit that I ordered: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KKNYEY0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

EDIT: since the bitspower passthrough hole is 20mm wide, can I just use the 20mm bit in the link above and drill all the way through?


----------



## BrokenPC

The masking tape will stop the metal filings from scratching the paint but it won't affect the hole at all. Once the pilot is in, you can peel the tape off if you want. Sometimes the tape will get a bit of metal underneath it. after the pilot is drilled. I just peel it off and put new on. As far as drilling through with the step drill. They are designed that way. The last hole pops right through. I would practice on some scrap material to get a feel for it. Just pick up a piece of aluminum similar thickness from someplace like Home Cheapo or BLowes. It's not a skill that takes a lot of practice but if your not ready for it, you could make a mess the first time. It takes a fairly steady strong grip on the drill and the material. The last thing you want is for the material to start spinning around on you. But with aluminum and a step bit its a fairly easy task.

Edit to add. I know that drill! My Dad had one. When I was selling his house, I used it to hang some gutter up. Seemed to work fine. All you need is the chuck to be concentric and it was as good as anything I have used beyond a drill press or a router. Not a lot of power though. 20mm is a big arse hole.


----------



## ali13245

Thanks for clarifying this! What about the tools I listed above? Am I good to go with those? Also just to make sure again, So I drill the pilot, take off the tape, and then I can drill *all the way* through with just the 20mm step bit? Sorry for reiterating this question, I just want to make sure I do everything right.


----------



## Mega Man

Leave the tape on. While drilling.

Take the tape off after

And most recommend painters tape (this is a blue masking tape ) or frog tape (this is a green one )


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this! What about the tools I listed above? Am I good to go with those? Also just to make sure again, So I drill the pilot, take off the tape, and then I can drill *all the way* through with just the 20mm step bit? Sorry for reiterating this question, I just want to make sure I do everything right.


Mask Area with Painters Tape. Drill Pilot Hole with Drill Bit, Leave Tape on through whole Process. After Pilot hole is drilled, use step drill bit until the Diam of 20mm is accomplished for passthrough. DeBurr with file and then remove tape.

TCO


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Leave the tape on. While drilling.
> 
> Take the tape off after
> 
> And most recommend painters tape (this is a blue masking tape ) or frog tape (this is a green one )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Mask Area with Painters Tape. Drill Pilot Hole with Drill Bit, Leave Tape on through whole Process. After Pilot hole is drilled, use step drill bit until the Diam of 20mm is accomplished for passthrough. DeBurr with file and then remove tape.
> 
> TCO


Thanks for helping out guys. I got the process now. I just need to know if the tools that I got are suitable for the job?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for helping out guys. I got the process now. I just need to know if the *tools that I got are suitable for the job*?


Any Drill Will work. If you are referning to the Middle Step Bit in the line of 3, then Yes.

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

dont forget a file ! all you need is a fine one, i would recommend a half round/ full round one, with al some sandpaper would work as well


----------



## ali13245

Alright Thanks!







Glad to know I have all the necessary tools now. Just need to get a deburring tool now...


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont forget a file ! all you need is a fine one, i would recommend a half round/ full round one, with al some sandpaper would work as well


I think I have a file lying around somewhere, can I use that instead of a deburring tool to smooth out the holes?


----------



## BrokenPC

You can deburr the hole with a round or half round file or some sandpaper wrapped around a twig if you want
Aluminum is easy to work with. Very soft.


----------



## ali13245

Would 1000Grit sandpaper work by hand?


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## JourneymanMike

Try using

http://www.amazon.com/UNIBURR-Deburring-Tools-UNI-BURR/dp/B006ETSKJ4/ref=sr_1_33?m=A2UDSCJD9IMACQ&s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1443760032&sr=1-33&refinements=p_6%3AA2UDSCJD9IMACQ

And if that's not good enough, use fine grit sand paper to finish...


----------



## jlakai

If you don't want to make a big mess, I found that taping a plastic bag underneath to catch all the shavings and sweep the ones that collect up top into the hole makes cleanup a hell of a lot easier with no need to vacuum. There really shouldn't be that much to deburr, you can just scrape most of it off with a utility knife or razor blade.


----------



## Benjiw

Or you could just remove the floor to make your life easier lmao.


----------



## piloth

Hi guys! So I just received my SMA8 and I couldn't be happier to start my first watercooling project but to be honest I think I'm way over my head here but maybe somebody could help me out.

I am thinking of putting the biggest rad I can at the top, was originally planning on a 560 but the cutouts are for 120mm fans and I also want to put a 360 in the front and I did buy the 120.3 mount for the front.

Is it better to just go for a 480 in the top and a 360 in the front? Hopefully that should not give me any interference problems.

I also want to put a 480 at the bottom.

Would that work?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Or you could just remove the floor to make your life easier lmao.


Then it would just fall right on the dirt under my house, but sounds like removing all those boards and carpeting would be more work?

Ehhhhhhh?







amirite?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Hi guys! So I just received my SMA8 and I couldn't be happier to start my first watercooling project but to be honest I think I'm way over my head here but maybe somebody could help me out.
> 
> I am thinking of putting the biggest rad I can at the top, was originally planning on a 560 but the cutouts are for 120mm fans and I also want to put a 360 in the front and I did buy the 120.3 mount for the front.
> 
> Is it better to just go for a 480 in the top and a 360 in the front? Hopefully that should not give me any interference problems.
> 
> I also want to put a 480 at the bottom.
> 
> Would that work?


A 560 in the top would require some modding, so a 480 will be the biggest rad you can fit up there without any modding. You could possibly put a 360 in the front depending on the thickness of both rads, if you have a slim 480 in the top, and a slim 360, I think you could get away with it. I really haven't seen anyone do that, l've only seen builds with a 480 in the top and 240 in the front, but they were all using thick 480's in the top so maybe thats why, and yes a 480 will fit in the bottom as long as you got the correct mounting bracket which in your case should be a 120mm x 4 bracket.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Hi guys! So I just received my SMA8 and I couldn't be happier to start my first watercooling project but to be honest I think I'm way over my head here but maybe somebody could help me out.
> 
> I am thinking of putting the biggest rad I can at the top, was originally planning on a 560 but the cutouts are for 120mm fans and I also want to put a 360 in the front and I did buy the 120.3 mount for the front.
> 
> Is it better to just go for a 480 in the top and a 360 in the front? Hopefully that should not give me any interference problems.
> 
> I also want to put a 480 at the bottom.
> 
> Would that work?


I think SteezyTn put a 560 in the Bottom Bay also.

480 in the Bottom on opposite side of the PSU (Of Course) will fit. Max next to the psu could be a 360 but tight on the cables.

480 in the Top is very possilbe. Next to a 360 in the flex bays could possibly be pushing it.





here is 480 and 240 in main bay. By lowering the 240 down a couple notches on the Flex you could possibly fit a 360mm in them.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Hi guys! So I just received my SMA8 and I couldn't be happier to start my first watercooling project but to be honest I think I'm way over my head here but maybe somebody could help me out.
> 
> I am thinking of putting the biggest rad I can at the top, was originally planning on a 560 but the cutouts are for 120mm fans and I also want to put a 360 in the front and I did buy the 120.3 mount for the front.
> 
> Is it better to just go for a 480 in the top and a 360 in the front? Hopefully that should not give me any interference problems.
> 
> I also want to put a 480 at the bottom.
> 
> Would that work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think SteezyTn put a 560 in the Bottom Bay also.
> 
> TCO


Correct... I have a 560 in the basement, as well as a 360 next to my PSU.

A 360 in the front is possible, but depends on the thickness of the 480. Also, I believe you'll have to remove the smaller mid plate in the front to fit the 360, but not 100% sure.


----------



## WeirdHarold

More Parts have arrived and I'm almost done with the loop and I've been working on some custom stuff











*Project Ice & Snow*


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Hi guys! So I just received my SMA8 and I couldn't be happier to start my first watercooling project but to be honest I think I'm way over my head here but maybe somebody could help me out.
> 
> I am thinking of putting the biggest rad I can at the top, was originally planning on a 560 but the cutouts are for 120mm fans and I also want to put a 360 in the front and I did buy the 120.3 mount for the front.
> 
> Is it better to just go for a 480 in the top and a 360 in the front? Hopefully that should not give me any interference problems.
> 
> I also want to put a 480 at the bottom.
> 
> Would that work?


I think you'll find that it's much easier (and cleaner) to put a 560 in the bottom with a 480 on top. That's what we did with the _Zeus_ build. That would also give you room for an additional 280 (_maybe_ 360) on the bottom with your PSU. We couldn't do that with the 8 HDD's in the bottom chamber, but we're still seeing pretty decent temps with three 980 Ti's


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> lol, and here I was thinking 50$ step bit was cheap.


Yea $50 isnt very expensive for a step bit. For $50 the Ivy Classic is a beast.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Made it to Nantucket in one piece


----------



## kgtuning

Must be blowing pretty good out there. Quite stormy here in Boston.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah we have Windows at a constant 30-35mph and occasionally gusting upwards of 50mph
But looks like the storm won't make landfall and go out to sea. Other than the last couple of weeks were perfect weather lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah we have Windows at a constant 30-35mph and occasionally gusting upwards of 50mph
> But looks like the storm won't make landfall and go out to sea. Other than the last couple of weeks were perfect weather lol


Could be worse but I love our weather, noreasters and all.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah, hoping to not have a winter like the last two years though.


----------



## lkramer

FedEx delivered my Case Labs Mercury S5 at 9:11 am this morning. I subsequently unpacked the contents of the shipping box. And then I started assembling the case and installing parts into it.

I will start a build log for this system on the weekend.


_Shipping box for the Case Labs Mercury S5_


_The system partially assembled._


----------



## alltheGHz

@stren please add me to the owners club



http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> @stren please add me to the owners club
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx


so happy you ended up getting it


----------



## alltheGHz

Getting what? The case?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Getting what? The case?


Gunmetal and White Son!!! Epic

TCO


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Getting what? The case?


yeaah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Gunmetal and White Son!!! Epic
> 
> TCO


----------



## WeirdHarold

Worked on Lighting Today









*& Let There Be Light !*
*White*

*& UV / Purple*


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys is 30cm enough for PCIe cable extensions in an SMA8?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys is 30cm enough for PCIe cable extensions in an SMA8?


Is it?

I ordered custom cables at 14" / 35cm. And they are long my friend.







Not extensions, Full replacement cables.

TCO


----------



## KShirza1

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


----------



## ali13245

Thanks! You just saved me ordering 70cm cables







I was just about to place my order lol


----------



## Mega Man

@KShirza1

So pretty. I hate the usb 3 connectors. Nothing you can do but the developer of the headers should be shot. ...


----------



## Revan654

I'm going for a pure braided look with all my cables in my case (S8S). I was wondering if 18" Sata cable would be enough to run from my motherboard to a DVD drive in front (trying to hide it as much as possible) or should I go with 24"?


----------



## Mega Man

if you get these you can take them apart ( there is a clip and 2 plastic pieces ) then cut them to size- and then put them back together

you can even sleeve them !~

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=sata+cable+proslim
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Nippon+Labs+Ultra+Thin+Premium+SATA+II+&N=-1&isNodeId=1

special thanks to @longroadtrip for this !~

there maybe a rosewill version too but idr off the top of my head.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks! You just saved me ordering 70cm cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to place my order lol


Correction, I went into my messages of when I ordered the Cables custom from Ultimatepersonalcomputers.com

The Order was 30" / 76cm. But they are to long. I wanted to double check. I ordered the Cables for my S3 at 14"

I appologize.

If I were to order the Cables again for the SMA8, I could go with 25" long. Although if you were to order extensions for the stock cables. I still think 14" Would be fine.









TCO


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @KShirza1
> 
> So pretty. I hate the usb 3 connectors. Nothing you can do but the developer of the headers should be shot. ...


Thank you. Im struggling with the usb 3 connectors, but they are useful plugged in..


----------



## piloth

Hi guys,
Is this possible or should I ditch the front rad?

I'm trying to keep the pumps in the main compartment as I am unsure if the pumps will fit in the basement with the two rads I'm planning on putting there. Should I be worried about the output pressure of the pumps? I'm planning on two D5s from EK.


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Thank you. Im struggling with the usb 3 connectors, but they are useful plugged in..


@Mega Man

Have either of you tried the low profile extensions? I am using one in my S5 and it is so nice to not have that USB header be an eyesore.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Have either of you tried the low profile extensions? I am using one in my S5 and it is so nice to not have that USB header be an eyesore.


Damn, I didn't even know those existed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KShirza1

Thanks Caselabs!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> @mega man
> 
> Have either of you tried the low profile extensions? I am using one in my S5 and it is so nice to not have that USB header be an eyesore.


I'm going to be using one of these in my build, since one of the USB 3.0 headers is in the center at the bottom of my motherboard. They are also available from Performance in an individually sleeved version:

*LINK*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Thank you. Im struggling with the usb 3 connectors, but they are useful plugged in..
> 
> 
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Have either of you tried the low profile extensions? I am using one in my S5 and it is so nice to not have that USB header be an eyesore.
Click to expand...

Yes I built 2 and have more otw


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> @mega man
> 
> Have either of you tried the low profile extensions? I am using one in my S5 and it is so nice to not have that USB header be an eyesore.


Perfect!


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I'm going to be using one of these in my build, since one of the USB 3.0 headers is in the center at the bottom of my motherboard. They are also available from Performance in an individually sleeved version:
> 
> *LINK*


The mod diy ones are a little stiff and rigid but the evga ones are very soft and you can fold them easily. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


----------



## KShirza1

This one. where do they sell them currently?

https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think SteezyTn put a 560 in the Bottom Bay also.
> 
> 480 in the Bottom on opposite side of the PSU (Of Course) will fit. Max next to the psu could be a 360 but tight on the cables.
> 
> 480 in the Top is very possilbe. Next to a 360 in the flex bays could possibly be pushing it.
> 
> *pics removed for quote*
> 
> here is 480 and 240 in main bay. By lowering the 240 down a couple notches on the Flex you could possibly fit a 360mm in them.
> 
> TCO


Just wanted to stop by to say this looks amazing!


----------



## ratzofftoya

Let's do this thing.



Follow the build log here, if you like: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575908/build-log-nostromo-x99-rve-5960x-980ti-3-way-sli-caselabs-sth10-petg-aquacomputer


----------



## trainplane3

I just saw Caselabs has a Quick-ship SMA8. I think that's what will make me finally jump on the SMA8 instead of the 900d! I have a few questions about it though:
-Researching images of a SMA8 build almost always turns up a dual res/pump setup. I was planning on sticking with my single XSPC Photon 170. Is there a reason why the dual setup is so popular? Will that be a downside? Money isn't too much of an issue, so I can get another Photon if needed.
-I currently have a AX360 rad with plans to pick up a 480 for the build. I'm stuck on figuring out the layout for it. I'll be cooling a 6700k and 2 980's. I know there's alot of variables to this question, but does anyone have any pointers as to where it would be the best to mount the 2 radiators?


----------



## Mega Man

Rads depends on thickness. Top bottom chamber or flex bays

As to 1 or 2 res. Just most people like to have 2 loops. You can happily do 1


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> Is there a reason why the dual setup is so popular?


More so simply due to asthetics - An SMA8 looks pretty empty with the just one res.

I currently own a 900D. Next build will be an SMA8 - however it will contain 2 reservoirs but connected to the one single loop - simply to have the case internals look good...!


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> I just saw Caselabs has a Quick-ship SMA8. I think that's what will make me finally jump on the SMA8 instead of the 900d! I have a few questions about it though:
> -Researching images of a SMA8 build almost always turns up a dual res/pump setup. I was planning on sticking with my single XSPC Photon 170. Is there a reason why the dual setup is so popular? Will that be a downside? Money isn't too much of an issue, so I can get another Photon if needed.
> -I currently have a AX360 rad with plans to pick up a 480 for the build. I'm stuck on figuring out the layout for it. I'll be cooling a 6700k and 2 980's. I know there's alot of variables to this question, but does anyone have any pointers as to where it would be the best to mount the 2 radiators?


For my build I"ll be using a 480 rad in the top, and a 560 in the bottom. In my opinion those are the best spots to mount rads, but of course you can add more if you wish


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> The mod diy ones are a little stiff and rigid but the evga ones are very soft and you can fold them easily. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> This one. where do they sell them currently?
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


Now that these are getting noticed more most places are out of stock on them a good portion of the time, if you can set a back in stock notice with the site or sites that you order from it will help you in getting there before they sell out the next time they come back in stock.


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> This one. where do they sell them currently?
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


Not sure, I ordered the moddiy one from moddiy.com and the evga one from the link.


----------



## flix29

What do you guys think of my midplate/sLight made by martmamod?


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys is 30cm enough for PCIe cable extensions in an SMA8?


Mine are closer to 50cm and it is just long enough to go through the side grommet holes with a few inches of slack. If I had to redo them I'd make them longer.


----------



## ali13245

Oh wow, are those extensions you are talking about?I think I'll just wait untill I actually recieve the case and measure all the lengths myself just to make sure.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> What do you guys think of my midplate/sLight made by martmamod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like it & prefer it over a LED strip in that space, wish they had an SM5 one


----------



## flix29

Ask here, they will make a custom version for every one and ship worldwide.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> What do you guys think of my midplate/sLight made by martmamod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The bend from the block to the chipset block is amazing.









Illuminated midplates always look great.

TCO


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm going for a pure braided look with all my cables in my case (S8S). I was wondering if 18" Sata cable would be enough to run from my motherboard to a DVD drive in front (trying to hide it as much as possible) or should I go with 24"?


In the S8 what I really needed were ~30" cables from the top drive bay to the mobo sata ports. I had to compromise my routing using 24s since my 36s didn't have right angles (and there's a rad behind the bay drive). In your S8S I would keep to the 24" and it'll probably be close


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Is this possible or should I ditch the front rad?
> 
> I'm trying to keep the pumps in the main compartment as I am unsure if the pumps will fit in the basement with the two rads I'm planning on putting there. Should I be worried about the output pressure of the pumps? I'm planning on two D5s from EK.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I answered you on reddit about this.

I would ditch the bottom rad, and just go with the 240 front rad. So you have space to put your pump there.

With a 560 + 240 (depending on how thick) on the bottom compartment, plumbing it will be very difficult if you do decide to put the pump on the bottom.

You can put a 480/560 rad on top + a 360 rad on the front. Just a slimmer profile and no p/p.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> I just saw Caselabs has a Quick-ship SMA8. I think that's what will make me finally jump on the SMA8 instead of the 900d! I have a few questions about it though:
> -Researching images of a SMA8 build almost always turns up a dual res/pump setup. I was planning on sticking with my single XSPC Photon 170. Is there a reason why the dual setup is so popular? Will that be a downside? Money isn't too much of an issue, so I can get another Photon if needed.
> -I currently have a AX360 rad with plans to pick up a 480 for the build. I'm stuck on figuring out the layout for it. I'll be cooling a 6700k and 2 980's. I know there's alot of variables to this question, but does anyone have any pointers as to where it would be the best to mount the 2 radiators?


Photons FTW


----------



## trainplane3

Here's what I came up with. The 900D setup should work in the SMA8 as well. Also, the 900D is close to what I have now, just added another 980, the bottom radiator, and another QDC.The reservoirs are the Photon 170's with pump. SMA8 setup has 2 QDC's (black Bitspower QDC) on the GPU loop and 1 on the CPU loop. 900D has 2 total.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> What do you guys think of my midplate/sLight made by martmamod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER}


Looks great, reminds me of the sLight in my TJ07.








I went with ColdZero though, because I found Martmamod to be rather pricey in comparison.
He does quality work though, and as you said he will do other cases...hmmmm...


----------



## Fragger911

Finally my Magnum TH10A arrived a week ago, after 6 weeks of waiting and 1 week for shipping.








Now there are some part from it and the radiators at the paint shop - for the propper scheme.

Maybe I will be rudimentary translate from my original Build Log thats in german.





The Project is called "Black-White-Painting" ("Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei") and is set to be finished till the end of 2015, hopefully


----------



## corysti

I need some help. I got this beautiful s8 in white and I have no idea what I want to do with it in terms of color scheme or theme. Any ideas?


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys I ordered the 120.3 flex bay with my SMA8. I was wondering if I could add a 240 rad down the line using the 120.3 flex bay. Is it possible to mount the rad on it along with a 120mm fan in the spare slot?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> I need some help. I got this beautiful s8 in white and I have no idea what I want to do with it in terms of color scheme or theme. Any ideas?


How about a monochrome theme?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I ordered the 120.3 flex bay with my SMA8. I was wondering if I could add a 240 rad down the line using the 120.3 flex bay. Is it possible to mount the rad on it along with a 120mm fan in the spare slot?


I don't see any reason why you can't. Of course, the 120.2 could be moved up and down with a little more flexibility than the 120.3.


----------



## MocoIMO

It's amazing how much cables & hardtubing have done for my SM5, still minor things to be done but I've never been happier



I also managed to snag a unopened X2M locally for $270. White, Extended top, Divider Plate, 240 Mount + Window made it too good of a deal to pass


----------



## Archea47

Beautiful find! Better than a sharp stick in the eye, eh?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragger911*
> 
> Finally my Magnum TH10A arrived a week ago, after 6 weeks of waiting and 1 week for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are some part from it and the radiators at the paint shop - for the propper scheme.
> 
> Maybe I will be rudimentary translate from my original Build Log thats in german.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Project is called "Black-White-Painting" ("Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei") and is set to be finished till the end of 2015, hopefully


Congrats


----------



## Revan654

look what came today, my S8S. Can't fully build my PC yet, Since I'm waiting on Moddiy to ship me the last cables I need.


----------



## ali13245

Can someone help me out regarding drilling. I was practicing on an old dell case I had lying around. Everytime I drill the hole it would go through, however on the backside of the hole there are slight bumbs around the hole. Does anyone what could be causing this? I dont want to mess up on the SMA8







Am I supposed to keep drilling through the hole or stop the drill after I go through the hole?


----------



## wermad

Burrs, there's special tools to deburr or used a grinder (dremel). Keep in mind that Dell is probably steel amd not the thick gauge aluminum CL. I prefer to use a step drill bit. Once I'm through, I gently apply the bit on the other side of the hole to deburr. Cheap grommets are available in many places btw.


----------



## ali13245

Yeah the dell is steel. So does that mean the CL case will be easier to drill through? Also do you mean that when I am through the hole, I should stop, and drill it back out at a slow speed?


----------



## wermad

There's more material to go through so a dab of lube like wd40 helps. Make sure you get a pilot hole first and recommend a center punch to get you started.

Once I'm done making the hole I deburr the other side using the same step bit


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Oh wow, are those extensions you are talking about?I think I'll just wait untill I actually recieve the case and measure all the lengths myself just to make sure.


Not extensions, these are straight to the psu. Yeah wait for the case. I had too make all sorts of changes once I got mine.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's more material to go through so a dab of lube like wd40 helps. Make sure you get a pilot hole first and recommend a center punch to get you started.
> 
> Once I'm done making the hole I deburr the other side using the same step bit


I have a pilot hole, center punch, and a step bit. Can I use this tool to get rid of raised edges on the hole I drilled?

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Instruments-482-Deburring/dp/B00004T828/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444182441&sr=8-1&keywords=deburring+tool


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> Not extensions, these are straight to the psu. Yeah wait for the case. I had too make all sorts of changes once I got mine.


Oh alright.


----------



## Revan654

Does Case-Labs sell the anti-vibrations pads and the M3 screws? I need a few more for all my harddrives

Also anyone who order a case, have an issue with USB 3.0 port? My one port is filled with glue.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I have a pilot hole, center punch, and a step bit. Can I use this tool to get rid of raised edges on the hole I drilled?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Instruments-482-Deburring/dp/B00004T828/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444182441&sr=8-1&keywords=deburring+tool


Just gently run the step bit on the opposite side with the burrs and avoid chewing on the panel. Or you can go with the specialized tool.


----------



## ali13245

Will the tool work even if there are a lot of burrs. Will it get everything off the edge of the hole?


----------



## wermad

Oh yeah: that's probably the go to deburring specific tool. Wear some thick gloves to avoids cuts and knicks.i typically run an 11/64 bit and then a 1/8 before going to the step bit. With the matte finish, a center punch helps a ton. If your case is "flat pack", I would remove amd work on the specific panel to avoid damage to other panels.


----------



## ali13245

Alright thanks!







Just to be clear, would the tool work to remove something like this, but most likely to a lesser extent:

can the tool also remove burrs from small holes like a 3/16" hole for reservoir mounts?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, would the tool work to remove something like this, but most likely to a lesser extent:
> 
> can the tool also remove burrs from small holes like a 3/16" hole for reservoir mounts?


Yep, that is exactly the sort of thing the tool is designed for.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Does Case-Labs sell the anti-vibrations pads and the M3 screws? I need a few more for all my harddrives
> 
> Also anyone who order a case, have an issue with USB 3.0 port? My one port is filled with glue.


Email them at [email protected] (iirc) about the usb. They don't make it they buy it so manufacturing defects can happen

Yes they do sell the anivibrations kits

They are not cheap !/ but worth it
http://www.caselabs-store.com/shock-mount-kit/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I have a pilot hole, center punch, and a step bit. Can I use this tool to get rid of raised edges on the hole I drilled?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Instruments-482-Deburring/dp/B00004T828/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444182441&sr=8-1&keywords=deburring+tool
> 
> 
> 
> Just gently run the step bit on the opposite side with the burrs and avoid chewing on the panel. Or you can go with the specialized tool.
Click to expand...

Or a file. Or sand paper....


----------



## ali13245

ignore


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep, that is exactly the sort of thing the tool is designed for.


Thank you sooooo much!!







I was freaking out all day trying to solve this problem







+REP


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Email them at [email protected] (iirc) about the usb. They don't make it they buy it so manufacturing defects can happen
> 
> Yes they do sell the anivibrations kits
> 
> They are not cheap !/ but worth it
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/shock-mount-kit/
> Or a file. Or sand paper....


those can also get rid of the edges like in the photo above?


----------



## Panther Al

No worries. Used to run a CNC machine and a few drill presses (And lathes, and so on), and used a ton of those things.

If you are working on small holes like that in the pic, make sure you have a selection of ends though:



The last one on the right is what you want for small diameter holes in thin(ish) material.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Email them at [email protected] (iirc) about the usb. They don't make it they buy it so manufacturing defects can happen
> 
> Yes they do sell the anivibrations kits
> 
> They are not cheap !/ but worth it
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/shock-mount-kit/
> Or a file. Or sand paper....
> 
> 
> 
> those can also get rid of the edges like in the photo above?
Click to expand...

yes a round file or sand paper would work fine as well imo easier as well.

You have to remember how soft al is it won't take much. The deburring took works fine but with as soft as the al is you can do some things you were not expecting


----------



## Archea47

A simple tapered counter sink tool/bit on the thick aluminum panel will get it done as (and very) well. Like Mega said aluminum is easy to work so if you don't cut steel you don't need to spring for carbide

I think this topic has been throughly exhausted


----------



## SortOfGrim

People who have the Aquaero 6, how many fans can this thing handle (I have 8 GT-15's)?


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> People who have the Aquaero 6, how many fans can this thing handle (I have 8 GT-15's)?






You can also still use the additional passive heat sink to improve the performance of Aquaero.

You can pull upto 30W of power from each channel. Look for the power draw 1 fan can max. have and the decide on how many channels you can split them.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> People who have the Aquaero 6, how many fans can this thing handle (I have 8 GT-15's)?


I'm pretty sure its 30W per channel and there is 4 of them, it also depends how much power draw the fans have. My 120ER Vardars have a power draw of 2.16W and im running 4 on 2 seperate channels. I'm not a 100% expert, but I know that @IT Diva and @Jakusonfire are very knowledgeable and have helped me. Hopefully they can help you.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> People who have the Aquaero 6, how many fans can this thing handle (I have 8 GT-15's)?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1423333/aquacomputer-aquaero-6/0_40
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474470/ocn-aquaero-owners-club/0_40


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh that's more than enough. Thx all!


----------



## Origondoo

If we are already speaking about AQ6 here









Does anyone have an advice how to implement AQ6 into the bay from S3 pedestal beside the two 280mm rads?


----------



## ali13245

I apologize if anyone was bothered from me asking the repetitive questions, its just that I have never drilled anything before and as megaman stated I really dont want to ruin a $600+ case. I have actually came up with an easy solution; instead of drilling into the case itself and risk damging it, Im just going to see if CL will allow me to add the reservoir mounting plate, so if something does go wrong, I'll only be out $12







instead of having to order an entire new panel. Does anyone here have past experience with adding items to their order? (My order has not shipped yet). Also, does the SMA8 have pre drilled holes for mounting the plate?


----------



## Mega Man

I don't understand the question sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> People who have the Aquaero 6, how many fans can this thing handle (I have 8 GT-15's)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure its 30W per channel and there is 4 of them, it also depends how much power draw the fans have. My 120ER Vardars have a power draw of 2.16W and im running 4 on 2 seperate channels. I'm not a 100% expert, but I know that @IT Diva and @Jakusonfire are very knowledgeable and have helped me. Hopefully they can help you.
Click to expand...

I also recommend doubling it. To compensate for start up current


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't understand the question sorry


CaseLab says for S3 pdestal flex-bay: * When installing a radiator mount on the right side it is not possible to mount any devices in the 3 Flex-Bays.

But is it still possible to implement Aquaero 6 into the flex bay (maybe by modifying the fixation) have 2 x 280mm rads built in?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Does anyone here have past experience with adding items to their order?


I did exactly this. Order what you need (ie brand new order) ... select the 'no shipping' option (ie pickup) and leave a note in your new order to add it to your prior order. I would also contact CaseLabs and let them know.

I added some additional flex bay mounts. I don't think this will work if you order something large (ie another case).


----------



## Georgey123

and if you do end up using an Aquaero, dont forget you need these:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I did exactly this. Order what you need (ie brand new order) ... select the 'no shipping' option (ie pickup) and leave a note in your new order to add it to your prior order. I would also contact CaseLabs and let them know.
> 
> I added some additional flex bay mounts. I don't think this will work if you order something large (ie another case).


Yep this, email cs and make sure it's alright.
Then you purchase as local pickup with comment referencing original order.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't understand the question sorry
> I also recommend doubling it. To compensate for start up current


Doesn't it send full power on start up???


----------



## piloth

Could I fit 2-3 pumps in the basement of a SMA8 but still fit a 560 on one side and a 240 on another? Or would that be pushing it?


----------



## Revan654

Quick question when mounting the PSU in S8S, their seems to be a bit of a gap between where I need PSU to be mounted and where PSU is suppose to sit(Bottom). Do I need some kind of special mount?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question when mounting the PSU in S8S, their seems to be a bit of a gap between where I need PSU to be mounted and where PSU is suppose to sit(Bottom). Do I need some kind of special mount?


its not supposed to sit on the bottom.
they do have a psu support, but not needed. The gap is okay because the 4 screws+ rear of the case is strong enough for all but the largest psu.


----------



## Mads1

Are caselabs ever going to do white Mercury S3 Case again.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question when mounting the PSU in S8S, their seems to be a bit of a gap between where I need PSU to be mounted and where PSU is suppose to sit(Bottom). Do I need some kind of special mount?


PSU mount is designed to meet UL specs, so there's a bit of a gap. PSUs shouldn't be sitting flat on the bottom. Unless it's super heavy, it'll mount and sit fine without any issue.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> its not supposed to sit on the bottom.
> they do have a psu support, but not needed. The gap is okay because the 4 screws+ rear of the case is strong enough for all but the largest psu.


my PSU tilts, I think I might grab PSU support. Don't like the look of how it looks.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Are caselabs ever going to do white Mercury S3 Case again.


yep slowly bringing back colors, just more time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> my PSU tilts, I think I might grab PSU support. Don't like the look of how it looks.


sounds good, I got mine just because it has the holes to mount it and I figured why not

http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> my PSU tilts, I think I might grab PSU support. Don't like the look of how it looks.


What PSU? My EVGA g2 1300w is almost as big as it gets and is perfectly level. Are your screws tight or are they stripped?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> What PSU? My EVGA g2 1300w is almost as big as it gets and is perfectly level. Are your screws tight or are they stripped?


I have EVGA P2 1000w. I have to hold PSU up to attach the screws.


----------



## NKrader

Oh Hell yes! X2M!


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## ali13245

It seems everybody's case has been shipped out except mine... I'm so lonely


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't understand the question sorry
> I also recommend doubling it. To compensate for start up current
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it send full power on start up???
Click to expand...

Amps are pulled not pushed.

Motors can pull 200 to 300 percent of amp draw at startup


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yep slowly bringing back colors, just more time
> sounds good, *I got mine just because it has the holes to mount it and I figured why not
> *


That's some sound logic right there.









Ahh who am I to talk, getting ready to drop $160 for a reservoir, the new EK X4 Special Edition, with glass cylinder, why? Because it has the holes to mount it and I figured why not.









https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-res-x4-250

.


----------



## Deeptek

I know that we arent allowed to post stuff for sale in here. Is seeing if anyone wants to trade cases out of the question too?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well don't think a trade from M8 to M8 would work lol


----------



## Deeptek

Anybody got any reference or referral to DIY ( preferably outsourcing the work ) for a midplate light box for a SM8? I emailed ColdZero but not sure if they will do the work or not, looking for a backup option. Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

They ate not hard to make. You can always buy the acrylic and make it your self. Idr where but@IT Diva shows how to make it iirc it is in this thread


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm making one out of a couple of 8x8 steel plates bolted together for my S5, its not very hard at all.


----------



## WeirdHarold

I'm finally up and running, I still have some small things to finish up but at least the cooling loop is filled and has no leaks












Spoiler: More Pics





*Project Ice & Snow*


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I'm finally up and running, I still have some small things to finish up but at least the cooling loop is filled and has no leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Ice & Snow*


Awesome! I really like the UV fluid!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Awesome! I really like the UV fluid!


Thanks, it looks even better now after I let it run for a while which gave the UV die a chance to blend with the coolant. Now it looks a bit more blue than it does green, which is at least closer to what I'd hoped for


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I'm finally up and running, I still have some small things to finish up but at least the cooling loop is filled and has no leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Ice & Snow*


Purdy, Purdy, Purdy!


----------



## gdubc

MetroVac Caselabs Edition

Love the "Deliberately Made Better in the USA" logo they use


----------



## sdmf74

Caselab owners I wanted to show you a cool product for mounting your pumps. The Bitspower PUMP Universal Bracket is expensive but requires no drilling in your case and allows for adjustment which is important in my setup.
I have it but its not installed yet hopefully tomorrow & i will post some pics and let you know if it works as good as I think it will.









@gdubc holy crap that datavac is severely overpriced...but nice


----------



## Methodical

Can I Install a fan controller and optical drive in the lower part of the front drive bay if I have a 140.4 (560) radiator in the lower chamber front (see details below)

Below is my build list for the Caselab SMA8. I plan to use radiators as follows: 120.4 (480) at the top and 140.4 (560) in the bottom chambers (front). However, a couple things I am uncertain of. Will I be able to mount a fan controller and optical drive in the bottom part of the front drive bay area that's below the mid plate, so that they do not extend into the main compartment above (i.e. extends into the lower chamber and not visible above) or will there be clearance issues with the 560 radiator in the lower chambers? If possible, how thin of a radiator must I use to have the clearance to install these components and will I be limited to either a push or a pull setup to achieve such clearance? Also, if I am able to install those components at the bottom will that limit my ability to install fans (no radiator just fans to push air into lower chambers) in the back of the rear chamber (this is not a priority though)? Or will the front radiator cause clearance issues and therefore I would be limited to mounting the fan controller and optical drive at the top part of the front drive bay area?

Thanks...Al

Caselab SMA8 Build:
Case Color: Black
Form Factor: ATX
ATX Layout: Standard
Top Cover: Ventilated 480 Rads (39 or 120mm extension??)
Chassis mid-plate: Solid
Bottom Chassis Section: Cut-out
Motherboard Side Door: XXL Window
Lower Chamber Covers: Ventilated
Power and Reset Switch: Standard
Flex bay: 120.3 or 240.2 vented flex bay


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Caselab owners I wanted to show you a cool product for mounting your pumps. The Bitspower PUMP Universal Bracket is expensive but requires no drilling in your case and allows for adjustment which is important in my setup.
> I have it but its not installed yet hopefully tomorrow & i will post some pics and let you know if it works as good as I think it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gdubc holy crap that datavac is severely overpriced...but nice


The mount is handy for sure...

But, it will block some of the air flow through the radiator...







Just my 2cents


----------



## Guest

Hello All,

We have decided to offer white cases for the next 11 days! The last day to order white will be Monday October 19th ending at 12:00 PM PST. We are not sure yet when we will offer white full time, but we figured we would offer it on a limited basis for everyone who has been patiently waiting for its return.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> We have decided to offer white cases for the next 11 days! The last day to order white will be Monday October 19th ending at 12:00 PM PST. We are not sure yet when we will offer white full time, but we figured we would offer it on a limited basis for everyone who has been patiently waiting for its return.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wish I was ready for a New build









TCO


----------



## longroadtrip

monsterITX is finally starting to come online again!


----------



## rolldog

I've been wanting to buy a Caselabs case for years, but instead, I went with a Little Devil PC-V8. After a few modifications and custom paint jobs, I'm finally tired of it, need more flexibility in the case itself, but I always get stuck picking out the internal parts and panels, etc. It would be much easier if I could put my hands on one before deciding how I want the case configured.

I've decided to go with a MAGNUM TH10A. Regarding the Caselabs cases, are there any options in the case, which chosen when originally ordered, that might be more difficult to add later? For example, an extra hard drive bay probably won't have much cost savings if bought with the order than added later, and the installation shouldn't be difficult when adding it to a rig already up and running vs swapping out a MB tray. I just want to know, from everyone's experience, if there are certain panels/parts/brackets etc that you wish you would have got initially, before adding all your components? I hope you understand what I'm trying to ask.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

I've been wanting to buy a Caselabs case for years, but instead, I went with a Little Devil PC-V8. After a few modifications and custom paint jobs, I'm finally tired of it, need more flexibility in the case itself, but I always get stuck picking out the internal parts and panels, etc. It would be much easier if I could put my hands on one before deciding how I want the case configured.

I've decided to go with a MAGNUM TH10A. Regarding the Caselabs cases, are there any options in the case, which chosen when originally ordered, that might be more difficult to add later? For example, an extra hard drive bay probably won't have much cost savings if bought with the order than added later, and the installation shouldn't be difficult when adding it to a rig already up and running vs swapping out a MB tray. I just want to know, from everyone's experience, if there are certain panels/parts/brackets etc that you wish you would have got initially, before adding all your components? I hope you understand what I'm trying to ask.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

You can get any and all panels after the fact.

AFAIK all the current models are screwed together so adding it is pretty easy.

My microcenter has them in stock (some models ) but idk where you live. So do you have a local microcenter? If you were in co I could easily show you.

The big cost saving is in a) combined shopping and b) panel options when getting the case ( ie the top panel 35mm/120mm have large cost saving when bought with a case vs solo )


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wish I was ready for a New build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


That was my thought, exactly!

Damn!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The mount is handy for sure...
> 
> But, it will block some of the air flow through the radiator...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2cents


What radiator? I never mentioned a radiator Im talking about installing it directly to the floor. You know the square panels on the base of the case with four screw holes, it will attach using the holes already tapped.
My only issue is the height of my res. I might have to switch back to my smaller res because of the extra 1" it will add unforunately, or get rid of my bluray drive but dont want to do that. I probably should have
bought a case with more bays


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wish I was ready for a New build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> That was my thought, exactly!
> 
> Damn!
Click to expand...

I appreciate the info. Unfortunately, I don't have a Microcenter anywhere around me so ordering everything online is my only option. I figured that would be the case, no pun intended, some of the panels are cheaper when bought with the case. I guess all the cases and panels only come in black or gunmetal, so if I want the inside to be a certain color, then it's up to me to paint it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

They just re released white. For 11 days


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They just re released white. For 11 days


That means I will finally order a Caselabs somewhere in the next week!









On a side note, I want to order an S3 but with 2 different side panel options. I want the HDD side to be a large window, the PSU side a small. What is the left and right?

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> That means I will finally order a Caselabs somewhere in the next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I want to order an S3 but with 2 different side panel options. I want the HDD side to be a large window, the PSU side a small. What is the left and right?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!


Right side would be the PSU side (as viewed from the front). Actually it doesn't matter - the doors are identical so you can switch sides if you want.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> That means I will finally order a Caselabs somewhere in the next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I want to order an S3 but with 2 different side panel options. I want the HDD side to be a large window, the PSU side a small. What is the left and right?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!


@xclsyr is correct, the two panels are interchangeable. I ordered vented on one side and half window on the other side for my s5 because if I got tired of looking at a the flashy goodies inside, I could have this cool vented view of them.


----------



## Willius

Thanks both of you! +Rep!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> @xclsyr is correct, the two panels are interchangeable. I ordered vented on one side and half window on the other side for my s5 because if I got tired of looking at a the flashy goodies inside, I could have this cool vented view of them.


What's this non sense you speak if. Tired of looking at your pc ..... Crazy talk. On topic took some pics of my pc outside and some inside with leds after cleaning with the data vac. Surprisingly very very clean. Will install new feet soon


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> More so simply due to asthetics - An SMA8 looks pretty empty with the just one res.
> 
> I currently own a 900D. Next build will be an SMA8 - however it will contain 2 reservoirs but connected to the one single loop - simply to have the case internals look good...!


Costas If I was building again on a SMA8 I would go the custom reservoir route, specially for a single loop. Imagine a 35-40 cm height x 15-20 cm width x 5 or 10 cm deep reservoir fixed to the MB wall. Would look killer. If you want to take that route I certainly could help building the reservoir for free (just the materials) although shipping to Australia would be a bummer.


----------



## NKrader

haha I just got othis to put my caselabs X2M INTO to ship it LOL..


incept-case, there is a case inside of the case!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Thanks both of you! +Rep!


Haha thanks man, we"re a pretty friendly bunch, feel free to ask us anything!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What's this non sense you speak if. Tired of looking at your pc ..... Crazy talk. On topic took some pics of my pc outside and some inside with leds after cleaning with the data vac. Surprisingly very very clean. Will install new feet soon


LOL I didn't mean it like that, if I wanna have the cool vented look on the rig.. No, I love the look of the CL design, you couldn't pay me to hide my S5 under my desk..


----------



## emsj86

took some pics with a normal camera nothing special. Here is a iPhone one for now with leds on and fresh cleaning


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some pics with a normal camera nothing special. Here is a iPhone one for now with leds on and fresh cleaning


Clean. I just feel the fittings take away from the Build. They are so much bigger than the tubing.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

The actually fittings or the 90s? Either way a suggestion to fix this? I plan in winter to go with x1, blue dye and aurora and think switching to acrylic tubing and bitspower push in fittings. As of right now with petg by primochill I don't think those type of fittings would work


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> The actually fittings or the 90s? Either way a suggestion to fix this? I plan in winter to go with x1, blue dye and aurora and think *switching to acrylic tubing and bitspowe*r push in fittings. As of right now with petg by primochill I don't think those type of fittings would work


That would be my suggestion. I didn't realize that was PETG and Primochill fittings. That makes more sense of why you used the fittings in question.

C47s. That's all.

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

BPs locking hard-line fittings are even better than C47s. C47s are amazing, so that says something.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Costas If I was building again on a SMA8 I would go the custom reservoir route, specially for a single loop. Imagine a 35-40 cm height x 15-20 cm width x 5 or 10 cm deep reservoir fixed to the MB wall. Would look killer. If you want to take that route I certainly could help building the reservoir for free (just the materials) although shipping to Australia would be a bummer.


I'm used to exhorbitant shipping costs Gabriel...







but that's what we have to put up with living DownUnder...! We do have great beaches though..









Anyway thanks for the custom res offer. One thing I wanted to incorporate in my loop was a visual flow meter - More specifically a reliable rotameter design. More so just to be a tad different and as a talking point rather than a neccesity - As it is I will still require an MPS400 for my Aquaero anyway...









Just measuring and laying things out at the moment:-

Note that I have covered the two large cable openings with the LHS res - this is on purpose as I will be squeezing the cables through the small gap that remains between the mobo tray and the frame. I have also offset the two reservoirs and the rotameter to the left as much as practically possible so that the RHS res is not obscured too much with the door closed.



I only had my SMA8 shipped to me late last week (via local retail supplier) so I assembled the basic frame work to get a handle on my proposed layout. I will be looking at adding a pedestal to the bottom - So the two lower compartments will house 2x 560 rads and my pumps etc.

I will be 'T-ing' the res connections together and in the visible section rather than hiding them - All via 16mm acrylic. I'm not a fan of the look of tube bends and I want to go more for an 'industrial/beefy' look to the tubing/bends so have decided to go with physical right angle fittings.

Something like the black L-Block fittings below but in shiny silver. I'd like to maintain a 'beefy/muscular' look for the fittings which seem to visually suit the BP L-block & 16mm compression combo better than the smaller rounded angle fittings which IMO don't quite suit them.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> BPs locking hard-line fittings are even better than C47s. C47s are amazing, so that says something.


I found that the fittings I used were very hard to use, but maybe that was because it was first and second time. I used these ones: Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Enhance Multi-Link For OD 16MM
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g1-4-silver-shining-enhance-multi-link-for-od-16mm.html . I found that I had to sand the edges quite alot, but maybe I was doing it wrong. =P


----------



## X-Nine

Sand the edges?! Of? If it's the inside then the running you bought wasn't the right size. The E22 tubing I bought for like a glove.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sand the edges?! Of? If it's the inside then the running you bought wasn't the right size. The E22 tubing I bought for like a glove.


Sorry, sand the tubing. I bought bitspower 16mm tubing, figured they would together well with their 16mm fittings...


----------



## IT Diva

Hey gang,

While there's a little window of white availability, and no one, (except maybe Snef) likes white cases more than me, I'm looking at an S8 to move my daily driver rig into.

I was going to put it in a reverse atx phantom that I modded, but working on my Tt Core X-9 build has me sold on the horizontal mobo layout, especially since the upper PCIe sockets on this older board can be a tad dodgy.

I was planning to go with the side panels with the window upper and vented lower portion, complimented with the window/360 extended top and the little window in the front panel. . . .

Then I got to thinking it might have a more open look if I add a pedestal, and put a pair of 360's there and go with all windowed sides and top panels . . .

Would appreciate all feedback, especially anyone with an S8 and ped setup.

It's a simple CPU and 1 GPU loop, so even a pair of 280's would be enough, which would maybe allow the pumps in the ped as well or use those flex bays and put a 360 rad mount in the S8 bays just for fans

If I put 280's, or a 360 and a 280 in the ped, is there room for an optical drive in the flex bays?.

Darlene


----------



## alltheGHz

Why the S8 if its only gonna be a 1 GPU loop?
I totally agree with the more pen: design of all windows and the rads in the pedestal, I think that could look really cool and clean.

However, I really like my half vented/window s5, It gives this really cool, almost secret look to the build where some of the stuff is hidden away but still visible because of the white interior...


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> While there's a little window of white availability, and no one, (except maybe Snef) likes white cases more than me, I'm looking at an S8 to move my daily driver rig into.
> 
> I was going to put it in a reverse atx phantom that I modded, but working on my Tt Core X-9 build has me sold on the horizontal mobo layout, especially since the upper PCIe sockets on this older board can be a tad dodgy.
> 
> I was planning to go with the side panels with the window upper and vented lower portion, complimented with the window/360 extended top and the little window in the front panel. . . .
> 
> Then I got to thinking it might have a more open look if I add a pedestal, and put a pair of 360's there and go with all windowed sides and top panels . . .
> 
> Would appreciate all feedback, especially anyone with an S8 and ped setup.
> 
> It's a simple CPU and 1 GPU loop, so even a pair of 280's would be enough, which would maybe allow the pumps in the ped as well.
> 
> Darlene


Having both the full and 1/2 windows on my S5-D, I personally would go with the 1/2 window either with or without ventilation, plus the full windowed top. I don't really need to see all the PSU wiring or the drives myself - I'd rather showcase the MB area only. If I did an all-white build like that then I'd consider replacing the mb tray with a white acrylic panel covering the full case, and having all wiring & tubing 'disappear' through it with the PSU and pumps hidden below. I'd try to run it with a 280 in the flexbay & a 240 or 360 in the side; no pedestal if I could get away with it. I've even thought of 1 or 2 custom 120mm res made to fit in the fan holes in front of the rad (instead of the front window), perhaps ordering the windowed front panel extra to eliminate the mesh front. Hopefully it would end up a very minimal-looking design...

If I was doing S8 full window all around plus ped then I'd start with a S8S - the extra height of the S8 to me would just be a waste.


----------



## Archea47

Hey Diva,

You might check my Daedalic build for S8 +ped references

I'll try to give a longer response later in the day


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Why the S8 if its only gonna be a 1 GPU loop?
> I totally agree with the more pen: design of all windows and the rads in the pedestal, I think that could look really cool and clean.
> 
> However, I really like my half vented/window s5, It gives this really cool, almost secret look to the build where some of the stuff is hidden away but still visible because of the white interior...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> While there's a little window of white availability, and no one, (except maybe Snef) likes white cases more than me, I'm looking at an S8 to move my daily driver rig into.
> 
> I was going to put it in a reverse atx phantom that I modded, but working on my Tt Core X-9 build has me sold on the horizontal mobo layout, especially since the upper PCIe sockets on this older board can be a tad dodgy.
> 
> I was planning to go with the side panels with the window upper and vented lower portion, complimented with the window/360 extended top and the little window in the front panel. . . .
> 
> Then I got to thinking it might have a more open look if I add a pedestal, and put a pair of 360's there and go with all windowed sides and top panels . . .
> 
> Would appreciate all feedback, especially anyone with an S8 and ped setup.
> 
> It's a simple CPU and 1 GPU loop, so even a pair of 280's would be enough, which would maybe allow the pumps in the ped as well.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Having both the full and 1/2 windows on my S5-D, I personally would go with the 1/2 window either with or without ventilation, plus the full windowed top. I don't really need to see all the PSU wiring or the drives myself - I'd rather showcase the MB area only. If I did an all-white build like that then I'd consider replacing the mb tray with a white acrylic panel covering the full case, and having all wiring & tubing 'disappear' through it with the PSU and pumps hidden below. I'd try to run it with a 280 in the flexbay & a 240 or 360 in the side; no pedestal if I could get away with it. I've even thought of 1 or 2 custom 120mm res made to fit in the fan holes in front of the rad (instead of the front window), perhaps ordering the windowed front panel extra to eliminate the mesh front. Hopefully it would end up a very minimal-looking design...
> 
> If I was doing S8 full window all around plus ped then I'd start with a S8S - the extra height of the S8 to me would just be a waste.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback,

I'd definitely go with the half window side panels, and I have to go with the S8 over a smaller size, since it's an EATX mobo.

D.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I'm used to exhorbitant shipping costs Gabriel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's what we have to put up with living DownUnder...! We do have great beaches though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway thanks for the custom res offer. One thing I wanted to incorporate in my loop was a visual flow meter - More specifically a reliable rotameter design. More so just to be a tad different and as a talking point rather than a neccesity - As it is I will still require an MPS400 for my Aquaero anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just measuring and laying things out at the moment:-
> 
> Note that I have covered the two large cable openings with the LHS res - this is on purpose as I will be squeezing the cables through the small gap that remains between the mobo tray and the frame. I have also offset the two reservoirs and the rotameter to the left as much as practically possible so that the RHS res is not obscured too much with the door closed.
> 
> 
> 
> I only had my SMA8 shipped to me late last week (via local retail supplier) so I assembled the basic frame work to get a handle on my proposed layout. I will be looking at adding a pedestal to the bottom - So the two lower compartments will house 2x 560 rads and my pumps etc.
> 
> I will be 'T-ing' the res connections together and in the visible section rather than hiding them - All via 16mm acrylic. I'm not a fan of the look of tube bends and I want to go more for an 'industrial/beefy' look to the tubing/bends so have decided to go with physical right angle fittings.
> 
> Something like the black L-Block fittings below but in shiny silver. I'd like to maintain a 'beefy/muscular' look for the fittings which seem to visually suit the BP L-block & 16mm compression combo better than the smaller rounded angle fittings which IMO don't quite suit them.


I'd like to see that case with the bottom pedestal. I have yet to see a photo of one with the lower pedestal.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really for the SMA8 you don't really need the pedestal (case is rather large), just like my M8 I would be fine w/ just the extended top I have. But due to my wanting to add more drives (looking into 4 more 2TB drives to run RAID5/10 w/ my current 2 2TB's - want to run my own cloud off my M8) I don't see my removing my Pedestal anytime soon.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really for the SMA8 you don't really need the pedestal (case is rather large), just like my M8 I would be fine w/ just the extended top I have. But due to my wanting to add more drives (looking into 4 more 2TB drives to run RAID5/10 w/ my current 2 2TB's - want to run my own cloud off my M8) I don't see my removing my Pedestal anytime soon.


Which top you have - 39 or 120mm. What do you have up top in it? I am debating between the 2. I like the 120 that way I can put the radiator and fans (push/pull) up top and out of the main bay. That most likely will be the direction I go, but still trying to research this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's the 120, all I have up there is a set of fans. I 2 of my 360 rads in the pedestal since I haven't felt the urge to install one of the other 2 I have sitting stored.


----------



## ruffhi

_Here is my current CaseLabs Nova X2M NAS build ..._
____________________________________________________________

*Build Summary* ... All Done ... sans new fan cables
____________________________________________________________

Here is the NAS ... sitting on its own special perspex (acrylic) to keep the dust down ... with its own UPS. This motherboard has 3 network ports and I will be using all three of them. I only have two in play at the moment as I ran out of Ethernet cable







.

I think this looks pretty good. More information (and fun) in the Build Log.



Inside of the NAS. This isn't how it looks now ... I've fiddled around with the cable management a little bit more, swapped the power cable over for a flat version and moved the fan controller.

Speaking of the fan controller - you can see it attached to the inner front panel and facing forward.



Rear shot of the Fan controller mount ... had to drill new holes in the case and used some small M3 screws / nuts.



And the front shot. Not too happy with this as a) it isn't level and b) there is a gap at the bottom. That said, you can't see it when the outer shell is on and it does control the speed of the fans.

In the end, I moved it (see below).



HDD cage cabling ... the build log has a bunch more information about this process including a DIY connector holder.



And finally, the current fan controller mount ... below the HDD cages, facing the side and angled just enough so that I can get to the knobs if I need to (Note: Need to remove the side panel to actually get to the knobs).


----------



## SortOfGrim

swapped the doors

gallery here


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really for the SMA8 you don't really need the pedestal (case is rather large), just like my M8 I would be fine w/ just the extended top I have.


I was toying with the idea of the extended 120mm top but IMO it does not quite suit the look of the SMA8 as it then looks similar to the STH10 which I'm not huge fan of in regards to its looks.

I think I prefer to keep the main windowed section up as high as possible without having any 'Top Hat' extensions which is why I was considering going the pedestal route.


----------



## Origondoo

Hi all,

a question regarding the S3 pedestal mounting bracket for the rad and Alphacool Rads. Just started to mount those and recongnised that the bracket collides with the rad caps. So there is a gap between the bracket and the rad.

Any ideas how solve it the best way? Should I go for shroud? Does any one ´know a 280 mm rad shroud to seal the gap?


----------



## Xclsyr

There are pics much earlier in the thread of people with this issue - they just made a cutout around the caps on the back of the mount without causing any problems.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> There are pics much earlier in the thread of people with this issue - they just made a cutout around the caps on the back of the mount without causing any problems.


Thansk for the tipp. But...

Here the pic of the problem I have.


If I have to cut out that area it will almost cut the bracket through in that area.

At the moment I mounted them vice versa. Because the other side of the bracket has already some cut outs. And it still fits inside the pedestal, even it's a tight fit.






The good thing is that now I have enough space to mount Aquaero in the front









Do you think it's ok to push in the air from both sides trough rad which will escape (in theory) in the back through the mesh? The target is to run the fans 800 - 1100rpm.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It's the 120, all I have up there is a set of fans. I 2 of my 360 rads in the pedestal since I haven't felt the urge to install one of the other 2 I have sitting stored.


Thanks. Now that I know that the top cover is pretty much vented, I plan to get the 120mm extension and install the fans (push/pull) and radiator up top and keep the mid section clean of the fan and radiator. It looks like it's a very tight fit above the MB.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Thansk for the tipp. But...
> 
> Here the pic of the problem I have.
> 
> 
> If I have to cut out that area it will almost cut the bracket through in that area.
> 
> At the moment I mounted them vice versa. Because the other side of the bracket has already some cut outs. And it still fits inside the pedestal, even it's a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is that now I have enough space to mount Aquaero in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's ok to push in the air from both sides trough rad which will escape (in theory) in the back through the mesh? The target is to run the fans 800 - 1100rpm.


Is this a problem with all radiators? Which radiator are those?

Thanks


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Is this a problem with all radiators? Which radiator are those?
> 
> Thanks


Those are Alphacool UT60 280mm rads. I think this issue is valid for 280mm rads with additional ports as it is the case for those radiators.

The 240mm rand are maybe not impacted since they are shorter.


----------



## Mega Man

The rads with 6 ports are affected.


----------



## jlakai




----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*


Beautiful build and beautiful photography!


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Beautiful build and beautiful photography!


you mean pornography


----------



## X-Nine

Gorgeous abstract design! Absolutely love it!


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Gorgeous abstract design! Absolutely love it!


Thank you! The rad panels really came out better than I imagined.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Beautiful build and beautiful photography!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean pornography
Click to expand...

Actually I don't... Porno is sickening, and doesn't hold a match to this build!

Have a nice day!


----------



## rolldog

Well, I finally pulled the trigger and bought an SMA8 case, but I'm hoping someone might be able to answer a question for me before it arrives. I'm either going to order some custom sleeved cables for it, or if I can't find what I'm looking for, I'll just have them custom made at modDIY.com like I did for my previous build.

Can someone please let me know approximately how long the cables need to be to reach from the PSU to all 4 power connectors on the Rampage V Extreme and how long they need to be to reach the 4 x 8 pin connectors on my GPUs? I'd like to go ahead and order these sleeved cables now instead of waiting until my case arrives and then measure the distance.

Thanks a lot!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Nine

Just as an FYI, probably shouldn't try to sell things outside of the for sale forum, Mods don't like that.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Those are Alphacool UT60 280mm rads. I think this issue is valid for 280mm rads with additional ports as it is the case for those radiators.
> 
> The 240mm rand are maybe not impacted since they are shorter.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Those are Alphacool UT60 280mm rads. I think this issue is valid for 280mm rads with additional ports as it is the case for those radiators.
> 
> The 240mm rand are maybe not impacted since they are shorter.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Gorgeous abstract design! Absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The rad panels really came out better than I imagined.
Click to expand...

They really are smexy

I just found out one of my companies clients make knives. They have a laser cnc that cuts steel. Like 10ft x10ft table. I really wanna ask if I can use it (hehe)


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They really are smexy
> 
> I just found out one of my companies clients make knives. They have a laser cnc that cuts steel. Like 10ft x10ft table. I really wanna ask if I can use it (hehe)


Nice!! Wish I had access to that kind of equipment. I went with waterjet because it was so many intricate cuts out of aluminum and wasn't sure if the heat generated from lasering would warp them in someway. Whats the knifemakers name ? hehe I love collecting knives.


----------



## Revan654

Ignore, figured it out.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just as an FYI, probably shouldn't try to sell things outside of the for sale forum, Mods don't like that.


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize this, so I edited my post.

Regarding the original topic, the SMA8, I've been wanting one of these cases for quite some time and now have it on its way. I bought it from Performance PCs who had it in stock instead of ordering from the CaseLabs website and getting it with the exact options I want. Another question besides the cable lengths, since the CaseLabs cases are completely modular, I assume I could buy an add-on part, a different panel, or anything similar to replace how the case comes assembled, am I correct? If so, is there a way for me to search for and brows all available add-ons (hard drive mounts, side panels, tops, etc) made specifically for a Magnum SMA8 case instead of browsing through every individual piece/panel/top/pedestal, etc and reading the description of each to figure out if it's compatible or not?

I have a 480 rad and a 360 rad that need to go into this case along with a Bitspower Single (I might add a 2nd pump if I decide to make a 2nd loop) D5 Top Upgrade Kit, which I have the pump mounted directly under the reservoir making it 372mm tall. Will this fit inside of this case or am I going to have to either mod the case or change the layout of this Top Upgrade Kit so it'll fit?

I'd appreciate any feedback on this or maybe even a link for where I can look this up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mega Man

You can buy add in parts np.

But I don't think ppc has on hand stock I thibk they just forward the order to cl. But I could be wrong.

Pretty much all the accessories are universal with the exception of the vertical/horizontal bars and case specific rad mounts/HD mounts. You will just have to poor through the accessories section on the web site and I personally would recommend checking the replacement parts as well ( accessories don't take to long to look through the replacement parts you want to look at the chassis /panels for your case and the hardware and grommets sections )

That would be my advice. Also get the Castors. You may want a t shirt too


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can buy add in parts np.
> 
> But I don't think ppc has on hand stock I thibk they just forward the order to cl. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Pretty much all the accessories are universal with the exception of the vertical/horizontal bars and case specific rad mounts/HD mounts. You will just have to poor through the accessories section on the web site and I personally would recommend checking the replacement parts as well ( accessories don't take to long to look through the replacement parts you want to look at the chassis /panels for your case and the hardware and grommets sections )
> 
> That would be my advice. Also get the Castors. You may want a t shirt too


Awesome, thanks for the response. Everytime I tried ordering directly through CaseLabs, I got overwhelmed picking each individual piece for the case and then I end up buying nothing. PPC said they had this particular case in stock, so I figured ordering it, and then deciding what, if anything needs to be changed out, it'll be much easier since I'll have the case right in front of me to refer to instead of trying to decide without ever even putting my eyes on one. I was considering the Magnum TH10A, but after seeing one put together with all the available options, it seemed way too large. The Magnum SMA8 seems more manageable and not overkill.

After exchanging emails with a CaseLabs rep, he said the SMA8 has an integrated 120.4 (480mm) rad up top, but I'll need radiator mounts for anything else. Since I have a 360 rad, and I might want to add another rad, I'll have to get the case before I can choose where the other rad should go. I also would like to find the dimensions of everything, but with so many options that may be impossible. I bought a Bitspower D5 Top Upgrade Kit, which is 372mm from top to bottom with the pump mounted directly under the reservoir. So it would be nice to know if the Magnum SMA8 has room inside the case for it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Awwww yus, cant wait to build my NAS in the X2M














.



Currency conversion hurt tho, $508.29 AUD but I can live with that.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I bought a Bitspower D5 Top Upgrade Kit, which is 372mm from top to bottom with the pump mounted directly under the reservoir. So it would be nice to know if the Magnum SMA8 has room inside the case for it.


You have exactly 443mm of height clearance available in the main motherboard chamber.

You need to subtract the thickness of your top rad and fans from this figure which leaves you with your overall clearance for other items such as your res/pump combo.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Awwww yus, cant wait to build my NAS in the X2M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Another NAS ... build log? Looking forward to seeing it if you do one.

Also .,.. go wallabies!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Another NAS ... build log? Looking forward to seeing it if you do one.
> 
> Also .,.. go wallabies!


Haha yeah another NAS build







, dunno if I'll do a build log but I might. All the parts I'm going to use are X2M NAS in my sig







.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You have exactly 443mm of height clearance available in the main motherboard chamber.
> 
> You need to subtract the thickness of your top rad and fans from this figure which leaves you with your overall clearance for other items such as your res/pump combo.


Ok, thanks. I think it'll fit. I'll know for sure when it comes in.


----------



## sdmf74

I said I would post some pics in case anyone is interested in seeing how those new bitspower pump brackets turned out. Nice mounts and no need to drill your case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I said I would post some pics in case anyone is interested in seeing how those new bitspower pump brackets turned out. Nice mounts and no need to drill your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


EKWB has one too. Pity they don't make them for dual pump configs.


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I said I would post some pics in case anyone is interested in seeing how those new bitspower pump brackets turned out. Nice mounts and no need to drill your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKWB has one too. Pity they don't make them for dual pump configs.
Click to expand...

There is a few different ways you can make it work with dual pumps


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> EKWB has one too. Pity they don't make them for dual pump configs.


If you aren't aware, the bracket the (2xD5 at least) old (just discontinued <) dual pump setup comes with is the right width and drilled & threaded to be mounted in optical/5.25" bay mount. Your CL should have long brackets like for mounting an optical drive - they work well for the dual pump.


----------



## Revan654

Started to build my PC with S8S. Went with AIO and Fans. Just don't like the idea of draining the loop ever 6 months and cleaning out the system out.

Build-Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577012/build-log-case-labs-s8s-i7-5960x-asus-rampage-v-extreme-corsair-dominator-platinum-64gb-gtx-980-ti


----------



## sdmf74

Thats the reason I added a drain valve & also added a 45 fitting underneath the case and connected it to the bottom of front rad so I can get every last bit of water out relatively easy.
You can see the fittings (white) in the third pic on previous page behind bitspower pump & bracket.

Been thinkin bout getting another D5 and dual pump top but not sure how well it will fit if I mount it front to back in my SM8, if it will line up with where I have my reservoir mounted.
I asked this question in another thread a while ago and didnt get a response so I will try again. Does anyone know the distance between the middle of the stop fitting and end of pump top? see pic
Make sure to measure from the "IN" stop plug to edge of pump top please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> My S5 arrived


Lookin' good!

Now lets see a slow, unveiling of the of the case...


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Now lets see a slow, unveiling of the of the case...


That is an S5 with the optional 'cardboard box' colour scheme Case Labs are now offering on their cases.....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Now lets see a slow, unveiling of the of the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an S5 with the optional 'cardboard box' colour scheme Case Labs are now offering on their cases.....
Click to expand...

It's because of Metal Gear, of course!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's because of Metal Gear, of course!


I prefer the Saints Row 4 spoof version with the Stealth Box 9000.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Now lets see a slow, unveiling of the of the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an S5 with the optional 'cardboard box' colour scheme Case Labs are now offering on their cases.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's because of Metal Gear, of course!
Click to expand...

The new color is really great! I've been waiting for something new like this!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Started to build my PC with S8S. Went with AIO and Fans. Just don't like the idea of draining the loop ever 6 months and cleaning out the system out.
> 
> Build-Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577012/build-log-case-labs-s8s-i7-5960x-asus-rampage-v-extreme-corsair-dominator-platinum-64gb-gtx-980-ti


who said you had to ?


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I said I would post some pics in case anyone is interested in seeing how those new bitspower pump brackets turned out. Nice mounts and no need to drill your case.


I confirm that a great kit


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> If you aren't aware, the bracket the (2xD5 at least) old (just discontinued <) dual pump setup comes with is the right width and drilled & threaded to be mounted in optical/5.25" bay mount. Your CL should have long brackets like for mounting an optical drive - they work well for the dual pump.


oh darn, I looked over that. I normally link directly to manufacturer site rather than the local shops.
The EK X-Top dual pump came with such a 5.25" bracket. But because of space clearance I mounted my dual pump directly into the case floor, only drilled 1 hole in the fan cover. That BP is pretty and pretty expensive (€35,95) but if it gets the job done..


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's because of Metal Gear, of course!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats the reason I added a drain valve & also added a 45 fitting underneath the case and connected it to the bottom of front rad so I can get every last bit of water out relatively easy.
> You can see the fittings (white) in the third pic on previous page behind bitspower pump & bracket.
> 
> Been thinkin bout getting another D5 and dual pump top but not sure how well it will fit if I mount it front to back in my SM8, if it will line up with where I have my reservoir mounted.
> I asked this question in another thread a while ago and didnt get a response so I will try again. Does anyone know the distance between the middle of the stop fitting and end of pump top? see pic
> Make sure to measure from the "IN" stop plug to edge of pump top please? Thanks in advance!


The distance you're wanting to know is 4 15/16".

The angle makes it look like a tad over 5", but the 4 15/16" is on the money

Don't forget that with the dress kits on the D5's, the knurled rings overhang the ends of the dual top by 3/16", on each end.



When I don't make custom acrylic parts to mount the BP dual D5 tops, I do a little mod to a couple of regular single D5 mounts to make a left and right handed pair that allows for plenty of decoupling material:



Darlene


----------



## sdmf74

Thanks Darlene you're awesome! No big deal on the overhang Ive got a couple different size Aquapipes....nvmnd you meant the ends not the top gotcha.

Pretty sweet mod on the brackets









So total width of dual pump top looks like about 6 1/4" then?


----------



## mandrix

Nice, Darlene.
I made a base for mine.


----------



## Mega Man

Somehow the creativity on ocn floors me every day. Looks great


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thanks Darlene you're awesome! No big deal on the overhang Ive got a couple different size Aquapipes....nvmnd you meant the ends not the top gotcha.
> 
> Pretty sweet mod on the brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So total width of dual pump top looks like about 6 1/4" then?


Outer edge of one pump's knurled ring to the outside edge of the other would be 6 5/16", so I'd allow 6 3/8" to be absolutely sure.

D.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> who said you had to ?


Anyone I talked to about water cooling. They said it must be drained once a year and everything has to be cleaned out.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Awwww yus, cant wait to build my NAS in the X2M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Currency conversion hurt tho, $508.29 AUD but I can live with that.


Haha, my order looked exactly the same, I had to double take and make sure it wasn't my picture lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Another NAS ... build log? Looking forward to seeing it if you do one.
> 
> Also .,.. go wallabies!


Haha, so many NAS builds, you inspired us all ruffhi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone I talked to about water cooling. They said it must be drained once a year and everything has to be cleaned out.


Not so true, you can but most of the time if you run good watercooling gear and a nonvolatile coolant you don't need to.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> who said you had to ?


Qft









8mos distilled *only*


----------



## X-Nine

Cleaning once a year is optional, but optimal. Plan your loop right and it will take you less than an hour on even the most impressive, expansive loops. No need to clean blocks unless there's gunk, buy that rarely/never happens with a good coolant or distilled w/ PT nuke.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Cleaning once a year is optional, but optimal. Plan your loop right and it will take you less than an hour on even the most impressive, expansive loops. No need to clean blocks unless there's gunk, buy that rarely/never happens with a good coolant or distilled w/ PT nuke.


Improvements in soft tubing have helped extend the interval between maintenance times, but the really dramatic increase comes from the advent of hardline tubing.

With hardline and a coolant like Mayhems X-1 clear, (anti corrosives and biocide are in it already) it's about as maintenance free as it can get.

D.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Improvements in soft tubing have helped extend the interval between maintenance times, but the really dramatic increase comes from the advent of hardline tubing.
> 
> With hardline and a coolant like Mayhems X-1 clear, (anti corrosives and biocide are in it already) it's about as maintenance free as it can get.
> 
> D.


Which is one of the main reasons, besides looks, that I went with hard tubing and mayhems for my 1st water loop build and it will be in my 2nd extreme overkill build, too.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone I talked to about water cooling. They said it must be drained once a year and everything has to be cleaned out.


How's the requirement different for an AIO, though?

There are pics floating around from a few users that opened up old AIOs and the coolant was very dirty. I think the difference is with AIOs the tubes aren't clear and there's no reservoir so you can't see it


----------



## X-Nine

Most AIOs use ethylene glycol (antifreeze) which is garbage as far as coolant goes. It's toxic, corrosive, and yet, still allows microbial and algae growths to form.


----------



## IT Diva

Hey guys,

Hoping you youngsters with more working brain cells than me, might have some memory of S8 builds / build logs, where the builder added a midplate in front of the mobo tray.

I jumped on the "11 Days of White" sale, and ordered a new white S8.

I want to set it up similarly to how I did my Core X9 build. . . . shown below to give an idea what I'm thinking about

The S8 is a lot shorter, so there isn't room for the horizontal pumps and res layout, but there should be room for something uniquely Diva.

Going to be running two 280's up top, and a 240 in the top 6 flex bays, all new SR2 multiports, (white of course).

Feedback is appreciated,

Darlene


----------



## Archea47

Diva we can't think strait, for many conflicting reasons, when looking at that photo ...

Why are you still building computers? Yer done - ya did it already









I'd be happy to take whatever measurements you're looking for, but FYI I have the dual socket mobo tray


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Hoping you youngsters with working brain cells than me, might have some memory of S8 builds / build logs, where the builder added a midplate in front of the mobo tray.
> 
> I jumped on the "11 Days of White" sale, and ordered a new white S8.
> 
> I want to set it up similarly to how I did my Core X9 build. . . . shown below to give an idea what I'm thinking about
> 
> The S8 is a lot shorter, so there isn't room for the horizontal pumps and res layout, but there should be room for something uniquely Diva.
> 
> Going to be running two 280's up top, and a 240 in the top 6 flex bays, all new SR2 multiports, (white of course).
> 
> Feedback is appreciated,
> 
> Darlene


The first thing came to my mind when I have seen this picture was: nuclear reactor


----------



## wermad

A light cleaning and dusting:





Cans were just not cutting it so out came the ol' compressor. A microfiber rag picked up the finer layer of dust. Added some filter mesh to the front to help control the dust. It does a decent job, especially the bottom chamber w/ the 560s.


----------



## sdmf74

Darlene thats sick, love the white multiports. Wish my 360gtx was a multiport


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Darlene thats sick, love the white multiports. Wish my 360gtx was a multiport


I have the new SR2 multiports ordered for the S8 build, the X9 build in the pic has the new GTXs, but they are not multiport . . . . that's why I have the fans stacked instead of push-pull, so the fittings can face upwards to make it easy to fill and bleed.

The multiports were not yet available when I bought the rads for the X9.

D.


----------



## rolldog

Quick question regarding the CaseLabs TH10A. I'm about to place my order so I can get it in white, but I have a question I'm hoping someone can answer. The TH10A has an option when ordering to get a single or double reservoir mount. This is my first CL case so I'm not that familiar with it, yet. Looking at the pictures, the reservoir mount is a plate screwed flush onto the middle tray. Does this come off and allow you to mount the reservoir behind it or does the mounting plate come off and allow you to reattach where you can sit something on top of the tray?

I'm curious to know how it works exactly. If it attaches like a tray and let's you mount something on top of the tray, does it allow enough room for a pump with the Bitspower D5 Mod Top Upgrade Kit 250 or is there not enough room between the mounting tray and the top of the case?


----------



## Mega Man

The mount attaches to the frame. It is raised enough for screw heads to fit behind it

It is a plate you can drill into it and not the frame. It is easier and cheaper to replace

http://i.imgur.com/ofdsUP3h.jpg pic of where it should be ( but isn't )

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/452/images/2053/TH10_Res_Mount_single__48836.1416435250.500.750.jpg?c=2


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The mount attaches to the frame. It is raised enough for screw heads to fit behind it
> 
> It is a plate you can drill into it and not the frame. It is easier and cheaper to replace
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ofdsUP3h.jpg pic of where it should be ( but isn't )
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/452/images/2053/TH10_Res_Mount_single__48836.1416435250.500.750.jpg?c=2


Thanks for the info. I saw a picture of a case which had a bracket attached to the middle chassis and made a shelf looking thing that the pump from the Bitspower D5 Top Upgrade Kit was mounted to, but that didn't seem like it left enough space for the pump/res combo. I've attached a picture of the single pump kit and another, which is a dual pump configuration. Using a 250 reservoir, the entire thing is approximately 380mm tall, but it has multiple configuration options, like mounting the pumps to the side, which would reduce the overall height. 


The case I have on order has plenty of room for radiators too, and I was considering adding a 2nd pump and reservoir to run a 2nd loop. This question probably belongs in a different thread, but I see that you have dual reservoirs, which means you probably have 2 separate loops. Does splitting the components into 2 separate loops really help cool the components better than having everything in 1 loop? I'm just trying to think of more thing I can fill my new case with. ?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Hoping you youngsters with more working brain cells than me, might have some memory of S8 builds / build logs, where the builder added a midplate in front of the mobo tray.
> 
> I jumped on the "11 Days of White" sale, and ordered a new white S8.
> 
> I want to set it up similarly to how I did my Core X9 build. . . . shown below to give an idea what I'm thinking about
> 
> The S8 is a lot shorter, so there isn't room for the horizontal pumps and res layout, but there should be room for something uniquely Diva.
> 
> Going to be running two 280's up top, and a 240 in the top 6 flex bays, all new SR2 multiports, (white of course).
> 
> Feedback is appreciated,
> 
> Darlene


I know that the Salive8 build had a custom panel in that location that had LED strips under it etc.



*LINK*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The mount attaches to the frame. It is raised enough for screw heads to fit behind it
> 
> It is a plate you can drill into it and not the frame. It is easier and cheaper to replace
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ofdsUP3h.jpg pic of where it should be ( but isn't )
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/452/images/2053/TH10_Res_Mount_single__48836.1416435250.500.750.jpg?c=2
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I saw a picture of a case which had a bracket attached to the middle chassis and made a shelf looking thing that the pump from the Bitspower D5 Top Upgrade Kit was mounted to, but that didn't seem like it left enough space for the pump/res combo. I've attached a picture of the single pump kit and another, which is a dual pump configuration. Using a 250 reservoir, the entire thing is approximately 380mm tall, but it has multiple configuration options, like mounting the pumps to the side, which would reduce the overall height.
> 
> 
> The case I have on order has plenty of room for radiators too, and I was considering adding a 2nd pump and reservoir to run a 2nd loop. This question probably belongs in a different thread, but I see that you have dual reservoirs, which means you probably have 2 separate loops. Does splitting the components into 2 separate loops really help cool the components better than having everything in 1 loop? I'm just trying to think of more thing I can fill my new case with. ?
Click to expand...

I do not I got it from Google ( the pics )

But not really. Most people do it for looks.


----------



## IT Diva

OK, So I've been thru about every S8 build I can find on the net . . . . no small feat to be sure . . .









One thing I have not seen yet, and I sooooo want to do, is to add a front window where the upper 6 flex bays are.

That would give me windows on the right and left which would be awesome with some kind of lighted midplate.

I was originally going to put a 240 in the upper 6 flex bays, but that's such old news and been done a million times, and I can put it in the lower HDD area if I want to change where I put the HDDs anyway, . . . . or just leave it out completely.

Two 280 SR2s up top is more than sufficient for a CPU and one, or even two, GPU(s)

Having 2 windows would let me use 2 D5s with 300mm res tubes that would extend up thru the midplate and up thru the top drop in panel in front of the 280 rads and plumb up just fine above the drop in rad panel and under the 36mm, extended top.

Can anyone with an S8 with the front window, post some pics of the inner side of the outer front panel that has the window attached, please . . . . I'd appreciate it immensely.

Darlene


----------



## alltheGHz

Darlene that sounds really cool, imo I really don't like the S8 front window look, I think the mesh/grill looks way nicer but I think dual front windows could look really clean! What material did you plan to use for the window? I wanna re-do the acrylic window on my s5


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Darlene that sounds really cool, imo I really don't like the S8 front window look, I think the mesh/grill looks way nicer but I think dual front windows could look really clean! What material did you plan to use for the window? I wanna re-do the acrylic window on my s5


Won't be able to know for sure until I have the case in hand and get to try some options, . . . .

But initially, I'll be trying to use a single piece of1/8" glass cut to fit the overall space behind the front panel, to be both windows, and use the original mounting holes for the stock one on the left to hold the larger window glass in place.

Smaller holes and cuts in glass are not too difficult with the right tools.

May have to use a little bit of "Z" strip on the right side, if the glass doesn't sit flat against the front panel, since there's no mounting points on the right side.

D.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> OK, So I've been thru about every S8 build I can find on the net . . . . no small feat to be sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have not seen yet, and I sooooo want to do, is to add a front window where the upper 6 flex bays are.
> 
> That would give me windows on the right and left which would be awesome with some kind of lighted midplate.
> 
> I was originally going to put a 240 in the upper 6 flex bays, but that's such old news and been done a million times, and I can put it in the lower HDD area if I want to change where I put the HDDs anyway, . . . . or just leave it out completely.
> 
> Two 280 SR2s up top is more than sufficient for a CPU and one, or even two, GPU(s)
> 
> Having 2 windows would let me use 2 D5s with 300mm res tubes that would extend up thru the midplate and up thru the top drop in panel in front of the 280 rads and plumb up just fine above the drop in rad panel and under the 36mm, extended top.
> 
> Can anyone with an S8 with the front window, post some pics of the inner side of the outer front panel that has the window attached, please . . . . I'd appreciate it immensely.
> 
> Darlene


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Won't be able to know for sure until I have the case in hand and get to try some options, . . . .
> 
> But initially, I'll be trying to use a single piece of1/8" glass cut to fit the overall space behind the front panel, to be both windows, and use the original mounting holes for the stock one on the left to hold the larger window glass in place.
> 
> Smaller holes and cuts in glass are not too difficult with the right tools.
> 
> May have to use a little bit of "Z" strip on the right side, if the glass doesn't sit flat against the front panel, since there's no mounting points on the right side.
> 
> D.


I'm looking forward to a build log on this one as it sounds like it's going to be very interesting


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## rolldog

I only ordered my case last night, and the anticipation is killing me. At least I have enough time to figure out how I'm going to design my setup, which makes the anticipation worse. ?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I only ordered my case last night, and the anticipation is killing me. At least I have enough time to figure out how I'm going to design my setup, which makes the anticipation worse. ?


Just wait until you finally get it . . . .

Won't be too long until it gets lonely all by itself, and wakes you up, night after night, crying and pleading for a mate . . . . . until finally you give in . . . .









The TH10A's kick serious butt,



Darlene


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> I just want to say thanks to CaseLabs for making amazing cases. I only recently received my first CaseLabs case (S5) and I have to say how awesome it is. Everything feels solid, and even though I don't have a completed build in it yet, it's just really nice to work in.
> 
> I've never had casters on a case before, but they are so nice to have. Also is it just me or does anyone else love the feel / sound of the power switch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up guys. I'm a happy Canadian customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does putting it together count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The sound/feel for the switches are certainly awesome & Aero Chord


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prospect*
> 
> I just want to say thanks to CaseLabs for making amazing cases. I only recently received my first CaseLabs case (S5) and I have to say how awesome it is. Everything feels solid, and even though I don't have a completed build in it yet, it's just really nice to work in.
> 
> I've never had casters on a case before, but they are so nice to have. Also is it just me or does anyone else love the feel / sound of the power switch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up guys. I'm a happy Canadian customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Lookin' good!
> 
> Now lets see a slow, unveiling of the of the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does putting it together count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Dunno if that's your video or not, but I just shared it via twitter and fb. It's killer!


----------



## ratzofftoya

The first part of my buildlog here covers STH10 assembly:




As I mention in the video itself....Could not be more thrilled with the case.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Dunno if that's your video or not, but I just shared it via twitter and fb. It's killer!

















super awesome video


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> OK, So I've been thru about every S8 build I can find on the net . . . . no small feat to be sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have not seen yet, and I sooooo want to do, is to add a front window where the upper 6 flex bays are.
> 
> That would give me windows on the right and left which would be awesome with some kind of lighted midplate.
> 
> I was originally going to put a 240 in the upper 6 flex bays, but that's such old news and been done a million times, and I can put it in the lower HDD area if I want to change where I put the HDDs anyway, . . . . or just leave it out completely.
> 
> Two 280 SR2s up top is more than sufficient for a CPU and one, or even two, GPU(s)
> 
> Having 2 windows would let me use 2 D5s with 300mm res tubes that would extend up thru the midplate and up thru the top drop in panel in front of the 280 rads and plumb up just fine above the drop in rad panel and under the 36mm, extended top.
> 
> Can anyone with an S8 with the front window, post some pics of the inner side of the outer front panel that has the window attached, please . . . . I'd appreciate it immensely.
> 
> Darlene


Took an impromptu shot of the inner side of my S8 windowed front panel, sorry for the poor quality, no photoshoot setup here.
Had to use the flash, which washed it out somewhat, but it highlights the coffee stain on my desk nicely.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I like the two window idea, using glass would be even better, and more unique.
There is a peg in the strip beside the window, which clips the panel into the frame of the S8, but that may not be an issue with your planned window, as it is easily removable.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> OK, So I've been thru about every S8 build I can find on the net . . . . no small feat to be sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have not seen yet, and I sooooo want to do, is to add a front window where the upper 6 flex bays are.
> 
> That would give me windows on the right and left which would be awesome with some kind of lighted midplate.
> 
> I was originally going to put a 240 in the upper 6 flex bays, but that's such old news and been done a million times, and I can put it in the lower HDD area if I want to change where I put the HDDs anyway, . . . . or just leave it out completely.
> 
> Two 280 SR2s up top is more than sufficient for a CPU and one, or even two, GPU(s)
> 
> Having 2 windows would let me use 2 D5s with 300mm res tubes that would extend up thru the midplate and up thru the top drop in panel in front of the 280 rads and plumb up just fine above the drop in rad panel and under the 36mm, extended top.
> 
> Can anyone with an S8 with the front window, post some pics of the inner side of the outer front panel that has the window attached, please . . . . I'd appreciate it immensely.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Took an impromptu shot of the inner side of my S8 windowed front panel, sorry for the poor quality, no photoshoot setup here.
> Had to use the flash, which washed it out somewhat, but it highlights the coffee stain on my desk nicely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the two window idea, using glass would be even better, and more unique.
> There is a peg in the strip beside the window, which clips the panel into the frame of the S8, but that may not be an issue with your planned window, as it is easily removable.
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting, looks like a dual front window mod should be no problem, . . . the mounting point in the middle isn't anything that can't be worked around.

Hopefully, my case will be here before Thanksgiving and I can see how some ideas will play out. . . . .

I'm thinking I should get extra side panels with the XL windows and just make an acrylic PSU cover to hide the cable clutter at the PSU, but let the pumps be seen.

Darlene


----------



## Prospect

.


----------



## Mega Man

I really have wanted glass windows but with my luck I would break it and kill my arm with the flying shards


----------



## Willius

Finally i've pulled the trigger on an white S3 with pedestal!









Now the wait begins!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Finally i've pulled the trigger on an white S3 with pedestal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wait begins!


Congrats, I think you'll find the wait is very well worth it


----------



## Archea47

This white period is tempting ... but trying to save after buying a white dress









But I need somewhere to house the home out of band security tools ...


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Finally i've pulled the trigger on an white S3 with pedestal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wait begins!


You and me both, except I ordered a different model case, but it was white too. I ordered my case on Friday. I wonder how many additional orders Caselabs has got just because they're offering their cases in white? The wait time they normally say has probably doubled since offering white cases.


----------



## Willius

Just found out I forgot to order the wheels for under the pedestal. I've already send an email to CS support.
I knew it, something had to go wrong! Darn!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Just found out I forgot to order the wheels for under the pedestal. I've already send an email to CS support.
> I knew it, something had to go wrong! Darn!


Caselabs is really good at letting you add in little things that you may have omitted initially, and having them ship with the main order for little or no increase in shipping.

In a way, that's sort of an advantage to having a lead time . . . .

Gives you a chance to do some more homework and generate some more understanding of how the Caselabs cases and the flex bay system works and what "extras" you might need to do what you had planned.

For something like a TH10A, where there are fan mounting options for the PSU side, it gives you a chance to realize you need the fan mounts if you plan to install fans on the PSU side.

I just added a 360 side mount bracket accessory to my S8 order so I have a place to put the 240 that was going in the top 6 flex bays that will now be getting a window.

My first Caselabs case was a TH10A, and I think that by the time it finally shipped, I had added 2 or 3 more accessory orders with it . . . . and when it got here, I had everything I needed for the setup I wanted all in one box.

Darlene


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Caselabs is really good at letting you add in little things that you may have omitted initially, and having them ship with the main order for little or no increase in shipping.
> 
> In a way, that's sort of an advantage to having a lead time . . . .
> 
> Gives you a chance to do some more homework and generate some more understanding of how the Caselabs cases and the flex bay system works and what "extras" you might need to do what you had planned.
> 
> For something like a TH10A, where there are fan mounting options for the PSU side, it gives you a chance to realize you need the fan mounts if you plan to install fans on the PSU side.
> 
> I just added a 360 side mount bracket accessory to my S8 order so I have a place to put the 240 that was going in the top 6 flex bays that will now be getting a window.
> 
> My first Caselabs case was a TH10A, and I think that by the time it finally shipped, I had added 2 or 3 more accessory orders with it . . . . and when it got here, I had everything I needed for the setup I wanted all in one box.
> 
> Darlene


Yeah exactly! I've had it numerous times with orders here in the Netherlands, forgot to add a 0.30 cent o-ring. Wel congrats, you can pay another 8 euro for shipping because your first order is underway already.


----------



## ali13245

WOOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, does anyone know what the "Gemini" lineup is gonna be like?

Also, I really, REALLY want a th10. There's a guy on ebay but we talked and i dunno, so I want on the CL site.
The base price is $600, and I dont have 600 bucks laying around so I went to the next cheapest option-










Now, I would be able to buy doors n stuff as I go, but would the frame be any "different" from a regular frame? It says its riveted, is that normal? I'm assuming it would be like a case, just without the panels and such like so?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> WOOOOHOOOO!!!


many many grats!


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> many many grats!


Thanks!







According to UPS, the case will arrive on Monday, however due to me being so busy with school, It looks like I'm going to have to wait until next weekend to start building... ughhh


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Also, I really, REALLY want a th10. There's a guy on ebay but we talked and i dunno, so I want on the CL site.
> The base price is $600, and I dont have 600 bucks laying around so I went to the next cheapest option-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I would be able to buy doors n stuff as I go, but would the frame be any "different" from a regular frame? It says its riveted, is that normal? I'm assuming it would be like a case, just without the panels and such like so?


There's two things I need to caution you on before you go this way:

1) Depending on you selecting here, you will not get a TH10A case - these are for the older TH10 version. So yes, this is a rivetted subassemby; if you need to disassemble it further it willl require drilling and rivetting back together!

2) These are replacement/repair parts for the TH10 etc. That means it is a bare framework only. This means no screws, clips, switches or plates, HDD cages, filler panels, case feet, nothing. In the picture you show of the S8 it shows a bare frame, but even that is comprised of 7 different parts needed to get that far. At the very least you will also need to order all the parts to make a MB tray assembly. If you do go this way make sure you understand how many individual parts you'll need to eventually complete a TH10 (including fasteners).

Personally if you decide to go this way, I'd skip the rivetted chassis and buy the parts to screw together a TH10A.


----------



## Origondoo

Hi all,

I'm still in the planning status for my S3 build and have some time until the Gemini will launch.

At the moment I have 'troubles' to populate the HDD chamber. I do no plan to mount any HDD, but for the aesthetics I wanted something special in there. Unfortunatelly no reservoir will fit in. So the only Idea I came up with is to mount 2 x ddc pumps with clear acrylic top vertically.

Does some one have any suggestions?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, does anyone know what the "Gemini" lineup is gonna be like?
> 
> Also, I really, REALLY want a th10. There's a guy on ebay but we talked and i dunno, so I want on the CL site.
> The base price is $600, and I dont have 600 bucks laying around so I went to the next cheapest option-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I would be able to buy doors n stuff as I go, but would the frame be any "different" from a regular frame? It says its riveted, is that normal? I'm assuming it would be like a case, just without the panels and such like so?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Keep in mind that riveted means it can't be knocked down and flat packed, so it will ship in all its full size assembled glory, costing a fortune, and probably getting bent, folded, spindled, and mutilated in transit.
*

Be mindful also, that the TH10A was a big improvement over the original TH10, in that it became vertically symmetrical . . . . .

The mobo tray in the A models has as much room above it for rads as below it for rads . . .

The earlier model had the mobo tray positioned lower, and had a massive amount of space above it, but not really enough below.

Repositioning the mobo tray also allowed the window to be vertically centered which looks nicer and allows the same side panel to work on both normal ATX and reverse ATX configs.

Darlene


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> There's two things I need to caution you on before you go this way:
> 
> 1) Depending on you selecting here, you will not get a TH10A case - these are for the older TH10 version. So yes, this is a rivetted subassemby; if you need to disassemble it further it willl require drilling and rivetting back together!
> 
> 2) These are replacement/repair parts for the TH10 etc. That means it is a bare framework only. This means no screws, clips, switches or plates, HDD cages, filler panels, case feet, nothing. In the picture you show of the S8 it shows a bare frame, but even that is comprised of 7 different parts needed to get that far. At the very least you will also need to order all the parts to make a MB tray assembly. If you do go this way make sure you understand how many individual parts you'll need to eventually complete a TH10 (including fasteners).
> 
> Personally if you decide to go this way, I'd skip the rivetted chassis and buy the parts to screw together a TH10A.


Yes I see what you mean, I will check out buying the parts seperatley, I didn't know that o needed even more parts to get it to where it would be in the picture above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> *Keep in mind that riveted means it can't be knocked down and flat packed, so it will ship in all its full size assembled glory, costing a fortune, and probably getting bent, folded, spindled, and mutilated in transit.
> *
> 
> Be mindful also, that the TH10A was a big improvement over the original TH10, in that it became vertically symmetrical . . . . .
> 
> The mobo tray in the A models has as much room above it for rads as below it for rads . . .
> 
> The earlier model had the mobo tray positioned lower, and had a massive amount of space above it, but not really enough below.
> 
> Repositioning the mobo tray also allowed the window to be vertically centered which looks nicer and allows the same side panel to work on both normal ATX and reverse ATX configs.
> 
> Darlene


Shoot, I didn't think of that. Yeah I dunno what I like about the TH10/A, maybe because it's just such a massive case?









Many thanks to the both of you!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I really have wanted glass windows but with my luck I would break it and kill my arm with the flying shards


No tempered glass????? Moar pics of your TX10 please







!!!!

Just tore mine down to tap all the rads and install some better screws. took me four days with life and other things needing more time from me







.


----------



## Mega Man

rip wermads rads :/

no pics, must torment you !~


----------



## wermad

Why, they're up and running right now? You using the dust cans in an improper manner sir







????

I know how to tap em real good btw...lots of practice







. Used a piece of aluminum to help block the tap but the Alphacool rads have block plates in them already. No casualties and still slowly bleedlng the last of the air







. Where's your TX sir?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I feel lonely


----------



## X-Nine

I love our owners club. Always so many ideas and help floating through here!









Anyone get a chance to score some of the new Monsoon hardware?


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I love our owners club. Always so many ideas and help floating through here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get a chance to score some of the new Monsoon hardware?


I have some Monsoon parts arriving on friday for my SMA8. Planning to have two tubes mounted to front bay and stacked horizontally.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I love our owners club. Always so many ideas and help floating through here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get a chance to score some of the new Monsoon hardware?


Nope on the Monsoon parts, but I wished they had come out a few months back as I would have loved to used them in my build that I'm just finishing


----------



## Mads1

Can anyone help on some info on the Mercury S3 case, do they come with the 5.25 bay in the front so i can add a fan controller such as The aquaero6 XT also what are the brackets i need for this, plus last question honest... if i got a front 140.2 Fan/ Radia tor M ount will i still get the aquaero in there. thanks


----------



## Mega Man

there are 5.25 bays, you need the nonconforming mount

and probably not able to get 240 and aquaero, if you do very very tight


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there are 5.25 bays, you need the nonconforming mount
> 
> and probably not able to get 240 and aquaero, if you do very very tight


Ok thanks for that, so really its just 120.2 then, was hoping to sneak it behind a 280 rad and fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Diy it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Diy it


Did you order any midplate rad mounts/plates for your TX? Tossing the idea of squeezing in one more rad in a triple 480 setup on top.

edit:



I have the mora 140.9 plate I inherited from Stren and I ended up using a nice piece of smoked acrylic to cover the holes and use the whole thing as a midplate.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ok thanks for that, so really its just 120.2 then, was hoping to sneak it behind a 280 rad and fans.


You can use a 140.2 mount to place a 280 in the flexbays, but it will take up all 7 spaces - no room for anything else. The 240 mount does leave 1 bay open but the rad's tanks usually overlap & can cause issues with placing other things in the last bay.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Finally finished my rig


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> You can use a 140.2 mount to place a 280 in the flexbays, but it will take up all 7 spaces - no room for anything else. The 240 mount does leave 1 bay open but the rad's tanks usually overlap & can cause issues with placing other things in the last bay.


Ok thanks, il just keep to a 240mm rad, now just got to decide what colour, gunmetal or black.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Can anyone help on some info on the Mercury S3 case, do they come with the 5.25 bay in the front so i can add a fan controller such as The aquaero6 XT also what are the brackets i need for this, plus last question honest... if i got a front 140.2 Fan/ Radia tor M ount will i still get the aquaero in there. thanks


The S3 is the same height as the S5, and @Gabrielzm managed to shoehorn an Aquaero in the top slot of his S5 (Gray Matter build) along with a 240 rad:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548802/build-log-grey-matter-caselabs-s5-with-a-look-of-s8/100

Hopefully he'll chime in with a link to better pics and more advice and details.

Darlene


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The S3 is the same height as the S5, and @Gabrielzm managed to shoehorn an Aquaero in the top slot of his S5 (Gray Matter build) along with a 240 rad:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548802/build-log-grey-matter-caselabs-s5-with-a-look-of-s8/100
> 
> Hopefully he'll chime in with a link to better pics and more advice and details.
> 
> Darlene


I know il be ok with a 240mm rad but the orginal question was to fit a 280mm rad in there as wanted to use 140mm fans but that wont fit. So will keep to 2x 240 mm rads and 120mm fans, so i can fit the aquaero in there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Diy it
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order any midplate rad mounts/plates for your TX? Tossing the idea of squeezing in one more rad in a triple 480 setup on top.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the mora 140.9 plate I inherited from Stren and I ended up using a nice piece of smoked acrylic to cover the holes and use the whole thing as a midplate.
Click to expand...

yes, i have 480x3 mount for my top. and when i get my peds ill be buying more !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Can anyone help on some info on the Mercury S3 case, do they come with the 5.25 bay in the front so i can add a fan controller such as The aquaero6 XT also what are the brackets i need for this, plus last question honest... if i got a front 140.2 Fan/ Radia tor M ount will i still get the aquaero in there. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The S3 is the same height as the S5, and @Gabrielzm managed to shoehorn an Aquaero in the top slot of his S5 (Gray Matter build) along with a 240 rad:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548802/build-log-grey-matter-caselabs-s5-with-a-look-of-s8/100
> 
> Hopefully he'll chime in with a link to better pics and more advice and details.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

i have done it, and i hated it! you def can but it is hard/tight, the easiest way is to put the tanks to the top and squeeze it in at the bottom ( assuming i dont have my top and bottom confused ) - iirc the top has the most room


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The S3 is the same height as the S5, and @Gabrielzm managed to shoehorn an Aquaero in the top slot of his S5 (Gray Matter build) along with a 240 rad:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548802/build-log-grey-matter-caselabs-s5-with-a-look-of-s8/100
> 
> Hopefully he'll chime in with a link to better pics and more advice and details.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I know il be ok with a 240mm rad but the orginal question was to fit a 280mm rad in there as wanted to use 140mm fans but that wont fit. So will keep to 2x 240 mm rads and 120mm fans, so i can fit the aquaero in there.
Click to expand...

If you really want a 280 and the Aquaero, you could mount the Aquaero on some standoffs, without having its display attached, that way you could stash it almost anywhere and just access it via Aquasuite.

D.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If you really want a 280 and the Aquaero, you could mount the Aquaero on some standoffs, without having its display attached, that way you could stash it almost anywhere and just access it via Aquasuite.
> 
> D.


Gonna keep to 120.2 as i want to see the screen, thanks all for help.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> Finally finished my rig


Lookin good man!!


----------



## Zhinjio

S8 ordered.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> S8 ordered.


About time!!









You're gonna like the way it works - I guarantee it. Congratulations


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> About time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna like the way it works - I guarantee it. Congratulations


Thanks. Yeah, I hope so. My only worry about it is how to organize the two frozenq reservoirs. I think I'm probably going to put the pumps in the bottom, and drill pass-throughs into the space above so they can sit right where the front window is. Not precisely sure how I'll mount them yet, but I'm sure there will be some creative way to do it. Pretty much everything else I can already see how it is going to fit, logistically.


----------



## Zhinjio

Oh, I'm considering putting holes in the top of the case for fillports. That would probably also help stabilize the reservoirs since it'll be rigid tube.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Oh, I'm considering putting holes in the top of the case for fillports. That would probably also help stabilize the reservoirs since it'll be rigid tube.


Can you post the options you choose for the case, specifically the top?


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Can you post the options you choose for the case, specifically the top?


Sure thing:




1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Anti-Vibration
1 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - HD
3 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable
2 x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable
1 x PSU Support Mount - Merlin and Mercury
1 x Mercury S8
(Case Color: Black 3-4 weeks for processing, Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: 120.2/140.2 x 2 mount, Top Cover: Ventilated , Left Door: XL Window (adds $20.00), Right Door : XL Window (adds $20.00), Front Cover: Window (This option will delete the 120.2 mount..., Flex-Bay Configuration: Ventilated Bay Covers ($10.00), Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: None, Add a Second HDD cage? No thanks , Add Tech Station Conversion Kit? No thanks, Add the S8 120.3 side mount? No Thanks.)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, i have 480x3 mount for my top. and when i get my peds ill be buying more !


Damn, you trying to best seross' tx10 height or something? How solid is it? from my setup, I know some of the earlier rad mounts were done solid and a slight lip. The new ones I ordered are flat and have a bit of flex to them. If its seem too flimsy, i may mod a piece of a thick acrylic and mod the 140.9 Mora super mount I have now.

edit: I've been looking for this build for a while now to get more of an idea of the outcome. I swore it was here, though the only trace I can find is the reference on linus tech site:
Quote:


>


----------



## Ixander

If I'm not worng, that build was done by Performance PC's


----------



## alltheGHz

And I thought the amount of money I spent on my case alone was ludicrous...


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> And I thought the amount of money I spent on my case alone was ludicrous...


The way I figure it, I didn't spend several thousand on the parts for my PC to put it into a $50 POS case. So... CaseLabs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Kind of the reason why I snagged my M8 w/ the goodies it came with for the deal I got it for. I know it would cost me alot more. But CL's quality is definitely worth the price


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> If I'm not worng, that build was done by Performance PC's


Thank you









edit: found it

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/475-project-hubris-a-modest-ppcs-client-build/

It says its a client build from ppcs.com, pretty nice one from them imho.


----------



## X-Nine

That was built by little acknowledged but badass modder Jeremy, AKA E.E.L. He's one of my homies. And I say homies like a total gangsta... Or something.


----------



## wermad

Yeah, pretty well done with straight-forward mods. Some times, these builds seem more appealing to me then the over-the-top ones with excessive exuberance and uber customization (seems ppl are just out to out-do the previous mod). In a way, it inspires more ppl and lets them know its (or some parts are) achievable for the average modder with just basic tools. I just went through the log and its pretty awesome and circa 2013 for those *youts* out there


----------



## ali13245

Finally!!!










So I'm in the middle of assembling the case, and I'm having trouble with the power and reset switch plate. The switches came installed on the USB plate by default, and I want to use the other blank plate that came with the case, but I cant seem to get the default one off. Do I need to remove the switches themselves from the back of the plate?


----------



## Mega Man

what case ?


----------



## ali13245

SMA8


----------



## Mega Man

i dunno about that one sorry my m8 doesnt


----------



## ali13245

Alright no problem. If anyone with an SMA8 can help out, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## X-Nine

The I/O front plate comes off entirely, it's screwed on to the case. You have to remove the front panel to access the screws for the I/O plate. The power and reset switches have their own dedicated holes apart from the I/O plate.


----------



## ali13245

So I have to remove the silver rings in order to change out the plate?


----------



## VSG

Yup


----------



## ali13245

Thanks







Can I use needle nose pliers to remove them?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use needle nose pliers to remove them?


yep or fingers, they usually arent that tight.


----------



## ali13245

Cool thanks. Looks I'll be needing pliers. These things are really tight; they don't come off with my fingers.


----------



## VSG

Yeah I had to use a set of needle nose pliers myself. Wrap some cloth or paper around it if you want to prevent any cuts/scratches.


----------



## ali13245

Took me a while, but I got her done


----------



## ali13245

I know this is a stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway. I've been trying to mount my corsair af120's to the flex bay mount that I ordered with the case, and Im having trouble mounting them. The screws that came with my corsair fans dont seem to go through the slotted holes on the mount, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it would be nice if someone could help out


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Took me a while, but I got her done


These cases always remind me of the old floor model TVs.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Took me a while, but I got her done


These cases always remind me of the old floor model TVs.

Is that the 120.3 or 140.3 flex bay you have? That's the exact same build I plan to get, except I will have the 120mm top panel.


----------



## ali13245

Yes it is.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway. I've been trying to mount my corsair af120's to the flex bay mount that I ordered with the case, and Im having trouble mounting them. The screws that came with my corsair fans dont seem to go through the slotted holes on the mount, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it would be nice if someone could help out


Are you just mounting the fans with *no* rads? If so, the screws maybe a bit too large for the opening of the flexbay mount as they're self tapping screws. You can try enlarging the holes on the mount or just use some long screws/bolts and nuts.

edit: I have an af and an sp mounted to the rear and it barely grabs the fans through the thicker frame panel.


----------



## ali13245

Yeah I'm only mounting the fans. I kinda had a feeling the screws would be the issue :/ Do you know what length screws I can use to mount them?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Yes it is.


That's the build I plan to do, except I will also get the 120mm top to house the top radiator. Are you putting a radiator there or just 3 case fans in the flex bay?


----------



## ali13245

For now just the fans, I might add a radiator later on


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Yeah I'm only mounting the fans. I kinda had a feeling the screws would be the issue :/ Do you know what length screws I can use to mount them?


Fans are 25mm thick, so something like the standard 30mm long should work. With imperial, you can go w/ 1-1/4", just be careful with this size and rads as its a tad longer then 30mm. If you have a hardware store near by, you can easily pickup some 1-1/4 or 1-1/2" screws and nuts (6-32 will definitely work) for now with only the fans.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick, so something like the standard 30mm long should work. With imperial, you can go w/ 1-1/4", just be careful with this size and rads as its a tad longer then 30mm. If you have a hardware store near by, you can easily pickup some 1-1/4 or 1-1/2" screws and nuts (6-32 will definitely work) for now with only the fans.


the 1-1/4 screws I purchased for my x2m build were too small, and the 1/2 were way too big, I ended up getting 8-32, 1-3/8 screws and thumb nuts, but that was no radiator involved and that was going thru outer chassis panels not internal ones that are slightly thinner (the 1-1/4 ones will work for internal flexbay etc mouting).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*


----------



## wermad

The bumpers on the sp/af can push the length a bit but pushing a bit on the fan will compress it and it should work. I'm using 1-1/4" and they work for both the flexbay and the thicker og TX and new TX rad side mounts (even w/ the Alphacool rad port plugs in the way).


----------



## Amlalsulami

i get number 67 in 3d mark ultra woohoo








.


----------



## alltheGHz

Specs? I'm also loving the mobo block!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've been debating on swapping from my Bitspower Mono/floortile to the R5E monoblock (EK) looks very clean and I can't seem to find a way to order a clear or red top for my current block either.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway. I've been trying to mount my corsair af120's to the flex bay mount that I ordered with the case, and Im having trouble mounting them. The screws that came with my corsair fans dont seem to go through the slotted holes on the mount, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it would be nice if someone could help out


Pics please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway. I've been trying to mount my corsair af120's to the flex bay mount that I ordered with the case, and Im having trouble mounting them. The screws that came with my corsair fans dont seem to go through the slotted holes on the mount, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it would be nice if someone could help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just mounting the fans with *no* rads? If so, the screws maybe a bit too large for the opening of the flexbay mount as they're self tapping screws. You can try enlarging the holes on the mount or just use some long screws/bolts and nuts.
> 
> edit: I have an af and an sp mounted to the rear and it barely grabs the fans through the thicker frame panel.
Click to expand...

All the ones I bought are specifically made for fan screws


----------



## wermad

I'll test this but I do recall my TH10 (which you have now) needed the rear fan holes bored a bit to pass some hex case screws (hard to find, got lucky and bought a few a while ago). I know for sure the rears were a paint and were actually eating into the aluminum of the rear using the supplied corsair screws (in my tx).


----------



## ali13245

I got the fans mounted guys. Thanks to all that helped out, you guys are awesome







The thing that sucks is all the screws and nuts I got are silver







they literally had no black screws. I guess I can just paint them black myself...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll test this but I do recall my TH10 (which you have now) needed the rear fan holes bored a bit to pass some hex case screws (hard to find, got lucky and bought a few a while ago). I know for sure the rears were a paint and were actually eating into the aluminum of the rear using the supplied corsair screws (in my tx).


? Hex screws ok but not normal fan screws


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I got the fans mounted guys. Thanks to all that helped out, you guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that sucks is all the screws and nuts I got are silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they literally had no black screws. I guess I can just paint them black myself...


if they're stainless steel, the paint may not grab. you can dip them in a can of oil-based paint or use etch-primer and some rattlers to spray the top coat. Etch-primer is great stuff (though on flat surfaces, you will need to wet sand a bit) and will help on stainless steel. Not sure if it will work on zinc plated though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ? Hex screws ok but not normal fan screws


Fan screws with hex head







. They do exist; its a specific size but these happen to have a hex socket head. I'll be home in a bit and post a pic of them.


----------



## Mega Man

i know fastenal has them but yea i wanna see these ( why because if fastenal doesnt have a screw nut or anything used to fasten , they make it.....)


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The bumpers on the sp/af can push the length a bit but pushing a bit on the fan will compress it and it should work. I'm using 1-1/4" and they work for both the flexbay and the thicker og TX and new TX rad side mounts (even w/ the Alphacool rad port plugs in the way).


yeah I tried without the bumpers also, they do work, it was the fact that there was less than 1/16-1/8 of thread grabbing the nut just wasnt enough for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I got the fans mounted guys. Thanks to all that helped out, you guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that sucks is all the screws and nuts I got are silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they literally had no black screws. I guess I can just paint them black myself...


the weird hours of screw supply shops and limited inventory have driven me to purchase all my hardware always from mcmaster.

black oxide works fine for everything we do.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#screws/=zk0lsf
http://www.mcmaster.com/#nuts/=zk0lx2


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yeah I tried without the bumpers also, they do work, it was the fact that there was less than 1/16-1/8 of thread grabbing the nut just wasnt enough for me.
> the weird hours of screw supply shops and limited inventory have driven me to purchase all my hardware always from mcmaster.
> 
> black oxide works fine for everything we do.
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#screws/=zk0lsf
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#nuts/=zk0lx2


2 turns should be fully engaged; loctite for the prudent. I've trusted race car drivers' lives with that mantra







(when cutting bolts above the center of gravity as short as possible because every ounce of weight counts)

And yes long live McMaster Carr!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know fastenal has them but yea i wanna see these ( why because if fastenal doesnt have a screw nut or anything used to fasten , they make it.....)


(left to right): standard chrome ph self tapping, Corsair supplied ph self-tapping in black, ss hex socket head self-tapping (ebay, chinese sellers, sold as "case fan screws, threads are a bit tighter but they work and don't strip!):


----------



## ali13245

Guys I was just opening the right side door panel on my case, and I noticed that t's kinda loose when closed. If i tap on it, the door pushes in slightly while the other door (window side panel) doesn't do that. Is that normal? The case is an SMA8. I checked all the screws and hinges and they seem to be screwed in like intended.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Guys I was just opening the right side door panel on my case, and I noticed that t's kinda loose when closed. If i tap on it, the door pushes in slightly while the other door (window side panel) doesn't do that. Is that normal? The case is an SMA8. I checked all the screws and hinges and they seem to be screwed in like intended.


It's your metal latches that the door pegs fit into. Push down on the center of the latch with a flat head screw driver to tighten their grip, pry up on the latch from beneath it to loosen it.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's your metal latches that the door pegs fit into. Push down on the center of the latch with a flat head screw driver to tighten their grip, pry up on the latch from beneath it to loosen it.


Are these the metal latches you're referring to?


----------



## X-Nine

Those are them.


----------



## wermad

I used needle-nose pliers to squeeze the center clips to grab better.


----------



## Mega Man

correct they are the clips


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Those are them.


Alright, I think that did the job. When I push (not tap) there is still some very little push, but nothing too major like before. When I was pushing the hinges before It was noticeable, but now its gone at the hinges. Im assuming its normal for the doors to have suddle movements when being pushed in slightly?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Alright, I think that did the job. When I push (not tap) there is still some very little push, but nothing too major like before. When I was pushing the hinges before It was noticeable, but now its gone at the hinges. Im assuming its normal for the doors to have suddle movements when being pushed in slightly?


The doors on my SMA8 can move in slightly when pushed on. No worries man, its normal.


----------



## ali13245

Thanks man. You just put my mind at ease


----------



## piloth

To mount the side radiators they have to go inside the case at an angle and then just screwed secure? That way you don't have much (any?) clearance to get tubes from the GPUs down to the basement with a 560 or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wermad

Which case? I've had an Sth10 and TX10 and both I barely can squeeze them in (UT60-560 & UT86-560). Sometimes, coming in at an angle will help. For tubes, I learned not to screw in the flexbay covers/mounts in yet, as this would barely give my big hands enough access to tie down the tubes and other items. Remove the rear covers if you have any (psu or cover) as well for more access. If you're not placing two rads side by side, obviously you can come in from the other side.


----------



## IT Diva

Hi Guys,

I think maybe I need an intervention . . . . My weakness is surely stronger than I am

My S8 hasn't even shipped yet, and I already have an S5 project planned, complete with wishlists of components ready to "add to cart" with a quick click.

Even put a pump/res assembly together for the S5 last weekend, and have all the parts, pumps, and rads for the S8, just waiting for it to get here.

Does anyone have any clue yet as to whether there will be another opportunity, maybe in December, to order white again from Caselabs?

Wouldn't mind going with a black chassis / white top-front-doors-mobo tray for the S5 . . . . or all white would be fine too . . .

Darlene


----------



## piloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which case? I've had an Sth10 and TX10 and both I barely can squeeze them in (UT60-560 & UT86-560). Sometimes, coming in at an angle will help. For tubes, I learned not to screw in the flexbay covers/mounts in yet, as this would barely give my big hands enough access to tie down the tubes and other items. Remove the rear covers if you have any (psu or cover) as well for more access. If you're not placing two rads side by side, obviously you can come in from the other side.


Got the SMA8, I really can't get the GPU passthroughs to fit. They hit the side rad. I don't understand how everyone makes it work because there is no way it will work in my case









edit: The rad is just under 30mm


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which case? I've had an Sth10 and TX10 and both I barely can squeeze them in (UT60-560 & UT86-560). Sometimes, coming in at an angle will help. For tubes, I learned not to screw in the flexbay covers/mounts in yet, as this would barely give my big hands enough access to tie down the tubes and other items. Remove the rear covers if you have any (psu or cover) as well for more access. If you're not placing two rads side by side, obviously you can come in from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the SMA8, I really can't get the GPU passthroughs to fit. They hit the side rad. I don't understand how everyone makes it work because there is no way it will work in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The rad is just under 30mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
Click to expand...

You might consider putting the passthrus in the vertical divider panel, just below the mobo tray.

That way you could run your plumbing to the basement thru the cable management area behind the mobo.

Since it looks like you already drilled holes in the midplate, maybe add an acrylic sheet to hide the holes and add some color or effect.

Darlene


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Got the SMA8, I really can't get the GPU passthroughs to fit. They hit the side rad. I don't understand how everyone makes it work because there is no way it will work in my case


One thing you can try is to raise the pass-through with a washer or by using a threaded nut or two (you could use the round nut off another pass-through if you want it to look the part). Place the nut on the top side thereby allowing to position the whole assembly higher. If you can raise it enough you may be able to clear the rad with your 90 deg fitting.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Got the SMA8, I really can't get the GPU passthroughs to fit. They hit the side rad. I don't understand how everyone makes it work because there is no way it will work in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The rad is just under 30mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


If you're only running one bank of fans, move them to the other side for pulling (or pushing in the other direction).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think maybe I need an intervention . . . . My weakness is surely stronger than I am
> 
> My S8 hasn't even shipped yet, and I already have an S5 project planned, complete with wishlists of components ready to "add to cart" with a quick click.
> 
> Even put a pump/res assembly together for the S5 last weekend, and have all the parts, pumps, and rads for the S8, just waiting for it to get here.
> 
> Does anyone have any clue yet as to whether there will be another opportunity, maybe in December, to order white again from Caselabs?
> 
> Wouldn't mind going with a black chassis / white top-front-doors-mobo tray for the S5 . . . . or all white would be fine too . . .
> 
> Darlene


Shoot em an email on their next planned run of colors. Or post in the classified if anyone wants to get rid of their s5.


----------



## Zhinjio

Got my ship date ... Nov.20th. It may ship as much as a week earlier. The waiting is going to suck...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Got my ship date ... Nov.20th. It may ship as much as a week earlier. The waiting is going to suck...


What was your order date, and what case did you order?

D.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> What was your order date, and what case did you order?
> 
> D.


10/24. S8


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> 10/24. S8


When I ordered my S5, it took 1 week more because of a setback in production and it took the full week to ship, it didn't ship early. That's not to say that it hasn't happened before, and that's also because mine was 2 tone and it was right before CL temporarily discontinued colors.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> When I ordered my S5, it took 1 week more because of a setback in production and it took the full week to ship, it didn't ship early. That's not to say that it hasn't happened before, and that's also because mine was 2 tone and it was right before CL temporarily discontinued colors.


Ultimately, it'll happen when it happens, and not before, but I'm definitely anxious to get this all going. I've been hemming/hawing way too long about my build, and just want to see it manifest now.


----------



## wermad

Does anyone have any of the new monsoon tube reservoirs in there cl? I meant plural as its customary to run more then one in a cl it would seem







. I'm planning on my next small upgrade.


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, so I need some advice.

So the space towards the front of the S5, the flex bay area, has a lot of unused space in my build. I currently have a vented slot on the top, below that a dual bay res/pump combo, and then a 3 slot space, and on the very bottom a fan controller. I hate hate HATE the empty space there, and I have come to the conclusion that I can either

A) Fill it with a fan slot

B) Buy a flex bay HDD cage

C) Leave it be, leave it be! Leave it be, yeah, leave it be!

Now, my question is has anyone had experience with the flex bay HDD mounts? This can be the one where it holds 4 HDDs or 1, either one works.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Does anyone have any of the new monsoon tube reservoirs in there cl? I meant plural as its customary to run more then one in a cl it would seem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm planning on my next small upgrade.


I will have 2 of the new Monsoon res in my SMA8 I'm building.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I will have 2 of the new Monsoon res in my SMA8 I'm building.


Link to log/pics when available please


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, so I need some advice.
> Now, my question is has anyone had experience with the flex bay HDD mounts? This can be the one where it holds 4 HDDs or 1, either one works.


I do. Two. See NAS build log or ask any question that you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I will have 2 of the new Monsoon res in my SMA8 I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to log/pics when available please
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, so I need some advice.
> 
> So the space towards the front of the S5, the flex bay area, has a lot of unused space in my build. I currently have a vented slot on the top, below that a dual bay res/pump combo, and then a 3 slot space, and on the very bottom a fan controller. I hate hate HATE the empty space there, and I have come to the conclusion that I can either
> 
> A) Fill it with a fan slot
> 
> B) Buy a flex bay HDD cage
> 
> C) Leave it be, leave it be! Leave it be, yeah, leave it be!
> 
> Now, my question is has anyone had experience with the flex bay HDD mounts? This can be the one where it holds 4 HDDs or 1, either one works.


a


----------



## batmanwcm

What's the largest air cooler that I can possibly get away with in the S3? I'm going with the Asrock X99-ITX mobo and I want to put a Noctua NH-D14 in there.

Edit: After checking height clearance, this should fit without issues although it is a rather large cooler.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> 10/24. S8










Man I ordered a TH10A 2 days before that and I haven't heard anything!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> 10/24. S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I ordered a TH10A 2 days before that and I haven't heard anything!
Click to expand...

I ordered my S8 on 10/13 and haven't heard anything yet either . . . .

Hoping it comes before Thanksgiving at least,. . .

Just as well though, I really need to add another side with an XL window, so I can choose which looks better.

Darlene


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I ordered my S8 on 10/13 and haven't heard anything yet either . . . .
> 
> Hoping it comes before Thanksgiving at least,. . .
> 
> Just as well though, I really need to add another side with an XL window, so I can choose which looks better.
> 
> Darlene


Well, I emailed then and asked if I could get any more info on my order and the customer service department responded about an hour or so later. Very responsive!


----------



## IT Diva

I'm getting pretty excited about my S8 build, so I'm trying to get some things done while I wait for it to get here.

Since I'm going to have a dual front window setup, I'll have dual loops and two full height reservoirs, one behind each front window.

To give it a little pop, I added light tubes to each res, so that I can control the res color via the Farbwerk.

I even made a res for the S5 build, once they have the next White Sale.

Darlene

8


----------



## wermad

Very nice Dar









Are these all custom diy or off the shelf?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Very nice Dar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these all custom diy or off the shelf?


The res's are all built up from Bitspower parts.

By ordering the ends, tubes, and hardware separately, you can build lengths that they don't offer off the shelf.

The light tube down the middle is a custom length of 12mm OD Bitspower tubing with C47 and C67 fittings.

The top end cap that comes with 3 X G1/4 threads, has a 4th G1/4 added in the center for the light tube.

Darlene


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Very nice Dar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these all custom diy or off the shelf?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The res's are all built up from Bitspower parts.
> 
> By ordering the ends, tubes, and hardware separately, you can build lengths that they don't offer off the shelf.
> 
> The light tube down the middle is a custom length of 12mm OD Bitspower tubing with C47 and C67 fittings.
> 
> The top end cap that comes with 3 X G1/4 threads, has a 4th G1/4 added in the center for the light tube.
> 
> Darlene


The new Monsoon parts will have a lighting plug that will allow you to install a light tube into any Res, check out the video and he talks about them at 29:30 so fast forward to that point. He mentions that he can't show you one yet because they aren't quite done yet but I'm looking forward to them when they do actually come out. Only down side is that it sounds like they are a CCFL and not LED, but that could be a good thing inside the Tube Res as it would cast light 360* unlike the LED sticks.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Very nice Dar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these all custom diy or off the shelf?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The res's are all built up from Bitspower parts.
> 
> By ordering the ends, tubes, and hardware separately, you can build lengths that they don't offer off the shelf.
> 
> The light tube down the middle is a custom length of 12mm OD Bitspower tubing with C47 and C67 fittings.
> 
> The top end cap that comes with 3 X G1/4 threads, has a 4th G1/4 added in the center for the light tube.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Monsoon parts will have a lighting plug that will allow you to install a light tube into any Res, check out the video and he talks about them at 29:30 so fast forward to that point. He mentions that he can't show you one yet because they aren't quite done yet but I'm looking forward to them when they do actually come out. Only down side is that it sounds like they are a CCFL and not LED, but that could be a good thing inside the Tube Res as it would cast light 360* unlike the LED sticks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

While the modular concept is nice, they look butt fugly / too industrial to me. . . . . On the other hand . . .

The CCFL item you mention, could be really cool . . . . as it should work for almost any res.

Looks like he's been able to shrink the tube enclosure tube so that it's small enough to fit thru a G1/4 port.

A CCFL tube will fit in a 3/16 ID by 5/16 OD acrylic tube, which easily fits thru a G1/4 plug with a 5/16 hole in it.

I've made a couple prototypes along that line . . . . . . but, I only have clear 3/16 X 5/16 and

I'm still leery about having the free end where it's free to be moved about by the normal fluid currents and turbulence in the res.

Not to mention the stress that would be present if it was a long res in a horizontal configuration. . . . .

With the way I 've made mine, I can use CCFL lamps as easily as LED strips, they just slip in or out the end port, the big difference, a least to me, is that the dead end of the tube is indexed on a locating pin, so that high turbulence or horizontal configuration, even with a very long res doesn't stress the live end.

Bitspower 12mm tube comes in colors, so that if I wanted a solid color, I could use a CCFL and the appropriately colored tube.

The one thing nice about 12mm X 10mm tube is that it allows to double up the LED strip back to back, so it has twice as many leds as you see, plus the rear facing ones reflect a lot off the internal curvature of the res tube, so while you don't have the 360 degree emission of CCFL, it's not as unidirectional as you might imagine.

Here's a pair of 400 mm tubes with CCFLs instead of LED strips:


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Oh Hell yes! X2M!


What was the turn around time for your X2M?


----------



## Zhinjio

The modularity of those reservoirs is just awesome. Looks like I've got something to try out for my next build, whenever that manifests.


----------



## X-Nine

Yup, next build will incorporate Monsoon parts. At least the reservoir and pump housing.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yup, next build will incorporate Monsoon parts. At least the reservoir and pump housing.


If only they had the bulky, black, hockey puck looking parts, also available in clear Acrylic, I could warm up to these enough to spend some real money.

D.


----------



## X-Nine

I absolutely love them. Though I can't help but feel an idea I pitched to Geno years ago was the basis for it all. He probably wouldn't remember, it was just an idea I had in quick passing on some emails back and forth. Either way, we need more companies like Monsoon, and less Borrow, err, Barrow.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I do. Two. See NAS build log or ask any question that you want.
> Ditto.


Will get some pictures asap. They haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Zhinjio

So I think I figured out how I'm going to do the fillport for the reservoirs on top of the left side of the case. I have a couple fittings I can use for that. However, now I'm trying to think about doing a "drain" port somewhere. The pumps are going to be down in the "basement". I think I'm going to put a "T" fitting right after the out port on the pump. The top-facing part of the T will head up to the mb/vid card. The other part, I think, I can pretty easily throw a ball valve on them both, and then join them so I only end up with a single drain port. The question becomes... *where* to put the passthrough for emptying. I suppose I could just leave a loose bit of flex tube I can pull out and throw into a bucket or something, but that seems sloppy. Any thoughts? I don't mind it being visible (on the front) and especially not if I get a quick disconnect bulkhead type fitting for that purpose, but that might take a bit of work. I suppose I could just route it out the back.

Open to suggestions...

PS - Again, this is going to be an S8 build.
- ZJ


----------



## IT Diva

Hi guys,

I need some info from someone with an S8;

How tall are the standoffs that the mobo tray sits on, on the GPU side?

The ones outlined in red in the pic.

They look to be about 1/4", but I need an exact measurement.



Thanks in advance,

Darlene

Tip of the hat to fast_fate's Saliv8 build, iirc, for the pic


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> They look to be about 1/4", but I need an exact measurement.
> 
> Tip of the hat to fast_fate's Saliv8 build, iirc, for the pic


Just called my neighbor that has a S8 and he said they are right around 6mm's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> They look to be about 1/4", but I need an exact measurement.
> 
> Tip of the hat to fast_fate's Saliv8 build, iirc, for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> Just called my neighbor that has a S8 and he said they are right around 6mm's.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

It helps, 1/4" is 6.35mm, but I'd like to know if it's exactly 1/4".

I'm kind of expecting that it is, since CL uses 6-32 threading for most things, and generally imperial measurements.

D.


----------



## Costas

How the SMA8 should have come out.......









Another SMA8 modded for 560 up top - thanks to kgtuning for the inspiration....









Spent hours on the weekend just marking and double quadruple checking all my cut lines and drill holes before getting anywhere close to the case with power tools.

Didn't help that I could not locate a suitable template for the Alphacool XT45 560. Alphacool did send me their detailed drawings though.

Just to throw you off track when marking everything out, Alphacool use slightly different measurements such as 16mm fan spacing and 124.5mm spacing between fan mounting holes.

I think it came out OK....

Due to the extra width of the 560 rad Vs a 480, Rad is shifted offset from centre as I wanted to maintain the stock factory clearance between the rad and motherboard tray.



Alphacool XT45 560 just slid underneath for a quick photo.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It helps, 1/4" is 6.35mm, but I'd like to know if it's exactly 1/4".
> 
> I'm kind of expecting that it is, since CL uses 6-32 threading for most things, and generally imperial measurements.
> 
> D.


not exact, but that is as good of picture I could get with machinist ruler, looks to be 1/4"


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> How the SMA8 should have come out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another SMA8 modded for 560 up top - thanks to kgtuning for the inspiration....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent hours on the weekend just marking and double quadruple checking all my cut lines and drill holes before getting anywhere close to the case with power tools.
> 
> Didn't help that I could not locate a suitable template for the Alphacool XT45 560. Alphacool did send me their detailed drawings though.
> 
> Just to throw you off track when marking everything out, Alphacool use slightly different measurements such as 16mm fan spacing and 124.5mm spacing between fan mounting holes.
> 
> I think it came out OK....
> 
> Due to the extra width of the 560 rad Vs a 480, Rad is shifted offset from centre as I wanted to maintain the stock factory clearance between the rad and motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Alphacool XT45 560 just slid underneath for a quick photo.


Yes sir, that is awesome! Nice job. I am so happy I could inspire someone. I agree, this is how the SMA8 should have been.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It helps, 1/4" is 6.35mm, but I'd like to know if it's exactly 1/4".
> 
> I'm kind of expecting that it is, since CL uses 6-32 threading for most things, and generally imperial measurements.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> not exact, but that is as good of picture I could get with machinist ruler, looks to be 1/4"
Click to expand...

Awesome!

Got an order in to McMaster for some 6-32 X 1/4" male to female standoffs. . . and a few other trinkets I couldn't do without.

I need to lower the mobo tray support rail on the CPU side so that it's exactly the same height as the GPU side support structure, which will make it a lot easier to mod in a full width lighted midplate.

Thanks and +1

Darlene


----------



## zerone

Just finished the first iteration of my SMA8 build with the new Monsoon reservoirs, so I thought would share some pics here. Sorry about the cell phone quality pics, don't have a proper camera right now.

Still need to address some color mismatches with the pump motor tubes and tweak the lighting a little bit. The lighting is actually white, some it came out blueish in the pic.


----------



## jlakai

My sma8 Build is now featured on the Asus Republic of Gamers website!! http://rog.asus.com/449032015/labels/pc-mods/case-mod-neun-blanc-by-lakai/


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> My sma8 Build is now featured on the Asus Republic of Gamers website!! http://rog.asus.com/449032015/labels/pc-mods/case-mod-neun-blanc-by-lakai/


Congrats mate!

TCO


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> My sma8 Build is now featured on the Asus Republic of Gamers website!! http://rog.asus.com/449032015/labels/pc-mods/case-mod-neun-blanc-by-lakai/


Grats. Nicely done!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> While the modular concept is nice, they look butt fugly / too industrial to me. . . . . On the other hand . . .
> 
> The CCFL item you mention, could be really cool . . . . as it should work for almost any res.
> 
> Looks like he's been able to shrink the tube enclosure tube so that it's small enough to fit thru a G1/4 port.
> 
> A CCFL tube will fit in a 3/16 ID by 5/16 OD acrylic tube, which easily fits thru a G1/4 plug with a 5/16 hole in it.
> 
> I've made a couple prototypes along that line . . . . . . but, I only have clear 3/16 X 5/16 and
> 
> I'm still leery about having the free end where it's free to be moved about by the normal fluid currents and turbulence in the res.
> 
> Not to mention the stress that would be present if it was a long res in a horizontal configuration. . . . .
> 
> With the way I 've made mine, I can use CCFL lamps as easily as LED strips, they just slip in or out the end port, the big difference, a least to me, is that the dead end of the tube is indexed on a locating pin, so that high turbulence or horizontal configuration, even with a very long res doesn't stress the live end.
> 
> Bitspower 12mm tube comes in colors, so that if I wanted a solid color, I could use a CCFL and the appropriately colored tube.
> 
> The one thing nice about 12mm X 10mm tube is that it allows to double up the LED strip back to back, so it has twice as many leds as you see, plus the rear facing ones reflect a lot off the internal curvature of the res tube, so while you don't have the 360 degree emission of CCFL, it's not as unidirectional as you might imagine.
> 
> Here's a pair of 400 mm tubes with CCFLs instead of LED strips:


I totally agree about the look of the product as a whole the Res is ugly, but can't wait to see the CCFL lighting plug as I imagine that they will come in the varying lengths like everything else. I do see what you mean about the free end and it would make me hesitant, but it might be interesting to see just how he end's up constructing them.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got something today























How I feel about this little beast











Cant wait to start building my NAS now







.


----------



## Zhinjio

SEXY TIME!


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Congrats mate!
> 
> TCO


Thanks!!


----------



## Mega Man

pretty amazing man !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty amazing man !


You know what else would be amazing...moar pics of your tx







.


----------



## Mega Man

Poor thing just got a few scratches too


----------



## alltheGHz

Does anyone know how to replace the LED in the on switch on the front of the S5? I don't like the blue LED and wanna replace it with a green. Also, it flashes when the system is in "sleep", is there any way to disable that?


----------



## Mega Man

the flashing would be your motherboard

the led would mean you need a whole new switch


----------



## X-Nine

Your motherboard causing the flooding is bios related. There's a likely a setting in there too disable it.

As for the switch, just buy a new vandal switch from PPC. Make sure it's a momentary switch. Latching is only for lighting, or possibly even fan banks, but mostly for lighting.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Does anyone know how to replace the LED in the on switch on the front of the S5? I don't like the blue LED and wanna replace it with a green. Also, it flashes when the system is in "sleep", is there any way to disable that?


If you use rapid start technology and dedicate the same amount or more space in your hibernate partition than the amount of ram in your system the light will no longer flash when asleep, mine doesnt & im pretty sure
that is the reason.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the flashing would be your motherboard
> 
> the led would mean you need a whole new switch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your motherboard causing the flooding is bios related. There's a likely a setting in there too disable it.
> 
> As for the switch, just buy a new vandal switch from PPC. Make sure it's a momentary switch. Latching is only for lighting, or possibly even fan banks, but mostly for lighting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If you use rapid start technology and dedicate the same amount or more space in your hibernate partition than the amount of ram in your system the light will no longer flash when asleep, mine doesnt & im pretty sure
> that is the reason.


Wow thanks for the replies guys, I think that's the most replies I've ever gotten to a question, thank you all!

I will mess around in the bios for the flashing problem, I was not aware that was a motherboard thing. However, how ouch would it be to replace the LED in the switch right now? I don't wanna spend money if I don't have to, and it would be pretty cool to do that myself.


----------



## Mega Man

Never seen it done as they are sealed


----------



## sdmf74

Heres a couple links for ya

caselabs info on switches

PPCs power switches 22mm $14
PPCs reset switches 16mm $12

Should be pretty easy just replace the whole switch and hook up existing wires
Although there does seem to be 6 connections on the PPCs 22mm switches & only 5 connections on the 22mm one installed (only 4 are being used), not sure what thats about, maybe someone
that has done it before can shed some light

Just realized you may have been talkin bout replacing only the led in existing switch (I wouldnt attempt it either) If you can afford a caselabs you can afford $30 worth of switches


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Does anyone know how to replace the LED in the on switch on the front of the S5? I don't like the blue LED and wanna replace it with a green. Also, it flashes when the system is in "sleep", is there any way to disable that?


Unless you can do it cleanly I wouldn't replace that LED because you can cause a short, etc (headache). Better off spending the cash to buy a new one like a few others have already suggested. Save the old one for a spare


----------



## alltheGHz

Thank you all, I will try and crack open the switch later and see how easy it will be.


----------



## Mega Man

Take some pics and show us


----------



## wermad

I gave away a green 22 and 16 mil switches last year...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Poor thing just got a few scratches too


That sucks







. Still, pics


----------



## Furious Pcs

@alltheGHz
Funny thing is when i ordered my case from Parvum they sent me a green switch when i wanted red so i have a green switch just sitting with my extra parts

and i would replace it instead of trying to change the led wouldn't want to risk problems


----------



## alltheGHz

What problems would it cause? I dont see how replacing a led would cause shorts.


----------



## Mega Man

The switch won't work anymore


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What problems would it cause? I dont see how replacing a led would cause shorts.


I dont even think you could open it to replace the LED, but truth be told I havnt looked at it closely.

I dont think you could cause any problems other than breaking it and then you could just replace it, they are like 10$ thats why they are saying to just order another it would be like 9$ more to just order another and not have to worry about anything. but you're right you realistically cant cause any "shorts" and such it just wont work or it will work.
but hell, if you can get it replaced then good on ya, money is money and saving it is no easy task


----------



## emsj86

Not saying it would but a short could happen by the led leads touching after fiddling with it.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm really contemplating doing an s8 build. I really like those cases! I'm torn because I've done ALOT of work to my cosmos 2 and now its completely finished, I want to rip out the guts and start over using the S8 and PETG tubing since I feel comfortable enough to now move on to PETG.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm really contemplating doing an s8 build. I really like those cases! I'm torn because I've done ALOT of work to my cosmos 2 and now its completely finished, I want to rip out the guts and start over using the S8 and PETG tubing since I feel comfortable enough to now move on to PETG.


I'm just finishing up my S8 build and It's been pure joy to build in, I say go for it


----------



## funfordcobra

I've already got it in my cart. Its about 550 with all the options and then I need to buy all new fittings and tubing. I may go crazy on this one since I pretty much modded my cosmos 2 with guts in it. So I was limited to a lot of drilling, dremmeling, and painting that I really wanted to do. I'm still just not sure if PETG is right for me yet.. I like the flexibility of alittle give and PETG looks pretty set and bound once its up and running.

Plus EK is coming out with a monoblock for my x99. too bad I just put a supremacy on it and will have to sell it.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've already got it in my cart. Its about 550 with all the options and then I need to buy all new fittings and tubing. I may go crazy on this one since I pretty much modded my cosmos 2 with guts in it. So I was limited to a lot of drilling, dremmeling, and painting that I really wanted to do. I'm still just not sure if PETG is right for me yet.. I like the flexibility of alittle give and PETG looks pretty set and bound once its up and running.
> 
> Plus EK is coming out with a monoblock for my x99. too bad I just put a supremacy on it and will have to sell it.


I found the PETG a true pleasure to work with. Very easy for an amateur (me). There was a bit of "springback" to the material, and you really need to make sure it sets while it cools, and then the angle stays put. Getting used to how long to heat it, how much to twist it around, how far from the heat gun to hold it so that it softened nicely and didn't "bubble" just took some practice. Otherwise, a pleasure to handle.

Just my .02

- ZJ


----------



## alltheGHz

I tried cracking open the switch but I got stuck at the part where I actually take the switch off the plate... Does anyone know how I take it off?? lol such a stupid place to get stuck


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I tried cracking open the switch but I got stuck at the part where I actually take the switch off the plate... Does anyone know how I take it off?? lol such a stupid place to get stuck


like off the case?
unscrew the metal ring holding it on


----------



## Willius

My White Mercury S3 + pedestal order changed to shipped









Set to arrive next Wednesday(11/11/15), I ordered the case 10/19/15

So all and all very fast!


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> My White Mercury S3 + pedestal order changed to shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set to arrive next Wednesday(11/11/15), I ordered the case 10/19/15
> 
> So all and all very fast!


Grats! Can't wait to see it. That gives me hope that mine will ship on time too (or maybe even early!)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> My White Mercury S3 + pedestal order changed to shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set to arrive next Wednesday(11/11/15), I ordered the case 10/19/15
> 
> So all and all very fast!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> My White Mercury S3 + pedestal order changed to shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set to arrive next Wednesday(11/11/15), I ordered the case 10/19/15
> 
> So all and all very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Grats! Can't wait to see it. That gives me hope that mine will ship on time too (or maybe even early!)
Click to expand...

My white S8, ordered 10/13, shipped this past Wednesday,11/4, and that's after adding a pair of XL window side panels to the order just 2 days before on Monday.

Caselabs CS is beyond even Awesome









According to USPS tracking, it should be here Monday. . . . . Woooo Hooooooooo . .

It does indeed look like they have a handle on things again . . . .
















Darlene


----------



## niklot1981

The preparations...


----------



## alltheGHz




----------



## emsj86

Next gpu u get I will be getting that style block. I love the plexi with the metal pmate look. Will look great as I will be doing chrome plates copper. Just getting my ducks in a row for now than come tax return the build will begin


----------



## ruffhi

Can we get a pic of the other side ... that reservoir appears to be at an 'interesting' angle.


----------



## niklot1981

@ruffhi


----------



## ruffhi

thx ... love those tube runs!


----------



## DarthBaggins

WHo says soft tubing can't look good


----------



## Mega Man

just give it 6 months !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just give it 6 months !


Advance should help. 8+ months with my current soft tube







, but it's black.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah for me I still prefer colored tube with soft tubing, and my clear lasted 2yrs only color variance was due to staining


----------



## Killa Cam

^ love the backdrop. great pics and a awesome build


----------



## InfoSeeker

If I had a Mercury S8S and Pedestal, with the PSU mounted in the pedestal, could I then install a S8 120.3 Side Mount on the lower right side of the S8S, if the lower Flex Bay area were left empty?

In a Mercury S8S, is there space for radiators mounted to the bottom side of the 120.3 x 2 Drop-in, with pull fans mounted to the top of the drop-in, under the 36mm Ventilated top. Particularly if implementing a water cooled dual GPU/SLI configuration.

And, with a PSU mounted in the pedestal, is there still room to place a S8 120.3 Side Mount with radiator (or two) with pull only fans?


----------



## alltheGHz

Maybe a 360, but a 240 for sure, yes and yes. Someone please verify that I am correct though


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> If I had a Mercury S8S and Pedestal, with the PSU mounted in the pedestal, could I then install a S8 120.3 Side Mount on the lower right side of the S8S, if the lower Flex Bay area were left empty?
> 
> In a Mercury S8S, is there space for radiators mounted to the bottom side of the 120.3 x 2 Drop-in, with pull fans mounted to the top of the drop-in, under the 36mm Ventilated top. Particularly if implementing a water cooled dual GPU/SLI configuration.
> 
> And, with a PSU mounted in the pedestal, is there still room to place a S8 120.3 Side Mount with radiator (or two) with pull only fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Maybe a 360, but a 240 for sure, yes and yes. Someone please verify that I am correct though


The S8S is just an S8 that is shorter above the motherboard, since you can mount the 120.3 on either side of the bottom camber of the S8 there should be no reason why you can't do the same on the S8S. The 120.3 or 120 X 3 side mount is even an option that you can add on when you order the S8S from CaseLabs.


----------



## Zhinjio

I just got email back from their support. My case might ship as early as TOMORROW (or Thursday at the latest). I'm currently giggling like a schoolgirl. I need to get my final parts order in so everything arrives at roughly the same time.

Also, with regards to the S8 at least, I was planning on doing a picture/measurements series of photos (much like what is on their website for the S5). I will certainly share those pics and measurements once I have completed that. Maybe that'll help answer some of the "will this thing fit in here" questions that have circulated.

Anxiously giggling...

- ZJ

EDIT: Clarity to fix typos once the giggling subsided and I could read again.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> I just got email back from their support. My case might ship as early as TOMORROW (or Thursday at the latest). I'm currently giggling like a schoolgirl. I need to get my final parts order in so everything arrives at roughly the same time.
> 
> Also, with regards to the S8 at least, I was planning on doing a picture/measurements series of photos (much like what is on their website for one of the other cases). I will certainly share those pics and measurements once I have completely that. Maybe that'll help answer some of the "wish this thing fit in here" questions that have circulated.
> 
> Anxiously giggling...
> 
> - ZJ


Congrats on the almost shipped, and giggle away you have every right


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> The S8S is just an S8 that is shorter above the motherboard, since you can mount the 120.3 on either side of the bottom camber of the S8 there should be no reason why you can't do the same on the S8S. The 120.3 or 120 X 3 side mount is even an option that you can add on when you order the S8S from CaseLabs.


Yea, the bottom side mounts in both S8S and pedestal I assumed would be OK... BUT I still prefer confirmation over assumtiomation, and thanks both for the comments.









My main concern remains that hanging a radiator from the drop-in top will conflict with the tops of the waterblock connectors on the GPUs. It just looks so close.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Yea, the bottom side mounts in both S8S and pedestal I assumed would be OK... BUT I still prefer confirmation over assumtiomation, and thanks both for the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main concern remains that hanging a radiator from the drop-in top will conflict with the tops of the waterblock connectors on the GPUs. It just looks so close.


Pm @stren, he has one


----------



## alltheGHz

The s8s and s5 are the same height, and I have a somewhat slim rad on top and it's not hitting the GPU. Just double check how thick the rad is and how big the girth of the GPU is and you'll be fine.


----------



## trainplane3

So when I went to order my SMA8 FOREVER ago (felt like forever), I put in the Comments section "Draw me a picture of my SMA8 going into space?". So ya...they actually delivered! I was really surprised!


----------



## wermad

Wow, that's kewl!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Looks like the crew at CaseLabs has a great sense of humor on top of being able to design and build awesome cases


----------



## trainplane3

I'll have to continue the trend of stupid requests with companies to see if they will actually follow through. I opened the box up and got a look at the parts. Wow, the quality is insane. It really does feel like it's money well spent. Kinda funny when I think about it though, my Nexus 6P is going to be cheaper then a case. I'll put it together this weekend and get some of my build in it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> So when I went to order my SMA8 FOREVER ago (felt like forever), I put in the Comments section "Draw me a picture of my SMA8 going into space?". So ya...they actually delivered! I was really surprised!


I was wondering what that super secret oh so hush hush project the lab chimps were working on....


----------



## Wiz766

In case anyone was interested, my X2M is for sale. Black exterior, gunmetal interior.


----------



## Mega Man

5 dorra?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 5 dorra?


I bid 8 packs of Nerds candy.


----------



## Zhinjio

Final fittings and bits order is in, should arrive at roughly the same time as the case.

I think I came up with a nice design for the fittings and ball valves in the base, and I'm looking forward to getting a pic up here once its done.

I think this may very well be the last $$ I spend on this build. Finally.

Phew.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Final fittings and bits order is in, should arrive at roughly the same time as the case.
> 
> I think I came up with a nice design for the fittings and ball valves in the base, and I'm looking forward to getting a pic up here once its done.
> 
> *I think this may very well be the last $$ I spend on this build.* Finally.
> 
> Phew.


If I just had a dollar for every time I had that thought, . . . . . . .

I could afford that new white dual system TX10 with triple pedestals I've been wanting . . . .









Darlene


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If I just had a dollar for every time I had that thought, . . . . . . .
> 
> I could afford that new white dual system TX10 with triple pedestals I've been wanting . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


^^^^^^







^^^^^^ I totally agree


----------



## Anfs

Hi All
I have finally finished my S8 build and once more could not be happier with the case.
Built like a tank with lots of options and looks great.
But I think I have caught the caselabs bug as this is my second caselabs case now having bought the Th10A late last year and I'm already eyeing off the s5 for another build.
Thanks to everyone on these forums for the great ideas and knowledge you all have.
Here's a few picks.









Cheers


----------



## ratzofftoya

Wow, that looks great! Excellent work.


----------



## Mega Man

Looks excellent


----------



## Zhinjio

UPS Notification:

Scheduled Delivery: 11/13/2015

WOOT!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Hi All
> I have finally finished my S8 build and once more could not be happier with the case.
> Built like a tank with lots of options and looks great.
> But I think I have caught the caselabs bug as this is my second caselabs case now having bought the Th10A late last year and I'm already eyeing off the s5 for another build.
> Thanks to everyone on these forums for the great ideas and knowledge you all have.
> Here's a few picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Wow, that looks great! Excellent work.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks excellent
Click to expand...

Positive comments







(and no Corsair fan bashing....







). Just saying







....................

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> UPS Notification:
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: 11/13/2015
> 
> WOOT!


Cool







. Time to stalk the delivery guy


----------



## DarthBaggins

No one bashed mine w/ Corsair fans either lol, but I am in the process of swapping out to GT's (Darkside black versions)


----------



## Mega Man

Corsair fans are really great looking.

They are just overpriced, underperforming And now I don't like supporing them since they bashed case labs (about the thermalfake incident)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Corsair fans are really great looking.
> 
> They are just overpriced, underperforming And now I don't like supporing them since they bashed case labs (about the thermalfake incident)


I don't support you since no pics of your tx.

Vote ross perrot









(Joke)


----------



## sdmf74

I stopped supporting corsair long time ago not cause they bashed caselabs but because THEY SUCK. sold all my corsair gear and upgraded. Their cases are junk. I still use a K70 but dont tell anyone.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Corsair fans are really great looking.
> 
> They are just overpriced, underperforming And now I don't like supporing them since they bashed case labs (about the thermalfake incident)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support you since no pics of your tx.
> 
> Vote ross perrot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Joke)
Click to expand...

You are just jelly.


----------



## Mads1

Cant believe their EOL the mercury S3.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Cant believe their EOL the mercury S3.


Looks like the Mercury S3 is still in the line-up.


----------



## Mega Man

Check again

http://www.overclock.net/t/1579492/products-scheduled-for-eol#post_24581199


----------



## X-Nine

Sometimes the old has to be let go in order to make way for the new. The Mercury range saw a good run, but times change, hardware changes, people's wants change. So when sales decline to as point where keeping an item available is no longer warranted, it just makes sense from a business perspective to no longer carry it.

The difference between us and all those other case makers is, we will actually still support current owners for quite a long time, in case they want to mod a panel, of doing something badly, we can still get them the past they need.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Corsair fans are really great looking.
> 
> They are just overpriced, underperforming And now I don't like supporing them since *they bashed case labs (about the thermalfake incident)*


wait, what!? the only thing i ever bought from corsair was an ax860 psu. i have 16gb ddr4 dom plats in my current rig but i got it from a trade. corsair can kick rocks if true


----------



## Willius

Glad i was able to order a S3 in the week when white was avaible for a limited time.









Mine will arrive today! Can't wait to get my hands on it. Have been eye balling one for 2 years now.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sometimes the old has to be let go in order to make way for the new. The Mercury range saw a good run, but times change, hardware changes, people's wants change. So when sales decline to as point where keeping an item available is no longer warranted, it just makes sense from a business perspective to no longer carry it.
> 
> The difference between us and all those other case makers is, we will actually still support current owners for quite a long time, in case they want to mod a panel, of doing something badly, we can still get them the past they need.


Wow, this is a surprise.
First, I think of the tx10 almost as iconic. I mean, it's the biggest case on the market, one of the few that has the ability to house the dual systems one could put in it, and I think the only that has the (1?)U server capabilities. Granted, I could sell my kidney, arm, and both legs and still have to do extra chores to pay for it, but that ones a big suprise.

But why the s8s? People seem to like it, especially that it's a mix of the s5 and s8. Plus, didn't it just come out a few months ago? Same with the s3, it seems immensely popular. I can understand the s8 test bench, and I didn't even know the M8a existed.

Jim, or anyone for that matter, why discontinue those specific cases? They seem very popular, and if not, one of the coolest, amazing, incredible cases on the market.


----------



## Mads1

There is nothing like out there close to a S3, When i see the S3 you just know its caselabs, id like an itx build at some stage just to have the S3, if that goes then i wont bother with itx build, even if you can order it on the store page and wait longer for it i dont mind.


----------



## IT Diva

The S3 was kind of a niche case, . . most mini itx builds really were compact SFF builds.

By the time you moved up to a case the size of the S3, you might as well of built a matx S5.

Now if they'd just make an S8 Stretch, . . . . about the same length as the TH10A, so it could have 480's or 560's. . . .

You could have a triple or quad GPU setup and be able to cool it, without having to start adding on peds to get enough rad space.

Darlene


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The S3 was kind of a niche case, . . most mini itx builds really were compact SFF builds.
> 
> By the time you moved up to a case the size of the S3, you might as well of built a matx S5.
> 
> Darlene


Gotta agree, have looked at the s3 so many times and thought well I might ass well go s5 anyway because matx gives me some nice capabilities


----------



## ruffhi

I was looking at the S3 for a NAS and the X2M superseded it in my consideration very quickly.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sometimes the old has to be let go in order to make way for the new. The Mercury range saw a good run, but times change, hardware changes, people's wants change. So when sales decline to as point where keeping an item available is no longer warranted, it just makes sense from a business perspective to no longer carry it.
> 
> The difference between us and all those other case makers is, we will actually still support current owners for quite a long time, in case they want to mod a panel, of doing something badly, we can still get them the past they need.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is a surprise.
> First, I think of the tx10 almost as iconic. I mean, it's the biggest case on the market, one of the few that has the ability to house the dual systems one could put in it, and I think the only that has the (1?)U server capabilities. Granted, I could sell my kidney, arm, and both legs and still have to do extra chores to pay for it, but that ones a big suprise.
> 
> But why the s8s? People seem to like it, especially that it's a mix of the s5 and s8. Plus, didn't it just come out a few months ago? Same with the s3, it seems immensely popular. I can understand the s8 test bench, and I didn't even know the M8a existed.
> 
> Jim, or anyone for that matter, why discontinue those specific cases? They seem very popular, and if not, one of the coolest, amazing, incredible cases on the market.
Click to expand...

Again, we have to discontinue things that just don't sell like they used to. When you have two or three models that outsell the rest of your catalog multiple times over, it's time to pull the stragglers.

Additionally, we want to remove these to make room for future iterations. We, as a small, family run business who seek to be transparent with our customers, because our customers are everything to us, have to be transparent. We can't just discontinue something over night and launch something else right away. It takes time to transition.

We also don't want our catalog to be enormous, it just makes things difficult for us and then that's when lead times increase beyond a reasonable timeframe. And that's the last thing we want to have to go through again.


----------



## willemdoom

I think that everyone understands you but people are just nostalgic so I wound't see it as something negative but more as a positive, people love your cases so much that they hate to see some of them go even if it is necessary.


----------



## emsj86

So I feel kinda dumb asking this as I probably should allready know. But I want to get rid of the primochill revolver fittings and go with the push in fittings. That way it looks cleaner and I can do less or no bends build. What our ge easiest and best fittings to work with and for what tubing. I'm debating on going for the larger size tubing so if possible , it would help me to have what tubing and fittings work with the large tubing and which ones for the normal size hardline tubing. (Now I know to match the siE of fitting to the tube but I'm more looking for what brand works best with what tubing if that makes sense. Thanks) here is the current set up as seen before.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I feel kinda dumb asking this as I probably should allready know. But I want to get rid of the primochill revolver fittings and go with the push in fittings. That way it looks cleaner and I can do less or no bends build. What our ge easiest and best fittings to work with and for what tubing. I'm debating on going for the larger size tubing so if possible , it would help me to have what tubing and fittings work with the large tubing and which ones for the normal size hardline tubing. (Now I know to match the siE of fitting to the tube but I'm more looking for what brand works best with what tubing if that makes sense. Thanks) here is the current set up as seen before.


I would still stick with 12mm Tubing. 16mm Just looks to big IMO.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Got ya. What tubing to go with what fittings would you suggest? I'm really thinking of going with a fittings build soon. Might need a new motherboard as without ram or motherboard being water cooled it may look alittle off using all straight lines and fittings.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I think that everyone understands you but people are just nostalgic so I wound't see it as something negative but more as a positive, people love your cases so much that they hate to see some of them go even if it is necessary.


Oh, no, totally. I agree. I mean, seeing the M8 go, for me, was a bit of an emotional experience. I bought one when they went on sale, way before I ever worked for CL. I loved that case. When I had lost my previous job, I had to sell it, then it was sold again, and Mega Man now has it. It's the only M8 outside of the Lab with drop in rad mounts.

I just want to make sure that I'm being as communicative as possible, and letting people know why we're doing what we're doing so it doesn't seem like we're doing it "just because." Everything we do at the Lab has very specific reasons and is always in the best interest of the company to move forward, to better our service and products. There's far too many companies in this industry that just want to make a quick buck. And boy, do they. But, with no board, no shareholders, we as a small company get the benefit of being close to our customers. I love being able to talk to you guys (and gals) like another user, because in the end, I mod, I game, I watercool, and I'm passionate about PCs and enthusiast gear. I'm not some guy who puts himself on a pedestal, I'm just another guy who loves awesome hardware, and I love awesome builds even more.

I saw a guy at Microcenter one time, he had brought his PC in with a new EK Kit (in a case not really designed for water cooling) and was really worried about how to properly tell how fluid was flowing, since the reservoir was so tiny. I, being just another customer there, stepped in when the salesmen didn't know what the hell to tell the guy. I never mentioned who I was, where I worked, etc. Just gave him tips. He was genuinely appreciative and it made me feel good to help another guy out. After all, I had been there a long time ago, nervous about watercooling. Now I'm more nervous mounting a clunky air heatsink on a cpu than I am about water, lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Got ya. What tubing to go with what fittings would you suggest? I'm really thinking of going with a fittings build soon. Might need a new motherboard as without ram or motherboard being water cooled it may look alittle off using all straight lines and fittings.


I've always used 12mm Bitspower Acrylic Crystal Clear Tubing. Fittings = Bitspower. Never had one leak. Never Needed another brand.

TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Wow, this is a surprise.
> First, I think of the tx10 almost as iconic. I mean, it's the biggest case on the market, one of the few that has the ability to house the dual systems one could put in it, and I think the only that has the (1?)U server capabilities. Granted, I could sell my kidney, arm, and both legs and still have to do extra chores to pay for it, but that ones a big suprise.
> 
> But why the s8s? People seem to like it, especially that it's a mix of the s5 and s8. Plus, didn't it just come out a few months ago? Same with the s3, it seems immensely popular. I can understand the s8 test bench, and I didn't even know the M8a existed.
> 
> Jim, or anyone for that matter, why discontinue those specific cases? They seem very popular, and if not, one of the coolest, amazing, incredible cases on the market.


It is inevitable that over time, things come and go. Otherwise, it would get pretty stagnant. The move to Quick Ship effectively doubles our inventory load for each model, so some made the cut and others didn't. We wanted to be sure that our lead times would remain stable as the Quick Ship program builds up during 2016 H1. It may be hard to see an old favorite go, but that opens the door for a new one









The TX10 was more of a "halo" product, that despite its cost was always a break-even product. It has a very limited market and high support costs, so it was finally time to call it, especially since it has the lowest sales volume and highest inventory load of all the cases. We did sell many more than I ever expected to though.

The S3 has been largely supplanted by the X2M.

The S8S was a popular variation when released, but was still a niche design. Over time, the S8 regained its dominant status by a wide margin.

The M8 will actually continue on, but will be produced as an exclusive OEM product.

We'll just have to see what comes down the road


----------



## willemdoom

Can you give as any peak of how many new models, if any, you have planed?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Can you give as any peak of how many new models, if any, you have planed?


Even the NSA doesn't have THAT information


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Even the NSA doesn't have THAT information


Okay okay okay


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I've always used 12mm Bitspower Acrylic Crystal Clear Tubing. Fittings = Bitspower. Never had one leak. Never Needed another brand.
> 
> TCO


Thank you. I ll check them out and start doing some planning


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thank you. I ll check them out and start doing some planning


I look forward to the removal of the "Revolver" fittings.

TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Okay okay okay


Just playing with you... Truth is that's TBD at this point...


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Just playing with you... Truth is that's TBD at this point...


Well we will be patiently waiting , I hope for some more matx options


----------



## alltheGHz

Yes MATX options would be super nice, but have you guys thought of making any more itx options? Right now, the itx cases you guys have them designed with watercooling in mind, have you thought of making an itx case with the aspect of being compact and super space efficient?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*


You might have to do something about the huge puddle of liquid in the bottom of your case. Awesome match in color between the acrylic and liquid!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Can you give as any peak of how many new models, if any, you have planed?
> 
> 
> 
> Even the NSA doesn't have THAT information
Click to expand...

Are you sure?


----------



## Willius

It has arrived! My own S3 with pedestal







Even the packaging is super quality!

Thanks Caselabs!


----------



## wermad

It sucks the S3 is going away. Technically (geek hat on), its not SFF. If my rough math is somewhat good, it comes in @ 38.8L and SFF is ~7-10L (USFF ~4-7L). It may use a SFF mb, but the case technically cannot be said is sff. Lol, my TX is definitely not even "super atx" standard (I guess







). But who cares....get em while you can







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So the M8A is phasing out and the standard M8 will remain?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It sucks the S3 is going away. Technically (geek hat on), its not SFF. If my rough math is somewhat good, it comes in @ 38.8L and SFF is ~7-10L (USFF ~4-7L). It may use a SFF mb, but the case technically cannot be said is sff. Lol, my TX is definitely not even "super atx" standard (I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But who cares....get em while you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


On a DBZ kick now?

TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So the M8A is phasing out and the standard M8 will remain?


No the M8/M8A will be gone as far as retail sales are concerned. No case drops out completely, but the "ownership" of the design is transferred to the OEM division where the MOQ is typically 25 units or so. We already have a large OEM agreement in place on the M8 design which required exclusivity.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So the M8A is phasing out and the standard M8 will remain?


The M8A already replaced the original M8; the M8 was discontinued a while ago.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> On a DBZ kick now?
> 
> TCO


Always been a DB fan. I liked the new movie and I switch my avatars occasionally. I'm a little disappointed with the minor tweaks Super has over the BotG tbh. I'm also a Brony (blame my six year old







) and big anime fan in general (not otaku though).

Any new projects you working on? THW10 peaked my interest but I would luv to see final pics of the production unit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Corsair fans are really great looking.
> 
> They are just overpriced, underperforming And now I don't like supporing them since *they bashed case labs (about the thermalfake incident)*
> 
> 
> 
> wait, what!? the only thing i ever bought from corsair was an ax860 psu. i have 16gb ddr4 dom plats in my current rig but i got it from a trade. corsair can kick rocks if true
Click to expand...

I can get you a link and time. It was when corsair meet with tek at one of the pacs but not til after I get home hopefully today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Wow, this is a surprise.
> First, I think of the tx10 almost as iconic. I mean, it's the biggest case on the market, one of the few that has the ability to house the dual systems one could put in it, and I think the only that has the (1?)U server capabilities. Granted, I could sell my kidney, arm, and both legs and still have to do extra chores to pay for it, but that ones a big suprise.
> 
> But why the s8s? People seem to like it, especially that it's a mix of the s5 and s8. Plus, didn't it just come out a few months ago? Same with the s3, it seems immensely popular. I can understand the s8 test bench, and I didn't even know the M8a existed.
> 
> Jim, or anyone for that matter, why discontinue those specific cases? They seem very popular, and if not, one of the coolest, amazing, incredible cases on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> It is inevitable that over time, things come and go. Otherwise, it would get pretty stagnant. The move to Quick Ship effectively doubles our inventory load for each model, so some made the cut and others didn't. We wanted to be sure that our lead times would remain stable as the Quick Ship program builds up during 2016 H1. It may be hard to see an old favorite go, but that opens the door for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TX10 was more of a "halo" product, that despite its cost was always a break-even product. It has a very limited market and high support costs, so it was finally time to call it, especially since it has the lowest sales volume and highest inventory load of all the cases. We did sell many more than I ever expected to though.
> 
> The S3 has been largely supplanted by the X2M.
> 
> The S8S was a popular variation when released, but was still a niche design. Over time, the S8 regained its dominant status by a wide margin.
> 
> The M8 will actually continue on, but will be produced as an exclusive OEM product.
> 
> We'll just have to see what comes down the road
Click to expand...

so no distributor on the m8a?


----------



## Wiz766

DOes anyone know the MAX length GPU that they have managed to squeeze into an S3 with minimal modification if any?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> DOes anyone know the MAX length GPU that they have managed to squeeze into an S3 with minimal modification if any?


this dude has a 295x2 in his:
Quote:


>


http://www.overclock.net/t/1560928/caselabs-mercury-s3-bitspower-fittings-ek-blocks-neoprene-tubes-dark-theme/10

295x2 ~307mm


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> this dude has a 295x2 in his:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560928/caselabs-mercury-s3-bitspower-fittings-ek-blocks-neoprene-tubes-dark-theme/10
> 
> 295x2 ~307mm


Hmmm thats 12.08 inches...i need to smash a 980ti lightning at 12.99....lol


----------



## wermad

msi has it 330mm, factor in the slot, and looking at the pic of the 295x2 there's a tiny bit space until you hit the front panel of the s3. Tight squeeze but it should work.

edit: I'm sure an owner or cl rep will confirm this


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Always been a DB fan. I liked the new movie and I switch my avatars occasionally. I'm a little disappointed with the minor tweaks Super has over the BotG tbh. I'm also a Brony (blame my six year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and big anime fan in general (not otaku though).
> 
> Any new projects you working on? THW10 peaked my interest but I would luv to see final pics of the production unit.


I want to buy the first season of Dragon Ball (Not Dragon Ball Z) It's so awesome to see Goku as a young buck.

I have been looking around at cases. I need to build one for the woman.

And since I can't buy the S3 In white.... I suppose... I might... Have to Keep..... Looking









TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can get you a link and time. It was when corsair meet with tek at one of the pacs but not til after I get home hopefully today
> so no distributor on the m8a?


The M8/M8A will move to OEM status after the end of the year. We already have large account that we have an exclusive arrangement with on the M8/M8A.

I've "polluted" this thread enough







I'd be happy to discuss it further in our forum. Also, any requests for an "official" response from us should be made in our forum (so we don't overrun this thread)

Thanks


----------



## batmanwcm

When is the last day to order the S3?

Edit: Nevermind, I just read the other thread and found out it was 01/04/16. I always thought that the S3 was one of the more popular cases but I guess I was wrong. I am absolutely in love with this case BTW.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> msi has it 330mm, factor in the slot, and looking at the pic of the 295x2 there's a tiny bit space until you hit the front panel of the s3. Tight squeeze but it should work.
> 
> edit: I'm sure an owner or cl rep will confirm this


I hope so, or else im screwed!


----------



## Mega Man

Ill check tonight for you.

I am just glad I picked up the tx10 before eoling


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No the M8/M8A will be gone as far as retail sales are concerned. No case drops out completely, but the "ownership" of the design is transferred to the OEM division where the MOQ is typically 25 units or so. We already have a large OEM agreement in place on the M8 design which required exclusivity.


So M8's are "Exclusive" cases lol.


----------



## Mega Man

@Killa Cam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc1mNuOc2I4
[email protected]~20:00 specifically at 29:20
george @ corsair

i do concede he says it is a "personal opinion" but i still wont buy because of it and it was not a direct insult but i wont support companies that talk like that, try to do the same thing that happened to CL to corsair, see how long till your shut down


----------



## wermad

We need THW10 pics now!!!!!!!


----------



## IT Diva

To ease us back onto topic, . . . .

Did I mention that my S8 got here yesterday























Rather fortuitous as I have a bit of vacation time this week to dedicate to it.

Introducing the S8, "Diva Edition"

The light panel midplate and the upper flex bay window, with the dual res's behind both windows with the lighting controlled by a Farbwerk make for some rather exotic effects

Which unfortunately, the camera and my major lack of photographic skills don't seem to convey nearly as well as they seem to the eye . . .







You can tell by the wires hanging and just one rad in the top that it's just in trial assembly, but I couldn't resist seeing how the midplate tuned out.

It was truly a crap ton of work, but I designed it so that I can take it out to build / work on the system, without removing the res's.

It's actually not that bright to the eye, but it does seem to over-power the camera when set to white. . I'll try some more pics later with it dimmed down some so the detail comes out.

Hope you like it,

Darlene


----------



## DerComissar

It's quite a transformation, it makes the S8 seem much more open as well.
Not just from the added front window, but the light panel midplate.
The lighting certainly works well when it's in "niteclub mode", looking forward to seeing it in the daylight!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It's quite a transformation, it makes the S8 seem much more open as well.
> Not just from the added front window, but the light panel midplate.
> The lighting certainly works well when it's in "niteclub mode", looking forward to seeing it in the daylight!


If I could just find a miniature disco ball and pole dancers . . . .









Even in the daytime, with flash, the midplate was just so overpoweringly brite that even dimming the led strip didn't really address it well,



Here, . . . Hold my beer, . . . I mean Dom Perignon . . this is the Caselabs owners club . . .

I gots me an idear, . . . I'm gonna try somethin', might be dangerous . . .

So I tried a little experiment . . . .

I cut a little piece of window tinting film that was lying about from just such previous experiments, and layed it on top of the midplate.

And Voila, it actually worked pretty well, . . . . keep in mind the film is just laying on the midplate, not actually adhered to it yet . .

Took out the overbrite harshness, and as a bonus, added I a little infinity mirror effect around the edges and along the center seam.



]

Definitely a major plus
















Going to have the film applied to the panel pieces, and see if I can source some actual glass two way mirror and a large enough diamond grit holesaw . . .

Darlene


----------



## emsj86

That looks really good. I love seeing new mods in caselabs. As caselabs becomes more and more popular it's nice to see something different


----------



## ruffhi

@Darlene - that plate looks fantastic. Can you give us the ins and outs of what it is, how you put it together, etc, etc ... stealing ideas is why we are here!


----------



## funfordcobra

Caselabs must be racking it in. This is the most active case thread I've seen and I have my own S8 on he way for pascal. This will be the case I really baby and take my time on. I butchered my cosmos II. Looks good but Its completely dremmeled and drilled to the max. Everything about the caselabs looks like I wont have to do much cutting besides cutting PETG with this one.


----------



## emsj86

Is there a petg tube that works with push in fittings. I know primochill petg doesn't work for those type of fittings


----------



## derickwm

Darlene #1 Case Labs modder


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Darlene #1 Case Labs modder


And Local Hottie/Diva









* Im here for you Diva * Backrubs, stress relief, Whatever you Need Boo









TCO


----------



## wermad

Darlene's builds make me wanna:


----------



## Mega Man

too bad we wont be able to see her do a stretch tx though ; ; RIP


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It's quite a transformation, it makes the S8 seem much more open as well.
> Not just from the added front window, but the light panel midplate.
> The lighting certainly works well when it's in "niteclub mode", looking forward to seeing it in the daylight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could just find a miniature disco ball and pole dancers . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the daytime, with flash, the midplate was just so overpoweringly brite that even dimming the led strip didn't really address it well,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, . . . Hold my beer, . . . I mean Dom Perignon . . this is the Caselabs owners club . . .
> 
> I gots me an idear, . . . I'm gonna try somethin', might be dangerous . . .
> 
> So I tried a little experiment . . . .
> 
> I cut a little piece of window tinting film that was lying about from just such previous experiments, and layed it on top of the midplate.
> 
> And Voila, it actually worked pretty well, . . . . keep in mind the film is just laying on the midplate, not actually adhered to it yet . .
> 
> Took out the overbrite harshness, and as a bonus, added I a little infinity mirror effect around the edges and along the center seam.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Definitely a major plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have the film applied to the panel pieces, and see if I can source some actual glass two way mirror and a large enough diamond grit holesaw . . .
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

The window tint film is perfect, gets rid of the harshness of the leds.
It also highlights the reservoirs much better imo. Until you go with the glass two-way mirror, anyhow!
Rep+


----------



## IT Diva

Sometimes the seemingly little stuff still somehow seems to take forever . . .

I plumbed in the pumps so that the outlet tubing can come up along the center seam of the midplate, which keeps it so the midplate can be removed without draining the system or disconnecting anything.

Here you can see mod to the top drop in mount to accommodate the plumbing at the top of the reservoirs, and the little pump outlet stub ups . . I like how they have a cool white ring around them:



Getting the pump in forward of the side mount 240 was quite the adventure . .

Those damn caps that HWL uses suck big time, . . . since they actually stick out past the side of the rads.

I know the fitting is facing down, but I hadn't yet modded the aluminum panel and cut the passage thru the midplate to turn it up yet . . it's all that close a fit.





More room to work on the other side, but have to keep the Aquaero accessible.





Sooo much work, and what seems like so little to show for all the hours spent . . . .



Hope you like it,

Darlene


----------



## Zhinjio

"Out for Delivery Today" .... the magic words I wanted to see. Pics to follow. It is my wife's birthday this weekend though, so there may be some delay in getting them up. Heh.


----------



## Barefooter

I like it a lot Darlene! Looks awesome!


----------



## wadz1lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Either use a DEMCiflex from PPC's that's already available like this one (Only comes in black):
> 
> 
> Or go to their website http://www.demcifilter.com/ and have them custom make one (many color options):


Is this a case labs custom version for the grill or just a normal 120/140.2?


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys is 40cm enough for PCIe cable extensions in an SMA8? I have an EVGA 1300g2 power supply


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys is 40cm enough for PCIe cable extensions in an SMA8? I have an EVGA 1300g2 power supply


I used the same PSU for my SMA8 and Ordered custom cables to replace the Stock EVGA one at 80cm or just short so 78cm. And I have PLENTY in the bottom compartment.

How Long is the Stock Cables?

TCO


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I used the same PSU for my SMA8 and Ordered custom cables to replace the Stock EVGA one at 80cm or just short so 78cm. And I have PLENTY in the bottom compartment.
> 
> How Long is the Stock Cables?
> 
> TCO


I'm not sure. If I were to take a guess... I would say around 20 inches or less. I can't measure it right now, because it is currently running in my system.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I'm not sure. If I were to take a guess... I would say around 20 inches or less. I can't measure it right now, because it is currently running in my system.


Well 80cm Cables are 31" And I have easily 10" Of Excess tucked away in the Lower compartment. I think 40cm Extensions would be just fine.

TCO


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Well 80cm Cables are 31" And I have easily 10" Of Excess tucked away in the Lower compartment. I think 40cm Extensions would be just fine.
> 
> TCO


Thanks for the info


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Thanks for the info


It was never a problem.









TCO


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> While the modular concept is nice, they look butt fugly / too industrial to me. . . . . On the other hand . . .
> 
> The CCFL item you mention, could be really cool . . . . as it should work for almost any res.
> 
> Looks like he's been able to shrink the tube enclosure tube so that it's small enough to fit thru a G1/4 port.
> 
> A CCFL tube will fit in a 3/16 ID by 5/16 OD acrylic tube, which easily fits thru a G1/4 plug with a 5/16 hole in it.
> 
> I've made a couple prototypes along that line . . . . . . but, I only have clear 3/16 X 5/16 and
> 
> I'm still leery about having the free end where it's free to be moved about by the normal fluid currents and turbulence in the res.
> 
> Not to mention the stress that would be present if it was a long res in a horizontal configuration. . . . .
> 
> With the way I 've made mine, I can use CCFL lamps as easily as LED strips, they just slip in or out the end port, the big difference, a least to me, is that the dead end of the tube is indexed on a locating pin, so that high turbulence or horizontal configuration, even with a very long res doesn't stress the live end.
> 
> Bitspower 12mm tube comes in colors, so that if I wanted a solid color, I could use a CCFL and the appropriately colored tube.
> 
> The one thing nice about 12mm X 10mm tube is that it allows to double up the LED strip back to back, so it has twice as many leds as you see, plus the rear facing ones reflect a lot off the internal curvature of the res tube, so while you don't have the 360 degree emission of CCFL, it's not as unidirectional as you might imagine.
> 
> Here's a pair of 400 mm tubes with CCFLs instead of LED strips:


I have 2 x Bitspower 250 reservoirs and I installed the D5 pump mod and a Top Upgrade Kit as well, I did change out the original top to the 3 port top, but how did you run those through top to bottom? With the CCFL lighting, did you just find a tube long enough and put it inside to 10/12 acrylic tubing with some connectors on them? After installing the Pump Top Upgrade Kit, my 250 res only has one inlet/outlet at the bottom. So, I guess if I wanted to light up my res, my only option would be the acrylic fittings with LEDs in them, right? What you have setup there is exactly what I want, but I don't think there's any way with one port at the bottom of the res.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> While the modular concept is nice, they look butt fugly / too industrial to me. . . . . On the other hand . . .
> 
> The CCFL item you mention, could be really cool . . . . as it should work for almost any res.
> 
> Looks like he's been able to shrink the tube enclosure tube so that it's small enough to fit thru a G1/4 port.
> 
> A CCFL tube will fit in a 3/16 ID by 5/16 OD acrylic tube, which easily fits thru a G1/4 plug with a 5/16 hole in it.
> 
> I've made a couple prototypes along that line . . . . . . but, I only have clear 3/16 X 5/16 and
> 
> I'm still leery about having the free end where it's free to be moved about by the normal fluid currents and turbulence in the res.
> 
> Not to mention the stress that would be present if it was a long res in a horizontal configuration. . . . .
> 
> With the way I 've made mine, I can use CCFL lamps as easily as LED strips, they just slip in or out the end port, the big difference, a least to me, is that the dead end of the tube is indexed on a locating pin, so that high turbulence or horizontal configuration, even with a very long res doesn't stress the live end.
> 
> Bitspower 12mm tube comes in colors, so that if I wanted a solid color, I could use a CCFL and the appropriately colored tube.
> 
> The one thing nice about 12mm X 10mm tube is that it allows to double up the LED strip back to back, so it has twice as many leds as you see, plus the rear facing ones reflect a lot off the internal curvature of the res tube, so while you don't have the 360 degree emission of CCFL, it's not as unidirectional as you might imagine.
> 
> Here's a pair of 400 mm tubes with CCFLs instead of LED strips:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 x Bitspower 250 reservoirs and I installed the D5 pump mod and a Top Upgrade Kit as well, I did change out the original top to the 3 port top, but how did you run those through top to bottom? With the CCFL lighting, did you just find a tube long enough and put it inside to 10/12 acrylic tubing with some connectors on them? After installing the Pump Top Upgrade Kit, my 250 res only has one inlet/outlet at the bottom. So, I guess if I wanted to light up my res, my only option would be the acrylic fittings with LEDs in them, right? What you have setup there is exactly what I want, but I don't think there's any way with one port at the bottom of the res.
Click to expand...

Here's how I did the mod with a single outlet at the bottom:

It needs a three port top, which you then have to mod, so the light tube is in the center, and you can still have a top fill / bleed / return.

You'll need the Bitspower large anti-cyclone fitting, as it's far less restrictive for the pump feed, and has thicker metal, which you have to drill and tap for the indexing pin.

I use M4 thread and cut a piece of stainless steel allen screw so it has enough threads to screw in, but not so long as they get into the flow path, and is unthreaded above where it screws in. . . . a bit of chamfer helps guide the light tube in easily

Screwing it in tight locks it in place.

On the top end cap;

You have to drill and tap a new G1/4 hole in the center.(that's the mod I mentioned earlier)

You can see in the pic that using a C47 fitting, there is still clearance for the aquapipe if you have a top return.

If you don't use a top return, then you have three options to use as a fill/bleed port, . . ..

But you need the new G1/4 hole in the center to line up with the single outlet at the other end



The end of the light tube itself has a C68 fitting, that's the female version of the C47, which you use with a stop plug with an LED recess in it.

It's that LED hole that sits on the indexing pin so the light tube can't be moved around by turbulence.

I keep a set of C47 and C68 fittings with the o rings removed, (each fitting is a dual o ring seal on the tubing) to quickly adjust the tubing length to get it exact . . . .

It's a bit of trial and error, I make it deliberately a few mm too long to start and then shorten a mm or two at a time.

It can't be too long so that it binds as you screw the caps on the res, but you don't want it more than a mm or two less than exact, as you want to be sure that there's no way that it could slip enough to where you don't have both o rings in each end fitting properly engaged.



It used to be that the Bitspower C47 and C68 fittings would work with the 12/10 sized E22 brand tubing, but not true any longer it seems . . . .

I have to use only Bitspower 12/10 tubing, or it doesn't fit in the C47/C68 fittings . . . even the ones with no o rings.

The 250 res will work out just right with 8" ccfl tubes, if you want ccfl over RGB led strips

So there you have it, easy peasy, if you have the tools, experience, and patience . . . The genius part's already been done . . .









Darlene


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadz1lla*
> 
> Is this a case labs custom version for the grill or just a normal 120/140.2?


I had them make me a custom sized one to my dimensions. I can dig up the order details if you need'em


----------



## rolldog

That looks really good. With me, my biggest obstacle is going to be the patience part. I still have boxes arriving everyday, and Caselabs made a small mistake on my case order, but they took care of it pretty quick. I've had my TH10A for a few days now, and all I've been able to discuss is go through the parts and put them back in the box. One of the things I'm waiting for is the 120mm top. They sent the 31mm on accident.

One mod I'm wanting to do is cut a large section from the top (large enough to remove both vented grills) and replace that section with a piece of acrylic, so you would be able to see my new 480 rads and my new fans, but I'm not sure if I can cut, or how to cut, if it's doable, the center of the acrylic window allowing for ventilation for both of my 480 rads.

Has anyone molded the top section of a TH10A and replaced the entire vented area with a window? I'm thinking about doing this, but I want to keep my 2 x 480mm rads up top so the acrylic will need some sort of ventilation. I even thought about replacing the entire top with a large sheet of acrylic, or any other see through material that I could ventilate. I'm not sure if cutting slits would work or if cutting small holes in the top, random holes all over, would better for ventilation. If anyone has done something similar, I'd like to know how you did it, if no one has done it, then, of course, I'd like to get some suggestions.

I'm far from that part though since I'm still getting parts in.


----------



## waterclocker

Hi here,

My little baby: My mod cold hell on Case labs TX-10-v.
Custom made are in progress and build log will be on the site shortly.

http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img244311.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/121838195050149330054744963419523842142097o0.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/121855355050149163388097649380702551359016o0.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img237411.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img249316.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img254411.php
http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img254819.php

The best purchase I ever made!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> That looks really good. With me, my biggest obstacle is going to be the patience part. I still have boxes arriving everyday, and Caselabs made a small mistake on my case order, but they took care of it pretty quick. I've had my TH10A for a few days now, and all I've been able to discuss is go through the parts and put them back in the box. One of the things I'm waiting for is the 120mm top. They sent the 31mm on accident.
> 
> One mod I'm wanting to do is cut a large section from the top (large enough to remove both vented grills) and replace that section with a piece of acrylic, so you would be able to see my new 480 rads and my new fans, but I'm not sure if I can cut, or how to cut, if it's doable, the center of the acrylic window allowing for ventilation for both of my 480 rads.
> 
> Has anyone molded the top section of a TH10A and replaced the entire vented area with a window? I'm thinking about doing this, but I want to keep my 2 x 480mm rads up top so the acrylic will need some sort of ventilation. I even thought about replacing the entire top with a large sheet of acrylic, or any other see through material that I could ventilate. I'm not sure if cutting slits would work or if cutting small holes in the top, random holes all over, would better for ventilation. If anyone has done something similar, I'd like to know how you did it, if no one has done it, then, of course, I'd like to get some suggestions.
> 
> I'm far from that part though since I'm still getting parts in.


How are the rads going to work, if you can't move any air thru them because you replaced the ventilated grill with a solid window . . . . yea, you gotta have it vented somehow, for sure

What would be a cool way to do it, would be to have the acrylic laser cut with inter-laced slots, about 5mm wide by 5mm apart, so you'd still have airflow, and yet total see thru.

In truth, once there's some light behind the ventilated panel, it is amazingly see thru.

D.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterclocker*
> 
> Hi here,
> 
> My little baby: My mod cold hell on Case labs TX-10-v.
> Custom made are in progress and build log will be on the site shortly.
> 
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img244311.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/121838195050149330054744963419523842142097o0.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/121855355050149163388097649380702551359016o0.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img237411.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img249316.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img254411.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img254819.php
> 
> The best purchase I ever made!


Another TX brotha and some pics! Looking forward to the build-log


----------



## rolldog

Maybe I should wait until everything is put together, see how it looks, and then decide on the top.


----------



## waterclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Another TX brotha and some pics! Looking forward to the build-log










brother of case!


----------



## wermad

Looking at your sig, you planning five systems in there? should be doable with the right components


----------



## waterclocker

No I planned 3 system on the case and 4 water cooling loop!
A loop for each cpu(3) and her component(memory, shipset, mosfet) and a loop for all the graphique card(4)!
I will use PCI-e extension(pci-e riser) for relocate all de GPU on the xl-atx motherboard tray!


----------



## ali13245

Stupid question but I'll ask anyway, I was wondering if I could use windex and a paper towel to wipe the window on the side panel? the reason I'm asking this is because I don't want to use any random cleaning solution that might mess up the window.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterclocker*
> 
> No I planned 3 system on the case and 4 water cooling loop!
> A loop for each cpu(3) and her component(memory, shipset, mosfet) and a loop for all the graphique card(4)!
> I will use PCI-e extension(pci-e riser) for relocate all de GPU on the xl-atx motherboard tray!


Gotcha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Stupid question but I'll ask anyway, I was wondering if I could use windex and a paper towel to wipe the window on the side panel? the reason I'm asking this is because I don't want to use any random cleaning solution that might mess up the window.


For the plexi window, should be good. I use it myself for this reason. Not on the pc finish though. I've been recommended other methods for matte finish.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the plexi window, should be good. I use it myself for this reason. Not on the pc finish though. I've been recommended other methods for matte finish.


Thanks







yeah I know its not supposed to be used on the case, for that I'll just use a microfiber cloth.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the seemingly little stuff still somehow seems to take forever . . .
> 
> I plumbed in the pumps so that the outlet tubing can come up along the center seam of the midplate, which keeps it so the midplate can be removed without draining the system or disconnecting anything.
> 
> Here you can see mod to the top drop in mount to accommodate the plumbing at the top of the reservoirs, and the little pump outlet stub ups . . I like how they have a cool white ring around them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the pump in forward of the side mount 240 was quite the adventure . .
> 
> *Those damn caps that HWL uses suck big time, . . . since they actually stick out past the side of the rads*.
> 
> I know the fitting is facing down, but I hadn't yet modded the aluminum panel and cut the passage thru the midplate to turn it up yet . . it's all that close a fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More room to work on the other side, but have to keep the Aquaero accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo much work, and what seems like so little to show for all the hours spent . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it,
> 
> Darlene


Love it so far and look forward to the next installment.









Got a snippet of info from HWLabs today about the port plugs which sounds like they are taking feedback onboard, so fingers crossed for future revisions.

"_As for the ports, we're looking towards a redesign of a few of our current rads, to have as much of the fittings flush into the surface of the tanks. But again, we anticipated end users to be mounting fans against the rads especially during a push-pull configuration._"


----------



## IT Diva

It's specifically the caps on the sides of the tank . . . that ticked me off

You can not put 2 rads side by side, as the caps stick out and there's a gap of about 1/4' at that end.

Two 280's WILL NOT fit up top on the S8 as the rads need to physically be up against each other, and the caps prevent from happening.

HWL has always been a little wider than the rest, but with the damn caps, there's a good chance of them not fitting where a 280/420 should, because of excessive width issues.

D.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's specifically the caps on the sides of the tank . . . that ticked me off
> 
> You can not put 2 rads side by side, as the caps stick out and there's a gap of about 1/4' at that end.
> 
> Two 280's WILL NOT fit up top on the S8 as the rads need to physically be up against each other, and the caps prevent from happening.
> 
> HWL has always been a little wider than the rest, but with the damn caps, there's a good chance of them not fitting where a 280/420 should, because of excessive width issues.
> 
> D.


Yeah, and I said as much in the summary of the latest SR2 MP review - *HWLabs SR2 140 Multi-Port Radiator Review*. (google coz I can't post the link)








"_Fitting of port plugs will add ~8mm to the overall width, which could cause compatibility issues with some installation scenarios, so be sure to check the width of your intended location_."

My interpretation of the HWLabs quote in my previous post is that they are potentially looking at recessing the ports furthe so the caps will be level with the casing.

"As for the ports, we're looking towards a redesign of a few of our current rads, to have as much of the fittings flush into the surface of the tanks. But again, we anticipated end users to be mounting fans against the rads especially during a push-pull configuration."


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Stupid question but I'll ask anyway, I was wondering if I could use windex and a paper towel to wipe the window on the side panel? the reason I'm asking this is because I don't want to use any random cleaning solution that might mess up the window.


I would recommend against using Windex on Plexiglas. It will, over time, cause yellowing and clouding.

I'd just use a damp cloth with maybe a little dishwashing detergent and rinse with a clean damp cloth.


----------



## wermad

^^^Good to know








. I have smoked windows so it may not be a big issue







.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I would recommend against using Windex on Plexiglas. It will, over time, cause yellowing and clouding.
> 
> I'd just use a damp cloth with maybe a little dishwashing detergent and rinse with a clean damp cloth.



It's been said before a few times, use Plexus it cleans and polishes is made for aircraft windows.


----------



## 1911Savage

I've never heard of Plexus until now. Sounds good to me.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I would recommend against using Windex on Plexiglas. It will, over time, cause yellowing and clouding.
> 
> I'd just use a damp cloth with maybe a little dishwashing detergent and rinse with a clean damp cloth.


Similar to a monitor, put whatever cleaning solution on the rag, which prevents the solution from dripping. I know someone who uses vinegar and newspaper to wipe it down since newspaper doesn't leave lint, but a microfiber cloth shouldn't leave lint either.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Similar to a monitor, put whatever cleaning solution on the rag, which prevents the solution from dripping. I know someone who uses vinegar and newspaper to wipe it down since newspaper doesn't leave lint, *but a microfiber cloth shouldn't leave lint* either.


It does. Unless washed countless times. Better to go with newspaper. It has done the best job of cleaning glass, etc without residue that I have ever seen.

TCO


----------



## fast_fate

Another handy product to have is Xerapol.
Acrylic / Plexiglass Polish *and* scratch remover, but more for scratch removal as it's a paste and requires some "work"


----------



## NKrader

Yeah, even if you take a recently "peeled" acrylic then clean it with plexus, it makes it so much more optically clear, it's really hard to describe.

It's a little expensive but it lasts a long time and really is worth it for how good it makes it look


----------



## Mega Man

i am sure the people who have airplanes are not worried about the cost


----------



## Killa Cam

Omg im salivating for the thw10. theres no need for me to get one since i already have two fantastic cl case, but i dont think i can resist. Y u do dis to me?


----------



## Costas

Plexus is great.... Have been using it on my motorbike plastic bits for years and also on my car's tail & headlight lenses.

It is meant to fill small pores/scratches in plastic. Like NKrader mentions it does make the plastic seem optically clearer.

I'm currently trialling Plexus on my acrylic tubes to keep them looking crystal clear.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Omg im salivating for the thw10. theres no need for me to get one since i already have two fantastic cl case, but i dont think i can resist. Y u do dis to me?


do yourself a favor and become part of a very very elite group, and get a tx while you can...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do yourself a favor and become part of a very very elite group, and get a tx while you can...


Ugh, ill pass. Thw10 is as big as im willing to go.


----------



## Mega Man

Chicken hehe ( I r joking )


----------



## Killa Cam

Howd you know? Chicken is my favorite and the absolute best meat/protein there is


----------



## Costas

Bottom mounting plate for SMA8 series:

I'm currently putting together a SMA8 build. My SMA8 case has a cutout on the bottom - mainly to facilitate easy bottom access for the water cooling components, especially if a solid mid-plate is utilised.

The bottom cover plate is quite thin and I guess not all that suitable for mounting heavy pump assemblies etc directly to this plate. I can just see it vibrating etc due to its thin profile and minimal amount of securing screws. As a cover it works well but for certain it is not really designed to have reasonably heavy items mounted on it.

I note that Caselabs have horizontal and vertical accessory mounts for various cases but they do not seem to have an option for a plate of some sort that you can easily mount large pump assemblies at the very bottom of their cases.

So I came up with this idea:

3mm thick Aluminium plate fitted with low profile right angle brackets. The brackets are positioned to line up exactly with the accessory mounting holes along the framework.

The plate can be moved up or down along the length of the case, once in the desired position you can secure the plate with a handful of short 4mm nuts and bolts. As it is low profile it clears any radiators etc with ease and primarily it does not foul with the radiator mounts.

Once secured to the main framework it forms a rock solid assembly which should be able to handle any vibes etc from my pumps - I will be utilising a dual serial D5 EK pump assembly which is quite heavy.


Small right angle brackets held on with 4mm countersunk hex bolts.


So now I have a re-positionable heavy duty mount/plate for my pumps....!


Maybe Caselabs themselves can consider a similar accessory mount for these cases....?


----------



## ruffhi

Great idea. I've been thinking along the same sort of lines ... but flipped over and inserted on the top of the pedestal as a plate to hold any items that need to transition to the main case (cooling tubes, wires, etc).

I would prefer to have my pedestal set up so that it can be completely (and easily) independent of the case. Then I can unplug a few items and take the case off the pedestal. For a 'transition' plate, it wouldn't have to be 3mm ... 1.8mm or so would work.


----------



## rolldog

Well, now it sounds like I need a can of this stuff. "Optically clear? " "Indescribable?" How can I not pass it up? Plus, I'm about to start working on my first build using acrylic, and the first build in a Caselabs case. I finished putting it together last night, except for my 120mm top which was left out. Now I understand why these cases are so popular. It's going to be difficult for me to drill anything.


----------



## sdmf74

The reason im careful which if any kinds of windex to use on my tv's/monitors etc. but as long as its ammonia free it should be fine. Im sure you will get much better results with the Plexus if your willing to
spend the $$$


----------



## X-Nine

Plexus is the only way to go. Used it a ton on my goggles back when I played paintball, used it on anything plexi related since.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Some of the 3M finishing polish I use on auto lenses and other molded plastics works nicely (can get messy when using an powered polisher lol), and Plexus works nicely on smaller jobs (imo)


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Some of the 3M finishing polish I use on auto lenses and other molded plastics works nicely (can get messy when using an powered polisher lol), and Plexus works nicely on smaller jobs (imo)


Yes, I just finished sanding my pump tops and a few other things that were frosted, with 4 different grades of sandpaper, and to finish them off, I used the 3M rubbing compound. I started doing it by hand and then decided to use the polishing tool that came with my dremel for once. When I was done, it looked like I had chicken pox from the rubbing compound flying everywhere.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol yeah it does fly when given the ability


----------



## aerotracks

Finished! (*unless something breaks down)
Swapping either mems or CPU is super fast with this case, love it













Edit: And an idea I discarded pretty quickly


----------



## wermad

Love the res shot


----------



## alltheGHz

I really like the black tubing, its really cool to see a nice, subtle build every once in a while compared to the crazy builds that people do with 4 way sli and 12 feet of LEDs. Well done!


----------



## Kimir

That's some clean shot! I, too, love the norprene tubing.


----------



## Methodical

Any deals on Caselab cases coming down the pike?


----------



## emsj86

So after Christmas and New Years I plan to switch my sm8 build pictured here to acrylic with c47 fittings (white) and maybe change the color up. But I really (and originally with this build) wanted a gun metal exterior. So would painting work (sanding than just gun metal no clear coat) or do I powder coat it? Also for caselab guys how can I get my build on the gallery of your site if possible?


----------



## Zhinjio

*cries*

I forgot the PSU mount for the case. Ah well. At least it shouldn't take 4 weeks, or 3, or whatever.


----------



## DarthBaggins

PSU mount?


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> PSU mount?


This: http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Sooo much work, and what seems like so little to show for all the hours spent . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it,
> 
> Darlene


It is gorgeous. I'm facing a similar quandry, except that I want to mount both reservoirs in the left hand window. They're much smaller than those picture above (FrozenQ 160mm). So I think from the tubing and space perspective, there is enough room. The real question is how to fashion a brace that the mounting brackets will attach to.

One alternative that I have considered (and that I'd love y'all thoughts on) is not using mounting brackets. There will be a tube going straight down from the res to get into the "basement" where the pump resides, and a tube going straight up to the fill port. I'm not even sure if using soft tubing or the hard PETG would be better in this case. It seems to me that either way, having the tubing and fittings "supporting" the weight of the res and the water within it is asking for trouble. Is this viable?

If not, I need to come up with some kind of bracket to go around the back (presumably) of the reservoirs for the mounting brackets to mount to. Maybe I need to troll through some more of the build logs and find someone with the S8 that did something similar.

Open to suggestions...


----------



## Zhinjio

Kind of like this from the ICE & SNOW Build Log:



Except a little bit higher up. I suppose I could use a hard spacer instead of tube to raise it up a bit. I'm pretty sure that would be a nice solid connection that wouldn't be prone to degrading over time or with the weight of things above it.I don't like it that the FrozenQ bottom port is NOT centered. But in order to make room for the UV tube through the middle, I suppose they didn't have a choice.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I've had my SMA8 for about 3 months now. All I can say is that I love it! Being how I shoved a 560 and 360 in the bottom compartment, and two huge pump/res', I'm surprised I could fit it all. I was seriously only 2mm free of space between my res' and top rad, and it's so crowded in the bottom compartment lol.

Thanks KC and all the lab chimps for making my dream build come true. I'm still a little mad over the wait time though







especially how after mine shipped, you came out with the 2Day quick ship option lol.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Also for caselab guys how can I get my build on the gallery of your site if possible?


I just did that with my Nova. Info from their Gallary page ...

Quote:


> *Customer Build Gallery*
> 
> Want to showcase your CaseLabs build in the official CaseLabs Customer Build Gallery?
> Send the following to [email protected], and we will post it here for everyone to see!
> 
> At least 3 of your best pictures showcasing your CaseLabs build
> Either your real name or screen name (which ever you want displayed)
> Links to build logs (if applicable)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Kind of like this from the ICE & SNOW Build Log:
> 
> 
> 
> Except a little bit higher up. I suppose I could use a hard spacer instead of tube to raise it up a bit. I'm pretty sure that would be a nice solid connection that wouldn't be prone to degrading over time or with the weight of things above it.I don't like it that the FrozenQ bottom port is NOT centered. But in order to make room for the UV tube through the middle, I suppose they didn't have a choice.


If you're talking about what was used to attach the Res to the pass through, I used one of these:


Then I modded one of the Res brackets to hold the top of the Res, so I see no reason why you couldn't use a longer version of the adapter to attach the Res in a similar manner. Maybe something like this:



But you'd still need one of the ones like I used above for the one end.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> If you're talking about what was used to attach the Res to the pass through, I used one of these:
> 
> 
> Then I modded one of the Res brackets to hold the top of the Res, so I see no reason why you couldn't use a longer version of the adapter to attach the Res in a similar manner. Maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But you'd still need one of the ones like I used above for the one end.


That is exactly what I was thinking. I also think that as long as the bottom side had "rigid" coupling, it would be ok if the top was attached with soft tube. And in fact, it might be necessary just to be able to get everything to attach without breaking stuff.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> This: http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/


Ah, I didn't use one in my M8 and have had zero issues


----------



## TUFinside

I also would like to post photos to Caselabs website, but I'm still waiting for Broadwell-E (prolly 6900K) to stick it to a new MoBo. It will be air cooled using S8S case...color theme for both hardware and case is black and grey.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I also would like to post photos to Caselabs website, but I'm still waiting for Broadwell-E (prolly 6900K) to stick it to a new MoBo. It will be air cooled using S8S case...color theme for both hardware and case is black and grey.


I can say the thoughts of swapping to a 6950x are tempting once they drop (x99 compatible)


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I can say the thoughts of swapping to a 6950x are tempting once they drop (x99 compatible)


I just heard production is starting Q2 2016, I can say 8 cores for the price of the today 6 cores variant is pretty cool. That said, I'm also thinking about a Xeon CPU...


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah, I didn't use one in my M8 and have had zero issues


How did you prop up the PS? Or is it just hanging in space on the screws into the back of the case? Right now I have mine propped up on a piece of foam (until my part arrives).


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> How did you prop up the PS? Or is it just hanging in space on the screws into the back of the case? Right now I have mine propped up on a piece of foam (until my part arrives).


Most of us just run the PSU mounted with the screws, as it is more than enough.
My added PSU bracket actually doesn't even touch my PSU, but hovers about 2mm under it but I got it for the looks
Just like 75% of computer cases ever made the 4 screws alone hold the PSU


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Finished! (*unless something breaks down)
> Swapping either mems or CPU is super fast with this case, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And an idea I discarded pretty quickly


Oh man, those are hard to get your paws on nowadays, to say the least. And of course, one of the best Z97 boards you can get if you're a subzero guy ^_^


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking. I also think that as long as the bottom side had "rigid" coupling, it would be ok if the top was attached with soft tube. And in fact, it might be necessary just to be able to get everything to attach without breaking stuff.


The main reason that I modified the bracket to hold the top of the Res was I didn't like the way the Res moved around every time I moved the case and I was afraid that it would or could cause the bottom to break at some point. As for if it's sturdy enough to hold the filled Res without the bracket under normal day to day it probably is.


----------



## funfordcobra

I gotz a new houze.


----------



## rolldog

Well, despite the fact that my 120mm top hasn't arrived yet, I have managed to paint 2 of my 480 rads white and paint the fan blades on my Enermax fans blue. I really love this TH10A.


----------



## Barefooter

^^^^ White rads and blue fan blades... looks awesome!


----------



## funfordcobra

5 hours in


----------



## funfordcobra




----------



## Zhinjio

Now I'm having to rethink my pump placement. They won't fit side-by-side in the bottom of the S8. Playing with one more idea now, to use the spare mount plate on the separating wall between the two halves of the "basement" of the case, on the PSU side. The tube runs are going to be tight, but I think that is pretty much going to be true no matter what at this point.

And it means I'm not going to be able to have the reservoirs supported by rigid extenders in that left hand window like I wanted. Going to sleep on it and play around with some more ideas tomorrow.

I'm a bit discouraged. I really wanted things to go smoothly from here after so much waiting, but I guess that is just the nature of this kind of build.

And yeah, I'll need to buy a few more fittings with this layout. I know, you're SHOCKED. I can see it in your face.

- ZJ


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Now I'm having to rethink my pump placement. They won't fit side-by-side in the bottom of the S8. Playing with one more idea now, to use the spare mount plate on the separating wall between the two halves of the "basement" of the case, on the PSU side. The tube runs are going to be tight, but I think that is pretty much going to be true no matter what at this point.
> 
> And it means I'm not going to be able to have the reservoirs supported by rigid extenders in that left hand window like I wanted. Going to sleep on it and play around with some more ideas tomorrow.
> 
> *I'm a bit discouraged. I really wanted things to go smoothly from here after so much waiting, but I guess that is just the nature of this kind of build*.
> 
> And yeah, I'll need to buy a few more fittings with this layout. I know, you're SHOCKED. I can see it in your face.
> 
> - ZJ


Don't be discouraged, but rather expect some high points and some not-so-high points.

It really is the nature of building in a case that allows for so much creativity on the part of the individual builder . . . .

Those of us who have been doing this chop & crop stuff for years have to go to plan-B sometimes.

You can look at scores of pics from build logs, trying to get ideas of how you might do something, but until you have all your parts in hand . . . . . . You're still just kind of guessing at it.

Post up some pics of what you have and describe what you'd like to get, might be as simple as going to 35X pumps with the smaller DDC footprint over D5's to get a pair on the PSU side.

Are you needing dual pumps for a dual loop, or just 2 in series . . .

I'm currently working on a dual pump / dual loop S8 build as well, and always happy to share ideas that worked well, as well as the ones to avoid.

Darlene

Here's a pic to give you a relative scale of dual D5's versus dual DDC's:


----------



## funfordcobra

Speed swap build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581291/cosmos-ii-caselabs-s8-speed-swap


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Don't be discouraged, but rather expect some high points and some not-so-high points.
> 
> It really is the nature of building in a case that allows for so much creativity on the part of the individual builder . . . .
> 
> Those of us who have been doing this chop & crop stuff for years have to go to plan-B sometimes.
> 
> You can look at scores of pics from build logs, trying to get ideas of how you might do something, but until you have all your parts in hand . . . . . . You're still just kind of guessing at it.
> 
> Post up some pics of what you have and describe what you'd like to get, might be as simple as going to 35X pumps with the smaller DDC footprint over D5's to get a pair on the PSU side.
> 
> Are you needing dual pumps for a dual loop, or just 2 in series . . .
> 
> I'm currently working on a dual pump / dual loop S8 build as well, and always happy to share ideas that worked well, as well as the ones to avoid.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Here's a pic to give you a relative scale of dual D5's versus dual DDC's:


Thank you for the kind words. I do appreciate it. Currently the plan is a dual loop, dual pump. I'll try to get some pics with what I'm currently think today and maybe that will inspire some additional creativity.

Thanks for the pic. Yeah, the smaller pumps would definitely work. I'm guess I'm kind of stuck with the aesthetics of the current ones. Maybe that will be clearer once I get some pics up.

More to come...


----------



## rolldog

Well, I finally got around to start adding some things inside my TH10A. First Caselabs case I've owned and first time to work with an Aquaero. I started off by trying to mount may Aquaero in the top bay, since it's not a full length device and I wanted to see how much room I would have to drill my fill ports. The only mounting brackets I got are the standard 5.25" mounting brackets, which doesn't line up with the mounting holes for the Aquaero. Do I need to order some of the 5.25" short mounting brackets to install this Aquaero? I knew I should have ordered some with my case.


----------



## wa3pnt

This is the 5.25 Mounting Bracket that works best with the Aquaero.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Post up some pics of what you have and describe what you'd like to get, might be as simple as going to 35X pumps with the smaller DDC footprint over D5's to get a pair on the PSU side.


I posted two new posts in my build log with some pics, which can be found >>here<<.

Feel free to respond either there or here. I just wanted to keep things "central" to where I've already had some conversation around that. And as always, any advice is appreciated.

- ZJ


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> This is the 5.25 Mounting Bracket that works best with the Aquaero.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Awesome! Thanks a lot! I wish I would have known this when I initially ordered my case. Actually, I think I did. I had to make a few adjustments to my case order a couple of weeks after placing the order, which someone at Caselabs was helpful enough to actually make these changes for me. Bad thing is that they shipped my case as it was on the original order, so I'm waiting on a PSU mount and a 120mm top. They're also sending a box that I can use to return the 31mm top they shipped with my order. I guess I need to look through these changes we made because I remember seeing these and thinking it might not be a bad idea to get 1 or 2 of them, since I also have 2 of the Koolance flow meters and each one has a digital readout that mounts into a 5.25" bracket. I thought about figuring out a way to mount them either in the front of the 120mm top or flush with the case divider so the flow rates can be read through the side window. Bad thing is this is my first Caselabs case, and it's going to be very hard for me to drill into that precious metal.


----------



## AresTheGod

Hi everybody!
I'd like to order a SM8 from Case Labs but I got some questions








First, is the front of the SM8 able to take a 3x140 fans with the flex-bay for it?
What's the best way to buy a CL in France? To go to the official website or go to a reseller?
These option seems good too you? 
Thanks for your advice


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I'd like to order a SM8 from Case Labs but I got some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, is the front of the SM8 able to take a 3x140 fans with the flex-bay for it?
> What's the best way to buy a CL in France? To go to the official website or go to a reseller?
> These option seems good too you?
> Thanks for your advice


There is enough space to put a 420 in the flex bays, *but not* with your 480 up top.

I'm a big fan of the 31mm extended top, . . . might well be a worthwhile option for you.

It lets you put fans above the chassis or drop in rad mount, so that you gain the 25mm thickness of a set of fans as usable space inside, up top between the top of the mobo and the rad.

That also gives you better clearance behind the top 2 flex bays.

I'd go with a 360 in the front, and have room in the top bays for a fan controller.

As far as getting it to France, you'll have to wait for some of the international folks to chime in there.

Darlene


----------



## DarthBaggins

The extended top is definitely a good buy, has allowed room to grow in my M8


----------



## AresTheGod

Quote:


> There is enough space to put a 420 in the flex bays, but not with your 480 up top.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the 31mm extended top, . . . might well be a worthwhile option for you.
> 
> It lets you put fans above the chassis or drop in rad mount, so that you gain the 25mm thickness of a set of fans as usable space inside, up top between the top of the mobo and the rad.
> 
> That also gives you better clearance behind the top 2 flex bays.
> 
> I'd go with a 360 in the front, and have room in the top bays for a fan controller.
> 
> As far as getting it to France, you'll have to wait for some of the international folks to chime in there.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks for your answer!
Mhh but, the 31mm extended top resolve my problem? could be interresting








And i forgot too say that yes, i'd like too put a fan controller too







soo 360 in the front + 480 in the top
 + 
Quote:


> The extended top is definitely a good buy, has allowed room to grow in my M8


Ok soo i defenitely take the extended top


----------



## Dagamus NM

Just my thoughts here. I have two MSM8's and I have the 120mm extended top on both of them. This has allowed for placement of the Aquacomputer 420mm Eheim pump/res/rad combo with fans in push/pull.

These are completely covered up and allow maximum space inside the chassis with two hoses coming down to meet up with the rest of the cooling system. A pair of 420mm rads in the bottom pedestal with a d5 res combo in the main chamber. Still debating putting a 420mm in the front.

If you are getting a sm8 you really should take advantage of the width of everything on the main side for using 140mm rads and fans. Comparing a 140.420 vs a 120.480 you get an additional cross section of 1200mm^2 with the 140.420 and it takes six fans for push/pull per rad vs the 8 fans of the 480. Furthermore, the movement of air from six 140mm fans gives you the airflow with two less fan centers which don't move air. Yes the centers of the 140's are slightly larger than the 120mm but not so much that you get a full centers worth of dead space.

The 31mm top lets you mount some fans above a rad that is at the top but inside your case. +120mm lets you move the whole push/pull rad up above.


----------



## AresTheGod

There's soo much damn option's !
Quote:


> Aquacomputer 420mm Eheim pump/res/rad combo with fans in push/pull.


Sadly, there's no such things in France...

I don't realy know if I need to have more than 2 rads in my system because I only got a 980 Ti+I7 6700k (waitin' for Pascal to get an SLI)

Soo should I take the 120mm option even i got only 1 GPU?


----------



## rolldog

The 31mm top lets you mount some fans above a rad that is at the top but inside your case. +120mm lets you move the whole push/pull rad up above.

The 120mm top has enough room for the entire push/pull to go up top? I'm still waiting on my 120mm top, but I was thinking the bottom fans would have to mount inside the case with the rad and the other fans up top.


----------



## wa3pnt

I just wish that there was a +120mm Top for the S8!

RodeoGeorge


----------



## IT Diva

Little Weekend Update . . . .

I made mounting bases for my pumps from some 3/8" acrylic.

That's thick enough to relieve the underside for all the PEM nuts, caster mounting screws, raised lips where the chassis sections overlap, etc., so that the mount fits right on the bottom, wall to wall, and is perfectly smooth on the top.

The PSU side has four M4 mounting screws using the original optional 140mm fan mounting holes.

The left side has some fan holes for a 120 fan, and another pair of holes just forward of them which came in quite handy.

Managed to secure both mounts solidly without making any new holes . . .









To tidy up a bit, since there's not much cable management space in the S8, I made an acrylic PSU cover that extends from the rear wall , forward past the PSU by about 4".

I also gave it an LED strip tube, since I still had 1 channel left vacant on the Farby, and the left side has a 240 rad in the rear 2 spaces of a 360 side mount bracket.

This way, I have a similar look to both sides, with the pumps visible at the front, and the rear 2/3 of the length, lit up with fans on the left side and LED strip on the PSU side.

It's moving along slowly, but I do like how it's turning out. . . . .

Now I need to taker it all apart again to take out the pump mounts so I can paint the undersides white, . . . that way, you won't be able to see that they are covering fan holes.

Darlene

Left side:



PSU side:



PSU cover without the side panel:


----------



## AresTheGod

Looks realy good! Love blue and white combination








But how many colors is there?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> There's soo much damn option's !
> Sadly, there's no such things in France...
> 
> I don't realy know if I need to have more than 2 rads in my system because I only got a 980 Ti+I7 6700k (waitin' for Pascal to get an SLI)
> 
> Soo should I take the 120mm option even i got only 1 GPU?


Can you not order it from Germany? Aquacomputer ships fast. Each time I have received a package from AQC it has taken less than a week to arrive here in the Western United States.


----------



## wadz1lla

Man i really wish I had been able to order white when I ordered =[


----------



## AresTheGod

God you made me remember an other web site (Aquatuning) witch is available in France everything that I need








There's also a english version! http://www.aquatuning.us/


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> Looks realy good! Love blue and white combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how many colors is there?


All the LED strips are RGB, so the colors are pretty endless.

I usually leave it on color rotation while I'm working on it, so it's sort of random what color it is when I take the pic.

D.


----------



## AresTheGod

It's why there isn't always the same color









But for the rad, is it this one?


----------



## X-Nine

Bob and Rod of BSMods "Magneto Black" build was just featured in one of Intel's commercials.

From the Case Labs to the Intel Labs!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZA_Fguub0&feature=youtu.be

Tried to embed, but it seems OCN's new "update" is running iOS and doesn't support youtube videos. :/


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Bob and Rod of BSMods "Magneto Black" build was just featured in one of Intel's commercials.
> 
> From the Case Labs to the Intel Labs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to embed, but it seems OCN's new "update" is running iOS and doesn't support youtube videos. :/


Sweet


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Bob and Rod of BSMods "Magneto Black" build was just featured in one of Intel's commercials.
> 
> From the Case Labs to the Intel Labs!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZA_Fguub0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Tried to embed, but it seems OCN's new "update" is running iOS and doesn't support youtube videos. :/


such a great rig, all the little things when you look it close up and how much of a completed mod it is just amaze me, too many modders make rigs that only look good from >5' away.


----------



## alltheGHz

I saw that at PAX prime 2015... It was an amazing rig, people loved it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Little Weekend Update . . . .
> 
> I made mounting bases for my pumps from some 3/8" acrylic.
> 
> That's thick enough to relieve the underside for all the PEM nuts, caster mounting screws, raised lips where the chassis sections overlap, etc., so that the mount fits right on the bottom, wall to wall, and is perfectly smooth on the top.
> 
> The PSU side has four M4 mounting screws using the original optional 140mm fan mounting holes.
> 
> The left side has some fan holes for a 120 fan, and another pair of holes just forward of them which came in quite handy.
> 
> Managed to secure both mounts solidly without making any new holes . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tidy up a bit, since there's not much cable management space in the S8, I made an acrylic PSU cover that extends from the rear wall , forward past the PSU by about 4".
> 
> I also gave it an LED strip tube, since I still had 1 channel left vacant on the Farby, and the left side has a 240 rad in the rear 2 spaces of a 360 side mount bracket.
> 
> This way, I have a similar look to both sides, with the pumps visible at the front, and the rear 2/3 of the length, lit up with fans on the left side and LED strip on the PSU side.
> 
> It's moving along slowly, but I do like how it's turning out. . . . .
> 
> Now I need to taker it all apart again to take out the pump mounts so I can paint the undersides white, . . . that way, you won't be able to see that they are covering fan holes.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Left side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU cover without the side panel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a cool idea, making the acrylic floor for the pumps. It continues the theme with the upper acrylic floor as well.
Painting the underside white should blend in well with the S8's white finish, as well as hiding the fan holes, etc.
Nice how you "disappeared" the psu with the acrylic cover, it really hides the wiring as well.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> It's why there isn't always the same color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the rad, is it this one?


Close, the d5 sticking out on the end will not let you put the top on. You want the compact version http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2738

The way the 3.140mm drop in mount works is there is a space in it towards the front of the case that lets the tubing out of the bottom of the pump come directly into your case. You might need to file the plastic cover on the pump or the end of the drop in mount so everything lines up perfectly. I used a couple of nylon washers as spacers and everything went together awesome.

The radiator height is 63.5mm, add 50mm for your push pull fans you have 7.5mm clearance. I found that the drop in mount sticks up about 5mm and with the rubber fan gaskets I used I had exactly enough clearance with the 3mm or so of fill port plug sticking up at the top. Everything fits together with zero extra space. Talk about efficiency.


----------



## Willius

Making slow but steady progress.


----------



## AresTheGod

Soo I put this rad in the front (+ a fan controler) and then i take a normal rad on the top? Don't need 2 pumps?
The only thing is that i don't realy want to order my WC on too many website, soo is it realy worth it?

Asked CL about the rad that I could put in the front and they responded me that :
Quote:


> The SM8 has 11 available Flex-bays (5.25 bays). The larges 120mm based radiator you can install in the Front is a 360 radiator using our 120.3 (360) Flex-bay Fan/Radiator mount (occupies 9 bays). The largest 140mm based radiator you can install, while leaving an extra bay, is a 280 radiator using our 140.2 (280) Flex-bay Fan/Radiator Mount (occupies 7 bays).


Witch means that if I take a 3.140mm, I won't be able to put a fan controler soo I suppose that i'll just put 120.3mm rad in the front.


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I'm at a stopping point. I'm going to do an infinity mirror later in place of the large evga logo sometime.


----------



## NKrader

whoa.. its soo full.. lol


----------



## wadz1lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well I'm at a stopping point. I'm going to do an infinity mirror later in place of the large evga logo sometime.


Sick!


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> Sadly, there's no such things in France...


You might also want to look at highflow.nl
They ship to France and they can pretty much get you anything you want (send them a mail if you can't find it in the webshop).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Making slow but steady progress.


This is What I am talking about !

TCO


----------



## LookN4Me707

So I have been mulling over the decision to go with a Case Labs case for my first water cooling build and I have finally pulled the trigger. I have made my purchase (Nov. 6th to be exact) and listed below is what should be showing up in the next few weeks (hopefully sooner than later).

1 x Mercury S8
Case Color: Gunmetal, Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 with window cut-out mount, Top Cover: Ventilated/Window, Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation, Right Door : Standard Window, Front Cover: Window, Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio, and the S8 120.3 side mount.

I have started mapping out my set up but will wait until the case arrives to go into further detail on what the setup will look like. I have to say that since this will be my first venture in water cooling I will be asking many questions and can't wait to get involved in the water cooling and case modding community here at OCN. Love the build I have seen on forum and have truly become inspired.


----------



## funfordcobra

Microcenter is matching caselabs website prices so you can get a 550 dollar caselabs for 400. I don't think microcenter realizes that the S8 they have has ALL the options besides the lower hd bay 360 mount.


----------



## Archea47

*Case Labs*

Please, please don't make White available and run a Thanks Giving sale

Because if you do I'll buy a case. Maybe a Tx10 series ...

Please don't


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So after Christmas and New Years I plan to switch my sm8 build pictured here to acrylic with c47 fittings (white) and maybe change the color up. But I really (and originally with this build) wanted a gun metal exterior. So would painting work (sanding than just gun metal no clear coat) or do I powder coat it? Also for caselab guys how can I get my build on the gallery of your site if possible?


I love the color of your coolant! What kind of coolant are you using? I've been looking everywhere for something like this, but I haven't had any luck. I was going to try a few different things like using Mayhems Pastel White and then adding some blue dye, and I bought some of the Pastel Purple thinking I might be able to lighten it. From the pics I've seen, it looks more blue than purple. I love to know what you're using since I'm working on a similar color scheme. Thanks.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707*
> 
> So I have been mulling over the decision to go with a Case Labs case for my first water cooling build and I have finally pulled the trigger. I have made my purchase (Nov. 6th to be exact) and listed below is what should be showing up in the next few weeks (hopefully sooner than later).
> 
> 1 x Mercury S8
> Case Color: Gunmetal, Form Factor: ATX, Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 with window cut-out mount, Top Cover: Ventilated/Window, Left Door: Standard Window with Ventilation, Right Door : Standard Window, Front Cover: Window, Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.2 Mount with Solid Bay Covers, Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables , I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio, and the S8 120.3 side mount.
> 
> I have started mapping out my set up but will wait until the case arrives to go into further detail on what the setup will look like. I have to say that since this will be my first venture in water cooling I will be asking many questions and can't wait to get involved in the water cooling and case modding community here at OCN. Love the build I have seen on forum and have truly become inspired.


Oh dude no worries, we"re here to help and provide feedback. The case options you picked sound cool, welcome to OCN!


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> How did you prop up the PS? Or is it just hanging in space on the screws into the back of the case? Right now I have mine propped up on a piece of foam (until my part arrives).


I'm waiting on my PSU mount as well. One thing I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> God you made me remember an other web site (Aquatuning) witch is available in France everything that I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a english version! http://www.aquatuning.us/


Don't forget to use your overclock.net discount code, OCUS2015


----------



## wermad

^^^^Did you get your package from fcpu?


----------



## rolldog

Ha! Nope, not yet. I sent them a payment via PayPal on Friday, but I haven't received any notification of anything shipping. Who knows, they might have taken my money to go buy a dime bag, but on the other hand, since I had to send them a payment via PayPal instead of being able to use their website, I might not get any notification. I just emailed her and asked if she has a tracking number for me yet. I feel like I'm doing business on the black market.


----------



## wermad

I think I can officially let got of the last remaining strand of hope they would still be open. I worked things out with my order so I really can't see myself pursuing fcpu. I must learn to let go


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can officially let got of the last remaining strand of hope they would still be open. I worked things out with my order so I really can't see myself pursuing fcpu. I must learn to let go


I don't want to either Werm, but man.... PPC isn't so bad. Just the dark side is all.

TCO


----------



## AresTheGod

THnx for the tip


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I don't want to either Werm, but man.... PPC isn't so bad. Just the dark side is all.
> 
> TCO


They were able to help me after a few emails of communication. It pays to be patient and avoid getting emotional. Got my order in for 6m of Bitspower Deep red 12mm acrylic tube.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can officially let got of the last remaining strand of hope they would still be open. I worked things out with my order so I really can't see myself pursuing fcpu. I must learn to let go


Look what showed up at my door today.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door today.


Congrats dude, that's big cajones you got but I'mma play it safe for now







. My wife would kill me if I lost some money and had to wait for a case to get it back.

edit. schweetz avatar


----------



## rolldog

If I do any other business with them, assuming they can do enough business to stay open, it'll definitely be smaller items that are difficult to find somewhere else. If I'm looking for a particular screw, connector, o-ring,etc for an item, chances are they'll have it, but there's no way I would buy a high dollar product from them.

I also just placed an order with MNPC, who someone said they were out of business too.


----------



## rolldog

I just finished drilling two holes in the top of my TH10A to add my fill ports leading to each reservoir. I bought a valve so I could open and close it, but can I run this fill port directly to my res or should I use a T connector and tie it in with the intake from my waterloop? I've never installed a fill port in any of my previous builds, I've always just used a squirt bottle and removed the top fitting for my res, but since I'm going all out with the CaseLabs case, I figured I need all the luxuries in life. Same goes with a drain port. I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to set those up yet, but in my CPU/MB loop, I have a 360 rad mounted to the bottom of my case so I was thinking about using a T connector hooked to the input of my rad, a valve leading to a drain port, and the line running from that waterloop. Would these scenarios work?

I guess I'm wondering if it would work better running the fill port with or without a T connector.


----------



## X-Nine

Erm, MNPCTech has never gone out of business. That's run by Mod God Bill Owen, one of my homies and one of the greatest guys in this industry.

Or did you mean MDPCX? Which is the original, and still the best sleeving on the planet for cables. Nothing comes close to fit, finish, and color.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can officially let got of the last remaining strand of hope they would still be open. I worked things out with my order so I really can't see myself pursuing fcpu. I must learn to let go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude, that's big cajones you got but I'mma play it safe for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My wife would kill me if I lost some money and had to wait for a case to get it back.
> 
> edit. schweetz avatar
Click to expand...





either way i will never buy from them again what they did was so wrong ( not the employees but the owner, some of the people whom i would call friends worked for them )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Erm, MNPCTech has never gone out of business. That's run by Mod God Bill Owen, one of my homies and one of the greatest guys in this industry.
> 
> Or did you mean MDPCX? Which is the original, and still the best sleeving on the planet for cables. Nothing comes close to fit, finish, and color.


also not out of business


----------



## X-Nine

Also true.


----------



## rolldog

Who knows, maybe it was the sleeving place since they all merged together to make MAINFrameCustom. Bill Owen had some nice looking pieces that I thought would look good in my new case. Got my fill ports drilled today (I bought a step bit that only goes up to 3/4", which is a little shy of fitting a Bitspower fill port). They had a bigger one, but it was twice the price, and this one was already expensive. So I finished it up by making the holes for the fill ports a little bit bigger with my dremel. This Caselabs case is so solid, I went through 3 bits just trying to widen the hole by about 1/13". Now they fit great. Caselabs shipped my 120mm top today so it'll be here soon, and I ordered 4 sheets of acrylic. Can't wait till everything starts coming together.


----------



## wermad

Harbor-freight is your tim-the-tool-man-taylor friend











http://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drill-bit-set-2-pc-69088.html

edit: I'll be doing some holes as well for my pass-throughs (aka: bulkhead)


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats dude, that's big cajones you got but I'mma play it safe for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My wife would kill me if I lost some money and had to wait for a case to get it back.
> 
> edit. schweetz avatar


I'm not sure if you're referring to my current avatar or the one I used for about 2 hours yesterday where I was dressed up as a Redcoat and was wearing my George Washington wig. I've been filming a miniseries of Roots, already filmed episode 1, 4, part of 2, and then I told them I couldn't work on it anymore. It was very time consuming and took time away from my "real job." I decided to change that avatar back to something PC related, like now it's a pic of my current build.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Harbor-freight is your tim-the-tool-man-taylor friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drill-bit-set-2-pc-69088.html
> 
> edit: I'll be doing some holes as well for my pass-throughs (aka: bulkhead)


That's what I needed, however, I went to a local mom and pop hardware store close to where I live. The prices are a little higher than HD or LOW, but this place has continued to survive with the big box retailers around, plus I just like the feel of the old Ace Hardware stores.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm not sure if you're referring to my current avatar or the one I used for about 2 hours yesterday *where I was dressed up as a Redcoat and was wearing my George Washington wig.* I've been filming a miniseries of Roots, already filmed episode 1, 4, part of 2, and then I told them I couldn't work on it anymore. It was very time consuming and took time away from my "real job." I decided to change that avatar back to something PC related, like now it's a pic of my current build.












I like to put some anime stuff since its been a big part of my life. I remember watching Voltron on vhs in the 80s and watching a lot of anime surprisingly from south of the border (in SD, you could get antenna feed from Mexico and they ran a bunch of anime, in spanish of course). I still try to watch stuff today though life, kids, and my rig keep me busy I don't watch enough as I would like to.

If you have a harbor tools nearby (I posted a link to the bits), check them out. Most tools can be found there for modding. I have a few of their step bits but some are pretty worn from heavy use. I may need to get a new set for the bulkheads I'll be installing. I'm only drilling one hole in the aluminum. Two more will go on the acrylic I used to cover a mora super mount I'm using as a midplate between the pedestal and the bottom chamber of my TX.

edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> That's what I needed, however, I went to a local mom and pop hardware store close to where I live. The prices are a little higher than HD or LOW, but this place has continued to survive with the big box retailers around, plus I just like the feel of the old Ace Hardware stores.


The cheapest at homes is $20 for a 1/8-1/2 bit:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-1-1-8-in-1-2-in-x-1-32-in-Step-Drill-Bit-48-89-9201/204312636

for aluminum, these harbor bits will last you a while. I used mine on thick steel so they have some wear.


----------



## pompss

if someone its interested im selling my case labs s5 with pedestals and all accessories left at $399 shipping included.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581837/case-labs-s5-with-pedestals-intel-i7-5820k-16-ddr4-ram-custom-watercooling-system


----------



## funfordcobra

That's more than new..


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That's more than new..


An S5 with a Pedestal in white with a few accessories will be over $550US


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door today.


After they stole $700 from me and it took 2.5 months to get back they will never get my business again. PPC's for life!


----------



## AresTheGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> After they stole $700 from me and it took 2.5 months to get back they will never get my business again. PPC's for life!


Outch :/


----------



## funfordcobra

Grabbed mine for 399.. with all options minus pedastool..


----------



## DarthBaggins

You don't want to know what I Paid for my M8 (w/ top and Pedestal (also a pair of AP-14's were thrown in as well))


----------



## funfordcobra

Sorry mine is a s8. The s5 is 269 from caselabs now. Just saying there's been a significant price drop.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sorry mine is a s8. The s5 is 269 from caselabs now. Just saying there's been a significant price drop.


With the accessories and Pedestal i spent $539.00 without adding the shipping which is another $35

so $399 its a great deal since people save over $150 dollars. pretty much you get the pedestal for free.

its a great case but im going itx and amd nano









Will do a build log soon.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> With the accessories and Pedestal i spent $539.00 without adding the shipping which is another $35
> 
> so $399 its a great deal since people save over $150 dollars. pretty much you get the pedestal for free.
> 
> its a great case but im going itx and amd nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a build log soon.


if you sell a case for >50% of what you paid for it you got lucky.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You don't want to know what I Paid for my M8 (w/ top and Pedestal (also a pair of AP-14's were thrown in as well))


Wonder where you got so good a deal??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Wonder where you got so good a deal??


Lmao, some local guy


----------



## SteezyTN

What screws did people use for a radiator and the radiator side mount brackets for the SMA8/STH10? Im using a Black Ice Nemesis 560 GTS with EK Vardar 140ER's (25mm height??), and the screws that came with them are only 28mm long. So I went out and bout 1 1/4 inch screws (which were only 30mm long). They are "okay", but i want some longer ones (that aren't too long) to be more secure. Also, i believe the 560 GTS uses M4 screws... What exact kind of screw type can be used/substituted. I believe i bought the 8-32 type).

Thanks


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What screws did people use for a radiator and the radiator side mount brackets for the SMA8/STH10? Im using a Black Ice Nemesis 560 GTS with EK Vardar 140ER's (25mm height??), and the screws that came with them are only 28mm long. So I went out and bout 1 1/4 inch screws (which were only 30mm long). They are "okay", but i want some longer ones (that aren't too long) to be more secure. Also, i believe the 560 GTS uses M4 screws... What exact kind of screw type can be used/substituted. I believe i bought the 8-32 type).
> 
> Thanks


according to a reviewer, Black Ice Nemesis uses 30mm, M4 screws.

so 35mm?
http://www.mcmaster.com/#91239a158/=zzc6ky

if they are 8/32, which is a HUGE screw, these are about the only 1 3/8" #8 screws I could find in black. But, I use those in my build and there is alot of extra screw


----------



## EVO PC

"Deathscythe"
Caselabs Mercury S8S

Gunmetal and black color theme inspired by the Mobile Suit Gundam Wing anime.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What screws did people use for a radiator and the radiator side mount brackets for the SMA8/STH10? Im using a Black Ice Nemesis 560 GTS with EK Vardar 140ER's (25mm height??), and the screws that came with them are only 28mm long. So I went out and bout 1 1/4 inch screws (which were only 30mm long). They are "okay", but i want some longer ones (that aren't too long) to be more secure. Also, i believe the 560 GTS uses M4 screws... What exact kind of screw type can be used/substituted. I believe i bought the 8-32 type).
> 
> Thanks


I have the same case and radiator as you, and I used the screws that came with the radiator to mount my corsair AF140 fans to the case and I have not had any problems.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> according to a reviewer, Black Ice Nemesis uses 30mm, M4 screws.
> 
> so 35mm?
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#91239a158/=zzc6ky
> 
> if they are 8/32, which is a HUGE screw, these are about the only 1 3/8" #8 screws I could find in black. But, I use those in my build and there is alot of extra screw


They are technically 30mm, but they added 2mm from the head of the screw. The amount given to actually screw the fan in is 28mm, which isn't enough. 35mm screws may work, so I think I'll pick up some of those. Thanks


----------



## VSG

M4 x 30/35mm depending on the space tolerance in your case. HWLabs used to have 30mm then switched over to 28mm because people managed to hit fins/tubes in some rare occasions. But now with more and more cases using decently thick panels, I think they are going to go back to 30mm.


----------



## funfordcobra

Caselabs black Friday sale! Would have been much nicer if they did 30% off cases instead of 50% off accessories when a case is purchased full price.

If you want a s5, s8, or sm8 just have microcenter match caselabs online price and you will save about 30%.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> "Deathscythe"
> Caselabs Mercury S8S
> 
> Gunmetal and black color theme inspired by the Mobile Suit Gundam Wing anime.


Looking slick!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you want a s5, s8, or sm8 just have microcenter match caselabs online price and you will save about 30%.


That's a great idea, let's see how fast we can get microcenter to stop selling caselabs..


----------



## X-Nine

Aside from the fact that they have a contract with us, and the fact that Microcenter has no price match guarantee for computer cases (or pretty much any other product, save for cpus when they feel like it), and the fact that you get a preconfigured case with zero customizable options, the notion that the offer we have extended not being generous enough is, quite frankly, disingenuous at best.

First world problems, I guess. smh


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Aside from the fact that they have a contract with us, and the fact that Microcenter has no price match guarantee for computer cases (or pretty much any other product, save for cpus when they feel like it), and the fact that you get a preconfigured case with zero customizable options, the notion that the offer we have extended not being generous enough is, quite frankly, disingenuous at best.
> 
> First world problems, I guess. smh


First world problems indeed! I will admit I was excited when I first saw the email regarding the discount on accessories, then I read the fine print or with full price case purchase. I don't need much for the two sm8's I have and definitely no room for another computer at the moment.


----------



## Archea47

'One free wizard with every concubine' -Sourcery, Terry Pratchett


----------



## alltheGHz

god I hope I win that caselabs contest


----------



## Dagamus NM

Does anybody know where to find the thumbnuts that hold the hard drive mounts in place on the CL website? I have been searching. For some reason, I did not get all 12 nuts needed to secure the HDD/SSD mounts, rather I had six left after assembling the rest of the SM8. It could have been me, maybe they were under a large gob of tape and I missed them, regardless I would rather just buy them outright as I don't want to haggle.

I see all of the other types of hardware from thumb screws to the mounts I need the nuts for in the first place but not the nuts themselves, please help.


----------



## Mega Man

you mean these ?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/thumbscrews-black-pkg-of-10/


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Does anybody know where to find the thumbnuts that hold the hard drive mounts in place on the CL website? I have been searching. For some reason, I did not get all 12 nuts needed to secure the HDD/SSD mounts, rather I had six left after assembling the rest of the SM8. It could have been me, maybe they were under a large gob of tape and I missed them, regardless I would rather just buy them outright as I don't want to haggle.
> 
> I see all of the other types of hardware from thumb screws to the mounts I need the nuts for in the first place but not the nuts themselves, please help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you mean these ?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/thumbscrews-black-pkg-of-10/


I think he probably means these.

5/16" Flange Nuts with 6-32 thread (10pk)

Photos ripped from CL website showing the HDD/SSD mounts that uses theses nuts in a Mercury S3.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-flange-nuts-with-6-32-thread-10pk/ 

Don't forget your nut driver while you're at it 









http://www.caselabs-store.com/8mm-5-16-inch-nut-driver/


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think he probably means these.
> 
> 5/16" Flange Nuts with 6-32 thread (10pk)
> 
> Photos ripped from CL website showing the HDD/SSD mounts that uses theses nuts in a Mercury S3.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/5-16-flange-nuts-with-6-32-thread-10pk/
> 
> Don't forget your nut driver while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/8mm-5-16-inch-nut-driver/


Exactly what I was looking for, I have a Wiha driver I use but I get them started by hand which is probably referred to them as thumb nuts.


----------



## funfordcobra

Microcenter has price matched everything I've ever asked them to. As long as its a reliable source like amazon, newegg, and or caselabs in this instance they will never say no. At this point most big box retailers are losing to online retail so even if they make 0 bucks on a sale its still a win for them because they are moving product.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I love the color of your coolant! What kind of coolant are you using? I've been looking everywhere for something like this, but I haven't had any luck. I was going to try a few different things like using Mayhems Pastel White and then adding some blue dye, and I bought some of the Pastel Purple thinking I might be able to lighten it. From the pics I've seen, it looks more blue than purple. I love to know what you're using since I'm working on a similar color scheme. Thanks.


Sorry so late. I used mayhems paste blue with some dark blue mayhems dye. I think it was 4 drops.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

So your saying that a Pedestal is 50% Off?

TCO


----------



## funfordcobra

Nope. Buy a case at FULL PRICE and the accessories are 50% off EXCLUDING pedestals.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Nope. Buy a case at FULL PRICE and the accessories are 50% off EXCLUDING pedestals.


Oh Wow. I just saw this too.



TCO


----------



## funfordcobra

what case?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what case?


S3

TCO


----------



## AresTheGod

Wow, was exited to get a little price on my SM8 (and ad some things) but no







, nevermind, I'll still get it


----------



## funfordcobra

Ugh makes me want to order one and sit on it for my mini HTPC build after pasacal 1080ti are released.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ugh makes me want to order one and sit on it for my mini HTPC build after pasacal 1080ti are released.


I should just order it to have one of the last made. I could always build another computer, but you have to have the right case to build it in.

TCO


----------



## rolldog

Awesome, thanks. I have a variety of Mayhems right now since I kept thinking of different colors, so I think some experimentation is in order once my build is complete. Thanks for the info. The color looks really good.


----------



## wadz1lla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ugh makes me want to order one and sit on it for my mini HTPC build after pasacal 1080ti are released.


This!! Man you're all horrible influences


----------



## Mega Man

Or are we really good influence that you try to stop listening to because you know we are right


----------



## JLMS2010

Green Lightning anybody? Finished it up this past weekend.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Green Lightning anybody? Finished it up this past weekend.


WHOA. That is a work of art! Such meticulous detail! Well done!!


----------



## JLMS2010

Thanks!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Thanks!


What fittings or you using for this build. On my phone so hard to tell. I see bitspower adapters but our those black primochill revolvers. If so they blend in a lot better than on my build


----------



## JLMS2010

Yes, sir. They are the Primochill Revolvers.


----------



## Mega Man

Looks great! I am jelly. I need to do a green theme sometime


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Thanks!


Great Sma8










TCO

EDIT: So how easy is it to strip the paint off of a Caselabs?

Wondering because I would like to think I could get some supplies and make a paint like Bneg did on the S3. Really diggin the idea of a pearl fleck under a white coat









And since time is of the essence here, I just might have to order one really soon.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> S3
> 
> TCO


what ?? i can't believe that makes me glad that i have a white/ gun metal gray s3 now started fully white added gun metal


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> what ?? i can't believe that makes me glad that i have a white/ gun metal gray s3 now started fully white added gun metal


I want a build log! Are you saying you are building one now? I see in your avatar the White S3.

It's hard for me to believe they are doing away with the s3 as well, but oh well. I understand their position.

TCO


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I want a build log! Are you saying you are building one now? I see in your avatar the White S3.
> 
> It's hard for me to believe they are doing away with the s3 as well, but oh well. I understand their position.
> 
> TCO


Its been my little project for a long time always changing stuff up i have and extra gun metal gray mid wall that may eventually get modded either have a custom res or be able to mount the pumps better started it around July 2014. 9/29/15 was the most recent update that's where i took apart whole loop added gun metal to it may upgrade mobo at sometime in the future as i still have a ek water block just sitting in its box.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1497336/build-log-project-white-hawk-caselabs-mercury-s3/0_100

here's the link for my slow but never finished project/ main rig


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Great Sma8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: So how easy is it to strip the paint off of a Caselabs?
> 
> Wondering because I would like to think I could get some supplies and make a paint like Bneg did on the S3. Really diggin the idea of a pearl fleck under a white coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since time is of the essence here, I just might have to order one really soon.


They're powdercoated.

As far as I know, you gotta be careful when stripping it off Aluminum.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Green Lightning anybody? Finished it up this past weekend.


Oh man, that's gorgeous. .......And I had just decided I'd be MORE than happy with an S8.... Once again, I'm undecided between both


----------



## Tunz

I ordered an SMA8 yesterday! I've been obsessing over this case for quite some time now.



@JLMS2010 Your build looks amazing, nice job! I was unsure how I felt about the new EK pump/res combos but after seeing them in your build I think I'm sold.


----------



## funfordcobra

Buckets


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh man, that's gorgeous. .......And I had just decided I'd be MORE than happy with an S8.... Once again, I'm undecided between both


Lol sorry. I've had 2 SMA8's and the S8S. I prefer the SMA8. Some people really like the horizontal layout, in which case I'd go S8/S8S. After I sold my first SMA8, I never found another case I liked as much. And I'm back to a SMA8.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Lol sorry. I've had 2 SMA8's and the S8S. I prefer the SMA8. Some people really like the horizontal layout, in which case I'd go S8/S8S. After I sold my first SMA8, I never found another case I liked as much. And I'm back to a SMA8.


No need to apologize, it's a strikingly lovely case! I think I've figured out the "solution" - I'll get both. I was considering a Parvum System 2.0 for my djing/folding rig, but there's just this telltale appeal to not only a full ATX system, and since I have a massive amount of ideas for both the S8 and the SMA8.... Gaming rig gets the SMA8, djing rig gets the S8. ^_^ It's somewhat pricier that way, but at the same time man the living room is going to look sexy when everything's all said and done, especially when you also factor in that hubby wants an STH10!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No need to apologize, it's a strikingly lovely case! I think I've figured out the "solution" - I'll get both. I was considering a Parvum System 2.0 for my djing/folding rig, but there's just this telltale appeal to not only a full ATX system, and since I have a massive amount of ideas for both the S8 and the SMA8.... Gaming rig gets the SMA8, djing rig gets the S8. ^_^ It's somewhat pricier that way, but at the same time man the living room is going to look sexy when everything's all said and done, especially when you also factor in that hubby wants an STH10!


There you go!


----------



## funfordcobra

Thise big cases are beautiful but just too big for me. I had a cosmos II that weighed about 100 lbs full and switching to the s8 has been great. I was looking to downsize lol.


----------



## rolldog

I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse with my TH10A. Not so much the case, but I wish I would have gone with the reverse ATX so my Plexi GPU waterblocks would be seen better. Maybe I should put a mirror in the bottom of my case so they can be seen better.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Great Sma8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: So how easy is it to strip the paint off of a Caselabs?
> 
> Wondering because I would like to think I could get some supplies and make a paint like Bneg did on the S3. Really diggin the idea of a pearl fleck under a white coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since time is of the essence here, I just might have to order one really soon.


Well, the weather down here in LA is finally cooling off some so you could paint it outside. I started repainting my Little Devil PC-V8 a couple months ago, but I put that on hold because of the humidity down here and getting my new TH10A in.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse with my TH10A. Not so much the case, but I wish I would have gone with the reverse ATX so my Plexi GPU waterblocks would be seen better. Maybe I should put a mirror in the bottom of my case so they can be seen better.


Same here. I kind of wish I went with the S8 or S8s because I could fit ATX instead of being limited to Matx and ITX, but I still really, really like the case.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse with my TH10A. Not so much the case, but I wish I would have gone with the reverse ATX so my Plexi GPU waterblocks would be seen better. Maybe I should put a mirror in the bottom of my case so they can be seen better.


You can get a reversing kit to convert it to R-ATX.


----------



## rolldog

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I already have my fill ports installed. Will it matter or will they just be on the other side now? If so, I can deal with that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ali13245

Does caselabs offer replacement for the square midplate that gets screwed in to the main mid plate on the SMA8? I kinda missed the spot I needed for the passthrough by a couple mm :/


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Does caselabs offer replacement for the square midplate that gets screwed in to the main mid plate on the SMA8? I kinda missed the spot I needed for the passthrough by a couple mm :/


Is this what you need?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-separator-plate/


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Is this what you need?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-separator-plate/


Yes sir! That is exactly what I need







appreciate the help.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Yes sir! That is exactly what I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate the help.


Cool


----------



## X-Nine

Surprised that a lot of people here haven't joined in on our sale and contest thread. In case you missed it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581876/caselabs-sale-and-contests


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Surprised that a lot of people here haven't joined in on our sale and contest thread. In case you missed it:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581876/caselabs-sale-and-contests


Shhhhhh. Less people, more chance for me







.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Shhhhhh. Less people, more chance for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know right! Lol


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Surprised that a lot of people here haven't joined in on our sale and contest thread. In case you missed it:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581876/caselabs-sale-and-contests


Thank for the heads-up.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> They are technically 30mm, but they added 2mm from the head of the screw. The amount given to actually screw the fan in is 28mm, which isn't enough. 35mm screws may work, so I think I'll pick up some of those. Thanks


These come in handy, but they're kinda pricey for a set of screws,

http://koolance.com/radiator-mounting-screw-and-nut-38mm

The good thing is you know it won't screw in too far to hit the fins on your rad, but it still gives you room to add any size fan you want plus add a grill, rad guard, etc without having to worry about buying new screws. It's a good idea in theory, but I don't see myself replacing every screw on my radiator with them. I was thinking about printing out the specs of these and going somewhere like Home Depot and see if anyone else makes something similar. Because it's a Koolance brand, they automatically have a premium in the price, but I haven't seen any others like it.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Is the Mac-459 only for the pedestal, or will it work with the S8 case itself?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Is the Mac-459 only for the pedestal, or will it work with the S8 case itself?


Yes, that is correct. That's for the pedestal only. I know the S8S side mount and pedestal are different. I would assume it would be the same for the S8


----------



## Anateus

Cant say enough good things about Mayhems pastel. (White mixed with non stain blue).



I also noticed I forgot to remove all that toilet paper. Obviously after making photos


----------



## wadz1lla

Yay I get to join the club this Friday!!

Started my build log too


----------



## Costas

Starting to fill my SMA8 with some gear.....



Build log over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1582417/build-log-downunder-sma8-build-d-j-vu


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Little Weekend Update . . . .
> 
> I made mounting bases for my pumps from some 3/8" acrylic.
> 
> That's thick enough to relieve the underside for all the PEM nuts, caster mounting screws, raised lips where the chassis sections overlap, etc., so that the mount fits right on the bottom, wall to wall, and is perfectly smooth on the top.
> 
> The PSU side has four M4 mounting screws using the original optional 140mm fan mounting holes.
> 
> The left side has some fan holes for a 120 fan, and another pair of holes just forward of them which came in quite handy.
> 
> Managed to secure both mounts solidly without making any new holes . . .


I got the rest of my fittings, along with the vertical mountings brackets for the D5's you recommended, and I happen to have some 1/4" and 3/8" acrylic leftovers from an earlier project, with plenty of scrap. So I think if I'm reading this correctly, you used all existing holes to mount the acrylic to the baseplate of the case. And it sounds like, if I'm understanding your use of the term "relieve", that you countersunk either the nuts or the heads of the bolts for the D5 mounts into the acrylic as well. I can certainly wing it and try to accomplish a similar feat myself, but if you can either describe that further, or point out the specific holes you mounted it to the case with, or maybe some pics around that in particular, I'd be grateful.

Otherwise, I'll wing it, and probably figure it out just fine.

Ready to get to work, finally...

- ZJ


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm gonna be laser engraving my case panels tomorrow. Is the plastic on the windows suitable for laser engraving? If I engrave the aluminum will it show up well? Should I worry about anything? @XNine


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Little Weekend Update . . . .
> 
> I made mounting bases for my pumps from some 3/8" acrylic.
> 
> That's thick enough to relieve the underside for all the PEM nuts, caster mounting screws, raised lips where the chassis sections overlap, etc., so that the mount fits right on the bottom, wall to wall, and is perfectly smooth on the top.
> 
> The PSU side has four M4 mounting screws using the original optional 140mm fan mounting holes.
> 
> The left side has some fan holes for a 120 fan, and another pair of holes just forward of them which came in quite handy.
> 
> Managed to secure both mounts solidly without making any new holes . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the rest of my fittings, along with the vertical mountings brackets for the D5's you recommended, and I happen to have some 1/4" and 3/8" acrylic leftovers from an earlier project, with plenty of scrap. So I think if I'm reading this correctly, you used all existing holes to mount the acrylic to the baseplate of the case. And it sounds like, if I'm understanding your use of the term "relieve", that you countersunk either the nuts or the heads of the bolts for the D5 mounts into the acrylic as well. I can certainly wing it and try to accomplish a similar feat myself, but if you can either describe that further, or point out the specific holes you mounted it to the case with, or maybe some pics around that in particular, I'd be grateful.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll wing it, and probably figure it out just fine.
> 
> Ready to get to work, finally...
> 
> - ZJ
Click to expand...

You're almost exactly correct . . .

By relieved, I mean the underside of the acrylic is drilled out where the caster screws and other chassis screws come up from underneath.

Here's a pic, though not a very good one, of the underside of the acrylic mounts after being painted white.

You can see where the 4 bigger relived spots are for the caster screws, and the smaller relieved spots for chassis screws.

You can also see where the edges along where there's chassis part overlap has been relieved.

The 2 groups of 4 holes each are drilled and tapped in the acrylic for the metal pump mount brackets to attach to the acrylic



The smaller one is the left side while the much larger one is for the flex bay side.

Here's the larger one installed, whereby you can get a good visual for how nicely it hides all the hardware on the bottom chassis panel . . . as well as the giant 140 fan hole . . .



Here you can see the screws to mount the pump brackets to the acrylic, and the leftmost 2 of the 4 that come up from the exiting 140 fan mount in the bottom.



A little wider angle lets you see about where the pump mounts relative to the PSU and mobo tray:

I needed room for the Aquaero and flow meter displays, if you don't have anything in the lower bays, you can move the pumps forward a little.



This pic from before the acrylic was painted, shows the 140 fan hole and the tapped holes in the acrylic that match to the 4 mounting holes for that fan hole.



Darlene


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Here's a pic, though not a very good one, of the underside of the acrylic mounts after being painted white.
> 
> Darlene


PERFECT! Thank you. I would also prefer not to have to drill new holes through the bottom of the case, so I'll also attempt tapping the acrylic for the bracket screws, as well as tapping the screws that will come up from underneath to hold the acrylic in place.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Here's a pic, though not a very good one, of the underside of the acrylic mounts after being painted white.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT! Thank you. I would also prefer not to have to drill new holes through the bottom of the case, so I'll also attempt tapping the acrylic for the bracket screws, as well as tapping the screws that will come up from underneath to hold the acrylic in place.
Click to expand...

I used M4 for the 4 main mounting screws, as they fit perfectly thru the case holes, and 6-32 for the pump bracket screws.

D.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Starting to fill my SMA8 with some gear.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1582417/build-log-downunder-sma8-build-d-j-vu


loving the real flow meter


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Starting to fill my SMA8 with some gear.....
> 
> 
> 
> Build log over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1582417/build-log-downunder-sma8-build-d-j-vu


Shiny! Pretty!


----------



## rolldog

Nevermind if this actually posted. I answered my own question once I looked closer. Nice work Diva.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> loving the real flow meter


I know! A little bit of retro feel to something that's not so retro. I bought a T fitting for my build, but the T fitting is nothing but a block of acrylic with G1/4 screw fittings.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> loving the real flow meter


Thanks for the comments.

Wanted something different to 'ye olde' Koolance, Bitspower and the like visual flow meters.

Also planning on illuminating the flow meter, specifically highlighting it with some form of backlight etc to accentuate the white translucent backing.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Is the Mac-459 only for the pedestal, or will it work with the S8 case itself?


It does fit in the side of the S8 but it needs a little tilt to get into position.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I used M4 for the 4 main mounting screws, as they fit perfectly thru the case holes, and 6-32 for the pump bracket screws.
> 
> D.


Thanks. I think I'm probably also going to follow your lead and paint the acrylic black to match the rest. The look you achieved is very consistent that way. I'm pretty certain I got tap drills for both of those, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Also, I did just post one more pic on the build log with all the fittings now that I've received. Madness.

I'll hopefully get some more posts up now that I have everything I need (of course, I've said that before).

Cheers, and thanks again.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> It does fit in the side of the S8 but it needs a little tilt to get into position.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oooh, excited!

So the MAC-459 is a bit taller than the MAC-460 to accommodate the 140mm option, but some finagling (sans hammer) allows installation in the S8.

Appreciate out-of-box thinking.


----------



## JLMS2010

I guess I am mistaken.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Here are a couple shots of the progress I have made in my second build at my second office. Today was the first day that I was there at all since my surgery a month ago. Anyhow, I figured I would get a couple shots with my phone as I didn't feel like breaking out my real camera.






I took a couple of shots trying to show the reflection on the back plates. iPhone just doesn't do it justice.

Anyhow, I have a lot of work to do, but at least I have a nice starting point.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I'm gonna be laser engraving my case panels tomorrow. Is the plastic on the windows suitable for laser engraving? If I engrave the aluminum will it show up well? Should I worry about anything? @XNine


There's no reason to be concerned about laser engraving the acrylic, the metal, though, I'm not sure. Not sure if it would scorch the surrounding powder coating out not. Typically metal is engraved prior to any kind of painting process.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Here are a couple shots of the progress I have made in my second build at my second office. Today was the first day that I was there at all since my surgery a month ago. Anyhow, I figured I would get a couple shots with my phone as I didn't feel like breaking out my real camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of shots trying to show the reflection on the back plates. iPhone just doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a lot of work to do, but at least I have a nice starting point.


Wow. Quad TX. I think that's the first I've ever seen that. Well done friend!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There's no reason to be concerned about laser engraving the acrylic, the metal, though, I'm not sure. Not sure if it would scorch the surrounding powder coating out not. Typically metal is engraved prior to any kind of painting process.


Yeah so I engraved a bit today. It was the piece that covers the hole at the bottom of the S5 (sorry, forgot part name lol), and it came out great. No scorching, no imperfections with the powerboat, nothing. No worries. I'll try and get some pictures up later.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Wow. Quad TX. I think that's the first I've ever seen that. Well done friend!


Close, quad 980ti. Reference models get the Titan waterblocks and backplates (which at the time of purchase were cheaper than 980ti custom blocks).

It seems like there is so much space but once I put in the wiring, tubing, and rads, it seems that there is not a whole lot left.


----------



## funfordcobra

Some1 said my s8 was too big and fugly. I wanted to punch them.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JWc0LXU8Ph4


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Some1 said my s8 was too big and fugly. I wanted to punch them.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JWc0LXU8Ph4


Nice. But what is with the distortion (watch the right, front side of the S8 around the 0:43 mark). Is that my screen, your camera, something else?


----------



## funfordcobra

I believe its the windows on both sides plus youtubes antishake enhancement making an illusion. I thought it looked cool like an acid flashback.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I believe its the windows on both sides plus youtubes antishake enhancement making an illusion. I thought it looked cool like an acid flashback.


Ok. I don't think it is the windows on your S8 ... the outside of the case is distorted. It reminded me of some of the Star Trek effects on voyager.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> PERFECT! Thank you. I would also prefer not to have to drill new holes through the bottom of the case, so I'll also attempt tapping the acrylic for the bracket screws, as well as tapping the screws that will come up from underneath to hold the acrylic in place.


What, may I ask, are you using to tap the screw holes into the acrylic? I'm planning to incorporate some acrylic into my new build, but I've never worked with acrylic before. When mounting the acrylic, should the screws go all the way through or just partly into the acrylic so it'll hold? One thing I thought I would ask is I'm planning to attach some acrylic sheets to the double reservoir mounts on the chassis divider in the TH10A. Since I'll have 2 x 250mm reservoirs, 2 x Aquacool D5 Pumps, 2 x Bitspower D5 Mod Tops, 2 x Bitspower Pump Mod upgrade kits, and 2 x D5 Update Kits, the two of these will probably have a good bit of weight. So, if I want to cover the double reservoir mounts inside the case with an acrylic sheet, should the acrylic sheet be secured to the reservoir mounts, and then, when mounting the reservoir/pump/ pump top be secured to the acrylic and the reservoir mounts, since the reservoir mounts are removable? I was thinking about putting a hole through the acrylic sheet and the reservoir mounts, use screws long enough to go through both, and then using something similar to lock nuts to secure everything but the lock nuts would have to be small enough to fit behind the reservoir mounts to remain out of site.

If this sounds like the correct way to do this, or if you have other suggestions to keep everything more secure, please let me know. And fyi, the tops of my reservoirs will be connected to the fill ports added to the top of my case.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Some1 said my s8 was too big and fugly. I wanted to punch them.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JWc0LXU8Ph4


Do it.








Nice video of the build, and that Acer Predator, whoa!


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I deleted his comment and banned him lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol he was a "special" individual, never saw if they responded to what they were running either


----------



## StuttgartRob

Completed Pics of My build that I finished in April


----------



## Wolfsbora

@StuttgartRob, looks great! Btw, you have 2 of my favorite PC parts in this build: a CL case, of course, and the amazing Aquaero (looks to be the 6 XT varient). Awesome!


----------



## rolldog

I have a dilemma. After getting a little buyer's remorse because I didn't order my case in a reverse setup, Diva told me about the conversion kit that Caselabs sells so the TH10A can be converted later on. So, of course, I ordered it. Luckily, I'm still waiting on some parts from overseas so I haven't done much with my build yet. One thing I did do is add my fill ports to the case, which are exactly in line where the screw holes are for the reverse conversion. So, I'm going to have to move my fill ports. That's going to leave me with 2 holes in the top of my case.

I'm looking for a little advice on what I should do about this. Since I'm mounting 2 x 480mm rads in push/pull on top of my case, I added a 120mm top. I kept the top as is and put the fill ports under it. Has anyone ever tried using Bondo on their case to mod it or to cover up holes? I'm just wondering if I should try patching them, and if so, would Bondo stick? Of course, I didn't plan to powdercoat the Bondo so it'll still be noticeable, but not as noticeable as 2 holes. Usually, the holes wouldn't be seen because of the top, but I was thinking about cutting out the top and replacing it with acrylic, that's been laser cut for ventilation.

So, I could either try patching the holes or not adding the acrylic top. If anyone has ever tried using Bondo to mod their case please let me know.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have a dilemma. After getting a little buyer's remorse because I didn't order my case in a reverse setup, Diva told me about the conversion kit that Caselabs sells so the TH10A can be converted later on. So, of course, I ordered it. Luckily, I'm still waiting on some parts from overseas so I haven't done much with my build yet. One thing I did do is add my fill ports to the case, which are exactly in line where the screw holes are for the reverse conversion. So, I'm going to have to move my fill ports. That's going to leave me with 2 holes in the top of my case.
> 
> I'm looking for a little advice on what I should do about this. Since I'm mounting 2 x 480mm rads in push/pull on top of my case, I added a 120mm top. I kept the top as is and put the fill ports under it. Has anyone ever tried using Bondo on their case to mod it or to cover up holes? I'm just wondering if I should try patching them, and if so, would Bondo stick? Of course, I didn't plan to powdercoat the Bondo so it'll still be noticeable, but not as noticeable as 2 holes. Usually, the holes wouldn't be seen because of the top, but I was thinking about cutting out the top and replacing it with acrylic, that's been laser cut for ventilation.
> 
> So, I could either try patching the holes or not adding the acrylic top. If anyone has ever tried using Bondo to mod their case please let me know.


order replacement panel when you order reverse hardware, and just replace the panel that has holes in it?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> order replacement panel when you order reverse hardware, and just replace the panel that has holes in it?


Oh yea! See, this is my first Caselabs case, so I keep forgetting how modular this thing is. This is the best case in the world! What a simple solution for such a difficult dilemma. The guys, or girls, who started building these cases from the beginning were geniuses. I'm so used to having to repair things when something like this happens, buying another top didn't even cross my mind.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know what exactly comes with the conversion kit for the TH10A? I'm assuming it's a front panel and a back panel, and then the center divider just flips around. I just want to make sure before I go buying more stuff from Caselabs.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> order replacement panel when you order reverse hardware, and just replace the panel that has holes in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea! See, this is my first Caselabs case, so I keep forgetting how modular this thing is. This is the best case in the world! What a simple solution for such a difficult dilemma. The guys, or girls, who started building these cases from the beginning were geniuses. I'm so used to having to repair things when something like this happens, buying another top didn't even cross my mind.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know what exactly comes with the conversion kit for the TH10A? I'm assuming it's a front panel and a back panel, and then the center divider just flips around. I just want to make sure before I go buying more stuff from Caselabs.
Click to expand...

iirc, . . . it would be the front panels, (inner chassis and outer snap on) and the rear chassis panel.

The top and bottom chassis panels have 2 sets of holes and the main divider panel flips over as you thought.

The M8 was the genius creation that was completely ambidextrous right out of the box, you could build it either way with no additional parts.

D.


----------



## cyphon

Just finished doing pictures for my HTPC build. It's a Caselabs s5, with an EVGA micro x99 board and an MSI GTX 970.








*Build Log*


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> What, may I ask, are you using to tap the screw holes into the acrylic? I'm planning to incorporate some acrylic into my new build, but I've never worked with acrylic before. When mounting the acrylic, should the screws go all the way through or just partly into the acrylic so it'll hold?


I got 2 tap kits from local hardware store. One that contained the M4 tap, the other the 6-32 tap. I don't think there is a requirement to go all the way through the acrylic or not. You're introducing (marginal) weakness in it whenever you drill in it. I don't think going all the way through is going to be that much more weak than just a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> One thing I thought I would ask is I'm planning to attach some acrylic sheets to the double reservoir mounts on the chassis divider in the TH10A. Since I'll have 2 x 250mm reservoirs, 2 x Aquacool D5 Pumps, 2 x Bitspower D5 Mod Tops, 2 x Bitspower Pump Mod upgrade kits, and 2 x D5 Update Kits, the two of these will probably have a good bit of weight. So, if I want to cover the double reservoir mounts inside the case with an acrylic sheet, should the acrylic sheet be secured to the reservoir mounts, and then, when mounting the reservoir/pump/ pump top be secured to the acrylic and the reservoir mounts, since the reservoir mounts are removable? I was thinking about putting a hole through the acrylic sheet and the reservoir mounts, use screws long enough to go through both, and then using something similar to lock nuts to secure everything but the lock nuts would have to be small enough to fit behind the reservoir mounts to remain out of site.
> 
> If this sounds like the correct way to do this, or if you have other suggestions to keep everything more secure, please let me know. And fyi, the tops of my reservoirs will be connected to the fill ports added to the top of my case.


All of that sounds fine. For stability's sakes, I think my preference is to not tap and just use a locknut as you suggest. Especially if there is going to be significant weight involved. To that exact point, I just put together the two D5's, kits, and associated piping for the outputs and drain line, and its HEAVY as hell. I think I may end up just drilling through the bottom of the case instead of using the acrylic. I'm going to give it a good stare and think tonight and move forward one way or the other either this evening or tomorrow.

Reservoirs are mounted, as shown in the latest >>Build Log Post<<.

Cheers,
- ZJ


----------



## sdmf74

Nice job. Gotta love them pedastals


----------



## alltheGHz

Here are the pictures of the laser engraving test I did on a fan hole cover thing. No scorching, warping, ect.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Soooo, I ordered an S3 Pedestal with some lagniappe cash I earned from work.... Guess I am up for another S3 build soon.. Waiting on a response from Caselabs about White paint availability for the Main Case.










TCO


----------



## ruffhi

How thick are CaseLab panels? The one I am thinking off is the top of the mid-chassis in the S5 / S8. I have been allowing / thinking that they are 2mm / 5/64" ... is that right?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have a dilemma. After getting a little buyer's remorse because I didn't order my case in a reverse setup, Diva told me about the conversion kit that Caselabs sells so the TH10A can be converted later on. So, of course, I ordered it. Luckily, I'm still waiting on some parts from overseas so I haven't done much with my build yet. One thing I did do is add my fill ports to the case, which are exactly in line where the screw holes are for the reverse conversion. So, I'm going to have to move my fill ports. That's going to leave me with 2 holes in the top of my case.


McMaster Carr sells plastic sheet metal plugs in white and black to fill whatever size hole you drilled


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> How thick are CaseLab panels? The one I am thinking off is the top of the mid-chassis in the S5 / S8. I have been allowing / thinking that they are 2mm / 5/64" ... is that right?


That one isn't that thick . . .

That's the thinnest aluminum I've found anywhere on the case, it's about .060", or nominally 1/16", or about 1.5mm

D..


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That one isn't that thick . . .
> 
> That's the thinnest aluminum I've found anywhere on the case, it's about .060", or nominally 1/16", or about 1.5mm
> 
> D..


Thanks Diva. That gives me more options for grommets.

Funny story here ... I recently moved from NY to Boston and I am still finding my way around / getting my bearings re my new surroundings / finding stores, etc. I saw a Grainger at one corner that I drive past about once a week ... and I didn't know what the store was - maybe auto such as Auto-Zone. I checked online and found they sell a whole lot of interesting stuff. I am definitely dropping in on them next weekend







.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Soooo, I ordered an S3 Pedestal with some lagniappe cash I earned from work.... Guess I am up for another S3 build soon.. Waiting on a response from Caselabs about White paint availability for the Main Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Colin, maybe you could buy all replacement parts, for your new S3 build!









I believe replacement parts are offered in White...

Of coarse, the case would cost about twice as much as normal! But, what the heck, you want a White case, Right?









Hey brother, how you been?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Soooo, I ordered an S3 Pedestal with some lagniappe cash I earned from work.... Guess I am up for another S3 build soon.. Waiting on a response from Caselabs about White paint availability for the Main Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Colin, maybe you could buy all replacement parts, for your new S3 build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe replacement parts are offered in White...
> 
> Of coarse, the case would cost about twice as much as normal! But, what the heck, you want a White case, Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, how you been?
Click to expand...

iirc, They are having a "White Sale" again for a week at the end of December.

Plan to order then.

D.


----------



## rolldog

Does anyone have or know how to get a model, maybe a CAD file or something similar, that shows the dimensions, measurements, etc of everything inside and outside of a Caselabs TH10A? I know these exist and are available from somewhere, but does anyone have any suggestions?

What I really need is something similar to what Caselabs has listed on their website for the S5. They call it a technical document, and it has all the measurements of everything inside and outside of the case.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Colin, maybe you could buy all replacement parts, for your new S3 build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe replacement parts are offered in White...
> 
> Of course, the case would cost about twice as much as normal! But, what the heck, you want a White case, Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, how you been?


I have been laying low. The Car business is a tad slow right now (Meaning I cannot buy big cases at the moment







)

But I have a little chunk of change that I've held on to, so I could get a case that I have been looking at. Tried to glance at the parvums, Lian Li Cases, In Wins Etc, but my heart I have found really lies in the Caselabs.

Since the bad news about the EOL of the S3, I decided I am going to give the case another shot of life at my house. My Woman needs a computer and the options I have are to give her the Gunmetal and White one I built for my work and build in another for myself. I have wanted to go all white but just haven't been sure about the ext color and how it holds up due to dust and dirty fingers. I am one of the few how touch the case and have noticed that it won't theoretically get to dirty.

So I purchased the S3 pedestal to give the boys over there a head start on that while I wait for the 25th and the "White XMas" Sale.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> iirc, They are having a "White Sale" again for a week at the end of December.
> 
> Plan to order then.
> 
> D.


I miss our walks, the small talks, the









Don't forget about me Diva.







After our last cup of Irish coffee, I am sorry things got a little out of hand Diva.

Ill make it up to you







A candlelit dinner perhaps? Maybe getting greasy working on the Bikes for once?

TCO


----------



## Willius

Finished up some of the tubing in the S3 Pedestal.



Sorry for the bad quality picture


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Finished up some of the tubing in the S3 Pedestal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality picture


You make me excited.

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Soooo, I ordered an S3 Pedestal with some lagniappe cash I earned from work.... Guess I am up for another S3 build soon.. Waiting on a response from Caselabs about White paint availability for the Main Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Colin, maybe you could buy all replacement parts, for your new S3 build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe replacement parts are offered in White...
> 
> Of coarse, the case would cost about twice as much as normal! But, what the heck, you want a White case, Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, how you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iirc, They are having a "White Sale" again for a week at the end of December.
> 
> Plan to order then.
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

"White Sale", as in White is back for that time period?

It would be a great opportunity to get the White S8 + Pedestal, I always wanted (needed)!


----------



## IT Diva

Since it's so quiet at the moment . . . .

Little Weekend Update:

Just about down to waiting on the guts now . . .

I ordered a Gigabyte "Gaming Series" mobo, the ones with the red and white color scheme . . Going to go with a red, white, & blue theme.

The lighted midplate required some unique out of the box ideas to manage the cabling to the top compartment:













Darlene


----------



## NavyChief

Here are some shots of the completed build (Blue BAWLS) as it stands now. Contemplating making some additional changes to the mid-plate though.











Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1539565/sponsored-blue-bawls-sth10-r5e-5930k-copper-tubing


----------



## X-Nine

Some stellar looking builds going on in here! Damn fine work!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Finished up some of the tubing in the S3 Pedestal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler! for pics that I mention below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality picture


Alright! Looking good. Time for some observations & Qs ...
- the S5 pedistal is 1.5" wider than the S3
- you only have 1 set of fans per rad
- you have plenty of room in between the rads for your pump
- Q: How think are your rads?
- Q: Do you have a build log ... would love to see more pics ... especially where those tubes are going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Since it's so quiet at the moment . . . . Little Weekend Update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler! for pics that I mention below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


I dig that top section ... wires and tubes going everywhere ... very non linear. I also like what you have done with to hide the cables heading north ... both inside the case and outside.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Alright! Looking good. Time for some observations & Qs ...
> - the S5 pedistal is 1.5" wider than the S3
> - you only have 1 set of fans per rad
> - you have plenty of room in between the rads for your pump
> - Q: How think are your rads?
> - Q: Do you have a build log ... would love to see more pics ... especially where those tubes are going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig that top section ... wires and tubes going everywhere ... very non linear. I also like what you have done with to hide the cables heading north ... both inside the case and outside.


I use EK rads, and in the pedestal there are 1 XE and 1 PE so a 60mm thick and a 40mm thick rad. I have hung up my reservoir onto the front main case radiator, so 1 of the tubes that go up is the feed/inlet for the pump. The other goes upwards towards the cooling components ( ram in this case )

And no I do not have a build log, do not have the time for it. Having a own business in the flower trade. Doing a app development school course in the evening. Doing little things to my build here and there, I will of course post a picture then and now here


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Since it's so quiet at the moment . . . .
> 
> Little Weekend Update:
> 
> Just about down to waiting on the guts now . . .
> 
> I ordered a Gigabyte "Gaming Series" mobo, the ones with the red and white color scheme . . Going to go with a red, white, & blue theme.
> 
> The lighted midplate required some unique out of the box ideas to manage the cabling to the top compartment:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Gorgeous!
Very slick cabling job, and well routed.
I can't tell from the latest photos, you must be using the extended top?


----------



## apw63

I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.

Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


----------



## ruffhi

Does anyone know what allow type the CaseLab aluminum sheets are?

*Alloy Type*
2024
3003
5052
6061
6063


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.
> 
> Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


The dust is coming in from the fans so sealing it will not help but do what you want


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.
> 
> Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


just get a datavac and blow it out twice a month.


----------



## AresTheGod

Finaly ordered the Fast shipping SM8 case, didn't want to wait too much....
Guess it will be a bit tight inside the case due to the fact that there's no extended top, but if i realy want to be good, shouldn't i just take a 360 rad for the top (and not a 480)?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.
> 
> Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


I'm using DEMCiflex and Silverstone on each incoming fan hole. It seems to be ok with internal dust but there is still a trace coming in, I do have positive pressure. My temps are still good with the double filters.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was debating on snagging some filters for the M8, just might snag a datavac since I'm overdue a maint ceaning. But rig is loaded up in the 4Runner for the 1300mile trip back to GA


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That one isn't that thick . . .
> 
> That's the thinnest aluminum I've found anywhere on the case, it's about .060", or nominally 1/16", or about 1.5mm
> 
> D..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Diva. That gives me more options for grommets.
> 
> Funny story here ... I recently moved from NY to Boston and I am still finding my way around / getting my bearings re my new surroundings / finding stores, etc. I saw a Grainger at one corner that I drive past about once a week ... and I didn't know what the store was - maybe auto such as Auto-Zone. I checked online and found they sell a whole lot of interesting stuff. I am definitely dropping in on them next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Grainger is really really expensive. Even when a company I worked for spent millions a year there I could still go to places like home depot and with tax it was cheaper then grainger.

Just wanted to warn you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Does anyone have or know how to get a model, maybe a CAD file or something similar, that shows the dimensions, measurements, etc of everything inside and outside of a Caselabs TH10A? I know these exist and are available from somewhere, but does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> What I really need is something similar to what Caselabs has listed on their website for the S5. They call it a technical document, and it has all the measurements of everything inside and outside of the case.


Talk with Kevin is my only thought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.
> 
> Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


need more info. More fans in then out does not nessisarrily mean positive pressure. What kinds of fans. What speeds?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I have a Mercury S8 with pedestal. I love this case best, case I've ever owned. As great as the case is, its equally sucks at preventing dust intrusion. I have DEMCiflex filters on the fan inlets. I still get dust intrusion around the panels. I have more fans blowing in to the case than out. You would think with the positive pressure no dust would get in. So here is my question, has any one use weather stripping like this Frost King R734H Sponge Rubber to seal up the case? I could run it around the inside of the snap on panels. The stripping would remain hidden.
> 
> Looking for users thoughts about this idea, for and against all are welcome.


The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...

I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...

I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...









BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...









Mike


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...
> 
> I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...
> 
> I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Come on mike you know that the majority of the dust is coming through the fans!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...
> 
> I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...
> 
> I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mike you know that the majority of the dust is coming through the fans!
Click to expand...

Of coarse it is, but he'd get more positive pressure by sealing all of the gaps in the case...

And possibly better temps, possibly...


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That gives me more options for grommets.
> 
> Funny story here ... I recently moved from NY to Boston and I am still finding my way around / getting my bearings re my new surroundings / finding stores, etc. I saw a Grainger at one corner that I drive past about once a week ... and I didn't know what the store was - maybe auto such as Auto-Zone. I checked online and found they sell a whole lot of interesting stuff. I am definitely dropping in on them next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Grainger is really really expensive. Even when a company I worked for spent millions a year there I could still go to places like home depot and with tax it was cheaper then grainger.
Click to expand...

Noted. I'll be sure to price check them. I've been known to buy stuff from newegg and pay no shipping / tax and then call my CC bank (citibank) and claim a 'rewind' benefit for the price difference between (say) Amazon who have a cheaper price but want to charge me tax (which makes it more expensive than NewEgg. So ... I get the cheaper amazon price for no tax or shipping.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...
> 
> I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...
> 
> I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mike you know that the majority of the dust is coming through the fans!
Click to expand...

Considering how much air is being pulled through the fans and the rads, my S8 doesn't really seem to be any worse than my TJ07 was for dust build-up. I gave up on filters a long time ago, just give it a good cleaning occasionally.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...
> 
> I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...
> 
> I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mike you know that the majority of the dust is coming through the fans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of coarse it is, but he'd get more positive pressure by sealing all of the gaps in the case...
> 
> And possibly better temps, possibly...
Click to expand...

the point of all the positive pressure is to push air out of all the gaps.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Talk with Kevin is my only thought


they dont give any "CAD" files out, for any reason
Would have to be a third party


----------



## Mega Man

i see


----------



## ACallander

Can I convert my S5 to have a regular size window with ventilation holes and add the radiator mount in the bottom of the case?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can I convert my S5 to have a regular size window with ventilation holes and add the radiator mount in the bottom of the case?


Radiator in the bottom, like the s8?
(No, there isn't enough room down there for a rad)


----------



## Mega Man

sure there is.... mod it,


----------



## NE0XY

I'm planning to build a small server for home usage etc and since I have an SMA8 (+2 pedestals) and love the quality I want to go for a small Caselabs case, which one would be suitable for my needs?
I'm thinking the S5 would be nice?
Fill upp the flexbay with drives, and just to make sure I understand correctly: this one works for the side of the case right? (lower compartment):
http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-side-mount-mercury-s5-s8-pedestal/ or is it only if used with pedestal?

Thank you


----------



## ruffhi

Quite a few people are putting NASs into the X2M (I did).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The CaseLabs cases aren't sealed as good as they can be...
> 
> I think your idea may help, it'll also help with a better positive pressure build...
> 
> I'd try it, you have nothing to lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My SM8 also gets very dusty, even with DemciFilters over all of the intake fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mike you know that the majority of the dust is coming through the fans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of coarse it is, but he'd get more positive pressure by sealing all of the gaps in the case...
> 
> And possibly better temps, possibly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point of all the positive pressure is to push air out of all the gaps.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be to force the air out to the rear exhaust fan?


----------



## batmanwcm

I was thinking the same. I just installed 4 fans as intake on my S3 (2 top, 2 front) because I believe the air will find its way out either through the rear exhaust or any other opening.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm planning to build a *small server* for home usage etc and since I have an SMA8 (+2 pedestals) and love the quality I want to go for a small Caselabs case, which one would be suitable for my needs?
> I'm thinking the S5 would be nice?
> Fill upp the flexbay with drives, and just to make sure I understand correctly: this one works for the side of the case right? (lower compartment):
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/hdd-side-mount-mercury-s5-s8-pedestal/ or is it only if used with pedestal?
> 
> Thank you


S3
OR
X2M

Check out ruffi and my build to see what you can fit into x2m

Mine is going to end up with more than enough power to handle pretty much anything while staying with mITX size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Wouldn't it be to force the air out to the rear exhaust fan?


Na, people usually use positive pressure to keep crap out of the gaps in the case so the only air entering the case is thru the filtered intakes?


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> S3
> OR
> X2M
> 
> Check out ruffi and my build to see what you can fit into x2m
> 
> Mine is going to end up with more than enough power to handle pretty much anything while staying with mITX size.


Thanks I'll check that out.
The reason I didn't pick the S3 is that it's discontinued now (jan 4th). And with S5 I can add pedestal later if I would need more drives, though I doubt it, but still it's nice to know I have the possibility.

Is it possible to add pedestals for the X2M?

Edit Would it be possible to mount these in the front of an S5?
ICY DOCK Flexcage 3x3,5"
http://www.inet.se/produkt/4903170/icy-dock-flexcage-3x3-5-till-usb-3-0#/specs


----------



## apw63

Thank you all for your input. I'll let you know what I decide. I will be doing a major take down (cleaning) and some reconfiguring after the holidays.


----------



## LookN4Me707

S8 Case showed up on Monday 4 weeks after order and I must say I am happy. I have found only one minor defect on the door. I will attach pictures as soon as I get home. Other than that I am giddy as a kid on Christmas night to start this build. Time to start planning out all the water cooling parts and the big decision of whether to go with hard pipe or soft tubing for this build.

CPU
Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU and GPU Cooler
Dual Custom Loops
Motherboard
Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Storage
Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI)
Case
CaseLabs M ercury S8
Power Supply
SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

Will start a build log when the water cooling parts start to arrive.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ordered my S3 Pedestal not but a couple days ago...

It was Shipped Today









That's Crazy.

TCO

Really Need the 25th to come around to order the White S3 Case


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ordered my S3 Pedestal not but a couple days ago...
> 
> It was Shipped Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Crazy.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Really Need the 25th to come around to order the White S3 Case


Colin, it only took 1 week, from order to arrival, for my SM8 pedestal...

Parts and pedestals ship really quick, maybe I should order an S8, all in parts, just so I can get it quicker!

It may cost $1,000,000.00 though


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Thanks I'll check that out.
> The reason I didn't pick the S3 is that it's discontinued now (jan 4th). And with S5 I can add pedestal later if I would need more drives, though I doubt it, but still it's nice to know I have the possibility.
> 
> Is it possible to add pedestals for the X2M?
> 
> Edit Would it be possible to mount these in the front of an S5?
> ICY DOCK Flexcage 3x3,5"
> http://www.inet.se/produkt/4903170/icy-dock-flexcage-3x3-5-till-usb-3-0#/specs


no pedestal for X2M,
also s3 accessories will be available for one year after discontinued, why not just purchase it right away and then dont assemble and put it away in the closet.

yes they will fit,
why not these?
http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=163


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> no pedestal for X2M,
> also s3 accessories will be available for one year after discontinued, why not just purchase it right away and then dont assemble and put it away in the closet.
> 
> yes they will fit,
> why not these?
> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=163


Thank you for your help =)
I'll consider it =)

The one I linked where the only one I could fins in the Swedish store, but that one seems better =)
That'll leave me with 15 HDDs in the front, this aint gonna be cheap =D


----------



## ruffhi

The hot swap HDD cage I like the look of is the Kingwin KF-4002. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued and replaced with an uglier (to me) version ... KF-4001.

They are both only 4 bays but they do have the ability to mount your own 120mm fan!

Note that I don't use a hot swap cage so my view should be discounted.


----------



## Archea47

Nice finds on the Icy Dock 3.5" options guys!

I have a 2x2.5+1x3.5 in the front of my S8 + Ped for my SSDs and slow disc. I think I'll order one of these 3.5" bays for my new server Pegasus later today. Looks like it's light years ahead of the bay hard drive coolers of 5 years ago


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The hot swap HDD cage I like the look of is the Kingwin KF-4002. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued and replaced with an uglier (to me) version ... KF-4001.
> 
> They are both only 4 bays but they do have the ability to mount your own 120mm fan!
> 
> Note that I don't use a hot swap cage so my view should be discounted.


I really like that you can have a 120mm fan instead of the 80mm one.
But it says something about Raid that I don't understand? And also only max 4TB hdd compatible?


----------



## alltheGHz

I don't really see in what situation a hot swap bay could be of use to the average consumer. I mean I can see the application in a data center, or maybe for a heavy duty work station, but why not use a crossover cable, or just shoot the files over the web?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I really like that you can have a 120mm fan instead of the 80mm one.
> But it says something about Raid that I don't understand? And also only max 4TB hdd compatible?


Isn't the RAID comment saying that if you want to put the HDDs into a RAID format, you need a raid controller (or software). I read that to say that the HDD cage doesn't automatically supply raid functions.

The 'Support for up to 4TB HDD' comment doesn't seem right. If you delete the 'TB' part then I would agree - you can only put up to 4 HDDs in it.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Isn't the RAID comment saying that if you want to put the HDDs into a RAID format, you need a raid controller (or software). I read that to say that the HDD cage doesn't automatically supply raid functions.
> 
> The 'Support for up to 4TB HDD' comment doesn't seem right. If you delete the 'TB' part then I would agree - you can only put up to 4 HDDs in it.


Directly taken from the site: "Support for up to 4TB HDD." "3.5″ Internal hot swap rack raid-4 bay" Supports SATA II (3.0 Gb/s)
But I don't get why a 6TB drive wouldn't work?

But nevermind, this is a discussion for another thread yes? =P

I'll either get an S5 or S3 with 2 ICY Dock HDD thingys =)

Edit misread something and changed it


----------



## ruffhi

@Neoxy - I saw that comment too. I don't understand it either.

Anyway - here is a link for a S5 NAS build. I thought I had a link for an S3 NAS build that showed it was very tight once you put in the HDD cages ... but I can't find that now.

The Nova is a little bit deeper than the S3 / S5 so that it can handle HDD cages.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Isn't the RAID comment saying that if you want to put the HDDs into a RAID format, you need a raid controller (or software). I read that to say that the HDD cage doesn't automatically supply raid functions.
> 
> The 'Support for up to 4TB HDD' comment doesn't seem right. If you delete the 'TB' part then I would agree - you can only put up to 4 HDDs in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Directly taken from the site: "Support for up to 4TB HDD." "3.5″ Internal hot swap rack raid-4 bay" Supports SATA II (3.0 Gb/s)
> But I don't get why a 6TB drive wouldn't work?
> 
> But nevermind, this is a discussion for another thread yes? =P
> 
> I'll either get an S5 or S3 with 2 or three ICY Dock HDD thingys =)
Click to expand...

I'll throw in. It was probably a cya type of statement. (I am speculating ) When it was designed they probably only had 4TB hds out. So they tested it on them. Now in our sue happy world a smart lawyer cyas. No matter what. I never read 6TB HDDs will not work. Just that they are not supported. Just like 2400 ram isn't officially supported on most platforms. Does not mean it does not work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I don't really see in what situation a hot swap bay could be of use to the average consumer. I mean I can see the application in a data center, or maybe for a heavy duty work station, but why not use a crossover cable, or just shoot the files over the web?


Very useful in Nas or if your swap your os drive often.

I would not buy a box for raid however. But that is a personal choice


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> @Neoxy - I saw that comment too. I don't understand it either.
> 
> Anyway - here is a link for a S5 NAS build. I thought I had a link for an S3 NAS build that showed it was very tight once you put in the HDD cages ... but I can't find that now.
> 
> The Nova is a little bit deeper than the S3 / S5 so that it can handle HDD cages.


Thanks I'll check that out.
Yea I wonder how much space I'll have left after putting the cages in, but it should be fine if it's a little tight, there wont be much other hardware in it anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'll throw in. It was probably a cya type of statement. (I am speculating ) When it was designed they probably only had 4TB hds out. So they tested it on them. Now in our sue happy world a smart lawyer cyas. No matter what. I never read 6TB HDDs will not work. Just that they are not supported. Just like 2400 ram isn't officially supported on most platforms. Does not mean it does not work
> Very useful in Nas or if your swap your os drive often.
> 
> I would not buy a box for raid however. But that is a personal choice


I see, It's just med being paranoid. =P
I'll use the S5 as NAS/Server so HotSwap might come in handy =)


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I don't really see in what situation a hot swap bay could be of use to the average consumer. I mean I can see the application in a data center, or maybe for a heavy duty work station, but why not use a crossover cable, or just shoot the files over the web?


Replacing bad drives without having to turn it off and disassemble it are big reasons, if I have a problem I don't need to turn off my NAS to fix the array I can keep it on and replace etc.

And being that my NAS serves 3 different houses and families downtime isn't really understood by the people who just want my stuff to work when they want it too (which is always lol)

There are a few circumstances that I've had with my current NAS that I really can't wait to have hotswap bays.

I got em because it's the only way to fit 10 drives into the front of x2m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Directly taken from the site: "Support for up to 4TB HDD." "3.5″ Internal hot swap rack raid-4 bay" Supports SATA II (3.0 Gb/s)
> But I don't get why a 6TB drive wouldn't work?
> 
> But nevermind, this is a discussion for another thread yes? =P
> 
> I'll either get an S5 or S3 with 2 ICY Dock HDD thingys =)
> 
> Edit misread something and changed it


Size doesn't matter it literally passes thru the sata connection, so if your board supports it the cage supports it.

I believe the cages won't fit into the s3, and if you use the caselabs drive mounts it's insanely tight, this is why I didn't build NAS till x2m dropped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'll throw in. It was probably a cya type of statement. (I am speculating ) When it was designed they probably only had 4TB hds out. So they tested it on them. Now in our sue happy world a smart lawyer cyas. No matter what. I never read 6TB HDDs will not work. Just that they are not supported. Just like 2400 ram isn't officially supported on most platforms. Does not mean it does not work
> Very useful in Nas or if your swap your os drive often.
> 
> I would not buy a box for raid however. But that is a personal choice


Hotswap is primarily used by people with raid. (And yes I realize you said "But that is a personal choice")

The silly removing a drive to transfer files and doing mundane tasks is antiquated with the existence of cheap huge flash media.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I got em because it's the only way to fit 10 drives into the front of x2m
> Size doesn't matter it literally passes thru the sata connection, so if your board supports it the cage supports it.
> 
> I believe the cages won't fit into the s3, and if you use the caselabs drive mounts it's insanely tight, this is why I didn't build NAS till x2m dropped.


Will the http://www.amazon.co.uk/Icy-Dock-FlexCage-Trayless-5-25-inch/dp/B00CY1QYLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449746666&sr=8-1&keywords=Icy+Dock+FlexCage+MB975SP-B fit into the X2M then you think?


----------



## seross69

Hotswap is also useful for making backups and being able to store off site. I back up photos and movie iso's to a drive and store in safe deposit box


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavyChief*
> 
> Here are some shots of the completed build (Blue BAWLS) as it stands now. Contemplating making some additional changes to the mid-plate though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1539565/sponsored-blue-bawls-sth10-r5e-5930k-copper-tubing


Wow ! you've got some bawls to post your screenshots ! Awesome build and the paint is perfect.


----------



## Whisenhunter

I built a box. What next?


----------



## wadz1lla

I built a box too!


----------



## TUFinside

oh my ! 2 S8S in a row


----------



## wadz1lla

Great "little" case


----------



## AresTheGod

Little update about the shipping of my SM8.
Well i'm quite surprised. I took the Quick Ship edition and I ordered everything the 8Th and I'm about to recive my case on the 15th (if UPS is right, 
) soo it would take less then 1 week (kinda good compared to some who waited 1 month~) !
I'll up this when the package wiol arrive (actually in a city realy near to Paris)
Feeling exited


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> I built a box. What next?


Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> I built a box. What next?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!
Click to expand...

Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .









Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build









Darlene



Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.


*Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo









I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

GMTA,

I went with the Trident Z as well . . .

Top tier gear that for a change, has an aesthetic that works with my color scheme.

D.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.
> ...


This combo looks soooo Formel 1 / Motorsport like









It almost makes me want to pick up the GByte board for the S3 build. But I'll wait for M8I monoblock before I make my final decission


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> *Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.


That thing is so itty bitty it is cute while packing quite the wallop for its size. That waterblock is choice too.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> I built a box. What next?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
Click to expand...

Yes, that would be an excellent name!

It looks like a Gentlemen's Club in Tampa, or any other big city... Could be a Whore House too!

That would make you the "Madam"

Have a good day, Madam!


----------



## Archea47

The Painted Jezebel nextdoor perhaps?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> I built a box. What next?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that would be an excellent name!
> 
> It looks like a Gentlemen's Club in Tampa, or any other big city... Could be a Whore House too!
> 
> That would make you the "Madam"
> 
> Have a good day, Madam!
Click to expand...

You mean Mums Venus? Not sure on the phone with spelled since I've only heard of it, never experienced it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

On the spelling, damn spell check

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I got my reversal kit in for my TH10A, got it installed, but I have a couple of questions. I bought a PSU mount to use before adding the reversal kit, and it looks like the only way it's going to work with a reverse setup is you'll be looking at the bottom of the PSU mount, unless they make a different one for the reverse layout. Anyone know?

And, regarding the front detachable cover, if I flip it around, the Caselabs sticker is upside down in the top left corner. How should I remove it without tearing it up so I can stick it back on the front panel correctly, heat it up?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> I built a box. What next?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that would be an excellent name!
> 
> It looks like a Gentlemen's Club in Tampa, or any other big city... Could be a Whore House too!
> 
> That would make you the "Madam"
> 
> Have a good day, Madam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mums Venus? Not sure on the phone with spelled since I've only heard of it, never experienced it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are awfully close, just missed the spelling...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.
Click to expand...

MIPS Iceforce block FTW! Have the same on my Asus Impact board in my current rig. Man, I sure do miss MIPS.









I do wish more features would be packed on to these mitx boards though. My Asus is rock solid, but I don't really need the huge audio card because, well, I have a USB DAC.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I got my reversal kit in for my TH10A, got it installed, but I have a couple of questions. I bought a PSU mount to use before adding the reversal kit, and it looks like the only way it's going to work with a reverse setup is you'll be looking at the bottom of the PSU mount, unless they make a different one for the reverse layout. Anyone know?


They make two different PSU Support Mount for the Magnum Line, one for Standard (MAC-123) and one for reverse (MAC-590).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIPS Iceforce block FTW! Have the same on my Asus Impact board in my current rig. Man, I sure do miss MIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish more features would be packed on to these mitx boards though. My Asus is rock solid, but I don't really need the huge audio card because, well, I have a USB DAC.
Click to expand...

you can remove it then (the Asus sound card )


----------



## Whisenhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Fill the box with sexy hardware, of course!


Yeah, my hardware is a little rough around the edges though - perhaps a theme for a build? Perhaps the Parts Bin....


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> They make two different PSU Support Mount for the Magnum Line, one for Standard (MAC-123) and one for reverse (MAC-590).


Thanks, that's what I figured. I really don't feel like ordering anything else. I just want to concentrate on my build and get everything up and running. Would you say that the PSU mount is necessary or would the 4 mounting screws for my Corsair AX1200i be enough to hold it securely in place?


----------



## Mega Man

The psu mounts ate 100% not needed. I used them because I have ocd about slight things like that ( the hole must be filled )


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I've seen no issues from my PSU by not using the mounting accessory, just used case thumb screws to mount it up


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Just waiting on my sexy hardware to arrive, so I can fill this Whore of Babylon box I built myself. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, . . that may not be a bad name for the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gigabyte Gaming GT mobo for a red white & blue themed build.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice choices all round* - case, naming and mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Gigabyte also for upcoming S3 build.
> 
> MIPS Iceforce block FTW! Have the same on my Asus Impact board in my current rig. Man, I sure do miss MIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish more features would be packed on to these mitx boards though. My Asus is rock solid, but I don't really need the huge audio card because, well, I have a USB DAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can remove it then (the Asus sound card )
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, you can, but there's nothing to take its place. No USB ports, no SATA, no M.2,,,,


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Getting close to that 25th White XMAS Date.

The Gents at Caselabs better get ready to see how many people love that S3










TCO


----------



## rickyman0319

which Castor kit for m8 i will have to buy for it?


----------



## wermad

Yous should be fine with the standard ones. I would only go w/ the hd ones if you have a huge and heavy case. My TX10-D with pedestal and all hardware is using the hd casters. The standard can do up to 75 lbs per corner, so a total combined weight ~300lbs.


----------



## Nichismo

finally got my rig back up and running after a very long time off and inactive.....

except with a couple SLI 980tis and new coolant instead of clear to boot.....

really happy with it right now, just about to fire it up.....


----------



## Barefooter

^^^ That looks awesome!


----------



## rolldog

Is there a specific thread somewhere on this forum where people have put their build logs used with Caselabs cases or is it just one section of build logs? I've searched everywhere on this forum and no where can I even find a thread dedicated specifically to build logs. It seems like build logs are scattered throughout multiple threads all over the forum. I'm finally to the point of running the tubing for both of my waterloops, already installed the fill ports, but I just want to look at other builds using a TH10A to get a few ideas on how other people ran their loops, direction of the coolant flow, flow meters, ideas on the placement of my drainage ports, etc.


----------



## wermad

Under hardware vendors, there's a section for CL. You can post on that section if you'd like. I see a few build logs there. I typically put mine in the wc section but this time I went with intel and sure enough, it got buried in there. But that happens


----------



## longroadtrip

I'll just leave this here....







Best news I've seen in a long time!

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mdpc-x-sleeve/


----------



## ratzofftoya

Wow, that's a amazing! Match made in heaven.


----------



## wadz1lla

Whoa sooo cool! Too bad I just ordered from europe… but for next time!


----------



## fast_fate

Awesome News !!!
Luckily for me I have an order in at CL already which is due to ship in the next couple of days which I can tack onto


----------



## Barefooter

That is great news. I just ordered a bunch of heat shrink on Monday


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh wow, niiiiiice. And new colours coming soon too!


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best news I've seen in a long time!
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mdpc-x-sleeve/


WOW







that's truly amazing


----------



## AresTheGod

Hey everyone!

Got my CL yesterday and finished the build today but got some issues...
I'll explain : I started my PC and went to the BIOS then i turned off too make some cable magnagment (turned off the power supply) and then restart the PC but then, got on my MoBo (Asus VIII Ranger with a I7 6700K) the Q-Code 00 () witch is when the CPU isn't identified. I tryed everything ( download new bios, take out and put back in cable etc.) but nothing's working.
Heeeeeelp please


----------



## Mega Man

well.. you are in the case section- maybe check the thread for your mobo, but i would recommend reseating dram ( blow out the dimms in case dust got in there - also the cpu, check for bent pins !


----------



## AresTheGod

Yeah








Just wanted too say too this case is realy huge, look realy nice and I can see the quality. realy think i didn't pay this for nothing


----------



## X-Nine

I've wanted to talk about this for a while, but have had to keep quiet until our official launch. Now, I can finally, proudly say that MDPCX is back!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1584438/mdpc-is-back


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've wanted to talk about this for a while, but have had to keep quiet until our official launch. Now, I can finally, proudly say that MDPCX is back!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1584438/mdpc-is-back


That will probably help me go back to do my own sleeves


----------



## Methodical

Question. Hoping you can help. My build will include the 980ti in SLI (2x or 3x) and the i7 5930K. The case will be the SMA8 with 480 and 560 radiator. Which radiator would be best for the cpu and gpu? I was thinking the 560 would be good for the cpu if I only go with 2x 980ti, but if I went with 3x 980ti, then maybe the gpu should get the 560 and the cpu the 480. What do you experienced folks suggest?

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Hoping you can help. My build will include the 980ti in SLI (2x or 3x) and the i7 5930K. The case will be the SMA8 with 480 and 560 radiator. Which radiator would be best for the cpu and gpu? I was thinking the 560 would be good for the cpu if I only go with 2x 980ti, but if I went with 3x 980ti, then maybe the gpu should get the 560 and the cpu the 480. What do you experienced folks suggest?
> 
> Thanks


skip the 3x 980ti and problem solved







I would not bother with a third card. Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Personaly I use a 560 for the cpu loop and 480 + 240 for the gpu loop with 2x Txs. Temps are great in both loops.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> skip the 3x 980ti and problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not bother with a third card. Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Personaly I use a 560 for the cpu loop and 480 + 240 for the gpu loop with 2x Txs. Temps are great in both loops.


This is the first time I've heard that Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Can you tell me more, or a link please.


----------



## Artah

Apologies if this was asked before on this this club, simply too many pages to skim through. I'm using an S3 for a file server and wondering if anyone's been able to fit an mATX MB on this case? I have an mITX MB on it now.

I'm looking for a motherboard that can have at least 32GB of ram and the most recent generation of Intel CPU would be preferable with an IGPU that's an mATX. let me know which one you were able to fit if any. Thanks.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> This is the first time I've heard that Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Can you tell me more, or a link please.


it is not like it will not work. It will. It will still be possible to build 3x or 4x sli systems. But at some point during this summer nvidia stated it will not optimize drivers above 2x sli due to costs involved and the the tiny fraction of users out there. I tried to locate the news but in a rapid search I did not saw. Don't recall where it was. Maybe anandtech...


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> skip the 3x 980ti and problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not bother with a third card. Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Personaly I use a 560 for the cpu loop and 480 + 240 for the gpu loop with 2x Txs. Temps are great in both loops.


Interesting about the Nvidia news. Is there an article out there that you can link to? Most likely it will be a 2x, but I never know.

What are your gpu temps with that setup and what's the ambient?

Thanks


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> skip the 3x 980ti and problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not bother with a third card. Nivida is dropping support from systems above 2x sli. Personaly I use a 560 for the cpu loop and 480 + 240 for the gpu loop with 2x Txs. Temps are great in both loops.


WOW! The build looks like an ISO 9001 Certified industrial plant!

Great Work!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thank you guys









@Methodical delta between air ambient and water is very low most of the time. War thunder delta stays below 2 C and with demanding games like wicher 3 might raise to 4 C. About the driver I really don't recall where I read it but it was around July this year that they would not invest too much time, effort and money on optimizing drivers anymore above 2x sli. Gains are already low anyway above 2x sli (save for synthetic benchmarks). I think 2x sli is the sweet spot.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Methodical delta between air ambient and water is very low most of the time. War thunder delta stays below 2 C and with demanding games like wicher 3 might raise to 4 C. About the driver I really don't recall where I read it but it was around July this year that they would not invest too much time, effort and money on optimizing drivers anymore above 2x sli. Gains are already low anyway above 2x sli (save for synthetic benchmarks). I think 2x sli is the sweet spot.


I've definitely seen a lack of optimization for more than 2-way SLI (and multiple screen setups) by the game companies...I agree that 2x SLI gives decent improvement, but anything more is mostly aesthetics


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I've definitely seen a lack of optimization for more than 2-way SLI (and multiple screen setups) by the game companies...I agree that 2x SLI gives decent improvement, but anything more is mostly aesthetics


Sounds good to me. I'll save $600-700 on a card, which can go toward the Caselab case. The 980ti should be good to run games out there. I was just concerned because I plan to get one of those 4k monitors and thought a 3rd card may be necessary to run it like a boss.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Sounds good to me. I'll save $600-700 on a card, which can go toward the Caselab case. The 980ti should be good to run games out there. I was just concerned because I plan to get one of those 4k monitors and thought a 3rd card may be necessary to run it like a boss.


I have a single 980 TI and a 4K screen and it's "enough" unless you really want to max out everything. Depends on the games you want to run though.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I have a single 980 TI and a 4K screen and it's "enough" unless you really want to max out everything. Depends on the games you want to run though.


Yeah true, I have a 750ti and a 2k monitor and its just fine for now.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Sounds good to me. I'll save $600-700 on a card, which can go toward the Caselab case. The 980ti should be good to run games out there. I was just concerned because I plan to get one of those 4k monitors and thought a 3rd card may be necessary to run it like a boss.


2x 980 ti should be able to drive a 4k monitor just fine.


----------



## Nichismo

I was suprised when I just setup my 3x Surround VG248QE,

Assetto Corsa on full settings at 3240x1920 brought it down to Earth pretty quick.... Of course with a 144hz screen setup, I want at least 100fps minimum at all times to feel like im taking advantage of them, and I had to scale back a couple things to achieve this


----------



## concept73

Looks like im coming back into pc modding/building and ofcourse going to have to start it all back up with getting a new caselabs


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Got the pedestal a couple days ago. Don't want to open the box yet, because I know what's going to happen.

TCO


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I have a single 980 TI and a 4K screen and it's "enough" unless you really want to max out everything. Depends on the games you want to run though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> 2x 980 ti should be able to drive a 4k monitor just fine.


Thanks fellas. This will save me some dough.


----------



## IT Diva

Getting a little closer to having a new daily driver up and running . . . .









Case mods to the S8 are all done and waiting on a Moddiy cable bits order, . . . check

New Z170 mobo all set up with 6700K and the new 950 Pro NVMe SSD, . . . . check

Latest Win 10 installed, . . . . check

EK Evo all polished and ready to install, . . . . check

New tech bench with watercooling setup assembled and running, . . . . check

Damn, it might as well be Christmas already.







Darlene


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really want to get a CL test bench setup


----------



## X-Nine

All 20 MDPCX small sleeve colors are now listed on the store. Waiting for SATA and other items.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really want to get a CL test bench setup


As in the S8 test bench, or their other more bare bones ones? Because if it's the S8 one you want it's disco'd (or eol'd) in just a few weeks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

the s8 one, or I might just build one since this is coming back to life:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

First one of those boards that comes by my place probably won't see ambient temperatures for very long - just long enough to verify it works, then Dragon skin pro fx, some time for such to dry and fully cure, then some extra armaflex love.....

Or it'll be the old standby liquid electrical tape but I'd prefer something that smells nicer when curing lol

The S8 test bench is rather lovely looking though, and it's a pity she'll be going poofles soon, but it's how some things go in life.


----------



## Methodical

Has anyone use the Caselab reservoir mount below? If so, what's your thoughts on it? Also do they sell a double mount version?

Thanks

http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-single/


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Also do they sell a double mount version?


They do for the TH10A: http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-th10a-double/

Cases now come with holes pre-drilled & threaded for these mounts, however single wide Magnum lines only support the single res mount.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Getting a little closer to having a new daily driver up and running . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case mods to the S8 are all done and waiting on a Moddiy cable bits order, . . . check
> 
> New Z170 mobo all set up with 6700K and the new 950 Pro NVMe SSD, . . . . check
> 
> Latest Win 10 installed, . . . . check
> 
> EK Evo all polished and ready to install, . . . . check
> 
> New tech bench with watercooling setup assembled and running, . . . . check
> 
> Damn, it might as well be Christmas already.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Looking great Darlene!

Have you heard anything about the White Sale @ CaseLabs lately?

I really NEED a White S8 w/ Pedestal!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Getting a little closer to having a new daily driver up and running . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case mods to the S8 are all done and waiting on a Moddiy cable bits order, . . . check
> 
> New Z170 mobo all set up with 6700K and the new 950 Pro NVMe SSD, . . . . check
> 
> Latest Win 10 installed, . . . . check
> 
> EK Evo all polished and ready to install, . . . . check
> 
> New tech bench with watercooling setup assembled and running, . . . . check
> 
> Damn, it might as well be Christmas already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great Darlene!
> 
> Have you heard anything about the White Sale @ CaseLabs lately?
> 
> I really NEED a White S8 w/ Pedestal!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

For info about the next white and subsequent white and 2-tone sales windows, see this thread in the manufacturer's section:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1576416/white-and-two-tone-are-coming-back-in-limited-runs-white-starts-december-25th-2015-to-january-4th-2016

In brief, iirc, white and 2-tone will be available for about 10 days at the end of every other month, starting with just white from 12-25 to 1-4, with the next window for both white and 2-tone, at the end of February.

Again, iirc, white accessories, which would include peds, will remain available at all times, so you could buy the S8 during the coming window, but wait until later to order the ped if you need to spread out the cost.

Darlene


----------



## thedoo

After many hardships, including an exploding EK X4 reservoir, I finally finished my S8S







.





Decided to bring out my drain valve to the front of the case for easier access.


I was able to squeeze in a temp sensor next to the front panel audio. Makes for a nice place for the ambient sensor for my Aquaero.


After the disaster that was my X4 res, I decided to go with a Koolance one because of the 80mm diameter. I like the fatty reservoir look.









Originally started with hard tubing but struggled with some bending. Computer was down for so long I just decided to scrap it for soft tubing for now. Going to revisit hard tubing again once I get some time. Probably only do straight runs with fittings for bending. Plumbing the pedestal was an absolute pita for me so I also plan to redo that some time. I think I want to drill a hole directly above the top port of my SR2's and just bring an extension straight up from the pedestal to the top.

Loved the S8S, looking forward to my next Case Labs case


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> For info about the next white and subsequent white and 2-tone sales windows, see this thread in the manufacturer's section:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1576416/white-and-two-tone-are-coming-back-in-limited-runs-white-starts-december-25th-2015-to-january-4th-2016
> 
> In brief, iirc, white and 2-tone will be available for about 10 days at the end of every other month, starting with just white from 12-25 to 1-4, with the next window for both white and 2-tone, at the end of February.
> 
> Again, iirc, white accessories, which would include peds, will remain available at all times, so *you could buy the S8 during the coming window, but wait until later to order the ped if you need to spread out the cost.
> *
> 
> Darlene


Thanks much for the info!

+1 on that

If I really needed to spread the cost out. I could buy all spare parts, one at a time, anytime ...

Total cost would be huge, but spitting up the cost may be more affordable, over time...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> First one of those boards that comes by my place probably won't see ambient temperatures for very long - just long enough to verify it works, then Dragon skin pro fx, some time for such to dry and fully cure, then some extra armaflex love.....
> 
> Or it'll be the old standby liquid electrical tape but I'd prefer something that smells nicer when curing lol
> 
> The S8 test bench is rather lovely looking though, and it's a pity she'll be going poofles soon, but it's how some things go in life.


I really want to get my hands on the z170x version of my SOC, would get the x99 but my RVE is chugging along nicely. But yeah I'd love to dabble in some LN2 to see how high my 4790k can really go. It is a shame the s8 bench will be phased out by the end of the year too


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If I really needed to spread the cost out. I could buy all spare parts, one at a time, anytime ...
> 
> Total cost would be huge, but spitting up the cost may be more affordable, over time...


I've always wondered about this ... a standard S5 with no items that cost extra (solid top, sides, etc) costs $270.

A bare case would cost ...

covers - total $160

front $45

top $45

sides $35 x 2


internal - total $249

mobo $70

front $33

read $33

bottom $33

mid $23

top $33

pci $16

mobo support $8


That is $409 just for the hardware. This excludes the switch, any HDD / SSD trays, flex bay covers, screws, grommets, etc. Assume another $100(?) for all of this.

So ... buying them part by part would almost double the cost. And increase the risk of screwing up by a factor of 10.

All of this assumes I have my $ values right







.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Old Copper is filled and running







Not finished by far, but functional, very good performance and the most silent build I had so far. Really glad with this one. X2M is a great little case.







Next steps:

paint psu cover in old copper style. Replace cables with custom made ones (Probably black with copper colors). Paint memory (maybe). Replace the remaining tubes with the Old Copper version.. Adjust the coolant color to a greenish/blueish copper disposal visual...Paint that drain valve in old copper style. Finish the rgb leds and enhance the illumination of cpu block and vga block.

edit - don't mind the foot and the filling tygon tube on the reservoir...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I've always wondered about this ... a standard S5 with no items that cost extra (solid top, sides, etc) costs $270.
> 
> A bare case would cost ...
> 
> covers - total $160
> 
> front $45
> 
> top $45
> 
> sides $35 x 2
> 
> 
> internal - total $249
> 
> mobo $70
> 
> front $33
> 
> read $33
> 
> bottom $33
> 
> mid $23
> 
> top $33
> 
> pci $16
> 
> mobo support $8
> 
> 
> That is $409 just for the hardware. This excludes the switch, any HDD / SSD trays, flex bay covers, screws, grommets, etc. Assume another $100(?) for all of this.
> 
> So ... buying them part by part would almost double the cost. And increase the risk of screwing up by a factor of 10.
> 
> All of this assumes I have my $ values right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good job!

I did this with changing my SM8 over to white on the outside...

With all of the panels, including the pedestal outside panels, it was close to $400.00...


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> They do for the TH10A: http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-th10a-double/
> 
> Cases now come with holes pre-drilled & threaded for these mounts, however single wide Magnum lines only support the single res mount.[/quote
> 
> Delete, delete


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> They do for the TH10A: http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-th10a-double/
> 
> Cases now come with holes pre-drilled & threaded for these mounts, however single wide Magnum lines only support the single res mount.


I thought so. I was hoping I missed something.


----------



## Willius

Filled up the S3 with tap water to check for leaks. So far so good!
Awaiting my UV dye, bio additive and fan splitters.

Will try to make better pictures of my build when it's completely finished.

Little teaser:


----------



## ruffhi

@Willius ... don't you love these little cases and their short tubing runs ... looking good!


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> @Willius ... don't you love these little cases and their short tubing runs ... looking good!


I fell in love with th S3 the moment I saw it for the first time on the Internet. It's a blast to work with.
Glad I bought one when I had the chance


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Hoping you can help. My build will include the 980ti in SLI (2x or 3x) and the i7 5930K. The case will be the SMA8 with 480 and 560 radiator. Which radiator would be best for the cpu and gpu? I was thinking the 560 would be good for the cpu if I only go with 2x 980ti, but if I went with 3x 980ti, then maybe the gpu should get the 560 and the cpu the 480. What do you experienced folks suggest?
> 
> Thanks


I'm running 2 x 980Tis in SLI at 1500/7500 with 2 x 480mm rads and 3 x 4k monitors and never had any overheating problems.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> 2x 980 ti should be able to drive a 4k monitor just fine.


My 2 x 980Tis are running 3 x 4K monitors in surround giving me 11,900 x 2160 resolution, not counting the bezel correction.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> My 2 x 980Tis are running 3 x 4K monitors in surround giving me 11,900 x 2160 resolution, not counting the bezel correction.


Awesome! I was looking for some one with a current triple 4k setup. How you liking it so far? I'm tempted to get three dell 27" units and replace my Sammy tn 28 since it don't fit in my new desk (its about 1/2" too tall). I think I should have good performance from my quads.


----------



## rolldog

I love it! I don't use the surround feature unless I'm playing a game or something, but this is also my work PC (I work from home). Since I've setup all of my company's software to be hosted remotely and I have about 4-5 different sites to access via Citrix or RDP, I can setup individual screens for different systems. It gives me a lot of working space. What I'd really like to have, but I'm unsure how to do it or even how to physically set it up is to have 6 monitors and be able to utilize each one individually, setup 2 sets of 3 monitors, or setup all 6 monitors as one large monitor. I ran across a website once before that supplied the hardware and mounting racks for the monitors, but I haven't looked into it seriously enough yet. I'm still trying to finish my build in my new Caselabs TH10A I got last month. Between deciding to switch everything to a reverse chassis, to continuously adding something, to sleeving cables myself, I've been stuck working on my laptop until I get everything finished.

I see you're in San Diego. My office is in San Diego on La Jolla Village, but I don't live in San Diego. My partner does. Hence another reason to have everything hosted and be able to access everything remotely. It's a whole lot better than when I have to keep our server up and running 24/7, but when it came time to migrate all of our data to a new version of SQL Server, that's when I gave up and started paying people to host everything for us.


----------



## wadz1lla

Loving your build. I've got a similar setup but haven't opened my ek x360 kit yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> After many hardships, including an exploding EK X4 reservoir, I finally finished my S8S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to bring out my drain valve to the front of the case for easier access.
> 
> 
> I was able to squeeze in a temp sensor next to the front panel audio. Makes for a nice place for the ambient sensor for my Aquaero.
> 
> 
> After the disaster that was my X4 res, I decided to go with a Koolance one because of the 80mm diameter. I like the fatty reservoir look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally started with hard tubing but struggled with some bending. Computer was down for so long I just decided to scrap it for soft tubing for now. Going to revisit hard tubing again once I get some time. Probably only do straight runs with fittings for bending. Plumbing the pedestal was an absolute pita for me so I also plan to redo that some time. I think I want to drill a hole directly above the top port of my SR2's and just bring an extension straight up from the pedestal to the top.
> 
> Loved the S8S, looking forward to my next Case Labs case


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm thinking about redoing the tubing in my SMA8. I screwed up the holes through my midplate, so the tubing is a little crooked. When I go to the caselabs website, the picture only shows the lower midplate as only coming with the "long plate" and not the shorter one that goes in the front (does that make since?). I need both midplates as I screwed up both of them.


----------



## wermad

The original owner of my TX did quite a few holes so I ended up covering them up with some acrylic sheets (smoked) and it turned out nicely. Will save you a bunch of money vs buying a new panel imho.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The original owner of my TX did quite a few holes so I ended up covering them up with some acrylic sheets (smoked) and it turned out nicely. Will save you a bunch of money vs buying a new panel imho.


Do you have any pictures of the outcome?


----------



## wermad

With the flash, you can see through the smoked acrylic. I had it on hand so I used it. Though, you can use any acrylic you'd like tbbh. In normal light, you cant see the holes, but you get the idea.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm thinking about redoing the tubing in my SMA8. I screwed up the holes through my midplate, so the tubing is a little crooked. When I go to the caselabs website, the picture only shows the lower midplate as only coming with the "long plate" and not the shorter one that goes in the front (does that make since?). I need both midplates as I screwed up both of them.


I feel your pain, brother...

I have a messed up mid-plate on my SM8, It resembles Swiss Cheese!

I've had a couple different reservoirs in it, both on reverse, and standard builds...

One time I missed the hole pattern by 5mm, and had to drill the mount holes bigger!

Not only that, I was touching up some scratches in the mid plate, and spilled the paint bottle, that I got from CaseLabs, all over the panel...









I'll have to buy another mid-plate, before I attempt to sell it...

I'm going to get a White S8 w/ Pedestal, during CaseLabs White Sale...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am still surprised that I honestly didn't make any mistakes when building in that SMA8 (As far as cutting a hole wrong in the midplate







)

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am still surprised that I honestly didn't make any mistakes when building in that SMA8 (As far as cutting a hole wrong in the midplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> TCO


I don't have a milling machine (for accurate hole location), or a machine shop, handy, since I retired...









So, I had to resort to barbarism to drill the holes...









Had the drill drift off on one hole, hence, the enlarging of all the holes in the pattern...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm going to get a White S8 w/ Pedestal, during CaseLabs White Sale...


You're gonna like the way it looks - I guarantee it









Having built one earlier this year I'd be happy to answer questions about what you can fit where etc.

Happy Holidays Case Labs & Club!


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm thinking about redoing the tubing in my SMA8. I screwed up the holes through my midplate, so the tubing is a little crooked. When I go to the caselabs website, the picture only shows the lower midplate as only coming with the "long plate" and not the shorter one that goes in the front (does that make since?). I need both midplates as I screwed up both of them.


Is this what you need:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-separator-plate/


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Is this what you need:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-separator-plate/


Yup that's it. So apparently the replacement midplte doesn't include both parts. It was $55 with just the midplate (including shipping and taxes), so that would mean it would be around $65 for both.

Looks like I'll stick with what I have lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yup that's it. So apparently the replacement midplte doesn't include both parts. It was $55 with just the midplate (including shipping and taxes), so that would mean it would be around $65 for both.
> 
> Looks like I'll stick with what I have lol


Go ahead and spurge! If you get a new mid-plate, so will I...









Maybe...


----------



## seross69

Merry Christmas from sunny Australia


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Merry Christmas from sunny Australia


Thanks Bub! Merry Christmas from the Swamps









TCO



Oh And I got myself a present.









The Pedestal and 200$ of the Case Costs were on Toyota.

Paid a total 177$ out of my pocket for the S3 this time around. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Merry Christmas from sunny Australia


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thanks Bub! Merry Christmas from the Swamps


Merry Christmas from Barmy Boston MA.
_(66ºF, 19ºC ... about 30ºF above normal for this time of year)_


----------



## WhiteKnight

At last I am a Case Labs Mercury S8 owner







Merry Christmas folks!

Bjorn RIchter from EU Caselabs reseller got my case to me on Christmas Eve so many thanks to him







http://www.gamingrigs.de

The obligatory unboxing picture -

















And my build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1585413/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8-amd-r9-290-x-2-gigabyte-z97x-ud5h-4790k


----------



## rolldog

I need some advice regarding my setup. I built an infinity window with 1/8" acrylic on the bottom, 1/8" acrylic on the top, and I have 1" tall acrylic between the 2 pieces. I was planning on mounting it on the double res mounting plate in my TH10A and then mounting 2 x 250 reservoirs with the Bitspower D5 Top Upgrade Kit and Pump Mod on top. I was planning on bolting the bottom piece of acrylic to the double res mounting plate, the sides are attached with some acrylic weld, and I was planning to attach the top part of the mirror, but when I mount my reservoirs, I was going to use screws long enough to go through the entire mirror and bolting then to the back of the double reservoir mounting plate since the acrylic infinity mirror is quite delicate. I thought I could take a lot of the weight from my reservoirs off the mirror by running the screws from the pump mounting bracket through predrilled holes I've already made in the top and bottom pieces of acrylic and the aluminum res mount, but now that it's time to actually put it all in place, I'm second guessing myself. I have a feeling bolting these to the back won't help take stress off the acrylic unless I had something solid between the top and bottom pieces.

Am I making sense? I wanted to share this idea now after assembling the mirror with nothing but acrylic. It was when I was assembling it that I realized how fragile this 1/8" acrylic is and even if I bolt my reservoirs to the back of the aluminum double res mounting plate I have a feeling it's going to crush everything. I thought about going to get some spacers as long as the screws so the res/pump combo will have more support between it and the acrylic. Can I get some opinions on this? I feel like even if it does hold, as soon as I start filling both reservoirs with coolant, everything might become a disaster.


----------



## Fragger911

I got some progress in my build, but there is a lot more to do.













The whole build will be BLACK & WHITE only, with Mayhem Pastel White coolant.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thanks Bub! Merry Christmas from the Swamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Oh And I got myself a present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pedestal and 200$ of the Case Costs were on Toyota.
> 
> Paid a total 177$ out of my pocket for the S3 this time around. Merry Christmas.


The swamps? That's where I am, in Louisiana.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> The swamps? That's where I am, in Louisiana.


I am in Maurice









TCO


----------



## wadz1lla

Loving your build. I've got a similar setup but haven't opened my ek x360 kit yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> After many hardships, including an exploding EK X4 reservoir, I finally finished my S8S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to bring out my drain valve to the front of the case for easier access.
> 
> 
> I was able to squeeze in a temp sensor next to the front panel audio. Makes for a nice place for the ambient sensor for my Aquaero.
> 
> 
> After the disaster that was my X4 res, I decided to go with a Koolance one because of the 80mm diameter. I like the fatty reservoir look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally started with hard tubing but struggled with some bending. Computer was down for so long I just decided to scrap it for soft tubing for now. Going to revisit hard tubing again once I get some time. Probably only do straight runs with fittings for bending. Plumbing the pedestal was an absolute pita for me so I also plan to redo that some time. I think I want to drill a hole directly above the top port of my SR2's and just bring an extension straight up from the pedestal to the top.
> 
> Loved the S8S, looking forward to my next Case Labs case


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am in Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Baton Rouge


----------



## Crookid

Thanks for featuring my rig on the website Case-Labs!


----------



## Costas

Question regarding pedestal attachment.

Currently in the throws of building an SMA8 and deciding on a pedestal for it.

Can the pedestals be attached once the main case is full with gear? Specifically does a user need to access the lower corners of the main case to get to screws etc or is it done through the sides of the pedestal itself?

About to install a 560 rad + fans in the lower section of my SMA8 but I may hang off until I end up purchasing a pedestal if it will cause an issue regarding access to the lower two corners if one needs to access those from the main case when securing a pedestal.

If it screws in from underneath the main case, then I should be fine?


----------



## Costas

OK - Looks like the pedestals are secured with bolts which screw in from the floor of the main case into the pedestal rather than the other way around - according to the manuals.

May have to wait until I receive the pedestal before continuing on with my build....


----------



## wadz1lla

My S8S is coming together!!!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> OK - Looks like the pedestals are secured with bolts which screw in from the floor of the main case into the pedestal rather than the other way around - according to the manuals.


Take a look at how guitarhero23 attaches his S5 to the pedestal in this post. He has used the same connection used to attach the outside 'covers' to the main case skeleton.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Take a look at how guitarhero23 attaches his S5 to the pedestal in this post. He has used the same connection used to attach the outside 'covers' to the main case skeleton.


Thanks for the link...!

Yeh - not a bad idea except I'm not too sure I would want to rely on the clips to hold the pedestal in place if the case has to be lifted or tilted around etc specifically when bleeding and the like. The pedestal on an SMA8 is quite large and with a large rad or two in there it will weigh a fair amount.

Seems an excellent idea if the case is basically going to stay put most of the time though.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Take a look at how guitarhero23 attaches his S5 to the pedestal in this post. He has used the same connection used to attach the outside 'covers' to the main case skeleton.


That was actually a very nice Link. I have the S3 being made at caselabs and the pedestal at the crib. Was wondering how I am going to go about keeping it attached. Appreciate it.

Repped.

TCO


----------



## thedoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadz1lla*
> 
> My S8S is coming together!!!


Like the cables. I think I need to pick up the extended motherboard for that extra grommet. Seems to help with cable management.


----------



## Zhinjio

Made some good progress on the build in the last couple days. Here are a couple highlights. More complete pics in the build log.

@IT Diva, this pic shows the pump mounts and the acrylic plate fashioned similarly to the one you made. I didn't paint it, but you gave me the initial idea.


And this shows the full CPU loop, which has been water testing now for about 12 hours now:


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Made some good progress on the build in the last couple days. Here are a couple highlights. More complete pics in the build log.
> 
> @IT Diva, this pic shows the pump mounts and the acrylic plate fashioned similarly to the one you made. I didn't paint it, but you gave me the initial idea.
> 
> 
> And this shows the full CPU loop, which has been water testing now for about 12 hours now:


Hey Brother, you gonna sleeve those fan wires?

Otherwise, lookin' better!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm running 2 x 980Tis in SLI at 1500/7500 with 2 x 480mm rads and 3 x 4k monitors and never had any overheating problems.


Thanks for the feedback. I should be more than ok with just one 4k monitor and my 30" Dell.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Hey Brother, you gonna sleeve those fan wires?
> 
> Otherwise, lookin' better!


You bet. I'm going to have a "to do list" of stuff that will remain after the build. Notably:

Replace all soft tube runs with hard tube
Re-sleeve or sleeve all wires
Figure out something new to "cowl" the bottom of the reservoirs
Figure out something new to support the "structure" of the drainage tubing (heavy!)
Honestly, the only reason I'm "compromising" right now is that I can't play FO4 on my old machine. It finally just got too creaky, filled up too much of the C: drive, and I'm halted at level 30. Dogmeat misses me! *drools from FO4 withdrawal*


----------



## Methodical

I finally decided to go with the STH10 instead of the SMA8, since the builds are only $10 difference. I will be placing my order in a couple days. I have to a few questions to ask Caselab before I place my order though.

Question. Has anyone installed a fan controller and optical drive in these cases - upper chamber? The photos I've seen of these cases (builds), no one have fan controllers or optical drives in them, at least in the photos they publish. Does anyone install these in cases anymore? I may have to install these in my build, but I only want them in the upper chamber, so that it doesn't show in the mid section, so I need to see how they fit and which configuration allows this?

Thanks


----------



## wadz1lla

@thedoo I love the look it adds but it does get tight when adding more drives. I'm seriously looking and making a NAS to keep this rig clean







but for now it'll do.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> You bet. I'm going to have a "to do list" of stuff that will remain after the build. Notably:
> 
> Replace all soft tube runs with hard tube
> Re-sleeve or sleeve all wires
> Figure out something new to "cowl" the bottom of the reservoirs
> Figure out something new to support the "structure" of the drainage tubing (heavy!)
> Honestly, the only reason I'm "compromising" right now is that I can't play FO4 on my old machine. It finally just got too creaky, filled up too much of the C: drive, and I'm halted at level 30. Dogmeat misses me! *drools from FO4 withdrawal*


Sounds very good! An reasonable on FO4!


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That was actually a very nice Link. I have the S3 being made at caselabs and the pedestal at the crib. Was wondering how I am going to go about keeping it attached. Appreciate it.
> 
> Repped.
> 
> TCO


As an outsider who doesn't have a pedestal, it seems like it would be difficult to work with unless it came apart from the loop easily or the side panels of the pedestal came off. Since I'm working on my first build using acrylic tubing right now, I don't know everything about what you can and can't do, but if you can mix soft tubing and hard tubing in a build, it might be a good idea to connect your pedestal with some Koolance QD3 quick disconnects. This way, you can detach the pedestal in under a minute without having to drain or modifying you loop. The entire pedestal could be snapped together and separated as needed.

Not to mention, I have a lot of nickel compression fittings for soft tubing and a lot of QD3 quick disconnects, most still in the original packaging and never been opened. Some were left over from a previous build, then I bought more for my new build, but once I started looking at acrylic builds, I decided that's what I need to do. So, I'm stuck with a box full of Koolance nickel fittings and approx 8 QD3s, both male and female ends, and like I mentioned, I have no idea what to do with this now since obviously my 30 day return policy is long gone. I still have 2 boxes full of fans from previous builds, an Asus X99 Deluxe MB, and a half completed paint job on a Little Devil PC-V8. I thought about keeping these things in case I wanted to build another, but I need to finish this one first. By the time it's done, the MB will be obsolete, What am I supposed to do with all these things? It's really starting to making my office look junky, and the Feds are coming Jan 16th for an audit of my company, so everything needs to at least look orderly.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> ...Not to mention, I have a lot of nickel compression fittings for soft tubing and a lot of QD3 quick disconnects, most still in the original packaging and never been opened. Some were left over from a previous build, then I bought more for my new build, but once I started looking at acrylic builds, I decided that's what I need to do. So, I'm stuck with a box full of Koolance nickel fittings and approx 8 QD3s, both male and female ends, and like I mentioned, I have no idea what to do with this now since obviously my 30 day return policy is long gone. I still have 2 boxes full of fans from previous builds, an Asus X99 Deluxe MB, and a half completed paint job on a Little Devil PC-V8. I thought about keeping these things in case I wanted to build another, but I need to finish this one first. By the time it's done, the MB will be obsolete, What am I supposed to do with all these things? It's really starting to making my office look junky, and the Feds are coming Jan 16th for an audit of my company, so everything needs to at least look orderly.


Are those parts a cost of doing business?

What did or didn't you do to get an audit? I know home base business are red flags just jumping in the IRS face, saying look at me, look at me. Just make sure you have all your supporting documentation that shows how you segregate your business space from your personal space. It's always best to have a separate part of the house as your business that's literally cutoff from personal living space, literally with a separate entrance.

Anyway, I know the feeling of having extras and can't return them. I think I will be able to use some of my stuff in this new build.

Good luck.


----------



## Methodical

Has anyone installed the 120.4 radiator mount (560) in the upper chamber of the STH10, front facing? According to Caselab, it won't fit without modification. What did you have to do to get it to fit?

Thanks


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Has anyone installed the 120.4 radiator mount (560) in the upper chamber of the STH10, front facing? According to Caselab, it won't fit without modification. What did you have to do to get it to fit?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, its doable. Ive seen @wermad do it on a sth10 build log couple years back. iirc, he used those 140mm radiator stands at the top - Not from caselabs, but from another brand.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Has anyone installed a fan controller and optical drive in these cases - upper chamber? The photos I've seen of these cases (builds), no one have fan controllers or optical drives in them, at least in the photos they publish. Does anyone install these in cases anymore? I may have to install these in my build, but I only want them in the upper chamber, so that it doesn't show in the mid section, so I need to see how they fit and which configuration allows this?
> 
> Thanks


Very few people will install an optical drive these days simply because so many things can be USB installed (Windows for example) or digitally downloaded then installed (most software suites and games). Additionally, an optical drive is somewhat of an eyesore in a high end case to most. A number of people use an external USB optical drive for when they need to install something from a compact disc or did, that way it can be removed when not in use.

As for fan controllers, a wide variety of people use the Aquaero 5/6 (also available in pro and XT versions) which features a screen and the possibility of remote control (or setup and control via usb). Ek is coming out with the SignalKuppe at some point, although so far has been only teased, but apparently will be even more flexible and can be used in a setup where a screen is not required (Aquaero 6 at this time (the latest version) is only available with a screen).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> As an outsider who doesn't have a pedestal, it seems like it would be difficult to work with unless it came apart from the loop easily or the side panels of the pedestal came off. Since I'm working on my first build using acrylic tubing right now, I don't know everything about what you can and can't do, but if you can mix soft tubing and hard tubing in a build, it might be a good idea to connect your pedestal with some Koolance QD3 quick disconnects. This way, you can detach the pedestal in under a minute without having to drain or modifying you loop. The entire pedestal could be snapped together and separated as needed.
> 
> Not to mention, I have a lot of nickel compression fittings for soft tubing and a lot of QD3 quick disconnects, most still in the original packaging and never been opened. Some were left over from a previous build, then I bought more for my new build, but once I started looking at acrylic builds, I decided that's what I need to do. So, I'm stuck with a box full of Koolance nickel fittings and approx 8 QD3s, both male and female ends, and like I mentioned, I have no idea what to do with this now since obviously my 30 day return policy is long gone. I still have 2 boxes full of fans from previous builds, an Asus X99 Deluxe MB, and a half completed paint job on a Little Devil PC-V8. I thought about keeping these things in case I wanted to build another, but I need to finish this one first. By the time it's done, the MB will be obsolete, *What am I supposed to do with all these things?* It's really starting to making my office look junky, and the Feds are coming Jan 16th for an audit of my company, so everything needs to at least look orderly.


Well I am going to mix hard and soft tubing. That is a must.

And if you need an address to send um to because you have to many or don't know what to do with um, I'd be more than happy to take um off of your hands.









Hell, Ill even pay the shipping.









TCO


----------



## Mega Man

ill pay shipping +5$!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As for fan controllers, a wide variety of people use the Aquaero 5/6 (also available in pro and XT versions) which features a screen and the possibility of remote control (or setup and control via usb). Ek is coming out with the SignalKuppe at some point, although so far has been only teased, but apparently will be even more flexible and can be used in a setup where a screen is not required (Aquaero 6 at this time (the latest version) is only available with a screen).


The Aquaero is a great suggestion! FYI the screen can still be removed on the AQ6, but you can't buy it without the screen so you still essentially have to pay for it.

I'll believe the EK product is real when I see it


----------



## DarthBaggins

Pedestal is worth it, and yea using soft tubing in the odd makes things a lot easier to work with ( I also used QDC's to connect the main case to my ped)


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> ...Not to mention, I have a lot of nickel compression fittings for soft tubing and a lot of QD3 quick disconnects, most still in the original packaging and never been opened. Some were left over from a previous build, then I bought more for my new build, but once I started looking at acrylic builds, I decided that's what I need to do. So, I'm stuck with a box full of Koolance nickel fittings and approx 8 QD3s, both male and female ends, and like I mentioned, I have no idea what to do with this now since obviously my 30 day return policy is long gone. I still have 2 boxes full of fans from previous builds, an Asus X99 Deluxe MB, and a half completed paint job on a Little Devil PC-V8. I thought about keeping these things in case I wanted to build another, but I need to finish this one first. By the time it's done, the MB will be obsolete, What am I supposed to do with all these things? It's really starting to making my office look junky, and the Feds are coming Jan 16th for an audit of my company, so everything needs to at least look orderly.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those parts a cost of doing business?
> 
> What did or didn't you do to get an audit? I know home base business are red flags just jumping in the IRS face, saying look at me, look at me. Just make sure you have all your supporting documentation that shows how you segregate your business space from your personal space. It's always best to have a separate part of the house as your business that's literally cutoff from personal living space, literally with a separate entrance.
> 
> Anyway, I know the feeling of having extras and can't return them. I think I will be able to use some of my stuff in this new build.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

It's not an IRS audit, it's an SEC audit. Every 2 years they have to come in and check our record keeping for all of our clients, look at their investments to decide if we're managing them appropriately based off of their financial info, etc. We have to keep all records a correspondence for 8 years, but that's only for unaccredited investors. Accredited investors in our performance based fee hedge fund doesn't fall under SEC regulation.

So it's an audit that's needed every 2 years. If the place is junky and unorganized, they might spend more time than usual trying to find anything to fine us for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## alltheGHz

Not sure if you guys saw, Linus is doing a build with a CL case, an S8 I believe. It's interesting because he usually does builds with pos cases, but now he will have a nice case!


----------



## seross69

What is the link???


----------



## niklot1981

Good luck in new year ! Thank you Kevin


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What is the link???


Maybe this is the one being referenced . . . .

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/484834-project-log-project-skadi-sdbmod-caselabs-mercury-s8/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Maybe this is the one being referenced . . . .
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/484834-project-log-project-skadi-sdbmod-caselabs-mercury-s8/


Thanks for this dalene but i dont think it is that one as it shows a dual CPU motherboard


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this dalene but i dont think it is that one as it shows a dual CPU motherboard


I thinks its for their CES 2016 project. It has 28 cores, 256GB DDR4, 7x R9 Nano, 8TB SSD storage. Check Linus' twitter page (I'm not sure if i'm allowed to post the link). There will be a video coming soon.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this dalene but i dont think it is that one as it shows a dual CPU motherboard


I saw it on Instagram, but I got the picture from Twitter.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> It's not an IRS audit, it's an SEC audit. Every 2 years they have to come in and check our record keeping for all of our clients, look at their investments to decide if we're managing them appropriately based off of their financial info, etc. We have to keep all records a correspondence for 8 years, but that's only for unaccredited investors. Accredited investors in our performance based fee hedge fund doesn't fall under SEC regulation.
> 
> So it's an audit that's needed every 2 years. If the place is junky and unorganized, they might spend more time than usual trying to find anything to fine us for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I agree, it's always best to have things neat and in order. I am an Auditor and I will look a bit closer if things are messy.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Very few people will install an optical drive these days simply because so many things can be USB installed (Windows for example) or digitally downloaded then installed (most software suites and games). Additionally, an optical drive is somewhat of an eyesore in a high end case to most. A number of people use an external USB optical drive for when they need to install something from a compact disc or did, that way it can be removed when not in use.
> 
> As for fan controllers, a wide variety of people use the Aquaero 5/6 (also available in pro and XT versions) which features a screen and the possibility of remote control (or setup and control via usb). Ek is coming out with the SignalKuppe at some point, although so far has been only teased, but apparently will be even more flexible and can be used in a setup where a screen is not required (Aquaero 6 at this time (the latest version) is only available with a screen).


I figured most folks did not do it for aesthetics and, as you stated, the use of USBs. I also was thinking along the lines of what you stated about using a USB optical drive to install things via disk when needed or just plug it in when needed. That most likely will be what I do.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Mega Man

I use a esata connection when I rip movies


----------



## kgtuning

Is anyone using the vertical PSU mount for single wide magnum cases(mac 316)? Looking for another view besides CL pictures.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Yes, its doable. Ive seen @wermad do it on a sth10 build log couple years back. iirc, he used those 140mm radiator stands at the top - Not from caselabs, but from another brand.


Thanks. I will search that name. If push comes to shove, I will do a 480 and 240 radiator up there.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Is anyone using the vertical PSU mount for single wide magnum cases(mac 316)? Looking for another view besides CL pictures.


This is a my SM8 with the vertical PSU mount


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> This is a my SM8 with the vertical PSU mount


So can the PSU be mounted power cable and switch down with cables upward?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So can the PSU be mounted power cable and switch down with cables upward?


You could do that, only thing is it would leave the power switch inaccessible...

Also, you'd have a mess of cables, making an ugly scene...

Of coarse the power cable looks odd inside the case also...


----------



## Georgey123

I really hope Caselabs give us a teaser of the Gemini cases at CES (_highly doubtful though_). I'm looking forward to an upgrade from my SM8, it has been so much fun owning it.



























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































































Happy new year







.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> I really hope Caselabs give us a teaser of the Gemini cases at CES (_highly doubtful though_). I'm looking forward to an upgrade from my SM8, it has been so much fun owning it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How did I miss this one? Very nice build!


----------



## Kimir

An SM8 with compartmented lower chamber, love it.


----------



## fast_fate

Looks Awesome @Georgey123









Oct '13


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You could do that, only thing is it would leave the power switch inaccessible...
> 
> Also, you'd have a mess of cables, making an ugly scene...
> 
> Of coarse the power cable looks odd inside the case also...


Well I have 2-560's in the lower chamber of my SMA8 so front vertical mount is the only way I can go. Power switch isn't an issue as I can just unplug it from the back of the case. And I don't mind seeing sleeved modular ATX cables.


----------



## IT Diva

A Little S8 Love:

Every thing is up and running, . . . using onboard graphics while I wait on a 980Ti, or maybe 2.











I think I like the half window with the red hue under the mobo better than the XL window:







Darlene


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> How did I miss this one? Very nice build!


Thanks very much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> An SM8 with compartmented lower chamber, love it.


Thanks mate







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Looks Awesome @Georgey123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct '13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, thanks. Thats where the inspiration came from. Found those pictures while I was digging


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A Little S8 Love:
> 
> Every thing is up and running, . . . using onboard graphics while I wait on a 980Ti, or maybe 2.
> 
> Darlene


What are you measuring with those two black flexbay things?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What are you measuring with those two black flexbay things?


Waterflow








http://koolance.com/dcb-fm01-flow-meter-adapter-with-display


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Waterflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://koolance.com/dcb-fm01-flow-meter-adapter-with-display


Wow didnt know about those, really cool


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A Little S8 Love:
> 
> Every thing is up and running, . . . using onboard graphics while I wait on a 980Ti, or maybe 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the half window with the red hue under the mobo better than the XL window:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Imo the half window, with the red glowing through the grille, looks better.








Which 980Ti(s) are you planning on getting?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A Little S8 Love:
> 
> Every thing is up and running, . . . using onboard graphics while I wait on a 980Ti, or maybe 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the half window with the red hue under the mobo better than the XL window:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Imo the half window, with the red glowing through the grille, looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which 980Ti(s) are you planning on getting?
Click to expand...

Had not really started doing my homework on them yet.

Needs to be something there's an EK block for, and from someplace that ships here to the Caribbean.


----------



## Methodical

Fellas, I need help quick. I am about to place my case order, but got a bit confused with one of the options. I want to install 3x 120 mm fans (no radiator, just fans) in the front flex bay area. Which is the correct part to order?

The 120.3 mount with ventilated covers, or

The Flex bay 120.3 fan/radiator mount (http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/)

Thanks. Just want to make sure I don't order the wrong parts


----------



## Mega Man

they both are the same thing and both are what oyu want


----------



## batmanwcm

Goodbye Mercury S3...


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they both are the same thing and both are what oyu want


Just to be clear, I only need to order one or the other or are you saying I need to order both?

Thanks


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Just to be clear, I only need to order one or the other or are you saying I need to order both?
> 
> Thanks


They are the exact same part so you don't need to order both. Order the one with the case, not the accessory - it's actually a little cheaper that way because CL is not making or installing the extra blank covers that you won't be needing!


----------



## Mega Man

yes as he said they are the exact same part

go with the cheapest option for you


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes as he said they are the exact same part
> 
> go with the cheapest option for you


Cool. Thanks


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> They are the exact same part so you don't need to order both. Order the one with the case, not the accessory - it's actually a little cheaper that way because CL is not making or installing the extra blank covers that you won't be needing!


Thanks. That's what I thought, but I just needed confirmation from those who have been there. Placing my order today. Decided to go with the STH10 over the SMA8.


----------



## emsj86

If I switch to a drop in top rad sm8 do I need to buy anything other than the drop in kit. Also ot what's the size of alpha cool rad screws short and long. Happy late New Years


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If I switch to a drop in top rad sm8 do I need to buy anything other than the drop in kit. Also ot what's the size of alpha cool rad screws short and long. Happy late New Years


Do you already have the case with a fixed radiator mount? if that's the case you will need to order the Drop-in Top Chassis Section, and the Drop-In Top Radiator Mount.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

What do you guys think, should I stick with my SM5 or go to something like an SM8?

Planning on rebuilding when Skylake-E comes out with dual GPU's and a PCI-e SSD, just don't know how tight its gonna be with the SM5







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If I switch to a drop in top rad sm8 do I need to buy anything other than the drop in kit. Also ot what's the size of alpha cool rad screws short and long. Happy late New Years


i assume you are buying new ? if so then no your good to go, otherwise as stated above you will need the chassis as well. as to the screws idk off the top of my head.

the short screws are for 25mm fans and the thick ones are for the fat fans ( either 30 or 35mm fans idk never used them )


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> what's the size of alpha cool rad screws short and long.


Short ones are 30mm long and the Long ones are 35mm long.

Note that they are not threaded all the way along their shank - Only the last 5mm or so at their very end is threaded.


----------



## szeged

never posted it here but

the s8 makes a good home for some titan X and 5960x fun


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> never posted it here but
> 
> the s8 makes a good home for some titan X and 5960x fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It sure does.
Beautiful job, love that tubing.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If I switch to a drop in top rad sm8 do I need to buy anything other than the drop in kit. Also ot what's the size of alpha cool rad screws short and long. Happy late New Years


The ACs come with 30s and 35mms. With my drop-ins (s8) and 3mm (rad to mount) and 1mm (fan to mount) gaskets the 35s were the right length for EK Vardar fans and alphacool radiators


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Short ones are 30mm long and the Long ones are 35mm long.
> 
> Note that they are not threaded all the way along their shank - Only the last 5mm or so at their very end is threaded.


Thanks guys. I already have the sm8 but mounting a rad and taking it off and on and a pain without the drop in so I might buy what was stated above to get the drop in. For mount the rad directly to the top no fan in between what size is that 4mm? Thanks no


----------



## funfordcobra

Just ordered a 360 bracket for the s8 that goes on the bottom side. I already have x3 240s so I know it will be diminishing returns but it bothered me having the open space lol. Will there still be room to stuff a few SSDs and a HHD back there behind the rad?
I don't want to put them on the PSU side because its cleaned up very good there.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just ordered a 360 bracket for the s8 that goes on the bottom side. I already have x3 240s so I know it will be diminishing returns but it bothered me having the open space lol. Will there still be room to stuff a few SSDs and a HHD back there behind the rad?
> I don't want to put them on the PSU side because its cleaned up very good there.


Depends on the thickness of your rad & fan assembly.
BUT I would say yes, plenty of room.
Photo below with is with 45mm thick rad and Push Only fans. You can just see the switch assembly for a reference of how far the cooler pack extends in.


----------



## Methodical

I noticed for the STH10 case and SMA8 case, it states that you can mount 2 radiators in the upper and lower chambers; upper 120.4, 120.3 and 120.2, lower 140.4, 120.3 or 120.2 (depending on where the psu is mounted), however, Caselab don't sell these. What gives? The only 240, 280 or 360 brackets I see are for the flex bay area. Now, with that said, the instructions for the flex bay brackets state that they are to be mounted in the flex bay, so I assume these won't work in the upper/lower chambers. Is this correct? Or do one have to buy the more expensive flex bay radiator bracket, remove the grill and install, if it will even fit?

Thanks for any insight

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-radiator-mounts/


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I noticed for the STH10 case and SMA8 case, it states that you can mount 2 radiators in the upper and lower chambers; upper 120.4, 120.3 and 120.2, lower 140.4, 120.3 or 120.2 (depending on where the psu is mounted), however, Caselab don't sell these. What gives? The only 240, 280 or 360 brackets I see are for the flex bay area. Now, with that said, the instructions for the flex bay brackets state that they are to be mounted in the flex bay, so I assume these won't work in the upper/lower chambers. Is this correct? Or do one have to buy the more expensive flex bay radiator bracket, remove the grill and install, if it will even fit?
> 
> Thanks for any insight
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-radiator-mounts/


either of these are what you're looking for (I think)









4 x 120mm
MAC-210 - 120.4 (480) Radiator Side Mount - Single Wide Magnum Cases

4 x 140mm
MAC-211 - 140.4 (560) Radiator Side Mount - Single Wide Magnum Cases


----------



## Mega Man

to add to what fast fate mentioned flex bays are not the same as the upper and lower chambers,

flex bays are front of the case, the chambers are top and bottom


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I noticed for the STH10 case and SMA8 case, it states that you can mount 2 radiators in the upper and lower chambers; upper 120.4, 120.3 and 120.2, lower 140.4, 120.3 or 120.2 (depending on where the psu is mounted), however, Caselab don't sell these. What gives? The only 240, 280 or 360 brackets I see are for the flex bay area. Now, with that said, the instructions for the flex bay brackets state that they are to be mounted in the flex bay, so I assume these won't work in the upper/lower chambers. Is this correct? Or do one have to buy the more expensive flex bay radiator bracket, remove the grill and install, if it will even fit?
> 
> Thanks for any insight
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-radiator-mounts/


The 560 radiator mounts can hold a 140, 280, 420 or a 560 one mount for all of these. and just like the 560 mount the 480 mount can hold a 120, 240, 360 or a 480 again one mount for all of these. So just 2 different side mounts are needed.. Just 2 rings to rule them all!!!!


----------



## alltheGHz

How do you guys cover up the ugly as all balls internal i/o wires/ header thing? It is disturbingly ugly, and really interferes with my build scheme.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How do you guys cover up the ugly as all balls internal i/o wires/ header thing? It is disturbingly ugly, and really interferes with my build scheme.


That is a great question. Please let me know when you get an answer. My thoughts (without seeing the case) is that you get a USB enabled card reader and move the USB cables there. Re the switches ... not sure yet.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The 560 radiator mounts can hold a 140, 280, 420 or a 560 one mount for all of these. and just like the 560 mount the 480 mount can hold a 120, 240, 360 or a 480 again one mount for all of these. So just 2 different side mounts are needed.. Just 2 rings to rule them all!!!!


That I understand, but according to Caselab, you can only install a 360 radiator (max) on the same side as the psu if mounting 2x radiators in the chamber. So if I wanted to have the 560 radiator in the front, I could, at max, install the 360 in the rear. So, based on your answer, I will assume that if I used the 480 or 560 mount on the same side as the psu and radiator installed to the opposite end of the psu that the mount will not interfere with the psu. Is this correct? I ask because I don't have the Case yet (will be here Tuesday) and Caselab website is just not clear on some things.

Thanks


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How do you guys cover up the ugly as all balls internal i/o wires/ header thing? It is disturbingly ugly, and really interferes with my build scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd go with using some acrylic and basically "boxing the cables in" so they can run down thru a hole into the lower chamber.

You could paint the inside of the acrylic to match the case color, or use a contrasting color or mirrored.

Bend a sort of flatted V shape with the sides about 3" and the V bend about an inch or so wide.

I used a full width acrylic semi-V panel in my core X9 build to conceal all the front panel wiring as well as the bay devices and all that wiring:



Just scale it back to cover what you need to. . . . If you make it full height, you can use it to pass any top panel fan cabling thru as well.

Darlene


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How do you guys cover up the ugly as all balls internal i/o wires/ header thing? It is disturbingly ugly, and really interferes with my build scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had a custom acrylic box cover done


----------



## _Killswitch_

I'm jealous of all of you, and your beautiful systems in your Caselabs cases. I have 900D, haven't re-did my computer is awhile but I really want a Magnum STH10. Think Im bite the bullet for my next pc upgrade in a couple months, and going to own a Gunmetal STH10 =)


----------



## P3nnywise

I will just leave this here.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How do you guys cover up the ugly as all balls internal i/o wires/ header thing? It is disturbingly ugly, and really interferes with my build scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If I got that case I would get it with the blank power/reset and buy one from PPCS or somewhere else and put it in the flex bay.


----------



## alltheGHz

Thank you to all who helped me with the wiring!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I will just leave this here.


hmmmmmm a P3nnywise build.....i'm buying!!!


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I will just leave this here.


Ohhh! I'm very excited! If you do a build log i will certainly sub!


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Ohhh! I'm very excited! If you do a build log i will certainly sub!


Second that. Love the game. And my S3 build still needs ideas


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> either of these are what you're looking for (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x 120mm
> MAC-210 - 120.4 (480) Radiator Side Mount - Single Wide Magnum Cases
> 
> 4 x 140mm
> MAC-211 - 140.4 (560) Radiator Side Mount - Single Wide Magnum Cases


Thanks for the input. Once I get my case (will be here Monday), I can better assess any additional bracket needs, if there's a need

Here's what I'd already ordered:

1 x MAGNUM STH10 - Quick Ship (2 Day)
1 x PSU Support Mount
1 x Caster Kit - HD
(Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.3 (360) Mount with Solid Bay Covers (25.00), Add Radiator Side Mounts for the Upper Chamber: 120.4 (480) Side Mount ($29.00), Add Radiator Side Mounts for the Lower Chamber: 140.4 (560) Side Mount ($29.00).


----------



## P3nnywise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> hmmmmmm a P3nnywise build.....i'm buying!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Ohhh! I'm very excited! If you do a build log i will certainly sub!


I have a worklog going on a couple other forums, and I'm working on getting one here as this is a heavily sponsored build.

It's going in a Merlin SM8 case.
Thank You CaseLabs

This will be 1 of 5 mods being raffled off at the next PDXLAN.
All proceeds will be going to The Phil Scholz Foundation.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I have a worklog going on a couple other forums, and I'm working on getting one here as this is a heavily sponsored build.
> 
> It's going in a Merlin SM8 case.
> Thank You CaseLabs
> 
> This will be 1 of 5 mods being raffled off at the next PDXLAN.
> All proceeds will be going to The Phil Scholz Foundation.


cant wait to see build log on here!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I have a worklog going on a couple other forums, and I'm working on getting one here as this is a heavily sponsored build.
> 
> It's going in a Merlin SM8 case.
> Thank You CaseLabs
> 
> This will be 1 of 5 mods being raffled off at the next PDXLAN.
> All proceeds will be going to The Phil Scholz Foundation.


Sounds great! I'll follow this build...


----------



## rolldog

Well, I finished my mod of an infinity mirror the exact size of the double reservoir mounting bracket in the TH10A. I used a 1/8" sheet of acrylic on the top and the bottom with mirror film on each, then I used 1x1x1 acrylic cubes around the sides and spaced out in rows of 4 inside the mirror. Inside of each acrylic cube, I inserted a blue LED, which I could control those separate from the RGB LED strip mounted on the inside of the acrylic cubes for my infinity mirror effect. I also put the mirror film around the outside edges of the mirror, and I mounted my 2 Bitspower 250 reservoirs and pumps with the upgrade kit and the pump mod. I spent probably 2-3 weeks on this thing.

Finally, got it installed, the mirror mounted to the double reservoir mounting bracket, and my reservoirs mounted to the top of the mirror, but when the time came to start adding my fittings, my drainage, and the acrylic tubing from each res to the MB and GPUs, the fittings and the drainage coming from the front of my pump tops were so far out from the chassis divider, I wouldn't be able to run the tubing very easily. I don't even know if the side door would have shut. I got so aggravated I ripped it off, and now I need to order a new double res mounting bracket.

Note to self, next time, before trying to build something like this, measure first. I could have easily been finished with my build if I wouldn't have built this thing. I must say though, I liked the way it looked. Too bad it was a waste of time.


----------



## funfordcobra

how long does it take for them to get something small out?

I ordered a 360 side panel rad mount a week ago and no word.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> how long does it take for them to get something small out?
> 
> I ordered a 360 side panel rad mount a week ago and no word.


Usually takes around 3 or so business days for their standard coloured items to be processed.

However note that with the Christmas and New Years break still fresh they are more than likely still coming up to speed with outstanding orders.

I ordered a pedestal early last week that is yet to ship but no doubt they will get around to it in the next few days....a bit of patience is the key...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Usually takes around 3 or so business days for their standard coloured items to be processed.
> 
> However note that with the Christmas and New Years break still fresh they are more than likely still coming up to speed with outstanding orders.
> 
> I ordered a pedestal early last week that is yet to ship but no doubt they will get around to it in the next few days....*a bit of patience is the key*...


Very True. Can't rush Perfection.

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yes you can, my son decided to come a couple weeks early







lol
But really it is best to take your time and get it right the first time


----------



## TUFinside

Happy new year! so Mercury S8S has been discontinued ? Long live the S8S ! I have a X99 MoBo and waiting for Broadwell-EP and Nvidia Pascal to feed the beast. Thank you Caselabs !


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, I finished my mod of an infinity mirror the exact size of the double reservoir mounting bracket in the TH10A. I used a 1/8" sheet of acrylic on the top and the bottom with mirror film on each, then I used 1x1x1 acrylic cubes around the sides and spaced out in rows of 4 inside the mirror. Inside of each acrylic cube, I inserted a blue LED, which I could control those separate from the RGB LED strip mounted on the inside of the acrylic cubes for my infinity mirror effect. I also put the mirror film around the outside edges of the mirror, and I mounted my 2 Bitspower 250 reservoirs and pumps with the upgrade kit and the pump mod. I spent probably 2-3 weeks on this thing.
> 
> Finally, got it installed, the mirror mounted to the double reservoir mounting bracket, and my reservoirs mounted to the top of the mirror, but when the time came to start adding my fittings, my drainage, and the acrylic tubing from each res to the MB and GPUs, the fittings and the drainage coming from the front of my pump tops were so far out from the chassis divider, I wouldn't be able to run the tubing very easily. I don't even know if the side door would have shut. I got so aggravated I ripped it off, and now I need to order a new double res mounting bracket.
> 
> Note to self, next time, before trying to build something like this, measure first. I could have easily been finished with my build if I wouldn't have built this thing. I must say though, I liked the way it looked. Too bad it was a waste of time.


I can understand your frustration. Had the same thing happen numerous times during my build. Next build I'll make sure I have a daily driver pc so I don't rush to get it done so fast.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, I finished my mod of an infinity mirror the exact size of the double reservoir mounting bracket in the TH10A. I used a 1/8" sheet of acrylic on the top and the bottom with mirror film on each, then I used 1x1x1 acrylic cubes around the sides and spaced out in rows of 4 inside the mirror. Inside of each acrylic cube, I inserted a blue LED, which I could control those separate from the RGB LED strip mounted on the inside of the acrylic cubes for my infinity mirror effect. I also put the mirror film around the outside edges of the mirror, and I mounted my 2 Bitspower 250 reservoirs and pumps with the upgrade kit and the pump mod. I spent probably 2-3 weeks on this thing.
> 
> Finally, got it installed, the mirror mounted to the double reservoir mounting bracket, and my reservoirs mounted to the top of the mirror, but when the time came to start adding my fittings, my drainage, and the acrylic tubing from each res to the MB and GPUs, the fittings and the drainage coming from the front of my pump tops were so far out from the chassis divider, I wouldn't be able to run the tubing very easily. I don't even know if the side door would have shut. I got so aggravated I ripped it off, and now I need to order a new double res mounting bracket.
> 
> Note to self, next time, before trying to build something like this, measure first. I could have easily been finished with my build if I wouldn't have built this thing. I must say though, I liked the way it looked. Too bad it was a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your frustration. Had the same thing happen numerous times during my build. *Next build I'll make sure I have a daily driver pc so I don't rush to get it done so fast*.
Click to expand...

Always a good idea . . .And don't forget to ask for advice and suggestions about unique stuff from those who might have some relevant experience . . . .









Working out the lighted midplate in my S8 build, I stumbled on a way to do the infinity mirror effect while keeping the overall thickness in the 1/2" to 5/8" range.

You'd have to have a separate one for each res/pump, since it only works well up to about 3" wide.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Hopefully a quick easy question for those in the know; what size is the interior of the rubber grommets that come with the cases? (Don't know if it matters but it was a TH-10A). I need to cut the holes out but having a hard time deciding what to use to drill it out with.


----------



## DerComissar

Should be the sizes listed here, specified for the Magnum cases, either the 1"ID for the exterior, or the 11/2"ID for the divider holes, check which size you need:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/replacement-cable-management-grommets-pricing-varies/


----------



## Nameless101

Hello folks! This is my first post on OCN, though I've been lurking for a while now. Anyway, just have a quick question for S5 owners: is the exhaust fan a 120mm or 140mm, can't seem to find any information on this. Would seem to be 120mm, but I'd like to be sure. I ordered my white S5 just over two weeks ago and am now slowly piecing together my build....


----------



## Xclsyr

Rear fan is 120mm only in the S5


----------



## Nameless101

Cheers! Just a followup question (maybe not the best thread to ask..): I'd like to use a low profile fan as the exhaust. Having searched around the two possible candidates I found are the following:

Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm Case Fan (SY1212SL12L)
Ultra Sleek Vortex 14/12

Does anyone have any experience with these fans? Also, how detrimental to noise/airflow would it be putting the USV14 on the 120mm "hole"?


----------



## ruffhi

No idea re those two fans. BTW - Silverstonetek and Cryorig also make thin 120mm fans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Happy new year! so Mercury S8S has been discontinued ? Long live the S8S ! I have a X99 MoBo and waiting for Broadwell-EP and Nvidia Pascal to feed the beast. Thank you Caselabs !


Indeed the S8S has been discontinued as of January 4th. Additional information is over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1579492/products-scheduled-for-eol/0_20


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Indeed the S8S has been discontinued as of January 4th. Additional information is over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1579492/products-scheduled-for-eol/0_20


Thanks ! I'm glad I bought one of these babies. And having it in black/gunmetal makes it a collector !







. Now, I'm asking myself what spare parts I could order for maintenance because I aim for longevity with this case...


----------



## aerotracks

Some pics from my S8. My OCF needs RMA so I got a temporary replacement









http://www.directupload.net

http://www.directupload.net


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Cheers! Just a followup question (maybe not the best thread to ask..): I'd like to use a low profile fan as the exhaust. Having searched around the two possible candidates I found are the following:
> 
> Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm Case Fan (SY1212SL12L)
> Ultra Sleek Vortex 14/12
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these fans? Also, how detrimental to noise/airflow would it be putting the USV14 on the 120mm "hole"?


Hey, yeah I've never used either can but why use a low profile fan specifically? Also, worst case scenario, you could just drill a couple of holes to accommodate the 140; this case is meant to be modded, after all, and if you screw up or don't like it you can order a replacement. Noise wise you shouldn't see (or hear) a difference.


----------



## Methodical

How long does Caselab CS take to respond to an inquiry when there's some missing items in a shipment? Anyone here ever had to contact them for missing items? I received my STH10 and was missing a part.

Also, I noticed the I/O switch contact tabs were twisted (see photo). I don't think it should be twisted, but I've never ordered a case from them before, so is this typical?

Thanks


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah the i/o pin on my s5 was also twisted, so my guess is this was purposeful. For what reason, I have no idea.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> How long does Caselab CS take to respond to an inquiry when there's some missing items in a shipment? Anyone here ever had to contact them for missing items? I received my STH10 and was missing a part.
> 
> Also, I noticed the I/O switch contact tabs were twisted (see photo). I don't think it should be twisted, but I've never ordered a case from them before, so is this typical?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They are really good at service. Have you emailed [email protected] ?

You can also post in the post-sales forum... http://www.overclock.net/f/382/case-labs-post-sales


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey, yeah I've never used either can but why use a low profile fan specifically? Also, worst case scenario, you could just drill a couple of holes to accommodate the 140; this case is meant to be modded, after all, and if you screw up or don't like it you can order a replacement. Noise wise you shouldn't see (or hear) a difference.


The reasons for using a low profile fan are mostly cosmetic, as my current plan is to put a thick radiator up top. I haven't found much about the usv12, but found mostly positive information on the usv14. Well, I still have plenty of time to think it over. Thanks for the input!


----------



## P3nnywise

Ok guys, Here is a link to the build. Enjoy.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1587619/the-witcher-mod-jon-ron


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> They are really good at service. Have you emailed [email protected] ?
> 
> You can also post in the post-sales forum... http://www.overclock.net/f/382/case-labs-post-sales


Yes, I already notified them. I was just curious.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> How long does Caselab CS take to respond to an inquiry when there's some missing items in a shipment? Anyone here ever had to contact them for missing items? I received my STH10 and was missing a part.
> 
> Also, I noticed the I/O switch contact tabs were twisted (see photo). I don't think it should be twisted, but I've never ordered a case from them before, so is this typical?
> 
> Thanks


Update: I heard from KC at Caselab and was told that this is standard and there's no issue with the switch. Also, they are sending out the missing part.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Update: I heard from KC at Caselab and was told that this is standard and there's no issue with the switch. Also, they are sending out the missing part.


you could wait no less from them, those guys are pro, mind you !


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGH The pins are twz*
> 
> Yeah the i/o pin on my s5 was also twisted, so my guess is this was purposeful. For what reason, I have no idea.


The pins are twisted to prevent them from breaking free and being pushed into the housing, damaging the switch. Attention to details like that is one of the reasons we selected them. Also, the quality is far better than any other supplier we have tried with a virtually zero failure rate.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The pins are twisted to prevent them from breaking free and being pushed into the housing, damaging the switch. Attention to details like that is one of the reasons we selected them. Also, the quality is far better than any other supplier we have tried with a virtually zero failure rate.


You see ? Pros, I told you !


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm nervous. I can barely get my 360 rad in my s8 side mount. Its just sitting in there and waiting for the caselabs adapter to actually mount it but I think the power and USB switches are going to get in the way. Ive already had to bend the crap out of the terminals..

Its the thick 400ml EK 360 rad.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm nervous. I can barely get my 360 rad in my s8 side mount. Its just sitting in there and waiting for the caselabs adapter to actually mount it but I think the power and USB switches are going to get in the way. Ive already had to bend the crap out of the terminals..
> 
> Its the thick 400ml EK 360 rad.


Did you put the rad ports towards the back of the case?


----------



## funfordcobra

No they are towards the front because it was just closer to the pump. Do they need to be towards the rear? I've been trying to keep the tubes and bends to a minimum because I think my pump is losing head pressure or I have too many rads. (X3 240 X1 big 360 with 2 gpu and one CPU) is that pushing it for a d5?

Was thinking of going to microcenter and testing to see if a new pump solved my flow problems but this d5 is only 6mo old.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> No they are towards the front because it was just closer to the pump. Do they need to be towards the rear? I've been trying to keep the tubes and bends to a minimum because I think my pump is losing head pressure or I have too many rads. (X3 240 X1 big 360 with 2 gpu and one CPU) is that pushing it for a d5?
> 
> Was thinking of going to microcenter and testing to see if a new pump solved my flow problems but this d5 is only 6mo old.


The D5 will handle this without a problem.

I understand your idea of having the ports closer to the pump but for me when I did my S8 I had to put the ports towards the back or they would have interfere with the switch. It was a Darkside 360 rad (63mm thick) so it's similar to the XE 360


----------



## funfordcobra

Ook thanks. Looks like I need more tube!


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The D5 will handle this without a problem.
> 
> I understand your idea of having the ports closer to the pump but for me when I did my S8 I had to put the ports towards the back or they would have interfere with the switch. It was a Darkside 360 rad (63mm thick) so it's similar to the XE 360


Yeah, same here. The upside to this is that you can actually unscrew the radiator and take it outside the case without draining the loop.


----------



## funfordcobra

Cool. The bracket is out for delivery. I went and bought some new tube and am going to install it ports towards the back. Got an awesome deal on a 10ft roll of primo chill! 17 dollars!

Oh and I have no room for my SSDs with that fat rad. I have them all shoved on top of my PSU and its ugly as hell.


----------



## rgrwng

are some SSD and HDD screws included? i see the Mercury S5 has some HDD mounts on the bottom, on the side (as pictured on the site).

also, is it possible for the S5 to mount a 3x120 radiator (EK PE) in the bottom, with an appropriate mount?

Edit: hmm, i guess i will need the pedestal?


----------



## SteezyTN

How many people have a pedestal on their SMA8? I'm so tempted to get one and throw in two 560's for my two Titan X's.

I'd love to see what am SMa8 looks like with one added


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How many people have a pedestal on their SMA8?


You don't see too many SMA8 builds with them - I found it hard to find some good photos.

I just ordered one last week and it should be here towards the end of next week - I'll take some shots of it fitted to my SMA8 for you if nothing turns up in the mean time.

In my case I wanted the extra height as my PC will be sitting on a small riser/table and with the pedestal it positions the window in just about the right spot for me. Of course i will have to stick in another rad etc...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How many people have a pedestal on their SMA8? I'm so tempted to get one and throw in two 560's for my two Titan X's.
> 
> I'd love to see what am SMa8 looks like with one added


Here's the pedestal your thinking about... http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-single-wide-magnum-cases/

There isn't an SMA8 build, with a pedestal. on the CL web site ..

You have my permission to get one! Go ahead, quit screwing around and get it!


----------



## Revan654

Did Case-Labs temporary stop production on S8S case? Can't seem to find the product page for it.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Did Case-Labs temporary stop production on S8S case? Can't seem to find the product page for it.


S8S has gone 'end-of-life' earlier this month.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> S8S has gone 'end-of-life' earlier this month.


Ok, atlease I can still buy parts for it. Didn't think they would bring that case to end of it's life so soon. I just ordered that case not to long ago. I guess it was a good thing I ordered it when I did. One best small cube type cases I seen.


----------



## Mega Man

You can always buy 25 at a time if you want more ( let's group buy some tx10s)


----------



## Revan654

Any know the maximum dimension of 360 radiator I could fit inside a S8S/S8 case with the 120.3 x 2 drop-in? I know I couldn't fit a EK predator 360 inside. Wonder if smaller 360 AIO would fit inside like the new swiftech one?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> S8S has gone 'end-of-life' earlier this month.


And I tried so hard, with everything I had, to breathe it real life.

S8S forever!


----------



## funfordcobra

I got that drop in 360 rad. It wasn't exactally drop in although. I had to cut those tabs off the bottom of the case with a dremmel because for the life of me couldn't get it to line up in any way with them on. Unless it goes behind the tabs which then I'd have to bend the mount.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I got that drop in 360 rad. It wasn't exactally drop in although. I had to cut those tabs off the bottom of the case with a dremmel because for the life of me couldn't get it to line up in any way with them on. Unless it goes behind the tabs which then I'd have to bend the mount.


Why is it pulling out air from the case when you get better airflow and temps with the fans pulling air from the outside..? And push gives like 5% better temps than pull, hah


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Why is it pulling out air from the case when you get better airflow and temps with the fans pulling air from the outside..? And push gives like 5% better temps than pull, hah


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Why pull hot air through the Rad? You should be pushing the cooler outside air through the Rad...

Thus, cooler temps for your components that you're cooling. Remember, with water cooling you're cooling the vital components of your system...

Exhaust using a non radiator fan, preferably the rear chassis fan!


----------



## funfordcobra

Vardars are optimal for pull. I have 4 ff5 intake fans and 9 ff5 pulling exaust out through the rads. The temps are just a degree or two above ambient inside my case at full load.. The only heat buildup is in the rads and it is being pulled out...

Also it helps with cleaning as I don't have to remove fans from rads to get off microdust buildup. I'm only hitting 35c load on my gpus and 65c on a 4.8g 5820k so I'm extremely happy.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm convinced I got sent a deformed bracket. I got it on but it did not go on like any online pictures I've seen. All the others just slip on. Mine absolutely would not without cutting. The holes did not line up. I thought it was an exterior mount for a few minutes..


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> And I tried so hard, with everything I had, to breathe it real life.
> 
> S8S forever!


I second this !


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I second this !


That is one outstanding S8S you have there M8!









...getting ready to mod mine this weekend cutting a 64mm hole in the midchassis deck (red circle), lining it with CaseLabs U-channel liner like the oblong cable passthrough (red arrow) next to it.

If I did the math correctly the U-channel should compress just enough to support the cylindrical reservoir tube filled with coolant all by itself without any mounting hardware. If that doesn't work, well there's always Gorilla Tape.









60mm res + 2.3mm Uchannel thickness(x2) = 64.6mm, the rubber should compress .3mm either side... (I hope)









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/uchannel_zpsw9rb6hfa.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4760_zpsd7yg9ptn.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4755_zpsivzb5srt.jpg.html


----------



## TUFinside

Good luck in your endeavour iBruce, and please do the math correctly, no gorilla tape is allowed into Caselabs chassis !







Will follow the result !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm convinced I got sent a deformed bracket. I got it on but it did not go on like any online pictures I've seen. All the others just slip on. Mine absolutely would not without cutting. The holes did not line up. I thought it was an exterior mount for a few minutes..


what are you trying to do, case and exact part you ordered?

ok you have an s8

did you buy this ?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s8-and-s8s/

you mentioned having to fut off the knob, it sounds to me like you ordered the wrong one, you can see in that link where the "guide pin" goes, and it mounts from the exterior of the s8/s8s

your pic is far to blurry to see anything unfortunately
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I got that drop in 360 rad. It wasn't exactally drop in although. I had to cut those tabs off the bottom of the case with a dremmel because for the life of me couldn't get it to line up in any way with them on. Unless it goes behind the tabs which then I'd have to bend the mount.


for ref


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm convinced I got sent a deformed bracket. I got it on but it did not go on like any online pictures I've seen. All the others just slip on. Mine absolutely would not without cutting. The holes did not line up. I thought it was an exterior mount for a few minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> what are you trying to do, case and exact part you ordered?
> 
> ok you have an s8
> 
> did you buy this ?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s8-and-s8s/
> 
> you mentioned having to fut off the knob, it sounds to me like you ordered the wrong one, you can see in that link where the "guide pin" goes, and it mounts from the exterior of the s8/s8s
> 
> your pic is far to blurry to see anything unfortunately
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I got that drop in 360 rad. It wasn't exactally drop in although. I had to cut those tabs off the bottom of the case with a dremmel because for the life of me couldn't get it to line up in any way with them on. Unless it goes behind the tabs which then I'd have to bend the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for ref
Click to expand...

The side mount 360 bracket that I got for my S8 looks slightly modified from the pics on the CL site.

It appears that they made provisions for multi-port rads with ports on both sides, and so the fittings can go to either the front or rear.

The issue may be that the spaces for the port bosses may not align with all multi-port rads.

I took the little center section out on the front end for easier access to plumb the pump, but it originally looked the same as the rear at the rear.



D.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea the exact same one. As you can see, there was no way I could drop that in with the tabs. They didn't line up for so e reason. Nevertheless it went on and is just fine lol. The tabs were about 1\8 of an inch below where they should be. I thought I had it upside down then backwards but cutting the tabs was the only solution.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ha just figured it out.. My left side of my case is really my right and both sides are identical EXCEPT the tab positioning lmao. If I would have put the 360 on my PSU side it would have dropped right in.. =p


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The side mount 360 bracket that I got for my S8 looks slightly modified from the pics on the CL site.
> 
> It appears that they made provisions for multi-port rads with ports on both sides, and so the fittings can go to either the front or rear.
> 
> The issue may be that the spaces for the port bosses may not align with all multi-port rads.
> 
> I took the little center section out on the front end for easier access to plumb the pump, but it originally looked the same as the rear at the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> D.


Mine looks the same D.

Have you figured out how you're going to mount your two outer 120mm fans for the 240mm radiator, how they mount to the rad thru the mount?

Once I mounted my 240 rad I cant find eight open mounting holes "that line up" for the two fans, heck I'd settle for two per fan but I keep sliding the rad forward and backward, looking for a way to make it work, I must be missing something here.









Guess I could simply Velcro the two fans onto the mount.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4113_zps1rdovmcs.jpg.html


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The side mount 360 bracket that I got for my S8 looks slightly modified from the pics on the CL site.
> 
> It appears that they made provisions for multi-port rads with ports on both sides, and so the fittings can go to either the front or rear.
> 
> The issue may be that the spaces for the port bosses may not align with all multi-port rads.
> 
> I took the little center section out on the front end for easier access to plumb the pump, but it originally looked the same as the rear at the rear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looks the same D.
> 
> Have you figured out how you're going to mount your two outer 120mm fans for the 240mm radiator, how they mount to the rad thru the mount?
> 
> Once I mounted my 240 rad I cant find eight open mounting holes "that line up" for the two fans, heck I'd settle for two per fan but I keep sliding the rad forward and backward, looking for a way to make it work, I must be missing something here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I could simply Velcro the two fans onto the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4113_zps1rdovmcs.jpg.html
Click to expand...

Unless your rad is wonky, you have it too far back.

The 360 mount is designed to index from the center fan position, the one with holes instead of slots.

For a 240 rad, the front fan goes in the center fan position of the bracket.

The screws should go thru the fans, the bracket, and then into the rad. M4 X 30 mm screws worked fine since HWL uses M4 threading.

If you're 6-32, then use 1.25" length and a washer if it's a smidge too long.

I'm using HWL SR2 multi-ports, and they drop right in.

In the pics below, you can see the rad and fans positioned and the front little bit of bracket cut away for the tubing plumbing.

Darlene


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Unless your rad is wonky, you have it too far back.
> 
> The 360 mount is designed to index from the center fan position, the one with holes instead of slots.
> 
> For a 240 rad, the front fan goes in the center fan position of the bracket.
> 
> The screws should go thru the fans, the bracket, and then into the rad. M4 X 30 mm screws worked fine since HWL uses M4 threading.
> 
> If you're 6-32, then use 1.25" length and a washer if it's a smidge too long.
> 
> I'm using HWL SR2 multi-ports, and they drop right in.
> 
> In the pics below, you can see the rad and fans positioned and the front little bit of bracket cut away for the tubing plumbing.
> 
> Darlene


Wow, your build looks amazing, did not realize enough space existed lateral to the radiator for 90 degree adapters and fittings, maybe I should rethink my tubing runs.









My fault, I should have offered more information, I cannot use the (8) indexed common mounting holes since I'm not hard-mounting my fans.

My dilemma is trying to use the minimum number of EK 6-32 screws to hard-mount the rad to the CaseLabs 360 mount and then find different adjacent separate mounting holes that line up with the fans for the soft silicon grommets.

Four screws seems the minimum number to support the rad just fine, but then lining up the soft grommets is proving problematic.

I may just use a 240 radiator gasket as a soft mount and then Velcro those two fans.

It is a bit of extra trouble to make all moving parts inaudible, but I'm trying my best.









The other side of the XE rad the PULL side (of the PUSH-PULL) mounting fans there is simple since the rad is already mounted to the CL internal bracket, all eight indexed holes are accessible for soft mounting those two fans with the silicon grommets.

.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Unless your rad is wonky, you have it too far back.
> 
> The 360 mount is designed to index from the center fan position, the one with holes instead of slots.
> 
> For a 240 rad, the front fan goes in the center fan position of the bracket.
> 
> The screws should go thru the fans, the bracket, and then into the rad. M4 X 30 mm screws worked fine since HWL uses M4 threading.
> 
> If you're 6-32, then use 1.25" length and a washer if it's a smidge too long.
> 
> I'm using HWL SR2 multi-ports, and they drop right in.
> 
> In the pics below, you can see the rad and fans positioned and the front little bit of bracket cut away for the tubing plumbing.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your build looks amazing, did not realize enough space existed lateral to the radiator for 90 degree adapters and fittings, maybe I should rethink my tubing runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault, I should have offered more information, I cannot use the (8) indexed common mounting holes since I'm not hard-mounting my fans.
> 
> My dilemma is trying to use the minimum number of EK 6-32 screws to hard-mount the rad to the CaseLabs 360 mount and then find different adjacent separate mounting holes that line up with the fans for the soft silicon grommets.
> 
> Four screws seems the minimum number to support the rad just fine, but then lining up the soft grommets is proving problematic.
> 
> I may just use a 240 radiator gasket as a soft mount and then Velcro those two fans.
> 
> It is a bit of extra trouble to make all moving parts inaudible, but I'm trying my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of the XE rad the PULL side (of the PUSH-PULL) mounting fans there is simple since the rad is already mounted to the CL internal bracket, all eight indexed holes are accessible for soft mounting those two fans with the silicon grommets.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That makes it a little harder, but still a fairly simple solution perhaps . . . . .

Make some short studs from threaded rod that thread into your rad, and use some threaded female-female standoffs, about 1/2" long as nuts to hold the rad to the bracket.-- be sure to make the studs just long enough so that they only engage about half the length of the standoffs. . . Use thread locker red to secure the stud in the rad so you can't accidently screw it in too far when you put the standoffs on as nuts.

Then relieve the fan mounting hole diameter so it fits over the standoffs on just the side of the fan that sits against the bracket.

Now use shorter screws from the outside of the fans to hold then to the assembly via the standoffs . . .

If you select the stud and screw lengths appropriately, you can have a 7mm thick rubber gasket between the outer fans and the bracket as well as one between the rad and the inner side of the bracket for near total isolation.

Something like this, but add the damping grommets of your choice:



Re-reading your description, it looks like you don't need to isolate the rad from the bracket, so instead of studs and female-female standoffs with an inner rubber gasket, you could just use male to female standoff to secure the rad to the bracket, which is what I did in the build pic above.

It made it very quick and easy to swap out all the fans at once without the rad coming loose.

Darlene


----------



## emsj86

6mm or 8mm screws to mount rad to top of case labs case. (Non drop in). Just double checking before clicking the payment button thanks in advance. @ItDiva I just picked up some of the replacement revolver caps XSPC had them on sale for half off. I picked up the black ones. I do like them but wish they were not as bulky or at least have 90s adapters that our our bigger to look flush. Loving the build btw


----------



## Weltschaninow

Final pics of my S5 build :

http://abload.de/image.php?img=detail-kopiesdrgt.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lineareekstase001-kop55o5u.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lineareekstase002-kopt0rqi.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lineareekstase005-kopbtphs.jpg


----------



## ruffhi

I've been wondering about this build. Looks very nice. I dig the one, big, huge, total motherboard support - excellent job!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weltschaninow*
> 
> Final pics of my S5 build :


Very good ! And Bruce Lee on the GPU makes it immortal !


----------



## NKrader

It's like inception, I've created a case inside a case. (It's a nova X2M)



I should make a tiny case that will go inside the nova. lololol


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys, the door on my SMA8 (window side) is kinda loose around the area where the bottom left hinge is located. When I tap it, it pushes in and out slightly. Does anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, the door on my SMA8 (window side) is kinda loose around the area where the bottom left hinge is located. When I tap it, it pushes in and out slightly. Does anyone know what is causing this?


You may have already checked this but are the screws on the door and the hinges all tightened if they have come loose.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys, the door on my SMA8 (window side) is kinda loose around the area where the bottom left hinge is located. When I tap it, it pushes in and out slightly. Does anyone know what is causing this?


You need to tighten the metal clamps that the doors clamp in to. Press in the middle of them with a flat head screwdriver to tighten, pry out from under them to loosen them.


----------



## wermad

If its the metal "catch" that holds the panel-door closed, I found using some needle-nose pliers and squeezing the clips inwards will tighten their grip on the peg. Saved me the trouble of reordering new ones for all my panels and doors








Quote:


> http://tmz-media.com/images/reviews/caselabs/sma8/caselabs_sma8_review_12.jpg


----------



## tatmMRKIV

are there any plans for a mATX form factor merlin** type case?
I want the rad space but I want the mobo oriented vertically so I can rip-off snefs awesome gpu mounting.. And have it viewable

mercury just I dont think Id have the rad space I want either...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> are there any plans for a mATX form factor merlin** type case?
> I want the rad space but I want the mobo oriented vertically so I can rip-off snefs awesome gpu mounting.. And have it viewable
> 
> mercury just I dont think Id have the rad space I want either...


You missed it. The Merlin SM5 matx was discontinued a while back:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm5-doors-pricing-varies/

Search ebay and forums and one may show up for sale.



http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm5-by-pcmoddermike/

edit: if you're referring to successor, its up to CL tbh. The small case market has grown quite a bit these last few years and there's a ton of options these days.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah, I am leaning towards a parvuum. but its not got quite enough rad room


----------



## InfoSeeker

I feel a need to punch a hole (or two) in a S8 Mid-Chassis Section with a knockout punch, and am wondering what gauge that aluminum panel is?


----------



## rolldog

Can someone please tell me the dimensions of the double reservoir mounting plate that goes into the TH10A? After spending so much time building the infinity mirror that was going to fit on top of it and mounting my reservoirs on top of it, and then getting frustrated and destroying it, I had to order a new double reservoir mounting plate. It's not in yet, but I'd like to go ahead and cut the sheet of fluorescent acrylic I'm mounting to it. Since my old mounting plate is in a dump somewhere by now, I'd appreciate it if someone could share the dimensions of it, the risen part, not including where the screws are. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Can someone please tell me the dimensions of the double reservoir mounting plate that goes into the TH10A? After spending so much time building the infinity mirror that was going to fit on top of it and mounting my reservoirs on top of it, and then getting frustrated and destroying it, I had to order a new double reservoir mounting plate. It's not in yet, but I'd like to go ahead and cut the sheet of fluorescent acrylic I'm mounting to it. Since my old mounting plate is in a dump somewhere by now, I'd appreciate it if someone could share the dimensions of it, the risen part, not including where the screws are. Thanks in advance.


Somewhere around 24cm x 22,5cm. Hard to measure in a filled case.


----------



## rolldog

Here are some pics of where I am with my new TH10A build. Notice the big open space where my reservoirs should be.


----------



## rolldog

The only bad thing is how out of place an optical drive looks when installed. I almost want to get an external drive just to keep everything looking in order. I was going to put it in the bottom drive bay to cover the bottom of my case there, plus, it won't be sticking out so far in the middle of my case.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> I feel a need to punch a hole (or two) in a S8 Mid-Chassis Section with a knockout punch, and am wondering what gauge that aluminum panel is?


Step bit works good too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well got bored and my other half left me unsupervised for too long, so I thought I'd play w/ my paints for a bit (tired of my M8 being just black too)


Also added something else in the grill side of the front cover (also on the 120 piece it's there also but wont come up w/ the phone's camera)







]


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That makes it a little harder, but still a fairly simple solution perhaps . . . . .
> 
> Make some short studs from threaded rod that thread into your rad, and use some threaded female-female standoffs, about 1/2" long as nuts to hold the rad to the bracket.-- be sure to make the studs just long enough so that they only engage about half the length of the standoffs. . . Use thread locker red to secure the stud in the rad so you can't accidently screw it in too far when you put the standoffs on as nuts.
> 
> Then relieve the fan mounting hole diameter so it fits over the standoffs on just the side of the fan that sits against the bracket.
> 
> Now use shorter screws from the outside of the fans to hold then to the assembly via the standoffs . . .
> 
> If you select the stud and screw lengths appropriately, you can have a 7mm thick rubber gasket between the outer fans and the bracket as well as one between the rad and the inner side of the bracket for near total isolation.
> 
> Something like this, but add the damping grommets of your choice:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-reading your description, it looks like you don't need to isolate the rad from the bracket, so instead of studs and female-female standoffs with an inner rubber gasket, you could just use male to female standoff to secure the rad to the bracket, which is what I did in the build pic above.
> 
> It made it very quick and easy to swap out all the fans at once without the rad coming loose.
> 
> Darlene


That's a wonderful solution, thanks D.







+rep

I'm not up to your level of expertise, today I sleeved only my very first fan. It was a real milestone, a watershed event.









Put all the tiny little pins in the crimper tool one by one red blue yellow cables to identify the pin out, used the PowerAdjust 3 manual also as a pin guide, although the gnd pwr and signal for all 3-pin dc fans must be universal. Got the 120mmx38mm blower style fan pushing some good quality air at even 35% power on an Aquaero channel.

Something odd about this style Sanyo, when you move the power down below 25%, the fan does not spin down slowly releasing the rotational momentum like all other fans, it STOPS abruptly, with a heavy bump--a thud, as if there was an electromagnetic brake inside the hub or something. Anyway now that I'm a veteran,







on to the next fan, also going to shorten the D5 cables and reattach the power and pwm connectors at a shorter distance to simplify cable management.

The crimper I picked up from Performance PCs, the die is sized only for fan/usb and molex cables, so its ideal.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/deluxe-molex-hand-crimp-tool.html

I tucked everything neatly under the huge 50mm plastic fan sticker, then replaced it without even a single crease.

It only took 6 tries and 3 hours to get it looking this good, oh well.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4826_zpsuo7lycsg.jpg.html


----------



## DarthBaggins

Another panel down:


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Another panel down:


That must be a good feeling. New case always makes you feel so good inside.

Will it transform into a tuxedo? a panda? or a big white marshmallow?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really feels good since I've had the paint lying around for nearly a year, so the "upgrade" is basically free at this point. But I plan on only doing the detachable panels in white and a few of the inserts as well.


----------



## Deeptek

I would love
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really feels good since I've had the paint lying around for nearly a year, so the "upgrade" is basically free at this point. But I plan on only doing the detachable panels in white and a few of the inserts as well.


What are you using to paint the panels?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Montana Acrylic Spray paint (their Gold line)


This is a majority of the colors available under the Gold line:


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Thanks.


No problem, it's a great paint line and dries super fast. I always recommend it over anything else, other than there is a company called Molotov who's paints I want to test out since they are supposed to be just as good if not better.

a couple more panels down:




just noticed in the photo I might be doing another coat on the door lol (fully disassembled the door to paint it as well)

Also didn't know but is there a way to get another CaseLabs emblem, I removed the one on the front when painting it and just doesn't seem to re-adhere how it should


----------



## Archea47

Nah they stopped selling the emblems to keep Tt from stealing Those, too


----------



## HatallaS

Where can I get those fittings, gorgeous!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You missed it. The Merlin SM5 matx was discontinued a while back:!
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm5-doors-pricing-varies/
> 
> Search ebay and forums and one may show up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm5-by-pcmoddermike/
> 
> edit: if you're referring to successor, its up to CL tbh. The small case market has grown quite a bit these last few years and there's a ton of options these days.


----------



## iBruce

Instead of a thousand word equivalent, thought I'd simply throw up this pic with no descriptive.

It's easy to understand what's happening here, I've decided after much deliberation to use the ASUS mobo box as an open air chassis and the CaseLabs S8S to provide a continuous vortex of cold air circulating throughout the office.

Haha, actually I'm sound testing components and this 120mmx38mm Sanyo fan (red arrow) just failed the first round of noise damping at the 35% power and 625rpm mark. I thought it might, since at 330grams it's a very heavy fan, four Nexus silicon grommets simply don't provide enough damping area to absorb the extreme noise energy this fan creates.

It needs more cowbell.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/sanyo mount_zpsrrueyh9w.png.html


----------



## ruffhi

Question ... do the wheels on the CaseLab cases lock?


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Question ... do the wheels on the CaseLab cases lock?


The ones I got on my S3 do lock the wheels from rolling , but do not lock the ability to twist the wheels.
It are the small ones. Don't know about the larger ones for the bigger cases in CL their line-up.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> The ones I got on my S3 do lock the wheels from rolling , but do not lock the ability to twist the wheels.
> It are the small ones. Don't know about the larger ones for the bigger cases in CL their line-up.


Thx Willius. I'm looking at an S5 so I expect they will be very similar, if not the same.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Question ... do the wheels on the CaseLab cases lock?
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I got on my S3 do lock the wheels from rolling , but do not lock the ability to twist the wheels.
> It are the small ones. Don't know about the larger ones for the bigger cases in CL their line-up.
Click to expand...

The HD wheels lock, also...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/caster-kit-hd/

As you can see, the casters do lock...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think it's just lock the rolling portion (as mentioned)


----------



## Costas

Yes - the locks simply prevent the wheels from turning - which effectively prevents the case from moving.

The wheels themselves can still swivel freely - however this movement will be restricted by friction if the wheels are locked and on a solid surface.


----------



## rolldog

Yes, I believe they all lock, and if I'm not mistaken, if you order the caster wheels, they're all the same regardless of the case since they all have to be ordered separately.


----------



## rolldog

I'm getting very close to finishing my build, which technically started in Sept even though my case didn't arrive until Nov. For some reason, maybe because I've been working on it for so long, I kinda don't want to finish it. What will I do with all my free time? I'm sure I'll probably try building something in my old case or add an unneeded pedestal to my case.

I'm also wondering about the Caselabs emblem. Since I decided halfway through my build to buy the reverse chassis, now my emblem is upside down. Maybe I'll just keep it that way.


----------



## emsj86

I was able to take my emblem off and put it back on. I used a heat gun to take off and used the beat to help keep the adhesive sticky. To put back on. Worked like a charm


----------



## rolldog

I'm going to do the same as far as using a heat gun to remove it, but I'm kinda digging my new glue gun I bought so my LEDs would stay put in my waterblocks, so I might use it to stick it back on.


----------



## Lionheart1980

what happened to the Magnum M8A? It got discontinued??







I was saving up the money for that frickin case too long. Now this? Please tell me what's happpening in Caselab's lab? I need a double wide case that's not too big like the TH10A


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> what happened to the Magnum M8A? It got discontinued??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was saving up the money for that frickin case too long. Now this? Please tell me what's happpening in Caselab's lab? I need a double wide case that's not too big like the TH10A


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironbuket*
> 
> I see that the Magnum M8A is being discontinued in Jan 2016. Will there be a M8B or equivalent or will this be the last case of this design for a while?
> 
> Source: http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-m8a/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No, I'm afraid there will be no future versions of the M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "rights" to it have been transferred to our OEM division where is will continue production, but not in the retail channel.
Click to expand...

Don't look like it. I still recall when the og M8 launched


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> what happened to the Magnum M8A? It got discontinued??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was saving up the money for that frickin case too long. Now this? Please tell me what's happpening in Caselab's lab? I need a double wide case that's not too big like the TH10A


Its still available some places, like here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/caselabs-magnum-m8a-atx-computer-case-w-xl-window-black.html
You get it pre built, but you can still order replacements parts, so it will just cost a bit more then getting it directly.


----------



## Mega Man

Or buy them from the oem division, only needed to buy 25 at a time


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Or buy them from the oem division, only needed to buy 25 at a time


Damn it. Just my luck.









I don't like the way they have it at PPC.com.. prebuilt in the wrong way... Guess its out of question now.


----------



## wermad

Scour the forums and ebay and one will turn up. After I purchased my new STH10, like four of them showed up used in the forums and ebay (







). Haha, seems like when you don't need, it becomes available. I spent a whole year looking for a DD DW29 case and never found one. My TX10 should be plenty for now







.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Where can I get those fittings, gorgeous!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You missed it. The Merlin SM5 matx was discontinued a while back:!
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm5-doors-pricing-varies/
> 
> Search ebay and forums and one may show up for sale.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm5-by-pcmoddermike/
> 
> edit: if you're referring to successor, its up to CL tbh. The small case market has grown quite a bit these last few years and there's a ton of options these days.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Wow I haven't seen that build in a while. It was a fun one.
I used white 1/2 inch BP barbs for that build.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-high-flow-1-2-fitting-white-finish.html
With adapters such as these.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-deluxe-white-rotary-45-degree-ig-1-4-adapter.html
Then I squeezed 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD tubing over the 1/2 inch barbs for the clampless look.

Welp, I've been up and running with my S5 build for a few months now but I never took pics. Part of the reason was because the finish on my pedestal didn't match the S5 perfectly and it bugged me. I bought my S5 months before the pedestal, and it was a discontinued color so when I ordered the pedestal, it ended up not being exactly the same.
But I still like how it turned out. I torn down the build last night to part it out and sell off most of my parts so I decided to snap some pics before it went down.


----------



## barsh90

does any one knows where i can get the best price for the SMA8?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> does any one knows where i can get the best price for the SMA8?


I don't think there's a best price or sale at the moment. The price is the price. You may want to look for shipping deals , if any, the quick ship cases, which you get a small discount, a dealers with no sales tax. Just make sure you compare prices to the Caselab website to make sure these dealers are not up charging.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I don't think there's a best price or sale at the moment. The price is the price. You may want to look for shipping deals , if any, the quick ship cases, which you get a small discount, a dealers with no sales tax. Just make sure you compare prices to the Caselab website to make sure these dealers are not up charging.


Ah i see.

Also does any one knows how to make holes on the mid-plate for the tubing? Seen many builds with tubing going thru.

Thinking of buying one.


----------



## wermad

Step bit is a good and inexpensive choice. Just make sure that your drill can handle it and use some lubrication (like wd40). If you have a harbor freight store near by, they sell a pair for ~$20; the big-box stores are about $15-20 each.



edit: I used these for some bulkheads:


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are now making me want to pick up some of those Darkside LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost done with my build, few small things to setup. Final pics coming soon.


Man that's a clean build. Nice work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wow I haven't seen that build in a while. It was a fun one.
> I used white 1/2 inch BP barbs for that build.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-high-flow-1-2-fitting-white-finish.html
> With adapters such as these.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-deluxe-white-rotary-45-degree-ig-1-4-adapter.html
> Then I squeezed 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD tubing over the 1/2 inch barbs for the clampless look.
> 
> Welp, I've been up and running with my S5 build for a few months now but I never took pics. Part of the reason was because the finish on my pedestal didn't match the S5 perfectly and it bugged me. I bought my S5 months before the pedestal, and it was a discontinued color so when I ordered the pedestal, it ended up not being exactly the same.
> But I still like how it turned out. I torn down the build last night to part it out and sell off most of my parts so I decided to snap some pics before it went down.



Seriously, clean build and nice photography.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are now making me want to pick up some of those Darkside LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost done with my build, few small things to setup. Final pics coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a clean build. Nice work!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wow I haven't seen that build in a while. It was a fun one.
> I used white 1/2 inch BP barbs for that build.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-high-flow-1-2-fitting-white-finish.html
> With adapters such as these.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-deluxe-white-rotary-45-degree-ig-1-4-adapter.html
> Then I squeezed 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD tubing over the 1/2 inch barbs for the clampless look.
> 
> Welp, I've been up and running with my S5 build for a few months now but I never took pics. Part of the reason was because the finish on my pedestal didn't match the S5 perfectly and it bugged me. I bought my S5 months before the pedestal, and it was a discontinued color so when I ordered the pedestal, it ended up not being exactly the same.
> But I still like how it turned out. I torn down the build last night to part it out and sell off most of my parts so I decided to snap some pics before it went down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, clean build and nice photography.
Click to expand...









lol that gif
Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. The build probably looks kind of boring to most around here with the lack of acrylic, neutral colors, and no flashy lights or LEDs. But just being sleek and clean was what I was going for.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that gif
> Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. The build probably looks kind of boring to most around here with the lack of acrylic, neutral colors, and no flashy lights or LEDs. But just being sleek and clean was what I was going for.


You did a fantastic job with it! I'm normally a bit repulsed by black tubing but I have no problems at all with it in your build. I really like it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that gif
> Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. The build probably looks kind of boring to most around here with the lack of acrylic, neutral colors, and no flashy lights or LEDs. But just being sleek and clean was what I was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> You did a fantastic job with it! I'm normally a bit repulsed by black tubing but I have no problems at all with it in your build. I really like it!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## wermad

You're build looks ultra clean.....too ultra clean....


----------



## PCModderMike

"too clean" huh.....*he's onto me*


----------



## wermad




----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that gif
> Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. The build probably looks kind of boring to most around here with the lack of acrylic, neutral colors, and no flashy lights or LEDs. But just being sleek and clean was what I was going for.


That's the way I like them and like to see them.


----------



## Blackvette94

Does anyone know if the Aquacomputer 360mm Airplex Radiators would fit in a Caselabs S8 in the top? I ask because the Airplex radiators are 146mm wide versus most normal 360mm radiators being 130mm wide, I would like to put two in the top but I am concerned that they wont fit.....

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am finally joining the Case Labs family. Scored a like new (no scratches anywhere!) Mercury S5 for $100. I just need to get some windows and new buttons as the previous owner didn't like lights and for some reason decided to snip the wires instead of just simply not plugging them in...


----------



## Chiobe

Might as well post a few pictures of my TH10A build, before it gets moved to another case (need something I can move alone).


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Love the old school Batman & Robin. I used to have Robin Underoos. I wonder if they still make those, in an adult size?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Love the old school Batman & Robin. I used to have Robin Underoos. I wonder if they still make those, in an adult size?


Wearing your underwear outside your pants is so last century, just like capes. Now it is all about bodysuits!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Might as well post a few pictures of my TH10A build, before it gets moved to another case (need something I can move alone).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the last pic!!





































Now I don't feel so bad about my cable management!!









Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I really like the last pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't feel so bad about my cable management!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic!


It dont show that well, but I did fasten it in the back wall.
Its just that way too long cables and too many of them, made it a mess in the end.

Its probably possible to do better, but it looks good from the front.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It dont show that well, but I did fasten it in the back wall.
> Its just that way too long cables and too many of them, made it a mess in the end.
> 
> Its probably possible to do better, but it looks good from the front.


Mine are way too long also! These are the Corsair Custom Cables...



Nice!







I have to smash them down to close the side panel...


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question: anyone who has S8s or S8. Whats the best way to setup water cooling to easily drain the system? I debating if I should water cool my system or not. If draining the loops becomes a massive undertaking I'm going stay away from it for now.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: anyone who has S8s or S8. Whats the best way to setup water cooling to easily drain the system? I debating if I should water cool my system or not. If draining the loops becomes a massive undertaking I'm going stay away from it for now.


I had two but sold one S8. Both of them I setup a drain on the bottom of the radiator so that when I open the right side cover I just connect the hose to it and twist the bitspower valve to drain.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am finally joining the Case Labs family. Scored a like new (no scratches anywhere!) Mercury S5 for $100. I just need to get some windows and new buttons as the previous owner didn't like lights and for some reason decided to snip the wires instead of just simply not plugging them in...


wow, amazing, so much for case labs are too expensive,

you can easily make new wires fyi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: anyone who has S8s or S8. Whats the best way to setup water cooling to easily drain the system? I debating if I should water cool my system or not. If draining the loops becomes a massive undertaking I'm going stay away from it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had two but sold one S8. Both of them I setup a drain on the bottom of the radiator so that when I open the right side cover I just connect the hose to it and twist the bitspower valve to drain.
Click to expand...

something like this, lowest point use it to drain !


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow, amazing, so much for case labs are too expensive,


Yeah, it was an amazing buy. I couldn't believe he was selling it for only $100.

I thought about it, but I actually wanted some anti-vandal switches with white LED's. Besides, he custom sleeved it so it will be a PITA to remove the sleeving, re-terminate the connector, and re-sleeve. It is easier just to order new ones. LOL


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Mine are way too long also! These are the Corsair Custom Cables...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to smash them down to close the side panel...


Is it me, or do they look a bit pinkish??? Thinking of picking up three RM units and was seriously considering the cable kits.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Is it me, or do they look a bit pinkish??? Thinking of picking up three RM units and was seriously considering the cable kits.


They are just Red, not Blood Red... These will fit the RM Series

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red

Here's the 24 pin, for the RM Series

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/individually-sleeved-ax-i-1200i-860i-760i-atx-24pin-generation-2-red

I wish they were darker, to match my tubing & Res...

I'll have to go into debt, to afford custom length and color, to match my build...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Love the old school Batman & Robin. I used to have Robin Underoos. I wonder if they still make those, in an adult size?


I grew up in the nineties and so BTAS was huge for me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> They are just Red, not Blood Red... These will fit the RM Series
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red
> 
> Here's the 24 pin, for the RM Series
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/individually-sleeved-ax-i-1200i-860i-760i-atx-24pin-generation-2-red
> 
> I wish they were darker, to match my tubing & Res...
> 
> I'll have to go into debt, to afford custom length and color, to match my build...


Ah, ok, kewl then







. One of my psu's is making bunch of noise and i think the fan is giving out. Might as well look into full modular units for that system and my personal setup (two for quadfire).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I grew up in the nineties and so BTAS was huge for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok, kewl then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my psu's is making bunch of noise and i think the fan is giving out. Might as well look into full modular units for that system and my personal setup (two for quadfire).


Do you have two Dual Processor cards?

And how many watts ore they rated at? The highest RM Series PSU is only 1000w

Also, http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/0_30


----------



## Mega Man

Please don't go rm, there are far better options for (generally) less monies


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look at the CoolerMaster v1000 (Seasonic psu) I have their v850 and it's been a beast of a psu (also a Seasonic). Now I have been using a RM850 with no issues but the track record for this series isn't good at all, just have been fortunate to have zero issues with it.


----------



## seross69

If we are talking about the corsair RM series need to check reviews on these


----------



## wermad

Crikey, didn't know they were this poor. I did have a few V1000s before (seasonic guts) and loved them. I wanted an RM550 full modular for my second system. My rig I would have chained two units together to meet the amd amparage requirements (1000 + 850) just to keep everything the same.

Guess I'll look into the ax or something else. Seems like the influx of the mining craze has died down and some units are getting more expensive in the used market.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crikey, didn't know they were this poor. I did have a few V1000s before (seasonic guts) and loved them. I wanted an RM550 full modular for my second system. My rig I would have chained two units together to meet the amd amparage requirements (1000 + 850) just to keep everything the same.
> 
> Guess I'll look into the ax or something else. Seems like the influx of the mining craze has died down and some units are getting more expensive in the used market.


Look at the EVGA G2 or the Corsair RMi/RMx series. They seem to be the best bang for the buck, and also high quality units in general.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Look at the EVGA G2 or the *Corsair RMi/RMx series.* They seem to be the best bang for the buck, and also high quality units in general.


I wouldn't get one, I've always stuck with the AX series...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I wouldn't get one, I've always stuck with the AX series...


These are rated better than the old AX PSUs (non Flextronics ones, anyway) actually, the old Seasonic design is long in the tooth now.


----------



## wermad

I'll further look in to them, though its hard to fit two of the long evga units with my setup. the ax1500 and evga 1600, even used go beyond my budget. gotta make sure it meets the amd specs (amps per rail).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Almost forgot about the Evga PSU's, normally good PSU's and can always find some in B-Stock on their site

Still going through the M8 and redoing somethings,


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crikey, didn't know they were this poor. I did have a few V1000s before (seasonic guts) and loved them. I wanted an RM550 full modular for my second system. My rig I would have chained two units together to meet the amd amparage requirements (1000 + 850) just to keep everything the same.
> 
> Guess I'll look into the ax or something else. Seems like the influx of the mining craze has died down and some units are getting more expensive in the used market.


EVGA Always has my vote, Be sure to visit jonnyguru for what model


















TCO


----------



## VSG

Alternatively, that Phanteks PSU combiner thingy seems to be working well from what I have seen. Two lower wattage PSUs will be a lot less expensive too.


----------



## HatallaS

Really tempted by the SM8.

Any one experient with the floor rad mounting? I was thing about having a 480 on the roof, thick front 360 and a slim 240 on the floor.

Should be enough for to bios hacked Titan and CPU.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> These are rated better than the old AX PSUs (non Flextronics ones, anyway) actually, the old Seasonic design is long in the tooth now.


I have a newer AXi...


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> *Really tempted by the SM8.*
> 
> Any one experient with the floor rad mounting? I was thing about having a 480 on the roof, thick front 360 and a slim 240 on the floor.
> 
> Should be enough for to bios hacked Titan and CPU.


Me too.

If I could get rid of my SMA8 I would get one in a heartbeat. (I want to downsize a little)


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have a newer AXi...


AXi isn't AX though


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> These are rated better than the old AX PSUs (non Flextronics ones, anyway) actually, the old Seasonic design is long in the tooth now.


I have a 1200ax that's been taking 1000+ watts for 6 years now!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> AXi isn't AX though


My mistake! Just generalizing, I guess!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Alternatively, that Phanteks PSU combiner thingy seems to be working well from what I have seen. Two lower wattage PSUs will be a lot less expensive too.


Looks like that makes 1psu power 2 mobos not the other way around from my googling


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks like that makes 1psu power 2 mobos not the other way around from my googling


You want this. http://www.add2psu.com/store/ And i know where you can get one


----------



## Mega Man

I own a few and make my own


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks like that makes 1psu power 2 mobos not the other way around from my googling


They have both. The power splitter is what you found, but they also have a product called the Power Combo coming out in the next two months ($40ish) to combine two PSUs for a single system. There's coverage from CES but here's a pic of the two products courtesy Gamernexus:










The retail product should cater PCI-E power also I heard, but not sure.


----------



## funfordcobra

anybody experiment with those neopixel led strips? they look the perfect thing for cases.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks like that makes 1psu power 2 mobos not the other way around from my googling
> 
> 
> 
> They have both. The power splitter is what you found, but they also have a product called the Power Combo coming out in the next two months ($40ish) to combine two PSUs for a single system. There's coverage from CES but here's a pic of the two products courtesy Gamernexus:
> 
> The retail product should cater PCI-E power also I heard, but not sure.
Click to expand...

huh, that is pretty cool, but i dont know if i trust it, not anything against phanteks, but ime when you take power from 2 sources it doesnt mean it will take power equally, it should, in theory,

but theory works great on paper..

also what if one psu has a catastrophic failure.


----------



## wermad

I still have the jumper cable from my dual V1000 setup. No one uses these anymore???

Quote:


>


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks like that makes 1psu power 2 mobos not the other way around from my googling
> 
> 
> 
> They have both. The power splitter is what you found, but they also have a product called the Power Combo coming out in the next two months ($40ish) to combine two PSUs for a single system. There's coverage from CES but here's a pic of the two products courtesy Gamernexus:
> 
> The retail product should cater PCI-E power also I heard, but not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh, that is pretty cool, but i dont know if i trust it, not anything against phanteks, but ime when you take power from 2 sources it doesnt mean it will take power equally, it should, in theory,
> 
> but theory works great on paper..
> 
> also what if one psu has a catastrophic failure.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be an issue. It's like having two pumps, if one fails the other will still works. At least gives you a bit of time to replace the faulty one.


----------



## Mega Man

Can anyone say ocp, though?

Or worst case catastrophic failure and sending incorrect volts to 2 PSUs (more bad things) and your pc equip. ... Yea don't trust it

Imo too many ways to let out bad magic smoke

Same as above the reason I don't use we r Mads jumper, I try to isolate the PSUs as much as I can, ground wire being the exclusion to this, with relays


----------



## waterclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They have both. The power splitter is what you found, but they also have a product called the Power Combo coming out in the next two months ($40ish) to combine two PSUs for a single system. There's coverage from CES but here's a pic of the two products courtesy Gamernexus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retail product should cater PCI-E power also I heard, but not sure.


I need that for my build!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You want this. http://www.add2psu.com/store/ And i know where you can get one


Hmmm. . wonder where you can get one, probably some guy in GA


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hmmm. . wonder where you can get one, probably some guy in GA


LOL


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Im confused.. for dual psu.. can't you just use a jumper on the 2nd psu's 24pin? is that dangerous? my EVGA g2 1300 supernova came with the jumper and thats what I been using. I mean really you only need the second psu to power gpus in any situation that I know of


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Im confused.. for dual psu.. can't you just use a jumper on the 2nd psu's 24pin? is that dangerous? my EVGA g2 1300 supernova came with the jumper and thats what I been using. I mean really you only need the second psu to power gpus in any situation that I know of


Like that though, your secondary PSU is always on and always feeding power to your GPU's








Should be wired in some way to the power button.
I like to employ a relay which the primary PSU supplies 12V to the relay coil when the Primary PSU is "turned on" by the power button and the relay contact open/close the secondary PSU PS_On/Com jumper circuit.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it acts the same as when its in single psu configuration, though. "lights are on but nobody's home"
wouldn't it still be supplied power with power off on one psu? idle power etc?
they only ever draw what they need, is my understanding.

anyhow even if it doesn't"turn off" is it possibly going to harm the gpu in any way?


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm trying to make my soft tubing look like hard tubing,


----------



## wermad

I ran the dual psu's through the "fanboy competition". I pushed my quad lightnings really hard as well as the rest of my system to get those scores as high as possible. I never once had issues with the jumper cable and the dual 1kw psu's. These were also used for 5x1 eyefinity gaming (frequently).

I guess ppl freak out w/ one person going boom and two psu's. But I have seen many more psu's go boom on their own in a single psu system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Can anyone say ocp, though?
> 
> Or worst case catastrophic failure and *sending incorrect volts to 2 PSUs (*more bad things) and your pc equip. ... Yea don't trust it
> 
> Imo too many ways to let out bad magic smoke
> 
> Same as above the reason I don't use we r Mads jumper, I try to isolate the PSUs as much as I can, ground wire being the exclusion to this, with relays


Wouldn't this be a user issue as you're plugging your psu's in to the wrong outlet setup? You would probably need to find out if the outlet can handle the wattage (breaker and voltage handled by outlet) and what is else is sharing that loop. Its like a car, it doesn't know what driver type is going to sit behind it. If the inproper one is there, bad things are bound to happen. AGain, I suspect the horror stories are at work and yet we forget there more single psu death's or killings then these dual unit setups going bad.


----------



## Mega Man

In terms of sending wrong voltage down a wire and catastrophic failure, I was talking about the phantek design and using 2psus for 1 system ( looks like it combines the 24 pin ? ) what happens if you send 12v down a 3.3v line from 1 of the 2psus, your jumper is not bad nessisarrily but I just prefer to use a relay

Most people don't understand is as an hvac tech I deal with electricity and electronics allot, and the things I have seen. 120+ v going to a gas valve (24v ) when in no way in hell should that happen.

But yet it does,


----------



## X-Nine

I can't speak for the specs of their product, but if hope there would be a voltage regulator on there of some type. If that is the case, then there would be a chance THAT could fail, bit it would be extremely slim. At that point your only real concern would be a psu failing.

And while devices don't have over voltage protection, any motherboard that's even worth buying does. I've only seen a few instances where a psu took out a motherboard... Though, those times were pretty spectacular in their results.


----------



## Mega Man

<< i see it more often then you think, which again is why i want them separate


----------



## Cozmo85

Im a little confused by the options if someone can help me. Im looking at getting an SM8 and was wondering if the Mac-161 fits the front? If so does it just make one large mesh section for the entire opening in front?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/caselabs-120-4-flex-bay-radiator-mount.html#Additional-Information

edit: looks like it would be mac-162 which is a 3x120


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Im a little confused by the options if someone can help me. Im looking at getting an SM8 and was wondering if the Mac-161 fits the front? If so does it just make one large mesh section for the entire opening in front?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/caselabs-120-4-flex-bay-radiator-mount.html#Additional-Information
> 
> edit: looks like it would be mac-162 which is a 3x120


420mm or 360mm is the biggest that case can handle in the front.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Im a little confused by the options if someone can help me. Im looking at getting an SM8 and was wondering if the Mac-161 fits the front? If so does it just make one large mesh section for the entire opening in front?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/caselabs-120-4-flex-bay-radiator-mount.html#Additional-Information
> 
> edit: looks like it would be mac-162 which is a 3x120


The Mac-162 120.3 Flex-Bay rad mount has a full mesh panel which will take up 9 of the SM8's 11 5.25 slots.
this leaves 2 free slots, but with most 360's only one slot will remain free after fitting the rad due to the end tanks and ports.
some rads, but not all can be fitted in the bottom 9 slots with the ports at the bottom at leave 2 usable free slots at the top
OR
with the rad ports at the top, you might be left with the bottom 2 slots usable.

Count on only one free slot for fan controller or whatever, and have a single slot cover (vented or solid) on hand.
if you end up with two, (and wanted 2) it will be a bonus.



3 pics here are worth a look also









luciddreamer124's SM8 with the MAC-162


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The Mac-162 120.3 Flex-Bay rad mount has a full mesh panel which will take up 9 of the SM8's 11 5.25 slots.
> this leaves 2 free slots, but with most 360's only one slot will remain free after fitting the rad due to the end tanks and ports.
> some rads, but not all can be fitted in the bottom 9 slots with the ports at the bottom at leave 2 usable free slots at the top
> OR
> with the rad ports at the top, you might be left with the bottom 2 slots usable.
> 
> Count on only one free slot for fan controller or whatever, and have a single slot cover (vented or solid) on hand.
> if you end up with two, (and wanted 2) it will be a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pics here are worth a look also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luciddreamer124's SM8 with the MAC-162


Thanks! Trying to figure it out as it seems cheaper to buy the SM8 from microcenter and then buy the upgrades separately due to shipping costs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Case was shipped today. (Rubbing hands together)









It's almost time to figure out what to do with this thing.

TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Case was shipped today. (Rubbing hands together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost time to figure out what to do with this thing.
> 
> TCO


Wachutalkinboutwillis? Another CL for TheCautiousOne?

Have you started a log yet? Parts, drawings, or whatever?


----------



## funfordcobra

how much are the caselabs wheels?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> how much are the caselabs wheels?


14.95$ for the regular kit and 17.95$ for the heavy duty kit.


----------



## Cozmo85

How is sound on these cases? Rattling or weird harmonics? Is the aluminum fairly thick? Looking at the SM8.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> How is sound on these cases? Rattling or weird harmonics? *Is the aluminum fairly thick?* Looking at the SM8.


Here's your answer on that, It is made of 0.090" thick aluminum... Approx. 3/32"

http://www.caselabs-store.com/all-aluminum-construction/

I own an SM8 w/ Pedestal. I very happy, in fact I'm














with it!











The case is different than the typical steel case. Once the SM8 is full of components, it's a lot quieter than the empty case is...


----------



## wermad

If this is you taking your cl to a lan*d* party, you may need to tighten down some screws after a few trips







.



Only thing that creaks in my cl is the wood floor coping w/ the massive weight of my setup







. For reals nows, these things are solid and well engineered.

Almost to the finish line







Just waiting on dhl to deliver my plugs. Picked up some white nzxt hale 90-m units on ebay for a good price; two 750w units and one 1kw unit. These are not the V2 which seem rather sketchy. Though they're not fully modular, I can live with it as I need a new psu for the second system asap (its shutting off randomly, which spells terminal for this psu). They're single rail systems and each one should handle one gpu (not oc'ing the gpu's tbh). They're all 160mm long so they will clear my loop and rads and they're white! Bitfenix extensions will be added for the eye candy (no, I'm not sleeving...I'm done w/ that







).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Wachutalkinboutwillis? Another CL for TheCautiousOne?
> 
> Have you started a log yet? Parts, drawings, or whatever?


No Log, parts or drawings yet, A tad slow at work to start parting with Extra money. But I will now have the case and pedestal in hand in order to start planning out my approach for the new build.









TCO


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I will now have the case and pedestal in hand in order to start planning out my approach for the new build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


What type of case / pedestal did you order?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How safe are quick disconnects to use with the pedestal, does anyone know?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How safe are quick disconnects to use with the pedestal, does anyone know?


No different than using them anywhere else. Or did I miss something here?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No different than using them anywhere else. Or did I miss something here?


Well generally you don't need quick disconnects unless part of your loop was in a different enclosure, which it would be with a pedestal. That's why I am asking here.


----------



## ruffhi

Try and catch GuitarHero23 as he used quick disconnects in his S5 / pedestal build.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Try and catch GuitarHero23 as he used quick disconnects in his S5 / pedestal build.


Thanks and will do! +REP


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well generally you don't need quick disconnects unless part of your loop was in a different enclosure, which it would be with a pedestal. That's why I am asking here.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It works great, just make sure you have space to fit your arm through and also leave some extra room for the soft tubing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean. It works great, just make sure you have space to fit your arm through and also leave some extra room for the soft tubing.


Thanks for the info, will definitely remember that if I choose to go custom liquid cooling again and get the pedestal! +REP


----------



## wermad

Did koolance ever addressed the black qd's corroding? I've put off getting them as this really scares me to put in my loop


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did koolance ever addressed the black qd's corroding? I've put off getting them as this really scares me to put in my loop


Nope. They just deny any RMA claims based on their ridiculous warranty policy. I am not going to recommend anything from them if this doesn't change.


----------



## wermad

well, that sucks...guess I'll have to live w/out the (unnecessary) qd's.

Ty Doc


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> What type of case / pedestal did you order?


I ordered an S3 Full windowed in White and the Pedestal to Match









TCO


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I ordered an S3 Full windowed in White and the Pedestal to Match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Looking forward to your next build log TCO


----------



## rgrwng

Quote:


> *Your order ID is #17016.*


*Soon.* hopefully weather permits a safe delivery.


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm going to order an SMA8 pedestal later today or tomorrow. Oh geez. It's so much, but worth it for adding two more 560's to cool my Titan X's.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm going to order an SMA8 pedestal later today or tomorrow. Oh geez. It's so much, but worth it for adding two more 560's to cool my Titan X's.


Our you going to hard pipe the cpu loop ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Our you going to hard pipe the cpu loop ?


I will. I'm getting tired of looking at hard and soft lol.


----------



## emsj86

That's what she said. Sorry had to. Lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

dont joke like that youll get reported


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No different than using them anywhere else. Or did I miss something here?
> 
> 
> 
> Well generally you don't need quick disconnects unless part of your loop was in a different enclosure, which it would be with a pedestal. That's why I am asking here.
Click to expand...

They are great for cpus and gpus. You can quickly remove them and esp multiple gpus you can easily remove them and bleed them before adding back into your loop.

Also for filing and draining but not used as much for them,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did koolance ever addressed the black qd's corroding? I've put off getting them as this really scares me to put in my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They just deny any RMA claims based on their ridiculous warranty policy. I am not going to recommend anything from them if this doesn't change.
Click to expand...

I am surprised more have not had this stance long ago, their warranty is pretty much only all koolance ( Inc fluid ) or your warranty is null


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> dont joke like that youll get reported


If it offended anyone I'm sorry for that. Point taken


----------



## Cozmo85

In the Merlin SM8 does a 480 rad fit in the top with a push pull 360 60mm thick rad in front?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> In the Merlin SM8 does a 480 rad fit in the top with a push pull 360 60mm thick rad in front?


Yes I have a 60mm 480 rad up top with push fans. And 360 rad up front with single fans but has room and some for push pull. Another note pass throughs I stalled.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes I have a 60mm 480 rad up top with push fans. And 360 rad up front with single fans but has room and some for push pull


Thanks, sucked it up and ordered my sm8 from microcenter and wanted everything ready when it arrived.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> In the Merlin SM8 does a 480 rad fit in the top with a push pull 360 60mm thick rad in front?


It depends on where you place your fans & rads... there are many ways to mount them

You could have the fans and or, the 480 rad on top of the drop in mount, with an extended top cover... http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-top-covers-pricing-varies/ That would work with a 360 in the flex bay.

If you have the rad and fans mounted underneath the drop in plate, you won't be able to fit the 360 in the flex bay area...

But, you could take the fan, nearest the 360 rad off of the 480 and that might fit...

Mine with push / pull... 360mm x 60mm in the flex bay - 240mm x 60mm in the top drop in mount


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It depends on where you place your fans & rads... there are many ways to mount them
> 
> You could have the fans and or, the 480 rad on top of the drop in mount, with an extended top cover... http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-top-covers-pricing-varies/ That would work with a 360 in the flex bay.
> 
> If you have the rad and fans mounted underneath the drop in plate, you won't be able to fit the 360 in the flex bay area...
> 
> But, you could take the fan, nearest the 360 rad off of the 480 and that might fit...
> 
> Mine with push / pull... 360mm x 60mm in the flex bay - 240mm x 60mm in the top drop in mount


Thanks for the image! The config im getting comes with the 4x120 drop in on top and im ordering the 3x120 ventilated front. I already have a 360 60mm thick to put in the front. from your image it looks like if i go barbs at the bottom on the front, and barbs in the back of the top i can fit 2 60mm 360's in push pull, think that is accurate?


----------



## emsj86

Here's another. I always check everyone's photos out for ideas and what works helps to see it. N


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It depends on where you place your fans & rads... there are many ways to mount them
> 
> You could have the fans and or, the 480 rad on top of the drop in mount, with an extended top cover... http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-top-covers-pricing-varies/ That would work with a 360 in the flex bay.
> 
> If you have the rad and fans mounted underneath the drop in plate, you won't be able to fit the 360 in the flex bay area...
> 
> But, you could take the fan, nearest the 360 rad off of the 480 and that might fit...
> 
> Mine with push / pull... 360mm x 60mm in the flex bay - 240mm x 60mm in the top drop in mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the image! The config im getting comes with the 4x120 drop in on top and im ordering the 3x120 ventilated front. I already have a 360 60mm thick to put in the front. from your image it looks like if i go barbs at the bottom on the front, and barbs in the back of the top i can fit 2 60mm 360's in push pull, think that is accurate?
Click to expand...

It might be, but with the barbs on the bottom you'll have one hell of a lot of tubing! I tried two 360's as you mentioned, but had the ports on top. I found it impossible to get the rads to aling correctly. It turned out that in the upper front corner of the case thigs weren't square enough to make it happen...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516651/not-sure-how-to-connect-2x-360s-in-very-close-proixmity/0_30


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It might be, but with the barbs on the bottom you'll have one hell of a lot of tubing! I tried two 360's as you mentioned, but had the ports on top. I found it impossible to get the rads to aling correctly. It turned out that in the upper front corner of the case thigs weren't square enough to make it happen...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516651/not-sure-how-to-connect-2x-360s-in-very-close-proixmity/0_30


This is what i was thinking



Not that much more tubing than id have anyway but yea, once i get it in my hands things will be clearer.

Maybe I could do a cross flow rad


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*


Its good to see odd drives. I had to pull out my old drive to install z170 drivers....


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I have my LG super slim external, inexpensive and works everytime


----------



## wermad

I have one too, it don't work if the the windows usb drivers don't work. It happened w/ my z170 and x99 boards. Interestingly, never happened on Z97/Z87/Z77/X79/Z68/P67....









edit: referring to installing the mb for the first time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmm. . mine is hooked up to my R5E mobo and works fine in Windows and Linux. . but also worked w my 990FX and z97 boards too


----------



## wermad

I'm referring to installing the mb for the first time. Z170 and X99 didn't detect the usb drive and the X99 didn't even detect my usb m/k. I had to borrow a ps/2 keyboard to get it going. What a pain.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

new boards dont have usb 2.0 slots and the old windows dont have usb 3.0 drivers or achi or whatever out of the box. theres some guides on hwbot about how to inject drivers...

this is well known and there are no plans to fix on any fuuture platforms.people are specuulating that its microsoft and intel trying to force people to upgrade to win 10 but really. its just that usb 2.0 is obsolete...


----------



## Cozmo85

Some motherboards have Windows 7 install modes also.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah,, msi does, asrock has a work around with ps/2 connecttor and usb-ps/2 adapters
some dont support xp though
Mobo companies might have something in bios. but intel or microsoft wont do anything from what I have been reading from various review sites

best bet is to buy a usb 2.0 pcie card. just in case...


----------



## wermad

I have a couple of dvd-rw drives I've shelved and they're just there for back up. Sata picks up right away, so its not so much of a hassle as you just plug it in. Just curious it didn't work right away like the older platforms. In hindsight, I should have downloaded the drivers first







. Not ready for win8.1 or 10...









edit: uefi bios picked up the m/k right away btw. I'm new to x99 and Z170, so its always something new when i switch platforms


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> *new boards dont' have usb 2.0 slots and the old windows don't have usb 3.0 drivers or achi or whatever out of the box.* there's some guides on hwbot about how to inject drivers...
> 
> this is well known and there are no plans to fix on any fuuture platforms.people are specuulating that its microsoft and intel trying to force people to upgrade to win 10 but really. its just that usb 2.0 is obsolete...


This is exactly why the ODD, I tried an external drive, but windows wanted me to load the USB_3.0 driver first. That I couldn't do in Windows 7...

Plus an external ODD would be a lot slower than and internal SATA_3.0 @ 6 Gb/s


----------



## DarthBaggins

I again had no issues on a fresh install with my Rampage V Extreme and a external, also no issues with my z97SOC Force and an external, but I also updated my bios prior to trying to install Windows & Linux


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It might be, but with the barbs on the bottom you'll have one hell of a lot of tubing! I tried two 360's as you mentioned, but had the ports on top. I found it impossible to get the rads to aling correctly. It turned out that in the upper front corner of the case thigs weren't square enough to make it happen...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516651/not-sure-how-to-connect-2x-360s-in-very-close-proixmity/0_30
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> Not that much more tubing than id have anyway but yea, once i get it in my hands things will be clearer.
> 
> Maybe I could do a cross flow rad
Click to expand...

Where ya gonna put the drain port? You could splice in a T connector, after the outlet of the front Rad...

You may be a bit close from the pump to the Rad, for an easy hook up, as per my pics above!

This was an option that I've tried too...

Another thing, many Rads these days only have two ports.... The EK's that I have, have 5 ports, one at the end of the rad that works great for a drain... See front 360 Rad in Flex Bay...



Now I've added a Pedestal, the drain is down there...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Where ya gonna put the drain port? You could splice in a T connector, after the outlet of the front Rad...
> 
> You may be a bit close from the pump to the Rad, for an easy hook up, as per my pics above!
> 
> This was an option that I've tried too...
> 
> Another thing, many Rads these days only have two ports.... The EK's that I have, have 5 ports, one at the end of the rad that works great for a drain... See front 360 Rad in Flex Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've added a Pedestal, the drain is down there...


I was actually thinking about that and i might change things, my current xtx360 has a drain or bleed port on the other side from the barbs so i might run the front rad with barbs up and hook the drain into the bottom opening



Microcenter shows Routed now so hopefully that means it will ship next week. Looks like EK also sells a multiport top for my res which will clean things up even more.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> In the Merlin SM8 does a 480 rad fit in the top with a push pull 360 60mm thick rad in front?


Check out my sig rig!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Looking forward to your next build log TCO


Thanks for that, I will let you cool cats know when the Time has come









TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Where ya gonna put the drain port? You could splice in a T connector, after the outlet of the front Rad...
> 
> You may be a bit close from the pump to the Rad, for an easy hook up, as per my pics above!
> 
> This was an option that I've tried too...
> 
> Another thing, many Rads these days only have two ports.... The EK's that I have, have 5 ports, one at the end of the rad that works great for a drain... See front 360 Rad in Flex Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've added a Pedestal, the drain is down there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about that and i might change things, *my current xtx360 has a drain or bleed port on the other side from the barbs so i might run the front rad with barbs up and hook the drain into the bottom opening
> *
> 
> 
> Microcenter shows Routed now so hopefully that means it will ship next week. Looks like EK also sells a multiport top for my res which will clean things up even more.
Click to expand...

That's what I have, in fact I have 3 XTX Rads , a 240, a 360, and a 480... The other one is a Hardware Labs Black Ice 360

Here's where I have the Drain now...

[I


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> *new boards dont' have usb 2.0 slots and the old windows don't have usb 3.0 drivers or achi or whatever out of the box.* there's some guides on hwbot about how to inject drivers...
> 
> this is well known and there are no plans to fix on any fuuture platforms.people are specuulating that its microsoft and intel trying to force people to upgrade to win 10 but really. its just that usb 2.0 is obsolete...
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly why the ODD, I tried an external drive, but windows wanted me to load the USB_3.0 driver first. That I couldn't do in Windows 7...
> 
> Plus an external ODD would be a lot slower than and internal SATA_3.0 @ 6 Gb/s
Click to expand...

There is usb2 in every USB3 port,

Your odd is not faster then mine, I use esata.

But iirc a cdrom/dvdrom can't cap usb2 speeds


----------



## tatmMRKIV

... you need usb 3.0 drivers to use usb 3.0 slots or is every Professional overclocker that runs win xp on z170 wrong?

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149951

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=147205

if I am misunderstanding your message nvm


----------



## Revan654

Anyone if I can fit the EK Predator 240 AIO in my case(S8S), Would Switech new X2 series fit? EK just sent me another leaking AIO, I don't want to risk a third time and have it destroy all my hardware.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ... you need usb 3.0 drivers to use usb 3.0 slots or is every Professional overclocker that runs win xp on z170 wrong?
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149951
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=147205
> 
> if I am misunderstanding your message nvm


Wait, sorry I misunderstood,

More importantly why use XP on z170?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone if I can fit the EK Predator 240 AIO in my case(S8S), Would Switech new X2 series fit? EK just sent me another leaking AIO, I don't want to risk a third time and have it destroy all my hardware.


Have you considered building your own custom loop?
Your S8S would certainly accommodate it.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Have you considered building your own custom loop?
> Your S8S would certainly accommodate it.


Actual yes, Not 100% sure what to grab, Since the space is limited. If anyone could help I'm willing to try.

- Note the left side is full due to all my harddrives So I can't add any kind of rad over their.
- I have MSI 980 Ti I can't get any kind of rad that's massive.
- In the front bays I have two open slots, right below the DVD Drive.
- The top right now goes upto 240, I could grab the 360 top for 360 rads if it would grant me allot better temps.
- Plus an easy way to drain it.
- I don't need anything super complex. If I can get idle temps on my i7 5960x at stock speed around 30 C. That would be good enough for me.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Actual yes, Not 100% sure what to grab, Since the space is limited. If anyone could help I'm willing to try.
> 
> - Note the left side is full due to all my harddrives So I can't add any kind of rad over their.
> - I have MSI 980 Ti I can't get any kind of rad that's massive.
> - In the front bays I have two open slots, right below the DVD Drive.
> - The top right now goes upto 240, I could grab the 360 top for 360 rads if it would grant me allot better temps.
> - Plus an easy way to drain it.
> - I don't need anything super complex. If I can get idle temps on my i7 5960x at stock speed around 30 C. That would be good enough for me.


That's great, it really would be better than an AIO, especially with all those issues they've been having.
The top rad plan sounds like a good one, you could also buy the Case Labs S8/S8S extended top for a bit more room, as the rad fans could be mounted inside of it.
I'll be doing the same with mine, and recently bought the extended top for more clearance for the rads and fans.
A drain valve such as Bitspower's works well for draining the system.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's great, it really would be better than an AIO, especially with all those issues they've been having.
> The top rad plan sounds like a good one, you could also buy the Case Labs S8/S8S extended top for a bit more room, as the rad fans could be mounted inside of it.
> I'll be doing the same with mine, and recently bought the extended top for more clearance for the rads and fans.
> A drain valve such as Bitspower's works well for draining the system.


Biggest issue is where to put Pump/res and which one to get.


----------



## Cozmo85

Wow, Microcenter shows "ships in 5-7 days" On the sm8 but it shipped the day after i ordered. Wonder where they ship from.

Guess i better get my other hardware here.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's what I have, in fact I have 3 XTX Rads , a 240, a 360, and a 480... The other one is a Hardware Labs Black Ice 360
> 
> Here's where I have the Drain now...
> 
> [I


Looks like a 60mm in push pull on top would interfere with the front rads barbs on top. Would it be better to run a 60mm push or pull only, or a thinner (like 45mm) in push pull. Thinking of doing a 480mm in top which will be way overkill in rads but i prefer silence and cost isn't really much more

Would it be better to do a 60mm 360 on top in push or pull only (using vardar 1850rpm) or a thinner rad with push pull?

How much thinner rad would you need you think to clear the front rad in push pull. I notice xspc sells a 55mm rad which is about .35" thinner than the xtx360


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Biggest issue is where to put Pump/res and which one to get.


Yeah, depending on which pump you like, I have dual-D5's mounted under the mid-chassis support, with a pass-through to the res.
EK has a slick XRES Revo D5 which has various mounting options.
It's best to check out the various build logs here for your case, to get some good ideas.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wait, sorry I misunderstood,
> 
> More importantly why use XP on z170?


Don't hardcore overclockers use a strip down version of xp for record runs? I would assume more for cpu vs gpu/cpu as newer os versions give you a slight bump in some benchies when the gpu is involved.


----------



## Mega Man

Ok, so "professional" in this case means extreme. Imo useless

Why don't they use win 98 or win3.1...

O they are old and obsolete


----------



## Cozmo85

Does the SM8 midplate come predrilled or threaded at all for tube reservoir mounts or will I need to drill?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Does the SM8 midplate come predrilled or threaded at all for tube reservoir mounts or will I need to drill?


The SM8 does not come pre-drilled for any kind of mounting, as there are so many different mounting hole patterns for each manufacturer...

You must layout, and drill the particular hole pattern for the particular piece you want to mount....

Accurate layout and center punching are the key...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The SM8 does not come pre-drilled for any kind of mounting, as there are so many different mounting hole patterns for each manufacturer...
> 
> You must layout, and drill the particular hole pattern for the particular piece you want to mount....
> 
> Accurate layout and center punching are the key...


Thanks. I assumed this was the case but wanted to verify so i could have a punch ready.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The SM8 does not come pre-drilled for any kind of mounting, as there are so many different mounting hole patterns for each manufacturer...
> 
> You must layout, and drill the particular hole pattern for the particular piece you want to mount....
> 
> Accurate layout and center punching are the key...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I assumed this was the case but wanted to verify so i could have a punch ready.
Click to expand...

When you drill the holes, start the drill slowly until it starts cutting, a little penetrating oil works well on aluminum ( that's what we used in the machine shop, when we had to use a machjne without coolant ) Also, make sure that you drill the hole larger than you need, as you will not be able to replicate the accuracy of a CNC machine on the hole pattern...









BTW: I'm a Journeyman Machinist, so I qualify to give this advice...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> When you drill the holes, start the drill slowly until it starts cutting, a little penetrating oil works well on aluminum ( that's what we used in the machine shop, when we had to use a machjne without coolant ) Also, make sure that you drill the hole larger than you need, as you will not be able to replicate the accuracy of a CNC machine on the hole pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm a Journeyman Machinist, so I qualify to give this advice...


Would WD40 work fine for 2 small holes or is there something else i can get at a home store or auto store that would be better?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> When you drill the holes, start the drill slowly until it starts cutting, a little penetrating oil works well on aluminum ( that's what we used in the machine shop, when we had to use a machjne without coolant ) Also, make sure that you drill the hole larger than you need, as you will not be able to replicate the accuracy of a CNC machine on the hole pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm a Journeyman Machinist, so I qualify to give this advice...
> 
> 
> 
> Would WD40 work fine for 2 small holes or is there something else i can get at a home store or auto store that would be better?
Click to expand...

WD40 is just fine, as it is penetrating oil... This keeps aluminum from sticking to the drill bit...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> WD40 is just fine, as it is penetrating oil... This keeps aluminum from sticking to the drill bit...


Thanks again! One last night, what kind of marker should i use to mark the aluminum for measuring and drilling that wont leave permanent marks? Should i just use a graphite pencil or a grease pen or chalk or what?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> WD40 is just fine, as it is penetrating oil... This keeps aluminum from sticking to the drill bit...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! One last night, what kind of marker should i use to mark the aluminum for measuring and drilling that wont leave permanent marks? Should i just use a graphite pencil or a grease pen or chalk or what?
Click to expand...

You need a straight edge, an accurate rule, a consistent point of reference, and a scribe, only to draw the lines where they cross each other...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Does the SM8 midplate come predrilled or threaded at all for tube reservoir mounts or will I need to drill?


Are you looking for a SM8 or a SMA8?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are you looking for a SM8 or a SMA8?


SM8, but the other guy was able to answer my question. Thanks


----------



## emsj86

Anyone else have a problem mounting an alpha cool rad to the top of there sm8. The ports hit causing to not to sit flush. A gasket I think will help but never heard anyone mention this before. I can do the fan up top but that defeats the purpose of wanting to see the fans


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem mounting an alpha cool rad to the top of there sm8. The ports hit causing to not to sit flush. A gasket I think will help but never heard anyone mention this before. I can do the fan up top but that defeats the purpose of wanting to see the fans


Need more details...

Could you post a pic, or drawing, it would help with understanding the situation...

Is this a 480 Rad? A Monsta 80mm thick? Just what part of the case are the ports hitting?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem mounting an alpha cool rad to the top of there sm8. The ports hit causing to not to sit flush. A gasket I think will help but never heard anyone mention this before. I can do the fan up top but that defeats the purpose of wanting to see the fans


Yes on mine the plugs in the ports were hitting and on one i used a unibit to put holes so it would sit flush on the others i used gasket on the flush plugs and made sure it was tight even though it did not sit flush


----------



## emsj86

It is a 480 rad. And without a gasket or what was just mention (drill holes) it won't sit flush. Can't get a picture right now (can't wake the baby) but it is a alpha cool 480 60mm. I'm hoping in my travels at work I will be by micro center and ill just grab a gasket and a couple extenders as I'm off ever so slightly on my run to my reservoir. Edit: I won't if the plugs from the ek gpu will work as they our very low profile.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Need more details...
> 
> Could you post a pic, or drawing, it would help with understanding the situation...
> 
> Is this a 480 Rad? A Monsta 80 *86*mm thick? Just what part of the case are the ports hitting?


ftfy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't hardcore overclockers use a strip down version of xp for record runs? I would assume more for cpu vs gpu/cpu as newer os versions give you a slight bump in some benchies when the gpu is involved.


Yup, and it's common practice with a lot of the benchers to have an OS tuned for each particular bench - some to the point where they'll have a different configuration for SuperPi 1M and 32M, as an example. interestingly enough, a lot of benchers run barely stripped or even STOCK Windows 7 installs for GPU benches, simply because building a stripped OS that will play well with most (or all) of the GPU benches can be rather frustrating. With GPU benches, driver selection and tweaking tends to play a much larger part overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ok, so "professional" in this case means extreme. Imo useless
> 
> Why don't they use win 98 or win3.1...
> 
> O they are old and obsolete


Because SuperPi runs fastest on Windows XP. Just switching from Windows 7 to XP can net a reasonably good reduction in speeds with all settings the same.


----------



## wermad

Ran out of space....in my tx10....







....for the psu's I want to use. Well, w/out modifying the loop and removing the rads, I went w/ a slight 2" extension of the psu back-panel. Spent $15 on stand offs and screws and hopefully, this will do the trick. Its one thick panel for the psu mounts and loaded w/ three psu's, its heavy, so I'll be installing about 12 of these standoffs to cope w/ the weight. I'm not going to cover the gap since psu air flow is poor in this configuration of the tx (especially if you have the support brackets). The gap will give all three psu's more breathing room. I think that's why my tt psu ran 100% fan and finally started shutting off on its; not enough breathing room w/ the rads in there too. I do have some modders mesh I might use but since its in the rear, I may not need it (want to prevent the kiddies from messing w/ it). I'll post some pics once its done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, and it's common practice with a lot of the benchers to have an OS tuned for each particular bench - some to the point where they'll have a different configuration for SuperPi 1M and 32M, as an example. interestingly enough, a lot of benchers run barely stripped or even STOCK Windows 7 installs for GPU benches, simply because building a stripped OS that will play well with most (or all) of the GPU benches can be rather frustrating. With GPU benches, driver selection and tweaking tends to play a much larger part overall.
> Because SuperPi runs fastest on Windows XP. Just switching from Windows 7 to XP can net a reasonably good reduction in speeds with all settings the same.


Kewl







.


----------



## emsj86

horrible picture. But let me throw this out there. I can't choose. White rings and white pastel , blue rings blue pastel (I did this before) or mix match white rings blue pastel. I can't even decide what place to order from let alone coolant colors


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> horrible picture. But let me throw this out there. I can't choose. White rings and white pastel , blue rings blue pastel (I did this before) or mix match white rings blue pastel. I can't even decide what place to order from let alone coolant colors


Or white tubing, blue pastel liquid, and blue rings.







I personally think you should go white and then use color changing LED strips.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Thanks again! One last night, what kind of marker should i use to mark the aluminum for measuring and drilling that wont leave permanent marks? Should i just use a graphite pencil or a grease pen or chalk or what?


Use some masking tape and mark on it.


----------



## X-Nine

Don't use masking tape. Use Frog Tape. It's cheap, it sticks, but doesn't stick too much. It should be in every modders toolkit, along with BIC lighters and a hammer to smash things when they misbehave.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Use some masking tape and mark on it.


Duh why didnt i think of that. I have plenty of blue tape from my 3d printer. Thanks


----------



## wermad

At least go w/ 3m tape, most other cheap brand tape, it will stick, leave residue, or won't stick at all (ie Harbor Freight). Duck masking tape works ok but I wouldn't use it for very fine jobs and important/expensive paints. These you can easily fine at walmart.


----------



## funfordcobra

Easy way to clean fan blades that are in a flexbay on a rad? Anyone?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Easy way to clean fan blades that are in a flexbay on a rad? Anyone?


You could try a can of compressed air?

Get a DemciFilter to fit CL Flex Bays... It will prevent some of the dust from getting to the fans and the Rads...

Otherwise, guess what... You'll have to take the Flex Bay out, and do a thorough cleaning of the fans and rads....

Depending on your dust situation, maybe 6 moths apart...

And, of coarse, anytime you may need to take down your loop, for whatever reason...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Easy way to clean fan blades that are in a flexbay on a rad? Anyone?


air compressor + plastic stick to keep fan from spinning.


----------



## emsj86

That's exactly what I do. Dust buster and a thin flat head to hold the blade. Takes seconds and works. Here is where I left off tonight. Sorry camera pics again and bad lighting (I kid. You not working with a small head lamp on as to not wake the baby by turning on the lights lol). I have to say so far I found bending easier. I keep being a mm or so off which than I have to sand and repeat until it's the right length. A lot more time consuming than a bend and a cut back but maybe I'm still new to the fitting game.


----------



## funfordcobra

well I bought a 3/4 HP blower/duster. I'm in a 500sq ft apt so a compressor is out of the question lol. It gets dust out of the rads but its pretty stuck on the fans.


----------



## Revan654

Could I use Fan Attachment (120) along with Bitspower Mounting or Alpha Cool system to attach my Res/Pump in my S8S?

Case-Labs Fan Attachment (120): http://www.caselabs-store.com/fan-attachments-120mm-pricing-varies/
Bitspower Mounting: http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=170_175&products_id=3678
My Res/pump: http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eisbecher-d5-150mm-acetal.html (I have Swiftech MCP655)


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> ...hammer to smash things when they misbehave.


That's pretty much whole my toolkit.









Anyway, what feels like million years (and overcoming few problems) finally have a bit of time to post some pictures. Project Ultramar is officially finished (I mean I have plans already what to add, but that's nature of my way doing things LOL). There were 3 steps: 1 - crazy experiment, 2 - more or less final concept, 3 - all bits and pieces connected.

So without further ado let's get into the pictures part.



Pre dyed coolant.







Final version.

As a big fan of Warhammer 40K universe I dedicate this to 5th Company of Ultramarines - Ultramarine blue, White insignia, Gold emblems and Black Trim.

If you think that TH10A is big case - think again! If you have any questions feel free to ask. Complete list of internals is avaialble on EVGA ModRigs. OCN Rigbuilder doesn't work too well for me.


----------



## alltheGHz

For the emperor! Well done, I used to be into that but I sold my WH stuff a few years back. I dunno, I liked painting the models but that was just about it.


----------



## Benjiw

Warhammer 40K ahhh, I love that universe, really would dig a space marine movie but you know a proper one, I watched the CGI one but it was meh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ah, 40k. Catachans are tougher than marines, who needs power armorial


----------



## alltheGHz

Oh man just mentioning the catachans brought back some amazing memories! I was all into the fluff, the catachans would rival some SEALs. I left at about the time the palidins where introduced, what has changed since then?


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know the max length, width and depth for S8S 360 radiator Drop-In supports? Trying to upgrade to 360 rads want to make sure the fit first before ordering them.


----------



## emsj86

straight lines and fittings. Not sure which I like better but I do like these fittings a lot. I have to work on my runs. For now just filled her up to flush the rads of existing fluid. Will upload real pics when done


----------



## wermad

just throw a bunch of 90s like i did. Even super mario would easily get lost in my plumbing. Where's luigi to bail ya out bro


----------



## emsj86

Lol he is stuck in my front rad. Going to have to flush him out ? . Un sure if I will go white or blue pastel. I picked up some white pastel so I may try it and if I don't like it I have some dark blue dye I can add to get the blue berry pastel look.


----------



## P3nnywise

I'll just drop this here.
Thank you CaseLabs for your awesome donation for this charity event.
This is 1 of 5 builds being raffled off at the next PDXLan.
All proceed will be going to charity.
work log is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1587619/sponsored-the-witcher-mod-jon-ron


----------



## wermad

Where are the propane lines to feed the "fire breath"?









Looks very awesome


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Oh man just mentioning the catachans brought back some amazing memories! I was all into the fluff, the catachans would rival some SEALs. I left at about the time the palidins where introduced, what has changed since then?


I...... Haven't played much since barely making it to the third round at Doom In June 2006 in Red Deer, AB. Moved a few times, and just never found a group similar to the GROTS. So basically, I haven't really played since 4th Edition, or was it 5th back then. Can't quite recall. Still have a bunch of guys to assemble and/or paint (including a Warhammer Fantasy 25th anniversary Skaven army I picked up in, uh, uhm.... 2008. ... .....)

I suspect that if I sold my miniatures to an unsuspecting buyer locally I could afford the CaseLab cases I want for the entire place! ... I have a closet full of the things, but too many memories so I'll probably never sell them. Might get a car again though, and check out the local clubs and get back into the addiction instead


----------



## wadz1lla

This is the truth. Last year I grabbed some models to start painting again. I don't get to do it often but it sure is fun. At my age I can't imagine playing it again tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Warhammer 40K ahhh, I love that universe, really would dig a space marine movie but you know a proper one, I watched the CGI one but it was meh.


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> For the emperor! Well done, I used to be into that but I sold my WH stuff a few years back. I dunno, I liked painting the models but that was just about it.


Thanks everybody.

Well I love Universe, but I never painted models or anything. Quite impossible at this moment in time. I was ship modeling years and years ago, but now there is simply not enough time. I'm certainly W40K books fan (and some PC games which I like), but no models and tabletop gaming. Perhaps one day if I find spare time, but I can hardly imagine that before 67 yo mark.









For the moment I have about 100 W40K, ST, SW books which are stacked separately and awaiting read. Frankly I don't have enough space for books as it is and time constraint aren't helping. Ha! Problem is compounded because I buy everything new I see (including maritime history) while not reading fast enough.

Nikita Khrushchev said in 1956: we will bury you; well I can imagine me buried under books and pressed at the top by TH10A.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> 
> Well I love Universe, but I never painted models or anything. Quite impossible at this moment in time. I was ship modeling years and years ago, but now there is simply not enough time. I'm certainly W40K books fan (and some PC games which I like), but no models and tabletop gaming. Perhaps one day if I find spare time, but I can hardly imagine that before 67 yo mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the moment I have about 100 W40K, ST, SW books which are stacked separately and awaiting read. Frankly I don't have enough space for books as it is and time constraint aren't helping. Ha! Problem is compounded because I buy everything new I see (including maritime history) while not reading fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nikita Khrushchev* said in 1956: we will bury you; well I can imagine me buried under books and pressed at the top by TH10A.


Brought back memories of "Wings of the Red Star"







<(geek out). Damn 'Muracahns couldn't find a tall enough ladder for his Bear. Its not like they couldn't hear him coming from thousands of miles away and weren't more ready....

(ignore if you have no idea what I'm babbling about...meds kicking in and I have a waterfall of ideas of what to do to my tx10 since its taking forever to get plugs....)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I'll just drop this here.
> Thank you CaseLabs for your awesome donation for this charity event.
> This is 1 of 5 builds being raffled off at the next PDXLan.
> All proceed will be going to charity.
> work log is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1587619/sponsored-the-witcher-mod-jon-ron


That is looking phenomenal!


----------



## Cozmo85

I cant believe how much room i have. Still waiting on some of my parts to finish.


----------



## emsj86

So much room for activities ? But it does fill up fast. I wish the sm8 was a tad longer as to make inning duel reservoir loops not as cramped.


----------



## Ragsters

Just wanted to post it here first before putting it up on the OCN market place. I am going to be selling my Caselabs Sm8 with all accessories and everything you see in my sig rig. Look out for my For Sale thread coming up soon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just wanted to post it here first before putting it up on the OCN market place. I am going to be selling my Caselabs Sm8 with all accessories and everything you see in my sig rig. Look out for my For Sale thread coming up soon.


How old are those GT fans?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How old are those GT fans?


Not old and in great condition. But the fans are the last thing I would sell if not sold as a combo with something bigger.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not old and in great condition. But the fans are the last thing I would sell if not sold as a combo with something bigger.










Well, in that case, good luck with your sell and part out!


----------



## emsj86

Just filled her up. Bleeding and dye soon. As well as videos and better pictures. 







[/URL]


----------



## Cozmo85

So far so good, leak testing!


----------



## Iceman2733

Hello everyone, Glad to finally say I am joining the Caselabs family with an SMA8. I am doing a single loop water cooling build for twin 980ti and a cpu with 3 radiators.

I have a question for you guys with the SMA8 what is the thickest radiator you can run for the top radiator to still use the one of the grommet holes for a flex tube to go to the backside of the case? I hope that makes sense lol.... I have seen people running hard line to the inlet or outlet and than the side of the radaitor closest to the motherboard tray they will run a soft line thru that grommet hole which looks very very clean. I have found some people listing what they have used and most seem to be 45mm but I am looking to run all of the Black Ice Nemesis GTX radiators which are 54mm thick according to what I can find. Want to see if that will be to thick to use that hole, Thank you big time everyone hope my question makes sense I know it is a weird question.


----------



## Cozmo85

edit, wrong case


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> what is the thickest radiator you can run for the top radiator to still use the one of the grommet holes for a flex tube to go to the backside of the case?


I just took some measurements for you as I have a SMA8 build under construction.

Here is mine with a 45mm rad and 25mm fans mounted to the top of the case...


Now with the 45mm rad mounted it, the very bottom edge of the rad basically finishes at the very top of the grommet holes. Anything thicker than 45mm will start to obscure access to the grommet holes.

You can see in my photo above that the lower 25mm fans totally cover the grommet holes in the main motherboard/side panel.

Do note that there is approx. 20mm clearance between the radiator/fans and the grommet holes so you can still squeeze in some tubing in there however depending on how much flex the tubing allows and how you need to route the tubing, 20mmm clearance may make it tough to route/bend the tubing between the rad and internal back panel.

If you wait a few minutes I'll grab a photo for you looking back into the case through one of the grommet holes...

OK here is the quick photo I promised.

If you look carefully you can see where the top of the fan frame and the bottom of the 45mm res sit inline with the top inner edge of the rubber protective strip which surrounds the hole.

The distance between the hole and the fan/rad is approx. around 20mm.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I just took some measurements for you as I have a SMA8 build under construction.
> 
> Here is mine with a 45mm rad and 25mm fans mounted to the top of the case...
> 
> 
> Now with the 45mm rad mounted it, the very bottom edge of the rad basically finishes at the very top of the grommet holes. Anything thicker than 45mm will start to obscure access to the grommet holes.
> 
> You can see in my photo above that the lower 25mm fans totally cover the grommet holes in the main motherboard/side panel.
> 
> Do note that there is approx. 20mm clearance between the radiator/fans and the grommet holes so you can still squeeze in some tubing in there however depending on how much flex the tubing allows and how you need to route the tubing, 20mmm clearance may make it tough to route/bend the tubing between the rad and internal back panel.
> 
> If you wait a few minutes I'll grab a photo for you looking back into the case through one of the grommet holes...
> 
> OK here is the quick photo I promised.
> 
> If you look carefully you can see where the top of the fan frame and the bottom of the 45mm res sit inline with the top inner edge of the rubber protective strip which surrounds the hole.
> 
> The distance between the hole and the fan/rad is approx. around 20mm.


Good sir i can not thank you enough!!!! That is exactly the info I was looking for, I guess it is time to rethink the radiator as the Black Ice GTX is 54mm which I had originally worried about being an overall too thick radiator without push/pull. Thank you big time once again!!!!! Also how do you like those Alphacool have you used them before?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Good sir i can not thank you enough!!!! That is exactly the info I was looking for, I guess it is time to rethink the radiator as the Black Ice GTX is 54mm which I had originally worried about being an overall too thick radiator without push/pull. Thank you big time once again!!!!! Also how do you like those Alphacool have you used them before?


No problem - Glad to be of assistance.

You may be able to fit a right angle directly to the rad port closest the side/mobo panel and bend the tubing up and into the hole - maybe be a bit tight though...!

The Alphacools work fine and I have used them in my previous rig - They just don't have the same nice textured finish (just plain satin black) as the Black Ice rads and you need to ensure that you flush/clean them well before use. I just hook them up to my hot water faucet and flush each side for 30 mins or so with hot water. Then just rinse a few times with distilled and there good to go. They just look cheap sitting next to the Black Ice models....

The Alphacools are a low FPI rad - (around 9 to 10 FPI) so they don't generate too much restriction noise with fans.

With my current build I am aiming for a quiet rig so my fans will never really need see anything above 800 to 1000rpm max, so push/pull fans at low speeds is my main design criteria for the build.

Oh and one thing I forgot to mention is that I have fitted a 560mm radiator up top - Yours will be a 480 so it will be shorter in length and therefore the rad ports will finish more to the left as compared to what you see in my photo. This will allow you some extra clearance for a tubing run from the rad and through the grommet opening but it still will be tight as you will need to first bend the tubing upwards before routing it through the hole.


----------



## Mega Man

I prefer the alphacool myself, they are awesome, if you choose to rinse any rad imo you need to rinse everything anyway


----------



## JourneymanMike

@Iceman2733
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> The Alphacools work fine and I have used them in my previous rig - They just don't have the same nice textured finish (just plain satin black) as the Black Ice rads and *you need to ensure that you flush/clean them well before use. I just hook them up to my hot water faucet and flush each side for 30 mins or so with hot water. Then just rinse a few times with distilled and there good to go.* They just look cheap sitting next to the Black Ice models....


With the Alphacool's, you should use Mayhems Blitz Pro Part One... Alphacool's are usually full of loose solder and flux, from manufacturing, and need some serious cleaning, lest you get that Krap in your loop!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOR7SFYbcZ8 ...Notice, he's cleaning an alphacool Rad..

And, for the whole system...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_IBHnUc3PM

http://www.performance-pcs.com/mayhems-blitz-pro-cleaning-system.html

Follow the directions, completely!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Iceman2733
> With the Alphacool's, you should use Mayhems Blitz Pro Part One... Alphacool's are usually full of loose solder and flux, from manufacturing,


I have used them before without issue (ie cleaning with hot water) and to tell you the truth I have not found them to be as dirty as some have had experienced.

Also know of a few others with the same experience so not sure whether they just get slack every now during their manufacturing phase or what. Even the ones I just purchased for my latest build look quite clean inside the end tanks with no flux residue or loose solder.

Using quite moderate pressure/flow with hot water tends to get rid of any loose stuff in the tubes.

The main advantage of running Blitz is more so to remove any residue which may cause the PH in your loop to go wonky which then tends to affect Mayhems pastels.

Not a huge fan of using any acidic based cleaner to clean rads as then it can be difficult to remove all traces of the acids etc which can cause other issues.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Hello everyone, Glad to finally say I am joining the Caselabs family with an SMA8. I am doing a single loop water cooling build for twin 980ti and a cpu with 3 radiators.
> 
> I have a question for you guys with the SMA8 what is the thickest radiator you can run for the top radiator to still use the one of the grommet holes for a flex tube to go to the backside of the case? I hope that makes sense lol.... I have seen people running hard line to the inlet or outlet and than the side of the radaitor closest to the motherboard tray they will run a soft line thru that grommet hole which looks very very clean. I have found some people listing what they have used and most seem to be 45mm but I am looking to run all of the Black Ice Nemesis GTX radiators which are 54mm thick according to what I can find. Want to see if that will be to thick to use that hole, Thank you big time everyone hope my question makes sense I know it is a weird question.


see TCO s build. Search sma8 the division. He did exactly what your looking for. He even has a video on YouTube of it. It may help you see what you need. You will need various male to female and female to female 90s to get the fittings through the hole.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Hello everyone, Glad to finally say I am joining the Caselabs family with an SMA8. I am doing a single loop water cooling build for twin 980ti and a cpu with 3 radiators.
> 
> I have a question for you guys with the SMA8 what is the thickest radiator you can run for the top radiator to still use the one of the grommet holes for a flex tube to go to the backside of the case? I hope that makes sense lol.... I have seen people running hard line to the inlet or outlet and than the side of the radaitor closest to the motherboard tray they will run a soft line thru that grommet hole which looks very very clean. I have found some people listing what they have used and most seem to be 45mm but I am looking to run all of the Black Ice Nemesis GTX radiators which are 54mm thick according to what I can find. Want to see if that will be to thick to use that hole, Thank you big time everyone hope my question makes sense I know it is a weird question.


This Shows the Back of the SMA8





Here are the fittings




TCO

EDIT: And a Glory Shot (Why Not)



EDIT: Also, My S3 Came in Flat Packed. Trying to find some cash to get this build kicked off.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> This Shows the Back of the SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: And a Glory Shot (Why Not)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, My S3 Came in Flat Packed. Trying to find some cash to get this build kicked off.






great quick videos


----------



## Iceman2733

Thanks everyone for there responses!!!! Can you guys tell me what fittings you are using that look like bulkhead to go from the upper part to the lower compartment?

I swear I had talked myself out of doing twin loops for the added cost and the lack of any real performance gain but now I am second guessing that. LoL I hate you all hahahahaha well my bank account does I should say hahah


----------



## X-Nine

I use Bitspowers and Monsoon fittings only in my builds, myself.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks everyone for there responses!!!! Can you guys tell me what fittings you are using that look like bulkhead to go from the upper part to the lower compartment?
> 
> I swear I had talked myself out of doing twin loops for the added cost and the lack of any real performance gain but now I am second guessing that. LoL I hate you all hahahahaha well my bank account does I should say hahah


http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-case-top-water-fill-through-hole-fitting-set-matte-black-finish.html

ek make a nice too. About the rad you might still use the HWlabs one since is only 9 mm thicker than the Acool 45 mm.


----------



## Iceman2733

Thanks big time everyone for all your help I had seen that fitting and wasn't sure if that is what u guys were using or not.

One last question can u guys help me piece together my pump/res setup. I want to run a pump/res combo maybe two but the only one I really like the EK one and it has a very small res on it. Can you guys help show me what pieces I need there is sooo many choices I would like a 200mm+ res and for it to be a D5 pump. I am trying to figure out the head setups and which pump is good. And what all I need for the complete setup. After all these pics I would like to run dual loops now with some nice big res lol...... Thanks everyone man you guys have helped me so much I really appreciate it.... Now to find in stock some 1000mm bitspower 16mm Petg and I will be set lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I use *Bitspowers* and Monsoon fittings only in my builds, myself.


Bitspower Passthroughs all day









TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks big time everyone for all your help I had seen that fitting and wasn't sure if that is what u guys were using or not.
> 
> One last question can u guys help me piece together my pump/res setup. I want to run a pump/res combo maybe two but the only one I really like the EK one and it has a very small res on it. Can you guys help show me what pieces I need there is sooo many choices I would like a 200mm+ res and for it to be a D5 pump. I am trying to figure out the head setups and which pump is good. And what all I need for the complete setup. After all these pics I would like to run dual loops now with some nice big res lol...... Thanks everyone man you guys have helped me so much I really appreciate it.... Now to find in stock some 1000mm bitspower 16mm Petg and I will be set lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ek have various size of the tube for the reservoirs. You can pick whatever size you want. A good size for the SMA8 is around 25 cm (ek 250):

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-250

you can also exchange any tube (which they sold separately) in any combo if you want.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks big time everyone for all your help I had seen that fitting and wasn't sure if that is what u guys were using or not.
> 
> One last question can u guys help me piece together my pump/res setup. I want to run a pump/res combo maybe two but the only one I really like the EK one and it has a very small res on it. Can you guys help show me what pieces I need there is sooo many choices I would like a 200mm+ res and for it to be a D5 pump. I am trying to figure out the head setups and which pump is good. And what all I need for the complete setup. After all these pics I would like to run dual loops now with some nice big res lol...... Thanks everyone man you guys have helped me so much I really appreciate it.... Now to find in stock some 1000mm bitspower 16mm Petg and I will be set lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ek have various size of the tube for the reservoirs. You can pick whatever size you want. A good size for the SMA8 is around 25 cm (ek 250):
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-250
Click to expand...

With that res what is the best way to mount a pump directly to it? That is my goal I want the pump and res to be one piece less piping and I think it looks a little better fills up the case more lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> With that res what is the best way to mount a pump directly to it? That is my goal I want the pump and res to be one piece less piping and I think it looks a little better fills up the case more lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/build-log-chessboard-sma8

You will find tons of info and pics to your heart content. If I was building on the SMA8 today I would take a different approach however. I would not mount the reservoir/pump on the mb wall. I would make a hole for the pump on the divider to the bottom chamber and decouple there the pump and fix it there to give support. That way the visual effect would be mostly the same but the system would be much more silent since no reverberation would occur.


----------



## emsj86




----------



## OC'ing Noob

It's amazing how much products have evolved and improved for liquid cooling. I remember when I first started, it was still mostly car radiators and heatercores with fountain pumps, T-lines, DIY liquid mixes, and hand milled blocks. Nowadays, people have compression fittings, rotating barbs, reservoirs that fit on pumps, pastel colored liquid, and other goodness. I am honestly amazed.


----------



## Iceman2733

For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?


Doable. But on the side of the PSU you will have to get a shorter rad to allow for PSU and cables. Example, an 560 mm rad on one side and a 240, 280 or 360 on the other. 360 will get really tight. In any case with 2 rads down access to pump and tubes will be difficult since you will need to remove one rad each time you want access.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?


Depends on the rads. I have a 560 on the main side, and then a 360 on the PSU side. I'll be adding one one pump as well next week (I have pump/res Combos, so those are in the main upper compartment). One pump in the bottom compartment and two rads should be fine. You may have an issue with two pumps though.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Depends on the rads. I have a 560 on the main side, and then a 360 on the PSU side. I'll be adding one one pump as well next week (I have pump/res Combos, so those are in the main upper compartment). One pump in the bottom compartment and two rads should be fine. You may have an issue with two pumps though.


Thanks for the responses guys I am going with HL Nemesis 560 and 280 GTS and an EVGA 1000P2 PSU. I am just a little worried about it being a cluttered mess down there, if it will even fit. was looking at going

What Pump/Res Combo are you running? I originally wanted to run pump/res combo but was having trouble what parts I need to do it and a lot of people said to not do it due to vibration on MB tray. If you guys could help me with what parts I need to put the pump and res combo together.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys I am going with HL Nemesis 560 and 280 GTS and an EVGA 1000P2 PSU. I am just a little worried about it being a cluttered mess down there, if it will even fit. was looking at going
> 
> What Pump/Res Combo are you running? I originally wanted to run pump/res combo but was having trouble what parts I need to do it and a lot of people said to not do it due to vibration on MB tray. If you guys could help me with what parts I need to put the pump and res combo together.


I'm running a 560 GTS as well. As for my combo, it's two XSPC 270 photons with PWM D5's (two loops). I don't have any vibration issues at all.

As for being messy, it will be lol. But if you know how to route tubing, you maybe won't have a problem.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm running a 560 GTS as well. As for my combo, it's two XSPC 270 photons with PWM D5's (two loops). I don't have any vibration issues at all.
> 
> As for being messy, it will be lol. But if you know how to route tubing, you maybe won't have a problem.


Thank you....looked at your pics I didn't think it was possible to fill up an SMA8 case, you def did it man hahaha.... What is your top radiator?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?


A 560, 280 and that PSU should be fine with pumps in between. Tight fit and messy? Yup but it should work. I have two 560's 60 mm thick with two D5's between them... My PSU isn't there though.


----------



## ruffhi

Q: does CaseLabs sell a black switch panel? If so, I can't seem to find it on their web site.

There is a 'no switch' option and it says the plate is still included ... but is that a blank plate with no holes or one with holes?


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if I could fit two 360 Slim radiators(Top - 30cm) along with a 240 (Front - 30cm) with a Blu-Ray drive into my S8S without it interfering with one another?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Q: does CaseLabs sell a black switch panel? If so, I can't seem to find it on their web site.
> 
> There is a 'no switch' option and it says the plate is still included ... but is that a blank plate with no holes or one with holes?


For the S5? Yes they do a blank as well as holes & holes w/USB - looky here!


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if I could fit two 360 Slim radiators(Top - 30cm) along with a 240 (Front - 30cm) with a Blu-Ray drive into my S8S without it interfering with one another?


The S8 can handle 360mm in the front, so you should have some room to move things to where they need to be.
If it dont work at all, get an external Blu-Ray driver or just get an E-Sata cable (if your system support it) along with an molex power-brick.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> For the S5? Yes they do a blank as well as holes & holes w/USB - looky here!


Thx. +REP


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if I could fit two 360 Slim radiators(Top - 30cm) along with a 240 (Front - 30cm) with a Blu-Ray drive into my S8S without it interfering with one another?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The S8 can handle 360mm in the front, so you should have some room to move things to where they need to be.
> If it dont work at all, get an external Blu-Ray driver or just get an E-Sata cable (if your system support it) along with an molex power-brick.


For a S8, yes. For a S8S? Probably not. The 240 rad takes up only 6 of the 7 flexbay slots but the end tanks usually overhang the last space enough to prevent a ODD from fitting.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?


That can all fit easily - depending on pump choice and how you mount the pumps.

The 30mm rads are not that thick so you will have plenty of width to play with.

Below is a pic of my current build - just to give you an idea of the room available.

The rad you see in the pic is an Alphacool UT60 - 60mm thick rad with push/pull fans. I have mounted a dual pump housing in front of the rad/fans (refer to my build thread for more pics) and still have room to fit another slim rad on the opposite side.

With your 30mm thick rads it will be a breeze to squeeze it all in - Only drawback as someone has already mentioned, is the fact that it will be restricted access to get to the pumps etc due to the extra rad. However many people have done similar to what you are planning and you should be able to access most gear from underneath if your case came with a bottom cutout.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For anyone with an SMA8..... How much room in in the bottom of compartment? I am going to try and fit two pumps and two 30mm radiators in the bottom and my PSU. Will I have enough room or is the two pumps going to be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> That can all fit easily - depending on pump choice and how you mount the pumps.
> 
> The 30mm rads are not that thick so you will have plenty of width to play with.
> 
> Below is a pic of my current build - just to give you an idea of the room available.
> 
> The rad you see in the pic is an Alphacool UT60 - 60mm thick rad with push/pull fans. I have mounted a dual pump housing in front of the rad/fans (refer to my build thread for more pics) and still have room to fit another slim rad on the opposite side.
> 
> With your 30mm thick rads it will be a breeze to squeeze it all in - Only drawback as someone has already mentioned, is the fact that it will be restricted access to get to the pumps etc due to the extra rad. However many people have done similar to what you are planning and you should be able to access most gear from underneath if your case came with a bottom cutout.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the pics.... I can't make up my mind to do pump/res combos or put them down below. I like your PC build looks beautiful. Do u have a pic from the top maybe looking down to see how much side to side room u have? I am looking at running the EK D5 revs pumps two of them for seperate loop setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Do u have a pic from the top maybe looking down to see how much side to side room u have?


I don't have a photo handy from that perspective but I'll try and take a photo later today for you.


----------



## wermad

Did a little bit of painting:



And it lead to moar.....


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> For a S8, yes. For a S8S? Probably not. The 240 rad takes up only 6 of the 7 flexbay slots but the end tanks usually overhang the last space enough to prevent a ODD from fitting.


I'm thinking if I do 3x240(30mm) Blu-Ray should fit without issue. Since the rad is only 15 inches in length and I have plenty of room remaining. Plus you have the extra 36mm(Top Cover) for the fans. They will not be interfering.

Now I need to decide if I want to go PETG or Soft.


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Iceman2733
> With the Alphacool's, you should use Mayhems Blitz Pro Part One... Alphacool's are usually full of loose solder and flux, from manufacturing, and need some serious cleaning, lest you get that Krap in your loop!


I have to add my few cents/pennies/[put any currency here







]

All my radiators are from Alphacool. All of them are 45mm. I simply require multiport option and 6x1/4" perfectly fit the bill. With cleanliness of radiator it's a bit of lottery. In general Alphacool is considered 'dirty rad' when new and you shouldn't save on flushing, but not all are terribly dirty. One thing straight - it's impossible to clean radiator 100%. All my radiators are done the same way:

- 10 L of DI/DM/distilled-whatever water - initial flush (add another 5L or more if you still get crap load of waste after first 2 bottles),
- after that one fill of water again and leave for a night with threads at the bottom - jiggle rad at various intervals,
- next day rinse and fill to the brim with isopropyl alcohol (using 99%) and leave it for a 24h jiggling at random intervals
- next day rinse and flush with 5L of DI/DM/distilled
- leave for a day or two in warm/hot place - on heater or in direct sunlight (depend on weather outside)

Voila. No need for excessive investment (well being connected to automotive industry I have stacks of water and isopropyl, but even purchasing it is dirt cheap, water about 1.5$/5L and 1L of isopropyl is about (equivalent of) 3-4$/1L which is enough for 2 480/45 mm rads) or vinegar. No matter what you do radiators always will contain impurities inside - every screwing/unscrewing of fittings, all of that leave residual waste inside (microscopic fillings or remaining of POM/acryl or paint from top of the chambers). All of that is impossible to clean 100%. At some stage cleaning of a cleaning of already cleaned radiator is just pointless overkill and adds significant amount of meaningless work for no gains. So far nothing exploded on my side and doing it every time same way..









Recently went back from pastel to clear see through coolant. Same procedure, no issues. I will add only that I do leak testing with some UPW like from Mayhems or Alphacool. It never hurts to spend a tiny bit more for something that is tested. 2L doesn't break a bank when you spend 1000$.


----------



## X-Nine

I couldn't get my alphacool rad clean, it kept turning my red dye purple from all the gunk in it. Switched it out for my EK rad (that I had cleaned about 3 years ago) and no more issues. The loop has been running for almost a year now and the red is still red.

Not sure if Alphacool is doing a better job of cleaning their rads these days, but the one I bought will probably never be used again.


----------



## wermad

run it through the hot tap of your kitchen faucet. I did that to two of the used rads I bought (both used red dye). Interestingly, the new monsta 560 i got from aquatuning in 2015 was clean and so were the three 480s I got bnib from a member here. The ek rads I bought a long time ago where a bit gunky and so were the swiftech ones. HL and alphacool have been clean for me when bought new. I guess I'm lucky then (and don't have a death-wish against alphacool....just head over to the wc thread.....







).


----------



## kgtuning

The 5 alphacool rads I have all arrived clean as can be and never had an issue.


----------



## Benjiw

I recently cleaned out my rads I have and loads of blue stuff came out but only one HW labs SR1 rad let out flecks of dirt, all the others where clean, well apart from the blue water.

I used a mix of boiling water and white vinegar, 3 parts water 1 part vinegar.


----------



## Iceman2733

Can I ask why dilute the vinegar? I see some people saying to dilute it others say just use it straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alltheGHz

Would I need to clean out my rad if I'm using distilled water and some PTnuke?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> run it through the hot tap of your kitchen faucet. I did that to two of the used rads I bought (both used red dye). Interestingly, the new monsta 560 i got from aquatuning in 2015 was clean and so were the three 480s I got bnib from a member here. The ek rads I bought a long time ago where a bit gunky and so were the swiftech ones. HL and alphacool have been clean for me when bought new. I guess I'm lucky then (and don't have a death-wish against alphacool....just head over to the wc thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I used hot distilled water, vinegar, etc, and tried cleaning it 4 times. No matter how clean it looked coming out, it still turned the dye purple. At that point it's just wasted effort to continue trying. The EK rad is one of the XTX rads and I only rinsed it once, ever. I don't have anything against Alphacool, but I'm also not willing to spend more time on something than I should. Again, they may have changed the way their rads are cleaned, I don't know, but the one I bought will end up in my junk boxes.... maybe I should just sell it.


----------



## wermad

Swiftech were the gunkiest. I did have a v1 RX and those were gunky but the nice satin v2 were very clean (xspc was really turning it up in quality a few years back). I've done the vinegar thing but blasting it w/ the hot tap line and then just doing a final rinse in distilled has been working for me. The two rads w/ dye still shows internal staining but they don't color the water any more. Man, i need to get my rig up and running. i miss it


----------



## alltheGHz

Would I need to clean out my rad if I'm using distilled water and some PTnuke?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Would I need to clean out my rad if I'm using distilled water and some PTnuke?


Yes. Always clean your rad. Even HWlabs thta usually are the most cleanest radiator out there need to be clean first. It is just one of those chores you need to do. Otherwise gunk (including small debris) could go to your blocks and hinder the flow. MArtin's method of faucet wash works very well, no need for vinegar specially since you are not planning on use Pastel.

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/


----------



## Iceman2733

Well heck tried to order my whole setup and PPcs won't let me ship it I think there shipping weight calculations is way way off a SMA8 and a twin loop setup they have it weighting 186.8lbs ?. Anyone had this happen before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funfordcobra

I never clean my rads.. They are all EK and I haven't found debris the times I have drained it while adjusting things. The most I've seen is a very VERY small amount of film that I just dab up with a paper cloth.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Well heck tried to order my whole setup and PPcs won't let me ship it I think there shipping weight calculations is way way off a SMA8 and a twin loop setup they have it weighting 186.8lbs ?. Anyone had this happen before?


Depending on your parts, so is it not that hard to belive that a full setup in the SMA8 (which is 27lbs alone) that weigh that much when you take shipping material into account.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Well heck tried to order my whole setup and PPcs won't let me ship it I think there shipping weight calculations is way way off a SMA8 and a twin loop setup they have it weighting 186.8lbs ?. Anyone had this happen before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SMA8 is no where near 186 range, Even fully stocked it's no where near their. browser or PPCs website screwed something up. If your ordering the parts from mobile site I would suggest using desktop version. Mobile site I had it screw up before.


----------



## Jim-CL

Shopping carts do strange things sometimes, especially if you order a lot of items. I would call/email them on Monday and get a "real" quote. It will likely be much better


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Would I need to clean out my rad if I'm using distilled water and some PTnuke?


The reason it is recommended being is flux is either an acid or a base and it affects pH levels in your loop, your goal is to keep them level


----------



## emsj86

I think rads our hit or miss. Some more than others. I have had Xspc, ek, alpha cool , and swiftech. And to my surprise ek was the worst with cleaning. Now others saw alpha cool. Some have issues with hw labs. I think it comes down to the person making that rad that day


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Well heck tried to order my whole setup and PPcs won't let me ship it I think there shipping weight calculations is way way off a SMA8 and a twin loop setup they have it weighting 186.8lbs ?. Anyone had this happen before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> SMA8 is no where near 186 range, Even fully stocked it's no where near their. browser or PPCs website screwed something up. If your ordering the parts from mobile site I would suggest using desktop version. Mobile site I had it screw up before.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I said.... I have tried doing it from another PC and my phone still won't ship has to be the silly shipping weight..... I included a pic of the PC which will weight more than a man lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think rads our hit or miss. Some more than others. I have had Xspc, ek, alpha cool , and swiftech. And to my surprise ek was the worst with cleaning. Now others saw alpha cool. Some have issues with hw labs. I think it comes down to the person making that rad that day


No matter what, I always flush my Rads out, before using them....

I use Mayhems Blitz Pro, Part One, especially for Alphacool, and Part Two to flush a new loop...

Also, part Two, for a general cleaning, when needed...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The reason it is recommended being is flux is either an acid or a base and it affects pH levels in your loop, your goal is to keep them level


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Good Answer!


----------



## SteezyTN

I've spent so much time and money on this build. Do it regret it? Not one bit







due to my problems with "high" GPU temps and high water temps, I've ordered a second pump for the GPU loop. I'm also going to fix the soft tubing on the CPU loop, and put some hard tubing in there instead


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> That is exactly what I said.... I have tried doing it from another PC and my phone still won't ship has to be the silly shipping weight..... I included a pic of the PC which will weight more than a man lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best thing I can say is delete everything from the cart, log out of your account clear everything from your browser history and try again.


----------



## Cozmo85

Any benefit throwing a 120mm fan in the back mount as intake or exhaust? Guess I could just get one to see.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Any benefit throwing a 120mm fan in the back mount as intake or exhaust? Guess I could just get one to see.


It will help getting heat away from the motherboard faster, so I would do it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It will help getting heat away from the motherboard faster, so I would do it.


Assuming that your Rad fans are all intake, you should have an exhaust at the rear...

That's what the fan hole is there for, exhaust...







Although, you may use it as you wish...


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The reason it is recommended being is flux is either an acid or a base and it affects pH levels in your loop, your goal is to keep them level


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes. Always clean your rad. Even HWlabs thta usually are the most cleanest radiator out there need to be clean first. It is just one of those chores you need to do. Otherwise gunk (including small debris) could go to your blocks and hinder the flow. MArtin's method of faucet wash works very well, no need for vinegar specially since you are not planning on use Pastel.
> 
> https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/


ah, thank you two


----------



## Revan654

anyone know if you can fit Hardwarelabs GTS radiators in S8(Front and both sides)?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Triple radiator on top (meaning going back to custom loops for the first time in almost 5 years) or big window on the top... decisions decisions...


----------



## wermad

Still climbing the mountain...


----------



## Mega Man

What mountain?


----------



## Iceman2733

Well I about give up with building my setup, I waited to get my order spent a good bit of the day trying to get ahold of PPCS about the weight issue. They are helping with an RMA to rush it back as store credit so I log on to go ahead and place my first order and they are out of 12mm OD matte black enhanced Bitspower Fittings, Top fill/passthru and 1ea of the 560 radiator mounts. Dang my luck i think someone is telling me to not build the thing.

I can order the 560 rad mount directly from case labs it seems and the pass through found on another site but I can not for the life of me find the Bitspower 12mm OD matte Black Enhanced fittings other than FrozenCPU and I am not sure I trust placing an order with them for 12ea of them.


----------



## Mega Man

I have had success talking with ppc via email and having then drop ship stuff, I bought 5 480 and they were always oos . Emailed then and ended up in less then a week having them


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have had success talking with ppc via email and having then drop ship stuff, I bought 5 480 and they were always oos . Emailed then and ended up in less then a week having them


I appreciate I have to call Chris tomorrow about my RMA hopefully he can help me along I don't mind the rad mount it can come from caselabs but the rest i am heart broken on. It is sad that PPCS seems to be about the only place to get bitspower stuff from minus FrozenCPU. Good for PPCS but when they are out bad for the rest of us lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What mountain?


Painting my tx...so much work...


----------



## Mega Man

I bought the colors I wanted so I didn't have to paint it


----------



## wermad

Mine was still cheaper and with ped....take that


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Triple radiator on top (meaning going back to custom loops for the first time in almost 5 years) or big window on the top... decisions decisions...


I'm solving that issue by making the S8 be for the htpc.... Now if I could just figure out what case to use for my main rig....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mine was still cheaper and with ped....take that


maybe, maybe not


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question: If I have 30mm thick rads(Hardware Labs GTS360) and the 36mm extender top. Could I do something like this with my S8S case?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Taking my S8 to be custom powder coated tomorrow. I'm thinking Prismatic Powders Copper Dust over Illusion Wild Copper. I also have two Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTXs and a 120.2 flex bay fan mount on order that will get the same treatment next week.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm solving that issue by making the S8 be for the htpc


That is one large HTPC ... _go big or go home?_


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: If I have 30mm thick rads(Hardware Labs GTS360) and the 36mm extender top. Could I do something like this with my S8S case?


yes


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That is one large HTPC ... _go big or go home?_


It's currently in a Fractal Designs Define R4, but we plan on expanding its current duties to network storage as well. As for the go big or go home bit, when everything is said and done it'll be upgraded to dual GTX 980's as we'll have a pair of them just lying around after gaming rigs are updated...

Bit overkill, but that means if a friend visits and needs something to game on (or more likely, we're doing maintenance on one of our gaming rigs) there's a rig capable of handling such duties.

Basically I want it in a nice case that can hold a lot, so the S8 feels like a good candidate, doubly so because you can fully outfit it with large windows ^_^


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: If I have 30mm thick rads(Hardware Labs GTS360) and the 36mm extender top. Could I do something like this with my S8S case?


Nope. that rad (GTS) have a width of 133 mm (and most 120 rads really are around that figure 130-135 mm). So 3x that would be almost 400 mm and the S8 and S8S are 369 mm width cases. But you can manage 2x 360 mm there.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope. that rad (GTS) have a width of 133 mm (and most 120 rads really are around that figure 130-135 mm). So 3x that would be almost 400 mm and the S8 and S8S are 369 mm width cases. But you can manage 2x 360 mm there.


I'm not putting three up their, Only two. Don't even think I a third rad would even be able to sit at the top without falling off.

Anyone know if this is the replacement top for S8S? I don't see any mention of S8S.

Link: http://www.caselabs-store.com/s8-top-covers-pricing-varies/


----------



## Mega Man

Afaik the s8s uses the same top as the s8


----------



## DerComissar

Score one for the Mega Man.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Someday I will buy a glorious Caselabs case


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Someday I will buy a glorious Caselabs case


It will happen! I didn't think I would ever get one until I found a pristine S5 on Craigslist for $100.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It will happen! I didn't think I would ever get one until I found a pristine S5 on Craigslist for $100.


Oh boy it will







maybe not in the first 5 years (School) But Then I probably build a baller PC, custom loop X... platform,...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Oh boy it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not in the first 5 years (School) But Then I probably build a baller PC, custom loop X... platform,...


I am trying to still convince myself to custom liquid cool again. So far I am not winning against myself.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to still convince myself to custom liquid cool again. So far I am not winning against myself.


I bought a Maximus VIII Formula and a 950 pro instead of custom loop


----------



## Iceman2733

Can anyone tell what size fan is in the rear of the SMA8? I can't seem to find it on the web site. Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Can anyone tell what size fan is in the rear of the SMA8? I can't seem to find it on the web site. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be fan. As in Single.

120mm.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Can anyone tell what size fan is in the rear of the SMA8? I can't seem to find it on the web site. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As TCO said, 120mm.

However, I purchased a BGears 120 to 140 fan adapter and I can now use my 140mm fan in the rear. It's a tight fit, and may bend lol

I can't find a pic on my phone, but I have it shown somewhere lol


----------



## goofyhsk

S3 Black, purchased DEC 2015


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone have a contact phone number for case labs on there website they only show an email and I have sent two over a 72hr period and haven't heard back just want to touch base with them with a few things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone have a contact phone number for case labs on there website they only show an email and I have sent two over a 72hr period and haven't heard back just want to touch base with them with a few things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.caselabs-store.com/contact-us/


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone have a contact phone number for case labs on there website they only show an email and I have sent two over a 72hr period and haven't heard back just want to touch base with them with a few things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/contact-us/
Click to expand...

ok I apologize for being a dip**** I swore I clicked that I appreciate it big time sorry for the stupid post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Revan654

Going ordering Tubing(Soft) for my watercool build. For those with S8S or S8 how much did you order? I don't want to order to much or to little. Tubing is sold by the foot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Speaking of soft tubing, is there a point for hard tubing other than looks? All those elbows and angled fittings look extremely flow restrictive to me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Going ordering Tubing(Soft) for my watercool build. For those with S8S or S8 how much did you order? I don't want to order to much or to little. Tubing is sold by the foot.


ALWAYS buy too much, never just enough or you will run out


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ALWAYS buy too much, never just enough or you will run out


Is 8 feet good enough or should I go with 10?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Is 8 feet good enough or should I go with 10?


20


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ALWAYS buy too much, never just enough or you will run out
> 
> 
> 
> Is 8 feet good enough or should I go with 10?
Click to expand...

A 10 ft. pack of Primochill Advanced LRT was enough for mine, and left some extra for future use.
But as Mega Man said, ALWAYS buy too much.
I bought two 10 ft. packs of it, just because.









Did I mention I also have about 50 ft. of Durelene tubing left from a previous tubing purchase?


----------



## wermad

Yup, ditto on mega. I ran out of 6m of hard tube. Bought 4m more and used up only one but better to have spares then buying more. Ppcs.com bp hard tube shipping is expensive. Ended up spending more on shipping the second round vs the actual cost of the 4m of tube...







.

Done with painting and about 75% done re-assembling. Gotta get that leak test done soon...it's been two months without water







.


----------



## wermad

Lots of hard work painting but here's she is:



Rear shot; missing some of the covers for now until loop and wiring are done.



Edit:sorry for the double post, opera is acting weird again


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Speaking of soft tubing, is there a point for hard tubing other than looks? All those elbows and angled fittings look extremely flow restrictive to me.


All soft tubing has some plasticizer content, which over time has a tendency to leach out and cloud the tube. Some tubing is worse than others and you sometimes see little rings of accumulated plasticizer accumulated in dead flow spaces like at a vertical barb fitting.

The black rubbery looking tubing like ZMT or norprene supposedly have no plasticizer, but the flat black aesthetic only works well with some builds.

Hard tubing has no plasticizer and comes in clear and all the colors you might need to accent your build.

With modern day pumps, the added fittings on a hard tube build, even one done more with fittings than bends, isn't enough of a flow issue to not go the hard tube route.

Hard tube builds are a bit more costly, and definitely more time intensive in running the loop, but the freedom from plasticizer worries and having much longer intervals between maintenance teardowns is worth it to most experienced builders.

Oh, and did I mention that it looks really cool too . . . .









Darlene


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lots of hard work painting but here's she is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shot; missing some of the covers for now until loop and wiring are done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:sorry for the double post, opera is acting weird again


Great to see what you've done with Stren's honkin' big TX10-D.








So much room in that case, stuffed with Monstas, and there is still a ton of space left.
Looks really good with the white and black two-tone colors, with the complimenting white-painted rads.


----------



## Mega Man

one word

POTATO !~


----------



## VSG

@wermad Great job man, it looks nice! The TX10 isn't the easiest to photograph either so I feel your pain


----------



## Mega Man

but .... potato ..


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but .... potato ..


Maybe the potato was the only thing that could fit that thing in the lens frame


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> one word
> 
> POTATO !~


What happened to the 'e'?


----------



## Kimir

It's not potato, it's the blur!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> one word
> 
> POTATO !~
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the 'e'?
Click to expand...

i dunno i can not see the video - it is possible you scared it away !

china blocks youtube


----------



## wermad

I like french fries


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The black rubbery looking tubing like ZMT or norprene supposedly have no plasticizer, but the flat black aesthetic only works well with some builds.
> 
> Hard tubing has no plasticizer and comes in clear and all the colors you might need to accent your build.


I can agree that flat black dont work with all builds, but soft tubing like ZMT seems to be the best choice atm. When we talk about the long term safety and maintenance needs of the build.

As for hard tubing, so is it true that it dont have plasticizer, in most cases. I mean, the softness of PETG must come from somewhere.

Another aspect of soft vs hard, is how safe it is for transport. Soft tubing with compression is, I believe, the safest choice.


----------



## wermad

Wow, CL is really the only one that has these:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You are putting a lot of air in the chamber. That air will go out using all the holes and spaces in the case. Honestly you don't need any exhaust fan down there. All my fans are oriented as intake in the bottom chamber and there is no hot air pocket there, on the contrary. Air in the bottom chamber is just barely above the ambient if anything (This is a fact, I measure with several sensors spread around the chamber). PSU fan will be already exhausting the air. The only thing you will accomplish with 2x 80 mm fans there is to increase the overall noise. Just mine


Hey Gabe. Quick question. So I added the other pump to my loop, so there's a total of 3 pumps. I'm doing one loop so I can utilize the 480 rad for my titans as well. Anyways, people are now saying it's possible that my high delta temps are due to the hot air in the bottom compartment.

In this quoted post of yours, you say "the PSU fan is exhausting." Would you advise to put the PSU on exhaust, rather than intake?



So I should put it in the other direction? Would that help moving the hot air out? Or would that heat up my PSU too much? Thank you


----------



## emsj86

Hard to see but that picture shows that there our all intake and basically non or little to no hot air is escaping. To me it's worth a shot. If t will require you to drain the loop to change the fans I would change the one side to exhaust )opposite the 560). I personally think both pump and getting that hot air out will help at least a few degrees. Good luck with it


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey Gabe. Quick question. So I added the other pump to my loop, so there's a total of 3 pumps. I'm doing one loop so I can utilize the 480 rad for my titans as well. Anyways, people are now saying it's possible that my high delta temps are due to the hot air in the bottom compartment.
> 
> In this quoted post of yours, you say "the PSU fan is exhausting." Would you advise to put the PSU on exhaust, rather than intake?
> 
> So I should put it in the other direction? Would that help moving the hot air out? Or would that heat up my PSU too much? Thank you


I'd leave the PSU the way it is. If heats trapped in the bottom compartment then remove the floor panel, I'd think that would help.

This panel:


I'd think with your current fans the heat would escape pretty good. Just my opinion though.


----------



## emsj86

night pictures through the window


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'd leave the PSU the way it is. If heats trapped in the bottom compartment then remove the floor panel, I'd think that would help.
> 
> This panel:
> 
> 
> I'd think with your current fans the heat would escape pretty good. Just my opinion though.


So I actually swapped the fans on my 360 to do exhaust. It seriously dropped me temps. I though that by switching them to exhaust, it would take all the heat from my 560, and suck it in the 360. Apparently not. By doing that, it dropped my temps down to 28.5-30c. I'm finally within a 10c delta







.


----------



## alltheGHz

TT just released some new stuff, was this the stuff they copied from CL that they showcased at (CES?)?


----------



## Mega Man

nah they made these 100% in house,

http://ttpremium.com/product-category/chassis/w-series/

where is all the x9 advocates that said they would never buy a s8 cause of price... what now ? new excuses coming in .......


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah they made these 100% in house,
> 
> http://ttpremium.com/product-category/chassis/w-series/
> 
> where is all the x9 advocates that said they would never buy a s8 cause of price... what now ? new excuses coming in .......


Don't forget the shipping charges


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah they made these 100% in house,
> 
> http://ttpremium.com/product-category/chassis/w-series/
> 
> where is all the x9 advocates that said they would never buy a s8 cause of price... what now ? new excuses coming in .......


I wont say the X9 is a bad case for its price point, it just suffers from bad design.
Its like they where trying to copy someone, but stopped at some point.

You can see the same on the W series, I mean, who the hell needs fans to cool the back of the motherboard tray?


----------



## Mega Man

i will say it, the x9 is a CRAPPY design, they DID try to copy someone else, and still are.

another "quality" thermalfake product !

ehhhhm, excuse me " thermalfake premium " product

please note the quotation marks signify sarcasm

hahaha from the above link
Quote:


> Thermaltake presents the latest Tt Premium product line which follows the core values of Excellent Quality, Unique Design, Diverse Combinations and Boundless Creativity. Under this product line is the new Core W Series - Core W100 and Core WP100 super tower chassis with the Core P100 pedestal chassis - to deliver versatility in different superior looks.


cause yea, totally unique and totally spent thousands of hours creating it


----------



## emsj86

that price tag is huge. I was just saying that to my friend the other day how thermaltake is trying to get into the water cooling (custom watering cooling game) but there price tags for rads and blocks our more than most ek and bp products but our not as good. If your going to go there route you need to have those cases start at 200 and udner compete with phanteks enthoo primo or maybe 900d


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will say it, the x9 is a CRAPPY design, they DID they to copy someone else, and still are.
> 
> another "quality" thermalfake product !
> 
> ehhhhm, excuse me " thermalfake premium " product
> 
> please note the quotation marks signify sarcasm


I got an X9 before I heard about the whole design story.

The case got a solid frame, but bad panels and motherboard.
Not to mention that its not well thought out.

I mean, the side mounted radiator needs to be forcefully held in place while being screwed in, as it will try and slide out of the case otherwise. Which I havent seen in any other case.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont fault people for not knowing,

but there were several people who knew, and said " i will never buy caselabs, and good they are too expensive i wont pay that much for a case, now i can get this case"


----------



## Fyrwulf

How are those W series cases not ripoffs of CaseLabs designs?


----------



## wermad

X9 really is not an S8 clone:

-the S8 does not have 480 and 420 rad support. Iirc, its limited to a max 360 on top.
-the horizontal motherboard layout is not CL first. Mountain Mods was doing it before CL and Jim himself said MM inspired him to make a better aluminum/modular/enthusiast/water-cooling computer case. The U2UFO and the Ascension can be configured w/ "horizon" layout and both are classified as "cube" case like the S8 and X9.
-Stacking cases is not CL first as well (Iirc, MM has had this option or had pedestals too).
-Cube case was not invented by CL. Remember the Mozart?

I'm not condoning TT "direct" influence on some of their recent products. If its legal and there's a market for it, why not? Its business to them, nah? But I will stand up for the X9 as it came before TT's unveiling of their new product "designs" and it fulfilled a segment of the market that CL was not able to meet due to the higher price (and quality). The X9 is not 100% perfect, but for someone who's not going to spend $400-1000 on a case alone, its a nice option to get this design at a budget price. Only reason I sold mine was because Stren offered me his TX and i ended up splurging on this (I am sad







).

You can continue your TT rant/hate on their rest of their products though, so have at it Mega









Going back to installing/removing drivers. I'm exhausted....next time, I'll have it professionally painted







.



edit: Oh, yes on the french fries picture (without the "e") btw


----------



## emsj86

@wermad looks good. I like the two tone a lot. The mistake on drilling the pass through s also ended up looking better IMO


----------



## wermad

Yeah, those bulkhead seem to be liked by everyone as is mistakenly made flushed. I have a ton of spare acrylic and I did have a serious thought of redoing the acrylic panels, but a good wipe down w/ cleaner and some touchup paint made them look good. it works it avoids having to redo some of the hard tube to accommodate the change.

edit: psu mod









Changing psu's forced me to either mod the psu layout or change the loop. After waiting two months for my loop to be finished, i opted for the first







.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm exhausted....next time, I'll have it professionally painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I tried painting mine and it didn't turn out to my standards, so I have it off to be powder coated. Between the case, the wasted paint supplies, and the powder coating I'm going to be 1k in on the case. Ouch. I don't think I'll ever have it redone though, because the base color I chose is a reddish copper fairly close to my old Alienware's Ocher Red color, which I really liked.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I tried painting mine and it didn't turn out to my standards, so I have it off to be powder coated. Between the case, the wasted paint supplies, and the powder coating I'm going to be 1k in on the case. Ouch. I don't think I'll ever have it redone though, because the base color I chose is a *reddish copper* fairly close to my old Alienware's Ocher Red color, which I really liked.


First thing that popped into my head:












Yeah, it can be a killer on yourself and wallet once you go into uncharted diy stuff. I've never been a good painter and so i had some serious worries. Luckily, matte paint (primer/paint combo) is forgiving and mistakes can be sanded down and fixed. Its just very time consuming doing each panel and having a tx w/ pedestal is huge job to finish. I skipped some areas you will never see as it was just quicker and less expensive this way. But I'm way over $100 just in paint alone (not including other materials and my time). My friend is big into the car scene down in mexico and gets discounts through some of his buddies shops. His Mustang and Ranger where done very nice and nothing like the horror stories you hear when you have your car re-sprayed for cheap in Mexico. He also has media blaster I can use so I may just go w/ this route in the future.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> X9 really is not an S8 clone:
> 
> -the S8 does not have 480 and 420 rad support. Iirc, its limited to a max 360 on top.
> -the horizontal motherboard layout is not CL first. Mountain Mods was doing it before CL and Jim himself said MM inspired him to make a better aluminum/modular/enthusiast/water-cooling computer case. The U2UFO and the Ascension can be configured w/ "horizon" layout and both are classified as "cube" case like the S8 and X9.
> -Stacking cases is not CL first as well (Iirc, MM has had this option or had pedestals too).
> -Cube case was not invented by CL. Remember the Mozart?
> 
> I'm not condoning TT "direct" influence on some of their recent products. If its legal and there's a market for it, why not? Its business to them, nah? But I will stand up for the X9 as it came before TT's unveiling of their new product "designs" and it fulfilled a segment of the market that CL was not able to meet due to the higher price (and quality). The X9 is not 100% perfect, but for someone who's not going to spend $400-1000 on a case alone, its a nice option to get this design at a budget price. Only reason I sold mine was because Stren offered me his TX and i ended up splurging on this (I am sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> You can continue your TT rant/hate on their rest of their products though, so have at it Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to installing/removing drivers. I'm exhausted....next time, I'll have it professionally painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Oh, yes on the french fries picture (without the "e") btw


I can't wait to get back to the states and watch this video,

As to the opinion your welcome to have your own, we all can't be perfect


----------



## wermad

Meh, I did a video a long time ago on my modded 932 HAF. then it disappeared when googles bought youtube. Never made one since then and I've been through 20+ builds if memory serves me right.

Mega has been on a rampage recently. No holiday over in Asia right now for you? More work makes Mega go crazy...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> X9 really is not an S8 clone:
> 
> -Cube case was not invented by CL. Remember the Mozart?


Don't forget all the Yeong Yang cube cases that came years before the Mozart. I forgot the model number, but one of their cubes in eaaaarly 2000's I had this insane crush over just because of how different they were compared to ye olde standard beige box.

EDIT: I also remember the whole Lian Li aluminum "revolution" (what was it, the PC60?), and how they even took out full page ads in various magazines (Computer Gaming World comes to mind, back when it was 400+ pages and mostly content) to showcase how it was such a dramatic change in things. Wanted one of those too, especially after some of the ModTheBox guys (I think it was them anywys) did the whole "ooooooh, 10 led stereo VU meter in the grill!" stuff...


----------



## wermad

Yup, i remember those too.

This case also predates them all, cost about $10k back then (for the entire system & display), and its made from magnesium.....thank goodness GTX 480s were not invented then











In all, most computer designs that are common have progressively evolved over time. Which is the natural thing to keep consumers interested yet still w/in the confines of the basic design to keep it true to its roots. Being completely different and out of the box (figuratively) is cool and spices things up a bit but it doesn't guarantee long term success and adoption. Ie:


----------



## jpm804

First post in this thread .... got my S3 awhile back last year and slowly building it up as time and funds allow. I'm finally ready to buy some sleeved cables for it, but not sure what exact sizes to use for each cable. I want to get just enough that it reaches but not too long that it creates clutter.

I did some rough measures and this is what I came up with:


24 Pin - 20cm
8 Pin EPS - 30 or 40cm
8pin Pcie - 40cm
Sata - 20 or 30 cm

If any one has lengths they used ( or pics ) it would be appreciated.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> First post in this thread .... got my S3 awhile back last year and slowly building it up as time and funds allow. I'm finally ready to buy some sleeved cables for it, but not sure what exact sizes to use for each cable. I want to get just enough that it reaches but not too long that it creates clutter.
> 
> I did some rough measures and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 24 Pin - 20cm
> 8 Pin EPS - 30 or 40cm
> 8pin Pcie - 40cm
> Sata - 20 or 30 cm
> 
> If any one has lengths they used ( or pics ) it would be appreciated.


I sleeve my own cables (and have for many years now).

Here's the easiest way to do this, Measure each cable you're going to use and then add additional length for each. For example:

If your 24Pin is 2 feet long, there's 24 wires, 24x2=48 feet. I'd add an extra 10 or 15 feet just in case.
If your SATA cables are 1 foot long, and you have 3 drives, that's 3 feet, add an additional 4 feet.

It's always better to order MORE than you need, because if you order just enough and you mess up, you don't have to reorder and wait to get the sleeve to finish your project.

I really don't have much issue with sleeving anymore, after 7 or 8 whole PSUs, fans, SATA, USB, audio cables...... It's almost like second nature to me. Gotta be close to 1,000 wires at this point.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I sleeve my own cables (and have for many years now).
> 
> Here's the easiest way to do this, Measure each cable you're going to use and then add additional length for each. For example:
> 
> If your 24Pin is 2 feet long, there's 24 wires, 24x2=48 feet. I'd add an extra 10 or 15 feet just in case.
> If your SATA cables are 1 foot long, and you have 3 drives, that's 3 feet, add an additional 4 feet.
> 
> It's always better to order MORE than you need, because if you order just enough and you mess up, you don't have to reorder and wait to get the sleeve to finish your project.
> 
> I really don't have much issue with sleeving anymore, after 7 or 8 whole PSUs, fans, SATA, USB, audio cables...... It's almost like second nature to me. Gotta be close to 1,000 wires at this point.


Thanks for the info ( always nice to have HW reps in the thread).

Unfortunately I'm going to out source the work and have someone build the cables for my AX860i in my system. Ive done sleeving in the past before, while I would love to do it myself. I'd rather pay someone at this point to get it done and probably cleaner than I could ever do it . I was just looking for lengths people used when they did it or bought some cables.

While I did measure it out, its always nice to hear peoples experiences first hand.


----------



## Revan654

Case: S8S

Anyone know if I can fit Hardwarelabs SR-2 Multiport in the front Flex bay (240) and attach a Res/pump combo and still have enough clearance? Or should I just got with Hardwarelabs 240GTS?


----------



## wermad

I went with bitfenix extensions.





Don't have the patience and time for more diy sleeving


----------



## lakrut

Hello, Just joined up the forum and want to sign up as a case labs owner.

It seems that they don't make MH-10 cases anymore, but anyway here's my build.


MH-10 case with pedestal (480 Monster radiatorx2, 480 black ice nemesis x2, 240 monster radiator x1, 240 XSPC RX x1, Black noise E-loop x 24pcs)




Customed RGB LED panel


UV LED light

All fans are automatically controlled by Lamptron CW611.
So.. only 5 fans work in winter at 800 rpm.


----------



## Mega Man

Looks awesome, you may want to look into an aquearo. Imo they offer far more control then any other fan control. They can also control your RGBs !

May I ask why you put your pedestal backward? I am j/w the reason


----------



## wermad

Still don't get why ppl put their doll...I mean "action figures" in their cases/builds, ???

Anyways, great to see a classic CL model and I love the tube bending! Especially the gpu run. I could never do something like that. Just don't have the patience nor skills tbh. Luv the center panel design


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Still don't get why ppl put their doll...


Wonder why they have dolls at that age anyway...


----------



## Mega Man

Someone is just jellous


----------



## lakrut

Thank you~
I didn't know Aquaero fan con when I started buidlng.








And the pedestal was meant to be like turbine look, but failed to get fine, quiet turbine fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Np, builds like yours never done









I didn't know about it for a long time either, even after it seemed so expensive.

Your ped looks fine, I knew you had a reason, and now it makes sense. I appreciate you sharing don't mind wermad, as his name states he is mad :/


----------



## lakrut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Still don't get why ppl put their doll...I mean "action figures" in their cases/builds, ???
> 
> Anyways, great to see a classic CL model and I love the tube bending! Especially the gpu run. I could never do something like that. Just don't have the patience nor skills tbh. Luv the center panel design










had empty space in the case and felt like I need to put something in there.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lakrut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Np, builds like yours never done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about it for a long time either, even after it seemed so expensive.
> 
> Your ped looks fine, I knew you had a reason, and now it makes sense. I appreciate you sharing don't mind wermad, as his name states he is mad :/










It's okay. Since the system was black and white concept, and had empty space, I put starwars figures (blk and wht) only to match.
If I had more time and tools, I would've modded the case as starwars edition with decals and all.
(The bending work is awful actually.. )


----------



## Mega Man

Yea I am bending atm for several builds myself atm.... I understand


----------



## lakrut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Wonder why they have dolls at that age anyway...










Yes, some ppl wonder why water in the PC, and why desktop PC is needed while laptop is available.

Same reason I think. haha


----------



## wermad

Don't wanna come off as rude, but since I made may way back into pc modding in 2008, I noticed this trend. But hey, if its a thing ppl do, cool








. Last trend I left was supercharging Celeron 300As to rival em P3's (haha, this makes me feel old now







) and drilling a crap load of holes in cheap (and ghastly beige) computer cases resulting in lots of bloody fingers and hands.


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, has anyone had any experience shipping caselabs systems? How do I go about doing so? What material do I use, what box, how to pack it, etc?


----------



## wermad

I've shipped:

-Mountain Mods Ext. Ascenion (GA)
-Custom Mountain Mods (bigger then above, FL)
-TH10 (non A, shipped whole to CO)
-STH10 flat packed to Mid-west

You selling it or moving? Which model do you have btw?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't wanna come off as rude, but since I made may way back into pc modding in 2008, I noticed this trend. But hey, if its a thing ppl do, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last trend I left was supercharging Celeron 300As to rival em P3's (haha, this makes me feel old now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and drilling a crap load of holes in cheap (and ghastly beige) computer cases resulting in lots of bloody fingers and hands.


Still got my Celeron 566A sitting in the basement... overclocking champ


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Still got my Celeron 566A sitting in the basement... overclocking champ


Man, I remember those p3 667s breching 1ghz....that was crazy







. When i came back and after dabbling w/ amd, i got an intel 950 and 4.0 was just amazing to me.

How are those Monsta treating you? i got eight now in white and resemblance to the Stay-Puff man or the Michelin Man are inevitable.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> First thing that popped into my head:


That's hilarious, because I'm calling my build Project Copperhead. Actual colors will be Disco Copper over Illusion Wild Copper. The case is already at the shop and I'm taking my rads and the compression rings of my EK fittings in tomorrow.


----------



## wermad

Wow, that is something









Paint sounds super expensive but it should be awesome looking









I used to roam supercars.net when i was in college and just bored during some classes. So I recall a bunch of cars with just some randomness that comes up in unrelated situations (







).


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Paint sounds super expensive but it should be awesome looking


Spitball estimate for just the case was $250, which includes a very thorough prep job. I figure I'll be down $300 with the rads and compression rings included.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Last trend I left was supercharging Celeron 300As to rival em P3's (haha, this makes me feel old now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You're not the only one that remembers those days....









Still have a Celeron 300A somewhere in my spare room with peltiers mounted on the slot 1 cartridge.


----------



## Costas

My SMA8 with pedestal...

Don't see too many photos of SMA8's with pedestals - More details in my build log.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> First post in this thread .... got my S3 awhile back last year and slowly building it up as time and funds allow. I'm finally ready to buy some sleeved cables for it, but not sure what exact sizes to use for each cable. I want to get just enough that it reaches but not too long that it creates clutter.
> 
> I did some rough measures and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 24 Pin - 20cm
> 8 Pin EPS - 30 or 40cm
> 8pin Pcie - 40cm
> Sata - 20 or 30 cm
> 
> If any one has lengths they used ( or pics ) it would be appreciated.


I ordered the 24pin cable for my S3 @ 8' and It should have been 10-12" or 30cm.

I ordered the GPU Cables at 14" or 35.5cm and that was plenty Long.

The S3. Look how tight the 20cm 24pin is. Not to mention where it hooks up on the PSU was just insane. I still to this day can't believe I was able to get it to snap in the motherboard.






Sata cables from the motherboard box were long enough (Didn't sleeve mine)

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've shipped:
> 
> -Mountain Mods Ext. Ascenion (GA)
> -Custom Mountain Mods (bigger then above, FL)
> -TH10 (non A, shipped whole to CO)
> -STH10 flat packed to Mid-west
> 
> You selling it or moving? Which model do you have btw?


S5, sending it packed full to a friend.


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, has anyone had any experience shipping caselabs systems? How do I go about doing so? What material do I use, what box, how to pack it, etc?


This video might help you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kdoXlTGNZ0

He is in Australia and shipping to who-knows-where so it might be a little overkill for your situation but it should give you some ideas.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey Gabe. Quick question. So I added the other pump to my loop, so there's a total of 3 pumps. I'm doing one loop so I can utilize the 480 rad for my titans as well. Anyways, people are now saying it's possible that my high delta temps are due to the hot air in the bottom compartment.
> 
> In this quoted post of yours, you say "the PSU fan is exhausting." Would you advise to put the PSU on exhaust, rather than intake?
> 
> 
> 
> So I should put it in the other direction? Would that help moving the hot air out? Or would that heat up my PSU too much? Thank you


Sorry mate only saw that today. I am glad you finally nail down the temps in your system. Personally I don't think the third pump would do much good. 2x d5 for your loop would do just fine. But in the end from what I grasp of other posts you made on the water cooling club we don't known exactly what was the cause since you re-seat your blocks, change loop to be a single one with 3 pumps (instead of two loops with single d5) and also experimented a bit with the fans positions on the bottom compartment. The important thing is that is solved but I am a scientist so I usually approach these things trying to test each factor one at the time to nail down what was the culprit. I doubt that simply switching the fans around would drop 10 C from your water temps. You had the fans a full speed before and if you had a fan in the center that air was escaping from the bottom compartment. But, it is just my feeling. Have you tested with one of the rads lying on the floor sideways and off the case? That way the fans would not be clashing into each other and air would escape on the other side. That would give you an idea of how much temp drop due to a possible hot air pocket between the rads within the basement. But alas that is just my curiosity. The important thing is that you are happy now with the loop as it should be.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Sorry mate only saw that today. I am glad you finally nail down the temps in your system. Personally I don't think the third pump would do much good. 2x d5 for your loop would do just fine. But in the end from what I grasp of other posts you made on the water cooling club we don't known exactly what was the cause since you re-seat your blocks, change loop to be a single one with 3 pumps (instead of two loops with single d5) and also experimented a bit with the fans positions on the bottom compartment. The important thing is that is solved but I am a scientist so I usually approach these things trying to test each factor one at the time to nail down what was the culprit. I doubt that simply switching the fans around would drop 10 C from your water temps. You had the fans a full speed before and if you had a fan in the center that air was escaping from the bottom compartment. But, it is just my feeling. Have you tested with one of the rads lying on the floor sideways and off the case? That way the fans would not be clashing into each other and air would escape on the other side. That would give you an idea of how much temp drop due to a possible hot air pocket between the rads within the basement. But alas that is just my curiosity. The important thing is that you are happy now with the loop as it should be.


The third pump didn't really do much. But since I already had the pump, I didn't mind spending $40 for a top. Overall, the third pump makes like a 0-1c difference in water temps lol. But it's nice to have the three pumps as I can now run them semi quietly. With the three pumps at max, I get 1.21GPM. I set them to 100%, 60%, and 50% and I get 0.83GPM. So that third pump did help getting my flow up.

And yes, I did factor in different things, but I'm just glad I got the problem solved. My overall GPU temps dropped 20c. I don't know what contributed to it because I reseated the blocks multiple times. So all I did was add the 480 rad and repast with thermal grizzly. Normally during gaming and benching, I don't even hit 40c, so I'm super happy now.


----------



## funfordcobra

How are you measuring your gpm?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How are you measuring your gpm?


i bought a Koolance FM18D



http://www.performance-pcs.com/koolance-ins-fm18d-coolant-flow-meter-with-display.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> S5, sending it packed full to a friend.


I'm probably gonna guesstimate its ~50lbs w/ gear. Since its not too big, you can probably find a big box at Homes or walmart. Use your bathroom scale if you don't have a mail scale (cheap on amazon, got a 75lb max for $20). From experience, usps and ups ground are gonna be cheaper then fedex but they're a tad slower. Use their sites and enter box dimensions, weight, along w/ destination info.

For packing:

A) break it down and dry the water components thoroughly. Probably the best and safest option. Pack delicate things like the mb in a seperate box to put inside.

B) ship it all whole. Just drain the entire thing very good. Add some packing material (ie butcher/packing paper) inside to avoid things from rattling/moving during transit. Try to suspend the case as centered as possible either using foam corner spacers or packing material to create a good barrier surrounding the whole case. From past (bad) experience, try to avoid anything from the case, like the handle, touch the box. Otherwise, during transit and the many bumps and thumps it will experience, something will break.

If you don't know how to pack it or don't have the materials, go to a Fedex location. They tend to help much better but ups can also help. Usps will not help you at all, lines are longer, usually you get a frustrated and rude rep, and ppl hate unprepared customers holding up lines.

(long) explanation but hope it helps







.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Case: S8S
> 
> Anyone know if I can fit Hardwarelabs SR-2 Multiport in the front Flex bay (240) and attach a Res/pump combo and still have enough clearance? Or should I just got with Hardwarelabs 240GTS?


Can anyone help with this?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


Are you looking for a bay res/pump combo? I think that might be out of the question as the 240 rad will take up pretty much all your bay slots:



There different pump/res options available as well.

What are you planning to cool?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Are you looking for a bay res/pump combo? I think that might be out of the question as the 240 rad will take up pretty much all your bay slots:
> 
> 
> 
> There different pump/res options available as well.
> 
> What are you planning to cool?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Are you looking for a bay res/pump combo? I think that might be out of the question as the 240 rad will take up pretty much all your bay slots:
> 
> 
> 
> There different pump/res options available as well.
> 
> What are you planning to cool?


I just need to know if I can fit the radiator(SR-2) along with a pump/Res. I will be attaching the pump/res to the radiator it self.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I just need to know if I can fit the radiator(SR-2) along with a pump/Res. I will be attaching the pump/res to the radiator it self.


Gotta be more specific and it would help to know which pump and res you're going with as you have choices between compact setups and very large components.

It sounds you're looking for depth clearance? Since its the same as the S8, you have all that space between the flexbays and the mb tray. The SR2 mp rads are ~60mm at its thickest, add your fans, and you should have decent space left between the mb tray to fit a pump/res unit (ddc or d5). Unless you planning to add a monsta rad w/ push/pull, shrouds and an eheim pump, you should be fine. I don't have an S8 or S8S but I did looked at Strens S8 as it was being converted to an S8S when I picked up my TX10-D. I'm sure an owner will give you a precise measurement.

Here's a pic for reference:



Also, for further reference, here's an s8 build w/ d5 pump-res combo an what looks like a UT60 rad (60mm thick):



http://www.overclock.net/t/1367751/build-log-updated-watercooled-switch-810-mercury-s8-z77-mvf-3770k-gtx-680-sli/100


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gotta be more specific and it would help to know which pump and res you're going with as you have choices between compact setups and very large components.
> 
> It sounds you're looking for depth clearance? Since its the same as the S8, you have all that space between the flexbays and the mb tray. The SR2 mp rads are ~60mm at its thickest, add your fans, and you should have decent space left between the mb tray to fit a pump/res unit (ddc or d5). Unless you planning to add a monsta rad w/ push/pull, shrouds and an eheim pump, you should be fine. I don't have an S8 or S8S but I did looked at Strens S8 as it was being converted to an S8S when I picked up my TX10-D. I'm sure an owner will give you a precise measurement.
> 
> Here's a pic for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for further reference, here's an s8 build w/ d5 pump-res combo an what looks like a UT60 rad (60mm thick):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367751/build-log-updated-watercooled-switch-810-mercury-s8-z77-mvf-3770k-gtx-680-sli/100


I not going with any kind of massive radiator. 60mm is perfectly fine.

I Have Alphacool Eisbecher 150ml D5 Res with Swiftech MCP 655 with Speed control attached to bottom of the res. In total Height is almost 9 Inches(Which should be any issues) with the pump and depth is 3.5 inches.

I want the radiator ports at the bottom, if possible.

I might add these to my radiators for Silent operation: http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-phobya-radiator-mounting-set-m3-with-decoupling-4-piece-set-black.html


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm probably gonna guesstimate its ~50lbs w/ gear. Since its not too big, you can probably find a big box at Homes or walmart. Use your bathroom scale if you don't have a mail scale (cheap on amazon, got a 75lb max for $20). From experience, usps and ups ground are gonna be cheaper then fedex but they're a tad slower. Use their sites and enter box dimensions, weight, along w/ destination info.
> 
> For packing:
> 
> A) break it down and dry the water components thoroughly. Probably the best and safest option. Pack delicate things like the mb in a seperate box to put inside.
> 
> B) ship it all whole. Just drain the entire thing very good. Add some packing material (ie butcher/packing paper) inside to avoid things from rattling/moving during transit. Try to suspend the case as centered as possible either using foam corner spacers or packing material to create a good barrier surrounding the whole case. From past (bad) experience, try to avoid anything from the case, like the handle, touch the box. Otherwise, during transit and the many bumps and thumps it will experience, something will break.
> 
> If you don't know how to pack it or don't have the materials, go to a Fedex location. They tend to help much better but ups can also help. Usps will not help you at all, lines are longer, usually you get a frustrated and rude rep, and ppl hate unprepared customers holding up lines.
> 
> (long) explanation but hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Didn't you go through hell from your parents to get the case? Why our you selling it?


----------



## Mega Man

wrong person wermad didnt deal with his parents


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i bought a Koolance FM18D
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/koolance-ins-fm18d-coolant-flow-meter-with-display.html


Thanks for that.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wrong person wermad didnt deal with his parents


Yea I goofed. Meant @alltheGHz


----------



## wermad

I dealt with the bawhs (aka wifey)...that's much moar worse...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I dealt with the bawhs (aka wifey)...that's much moar worse...


Lol!








I know what you mean.
When I was contemplating my first Case Labs case, I was seriously considering a TX10-D.
That plan got shot down quickly.









But she was ok with the S8.


----------



## wermad

We can only dream when chained to the ol' ball...i got lucky mine was a lot less then a new one and that was one of the deciding factors. Though I can't really upgrade much tbh.

Re-painting some of my panels or touching them up is more precise tbh. I got lucky and found some cans when I was in a different area of town. The local stores still don't have black matte







.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> We can only dream when chained to the ol' ball...i got lucky mine was a lot less then a new one and that was one of the deciding factors. Though I can't really upgrade much tbh.
> 
> Re-painting some of my panels or touching them up is more precise tbh. I got lucky and found some cans when I was in a different area of town. The local stores still don't have black matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, actually the cost difference wasn't so much of an issue at the time for me, as I'd worked a lot of ot, forfeited my vacation, etc. that year.
It was the sheer size that didn't go over with her, "where the hell are you going to put it" lol.
I said I'd move the desk, and make a spot for it, but anyhow.

I can still live vicariously and look at others who have one though, lol.
Good job with the painting. I imagine it would have cost a fortune to get it powdercoated if you could even find a reputable place to do that.


----------



## wermad

Oh yeah, this small building would cost a huge sum to professionally paint it or powder coat it. Rattle can it is for me on my tight budget but I'm really liking the outcome so far.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> We can only dream when chained to the ol' ball...i got lucky mine was a lot less then a new one and that was one of the deciding factors. Though I can't really upgrade much tbh.
> 
> Re-painting some of my panels or touching them up is more precise tbh. I got lucky and found some cans when I was in a different area of town. The local stores still don't have black matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


speak for yourself, meh wife is the best and i bought a tx10


----------



## wermad




----------



## Mega Man

100% serious, you say the wife will never let, but mine did ! / does !


----------



## seross69

Yeah my wife let me make the mistake and order what I wanted and had to learn lesson on my own..


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah my wife let me make the mistake and order what I wanted and had to learn lesson on my own..


Which is good too, sometimes a good woman keeps us guys in line, lol.


----------



## wermad

ditto


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> speak for yourself, meh wife is the best and i bought a tx10


I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one with a spouse that's all "so long as the bills are paid and I get equally shiny at some point" although as of late my hubby has been more than happy enabling various tech habits of mine for a game or two.

I'm being allowed to build a new gaming rig plus a djing rig plus an overkill new htpc if he gets an sth10 and a new gaming rig as well. I'll even he allowed to bench it to "fully break it in and thrash test it".

Only downside is when I want a new graphics card I better buy two so he has one ^_^


----------



## Mega Man

small fix on your statement,

I had the we built equal rig rule, she made me stop - she currently has a 4.8ghz 8350 and 7970 in her rig, i have a rig that i need to finish plumbing and make a custom res for - 4790k and 290x all water - she wanted me to wait on finishing-

she had me stop as she mostly stopped gaming....

working on fixing that---

she buys purses and clothing though, to make up for it !


----------



## alltheGHz

lol no girlfriend no problem


----------



## Mega Man

i say this with many years in life,

i would NOT trade my wife for ANYONE or ANYTHING,

my life without her would be not worth living. and i can only hope that everyone finds a woman/man partner/love so amazing for their life


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would NOT trade my wife for ANYONE or ANYTHING


Yeh, many would like to give them away for nothing...


----------



## Mega Man

not i, she is my rock


----------



## emsj86

Yea convincing that you "need" an upgrade isn't always so easy (mainly because you don't need it). But fiancé pretty much lets it go as long as the kids and the family comes first of course. I just wish she was into it as well. Literally just uses her cell phone and that's it.


----------



## Mega Man

i hate smartphones, esp games, imo they are ruining "gaming" as we know it, and getting people used to micro transactions resulting in stuffs like farcry 4 "upping" the season pass price to like $40.....

i mean seriously?/ i can buy FULL games for that


----------



## rgrwng

my case shipment was delayed a few days, but with as little as i make, i hope my wife doesn't get mad when it shows up at the door. i reckon i should get my S5 next week.

has any of you been able to convert your wives to games? my wife also only plays on her iphone, one of those jelly matching games, or a bubble shooter.

she liked the character customization in Blade and Soul, but that was it, because that's all i have. i wish my wife would play PC (or even console) games with me.

@wermad - to bad you are not in the bay area (central california). there's a powder-coating business near my house that is pretty good. i think a quote for my case back then was a bit high (cost as much as the case!), but it was a smaller job. i thought of getting my S5 powder-coated, but since caselabs does it already (im getting black), then i was going to pass on it this time.


----------



## wermad

Its cool and I know this beast is gonna be pricey to respray or pc.

I just got done pulling the masking tape off the panels that I resprayed and they look fantastic. I redid the mesh portion as I felt the initial coats were too light and you can see some of the reflective white base coat and the light gray primer (along w/ the rear gunmetal pc). So at an angle, you would see gray and it looked awkward. I went heavy on the coats and did the rear a few times and it came out fantastic. Now i have to touch up the white sections as some are nicked and others got scratched. Since its really the biggest painting project i've done, I'm not too bothered by doing some touch up work here and there.


----------



## X-Nine

Super Chrome/Black and White Pearl Metallic/Black X2Ms heading to PDXLAN with Jim! The Lab Chimps had stolen my toaster and microwave and threw them in to the discombobulator late last year.... this was the result.


----------



## Fyrwulf

@XNine

Is that powder or paint?


----------



## Kimir

So shiny.


----------



## VSG

Ooooh shiny


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Super Chrome/Black and White Pearl Metallic/Black X2Ms heading to PDXLAN with Jim! The Lab Chimps had stolen my toaster and microwave and threw them in to the discombobulator late last year.... this was the result.


Is that left case painted or polished? Very nice both of them!


----------



## wermad

Spray on chrome or chrome plated? They look very nice


----------



## funfordcobra

What paint are you using?


----------



## X-Nine

I believe those are both powder coated.


----------



## wermad

Done for now...too tired and weather is not cooperating to work on it more:


----------



## VSG

Great job man, never thought I'd see you doing hardline ever


----------



## wermad

After the disaster of bending it myself, i vowed only to return with a bunch of angle fittings. Barrow is not that expensive and so far have exceeded my expectations. i probably blew $600 in all for the new water parts but its still a lot cheaper then bp. So this was the chance I was looking for to try again. I just got my dp cable so its time to play with Skylake. Probably will just jump into Windows live and play some Lost planet two mp as it runs perfectly fine w/ a stock cpu (and one 295x2







).


----------



## VSG

You and your Monsta fetish! If you were open to other brands, I could have saved you so much moolah.


----------



## wermad

Sr2 mp probably in the future with some pwm eloops







. I loved the old sr2 and the new one is on my dream list.

I only bought one of the 560s new and that was not that bad through aquatuning.us.


----------



## VSG

I am actually midway through testing the SR2 MP 560, and have the new 140mm eLoops here too. They make a great combo really, and actually I might well go with this route for one of the 4 560mm rads going into my TX10-D.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry wermad, no time to look at build :/ almost time to go home - OT am ithe only one who HATES that asus went ack to chrome ( steel ) back i/o plates, i know i dont look at it often but the black sticker looks so much better imo, esp on a $500 mobo
imo it looks cheezy ( not the builders fault, but i mean compared to the old ones )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Super Chrome/Black and White Pearl Metallic/Black X2Ms heading to PDXLAN with Jim! The Lab Chimps had stolen my toaster and microwave and threw them in to the discombobulator late last year.... this was the result.


yea, but whee arez the x5s !!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You and your Monsta fetish! If you were open to other brands, I could have saved you so much moolah.


>.> one day we may have to talk !


----------



## VSG

Come back home first Mega Man. Maybe that will help you from being so cranky lately









But yeah, I much prefer the black I/O bracket myself. Thankfully it's one thing that will usually be never seen.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am actually midway through testing the *SR2 MP 560*, and have the new *140mm eLoops* here too. They make a great combo really, and actually I might well go with this route for one of the 4 560mm rads going into my TX10-D.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry wermad, no time to look at build :/ almost time to go home - OT am ithe only one who HATES that asus went ack to chrome ( steel ) back i/o plates, i know i dont look at it often but the black sticker looks so much better imo, esp on a $500 mobo
> imo it looks cheezy ( not the builders fault, but i mean compared to the old ones )
> yea, but whee arez the x5s !!!!!!!!!
> >.> one day we may have to talk !


You have full access to ocn over there? GB has led's on theirs:
Quote:


>


When I saw the cable to plug into the mb, i was like







....what is this...then i went back to the reviews and found that it lights up. The asus plates remind me of the oem bare stainless steel plates







.


----------



## VSG

140mm eLoop review is already out on the website if you wanted to see. Great fans for low restriction rads. Just cost a lot more than the competition at the moment.


----------



## wermad

We need more 140mm luv...









Damn, 29mm thick! Also noticed the blades are not as thick as the 120mm lil bro. Are these better then the og NB 140s?


----------



## VSG

Yeah 29mm thick but there's 35mm space in front of the TX10-D drop-in side rad mounts so it's fine. I am fitting in 32mm thick 180mm fans also in the bottom.

They are better at the same fan speed compared to the Blacksilent Pro 140mm fans which I also have here.


----------



## Panther Al

Heh...

Every time I see a TX10 I get Jelly. Was gonna buy one with this years tax money, but it was taken out of production.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Come back home first Mega Man. Maybe that will help you from being so cranky lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I much prefer the black I/O bracket myself. Thankfully it's one thing that will usually be never seen.


Really not cranky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah 29mm thick but there's 35mm space in front of the TX10-D drop-in side rad mounts so it's fine. I am fitting in 32mm thick 180mm fans also in the bottom.
> 
> They are better at the same fan speed compared to the Blacksilent Pro 140mm fans which I also have here.


Meh that's ok, ill keep my 120s


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh...
> 
> Every time I see a TX10 I get Jelly. Was gonna buy one with this years tax money, but it was taken out of production.


Just have a little patience . . . . . .

If the past is any predictor of the future,

Werm has a nice one he'll sell ya pretty soon . . . .









D.


----------



## wermad

Uhm its been a year, and mega man said the same thing. And yet, here we are....







. Wasn't seross selling his? I saw him selling a lot of parts. Or just upgrade time?

edit: Also, there was a guy selling his locally brand new last year or 2014. I remember it sat there for a while since he would only ship it freight ($100-200). I'm sure if you search the market archives you'll find him and it don't hurt to ask if he still has it.

I luv my TX and this is the end-all-be-all case for me. I do plan to upgrade down the road maybe add another pedestal







.


----------



## Mega Man

You are forgetting the most important part, I have dibs anyway. So what are you thinking, like 6 more months till it is mine?


----------



## VSG

LOL


----------



## Mega Man

I do! I can go quote the post if you want!


----------



## wermad

Paypal: $9,999.99 USD

And it's yours









You guys don't give in...I sense jelli...it's been over a year. Let's get back disco builds and dusty-caked filled builds. I can has funs too









j/k

edit: seriously you two (Diva and Mega), its getting really annoying tbh. If I want to sell my hardware, that's up to me when I want to and frankly its my business. I know ppl luv to hold on to their gear and I know others that change much more frequently then I do. Just recently, I helped a member who's probably on his 20th + motherboard as he keeps changing his mind within the last two months. In the past, it was all about the pursuit and after so many builds, I've gotten tired if this chase (which is better then the catch...miss you lem and philthy!). And so I've made decision just to keep rolling w/ what I have and just tweak it. so please give it a rest you two as its just beating a dead horse. Seems like a few months ago I proved mostly everyone wrong but you two are somehow still on this old train.

Alright, I gotta go. Planning b-day party for my little one and i have to finish doing some sleeve work and fixing the switch harness'.

double edit: found my new power switches:


----------



## Mega Man

Just wanted to mention I didn't bring it up! But I understand, and never would push you otherwise, but if it makes you feel better, I pick on you because your my friend. If you were not, I wouldn't. And I hope you know that.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 140mm eLoop review is already out on the website if you wanted to see. Great fans for low restriction rads. Just cost a lot more than the competition at the moment.


Outstanding review, most decibel efficient CFM/db fan ever produced by mankind?

http://thermalbench.com/2016/02/12/blacknoise-nb-eloop-b14-ps-and-b14-3-140mm-fans/

140mm eLoop B-14 PS PWMs, like you said the 29mm thickness is not an issue with the CaseLabs FlexBay fan-rad mounts, they offer 35mm of clearance within the clamshell design.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5056_zpsawsjwuq6.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 140mm eLoop review is already out on the website if you wanted to see. Great fans for low restriction rads. Just cost a lot more than the competition at the moment.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Outstanding review, most decibel efficient CFM/db fan ever produced by mankind?
> 
> 140mm eLoop B-14 PS PWMs, like you said the 29mm thickness is not an issue with the CaseLabs FlexBay fan-rad mounts, they offer 35mm of clearance within the clamshell design.
> 
> *snip*
Click to expand...

Wonder how it compares to this:



http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140MP.html

Never mind, I found the review of this one too.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just wanted to mention I didn't bring it up! But I understand, and never would push you otherwise, but if it makes you feel better, I pick on you because your my friend. If you were not, I wouldn't. And I hope you know that.


Same here, absolutely nothing more meant than a bit of jocularity amongst old friends.

Really expected you'd get a good chuckle out of it over morning coffee at most, certainly not find any offense.

D.


----------



## VSG

Wermad:


----------



## wermad

Do you know if you'll get an Akasa Apache (or Rosewill Hyperborea) to test?


----------



## iBruce

A nice 4th color powdercoat, a new unique CaseLabs exclusive.

Make them only available at a premium through the CaseLabs Store, and let Hank provide to the east coast.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iB...px-LL-ed648655_DSC_9386_zpsz2mqvnnq.jpeg.html


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I believe those are both powder coated.


That Super Chrome is just begging for a top coat... Too late for that, though. *sigh*


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> That Super Chrome is just begging for a top coat... Too late for that, though. *sigh*


Give CaseLabs the time to perfect this unique powdercoat application and add it into their options drop down menu.

Would allow them to stand out "again" among ALL OTHER BRANDS.

Just like ROG sets new trends with new motherboards aesthetics , CL has the opportunity here to move all of us in a brand new direction.

Go CaseLabs Go.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well just was hired by MicroCenter, trying to push the GM into stocking a couple cases in store (I know they'll sell too)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well just was hired by MicroCenter, trying to push the GM into stocking a couple cases in store (I know they'll sell too)


you are working for MicroCenter and trying to promote CaseLabs cases to the management.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you know if you'll get an Akasa Apache (or Rosewill Hyperborea) to test?


I have 12 140mm of these.. Definitely loud for the air flow at full speed. I an EK F3 vardar and at full speed the vardar is quieter. To my ears the FF4 is similar sound to the Apaches. Just my opinion and my 2 cents.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They don't carry the cases in stores here in GA, only seen them available for order via the webstore. Thought them having a build in a CL case would be a good promotion for the BYOPC section and what the store can offer etc (I already know of the deal that MC has w/ CL too, well to an extent)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They don't carry the cases in stores here in GA, only seen them available for order via the webstore. Thought them having a build in a CL case would be a good promotion for the BYOPC section and what the store can offer etc (I already know of the deal that MC has w/ CL too, well to an extent)


MicroCenter only has 25 stores nationwide.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And your point being? They are an authorized CL dealer from last I remember and according to the CL site section of where to buy: http://www.caselabs-store.com/where-to-buy/

Just the stores (2) in my local area (Atlanta) don't have any cases in store, a majority of local customers don't tend to use the Web-Store but the linked local store sites


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And your point being?


Why not throw at least 12 CaseLabs cases out into the MC stores with builds in them for promotion?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Why would you do that many? having a few demo versions of what case styles they can provide to the customer's w/ viable good builds in the cases (they only have options for the s5/s8/SM8)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Why would you do that many? having a few demo versions of what case styles they can provide to the customer's w/ viable good builds in the cases (they only have options for the s5/s8/SM8)


I meant 12 CaseLabs cases spread over 25 nationwide stores.

so every other store could maintain ONE case per store.


----------



## ruffhi

Can you imagine the customer conversation ...

*MC:* Here is an example of a CaseLabs computer case. Note its flexibility, quality construction, etc.

*Customer:* Do you have any other examples?

*MC:* Sure ... there is another example in the MC store some 200 miles east of here.

*Customer:* Hmmm - think I might look (and buy) on-line.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you know if you'll get an Akasa Apache (or Rosewill Hyperborea) to test?


Which ones in particular? I am going to get a Topsflo pump and the Fractal Venturi HP-12/HP-14 fans from PPCs soon so I can ask them to add these to the mix. The fan design looks similar to the Cooler Master Blademaster 120 I had tested out last year.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Which ones in particular? I am going to get a Topsflo pump and the Fractal Venturi HP-12/HP-14 fans from PPCs soon so I can ask them to add these to the mix. The fan design looks similar to the Cooler Master Blademaster 120 I had tested out last year.


I didn't examine any CaseLabs Owners Club particulate within this post, not even a gram. So you have now been reprimanded 100 ocn off-topic sheckels.

Please try to redeem yourself over time.










.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have 12 140mm of these.. Definitely loud for the air flow at full speed. I an EK F3 vardar and at full speed the vardar is quieter. To my ears the FF4 is similar sound to the Apaches. Just my opinion and my 2 cents.


Cool







, do you have them on pwm control btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Which ones in particular? I am going to get a Topsflo pump and the Fractal Venturi HP-12/HP-14 fans from PPCs soon so I can ask them to add these to the mix. The fan design looks similar to the Cooler Master Blademaster 120 I had tested out last year.


the 140 version (the Rosewill I heard is the same as the Akasa):





edit: looks like the blade design is similar to the Akasa Viper.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you have them on pwm control btw?
> the 140 version (the Rosewill I heard is the same as the Akasa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: looks like the blade design is similar to the Akasa Viper.


Why does someone like you with 22,000 posts and so much experience want to work with these crummy fans?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you have them on pwm control btw?
> the 140 version (the Rosewill I heard is the same as the Akasa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: looks like the blade design is similar to the Akasa Viper.


Yeah the Rosewill and Apache are the same exact fan. I don't use PWM control with them because I don't find any need to. My comment that they were "loud" was not right. I meant they are as loud as the EK F3's. But that's quiet to me but I work in a very industrial environment and my hearing isn't the greatest anymore.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Why does someone like you with 22,000 posts and so much experience want to work with these crummy fans?


Because he tests them and has more info and in depth knowledge on the subject. Fan opinions vary from person to person. I lost count how many corsair hating posts there have been yet they sell and i had a hard time finding used ones anywhere. Then there's the lot that swears by GT's and are willing to shell out the money for a hideous looking fan (except the Darkside version). Then there's the folks who only run pwm. I have 66 fans in my system so I cant really drop $30 on eloops to replace the whole lot down the road. I've heard a few good things about the Hyperborea and so I've kept those on my list. Right now I have 120s on adapters for the two 560s and since Corsair never released an SP140 hp model, i'm looking forward to switch down the road (a year or two) but with matching fans all around.

Post count don't mean I'm the know-it-all. I spend more time here then other sites and hence why post count is high. I know ppl who have less post count but use many different forums and have a lot more experience. I also don't have any professional or schooling in computers other then just my self taught knowledge (I have an accounting degree







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Yeah the Rosewill and Apache are the same exact fan. I don't use PWM control with them because I don't find any need to. My comment that they were "loud" was not right. I meant they are as loud as the EK F3's. But that's quiet to me but I work in a very industrial environment and my hearing isn't the greatest anymore.


Yeah, loud can vary from person to person and its down to preference. But I see what you mean the level is about the same as the ek ones. I've dabbled a little bit in pwm and its something i really wanna try and explore a bit more. Fans are always a tricky matter and it helps to have guys like vsg who has a great knowledge database I can review or those who have tried them. Iirc, corsair is still limited to eight or so pwm fans so its obviously off the list for pwm fans. Thanks









I know there's an Italian reviewer on youtube that actually captures the noise as the voltage increases. so its a nice way to listen to the fans and further gauge them on your own.

edit: just for kicks, i tested my stock Hyper 212 evo fan vs an sp120 hp (non-pwm) the other day. The corsair @ 7v (using a resistor) was 3° cooler then the 212 evo fan @ 12v







(phenom ii 965 stock). I'm speculating its down to the blade design but it could be the speed (sp120 hp's run max ~2300 rpms).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Can you imagine the customer conversation ...
> 
> *MC:* Here is an example of a CaseLabs computer case. Note its flexibility, quality construction, etc.
> 
> *Customer:* Do you have any other examples?
> 
> *MC:* Sure ... there is another example in the MC store some 200 miles east of here.
> 
> *Customer:* Hmmm - think I might look (and buy) on-line.


That's why one of each would work best really, but I would say they would work best in a area where the market is prime for them. I know the 2 here have a great supply of water cooling supplies as they do on main enthusiast based hardware. Also when I went in today to finish some paperwork I was wearing my CaseLabs shirt lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Because he tests them and has more info and in depth knowledge on the subject. Fan opinions vary from person to person. I lost count how many corsair hating posts there have been yet they sell and i had a hard time finding used ones anywhere. Then there's the lot that swears by GT's and are willing to shell out the money for a hideous looking fan (except the Darkside version). Then there's the folks who only run pwm. I have 66 fans in my system so I cant really drop $30 on eloops to replace the whole lot down the road. I've heard a few good things about the Hyperborea and so I've kept those on my list. Right now I have 120s on adapters for the two 560s and since Corsair never released an SP140 hp model, i'm looking forward to switch down the road (a year or two) but with matching fans all around.
> 
> Post count don't mean I'm the know-it-all. I spend more time here then other sites and hence why post count is high. I know ppl who have less post count but use many different forums and have a lot more experience. I also don't have any professional or schooling in computers other then just my self taught knowledge (I have an accounting degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Yeah, loud can vary from person to person and its down to preference. But I see what you mean the level is about the same as the ek ones. I've dabbled a little bit in pwm and its something i really wanna try and explore a bit more. Fans are always a tricky matter and it helps to have guys like vsg who has a great knowledge database I can review or those who have tried them. Iirc, corsair is still limited to eight or so pwm fans so its obviously off the list for pwm fans. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's an Italian reviewer on youtube that actually captures the noise as the voltage increases. so its a nice way to listen to the fans and further gauge them on your own.
> 
> edit: just for kicks, i tested my stock Hyper 212 evo fan vs an sp120 hp (non-pwm) the other day. The corsair @ 7v (using a resistor) was 3° cooler then the 212 evo fan @ 12v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (phenom ii 965 stock). I'm speculating its down to the blade design but it could be the speed (sp120 hp's run max ~2300 rpms).


OK, you win, I don't have 66 fans in my little build, only 8. And only 2 of them need to be eLoop 140mm PWMs so only $60. and I traded in for store credit 2 Vardar 140mm ERs that would never stop chirping, so much with EK, they offered nothing, so only added in $10 more.

You Win.


----------



## wermad

Sometimes, you just get a crappy fan. I have two that start creaking for a couple of days and then they go silent. I switched them from push to pull and I've yet to hear anything from them. One is a used one i bought off ebay and the other one is brand new from amazon. I may return both to amazon







, but i doubt they accept this late of a return.

Are there any issues with mounting them in pull? I've always heard this concern with the 120s.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sometimes, you just get a crappy fan. I have two that start creaking for a couple of days and then they go silent. I switched them from push to pull and I've yet to hear anything from them. One is a used one i bought off ebay and the other one is brand new from amazon. I may return both to amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i doubt they accept this late of a return.
> 
> *Are there any issues with mounting them in pull?* I've always heard this concern with the 120s.


Yes this is a hidden secret with the eLoop fans. (maybe not so hidden)

They are like the best features of a right-hand ONLY mouse. They do not pull anything. They are NOT ambidextrous. They have NO pull pressure whatsoever even a Demciflex CL 280mm FlexBay filter drops them to their sorry knees, like Kryptonite to Superman.

They are PUSH ONLY fans IF you are going low fan rpm low noise build. Yet in PUSH ONLY they are absolute magic. I'm using them on an EK CE280 rad and they are amazing, but I tried placing a demiceflex 280 in front of the assembly, and the rpms drop about 100rpm. I adjusted the rpm back to the 100% original before filter placement yet the airflow does not return.

They are PUSH ONLY fans from my experience.

Yet in push only for a silent inaudible rig with HUGE airflow to the rad, I don't believe there is a better fan. Just do not place any restriction in front of them at all.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sometimes, you just get a crappy fan. I have two that start creaking for a couple of days and then they go silent. I switched them from push to pull and I've yet to hear anything from them. One is a used one i bought off ebay and the other one is brand new from amazon. I may return both to amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i doubt they accept this late of a return.
> 
> Are there any issues with mounting them in pull? I've always heard this concern with the 120s.


Same as the 120mm fans unfortunately, although not to the same extent. If you have ~5-6mm ahead of the impeller, the droning noise is more or less gone.


----------



## iBruce

This photo with the CaseLabs 280 demciflex in place makes the eLoops appear medium gray.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4958_zpsa5fsbgja.jpg.html

I heard they drop down into the 300rpm range but on an Aquaero 6 channel the lowest I achieved was 432rpm.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And your point being? They are an authorized CL dealer from last I remember and according to the CL site section of where to buy: http://www.caselabs-store.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> Just the stores (2) in my local area (Atlanta) don't have any cases in store, a majority of local customers don't tend to use the Web-Store but the linked local store sites


Co stocks them I know they have 2 models and a few of each in back (or they did that day)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Why would you do that many? having a few demo versions of what case styles they can provide to the customer's w/ viable good builds in the cases (they only have options for the s5/s8/SM8)
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 12 CaseLabs cases spread over 25 nationwide stores.
> 
> so every other store could maintain ONE case per store.
Click to expand...

You do know he doesn't work for cl right?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Co stocks them I know they have 2 models and a few of each in back (or they did that day)
> You do know he doesn't work for cl right?


Does anyone work for CL?


----------



## wermad

Jim and Kevin are from cl. We have a manufacturer rep. But I think Baggins is referring to Micro Center, who carry cl cases (much like performance-pcs.com does and the defunct frozencpu.com used to).


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Jim and Kevin are from cl. We have a manufacturer rep. But I think Baggins is referring to Micro Center, who carry cl cases (much like performance-pcs.com does and the defunct frozencpu.com used to).


Two beautiful souls meaning to only do good against the entire world chassis market?

I think I'd begin hiring immediately, especially a marketing person, even if only part time could be afforded.

We all need CL to thrive and prosper.


----------



## wermad

These silverstone front i/o's are a pain; cables are too short. Got some extensions and turns out the pins and connectors were done wrong, so i had to remove the connectors and as luck would have it, I broke the last pin







. I wish they had the Lian Li BZ-u02u3b. I only got the usb 3.0 setup for my board but nothing yet fro the CHIVF.



Bought some more usb extensions (they're much longer then 12" audio extensions) and I'll re-arrange them for front audio. Kids need access to the audio and usb jacks for their gear and I prefer to plug into the front for my headphones.

edit:
Quote:


> Lian-Li BZ-U02U3B Multi-Media I/O ports 5.25" - Black
> 
> Multi-media ports on 5.25″ bezel with dust-free cover.
> Using 5.25 Bay
> USB3.0 x4 / e-SATA x1 / HD Audio
> *Include 850mm long cables,* suit for all size of tower or desktop chassis
> Specifications:
> 
> Model BZ-U02U3
> Color Black
> Silver
> Dimension (W)149mm
> (H)42mm
> (D)58mm


Quote:


> SILVERSTONE FP32-E
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS
> FEATURE PHOTOS
> RECOMMENDATIONS
> PRODUCT REVIEWS
> DOWNLOADS
> Q&A
> Color Black, Silver
> Material All aluminum casing
> Application 3.5" drive bay
> Connectors USB 3.0 x 4
> Audio x 1 (compatible Azalia)
> Mic x 1 (compatible Azalia)
> *Cable Length 600mm*
> Net Weight 257g
> Dimension 101.6mm (W) x 25.4mm (H) x 120mm (D)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Jim and Kevin are from cl. We have a manufacturer rep. But I think Baggins is referring to Micro Center, who carry cl cases (much like performance-pcs.com does and the defunct frozencpu.com used to).
> 
> 
> 
> Two beautiful souls meaning to only do good against the entire world chassis market?
> 
> I think I'd begin hiring immediately, especially a marketing person, even if only part time could be afforded.
> 
> We all need CL to thrive and prosper.
Click to expand...

We're doing fine, and Jim will decide if we need any additional personnel.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Co stocks them I know they have 2 models and a few of each in back (or they did that day)
> You do know he doesn't work for cl right?


Looks like I need to dig around the back when I have a chance to then lol


----------



## wermad

A "builder" app on a tablet in-store much like the MM (flash) configurator, would be a nice touch to have at micro-center. Befitting to the whole boutique-posh experience of owning a CL







. edit: add an "owners lounge" for pick up


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> A "builder" app on a tablet in-store much like the MM (flash) configurator, would be a nice touch to have at micro-center. Befitting to the whole boutique-posh experience of owning a CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . edit: add an "owners lounge" for pick up


We are still talking about a computer case right and not a luxury sedan?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, but he forgot the most important part, free beer


----------



## wermad

Drunk nerds geeking out over pc hardware...what every MC needs









My rig is up and running...with crimson...time for some geometry wars


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can put in the suggestion to the GM lol


----------



## iBruce

So impressed with the new fourth powdercoat color the black chrome, it looks expensive like there may be an upcharge for the color application alone. Now I know the color for my next CL, hopefully a Gemini.

Trying to imagine how it would work as a two-tone with black or white or with the gunmetal gray, coming up with nothing just cannot wrap my head around those combinations mixing blending working with a dark chrome, but maybe. So far it feels like when tasked to go to Home Depot and pick out the perfect shade of green out of 138 greens, my brain becomes convoluted begins to convulse and hemorrhage and no choice but to exit the scene and run out of the store screaming... maybe for someone like me it would be better to go with the black chrome as a monotone and spare a few neurons a sympathetic half-life.









If Gemini is ear-marked/slated to replace the Magnum Series, does that mean we need to wait on Apollo to replace the Mercury Series, or will Gemini have some skus like Mercury's horizontal configuration later on as a wide series offering; three, five and eight slot, full top window type cases? I'm personally in love with the horizontal configurations, until CaseLabs breaks the mold once again and moves into the third dimension selection as motherboard placement, the Z-axis rotation.









Will Gemini become available the first half of this year? Guessing the larger tower cases would be the first to roll out so those of us who love the smaller cases would have to wait and maybe until next year for a horizontal 8-slot, but that's ok. Completely content with my two Mercurys, S8S and S8 test bench until 2017.

One vote towards the affirmative that black chrome becomes the fourth and official permanent powdercoat color, white interior accents fittings PSU fans would work well with that new tone, altogether both dark and shiny.

.


----------



## X-Nine

We don't have a fourth color in our line up, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We don't have a fourth color in our line up, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


Ok, it's not the fourth color? Can a case be ordered in the black chrome with an up-charge as a special order?


----------



## fast_fate

made me look too








saw pics of the Chrome Case for PDX and thought maybe, just maybe, but no - LOL


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Ok, it's not the fourth color? Can a case be ordered in the black chrome with an up-charge as a special order?


It's not Black Chrome, it's Super Chrome. And no, CL doesn't do custom orders anymore. If you want it done, you'll have to do what I am doing and pay a shop to do it.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> made me look too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw pics of the Chrome Case for PDX and thought maybe, just maybe, but no - LOL


Haha me too. I was like "4th color, these guys are crazy....but wait maybe I'd better check" lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> It's not Black Chrome, it's Super Chrome. And no, CL doesn't do custom orders anymore. If you want it done, you'll have to do what I am doing and pay a shop to do it.


Thanks for the information, +rep.

Found this video on Super Chrome by PrismaticPowders, not certain this is the same manufacturer as the CaseLabs case in this thread, but it looks very similar.

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/gallery/detail/4822/Prismatic-Super-Chrome-with-Clear-Vision-Top-Coat/

Just out of curiosity, what does a custom powdercoat like this cost for an entire CaseLabs chassis?


----------



## VSG

Depends on the powdercoater. I got all the external panels of my TX10-D, extended top and pedestal powdercoated for $230ish including cost of the powder and labor charges for removing the stock powdercoat.

Edit: $230, not $320


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Thanks for the information, +rep.
> 
> Found this video on Super Chrome by PrismaticPowders, not certain this is the same manufacturer as the CaseLabs case in this thread, but it looks very similar.
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/gallery/detail/4822/Prismatic-Super-Chrome-with-Clear-Vision-Top-Coat/
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what does a custom powdercoat like this cost for an entire CaseLabs chassis?


As far as I known CL do use the prismatic powders. They do have tons of amazing colors. My next project (most likely a sm8 or perhaps a "home made" aluminium case ) will be with a custom color from there (if the dollar ever come back down again in exchange rate)....


----------



## wermad

Piano high gloss black. You figuratively leave all your fingers on it as you would playing an actual piano







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the powdercoater. I got all the external panels of my TX10-D, extended top and pedestal powdercoated for $320ish including cost of the powder and labor charges for removing the stock powdercoat.


Holy crap....I knew it was pricey. Looks like I'm gonna just continue wrestling the rattlers for now







.


----------



## funfordcobra

There is ZERO room left in my s8..


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Piano high gloss black. You figuratively leave all your fingers on it as you would playing an actual piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Holy crap....I knew it was pricey. Looks like I'm gonna just continue wrestling the rattlers for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ugh, phone autocorrected $230 to $320. It cost $230ish. I could have gotten it done cheaper but this place was very close and had a great reputation.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the powdercoater. I got all the external panels of my TX10-D, extended top and pedestal powdercoated for $230ish including cost of the powder and labor charges for removing the stock powdercoat.
> 
> Edit: $230, not $320


Yikes, that's expensive









But wait, CL no longer offers the case panels in the gray base undercoat? Went to the CL store and found no such option, so have to order with powdercoat and then strip the new powdercoat off?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> As far as I known CL do use the prismatic powders. They do have tons of amazing colors. My next project (most likely a sm8 or perhaps a "home made" aluminium case ) will be with a custom color from there (if the dollar ever come back down again in exchange rate)....


Thanks for the info, +rep, found a Prismatic Powders certified applicator located just a few miles south of Performance PCs. All I need to do is contact CaseLabs and make certain the Super Chrome from Prismatic Powders is the one they used and get a quote from the local applicator.

Oh yea almost forgot what's most important, have to wait for a new CaseLabs horizontal 8-slot case to launch, that's the tough part right there.









Gemini horizontal.









That's ok, at least I got a plan for the color for my new CaseLabs even if I can't buy the case until 2017.









.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Piano high gloss black. You figuratively leave all your fingers on it as you would playing an actual piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the powdercoater. I got all the external panels of my TX10-D, extended top and pedestal powdercoated for $320ish including cost of the powder and labor charges for removing the stock powdercoat.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap....I knew it was pricey. Looks like I'm gonna just continue wrestling the rattlers for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Its pricey but I've looked into having a panel with some artwork airbrushed on my kids corsair vengeance case and that's ridiculously priced! Might be my area though too, because I was feeling too lazy to try to put in the work on painting some ek rads I have, so I priced them being done. The guy wanted $450-500 to airbrush and topcoat 4 rads in a basic white finish, and he needed them for a month, lol!


----------



## VSG

It's pricey, yes but note that it covered enough surface area all the exterior panels of 3-4 S8 cases easily, if not more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> But wait, CL no longer offers the case panels in the gray base undercoat? Went to the CL store and found no such option, so have to order with powdercoat and then strip the new powdercoat off?


I believe it was mentioned the primer grey was removed due to a few reasons: not many people ordered it, it had special handling requirements due to not being a finished coat, and their goal was to streamline their process in order to deliver a product that continues to meet their exacting standards but with a reduced turnaround time for all orders.

While I share your sadness that such an option is no more (and therefore makes getting custom colours more expensive) I also like that they're able to keep two toned and white options as something that can be ordered one period every two-ish months (instead of the "nope sorry, if you want quick turnarounds your options any colour provided it's black" direction they could have gone with)


----------



## gdubc

Ya, I meant that didn't seem too bad for that much powdercoat.


----------



## iBruce

Well maybe by the time I order in late 2016 or 2017 the primer gray option will be available again, keeping fingers crossed.

CL still uses the primer gray under all their powdercoating or did they find something better or just bare aluminum?

Also, anyone else having difficulty ordering from the CaseLabs Store using PayPal? Sorry if its a stupid question, I haven't been keeping up with all things happening at CaseLabs.


----------



## gdubc

Does anyone have the split window top option on the s8? I'm trying to remember, is it reversable, or switchable I mean? As in having the window on left or right?


----------



## Xclsyr

S5/S8 tops cannot be reversed - they are made to overhang a little at the back so you can grab & remove...


----------



## iBruce

Reading over the CL Facebook page to catch up on the news, and found out William Wallace won a $500 Gift Certificate, wow that lucky bastard just keeps on winning.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/411363_zpsedmfsjrt.jpg.html


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Does anyone have the split window top option on the s8? I'm trying to remember, is it reversable, or switchable I mean? As in having the window on left or right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> S5/S8 tops cannot be reversed - they are made to overhang a little at the back so you can grab & remove...


Well the actual cover itself is reversible, but some work would be required to get the clippy latch and peg things usable.
The front and rear latches are offset differently so if you simply reversed the cover the front of it would be ~7mm back from the front panel.


----------



## wermad

$230 is pretty decent considering I blew +$100 on rattles plus additional materials and I didn't paint the entire case (didn't bother with areas you'll never see). I used Krylon maxx (primer and paint) and I just scuffed the pc finish with 150 grit. Paint is surprisingly hard at this point but in the first two to three days is very soft and prone to chip easily. I went heavy on some panels, up to eight coats (2 very light, 2 moderate, and four heavy coats) but i left each coat to dry 30 minutes to an hour. This gave me time to prep other pieces: sanding, washing, drying, and masking if needed. I bought some rubber coated S hook hangers and used an old swing chair to hand each panel. I probably used one can on each rad. I still have more touch up work that needs to be done. So with all the work, $230 is pretty decent.


----------



## emsj86

I would pay 230 today if I knew a place in the Philadelphia Laos area to do a custom powder coat job.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I would pay 230 today if I knew a place in the Philadelphia Laos area to do a custom powder coat job.


Looks like there are a few Prismatic certified applicators in the Philly area, just use the applicator finder and plug in your ZIP.









http://www.prismaticpowders.com/resource/locator/

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/powdercoating_zpsgysd35qw.png.html


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I would pay 230 today if I knew a place in the Philadelphia Laos area to do a custom powder coat job.


jinx by iBruce


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> $230 is pretty decent considering I blew +$100 on rattles plus additional materials and I didn't paint the entire case (didn't bother with areas you'll never see). I used Krylon maxx (primer and paint) and I just scuffed the pc finish with 150 grit. Paint is surprisingly hard at this point but in the first two to three days is very soft and prone to chip easily. I went heavy on some panels, up to eight coats (2 very light, 2 moderate, and four heavy coats) but i left each coat to dry 30 minutes to an hour. This gave me time to prep other pieces: sanding, washing, drying, and masking if needed. I bought some rubber coated S hook hangers and used an old swing chair to hand each panel. I probably used one can on each rad. I still have more touch up work that needs to be done. So with all the work, $230 is pretty decent.


Plus geggeg's case is YUGE!









A small chassis like my Mercurys so much less surface area would probably be only half that cost.


----------



## alltheGHz

ibruce thank you for the link, I had no clue this site existed.

What would be the best way to paint my panels without powdercoating? I know a rattlecan is a bit ghetto, but what are some other options?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> S5/S8 tops cannot be reversed - they are made to overhang a little at the back so you can grab & remove...


Thanks, appreciated!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Does anyone have the split window top option on the s8? I'm trying to remember, is it reversable, or switchable I mean? As in having the window on left or right?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> S5/S8 tops cannot be reversed - they are made to overhang a little at the back so you can grab & remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the actual cover itself is reversible, but some work would be required to get the clippy latch and peg things usable.
> The front and rear latches are offset differently so if you simply reversed the cover the front of it would be ~7mm back from the front panel.
Click to expand...

Thanks to you as well, sir.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> jinx by iBruce


A valiant effort nonetheless my friend, well done. How you been doing brother?









Found this PrismaticPowders certified applicator just south of Performance PCS. Using black exterior panels in my current S8S, but remembered these three extra very dusty S8S specific panels and pulled them out of the closet just now.

...yes like a dummy, I got three extra exterior panels in gunmetal for the S8S a year ago along with the black full exterior, not sure why, maybe just waiting for Super Chrome to arrive.









Thinking of taking them down the the powdercoating place and having him strip the gunmetal and add the Super Chrome. Then I'd need to get a top full window panel from the CL store and get that coated.

Sorry for the dusty pic, just pulled them out and snapped the shot.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/pdcoat_zpsasntrgvc.png.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5065_zps79vzt9px.jpg.html


----------



## Fyrwulf

Between my case, my radiators and the compression fittings that I'm having powder coated I'm looking at about $300.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> A valiant effort nonetheless my friend, well done. How you been doing brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this PrismaticPowders certified applicator just south of Performance PCS. Using black exterior panels in my current S8S, but remembered these three extra very dusty S8S specific panels and pulled them out of the closet just now.
> 
> Thinking of taking them down the the powdercoating place and having him strip the gunmetal and add the Super Chrome. Then I'd need to get a top full window panel from the CL store and get that coated.
> 
> Sorry for the dusty pic, just pulled them out and snapped the shot.
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/pdcoat_zpsasntrgvc.png.html
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5065_zps79vzt9px.jpg.html


The Super chrome is actually a basecoat meant to be used in conjunction with the top coat. If you go ilto the prismatic powders website and filter by topcoats you'll see some pretty cool things that can be done with super chrome at the base.


----------



## P3nnywise

Thank you CaseLabs for donating such an awesome case to the charity build for PDXLan 27.
We won first place in the CPU magazine mod contest and also won first place in the mod contest of all 5 charity builds.


----------



## P3nnywise

I also build a personal mod that I showed for the first time at PDXLan.
Again, thank you CaseLabs for your support with this build.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Props for the mad skill. It's nice to see that people still get creative with their builds.


----------



## iBruce

Breaking News "RAT for Cheap."

Picked up one of these RAT ONE mice just now for a little over $20, free shipping no tax.

There were only 5 left, now only 1 left of each color. Know its off topic but I'll replace this post tomorrow with some quality content, for tonight just thought I would let CL club members know about this great deal.









http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-Devices-MCB437260006-06/dp/B01713K314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456016853&sr=8-1&keywords=mad+catz+rat+one


----------



## Wiz766

Has anyone painted their CL chassis them selves with good spray paint or anything? Thinking about adding yellow and black to my S3 to match my Lightening card....any ideas???


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Has anyone painted their CL chassis them selves with good spray paint or anything? Thinking about adding yellow and black to my S3 to match my Lightening card....any ideas???


I did. And not just rattle cans, but an actual HVLP gun with HOK bases and the same pigments they use to make their paints. It... did not go well. You might have better luck than I did, though.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I did. And not just rattle cans, but an actual HVLP gun with HOK bases and the same pigments they use to make their paints. It... did not go well. You might have better luck than I did, though.


Oh...not what I was expecting to hear. Do you have pictures by any chance?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Breaking News "RAT for Cheap."
> 
> Picked up one of these RAT ONE mice just now for a little over $20, free shipping no tax.
> 
> There were only 5 left, now only 1 left of each color. Know its off topic but I'll replace this post tomorrow with some quality content, for tonight just thought I would let CL club members know about this great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-Devices-MCB437260006-06/dp/B01713K314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456016853&sr=8-1&keywords=mad+catz+rat+one


wow what a crazy mouse, I want one just for the wow factor.


----------



## iBruce

Parts of the mouse are 3D printable and it already won some design awards at CES 2016. The DPI is not as high as their RAT 9 and RAT 7 but for $23.50, looks like a cool mouse can't really go wrong.

Here's a video from CES. Looks like Amazon has more on the way at that low price ($23.50) so not a big rush as I thought.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Yikes, that's expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But wait, CL no longer offers the case panels in the gray base undercoat? Went to the CL store and found no such option, so have to order with powdercoat and then strip the new powdercoat off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, +rep, found a Prismatic Powders certified applicator located just a few miles south of Performance PCs.* All I need to do is contact CaseLabs and make certain the Super Chrome from Prismatic Powders is the one they used and get a quote from the local applicator.
> 
> Oh yea almost forgot what's most important, have to wait for a new CaseLabs horizontal 8-slot case to launch, that's the tough part right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini horizontal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, at least I got a plan for the color for my new CaseLabs even if I can't buy the case until 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Welcome mate. But be aware. The primed grey base was for normal paint not for Powder coating. I would love if CL offer the option of bare aluminum but alas as explained before that is not gonna happen.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Welcome mate. But be aware. The primed grey base was for normal paint not for Powder coating. I would love if CL offer the option of bare aluminum but alas as explained before that is not gonna happen.


Thanks M8,

If that's the case I'd really like to buy my next Caselabs bare aluminum and save them the trouble and their time and effort and expense powdercoating something I have to strip as soon as I open the box. Also thank you for your glorious Chess build, it gave me the idea for using two BP passthroughs with my S8S.

So I owe you one M8!









Here I am ready to complete the three mods. One with a 64mm hole saw lined with CaseLabs U-Channel rubber grommet and two cuts using a UNI-Bit set at 20mm for the Bitspower passthroughs.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4760_zpsd7yg9ptn.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Has anyone painted their CL chassis them selves with good spray paint or anything? Thinking about adding yellow and black to my S3 to match my Lightening card....any ideas???


I did my TX10 + pedestal using Krylon maxx matte white and matte black. Most came out great but some panels became "grainy/sandy" which typically means a change in temperature when the paint was applied. You need a little bit of heat to "atomize" the paint which creates a finer mist. I used a large bowl and filled it with hot tap water and left a couple of white cans sitting in there. Helps a ton and also avoids the nozzle from clogging. Black on the other hand did not like this and i kept busting the nozzles. in the end, I left a few cans sitting on the floor w/ the hot socal weather (70-85°F) and that did work to an extent. Still, black was much more tricky to work with. The colors are very close to the factory CL colors but Krylon also makes other colors. Prepping helps dramatically; I sanded my powder coated panels w/ 100-150 grit and then washed them in hot soapy water. then I left them under the sun to air dry for a couple of hours.

If you make a mistake or get the grainy/textured results or even over-spray, wait for it to dry for a day and then use high grit sand paper to smooth it back down. Wash and dry and then apply a few more coats. I used 1200 and 1500 dry, but wet might be a better choice if you're chasing a finer finish.

Best advise is to go very light on the first couple of coats and give it at least 10-15 minutes between coats. And most importantly, do this on a hot and dry day. I did a few panels going into the evening (~60°F) to try to finish asap but I wouldn't recommend this (black paint clogged much easier it was cold). leave the cans in the sun or use a bowl/vat with hot water for the cans. Lastly, test fire away from your pieces (I used the plastic drop cloth I had covering my metal fence).

Paint is very soft within the first 48 hours, so careful if you start putting things back together early.














Spoiler: Moar pics!


----------



## Wiz766

@wermad, sweet thanks. I am keeping most the original paint on the case (gunmetal). Just adding some metallic silver and yellow accents to go with the 980ti Lightning card. Might also do the mobo panel yellow to pop the inside more. Thank you for the tips. That will be hard to acheive as I live close to Seattle WA and it is ALWAYS raining.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Welcome mate. But be aware. The primed grey base was for normal paint not for Powder coating. I would love if CL offer the option of bare aluminum but alas as explained before that is not gonna happen.


Actually, given that they used a powdercoated primer, it works rather well for powdercoating a different colour on top of it. I remember I asked months ago and they even linked to the exact one it was.... But of course I've lost the link, and not having much luck searching for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Well maybe by the time I order in late 2016 or 2017 the primer gray option will be available again, keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> CL still uses the primer gray under all their powdercoating or did they find something better or just bare aluminum?


I'm pretty certain they said it was permanently discontinued, but I can't find the exactly post for such.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> @wermad, sweet thanks. I am keeping most the original paint on the case (gunmetal). Just adding some metallic silver and yellow accents to go with the 980ti Lightning card. Might also do the mobo panel yellow to pop the inside more. Thank you for the tips. That will be hard to acheive as I live close to Seattle WA and it is ALWAYS raining.


Np









I do know that some guys will do there's indoor just keep in mind the important aspect: ventilation. I've heard having a small heater on will help dry the air and having fan exhaust through a window can help. Just make sure you cover things as the fine mist that goes in the air settles on everything and they'll develop a small dust coat of paint.

if you really can't get around to paint, there's the option of "cheating" and going w/ vinyl wrap. There's a ton of options and colors you can buy off ebay. I thought about going with this but my tx is just way too big and the cost could have easily spiraled out of control. There's also a lot of waste unless you can seamlessly blend in pieces together. But for your plans, it could be your answer if you can't really get around to paint. A plus is that you still have the original finish and the wrap can be easily removed with a little bit of heat. You can always wrap it in Beast-mode skittles







. Good luck


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Actually, given that they used a powdercoated primer, it works rather well for powdercoating a different colour on top of it. I remember I asked months ago and they even linked to the exact one it was.... But of course I've lost the link, and not having much luck searching for it.
> I'm pretty certain they said it was permanently discontinued, but I can't find the exactly post for such.


Really? That was not what CL told me when I inquired about bare aluminum x grey prime. I remember they telling me the primer was for normal paint not for powder. I might be wrong although. In any case we don't have either option grey base or bare (which will probably never happen) so we digress


----------



## wermad

Unless the primer is conductive, it could actually cause peeling of the pc finish. I know from looking at Strens build log of Project Thief, my TX was bare aluminum when it received its custom powder coating.

And as Gabe said, bare aluminum seems to be a touchy subject around here so anyone wanting just needs to find a way to remove the pc finish. There's a youtube vid of a guy using aircraft grade finish remover and it takes care of powder coating easily. I've heard of others using media blasting but a friend of mine had his TH10 redone and the shop did not recommend blasting as it would have warped the aluminum. My buddy has a blasting cabinet and if I get a chance, I'll take a couple of unused pieces from my case to see what happens (I believe he uses soda).


----------



## Wiz766

So it sounds like I shouldn't just use a small sanding then paint and clear coat?


----------



## wermad

Its up to you tbh and what kind of finish you're looking for. If you're looking for show or magazine quality finish, there's more steps involved. You can always try a sample on your own and see what method works best for you.


----------



## Fyrwulf

You can use soda or glass to do the panels, but not metal shot. Most powder coating places are set up for industrial equipment, you need to make sure you're taking yours to a place that does automotive stuff. Sanding paint once it's down only works with flat or gloss paints; sanding metallic, pearl, or candy paints will completely ruin the finish. My earnest advice is, unless you're using gloss or flat paint, to avoid my $200 mistake and just take it to a professional shop to have it done. It's not much more expensive and you'll be happier with the results.

EDIT: They won't ship bare metal. I dunno why, but I told them I was going to be painting the case and they still refused. I wish they'd have a plastidip option, but meh.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I also build a personal mod that I showed for the first time at PDXLan.
> Again, thank you CaseLabs for your support with this build.


That's a slick looking case.


----------



## Methodical

Question or thoughts on case fans. I have the STH10 case and was thinking of having 3 air flow (AF) fans in the bay and a static pressure (SP) fan at the rear. My thoughts for this is the AF fans would push the air to the back and the static pressure fan would quickly remove it from the rear. Or is best to install an AF fan at the rear, too, as it won't make a difference whether it's an AF or SP fan back there? What do you think? Doing tons of research of fans and I am stuck on which AF and SP fans to get for the case and radiators; so dam many fans out there.

Thanks


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question or thoughts on case fans. I have the STH10 case and was thinking of having 3 air flow (AF) fans in the bay and a static pressure (SP) fan at the rear. My thoughts for this is the AF fans would push the air to the back and the static pressure fan would quickly remove it from the rear. Or is best to install an AF fan at the rear, too, as it won't make a difference whether it's an AF or SP fan back there? What do you think? Doing tons of research of fans and I am stuck on which AF and SP fans to get for the case and radiators; so dam many fans out there.
> 
> Thanks


Yes so many fans out there, so much reading to do, have you studied some of these 56 fan reviews by Dr. VSG? He could give you the best current advice.

http://thermalbench.com/category/fans/

As far as AF vs SP goes, I went with industrial blower type fans for unobstructed chassis intake and exhaust, sort of "Super AF fans" they use in server enclosures. I'm a silent enthusiast so plan on turning them way down to 450-550rpms but still maintain a large CFM blower type effect.

As far as rad fans are concerned so many good ones out there the Vardars seem to work really well, the eLoops in Push Only are extremely decibel efficient,

I'd read over the fan reviews at ThermalBench.com, best objective source if you ask me.

And then PM the good Doctor once you narrow it down to a few strong candidates.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3nnywise*
> 
> I also build a personal mod that I showed for the first time at PDXLan.
> Again, thank you CaseLabs for your support with this build.


That's really killer! Wish I was there this weekend. Congrats on the wins, that's HUGE for a modder's portfolio!


----------



## InfoSeeker

Looking for a bit of info on the Mercury S8. What is the space/distance along the Mid-Chassis Section from the SSI-EEB motherboard tray to the Front Chassis Section?


That distance for an ATX motherboard tray would probably also work by using a bit of math and adding the 3.37 inches (86mm) delta between the two trays.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Yes so many fans out there, so much reading to do, have you studied some of these 56 fan reviews by Dr. VSG? He could give you the best current advice.
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/category/fans/
> 
> As far as AF vs SP goes, I went with industrial blower type fans for unobstructed chassis intake and exhaust, sort of "Super AF fans" they use in server enclosures. I'm a silent enthusiast so plan on turning them way down to 450-550rpms but still maintain a large CFM blower type effect.
> 
> As far as rad fans are concerned so many good ones out there the Vardars seem to work really well, the eLoops in Push Only are extremely decibel efficient,
> 
> I'd read over the fan reviews at ThermalBench.com, best objective source if you ask me.
> 
> And then PM the good Doctor once you narrow it down to a few strong candidates.


Thanks iBruce. I've been all over his site. His and some other reviews have resulted in me getting the Nemesis 480 and 560gtx radiators and the XSPC Raystorm Pro cpu block. I've reviewed his test of the Vardar fans and Noctua fans and will be going over some of the others. I keep leaning towards the Vardar (own 4 now) now that they have an all Black fan in the 120 and 140 series with 25-100% duty cycle; they will work with my color scheme. However, one of the concerns I have with the Vardar (at least the set I have) is they emit a buzzing sound. Never the less, I still like them. I just want/need to eliminate any other options before getting the fans.

Question. How do I get to other fan reviews? When I click on fans, it only show the most recent reviews (about 7 or 8 fans), but I can't seem to get to the other 40+ fan reviews.

Thanks


----------



## VSG

By clicking on the previous posts tab at the bottom of the page? I am sorry for the confusion, it isn't the most convenient website unfortunately, and I am trying to see what I can do to help it out. The recent fans will have the most complete results also so I am going to have a page dedicated to the most recent results.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Looking for a bit of info on the Mercury S8. What is the space/distance along the Mid-Chassis Section from the SSI-EEB motherboard tray to the Front Chassis Section?
> 
> 
> That distance for an ATX motherboard tray would probably also work by using a bit of math and adding the 3.37 inches (86mm) delta between the two trays.


For the SSI-EEB front edge of the mobo tray to chassis front is 128mm.

For the ATX tray its 128mm + 86mm = 214mm, assuming the 86mm delta is correct.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> By clicking on the previous posts tab at the bottom of the page? I am sorry for the confusion, it isn't the most convenient website unfortunately, and I am trying to see what I can do to help it out. The recent fans will have the most complete results also so I am going to have a page dedicated to the most recent results.


Thanks for the feedback. I also tried the search function (saw the magnifying glass at the top) but nothing happened, just in case you were not aware.

Again thanks.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I also tried the search function (saw the magnifying glass at the top) but nothing happened, just in case you were not aware.
> 
> Again thanks.


The search bar is to the left of the symbol. But let's not get this thread jumbled up with off topic discussions of my poor website design


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> For the SSI-EEB front edge of the mobo tray to chassis front is 128mm.
> 
> For the ATX tray its 128mm + 86mm = 214mm, assuming the 86mm delta is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you very much


----------



## wermad

Finally got around to start fixing the switches. The led's didn't work and after taking off the sleeve work from the previous owner, some wires were exposed. Added more heatshrink on each wire to insulate them and the led's now work. And discovered they're blue for power and red for the reset switches. So I'm going ahead and replace them ("engine start" buttons







). The wires are decent but some of the soldering is a bit bulky and I prefer to run new lines. Any one know where to get these female header pins?


----------



## Mega Man

Flea bay, or checkers or Google then

0.125 female terminal

(1/8th inch)


----------



## seross69

Radio shack, home depot, Lowes, local electrical supply, grainger ETC and so on..


----------



## Mega Man

Not so much radio shack long story short they were bought out by sprint, and now are just a cell phone store more or less


----------



## wermad

edit: nm, i don't these are it...

Found them on aliexpress:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/50-Pairs-2-54mm-SM-crimp-Female-and-Male-terminal-pins/1428048_32385125837.html

double edit: might be these, can't really tell tbh:

"Dupont terminal pins"

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/200-Pairs-2-54mm-Dupont-Jumper-Wire-Cable-Male-Female-Pin-connector-terminal-plug/1428048_32420888647.html

triple edit: Ok, confirmed they're called "dupont terminal pins"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not so much radio shack long story short they were bought out by sprint, and now are just a cell phone store more or less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> edit: nm, i don't these are it...
> 
> Found them on aliexpress:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/50-Pairs-2-54mm-SM-crimp-Female-and-Male-terminal-pins/1428048_32385125837.html
> 
> double edit: might be these, can't really tell tbh:
> 
> "Dupont terminal pins"
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/200-Pairs-2-54mm-Dupont-Jumper-Wire-Cable-Male-Female-Pin-connector-terminal-plug/1428048_32420888647.html
> 
> triple edit: Ok, confirmed they're called "dupont terminal pins"


I am in Singapore so it is 3 PM here what are you guys doing up this time of the night?? I know what I am doing this time of the night if I am at home!!


----------



## wermad

Lol, I'm working on the wiring and its a bit of a nightmare with a TX. I been at it for a week off and on, and the wife is giving me the stink-eye at this point. Nothing off the shelves works because its too short!







But then again, you're getting into this when you get a TX. I found a few sellers on ebay that do headers and pins, so I'm just getting a few of these. Had I known about these, i would have not ordered the extensions, but saves me time on those instead.

Buying these: female pins + 2-pin headers (100x set), ~$5 and should be a few weeks coming from China. Gives me time to find those new switches.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-sets-Pitch-2-54mm-2-Pin-Dupont-Jumper-Wire-Female-Pin-Connector-And-Terminal-/111543669215?hash=item19f88551df:g:YmQAAOSw0vBUhxWy

edit: the ends that go into the switches are called "spade" pins and these I've seen plenty of times at the hardware store and fry's. I'll wait for the new switches to get in before I go about getting these. Placed order for the "dupont" pins and headers. Looks like i ran into an old problem with these headers/connectors. They easily start melting with the heat-gun. Looks like Stren had the same issue. Easy fix: just shrink the heatshrink an inch away from the terminal and slide it back or just remove the header or just swap it (if you have the spares







).


----------



## Willius

Do i need to buy additional 5.25 parts to mount an Aquaero 6 pro in my S3? Or are the brackets that came with the case sufficient? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wermad

You need the "non conforming" kit as this is one of those drive bay systems that doesn't fit.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You need the "non conforming" kit as this is one of those drive bay systems that doesn't fit.


Thanks a lot! +Rep


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not so much radio shack long story short they were bought out by sprint, and now are just a cell phone store more or less
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> edit: nm, i don't these are it...
> 
> Found them on aliexpress:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/50-Pairs-2-54mm-SM-crimp-Female-and-Male-terminal-pins/1428048_32385125837.html
> 
> double edit: might be these, can't really tell tbh:
> 
> "Dupont terminal pins"
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/200-Pairs-2-54mm-Dupont-Jumper-Wire-Cable-Male-Female-Pin-connector-terminal-plug/1428048_32420888647.html
> 
> triple edit: Ok, confirmed they're called "dupont terminal pins"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Singapore so it is 3 PM here what are you guys doing up this time of the night?? I know what I am doing this time of the night if I am at home!!
Click to expand...

Meh baby is still on china time

@wermad sorry I thought you ment the pins on the switches not the mobo, yes dupont 2.54mm, you can also order dupont connectors for the front panel (iirc my Asus is 20pin (2x10pin)) then you don't have to mess with fat finger syndrome with the 1 and 2 pin Connectors, they also sell the blank key pins, they are pricy imo but awesome that header only goes in on my Mobo now one way

As I said in my previous post the switch side are 0.125" female terminals or 1/8th inch female terminals


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Do i need to buy additional 5.25 parts to mount an Aquaero 6 pro in my S3? Or are the brackets that came with the case sufficient? Thanks in advance!


You may or may not need the non conforming mounts. We developed these due to the Aquaero 6 having mounting issues, their brackets were too wide. Supposedly it has been fixed, but I cannot personally confirm that as I haven't bought one since the first batch was released. I had to force mine into a Lian Li case I had before I got my S3. I used non conforming brackets on the S3 and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Mega Man

From all I have seen they are still needed. AC says it is fixed, however several in the aquaero thread have needed them since that announcement


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Finally Assembled the Case













TCO


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Finally Assembled the Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Looks amazing, Dat White.









Talked to a powdercoat applicator and the feedback was I need to pick up some of the CaseLabs logo stickers since the ones I have will not survive the stripping and re-coating process.

Where and how do we purchase replacement Logo Stickers? Cannot find on the website anywhere under replacement parts or accessories.

Believe the white logo sticker above would look sweet with the Super Chrome. How do we buy them?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Looks amazing, Dat White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to a powdercoat applicator and the feedback was I need to pick up some of the CaseLabs logo stickers since the ones I have will not survive the stripping and re-coating process.
> 
> Where and how do we purchase replacement Logo Stickers? Cannot find on the website anywhere under replacement parts or accessories.
> 
> Believe the white logo sticker above would look sweet with the Super Chrome. How do we buy them?


It can be peeled off and re-used without a problem. Take a heatgun/blow dryer to it if you are having difficulty peeling it off.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It can be peeled off and re-used without a problem. Take a heatgun/blow dryer to it if you are having difficulty peeling it off.


Thanks finally picking up a heat gun this week for the heat shrink and to bend the PETG. This 1200watt Wagner is the one I see everyone using, is the slightly more expensive 1500watt model worth the extra $15 or is the 1200watt good enough?

The strange thing is I used a 2000watt blow dryer and it would not shrink the heat shrink tubing, not sure why.









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wagner-HT1000-1200-Watt-Heat-Gun-0503008/100048744

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wagner-HT3500-1500-Watt-Digital-Heat-Gun-0503040/203474822

The heat peel and restick method sounds good, but I've had five CL logo stickers all of them black, how do I buy a white one? Do I have to buy a white front panel?









OR will CL sell them separately?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The search bar is to the left of the symbol. But let's not get this thread jumbled up with off topic discussions of my poor website design


Haha! Cool and thanks. It's the content and it's effectiveness that I look for and not so much how purdy it is?









Btw, I read many of the fan reviews and concluded that the Vardar F4-120er and F3-140er are the nominees for my build. I have the Vardar F3-120 fans and initially I thought they were buzzing, which prompted me to look elsewhere, but when I examined my case closely, I found that it's the swiftech pump motor that's making the noise.

Now, I just need to narrow down the case fans.

What's your thoughts on the 120mm Akasa Apache S flow fans? I don't recall seeing a review on your page.

Thanks...Al


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Haha! Cool and thanks. It's the content and it's effectiveness that I look for and not so much how purdy it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I read many of the fan reviews and concluded that the Vardar F4-120er and F3-140er are the nominees for my build. I have the Vardar F3-120 fans and initially I thought they were buzzing, which prompted me to look elsewhere, but when I examined my case closely, I found that it's the swiftech pump motor that's making the noise.
> 
> Now, I just need to narrow down the case fans.
> 
> What's your thoughts on the 120mm Akasa Apache S flow fans? I don't recall seeing a review on your page.
> 
> Thanks...Al


PM me for further info, but look at the CM Blademaster 120. Same OEM and fan design, just different max RPMs.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> PM me for further info, but look at the CM Blademaster 120. Same OEM and fan design, just different max RPMs.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> From all I have seen they are still needed. AC says it is fixed, however several in the aquaero thread have needed them since that announcement


About as fixed as the time they said the faces wouldn't bow out and fall off any more . . . .









D.


----------



## wermad

This is probably the prettiest led fan I've seen (most gorgeous, eloops 120s fo sho!) and I can't find them anywhere in bulk







. Its pretty much the same specs as the Evo fan but with red blades and red led's. I've seen a blue one too and there's a slim version w/out leds'. Same blade design as the CM blademaster i guess. I found a few on ebay and aliexpress ranging from $10 usd to $30. I was so tempted that I was gonna contact CM to see if I can buy 66 of them







(all pwm btw). But when I popped in an sp120 hp with a 7v resister, it cooled a Hyper 212 about 3°C cooler then the Evo fan at 12v (







). I guess the "sickle-flow" has been their led fans instead and I've already been down this road. Though, we all know CM is a little bit to eager on its specs for their fans tbh







.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Thanks a lot! +Rep


Np dude







. There's been long discussions about this issue and CL was helpful enough to make a fix for it. I'm tossing the idea of going pwm down the road so one of these or the 5 will be going in to manage my fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh baby is still on china time
> 
> @wermad sorry I thought you ment the pins on the switches not the mobo, yes dupont 2.54mm, you can also order dupont connectors for the front panel (iirc my Asus is 20pin (2x10pin)) then you don't have to mess with fat finger syndrome with the 1 and 2 pin Connectors, they also sell the blank key pins, they are pricy imo but awesome that header only goes in on my Mobo now one way
> 
> As I said in my previous post the switch side are 0.125" female terminals or 1/8th inch female terminals


Thanks dude







. I was looking at several different type of switches from "engine start" to ones with the power symbol on them. In all, you're gonna spend about the same as buying them from a place like ppcs.com. Its strange that 16mm has a lot of different types and its hard to match the 22mm. I luv the 22mm all red anodized one from Modmytoyz but there's no matching 16mm. Guess I'll go w/ the standard red ring 22s and keep the two red dot 16s if I can't decide in the end.

Yeah, I'll get the "spade" pins once i have the switches. It should be a few weeks for the "dupont pins" and headers to get in so I'll just have to open the case to power on either system for now.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You may or may not need the non conforming mounts. We developed these due to the Aquaero 6 having mounting issues, their brackets were too wide. Supposedly it has been fixed, but I cannot personally confirm that as I haven't bought one since the first batch was released. I had to force mine into a Lian Li case I had before I got my S3. I used non conforming brackets on the S3 and it worked like a charm.


Already ordered the bracket, and a nice Caselabs T to go with it


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Can the S3 just fit a mini Itx, Not a Micro Atx?

I should know this but right now I am questioning myself.

TCO


----------



## wermad

S3 is itx, s5 is matx, & s8 atx.


----------



## Mega Man

Matx if modded, but stock mitx only


----------



## wermad

Ordered my switches, went with factory style ring led (aka "angel eyes") for the power buttons. Fyi, if you're looking for a power switch, search "19mm" instead of 22mm. I got more results this way and its the same; 22 is the outer diameter of the entire switch and 19mm is the body or chamber size as well the whole size required.

Saw a bunch of anodized colored ones but these don't have leds. AZ seller is just a few cents more then the Chinese sellers, so I didn't mind paying a bit more ~$8.40 each shipped btw if anyone needs one asap.



edit: if anyone wants a blue ring power switch, hit me up. Just cover the small postage and its yours. Let me test them first to make sure they still work


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ordered my switches, went with factory style ring led (aka "angel eyes") for the power buttons. Fyi, if you're looking for a power switch, search "19mm" instead of 22mm. I got more results this way and its the same; 22 is the outer diameter of the entire switch and 19mm is the body or chamber size as well the whole size required.
> 
> Saw a bunch of anodized colored ones but these don't have leds. AZ seller is just a few cents more then the Chinese sellers, so I didn't mind paying a bit more ~$8.40 each shipped btw if anyone needs one asap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if anyone wants a blue ring power switch, hit me up. Just cover the small postage and its yours. Let me test them first to make sure they still work


Looks nice. How many 'cables' do I need out the back? Two? One for on / off and one for LED? Anyone got a link to a black body, green LED, short version? I'm googling at the moment but not luck yet.


----------



## wermad

you need two pairs. One pair is the complete the circuit (power or reset) and the other pair is for the led (power led or hdd led). Most switches do come with a diagram to ensure you connect them properly. You may need some spade pins to connect them or just screw them, depending on the switch. some ppl prefer to solder on the wires.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> you need two pairs. One pair is the complete the circuit (power or reset) and the other pair is for the led (power led or hdd led). Most switches do come with a diagram to ensure you connect them properly. You may need some spade pins to connect them or just screw them, depending on the switch. some ppl prefer to solder on the wires.


Thanks. Found this place that seems to give tons of options.


----------



## iBruce

Linus disassembles the Mercury S8 SuperRig.

Don't know about you guys but I enjoyed every minute of this build all four videos. Just another I wish I could begin, but when finished what to do with it?










Great to see CL raising awareness, so many subscribers at LTT, 2.4Million maybe the first time some have seen a CL case up close and personal, and dual CPU motherboard 7 GPUs dual D5 pumps speaks volumes for the amazing space efficiency of the S8. Wonder if its the MOST space efficient chassis every produced?

A cube is the most efficient interior for solids and a sphere the most efficient interior for liquids? Is that the way it goes?

Always wondered how positive exposure like this directly relates to increased sales over time. Is it an initial bump that later decreases or a gradual increase over many months? And out of say 2.4Million YouTube viewers how many do you think purchased a new CL case within the first 60days? 1% 5%? More? Think most buyers will just tuck the information away and when the next time comes around to purchase a new case the name CaseLabs with be remembered and considered, is that the most likely way it works?

EK is actually offering the 7-GPU terminal they made for this rig at its webstore now. How many enthusiasts run 7 GPUs?

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-hepta-semi-parallel

Anyhoo, congratulations to CaseLabs and EK brilliant work on "spreading the word". Hoping you get 500 plus case sales from these videos, and all those extra parts that first time buyers end up adding on.


----------



## MocoIMO

So I'm going to try to downsize my SM5 rig into a mATX modded X2M.
I just ordered a darkside slim rad & Aquaero 5 LT to throw in the roof, I will also be getting a white SM5 tray + PCi back to mount the test board to & start mocking up for the new rear.




Finding a place to put the res and cutting the actual case will be the fun part







Of course if I fail terribly I can order replacement panels


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> EK is actually offering the 7-GPU terminal they made for this rig at its webstore now. How many enthusiasts run 7 GPUs?
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-hepta-semi-parallel)


My guess is that it was cheaper for EK to make a few of them at once, then just the 1.
So they are just selling off the excess, unless they get enough people who want it that is.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> My guess is that it was cheaper for EK to make a few of them at once, then just the 1.
> So they are just selling off the excess, unless they get enough people who want it that is.


That's probably the case, so they have a few left over. Would be great if stop plugs were available so the terminal could be used for 3,4,5 cards.

and if EK poured a few up in plexi.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> That's probably the case, so they have a few left over. Would be great if stop plugs were available so the terminal could be used for 3,4,5 cards.
> 
> and if EK poured a few up in plexi.


They do: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-blank-serial and https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-blank-parallel

For semi-parallel terminals like that Hepta, it might be more complicated though. I can't tell without seeing it in person.


----------



## rgrwng

My first case ( S5 ) should be arriving on Wednesday. Thanks to Caselabs for the updates (not sure how my order caused a delay, but sorry for that if it delayed anyone else's orders) but I am not worried about it. Last checked this morning, it may have left Sylmar.

a month goes bay fast when not constantly checking for updates


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Thanks. Found this place that seems to give tons of options.


Oh, nice find







. Never heard of them, seems interesting. I just went with ebay to get it over with and @ $8.50 each, it was decent price (ppcs.com is $13.95 I think). I ordered some new header pins and I can find spade pins locally from what other chaps say (radio-shack, frys', homes, lowes, etc.). My current harness is ok but its been worked on too many times imho and i prefer to run new, clean, custom lines. I've kept the reset switches as those were the color I needed (red).


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Thanks. Found this place that seems to give tons of options.


The switches on that link are "Push ON, Push OFF"

I searched the site for momentary contact switches (which are required for the Power and Reset switches) and found no results.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## wermad

Yeah, avoid the "latching" buttons and get momentary ones. I made this mistake a few years ago when I got my th10.


----------



## X-Nine

Latching switches are good only for things like lighting... In fact I can't think of another item, save for some weird hydrolic door system, that you'd actually use them for.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Latching switches are good only for things like lighting... In *fact I can't think of another item, save for some weird hydrolic door system, that you'd actually use them for*.


Didn't even need 'em for that . . .

Just hold the "Open" button on the remote fob till it's open as far as you want, and then press the "Close" button until it's as closed as you want it . . .


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Latching switches are good only for things like lighting... In *fact I can't think of another item, save for some weird hydrolic door system, that you'd actually use them for*.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even need 'em for that . . .
> 
> Just hold the "Open" button on the remote fob till it's open as far as you want, and then press the "Close" button until it's as closed as you want it . . .
Click to expand...

Well, what I meant by "weird" was having a button or buttons on the case itself. The remote controlling the doors is actually ideal, as can be seen with your build.


----------



## _Killswitch_

=)


----------



## X-Nine

Aaaaah snappy


----------



## waterclocker

Some progress...







I'll redo the tubing with 90 degree fittings and I need a Phanteks Power Splitter to turn on 1 PSU.
After , I can clean the other side and take some nice shot!
Not aesthetically perfect for now, but everything works



I would reduce the intensity of the LCD display with a blue film-coat ... It should become purple!


----------



## wermad

Wow







....impressive stuff









Heading over to your log









edit: spoke too soon...I'll patiently wait for a build log


----------



## Fyrwulf

Does anybody know of any capacitive switches which will fit standard anti-vandal holes that are actually for sale?


----------



## wermad

the power switch uses a 19mm (~3/4) hole and the reset 16mm (~5/8). Just search for the switch/button of your preference and make sure the body/cylinder can fit through the hole.

edit: you can always get a blank plate at CL and drill your own holes (albeit, you'll need to contend w/ the mount plate). Or bore out the existing holes if you have room.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Didn't even need 'em for that . . .
> 
> Just hold the "Open" button on the remote fob till it's open as far as you want, and then press the "Close" button until it's as closed as you want it . . .


http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4916_zpsrevulffg.jpg.html


----------



## Revan654

Been trying to install my radiators(HardwareLabs GTS) on the top plate, However the screws are just long enough to reach the plate(Fan -> Plate -> Radiator). I believe the screws are about 35mm. What would be the ideal size to get so it could reach the radiator. I'm guessing around 40mm? I can't seem to find anything around the 39mm to 38mm range.

Would these work: http://www.amazon.com/Alloy-Steel-Socket-Screws-Black/dp/B00W97R5KU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456347921&sr=8-1&keywords=M3+x+40mm+Screw


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Been trying to install my radiators(HardwareLabs GTS) on the top plate, However the screws are just long enough to reach the plate(Fan -> Plate -> Radiator). I believe the screws are about 35mm. What would be the ideal size to get so it could reach the radiator. I'm guessing around 40mm? I can't seem to find anything around the 39mm to 38mm range.


Are you sure on that length? I have Hardware labs SR2 multi ports and those screws are 28mm. They are too short so I have some 30mm and 35mm ones coming.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Are you sure on that length? I have Hardware labs SR2 multi ports and those screws are 28mm. They are too short so I have some 30mm and 35mm ones coming.


Their about 1.2 inches which is around 30mm. I'm only going from where the threads start not counting the actual screw head. Going through 25mm fans the screws supplied do not reach the radiator.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Are you sure on that length? I have Hardware labs SR2 multi ports and those screws are 28mm. They are too short so I have some 30mm and 35mm ones coming.


What is the finish like on the Hardware Labs Multiports? Getting ready to order an SR2 MP 280, to replace the EK CE280. With the EK CE only two ports I have to cut the CL 280 rad mount on one side to make room for two tubing runs, with the MP, problem solved no cutting.

The carbon black looks good, or might get the white with white fins and go full diva.









It looks like vanilla candy.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/white_zpsjb4z1gdc.png.html


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> What is the finish like on the Hardware Labs Multiports? Getting ready to order an SR2 MP 280, to replace the EK CE280. With the EK CE only two ports I have to cut the CL 280 rad mount on one side to make room for two tubing runs, with the MP, problem solved no cutting.
> 
> The carbon black looks good, or might get the white with white fins and go full diva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like vanilla candy.
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/white_zpsjb4z1gdc.png.html


I have two SR2 MP as well in my PC(Carbon Edition). The finish is great, Better the other radiators I have used. Like always just be careful where you put your fingers, I bend some fins when pull mine out.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have two SR2 MP as well in my PC(Carbon Edition). The finish is great, Better the other radiators I have used. Like always just be careful where you put your fingers, I bend some fins when pull mine out.


Thanks, yea those fins look extra delicate maybe since they are spaced so far apart, 9FPI.

The SR2 MP 280 seems to do well against the EK CE280 in this review:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2016/02/21/ek-coolstream-ce-280mm-radiator-review/5/

Mostly, I really need that side port on the MP to run directly through the horizontal cut out in the S8S midchassis and into the lower chamber. So can feed the tubing to the FlexBay rad from the front chassis and side.

Wanting to feature an Aquaero 6 LT in the midbay front of the motherboard tray and soft tubing would look too messy with the PSU cables added into that space.

Trying to hide all soft tubing runs in the build, not easy without many mods, so the Hardware Labs MP will at least eliminate some cutting.

They are kind of expensive at $112.


----------



## Cozmo85

Should be able to get some 1.25" screws at homedepot/lowes that will work.

Or even better, screw the fans into the radiator with short screws and then suspend the fan/radiator from the top with these

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014X49MWU?keywords=rubber%20fan&qid=1456354343&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Should be able to get some 1.25" screws at homedepot/lowes that will work.
> 
> Or even better, screw the fans into the radiator with short screws and then suspend the fan/radiator from the top with these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014X49MWU?keywords=rubber%20fan&qid=1456354343&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


I would not rely on soft rubber mounts to hold a heavy rad and fans myself.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Should be able to get some 1.25" screws at homedepot/lowes that will work.
> 
> Or even better, screw the fans into the radiator with short screws and then suspend the fan/radiator from the top with these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014X49MWU?keywords=rubber%20fan&qid=1456354343&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


rubber mounts with anything heavy or rads for that matter i wouldn't trust..


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I would not rely on soft rubber mounts to hold a heavy rad and fans myself.


Working fine for me on a 480mm 55mm thick rad + 4 vardar fans. They are pretty sturdy and each one is only holding a small part of the weight. Seriously though they are easily holding it up.

I could easily pick up the caselabs panel and toss it around with no fear of separation.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Working fine for me on a 480mm 55mm thick rad + 4 vardar fans. They are pretty sturdy and each one is only holding a small part of the weight. Seriously though they are easily holding it up.
> 
> I could easily pick up the caselabs panel and toss it around with no fear of separation.


HUH?

I have about 50+ of the Nexus soft silicon fan mounts, they are ideal for lightweight fans, do not work well absorb noise energy or offer solid support for heavy fans, then they have to be used in conjuction with a modified Steiger fan gasket.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-steiger-dynamics-fan-silencer-shroud-decoupling-gasket-120-x-120-mm.html

This is what I've been using, they are great for lightweight fans, but a radiator (even empty) would slice right through them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/nexus-ultra-soft-silicone-fan-mounts-set-of-4.html

What type of rubber mounts are you using that can support a rad?


----------



## Cozmo85

These
http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Desktop-Anti-Vibration-Corsair-Alienware/dp/B014X49MWU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1456359343&sr=8-15&keywords=Fan+rubber

They are harder and require a good bit of force


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> These
> http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Desktop-Anti-Vibration-Corsair-Alienware/dp/B014X49MWU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1456359343&sr=8-15&keywords=Fan+rubber
> 
> They are harder and require a good bit of force


OK yea, I remember those from years back, they are very durable and hold quite a bit of weight.

Reason I ended up not using them, they are extremely hard and transmit noise much more readily than the soft silicon mounts.

Interesting...









In other news: not happy with the EK rads outer finish at all, scratching and peeling, RMA-ing all three, going with the HWL 240 and 280 MPs.

Carbon Black

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-multiport-black-carbon-radiator-280mm.html


----------



## emsj86

I dropped my vaporizer and it made a slight scratch in my window on my sm8. Is the window acrylic and or can I use sandpaper and polish to removed it by polishing? If not I can just buy another one but figure I can fix it now rather than wait for shipping


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> What is the finish like on the Hardware Labs Multiports? Getting ready to order an SR2 MP 280, to replace the EK CE280. With the EK CE only two ports I have to cut the CL 280 rad mount on one side to make room for two tubing runs, with the MP, problem solved no cutting.


I have two 120.3 white with white fin rads. They look lovely. These are the first rads I have owned so I have nothing to compare them against. Pics in my 'Liquorice Allsorts' build log (see sig).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Does anybody know of any capacitive switches which will fit standard anti-vandal holes that are actually for sale?


They actually make them but they are extremely expensive, I am on my phone or I would try to find them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I dropped my vaporizer and it made a slight scratch in my window on my sm8. Is the window acrylic and or can I use sandpaper and polish to removed it by polishing? If not I can just buy another one but figure I can fix it now rather than wait for shipping


that sucks, yes it is and yes you can


----------



## ruffhi

My two-tone S5 Pedestal from CaseLabs arrived today. Easy as pie to put together and, if I must say so, it is looking very dashing. I am really looking forward to filling it with 'stuff'.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Should be able to get some 1.25" screws at homedepot/lowes that will work.
> 
> Or even better, screw the fans into the radiator with short screws and then suspend the fan/radiator from the top with these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014X49MWU?keywords=rubber%20fan&qid=1456354343&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


I tried both. They didn't have enough They only had about 6 screws in total. I was looking for Black screws. I could always spray paint them. They just didn't have enough to even cover my 360 radiators.


----------



## gdubc

Has anyone tapped any of the flex bay attaching holes to m4? Wondering if there is enough material there to tap.


----------



## wermad

From my experience tapping radiators, going from M3 to M4 is very straight forward as long as you have the tools. But 6-32 is a bit too big and the M4 tap won't grab properly. if you bore it out, it still too big. You may have to step up to a larger diameter. Why are you looking for M4? You should have a ton of 6-32 options in the US.


----------



## gdubc

Not pretty ones








Wasn't sure if I drilled through with a 3.4mm if I could make it fly. Don't want to end up using nuts though, lol.


----------



## wermad

??? You can find all types of heads and finishes for both (hex, hex button, p/h, f/h, hex flush, p/h flush, etc.) Most computer "thumbscrews" are 6-32 and there;s a ton of options. Ppcs.com has anodized aluminum ones in different bright colors. Unless you're looking for something exotic (like titanium), you should have similar finishes for the majority of the time. Caselabs uses 6-32 for the majority of the hardware and just a few 10-32 and M3s (mb).

Try Mcmastercarr.com as it has a nice guided feature to browse different types of screws. Check ebay if they have them as I find mcmastercarr can get a bit expensive if you only need a few screws.

I bought some black hex 6-32 1/4" "case screws" on ebay for a few bucks. Very uncommon, since most are the chrome or dull ss finish. When I could, I used these on my CL since I didn't like the standard p/h screws (andI ran out).

Also, 6-32 can be sourced easily at your local big-box hardware stores.


----------



## gdubc

Oh, I can find 6/32 no problem but there are soooo many more colors in metric. Ppcs has red or blue mostly, and everything local, Fastenal, etc. is black, stainless, or zinc. Ive found many more options in r/c mod shops and motorcycle mod shops using metric.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I have two 120.3 white with white fin rads. They look lovely. These are the first rads I have owned so I have nothing to compare them against. Pics in my 'Liquorice Allsorts' build log (see sig).


I really love the white rad/white fins aesthetic, geggeg suggested I drive the rig over to PPCS and compare all three radiator color options for the HWL MP 280 radiator, that is a wonderful idea, since my visualization capabilities reside at the level of zilch.









When I had the Mercury S8 black and white two-tone, would have been an easy choice to pick up the Hardware Labs SR2 MP in the white/w white fins. With this S8S, trying to balance three tones is extremely difficult.

White just pops so well with the gunmetal interior as an accent and brought in the Seasonic Snow Silent white PSU, yet it's hardly visible down below the motherboard. The gunmetal and black also look amazing adjacent to one another. Want to blend all three tones without looking like a random assembly of colors thrown together without any purpose. I'd rather the tone balance reflect some design, style or at least some forward thinking.

How many years until I finish this build? Already using the 6700K/M8E rig daily to get work done, its an absolute joy over the 3770K/M5E that now seems slow and has been reassigned as a parts testing, backup and web browser rig, just need to get the new guts into the case and finish the plumbing in the front room and the basement, and cut a few holes.









In this first pic, going with the Hardware Labs Multiport 280 will allow direct access to the left chamber (red arrow) using one front port and one of the HWL MP 280s side ports. The only option with the EK CE 280 is turning it around to face the chassis front and modding/cutting the CaseLabs 280 rad mount and cutting the corner edge of one 140mm fan to run two soft tubes from the front, yea the idea was to not run the tubing in this mid chassis bay area front of the mobo tray and use that space to feature the Aquaero 6 as an LT config internal mount, with the tidiest cable management ever presented (I hope) and some white PSU cables. Adding two long tubing runs laying on the floor of the case I thought would just look cluttered and messy.

Also, all three of my EK rads are peeling paint and cannot rub away all the scratch marks and they've never been wet, all beat up from simple dry fitting, the finish is not so durable and I take my time and great care when fitting parts just simply touching the rads to some of the CaseLabs powder coated case and frame parts have damaged the EK rads, not fair. The CaseLabs powdercoat shows NO signs of scratches or wear, its as beautiful as the first day I assembled.

I had (4) mods to complete with this build, now only (3). When is a mod no longer a mod and only a reconfiguration? When there's no cutting of metal involved, I guess.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/mp_zpshtdolqgp.png.html

Really love the fresh new look the eLoop B14-PS 140mm fans bring to the front panel, before it was a bit boring in all black, that white just pops.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5095_zpsttjd2i6s.jpg.html

When the four ROG red accents are painted white, this board will look amazing, a gunmetal and white ROG board. (thumbs up emoticon)

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5097_zps6plcrbgf.jpg.html


----------



## emsj86

I think I speak fofor most but I probably would be single and broke if I lived near PPC. We'll probably not but would be nice to have a Bette id a of what things looks like or to swap or quick grab something I need. Waiting fo Shipping and unsure how Inge will look out the main reasons for not pulling the trigger on certain items


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think I speak fofor most but I probably would be single and broke if I lived near PPC. We'll probably not but would be nice to have a Bette id a of what things looks like or to swap or quick grab something I need. Waiting fo Shipping and unsure how Inge will look out the main reasons for not pulling the trigger on certain items


I'm single and broke and I don't live near PPCs. Just placed an insane order with them yesterday. I need help.


----------



## gdubc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I have two 120.3 white with white fin rads. They look lovely. These are the first rads I have owned so I have nothing to compare them against. Pics in my 'Liquorice Allsorts' build log (see sig).
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the white rad/white fins aesthetic, geggeg suggested I drive the rig over to PPCS and compare all three radiator color options for the HWL MP 280 radiator, that is a wonderful idea, since my visualization capabilities reside at the level of zilch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had the Mercury S8 black and white two-tone, would have been an easy choice to pick up the Hardware Labs SR2 MP in the white/w white fins. With this S8S, trying to balance three tones is extremely difficult.
> 
> White just pops so well with the gunmetal interior as an accent and brought in the Seasonic Snow Silent white PSU, yet it's hardly visible down below the motherboard. The gunmetal and black also look amazing adjacent to one another. Want to blend all three tones without looking like a random assembly of colors thrown together without any purpose. I'd rather the tone balance reflect some design, style or at least some forward thinking.
> 
> How many years until I finish this build? Already using the 6700K/M8E rig daily to get work done, its an absolute joy over the 3770K/M5E that now seems slow and has been reassigned as a parts testing, backup and web browser rig, just need to get the new guts into the case and finish the plumbing in the front room and the basement, and cut a few holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this first pic, going with the Hardware Labs Multiport 280 will allow direct access to the left chamber (red arrow) using one front port and one of the HWL MP 280s side ports. The only option with the EK CE 280 is turning it around to face the chassis front and modding/cutting the CaseLabs 280 rad mount and cutting the corner edge of one 140mm fan to run two soft tubes from the front, yea the idea was to not run the tubing in this mid chassis bay area front of the mobo tray and use that space to feature the Aquaero 6 as an LT config internal mount, with the tidiest cable management ever presented (I hope) and some white PSU cables. Adding two long tubing runs laying on the floor of the case I thought would just look cluttered and messy.
> 
> Also, all three of my EK rads are peeling paint and cannot rub away all the scratch marks and they've never been wet, all beat up from simple dry fitting, the finish is not so durable and I take my time and great care when fitting parts just simply touching the rads to some of the CaseLabs powder coated case and frame parts have damaged the EK rads, not fair. The CaseLabs powdercoat shows NO signs of scratches or wear, its as beautiful as the first day I assembled.
> 
> I had (4) mods to complete with this build, now only (3). When is a mod no longer a mod and only a reconfiguration? When there's no cutting of metal involved, I guess.
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/mp_zpshtdolqgp.png.html
> 
> Really love the fresh new look the eLoop B14-PS 140mm fans bring to the front panel, before it was a bit boring in all black, that white just pops.
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5095_zpsttjd2i6s.jpg.html
> 
> When the four ROG red accents are painted white, this board will look amazing, a gunmetal and white ROG board. (thumbs up emoticon)
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5097_zps6plcrbgf.jpg.html
Click to expand...




You may want to call Ppcs before going. Last I checked the white on white have been out of stock for the 360mm size. You could see the other sizes to get the look though I guess.

Edit: Disregard, forgot you were looking for the 280mm.


----------



## IT Diva

@iBruce

Were you looking to put two of the MP 280's in the top of the S8, or just one in the flex bays?

If it's just 1 in the flex bays, you're golden, but . . .

You really can't put 2 of them up top, they are ever so slightly too wide in body width, although you could dremel the mounting holes enough if that was the only problem.

Unfortunately, the way HWL has seen fit to have the side port caps extend another 3 mm past the actual side of the rad, that guarantees you'll not get two of the 280s in the top of an S8.

That had been my plan for my S8, but had to go to plan B and use 240's up top instead.

The 280's ended up in my Phobya Aluminum Tech Bench, so at least they got put to good use.

Other 280's from other brands shouldn't have that problem, as most rads are always a few mm narrower than HWL rads of the same size.

Darlene


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> @iBruce
> 
> Were you looking to put two of the MP 280's in the top of the S8, or just one in the flex bays?
> 
> If it's just 1 in the flex bays, you're golden, but . . .
> 
> You really can't put 2 of them up top, they are ever so slightly too wide in body width, although you could dremel the mounting holes enough if that was the only problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, the way HWL has seen fit to have the side port caps extend another 3 mm past the actual side of the rad, that guarantees you'll not get two of the 280s in the top of an S8.
> 
> That had been my plan for my S8, but had to go to plan B and use 240's up top instead.
> 
> The 280's ended up in my Phobya Aluminum Tech Bench, so at least they got put to good use.
> 
> Other 280's from other brands shouldn't have that problem, as most rads are always a few mm narrower than HWL rads of the same size.
> 
> Darlene


Hey, how are you D?

Just one MP 280 in the Flexbay area, it's an S8S with a full top window so I can't really put any rads up top, the other rad space in the left chamber I can place an MP 240 there and still have enough space remaining forward in the 120mm area in the chamber front for the XRES and D5 and an EK UNI mount, and the reservoir portion of the XRES tube and top will move through the midchassis sheet aluminum deck up into the upper chamber, cutting a hole for that mod.

Hoping an MP280 and an MP240 will be enough cooling for a single 6700K, may never water cool the video card.

Thank you for the reply that was very sweet of you.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> @iBruce
> 
> Were you looking to put two of the MP 280's in the top of the S8, or just one in the flex bays?
> 
> If it's just 1 in the flex bays, you're golden, but . . .
> 
> You really can't put 2 of them up top, they are ever so slightly too wide in body width, although you could dremel the mounting holes enough if that was the only problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, the way HWL has seen fit to have the side port caps extend another 3 mm past the actual side of the rad, that guarantees you'll not get two of the 280s in the top of an S8.
> 
> That had been my plan for my S8, but had to go to plan B and use 240's up top instead.
> 
> The 280's ended up in my Phobya Aluminum Tech Bench, so at least they got put to good use.
> 
> Other 280's from other brands shouldn't have that problem, as most rads are always a few mm narrower than HWL rads of the same size.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how are you D?
> 
> Just one MP 280 in the Flexbay area, it's an S8S with a full top window so I can't really put any rads up top, the other rad space in the left chamber I can place an MP 240 there and still have enough space remaining forward in the 120mm area in the chamber front for the XRES and D5 and an EK UNI mount, and the reservoir portion of the XRES tube and top will move through the midchassis sheet aluminum deck up into the upper chamber, cutting a hole for that mod.
> 
> Hoping an MP280 and an MP240 will be enough cooling for a single 6700K, may never water cool the video card.
> 
> Thank you for the reply that was very sweet of you.
Click to expand...

I loose track of whose doing what these days, the senior moments come more frequently than before.

You'll be good with a 240 in the side and have room to the front of it for a D5 with a res on top.

D.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'm single and broke and I don't live near PPCs. Just placed an insane order with them yesterday. I need help.


The first step is admitting the addiction.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I'm single and broke and I don't live near PPCs. Just placed an insane order with them yesterday. I need help.
> 
> 
> 
> The first step is admitting the addiction.
Click to expand...

Yes, but admitting it is one thing, and doing something about it is another!









I know I'm spending more than I have, but I don't want to stop!


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, but admitting it is one thing, and doing something about it is another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm spending more than I have, but I don't want to stop!


I did do something about it: I ignored it and bought the stuff anyway.


----------



## Wiz766

I talked about it a little bit ago in here. Painted my S3 myself. 120grit sand paper on the powder coat, didnt fully remove it just roughed it up. Then used a primer/paint and clear coat. Fairly happy with the way the case turned out.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NKrader

Mmmmmmm X2M.
16 xeon threads
64GB DDR4
512GB NVMe


----------



## iBruce

For the sake of completion, that RAT 1 mouse finally arrived 6days later, got the free shipping since paying $15 to ship a $23 item kind of messes up the cheap deal, so had to wait 6days for it to get here, no problem.

It's what you'd expect from a 23 dollar mouse very light weight only one adjustment 3500 low dpi two buttons and a wheel. I needed it to test a Tripp-Lite displayport KVM switch within the 30 day window and the KVM switch does not play nice with the wireless RAT 9.

For a gaming mouse? no. For office apps? yea its good for the price. end of story.

Took it out in the backyard for a quick rattlecan treatment as red fades to black.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5119_zpsncw5l18w.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

Picked up the HWL SR-2 MP 280, was a tough decision, the white/white fin is my favorite aesthetic of the three color options, but the Carbon Black with white accents; fittings, stop plugs, thermal probe in the Bitspower deluxe white is the best overall aesthetic for my build. Trying to "hold to theme" as much as possible and not simply add random splashes of all three tones here and there.

Mounting the rad in the S8S frame right now to get an idea how it's gonna look, pretty excited at the moment difficult to type.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5147_zpsa9dtfa7e.jpg.html


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Picked up the HWL SR-2 MP 280


iBruce ... the stock black plugs that came with the rad (I can see 6 in your pic above) ... are they metal, plastic, synthetic, nylon or other?

The ones that came with my white version look plastic to me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> iBruce ... the stock black plugs that came with the rad (I can see 6 in your pic above) ... are they metal, plastic, synthetic, nylon or other?
> 
> The ones that came with my white version look plastic to me.


They're plastic.


----------



## VSG

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> iBruce ... the stock black plugs that came with the rad (I can see 6 in your pic above) ... are they metal, plastic, synthetic, nylon or other?
> 
> The ones that came with my white version look plastic to me.


Acetal/Delrin


----------



## ruffhi

Thx guys. So ... good enough to use as plugs? Or not and should be replaced?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Thx guys. So ... good enough to use as plugs? Or not and should be replaced?


Personally I'd replace them all with proper plugs, I don't trust Acetal, I've stripped too many threads. Also a few people have reported leaks and them stripping easily.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Thx guys. So ... good enough to use as plugs? Or not and should be replaced?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Thx guys. So ... good enough to use as plugs? Or not and should be replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd replace them all with proper plugs, I don't trust Acetal, I've stripped too many threads. Also a few people have reported leaks and them stripping easily.
Click to expand...

You have to be really careful with the stock plugs/caps whatever you want to call them . . . I usually refer to them with 4 letter expletives . . .

They are not hard to overtighten, but the worst aspect of them is that they come with very very soft O-rings, and when you tighten them, the o rings shred, and you get these little mystery leaks.

Also, the port threads are not always cut well or cleanly, and using a metal plug doesn't go In far enough without running a G1/4 tap into the port first.

I love my SR2 MPs, but truthfully, they don't measure up to the usual quality of fit and material that I have come to expect from HWL.

Darlene


----------



## alltheGHz

Caselabs should do something like the dune guys

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dunecase/dune-case/description


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You have to be really careful with the stock plugs/caps whatever you want to call them . . . I usually refer to them with 4 letter expletives . . .
> 
> They are not hard to overtighten, but the worst aspect of them is that they come with very very soft O-rings, and when you tighten them, the o rings shred, and you get these little mystery leaks.
> 
> Also, the port threads are not always cut well or cleanly, and using a metal plug doesn't go In far enough without running a G1/4 tap into the port first.
> 
> I love my SR2 MPs, but truthfully, they don't measure up to the usual quality of fit and material that I have come to expect from HWL.
> 
> Darlene


When did you get yours? They've changed the process from stamping to broaching recently and the SR2 560 MP I have here has no issues with the port threads, and the stop plugs are not going to strip easily. I hear you on the O-rings though- mine haven't shredded or anything but it is easy to get a flat spot on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Caselabs should do something like the dune guys
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dunecase/dune-case/description


The Magnum SMAC?


----------



## SteezyTN

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I need some screws for my EK vardars on my rads using the caselabs 140.4 side mound in the SMA8. What length size screws did you use?

I'm having as issue where I bought I certain lenth (I forgot was size), and they work. However, some reason I can only screw in 1, 2, or 3 into the radiator because those others wont fit. I don't know what the problem is. I know I have at least 1 or 2 cm left before I hit the fins or screw stopper on my 560GTS. I think I need longer screws.

Has anyone had an issue where they can only screw in less than the 4 screws?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I need some screws for my EK vardars on my rads using the caselabs 140.4 side mound in the SMA8. What length size screws did you use?
> 
> I'm having as issue where I bought I certain lenth (I forgot was size), and they work. However, some reason I can only screw in 1, 2, or 3 into the radiator because those others wont fit. I don't know what the problem is. I know I have at least 1 or 2 cm left before I hit the fins or screw stopper on my 560GTS. I think I need longer screws.
> 
> Has anyone had an issue where they can only screw in less than the 4 screws?


Correct me here, but you already bought longer screws for the rads? If so, then that is different from your issues of not all the fan holes lining up. When did this happen? I thought you had the 560GTS with fans in operation for a while now/


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Correct me here, but you already bought longer screws for the rads? If so, then that is different from your issues of not all the fan holes lining up. When did this happen? I thought you had the 560GTS with fans in operation for a while now/


I did buy longer screws and I do have the fans installed. However, the holes don't seem to be lining up, so I can only put in 1-3 screws per fan. One of my fans only has 1 screw in because the others don't seem to line up. I only have 11 screws screwed in. I couldn't fit the other 5. Let me upload a picture and show you what I mean. What type of screws should I buy for M4? The stores around here don't exactly sell that type.



Actually let me reword that. The holes do line up, but once I have the fan In place, I can't seem to screw in some screws.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I did buy longer screws and I do have the fans installed. However, the holes don't seem to be lining up, so I can only put in 1-3 screws per fan. One of my fans only has 1 screw in because the others don't seem to line up. I only have 11 screws screwed in. I couldn't fit the other 5. Let me upload a picture and show you what I mean. What type of screws should I buy for M4? The stores around here don't exactly sell that type.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually let me reword that. The holes do line up, but once I have the fan In place, I can't seem to screw in some screws.


I think you may have shifted the rad mount too much in one direction. Loosen them all, line up the extreme holes and screw in the fans at the very end then go towards the middle. See if that helps. As far as what type of screw, head aside most M4 screws come in 0.7mm pitch, so the length of the screw is really the only variable here.

Edit: I saw your edit now. If the holes line up, make sure the screws go in the rad without the fans or mount in place first.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think you may have shifted the rad mount too much in one direction. Loosen them all, line up the extreme holes and screw in the fans at the very end then go towards the middle. See if that helps. As far as what type of screw, head aside most M4 screws come in 0.7mm pitch, so the length of the screw is really the only variable here.
> 
> Edit: I saw your edit now. If the holes line up, make sure the screws go in the rad without the fans or mount in place first.


I'm going to go to the hardware store in a few weeks and get slightly longer screws. As of now I think the screws are just barely tapping into the screw holes on the rad. I had to originally get them because the 30mm screws that came with the rad were way to short.

When I add the hard tubing to finish off the build, I will take everything down and work on the screws. I just keep running into problems. Lol


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I did buy longer screws and I do have the fans installed. However, the holes don't seem to be lining up, so I can only put in 1-3 screws per fan. One of my fans only has 1 screw in because the others don't seem to line up. I only have 11 screws screwed in. I couldn't fit the other 5. Let me upload a picture and show you what I mean. What type of screws should I buy for M4? The stores around here don't exactly sell that type.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually let me reword that. The holes do line up, but once I have the fan In place, I can't seem to screw in some screws.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have shifted the rad mount too much in one direction. Loosen them all, line up the extreme holes and screw in the fans at the very end then go towards the middle. See if that helps. As far as what type of screw, head aside most M4 screws come in 0.7mm pitch, so the length of the screw is really the only variable here.
> 
> Edit: I saw your edit now. If the holes line up, *make sure the screws go in the rad without the fans or mount in place first*.
Click to expand...

This Exactly . . . . . put the screws into all the mounting holes about 4 or 5 turns with the fans removed and see that they all stick straight up and not skewed off at some angle.

Use pliers or your thumbs to push the offending screws until they stick up straight, doing that gets the rad flange aligned properly.

Once all the screws are perfect, then the fans will go on and all the screws will line up and screw into the flanges properly.

I got my MPs in mid December, no idea how long they were in the PPCs warehouse before that.

I did notice that I had lots more screw issues like Steezy's with the MPs than any other HWL that I've had, . . and I've had a bunch.

I also found a number of the M4 holes needed to have a tap run into them . . . At the time, I just wrote it up to having the white rads and lots of paint, now I'm not so sure it wasn't just due to QC issues since so many holes were cockeyed as well.

Darlene


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> iBruce ... the stock black plugs that came with the rad (I can see 6 in your pic above) ... are they metal, plastic, synthetic, nylon or other?
> 
> The ones that came with my white version look plastic to me.


Although the Delrin really does feel strong like it could do the job, believe I would listen to D's advice and at the very least replace the o-rings with a higher quality rubber, some of the extra stock Delrin plugs included with my rad were completely compressed and flat, doesn't look like those flat orings are ready to provide a high pressure seal.

My configuration is probably the strangest of all since I'm running one soft tube from the front of the rad in that small 25mm space before hitting the chassis front, had to use a Bitspower 90 rotary "short edition". It's the same part as the standard rotary without the knurled area for tightening/loosening, so its only 18mm in height instead of the normal 28mm. Using the side port just as had hoped, to feed directly into the S8S left chamber to the pump/res and other radiator, although in this pic I have a full size 90 rotary, looks like a 60 degree is going to be a better angle as I have to move slightly forward to enter the rectangular cut-out and into the chamber.

Using two of the very cool looking Bitspower "gas cap" stop fittings as an aesthetic accent in the midbay of the case where they will feature looking down through the top window, and adding a Bitspower thermal probe (white arrow) might as well buy a white probe even though it won't show underneath the vertically positioned rad.

So out of the eight ports on the MP 280, that accounts for five of them, so I'll need to pick up three very low profile brass stop plugs in black to seal the remaining ports. Try to get those three for around $1.49 to $1.99 each nothing fancy, and add some new fresh never been used G1/4 o-rings have plenty of those already hanging around.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5151_zpsvn30nbkq.jpg.html
http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5155_zpseegh1gmp.jpg.html


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Caselabs should do something like the dune guys
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dunecase/dune-case/description


#timetogetsuedbyapplesohard

leave making copies of other peoples work to thermaltake, that is so clearly the silly trashbin case that apple made/makes, and if they dont own the patents to that design (which im sure apple owns) and didnt get licensed by apple to use (which is highly doubtfull) they are going to get destroyed in the legal battle adventure that apple is going to take them on. I mean apple sued Samsung for having a square screen with rounded edges, AND WON.

they may have discussed this in the video? I did not watch it.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> #timetogetsuedbyapplesohard
> 
> leave making copies of other peoples work to thermaltake, that is so clearly the silly trashbin case that apple made/makes, and if they dont own the patents to that design (which im sure apple owns) and didnt get licensed by apple to use (which is highly doubtfull) they are going to get destroyed in the legal battle adventure that apple is going to take them on. I mean apple sued Samsung for having a square screen with rounded edges, AND WON.
> 
> they may have discussed this in the video? I did not watch it.


I agree with you, if Apple can they will drop the hammer down on this.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Caselabs should do something like the dune guys
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dunecase/dune-case/description


Nah. Looks way too much like an Apple product. We create our own designs and will continue to innovate. Gemini will bring lots of new things as well as others families/cases after it.

The problem with a round design like that is the need for limited or proprietary hardware. We have to keep with industry standards to ensure proper fitment with the diverse amounts of watercooling and other hardware on the market.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nah. Looks way too much like an Apple product. We create our own designs and will continue to innovate. Gemini will bring lots of new things as well as others families/cases after it.
> 
> The problem with a round design like that is the need for limited or proprietary hardware. We have to keep with industry standards to ensure proper fitment with the diverse amounts of watercooling and other hardware on the market.


I am excited for new products that you guys have coming, my S3 is gettng old. Just actually got a make over recently.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*


iBruce ... do you have enough clearance to attach a fitting under there? I remember someone mentioning that they did something similar (ie used that small 90° fitting) then didn't have enough clearance to screw in a fitting.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> iBruce ... do you have enough clearance to attach a fitting under there? I remember someone mentioning that they did something similar (ie used that small 90° fitting) then didn't have enough clearance to screw in a fitting.


Theirs only enough room for the side or the back. the bottom their is zero room and the front you can't gain access to.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Are you sure on that length? I have Hardware labs SR2 multi ports and those screws are 28mm. They are too short so I have some 30mm and 35mm ones coming.


I have the same problem - the screws are too short. Did you order the screws from HWL? I checked their site and all I see under Products are the radiators.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Been trying to install my radiators(HardwareLabs GTS) on the top plate, However the screws are just long enough to reach the plate(Fan -> Plate -> Radiator). I believe the screws are about 35mm. What would be the ideal size to get so it could reach the radiator. I'm guessing around 40mm? I can't seem to find anything around the 39mm to 38mm range.
> 
> Would these work: http://www.amazon.com/Alloy-Steel-Socket-Screws-Black/dp/B00W97R5KU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456347921&sr=8-1&keywords=M3+x+40mm+Screw


Did you get these and did they work? I am in the same boat. Also, for some reason, I thought the screws were M4. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nah. Looks way too much like an Apple product. We create our own designs and will continue to innovate. Gemini will bring lots of new things as well as others families/cases after it.
> 
> The problem with a round design like that is the need for limited or proprietary hardware. We have to keep with industry standards to ensure proper fitment with the diverse amounts of watercooling and other hardware on the market.


Could make something look more industrial/50 Gal drum like lol


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I have the same problem - the screws are too short. Did you order the screws from HWL? I checked their site and all I see under Products are the radiators.


Let me just quote myself ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> *Why some fans and radiator screws don't mix*
> 
> My radiators (Hardware Labs Black Ice SR2 120.3 Multiport) come with two sets of a dozen screws. The long ones are 28mm long. Not long enough for my Cryorig fans. Just long enough if I was using Noctua ... which I'm not. I've ordered some M4 screws from amazon ...
> 
> - 18-8 Stainless Steel Pan Head Machine Screw, Black Oxide Finish, M4, 35 mm Length (Pack of 50)
> - 18-8 Stainless Steel Pan Head Machine Screw, Black Oxide Finish, M4, 30 mm Length (Pack of 50)
> 
> The 30mm ones should be long enough for the Fan / Gasket / Radiator side while the 35mm ones should be long enough for the Fans / Gasket / Radiator Mount / Gasket / Radiator side. And I am getting 50 of each ... for about $14. Not bad. Arrive on Wednesday ... same day as the CaseLabs Pedestal is due.


They work perfectly ... as long as you don't screw them into the fins like a rookie.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Let me just quote myself ...
> They work perfectly ... as long as you don't *screw them into the fins like a rookie*.


Not completely accurate IMO unless radiator construction has significantly changed recently. The cooling fins only serve to dissipate heat. Being bent or damaged by the screw actually wouldn't cause any leaks. It might look bad, but the overall harm to cooling is rather minimal. Puncturing the thin narrow passageways that the coolant is passing through that the cooling fins are connected to on the other hand could be catastrophic. Personally, what I used to do is slide a credit card under the hole that I am screwing the mounting screw through the fan to pretend mount it in order to see how much clearance is available before the tip hits the card which protects it from puncturing anything. After that, I will use either a shorter screw or use washers to act as spacers. I used to actually order black screws specifically to mount different type fans to radiators.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Did you get these and did they work? I am in the same boat. Also, for some reason, I thought the screws were M4. I could be wrong though.


I got 35mm and they were a bit big and 30mm were to small. So I put a washer on them and fans are nice a tight.

These are the ones I Bought: https://modmymods.com/m4-0-x-35mm-black-screws-pm4x35.html

*note* I actually used some O-Rings instead from Lowes. Since it was cheaper compared to washers which were 1.37 per washer.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Let me just quote myself ...
> They work perfectly ... as long as you don't screw them into the fins like a rookie.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I got 35mm and they were a bit big and 30mm were to small. So I put a washer on them and fans are nice a tight.
> 
> These are the ones I Bought: https://modmymods.com/m4-0-x-35mm-black-screws-pm4x35.html
> 
> *note* I actually used some O-Rings instead from Lowes. Since it was cheaper compared to washers which were 1.37 per washer.


Thanks. Just what I needed to know. I will check Lowes and if no luck order online.

Mine are 28mm, so I will most likely have to do the same thing; although I may use the radiator gasket to take up some slack and rubber o-rings (see below). However, in theory, the 30mm should work.

Fan = 25mm
Caselab fan bracket = 1.5mm

25+1.5=26.5mm

30-26.5=3.5mm (probably not enough to grab the threads on the radiator)

480mm Radiator Gasket
560mm Radiator Gasket
Anti-vibration O-rings


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nah. Looks way too much like an Apple product. We create our own designs and will continue to innovate. Gemini will bring lots of new things as well as others families/cases after it.
> 
> The problem with a round design like that is the need for limited or proprietary hardware. We have to keep with industry standards to ensure proper fitment with the diverse amounts of watercooling and other hardware on the market.


STOP SAYING GEMINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!


----------



## Mega Man

nah he is right, gemini will be awesome, ..... in 2034 ..... when it is released


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will use either a shorter screw or use washers to act as spacers. I used to actually order black screws specifically to mount different type fans to radiators.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> *note* I actually used some O-Rings instead from Lowes.


Excellent ... some nice tips there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> STOP SAYING GEMINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!


Too funny!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah he is right, gemini will be awesome, ..... in 2034 ..... when it is released


We've actually partnered with Valve... Expect it at Half Life 3 launch.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We've actually partnered with Valve... Expect it at Half Life 3 launch.


Bastard. Post previews don't show smilies.


----------



## Wiz766

Discussion happened awhile back. You can pain the chassis your self if you take the right steps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah he is right, gemini will be awesome, ..... in 2034 ..... when it is released
> 
> 
> 
> We've actually partnered with Valve... Expect it at Half Life 3 launch.
Click to expand...

sadly, I believe it


----------



## X-Nine

Jim has actually been working very hard on the Gemini platform. I can't reveal anything, of course, as it's still under development, but rest assured, it's not dormant as some believe.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Discussion happened awhile back. You can pain the chassis your self if you take the right steps.


Of course you can paint them yourself:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nah. Looks way too much like an Apple product. We create our own designs and will continue to innovate. *Gemini will bring lots of new things as well as others families/cases after it*.
> 
> The problem with a round design like that is the need for limited or proprietary hardware. We have to keep with industry standards to ensure proper fitment with the diverse amounts of watercooling and other hardware on the market.


What's this Gemini you speak of...?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Jim has actually been working very hard on the Gemini platform. I can't reveal anything, of course, as it's still under development, but rest assured, it's not dormant as some believe.


I never said that, but, it has been a hl3 like rumor for how many years? It would be better for everyone if they never waited their build and only care about it at release. Also we afaik are still waiting on the "new" th10 with dual mobo support?


----------



## wermad

Edit: Curious if the THW10 has been axed or backburner?


----------



## _Killswitch_

Really excited about my STH10, can't wait too be part of the club =) Last case Im going to buy can't see anything beating a Caselabs.


----------



## Revan654

One small step back, I have to put the washer on the other side since it gave the fans to much extra height. It kept smacking my GPU.


----------



## Mega Man

for some reason, that reminds me of erector sets, but idk why ....


----------



## Nameless101

It's time to finally officially join the club. A big thanks to CaseLabs, the S5 is just as awesome as I thought it would be based on all the build logs here, can't wait to get the rig under water later this year. And excuse the phone photos, I don't currently own camera.











Very happy with the setup overall. It's the first rig I've built since an Athlon 64! After being stuck on laptops for the best part of 11-12 years it feels great to be using desktop again. I also seem to have gotten a decent 5820k, as I was able to put a mild 4.2 GHz overclock on it with 1.12V. Will only be testing it's limits once I have it under water, don't want to push the NH U14S so hard.


----------



## goofyhsk

Is there any particular reason the front panel clip screws are hex? Is it for correct spacing or just a shipping thing? (S3, but probably on all models)
All other panel clips being black button head


----------



## Mega Man

Mine are (iirc) hex/Philips


----------



## wermad

It don't matter as long as it doesn't portrode too much. Most of my p/h screws were tired in my case when i got it and i replaced them with what i had on hand (hex case screws, hex 6-32, ss p/h, etc.). As long as it doesn't impeded adding the panel, it should work. I'm using some of these:


----------



## Mega Man

Ah, now I understand the question, wermad is correct sorry that I misunderstood


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> iBruce ... do you have enough clearance to attach a fitting under there? I remember someone mentioning that they did something similar (ie used that small 90° fitting) then didn't have enough clearance to screw in a fitting.


I have tested it with the EK CE 280 and same Bitzpower 90 degree short fitting and a Monsoon 7/16x5/8 compression and yes there is enough space, but barely.

Let me find those photos I took give me 10minutes.









Have not tested the clearance with the HWL MP 280 but since the port does not extend beyond the plane where the fans mount, looks like more space will be available than the EK rad which the port protrudes about 5mm beyond the fan mounting plane.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Theirs only enough room for the side or the back. the bottom their is zero room and the front you can't gain access to.


I found a way.









edit: Here's the photo looking through the front 280 FlexBay grill down at the CE 280 rad turned around so its ports face forward, with the Bitspower deluxe white 90 "short edition" rotary and Monsoon 7/16x5/8 fitting.

The rotary adds 18mm and the Monsoon fitting adds another 3mm to the overall height. There is 25mm available before hitting the front chassis wall.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-90-degree-ig-1-4-adapter-deluxe-white.html



Another photo here the assembly in place with an EK 8mm extender I thought I needed since the Monsoon fitting was not seating down into the rotary "all the way".

Found out later it was just a bit of Bitspower deluxe white paint lodged in the threads keeping it from seating fully. So the extender is not needed.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I have tested it with the EK CE 280 and same Bitzpower 90 degree short fitting and a Monsoon 7/16x5/8 compression and yes there is enough space, but barely.
> 
> Let me find those photos I took give me 10minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not tested the clearance with the HWL MP 280 but since the port does not extend beyond the plane where the fans mount, looks like more space will be available than the EK rad which the port protrudes avout 5mm beyond the fan mounting plane.
> I found a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Here's the photo looking through the front 280 FlexBay grill down at the CE 280 rad turned around so its ports face forward, with the Bitspower deluxe white 90 "short edition" rotary and Monsoon 7/16x5/8 fitting.
> 
> The rotary adds 18mm and the Monsoon fitting adds another 5mm to the overall height. There is 25mm available before hitting the front chassis wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-90-degree-ig-1-4-adapter-deluxe-white.html
> 
> 
> 
> Another photo here the assembly in place with an EK 8mm extender I thought I needed since the Monsoon fitting was not seating down into the rotary "all the way".
> 
> Found out later it was just a bit of Bitspower deluxe white paint lodged in the threads keeping it from seating fully. So the extender is not needed.


I don't see the point using the front since it's very hard to access without pulling the rad out, I just put temp sensors in their.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I don't see the point using the front since it's very hard to access without pulling the rad out, I just put temp sensors in their.


It's an aesthetic point. Tubing in the front means NO tubing in the midbay. Only going to access the front when building the loop. Will build the assembly (rad, fans, fittings tubing) on the CaseLabs removable rad/fan substrate, then mount it to the frame, same way we use any of the CaseLabs removable radiator mounts.

Revan, your Multiport set up looks amazing, and I thought my configuration was complicated.









This photo shows the space available moving from the front radiator space into the left chamber.









Camera located in the left chamber, sorry it's a flashlight pic. Large black square illuminated to the left is the EK CE 280 radiator which I have to remove.


----------



## gdubc

I have the older ek 280mm xtc and was able to use a monsoon 90° and chain gun fitting with just enough space. I cannot move the rad to the bottom though. With it as is I have enough room for the aquaero in the bottom flexbay mount.



I did have to use an extender to be able to fit those big ass chain guns on the rad. I am thinking I will use another triple rotary there instead, as it will give me a better angle on that short run.


----------



## wermad

Those chainguns looks schweetz!


----------



## Mega Man

nah that PSU looks sweet


----------



## Fyrwulf

Okay, my S8 is at the powder coaters, so I don't know if I'm on track. But, aren't there two fan holes on the bottom of the case where the drive cages sit and one in the rear? If so that makes my life spectacularly easy.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah that PSU looks sweet


I'm really put off by those Lazer-max style connectors. Could have sourced standard plugs in white? or least black. But hey, just nit-picking. I'll take the black one w/ standard plugs









where's the 2kw you have? you avoided this question before? You've mentioned you had to redo you internal wiring for the 2kw beast.


----------



## gdubc

If he's anything like me, I tend to buy more than I have the time to build for.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah that PSU looks sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really put off by those Lazer-max style connectors. Could have sourced standard plugs in white? or least black. But hey, just nit-picking. I'll take the black one w/ standard plugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the 2kw you have? you avoided this question before? You've mentioned you had to redo you internal wiring for the 2kw beast.
Click to expand...

wait.... those connectors are 100% proprietary to superflower

and why would i want white ...... i want light up !!





i still dont have the 2kw unit, i WANT a few badly though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If he's anything like me, I tend to buy more than I have the time to build for.


nah not me... i am sitting on a tx10 and a s3>.> def not buying to many ( sarcasm ) .... wont even tell you the psus i have lying around ..


----------



## wermad

They're fugly and have seen them on the Kingwin units.

Where's the standard connectors??? what a disappointing thing and most units are tucked away, lighting is as useful as having led's on the fan







. just









Ah, I see, those are still very lovely


----------



## Mega Man

these look like they were tailor made for the th10 with vented side panel [email protected] 100% viewable


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Okay, my S8 is at the powder coaters, so I don't know if I'm on track. But, aren't there two fan holes on the bottom of the case where the drive cages sit and one in the rear? If so that makes my life spectacularly easy.


Yeah there are.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> these look like they were tailor made for the th10 with vented side panel [email protected] 100% viewable


Needs moar of this:



You back yet to post pics of your rigs?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Needs moar of this:
> 
> 
> 
> You back yet to post pics of your rigs?


I see non-modular units. [/sixthsense]


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have the older ek 280mm xtc and was able to use a monsoon 90° and chain gun fitting with just enough space. I cannot move the rad to the bottom though. With it as is I have enough room for the aquaero in the bottom flexbay mount.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to use an extender to be able to fit those big ass chain guns on the rad. I am thinking I will use another triple rotary there instead, as it will give me a better angle on that short run.


Nice work.









Running one soft tube from the space in front of the radiator and now using the HWL MP 280 can attach the other tube to the side port, the idea for me is aesthetic, all four soft tubing runs will be hidden in front and under the Mercury left chamber, only two visible tubes in the entire build, ahhh so minimalistic, that was the plan.

I'll have two very long PETG tubes (maybe Mayhems glass) with four bends each running from the CPU hopping over the memory, moving through that narrow pass between the very large KingPin card and the very thick HWL MP 280, then taking a left at Albuquerque, and moving over to the mid-chassis deck to meet up with two Bitspower passthroughs and transitioning from hard to soft tubing and down into the basement where all the "behind the scenes" action takes place.

My case has been sitting for so long without panels, I need to get the DataVac in there and blow-vac, ShopVac in one hand, DataVac in the other and take the wagon to town.









edit addendum:

Just got off the phone with a local glass blower in my area, he is going to charge less to bend two Mayhems 500mm glass tubes, I have to take the rig to him, then pick up the cured tubes the next day, than it will cost to purchase the Monsoon PETG bending kit and a box of PETG tubing.

What should I do? I have zero experience heating and bending PETG or acrylic.

Go glass or Go PETG?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/mayhems-16mm-od-borosilicate-glass-tube-500mm.html

Not as nice a photo as geggeg's in his HWL MP review but I tried.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two very long PETG tubes (maybe Mayhems glass) with four bends each running from the CPU hopping over the memory, moving through that narrow pass between the very large
> 
> edit addendum:
> 
> Just got off the phone with a local glass blower in my area, he is going to charge less to bend two Mayhems 500mm glass tubes, I have to take the rig to him, then pick up the cured tubes the next day, than it will cost to purchase the Monsoon PETG bending kit and a box of PETG tubing.
> 
> What should I do? I have zero experience heating and bending PETG or acrylic.
> 
> Go glass or Go PETG?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/mayhems-16mm-od-borosilicate-glass-tube-500mm.html
> 
> Not as nice a photo as geggeg's in his HWL MP review but I tried.


I wanted to do glass a couple years ago and had the thought of taking bent acrylic down and having it copied by a local (ahem) head shop. I know the guy from old days in my homestate and he uses some really high strength glass. I never really had the time to get everything going though. Now there's the Mayhems and they are being copied by Primochill now too, but you should maybe consider seeing if your local guy could clone your acrylic tubes into good glass for you as well, it may be cheaper than using something already on the market, idk though, thinking out loud, lol. Imagine being able to use dichroic glass tubing.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I wanted to do glass a couple years ago and had the thought of taking bent acrylic down and having it copied by a local (ahem) head shop. I know the guy from old days in my homestate and he uses some really high strength glass. I never really had the time to get everything going though. Now there's the Mayhems and they are being copied by Primochill now too, but you should maybe consider seeing if your local guy could clone your acrylic tubes into good glass for you as well, it may be cheaper than using something already on the market, idk though, thinking out loud, lol. Imagine being able to use dichroic glass tubing.


Psychedelic tubes, 420 friendly.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Needs moar of this:
> 
> 
> 
> You back yet to post pics of your rigs?


Looks just like the snakes we have in the back yard.









Went fully modular this time with a Seasonic Snow Silent, fell in love with that high decibel efficiency and that gorgeous hysteresis curve, baby.










When you're over 30, there's no more coil whine to worry about, if you know what I mean.


----------



## wermad

I was looking for those but kinda ran out of my budget. I blew so much on the mb, i had little left and i wanted three units (two for my rig and one for the second unit). I found three used NZXT Hale90 units for cheap and just did a little refurbishment on them:





I did chop off some of the extra fixed cables from the 1kw unit and just used some ribbon style cables.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I was looking for those but kinda ran out of my budget. I blew so much on the mb, i had little left and i wanted three units (two for my rig and one for the second unit). I found three used NZXT Hale90 units for cheap and just did a little refurbishment on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did chop off some of the extra fixed cables from the 1kw unit and just used some ribbon style cables.


Schweet looking board and PSUs, the Snow Silent 750watt was not so bad a price, found it at B&H Photo NYC for only $159, about $20 and $30 less than Newegg and Amazon at time of purchase, B&H had the best price.

Sorry for getting off topic, but this is a good place for gear, not water gear, but everything else, no tax and free expedited shipping.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1168766-REG/sea_sonic_electronics_snow_silent_750_atx12v_750w_80_platinum.html

Tonight mounting up the Hardware Labs MP280 for the first time to the CL rad mount and eLoop assembly and watching Super Tuesday results come in.


----------



## wermad

So these spade pins are no where to be found. No radioshack (they closed both near my home), Homes doesn't have anything remotely this size, and my final hope Fry's was a dead end too. Funny, Fry's does have switches that have similar pins to my new switch and yet no pins for them. Even went as far as checking other places. Well, I guess I'll have to get them online but if I have to wait a month for them to get here from China, I'm just soldering on the wires to the pins on the switches and insulate them with heatshrink.

Bot Seross and Mega where wrong! You can't find these locally. I'm just messing around....























Dupont pins ordered have no new info. The seller quoted up to a month for arrival, so I have a couple of weeks left. Such a small thing is such a big pita







. Looking at the lighter side of this, got some time to clean up the messy "work" area of my desk


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So these spade pins are no where to be found. No radioshack (they closed both near my home), Homes doesn't have anything remotely this size, and my final hope Fry's was a dead end too. Funny, Fry's does have switches that have similar pins to my new switch and yet no pins for them. Even went as far as checking other places. Well, I guess I'll have to get them online but if I have to wait a month for them to get here from China, I'm just soldering on the wires to the pins on the switches and insulate them with heatshrink.
> 
> Bot Seross and Mega where wrong! You can't find these locally. I'm just messing around....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupont pins ordered have no new info. The seller quoted up to a month for arrival, so I have a couple of weeks left. Such a small thing is such a big pita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking at the lighter side of this, got some time to clean up the messy "work" area of my desk


Do you have a United refrigeration or Grainget near you they should have it. Maybe Billows supply


----------



## wermad

I'm just getting them online. Its been a waste of a day and gas. There's an industrial area nearby as well as a couple of blocks of just appliance specialists, but its another crap shoot. Grainger is about 15 minutes away, and it just a waste if I can just get them online tbh.

I'm seriously just thinking of busting out the good ol' soldering iron....


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So these spade pins are no where to be found. No radioshack (they closed both near my home), Homes doesn't have anything remotely this size, and my final hope Fry's was a dead end too. Funny, Fry's does have switches that have similar pins to my new switch and yet no pins for them. Even went as far as checking other places. Well, I guess I'll have to get them online but if I have to wait a month for them to get here from China, I'm just soldering on the wires to the pins on the switches and insulate them with heatshrink.
> 
> Bot Seross and Mega where wrong! You can't find these locally. I'm just messing around....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupont pins ordered have no new info. The seller quoted up to a month for arrival, so I have a couple of weeks left. Such a small thing is such a big pita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking at the lighter side of this, got some time to clean up the messy "work" area of my desk


You just needed *these* right? They ship from New York, first class mail is like $4, wouldn't think it would take more than a few days. How many do you need? I have some I got from Lutro0 I could drop in a bubble envelope for you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wouldn't harbour freight carry a giant pack of them in different sizes? Or are spade/quick/solderless connectors too random even for them?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You just needed *these* right? They ship from New York, first class mail is like $4, wouldn't think it would take more than a few days. How many do you need? I have some I got from Lutro0 I could drop in a bubble envelope for you.


I ordered those already through ebay about two weeks ago. Seross amd Mega thought I was looking for the "spade pins" back then, which I'm actually now looking for (lol). The spade pins go into the switch and you crimp the wire on. The stock ones have plastic shields and I'll use them again. My wiring has been modded too much that it makes sense to redo it with new hardware. Also, the "dupont" connectors have been melted and its something i know can easily happen. The ebay order is for 100 dupont pins and 100 dual pin dupont header connectors:



I'll take care when heating heatshrink. It might be easier and would save the connector by shrinking it a couple of inches away from the connector. My heatgun would melt the connector if i place the heatshrink half way through it and the sleeve.

Here's the spade pins I'm looking for:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wouldn't harbour freight carry a giant pack of them in different sizes? Or are spade/quick/solderless connectors too random even for them?


Actually, I did go to Harbor and Walmart, and even Bestbuy (checking out new cell phone plans too







) and they all have just the bigger ones. No seems to have the tiny ones for these connectors. I'm hitting ebay right now and hopefully I can find some.

edit: just to recap, I opted not to go w/ the CL pre-assembled ones due to the color and I need custom sizes for my two builds. I have the wire, I have the new switches, I have some FurryLetters sleeve (get well soon Barry!), the dupont pins and replacement connectors are on their way, and just need the spade pins (or I'll just solder them on).

double edit: think I found them:

"2.8 spade connectors"



Thanks to the primochill site, i found them


----------



## Mega Man

fyi the female terminals ( aka what you call spade pins ) i have found at either advanced auto or checkers/orileys they usually go by sae measurements though

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/BWD0/CT880/N0214.oap?ck=Search_1!s!8+spade_N0214_-1_-1&keyword=1!s!8+spade&pt=N0214&ppt=C0189

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/BWD0/CT667/N0214.oap?ck=Search_1!s!8+spade_N0214_-1_-1&keyword=1!s!8+spade&pt=N0214&ppt=C0189


----------



## wermad

I'll check them out tomorrow, though the jacket seems too wide. Oriley's site also categorizes them as "spade" btw


----------



## X-Nine

I would stay away from Grainger, solely due to their insane pricing. Same parts and tools can be bought elsewhere for up to 50% off.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll check them out tomorrow, though the jacket seems too wide. Oriley's site also categorizes them as "spade" btw


That's just heat shrink. Also, the Borg Warner (BWD) electrical bits are behind the counter, Dorman are what's hanging up on the pegs (aisle 4, electrical, about halfway down). Oh, yeah, and there are a couple different gauges for those spade clips.


----------



## lkramer

For those asking about the front panel connectors and spade/tab connectors on the back of the switches, I am relatively sure that I have determined most of part numbers for the connectors. At least, I am using those part numbers in my build.

The motherboard connectors for the switches/LEDs use the following FCI part numbers:


65039-036LF (1-pin header)
65039-035LF (2-pin header for switches/LEDs)
65039-034LF (3-pin header for power LEDs on some motherboards)
65039-033LF (4-pin header for an internal speaker)
65043-032LF (10-pin header for the MSI front panel connector)
65043-027LF (20-pin header for the ASUS and Gigabyte front panel connector)
The pins for the aforementioned headers are FCI part number 47747-000LF. The blocking pin to key the 3-pin, 10-pin or the 20-pin header is FCI part number 65307-001LF.

As for the connectors on the back of the switches, the larger 22mm switches generally use 2.8mm quick disconnect tabs. I have not found a compatible part number yet. However, TE FASTON part number 42415-1 or 42067-1 is a close fit. I have not found a suitable spade connector for the smaller 19mm switches as they usually use solder tabs.

All of those pins and headers are available from either Digi-Key or Mouser.

I even have potential part numbers for the USB 3.0 internal connector if anyone is interested.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I would stay away from Grainger, solely due to their insane pricing. Same parts and tools can be bought elsewhere for up to 50% off.


I've heard they're expensive but haven't actually visited them as their nearest store is a bit away. I typically got to Harbor-freight even though the quality is decent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> That's just heat shrink. Also, the Borg Warner (BWD) electrical bits are behind the counter, Dorman are what's hanging up on the pegs (aisle 4, electrical, about halfway down). Oh, yeah, and there are a couple different gauges for those spade clips.


You don't want a big "jacket" as that will get in the way. The plastic housing or heatshrink should insulate them enough as they're packed tightly together. In the end, I went with the ebay spade connectors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> For those asking about the front panel connectors and spade/tab connectors on the back of the switches, I am relatively sure that I have determined most of part numbers for the connectors. At least, I am using those part numbers in my build.
> 
> The motherboard connectors for the switches/LEDs use the following FCI part numbers:
> 
> 
> 65039-036LF (1-pin header)
> 65039-035LF (2-pin header for switches/LEDs)
> 65039-034LF (3-pin header for power LEDs on some motherboards)
> 65039-033LF (4-pin header for an internal speaker)
> 65043-032LF (10-pin header for the MSI front panel connector)
> 65043-027LF (20-pin header for the ASUS and Gigabyte front panel connector)
> The pins for the aforementioned headers are FCI part number 47747-000LF. The blocking pin to key the 3-pin, 10-pin or the 20-pin header is FCI part number 65307-001LF.
> 
> As for the connectors on the back of the switches, the larger 22mm switches generally use 2.8mm quick disconnect tabs. I have not found a compatible part number yet. However, TE FASTON part number 42415-1 or 42067-1 is a close fit. I have not found a suitable spade connector for the smaller 19mm switches as they usually use solder tabs.
> 
> All of those pins and headers are available from either Digi-Key or Mouser.
> 
> I even have potential part numbers for the USB 3.0 internal connector if anyone is interested.


Hi, will share my info as I am in the same boat:

If you bought a switch with pins on the back like this:



The female connectors you need are called *2.5mm spade connectors female*. Get the ones that come with a jacket to insulate the pins from each other or use some small heatshrink like 1/8".

If you got a switch w/ screws, just strip the wire enough and pass it through holding it down with the screw (older non led buttons are like this).

Alternatively, if you have a soldering iron and have steady hands, you can also solder these on.

If you need new pins for the single, dual, triple (or even usb 2.0, front audio, etc.) *header*, the ends that go into the motherboard, they're called *2.5 dupont pins and dupont headers*:



I bought a bundle with dual pin connector headers. You can find the 10 pin headers as well for Usb 2.0 9-pins and the front hd audio 9-pin header. I bought some 2.0 extensions for the second system and they were too short, so I could make them (had I not already purchased the extensions) you just have to buy the *male dupont pins*, the one's that stick out and look like needles:



Sorry, I can't directly link you the ones I bought off ebay but just search there, or aliexpress, or any other shop that might carry them. I've been spending over a month trying to sort out my wiring and one thing leads to another that just causes more delays.


----------



## lkramer

Thank you for sharing your information, @wermad. I too have spent considerable time on the wiring of my current system and planning the wiring for an upcoming build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you bought a switch with pins on the back like this:
> 
> 
> 
> The female connectors you need are called *2.5mm spade connectors female*. Get the ones that come with a jacket to insulate the pins from each other or use some small heatshrink like 1/8".
> 
> If you got a switch w/ screws, just strip the wire enough and pass it through holding it down with the screw (older non led buttons are like this).
> 
> Alternatively, if you have a soldering iron and have steady hands, you can also solder these on.


I decided to solder the wires onto the Bulgin switches since have steady hands and a "decent" Weller WES51 soldering iron.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you need new pins for the single, dual, triple (or even usb 2.0, front audio, etc.) *header*, the ends that go into the motherboard, they're called *2.5 dupont pins and dupont headers*:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bundle with dual pin connector headers. You can find the 10 pin headers as well for Usb 2.0 9-pins and the front hd audio 9-pin header. I bought some 2.0 extensions for the second system and they were too short, so I could make them (had I not already purchased the extensions) you just have to buy the *male dupont pins*, the one's that stick out and look like needles:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't directly link you the ones I bought off ebay but just search there, or aliexpress, or any other shop that might carry them. I've been spending over a month trying to sort out my wiring and one thing leads to another that just causes more delays.


The FCI Mini-PV,Basics+ headers and pins are a good alternative to the dupont female pins and headers.

I have used the FCI parts with success in past systems. So, I have actually already purchased the FCI Mini-PV,Basics+ headers, pins and several blocking pins. I purchased them from Digi-Key. I will use FCI part number 65039-035LF for a temperature sensor and FCI part number 65043-027LF for the motherboard front panel connector.

Here is a picture of the FCI Mini-PV,Basics+ 2-pin header and pin for reference.


2-pin FCI Mini-PV,Basics+ Header (65039-035LF)


FCI Mini-PV,Basics+ Pin (47747-000LF)


----------



## Mega Man

@we are mad, you werent wrong, just we use different names, both correct, in my trade i got used to mine !


----------



## wermad

Homes and Fry's called them spade. I just showed them the switch. Sadly they didn't have this small size. Technically, they're connectors but they're so tiny, I see "pins" used as well. I'll just call them "spade connectors" from now on.

As for the dupont pins, I discovered the term while searching for the pins through google/images. Seems like this was the term that came up the most. I didn't know either but I just use what ever gets more hits (google, shops, ebay, ali, etc.). I can't find anything via wiki, so other terms are just as valid I guess...


----------



## Mega Man

OT the usb3 connectors are dupont 2mm ( or 2.00mm )


----------



## wermad

I hate 3.0 internal connectors. They're so flimsy. The 20 pin (or 19 to be exact) internal female connector always falls off from the male connector. I actually had to zip tie my CL extensions to the Silverstone ends as they kept falling off. I also secured the extensions to the mb tray so the curving of the cable wouldnt dislodge the header/cable from the mb connectors.


----------



## Mega Man

the dupont headers dont fall out, the usb 3 monstrosity on the other hand

what were they thinking


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT the usb3 connectors are dupont 2mm ( or 2.00mm )


The USB3 connector can also use a 20-pin Molex Milli-Grid header. The Molex header part number is 51110-2051 and the associated pin part number is 50394-8400.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks


You are welcome.

By the way, I completely agree with you on the USB3 header monstrosity. To me, that USB3 header is big, a bit unsightly, and it is prone to fall out.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You don't want a big "jacket" as that will get in the way. The plastic housing or heatshrink should insulate them enough as they're packed tightly together. In the end, I went with the ebay spade connectors.


Okay? I work at O'Reilly and know both the planogram and the vast majority of the products by heart. I was informing of where to find what.


----------



## wermad

The jacket is still bulky, especially on the 16mm. Sure it's an alternative but I'm trying to replicate the stock CL setup and not do something completely different unless it's necessary. But thank you for the info on where to find them









I'll be heading to Oriley's some time this year for some coil packs. Just need to know if my 5.4 3v has the old crappy oem sparks or it got changed to the improved tsb approved ones.


----------



## Revan654

Just cleared the bottom.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll be heading to Oriley's some time this year for some coil packs. Just need to know if my 5.4 3v has the old crappy oem sparks or it got changed to the improved tsb approved ones.


You have a Triton engine? In that case you'll want E3 spark plugs, the part number is E3.70. The Motorcraft and Autolite plugs use that ****ty three piece design that's prone to breaking when you remove them.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just cleared the bottom.


Looking good









Picking up my 2nd HWL Multiport tomorrow am at PPCS. Best looking rads I've ever laid eyes on.

So I'll have two small ones a MP 280 and MP 240. Also picking up more of the Bitspower gas cap stop fittings they look amazing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> You have a Triton engine? In that case you'll want E3 spark plugs, the part number is E3.70. The Motorcraft and Autolite plugs use that ****ty three piece design that's prone to breaking when you remove them.


I'm hoping one the previous owner did do the tsb to replace the 3-piece. Otherwise, it's too risky for me and would rather have my cus (ford tech) do it at a dealer. I already bought the revised Motorcraft single piece units (515 iirc).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up my 2nd HWL Multiport tomorrow am at PPCS. Best looking rads I've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> So I'll have two small ones a MP 280 and MP 240. Also picking up more of the Bitspower gas cap stop fittings they look amazing.


Stop making me jelli when you say you'll go to ppcs


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm hoping one the previous owner did do the tsb to replace the 3-piece. Otherwise, it's too risky for me and would rather have my cus (ford tech) do it at a dealer. I already bought the revised Motorcraft single piece units (515 iirc).


I'd avoid the SP-515. Ford made them "one piece" by welding the separate metal pieces together and did nothing for the ceramic. The E3s have a monolithic metal section and they use a better ceramic that's not as prone to breaking. Living as I do in Texas, I deal with this issue all the time (twice this previous week).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually on the 5.4 I'd go AutoLight Platinum, every 5.4 3v I've done I've used those and had zero issues. Also I've been fortunate to not have a plug break on me or be seized in the head (BG Inforce is your friend if you can get your hands on a can), (BTW, the E3's are a decent plug for the price)


----------



## wermad

We're going with anti-seize and that should be enough to help avoid this from becoming a nightmare. I talked to the forums and that's a solid choice as long as you use anti-seize. I'll be checking the plugs on my own in the future during routine maintenance. I've dealt with stubborn plugs before but these 3-piece ones are such a pita when they brake I won't touch them. If I get lucky and they're the revised ones, I'll replace myself (leaving the spark holes and intake sprayed with carb cleaner over night). Its our family hauler, and any extra cash the wife allows me to blow it on my pc adiction







, so I don't have to go too fancy. We may end up trading up for a newer eco-boost down the road (and Extended length as well).



Sorry, going too off-topic


----------



## Fyrwulf

Well, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> We're going with anti-seize and that should be enough to help avoid this from becoming a nightmare. I talked to the forums and that's a solid choice as long as you use anti-seize. I'll be checking the plugs on my own in the future during routine maintenance. I've dealt with stubborn plugs before but these 3-piece ones are such a pita when they brake I won't touch them. If I get lucky and they're the revised ones, I'll replace myself (leaving the spark holes and intake sprayed with carb cleaner over night). Its our family hauler, and any extra cash the wife allows me to blow it on my pc adiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I don't have to go too fancy. We may end up trading up for a newer eco-boost down the road (and Extended length as well).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dirty 3v lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, going too off-topic


I meant for when you're pulling the plugs, let them soak and they should come right out (well for the most part after losing a layer of skin, a socket or two, etc lol)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm hoping one the previous owner did do the tsb to replace the 3-piece. Otherwise, it's too risky for me and would rather have my cus (ford tech) do it at a dealer. I already bought the revised Motorcraft single piece units (515 iirc).
> Stop making me jelli when you say you'll go to ppcs


Sorry.









They get into the office about 8am, so I usually can't pick up until at least 10am, such a long wait.

Just placed this order. My 2nd Hardware Labs MP and a M8E monoblock and 2 more of the deluxe white stop fittings.

Grape Jelly?









http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fb-asus-m8e-monoblock-nickel.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-multiport-black-carbon-radiator-240mm.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-deluxe-white-stop-fitting.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Well, my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I meant for when you're pulling the plugs, let them soak and they should come right out (well for the most part after losing a layer of skin, a socket or two, etc lol)
Click to expand...

Yeah, I read and saw all the vids and some guys get lucky, others break one or two and need that $100 extraction tool ($50 forum rental I think w/ deposit). My cus should have all that including the special 3v spark-tool you'll need along with the extraction tool if one brakes. He'll hook me up as I've helped him a bunch of times with his laptop and I redid his entire home w/ rg6 a few years back. It all comes down to the history and if the previous owner did do the tsb to switch the plugs. I'm crossing my fingers it won't need a worst case scenario of removing the heads







....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Was eyeing that board at work today, lol. Currently hoping to do a SL build this summer, but might go mITX (EKWB M8I mono would be the block on it) and snag a X2M

Mainly it's 7 or 8 you have to worry about by the firewall (been my experience). Also alot easier when you have access to the correct and every tool lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get into the office about 8am, so I usually can't pick up until at least 10am, such a long wait.
> 
> Just placed this order. My 2nd Hardware Labs MP and a M8E monoblock and 2 more of the deluxe white stop fittings.
> 
> Grape Jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fb-asus-m8e-monoblock-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-multiport-black-carbon-radiator-240mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-deluxe-white-stop-fitting.html


Lol, *berry*









Are you going all 140s btw? Nm, saw your 240 link there


----------



## Fyrwulf

So I found out yesterday that it's going to be another week before I can pick my case up. Kinda disappointed, because I wanted to assemble it and show it off here, but I'm not in a rush and in the meantime I can order my fans. Also thinking about getting a desk. Does anybody have experience with those Bush Business Furniture desks?


----------



## wermad

if I lived closed to them, I would go bug and maybe see if they let me work on mine (factory tour wink, wink...)









I got another project, turns out my ebay leds aren't bright enough so I have to order some better (xspc) ones from ppcs soon. Tax return should hit soon and wife may let me pick up some extra goodies







....

Btw, someone mentioned Radioshack is just a cell phone shack...yes, yes it is....


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> if I lived closed to them, I would go bug and maybe see if they let me work on mine (factory tour wink, wink...)


No, no, I've had my case from CL since October. It's presently being powder coated and they're slammed right now, so there's a delay in getting it into the booth and ovens.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I would stay away from Grainger, solely due to their insane pricing. Same parts and tools can be bought elsewhere for up to 50% off.


They our. But that's to keep non contractors away. Bring a contractor I get 50-75 percent off what the list or book price is. United refrigeration and others do it as well


----------



## iBruce

"Your order will be ready in 30minutes"

Not certain why the camera didn't focus on the Bitspower deluxe white stops.







Instead it focused on those glorious fins.









MP 240 in da house.









Now all set with a MP 280 in the Flex Bay and its little brother in the left bay. Yea, I know why didn't I get a 360mm? Answer is, really want that front 120mm space for the pump and lower portion of the res so the mid-bay is free and clear to mount the Aquaero 6 LT style. Only two rads in this build, and that's enough for one 6700K.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5258_zpsyaumcbr1.jpg.html

Also picked up one of these things while I was at PPCS. Never had one before, hope it keeps the VRMs happy and smiling.









Think I'm finally getting the hang of this water cooling stuff, learning more everyday.

Finally got the Mayhems Part One for the radiators, not certain what the little glass is for, mixing adult beverages while you wait the 12hours?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Ordered my fans today. 12 SP-120 PEs and 5 FF5-120s. Good news is they should be here no later than when my S8 and rads are done.

/me does Snoopy Dance


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys. Looking for a mh/th/10/a. I am talking to a guy and he has a th10(a?) but it is riveted. Does anyone have experience with the riveted cl cases?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys. Looking for a mh/th/10/a. I am talking to a guy and he has a th10(a?) but it is riveted. Does anyone have experience with the riveted cl cases?


TH10 is riveted, TH10A is the newer version, which is not...


----------



## fast_fate

The CaseLabs brand and reputation was founded on riveted cases and only later was assembly changed to a screw together process.
I assume the main reason for change was to do with shipping and the ability to be able to ship them out flat packed and reduce shipping costs for customers.
I have two riveted MH10 cases (with pedestals) and they're both rock solid - I never would have bought a second one if the first did not meet my expectations in any way.
I can not take them fully apart, but that's not on my list of things to do any time soon









If your worried about strength and rigidity of a riveted CL case, you need not be. They're solid


----------



## iBruce

Yup,

My first Magnum M8 was riveted, never a single issue with the structural strength or rigidity, although it did arrive pre-assembled in a very large box and shipping was about $35 due to the size. Since then I've had three screw-fastened cases two flat packed and one pre-assembled to my surprise out of a generous positive gesture on CaseLabs end. I believe I remember thanking them for that.

The following may seem more of an EK Club entry (because it was) but thought some CL fans might enjoy this reservoir mod to an S8S. Would work just as easily with an S8.

Cutting a 64mm hole in the midchassis deck for a 60mm res tube to push up through and lining the cut hole with CaseLabs U-Channel rubber grommet.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/rubber-u-channel/

Oh that XRES REVO is so beautiful, sits so nicely in that 120mm space front of the radiator. Have to get that 64mm hole cut in the midchassis deck so the reservoir tube can move up into the top chamber.

I think it may work out ok, have to cut the legs off the EK UNI 120mm vertical mount to allow greater latitude of movement that will dictate just where the hole is positioned and marked. Want it to look a bit asymmetric along with the two white passthroughs. Then need to cut two small holes a drill will work for the mounting of the Aquaero 6 LT facing inward towards the midbay.

Had so much success with my last XRES the older design this new REVO was an instabuy. Did for a short time consider using an X3 res in white POM and separate D5 REVO plexi top, but the res and pump coupling proved problematic in the small 120mm area I had to work with, there just was not enough room to center the components, or achieve a tight seal by cutting a short distance of soft tubing, they would have looked jammed in together. Also briefly considered the large X4 250 res cutting a larger 80mm hole in the midchassis aluminum and stringing the white LEDs around the glass in the lower chamber to shine up through the tube, but pump priming and bleeding would have been difficult since the base of the res had to sit on the chassis floor so reaching the pump inlet via gravity would mean raising up the res for bleeding or turning the case to it's side for bleeding, didn't seem like the best solution for a work rig, where reliability is paramount, and the X4 250 did not hold water overnight, still water, not a pressurized loop, just standing water, I could not get that res to work, maybe a first batch anomaly, I don't know but when a product has one job to do, in this case a reservoir holds water, and fails that job, what can you do? So I went back to the tried and very trusted XRES this newer REVO version which is very sexy in it's own right.

Some EK enthusiasts may not realize but when you buy the XRES REVO with the small 100 size tube, you can easily upgrade to three larger size tubes a 150, 250 and even a 400. I believe the number is the total height of the unit in millimeters when attached to the pump top and with the reservoir top in place, so the XRES 100 will be 100mm in height, the 150, 150mm in height and so on I think that's how it works, but don't quote me. At least its good to know (4) sizes of tubes are available for this XRES REVO listed below. And thank you EK for offering the sku without the D5, for customers whom already have a working D5.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xres-100-revo-d5-reservoir-acetal.html





Also, sorry if yesterday's photo was a bit too abstract. This is the thumbs-up sign the fiancee was seeing in the monoblock, and she thought it was very funny, anything to get them involved in this hobby is fine by me.










http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/monoblock thumbs up_zpse0z12v1f.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

Mounted the Hardware Labs MP 280 into the FlexBay, wow it really takes up all the bays, it's huge, but that's what I wanted 280mm of cooling instead of another 240mm rad up front and having a single blank slot panel cover serving no purpose. No need for a dvd drive or Aquaero front display, or hot swap bay with a simple work rig.

Looks like the white 90 adapter is touching the case frame but it's not, paper slides right through. Anyone have a better suggestion for that fitting from the side port to move into the left chamber?

I could really use some help figuring it out, a 60 degree maybe? Or just a straight fitting and a sharp bend in the soft tubing?

Hey, where is everybody?









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5222_zpsyq4zebtg.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5223_zpsbukbhams.jpg.html


----------



## _Killswitch_

Where's is everyone? well I'm here staring at my order form waiting for it magically say "awaiting fulfillment" too "shipped" on my STH10 lol Getting impatient I guess.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Where's is everyone? well I'm here staring at my order form waiting for it magically say "awaiting fulfillment" too "shipped" on my STH10 lol Getting impatient I guess.


Wooo Hooo Shipped from CaseLabs is the bestest of days. I waited 8 weeks one time for that email.









Congratulations, the wait is almost over.









whoops, sorry I read it wrong, you are still waiting.









Mood fades to somber.

.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Where's is everyone? well I'm here staring at my order form waiting for it magically say "awaiting fulfillment" too "shipped" on my STH10 lol Getting impatient I guess.


Did you do the quick ship?


----------



## _Killswitch_

No, I got a customizable one, 2-tone gunmetal outside with black inside. I still got long ways to go. I'm excited and just getting impatient lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> No, I got a customizable one, 2-tone gunmetal outside with black inside. I still got long ways to go. I'm excited and just getting impatient lol


Have you visited the CaseLabs "Waiting for your Shipment, Emotional Support" thread?

I've heard they have an open bar, a chocolate fountain and free mini sausages along with a full medical team on standby. So you can binge your sorrows away and then be quickly resuscitated.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Lol no, might check it out later, Have some stuff do around the house so that get my mind off it for now.


----------



## wermad

What's the caster hole pattern? My cl HD ones don't like hardwood flooring. Maybe going with something from coolcasters.com and that's much more quiet. I'm going to check Homes as well if they have anything.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What's the caster hole pattern? My cl HD ones don't like hardwood flooring. Mayne going with something from coolcasters.com and that's much more quiet. I'm going to check Homes as well if they have anything.


Caster bolt pattern is 1" square.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> The CaseLabs brand and reputation was founded on riveted cases and only later was assembly changed to a screw together process.
> *I assume the main reason for change was to do with shipping and the ability to be able to ship them out flat packed and reduce shipping costs for customers.
> *I have two riveted MH10 cases (with pedestals) and they're both rock solid - I never would have bought a second one if the first did not meet my expectations in any way.
> *I can not take them fully apart*, but that's not on my list of things to do any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your worried about strength and rigidity of a riveted CL case, you need not be. They're solid


With my SM8 w/ Pedestal, I was able to take it apart and make it a reverse build (SM8's are the only CaseLabs that you can do that with, without buying extra parts, I think), because the case is screwed together in stead of riveted... So the main thing for me was, adaptation to whatever you may desire, in your setup...


----------



## Mega Man

iirc the x2 as well


----------



## wermad

You can always rivet a "flat-pack" model. might have to go w/ some bigger rivets. I got some 3/16" rivets in black that should do the trick. Tbh, i prefer the option to break it down, especially if I decide to paint it like pepto-bismo pink or something else









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Caster bolt pattern is 1" square.


Ty sir







. I'll shop around to see what's available


----------



## Mega Man

you can also drill out the rivets and remove panels and rerivet again if needed


----------



## X-Nine

The Merlin's really started that, with the reversible panels.


----------



## wermad

Looks like the ones I'm eyeing are not in the 1"x1" pattern. Some steel plates and bolts will help that







. Time for some new step-bits though


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Mounted the Hardware Labs MP 280 into the FlexBay, wow it really takes up all the bays, it's huge, but that's what I wanted 280mm of cooling instead of another 240mm rad up front and having a single blank slot panel cover serving no purpose. No need for a dvd drive or Aquaero front display, or hot swap bay with a simple work rig.
> 
> Looks like the white 90 adapter is touching the case frame but it's not, paper slides right through. Anyone have a better suggestion for that fitting from the side port to move into the left chamber?
> 
> I could really use some help figuring it out, a 60 degree maybe? Or just a straight fitting and a sharp bend in the soft tubing?
> 
> Hey, where is everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5222_zpsyq4zebtg.jpg.html
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5223_zpsbukbhams.jpg.html


Looks like a good spot for a bitspower snake rotary. http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.php?products_id=3716

Or maybe just a triple rotary with your current 90°.


----------



## wermad

What are those pegs for? I would just cut them off


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What's the caster hole pattern? My cl HD ones don't like hardwood flooring. Maybe going with something from coolcasters.com and that's much more quiet. I'm going to check Homes as well if they have anything.


Also see this thread.


----------



## wermad

Thanks dude







. I think I'm going w/ some polyurethane 3" wheels from homes. i have some 1/8" thick 2" flat steel bar I can use to make adapters. It will push the height up a bit but I don't mind. I'm heading there right now to compare them to the 2.5" poly ones they have as well:

edit: fudge, don't seem like it will work. Hardware store has only long screws and it won't work to adapt them. With all this money, might as well get a proper set.

Side note: spade pin connectors came in











No word on dupont pins yet







.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys

looking into getting case, caselabs would obviously be my priority

however, I want dual system capabilities

I would rather not build my own case, as it might not turn out as exact and precise as any other equivalent

can I mod any cl case to have dual system capabilities? as in use the extra space where the reservoirs are, or in the psu area?


----------



## wermad

Wait 4 new TH10 model that can do 2 systems.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577934/caselabs-goliath-on-the-loose


----------



## Costas

A bit of Caselabs goodness....

SMA8 w/Pedestal - Exoskeleton removed....

Project still under construction....


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wait 4 new TH10 model that can do 2 systems.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577934/caselabs-goliath-on-the-loose


yeah i saw that but where did you find where it says that its dual system compatible?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> yeah i saw that but where did you find where it says that its dual system compatible?


The new THW10 case replaces the TH10 - Check the thread for photos specs etc..


----------



## Mega Man

No the the was a single system the tx10 is the dual system


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> yeah i saw that but where did you find where it says that its dual system compatible?


Found the name, for some reason it always escapes me:

Looks like its internal mounted and not the traditional slide out (not like TX10-D):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please can we get pics of the secondary mobo ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> *Still working on the MB mount. It will be an internal mounting panel with will fit an ATX board (not a slide-out). We've been asked so many times to provide an option for a 2nd MB for a server/workstation. The THW10 now has the depth to support it.*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I can share a few more details, but keep in mind the design is still a little fluid, so things could change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Goliath" will be officially designated as the THW10
> It will have 4X (2 upper and 2 lower) removable radiator mounts.
> It will have dual Flex-Bay stacks (2 x 13)
> Size: (W x D x H): 17" x 26" x 25" (432mm x 662mm x 637) - essentially 2" wider than the current TH10
> More information and photos to come late next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Here are a few (very quick and dirty) pics. Better ones coming when we clear out the studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 140.4 mount can be seen on the right (PSU) side
Click to expand...


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No the the was a single system the tx10 is the dual system


OOps - yep, make that the TX10...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No the the was a single system the tx10 is the dual system
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> 
> 
> OOps - yep, make that the Tx10...
Click to expand...

Apparently, its an secondary internal atx motherboard mount. From the pics, the rear doesn't show enough room for dual slide outs like the TX10-D. So it makes sense to make it internal. See my post:
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> yeah i saw that but where did you find where it says that its dual system compatible?
> 
> 
> 
> Found the name, for some reason it always escapes me:
> 
> Looks like its internal mounted and not the traditional slide out (not like TX10-D):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please can we get pics of the secondary mobo ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> *Still working on the MB mount. It will be an internal mounting panel with will fit an ATX board (not a slide-out). We've been asked so many times to provide an option for a 2nd MB for a server/workstation. The THW10 now has the depth to support it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I can share a few more details, but keep in mind the design is still a little fluid, so things could change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Goliath" will be officially designated as the THW10
> It will have 4X (2 upper and 2 lower) removable radiator mounts.
> It will have dual Flex-Bay stacks (2 x 13)
> Size: (W x D x H): 17" x 26" x 25" (432mm x 662mm x 637) - essentially 2" wider than the current TH10
> More information and photos to come late next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Here are a few (very quick and dirty) pics. Better ones coming when we clear out the studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 140.4 mount can be seen on the right (PSU) side
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## alltheGHz

price is what concerns me the most. I already dumped a ton on my s5, if I got this case i would have to sell the s5 (which I'm not too happy about). Again, when cl releases the price then things will start to go


----------



## wermad

From the thread (you really should read the whole thing tbh) there was discussion of sth10-like pricing. I'm suspecting it might be positioned just above the sth10 as their new consumer level flagship case.

Seems like you forget things quite quickly as you partook in thw10 thread. And you also seemed to have forgotten we warned you this is expensive a few months back. And yet you're young! This happens when you hit a certain older age and gets worse. I'm there







.

Gl


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> From the thread (you really should read the whole thing tbh) there was discussion of sth10-like pricing. I'm suspecting it might be positioned just above the sth10 as their new consumer level flagship case.
> 
> Seems like you forget things quite quickly as you partook in thw10 thread. And you also seemed to have forgotten we warned you this is expensive a few months back. And yet you're young! This happens when you hit a certain older age and gets worse. I'm there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gl


wow you old geezer, why do you always have to forget everything









yeah but see, thats what I'm worried about. cl did say that it will be around sth10 but the accessories add up, oh boy.

anyone wanna buy a kidney?


----------



## wermad

Yup, looking after the little ones like you is tasking























We'll see you soon....

Edit: one tip-

If you can do without CL for a bit (questionable for u







), there are a few dual system cases out there (ie fusion 4000, MM "duality", etc.)

double edit: hmmm....all this internal motherboard mount...thinking of doing a dual itx or matx on the other side to add a nas. Might not even need to change anything as there still room


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, looking after the little ones like you is tasking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see you soon....
> 
> Edit: one tip-
> 
> If you can do without CL for a bit (questionable for u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), there are a few dual system cases out there (ie fusion 4000, MM "duality", etc.)
> 
> double edit: hmmm....all this internal motherboard mount...thinking of doing a dual itx or matx on the other side to add a nas. Might not even need to change anything as there still room


hahah *NO*

I looked into the azza case. It looks like it's mostly plastic, so no thanks.

i looked into MM, not really sure what to think of them. They seem like a cheaper alternative to cl. Plus, I don't think I look of them. CL has this super clean industrial look going for them, mm has a look I cant really put a finger on.

Yeah having an ITX rig on the other side is very appealing. Having 2 rigs period is pretty cool. But I don't need 2, a NAS is kind of unnecessary, as I don't have very many pictures, movies, or music, and a second gaming rig would be useless.

I don't really know why I want a larger case. Maybe because I have a bunch of old hardware I could stuff in it? I'm fine with matx, I only have one GPU, I can go up to 2 which is already very powerful. Maybe because it's the thrill of having this massive case teeming with hardware just feet away from me, ready to be used. Expensive as all hell though.


----------



## wermad

Phanteks enthoo mini xl can do an matx and mitx. Phanteks cases are pretty solid choices and get good praise.

Other then this get a cl and mod it


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> looking into getting case, caselabs would obviously be my priority
> 
> however, I want dual system capabilities
> 
> I would rather not build my own case, as it might not turn out as exact and precise as any other equivalent
> 
> can I mod any cl case to have dual system capabilities? as in use the extra space where the reservoirs are, or in the psu area?


I thought you had an S5 or something like that?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Looks like a good spot for a bitspower snake rotary. http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.php?products_id=3716
> 
> Or maybe just a triple rotary with your current 90°.


Thanks +rep. That looks like a very expensive part. Fitting parts all weekend, do have an EK triple snake in black can use that to judge the distance. Being extremely careful with the new HWL rads making sure they don't even come in contact with the CaseLabs frame while moving them in and out on the rad mounts. Too many scratches and paint peeling off on the EK rads, the HWLs arrive in perfect condition, not even scuff marks so would like to keep them that way.

I won't even rest them on bath towels, my usual go to build surface, afraid the terrycloth might somehow bend the 20micron fins, so using flat paper towels to sit them on the desk when not dry-fitting.

They really are the most beautiful rads I've ever seen, but expensive, three of the EK rads I had to RMA equaled the same cost as two of the HWL.

This 2nd pic from yesterday makes me hungry. Bizzaro's Famous Original from NYC, that one slice has sort of a Salvador Dali clock thing going on.









Pulled off the down tube in the tub and fitted 7/16x5/8 Primochill soft tubing over it so can run hot water through the rads for 30minutes in each direction while shaking out any flux, don't know if I should use the Blitz Part One before hot water flushing or after hot water flushing? Before makes more sense I guess. then finish with a few distilled flushes. But everyone so far I've talked to says the HWL rads are so clean inside, the hot water flush should be enough. If I do use the diluted acid Blitz will only soak for 6hours instead of 12 and if any of that acid gets on the outside of the rads will it discolor them? I'll ask over in the Mayhems thread.



http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5301_zpszug20urb.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Mmmm....now craving giordanos...

Pump top or pump upside down? You decide on plugs? Yeah, those mp's look as tasty as those pie slices....shame you can take a bite from one. Just needs those eloops as the desert (yum







).

@SteezyTN

I guess he bestowed it to a friend and now back to square one. Looking for a dual system which for CL is nill atm unless either waits for THW10 or mods a case. Told him to pickup a cheap case for now if he don't gots the monies right now.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I thought you had an S5 or something like that?


Yeah I still do


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah I still do


Then cheapest CL route would be to stack another S5 on top of yours!


----------



## iBruce

Anyone want to feed tubing from the radiator front with an S8, S8S build, it can be done easily with the right fittings.

The reconfiguration, would not call it a mod, keeps the midbay, that area between the mobo tray and front flexbay rad free of tubing so you have room to feature a plexi pump top or res pump and pump top or like me an Aquaero 6 LT and nothing more but some MDPC-X sleeving from the PSU, keeps the midbay clean and clear of tubing.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4388_zpswkhh71vu.jpg.html

Getting ready to do some drilling, holes for the pass throughs. The new 280 rad is thicker 60mm vs 45mm so the gap is closing since the video card will move to the front edge of the ruler. not much space, if I want straight runs will have to move the passthroughs closer together something like this photo.


----------



## NKrader

I need a bigger desk lol


----------



## toggLesss

Spring Cleaning


----------



## TUFinside

@Nkrader
This is neat !









@toggless
From time to time PCs also needs some fresh air !


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I need a bigger desk lol


It's a nice use of space though.... But that's also why I went with an eight foot desk for my latest desk, I have room for my rig, the option to upgrade to a 27/34/27 monitor setup AND I have room for my benching rig too!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> Spring Cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You didn't do a good job...... There are still a few weeds in front of the PC...


----------



## wermad

You just need a bigger ax...especially to take care of the "big" ones in the back







.

Thinking of throwing in a nas, how good do the cl standard cages cool? I got plenty of mounting options as the case came with the w/ 5x120mm side mount (very thick this piece!).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You didn't do a good job...... There are still a few weeds in front of the PC...


lol... @toggLesss I particularly like the rainbow effect on the left side of the pic....makes it look like the sma8 is:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You just need a bigger ax...especially to take care of the "big" ones in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thinking of throwing in a nas, how good do the cl standard cages cool? I got plenty of mounting options as the case came with the w/ 5x120mm side mount (very thick this piece!).


It worked goid but i had fans in front of my drives!!


----------



## wermad

I'm thinking of modding the bracket so it sits vertical. Then I can zip tie some fans to the sides of the cages for better cooling. Here's what it looks like now:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Has anyone here used the 420 rad mount brackets in the m8 pedestal, debating on swapping up to a pair of 420 rads instead of my current 360's. Also any recommendations on good sp 140mm fans (of course at a good price)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Has anyone here used the 420 rad mount brackets in the m8 pedestal, debating on swapping up to a pair of 420 rads instead of my current 360's. Also any recommendations on good sp 140mm fans (of course at a good price)


Just use fans you have now with adapters!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was probably going to ditch my Corsair SP120's, could put the Delta's I have on there in pull w/adapters lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was probably going to ditch my Corsair SP120's, could put the Delta's I have on there in pull w/adapters lol


I might know where you can find some pm me


----------



## ruffhi

Can I just say that I placed my CaseLab order on the 5th (Saturday) and I just got an email that it has shipped today ... 7th (Monday). Pretty quick.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Don't spit the dummy ... it was only a $11.69 order (including shipping).


----------



## wermad

most accessories are on hand in black so they will ship quickly. I got my two front 480s (flexbay), and two side 480s in a quick turn around. My two usb 3.0 black extensions came in quickly as well







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You just need a bigger ax...especially to take care of the "big" ones in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thinking of throwing in a nas, how good do the cl standard cages cool? I got plenty of mounting options as the case came with the w/ 5x120mm side mount (very thick this piece!).


Great imo.


----------



## wermad

Nice









Wire spools came in! Impressed with this ebay seller. ~$6 per spool of 100' of 18 awg, got four spools, and $5 shipping







. Guy was in IL and i got my package in a few days. Still, no dupont pins from China....























Bought a thick 6" wire wheel for my table grinder. Will help me strip things that can be handled quickly.

I'm going w/ coolcaster.com casters so no need for adapters and moar tools.



edit: got impatient and bought the dupont connectors and plugs from a Cali seller. I'm hoping they come in this week's end. Its annoying that the initial seller quoted a couple of weeks and now were closer to four. Just spent a few dollars, so I don't mind.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm going w/ coolcaster.com casters so no need for adapters and moar tools.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohh ... nice looking wheels. BTW ... don't go looking for www.coolcaster.com unless you like fishing. It is actually www.coolcasters.com.


----------



## wermad

forgot the "s". i need to place my order. i wanted the ones with roller-blade types wheels but they're only in +2" plates. That other places sucks and its hard to navigate. My casters are in fair state, but with new flooring going in very soon, I don't want to ruin it immediately. Shipping is pretty reasonable, calculated at $13 for the cheapest through coolcasters.com. Hmmm....let me check ebay quickly again. Its hard to search here as you get hundreds or thousands of options, and its difficult to narrow it down.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire spools came in! Impressed with this ebay seller. ~$6 per spool of 100' of 18 awg, got four spools, and $5 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guy was in IL and i got my package in a few days. Still, no dupont pins from China....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a thick 6" wire wheel for my table grinder. Will help me strip things that can be handled quickly.
> 
> I'm going w/ coolcaster.com casters so no need for adapters and moar tools.


Link to seller if the wire actually came on spools, usually get wire that is just rolled up and not on spool!!


----------



## Iceman2733

Does anyone know if anyone makes an actual glass window replacement for the SMA8 window? Before anyone asks yes I have tried locally I live in a small town and have called both places in my tri-state area one declined to even try the other qouted $150 as a base price and said the drilling of holes would increase it







I figure someone has wanted an actual glass window to help with cleaning


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire spools came in! Impressed with this ebay seller. ~$6 per spool of 100' of 18 awg, got four spools, and $5 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guy was in IL and i got my package in a few days. Still, no dupont pins from China....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a thick 6" wire wheel for my table grinder. Will help me strip things that can be handled quickly.
> 
> I'm going w/ coolcaster.com casters so no need for adapters and moar tools.


Those casters bolt right on? I'm very interested. I'll definitely check out that site.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes an actual glass window replacement for the SMA8 window? Before anyone asks yes I have tried locally I live in a small town and have called both places in my tri-state area one declined to even try the other qouted $150 as a base price and said the drilling of holes would increase it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure someone has wanted an actual glass window to help with cleaning


I put a plate glass window on my TJ07 some time ago, it's in my build log.
I just fastened it with a strong industrial double-sided tape.
But for the Case Labs cases, it would be difficult to drill the correct holes through a plate of glass, imo.

That's a noble idea though, a real glass window is certainly great for cleaning, and it doesn't scratch like plexiglass.
But you may have to find an alternate fastening method.

Edit:
Just wanted to add that the plexi panels that Case Labs uses are about as good as they get, nice thick good grade plexiglass.
I use care when cleaning the ones on my S8, a damp soft cloth then a dry one, and they are holding up very well.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes an actual glass window replacement for the SMA8 window? Before anyone asks yes I have tried locally I live in a small town and have called both places in my tri-state area one declined to even try the other qouted $150 as a base price and said the drilling of holes would increase it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure someone has wanted an actual glass window to help with cleaning


Just use Plexus, it works better than anything to clean plexiglass. Glass is extremely expensive to work with, so quoting you around $200 is actually pretty fair.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Link to seller if the wire actually came on spools, usually get wire that is just rolled up and not on spool!!


@wermad I'm curious as well about that link, as on spool wiring is wonderful. Also curious if they have multiple colours.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just use Plexus, it works better than anything to clean plexiglass. Glass is extremely expensive to work with, so quoting you around $200 is actually pretty fair.


Thanks never heard of that product but I see amazon carries it I will try it out. I just can't get this plexi clean have tried water and than LCD cleaner it still streaks and I am using expensive Chemical Guys Microfiber towels specifically made for cleaning glass and it doesn't work and i can't seem to get the static to stop with it. I will order this stuff up and give it a shot thank you again


----------



## X-Nine

I used to use this for paintball on the acrylic/plexi lenses, cleaning paint and dirt to get them crystal clear for the next round. Still use it for my case windows. It's literally the only thing that cleans plexi well. Glass cleaner on plastics is a lost cause.

I'd actually like to see us start carrying it, but something tells me that would be a pain for shipping and handling considerations/insurance, etc.


----------



## Costas

Plexus is the go - Just ensure that you utilise a microfibre cloth with the spray and not some old tea towel etc...

I also use it as a final polish cleaner for my acrylic tubing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Link to seller if the wire actually came on spools, usually get wire that is just rolled up and not on spool!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @wermad I'm curious as well about that link, as on spool wiring is wonderful. Also curious if they have multiple colours.
Click to expand...

I'll send you guys a pm right now. Ocn stuff, yah know...cant' link in posts.

Yes, he's got a few colors. This is primary (aka general use) wire, non-tined but I never had a problem with bare copper. Actually, I made some custom gpu extensions using bare copper stranded 18awg. I bought a couple of black spools, a yellow, and a red. Since it was a great deal imho, I got some extra wire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Those casters bolt right on? I'm very interested. I'll definitely check out that site.


Yes, its the 1.5" outer dimension plates and that should have the 1" mounting holes. Holes should be a tad bigger then the 10-32 diameter, much like the caselabs, for some wiggle room.

There's two models, #625 and #650. I'm thinking of going with 650 as the overall height is taller (62 vs 43mm). Though the CL heavy duty ones are ~75mm tall.

edit:

Shot coolcasters.com an email about other options besides the slightly shorter (vs stock) #650.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I used to use this for paintball on the acrylic/plexi lenses, cleaning paint and dirt to get them crystal clear for the next round. Still use it for my case windows. It's literally the only thing that cleans plexi well. Glass cleaner on plastics is a lost cause.
> 
> I'd actually like to see us start carrying it, but something tells me that would be a pain for shipping and handling considerations/insurance, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Plexus is the go - Just ensure that you utilise a microfibre cloth with the spray and not some old tea towel etc...
> 
> I also use it as a final polish cleaner for my acrylic tubing.


this really should be a some kind of a stickied topic lol, twice a week question around these parts LOL

and, yes plexus is the only way to go.


----------



## wermad

This new 18 awg wire is thicker then the old 18 awg I got a while ago. So, i decided to re-do the all the lines I've already made. The reset buttons were the trickiest the pins had been bent before and it came really close to breaking them. Now I have nice clean lines all they way through and not patch up wires. No sleeve until I have those dupont pins.


----------



## seross69

Does anyone have a SMA8 with custom PSU cables?? I would like to know the lenght I need to make the 24 pin and the 8 and 6 pin motherboard cables??


----------



## Kimir

This was the back of my SMA8 with the EVGA sleeved cable, not custom cable per se, but you get the idea.
ATX CABLE 1x 600mm
EPS CABLE 2x 750mm


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> This was the back of my SMA8 with the EVGA sleeved cable, not custom cable per se, but you get the idea.
> ATX CABLE 1x 600mm
> EPS CABLE 2x 750mm


Thank you for this and dose not look like you had a lot of cable to spare or hide..

also could you send me some pictures of the motherboard side looking for ideas!!!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for this and dose not look like you had a lot of cable to spare or hide..
> 
> also could you send me some pictures of the motherboard side looking for ideas!!!


There is some more pics in my build log, see in my sig the Caselabs Panda.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is some more pics in my build log, see in my sig the Caselabs Panda.


ok thanks I did not think to look their..


----------



## Revan654

I'm Basically done, Minus some Cable clean up.





Water Temps:



PC Temps:



CPU Temps: 27C (My motherboard CPU temp has been off ever since I updated to Bios 1.20, Hopefully MSI will address it in the next update)
GPU Temps: 27C

My Rooms temps are a bit warmer then usually, due to sudden burst of warm temperatures outside.

----

Currently only issue I'm having is my capture card refuses to detect any kind of signal. Going get that replaced. Hopefully it's just faulty hardware.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I used to use this for paintball on the acrylic/plexi lenses, cleaning paint and dirt to get them crystal clear for the next round. Still use it for my case windows. It's literally the only thing that cleans plexi well. Glass cleaner on plastics is a lost cause.
> 
> I'd actually like to see us start carrying it, but something tells me that would be a pain for shipping and handling considerations/insurance, etc.


Would plastix work the same. I ask because it's Walmart I have.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Would plastix work the same. I ask because it's Walmart I have.


Not Sure I would use Plasitx on the Acrylic tubing, being that it's used to polish with the small pieces of grit inside of the compound. The Plexus I believe is designed to spray and wipe?

TCO


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I used to use this for paintball on the acrylic/plexi lenses, cleaning paint and dirt to get them crystal clear for the next round. Still use it for my case windows. It's literally the only thing that cleans plexi well. Glass cleaner on plastics is a lost cause.
> 
> I'd actually like to see us start carrying it, but something tells me that would be a pain for shipping and handling considerations/insurance, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Would plastix work the same. I ask because it's Walmart I have.
Click to expand...

Never heard of it, but again Plexus is the only thing I'll ever recommend. It's spray on and wipe off. Should be available at auto stores and Walmart, though I don't shop at Walmart so I don't know.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not Sure I would use Plasitx on the Acrylic tubing, being that it's used to polish with the small pieces of grit inside of the compound. The Plexus I believe is designed to spray and wipe?
> 
> TCO


PlastX on acrylic is fine.

I have actually been using it on my current build.

I use it to polish all my acrylic tubing, inside and out (before I finally install it in the PC). Once polished with PlastX - I then wash the tubing before placing it into my build. It's really great for removing any fine scratches I may have put on the tubing when handling/measuring etc

Once the tubing is finally installed I then give it a going over with Plexus.

PlastX is a polishing/cutting liquid compound so it is designed to remove material and therefore it works for removing fine scratches whereas Plexus is designed as more of a finishing polish/cleaner (spray & wipe).

Plexus is designed to fill the microscopic pores in acrylic (rather than remove material) which improves its optical properties ie. makes it sparkle..


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> PlastX on acrylic is fine.
> 
> I have actually been using it on my current build.
> 
> I use it to polish all my acrylic tubing, inside and out (before I finally install it in the PC). Once polished with PlastX - I then wash the tubing before placing it into my build. It's really great for removing any fine scratches i may have put on the tubing when handling/measuring etc
> 
> Once the tubing is finally installed I then give it a going over with Plexus.
> 
> PlastX is a polishing/cutting liquid compound so it is designed to remove material and therefore it works for removing fine scratches whereas Plexus is designed as more of a finishing polish/cleaner (spray & wipe).
> 
> Plexus is designed to fill the microscopic pores in acrylic (rather than remove material) which improves its optical properties ie. makes it sparkle..


Some good info there ... thx! +1REP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> Plexus is designed to fill the microscopic pores in acrylic which improves its optical properties ie. makes it *sparkle*..


I guess that is important too. Actually ... could be the most important element!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Does anyone have a SMA8 with custom PSU cables?? I would like to know the lenght I need to make the 24 pin and the 8 and 6 pin motherboard cables??


I do but mine is reversed atx so... if you want reverse size I have the originals ensourced invoice. the lenghts were spot on. But you can measured yourself using the stock cable and marking the cable where you have the excess. then you take the cable out and measure it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I do but mine is reversed atx so... if you want reverse size I have the originals ensourced invoice. the lenghts were spot on. But you can measured yourself using the stock cable and marking the cable where you have the excess. then you take the cable out and measure it.


yes could you send me the lengths as I want to make the cables before I get the case. I have everything but case. I am going to do a reverse layout so this would be perfect.!! thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes could you send me the lengths as I want to make the cables before I get the case. I have everything but case. I am going to do a reverse layout so this would be perfect.!! thanks


Ah, so that's the style SMA8 you're doing - this should be interesting. Personally, after doing the Reverse ATX Corsair C70 (Which I plan on resurrecting with Skylake after Intel Retail Edge spring/summer sale), The R.ATX Layout looks better as it allows you to showcase the gpu's blocks better etc.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> PlastX on acrylic is fine.
> 
> I have actually been using it on my current build.
> 
> I use it to polish all my acrylic tubing, inside and out (before I finally install it in the PC). Once polished with PlastX - I then wash the tubing before placing it into my build. It's really great for removing any fine scratches I may have put on the tubing when handling/measuring etc
> 
> Once the tubing is finally installed I then give it a going over with Plexus.
> 
> PlastX is a polishing/cutting liquid compound so it is designed to remove material and therefore it works for removing fine scratches whereas Plexus is designed as more of a finishing polish/cleaner (spray & wipe).
> 
> Plexus is designed to fill the microscopic pores in acrylic (rather than remove material) which improves its optical properties ie. makes it sparkle..


Good To Know! I thought you were just using plexus. That's why I had made that statement









TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah, so that's the style SMA8 you're doing - this should be interesting. Personally, after doing the Reverse ATX Corsair C70 (Which I plan on resurrecting with Skylake after Intel Retail Edge spring/summer sale), The R.ATX Layout looks better as it allows you to showcase the gpu's blocks better etc.


Yes but still can not decide on if I am going to have a pedestal or not?? I think I will have it set up and ready for one just in case I decide to do one later. use drain ports or something like this..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would say go extended top instead, something a bit different vs what to me seems the norm with these cases


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would say go extended top instead, something a bit different vs what to me seems the norm with these cases


I disagree. Really do not care for the look of an ext top.

TCO


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would say go extended top instead, something a bit different vs what to me seems the norm with these cases


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I disagree. Really do not care for the look of an ext top.
> 
> TCO


Well I am getting the extended to so I can put fans up their and have room for wires. Might get a pedestal to add radiator space.. instead of 3 have 5 rads!!


----------



## wermad

Dupont pins came in and they are tiny! This thick 18 awg sucks and I have to find a way to get the connectors on them (might just use half the strands). Its perplexing how wire can vary drastically:







Might also just splice a small piece of 20 awg.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Dupont pins came in and they are tiny! This thick 18 awg sucks and I have to find a way to get the connectors on them (might just use half the strands). Its perplexing how wire can vary drastically:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might also just splice a small piece of 20 awg.....


the size of the wire varies a little by the type of wire it is and number of strands. Not a big difference but still a little bit. You would be better splicing a piece of 22Ga for the dupont as you will struggle to use 20 from my experiance...


----------



## doctor-pc

Hi guys comunity of caselabs. i just bought the caselab magnum SMA8.
Can you guys help me out with a name for the project.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctor-pc*
> 
> Hi guys comunity of caselabs. i just bought the caselab magnum SMA8.
> Can you guys help me out with a name for the project.


Id start with Caselabs SMA8.









TCO


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctor-pc*
> 
> Hi guys comunity of caselabs. i just bought the caselab magnum SMA8.
> Can you guys help me out with a name for the project.


Code name Tech Fridge?


----------



## doctor-pc

Tech fridge is a nice name, i was looking something stealth, because it is the SMA 8 gunmetal color style.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Dupont pins came in and they are tiny! This thick 18 awg sucks and I have to find a way to get the connectors on them (might just use half the strands). Its perplexing how wire can vary drastically:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might also just splice a small piece of 20 awg.....


that is because they are designed for 22ga

Mdpc, when talking about wire, refers to wire diameter and ins thickness


----------



## iBruce

Big shout-out to Jeremy at the Modding Dept. at PPCS. He did an amazing job modding this EK UNI pump bracket 120mm Vertical.

Its engineered to allow the user to mount a pump with top or an XRES REVO to a 120mm fan mount with the pump in either vertical or horizontal orientation. I needed the vertical config to utilize some gravity fed D5 isolation using (4) Sorbothane 1.0 inch diameter 30 duro hemispheres, and the bracket legs were so wide really limited the positioning of the XRES and reservoir positioning in the S8S left front chamber (the legs were bumping into the walls of the case), so easy solution, marked and asked Jeremy to please cut off the (120mm) legs.

Jeremy is so amazing he even smoothed the cut edges and applied black enamel over each of the four cut surfaces, WOW, all I can say is WOW, how I felt when he brought it out to me in the PPCS parking lot, looks just like a stock EK part.

He was like "don't touch it yet the enamel is still drying". Whaaaaaa? Enamel? And he only charged $5 dollars, five bucks, fantastic job.

Here are before and after shots.

Now I have greater freedom of movement and many more positioning options and places to mark the cut hole for the res tube to move up through the aluminum.

Also picked up (4) of the Bitspower 16mm deluxe white enhance hard fittings, since only using two hard tubes in the build decided to go large.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3832_zps68pszwsp.jpg.html
http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5322_zpsiokitfc0.jpg.html
http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5325_zpsxkicegzt.jpg.html
http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5327_zpsjaitta6g.jpg.html
http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5326_zpstyzfvyzg.jpg.html


----------



## TheSquig

Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?

I noticed both the Reservoir and the case both came with mounting screws, but it seems the screws provided in the Reservoir don't fit the backplate, and the screws in the Case were too narrow to mount onto the Reservoir.

Is there any way I can mount the Reservoir without putting holes in my case? Or do I have no other choice?









Note the small 4 holes in the middle (ignore the horrible cable management)


Size of screw provided in 270 (left) and in the case (right)


Photon 270 image reference, if needed.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?
> 
> I noticed both the Reservoir and the case both came with mounting screws, but it seems the screws provided in the Reservoir don't fit the backplate, and the screws in the Case were too narrow to mount onto the Reservoir.
> 
> Is there any way I can mount the Reservoir without putting holes in my case? Or do I have no other choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small 4 holes in the middle (ignore the horrible cable management)
> 
> 
> Size of screw provided in 270 (left) and in the case (right)
> 
> 
> Photon 270 image reference, if needed.


This will be almost impossible without drilling holes. I use the Photon 270 pump combos as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?
> 
> I noticed both the Reservoir and the case both came with mounting screws, but it seems the screws provided in the Reservoir don't fit the backplate, and the screws in the Case were too narrow to mount onto the Reservoir.
> 
> Is there any way I can mount the Reservoir without putting holes in my case? Or do I have no other choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small 4 holes in the middle (ignore the horrible cable management)
> 
> 
> Size of screw provided in 270 (left) and in the case (right)
> 
> 
> Photon 270 image reference, if needed.


you can buy different screws, and make it work ( maybe thread the res? )


----------



## TheSquig

Well that's just splendid, looks like I'm gonna have to pay someone to do that. Because I KNOW I'll ruin the case if I do that.


----------



## Mega Man

You know they make a res mounting plate that mounts in the holes right? You can drill them without issue


----------



## TheSquig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You know they make a res mounting plate that mounts in the holes right? You can drill them without issue


I did not, but I do now. Now, to find the right drillbit for it. This whole watercooling deal is WAY more work than I expected.


----------



## Mega Man

It is a hobby, enjoy it, don't stress out you or will have an issue


----------



## TheSquig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is a hobby, enjoy it, don't stress out you or will have an issue


I know, just don't really want to admit that I threw about $1500 down the toilet.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> the size of the wire varies a little by the type of wire it is and number of strands. Not a big difference but still a little bit. You would be better splicing a piece of 22Ga for the dupont as you will struggle to use 20 from my experiance...


Thanks dude, I havd some thin 20 awg but I think there's a small spool of 22 in my tool box. I may just do half the strands and heatshrink the base of the pin and wire. I need my other crimper as the manual old school one moves a bit too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctor-pc*
> 
> Hi guys comunity of caselabs. i just bought the caselab magnum SMA8.
> Can you guys help me out with a name for the project.


Try associating it with things that are interested to you and have some direct or strong correlation to your components. My current build was name "Landkruzer" as it was gray like many of the P1500 Monster tank concept art (gray like the Dora rail gun). Eventually, when i switched to a two tone, primarily white, build I thought about changing the name. Science channel has been running a ton of space and nasa programming and after watching a few of the Saturn V program episodes, it inspired me to rename my case (tall, white, and heavy). So, use your imagination and things around you that interest you and you might end up with a unique name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is because they are designed for 22ga
> 
> Mdpc, when talking about wire, refers to wire diameter and ins thickness


I got it on the thinner 18, but barely. I'm just gonna wire it to half the strands. Its gonna be a chore taking out the soldering stuff and going at it. I'm close and I just don't wanna redo the entire harness. Spade connectors where perfectly snug with this wire but they're obviously bigger than the Dupont pins.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is a hobby, enjoy it, don't stress out you or will have an issue
> 
> 
> 
> I know, just don't really want to admit that I threw about $1500 down the toilet.
Click to expand...

You didn't, best way to spend money isn't because you have to, but because you want to. I pay my bills because I have to I buy pc stuff because it is fun


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?


You could use a long Velcro strip along the length of the res bracket - that will hold it securely in place - Or even use good quality double sided tape....

One other advantage of using Velco or D/S tape is that it will isolate vibes from your pump being transmitted through to the case as compared to your res/pump combo being hard mounted via screws.

However you do realise that you can purchase all the individual panels from Caselabs if ever required.

Drilling a couple of small mounting holes for the res bracket is nothing... try cutting the top section of the case wide open to accommodate a larger radiator.....


----------



## 1911Savage

I've done two different configurations in my SMA8 and my midplate & chassis divider look like Swiss cheese. And I'm already re-doing it again. It's a never-ending cycle. Maybe I'll be satisfied with it for a while this time.


----------



## TheSquig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You could use a long Velcro strip along the length of the res bracket - that will hold it securely in place - Or even use good quality double sided tape....
> 
> One other advantage of using Velco or D/S tape is that it will isolate vibes from your pump being transmitted through to the case as compared to your res/pump combo being hard mounted via screws.
> 
> However you do realise that you can purchase all the individual panels from Caselabs if ever required.
> 
> Drilling a couple of small mounting holes for the res bracket is nothing... try cutting the top section of the case wide open to accommodate a larger radiator.....


I may consider the duct tape solution. Tried it without the reservoir, seems to be working alright. Now, for the real test...proper tubing


----------



## wermad

I'm not sure if someone mentioned this option:



http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-single/

Even if you don't have it, you just need four small holes, four bolts and nuts, and the plate is the one you chop up (not literally) for your reservoir. You can always get two in case if you sell your case and the second one will look better then any used one with a bunch of holes in it.

An alternative, and similar to what I did, use a nice acrylic sheet and attach that to any existing mounting holes. Then drill as much as you want to mount the reservoir to the acrylic. I actually used sixteen dampers which required sixteen new holes (and two booboo holes








) but you can mount this to the mb or any other screw mount.

Honestly, a few tiny screw holes here and there won't put off many buyers if you plan to sell the case down the road. It may actually be useful to them. My TX10 had a ton of holes and though i didn't use any of them, I could have







. I used acrylic sheets to cover up the panels with many holes, especially the ones with several pass-through holes.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes could you send me the lengths as I want to make the cables before I get the case. I have everything but case. I am going to do a reverse layout so this would be perfect.!! thanks


here we go mate:

cpu length 4x4 40 cm
pci-e cables 60 cm (x2) for sli
pci-e cables 70 cm (x2) for sli
24 pin cable 60 cm


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Well that's just splendid, looks like I'm gonna have to pay someone to do that. Because I KNOW I'll ruin the case if I do that.


Caselabs makes a res mount for the sma8. See the four holes beside the mother board tray two up top and two more at the bottom it is a large tray u drill and mount the res onto this plate and than mount it to the case look on there website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman2733

Actually just found it for ya sorry for the dang double post Tapatalk won't let ya edit your post

http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-single/

Yea know it also always got me that the top of the SMA8 only supported a 480 I was really wanting a 560 up there but you have way more patience than me good sir lol

Just realized someone beat me too posting this lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?
> 
> I noticed both the Reservoir and the case both came with mounting screws, but it seems the screws provided in the Reservoir don't fit the backplate, and the screws in the Case were too narrow to mount onto the Reservoir.
> 
> Is there any way I can mount the Reservoir without putting holes in my case? Or do I have no other choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small 4 holes in the middle (ignore the horrible cable management)
> 
> 
> Size of screw provided in 270 (left) and in the case (right)
> 
> 
> Photon 270 image reference, if needed.


Installing a reservoir is really pretty easy, and made even easier with the removable res mounts for the case.

What you need:
Green Frog Tape (don't use painters or masking, they're too sticky and leave residue)
A pen or pencil
A small bubble level
a center punch to make the divets for the drill bit
a drill with drill bits.

Steps:
1. Apply frog tape on panel
2. place reservoir with brackets onto the panel.
3. Make sure it's where you want it, giving you ample space for filling, fittings, tubes, then make sure it's level.
4. Mark the holes for the brackets, then use your center punch to make divets for the holes.
5. Size your drill bit by placing it through the holes of the brackets. It should fit very well, being able to slide in and out while still touching the edges of the hole.
6. Drill the panels. You should make 2-3 passthroughs with the bit, making sure not to make the hole too large while deburring it.
7. Remove from tape and clean debris.
8. Mount reservoir.

Total time: 15-20 minutes.

I would highly advise against using duct tape, velcro, or any other solutions. Reservoirs become much heavier with liquid in them, hence why the manufacturers provide screws.


----------



## wermad

I threw in the towel and went to frys for some 24 awg wire. Couldn't find something suitable, speaker wire was oos, so I went with some *solid* 22 awg. So far its been very good, its malleable and as long as you don't crimp it to death, the point/pin should hold. I'm a little skeptical though, and so I ordered some 22 awg stranded from ebay. This wiring is a nightmare but I can see now why CL spliced the heck of the original harness. These Dupont pins are a pita but my new crimper that i hate to use is actually the best one to use. As long as you can get the pin and wire aligned properly before you crimp, its very good. Why all this work? No one has the harness in the length you need for the TX10 and so it must be made from scratch. Before I blow the rest of my heatshrink, I'll test the one switch that's done with the 22 awg solid lines.


----------



## Mega Man

I didn't have a link, but I'll try to take a pic of my crimper you may like it


----------



## wermad

The yellow one has been my trusty crimping tool for a few years now and it handles the standard array of pins perfectly fine (eps, molex, sata, fan, etc.). It just sucks with the dupon pins, though the "spade" connectors work just as fine as atx or molex tbh. The blue is the same design i see for those high end tools from places like mdpc and mnpctech. I bought this one from jab-tech's liquidation sale for $5 or so. Its a bit more finicky to use but for the dupont pins, it has saved my life and avoided buying a new one. Just had to dig it out of my parts closet.



Anyone wanna trade a TX10 "vented" door for an xl window? Just throwing that out there if anyone has one they don't want to keep.

Edit;
Test of new harness was a success, so I'm continuing on with the rest of the switches using the solid wire.


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSquig*
> 
> Has anyone else been able to install a Photon 270 Reservoir in an SMA8 WITHOUT drilling holes in it?
> 
> I noticed both the Reservoir and the case both came with mounting screws, but it seems the screws provided in the Reservoir don't fit the backplate, and the screws in the Case were too narrow to mount onto the Reservoir.
> 
> Is there any way I can mount the Reservoir without putting holes in my case? Or do I have no other choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small 4 holes in the middle (ignore the horrible cable management)
> 
> 
> Size of screw provided in 270 (left) and in the case (right)
> 
> 
> Photon 270 image reference, if needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm not sure if someone mentioned this option:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/reservoir-mount-single/
> 
> Even if you don't have it, you just need four small holes, four bolts and nuts, and the plate is the one you chop up (not literally) for your reservoir. You can always get two in case if you sell your case and the second one will look better then any used one with a bunch of holes in it.
> 
> An alternative, and similar to what I did, use a nice acrylic sheet and attach that to any existing mounting holes. Then drill as much as you want to mount the reservoir to the acrylic. I actually used sixteen dampers which required sixteen new holes (and two booboo holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but you can mount this to the mb or any other screw mount.
> 
> Honestly, a few tiny screw holes here and there won't put off many buyers if you plan to sell the case down the road. It may actually be useful to them. My TX10 had a ton of holes and though i didn't use any of them, I could have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used acrylic sheets to cover up the panels with many holes, especially the ones with several pass-through holes.


I ran into this within the last week with mounting my Bitspower 200mm w/ upgrade kit to my SM8. I used 6/32 thread tap in order to mount the reservoir to the bracket and plan to do the same with mounting the bracket to the case (to be able to use provided Caselabs 6/32 screws). If I am not mistaken, the thumbscrews that come with the cases are the same thread which allows for different lengths to suit particular circumstances. I have been careful with the process of tapping into the case and did not want too many holes in case a mistake was made. I am doing it so the res and pump don't interfere with tubing and it seems to be more uniform in appearance IMO. In your case, the extra bracket may not be needed seeing as the same amount of holes will need to be drilled/tapped.

My recommendation would be to tape off the area which you plan to mount the Photon, measure/line up and level (in case you are as picky as I am) and go from there.



P.S. One of my first posts and I apologize if I am getting ahead of myself here, so easy on the rookie.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I disagree. Really do not care for the look of an ext top.
> 
> TCO


And some of us can't stand the stock one preferring the 38mm extended tops. Joys of customizable parts, and variable opinions I suppose ^_^

Then again, despite having never built in a CaseLabs case yet I also like the fact you can hide a set of fans for a push/pull setup under the extended top.

Can't stand the super duper extended tops that will fit almost anything under them though, they don't fit the bill for me (I'd sooner take a stock top over a 120mm)


----------



## Mega Man

120mm onry!


----------



## wermad

tx10 @ 150mm:



Quick test of the first harness using solid 22 awg wire went perfect, so I'm forging ahead with the other three harness'.


----------



## Mega Man

OK I'll edit 120mm+ onry


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And some of us can't stand the stock one preferring the 38mm extended tops. Joys of customizable parts, and variable opinions I suppose ^_^
> 
> Then again, despite having never built in a CaseLabs case yet I also like the fact you can hide a set of fans for a push/pull setup under the extended top.
> 
> Can't stand the super duper extended tops that will fit almost anything under them though, they don't fit the bill for me (I'd sooner take a stock top over a 120mm)


I think it all comes down to proportions...

The stock SMA8 does look great....









With the 39mm extended top it almost looks out of place but you can get away with it.... With the 120mm top - it just looks way out of place... and spoils the case proportions IMO.

In my current build I'm using a pedestal and the 39mm top seems to balance it off nicely. BTW - I note that the large 120mm top is no longer offered as an option for the SMA8 - I don't think they sold too many of those.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I think it all comes down to proportions...
> 
> The stock SMA8 does look great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 39mm extended top it almost looks out of place but you can get away with it.... With the 120mm top - it just looks way out of place... and spoils the case proportions IMO.
> 
> In my current build I'm using a pedestal and the 39mm top seems to balance it off nicely. BTW - I note that the large 120mm top is no longer offered as an option for the SMA8 - I don't think they sold too many of those.


you think the 39mm top looks off? I think it's perfect. But yeah, the 120mm top looked weird.


----------



## VSG

Oh please, 150mm top or bust


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> you think the 39mm top looks off? I think it's perfect. But yeah, the 120mm top looked weird.


I agree, and clearly many others do because isn't the 38mm top the one that comes with the quick ship SMA8?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh please, 150mm top or bust


Go for full bozozuko (I think that's how you spell it) and make it like 200mm or something absolutely overkill.... Or why not something big enough to put two mo-ra's in vertically!


----------



## wermad

Finished....just ran into one more issue: I need a couple of single pin connectors or a triple for the CHIVF. I manage to salvage two from the old harness (could find that triple speaker one I just stored). These dupont pins are a pain to work with....I'm not gonna do this again


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh please, 150mm top or bust


+12, yes 12, when 1-11 isn't enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Finished....just ran into one more issue: I need a couple of single pin connectors or a triple for the CHIVF. I manage to salvage two from the old harness (could find that triple speaker one I just stored). These dupont pins are a pain to work with....I'm not gonna do this again


I just use 20 pin Dupont connectors ( you can use 2x10 pin aka usb ) with a key (blank) installed. So much easier imo, and then if you get a new mobo, (usually only different brands are pinned different) then you repin the connector. And then you don't have to try to put them all on the right set of pins every time, so much easier


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> These dupont pins are a pain to work with....I'm not gonna do this again


You just require the correct crimping tool...







- With the right tool they are really no different to other connectors.


----------



## wermad

Is there one specific to these? I have these:


----------



## Costas

The tool I have is similar to the blue one you have - Although the critical part is the actual jaw dimensions.

The tool I have (pictured below) is specifically sized to crimp RC Servo connectors which also use the Dupont style pins.

I also use it on Molex connectors - One adjustment I did make on the tool was to reduce its operating tension to minimum using its notched adjustment wheel otherwise it would crush the pins too much.


----------



## wermad

my main gripe are the winglets at the bottom of the connector. They're offset and not parallel as most other molex/atx pins. Its hard for either tool to keep it steady and crimp it on right. I noticed that the pictures for these dupont pins show a three tooth crimper and that 3rd one might be smaller then what i have for both of my crimpers (smaller gauge, probably 26-28 awg, ?). Well, its done and working, but the challenge was tough I'm glad its done.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.amazon.com/Engineer-PAD-11-Precision-Crimping-Interchangeable/dp/B00IWD9XT6#immersive-view_1457940172898

I have this one, iirc I have the 11 and 12 dies but it is awesome, it "bites" the wire instead of just folding the wings down, I love the Mdpc one but if I were honest if I bought it first I would of not bought the Mdpc one

Iirc the pad 11 is really what you need for pc


----------



## emsj86

For those who may try or wonder what would happen. I tried plastix (which worked great for polishing my pump top) on my sm8 window. The end result was actually worse than when I started. Now I can't get rid of the slight fog tint. I tried washing the window with water and soap, windex and nothing. I do have plexus coming in the mail, so I will try that. If not new window it is.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For those who may try or wonder what would happen. I tried plastix (which worked great for polishing my pump top) on my sm8 window. The end result was actually worse than when I started. Now I can't get rid of the slight fog tint. I tried washing the window with water and soap, windex and nothing. I do have plexus coming in the mail, so I will try that. If not new window it is.


Did you use a damp rag/applicator when polishing the window?

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Yes I used a polish pad for putting the on. Than damp micro fiber cloth to take off


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes I used a polish pad for putting the on. Than damp micro fiber cloth to take off


No. The question being did you apply the plastix with a damp cloth? As in polish the window with a wet cloth and plastix.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

No applied with just the polish circl pad and the plastix


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> No applied with just the polish circl pad and the plastix


Due to it being a compound, I believe (It may not be required) but is best worked in with a damp cloth. Not dry.

I know that when polishing the plexi EK blocks, I had a finer result with a damp cloth then when I worked it dry.




After the sanding from 800-2500grit, I used turtle wax car compound (Wet applicator) then work Plastx last with a wet applicator.

Not exactly sure how caselabs does the window, but could be comparable if dead set on using Plastx. Though I am not sure I would have felt comforatble putting that on the window in the first place.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

I wasn't comfortable with it at all. It was more of hey I'll buy another one if this doesn't work. It did remove the scratch a out in it from dropping my vaporizor on it. I bought the case used so the window wasn't perfect from he start. Now I can justify to the wife that a new window is needed







. (I might try again in the mean time with a damp cloth)


----------



## X-Nine

Pro-tip, you can unscrew the window from the case, and use the holes already drilled to do a new panel if you have spare plexi laying about. Easy replacement!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes I used a polish pad for putting the on. Than damp micro fiber cloth to take off


Use a DRY microfibre cloth to remove the plastx not a damp one.

If its damp it will just smear it around rather than remove it.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Pro-tip, you can unscrew the window from the case, and use the holes already drilled to do a new panel if you have spare plexi laying about. Easy replacement!


I thought of doing that when I was at lowes today. I probably will do that but at least where I live (Philadelphia) same size window sheet cost 20usd yoy would think it would be cheaper that's why I may just order from Caselabs as for 10 extra dollars including shipping I won't have to drill holes (which requires going to my brothers house as I live in apartment where really isn't a space to do even a small job like drilling plexi)


----------



## Ironsmack

This is an unusual request, but if anyone have a SMA8/SMH10 pedestal - if you could take a pic of the underside for me, please?

All of the pics ive seen is all angles except the underside. Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Pro-tip, you can unscrew the window from the case, and use the holes already drilled to do a new panel if you have spare plexi laying about. Easy replacement!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of doing that when I was at lowes today. I probably will do that but at least where I live (Philadelphia) same size window sheet cost 20usd yoy would think it would be cheaper that's why I may just order from Caselabs as for 10 extra dollars including shipping I won't have to drill holes (which requires going to my brothers house as I live in apartment where really isn't a space to do even a small job like drilling plexi)
Click to expand...

Totally understandable. Modding in an apartment is extremely difficult, lol. Been there, done that, got noise complaints, lol.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Totally understandable. Modding in an apartment is extremely difficult, lol. Been there, done that, got noise complaints, lol.


Right!? I know my neighbors definitely do not like my jigsaw or sawzall.. Lol


----------



## emsj86

I've done it. It with a new born and a three year old. It becomes a game of doing the cutting and cleaning up fast so they don't get into it. Moving out soon so hopefully I can score a house with a nice work area


----------



## wermad

Got a reply from CoolCasters.com a few days ago and it unfortunately got lost in the flood of emails I've gotten these last couple of weeks. Nice reply and she confirmed only the 625 & 650 series have the correct bolt pattern. I'm going with the 650 with brakes to give me a taller height at 62mm vs 42 of the 625 model (though its slightly less then CL hd @ 75mm). I'm leaving my office as the last room to re-floor and this will buy me some more time for the casters to come in. These are hardwood friendly btw (and reason I'm switching). Total came in ~$35 shipped for the four and keep in mind its credit/debit card only (no paypal or google wallet):


----------



## gdubc

Those look noice. PayPal debit ftw


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Totally understandable. Modding in an apartment is extremely difficult, lol. Been there, done that, got noise complaints, lol.


I'm surprised I haven't gotten any complaints yet about noise from various things I've done around the place,although I haven't done any full blown modding so that could be why. Still tempted to get a drill press and mini-mill in the area that's supposed to be the dining room, but I suspect that would definitely coax out complaints. Sucks being on the second floor for that department.


----------



## Fyrwulf

How do I secure the flat side of the PCI bracket covers? There are holes, but there doesn't appear to be anything to screw in.


----------



## Mega Man

Inside the frame there is,ill edit in a pic in a moment


----------



## ruffhi

This is new. CaseLab components available at TITAN RIG on Amazon. They appear to be slightly more expensive that the CL version ... but the shipping is thrown in for nothing (PRIME).

So ... if you only need one, maybe two items, TITAN RIG may turn out cheaper. It would be quicker too ... unless you live close to CaseLabs.

Just the other day I was thinking of ordering some grommets ($7.69 for me, including the cheapest shipping) ... or maybe some Rubber U-channel. TITAN RIG have the gromments ($6.99) but they might want to rethink the description as it includes 'Made from Aluminum'.


----------



## wermad

Titan-rig has really stepped it up on Amazon after the AZ fire "toyz" seller guy and others went silent.


----------



## gdubc

I saw that the other day. They have a good selection with many brands and prices are competitive. I bought some 4pks of monsoon 45 rotaries and a few other things that are arriving today. They were 39.99 for the lightports and 34.99 for stantard, which is cheaper than PPCS to start, and there was no shipping charges either. Also they give you coupon codes to use anytime for future purchases, like 5% off 5 items, 10% off $500, etc. I will be checking them more often for parts. It's nice to get your stuff 2 days after hitting the buy button.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

S3 Dual Loop and Reservoir Plans.

1. Pumps Sit in Main chamber above the pedestal.
A. Motherboard CPU Block inlet/oulet tubing are routed straight to the floor of the S3. Passthroughs allow fluid to radiator in bottom chamber.
B. Motherboard Loop Consists of 240mm Rad in Main chamber, and 240mm Rad in Lower chamber (Pedestal)
C. 240mm Rad in Main chamber for CPU Loop has tubing routed straight into main chamber floor (2 more passthroughs)
D. GPU Loop consists of 240mm Rad in Pedestal. Tubing From Lower chamber is routed on side of Where HDD's Sit. (2 More passthroughs)
E. Pumps will sit in front of 240mm Rad in main chamber (In front of the Power Supply) and will push flow straight to lower chamber rads (2 more Passthroughs)

2. Pumps sit in Pedestal inbetween the 240mm Rads.

All Passthroughs are for inlet outlet, but I have yet to find the passthrough to direct fluid back to reservoirs that will be attached to 240mm Rad in Main Compartment (Not in pedestal)

TCO

Any Opinions?



So, Simply Put. If the Pumps are in the Lower Chamber,

1. There would be 6 Passthroughs, 2 for the 240mm Rad, 2 for the Reservoirs to feeds the pumps, 2 for the Inlet/Outlet of the CPU block to the Pedestal, and 2 for the GPU on the side by the HDD location
All to the lower Pedestal.

I would need To mod one of the lines (wherever I chose) to feed back into the top of the Reservoirs to complete the loops.

*In other Words... This is going to get complicated.*


----------



## ruffhi

err ... dual loop with part of each loop in the pedestal could be done with 4 pass-throughs (2 x in, 2 x out). Why go back and forth unnecessarily?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> S3 Dual Loop and Reservoir Plans.
> 
> 1. Pumps Sit in Main chamber above the pedestal.
> A. Motherboard CPU Block inlet/oulet tubing are routed straight to the floor of the S3. Passthroughs allow fluid to radiator in bottom chamber.
> B. Motherboard Loop Consists of 240mm Rad in Main chamber, and 240mm Rad in Lower chamber (Pedestal)
> C. 240mm Rad in Main chamber for CPU Loop has tubing routed straight into main chamber floor (2 more passthroughs)
> D. GPU Loop consists of 240mm Rad in Pedestal. Tubing From Lower chamber is routed on side of Where HDD's Sit. (2 More passthroughs)
> E. Pumps will sit in front of 240mm Rad in main chamber (In front of the Power Supply) and will push flow straight to lower chamber rads (2 more Passthroughs)
> 
> 2. Pumps sit in Pedestal inbetween the 240mm Rads.
> 
> All Passthroughs are for inlet outlet, but I have yet to find the passthrough to direct fluid back to reservoirs that will be attached to 240mm Rad in Main Compartment (Not in pedestal)
> 
> TCO
> 
> Any Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Simply Put. If the Pumps are in the Lower Chamber,
> 
> 1. There would be 6 Passthroughs, 2 for the 240mm Rad, 2 for the Reservoirs to feeds the pumps, 2 for the Inlet/Outlet of the CPU block to the Pedestal, and 2 for the GPU on the side by the HDD location
> All to the lower Pedestal.
> 
> I would need To mod one of the lines (wherever I chose) to feed back into the top of the Reservoirs to complete the loops.
> 
> *In other Words... This is going to get complicated.*


I think you are really over thinking this TCO... Does not have to be that complicated... Step back and take another look...


----------



## SteezyTN

I'll be updating my build in my SMA8 this week if I have time. I'm getting tired of the lame tube routing, and really want to update it. All the pets are the same, but I just need something new.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594958/build-log-aquity-enhanced-caselabs-sma8


----------



## jagz

I'm going to miss my CaseLabs SM8! Downsize has happened.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> err ... dual loop with part of each loop in the pedestal could be done with 4 pass-throughs (2 x in, 2 x out). Why go back and forth unnecessarily?


Clean tubing runs in the upper compartment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think you are really over thinking this TCO... Does not have to be that complicated... Step back and take another look...


This why I am asking. I am trying to draw a diagram of the inlet/outlet of each component/block and things are not working in my head.

Let me take a step back for a sec and re-think my approach.

TCO

Appreciate the realism at this point from y'all.

EDIT: Ok Here you go This is a breakdown for each loop. Both Loops will start at the Pump, and end at the Reservoir.

Loop 1. GPU Pump is sitting in main compartment under Reservoir.
So Here it Goes.

Pump (*Passthrough* to lower compartment)
Inlet of 240mm Radiator.
Outlet of Radiator.
*Passthrough* to Main Compartment in front of PSU and Pumps.
Up to the Inlet of the GPU
Outlet of the GPU to the Reservoir.

Loop 2. CPU Pump is sitting next to GPU Pump, and as the other loop is, The Reservoir is sitting above the CPU Pump and attached to the Same 240mm Rad in main compartment. The CPU Loop consist of the 240mm Rad in Main Compartment and uses another 240mm Rad in the lower pedestal.

So here it Goes.

Pump, (*Passthrough* to pedestal)
Inlet of 240mm Rad
Outlet of 240mm Rad
*Passthrough*
Inlet of 240mm Rad in Main Compartment
Outlet of 240mm Rad
*Passthrough* back into Pedestal. (Route Tubing to..)
*Passthrough* next to the gpu passthrough)
Inlet of CPU Block
Oulet of CPU BLock
Reservoir

That is 6 total.


----------



## wa3pnt

Need some advice on 1/2" ID soft tubing.

Getting ready to move my 800D system into a S8 and add a few things. In preparation, fired up one of my backup computers and had numerous leaks. It was plumbed with Primochill Acrylic ( the original several years ago ) and several pieces had cracked. Not at a mend, but along a straight section. No stress on the tubing.

I re-plumbed with soft tubing just to get it on the air.

This started me thinking about the Primochill PETG that I have for the new S8 build, and I'm considering going with soft tubing in the S8. I've used the PETG in two other builds and so far (about a year) no problems.

My question is, what is the best 1/2" ID soft tubing available today?

RodeoGeorge


----------



## wermad

Primochill Advance is the best. A bit stiff but works fine. Do you have compression fittings or barbs btw?


----------



## wa3pnt

I haven't purchased yet, but looking at compression. Probably Monsoon.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Need some advice on 1/2" ID soft tubing.
> 
> Getting ready to move my 800D system into a S8 and add a few things. In preparation, fired up one of my backup computers and had numerous leaks. It was plumbed with Primochill Acrylic ( the original several years ago ) and several pieces had cracked. Not at a mend, but along a straight section. No stress on the tubing.
> 
> I re-plumbed with soft tubing just to get it on the air.
> 
> This started me thinking about the Primochill PETG that I have for the new S8 build, and I'm considering going with soft tubing in the S8. I've used the PETG in two other builds and so far (about a year) no problems.
> 
> My question is, what is the best 1/2" ID soft tubing available today?
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Interesting. I was thinking of doing the same with my soon to be backup computer. I may revert it back to air or change to the soft tubing and keep it on water - most likely keep it on water, but it will only have the 2600k and no video card since it will move to the new computer. So, I will look into the Primochill tubing myself.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Clean tubing runs in the upper compartment.
> This why I am asking. I am trying to draw a diagram of the inlet/outlet of each component/block and things are not working in my head.
> 
> Let me take a step back for a sec and re-think my approach.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Appreciate the realism at this point from y'all.
> 
> EDIT: Ok Here you go This is a breakdown for each loop. Both Loops will start at the Pump, and end at the Reservoir.
> 
> Loop 1. GPU Pump is sitting in main compartment under Reservoir.
> So Here it Goes.
> 
> Pump (*Passthrough* to lower compartment)
> Inlet of 240mm Radiator.
> Outlet of Radiator.
> *Passthrough* to Main Compartment in front of PSU and Pumps.
> Up to the Inlet of the GPU
> Outlet of the GPU to the Reservoir.
> 
> Loop 2. CPU Pump is sitting next to GPU Pump, and as the other loop is, The Reservoir is sitting above the CPU Pump and attached to the Same 240mm Rad in main compartment. The CPU Loop consist of the 240mm Rad in Main Compartment and uses another 240mm Rad in the lower pedestal.
> 
> So here it Goes.
> 
> Pump, (*Passthrough* to pedestal)
> Inlet of 240mm Rad
> Outlet of 240mm Rad
> *Passthrough*
> Inlet of 240mm Rad in Main Compartment
> Outlet of 240mm Rad
> *Passthrough* back into Pedestal. (Route Tubing to..)
> *Passthrough* next to the gpu passthrough)
> Inlet of CPU Block
> Oulet of CPU BLock
> Reservoir
> 
> That is 6 total.


As you know I'm building the same, but with 1 loop. And that's already realllyy super tight space considered.
Looking forward to your progress, and maybe I'll take some "tips" from your build
















I made some slight changes compared to my last mockup. I will make some pictures this afternoon, maybe it can help you out aswel!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> As you know I'm building the same, but with 1 loop. And that's already realllyy super tight space considered.
> Looking forward to your progress, and maybe I'll take some "tips" from your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some slight changes compared to my last mockup. I will make some pictures this afternoon, maybe it can help you out aswel!


It will be a while before the computer is assembled (Being that the woman says we do not have enough space for another computer) but the plans need to be made for it anyway.

I have built in an s3 already, but yes.. this will be very tight. I am thinking the rad in the main compartment (240mm) will have to be a thin rad.. .Maybe Ek 38mm?

TCO


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It will be a while before the computer is assembled (Being that the woman says we do not have enough space for another computer) but the plans need to be made for it anyway.
> 
> I have built in an s3 already, but yes.. this will be very tight. I am thinking the rad in the main compartment (240mm) will have to be a thin rad.. .Maybe Ek 38mm?
> 
> TCO


Indeed, I had to replace the EK PE 240 with EK SE 240 due to space constraints.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Indeed, I had to replace the EK PE 240 with EK SE 240 due to space constraints.


I know that a 60mm Rad is capable of fitting, I used the XSPC 240 V3 which is 56mm thick, but for what I am planning, with tubing and passthroughs in front of the psu, this will not be feasible.

There is also the variable of how you attached the Res to the rad. I am looking at one and have someone taking measurements at the moment for the thinnist option possible. Looks like singularity makes one.

TCO



See this Post


----------



## iBruce

Straight from the Mayhems acid bath and ready to mount in the 280 FlexBay, one step closer to finishing this rig.

Check out that stop plug "12 o'clock tight" alignment, not too shabby.









...the trick is to find two stop plugs whose logo is stamped printed painted with a similar relation to the threading on the opposite side, and from my experience sampling (6) of these Bits stop plugs, that relation is random. So you either get lucky or you don't, can always get a handful of the fittings and sort through them if it means that much, I guess.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5407_zpsy6gdx8mj.jpg.html


----------



## X-Nine

This is why one should check in to the official forum every once in a while..
.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> *the woman says we do not have enough space for another computer)* TCO


WHAT ..









How can this be?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> WHAT ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?


At first I started to put up my position, saying we could get another desk... and have the computer on it, but then I realized I was still in a one bedroom apartment... So I told her I wouldn't fully assemble the computer yet, but instead just get some parts here and there (Watercooling) to play my loop. That way when It is time, I can just slap in a motherboard, cpu, gpu and be done with it.

The S3 with Ped currently lives under my desk that the SMA8 Is on. A safe place.

TCO


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is why one should check in to the official forum every once in a while..
> .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Horizontal!









Maybe with curved handles or no handles, a little white one.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iB...-LL-1ace47c9_B2PROTO-01_zps3ih9qyef.jpeg.html


----------



## Jim-CL

Things are moving fast on this one...









New handles:



Front panel is being changed as with (with a removable fan mount)


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I know that a 60mm Rad is capable of fitting, I used the XSPC 240 V3 which is 56mm thick, but for what I am planning, with tubing and passthroughs in front of the psu, this will not be feasible.
> 
> There is also the variable of how you attached the Res to the rad. I am looking at one and have someone taking measurements at the moment for the thinnist option possible. Looks like singularity makes one.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> See this Post


Yeah the Singularity Computer Mounts look real decent.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Things are moving fast on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New handles:
> 
> 
> 
> Front panel is being changed as with (with a removable fan mount)


Called a family meeting of the hearts, discussing which one iTX, mATX, or ATX, 20L, 22L, or 30L.

I'm pushing for the ATX in white with a Maximus VIII Formula, grey GPU, and all white fittings.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Called a family meeting of the hearts, discussing which one iTX, mATX, or ATX, 1L, 2L, or 3L.
> 
> I'm pushing for the ATX in white with *a Maximus VIII Formula*, grey GPU, and all white fittings.


A very nice board!









I'm looking at upgrading from my M7F, to an M8F, myself...


----------



## emsj86

so I get bored easily it seems. So m throwing this out there. Any ideas or thoughts on what I can change up (without going a new case or hardware) I'm thinking maybe duel loop or possibly changing the fluid to another color (non pastel ) what would do you guys think and or what color would go with what I have I was thinking of maybe pink


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I know that a 60mm Rad is capable of fitting, I used the XSPC 240 V3 which is 56mm thick, but for what I am planning, with tubing and passthroughs in front of the psu, this will not be feasible.
> 
> There is also the variable of how you attached the Res to the rad. I am looking at one and have someone taking measurements at the moment for the thinnist option possible. Looks like singularity makes one.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> See this Post


I've been watching Singularity for a long time his products look great and is a great person


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> so I get bored easily it seems. So m throwing this out there. Any ideas or thoughts on what I can change up (without going a new case or hardware) I'm thinking maybe duel loop or possibly changing the fluid to another color (non pastel ) what would do you guys think and or what color would go with what I have I was thinking of *maybe pink*


No, Just no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> I've been watching Singularity for a long time his products look great and is a great person


Great to Hear!

TCO


----------



## wermad

cpa chris did a pepto pink build


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> cpa chris did a pepto pink build


Yeah, but that was for his wife. I haven't seen him on here in a long time, I hope he's doing alright, his devotion to Oklahoma notwithstanding.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I know that a 60mm Rad is capable of fitting, I used the XSPC 240 V3 which is 56mm thick, but for what I am planning, with tubing and passthroughs in front of the psu, this will not be feasible.
> 
> There is also the variable of how you attached the Res to the rad. I am looking at one and have someone taking measurements at the moment for the thinnist option possible. Looks like singularity makes one.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> See this Post


Here are the pictures I promised, sorry for the bad quality.






I still have to drill the hole for the second pass through, and attach the pumps to the chassis.
Hopefully I get the chance to do that this weekend.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Here are the pictures I promised, sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to drill the hole for the second pass through, and attach the pumps to the chassis.
> Hopefully I get the chance to do that this weekend.


Nothing to apologize about. The PIctures are much appreciated. The First picture I have left from your quote is showing the back port from the rad to a passthrough in the floor correct?

Is it just me or did you attempt to polish the pump that sits in the rear by the midplate?

TCO

EDIT: And Rep for your efforts.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Nothing to apologize about. The PIctures are much appreciated. The First picture I have left from your quote is showing the back port from the rad to a passthrough in the floor correct?
> 
> Is it just me or did you attempt to polish the pump that sits in the rear by the midplate?
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: And Rep for your efforts.


No actually, both the Rad ports are the same rotary with a 90 on it. So at the back ( right side) it looks the same as the left side ( the side you can actually see in the picture) It is mirrored.

The snake rotary goes with a passthrough into the pedestal. go through both the rads, and should come out again on the spot where i put the pass through( first picture). From where it will go to the Ram, CPU GPU then it will enter the front rad, exit on the left side, and enter the res.

You could also move the rad up, and leave the single slot 5.25 bay in the bottom. instead of the top. I wanted to do that first, as seen in a picture i posted some time ago. ( Can't find it at the moment)
It leaves you with a little bit more wiggle room with the pumps etc. But i couldnt connect my Aquaero 6 XT. No space for the connections, that was with the EK SE240. I was able to connect them with the Alpacool 240 ST (30MM) Because its endtank is alot smaller. And it depends if u want to use the top Radiator spot in the mainchamber of the S3 aswell. If not, everything will be different, again









Hope it makes sence









You are sort of correct, the one pump top is from my old build. Was lucky enough to find a Original CSQ on a webshop here in the Netherlands. Have to redo all the polishing of my tops/blocks.
But i wanted to get the layout of my pumps sorted first.

Thanks for the Rep!

Edit: Just about when I was finished I thought, pictures say more than words, so;


----------



## wermad

Casters showed up







. Obviously, much shorter then the stock hd casters but they should hold up and


----------



## Mega Man

My question is this, how are you going to or how did you take them off with the TX full of gear?


----------



## wermad

use some tool boxes to prop one end and use a stubby p/h or a short hex ratchet with a p/h hex bit. I've done this a few times already with the TX loaded


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Inside the frame there is,ill edit in a pic in a moment


Did you ever get that pic?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Casters showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Obviously, much shorter then the stock hd casters but they should hold up and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The smaller ones have a soft rubber wheel? The larger ones have a hard wheel?


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The smaller ones have a soft rubber wheel? The larger ones have a hard wheel?


Well obviously the smaller one is soft and the larger one is hard. /joke


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> use some tool boxes to prop one end and use a stubby p/h or a short hex ratchet with a p/h hex bit. I've done this a few times already with the TX loaded


A couple of automotive jack stands and possibly a hydraulic lift would have helped....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> A couple of automotive jack stands and possibly a hydraulic lift would have helped....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> My question is this, how are you going to or how did you take them off with the TX full of gear?


come on guys think about it!!! laws of physics?? it is not that hard to change the casters out you do it one at a time with a stubby screwdriver olr one in a ratchet and slide old out and put new then do the next one. repeat 4 times and you are finished.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> come on guys think about it!!! laws of physics?? it is not that hard to change the casters out you do it one at a time with a stubby screwdriver olr one in a ratchet and slide old out and put new then do the next one. repeat 4 times and you are finished.


Have you seen his build? - Probably weighs in at in excess of 50Kg....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Have you seen his build? - Probably weighs in at in excess of 50Kg....


dose not matter. laws of physics and I had one of the same!! but bigger as I had 3 pedestals...


----------



## gdubc

Except for being top heavy and unevenly distributed weight.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Except for being top heavy and unevenly distributed weight.


with 3 pedestals and 9 rads full of water I removed the casters one at a time and no problems it stood fine just like this...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The smaller ones have a soft rubber wheel? The larger ones have a hard wheel?


Polyurethane (#650 coolcasters.com). The larger one is the heavy-duty caster from CL. The TX10 platform does have larger diameter rubber wheels. These new ones are rated @ 50kg (110lbs) per caster, the standard CL come in @ 75lbs, and the heavy-duty CL ones @ 100lbs each. I'm mainly switching as there's new hardwood being installed (carpets pulled due to my chronic asthma and allergies).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Well obviously the smaller one is soft and the larger one is hard. /joke


Lol, its a smooth operator under the pressure of the weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> A couple of automotive jack stands and possibly a hydraulic lift would have helped....


I use my rhino ramps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> come on guys think about it!!! laws of physics?? it is not that hard to change the casters out you do it one at a time with a stubby screwdriver olr one in a ratchet and slide old out and put new then do the next one. repeat 4 times and you are finished.


Yup, stubby/shorty is the way to go went doing caster swap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Have you seen his build? - Probably weighs in at in excess of 50Kg....


I do need to weigh it but I'm sure I'm well over 50kgs (+100lbs). I just don't have a reliable way to weigh it. If I can find a sturdy box and put it under a weight scale, that should give me some #s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> dose not matter. laws of physics and I had one of the same!! but bigger as I had 3 pedestals...


That snow beast is massive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Except for being top heavy and unevenly distributed weight.


One of the reasons I placed the 560s in the base pedestal and the psu's in the bottom chamber. Definitely not top-heavy for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> with 3 pedestals and 9 rads full of water I removed the casters one at a time and no problems it stood fine just like this...


Yup, three or two casters should be able to temporarily take up the weight as you nascar-it and swap casters. No point in taking things apart that will take days...

Time to handle some hard wood.....



































. Got a new (and cheap) toy to play with; 12" miter saw that will be tested with some acrylic sheets too


----------



## seross69

@wermad

it will work for acrylic but need to either get one of the high dollat blades with a high tooth count or a metal cut-off blade


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Inside the frame there is,ill edit in a pic in a moment
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get that pic?
Click to expand...

Of course I *did* not. absolutely forgot... ( see what I did there )

o.o sorry




Hope that helps


----------



## Fyrwulf

Well, I knew about the bent end, but the flat end doesn't appear to have any points to secure it.


----------



## Mega Man

Ah sorry no it just sits next to mobo tray


----------



## emsj86

Maybe some can help me off topic to Caselabs. But deals with my build. I want to make my own sleeving. What crimp should I buy and what pin extraction tools should I get? I prefer to get the crimp at Home Depot or lowes but if not that's fine too. I want one that works well. Figure you guys have the experience with this. Any other tools needed or ways to make it easier? Thanks in advance. Suggestion on colors just white and blue. Or maybe just white or black?


----------



## Methodical

My research shows that I need to use the Caselab nonconforming 5.25 flex bay mount to install the Aquaero 6 controller in the Caselab 5.25 flex bay. However, I spoke with Caselab and they were not able to absolutely confirm this since they believe that whatever mounting issues existed (believe the controller was smaller than 5.25) with their cases and the controllers were resolved about 1 year ago. I need a shorter mount to install the controller because the standard mount is too long and makes contact with the radiator mount (installing controller in upper chamber). If anyone can confirm that this is the correct mount, I'd appreciate it.

I also found This short mount and This short mount.

Which mount do I need?

Thanks...Al


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> My research shows that I need to use the Caselab nonconforming 5.25 flex bay mount to install the Aquaero 6 controller in the Caselab 5.25 flex bay. However, I spoke with Caselab and they were not able to absolutely confirm this since they believe that whatever mounting issues existed (believe the controller was smaller than 5.25) with their cases and the controllers were resolved about 1 year ago. I need a shorter mount to install the controller because the standard mount is too long and makes contact with the radiator mount (installing controller in upper chamber). If anyone can confirm that this is the correct mount, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I also found This short mount and This short mount.
> 
> Which mount do I need?
> 
> Thanks...Al


You'll still need this one for the AQ6:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You'll still need this one for the AQ6:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/


Thanks again for replying here and on the other thread.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You'll still need this one for the AQ6:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for replying here and on the other thread.
Click to expand...

You're welcome, and, nice STH10!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe some can help me off topic to Caselabs. But deals with my build. I want to make my own sleeving. What crimp should I buy and what pin extraction tools should I get? I prefer to get the crimp at Home Depot or lowes but if not that's fine too. I want one that works well. Figure you guys have the experience with this. Any other tools needed or ways to make it easier? Thanks in advance. Suggestion on colors just white and blue. Or maybe just white or black?


You can go to home depot but the best crimped they have are not Made for pcs

I like my Mdpc crimper but my favorite is http://www.engineer.jp/en/products/pad11_13e.html pretty sure I have the pad11 and 12 (same tool different jaw) and imo for pcs you only need 11. Idk what's up with that pic on their diuretic where the flaps make complete circles, they don't. They do make "the perfect bite" and imo don't take so much lining up as there is only 1 jaw rather then 2 in ratcheting ones.

The pins are also not avail at home depot, you may need mate n lock pins (fat 4 pin), Sata pins, dupont 2.54/2.0 pins, fan pins, mini fit pins. No way for me to know what you need but best placed
is either Mdpc or moddiy


----------



## X-Nine

Never had an issue with my MDPC crimper. Thing is rock solid and Nils tweaked and crimped some ends to ensure it was proper.

For molex extraction tools, depends on the PSU. While the official Molex tool MDPC sells works great, it doesn't work great on all PSUs due to the absurd length inside some of the terminals that some companies used. For those, I used Sunbeam tools and a lot of strength to pull the pins out.

I can't confirm any difficulty ones in the last year or so, but there are quite a few that the Molex tool just would not reach to the end of the terminal. That may have changed recently, I dunno, but it seems some companies were using a spec not in line with Molex.


----------



## Mega Man

I never had a problem with my Mdpc I just prefer the engineer one.

I have never had an issue with nils mate n lok 4 pin removers though


----------



## X-Nine

Hopefully we'll have the full range of supplies from Nils soon, including his amazing SATA terminals. Fingers crossed!


----------



## emsj86

That would be nice as I plan to buy the sleeving from the Caselabs store. Thanks I'll check mdpc. Is there a mdpc site ? When I google it shows mainframe which seems to be lutros crimping tool (which I thought was alittle different I maybe wrong though )


----------



## X-Nine

Nils has moved away from being the direct source, which was a smart move on his part. Guy was working like 90 hours a week.

Here's the site: http://en.mdpc-x.com

We're still waiting on the crimping tool, but the Molex tool can be purchased from us: http://www.caselabs-store.com/sleeving-tools/


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nils has moved away from being the direct source, which was a smart move on his part. Guy was working like 90 hours a week.
> 
> Here's the site: http://en.mdpc-x.com
> 
> We're still waiting on the crimping tool, but the Molex tool can be purchased from us: http://www.caselabs-store.com/sleeving-tools/


You guys will be stocking the crimpers also? Was getting ready to place an order might wait now for you guys to stock it also.


----------



## X-Nine

I think so, but when that will be I don't know.


----------



## wermad

My ppcs.com eps pin removal tool has held up very good. The inexpensive kits break quite easily and only the molex and fan tools are beefy enough to hold.


----------



## emsj86

I have the round pin extraction tool (used it for my ddc pump molex) but I don't think it works for gpu or 24 pin cables. The one I need is the two prong tool?


----------



## Mega Man

Correct


----------



## gdubc

Those barrel ones work so easy, wish they were all so easy...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the round pin extraction tool (used it for my ddc pump molex) but I don't think it works for gpu or 24 pin cables. The one I need is the two prong tool?


This is correct. The barrel will only work on the stupid 4pin connectors like on pumps and other powered devices (o call them stupid because the design is terrible, they're be better off with something like a square connector on a PSU cable). The pronged tool works on actual power cables from the PSU like your 4/6/8/24 pin squared connectors.


----------



## szeged

rejoining the club with an S3 soon


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the round pin extraction tool (used it for my ddc pump molex) but I don't think it works for gpu or 24 pin cables. The one I need is the two prong tool?
> 
> 
> 
> This is correct. The barrel will only work on the *stupid epic, far better, and more robust* 4pin connectors like on pumps and other powered devices (o call them stupid because the design is terrible, they're be better off with something like a square connector on a PSU cable). The pronged tool works on actual power cables from the PSU like your 4/6/8/24 pin squared connectors.
Click to expand...

Fixed for you,

Ot I absolutely hate the new and crappy ocn-aquaero-owners-club design


----------



## MK-1




----------



## Castaile

Hey guys I've ordered the Merlin SM8 (eta end of April) to do my first WC loop and I hope you guys can answer a few noobie questions.

I'll be using 1x480 rad to cool the cpu+ single 980ti classified

1) if I were to mount the EK res/pump combo unit mid-air, do i need to drill some holes into the divider wall? do you guys recommend just using the mounting clip that comes with the unit or should I also order caselab's res mounting plate to reduce any possible vibration?

2) if I were to mount the res/pump at the bottom, I'll first get a vertical pump bracket but do I also need to order some CL bottom accessory mounts? I've configured the SM8 with 120.4 Radiator bottom chassis mount, will the screws be long enough to lock in the bracket?

3) I've configured the flex bay with 120.3 (360) Mount with Ventilated Bay Covers, does that mean the case will include these mounts: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/ ? or are these sold separately?

thanks in advance for your help guys


----------



## ckoons1

Hi! Gang,

Is there a OCN discount code for 2016?

THX


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hi! Gang,
> 
> Is there a OCN discount code for 2016?
> 
> THX


As far as I know there has never been a regular discount code. Just specials at case releases typically. There will be $20 off the Bullet series when they drop in April, for example.


----------



## Mega Man

@Castaile as to number 3 you will get one of those mounts if you configured it like that

Congrats


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rejoining the club with an S3 soon












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-1*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find more about this build, but I couldn't find a single thing about it. I can easily tell what parts used in this build. But if anyone know anything or have links/pictures related to this build I would be thankful. Also, any guess what fluid is used in this build or any fluid that could be close to it.


I tried to reverse image search google for the picture. "Similar" images are pictures of Vending machines.









TCO


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys I've ordered the Merlin SM8 (eta end of April) to do my first WC loop and I hope you guys can answer a few noobie questions.
> 
> I'll be using 1x480 rad to cool the cpu+ single 980ti classified
> 
> 1) if I were to mount the EK res/pump combo unit mid-air, do i need to drill some holes into the divider wall? do you guys recommend just using the mounting clip that comes with the unit or should I also order caselab's res mounting plate to reduce any possible vibration?
> 
> 2) if I were to mount the res/pump at the bottom, I'll first get a vertical pump bracket but do I also need to order some CL bottom accessory mounts? I've configured the SM8 with 120.4 Radiator bottom chassis mount, will the screws be long enough to lock in the bracket?
> 
> 3) I've configured the flex bay with 120.3 (360) Mount with Ventilated Bay Covers, does that mean the case will include these mounts: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/ ? or are these sold separately?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help guys


I drilled holes in the divider to mount my Res... No problem. Plus it's the easiest way, depending on your build, IMO, to mount it...

The 360mm mount isn't included, you'll have to buy it as an extra, at least I had to when I got my SM8...

Best of luck to you, on your build!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys I've ordered the Merlin SM8 (eta end of April) to do my first WC loop and I hope you guys can answer a few noobie questions.
> 
> I'll be using 1x480 rad to cool the cpu+ single 980ti classified
> 
> 1) if I were to mount the EK res/pump combo unit mid-air, do i need to drill some holes into the divider wall? do you guys recommend just using the mounting clip that comes with the unit or should I also order caselab's res mounting plate to reduce any possible vibration?
> 
> 2) if I were to mount the res/pump at the bottom, I'll first get a vertical pump bracket but do I also need to order some CL bottom accessory mounts? I've configured the SM8 with 120.4 Radiator bottom chassis mount, will the screws be long enough to lock in the bracket?
> 
> 3) I've configured the flex bay with 120.3 (360) Mount with Ventilated Bay Covers, does that mean the case will include these mounts: http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-flex-bay-radiator-mount/ ? or are these sold separately?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help guys


1: Yes. Reservoir mounting will always require drilling as there are far too many brands with different sizes of bracket installations, if we pre-made a panel with holes for every type of reservoir and every size it would look like swiss cheese. It would also be a nightmare just to map out all of those mounting holes, so, we'll never do that.

2. I'd have to see what you're really looking to do here. A Vertical mount wouldn't be wise in the place you're putting a radiator.

3. If you ordered it with the 120.3 Flex Bay/Ventilated, then that's what is included. The link that you have there is what will be sent, so you don't need to order another. Though, I do think you might run in to some mounting issues if you're using a rad on the bottom and one in the flex bays if that bottom one is enormous.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rejoining the club with an S3 soon


Mordhaus Jr?
Still have the S8?


----------



## alltheGHz

hey guys, looking into an s3

I've checked ebay, craigslist, etc

does anyone know anyone who is selling one?

thanks m8s


----------



## iBruce

Anyone who hasn't seen the latest updated version of AquaSuite 2016, oh my it is beautiful.

This is just my secondary rig, the Mercury S8 test bench so only two banks of fans, three Sanyo Denki 120s on the 360 outboard rad and one Sanyo 120 rear exhaust, so only using two channels on the Aquaero, since its an open air chassis.

On my primary rig using Aquaero 6 LT and PowerAdjust 3 Ultra total of five channels.

I placed an AquaComputer inline (not stop plug) thermal sensor just after the D5 pump and as can be seen in the software, the pump raises the water temperature by 0.1C, very interesting.

The highest temp of the three sensors is the warm water directly off the CPU, and the lowest temp below is the sensor directly after the radiator, only a 0.9C difference as the water moves around the loop.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/aquasuite_zpstdfczwkb.png.html


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Anyone who hasn't seen the latest updated version of AquaSuite 2016, oh my it is beautiful.


This layout was actually in their previous one or two versions for some time - It just that you had to manually navigate to the file to activate that layout as it defaulted to their earlier style.

Now they fixed the software so it defaults to the new layout as you noted....


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> This layout was actually in their previous one or two versions for some time - It just that you had to manually navigate to the file to activate that layout as it defaulted to their earlier style.
> 
> Now they fixed the software so it defaults to the new layout as you noted....


My fault, I was slow to update, so the other day when finally did was an OH My Goodness it looks so great, and then I updated the firmware on both my A6s, wow just wow, picked up the first A6 way back in 2013, love all the amazing support AquaComputer keeps on delivering.

Mounting the Aquaero 6 LT onto the midchassis of the S8S to feature directly under two Bitspower PETG 16mm hard tubes.

Life with (2) Aquaero 6, XT and LT


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Mordhaus Jr?
> Still have the S8?


Sold the s8 to buy some guns I had been wanting but couldn't ever find for sale.

S3 is gonna be pretty cool if it comes out like the sketches I have drawn up for it. Can't decide if I want to pedestal or not.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Sold the s8 to buy some guns I had been wanting but couldn't ever find for sale.
> 
> S3 is gonna be pretty cool if it comes out like the sketches I have drawn up for it. Can't decide if I want to pedestal or not.


IMI Tavor TAR-21. Ready for any possible scenario, indoor or outdoor.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> IMI Tavor TAR-21. Ready for any possible scenario, indoor or outdoor.


That and the scar17 are on the to get list









Got a 6" 1976 python, sig p226 legion, Vickers glock 19, and an aimpoint pro for my ar







made the s8 money streeeeetttcchhh lol.

Anyone know if I can fit a 54mm thick rad up top and 54mm up front of the s3 with no issues? 36mm extended top btw. Can't decide if I want to do that or put 2 rads in a pedestal and use the flex Bay for something else.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> That and the scar17 are on the to get list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 6" 1976 python, sig p226 legion, Vickers glock 19, and an aimpoint pro for my ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the s8 money streeeeetttcchhh lol.
> 
> Anyone know if I can fit a 54mm thick rad up top and 54mm up front of the s3 with no issues? 36mm extended top btw. Can't decide if I want to do that or put 2 rads in a pedestal and use the flex Bay for something else.


Sweet necessary gear.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6eG_xuQDcg


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Castaile as to number 3 you will get one of those mounts if you configured it like that
> 
> Congrats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I drilled holes in the divider to mount my Res... No problem. Plus it's the easiest way, depending on your build, IMO, to mount it...
> 
> The 360mm mount isn't included, you'll have to buy it as an extra, at least I had to when I got my SM8...
> 
> Best of luck to you, on your build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 1: Yes. Reservoir mounting will always require drilling as there are far too many brands with different sizes of bracket installations, if we pre-made a panel with holes for every type of reservoir and every size it would look like swiss cheese. It would also be a nightmare just to map out all of those mounting holes, so, we'll never do that.
> 
> 2. I'd have to see what you're really looking to do here. A Vertical mount wouldn't be wise in the place you're putting a radiator.
> 
> 3. If you ordered it with the 120.3 Flex Bay/Ventilated, then that's what is included. The link that you have there is what will be sent, so you don't need to order another. Though, I do think you might run in to some mounting issues if you're using a rad on the bottom and one in the flex bays if that bottom one is enormous.


Much Appreciated for your help guys.

I plan on just running a single 480 rad up top and just run fans at front for now, I'll add another 360/240 when I run SLI but I reckon a 480 is more than enough to cool off an oc'ed 3770k and 980ti. I'm a little hesitant to drill holes into this case even though it's a mod-friendly case, but heck why not right? I might as well just add the additional radiator to the front and set up a drain valve









Even though it's my first WC loop, I'm so tempted to run hard tubes, esp for this SM8 beauty


----------



## X-Nine

If you go with hard tubing, please use some mandrels to bend the tubes. I see so many hand bent builds out there that just look so... Ick. It's rare to see a hand bent run that looks really good.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If you go with hard tubing, please use some mandrels to bed the tubes. I see so many hand bent builds out there that just look so... Ick. It's rare to see a hand bent run that looks really good.


"does the tubing in my build that looks like its been run over 50 times then trampled by sheep look good? please like subscribe and favorite, 1 like = 1 potato pls be nice."

90% of the builds with hand bent acrylic.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Mordhaus Jr?
> Still have the S8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the s8 to buy some guns I had been wanting but couldn't ever find for sale.
> 
> S3 is gonna be pretty cool if it comes out like the sketches I have drawn up for it. Can't decide if I want to pedestal or not.
Click to expand...

You did really good with the sale of the S8.








Back in the day, before Canada became so screwed-up towards guns, my pride and joy was my Marlin 1894.









I still can't decide on getting a ped or not.
Might be a useful addition for the S3 though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You did really good with the sale of the S8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, before Canada became so screwed-up towards guns, my pride and joy was my Marlin 1894.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide on getting a ped or not.
> Might be a useful addition for the S3 though.


marlin 1894 is such a classic.

my only marlin left is a model 60 from 1972. probably has around 30k rounds through it or so.

im thinking i might get the pedestal just in case i decide 2 rads isnt enough later on


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You did really good with the sale of the S8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, before Canada became so screwed-up towards guns, my pride and joy was my Marlin 1894.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide on getting a ped or not.
> Might be a useful addition for the S3 though.
> 
> 
> 
> marlin 1894 is such a classic.
> 
> my only marlin left is a model 60 from 1972. probably has around 30k rounds through it or so.
> 
> im thinking i might get the pedestal just in case i decide 2 rads isnt enough later on
Click to expand...

Ah, the Model 60, that's a real classic.









Moar rads. or extra space for the psu, etc.
The ped is a good plan, I may just have to click on that order form again too.


----------



## wermad

Datavac came in last week, but I never got a chance to use it until now. pretty impressive and will be using to clean stuff.

Adding some new additions to the tx:

-deathstalker chroma

-asus ares mk.1


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Datavac came in last week, but I never got a chance to use it until now. pretty impressive and will be using to clean stuff.
> 
> Adding some new additions to the tx:
> 
> -deathstalker chroma
> 
> -asus ares mk.1


wow.....super jelly of the ares 1.


----------



## wermad

things a pig. will need to prop it and do some new cooling mods for that side. I have a bunch of spare acrylic I may just cut out some fan openings or add some mesh.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Casters showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Obviously, much shorter then the stock hd casters but they should hold up.


What screw size does CaseLabs use for their casters? Did you need a new set for the new casters? Did the new set come with screws?


----------



## wermad

10-32 thread type, 3/8 long, homes or lowes should have these.

Im going to use the old screws. The casters came with machine screws which i won't need.


----------



## MR-e

So excited to soon join the club! In the last 2 months of gathering parts, I've been through: Inwin 901/909 - Lian Li PC-05SX/06SX/08WX - Phanteks Pro M Acrylic - Corsair 450D and now to a CaseLabs S8S! Build has been delayed and form factor changed sooo many times and now that I've got a solid case, I will stick with EATX


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> So excited to soon join the club! In the last 2 months of gathering parts, I've been through: Inwin 901/909 - Lian Li PC-05SX/06SX/08WX - Phanteks Pro M Acrylic - Corsair 450D and now to a CaseLabs S8S! Build has been delayed and form factor changed sooo many times and now that I've got a solid case, I will stick with EATX


That's good.
No more need to waste time with the mass-market cases, now that you have a *real* case.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Discussion happened awhile back. You can pain the chassis your self if you take the right steps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> That and the scar17 are on the to get list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 6" 1976 python, sig p226 legion, Vickers glock 19, and an aimpoint pro for my ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the s8 money streeeeetttcchhh lol.
> 
> Anyone know if I can fit a 54mm thick rad up top and 54mm up front of the s3 with no issues? 36mm extended top btw. Can't decide if I want to do that or put 2 rads in a pedestal and use the flex Bay for something else.


Shew doggy! Scar17 is a bad one. Got to fire one last weekend. Love them.


----------



## MR-e

Do you guys know if I can fit dual 360 slim rads in the top of an S8S? I ordered two hwlabs gts 360s and a 240 for the front.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Do you guys know if I can fit dual 360 slim rads in the top of an S8S? I ordered two hwlabs gts 360s and a 240 for the front.


I have found this picture on the internet, this is the link for the build information.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I have found this picture on the internet, this is the link for the build information.


good god that bent tube in the rear that goes from rad to rad...why would you not re do that.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good god that bent tube in the rear that goes from rad to rad...why would you not re do that.


That's not my case







, i just found the picture on the internet


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> That's not my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i just found the picture on the internet


i know i was just wondering why the owner wouldnt re do it


----------



## MR-e

Hmm, it seems it's only possible for the rads to be used with the extended top? Ugh, might have to order the extended top


----------



## Mega Man

I dunno if you can, you may of been better served with the s8, sorry :/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hmm, it seems it's only possible for the rads to be used with the extended top? Ugh, might have to order the extended top


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I dunno if you can, you may of been better served with the s8, sorry :/


Mega may be right, however, the extended top is certainly an option.

I just recently bought the extended top for mine, and I really like it.
Case Labs pricing is quite reasonable as well, imo.


----------



## MR-e

It's all good, the S8 is too high and not as aesthetically pleasing as the S8S in my opinion. I have sent an email to CL to ask if they can squeeze in the extended top to an order I made which hasn't shipped yet.

I currently have a 5930K almost new in box and a rampage v on order... It's kind of tempting to sell the 5930K and wait for BW-E. Hopefully a rampage vi black edition comes out or something @[email protected]!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good god that bent tube in the rear that goes from rad to rad...why would you not re do that.


That was my first thought when I saw that picture.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Me wanting for my STH10 lol, Ordered it Feb 26 so soon hopefully.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good god that bent tube in the rear that goes from rad to rad...why would you not re do that.


Probably thought - "ahh no one will ever see that...."


----------



## ACallander

"Here's is a quick shot of prototype 2 (BH2 - 20L) It's built like a tank and will move air like no other







Cable management is ultra clean for a small case. 2 HDD + 4 SSD support (Y)"

From caselabs Facebook


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> It's all good, the S8 is too high and not as aesthetically pleasing as the S8S in my opinion. I have sent an email to CL to ask if they can squeeze in the extended top to an order I made which hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> I currently have a 5930K almost new in box and a rampage v on order... It's kind of tempting to sell the 5930K and wait for BW-E. Hopefully a rampage vi black edition comes out or something @[email protected]!


Yeah, I like the profile of the S8S as well, but I need the extra height of the S8, for my top mounted fat rads, lol.

CL will likely add the extended top to your order.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> "Here's is a quick shot of prototype 2 (BH2 - 20L) It's built like a tank and will move air like no other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management is ultra clean for a small case. 2 HDD + 4 SSD support (Y)"
> 
> From caselabs Facebook


Hmmmm, BH7 prototypes please.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ixander*
> 
> I have found this picture on the internet, this is the link for the build information.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good god that bent tube in the rear that goes from rad to rad...why would you not re do that.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll bite ... what is so wrong with that rad to rad tube? Both bends look 90°, the straight part looks parallel to the rads. What is the noob in me missing?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, I like the profile of the S8S as well, but I need the extra height of the S8, for my top mounted fat rads, lol.
> 
> CL will likely add the extended top to your order.


I got the extended top added, just now need to play the waiting game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Ok, I'll bite ... what is so wrong with that rad to rad tube? Both bends look 90°, the straight part looks parallel to the rads. What is the noob in me missing?


The left corner bend(?), err... both bend points have massive ripple, which doesn't look too aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## iBruce

Just ordered the GSkill 4.0GHz 2x8GB memory kit from Newegg, swapping out the 3466.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232268&cm_re=gskill_tridentz-_-20-232-268-_-Product

Thank you _CaseLabs_ (green text) for providing a strong foundation for this build, physically and mentally. (and emotionally)









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5479_zpshxsrwy9c.jpg.html


----------



## MR-e

Bruce, update your build log! I need some inspiration while I wait on parts


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bruce, update your build log! I need some inspiration while I wait on parts


I just updated the memory 30minutes ago.

What more can I do?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The left corner bend(?), err... both bend points have massive ripple, which doesn't look too aesthetically pleasing.


Oh ... good point(s). I looked at the picture small, not blown up. Yeah ... not very attractive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bruce, update your build log! I need some inspiration while I wait on parts


Also - what? Bruce has a build log? Since when?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Ok, I'll bite ... what is so wrong with that rad to rad tube?


So much ripple on that tube you could go surfing on it....


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Oh ... good point(s). I looked at the picture small, not blown up. Yeah ... not very attractive.
> Also - what? *Bruce has a build log? Since when?[*/SIZE]


It's more of a pseudo build log, my primary signature build in progress. It's not a real build log, sort of spread out, *♫ here, there and everywhere ♫* - The Beatles.


----------



## iBruce

Sorry Snoopy, you can't go with us, dogs aren't allowed on the school bus.

Click for Snoopy WOOF!









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/84ed4d_zps9lhpwf2q.jpeg.html


----------



## kgtuning

To those who have pedestals with two radiators.. Do you have both as intakes, exhaust or one as intake and the other as exhaust?


----------



## smicha

I join the question - I will put 2x480 and curious if hot air is not affecting the second radiator if the first one is blowing hot air into the second one? Any tests on it?


----------



## wermad

Air flow one direction; one intake and the other exhaust (2x 560s). The top and bottom chambers of the tx are setup in the same layout but with 480s.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Air flow one direction; one intake and the other exhaust (2x 560s). The top and bottom chambers of the tx are setup in the same layout but with 480s.


Actually you hit the nail on the head. My question was really for my lower chamber of my SMA8 since it has two 560's.. It makes sense the way you have it. I was just worried about pushing "hot" air from one rad to another.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> To those who have pedestals with two radiators.. Do you have both as intakes, exhaust or one as intake and the other as exhaust?


in my s8 pedestal i used both rads as intakes and had no problems with temps.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I just updated the memory 30minutes ago.
> 
> What more can I do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Also - what? Bruce has a build log? Since when?


I've been browsing some CaseLabs + Aquacomputer threads and I see bits of Bruce's build every now and then. It's more like an easter egg hunt throughout the forum haha


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I've been browsing some CaseLabs + Aquacomputer threads and I see bits of Bruce's build every now and then. It's more like an easter egg hunt throughout the forum haha


Same, he shows up at such random spots except in his own buildlog


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I've been browsing some CaseLabs + Aquacomputer threads and I see bits of Bruce's build every now and then. It's more like an easter egg hunt throughout the forum haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> To those who have pedestals with two radiators.. Do you have both as intakes, exhaust or one as intake and the other as exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> in my s8 pedestal i used both rads as intakes and had no problems with temps.
Click to expand...

as I do as well, airflow does NOT need to be 1 in and one out.

Let's think of compressed air. You can have 5 inputs at "x" units, the SINGLE (in this example) output will be 5x units output. ( in this sense IWC or mmwc, inches/ mm water column )


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as I do as well, airflow does NOT need to be 1 in and one out.
> 
> Let's think of compressed air. You can have 5 inputs at "x" units, the SINGLE (in this example) output will be 5x units output. ( in this sense IWC or mmwc, inches/ mm water column )


Whoa kept it simple and stay away from the big words


----------



## Mega Man

Heh, never,


----------



## Castaile

Can you guys critique on this setup? I'm still planning the flow prior to all the wc purchases, I have the Merlin SM8 coming.

Hard tubing with 1x480 and 1x240 rad (yea kinda overkill for just a single gpu). The orange boxes are 90 degree rotary adapters.

I'm unsure about the green line going that far stretching across the case...



Thanks guys


----------



## Castaile

Alternatively...


----------



## X-Nine

Go with the second run you have. More cool down time, better looking runs.


----------



## wermad

order wont matter with temps. This is always preached in the wc thread. Simplicity is the best place to start but for the aesthetics aspect, you can go as you please to make it your own.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, finally finished my S5 build!

Final pics, wanted to show them off

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-jack-kramer-project-gem
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx


----------



## seross69

Looks good


----------



## alltheGHz

thanks, I think so too


----------



## szeged

nicely done, looks really good.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, but I do see the Res is not flush/leveled (might be the angle of the shot)


----------



## alltheGHz

ah thanks guys, it means alot

yeah, thats a big problem with that specific res, it is a dual slot res buy it didn't come with 4 grommets to attach a total of 4 of CL's flex bay mounting plates.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, finally finished my S5 build!
> 
> Final pics, wanted to show them off
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-jack-kramer-project-gem
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does anyone really believe he is "finished", or will he continue to tinker.... (looks great though)


----------



## wermad

I swore he was moving on to a bigger unit...


----------



## Killa Cam

whats the eta for caselabs accessories nowadays? i made an order last week and the estimate was 3-5 days. 2 years ago that would have been true but times have changed since cl has been booming


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> whats the eta for caselabs accessories nowadays? i made an order last week and the estimate was 3-5 days. 2 years ago that would have been true but times have changed since cl has been booming


They've been pretty good with shipping out the parts I keep ordering for mine, lol.
Roughly a week to fill the orders.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, finally finished my S5 build!
> 
> Final pics, wanted to show them off
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-jack-kramer-project-gem
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent execution of the build. Really turned out great bubba. + Rep on the persistence and looks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Does anyone really believe he is "finished", or will he continue to tinker.... (looks great though)


No I do not, I wasn't born yesterday.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I swore he was moving on to a bigger unit...


I thought the same thing. Interested where you got the sticker made for the ssd. Been looking for a place that can make those for ssd , hdd, and psu s


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, *finally finished my S5 build!
> *
> Final pics, wanted to show them off
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-jack-kramer-project-gem
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563377/build-log-caselabs-s5-5820k-gtx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1. No, you aren't done...









2. Rig looks good!









3. One more thing, you could use those cable comb thingy's, to straighten out those wild looking power cables....


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Does anyone really believe he is "finished", or will he continue to tinker.... (looks great though)


Ah thanks for the kind words, again, it makes the time invested worthwhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I swore he was moving on to a bigger unit...


Ya I was looking into a th10a/Goliath case, but it's just so big, so expensive, ect. New build in a while will be in one of those though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Excellent execution of the build. Really turned out great bubba. + Rep on the persistence and looks.
> No I do not, I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> TCO


Bubba, that's a new one







thanks for the kind words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I thought the same thing. Interested where you got the sticker made for the ssd. Been looking for a place that can make those for ssd , hdd, and psu s


That isn't a sticker, it's actually been laser engraved
It was SUCH a ghetto process, my engineering teacher and I had to figure it out. We took the picture or text or whatever we wanted to laser engraved and put it in word, then put the word format into the dimensions of the laser engraver base, and then it was a bit of trial and error (the plate that I had the GeForce logo engraved on actually has a version where the white color in the picture wasn't taken out was engraved, so it's kind of a blob of laser engraved metal). Cool if you have the recourses, if not, stickers are sweet too.


----------



## iBruce

CaseLabs running fast, clear the road.









Placed a simple 4.6GHz/1.300v(ballparked the volts) on the 6700K, then added the xmp 2.0 4000MHz profile, that was it booted right up, although did have to update the M8E bios to 1601.

The new Asus bios allows memory overclocks of 4133Mhz and 4200Mhz also. Those sticks only come in a 2x4GB kit and I needed a 2x8GB kit, yea buying this 4000Mhz kit makes little sense for practicality's sake, but my build is way too practical (kinda boring needed some pizzaz), so its a psychological feel-good part 4.0GHz CPU, so 4.0GHz memory modules.

Not sure if CPUZ is really measuring the memory frequency,







not sure just what the 4100MHz (blue box) is indicating, but Win10 task manager picked up the 4000Mhz overclock.

The two DDR4 modules do not run warm to the touch at all. Is there any other monitoring software that will read actual RAM frequency?

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/4000 memory 2_zpssbwrtktp.png.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/4000 memory_zpsl09w7qwm.png.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5496_zpsn3ypnjxl.jpg.html


----------



## Kimir

NB frequency is your cache/ring frequency, not the DRAM one.

DRAM Frequency 2000Mhz (x2, there is you 4000Mhz), like it's written on SPD tab for XMP 4000.
Aida64 and memtweakit will show you your DRAM frequency as well.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> NB frequency is your cache/ring frequency, not the DRAM one.
> 
> DRAM Frequency 2000Mhz (x2, there is you 4000Mhz), like it's written on SPD tab for XMP 4000.
> Aida64 and memtweakit will show you your DRAM frequency as well.


Thank you. +rep









Only have the free-version of AIDA64 so not much information there, and the timings are stock out of the box, one reviewer did drop them to 19-19-19, I'll do some bios tweaking later today.









Currently only GSkill is making a 2x8GB 4000 kit, others will follow no doubt. This is the kit I'll keep with the rest of the platform for the entire 3-4years of service life.

What is fast now won't be by 2019.









Just a shout out, Acronis is on super sale today at Newegg, a very good deal at $14.99 with a promo code: 0331SECUREDG19

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200094&cm_re=acronis-_-32-200-094-_-Product

Oh, and here's a new 2560x1440 wallpaper from Mr. Snef's Voodoo Lagoon Collection









http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/D1ff7eaa/02178_croatianboat_2560x1440.jpg

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/newmemory_zpss2tgs0cm.png.html


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 1. No, you aren't done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Rig looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. One more thing, you could use those cable comb thingy's, to straighten out those wild looking power cables....


oh no no no dude no way! I love that messy look, with the cables flowing freely! The cable combs may organize it, but I feel like it's a failed attempt at organizing them. I think it looks fine, as all the pcie cables are headed in the same direction and aren't fraying outwards. If you look closely towards the gpu, you can see the cable combs I 3d printed. thank you for the kind words though!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm actually printing out my own cable combs at work


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm actually printing out my own cable combs at work


Schweetz! Maybe do an enclosed one? though you gonna have to remove each line


----------



## alltheGHz

dude go enclosed for sure. I printed a "open" design, and it didn't hold the cables very well. there's actually supposed to be a 24 pin cable comb in the pics but it didnt work out too well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have Slices for both enclosed (big and small) and open (big and small)









Also finally got my Power Adjust Ultra USB 2 hooked up properly and working w/ Aquasuite in the M8 (just in time to tear it down for the revision lol) - Temp is actually my coolant temp at the GPU block



Do plan on ordering the flow sensor as well:


----------



## iBruce

Geez, Newegg is rough.

The Acronis 2016 $14.99 super sale I posted yesterday is GONE, now it's back up to $39.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200093&cm_re=acronis_2016-_-32-200-093-_-Product

Guess it was a one-day sale.









I got my activation key code shipped and on the way.


----------



## wermad

Yeah i hate those 24 and 1 hour sales. I always find out afterwards...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I might be getting a Aquero 5 LT soonish thanks to a fellow Atlanta based OCN member


----------



## wermad

CoolCasters on and are very quiet. TX sits a tad low and it doesn't look too out of the norm but the noise is very good. I took a chance and kept the old casters for a few more days as it got too busy to install the new ones. I cringed everytime i had to move the TX on the new floors. These casters are much more smooth and engage easier than the ones on my Ikea chair (







). Wish they made the same bolt pattern on some of the other and bigger units coolcasters.com sells but I got no time to adapt them and these guys do support the weight (up to 55kgs each) perfectly fine for my TX. I'm probably about 18mm lower so maybe a spacer of 3/4" would prop it up to the same height as before (not now though).



(new phone and still trying to figure out the camera, g4, so Mega be nice







)


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> CoolCasters on and are very quiet. TX sits a tad low and it doesn't look too out of the norm but the noise is very good.


They look great...!

Pity I cannot source them here in Australia otherwise I would grab a set for my case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> CoolCasters on and are very quiet. TX sits a tad low and it doesn't look too out of the norm but the noise is very good. I took a chance and kept the old casters for a few more days as it got too busy to install the new ones. I cringed everytime i had to move the TX on the new floors. These casters are much more smooth and engage easier than the ones on my Ikea chair (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Wish they made the same bolt pattern on some of the other and bigger units coolcasters.com sells but I got no time to adapt them and these guys do support the weight (up to 55kgs each) perfectly fine for my TX. I'm probably about 18mm lower so maybe a spacer of 3/4" would prop it up to the same height as before (not now though).
> 
> 
> 
> (new phone and still trying to figure out the camera, g4, so Mega be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


did i hear potato?


in all seriousness pic looks fine to me


----------



## wermad

Lol

Ares 1 and Phanteks w/ 3rd fan going in. Now to power on the Ares...need some atx plugs...damn, another small ppcs.com order


----------



## Mega Man

What do you mean atx plugs?

Eps plugs from the psu?


----------



## iBruce

The Hardware Labs SR2 MP 280 performs so well at low fan rotation in "Push Only", ideal for use in the S8S FlexBay, filling up all (7) bay slots.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/HWLSR2280MP-P-750_zpsbepk1332.png.html

But why does it drop to the middle of the pack in "Push-Pull"?

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/HWLSR2280MP-PP-750_zpsmop4gj6p.png.html

It just doesn't make any sense, and I don't understand it and won't believe it, it cannot be true, never never never.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy_zpsptwjvjuj.gif.html

Hey, you guys talking about casters, testing the D5 pump isolation today, if it all checks out inaudible at normal sitting distance at 0 to 50%PWR, no need for the 2.5inch Sorbo feet on the case, so maybe I'll pull out the CaseLabs HD casters and give them another walk around the block, they did look pretty sweet under there.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/671d1b54_IMG_0782_zpsps8vyvj0.jpeg.html

*edit: almost forgot, here's the awesome review: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2016/03/02/hardware-labs-sr2-280-multi-port-radiator-review/*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What do you mean atx plugs?
> 
> Eps plugs from the psu?


Yup









I got a great deal on some used psu's but with no cables. I have a bunch of spare cables and really can make or mod most of the necessary lines. These psu's take 8/eps-atx pins for the vga/accessories and i ran out of plugs. Time to place an order from ppcs.com since I was going to anyways.


----------



## iBruce

What's on the build menu for today?

Ahh nothin' special, just some "mom and pop" crunchy garlic teriyaki wings extra-wet with garlic knots on the side
*
"That's a lot a garlic."*

Extra-wet is always the best.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5521_zpsujvkzbj9.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Danger! Danger! Sauce too close to CL...Danger!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> My fault, I was slow to update, so the other day when finally did was an OH My Goodness it looks so great, and then I updated the firmware on both my A6s, wow just wow, picked up the first A6 way back in 2013, love all the amazing support AquaComputer keeps on delivering.
> 
> Mounting the Aquaero 6 LT onto the midchassis of the S8S to feature directly under two Bitspower PETG 16mm hard tubes.
> 
> Life with (2) Aquaero 6, XT and LT


Question. Did you AQ6 come with that backplate/cover on the back of the controller?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> My research shows that I need to use the Caselab nonconforming 5.25 flex bay mount to install the Aquaero 6 controller in the Caselab 5.25 flex bay. However, I spoke with Caselab and they were not able to absolutely confirm this since they believe that whatever mounting issues existed (believe the controller was smaller than 5.25) with their cases and the controllers were resolved about 1 year ago. I need a shorter mount to install the controller because the standard mount is too long and makes contact with the radiator mount (installing controller in upper chamber). If anyone can confirm that this is the correct mount, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I also found This short mount and This short mount.
> 
> Which mount do I need?
> 
> Thanks...Al


Update: I thought I'd provide a followup to my AQ6 mounting questions and show that the normal Caselab 5.25 flex bay mounts do work perfectly when installing the controller in their cases. I used the Caselab short adjustable mount and the controller sits flush and even. You *Do Not* need to use the non conforming mounts as in the past anymore.

Note: I just purchased my controller less than 2 weeks ago, so the newer units should most likely be ok. The older units from what I hear still needs the non conforming mount.


----------



## X-Nine

Which is good, for those buying a new unit, unfortunately for those who have an older unit, the problem renains.


----------



## wermad

Glad to hear it works







. From the AC forum, is it for units manufactured after 2014?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Did you AQ6 come with that backplate/cover on the back of the controller?


That's an additional passive heat sink that you can upgrade your A6


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. Did you AQ6 come with that backplate/cover on the back of the controller?


Optional extra....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-passive-heatsink-for-aquaero-6-black.html

Also available in RED... http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-passive-cooler-for-aquaero-6.html


----------



## IT Diva

Oooops,

Meant to post my question in the Aquaero thread . . .









Darlene


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Which is good, for those buying a new unit, unfortunately for those who have an older unit, the problem renains.


Yes. I should've qualified my statement and noted that I just purchased my controller less than 2 weeks ago. I will update my post.


----------



## sdmf74

I have a question possibly most suited for xnine or the case lab guys. I have a 12mm Mitec momentary switch not unlike the switches used in my merlin sm8 and I have been looking for about a week to find some of the QUICK DISCONNECT FEMALE TERMINAL CONNECTORS to wire the switch.
I found some on ebay and other places but its impossible to buy them online cause I dont know the size & they are too small too eyeball correctly.

Im limited on space so they dont have to be insulated and they can even be a tad smaller than what is used with the caselabs switches but dont have to be (there are so many different numbers listed on each connector its confusing). using approx 22awg wire
I cant find them locally either so if anyone knows where to get the correct size please help, thanks!


----------



## Fragger911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Alternatively...


Prefer the alternative for simplicity and its easier to get the air out the loop.
Also in the first routing plan the tube between the rads will be enormous long. If you want to bend this snake... good luck, if you use 90 degree adapter then it will be an expensive one.

my2cent


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That's an additional passive heat sink that you can upgrade your A6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Optional extra....
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-passive-heatsink-for-aquaero-6-black.html
> 
> Also available in RED... http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-passive-cooler-for-aquaero-6.html


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Alternatively...


What program are you using the create this diagram?

Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What program are you using the create this diagram?
> 
> Thanks


Can do this with excel easy peasy


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have a question possibly most suited for xnine or the case lab guys. I have a 12mm Mitec momentary switch not unlike the switches used in my merlin sm8 and I have been looking for about a week to find some of the QUICK DISCONNECT FEMALE TERMINAL CONNECTORS to wire the switch.
> I found some on ebay and other places but its impossible to buy them online cause I dont know the size & they are too small too eyeball correctly.
> 
> Im limited on space so they dont have to be insulated and they can even be a tad smaller than what is used with the caselabs switches but dont have to be (there are so many different numbers listed on each connector its confusing). using approx 22awg wire
> I cant find them locally either so if anyone knows where to get the correct size please help, thanks!


Without having the switch in my hand sit would be difficult for me to really tell you, but here are some options:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=vandal+cable


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragger911*
> 
> Prefer the alternative for simplicity and its easier to get the air out the loop.
> Also in the first routing plan the tube between the rads will be enormous long. If you want to bend this snake... good luck, if you use 90 degree adapter then it will be an expensive one.
> 
> my2cent


Yea I wasn't too sure about the long route touring across the case.

Will go with this second one.

Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What program are you using the create this diagram?
> 
> Thanks


I use paint.net: http://www.getpaint.net/index.html

It's a "dumbed-down" version of PS which also uses layers. And it's free


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Without having the switch in my hand sit would be difficult for me to really tell you, but here are some options:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=vandal+cable


They would be the same ones that you guys use (the smaller ones). I dont need the whole assembly ie PPC's, just a couple of the small non-insulated push on crimp connectors (female)


----------



## wermad

The pins that go into the actual switch (and not the mb)? I had to research a bit but I found "spade" connectors (or pins) and they worked great for the 19/21mm switches. On the 16mm, the pins were quite smaller and so I ended up compressing the spade connector a bit with my pin crimping tool. This made it tight enough to use the smaller pins. I'm not sure if your 12mm switches have the pins as small as the 16mm switches. But if yes, these spade connectors will work.

Btw, you really want these tight and snug; too loose and it maybe a pita to do the whole thing again if it comes off, especially with hardware inside your case. The connectors did slip on properly on the 19/21mm switches but some just needed a slight squeeze with the crimping tool to make them snug. Are you planning to swap switches frequently?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Yea I wasn't too sure about the long route touring across the case.
> Will go with this second one.
> Thanks!
> 
> I use paint.net: http://www.getpaint.net/index.html
> It's a "dumbed-down" version of PS which also uses layers. And it's free


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Can do this with excel easy peasy


Thanks


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The pins that go into the actual switch (and not the mb)? I had to research a bit but I found "spade" connectors (or pins) and they worked great for the 19/21mm switches. On the 16mm, the pins were quite smaller and so I ended up compressing the spade connector a bit with my pin crimping tool. This made it tight enough to use the smaller pins. I'm not sure if your 12mm switches have the pins as small as the 16mm switches. But if yes, these spade connectors will work.
> 
> Btw, you really want these tight and snug; too loose and it maybe a pita to do the whole thing again if it comes off, especially with hardware inside your case. The connectors did slip on properly on the 19/21mm switches but some just needed a slight squeeze with the crimping tool to make them snug. Are you planning to swap switches frequently?


Correct, female push ons for the back of the switch, Yeah the spades on the back of the mitec 12mm switch are quite small but comparing them to the spades on the back of the smaller reset switch installed in my merlin sm8 look to be the same size and I know those connectors from caselabs would work if I could get my hands on a couple of em .

I wont be swapping them frequently but I want to get it right cause the case they are going in is an alpinetech G+ vaping box mod (similar to a hammond 1590g enclosure). With the 1850mah battery installed its gonna be very tight so I may just solder direct but would rather use connectors.
(I searched dna200 modders club/forums with no luck)


----------



## wermad

You might want to consider some other standard electrical quick disconnect function if this is not permanent and will need frequent removal. But the spade connectors will work fine just as long as you squeeze them a bit to grab the smaller "prongs" of the smaller switches.

Edit: pins are called: "2.8mm spade connectors"


----------



## ruffhi

I remember seeing a Caselabs case (S5 I think) that had decals all over it ... a big solid block. It was primarily black and white and I think it was Grand Theft Auto inspired. Does this ring any bells? Does anyone have a link to some pictures?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I remember seeing a Caselabs case (S5 I think) that had decals all over it ... a big solid block. It was primarily black and white and I think it was Grand Theft Auto inspired. Does this ring any bells? Does anyone have a link to some pictures?


Maybe this one....?

*Lineare Ekstase by Marcel*: Link


----------



## ruffhi

Yep - that's it. And CaseLabs have it in their gallery ... duh - should have looked there.

+REP


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Yep - that's it. And CaseLabs have it in their gallery ... duh - should have looked there.
> 
> +REP


To Live in Infamy, For Ever

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to say BitsPower did really well on their current GPU waterblock designs. .

Loving their Passthru's as well, need to snag a few more then start marking where they'll be going in the case:


----------



## hyp36rmax

*I have officially joined the Crew!*

















*Here's a time lapse of putting the S5 together. Man it was like Christmas!*






*Build Log: #ProjectEVO:* Link


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey, looks good! Love the white caselabs cases


----------



## Blackvette94

I have a pretty much brand new SMA8 with some great extra options up for sale on Ebay if anyone is interested


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Do have to say BitsPower did really well on their current GPU waterblock designs. .
> 
> Loving their Passthru's as well, need to snag a few more then start marking where they'll be going in the case:


You have some NERV









Looks good







. Did you get the intel retail edge discount last year? Lucky dog


----------



## Ripple

I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.







I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


That is the way it fits and no worries case is well made enough to support it!!!


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


It is indeed "suspended", but you can buy a radiator mount as an extra. I bought one for my S5 because I didn't feel comfortable with just the four screws holding the PSU. Also, I reckon it looks better!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed "suspended", but you can buy a radiator mount as an extra. I bought one for my S5 because I didn't feel comfortable with just the four screws holding the PSU. Also, I reckon it looks better!
Click to expand...

He means psu support, and you can bit it is NOT NEEDED I buy them because it bugs me to have unused holes


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


PSU Support


----------



## Methodical

dbl post


----------



## iBruce

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5585_zpsmhl5ys0g.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5586_zpsn5lfuhxb.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5587_zpsnmhy1fj8.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5588_zpskte2absy.jpg.html


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5585_zpsmhl5ys0g.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5586_zpsn5lfuhxb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5587_zpsnmhy1fj8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5588_zpskte2absy.jpg.html


Where be dem dam PWM pumps? eBay?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


In the S8S, the PSU really does sit fairly far away from the ventilation below, not sure if my S8 was the same way.

I'm using a Seasonic in Hybrid mode so mounting "fan up" this time, but yea, you would think if mounting fan down the PSU would mount closer to the honeycomb vents below to bring in clean outside air.

Ventilation with slightly warmer chassis interior air is just as good I would think.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5603_zpsiytymn65.jpg.html

More S8S goodness:

Mine is tri-tone gunmetal and white interior, so while the exterior is black with white accents, the rear panel remains gunmetal with white accents. May look confusing in a single photo, but in person it looks pretty good.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I just moved into the Mercury S8S and so far I love it. It fits perfectly on my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how the PSU is installed. If I screw it to the back of the case, it is suspended about a half inch from the bottom of the case. Is there a fan filter or grommets to support it? Am I missing some hardware? Thanks in advance.


This IS a CL case, no worry about support for your typical ATX PSU, there's enough support for it without needing rails below it.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This IS a CL case, no worry about support for your typical ATX PSU, there's enough support for it without needing rails below it.


Yup, (4) screws is all I've ever used, but then I've only mounted 750watt and 850watts PSUs, if I was mounting a 1200w or 1500w, I would get the support bracket.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5601_zpsmh5olrig.jpg.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Yup, (4) screws is all I've ever used, but then I've only mounted 750watt and 850watts PSUs, if I was mounting a 1200w or 1500w, I would get the support bracket.


I mounted the 1300W EVGA G2 without a bracket. No Problem.

TCO


----------



## szeged

I mounted the evga 1600w in the s8 with no problems.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I mounted the evga 1600w in the s8 with no problems.


Or ridiculously large PSUs... lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I mounted the evga 1600w in the s8 with no problems.


Not all of us can wear purple hooves and turn heads.









These pics not to confuse, it's a new EK part, I just placed the Bitspower deluxe white stop plug to close the intake since I'm using Bits white fittings all around.

This is the EK X3 150 Lite Reservoir.

It's made for the dual pump top, but I'm going to mount the 150 tube and black res top with (3) ports to an XRES with Mayhems Extreme white fluid, yea think it might look ok.

Was going to use the X3 standard res top (last pic) in white with only (1) port, but prefer the three port top, it just looks much more serious, like something szeged would use in his rig.









Nice aesthetic? Black three port res top, white Bits stop plug and Extreme white coolant?









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5590_zpse3hdtkqk.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5593_zpsgchyra5s.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5594_zpsczlounaf.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5595_zpsage06bsf.jpg.html


----------



## seross69

I mounted 2 evga 1500 watts no problem


----------



## iBruce

The X3 150 Lite res comes with a specialty fitting (a coupler) to mount directly to the dual top. But then you must use the res top as an inlet port.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-res-x3-150

I think the two parts present an improved aesthetic when used separately, but some may appreciate the look of mounting the res on top of the dual top.

Here's some pics.

Dat last pic, woooooooooo.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5612_zpsb1a7s3tk.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5613_zpsbd5h9bxb.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5621_zpskvksc3qx.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

two nzxt 750w and one 1000w. Custom mounted, no brackets:





I also had twin V1000s w/out the bracket in the STH10:


----------



## Mega Man

2 LEPA 1600w in one, 2 1kw super flowers another.
2 x1250 seasonic in others (individually)

1 more Lepa waiting


----------



## alltheGHz

1X EVGA 750 G2

Moral of the story; don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## wermad

When did it go from owners not using the psu bracket to how-many-psu's-I-have e-peen contest???


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> When did it go from owners not using the psu bracket to how-many-psu's-I-have e-peen contest???


Why not???


----------



## Mega Man

I was just trying to give him confidence to use it..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 1X EVGA 750 G2
> 
> Moral of the story; don't worry, you'll be fine.


Sometimes, one is enough...to rule them all!


----------



## szeged

and sometimes you need...a *legion* of them!


----------



## wermad

A legion of Manicorns....that would tear the universe a new one....

To arms!


----------



## Mega Man

Hmm mm


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why not???












I try to hide my epeen in a metaphor or wrap it an enigma since no virtual condom is quite large enough.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to hide my epeen in a metaphor or wrap it an enigma since no virtual condom is quite large enough.


OMG


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You have some NERV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you get the intel retail edge discount last year? Lucky dog


Lol no but can't wait for the summer sale, they're already showing that the sale items will be revealed soon







only at Master status but by next year I should be at Legend for the really big discount


----------



## X-Nine

Damn those new BP stop fittings are gorgeous!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> When did it go from owners not using the psu bracket to how-many-psu's-I-have e-peen contest???


This started because @iBruce was giving "Advice" to someone stating that they would need PSU brackets to mount a PSU larger than an 850w in a Caselabs Case.









TCO


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Damn those new BP stop fittings are gorgeous!


"Silver Shining" for me.....


----------



## alltheGHz

oh wow that looks nice

wont it interfere with the side panel?


----------



## Biggu

Ugh reading this thread is like pure torture. Case labs is late getting mine shipped to me, Tomorrow marks 7 weeks since I placed my order. I called them about a week ago and they said it would ship in the next day but it never did. Don't want to keep bothering them but I may have to soon.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Damn those new BP stop fittings are gorgeous!


...yes, they are.

Deluxe White for me. Woooooooo.

Since the HWL MPs have so many extra alternative ports, you can use at least two as aesthetic stops. Some might say they have no function, I would argue that point.









They pick up your accent color and spread it around your build, adding aesthetic uniformity, yea we enthusiasts know they are only cosmetic, but the untrained eyes that drop into our offices and peek at our rigs, they think those gorgeous white parts do something unexplainable beyond imagination, and that's the whole point of using them, to astonish others and leave them thrilled.

How come every time I write a post the ocn spell-bot underlines my words in red even though they are spelled correctly? Cuz the spell-bot ain't too bright.









I'm using two of the Bits deluxe white gas cap stop fittings on each HWL MP rad and one on top of the EK 150 Lite res top, connected to the XRES REVO below.

Hmmm, maybe I can find other places to put them in the loop,without looking like I'm trying too hard.









Nope, I can only use (5) of them, need to pick up (1) more today.

Cool Story Bro:

I mailed PPCS two months ago, I'm like "hey you guys offer all the "Premium" Bits stop fittings in every color they make, but why don't you offer them in deluxe white? And PPCS DukeMan was like " Oh we have an entire box of those in deluxe white we never opened, we just forgot to ever post them on the site."










I'm like, "get that page up, move those parts".

True story, so they had at the time 100 of the gas cap stops in deluxe white (and nobody knew), now down to 88.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-g1-4-deluxe-white-stop-fitting.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5151_zpsvn30nbkq.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5222_zpsyq4zebtg.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5304_zpsobmlggqq.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5595_zpsage06bsf.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> This started because @iBruce was giving "Advice" to someone stating that they would need PSU brackets to mount a PSU larger than an 850w in a Caselabs Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


No, no, no...

I only said he didn't need a support bracket for 750w and 850w PSUs.

Then the Big Dogs chimed in with dem Kilowatt PLUS PSUs, and it all got out of hand.









I was only suggesting to a newcomer to err on the side of safety, the bracket with an extremely large and heavy PSU would help him sleep better at night.









I was wrong, I underestimated the strength of CaseLabs sheet aluminum, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kill me now, I have limited experience and a feeble mind.









.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Ugh reading this thread is like pure torture. Case labs is late getting mine shipped to me, Tomorrow marks 7 weeks since I placed my order. I called them about a week ago and they said it would ship in the next day but it never did. Don't want to keep bothering them but I may have to soon.


When you get your case, and look at what is in the box, the wait will have been worth it!









First thing that I was impressed with, was the box itself! Then opening it up, WOW the case is packed with the utmost care. Everything is Top Quality!

Enjoy your CaseLabs case, when you get it..


----------



## MR-e

Bruce you going with a single pump in your S8S? I'm hoping to make it down to the post office after work and pick mine up. I'm stuck on what Res + Pump setup to go with. Hopefully when I piece the rads together, I'll have an idea of what to do for the tube runs + Res/Pump.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> No, no, no...
> 
> *I only said he didn't need a support bracket for 750w and 850w PSUs.*
> 
> Then the Big Dogs chimed in with dem Kilowatt PLUS PSUs, and it all got out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only suggesting to a newcomer to err on the side of safety, the bracket with an extremely large and heavy PSU would help him sleep better at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong, I underestimated the strength of CaseLabs sheet aluminum, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kill me now, I have limited experience and a feeble mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> " if I was mounting a 1200w or 1500w, I would get the support bracket."












TCO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> This started because @iBruce was giving "Advice" to someone stating that they would need PSU brackets to mount a PSU larger than an 850w in a Caselabs Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> No, no, no...
> 
> I only said he didn't need a support bracket for 750w and 850w PSUs.
> 
> Then the Big Dogs chimed in with dem Kilowatt PLUS PSUs, and it all got out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only suggesting to a newcomer to err on the side of safety, the bracket with an extremely large and heavy PSU would help him sleep better at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong, I underestimated the strength of CaseLabs sheet aluminum, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kill me now, I have limited experience and a feeble mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Before ppl go into rage mode about brands they don't like, let me share:

Even Mountain Mods, with slightly smaller aluminum gauge, doesn't need a bracket. It held a TPQ850w and later a TT TP-1200W-B. The custom MM I also had held a Cooler Master 1500w massive unit. I did use the brackets with my first CL, TH10 (non A), but I quickly realized you don't need them









With my TX, even though it came with them, they are awkward to install and simply just get in the way. The TX psu bracket-panel for the rear is thick gauge, where it manages without issues, even after being extended a couple of inches







.

(edit-wermad: found his post):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Yup, (4) screws is all I've ever used, but then I've only mounted 750watt and 850watts PSUs, *if I was mounting a 1200w or 1500w, I would get the support bracket*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5601_zpsmh5olrig.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

Gee, they are rubbing my nose in it like a dog in his poo, bad dog









Hahahaha, well that's what I would do.

Up to an 850watt I'd just use the four screws, doubling that weight? I'd use the bracket. In the end it's up to the user to decide, CL has never issued a hard and fast rule or recommendation for the PSU bracket have they?

Have they?

So the answer is "whatever you feel comfortable with", hell I've seen enthusiasts using that Mercury/Marlin PSU bracket for a 450watt fanless sku. WHY? because they felt they needed it I guess.









Better safe than sorry.

Maybe someone from CaseLabs can find out if there exists an actual recommendation for at what size PSU, you should add the bracket.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/

Honestly I remember long ago seeing this part first on a Merlin (Marlin), it looked a bit out of place and clumsy, aesthetically a no go for me, but others might think it totally rocks.









Where is that CL dude with the weight recommendations? (pacing the floor)









Marlin, I've got fishing and baseball on my mind.

...


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bruce you going with a single pump in your S8S? I'm hoping to make it down to the post office after work and pick mine up. I'm stuck on what Res + Pump setup to go with. Hopefully when I piece the rads together, I'll have an idea of what to do for the tube runs + Res/Pump.


I have the EK XRES REVO 150 and the XTOP REVO dual serial, and two separate EK reservoirs the X3 150 white and the X3 150 Lite.

Plans so far are using the single pump XRES with an AquaComputer PWM D5 using a single Aquaero 6 LT channel.

Looking at the dual serial top right now, maybe can find a way to overkill place the part in this short loop only cooling a 6700K.









*Running both pumps in simulcast, for only a 6700K, oh that makes me ROFLing.







*

OK, seriously, yes I can help you with Res and Pump setup, I've went over every possible mounting location within the S8S, so yea I can save you some time and point out the various choices of placement some very obvious and a few others needing moderate modding.

I'm cutting a hole in the midchassis deck, a 64mm hole to insert a 60mm X3 res, lining the hole with CaseLabs U-Channel grommet liner, only the top half of the res tube and res top will rise above the deck and be seen in the visible aesthetic portion of the build.

But there are other less complicated mounting options.

*Long Live the S8S!*









I picked up this 64mm saw to make the cut.


----------



## VSG

For what it's worth, I did buy the PSU support bracket for my EVGA 1600T2. Perhaps it is just for peace of mind, or perhaps it is placebo but I feel better with it


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For what it's worth, I did buy the PSU support bracket for my EVGA 1600T2. Perhaps it is just for *peace of mind*, or perhaps it is placebo but I feel better with it


Exactly, "the placebo effect", thank you Doctor.









Whatever makes you sleep better at night, that's the ONLY RULE, until CL gives us some weight restrictions on the strength of the rear panel 4-screw mounting.

_Doo Be Doo Be Doo. exchanging glances._


----------



## szeged

i just used the psu mount for the first time an hour ago...it might not make the mounting sturdier but it sure makes mounting the psu easier if youre a butterfingered derp like me.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For what it's worth, I did buy the PSU support bracket for my EVGA 1600T2. Perhaps it is just for peace of mind, or perhaps it is placebo but I feel better with it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For what it's worth, I did buy the PSU support bracket for my EVGA 1600T2. Perhaps it is just for *peace of mind*, or perhaps it is placebo but I feel better with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, "the placebo effect", thank you Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you sleep better at night, that's the ONLY RULE, until CL gives us some weight restrictions on the strength of the rear panel 4-screw mounting.
> 
> _Doo Be Doo Be Doo. exchanging glances._
Click to expand...

I've got the supports for all the PSUs in all my CL cases . . . . not because I worry about the case aluminum, but because PSUs, even the best of them, are not all that consistent on the threading quality where the mounting screws engage.

The more you work on a build, take the PSU in and out to fit other bits and pieces, the threads always get progressively worse.

I like the aesthetic of the support and the strain relief it adds so the screws have less to hold by themselves.

D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i just used the psu mount for the first time an hour ago...it might not make the mounting sturdier but it sure makes mounting the psu easier if youre a butterfingered derp like me.


Only Case I have built in that I felt needed a PSU support mount is the Parvum. The acrylic is very light but Parvum provide the cubes for the PSU to Sit on also.

TCO


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I've got the supports for all the PSUs in all my CL cases . . . . not because I worry about the case aluminum, but because PSUs, even the best of them, are not all that consistent on the threading quality where the mounting screws engage.
> 
> The more you work on a build, take the PSU in and out to fit other bits and pieces, the threads always get progressively worse.
> 
> I like the aesthetic of the support and the strain relief it adds so the screws have less to hold by themselves.
> 
> D.


Exactly!







The cases don't require them. They are for the those situations where the integrity of the threads on _the PSU itself_ are suspect.


----------



## iBruce

We have a Winner!

Darlene always nails it!









So at what PSU weight does the PSU threading begin to give up?

Or is it the repeated placement and removal that eventually fatigues the metal?

Both factors.

.


----------



## MR-e

Bruce, what are you using to secure your res? I'm picturing a puncture in the mid plate and then???


----------



## Costas

In regards to the PSU support bracket, I also find that it helps in preventing some flex on the rear threaded panel on the PSU itself.

Basically the PSU support panel helps the PSU rather than the case as the case simply does not need that extra help...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> oh wow that looks nice
> 
> wont it interfere with the side panel?


Nah... Made sure that there was plenty of clearance for the side panel cover before knocking up that drain port contraption.


----------



## Killa Cam

i have mounted my psu both with or without the bracket and both worked fine. but i still prefer to use some support when not using the bracket such as putting soft foam under the psu for a more comfortable experience. a restful psu is a happy psu.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bruce, what are you using to secure your res? I'm picturing a puncture in the mid plate and then???


The XRES and UNI mount will provide the support resting on the chassis floor, noise absorption with (4) one inch Sorbo feet.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5336_zpsa2leeiti.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5335_zpssvqwxnmq.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5341_zpsuyaamrwv.jpg.html

If I go separate 60mm x 150mm reservoir, I believe the 64mm diameter of the modded hole and the 2.2mm thickness of the compressible rubber U-Channel liner would allow the res to support itself, suspended (even filled with coolant) with only minor lateral assistance from soft tubing runs to the adjacent radiator and Bitspower passthrough.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/uchannel_zpsw9rb6hfa.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4747_zps1mftdoxu.jpg.html

But let me know what you have in mind for your S8S, and we can go from there. If you are using an Aquaero 6 for system control, go ahead with an AquaComputer D5, the USB OR the PWM.

let me know what you have in mind so far.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm taking a 120mm plate cover and cutting it with a hole saw to mount the res from the underside so the inlet/outlet ports will be in the pedestal side and only the main tube and top will be in the main case side


----------



## szeged

K finally got pics of my new to me S3




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












spoilers because 7 pictures total and i dont want to kill someones phone battery.

doing my own paint job on some parts such as the flex bay, i/o panel and pci-e cover. Dont know if ill do much else, i dont want the color to become the main color, i want it to highlight the black.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm taking a 120mm plate cover and cutting it with a hole saw to mount the res from the underside so the inlet/outlet ports will be in the pedestal side and only the main tube and top will be in the main case side


Exactly what I'm doing, only my substrate is the mid-chassis deck not the 120mm plate cover (chassis floor) to pedestal below.

Same idea, keep all the working parts below, behind the scenes and the gorgeous res tube filled with coolant rising up into the aesthetic upper chamber.

Don't forget to run a string of LEDs around the res tube in the lower chamber (pedestal side) so they shine up through the tube, nice effect.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Easy to do with the Aqualis pro I'm using, or might snag a Photon 270


----------



## iBruce

Cannot find a "feature" location for the dual serial top, not with adequate _Zen_ spacing, unless I give up a rad, and that's not gonna happen.

The mid-bay is the only remaining area, looks crammed in there.

So it will be saved for a brand new CaseLabs case (yet to be announced) crossing fingers and toes, beginning this year maybe I hope, which will eventually become Skylake E or Kaby Lake.

Here's the pics in the midbay, yea not so nice.









But the part is so beautiful, must find a way to feature it in a build.

This first pic, XRES REVO in the background, is the better choice, and that's the way it goes.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5627_zpszhzyutya.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5629_zpsk9db2xix.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5630_zpsbiw8snc6.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

Hey, where is everybody?









Anyhoo, working the next four days on my rig, going to get close to finishing ever aspect should be completed by Monday, except the hard tubing.

Gonna be one sweet S8S.

Oh dat full top window view should be exciting.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5634_zpsuvvb4xew.jpg.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Hey, where is everybody?


I suppose waiting on our Hourly Bruce post.

TCO


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I suppose waiting on our Hourly Bruce post.
> 
> TCO


Waiting in anticipation or ad nauseum?









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5640_zpsps4pasjo.jpg.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Waiting in anticipation?


As long as your satisfied.



TCO


----------



## MR-e

I love the eloops Bruce! My turn to chime in, I got the S8S from the post office yesterday and oompf, that's one heavy duty box!
I got done binning some 5820K's and best I got was a 4.5GHz chip at 1.30V







I think tonight I'll spend time putting together the case


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I love the eloops Bruce! My turn to chime in, I got the S8S from the post office yesterday and oompf, that's one heavy duty box!
> I got done binning some 5820K's and best I got was a 4.5GHz chip at 1.30V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tonight I'll spend time putting together the case


OH Wow, congratulations. How did you score an S8S?

I heard they were going EOL December 31st last year, anyway its an amazing case, the best CL so far imho, that top window so close to your hardware.









The eLoop 140mm are 29mm thick, I measured before buying and the FlexBay clamshell design fan/rad mounts allow for 35mm of clearance, so they mount up just fine. (I soft mounted mine)

But they do not work well with the Demciflex filter directly in front of them, airflow drops off significantly.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b14-ps-bionic-fan-140x140x29mm.html

Show us some photos when you get that bad boy assembled, and have fun.


----------



## MR-e

I was browsing PPCs and stumbled across their Chassis section and found they had 1 last S8S. It was an easy choice from there


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I was browsing PPCs and stumbled across their Chassis section and found they had 1 last S8S. It was an easy choice from there


OH man, that's outrageous, I saw that case.

If you need any parts just ask me, I have the white mid chassis, right side bar, ATX mobo tray and EATX mobo tray if you want to add a bit of white.

Also have three gunmetal exterior S8S panels, let me know if you want to make yours a two tone, I can help you there.









You could add a gunmetal top window panel and take my three gunmetal exterior panels and have an awesome gunmetal/black S8S.

Let me know.


----------



## MR-e

Haha, I'm good thanks Bruce! I ordered the extended ventilated top, EATX tray and PSU bracket from CL, which I picked up yesterday too! The only panel I'm considering is the window ventilated panel to add another rad. But I already have 2x 360 + 1x 240 HWLabs GTS rads. Don't think I _need_ moar, but moar is fun









Edit - Newegg just delivered the DataVac ED500 to my office







I live by a saw mill so our house is super dusty. This should help with running the case filterless


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Haha, I'm good thanks Bruce! I ordered the extended ventilated top, EATX tray and PSU bracket from CL, which I picked up yesterday too! The only panel I'm considering is the window ventilated panel to add another rad. But I already have 2x 360 + 1x 240 HWLabs GTS rads. Don't think I _need_ moar, but moar is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Newegg just delivered the DataVac ED500 to my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live by a saw mill so our house is super dusty. This should help with running the case filterless


Geez, I can't get rid of these extra S8S parts no matter how hard I try.









Thought about taking them to a certified Prismatic Powders applicator and having them coated with the Super Chrome

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/USS-4482/Super-Chrome/

There's an applicator located only a few miles south of PPCS, that might be a nice look for the exterior.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/pdcoat_zpsasntrgvc.png.html

Should I do that?









The S8S is an easy assembly, only takes 45minutes moving slow. Pics please when you get the time.


----------



## wermad

What parts? I got a friend who just got an S8 and he's an upgrade machine. He might pick them up from you.









Well, my $13-priority mail ppcs.com package arrived. I was able to put all the contents with a bit of packing peanuts in a $6 priority small box....







. Its just cables and some plastic atx plugs. It should take the beating. Maybe these are 20% cooler peanuts....??? Idk


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What parts? I got a friend who just got an S8 and he's an upgrade machine. He might pick them up from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my $13-priority mail ppcs.com package arrived. I was able to put all the contents with a bit of packing peanuts in a $6 priority small box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its just cables and some plastic atx plugs. It should take the beating. Maybe these are 20% cooler peanuts....??? Idk


I was thinking of the Super Chrome powdercoat. The Great Creator says, it's a difficult coating to maintain that requires a clear top coat and has also been discontinued by Prismatic Powders.









So I may have some S8S specific panels to lend for nothing, to a CaseLabs enthusiast needing them, if they just pay the shipping.

I only need a gunmetal ATX mobo tray for my S8 Mercury test bench, anybody has one they are not using?









Here is what I have to give away, if you pay shipping, I will gladly send.

Mercury S8/S8S ATX mobo tray-white

Mercury S8/S8S SSI EEB mobo tray-white

Mercury S8/S8S midchassis section-white

Mercury S8/S8S right side rail-white

hold on, I may have more parts to release, give me 10minutes...

Ok, that didn't take long...

I also have to give away:

S8S front panel gunmetal

S8S side panel ventilated/solid gunmetal

S8S side panel ventilated/window

of course I would only send them to a CaseLab owner.









.


----------



## MR-e

Bruce, is your Side Window Ventilated panel Black? If so, I'll take it off you!


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bruce, is your Side Window Ventilated panel Black? If so, I'll take it off you!


Sorry M8, I'm using the black ventilated window.

I only have a gunmetal ventilated window to send out.









Don't make me cry, this wristwatch, I could have saved three more people.









.


----------



## MR-e

Dang haha, didn't see the Gunmetal in your description so I thought I'd ask


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I was thinking of the Super Chrome powdercoat. The Great Creator says, it's a difficult coating to maintain that requires a clear top coat and has also been discontinued by Prismatic Powders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I may have some S8S specific panels to lend for nothing, to a CaseLabs enthusiast needing them, if they just pay the shipping.
> 
> I only need a gunmetal ATX mobo tray for my S8 Mercury test bench, anybody has one they are not using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have to give away, if you pay shipping, I will gladly send.
> 
> Mercury S8/S8S ATX mobo tray-white
> 
> Mercury S8/S8S SSI EEB mobo tray-white
> 
> Mercury S8/S8S midchassis section-white
> 
> Mercury S8/S8S right side rail-white
> 
> hold on, I may have more parts to release, give me 10minutes...
> 
> Ok, that didn't take long...
> 
> I also have to give away:
> 
> S8S front panel gunmetal
> 
> S8S side panel ventilated/solid gunmetal
> 
> S8S side panel ventilated/window
> 
> of course I would only send them to a CaseLab owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sent him a pm to reach out to you if he's interested









Nice gesture dude


----------



## Bandalo

I finally pulled the trigger on a Merlin SM8 after a few years of waiting. It's time to retire the old Mountain Mods case.

Quick initial question: I picked up one of the Monsoon MMRS res/pump combos for the new case. Is it possible to fit one of the CL Reservoir Mounts into the SM8? I'd rather drill the 4 holes in the case to mount the plate, then be able to swap plates in the future if I change configs. I'm just not sure if it will fit between the grommet holes.


----------



## alltheGHz

I'm assuming you're talking about the long cylindrical res, correct? If so, then yeah you could probably cram it between the two flex bay mounts. As far as mounting goes you might need to get a bit creative there


----------



## Bandalo

I'm thinking mounting in a location like this build:



I just want to use the CL reservoir mounting plate rather than bolting directly to the case. This plate:



That way in a year if I decide to move things around, I can just buy another $12 plate and swap it with 4 screws rather than a $50 chassis part and have to take the whole case apart.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I'm thinking mounting in a location like this build:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to use the CL reservoir mounting plate rather than bolting directly to the case. This plate:
> 
> 
> 
> That way in a year if I decide to move things around, I can just buy another $12 plate and swap it with 4 screws rather than a $50 chassis part and have to take the whole case apart.


A few screw holes will not hurt anything so youwould not have to replace panel!!


----------



## Bandalo

It would depend on how I was going to rearrange things next time I upgrade or swap parts. Those 4 reservoir mounting holes might not be obvious, or they might stick out like a sore thumb. If I do a mounting plate from the start though, it's cheap to get it back to "stock" conditions if I want or need to.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I'm thinking mounting in a location like this build:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to use the CL reservoir mounting plate rather than bolting directly to the case. This plate:
> 
> 
> 
> That way in a year if I decide to move things around, I can just buy another $12 plate and swap it with 4 screws rather than a $50 chassis part and have to take the whole case apart.


I'm in the same boat as you with the merlin coming in. But my concern is there isn't enough space to mount the plate between the 4 cable management holes without partially blocking them. The plate has a width of 11.3cm. Can other SM8 owners give us a hand?


----------



## iBruce

This shirt is very funny

FlashBios, get it? I have two bios chips on my board, wooooooooo, move Bios 1 to Bios 2 ROG command.









Here's the link if you wanna buy it.

http://www.awesomesaucenetwork.com/store/flash-bios-heavy-metal-gray-t-shirt

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/flash-hm1_zpsgnz39cko.jpg.html


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> This shirt is very funny
> 
> FlashBios, get it? I have two bios chips on my board, wooooooooo, move Bios 1 to Bios 2 ROG command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link if you wanna buy it.
> 
> http://www.awesomesaucenetwork.com/store/flash-bios-heavy-metal-gray-t-shirt
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/flash-hm1_zpsgnz39cko.jpg.html


Sometimes i think tou have entirerly too much time on your hands?!!!!!!!!


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sometimes i think tou have entirerly too much time on your hands?!!!!!!!!


I do a 16hour day, everyday so maybe you are right.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I do an 18hour day, everyday so maybe you are right.


Well need to spend more time with oatients and kess in computet!! Lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well need to spend more time with oatients and kess in computet!! Lol


If only I owned a Batman decoder ring.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> If only I owned a Batman decoder ring.


I can let you borrow mine??? It is a special one helps with the ladies also!!! Up and last all night!!!


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I can let you borrow mine??? It is a special one helps with the ladies also!!! Up and last all night!!!


When you arrive at the end of a long 14-month build, the excitement mounts, and maybe I look to the community for more emotional support, cuz I'm almost done. Yay


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> When you arrive at the end of a long 14-month build, the excitement mounts, and maybe I look to the community for more emotional support, cuz I'm almost done. Yay


Know the feeling but mine was 3 yrs if changes and mistakes!!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Getting closer!*


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I'm thinking mounting in a location like this build:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to use the CL reservoir mounting plate rather than bolting directly to the case. This plate:
> 
> 
> 
> That way in a year if I decide to move things around, I can just buy another $12 plate and swap it with 4 screws rather than a $50 chassis part and have to take the whole case apart.


The SM8 doesn't support that plate, but the idea of making a replaceable mounting panel so you don't have to keep adding new holes in the chassis is a good one . . . especially if you like to change things up on a more frequent basis . . . .

I'd suggest using some 3/8" acrylic to make a custom version that relieves at the oval pass thrus on the left and the round grommets on the right so that its actual usable width is at least an inch or so wider than just the distance between the grommets.

Make it tall enough that it reaches from an inch or two below the lower grommets to about the same above the upper grommets.

Use four screws at the corners to hold it to the case . . . . . drill and tap the acrylic for the res mounts, or drill it thru and relieve the backside of the hole for a screw head if the res has to be screwed on from the back.

When you change the res, just make new mounting holes in the acrylic, or make a new acrylic that screws to the case with the same holes as originally.

Darlene


----------



## Bandalo

What is the actual distance between the oval and circular grommet holes on the SM8?


----------



## MR-e

Whoop Whoop! Here comes a new S8S! Leaving it in this state for now, will brain storm rad placement and tube runs for a bit











Spoiler: Pics Inside


----------



## wermad

White and two-tone are making a brief run again:
Quote:


> White and two tone are coming back in limited runs. Next run April 22, 2016 to May 2, 2016


http://www.overclock.net/t/1576416/white-and-two-tone-are-coming-back-in-limited-runs-next-run-april-22-2016-to-may-2-2016


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well emailed CL about my Two-toned STH10 (gunmetal/black) KC said my case has had a slight delay but should ship out by end of the week this was Wednesday. Friday still no update status to shipped.
Hopefully not this week it will be next week, Really excited can't wait too get my STH10 together and see how it looks =)

Edited: I stand corrected and very excited =D


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> What is the actual distance between the oval and circular grommet holes on the SM8?


I have an SM8 w/ Pedestal... Do you want the measurement with or without grommets?

With Grommets, it is a hair more than 70mm, from the edge of the center, of the round hole...

Without Grommets. It measures, PDC, to 80mm...


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> White and two-tone are making a brief run again:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> White and two tone are coming back in limited runs. Next run April 22, 2016 to May 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1576416/white-and-two-tone-are-coming-back-in-limited-runs-next-run-april-22-2016-to-may-2-2016
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I think I'm going to have to order one, I can't take it anymore! lol


----------



## tiger style

Hello,

I received my SM8 yesterday and I'm excited to start building soon.

My plan was to have one 480 radiator which will go on top as an exhaust and one 360 in the front as an intake. I was going to stick a few dust filters to the inside of the front ventilated grill but once everything is assembled, it'll make them inaccessible to clean. I've got a DataVac but don't want to blow dust into the case and don't really want to buy a vacuum cleaner just to clean the front filters.

Sticking dust filters on the top cover will be a lot easier to take out and clean, so is there any downside to have the top rad as an intake and the front as exhaust?

Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> I think I'm going to have to order one, I can't take it anymore! lol


Why only 1 need at least 2 for spare!! ????


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> I think I'm going to have to order one, I can't take it anymore! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why only 1 need at least 2 for spare!! ????
Click to expand...

My closets are bursting with "spare" cases and parts lol. I'm gonna catch hell for this monster x9 that's about to become a spare.


----------



## X-Nine

I don't even bother with filters anymore, even on other brands. They're far too restrictive. There's only two places on earth dustier than Colorado, and I still manage to bust open the rig and clean it every month. Takes 5 minutes and that's less time than cleaning dust filters AND the inside of the case where dust will still get in.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't even bother with filters anymore, even on other brands. They're far too restrictive.


ah ok thanks. I've already bought some white Silverstone ones and want to play it safe so will fit them and see how it goes. So nothing wrong with the top as an intake and the front as exhaust?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't even bother with filters anymore, even on other brands. They're far too restrictive. There's only two places on earth dustier than Colorado, and I still manage to bust open the rig and clean it every month. Takes 5 minutes and that's less time than cleaning dust filters AND the inside of the case where dust will still get in.


Same here, I also live in a dusty area, especially in the summer.
I tried a Demciflex kit on a 932 years ago, and found them to be quite restrictive.
As you said, dust will still find its way into the case, even with filters.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> ah ok thanks. I've already bought some white Silverstone ones and want to play it safe so will fit them and see how it goes. So nothing wrong with the top as an intake and the front as exhaust?


Nothing wrong with it but would cool better if both were intakes and exhaust out the back!! The rad that is exhausting will be using hot air from computer to cool water. Wont make much of a differance but will some!!


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have an SM8 w/ Pedestal... Do you want the measurement with or without grommets?
> 
> With Grommets, it is a hair more than 70mm, from the edge of the center, of the round hole...
> 
> Without Grommets. It measures, PDC, to 80mm...


Perfect, thanks! Looks like the mounting plate from CL will be about 33mm too wide.


----------



## MR-e

Does anyone have a picture of the 140.3 (420) flex-bay mounted on the front of the SMA8? I'm trying to picture it will full fan coverage without any gaps.

Thanks!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't even bother with filters anymore, even on other brands. They're far too restrictive.
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok thanks. I've already bought some white Silverstone ones and want to play it safe so will fit them and see how it goes. So nothing wrong with the top as an intake and the front as exhaust?
Click to expand...

I always go with as much intake as possible and leave less fans as exhaust. Typically I do: Intake in the top, front, bottom and exhaust out back. I run the exhaust fan as fast as the intakes to keep a constant stream of air flowing through.


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I'm thinking mounting in a location like this build:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to use the CL reservoir mounting plate rather than bolting directly to the case. This plate:
> 
> 
> 
> That way in a year if I decide to move things around, I can just buy another $12 plate and swap it with 4 screws rather than a $50 chassis part and have to take the whole case apart.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you with the merlin coming in. But my concern is there isn't enough space to mount the plate between the 4 cable management holes without partially blocking them. The plate has a width of 11.3cm. Can other SM8 owners give us a hand?


I plan to do the same thing. I already have my reservoir/pump combo mounted to the plate and I took a picture to give you a representation of what it will look like sitting in that position. My whole reasoning of using this is not only to mount the res/pump, but also to cover those two circular holes seeing as I will not be using them. As far as cables are concerned, I modified the $6 panel that separates the power switch and the main chamber to accommodate running fan cables.


----------



## TUFinside

You guys excited me with all that new stuff !!! i had to move to a temporary flat recently and my precious hardware is packed in boxes, can't touch it...on the good side, i'll reassemble the machine with brand new hardware in my S8S, except for the GPU ! I'm still waiting for a CPU release and Pascal later this year ! Long live Caselabs !


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I always go with as much intake as possible and leave less fans as exhaust. Typically I do: Intake in the top, front, bottom and exhaust out back. I run the exhaust fan as fast as the intakes to keep a constant stream of air flowing through.


With my NAS (Nova X2M), I have two intake fans blowing air over 6 HDDs, 2 140s intake on top and 1 120 exhaust at the back. My HDD temps were fine (about 30°C) and the inner two HDDs (in the stack of four) were hotter than the other two. Periodically, I would take the side off for maintenance and I found that the temps were fantastic for the days I had it off (ie got much better exhaust).

I turned off the two top 140 intakes and now ...

Code:



Code:


ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:43:03 2016
ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:56:03 2016
ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 22 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:01:03 2016
ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:09:03 2016

... temps are rock solid at 23°C.

tl;dr too many in-take fans can trap hot air in your case.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> With my NAS (Nova X2M), I have two intake fans blowing air over 6 HDDs, 2 140s intake on top and 1 120 exhaust at the back. My HDD temps were fine (about 30°C) and the inner two HDDs (in the stack of four) were hotter than the other two. Periodically, I would take the side off for maintenance and I found that the temps were fantastic for the days I had it off (ie got much better exhaust).
> 
> I turned off the two top 140 intakes and now ...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:43:03 2016
> ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:56:03 2016
> ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 22 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:01:03 2016
> ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:09:03 2016
> 
> ... temps are rock solid at 23°C.
> 
> tl;dr too many in-take fans can trap hot air in your case.


Thank you ! i was asking myself about putting top fans as intake , i suspected it could create hot air pockets, much clear now.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Thank you ! i was asking myself about putting top fans as intake , i suspected it could create hot air pockets, much clear now.


I just took a closer look at my temps ... and while my HDD temps have come down, my CPU temps have gone up.


Spoiler: Info from March 20th ...



Code:



Code:


MB temperature 39.000 C

cpu.0.temperature: 23 C
cpu.1.temperature: 21 C
cpu.2.temperature: 22 C
cpu.3.temperature: 22 C

ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 26 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:43:02 2016
ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 28 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:49:02 2016
ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 27 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:56:03 2016
ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 26 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:49:03 2016
ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 25 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 13:01:03 2016
ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 25 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 13:09:03 2016







Spoiler: Info from April 8th ...



Code:



Code:


MB temperature 37.000 C

cpu.0.temperature: 29 C
cpu.1.temperature: 28 C
cpu.2.temperature: 30 C
cpu.3.temperature: 28 C

ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:43:03 2016
ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:56:03 2016
ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 22 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:01:03 2016
ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:09:03 2016





My NAS CPUs are passively cooled so they need a flow of air over them. With the top fans off, they are getting a 'dirty' air flow from the HDD fans.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I just took a closer look at my temps ... and while my HDD temps have come down, my CPU temps have gone up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info from March 20th ...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB temperature 39.000 C
> 
> cpu.0.temperature: 23 C
> cpu.1.temperature: 21 C
> cpu.2.temperature: 22 C
> cpu.3.temperature: 22 C
> 
> ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 26 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:43:02 2016
> ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 28 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:49:02 2016
> ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 27 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:56:03 2016
> ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 26 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 12:49:03 2016
> ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 25 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 13:01:03 2016
> ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 25 C, Short test completed Sun Mar 20 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 14 13:09:03 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info from April 8th ...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB temperature 37.000 C
> 
> cpu.0.temperature: 29 C
> cpu.1.temperature: 28 C
> cpu.2.temperature: 30 C
> cpu.3.temperature: 28 C
> 
> ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:43:03 2016
> ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:56:03 2016
> ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 22 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:01:03 2016
> ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:09:03 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NAS CPUs are passively cooled so they need a flow of air over them. With the top fans off, they are getting a 'dirty' air flow from the HDD fans.


can you put fans on cpu heatsinks ?


----------



## alltheGHz

guys, for the two tone CL sale coming up, does it include gunmetal grey two tones?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I always go with as much intake as possible and leave less fans as exhaust. Typically I do: Intake in the top, front, bottom and exhaust out back. I run the exhaust fan as fast as the intakes to keep a constant stream of air flowing through.
> 
> 
> 
> With my NAS (Nova X2M), I have two intake fans blowing air over 6 HDDs, 2 140s intake on top and 1 120 exhaust at the back. My HDD temps were fine (about 30°C) and the inner two HDDs (in the stack of four) were hotter than the other two. Periodically, I would take the side off for maintenance and I found that the temps were fantastic for the days I had it off (ie got much better exhaust).
> 
> I turned off the two top 140 intakes and now ...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ada0 WD-WCC4*****A3N: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:43:03 2016
> ada1 WD-WCC4*****0R7: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada2 WD-WCC4*****2X2: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:56:03 2016
> ada3 WD-WCC4*****AAN: 22 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 12:49:03 2016
> ada4 WD-WCC4*****1PR: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:01:03 2016
> ada5 WD-WCC4*****77L: 23 C, Short test completed Fri Apr  8 04:02:04 2016, Long test completed Mon Mar 28 13:09:03 2016
> 
> ... temps are rock solid at 23°C.
> 
> tl;dr too many in-take fans can trap hot air in your case.
Click to expand...

I've never had that issue, and I'm on build 20 something. Was your exhaust fan matching or exceeding your intakes?


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well since we are talking about Airflow, New pc with be a Skylake (6600K) air cooled for now by Cryorig R1 Ultimate. In my STH10 Order 3x120 bracket for the front and Mid plates have the 3x120 mounting cut outs.

Well be better going for positive pressure or like Xnine says all intakes with exhaust out the back at same speed as the intakes?

Edit fans probably willbe EK Vadars


----------



## wermad

just curious, anyone knows if there are cable combs just for the wires? In other words, no sleeve? Or something similar. Ill ask the sleeve thread as well.

My cables are all over the place and seeing i have spools of 18awg, im thinking of just doing custom (primarily black/white with a few red lines). Thanks & +1


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> just curious, anyone knows if there are cable combs just for the wires? In other words, no sleeve? Or something similar. Ill ask the sleeve thread as well.
> 
> My cables are all over the place and seeing i have spools of 18awg, im thinking of just doing custom (primarily black/white with a few red lines). Thanks & +1


If you have the closed combs then they will work even with no sleeving or with sleeving.

see below picture. I do not know where you buy these now..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know someone who might be printing some up soon







well not chrome, but might due temperature color changing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know someone who might be printing some up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not chrome, but might due temperature color changing


Those are black and that is just the cover to protect it!!

Pulls right off


----------



## DarthBaggins

Interesting. . .









think I need to hurry up and invest in my own 3D printer so I can stop using the one here at work


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I just took a closer look at my temps ... and while my HDD temps have come down, my CPU temps have gone up.
> 
> My NAS CPUs are passively cooled so they need a flow of air over them. With the top fans off, they are getting a 'dirty' air flow from the HDD fans.
> 
> 
> 
> can you put fans on cpu heatsinks ?
Click to expand...

Not really. Motherboard is C2550D4I that comes with inbuild CPUs and cooler. Their current temps 30°C isn't really an issue. I might try with one of the top 140s on. Maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I've never had that issue, and I'm on build 20 something. Was your exhaust fan matching or exceeding your intakes?


Exhaust fan RPM was about the same as the intake fans. the 1 x 120 exhaust couldn't clear the 2 x 120 + 2 x 140 intake air.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well since we are talking about Airflow, New pc with be a Skylake (6600K) air cooled for now by Cryorig R1 Ultimate. In my STH10 Order 3x120 bracket for the front and Mid plates have the 3x120 mounting cut outs.
> 
> Well be better going for positive pressure or like Xnine says all intakes with exhaust out the back at same speed as the intakes?
> 
> Edit fans probably willbe EK Vadars


Both of the above examples are positive pressure.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If you have the closed combs then they will work even with no sleeving or with sleeving.
> 
> see below picture. I do not know where you buy these now..


Tnx sir







. Looks like mainframecustoms.com has em (and moar







!)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tnx sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like mainframecustoms.com has em (and moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !)


thank you now I know where to find these again!! and like you said more for a good price!!


----------



## wermad

The collars...wow...me wants


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The collars...wow...me wants


Those are nice but would not look as goid with 2 colors like i am doing!!

The aluminun ones interest me as i have had the acyrlic ones break!!!


----------



## Mega Man

I think those collars are useless, 6? We need 8 hole for the most part !


----------



## VSG

There are 8 hole versions also.


----------



## Mega Man

I did not see those when I was there.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I did not see those when I was there.


Yea they are in 6 packs and not bad price either but out of stock of all the colors ?


----------



## wermad

Mega:


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, is there a specific part number for the 140.2 flexbay with support for 30mm fans? the eloops i'm looking at are 29mm and the website only lists support for 25mm fans


----------



## wermad

It should fit. Theres about 5-10mm of a gap once you bolt on the front mesh/vented cover. I just looked at mine and i can clearly see enough space for 30mm fans. Though i would skip any bumpers or gaskets.

Edit: crappy pic but you can barely make out the gap:


----------



## Xclsyr

Check iBruce's photos - he uses eloops no problems in the rad mounts. You may have to be careful with the size of your screw heads though


----------



## Burt Macklin

I need some advice, please.
Planning on getting a S5 case, I have this here pump and this holder - what else would I need to attach it to 120.2 mount for flex-bay?
Is there another another option that would work better?
And if so, what CL accessory would I need?
Thanks!


----------



## Biggu

Burt, I think you would need something like this

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-bracket-120mm-fan-vertical

I don't know how well it would work with that pump/ res combo though. maybe both the brackets together? Also if you haven't bought your case yet, Ive got a new caselabs s5 I'm putting for sale. Assembled just un used.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> I need some advice, please.
> Planning on getting a S5 case, I have this here pump and this holder - what else would I need to attach it to 120.2 mount for flex-bay?
> Is there another another option that would work better?
> And if so, what CL accessory would I need?
> Thanks!


I have an S5 and using the EK UNI Pump bracket









You can fit it with an Alphacool Monsta 86mm thick Radiator up front.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Burt, I think you would need something like this
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-bracket-120mm-fan-vertical
> 
> I don't know how well it would work with that pump/ res combo though. maybe both the brackets together? Also if you haven't bought your case yet, Ive got a new caselabs s5 I'm putting for sale. Assembled just un used.


Didn't you Case finally arrive? How come your selling it already?


----------



## Burt Macklin

Thanks, guys.
I was considering that bracket, actually, just need to check if the mounting hole spacing is correct (that pictured pump is a bit different, I'm not sure if mine would fit).


----------



## Biggu

[quote name="hyp36rmax"

Didn't you Case finally arrive? How come your selling it already?
[/quote]

Yes/no, Ive had the S5 laying around a bit and I was going to use it to build a Sim Racing rig but I decided to just run a second monitor and keyboard off my main since it will be right next to it.

my SMA8 Is supposed to be delivered today according to UPS tracking however it hasn't updated since the 9th so we will see.


----------



## typercivic93

So many awesome and beautiful Caselabs Builds in this thread. It has been an inspiration for me and gave me the final push over to buy one. Been mulling over a SMA8 for a year and finally pulled the trigger on one. Going to be moving everything from my 750D over, plus add another loop. Can't wait! The waiting game is killing me. HAHA.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> [quote name="hyp36rmax"
> 
> Didn't you Case finally arrive? How come your selling it already?


Yes/no, Ive had the S5 laying around a bit and I was going to use it to build a Sim Racing rig but I decided to just run a second monitor and keyboard off my main since it will be right next to it.

my SMA8 Is supposed to be delivered today according to UPS tracking however it hasn't updated since the 9th so we will see.[/QUOTE]

Ah I see! Building a Sim rig shortly also. What wheel setup are you planning to use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> So many awesome and beautiful Caselabs Builds in this thread. It has been an inspiration for me and gave me the final push over to buy one. Been mulling over a SMA8 for a year and finally pulled the trigger on one. Going to be moving everything from my 750D over, plus add another loop. Can't wait! The waiting game is killing me. HAHA.


Patience is definitely a virtue with CaseLabs. It's like Christmas when your chassis arrives.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, any suggestions on how to mount an Aqualis Pro to the 280 flexbay? Also, judging by the base, I'd need to run a male/female extender before connecting the fitting for clearance right?

Aquaulis Pro


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Patience is definitely a virtue with CaseLabs. It's like Christmas when your chassis arrives.


Yes it is, and it's something that I don't do very well. LOL







However I am taking the waiting time to continue to research and plan the loop, and fittings and the such so that when the case does arrive, I will have everything ready. Well almost ready, minus a few small things that I will order only after I have put together the case so that I don't over/under order fittings, etc. It will also give me time to work on my daughter's pink themed build I promised her. LOL.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> Yes it is, and it's something that I don't do very well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I am taking the waiting time to continue to research and plan the loop, and fittings and the such so that when the case does arrive, I will have everything ready. Well almost ready, minus a few small things that I will order only after I have put together the case so that I don't over/under order fittings, etc. It will also give me time to work on my daughter's pink themed build I promised her. LOL.


I did the same thing. I'm still ordering fittings!! haha. Hopefully i got everything I needed in this last round up.


----------



## tiger style

Hello, I'm getting ready to start building soon and plan to mount the res/pump into the case and it's worrying me. I'm a little embarrassed to say I haven't used a drill before and have visions of me destroying a beautiful panel.

I don't trust anyone else to do it but have zero faith in my abilities too. I know how clumsy I can be. I've bought a shiny new Bosch, specifically for the build (I'm sure it'll come in handy to destroy other things too). What's the best way to get this right first time? Tap a little hole with a nail (makeshift centre punch) drill a pilot hole then drill the hole proper?

I bought a bottom mount just in case I might need it but will practice drilling holes into it.

Thanks


----------



## wermad

So tempting....any chance this will make it for the white run?????





Maybe they'll do another run during launch, ?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello, I'm getting ready to start building soon and plan to mount the res/pump into the case and it's worrying me. I'm a little embarrassed to say I haven't used a drill before and have visions of me destroying a beautiful panel.
> 
> I don't trust anyone else to do it but have zero faith in my abilities too. I know how clumsy I can be. I've bought a shiny new Bosch, specifically for the build (I'm sure it'll come in handy to destroy other things too). What's the best way to get this right first time? Tap a little hole with a nail (makeshift centre punch) drill a pilot hole then drill the hole proper?
> 
> I bought a bottom mount just in case I might need it but will practice drilling holes into it.
> 
> Thanks


First, learn how to use the drill on some scrap material of some kind. That way, you get to know how it feels, what to do and what not to do.

As far as when it comes to drilling your case, put some masking tape (most recommend Frog Tape) on the panel to be drilled, measure, mark, measure again, center punch where the holes go and drill the holes. Sorry if this sounds goofy or whatever but it's kind of like telling someone how to swim or ride a bicycle. Words don't really work.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> First, learn how to use the drill on some scrap material of some kind. That way, you get to know how it feels, what to do and what not to do.
> 
> As far as when it comes to drilling your case, put some masking tape (most recommend Frog Tape) on the panel to be drilled, measure, mark, measure again, center punch where the holes go and drill the holes. Sorry if this sounds goofy or whatever but it's kind of like telling someone how to swim or ride a bicycle. Words don't really work.


couldnt have said it any better. repped


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> First, learn how to use the drill on some scrap material of some kind. That way, you get to know how it feels, what to do and what not to do.
> 
> As far as when it comes to drilling your case, put some masking tape (most recommend Frog Tape) on the panel to be drilled, measure, mark, measure again, center punch where the holes go and drill the holes. Sorry if this sounds goofy or whatever but it's kind of like telling someone how to swim or ride a bicycle. Words don't really work.


Very helpful good sir. Thank you. I will practice. Is there a ballpark figure as to what the torque setting for aluminum is, I should keep it low right?


----------



## MocoIMO

Has anyone tried to mount an aquaero 5 LT under a 31mm top?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With Goliath I wonder if the secondary motherboard thingy is ready yet... It is a really sexy case.


----------



## wermad

Is it full atx or just itx/matx? Wonder how much space would be there once you stuff your thick 560s, front rads, and dual AX1500s and EVGA 1600s (for sli Titan Xs of course














)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> First, learn how to use the drill on some scrap material of some kind. That way, you get to know how it feels, what to do and what not to do.
> 
> As far as when it comes to drilling your case, put some masking tape (most recommend Frog Tape) on the panel to be drilled, measure, mark, measure again, center punch where the holes go and drill the holes. Sorry if this sounds goofy or whatever but it's kind of like telling someone how to swim or ride a bicycle. Words don't really work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful good sir. Thank you. I will practice. Is there a ballpark figure as to what the torque setting for aluminum is, I should keep it low right?
Click to expand...

You don't want to use a clutch when drilling, drilling you want your bit to spin, you don't want to push pressure on the bit if possible (at least too much pressure ) al is easy, you will do fine


----------



## Costas

Another tip for drilling into aluminium is to use a lubricant such as WD40 on the drill bit.

This helps prevent the swarf etc from sticking to the flutes of the bit and thereby causing galling on the work surface.

Really useful when working with step drills etc.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You don't want to use a clutch when drilling, drilling you want your bit to spin, you don't want to push pressure on the bit if possible (at least too much pressure ) al is easy, you will do fine


Impact drill ftw!







(jk!







)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello, I'm getting ready to start building soon and plan to mount the res/pump into the case and it's worrying me. I'm a little embarrassed to say I haven't used a drill before and have visions of me destroying a beautiful panel.
> 
> I don't trust anyone else to do it but have zero faith in my abilities too. I know how clumsy I can be. I've bought a shiny new Bosch, specifically for the build (I'm sure it'll come in handy to destroy other things too). What's the best way to get this right first time? Tap a little hole with a nail (makeshift centre punch) drill a pilot hole then drill the hole proper?
> 
> I bought a bottom mount just in case I might need it but will practice drilling holes into it.
> 
> Thanks


Go buy yourself some frog tape, and a real center punch, even an "automatic" one. They're like 6 bucks at home depot. Always put down frog tape before any drilling or cutting so you can mark what your doing.

And remember to measure twice, or three times, because messing up is easy if you aren't 110% sure of what you're doing.


----------



## wermad

I find any hole @ and under 1/4" is best done w/ bit(s) (use pilots holes and/or step up the size as you go). Anything larger then this, get yourself a nice step bit. They're pretty pricey at the local stores, so Harbor Freight is a nice alternative (check ebay too). These guys are a dream for doing holes for tubing and fittings/bulkheads. Once you're pushing 1.5" or larger, you want to go w/ hole-saw or use a dremel type tool w/ the proper bits and accessories (works best for acrylic). Lube is crucial as mentioned and just careful not to add too much weight/pressure on the drill or you can buckle the panel. Support (as mentioned as well) is ideal, especially with the smaller gauge panels.

I haven't used the infamous frog tape, but I haven't had issues with duck blue (and white) tapes. The cheap stuff from dollar/.99$ stores can be crappy sometimes, so use these for other non detail mods (such as grinding).


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I haven't used the infamous frog tape, but I haven't had issues with duck blue (and white) tapes..


Yep - Even standard painters masking tape works well...


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> I bought a bottom mount just in case I might need it but will practice drilling holes into it.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if the SM8 comes with fan hole covers where your top radiator goes but if it does use those for practice since you're going to take them out anyway.

Otherwise, you're getting some good advice from some of the best around here. That's why I haven't posted any more comments and let the big dogs bark.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yep - Even standard painters masking tape works well...


As long as it does't leave stick-uhm and comes off mostly hole, its pretty decent. Some soapy water will usually take care of any residue if you get any. Though the pc matte finish from CL can make it a bit tricky to clean. I hear the frog-tape is great for painting, especially when a fine line is desired.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> As long as it does't leave stick-uhm and comes off mostly hole, its pretty decent. Some soapy water will usually take care of any residue if you get any. Though the pc matte finish from CL can make it a bit tricky to clean. I hear the frog-tape is great for painting, especially when a fine line is desired.


You need to use the 14 day painters tape and not regular masking tape and you won't get any residue.


----------



## Mega Man

and dont leave it on long term.....


----------



## wermad

We're talking about the cheap stuff, not fancy stuff. Some cheap stuff works great, some of it is crap, leaves residue and/or won't come off whole. I can't really drop a bunch of cash on fancy tape when $6 blue duck works just as good for average mods. If i go all out with things like ghost flames, yeah, we'll go for the fancy stuff


----------



## Biggu

Personally I always use basic blue painters tape and Ive never had any issues with it.


----------



## X-Nine

Frog tape is like 6 bucks for 60 yards, so it's cheap, and leaves no residue.


----------



## Duality92

I swear by edge lock. http://www.scotchblue.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotch-BlueBrand/Scotch-Blue/Resources/Edge-Lock-Protector/?WT.mc_id=www.scotchblue.com/AdvancedEdgeLock

Green for when it's the factory paint, orange for when it's a self painted surface. I've used both, they work great. I'm sure Frog Tape does exactly the same, I just never used it.


----------



## tiger style

You guys rock. Thanks for the advice. Rep added for everyone. I've ordered an automatic centre punch and some frog tape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> I don't know if the SM8 comes with fan hole covers where your top radiator goes but if it does use those for practice since you're going to take them out anyway.


I forgot about the blanking panels. That's a good place to start.

Thanks!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> You guys rock. Thanks for the advice. Rep added for everyone. I've ordered an automatic centre punch and some frog tape.
> I forgot about the blanking panels. That's a good place to start.
> 
> Thanks!


I did not get any +rep







o wait.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Frog tape is like 6 bucks for 60 yards, so it's cheap, and leaves no residue.


Checking walmart.com, the 1" frog tape (.94) 45 yard is about the same price as the 2" (1.88) 60 yard blue duck tape. Not sure where you can find them cheaper locally(?)... The 60 yard 2" (1.88) frog is like $14 at walmart, unless you buying them in bulk online or something to get them cheaper? Good info to share with the rest of us









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Personally I always use basic blue painters tape and Ive never had any issues with it.


Yeah, I've been using it for years. I've tried Scotch and Duck, and I prefer the later. Though its a bit darker and it can make your pencil or marker line disappear at times.

Avoid the harbor freight blue 2". I've purchased it on a few occasions and the adhesion is pretty loose. And it costs about the same as the stuff I use all the time.

I prefer the 1.88 to also help with larger tools such as jigsaws and band saws. I just cover the panel nicely to avoid scratching the finish. It also worked great when I did the mesh inserts of my panels.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> We're talking about the cheap stuff, not fancy stuff. Some cheap stuff works great, some of it is crap, leaves residue and/or won't come off whole. I can't really drop a bunch of cash on fancy tape when $6 blue duck works just as good for average mods. If i go all out with things like ghost flames, yeah, we'll go for the fancy stuff


$4.30 14 day tape. Nothing fancy. No ghost flames required.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all!
Does anyone use this Aqua-Computer Filter?

If so, how much restriction does it add? Can it be oriented in any way? Is it easy to clean the filter?
And what are its dimensions?

ty in advance


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anyone use this Aqua-Computer Filter?
> 
> If so, how much restriction does it add? Can it be oriented in any way? Is it easy to clean the filter?
> And what are its dimensions?
> 
> ty in advance


Go onto the watercool forum on this site and there is a guy that uses one I believe. His name is trestles. He literally just recently posted a picture. Sorry if after work if you still need it infill get you a direct link


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anyone use this Aqua-Computer Filter?
> 
> If so, how much restriction does it add? Can it be oriented in any way? Is it easy to clean the filter?
> And what are its dimensions?
> 
> ty in advance


Have a look at this build. You might want to talk to the OP


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> $4.30 14 day tape. Nothing fancy. No ghost flames required.


Shoots to $10 with shipping







, unless you order nine of them (I know, i know about prime...not all of us have it or want it







). The white duck stuff is much more tacky then the blue and I just used it yesterday to hold a couple of drop cloths while i was painting some furniture with my air paint- sprayer. Thought it can be a hassle to remove at times....







. I'll be using a smaller drop-cloth for the last bits since I'll go by hand, so the blue stuff should do for now.


----------



## typercivic93

Question for the SMA8 owners here. How much room is there between the end of the 480 top rad, and the front of the Flex Bay mounts? I picked up the 120.3 Flexbay option (idea was just to install 120mm fans) and am thinking about squeezing a 30mm 360 Rad in the front of the case all in the upper chamber. Been Looking at pictures and looks like it might just fit, but im not 100% sure. If the 360 doesn't fit I can always go 240. Been brainstorming ideas for the loop while I'm waiting on the case, so then I can finish the plan once I have the case in hand. Figured since I had an extra 360 lying around It might be worth a shot. I can always wait and size it when the case arrives, but didn't know if anyone had already tried. Trying to stay busy planning while I wait on this case. HAHA. Added a little diagram in the spoiler below. Thanks in advance!


Spoiler: RAD MOCK UP IDEA


----------



## Gabrielzm

this can give you one idea. those are xspc rx rads v3

a little less than 90 mm there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> Question for the SMA8 owners here. How much room is there between the end of the 480 top rad, and the front of the Flex Bay mounts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the 120.3 Flexbay option (idea was just to install 120mm fans) and am thinking about squeezing a 30mm 360 Rad in the front of the case all in the upper chamber. Been Looking at pictures and looks like it might just fit, but im not 100% sure. If the 360 doesn't fit I can always go 240. Been brainstorming ideas for the loop while I'm waiting on the case, so then I can finish the plan once I have the case in hand. Figured since I had an extra 360 lying around It might be worth a shot. I can always wait and size it when the case arrives, but didn't know if anyone had already tried. Trying to stay busy planning while I wait on this case. HAHA. Added a little diagram in the spoiler below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Found a picture of when I Initially installed the 240mm Rad right next to the 60mm 64mm Thick XTX EK rad Up top.

The Second Picture is moving the 240mm a notch down on the front flex bay.

Hope it helps. The 240mm rad is the same as Gabes' , an XSPC 240mm V3




I think the space between the top of the rad in the first picture and the top of the opening above (That the flex bay can attach to) is a 3.5" Bracket?

TCO


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> Question for the SMA8 owners here. How much room is there between the end of the 480 top rad, and the front of the Flex Bay mounts? I picked up the 120.3 Flexbay option (idea was just to install 120mm fans) and am thinking about squeezing a 30mm 360 Rad in the front of the case all in the upper chamber. Been Looking at pictures and looks like it might just fit, but im not 100% sure. If the 360 doesn't fit I can always go 240. Been brainstorming ideas for the loop while I'm waiting on the case, so then I can finish the plan once I have the case in hand. Figured since I had an extra 360 lying around It might be worth a shot. I can always wait and size it when the case arrives, but didn't know if anyone had already tried. Trying to stay busy planning while I wait on this case. HAHA. Added a little diagram in the spoiler below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAD MOCK UP IDEA


u wont have clearance for a 360 rad on front flex bay due to the bottom 560 rad. u can fit a 240 or possibly a 280 but not a 360. if u had a 480 in the lower chamber, u can fit a 360


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> this can give you one idea. those are xspc rx rads v3
> a little less than 90 mm there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Found a picture of when I Initially installed the 240mm Rad right next to the 60mm 64mm Thick XTX EK rad Up top.
> 
> The Second Picture is moving the 240mm a notch down on the front flex bay.
> 
> Hope it helps. The 240mm rad is the same as Gabes' , an XSPC 240mm V3
> 
> I think the space between the top of the rad in the first picture and the top of the opening above (That the flex bay can attach to) is a 3.5" Bracket?
> 
> TCO


Yeah, that looks like it might be a tight squeeze in there, I think i might either go with a 240, or just run 2 rads total. (480 and 560). Going p/p on the 560 regardless plus the 480 will be enough cooling power, but I want to cram as many rads as possible in there because, hey, its a SMA8 and I want to







. LOL. Those v3's look pretty nice in there though, I will have to say...... Thanks for the pictures and giving me an idea of the clearance there. I might play around with some ideas when the case gets in. Until then I will continue to wait and plan some more. Im sure I will have more questions before this is all said and done. Thanks again for the assistance!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> u wont have clearance for a 360 rad on front flex bay due to the bottom 560 rad. u can fit a 240 or possibly a 280 but not a 360. if u had a 480 in the lower chamber, u can fit a 360


Was trying to fit the 360 completely in the upper chamber so it didn't impede with the 560 rad in the bottom. Was unsure of the clearance room all around. Iv'e seen the 360 going through both chambers, and knew that wouldn't fit due to the 560, but was wondering if the 360 would fit completely in the upper chamber?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> Yeah, that looks like it might be a tight squeeze in there, I think i might either go with a 240, or just run 2 rads total. (480 and 560). Going p/p on the 560 regardless plus the 480 will be enough cooling power, but I want to cram as many rads as possible in there because, hey, its a SMA8 and I want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL. Those v3's look pretty nice in there though, I will have to say...... Thanks for the pictures and giving me an idea of the clearance there. I might play around with some ideas when the case gets in. Until then I will continue to wait and plan some more. Im sure I will have more questions before this is all said and done. Thanks again for the assistance!
> Was trying to fit the 360 completely in the upper chamber so it didn't impede with the 560 rad in the bottom. Was unsure of the clearance room all around. Iv'e seen the 360 going through both chambers, and knew that wouldn't fit due to the 560, but was wondering if the 360 would fit completely in the upper chamber?


i think u can but u will definetly wont have room to utilize the flex bay to mount a fan controller or any 5.25 device.


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i think u can but u will definetly wont have room to utilize the flex bay to mount a fan controller or any 5.25 device.


Not going to be using any bay devices so no issues there, however running tubing to that radiator could prove to be interesting if I managed to stuff it in there. Don't want to place it in lower chamber since I was planning on putting my pumps on that side with the PSU. Think this might be a thing I will have to work on with the case actually sitting on my work table. Where there's a will, there's a way. LOL


----------



## iBruce

Here's a photo of all the extra S8/S8S parts I have left over with this current build, giving away to the CaseLabs community.

Found a few more FlexBay parts they will work with almost any CL case. The S8S ventilated window panel on the far left looks black in the photo, yet it's gunmetal.

The 120.2 rad mount in black is standard 25mm thickness, yet the two gunmetal 120.1 fan mounts are for 38mm fans. Was going with 120mmx38mm fans then switched to 140mmx29mm fans.

Some of these parts may already be spoken for, haven't checked my ocn inbox in a week, anyone that needs them, I'll box up and send out if you pay shipping, please verify you are indeed a CaseLabs owner, some I know on here so no problem I will ship right out, but some I don't.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5679_zpsbh7ybjn7.jpg.html

*Free CaseLabs Parts!*









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy_zpsiv0feyik.gif.html


----------



## golfleep

iBruce, that's a very generous way of helping out the OCN community, you're the man!







+rep


----------



## TUFinside

+1 Rep iBruce ! indeed you're the man ! (maybe i could get one the simple flexbay..thinking)


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm running into clearance with flex bays the way I have the fittings and my radiator set up. I want to continue to use my NZXT Sentry Mix 2 fan controller, but I'm redoing the routing and I can't fit it. The only way I can is to cut the sentry mix 2 drive bay in half (front and back). I don't have any machinery capable of this. What can I use? I know @wermad did this if I remember correctly, right?


----------



## golfleep

Do you mean cutting off the back end of it so it protrudes less into the case? I don't have one personally but most of those accessories are made out of ABS, which can easily be cut with a hacksaw or dremel with a cutoff wheel. Just cut behind the first set of mounting screws so you still have a way to mount it. To keep the cut neat, you can use masking tape to cover the area of the cut, draw your cut line, and score it with a utility knife before you cut it, and sand the cut edges a bit after your done.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfleep*
> 
> Do you mean cutting off the back end of it so it protrudes less into the case? I don't have one personally but most of those accessories are made out of ABS, which can easily be cut with a hacksaw or dremel with a cutoff wheel. Just cut behind the first set of mounting screws so you still have a way to mount it. To keep the cut neat, you can use masking tape to cover the area of the cut, draw your cut line, and score it with a utility knife before you cut it, and sand the cut edges a bit after your done.


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. its too long and will interfere with the fittings I have in the midplate. Thanks for the input. I'll have to try that out and see what I can do.


----------



## Mega Man

aquaero, your welcome


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> aquaero, your welcome


There's no need to spend $200 to control 7 pwm fans and two PWM pumps. The only way I'd consider an aquaero is if it can control my 3 pin corsair fans (x12).


----------



## Mega Man

1 your wrong, there is no reason to build a pc without an Aquaero, nor will I ever again.

2 it can control all your pwm and 3 pin fans (up to roughly 2.5a per channel iirc )


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 your wrong, there is no reason to build a pc without an Aquaero, nor will I ever again.
> 
> 2 it can control all your pwm and 3 pin fans (up to roughly 2.5a per channel iirc )


1) I did with no aquaero









2) That's what my cheap $30 mix2 does per channel. but its much simple to setup and its not too much of a bother to reach just a couple of feet and increase the voltage if needed.

I'm gonna try pwm down the road since I had a good taste of it during the EK Ascendacy controller beta testing. Too bad this controller never lived to be the aquaero killer a lot of us hoped for...


----------



## Mega Man

i never said you couldnt build a pc, i said you shouldnt ! and there is no reason to build a pc without it


----------



## wermad

There is: cheap fan control, money saved, dumped into loop or hardware


----------



## Mega Man

meh aquaero or bust aka no pc


----------



## TUFinside

Mega Man







Vs







wermad !

Who will win the infernal PC race ? to be followed in the next posts !


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There is: cheap fan control, money saved, dumped into loop or hardware


This.

Aquaeros are great for tinkering,great for test benches but for day to day stuff....its not really worth the money. And I have 3 of them,2 5's and a 6.
An everyday hub or controller can do the job equally well.


----------



## willemdoom

What cheap fan-controllers would you guys recommend instead of an aquaero?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never said you couldnt build a pc, i said you shouldnt ! and there is no reason to build a pc without it


yeah, i cant agree with this. got lots a love for u mm, but i feel thats a bit extreme. if a person has an enthusiast budget with water cooling in mind, than an aquaero could be a great recommendation if theyre meticulous and wants complete control.

i recently bought mine out of curiousity and seeing first hand how intuitive it is - which is tbd later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What cheap fan-controllers would you guys recommend instead of an aquaero?


for three pin fans - look for something with at least 5 channels that can handle at least 30w per channel. ive heard great things about the nzxt sentry mix 2 though dont own it.

if u have pwm fans, u can control them with a pwm splitter from either swiftech or silverstone which uses ur psu to power the fans via sata and the pwm signal from ur motherboard. ur motherboard plays a big factor as well due to its pwm capabilities. ive had great success with asus pwm ports.


----------



## iBruce

Just a friendly update on the CL parts giveaway.

Only the three S8S specific exterior panels in gunmetal are still available.

1) add two more S8S specific panels and you can convert any S8 into an S8S.

2) if you already have an S8S, could add a single top panel of your choice and change the entire exterior color from white or from black to the beautiful gunmetal.

Again, sorry in this photo the ventilated/window panel on the left looks black, its the same gorgeous gunmetal as the S8S front panel and windowed/solid panel next to it.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5680_zps6myofgh6.jpg.html

The idea is to ship everything out next week, thanks to everyone who participated so far.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/2_zpsopj4iksp.gif.html


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well Im got all happy , My STH10 came =)


But then I was sad, My top panel came with a few bad spots =(

and I missing a bay cover, and have looked every where for it.


Had a blast putting it together though =)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well Im got all happy , My STH10 came =)
> 
> Had a blast putting it together though =)


OH Wow, congratulations, so much gunmetal, so epic, but are you certain it's large enough?









Gonna be a fun weekend filling it up with water parts.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Just a friendly update on the CL parts giveaway.
> 
> Only the three S8S specific exterior panels in gunmetal are still available.
> 
> 1) add two more S8S specific panels and you can convert any S8 into an S8S.
> 
> 2) if you already have an S8S, could add a single top panel of your choice and change the entire exterior color from white or from black to the beautiful gunmetal.
> 
> Again, sorry in this photo the ventilated/window panel on the left looks black, its the same gorgeous gunmetal as the S8S front panel and windowed/solid panel next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5680_zps6myofgh6.jpg.html
> 
> The idea is to ship everything out next week, thanks to everyone who participated so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/2_zpsopj4iksp.gif.html


PM sent ! (Paul agrees)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never said you couldnt build a pc, i said you shouldnt ! and there is no reason to build a pc without it
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i cant agree with this. got lots a love for u mm, but i feel thats a bit extreme. if a person has an enthusiast budget with water cooling in mind, than an aquaero could be a great recommendation if theyre meticulous and wants complete control.
> 
> i recently bought mine out of curiousity and seeing first hand how intuitive it is - which is tbd later.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What cheap fan-controllers would you guys recommend instead of an aquaero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for three pin fans - look for something with at least 5 channels that can handle at least 30w per channel. ive heard great things about the nzxt sentry mix 2 though dont own it.
> 
> if u have pwm fans, u can control them with a pwm splitter from either swiftech or silverstone which uses ur psu to power the fans via sata and the pwm signal from ur motherboard. ur motherboard plays a big factor as well due to its pwm capabilities. ive had great success with asus pwm ports.
Click to expand...

Is fine... you and b negative have the right to be wrong (







)


----------



## iBruce

All parts have been assigned to new owners, in only 24hours. Woooo, great job CaseLabs community.









That's a wrap on the parts giveaway. Ta-Da!









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy 3_zpsy82lbak3.gif.html


----------



## _Killswitch_

Bruce, Yep Im sure its big enough lol. Watercooling will come at later date due too money. It's two-tone gunmetal and black, I love it =)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What cheap fan-controllers would you guys recommend instead of an aquaero?


Yes, I've owned a few Mix2 and they're pretty solid for $25-30. They cover 30w per channel and you can choose between different colors to light it up. The sliders are bit wobbly but nothing serious. Avoid the early "Mesh" and "Mix 1" models (as well as Akasa) as they're known to be bad. Besides this guy, I've used the Scythe units, though they usually have low output per channel (imho) and get really hot. Lastly, I would recommend Lamptron since most of the units i've had are very good, but....its a messy situation with them and you may end up with early stock that doesn't work well (buzzing) or the newer stock is harder to find and very expensive. I was looking for an FC8 and its more then twice the Nzxt Mix2. GVans is a direct copy of Lamptron (something about ex-disgruntled-employees taking the designs with them) and personally, I have never used them. If you want a lamptron, buy it from a store that has a good return policy or check used in the forums and ask if the controller works properly. I bought an FC2 a few years back (45w x6 channels) and it was buzzy with some channels not providing linear power.

As an alternative, I'm usually at 40% power on my fans through the controller. If you don't want to invest in one, you can always just pair your fans to the 5v on your psu. If you have a pin remove tool, you can switch the lines on a molex adapter to tap the 5v on the psu. Just make sure your psu starts @ 5v or less, otherwise, they won't start. Speaking of startup, the Mix2 doesn't ramp up 100% power when its turned on to ensure all fans get 100% to start and then it drops down to what ever your sliders are set to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Just a friendly update on the CL parts giveaway.


Awesome gesture again dude!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well Im got all happy , My STH10 came =)
> 
> 
> But then I was sad, My top panel came with a few bad spots =(
> 
> and I missing a bay cover, and have looked every where for it.
> 
> 
> Had a blast putting it together though =)


Sweet! I miss my old STH10 dearly







. Had I not purchased my preowned TX10, I would have gotten another STH10. Its a shame the THW10 wasnt' around last year to further tempt me







.

Did you contact CL customer service about the dents? Check the box if it was dented as well as it could be a shipping insurance thing.


----------



## SteezyTN

Definately avoid the NZXT sentry touch. I bought one and went through 3 of them. I decided to return it and get the sentry mix 2. By far the best fan controller I've ever used.

EDIT*

Will be updating my build log over the course of time. I'm too busy will school, but since I sold one of my cards, I decided to take the loop down. Take and look and subscribe









Caselabs SMA8 Aquity


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What cheap fan-controllers would you guys recommend instead of an aquaero?


I had one of these Lamptron FC5-V2s for about a year before jumping into an Aquaero.

Four channels, 30watts per channel, they work extremely well for simple fan control. No fancy software, but they come with thermal probes you can position around your rig, can monitor temps on the front display in F and C, and rpms and volts displayed.

http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc5-v2/

They also make a 6-channel FC5-V3, same as above with two more channels and two more thermal probes.

http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc5-v3/

They both have LCD displays, with 16 color options, they are solid units and start at around $55. Lamptron also makes a few touch screen controllers and some with dedicated higher wattage water pump headers, but when you start to get above the $100 mark, I would just add a little bit more and pick up an Aquaero 6 Pro, remove the front panel and you have an amazing Aquaero 6 LT internal controller. The AquaSuite software beats the pants off the A6 front panel, and I find I never use the remote controls on either of my Aquaero 6 XTs, even though I keep telling myself I'm going to set one up in a Home Theater rig and then will absolutely NEED the remote, haha, hasn't happened yet.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/P1020402_zpsztyrudqn.jpg.html

I couldn't afford an Aquaero my first build 2008, could not afford one for my second build either 2012, but somehow managed to add one about a year later in 2013. For my third build the time was finally right and I picked one up with the new blue LED front panel, removed that panel added the blue LEDs to my older Aquaero 6 XT to swap out the red LEDs, and using this my 2nd Aquaero 6 internally as an LT, mounted to the S8S midchassis wall, along with a PowerAdjust 3 Ultra.

...my first build budget was really tight, fan controller? no way, only had enough for a handful of those inline voltage attenuators (resistors), ran a long string of them directly off the PSU, and each one acted like a separate fan channel with y-splitters, it looked pretty bad but it worked just fine.









Get whatever works well with your budget for right now, but honestly nothing beats the AquaComputer Aquaero 6 for system control, pick one up whenever the time is right for you.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4040_zps2kf1gghn.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Don't forgot about hubs as having a bunch of Y cables sucks and i don't like chopping up the stock fan harness. Since there's no more Grid's to be found, I may go w/ Thermaltake (enter the hatah's!) Commander FX (pwm is "FP") since these modmytoyz hubs easily break.



I need eight of them (one for each rad), they look nice, and I haven't heard of them catching fire and taking down one's home...







. I would swap that led for a red one though.


----------



## typercivic93

I apologize if this is the improper place to put this in, but since the last few posts have been on this topic I'll put it here. Coincidentally I have been researching Fan Controllers for my upcoming SMA8 build the past few days so the last few posts have been quite an informative read. Plus I am a total noob to controllers having only used fan hubs in the past which are flimsy and drive me insane, so for this build I do not want to use them. I only have 3 pin fans, and the D5 pumps I have only have the 3 pin RPM wires, so I was looking at a 6 pro as from what I understand it can provide everything i need right now i.e. 3pin fan control, 3 pin pump RPM headers, etc. However I find myself trying to justify the expense. IS it really worth over 200 bucks to monitor/control 11 3pin fans, and 2 pumps? I would have to pick up a poweradjust for the other RPM header since from what i can tell the 6 pro only has 1 native rpm header on it. And of course to make it look nice I would pick up the passive heat sinks as well. So back to square one, is it worth it? I have heard pro's and cons for both owning, and going with something cheaper, (not just the past few posts) yet everything else I looked at does not have rpm headers for the pumps (NZXT Grid+ V2, and the Corsair Link) and I don't like the corsair software anyway. Finally I will have a 360 flex bay mount for the upper chamber, and a 560 in the lower chamber so I couldn't even mount it to my understanding. (unless I could squeeze it in right below the flexbay). Basically I'm battling with WANT vs NEED at this point. LOL.


----------



## Biggu

congrats guys! my SMA8 arrived on Tuesday but sadly I had to get my stuff packed for a trip to Florida so I wont get to play with it until Monday when im back.

Also with all the talk about the Aquaaero, Ive got a 5 lt i never really got to use. I may need to pull it out on this new build.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Wermad, The box seem fine really i thought i was going be golden. I did contact CL and KC replied quickly too inform me a New top and missing bay cover will be shipped soon. So no worries =)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is fine... you and b negative have the right to be wrong (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The only feature I miss from my AQ5/6's is the remote start. Everything else is already there if you setup right,Pump RPM can be used as CPU fan speed,if it stops then your PC turns off. Flow meters are a non thing altogether and Fan control is easy. The only time an AQ makes sense is if everything is AQ,especially the pumps. Sure it looks great and its a solid bit of kit,something for AQ to be proud of but its FAR from vital.

I have a large selection of controllers,some unreleased,some never to be released,I often end up using Mobo control as it just works now,something it didnt do in the controller boom times when the AQ first came about.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> I apologize if this is the improper place to put this in, but since the last few posts have been on this topic I'll put it here. Coincidentally I have been researching Fan Controllers for my upcoming SMA8 build the past few days so the last few posts have been quite an informative read. Plus I am a total noob to controllers having only used fan hubs in the past which are flimsy and drive me insane, so for this build I do not want to use them. I only have 3 pin fans, and the D5 pumps I have only have the 3 pin RPM wires, so I was looking at a 6 pro as from what I understand it can provide everything i need right now i.e. 3pin fan control, 3 pin pump RPM headers, etc. However I find myself trying to justify the expense. IS it really worth over 200 bucks to monitor/control 11 3pin fans, and 2 pumps? I would have to pick up a poweradjust for the other RPM header since from what i can tell the 6 pro only has 1 native rpm header on it. And of course to make it look nice I would pick up the passive heat sinks as well. So back to square one, is it worth it? I have heard pro's and cons for both owning, and going with something cheaper, (not just the past few posts) yet everything else I looked at does not have rpm headers for the pumps (NZXT Grid+ V2, and the Corsair Link) and I don't like the corsair software anyway. Finally I will have a 360 flex bay mount for the upper chamber, and a 560 in the lower chamber so I couldn't even mount it to my understanding. (unless I could squeeze it in right below the flexbay). Basically I'm battling with WANT vs NEED at this point. LOL.


Maybe I'm not the best person to answer, but here goes nothing.

So my first fan controller was an Nmediapc cheapo fan controller, roughly $25 shipped.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811996038&cm_re=ZE-c288-_-11-996-038-_-Product



Words fail me how much this thing sucked. I wanted a card reader and a fan controller, so I just got a combo, and both sucked. Terribly. The card reader didn't actually work (at all, period), and the fan dials had a very little range of motion, limiting how much I could really adjust the fan speed.

Zero indicators, no panels to show the RPM, fan speed, etc. Made almost exclusively out of plastic, save for the PCB. The connectors to the mb were actually blue (asus z79 blue, cringe). It had non-standard mounting holes, too.

Long story short- It was terrible. It did the job (sort of) but it was a pain to use.

My next fan controller and successor the the Nmedia was a Scythe fan controller, $50 new (was a gift to me from my older bro)



http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/kaze-master-pro-525.html

It's the Kaze Master Pro, and oh lawhd this thing was such an upgrade. No card readers, but I just got a USB for those. The fan controller though! Front panel made of (glass?), with 8 dials- 1 to control the fans, 0-100% loads, and two dials to switch between the individual fan profiles, showing the RPM, temps (temp probes on the back), and the fan #.

This was such an upgrade. For just 25 extra bucks, I felt like a king controlling deez fans!

Long story short, Made of aluminum and glass, 8 dials, no problems whatsoever, even after being used.

Moral of the story- Don't cheap out on PC components, but I wouldn't spend $200 on a fan controller ( sorry aquaero users)


----------



## iBruce

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/aquasuite_zpstdfczwkb.png.html

...sometimes words aren't needed.









And you should see the pump page...


----------



## _Killswitch_

Bruce that isn't right lol. I want Aq 6 pro but i think id feel little dumb spending $200 just to control fans for now lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Bruce that isn't right lol. I want Aq 6 pro but i think id feel little dumb spending $200 just to control fans for now lol


I would call the A6 a system controller, that continually evolves and upgrades itself with newer more functional firmware and oh the beautiful software they keep improving over and again and sending it out to you for free.

The Aquaero 6 is much more than fan control, hell that's easy, the A6 can be used to bench, calibrate, diagnose, troubleshoot and test new parts. When you add software sensors and hardware monitors to improve functionality, oh my, the A6 is not just a fan controller.

I agree $200 is steep, adding the black front faceplate another $12, the gorgeous aluminum heatsink another $20, think I have the photos of my first A6 back in 2013 let me find those.

Here I am swapping out the Lamptron controller, the A6 is installed in my Magnum M8 but I couldn't get it to work, had to use the old controller while the firmware was updating. Those were my red and black days, ahhhhh.











And here is when I installed the new heatsink, yup more red, damn that's a nice looking piece of hardware, when completed.

Oh dat red, even my keyboard had a red Esc key, hahahaha,









Notice the CaseLabs non-conforming mounts.









Please excuse the walk down Memory Lane...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Wermad, The box seem fine really i thought i was going be golden. I did contact CL and KC replied quickly too inform me a New top and missing bay cover will be shipped soon. So no worries =)


Cool they're taking care of you


----------



## typercivic93

That is the part that makes me want to go ahead and pull the trigger on it, due to upgrade ability in the future. Yes 200 is steep for controlling 11 fans and monitoring 2 pumps as of right now, but eventually I will replace items and this is one part that can remain continuous and do the same job. 200 Bucks tho....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> The Aquaero 6 is much more than fan control, hell that's easy, *the A6 can be used to bench, calibrate, diagnose, troubleshoot and test new parts.* When you add software sensors and hardware monitors to improve functionality, oh my, the A6 is not just a fan controller.


No,it really just is a fan controller.

Its not a calibrated unit too,you can only calibrate connected temp sensors to what the AQ thinks is right until you calibrate the unit itself.

And test what new parts exactly? You mean..fans and pumps...

All it does is produce good PWM which was lacking from Mobo's a few years ago.

No,it is just a fan controller...a very good one but a fan controller none the less. You will enjoy tinkering with it tho,a helpful tip? Any IR signal will work to switch the unit relay for remote start and use Aquasuite for everything as the menu's on the unit will irritate quickly...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> That is the part that makes me want to go ahead and pull the trigger on it, due to upgrade ability in the future. Yes 200 is steep for controlling 11 fans and monitoring 2 pumps as of right now, but eventually I will replace items and this is one part that can remain continuous and do the same job. 200 Bucks tho....


One of the most unique and valuable features of the A6, that I think is often overlooked, is its ability to create virtual sensors, and then you can create a custom curve controller from a virtual sensor.

The most common one being where you use ambient and rad inlet to create a virtual "delta t" sensor, and then base the fan speeds on that delta t sensor.

It always keeps the fans at low speeds and quiet for easy tasks like email and net surfing, but automatically brings the fan speeds up proportionally as you do more extensive tasking, like gaming.

The virtual sensors also work with both positive and negative set points . . . . For a hybrid chiller build, you might want the chiller to come on at +5 delta t, and then cut back off once delta t reached -10.

To me, being able to control fans or chillers based on delta t makes the A6 pretty close to a must have anytime you have more than just a very minimal number of fans and you want quiet whenever possible.

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't forgot about hubs as having a bunch of Y cables sucks and i don't like chopping up the stock fan harness. Since there's no more Grid's to be found, I may go w/ Thermaltake (enter the hatah's!) Commander FX (pwm is "FP") since these modmytoyz hubs easily break.
> 
> 
> 
> I need eight of them (one for each rad), they look nice, and I haven't heard of them catching fire and taking down one's home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would swap that led for a red one though.


What do you mean I have heard zero about the mod my mods splitters failing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typercivic93*
> 
> I apologize if this is the improper place to put this in, but since the last few posts have been on this topic I'll put it here. Coincidentally I have been researching Fan Controllers for my upcoming SMA8 build the past few days so the last few posts have been quite an informative read. Plus I am a total noob to controllers having only used fan hubs in the past which are flimsy and drive me insane, so for this build I do not want to use them. I only have 3 pin fans, and the D5 pumps I have only have the 3 pin RPM wires, so I was looking at a 6 pro as from what I understand it can provide everything i need right now i.e. 3pin fan control, 3 pin pump RPM headers, etc. However I find myself trying to justify the expense. IS it really worth over 200 bucks to monitor/control 11 3pin fans, and 2 pumps? I would have to pick up a poweradjust for the other RPM header since from what i can tell the 6 pro only has 1 native rpm header on it. And of course to make it look nice I would pick up the passive heat sinks as well. So back to square one, is it worth it? I have heard pro's and cons for both owning, and going with something cheaper, (not just the past few posts) yet everything else I looked at does not have rpm headers for the pumps (NZXT Grid+ V2, and the Corsair Link) and I don't like the corsair software anyway. Finally I will have a 360 flex bay mount for the upper chamber, and a 560 in the lower chamber so I couldn't even mount it to my understanding. (unless I could squeeze it in right below the flexbay). Basically I'm battling with WANT vs NEED at this point. LOL.


On top of what it Diva said I don't think you understand what the RPM port is for, it isn't for fan rpm it is rpm output (ie to your mobo)

It has FOUR fan channels all can read rpm, now if you use 10 fans on a channel you can only read 1 of the 10 rpm. (Per channel )


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What do you mean I have heard zero about the mod my mods splitters failing


I've had about four fail on me. The molex connector is held on by the four pins and a couple of small clips. Since molex is a pita to insert, you end up pushing a bit on the connector and it can easily dislodge the pins from the board and break the solder. I tried to re-solder it but it don't work. They're too fragile imho and would rather have something like a sata connector. I don't wanna bother w/ the vga 6/8 pin hubs as well.


----------



## Mega Man

I think you suffer from ffs (fat finger syndrome)

I have broke sata power connectors but never fat four pin power connectors...

But thanks, I'll keep an ear out to see if I hear more stories like that from users


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> One of the most unique and valuable features of the A6, that I think is often overlooked, is its ability to create virtual sensors, and then you can create a custom curve controller from a virtual sensor.
> 
> The most common one being where you use ambient and rad inlet to create a virtual "delta t" sensor, and then base the fan speeds on that delta t sensor.
> 
> It always keeps the fans at low speeds and quiet for easy tasks like email and net surfing, but automatically brings the fan speeds up proportionally as you do more extensive tasking, like gaming.
> 
> The virtual sensors also work with both positive and negative set points . . . . For a hybrid chiller build, you might want the chiller to come on at +5 delta t, and then cut back off once delta t reached -10.
> 
> To me, being able to control fans or chillers based on delta t makes the A6 pretty close to a must have anytime you have more than just a very minimal number of fans and you want quiet whenever possible.
> 
> Darlene


Yeah,the AQ is pretty much the defacto controller for the more esoteric uses such as chillers,nothing on the market has the ability in that respect.

I base my fans on CPU/GPU temps rather than dT so the virtual sensor function was not used beyond fiddling around with it.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No,it really just is a fan controller.
> 
> Its not a calibrated unit too,you can only calibrate connected temp sensors to what the AQ thinks is right until you calibrate the unit itself.
> 
> And test what new parts exactly? You mean..fans and pumps...
> 
> All it does is produce good PWM which was lacking from Mobo's a few years ago.
> 
> No,it is just a fan controller...a very good one but a fan controller none the less. You will enjoy tinkering with it tho,a helpful tip? Any IR signal will work to switch the unit relay for remote start and use Aquasuite for everything as the menu's on the unit will irritate quickly...


Whatever, I'll pick up an Aquaero 7 day one and enjoy it a few years, if you don't like them that's cool.

Hoping they add a fifth channel maybe a sixth and PWM to the PA3U would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## emsj86

Does anyone know or maybe Caselabs themselves can speak on it. I want to paint the outside of my case gunmetal. I know white is popular but I honestly don't like it all that much without white fittings. Mynwuestion is anyone know what exact color paint is the gunmetal Caselabs uses. If I can't match it I think I may just go the color of my motorcycle and go candy coated silver flake blue. Also with the two tone cases does it normally come with the flex bays painted the inside or outside color ? Thank you


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Whatever, I'll pick up an Aquaero 7 day one and enjoy it a few years, if you don't like them that's cool.
> 
> Hoping they add a fifth channel maybe a sixth and PWM to the PA3U would be a nice upgrade.


Bruce I 2nd loving the AQ controllers. but are they needed no but so so so so so nice to have.


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> One of the most unique and valuable features of the A6, that I think is often overlooked, is its ability to create virtual sensors, and then you can create a custom curve controller from a virtual sensor.
> 
> The most common one being where you use ambient and rad inlet to create a virtual "delta t" sensor, and then base the fan speeds on that delta t sensor.
> 
> It always keeps the fans at low speeds and quiet for easy tasks like email and net surfing, but automatically brings the fan speeds up proportionally as you do more extensive tasking, like gaming.
> 
> The virtual sensors also work with both positive and negative set points . . . . For a hybrid chiller build, you might want the chiller to come on at +5 delta t, and then cut back off once delta t reached -10.
> 
> To me, being able to control fans or chillers based on delta t makes the A6 pretty close to a must have anytime you have more than just a very minimal number of fans and you want quiet whenever possible.
> 
> Darlene


I just spent about 30 mins browsing through the user manual pdf online for the 5/6 and saw this in there, and it looked quite interesting to tinker around with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> On top of what it Diva said I don't think you understand what the RPM port is for, it isn't for fan rpm it is rpm output (ie to your mobo)
> 
> It has FOUR fan channels all can read rpm, now if you use 10 fans on a channel you can only read 1 of the 10 rpm. (Per channel )


Yeah when I read the manual I saw that was an output to the MOBO headers to set alarms, etc. Thanks for steering me the right way on that one.

The more I read about this, It seems to me that this is a nice addition to a system where the user wants absolute control over every aspect of the system. Just the take I am getting about this controller. I may try it out due to the fact that i can use the fan headers for basic fan monitoring and control of each Fan "set" on the radiators (seeing I can monitor only 1 fan, I assume that a 4 fan "set" on a rad can be connected to 1 header via a 4 way connector and controlled together, therefore if they are all running the same rpm in theory, I need only monitor 1). I may also pick up some temp sensors and run those to set up some of those virtual sensor thresholds. I like learning about new hardware/software, and this seems to be something I would enjoy playing around with. Plus I can still monitor the pump rpms off the last two fan headers. I'm going to keep reading up on this though. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Killa Cam

seeing ibruces generosity, is there anyway we can have our own cl marketplace to trade or giveaway parts not being used?


----------



## Costas

For all the SMA8 lovers out there...

My SMA8 build Déjà vu is almost complete... Pretty much just the lighting is left to install but all the 'hard' bits are done...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> For all the SMA8 lovers out there...
> 
> My SMA8 build Déjà vu is almost complete... Pretty much just the lighting is left to install but all the 'hard' bits are done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome looking build so clean. Did not try to do too much and it looks so good and also like the color!!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Awesome looking build so clean. Did not try to do too much and it looks so good and also like the color!!


Thanks - I really wanted to highlight the fittings and coolant/tubing runs so no fancy coloured cables and the like for me...


----------



## MR-e

Tres bien mon ami! I like the added touch on your dom covers too!


----------



## alltheGHz

oh cool, the run between the dual res system is very interesting


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Thanks - I really wanted to highlight the fittings and coolant/tubing runs so no fancy coloured cables and the like for me...


I will be ordering my SMA8 this weekend!! so will joining you soon hope I can do this as well my will not be quiet as clean as I have a theme for it but think it will all work.. What size are your reservoirs?? I hope to use the 400ml ones I have or are those too long??


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I will be ordering my SMA8 this weekend!! so will joining you soon hope I can do this as well my will not be quiet as clean as I have a theme for it but think it will all work.. What size are your reservoirs?? I hope to use the 400ml ones I have or are those too long??


i think it will be too long if u plan on mounting a radiator at the top inside the main chamber. if ur using a res pump top mount, that will add more height as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i think it will be too long if u plan on mounting a radiator at the top inside the main chamber. if ur using a res pump top mount, that will add more height as well.


yeah looks like I need to order the 250ml tubes then!!!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I will be ordering my SMA8 this weekend!! so will joining you soon hope I can do this as well my will not be quiet as clean as I have a theme for it but think it will all work.. What size are your reservoirs?? I hope to use the 400ml ones I have or are those too long??


Those are the photon 270's which are 270ml. I have the same ones, but with the pump top versions.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Those are the photon 270's which are 270ml. I have the same ones, but with the pump top versions.


I really wanted to use my 400's but guess i will be ordering 250's


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I really wanted to use my 400's but guess i will be ordering 250's


Are they 400 tall in length, or just hold 400ml of water? It depends on the length. The length from the top of the case to the bottom in the midsection is 443mm. It is possible to use a 400 length res if you use a thin radiator, or get the 39mm top and put the radiator in there.


----------



## Costas

Yeh used the Photon 270 reservoirs which are 270mm in LENGTH.

They actually hold around 700mL of fluid.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are they 400 tall in length, or just hold 400ml of water? It depends on the length. The length from the top of the case to the bottom in the midsection is 443mm. It is possible to use a 400 length res if you use a thin radiator, or get the 39mm top and put the radiator in there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh used the Photon 270 reservoirs which are 270mm in LENGTH.
> 
> They actually hold around 700mL of fluid.


the EK tubes I have are 354mm and then you add the top and the bottom to them...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone know or maybe Caselabs themselves can speak on it. I want to paint the outside of my case gunmetal. I know white is popular but I honestly don't like it all that much without white fittings. Mynwuestion is anyone know what exact color paint is the gunmetal Caselabs uses.


Their cases are powder coated, no paint is used. ^_^


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh used the Photon 270 reservoirs which are 270mm in LENGTH.
> 
> They actually hold around 700mL of fluid.


Oops, I meant to say length, not mL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> the EK tubes I have are 354mm and then you add the top and the bottom to them...


It's very possible. Figure out the total length, and then figure thickness of the rad. I only had 1mm to spare with my setup.


----------



## wermad

I'm using lowly 210s....something I had to settle on as Barrow doesn't make anything bigger for the direct attached reservoirs to the Barrow D5 top.

My in-laws gave my little one a laptop and it don't look like she will want a rig (







). She seems more interested in those simple mobile games you play on tablets and phones. Besides this, she spends her extra time drawing and painting, which seems like her obvious natural talent and current interest. Might convert the second chamber to a psu chamber with a nas, and maybe upgrade to some Ti's....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think you suffer from ffs (fat finger syndrome)
> 
> I have broke sata power connectors but never fat four pin power connectors...
> 
> But thanks, I'll keep an ear out to see if I hear more stories like that from users


Molex have always been a major pain to insert and disconnect. There's too much play from the pins and so inserting all four can get frustrating. Sata power, it works much better but you can easily break off the little dog's leg if pushing it incorrectly. But I broke two fivers and two octo hubs that I feel its time to find something more sturdy.



I can find the commanders for ~$11 on ebay. I just don't like the blue led, so that will go. While still on the subject of fan controllers, I may finally get that FC8 so I can assign my fans to eight channels vs six (I had to split up some of the fans). I hope I can find an og Lamptron and here's hoping its not crappy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone know or maybe Caselabs themselves can speak on it. I want to paint the outside of my case gunmetal. I know white is popular but I honestly don't like it all that much without white fittings. Mynwuestion is anyone know what exact color paint is the gunmetal Caselabs uses. If I can't match it I think I may just go the color of my motorcycle and go candy coated silver flake blue. Also with the two tone cases does it normally come with the flex bays painted the inside or outside color ? Thank you


Ask if they can send you a sample or buy an accessory like a solid psu cover for cheap, and then have the shop scan it to give you the best match possible, ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> For all the SMA8 lovers out there...
> 
> My SMA8 build Déjà vu is almost complete... Pretty much just the lighting is left to install but all the 'hard' bits are done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow







, that's some awesome work there dude







.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think you suffer from ffs (fat finger syndrome)
> 
> I have broke sata power connectors but never fat four pin power connectors...
> 
> But thanks, I'll keep an ear out to see if I hear more stories like that from users


I'm terrible with molex connectors! I broke a 9 fan spliter while building my current rig. (had an extra just for that reason







) Completely destroyed one on my first WC build


----------



## corysti

Hey, i know caselabs doesnt make the s3 anymore but i was wonderimg if any of you know where i can get a used one from. Either website or private seller?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Whatever, I'll pick up an Aquaero 7 day one and enjoy it a few years, *if you don't like them that's cool.
> *
> Hoping they add a fifth channel maybe a sixth and PWM to the PA3U would be a nice upgrade.


*Sigh*

I didnt say I didnt like them did I? Far from it,I think they are great but the whole mythos that 'you gotta have it' is a nonsense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Hey, i know caselabs doesnt make the s3 anymore but i was wonderimg if any of you know where i can get a used one from. Either website or private seller?


I might be able to help you out here,you will have to repaint it tho.


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> I didnt say I didnt like them did I? Far from it,I think they are great but the whole mythos that 'you gotta have it' is a nonsense.
> I might be able to help you out here,you will have to repaint it tho.


That's fine, not a big issue you get it powder coated again. Want me to pm u?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> That's fine, not a big issue you get it powder coated again. Want me to pm u?











Yeah,I will put a post in the marketplace for you when /if you are ready so its all above board.


----------



## JourneymanMike

I've put my Black SM8 w/ Pedestal, in the Market Place... I'm asking $275 for both together... I have about $750.00 in to it...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597665/caselabs-sm8-w-pedestal-and-more/0_30

This case is not pristine, I used it for functionality, not for show, there are some scratches and holes drilled in the Chassis Divider... Also, when touching up scratches, on the chassis divider, I spilled a bottle of CaseLabs touch-up paint on it...







A new chassis Divider can be purchased @ the CaseLabs Store/Web-Site

The case is also reversible WITHOUT extra parts! I've had two reverse builds in it and three standard...

Please PM me, for more detail about the extras, if interested...

We can always haggle over price

MIke

BTW: I will be adding more pictures, later...


----------



## Biggu

not the same but ive got a S5 for sale as well. Case is pristine, only assembled but never got around to building. Id put it for sale here but I dont have the rep yet to do so.


----------



## wermad

Anyone know where to find modright mesh? Or something similar?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone know where to find modright mesh? Or something similar?


Maybe check out "onlinemetals"...


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,I will put a post in the marketplace for you when /if you are ready so its all above board.


I sent you a pm mate


----------



## Lionheart1980

I would love to buy a M8A.. if any of you got one for sale, PM me


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah man same here


----------



## Mega Man

LONG LIVE the M8 ~

MAY THE M8 with DROP IN MOUNTS rule them ALL !


----------



## iBruce

Magnum M8 was my very first CaseLabs, all-black inside and out.

Then I moved to the 8-slot horizontals and fell in love all over again.

Mercury S8 black and white (dat front window)
Mercury S8 test bench all gunmetal
Mercury S8S gunmetal and white interior, black exterior panels

What's next on the CL horizontal horizon?









(That was a poor play on words)


----------



## MR-e

They have the Bullet series in prototype right now, horizontal itx > matx > atx!
Le sigh, can't progress with my build due to parts on order.


----------



## iBruce

Watching the Bullet, not sure if the BH7 can comfortably fit solid water parts, maybe need more photos.

I ain't going back to an AIO, so may skip Bullet, a single 240 rad BH7 will not afford inaudibility, but could still make an HTPC or 2ndary rig, something fun and portable.

But not a primary work rig.

I believe the S8S is the smallest volume CL that can go EATX and inaudible.









...So far.

.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone know where to find modright mesh? Or something similar?


Try mnpctech or customcargrills.

Or http://geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=161645002676
or https://www.overclockers.co.uk/watercool-fan-grill-classic-420mm-black-wc-099-wc.html

I'll stop now. My google searches are full of this type of stuff. I finally settled on some of the linked custom car grill stuff.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Try mnpctech or customcargrills.
> 
> Or http://geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=161645002676
> or https://www.overclockers.co.uk/watercool-fan-grill-classic-420mm-black-wc-099-wc.html
> 
> I'll stop now. My google searches are full of this type of stuff. I finally settled on some of the linked custom car grill stuff.


duuuuuude,

Make sure to request the all-black PWR/Reset HDD/SSD activity and PWR LED front I/O cable set along with your new S5 order.

Not certain if they still pull random from stock, but you don't want to end up with the ketchup/mustard cable set, I did and had to return and swap out for the black.









(unless you prefer the ketchup and mustard)


----------



## Mega Man

This is one thing I wish cl would sell on their store, cl modders mesh


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> duuuuuude,
> 
> Make sure to request the all-black PWR/Reset HDD/SSD activity and PWR LED front I/O cable set along with your new S5 order.
> 
> Not certain if they still pull random from stock, but you don't want to end up with the ketchup/mustard cable set, I did and had to return and swap out for the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you prefer the ketchup and mustard)


I am really undecided about the power / reset switch. I really don't like that it sticks out sooooo far with the S5. with the S8, you can bury it in the mid-chassis section ... not so much with the S5. I am either going to ...

a) leave it and have it bug me for ever
b) move the power / reset buttons to some other location
c) get shorter switches

Wait ... wait ... here is a fourth option ...

d) leave it but resleeve the cables in my black / white / yellow / green / orange color scheme

... ooh ooh ...

e) I was actually thinking today that I might dye some white in patches so that you get a single strand of sleeving that is multi-colored.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I am really undecided about the power / reset switch. I really don't like that it sticks out sooooo far with the S5. with the S8, you can bury it in the mid-chassis section ... not so much with the S5. I am either going to ...
> 
> a) leave it and have it bug me for ever
> b) move the power / reset buttons to some other location
> c) get shorter switches
> 
> Wait ... wait ... here is a fourth option ...
> 
> d) leave it but resleeve the cables in my black / white / yellow / green / orange color scheme
> 
> ... ooh ooh ...
> 
> e) I was actually thinking today that I might dye some white in patches so that you get a single strand of sleeving that is multi-colored.


You can resleeve it with out dye using the below and have multicolor, even reflective, glow in the dark or zombie colors

http://www.paracordplanet.com/paracord/550-nylon-paracord/all-colors/

I sleeve with this and like it better than the other. If you need to I can make you some cables PM me!!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You can resleeve it with out dye using the below and have multicolor, even reflective, glow in the dark or zombie colors
> 
> http://www.paracordplanet.com/paracord/550-nylon-paracord/all-colors/
> 
> I sleeve with this and like it better than the other. If you need to I can make you some cables PM me!!


Thanks for the link to the multi-color paracord. I just might pick up some of that ... for the power / reset cable.

I am all set re material / equipment for the other cables ... but I am a complete novice. Part of me is looking forward to making the extensions. Part of me is completely horrified by it.

Thanks for the 'make some cables' offer ... I'll file that away and if turns out that horror is the final emotion then I might take you up on it.


----------



## stefxyz

Guys,

I go crazy... I want to order the Magnum THW10 but I cant find the option to have extra spacing between the top cover to fit for push pull.

Is that gone? I could swear it was there some months ago...

Also does the case have no magnetic dust filters?

Thanks for the help guys.

Stefan


----------



## Mega Man

if you mean the 120mm top then yes it has been EOLed ;/


----------



## stefxyz

Can`t believe that honestly. Thats the whole point being premium isnt it? Might even consider the Thermaltake WP200 then. Heavy but with dust filters and half price. May be I am overreacting...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Can`t believe that honestly. Thats the whole point being premium isnt it? Might even consider the Thermaltake WP200 then. Hewavy but with dust filters and half price. MAy be I am overreacting...


What's the point of selling/offering something when NO ONE buys it. Email caselabs and see if they could make one. Not sure if it's possible, but they might.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well being a person that always wanted a Caselabs case but the priced kept me away from it for years, bought many cases always found there always things I didn't like. After getting my STH10 I regret not doing it years ago.
My STH10 will be my last case for my main rig. I'm in love with it.

Guess point is if your trying decide to buy the THW10 over one thing that might be added later, I'd do it you won't regret it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you mean the 120mm top then yes it has been EOLed ;/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Can`t believe that honestly. Thats the whole point being premium isnt it? Might even consider the Thermaltake WP200 then. Heavy but with dust filters and half price. May be I am overreacting...


Dont need the 120mm to have fans on top just need the 36mm I think it was but no options for extended top for this case!!! There is something wrong here I would think email them and ask about this!!

Also don't need extended top to do push pull can do this with out it on most cases would have to check the dimensions on this one to see if it is possible..


----------



## Jim-CL

Push-pull in the TH10A/THW10 can be accomplished with most radiators without any extension. Sometimes the 39mm top is used to put a bank of fans above the frame for very thick radiators. The only use for the 120mm top is to put both radiators and fans above the frame which borders on pointless for those cases and hence, very few were ever sold (makes more sense on the STH10).

The standard top on the THW10 is thicker than the TH10A and is the functional equivalent of the 39mm top, which is why it is the only one offered on the THW10. I hope clarifies things a bit


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Any word on the second motherboard tray for the thw10? Curious as to how it works and all that. ^_^


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I am really undecided about the power / reset switch. I really don't like that it sticks out sooooo far with the S5. with the S8, you can bury it in the mid-chassis section ... not so much with the S5. I am either going to ...
> 
> a) leave it and have it bug me for ever
> b) move the power / reset buttons to some other location
> c) get shorter switches
> 
> Wait ... wait ... here is a fourth option ...
> 
> d) leave it but resleeve the cables in my black / white / yellow / green / orange color scheme
> 
> ... ooh ooh ...
> 
> e) I was actually thinking today that I might dye some white in patches so that you get a single strand of sleeving that is multi-colored.


Options d) and e) sound extremely interesting.









I'm out back Plasti-Dipping DDR4 sticks, red to white.


----------



## TUFinside

iBruce is on fire !


----------



## _Killswitch_

Ibruce , How hard was it to take apart the TridentZ? My new Skylake build im going with 16GB 3200 Tridentz, so im just curious


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Ibruce , How hard was it to take apart the TridentZ? My new Skylake build im going with 16GB 3200 Tridentz, so im just curious


They are easy to take apart heat first with heat gun till almost hot to touch then use knife or screwdrive to gently pry off heat sinks!! This was with ddr3 but should still be the same


----------



## stefxyz

Thank you for clarifying this. The 39mm option is what I was looking for anyways.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Maybe check out "onlinemetals"...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Try mnpctech or customcargrills.
> 
> Or http://geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=161645002676
> or https://www.overclockers.co.uk/watercool-fan-grill-classic-420mm-black-wc-099-wc.html
> 
> I'll stop now. My google searches are full of this type of stuff. I finally settled on some of the linked custom car grill stuff.
Click to expand...

Tnx guys, didnt see anything i like. Oh, its not for filtering/fans btw. Im thinking of modding a piece of acrylic to hold two shrouds i have on hand. Would have loved to use more of the modright mesh i bought years ago instead of acrylic to hold the shrouds.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tnx guys, didnt see anything i like. Oh, its not for filtering/fans btw. Im thinking of modding a piece of acrylic to hold two shrouds i have on hand. Would have loved to use more of the modright mesh i bought years ago instead of acrylic to hold the shrouds.


Man I've seen that exact mesh you were looking for somewhere but I can't seem to find it... hmm I'll keep looking. Of course I didn't bookmark it.


----------



## Mega Man

o great CL makers, PLEASE start selling CL MESH !!!!!


----------



## wermad

The pills are much larger then CL mesh but it plays well overall imho. I had a bit left and used it for my psu mod. Might just hit up modright themselves and ask them.





Since ppcs.com has this and other (oos) mesh listed as "speaker mesh", I got some hits but nothing like the modright. Might as well use something like this.

edit: oooh...found it on ebay:




Quote:


> "CCG UNIVERSAL 7" x 48" PERFORATED SS ALUMINUM GRILL GRILLE MESH SHEET SILVER
> "


Price is pretty much what I paid for my modright mesh, ~$50 +ship (500x500). Ebay search: "aluminum grill mesh sheet" to get the best hits btw.

edit#2: same seller on amazon is cheaper vs ebay and their own site.


----------



## ruffhi

Didn't I link you to customcargrills? If it is pricey ... try their scrap pile.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Didn't I link you to customcargrills? If it is pricey ... try their scrap pile.


It was a link for them but the honeycomb one. I didn't bother at first as honeycomb mesh is much easier to find then the "pill" shape ones I'm looking for. I found them through ebay and the mesh design i like is called "SS" by them. Another google search and their site came up with the other designs. They do sell 16x48 which is barely enough for my needs and wished they had 500x500 (~20"x20"). Anyways, its much cheaper through amazon to ship for the same size and finish. I'll be ordering a sheet of 16"x48" in pc gloss black in the next few weeks; goes for $54.99 w/ $12 ship. If anyone else is interested, its $44 for the bare aluminum finish.



Btw, did rep you non-the-less for the help earlier







. The rest of the links were for grills which I don't need tbh since I have vented panels already and I'm looking for "modder's mesh". Thanks for the scrap link, I'l see what they have









edit: Looks like its about the same when you add a second sheet and a piece of scrap through their site. It jumps higher with another scrap piece. Might as well get them through them and get that scrap piece for a few bucks more and the same shipping.

This is the mod im planning to give the Ares.1 more air flow:


----------



## tiger style

Hello,

Finally had the time to put my SM8 together. Took a lot longer than I expected. Just a quick question, has Caselabs stopped making the cutout to route cables through in the drop in mount like in this pic from their site?



My 120.4 drop in mount looks like this:



Thanks


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Getting closer!!!*


----------



## alltheGHz

Damn Daniel! Is that a pump right next to the gpu block I see??


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> *Damn Daniel!* Is that a pump right next to the gpu block I see??


LOL! Thats the Aqaucomputer Flow sensor, that was originally supposed to be hidden in that little alley towards the other end of the copper tubing. The new spot actually keeps the tubing a little more solid.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Finally had the time to put my SM8 together. Took a lot longer than I expected. Just a quick question, has Caselabs stopped making the cutout to route cables through in the drop in mount like in this pic from their site?
> 
> 
> 
> My 120.4 drop in mount looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Drop in mounts and radiator mounts will change slightly over time and the stock (older) pictures may not be 100% the same. One of the most notable changes was a few years ago, to accomodate radiators like Alphacool UT series, cut outs were done to clear the plugs on some radiator brackets. My TX10 came with an earlier 480 mount that has a lip to it and the aluminum is a bit thicker vs the one i purchased last year from CL. The newer ones are slightly less thicker, flex a bit, and has more play once installed. It didn't sit well with my hard tubing, so I made some changes to the loop and where I couldn't, I used this older stronger version. If you look at it from a different perspective, it gives you a clean slate to mod your preferred pass-through though


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *Getting closer!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you can and don't mind how it would look put that flow sensor with the faceplate facing up. Those flow sensor tend to give a tick noise when oriented sideways and at high flow. Great job so far. I like those tubes.


----------



## iBruce

Sup Fellas?

Hey, do I really need a flow meter? Never used one before, have an A6, guess this is the time to decide building my loop next week, PPCS has a few from AquaComputer, do I need a long straight run of tubing before and after the positioning of the flow meter? Doesn't the inner diameter of the tubing affect the flow rate?

Doesn't the flow rate measure differently throughout various points a loop? I'm confused as to where in the loop would grant the most accurate recording.

I'm only cooling a binned already fairly efficient 6700K, video card not in the loop, placing temp probes before and after the rad array, not sure how many more gadgets I have room for in my small case.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> if you can and don't mind how it would look put that flow sensor with the faceplate facing up. Those flow sensor tend to give a tick noise when oriented sideways and at high flow. Great job so far. I like those tubes.


Thanks for the idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Sup Fellas?
> 
> Hey, do I really need a flow meter? Never used one before, have an A6, guess this is the time to decide building my loop next week, PPCS has a few from AquaComputer, do I need a long straight run of tubing before and after the positioning of the flow meter? Doesn't the inner diameter of the tubing affect the flow rate?
> 
> *Doesn't the flow rate measure differently throughout various points a loop? I'm confused as to where in the loop would grant the most accurate recording.*
> 
> I'm only cooling a binned already fairly efficient 6700K, video card not in the loop, placing temp probes before and after the rad array, not sure how many more gadgets I have room for in my small case.


That's a great question! Can we get some clarification from the those that have used one? From what I gather it helps determine that you have a consistent flow in the system. Haha I may have went overboard and wanted to load up my A6 lol


----------



## VSG

Much like coolant temperature, coolant flow rate will be within error margins of detection between various points of a loop (not counting inside components, of course). Have these located at points of convenience for the cables of said flow/temperature sensors.


----------



## MR-e

The MPS series requires a 5 CM run of straight tubing before and after the sensor. Not sure about the High Flow sensor Hyper has though, his seem to connect right up to the GPU block. Costas mentioned earlier that for the MPS series, they need to be calibrated based on the fittings connected to them and that the tube diameter of the entire loop overall didn't matter as much. As for points of reference on where to best situate the sensor, that I don't know









Edit - See above, geggeg clarified the point of reference


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The MPS series requires a 5 CM run of straight tubing before and after the sensor. Not sure about the High Flow sensor Hyper has though, his seem to connect right up to the GPU block. Costas mentioned earlier that for the MPS series, they need to be calibrated based on the fittings connected to them and that the tube diameter of the entire loop overall didn't matter as much. As for points of reference on where to best situate the sensor, that I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - See above, geggeg clarified the point of reference


Ok, here's a headscratcher.

If I approximate my internal loop volume and account for the restrictions within both rads and the monoblock and XRES pump top along with tubing and fittings, can't I calculate an average internal flow rate at any given D5 pump rpm that would be just as accurate as an average rate taken by a flow meter randomly placed for the sake of convenient cable routing?

Couldn't I just then collect data points and graph from various pump rpms - %pump pwr?

I'm not trying to be difficult, really I'm not.


----------



## seross69

On a closed serial loop the flow rate should equalize and be about the same through out the loop....


----------



## MocoIMO

Time to get the dremel out & might need to run a parrell loop to get this to get it all piped up in the end


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Ok, here's a headscratcher.
> 
> If I approximate my internal loop volume and account for the restrictions within both rads and the monoblock and XRES pump top along with tubing and fittings, can't I calculate an average internal flow rate at any given D5 pump rpm that would be just as accurate as an average rate taken by a flow meter randomly placed for the sake of convenient cable routing?
> 
> Couldn't I just then collect data points and graph from various pump rpms - %pump pwr?
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult, really I'm not.


You can add all the restriction of your components if each one of them have the curves available and figure out your flow rate at different pump speed yes. Flow rate should be about the same in any part of the loop and as said before within range of the precision and accuracy of the flow meter we use...


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can add all the restriction of your components if each one of them have the curves available and figure out your flow rate at different pump speed yes. Flow rate should be about the same in any part of the loop and as said before within range of the precision and accuracy of the flow meter we use...


Thanks so much! +rep.

Had two semesters of Physics with Calculus, I'll break out some books and try to construct an equation to approximate the flow rate in my short loop if can find restriction data on all components, and forego buying the AC flow meter.

There has to be a simple equation capable of this, or can construct one that would be just as accurate as a physical inline flow meter.

But then, as long as thermals are really good.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Thanks so much! +rep.
> 
> Had two semesters of Physics with Calculus, I'll break out some books and try to construct an equation to approximate the flow rate in my short loop if can find restriction data on all components, and forego buying the AC flow meter.
> 
> There has to be a simple equation capable of this, or can construct one that would be just as accurate as a physical inline flow meter.
> 
> But then, as long as thermals are really good.


Geez. All the fun of water cooling, yet to be ruined by physics and math. EWWW!







I think I'll just stick with watercooling and anatomy and physiology. Lol


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Geez. All the fun of water cooling, yet to be ruined by physics and math. EWWW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just stick with watercooling and anatomy and physiology. Lol


Naw, the fun is all still there if you let it be. My case is so small I just can't add another device without things looking cramped.

So I thought maybe I could generate the same number on paper (approximately) the flow meter would feed to the Aquaero at each rpm, that's all, I'm only looking for a way to save some space and keep things looking halfway nice.

I added three AquaComputer water temp sensors to my old rig and they don't really tell you much useful information, except the water is 0.9C degrees warmer after the CPU than after the radiator.

Add three flow meters if you want, don't let my silliness persuade you, the fun is all there.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Thanks so much! +rep.
> 
> Had two semesters of Physics with Calculus, I'll break out some books and try to construct an equation to approximate the flow rate in my short loop if can find restriction data on all components, and forego buying the AC flow meter.
> 
> There has to be a simple equation capable of this, or can construct one that would be just as accurate as a physical inline flow meter.
> 
> But then, as long as thermals are really good.


here mate. This is a reading everybody doing WC should have:

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/pump-planning-guide/


----------



## fast_fate

and for some, fun is too be had in working out the calculations









@iBruce I found that starting with desired flow rate is the best way to go, rather than pump rpm or power.
After determining you pump assembly output (number of pumps, pump top used and power setting applied) choose the desired system flow rate.
With that flow rate you will have a fixed PSI available for the loop.
Then start subtracting the PSI for each component in the loop from the PSI available for the PSI available for you pump assemblies chosen flow rate.

Alternatively - as you indicated you might...
start by finding the flow rate for the pump speed/power that you want to run.
Then use the PSI for you pump assembly for that flow rate to continue with the calculations.

As a challenge - set up a spreadsheet with all pumps / pump-tops and drop down box's for selection with all the details calculated from database to give the starting PSI available to continue with other components









Have Fun - but be warned it can become both frustrating due to lack of info available for new components yet addictive to find that elusive number - or end up testing yourself


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Finally had the time to put my SM8 together. Took a lot longer than I expected. Just a quick question, has Caselabs stopped making the cutout to route cables through in the drop in mount like in this pic from their site?
> 
> 
> 
> My 120.4 drop in mount looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I've seen this before... My SM8 is like yours, with no cabling slot... It seems to me, that the SM8, was different at one time...

I have the 120.4 drop-in top also and there's no room for a cable management slot anywhere... You first pic of the black case, must be one of the first units that has now changed to what we both have now.... IDKFS


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Time to get the dremel out & might need to run a parrell loop to get this to get it all piped up in the end


Can someone with eloop experience please once and for all tell how the hell do these things setup??? There's so many "you can't position them in this manner...! and they only work in push", and so forth. I thought someone had mentioned you can't hang them upside down because the blade will slip (sorry @MocoIMO, just using your pic for reference, nice gear btw







), and you can't install them in pull unless you have a spacer or shroud to add space. These fans are still on my dream-upgrade list and yet there are so many (valid) opinions on how to use them and some contradicting opinions (also valid or seem to be) on how not to use them....its just confusing and really making them a put off. Might just go with Phanteks since Varders are not my taste in looks (like GT's, excluding DS).


----------



## Costas

You can use the eLoops in any orientation.

Just be aware that when used in 'pull config' they generate a lot more noise due to turbulence on their intake side. Spacing them out helps somewhat.

In 'push' config the noise is not an issue.

It is all to do with their blade design.

I use their 120 sized eLoops and tested the noise issue back when building that particular PC. You won't like the noise generated when they are configured as 'pull' fans.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> and for some, fun is too be had in working out the calculations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @iBruce I found that starting with desired flow rate is the best way to go, rather than pump rpm or power.
> After determining you pump assembly output (number of pumps, pump top used and power setting applied) choose the desired system flow rate.
> With that flow rate you will have a fixed PSI available for the loop.
> Then start subtracting the PSI for each component in the loop from the PSI available for the PSI available for you pump assemblies chosen flow rate.
> 
> Alternatively - as you indicated you might...
> start by finding the flow rate for the pump speed/power that you want to run.
> Then use the PSI for you pump assembly for that flow rate to continue with the calculations.
> 
> As a challenge - set up a spreadsheet with all pumps / pump-tops and drop down box's for selection with all the details calculated from database to give the starting PSI available to continue with other components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Fun - but be warned it can become both frustrating due to lack of info available for new components yet addictive to find that elusive number - or end up testing yourself


Thanks mate, that's an amazing approach and pathway to follow, and I shall carry out your instructions concisely in honor of the many brilliant human calculators that have come before us.










Your Sir, are a fine gentleman.

+100reps.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Fellas?
> 
> Hey, do I really need a flow meter? Never used one before, have an A6, guess this is the time to decide building my loop next week, PPCS has a few from AquaComputer, do I need a long straight run of tubing before and after the positioning of the flow meter? Doesn't the inner diameter of the tubing affect the flow rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the flow rate measure differently throughout various points a loop? I'm confused as to where in the loop would grant the most accurate recording.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only cooling a binned already fairly efficient 6700K, video card not in the loop, placing temp probes before and after the rad array, not sure how many more gadgets I have room for in my small case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I believe we may be confusing coolant Flow Rate (lph) with coolant velocity (mps).
As water does not compress, the flow rate is constant throughout the loop.
But as constrictions increase/decrease the velocity increases/decreases.
Think of a wide, slow flowing river and what happens when it gets to a narrow gorge...
The water accelerates, excitement intensifies, but the water volume remains constant.

Flow meters account for this by having a controlling orifice at the point of measurement.


----------



## iBruce

Parts Giveaway Customer #1 in California, your order status has been updated to:

"Shipped"

Enjoy the parts.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy 1_zpsqnudkvsm.gif.html


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You can use the eLoops in any orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just be aware that when used in 'pull config' they generate a lot more noise due to turbulence on their intake side. Spacing them out helps somewhat.
> 
> In 'push' config the noise is not an issue.
> 
> It is all to do with their blade design.
> 
> I use their 120 sized eLoops and tested the noise issue back when building that particular PC. You won't like the noise generated when they are configured as 'pull' fans.


And to add what @Costas, if you add a gasket or a shroud (7+mm) the noise they create in pull goes away.


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I've seen this before... My SM8 is like yours, with no cabling slot... It seems to me, that the SM8, was different at one time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 120.4 drop-in top also and there's no room for a cable management slot anywhere... You first pic of the black case, must be one of the first units that has now changed to what we both have now.... IDKFS


The opening was to run tubing from radiators above case.


You can use this two openings for cable management.


----------



## SteezyTN

This case gets sexier and sexier every time I try and do maintanance or redo my loop. I'm in love with it. Coming up on one year in August


----------



## DarthBaggins

I do have to say everytime I look at my M8 or show it to customers, it reassures my investment in the case. I do want a BH2 next for a LAN/OverKill HTPC case too.


----------



## Mega Man

i still remember thinking " NO WAY i would pay that much for a case" then i got one used,.... currently i have 5 IN my house at this very moment ....


----------



## iBored

Has anyone tried to mount / mod the S8 pedestals into server racks?
I was thinking of stacking the S8 and having the pedestals fitted with server chassis.

1. Main compartment - Workstation rig
2. First pedestal - watercooling gear
3. Second pedestal - rail mounted server chassis
4. Third pedestal - rail mounted network gear.


----------



## Mega Man

Dun need to. My tx10 and peds already work as racks


----------



## martensch

soon I can be added here as well...














2-tones available again, ordering myself an SMA8 white/black!!









What do you guys think? _"Inside all black / outside all white including white flexbays"_ should be ok as a description right? should look like: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/90#post_22274733


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Finally had the time to put my SM8 together. Took a lot longer than I expected. Just a quick question, has Caselabs stopped making the cutout to route cables through in the drop in mount like in this pic from their site?
> 
> 
> 
> My 120.4 drop in mount looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I like that SM8. Makes me want to swap it with my HAF 932.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> soon I can be added here as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-tones available again, ordering myself an SMA8 white/black!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? _"Inside all black / outside all white including white flexbays"_ should be ok as a description right? should look like: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/90#post_22274733


I actually listed every part and put Black or White and emailed it to CL. I cycled through the pictures of the case twice checking that I didn't miss a part.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> soon I can be added here as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-tones available again, ordering myself an SMA8 white/black!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? _"Inside all black / outside all white including white flexbays"_ should be ok as a description right? should look like: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434796/post-your-two-tone-caselabs-case/90#post_22274733


That would be just fine for a description. Please remember that the rear panel of your case can only be one color, so it will be all black since . it also faces the inside of the case. The top, sides, and front panel, including the flex bays will be all white.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That would be just fine for a description. Please remember that the rear panel of your case can only be one color, so it will be all black since . it also faces the inside of the case. The top, sides, and front panel, including the flex bays will be all white.


perfect, that`s exactly how I want it







just checking I order all the right things. with a 280 flexbay mount do I need to think about something special (like another fan mount?)


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> perfect, that`s exactly how I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just checking I order all the right things. with a 280 flexbay mount do I need to think about something special (like another fan mount?)


Kind of depends on what you want to cool, how you want to cool it, and what you wanna put in the flex bay besides fans or rads


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Kind of depends on what you want to cool, how you want to cool it, and what you wanna put in the flex bay besides fans or rads


lower chamber 560 and 280 plus PSU, 560 in the top, and 280 in the flexbay. Not sure yet if I need an aquaero with display or one wihtout.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/80#post_22673987 -> that`s what I was referring to - you might be able to help here

maybe should opt for the 420 mount and only use 2 fans for the rad


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> lower chamber 560 and 280 plus PSU, 560 in the top, and 280 in the flexbay. Not sure yet if I need an aquaero with display or one wihtout.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/80#post_22673987 -> that`s what I was referring to - you might be able to help here
> 
> maybe should opt for the 420 mount and only use 2 fans for the rad


A 560 takes up a ton of room up top... I'm still confused what your question is. I might be able to help.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> A 560 takes up a ton of room up top... I'm still confused what your question is. I might be able to help.


yeah I know - I was fascinated by the black azalea build and want the 560 in the top









sorry for confusing you - I am sure if I put my question a it different you will be able to help.
The SMA8 has 13 5 1/2 inch baycovers. the 280 flexbay uses 7 so I would end up using a triple and single cover below the flexbay radholder as I can`t put the rad holder so far down to only use the triple cover (you can see that in the link here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/80#post_22673987

so the alternative would be to use a 420 flexbay holder which uses 11 bays, or a 280 and a 140 which also equals 11 bays. Or I skip that and put the Aquaero just below the 280 rad, but I have no idea whether there`s anough room as the 560 in the lower compartment also uses quite a lot of space...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> yeah I know - I was fascinated by the black azalea build and want the 560 in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for confusing you - I am sure if I put my question a it different you will be able to help.
> The SMA8 has 13 5 1/2 inch baycovers. the 280 flexbay uses 7 so I would end up using a triple and single cover below the flexbay radholder as I can`t put the rad holder so far down to only use the triple cover (you can see that in the link here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467634/build-log-caselabs-sma8-black-azalea/80#post_22673987
> 
> so the alternative would be to use a 420 flexbay holder which uses 11 bays, or a 280 and a 140 which also equals 11 bays. Or I skip that and put the Aquaero just below the 280 rad, but I have no idea whether there`s anough room as the 560 in the lower compartment also uses quite a lot of space...


So honestly I highly doubt the Aquaero will fit below the 280. You have about 25mm or so between the end tank of the radiator and mesh of the flexbay bay. I no longer use the 280 radiator in the front because it caused too many issues and I also switched to 3X560... I know it's overkill.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So honestly I highly doubt the Aquaero will fit below the 280. You have about 25mm or so between the end tank of the radiator and mesh of the flexbay bay. I no longer use the 280 radiator in the front because it caused too many issues and I also switched to 3X560... I know it's overkill.


honeslty, doesn`t really matter if it doesn`t fit, as I don`t really need the display, will all be controlled by the software anyways.

3x 560? wow - how, or where is the third 560 hidden? pedestal? or in the lower compartment, but where`s the PSU now?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> honeslty, doesn`t really matter if it doesn`t fit, as I don`t really need the display, will all be controlled by the software anyways.
> 
> 3x 560? wow - how, or where is the third 560 hidden? pedestal? or in the lower compartment, but where`s the PSU now?


Hmmm I'm sorry, I thought that's what you want to know if it'd fit. Or are you wanting to know just for the flexbays?

2X560's in the lower chamber, psu is vertically mounted in the front.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hmmm I'm sorry, I thought that's what you want to know if it'd fit. Or are you wanting to know just for the flexbays?
> 
> 2X560's in the lower chamber, psu is vertically mounted in the front.


you`re right, I wanted to know it, but it`s ok if it doesn`t fit...







I think I will order 280 and 140 flexbay seperately like this I have the flexibility once the case is here...

wow - that's indeed overkill!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> you`re right, I wanted to know it, but it`s ok if it doesn`t fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will order 280 and 140 flexbay seperately like this I have the flexibility once the case is here...
> 
> wow - that's indeed overkill!


Imo I think a 280 + 140 flexbay is good because of the flexibility.. however I wish they sold a single flexbay mesh that would fill all 13 bays.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Imo I think a 280 + 140 flexbay is good because of the flexibility.. however I wish they sold a single flexbay mesh that would fill all 13 bays.


yeah that would be great indeed, the biggest you can get is 12 bays....


----------



## martensch

yess - yess - yess - happiest man right now!!


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> yess - yess - yess - happiest man right now!!


You will love it! I just got mine last week and its been amazing!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> yess - yess - yess - happiest man right now!!


Awesome! Best case I've ever owned.


----------



## martensch

really loooking forward... those 6-8 weeks will be a pain...







thinking about hardware already...


----------



## Mega Man

And now the torture begins


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And now the torture begins


I got over the torture of waiting for pics of your TX in action....







. Curious as to why so secretive with your builds? Don't you wanna show them off to the world????


----------



## Mega Man

nothing to show atm, waiting in torment ...

waiting for stuff worth building is all


----------



## wermad

Really? Even the most tamed builds are still posted in clubs/threads and honestly, who cares what you got in it. Just snap away and post em man!


----------



## SteezyTN

Redoing the tubing in my SMA8. I'm having some trouble getting the front radiator tubing done, so that's going to take some time. Such a pain.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I got over the torture of waiting for pics of your TX in action....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Curious as to why so secretive with your builds? Don't you wanna show them off to the world????


I think he is really shy!!!!! But would like to see proof picture!!!


----------



## MR-e




----------



## wermad

^^^That board









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think he is really shy!!!!! But would like to see proof picture!!!


I sold him my old TH10 and he did post a pic of his new TX10 a couple of months ago. Very elusive his builds...


----------



## Mega Man

my tx is empty atm ... like i said ... waiting..


5 CL ! trying to do great things with them all... learning most stuff all at once, sleaving, ect, hardline bending...


----------



## SteezyTN

Almost done...


----------



## Juggalo23451




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Almost done...


That's what you think!


----------



## emsj86

looks so much better steezytn glad you got rid of the soft tubing on the cpu line. Also i really like the tubing runs when people go from pump to cpu like that. looks clean


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> looks so much better steezytn glad you got rid of the soft tubing on the cpu line. Also i really like the tubing runs when people go from pump to cpu like that. looks clean


Thanks. I'm liking it so much better. I redid it to where there's no tubing running through the back side. It's kind of growing on me, and it looks much more cleaner. I did have to remove my push pull fans on the front radiator though :/ I suck at bending, so it would've looked really awkward if I did another bend on the longer piece of tubing.


----------



## kgtuning

I definitely like it better this way too. Good job.


----------



## X-Nine

Not tech related, but that's a picture I snapped of the Grand Canyon last weekend on our road trip. We drove down to Arizona to the Mt Lemmon SkyCenter observatory and spent a few hours looking through their 13" telescope. The next day we went to the Sonoran Desert Museum, which was part museum, zoo, and botanical garden. The next day we drove to the Canyon. It was by far the most humbling experience I've ever had.

If you visit one place on earth before you die, it should be the Canyon. You can't even imagine its breadth without being there firsthand.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I definitely like it better this way too. Good job.


Thanks. One more tubing to go, then on to the bottom compartment.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> Not tech related, but that's a picture I snapped of the Grand Canyon last weekend on our road trip. We drove down to Arizona to the Mt Lemmon SkyCenter observatory and spent a few hours looking through their 13" telescope. The next day we went to the Sonoran Desert Museum, which was part museum, zoo, and botanical garden. The next day we drove to the Canyon. It was by far the most humbling experience I've ever had.
> 
> If you visit one place on earth before you die, it should be the Canyon. You can't even imagine its breadth without being there firsthand.


Very cool, I've been wanting to go there for many years. Hopefully one day.


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> Not tech related, but that's a picture I snapped of the Grand Canyon last weekend on our road trip. We drove down to Arizona to the Mt Lemmon SkyCenter observatory and spent a few hours looking through their 13" telescope. The next day we went to the Sonoran Desert Museum, which was part museum, zoo, and botanical garden. The next day we drove to the Canyon. It was by far the most humbling experience I've ever had.
> 
> If you visit one place on earth before you die, it should be the Canyon. You can't even imagine its breadth without being there firsthand.


That place is breathtaking. I hiked Rim to Rim back in my Boy Scout days, and let me tell you not only is it grueling, but it is amazing how expansive it is. It never ends. One of the best trips I have ever taken.


----------



## Mega Man

to all in search for a high quality mouse head here and sign the petition to have CL make a Mouse, maybe they can partner with Logitech for the internals ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to all in search for a high quality mouse head here and sign the petition to have CL make a Mouse, maybe they can partner with Logitech for the internals ?










x10000000

Leave CL alone...they don't need to be lsd-experimental and branch out to unknown territory.

edit: I would like for them to offer more modder materials and mdpc-x sleeve is a great step in the right direction. As you mentioned, we need mesh, and maybe some other modder materials (pins, plugs, wires, "case electrical" accessories, etc.). Cable combs! yes, make them from phatty aluminum


----------



## Mega Man

and, dont forget
quality mice !

on a more serious note...

i can not find a quality mouse and it is pissing me off.... Logitech. crap/ razer. crap

where can i find a good mouse

wermad i really thought you would at least LOL at the joke, didnt think you would take it so serious !


----------



## ruffhi

I've got an S5 on order and the plan is to put an OOD, single HDD hot swap and a card reader or Aquaero in the flex-bays. Which supports should I be using?

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short

Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and, dont forget
> quality mice !
> 
> on a more serious note...
> 
> i can not find a quality mouse and it is pissing me off.... Logitech. crap/ razer. crap
> 
> where can i find a good mouse
> 
> wermad i really thought you would at least LOL at the joke, didnt think you would take it so serious !


Check out Zowie


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and, dont forget
> quality mice !
> 
> on a more serious note...
> 
> i can not find a quality mouse and it is pissing me off.... Logitech. crap/ razer. crap
> 
> where can i find a good mouse
> 
> wermad i really thought you would at least LOL at the joke, didnt think you would take it so serious !


If you like optical mice, Roccat Kone Pure optical can be a good contender.


----------



## X-Nine

For me, there will never be another good mouse until Logitech updates the G9X. It was perfectly shaped. I've been nagging them on Twitter to do it. I need to get a soldering iron so I can replace the switches on my old one.

I've gone through dozens of other other mice as nothing is nearly as comfy as the G9X was.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x10000000
> 
> Leave CL alone..*.they don't need to be lsd-experimental and branch out to unknown territory*.
> 
> edit: I would like for them to offer more modder materials and mdpc-x sleeve is a great step in the right direction. As you mentioned, we need mesh, and maybe some other modder materials (pins, plugs, wires, "case electrical" accessories, etc.). Cable combs! yes, make them from phatty aluminum


But if they do become this "Type" of branch I would love to aquire some samples of your Testing method and please. please, go to unknown territory (Although it would somewhat "Known" to me )










TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> For me, there will never be another good mouse until Logitech updates the G9X. It was perfectly shaped. I've been nagging them on Twitter to do it. I need to get a soldering iron so I can replace the switches on my old one.
> 
> I've gone through dozens of other other mice as nothing is nearly as comfy as the G9X was.


Kind of sounds like me and the Cataclysm version (I think?) of SteelSeries' World of Warcraft Mouse. Original one was awesome, Cataclysm was nice because the thumb buttons didn't die a really early death (unlike the dpad on the original which lasted about a month of tanking raids before it would click 2-3 buttons with a single press).

I'm more than happy with my Roccat Nyth now, although it took a while to get used to the wider part as I had previously been using a Corsair M95 (which fits my hand decently, but man the scroll wheel glitches out REALLY fast, or you get the "holding down right mouse button to zoom in means left mouse button will remain held down until right is released" which made the archery bits in Shadows of Mordor impossible, and you'd waste a ton of bullets in FPS games)


----------



## wermad

This might not be too off, but Lian Li can do a desk-case, CL should give that a thought. They pretty much have all the resources. Imagine a CL L shaped desk


----------



## X-Nine

We looked at doing desks a long time ago, and honestly, it's an unwise move. Not enough market for such a large and expensive chassis to even begin ROI. Shipping alone wouldn't be worth it. While we're certain we could provide a quality desk that's second to none like everything else we do, there's other areas that need to be explored that could lead to far more success.


----------



## emsj86

Can someone help me on what paint color is the gun metal grey? Or at least close to the paint color. (Would it be more of a matte or satin finish). I really want to paint the outside panels , motherboard tray/io and 360 flex rad mount gun metal grey but I want to do it right. My problem is I don't have any of Caselabs gunmetal grey parts or cases to take and match up


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We looked at doing desks a long time ago, and honestly, it's an unwise move. Not enough market for such a large and expensive chassis to even begin ROI. Shipping alone wouldn't be worth it. While we're certain we could provide a quality desk that's second to none like everything else we do, there's other areas that need to be explored that could lead to far more success.


That sucks







. Would have been very interesting but I understand its an extremely small market to cater to. At least CL can sell you the mb trays and other goodies for someone to make it their own. I just don't have the woodworking skills nor the right tools for an aluminum build. Hmmm....maybe its time for me to learn aluminum brazing









Curious, are you an actual employee of CL or just a ocn manufacturer/company representative? You're profile shows you're in Colorado and CL is in SoCal







?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone help me on what paint color is the gun metal grey? Or at least close to the paint color. (Would it be more of a matte or satin finish). I really want to paint the outside panels , motherboard tray/io and 360 flex rad mount gun metal grey but I want to do it right. My problem is I don't have any of Caselabs gunmetal grey parts or cases to take and match up


Have you thought about ordering separate side panels from caselabs in gunmetal? I know it would be expensive, but at least it's OEM parts.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone help me on what paint color is the gun metal grey? Or at least close to the paint color. (Would it be more of a matte or satin finish). I really want to paint the outside panels , motherboard tray/io and 360 flex rad mount gun metal grey but I want to do it right. My problem is I don't have any of Caselabs gunmetal grey parts or cases to take and match up


I posted a response a while back for you. Email CL if they can send you a sample or buy a small and inexpensive accessory in gunmetal. Either one, have a shop scan it for you to get the best possible color match. Have you consider maybe powder coating it? I'm sure the gunmetal is pretty similar to what most shops carry and its not like super special CL edition or something like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my tx is empty atm ... like i said ... waiting..
> 
> 
> 5 CL ! trying to do great things with them all... learning most stuff all at once, sleaving, ect, hardline bending...


Hmmmm....interesting







. For sure you seem/sound like a dude who knows a lot with a ton of experience. Yet, you're learning? Well, my quads are still for sale when you're ready


----------



## golfleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone help me on what paint color is the gun metal grey? Or at least close to the paint color. (Would it be more of a matte or satin finish). I really want to paint the outside panels , motherboard tray/io and 360 flex rad mount gun metal grey but I want to do it right. My problem is I don't have any of Caselabs gunmetal grey parts or cases to take and match up


Easiest way would be to get a free swatch from prismatic powders, which is where CL gets their powder coat from. Its what I did when I was deciding on colors from my case. The swatch is fairly small, but it's free and accurate, and I got within a few days of asking for it. The color is river stone, PTB-2614

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/RIVER-STONE/


----------



## corysti

Well, I do know that I've looked and I didn't find a straight "gunmetal" powder coat. If caselabs could give us the exact supplier and name of the powder I'd like to know


----------



## Mega Man

See the link above your post


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We looked at doing desks a long time ago, and honestly, it's an unwise move. Not enough market for such a large and expensive chassis to even begin ROI. Shipping alone wouldn't be worth it. While we're certain we could provide a quality desk that's second to none like everything else we do, there's other areas that need to be explored that could lead to far more success.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would have been very interesting but I understand its an extremely small market to cater to. At least CL can sell you the mb trays and other goodies for someone to make it their own. I just don't have the woodworking skills nor the right tools for an aluminum build. Hmmm....maybe its time for me to learn aluminum brazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, are you an actual employee of CL or just a ocn manufacturer/company representative? You're profile shows you're in Colorado and CL is in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I am indeed an employee. A contract employee, because of taxes and such, but an employee. I also run the FB and Twitter accounts, as well as in a little bit of dabbling in design (for instance the Elements logo we had and several ideas for cases) and customer service.


----------



## wermad

Kewl


----------



## MocoIMO

If anyone is interested... I'm downsizing my x99 SM5 build into an X2Matx Mod

Currently waiting on fittings and my laptop to charge to start adding progression photos... but here's a teaser










Link to Log


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> If anyone is interested... I'm downsizing my x99 SM5 build into an X2Matx Mod
> 
> Currently waiting on fittings and my laptop to charge to start adding progression photos... but here's a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Log












MATX Goodness to a fellow EVO owner


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MATX Goodness to a fellow EVO owner


Thank you and glad to see you've come to the dark side of the larger MATX chassis


----------



## JourneymanMike

Here we go again! Should I do it?


----------



## alltheGHz

DO IT


----------



## VSG

I suppose we should all wish Kevin the best with his new ventures, including MDPC. In case you guys didn't see the post on the Caselabs FB page, he's leaving to form his own company and taking the MDPC bit as part of the new company. Caselabs will be purely cases now


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I suppose we should all wish Kevin the best with his new ventures, including MDPC. In case you guys didn't see the post on the Caselabs FB page, he's leaving to form his own company and taking the MDPC bit as part of the new company. Caselabs will be purely cases now


All the best !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Here we go again! Should I do it?


And, yeah, do it !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I suppose we should all wish Kevin the best with his new ventures, including MDPC. In case you guys didn't see the post on the Caselabs FB page, he's leaving to form his own company and taking the MDPC bit as part of the new company. Caselabs will be purely cases now


o.o

._.

*run away*

i am missing it linky pleases


----------



## Deedaz

Ordered an S8 in white and some sleeving.







Can't wait til it gets here and I can start planning out the rebuild. Can the windowed/ventilated top be flipped so the window is on the other side? All the pics I've seen always have the window on the left.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Alright! I ordered a Two Tone (White & Gunmetal) S8!

Awww Krap! I'm in debt again!









Now I need some component$!

X99 or Z170? Air cool or water cool?

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Here we go again! Should I do it?


I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .

When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.





Won't be doing another.

The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.

No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.

Darlene


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .
> 
> When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be doing another.
> 
> The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.
> 
> No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.
> 
> Darlene


Isn't the S5 an mATX Case?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .
> 
> When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be doing another.
> 
> The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.
> 
> No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the S5 an mATX Case?
Click to expand...

Yes, but the S8 without peds, which make it look even worse, can't hold enough cooling for triple or quad GPUs, so why not go with a mATX which does fine with single or SLi GPUs, and has a much sleeker overall aesthetic . . .

A nice Z170 with glass top and glass flex bay window with a nice clean midplate, a super sweet air cooled build . . . go to liquid later if you just have to . . .

D.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I suppose we should all wish Kevin the best with his new ventures, including MDPC. In case you guys didn't see the post on the Caselabs FB page, he's leaving to form his own company and taking the MDPC bit as part of the new company. Caselabs will be purely cases now


I'm curious about a link as well... And I'd there's any word of him being on the forums here in his own section and whatnot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Can the windowed/ventilated top be flipped so the window is on the other side? All the pics I've seen always have the window on the left.


I believe you cannot flip the top. Something about it only fitting one way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .
> 
> When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be doing another.
> 
> The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.
> 
> No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.
> 
> Darlene


I've noticed you've been using Shark fans for a while and I've been tempted to get some from aquatuning in "Devil red". how well do they fair with the newer rads like the nemesis series?

I'm waiting for the THWWDE10 (THW-White-Diva-Edition-10) to start


----------



## corysti

I have a white s8 in my closet that has never seen a build. After I got itbi realized that it wouldn't really fit my current setup and you don't realize the size until you have it. Maybe some day I'll get around to finding a use for it.

I got out of the Atx form factor and been really into the mini itx and wanted the s3 but they don't carry any longer and I'm not a huge fan of the x2m


----------



## DarthBaggins

Been eyeing the Sma8's along with an s5. Just need to get the funding to go along with it, or hopefully some benefactor funding/sponsorship









Still ecstatic over the CableMod and Cool PC World recent acquisitions on my JAC revision in aiding with a few supplies for the revision.


----------



## VSG

The announcement was on Jim's FB profile, not the Caselabs FB page. Not sure if this works, but here it is.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yes, but the S8 without peds, which make it look even worse, can't hold enough cooling for triple or quad GPUs, so why not go with a mATX which does fine with single or SLi GPUs, and has a much sleeker overall aesthetic . . .
> 
> A nice Z170 with glass top and glass flex bay window with a nice clean midplate, a super sweet air cooled build . . . go to liquid later if you just have to . . .
> 
> D.


Was thinking of adding a pedestal at a later date....

An mATX with Dual GPU's in SLI - It sounds different... Do you mean in an S5?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The announcement was on Jim's FB profile, not the Caselabs FB page. Not sure if this works, but here it is.


Link throws an error on my phone, but it probably would work on my desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Been eyeing the Sma8's along with an s5. Just need to get the funding to go along with it, or hopefully some benefactor funding/sponsorship


Kind of sounds like want I want, except it's an SMA8 for the gaming rig and an S8 for the audio/boinc/djing/flightsim/folding/racing/space/vr rig (and hopefully dual Xeons in the S8!)

I suspect they'd look nice together. No pedestals for me, but that's because I like the cute cube look and always wanted a cube case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the SMA8 has the space needed w/ out the need of a pedestal like I have w/ the M8, same w/ the s5/s8. But on the s5/8 I would use the extended top over using a pedestal too. Just been eyeing different options to replace the Elite 130 I've been using for Lil HTPC of Over-Kill (but the Elite 130 I found for around $25 and have had it for a couple years collecting dust) mainly eyeing the BH2 or a Fractal Arc Mini


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Link throws an error on my phone, but it probably would work on my desktop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The announcement was on Jim's FB profile, not the Caselabs FB page. Not sure if this works, but here it is.


Maybe this is what you are looking for?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1598444/our-newest-family-entrepreneur-kevin

It has some information


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .
> 
> When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be doing another.
> 
> The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.
> 
> No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed you've been using Shark fans for a while and I've been tempted to get some from aquatuning in "Devil red". how well do they fair with the newer rads like the nemesis series?
> 
> I'm waiting for the THWWDE10 (THW-White-Diva-Edition-10) to start
Click to expand...

Some years back when I was doing some basic fan testing to see which ones I was thinking of using, or that I frequently did use, could push air thru a rad, the Sharks always came up in the top 10 to 20 percent for 25mm thick fans in an audibly acceptable rpm range.

They consistently beat the Corsairs, which were pretty new and popular at the time, which were higher rpm and much louder.

They did get beat by the 25 and 32mm thick Silverstones, but those were solid white, fairly loud, and a totally different aesthetic.

The one simple common denominator that was a good indication of how much air a fan was going to push thru a rad, (input power being equal amongst them) was the number of blades and how much they overlapped each other.

If you looked straight on at the fan, and saw a lot of daylight between the blades, it was not going to perform well . . .

If you looked at it and saw little or no daylight between the blades, it was going to do pretty well.

I started using the sharks for the clear body and white leds that show off copper or white fins quite nicely, I continue to use them because they still have that that aesthetic, AND, they move decent amounts of air, even thru rads with denser fin spacings like the old GTX's.

The fact that they all come in both 120 and 140 sizes so that you can keep a consistent look for all the rad and case fans is also a plus in my book.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yes, but the S8 without peds, which make it look even worse, can't hold enough cooling for triple or quad GPUs, so why not go with a mATX which does fine with single or SLi GPUs, and has a much sleeker overall aesthetic . . .
> 
> A nice Z170 with glass top and glass flex bay window with a nice clean midplate, a super sweet air cooled build . . . go to liquid later if you just have to . . .
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of adding a pedestal at a later date....
> 
> An mATX with Dual GPU's in SLI - It sounds different... Do you mean in an S5?
Click to expand...

Yes, in an S5 . . . . a nice sleek, longer than tall look . . .

If I could have a custom CL case, it would be a stretched S8, long enough to fit 560's up top with a pair of reservoirs in front like in my pics.

Maybe that's why I bought a second Core X9, I just like the overall aesthetic . . . Height and width of the S8, but 5" longer which accommodates 480's.

Darlene


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered an S8 in white and some sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait til it gets here and I can start planning out the rebuild. Can the windowed/ventilated top be flipped so the window is on the other side? All the pics I've seen always have the window on the left.


Yeah, the top can only go on one way, as it has a lip on one end, which I find makes removal easier.
Congrats on ordering the case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! I ordered a Two Tone (White & Gunmetal) S8!
> 
> Awww Krap! I'm in debt again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some component$!
> 
> X99 or Z170? Air cool or water cool?
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


And congrats too, fun times ahead!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Here we go again! Should I do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the S8 to be too boxy, now that I've built one . . . .
> 
> When you look at pics of it taken in 3/4 view, it doesn't look so bad, but look right at it broadside, and it's just a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be doing another.
> 
> The S5, on the other hand, is much lower in height with the same length, so to me, It would make a much more sleek looking build.
> 
> No doubt my next CL will be a white or two-tone S5.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

I respectfully disagree with that, lol.








Yes, the S5 is a nice case, imo everything CaseLabs is great, but I certainly am happy with my white S8.
Nonetheless, you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Biggu

Finally got some decent shots last night of the case.. I need to change the LED bars around as the one on the front of the case doesn't seem to be at the right angle.


----------



## MR-e

Nice, very clean setup there!


----------



## Kimir

Nicely done indeed.


----------



## iBruce

Parts Giveaway Customer #2 in Texas, your order status has been updated to:

"Shipped"

Enjoy the parts.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy 1_zpsqnudkvsm.gif.html


----------



## littleredwagen

Joining the Club as well


----------



## SteezyTN

Dang, it seems like the SMA8 is very popular these days.


----------



## wermad

Anyone got a THW10 ordered?


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang, it seems like the SMA8 is very popular these days.


The thing that sold me on it besides the look was that it is not much larger than my current full size NZXT tower but can accommodate the WC gear I want, without fully modding the case, instead allowing me to concentrate on the theme and aesthetics


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone got a THW10 ordered?


I'm waiting on pics and more info on the second motherboard option before I consider it.... It is tempting though, one case two awesome rigs....

But it's also just as tempting to get an SMA8 plus an S8, which makes it a rather tough call.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone got a THW10 ordered?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on pics and more info on the second motherboard option before I consider it.... It is tempting though, one case two awesome rigs....
> 
> But it's also just as tempting to get an SMA8 plus an S8, which makes it a rather tough call.
Click to expand...

Yea, but it will never be a tx10 ;.;


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, but it will never be a tx10 ;.;


True enough. If I had the cash, I'd probably do the tx10-d myself. Why? 2x 2P setups (or heck, since it's a 4U insert why not 4x 2P setups!) running on Supermicro X8DTT-F motherboards for BOINC in the 4U drawer, and then gaming rig on one motherboard tray, vr rig on the second slide out motherboard tray. It would be quite the pain to move, but at the same time, that's quite a bit of gear and watercooling that could be brought to bear!

....Only thing I"d have to worry about in a setup like that is figuring out how on earth I'd get it all to run on one 15 amp breaker!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm waiting on pics and more info on the second motherboard option before I consider it.... It is tempting though, one case two awesome rigs....
> 
> But it's also just as tempting to get an SMA8 plus an S8, which makes it a rather tough call.


Cool









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, but it will never be a tx10 ;.;


And e-peen points are not as high....







(





















)


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm waiting on pics and more info on the second motherboard option before I consider it.... It is tempting though, one case two awesome rigs....
> 
> But it's also just as tempting to get an SMA8 plus an S8, which makes it a rather tough call.


Uh...yeah...exactly all this. Do we know how the second board will mount?


----------



## Lionheart1980

Still can't believe M8A is gone.....







I have been looking.... for a while.. none around... DAMN IT! I was saving up the money for that frickin case and when i do have da money... boom none around..


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Still can't believe M8A is gone.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking.... for a while.. none around... DAMN IT! I was saving up the money for that frickin case and when i do have da money... boom none around..


You can still arrange to get one by ordering an M8 and a M8A conversion kit. An expensive way, for sure, but available.

Edit: oops .. got myself mixed up. Saw M8, thought S8 (Mercury). Ignore the above.


----------



## Lionheart1980

What do u mean I could order it? Where at?


----------



## wermad

M8 is discontinued and it could get pricey to use the conversion get. you can always drill out the rivets and use some bolts and nuts to hold her together if you want that full "flat pack" ability". Be warned, if you find an original riveted CL case, make sure the sender packs it properly and have him/her remove the handle from the back (from bad past experience).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Never really noticed a difference between the M8 & M8A, but can say I love my M8 and recommend keeping an eye out for when someone decides to put theirs up for adoption/sale lol


----------



## wermad

For sure the M8 had a riveted chasis where as the M8A was all bolt on like the STH10 and the TX10 (et all). other then that, I don't really recall the other differences if there were any.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Didn't even notice if mine was riveted


----------



## wermad

If it was shipped to you in pieces, its the A model. if you got a whole case shipped, its the og M8. TH10 was also riveted until the TH10A replaced it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well it was together when I got it lol, bought it second hand


----------



## wermad

Same here with my TH10. Unfortunately, the guy I bought it from paid someone to pack it and ship it. They didn't take off the handle and left it right at the cardboard. Lucky hit from FedEx crap handling and it dented it pretty good. CL quoted me over $400 in replacement parts. Luckily, it had insurance, though seller took an unexpected cut even though he got his money in the first place. Last time I bought a CL whole and sold it to MegaMan. Ordered a brand new STH10 from frozencpu and didn't pay Cali tax







. I miss that STH10


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well took a peek inside and yup it's an OG M8 as I could see rivets in key places


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Same here with my TH10. Unfortunately, the guy I bought it from paid someone to pack it and ship it. They didn't take off the handle and left it right at the cardboard. Lucky hit from FedEx crap handling and it dented it pretty good. CL quoted me over $400 in replacement parts. Luckily, it had insurance, though seller took an unexpected cut even though he got his money in the first place. Last time I bought a CL whole and sold it to MegaMan. Ordered a brand new STH10 from frozencpu and didn't pay Cali tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I miss that STH10


I should've ordered from PPCS. I paid $60 in tax lol. Stupid California







lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Same here with my TH10. Unfortunately, the guy I bought it from paid someone to pack it and ship it. They didn't take off the handle and left it right at the cardboard. Lucky hit from FedEx crap handling and it dented it pretty good. CL quoted me over $400 in replacement parts. Luckily, it had insurance, *though seller took an unexpected cut even* though he got his money in the first place. Last time I bought a CL whole and sold it to MegaMan. Ordered a brand new STH10 from frozencpu and didn't pay Cali tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I miss that STH10


Wow, you seemed to skip this part.... wow that sucks I would have some issues with that....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wow, you seemed to skip this part.... wow that sucks I would have some issues with that....


Yup, I didn't say much back then, but ultimately, I wanted that ordeal to be over with after dragging for a month.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> What do u mean I could order it? Where at?


oops .. got myself mixed up. Saw M8, thought S8 (Mercury). Ignore the above.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> The thing that sold me on it besides the look was that it is not much larger than my current full size NZXT tower but can accommodate the WC gear I want, without fully modding the case, instead allowing me to concentrate on the theme and aesthetics


You will be able to concentrate alright. The case will give you more space than you might know what to do with.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Can't seem to find anything through Google. So does anyone know or have a picture of what a sm8 looks like with gunmetal grey panels on the outside but the flex bays white? I think it may off but hoping a picture shows me different


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can't seem to find anything through Google. So does anyone know or have a picture of what a sm8 looks like with gunmetal grey panels on the outside but the flex bays white? I think it may off but hoping a picture shows me different


I'm sure you can get the idea by looking at any other CL with that color combo. Look at @TheCautiousOne's "Divison" build and you can probably get an idea.


----------



## wermad

Google search:

https://www.google.com/search?q=caselabs+sm8+gunmetal&rlz=1C1GIGM_enUS690US690&tbm=isch&imgil=oGeYhMdKZoqYIM%253A%253BquMaPVHZAxbjEM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Ftwitter.com%25252Feverydaystrggle%25252Fstatus%25252F566874905740730369&source=iu&pf=m&fir=oGeYhMdKZoqYIM%253A%252CquMaPVHZAxbjEM%252C_&usg=__24yYda6xUEHsiPzyaCJQG51LTvw%3D&biw=1342&bih=885&ved=0ahUKEwjg3YSfpq_MAhUI5yYKHYcZC9kQyjcIQA&ei=5_AgV6DOAYjOmwGHs6zIDQ#imgrc=6Opftb5OtLS8pM%3A

Hit:

https://twitter.com/everydaystrggle/status/566874905740730369

Its probably hard to distinguish between the gunmetal and matte black with cameras taking pictures that could easily mistake the two. For sure this guy has one as it clearly says "SM8 Gunmetal".



Here's an old ebay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-Merlin-SM8-Case-Gunmetal-Color-/171855196809?nma=true&si=Dg0XB5nzWzBbqt6a2SOHnTamHQ8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Click on the listing and it will show you the full page and pictures.

As for the white bays, as Steezy said, you'll have to imagine it or just shop'it


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@emsj86

I wouldn't do that. The White would be to prominent on the exterior of the Case as flexbays.

Just get a gunmetal ext with white int. Keep it simple.

TCO

Here is the S3 in full white. Just imagine the Ext as gunmetal.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @emsj86
> 
> I wouldn't do that. The White would be to prominent on the exterior of the Case as flexbays.
> 
> Just get a gunmetal ext with white int. Keep it simple.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Here is the S3 in full white. Just imagine the Ext as gunmetal.


oops... Sorry. Idk why I was thinking you had white flexbays on your SMA8. I thought they were white, and forgot you only did just the inside.


----------



## wermad

Think this might help:



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/atx-pc-cases-caselabs-merlin-sm8-corsair-graphite-760t-thermaltake-urban-t81,3865-2.html


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can't seem to find anything through Google. So does anyone know or have a picture of what a sm8 looks like with gunmetal grey panels on the outside but the flex bays white? I think it may off but hoping a picture shows me different


Here's a little bit of Caselabs gunmetal and white love to ponder on . . .


----------



## emsj86

See that's where the sma8 is better. Your front panel is one peice so you can do two tone with the outside being one color where the sm8 does not have a solid front panel and therefore the flex bay uses the inside color. I can paint obviously but I getting a quote from a powder coat place. Might go flex bays black inside stay white outside gunmetal grey. @ItDiva. You always come through. Have to say you and wermad have helped me the most with my build. I appreciate all the help from everyone. On that note the white does t look bad with it. Hmmmmm I think I'm more confused on what to do ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> See that's where the sma8 is better. *Your front panel is one peice so you can do two tone with the outside being one color where the sm8 does not have a solid front panel and therefore the flex bay uses the inside color.* I can paint obviously but I getting a quote from a powder coat place. Might go flex bays black inside stay white outside gunmetal grey. @ItDiva. You always come through. Have to say you and wermad have helped me the most with my build. I appreciate all the help from everyone. On that note the white does t look bad with it. Hmmmmm I think I'm more confused on what to do ?


?

the th10a has flex bays...

unless you mean like this



like the thw10 and tx10 where you have flex bays on both ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> See that's where the sma8 is better. Your front panel is one peice so you can do two tone with the outside being one color where the sm8 does not have a solid front panel and therefore the flex bay uses the inside color. I can paint obviously but I getting a quote from a powder coat place. Might go flex bays black inside stay white outside gunmetal grey. @ItDiva. You always come through. Have to say you and wermad have helped me the most with my build. I appreciate all the help from everyone. On that note the white does t look bad with it. Hmmmmm I think I'm more confused on what to do ?


Its not that bad. White is a color that you can make it work but its not for everyone. Much like red and gold. You can always opt for an anthracite color finish (paint or pc). It gives a much darker gunmetal gray.

One thing I found when searching gunmetal/anthracite/charcoal is that its very hard to discern and identify them over pictures. If your paint or pc shop has samples, you should be able to tell once you have these samples in front of you.

edit: satin black is completely different then matte black. Well, as far as my own experience. Even the textures was different, with satin being very smooth and matte had a slight texture to it.


----------



## Mega Man

psst
bigfoot was spotted outta the jungle again, see above ....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ?
> 
> the th10a has flex bays...
> 
> unless you mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> like the thw10 and tx10 where you have flex bays on both ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> psst
> bigfoot was spotted outta the jungle again, see above ....


OMG a miracle has occurred!!!


----------



## wermad

BFRO team cought the elusive Mega-TX10-D squatch.....Rene still doubts its existence


----------



## SteezyTN

Leak testing!!!


----------



## emsj86

Yup megaman that's what I was looking for. ItDiva showed it well too. I rather one solid outside color. But it looks good to in white. I m going to see if I can understand few just the grill on the flex bay 360 rad. That way I don't have to drain and undo the acrylic just to paint or powder coat it


----------



## Mega Man

you can and now i understand

you just have to be SPECIFIC !

the rad mounts are 2 pieces

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-120-2-240-fan-radiator-mount/

( all flex bay rad mounts are all built the "same" way just different lengths ! )

hope this helps


----------



## Mega Man

i feel bad for this sth10 :/

http://denver.craigslist.org/sop/5555692256.html


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i feel bad for this sth10 :/
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/sop/5555692256.html


you need to give it a good home for that price, seems like there is a lot of value there!!


----------



## Mega Man

look at the panels.

you couldnt even clean that and paint it and hide them scratches :/


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the panels.


A bit of polish...it will buff right out.....


----------



## Konstantink

This spring I got some spare cash and decided to go for 4k.
Here is my original rig configuration:
My system configuration:
Intel Core i7-6700K
ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 980TI
32Gb DDR4 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX
SSD 1 - Samsung SSD 950 Pro Series NVMe M.2 2280 256GB
SSD 2 - 3x 500Gb SSD Samsung 850 EVO Series
PSU - FSP AURUM 92 + (1200W)
Windows 10 Home edition
Graphic card and CPU are water-cooled.
I currently own a 1080p Benq G-sync monitor. Here photos of my original rig:




I am moving my system from corsair carbide air 540 to Case labs mercury S8 and adding an additional features to my new build:
• additional 980 ti (for 4K performance);
• 4K acer predator monitor;
• Corsair AX 1200i PSU;
• DRAM EKWB Monarch X4 waterblock (for aesthetics);
• 2x additional 360x60 Alphacool radiators;
• Additional aquacomputer controlling features (flow sensor, pressure sensor, LED controller);
• Additional aquacomputer D5 pump (total 2x);
• Hard tubes and Bitspower fittings and accesories;
• PSU sleeved cables;

Unfortunately my case is going to arrive only in may (I ordered my S8 from Case Labs on April 5, 2016, so I am hoping to get in in the middle of May). So as for now I'll put together as much as I can and prepare all the other stuff to start building as soon as I get my case. If somebody will be interested in the process, I could also make a Building blog on the forum.

When I made sleeves for the PSU molex cables I made them 75cm long, now I am starting to doubt if this length would be enough (from PSU up to the top front bay slot (of Mecury S8 case), where my aquaero and LED controller would sit)?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the panels.
> 
> you couldnt even clean that and paint it and hide them scratches :/


Strip them down and Make Anew. Enough patience would do the trick.

TCO


----------



## iBruce

Parts Giveaway Customer #3 in Washington State, your order status has been updated to:

"Shipped"

Enjoy the SSI-EEB mobo tray.









Next shipment is going to France. *Vive la France!*









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5817_zpsj9wuj9xh.gif.html


----------



## alltheGHz

Ayy! Thank you very much iBruce!


----------



## celitat

Hi everyone,

I have been directed by member DerComissar and WhiteWulfe to join the CaseLabs Owners Club.

This is my first CaseLabs case and a system rebuilt / transfer from my previous Lian Li PC-V2120B.

Really got to say that this case is beyond my wildest imagination...so versatile and flexible yet so sturdy. I enjoyed myself building in this case...every single moment of it.

Here's my system for all to see. Cheers!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Parts Giveaway Customer #3 in Washington State, your order status has been updated to:
> 
> "Shipped"
> 
> Enjoy the SSI-EEB mobo tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next shipment is going to France. *Vive la France!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_5817_zpsj9wuj9xh.gif.html


Oh ! Vive les Etats Unis d'Amérique ! Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité !


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been directed by member DerComissar and WhiteWulfe to join the CaseLabs Owners Club.
> 
> This is my first CaseLabs case and a system rebuilt / transfer from my previous Lian Li PC-V2120B.
> 
> Really got to say that this case is beyond my wildest imagination...so versatile and flexible yet so sturdy. I enjoyed myself building in this case...every single moment of it.
> 
> Here's my system for all to see. Cheers!











I really like this build!
So many unique features, the top-mounted pedestal, the hinged panels with handles, the cables, quad rads....
Excellent job!
Rep+


----------



## TUFinside

At Celitat, +1rep for the S8 on hormones


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been directed by member DerComissar and WhiteWulfe to join the CaseLabs Owners Club.
> 
> This is my first CaseLabs case and a system rebuilt / transfer from my previous Lian Li PC-V2120B.
> 
> Really got to say that this case is beyond my wildest imagination...so versatile and flexible yet so sturdy. I enjoyed myself building in this case...every single moment of it.
> 
> Here's my system for all to see. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's very creative.









.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Any new CaseLabs cases? I'd say i'm disappointed with the X2M case. SM5 would of been the better option.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Any new CaseLabs cases? I'd say i'm disappointed with the X2M case. SM5 would of been the better option.


then check this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> then check this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes


Thanks for the news update rep+ Doesn't look bad, looks like a very sturdy BitFenix Prodigy Mini-itx case.


----------



## alltheGHz

For some reason, I really like the look of the pedestal on top of the case, I always disliked the other way around. Pedestals are what, $100?


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> For some reason, I really like the look of the pedestal on top of the case, I always disliked the other way around. Pedestals are what, $100?


The s8 pedestal is around 200, haven't really looked at the other ones though.


----------



## alltheGHz

dang dude, for that much I can get a nova. Maybe mot worth it.

Guys, I know that the two-tone is on sale right now, and I see "Gunmetal" as an option. Will that option remain after the sale is over?


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, but you can't pack the amount of cooling into a Nova that you can a pedesta, nor nearly as large of a system. That's why we build different sized chassis and pedestals for some of them, different methedologies behind each.


----------



## celitat

Thanks DerComissar! Looking forward to see your S8 soon!


----------



## celitat

Thanks TUFinside! I cracked my head thinking day and night for the extra mods. The hinges were the worst nightmare to drill and install. 4 holes for each hinge and 6 hinges to mount...that's 24 precise holes to drill.


----------



## celitat

Thanks iBruce!


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> For some reason, I really like the look of the pedestal on top of the case, I always disliked the other way around. Pedestals are what, $100?


Hi alltheGHz, go for it I say...there's no other combinations in all CaseLabs series that can give you top mounted radiators plus a view from the top...except with a pedestal...think about it.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Thanks TUFinside! I cracked my head thinking day and night for the extra mods. The hinges were the worst nightmare to drill and install. 4 holes for each hinge and 6 hinges to mount...that's 24 precise holes to drill.


You're welcome...and thanks as i asked myself how you did to install hinges, you say it was a nightmare but it well worth the effort


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> For some reason, I really like the look of the pedestal on top of the case, I always disliked the other way around. Pedestals are what, $100?


Yeah, I do as well, although the bottom mount is more popular, imo a ped is a good thing regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> dang dude, for that much I can get a nova. Maybe mot worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, but you can't pack the amount of cooling into a Nova that you can a pedesta, nor nearly as large of a system. That's why we build different sized chassis and pedestals for some of them, different methedologies behind each.


Imo it's worth it, and the pricing isn't out of line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Thanks DerComissar! Looking forward to see your S8 soon!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Thanks TUFinside! I cracked my head thinking day and night for the extra mods. The hinges were the worst nightmare to drill and install. 4 holes for each hinge and 6 hinges to mount...that's 24 precise holes to drill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Hi alltheGHz, go for it I say...there's no other combinations in all CaseLabs series that can give you top mounted radiators plus a view from the top...except with a pedestal...think about it.


You're welcome!
I have a few crappy photos in my profile, but haven't done a build log, I'd best wait until I get my upgrades and loop re-build started.

That hinge mod is a great idea, as we discussed earlier, it's so much easier than prying off the stock panels.
I'd be scared to attempt it though!

Yeah, you were able to combine the best of all worlds with the ped on top, and still be able to use a windowed top panel.
The quad rad system is really neat too, imo they should perform well.
Certainly a lot of features that can be mentioned, some more photos and "how you did its" would be appreciated!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> dang dude, for that much I can get a nova. Maybe mot worth it.
> 
> Guys, I know that the two-tone is on sale right now, and I see "Gunmetal" as an option. Will that option remain after the sale is over?


Gunmetal, White, and two-tone are on limited offer for I think only two more days or so. Afterwards, the only option is black, until the next white/gunmetal/two-tone timeframe, and word has been that the August timeframe will be the last time they offer two-tone colour options.

Yup, two more days: http://www.overclock.net/t/1576416/white-and-two-tone-are-coming-back-in-limited-runs-next-run-april-22-2016-to-may-2-2016/0_20


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, I do as well, although the bottom mount is more popular, imo a ped is a good thing regardless.
> 
> Imo it's worth it, and the pricing isn't out of line.
> 
> You're welcome!
> I have a few crappy photos in my profile, but haven't done a build log, I'd best wait until I get my upgrades and loop re-build started.
> 
> That hinge mod is a great idea, as we discussed earlier, it's so much easier than prying off the stock panels.
> I'd be scared to attempt it though!
> 
> Yeah, you were able to combine the best of all worlds with the ped on top, and still be able to use a windowed top panel.
> The quad rad system is really neat too, imo they should perform well.
> Certainly a lot of features that can be mentioned, some more photos and "how you did its" would be appreciated!


Consider it done...soon. Should I start a new thread for the "how do you do it" or just do it in a post here? What's the organisation of info here?

Not sure how much did the quad rads contributed to my WC build and OC. I don't have any baseline or expectation on my system being my first time. I'm on i7-4790K and Asus M6E. I could OC to 5.0GHz and boot into Windows 10 64bit but failed in Prime95 after 1 min. Finally stablised at 4.8GHz @1.34Vcore. Idle temps is at high 30°C and mid 80°C under Prime95. During typical usage, temps don't pass mid 70°C. Room temp is usually around 30-35°C as it is hot all year round here in Singapore.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Consider it done...soon. *Should I start a new thread for the "how do you do it" or just do it in a post here?* What's the organisation of info here?
> 
> Not sure how much did the quad rads contributed to my WC build and OC. I don't have any baseline or expectation on my system being my first time. I'm on i7-4790K and Asus M6E. I could OC to 5.0GHz and boot into Windows 10 64bit but failed in Prime95 after 1 min. Finally stablised at 4.8GHz @1.34Vcore. Idle temps is at high 30°C and mid 80°C under Prime95. During typical usage, temps don't pass mid 70°C. Room temp is usually around 30-35°C as it is hot all year round here in Singapore.


You should start a new thread, all OCN community could read it and learn from you ! which is nice







, just post on the right forum thread. Sorry, i know the question was not for me but i took the opportunity to give my 2 cents. And quad rad for Singapore is not enough ! haha!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, I do as well, although the bottom mount is more popular, imo a ped is a good thing regardless.
> 
> Imo it's worth it, and the pricing isn't out of line.
> 
> You're welcome!
> I have a few crappy photos in my profile, but haven't done a build log, I'd best wait until I get my upgrades and loop re-build started.
> 
> That hinge mod is a great idea, as we discussed earlier, it's so much easier than prying off the stock panels.
> I'd be scared to attempt it though!
> 
> Yeah, you were able to combine the best of all worlds with the ped on top, and still be able to use a windowed top panel.
> The quad rad system is really neat too, imo they should perform well.
> Certainly a lot of features that can be mentioned, some more photos and "how you did its" would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it done...soon. Should I start a new thread for the "how do you do it" or just do it in a post here? What's the organisation of info here?
> 
> Not sure how much did the quad rads contributed to my WC build and OC. I don't have any baseline or expectation on my system being my first time. I'm on i7-4790K and Asus M6E. I could OC to 5.0GHz and boot into Windows 10 64bit but failed in Prime95 after 1 min. Finally stablised at 4.8GHz @1.34Vcore. Idle temps is at high 30°C and mid 80°C under Prime95. During typical usage, temps don't pass mid 70°C. Room temp is usually around 30-35°C as it is hot all year round here in Singapore.
Click to expand...

You may be best to have your own thread, posting a link to it here afterward.
Could even do a build log, of sorts, up to you. People post their build logs in various sections here, such as in the "Intel Build Logs" section, etc.

That's a very nice overclock and temps for the 4790K.
And you do have to deal with some nasty heat and humidity there!

Edit:
I'm no expert on it, I don't have my 4790K up and running quite yet, but I have read that P95 can be too extreme on these cpus for reliable stability testing.
Unlike in the past where it was quite popular to use P95. The settings, and which version of P95 have an effect of course.
The Devils Canyon thread here, as well as others, have more info on this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club
Sorry for the OT!


----------



## alltheGHz

Damn, the more I think about getting a top-mounted pedestal, the more I want one.

Does anyone know where I can find more pictures of top mounted pedestal builds?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Damn, the more I think about getting a top-mounted pedestal, the more I want one.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find more pictures of top mounted pedestal builds?


@mandrix had multiple ped on his Merlin build, sometimes some on top, some on the bottom, it's a great build and a continual work in progress as he continually upgrades as new stuff comes out.

Ahhh, . . Here's the link . . it's a long build log, but the pics are indexed in the first post ;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1312023/build-log-merlin-water-cooled-r-atx-sm8-w-dual-pedestals-z97x-ud5h

Darlene


----------



## ruffhi

Can an S5 owner with a standard window help me out? The side dimensions are approx 19" x 15" ... can someone tell me ...

how far from the top of the case to the top of the window

how far from the front of the case to the side of the window

how far from the back of the case to the side of the window

dimensions of the window




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I used a list command above but I typed it in ... and my fingers typed [lust] ... naughty fingers.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Can an S5 owner with a standard window help me out? The side dimensions are approx 19" x 15" ... can someone tell me ...
> 
> how far from the top of the case to the top of the window
> 
> how far from the front of the case to the side of the window
> 
> how far from the back of the case to the side of the window
> 
> dimensions of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a list command above but I typed it in ... and my fingers typed [lust] ... naughty fingers.



60mm
60mm
48mm
375mm x 170mm


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> You should start a new thread, all OCN community could read it and learn from you ! which is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just post on the right forum thread. Sorry, i know the question was not for me but i took the opportunity to give my 2 cents. And quad rad for Singapore is not enough ! haha!


TUFinside, pardon me, can you point me to the right forum thread? It's a maze in here. Thanks.

I have 4 360 rads in my roof...it's not enough?


----------



## SteezyTN

My iPhone doesn't do this any justice in the dark. But my build is all complete.



I took off the two fans to refill when it gets low, so when it's done bleeding, I'll put the fans back on.

Also, my loop as an extremely low flow rate. With two D5's at 100%, I only achieve 0.89 GPM. I run them at 3000 RPM each to keep it a little quieter, and I'm currently only getting 0.44 GPM. I haven't tested it yet, but I believe it's the 560 GTS I'm using. When I do some maintanance later, I'll reroute the tubing to bypass the 560 GTS and see how flow is.

But I'm thinking of grabbing an SR2 560 to get my flow going.

Specs:
4770k
Maximus VI Hero
GTX Titan X SC
16GB corsair vengeance pro 1866
EVGA 850 P2
RX480 (SP120 Quiets)
RX240 (SP120 Quiets)
560GTS (EK Vardar 140ER's)

For now I'm leaving the build as it is. Too busy with school to work on it anymore. But like I said, I'll eventually swap the 560 GTS with an SR2


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You may be best to have your own thread, posting a link to it here afterward.
> Could even do a build log, of sorts, up to you. People post their build logs in various sections here, such as in the "Intel Build Logs" section, etc.
> 
> That's a very nice overclock and temps for the 4790K.
> And you do have to deal with some nasty heat and humidity there!
> 
> Edit:
> I'm no expert on it, I don't have my 4790K up and running quite yet, but I have read that P95 can be too extreme on these cpus for reliable stability testing.
> Unlike in the past where it was quite popular to use P95. The settings, and which version of P95 have an effect of course.
> The Devils Canyon thread here, as well as others, have more info on this.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club
> Sorry for the OT!


Ok will start a new thread when TUFinside point me the direction.

Thanks for the DC thread. I was reading information from all over the place before attempting my OC. It's nice to have a dedicated community on the same subject!


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Damn, the more I think about getting a top-mounted pedestal, the more I want one.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find more pictures of top mounted pedestal builds?


Do it brudder! It literally open up a new dimension in PC WC build.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Ok will start a new thread when TUFinside point me the direction.
> 
> Thanks for the DC thread. I was reading information from all over the place before attempting my OC. It's nice to have a dedicated community on the same subject!


I think TUFinside was making a joke when he said quad rad for Singapore is not enough, meaning how hot and humid it gets there.








I think both of us would agree that you have more than enough rad space!

I'll let him chime in on where to post your thread as well, but in the meantime I could make some suggestions.
Perhaps the "Case Mod Work Logs" section would be appropriate, many fine builds posted there:
http://www.overclock.net/f/154/case-mod-work-logs

A "DiVForc" build log would look great there. Yours is already built, but that's ok, you could post photos, and what you've done, parts used, just as you already have.


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I think TUFinside was making a joke when he said quad rad for Singapore is not enough, meaning how hot and humid it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of us would agree that you have more than enough rad space!
> 
> I'll let him chime in on where to post your thread as well, but in the meantime I could make some suggestions.
> Perhaps the "Case Mod Work Logs" section would be appropriate, many fine builds posted there:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/154/case-mod-work-logs
> 
> A "DiVForc" build log would look great there. Yours is already built, but that's ok, you could post photos, and what you've done, parts used, just as you already have.


Ah...I was thinking that he might have thought that 1 have a single 480rad.

Will try to do some "build" log there. Just went to your pointed thread and realized that it is for all case mods. Is there a thread specific for CL mods since the hinges should only work with CLs?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I think TUFinside was making a joke when he said quad rad for Singapore is not enough, meaning how hot and humid it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of us would agree that you have more than enough rad space!
> 
> I'll let him chime in on where to post your thread as well, but in the meantime I could make some suggestions.
> Perhaps the "" section would be appropriate, many fine builds posted there:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/154/case-mod-work-logs
> 
> A "DiVForc" build log would look great there. Yours is already built, but that's ok, you could post photos, and what you've done, parts used, just as you already have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Ah...I was thinking that he might have thought that 1 have a single 480rad.
> 
> Will try to do some "build" log there. Just went to your pointed thread and realized that it is for all case mods. Is there a thread specific for CL mods since the hinges should only work with CLs?


Yes ,i agree with DerCommissar, you could separate the log in 2 parts, one part for the entire build and one part specific to the doors mod (don't forget to reserve some space by using the reply button on your thread, so you can add or delete information within your thread). Also don't worry about a specific CL thread, many CL build logs are there and people will read. So yes, you could post on either "Case Mods" or "Case Mod Work Logs" but the latter seems to fit better. Also, indeed i was joking about the quad rad







. That discussion made me want to log my next build (nothing fancy, simple little air cooled hardware).


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> (dims for S5 side)


Excellent ... thanks.

+REP


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I think TUFinside was making a joke when he said quad rad for Singapore is not enough, meaning how hot and humid it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of us would agree that you have more than enough rad space!
> 
> I'll let him chime in on where to post your thread as well, but in the meantime I could make some suggestions.
> Perhaps the "" section would be appropriate, many fine builds posted there:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/154/case-mod-work-logs
> 
> A "DiVForc" build log would look great there. Yours is already built, but that's ok, you could post photos, and what you've done, parts used, just as you already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Ah...I was thinking that he might have thought that 1 have a single 480rad.
> 
> Will try to do some "build" log there. Just went to your pointed thread and realized that it is for all case mods. Is there a thread specific for CL mods since the hinges should only work with CLs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ,i agree with DerCommissar, you could separate the log in 2 parts, one part for the entire build and *one part specific to the doors mod* (don't forget to reserve some space by using the reply button on your thread, so you can add or delete information within your thread). Also don't worry about a specific CL thread, many CL build logs are there and people will read. So yes, you could post on either "Case Mods" or "Case Mod Work Logs" but the latter seems to fit better. Also, indeed i was joking about the quad rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That discussion made me want to log my next build (nothing fancy, simple little air cooled hardware).
Click to expand...

I really liked the hinge mod, . .
















Was thinking of doing that when I did my S8 build,

Rut then I remembered where having hinges on the doors leads . . . .

Power doors on an S8, just might have to give that one a go . .









Darlene


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Damn, the more I think about getting a top-mounted pedestal, the more I want one.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find more pictures of top mounted pedestal builds?


Here's an old pic of a pedestal on top and one on the bottom;


Here's the current setup with two pedestals on the bottom and the extended top I made;


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I really liked the hinge mod, . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of doing that when I did my S8 build,
> 
> Rut then I remembered where having hinges on the doors leads . . . .
> 
> Power doors on an S8, just might have to give that one a go . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Thanks. Nothing venture, nothing gain...so I tried and it paid off (the hinges I mean).

I've seen that video before...was like "what's the point"? Haha.


----------



## celitat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Here's an old pic of a pedestal on top and one on the bottom;
> 
> 
> Here's the current setup with two pedestals on the bottom and the extended top I made;


Indeed, very godly. I like the contrast.


----------



## Bandalo

I've been waiting for my SM8 for >4 weeks now. Any good ideas of how to pass the time? Besides spending more and more money at PPCS by thinking of new ideas while I wait?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I've been waiting for my SM8 for >4 weeks now. Any good ideas of how to pass the time? Besides spending more and more money at PPCS by thinking of new ideas while I wait?


Clear and prep space to house it. I ordered mine unassembled and primered so I had a bit of work to do when they came in. I ordered twins. I love these cases. So versatile. The only downside is that I am nervous to customize them much. I know if I mess something up I can order that individual part but still.

Just get into nesting like you are an expecting parent.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celitat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I really liked the hinge mod, . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of doing that when I did my S8 build,
> 
> Rut then I remembered where having hinges on the doors leads . . . .
> 
> Power doors on an S8, just might have to give that one a go . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Nothing venture, nothing gain...so I tried and it paid off (the hinges I mean).
> 
> I've seen that video before...was like "what's the point"? Haha.
Click to expand...

I just like to include little unique features that make it a "Diva" build, . . . like remote control power on/off with RC power operated features:






D.


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Clear and prep space to house it. I ordered mine unassembled and primered so I had a bit of work to do when they came in. I ordered twins. I love these cases. So versatile. The only downside is that I am nervous to customize them much. I know if I mess something up I can order that individual part but still.
> 
> Just get into nesting like you are an expecting parent.


I've got a space clear to put the new case together. Then I just need a full day or so to pull everything from my old case and do the build. Luckily mine is already painted though. That's way more work!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I really liked the hinge mod, . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of doing that when I did my S8 build,
> 
> Rut then I remembered where having hinges on the doors leads . . . .
> 
> Power doors on an S8, just might have to give that one a go . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Now that would be cool.
Even if you don't though, we will always have your TH10A to look at, in amazement.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I really liked the hinge mod, . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of doing that when I did my S8 build,
> 
> Rut then I remembered where having hinges on the doors leads . . . .
> 
> Power doors on an S8, just might have to give that one a go . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be cool.
> Even if you don't though, we will always have your TH10A to look at, in amazement.
Click to expand...

I think my S8 build is fugly, just looks too much like a "jack in the box" . . . .

Maybe if I put a hand crank on the side, at least it'll give me a laugh . .

Anyway, my next CL build will be a white or 2-tone S5 . . . .

Power doors, . . . You betcha baby

Darlene


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I think my S8 build is fugly, just looks too much like a "jack in the box" . . . .
> 
> Maybe if I put a hand crank on the side, at least it'll give me a laugh . .
> 
> Anyway, my next CL build will be a white or 2-tone S5 . . . .
> 
> Power doors, . . . You betcha baby
> 
> Darlene


Yeah, I replied to the fugly part of that in an earlier post you made, respectfully disagreeing with the fugly part, lol.
I did think my S8 looked a bit tallish when I first got it, but now I like that, even seeing builds like celitats, with a top-mounted ped.
Yet I like the discontinued S8S as well.

As for the S5, I came close to getting one instead of the S8, just didn't want the extra expense of an MATX board at the time.
They are a slick case, and I'll enjoy watching what you do with it.

But please skip the hand crank, lol.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I think my S8 build is fugly, just looks too much like a "jack in the box" . . . .
> 
> Maybe if I put a hand crank on the side, at least it'll give me a laugh . .
> 
> Anyway, my next CL build will be a white or 2-tone S5 . . . .
> 
> Power doors, . . . You betcha baby
> 
> Darlene


I never really liked the form factor of my S8 so much either, mostly the view from a distance and the extra space over the top, all that extra bare chassis wall you feel the need to hang rads up top or it just looks empty or as if you passed on a few options. Nevertheless, enjoyed my S8 so much since it was my first water build ever.

This pic is the day we said goodbye to the S8, it found a new home at my future father in laws, he loves it like a crazy person.









Anyhoo, when the S8S was a surprise announcement a few days before Christmas 2014, had to get it immediately, even though the timing was not the best, it was a limited run of only 30 and the case improved on those few tiny details I didn't like with the S8.

Believe my order was #6 out of the first 30, didn't waste any time, and love the case to death, its everything I could ever ask for, small enough to place on the computer work table, large enough to accommodate an EATX mobo with plenty of breathable distance between components, and a full top window with beautiful parts beginning only 2inches below the plexi surface, oh dear Lord.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_3938_zps2pxapyzf.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I think my S8 build is fugly, just looks too much like a "jack in the box" . . . .
> 
> Maybe if I put a hand crank on the side, at least it'll give me a laugh . .
> 
> Anyway, my next CL build will be a white or 2-tone S5 . . . .
> 
> Power doors, . . . You betcha baby
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I replied to the fugly part of that in an earlier post you made, respectfully disagreeing with the fugly part, lol.
> I did think my S8 looked a bit tallish when I first got it, but now I like that, even seeing builds like celitats, with a top-mounted ped.
> Yet I like the discontinued S8S as well.
> 
> As for the S5, I came close to getting one instead of the S8, just didn't want the extra expense of an MATX board at the time.
> They are a slick case, and I'll enjoy watching what you do with it.
> 
> But please skip the hand crank, lol.
Click to expand...

i agree with you ( my microcenter has it !]


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree with you ( my microcenter has it !]


MicroCenter carries hand cranks? With springs?


----------



## Mega Man

No they have an s8


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> MicroCenter carries hand cranks? With springs?


No, but they do have Jack, to put ion your S5 box!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I think my S8 build is fugly, just *looks too much like a "jack in the box" . . . .
> *
> Maybe if I put a hand crank on the side, at least it'll give me a laugh . .
> 
> Anyway, my next CL build will be a white or 2-tone S5 . . . .
> 
> Power doors, . . . You betcha baby
> 
> Darlene


You could build a spring loaded top for your S5!

On the Fugly deal, I like that build... A pedestal might help the 'Jack in the Box" syndrome...

Or, at least it would allow a bigger Jack!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Here's what MC carries at the moment (& the s8):


----------



## emsj86

Trying to find a good gun metal gray spray paint has become more difficult than u had thought. Plastikote has one but my in enamel and looks more pewter than a darker gray. Most of what I'm finding is metallic which is more bling than what Caselabs gunmetal gray is.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Trying to find a good gun metal gray spray paint has become more difficult than u had thought. Plastikote has one but my in enamel and looks more pewter than a darker gray. Most of what I'm finding is metallic which is more bling than what Caselabs gunmetal gray is.


I don't think you will be able to find a can spray ready with the same color. If you want to match exactly the color you will need to mix a "metal like colored" grey paint with black until you reach the exact color of gunmetal caselabs use.


----------



## emsj86

Looks like that is what I will have to do. I'm not concerned with matching it perfect to Caselabs as my case is white as of now. I just don't want a light or metallic "bling" gray. A nice dark gray would work. Another option is I will be stopping by my dads auto shop to see if his friend can powder coat it for me without spending what it would cost just to buy the panels.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Modding the SMA8 case for a 560 rad up top.....!
> 
> The SMA8 is designed for a 480 rad up top, however the SMA8 has quite a bit of width inside the main motherboard chamber. I was tempted before I purchased the SMA8 to fit a 560 rad up top as I had seen one other person perform this modification.
> 
> A 560 rad has a lot more surface area than the more common 480 sized rad and I was keen to take advantage of the SMA's width and squeeze in a 560 up top. Ideally the SMA8 should have been designed from the outset with a 560 up top due to its relatively wide width.
> 
> Here is the stock top deck arrangement - Note that the case comes with blank covers as standard. A 480 rad just simply bolts in once the blanks are removed - easy as, with a 560 though you are out of luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to opt for a 560 up top with the proviso that I had to cut into my shiny new (aka expensive) Caselabs case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent quite a few hours on this and the majority of time was simply taking measurements off my rad and then accurately transferring these to the case in preparation for cutting and drilling. I made sure that I measured at least 10x before starting any cutting and drilling...
> 
> One of the issues was that I could not find any templates that matched Alphacool's rad dimensions. I did email Alphacool direct and they were kind enough to send me their drawings which helped to confirm my measurements but a ready to go template would have made it much easier.
> 
> One needs to be careful as Alphacool rads have some different dimensions for their mounting holes etc - eg: 16mm fan spacing (other brands tend to use 15mm), and 124.5mm fan hole spacing rather than being 125mm exact.
> 
> Cutting was done using a jigsaw traversing up against a clamped straight edge to ensure the cuts were dead straight and parallel with the case etc.
> 
> Finally ended up with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is my Alphacool XT45 56 rad just loosely positioned under the lid so you can get an approximate idea of how it will look when fully mounted. Three mounting locations for the rad are left unused due to the original cutouts in the top, however these will not be an issue as the rad will be more than secure with the remaining attachment points.
> 
> 
> You will note that the rad is offset from the centre, this is in part due to the extra width of the 560 Vs the 480. We still require space between the rad and the motherboard tray for a few cables etc. The 560 rad mounts along the same edge (motherboard side) as the 480 would, therefore the wider 560 rad simply extends further towards the window side of the case.


This is exactly what I plan to do with my SMA8 once it`s delivered... So already looking to order rads and other watercooling parts.

My question is, do you reckon an SR2 560 would fit in the top without clearance issues near the mainboard? I see people mounting UT60 up there so it should be possible, as long as you use the well described center offset. any objections? Fans will be NB e-loop in push only (blowing through the rad out through the top)


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> My question is, do you reckon an SR2 560 would fit in the top without clearance issues near the mainboard? I see people mounting UT60 up there so it should be possible, as long as you use the well described center offset. any objections? Fans will be NB e-loop in push only (blowing through the rad out through the top)


SR2 560 should fit ok.

I opted for a 45mm thick rad as I specifically wanted a push/pull config.

Note that you will require the Caselabs optional 39mm top if you want to place fans up above the rad...but I guess you have worked that out.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Modding the SMA8 case for a 560 rad up top.....!
> 
> The SMA8 is designed for a 480 rad up top, however the SMA8 has quite a bit of width inside the main motherboard chamber. I was tempted before I purchased the SMA8 to fit a 560 rad up top as I had seen one other person perform this modification.
> 
> A 560 rad has a lot more surface area than the more common 480 sized rad and I was keen to take advantage of the SMA's width and squeeze in a 560 up top. Ideally the SMA8 should have been designed from the outset with a 560 up top due to its relatively wide width.
> 
> Here is the stock top deck arrangement - Note that the case comes with blank covers as standard. A 480 rad just simply bolts in once the blanks are removed - easy as, with a 560 though you are out of luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to opt for a 560 up top with the proviso that I had to cut into my shiny new (aka expensive) Caselabs case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent quite a few hours on this and the majority of time was simply taking measurements off my rad and then accurately transferring these to the case in preparation for cutting and drilling. I made sure that I measured at least 10x before starting any cutting and drilling...
> 
> One of the issues was that I could not find any templates that matched Alphacool's rad dimensions. I did email Alphacool direct and they were kind enough to send me their drawings which helped to confirm my measurements but a ready to go template would have made it much easier.
> 
> One needs to be careful as Alphacool rads have some different dimensions for their mounting holes etc - eg: 16mm fan spacing (other brands tend to use 15mm), and 124.5mm fan hole spacing rather than being 125mm exact.
> 
> Cutting was done using a jigsaw traversing up against a clamped straight edge to ensure the cuts were dead straight and parallel with the case etc.
> 
> Finally ended up with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is my Alphacool XT45 56 rad just loosely positioned under the lid so you can get an approximate idea of how it will look when fully mounted. Three mounting locations for the rad are left unused due to the original cutouts in the top, however these will not be an issue as the rad will be more than secure with the remaining attachment points.
> 
> 
> You will note that the rad is offset from the centre, this is in part due to the extra width of the 560 Vs the 480. We still require space between the rad and the motherboard tray for a few cables etc. The 560 rad mounts along the same edge (motherboard side) as the 480 would, therefore the wider 560 rad simply extends further towards the window side of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I plan to do with my SMA8 once it`s delivered... So already looking to order rads and other watercooling parts.
> 
> My question is, do you reckon *an SR2 560* would fit in the top without clearance issues near the mainboard? I see people mounting UT60 up there so it should be possible, as long as you use the well described center offset. any objections? Fans will be NB e-loop in push only (blowing through the rad out through the top)
Click to expand...

Always, always, always, . . . measure multiple times when using HWL rads . . .

They are wider than the other brands, and with the SR2, if it's a MP version, the damn caps stick out even wider than the sides of the rad.

Sometimes they just will not fit where another brand would have . . .

Found that out once again the hard way with an S8 and a pair of SR2 MP 280s . . . had to drop back to 240s.

The Nemesis series is just as wide but doesn't have the extra width of the caps, but with only 2 ports, it's virtually useless as a top rad . . . . you'll never get it bled.

Have Costas double check his clearance being sure to add in the extra for the HWL's greater width.

D.


----------



## VSG

What's the issue with those, or any 2 port rads, as horizontal rads in the top? I haven't had any issues with any. I understand you are possibly referring to the end tank which could possibly act as a small air pocket but it's short enough to have air come out of the end tank and back into the loop I feel, esp on the top-down flow rads like the HWLabs ones you meant.

Edit: Broken quotes FTW!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What's the issue with those, or any 2 port rads, as horizontal rads in the top? I haven't had any issues with any.


In a smaller build where you can tip and turn and physically move it around to where you can get most of the air pockets dislodged, . . . . It's not all that big a deal to have a horizontal 2 port rad on top with the ports facing down.

But with a big heavy rig, where you don't have the same ease of manhandling it to dislodge the air pockets, and with huge rads that trap even bigger pockets, it gets nearly impossible to get all the air out.

Gravity just works against you.

D.


----------



## alltheGHz

guys, could I possibly use a SSI-EEB trai in an S5? Just got mine from iBruce and want to try to cram it in


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Have Costas double check his clearance being sure to add in the extra for the HWL's greater width.


From memory there is approx. 20mm clearance with my Alphacool rad but I will double check this later tonight (other side of the world time...







)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> guys, could I possibly use a SSI-EEB trai in an S5? Just got mine from iBruce and want to try to cram it in


The SSI-EEB form factor is not an option in the S5.

The S5 is only 5 slots wide, all the SSI trays are 8 wide.

D.


----------



## alltheGHz

I could probably trim it down a bit to make it fit but it'll work


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I could probably trim it down a bit to make it fit but it'll work


But what would be the purpose in uglying up a perfectly good tray . . . .

Just to have a tray that comes closer to the front of the case? . .

Add in a custom midplate for that . . .

The cable management holes are in the tray, you'll be cutting right thru the left one to narrow it up, . . . the rest of what's left of it, which then won't line up with the S5 cable management hole . . .

I'm just at a loss on why you'd want the long form factor tray chopped up into an S5 . .









D.


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> SR2 560 should fit ok.
> 
> I opted for a 45mm thick rad as I specifically wanted a push/pull config.
> 
> Note that you will require the Caselabs optional 39mm top if you want to place fans up above the rad...but I guess you have worked that out.


push / pull is not my intention - but I didn`t order the extended top - looking into whether I will add that to the existing order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Always, always, always, . . . measure multiple times when using HWL rads . . .
> 
> They are wider than the other brands, and with the SR2, if it's a MP version, the damn caps stick out even wider than the sides of the rad.
> 
> Sometimes they just will not fit where another brand would have . . .
> 
> Found that out once again the hard way with an S8 and a pair of SR2 MP 280s . . . had to drop back to 240s.
> 
> The Nemesis series is just as wide but doesn't have the extra width of the caps, but with only 2 ports, it's virtually useless as a top rad . . . . you'll never get it bled.
> 
> Have Costas double check his clearance being sure to add in the extra for the HWL's greater width.
> 
> D.


I know theyre bigger, but in the area of the ports it shouldn`t really matter (planned to have the ports in fron of the case - I was more worried about MB clearance and the length of the Rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> From memory there is approx. 20mm clearance with my Alphacool rad but I will double check this later tonight (other side of the world time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


20mm would be enough - your rad is 45mm mine would be 61mm so the difference is 16mm - plus the eloops are not 25 but 29mm, which means a perfect fit... 

unless I get that extended top and have the fans in pull on top, outside of the frame.

My biggest problem, I wanted to order the rads while waiting, since I can`t get them inside Switzerland and need to order them from highflow.nl which means longer delivery time. if you guys have other or better recommendations for rads with low FPI for low spinning fans you can let me know of course. (sub 800 rpm if turning at all is my target)


----------



## Mega Man

You want 120mm fans then get some gts and ennis the silence


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You want 120mm fans then get some gts and ennis the silence


there`s just gonna be one single 120 fan, which is the case exhaust fan, the rest is 140mm


----------



## seross69

Got my SMA-8 Ordered and hope it will be home not long after me if I live that long.. We are going to do 15 Million dollars worth of work in 6 months with 10 people. So all day everyday in the Hot Singapore sun until 1 June!!

A quick question on the SMA-8 I planned on putting a 420 rad on the side that the PSU will be on will I need to change my planes and use a 280??

Build log is here is anyone wants to see


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got my SMA-8 Ordered and hope it will be home not long after me if I live that long.. We are going to do 15 Million dollars worth of work in 6 months with 10 people. So all day everyday in the Hot Singapore sun until 1 June!!
> 
> A quick question on the SMA-8 I planned on putting a 420 rad on the side that the PSU will be on will I need to change my planes and use a 280??
> 
> Build log is here is anyone wants to see


most likely have to swap the 420 for a 280. unless its a real small form factor psu - u will have issues.

edit: checked out ur build log and there is no way a 420 can fit with a long psu like the nex1500


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> 20mm would be enough - your rad is 45mm mine would be 61mm so the difference is 16mm - plus the eloops are not 25 but 29mm, which means a perfect fit...


Just to be clear - The 20mm I quoted is for the clearance in regards to width and not thickness.

In other words there is 20mm clearance between the side of my rad and the rear vertical motherboard mounting panel.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got my SMA-8 Ordered and hope it will be home not long after me if I live that long.. We are going to do 15 Million dollars worth of work in 6 months with 10 people. So all day everyday in the Hot Singapore sun until 1 June!!
> 
> A quick question on the SMA-8 *I planned on putting a 420 rad on the side that the PSU will be on* will I need to change my planes and use a 280??
> 
> Build log is here is anyone wants to see


No Way that is going to happen. Steezy Fit a 360mm Rad next to his 1300w PSU, I remember that, and I have a 240mm XSPC rad next to my 1300W EVGA G2 in my SMA8...

But a 420mm Rad.... Not going to happen.



And In this pic, the 240mm is pushed toward the front of the case, I still a 120mm Spot on the Radiator Bracket left that was a gap inbetween the back of the Rad and the front of the PSU (Where your cables will be, so I put another 120mm Fan there for air flow.

TCO


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Just to be clear - The 20mm I quoted is for the clearance in regards to width and not thickness.
> 
> In other words there is 20mm clearance between the side of my rad and the rear vertical motherboard mounting panel.


ahaa, I got you now - thanks for the clarification. how much clearance do you have left on the otherside towards the frame on the door side?

Seems the SR2 should fit - I see the XT45 has an overall width of 144mm and the SR2 has an overall width of 153mm


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> ahaa, I got you now - thanks for the clarification. how much clearance do you have left on the otherside towards the frame on the door side?


OK - Just measured the other side for you ie. towards the door and I have 31mm clearance from my rad's side to the inside edge of the case.


----------



## derickwm

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590424/sponsored-verkt-y-cu-an-elegant-steampunk-2p-workstation/80#post_25123893


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> OK - Just measured the other side for you ie. towards the door and I have 31mm clearance from my rad's side to the inside edge of the case.


promising, very promising - that puts me in the position to order the rads, as they will fit.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> promising, very promising - that puts me in the position to order the rads, as they will fit.


Do it! I love having a 560 up top in the SMA8.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got my SMA-8 Ordered and hope it will be home not long after me if I live that long.. We are going to do 15 Million dollars worth of work in 6 months with 10 people. So all day everyday in the Hot Singapore sun until 1 June!!
> 
> A quick question on the SMA-8 I planned on putting a 420 rad on the side that the PSU will be on will I need to change my planes and use a 280??
> 
> Build log is here is anyone wants to see


yeah, a 420 won't be possible. However, it depends on the length of it, and the length of the PSU. I had the 1300 G2 which was 200mm long, and an RX360. It fit, but it took up so much space. I had to bend the cables to make it fit. It was so tight. If you want a three fan radiator down with a PSU, I would advise a 360, or a 280.







These are the best photos I could find. Since I got rid of one TX, I dropped to to an 850 P2 which is something like 160mm long, and ultimately dropped the 360 because it was such a hassle to work with. It took up so much space, and the tubing was a pain to get right without kinking. There's like a 0% possibility that you can use hardline tubbing with two radiators in the bottom compartment because then you wouldn't be able to remove the radiator on the PSU side.

Edit* yeah scratch that about the 420 depending on length I said. There absolutely no way a 420 can fit. 360 at max.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So now I'm debating whether to go bh2 or bh4. I can use the bh2 with my current lil box of overkill or I can go bh4 and use it towards my upcoming Skylake build "Folders in the Sky". Decisions decisions, really want to do another CL build.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So now I'm debating whether to go bh2 or bh4. I can use the bh2 with my current lil box of overkill or I can go bh4 and use it towards my upcoming Skylake build "Folders in the Sky". Decisions decisions, really want to do another CL build.


really BH2 and BH4 are very similar, i would go BH4 just because it can accommodate both m-ATX and mini-ITX.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And the slightly larger mobo allowance would be why I'd go BH4 for my Skylake build, but I have to wait to see what Intel is doing for their Retail associates this summer before I know what board & CPU. Also I have to convince the other half that we need a 3rd rig in the house lol. So far I've come up with using the retiring the 1st gen 20GB PS3 as a media center and that's what I'd make this build for. So far she's on board with my selling my monitors and upgrading to a Samsung or LG 32-34" curved (still surprised on that one)


----------



## TUFinside

My BH4 will be called " Small&Wicked "


----------



## martensch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Do it! I love having a 560 up top in the SMA8.


that`s decided anyways - just wasn`t sure which rad.







now I go SR2 all around 2 x 560 and 2x 280


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So now I'm debating whether to go bh2 or bh4. I can use the bh2 with my current lil box of overkill or I can go bh4 and use it towards my upcoming Skylake build "Folders in the Sky". Decisions decisions, really want to do another CL build.


Bh4 because double the ppd!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1590424/sponsored-verkt-y-cu-an-elegant-steampunk-2p-workstation/80#post_25123893


Just when you thought you've seen everything in an S8.


----------



## Konstantink

Hello everyone, could somebody tell me the dimensions of this surface (length from the technical hole to the front panel, and width from side panel to the edge)? I am planning to put two reservoirs with 62x62 size there but not sure if the will fit. The case is Mercury S8.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Burt Macklin

Hey, people.
One question regarding S8: how easy would be to switch fans (in push position, blowing air in/towards the MBO)
with rads on top of the case?

The thing is, I'm planning a rigid tubes loop - and it would be a big trouble if I'd have to dismantle everything in case, say,
a fan died, or I don't like the sound of it, or whatever else.

Would extended top make everything more flexible?
More precisely, if I get that extension (and place the fans on top of drop-in) - could I change those fans (if need be) without having to do any major work again?
Hopefully this makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> Hey, people.
> One question regarding S8: how easy would be to switch fans (in push position, blowing air in/towards the MBO)
> with rads on top of the case?
> 
> The thing is, I'm planning a rigid tubes loop - and it would be a big trouble if I'd have to dismantle everything in case, say,
> a fan died, or I don't like the sound of it, or whatever else.
> 
> Would extended top make everything more flexible?
> More precisely, if I get that extension (and place the fans on top of drop-in) - could I change those fans (if need be) without having to do any major work again?
> Hopefully this makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!


My 2 cents is, yes, that would work,because the fans would be independent. if rad is mounted below the drop-in and the fans on top, i don't see why you couldn't remove/replace the fans from the top. But i let other give their point of view on this.


----------



## Burt Macklin

Thanks. That's exactly what I had in mind - but without actually seeing it in person, I can only guess.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> Thanks. That's exactly what I had in mind - but without actually seeing it in person, I can only guess.


You're welcome, and don't worry, you'll have a definitive answer soon enough


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> Hey, people.
> One question regarding S8: how easy would be to switch fans (in push position, blowing air in/towards the MBO)
> with rads on top of the case?
> 
> The thing is, I'm planning a rigid tubes loop - and it would be a big trouble if I'd have to dismantle everything in case, say,
> a fan died, or I don't like the sound of it, or whatever else.
> 
> Would extended top make everything more flexible?
> More precisely, if I get that extension (and place the fans on top of drop-in) - could I change those fans (if need be) without having to do any major work again?
> Hopefully this makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!


You would have to get the extended top to fit fans above the drop-in mount.
To help you visualize the top-mounted rads, here is a good video done by Stren:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vg8s8Yw7SM

He didn't do push-pull in this build, but it is still a helpful video for top-mounting rads in an S8.
Certainly, you would be able to work on the fans if necessary, without any major disassembly.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, could somebody tell me the dimensions of this surface (length from the technical hole to the front panel, and width from side panel to the edge)? I am planning to put two reservoirs with 62x62 size there but not sure if the will fit. The case is Mercury S8.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks to be almost square... 143mm from the front to the edge of the grommet & 144mm side to side.


----------



## Castaile

Merlin finally in possession. I must say I never thought I would have this much fun putting a case together. The packaging and the quality are just remarkable. Thanks CL

Now moving onto WC


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Looks to be almost square... 143mm from the front to the edge of the grommet & 144mm side to side.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ruffhi

I just ordered a solid drop in for my S5 ... I also placed a small order on April 29th. From then to now (May 6), CaseLabs order numbers jumped 2,006. In a week. Seven (7!) days. That is 286 orders per day.

No wonder their processing times are climbing.

And now the bullet is out ... their web site is going to crash.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlin finally in possession. I must say I never thought I would have this much fun putting a case together. The packaging and the quality are just remarkable. Thanks CL
> Now moving onto WC


What a beauty...i would order a case from caselabs every month, just for the pleasure of assembling them


----------



## TUFinside

Need your help...i have the S8S with a windowed/ventilated top. Since i want to go all air cooling, should i get the full ventilated top along with 4x140mm drop-in mount instead for full efficiency ? (under load, the plexi can get a bit hot, that's partially why i am asking).


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Need your help...i have the S8S with a windowed/ventilated top. Since i want to go all air cooling, should i get the full ventilated top along with 4x140mm drop-in mount instead for full efficiency ? (under load, the plexi can get a bit hot, that's partially why i am asking).


I have a fully air cooled S8 with 120.4 in the top as exhaust and I find it works very well.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> I have a fully air cooled S8 with 120.4 in the top as exhaust and I find it works very well.


Thanks for the input


----------



## SteezyTN

For anyone with an SMA8 and the silverstone USB 3.0 that's offered on the website, does the original cord reach the motherboard? Or would I need an extension.

I need to get new midplates and front separator, so I said I would just order it all at once.


----------



## golfleep

Received a gunmetal THW10 a few days ago and finally got around to putting it together. Planning to do a build log when I migrate over my existing build in a few weeks, but waiting on some water blocks for my X99E-WS before I can get started. Will have 2 560 SR-2's up top for dual loops, and planning to do polished 1/2" stainless tubing for the hardline.



Not sure yet how to layout the flex-bays, I might go with all ventilated black on one side so the black peripherals (aquaero, hot swap SSD tray, etc) blend well and it gets kind of a TH10A look. Defintely don't mind some feedback, it would be something like this pic below, (although) I'm lacking one black ventilated flex bay cover)

Thanks iBruce for the flex-bay rad mounts!

Since it's a relatively new case, happy to help anyone thinking of getting one if they need measurements, etc.
Another aside - I had no problems mounting my Aquaero 6xt (purchase recently from aquatuning.us) with the regular short adjustable flex bay mounts. Non-conforming mounts not needed

More photos in my album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1505443/caselabs-thw10/


----------



## willemdoom

I think it would look beter with the aquero in the top slot instead of the vented cover, rest looks really nice, lovely case


----------



## golfleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I think it would look beter with the aquero in the top slot instead of the vented cover, rest looks really nice, lovely case


Agreed, but I'm pretty sure the 560 rad will keep me from being able to put anything in the top flex bay. I'm still waiting for the 560 rad mounts and willl know for sure at the point. I'm not hopeful, as I knew from preliminary pictures that there might be a clearance issue with the top flex bay and 560 rad's


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfleep*
> 
> Agreed, but I'm pretty sure the 560 rad will keep me from being able to put anything in the top flex bay. I'm still waiting for the 560 rad mounts and willl know for sure at the point. I'm not hopeful, as I knew from preliminary pictures that there might be a clearance issue with the top flex bay and 560 rad's


Fair enough, Im not sure what would look better a solid one or ventilated one showing the rad


----------



## X-Nine

The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/


----------



## tiger style

Hello guys,

Is there a knack to getting the Caselabs sticker on straight first time? I almost had it but at the last second my hand wobbled and I messed it up slightly, enough to trigger my OCD. I'm going to try to peel it off, maybe even use the heat gun but wary of taking the paint off.

How did you guys do it, with a pair of tweezers?

Thanks


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/


Its nice, but which it was 1 color and not dual tone when you choose anything but black.

Also, it looks like it should fit 2x 240mm 30mm thick, if you skip 1 fan.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice, but which it was 1 color and not dual tone when you choose anything but black.
> 
> Also, it looks like it should fit 2x 240mm 30mm thick, if you skip 1 fan.
Click to expand...

What do you mean 2x 240mm 30mm thick? Thick what? Fans? Rads? They all fit 120mm fans in the front, and a up to a 240mm rad in the top.


----------



## NFL

Need to see a couple of builds in the mITX Bullet before I commit, but I'm really digging it's design.


----------



## Chi3fy

Underway with my SM8 build! CaseLabs SM8 - Slate and Silver Build Log


----------



## Chi3fy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Is there a knack to getting the Caselabs sticker on straight first time? I almost had it but at the last second my hand wobbled and I messed it up slightly, enough to trigger my OCD. I'm going to try to peel it off, maybe even use the heat gun but wary of taking the paint off.
> 
> How did you guys do it, with a pair of tweezers?
> 
> Thanks


Whenever I've had to apply stickers square, I cut out a mounting template from cardboard first and tape it to the item which is getting the sticker. It acts as a guide when you put it on (push it into the corner of the cardboard you've cut out).

Hope that helps! Let me know if you'd like a photo showing what I mean.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What do you mean 2x 240mm 30mm thick? Thick what? Fans? Rads? They all fit 120mm fans in the front, and a up to a 240mm rad in the top.


I meant, can you fit 2x 240mm 30mm thick radiators into it.
Or at least a 240mm and a 120mm?


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chi3fy*
> 
> Whenever I've had to apply stickers square, I cut out a mounting template from cardboard first and tape it to the item which is getting the sticker. It acts as a guide when you put it on (push it into the corner of the cardboard you've cut out).
> 
> Hope that helps! Let me know if you'd like a photo showing what I mean.


Thanks Chi3fy, that's a good idea. I'll try that.

Congrats on the new build. Love the colour scheme and mid plate. Subbed.

I started my SM8 over a month ago and there are boxes and parts scattered everywhere. I've lost track of what's what. I'll crack on this weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What do you mean 2x 240mm 30mm thick? Thick what? Fans? Rads? They all fit 120mm fans in the front, and a up to a 240mm rad in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant, can you fit 2x 240mm 30mm thick radiators into it.
> Or at least a 240mm and a 120mm?
Click to expand...

Maybe in a BH7, but definitely not on a BH2 or 4, the space is just too small.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Maybe in a BH7, but definitely not on a BH2 or 4, the space is just too small.


On the subject of BH7, how much room would there be for a pump + reservoir?
If you remove 1 HDD mount, so can you fit a pump there and a 100mm reservoir on its side above. I think.

I know its meant for AIO, but it feels like you can fit at least a CPU loop in there.

Also, is it dual tone white and black or just white?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Maybe in a BH7, but definitely not on a BH2 or 4, the space is just too small.
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of BH7, how much room would there be for a pump + reservoir?
> If you remove 1 HDD mount, so can you fit a pump there and a 100mm reservoir on its side above. I think.
> 
> I know its meant for AIO, but it feels like you can fit at least a CPU loop in there.
> 
> Also, is it dual tone white and black or just white?
Click to expand...

That sounds about right. You probably can't fit a D5 under there, but a smaller pump should work out just fine.

The white is two tone. All of them come with a black interior/front, with the shell painted the color you choose. You can of course go all white when we do our next white run.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/


Very interesting! I like the Lighting Mount option... would like to see something similar for the Merlin S8


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/


I've found my 3rd CL case







& I get to use my lovely C1 cooler again









My only issue is picking a color

& my finished matx x2m(for now)


----------



## Castaile

Hey guys. Is it normal to have this much sticking out at the back of the SM8?

The top cover is firmly slotted in.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys. Is it normal to have this much sticking out at the back of the SM8?
> The top cover is firmly slotted in.


Flip it and you'll be good to go







on the sma8, there's a "lip" on the front, so you know it's in the right direction. Just flip it to the other side and you'll be good to go


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys. Is it normal to have this much sticking out at the back of the SM8?
> The top cover is firmly slotted in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just need to rotate it, I still end up putting mine on backwards every now & then


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Flip it and you'll be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the sma8, there's a "lip" on the front, so you know it's in the right direction. Just flip it to the other side and you'll be good to go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Just need to rotate it, I still end up putting mine on backwards every now & then










silly me


----------



## X-Nine

LOL. It's all good. As they said, just flip it around and you'll find a much tighter finish to the end result


----------



## SteezyTN

Speaking of the SM8, I kind of regret not getting that instead of the SMA8. This case is just too big lol.


----------



## catbuster

Waiting for bullet buildlogs already, should be awesome









edit: would love to get bh2 2 tone white/black


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Waiting for bullet buildlogs already, should be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: would love to get bh2 2 tone white/black


2 tone is a standard option for these


----------



## Levelog

Really liking these bullet cases. Was looking at the Nova X2M for my Linux desktop but the BH4 might just be perfect. More what I wanted to pay for a non gaming build and it'll look so cute in 2 tone next to my main S8.


----------



## _Killswitch_

WIP , don't mind the Motherboard just place holder so I could measure cable distances. Anyways my two-tone STH10


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Maybe in a BH7, but definitely not on a BH2 or 4, the space is just too small.
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of BH7, how much room would there be for a pump + reservoir?
> If you remove 1 HDD mount, so can you fit a pump there and a 100mm reservoir on its side above. I think.
> 
> I know its meant for AIO, but it feels like you can fit at least a CPU loop in there.
> 
> Also, is it dual tone white and black or just white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds about right. You probably can't fit a D5 under there, but a smaller pump should work out just fine.
> 
> The white is two tone. All of them come with a black interior/front, with the shell painted the color you choose. You can of course go all white when we do our next white run.
Click to expand...

It won't be very long before someone crafts a nice custom loop in a BH7.
Looks like another typical high-quality, drool-worthy effort from CaseLabs.









Edit:
@Killswitch:
That two-tone STH10 is going to be a fine home for your new build.
I see the Cryorig cpu cooler in your photo, are you planning on going with air cooling for the time being?
Nvm, saw an earlier post where you're going hard tubing, etc. eventually.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It won't be very long before someone crafts a nice custom loop in a BH7.
> Looks like another typical high-quality, drool-worthy effort from CaseLabs.


With at most 2x 240mm, so cant you do much more then 1 GPU and CPU, so it wont be as awesome as a case with a few more radiator spots could be.
But then again, I might be the only one dreaming about 3 way SLI fully water cooled in such a small form factor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Speaking of the SM8, I kind of regret not getting that instead of the SMA8. This case is just too big lol.


And here I am wondering if my thought of two SMA8's being "honour guards" for a BH4 bullet (obviously in orange) is too much on the overkill scale.... Would probably look pretty sweet though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Waiting for bullet buildlogs already, should be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: would love to get bh2 2 tone white/black


I definitely agree, I can't wait to see what kinds of builds people come up with!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Waiting for bullet buildlogs already, should be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: would love to get bh2 2 tone white/black


soon! bh4 with custom loop planned and case ordered....Already boiling solutions to it and planning the loop and cuts I will make


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> soon! bh4 with custom loop planned and case ordered....Already boiling solutions to it and planning the loop and cuts I will make


How much you planning on cooling? I cant figure out how to get more then 2x 240mm in there and even that is a stretch, seeing as the one in front will limit the length of the GPU.


----------



## X-Nine

You really don't need more than a good 240 rad with today's CPUs and GPUs. My S3 runs an OCd 780 and OCd 4770k on a single rad, getting 24c temps. It's never gone above 30c while gaming on a hot a day.

Although, I suppose if you run an AMD card that's a different story, might as well get a STH10 with 4 rads for their cards.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You really don't need more than a good 240 rad with today's CPUs and GPUs. My S3 runs an OCd 780 and OCd 4770k on a single rad, getting 24c temps. It's never gone above 30c while gaming on a hot a day.
> 
> Although, I suppose if you run an AMD card that's a different story, might as well get a STH10 with 4 rads for their cards.


Given I will most likely end up with the 10 core 6950X and 3 way 1080 or the new titan, so do I think I will have a hard time running anything above stock speed, even with 3000RPM fans on only at most 2x 240mm.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Given I will most likely end up with the 10 core 6950X and 3 way 1080 or the new titan, so do I think I will have a hard time running anything above stock speed, even with 3000RPM fans on only at most 2x 240mm.


will most likely use 1 240 mm rad on top. I might go with 1 240 mm top and 1 120 mm rad front if routing loop makes sense (and so far for what I am planning it will make sense).

edit - mmm need to come up with a name to it. something to convey the idea of small and powerful or small and wicked: underdog, firecracker, Chuck Norris, Pocket Hercules, bullet bite,...

btw did you guys saw the offical announcement? http://www.anandtech.com/show/10304/nvidia-announces-the-geforce-gtx-1080-1070


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> & my finished matx x2m(for now)


That looks really nice! I'd like to light the interior similar to you.

How many LED strips did you use? Were they 30cm Darkside?

Thanks


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> That looks really nice! I'd like to light the interior similar to you.
> 
> How many LED strips did you use? Were they 30cm Darkside?
> 
> Thanks


4 in total, All Darkside White

2x 13CM strips.. One behind front radiator(on the backwall) & one on the backpanel just above the floor(behind pump)
2x 30CM Strips.. Both next to the rads, One on top & the other on the front panel

I can try to get inside pictures tonight if needed


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> 4 in total, All Darkside White
> 
> 2x 13CM strips.. One behind front radiator(on the backwall) & one on the backpanel just above the floor(behind pump)
> 2x 30CM Strips.. Both next to the rads, One on top & the other on the front panel
> 
> I can try to get inside pictures tonight if needed


You're a star, thank you. Don't worry about pics. I have an idea of how many I need. I was originally thinking one might be enough!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys. Is it normal to have this much sticking out at the back of the SM8?
> The top cover is firmly slotted in.


Heh ! funny one


----------



## electro2u

Wish you guys had not stopped making the sm5.








Nova X5M would be even better...

Why you no like mATX towers?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The new Bullet Series is up for preorder! http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-series-cases/
> 
> 
> 
> I've found my 3rd CL case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I get to use my lovely C1 cooler again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue is picking a color
> 
> & my finished matx x2m(for now)
Click to expand...

More pics please!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Wish you guys had not stopped making the sm5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova X5M would be even better...
> 
> Why you no like mATX towers?


I bet it was their customers who didn't like it


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> You're a star, thank you. Don't worry about pics. I have an idea of how many I need. I was originally thinking one might be enough!


No problem, glad I could help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> More pics please!


Weather has been **** lately so I just have low light potato pics for now... the rest are in my Buildlog. I'll be updating to pascal so I'll be able to take better pics & include parts I've missed when I tear it apart now that I know it will function properly


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> More pics please!
> I bet it was their customers who didn't like it


Please, sir. You just quoted a photo of an mATX converted Nova, asked for more, and then say it's the customers who don't like??

This is like a paradox of some sort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> & my finished matx x2m(for now)


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Heh ! funny one


Yea sigh brain farted after some HIT. No wonder it looked fine when I first assembled it.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Finally got the Top back on.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Finally got the Top back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love that paint job!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> I love that paint job!


Thank You


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> More pics please!
> I bet it was their customers who didn't like it
> 
> 
> 
> Please, sir. You just quoted a photo of an mATX converted Nova, asked for more, and then say it's the customers who don't like??
> 
> This is like a paradox of some sort.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> & my finished matx x2m(for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i never said I likes it nor that i agreed with it

why would anyone. let alone caselabs kill off a money maker ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Loving my new CableMod RGB light kits (still have more to mount, but here's where I'm at)


----------



## electro2u

@XNine
Please reconsider the Nova mATX. There is a gaping hole in the lineup for a standard mATX "midtower". Much respect and love for all you do.


----------



## Mega Man

Xnine has nothing to do with it. All case labs (the user)


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @XNine
> Please reconsider the Nova mATX. There is a gaping hole in the lineup for a standard mATX "midtower". Much respect and love for all you do.


Thanks. I don't see us revisiting Nova though. The X2M will stay in the line-up because it cuts across a broad range of uses: server, NAS and higher end mITX builds. A more likely possibility would be a "V" series for Bullet, but no promises there. I'm not even sure how I would do it at this point.

As Mega Man suggested - we don't cut cases because they're selling well









-Jim


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Thanks. I don't see us revisiting Nova though. The X2M will stay in the line-up because it cuts across a broad range of uses: server, NAS and higher end mITX builds. A more likely possibility would be a "V" series for Bullet, but no promises there. I'm not even sure how I would do it at this point.
> 
> As Mega Man suggested - we don't cut cases because they're selling well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jim


No love for the M8A?  Got the money but cannot find one anywhere... Sad.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> No love for the M8A?  Got the money but cannot find one anywhere... Sad.


Actually, we do a couple hundred a year, but they are locked into an OEM contract now. Individual sales rolled off to the point where it wasn't viable anymore. I still love that case though and will keep mine forever


----------



## Stockings

Did you guys stop doing custom powdercoating? I ordered a case from you guys years ago and It was email + extra cost + me sending the powder to make it happen.

However I wanted to do it again and CS said that is no longer possible for custom paint asides from what site offers for new orders! I asked about custom cnc work for window also but email seemingly said no to both

I know I can take it to powder coating place locally but its not the same to me and waiting to get the case then wait more to paint it is ugh.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Actually, we do a couple hundred a year, but they are locked into an OEM contract now. Individual sales rolled off to the point where it wasn't viable anymore. I still love that case though and will keep mine forever


I see. I wish I could persuasive one of the company to do the bulk order, I'm assuming at lease 100 of those minimum?


----------



## Jim-CL

Any further questions for me should be made in our forum so we don't completely derail this thread - thank you









http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs


----------



## DarthBaggins

The whole reason why I'll never part ways w/ my OG M8,, now if you guys were to make say an M5 or M3 (mATX/mITX) I'm sure they'd sell much like the Bullet series etc


----------



## SteezyTN

Can any SMA8 owners help me, or possibly a Caselabs employee...? I recently ordered a midplate and front flex bay divider so I can make cleaner drill holes and also so I don't have thousands of unneeded holes in my current midplate. My question is this; do I need to take apart the whole case to install the main midplate? It's been almost a year since I've assembled my case, and I can't remember.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My question is this; do I need to take apart the whole case to install the main midplate?


Yes - unfortunately you need to disassemble the majority of the case to get it out.

You need to be able to spread the front and rear panels apart as they effectively lock it in place in conjunction with the large motherboard rear panel.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yes - unfortunately you need to disassemble the majority of the case to get it out.
> 
> You need to be able to spread the front and rear panels apart as they effectively lock it in place in conjunction with the large motherboard rear panel.


Ah crap lol. Thanks. I've decided that I'll be drilling my practice holes in the current midplate, and see how I like it, then take it all down and insert the new midplate and drill the new holes.


----------



## szeged

s3 *almost* up and running. About 90% power captain.

Just missing a psu that fits.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Looks like you need an x650 in it or a g2 650


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks like you need an x650 in it or a g2 650


probably gonna end up with an evga 750p2 since its the same dimensions as the g2 650


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> s3 *almost* up and running. About 90% power captain.
> 
> Just missing a psu that fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's brilliant, I love S3's and yours is awesome! Will be checking out your log for sure


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi Folks

BH4 Bullet work log going live:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599975/the-little-big-bullitt-a-caselabs-bh4-bullet-build#post_25154253


----------



## alltheGHz

looking for a NAS case, the ONLY reason I am considering CL is because of the aesthetics. Does anyone know where I can get a super cheap CL case? I don't really care what it is, as long as it isn't the bullet, I'm not a big fan.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looking for a NAS case, the ONLY reason I am considering CL is because of the aesthetics. Does anyone know where I can get a super cheap CL case? I don't really care what it is, as long as it isn't the bullet, I'm not a big fan.


What about the X2M? And you might want to define what "cheap" means price wise. ^_^


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looking for a NAS case, the ONLY reason I am considering CL is because of the aesthetics. Does anyone know where I can get a super cheap CL case? I don't really care what it is, as long as it isn't the bullet, I'm not a big fan.


You near 90805?


----------



## Bandalo

Finally, after 7 weeks of waiting, I got my SM8 today. Only problem I found during assembly was a missing Case Labs sticker, but hopefully they'll get me a replacement soon.



Now I just have to find time to move everything from the case on the right to the one on the left.



Also, I went ahead and bought the res mount plate and got it installed. Much easier to drill holes before it's assembled. It covers up the two round pass-through holes in the mid-plate. I got some of the Case Labs channel rubber with the order too. When I go to actually finish this build, I figure I can cut/drill a new pass-through hole in the plate if I need it and line it properly so it looks good. I think I'm only going to need a small hole for the pump power connector though, and that might actually work through the oblong hole to the left anyway.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What about the X2M? And you might want to define what "cheap" means price wise. ^_^


Yes, price wise. No CL cases are "cheap" quality!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> You near 90805?


No, I'm in Seattle.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yes, price wise. No CL cases are "cheap" quality!
> 
> No, I'm in Seattle.


What price range are you working with? ^_^


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What price range are you working with? ^_^


Cheap


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Cheap


Cheap to some could be $1 and cheap to another could be $1000. Clarify by what you mean as cheap!


----------



## alltheGHz

As inexpensive as possible, if that clarifies it a bit


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> As inexpensive as possible, if that clarifies it a bit


Why not just say a dang price??!?!


----------



## alltheGHz

I don't really have a set price, just as inexpensive as possible. It's not like I have X amount of money laying around dedicated for a case. Definitely not over $200


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I don't really have a set price, just as inexpensive as possible. It's not like I have X amount of money laying around dedicated for a case. Definitely not over $200


Uhhh, then say $200 or less


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I don't really have a set price, just as inexpensive as possible. It's not like I have X amount of money laying around dedicated for a case. Definitely not over $200
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, then say $200 or less
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Lol!








The entertainment value is priceless!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yeah, I know, I didn't think that I could snag a sub $200 cl case, but it's worth a try


----------



## Mega Man

used !


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah, I know, I didn't think that I could snag a sub $200 cl case, but it's worth a try


Oh, I wasn't laughing at that, Just you and Steeze.

There is always a deal to be found if you look hard enough.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Has anyone drilled a hole through two peices of aluminum? My pump/res outlet is mounted directly where the midplate and front separator plate go. I will be getting a step bit, but want to know if anyone's done that before. I will be getting some rubber washers and cut some to make it straight, since the first time I cut through it, I only had to cut the front separator plate. I'm using longer 90 degree fittings so they don't fit the original holes. I have my replacement plates coming Monday, so I'll use these as practice


----------



## emsj86

Yes I have. The best advice I can say is use a step bit (preferable not a cheap one as when it comes to drilling a good bit is night and day). Also use a hole punch or a center punch. Let the drill do the work don't push it through let the drill do the work. Some people will say use Lube but it shouldn't be needed in this case.


----------



## Mega Man

You forgot the best step.

Step 1 beer (not to much or your case will turn into shavings!)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Has anyone drilled a hole through two peices of aluminum? My pump/res outlet is mounted directly where the midplate and front separator plate go. I will be getting a step bit, but want to know if anyone's done that before. I will be getting some rubber washers and cut some to make it straight, since the first time I cut through it, I only had to cut the front separator plate. I'm using longer 90 degree fittings so they don't fit the original holes. I have my replacement plates coming Monday, so I'll use these as practice


Steez,

The best way to handle issues like that is to take off all the plates, and make up a nice piece of 1/8" acrylic to be a single wall to wall cover to replace them.

Then cut away a bit of the midplate where the pass thrus need to come thru your new acrylic midplate top panel and mount the pass thrus in the acrylic panel, nice and flat.





It also works in thicker acrylic when you need the strength, as long as you relieve the back side to get the nut on:





Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Steez,
> 
> The best way to handle issues like that is to take off all the plates, and make up a nice piece of 1/8" acrylic to be a single wall to wall cover to replace them.
> 
> Then cut away a bit of the midplate where the pass thrus need to come thru your new acrylic midplate top panel and mount the pass thrus in the acrylic panel, nice and flat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also works in thicker acrylic when you need the strength, as long as you relieve the back side to get the nut on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


You See Steez, That's not so hard









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Steez,
> 
> The best way to handle issues like that is to take off all the plates, and make up a nice piece of 1/8" acrylic to be a single wall to wall cover to replace them.
> 
> Then cut away a bit of the midplate where the pass thrus need to come thru your new acrylic midplate top panel and mount the pass thrus in the acrylic panel, nice and flat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also works in thicker acrylic when you need the strength, as long as you relieve the back side to get the nut on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> You See Steez, That's not so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

With a little acrylic, you can put passthrus almost anywhere . . .


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes I have. The best advice I can say is use a step bit (preferable not a cheap one as when it comes to drilling a good bit is night and day). Also use a hole punch or a center punch. Let the drill do the work don't push it through let the drill do the work. Some people will say use Lube but it shouldn't be needed in this case.


Since I have my original ones, I'm going to practice on it and see what the outcome is. I'm ordering a step drill bit, because the other regular drill bit I ordered was terrible. Took me maybe 5 minutes per hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Steez,
> 
> The best way to handle issues like that is to take off all the plates, and make up a nice piece of 1/8" acrylic to be a single wall to wall cover to replace them.
> 
> Then cut away a bit of the midplate where the pass thrus need to come thru your new acrylic midplate top panel and mount the pass thrus in the acrylic panel, nice and flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also works in thicker acrylic when you need the strength, as long as you relieve the back side to get the nut on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


while I do love this idea, it seems like so much extra work AND time that I just don't have lol. I have no way to cut acrylic, and I can barely drill holes in aluminum as it is


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes I have. The best advice I can say is use a step bit (preferable not a cheap one as when it comes to drilling a good bit is night and day). Also use a hole punch or a center punch. Let the drill do the work don't push it through let the drill do the work. Some people will say use Lube but it shouldn't be needed in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have my original ones, I'm going to practice on it and see what the outcome is. I'm ordering a step drill bit, because the other regular drill bit I ordered was terrible. Took me maybe 5 minutes per hole.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Steez,
> 
> The best way to handle issues like that is to take off all the plates, and make up a nice piece of 1/8" acrylic to be a single wall to wall cover to replace them.
> 
> Then cut away a bit of the midplate where the pass thrus need to come thru your new acrylic midplate top panel and mount the pass thrus in the acrylic panel, nice and flat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also works in thicker acrylic when you need the strength, as long as you relieve the back side to get the nut on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while I do love this idea, *it seems like so much extra work AND time* that I just don't have lol. I have no way to cut acrylic, and I can barely drill holes in aluminum as it is
Click to expand...

It's the work and time that separates the "cut above" builds that capture peoples attention from the "also rans" that don't . . . . .

May be time to start working on those industrial arts skills









When you let something go that you know isn't right, it gets easier to let worse stuff go the next time.

D.


----------



## Costas

SteezyTN.... Another tip when drilling through aluminium is to ensure that you lubricate the drill bit with some WD40 or similar.

It prevents the soft aluminium from galling and sticking to the drill bit.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Since I have my original ones, I'm going to practice on it and see what the outcome is. I'm ordering a step drill bit, because the other regular drill bit I ordered was terrible. Took me maybe 5 minutes per hole.
> while I do love this idea, it seems like so much extra work AND time that I just don't have lol. I have no way to cut acrylic, and I can barely drill holes in aluminum as it is


I have found that for these pass-through's it is better to order the correct size drill bit. mark very carefully and use a center punch, use a small drill bit as a pilot hole, check and make sure it is in the right place before you enlarge hole. But best practice to use when using drill bits in aluminum is to have the bit rotate slow and use a slight steady pressure.

I know lots of people to you to use the step bits because they are easy to use and they can be used to make different size holes, but they do not make precise good holes they really tear their way through the material IMHO and they are used a lot by electricians that need fast holes that are not precise as they are just going to have cable yanked through them... plush you can make a hole for several gland sizes or wire sizes...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have found that for these pass-through's it is better to order the correct size drill bit. mark very carefully and use a center punch, use a small drill bit as a pilot hole, check and make sure it is in the right place before you enlarge hole. But best practice to use when using drill bits in aluminum is to have the bit rotate slow and use a slight steady pressure.
> 
> I know lots of people to you to use the step bits because they are easy to use and they can be used to make different size holes, but they do not make precise good holes they really tear their way through the material IMHO and they are used a lot by electricians that need fast holes that are not precise as they are just going to have cable yanked through them... plush you can make a hole for several gland sizes or wire sizes...


I know someone who has a really good and expensive step bit, and he marked 13/16" for me. So I'll be using that when I do it. I'll also be drilling a tiny hole for the pilot hole. However, now I understand all of this. My main concern is that my Bitspower 90 degree fitting is right over the pieces of midplate that overlap. I was just wondering if anyone has drilled over two pieces of the aluminum that has overlapped.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have found that for these pass-through's it is better to order the correct size drill bit. mark very carefully and use a center punch, use a small drill bit as a pilot hole, check and make sure it is in the right place before you enlarge hole. But best practice to use when using drill bits in aluminum is to have the bit rotate slow and use a slight steady pressure.
> 
> I know lots of people to you to use the step bits because they are easy to use and they can be used to make different size holes, but they do not make precise good holes they really tear their way through the material IMHO and they are used a lot by electricians that need fast holes that are not precise as they are just going to have cable yanked through them... plush you can make a hole for several gland sizes or wire sizes...
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who has a really good and expensive step bit, and he marked 13/16" for me. So I'll be using that when I do it. I'll also be drilling a tiny hole for the pilot hole. However, now I understand all of this. My main concern is that my Bitspower 90 degree fitting is right over the pieces of midplate that overlap. I was just wondering if anyone has drilled over two pieces of the aluminum that has overlapped.
Click to expand...

Can't you just make a small change in position of the component or tube run so that you can place the passthru to either side of the area of overlap and simplify the whole process?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Can't you just make a small change in position of the component or tube run so that you can place the passthru to either side of the area of overlap and simplify the whole process?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I could have the 90 face upwards, but I really don't want tubing to go in front of the res (if that makes since). But my biggest "reason" is that I cannot rotate the pump res, which is weird because I can the other. I emailed XSPC like a week ago, and have yet to reply back on what the problem is. They asked me to send a pic, and nothing. This is what I basically mean;



The ring that holds the pump/res is almost like cemented to the pump. It's almost impossible to turn. I feel that if I try and forcefully rotate it, I'll damage it. This doesn't apply to my other pump, so that's why I was asking XSPC is this is suppose to be like it.



I apologize for posting this in the Caselabs thread and I know this is unrelated, but it relates to the midplates lol.

Update* I figured it out







I had to take the pump/res off the holder and FORCEFULLY remove the bottom holder. Was extremely hard, but when I replaced it, I turned it slightly and put it back on. I'm officially 100% happier lol.

Here's what I know have:


----------



## Burt Macklin

*phew*

S8 is _finally_ on the way.
Or rather, will be .. in a while.

Tell me, guys - how long do those 6-7 weeks _really_ feel like?


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> *phew*
> 
> S8 is _finally_ on the way.
> Or rather, will be .. in a while.
> 
> Tell me, guys - how long do those 6-7 weeks _really_ feel like?


Feels like forever!
I ordered mine S8 case on Aprill, 5th and it should be shipped today (according scheduled shipping date).
But hope it is worth it even with USD 220 delivery cost...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> *phew*
> 
> S8 is _finally_ on the way.
> Or rather, will be .. in a while.
> 
> Tell me, guys - how long do those 6-7 weeks _really_ feel like?
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like forever!
> I ordered mine S8 case on Aprill, 5th and it should be shipped today (according scheduled shipping date).
> But hope it is worth it even with USD 220 delivery cost...
Click to expand...

Yeah, but once you get that CaseLabs package, you'll know it was worth it!


----------



## ruffhi

I put my order for an S5 in on April 21. Seven weeks from then is June 9th ... but I am away early June so I actually asked for a delivery _delay_. I asked for an arrival date of June 22 (or there abouts) ... a 9 week wait.

I've always been good at waiting ... Christmas, exam results, vacations, etc. Just put it out of my mind and don't think about it. That works really well ... right up until the night before when I find I can't sleep.


----------



## Burt Macklin

Heh.

Somewhat similar, I can be pretty patient -
except for first couple of days (until excitement turns down a little),
and last couple of days (when it cranks up to 11, again).

Almost one week down, 6 more to go.
Yay!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Reminds me that I need to install my passthru fittings tonight or tomorrow


----------



## X-Nine

Hey gang,

I'll be a special guest this Thursday on OCN's Podcast! 9PM Eastern! Come hang out with us!
http://tinyurl.com/hhx5cvh


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I'll be a special guest this Thursday on OCN's Podcast! 9PM Eastern! Come hang out with us!
> http://tinyurl.com/hhx5cvh


I hope all of you CaseLabs fans join us Thursday at 9pm EST! This will be our first episode on Twitch and it will feature @XNine from CaseLabs!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I hope all of you CaseLabs fans join us Thursday at 9pm EST! This will be our first episode on Twitch and it will feature @XNine from CaseLabs!


That will be 3:00 AM Wednesday for me, please someone record this !


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> That will be 3:00 AM Wednesday for me, please someone record this !


You'll be happy to know that we will have the recorded show available on many platforms. These include SoundCloud, iTunes, Google Play, Stitcher Radio, etc.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You'll be happy to know that we will have the recorded show available on many platforms. These include SoundCloud, iTunes, Google Play, Stitcher Radio, etc.


Great !! thank you !


----------



## Mega Man

video or it didnt happen !~


----------



## SteezyTN




----------



## longroadtrip

My S3 and S8 builds...Still have to finish the sleeving on the S8, but it is coming together.


----------



## Willius

Nice builds @longroadtrip!

My S3 is finished too, only need to make time to make some pictures with proper natural light.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My S3 and S8 builds...Still have to finish the sleeving on the S8, but it is coming together.


Long time no see in this thread, for some good reasons it seems !


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Nice builds @longroadtrip!
> 
> My S3 is finished too, only need to make time to make some pictures with proper natural light.


I am wating on these pictures!

TCO


----------



## typercivic93

7 Weeks of patient waiting has finally come to an end!! Now to patiently stare at the front door until UPS shows up. HAHA. Time to start the ole build log too I guess. Can't wait to build in this case!!


----------



## Mega Man

But you will


----------



## SteezyTN

What's your guys' opinion on this setup?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's your guys' opinion on this setup?


Needs coolant and cables or it won't run.









The long run from the bottom to the top isn't for me tbh ruins the clean runs you have.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Needs coolant and cables or it won't run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long run from the bottom to the top isn't for me tbh ruins the clean runs you have.


Simple it is then...



2 holes in the midplate Max. Routing the top 480 around the back, and the front 240 up in the "top top" and around the back it is. Going to keep it simple.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> *Simple it is then...
> *
> 
> 
> 2 holes in the midplate Max. Routing the top 480 around the back, and the front 240 up in the "top top" and around the back it is. Going to keep it simple.


DIdn't think you had "Simple" in you









TCO


----------



## Ironsmack

Did this ever happen to you guys with your package?



I was surprised to see my package come from CA, USA to ON, CAN within a day (since i picked the slowest shipping from UPS) and it was stuck customs for 2 days. Then i checked, it was back in INDIANA.

I just assumed it got here fast by accident and holding it till next week. Either that or they ship it back in their distribution to go around one more time.









Whats another week i guess


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Did this ever happen to you guys with your package?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see my package come from CA, USA to ON, CAN within a day (since i picked the slowest shipping from UPS) and it was stuck customs for 2 days. Then i checked, it was back in INDIANA.
> 
> I just assumed it got here fast by accident and holding it till next week. Either that or they ship it back in their distribution to go around one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats another week i guess


No...That is weird...It say it was on customs and waiting for you to pay taxes. Then it got sent back to US? I would call UPS and clear that up...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Did this ever happen to you guys with your package?
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see my package come from CA, USA to ON, CAN within a day (since i picked the slowest shipping from UPS) and it was stuck customs for 2 days. Then i checked, it was back in INDIANA.
> 
> I just assumed it got here fast by accident and holding it till next week. Either that or they ship it back in their distribution to go around one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats another week i guess


By the look of things, paperwork was forwarded to Canada but package is still in the United States. Give their 1-800 number a call and have your credit card ready. It's more than likely a way of letting the customer know ahead of time so that they can have the taxes already paid by the time it reaches their customs handling department. I know packages I've received this year through FedEx were delayed due to them taking their time with handling the paperwork. I'm guessing courier companies started making it so that if taxes are to be assessed on a package it won't actually clear their customs handling office until fees are paid - probably because in the past a lot of customs fees wound up being left unpaid.


----------



## Ironsmack

I did actually called them earlier today and their update was, package was waiting for customs to release the package. I just found it odd that customs had the package, since it hasn't entered Canada yet. Usually, once the package enters Canada, it goes to customs and then releases to the courier.

And i already knew i was paying duties/taxes (since its UPS) and also was confirmed by the CS rep.


----------



## sdmf74

I need to add a third ssd to my Merlin SM8 case. Since I am already using the 2 stock ssd slots I need to add a 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit. *Is the only other thing I need the Shock Mount Kit*?
(I checked my caselabs spare parts bag and only had 2 spare shock mounts)

edit: I do have an available HDD cage assembly to mount the ssd mounting kit into.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I need to add a third ssd to my Merlin SM8 case. Since I am already using the 2 stock ssd slots I need to add a 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit. *Is the only other thing I need the Shock Mount Kit*?
> (I checked my caselabs spare parts bag and only had 2 spare shock mounts)
> 
> edit: I do have an available HDD cage assembly to mount the ssd mounting kit into.


Velcro


----------



## tiger style

Hello, I was hoping to get some help. I'm trying to get my radiator (RX480) to fit inside my SM8 with the drop in mount and I'm having big problems. I don't know if I've put the case together wrong or what. My head has stopped working and I feel like crying. The radiator won't sit in the top properly as it touches the back of the case. I can move it forward maybe an inch then it touches the front. There's no way the screw holes line up and I've managed to put some nice scratches into the rad too. I can't even tell if the drop in mount is the right side up. I've tried both ways and I'm really stuck.

If anyone can tell me what I've done wrong, I'd be extremely grateful.


front

back


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello, I was hoping to get some help. I'm trying to get my radiator (RX480) to fit inside my SM8 with the drop in mount and I'm having big problems. I don't know if I've put the case together wrong or what. My head has stopped working and I feel like crying. The radiator won't sit in the top properly as it touches the back of the case. I can move it forward maybe an inch then it touches the front. There's no way the screw holes line up and I've managed to put some nice scratches into the rad too. I can't even tell if the drop in mount is the right side up. I've tried both ways and I'm really stuck.
> 
> If anyone can tell me what I've done wrong, I'd be extremely grateful.


maybe install the top drop-in mount the other way around ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

compare with the original pic:


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> maybe install the top drop-in mount the other way around ?


Hello, I tried both ways. The drop in mount seems to be reversible so it's the same either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> compare with the original pic:


I'm having a brain freeze because I can't see the solution just the problem. I don't know why it's not working.

Rep to you both. Thanks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@tiger style

Is it effecting anything? You should have more than enough clearance with the top correct?

TCO

Wait it looks like in gabes picture, that the mount is installed from the bay of the case, then screwed down. Not installed from the top of the case and screwed down like you have it.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @tiger style
> 
> Is it effecting anything? You should have more than enough clearance with the top correct?
> 
> TCO
> 
> Wait it looks like in gabes picture, that the mount is installed from the bay of the case, then screwed down. Not installed from the top of the case and screwed down like you have it.


this


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @tiger style
> 
> Is it effecting anything? You should have more than enough clearance with the top correct?
> 
> TCO


Hi TCO, I can get the mount into the case without too much trouble. The problem is I can't secure the drop in mount because the screw holes are not even close to lining up. I can slide the mount inside the case pretty easily even with the rad and fans attached. The worry is any movement like that will knock the acrylic out of the fittings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hi TCO, I can get the mount into the case without too much trouble. The problem is I can't secure the drop in mount because the screw holes are not even close to lining up. I can slide the mount inside the case pretty easily even with the rad and fans attached. The worry is any movement like that will knock the acrylic out of the fittings.


I saw something and edited previous Post.

"

Wait it looks like in gabes picture, that the mount is installed from the bay of the case, then screwed down. Not installed from the top of the case and screwed down like you have it. "

TCO


----------



## tiger style

TCO, if you can walk me through what I need to do and help me fix this thing, I'll buy you a copy of Doom or any game you want.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> TCO, if you can walk me through what I need to do and help me fix this thing, I'll buy you a copy of Doom or any game you want.


No, I don't want anything.

Unscrew you rad assembly from the top rack of the Case.

Keep the mount attached (For Now)

Try to take the rad, and mount connected and slip into the bay of the case.

Line up with holes on the roof from inside the bay.

Screw the Mount (Holding your rad assembly) from the Top of the Case.

TCO

EDIT: And actually the Picture that Gabe showed was with a Barb Opening (Used for a case with a 120mm Top)

When you purchased the SM8, Did you buy it with that 480mm Rad Mount (Drop in?)


----------



## TUFinside

Looks like TCO is pointing the right direction...Tiger Style, you have the drop mount without barb opening right?


----------



## Gabrielzm

I don`t have the sm8 Tiger but the drop in mount seems to be like this:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts/

fully assembled. Apparently you are taking one piece out of it (the main plate) out of the laterals. Check this:


so take the full thing out and mount the main plate as in the pic. Then mount rad and fan. Then just drop in and secure with the thumbscrews.

edit - Ha, TCO dig some more important info. So you have the without barb opening version of it correct?


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> EDIT: And actually the Picture that Gabe showed was with a Barb Opening (Used for a case with a 120mm Top)
> 
> When you purchased the SM8, Did you buy it with that 480mm Rad Mount (Drop in?)


I got the 480 drop in mount without a gap at the front. I've got the 31mm extended top.

I managed to get the drop in mount screwed in from inside the case and the rad will fit. I tried screwing the rad in but it's quite difficult on my own. It's quite late here and I'm running out of energy, so will attempt it tomorrow.

It should be ok?

Did Caselabs send me the wrong drop in mount? Mine's this one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/18800_100#post_25084798


----------



## tiger style

double post


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Velcro


Why would i need velcro?
Or are you saying ghetto rig it and dont bother with the proper hardware? Maybe if it was a junk corsair case but why not utilize the HDD cage thats already there.



Isnt the above worded wrong? Should say the mount *withOUT* the barb opening is only to be used when mounting a radiator above the chasis under the extended top cover.


My drop in mount looks like this and I have no extended top cover and my rad is mounted below just fine.

If im incorrect then why did caselabs ship my merlin sm8 with the above drop in top mount knowing im using the stock top cover?

@ tigerstyle it appears caselabs sent one of us the wrong drop in top rad mount cause ours are the same yet you are mounting above with an extended top and im mounting below with stock cover.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Velcro
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would i need velcro?
> *Or are you saying ghetto rig it and dont bother with the proper hardware? Maybe if it was a junk corsair case but why not utilize the HDD cage thats already there.
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt the above worded wrong? Should say the mount *withOUT* the barb opening is only to be used when mounting a radiator above the chasis under the extended top cover.
> 
> 
> My drop in mount looks like this and I have no extended top cover and my rad is mounted below just fine.
> 
> *If im incorrect then why did caselabs ship my merlin sm8 with the above drop in top mount knowing im using the stock top cover?
> *
> @ tigerstyle it appears caselabs sent one of us the wrong drop in top rad mount cause ours are the same yet you are mounting above with an extended top and im mounting below with stock cover.
Click to expand...

Velcro is more than enough to hold an SSD, PLUS you can put the SSD anywhere you have room, and the Velcro will never be seen! That seems proper to me! Nothing wrong with a little "out of the box" imagination,... In fact, I think the build, would look even better (cleaner) without the clumsy cages ...

This would be far from GHETTO!

On the drop in mount... You get what you order. I had an SM8 w/ 120.4 drop in mount, and regular ventilated top cover...

Just my


----------



## tiger style

Hello,

Thanks for your help guys, rep to you all.

I've tried to attach the drop in mount and rad from inside the case. It's quite awkward. I have to dismantle components to get the rad in as it's a tight fit. I don't think I'll manage to get the whole thing secured in by myself.

It shouldn't be this difficult. I double checked my order history just to make sure I ordered the 120.4 drop in mount. The drop in mount should drop in through the top and the weight of the whole assembly should rest against the top of the case. If I try to secure the whole thing from the inside, the rad and 8 fans will be held together with a few screws.

I think having the drop in mount with the barb opening will solve my problems. I've sent Caselabs a message and hopefully can get this sorted.

Thanks


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, rep to you all.
> 
> I've tried to attach the drop in mount and rad from inside the case. It's quite awkward. I have to dismantle components to get the rad in as it's a tight fit. I don't think I'll manage to get the whole thing secured in by myself.
> 
> It shouldn't be this difficult. I double checked my order history just to make sure I ordered the 120.4 drop in mount. The drop in mount should drop in through the top and the weight of the whole assembly should rest against the top of the case. If I try to secure the whole thing from the inside, the rad and 8 fans will be held together with a few screws.
> 
> *I think having the drop in mount with the barb opening will solve my problems. I've sent Caselabs a message and hopefully can get this sorted.
> *
> Thanks


Just get this http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts/


----------



## tiger style

Shipping to the UK is painful. I'll have to pay an additional 20% customs and another £8 for handling so about £100 in total.

I'm hoping Caselabs have just sent the wrong mount and can send the other one free of charge. I originally ordered the wrong side door for my SM8. I wanted a side window but ended up with a solid one. My mistake and ordered a new door that came to about £160. If I end up ordering a new mount, my total for my SM8 case alone would be around £850, roughly $1200.


----------



## Mega Man

Have you tried flipping the rad 180 degrees?


----------



## tiger style

hello,

yes I tried that and the same thing. I couldn't have it that way because the ports and fittings on the rad would interfere with my Aquaero.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> hello,
> 
> yes I tried that and the same thing. I couldn't have it that way because the ports and fittings on the rad would interfere with my Aquaero.


This just shouldn't become this big of a deal . . .

But if everything actually fits properly in that orientation . . . .

You'll have to move the Aquaero . . . .

You don't always get more than one way to install a big rad in a short case . . . . flex bays do sometimes get compromised . . .

Darlene


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hi folks, did you check out the Overclock.net Podcast on Thursday with special guest @XNine from CaseLabs? If not, it's available for streaming and/or SoundCloud (linked), iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> This just shouldn't become this big of a deal . . .
> 
> But if everything actually fits properly in that orientation . . . .
> 
> You'll have to move the Aquaero . . . .
> 
> You don't always get more than one way to install a big rad in a short case . . . . flex bays do sometimes get compromised . . .
> 
> Darlene


With the drop in mount placed on top of the case, the radiator don't fit properly either way. With the drop in mount secured from inside the case, the rad fits both ways but I'd prefer it with the ports at the back.

I've watched a Ronsanut vid again, and he's using the same radiator with ports at the back of the case. He's using the barb opening drop in mount but in push only and it seems to be ok. I'm aiming for push/pull with one set of fans in the extended ventilated top cover.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, rep to you all.
> 
> I've tried to attach the drop in mount and rad from inside the case. It's quite awkward. I have to dismantle components to get the rad in as it's a tight fit. I don't think I'll manage to get the whole thing secured in by myself.
> 
> It shouldn't be this difficult. I double checked my order history just to make sure I ordered the 120.4 drop in mount. The drop in mount should drop in through the top and the weight of the whole assembly should rest against the top of the case. If I try to secure the whole thing from the inside, the rad and 8 fans will be held together with a few screws.
> 
> I think having the drop in mount with the barb opening will solve my problems. I've sent Caselabs a message and hopefully can get this sorted.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, good luck, though i know CL will sort it out for you


----------



## tiger style

Hello guys, I don't know what derpy nonsense is going on in my head but I think it's sorted? If I screw the drop in mount to the case first then push the rad into the case, it fits. If I assemble the whole thing outside the case then drop it in, it doesn't.

?

I think I've lost the plot and officially gone mad.



Sorry for clogging up the thread and thank you all for your help.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello guys, I don't know what derpy nonsense is going on in my head but I think it's sorted? If I screw the drop in mount to the case first then push the rad into the case, it fits. If I assemble the whole thing outside the case then drop it in, it doesn't.
> 
> ?
> 
> I think I've lost the plot and officially gone mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for clogging up the thread and thank you all for your help.


Excellent to Hear! Just a couple different options were all you needed to hear to open your mind to try a couple different orientations and possiblities to installation. Enjoy!

TCO


----------



## tiger style

Thanks TCO,

I'm like a dog that barks (swears) at a problem until it goes away.

This watercooling stuff is tougher than it looks. Two months in and I've struggled all the way. Slightly out of my depth here. Still I've learned a few things - I swear a lot for one.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Thanks TCO,
> 
> I'm like a dog that barks (swears) at a problem until it goes away.
> 
> This watercooling stuff is tougher than it looks. Two months in and I've struggled all the way. Slightly out of my depth here. Still I've learned a few things - I swear a lot for one.


Yes, In my time building, I do believe I can say I have as well. The words come naturally, but the builds come with time and patience.

TCO


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> If I screw the drop in mount to the case first then push the rad into the case, it fits. If I assemble the whole thing outside the case then drop it in, it doesn't.


So much for "drop in," right?


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> So much for "drop in," right?


Yeah. That was a frustrating day and a half.

I take it I'm not the only who's had this issue?


----------



## Bandalo

Just finished up my Merlin SM8 build! If anyone is interested, I posted a build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1600081/build-log-case-labs-sm8-x99-sli-980ti-new-blue

I held off for more than a year on buying a Case Labs, and now that I've gotten to build in one, I wish I'd bought one sooner.

On that note, anyone interested in a slightly-used Mountain mods UFO case?


----------



## sdmf74

Im guessing that Caselabs just recently started offering the drop in mount in 2 different versions and when I bought my Merlin SM8 they didnt yet have the one without the barb opening?

When I ordered it I just selected the dropdown options and dont remember there being another option for this part. If I picked the wrong drop in at the time of purchase im sure they would have caught it
seeing that I ordered a stock/non extended top (assuming they did have 2 options at the time).

Maybe I didnt notice it during install cause im using a 360 rad instead of a 480 but I always wondered what that big opening was all about, maybe Caselabs can clear this up for us tomorrow?

@Tigerstyle, Ive hit a couple brick walls with installs too and it does suck when you have to reorder new parts because of something unforseen. Happens to us all, most often im sure with fittings
but im glad you got it figured out









@ Bandalo Nice rig man! I notice you too have a drop in mount withOUT a barb opening, I guess I DO have the wrong part then.



Mine


----------



## Mega Man

Finally had time for my poor m8.

Almost done soldering new wires/shortening them on all 36 fans (6 left) can't wait for it to be finished. Worst case when I upgrade gear. Everything but mobo/ram/gpu will stay the same. Cause damn. This took forever to do. And this will be staying running. For a long time.... like for ever!

Need to order 2 res, 1 ac water filter, and more acrylic. Find where I stored the 2xmcp35x2

Possibly more fittings Idk.

Decided it will take 2 aquaeros to control it. Starting to get giddy.

Piping and finish making new psus wires, then leak check and test. Then run it. Finally.


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> @ Bandalo Nice rig man! I notice you too have a drop in mount withOUT a barb opening, I guess I DO have the wrong part then.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine


I think someone mentioned previously that they'd changed the "default" drop-in 120.4 mount to this one without the port opening.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> @ Bandalo Nice rig man! I notice you too have a drop in mount withOUT a barb opening, I guess I DO have the wrong part then.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone mentioned previously that they'd changed the "default" drop-in 120.4 mount to this one without the port opening.
Click to expand...

When I ordered my SM8, two years ago, There was no default top mount. There were options to choose from, I ordered the 120.4 Drop In Mount... there was no cut out for barbs...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> When I ordered my SM8, two years ago, There was no default top mount. There were options to choose from, I ordered the 120.4 Drop In Mount... there was no cut out for barbs...


Well thats Interesting cause I recieved an email from CL customer service today saying The non-barb opening drop-in mount was an updated option, which was not available when I placed my order in 2014.
Which is also 2 years ago.

So either you are mistaken or CL doesnt want to fix it, Im not trying to make accusations here but it has to be one or the other. Too bad cause I placed an order today and it could have been resolved pretty easily.

The easiest resolution would be to add a Barb Cover Plate to my order but as my luck would have it the website only lists them for models SMA8 and SMH10 (it doesnt say compatible with SM8 & doesnt list measurements)
but I dont see why it wouldnt fit mine.

If anyone here has the drop in mount with a barb opening on their SMA8 or SMH10 would you please measure from screw to screw on the length of the opening as shown in the pic below, and possibly the width too? Thanks!
I may have time to add it to my order so I dont have to pay the expensive shipping (within the usa) for a part that only costs $4.95


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> When I ordered my SM8, two years ago, There was no default top mount. There were options to choose from, I ordered the 120.4 Drop In Mount... there was no cut out for barbs...


I ordered my SM8 and parts in September 2013.
The cut out 120.4 drop in was available at that time, I ordered it as an extra part, because I chose a 140.3 as my case option.
Can't say for certain it was a select-able option in the case selection options, but it was available.

OCN image upload broken again - will try to upload image of the order later


----------



## sdmf74

My order says:
Ventilated, Top Cover: Ventilated (Std), Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.4 mount ($19.95)
I copied and pasted directly from my reciept, As you can see I didnt order a drop in mount with barb cutout but that is what I recieved. Also shows that I ordered a standard ventilated top cover.

Does anyone from CL still frequent this thread?


----------



## X-Nine

The barb cut out drop in was added after some time, probably late 2013/early 2014. As it was, certain manufacturers made radiators with the larger butts on them that housed the ports, but many did not. After seeing several people having to cut their mounts to get their rads lined up, some of the drop ins were modified to accommodate those rads.

You can even see under the section "case features" where drop in rad mounts are the first item, that the radiator used as the typical example is squared off. That was done years ago. Unfortunately we can't order every single accessory from every single manufacturer out there. It's just not feasible. However, should something come up like this, for example, we do our best to change our product to accommodate users needs. Hence the reason for the non conforming flex bay mounts as well.


----------



## sdmf74

I see, they must have mistakenly sent me the one with the cut out then, I have an order "awaiting fullfillment" any chance the Barb Cover Plate for the SMA8 and SMH10 will work with the Merlin SM8 so I can add it to my order?


----------



## tiger style

I emailed Caselabs on Sunday detailing my issues and linked this thread and I'm almost speechless by the response.

Quote:


> I am sorry to hear you are having an issue with the drop-in top mount for the SM8. We have looked into this issue, and we have decided to re-design the mount to hopefully resolve the issue. We will have the prototype mount sent to you in order to test out the design. We will also send the drop-in top mount with the barb opening, just in case the prototype mount doesn't work.
> 
> Please provide some feedback once you try out the new mount, so we can move forward with the re-design. Once again, I apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Best Regards,


I wasn't expecting anything like that. I don't know what to say.

edit..In white too. I might have a little cry.


----------



## VSG

Yup, I had similar experiences as well. Tremendous customer support


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> I emailed Caselabs on Sunday detailing my issues and linked this thread and I'm almost speechless by the response.
> I wasn't expecting anything like that. I don't know what to say.
> 
> edit..In white too. I might have a little cry.


The guys at CL's are the best.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> I emailed Caselabs on Sunday detailing my issues and linked this thread and I'm almost speechless by the response.
> I wasn't expecting anything like that. I don't know what to say.
> 
> edit..In white too. I might have a little cry.


Typical of CS really and one of the many reasons this community love their cases.


----------



## seross69

They are the best and support the community so well!!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> *Im guessing that Caselabs just recently started offering the drop in mount in 2 different versions and when I bought my Merlin SM8 they didnt yet have the one without the barb opening?*


Here's my CL order for 2014...


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello guys, I don't know what derpy nonsense is going on in my head but I think it's sorted? If I screw the drop in mount to the case first then push the rad into the case, it fits. If I assemble the whole thing outside the case then drop it in, it doesn't.
> 
> ?
> 
> I think I've lost the plot and officially gone mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for clogging up the thread and thank you all for your help.


You need fans between the rad and the case if you want it to fit


----------



## tiger style

Do you mean the top set of fans, where the black one is? I've got a 31mm extended top cover so they need to sit on top of the drop in mount.


----------



## emsj86

I mean a fan between the rad and the top of the case. I had this problem with my rad and outside of using a gasket I needed to out a set of fans I. Between for clearance


----------



## tiger style

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had problems. I'm feeling guilty that Caselabs are sending me out 2 more drop in mounts. To the UK also which won't be cheap. I'm thinking of offering the cost of shipping. I want to support them and don't want them to go out of pocket.

The thing is, the whole assembly is in now (temporarily) but it wasn't easy holding the rad and fans and trying to screw it in to the drop in mount. It's weird how the whole thing goes in.


----------



## emsj86

Yea it can be at times. Do you have a build log? Also where did you get the fan Hub stickers. Looks nice


----------



## tiger style

No build log. Thanks, I got the stickers made up by zazzle. The default Vardar fan stickers on the front rad looked ugly so peeled them off. Couldn't think of a design so embraced the Bitspower logo!

I thought they looked a bit gaudy but my brother said they look ok, so I'll probably stick with them instead of plain black. Just type in round sticks in google and you'll get loads of results. Zazzle were the cheapest.

Love you builds by the way! I've referenced 'The Bends' so many time. I wish I could bend like you.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> No build log. Thanks, I got the stickers made up by zazzle. The default Vardar fan stickers on the front rad looked ugly so peeled them off. Couldn't think of a design so embraced the Bitspower logo!
> 
> I thought they looked a bit gaudy but my brother said they look ok, so I'll probably stick with them instead of plain black. Just type in round sticks in google and you'll get loads of results. Zazzle were the cheapest.
> 
> Love you builds by the way! I've referenced 'The Bends' so many time. I wish I could bend like you.


Zazzle? Might need to check them out, didn't know you where a fellow UK user, nice to virtually meet you, if you ever need any help with anything close to manchester let me know.


----------



## sdmf74

This is the response I recieved from Xnine here: "The barb cut out drop in was added after some time, probably late 2013/early 2014"
And this is the response I got from CL cust service "The non-barb opening drop-in mount was an updated option, which was likely not available when you placed your order in 2014."

Two completely different answers, so which one was added later? When I look at the website it only pictures one (the one WITH barb cut-out).
so Instead of asking them to send me the correct drop in mount since they apparently
sent the wrong one with my original order & didnt offer to replace it, I asked if they made a barb cover plate for the sm8. Here is that response.
"Unfortunately, we do not offer a cover for the barb opening for the SM8."
Would it be that hard to make a cover plate for this case also?

So I guess my only option is to place another order and buy the correct drop in mount & take care of the mistake myself









@Tigerstyle (and everybody else it seems) Im stoked they are making a prototype for you and shipping it all the way to the UK! That is truly some great customer service.
Unfortunately that has not been my experience in the U.S. with CL customer service "confused". I had another small issue back when I ordered my case and accessories and at that time I was again just basically blown off.
I am extremely polite in my emails, I am not sure why I keep hearing about this great customer service and recieving "Corsairgeorge" level of customer service from Caselabs
I love my case and I want to love the great customer service too, just not seeing it......


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Zazzle? Might need to check them out, didn't know you where a fellow UK user, nice to virtually meet you, if you ever need any help with anything close to manchester let me know.


Zazzle shipped my order from California so took some time to get here. You can get some E22 fan stickers in the UK. They are plain colours so no custom designs. Thanks for the offer! I'm about 200 miles away from you in Guildford but appreciate it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is the response I recieved from Xnine here: "The barb cut out drop in was added after some time, probably late 2013/early 2014"
> And this is the response I got from CL cust service "The non-barb opening drop-in mount was an updated option, which was likely not available when you placed your order in 2014."
> 
> Two completely different answers, so which one was added later? When I look at the website it only pictures one (the one WITH barb cut-out).
> so Instead of asking them to send me the correct drop in mount since they apparently
> sent the wrong one with my original order & didnt offer to replace it, I asked if they made a barb cover plate for the sm8. Here is that response.
> "Unfortunately, we do not offer a cover for the barb opening for the SM8."
> Would it be that hard to make a cover plate for this case also?
> 
> So I guess my only option is to place another order and buy the correct drop in mount & take care of the mistake myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tigerstyle (and everybody else it seems) Im stoked they are making a prototype for you and shipping it all the way to the UK! That is truly some great customer service.
> Unfortunately that has not been my experience in the U.S. with CL customer service "confused". I had another small issue back when I ordered my case and accessories and at that time I was again just basically blown off.
> I am extremely polite in my emails, I am not sure why I keep hearing about this great customer service and recieving "Corsairgeorge" level of customer service from Caselabs
> I love my case and I want to love the great customer service too, just not seeing it......


I emailed Caselabs back offering the cost of shipping but haven't heard anything yet. If you can hold off buying a new mount, I'll provide feedback on all three mounts and take pics. I'll experiment with push, pull and push/pull as soon as I get them.


----------



## Ironsmack

Finally got my pedestal:



And my plan with the case:



Another month or so waiting on parts... and my build log will be up and running


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is the response I recieved from Xnine here: "The barb cut out drop in was added after some time, probably late 2013/early 2014"
> And this is the response I got from CL cust service "The non-barb opening drop-in mount was an updated option, which was likely not available when you placed your order in 2014."
> 
> Two completely different answers, so which one was added later? When I look at the website it only pictures one (the one WITH barb cut-out).
> so Instead of asking them to send me the correct drop in mount since they apparently
> sent the wrong one with my original order & didnt offer to replace it, I asked if they made a barb cover plate for the sm8. Here is that response.
> "Unfortunately, we do not offer a cover for the barb opening for the SM8."
> Would it be that hard to make a cover plate for this case also?
> 
> So I guess my only option is to place another order and buy the correct drop in mount & take care of the mistake myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tigerstyle (and everybody else it seems) Im stoked they are making a prototype for you and shipping it all the way to the UK! That is truly some great customer service.
> Unfortunately that has not been my experience in the U.S. with CL customer service "confused". I had another small issue back when I ordered my case and accessories and at that time I was again just basically blown off.
> I am extremely polite in my emails, I am not sure why I keep hearing about this great customer service and recieving "Corsairgeorge" level of customer service from Caselabs
> I love my case and I want to love the great customer service too, just not seeing it......


I bought my SM8 in Nov 2012, the only drop-in mount option was the one with the barb cut-out because of the 120mm extended top. I didn't buy the extended top, and I haven't need any cover.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Zazzle shipped my order from California so took some time to get here. You can get some E22 fan stickers in the UK. They are plain colours so no custom designs. Thanks for the offer! I'm about 200 miles away from you in Guildford but appreciate it!
> I emailed Caselabs back offering the cost of shipping but haven't heard anything yet. If you can hold off buying a new mount, I'll provide feedback on all three mounts and take pics. I'll experiment with push, pull and push/pull as soon as I get them.


Awesome man, I would appreciate that, no rush though









I got no where again with them, They just apologized for Xnine being mistaken about the mount.
I suppose an sm8 case doesnt warrant the same careful planning & execution or warrant the same level of cust service as the SMH10 and SMA8. Even though I have $700 invested in it.
After all its not worth the many months of research and development and prototyping it would take to engineer a 2" x 4" piece of aluminum and drill 2 holes in it.
Seriously though thanks again CL


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Awesome man, I would appreciate that, no rush though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got no where again with them, They just apologized for Xnine being mistaken about the mount.
> *I suppose an sm8 case doesnt warrant the same careful planning & execution or warrant the same level of cust service as the SMH10 and SMA8.* Even though I have $700 invested in it.
> After all its not worth the many months of research and development and prototyping it would take to engineer a 2" x 4" piece of aluminum and drill 2 holes in it.
> Seriously though thanks again CL


Why would you think that? Every CsseLabs case has been thought out carefully, for specific reasons/functions...

The company should support all of it's products, and sales, the same...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you think that? Every CsseLabs case has been thought out carefully, for specific reasons/functions...
> 
> *The company should support all of it's products, and sales, the same*...


I couldnt agree more


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you think that? Every CsseLabs case has been thought out carefully, for specific reasons/functions...
> 
> The company should support all of it's products, and sales, the same...


Case Labs Has always supported their cases and this is the first time I have ever seen anyone complain!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I couldnt agree more


You are the first and only one I have ever seen complain about CL cases or customer service. So I am thinking problem not with case Labs!!!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I couldnt agree more


We do support out products. I think most would agree. I have designed every part on every case since day one, so I have a pretty good sense of the design history of everything we've made - hundreds of parts and almost as many revisions over time. Is it all perfect? No. it's impossible to imagine every possible user scenario, but I think we've done a reasonably good job of it. And the market appears to agree. As to what gets updated - it's a matter of time and priorities. I only get to work on design part-time, so I try to make the most of it.

Our designs are never set in stone. We make adjustments continuously based on feedback we get. We have always worked closely with the community to provide the best products possible. We have hundreds of the original mounts on the field being used without issue. Does that mean we can't modify the design to improve it? Does it require us to retrofit every case, every time we improve something? No, it doesn't. Ford isn't going to replace my engine simply because the new one gets better mileage. It's not feasible for us to ship out hundreds/thousands of parts every time we make a change. If so, there would be little incentive to update anything.

I see it as an advantage that individual parts on our cases can be updated as desired rather than being forced to buy a new case. If testing is successful, we'll make the new mount available in our store.

Thank you,

Jim Keating
CaseLabs


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I couldnt agree more
> 
> 
> 
> We do support out products. I think most would agree. I have designed every part on every case since day one, so I have a pretty good sense of the design history of everything we've made - hundreds of parts and almost as many revisions over time. Is it all perfect? No. it's impossible to imagine every possible user scenario, but I think we've done a reasonably good job of it. And the market appears to agree. As to what gets updated - it's a matter of time and priorities. I only get to work on design part-time, so I try to make the most of it.
> 
> Our designs are never set in stone. We make adjustments continuously based on feedback we get. We have always worked closely with the community to provide the best products possible. We have hundreds of the original mounts on the field being used without issue. Does that mean we can't modify the design to improve it? Does it require us to retrofit every case, every time we improve something? No, it doesn't. Ford isn't going to replace my engine simply because the new one gets better mileage. It's not feasible for us to ship out hundreds/thousands of parts every time we make a change. If so, there would be little incentive to update anything.
> 
> I see it as an advantage that individual parts on our cases can be updated as desired rather than being forced to buy a new case. If testing is successful, we'll make the new mount available in our store.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jim Keating
> CaseLabs
Click to expand...

Rep+


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We do support out products. I think most would agree. I have designed every part on every case since day one, so I have a pretty good sense of the design history of everything we've made - hundreds of parts and almost as many revisions over time. Is it all perfect? No. it's impossible to imagine every possible user scenario, but I think we've done a reasonably good job of it. And the market appears to agree. As to what gets updated - it's a matter of time and priorities. I only get to work on design part-time, so I try to make the most of it.
> 
> Our designs are never set in stone. We make adjustments continuously based on feedback we get. We have always worked closely with the community to provide the best products possible. We have hundreds of the original mounts on the field being used without issue. Does that mean we can't modify the design to improve it? Does it require us to retrofit every case, every time we improve something? No, it doesn't. Ford isn't going to replace my engine simply because the new one gets better mileage. It's not feasible for us to ship out hundreds/thousands of parts every time we make a change. If so, there would be little incentive to update anything.
> 
> I see it as an advantage that individual parts on our cases can be updated as desired rather than being forced to buy a new case. If testing is successful, we'll make the new mount available in our store.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jim Keating
> CaseLabs


And my humble +1Rep


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you think that? Every CsseLabs case has been thought out carefully, for specific reasons/functions...
> 
> The company should support all of it's products, and sales, the same...
> 
> 
> 
> Case Labs Has always supported their cases and this is the first time I have ever seen anyone complain!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I couldnt agree more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the first and only one I have ever seen complain about CL cases or customer service. So I am thinking problem not with case Labs!!!
Click to expand...

i completely agree as well.

and as Case Labs said. they do not ( and should not ) send out a new one, just because it is available !

i have dealt with CL, although i did not get the answer i wanted i got an answer, however CS was still 100%.

over the years i have now FIVE cases. one is a TX10. . does that mean they drop everything to make my mount ? no ( i have a few ideas i have sent to them. ) .


----------



## sdmf74

In my inquiry to caselabs & here I was trying to find out why I recieved a drop in mount with a barb cut out when the web sire clearly states. "Two versions are available, with a barb opening and without a barb opening. The mount with the barb opening is *only* to be used when mounting a radiator above the chassis under an extended top cover." I did not order an extended top cover. I recieved two opposite answers, so I set out to see if I was shipped the wrong part. In the process I find out that several other cases also have drop ins with barb cutouts except all of those have a barb cover plate. I just wanted to order a barb cover plate and add it to my order (if it was compatible) b4 it shipped. Guess what it doesnt and they didnt bother making one for the Merlin SM8. I dont expect CL to make a part just for my case, just trying to find out why they dont make the same part for us Merlin SM8 owners that they do for all the other cases that have the same gaping hole in the top. No disrespect to tigerstyle but I find out that CL is going out of their way to protype and ship to the UK (for free) drop in mounts to resolve his issue which correct me if im wrong but wasnt an issue just an oversight on his part anyway.

When I emailed CL I recieved a short one line typical response like "sorry we dont offer that" and then a response to another question that didnt even pertain to the question I asked. YEAH this didnt seem like the world renowned customer service I keep
hearing about and I wondered why, thats all. I felt like they were just blowin me off or perhaps lying about the mount so they wouldnt have to do anything about it (since I recieved two conflicting answers). I have a right to question why Im not recieving the same level of customer service as everyone else.
Most of you fanboys responding would have done the same thing but I dont expect you to understand, your issues were always taken care of!

This is the second issue I had (the first was a couple days after purchase) and both times I was basically just told to kick rocks! This is what I would expect from corsair and all the other $89 case manufacturers. Maybe I expected a tiny bit more when I ordered my much nicer Merlin SM8 and spent multiple times more for it.

I sincerely apologize for wanting the same treatment as everyone else, in the future I will lower my expectations. That is IF I decide to deal with CL again.

edit: In post 19296 CL states "Our designs are never set in stone. We make adjustments continuously based on feedback we get. We have always worked closely with the community to provide the best products possible"
Really what about my feedback? Did anyone consider a cover plate for the sm8 No you got offended and took it personal and did nothing!

Then in the next breath he says "Ford isn't going to replace my engine simply because the new one gets better mileage" The engine, lol. Seriously did I ask you to replace anything let alone the main part of my case? No read post 19288, I clearly say "so instead of asking them to send me the correct drop in mount..."
That means I took steps other than asking you to replace it and dude we are talking about a stupid little cover plate, if you cant accept feedback about that than dont try to say you do, especially when the sma8 and smh10 already have one.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> In my inquiry to caselabs & here I was trying to find out why I recieved a drop in mount with a barb cut out when the web sire clearly states. "Two versions are available, with a barb opening and without a barb opening. The mount with the barb opening is *only* to be used when mounting a radiator above the chassis under an extended top cover." I did not order an extended top cover. I recieved two opposite answers, so I set out to see if I was shipped the wrong part. In the process I find out that several other cases also have drop ins with barb cutouts except all of those have a barb cover plate. I just wanted to order a barb cover plate and add it to my order (if it was compatible) b4 it shipped. Guess what it doesnt and they didnt bother making one for the Merlin SM8. I dont expect CL to make a part just for my case, just trying to find out why they dont make the same part for us Merlin SM8 owners that they do for all the other cases that have the same gaping hole in the top. No disrespect to tigerstyle but I find out that CL is going out of their way to protype and ship to the UK (for free) drop in mounts to resolve his issue which correct me if im wrong but wasnt an issue just an oversight on his part anyway.
> 
> When I emailed CL I recieved a short one line typical response like "sorry we dont offer that" and then a response to another question that didnt even pertain to the question I asked. YEAH this didnt seem like the world renowned customer service I keep
> hearing about and I wondered why, thats all. I felt like they were just blowin me off or perhaps lying about the mount so they wouldnt have to do anything about it (since I recieved two conflicting answers). I have a right to question why Im not recieving the same level of customer service as everyone else.
> Most of you fanboys responding would have done the same thing but I dont expect you to understand, your issues were always taken care of!
> 
> This is the second issue I had (the first was a couple days after purchase) and both times I was basically just told to kick rocks! This is what I would expect from corsair and all the other $89 case manufacturers. Maybe I expected a tiny bit more when I ordered my much nicer Merlin SM8 and spent multiple times more for it.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for wanting the same treatment as everyone else, in the future I will lower my expectations. That is IF I decide to deal with CL again.


As stated before You are the first and only one I have ever seen complain about CL cases or customer service. So I am thinking problem not with case Labs!!!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> As stated before You are the first and only one I have ever seen complain about CL cases or customer service. So I am thinking problem not with case Labs!!!


You can think what you want but you obviously havent read any of the posts and dont know whats going on and just want to suck up to CL

I am not a hater, As I said I thoroughly enjoy my caselabs case. They just dont seem to treat everyone the same or take recommendations as they say they do.
And they sure have not shown any desire to resolve my two issues & this one could have been so easily, its a minor thing.

So to not drag this on any further I have proved my point and it has not done any good so I will leave it as is. You will feel differently when it is you.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You can think what you want but you obviously havent read any of the posts and dont know whats going on and just want to suck up to CL
> 
> I am not a hater, As I said I thoroughly enjoy my caselabs case. They just dont seem to treat everyone the same or take recommendations as they say they do.
> And they sure have not shown any desire to resolve my two issues & this one could have been so easily, its a minor thing.
> 
> So to not drag this on any further I have proved my point and it has not done any good so I will leave it as is. You will feel differently when it is you.


When you emailed CL, did you clearly explain what was the issue ? Maybe that was just a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> When you emailed CL, did you clearly explain what was the issue ? Maybe that was just a simple misunderstanding.


Yes this was my first email.

Hello, I placed an order for a Merlin SM8 with 120.4 radiator drop in mount and I recieved a drop in mount with barb opening but ordered my case with stock top cover (no extended 120mm top cover).
I noticed on the website it says "The mount with the barb opening is *only* to be used when mounting a radiator above the chassis under an extended top cover."
Is this a new option that wasnt available when I ordered my case or was a mistake made?
Thank You! ~ JL

And then it snowballed from there. I think everyone assumed that I expected caselabs to send me a new drop in mount for free but as you can see from post 19270, I ask if anyone will measure their barb cover plate on their sma8 or smh10
to see if it will fit my case so I can order one before my order that I already placed ships out (This was b4 I was informed it doesnt fit and one doesnt exist for my case).

Honestly though at this point it seems petty to keep hashing it out so Im gonna leave it at that. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> No disrespect to tigerstyle but I find out that CL is going out of their way to protype and ship to the UK (for free) drop in mounts to resolve his issue which correct me if im wrong but wasnt an issue just an oversight on his part anyway.


No offense taken.

I provided pics to show my drop in mount doesn't work the way it was intended. I can't assemble the whole thing out of the case and then drop it in. I spent almost 2 days trying to figure it out. I can't see what the oversight on my part is.

I was wrong to post the reply from Caselabs. It wasn't to gloat but to update the thread and share my experience. Did you email them before Sunday detailing your issues? It's a little unfair to also request replacements/prototypes intended for other users.

We should be happy they continue to improve their cases.


----------



## sdmf74

My apologies, I too am guilty of misreading posts as others have with mine, I thought you said you figured it out so again My bad and I shouldn't have referenced your situation even though it paralleled mine having to do with drop ins and barb covers.

I do want to emphasize though at no time did I *ever* request your prototypes.
I only wanted to purchase a barb cover for the opening in the top of my case which serves no purpose but I guess I would have had to buy a more expensive case to have that option


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@sdmf74

I've read most of your responses, and noticed over the past couple days you have posted your side of the story.

Though my question is:

What is it that you wanted CL to do? Just answer the questions you had posed? You told us your questions that you sent them, but not their responses









You had mentioned that the plate cover in the SMA8/STH10 are available and you also mentioned something about a 2 x 4 " plate to cover (What I am assuming) was the Barb cutout.

Is that what you are getting at?

TCO


----------



## tiger style

You might end up needing the prototype. If both the barb opening drop in mount and prototype both do the job, I'm happy to send you either one. All I ask is to meet me half way on shipping. It might be cheaper to order direct but I don't mind.

I get the impression if you had mentioned this first, CaseLabs would be sending you the parts to test. Just hold tight for a bit and let's see what's what.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> You might end up needing the prototype. If both the barb opening drop in mount and prototype both do the job, I'm happy to send you either one. All I ask is to meet me half way on shipping. It might be cheaper to order direct but I don't mind.
> 
> I get the impression if you had mentioned this first, CaseLabs would be sending you the parts to test. Just hold tight for a bit and let's see what's what.


+rep for Tiger (this is also my astrological chinese sign







) Roooaaarr !


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> You might end up needing the prototype. If both the barb opening drop in mount and prototype both do the job, I'm happy to send you either one. All I ask is to meet me half way on shipping. It might be cheaper to order direct but I don't mind.
> 
> I get the impression if you had mentioned this first, CaseLabs would be sending you the parts to test. Just hold tight for a bit and let's see what's what.


I apreciate your willingness to help especially when everyone else thinks Im being unreasonable but you should keep your extra parts, you never know when they could come in handy down the road. My best course of action probably is to just wait
until they release a proto if it is successfull and buy that or I could order the "updated" version w/out barb cutout for $20+$15 shipping (should work with one of my rads).
Thanks for the offer man it means alot


----------



## Deedaz

My S8 is on the way and should be here next Friday!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> My S8 is on the way and should be here next Friday!


Kewl ! hope you'll enjoy it !


----------



## zumppjr96

I hope this is taken as being objective and I am by no means trying to insight any more conflict.

My own 2 cents for the recent top panel/drop-in debacle and customer service debate....

1. In my experience, Case Labs is a case manufacturer that is really involved with the community here and their designs reflect that. As far is the drop-in mount for the SM8 (& maybe other cases if I missed it) is concerned, it seems to have changed designs multiple times. This could be due to simplifications, or because they're working out design issues for improvement (which may still be the case with the mention of a "prototype"). This is something that excites me with a case manufacturer, especially since it's rare with more common cases.

2. I feel it is important to avoid condemning anyone in a customer service situation, whether it be the seller or the buyer. I am certain that every company has a relationship with a customer that didn't start the way it was meant, whether it be Case Labs or another company much like it. I work in customer service and I can tell you that not every one of the relationships that I have with my customers have started out gracefully. I've built those relationships over time through understanding and I believe much of it is based on specifics of the situation, on both ends. With that being said, I hope the drop-in situation is remedied for those of you who require it, and that further dealings with Case Labs reflects my experience, which has been excellent!!!

3. Long live Case Labs and their wonderful cases, I will continue to enjoy the s**** out of my SM8.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I'm really bummed at myself. Ordered a brand new midplate for my SMA8 and I drilled one of the holes slightly to the right. It lines up with the one next to it, but when you look at the case from the side, it looks uneven. Looks like I wasted $40. Will be buying another one later down the road when I do maintanance.


----------



## SteezyTN

Has anyone vinyl wrapped a case? Was thinking of adding this to the interior of my SMA8

http://www.metrorestyling.com/Digital-Red-Tiger-Camouflage-Vinyl-p/camoredtigerdg-3m.htm


----------



## Sedici

Did CaseLabs stop selling/run out of MDPC sleeving?

Edit: Nevermind, checked the FB page. Kevin started MOD-ONE and it's available there.


----------



## Castaile

Finished my first WC loop in my SM8 with the following:


EK XE480+ XE240 in pull
EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel
EK-FC780 GTX Classy
XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM with Multiport TOP
HDC Black Nickel Fitting with 10/12mm acrylic
EK-Ekoolant Pastel BLUE 
AF Drain Valve
Vardar F3-120 + 2 corsair SP120 from previous build

Cooling a 4.3 ghz 3770k and 1470 mhz 980ti Classy (previous overclocks when I'm on air, will be pushing it harder)

Temps are ok. Classy doesn't go above 35C and CPU hovers around 40-50C.

Kinda did a whack job with the bending though. Aiming for re-do in a couple of months.


----------



## Anateus

Im thinking about changing my plexi S3 windows to glass panels. Has anyone here tried that before?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> As stated before You are the first and only one I have ever seen complain about CL cases or customer service. So I am thinking problem not with case Labs!!!


I don't know who right and who is wrong br to just say it's him is wrong. Like another poster stated not every customer service relationship goes right. I can see why he would be upset seeing as someone else had there issue handled differently. Like I said I don't know the whole story so I can't say either way, but just because the majority has had great relationship with Caselabs doesn't mean we should just say nope your fault see ya. Just doesn't seem right just my thoughts but hey I dont know the full story nor will I or anyone else outside he two evolved will.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Im thinking about changing my plexi S3 windows to glass panels. Has anyone here tried that before?


you have a place that can cut the glass and smooth it out with the correct holes on it for the screws?


----------



## Konstantink

Hello everyone,
I've received my case yesterday, and started to move my system into it. I've decided to make a work log this time. I would appreciate any opinion/suggestion on my build!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601681/case-labs-s8-build

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nichismo

Finally, after almost half a year of letting it sit without activity, I got my machine back up and running.... still have alot of smaller little bells and whistles I need to add/finish but I can finally use it again. Alot more pictures to take/show as well...

The main gripe was my defective motherboard, and this one I have now is the 3rd one ive had to acquire..... Thankfully, due to Caselabs ridiculously awesome design, it wasn't TOO difficult to replace despite the sophistication of my plumbing system. And I should also add, that I took the time to setup a "test bench" with the motherboard tray to stress the motherboard for 24 hours, ensuring it would be good to go for installation....


----------



## emsj86

Always loved that build Nichismo. It's what has had me wanting to do duel reservoirs for awhile in my sm8. Looks great


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Finally, after almost half a year of letting it sit without activity, I got my machine back up and running.... still have alot of smaller little bells and whistles I need to add/finish but I can finally use it again. Alot more pictures to take/show as well...
> 
> The main gripe was my defective motherboard, and this one I have now is the 3rd one ive had to acquire..... Thankfully, due to Caselabs ridiculously awesome design, it wasn't TOO difficult to replace despite the sophistication of my plumbing system. And I should also add, that I took the time to setup a "test bench" with the motherboard tray to stress the motherboard for 24 hours, ensuring it would be good to go for installation....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Job! One great looking SM8!


----------



## trainplane3

Any suggestions for sound dampening foam for these cases? I don't want anything that'll leave residue if I go to remove it later.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Nice Job! One great looking SM8!


Thanks man! for a while I had a hard time wondering if I should have went with a SMA8 instead... I have always liked the deeper space available in it... but the main thing was the lower compartment it has, "900D" style for lack of a better term.... But the SM8 is perfect size for me! and if I REALLY want the extra bottom compartment, I could always get a pedestal.... gotta love Caselabs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Always loved that build Nichismo. It's what has had me wanting to do duel reservoirs for awhile in my sm8. Looks great


Thanks man, and it certainly is something to contemplate before actually committing.... Despite it sounding like an overall simple concept, it actually took me a TON of time to finally concieve and complete how I was going to securely mount both units to the case, as I really did not want them to simply sit on the ground. It was really important to me this time around that I had these particular sized reservoirs, and also that they be mounted in a fashion that they both are facing the window.

Also, those two pump tank units are probably my most cherished components I have in my rig aside from, say my GPUs (which those I feel almost go without saying considering their function and expense). Mounting accessories for DDC pumps are already very limited compared to whats out there for D5s, and on top of that, I have the Bitspower lateral plate setup for dual DDC connections, which made mounting hardware EXTREMELY hard to find. Last but not least, the SM8 isn't exactly a large case in terms of "full sized" ATX cases.... trying to fit the radiator in front, a 1200W PSU and have the tubing routed the way it was to maintain a clean overall appearance was a bit difficult.... But overall im pretty happy with it!

I just love Tube reservoirs, especially these Bitspower pieces with the pumps integrated. Its pretty much the most important part of the build imo, and in this case, I practically went with dual loops solely for this reason. When combined with acrylic tubing and fittings for the bends, it just has such an awesome industrial look that I love so much. I need to get some lighting added now, I have the Phobya LED g1/4" plugs that extend 4 inches down into the tube, just need to get some new LEDs for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> Any suggestions for sound dampening foam for these cases? I don't want anything that'll leave residue if I go to remove it later.


well any residue from something such as foam with peel off films is going to be able to be cleaned up.... sure some may be a bit difficult but with some denatured alchohol and a little elbow grease, it should come out.

But something I use alot, not just for computer builds but for other hobbies too, is some simple craft foam sheets you can get at Micheals or hobby lobby. They come in all sorts of colors, and you can get them with adhesive backing or without. They are waterproof too, and are very cheap and easy to cut. With these, you can decide you own method of applying them. Perhaps, some magnetic strips along the borders, or velcro, etc.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Thanks man! for a while I had a hard time wondering if I should have went with a SMA8 instead... I have always liked the deeper space available in it... but the main thing was the lower compartment it has, "900D" style for lack of a better term.... But the SM8 is perfect size for me! and if I REALLY want the extra bottom compartment, I could always get a pedestal.... gotta love Caselabs!
> Thanks man, and it certainly is something to contemplate before actually committing.... Despite it sounding like an overall simple concept, it actually took me a TON of time to finally concieve and complete how I was going to securely mount both units to the case, as I really did not want them to simply sit on the ground. It was really important to me this time around that I had these particular sized reservoirs, and also that they be mounted in a fashion that they both are facing the window.
> 
> Also, those two pump tank units are probably my most cherished components I have in my rig aside from, say my GPUs (which those I feel almost go without saying considering their function and expense). Mounting accessories for DDC pumps are already very limited compared to whats out there for D5s, and on top of that, I have the Bitspower lateral plate setup for dual DDC connections, which made mounting hardware EXTREMELY hard to find. Last but not least, the SM8 isn't exactly a large case in terms of "full sized" ATX cases.... trying to fit the radiator in front, a 1200W PSU and have the tubing routed the way it was to maintain a clean overall appearance was a bit difficult.... But overall im pretty happy with it!
> 
> I just love Tube reservoirs, especially these Bitspower pieces with the pumps integrated. Its pretty much the most important part of the build imo, and in this case, I practically went with dual loops solely for this reason. When combined with acrylic tubing and fittings for the bends, it just has such an awesome industrial look that I love so much. I need to get some lighting added now, I have the Phobya LED g1/4" plugs that extend 4 inches down into the tube, just need to get some new LEDs for them.
> well any residue from something such as foam with peel off films is going to be able to be cleaned up.... sure some may be a bit difficult but with some denatured alchohol and a little elbow grease, it should come out.
> 
> But something I use alot, not just for computer builds but for other hobbies too, is some simple craft foam sheets you can get at Micheals or hobby lobby. They come in all sorts of colors, and you can get them with adhesive backing or without. They are waterproof too, and are very cheap and easy to cut. With these, you can decide you own method of applying them. Perhaps, some magnetic strips along the borders, or velcro, etc.


Great looking case and rig!!


----------



## Artah

Guys, need someone with more experience here between 120mm and 140mm for a Merlin SM8. I wanted to convert to 140mm radiators for more radiator surface, I currently have 120mm on the front and top. On the top chassis I have a 4x120mm. Which parts exactly do I need to get to convert it to so that I can use a thin 3x140mm radiator like the XSPC AX420 for push/pull (I think that's the longest I can have on Merlin SM8). I would like to leave the standard no extension ventilated cover for the top, not sure if I would need the 39 or 120mm extended for me to do this.

Also for the flex bay I would only need to get the flex bay radiator mount that holds 2x140mm and it will fit on the front without replacing that chassis section? I currently have an AX360 on it right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Guys, need someone with more experience here between 120mm and 140mm for a Merlin SM8. I wanted to convert to 140mm radiators for more radiator surface, I currently have 120mm on the front and top. On the top chassis I have a 4x120mm. Which parts exactly do I need to get to convert it to so that I can use a thin 3x140mm radiator like the XSPC AX420 for push/pull (I think that's the longest I can have on Merlin SM8). I would like to leave the standard no extension ventilated cover for the top, not sure if I would need the 39 or 120mm extended for me to do this.
> 
> Also for the flex bay I would only need to get the flex bay radiator mount that holds 2x140mm and it will fit on the front without replacing that chassis section? I currently have an AX360 on it right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


im not entirely sure that I understsand your question in the manner you perhaps are seeking insight on....

Basically, the extended tops are there to provide extra headroom within the actual confines of the case structure, i.e. the 39mm top is so the top mounted radiator fans can sit _outside_ the internal structure of the case and the radiator can be mounted directly to the ceiling, and the 120mm is for _the entire radiator assembly_ to mount outside the internal structure.

perhaps that doesn't give you the information you were looking for.... regardless, we need to know whether you piurchased the "drop in" radiator top piece when ordering your case.Either way, here is the parts I assume you would need:

- http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/ (Top Chassis Section - 140.3, for replacement part)
-http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts/ (140.3 (420) with barb opening - drop in radiator mounting piece)

I have both the flat top piece and the 39mm extended top as well, im currently using the 39mm extended top right now, heres what my case looks like from above with the top removed:


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> im not entirely sure that I understsand your question in the manner you perhaps are seeking insight on....
> 
> Basically, the extended tops are there to basically provide extra headroom within the actual confines of the case structure, i.e. the 39mm top is so the top mounted radiator fans can sit _outside_ the internal structure of the case and the radiator can be mounted directly to the ceiling, and the 120mm is for _the entire radiator assembly_ to mount outside the internal structure.
> 
> perhaps that doesn't give you the information you were looking for.... regardless, we need to know whether you piurchased the "drop in" radiator top piece when ordering your case.Either way, here is the parts I assume you would need:
> 
> - http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-chassis-sections-pricing-varies/ (Top Chassis Section - 140.3, for replacement part)
> -http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-st10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts/ (140.3 (420) with barb opening - drop in radiator mounting piece)
> 
> I have both the flat top piece and the 39mm extended top as well, im currently using the 39mm extended top right now, heres what my case looks like from above with the top removed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is exactly the information I was looking for, I was worried that I would be required to put the radiator on top and would need the 39mm cover. I would only need the 39mm cover if my fans are thick from looking at your picture and 120mm if I plan to put the radiator above the chassis.

I currently have the 4x120mm chassis so I would need the parts that you linked so that I can convert the top to 3x140mm rad using a drop-in. Thanks, +rep.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Thanks man! for a while I had a hard time wondering if I should have went with a SMA8 instead... I have always liked the deeper space available in it... but the main thing was the lower compartment it has, "900D" style for lack of a better term.... But the SM8 is perfect size for me! and if I REALLY want the extra bottom compartment, *I could always get a pedestal*.... gotta love Caselabs!


Here's my SM8, w/ Pedestal...


----------



## TUFinside

I started my first build log (maybe the last) for posterity's sake









[Build Log] S8S Blasphemy -An Air Cooled System Powered by Xeon


----------



## bags

Going to order an SMA8 soon when the next run of two-tone cases are available. Starting to plan my build and hoping I can get some advice:

- I'd like to have a 360 rad in the top and a 240 or 280 rad in the front, in the main compartment. Will a 280 rad fit in the front in the upper compartment together with two 5.25 devices, or will I need to go with a 240 rad?

- Which are the best 5.25 device mounts for Aquaero 6 and Poweradjust? "Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable"?

- Would I need a radiator mount to mount a single exhaust fan in the lower compartment?


----------



## Deedaz

Got my S8 today!!









Unfortunately, the bottom panel was damaged.







I've sent CL an email so hopefully they can send me a replacement soon. Luckily I'm not in any hurry. The rest of it looks amazing and I can't wait to start building













Here's the piece that got bent


----------



## SteezyTN

I really wish I went with an SM8 or even am S8. My SMA8 is so dang big, and heavy too. I love it, but it takes up so much dang room lol. It's almost as big as the TV stand.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Got my S8 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the bottom panel was damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent CL an email so hopefully they can send me a replacement soon. Luckily I'm not in any hurry. The rest of it looks amazing and I can't wait to start building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the piece that got bent
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats!

Too bad about the bent tab, you may be able to carefully bend it back into position, idk.
I had a couple bent tabs on my front plate when I got mine, but was able to straighten them.
If not, CaseLabs will surely make it right though.

You'll be happy with the S8, it's a fantastic case.


----------



## Mega Man

I wouldnt - that is torn ,


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I wouldnt - that is torn ,


I had to double check the pictures myself. Earlier I had thought "What a pair of pliers would do" but then I glanced again, and the metal has split.

No good.

TCO


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I wouldnt - that is torn ,
> 
> 
> 
> I had to double check the pictures myself. Earlier I had thought "What a pair of pliers would do" but then I glanced again, and the metal has split.
> 
> No good.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Yeah, hard to tell from a photo, but CaseLabs will replace it.
Mine weren't "torn", just bent slightly, so I was able to straighten them.

Man, the shipping company must have done a job on it to cause that much stress on it!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Got my S8 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the bottom panel was damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent CL an email so hopefully they can send me a replacement soon. Luckily I'm not in any hurry. The rest of it looks amazing and I can't wait to start building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the piece that got bent


Ugh, I'm so sorry about that. Rest assured we'll get a replacement out. I'm guessing KC will probably tell you to keep the damaged one and use it for modding material.


----------



## Deedaz

Yeah, I tried to bend it but it snapped off with the slightest pressure. Went ahead and assembled the case anyway so I could get a good look at the finished product. I can't believe how light this sucker is!

At first glance I wasn't seeing any reason the drop in mount couldn't be flipped around so the window was on the other side, so I put it together that way. Didn't figure out where the problem was until I tried to put the top cover on and noticed it's offset about a quarter inch. I'll have to take it apart to put the new bottom panel on anyway so figured it was worth a shot.

Thanks for the replies guys!

(mostly) finished assembly pics





Notice the offset on the top cover


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Going to order an SMA8 soon when the next run of two-tone cases are available. Starting to plan my build and hoping I can get some advice:
> 
> - I'd like to have a 360 rad in the top and a 240 or 280 rad in the front, in the main compartment. Will a 280 rad fit in the front in the upper compartment together with two 5.25 devices, or will I need to go with a 240 rad?
> 
> - Which are the best 5.25 device mounts for Aquaero 6 and Poweradjust? "Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Short Adjustable"?
> 
> - Would I need a radiator mount to mount a single exhaust fan in the lower compartment?


The case should come with a couple short mounts for the 3.5" bay. I have some at the house if you need them. But they werent for 5.25" gaps.

You can buy a single 120mm flex bay mount for the lower compartment to house a fan.

Check in my siggy for The Division. It might help with some of the questions you have asked.

TCO


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Yeah, I tried to bend it but it snapped off with the slightest pressure. Went ahead and assembled the case anyway so I could get a good look at the finished product. I can't believe how light this sucker is!
> 
> At first glance I wasn't seeing any reason the drop in mount couldn't be flipped around so the window was on the other side, so I put it together that way. Didn't figure out where the problem was until I tried to put the top cover on and noticed it's offset about a quarter inch. I'll have to take it apart to put the new bottom panel on anyway so figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> (mostly) finished assembly pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the offset on the top cover
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, you'll have to turn the top around, it's made that way by design.
Same with the regular S8 tops, but for the combo window/vented top, the window can only be on one side only.
I guess having the window on the other side could be something they could make an option for. But perhaps there hasn't been much demand for that, Idk.

Looks good in white, I'm partial to white S8's myself, lol.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The case should come with a couple short mounts for the 3.5" bay. I have some at the house if you need them. But they werent for 5.25" gaps.
> 
> You can buy a single 120mm flex bay mount for the lower compartment to house a fan.
> 
> Check in my siggy for The Division. It might help with some of the questions you have asked.
> 
> TCO


Thanks for your response, TCO

Was there a reason you went with a 240 rad in the front rather than a 280? More space?

I'm aware of the 120mm flex bay mounts, but what sort of mount would be best for an exhaust fan at the back of the case?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> I'm aware of the 120mm flex bay mounts, but what sort of mount would be best for an exhaust fan at the back of the case?


Fan screws or those silicone pull thingos. No other mount required.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Thanks for your response, TCO
> 
> Was there a reason you went with a 240 rad in the front rather than a 280? More space?
> 
> I'm aware of the 120mm flex bay mounts, but what sort of mount would be best for an exhaust fan at the back of the case?


In the Rear of the Case? Unless you can configure the rear of the case with a 120mm Fan hole instead of the Dual PSU Mount, I am not sure how that would work









I went with a 240mm Rad in the Front flex bay so that the rad I chose, would not pass through the might plate or interfere with the 480mm Rad up Top

TCO


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> In the Rear of the Case? Unless you can configure the rear of the case with a 120mm Fan hole instead of the Dual PSU Mount, I am not sure how that would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a 240mm Rad in the Front flex bay so that the rad I chose, would not pass through the might plate or interfere with the 480mm Rad up Top
> 
> TCO


Sorry, I was a bit unclear, I mean back of the lower compartment as in the side opposite the main motherboard compartment. I think ruffhi answered my question.

Thanks for explaining your choice of rad, I think that helps a bit. Others using the SMA8 have gone with a 240 instead of a 280 in the front even though it doesnt extend through the mid plate or apparently interfere with anything up top - cant think why that might be


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really wish I went with an SM8 or even am S8. My SMA8 is so dang big, and heavy too. I love it, but it takes up so much dang room lol. It's almost as big as the TV stand.


Me too.

In fact, I'm about to downsize to something else. Already got the case but need radiators and they're not in stock. Going to simplify my loop to single and MAYBE even go with a single GTX 1080 whenever they're available.

I need something that is stable and reliable for work but can still do occasional gaming. I know that has nothing to do with the case but I'm having some stability issues right now and I'm taking the opportunity to do a rebuild.

By the way, even if I do go with a non-CaseLabs this time, CaseLabs will always be the best on the market. Just wanting to do something a little different.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really wish I went with an SM8 or even am S8. My SMA8 is so dang big, and heavy too. I love it, but it takes up so much dang room lol. It's almost as big as the TV stand.


Yes, but pretty as Hell ! One of the best case from CL imho


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really wish I went with an SM8 or even am S8. My SMA8 is so dang big, and heavy too. I love it, but it takes up so much dang room lol. It's almost as big as the TV stand.


If you lived close to Philadelphia I'd say lets make a trade


----------



## NE0XY

Don't know if this had been mentioned or discussed before, have unfortunately not been able to read here for a while.

Alot of new cases hade a feature/design that I really fancy, which is the option to mount the graphic cards vertically(?) like in the Deepcool Genome, etc,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I would love to see an accessory or new motherboard tray or whatever is necessary to be able to mount the GPUs this way in an SMA8 =D

What do you guys think?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Don't know if this had been mentioned or discussed before, have unfortunately not been able to read here for a while.
> 
> Alot of new cases hade a feature/design that I really fancy, which is the option to mount the graphic cards vertically(?) like in the Deepcool Genome, etc,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see an accessory or new motherboard tray or whatever is necessary to be able to mount the GPUs this way in an SMA8 =D
> 
> What do you guys think?


Fractal Design, in some of their cases, has a vertical expansion slot like this also...

Or, you could just get an S8 w/ Pedestal, and call it even!









BTW: You must have to have an adaptor of some sort, to mount the GPU vertical...


----------



## X-Nine

It's actually not really a new concept, there were a few cases back in the day that had a similar PCI slot on the side like that. There's been a resurgence coming since there's a guy who manufactures high end PCI extension cables and ALL of those case mfgs are using his stuff. Deep cool actually really kicked it off with their Tristellar case (they even put out a special Bill Owen edition for sale after his mod).

I can't say for certain it's something you'll ever see on a CL case. I mean, there's a reason that particular feature has been absent from cases for years now, not many people utilized it. We'll see if builders really embrace it or if it again falls to the wayside. Of course, if it's something that is truly worthwhile, we wouldn't not consider it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have noticed one thing about the cases that use riser cables... For mid and full tower cases, when you use the riser cable it the gpu suddenly the case doesn't feel "empty" if you're using just one video card


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Fractal Design, in some of their cases, has a vertical expansion slot like this also...
> 
> Or, you could just get an S8 w/ Pedestal, and call it even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: You must have to have an adaptor of some sort, to mount the GPU vertical...


Already have an SMA8 with 3 pedestals, not looking to change that out =P
But yeah, I know I need an adaptercablething and all that jazz, I just really like the look, I wanna show of the cool waterblock y'know =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's actually not really a new concept, there were a few cases back in the day that had a similar PCI slot on the side like that. There's been a resurgence coming since there's a guy who manufactures high end PCI extension cables and ALL of those case mfgs are using his stuff. Deep cool actually really kicked it off with their Tristellar case (they even put out a special Bill Owen edition for sale after his mod).
> 
> I can't say for certain it's something you'll ever see on a CL case. I mean, there's a reason that particular feature has been absent from cases for years now, not many people utilized it. We'll see if builders really embrace it or if it again falls to the wayside. Of course, if it's something that is truly worthwhile, we wouldn't not consider it.


Would you be interested in custom making a motherboardtray like that? Or would it be to much of a hazzle to design it etc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have noticed one thing about the cases that use riser cables... For mid and full tower cases, when you use the riser cable it the gpu suddenly the case doesn't feel "empty" if you're using just one video card


yeah, I'll probably drop my 2 980s and get a 1080Ti when it comes, then It'll look like the SMA8 is empty =P


----------



## flix29

Working on my SMA8
so much space


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@flix29

I am liking what I see there. Still waiting on you to finish your old log









TCO


----------



## flix29

everything in progess


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> everything in progess


The teaser


----------



## JourneymanMike

Good News! Good News!

My S5 oder has bee marked SHIPPED!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Good News! Good News!
> 
> My S5 oder has bee marked SHIPPED!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definitely a good feeling when that case ships!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Good News! Good News!
> 
> My S5 oder has bee marked SHIPPED!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


White and Gunmetal two-tone, that's gonna look sharp!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Good News! Good News!
> 
> My S5 oder has bee marked SHIPPED!!


From what I can see on your order (in particular, the 'st' in the date), you and I ordered our S5s on the same day. Unfortunately, I had to request a 2-week delay in my shipping so that I could be back home to receive it. These new two weeks are going to be difficult.

Enjoy your S5!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> From what I can see on your order (in particular, the 'st' in the date), you and I ordered our S5s on the same day. Unfortunately, I had to request a 2-week delay in my shipping so that I could be back home to receive it. These new two weeks are going to be difficult.
> 
> Enjoy your S5!


Let's hope that your case doesn't get lost in the delay!!! (of coarse, I may end up with your case too!)

Have you received a Shipping Notice yet?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Have you received a Shipping Notice yet?


Nope. I expect that CL are just sitting on it at their end.


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys,

I had a few questions to anyone whom has their case or part of their case painted after recieving it from the factory, as in with the stock powder coated finish on it.

ive been interested in painting for a while now and ive always wanted a custom painted case for a long time, however it has always left me divided in the sense that I could simply purchase a new case of my choosing with said paintjob, but then again Caselabs cases are perfect for this type of modfication in the sense that all the external panels can be removed easily..... However ive been at a loss for how the existing powder coat finish would potentially effect the proposal of a new paintjob....

Obviously prep is extremely important and the powder coat on the cases as they come shipped from the factory are extremely durable! I cant imagine trying to simply sand this all down, or using hard chemicals to try and remove them, or if they are simply painted over without much prep at all.... etc.

Just hoping someone could shed some light on this.... Ive seen Daniel at Singularity do some amazing paintjobs on Caselabs cases, however he hasn't really elaborated on the specifics of this topic unfortunately.

thanks


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a few questions to anyone whom has their case or part of their case painted after recieving it from the factory, as in with the stock powder coated finish on it.
> 
> ive been interested in painting for a while now and ive always wanted a custom painted case for a long time, however it has always left me divided in the sense that I could simply purchase a new case of my choosing with said paintjob, but then again Caselabs cases are perfect for this type of modfication in the sense that all the external panels can be removed easily..... However ive been at a loss for how the existing powder coat finish would potentially effect the proposal of a new paintjob....
> 
> Obviously prep is extremely important and the powder coat on the cases as they come shipped from the factory are extremely durable! I cant imagine trying to simply sand this all down, or using hard chemicals to try and remove them, or if they are simply painted over without much prep at all.... etc.
> 
> Just hoping someone could shed some light on this.... Ive seen Daniel at Singularity do some amazing paintjobs on Caselabs cases, however he hasn't really elaborated on the specifics of this topic unfortunately.
> 
> thanks


Take a look at this video by Daniel (Singularity):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NtOCajOrxg

At about 4:00 minutes in he talks about how he starts painting a CaseLabs case.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Take a look at this video by Daniel (Singularity):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NtOCajOrxg
> 
> At about 4:00 minutes in he talks about how he starts painting a CaseLabs case.


oh dang, I feel quite silly now!

I use to watch all of his videos religiously but ive just been inactive with this hobby of mine in general for many many months now, so I have some catching up to do









Thank you so much! What he talked about was all I needed to know. Normally the only painting I do is with complex automotive grade painting, usually with raw epoxy fiberglass and carbon fiber, usually of odd shapes and sizes, so just scuffing a metal box and painting with much simpler cosmetic paints is going to be alot easier... looking forward to it!


----------



## ckoons1

hi gang









getting ready to order two S8 side door panels and am wanting your opinions please

window / ventilated

or

standard window

or

ventilated only

thank you


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> hi gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to order two S8 side door panels and am wanting your opinions please
> 
> window / ventilated
> 
> or
> 
> standard window
> 
> or
> 
> ventilated only
> 
> thank you


Depends what you want to do in the case.

As you may already know, the side panels can also be switched to either side.
If your rads/fans are just in the pedestal, then you may not need the vents.
Windows are for show, if you want to see what is in that side, that's up to you.

When I had a side-mounted rad, I had a windowed/vented panel on the left side.
Then I switched to a solid/windowed panel when I took the rad out to put in the pedestal.
I chose to use a solid right-side panel, but that was my personal preference.

Have a look at the S8 builds here for some ideas on the various combinations for some inspiration as well.








http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=S8+Builds


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I like these emails.



You will like this one.

Thanks to Jim,Kevin (Yes,I know he is doing his own thing but he is family) and Jay,log sooooooon.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I like these emails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will like this one.
> 
> Thanks to Jim,Kevin (Yes,I know he is doing his own thing but he is family) and Jay,log sooooooon.


Yeah!


----------



## ckoons1

I have 2 rads in the pedestal and 2 rads at the top with the extended top panel

Will the ventilation on the side panels make no difference?

Thx

Also how well can you see in thru the ventilated only panels?

Thank you


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I like these emails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will like this one.
> 
> Thanks to Jim,Kevin (Yes,I know he is doing his own thing but he is family) and Jay,log sooooooon.


That is a very informative email. Large discount, special instructions ... sounds very interesting. SUBbed already (pre-thread!).


----------



## ckoons1

Re read your post so you feel no need for the vents unless a radiator is going where the vent is?
Thx


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That is a very informative email. Large discount, special instructions ... sounds very interesting. SUBbed already (pre-thread!).


Its going to be a great build,a mod that lends itself to the case really well...Caselabs will like the result I think,Jim was happy with the initial concept,happy enough for him to let me cut one of his beloved creations up!

I ask for primer because I paint my own stuff but the CL primer is bloody good,a solid base for me to work from is paramount for a great finish so I ask for it everytime.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Definitely looking forward to seeing what you do with a big, I know it'll be epic as per usual


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I like these emails.
> 
> 
> 
> You will like this one.
> 
> Thanks to Jim,Kevin (Yes,I know he is doing his own thing but he is family) and Jay,log sooooooon.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


It takes something good for me to make time for something non In Win.....that little case arouses something in me,you know you got it bad when all you can do is stare at the CL pic carousel.......


----------



## VSG

You got me at "arouses"


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You got me at "arouses"


Excuse you.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You got me at "arouses"


The best way to describe it is this....

I have an S Frame here that is being put to one side to do this build first,that is how much it has got my creative streak going.


----------



## VSG

I'll be honest, I wasn't expecting much modding to happen with these cases but you have me curious.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'll be honest, I wasn't expecting much modding to happen with these cases but you have me curious.


Good.

And Im glad this is 'under the radar' for casemodders,makes it easy to set a high bar for it. And it will be high.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'll be honest, I wasn't expecting much modding to happen with these cases but you have me curious.


Already in advanced planning stage here and hopefully mine will ship today. Take a peek at the "little big bullit" build log.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Good.
> 
> And Im glad this is 'under the radar' for casemodders,makes it easy to set a high bar for it. And it will be high.


Glad you will be doing too. Will stay away from your build log until I finish mine to avoid any cross-wire in my mind


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Already in advanced planning stage here and hopefully mine will ship today. Take a peek at the "little big bullit" build log.
> Glad you will be doing too. Will stay away from your build log until I finish mine to avoid any cross-wire in my mind


Same here,I have been purposely avoiding other logs for the same reason.
Pretty certain no one is doing what Im doing tho.

Your logs are normally good so I look forward to reading it when you are done.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Same here,I have been purposely avoiding other logs for the same reason.
> Pretty certain no one is doing what Im doing tho.
> 
> Your logs are normally good so I look forward to reading it when you are done.


Same here. Will certainly go thorough yours when I am done and thks for the compliment







coming from you is high praise since I known you are direct and speak to your mind (which to me is how it should be and makes things easier without golden the pill).


----------



## Artah

Looking for some ideas of how to setup two 120x3 or 140x3 rads on a Merlin SM8 pedestal. Also planning to have a 140x3 on top and possibly 140x2 on the front flexbay. Just looking for mostly tube routing ideas so if you have pics please share. Thanks.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Same here. Will certainly go thorough yours when I am done and thks for the compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming from you is high praise since I known you are direct and speak to your mind (which to me is how it should be and makes things easier without golden the pill).


Ask Derick what Im _really_ like.....you would be surprised!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Ask Derick what Im _really_ like.....you would be surprised!


Lol...did you got you payback time on him for that pic? I laugh my a** off on that one. BTW I still plan to go to Bath this summer so maybe we will grab a pint of Newcastle while I am there


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol...did you got you payback time on him for that pic? I laugh my a** off on that one. BTW I still plan to go to Bath this summer so maybe we will grab a pint of Newcastle while I am there


Patience young 'un,patience.....

He has invited me to his house,I will go on an all meat diet for three weeks before I go,I reckon I can take out 2 of the 3 bathrooms he has.......

Newcastle brown is for Goths and Old people,Stella or Vodka is where its at for the discerning drunkard.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol...did you got you payback time on him for that pic? I laugh my a** off on that one. BTW I still plan to go to Bath this summer so maybe we will grab a pint of Newcastle while I am there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience young 'un,patience.....
> 
> He has invited me to his house,I will go on an all meat diet for three weeks before I go,I reckon I can take out 2 of the 3 bathrooms he has.......
> 
> Newcastle brown is for Goths and Old people,Stella or Vodka is where its at for the discerning drunkard.
Click to expand...











The last bathroom is where I paint and use power tools, try to only destroy 1 bathroom at most, thanks.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The last bathroom* is where I paint and use power tools, try to only destroy 1 bathroom at most, thanks.


You mean 'where the magic happens'?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> hi gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to order two S8 side door panels and am wanting your opinions please
> 
> window / ventilated
> 
> or
> 
> standard window
> 
> or
> 
> ventilated only
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you want to do in the case.
> 
> As you may already know, the side panels can also be switched to either side.
> If your rads/fans are just in the pedestal, then you may not need the vents.
> Windows are for show, if you want to see what is in that side, that's up to you.
> 
> When I had a side-mounted rad, I had a windowed/vented panel on the left side.
> Then I switched to a solid/windowed panel when I took the rad out to put in the pedestal.
> I chose to use a solid right-side panel, but that was my personal preference.
> 
> Have a look at the S8 builds here for some ideas on the various combinations for some inspiration as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=S8+Builds
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> I have 2 rads in the pedestal and 2 rads at the top with the extended top panel
> 
> Will the ventilation on the side panels make no difference?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Also how well can you see in thru the ventilated only panels?
> 
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Re read your post so you feel no need for the vents unless a radiator is going where the vent is?
> Thx


Just out of curiosity, which type of side panels do you have on your S8 now?

Imo you don't need to have the vented grille if there will be no rad or fans there, unless there is something else you need the breathing for.
Your rad setup already has it's own ventilation, as it's in the ped and the roof.

Not much of a view through the vented grilles, maybe a peek-a boo, lol.
I do like having the standard-size window/solid bottom left-side panel on mine, which allows the view of the components above the mid-plate shelf.

Also depends on how your case is situated, on the desk, floor, against a wall, etc.


----------



## JourneymanMike

*The S5 will be delivered on Monday!!!*



*I Also, received my first GeForce GTX 1080, Today!!*





*And some other junk that will go into the S5...*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience young 'un,patience.....
> 
> He has invited me to his house,I will go on an all meat diet for three weeks before I go,I reckon I can take out 2 of the 3 bathrooms he has.......
> 
> Newcastle brown is for Goths and Old people,Stella or Vodka is where its at for the discerning drunkard.










Poor Derick...I feel for him already. We are on the same page. Stella is my go to beer down here. But I guess I am getting old since I do love the Newcastle and is hard to find down here.

JourneyMike nice mate! Sounds like fun times ahead


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *The S5 will be delivered on Monday!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And some other junk that will go into the S5...


Those are some of the parts that I am looking at for my S5 ... mobo in particular. Build log so I can follow?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@JourneymanMike

Is it finally time that you have a log I can follow??









TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The best way to describe it is this....
> 
> I have an S Frame here that is being put to one side to do this build first,that is how much it has got my creative streak going.


The Bullet series is definitely a great looking case that looks to be a dream to mod or more that , in myself, sparks the creative juices into overdrive Everytime I look at images of them. I've also shown it to clients in the store and they too love the case, especially the small footprint with CaseLabs quality alongside it (also they are further noticed by the perfect price-point)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *The S5 will be delivered on Monday!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Also, received my first GeForce GTX 1080, Today!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And some other junk that will go into the S5...*


Nice "junk", lol!


----------



## SteezyTN

Loop is up and running, and I RMA's my Koolance Flow Meter. Koolance said my flow was off my 0.8-1.2 LPM, but once I installed it, I only got 0.3-0.6 LPM better. I'm running my two D5's at 2500 RPM and my computer is semi quiet. Right now it's only getting 0.45 GPM, which isn't to my liking, but goo enough.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Any pics of the Bullet BH7 with a system installed, the wife gave me permission to pull the trigger on a white one and I'm just looking to get an idea of what one looks like filled up? I love the design, only change would be to add a small window up top by the grill to get a better look of my gpu's.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Any pics of the Bullet BH7 with a system installed, *the wife gave me permission to pull the trigger on a white one* and I'm just looking to get an idea of what one looks like filled up? I love the design, only change would be to add a small window up top by the grill to get a better look of my gpu's.




TCO


----------



## ssgtnubb

I know right lol


----------



## emsj86

For all the fathers it there. This is the week to "ask" for the permission to get a new case. Lol.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For all the fathers it there. This is the week to "ask" for the permission to get a new case. Lol.


You must, get at least one of each CL case, before the Two-Tones are no longer available!! Permission Granted!!!









BTW: you will earn your own money for these cases!!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For all the fathers it there. This is the week to "ask" for the permission to get a new case. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You must, get at least one of each CL case, *before the Two-Tones are no longer available!*! Permission Granted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: you will earn your own money for these cases!!
Click to expand...

I'm debating myself whether to get a white S5, since the opportunity for white comes up this week, and it's payweek, . . . .

Or whether to hold off until August for a 2-tone S5, since I don't have a white with black yet, and may not get another chance at it . . . .

It's first world problems like this that make my head hurt . .

Darlene

OTOH, maybe 1 of each might be the best answer


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

where the bullet builds at!!!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Looks like the first Bullet cases are being delivered just about now, with more orders on their way or shipping soon, so I guess we'll see quite a few Bullet build logs in the coming few weeks.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Yeah... I just ordered one... I couldn't help myself...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> where the bullet builds at!!!


Soon.....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> where the bullet builds at!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Looks like the first Bullet cases are being delivered just about now, with more orders on their way or shipping soon, so I guess we'll see quite a few Bullet build logs in the coming few weeks.
Click to expand...

Gabriel has one wip

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599975/the-little-big-bullitt-a-caselabs-bh4-bullet-build/60#post_25236399


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm debating myself whether to get a white S5, since the opportunity for white comes up this week, and it's payweek, . . . .
> 
> Or whether to hold off until August for a 2-tone S5, since I don't have a white with black yet, and may not get another chance at it . . . .
> 
> It's first world problems like this that make my head hurt . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> OTOH, maybe 1 of each might be the best answer


Well if you do get one of each, then you could even mix-n-match the panels, just for kicks!









Edit:
CaseLabs can be addictive, lol.
I only have one CaseLabs case, an S8, but eventually acquired nearly enough spare panels to build another one.
With some duplicates.









But they're all in white, two-tone would be a nice option for you, and looks good on the S5.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> where the bullet builds at!!!


And yet another one !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600011/build-log-project-orange-wcing-a-caselabs-bh7


----------



## ssgtnubb

Does Caselab ever run any Father's Day discounts? *hint *hint lol

I wish I would have known about the bullet case when the discount was active. Guess it's time to bit the bullet then lol and pay full price.


----------



## wermad

Its rare for them to do discounts but check their FB page and their site. Btw, Performance-PCS does frequently do discounts for holidays, but double check the t/c as sometimes, they will *not* exclude cases/chassis'.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I checked PPCS, they don't have the bullet in yet unfortunately.


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> And yet another one !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600011/build-log-project-orange-wcing-a-caselabs-bh7


Thanks for the shout out TUF

The wait is hard, but these bullet cases are great. Looking forward to seeing how every one squeezes their gear into them.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I'm READY!!!


----------



## TUFinside

My BH4 arrived today !!







, now the bad thing is i don't have all the hardware to fill it !







. The parcel is so small, it's cute even with the box not opened !


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> My BH4 arrived today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now the bad thing is i don't have all the hardware to fill it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The parcel is so small, it's cute even with the box not opened !


We need pics!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> We need pics!


Sorry, i'd better leave it in its box until i actually use it, i just checked for damage and seen none. Good packaging CL


----------



## wizardbro

^ Yeah, I get it. Just anxious to see some BH builds.

Does anyone know if a bh7 is smaller or equal to the size of a s5? If it is, I might just build a matx wc setup in that.


----------



## seross69

Got the dreaded email that my case has been delayed 4 days!!! So made at all you bh case buyers. Ordered mine before the preorder and being held up by you guys???????


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> ^ Yeah, I get it. Just anxious to see some BH builds.
> 
> Does anyone know if a bh7 is smaller or equal to the size of a s5? If it is, I might just build a matx wc setup in that.


They're a lot smaller than an S5.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-bh7-atx-case/

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s5-case/


----------



## ssgtnubb

Welp my order for a white BH7 is done, so 3 weeks to make and probably another week, week and a half and I'll have it. I hope I won't have any issues with my Switech 220x2, should fit fine. I'll be moving all my equipment from my sig to this case, looking forward to the smaller foot print on my desk compared to my 540. Just ordered 2 more eLoop 120's and a couple noiseblocker's 80mm fans, now the long wait begins.

Curious to see how my cable's will work in this case, my evga board has the 90 degree turn on the main and I'm really looking at going back to an evga gpu and will grab one of those wire re-router arms they showed, should be really clean up top, bottom will be a different story though


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Welp my order for a white BH7 is done, so 3 weeks to make and probably another week, week and a half and I'll have it. I hope I won't have any issues with my Switech 220x2, should fit fine. I'll be moving all my equipment from my sig to this case, looking forward to the smaller foot print on my desk compared to my 540. Just ordered 2 more eLoop 120's and a couple noiseblocker's 80mm fans, now the long wait begins.
> 
> Curious to see how my cable's will work in this case, my evga board has the 90 degree turn on the main and I'm really looking at going back to an evga gpu and will grab one of those wire re-router arms they showed, should be really clean up top, bottom will be a different story though


I believe we are all just curious to see this thing in person/ build logs.

I am actually getting very anxious and I have no plans on building in one










TCO


----------



## ssgtnubb

I won't do a full build log as I'm just doing a transplant, but I'll take plenty of pics along the way.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I believe we are all just curious to see this thing in person/ build logs.
> 
> *I am actually getting very anxious and I have no plans on building in one*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


this is CL love


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> this is CL love


This is Life, This is Love, this is Caselabs.









TCO


----------



## typercivic93

Got It all done Finally!




Build Log in Sig


----------



## Nichismo

awesome, nice to see someone actually emphasis proper angles with their tubing as well









is that a 560mm rad at the bottom?

ive said this before and ill say it again.....

still wonder if I should have went with an SMA8 instead of my SM8!


----------



## martensch

YES YES YES


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Ordered my first Case Labs case today. Picked out a nice SM8 for my water build


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> YES YES YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Ordered my first Case Labs case today. Picked out a nice SM8 for my water build


----------



## martensch

btw - I know off topic, but maybe someone can help. I am looking for an EK waterblock for my GB Z97X SOC Force. It`s mainly for optical reasons but would look much better than without MB block. Looking for the Nickel / Plexi Version see photo below. If anyone sees one or knows someone that has one for sale... let me know


----------



## Sulfatron

Here's mine, now with some Mayhems UV oil black coolant and some cable management done


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martensch*
> 
> btw - I know off topic, but maybe someone can help. I am looking for an EK waterblock for my GB Z97X SOC Force. It`s mainly for optical reasons but would look much better than without MB block. Looking for the Nickel / Plexi Version see photo below. If anyone sees one or knows someone that has one for sale... let me know
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PM sent


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Here's mine, now with some Mayhems UV oil black coolant and some cable management done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovely!

That is one sweet S3 build.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Here's mine, now with some Mayhems UV oil black coolant and some cable management done


Well done !


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> That is one sweet S3 build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Well done !


Thanks guys!!


----------



## typercivic93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> awesome, nice to see someone actually emphasis proper angles with their tubing as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a 560mm rad at the bottom?
> 
> ive said this before and ill say it again.....
> 
> still wonder if I should have went with an SMA8 instead of my SM8!


Thanks! And yes that is a 560.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Hmmm, I didn't ask for this.....


----------



## wizardbro

Is it possible to get the s5 ventilated/window top cover option's window to be on the cpu side?
I've read it it isn't possible to put the top cover the other way around because a bit of the top hangs off the back otherwise, it's meant to only go in one way.
It makes way more sense to have the small top window on the cpu side due to the nature of the case. The gpu can clearly be seen on a horizontally mounted mobo, but a clear view of the cpu and mosfet blocks is obstructed.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Well, I ended up going out to Microcenter and picking up an SM8 local. Who needs wait times? Ignore my wheat thins lol


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Is it possible to get the s5 ventilated/window top cover option's window to be on the cpu side?
> I've read it it isn't possible to put the top cover the other way around because a bit of the top hangs off the back otherwise, it's meant to only go in one way.
> It makes way more sense to have the small top window on the cpu side due to the nature of the case. The gpu can clearly be seen on a horizontally mounted mobo, but a clear view of the cpu and mosfet blocks is obstructed.


But running a push-pull fans setup on a 60mm thick rad without having to have the extended top only works on the CPU side, so top window goes on the GPU side.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But running a push-pull fans setup on a 60mm thick rad without having to have the extended top only works on the CPU side, so top window goes on the GPU side.


Are you sure that's possible with a front 240 rad? I think they would clash. it's good to have options though. I'd buy the s5 in a heartbeat if someone could confirm if cpu sided top window is a possibility in terms of just turning the top around or getting it custom made by caselabs.

I think a 38mm 360 rad with 1 set of fans on the extended top would work well on the gpu side and look clean. I have my pc on my left and slightly lower than desk level sitting on a smaller table/drawer. So you can see why a window arrangement like that is so appealing to me.


----------



## Deedaz

I tried it with my S8. I guess if you don't mind the overhang you _could_ use it that way, but I think it looks terrible. Also, mine is an S8 so I'm not sure about the difference with the S5 but I'm guessing its about the same.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But running a push-pull fans setup on a 60mm thick rad without having to have the extended top only works on the CPU side, so top window goes on the GPU side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's possible with a front 240 rad? I think they would clash. it's good to have options though. I'd buy the s5 in a heartbeat if someone could confirm if cpu sided top window is a possibility in terms of just turning the top around or getting it custom made by caselabs.
> 
> I think a 38mm 360 rad with 1 set of fans on the extended top would work well on the gpu side and look clean. I have my pc on my left and slightly lower than desk level sitting on a smaller table/drawer. So you can see why a window arrangement like that is so appealing to me.
Click to expand...

They aren't doing any custom work atm, so you're stuck with the window on the gpu side, as the Diva posted.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But running a push-pull fans setup on a 60mm thick rad without having to have the extended top only works on the CPU side, so top window goes on the GPU side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's possible with a front 240 rad? I think they would clash. it's good to have options though. I'd buy the s5 in a heartbeat if someone could confirm if cpu sided top window is a possibility in terms of just turning the top around or getting it custom made by caselabs.
> 
> I think a 38mm 360 rad with 1 set of fans on the extended top would work well on the gpu side and look clean. I have my pc on my left and slightly lower than desk level sitting on a smaller table/drawer. So you can see why a window arrangement like that is so appealing to me.
Click to expand...

I never inferred that it was possible with a 240 in the front, the S8 and S5 are the same length, so absent extensive mods and thin rads/fans, I can be sure that it's not.

Why not go with a 360 in the CPU side top, and add a window in the upper flex bays since the PC is on your left.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Well, I ended up going out to Microcenter and picking up an SM8 local. Who needs wait times? Ignore my wheat thins lol


Nice! Didn't know they started stocking those.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I never inferred that it was possible with a 240 in the front, the S8 and S5 are the same length, so absent extensive mods and thin rads/fans, I can be sure that it's not.
> 
> Why not go with a 360 in the CPU side top, and add a window in the upper flex bays since the PC is on your left.


I think I've worked out a compromise and I can keep the 240 in the front.
An ek nickle gpu backplate. That should reflect a clear view and another angle of the cpu back to me sitting on the right, lol







.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Excuse my mess, I got my hardware in today. Ordering a pedestal and Gpu blocks/backplates tomorrow, and then more parts next week. Glad to be finally getting this show on the road.


----------



## Sgt Hoit

Hi all, I'm new to OCN so beat me up to bad...lol I started looking for a Caselabs Mercury S8 about 3 months ago after seeing a friends build. OMG what an amazing case. After my searching failed I ended up taking the plunge and ordered online, 6 - 8 weeks yikes.... Then of course 2 days later I get a PM out of the blue.........bam, now I'm in possession of an awesome white Mercury S8, with a black one still on order. Well let the building begin. While waiting on items for my build, I'll be looking through......wow almost 2000 pages of posts to see what you all have been up to with your builds. Looking forward to many sleepless nights, and the ever not so pleasant wait for more parts.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Hoit*
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to OCN so beat me up to bad...lol I started looking for a Caselabs Mercury S8 about 3 months ago after seeing a friends build. OMG what an amazing case. After my searching failed I ended up taking the plunge and ordered online, 6 - 8 weeks yikes.... Then of course 2 days later I get a PM out of the blue.........bam, now I'm in possession of an awesome white Mercury S8, with a black one still on order. Well let the building begin. While waiting on items for my build, I'll be looking through......wow almost 2000 pages of posts to see what you all have been up to with your builds. Looking forward to many sleepless nights, and the ever not so pleasant wait for more parts.


You can use the OCN search feature as well, just type "S8 Builds", there are quite a few here now.

Not quite sure from your post, but I gather that you ordered a black S8, but also bought a white one privately?
Planning on doing two S8 builds?

Yeah, the wait for more parts, it seems to go on forever when doing a new build.

Smart decision on getting an S8, or two, lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Hoit*
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to OCN so beat me up to bad...lol I started looking for a Caselabs Mercury S8 about 3 months ago after seeing a friends build. OMG what an amazing case. After my searching failed I ended up taking the plunge and ordered online, 6 - 8 weeks yikes.... Then of course 2 days later I get a PM out of the blue.........bam, now I'm in possession of an awesome white Mercury S8, with a black one still on order. Well let the building begin. While waiting on items for my build, I'll be looking through......wow almost 2000 pages of posts to see what you all have been up to with your builds. Looking forward to many sleepless nights, and the ever not so pleasant wait for more parts.


welcome to your doom!







CaseLabs is addicting I think, I've bought and sold a few and still have 4 left in the house. I'm even running a liquid cooled S3 as a file server that I bought from another member on OCN


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Well I finally managed to be able to order a new SMA8 from CaseLabs. Very excited.

Will basically be transferring my current build from my 900D over. But using straight hard tubing with fittings.

I have been flooding poor KC with so many question.

I did post on the SMA8 thread, but consider this is probably more widely looked at (I hope).

A few questions:

1. The rear vent near PCI slots, is the hex design now deafult? I hope so. There was no option to choose.

2. I have a Lamptron touch fan controller. Do I have to buy mounts for the front flex bays?

3. Subject to Rad clearance, would I be able to mount the Fan controller back, so that it can be hidden by the front plate/cover?

Thank you in advance for your replies. I look forward to reading them.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> Well I finally managed to be able to order a new SMA8 from CaseLabs. Very excited.
> 
> Will basically be transferring my current build from my 900D over. But using straight hard tubing with fittings.
> 
> I have been flooding poor KC with so many question.
> 
> I did post on the SMA8 thread, but consider this is probably more widely looked at (I hope).
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1. The rear vent near PCI slots, is the hex design now deafult? I hope so. There was no option to choose.
> 
> 2. I have a Lamptron touch fan controller. Do I have to buy mounts for the front flex bays?
> 
> 3. Subject to Rad clearance, would I be able to mount the Fan controller back, so that it can be hidden by the front plate/cover?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your replies. I look forward to reading them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I know it usually comes with single slot mounts but if your lampton is two slots and you want to mount it with shorter ones with two slots then you have to buy it as an extra. There is no option on the rear so I'm assuming it's hex design. if you are expecting to hide the fan controller behind the flex bay cover you would have to mod it because there is no way that I know of otherwise unless you bolt or glue it right on the front cover if it even fits.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Super bummed right now, was getting ready to order some more parts and wanted to measure some stuff on my board. My GPU, GTX 970g1 is much longer than I thought which will kill my 120 fan in front of it and my Swiftech 240x2 is actually giving me ram clearance issues when its horizontal over my motherboard based on the specs that Caselabs has on the bullet. Super bummed, I'm going to have to cancel my order and think of something else


----------



## Sgt Hoit

For those who may know someone looking to get a Mercury S8. There is a gunmetal one on eBay with a bunch of extras...


----------



## Mega Man

Is it yours?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *Is it yours?*


----------



## ruffhi

I got my Mercury S5 on Friday. Busy, busy weekend with plumbing and wiring in the pedestal, securing my 2 x D5 pumps and overcoming a severe space issue under the mid-chassis section (details in my build log).

Next up is working out the location of the reservoir and then plumbing in the pumps.


----------



## Sgt Hoit

No not mine, I just got my white one with a black on the way. Just passing along the info.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Anyone know anyone wanting to sell a S8S, it's my best option since the BH7 just won't work with my gear?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Anyone know anyone wanting to sell a S8S, it's my best option since the BH7 just won't work with my gear?


I haven't seen any come up yet.
It might be hard to find a used S8S, a lot more of the S8's out there than the S8S atm.

Imo an S8S does look to be your best CaseLabs option, to still keep the ATX and horizontal motherboard layout.
Too bad about the BH7, but it is limited for overall volume, especially when watercooling gear is included in the build.

You could consider an S8 for now, even though it's taller than an S8S. It could be converted at a later date to an S8S, with the S8S panels.


----------



## Revan654

Is the Bullet BH7 the smallest case for ATX motherboards? I'm trying to keep the size as small as possible but still able to use a ATX motherboard. From my search it's seems like the smallest without crossing into massive cube size cases like Air 540 from Corsair.


----------



## Mega Man

Technically I think the mobo box is the smallest case.....

It is the smallest case labs case for ATX however


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Technically I think the mobo box is the smallest case.....
> 
> It is the smallest case labs case for ATX however


Which one is that again, Do they still sell it?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Technically I think the mobo box is the smallest case.....
> 
> It is the smallest case labs case for ATX however
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is that again, Do they still sell it?
Click to expand...

Let me rephrase that.
Technically the box your mobo comes in is the smallest case.

But yes the bh7 is the smallest Case labs makes


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Anyone know anyone wanting to sell a S8S, it's my best option since the BH7 just won't work with my gear?


Good luck with that









I've seen a couple ads out for an S3, then I glance down at mine that isn't built yet... and really couldn't imagine parting with it.

TCO


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yeah I know, I'm looking for an S8 for sure though.


----------



## niklot1981

Yes, we S T A R T !









Much more in log


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Yes, we S T A R T !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in log


Log? Why am I not seeing the link?

TCO


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Log? Why am I not seeing the link?
> 
> TCO


The link is in the signature and here CLICK


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Yes, we S T A R T !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sessy pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in log


Oh yeah !









You have a special room to take pictures ? looks like made by a pro


----------



## Bear907

No joke, those pics will put the rest of our logs to shame . . .


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Oh yeah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a special room to take pictures ? looks like made by a pro


Yes, I have one magical place









Please check here







LINK


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907*
> 
> No joke, those pics will put the rest of our logs to shame . . .


Yes me first, my log sucks big time, takes ages and pics taken with a Fisher Price toy


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Yes, I have one magical place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


Just a quick look and...


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Just a quick look and...


I'm glad you like it

Returning to BH4 BULLET, casing seems to be in the pictures bigger, in fact, is very small and lightweight. Compared with my S3 is a lightweight balloon and less coarse - well done Jim!


----------



## ACallander

I love the bullet case.. Just wish there was a slight longer version to support a 360rad and my 980ti classified.


----------



## ruffhi

I've changed my two tone Mercury S5 + Pedestal into a genuine two tone CaseLabs case.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Yes, we S T A R T !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in log


What I love about your photos is that
It's sometimes hard to tell if it's a real product or just a damn amazing render, even though I KNOW it's actually a real product.







. The lighting and lens work you have is delicious.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What I love about your photos is that
> It's sometimes hard to tell if it's a real product or just a damn amazing render, even though I KNOW it's actually a real product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The lighting and lens work you have is delicious.


Yep. One of the best, if not the best skilled, photographer of PC gear that I known of is niklot... I am tempted to send him the "Little Big Bullit" just for having him take some shots on it









BTW what a delicious case to work with is the BH4




Also went ahead and changed the fan in the Silverstone PSU (500w):


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well decided to remove the pedestal on the M8 since I don't really need it right now:


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What I love about your photos is that
> It's sometimes hard to tell if it's a real product or just a damn amazing render, even though I KNOW it's actually a real product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The lighting and lens work you have is delicious.


I'm happy, new 50mm well calibrated is doing his own, in natural light drawing is magical


----------



## littleredwagen

Finally Had time to build my Case that came almost a month ago








Here is my White SMA8


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> Finally Had time to build my Case that came almost a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my White SMA8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good in white, what are you planning for hardware?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Waiting for clear to set, but need to buy another can so I can do two more coats (4 total). Then will be wetsanding, I got board with the flat white and some spots didn't have a proper good coat.


----------



## seross69

How about some SMA8 Love









Not real good pictures just fast to give you a idea of what I am doing with the case!!! Also if you want to and dont put a Rad in the top then you can use 400mm Reservoirs in this case!!!


----------



## rolldog

Can someone with a Caselabs TH10A post a pic of the side of your case with the hard drive brackets? I'm having a hell of a time with cable management and would like to see what other's look like. I mounted a 1/4" sheet of acrylic to mount a Bitspower Power bank and 2 pin LED bank to, and I drilled holes into the sides of the acrylic for LEDs to make it look nice. As I continue to add components, it's not looking so nice, so I'd like to get an idea what others have done as far as cable management. I have a feeling what I pictured it to look like in my head is going to be impossible.


----------



## speed88

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums here. I just purchased a case labs Bullet BH7 ATX Case. It been about 8+ years since I last built a computer but I'm really looking forward to starting my new build.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speed88*
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums here. I just purchased a case labs Bullet BH7 ATX Case. It been about 8+ years since I last built a computer but I'm really looking forward to starting my new build.


Welcome. You will really enjoy your case. Top notch products. I have two SM8s with pedestals and extended tops that I love. I have a pair of S8s on order. Cannot wait to get to building in these bodies. I hate my other cases at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about some SMA8 Love


Where is your PSU going to go?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Welcome. You will really enjoy your case. Top notch products. I have two SM8s with pedestals and extended tops that I love. I have a pair of S8s on order. Cannot wait to get to building in these bodies. I hate my other cases at this point.
> Where is your PSU going to go?


Bottom opposite side


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Reverse ATX is bliss.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Reverse ATX is bliss.


I agree 100% and love it now that I have one!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree 100% and love it now that I have one!!!


I was originally going to have reverse ATX when I get my case, but then hubby said I could go for the STH10 instead of the SMA8 provided he gets the MSI Seahawk EK 1080's... But with our layout he'll get the reverse. I can live with this, since I'm building the rig for him when we have the cash


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just need to do a few coats of clear and this panel should be done, finally have been taking the time to clean up the paint work I had done previously


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just need to do a few coats of clear and this panel should be done, finally have been taking the time to clean up the paint work I had done previously
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad to see that you have a big mess!! It's a relief to know I'm not the only one


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol yeah the Dining room table has become a drop spot for anything I need to put out in the shed


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks good in white, what are you planning for hardware?


Moving My 5960x system from its current NZXT case and expanding the watercooling loop from CPU only (due to space issues) to dual loop for CPU and GPUs. I thinking about upgrading from my X99-Deluxe to the Ramapage V Edition 10. though not sure yet.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just need to do a few coats of clear and this panel should be done, finally have been taking the time to clean up the paint work I had done previously


Pretty Cactus Flower.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Caselabs BH4 loop (temporary since reservoir need to be made yet...) up and running. Not bad for a 22 liters case. It is a joy to work with this case.




more pics and video on the log.

edit - sorry for the repeated post for those who visit the OCN WC club and the Bullet series thread folks. But I am pretty excited with this


----------



## rolldog

Since I've finally made it back from vacation, I can start on changing out my leaking EK radiators. Bad thing is I ordered blue anodized screws to mount the 2 x 480mm rads up top on my TH10A, and my new rads, Hardware Labs Black Ice SR2 480mm, take M4 screws instead. Does anyone know off the top of their head how thick the chassis is on these CaseLabs cases? Seems like I remember reading that they were 2mm, but I might be wrong. My case is white, I bought the white SR2s, and I'm mounting white Enermax fans with blue fan blades on both sides for a push/pull configuration. I'm thinking about ordering silver socket head screws and blue anodized washers to mount the fans and the rads to the chassis. 28mm screws are recommended for mounting fans to the rads, but I'm trying to figure out if 30mm will be long enough to go through the chassis of my CaseLabs case and through the blue anodized washers. I think this will look much better than the black screws that came with the rads.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Since I've finally made it back from vacation, I can start on changing out my leaking EK radiators. Bad thing is I ordered blue anodized screws to mount the 2 x 480mm rads up top on my TH10A, and my new rads, Hardware Labs Black Ice SR2 480mm, take M4 screws instead. Does anyone know off the top of their head how thick the chassis is on these CaseLabs cases? Seems like I remember reading that they were 2mm, but I might be wrong. My case is white, I bought the white SR2s, and I'm mounting white Enermax fans with blue fan blades on both sides for a push/pull configuration. I'm thinking about ordering silver socket head screws and blue anodized washers to mount the fans and the rads to the chassis. 28mm screws are recommended for mounting fans to the rads, but I'm trying to figure out if 30mm will be long enough to go through the chassis of my CaseLabs case and through the blue anodized washers. I think this will look much better than the black screws that came with the rads.


that's going to be cutting it close or not enough assuming you are using 25mm fans. This would be 25mm+2mm deep into the rad+1.6 mm for the case+1mm for inconsistencies with screws/fans and washer. I would use at least 31.75mm or 1 1/4", longer if you're going to mount a grill on there possibly.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Has anyone been able to amend their case order, two weeks in from ordering?

I had put an order in for a SMA8, but have decided that the S8 would be better suited for my build and is different enough from my 900D.

I will email CaseLabs and see. Hopefully it has not been started yet.

Happy for them to keep the difference in price, as well as "compensate" them for the inconvenience. (Not that there is much difference price wise for the S8 with lower pedestal added).

Processing time is 7-8 weeks, I hope I will be able to change.

Cheers


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Caselabs BH4 loop (temporary since reservoir need to be made yet...) up and running. Not bad for a 22 liters case. It is a joy to work with this case.


As much as I love the result, so is it a shame you cant fit enough cooling into it for anything more then 1 CPU and 1 GPU.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Since I've finally made it back from vacation, I can start on changing out my leaking EK radiators. Bad thing is I ordered blue anodized screws to mount the 2 x 480mm rads up top on my TH10A, and my new rads, Hardware Labs Black Ice SR2 480mm, take M4 screws instead. Does anyone know off the top of their head how thick the chassis is on these CaseLabs cases? Seems like I remember reading that they were 2mm, but I might be wrong. My case is white, I bought the white SR2s, and I'm mounting white Enermax fans with blue fan blades on both sides for a push/pull configuration. I'm thinking about ordering silver socket head screws and blue anodized washers to mount the fans and the rads to the chassis. 28mm screws are recommended for mounting fans to the rads, but I'm trying to figure out if 30mm will be long enough to go through the chassis of my CaseLabs case and through the blue anodized washers. I think this will look much better than the black screws that came with the rads.


See my post in my thread about screws. I think we have the same rad type but we probably have different fans. I did order some screws from amazon (links in post) and they were a little long (screwed into the screw guard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> Has anyone been able to amend their case order, two weeks in from ordering?


I did. It was easy. Email CaseLabs customer service ([email protected]) with what you want to change. Kevin sorted it out by deleting the stuff I wanted to delete (got a store credit) and I then placed another order using that credit. Select the 'no shipping' option and include a note to please ship the stuff in with your original order (you will need to quote the original order number).

I didn't change the case. I just changed some of the additional (<$35) parts. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> See my post in my thread about screws. I think we have the same rad type but we probably have different fans. I did order some screws from amazon (links in post) and they were a little long (screwed into the screw guard.
> I did. It was easy. Email CaseLabs customer service ([email protected]) with what you want to change. Kevin sorted it out by deleting the stuff I wanted to delete (got a store credit) and I then placed another order using that credit. Select the 'no shipping' option and include a note to please ship the stuff in with your original order (you will need to quote the original order number).
> 
> I didn't change the case. I just changed some of the additional (<$35) parts. Your mileage may vary.


Thank you ruffhi for the reply. I have emailed. Fingers crossed. Although I love both cases, I think a change from the vertical motherboard to horizontal and 360 rads plus single 440 rad would be better suited to the S8.

The last thing I am sure CaseLabs needs is a change in order, but I hope I have caught it soon enough. I blame CaseLabs for making too many gorgeous cases


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> As much as I love the result, so is it a shame you cant fit enough cooling into it for anything more then 1 CPU and 1 GPU.


It can fit dual 240 slim rads from what was gathered on clearances and such, which would be more than enough (and with the 360mm of rad space that's already being use he could throw another Nano in there if the board allowed it)


----------



## rolldog

I think everyone has a spot like that, unless you're single, then it becomes an entire room.


----------



## rolldog

I think you're right. With the M3 screws that fit on the EK radiator, I had to buy the 35mm and cut a little bit off with my dremel. Luckily, these Black Ice radiators have a metal piece under the screw hole preventing anyone from hitting the fins, but I don't want it dangling either. I might have to do the same here.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> As much as I love the result, so is it a shame you cant fit enough cooling into it for anything more then 1 CPU and 1 GPU.


Not spot on mate. There are 360 mm rad space there good for a 2 gpu/1 cpu loop no problem at all. I just don't need that power on this build. Remember, while still a general valid rule of thumb that you need 120 mm rad per block that was created in a time when gpu's use to generate a lot more heat than these days. Remember too that rad efficiency goes way up when water temp raises. So yes, you will not have a 5 delta air-water in a 3 block 3x120 mm rad loop but if you are satisfied with 10 or 15 degrees delta that is perfectly doable.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I mean look what BNeg has cooled in his builds with minimal rad cores


----------



## X-Nine

I have an OC'd GTX 780 and OC'd i7 4770K on a single 240mm rad. My GT fans are set to increase their speed at certain temperatures, and right now they're running at 55%, still quieter than the pump. The thermostat in the house is set to 73 while it's currently 92 outside, and my temp sensor states that the system is running at 22c in the hottest part of the house (my room gets bombarded by the sun in the afternoon.)

Good fans (and fan layout) and good rads are important, and you can cut down on the rads needed these days, as Gabriel mentioned, as cards generally don't run as hot anymore.


----------



## ckoons1

Anyone by chance have a caselabs single width magnum 140.4 radiator mount ?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not spot on mate. There are 360 mm rad space there good for a 2 gpu/1 cpu loop no problem at all. I just don't need that power on this build. Remember, while still a general valid rule of thumb that you need 120 mm rad per block that was created in a time when gpu's use to generate a lot more heat than these days. Remember too that rad efficiency goes way up when water temp raises. So yes, you will not have a 5 delta air-water in a 3 block 3x120 mm rad loop but if you are satisfied with 10 or 15 degrees delta that is perfectly doable.


I guess its doable, but dual 240mm and dual GPUs dont leave much space in the case, even with the BH7.
So its not going to be fun to get to anything in it, while the loop is filled.
Meaning I'm just going to stick to the Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE I got in order.


----------



## flix29

Some progress on my SMA8 build.











Worklog: _Monochrome_


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> Some progress on my SMA8 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog: _Monochrome_


Love at first sight


----------



## Kirchnerbrn

My SMA8 I just picked up this week
AKA #CatCondo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6547323


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> Some progress on my SMA8 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog: _Monochrome_


Dude. Well done, I am loving this.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.

Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.

I am literally losing sleep over my order.

I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.

I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.

I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.

I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.

I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the S8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.

Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?

Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.

Cheers


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.
> 
> Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.
> 
> I am literally losing sleep over my order.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.
> 
> I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.
> 
> I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.
> 
> I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.
> 
> I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the S8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.
> 
> Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?
> 
> Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.
> 
> Cheers


Honestly, if you want to do a build where it's essentially a 1-1 transfer (little more involved, but not much) the SMA8 is going to be the ticket. The S8 is a great chassis, however, in my opinion, the SMA8 is a better chassis overall. It has more room, features, and is less cumbersome. I think you made the right choice.Especially if you're going to be using rigid tubing. The SMA8 allows for greater freedom of loops to be installed as well, rigid or not.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Honestly, if you want to do a build where it's essentially a 1-1 transfer (little more involved, but not much) the SMA8 is going to be the ticket. The S8 is a great chassis, however, in my opinion, the SMA8 is a better chassis overall. It has more room, features, and is less cumbersome. I think you made the right choice.Especially if you're going to be using rigid tubing. The SMA8 allows for greater freedom of loops to be installed as well, rigid or not.


I second this







SMA8 is easily one of the best CL cases.


----------



## wizardbro

Was thinking of picking up a s5 with a standard 240+360 rad setup. More than enough cooling for my single gpu and cpu with low deltas and low fan speeds.
Recently though, I've fallen in love with the full top window option and I can't not have it. I don't like the pedestal at all. it adds too much bulk and height and kinda defeats the purpose of a matx case.
The fact that you can put a 280mm in the front means I won't be losing much if I go for a full top window and front rad. EK CE 280 push+pull at 1300 rpm is around 300watts dissipation 10c delta according to xtremerigs. My [email protected], 980ti and d5 pump should be around 320watts of heat. A hwlabs 280 gtx should offer even more cooling but it's much thicker and I might not have space for an aqualis reservoir in push pull with that.

What do you guys think... 280rad+full top window or two rads setup with a ventilated top?
Also, a couple weeks ago s5 had 4-6 weeks of order processing, now they're up to 7-8 weeks x_x


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.
> 
> Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.
> 
> I am literally losing sleep over my order.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.
> 
> I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.
> 
> I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.
> 
> I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.
> 
> I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the S8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.
> 
> Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?
> 
> Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.
> 
> Cheers


I'm currently upgrading my S8 build, and have added a pedestal to it.
I found that there was ample room available even before getting the ped., now the space seems unlimited.
As well, I really like the horizontal motherboard layout.

It does limit you to 360 rads, as you mentioned you also have 3x RX360's, which would be a great option for the S8.
I currently have 2x RX 360's and an RX240 in mine.
With room for more, but I think I'll leave it at that for now, lol.

I had considered getting an SMA8, or similar CL case when I was changing over from a TJ07, and a single 480 + 240 rad setup in that case, but I was sold on the the horizontal cube design of the S8.

So think it over. The choice is yours, and they're all great cases.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.
> 
> Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.
> 
> I am literally losing sleep over my order.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.
> 
> I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.
> 
> I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.
> 
> I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.
> 
> I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the SM8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.
> 
> Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?
> 
> Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.
> 
> Cheers


I have a few SM8s they are awesome. I just upgraded my main rig with a pedestal and was able to route the my loop down there successfully. At first it was a nightmare but after a day or two of designing it I got it all worked out nicely. I would say there are pluses and minuses for one thing you don't have the option to shrink your SMA8 shorter into an SM8 but you can go the other way around with an SM8. The minus is the loop routing requires more engineering to make it work as you mentioned. Sometime during my pedestal upgrade I had wished I got an SMA8 instead though but I got over it. Either case is a good choice because they are both made by caselabs!


----------



## Bear907

Add me to the list of BH7 owners. It just arrived. The build begins this weekend.


----------



## seross69

OMG it is bright orange. But I like it and like it more every time I look at it!!!?


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.
> 
> Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.
> 
> I am literally losing sleep over my order.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.
> 
> I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.
> 
> I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.
> 
> I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.
> 
> I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the S8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.
> 
> Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?
> 
> Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.
> 
> Cheers


I always like the SMA8 but never get one because of the size, if I wanted something smaller in the future I can't make it smaller. I fell in love with the S8 because of the horizontal layout (I can see the waterblocks), the lot of options with different panels, and the versatility. I can build a decent air cooled or a water cooled system. They are two complete different cases, so the decision is difficult. Follow your heart!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Dear ALL that replied, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. I really appreciate it. The are BOTH stunning cases, perfect platforms to build on in there own right.

The decision was extremely difficult to make, notwithstanding the processing times and stunning builds on here.

I hope I am happy with my decision, I am sure I will be.

Now the wait begins.

Keep the awesome builds, ideas and user pictures coming please.

Kind regards,

BIQ


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Dear ALL that replied, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. I really appreciate it. The are BOTH stunning cases, perfect platforms to build on in there own right.
> 
> The decision was extremely difficult to make, notwithstanding the processing times and stunning builds on here.
> 
> I hope I am happy with my decision, I am sure I will be.
> 
> Now the wait begins.
> 
> Keep the awesome builds, ideas and user pictures coming please.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> BIQ


Hahaha ! What did you pick finally ?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907*
> 
> Add me to the list of BH7 owners. It just arrived. The build begins this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me . . . . .

Need to start shopping for my Halloween costume pretty soon . . .


----------



## Bear907

You've got some time I think there Diva







It won't be reminding anyone of halloween when I'm done with it.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907*
> 
> You've got some time I think there Diva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be reminding anyone of halloween when I'm done with it.


Or just counteract by naming your build : BH7 Halloween Pumpkin


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hahaha ! What did you pick finally ?


I decided on the S8









As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.

Really excited. Now for the wait









** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I decided on the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.
> 
> Really excited. Now for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???


nice thing about S8 is you can clearly see you video cards


----------



## Mega Man

Reverse layout same thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I am going crazy looking at all these wonderful CaseLabs builds here. I am really torn between the SMA8 I have on order and the S8.
> 
> Every time I think I want one case, the other then appeals to me and so on. All these wonderful builds and stunning cases from Caselabs dont help.
> 
> I am literally losing sleep over my order.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 900D. 2 x 480 rads, one on top, one on side. Primochill flex tubing, Aquacomputer 450 Aqualis Res, with attached D5 pump.
> 
> I want to change to rigid tubing. I love the fact that the SMA8 has LOTS of room, easy to work with. But it is similar to my 900D build in size and layout (that is where any similarity stops, sorry to mention it in a CaseLabs thread). But I feel that I will have room to spare and that I can basically transfer my existing build over easily.
> 
> I love the idea of the horizontal motherboard in the S8. Will be able to finally see the expensive water blocks on the graphics cards. I currently have 2 980's, but will most probably go single 1080Ti or Titan 1080 when released.
> 
> I have 3 x RX360 rads available for the S8 as well.
> 
> I am worried that I wont have enough room once everything is in place in the S8. Buying the pedestal would be a solution, but routing water cooling to it sounds problematic. I am not very skilled with building. Like to keep things simple and easy.
> 
> Those that have the S8, do you wish it was larger? Do you wish you had purchased the SMA8 instead?
> 
> Please help me decide. I will need to confirm with CaseLabs in the next few days at the latest.
> 
> Cheers


Why pick between great and great. Puck both and be happy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Honestly, if you want to do a build where it's essentially a 1-1 transfer (little more involved, but not much) the SMA8 is going to be the ticket. The S8 is a great chassis, however, in my opinion, the SMA8 is a better chassis overall. It has more room, features, and is less cumbersome. I think you made the right choice.Especially if you're going to be using rigid tubing. The SMA8 allows for greater freedom of loops to be installed as well, rigid or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I second this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M8 the best CL case.
Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hahahahahaha, Mega-man, I was close to buying both









I wish I could.

The most amazing thing at this point (obviously waiting for delivery) is the AWESOME customer service from KC at CaseLabs









Very rare to get such amazing customer service and communication, especially from a company that is really busy with orders from Resellers and Government.

Communication and support is second to none. An individual and company that stands behind what they do.

Thank you.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hahahahahaha, Mega-man, I was close to buying both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could.
> 
> The most amazing thing at this point (obviously waiting for delivery) is the AWESOME customer service from KC at CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very rare to get such amazing customer service and communication, especially from a company that is really busy with orders from Resellers and Government.
> 
> Communication and support is second to none. An individual and company that stands behind what they do.
> 
> Thank you.


Great news ! Enjoy your new case !
Quote:


> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???.


Needs confirmation, but i guess a 360 rad fits in there.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hahaha ! What did you pick finally ?
> 
> 
> 
> I decided on the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.
> 
> Really excited. Now for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???
Click to expand...

Congratulations!

Good choice on getting the S8!









After doing so many builds over the past decades, with a conventional upright tower, the horizontal motherboard and cube layout of the S8 was a pleasant change for me.

As you mentioned, you can configure the S8 to have even more space with a pedestal in the future, if needed.
You can even make it shorter, by purchasing the S8S panels, lol.

I had an RX360 rad mounted in the lower left-side in mine, that was with the regular switch panel, without the usb option. The usb cables may leave less room for clearance with a "fat" rad such as the RX360.

But there are many options for the rad. placement in the S8, top-mounted, front flex-bay, lower left-side, and there is even the option of putting a 240 rad on the floor as well.
And then there is the pedestal, which can hold two 360's, even the psu and or the pumps.
But there is still plenty of room without the ped., as you will see when you get your case.

Looking forward to seeing how you do with the build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hahahahahaha, Mega-man, I was close to buying both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could.
> 
> The most amazing thing at this point (obviously waiting for delivery) is the AWESOME customer service from KC at CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very rare to get such amazing customer service and communication, especially from a company that is really busy with orders from Resellers and Government.
> 
> Communication and support is second to none. An individual and company that stands behind what they do.
> 
> Thank you.


I'll second that, CaseLabs has been an outstanding company.

A super high-quality product, great support and customer service, second to none.


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I decided on the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.
> 
> Really excited. Now for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???


you should have got the sma8 !!

hahahahaha






























poor belowaverageiq has been stressing about this for a while now and his been very confused (not hard for him) as to which case to get.

PS: were good friends so his been using my shoulder to cry on during this tough time of life decisions.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I decided on the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.
> 
> Really excited. Now for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???
> 
> 
> 
> you should have got the sma8 !!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor belowaverageiq has been stressing about this for a while now and his been very confused (not hard for him) as to which case to get.
> 
> PS: were good friends so his been using my shoulder to cry on during this tough time of life decisions.
Click to expand...

Well, in all fairness, it can be a tough decision, lol.

I was all over the ballpark when I was choosing my first CaseLabs case.
I had even considered getting the massive TX10, but got shot down on that one by my wife, lol.
Not because of the cost, but the shear size of that beast. "Where are you going to put a case that big?"
Me: "I'll make room for it!"
She didn't buy that argument though.

Best scenario is if you have the budget to buy several different CaseLabs cases, and some people on this forum certainly do!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I decided on the S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned (thank you) I can make the S8 larger, but I cannot make the SMA8 smaller. Although the SMA8 would have been a perfect 1 to 1 swap, I want a fresh change in design, aesthetics and the challenge of a new loop.
> 
> Really excited. Now for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Does a 360 rad fit on the side lower chamber behind the I/O panel with the mount???
> 
> 
> 
> you should have got the sma8 !!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor belowaverageiq has been stressing about this for a while now and his been very confused (not hard for him) as to which case to get.
> 
> PS: were good friends so his been using my shoulder to cry on during this tough time of life decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in all fairness, it can be a tough decision, lol.
> 
> I was all over the ballpark when I was choosing my first CaseLabs case.
> I had even considered getting the massive TX10, but got shot down on that one by my wife, lol.
> Not because of the cost, but the shear size of that beast. "Where are you going to put a case that big?"
> Me: "I'll make room for it!"
> She didn't buy that argument though.
> 
> Best scenario is if you have the budget to buy several different CaseLabs cases, and some people on this forum certainly do!
Click to expand...

and i love my tx 10. best buy i ever made !!! @Case Labs
can we still get accessories in custom paint jobs ( meaning two tone how i want ) or is that dead too ? )( if it is i need to make a 2k purchase now, when i dont have 2k to throw at this :/

babys, they dont just eat and poop, they absorb monies too :/

in other news i found i will need 4 peds for my basment ( and i can fit another in it but i want the space for airflow in the top . for a total of something like 24x480s ( monstas of course ) if i choose to use the space for rads....... can anyone say passive build ?


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> babys, they dont just eat and poop, they absorb monies too :/


glad i dont have any of them thingos


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> you should have got the sma8 !!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor belowaverageiq has been stressing about this for a while now and his been very confused (not hard for him) as to which case to get.
> 
> PS: were good friends so his been using my shoulder to cry on during this tough time of life decisions.


Frienemy?


----------



## ckoons1

Hey guys
What is the advantage to having a pedestal on the giant caselab cases?
Thx


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hey guys
> What is the advantage to having a pedestal on the giant caselab cases?
> Thx


Manhood.

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hey guys
> What is the advantage to having a pedestal on the giant caselab cases?
> Thx


Moar radiators, making a case taller than you, fitting in multiple systems.... Just a few that come to mind.


----------



## ckoons1

LOL...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hey guys
> What is the advantage to having a pedestal on the giant caselab cases?
> Thx


You can run the pedestal as the computer radiator furnace and leave the top side very cool with fans only.


----------



## ckoons1




----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Frienemy?












hahahaha


----------



## ssgtnubb

I was able to grab a S8S, gunmetal exterior and white interior. Super stoked.


----------



## niklot1981

I think, I back to my S3 in a new painting style design... soon


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I was able to grab a S8S, gunmetal exterior and white interior. Super stoked.


Now you'll be able to fit all your gear, and still have a compact case.

And a darn good quality case, at that.
Nice color combination.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> I think, I back to my S3 in a new painting style design... soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!









Looking forward to seeing the new design!


----------



## rolldog

Agreed, KC has helped me out multiple times when I ordered my TH10A and kept changing it up. Very, very helpful, and patient.


----------



## IT Diva

Hi Guys,

I need a bit of help from the S5 owners . . .

I'm planning to jump on the two tone availability window this week for a black and white S5 (or maybe two)

I always try to use Caselabs cases for my more exotic builds, so I'm looking to make it a chiller build with custom flat dual res up top below a full window top panel and a dual plate style heat exchanger on a lighted midplate mod and a full width front window mod to show it off.

Can someone tell me the approximate dimensions in the pic below . . .



I need to fit a module similar to this one, transversely on the midplate, with room above for the flat res . .

I expect to have to go to 35X, DDC pumps, as I'm virtually certain that the D5's won't fit:



Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a bit of help from the S5 owners . . .
> 
> I'm planning to jump on the two tone availability window this week for a black and white S5 (or maybe two)
> 
> I always try to use Caselabs cases for my more exotic builds, so I'm looking to make it a chiller build with custom flat dual res up top below a full window top panel and a dual plate style heat exchanger on a lighted midplate mod and a full width front window mod to show it off.
> 
> Can someone tell me the approximate dimensions in the pic below . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fit a module similar to this one, transversely on the midplate, with room above for the flat res . .
> 
> I expect to have to go to 35X, DDC pumps, as I'm virtually certain that the D5's won't fit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene


Hey D, Grey matter (S5) is at the university so I can not take the measurements for you now. But maybe this pic will help you judge the bottom compartment heigth. I did fit a d5 there with a shoggy sandwich:


----------



## ruffhi

The front of my S5 is off right now which is throwing the rest of the case into the wobble area. If I measure at the back of the case (the back is still on), I get 123mm for the bottom measurement (lip to lip) and 202mm for the top measurement (top of motherboard tray to lip).

Did you look through the technical manual?

My S5 is downstairs and open ... ask away re measurements. I have just a few pictures in my Liquorice Allsorts build ... including squeezing in a double pump monster into that side region.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a bit of help from the S5 owners . . .
> 
> I'm planning to jump on the two tone availability window this week for a black and white S5 (or maybe two)
> 
> I always try to use Caselabs cases for my more exotic builds, so I'm looking to make it a chiller build with custom flat dual res up top below a full window top panel and a dual plate style heat exchanger on a lighted midplate mod and a full width front window mod to show it off.
> 
> Can someone tell me the approximate dimensions in the pic below . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fit a module similar to this one, transversely on the midplate, with room above for the flat res . .
> 
> I expect to have to go to 35X, DDC pumps, as I'm virtually certain that the D5's won't fit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Hey D, Grey matter (S5) is at the university so I can not take the measurements for you now. But maybe this pic will help you judge the bottom compartment heigth. I did fit a d5 there with a shoggy sandwich:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The front of my S5 is off right now which is throwing the rest of the case into the wobble area. If I measure at the back of the case (the back is still on), I get 123mm for the bottom measurement (lip to lip) and 202mm for the top measurement (top of motherboard tray to lip).
> 
> Did you look through the technical manual?
> 
> My S5 is downstairs and open ... ask away re measurements. I have just a few pictures in my Liquorice Allsorts build ... including squeezing in a double pump monster into that side region.


Thanks guys, looks like there's at least a bit over 100mm in height to slide something in there . . .

The dimension I forgot to ask, is how much depth is there . . .



I'm looking to see if I can squeeze a pair of dual 92mm, 54mm thick rads in there with 1 set of fans . . .

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23922/ex-rad-710/Black_Ice_Nemesis_GTX_M184_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s759

It looks like it may just fit.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks guys, looks like there's at least a bit over 100mm in height to slide something in there . . .
> 
> The dimension I forgot to ask, is how much depth is there . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to see if I can squeeze a pair of dual 92mm, 54mm thick rads in there with 1 set of fans . . .
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23922/ex-rad-710/Black_Ice_Nemesis_GTX_M184_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s759
> 
> It looks like it may just fit.


[I



And, yes I fit a D5 w/ 240 Res, in an S5... Still in the rough though...


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The dimension I forgot to ask, is how much depth is there . . .


The tech manual has that exact measurement at 82.5mm.


----------



## akira749

@IT Diva

Height of the bottom chamber from the case floor to the edge of the upper lip is 130mm

Depth of the bottom chamber from the inside edge to the divider wall is 85mm

Height of the main chamber from the top of the motherboard tray to the bottom of the top frame rail is 204mm


----------



## IT Diva

Thanks everyone for the info . . .

Looks like I can fit a pair of dual 92mm rads in with regular 25mm fans, as long as I relieve the chassis divider and add an exhaust fan in the bottom of the flex bay side so the airflow doesn't stall on the backside of the rad.

With a hybrid cooling system the chiller doesn't run until delta t hits a preset point, and then it cuts off when a preset negative delta t is reached.

That way, for low load tasks, surfing the net and emailing, or watching vids etc., the small rads manage the cooling without the noise or power demand of the chiller.

Thanks again everyone . .

D.


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok question for my Caselabs family with the SMA8 how have you guys found is the best way to light up the top area around the top of the MB/CPU. I am running the long LED Strips on the left hand side of the case top and bottom and it lights all that area up good but the radiator and fans block the light from getting to the top of the MB pretty good. I have thought about some of those little spot light LEDs but I am worried they will be too focused beam and make it look odd vs a Flood beam. Any help or what you guys have done.


----------



## rolldog

Quick question, I want to change out the power and reset buttons on my TH10A to stainless instead of black and a different color LED. From what I can tell, they're both momentary switches, but the power switch has a 19mm diameter and the reset switch has a 16mm diameter. I already have 2 switches like I want to change them out with, but they're both 19mm switches. Do you think there's enough room on the chassis and the IO panel to increase the 16mm reset switch to a 19mm using a step drill bit or should I keep it safe and just order a 16mm momentary switch for the reset button?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quick question, I want to change out the power and reset buttons on my TH10A to stainless instead of black and a different color LED. From what I can tell, they're both momentary switches, but the power switch has a 19mm diameter and the reset switch has a 16mm diameter. I already have 2 switches like I want to change them out with, but they're both 19mm switches. Do you think there's enough room on the chassis and the IO panel to increase the 16mm reset switch to a 19mm using a step drill bit or should I keep it safe and just order a 16mm momentary switch for the reset button?


The different sizes makes it just that much less likely to push the wrong one . . . .

Order the 16 in the style/color you want.

D.


----------



## rolldog

That's what I decided to do. Even though the switches look different, I think the non-uniformity of the size of each switch looks better, however subtle of a difference it makes.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Agreed, KC has helped me out multiple times when I ordered my TH10A and kept changing it up. Very, very helpful, and patient.


KC must be a saint. I have made quite a few changes and it has not been a problem









Some might say "you get what you pay for", sure. The CaseLabs cases are awesome. But how often in today's society do you find a great product, but let down by customer service.

I could not imagine the number of messages KC receives from new customers, let alone changes.

Great work KC and CaseLabs, thank you.


----------



## alltheGHz

hey guys, been a while since I've commented in here.

it looks like cl is gonna have one last run of colored cases?

is there any chance they will come back?

what have i missed in the past 100 pages or so?


----------



## The Fire Rises

I just bought a EK-CoolStream CE 560 to put in the basement of my SMA8. I have the 560 rad mount, but after the rad got here today, I went to install it, and the mount points on the rad and the bracket are no where near close on many of them, has anyone else had this issue? I also had to unbend the mounting points on the rad, some were bent down, some up, and the fins are also not in the greatest shape. So I am highly doubting that it is the mount its self since everything I have got through CaseLabs so far has been amazing. I was one large package that came and everything that was in the package was in great shape, other then the rad box and rad so far. Thanks for any input


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fire Rises*
> 
> I just bought a EK-CoolStream CE 560 to put in the basement of my SMA8. I have the 560 rad mount, but after the rad got here today, I went to install it, and the mount points on the rad and the bracket are no where near close on many of them, has anyone else had this issue? I also had to unbend the mounting points on the rad, some were bent down, some up, and the fins are also not in the greatest shape. So I am highly doubting that it is the mount its self since everything I have got through CaseLabs so far has been amazing. I was one large package that came and everything that was in the package was in great shape, other then the rad box and rad so far. Thanks for any input


Can you take a picture of the misalignment of the rad and the rad mount?


----------



## The Fire Rises

20160718_234426.jpg 4067k .jpg file


20160718_234442.jpg 2860k .jpg file


20160718_234457.jpg 1049k .jpg file


20160718_234518.jpg 3007k .jpg file


20160718_234556.jpg 3146k .jpg file


20160718_234617.jpg 3273k .jpg file


I have more as well, I tried positioning it and flipping it over and over and no matter what it was off a bit each time. The fins also are bent in several spots. The mounting points also had some bent inwards, and some out... which at first I thought might be due to being hit in transit and was not a big deal since I could bend them back out.. but the ones that are bent out I do not understand, since that would mean that they had been hit from underneath. The rad box was also the only box in the package of 5 box total that was bend up on the edges and rough looking.


----------



## ssgtnubb

So got my first Caselabs case today, a good ole' S8S. I know everyone has talked on quality but my God it's got to be seen in person. It truly is such an amazing quality. It'Ll be a few weeks before I start my build, heading to Baton Rouge this weekend for a Tae Kwon do tournament and then one more week on my MBA and then the fun begins lol


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So got my first Caselabs case today, a good ole' S8S. I know everyone has talked on quality but my God it's got to be seen in person. It truly is such an amazing quality. It'Ll be a few weeks before I start my build, heading to Baton Rouge this weekend for a Tae Kwon do tournament and then one more week on my MBA and then the fun begins lol


Not an easy find, congrats !


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> hey guys, been a while since I've commented in here.
> 
> it looks like cl is gonna have one last run of colored cases?
> 
> is there any chance they will come back?
> 
> what have i missed in the past 100 pages or so?


From what I've read it's just the two tone orders that are being discontinued. No mention was made of losing out on the ability to order as a solid colour, in one of three colours (black, gunmetal, or ehite).

If you are planning on ordering a case, you'll want to do such soon, as there will be a temporary suspension if orders happening come August 1st.


----------



## IT Diva

Thinking about the S5 build I have planned for the two tone S5, . . . Just 2 more days until the window of opportunity opens . . .

And there is not much available in matx X99 boards, and internal height wise, it's going to be iffy about getting the heat exchangers and pumps in

And then it hit me







. . . Isn't the S8S the same height as an S5, both with 7 bays, the only difference being that the mobo tray is a little lower in the S5 and the S8S is close to 3" wider ?

Of course there is no S8S to order, but it looks like it could be pieced together with all the chassis parts and panels still being available . . .

Except the front panel . . .

Wonder if a regular S8 panel can be sectioned . . . .









Guess it's time to email KC . .

Darlene


----------



## ruffhi

Darlene ... you can get the S8S by ordering an S8 and then buying a conversion kit. Expensive ... but doable.

I can't seem to find the conversion kit but here is the S8S Front Cover ($47.95) or was it the S8S Front Chassis Section ($34.95) that you were worried about?.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Darlene ... you can get the S8S by ordering an S8 and then buying a conversion kit. Expensive ... but doable.
> 
> I can't seem to find the conversion kit but here is the S8S Front Cover ($47.95) or was it the S8S Front Chassis Section ($34.95) that you were worried about?.


Hey thanks . . . +R

I must need another cup of wake the f up

Didn't see it listed there, I was looking at the pics and it's not pictured, but is listed.

Looks like I can get all the pieces, and make it a two tone to match the S5

I found all the chassis parts, doors, and top panels, . . . so everything is available
















Not cheap, but not deal breaker expensive either to be able to use a top tier mobo.

D.


----------



## ruffhi

This post has some rough sketchup comparisons between the different mercury cases.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1507210/caselabs-announces-the-nova-x2m-x2-x5-on-hold-indefinitely/1100_100#post_24033402


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Darlene ... you can get the S8S by ordering an S8 and then buying a conversion kit. Expensive ... but doable.
> 
> I can't seem to find the conversion kit but here is the S8S Front Cover ($47.95) or was it the S8S Front Chassis Section ($34.95) that you were worried about?.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks . . . +R
> 
> I must need another cup of wake the f up
> 
> Didn't see it listed there, I was looking at the pics and it's not pictured, but is listed.
> 
> Looks like I can get all the pieces, and make it a two tone to match the S5
> 
> I found all the chassis parts, doors, and top panels, . . . so everything is available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap, but not deal breaker expensive either to be able to use a top tier mobo.
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you can certainly still get all the necessary panels to make the S8S conversion.
Idk why CaseLabs never did release the S8S "conversion kit" that they had mentioned some time ago, but at least it's still doable.

That would also eliminate the height issue you didn't like with the regular S8, lol.

As much as I like the S5, the MATX limitation prevented me from getting one, I wanted to be able to keep using an ATX board.

Imo, the S8-to-S8S option would be ideal for you, and you already have an S8, so why not go for it!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Darlene ... you can get the S8S by ordering an S8 and then buying a conversion kit. Expensive ... but doable.
> 
> I can't seem to find the conversion kit but here is the S8S Front Cover ($47.95) or was it the S8S Front Chassis Section ($34.95) that you were worried about?.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks . . . +R
> 
> I must need another cup of wake the f up
> 
> Didn't see it listed there, I was looking at the pics and it's not pictured, but is listed.
> 
> Looks like I can get all the pieces, and make it a two tone to match the S5
> 
> I found all the chassis parts, doors, and top panels, . . . so everything is available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap, but not deal breaker expensive either to be able to use a top tier mobo.
> 
> D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can certainly still get all the necessary panels to make the S8S conversion.
> Idk why CaseLabs never did release the S8S "conversion kit" that they had mentioned some time ago, but at least it's still doable.
> 
> That would also eliminate the height issue you didn't like with the regular S8, lol.
> 
> As much as I like the S5, the MATX limitation prevented me from getting one, I wanted to be able to keep using an ATX board.
> 
> Imo, the S8-to-S8S option would be ideal for you, and you already have an S8, so why not go for it!
Click to expand...

Just priced it out, without forgetting little things like a mobo tray and front switch panel - I/O . . .

And for everything for a piecemeal S8S configured like I'd have an S8 configured, it's about $500, which is only a few $$ more than a comparable S8.

I was quite pleasantly surprised.









Making my list and checking it twice . . .

Darlene


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> hey guys, been a while since I've commented in here.
> 
> it looks like cl is gonna have one last run of colored cases?
> 
> is there any chance they will come back?
> 
> what have i missed in the past 100 pages or so?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it's just the two tone orders that are being discontinued. No mention was made of losing out on the ability to order as a solid colour, in one of three colours (black, gunmetal, or ehite).
> 
> If you are planning on ordering a case, you'll want to do such soon, as there will be a temporary suspension if orders happening come August 1st.
Click to expand...

There's actually another thread CL started saying there would be a hold on all orders until they could get caught up. This will be the last month for ordering for a while.

edit:
HERE it is


----------



## ssgtnubb

With this type of order situation, I'm wondering where's the expansion point where Caselabs decides to make the CAPEX expenditure and expand their manufacturing facility and hire more bodies. This is a good problem to deal with, just maintaining the balance is the issue.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a bit of help from the S5 owners . . .
> 
> I need to fit a module similar to this one, transversely on the midplate, with room above for the flat res . .
> 
> I expect to have to go to 35X, DDC pumps, as I'm virtually certain that the D5's won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene


Holy moly, that thing is beautiful! Sorry I can't help since don't own S5 but that chiller + pump setup


----------



## Mega Man

That's just the heat exchangers and pumps


----------



## MR-e

I'm a simple man, I see aesthetically pleasing electronics, I +rep


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thinking about the S5 build I have planned for the two tone S5, . . . Just 2 more days until the window of opportunity opens . . .
> 
> And there is not much available in matx X99 boards, and internal height wise, it's going to be iffy about getting the heat exchangers and pumps in
> 
> And then it hit me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Isn't the S8S the same height as an S5, both with 7 bays, the only difference being that the mobo tray is a little lower in the S5 and the S8S is close to 3" wider ?
> 
> Of course there is no S8S to order, but it looks like it could be pieced together with all the chassis parts and panels still being available . . .
> 
> Except the front panel . . .
> 
> Wonder if a regular S8 panel can be sectioned . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to email KC . .
> 
> Darlene


S8S by parts is just under $500 not including shipping, at least the way I spec'd it out.

But then you already know that if you've ordered the chassis piecemeal. That's my plan if no other similar cases appear on the horizon before the end of the year, and that is highly doubtful.









I'm ordering a white exterior gunmetal interior, the exact opposite colors of the parts I had left over from my current S8S build, but that's ok, the case is not for me, for someone else, most likely a Kaby Lake 7700K Maximus 9 Extreme build.

I have this crazy feeling I should order the S8S parts NOW, since I'm fearful the next few weeks business shake-up who knows what may be cut back. or EOL'd, a part of me wants to order the box of parts and place it in a closet for safe keeping until January.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a bit of help from the S5 owners . . .
> 
> I need to fit a module similar to this one, transversely on the midplate, with room above for the flat res . .
> 
> I expect to have to go to 35X, DDC pumps, as I'm virtually certain that the D5's won't fit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly, that thing is beautiful! Sorry I can't help since don't own S5 but that chiller + pump setup
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words,

It's the exchanger/pumps module of this chiller build . . . .

Turns out I can get well below dew point on the coolest, driest days with just one chiller running.

Having the 2 exchangers in parallel transfers a lot of BTUs.

Building another exchanger setup just like it for the two tone, a la carte, S8S that should be here about the end of August.

The S8's extra width over the S5 should have enough room for a pump on each end of the exchangers so I'm not so height limited.


----------



## Barefooter

@IT Diva so you have a Case Labs case coming next month, you are ready to order yet another one!

I'm just curious... how many cases do you currently own?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> @IT Diva so you have a Case Labs case coming next month, you are ready to order yet another one!
> 
> I'm just curious... how many cases do you currently own?


The lead time on case parts shows about 4 weeks, so since the S8S is ordered as individual parts, I'm expecting end of August or so.

I got my order in today for a two tone S5, so that should be here by October-ish.

With the two-tone and custom ordering coming to an end, I figured I better get what I might want in the next year or so while I still can.

Which is all OK, as it's really hot and miserable here all summer and I don't get much done except the planning and parts ordering.

The S8S and S5 will be my 4th and 5th Caselabs cases,

Also a pair of Thermaltake Core X9's, and a P5,

Plus the NZXT 820 the with the chiller build,

a couple regular old phantoms, one reverse atx modded, and

4 tech benches . . .Dimastech Easy XL, Easy V3 and the Mini, plus a big Phobya aluminum one . . .

Ahhh, forgot the Phantom 630's on the shelving rack . . . and a couple SFF mitx builds stashed wherever I could get them out of the way.

All but a very few of the cases have current builds in them.

Darlene


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just curious, what do you do with all of these builds?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just curious, what do you do with all of these builds?


Whatever she wants.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Lol, we'll don't we all lol


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just curious, what do you do with all of these builds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just curious, what do you do with all of these builds?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever she wants.
Click to expand...

Find the inspiration for what to try next . . .

I like to do what hasn't been done, or at least seldom done well, and challenge myself.

Things I like, I integrate into following builds with a new twist, things that didn't come off as hoped, sit on a shelf as a reminder of what Not to do, or how not to do it.

Once it gets to be more in the way, than serving a purpose, I give it to someone or a team at work who needs something better than what the company gave them.

D.


----------



## Barefooter

So I count 10 cases not including the test benches or SFF cases stashed away.

Well... I'll be looking forward to the build logs once the weather cools down.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> So I count 10 cases not including the test benches or SFF cases stashed away.
> 
> Well... I'll be looking forward to the build logs once the weather cools down.


I might do one for the S8S, but over the years, I seem to find they just take time away from actually building.

No doubt I have old build logs started that I don't even remember are there.

It's not like a lot of people follow my builds anyway, since I have as great a loathing of black themes and the industrial look as I do for cats.

D.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> So I count 10 cases not including the test benches or SFF cases stashed away.
> 
> Well... I'll be looking forward to the build logs once the weather cools down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do one for the S8S, but over the years, I seem to find they just take time away from actually building.
> 
> No doubt I have old build logs started that I don't even remember are there.
> 
> It's not like a lot of people follow my builds anyway, since I have as great a loathing of black themes and the industrial look *as I do for cats.*
> 
> D.
Click to expand...


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Find the inspiration for what to try next . . .
> 
> I like to do what hasn't been done, or at least seldom done well, and challenge myself.
> 
> Things I like, I integrate into following builds with a new twist, things that didn't come off as hoped, sit on a shelf as a reminder of what Not to do, or how not to do it.
> 
> Once it gets to be more in the way, than serving a purpose, I give it to someone or a team at work who needs something better than what the company gave them.
> 
> D.


You're quite the builder, awesome !


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> So I count 10 cases not including the test benches or SFF cases stashed away.
> 
> Well... I'll be looking forward to the build logs once the weather cools down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do one for the S8S, but over the years, I seem to find they just take time away from actually building.
> 
> No doubt I have old build logs started that I don't even remember are there.
> 
> It's not like a lot of people follow my builds anyway, since I have as great a loathing of black themes and the industrial look *as I do for cats.*
> 
> D.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If looks could kill, I'd be in some serious trouble from a certain feline . . .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If looks could kill, I'd be in some serious trouble from a certain feline . . .


Thought you were talking about me for sec Diva









TCO


----------



## wermad

Anyone have a THW10????


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone have a THW10????


Is that the case big enough for me to build a computer AND hide in it?


----------



## wermad

Its pocket size!






























Its the "flag-ship" case right now after they retired the TX10 "godzilla"


----------



## IT Diva

Having ordered a two tone S5 the other day when the window opened, I wanted to revisit the idea of putting a rad, either 240 or 360 in the drives compartment to allow for windows in the top and front.

I searched for build logs with rads in the drive area, but came up with zip . .

Anyway, thanks to the pics in the tech gallery on Caselabs, some really good dimensions for the S5 are easy to work from.

It really seemed that there might well be a rad with truly minimal width additional to the 120 mm core, and with a minimalist bracket, that having a rad in the drive compartment should be doable . . .

So I looked at rad specs, and the Alphacools are really narrow, the UT60 spec'd at 126mm, and the XSPC rad brackets spec at 130mm, which should then have 5mm clearance.

I measured the XT45 360 I had handy, and it was 124mm so I thought it was worth checking out and ordered some of the XSPC brackets.

Turns out that this should actually work, . . .just surprised that I haven't seen it done . . .

Your thoughts please . . am I missing something . .


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Having ordered a two tone S5 the other day when the window opened, I wanted to revisit the idea of putting a rad, either 240 or 360 in the drives compartment to allow for windows in the top and front.
> 
> I searched for build logs with rads in the drive area, but came up with zip . .
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the pics in the tech gallery on Caselabs, some really good dimensions for the S5 are easy to work from.
> 
> It really seemed that there might well be a rad with truly minimal width additional to the 120 mm core, and with a minimalist bracket, that having a rad in the drive compartment should be doable . . .
> 
> So I looked at rad specs, and the Alphacools are really narrow, the UT60 spec'd at 126mm, and the XSPC rad brackets spec at 130mm, which should then have 5mm clearance.
> 
> I measured the XT45 360 I had handy, and it was 124mm so I thought it was worth checking out and ordered some of the XSPC brackets.
> 
> Turns out that this should actually work, . . .just surprised that I haven't seen it done . . .
> 
> Your thoughts please . . am I missing something . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry if I missed this before Darlene. Yes it can be done. It was my original plan for Grey matter but along the way I figure 1x360 and 1x240 was more than enough for my need and used that space for the pump/drain setup. Now I saw someone which did that either to the S5 or S3 let's see if I can find his post...


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Having ordered a two tone S5 the other day when the window opened, I wanted to revisit the idea of putting a rad, either 240 or 360 in the drives compartment to allow for windows in the top and front.
> 
> I searched for build logs with rads in the drive area, but came up with zip . .
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the pics in the tech gallery on Caselabs, some really good dimensions for the S5 are easy to work from.
> 
> It really seemed that there might well be a rad with truly minimal width additional to the 120 mm core, and with a minimalist bracket, that having a rad in the drive compartment should be doable . . .
> 
> So I looked at rad specs, and the Alphacools are really narrow, the UT60 spec'd at 126mm, and the XSPC rad brackets spec at 130mm, which should then have 5mm clearance.
> 
> I measured the XT45 360 I had handy, and it was 124mm so I thought it was worth checking out and ordered some of the XSPC brackets.
> 
> Turns out that this should actually work, . . .just surprised that I haven't seen it done . . .
> 
> Your thoughts please . . am I missing something . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wanted to do exactly this to my S5-D when I got it. Even ordered the S8 side mount to see if it would fit or could be modded... However there is one more measurement you need that they didn't show though - the opening size (taking the lips on both the midchassis and baseplateinto account) is 124mm. There was one build in a S3 early on in this thread with a 240mm rad in place, no build log though. They did it by cutting through and hard-mounting the rad to the inside of the midchassis. That approach might be your better direction, I think you could just barely fit a UT60 + push fans that way.

I did find that that area fit a SFX psu very nicely, however. The rear venting cuts out to match the psu almost exactly


----------



## Gabrielzm

Found one in a s3 but I recall another one in a S5 with pics of the two fan holes and rad drills on the mid bottom chamber plate.

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/5410#post_21950639


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Having ordered a two tone S5 the other day when the window opened, I wanted to revisit the idea of putting a rad, either 240 or 360 in the drives compartment to allow for windows in the top and front.
> 
> I searched for build logs with rads in the drive area, but came up with zip . .
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the pics in the tech gallery on Caselabs, some really good dimensions for the S5 are easy to work from.
> 
> It really seemed that there might well be a rad with truly minimal width additional to the 120 mm core, and with a minimalist bracket, that having a rad in the drive compartment should be doable . . .
> 
> So I looked at rad specs, and the Alphacools are really narrow, the UT60 spec'd at 126mm, and the XSPC rad brackets spec at 130mm, which should then have 5mm clearance.
> 
> I measured the XT45 360 I had handy, and it was 124mm so I thought it was worth checking out and ordered some of the XSPC brackets.
> 
> Turns out that this should actually work, . . .just surprised that I haven't seen it done . . .
> 
> Your thoughts please . . am I missing something . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do exactly this to my S5-D when I got it. Even ordered the S8 side mount to see if it would fit or could be modded... However there is one more measurement you need that they didn't show though - the opening size (taking the lips on both the midchassis and baseplateinto account) is 124mm. There was one build in a S3 early on in this thread with a 240mm rad in place, no build log though. They did it by cutting through and hard-mounting the rad to the inside of the midchassis. That approach might be your better direction, I think you could just barely fit a UT60 + push fans that way.
> 
> I did find that that area fit a SFX psu very nicely, however. The rear venting cuts out to match the psu almost exactly
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Found one in a s3 but I recall another one in a S5 with pics of the two fan holes and rad drills on the mid bottom chamber plate.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/5410#post_21950639


Thanks for the link . . I knew some of you younger folks would have a better memory than I do these days . .

I thought about the UT 60 and mounting it to the mid chassis panel with push fans on the outside . . .

There's enough space between the upper and lower panel lips to clear the 120mm fans, but probably not the 126mm width of an Alphacool rad, so you'd kinda have to have that assembled when you assemble the case.

Using the XT45, everything would fit inside the panel lips and still have almost 10mm to the mid chassis, the PSU side of which could possibly have a pull fan for better flow thru the rad.

It also looks like it could be installed by removing the 2 screws and tweaking up a tad on the mid chassis to get the rad in under the lip, and then re-installing them once the rad was in the chamber.

I'm really kind of impatient to try this out, now that it seems so doable . .

Just wish I didn't have to wait so long for the S5, but like all the other CLs . . . It'll be well worth it, I'm sure.

Darlene


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks for the link . . I knew some of you younger folks would have a better memory than I do these days . .
> 
> I thought about the UT 60 and mounting it to the mid chassis panel with push fans on the outside . . .
> 
> There's enough space between the upper and lower panel lips to clear the 120mm fans, but probably not the 126mm width of an Alphacool rad, so you'd kinda have to have that assembled when you assemble the case.
> 
> Using the XT45, everything would fit inside the panel lips and still have almost 10mm to the mid chassis, the PSU side of which could possibly have a pull fan for better flow thru the rad.
> 
> It also looks like it could be installed by removing the 2 screws and tweaking up a tad on the mid chassis to get the rad in under the lip, and then re-installing them once the rad was in the chamber.
> 
> I'm really kind of impatient to try this out, now that it seems so doable . .
> 
> Just wish I didn't have to wait so long for the S5, but like all the other CLs . . . It'll be well worth it, I'm sure.
> 
> Darlene


Played with that a little back then - found out IIRC that you would need to undo all screws for the midchassis & try to rotate it; I didn't force things too far worrying about scratches, plus it won't lift far before you contact the PCI Cage & cover plates. I'm thinking you could fill the remaining space if you go 45mm with a couple of gaskets to bring the rad back out. Or maybe space the fans out from the rad with an thick acrylic spacer that could be edge-lit with a RGB strip?

_edit:_ Putting fans on the other side of the midchassis would likely not work due to interference or blockage with the PSU. Just had another idea - cutting away most of the side of the midchassis and making an offset rad mount to bolt from the inside. That way you could take back the extra space for a second set of fans; plus you might be able to remove/install semi-easily depending on what else you place in front of the psu...


----------



## Revan654

Anyone able to help me out? I'm looking for some suggestions what to do with my PC/watercooling setup.

Case: S8S
Rads: Hardware Labs 240 SR2 MP | 120 SR2 MP | x2 GTS360
Res & Pump: Swiftech D5 with 150 Alphacool Res
GPU: MSI GTX 980 Ti (with EK water Block)
CPU: i7 5960x
Harddrives: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 1TB | x4 Western Digital Green 6TB

The problem I'm currently facing is three things
1. The 980 Ti waterblock keeps hitting Fans or Rads when placed under neath (I already have the extended top where The rads are currently be housed.
2. The temps seem a bit high on the CPU (When I'm only running at Stock settings). Their sitting around 40C. Where my other PC temp is much lower When I did a comparison.
3. I think I need to move the res & Pump else where, Any Ideas? It's a very tight squeeze between rad/res and my Motherboard. Which did case me break my first motherboard.

I believe GTS Rads need to removed due to the low flow rate GTS has. I would like to get two 360 60mm thick rads to replace GTS. The GPU is in the way.

I know pedestal would be a solution, However where My PC is located at I only have 19" of clearance. I would need to fit both case & Pedestal in that space. Which I don't think is possible.

Or Should I just order a different case? If going with this option any Suggestions?


----------



## ckoons1

hit me up please if you have any caselabs black 120mm hole cover plates you want to get rid of
Thx


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having ordered a two tone S5 the other day when the window opened, I wanted to revisit the idea of putting a rad, either 240 or 360 in the drives compartment to allow for windows in the top and front.
> 
> I searched for build logs with rads in the drive area, but came up with zip . .
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the pics in the tech gallery on Caselabs, some really good dimensions for the S5 are easy to work from.
> 
> It really seemed that there might well be a rad with truly minimal width additional to the 120 mm core, and with a minimalist bracket, that having a rad in the drive compartment should be doable . . .
> 
> So I looked at rad specs, and the Alphacools are really narrow, the UT60 spec'd at 126mm, and the XSPC rad brackets spec at 130mm, which should then have 5mm clearance.
> 
> I measured the XT45 360 I had handy, and it was 124mm so I thought it was worth checking out and ordered some of the XSPC brackets.
> 
> Turns out that this should actually work, . . .just surprised that I haven't seen it done . . .
> 
> Your thoughts please . . am I missing something . .


A little late, but you can definitely fit almost any 360 down there since I had a ~133mm wide 360GTX there at one point, only push however.

Before I picked up a pedestal, I had a Nemesis 360GTX stashed in there with a simple custom bracket I made. However it is a VERY tight fit with the GTX so I ended up replacing it with a Nemesis L 360. The L radiator fit so well that I was able to slide it in and out just fine without scratching the radiator or the case. For the GTX I would have to remove the midplate each time I wanted to do anything with the radiator.

Here is the post I made some time ago, this is with the GTX.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So got my first Caselabs case today, a good ole' S8S. I know everyone has talked on quality but my God it's got to be seen in person. It truly is such an amazing quality. It'Ll be a few weeks before I start my build, heading to Baton Rouge this weekend for a Tae Kwon do tournament and then one more week on my MBA and then the fun begins lol


That's where I live. Was David Vincent at this tournament?


----------



## ssgtnubb

He probably wasn't. Look's like David is more on the traditionalist Tae Kwon Do practitioner. Tiger Rock is an offshoot of traditionalist, as far as I understand, and I'm probably wrong on this, there are 3 offshoots, traditional, Olympic and tiger rock. Honestly I think Tiger Rock just wanted to have a brand name attached to the style and make it more commercialized. As far as the belt structure they seem to be the same and as a black belt you learn all the forms for traditionalist, at least in our school as well as the ho am progressive form.

I'm still partial to Isshin Ryu myself, it's easier than these crazy kicking styles on one's joints lol


----------



## Castaile

Redid the tubes and added a temperature sensor into the loop. Yep temperature change from different loop order is quite negligible. But the loops looks less whacky

The New:

480 - cpu - 240 - res/pump - gpu



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The Old:

480 - 240 - res/pump - gpu - cpu



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kold

Hi all. I recently picked up a GTX 1080 FTW (non reference PCB) and I'm worried it won't fit with a full loop in my S3. Has anyone ever used a wider GPU in the S3? I have yet to find a build log that used one. Here's my last loop with a Titan X. The FTW is a good bit taller..


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hi all. I recently picked up a GTX 1080 FTW (non reference PCB) and I'm worried it won't fit with a full loop in my S3. Has anyone ever used a wider GPU in the S3? I have yet to find a build log that used one. Here's my last loop with a Titan X. The FTW is a good bit taller..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have an idea : Extended top cover, that would probably help, also are you sure it fits in length ?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I have an idea : Extended top cover, that would probably help, also are you sure it fits in length ?


I had considered that idea, but I'm really not a fan of the extended top. I decided to call Newegg and give it a shot. At first they flat out said no return, but with a little haggling I got them to allow me to return it for a full store credit.. Now if only there was a 1080 from EVGA in stock..


----------



## Konstantink

Got a small update on my S8 build.

I recently got rid of 2 Asus Strix 980ti's and went with 2 MSI's 1080 Gaming X. Which are more energy efficient, cooler and have a slightly better performance.

While waiting for the EKWB water-blocks and NVidia HB SLI-bridge I am running the air cooled 1080 SLI with old single SLI-bridge.

Sli in the S8 gets pretty hot (especially the first card, lacking to get any cold air), but if i will decide to go for Air-cooling one day, i would just put some fans above two cards to blow some air in between, which would slightly reduce the temps!


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Got a small update on my S8 build.
> 
> I recently got rid of 2 Asus Strix 980ti's and went with 2 MSI's 1080 Gaming X. Which are more energy efficient, cooler and have a slightly better performance.
> 
> While waiting for the EKWB water-blocks and NVidia HB SLI-bridge I am running the air cooled 1080 SLI with old single SLI-bridge.
> 
> Sli in the S8 gets pretty hot (especially the first card, lacking to get any cold air), but if i will decide to go for Air-cooling one day, i would just put some fans above two cards to blow some air in between, which would slightly reduce the temps!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Very nice!

There should be plenty of performance there.








When you get them under water, that will certainly eliminate any heat issues.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Got a small update on my S8 build.
> 
> I recently got rid of 2 Asus Strix 980ti's and went with 2 MSI's 1080 Gaming X. Which are more energy efficient, cooler and have a slightly better performance.
> 
> While waiting for the EKWB water-blocks and NVidia HB SLI-bridge I am running the air cooled 1080 SLI with old single SLI-bridge.
> 
> Sli in the S8 gets pretty hot (especially the first card, lacking to get any cold air), but if i will decide to go for Air-cooling one day, i would just put some fans above two cards to blow some air in between, which would slightly reduce the temps!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Congrats looks awesome.

But on the energy efficiency you looking at best at how much saved per year?


----------



## 1Quickchic

thought I'd share, well after going on 9 weeks, today is the delivery of my gunmetal S8







which will be housing my server as well as do double/triple duty as my business/work machine and recording rig for my future endeavors at online streaming / gaming and youtube stuffs














I just don't know what I am going to call her, I have my th10 white/gunmetal rig running purple and with liquids and purple lighting so I named it Purpl3H4z3, this one is going with blood red fluid and leds so.... any body have a suggestion?









Oh and here's a pic of my th10a, and my cat Mochi

!


----------



## Premier

Been wanting to share my first WC build. My S3 is a year old!


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats looks awesome.
> 
> But on the energy efficiency you looking at best at how much saved per year?


Roughly I dropped around 200-250W (in full load) by this move. This is 0.25 Kw per hour, 6Kw per day, 182,5 Kw per month and 2190 Kw per year. In my place the electricity costs around 10 cents per KwH, which make it USD 219 per year economy if I would use it 24/7 in full load. But I use the PC around 6 hours per day which make it ~USD 50.
Not much, but still something!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

GREEEEEN!





More pics in the log.

MILSPEC II


----------



## ssgtnubb

Jeez o Pete B, that is so friggin' cool.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Jeez o Pete B, that is so friggin' cool.


The ped underneath holds 2 240 rads (barely) and an AQ6 Pro,the big cut out is for a clamshell res. I have to wait till the paint is clearcoated before machining as I need the panel depth to be finalized for the rebated half of the res.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just such a cool idea with the rez base, I love the cutout for the GPUs and the SLI bridge. Ended up canceling my BH7 but was able to snag a S8S which is awesome in its own right.

I see you talking on the airbrushing your going to do, interested to see what you do with it, top plate covering the GPUs is asking for something


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just such a cool idea with the rez base, I love the cutout for the GPUs and the SLI bridge. Ended up canceling my BH7 but was able to snag a S8S which is awesome in its own right.
> 
> I see you talking on the airbrushing your going to do, interested to see what you do with it, *top plate covering the GPUs is asking for something*












I will be using a mustard yellow shot over with translucent gold. Aged with a scotchbrite to give a weathered/stenciled look.


----------



## Xaeos

Hello owners club! I'm just about to make my first CaseLabs purchase - a Mercury S8 - and I'd appreciate if the community could have a moment to check out my post and answer a few questions? http://www.overclock.net/t/1606777/mercury-s8-build-advice-requested-functional-aesthetic-and-a-few-questions . I figure some knowledgeable individuals might reside in this thread in addition to the CaseLabs subforums, so I look forward to your insight

I'm eager to amass as much advice/data as I can prior to finalizing my order before things close on Aug 1. . Thanks.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

After fighting the yellow H2O paint...

Back to solvent for me.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> After fighting the yellow H2O paint...
> 
> Back to solvent for me.


Sir B Neg, you have quite the eye for design. Your paint, the custom reservoirs, machine work, and eye for the smallest detail is quite a blast to watch come together. Especially on my current favorite case.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> After fighting the yellow H2O paint...
> 
> Back to solvent for me.


Why not use real gold leaf, you can give that as much of an antique look as you want, or as bright a gold . . . then it seals under your clear coat.

D.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not use real gold leaf, you can give that as much of an antique look as you want, or as bright a gold . . . then it seals under your clear coat.
> 
> D.


Not in my skill set Darlene,that stuff is a PITA to work with.....


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not use real gold leaf, you can give that as much of an antique look as you want, or as bright a gold . . . then it seals under your clear coat.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my skill set Darlene,that stuff is a PITA to work with.....
Click to expand...

It is truly a pain, but don't underestimate your skill set . . . . with a bit of practice . . .

I do believe you could do a creditable job of it if you keep it simple and don't get carried away with the ornateness usually associated with gold leafing.

Why not at least have a go at it . .

D.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It is truly a pain, but don't underestimate your skill set . . . . with a bit of practice . . .
> 
> I do believe you could do a creditable job of it if you keep it simple and don't get carried away with the ornateness usually associated with gold leafing.
> 
> Why not at least have a go at it . .
> 
> D.


You know...Why not? Is there a kit or something for noobs?


----------



## Barefooter

I pulled the trigger yesterday... I ordered a THW10 on the last day to order a custom build. (Last day for awhile anyway)

I'm not planning to actually do the build until next year sometime, but figured I'll order the case now in the configuration I wanted.

I ordered it in all gunmetal color, but the outside panels will be getting a custom powder coating job from a local shop.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It is truly a pain, but don't underestimate your skill set . . . . with a bit of practice . . .
> 
> I do believe you could do a creditable job of it if you keep it simple and don't get carried away with the ornateness usually associated with gold leafing.
> 
> Why not at least have a go at it . .
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> You know...Why not? Is there a kit or something for noobs?
Click to expand...

I haven't looked into any kits yet, . . but will be soon . .

Was planning to do some leafing on my two-tone S8S and S5 builds, which is why the idea popped so quickly to mind.

Been a long time since doing any leafing, but it used to be a staple in the high-end custom motorcycle builds, and the Caselabs, especially like yours, has a very retro look.

It's almost a dead ringer for the cases that Ham Radio gear had back when I was first getting into electronics in the late50's.

I'll be following closely, as it'll be close to September before my S8S & S5 get here.

Darlene


----------



## dukester34

the first one is not delivered and i had to get a two tone as well.... the first is two weeks late


----------



## zumppjr96

Absolutely love my Gunmetal SM8 to death. Been building in some nice modern cases from the Phanteks Luxe, Pro, P400S, the NZXT H440, and I have to say, nothing can even come close to the quality of these cases. I plan to start a build log when I have more time to get in depth, but I thought I would share my current progress with the water cooling equipment that I am test fitting. It should look nice when all is said and done.


----------



## ckoons1

anyone by chance have a caselabs flex bay 120.2 (black) they want to sell?

thx


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> anyone by chance have a caselabs flex bay 120.2 (black) they want to sell?
> 
> thx


Might want to talk to Ibruce.... He would give his computer away if he didn't use it all day to post pictures of his caselabs...

TCO


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Might want to talk to Ibruce.... He would give his computer away if he didn't use it all day to post pictures of his caselabs...
> 
> TCO


LOL


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> anyone by chance have a caselabs flex bay 120.2 (black) they want to sell?
> 
> thx


As you pointed out in our PM conversation, Amazon has them for $38 with free shipping (assuming you are a Prime member). So ... you are all set.


----------



## X-Nine

Ugh, been down with strep since yesterday. Second time in the months. I get this crap more than anything, the flu, colds, anything. Maybe it's time to remove the tonsils altogether. Couple of days bed rest and lots of ice cream? Who wouldn't love that?!

Right now we're doing a giveaway on our Twitter account for a BH2 with all accessories in the winners' choice of color, so, if you have a Twitter account, I suggest you head over. I'll announce the winner early Saturday.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Res is nearly done,ignore those foul pan heads......Just polishing it all up and putting a radius on the leading edge of the front panel.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Res is nearly done,ignore those foul pan heads......Just polishing it all up and putting a radius on the leading edge of the front panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Damn that looks good.

Except for the foul pan heads, lol.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@B NEGATIVE - That color!








Is it stock green or custom painted?
Never mind, caught up with the thread, custom painted. Amazing!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE - That color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it stock green or custom painted?
> Never mind, caught up with the thread, custom painted. Amazing!


That's the joy of his builds... "Stock" typically means "haven't gotten the angle grinder/dremel/belt sander/etc to it yet" ^_^


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's the joy of his builds... "Stock" typically means "haven't gotten the angle grinder/dremel/belt sander/etc to it yet" ^_^


aka - the magic touch


----------



## X-Nine

Daniel never settles for what's on the spec sheet. He's damn good at his craft, that's for sure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, would say a nice polished bevel/rounded end would be nice on the plexi of the res. And I know you'll do something with those screws


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Damn that looks good.
> 
> Except for the foul pan heads, lol.


Dont worry,im looking at the new bolts in the res right now,its done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @B NEGATIVE - That color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it stock green or custom painted?
> Never mind, caught up with the thread, custom painted. Amazing!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's the joy of his builds... "Stock" typically means "haven't gotten the angle grinder/dremel/belt sander/etc to it yet" ^_^


Unique is where its at,not too much taken away to make it unrecognisable. Functional is my thing,make the mods work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> aka - the magic touch of the badly wielded hammer


FTFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Daniel never settles for what's on the spec sheet. He's damn good at his craft, that's for sure.


I get struck by the possibilities some cases bring,this one jumped out at me straightaway,its not much about what you cut off as add to the original.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks good, would say a nice polished bevel/rounded end would be nice on the plexi of the res. And I know you'll do something with those screws


That edge certainly needs finishing,looks unfinished as it sits now with that rough edge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's what I'm seeing, but as usual you come up w/ something during the finishing touches


----------



## B NEGATIVE

And the res is finished...except for more polishing obviously....

There is always more polishing with acrylic......


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And the res is finished...except for more polishing obviously....
> 
> There is always more polishing with acrylic......


Which color liquid will be in that front reservoir?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And the res is finished...except for more polishing obviously....
> 
> There is always more polishing with acrylic......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Get out of here B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









It's absolutely gorgeous....very fine work (case mod, paint and res) once again mate!









Did you thought about putting some gold screws instead on the reservoir?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And the res is finished...except for more polishing obviously....
> 
> There is always more polishing with acrylic......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of here B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous....very fine work (case mod, paint and res) once again mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you thought about putting some gold screws instead on the reservoir*?
Click to expand...

OMG,

I had virtually the same thought as I saw the pic before I got to your post . . . .

I would love to see slightly recessed, gold plated socket head allens there instead . . .

Those big heads being spaced so close together really draw attention away from the res and look much too busy.

Darlene


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> OMG,
> 
> I had virtually the same thought as I saw the pic before I got to your post . . . .
> 
> I would love to see slightly recessed, gold plated socket head allens there instead . . .
> 
> Those big heads being spaced so close together really draw attention away from the res and look much too busy.
> 
> Darlene


Yeah,I wish I had gone for M3 instead of M4 bolts.....


----------



## niklot1981

Working for re-design my S3 project... more in the log


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I loved my S3,might have to do something with it again.

Great photo's as usual.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Which color liquid will be in that front reservoir?


Hopefully no color at all.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Working for re-design my S3 project... more in the log


Very cool how you double-jointed the fittings to achieve those bend radiuses.


----------



## Ironsmack

I wanted an STH10 since I found out about Caselab, but its expensive to buy (for me) the way I want it.

Then I found a SMA8 closer too me for a good price. Then I thought I just need a couple of parts to convert my SMA8 to a STH10. Nope. It'll cost me about the same as getting a new STH10.

Nope.

So I ordered a pedestal and ill create a hybrid.

My SMA8 Hybrid.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> So I ordered a pedestal and ill create a hybrid.
> 
> My SMA8 Hybrid.


Unless you need the larger mobo handling capabilty of the STH10 the SMA8 IMO actually looks better proportioned in the main section of the case.

Have you thought about installing the pedestal at the bottom of the case rather than up top or do you prefer the STH10 look?

I wasn't all that keen on the STH10 format ie. With the large 'box' mounted up top.

I settled for the smaller 39mm extended top and mounted the pedestal below (makes plumbing easier as well) to give the following look....


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Unless you need the larger mobo handling capabilty of the STH10 the SMA8 IMO actually looks better proportioned in the main section of the case.
> 
> Have you thought about installing the pedestal at the bottom of the case rather than up top or do you prefer the STH10 look?
> 
> I wasn't all that keen on the STH10 format ie. With the large 'box' mounted up top.
> 
> I settled for the smaller 39mm extended top and mounted the pedestal below (makes plumbing easier as well) to give the following look....
> 
> ]


I agree, the SMA8 is much more prettier than the STH10. However, I find both the bottom and top chamber more symmetrically pleasing. Hence, im deadset on making it similar to an STH10








.

I thought about just ordering the ext top on the SMA8, but it looks like a beluga whale - with its big forehead


----------



## Mega Man

Pffft that is what people want to think sth10/tx10d = epicsauce


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> However, I find both the bottom and top chamber more symmetrically pleasing. Hence, im deadset on making it similar to an STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At least with Caselabs - you have have the option...


----------



## JourneymanMike

*Just in case anybody is interested: I'm selling my White / Gunmetal S5 in the marketplace...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608350/two-tone-caselabs-s5-white-gunmetal/0_30*


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well,she is full of water,now to clear the bubbles and get the OS installed.

Cross my fingers that the PSU jump wiring works correctly now......



Potato pics are awesome.


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question:

I currently have a S8S, Space is currently becoming an issue (Mainly GPU & Radiators are hitting one another (bending the fins).

What would be the best option Grab? Merlin SM8 or Mercury S8? Local store has both in stock currently.

*Side Note* I plan to sell my S8S(Not doing S8S to S8 Upgrade method).


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question:
> 
> I currently have a S8S, Space is currently becoming an issue (Mainly GPU & Radiators are hitting one another (bending the fins).
> 
> What would be the best option Grab? Merlin SM8 or Mercury S8? Local store has both in stock currently.
> 
> *Side Note* I plan to sell my S8S(Not doing S8S to S8 Upgrade method).


never had an issue with rad/gpu hitting each other with push/pull 25mm fans on any of my SM8s. I have used 480/420/240/120 on the top and on the front I have used 240/360/420. I don't see any issues if I put it on the bottom either.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question:
> 
> I currently have a S8S, Space is currently becoming an issue (Mainly GPU & Radiators are hitting one another (bending the fins).
> 
> What would be the best option Grab? Merlin SM8 or Mercury S8? Local store has both in stock currently.
> 
> *Side Note* I plan to sell my S8S(Not doing S8S to S8 Upgrade method).


You must have a high GPU, Kingpin maybe? What I did was order slim 30mm rads and put them up top with the extended cover. That way only the fans are near the GPU and there's plenty of head room. Could save you a few bucks vs buying brand new case.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You must have a high GPU, Kingpin maybe? What I did was order slim 30mm rads and put them up top with the extended cover. That way only the fans are near the GPU and there's plenty of head room. Could save you a few bucks vs buying brand new case.


I do have a slimmer rad, It's actually the waterblock on the GPU that's causing all the problems. Where in and out ports are they leave no room (I do have the extended top and split the fans and radiators up. It's still causing problems).


----------



## Revan654

I went ahead and bought the Merlin SM8, Hopefully it was a good choice(Since it's not to big and not to small). Since I was tired of fighting with my S8S to fit everything in. First time I have a case that supports upto 480 Rad.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well,she is full of water,now to clear the bubbles and get the OS installed.


Great work as usual B.....









Been following the build and its looking good... I even love the green...!


----------



## Snaporz

I tried searching the thread with no success. Any idea when they will resume taking orders? Or know of any vendor with these in stock? I'm liking the Magnum SMA8 although everything would probably also fit comfortably in a Merlin SM8.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Check out Titan Rig on Amazon, they are a Caselabs partner.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I tried searching the thread with no success. Any idea when they will resume taking orders? Or know of any vendor with these in stock? I'm liking the Magnum SMA8 although everything would probably also fit comfortably in a Merlin SM8.


Performance-PCS, does have one SM8 left. I order the same case last night. The Magnum SMA8 is out of stock.


----------



## Biggu

Microcenter also sells them and should have it in stock.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/447186/Merlin_SM8_Enthusiast_Grade_Aluminum_E-ATX-ATX_Full_Tower_Case_v100_-_Black_(Unassembled)


----------



## emsj86

I went by my microcenter just outside of Philadelphia it was so disappointed. They were making good progress with water cooling gear. (Mainly fittings) which to me was great as you miss one or two on an order just take a short drive. But literally there was nothing there expect one mayhems white pastels a few back plates and soft tubing. So sad


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I went by my microcenter just outside of Philadelphia it was so disappointed. They were making good progress with water cooling gear. (Mainly fittings) which to me was great as you miss one or two on an order just take a short drive. But literally there was nothing there expect one mayhems white pastels a few back plates and soft tubing. So sad


It seems like their liquid cooling parts stock is getting better at the one I go to. I also gave them web feedback on it and let them know that stocking parts for LC is a life saver sometimes.


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I went by my microcenter just outside of Philadelphia it was so disappointed. They were making good progress with water cooling gear. (Mainly fittings) which to me was great as you miss one or two on an order just take a short drive. But literally there was nothing there expect one mayhems white pastels a few back plates and soft tubing. So sad


The Microcenter in Dallas feels super overstocked, lol. It has been a while since I have gone but there were so many EK fittings, blocks, pumps, reservoirs, and a bunch of Primo soft tubing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That is sad when the one here in Duluth GA has a lot more:


----------



## emsj86

I wish I took a picture because it's bare bones over here and has been for awhile. But for a six month slab it was awesome and I make sure to let them know every time I am there that it helps so much


----------



## ssgtnubb

In some ways I'm mad I don't live near a Microcenter, but in others, my wallet mainly, I'm glad they are far away. That place could be dangerous for me lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> In some ways I'm mad I don't live near a Microcenter, but in others, my wallet mainly, I'm glad they are far away. That place could be dangerous for me lol.


don't worry amazon and newegg can help with your lonely wallet...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Imagine how hard it is working at MicroCenter, lol


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Imagine how hard it is working at MicroCenter, lol


I would be that store's #1 customer.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Imagine how hard it is working at MicroCenter, lol


I'd just be signing my paychecks over to them.


----------



## Biggu

I got to the local Microcenter atleast 2 times a week just to see what they have on clearance. Ive gotten some smoking deals that way.

I feel Im lucky with the Columbus store since this is where their HQ is they always seem to get a lot of items in quick since one of the main warehouse(s) is in the back of the store.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

You guys and gals are so lucky in the States. Sigh I wish I lived there. In Australia we have basically 2 companies that stock some WC gear. Their service is crap, postage here in Oz is super crap and most of all customer service is non existent.

To top it off, both stores are in another state. Express overnight costs a lot and it is not overnight express.

I am waiting on a CaseLabs order. It has been with Australia Post since 8/8/16. They can see it going around and around at the major sorting centre, but thats it.

For the life of me, I cannot get anyone at Australia Post to take ownership of the package and get it to me. I cannot go there and pick it up.

Everything is too hard or "impossible" to the Australia Post staff.

Their solution............ Get Caselabs to contact USPS and instigate a lost package investigation









I have literally ripped my hair out in frustration. I am completely at my wits end. They simply do not care.


----------



## Mega Man

If it makes you feel better uses also has no give a darn....


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If it makes you feel better uses also has no give a darn....


you have dhl, usps, fedex and what ever else in your country you can use.

we have australia post, thats it. one company that all our part suppliers use to post items.

as belowaverage said, we have 2 shops in aus who supply watercooling items and thats it.

example of service here.
below ordered 2 psu's
1 ax1500 last friday night. today is thursday, still waiting for it. they did not ship it until wednesday. he paid for express, this is what they call express.
1 ax1200 for me, ordered saturday night, i recieved it yesterday (wednesday) again express service.

multiple orders from performance-pcs.com
delivery from the states to his door in 5 days at the most via DHL.

its quicker for us to get items from america then it is to get them from our own country.
service here is extremely poor!

caselabs sent a parcel 2 weeks ago, below recieved it yesterday, australia post held it for 8 days in there warehouse, caselabs to aus, 2 days. australia to house 9 days more.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Final-ish pics up!











More in the log!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build/0_20


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Final-ish pics up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the log!
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build/0_20


I would have to say, Compliments on this shot. Quite exquisite!

TCO


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Final-ish pics up!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the log!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build/0_20


Impressive!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Final-ish pics up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the log!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build/0_20


I wonder how it'll perform in the milspec drop test...


----------



## dukester34

wow


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If it makes you feel better uses also has no give a darn....
> 
> 
> 
> you have dhl, usps, fedex and what ever else in your country you can use.
> 
> we have australia post, thats it. one company that all our part suppliers use to post items.
> 
> as belowaverage said, we have 2 shops in aus who supply watercooling items and thats it.
> 
> example of service here.
> below ordered 2 psu's
> 1 ax1500 last friday night. today is thursday, still waiting for it. they did not ship it until wednesday. he paid for express, this is what they call express.
> 1 ax1200 for me, ordered saturday night, i recieved it yesterday (wednesday) again express service.
> 
> multiple orders from performance-pcs.com
> delivery from the states to his door in 5 days at the most via DHL.
> 
> its quicker for us to get items from america then it is to get them from our own country.
> service here is extremely poor!
> 
> caselabs sent a parcel 2 weeks ago, below recieved it yesterday, australia post held it for 8 days in there warehouse, caselabs to aus, 2 days. australia to house 9 days more.
Click to expand...

sorry that was supposed to say usps but auto corrected to uses.... either way it sucks sorry :/


----------



## ruffhi

I've decided to draw a line under my build. Some items remain on the wish list ... and I will get around to those as and when I can.










CaseLabs S5 with Pedestal
Motherboard: ASUS X99-M WS
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz
RAM: G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3200
Liquid cooled with 2 x 360 rads, Monsoon reservoir, heatkiller IV CPU block, Cryorig fans up the wazoo

More pictures in my build log.


----------



## IT Diva

A little while back, I was pondering, as I anticipated my two tone S5 I had just ordered, if a 360 rad wouldn't squeeze into the lower left drives area, if it had minimal dimensions for the size.

As it turned out, I was in the right place at the right time, and was able to buy Journeyman Mike's when he mentioned it being in the marketplace, here in the thread.

I finally got a little bit of time to assemble it to see where I might want to go with it, mods wise, and you can indeed, shoehorn a XT45 - 360 rad in the HDD -SSD area with room to spare, with the right mounting brackets, and a little tweaking.

Could actually get a UT60 in there if I pushed the drive mounting studs out of the mid chassis . . .

You can let the fan mounting screws and fan housings, extend out beyond the lower chassis edge by almost a quarter inch, as the side panel sits out away from the chassis edges, and the nuts on the window are higher than the rad, so they don't interfere.



Once I get some time, I'll work on the front window mod to put full width front windows to match up to the side windows on the S5 and the S8S, should be a nice open look, especially when the full window top for the S5 gets here.


----------



## MR-e

I guess you have a thing for white cases Diva?









Caselabs Team - Any idea when the SMA8's & or quickships will hit the retailers again?


----------



## rioja

I was wondered that there is no HDD front 5.25 cage for 140 mm, is it true? Why it is so?


----------



## Mega Man

Iirc they fit on the housing without issue. But I could be wrong

It may not on the multiples (ie 280, 320 ect) just on the 140 housing


----------



## Xclsyr

Drive cages are 120mm only - I think a 140mm mount would come too close to the cage sides. You could, however, use a 140-120mm adapter plate.


----------



## Mega Man

my fav adapters are sold from mod diy, single acrylic ( can crack easy ) but thin allowed me to use monsta rads in my m8 peds and still have rear fans ( i hate 140mm fans ! ) imo all the 140mm fan holes ( hard "coded "in the case IE the bottom or the exhaust ) should always have a 120mm fan mount. to not imo is just poor taste and shows laziness esp with the prices i pay for this case . ( sorry jim, but i feel the way i feel ) 140s have yet to get caught up to 120s and imo 120s are far superior in every way, still

the one complaint i have with CL, i am not asking to have the 140s removed, just have 4 holes for 120s ( not even extra holes mind you, there is a honeycomb mesh there with holes already ..... )


----------



## Snaporz

Titan Rig on Amazon had 5 Gunmetal SMA8s in stock. Didn't exactly need a case right now...but damn right I just snatched one. Lol. Been stalking inventory refreshes for like 2 weeks since I didn't find out I would love an SMA8 until they had already ceased taking orders. Now to overpay some more and find out what additional accessories I need!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Titan Rig on Amazon had 5 Gunmetal SMA8s in stock. Didn't exactly need a case right now...but damn right I just snatched one. Lol. Been stalking inventory refreshes for like 2 weeks since I didn't find out I would love an SMA8 until they had already ceased taking orders. Now to overpay some more and find out what additional accessories I need!


I hardly think caselabs case is overpaying until they make thermal take quality type cases







So tempted to get one for me too. Always wanted to try SMA8 AND gunmetal.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I hardly think caselabs case is overpaying until they make thermal take quality type cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tempted to get one for me too. Always wanted to try SMA8 AND gunmetal.


I meant overpaying in the sense of spending more money now on additional accessories not included in the quick-ship format like that. I'm excited!


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Drive cages are 120mm only - I think a 140mm mount would come too close to the cage sides. You could, however, use a 140-120mm adapter plate.


Do you mean to mount this adapter behind front mesh? Looks like there is no much clearance there



Maybe it is better to mount on bottom section in SMA8? I was expecting to use only SSD but it turned out that maybe I need 5-10 Tb of space, so I lookng for different option to have few HDDs, preferable with fan cooling on them


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Titan Rig on Amazon had 5 Gunmetal SMA8s in stock. Didn't exactly need a case right now...but damn right I just snatched one. Lol. Been stalking inventory refreshes for like 2 weeks since I didn't find out I would love an SMA8 until they had already ceased taking orders. Now to overpay some more and find out what additional accessories I need!


Nice! Thanks. I just snatched one too







.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my fav adapters are sold from mod diy, single acrylic ( can crack easy ) but thin allowed me to use monsta rads in my m8 peds and still have rear fans ( i hate 140mm fans ! ) imo all the 140mm fan holes ( hard "coded "in the case IE the bottom or the exhaust ) should always have a 120mm fan mount. to not imo is just poor taste and shows laziness esp with the prices i pay for this case . ( sorry jim, but i feel the way i feel ) 140s have yet to get caught up to 120s and imo 120s are far superior in every way, still
> 
> the one complaint i have with CL, i am not asking to have the 140s removed, just have 4 holes for 120s ( not even extra holes mind you, there is a honeycomb mesh there with holes already ..... )


I dont like to mix 120 and 140 in one case, so if I use 140 radiators for better effeciency I would like to have 140 everythere


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Nice! Thanks. I just snatched one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm trying to figure out what "without Pre-Installed Radiator Mount" means. Does that mean for the top? I need to mount a 480 and 360 so trying to figure out what accessories I need to get separately.


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what "without Pre-Installed Radiator Mount" means. Does that mean for the top? I need to mount a 480 and 360 so trying to figure out what accessories I need to get separately.


I think the top, front and bottom area won't have the drop-in(?) radiator mounts installed.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> I think the top, front and bottom area won't have the drop-in(?) radiator mounts installed.


Gonna be a bummer for the top. I can't seem to find the piece that it would be to get separately.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I meant overpaying in the sense of spending more money now on additional accessories not included in the quick-ship format like that. I'm excited!


I'm Jelly. Did they take out the quickship cases from the caselabs website? I'm getting an error on the page.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm Jelly. Did they take out the quickship cases from the caselabs website? I'm getting an error on the page.


Quick ship will return in November. See this post for additional details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605556/temporary-case-order-suspension-august-1st/80_40#post_25462297


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm Jelly. Did they take out the quickship cases from the caselabs website? I'm getting an error on the page.


Looks like it, or only authorized accounts have access to it. I was randomly browsing reseller pages and discovered in stock.

Edit: Woops. Answered above.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Titan Rig on Amazon had 5 Gunmetal SMA8s in stock. Didn't exactly need a case right now...but damn right I just snatched one. Lol. Been stalking inventory refreshes for like 2 weeks since I didn't find out I would love an SMA8 until they had already ceased taking orders. Now to overpay some more and find out what additional accessories I need!


I saw those too on Titan Rig. I can maybe sorta live with the Gunmetal colour, but the price hike from say Performance PCs is a lot higher than what I'm willing to pay now.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Do you mean to mount this adapter behind front mesh? Looks like there is no much clearance there
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is better to mount on bottom section in SMA8? I was expecting to use only SSD but it turned out that maybe I need 5-10 Tb of space, so I lookng for different option to have few HDDs, preferable with fan cooling on them


Sorry I was wrong - was thinking the drive cage mounted via the fan screwholes, but it doesn't. The 120/240 etc radmounts have a rectangular set of mounting holes for this that are approx 86x128mm. These would definitely be inside the 140mm fan hole, but you could make it work with a custom plate between the back of the fanmount and the cage (it would partially block the fan though). Still probably doable if you're just trying to cool the drives and not placing a rad on the mount as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what "without Pre-Installed Radiator Mount" means. Does that mean for the top? I need to mount a 480 and 360 so trying to figure out what accessories I need to get separately.


"without Pre-Installed Radiator Mount" is talking about no mounts existing in the flexbays (solid covers only supplied); there is a 120.4 mount built into the top of the chassis, it's not a drop-in style though. Looking at the Amazon pics, it shows as a solid baseplate and no radmounts in bottom; so you will need to order radmounts for either the flexbay or a sidemount for down below, however you choose your placement to be.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I saw those too on Titan Rig. I can maybe sorta live with the Gunmetal colour, but the price hike from say Performance PCs is a lot higher than what I'm willing to pay now.


I was adding stuff up to see if options matched MSRP but I suppose that's the law of supply and demand at work. I'm too impatient to wait until November for CL's Quick Ship to come back or stalk sites further. Small price to pay for instant gratitude. Give in to peer pressure!!!!! I was also lucky enough that I WANTED Gunmetal. Love that color in general.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> "without Pre-Installed Radiator Mount" is talking about no mounts existing in the flexbays (solid covers only supplied); there is a 120.4 mount built into the top of the chassis, it's not a drop-in style though. Looking at the Amazon pics, it shows as a solid baseplate and no radmounts in bottom; so you will need to order radmounts for either the flexbay or a sidemount for down below, however you choose your placement to be.


That clears it up a ton for me. I went with the ventilated front so I would need to get the 120x3 fan mount for that if I wanted fans up front and already went with a 120x4 side mount for down below. Thanks for that!


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Titan Rig on Amazon had 5 Gunmetal SMA8s in stock. Didn't exactly need a case right now...but damn right I just snatched one. Lol. Been stalking inventory refreshes for like 2 weeks since I didn't find out I would love an SMA8 until they had already ceased taking orders. Now to overpay some more and find out what additional accessories I need!


Can't thank you enough for this info, I had no idea they had these on Amazon. Was told by Caselabs it would be beginning of year most likely before custom orders are taken. Snatched me up one too!


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> That clears it up a ton for me. I went with the ventilated front so I would need to get the 120x3 fan mount for that if I wanted fans up front and already went with a 120x4 side mount for down below. Thanks for that!


I'm doing the same, 480 up top, 3x120 in front not sure if I'll use a rad there, 560 below. I want to put a 240 on PSU side in basement, anyone know what mount to use? Is it the pedestal mount? Also looking to have a 120 or 140 as intake in basement on the front? What fits?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my fav adapters are sold from mod diy, single acrylic ( can crack easy ) but thin allowed me to use monsta rads in my m8 peds and still have rear fans ( i hate 140mm fans ! ) imo all the 140mm fan holes ( hard "coded "in the case IE the bottom or the exhaust ) should always have a 120mm fan mount. to not imo is just poor taste and shows laziness esp with the prices i pay for this case . ( sorry jim, but i feel the way i feel ) 140s have yet to get caught up to 120s and imo 120s are far superior in every way, still
> 
> the one complaint i have with CL, i am not asking to have the 140s removed, just have 4 holes for 120s ( not even extra holes mind you, there is a honeycomb mesh there with holes already ..... )
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like to mix 120 and 140 in one case, so if I use 140 radiators for better effeciency I would like to have 140 everythere
Click to expand...

me either, plus at present time 140s are NOT better ( more efficient you call it ) then 120s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> I think the top, front and bottom area won't have the drop-in(?) radiator mounts installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a bummer for the top. I can't seem to find the piece that it would be to get separately.
Click to expand...

i dont understand what you want to be able to help sorry :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> That clears it up a ton for me. I went with the ventilated front so I would need to get the 120x3 fan mount for that if I wanted fans up front and already went with a 120x4 side mount for down below. Thanks for that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the same, 480 up top, 3x120 in front not sure if I'll use a rad there, 560 below. I want to put a 240 on PSU side in basement, anyone know what mount to use? Is it the pedestal mount? Also looking to have a 120 or 140 as intake in basement on the front? What fits?
Click to expand...

"basement ?" of what ?


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> me either, plus at present time 140s are NOT better ( more efficient you call it ) then 120s
> i dont understand what you want to be able to help sorry :/
> "basement ?" of what ?


SMA8, sorry thought i wrote that in there....


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I'm doing the same, 480 up top, 3x120 in front not sure if I'll use a rad there, 560 below. I want to put a 240 on PSU side in basement, anyone know what mount to use? Is it the pedestal mount? Also looking to have a 120 or 140 as intake in basement on the front? What fits?


You need a sidemount from a SMA8.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/

or

http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-4-560-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/

Whether its a 120 or 140mm fans you're using, you can use the 360/480/560 sidemount.

edit: forgot to quote


----------



## _Killswitch_

Hey everyone, I have a tiny question, anyone know a place that make's Lightbox's for caselabs cases (more so the STH10) Always liked them from Murderbox/Xforma now i guess. I'm not that "mod" smart to try to make one myself =S


----------



## wildwind

Hey guys,

I just got the SMA8. I'm a little confused on how to mount my reservoir+pump combo. I even plan to put 2 of those in the case. So how should I mount them ? make some holes on the plate ? double sided tape ?

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got the SMA8. I'm a little confused on how to mount my reservoir+pump combo. I even plan to put 2 of those in the case. So how should I mount them ? make some holes on the plate ? double sided tape ?
> 
> Thanks


search for images of SMA8 builds and you will see most people put the reservoirs in the MB panel wall. That looks good but have the potential negative effect of increasing the noise made by the reservoir/pump set up. Of course, people tolerance for noise vary too so I am sure a lot of owners will say they don't notice any noise. For me is too much and have the pumps way down in rpm to compensate for that. If I was building in the SMA8 today I would go a different solution and mount only the reservoir on the wall. Pump would be mounted decoupled on the mid plate.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got the SMA8. I'm a little confused on how to mount my reservoir+pump combo. I even plan to put 2 of those in the case. So how should I mount them ? make some holes on the plate ? double sided tape ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if you can do this on the SMA8 but this is how I mounted 2 D5 pumps between the bottom of the case and the pedestal.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> You need a sidemount from a SMA8.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-4-480-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-4-560-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/
> 
> Whether its a 120 or 140mm fans you're using, you can use the 360/480/560 sidemount.
> 
> edit: forgot to quote


Thanks for the info, I'll be doing a 560 on the window side. On cable side next to PSU, I'll be doing a 240 exhaust.


----------



## dukester34

I have the the SMA8 and a pump res combo mounted in the main area. the pumps are pwm and I am running them at 2800 rpm and they are super silent. during testing I get maybe a 10C rise in temps.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> I have the the SMA8 and a pump res combo mounted in the main area. the pumps are pwm and I am running them at 2800 rpm and they are super silent. during testing I get maybe a 10C rise in temps.


I'll be doing a D5 mod kit from Bitspower, what size reservoirs did you use? I like the look of those ML fans, and can't decide on color scheme I want to go with yet. Also what size radiator on the 480 up top? Did u do push/pull?


Spoiler: D5 Mod


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a tiny question, anyone know a place that make's Lightbox's for caselabs cases (more so the STH10) Always liked them from Murderbox/Xforma now i guess. I'm not that "mod" smart to try to make one myself =S


No one really makes them for designated chassis. There are tutorials around on how to make them, if I'm not mistaken. Problem is, you're still going to have to drill holes into it for your own build to route tubing.


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I'll be doing a D5 mod kit from Bitspower, what size reservoirs did you use? I like the look of those ML fans, and can't decide on color scheme I want to go with yet. Also what size radiator on the 480 up top? Did u do push/pull?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: D5 Mod


on the GPU's down below I used a EK-CoolStream CE 560 (Quad) up top on the CPU I used EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad). the mount down below needed a separate mount. up top does not need a mount. all-in a push only.


----------



## Gabrielzm

@XNine and I had talked before about how to make the screw post for the Caselabs hex nut system to secure windows and accessories before and so far (besides using a laser shop to laser weld the thing) I did not come up with a good solution. I now have it and prepared a brief tutorial on how to do it here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599975/the-little-big-bullitt-a-caselabs-bh4-bullet-build/340#post_25472139

it works great.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a tiny question, anyone know a place that make's Lightbox's for caselabs cases (more so the STH10) Always liked them from Murderbox/Xforma now i guess. I'm not that "mod" smart to try to make one myself =S
> 
> 
> 
> No one really makes them for designated chassis. There are tutorials around on how to make them, if I'm not mistaken. Problem is, you're still going to have to drill holes into it for your own build to route tubing.
Click to expand...

He can have one made by Martmamods/Stempel-Houser:
http://www.stempel-hauser.de/startseite/casemodding-individualitaet-gross-geschrieben/
(Use Google Translate to read the page in English)
Or, possibly by Ricardo at ColdZero, I had a lovely TJ07 "sLight" made for my TJ07 build from him.
http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1941-tj07-lightbox-atx-rev2-1.html


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> on the GPU's down below I used a EK-CoolStream CE 560 (Quad) up top on the CPU I used EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad). the mount down below needed a separate mount. up top does not need a mount. all-in a push only.


Thanks a bunch, don't know what I'll do yet..... Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## IT Diva

Made a little progress on my S5, "Diva Edition"

Now I can't wait until the full window top gets here to really maximize the light and open look.:







I had a slight change of mind regarding how much flex bay space to try to keep available, and at some point I'll need to get a new front panel, as I cut the right side slightly lower than I wish I had. . . . .









I also re-drill the holes in the mobo support rail a quarter inch lower so that I can use standoffs between the rail and the mobo tray, which also then makes the rail the same height as the mid-chassis, so that it's easy to add a full-width midplate.

I ordered a roll of addressable, side emitting LED strip to try some new ideas for a fairly thin lightbox midplate, so as soon as that's here, I can flesh out the midplate idea.

Hope you like the new front window look,

Darlene


----------



## DerComissar

I love the new front window look,Darlene!









The full window top will look great with that, imo.

New front panels are readily available, so go with that if you must.
The lightbox will look great, based on your previous builds, lol.

A Rep+to you, madame, for this latest S5 build.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Then you'd better get a pedestal RIGHT NOW!
> 
> It's a great addition...


I know it's very late to this comment. I'm been thinking of grabbing it, Since I really want to hid my PSU and I need room for two more Harddrives(3.5). Is it really worth grabbing?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Made a little progress on my S5, "Diva Edition"
> 
> Now I can't wait until the full window top gets here to really maximize the light and open look.:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a slight change of mind regarding how much flex bay space to try to keep available, and at some point I'll need to get a new front panel, as I cut the right side slightly lower than I wish I had. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also re-drill the holes in the mobo support rail a quarter inch lower so that I can use standoffs between the rail and the mobo tray, which also then makes the rail the same height as the mid-chassis, so that it's easy to add a full-width midplate.
> 
> I ordered a roll of addressable, side emitting LED strip to try some new ideas for a fairly thin lightbox midplate, so as soon as that's here, I can flesh out the midplate idea.
> 
> Hope you like the new front window look,
> 
> Darlene


I love that mod Darlene!! I can see that OCD ticking with the cutting being a tad below the top of the Flex-Bay


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Then you'd better get a pedestal RIGHT NOW!
> 
> It's a great addition...
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's very late to this comment. I'm been thinking of grabbing it, Since I really want to hid my PSU and I need room for two more Harddrives(3.5). Is it really worth grabbing?
Click to expand...

Yes it is!


----------



## IT Diva

So today was "work on the S8S day" . . .

The S8S was the build I had originally came up with the front window mod for, as I wanted to show off the tandem heat exchangers it will have mounted transversely, being as it's going to be a hybrid chiller build with only a single 360 rad.

As it turns out, I think the S8S is absolutely the most aesthetically pleasing of the CL lineup. I'm super glad I got it, after not being all that thrilled with my S8 looking so much like a giant "Jack in the Box".

Although once the S5 gets the full window top, it'll be a real toss-up, they both just look really unique for what you usually see the Mercury series looking like

Anyway, I added the front window mod to the S8S, and cut the acrylic and frame rails for the midplate.

Have to polish the aluminum frame pieces and attach them to the chassis, but it's all cut and fitted, and have to repaint the edges of the front chassis pieces that were left bare from cutting the window spaces.

Now I'm really getting anxious for the rest of m CL orders to come . . . . some more white accent parts for this S5 and my white and black S5 . . .



As you can see with the S5, the big window takes away the power/reset switches and front panel USB/audio,

But fortunately, the CL flex bay to 3.5" adapter and the Silverstone front USB kit, (in CL white) lets me relocate everything to a flex bay, and the smaller vandal switches just squeeze in perfectly on either side so the power/reset buttons & lights are still in front.











Hope you guys like the CL S series, Diva Editions,

Darlene


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So today was "work on the S8S day" . . .
> 
> The S8S was the build I had originally came up with the front window mod for, as I wanted to show off the tandem heat exchangers it will have mounted transversely, being as it's going to be a hybrid chiller build with only a single 360 rad.
> 
> As it turns out, I think the S8S is absolutely the most aesthetically pleasing of the CL lineup. I'm super glad I got it, after not being all that thrilled with my S8 looking so much like a giant "Jack in the Box".
> 
> Although once the S5 gets the full window top, it'll be a real toss-up, they both just look really unique for what you usually see the Mercury series looking like
> 
> Anyway, I added the front window mod to the S8S, and cut the acrylic and frame rails for the midplate.
> 
> Have to polish the aluminum frame pieces and attach them to the chassis, but it's all cut and fitted, and have to repaint the edges of the front chassis pieces that were left bare from cutting the window spaces.
> 
> Now I'm really getting anxious for the rest of m CL orders to come . . . . some more white accent parts for this S5 and my white and black S5 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see with the S5, the big window takes away the power/reset switches and front panel USB/audio,
> 
> But fortunately, the CL flex bay to 3.5" adapter and the Silverstone front USB kit, (in CL white) lets me relocate everything to a flex bay, and the smaller vandal switches just squeeze in perfectly on either side so the power/reset buttons & lights are still in front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crazy good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like the CL S series, Diva Editions,
> 
> Darlene


Wow very nice, that is going to look amazing when complete.

I finally got my first Caselabs ?


Spoiler: SMA8







Pic quality isn't great. I'm out of town, and had my gf send me a pic.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yes it is!


Now comes the time where I try to figure out where to put the case. I believe Case + Ped is around 30"


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the time where I try to figure out where to put the case. I believe Case + Ped is around 30"
Click to expand...

Hell, I'm going to keep mine on the desktop with the ped.

Casters are another good option of course, if you're going to put the new, taller S8 on the floor.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So today was "work on the S8S day" . . .
> 
> The S8S was the build I had originally came up with the front window mod for, as I wanted to show off the tandem heat exchangers it will have mounted transversely, being as it's going to be a hybrid chiller build with only a single 360 rad.
> 
> As it turns out, I think the S8S is absolutely the most aesthetically pleasing of the CL lineup. I'm super glad I got it, after not being all that thrilled with my S8 looking so much like a giant "Jack in the Box".
> 
> Although once the S5 gets the full window top, it'll be a real toss-up, they both just look really unique for what you usually see the Mercury series looking like
> 
> Anyway, I added the front window mod to the S8S, and cut the acrylic and frame rails for the midplate.
> 
> Have to polish the aluminum frame pieces and attach them to the chassis, but it's all cut and fitted, and have to repaint the edges of the front chassis pieces that were left bare from cutting the window spaces.
> 
> Now I'm really getting anxious for the rest of m CL orders to come . . . . some more white accent parts for this S5 and my white and black S5 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see with the S5, the big window takes away the power/reset switches and front panel USB/audio,
> 
> But fortunately, the CL flex bay to 3.5" adapter and the Silverstone front USB kit, (in CL white) lets me relocate everything to a flex bay, and the smaller vandal switches just squeeze in perfectly on either side so the power/reset buttons & lights are still in front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like the CL S series, Diva Editions,
> Darlene


Yep, those qualify as "Diva Editions!"
And a Rep+, as we are talking about two great builds here!


----------



## NKrader

mmm updates are fun, no?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Put the 970 back together and back in the m8, till I can get 1080 FTW and blocks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Wow very nice, that is going to look amazing when complete.
> 
> *I finally got my first Caselabs* ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic quality isn't great. I'm out of town, and had my gf send me a pic.












TCO


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Haha ya, I'm exited. I'll be busy with work until after the new year. I'm training out of state, but after that I plan to start a Build Log. Can't wait to be back home. She said the box is massive lol, and barely got it up the stairs to the apt.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Haha ya, I'm exited. I'll be busy with work until after the new year. I'm training out of state, but after that I plan to start a Build Log. Can't wait to be back home. *She said the box is massive* lol, and barely got it up the stairs to the apt.


It is. You will need a little bit of space to assemble the case, then once you have it made you will immediately start to look around trying to figure out where you are going to put it.

TCO


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It is. You will need a little bit of space to assemble the case, then once you have it made you will immediately start to look around trying to figure out where you are going to put it.
> 
> TCO


True, I haven't decided yet. I will be buying a corner desk/setup with extended table for the apartment. Not any other option if I want to fit this. I'll be updating as I go, and thanks for the tip. I've still got quite a bit of major components to buy. Will be quite a long project, but this being my first time building a PC, I can't expect anything different. I'm still researching components, and waiting to see what 34" monitors come out next. I'm also trying to figure out how I can do my loop and what's all needed. Hard tubing for first build? Why not


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Wow very nice, that is going to look amazing when complete.
> 
> I finally got my first Caselabs ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SMA8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic quality isn't great. I'm out of town, and had my gf send me a pic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It is. You will need a little bit of space to assemble the case, then once you have it made you will immediately start to look around trying to figure out where you are going to put it.
> 
> TCO


yes I had to build a 6 inch bridge along the back of my desk its YUGE


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> yes I had to build a 6 inch bridge along the back of my desk its YUGE


Ya I will be looking into IKEA, and building something from there. Hopefully with some extra support as well, thanks.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Hell, I'm going to keep mine on the desktop with the ped.
> 
> Casters are another good option of course, if you're going to put the new, taller S8 on the floor.


Problem is with SM8 + Ped is part of my desk has bookshelves.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Hell, I'm going to keep mine on the desktop with the ped.
> 
> Casters are another good option of course, if you're going to put the new, taller S8 on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is with SM8 + Ped is part of my desk has bookshelves.
Click to expand...

My Apologies, lol!

My old brain forgot that you went for an SM8, after the S8S.
Annnd, a lovely case the SM8 is!









I can fit my S8 with ped on my desk no problemo, but the SM8 is a different matter, lol.
Plus, you're dealing with a desk with bookshelves.

Well, you could still put casters on the bottom, and wheel that lovely case anywhere you see fit.
Or, just have feet under it!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> My Apologies, lol!
> 
> My old brain forgot that you went for an SM8, after the S8S.
> Annnd, a lovely case the SM8 is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit my S8 with ped on my desk no problemo, but the SM8 is a different matter, lol.
> Plus, you're dealing with a desk with bookshelves.
> 
> Well, you could still put casters on the bottom, and wheel that lovely case anywhere you see fit.
> Or, just have feet under it!


Truth be told I really want to get rid of this desk. Theirs no way I can move it without help from a few people. This desk is solid oak wood, Big mistake buying it.

The issue is harddrives, I need to place two more harddrives in my PC(3.5), Have no idea where to place them. It's the main reason why I am considering a pedestal.

I have a 360 rad in the front + Fan controller. Which takes all my flexbays. Theirs a 480 at the top. Bottom houses my Pump & PSU.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gotta get them started early, not even 2 yet and wanting to help his dad out lol:


----------



## MR-e

Give him a rag to dust that bottom plate!


----------



## wildwind

Hey guys, I'm still working on figuring out how to set up my computer. I was thinking with 2 separated custom loop in my SMA8, 1 for CPU and 1 for GPUx2. Could I just combine both pumps in one loop? or Should I go with just 1 pump + reservoir for the whole loop? I may go with 3 rads, 1 top, 1 front and 1 in the bottom chamber.

I guess the differences in terms of performance for each setup may not be quite significant. But it would be nice to hear some opinions from you







.

Thanks !


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still working on figuring out how to set up my computer. I was thinking with 2 separated custom loop in my SMA8, 1 for CPU and 1 for GPUx2. Could I just combine both pumps in one loop? or Should I go with just 1 pump + reservoir for the whole loop? I may go with 3 rads, 1 top, 1 front and 1 in the bottom chamber.
> 
> I guess the differences in terms of performance for each setup may not be quite significant. But it would be nice to hear some opinions from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks !


The difference between the two from what I've seen is little. But an sma8 with one reservoir just doesn't look right. Unless it's maybe filter sideways or something. Maybe some guys will come on here with actual number/temp proof


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still working on figuring out how to set up my computer. I was thinking with 2 separated custom loop in my SMA8, 1 for CPU and 1 for GPUx2. Could I just combine both pumps in one loop? or Should I go with just 1 pump + reservoir for the whole loop? I may go with 3 rads, 1 top, 1 front and 1 in the bottom chamber.
> 
> I guess the differences in terms of performance for each setup may not be quite significant. But it would be nice to hear some opinions from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks !


Keep in mind, you'll need similar hardware for each set up (a reservoir, radiator, pump, block, and ideally a drain valve too) if you're going to do a dual loop. A D5 will handle a single loop in a case like the SMA8 without issue. If you're going for redundancy then you'll just need a single reservoir and dual pumps, but that's a little crazy, as D5s are extremely reliable (I've had a D5 go through 6 different builds without issue, and it could probably keep going, but it's on storage).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Gotta get them started early, not even 2 yet and wanting to help his dad out lol:


It's been wiped down since that photo lol


----------



## Panther Al

@XNine, any update on how long the backlog will take before things get back to the original time estimates for delivery?


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> @XNine, any update on how long the backlog will take before things get back to the original time estimates for delivery?


I was told in an email at the end of the year, but that was before I saw the update saying they were upgrading their facility. I don't know what you're looking for, but I had to settle for a "quick ship" version off of Amazon. Ordering the replacement parts for what I want changed....


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone attach one of these to the a Single Res Mount on a SMA8? Or would I need to attach to back wall? Not sure if it would fit with the width, or with the backplate behind the mounting plate?

Dual Ethereal Mount Singularity Computers


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Anyone attach one of these to the a Single Res Mount on a SMA8? Or would I need to attach to back wall? Not sure if it would fit with the width, or with the backplate behind the mounting plate?
> 
> Dual Ethereal Mount Singularity Computers


I attached my pump/res combo directly onto the back wall. In your case you just need to screw the bracket into the res mount and then screw it on to the back wall, but make sure you enough room between the res mount and back wall for the screw to go through.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I attached my pump/res combo directly onto the back wall. In your case you just need to screw the bracket into the res mount and then screw it on to the back wall, but make sure you enough room between the res mount and back wall for the screw to go through.


Ok, I wasn't sure if anyone had used these mounts with the mounting plate. I got one of the "quick ship" cases, due to Caselabs suspending custom orders. There is 4 holes already pre-drilled for the single mounting plate. I'll have to do some measurements, might just attach it to the back wall if I can cover up the holes, or use the double wide plate. Thanks

If anyone else sees this that has used it, please let me know. TIA


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I attached my pump/res combo directly onto the back wall. In your case you just need to screw the bracket into the res mount and then screw it on to the back wall, but make sure you enough room between the res mount and back wall for the screw to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I wasn't sure if anyone had used these mounts with the mounting plate. I got one of the "quick ship" cases, due to Caselabs suspending custom orders. There is 4 holes already pre-drilled for the single mounting plate. I'll have to do some measurements, might just attach it to the back wall if I can cover up the holes, or use the double wide plate. Thanks
> 
> If anyone else sees this that has used it, please let me know. TIA
Click to expand...

Another option you have with already having mounting holes for the res mount plate, is to use some standoffs, about an inch or so long, and then use a clear acrylic plate to mount your res on, which would then bring it out away from the back wall of the case to where it was eye-catchingly visible.

If you're running a dual res setup, you could bend your acrylic so you have 2 levels, so one res could sit closer to the back wall, and the second a couple inches further out.

Just some ideas that I have not seen anyone do, that I'd be looking at if I had that case, which would be pretty easy to do.

Darlene


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Another option you have with already having mounting holes for the res mount plate, is to use some standoffs, about an inch or so long, and then use a clear acrylic plate to mount your res on, which would then bring it out away from the back wall of the case to where it was eye-catchingly visible.
> 
> If you're running a dual res setup, you could bend your acrylic so you have 2 levels, so one res could sit closer to the back wall, and the second a couple inches further out.
> 
> Just some ideas that I have not seen anyone do, that I'd be looking at if I had that case, which would be pretty easy to do.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks for the input, this is actually my very first build. I don't know if I will be bending tube ?, but your idea sounds pretty sweet. I will definitely look into that, thanks a bunch! Either way I could use 90-degree fittings and achieve the same thing. Wouldn't look as good, but it's a good place to start. + 1 to you madam. *Wait, you are a woman correct?, lol got corrected by Akira from EK.... Don't know why I thought he was a she* But seriously thanks for the input.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Another option you have with already having mounting holes for the res mount plate, is to use some standoffs, about an inch or so long, and then use a clear acrylic plate to mount your res on, which would then bring it out away from the back wall of the case to where it was eye-catchingly visible.
> 
> If you're running a dual res setup, you could bend your acrylic so you have 2 levels, so one res could sit closer to the back wall, and the second a couple inches further out.
> 
> Just some ideas that I have not seen anyone do, that I'd be looking at if I had that case, which would be pretty easy to do.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, this is actually my very first build. I don't know if I will be bending tube ?, but your idea sounds pretty sweet. I will definitely look into that, thanks a bunch! Either way I could use 90-degree fittings and achieve the same thing. Wouldn't look as good, but it's a good place to start. + 1 to you madam. *Wait, you are a woman correct?, lol got corrected by Akira from EK.... Don't know why I thought he was a she* But seriously thanks for the input.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm a girl, akira, in spite of a name that can kinda go either way, is very much a guy.

The internet can be so confusing at times . . . .

Caselabs uses 6-32 pretty universally, except for the caster attachment, so if you want to mount the res panel, or a custom acrylic one, out away from the back wall, just check www.mcmaster.com . . for the hardware to make life easier.

D.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Thanks for the input, this is actually my very first build. I don't know if I will be bending tube ?, but your idea sounds pretty sweet. I will definitely look into that, thanks a bunch! Either way I could use 90-degree fittings and achieve the same thing. Wouldn't look as good, but it's a good place to start. + 1 to you madam. *Wait, you are a woman correct?, lol got corrected by Akira from EK.... Don't know why I thought he was a she* But seriously thanks for the input.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yes, I'm a girl, akira, in spite of a name that can kinda go either way, is very much a guy.
> 
> The internet can be so confusing at times . . . .
> 
> Caselabs uses 6-32 pretty universally, except for the caster attachment, so if you want to mount the res panel, or a custom acrylic one, out away from the back wall, just check www.mcmaster.com . . for the hardware to make life easier.
> 
> D.


Haha









You were right this time with our IT Diva!









Cheers


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yes, I'm a girl, akira, in spite of a name that can kinda go either way, is very much a guy.
> 
> The internet can be so confusing at times . . . .
> 
> Caselabs uses 6-32 pretty universally, except for the caster attachment, so if you want to mount the res panel, or a custom acrylic one, out away from the back wall, just check www.mcmaster.com . . for the hardware to make life easier.
> 
> D.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were right this time with our IT Diva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Haha, thanks very much! Couldn't ask for a better community. Lots of help, and Diva, I appreciate the tip! I'll check them out, I've seen that some extra size screws can come in handy. Especially since I'll be doing push/pull with HWL radiators. Appreciate the help from everyone ?. VSG was a huge help in selecting the radiators for my fans.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It is. You will need a little bit of space to assemble the case, then once you have it made you will immediately start to look around trying to figure out where you are going to put it.
> 
> TCO


Yes, but once it's together and you actually start installing components, modding, cable management, etc, your space will gradually increase without even noticing until one day you try walking across the room of spare parts, extra cables, screws, anything you think that you might need, then you realize that you've taken over the entire room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I saw those too on Titan Rig. I can maybe sorta live with the Gunmetal colour, but the price hike from say Performance PCs is a lot higher than what I'm willing to pay now.


Ever since Titan Rig started selling watercooling parts on Amazon, now everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. I remember when Amazon had zero watercooling components. Now, even Bitspower is selling parts themselves on Amazon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a tiny question, anyone know a place that make's Lightbox's for caselabs cases (more so the STH10) Always liked them from Murderbox/Xforma now i guess. I'm not that "mod" smart to try to make one myself =S


Coldzero
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yes, I'm a girl, akira, in spite of a name that can kinda go either way, is very much a guy.
> 
> The internet can be so confusing at times . . . .
> 
> Caselabs uses 6-32 pretty universally, except for the caster attachment, so if you want to mount the res panel, or a custom acrylic one, out away from the back wall, just check www.mcmaster.com . . for the hardware to make life easier.
> 
> D.


I'm working on a custom acrylic mount for my 2 x Bitspower 250mm reservoirs with the Bitspower Mod Top Upgrade. I removed the reservoir mounting plate completely, and I'm using a white sheet of acrylic since I have a white case, and 1" nylon spacers between the mid plate and the acrylic which each screw on the mounting brackets will go through and give everything more support. It's an inch off the mid plate so the tops of my reservoirs will match up with my fill ports, and the sheet of acrylic I'm using is twice the size of the Caselabs double reservoir mounting plate, which makes it blend in better and gives me some room to hide cables behind it.

One thing I'm struggling with right now is mounting the brackets for both pump/res combos in the exact spot so they are both exactly straight, evenly spaced, and the tops of the reservoirs match up with my fill ports. I've already wasted 3 sheets of acrylic trying to get the brackets mounted in the exact spot where they need to be, and each one takes a couple of hours to get just right, rather, what I think is just right. I haven't worked on it in a couple of days because I got too frustrated.

I have another question I'm hoping someone can answer for me. In my TH10A, the sliding MB tray has 2 pieces to it. The piece that the MB mounts to and another piece that attaches to the backside. I'm trying to add some lighting under the MB, but in order to do this, I need taller standoffs. I noticed that the MB tray is screwed onto the back, where the PCs slot covers are. Does anyone know if the MB tray can be removed from the back with the PCs slot covers are, flipped over, remove the other side of the MB tray, and then mount my MB to the back side of the MB tray? If I just add taller standoffs, then the MB will be too high to match up with the IO plate on the back and too high for my GPUs & NVMe SSD to screw down into the PCI slot. If I flip the MB upside down, it looks like it will lower the MB some so after adding taller standoffs, it should hopefully be the correct height for the MB to fit to the back IO panel and PCI slot covers.

I hope this makes sense. If anyone has any suggestions about an easier way to mount my pump/res brackets or with the MB tray, I would love to hear some ideas. I've wasted enough time on this and would like to get my rig running soon. Thanks.

Here's a picture of how I've setup both of my reservoirs. I drilled fill ports on top of the case and drilled holes in the chassis divider for my return lines. Both of them hook together before attaching to the top of my reservoirs. As long as I put a stop fitting in my fill ports when I'm finished filling my loops, this should be ok, right?


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Keep in mind, you'll need similar hardware for each set up (a reservoir, radiator, pump, block, and ideally a drain valve too) if you're going to do a dual loop. A D5 will handle a single loop in a case like the SMA8 without issue. If you're going for redundancy then you'll just need a single reservoir and dual pumps, but that's a little crazy, as D5s are extremely reliable (I've had a D5 go through 6 different builds without issue, and it could probably keep going, but it's on storage).


Thanks! I guess I'll just use one pump for 3 big rads


----------



## Revan654

I might get a pedestal for my SM8. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas to hide the idea that it's two separate units. Trying to make it look like one unit. Like some kind a blending tape or something higher quality.

One small side question: What tubing size does everyone recommend using for a SM8 Case (Acrylic 16, 14 or 12mm(Don't think Bitspower makes 13mm).


----------



## rolldog

Do you think the way I have my loops coming back to my reservoir are ok?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Do you think the way I have my loops coming back to my reservoir are ok?


When you have your fill ports open, I would not be surprised if you get a lot of splash, or spitting up . . .

I'd be sure to attach some short lengths of tubing, (at least 8 to 10 inches or so) to a barb fitting as an extension to the fill ports before powering up the pumps.

Once you get all the air out, the issue should mitigate, but having an air pocket burp up thru a tube filled with incoming coolant makes for a big mess.. . . . best to be able to direct it away from the system with extension tubes before it happens . . .

I've always had the return come directly to the res, and fills/vents always as a separate connection to the top of the res, specifically to try to avoid what I just described.

D.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I might get a pedestal for my SM8. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas to hide the idea that it's two separate units. Trying to make it look like one unit. Like some kind a blending tape or something higher quality.
> 
> One small side question: What tubing size does everyone recommend using for a SM8 Case (Acrylic 16, 14 or 12mm(Don't think Bitspower makes 13mm).


I was thinking of switching to 16mm tubing in my sm8. If you don't have fittings yet I think 14mmnwould be the sweet spot but sucks they do t have a lot of types of 14mm where 12mm you have a huge selection. Here is 12mm for reference.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to say 16mm would look nicer, still debating it mysefl but I'm having a fun time trying to find a block that will work w/ my Ref 390x


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Do have to say 16mm would look nicer, still debating it mysefl but I'm having a fun time trying to find a block that will work w/ my Ref 390x


16mm for some reason just looks to thick. I do have a bent or two that's a bit tight. I might go with 12mm. Since I still have a few 12mm fittings left over from my other PC.

Still not 100% sure what to go with. Why does their have to be so many sizes.

I would like to go with 14mm. It seems only Bitspower supports that size.


----------



## ezzdwag

Hey i was wondering if anyone in here could give me an idea of how much paint i will need to paint my th10a with ped and extended top? I will only be painting the outside panel's and leaving the inside black. Thanks!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 16mm for some reason just looks to thick. I do have a bent or two that's a bit tight. I might go with 12mm. Since I still have a few 12mm fittings left over from my other PC.
> 
> Still not 100% sure what to go with. Why does their have to be so many sizes.
> 
> I would like to go with 14mm. It seems only Bitspower supports that size.


Bits power , barrow , and Xspc support 14mm


----------



## tiger style

Hello, I would like to sleeve the front panel USB 3 cables on my SM8 but I can't figure out how to remove the connectors from the black plastic assembly. It looks glued together and I'm not sure if I can pull it apart to get them out.

Before I end up breaking the whole thing, can I ask how to do it?

Thanks

Picture of confusion:


----------



## ssgtnubb

The connector is glued and hot molded together, not worth the trouble if you ask me. You can't just buy the connector by the way, you have to buy a whole new panel switch kit to get a new connector. One of my USB 3 plug's was damaged and the only option was to buy the whole kit.


----------



## tiger style

Thank you for the reply. Oh well. I was thinking of cutting the internal USB connector that plugs into the motherboard but don't have the confidence to redo it. I might buy a sleeved extender from moddiy.com instead.

Thanks for saving me the headache!


----------



## ssgtnubb

No problemo'


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Bits power , barrow , and Xspc support 14mm


Think I'm going with 13mm. 12 is to small & 16mm just seems to big.

Don't think theirs any kind of down side going with 13 over 16.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello, I would like to sleeve the front panel USB 3 cables on my SM8 but I can't figure out how to remove the connectors from the black plastic assembly. It looks glued together and I'm not sure if I can pull it apart to get them out.
> 
> Before I end up breaking the whole thing, can I ask how to do it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Picture of confusion:


Use split sleeving. It looks good and works great for this!!!


----------



## tiger style

Thanks seross. I was looking for white and maybe red split sleeving and can't seem to find any.

Just checking out your build log and your split sleeving looks really nice and less bulky but your original white sleeving looks nice too! I'd be very happy with that. What sleeving and heatshrink did you use?

Thanks


----------



## MocoIMO

Has anyone tried vinyl wrapping a caselabs case before? Kind want to do a satin gray exterior with white interior + plated tubing for my next update


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Has anyone tried vinyl wrapping a caselabs case before? Kind want to do a satin gray exterior with white interior + plated tubing for my next update


There was a build a while back that had GTA5 vinyl wrapping on it, turned out killer.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Thanks seross. I was looking for white and maybe red split sleeving and can't seem to find any.
> 
> Just checking out your build log and your split sleeving looks really nice and less bulky but your original white sleeving looks nice too! I'd be very happy with that. What sleeving and heatshrink did you use?
> 
> Thanks


I will try and find out the size tonight or tommorrow as i do not remember right off hand!


----------



## ali13245

Does anyone know why the left door on my SMA8 is loose? If tap it slightly I can hear the door rattle a bit.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Does anyone know why the left door on my SMA8 is loose? If tap it slightly I can hear the door rattle a bit.


you can always make the lock system tighter or looser. If there is nothing hindering the closing of the door you can adjust the pressure either making the hole on the lock system larger or diminishing the hole making harder to open but also more tightly secure.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Has anyone tried vinyl wrapping a caselabs case before? Kind want to do a satin gray exterior with white interior + plated tubing for my next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a build a while back that had GTA5 vinyl wrapping on it, turned out killer.
Click to expand...

This one? http://www.caselabs-store.com/lineare-ekstase-by-marcel/


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> you can always make the lock system tighter or looser. If there is nothing hindering the closing of the door you can adjust the pressure either making the hole on the lock system larger or diminishing the hole making harder to open but also more tightly secure.


That seemed to do the trick. Thanks







However there is still some slight rattle when tapping on some areas around the door, but its not loose like it was before. Is that normal?


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I will try and find out the size tonight or tommorrow as i do not remember right off hand!


Thanks but don't worry if you can't. I was getting tunnel vision on white/red sleeving. The split sleeving would look awesome in black in my build too. If it's not too much trouble, if you can let me know what brand sleeving, size and heatshrink it was, I'd be very grateful.

Does it not split open when you bend it or do you use glue or heatshrink to keep it all together?

Thanks!


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Hey i was wondering if anyone in here could give me an idea of how much paint i will need to paint my th10a with ped and extended top? I will only be painting the outside panel's and leaving the inside black. Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## Snaporz

Have been too lazy to post my completed rig.


----------



## IT Diva

So my edge emitting, addressable, LED strip finally got here after wandering around the wrong postal facilities in Puerto Rico for a while, and so I did a little mock-up to see how it was going to work out for my lighted midplates in my S5 and S8S builds.

Used the same thickness acrylic as I did for the midplates and tomorrow, I want to see if it makes any difference if I flame polish the surfaces that the LEDs shine into.

The controller has 300 possible sequences if you count the color variations to base sequences, so I set it on auto to get the video, not the most appropriate sequences, but you get the idea.

It also lets me save up to 16 favorites.

This little test run has the strip connection at the lower left corner, but for the actual midplate, there will be 2 strips that start at the front center, move outward and down each side, and come together at the rear, right in front of the mobo tray.

Altogether, its about 7/16" thick, but it could be made a lot thinner, if it wasn't meant to be drilled and tapped to have pumps and heat exchangers fastened to it.

Anyway, always fun working on new ideas . . .

Darlene


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So my edge emitting, addressable, LED strip finally got here after wandering around the wrong postal facilities in Puerto Rico for a while, and so I did a little mock-up to see how it was going to work out for my lighted midplates in my S5 and S8S builds.
> 
> Used the same thickness acrylic as I did for the midplates and tomorrow, I want to see if it makes any difference if I flame polish the surfaces that the LEDs shine into.
> 
> The controller has 300 possible sequences if you count the color variations to base sequences, so I set it on auto to get the video, not the most appropriate sequences, but you get the idea.
> 
> It also lets me save up to 16 favorites.
> 
> This little test run has the strip connection at the lower left corner, but for the actual midplate, there will be 2 strips that start at the front center, move outward and down each side, and come together at the rear, right in front of the mobo tray.
> 
> Altogether, its about 7/16" thick, but it could be made a lot thinner, if it wasn't meant to be drilled and tapped to have pumps and heat exchangers fastened to it.
> 
> Anyway, always fun working on new ideas . . .
> 
> Darlene


Very nice, that is some lovely lighting.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Has anyone tried vinyl wrapping a caselabs case before? Kind want to do a satin gray exterior with white interior + plated tubing for my next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a build a while back that had GTA5 vinyl wrapping on it, turned out killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one? http://www.caselabs-store.com/lineare-ekstase-by-marcel/
Click to expand...

Yes! That is the one!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Hey i was wondering if anyone in here could give me an idea of how much paint i will need to paint my th10a with ped and extended top? I will only be painting the outside panel's and leaving the inside black. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone can answer that question. I mean, are you using rattle cans? Automotive paint? What kind of sprayer? How many coats? Will you be putting in a clear coat? Are you stripping the panels first? There's just too many variables to give a good answer to that question, unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So my edge emitting, addressable, LED strip finally got here after wandering around the wrong postal facilities in Puerto Rico for a while, and so I did a little mock-up to see how it was going to work out for my lighted midplates in my S5 and S8S builds.
> 
> Used the same thickness acrylic as I did for the midplates and tomorrow, I want to see if it makes any difference if I flame polish the surfaces that the LEDs shine into.
> 
> The controller has 300 possible sequences if you count the color variations to base sequences, so I set it on auto to get the video, not the most appropriate sequences, but you get the idea.
> 
> It also lets me save up to 16 favorites.
> 
> This little test run has the strip connection at the lower left corner, but for the actual midplate, there will be 2 strips that start at the front center, move outward and down each side, and come together at the rear, right in front of the mobo tray.
> 
> Altogether, its about 7/16" thick, but it could be made a lot thinner, if it wasn't meant to be drilled and tapped to have pumps and heat exchangers fastened to it.
> 
> Anyway, always fun working on new ideas . . .
> 
> Darlene


Very nice! Do you have any shots of the controller itself?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So my edge emitting, addressable, LED strip finally got here after wandering around the wrong postal facilities in Puerto Rico for a while, and so I did a little mock-up to see how it was going to work out for my lighted midplates in my S5 and S8S builds.
> 
> Used the same thickness acrylic as I did for the midplates and tomorrow, I want to see if it makes any difference if I flame polish the surfaces that the LEDs shine into.
> 
> The controller has 300 possible sequences if you count the color variations to base sequences, so I set it on auto to get the video, not the most appropriate sequences, but you get the idea.
> 
> It also lets me save up to 16 favorites.
> 
> This little test run has the strip connection at the lower left corner, but for the actual midplate, there will be 2 strips that start at the front center, move outward and down each side, and come together at the rear, right in front of the mobo tray.
> 
> Altogether, its about 7/16" thick, but it could be made a lot thinner, if it wasn't meant to be drilled and tapped to have pumps and heat exchangers fastened to it.
> 
> Anyway, always fun working on new ideas . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, that is some lovely lighting.
Click to expand...

Thanks,

You'd think from the dark background that I'd done the pics/vid with the lights out, but actually, they were all done in a very bright room.

It's quite surprising just how much light comes from that relatively small number of LEDs

It looks like I have enough mirror on hand to do the midplate in the S8S today, I can't wait to see how it looks in its real setting.

To answer @XNine about the controller,

One thing to keep in mind, is that for addressable LED strip, most of it is designed to operate from a 5V source, which means that all else being equal, it'll draw about 2.5 times the current of a 12V strip.

For each LED, each of the junctions, (R, G, & B) each draw 0.020A, (20ma) at full brightness, so that's 60ma per LED when white.

That makes the current for 100 LEDS about 6A.

The controller itself is an inexpensive item from Amazon.

I've tried several different offerings and found one that so far, has always worked, once it was "fixed".

The problem with all the mini controllers is that they try to put too much in too little space, and do it super cheap, at the expense of whether it actually works as buyers expect.

The connector on the controller is always the wrong gender for the one on the "input" end of the LED strip, and the strip won't work if the controller is connected to the "output" end.

If you want to use the connectors that come with it, you have to unsolder and re-solder the connectors to the right ends of the strip.

The second problem is that the way they come, all the power, both for the controller and for the strip, has to be carried by traces on the controller PCB.

For a small number of LEDS, up to about 36 or so, (maybe 50ish max) this doesn't seem to be too big of an issue, but once you get beyond that, the traces can no longer carry that much current, and the controller PCB gets really hot and you get major voltage drop, which then means the IC chip at each LED doesn't get enough voltage and either the LEDS lock up or weird stuff happens, none of it good.

For large numbers of LEDs, you have to power the strip directly, and with a gage of wire sufficient for the load based on the number of LEDs.

Then also power the controller from the same source.

Here's a pic of the controller that was running the little mock-up panel, (the lower one with the label and heat shrink) and a different brand I tried, ( upper one, that was crap right out of the chute) that I cut the heatshrink off of to show the parts. That one also was rewired so the power did not have to come thru the controller PCB traces to get to the strip.



Conversely, here's the same controller as the mock-up uses, properly set up, which runs all 576 LEDS on 4, one meter long strips of 144 LEDs each, which is about a 35A draw from a 5V source.



D.


----------



## ezzdwag

I don't think anyone can answer that question. I mean, are you using rattle cans? Automotive paint? What kind of sprayer? How many coats? Will you be putting in a clear coat? Are you stripping the panels first? There's just too many variables to give a good answer to that question, unfortunately

Yeah true thanks for the replying anyway. I will be using automotive paint 2 layers sanding back the black and putting primer on and clear coat. Anyway i understand if no one can give me a clear answer i just wanted a rough estimate as the paint im getting is quite pricey think il go with 500Ml and hope for the best!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> I don't think anyone can answer that question. I mean, are you using rattle cans? Automotive paint? What kind of sprayer? How many coats? Will you be putting in a clear coat? Are you stripping the panels first? There's just too many variables to give a good answer to that question, unfortunately
> 
> Yeah true thanks for the replying anyway. I will be using automotive paint 2 layers sanding back the black and putting primer on and clear coat. Anyway i understand if no one can give me a clear answer i just wanted a rough estimate as the paint im getting is quite pricey think il go with 500Ml and hope for the best!


Always buy more than you need, nothing worse than running out of paint half way through because that creates and uneven coat and means more sanding especially if you're going for a high quality finish which I'm guessing by what you've said that may be what you're aiming for.

Bill Owen from MNPCTech has done a great video on achieving a mirror like finish with rattle cans if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Have been too lazy to post my completed rig.


wow very nice


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Always buy more than you need, nothing worse than running out of paint half way through because that creates and uneven coat and means more sanding especially if you're going for a high quality finish which I'm guessing by what you've said that may be what you're aiming for.
> 
> Bill Owen from MNPCTech has done a great video on achieving a mirror like finish with rattle cans if you haven't already seen it.


Thanks dude il check it out. yeah im hoping that is more than il need. The reson i ask is iv only ever used cans but i dare not touch this case with cans


----------



## ali13245

Anyone know what parts I would need to make my SMA8 reversed?


----------



## MysticCoyote

I'm about to start a new build (last build was i7-4770k in a Antec P280) and have decided to use a CaseLabs Mercury S8 with pedestal. But sadly CaseLabs site said they have temporarily suspended custom orders. Does anyone here know for how long? Does not say on site...In the interim, I have a empty Cooler Master HAF XB I can play around with 'til I can get a S8...


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Anyone know what parts I would need to make my SMA8 reversed?


You will need the front, rear, divider , top and mid plate. everything has to be reverse.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> You will need the front, rear, divider , top and mid plate. everything has to be reverse.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Cool. Thanks


Are you planning on order the parts? I want to do the same with my sma8, but I was looking at how much will it cost and probably is better buying a new one.


----------



## IT Diva

After being pretty happy with the results of the small scale mockup of my lighted midplate plan for my S5 and S8S builds, I pit power tools against acrylic, and fought a truly epic battle, in the end, the lighted midplate for the S8S was born.

Where the mockup had been relatively easy, with the data feed at the lower left corner and going counter clockwise, for the actual midplate itself which really needed the chase pattern to be symmetrical, I wanted the data feed to be at the center front, and then migrate out to the sides, then back, and ultimately into the center along the rear edge of the midplate.

With top emitting LED strips, it's no problem, as you can turn the strip around when data has to go in only one direction . . . . With side emitting LED strip, unless someone makes a left handed strip that I've never heard of, you have to have the strips on one side of the midplate, mounted upside down to keep the direction right and the LEDs pointing inwards.

Fortunately, I came up with a plan, that still leaves the plate easy to work on, since I have to mount the pumps and heat exchangers on it, as well as put several pass-thrus thru it.

I also polished the aluminum frame rails to give it a touch of class.

A little note on the controller . . . . This is running with the controller as it was plugged to the mock-up, but it gets kinda hot when it's on white for a few minutes. The mockup had 28 LEDs, while this has 56. Ultimately, I'll take another controller and permanently wire it into the 5V power connector for the midplate, so all the power doesn't have to go thru the controller PCB traces and the midplate will be effectively a stand alone module.

Here's a few pics, and a really quick little vid of how it came out:












And on another related note,, the new anti vandal switches came in so that I could complete the new relocated buttons and USB panel for the S5, that otherwise gets lost with the full width front window mod.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> Are you planning on order the parts? I want to do the same with my sma8, but I was looking at how much will it cost and probably is better buying a new one.


That's too much money just for buying parts to reverse the case. I wish they designed the case with a reverse option without the need to buy replacement parts. I believe you can reverse the SM8 without the addition of any replacement parts. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> That's too much money just for buying parts to reverse the case. I wish they designed the case with a reverse option without the need to buy replacement parts. I believe you can reverse the SM8 without the addition of any replacement parts. (correct me if I'm wrong)


I received the sma8 last week, but here in nyc apartments are smalls, so i need it reverse so i can keep it in my corner, standard is not working for me and i love the case. I guess i have to stay with the S8, until they resume ordering.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> That's too much money just for buying parts to reverse the case. I wish they designed the case with a reverse option without the need to buy replacement parts. I believe you can reverse the SM8 without the addition of any replacement parts. (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the sma8 last week, but here in nyc apartments are smalls, so i need it reverse so i can keep it in my corner, standard is not working for me and i love the case. I guess i have to stay with the S8, until they resume ordering.
Click to expand...

You can always order replacement parts, might be a great opportunity to go with a 2 tone build if you get the new parts in a contrasting color.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysticCoyote*
> 
> I'm about to start a new build (last build was i7-4770k in a Antec P280) and have decided to use a CaseLabs Mercury S8 with pedestal. But sadly CaseLabs site said they have temporarily suspended custom orders. Does anyone here know for how long? Does not say on site...In the interim, I have a empty Cooler Master HAF XB I can play around with 'til I can get a S8...


End of the year was the answer I got in an email, but hopefully sooner. Mod-One has some case selections, but no custom colors.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> I received the sma8 last week, but here in nyc apartments are smalls, so i need it reverse so i can keep it in my corner, standard is not working for me and i love the case. I guess i have to stay with the S8, until they resume ordering.


I got a "L" desk, So I have plenty of room for the SMA8 on my desk along with dual monitors. I just wanted to try reverse layout and change things up a bit, but I am fine with the standard layout for now.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> After being pretty happy with the results of the small scale mockup of my lighted midplate plan for my S5 and S8S builds, I pit power tools against acrylic, and fought a truly epic battle, in the end, the lighted midplate for the S8S was born.
> 
> Where the mockup had been relatively easy, with the data feed at the lower left corner and going counter clockwise, for the actual midplate itself which really needed the chase pattern to be symmetrical, I wanted the data feed to be at the center front, and then migrate out to the sides, then back, and ultimately into the center along the rear edge of the midplate.
> 
> With top emitting LED strips, it's no problem, as you can turn the strip around when data has to go in only one direction . . . . With side emitting LED strip, unless someone makes a left handed strip that I've never heard of, you have to have the strips on one side of the midplate, mounted upside down to keep the direction right and the LEDs pointing inwards.
> 
> Fortunately, I came up with a plan, that still leaves the plate easy to work on, since I have to mount the pumps and heat exchangers on it, as well as put several pass-thrus thru it.
> 
> I also polished the aluminum frame rails to give it a touch of class.
> 
> A little note on the controller . . . . This is running with the controller as it was plugged to the mock-up, but it gets kinda hot when it's on white for a few minutes. The mockup had 28 LEDs, while this has 56. Ultimately, I'll take another controller and permanently wire it into the 5V power connector for the midplate, so all the power doesn't have to go thru the controller PCB traces and the midplate will be effectively a stand alone module.
> 
> Here's a few pics, and a really quick little vid of how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on another related note,, the new anti vandal switches came in so that I could complete the new relocated buttons and USB panel for the S5, that otherwise gets lost with the full width front window mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


As you explained, there are certainly a few hurdles to overcome with the side emitting led strips, and even the controller used.
The videos have been enjoyable, showing how this complex lighting system really looks in operation.

I used to think my TJ07 sLight was pretty cool, but it's now stone-age in comparison, lol.
The polished frame rails do look good with the plate, imo.
I must assume those are the heat exchangers sitting on top!

On the S5, the re-designed switch/usb panel looks like it belongs there now.
Those anti-vandal switches look like authentic Bulgin switches, not like the cheaper knockoffs you see these days.

Yeah, not too shabby of a job, lol!
Rep+


----------



## MysticCoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> End of the year was the answer I got in an email, but hopefully sooner. Mod-One has some case selections, but no custom colors.


Well ain't that a kick in the head....I have not found an S8 like I want from any of their resellers so I guess I'll just move my 4770K from my P280 to my empty HAF then add water cooling and mods while I wait...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Thanks seross. I was looking for white and maybe red split sleeving and can't seem to find any.
> 
> Just checking out your build log and your split sleeving looks really nice and less bulky but your original white sleeving looks nice too! I'd be very happy with that. What sleeving and heatshrink did you use?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry it took so long to get back to you but this is the split sleeving I used.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> This one? http://www.caselabs-store.com/lineare-ekstase-by-marcel/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yes! That is the one!


Thank you both


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get back to you but this is the split sleeving I used.


Hello Seross, many thanks for getting back to me. A few hours before I saw your post, I decided to attempt what cpachris's did in his build in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266202/build-log-the-big-budget-boomer-box-aka-the-bbbb/2200_100#post_18447473

I was a little worried to hack away at the USB moulding as I'm quite clumsy and impatient but went ahead and I tried it this morning.



It was quite easy in the end. Blow torched the end of a Stanley knife and carefully cut through the plastic on one side. There's a seam on both sides of the connector so tried to cut into that and then pried the whole thing open.



Looking at it, there doesn't appear to be any damage and I'm quite surprised it seems ok - I did manage to jab my finger with a red hot Stanley knife though, so there is that, but it's still a victory in my book.

I've order some white and red 9mm sleeving. If it turns out ok, I'll update the thread if anyone is interested.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if Hardware Labs SR2 MP rads will fit on the rad mounts for the pedestal? I know they don't fit with the normal drop top due to the extra port.


----------



## MR-e

^ take a file to the port locations of the drop/pedestal mount, easy fix


----------



## InfoSeeker

Doing my final research on fans before I place an order for my most probable selection, the Noctua Industrial PPC versions.
I see they now have some "Chroma" accessories to replace the brown corners to add a little color, or go full black, if desired.


----------



## X-Nine

Oh lawd! Those look nice... Gonna have to find reviews on them, if they're anywhere near as good as my GTs, then hello Noctua!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Oh lawd! Those look nice... Gonna have to find reviews on them, if they're anywhere near as good as my GTs, then hello Noctua!


They're the same as the standard IPPC fans, just with different colored fan corners. The 120 mm ones are not as good as your GTs, so stick with what you have. The 140 mm are good, but there are no 140 mm GTs anyway.

I would say, once Corsair releases their replaceable corners, check out the ML120 Pro and the corners pack. Similar looking, better performing, on par/better than the GTs at certain RPM ranges.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ take a file to the port locations of the drop/pedestal mount, easy fix


Yea, I'm not doing that to a 150 dollar radiator. I just ordered the the other drop-in radiator mount. Even though I already dropped the radiator on my subwoofer.

Still wonder if it will take 3 to 4 weeks to be shipped out. Case-Labs must be very backlogged for accessories to take that long to ship out.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I ordered a PSU mount, replacement acrylic panel, and a 120mm cover and got them in about 2 weeks last Wednesday, I suppose it just depends on what you are ordering is more of a mass produced piece that can go in multiple setups as opposed to a single chassis.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> That's too much money just for buying parts to reverse the case. I wish they designed the case with a reverse option without the need to buy replacement parts. I believe you can reverse the SM8 without the addition of any replacement parts. (correct me if I'm wrong)


When I started building my rig in a TH10A, I decided to buy the reverse kit because I'm using nickel + plexi waterblocks on my GPUs and wanted to be able to see the tops of my GPU blocks through the window in the side panel. Now I have about 75% of the parts needed to build another TH10A. I've been holding onto them thinking I could use these panels for something, but so far they've just been in the corner of my office in a pile of other leftover cables, fans, fittings, etc. I'm sure one day I'll probably have enough extra stuff to build a completely new rig. I don't know if there's an aftermarket for parts like this, otherwise I'd try selling them. You never hear anyone who has a reverse chassis and wants to convert it to a standard chassis.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Doing my final research on fans before I place an order for my most probable selection, the Noctua Industrial PPC versions.
> I see they now have some "Chroma" accessories to replace the brown corners to add a little color, or go full black, if desired.


Finally fan makers are starting do it, Corsair, now Noctua, if only Noiseblocker do the same with their eLoop 140 fans


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They're the same as the standard IPPC fans, just with different colored fan corners. The 120 mm ones are not as good as your GTs, so stick with what you have. The 140 mm are good, but there are no 140 mm GTs anyway.
> 
> I would say, once Corsair releases their replaceable corners, check out the ML120 Pro and the corners pack. Similar looking, better performing, on par/better than the GTs at certain RPM ranges.


As i am ready to order fans, I am very interested in experienced opinions.

I assume GTs to be Gentle Typhoons?
I understand specs don't show the full and true picture, but comparing what I could find on the two fans I see the following:

Fan: ................... Gentle Typhoon ... Noctua Industrial
Speed: ............... 900-2150 RPM .... 450-2000 RPM
Airflow: .............. 116.9 M3/H ........ 121.8 M3/H
Static Pressure: ... ??? ................... 3.94 mm H2O
Noise: ................ 32 dB ................ 29.7 dB
Power: ............... 0.123 A ............. 0.1 A
PWM control: ...... Standard ........... NE-FD1
MTBF: ............... 100,000 H .......... 150,000 H
Warranty: .......... 2 years .............. 6 years

Just looking at the specs, i am leaning toward the Noctuas, but live experience lends great weight, so any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## VSG

Don't waste your time comparing specs across companies. Many companies are lied to by OEMs (not a factor in this case) and no testing methodology is provided either so they could be measured differently.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ take a file to the port locations of the drop/pedestal mount, easy fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm not doing that to a 150 dollar radiator. I just ordered the the other drop-in radiator mount. Even though I already dropped the radiator on my subwoofer.
> 
> Still wonder if it will take 3 to 4 weeks to be shipped out. Case-Labs must be very backlogged for accessories to take that long to ship out.
Click to expand...

He was not saying anything about your rad. He was saying file out holes in the rad MOUNT ( the plate the rad mounts to)


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't waste your time comparing specs across companies. Many companies are lied to by OEMs (not a factor in this case) and no testing methodology is provided either so they could be measured differently.


mhmmm... errr... ahhh... mhmmm... I guess I'll ask the cat


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Finally fan makers are starting do it, Corsair, now Noctua, if only Noiseblocker do the same with their eLoop 140 fans


Anything to make those Noctua fans look better than the old brown and white. I guarantee a lot of people didn't buy them only because they were the ugliest fan on the market.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They're the same as the standard IPPC fans, just with different colored fan corners. The 120 mm ones are not as good as your GTs, so stick with what you have. The 140 mm are good, but there are no 140 mm GTs anyway.
> 
> I would say, once Corsair releases their replaceable corners, check out the ML120 Pro and the corners pack. Similar looking, better performing, on par/better than the GTs at certain RPM ranges.


Anything you can publicly say about the colours they're planning? Being able to add colour accents would probably coax me to go with the much sexier Pros over the Basics, even if it means spending an extra $10 CAD per fan... (plus whatever the colour cost is, I prefer the all black of the pro's anyways)


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't waste your time comparing specs across companies. Many companies are lied to by OEMs (not a factor in this case) and no testing methodology is provided either so they could be measured differently.
> 
> 
> 
> mhmmm... errr... ahhh... mhmmm... I guess I'll ask the cat
Click to expand...

Check here for performance info for fans.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Check here for performance info for fans.


Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anything you can publicly say about the colours they're planning? Being able to add colour accents would probably coax me to go with the much sexier Pros over the Basics, even if it means spending an extra $10 CAD per fan... (plus whatever the colour cost is, I prefer the all black of the pro's anyways)


Only that it's happening. Can't say when, because I don't know exactly either. The problem was those corners are very hard to get right properly, and resellers told me these fans are selling way above expectations so Corsair and Sunon are working on meeting the demand first, and then the spare corners for accessories.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> He was not saying anything about your rad. He was saying file out holes in the rad MOUNT ( the plate the rad mounts to)


I'm glad somebody caught that


----------



## rolldog

Well, after what seemed like forever, I finally finished by build, again. Caselabs TH10A, reverse chassis, 120mm extended top, Asus X99 Deluxe II, i7-6960X, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs. I still have a couple of things to do, mostly cosmetic, but it's up and running, well, leak testing.

I bought some Mayhem White for one loop and Mayhem Blue for the other, but I'm kinda digging the white lights and clear coolant, giving it a much cleaner look. What do you think, use the Mayhems or keep it with distilled?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Keep it distilled untill you know for sure that is what you want/don't want you know? Flushing is so tedious.









TCO


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Keep it distilled untill you know for sure that is what you want/don't want you know? Flushing is so tedious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Originally, I was going to use different colors of UV coolant with UV lighting in my waterblocks, in the case, etc, and have a switch installed where I could turn off all the UV lighting and only have white lighting, but somewhere along the way, when I was testing different color LEDs inside my waterblocks, I decided to just go with white lighting. Now that everything is running, I'm having second thoughts on the colored coolant. I don't want to fill up both loops with Mayhem's, decide I like the clean look with just distilled, and go through 10 gallons of distilled water flushing everything out trying to get it to look clear again.

I know you've used Mayhem's Pastel coolant before. Did you ever have any staining or other issues with it? I think it was you who used orange coolant and after a while it started looking like the Mississippi River.


----------



## MR-e

I think right now there's not a good balance between the colour palette. With so much white and blue already, the clear coolant does not do anything to add to the build, but more so saturate it. I would think something like a pastel purple would stand out in a good way. Just my







, build is still great regardless.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Originally, I was going to use different colors of UV coolant with UV lighting in my waterblocks, in the case, etc, and have a switch installed where I could turn off all the UV lighting and only have white lighting, but somewhere along the way, when I was testing different color LEDs inside my waterblocks, I decided to just go with white lighting. Now that everything is running, I'm having second thoughts on the colored coolant. I don't want to fill up both loops with Mayhem's, decide I like the clean look with just distilled, and go through 10 gallons of distilled water flushing everything out trying to get it to look clear again.
> 
> I know you've used Mayhem's Pastel coolant before. Did you ever have any staining or other issues with it? I think it was you who used orange coolant and after a while it started looking like the *Mississippi River.*












Yes, Yes it was, and all is very true. It has to deal with the cleanliness of the radiators though, and I for one, am against cleaning rads. True story is that I forget to flush them everytime being that I am more anxious to test fit parts inside the case I am going to build, leaving the components inside the case once fitted.

Not once have I had a problem with them staining anything.









TCO

Here is the Orange/Red/Clay Mississippi though for you


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I think right now there's not a good balance between the colour palette. With so much white and blue already, the clear coolant does not do anything to add to the build, but more so saturate it. I would think something like a pastel purple would stand out in a good way. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , build is still great regardless.


Thanks. I'm not completely finished yet. I just got it to where it can run now. I have 3 different colors of coolant and some dyes, but I haven't decided what to do yet. I don't have any RGB LEDs hooked up to my Farbwerk controllers yet, and I still have some mirrored acrylic, frosted white acrylic, and blue acrylite that I was going to do something with, like edge lit acrylic around the edges of the motherboard or a light panel. I'm also thinking about cutting the top off the 120mm extended top and replacing it with a ventilated acrylic window looking down at the 2 480 rads up top. I was thinking either clear or fluorescent acrylic and then adding edge lighting to it, but I don't want it looking too gangsta.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Thanks. I'm not completely finished yet. I just got it to where it can run now. I have 3 different colors of coolant and some dyes, but I haven't decided what to do yet. I don't have any RGB LEDs hooked up to my Farbwerk controllers yet, and I still have some mirrored acrylic, frosted white acrylic, and blue acrylite that I was going to do something with, like edge lit acrylic around the edges of the motherboard or a light panel. I'm also thinking about cutting the top off the 120mm extended top and replacing it with a ventilated acrylic window looking down at the 2 480 rads up top. I was thinking either clear or fluorescent acrylic and then adding edge lighting to it, but I don't want it looking too gangsta.


I think the way it is now is perfect


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, after what seemed like forever, I finally finished by build, again. Caselabs TH10A, reverse chassis, 120mm extended top, Asus X99 Deluxe II, i7-6960X, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs. I still have a couple of things to do, mostly cosmetic, but it's up and running, well, leak testing.
> 
> I bought some Mayhem White for one loop and Mayhem Blue for the other, but I'm kinda digging the white lights and clear coolant, giving it a much cleaner look. What do you think, use the Mayhems or keep it with distilled?


Are you using just straight distilled water, or did you anything to the loop like PT Nuke?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Are you using just straight distilled water, or did you anything to the loop like PT Nuke?


You should always use some form of biocide in your fluid. I tried straight coolant and got algae in the system in a month so I'm back to using this again.

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/10ml-Pulse-Modding-PM-Nuke-PHN-Concentrated-Biocide_20884.html


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should always use some form of biocide in your fluid. I tried straight coolant and got algae in the system in a month so I'm back to using this again.
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/10ml-Pulse-Modding-PM-Nuke-PHN-Concentrated-Biocide_20884.html


I'm going to be replacing the distilled water with mayhems pastel shortly after, but for the time being If I want to use distilled water, I need to add something like this to my loop?

https://www.amazon.com/Petras-Tech-Nuke-Concentrated-Biocide/dp/B008EGYJ54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473293113&sr=8-1&keywords=pt+nuke+cu


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I'm going to be replacing the distilled water with mayhems pastel shortly after, but for the time being If I want to use distilled water, I need to add something like this to my loop?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Petras-Tech-Nuke-Concentrated-Biocide/dp/B008EGYJ54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473293113&sr=8-1&keywords=pt+nuke+cu


I would use biocide yes, if you have nickel blocks use the one I linked.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Are you using just straight distilled water, or did you anything to the loop like PT Nuke?


Right now it's just straight distilled because I'm leak testing. When I'm done, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I bought Mayhem's Pastel White and Pastel Blue, one for each loop, but I'm kinda liking the way it looks now. It just looks clean. If I do run distilled, I'll add some biocide or something to it just to keep the water clean. It keeps the pH level in check. Too low of a pH encourages scaling and too high of a pH encourages corrosion, and using water to cool down electronic components can increase salinity to a certain point, then it starts reducing the oxygen levels, which is why you want to maintain a good pH balance, which the biocide helps with.

Oh, and I ran Mayhem's Blitz through all my water cooling components before installing them.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Are you using just straight distilled water, or did you anything to the loop like PT Nuke?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's just straight distilled because I'm leak testing. When I'm done, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I bought Mayhem's Pastel White and Pastel Blue, one for each loop, but I'm kinda liking the way it looks now. It just looks clean. If I do run distilled, I'll add some biocide or something to it just to keep the water clean. It keeps the pH level in check. Too low of a pH encourages scaling and too high of a pH encourages corrosion, and using water to cool down electronic components can increase salinity to a certain point, then it starts reducing the oxygen levels, which is why you want to maintain a good pH balance, which the biocide helps with.
> 
> Oh, and I ran Mayhem's Blitz through all my water cooling components before installing them.
Click to expand...

That is one gorgeous build!









Visually, imo, clear looks great with the color scheme, lighting, and components in your build.

I used Mayhems Pastel White in my TJ07 build, and later used EK Blue coolant in the S8 for a while.
No major issues with either, however the pastel white soon developed a green tinge to it, as I had an Alphacool 480 Monsta in the TJ07, and didn't "blitz" it, as you have done with your components.

But I became tired of cleaning out the stains inside my blocks and fittings from using colored coolants, from both the blue die, and the white pastel.
Imo, stick with clear coolant for now, and try to continue liking it, lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Could always just run Mayhems' Biocide Extreme to keep things simple and since you've already invested in Mayhems products lol


----------



## DrFreeman35

What all is recommended when going with a clear setup? I'm honestly thinking about staying away from colors, and wondering what's best options to purchase. Mayhem has great products, and I would like to use them if possible.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What all is recommended when going with a clear setup? I'm honestly thinking about staying away from colors, and wondering what's best options to purchase. Mayhem has great products, and I would like to use them if possible.


Clear X1 is the cheapest/easiest way. It has the biocides/anti corrosives in it already.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Clear X1 is the cheapest/easiest way. It has the biocides/anti corrosives in it already.


Thanks, I'll look into it. This seems to be the case for long term, considering all the pastels and dyes leave behind residue.


----------



## bishopheals

Howdy Folks like to be added tot he list. I'm a proud owner of THW10.
I'm still currently building the case and here's my link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608717/finally-my-case-lab-case-thw10-new-project


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Could always just run Mayhems' Biocide Extreme to keep things simple and since you've already invested in Mayhems products lol


Ha! I actually already have some.









I have a ton of leftover cables, fittings, and now maybe some coolant (which is unopened). I'll probably just try selling all my extra parts so I can walk back into my office. I think there's 2 clear spaces on the floor where I can step.

I polished all my acrylic outside and noticed a mosquito in my reservoir when filling it up. I'm going to have to do something about that. He just floats around in my reservoir. I tried flushing him out with the drain valve open, but he gets stuck to the side.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Could always just run Mayhems' Biocide Extreme to keep things simple and since you've already invested in Mayhems products lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I actually already have some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of leftover cables, fittings, and now maybe some coolant (which is unopened). I'll probably just try selling all my extra parts so I can walk back into my office. I think there's 2 clear spaces on the floor where I can step.
> 
> I polished all my acrylic outside and noticed a mosquito in my reservoir when filling it up. I'm going to have to do something about that. He just floats around in my reservoir. I tried flushing him out with the drain valve open, but he gets stuck to the side.
Click to expand...

Have you tried a turkey baster with a bit of extension tubing stuck down thru your fill line?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Have you tried a turkey baster with a bit of extension tubing stuck down thru your fill line?


No, I haven't, but it sounds like a good idea. Either that or fill up my reservoir almost to the top and suck it out with a straw.







Spitting it out of course.


----------



## Revan654

Case is Here: SM8 (I Should have went with SMA8, However No one was selling it at the time).

I grabbed a pedestal to make it as close to the SMA8 as possible (Wait time for pedestal going to be 2 to 3 weeks







).

Just wish their was a front cover of somekind merge the Pedestal & SM8 together(So their wouldn't be a small gap between Case & Pedestal in the front).


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Case is Here: SM8 (I Should have went with SMA8, However No one was selling it at the time).
> 
> I grabbed a pedestal to make it as close to the SMA8 as possible (Wait time for pedestal going to be 2 to 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just wish their was a front cover of somekind merge the Pedestal & SM8 together(So their wouldn't be a small gap between Case & Pedestal in the front).


Are you going to do dual loops?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Are you going to do dual loops?


Didn't have any Plans to do one.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Didn't have any Plans to do one.


Then I think the SM8 should be just fine. Having one loop in an SMA8 just doesn't look right imo.


----------



## bishopheals

If you water cooling sli you should do dual loop.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> If you water cooling sli you should do dual loop.


Humor an old lady here a moment and explain why that is, especially in an SM8, that doesn't seem to cry out for dual loops in the same aesthetic language that the SMA8 seems to

D.


----------



## bishopheals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Humor an old lady here a moment and explain why that is, especially in an SM8, that doesn't seem to cry out for dual loops in the same aesthetic language that the SMA8 seems to
> 
> D.


Depends on what you looking to do. If you doing SLI and clocking them boys higher you will be able to get cooler temps than stock fans as well as more speed. I got some vids on this you can watch. Im in middle of building a THW10 case and installing 4 monsta 560 rads dual loops on broadwell E 4.6ghz and two sli 1080s over 2200mhz


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Humor an old lady here a moment and explain why that is, especially in an SM8, that doesn't seem to cry out for dual loops in the same aesthetic language that the SMA8 seems to
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you looking to do. *If you doing SLI and clocking them boys higher you will be able to get cooler temps than stock fans as well as more speed*. I got some vids on this you can watch. Im in middle of building a THW10 case and installing 4 monsta 560 rads dual loops on broadwell E 4.6ghz and two sli 1080s over 2200mhz
Click to expand...

The added cooling capability of water over stock air isn't in dispute, the question was why the need for dual loops for SLi, when it isn't stricktly for aesthetic reasons.

I love vids, got a linky . . . .

Four Monsta 560's, you ought to get a negative delta t for sure . . .









D


----------



## bishopheals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The added cooling capability of water over stock air isn't in dispute, the question was why the need for dual loops for SLi, when it isn't stricktly for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> I love vids, got a linky . . . .
> 
> Four Monsta 560's, you ought to get a negative delta t for sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D


One loop is for cpu second loop is for gpu that will make it dual loop. It will be cooler than having all three components tied up on one loop.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Humor an old lady here a moment and explain why that is, especially in an SM8, that doesn't seem to cry out for dual loops in the same aesthetic language that the SMA8 seems to
> 
> D.


When I eventually build an SMA8 I'm going to be a heretic and go for just one loop, mwa ha ha!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Then I think the SM8 should be just fine. Having one loop in an SMA8 just doesn't look right imo.


I was going for lower bay area due to all Harddrives I have.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> One loop is for cpu second loop is for gpu that will make it dual loop. It will be cooler than having all three components tied up on one loop.


I think in a smaller case, running a single loop with enough rad space, you would be fine running a CPU and SLI on the same loop. It just depends on how you build it


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The added cooling capability of water over stock air isn't in dispute, the question was why the need for dual loops for SLi, when it isn't stricktly for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> I love vids, got a linky . . . .
> 
> Four Monsta 560's, you ought to get a negative delta t for sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D
> 
> 
> 
> One loop is for cpu second loop is for gpu that will make it dual loop. It will be cooler than having all three components tied up on one loop.
Click to expand...

I think it would be more efficient to have everything on one loop to maximize cooling capacity across the entire rig.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> Howdy Folks like to be added tot he list. I'm a proud owner of THW10.
> I'm still currently building the case and here's my link
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608717/finally-my-case-lab-case-thw10-new-project


congrats and welcome!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishopheals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The added cooling capability of water over stock air isn't in dispute, the question was why the need for dual loops for SLi, when it isn't stricktly for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> I love vids, got a linky . . . .
> 
> Four Monsta 560's, you ought to get a negative delta t for sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D
> 
> 
> 
> One loop is for cpu second loop is for gpu that will make it dual loop. It will be cooler than having all three components tied up on one loop.
Click to expand...

not true in MOST loops, esp if you have more then enough cooling capacity


----------



## ali13245

Question for all caselabs case owners, when you guys open doors on your case, does it open all in one shot? When I open the doors on my case, it doesn't open in one shot, but rather the top or bottom part of the door will pop out first followed by the other part. I hope someone understands what I meant here, and can clear things up for me.


----------



## Mega Man

Not usually. You can adj the tightness of the clips so they fall out. But I like a nice tight ketch


----------



## rolldog

Diva built electronic openers for each door on one of her rigs, which looked like suicide doors.


----------



## AllGamer

Oh my oh my... this forum keeps going deeper and deeper

LOL







never noticed this section before until just now.

I'll be officially joining the club when my Mercury S8 arrives,









it is currently still in _"Awaiting Fulfillment"_ mode...


----------



## bishopheals

I finally got 3rd part video up on my THW10, My new rads been soaking last night in Phosphoric acid (mayhem blitz) so should be ready today. I'm hoping I can finalize this build already...

Here is my link if anyone like to check it out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0ONaq0Tjm8


----------



## TheShadow

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any insight on an potential issue I may run into. I'm looking at getting an SM8 and I was thinking of doing a 480 rad up top and a 420 in the front. How much room is there before the rads with fans are hitting? Does anyone have a build with two full rads in the top and front. I don't mind them being thin rads. I'd rather have full size but thin rad rather than smaller rad but have it being thick.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Question for all caselabs case owners, when you guys open doors on your case, does it open all in one shot? When I open the doors on my case, it doesn't open in one shot, but rather the top or bottom part of the door will pop out first followed by the other part. I hope someone understands what I meant here, and can clear things up for me.


The clips on the frame are adjustable. You use a flat head screwdriver driver to adjust them. Pushing in will tighten the clip, prying up away from the frame will loosen the clips. This is done because over time clips start to lose their grip, but being able to tighten them will increase the longevity of them over their lifetime.

It sounds like one of your clips is too tight right now to allow even pull force to dislodge the door in one motion.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The clips on the frame are adjustable. You use a flat head screwdriver driver to adjust them. Pushing in will tighten the clip, prying up away from the frame will loosen the clips. This is done because over time clips start to lose their grip, but being able to tighten them will increase the longevity of them over their lifetime.
> 
> It sounds like one of your clips is too tight right now to allow even pull force to dislodge the door in one motion.


Finally, Thank you!







Looks my clips were too tight, I just loosened them, and the door is opening in one motion now.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any insight on an potential issue I may run into. I'm looking at getting an SM8 and I was thinking of doing a 480 rad up top and a 420 in the front. How much room is there before the rads with fans are hitting? Does anyone have a build with two full rads in the top and front. I don't mind them being thin rads. I'd rather have full size but thin rad rather than smaller rad but have it being thick.


I had a 480 and a 360 in one once. Not much room with that. Couldn't even fit an optical drive.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any insight on an potential issue I may run into. I'm looking at getting an SM8 and I was thinking of doing a 480 rad up top and a 420 in the front. How much room is there before the rads with fans are hitting? Does anyone have a build with two full rads in the top and front. I don't mind them being thin rads. I'd rather have full size but thin rad rather than smaller rad but have it being thick.


You can pull it off room will then be tight. You could get the 120mm extended top and place the 480 rad up their or get a Pedestal and place two 480 down their.

I have a SM8 and I can fit 480 + 360 (Both 60mm) inside my case without issues. I'm expanded my case with a pedestal and maybe a 120mm top or atlease 31mm top.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had a 480 and a 360 in one once. Not much room with that. Couldn't even fit an optical drive.


I'm using an RX 480 and a 360 in push/pull in an SM8 with a 31mm extended top. It looks good without looking cramped and no clearance issues. I have an Aquaero in there no problem. An optical drive will block one of the fans but I reckon it will just fit.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know the exact height of a SM8 with 120mm Extended top, Pedestal with Caster Kit - HD ?


----------



## Ragsters

I'm looking to get a Bh2 in all white (Two Tone?) Does anyone know when the next run will be? Is Caselabs even doing that anymore?


----------



## AllGamer

Can some one tell me what's the *width* and *length* of the *Mid* section for the Mercury *S8* ?

for the length just the part between the window(or fan) to just before the motherboard tray.

Thanks!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Can some one tell me what's the *width* and *length* of the *Mid* section for the Mercury *S8* ?
> 
> for the length just the part between the window(or fan) to just before the motherboard tray.
> 
> Thanks!


It's something around 11". I know you can fit one 60mm Radiator along with one AlphaCool Res. It is a tight fit.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It's something around 11". I know you can fit one 60mm Radiator along with one AlphaCool Res. It is a tight fit.


11" that's aprox 280mm... that must be the length,
the width is was something like 150mm or 160mm but that's what i'm not sure about.

yup, I'm trying to fit 2 Reservoir in that area, and it's looking like the Monsoon Res are going to be too wide to fit 2 in that spot.

The monsoon Res are like 79mm each, that means roughly 160mm for 2.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 11" that's aprox 280mm... that must be the length,
> the width is was something like 150mm or 160mm but that's what i'm not sure about.
> 
> yup, I'm trying to fit 2 Reservoir in that area, and it's looking like the Monsoon Res are going to be too wide to fit 2 in that spot.
> 
> The monsoon Res are like 79mm each, that means roughly 160mm for 2.


You can fit a MonSoon Res But not two of them. You could have baby Res on the other side and a normal sized res on left side. You could also get a pedestal if you need more room.

MonSoon res are about 86 to 90mm-ish (3 1/2 ") range. I would give each 4" you need a little bit of breathing room.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Can some one tell me what's the *width* and *length* of the *Mid* section for the Mercury *S8* ?
> 
> for the length just the part between the window(or fan) to just before the motherboard tray.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe these will be useful:


----------



## ckoons1

ok guys

going to be getting two new doors for my STH10 case and am wondering if I should get the window panel or ventilated panel for the motherboard

side?

thank you


----------



## ali13245

Does anyone know a cheap method to cover up previously drilled pass through holes? I currently have 4 holes drilled in my SMA8 mid plate, and I will be reusing 1 hole, but I would like to cover up the other 3 the best I can.


----------



## ckoons1

grommets perhaps? to be honest i would just buy a new part but i'm anal like that


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Does anyone know a cheap method to cover up previously drilled pass through holes? I currently have 4 holes drilled in my SMA8 mid plate, and I will be reusing 1 hole, but I would like to cover up the other 3 the best I can.


Maybe cover it with adhesive vinyl wrap, maybe the carbon fiber texture would look OK . . .

I'd just redo the midplate with acrylic and light it up, but that's not exactly cheap like vinyl wrap.

I guess the cheapest and easiest would be plastic hole plugs like on the back of the cases, you can get all sizes at big hardware stores for cheap, and install takes a few seconds.

But my god, that would look fugly . . .

D.


----------



## AllGamer

@IT Diva

Thanks Diva! those pictures comes in real handy.

So, my guesstimate was pretty close,

width is 150mm to 160mm depending if you count the little bit of space on both sides
and length is roughly 200mm

Darn it, 2x Monsoon seems to be a tight fit 79mm wide each 158mm to have them side by side,

perhaps if I mount them on a plexi surface before I put them in, it might work better.

and Thanks for the plexi idea, that will save me from having to drill the case mid section









Plexi is cheap and easy to find at any Homedepot.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> @IT Diva
> 
> Thanks Diva! those pictures comes in real handy.
> 
> So, my guesstimate was pretty close,
> 
> width is 150mm to 160mm depending if you count the little bit of space on both sides
> and length is roughly 200mm
> 
> Darn it, 2x Monsoon seems to be a tight fit 79mm wide each 158mm to have them side by side,
> 
> perhaps if I mount them on a plexi surface before I put them in, it might work better.
> 
> and Thanks for the plexi idea, that will save me from having to drill the case mid section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plexi is cheap and easy to find at any Homedepot.


Have you got a picture of what it is you're trying to do?

Maybe I can cut a couple pieces of cardboard to size and see if they fit on the midplate


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Have you got a picture of what it is you're trying to do?
> 
> Maybe I can cut a couple pieces of cardboard to size and see if they fit on the midplate


yup, a cardboard view will be great if you have the time to that.

I'm trying to put 2 of this side by side 

as mentioned above is basically 79mm x 2 = 158mm

the actual reservoir is 77mm each, but the base stand is 79mm each

I'm pretty sure they will fit, tight, but they should fit just fine.

as you can see from the diagrams, it's actually a square 79mm Wide x 79mm Deep

cutting 1 big rectangle of *158mm wide* x *79mm deep*

will give the exact visual measurements to eye ball if they can fit properly together.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Have you got a picture of what it is you're trying to do?
> 
> Maybe I can cut a couple pieces of cardboard to size and see if they fit on the midplate
> 
> 
> 
> yup, a cardboard view will be great if you have the time to that.
> 
> I'm trying to put 2 of this side by side
> 
> as mentioned above is basically 79mm x 2 = 158mm
> 
> the actual reservoir is 77mm each, but the base stand is 79mm each
> 
> I'm pretty sure they will fit, tight, but they should fit just fine.
> 
> as you can see from the diagrams, it's actually a square 79mm Wide x 79mm Deep
> 
> cutting 1 big rectangle of *158mm wide* x *79mm deep*
> 
> will give the exact visual measurements to eye ball if they can fit properly together.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm still not exactly sure what you're wanting to put exactly where, but here's a couple 80mm fans for reference, there's room for 2 rows of them, front to back, and 2 of them side by side on the CPU side of the case that would fit between the side rail and mid chassis panel.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I guess I'm still not exactly sure what you're wanting to put exactly where, but here's a couple 80mm fans for reference, there's room for 2 rows of them, front to back, and 2 of them side by side on the CPU side of the case that would fit between the side rail and mid chassis panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh, good idea using two 80mm fan for reference.









Actually if you could please move it to the *Right* side (from the photo point of view) towards the right door, then that will give me a good idea how much it sticks out.

There's no need to leave space between the 2 fans, as they'll need to be tight to make them fit over the Mid section area on the right hand side.

Thanks!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I guess I'm still not exactly sure what you're wanting to put exactly where, but here's a couple 80mm fans for reference, there's room for 2 rows of them, front to back, and 2 of them side by side on the CPU side of the case that would fit between the side rail and mid chassis panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, good idea using two 80mm fan for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you could please move it to the *Right* side (from the photo point of view) towards the right door, then that will give me a good idea how much it sticks out.
> 
> There's no need to leave space between the 2 fans, as they'll need to be tight to make them fit over the Mid section area on the right hand side.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

The GPU side was the last place I would have thought you wanted them, but here they are . . . .

Right up to the window on the right, and overhang the mid chassis to the left by a shade less than half an inch.


----------



## AllGamer

Thank you!

That's splendid!

Seems like I can indeed squeeze in 2x MMRS in there after all.

now that you mention the video card... hmm...

I need to make sure there's enough space left for the Video cards, I forgot about that...

Just took some measurements, no problem

length of *MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK*

Exactly 280mm, aprox 10.5"



Next to the motherboard *GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1*, it sticks out just a little bit


----------



## AllGamer

Here's a rough idea, of my built...

Mercury S8 plans, rough sketch, almost to scale, with the exception of the case dimensions (grey squares)



If I had the sizes of all the parts, I could do a proper to scale representation, but this is good enough for a sketch to solidify ideas, and calculate parts I need to buy.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dumb question but, EK 140 Predators, would 2 fit side by side in the SM5 280 drop in mount?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Dumb question but, EK 140 Predators, would 2 fit side by side in the SM5 280 drop in mount?


The Predators sticks out quite a bit, because of the built-in pump

I doub't it would fit in there.

You might want to consider using an actual 280mm radiator instead

You know Predators are expandable, so you could technically have 1 predator installed elsewhere, and run a line up to the 280mm radiator

this

vs. this


or get a 280mm version of Predator https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-280-incl-qdc


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> The Predators sticks out quite a bit, because of the built-in pump
> 
> I doub't it would fit in there.
> 
> You might want to consider using an actual 280mm radiator instead
> 
> You know Predators are expandable, so you could technically have 1 predator installed elsewhere, and run a line up to the 280mm radiator
> 
> this
> vs. this
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/e/k/ek_xlc_predator_280_incl._qdc__top.jpg
> 
> or get a 280mm version of Predator


Yeah I know the pump sticks out, I was asking if they could fit side by side with the pump facing the side of the case.

Was mostly curious because I was thinking if they would fit I might try running a 140 per GPU.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I know the pump sticks out, I was asking if they could fit side by side with the pump facing the side of the case.
> 
> Was mostly curious because I was thinking if they would fit I might try running a 140 per GPU.


it might fit, depends how much the pump+tube sticks out

you need to leave enough room for the tube to clear the bend

I do not know the size of the pump attached to the Predator, you can try asking *akira749* in the EK Club section of the forum


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's coming back to life, still have panels to finish clearing/sanding/polishing but need it up and running for [email protected] since I tore the Nano S down and selling the case/board/CPU/memory

I'll get better photos once it's up tonight


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Here's a rough idea, of my built...
> 
> Mercury S8 plans, rough sketch, almost to scale, with the exception of the case dimensions (grey squares)
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the sizes of all the parts, I could do a proper to scale representation, but this is good enough for a sketch to solidify ideas, and calculate parts I need to buy.


The right side & front is going to be a very tight squeeze or not possible at all. Not sure how your going to fit two pumps, a PSU & a radiator on the one side.

I had enough trouble fitting a radiator & a single res inside my S8.

It's a bit messy, but example of what I mean.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> The right side & front is going to be a very tight squeeze or not possible at all. Not sure how your going to fit two pumps, a PSU & a radiator on the one side.
> 
> I had enough trouble fitting a radiator & a single res inside my S8.
> 
> It's a bit messy, but example of what I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy Spider Web Cave! LOL









yeah I know what you mean, I'll make it fit some how.

pretty much the same idea as you have the Res installed behind the radiator

I'll fit the 2x D5 behind the 240mm Res in the front.

BTW, how *Thick* is that radiator you have installed in there?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Holy Spider Web Cave! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I know what you mean, I'll make it fit some how.
> 
> pretty much the same idea as you have the Res installed behind the radiator
> 
> I'll fit the 2x D5 behind the 240mm Res in the front.
> 
> BTW, how *Thick* is that radiator you have installed in there?


60mm. S8 can be a bit tight squeeze. If you need more then three harddrives it will destroy your entire left setup.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 60mm. S8 can be a bit tight squeeze. If you need more then three harddrives it will destroy your entire left setup.


Good, then I should fine, I knew about the space restriction in that area, so I'm going for the EK PE 240 that one is only 38mm thick.

Now, if that really gets in the way, I'll just have to make do without the 240mm rad in the front.

Since my setup still have the other 5x 360mm rads, missing a 240mm will not affect it much.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 60mm. S8 can be a bit tight squeeze. If you need more then three harddrives it will destroy your entire left setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then I should fine, I knew about the space restriction in that area, so I'm going for the EK PE 240 that one is only 38mm thick.
> 
> Now, if that really gets in the way, I'll just have to make do without the 240mm rad in the front.
> 
> Since my setup still have the other 5x 360mm rads, missing a 240mm will not affect it much.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think 5 x 360's will still give you adequate rad space, lol.









Edit:
Not poking fun at you either.
I'm considering adding another 2 x 360 rads to mine, for a total of 4 x 360's, and 1 x 240.
Why not, as they say, "Moar Rads!" lol.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 60mm. S8 can be a bit tight squeeze. If you need more then three harddrives it will destroy your entire left setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, then I should fine, I knew about the space restriction in that area, so I'm going for the EK PE 240 that one is only 38mm thick.
> 
> Now, if that really gets in the way, I'll just have to make do without the 240mm rad in the front.
> 
> Since my setup still have the other 5x 360mm rads, missing a 240mm will not affect it much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think 5 x 360's will still give you adequate rad space, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Not poking fun at you either.
> I'm considering adding another 2 x 360 rads to mine, for a total of 4 x 360's, and 1 x 240.
> Why not, as they say, "Moar Rads!" lol.
Click to expand...

Or on the other hand,

you could get rid of all but one 360, and add a chiller for when you really need the extra cooling power the other 3 rads offered, and then some. . . .









D.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, I think 5 x 360's will still give you adequate rad space, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Not poking fun at you either.
> I'm considering adding another 2 x 360 rads to mine, for a total of 4 x 360's, and 1 x 240.
> Why not, as they say, "Moar Rads!" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Or on the other hand,
> 
> you could get rid of all but one 360, and add a chiller for when you really need the extra cooling power the other 3 rads offered, and then some. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

Yeah, chilled water would be lovely.
But that's more in your league than mine, atm.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or on the other hand,
> 
> you could get rid of all but one 360, and add a chiller for when you really need the extra cooling power the other 3 rads offered, and then some. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.


I did actually consider picking up the Koolance Chiller, but after hearing the noise... I decided to stay with room temperature water cooling.

If they ever make a Quiet Chiller, I'll will most definitely pick one up.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or on the other hand,
> 
> you could get rid of all but one 360, and add a chiller for when you really need the extra cooling power the other 3 rads offered, and then some. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually consider picking up the Koolance Chiller, but after hearing the noise... I decided to stay with room temperature water cooling.
> 
> If they ever make a Quiet Chiller, I'll will most definitely pick one up.
Click to expand...

That Koolance thing is so grossly overpriced . . .

Look at the Hailea chillers, PPCs has some: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-hailea-hc-500a-110v-1-2hp-790watt-cooling-capacity-waterchiller.html

There's also a 1Hp model that they don't usually stock.


----------



## DerComissar

Probably not a bad price for a chiller, but converted from USD to CAD, and with shipping, duty, and taxes here, that would be over $800 CAD for me.

Ouch!


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Probably not a bad price for a chiller, but converted from USD to CAD, and with shipping, duty, and taxes here, that would be over $800 CAD for me.
> 
> Ouch!


Doesn't really matter as they don't ship it outside of the continental USA.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Koolance thing is so grossly overpriced . . .
> 
> Look at the Hailea chillers, PPCs has some: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-hailea-hc-500a-110v-1-2hp-790watt-cooling-capacity-waterchiller.html
> 
> There's also a 1Hp model that they don't usually stock.


Good for the price, but it's just as loud, if not louder than the Koolance versions,
just watched a few youtube reviews to hear how it sounds while running.

It seems like any type of Chiller with some sort of Compressor setup, will always be noisy regardless.

This Hailea does the normal Air Con mechanical sound, due the large fan it has spinning inside.

The Koolance one does the very annoying loud humming of the compressor pump is running.

if they can make it as quiet as D5 pumps then I'll be happy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or on the other hand,
> 
> you could get rid of all but one 360, and add a chiller for when you really need the extra cooling power the other 3 rads offered, and then some. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually consider picking up the Koolance Chiller, but after hearing the noise... I decided to stay with room temperature water cooling.
> 
> If they ever make a Quiet Chiller, I'll will most definitely pick one up.
Click to expand...

They have some amazingly quite small screw compressors that are coming out that are super quiet. If I can finding them at Least 1/2 horse i'ma build my own 3 stage chiller


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Koolance thing is so grossly overpriced . . .
> 
> Look at the Hailea chillers, PPCs has some: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-hailea-hc-500a-110v-1-2hp-790watt-cooling-capacity-waterchiller.html
> 
> There's also a 1Hp model that they don't usually stock.


If I were to buy one of these, I take it I wouldn't need a d5 pump to pump coolant around my loop as this has a more powerful pump in it?


----------



## Mega Man

you generally dont ( but can ) want this hooked directly up to your loop ( mixed metals ) you would want a heat exchanger ( koolance makes one that works great, or diva says )


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Koolance thing is so grossly overpriced . . .
> 
> Look at the Hailea chillers, PPCs has some: http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-hailea-hc-500a-110v-1-2hp-790watt-cooling-capacity-waterchiller.html
> 
> There's also a 1Hp model that they don't usually stock.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to buy one of these, I take it I wouldn't need a d5 pump to pump coolant around my loop as this has a more powerful pump in it?
Click to expand...

The Hialea does not have a built in pump, so you still need a pump to move coolant thru the loop, . . . with the Koolance, it has one of the 50 series pumps in it, so in a super simple setup, you could use just that.

The Hialea claims to have a titanium tank, so mixed metals probably isn't going to be a big issue if you ran the loop thru it.

I always set chiller systems up in a sort of hybrid manner, where I have the regular loop with a smaller rad and heat exchangers in it, and then a second, cold loop, with a pump/res setup that circulates coolant thru the chiller and heat exchangers.

The chiller(s) connect via QDs, and actually, an external rad setup could be used in place of the chiller.

(Which might be a great way to initially set up a system before spending the big $ on the chiller unit)

The heat exchangers are stainless steel, so not a mixed metals problem with them either.

For everyday tasks like emailing and surfing the net or OCN'ing, the small rad is all that's needed and the chiller never comes on.

If the load increases and delta t starts rising, once it hits a preset trip point, the chiller comes on until the delta t drops to a preset negative value.

If I watch the temps and don't do anything too demanding, I don't even have to have the chiller connected.

It's probably not the keenest setup for everyone, but I live in the tropics where normal ambients are mid 30's C all year long, so even if I have a massive amount of rads, and a delta t of <1 C, I'm still worse off than someone with a poor system in a much cooler climate, and my load temps are always going to suck without sub-ambient cooling.

I'm not looking for super cold for benchmarks, so I keep the kick out temp for the chiller above the dew point so there's no issues with condensation that you'd have if you were just looking for the coldest temps you could get.

The idea was to have a versatile system that's powerful when it's needed, and silent when it's not.

Darlene.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The Hialea does not have a built in pump, so you still need a pump to move coolant thru the loop, . . . with the Koolance, it has one of the 50 series pumps in it, so in a super simple setup, you could use just that.
> 
> The Hialea claims to have a titanium tank, so mixed metals probably isn't going to be a big issue if you ran the loop thru it.
> 
> I always set chiller systems up in a sort of hybrid manner, where I have the regular loop with a smaller rad and heat exchangers in it, and then a second, cold loop, with a pump/res setup that circulates coolant thru the chiller and heat exchangers.
> 
> The chiller(s) connect via QDs, and actually, an external rad setup could be used in place of the chiller.
> 
> (Which might be a great way to initially set up a system before spending the big $ on the chiller unit)
> 
> The heat exchangers are stainless steel, so not a mixed metals problem with them either.
> 
> For everyday tasks like emailing and surfing the net or OCN'ing, the small rad is all that's needed and the chiller never comes on.
> 
> If the load increases and delta t starts rising, once it hits a preset trip point, the chiller comes on until the delta t drops to a preset negative value.
> 
> If I watch the temps and don't do anything too demanding, I don't even have to have the chiller connected.
> 
> It's probably not the keenest setup for everyone, but I live in the tropics where normal ambients are mid 30's C all year long, so even if I have a massive amount of rads, and a delta t of <1 C, I'm still worse off than someone with a poor system in a much cooler climate, and my load temps are always going to suck without sub-ambient cooling.
> 
> I'm not looking for super cold for benchmarks, so I keep the kick out temp for the chiller above the dew point so there's no issues with condensation that you'd have if you were just looking for the coldest temps you could get.
> 
> The idea was to have a versatile system that's powerful when it's needed, and silent when it's not.
> 
> Darlene.


I see, you say about heat exchangers, forgive my ignorance but what are they and how are those set up to help? I've done some googling and found some chillers at a decent price so wouldn't mind giving it a try in the near future.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I see, you say about heat exchangers, forgive my ignorance but what are they and how are those set up to help? I've done some googling and found some chillers at a decent price so wouldn't mind giving it a try in the near future.


Think of plate heat exchanger/s as the half-way house (between component loop and chiller loop) for the heat you want to remove from the component/loop/system/case/computer.
" _Brazed Plate Heat Exchangers: Consists of 316 stainless steel plates vacuum-brazed together with copper or nickel brazing material to form a highly efficient, compact heat transfer unit. Unit size, number of plates, and connection types are varied to match the customer's heat transfer requirements_."

The component loop fluid goes in and out down one side on the plate exchanger/s, while the cold fluid from the chiller loop goes in and out down the opposite side.
The transfer of heat from the warm fluid to the cold fluid warms up the chiller fluid liquid which cycles through the chiller until the predetermined "cold" temperature is reached and the chiller turns off.
The component loop is continuously running and now it's fluid begins to warm up again from the heat tranfered into the coolant from the components/blocks until a pre-determined temperature is reached that triggers the chiller loop to turn on again and so the cycle goes.

Usually more than one plate exchanger is required to cool down the loop water quickly and minimize the time the chiller is running.
I'ld be interested to find out if @IT Diva runs her exchangers in parallel to maximize each exchangers heat transfer potential.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Think of plate heat exchanger/s as the half-way house (between component loop and chiller loop) for the heat you want to remove from the component/loop/system/case/computer.
> " _Brazed Plate Heat Exchangers: Consists of 316 stainless steel plates vacuum-brazed together with copper or nickel brazing material to form a highly efficient, compact heat transfer unit. Unit size, number of plates, and connection types are varied to match the customer's heat transfer requirements_."
> 
> The component loop fluid goes in and out down one side on the plate exchanger/s, while the cold fluid from the chiller loop goes in and out down the opposite side.
> The transfer of heat from the warm fluid to the cold fluid warms up the chiller fluid liquid which cycles through the chiller until the predetermined "cold" temperature is reached and the chiller turns off.
> The component loop is continuously running and now it's fluid begins to warm up again from the heat tranfered into the coolant from the components/blocks until a pre-determined temperature is reached that triggers the chiller loop to turn on again and so the cycle goes.
> 
> Usually more than one plate exchanger is required to cool down the loop water quickly and minimize the time the chiller is running.
> I'ld be interested to find out if @IT Diva runs her exchangers in parallel to maximize each exchangers heat transfer potential.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very interesting, is there any negative effects from using titanium in a cooling loop with copper and nickel? Would it be stupid to run coolant directly into a chiller without a heat exchanger?


----------



## AllGamer

is basically a "Chilly Block" for the "Water Loop"









just like a CPU block to the CPU









but the space required to set all that up, is just too much for me, those heat transfer blocks are huge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Very interesting, is there any negative effects from using titanium in a cooling loop with copper and nickel? Would it be stupid to run coolant directly into a chiller without a heat exchanger?


the Koolance version, is made for PC, and you can hook it up directly into your water loop.

but the Hialea version was more for general use (one of the video they were using it for a fish tank), that one It might be safer to use it with the heat exchanger in hybrid mode as Diva said a few post back.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Very interesting, is there any negative effects from using titanium in a cooling loop with copper and nickel? Would it be stupid to run coolant directly into a chiller without a heat exchanger?


Titanium would be perfectly fine to use in a loop as it is very similar to Copper, Nickel and Brass on the Anodic Index, being equal to or slightly more noble than the three most common metal loop components.

"_For harsh environments, such as outdoors, high humidity, and salt environments fall into this category. Typically there should be not more than 0.15 V difference in the "Anodic Index". For example; gold silver would have a difference of 0.15V being acceptable.

For normal environments, such as storage in warehouses or non-temperature and humidity controlled environments. Typically there should not be more than 0.25 V difference in the "Anodic Index_".



Having a small rad in the component loop acts as a buffer for the chiller loop.
It allows the component loop fluid to heat up more slowly before reaching the trigger temp for the chiller to turn on.
Ideally you would set your rad fans to turn off while the chiller is running, otherwise you are using the radiator to "heat up" the coolant to ambient temp while the chiller is working to get the coolant temp below ambient.
Once chiller turns off, leaving the rad fans off until component loop temp is approaching ambient temp is also recommended for the same reason, this will avoid prematurely heating the component loop coolant up.

Running the loop directly through the chiller would have the chiller cycling on and off far to often.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I see, you say about heat exchangers, forgive my ignorance but what are they and how are those set up to help? I've done some googling and found some chillers at a decent price so wouldn't mind giving it a try in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Think of plate heat exchanger/s as the half-way house (between component loop and chiller loop) for the heat you want to remove from the component/loop/system/case/computer.
> " _Brazed Plate Heat Exchangers: Consists of 316 stainless steel plates vacuum-brazed together with copper or nickel brazing material to form a highly efficient, compact heat transfer unit. Unit size, number of plates, and connection types are varied to match the customer's heat transfer requirements_."
> 
> The component loop fluid goes in and out down one side on the plate exchanger/s, while the cold fluid from the chiller loop goes in and out down the opposite side.
> The transfer of heat from the warm fluid to the cold fluid warms up the chiller fluid liquid which cycles through the chiller until the predetermined "cold" temperature is reached and the chiller turns off.
> The component loop is continuously running and now it's fluid begins to warm up again from the heat tranfered into the coolant from the components/blocks until a pre-determined temperature is reached that triggers the chiller loop to turn on again and so the cycle goes.
> 
> Usually more than one plate exchanger is required to cool down the loop water quickly and minimize the time the chiller is running.
> I'ld be interested to find out if @IT Diva runs her exchangers in parallel to maximize each exchangers heat transfer potential.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.

I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.

Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.

There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone put an Aquaero 6 XT in the basement of a SMA8? Wondering about clearance issues with radiators, I'll be using HWL GTX 560 & 240.... TIA


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.
> 
> There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.


Pretty much exactly how I imagined you would plumb them up.
Thanks for the pics, appreciated


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Pretty much exactly how I imagined you would plumb them up.
> Thanks for the pics, appreciated


Welcome back


----------



## AllGamer

Nice pictures for the heat transfer plates.









as I expected, they take up quite a bit a lot of room


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Welcome back


Cheers









1st week with the brace of just gone and spending a lot of time at the gym with rehab work.
I expect another (minor) operation is still in order, for a final debriding of the meniscus.
Feels much better than I had anticipated








As I build strength back up, so I will get better balance and start to feel more confident with movement.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st week with the brace of just gone and spending a lot of time at the gym with rehab work.
> I expect another (minor) operation is still in order, for a final debriding of the meniscus.
> Feels much better than I had anticipated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I build strength back up, so I will get better balance and start to feel more confident with movement.


I am really glad to hear that brother. I was hoping and crossing my fingers for your recover.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.
> 
> There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much exactly how I imagined you would plumb them up.
> Thanks for the pics, appreciated
Click to expand...

It's the fittings that really get you, lol

The exchangers are G3/8, so you have to use the Koolance reducers, then 8 of the M to M rotaries and 4 of the Q +'s, just for starters . . .

The fittings cost more than both the exchangers . . . but here in the tropics, it really makes more sense than tons of rad when the ambients are in the mid 30's.

Really good to see you back


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am really glad to hear that brother. I was hoping and crossing my fingers for your recover.


Thanks Gabz, your PM's during some rough times were appreciated.
Coopers for you my friend.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's the fittings that really get you, lol
> 
> The exchangers are G3/8, so you have to use the Koolance reducers, then 8 of the M to M rotaries and 4 of the Q +'s, just for starters . . .
> 
> The fittings cost more than both the exchangers . . . but here in the tropics, it really makes more sense than tons of rad when the ambients are in the mid 30's.
> 
> Really good to see you back


Cheers D









My chiller was dismantled for cleaning and modifications last Summer, but project got sidelined and is still in pieces.
Bringing the thread back on topic.......
*Plan is to install the chiller into an S3 case.*
But chiller does not fit in whole, so need to install components separately into the S3 and then re-plumb the piping.
Maybe also replace some of the chiller parts (rad and fan) and of course re-do the wiring.
Another project in limbo


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any insight on an potential issue I may run into. I'm looking at getting an SM8 and I was thinking of doing a 480 rad up top and a 420 in the front. How much room is there before the rads with fans are hitting? Does anyone have a build with two full rads in the top and front. I don't mind them being thin rads. I'd rather have full size but thin rad rather than smaller rad but have it being thick.


I am currently in the process (slow process at that) of water cooling in my SM8 (absolutely love it btw, you will too!). Like many others have said, it will be tight with that setup. With a 420mm radiator mount in the flex bays, it leaves you about 40-45mm of room up top for both a 480mm radiator and fans. Even with a slim 480, you would be somewhere in the 50-60mm range total. That only is important if you do not plan to use an extended top (either 31mm or 120mm). For example, you could have a radiator in the case with fans in the 31mm extended top in either intake or exhaust depending on your preference. Or like someone else stated, the radiator above the case under a 120mm extended, with fans in your preferred location as well.

As for my setup as an example, I have two 420mm EK CE radiators set up in the case. The front is intake, and top exhaust. I had to arrange the 420mm top in a certain way to make it fit without any extended top. The fan locations are not centered on the top panel. There is more room at the end of one side than the other. The side that is longer allows for both of the radiators and fans to fit. I only provided this info in case you would think about doing 2 420mms instead of 1 480mm & 1 420mm. I've attached a couple pictures as examples (sorry, I don't have a picture with the fans installed on the top radiator at this time).




^This top panel can rotate so that the area with more space is in the front (marked in red). I can get dimensions and better pictures if necessary.


----------



## TheShadow

Thank you for the information! Do you have a build thread going? I'd love to follow it.

Do you have the fans in the top as pull or are they just not in yet? If you get a chance I'd love to see how the front of the case looks with the flexbays and the 420 rad. Thanks again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> I am currently in the process (slow process at that) of water cooling in my SM8 (absolutely love it btw, you will too!). Like many others have said, it will be tight with that setup. With a 420mm radiator mount in the flex bays, it leaves you about 40-45mm of room up top for both a 480mm radiator and fans. Even with a slim 480, you would be somewhere in the 50-60mm range total. That only is important if you do not plan to use an extended top (either 31mm or 120mm). For example, you could have a radiator in the case with fans in the 31mm extended top in either intake or exhaust depending on your preference. Or like someone else stated, the radiator above the case under a 120mm extended, with fans in your preferred location as well.
> 
> As for my setup as an example, I have two 420mm EK CE radiators set up in the case. The front is intake, and top exhaust. I had to arrange the 420mm top in a certain way to make it fit without any extended top. The fan locations are not centered on the top panel. There is more room at the end of one side than the other. The side that is longer allows for both of the radiators and fans to fit. I only provided this info in case you would think about doing 2 420mms instead of 1 480mm & 1 420mm. I've attached a couple pictures as examples (sorry, I don't have a picture with the fans installed on the top radiator at this time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This top panel can rotate so that the area with more space is in the front (marked in red). I can get dimensions and better pictures if necessary.


----------



## Mega Man

Very Happy to hear fast, sorry i did not know you were out :/


----------



## Revan654

Without using the Flex-Bays. Anyone have any ideas How to mount two extra 3.5 Harddrives in a SM8 Case?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Without using the Flex-Bays. Anyone have any ideas How to mount two extra 3.5 Harddrives in a SM8 Case?


Does the Merlin has the hidden compartment under the motherboard like the Mercury S8 case?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Does the Merlin has the hidden compartment under the motherboard like the Mercury S8 case?


Nope, Since the motherboard tray has slide out. on the left side their two 3.5 HDD brackets and one 2.5 brackets which holes two SSD. Thinking of just getting another pedastal and cancelling the extended top. Since the different is about 3 inches.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Without using the Flex-Bays. Anyone have any ideas How to mount two extra 3.5 Harddrives in a SM8 Case?


theres room behind the mobo tray at the front, youll probably have to use velcro or double sided tap to place it as i dont think theres mounts for it


----------



## Wiz766

This is one CL site

*** Due to Heavy Demand Custom Orders will be Temporarily Suspended After July 31st. Parts & Accessories Will Continue to be Available. Please Check Our Resellers ***

Is that an old message from 2016 or standing until 2017?


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This is one CL site
> 
> *** Due to Heavy Demand Custom Orders will be Temporarily Suspended After July 31st. Parts & Accessories Will Continue to be Available. Please Check Our Resellers ***
> 
> Is that an old message from 2016 or standing until 2017?


The suspension is still active, but CaseLabs have taken delivery of new machinery to expand their production line, and should be re-opening their web-shop in the near future.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> The suspension is still active, but CaseLabs have taken delivery of new machinery to expand their production line, and should be re-opening their web-shop in the near future.


Perfect thank you. I am torn between the BH2 or Ncase M1 for my new ITX build....ugh


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Without using the Flex-Bays. Anyone have any ideas How to mount two extra 3.5 Harddrives in a SM8 Case?


DIY aka mod it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Perfect thank you. I am torn between the BH2 or Ncase M1 for my new ITX build....ugh


BH2 is available in black, gunmetal, white, lime green, an epic shade of purple, and orange.... I would personally choose the BH2 myself


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> The suspension is still active, but CaseLabs have taken delivery of new machinery to expand their production line, and should be re-opening their web-shop in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect thank you. I am torn between the BH2 or Ncase M1 for my new ITX build....ugh
Click to expand...

We're in the process of overhauling the production area. After that's done and our workflow is ironed out, we'll be opening the shopping cart again.

We also have some resellers who may be stocking some of the Bullets.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> We're in the process of overhauling the production area. After that's done and our workflow is ironed out, we'll be opening the shopping cart again.
> 
> We also have some resellers who may be stocking some of the Bullets.


Why you can not give out an ETA??


----------



## Jim-CL

We expect Quick Ship versions to start returning in November. Accessory orders should be back to 1-2 days by then as well. Custom orders sometime after the 1st of the year.


----------



## roamin

Got my s8 today! Amazing case! Time to get started


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We expect Quick Ship versions to start returning in November. Accessory orders should be back to 1-2 days by then as well. Custom orders sometime after the 1st of the year.










Aww... seems like Santa won't be bringing me my S8 after all


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Thank you for the information! Do you have a build thread going? I'd love to follow it.
> 
> Do you have the fans in the top as pull or are they just not in yet? If you get a chance I'd love to see how the front of the case looks with the flexbays and the 420 rad. Thanks again!


I plan to do a build log soon, waiting for some things to ship in (cables, some fittings, etc.). Most of my hardware is currently in another case that I am temporarily using while I clean and test fit equipment in the SM8. I will give you the heads up when I do.

The picture I provided did not have the fans installed on the top radiator in the picture provided, but I do right now at home. I will get pictures when I get home tonight, as well as a pic of the front of the case with radiator and flexbay cover. (I went with the front 420 because it looks very clean and uniform with only 1 flexbay covering the entire area).


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Without using the Flex-Bays. Anyone have any ideas How to mount two extra 3.5 Harddrives in a SM8 Case?


Thought of a couple ideas that may work for you. It would depend on the other equipment you're installing inside the SM8.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/double-wide-magnum-standard-hdd-cage/


^Mounts to a 120mm fan location. Whether your SM8 is standard atx or reverse ATX, could be mounted inside the case to a bottom 120mm fan location (if you have 120mm fan mounts on the floor of course). I know you mentioned 2 hard drives, and this may be overkill with the ability to install 4 drives.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-hdd-mount/


^If the 4 bay mount is overkill and you don't have 120mm fan locations on the floor, you could use this and make your own mount.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Thought of a couple ideas that may work for you. It would depend on the other equipment you're installing inside the SM8.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/double-wide-magnum-standard-hdd-cage/
> 
> 
> ^Mounts to a 120mm fan location. Whether your SM8 is standard atx or reverse ATX, could be mounted inside the case to a bottom 120mm fan location (if you have 120mm fan mounts on the floor of course). I know you mentioned 2 hard drives, and this may be overkill with the ability to install 4 drives.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-hdd-mount/
> 
> 
> ^If the 4 bay mount is overkill and you don't have 120mm fan locations on the floor, you could use this and make your own mount.


The first one is most ideal. I did order another pedestal. I'll see whats happens when ever Case-Labs ships my orders out. Now the waiting game starts







.


----------



## Wiz766

*"With that being said, the temporary suspension does not include the Bullet Case Line, so the BH2 is currently available for purchase on our website,"* In my email from KC at CL....with that being said I am going to be a future CL BH2 White Dual Window owner.

Can't get away from them.
S8
S3
X2M
BH2


----------



## day187

Got my SMA8 today from a European re-seller











day


----------



## TheShadow

Okay. That is why I was thinking a 420 in the front as well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> I plan to do a build log soon, waiting for some things to ship in (cables, some fittings, etc.). Most of my hardware is currently in another case that I am temporarily using while I clean and test fit equipment in the SM8. I will give you the heads up when I do.
> 
> The picture I provided did not have the fans installed on the top radiator in the picture provided, but I do right now at home. I will get pictures when I get home tonight, as well as a pic of the front of the case with radiator and flexbay cover. (I went with the front 420 because it looks very clean and uniform with only 1 flexbay covering the entire area).


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my s8 today! Amazing case! Time to get started


Nice black beauty!









Looks good with the extended top, imo.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This is one CL site
> 
> *** Due to Heavy Demand Custom Orders will be Temporarily Suspended After July 31st. Parts & Accessories Will Continue to be Available. Please Check Our Resellers ***
> 
> Is that an old message from 2016 or standing until 2017?


"Quick Ship" cases will resume this year, but custom orders is probably going to be delayed until after the new year. There is a thread about the order suspension.

Edit: Thread Here


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice black beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good with the extended top, imo.


I actually think that the case should ship with it as standard. Looks more scale. Overall an awesome case. Perfect design.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?

also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?


From the front . . .

As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side


----------



## Gabrielzm

Getting there folks... Case is painted. Love it! There is a glow to it:


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?










You got a M8?? Damn, I have been looking all over for a M8 or M8A.. nothing anywhere... I have Caselabs searched saved on Ebay, here.. Kijiji as well.









The S8 is closest one to it but i rather M8 so much. I guess I'll keep waiting....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> From the front . . .
> 
> As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side


Ok, just used to dealing with left and right parts with autos (which is done from where you sit in the driver's seat)

And the M8's are a discontinued case, found mine thanks to a local fellow OCN member gave me a deal I couldn't pass on


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok, just used to dealing with left and right parts with autos (which is done from where you sit in the driver's seat)
> 
> And the M8's are a discontinued case, found mine thanks to a local fellow OCN member gave me a deal I couldn't pass on


Yes I know it's discontinued but your lucky to have one.. i think it's one of the best case IMO.


----------



## Mega Man

Hopefully with the new equip they will being back the old designs like the m8 and tx10...imo there is nothing like them


----------



## ali13245

Guys I have been going crazy all day trying to fix this damn door! is it normal for the side door to be doing that? As you can see from the video when I lift the door up and then close it, it is a snug fit, but when I attempt to close it normally without lifting it up or pushing it down, it's always catching on the bottom side panel







Can someone please suggest any solutions?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5Q_OyL-krc


----------



## Mega Man

not normal but i dont know how to fix..


----------



## Xclsyr

Does the door on the other side do this as well? Did you square your case up properly when you assembled it? If so it could be leaning forward just a bit, that's why it touches the lower panel at the front. The fix for this is to slightly loosen all screws holding the panels together, confirm all is square and then retighten evenly. If your case is trued up then then next thing would be an issue with your hinges - look and see that they are both sitting evenly to both the door and the back panel.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Does the door on the other side do this as well? Did you square your case up properly when you assembled it? If so it could be leaning forward just a bit, that's why it touches the lower panel at the front. The fix for this is to slightly loosen all screws holding the panels together, confirm all is square and then retighten evenly. If your case is trued up then then next thing would be an issue with your hinges - look and see that they are both sitting evenly to both the door and the back panel.


yeah my other door is fine, its just the the one with the window. I checked the hinges and they seem to be fine, they are both screwed in as tight as they can be.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> yeah my other door is fine, its just the the one with the window. I checked the hinges and they seem to be fine, they are both screwed in as tight as they can be.


Try this - with the door closed, look at the gap between the door and lower panel and compare it with the gap between the door and the top. They should both be even, and consistent front to back. Then crack the door open (just enough to free the door from the pegs) and look again. You could also remove the spring plate that the doors clip into and then close the door; this will let you compare without interference. If both of the gaps aren't parallel then it's a case of the case not being completely squared up when it was assembled.

Also, did you look at the lower panel? It might not be the door at all but the lower panel sitting slightly high at the front for some reason. If the upper gap is even but the lower one tapers off then the lower panel might be the culprit...


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hopefully with the new equip they will being back the old designs like the m8 and tx10...imo there is nothing like them


I agree with you there.. nothing like it. I was gonna buy the TH10A but they are too damn huge... M8A fit the bill perfectly.. normal sized case which has double width which helps with many things nicely.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?
> 
> 
> 
> From the front . . .
> 
> As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be the right side, as from the case's perspective? Same thing with cars, right front is passenger front for example.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?
> 
> 
> 
> From the front . . .
> 
> As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it be the right side, as from the case's perspective? Same thing with cars, right front is passenger front for example.
Click to expand...

No, the Diva is correct, that is how it is done with computer cases.

I recall learning this decades ago, pc's had the opposite "handing" from what cars did.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No, the Diva is correct, that is how it is done with computer cases.
> 
> I recall learning this decades ago, pc's had the opposite "handing" from what cars did.


Just as well this came up. @roamin, needs to know front and back


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No, the Diva is correct, that is how it is done with computer cases.
> 
> I recall learning this decades ago, pc's had the opposite "handing" from what cars did.


Maybe it's time to implement some nautical terms... Port & Starboard is always a reference in relation to the front of the vessel, irregardless of how the people is facing.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?
> 
> 
> 
> From the front . . .
> 
> As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it be the right side, as from the case's perspective? Same thing with cars, right front is passenger front for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the Diva is correct, that is how it is done with computer cases.
> 
> I recall learning this decades ago, pc's had the opposite "handing" from what cars did.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No, the Diva is correct, that is how it is done with computer cases.
> 
> I recall learning this decades ago, pc's had the opposite "handing" from what cars did.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to implement some nautical terms... Port & Starboard is always a reference in relation to the front of the vessel, irregardless of how the people is facing.
Click to expand...

At least with PC cases, it's consistent from brand to brand, as to which is the left and right, even if it does seem counter-intuitive to car folks.

I spent a lot of years in the technical diving sport, and even between manufacturers, it wasn't consistent which valve was the left handed and which was the right handed . . . . . The valve handle has to stick outwards so you can reach it should you have to for various emergency situations.

Most designated it as though the tanks were on your back, right valve was on the tank behind your right shoulder blade, left valve on the tank behind your left shoulder . . . . .

But there was one brand . . . . just had to refer to them with you facing the tanks like with PC cases . . . PITA it was . . .

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> yeah my other door is fine, its just the the one with the window. I checked the hinges and they seem to be fine, they are both screwed in as tight as they can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this - with the door closed, look at the gap between the door and lower panel and compare it with the gap between the door and the top. They should both be even, and consistent front to back. Then crack the door open (just enough to free the door from the pegs) and look again. You could also remove the spring plate that the doors clip into and then close the door; this will let you compare without interference. If both of the gaps aren't parallel then it's a case of the case not being completely squared up when it was assembled.
> 
> Also, did you look at the lower panel? It might not be the door at all but the lower panel sitting slightly high at the front for some reason. If the upper gap is even but the lower one tapers off then the lower panel might be the culprit...
Click to expand...

I agree with this assessment. It may not be the side panel, it may be the lower chamber panel. Keep us updated on what you find, please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hopefully with the new equip they will being back the old designs like the m8 and tx10...imo there is nothing like them
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there.. nothing like it. I was gonna buy the TH10A but they are too damn huge... M8A fit the bill perfectly.. normal sized case which has double width which helps with many things nicely.
Click to expand...

I don't think we'll ever bring back those designs. They're old and some of our first endeavors (the M8 was the first). With that said, the Gemini series will be our next "system based" series. It's am evolution in many things we did with the Magnum series in many regards. Jim's been working on it for years now and has made a lot of headway in refining what he wants out of them in recent months.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of ordering a new XL windowed door for my M8 in matte white, problem is deciding Left or Right - is it left or right from looking at the case from the front or the rear of the case?
> 
> also which bay adapters would one use for the 5.25, the short or long?
> 
> 
> 
> From the front . . .
> 
> As you face the case and reach out to it with your left hand, that's the left side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it be the right side, as from the case's perspective? Same thing with cars, right front is passenger front for example.
Click to expand...

The major difference here is that you don't sit inside your PC (unless you have one of our old TX 10s and use it as a sleeping space, lol) I understand the logic (and was confused when I first started building years ago too), but Diva is right. When looking directly at the front of the case determines which side is right and left.


----------



## Mega Man

M8, with drop in mount, 4 life


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> M8, with drop in mount, 4 life


Yep, that's a rare one - only one in existence in the wild. I have the other one


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I agree with this assessment. It may not be the side panel, it may be the lower chamber panel. Keep us updated on what you find, please.
> I don't think we'll ever bring back those designs. They're old and some of our first endeavors (the M8 was the first). With that said, the Gemini series will be our next "system based" series. It's am evolution in many things we did with the Magnum series in many regards. Jim's been working on it for years now and has made a lot of headway in refining what he wants out of them in recent months.
> The major difference here is that you don't sit inside your PC (unless you have one of our old TX 10s and use it as a sleeping space, lol) I understand the logic (and was confused when I first started building years ago too), but Diva is right. When looking directly at the front of the case determines which side is right and left.


That's what I figured, the only one who can fit in this case is my nearly 2yr old son, but I wanted to check before spending money on a part that has to be shipped across the country. The only reason why I mentioned cars is that has been my profession for the passed 16 years (up until recently) so I'm having to relearn how manufacturers reference parts so i can relay that towards a customer correctly if needed.


----------



## X-Nine

so often in this industry, cars are used for comparison in narratives, which makes sense, as they are easily identifiable and relatable. They're an easy analog to many of our topics, from quality to design, so it makes sense why someone would also relate the sides of a chassis to that of a car, too.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I agree with this assessment. It may not be the side panel, it may be the lower chamber panel. Keep us updated on what you find, please.


Okay, so I was up last night trying to see what was causing this problem. I can definetley say there is nothing wrong with the door or bottom panel, because I took off the right side door, flipped the hinges and brought it over to the left side and the same problem was still happening, and I even tried it with both bottom panels. The right door works on the right side, but it did the same thing on the left side as the left side window panel was doing. I took some photos that were pretty interesting. If you can see the gap between the front panel and side panel at the top is slightly wider than the gap between the front panel and side panel at the bottom. I'm assuming it shouldn't look like that? I also feel like the gap between the top panel and side door is slightly tighter than the gap between the bottom panel and side door.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I agree with this assessment. It may not be the side panel, it may be the lower chamber panel. Keep us updated on what you find, please.
> I don't think we'll ever bring back those designs. They're old and some of our first endeavors (the M8 was the first). With that said, the Gemini series will be our next "system based" series. It's am evolution in many things we did with the Magnum series in many regards. Jim's been working on it for years now and has made a lot of headway in refining what he wants out of them in recent months.
> The major difference here is that you don't sit inside your PC (unless you have one of our old TX 10s and use it as a sleeping space, lol) I understand the logic (and was confused when I first started building years ago too), but Diva is right. When looking directly at the front of the case determines which side is right and left.


Ah Gemini series? Care to give us a sneak peek or little details? ?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Okay, so I was up last night trying to see what was causing this problem. I can definetley say there is nothing wrong with the door or bottom panel, because I took off the right side door, flipped the hinges and brought it over to the left side and the same problem was still happening, and I even tried it with both bottom panels. The right door works on the right side, but it did the same thing on the left side as the left side window panel was doing. I took some photos that were pretty interesting. If you can see the gap between the front panel and side panel at the top is slightly wider than the gap between the front panel and side panel at the bottom. I'm assuming it shouldn't look like that? I also feel like the gap between the top panel and side door is slightly tighter than the gap between the bottom panel and side door.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Don't worry about the difference between the widths of the two gaps, that's no big deal. The telltale sign is the consistency of the gaps and if they taper down instead of remaining the same width as you look down each individual gap. If you can swap the panels / doors and have the same results, then that means it is definitely something with the case. I still think your case is either leaning forwards/backwards slightly on the left side or for some reason the lower panel is being held by the studs at a very slight angle upwards. The next thing to do is measure the case (do this on the chassis to take the panels out of consideration) against a square to confirm how true it is. That will tell you where to look.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Okay, so I was up last night trying to see what was causing this problem. I can definetley say there is nothing wrong with the door or bottom panel, because I took off the right side door, flipped the hinges and brought it over to the left side and the same problem was still happening, and I even tried it with both bottom panels. The right door works on the right side, but it did the same thing on the left side as the left side window panel was doing. I took some photos that were pretty interesting. If you can see the gap between the front panel and side panel at the top is slightly wider than the gap between the front panel and side panel at the bottom. I'm assuming it shouldn't look like that? I also feel like the gap between the top panel and side door is slightly tighter than the gap between the bottom panel and side door.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the gap is pretty normal. Mine look the same. That is not the problem.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Don't worry about the difference between the widths of the two gaps, that's no big deal. The telltale sign is the consistency of the gaps and if they taper down instead of remaining the same width as you look down each individual gap. If you can swap the panels / doors and have the same results, then that means it is definitely something with the case. I still think your case is either leaning forwards/backwards slightly on the left side or for some reason the lower panel is being held by the studs at a very slight angle upwards. The next thing to do is measure the case (do this on the chassis to take the panels out of consideration) against a square to confirm how true it is. That will tell you where to look.


Yeah I think it just might be something with the case







Unfortunately I don't have the time to tear it all down right now as i am busy with school. Once I have a long break or something I think I am going to take the case apart and just rebuild it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> the gap is pretty normal. Mine look the same. That is not the problem.


Thanks, That is good to hear lol


----------



## Mega Man

Are the hinges properly installed


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Are the hinges properly installed


I checked them and they seem to be aligned. the holes line up straight.


----------



## Mega Man

I am beginning to wonder about a manufacture issue OR it needs some minor adj....


----------



## IT Diva

I sure wish my Caselabs order would hurry up and ship . . . . .









But in the meantime, it's finally starting to get a bit cooler and less wicked oppressive with the humidity, which makes it a little more tolerable working in the shop and paint actually dries in less than a week.

Anyway, I made the lighted midplate for the White/Gunmetal S5, and made some of the parts for the one for the white/black S5 so it'll be all done and ready to install by the time the case gets here.

I also changed the design of the aluminum trim frame around the midplate to make it a bit more secure on the mobo support rail end, and retro fitted the S8S with the new design. . . The visible part doesn't look any different, but it's better overall.

Thought you might like a few pics of my wee tykes . . .

Darlene









]


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I sure wish my Caselabs order would hurry up and ship . . . . .


I'm with you on that. I bought few accessories and pedestals. Still have no idea when their suppose to ship ship out.

I heard some cases will not ship until 2017, Not sure how accurate that information is. Since it was coming from one person who ordered a case.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I sure wish my Caselabs order would hurry up and ship . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that. I bought few accessories and pedestals. Still have no idea when their suppose to ship ship out.
> 
> I heard some cases will not ship until 2017, Not sure how accurate that information is. Since it was coming from one person who ordered a case.
Click to expand...

I have the 2-tone S5 that I ordered back in July when they had the last call for 2-tones, and a crap ton of chassis parts and accessory items that ordered a week or so later.

The parts should ship end of this week or so, with the case shipping the end of next week or so . . . . IF . . . they are still somewhere near the leadtimes stated at the time of ordering .

There's a few more white bits for the White/Gunmetal S5 so it follows the white/black S8S color scheme, as well as a full window top like the S8S has.

I keep checking for that "Shipped" email to be here when I get home from work . . .

D.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have the 2-tone S5 that I ordered back in July when they had the last call for 2-tones, and a crap ton of chassis parts and accessory items that ordered a week or so later.
> 
> The parts should ship end of this week or so, with the case shipping the end of next week or so . . . . IF . . . they are still somewhere near the leadtimes stated at the time of ordering .
> 
> There's a few more white bits for the White/Gunmetal S5 so it follows the white/black S8S color scheme, as well as a full window top like the S8S has.
> 
> I keep checking for that "Shipped" email to be here when I get home from work . . .
> 
> D.


I know the one will not ship anytime soon (Since I just placed it last week) and the other was placed the start of this month. Not sure if they will wait and ship both together or not.

I think I might have went a little overboard when ordering from case-Labs. SM8 (Already have) + two pedestals(Went from a 14" case to a 40ish" with everything added together).


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Are the hinges properly installed
> 
> 
> 
> I checked them and they seem to be aligned. the holes line up straight.
Click to expand...

This has me thinking... Can you remove the right and left panels completely, and measure both the hinges on both panels (the hinge pin and the pin holder).


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This has me thinking... Can you remove the right and left panels completely, and measure both the hinges on both panels (the hinge pin and the pin holder).


Sure, but not tonight because this is thing is a PITA to move from the location I have it in right now. I can definitely do it tomorrow after class. I also just noticed something interesting when opening the left panel. As I was swinging it back and forth, I heard a squeaking sound (not loud). Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This has me thinking... Can you remove the right and left panels completely, and measure both the hinges on both panels (the hinge pin and the pin holder).
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but not tonight because this is thing is a PITA to move from the location I have it in right now. I can definitely do it tomorrow after class. I also just noticed something interesting when opening the left panel. As I was swinging it back and forth, I heard a squeaking sound (not loud). Just thought I would let you know.
Click to expand...

The panels can come off without moving the entire chassis. No need to go through all of that buddy. Just let me know when you have it. You can even PM me if you like.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Sure, but not tonight because this is thing is a PITA to move from the location I have it in right now. I can definitely do it tomorrow after class. I also just noticed something interesting when opening the left panel. As I was swinging it back and forth, I heard a squeaking sound (not loud). Just thought I would let you know.


You can open the side panels wide almost to the rear and then take them out without problem without having to dismount the case. Would be nice if you can take pictures of the whole process. Side panels open so we can see the internals (mounting clip and hinges) that might help us observe any problem.

Sweet mod Darlene (@IT Diva)! I like it. It gives a wide open field of observation on those cases. Thanks for your post about the BH4. I am happy with the result so far and to develop more skills during the process. I hope that this Bullit build will be the more refined and well finished build I ever done. I can vouch for the Bullet series. Is damn fun to build on it and one of the best cases I have worked so far.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The panels can come off without moving the entire chassis. No need to go through all of that buddy. Just let me know when you have it. You can even PM me if you like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can open the side panels wide almost to the rear and then take them out without problem without having to dismount the case. Would be nice if you can take pictures of the whole process. Side panels open so we can see the internals (mounting clip and hinges) that might help us observe any problem.
> 
> Sweet mod Darlene (@IT Diva)! I like it. It gives a wide open field of observation on those cases. Thanks for your post about the BH4. I am happy with the result so far and to develop more skills during the process. I hope that this Bullit build will be the more refined and well finished build I ever done. I can vouch for the Bullet series. Is damn fun to build on it and one of the best cases I have worked so far.


The problem is where my the case is positioned, the right side can only open ~15 degrees before hitting the wall, but I'm just going to take it out of the corner to get you guys the pictures. Do you need me to take off the hinges from the doors/case? or just take pictures with them on?


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> The problem is where my the case is positioned, the right side can only open ~15 degrees before hitting the wall, but I'm just going to take it out of the corner to get you guys the pictures. Do you need me to take off the hinges from the doors/case? or just take pictures with them on?


If you take the top panel off the door only needs to open very little to lift off. Right?


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> If you take the top panel off the door only needs to open very little to lift off. Right?


lol, I never even thought about that. Thanks for the tip


----------



## ali13245

Alright here are photos of the hinges on the doors.
Left Door:


Right Door:



Edit: Upon taking off the left door, I noticed there is slight bend in the panel as you can see form the photo







However, that cannot be the cause of what is happening because like I mentioned previously, my right door still had the same problem when bringing it to the left side.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Thought of a couple ideas that may work for you. It would depend on the other equipment you're installing inside the SM8.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/double-wide-magnum-standard-hdd-cage/
> 
> 
> ^Mounts to a 120mm fan location. Whether your SM8 is standard atx or reverse ATX, could be mounted inside the case to a bottom 120mm fan location (if you have 120mm fan mounts on the floor of course). I know you mentioned 2 hard drives, and this may be overkill with the ability to install 4 drives.
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-hdd-mount/
> 
> 
> ^If the 4 bay mount is overkill and you don't have 120mm fan locations on the floor, you could use this and make your own mount.


I'm thinking of getting the Magnum HDD + SM8 accessory Bar + 120mm Fanhole. I think that should work.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Magnum HDD + SM8 accessory Bar + 120mm Fanhole. I think that should work.


What are you going to do with the case that you just got recently?

That's the quickest upgrade









I was thinking of getting an accessory Bar as well, but when I realized how it would look throught the window, I kind of decided to go for an extra Pedestal instead.

the vertical accessory bar works great in all the other models, but in the Mercury S8 it's only available in horizontal, and that kind of kills the aesthetic of the interior.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> What are you going to do with the case that you just got recently?
> 
> That's the quickest upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting an accessory Bar as well, but when I realized how it would look throught the window, I kind of decided to go for an extra Pedestal instead.
> 
> the vertical accessory bar works great in all the other models, but in the Mercury S8 it's only available in horizontal, and that kind of kills the aesthetic of the interior.


I'm still using the same case. Just using a part from the other line since it fits over 120mm fan hole.

The bar looks stupid in S8 line, I was originally was going to use it to hide the PSU.


----------



## Revan654

Got some good news from Case-Labs. They don't have an exact shipping date on my order. However I was told it will likely ship this week.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Got some good news from Case-Labs. They don't have an exact shipping date on my order. However I was told it will likely ship this week.


What day did you place your order? Was it for a case?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> What day did you place your order? Was it for a case?


No case. Just pedestals and allot of accessories. I placed the one last week and another at the start of this month.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> What day did you place your order? Was it for a case?
> 
> 
> 
> No case. Just pedestals and allot of accessories. I placed the one last week and another at the start of this month.
Click to expand...

Lucky you . . . .

I just got an email today that my 2-tone S5 is delayed 1 to 2 weeks from the expected shipping day of the 21st.

Hopefully the crapton of panels and accessories will ship this week.

D.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Lucky you . . . .
> 
> I just got an email today that my 2-tone S5 is delayed 1 to 2 weeks from the expected shipping day of the 21st.
> 
> Hopefully the crapton of panels and accessories will ship this week.
> 
> D.


I was just trying to get an idea of where my order is in the line. I ordered a case with a "crapton" of accessories on the last day of custom orders.

I would expect at least another month before mine ships.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Lucky you . . . .
> 
> I just got an email today that my 2-tone S5 is delayed 1 to 2 weeks from the expected shipping day of the 21st.
> 
> Hopefully the crapton of panels and accessories will ship this week.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get an idea of where my order is in the line. I ordered a case with a "crapton" of accessories on the last day of custom orders.
> 
> I would expect at least another month before mine ships.
Click to expand...

I ordered on the first day, I think the 21st of July


----------



## Revan654

Didn't the case have a wait time of 8 to 9 weeks? I know the one pedestal had a wait of 3 to 4 weeks and the other was 3 to 5 days. All accessories were 3 to 4 weeks, I got my last order within 2 and half weeks.

I still have allot of sleeving to do before I start building the PC.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone mount Corsair ML 120 Pro LED to a flex bay or radiator mount? Screws that come with the fans are to big, and was wondering what size to get, would rather not mod the mounts.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Anyone mount Corsair ML 120 Pro LED to a flex bay or radiator mount? Screws that come with the fans are to big, and was wondering what size to get, would rather not mod the mounts.


I know I have screws from those fans. Not sure which ones they are from box of fan screws I have. All screws I tested worked without issue. If you can wait until tomorrow I'm getting more 120 ML Pro (Non LED) I can do more test to see if they fit or not.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I know I have screws from those fans. Not sure which ones they are from box of fan screws I have. All screws I tested worked without issue. If you can't wait until tomorrow I'm getting more 120 ML Pro (Non LED) I can do more test to see if they fit or not.


Ok thanks, let me know what you find. The screws that come with the LED versions are too thick.


----------



## TheShadow

Any updates?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> I plan to do a build log soon, waiting for some things to ship in (cables, some fittings, etc.). Most of my hardware is currently in another case that I am temporarily using while I clean and test fit equipment in the SM8. I will give you the heads up when I do.
> 
> The picture I provided did not have the fans installed on the top radiator in the picture provided, but I do right now at home. I will get pictures when I get home tonight, as well as a pic of the front of the case with radiator and flexbay cover. (I went with the front 420 because it looks very clean and uniform with only 1 flexbay covering the entire area).


----------



## emsj86

Some may have seen it allready but here it is leak testing and flushing. Same hardware new fittings and tubing runs how it is now and before.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Some may have seen it allready but here it is leak testing and flushing. Same hardware new fittings and tubing runs how it is now and before.


I think I like the Right Side tubing better, it makes more sense.... except for the fan part

The one on the Left side is OK considering you are doing the RAMs as well, and fixed the tube in front of the Fan.

but the one on the Right side looks more artistical


----------



## emsj86

The more I look at it I think I ran too many tubes in the same area. If I would have took the run from the midate to the ram block and sent it through the back of the case to the top rad than rad it to cpu to ram than to reservoir it would have been cleaner. But hey I'm sure I'll change things down the line again so in going to live with it for now. Atleast until gpu upgrade


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Some may have seen it allready but here it is leak testing and flushing. Same hardware new fittings and tubing runs how it is now and before.


Are you just going to flush out the pastel with distilled water? Or are you planning on cleaning the blocks before refilling?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Finally put up the finished build video of my STH10 magnum opus, Project Nostromo:


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Magnum HDD + SM8 accessory Bar + 120mm Fanhole. I think that should work.


Hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Any updates?


Sorry for the delay. Busy n stuff. Got my hands on a couple pictures for you. Here you go.



^Full picture with fans installed with top radiator in exhaust. As you'll see, the downside to this set up is the inability to go push/pull on the front radiator. For my setup, I am not too concerned about it. Keep in mind, there are other manufacturers such as Alphacool that have more offerings for radiator thickness in 420mm.



^The front of the case with fans and radiator installed. Looks very clean.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.
> 
> Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.
> 
> There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


While we are in the subject of Heat Transfer and Chillers....

I believe you got the most experience with these sort of setups from your many rigs and pictures









What's your view on Peltier setups, using a similar setup as those in your pictures for the heat transfer... would that eliminate the frosting issue when using Peltier plates?

Since our cases have relatively plenty of spaces, I was thinking of converting 1 or 2 of the 360mm Rad slots for a Peltier setup to supplement the regular EK loop,

as you mentioned a few pages back, a Hybrid setup with the heat transfer blocks should prevent the frosting issue, did I get that right?

Technically I could add a Temp monitoring switch to turn the Peltier chip On/Off and set it to 23C (73.4) fixed temperature to come ON when it gets hotter than room Temp, and stops chilling (OFF) when it reaches room Temp

So technically a Self enclosed unit, like the Pedestal of the Mercury S8 seems like a perfect place to setup something like that.

One side of the 360mm to cool the Hot side of the Peltier chip, and the 2nd 360mm to run the "Freezing" water

Then have Heat Transfer block between the Freezing Loop setup, with the Main case Ambient water loop setup to exchange heat.

This setup will be relatively quiet (sound of regular 120mm fans) compared to the Chillers from Koolance compressor noise, or the other brand you mentioned that sound liked a restaurant freezer.


----------



## emsj86

Are you just going to flush out the pastel with distilled water? Or are you planning on cleaning the blocks before refilling?[/quote] I cleaned the blocks and the one rad. I didn't take out the front rad so there was some left over pastel in there. So the rest will be flushed with 3 gallons or whatever it needs of distilled


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Ok thanks, let me know what you find. The screws that come with the LED versions are too thick.


Corsair screws are allot thicker (For some reason) and do not fit like you said. Most other fan screws will work just fine.

Like these: https://www.amazon.com/Black-Computer-Case-Screws-Pack/dp/B00785I5ZM

I know for a fact the screws that come with BeQuiet fans work.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.
> 
> Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.
> 
> There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we are in the subject of Heat Transfer and Chillers....
> 
> I believe you got the most experience with these sort of setups from your many rigs and pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your view on Peltier setups, using a similar setup as those in your pictures for the heat transfer... would that eliminate the frosting issue when using Peltier plates?
> 
> Since our cases have relatively plenty of spaces, I was thinking of converting 1 or 2 of the 360mm Rad slots for a Peltier setup to supplement the regular EK loop,
> 
> as you mentioned a few pages back, a Hybrid setup with the heat transfer blocks should prevent the frosting issue, did I get that right?
> 
> Technically I could add a Temp monitoring switch to turn the Peltier chip On/Off and set it to 23C (73.4) fixed temperature to come ON when it gets hotter than room Temp, and stops chilling (OFF) when it reaches room Temp
> 
> So technically a Self enclosed unit, like the Pedestal of the Mercury S8 seems like a perfect place to setup something like that.
> 
> One side of the 360mm to cool the Hot side of the Peltier chip, and the 2nd 360mm to run the "Freezing" water
> 
> Then have Heat Transfer block between the Freezing Loop setup, with the Main case Ambient water loop setup to exchange heat.
> 
> This setup will be relatively quiet (sound of regular 120mm fans) compared to the Chillers from Koolance compressor noise, or the other brand you mentioned that sound liked a restaurant freezer.
Click to expand...

While it's easy to think that peltier is going to be quiet, it really isn't because it needs a lot of fans.

Peltier creates almost as much heat as it takes away . . . . so for every watt of heat you remove from the loop, you have to dissipate almost 2 watts.

The heatsinks to dump the heat end up taking up a massive amount of space and you have to have a fan system to move air across them.

Peltiers have a somewhat unique attraction to less experienced guys who want to experiment around with cooling because they can be had fairly cheaply on fleabay or the like.

They can throw money at it a little at a time, as opposed to half a grand or more at a whack for a chiller and exchangers, which also makes it more attractive for a tinkerer.

Most actually need a 24V supply, capable of a lot of amps, to operate in their most efficient range . . . . which becomes another major added expense and space consumer.

You can check in the alternative / experimental cooling threads, peltiers have been played with for decades, but while I don't follow those threads with the interest I once did, I don't recall ever seeing anyone actually come up with a system that was really a viable, (in terms of function and aesthetics) alternative to other common forms of cooling.

You might have fun playing around with them, but I wouldn't waste my money doing it with any expectation of real success.

I don't find the chillers to be all that loud, about the same as a window air conditioner as far as compressor noise, and no noise of any moving air of the related fan noise.

Darlene


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> While it's easy to think that peltier is going to be quiet, it really isn't because it needs a lot of fans.
> 
> Peltier creates almost as much heat as it takes away . . . . so for every watt of heat you remove from the loop, you have to dissipate almost 2 watts.
> 
> The heatsinks to dump the heat end up taking up a massive amount of space and you have to have a fan system to move air across them.
> 
> Peltiers have a somewhat unique attraction to less experienced guys who want to experiment around with cooling because they can be had fairly cheaply on fleabay or the like.
> 
> They can throw money at it a little at a time, as opposed to half a grand or more at a whack for a chiller and exchangers, which also makes it more attractive for a tinkerer.
> 
> Most actually need a 24V supply, capable of a lot of amps, to operate in their most efficient range . . . . which becomes another major added expense and space consumer.
> 
> You can check in the alternative / experimental cooling threads, peltiers have been played with for decades, but while I don't follow those threads with the interest I once did, I don't recall ever seeing anyone actually come up with a system that was really a viable, (in terms of function and aesthetics) alternative to other common forms of cooling.
> 
> You might have fun playing around with them, but I wouldn't waste my money doing it with any expectation of real success.
> 
> I don't find the chillers to be all that loud, about the same as a window air conditioner as far as compressor noise, and no noise of any moving air of the related fan noise.
> 
> Darlene


Oh, I know what you mean, I've seen the old attempts of people back then trying to do it direct to CPU and other weird methods.

But after reading about the Hybrid Heat Exchange idea you mentioned, I think it will work just right for my needs.

First I'm not aiming for Sub Zero temp, I'll be happy if temp remains in room temp which is aprox 23C (73.4F)

Our existing water loop retains enough heat from the CPU / GPU / VRMs, I have 2 options here, either Pass it directly through the cold side of the Peltier to Chill X-amount of Watt, or Do something like your setup to use a heat transfer block, or something that will fit the job.

I'm planing to try this one rated for 107W at 40mm by 40mm square

So, I can use 2x EK-VGA Supremacy one for the Cold side, one for the Hot side

The hot side will run on its own closed water loop with full D5 pump, small Res, and a 360mm Rad, maybe 2x 360 Rad
This is why I was planning to dedicate the S8 Pedestal for the Peltier setup.

As for the Top side the main S8 unit it will run the regular water loop with a tube that goes through the heat transfer or cold side of the Peltier.

Anyway, I joined a thread over at the Peltier section of the forum, I ran the same idea by those guys, lets see what they say.

But IMO I'm pretty sure it's a solid plan, is pretty inexpensive compared to the rest of the stuff I've setup and purchased already for the full built. LOL
















Because I know with my original plan, the temps will not really go below 50C when GPU and CPU are in full, even if it can bring the temp closer to 30C then I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> ~snip~
> Oh, I know what you mean, I've seen the old attempts of people back then trying to do it direct to CPU and other weird methods.
> 
> But after reading about the Hybrid Heat Exchange idea you mentioned, I think it will work just right for my needs.
> 
> First I'm not aiming for Sub Zero temp, I'll be happy if temp remains in room temp which is aprox 23C (73.4F)
> 
> Our existing water loop retains enough heat from the CPU / GPU / VRMs, I have 2 options here, either Pass it directly through the cold side of the Peltier to Chill X-amount of Watt, or Do something like your setup to use a heat transfer block, or something that will fit the job.
> 
> I'm planing to try this one rated for 107W at 40mm by 40mm square
> 
> So, I can use 2x EK-VGA Supremacy one for the Cold side, one for the Hot side
> 
> The hot side will run on its own closed water loop with full D5 pump, small Res, and a 360mm Rad, maybe 2x 360 Rad
> This is why I was planning to dedicate the S8 Pedestal for the Peltier setup.
> 
> As for the Top side the main S8 unit it will run the regular water loop with a tube that goes through the heat transfer or cold side of the Peltier.
> 
> Anyway, I joined a thread over at the Peltier section of the forum, I ran the same idea by those guys, lets see what they say.
> 
> But IMO I'm pretty sure it's a solid plan, is pretty inexpensive compared to the rest of the stuff I've setup and purchased already for the full built. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know with my original plan, the temps will not really go below 50C when GPU and CPU are in full, even if it can bring the temp closer to 30C then I think it'll be worth it.


The input power to that tec is 144W, so 107W cooling is being pretty ambitious with the specs.

If you're dead set on trying something with tecs, I'd look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heatsink-Thermoelectric-Cooler-Peltier-Cool-Plate-Module-TEC1-12730-15V-/172242917972

Input power 456W and cooling power 253W . . . much more realistic numbers, and at 62mm, it would work well with the EK Thermosphere universal GPU blocks, (G200 mounting) which would have less restriction, and are pretty well matched to that kind of power level.

If you got creative, you could use EK terminals and parallel a few of them together.

Darlene


----------



## TheShadow

No worries about the delay, we all have lives outside of here.

The build looks awesome. What are those rads again? How are you doing the loop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Busy n stuff. Got my hands on a couple pictures for you. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Full picture with fans installed with top radiator in exhaust. As you'll see, the downside to this set up is the inability to go push/pull on the front radiator. For my setup, I am not too concerned about it. Keep in mind, there are other manufacturers such as Alphacool that have more offerings for radiator thickness in 420mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ^The front of the case with fans and radiator installed. Looks very clean.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The input power to that tec is 144W, so 107W cooling is being pretty ambitious with the specs.
> 
> If you're dead set on trying something with tecs, I'd look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heatsink-Thermoelectric-Cooler-Peltier-Cool-Plate-Module-TEC1-12730-15V-/172242917972
> 
> Input power 456W and cooling power 253W . . . much more realistic numbers, and at 62mm, it would work well with the EK Thermosphere universal GPU blocks, (G200 mounting) which would have less restriction, and are pretty well matched to that kind of power level.
> 
> If you got creative, you could use EK terminals and parallel a few of them together.
> 
> Darlene


A couple of things....

So, as I mentioned on another thread, I ended up ordering 2nd Pedestal for my built, so it'll be MS8 + Ped1 + Ped2

In the Pedestal #2, this time I ordered it with a PSU mount, so I'll throw in a 850W PSU to run all the water loop stuff,
that means it still got plenty of power to drive 1 maybe 2 of the Peltier you linked.

Now if we go by the number 456W I'll assume that's when run at 15V, but since I'll be running it at 12V then the Wattage should scale down a bit.

draw from wall 456W = 15V = 253W of chill power
draw from wall 365W aprox ? = 12V = 203W of chill power aprox ?

If I bump up the PSU, from 850W to 1500W PSU I could then probably run 2 or 3 of the Peltier TEC1-12730

I'll need to play around with these ideas you gave me









That will keep me busy for a while LOL









Thanks for all the very valuable info.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The input power to that tec is 144W, so 107W cooling is being pretty ambitious with the specs.
> 
> If you're dead set on trying something with tecs, I'd look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heatsink-Thermoelectric-Cooler-Peltier-Cool-Plate-Module-TEC1-12730-15V-/172242917972
> 
> Input power 456W and cooling power 253W . . . much more realistic numbers, and at 62mm, it would work well with the EK Thermosphere universal GPU blocks, (G200 mounting) which would have less restriction, and are pretty well matched to that kind of power level.
> 
> If you got creative, you could use EK terminals and parallel a few of them together.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things....
> 
> So, as I mentioned on another thread, I ended up ordering 2nd Pedestal for my built, so it'll be MS8 + Ped1 + Ped2
> 
> In the Pedestal #2, this time I ordered it with a PSU mount, so I'll throw in a 850W PSU to run all the water loop stuff,
> that means it still got plenty of power to drive 1 maybe 2 of the Peltier you linked.
> 
> Now if we go by the number 456W I'll assume that's when run at 15V, but since I'll be running it at 12V then the Wattage should scale down a bit.
> 
> draw from wall 456W = 15V = 253W of chill power
> draw from wall 365W aprox ? = 12V = 203W of chill power aprox ?
> 
> If I bump up the PSU, from 850W to 1500W PSU I could then probably run 2 or 3 of the Peltier TEC1-12730
> 
> I'll need to play around with these ideas you gave me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will keep me busy for a while LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the very valuable info.
Click to expand...

Or get one of these for each 12730 and get the full Monty: https://www.jameco.com/z/HRPG-600-15-Mean-Well-AC-to-DC-Power-Supply-Single-Output-15-Volt-43-Amp-645-Watt_2094901.html

The advantage of the HRPG series, is that they can be turned on or off with a pair of dry relay contacts, so that you can have it (them) come on when the main PSU turns on and you aren't paying for more in a PSU than the 15V you actually need.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or get one of these for each 12730 and get the full Monty: https://www.jameco.com/z/HRPG-600-15-Mean-Well-AC-to-DC-Power-Supply-Single-Output-15-Volt-43-Amp-645-Watt_2094901.html
> 
> The advantage of the HRPG series, is that they can be turned on or off with a pair of dry relay contacts, so that you can have it (them) come on when the main PSU turns on and you aren't paying for more in a PSU than the 15V you actually need.










LOL

It is nice, but... I doubt I can fit that many PSU inside a single Pedestal... and no I'm not ordering a 3rd Pedestal, or 4th Pedestal... LOL







soon enough the PC rig will become a 10 story high power house with multi-level chillers


----------



## Revan654

Four E-mails from Case-Labs today. All say the same thing - Case-Labs Has Updated your Order to: .... Awaiting Fulfillment (








)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or get one of these for each 12730 and get the full Monty: https://www.jameco.com/z/HRPG-600-15-Mean-Well-AC-to-DC-Power-Supply-Single-Output-15-Volt-43-Amp-645-Watt_2094901.html
> 
> The advantage of the HRPG series, is that they can be turned on or off with a pair of dry relay contacts, so that you can have it (them) come on when the main PSU turns on and you aren't paying for more in a PSU than the 15V you actually need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> It is nice, but... I doubt I can fit that many PSU inside a single Pedestal... and no I'm not ordering a 3rd Pedestal, or 4th Pedestal... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon enough the PC rig will become a 10 story high power house with multi-level chillers
Click to expand...

Well, if you put the system 360 in the S8, and the tec psus and tecs and blocks in the upper ped, you could fit 2 more 360s in the lower ped to cool the tecs . . . .









Holly crap . . . I've almost talked myself into trying this . . .


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well, if you put the system 360 in the S8, and the tec psus and tecs and blocks in the upper ped, you could fit 2 more 360s in the lower ped to cool the tecs . . . .


Well the current setup is 3x EK PE 360mm in the main S8 case.
Then 2x EK PE 360mm in the 1st Pedestal.
Then 2 more EK PE 360mm in the 2nd Pedestal, with the extra Peltier TEC setup.

There will be 4x 120mm case fan for intake from the front of the Pedestals 1+2, and there will be the 2x 120mm exhaust fan + PSU 140mm exhaust fan, so that like 3x 120mm exhaust fan to take the heat away before it reaches the top... not that it can, since the top dual 360mm will be intaking fresh air from top to bottom, so that hot air from the TEC + Rads will be gone before it reaches the top case, besides the Dual 360mm, there is also the mid section 120 mm exhaust fan in 2 places, as well as the 3rd 360mm on the left lower chamber, and of course the main PSU 140mm fan also acting as exhaust.

If I do remove the 2x 360mm rads in the 1st Pedetal, and use that Pedestal purely for PSU + TEC install, i think i can only go up to 4.. maybe 5 TEC + PSU, assuming 1 to 1 ratio.
PSU on one side, TEC lined up on the other side

I was thinking of using 2 of these EK-FC Terminal HEPTA Semi-Parallel one for cold, one for hot


Then 2 of these EK-Thermosphere for each TEC unit.


It's going to be Glorious!







... (not so sure about my electric bill... but oh well whatever as long as it works







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Holly crap . . . I've almost talked myself into trying this . . .


You can always wait until i finish my built and see the results to see if it's worth it


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well, if you put the system 360 in the S8, and the tec psus and tecs and blocks in the upper ped, you could fit 2 more 360s in the lower ped to cool the tecs . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the current setup is 3x EK PE 360mm in the main S8 case.
> Then 2x EK PE 360mm in the 1st Pedestal.
> Then 2 more EK PE 360mm in the 2nd Pedestal, with the extra Peltier TEC setup.
> 
> There will be 4x 120mm case fan for intake from the front of the Pedestals 1+2, and there will be the 2x 120mm exhaust fan + PSU 140mm exhaust fan, so that like 3x 120mm exhaust fan to take the heat away before it reaches the top... not that it can, since the top dual 360mm will be intaking fresh air from top to bottom, so that hot air from the TEC + Rads will be gone before it reaches the top case, besides the Dual 360mm, there is also the mid section 120 mm exhaust fan in 2 places, as well as the 3rd 360mm on the left lower chamber, and of course the main PSU 140mm fan also acting as exhaust.
> 
> If I do remove the 2x 360mm rads in the 1st Pedetal, and use that Pedestal purely for PSU + TEC install, i think i can only go up to 4.. maybe 5 TEC + PSU, assuming 1 to 1 ratio.
> PSU on one side, TEC lined up on the other side
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using 2 of these EK-FC Terminal HEPTA Semi-Parallel one for cold, one for hot
> 
> 
> Then 2 of these EK-Thermosphere for each TEC unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be Glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... (not so sure about my electric bill... but oh well whatever as long as it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Holly crap . . . I've almost talked myself into trying this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can always wait until i finish my built and see the results to see if it's worth it
Click to expand...

That's a whole lotta rad for a system loop, that at best can only get down to ambient temp.

Why not think more along the line of a single or maybe dual 360's for the system with 3 or 4 to cool the tec(s), which would let you get the system loop to sub ambient levels when you want/need it, and turn the tecs off when you don't.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That's a whole lotta rad for a system loop, that at best can only *get down to ambient temp*.
> 
> Why not think more along the line of a single or maybe dual 360's for the system with 3 or 4 to cool the tec(s), which would let you get the system loop to sub ambient levels when you want/need it, and turn the tecs off when you don't.


That's the goal actually,
but hey if I can take it to 10C that will be delightful, but not really necessary.

The original goal was planned around running the rig in ambient temp.
The Peltier TEC it's just an add on to provide extra cooling without going out of the way to built the system around the TEC.

So, whatever extra temp I can manage out of 1 or 2 TEC with 1 PSU would be the most practical, and it will tie in exactly to the built which assumed no TEC as part of the original planning.

This way I won't need to modify the Pedestal, and can simply install everything as "designed"









but most importantly be able to continue to run the system even if the TEC died (assuming worse case scenario), in which case the temp will probably just go back up to around 50C average (5x 360mm rad dedicated to the main room, 2x 360mm for the TEC)


----------



## Mega Man

Just to expand a little bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I run the exchangers in parallel pairs.
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the pair I'm assembling for the S8S build when I get home from work in a couple hours or so.
> 
> Here ya go, I always set up the cold loop with white fittings and the warm loop with silver.
> 
> There may be a minor variation on how the fittings ultimately end up, but being mounted on the lighted midplate of the S8S, I have to keep the assembly as compact as possible. . . I also have to fit pumps there too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we are in the subject of Heat Transfer and Chillers....
> 
> I believe you got the most experience with these sort of setups from your many rigs and pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your view on Peltier setups, using a similar setup as those in your pictures for the heat transfer... would that eliminate the frosting issue when using Peltier plates?
> 
> Since our cases have relatively plenty of spaces, I was thinking of converting 1 or 2 of the 360mm Rad slots for a Peltier setup to supplement the regular EK loop,
> 
> as you mentioned a few pages back, a Hybrid setup with the heat transfer blocks should prevent the frosting issue, did I get that right?
> 
> Technically I could add a Temp monitoring switch to turn the Peltier chip On/Off and set it to 23C (73.4) fixed temperature to come ON when it gets hotter than room Temp, and stops chilling (OFF) when it reaches room Temp
> 
> So technically a Self enclosed unit, like the Pedestal of the Mercury S8 seems like a perfect place to setup something like that.
> 
> One side of the 360mm to cool the Hot side of the Peltier chip, and the 2nd 360mm to run the "Freezing" water
> 
> Then have Heat Transfer block between the Freezing Loop setup, with the Main case Ambient water loop setup to exchange heat.
> 
> This setup will be relatively quiet (sound of regular 120mm fans) compared to the Chillers from Koolance compressor noise, or the other brand you mentioned that sound liked a restaurant freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it's easy to think that peltier is going to be quiet, it really isn't because it needs a lot of fans.
> 
> Peltier creates almost as much heat as it takes away . . . . so for every watt of heat you remove from the loop, you have to dissipate almost 2 watts.
> 
> The heatsinks to dump the heat end up taking up a massive amount of space and you have to have a fan system to move air across them.
> 
> Peltiers have a somewhat unique attraction to less experienced guys who want to experiment around with cooling because they can be had fairly cheaply on fleabay or the like.
> 
> They can throw money at it a little at a time, as opposed to half a grand or more at a whack for a chiller and exchangers, which also makes it more attractive for a tinkerer.
> 
> Most actually need a 24V supply, capable of a lot of amps, to operate in their most efficient range . . . . which becomes another major added expense and space consumer.
> 
> You can check in the alternative / experimental cooling threads, peltiers have been played with for decades, but while I don't follow those threads with the interest I once did, I don't recall ever seeing anyone actually come up with a system that was really a viable, (in terms of function and aesthetics) alternative to other common forms of cooling.
> 
> You might have fun playing around with them, but I wouldn't waste my money doing it with any expectation of real success.
> 
> I don't find the chillers to be all that loud, about the same as a window air conditioner as far as compressor noise, and no noise of any moving air of the related fan noise.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

One cool thing in the refrigeration world is these small screw compressors that are starting to get poplar esp in restaurant equipment. This imo is due to them being (relatively) quiet compares to a conventional scroll compressor ( most people think of a scroll compressor when talking about refrigeration )

The down side is they tend to cost more....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> While it's easy to think that peltier is going to be quiet, it really isn't because it needs a lot of fans.
> 
> Peltier creates almost as much heat as it takes away . . . . so for every watt of heat you remove from the loop, you have to dissipate almost 2 watts.
> 
> The heatsinks to dump the heat end up taking up a massive amount of space and you have to have a fan system to move air across them.
> 
> Peltiers have a somewhat unique attraction to less experienced guys who want to experiment around with cooling because they can be had fairly cheaply on fleabay or the like.
> 
> They can throw money at it a little at a time, as opposed to half a grand or more at a whack for a chiller and exchangers, which also makes it more attractive for a tinkerer.
> 
> Most actually need a 24V supply, capable of a lot of amps, to operate in their most efficient range . . . . which becomes another major added expense and space consumer.
> 
> You can check in the alternative / experimental cooling threads, peltiers have been played with for decades, but while I don't follow those threads with the interest I once did, I don't recall ever seeing anyone actually come up with a system that was really a viable, (in terms of function and aesthetics) alternative to other common forms of cooling.
> 
> You might have fun playing around with them, but I wouldn't waste my money doing it with any expectation of real success.
> 
> I don't find the chillers to be all that loud, about the same as a window air conditioner as far as compressor noise, and no noise of any moving air of the related fan noise.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know what you mean, I've seen the old attempts of people back then trying to do it direct to CPU and other weird methods.
> 
> But after reading about the Hybrid Heat Exchange idea you mentioned, I think it will work just right for my needs.
> 
> First I'm not aiming for Sub Zero temp, I'll be happy if temp remains in room temp which is aprox 23C (73.4F)
> 
> Our existing water loop retains enough heat from the CPU / GPU / VRMs, I have 2 options here, either Pass it directly through the cold side of the Peltier to Chill X-amount of Watt, or Do something like your setup to use a heat transfer block, or something that will fit the job.
> 
> I'm planing to try this one rated for 107W at 40mm by 40mm square
> 
> So, I can use 2x EK-VGA Supremacy one for the Cold side, one for the Hot side
> 
> The hot side will run on its own closed water loop with full D5 pump, small Res, and a 360mm Rad, maybe 2x 360 Rad
> This is why I was planning to dedicate the S8 Pedestal for the Peltier setup.
> 
> As for the Top side the main S8 unit it will run the regular water loop with a tube that goes through the heat transfer or cold side of the Peltier.
> 
> Anyway, I joined a thread over at the Peltier section of the forum, I ran the same idea by those guys, lets see what they say.
> 
> But IMO I'm pretty sure it's a solid plan, is pretty inexpensive compared to the rest of the stuff I've setup and purchased already for the full built. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know with my original plan, the temps will not really go below 50C when GPU and CPU are in full, even if it can bring the temp closer to 30C then I think it'll be worth it.
Click to expand...

Just to expand a little bit on this I just wanted to emphasize how (energy) inefficient they are

Very expensive when talking about energy waste.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just to expand a little bit
> One cool thing in the refrigeration world is these small screw compressors that are starting to get poplar esp in restaurant equipment. This imo is due to them being (relatively) quiet compares to a conventional scroll compressor ( most people think of a scroll compressor when talking about refrigeration )
> 
> The down side is they tend to cost more....
> *Just to expand a little bit on this I just wanted to emphasize how (energy) inefficient they are
> 
> Very expensive when talking about energy waste.*


That is extremely True, which is why the cost (of energy) out-weight the benefit when you stack them up.

Running 1 TEC for fun is okay, but once you go to 2 TEC or more then the energy consumption / heat generated is twice as much as the amount you are trying to cool.

while it was fun conjuring up a 7 Peltier built... after calculating the Wattage required, Heat generated, and cost of the parts... it was just ridiculous for the low amount of chill it created. LOL









That's why I went back to just toying around with the idea of running only 1 TEC, maybe 2 TEC at the most, which is realistically more manageable.

Quite frankly if it cost more than the Koolance Chiller, then there's no point, might as well just get the Koolance Chiller and toss it inside a sound proof case of some sort.

The whole idea of using a Peltier chip, was the relative quietness (fan sound) compared to the Koolance Chiller, if it can be built within a S8 Pedestal for less, then it was a worthwhile project, but if the cost is about the same is easier to go with the pre-made products.

I was toying with the idea of fitting the *EXC-450* into the S8 Pedestal


----------



## Mega Man

Imo unless going sub ambient just add more rads. My water temp averages at most 2c above ambient. With most of my fans off......


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo unless going sub ambient just add more rads. My water temp averages at most 2c above ambient. With most of my fans off......


That's part of the plan.

Once the built is complete, I plan to run the rig for a few weeks with the Rads / Fans setup as originally planned,
Compare Temp Between Loop 1 vs Loop 2
Compare those temp to Both loop 1 + loop 2 in series

If I'm still not satisfied with the Temp, then I'll add a TEC and run it for a few weeks to if there is any noticeable difference.
If the TEC makes a noticeable difference I might or might not add a 2nd TEC depending on the Temp archived with a single TEC.

If all of the above still doesn't cool enough, I might just pick up a Koolance / Hailea Chiller then figure out how to keep it quiet..... like keep it in another room, close the door, and run a loooooooong tube to my rig


----------



## Mega Man

It takes alot of space. But some companies use this tactic to not run chillers during prime time ( higher electric cost. )

They obviously do it on a much larger scale. You use the chiller to cool a large tank. Your loop has some form of heat exchanger (either the tank has a separate pump and you use a flatplate exchanger (like the Koolance ones) or you can just run you loop tubing through the tank for same effect. The plus side is you can cool the tank and using 3 way valves and or pump speeds to control output temps and the tank allows for more off time for the chiller.

When talking about the companies like I was above they usual freeze the water and it is enough to keep the building cold all day...... o.o


----------



## emsj86

Those screw compressor are breaking all the time. Scroll or semi hermetic compressor are great (or even a Carlye). What I'm seeing anymore specially in super market refrigeration racks is co2 systems anymore. Some cooled by refrigerent other teams critical. While the co2 runs at very high pressures it's cooling power is amazing. Not to mentioned it a lot better for the environment. Will be a future project of mine but first k need a house. Apartment is getting way way to small. OT filled the loop. Not happy with the mayhems blue dye as I thought it would be a lighter blue that you could darken with more drops. Where as this looks aqua in person and blue in the reservoir.


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> No worries about the delay, we all have lives outside of here.
> 
> The build looks awesome. What are those rads again? How are you doing the loop?


I had a little time to start the build log. Check the link below if you want to take a peek. It has the radiators listed and more pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1612008/build-log-caselabs-sm8-gunmetal-unnamed


----------



## MR-e

Shameless self plug - completed photo's

















*Full Album Here - Imgur*


----------



## AllGamer

Very nice built









in the 1st picture it looked as if you had some how managed to cram in a Peach / Apple plant inside the case, I was almost surprised, until I realized it was just an reflection. LOL









On a side note.

I noticed a lot of people here seems to like the Short version of the S8 case, why is that?

Wouldn't the full size S8 offer more space to work with?


----------



## emsj86

Hands down noiseblockers e loops are the cleanest looking fan. Next on the list noiseblockers, painting the case and a ek HOF supremacy that needs to be put back into production


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Hands down noiseblockers e loops are the cleanest looking fan. Next on the list noiseblockers, painting the case and a ek HOF supremacy that needs to be put back into production


It would be good if they came in all Black for those of us who don't want to do any painting.


----------



## MR-e

^ you guys can look into the Phobya rebrand of the eLoops. They have (or had) them available in black and red.

Regarding the S8S, I like the shorter version just for aesthetics. The standard S8 doesn't look as proportional to me, being too tall.


----------



## emsj86

The originals for me


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just got my Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme today, figured I'd throw some shots up on my rig, its no where as nice as lot of rigs on here but I'm getting it there slowly.


----------



## emsj86

Finished up for now. Added aurora and a blue led under the acrylic. Not sure if I like either one but in going to try tndor alittle. Believe it or not my temps on both counts and gpu dropped almost 5 degrees. Maybe TIM maybe better flow idk. But here is what you wanna see rather than here me ramble.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Yes, we S T A R T !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about your photos is that
> It's sometimes hard to tell if it's a real product or just a damn amazing render, even though I KNOW it's actually a real product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The lighting and lens work you have is delicious.
Click to expand...

THIS is what I'm coming back to CL and another desk build for.

Oldest can HAVE my laptop...

Thanks - T


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Finished up for now. Added aurora and a blue led under the acrylic. Not sure if I like either one but in going to try tndor alittle. Believe it or not my temps on both counts and gpu dropped almost 5 degrees. Maybe TIM maybe better flow idk. But here is what you wanna see rather than here me ramble.


That looks GREAT


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright Everyone the Log is Live











Caselabs S3 Queen of White

TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

woot woot another, s3 needs to make a return for the holiday season


----------



## tiger style

Hello gang, I'm just leaking checking my SM8 build for the next few days before I switch it on to see if it actually runs. It's taken me forever to get where I am now. If it works, I might add a second 1080 and some X1 red to finish.

I added the PSU for the pic only.


What a tough journey. You watercoolers are crazy. Cool but crazy


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> woot woot another, s3 needs to make a return for the holiday season


Plz forgive my ignorance, but what is so special about the S3 model?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Plz forgive my ignorance, but what is so special about the S3 model?


It is unavailable now as Caselabs has Deemed it EOL and in turn was discontinued.

TCO


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Hello gang, I'm just leaking checking my SM8 build for the next few days before I switch it on to see if it actually runs. It's taken me forever to get where I am now. If it works, I might add a second 1080 and some X1 red to finish.
> 
> I added the PSU for the pic only.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tough journey. You watercoolers are crazy. Cool but crazy


yup, with the red dye liquid, it will look just right, at the moment it looks tooooo white


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It is unavailable now as Caselabs has Deemed it EOL and in turn was discontinued.
> 
> TCO


Now I see

To me the S3 looks quite similar to the S5, just thinner


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Now I see
> 
> To me the S3 looks quite similar to the S5, just thinner


As you are correct, the platform is different also. From Mini ITX to Micro Atx in the S5 I believe









TCO





More in the log


----------



## Trestles126

Finished bullet BH4 mitx build last pic is of my S8 build


----------



## AllGamer

Like it!









simple and clean... not easy to work with such small confines


----------



## smicha

Simply beautiful!


----------



## IT Diva

If 1 lighted midplate is good, . . . .

Are 2 lighted midplates twice as good . . . .











Probably not . . .

Actually the second one is for the white / black S5 build, which seems to be a couple weeks delayed.

Fortunately, all three parts and accessories orders shipped and should be here mid week, so I can finish the mods on this S5, which will pretty much let me know how the white/black one is going to look since I ordered panels for this one so its look is consistent with the S8S and S5 I had ordered before snagging this one.

Darlene


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys,

Looking into reverting back to aircooling in my S5.

Does anyone have any great pictures of aircooling in an S3/5/8?


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking into reverting back to aircooling in my S5.
> 
> Does anyone have any great pictures of aircooling in an S3/5/8?


Have a look at this build: http://www.caselabs-store.com/katie-v4-6-1-s8-by-wiz766/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Have a look at this build: http://www.caselabs-store.com/katie-v4-6-1-s8-by-wiz766/


Not feeling that cable management personally.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If 1 lighted midplate is good, . . . .
> 
> Are 2 lighted midplates twice as good . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not . . .
> 
> Actually the second one is for the white / black S5 build, which seems to be a couple weeks delayed.
> 
> Fortunately, all three parts and accessories orders shipped and should be here mid week, so I can finish the mods on this S5, which will pretty much let me know how the white/black one is going to look since I ordered panels for this one so its look is consistent with the S8S and S5 I had ordered before snagging this one.
> 
> Darlene


While it looks good... i've no idea how you plan to mount the motherboard like that


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If 1 lighted midplate is good, . . . .
> 
> Are 2 lighted midplates twice as good . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not . . .
> 
> Actually the second one is for the white / black S5 build, which seems to be a couple weeks delayed.
> 
> Fortunately, all three parts and accessories orders shipped and should be here mid week, so I can finish the mods on this S5, which will pretty much let me know how the white/black one is going to look since I ordered panels for this one so its look is consistent with the S8S and S5 I had ordered before snagging this one.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> While it looks good... i've no idea how you plan to mount the motherboard like that
Click to expand...

I was being a bit silly, but it gave me an idea of how I could do a full length lighted midplate the mobo could mount on.

The thinness of these side emitting LED strips opens up some interesting options.

D.


----------



## Sem

Well I've gone and done it

I just bought an black SM8 from the European reseller
I then took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up I immediately had the buyers remorse and by then case has already shipped (great service btw) so I guess there's no going back now

I just hope all the praise caselabs gets about build quality etc is justified as its hard to tell from the pics and 700 Euro is not cheap

should get it by the end of the week


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Well I've gone and done it
> 
> I just bought an black SM8 from the European reseller
> I then took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up I immediately had the buyers remorse and by then case has already shipped (great service btw) so I guess there's no going back now
> 
> *I just hope all the praise caselabs gets about build quality etc is justified* as its hard to tell from the pics and 700 Euro is not cheap
> 
> should get it by the end of the week


It is for good reason. That part you will not have to worry about. Any rebuilds or modifications later on in your building career the case can handle.

TCO


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Well I've gone and done it
> 
> I just bought an black SM8 from the European reseller
> I then took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up I immediately had the buyers remorse and by then case has already shipped (great service btw) so I guess there's no going back now
> 
> I just hope all the praise caselabs gets about build quality etc is justified as its hard to tell from the pics and 700 Euro is not cheap
> 
> should get it by the end of the week


It will. That case will outlive your next three or four builds. Sure, it might not be all flash like some other cases out there, but it is solid as a tank, well made, and you can do about anything you want with it.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Well I've gone and done it
> 
> I just bought an black SM8 from the European reseller
> I then took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up *I immediately had the buyers remorse* and by then case has already shipped (great service btw) so I guess there's no going back now
> 
> I just hope all the praise caselabs gets about build quality etc is justified as its hard to tell from the pics and 700 Euro is not cheap
> 
> should get it by the end of the week


Sincerely I don't know how you can get buyer remorse with these wonderful cases, Top Notch quality and great Customer Service.

Wish all the other cases manufactures were as easily to deal with.

I originally ordered the S8 + Pedestal, found that was not enough space, then Ordered even another Pedestal, and now I'm actually adding additional add-ons to the original order which now the list just keeps on getting longer and longer









at this rate, I might end up with a 3rd Pedestal


----------



## Trestles126

You will be glad you did such great cases wish I can have them all. I have a s8 and a bullet. And am very tempted to buy a grey sma8 just to put in storage. Quality is top notch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Well I've gone and done it
> 
> I just bought an black SM8 from the European reseller
> I then took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up I immediately had the buyers remorse and by then case has already shipped (great service btw) so I guess there's no going back now
> 
> I just hope all the praise caselabs gets about build quality etc is justified as its hard to tell from the pics and 700 Euro is not cheap
> 
> should get it by the end of the week


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> You will be glad you did such great cases wish I can have them all. I have a s8 and a bullet. And am very tempted to buy a grey sma8 just to put in storage. Quality is top notch.


I like the way you think! I have an S8S and S3, with an SMA8 waiting for me at the post office







Will put the SMA8 in storage until the coming spring


----------



## alltheGHz

CaseLabs moderators, thank you for putting my build on your site!


----------



## Trestles126

Unfortunately my wife has cought on to Caselabs boxs = me not paying attention to her for months at a time ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> I like the way you think! I have an S8S and S3, with an SMA8 waiting for me at the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put the SMA8 in storage until the coming spring


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Unfortunately my wife has cought on to Caselabs boxs = me not paying attention to her for months at a time ??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> I like the way you think! I have an S8S and S3, with an SMA8 waiting for me at the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put the SMA8 in storage until the coming spring
Click to expand...

Might be time she gets a little box from Tiffany's to smooth things along . . . .









Darlene


----------



## Trestles126

Then I can't get all the upgrades when I order the sma8 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Might be time she gets a little box from Tiffany's to smooth things along . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think the M8 is glowing with joy for selling off the Define Nano S, lol


----------



## emsj86

If I were to get a pedestal for my sm8 is it possible one to still get a white pedestal. And also I would want to move the Psu to the pedestal is there an option to do that. Basically have a 480 rad and a psu in the pedestal without modding. As I think having the psu in the case would make running tunes look bad in my opinion with a pedestal.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If I were to get a pedestal for my sm8 is it possible one to still get a white pedestal. And also I would want to move the Psu to the pedestal is there an option to do that. Basically have a 480 rad and a psu in the pedestal without modding. As I think having the psu in the case would make running tunes look bad in my opinion with a pedestal.


Was just looking up pedastals for my s8 go on their website all the options are there. You can most deffinetly run a psu in the pedastal.


----------



## Trestles126

Apologies I thought I read s8 not sm8 go to their site great info and pics


----------



## Ixander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If I were to get a pedestal for my sm8 is it possible one to still get a white pedestal. And also I would want to move the Psu to the pedestal is there an option to do that. Basically have a 480 rad and a psu in the pedestal without modding. As I think having the psu in the case would make running tunes look bad in my opinion with a pedestal.


You can order the back panel of the pedestal with a PSU mount.


----------



## AllGamer

Question...

*How easy or hard it's to open the Flex Bay cover from the outside?*



for example if I wanted to use the front Panel of the Flex Bay as a quick access "_Door_" to access my Valve / Drain port.

It appears most of you are just removing the full panel, on many videos I've seen.

If I can open just the front flex bay as the drain access, then I can use hard tubing even for the lower Rads

but if it doesn't work well, then I'll probably end up using soft tubes for the bottom rads, so I can pull them out easily, without having to deal with the hard tubes.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Question...
> 
> *How easy or hard it's to open the Flex Bay cover from the outside?*
> 
> 
> 
> for example if I wanted to use the front Panel of the Flex Bay as a quick access "_Door_" to access my Valve / Drain port.
> 
> It appears most of you are just removing the full panel, on many videos I've seen.
> 
> If I can open just the front flex bay as the drain access, then I can use hard tubing even for the lower Rads
> 
> but if it doesn't work well, then I'll probably end up using soft tubes for the bottom rads, so I can pull them out easily, without having to deal with the hard tubes.


Since the flex bay cover is screwed in place, and the screws are covered by the front panel you will have a real hard time trying to just get it out. Why can't you take the front panel out and then the flex bay cover? That's what I am going to do in the pedestal myself.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Question...
> 
> *How easy or hard it's to open the Flex Bay cover from the outside?*


The flexbay panels are installed from the inside of the case, with the thumbscrews going through the front chassis into the cover/etc; the screws are hidden behind the front panel (that's why you see the front cover being removed). If you wanted turn a cover into quick-release door there you would need to mod one yourself, and mount the door using an accessory bracket.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Since the flex bay cover is screwed in place, and the screws are covered by the front panel you will have a real hard time trying to just get it out. Why can't you take the front panel out and then the flex bay cover? That's what I am going to do in the pedestal myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The flexbay panels are installed from the inside of the case, with the thumbscrews going through the front chassis into the cover/etc; the screws are hidden behind the front panel (that's why you see the front cover being removed). If you wanted turn a cover into quick-release door there you would need to mod one yourself, and mount the door using an accessory bracket.


Yup, i realized that when I saw most review and people on video removing the panels.

This might be a good opportunity for Caselab to make available a Quick Release door, for the Flex Cover slot.

It'll make it so much easier to drain the loop, without removing the panels.

I'll see if I can modify a cover and convert it into a quick door









it shouldn't be too hard.

Cut the winged sides with a dremel
install door swing from home depot

that should do the trick









--- EDIT ---

just figured something even more simple, after looking at the glass door hinges.

I could simply use 4 magnets, to keep the Fley Bay cover in place.


----------



## emsj86

Idk if magnets will work admit won't stick to the case unless you have magnets on both sides


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Idk if magnets will work admit won't stick to the case unless you have magnets on both sides


Aluminium isn't magnetic.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Idk if magnets will work admit won't stick to the case unless you have magnets on both sides


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Aluminium isn't magnetic.


easily overcome with a small piece of metal or magnets on both sides as *emsj86* mentioned.

there are some easy Triangle hinges at home depot, I could just put 4 of those in the panel side
and hot glue the 4 magnets to the Flex Bay cover.


----------



## SteezyTN

Steezy back at it again with the changes


----------



## ruffhi

I've removed a pedestal flex bay from the outside ... and while it is do-able ... it isn't straight forward.

My drainage port is on my pedestal. I can access this port by removing the front cover and then reaching under the pedestal to the port tap. See Liquorice Allsorts build log that covers the drain port extensively.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Steezy back at it again with the changes


Speaking in 3rd person



TCO


----------



## fast_fate

S8 bracket for under the mid-shelf, ready to drop in and hook up.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> S8 bracket for under the mid-shelf, ready to drop in and hook up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ah! good picture... just what I forgot to add into the cart.

some cable ties thingy like the ones you have in your photo.

Did you buy those separately? or did they come with the fan / case ?

My case hasn't arrived yet, so I 've no idea, but my fans didn't come with any sort of cable ties


----------



## rioja

Х
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> S8 bracket for under the mid-shelf, ready to drop in and hook up.


How did you get these red corners?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Х
> How did you get these red corners?


He painted red phobya eloops white.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He painted red phobya eloops white.


I found his build log, it seems he painted impellers in white and red was from the beginning

And I wonder is it possible to paint rubber corners so that it were feel of quality like from factory?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I found his build log, it seems he painted impellers in white and red was from the beginning
> 
> And I wonder is it possible to *paint rubber corners* so that it were feel of quality like from factory?


I doubt the paint would stay, and or get all over your fingers while handling the fans.

TCO


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I found his build log, it seems he painted impellers in white and red was from the beginning
> 
> And I wonder is it possible to paint rubber corners so that it were feel of quality like from factory?


It might be possible to dye them but it depends on the base colour from the factory really.


----------



## Revan654

Any ideas on how to route the cables from main case to a bottom pedestal without it being messy (without modding)? Right now It looks like I'm going have to cut a hole behind the pumps.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> ah! good picture... just what I forgot to add into the cart.
> some cable ties thingy like the ones you have in your photo.
> Did you buy those separately? or did they come with the fan / case ?
> My case hasn't arrived yet, so I 've no idea, but my fans didn't come with any sort of cable ties


Wiring P Clips are used, bought separately










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Х
> How did you get these red corners?


@willemdoom's reply is correct, they started life as 1600 rpm Phobya eLoops which have red corners and a translucent red blade assembly.
I painted the blade assembly white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He painted red phobya eloops white.


Indeed I did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> I found his build log, it seems he painted impellers in white and red was from the beginning
> 
> And I wonder is it possible to paint rubber corners so that it were feel of quality like from factory?


color change of silicone is very difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I doubt the paint would stay, and or get all over your fingers while handling the fans.
> TCO


Plasti-Dip may work, other paints, not a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It might be possible to dye them but it depends on the base colour from the factory really.


silicone does not dye, I tired dying the red corners black.
Super Black dye mix I used for dying plastic connectors, did not penetrate the eLoop corners at all.
(and then I researched it - LOL - it may indeed be possible with hair dye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to route the cables from main case to a bottom pedestal without it being messy (without modding)? Right now It looks like I'm going have to cut a hole behind the pumps.


Cutting a hole is almost essential for you.
Test fit all you hardware first and try to envisage where other cabling, tubing ect might be required, so you choose a hole location in the most inconspicuous spot that will NOT interfere with anything else above or below.
and be sure to finish off the cut with some rubber edge molding


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Cutting a hole is almost essential for you.
> Test fit all you hardware first and try to envisage where other cabling, tubing ect might be required, so you choose a hole location in the most inconspicuous spot that will NOT interfere with anything else above or below.
> and be sure to finish off the cut with some rubber edge molding


Already bought some off of Case-Labs. Any recommendations on the tool or saw I should grab to fit in the small area?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Already bought some off of Case-Labs. Any recommendations on the tool or saw I should grab to fit in the small area?


Remove the panel if able to do so,
otherwise remove ALL hardware and flip the case upside down (assuming the hole in question is to be installed in the chassis floor.)
Ensure a thorough clean out afterwards to remove ALL metal cuttings, pieces of wet paper towel placed down before commencing the cut will make clean up much easier









EDIT: the CL rubber edging is probably too thick for small holes and you'll need to purchase a round rubber pass through grommet suitable for your hole size



Step drill is the preferred tool for this job.



however a small hole saw can be used for the job, just make sure the bit is suitable for metal (some are timber only)


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Remove the panel if able to do so,
> otherwise remove ALL hardware and flip the case upside down (assuming the hole in question is to be installed in the chassis floor.)
> Ensure a thorough clean out afterwards to remove ALL metal cuttings, pieces of wet paper towel placed down before commencing the cut will make clean up much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: the CL rubber edging is probably too thick for small holes and you'll need to purchase a round rubber pass through grommet suitable for your hole size
> 
> 
> 
> Step drill is the preferred tool for this job.
> 
> 
> 
> however a small hole saw can be used for the job, just make sure the bit is suitable for metal (some are timber only)


I'm going for a larger hole so everything can fit through it including the 26 pin ATX (My PSU uses 26). I have a Dremel along with some Metal Cutting blade. I was thinking of using that so I don't have to buy more hardware.


----------



## Deedaz

I started a build log here for the white S8 I got a while back if anyone's interested.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can I ask how people route their tubing in the bottom of their SMA8's? I have so much trouble, and it always looks so dang messy and crowded. I have 10 passthroughs, so that's even more tubing in the bottom.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can I ask how people route their tubing in the bottom of their SMA8's? I have so much trouble, and it always looks so dang messy and crowded. I have 10 passthroughs, so that's even more tubing in the bottom.


Have you considered using soft tubes underneath








otherwise you'll have a fun time making enough space, and a lot of bending to get everything routed right with hard tubes

and you'll probably lose that 360mm rad space on the bottom if you want to stick with hard tubings

you'll also need a bunch of 90 degree fittings aprox 10 (one for each) that will make it slightly easier as you will be working mostly with straight tubes, with small bends


----------



## SteezyTN

I on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Have you considered using soft tubes underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise you'll have a fun time making enough space, and a lot of bending to get everything routed right with hard tubes
> 
> and you'll probably lose that 360mm rad space on the bottom if you want to stick with hard tubings
> 
> you'll also need a bunch of 90 degree fittings aprox 10 (one for each) that will make it slightly easier as you will be working mostly with straight tubes, with small bends


i only use soft tubing for the bottom compartment. And I no longer have a 360 rad there. Took it out a couple months ago.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can I ask how people route their tubing in the bottom of their SMA8's? I have so much trouble, and it always looks so dang messy and crowded. I have 10 passthroughs, so that's even more tubing in the bottom.


I have 4 passthroughs going down to the basement in my SMA8 all using soft tubing and it is still messy, I can't even imagine dealing with 10 passthroughs lol. For my new loop, I was thinking about doing hard tube in the basement since I will only have 2 passthroughs going to the bottom, but in your case hard tube might be challenge in the basement.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I have 4 passthroughs going down to the basement in my SMA8 all using soft tubing and it is still messy, I can't even imagine dealing with 10 passthroughs lol. For my new loop, I was thinking about doing hard tube in the basement since I will only have 2 passthroughs going to the bottom, but in your case hard tube might be challenge in the basement.


I have two hard fittings left over, so that means that I'll use just one run. But I feel like hard tubing would be easier because it's smaller tubing lol. The soft tubing I feel like just takes up too much space.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have two hard fittings left over, so that means that I'll use just one run. But I feel like hard tubing would be easier because it's smaller tubing lol. The soft tubing I feel like just takes up too much space.


The only problem with hard tubing in the basement is going to be all the adapters and extensions you might have to use (which will add alot of cost) due to the tight space down there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have two hard fittings left over, so that means that I'll use just one run. But I feel like hard tubing would be easier because it's smaller tubing lol. The soft tubing I feel like just takes up too much space.


Hard tubing doesnt move. Soft tubing allows things to be moved in the bottom bay according to what is going on down there.

TCO


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question: at the bottom of SM8 Pedestals is their fan holes at the bottom like main case to install accessory mounts?


----------



## Sem

Well my SM8 has arrived

it was flat packed so i need to assemble but my initial thoughts from looking at the panels are its a wide beast

I do like the paint finish and the feel of the aluminium

hope to have it assembled within the hour


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: at the bottom of SM8 Pedestals is their fan holes at the bottom like main case to install accessory mounts?


AFAIK none of the CaseLabs pedestal "bottom covers" have fan holes cut in them.
They are a thick solid panel that screw in from underneath.
Most if not all modes, have 2 small holes in the center, assumedly for fitting a drain port or perhaps cable/tubing pass-throughs.
A look these pics from @BazG's SHOCKWAVE S8 build should give you an idea - pics from S8 though not SM8.





The removable plate is handy for final tubing installation, so mounting hardware directly to it may not be advisable.
Maybe consider some "bridging plates" going across the bottom cover to attach the hardware on.
A 120mm Double - Bottom Accessory Mounts is likely your nest bet to go across the SM8 pedestal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Well my SM8 has arrived
> 
> it was flat packed so i need to assemble but my initial thoughts from looking at the panels are its a wide beast
> 
> I do like the paint finish and the feel of the aluminium
> 
> hope to have it assembled within the hour


Congrats


----------



## Revan654

^ Ok Thanks.



1. Anyone know how I could create the above cut-out shape? Like a certain drill bit or tool?
2. Anyone know the drill bit size used to create a passthrough? I'm using EK Passthrough fitting, It would need to fit that size.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 2. Anyone know the drill bit size used to create a passthrough? I'm using EK Passthrough fitting, It would need to fit that size.


It says on EK's website that the diameter of the passthrough is 25mm, So I would get a step bit that can up to 25mm.

Edit: apparently you can drill a hole that is 20mm in size.

"_The Pass Through can be installed in a 20mm diameter hole and probably the most common way of using it is when you are building a multi-chambered PC_"

https://www.ekwb.com/blog/angled-fittings-and-special-connectors-guide/


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> It says on EK's website that the diameter of the passthrough is 25mm, So I would get a step bit that can up to 25mm.
> 
> Edit: apparently you can drill a hole that is 20mm in size.
> 
> "_The Pass Through can be installed in a 20mm diameter hole and probably the most common way of using it is when you are building a multi-chambered PC_"
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/blog/angled-fittings-and-special-connectors-guide/


but the most important question remains.... which tool to use to make those holes?

personally I'll probably use a Step Bit to make 3 or 4 holes side by side, and then use the Dremel to flatten out any excess pointy areas, and to finish it off with those big grommet

something like this http://www.performance-pcs.com/corsair-rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-700-800d.html


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> but the most important question remains.... which tool to use to make those holes?
> 
> personally I'll probably use a Step Bit to make 3 or 4 holes side by side, and then use the Dremel to flatten out any excess pointy areas, and to finish it off with those big grommet
> 
> something like this http://www.performance-pcs.com/corsair-rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-700-800d.html


This is the exact step bit I used to make the 20mm holes for my bitspower passthroughs which is the same size for the EK passthroughs.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KKNYEY0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> but the most important question remains.... which tool to use to make those holes?
> 
> personally I'll probably use a Step Bit to make 3 or 4 holes side by side, and then use the Dremel to flatten out any excess pointy areas, and to finish it off with those big grommet
> 
> something like this http://www.performance-pcs.com/corsair-rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-700-800d.html


When you are going to drill the hole to the 20mm Diameter size for the passthroughs, cover the area with frog tape/painters tape and it will take care of the alum that will spin on the bit while drilling: preventing scratch marks induced by spinning alum.

TCO


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When you are going to drill the hole to the 20mm Diameter size for the passthroughs, cover the area with frog tape/painters tape and it will take care of the alum that will spin on the bit while drilling: preventing scratch marks induced by spinning alum.
> 
> TCO


^^


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> ^ Ok Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone know how I could create the above cut-out shape? Like a certain drill bit or tool?
> 2. Anyone know the drill bit size used to create a passthrough? I'm using EK Passthrough fitting, It would need to fit that size.


Check out *this post* for making a 24 pin cable pass through


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm really liking these Demciflex filters on my SMA8. Top bad PPCS didn't have the side filter in stock. I understand they restrict flow, but my build has gotten so dusty over the past year.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm really liking these Demciflex filters on my SMA8. Top bad PPCS didn't have the side filter in stock. I understand they restrict flow, but my build has gotten so dusty over the past year.


Not to dis PPCs, I spend many monies there. but you can direct order the filter from DemciFilter at the same basic cost, inclusive 3 day DHL shipping from South Africa. And you can custom order sizes and shapes if needed,


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Not to dis PPCs, I spend many monies there. but you can direct order the filter from DemciFilter at the same basic cost, inclusive 3 day DHL shipping from South Africa. And you can custom order sizes and shapes if needed,


Yeah, im aware of that. However, it's like $19 in shipping and the lower side panel filter is like $4 more than it is sold on PPCS.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm really liking these Demciflex filters on my SMA8. Top bad PPCS didn't have the side filter in stock. I understand they restrict flow, but my build has gotten so dusty over the past year.


Amazon sells them through TitanRig (They are a bit more money, If you have Prime you get free shipping).


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm really liking these Demciflex filters on my SMA8. Top bad PPCS didn't have the side filter in stock. I understand they restrict flow, but my build has gotten so dusty over the past year.


Curious as to why the filters are on the outside? I feel it removes the aesthetics of a great case. I put all my filters on the inside of the panels (custom set from Demci themselves for my S8).

Is it to save removing the panels to get to the filters for cleaning?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Curious as to why the filters are on the outside? I feel it removes the aesthetics of a great case. I put all my filters on the inside of the panels (custom set from Demci themselves for my S8).
> 
> Is it to save removing the panels to get to the filters for cleaning?


I first set the top one underneath, but then decided to move it on the outside. I personally think it makes it look a little more sleeker. But for the front, I did want it underneath. However, it would have been harder to remove it because of how I have the flex bays set up.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I first set the top one underneath, but then decided to move it on the outside. I personally think it makes it look a little more sleeker. But for the front, I did want it underneath. However, it would have been harder to remove it because of how I have the flex bays set up.


Of course. Would be pretty hard with the flex bays. Sorry I forgot about that. I dont have a filter for my flex bays. There you go.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Pray for me friends!!! My last few fittings get here on the 3rd and I have no idea how I'm gonna fit eveything in the BH2


----------



## smicha

I also bought demciflex for my SMH10 (as for STH10 5 filter set) and these serve so well - no more dust. BTW I put the to filter inside.


----------



## MocoIMO

The demci filters are amazing, I ordered direct from them because I wanted white to match my X2M & ended up getting them for free







. If I ever use my SM5 again I would certainly buy them for that case


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Pray for me friends!!! My last few fittings get here on the 3rd and I have no idea how I'm gonna fit eveything in the BH2


I will pray for you cat friend.

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

The cat one


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can say the M8 is looking alot better in white (still need to touch up and repaint a couple pieces, but nearly finished):


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone here with a black Caselabs S3 interested in trading there plexi roof top for a 36mm extension top? I think I will be switching back to air cooling in the S3. Can't deal with the water maintenance no more lol


----------



## IT Diva

Anyone up for a threesome . . . . . .







Darlene


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## SteezyTN

Waited so long to finally use this new mousepad and new mouse. Need to replace the keyboard though. Loop is all done. This loop is by far my most favorite. Won't be changing for a good while. Still deciding if it's worth it to open two new bottles of Pastel Ice White and red to top of the reservoirs.


----------



## ShdSteel

Anyone here ever run a bullet BH7 yet?


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Anyone up for a threesome . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


what case is that on the far right?


----------



## ShdSteel

I am highly considering getting a Bullet BH7 for a small form factor full size ATX build and with an external radiator. The only issue I face is that the case appears to be a little too short to fit my msi EK X gtx 1080. The in/out of the gpu block sticks out. You can also see this issue in someone else's build here:










any suggestions on how to go about getting the card to fit? I'm just unsure on how to go about this mod. Preferably Id like to have some way to raise the top of the case a couple of inches instead of just cutting a hole like so:


----------



## ShdSteel

Sorry for the bad quality images. They aren't mine.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShdSteel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am highly considering getting a Bullet BH7 for a small form factor full size ATX build and with an external radiator. The only issue I face is that the case appears to be a little too short to fit my msi EK X gtx 1080. The in/out of the gpu block sticks out. You can also see this issue in someone else's build here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions on how to go about getting the card to fit? I'm just unsure on how to go about this mod. Preferably Id like to have some way to raise the top of the case a couple of inches instead of just cutting a hole like so:


now that!







is some serious nice Mod









very Fall Out like theme


----------



## Simmons572

@ShdSteel @AllGamer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build

There's the buildlog for that case. @B NEGATIVE built it.









Much better quality pics over there.


----------



## AllGamer

Quick question guys.

Mercury S8 cases.

Do they come with Caster Wheels by default? or do they come with Rubber Feet?

.. planning to make use of those 2 holes at the bottom of the pedestal and make them into flush ports.

just trying to figure out how much clearance I've got to work with, or perhaps I might need higher bigger Rubber Feet


----------



## ShdSteel

Awesome, thank you! I was hoping to get in contact with the owner to ask about that case. Thank you.


----------



## ShdSteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> @ShdSteel @AllGamer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build
> 
> There's the buildlog for that case. @B NEGATIVE built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better quality pics over there.


OHH its a BH4 build :/ In a youtube video it was advertised as a BH7.


----------



## ShdSteel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcaqdFPJAOs


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Anyone up for a threesome . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> what case is that on the far right?
Click to expand...

Far right is an S5

Middle is an S8S

Left is an S8

All 3 share the same length at about 19"

The S5 and S8S share the same height, which is about 3" less than the regular S8, with the S5 being about 2.5" narrower than the S8/S8S


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quick question guys.
> 
> Mercury S8 cases.
> 
> Do they come with Caster Wheels by default? or do they come with Rubber Feet?
> 
> .. planning to make use of those 2 holes at the bottom of the pedestal and make them into flush ports.
> 
> just trying to figure out how much clearance I've got to work with, or perhaps I might need higher bigger Rubber Feet


Rubber feet by default, casters are optional purchase.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm glad mine has casters. . debating on selling off my M8's pedestal since I have ample space w/ the extended top (and if I should paint my top.


----------



## AndreTM

I'm in guys! I finished my SMA8 build 2 days ago.








Best water cooling case of ever in my opinion! Top quality materials and a modularity and flexibility without any limits!
Definitely the best case I've ever owned.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm in guys! I finished my SMA8 build 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best water cooling case of ever in my opinion! Top quality materials and a modularity and flexibility without any limits!
> Definitely the best case I've ever owned.
> 
> Hope you like it.


dang. that nice! love the little dna tube run u got there on graphics card


----------



## AndreTM

Thanks mate!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm in guys! I finished my SMA8 build 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best water cooling case of ever in my opinion! Top quality materials and a modularity and flexibility without any limits!
> Definitely the best case I've ever owned.
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







... but what's the deal with the crossed legs?


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what's the deal with the crossed legs?


Aestethics and longer tubes help me with the quick disconnect fittings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm in guys! I finished my SMA8 build 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best water cooling case of ever in my opinion! Top quality materials and a modularity and flexibility without any limits!
> Definitely the best case I've ever owned.
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im digging it. The Red Rad in front is another plus. Good stuff










TCO


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Aestethics and longer tubes help me with the quick disconnect fittings.


Yes, I totally get it, with the hard tubbins we don't get much flex room for the QDC

On my S8 I'm planning to run the QDC+PETG tubes Top to bottom giving me a long tube run to allow more room for flexing to make use of the QDC


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm in guys! I finished my SMA8 build 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best water cooling case of ever in my opinion! Top quality materials and a modularity and flexibility without any limits!
> Definitely the best case I've ever owned.
> 
> Hope you like it.


Looks awesome! Love the tubing runs from the gpu to midplate







I have been contemplating ditching my 2x980's for 1 1080ti (when it releases) but I always felt like my sma8 would be empty with 1 card. After seeing this, I just might go with 1 1080ti. I play at 1440p 144Hz so 1 one of those cards will be more than enough, but the thought of having 2 of them...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> dang. that nice! love the little dna tube run u got there on graphics card


I thought the same thing, never seen the crossed lines before... looks nice though.


----------



## AndreTM

Thanks at all! Very happy to join to the CaseLabs club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Looks awesome! Love the tubing runs from the gpu to midplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contemplating ditching my 2x980's for 1 1080ti (when it releases) but I always felt like my sma8 would be empty with 1 card. After seeing this, I just might go with 1 1080ti. I play at 1440p 144Hz so 1 one of those cards will be more than enough, but the thought of having 2 of them...


I was afraid too about that the case would have been too empty with one single graphics card installed; this is why I put something unusual under it.
It's not cool like a 3-Way SLI but I'm satisfied of the result anyway


----------



## Sem

i built my case last week and got the rest of the WC gear and the final bits coming tomorrow



hope to do he build Friday and Saturday

thing is really wide though

i need a new desk as i am a tall and i have no leg room as it is with this under my current desk


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i built my case last week and got the rest of the WC gear and the final bits coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to do he build Friday and Saturday
> 
> thing is really wide though
> 
> i need a new desk as i am a tall and i have no leg room as it is with this under my current desk


Have Fun!

have you considered putting the case on top of the desk?

that's what I do with all my PC rigs.

Two simple reason:
- Dust ! when left on the floor, it acts like a Vacuum, so I put it on top of the desk, and it stays cleaner for longer period of times.
- My office is in the basement, so I'm paranoid about any flash flood, or drainage washing-up


----------



## AllGamer

I'm hoping my case Mercury S8 shipment comes through UN-eventfully

You guys are probably going to LOL at this PPC shipment http://www.overclock.net/t/1608897/build-log-upside-down-s8-project/100_50#post_25563879


----------



## ali13245

What do you guys think? Just finished. Currently leak testing/bleeding the loop. I was thinking of throwing in some black and yellow coolant, or I might change to a black/white/gray theme. Any ideas?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I think you did good.









TCO


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think you did good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Thanks







I hate the tube going from the midplate back to the gpu reservoir (right). That is temporary for now, I was supposed drill another passthrough but didn't have time, and I kind of needed this thing to be up and running again


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i built my case last week and got the rest of the WC gear and the final bits coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> hope to do he build Friday and Saturday
> 
> thing is really wide though
> 
> i need a new desk as i am a tall and i have no leg room as it is with this under my current desk


If that's the Multiport edition. Not sure how your placing your rads and fan ordination. Certain setups will require the drop-in barb version due to the extra ports.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If that's the Multiport edition. Not sure how your placing your rads and fan ordination. Certain setups will require the drop-in barb version due to the extra ports.


Is there a 100% known issue with the SR2 MP and the regular drop in mount i don't have the barb version

i haven't had a chance to do any test fits but i will when i get back

worst case will do push pull or fans on top until i can get the barb version ordered and delivered


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Just finished. Currently leak testing/bleeding the loop. I was thinking of throwing in some black and yellow coolant, or I might change to a black/white/gray theme. Any ideas?


Awesome! I like the Black/Yellow idea, or also both yellow


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If that's the Multiport edition. Not sure how your placing your rads and fan ordination. Certain setups will require the drop-in barb version due to the extra ports.


Even my alpha cool 480 rad needs a gasket between the rad and he top or the ports will hit causing the rad to slightly be off level.


----------



## ShdSteel

Just got my caselabs BH7 ordered. Looking forward to getting it installed with components!


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Even my alpha cool 480 rad needs a gasket between the rad and he top or the ports will hit causing the rad to slightly be off level.


Damn bad news

Well my plan is to use longer M4 screws so that the rad hangs slightly giving enough room for the ports

when the other drop in mount arrives then I can go back to the default screws

its a shame you would think they would only have the drop in mount with the barb fittings up for sale

I see no other use for the other one except to cause problems like this so it shouldn't be available


----------



## devsfan1830

If people who own an ST10 have water colling configurations that contain a tube res I wouald appreciate a photo and a parts list. My EK DBAy d5 res sprang a leak and its only 9 months old. Has me rethinking changing to a tube res but I would love ideas on what size and where to mount the sucker. My biggest obstacle is my bluray drive. Currently mounted at the bottom slot so mounting to the case floor may be problematic. If I absolutely need to i suppose I could remove the drive. But I would like to avoid it. I do still use it on occasion.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Is there a 100% known issue with the SR2 MP and the regular drop in mount i don't have the barb version
> 
> i haven't had a chance to do any test fits but i will when i get back
> 
> worst case will do push pull or fans on top until i can get the barb version ordered and delivered


yes, Since I have the MP version and the way I had it configured wouldn't not work. Rad on top and fans at the bottom. If you reverse the order you will be fine.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Hey everyone,
well 1st this WIP build and sorry for pic it was taken with my Iphone 7

Anyways question i have with my STH10 is fan's. my case has 3 fan set-up in the front, 3 on top and bottom Mid plate.


Going Air cooling for now, so i was wondering if be better for positive pressure to go front/bottom mid plate for intake and top mid plate/cpu cooler/ back fan exhaust or go front, top and bottom mid intake and cpu cooler/ back exhaust

going with EK fans so would going with
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vardar-f3-120-1850rpm or https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vardar-f2-120-1450rpm as intake
and
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vardar-f4-120-2200rpm or https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-furious-vardar-ff5-120-3000rpm exhaust

Any input which combo would work best together would be great =D

sorry for the Lengthy post =S


----------



## Kimir

Interesting choices of fan, just get the ER and that'll cover all the range you can possibly need, IMO.


----------



## Ironsmack

I'd settle with the 1800+ version. Probably go to 2200 if its the same price.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Would a 420mm flexbay mount fit in the front of an M8, would seem like it should but would rather be certain.


----------



## Mega Man

Flex bays are Flex bays you would just need to make sure there are enough spaces (the m8 has 10 spaces)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just checked on CL's site and the 420 needs 11, so looks like I'll be looking into the 360 mount instead or just using the 280 mount.


----------



## Mega Man

meh, 120s still > then 140s imo


----------



## Burt Macklin

Hey, guys.

Can someone measure the vented area on S8 pedestal side cover, please?
I need to plan ahead on what size filters to get, but I don't have a pedestal yet.

Cheers!


----------



## 2WolfDesigns

Hey all,

I have a question for the people with a STH10 or any other case as well.

Can you flip the case upside-down so that instead of the motherboard facing to the left as you face it, it faces to the right? Then just switch the feet and top panel and such around to work?

The reason I am asking is I am trying to make plans to build a dual system - 1 for gaming / streaming and 1 for graphics and AutoCAD base workstation.

I am thinking about placing two of them side by side into a custom double wide layout.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burt Macklin*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> Can someone measure the vented area on S8 pedestal side cover, please?
> I need to plan ahead on what size filters to get, but I don't have a pedestal yet.
> 
> Cheers!


have you checked out the DEMCiflex Filters?
http://www.caselabs-store.com/demciflex-filters/

Personally I'm not planning to use filters, I find it easier to clean up often with an air compressor + vacuum on the other end

You can use a big transparent bag, to cover the case, while you blast the dust with the compressor, then have the vacuum remove all the dust, dead bugs, and other weird things inside the case


----------



## Revan654

hmm, Case-Labs just cancelled and refunded my order for some reason. I never asked for the order to be cancelled.


----------



## ShdSteel

It probably means they don't have that item in stock. That's what happened with me 6 months ago.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShdSteel*
> 
> It probably means they don't have that item in stock. That's what happened with me 6 months ago.


Doesn't make much sense, when I can still order it from their site. The other one I have order has not been touched.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> hmm, Case-Labs just cancelled and refunded my order for some reason. I never asked for the order to be cancelled.


Hi there, can you provide me your order #? If you haven't spoken to KC at customer service I can reach out and talk to him.

-Jason


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hi there, can you provide me your order #? If you haven't spoken to KC at customer service I can reach out and talk to him.
> 
> -Jason


I talked to him about an hour ago, It was a screw up. Case-Labs was suppose to refund me 30 dollars instead they cancelled the entire order and refunded me. Everything has been correct now.


----------



## X-Nine

The order wasn't cancelled, but for some odd reason the refund wasn't partial and instead was for the full amount. I talked to KC before we left (as I hadn't heard back from you prior) and he said that he had spoken to you and everything was worked out. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Jason


----------



## Mega Man

Can you make that mistake for me too please


----------



## Killa Cam

Oh em gee! I can buy a brand new caselabs case on amazon via titan rig and wont have to pay that much for shipping due to the awesomeness of prime to send here in alaska? Aw hecks naw. Must....resist...tempatation...


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Oh em gee! I can buy a brand new caselabs case on amazon via titan rig and wont have to pay that much for shipping due to the awesomeness of prime to send here in alaska? Aw hecks naw. Must....resist...tempatation...


Thanks for bringing this to my attention! Can finally order some quad SSD mount for my s3. Now if only they had the window topped on Amazon


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Oh em gee! I can buy a brand new caselabs case on amazon via titan rig and wont have to pay that much for shipping due to the awesomeness of prime to send here in alaska? Aw hecks naw. Must....resist...tempatation...


too late, 1 click buy clicked


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Now if only they had the window topped on Amazon


Seriously. @Xnine we're going to need to you hit up jim and have yall send the whole inventory to titan rig. My dream of purchasing caselab cases and items on amazon prime has finally come true.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quick question guys.
> 
> Mercury S8 cases.
> 
> Do they come with Caster Wheels by default? or do they come with Rubber Feet?
> 
> .. planning to make use of those 2 holes at the bottom of the pedestal and make them into flush ports.
> 
> just trying to figure out how much clearance I've got to work with, or perhaps I might need higher bigger Rubber Feet


Rubber feet, my friend. Casters are extra.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Now if only they had the window topped on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. @Xnine we're going to need to you hit up jim and have yall send the whole inventory to titan rig. My dream of purchasing caselab cases and items on amazon prime has finally come true.
Click to expand...

Titan Rig just has to order it all, lol. In all seriousness, they have been selling pretty well and are ordering more and more from us, so definitely keep an eye on them.


----------



## Burt Macklin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> have you checked out the DEMCiflex Filters?
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/demciflex-filters/
> 
> Personally I'm not planning to use filters, I find it easier to clean up often with an air compressor + vacuum on the other end
> 
> You can use a big transparent bag, to cover the case, while you blast the dust with the compressor, then have the vacuum remove all the dust, dead bugs, and other weird things inside the case


Yeah, I'll get Demciflex filters;
for whatever reason, they don't have filters already sized for S8, so I'll have to get them custom sized -
just need to know what exact size to make them fit properly.
I don't have the pedestal yet, so I can't measure it myself.

Btw, already using one Demciflex filter for the front-left fan cutouts,
and it's working great.


----------



## ruffhi

I added demciflex filters to my S5 pedestal. From initial contact re what they needed for custom filters ... to ... filters in my hand only took 8 days (Aug 25 to Sept 2).


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2WolfDesigns*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have a question for the people with a STH10 or any other case as well.
> 
> Can you flip the case upside-down so that instead of the motherboard facing to the left as you face it, it faces to the right? Then just switch the feet and top panel and such around to work?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I am trying to make plans to build a dual system - 1 for gaming / streaming and 1 for graphics and AutoCAD base workstation.
> 
> I am thinking about placing two of them side by side into a custom double wide layout.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You mean, one case has a standard layout and the other a reverse (upside down) layout?

If so, you need this if you already have the case:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-chassis-reversal-kits-pricing-varies/

If you're ordering the case new, just order one with standard and reverse layout.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> You mean, one case has a standard layout and the other a reverse (upside down) layout?
> 
> If so, you need this if you already have the case:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-chassis-reversal-kits-pricing-varies/
> 
> If you're ordering the case new, just order one with standard and reverse layout.


Wow, I wish they had that for the S8 models









then it'll make my build so much easier


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Seriously. @Xnine we're going to need to you hit up jim and have yall send the whole inventory to titan rig. My dream of purchasing caselab cases and items on amazon prime has finally come true.


Actually, Titan Rig recently expanded their SKUs (significantly). It's possible that they might start carrying select chassis parts like doors or top covers, but in retail, it's about inventory turns, so I wouldn't hold my breath on that


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Rubber feet, my friend. Casters are extra.


This ^

As an aside, I will admit that our case feet are pretty basic and could probably be best be described as "functional" (raise the case and help isolate vibration). There are some great aftermarket options though. Check out MOD-ONE and MNPCTech


----------



## AllGamer

*Question:*

How hard it's to remove / install HDDs under the mid plate, once the motherboard is installed on top?



is it relatively "easy" to remove the HDD tray, to swap out a disk, and replace another disk?

or it will require a full disassemble of the mid plate, as in removing video cards, and mother boards, etc?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> This ^
> 
> As an aside, I will admit that our case feet are pretty basic and could probably be best be described as "functional" (raise the case and help isolate vibration). There are some great aftermarket options though. Check out MOD-ONE and MNPCTech


I don't particularly like the caster wheels, it makes the system feels a little cheap









I'm not exactly looking for fancy feet, but those Mod One Do look real nice.

I was actually looking for some Higher Thicker feet to give me enough space to install a drain port under the belly button of the Pedestals


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> How hard it's to remove / install HDDs under the mid plate, once the motherboard is installed on top?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it relatively "easy" to remove the HDD tray, to swap out a disk, and replace another disk?
> 
> or it will require a full disassemble of the mid plate, as in removing video cards, and mother boards, etc?


It really depends on how much space you have below the mobo tray . . . The S8 is roomier in the bottom compartment than the S5 for sure.

The stealth mounts can drop down a little with the PSU in place, but not sure you could swap drives very easily . . .

With a fully modular PSU, it wouldn't be a big issue at all, once the PSU is removed.

If you also have the PSU support bracket installed, removing that as well to add/swap drives would be a no-brainer.

Darlene


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It really depends on how much space you have below the mobo tray . . . The S8 is roomier in the bottom compartment than the S5 for sure.
> 
> The stealth mounts can drop down a little with the PSU in place, but not sure you could swap drives very easily . . .
> 
> With a fully modular PSU, it wouldn't be a big issue at all, once the PSU is removed.
> 
> If you also have the PSU support bracket installed, removing that as well to add/swap drives would be a no-brainer.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks Diva!

if it drops down, then it shouldn't be too bad.

I'm considering using the stealth tray as a last resort.

Originally I was planning to use a RAID cage in one of the FlexBays openings, but now I might not have enough space for a RAID cage.
Since I would like to use the SATA Express + Thunderbolt3 bay in the front, along with the Temperature Monitoring Sensor for TEC, and maybe the Aquareo 6
I could still do it, but then, I'll lose the front 240mm Rad I was planning to install in there

So, depending how it turns out I might end up using the Stealth Tray to run either 4x 1TB SSD, or 2x 8TB HDD to make up for the RAID.


----------



## ShdSteel

Here are some pictures I took of my new CaseLabs Bullet BH7. Its amazing case to say the least.










Feel free to ask any questions in regards to it as I havent seen many people using this specific case!


----------



## Revan654

*UPS:* This message was sent to you at the request of Caselabs.

Delivery Date: 10/17/16
Weight: 12 Lbs

Shipment One of Three is on it's way.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> *UPS:* This message was sent to you at the request of Caselabs.
> 
> Delivery Date: 10/17/16
> Weight: 12 Lbs
> 
> Shipment One of Three is on it's way.


Interesting... Shipment 1 of 3 is on its way....

that sounds like there is a potential to become a headache









... man, and I have like 4 boxes in one order... oh boy...







hopefully they all ship together.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Interesting... Shipment 1 of 3 is on its way....
> 
> that sounds like there is a potential to become a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... man, and I have like 4 boxes in one order... oh boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully they all ship together.


I have five open orders, It's broken down by three shipments & were ordered at different times. Plus this was the order they screwed up last night and refunded all my money back instead of just 30 dollars.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> This ^
> 
> As an aside, I will admit that our case feet are pretty basic and could probably be best be described as "functional" (raise the case and help isolate vibration). There are some great aftermarket options though. Check out MOD-ONE and MNPCTech


i bought the mnpctech silver feet for my SM8 but the default screws are too short and the screws that came with the feet are too wide

im not a screw expert or anything but can you advise me on the correct screws to get

i was thinking of this one maybe?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-16-10-32-UNF-x-3-8-to-1-1-2-A2-STAINLESS-STEEL-PAN-HEAD-PHILLIPS-SCREW-x-10-/152139792024?var=&hash=item236c3cfe98:m:mk18P9egyZGSsEau3MG204A

Thanks


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i bought the mnpctech silver feet for my SM8 but the default screws are too short and the screws that came with the feet are too wide
> 
> im not a screw expert or anything but can you advise me on the correct screws to get
> 
> i was thinking of this one maybe?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-16-10-32-UNF-x-3-8-to-1-1-2-A2-STAINLESS-STEEL-PAN-HEAD-PHILLIPS-SCREW-x-10-/152139792024?var=&hash=item236c3cfe98:m:mk18P9egyZGSsEau3MG204A
> 
> Thanks


What's the equivalent of a Homedepot over there in the UK?

You guys should have some hardware store with screws section, just take the short ones that work, and go pick up a few longer ones from the hardware store, it'll be safer than ordering it from ebay.


----------



## ShdSteel

My only concern with the caselabs bh7 is whether it will fit a full EK waterblock height wise or not. I'll know this weekend.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> What's the equivalent of a Homedepot over there in the UK?
> 
> You guys should have some hardware store with screws section, just take the short ones that work, and go pick up a few longer ones from the hardware store, it'll be safer than ordering it from ebay.


the next best thing to homedepot in the UK is B&Q and tbh they are pretty crap for screws

i remember years ago i lost a bolt for one of my air coolers went to B&Q and the selection was pretty crap

ebay has pretty much every screw you can ever need from multiple sellers just a case of finding the correct one


----------



## Thrasher1016

Caselabs is on *AMAZON?!*

_Freaking heck yeah!_

Yes, I know, I'm late to this party, I'm sure...

Thanks - T


----------



## emsj86

If you have it ace hardware I find is the best for screws bolts and such. They seem to have all the sizes no one else has. You can order on the internet but people charge an arm and a leg for screws and bolts that I get in the bundle for pennies


----------



## X-Nine

Depends on the screws. Radiator screws that have Allen heads are pretty pricey at Ace. You're more average sized and types are pretty cheap at Ace though, much cheaper than the big hardware stores. I've been using them for years as my source for odds and ends hardware wise.


----------



## Revan654

UPS: This message was sent to you at the request of Caselabs.

Delivery Date: 10/20/16
Weight: 7 Lbs

Shipment Two of Three is on it's way.


----------



## IT Diva

Yes,

That's one of the best emails you can come home from work to . . . .

I got the one for my 2-tone S5 yesterday, . . . .

Exactly 12 weeks of waiting patiently . . . .

Which means I have to start the "3-Somes, 4-Somes, & Maybe More-somes" buildlog this weekend before it gets here, or I'll end up way behind and not getting to it al all . . . .

Order Status Changed

Hi Shannon D

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #28XXX *is now Shipped*

Order Details
Order Total: $XXXUSD
Date Placed: 21st Jul 2016


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The status of order #28XXX *is now Shipped*


Wow! congrats!...
mine should be *Coming Soon™*


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The status of order #28XXX *is now Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! congrats!...
> mine should be *Coming Soon™*
Click to expand...

Excellent!

No doubt you're more than just a little eager to get started on it . . .

Yea, I'm really glad mine is on the way finally, as the three of them will be somewhat similarly modded, so it's easier to work on them simultaneously.

The lighted midplate for it is already made, and acrylic will be here this week to make the pump res module with the internal passages.

I literally shelved my Tt P5 build to open up a gurney space for the coming S5. ( I've also rather come to hate looking at the Tt P5 as well, so I'll be putting the parts I had bought for that, into my classic reverse atx NZXT Phantom)





And back to thinking about Caselabs . . . .

I already have a Caselabs parts wishlist for new bits to "fix", or at least somewhat mitigate, the overly cubed, "Jack in the Box" look of my S8



Now that the miserably hot summer weather is fading, and I still have all my vacation time left, it should be an exciting few months to come.

Darlene


----------



## Revan654

^ 12 weeks is a long time to wait. So far CaseLabs has shipped it on the last day possible (Which for me my ETA was 3 to 4 weeks).

--

btw, Where did you get that lightbox from?


----------



## Fyrwulf

I've found that my top, now that it's been on and off multiple times, no longer snaps in. It just kinda sits there. That's a little disappointing.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I've found that my top, now that it's been on and off multiple times, no longer snaps in. It just kinda sits there. That's a little disappointing.


it is a very simple mechanism, have you tried reshaping the clips, to make them tight again?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it is a very simple mechanism, have you tried reshaping the clips, to make them tight again?


What, like crimp them together? It might be possible, I guess.

EDIT: I've also found that the case fan mounting holes aren't tapped. Are those rubber pull through grommets still made?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> ^ 12 weeks is a long time to wait. So far CaseLabs has shipped it on the last day possible (Which for me my ETA was 3 to 4 weeks).
> 
> --
> 
> btw, Where did you get that lightbox from?


12 Weeks does seem long, but for a 2-tone from the last run of 2-tones, it's still worth it.

With multiple builds to work on, I used the lead time to gather all the parts I'll need for each of them.

The S8S, which is a discontinued model, I built by ordering all the parts individually, and they all arrived in about a month, so parts always ship faster than a complete case.

I've built all my own light panels, trying various different ways to go about it, mostly depending on what I wanted, (or was trying for) in an end result.

The ones for my Caselabs builds are clean and fairly basic, although I have gone to using addressable LED strips for more options since the first one.



The ones in my X-9 build are tributes to over the top glitz and bling. There's a 2-way infinity panel that fits the full top area, and a second one as the midplate under the pumps/res module




While not for everyone, they fit that build nicely.

Darlene


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The ones in my X-9 build are tributes to over the top glitz and bling. There's a 2-way infinity panel that fits the full top area, and a second one as the midplate under the pumps/res module
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not for everyone, they fit that build nicely.
> 
> Darlene


That's awesome!









Now you're teasing me to make one








it would go perfect with my build since all my Tubes and fans are going to be RGB

already planned to run 2 rads on the top, else I'd have really followed your lead.... but I'll be doing the simple one, just the top rectangle without the zigzag pattern in the middle.


----------



## ShdSteel

I love the white bitspower fittings. Though, for the life of me, I can't seem to figure out how to run extra fittings as I WANT to have more Bitspower in my setup. Any suggestions?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I've found that my top, now that it's been on and off multiple times, no longer snaps in. It just kinda sits there. That's a little disappointing.


The clips we used are there because of their ability to be adjusted. You can take a flat head screwdriver to the center and press down on the center to "tighten" the clip. You can also pry them upward to loosen them.

As far as your fan mounts, please email pics to [email protected] If they are indeed untapped, that's something we need to correct for you.


----------



## Chiobe

Any news on when we can order custom cases again?


----------



## X-Nine

No, there's no ETA on when those will be available again. When we know we'll announce it everywhere.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The clips we used are there because of their ability to be adjusted. You can take a flat head screwdriver to the center and press down on the center to "tighten" the clip. You can also pry them upward to loosen them.


Unfortunately when I took the case in to be powder coated they weren't paying attention and powder coated those clips. I just tried what you suggested and they aren't moving. Oh well.

EDIT: I took some needle nose pliers and crimped them. It's better.
Quote:


> As far as your fan mounts, please email pics to [email protected] If they are indeed untapped, that's something we need to correct for you.


Smooth as glass. Thing is, I just spent three hours putting the case back together last night and I don't want to go through that again any time soon. I'll do it myself if you can tell me what size tap I need to use.


----------



## Mega Man

Wait. Generally you don't tap them. You use fan screws that tap the fan.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wait. Generally you don't tap them. You use fan screws that tap the fan.


I just ordered the pull through grommets.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Could you tell us anything about Gemini Series?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Could you tell us anything about Gemini Series?


It will be released the same day as half life 3, left 4 dead 3 and portal 3.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Could you tell us anything about Gemini Series?


Well...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Could you tell us anything about Gemini Series?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be released the same day as half life 3, left 4 dead 3 and portal 3.
Click to expand...

This! lol

Gemini is a lot different from it's previous iterations. I can't get into specifics, but what Jim has planned (and what I know) it sounds like an advancement in many things.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well...
> This! lol
> 
> Gemini is a lot different from it's previous iterations. I can't get into specifics, but what Jim has planned (and what I know) it sounds like an advancement in many things.


So I shouldn't swap my s8 to a sma8 just yet


----------



## X-Nine

It's up to you. We have no planned release date yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's up to you. We have no planned release date yet.


ie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Could you tell us anything about Gemini Series?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be released the same day as half life 3, left 4 dead 3 and portal 3.
Click to expand...


----------



## InfoSeeker

This looks like interesting GPU cable management... think I will try a couple.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> This looks like interesting GPU cable management... think I will try a couple.


I think it looks clumsy. It would be nicer to just 3d print a cover that hides the cable all together instead.


----------



## Radnad

That would probably look really good with an acetal block and black backplate.


----------



## Revan654

Look up Showed up today:


----------



## Revan654

Dam, Hardware-Labs SR2 MP rad still will not fit with the pedestal mounts.(Those two ports sticking out).

Anyone know if I can use SM8 drop-in Barb version with 120mm top cover with a pedestal?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Dam, Hardware-Labs SR2 MP rad still will not fit with the pedestal mounts.(Those two ports sticking out).
> 
> Anyone know if I can use SM8 drop-in Barb version with 120mm top cover with a pedestal?


It doesn't fit the S8 drive area mount either, without a light modding of the mount, but it's easy enough to do.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Dam, Hardware-Labs SR2 MP rad still will not fit with the pedestal mounts.(Those two ports sticking out).
> 
> Anyone know if I can use SM8 drop-in Barb version with 120mm top cover with a pedestal?


Sorry to hear that, now I'm actually glad I did not pick up the SR2, as I was debating between it vs. the EK


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Dam, Hardware-Labs SR2 MP rad still will not fit with the pedestal mounts.(Those two ports sticking out).
> 
> Anyone know if I can use SM8 drop-in Barb version with 120mm top cover with a pedestal?


Should. I have a pair of Nemesis GTX 360s that use the top side drop in. You lose your top bay with those, though.


----------



## Revan654

It's suppose to go Fan -> Rad Mount -> Rad -> Fan (if you do P/P) ? or do have it wrong?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Dam, Hardware-Labs SR2 MP rad still will not fit with the pedestal mounts.(Those two ports sticking out).
> 
> Anyone know if I can use SM8 drop-in Barb version with 120mm top cover with a pedestal?


They are easy to file down with a half round file.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It's suppose to go Fan -> Rad Mount -> Rad -> Fan (if you do P/P) ? or do have it wrong?


That's how I have it. Give me a second and I'll take a pic.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> That's how I have it. Give me a second and I'll take a pic.


Thanks, I was talking about the side pedestal.

With the top I can fit entire 60mm rad & fans upto.

Atlease this gives me another reason to add another rad to my setup.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Thanks, I was talking about the side pedestal.


Same concept, though. The single mount on the side of the pedestal is the same one you'd find in a single topside drop down.


----------



## NKrader

I finally figured out how to get those case windows completely clear, forget plexus.



All you gotta do is take the glass out, I realized I didnt so much want windows in my case so much as viewing holes.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It's suppose to go Fan -> Rad Mount -> Rad -> Fan (if you do P/P) ? or do have it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I have it. Give me a second and I'll take a pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice paint job.








Is that painted or powdercoated?

Edit:
I recall now, in an earlier post that you mentioned it was powdercoated.
Nice gloss to it as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I finally figured out how to get those case windows completely clear, forget plexus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you gotta do is take the glass out, I realized I didnt so much want windows in my case so much as viewing holes.


Fantastic concept, viewing holes!

Never have to worry about reflections botching up your side panel photos, either.


----------



## Mega Man

I know some people. I'ma look into getting some glass made and tempered for my tx10.


----------



## ivoryg37

Is there any size comparison pictures of the BH2? I'm considering getting it but I keep asking myself do I need another case. I already have 10 computer cases just randomly sitting around lol


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally figured out how to get those case windows completely clear, forget plexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you gotta do is take the glass out, I realized I didnt so much want windows in my case so much as viewing holes.


That's a very clean "Window"!
















I like the new concept "Viewing Holes"


----------



## AllGamer

*Question*

For a side project I'm working on

I'm thinking on getting a *Merlin SM8 / ST10 Pedestal* $199.95
to use it as a stand alone unit to setup an External Water Cooler unit for some older machines I want to put on water,
but doesn't have enough room to have all the big rads installed internally.


So, I thought this Pedestal might be perfect for the task, but I wanted to figure how to close the Top,
I was thinking *SM8 / ST10 Top Covers (pricing varies) Solid* ($49.95)

*do I need anything else to secure the Top?*
like maybe the Top Chassis part?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> *Question*
> 
> For a side project I'm working on
> 
> I'm thinking on getting a *Merlin SM8 / ST10 Pedestal* $199.95
> to use it as a stand alone unit to setup an External Water Cooler unit for some older machines I want to put on water,
> but doesn't have enough room to have all the big rads installed internally.
> 
> 
> So, I thought this Pedestal might be perfect for the task, but I wanted to figure how to close the Top,
> I was thinking *SM8 / ST10 Top Covers (pricing varies) Solid* ($49.95)
> 
> *do I need anything else to secure the Top?*
> like maybe the Top Chassis part?


Radiator Mounts for the Side.
Top Cover
PSU Tube Cover if you want to send the tube out of the Pedestal from the back.
Rubber feet or Caster wheels

You have to build the SM8 a very certain way to fit the a pedestal at the top.

I would watch my Build, It will give you an example of what you all need.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Radiator Mounts for the Side.
> Top Cover
> PSU Tube Cover if you want to send the tube out of the Pedestal from the back.
> Rubber feet or Caster wheels
> 
> You have to build the SM8 a very certain way to fit the a pedestal at the top.
> 
> I would watch my Build, It will give you an example of what you all need.


Actually you are right, yours just arrived.

So the Pedestal, does it comes with the pins / clip thing to secure the Top cover?

If you were to mount the Pedestal on Top of the SM8, (as shown in some pictures) do you need to swap out any part from the main case to use it on the Pedestal?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Actually you are right, yours just arrived.
> 
> So the Pedestal, does it comes with the pins / clip thing to secure the Top cover?
> 
> If you were to mount the Pedestal on Top of the SM8, (as shown in some pictures) do you need to swap out any part from the main case to use it on the Pedestal?


No pins/clips. Since your suppose to use the one from top sector.

You have to remove the radiator mount & replace it with the top section of the pedestal.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, so here is my 120mm extended top for my TH10A. As you can see I've cut the ventilated tops out.

Here are the new windows I'm using in the top, just above my 2 x 480mm SR2 rads. Do you think it'll look better with the windows up top? The switches and plate from MNPCTech on the front of the 120mm extended top will change my lighting from white lights and clear coolant to UV lighting and my clear coolant is actually Mayhems UV Clear Blue, so all the coolant in both of my loops will turn blue.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally figured out how to get those case windows completely clear, forget plexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you gotta do is take the glass out, I realized I didnt so much want windows in my case so much as viewing holes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very clean "Window"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I like the new concept "Viewing Holes"*
Click to expand...

The problem I see here, is that "viewing holes" to you, translates to "pet door" to your critters . . . .


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Is there any size comparison pictures of the BH2? I'm considering getting it but I keep asking myself do I need another case. I already have 10 computer cases just randomly sitting around lol


Here you go ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes/1500_100#post_25282395


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Is there any size comparison pictures of the BH2? I'm considering getting it but I keep asking myself do I need another case. I already have 10 computer cases just randomly sitting around lol
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go ...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes/1500_100#post_25282395
Click to expand...

Ha! I brought an old case to the street last night for the garbage man to pickup this morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Revan654

Got a few more parts from case labs today. I thought it was going to be my second pedestal. It was few accessories & one replacement part. I only order these parts about a week or two ago.


----------



## Deedaz

Finished up my S8, more pics in the log


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Finished up my S8, more pics in the log


Congrats on a job well done!









I noticed you swapped out the default Blue vandal switch for a Green version of the vandal switch









I was pondering if I should do that for my build as well, since I'm white / red / black

the blue kind of breaks the theme.


----------



## IT Diva

The long wait is finally over . . . .









Looks like another Caselabs box has materialized at my house . . .

Better yet, it was the one with the 2-tone, white / black S5 I ordered so very long ago.

As it turns out, it looks very much like I'm going to be able to shoehorn an Alphacool UT60, 360 rad in the drives compartment.

There's just enough room, and the side panel clears by about 4mm, maybe 5.


----------



## ruffhi

Excellent. Tight fit too ... but ... won't those fans blow air into the rad and then ... into the back of the mid-chassis section. How is the air getting out of there?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Excellent. Tight fit too ... but ... won't those fans blow air into the rad and then ... into the back of the mid-chassis section. How is the air getting out of there?


There's a mounting position for a 140 fan in the bottom chassis panel that I'll use with a high capacity fan, as well as having a window/ventilated side panel.


----------



## ali13245

can anyone here show me how they mounted their fans in the front of an SMA8? The reason I'm asking is because this is how I had to end up mounting my fans due to the screws that came with my corsair fans not being able go to through the holes on the flexbay.


----------



## Neon Lights

Does anyone know a case that can fit a Phobya 1080 (4x180) and a 560 (4x140) both?


----------



## Barefooter

Question for Case Labs: Why did you take all your cases off of your web site?

I know you aren't taking custom orders any more... so now we can't even look at the cases?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I think after I am done with this S3 and Pedestal, I will be done buying the Caselabs. The quality is outstanding, and I am nearing the end of my building adventures.

TCO


----------



## AllGamer

LOL







nice catch, only Pedestals and accessories.
maybe the Pedestals are replacing the cases
















I'd have to guess they are doing Content Update, perhaps adding a new model?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Does anyone know a case that can fit a Phobya 1080 (4x180) and a 560 (4x140) both?


The tx10, now Idk of current cases


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> can anyone here show me how they mounted their fans in the front of an SMA8? The reason I'm asking is because this is how I had to end up mounting my fans due to the screws that came with my corsair fans not being able go to through the holes on the flexbay.


Corsair screws will fit, just need to start them without the fan at first.

Not Corsair fans but the screws used are the same screws you get with Corsair fans.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Question for Case Labs: Why did you take all your cases off of your web site?
> 
> I know you aren't taking custom orders any more... so now we can't even look at the cases?


I know their was talk about re-doing their stock and downsizing some of the options with the cases. My guess is their in the process of doing that right now.


----------



## shiokarai

Quick question: was a 120mm extended top cover ever an option for STH10? was it ever available for STH10? On the caselabs store website when you try to select top for STH10 there is only 39mm extended top option but in images there is clearly STH10 with 120mm extended top... (even file is named *STH10*_35__86403.1368119268.1280.1280)









Here:



So? Would really like 120mm top...


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Quick question: was a 120mm extended top cover ever an option for STH10? was it ever available for STH10? On the caselabs store website when you try to select top for STH10 there is only 39mm extended top option but in images there is clearly STH10 with 120mm extended top... (even file is named *STH10*_35__86403.1368119268.1280.1280)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Would really like 120mm top...


I know you can but it separate. I don't think 120 was every included with ST10 as an option. I recall someone else also stating the same thing awhile back.


----------



## Revan654

Question: What can be used to match the black? some of the metal is exposed after I finished drilling, I would like to cover it up.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Question for Case Labs: Why did you take all your cases off of your web site?
> 
> I know you aren't taking custom orders any more... so now we can't even look at the cases?


They're back. Explanation here


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think after I am done with this S3 and Pedestal, I will be done buying the Caselabs. The quality is outstanding, and I am nearing the end of my building adventures.
> 
> TCO


No, no, no... You can't do that!







Much more cool stuff coming next year! -


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No, no, no... You can't do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more cool stuff coming next year! -


Anytime Yall want to toss me a sponsorship to showoff the Company, I am game.

I've got three cases with y'all already.









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think after I am done with this S3 and Pedestal, I will be done buying the Caselabs. The quality is outstanding, and I am nearing the end of my building adventures.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no... You can't do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more cool stuff coming next year! -
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No, no, no... You can't do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more cool stuff coming next year! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Yall want to toss me a sponsorship to showoff the Company, I am game.
> 
> I've got three cases with y'all already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Yea, man . . . .

You can't start slackin' off now . . . .

Next thing you know, the guys'll be sayin' you can't even keep up with a cougar . . .


















D.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Yea, man . . . .
> 
> You can't start slackin' off now . . . .
> 
> Next thing you know, the guys'll be sayin' you can't even keep up with a cougar . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.


Not slacking at all, been getting great deals on parts for the white S3! But it is coming down to the money. I refuse to build an underpar looking rig. No reason to honestly. I would rather take a little extra time to save the cashish and make it right, because If I have to go back and rebuy something I will be mad.

TCO


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> They're back. Explanation here


That's great news! I was a little worried there. Still patiently waiting for my THW10 order.


----------



## GhostHitWall

Hey all, I need some advice on how to hide cable in the S3.
I am finish up building in the S3 I got when they went on final sale.

One thing kinda glitch me is that I can see the USB 3.0 and power/reset switch cable from both sides of the window, especially the CPU side
Even though they are sleeved and zip-tied, I am still wondering how do others cable manage this particular case with window being able to see the back of switch.

thx!


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I know you can but it separate. I don't think 120 was every included with ST10 as an option. I recall someone else also stating the same thing awhile back.


Well, can't find it anywhere! Was 120 mm top for STH10 discontinued? There's only 39mm extended top in the top options as of now.

To add to the confusion, I have top drop-in mount for a 560 rad and it says it's for sth10 so... (SKU 600216-01) How am I supposed to use a drop-in top mount with sth10 when there's no 120 mm top for it? (eg. Hardware Labs SR-2 is 60mm thick, current extended top is only 39 mm). Confused


----------



## Revan654

I guess they don't sell it.

Never owned a STH10. Can't you put the radiator inside the case and fans in the 39mm extended top? My guess is that part is designed for Slim radiators.


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I guess they don't sell it.
> 
> Never owned a STH10. Can't you put the radiator inside the case and fans in the 39mm extended top? My guess is that part is designed for Slim radiators.


Yeas I can, but I wanted it to sit atop of the case. As You can see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1426814/sth10-st10-confusion It clearly was an option. OR maybe ST10 and STH10 tops are compatible? Will ST10 120 mm top fit onto STH10?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Well, can't find it anywhere! Was 120 mm top for STH10 discontinued? There's only 39mm extended top in the top options as of now.
> 
> To add to the confusion, I have top drop-in mount for a 560 rad and it says it's for sth10 so... (SKU 600216-01) How am I supposed to use a drop-in top mount with sth10 when there's no 120 mm top for it? (eg. Hardware Labs SR-2 is 60mm thick, current extended top is only 39 mm). Confused


They did sell it at one point for the STH10 and I believe SMA8 as well, but it was discontinued a year or so ago due to poor sales and I also believe because they were such a pain to make.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They did sell it at one point for the STH10 and I believe SMA8 as well, but it was discontinued a year or so ago due to poor sales and I also believe because they were such a pain to make.


Not to mention, hideous IMO

TCO


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not to mention, hideous IMO
> 
> TCO


LOL







I was afraid to said that aloud, but I did think exactly that


----------



## Trestles126

Can a quick ship SMA8 be assembled in the reversed lay out all panels and items are the same correct? Just like a nova


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostHitWall*
> 
> Hey all, I need some advice on how to hide cable in the S3.
> I am finish up building in the S3 I got when they went on final sale.
> 
> One thing kinda glitch me is that I can see the USB 3.0 and power/reset switch cable from both sides of the window, especially the CPU side
> Even though they are sleeved and zip-tied, I am still wondering how do others cable manage this particular case with window being able to see the back of switch.
> 
> thx!


Look at this gallery (3rd picture shows it best) ... akira749 put a acrylic box around that section. You can check his build log for info. I copied the idea in my Liquorice Allsorts build.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Can a quick ship SMA8 be assembled in the reversed lay out all panels and items are the same correct? Just like a nova


It's the SM8 that's ambidextrous and assembles either way with the exact same parts like the Nova, not the SMA8.

You'd need to order additional parts from Cl if you opt for a quick ship.

If you don't mind a waiting period, they just opened up a window for custom orders, so you can order the reverse in white or gunmetal or black.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1614114/caselabs-custom-orders-open-again


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I was 90% sure that all the flat-packed shipping cases can be reversed... but now that you mention it... they ask for standard or reversed in the options for customization, and it doesn't mention "reversible" in the features bullet-list...

So I'm thinking that maybe it can't. The SM8 can, but they mention that it's reversible in the features and they don't provide a "ATX orientation" drop down... So now I'm 80% sure the SMA8 is not reversible... which sucks because I like to rearrange my office and was thinking of getting an SMA8 myself to go with my M8 and SM8.









EDIT: And Diva confirms my fears...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I was 90% sure that all the flat-packed shipping cases can be reversed... but now that you mention it... they ask for standard or reversed in the options for customization, and it doesn't mention "reversible" in the features bullet-list...
> 
> So I'm thinking that maybe it can't. The SM8 can, but they mention that it's reversible in the features and they don't provide a "ATX orientation" drop down... So now I'm 80% sure the SMA8 is not reversible... which sucks because I like to rearrange my office and was thinking of getting an SMA8 myself to go with my M8 and SM8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Diva confirms my fears...


The SMA8 cannot be reversed out of the box. It requires several parts (mid plate, divider, rear, etc) to be fabricated in reverse orientation to allow that. The SMA8 is a beast. Few people realize just how big it is until they see it for themselves.


----------



## GhostHitWall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Look at this gallery (3rd picture shows it best) ... akira749 put a acrylic box around that section. You can check his build log for info. I copied the idea in my Liquorice Allsorts build.


Thx for the info, I guess making a cover would be the only way to make it neat.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The SMA8 cannot be reversed out of the box. It requires several parts (mid plate, divider, rear, etc) to be fabricated in reverse orientation to allow that. The SMA8 is a beast. Few people realize just how big it is until they see it for themselves.


I second that the SMA8 is a beast


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I second that the SMA8 is a beast


Can I third that motion?

TCO


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The SMA8 cannot be reversed out of the box. It requires several parts (mid plate, divider, rear, etc) to be fabricated in reverse orientation to allow that. The SMA8 is a beast. Few people realize just how big it is until they see it for themselves.


Thank you that solves that was gonna pick up a grey from Titan rigs to swap all my s8 build into cause the 10 week wait doesn't sound appealing maybe I'll just grab a pedastal and go that route


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid to said that aloud, but I did think exactly that


Hopefully you don't find THIS hideous


----------



## wildwind

nice cabinet







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Hopefully you don't find THIS hideous


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They did sell it at one point for the STH10 and I believe SMA8 as well, but it was discontinued a year or so ago due to poor sales and I also believe because they were such a pain to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, hideous IMO
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Some of us find normal tops hideous, and 35mm tops hideous


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Some of us find normal tops hideous, and 35mm tops hideous


As you are entitled to an opinion, I could understand your position

TCO


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Some of us find normal tops hideous, and 35mm tops hideous


Nah, 35mm is the perfect top cover sma8/smh10. Standard for sth10.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Hopefully you don't find THIS hideous


Nah, mine is almost as tall. Just wondering what your putting in all that space.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Hopefully you don't find THIS hideous


This is fine, it doesn't have the 120mm Top in there.

Pedestals are normal, even Pedestals on the Top are normal

35mm Top are normal, but 120mm Top... well that is just a Tall hat









I can see why it got discontinued


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Well, can't find it anywhere! Was 120 mm top for STH10 discontinued? There's only 39mm extended top in the top options as of now.
> 
> To add to the confusion, I have top drop-in mount for a 560 rad and it says it's for sth10 so... (SKU 600216-01) How am I supposed to use a drop-in top mount with sth10 when there's no 120 mm top for it? (eg. Hardware Labs SR-2 is 60mm thick, current extended top is only 39 mm). Confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did sell it at one point for the STH10 and I believe SMA8 as well, but it was discontinued a year or so ago due to poor sales and I also believe because they were such a pain to make.
Click to expand...

True on both seconds, but moreso for the fact that they just didn't sell. We've discontinued quite a few SKUs in the last two years. There's just no point to keep inventory and items on the site that aren't selling well. Every great once in a while we get someone looking for an item we used to have, but that's actually pretty rare. We tend to keep the things that continuously sell and have a lot of interest.


----------



## Trestles126

Are the s8 pedastals available in ventilated both on the left side (cover) as well as flexbay? I see the pic but no option for options I only see flex ventilated with solid panel, solid panel solid flex bay and solid panel no flex bay.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Are the s8 pedastals available in ventilated both on the left side (cover) as well as flexbay? I see the pic but no option for options I only see flex ventilated with solid panel, solid panel solid flex bay and solid panel no flex bay.


you want the standard with ventilated option for front configuration.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Some of us find normal tops hideous, and 35mm tops hideous
> 
> 
> 
> As you are entitled to a n opinion fact, I could understand your position
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## Revan654

I wish I didn't have to get 120mm top for my case, The only other option is a third pedestal.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I wish I didn't have to get 120mm top for my case, The only other option is a third pedestal.


a 3rd Pedestal will look much better IMO.

You can always do 2 Pedestal on Top
and 2 Pedestal at the Bottom
with the Main case in the middle









To me that will look nice and balanced.


----------



## AllGamer

Speaking of which...

Is it possible to install a Pedestal on the Top of the Mercury S8 ?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Is it possible to install a Pedestal on the Top of the Mercury S8 ?


I've never seen it done on a Mercury case. I mean the method of mounting would be very interesting, I would be more worried about the side panels being flush, there would be a space between them if they would be on top.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Is it possible to install a Pedestal on the Top of the Mercury S8 ?


I never seen anyone put a pedestal ontop. I would say no since it doesn't look it has all the required holes needed to mount a pedestal.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> a 3rd Pedestal will look much better IMO.
> 
> You can always do 2 Pedestal on Top
> and 2 Pedestal at the Bottom
> with the Main case in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that will look nice and balanced.


I would have to buy two pedestals to do that.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I would have to buy two pedestals to do that.


Plus you then have an unmanageable monolith...

That's where I'm totally on the fence with CaseLabs cases... on the one hand there are so many options and great expandability... on the other hand, poor planning can put you in the poor house!

I realized that when I looked at my receipts and it occurred to me that I could have saved a ton by just buying the next larger model case as opposed to the M8+ped. Now I'm glad(ish) I went that route because I rebuilt my M8 (without pedestal this time) so it will fit under my desk at the office... an option that wouldn't have been there if I'd gotten the TH10 which would have had the same capacities (cooling wise) as my M8+ped had at the time.

Don't get me wrong, I love having options - but for 'impulsives' like myself... it can lead to a false sense of security (i.e. I don't need to plan as thoroughly since I can just buy accessories to make up for my lack of foresight initially).









Even in the default format... oldies can still be goodies however! Here's my 3rd rebuild in my original M3 from over 5 years ago:

... Because Excel spreadsheets and text editors demand SLI 980's









(And yes, I will be dealing with that optical drive once I get some black vinyl wrap).


----------



## Revan654

Max size with three pedestals will be 47" compared to 42". It's only a 5" difference. Still the size is getting way above what I wanted to go for. If anyone has any ideas for placement of a 480 rad without a third pedestal. I'm listening.

If I do get a third pedestal. Just not sure how I should configure my loop and if I should add another 480 or use the extra space for something else.

The issue I will run into is fan issue, I think I have to return most of TT Riing Premium Edition fans. No way in I can run that cable from top to bottom.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Max size with three pedestals will be 47" compared to 42". It's only a 5" difference. Still the size is getting way above what I wanted to go for. If anyone has any ideas for placement of a 480 rad without a third pedestal. I'm listening.
> 
> If I do get a third pedestal. Just not sure how I should configure my loop and if I should add another 480 or use the extra space for something else.
> 
> The issue I will run into is fan issue, I think I have to return most of TT Riing Premium Edition fans. No way in I can run that cable from top to bottom.


True, I was thinking of the Magnum pedestals which are 8-9" (forget which). So the cable isn't a regular 4-pin LED cable for those fans? I figured you'd just get/make a 'jumper extension' like one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/ESUMIC-Extension-Cable-Strip-Ribbon/dp/B00EE0T9UE?th=1

If it's proprietary, I would think you could still do it but yeah, it wouldn't be as simple.

You could configure the extra space as some sort of lightbox/display area perhaps... not sure of the theme of the build though so might not look cohesive in your case. I've seen some on here - unfortunately I can't remember whose builds they were and I have so many to sort through at this point. Tons of inspiration, but hard to find a specific aspect if it's not easily searchable.









EDIT:
Found one of them at least... it was Mandrix's build (in the fifth? incarnation... there have been so many changes):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1312023/build-log-merlin-water-cooled-r-atx-sm8-w-dual-pedestals-z97x-ud5h/2080#post_21208186

You could always do something similar but add a little more height if you needed to... I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## Fyrwulf

I think for my next build, in a couple years, I'll order a Gemini. I thought the S8 was a big case, but now that I'm putting stuff in, I realize how many compromises it forces.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fixed for you












Appreciate that









TCO


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Is it possible to install a Pedestal on the Top of the Mercury S8 ?


You mean like THIS. F'n beautiful!


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Nah, mine is almost as tall. Just wondering what your putting in all that space.


For starters: this


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> For starters: this


How tall is that case?

And for that matter, what would be the estimated weight on it?


----------



## _Killswitch_

I just have normal STH10 and think it's huge. Can't imagine one with two extended bottoms =S Sometimes you guys scare me (in a good way) lol but this is OCN, if it's not overkill your not doing it right. Sadly my wallet won't allow me too be overkill =(


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> You mean like THIS. F'n beautiful!


OMG! that is just perfect!









I got 2 Pedestal, so I can sandwich the Main case body in the middle









I guess I should pick up an extra Full Window Top just in case I go that route, I've always wanted the Full Window on Top, but using it as "Default" configuration it would have been a waste of those 2 rad spaces on the top, but with this setup it just totally fits nicely.


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> How tall is that case?
> 
> And for that matter, what would be the estimated weight on it?


The case is 129cm tall as pictured (including casters)

You mean weight of the rads & Titans shown on the picture? about 20 kilos

Not even a bent anywhere. The case is extremely sturdy.


----------



## shiokarai

A question: is STH10 just a taller version of SMH10 (with upper chamber)? Can STH10 be converted to SMH10 with changing front & back of the case? Are they otherwise same cases?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> The case is 129cm tall as pictured (including casters)
> 
> You mean weight of the rads & Titans shown on the picture? about 20 kilos
> 
> Not even a bent anywhere. The case is extremely sturdy.


129cm is not that tall, concerning everything that you can get in it, but its probably not something you can move on your own (if lifting is needed).

20kg just in radiators and GPUs. Then we are probably looking at a 50kg or so case total, once done.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> A question: is STH10 just a taller version of SMH10 (with upper chamber)? Can STH10 be converted to SMH10 with changing front & back of the case? Are they otherwise same cases?


I had the same idea to converting my SMA8 to STH10 and KC broke it down to me.


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> I had the same idea to converting my SMA8 to STH10 and KC broke it down to me.


Lots of parts to swap here! Almost new case.

I thought I would only need 3 parts to go STH10->SMH10:

- SMH10 Front Chassis Section
- SMH10 Rear Chassis Section
- SMH10 Front Cover

Other than that they seem identical to me


----------



## ShdSteel

In the process of finishing my new build. Consists of a caselabs BH7 case. Great little case! Only issue that I am facing at the moment is that the lid/roof of the case isn't tall enough to accommodate the terminal i/o ports for the EK water block. Looking to see if I can find someone to redo one for me.

Pumps, res, and rad are all external.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> For starters: this


I had trouble mounting SR-2 with side radiator mount. It will be interesting to see if you have the same problems I faced.

One thing I noticed theirs no extra Flex bays in the pedestals like the other pedestals have.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> A question: is STH10 just a taller version of SMH10 (with upper chamber)? Can STH10 be converted to SMH10 with changing front & back of the case? Are they otherwise same cases?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same idea to converting my SMA8 to STH10 and KC broke it down to me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that also I had been wanting to do this also to my SMA8, now time to figure out the price of doing this lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks for that also I had been wanting to do this also to my SMA8, now time to figure out the price of doing this lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U might as well just buy a brand new sth10.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Would have to Agree with Killa, after buying all parts needed to convert it too STH10, you looking at around $470 + Shipping =S


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fixed for you


Neg, you Surat. Extended tops are the superior option, quiaff?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Would have to Agree with Killa, after buying all parts needed to convert it too STH10, you looking at around $470 + Shipping =S


Yep you guys are right def not worth it.... stinks but I do understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Revan654

If anyone has problems mounting SR-2 rads, I found this to work well. It will increase size by 25mm.

Link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-uni-rad-holder-120.html


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If anyone has problems mounting SR-2 rads, I found this to work well. It will increase size by 25mm.
> 
> Link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-uni-rad-holder-120.html


What kind of problems would there be with SR2's that would need that kind of contraption?

I know the ports are a bit wide, and stick up a bit above the end tanks, but a few minutes with a dremel solves all that:


----------



## IT Diva

On an unrelated topic, [shameless solicitation]

I finally got a buildlog started for the Caselabs builds I'm working on, so I don't have to spam this thread as often.

Feel free to come by and if you get the urge, make like monkeys and fling some poo er, constructive criticism.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds

[/shameless solicitation]

Thanks for visiting,

Darlene


----------



## _Killswitch_

Very slow WIP, and everything looks so tiny in the STH10 lol


Pics taken with my Iphone 7, so excuse the crappiness


----------



## Trestles126

Do very many people build th10as anymore I just ordered a pedastal for my s8 but am reconsidering ditching the idea to go back to a vertical mounted mobo with a sma8 or th10a in all Grey. Not feeling the s8 these days and haven't seen any current th10a builds in the past year


----------



## Mega Man

most are too scared of the size.

i love my th10 however .... it is puny in comparison to my tx10


----------



## _Killswitch_

I think my Brother has the TH10, yes it's huge but nothing scary lol


----------



## Mega Man

he has not seen the tx10....


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well he wouldn't have even known about Case Labs if I didn't tell about them. He bought it few years ago. Last time I saw his PC made me almost cry since he doesn't clean it or anything. My favorite part about it is he has put a box fan on it too cool because he spent all this money on this pc didnt get any case fans too cool it lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Very slow WIP, and everything looks so tiny in the STH10 lol
> 
> 
> Pics taken with my Iphone 7, so excuse the crappiness


Been thinking of getting the CR R1 Ultimate myself, great looking and performing cooler


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If anyone has problems mounting SR-2 rads, I found this to work well. It will increase size by 25mm.
> 
> Link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-uni-rad-holder-120.html


Great idea, thanks!

Didn't get to install rads yet, so we'll see. It's sad SR-2 MP won't fit without modding the case. But it's THE CASE for modding, right?


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> What kind of problems would there be with SR2's that would need that kind of contraption?
> 
> I know the ports are a bit wide, and stick up a bit above the end tanks, but a few minutes with a dremel solves all that:


Just what I need







Very helpful Thanks!


----------



## CDRacingZX6R

Anyone else drooling over the Thw10? I just finished my SMA8 build and now I already want to switch it over to the thw10.


----------



## Revan654

I have enough parts left over to build another PC. I'm going to create a streaming device/ recording device for my Youtube channel.

I was wonder with Bullet BH 7, What rad, fittings, res fit in the small case?

Would a Hardwarelabs 240 GTS with a EK pumptop (D5) & a MonSoon MMRS 50mm fit?

Also would 16mm tubing work or would that be to big?


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDRacingZX6R*
> 
> Anyone else drooling over the Thw10? I just finished my SMA8 build and now I already want to switch it over to the thw10.


I hear you! I have a s8 and want to upgrade to a th10a after just building a bh4 htpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have enough parts left over to build another PC. I'm going to create a streaming device/ recording device for my Youtube channel.
> 
> I was wonder with Bullet BH 7, What rad, fittings, res fit in the small case?
> 
> Would a Hardwarelabs 240 GTS with a EK pumptop (D5) & a MonSoon MMRS 50mm fit?
> 
> Also would 16mm tubing work or would that be to big?


I just finished a htpc bh4 build. But used a mitx motherboard. You loose a lot of space quick. I have a darkside slim 240 x flow rad with a oc cool 45mm thick 60mm fan rad in the lower exhaust chamber. The d5 was only able to fit because i used a mitx mobo and gave me room up front. The lower compartment gets tite quick with cables especially if you plan on running tube.

I couldn't fit a hd had to upgrade to two bigger SSDs to get the removable storage tray to fit.

I'm cooling both Cpu and 780 gpu with a 240 and the mini rad and temps are around 45 Cpu 35 gpu when playing witcher 3


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I hear you! I have a s8 and want to upgrade to a th10a after just building a bh4 htpc
> I just finished a htpc bh4 build. But used a mitx motherboard. You loose a lot of space quick. I have a darkside slim 240 x flow rad with a oc cool 45mm thick 60mm fan rad in the lower exhaust chamber. The d5 was only able to fit because i used a mitx mobo and gave me room up front. The lower compartment gets tite quick with cables especially if you plan on running tube.
> 
> I couldn't fit a hd had to upgrade to two bigger SSDs to get the removable storage tray to fit.
> 
> I'm cooling both Cpu and 780 gpu with a 240 and the mini rad and temps are around 45 Cpu 35 gpu when playing witcher 3


I only have two SSD I will be using. I know they sell attachment plate. Couldn't that in theory be used down their for the D5 pump? I'm guess the BH7 is bigger downstairs.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I only have two SSD I will be using. I know they sell attachment plate. Couldn't that in theory be used down their for the D5 pump? I'm guess the BH7 is bigger downstairs.


I still think the bh7 is the same height the d5 would be to tall I believe unless u got case feet that were taller cut out a hole and counter sunk it out bottom. I'd sell and get a ddc Gabriel in his bh4 log shows the clearance in the bottom with a ddc and its close I don't see a d5 fitting below


----------



## Revan654

Maybe I should re-use my S8S case then? Now sure what to do. I really don't want to use a DDC, Rather stick with D5.

Or Maybe that XSPC Ion Pump will work?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Maybe I should re-use my S8S case then? Now sure what to do. *I really don't want to use a DDC*, Rather stick with D5.
> 
> Or Maybe that XSPC Ion Pump will work?


Why so scared?

TCO


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why so scared?
> 
> TCO


I was wondering that myself... got 3 DDC's that are all still alive and kicking after years of use... putting a D5 in the new build for aesthetics mostly, but they're both quiet and reliable IMO.


----------



## ivoryg37

The dilemma of buying a plexi top to replace my 36mm top for my Caselabs S3 or using that money towards a Caselabs bh2. That dang Caselabs addiction


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, now I'm actually glad I did not pick up the SR2, as I was debating between it vs. the EK


S8 have cut outs for MP rads, However Merlin side mounts don't. Not sure why.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Drop-Radiator-Mercury-Pedestal/dp/B01BFNVTZA/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1477338272&sr=8-18&keywords=CaseLabs+S8


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The dilemma of buying a plexi top to replace my 36mm top for my Caselabs S3 or using that money towards a Caselabs bh2. That dang Caselabs addiction


I know right? This thread is like conducting alcoholics anonymous meeting in a liquor store.
That BH4 in lime color...


----------



## Trestles126

So true. I have a bh4 and a s8 and really wanna buy a sma8 or a th10a but I just ordered a s8 pedastal.... Dilemmas maybe I'll just order one purely because the order situation is a " limited time only "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> I know right? This thread is like conducting alcoholics anonymous meeting in a liquor store.
> That BH4 in lime color...


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> I know right? This thread is like conducting alcoholics anonymous meeting in a liquor store.
> That BH4 in lime color...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> So true. I have a bh4 and a s8 and really wanna buy a sma8 or a th10a but I just ordered a s8 pedastal.... Dilemmas maybe I'll just order one purely because the order situation is a " limited time only "


The sad part is I will probably end up getting both the TOP I want for my S3 and the BH2 eventually if I get the funds


----------



## cmpxchg8b

I have TH10A and I am now torn between BH4 and S5. We all know where this is going...


----------



## Mega Man

Sth10!


----------



## Trestles126

few more pics of my s8 with upgraded nickel blocks a slight grey tint to the mayhems white coolant. while debating upgrading to a th10a might redo some runs. lil to busy with the tubes coming from the top 360 and the one from gpu to pump. may look into doing a custom acrylic reservoir up in the top window panel of the case if i decide to keep it.

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/trestles126/media/DSC_0055_1.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/trestles126/media/DSC_0054.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/trestles126/media/DSC_0061_1.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/trestles126/media/DSC_0056.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/trestles126/media/DSC_0062_1.jpg.html


----------



## MR-e

^ I'm not sure how accurate your MPS flow meter is due to the length of tubing you have before and after it. The manual states a straight 5cm before + after.


----------



## Trestles126

Good thing I never actually hooked it up ? Plan on changing a lot of things soon either way if I keep it or i don't

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> ^ I'm not sure how accurate your MPS flow meter is due to the length of tubing you have before and after it. The manual states a straight 5cm before + after.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> When I bought my white CaseLabs TH10A over a year ago, I decided to buy the reverse chassis for it. Now I have extra panels and extra doors, since I also decided to use the XXL panel door. So, I guess I have about 75% of the pieces to build a 2nd case, which I really don't need. I'm trying to clean up my office some, so I was going to throw them away. Is there a market for panels, doors, mounting brackets, hard drive cages, etc for CaseLabs cases, or should I just trash these things? I don't think they even sell this case anymore, but if I could buy the missing parts, I could probably sell it as a complete case, if someone was looking for a case like this (it's pretty big). I just don't want my office to look like Darlene's place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone do with extra panels and parts for these cases, or does everyone usually order the case exactly how they want it the first time and not have any extra parts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly don't trash them... even if it's not for everything invested I am sure the parts will sell if listed. I've even seen them sell on ebay and here is a more active (or captive?) market so probably an even better chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely agree with this, throwing away those lovely CaseLabs parts would be a crime.
> I've got many spare parts for my S8, and they are lovingly tucked away in a closet, for the day when I may need them.
> Or not, lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> If you're considering that TX10D, wermad may still have his for sale, idk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG don't tempt me like that... well, actually I'm pretty sure my wife, my back or both would be really disappointed if I did that. Plus more than 2 builds at once just gets crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But give me a day and I might get stupid enough to try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
> My wife talked me out of getting one a few years ago. It seemed to make sense to me at the time though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly have been some good TX10D builds here, but I always remember this photo from CaseLabs:
Click to expand...

Pft. That's no case, it's an apartment on wheels. Especially here in Cali. Speaking of, don't think I've changed my location on here yet...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Pft. That's no case, it's an apartment on wheels. Especially here in Cali. Speaking of, don't think I've changed my location on here yet...


LOL







true, in Japan / Hong Kong that would be an apartment on wheels, and a very luxurious apartment too


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Finally got a hold of some white DDC heatsinks from Bitspower on PPC if anyone is interested or needed one in their build.

I think Diva bought all of the others







Been a couple weeks since they had them.



Now I can continue building the S3 (A little) Link in siggy if people want to join in.










TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Finally got a hold of some white DDC heatsinks from Bitspower on PPC if anyone is interested or needed one in their build.
> 
> I think Diva bought all of the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a couple weeks since they had them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can continue building the S3 (A little) Link in siggy if people want to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Probably was me . . . .

Whenever I see something that I use fairly often with only 1 or 2 left in stock, I tend to snatch it up, sorta "just in case".









In other news,

Anyone up for a 60mm thick 360 rad in an S5 . . . . .



And a little mod to the mid chassis so the air can flow thru the rad:



The little white circles show where the support rail was lowered 1/4" to be exactly the same height as the mid chassis, so the lighted midplate sits properly flat from side to side.

Having the 1/4" standoffs on the CPU side, as they are stock on the GPU side, also opens up a little more working room for cable routing.

More pics and mods in the buildlog:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds

Darlene


----------



## rolldog

I'll hang on to all the extra pieces of my case, at least until someone needs something. I need to make an inventory list.

Finally finished my 120mm extended top for my TH10A. I took this pic with my tablet because I was too lazy to go get my camera. I'll take better pics later.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably was me . . . .
> 
> Whenever I see something that I use fairly often with only 1 or 2 left in stock, I tend to snatch it up, sorta "just in case".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,
> 
> Anyone up for a 60mm thick 360 rad in an S5 . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And a little mod to the mid chassis so the air can flow thru the rad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little white circles show where the support rail was lowered 1/4" to be exactly the same height as the mid chassis, so the lighted midplate sits properly flat from side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having the 1/4" standoffs on the CPU side, as they are stock on the GPU side, also opens up a little more working room for cable routing.
> 
> More pics and mods in the buildlog:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


I think I'll be borrowing *stealing* that idea









Nice work


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably was me . . . .
> 
> Whenever I see something that I use fairly often with only 1 or 2 left in stock, I tend to snatch it up, sorta "just in case".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,
> 
> Anyone up for a 60mm thick 360 rad in an S5 . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And a little mod to the mid chassis so the air can flow thru the rad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little white circles show where the support rail was lowered 1/4" to be exactly the same height as the mid chassis, so the lighted midplate sits properly flat from side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having the 1/4" standoffs on the CPU side, as they are stock on the GPU side, also opens up a little more working room for cable routing.
> 
> More pics and mods in the buildlog:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be borrowing *stealing* that idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
Click to expand...

Thanks,

It lets you have a nice open look with windows all around, and still have more rad than you could have in the flex bays alone.

I did it so I could have the full width front window with window top.

I have the rad shifted to the rear a little so I could have a little more working room at the front. . . . .

With the full width front window, you lose the normal mounting position for the front panel switches and USB/Audio, which then relocates to the bottom flex bay.

With most mobos all coming with M.2 and with huge M.2 pretty close to mainstream availability, the fairly affordable prices on huge SSD's, and the stealth mounting area under the mobo tray, the need for a dedicated HDD / SSD compartment is becoming nonexistent.

Darlene


----------



## Revan654

UPS: This message was sent to you at the request of Caselabs.

One or both of my orders are one their way.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably was me . . . .
> 
> Whenever I see something that I use fairly often with only 1 or 2 left in stock, I tend to snatch it up, sorta "just in case".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,
> 
> Anyone up for a 60mm thick 360 rad in an S5 . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And a little mod to the mid chassis so the air can flow thru the rad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little white circles show where the support rail was lowered 1/4" to be exactly the same height as the mid chassis, so the lighted midplate sits properly flat from side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having the 1/4" standoffs on the CPU side, as they are stock on the GPU side, also opens up a little more working room for cable routing.
> 
> More pics and mods in the buildlog:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be borrowing *stealing* that idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> It lets you have a nice open look with windows all around, and still have more rad than you could have in the flex bays alone.
> 
> I did it so I could have the full width front window with window top.
> 
> I have the rad shifted to the rear a little so I could have a little more working room at the front. . . . .
> 
> With the full width front window, you lose the normal mounting position for the front panel switches and USB/Audio, which then relocates to the bottom flex bay.
> 
> With most mobos all coming with M.2 and with huge M.2 pretty close to mainstream availability, the fairly affordable prices on huge SSD's, and the stealth mounting area under the mobo tray, the need for a dedicated HDD / SSD compartment is becoming nonexistent.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

I don't share that optimism. Until SSDs have a proven track record in the consumer market for longevity like HDDs, I think you'll see them around for quite some time still.

I did a poll a few months back and nearly 80% of users still used HDDs in some form. I still do for game and document storage. While I use an SSD for OS/apps. In the next 3-5 years quite likely we'll see a massive drop in HDD use.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't share that optimism. Until SSDs have a proven track record in the consumer market for longevity like HDDs, I think you'll see them around for quite some time still.
> 
> I did a poll a few months back and nearly 80% of users still used HDDs in some form. I still do for game and document storage. While I use an SSD for OS/apps. In the next 3-5 years quite likely we'll see a massive drop in HDD use.


same here, I don't fully trust SSD yet, I do use them for OS, Apps and Games, but I don't trust them for storing important stuff.

I've had several SSD from many manufactures and different generations, eventually they will all randomly have a sudden death.

RMA is easy enough, Manufacturers are easy to deal with, but the problem is the sudden death, no warning, no error, but one day it will simply decide to quit on you randomly., from different brands (intel, corsair, OCZ, crucial, adata, samsung), all of them using the proper software, and latest firmware, and using the recommended buffer, etc.

I'm hoping the new 960 SSD changes that opinion, but until SSD data can remain alive for more than 5~10 years without sudden death, I wouldn't commit to them.

I'll always have a good old HDD for Backup, to keep my save games, and use profiles (documents)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't share that optimism. Until SSDs have a proven track record in the consumer market for longevity like HDDs, I think you'll see them around for quite some time still.
> 
> I did a poll a few months back and nearly 80% of users still used HDDs in some form. I still do for game and document storage. While I use an SSD for OS/apps. In the next 3-5 years quite likely we'll see a massive drop in HDD use.


I'd say do a poll again in a few months and see if it's the same. While I use them in my NAS arrays, and for backup/extra storage - I think it's the same as optical drives (maybe more so in some cases).

WIth USB3.1 and Thunderbolt becoming ubiquitous on new boards (as well as M.2/U.2) I can't see every putting another spinner _inside_ anything going forward. It's not going to be any slower as an external drive now - and you never want it for your system drive unless you're pinching every penny. If you're buying an HDD - it's because you want many TBs of storage... and trust me, if you have more than one computer, and you have 8TB of... movies, music, pictures, whatever... then you're probably wanting to directly move it between systems anyway.

And let's face it - if you're pinching pennies that hard - you're probably not very likely to be shopping the $250-900 case market anytime soon.


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm actually thinking about getting rid of my 2-tone Gunmetal/black S3. I've only had it for a year. For some reason, I'm leaning towards the Parvum Veer. I'm sure some of you guys think I'm crazy, trading beautiful Gunmetal aluminum for black acrylic, but something about that Veer calls to me.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't share that optimism. Until SSDs have a proven track record in the consumer market for longevity like HDDs, I think you'll see them around for quite some time still.
> 
> I did a poll a few months back and nearly 80% of users still used HDDs in some form. I still do for game and document storage. While I use an SSD for OS/apps. In the next 3-5 years quite likely we'll see a massive drop in HDD use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say do a poll again in a few months and see if it's the same. While I use them in my NAS arrays, and for backup/extra storage - I think it's the same as optical drives (maybe more so in some cases).
> 
> WIth USB3.1 and Thunderbolt becoming ubiquitous on new boards (as well as M.2/U.2) I can't see every putting another spinner _inside_ anything going forward. It's not going to be any slower as an external drive now - and you never want it for your system drive unless you're pinching every penny. If you're buying an HDD - it's because you want many TBs of storage... and trust me, if you have more than one computer, and you have 8TB of... movies, music, pictures, whatever... then you're probably wanting to directly move it between systems anyway.
> 
> And let's face it - if you're pinching pennies that hard - you're probably not very likely to be shopping the $250-900 case market anytime soon.
Click to expand...

It isn't about pinching pennies, but integrity of data (priceless). I'm just not willing to hand all of my music, documents, and files over to SSDs yet.

As for USB C, it's adoption rate in the industry is even slower than 3.1 was, and there's nothing out there that really supports it other than phones. No mice, keyboards, printers, scanners... Nothing. Add to that there's some really shoddy cables out there and even a lot of phone manufacturers aren't supporting all of the features enabled by USB C, I can't see it being worth much until we have everything switched over. It's a nice concept and has really great features, but it's like buying a million dollar racing car without a stick shift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting rid of my 2-tone Gunmetal/black S3. I've only had it for a year. For some reason, I'm leaning towards the Parvum Veer. I'm sure some of you guys think I'm crazy, trading beautiful Gunmetal aluminum for black acrylic, but something about that Veer calls to me.


I don't think you're crazy. The S3 is one of my favorite cases of all time, but I'm a case whore. I've had over 30 cases (even a power Mac g5 sitting in my garage waiting to be modified). I had to scrap 3 cases when I moved. I would caution you from selling the S3, though. I'd keep it even if you decide to get the Parvum. If for nothing else you don't like the Parvum or want to switch back or make a NAS or whatever. It's up to you though, if you literally believe you'll never use it again, then sure, but with it being discontinued Is hang on to it.


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It isn't about pinching pennies, but integrity of data (priceless). I'm just not willing to hand all of my music, documents, and files over to SSDs yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for USB C, it's adoption rate in the industry is even slower than 3.1 was, and there's nothing out there that really supports it other than phones. No mice, keyboards, printers, scanners... Nothing. Add to that there's some really shoddy cables out there and even a lot of phone manufacturers aren't supporting all of the features enabled by USB C, I can't see it being worth much until we have everything switched over. It's a nice concept and has really great features, but it's like buying a million dollar racing car without a stick shift.
> I don't think you're crazy. The S3 is one of my favorite cases of all time, but I'm a case whore. I've had over 30 cases (even a power Mac g5 sitting in my garage waiting to be modified). I had to scrap 3 cases when I moved. I would caution you from selling the S3, though. I'd keep it even if you decide to get the Parvum. If for nothing else you don't like the Parvum or want to switch back or make a NAS or whatever. It's up to you though, if you literally believe you'll never use it again, then sure, but with it being discontinued Is hang on to it.


I feel perfectly comfortable with only SSDs... but then I use a cloud based back-up system that backs me up several times a day.
Spinning disks fail also, and not always SMART predictable.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It isn't about pinching pennies, but integrity of data (priceless). I'm just not willing to hand all of my music, documents, and files over to SSDs yet.
> 
> As for USB C, it's adoption rate in the industry is even slower than 3.1 was, and there's nothing out there that really supports it other than phones. No mice, keyboards, printers, scanners... Nothing. Add to that there's some really shoddy cables out there and even a lot of phone manufacturers aren't supporting all of the features enabled by USB C, I can't see it being worth much until we have everything switched over. It's a nice concept and has really great features, but it's like buying a million dollar racing car without a stick shift.


Well, I don't know about that analogy at all (more like a million dollar racing car with a high-end sequential transmission). They exist, just not in the same volumes as the cheaper USB2/3 drives. And we're not talking about I/O devices (all MBs still have USB 2/3.0 as well for that and speed isn't an issue) we're only talking about storage.

I too feel that data integrity is important - _which is exactly why I prefer SSD_ - as someone who has managed 100's of workstations and drive arrays... sure some mechanical drives last a long time... and some "enterprise class" drives have failed on me within the first couple months. Plus if storage integrity is important, then better not have a drive powering up and down all the time while connected via SATA as those power cycles are doing nothing but aging the drive. External drives will be safer unless you're clumsy with them.

There are more and more options for USB-C available (some with redundancy even) but the point of USB-C is that the other side can be Thunderbolt 3, USB 3.0/2.0, etc... so it's only the MB that requires the USB-C.

The only real way for integrity assurance is backups and redundancy (including redundancy of backups) - but on the latter, the reason RAID is dying is that even redundancy can't overcome the inherent error rates of aging HDDs so cluster/pooled storage is better since you don't rebuild everything when a drive fails (which is the single biggest killer of the other drives).

In the enterprise market, SSDs are every bit as proven as HDDs so to me it's a moot point - however, it's clear that you will need a longer period of _personal_ experience to feel the same level of comfort. Which is perfectly fine - however, that's not a product of actual numbers but more "gut feelings". MTBF rates alone should indicate which storage media is truly "safer" over all - and any individual device can experience failure at any time.

Regardless, it's clear that CaseLabs is designing for the most common situation _at the moment_ - as opposed to designing for a future which has yet to arrive... however, I still think Darlene's suggestion should be viewed with merit rather than dismissal- as CL has always been about the options the *few* require vs. what the lemmings chase. Hopefully, that mindset hasn't changed with all the success over the past few years.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually Samsung makes external ssd's that utilize USB-C/Thunderbolt 3, but like USB type A when it was released to the public it will take time for it to become commonplace.
I do understand the hesitation to move over to ssd's, since some companies like Intel have done some shady things when it comes to limits on writing to a drive (600p 256GB NVMe has a 73TB limit that flips to read-only and after a single boot cycle becomes a good bookmark and useless).
Also SSD's reliability has actually improved, especially if you can find the data center grade ssd's ie: Samsung 845's


----------



## X-Nine

The mindset at CL now is the same as it's always been. As a business you have to determine risks that are worth it vs not. There are far more people in the world that use HDDs than not. OCN really is as niche as you can get when it comes to hardware, and I'm not surprised that many users here have moved to SSDs completely. However, ignoring the masses would be a costly mistake. We have to ensure that we're hitting as wide an audience as possible while still keeping an eye on industry shifts. It's sound business. We're not stopping anyone from using all SSDs, or all HDDs, just as we haven't stopped supporting custom watercooling in favor of Air and AIO (we support all three methods). Again, hitting as many audiences as we can.

I too use online backups, but backing up and then downloading my entire music library or games library would take days. I have two HDDs with copies of all of that, for smaller documents and photos I have one drive and Google photos. Call me crazy, but years ago I lost a lot of data thanks to an OS upgrade and i told myself it would never happen again.

USB C isn't ubiquitous, and with mobos startiing to adopt it we may see more items being manufactured with the port. I actually saw the portable Samsung SSD at Best Buy the other day and it made me stop dead in my tracks to look at it. If you know my shopping habits you'd know that that is nearly impossible, lol. I like to get in, find what I want and get out as soon as I can, but that little device actually made me pause.

There's a lot to look forward to, and you can be sure that CL will always have an eye on future tech.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Actually Samsung makes external ssd's that utilize USB-C/Thunderbolt 3, but like USB type A when it was released to the public it will take time for it to become commonplace.
> *I do understand the hesitation to move over to ssd's, since some companies like Intel have done some shady things when it comes to limits on writing to a drive (600p 256GB NVMe has a 73TB limit that flips to read-only and after a single boot cycle becomes a good bookmark and useless).*
> Also SSD's reliability has actually improved, especially if you can find the data center grade ssd's ie: Samsung 845's


While that could definitely be considered 'shady' (though I don't really feel that way) and I understand using it as the example - in some limited defense of intel (the limits were increased shortly thereafter) and to be fair this is a lower-end(ish) consumer targeted device... and that limit even at 72TB is pretty impressive. Of course, it's hard to compare as it's apples-to-oranges but I think if you took your average HDD and completely wrote-erased-rewrote every sector of it 280X... you'd likely see some failures in that as well.

The limit is for WRITES only... unlimited reads are never a problem. Plus how cool would it be if HDDs failed that way... well, I can't use this 8 year old HDD for an OS drive any more... but I can still read all of the data off of it just fine. I know I'd have loved that one and it would have saved my vacation on more than one occasion.

EDIT: Also note that those limits are based on 100% utilization - in lower use cases the drive would essentially be a 256GB with some amount available for writing and all of it available for reading until the free space actually failed to the point that data could not be moved to writeable cells any longer.

EDIT2: To bring this back around to the thread topic (CL): I think Darlene's point (and mine as well) is that in a small PC case largely intended for watercooling a gaming/high-end rig - speed and radiator capacity > storage capacity/reliability. If having a multi-drive array for reliability sake is required then it can be had with a flex bay drive cage... at the cost of cooling. If *BOTH* cooling and storage capacity are required in the same system, then CL makes several cases for that purpose already (they just don't fit on a desk very well).


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't share that optimism. Until SSDs have a proven track record in the consumer market for longevity like HDDs, I think you'll see them around for quite some time still.
> 
> I did a poll a few months back and nearly 80% of users still used HDDs in some form. I still do for game and document storage. While I use an SSD for OS/apps. In the next 3-5 years quite likely we'll see a massive drop in HDD use.
> 
> It isn't about pinching pennies, but integrity of data (priceless). I'm just not willing to hand all of my music, documents, and files over to SSDs yet.
> 
> As for USB C, it's adoption rate in the industry is even slower than 3.1 was, and there's nothing out there that really supports it other than phones. No mice, keyboards, printers, scanners... Nothing. Add to that there's some really shoddy cables out there and even a lot of phone manufacturers aren't supporting all of the features enabled by USB C, I can't see it being worth much until we have everything switched over. It's a nice concept and has really great features, but it's like buying a million dollar racing car without a stick shift.
> 
> I don't think you're crazy. The S3 is one of my favorite cases of all time, but I'm a case whore. I've had over 30 cases (even a power Mac g5 sitting in my garage waiting to be modified). I had to scrap 3 cases when I moved. I would caution you from selling the S3, though. I'd keep it even if you decide to get the Parvum. If for nothing else you don't like the Parvum or want to switch back or make a NAS or whatever. It's up to you though, if you literally believe you'll never use it again, then sure, but with it being discontinued Is hang on to it.


Very good points about data integrity, and lack of support atm.

The "case whore" point hit home, lol.
I also went through a ton of steel, and some other brands of aluminum cases, before switching over to CaseLabs.

I think that other than the fantastic quality, and designs of CL cases, their sheer versatility, in being able to purchase alternative panels, and replacement parts, gives them a huge advantage over other brands.
For me, it adds to their longevity as well.

Rep+


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The mindset at CL now is the same as it's always been. As a business you have to determine risks that are worth it vs not. There are far more people in the world that use HDDs than not. OCN really is as niche as you can get when it comes to hardware, and I'm not surprised that many users here have moved to SSDs completely. However, ignoring the masses would be a costly mistake. We have to ensure that we're hitting as wide an audience as possible while still keeping an eye on industry shifts. It's sound business.
> 
> ...
> 
> There's a lot to look forward to, and you can be sure that CL will always have an eye on future tech.


I guess what I took from Darlene's post and what I attempted (crudely apparently) to convey in my response was... allowing for one potentially desirable feature is good business... designing for _more_ options is not only _more_ desirable (and potentially profitable) but is what Case Labs' cases have always been about (to me at least).

I was merely stating that based on numerous market leaders, I can not only agree with her prediction - but will expect HDD users to be as "niche as you can get when it comes to hardware".

Just look at the entire notebook market and major OEM's like Dell, Intel, HP, Apple, etc... you have to go ludicrously cheap to find a physical (Edit: "mechanical", I meant) HDD in any of the latest models - personal or enterprise.

Two to three years ago I would have shared your position - today it's the same as ODDs - they exist as an option, _but almost never as a default option_.

Basically, as long as the drive hardware is removable it's never a problem (which is one of the many reasons I love CL cases)... but designing _around_ having multiple drives is an approach that I believe is nearing it's 'sunset' soon.


----------



## Mega Man

I'm keep my multiple drives and 12tb in my main pc. My backups are my nas then I have more back ups......


----------



## jsutter71

This was my solution for my RAID drives. I also have a SM951 in my M.2 slot for my OS and another SM951 PCIe adapter.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Very good points about data integrity, and lack of support atm.
> 
> The "case whore" point hit home, lol.
> I also went through a ton of steel, and some other brands of aluminum cases, before switching over to CaseLabs.
> 
> I think that other than the fantastic quality, and designs of CL cases, their sheer versatility, in being able to purchase alternative panels, and replacement parts, gives them a huge advantage over other brands.
> For me, it adds to their longevity as well.
> 
> Rep+


aye!

I'm very pleased as well to have been introduced to CL as well.

like many others hears, I've grown tired of the limited cases from the other manufactures that have limited runs, and no support after their production is completed.

Caselab on the other hand is great at providing support and additional expansion options to the cases, that is a huge plus.

Eventually I'll convert over all my other PC rigs over to CL.

In the grand scale of thing, I'm actually thinking of ordering a few big CL cases for business, mainly used for Demo / Eye candy and intro to other stuff.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'm keep my multiple drives and 12tb in my main pc. My backups are my nas then I have more back ups......


Fair enough - I have multiple drives in my M8 as well... although they are all SSDs (4 now but once I get around to making my sata cable I have 4 more to go in)... however, in the smaller cases you give up a lot of flexibility if designing for multiple drives which by default 'specializes' them a little too much IMO. If you need 12TB in your main system... I shudder to think how large your NAS must be. I have trouble filling up my 24TB NAS (only 60% full with all of my blurays, dvds and cds ripped as well as all my software install source). Do you do a lot of non-linear editing, etc... or is it just 'because'?

In Jsutter71's case even an STH10 was all packed with cooling and a 'special' mod required to get them out of the way (well, after the original location in the bottom was filled up that is). In the Bullet series or the smaller Mercury cases, designing around having multiple 3.5" and 2.5" drives in a separate area in the system makes far less sense to me - in the big boys it's never an issue and the design is so flexible that whether you want massive cooling and 5 drives, or minimal (but sufficient) cooling and 30 drives, it's easily tackled either way.

Regardless, I'm obviously in the minority position on this, at least at the present time, so I'll go crawl back in my hole now.


----------



## ruffhi

My S5 only stocks SSDs. I have a 512Gb drive for my system and a 128Gb for junk. All important stuff goes on the NAS and gets backed nightly.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Very good points about data integrity, and lack of support atm.
> 
> The "case whore" point hit home, lol.
> I also went through a ton of steel, and some other brands of aluminum cases, before switching over to CaseLabs.
> 
> I think that other than the fantastic quality, and designs of CL cases, their sheer versatility, in being able to purchase alternative panels, and replacement parts, gives them a huge advantage over other brands.
> For me, it adds to their longevity as well.
> 
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye!
> 
> I'm very pleased as well to have been introduced to CL as well.
> 
> like many others hears, I've grown tired of the limited cases from the other manufactures that have limited runs, and no support after their production is completed.
> 
> Caselab on the other hand is great at providing support and additional expansion options to the cases, that is a huge plus.
> 
> Eventually I'll convert over all my other PC rigs over to CL.
> 
> In the grand scale of thing, I'm actually thinking of ordering a few big CL cases for business, mainly used for Demo / Eye candy and intro to other stuff.
Click to expand...

Making your entire stable of cases all CaseLabs, why not, lol.

That's also a cool idea using CL cases for business use.
Made me think of the California Fabrication side of the company, although that would be too grand of a scale, lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'm keep my multiple drives and 12tb in my main pc. My backups are my nas then I have more back ups......
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough - I have multiple drives in my M8 as well... although they are all SSDs (4 now but once I get around to making my sata cable I have 4 more to go in)... however, in the smaller cases you give up a lot of flexibility if designing for multiple drives which by default 'specializes' them a little too much IMO. If you need 12TB in your main system... I shudder to think how large your NAS must be. I have trouble filling up my 24TB NAS (only 60% full with all of my blurays, dvds and cds ripped as well as all my software install source). Do you do a lot of non-linear editing, etc... or is it just 'because'?
> 
> In Jsutter71's case even an STH10 was all packed with cooling and a 'special' mod required to get them out of the way (well, after the original location in the bottom was filled up that is). In the Bullet series or the smaller Mercury cases, designing around having multiple 3.5" and 2.5" drives in a separate area in the system makes far less sense to me - in the big boys it's never an issue and the design is so flexible that whether you want massive cooling and 5 drives, or minimal (but sufficient) cooling and 30 drives, it's easily tackled either way.
> 
> Regardless, I'm obviously in the minority position on this, at least at the present time, so I'll go crawl back in my hole now.
Click to expand...

it is far far far too small...

i am just the backup trash bin for my family.......

once my truck is paid off i will probably be expanding my nas. till then my pc has about the same usable space in it..... eventually i will have my main set ( basic backups. which will house , everything ) media set, * technically 3 sets, movies ( i rip all my movies and never touch discs again they sit in my basement - YAY ) music and most importantly pics- my goal is ~ 3 zpools for me and 2 additional ones for backup only ( on another nas ) with an additional 2 more for my family ( 1 main and one backup )


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I also prefer large mechanical drives for mass storage, and until solid state hard drives become a lot cheaper (I'm not paying $600 CAD for 1TB when I can get three or four 3-4TB drives for the same amount of money).... But I also deal with large audio files, and large audio sample libraries.

When our HTPC gets it's next upgrade, it's probably going to wind up getting 6-8 drives just to store all of our music, anime, and hopefully have enough left over to add more for a year or two.


----------



## Seel

Anyone got any pictures of the berry color bullet cases? I'm trying to get a better sense of how it would look in person.
So far I'm thinking of buying either gunmetal, white or berry. Too many choices...


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> Anyone got any pictures of the berry color bullet cases? I'm trying to get a better sense of how it would look in person.
> So far I'm thinking of buying either gunmetal, white or berry. Too many choices...


----------



## X-Nine

Berry is extremely hard to photograph, as is Lime. Lime has a gold sheen to it in the light, and Berry is a lot more lustrous than the photos show.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I also prefer large mechanical drives for mass storage, and until solid state hard drives become a lot cheaper (I'm not paying $600 CAD for 1TB when I can get three or four 3-4TB drives for the same amount of money).... But I also deal with large audio files, and large audio sample libraries.
> 
> When our HTPC gets it's next upgrade, it's probably going to wind up getting 6-8 drives just to store all of our music, anime, and hopefully have enough left over to add more for a year or two.


That's why most people like myself with TB's worth of video files use a smaller SSD for your OS, software, document files, and then use larger mechanical drives for the massive video file archives. I thought it was silly to have a case as large as the STH10, and also use a external RAID enclosure for additional drives. Their is a tremendous amount of unused space behind the motherboard so 2 additional 3.25 inch drive bay brackets were an easy solution to how to add additional mechanical storage. Look at how I mounted them. I did that so if I wanted to I could still add the other 2 brackets which I presently have no use for. Just like Tetris. you just have to know how to position your puzzle pieces.

Side note. My previous case was a Silverstone TJ11 and my biggest complaint was that it was not flexible if you wanted to use liquid cooling in addition to mechanical storage. You had to choose one of the other. I wasted months and lots of money trying to mod that case to do both. In the end I realized that I could not do both, and be able to preserve the aesthetics of the case.

And one last comment. Before I chose to add those two other drive brackets, I was using a RAID enclosure for a couple months. This was in addition to the 2 mechanical drives that were already installed on the back of the case. The difference in transfer and write speeds was enormous. Using USB 3.0 took an average of 18-24 hours to transfer 4 TB worth of data. Totally unacceptable compared to maybe 6 hours over SATA.



*The additional hardware on the back of the case has no affect on the aesthetics of the case.*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Berry is extremely hard to photograph, as is Lime. Lime has a gold sheen to it in the light, and Berry is a lot more lustrous than the photos show.


It still looks great even in the photos... so rich looking.

Obviously it wouldn't fit with the target market for the Bullet line (they'd have to be $1K+) but I'd love to see one of those colors but in a pearl or metal flake paint.









Maybe when you guys have all the production line 'kinks' worked out - you could do some limited 'signature line' cases. Like once a year have a limited-run case (maybe even a 'classic' like an M8, S3, etc.) that comes with a custom automotive finish, with a little billet plate with Jim's signature and a serial number (01/50) engraved on it.

Probably not... but hey, a man can dream.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Berry is extremely hard to photograph, as is Lime. Lime has a gold sheen to it in the light, and Berry is a lot more lustrous than the photos show.
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks great even in the photos... so rich looking.
> 
> Obviously it wouldn't fit with the target market for the Bullet line (they'd have to be $1K+) but I'd love to see one of those colors but in a pearl or metal flake paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when you guys have all the production line 'kinks' worked out - you could do some limited 'signature line' cases. Like once a year have a limited-run case (maybe even a 'classic' like an M8, S3, etc.) that comes with a custom automotive finish, with a little billet plate with Jim's signature and a serial number (01/50) engraved on it.
> 
> Probably not... but hey, a man can dream.
Click to expand...

Believe me, I'd love to do something like that, but even when we get our production area up to full speed it's going to be hard to get stuff like that done, then there will be limited interest in it, so it probably wouldn't be worth it. I've often thought of doing something similar, but I'm not sure if it would really ever be possible.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Believe me, I'd love to do something like that, but even when we get our production area up to full speed it's going to be hard to get stuff like that done, then there will be limited interest in it, so it probably wouldn't be worth it. I've often thought of doing something similar, but I'm not sure if it would really ever be possible.


I would gladly buy an M8A edition anytime.. been on a look out for one a long time and still looking


----------



## Revan654

My Shipment has arrived at the final location before it heads to me. I wonder if they will deliver it tomorrow or wait until Thursday (Which when it's suppose to arrive). Then I can finally start to put everything together.


----------



## Revan654

hmm, Got my pedestal today. They sent me the wrong bottom section instead I got the bottom section for Merlin case.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> hmm, Got my pedestal today. They sent me the wrong bottom section instead I got the bottom section for Merlin case.


oii... i hope the get everything correct for my order,
from what KC hinted, seems like they'll start working on my order in the next few days.

currently it still says "_awaiting fulfillment_"


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> oii... i hope the get everything correct for my order,
> from what KC hinted, seems like they'll start working on my order in the next few days.
> 
> currently it still says "_awaiting fulfillment_"


CL has already got back to me. Their sending out the correct part as soon as possible.

I already got my order and it still says awaiting fulfillment. The only way I knew it was coming was by having a UPS Choice account.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I already got my order and it still says awaiting fulfillment.


... interesting... they are that busy they don't have time to update their order status anymore?


----------



## Revan654

They really screwed up on this order, They also gave me two back sections.


----------



## ruffhi

They aren't great when you add orders on to other orders. I had an order recently that they moved to 'completed' and it shipped back in Q1.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> They aren't great when you add orders on to other orders. I had an order recently that they moved to 'completed' and it shipped back in Q1.


uhh... I hope there's no problem with mine, as it was originally just 1 order for the Case + Pedestal, then I added a stack of orders on top to add additional stuff.

another Ped, FlexBay add-ons, drop-ins, more add-ons, another door, another cover, changed the original top... it all spans to like 5+ orders


----------



## ruffhi

I did the same. The 2nd+ orders included instructions asking them to ship with order XYZ ... so when my original order was shipped (and turned up), it contained the stuff from all of my orders. Looking at the individual orders, the first one showed 'shipped' and the others showed 'awaiting fulfillment' for ages.


----------



## Revan654

Issue three, the front cover, they forgot to put the screws in. I can't attach the cover to the front.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Issue three, the front cover, they forgot to put the screws in. I can't attach the cover to the front.


Well, I'm less than happy about that







Nevertheless, I appreciate the feedback. Over 2/3 of our assembly/fulfillment staff are new and that will double again over the next month. Clearly, we need to be inspecting orders more closely. I'll bring it up with our team.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Well, I'm less than happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I appreciate the feedback. Over 2/3 of our assembly/fulfillment staff are new and that will double again over the next month. Clearly, we need to be inspecting orders more closely. I'll bring it up with our team.


Any Chance you could notify person who's in charge of E-Mails & Customer Support? First issue they knowledge & haven't heard anything back yet on the second.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Any Chance you could notify person who's in charge of E-Mails & Customer Support? First issue they knowledge & haven't heard anything back yet on the second.


I think it's safe to say that with my response here, it's been acknowledged. KC will no doubt follow up with with your additional messages when he has a moment. It's been pretty busy. While regrettable, whatever errors that may have occurred, will be resolved. His first priority is to discuss the issues you experienced with line managers in order to mitigate any problems going forward.


----------



## Sem

damn i got 3 orders im waiting for that will be shipped to the UK

i hope there's no issues as sending stuff back and fourth will be a nightmare for both parties and pretty expensive


----------



## ezzdwag

Hey bit ot but has any one seen the new corsair sp120 RGB fans in a case? I wanna know if they put off much light. I wanna use them for intakes on my th10a but don't want them to mess with the uv in the case. Cheers!


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Hey bit ot but has any one seen the new corsair sp120 RGB fans in a case? I wanna know if they put off much light. I wanna use them for intakes on my th10a but don't want them to mess with the uv in the case. Cheers!


No customer has ever had to pay return shipping for an error/problem on our end


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No customer has ever had to pay return shipping for an error/problem on our end


not sure if trolling or I need caffeine.


----------



## ruffhi

Jim quoted the wrong person. He meant to quote the post above your OT post.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quoting is much more effective when it's done correctly...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Believe me, I'd love to do something like that, but even when we get our production area up to full speed it's going to be hard to get stuff like that done, then there will be limited interest in it, so it probably wouldn't be worth it. I've often thought of doing something similar, but I'm not sure if it would really ever be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly buy an M8A edition anytime.. been on a look out for one a long time and still looking
Click to expand...

Ask you have to do is organize a group buy of at least (or possibly in multiples of ) 25. He said they never go Eol, just moved to (idr the name) bulk shipping only


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Hey bit ot but has any one seen the new corsair sp120 RGB fans in a case? I wanna know if they put off much light. I wanna use them for intakes on my th10a but don't want them to mess with the uv in the case. Cheers!


In my experience, any light other than the UV will really kill the UV effect. In my X9 build I had 3 green led fans on the front that killed the uv in the front of the case until I switched them to non led fans.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting is much more effective when it's done correctly...


I think you are low in you coffee intake


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Hey bit ot but has any one seen the new corsair sp120 RGB fans in a case? I wanna know if they put off much light. I wanna use them for intakes on my th10a but don't want them to mess with the uv in the case. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, any light other than the UV will really kill the UV effect. In my X9 build I had 3 green led fans on the front that killed the uv in the front of the case until I switched them to non led fans.
Click to expand...

This is correct. Any light introduced to UV will kill off the UV effect. You could switch to all RGB fans if you choose, but I'd stay away from mixing RGB (or any light) and UV together.


----------



## seross69

If anyone is looking for a S5 I have one in the marketplace..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1615212/case-labs-matte-black-s5/0_50


----------



## ezzdwag

Yeah thanks guy's I was really just looking to be talked out of buying them. May still get them for the PSU side. But will go non led on the Mobo side.


----------



## ivoryg37

Received my BH2 today! I love feeling the difference of the build quality when carrying the cases one after the other. The BH2 reigns supreme followed by the hadron to me.


----------



## jsutter71

Hello All, I have a question about the plexi window on my magnum door. I have had little success keeping it clean. it is a HUGE dust and scratch magnet. I have tried very hard to keep it scratch free with microfiber and also using dust repellent cleaning solution with little success. I'm about to replace it all together with a better quality panel from Tap plastics but before I do that I wanted some feedback here. Suggestions, thoughts ideas?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hello All, I have a question about the plexi window on my magnum door. I have had little success keeping it clean. it is a HUGE dust and scratch magnet. I have tried very hard to keep it scratch free with microfiber and also using dust repellent cleaning solution with little success. I'm about to replace it all together with a better quality panel from Tap plastics but before I do that I wanted some feedback here. Suggestions, thoughts ideas?


The only spray or chemical we suggest using on Acrylic is Plexus. Additionally, only rags that have 0% cotton should be used. Cotton can have microscopic left overs from seeds and what not that can scratch (which is also why car enthusiasts don't use them). Plexus is the god of acrylics cleaning.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hello All, I have a question about the plexi window on my magnum door. I have had little success keeping it clean. it is a HUGE dust and scratch magnet. I have tried very hard to keep it scratch free with microfiber and also using dust repellent cleaning solution with little success. I'm about to replace it all together with a better quality panel from Tap plastics but before I do that I wanted some feedback here. Suggestions, thoughts ideas?


This probably isn't ideal but I put a UV clearbra on my plexi window so it's like a screen protector. I had leftover when I did the headlights on my car lol


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> This probably isn't ideal but I put a UV clearbra on my plexi window so it's like a screen protector. I had leftover when I did the headlights on my car lol


now this is a good idea!








i might try some on my build.


----------



## jsutter71

Just looked at plexus. It's not cheap. The microfiber cloths I have been using are the same ones I use for my car when I wax so I know they don't scratch.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Received my BH2 today! I love feeling the difference of the build quality when carrying the cases one after the other. The BH2 reigns supreme followed by the hadron to me.


That GPU barely fits. Bullet cases are great for small builds, anything else not so much.


----------



## Trestles126

Good thing that's what they are meant for though I packed quite a bit in my bh4!

780gtx
240 rad
X3 ek res
Xtop d5 pump
60mm x44mm exhaust radiator
Aquaero 6xt

All in how much work you wanna put in and if you're up to challenge!

Mind you I have a s8 with pedestal as my main pc


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> That GPU barely fits. Bullet cases are great for small builds, anything else not so much.


Yeah I only included those pictures since I couldn't find any when researching if the 1060 strix case would fit in this case without a 25mm fan or with a 15mm fan. I personally plan on just using a 10.5 Evga card. Just waiting for them to sort their vrm issue first before I start a build in my BH2


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Good thing that's what they are meant for though I packed quite a bit in my bh4!
> 
> 780gtx
> 240 rad
> X3 ek res
> Xtop d5 pump
> 60mm x44mm exhaust radiator
> Aquaero 6xt
> 
> All in how much work you wanna put in and if you're up to challenge!
> 
> Mind you I have a s8 with pedestal as my main pc


Yep - With a bit of thinking and work can pack all sorts of things in a BH2.



Old pic, since cleaned things up a bit.


----------



## Trestles126

What are you guys using for photo sharing? I used photobuxket for years and sick of it always down and iPhone app no longer works?


----------



## Trestles126

My finished bh4 forgot you can upload from desktop mode


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> What are you guys using for photo sharing? I used photobuxket for years and sick of it always down and iPhone app no longer works?


You can upload photos directly to OCN without using a sharing service, just fyi.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can upload photos directly to OCN without using a sharing service, just fyi.


Thanks so used to using mobile version on phone forgot about that!


----------



## jsutter71

How thick is the plexi window for the magnum doors? Is it 3mm?


----------



## tiger style

I finally finished my SM8 build. The cabling is messy and I wanted to stick another 1080 in there but don't want to keep changing things around. Got to find something else to do now.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You can upload photos directly to OCN without using a sharing service, just fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so used to using mobile version on phone forgot about that!
Click to expand...

I hear ya. Most image sharing services are junk, unfortunately. Either limited space or poor service without paying a pretty penny.


----------



## ivoryg37

One more size comparison of the BH2 next to a pretty popular ITX case. The bitfenix is about an inch longer in depth


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> How thick is the plexi window for the magnum doors? Is it 3mm?


bump.


----------



## X-Nine

That sounds about right, I can measure when I go in tomorrow


----------



## Revan654

I'm Thinking of turning my Merlin case into my NAS case. While ordering is open grab STH10. Anyone able to answer the following questions?

1. Does STH10 have any pre-installed res mounts or screw holes or res plate?
2. On the bottom or top, does the PSU sit sideways or flat? I know the pedestal you can fit PSU & two rads. Is it the same for the bottom or top sections of the case?


----------



## _Killswitch_

Revan,

1: Believe STH10 has pre-drilled holes for Case Labs single res mount plate, but believe case labs has offered help to those want too installed the dual res plate via where or how too drilled extra holes needed for the dual mount.

2: Has mount places in top and bottom and PSU sits sideways


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> How thick is the plexi window for the magnum doors? Is it 3mm?


Yep that's what I come up with. At least presuming that they are all the same - that's the width of the window in my M8 at least.


Horrible pic but it's hard to focus when not having a free hand.


----------



## Revan654

With magnum Single rad mounts for 140.4 (560). Do they support multiport radiators without any modding like 120.4 (480) does (Hardware Labs SR-2)?


----------



## SteezyTN




----------



## emsj86

Come
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*


come on steezy man stop being cheap fill them reservoirs up







. Build looks the best it has.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Come
> come on steezy man stop being cheap fill them reservoirs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Build looks the best it has.


Thanks! And I have my reasonings lol. This is my first time using a coolant that has a bad reputation of changing colors. I just want to see how long the red can last, because I don't feel like putting $20 worth of extra coolant to find out that it changes next week.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks! And I have my reasonings lol. This is my first time using a coolant that has a bad reputation of changing colors. I just want to see how long the red can last, because I don't feel like putting $20 worth of extra coolant to find out that it changes next week.


I would like to know this as well because I was thinking of getting some mayhems pastel blue berry coolant. Have you noticed any color changes yet?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I would like to know this as well because I was thinking of getting some mayhems pastel blue berry coolant. Have you noticed any color changes yet?


It's been in my loop for 34 days, and so far I haven't seen any changing. I know some say it changes within weeks, but if it stays red for another month, then I'll be adding more red to it to fill up to the top. I'm not worried about white, because I used white previously and that was in my loop for over a year.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I would like to know this as well because I was thinking of getting some mayhems pastel blue berry coolant. Have you noticed any color changes yet?


Blue will change the least out of the pastels. I ran it for 8 months on a rig hat I didn't clean the rads and nothing. Than I ran blue pastel on a rig I had cleaned he Rads and no change. I'm actually going back to paste blue with my gpu upgrade


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's been in my loop for 34 days, and so far I haven't seen any changing. I know some say it changes within weeks, but if it stays red for another month, then I'll be adding more red to it to fill up to the top. I'm not worried about white, because I used white previously and that was in my loop for over a year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Blue will change the least out of the pastels. I ran it for 8 months on a rig hat I didn't clean the rads and nothing. Than I ran blue pastel on a rig I had cleaned he Rads and no change. I'm actually going back to paste blue with my gpu upgrade


Thanks guys







Looks like I will be picking up some blue pastel.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep that's what I come up with. At least presuming that they are all the same - that's the width of the window in my M8 at least.
> 
> 
> Horrible pic but it's hard to focus when not having a free hand.


*THANK YOU* I am not happy with the quality of the plexi are whatever the material is made out of. Decided to order an abrasion resistant polycarbonate window from Tap plastics to replace.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Little Big Bullit is done folks (minor details on cables missing). Some pics. More in the log (signature):


----------



## AllGamer

I like that window rectangle reservoir









did you make it yourself?

--- EDIT ---

NVM found it http://www.overclock.net/t/1599975/the-little-big-bullitt-a-caselabs-bh4-bullet-build/300_50#post_25409145







nice!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

That reservoir is a work of art!

Especially how it shows through the cutout CaseLabs logo at the bottom. Very nice touch.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *THANK YOU* I am not happy with the quality of the plexi are whatever the material is made out of. Decided to order an abrasion resistant polycarbonate window from Tap plastics to replace.


Let me know how you like the replacement window? I love my caselabs case it has shown me quality for dang sure and I love that every single part can be replaced but the window I hate lol..... Not its size or the thickness but just how easily it scratches, I have micro scratches in mine from having to wipe it with a micro fiber towel (before anyone says it they are the most expensive micro fibers sold by Chemical Guys.) The thickness is amazing there is no play what so ever compared to other cases. Anyways just let me know what you think about it and also how much you ended up getting it for. I looked for an actual glass replacement forever and never found one.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Let me know how you like the replacement window? I love my caselabs case it has shown me quality for dang sure and I love that every single part can be replaced but the window I hate lol..... Not its size or the thickness but just how easily it scratches, I have micro scratches in mine from having to wipe it with a micro fiber towel (before anyone says it they are the most expensive micro fibers sold by Chemical Guys.) The thickness is amazing there is no play what so ever compared to other cases. Anyways just let me know what you think about it and also how much you ended up getting it for. I looked for an actual glass replacement forever and never found one.


Will do. I've ordered from Tap before and have had good experience overall. They window I ordered is abraision resistant and I maintained the same dimensions as the original. With shipping it was about $40 and it will be delivered on Friday.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I like that window rectangle reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you make it yourself?
> 
> --- EDIT ---
> 
> NVM found it http://www.overclock.net/t/1599975/the-little-big-bullitt-a-caselabs-bh4-bullet-build/300_50#post_25409145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> That reservoir is a work of art!
> 
> Especially how it shows through the cutout CaseLabs logo at the bottom. Very nice touch.


Thanks guys


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep that's what I come up with. At least presuming that they are all the same - that's the width of the window in my M8 at least.
> 
> 
> Horrible pic but it's hard to focus when not having a free hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU* I am not happy with the quality of the plexi are whatever the material is made out of. Decided to order an abrasion resistant polycarbonate window from Tap plastics to replace.
Click to expand...

yea i wanna finds some glass then temper it after the holes are drilled


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i wanna finds some glass then temper it after the holes are drilled


My Aqua Computer reservoir is glass and VERY heavy. The quality is amazing compared to the EK reservoir I was going to use. I don't know how practical a glass window would be because of the added weight. The added weight would put a lot more stress on the door latches and the frame and shorten their life span.


----------



## alltheGHz

Have you guys seen anyone build a mining/[email protected] rig with a CL case?


----------



## springs113

Just joined the club, I bought a SMA8 gunmetal quick ship. I hope I made the right choice. Had a hard time debating between it and the Phanteks Enthoo Primo and the SM8.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Just joined the club, I bought a SMA8 gunmetal quick ship. I hope I made the right choice. Had a hard time debating between it and the Phanteks Enthoo Primo and the SM8.


You did, Once you get it you will see the quality. SMA8 is the better choice. I had Primo awhile back. Case is around 50+ pounds without anything in it. Once you have everything in it, You will not be able to move it.


----------



## smicha

Phanteks against CL is like nothing against everything (I built 2 machines on Phanteks and I am an owner of STH10). Comparing these two is not possible at all, literally.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Have you guys seen anyone build a mining/[email protected] rig with a CL case?


Does this count?



And yeah, it is silly, but I had a lack of case issue for a bit, and I had a S8 laying about. Before that I had a old ASUS Z87WS in there with at one time a brace of 290's mining, and then various other GPU's folding before I had press pause on doing so.


----------



## springs113

Well I may not live to tell about it once the wife gets here. I do plan on selling my Core X9 and 900D just don't know how to. But I've been debating about spending this amount for anything for quite some time but I figured this will be a case I wont need to ditch...I wanted to make the purchase last. I am contemplating a dual loop but cant afford to go spend anymore for a little bit as I will be bleeding cash this week(ps4 pro tomorrow). I kind of have an idea of how I want to do my loop but it requires me purchasing another pump or another reservoir.
This is my current setup:



I have the following watercooling parts at my disposal:
*Pumps*

Swiftech MCP50X Pump
EK-XRES 100 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite (incl Pump)

*Reservoirs*
EK Res X3 150 +250
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 200 V2 - Clear Body & POM Version

*Rads*
XSPC EX360 Copper Triple-Fan Radiator
Alphacool ut45 480mm
Alphacool ut60 360mm white edition
Black Ice Nemesis 360GTX® Ultra Stealth Dual-Core Xtreme Profile Radiator
Black Ice Nemesis 360GTX Dual-Core Xtreme Profile Radiator (white)
Black Ice Nemesis GTS 360 xflow
EK Coolstream PE 360mm
EK Coolstream PE 240mm

The fittings are too much to list but as far as the loops go I see a lot of dual loops which I kinda fell in love with the more I do my research and all. Just don't know where I should expand to as far as reservoir setup or pump choice. I have 2 290x(s) which generates a lot of heat and I am quite fond of the dual loop setup for this one reason. I don't want my loop looking discombobulated so I am asking you all from now. I would love to do venture into acrylic tubing but I don't know anything really about(not to say I'm totally at a loss) but I've never done anything to a tube other than cutting my crystal link tubes connecting my 2 video cards.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Phanteks against CL is like nothing against everything (I built 2 machines on Phanteks and I am an owner of STH10). Comparing these two is not possible at all, literally.


Yah you can.

Both cases can fit a boat load of rads inside. The SMA8/STH10 has more space to do so with a bigger footprint. Take the Primo and the basic quick ship SMA8/STH10

Phanteks Primo:

- (6) built in 3.5" HD cages, (4) 2.5" SSD/HD
- Supports for (2) 480 rads
- Built in fan filter

SMA8/STH10

- (2) 3.5" and 2.5" HD cage
- No fan filter
- Support for (2) 480/560 rad and even a rad in the front

Both cases can support a boat load of rads but the Primo is cheaper by at least 50%. So yes, you can compare both of them if you're looking for a case that can support multiple HD's (w/o spending for extra HD cage), rad support, has fan filters, for half the cost.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Phanteks against CL is like nothing against everything (I built 2 machines on Phanteks and I am an owner of STH10). Comparing these two is not possible at all, literally.


Back in the mid 90's the only cases I would consider were made by Coolermaster. Then after they went to crap I went with Silverstone. Now I am sold on Caselabs. In between I have used Corsair which I think is crap, and Lian LI which is engineered amazingly, but uses thin aluminum which doesn't feel sturdy to me. I actually have an old Coolermaster case in my office that is made entirely of steal and aluminum minus a window which feels almost like glass, and has never had a single scratch. I still think the only cases that come close to Caselabs are Silverstone in terms of quality, but I do not like the way they are engineered.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Yah you can.
> 
> Both cases can fit a boat load of rads inside. The SMA8/STH10 has more space to do so with a bigger footprint. Take the Primo and the basic quick ship SMA8/STH10
> 
> Phanteks Primo:
> 
> - (6) built in 3.5" HD cages, (4) 2.5" SSD/HD
> - Supports for (2) 480 rads
> - Built in fan filter
> 
> SMA8/STH10
> 
> - (2) 3.5" and 2.5" HD cage
> - No fan filter
> - Support for (2) 480/560 rad and even a rad in the front
> 
> Both cases can support a boat load of rads but the Primo is cheaper by at least 50%. So yes, you can compare both of them if you're looking for a case that can support multiple HD's (w/o spending for extra HD cage), rad support, has fan filters, for half the cost.


I agree - they both have functionality. But I meant quality, design....


----------



## smicha

I built this machine on phanteks http://www.overclock.net/t/1593527/watercooled-4x-980ti-phanteks-enthoo-primo-workstation

and this was a painful experience - no more such experiments. It is simply of very poor quality, no room for reservoir, bad design for rads,... it simply sucks.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I agree - they both have functionality. But I meant quality, design....


Quality, no doubt hands down to CL. I never understood why people love CL cases until i got my SMA8 and now been replaced by my STH10.

Design though... eh. Personal opinion.

I think most Phanteks designs are very attractive. Caselabs, well...they're industrial and functional.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Have you guys seen anyone build a mining/[email protected] rig with a CL case?


Yup that's the primary function of JAC v2


----------



## springs113

What dust filters are you all using for say a 360mm rad?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> What dust filters are you all using for say a 360mm rad?


Most don't use filters as they're very restrictive to watercooling. For the few that do Demciflex is typically what people go with.


----------



## springs113

Thanks for the quick reply, I bought a quick ship SMA8 from Titan and was wondering what will I need to install my rads or does it come with the brackets. I couldn't find the info.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, I bought a quick ship SMA8 from Titan and was wondering what will I need to install my rads or does it come with the brackets. I couldn't find the info.


For the SMA8 if you want to mount a 560mm radiator in the bottom you will need this:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/140-4-560-radiator-side-mount-single-wide-magnum-cases/

If you want to mount fans in the front of the case (3x120mm fans for example) you will need this:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-120-3-360-fan-radiator-mount/

You can mount a radiator/fans in the top of the case without the need to buy any accessories.


----------



## springs113

Thanks. My case should be here any minute now and it looks like I'm going to need a few more things. I guess I will start a build vlog.


----------



## Revan654

Question: Without modding can any Hardware Labs 560 SR2 radiators fit on SMA8/STH10 Radiator mounts?


----------



## 4WDBenio

*New CASELABS S8 OWNER and Order Arrived DOWN UNDER Novemember 8th 2016.....*
LAST of the CUSTOM Two Tone Cases (white/Black) Pre-July 2016 Suspension ;-) ...Order Date: 21st Jul 2016. At time of ORDER 8 Weeks for Delivery....wow...thats a long 8 Weeks! ;-p

Just opened new box today...early shots... I thought the 240 Fan Bay vs the 140 Fan Bay would be a good comparison of size persepective.

If anyone wants any other BODY (S8 Case) Part shots let me know...Photos taken with an S7 Samsung Phone...not bad for a phone.. the box still needs more unpacking...so far only fault I can find is a number of supplied screws broke loose...and floating all over the place. The QUALITY of the case material in the hand feels like the wait was worth it!! Amazed that it arrived relatively unbruised into Australia.

First Shots:
Packaging is FIRST CLASS.



Front vs Rear TWO TONE 240 & 140 Fan Bay (For size Comparison)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4WDBenio*
> 
> *New CASELABS S8 OWNER and Order Arrived DOWN UNDER Novemember 8th 2016.....*
> LAST of the CUSTOM Two Tone Cases (white/Black) Pre-July 2016 Suspension ;-) ...Order Date: 21st Jul 2016. At time of ORDER 8 Weeks for Delivery....wow...thats a long 8 Weeks! ;-p
> 
> Just opened new box today...early shots... I thought the 240 Fan Bay vs the 140 Fan Bay would be a good comparison of size persepective.
> 
> If anyone wants any other BODY (S8 Case) Part shots let me know...Photos taken with an S7 Samsung Phone...not bad for a phone.. the box still needs more unpacking...so far only fault I can find is a number of supplied screws broke loose...and floating all over the place. The QUALITY of the case material in the hand feels like the wait was worth it!! Amazed that it arrived relatively unbruised into Australia.
> 
> First Shots:
> Packaging is FIRST CLASS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front vs Rear TWO TONE 240 & 140 Fan Bay (For size Comparison)


Congrats!









I'm still waiting for my order to arrive.

*Did you order Duo Tone color?*

It's White outside, Black inside.

I also ordered White, I was hoping to be fully white in and out, as seen in Akira's old rig.


----------



## springs113

Dilemma here:

I currently have a swiftech mcp50x, ek res x3, bitspower multiport res, and ek xres ddc 100 ddc pump res combo. I would like to know where to go I had the following in mind.

1- Buy another swiftech mcp50x and either a bitspower multiport res or ek res x3 to get a matching system?
2-Buy another ek xres ddc pump res combo and another ek res x3?
3- Buy another pump and another res?
4- Use what I have?

What do yall think? I was trying to have a uniform look and I want to do this build right as it is another first for me in my watercooling adventure(hard tubing). I live not too far away from PPCS so I would pick these up today.


----------



## Trestles126

Midplate cut to make room for a custom distribution plate to go along with a custom roof mounted dual res being made by clockwerks.

Only used 360 because it's making the distribution plate feasible as a 240 woulda had fitting clearance. Dual 360s on one loop for gpus and dual 360s in pedestal for Cpu ram and mosfet. Build log going if if interested. Need to file down midplate and repaint


----------



## emsj86

Looks good Excited to see how it turns out. I want one.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Midplate cut to make room for a custom distribution plate to go along with a custom roof mounted dual res being made by clockwerks.
> 
> Only used 360 because it's making the distribution plate feasible as a 240 woulda had fitting clearance. Dual 360s on one loop for gpus and dual 360s in pedestal for Cpu ram and mosfet. Build log going if if interested. Need to file down midplate and repaint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've done a number of midplates in the S series, and the first mod I make is to lower the CPU side support rail 1/4" so it's the same height as the mid-chassis, and then put 1/4" standoffs under the mobo tray to match the ones on the GPU side.



Darlene


----------



## Trestles126

Brilliant here i was getting fancy with the top half of midplate having a 1-4 inch longer on gpu side to mount to top of midplate and no overhang on the right to mount flush inside rail. Ur idea seams much easier to convey measurements to Jim


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I've done a number of midplates in the S series, and the first mod I make is to lower the CPU side support rail 1/4" so it's the same height as the mid-chassis, and then put 1/4" standoffs under the mobo tray to match the ones on the GPU side.
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Do you tap the Cpu side support for standoffs? Or use a nut on backside


----------



## ezzdwag

Any one with a th10a pedestal with two 560s in it? Was wondering how people plumbed it up or photos. Cheers


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I've done a number of midplates in the S series, and the first mod I make is to lower the CPU side support rail 1/4" so it's the same height as the mid-chassis, and then put 1/4" standoffs under the mobo tray to match the ones on the GPU side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Do you tap the Cpu side support for standoffs? Or use a nut on backside
Click to expand...

iirc, They come threaded 6-32 for the mobo tray screws.

I usually use a nyloc to double secure them so they can't unscrew, even if a mobo tray screw gets over tightened.

I use stainless steel male to female standoffs.

To lower the support rail 1/4", just redrill the holes in the chassis frame in line with the stock holes, but 1/4" lower.

More pics in the log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds/20


----------



## Trestles126

Thank you!


----------



## icywiener

Hey all,
I assembled my TH10A today







, however I have about 10 counter sink screws left over... did I mess up big time or are they just spares







?


----------



## _Killswitch_

Have a question for anyone who knows, but on my STH10 is there any way to Adjust how hard you have to pull too pop off a panel or open a door. As much as i like knowing they are snug fitting really feel like i have to pull extremely hard to open my case doors or pop off a panel.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Have a question for anyone who knows, but on my STH10 is there any way to Adjust how hard you have to pull too pop off a panel or open a door. As much as i like knowing they are snug fitting really feel like i have to pull extremely hard to open my case doors or pop off a panel.


Id like to know as well, my SMA8 is super hard to open so I just fasten only one of the latches.


----------



## Kimir

I used a screw driver to push the 'spring' a little bit so it's less hard on the doors myself, worked fine.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Hey all,
> I assembled my TH10A today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , however I have about 10 counter sink screws left over... did I mess up big time or are they just spares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


You always get a few extras from Caselabs - how could you expect any less?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Have a question for anyone who knows, but on my STH10 is there any way to Adjust how hard you have to pull too pop off a panel or open a door. As much as i like knowing they are snug fitting really feel like i have to pull extremely hard to open my case doors or pop off a panel.


The retention clips are designed to allow a little bit of give. Using a flat head screwdriver, Pry up on them from underneath to loosen the clip, press firmly in the middle on the top of the clip to tighten.


----------



## jsutter71

I got my new window today from Tap plastics and what a *HUGE* improvement. Very nice quality and has absolutely no micro scratches after I sprayed with anti static spray and wiped with a microfiber towel. The pics don't do it any justice even though I took them with my 5DM3. It took me 5 minutes to align the pieces and drill the holes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i wanna finds some glass then temper it after the holes are drilled
> 
> 
> 
> My Aqua Computer reservoir is glass and VERY heavy. The quality is amazing compared to the EK reservoir I was going to use. I don't know how practical a glass window would be because of the added weight. The added weight would put a lot more stress on the door latches and the frame and shorten their life span.
Click to expand...

depends on the thickness used.

I will (once I get my cnc ) be building other things (which I have seen in other builds and like aka reservoirs in windows, and pump tops in windows, ect)

I may have to mod it more to support it, by that will be fun


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on the thickness used.
> 
> I will (once I get my cnc ) be building other things (which I have seen in other builds and like aka reservoirs in windows, and pump tops in windows, ect)
> 
> I may have to mod it more to support it, by that will be fun


The polycarbonate sheet I just got is VERY clear and has the appearance of glass but does not have the weight. The sheet I got was almost identical in size and thickness. Here is the link
http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic/polycarbonate_sheets_ar/517


----------



## Revan654

Got my pedestal for my STH10 today:


----------



## ckoons1

way cool


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question: How do you screw HD Caster into base platform for magnum? It seems like I got one that's missing screws or something.


----------



## jsutter71

I think your suppose to use the original base platform for the pedestal.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I think your suppose to use the original base platform for the pedestal.


They forgot the parts(Screws). They just sent the base.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> They forgot the parts(Screws). They just sent the base.


I believe you have to use the original screws which is on your case now and transfer it over to pedestal.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> I believe you have to use the original screws which is on your case now and transfer it over to pedestal.


Nope, since it requires other parts which were not included.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Hey all,
> I assembled my TH10A today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , however I have about 10 counter sink screws left over... did I mess up big time or are they just spares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Left over spares just in case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Have a question for anyone who knows, but on my STH10 is there any way to Adjust how hard you have to pull too pop off a panel or open a door. As much as i like knowing they are snug fitting really feel like i have to pull extremely hard to open my case doors or pop off a panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Id like to know as well, my SMA8 is super hard to open so I just fasten only one of the latches.


The little silver clips that hold onto the panel can be pried open slightly to make opening/closing easier.


----------



## AllGamer

Hallelujah!

It finally shipped









Order Status Changed

Hi

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order # is now Shipped
Order Details
Order Total: $776.25 USD
Date Placed: 30th Jul 2016
Payment Method: PayPal
Shipment Tracking Numbers / Links

(International Ground®)

Click here to view the status of your order

CaseLabs Store
http://www.caselabs-store.com/

it arrives next week.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> It finally shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order Status Changed
> 
> Hi
> 
> An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.
> 
> The status of order # is now Shipped
> Order Details
> Order Total: $776.25 USD
> Date Placed: 30th Jul 2016
> Payment Method: PayPal
> Shipment Tracking Numbers / Links
> 
> (International Ground®)
> 
> Click here to view the status of your order
> 
> CaseLabs Store
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/
> 
> it arrives next week.


Yee hah!


----------



## springs113

I don't know if i can wait that long, man.


----------



## Biggu

Anyone in here have a spare S3 36mm top in black they would be willing to sell?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> It finally shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order Status Changed
> 
> Hi
> 
> An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.
> 
> The status of order # is now Shipped
> Order Details
> Order Total: $776.25 USD
> Date Placed: 30th Jul 2016
> Payment Method: PayPal
> Shipment Tracking Numbers / Links
> 
> (International Ground®)
> 
> Click here to view the status of your order
> 
> CaseLabs Store
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/
> 
> it arrives next week.


Nice









I placed my order on July 31st... hoping mine ships tomorrow then!


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Anyone in here have a spare S3 36mm top in black they would be willing to sell?


I have one possibly, been trying to trade my 36mm S3 black top for one with the window top


----------



## emsj86

I'm looking to mount my gpu in the vertical position. In having no luck finding a bracket. Does anyone know where I can find a bracket like this to mod to my sm8 case labs case.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm looking to mount my gpu in the vertical position. In having no luck finding a bracket. Does anyone know where I can find a bracket like this to mod to my sm8 case labs case.


Like in the TJ11 case? If your comfortable in modding you could always get the motherboard tray from silverstone and make it yourself.


----------



## AllGamer

Double stacked fans?

Does it actually make a difference cooling / pressure?

but it must be a pain, when it comes to cleaning up the fan blades.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Like in the TJ11 case? If your comfortable in modding you could always get the motherboard tray from silverstone and make it yourself.


----------



## emsj86

i meant to have the gpu like how it is on the s8 but on a sm8


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Double stacked fans?
> 
> Does it actually make a difference cooling / pressure?
> 
> but it must be a pain, when it comes to cleaning up the fan blades.


Looks more like he gutted the first two fans making contact with the rad to act as a shroud. This way there's no "dead spots" caused by the fan hub.


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone know the MAX height for a GPU in the BH2?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone know the MAX height for a GPU in the BH2?


Not sure, but you can look at the CPU cooler clearance and that aught to give you a good idea. I believe you can fit most cards height wise, but you can't put a block on some of them if they are taller than the norm.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not sure, but you can look at the CPU cooler clearance and that aught to give you a good idea. I believe you can fit most cards height wise, but you can't put a block on some of them if they are taller than the norm.


I don't have the case yet, still waiting on it to ship but trying to get all the parts I need. GPU is the last thing. I know things are tight in there. Especially length wise so not wanting to 'guess' on the height.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I don't have the case yet, still waiting on it to ship but trying to get all the parts I need. GPU is the last thing. I know things are tight in there. Especially length wise so not wanting to 'guess' on the height.


As I see it - have to shut down and measure to be more accurate, about 30mm above and beyond reference:


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> As I see it - have to shut down and measure to be more accurate, about 30mm above and beyond reference:


That would be much appreciated

Trying to get either the MSI Gaming Z or the MSI Armor


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That would be much appreciated
> 
> Trying to get either the MSI Gaming Z or the MSI Armor


Looking at 1 1/2" from the top of the reference card - and don't forget to account for the power plug as well.

With the plug on mine, you have 3/4" of clearance.

*edit 2*

Yeah, neither of those cards will fit. You want a max card height of 5 to 5.25 inches, any more than that you will have issues getting the plugs to fit.

The EVGA non ref FTW will work, none of the Gigabyte cards nor the MSI cards will fit because of plug issues, however, the ASUS Stryx will - but that is because it cuts the PCB back a bit where the plugs are, allowing the cables to be below the shroud.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Looking at 1 1/2" from the top of the reference card - and don't forget to account for the power plug as well.
> 
> With the plug on mine, you have 3/4" of clearance.
> 
> *edit 2*
> 
> Yeah, neither of those cards will fit. You want a max card height of 5 to 5.25 inches, any more than that you will have issues getting the plugs to fit.
> 
> The EVGA non ref FTW will work, none of the Gigabyte cards nor the MSI cards will fit because of plug issues, however, the ASUS Stryx will - but that is because it cuts the PCB back a bit where the plugs are, allowing the cables to be below the shroud.


When you say plugs are you referring to the PCI power cables?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That would be much appreciated
> 
> Trying to get either the MSI Gaming Z or the MSI Armor


Im currently on my phone so I can't look up those card at this minute but here is a build using an MSI card. Don't know if it's the same as the one you're referring to, has a clear picture of the pcie plug and measurement to the front fans

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/H4XH99


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> When you say plugs are you referring to the PCI power cables?


Yep


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Im currently on my phone so I can't look up those card at this minute but here is a build using an MSI card. Don't know if it's the same as the one you're referring to, has a clear picture of the pcie plug and measurement to the front fans
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/H4XH99


I don't know how in the world he did it, but he did it.


----------



## Dragonphreak

emsj86, check this out:

http://www.mountainmods.com/pci-modular-io-bracket-p-701.html


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonphreak*
> 
> emsj86, check this out:
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/pci-modular-io-bracket-p-701.html


My man dead on with what I wanted. It's literally the one I saw in a YouTube video and wanted. Plus rep


----------



## Dragonphreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> My man dead on with what I want and it's white so no painting needed. Plus rep


Just an FYI, it is unpainted aluminum, so more silver like. I have one if you need more pictures. Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I don't know how in the world he did it, but he did it.


Looks like that particular card has the power plug set back on a cutout on the PCB, and that is how he is getting it to fit. Same thing the Stryx card from ASUS does.


----------



## icywiener

Can somebody help with getting a aquaero 6 lt mounted in a 5.25 flex bay?
I think I need this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
But I am not sure how I would mount the aquaero on this?


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Can somebody help with getting a aquaero 6 lt mounted in a 5.25 flex bay?
> I think I need this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> But I am not sure how I would mount the aquaero on this?


Mounting material aquaero 5/6 LT for drive bay


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Can somebody help with getting a aquaero 6 lt mounted in a 5.25 flex bay?
> I think I need this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> But I am not sure how I would mount the aquaero on this?


That's the one you'd want, yes. You would mount those to the Aquaero before you mount it into the flexbay. The spacers are used to even out the controller. Some say the Aquaero mounting issues were fixed in later iterations but I can't confirm that as I have an early 6 XT model.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Can somebody help with getting a aquaero 6 lt mounted in a 5.25 flex bay?
> I think I need this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-nonconforming/
> But I am not sure how I would mount the aquaero on this?


The aquaero 6 LT is the one without the screen. Why are you mounting it in a flex bay? It is designed to be mounted deep in the depths of your computer build.

My aquaero 6 (with screen) that I picked up about 12 months ago was fine with the standard short caselabs mounts ... I think I picked up the short, adjustable version.


----------



## icywiener

Thanks for your help







i will order the mounting kit just in case but i will also think about where to mount it elsewhere in the case.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icywiener*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will order the mounting kit just in case but i will also think about where to mount it elsewhere in the case.


Or not at all. Aqua Computer has addressed the issue with the mounting brackets so unless you happen to pick up some old stock Aquaero 6XT then you won't need the spacers. I got mine late last year from PPCS and did not need the spacers.


----------



## Wiz766

Anyone in here running air cooler in their BH2? Right now I am waiting on my case but running my 6700k with the Cryorig C7. Just open bench, no extra fans. CPU at stock speeds gets hot. Just seeing what good options are out there for coolers that are case compatible.


----------



## Panther Al

Heh.. have the case at the house, but won't be there for a bit, does anyone know the dimensions for the handle mounting holes on the Bullet Series?


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question does caselabs make a pedestal For MAGNUM THW10? or just for TH10A?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question does caselabs make a pedestal For MAGNUM THW10? or just for TH10A?


They only make the pedestal for the TH10A, not the THW10 which is wider.


----------



## ali13245

Does anyone if the SMA8 pedestal can be place on top of the case rather than the bottom?


----------



## AllGamer

Here you go by Popular demand, the must have

"Made in the USA" photo


















and these are the contents inside



... Good news is that the Main case unit and Pedestal are finally here,
... Bad news is I'm still waiting for the 2nd Pedestal and the other accessories needed to mount the Rads on the Pedestals.

I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend, I'll spend some quality time with my new *Computadora*







... my wife will get jealous again







she always says "_you are always with her!_"


----------



## MocoIMO

rebuilt my SM5 so I can fix things on my X2M mod... Have to say I did miss this monster


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Does anyone if the SMA8 pedestal can be place on top of the case rather than the bottom?


No.

You need to modify the top of the SMA8 or sandwich a plate (I used a particle board) to join the top on the SMA8 and the pedestal together.


----------



## Killa Cam

Id like to wish a wonderful thanksgiving to all my cl family. Eat to your hearts content and tell your loved ones you love them.


----------



## SteezyTN

@emsj86 @TheCautiousOne

Happy now? ?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> @emsj86 @TheCautiousOne
> 
> Happy now? ?


Are we happy? The question is, are you happy? When is the next redo is the next question.

TCO


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Are we happy? The question is, are you happy? When is the next redo is the next question.
> 
> TCO


Only redo is fans. Making the 480 push pull, putting all black fans In the main compartment, adding a front fan for the bottom compartment, and adding exhaust fans in bottom. Fans will be here Tuesday. I can confidently say the builds 100% done... unless I decide to swap the crappy sleeves cables out for something else.

Those demciflex filters block a lot of the air. So push pull will give me a little more flow.


----------



## Revan654

Due to some length issues. STH10 is no longer any options for me. Should have measured before ordering the case.

I'm thinking of Grabbing THW10 instead. Any opinions on the Case? or any opinions on TH10A?

or any other suggestion on the other cases they sell.

If S8 / S8S had more space I might went back to that case. I tend to always fight with that case since space between motherboard tray and the front is limited.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> *Only redo is fans*. Making the 480 push pull, putting all black fans In the main compartment, adding a front fan for the bottom compartment, and adding exhaust fans in bottom. Fans will be here Tuesday. I can confidently say *the builds 100% done... unless* I decide to swap the crappy sleeves cables out for something else.
> 
> Those demciflex filters block a lot of the air. So push pull will give me a little more flow.


100% You say?


















Seross and I know very well that this isn't fact, Yet.







.

I looks good Steez. Glad you are getting closer to completion.









TCO


----------



## DarthBaggins

No build is ever 100% done, I know I'm about to repaint my C70 and possible swap all my X99 goodies to it just cause I want to use a different case (have plenty around the house to swap between). Just like cars I always get the "itch" to do something else and am only satisfied for a short period of time.


----------



## clarifiante

yo caselab owners. hopefully i will join this merry bunch soon!

so i'm moving countries and to a place where i can finally get my hands on a caselabs case without being raped on shipping. so as a year end present to myself, i am definitely getting a caselabs case.

however i am torn between the sma8 and th10a. right now i have no plans for a custom water loop but am slowly working towards it.

right now i run on the z170 platform with a 6700k and 980ti SLI. i'm currently using the predator 360 to cool the cpu and 1gpu, i will be adding a the waterblock for the 2nd card most probably and add a new radiator along with a pump/res combo.

i know most people swear by the sma8 but i can see the beauty of the th10a as well.

this case will probably be my last for a long time to come, i might continue to move in the future and being able to flat pack the case to take with me is a huge plus.

i know both are overkill for my current setup but i love the ability to flat pack it when i need to.

my dilemma stems from the fact that the seller is charging a small premium for the sma8 and there is a deal going on for the th10a.

i'm torn, what do you guys think?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> yo caselab owners. hopefully i will join this merry bunch soon!
> 
> so i'm moving countries and to a place where i can finally get my hands on a caselabs case without being raped on shipping. so as a year end present to myself, i am definitely getting a caselabs case.
> 
> however i am torn between the sma8 and th10a.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> right now i have no plans for a custom water loop but am slowly working towards it.
> 
> right now i run on the z170 platform with a 6700k and 980ti SLI. i'm currently using the predator 360 to cool the cpu and 1gpu, i will be adding a the waterblock for the 2nd card most probably and add a new radiator along with a pump/res combo.
> 
> i know most people swear by the sma8 but i can see the beauty of the th10a as well.
> 
> this case will probably be my last for a long time to come, i might continue to move in the future and being able to flat pack the case to take with me is a huge plus.
> 
> i know both are overkill for my current setup but i love the ability to flat pack it when i need to.
> 
> 
> 
> my dilemma stems from the fact that the seller is charging a small premium for the sma8 and there is a deal going on for the th10a.
> 
> i'm torn, what do you guys think?


SMA8 is a very large case already. I feel as though If you get the TH10A you will find yourself wondering how to fill space.

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Not sure if you guys saw, CL is having a 10% sale off certain case families.


----------



## AllGamer

@clarifiante

Get the biggest case you can, as it will last you forever









SMA8 is a good choice as you can add Pedestals later on, as you find yourself running out of space.

You don't need to run water to get a CaseLab case. these cases runs great on Air, quite frankly with this cases, you'll not even need to run on water.

I'm moving to water because it's the next phase in the evolution path, It's something I'm doing out of curiosity, bot because of performance.

With these cases you get awesome airflow, so if you don't care about running water for Show







then staying in Air is a lot easier to take care of, and you might even get even better performance than water


----------



## _Killswitch_

Have to Agree with Allgamer, I have STH10 and the open design of case would make air cooling very good. I'm doing Air cooling with my CL's case, May move to Hard line watercooling later but i can't see me doing for any other reason than looks really.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Only redo is fans. Making the 480 push pull, putting all black fans In the main compartment, adding a front fan for the bottom compartment, and adding exhaust fans in bottom. Fans will be here Tuesday. I can confidently say the builds 100% done... unless I decide to swap the crappy sleeves cables out for something else.
> 
> Those demciflex filters block a lot of the air. So push pull will give me a little more flow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 100% You say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seross and I know very well that this isn't fact, Yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I looks good Steez. Glad you are getting closer to completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I agree with TCO ? %. That is also why i never say mine is done!!! ?


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Due to some length issues. STH10 is no longer any options for me. Should have measured before ordering the case.
> 
> I'm thinking of Grabbing THW10 instead. Any opinions on the Case? or any opinions on TH10A?
> 
> or any other suggestion on the other cases they sell.
> 
> If S8 / S8S had more space I might went back to that case. I tend to always fight with that case since space between motherboard tray and the front is limited.










Yeah I hear ya.. I almost bought S8 few days ago on sale but i changed my mind. I really wanted a M8 and If i see one, i would buy it in a heartbeat. I think M8 is a perfect sized case similar to S8 but I like the idea of front bay seperated by two section for lot of arm room to get in


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> @clarifiante
> 
> Get the biggest case you can, as it will last you forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMA8 is a good choice as you can add Pedestals later on, as you find yourself running out of space.
> 
> You don't need to run water to get a CaseLab case. these cases runs great on Air, quite frankly with this cases, you'll not even need to run on water.
> 
> I'm moving to water because it's the next phase in the evolution path, It's something I'm doing out of curiosity, bot because of performance.
> 
> With these cases you get awesome airflow, so if you don't care about running water for Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then staying in Air is a lot easier to take care of, and you might even get even better performance than water


i hear ya, these will last a long time! at least i intend for it be so, only bummer is the lack of tempered glass but i think that is easily cusomisable.

if we're talking about raw space than the th10a has the sma8 beat hands down. however for the th10a alot of the space is "wasted" space because there is not much else you can do on the PSU/HDD chamber. with the sma8 you get to maximise as much as possible. also i won't be running a gazillion hdds so i guess the secondary chamber of the th10a will be wasted on me

my heart is quite set on the sma8 but the lower price of the th10a did sing to me.


----------



## AllGamer

Finally got time to assemble my case









S8 upside down is real







I'll install the motherboard and other stuff tomorrow,
but the 2nd Pedestal and the 120.3 radiator mounts haven't arrive yet.
Also waiting for FlexBay and the Extra doors / Tops I ordered

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608897/build-log-upside-down-s8-project/150_50#post_25673635


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Finally got time to assemble my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S8 upside down is real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll install the motherboard and other stuff tomorrow,
> but the 2nd Pedestal and the 120.3 radiator mounts haven't arrive yet.
> Also waiting for FlexBay and the Extra doors / Tops I ordered
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608897/build-log-upside-down-s8-project/150_50#post_25673635


Awesomeauce


----------



## Barefooter

After a long 17 week wait... I finally received my THW10 case over the weekend









Now, I did order on July 31st which was the last day of custom orders before they temporarily stopped the custom orders, so I'm sure my order was one of the last orders of a long list of orders.

I wasn't planning to do this build until sometime in 2017 anyway, but since I wanted a "reverse" in gunmetal I figured, better order it now so I have just what I want, as I doubt any retailers will carry the THW10 in reverse in gunmetal.

The case came packed excellently, however the center divider was the bottom piece in the box, and it did come bent, a slight bow in the middle, most likely from all the weight on top of it. At first I thought I was for sure going to need a replacement center divider, but I very carefully bent it back over the edge of a table. It came out so straight that I'm just going to use it... lucked out there.

Assembled the case yesterday. Very impressed with the over-all quality of this case. It's huge too!


----------



## Trestles126

Couple pics of my s8 rebuild I have a build log in dogCustom top window resivoir and mid distribution plate being made currently by Jim at clockwerks. Received my pedestal in exactly 4 weeks.

All parts ordered and paid for. Dual 360s up front for gpus and dual ocool monsta 360s in pedestal for CPU ram and mosfet. Dual loop


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Couple pics of my s8 rebuild I have a build log in dogCustom top window resivoir and mid distribution plate being made currently by Jim at clockwerks. Received my pedestal in exactly 4 weeks.
> 
> All parts ordered and paid for. Dual 360s up front for gpus and dual ocool monsta 360s in pedestal for CPU ram and mosfet. Dual loop


Looking good









I almost bought one of those but couldn't afford it atm. Soon I will.


----------



## Trestles126

I wasn't gonna swap the entire build over to a sma8 but got pedestal instead


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Couple pics of my s8 rebuild


I love it. Such a clean build. I aspire to have one this nice someday.


----------



## ali13245

Anyone know where I can get a tempered glass window made for my SMA8?


----------



## springs113

I was thinking the same, maybe Bill Mnpc tech could get it done.


----------



## clarifiante

hi guys just wondering, does anyone know what the distance is from the front to the cpu on a SMA8? trying to figure out the length for tubes


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> hi guys just wondering, does anyone know what the distance is from the front to the cpu on a SMA8? trying to figure out the length for tubes


You'd have to measure once it's in. Not all boards or waterblocks, for that matter, are designed exactly the same. If someone has the exact board and block you're going to get, and have the same type of radiator in the same spot, they could measure for you. What are those parts and the placement of your rad? Maybe someone has that and can help?


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You'd have to measure once it's in. Not all boards or waterblocks, for that matter, are designed exactly the same. If someone has the exact board and block you're going to get, and have the same type of radiator in the same spot, they could measure for you. What are those parts and the placement of your rad? Maybe someone has that and can help?


hey thanks for coming back. i have a asus maximus hero viii and was thinking of running a predator 360 as front intake but ultimately decided to just have it sit on top as exhaust. just curious, regarding the lower chamber of the sma8, is it bad to only have a 560 radiator on one side and no radiator on the other side?


----------



## Biggu

No you will be fine that way. That is how I do mine with no issues.

Ignore the mess but this is how mine is running currently


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You'd have to measure once it's in. Not all boards or waterblocks, for that matter, are designed exactly the same. If someone has the exact board and block you're going to get, and have the same type of radiator in the same spot, they could measure for you. What are those parts and the placement of your rad? Maybe someone has that and can help?
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks for coming back. i have a asus maximus hero viii and was thinking of running a predator 360 as front intake but ultimately decided to just have it sit on top as exhaust. just curious, regarding the lower chamber of the sma8, is it bad to only have a 560 radiator on one side and no radiator on the other side?
Click to expand...

No, air is air, it makes no difference if you have one radiator or two, so long as you're pushing air through them at a good rate.


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question for anyone who has THW10. Whats the length from PSU to Motherboard. Trying to figure out what length of PSU cables I would need for my Build.


----------



## golfleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question for anyone who has THW10. Whats the length from PSU to Motherboard. Trying to figure out what length of PSU cables I would need for my Build.


I have a THW10 and an EVGA 1300G2 mounted in the lower PSU position. I ordered custom PSU cables from ensourced.net. Here are the lengths I ordered and any changes I would have made:

24pin ATX 60cm (could have been a little shorter, maybe 55 or 50 cm)
8 pin EPS cables 70cm was perfect
8 pin PCIe cables 75cm - ended up being 5 to 10 cm too long for the bottom cards (I have three cards), but about right for the top card. My cables are stacked on top of each other and routed downwards instead of to the right hand mid plate opening.

HTHs


----------



## SteezyTN

My view for the night... well, every night


----------



## emsj86

I think it's been asked before but anyone know the exact powder coat for gunmetal grey. Would like to paint the outside of my case.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think it's been asked before but anyone know the exact powder coat for gunmetal grey. Would like to paint the outside of my case.


the tinkering never stops bro.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think it's been asked before but anyone know the exact powder coat for gunmetal grey. Would like to paint the outside of my case.


Here you go... it's River Stone
http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/9300#post_22906386

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/colors/PTB-2614/RIVER-STONE/


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think it's been asked before but anyone know the exact powder coat for gunmetal grey. Would like to paint the outside of my case.


I wonder if we wanted to paint the external panels can we just paint over the current finish or does the existing powder coat need to be removed

I have a black SM8 but bought some gunmetal external panels and while I still like it I would prefer a slightly darker gunmetal and would consider just painting over it


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, how much do you think a SM8 would go for on ebay? I have the opportunity to buy one for only $200, and I think I can resell it for MUCH more


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, how much do you think a SM8 would go for on ebay? I have the opportunity to buy one for only $200, and I think I can resell it for MUCH more


200 is cheap.

TCO


----------



## emsj86

200 really i bought mine used for 350 but it came with some extras


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hell I paid $400 for my M8, but it came with a boatload of goodies (Ped w/ dual 360mm mounts, Regular top and Extended top, 120mm flex bay mount, 120mm Drive flexbay mount and the casters). so $200 for a S8 would be a steal

Picked up some CableMods sleeved cables to test them out. . so far not too shabby :


----------



## alltheGHz

So I should jump on it? On eBay there aren't any sold SM8s.


----------



## X-Nine

Depends on the condition. If the seller abused it, probably not. If it's got little to no dings, dents, bends or chipping paint then it's a good deal.


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah, it's in immaculate condition. No issue whatsoever.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Picked up some CableMods sleeved cables to test them out. . so far not too shabby :


Be careful with those. I got a set of sleeved extensions and after a little while they stopped working on me. Turns out the wires pulled out of the terminals. then again your results may very.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah, it's in immaculate condition. No issue whatsoever.


I think you know the answer. Honestly I'm about to buy it if you don't for that price


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think you know the answer. Honestly I'm about to buy it if you don't for that price


I searched eBay, and did not find this case.

I found one for $500

RodeoGeorge


----------



## emsj86

Lol same


----------



## Volkswagen

What is an fair price for an used but in great shape Caselabs Mercury S8S with following options

- dual full sized windows
- 36mm extended top with radiator support
- Gunmetal color


----------



## alltheGHz

Dude if you can find an S8S in any condition I would take it, especially in gunmetal


----------



## Trestles126

I'd say list price is fair seeing that your avoiding a 10week wait and now a days plus rairity


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Don't know about others, but especially on "out-of-print" cases... I don't hesitate to pay (and will ask if I ever decide to sell) full retail unless it's really been abused or modded. Paid just short of that for the S3 I bought here... and couldn't be happier with the deal.

Don't ever see selling my original M8 but if I did... I'd want ~$650 for everything (pedestal/brackets/extras) which is a little less than retail - however, since I wouldn't want to sell it in the first place, it would probably take well over $1K to even make me consider putting it up for sale at this point. LOL!









Now the thousands I've spent on other "high-end cases" over the past decade... would have given most away if I had known someone that wanted them.


----------



## alltheGHz

Dude if only I could get my hands on an M8...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think those who still have M8's are holding onto them. I know I am but might offload the pedestal


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> What is an fair price for an used but in great shape Caselabs Mercury S8S with following options
> 
> - dual full sized windows
> - 36mm extended top with radiator support
> - Gunmetal color


I been trying to selling my S8S (Black) for around 400, But it has allot of accessories.


----------



## swingarm

This makes me feel better about getting my Black/White S8S when I did.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> So I should jump on it? On eBay there aren't any sold SM8s.


If you haven't already I would definitely jump on that. I have a black SM8 with a big window and stuff but it's dusty. I would never sell it for 200 I would rather keep it even if I bought an SMA8 in gunmetal because I wanted to try that case out. I would at least sell mine for 350 or I keep it for a spare.


----------



## diableri

Do we have to have received the case before we get to post here? S8 ordered, now my watch begins.


----------



## emsj86

Did you pull the trigger on the sm8. I see you ask but when you following through with a build


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diableri*
> 
> Do we have to have received the case before we get to post here? S8 ordered, now my watch begins.


No way dude you can totally post here, I must've had 100+ posts here asking questions/commenting before I even ordered my S5. Welcome to OCN!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Did you pull the trigger on the sm8. I see you ask but when you following through with a build


Yeah we're planning to meet up Monday (day before bday







) . I plan to document the build, not now though, I'm working on a mac pro ripoff build log. I actually just 3d printed the first prototype today, should be done printing tomorrow.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Think those who still have M8's are holding onto them. I know I am but might offload the pedestal


I'm hoping the new line of Gemini cases revisits the M8 dbl wide/style, would love to see an updated version of one of those (albeit I'm more in the range of looking at an X2M or S3 myself currently).


----------



## Mega Man

yep, that will happen right after hl3


----------



## DarthBaggins

HL3 Confirmed^


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> HL3 Confirmed^


HL3?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> HL3?


Half Life 3.


----------



## AllGamer

wait... what does HL3 have to do with Case Labs ?


----------



## Whatts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> wait... what does HL3 have to do with Case Labs ?


HL3 is vaporware and will never appear, hence the comment.


----------



## X-Nine

Gemini is far from vaporware. There problem being is we still have to maintain product lines, introduce new ones, and figure out how we're going to get some technical features of the Gemini platform fabricated. It's far more than a simple update to the Magnum platform. Virtually all areas of what Magnum contains will be improved upon.

Still, the joke is funny lol


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, I'll believe that when i see HL3 .... err I mean Gemini....

Like steam/valve caselabs can't count to 3 ( m8/m10/th10/tx10-d/tx10-v - m8a/th10a/tx10 )

Gemini was supposed to be v3. But like steam/valve they can't count to 3....


----------



## Barefooter

I was waiting for Gemini since like 2013... finally couldn't wait any longer and just bought a THW10


----------



## DarthBaggins

But they do count better than Microsoft







lol


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> But they do count better than Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I guess that's SOMETHING to be proud of, lol.


----------



## Trestles126

Getting there so stoked with Jims work can't wait to have in hand! S8 rebuild with pedestal and dual loop. more pics in my build thread. here are the mock ups and then the actual res and distribution plate jim at clockwerks is finishing up. along with pedestal I painted motherboard slots and sata ports black. went from copper blocks to solid nickel and upgraded my 780s to 980tis. the loop will have two 360s up front in the S8 for the gpus and 2 monsta occool 360s in the pedestal for the cpu ram and mosfet.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> But they do count better than Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Not to mention they build a product they can actually be proud of... so that's something else they have on Microsoft.


----------



## Biggu

First official spotting of the Gemini case in the wild. Caselabs really took inspiration on the beige box to heart on this one.


----------



## alltheGHz

The simplicity, the beige, it... it's beautiful.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> The simplicity, the beige, it... it's beautiful.


Just like 1998 cases all over again, that's the Retro look


----------



## ckoons1

ok guys. need opinions please

TH10 (non A) with pedestal vs STH10 ?

THX


----------



## zumppjr96

Just finished my SM8 build today. And by finished, I mean temporarily not changing the build until I see fit to add or upgrade. I will update and link my build log in the near future. Let me know what you think.



^Better pics to follow, waiting for access to a friends Canon


----------



## ckoons1

very clean . I like it.


----------



## emsj86

Very nice looks good. Reminds me of how I had my loop before. Very clean


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Just finished my SM8 build today. And by finished, I mean temporarily not changing the build until I see fit to add or upgrade. I will update and link my build log in the near future. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Better pics to follow, waiting for access to a friends Canon


Nice and clean! The way EVERY build should be clean!


----------



## Daggi

My new THW10 build is temporary up and running. Still have some work to do with cable management and water loops.
Don't want to make any unnecessary holes in the case before I'm certain on how i want my loops. I'm going to have fun working with that during the Christmas holidays


----------



## Daggi

And this is the cable mess in the back


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> My new THW10 build is temporary up and running. Still have some work to do with cable management and water loops.
> Don't want to make any unnecessary holes in the case before I'm certain on how i want my loops. I'm going to have fun working with that during the Christmas holidays


nice res mounts!


----------



## springs113

Are those the singularity res mounts?


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Are those the singularity res mounts?


Yes, It's the Ethereal dual mount,


----------



## Trestles126

Frothing can't wait to get these for my S8 build took a lot of back and forth and measuring but Jim got it spot on

Dual loop resivoir and distribution mid plate for my s8 pedestal build


Got my sleeved cables in from ensourced as well and ordered all my stainless 12mm tubing


----------



## Deeptek

Anyone got some PPCs codes that will work after the Holidays?


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Anyone got some PPCs codes that will work after the Holidays?


I think "OCN55" may still get you a 5.5% discount, but there is a minimum purchase requirement for it to be accepted.
I am not sure what that minimum is, but I believe it is in the hundred(s).

Good luck.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> I think "OCN55" may still get you a 5.5% discount, but there is a minimum purchase requirement for it to be accepted.
> I am not sure what that minimum is, but I believe it is in the hundred(s).
> 
> Good luck.


OCN55 works all year round. The minimum, should be 50$

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks Gents..

Got a new build coming up. Saw a spend over 500 and get 10% off but I think that was a Thanksgiving or Xmas thing.


----------



## X-Nine

I'm not sure if the discount applies to cases on their site (it may, but I know at one time they had talked about not doing that anymore).


----------



## smithydan

Doesn't work on cases... I tried numerous times lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Thanks Gents..
> 
> Got a new build coming up. Saw a spend over 500 and get 10% off but I think that was a Thanksgiving or Xmas thing.


Gabe just posted a 10% Off in the watercooling forum for PPC









TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Gabe just posted a 10% Off in the watercooling forum for PPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


You da man.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> You da man.


No problem Champ









TCO


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pn1xiNOaj



https://imageshack.com/i/pmxp3q4Gj


----------



## smithydan

Is it that caselabs is lazy, manufacturing cost or there is something against 140mm fans?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Is it that caselabs is lazy, manufacturing cost or there is something against 140mm fans?


Why would you say that? Most of their cases are able to use 140mm fans without issue, either as a built in feature, or through drop in radiator mounts or flex bays.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Is it that caselabs is lazy, manufacturing cost or there is something against 140mm fans?


exactly what @WhiteWulfe said.

if you look at the case lab pictures carefully, you can see they have the holes for the 140mm and 120mm


----------



## SteezyTN

AQUITY is finished, and I couldn't be any happier!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> AQUITY is finished, and I couldn't be any happier!


I like the CPU part, it makes it seems like a continuos line


----------



## emsj86

Build is finished will post next week or what will be changed lol. Looks good man


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Build is finished will post next week or what will be changed lol. Looks good man


No. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Is it that caselabs is lazy, manufacturing cost or there is something against 140mm fans?


ew, 140mm


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why would you say that? Most of their cases are able to use 140mm fans without issue, either as a built in feature, or through drop in radiator mounts or flex bays.


I am not sure what happened here, but this was a post I had typed up long ago in response to a Nova X2M

My original post was at @khemist
"what temps are you getting?"


----------



## alltheGHz

Every few months I flip the panels on my case- i.e, I'll have the window side on for a while, then switch over to the vented side, giving it a new look. I just switched my S5 from the vented, grey side to the window and it looks like a totally new PC. If you guys have a vented/window setup I highly recommend it.

Merry Christmas guys, and thank you so much for all the help and support with my projects.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No. I'm not made of money.


I hear ya there. Honestly wish I didn't have so much invested in Rafs as I would like to get a small case labs case or hexgeR


----------



## ali13245

Does anyone know if an ATX power supply is compatible with the BH4 case?


----------



## Trestles126

No it is not. Sfx only


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> No it is not. Sfx only


Oh alright, Thanks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Dear Caselabs, I am ready for my Caselabs Calender Shoot









Did some paint-prep work for the S3 with Pedestal. Rads, Light Bars.

More in the Siggy.




TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Is that a barn?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is that a barn?


Its my dads workshop in the country.

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is that a barn?
> 
> 
> 
> Its my dads workshop in the *country*.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Aka a barn.?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Aka a barn.?












Sure.

TCO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Aka a barn.?


Barns are typically used to store things, shelter animals, that kind of thing. Workshops are geared around the use of several machines and keeping areas clear to use said machines, and in larger (or more organized or smaller sized item) workshops can have several different rooms each with a specific phase of construction assigned to them (lumber storage, odds and ends storage, machinery for getting wood to workable dimensions and/or finishes (table saw, planer, etc), usually a workbench or two for assembling items (typically with a section nearby for the eighteen billion types of clamps one could have, as well as fastening tools), and a finishing area (usually well ventilated so you don't get high on stain fumes)... Etc etc). Only thing similar bwtween a workshop and a barn is that they're both typically built out of wood. Interior and exterior designs and sizes are typically very, very different between the two. In a workshop, you also try to minimize loss of space to things like beams where a barn you might not worry as much about such things because you're storing items, not moving sheets of lumber that are upwards of 5'x10', an inch thick, and weighing a lot. It would really suck if you were swinging a sheet of plywood around to get it onto a table saw and it went THUNK against a beam, as an example.

.... Please note this is just from reading a LOT as well as old memories of what shop class looked like, not actual experience. I also jumped in between cabinet making, furniture making, and random woodworking kind of workshops in my description, and probably got a few things wrong in the process.

Tl;dr: there's a huge difference between a barn and a workshop.


----------



## fast_fate

Hope Everyone had a Safe and Merry Festive Season









Quick testing of some LED wiring I've been working on.
A Case Labs Owners Club Exclusive - well at least before the pics get posted in the build log








The LEDs are individually addressable and controlled on an Art-Net DMX network. The lighting system has unlimited tricks up it's sleeve, just initial testing going here


----------



## TheCautiousOne

That is pimpin'

TCO


----------



## emsj86

Wow that's is something


----------



## MR-e

^Picture taking skills are top notch, especially those night shots!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That is pimpin'
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Wow that's is something


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> ^Picture taking skills are top notch, especially those night shots!


Thanks Guys









Here's how the cables were routed to the top








Lighting on the left
Fans in the middle
Temp Sensors on the right.
More in the build log


----------



## Wiz766

Got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the cables were routed to the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting on the left
> Fans in the middle
> Temp Sensors on the right.
> More in the build log


Woah that in gorgeous. Good work!


----------



## Mega Man

i hate/ envy you and love oyu all at the same time :"/


----------



## Deeptek

Hope you guys get a case that can fit ITX and WC parts into a small form factor. Would love to see something like the bullet grown in a just a few more liters and a vertical orientation. 20L footprint with 2x 240 support would be great. I just built a ITX system and went with another company because of this. Would love to see a solution to this in the future for you all!


----------



## MR-e

^Wouldn't the Nova series fit the bill?


----------



## Mega Man

If they had made the matx it would (for me and many other home servers)


----------



## Trestles126

My nova mitx


----------



## Trestles126

Here's a guy that stuffed a matx in a nova

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536494/nightmare-caselabs-sm5-into-matx-nova-x2m/60#post_25502707


----------



## Mega Man

you can stuff what you want. i cant stuff my nas into a nova and increase it to a matx there is not enough room for the hdds


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

So M8's are rare now??? To think I just ripped mine apart to build Nova X2M


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Pedestal is coming together.






TCO


----------



## MR-e

Love me those eLoops, I'm ruined and can't use any other fan now for aesthetics.


----------



## Kimir

I'm with you on that, their sound isn't unpleasant either.
The EK I tried on my bench table are not bad, but I prefer the eloop in terms of aesthetics, definitely. Plus some of my EK make an irritating noise.


----------



## MR-e

I just use them in Push config with extended rad space to avoid needing push/pull. I did some testing in Pull and that was a no-go, the buzz was too unpleasant.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Diggin the Stealth Mount for the S3.



TCO


----------



## Mega Man

But do you have the super stealth mount?


----------



## NeeqOne

Can someone from Caselabs tell me how my package heading to Towson, MD is scheduled for delivery today in Seattle, WA?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Can someone from Caselabs tell me how my package heading to Towson, MD is scheduled for delivery today in Seattle, WA?


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That doesn't sound good.


Yes it does not sound good at all. I have sent a couple of emails to Caselabs to intercept the package and redirect it, but no one is responding to me. If the package end up missing or stolen, I will still get my money or a replacement. I just want Caselabs to act fast and turn things around.


----------



## Biggu

sorry to hear NeeqOne, I wonder if they gave you the wrong tracking or if the shipping company got a mixup in their system.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> sorry to hear NeeqOne, I wonder if they gave you the wrong tracking or if the shipping company got a mixup in their system.


I just hope this get sorted out asap.


----------



## AllGamer

Sorry to hear that @NeeqOne

Yeah, shipping is not CaseLabs strongest point, they are great guys, awesome case builder and fantastic customer service, but when it comes to shipping you are not alone.
Myself and other guys here had their own share of shipment _Ooops!_

I hope they can catch / fix your shipment on time.


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone else get door rattle from the hinge side?


----------



## NeeqOne

I have been disturbing UPS for the past 3 days. I hope someone from Caselabs step in and continue from there. As soon as I saw my package was Portland, OR, I knew something was definitely wrong.


----------



## NeeqOne

Jason is off to the office and will look into the issue once there. I hope this package is intercepted quickly.


----------



## ruffhi

Neeqone ... Didn't you just move? Is this getting sent to your old address?


----------



## NeeqOne

I just moved from Seattle, WA to Towson, MD about 4 weeks ago. However, the shipping address on my order was my new address. The billing address was however my old address in Seattle, WA.

I guess someone at Caselabs assumed the billing and shipping address were the same. This is business and such mistakes can be costly.


----------



## NeeqOne

This is getting frustrating and annoying. No one is giving me any updates. I called and was told I will be updated via email. It has been more than 4 hours and still nothing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> This is getting frustrating and annoying. No one is giving me any updates. I called and was told I will be updated via email. It has been more than 4 hours and still nothing.


I made an offer on ebay for a gpu and I feel the same way. The suspense is killing me.

TCO


----------



## NeeqOne

Package has finally been intercepted. I can now focus on a meeting I have in a few hours time. It seems I will have to wait for about 2 weeks to receive the items. This is not fun at all.


----------



## leighspped

my caster kit just arrived for my sma10. can I install it with everything installed (4x140 rad, pump, power supply)? thanks


----------



## Mega Man

You can. But as with everything there are risks


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Package has finally been intercepted. I can now focus on a meeting I have in a few hours time. It seems I will have to wait for about 2 weeks to receive the items. This is not fun at all.


Sorry to hear, but im glad it got intercepted.


----------



## Cozmo85

Just built for a customer!





i7-6700k with h100i v2 (barely fits)
z270x ultra gigabyte board with rgb led header
32gb ram
titan xp

Put some ml120 pwm fans in the front. Thing is great.

need to clean the windows before delivery lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just built for a customer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-6700k with h100i v2 (barely fits)
> z270x ultra gigabyte board with rgb led header
> 32gb ram
> titan xp
> 
> Put some ml120 pwm fans in the front. Thing is great.
> 
> need to clean the windows before delivery lol.


Looks awesome! I really want one for the office now.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know what can be used to touch up a case? I have an old Case-Labs case that need painted in certain areas, Not sure sure what paint to use with the existing paint.


----------



## Fyrwulf

They're not painted, they're powder coated.


----------



## Mega Man

They can send you some touch up paint. But iirc they charge for shipping (imo it is fine)

(For black anyway)


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They can send you some touch up paint. But iirc they charge for shipping (imo it is fine)
> 
> (For black anyway)


Ok, Most of it's can not be seen once the case is together, Just annoys me a bit knowing it's their. idk.


----------



## Cozmo85

Take a small panel like slot cover to lowes and have them mix some matte paint?


----------



## AresTheGod

Hi,

I bought a SM8 directly from their store last year, in early December with the "Quick Ship" option.

I tried to mount a radiator (EK XE 480) in the top which have the « Drop-In » option, but it seems the holes are misaligned&#8230;


For the holes to be aligned I have to move the mount a bit like this


But then it doesn't fit in the case&#8230;
Did I miss something when I tried to mount it?

Thanks,


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I bought a SM8 directly from their store last year, in early December with the "Quick Ship" option.
> 
> I tried to mount a radiator (EK XE 480) in the top which have the « Drop-In » option, but it seems the holes are misaligned&#8230;
> 
> 
> For the holes to be aligned I have to move the mount a bit like this
> 
> 
> But then it doesn't fit in the case&#8230;
> Did I miss something when I tried to mount it?
> 
> Thanks,


You do have the drop in facing the wrong way, if the rad is going inside the case. If your using an extended top you will need the barb version of the drop-in.


----------



## AresTheGod

I'm not using an extended top... Just got a simple (yet big enough for me







) SM8. I sent an email at Caslabs a while ago but it didn't help me, so I re send it 2 days ago, but still didn't get any answer


----------



## ruffhi

I ordered a new S5 Front Chassis Section on Dec 21st ... got an email saying it had shipped today ... Jan 11th. 21 days since the order ... or 3-4 weeks as advertised!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> I'm not using an extended top... Just got a simple (yet big enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) SM8. I sent an email at Caslabs a while ago but it didn't help me, so I re send it 2 days ago, but still didn't get any answer


I would measure those fan holes. It's hard to tell from picture, I would make sure their 120mm and they didn't send you the 140mm plate meant for another case(they seem a bit large for 120mm).

Not sure where my SM8 plate is but I didn't have an issues mounting EK radiators to it. My guess is they sent you the wrong plate.


----------



## RedRover

Can someone with a Case Labs SMA8 help me out with a question. I was thinking of replacing my 480 and 240 in the bottom with a 560/280 setup. I was going to put my two AQ6 Pros in the bottom flex bays, and it looks like I'll have plenty of room for that, but I'm not sure If I'd have the room if I went with the larger rads.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Biggu

I think you might JUST have the room to do it.


Ignore the mess but here is a photo of my 560 in the bottom of my SMA8 and if you look at the front you can see the spacing available.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRover*
> 
> Can someone with a Case Labs SMA8 help me out with a question. I was thinking of replacing my 480 and 240 in the bottom with a 560/280 setup. I was going to put my two AQ6 Pros in the bottom flex bays, and it looks like I'll have plenty of room for that, but I'm not sure If I'd have the room if I went with the larger rads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I can almost unequivocally state that you won't have room if you go with a 560. The Aquaero 6 brackets are going to be too long, they'll hit the rad. Now, I didn't do a full measurement, but eyeballing it with the mount on, and seeing where the placement of the flexbays are in relation to where the ports would be, I can almost gauarantee it won't work, and even if it does work, they'll be a pain to access. Not sure if you've ever had to do wiring work on an Aquaero in a tight space with little visibility, but it's not fun.

Personally I think the Aquaeros would look better up top, but that's just a subjective thing.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I can almost unequivocally state that you won't have room if you go with a 560. The Aquaero 6 brackets are going to be too long, they'll hit the rad. Now, I didn't do a full measurement, but eyeballing it with the mount on, and seeing where the placement of the flexbays are in relation to where the ports would be, I can almost gauarantee it won't work, and even if it does work, they'll be a pain to access. Not sure if you've ever had to do wiring work on an Aquaero in a tight space with little visibility, but it's not fun.
> 
> Personally I think the Aquaeros would look better up top, but that's just a subjective thing.


This is the same question I was going to be asking and this is the answer I was looking for. I have a 560 and a 280 in the bottom of my SMA8 I was wondering if it would fit in the bottom. Now more regrets I didn't buy the SMA8 bigger brother...lol

Thanks big time Jason


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRover*
> 
> Can someone with a Case Labs SMA8 help me out with a question. I was thinking of replacing my 480 and 240 in the bottom with a 560/280 setup. I was going to put my two AQ6 Pros in the bottom flex bays, and it looks like I'll have plenty of room for that, but I'm not sure If I'd have the room if I went with the larger rads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Not a sma8 but I stuffed my aquaero 6 in the pedestal of my s8 with 2 Monsta 360 radiators it was a tite fit and I ended up modding the A6 bracket to make it fit with the radiator mount. I then wired all my extensions into the A6 fan bays that go to my aquacomputer 9 way fan splitters that way I could add fans to the splitters and not have to worry about wiring the a6


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I ordered a new S5 Front Chassis Section on Dec 21st ... got an email saying it had shipped today ... Jan 11th. 21 days since the order ... or 3-4 weeks as advertised!


Means I still have four more weeks until my case will ship.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is the same question I was going to be asking and this is the answer I was looking for. I have a 560 and a 280 in the bottom of my SMA8 I was wondering if it would fit in the bottom. Now more regrets I didn't buy the SMA8 bigger brother...lol
> 
> Thanks big time Jason


You could always do a quick mod, I know someone had a 560 at the bottom with the controller(It was modded though). It is possible if you due some cutting and drilling.


----------



## RedRover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I can almost unequivocally state that you won't have room if you go with a 560. The Aquaero 6 brackets are going to be too long, they'll hit the rad. Now, I didn't do a full measurement, but eyeballing it with the mount on, and seeing where the placement of the flexbays are in relation to where the ports would be, I can almost gauarantee it won't work, and even if it does work, they'll be a pain to access. Not sure if you've ever had to do wiring work on an Aquaero in a tight space with little visibility, but it's not fun.
> 
> Personally I think the Aquaeros would look better up top, but that's just a subjective thing.


Thanks for the unequivocal answer.









To be honest, I'm not sure what I'm going to do I haven't even broke the packing tape on the shipping box yet!







I'm still in the process of breaking down the 900D, and when it's empty, I'm taking it out back totally going all Office Space on that POS.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I can almost unequivocally state that you won't have room if you go with a 560. The Aquaero 6 brackets are going to be too long, they'll hit the rad. Now, I didn't do a full measurement, but eyeballing it with the mount on, and seeing where the placement of the flexbays are in relation to where the ports would be, I can almost gauarantee it won't work, and even if it does work, they'll be a pain to access. Not sure if you've ever had to do wiring work on an Aquaero in a tight space with little visibility, but it's not fun.
> 
> Personally I think the Aquaeros would look better up top, but that's just a subjective thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the unequivocal answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure what I'm going to do I haven't even broke the packing tape on the shipping box yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the process of breaking down the 900D, and when it's empty, I'm taking it out back totally going all Office Space on that POS.
Click to expand...

Video must be made! lol

Ah, one of the greatest movies of the 90's.......

Also, may want to make sure everything is okay on your case. While we do pack it as best as we can, you know how shippers like to play "So you think you're a football player" with packages. We would need to know if anything got damaged in transit within 30 days of you receiving it to make a claim is all.


----------



## RedRover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Also, may want to make sure everything is okay on your case. While we do pack it as best as we can, you know how shippers like to play "So you think you're a football player" with packages. We would need to know if anything got damaged in transit within 30 days of you receiving it to make a claim is all.


Ya, I'm anxious to get into it. I just received it yesterday afternoon, so I have a little time. I'm almost done with the tear down, then I'll need to clean up the office good enough to make room for the unboxing event.









Hopefully it will be opened tomorrow or Saturday. I'm pretty motivated to get rolling on all this, as I can't get too much serious work done on my tiny Surface laptop.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I would measure those fan holes. It's hard to tell from picture, I would make sure their 120mm and they didn't send you the 140mm plate meant for another case(they seem a bit large for 120mm).
> 
> Not sure where my SM8 plate is but I didn't have an issues mounting EK radiators to it. My guess is they sent you the wrong plate.


Back when I ordered mine there was only the version with the 'barb cutout' - however it mounts just fine inside the case (with alphacool XT45 480) which I believe is even a little tighter than the EK rad you're running. If the holes on a single fan don't line up - then it's the wrong top.

Just hold a fan up to it and see... easiest test.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRover*
> 
> Can someone with a Case Labs SMA8 help me out with a question. I was thinking of replacing my 480 and 240 in the bottom with a 560/280 setup. I was going to put my two AQ6 Pros in the bottom flex bays, and it looks like I'll have plenty of room for that, but I'm not sure If I'd have the room if I went with the larger rads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I have fit a 480 and a 360 in from of my EVGA 1300G2 on the lower chamber of my SMA8 Panda, look in my log for the pic.
A 280 rad will fit easy peasy. But the 560... I'm not sure the AQ6 will fit in front of that.


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have fit a 480 and a 360 in from of my EVGA 1300G2 on the lower chamber of my SMA8 Panda, look in my log for the pic.
> A 280 rad will fit easy peasy. But the 560... I'm not sure the AQ6 will fit in front of that.


this and the end tank variations will also be a make it or break it for fitting it


----------



## RedRover

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I will stick with the rads I have for now. The bosslady is giving the evil eye every time UPS rolls around, so probably shouldn't poke the bear too much.


----------



## fast_fate

just a nibble to get you Salive8ing


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful!

I see you went with a 360 in the basement instead of the 280 you had at one time.


----------



## Trestles126

Little update on my s8


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I see you went with a 360 in the basement instead of the 280 you had at one time.


Cheers Mate









Yeah at one time I successfully test fitted 420 rads in the pedestal and a 280 in the HDD mid-chamber (basement as you called it)
The 280 in the mid chamber I think had something to do with a plan to mount pumps at the front of that mid-chamber with a reservoir directly above it on the mobo shelf.
BUT plans changed over time.
Now have 4 x 60mm thick, 360mm rads installed









test fitting back in March 2014 - LOL - it's been a long build


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing


Looking good man!









How come one set of fans are blowing in the opposite direction as the other?

Finally finish installing the vinyl on my case.





Im almost done. Just need to do the following:

- GPU/24-pin cables, re-sleeved them
- sleeve the other cables
- make a bracket for the AQ6 and attached to the side window
- Install my noise insulation

And i think... im done


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Looking good man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*How come one set of fans are blowing in the opposite direction as the other?*_
> 
> Finally finish installing the vinyl on my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost done. Just need to do the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - GPU/24-pin cables, re-sleeved them
> - sleeve the other cables
> - make a bracket for the AQ6 and attached to the side window
> - Install my noise insulation
> 
> 
> 
> And i think... im done


Yours is lookin' good too









I debated fan intake/exhaust in different zones and what would be most effective for the cooling system as a whole.
Because the pedestal radiators have intake fans I decided to make the mid-chamber an exhaust zone to try and get rid of as much "used" air as possible before getting to the mobo area and the roof rads. The 2 fans at the rear of mid chamber are exhaust also.
I know those 5 exhaust fans won't get all the "used" air out, but I think I've done best as could be done.

I've tried to supply the roof radiators (exhaust fans) with as much "fresh" air as possible by having the 4 front fans and rear mobo fan as intake + plus the rear panel mesh and the grill below window of the side cover (CPU side).


----------



## ruffhi

Q: What size screws hold the motherboard tray to the supports for a Mercury S5?

Edit: A: 'Replacement motherboard standoffs. _They have 6-32 thread at the base and M3 on top. Package includes ten standoffs and ten black M3 screws_.'


----------



## InfoSeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing


Looking at your machine, I got to thinking "how would it look with Gun Metal Grey Front & Side Snap-On-Panels for the Pedestal?"
Maybe make it look like a pedestal, and break up the monolithic slab look on the front.

I am also building an S8 with Pedestal, but went with the black exterior and some white bits on the inside.
I am considering changing the exterior pedestal panels to gun metal grey... don kno.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoSeeker*
> 
> Looking at your machine, I got to thinking "how would it look with Gun Metal Grey Front & Side Snap-On-Panels for the Pedestal?"
> Maybe make it look like a pedestal, and break up the monolithic slab look on the front.
> 
> I am also building an S8 with Pedestal, but went with the black exterior and some white bits on the inside.
> I am considering changing the exterior pedestal panels to gun metal grey... don kno.


Each to their own for ideas and taste








It's part of the CaseLabs appeal - easy customization of panels and parts.

I'm all for the all white sterile look on the exterior








In fact it annoys me that I never bothered to paint/powder coat the face plates of the bay devices white. That square of black looks out of place to me








Will add to list of jobs to sort out during it's first major service.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Finally finish installing the vinyl on my case.
> 
> 
> 
> And i think... im done


Yeah "done" is such a nebulous concept.

Vinyl looks fantastic, and the perspective in that shot makes it look like it's six feet tall!


----------



## Deeptek

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing






The build looks great! I will say that I am not a fan of the generic "graffiti" style font on the rads.. Really think it takes away from the cleanliness of the build.


----------



## RedRover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*


Looking amazing.







I'm especially digging the plain white lights. Seems like everything is RGB bling lately, which isn't bad, just a lot of mfg's focusing on that bit. I like the clean look you have going there. It makes the rad stand out, but I'm guessing that's what you intended.

Is that a full size custom window, or is the side panel off?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> The build looks great! I will say that I am not a fan of the generic "graffiti" style font on the rads.. Really think it takes away from the cleanliness of the build.


Sweet








Each to their own on style and taste








FWIW I did ponder on the font for quite a while and I'm really happy with how it turned out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRover*
> 
> Looking amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm especially digging the plain white lights. Seems like everything is RGB bling lately, which isn't bad, just a lot of mfg's focusing on that bit. I like the clean look you have going there. It makes the rad stand out, but I'm guessing that's what you intended.
> 
> Is that a full size custom window, or is the side panel off?


Cheers
The lights are fully addressable RGB which is controlled over Ethernet, and has wireless output to control any (up to 1024 fixtures) DMX lights or fixtures within 50 meters - cabinet lighting, seasonal lights ect ect.

In pics the windows are off
BUT I have modified the side panels and increased the window size so top of the window border is now the same height as the border between the window and lower grill section.
That was done so the top rad/s are fully visible when sitting at my desk


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing


Love the build, beautifully done, especially the GPU cables. They look like they are falling from the sky.


----------



## fast_fate

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's all appreciated









Likely my final post for *S*_alive_*8* in here...
Made a video today to celebrate the build completion.
Enjoy


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> just a nibble to get you Salive8ing


Wish you still buy that EK Pump Top.

That is one super Clean build. One question why the fan bracket above the motherboard? You can install install a fan without it.

My Upcoming Build it going to be a nightmare with all the wires I have to deal with.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Wish you still buy that EK Pump Top.
> 
> That is one super Clean build. One question why the fan bracket above the motherboard? You can install install a fan without it.
> 
> My Upcoming Build it going to be a nightmare with all the wires I have to deal with.


you got to be keep the enthusiasm level up once you start a full custom wire job, that's for sure









I wanted the front fans to all be shrouded. after the modded flex-bay on the power switch side was done (and looked great) the rear fan looked out of place without a shroud of it's own.
So the rear fan shroud is purely for aesthetics and to match the other fans in the mobo chamber.

Long live the king !!! king of pump tops that is. Indeed, it is one discontinued product that many people wish was still available, myself included


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> you got to be keep the enthusiasm level up once you start a full custom wire job, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the front fans to all be shrouded. after the modded flex-bay on the power switch side was done (and looked great) the rear fan looked out of place without a shroud of it's own.
> So the rear fan shroud is purely for aesthetics and to match the other fans in the mobo chamber.
> 
> Long live the king !!! king of pump tops that is. Indeed, it is one discontinued product that many people wish was still available, myself included


I thought as much, I did look for awhile to see if anyone still sells it, including Ebay. I came up with nothing. EK should really bring that top back.


----------



## IT Diva

Well gang,

It looks like I'm on the "Group W Bench" again, . . . . . (Waiting on fulfillment and an Alice's Restaurant reference)

Thanks to fast_fate's completion of Saliv8 and great photography skills, I've finally gotten past a few months of burnout and come up with a plan to "fix" my S8 build that to me, looks wayyyy toooo much like a jack-in-the-box with the hand crank on the side missing.

Will be taking the two 240 rads out of the top and ditching the extended top for a full window top, while adding a ped with the two XT45 - 360 rads that I was going to use in the S5 builds that got replaced with UT60 - 360's.

Will also be replacing the dual front windows with a single full width front window like in the S8S / S5 builds, and enlarging the side panel windows higher, so that the upper edge matches up closely with the upper edge height of the big front window, like on my S8S build. Got a few other smaller plans, like ditching the LEDs in the res's for cathodes. With clear coolant, the LEDs were nice, but obviously suck big-time with the colored liquid.

This is my S8 with the dual front windows, notice that the side windows are a full inch+ lower at the top than the front windows:


.

Here's the S8S, where the side windows match nicely to the front window, . . . I really like how this looks, and want to have the S8 sharing this same look:



And what's really odd, is that the top edge of the S8's XL window is actually much more in line with the top edge of the front window / flexbays, . . . . don't know why they didn't keep that same topline for the ventilated/window panel:



It's nice to feel excited about building again, . . waiting for each little parts order to come

Darlene


----------



## NeeqOne

I have received my S8 pedestal but I ordered the wrong front cover for my pedestal. I wanted to order the Solid Front Cover but ended ordering the Standard Front Cover with Solid Bay Cover. Anyone wants to trade a Solid Front Cover for a Standard Front Cover with Solid Bay Cover? The color is black.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I have received my S8 pedestal but I ordered the wrong front cover for my pedestal. I wanted to order the Solid Front Cover but ended ordering the Standard Front Cover with Solid Bay Cover. Anyone wants to trade a Solid Front Cover for a Standard Front Cover with Solid Bay Cover? The color is black.


As long as it still sealed Case-Labs will accept returns. Just tell them you order the wrong front and see what they can do for you.


----------



## NeeqOne

I have contacted KC. Just waiting for his reply.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I have contacted KC. Just waiting for his reply.


Their very good and help their customers out. Give them a few days and they should give a option or two.


----------



## NeeqOne

I guess they have a lot of orders. If I don't hear from him next week, I will give them a call.


----------



## Revan654

Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605749/build-log-project-ice-dragon-caselabs-s8s-z170-watercooled-i7-6700k-gtx-1080-4k

Starting to re-build my S8S (4K Gaming Rig). Here is my First officially bend (Never done bending before).


----------



## NeeqOne

I have started work on the pedestal.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I have started work on the pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It has an interesting look to it, but I would expect that you'd get better performance with P-P on the 360 rads and drop the 240.

It's not getting any fresh air, and the exhaust space between the 240 and 360 is just going to hurt airflow thru the 360 that is getting fresh air.

Darlene


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It has an interesting look to it, but I would expect that you'd get better performance with P-P on the 360 rads and drop the 240.
> 
> It's not getting any fresh air, and the exhaust space between the 240 and 360 is just going to hurt airflow thru the 360 that is getting fresh air.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks for the advice. I didn't even take that into consideration.

Edit. I believe I can increase air flow by putting tow more fans at the front.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It has an interesting look to it, but I would expect that you'd get better performance with P-P on the 360 rads and drop the 240.
> 
> It's not getting any fresh air, and the exhaust space between the 240 and 360 is just going to hurt airflow thru the 360 that is getting fresh air.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I didn't even take that into consideration.
Click to expand...

Before I finally decided on going with a ped for my S8 facelift, I looked at as many builds as I could find with good pics, and decided on P-P on a pair of 360's with 3 X 120 fans mounted under the bottom panel as well as the 2 X 120's at the rear to generate maximum air flow thru the rads.

I have casters, so there's plenty of space below the bottom panel for 25mm thick fans with room for air to move away from them.

Small air guides front to back would keep exhausted air from exiting the sides and being drawn back into the rads.

I didn't see anyone add fans thru the bottom panel, but some of the rigs I saw should have.

Darlene


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Before I finally decided on going with a ped for my S8 facelift, I looked at as many builds as I could find with good pics, and decided on P-P on a pair of 360's with 3 X 120 fans mounted under the bottom panel as well as the 2 X 120's at the rear to generate maximum air flow thru the rads.
> 
> I have casters, so there's plenty of space below the bottom panel for 25mm thick fans with room for air to move away from them.
> 
> Small air guides front to back would keep exhausted air from exiting the sides and being drawn back into the rads.
> 
> I didn't see anyone add fans thru the bottom panel, but some of the rigs I saw should have.
> 
> Darlene


I am using casters too. What I am going to do is to cut a hole on the bottom panel and mount the 240 rad there in P-P. That way I will be pushing fresh air through the rad. I guess this should be the best possible solution.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*


I like the bend. A lot. Very nice. The end on the left appears to have a nick in it ... is it flush?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Before I finally decided on going with a ped for my S8 facelift, I looked at as many builds as I could find with good pics, and decided on P-P on a pair of 360's with 3 X 120 fans mounted under the bottom panel as well as the 2 X 120's at the rear to generate maximum air flow thru the rads.
> 
> I have casters, so there's plenty of space below the bottom panel for 25mm thick fans with room for air to move away from them.
> 
> Small air guides front to back would keep exhausted air from exiting the sides and being drawn back into the rads.
> 
> I didn't see anyone add fans thru the bottom panel, but some of the rigs I saw should have.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I am using casters too. What I am going to do is to cut a hole on the bottom panel and mount the 240 rad there in P-P. That way I will be pushing fresh air through the rad. I guess this should be the best possible solution.
Click to expand...

You could try that, the bottom panel is available by itself for ~$20 if it doesn't work out so well.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I like the bend. A lot. Very nice. The end on the left appears to have a nick in it ... is it flush?


Thanks. That was just after I cut and bent it. I haven't filled the ends down yet for the fittings. Had to use some water to remove the bending insert.


----------



## AllGamer

Your built is Looking Great! and Welcome Back!

I'm too finally got some free time to resume my build, since the holidays I've been very busy every weekend, and definitely no mood to build anything after coming back tired from work during weekdays.

I'm hoping to at least get the new build functional, then I can slowly do the rest of the touch up and cable sleeving later, and wait for the remaining missing items to arrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well gang,
> 
> It looks like I'm on the "Group W Bench" again, . . . . . (Waiting on fulfillment and an Alice's Restaurant reference)
> 
> Thanks to fast_fate's completion of Saliv8 and great photography skills, I've finally gotten past a few months of burnout and come up with a plan to "fix" my S8 build that to me, looks wayyyy toooo much like a jack-in-the-box with the hand crank on the side missing.
> 
> Will be taking the two 240 rads out of the top and ditching the extended top for a full window top, while adding a ped with the two XT45 - 360 rads that I was going to use in the S5 builds that got replaced with UT60 - 360's.
> 
> Will also be replacing the dual front windows with a single full width front window like in the S8S / S5 builds, and enlarging the side panel windows higher, so that the upper edge matches up closely with the upper edge height of the big front window, like on my S8S build. Got a few other smaller plans, like ditching the LEDs in the res's for cathodes. With clear coolant, the LEDs were nice, but obviously suck big-time with the colored liquid.
> 
> This is my S8 with the dual front windows, notice that the side windows are a full inch+ lower at the top than the front windows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's the S8S, where the side windows match nicely to the front window, . . . I really like how this looks, and want to have the S8 sharing this same look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's really odd, is that the top edge of the S8's XL window is actually much more in line with the top edge of the front window / flexbays, . . . . don't know why they didn't keep that same topline for the ventilated/window panel:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to feel excited about building again, . . waiting for each little parts order to come
> 
> Darlene


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Your built is Looking Great! and Welcome Back!
> 
> I'm too finally got some free time to resume my build, since the holidays I've been very busy every weekend, and definitely no mood to build anything after coming back tired from work during weekdays.
> 
> I'm hoping to at least get the new build functional, then I can slowly do the rest of the touch up and cable sleeving later, and wait for the remaining missing items to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well gang,
> 
> It looks like I'm on the "Group W Bench" again, . . . . . (Waiting on fulfillment and an Alice's Restaurant reference)
> 
> Thanks to fast_fate's completion of Saliv8 and great photography skills, I've finally gotten past a few months of burnout and come up with a plan to "fix" my S8 build that to me, looks wayyyy toooo much like a jack-in-the-box with the hand crank on the side missing.
> 
> Will be taking the two 240 rads out of the top and ditching the extended top for a full window top, while adding a ped with the two XT45 - 360 rads that I was going to use in the S5 builds that got replaced with UT60 - 360's.
> 
> Will also be replacing the dual front windows with a single full width front window like in the S8S / S5 builds, and enlarging the side panel windows higher, so that the upper edge matches up closely with the upper edge height of the big front window, like on my S8S build. Got a few other smaller plans, like ditching the LEDs in the res's for cathodes. With clear coolant, the LEDs were nice, but obviously suck big-time with the colored liquid.
> 
> This is my S8 with the dual front windows, notice that the side windows are a full inch+ lower at the top than the front windows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's the S8S, where the side windows match nicely to the front window, . . . I really like how this looks, and want to have the S8 sharing this same look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's really odd, is that the top edge of the S8's XL window is actually much more in line with the top edge of the front window / flexbays, . . . . don't know why they didn't keep that same topline for the ventilated/window panel:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to feel excited about building again, . . waiting for each little parts order to come
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

Thanks,

Just took a look at your log, your little S8 seems to be growing bigger by the day.

Has a very unique look to it. Can't wait to see it all together and running.

Darlene


----------



## Chi3fy

Need to update my log, but I finally got a chance to finish up the SM8 build.

Learnt a lot being my first ever water cooling build. So much fun...very addictive!


----------



## NeeqOne

I have finally finished modding the bottom panel of my pedestal. I will be mounting the radiator with the fans soon.


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chi3fy*
> 
> Need to update my log, but I finally got a chance to finish up the SM8 build.
> 
> Learnt a lot being my first ever water cooling build. So much fun...very addictive!


Really nice layout and clean theme. Cable management handled properly.


----------



## NeeqOne

I have reconfigured the pedestal for optimal air flow.






Will installing two more fans at the front be useful at all? This will help decide whether to keep the current front cover or return the Solid Cover. Thanks.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I have reconfigured the pedestal for optimal air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will installing two more fans at the front be useful at all? This will help decide whether to keep the current front cover or return the Solid Cover. Thanks.


It might a little bit, You better off putting those fans on the Radiator for P/P.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It might a little bit, You better off putting those fans on the Radiator for P/P.


I think the grain of running P-P isn't that much. In my previous build, I had the fans on both 360 rads in P-P. I disconnected the fans in pull for a couple of hours and there was only a negligible rise in temps.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I think the grain of running P-P isn't that much. In my previous build, I had the fans on both 360 rads in P-P. I disconnected the fans in pull for a couple of hours and there was only a negligible rise in temps.


Theirs allot to take into account with push/pull. If I have the money I would do P/P at very low rpm's that way I would never hear the fans.


----------



## Revan654

As much as I like the S8S, The one major draw back it always had was space. It's very difficult to place two pumps inside the case and still have it look nice.

This was the best I could come up with. It also seems that 1080 EK blocks are taller compared to the 980 Ti. Which cancelled out dual 360 on the top.

I might move it to my SM8 Case, I'll see what I can do with my S8S tonight. I wanted to stick with small & compact but still have enough room for two D5's.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Theirs allot to take into account with push/pull. If I have the money I would do P/P at very low rpm's that way I would never hear the fans.


The Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Series B12-PS fans are very low noise fans. At ~1300rpm - 1400rpm, they are very inaudible. I have some Corsair SP120s and those make a lot of noise at high rpms.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I like the S8S, The one major draw back it always had was space. It's very difficult to place two pumps inside the case and still have it look nice.
> 
> This was the best I could come up with. It also seems that 1080 EK blocks are taller compared to the 980 Ti. Which cancelled out dual 360 on the top.
> 
> I might move it to my SM8 Case, I'll see what I can do with my S8S tonight. I wanted to stick with small & compact but still have enough room for two D5's.


You should have gone for the S8 if you wanted more space. Nice setup by the way.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> You should have gone for the S8 if you wanted more space. Nice setup by the way.


Thanks, This was years ago, Watercooling wasn't on my map at the time for the S8S.


----------



## Revan654

My SM8 with Dual Peds ^

Going to try something with my SM8 Case Tonight. S8S It's just to tight to put everything in, Fans & Radiator are getting in the way of the drain I had built.

Not sure if I'll use the peds or not, Going to based on what radiators I have. Don't want to spend anymore money on parts for this build.

Currently have available : 480 SR-2 (x1) | 240 SR-2 (x1) | 240 RX (x1) | 360 GTS (x2)


----------



## ckoons1

Hey guys

I have an STH10 case and am installing an Alphacool monsta 480 radiator at the top along with the power supply.

My question is if I install the radiator first while I am waiting for the 480 mounting bracket will I be able to install the bracket when arrives while keeping the loop intact?

Will there be room to slide the bracket into the case in front of the radiator or will I need to wait for the mounting bracket?

THX


----------



## batmanwcm

Hey guys, I'm going to be leaving this club as I've decided to post my Caselabs 2-tone Gunmetal/black S3 for sale. This thread has been the best owner's thread that I've ever been a part of. You guys were always awesome at answering questions and this thread has a level of maturity that I haven't seen in some other owner's threads.

It sucks to leave. I've joined the Parvum Owner's thread thread but I'll probably be back with a Nova X2 one day.

The beautiful S3. It was super hard to find this case. The build quality is second to none.


The new Parvum. I'll be back though.


----------



## Revan654

If Case-Labs didn't have any delays, My case should be shipping any day now. It's week 9 and a few days until it hits Week 10.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have an STH10 case and am installing an Alphacool monsta 480 radiator at the top along with the power supply.
> 
> My question is if I install the radiator first while I am waiting for the 480 mounting bracket will I be able to install the bracket when arrives while keeping the loop intact?
> 
> Will there be room to slide the bracket into the case in front of the radiator or will I need to wait for the mounting bracket?
> 
> THX


No. You need the 480 rad to mount the rad, then you mount the whole thing unto the case.


----------



## ckoons1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> No. You need the 480 rad to mount the rad, then you mount the whole thing unto the case.


Thank you. Greatly appreciate it. Good news bracket is shipped. ☺
Sometimes hard to be patient.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to be leaving this club as I've decided to post my Caselabs 2-tone Gunmetal/black S3 for sale. This thread has been the best owner's thread that I've ever been a part of. You guys were always awesome at answering questions and this thread has a level of maturity that I haven't seen in some other owner's threads.
> 
> It sucks to leave. I've joined the Parvum Owner's thread thread but I'll probably be back with a Nova X2 one day.
> 
> The beautiful S3. It was super hard to find this case. The build quality is second to none.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Parvum. I'll be back though.


Why leave? Some of us have been in here for years and still haven't purchased our first case due to various reasons. Great place, lots of neat builds, and lots of epic ideas.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chi3fy*
> 
> Need to update my log, but I finally got a chance to finish up the SM8 build.
> 
> Learnt a lot being my first ever water cooling build. So much fun...very addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done mate for the first water cooling build you have done. Your SM8 looks stunning, love that you have added the basement to the bottom and the tubing







.


----------



## Chi3fy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumppjr96*
> 
> Really nice layout and clean theme. Cable management handled properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Well done mate for the first water cooling build you have done. Your SM8 looks stunning, love that you have added the basement to the bottom and the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks guys! It is very tempting to do another build *cough* for the wife *cough*... but might sit back and enjoy this one for the time being. Would love to try my hand at clear tube next, should be pretty straight forward after working with 316 Stainless


----------



## adam07510

Time to Start to Build my STH10 with 3 480mm rads + 2XGTX1080


----------



## _Killswitch_

Adam, I love my STH10, and by far my favorite case I have ever own.


----------



## jsutter71

*Love my STH10*


----------



## AllGamer

nice









To be taller than a desk, that is tall.

but not as tall as @Revan654 setup with double pedestal,
when his build is complete, i can already imagine it'll be like the size of a small Book Shelf


----------



## Barefooter

Nice! Love the monitor set-up


----------



## adam07510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Adam, I love my STH10, and by far my favorite case I have ever own.


Can you show me your setup ?!


----------



## _Killswitch_

I can but it isn't finished Bc it a WIP build. I'm air cooling, and robbed one of fans off my cpu cooler last night for my cooler on my current pc


----------



## GoodwinAJ

Mine too!!


----------



## adam07510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I can but it isn't finished Bc it a WIP build. I'm air cooling, and robbed one of fans off my cpu cooler last night for my cooler on my current pc


Why air cooling

This is my old air cooling rig


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taller than a desk, that is tall.
> 
> but not as tall as @Revan654 setup with double pedestal,
> when his build is complete, i can already imagine it'll be like the size of a small Book Shelf


I assume you mean my Gaming Build with SM8 case and not my Main PC Build. Height of my gaming build is around 40".


----------



## _Killswitch_

I like Air cooling, and easier to do too me anyways. I may go watercooling in STH10 down the road but for now just going too stick with air


----------



## emsj86

You mind me asking why get such a big case for air cooling and not say a sm8 or smaller.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> You mind me asking why get such a big case for air cooling and not say a sm8 or smaller.


Although meaningless conjecture as I'm not him...

Because buying something larger than necessary results in easy expansion in the future, and buying just barely big enough results in having to buy another $500-800 case in the future. If you were talking about 'off-the-shelf' cases that are in the $100-200 range I would agree useless excess is unwarranted. However, with CL cases it's not quite the same thing. I'm on my third rebuild of my M8 now and in the process of the second rebuild of my SM8 system.

However, I agree with you that even the SM8 is a pretty good sized case, and more than adequate for 99.9% of air cooled rigs... but having more room than necessary is always better IMO than cramming things in and having to worry about obstructed airflow or overly complex tubing runs.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well kind of like Digi said, sure I'm air cooling now and have a huge case, but if i decide to go crazy i have the case with unlimited room, and 2 because I want the STH10, i decided if i was going to spend the $800 i was going to get one i wanted regardless of the "useless" of said case


----------



## emsj86

Makes sense to me.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> @ShdSteel @AllGamer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605575/sponsored-milspec-ii-a-caselabs-bh4-build
> 
> There's the buildlog for that case. @B NEGATIVE built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better quality pics over there.


Thanks!









He took those pics from Facebook. FB = Dodgy crap compression....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> now that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is some serious nice Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> very Fall Out like theme


Thanks!

Standard size cards fit no problem but the STRIX/Classy cards that are "thick" will struggle.


----------



## Revan654

Looks like Case-Labs is running behind, I'm at Week 10. Zero E-Mail or UPS data from Case-Labs. I will be heading into Week 11 Soon.


----------



## Sindre2104

Its been 2 years, so time for an Upgrade to the S3 system!








I as many others have been waiting for ASUS's new mini itx motherboard, now that it is in the mail it is time to start.

 

Will make a build (upgrade?) log since it involves redoing the entire waterloop.
Here is the original build log


----------



## Iniura

Hey guys, does anybody know why you cant order the Nova X2M right now from the Caselabs website or when can you order it again? It only lets me add to wishlist instead of card, all the resellers don't sell a gun metal one, yeah one but it's not an option for me.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Hey guys, does anybody know why you cant order the Nova X2M right now from the Caselabs website or when can you order it again? It only lets me add to wishlist instead of card, all the resellers don't sell a gun metal one, yeah one but it's not an option for me.


Custom case orders are closed currently and unknown when it will be back.

Black Version: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/quick-ship-nova-x2m-black/


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Hey guys, does anybody know why you cant order the Nova X2M right now from the Caselabs website or when can you order it again? It only lets me add to wishlist instead of card, all the resellers don't sell a gun metal one, yeah one but it's not an option for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom case orders are closed currently and unknown when it will be back.
> 
> Black Version: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/quick-ship-nova-x2m-black/
Click to expand...

Not true.

Case orders are currently open, however the Nova we've opted to have our resellers sell for the time being.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Case orders are currently open, however the Nova we've opted to have our resellers sell for the time being.


I was only looking at SM8 & THW10, Which looks to be in quick ship mode currently. I guess the others can still be customized.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Hey guys, does anybody know why you cant order the Nova X2M right now from the Caselabs website or when can you order it again? It only lets me add to wishlist instead of card, all the resellers don't sell a gun metal one, yeah one but it's not an option for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom case orders are closed currently and unknown when it will be back.
> 
> Black Version: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/quick-ship-nova-x2m-black/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Case orders are currently open, however the Nova we've opted to have our resellers sell for the time being.
Click to expand...

Seems fair enough . . . .

But, . . . . since resellers only want to stock what sells the most, how would one go about getting their X2M in a color that none of the resellers bother to stock? . . . . (erm . . . like white)

I look at Titan Rig's offerings on Amazon sometimes when I need a chuckle, and the number of items in white, I can count on one hand's fingers most of the time.

For people willing to wait, why not offer the white version on the website, since it wouldn't cut into the resellers any, since they never have it.

D.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Case orders are currently open, however the Nova we've opted to have our resellers sell for the time being.


Problem is they don't offer all the configurations like on your website, + they are very bad in giving in specifications in which configuration you can order from there website(resellers), like sometimes it is not known with which top, bay covers doors etc it comes. + only 1 reseller sells a gunmetal one although not in the configuration I would like it + shipping to me is almost as expensive as the whole price of the case that's absurd nand not an option.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Case orders are currently open, however the Nova we've opted to have our resellers sell for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is they don't offer all the configurations like on your website, + they are very bad in giving in specifications in which configuration you can order from there website(resellers), like sometimes it is not known with which top, bay covers doors etc it comes. + only 1 reseller sells a gunmetal one although not in the configuration I would like it + shipping to me is almost as expensive as the whole price of the case that's absurd nand not an option.
Click to expand...

Since Bestcases.eu is our reseller for Europe, I would suggest emailing him and asking if he would be willing to order a Nova X2M in the same configuration you want. On one of his next shipments we could send it along. That would also get you shipping charges that aren't insane.


----------



## NeeqOne

This is my 99.99% completed pedestal.


----------



## Deeptek

Lookin good ;-)


----------



## spyui

Can anyone that have SMA8 case with 2 x gtx 1080 GPU loop tell me what is your water temperature is like when gaming ? I just want to know if its worth it for me to transfer from EVGA DG87 case to SMA8 caselab. My current water temp is delta 16C with 2 x 420m HWL Rad but it is single loop when gaming.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Can anyone that have SMA8 case with 2 x gtx 1080 GPU loop tell me what is your water temperature is like when gaming ? I just want to know if its worth it for me to transfer from EVGA DG87 case to SMA8 caselab. My current water temp is delta 16C with 2 x 420m HWL Rad but it is single loop when gaming.


Well I have a 560 and 280 HW GTS rads and my EVGA 1080 Ftw stay in boost clock the whole time gaming they hardly ever get above 45°C most of the time will stay at low 40 and idle at 25°C both rads in the bottom of section of the case.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> This is my 99.99% completed pedestal.


Should some kind of passthrough for the one hole & Port to a create a drain. Add some u-channel rubber on the other to clean up look on it.


----------



## Barefooter

Just wanted to let all my CaseLabs brothers and sisters know that I just started a build log for my THW10. Come on over check it out and subscribe.

[Build Log] The Big Red "Devastator" CaseLabs THW10


----------



## emsj86

What desk are everyone using for there case labs case. I have a SM8 and looking to buy a fairly in expensive desk that can house my of on top of without being cramped. Figure maybe you guys would have some ideas


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone running DEMCiflex filters with an Sma8 the bottom filters can they be installed on the side of the lower grill between the fans and the side panel? I hate the look of them on the outside but if they have too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeptek

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-140-2-240-280-radiator-side-mount-s3-pedestal/

Will this work for the actual hard drive area on the s3? Any modding involved in making this work?


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone running DEMCiflex filters with an Sma8 the bottom filters can they be installed on the side of the lower grill between the fans and the side panel? I hate the look of them on the outside but if they have too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


https://smile.amazon.com/Silverstone-Filter-Magnet-Cooling-FF123B/dp/B00ARB5E8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486260054&sr=8-1&keywords=silverstone+filter

There are 140mm versions also.


----------



## Revan654

Created four 6-32 thread holes for the res mount. I just made it, The space between the two screws is basically non-existent.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-2-140-2-240-280-radiator-side-mount-s3-pedestal/
> 
> Will this work for the actual hard drive area on the s3? Any modding involved in making this work?


In a word, . . . no

The S5 and S3 were never intended to have rads in the side.

The side mount for the ped would be way to tall and there's no amount of modding gonna get 10 pounds of taters in a 5 pound sack.

I did manage to get 360's in my S5 builds, but it was a pretty major mod, had to cut the intermediate chassis out and used some XSPC rad mounts with a bit of tweaking, couldn't use drop in or side mount brackets, as there was only a couple mm to spare.

Alphacool rads are the narrowest, and they are the only ones this would work with.







Using a similar mod. you may be able to shoehorn a thinner rad into an S3, maybe a 30mm Alphacool . . .

Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

You can but just barely (i have it and another 2 people do as well, but I mean barely )


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone running DEMCiflex filters with an Sma8 the bottom filters can they be installed on the side of the lower grill between the fans and the side panel? I hate the look of them on the outside but if they have too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I run Demciflex filters on the inside of all my fan intake panels on my SMA8 as like you, I did not want them on the outside of the case.

I did not use their standard SMA8 kit though - I ordered a custom set of filters direct from them after I carefully measured the inside dimensions of the panels. My custom/measured filter set are slightly larger than the stock SMA8 kit.

Here were my measurements if you end up ordering a set:

SMA8 Side panel(s) - DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/Black O/D 603mm x 191mm (I/D 573mm x 161mm).

SMA8 Top Panel - DEMCiflex Filter Non-Ferrous Black/Black O/D 603mm x 206mm (I/D 573mm x 176mm).





You can check out a few more photos of my build (with filters installed







) on the Caselabs build gallery: http://www.caselabs-store.com/deja-vu-sma8-by-costas/

Been running them for almost a year now and they really help with dust capture - Easy to clean too...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What desk are everyone using for there case labs case. I have a SM8 and looking to buy a fairly in expensive desk that can house my of on top of without being cramped. Figure maybe you guys would have some ideas


Since you seem to be getting crickets on this question (at least in these threads... there is a desk thread somewhere I think)...



Desks are custom Parsons desks with gray powder coated MDF tops from Room&Board. They can be made to any size and have about ~20 top options and 6-7 leg/frame styles...

As 'cheap' as ~$350 for a smaller one with a glass top, and as high as $2K+ for a large one with a marble/quartz/hardwood top.

Mine were about $1200 for both (60"X30" and 72"X30") including shipping... but that was 5 years ago so it's probably more now.

Not the cheapest option and could be made locally for much less considering how simple they are - but I was buying several other pieces of "real" furniture at the time and it's the same cost to have 2 pieces delivered as 20 so I threw these into the order _just cuz_.









Don't have my M8 or SM8 on my desk... but either could fit without an issue.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Just wanted to let all my CaseLabs brothers and sisters know that I just started a build log for my THW10. Come on over check it out and subscribe.
> 
> [Build Log] The Big Red "Devastator" CaseLabs THW10


It seems everyone is getting their THW10 except me.







. I'm at week 11 going into week 12 later this week.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> In a word, . . . no
> 
> The S5 and S3 were never intended to have rads in the side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The side mount for the ped would be way to tall and there's no amount of modding gonna get 10 pounds of taters in a 5 pound sack.
> 
> I did manage to get 360's in my S5 builds, but it was a pretty major mod, had to cut the intermediate chassis out and used some XSPC rad mounts with a bit of tweaking, couldn't use drop in or side mount brackets, as there was only a couple mm to spare.
> 
> Alphacool rads are the narrowest, and they are the only ones this would work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a similar mod. you may be able to shoehorn a thinner rad into an S3, maybe a 30mm Alphacool . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Thanks!


----------



## NKrader

Couldn't afford an elon Tesla, so i got an Nvidia instead.


----------



## Revan654

I was able to fit two 250 inside a SM8. I didn't think I would be able to.

Even at 250, The MMRS does not fit on the Case-Labs Res mounting plate. Going to have to rethink what res to use with my THW10 build.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to fit two 250 inside a SM8. I didn't think I would be able to.
> 
> Even at 250, The MMRS does not fit on the Case-Labs Res mounting plate. Going to have to rethink what res to use with my THW10 build.


Aqualis please


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can definitely recommend the Aqualis Pro, been a great res for the past couple of years.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I can definitely recommend the Aqualis Pro, been a great res for the past couple of years.


The ones I was considering was Watercool Heatkiller Tube & Aquacomputer.


----------



## NeeqOne

I am using the Aqualis Pro too. It is a very nice reservoir.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I can definitely recommend the Aqualis Pro, been a great res for the past couple of years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I am using the Aqualis Pro too. It is a very nice reservoir.


I just got an Aqualis reservoir myself. I haven't used it yet, the directions show to use one of the front lower ports for a return line, or the center one for a fountain effect. I don't need the fountain effect, but is it ok to use the top center port as the return like NeeqOne is showing?


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I just got an Aqualis reservoir myself. I haven't used it yet, the directions show to use one of the front lower ports for a return line, or the center one for a fountain effect. I don't need the fountain effect, but is it ok to use the top center port as the return like NeeqOne is showing?


This is the instructions from the manual on how to use it without the fountain effect.


----------



## Revan654

I was read some reviews, They said not all the res for aquacomputer are the same size. One might be an inch shorter then the other one. I will be added two res to my build, I'm going to need both to be even, So I can connect both of them.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I was read some reviews, They said not all the res for aquacomputer are the same size. One might be an inch shorter then the other one. I will be added two res to my build, I'm going to need both to be even, So I can connect both of them.


Had plenty... Never ran into this issue at all..


----------



## Revan654

I went WaterCool HeatKiller Tube 200.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> This is the instructions from the manual on how to use it without the fountain effect.


Yes I read that. It says to connect the return to a "lateral connector", I assume that means one of the two outside ports on the base. Your res has a fitting on the top, it looks like you are going have your return line go to there. I was just curious if that would work ok. Have you used the res in that way yet?


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes I read that. It says to connect the return to a "lateral connector", I assume that means one of the two outside ports on the base. Your res has a fitting on the top, it looks like you are going have your return line go to there. I was just curious if that would work ok. Have you used the res in that way yet?


You are right with the connection. I am going for the fountain effect that is why I have the fitting on the top. See this video





the


----------



## Barefooter

Ok now I got it. I thought you had to use the center bottom connector on the base for the fountain effect. It looks like you can use top or bottom center port for the fountain effect. Thanks!


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Ok now I got it. I thought you had to use the center bottom connector on the base for the fountain effect. It looks like you can use top or bottom center port for the fountain effect. Thanks!


You are welcome. Thanks for rep.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Last bit of the misc stuff I need to transition my current build to the S8S I bought are on the way.

I have to say, Amazon Prime shipping has ruined me. Ordered some misc stuff from CaseLabs and Performance-PCs directly and I'm like "Shipping is how much? And I have to wait 5-7 days? What is this madness?!?!".

It has been a while since I haven't been able to just get it from Amazon and use the free 2 day shipping.


----------



## X-Nine

Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.

http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/


You may wish to mention the timeframe people have to order ^_^

Paging @iBruce. I'd also @mention others but I can't remember who was asking for the S3 or S8S.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/
> 
> 
> 
> You may wish to mention the timeframe people have to order ^_^
> 
> Paging @iBruce. I'd also @mention others but I can't remember who was asking for the S3 or S8S.
Click to expand...

We don't have a timeframe yet which is why there's no timeframe mentioned. It'll at least be a month but beyond that is not determined.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/


Oh this is impressive and reminds me of the old cl major props and thanks .

@stren was another whoops NVM there is another bit I can't remember the user name, his avatar is the man who is a unicorn


----------



## VSG

@szeged


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/


Ah yes - and tax time is here as well, making it perfect storm to spend money... again.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Buy a used S8S last week, S8S Limited Run released this week.

My life in a nutshell.


----------



## kovyrshin

Buy a S8s limited, new BH8 released next week









Nah, I'll wait. Still waiting for CPUs to arrive.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/


Make white or two-tone an option, and I'll never be able to resist









D.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two Fan favorites return! We're doing a Limited Run of our Mercury S3 and S8S cases. Both are available in either Black or Gunmetal and will include the Stealth Mount when ordering.
> 
> http://caselabs-store.com/the-mercury-case-line/
> 
> 
> 
> Make white or two-tone an option, and I'll never be able to resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

What she said.


----------



## Mad Monk

Oh yes, what she said -- please oh please.


----------



## X-Nine

Two tone will never come back... Well, I shouldn't say never, in principle at least, but probably never. The strain it puts on production, even with two powder booths running all day really puts us in a hole. White will return at some point, but when that is is anybody's guess.


----------



## HugeTorque

I'm looking to get the sma8 in the near future and am wondering (for sleeving purposes) if my corsair power supply's modular cables are long enough to make it to the motherboard without an extension cable. I was thinking about getting started with the sleeving but if the cables are too short I might make a custom length cable.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two tone will never come back... Well, I shouldn't say never, in principle at least, but probably never. The strain it puts on production, even with two powder booths running all day really puts us in a hole. White will return at some point, but when that is is anybody's guess.


Make me a white one, good sir, . . . . and I'll happily buy some redundant parts in black to get the two-tone


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HugeTorque*
> 
> I'm looking to get the sma8 in the near future and am wondering (for sleeving purposes) if my corsair power supply's modular cables are long enough to make it to the motherboard without an extension cable. I was thinking about getting started with the sleeving but if the cables are too short I might make a custom length cable.


I had custom 30" cables made for my SMA8 build. That was for an EVGA 1000 W G2? Been a while since I built it, but I think the stock cables were onlyl 24".

TCO

Here are some shots of the Cables installed. I had a little slack, but that never hurts.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two tone will never come back... Well, I shouldn't say never, in principle at least, but probably never. The strain it puts on production, even with two powder booths running all day really puts us in a hole. White will return at some point, but when that is is anybody's guess.


With the different colors on the bullet series will we ever see other cases with different colors.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two tone will never come back... Well, I shouldn't say never, in principle at least, but probably never. The strain it puts on production, even with two powder booths running all day really puts us in a hole. White will return at some point, but when that is is anybody's guess.
> 
> 
> 
> With the different colors on the bullet series will we ever see other cases with different colors.
Click to expand...

Probably not on a Magnums, Merlins,, or Mercurys, but on future series, the answer is almost definitely yes. We're also going to be switching out some colors for new ones.


----------



## 1911Savage




----------



## ruffhi

Or gunmetal.


----------



## stocksux

Hello everyone. I'm moving out of a Corsair Air 540 into a shiny new CaseLabs SMA8! Can't wait to get started in the new case! I'm waiting on parts, but here is a sneak peak of the beginning. I'll get a build log together. This will be my second full custom water build.


----------



## Revan654

Week 12 of waiting for my THW10, Still no word when my case will be shipped out.


----------



## Trestles126

few update. got the res mounted drilled the holes in the acrylic and top chasi. used rubber ssd spacers to make it soft mount for vibration. also ran the first tube and cut it to fit.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Some design notes for the next time you make a res like this....

If you have a small pocket around the G1/4 threads on the internal side, you can fill the res and have a small airbubble in the pocket. As it sits now,there will be a much larger airpocket and condensation on the top plate.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some design notes for the next time you make a res like this....
> 
> If you have a small pocket around the G1/4 threads on the internal side, you can fill the res and have a small airbubble in the pocket. As it sits now,there will be a much larger airpocket and condensation on the top plate.


Attaching the pumps with a length of tubing, instead or right under the res will also help with vortexing problems.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some design notes for the next time you make a res like this....
> 
> If you have a small pocket around the G1/4 threads on the internal side, you can fill the res and have a small airbubble in the pocket. As it sits now,there will be a much larger airpocket and condensation on the top plate.


I conveyed that to Jim and was lost in translation. I'm completely aware kinda is what it is now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Attaching the pumps with a length of tubing, instead or right under the res will also help with vortexing problems.


Ya she may be turbulent. If I drop the pumps down which I may have too. It'll be a cluster. On the next mounting positioning down. And he right above plate


----------



## Trestles126

If I can fit it I may get a real shallow male to female extension with plug on top of that to hopeful give a small area for air to gather
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some design notes for the next time you make a res like this....
> 
> If you have a small pocket around the G1/4 threads on the internal side, you can fill the res and have a small airbubble in the pocket. As it sits now,there will be a much larger airpocket and condensation on the top plate.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well my shipment (which was late leaving CaseLabs to start) has been weather delayed by UPS (which is bull**** by the way, all the roads are clear and have been for 2 days) so looks like I might be delayed yet another week since I can only do my swap on my days off since I work form this computer and can't have it down at any other times.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well my shipment (which was late leaving CaseLabs to start) has been weather delayed by UPS (which is bull**** by the way, all the roads are clear and have been for 2 days) so looks like I might be delayed yet another week since I can only do my swap on my days off since I work form this computer and can't have it down at any other times.


Ooh I loath UPS I've had performance pc orders delayed a lot from Florida to Cali do to weather! Up up go south grab a gear


----------



## stocksux

Parts have arrived! Let the build begin!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Ooh I loath UPS I've had performance pc orders delayed a lot from Florida to Cali do to weather! Up up go south grab a gear


Should have paid extra for 2 or 3 day shipping or went with USPS.

I even took some time off tmrw because I wanted to get this project done so if it isn't here tmrw I am going to lose my ****.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well my shipment (which was late leaving CaseLabs to start) has been weather delayed by UPS (which is bull**** by the way, all the roads are clear and have been for 2 days) so looks like I might be delayed yet another week since I can only do my swap on my days off since I work form this computer and can't have it down at any other times.


UPS may have to drive through states that has allot of Snow, I find it takes awhile going from Case-Labs to East Coast (Since it has to go through two sorting areas before it leaves the state).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Ooh I loath UPS I've had performance pc orders delayed a lot from Florida to Cali do to weather! Up up go south grab a gear


I find Fed-EX is the way to go when buying from PPCS. UPS & USPS takes an extra day or two to get the order from them. USPS is expensive when shipping from PPCS. When dealing with Amazon always go with UPS, Fed-Ex has lost atlease six packages from Amazon in a six month period.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Parts have arrived! Let the build begin!


That's allot of silent Wings, I'll be grabbing some my self for my case Fans. Are those the High Speed version?

I went with Corsair ML Pro fans for my rads, Since they out perform BeQuiet in both radiator performance and silence.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> UPS may have to drive through states that has allot of Snow, I find it takes awhile going from Case-Labs to East Coast (Since it has to go through two sorting areas before it leaves the state).


The package is at one of the local centers, got there last night.

Every package that I've ever gotten from UPS has gone through that facility and it was there early enough to be delivered today. The only reason it could have been delayed is if they are backed up or something happened and are using the weather as the excuse because the roads/weather are not the cause.

Perhaps I'm over reacting but I had kinda planned this week around those parts arriving today and this throws everything off.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> The package is at one of the local centers, got there last night.
> 
> Every package that I've ever gotten from UPS has gone through that facility and it was there early enough to be delivered today. The only reason it could have been delayed is if they are backed up or something happened and are using the weather as the excuse because the roads/weather are not the cause.
> 
> Perhaps I'm over reacting but I had kinda planned this week around those parts arriving today and this throws everything off.


Probably backs up. I bet you get it tomorrow. Yea I know how it feels to put in for time off to have it fall through due to something you can't control. I bet it's there tomorrow though. Good luck


----------



## Trestles126

I always try to use usps seems they are the most reliable and my mail guy is cool


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Probably backs up. I bet you get it tomorrow. Yea I know how it feels to put in for time off to have it fall through due to something you can't control. I bet it's there tomorrow though. Good luck


Monday, Unless you pay for Saturday delivery.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> The package is at one of the local centers, got there last night.
> 
> Every package that I've ever gotten from UPS has gone through that facility and it was there early enough to be delivered today. The only reason it could have been delayed is if they are backed up or something happened and are using the weather as the excuse because the roads/weather are not the cause.
> 
> Perhaps I'm over reacting but I had kinda planned this week around those parts arriving today and this throws everything off.


Was their a Destination scan yet? Once that show up you will know for sure it will be delivered the next day (Or Should be). Not sure where your UPS sorting is located at , I been getting all my packages from UPS without any issues this week. You might want to check with UPS and see whats going on with your package.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well, called UPS and they were very helpful (Imagine that said in the most sarcastic method humanly possible).

They did confirm that it won't be delivered tomorrow and I can't pick it up so it's probably going to be Monday or later so it's managed to completely **** my entire schedule for this project.

They won't do any form of compensation and directed me to the seller for it. I not going to ask a refund of shipping from CaseLabs as it really isn't their fault even if it did ship out 2 days later than originally quoted and would have been here on time had it gone out earlier. From what I was told it was a supplier issue on their end that caused the delay (their supplier was over a week late on getting them some parts) so everyone's getting ****ed by shipping these days.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> That's allot of silent Wings, I'll be grabbing some my self for my case Fans. Are those the High Speed version?
> 
> I went with Corsair ML Pro fans for my rads, Since they out perform BeQuiet in both radiator performance and silence.


Definitely going to have to disagree with you. Although I'd like a link to your source. I've found linear airflow at low speeds to be on par with all top quality fans in its class. And noise levels...can't be beat by anything.


----------



## stocksux

Also they are 140mm PWMs rated up to 1000rpm. The 120mm ones are rated up to 1450rpm. I'll be keeping them around 600-800rpm.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Definitely going to have to disagree with you. Although I'd like a link to your source. I've found linear airflow at low speeds to be on par with all top quality fans in its class. And noise levels...can't be beat by anything.


Allot of sites have consider Corsair ML Pro fans the better fan (Silence & performance) & my own personal experience.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Also they are 140mm PWMs rated up to 1000rpm. The 120mm ones are rated up to 1450rpm. I'll be keeping them around 600-800rpm.


If your going to run them at that speed why go with EK? EK rads are higher FPI, It would be a better choice to go with Hardware Labs SR-2.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Allot of sites have consider Corsair ML Pro fans the better fan (Silence & performance) & my own personal experience.


Maybe because they pay them??? Real hard to beat silent typoon fans and the only thing to come close is ek fans


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If your going to run them at that speed why go with EK? EK rads are higher FPI, It would be a better choice to go with Hardware Labs SR-2.


I knots did go with a HWL radiator, but ultimately didn't. This graph is what about pushed me to HWL (been an EK fanboy since I've started) http://imgur.com/jaGlw9R


----------



## stocksux

Also taking into account that the 560mm is only cooling a single GPU in it's own loop completely separate from any other component in the case is overkill. Especially on a Pascal chip and in push pull.


----------



## IT Diva

Hey guys,

Need some help from the S3 owners, @TheCautiousOne and others, Caselabs lists detailed illustrated dimensions for the S5, but I didn't see a "technical gallery" for the S3.

Could you guys help me out with the S3 dimensions that match to the ones pictured below for the S5:

Looking to see if I can come up with a rad mod for the drives compartment, maybe a triple 92, or something unique . . . Similar to my 360 in the S5 mod

Side Compartment depth and height:





Side Compartment Inside Length, . . which would be these 3 added together:







Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@IT Diva I would be happy to oblige, though I am at work ATM. I am sure some of you know, my memory isn't to good but will attempt to remember when I get off of work.

I just looked through Southern Persuasion too, to see if I had dropped a tape measure in that build, but Alas, to my surprise I had not.









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @IT Diva I would be happy to oblige, though I am at work ATM. I am sure some of you know, my memory isn't to good but will attempt to remember when I get off of work.
> 
> I just looked through Southern Persuasion too, to see if I had dropped a tape measure in that build, but Alas, to my surprise I had not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Thanks for the quick reply . . .

After you get home from work is fine.

Got a line on a white S3 with window top and sides, which would be awesome with the full width front window mod, so I need to look at putting a rad(s) in the side compartment.

D.


----------



## Mega Man

So I don't have a metal ruler but I hope this helps till TCO can

First pic

They won't embed from my phone ...
5.6cm

Second pic (neither of mine have a slot, measured the top lip and the bottom to the top lip)

Top lip 0.4cm

Bottom section 15.6cm

( my flash faded out the 10 on my phone )

Both 16cm

3rd pic 13.35

4rth pic 18.9

5th pic 3.8cm

(Pics refer to yours, you can slide a 240 if you remove the back of the s3 idr if it is a 30 or 45 mm thick one, what you can't sees on the one I am taking photos from is where I already drew a mark to cutout a 240 on it but I will include a pic from my other s3 that shows someone already did one

Uploaded pics to google drive

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9ayj59GYWUvSkVkLS1NY1Rkajg


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Maybe because they pay them??? Real hard to beat silent typoon fans and the only thing to come close is ek fans


Keep dreaming, EK fans are louder and have annoying whine coil.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Keep dreaming, EK fans are louder and have annoying whine coil.


I've got a case full of EK Vardar 1450s (all 120mm) and I have no coil whine on them. They are a good fans and work well with the EK rads they are on (two 360s and a 240)


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> I've got a case full of EK Vardar 1450s (all 120mm) and I have no coil whine on them. They are a good fans and work well with the EK rads they are on (two 360s and a 240)


Whine Coil is a known issue with EK Fans, I have a stack of EK Fans. All have the issue. No issue with them being good fans. They tend to be louder compared to other Rad fans on the market.

EK rads are designed for higher RPM fans (1400 RPM+)

The advantage of Corsair ML is you can run the fans are lower RPM and get the same results of a normal fan running at higher RPM.


----------



## kgtuning

I have 12 EK 140mm FF4's with one with a bit of a buzz but other then that mine run awesome.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So I don't have a metal ruler but I hope this helps till TCO can
> 
> First pic
> 
> They won't embed from my phone ...
> 5.6cm
> 
> Second pic (neither of mine have a slot, measured the top lip and the bottom to the top lip)
> 
> Top lip 0.4cm
> 
> Bottom section 15.6cm
> 
> ( my flash faded out the 10 on my phone )
> 
> Both 16cm
> 
> 3rd pic 13.35
> 
> 4rth pic 18.9
> 
> 5th pic 3.8cm
> 
> (Pics refer to yours, you can slide a 240 if you remove the back of the s3 idr if it is a 30 or 45 mm thick one, what you can't sees on the one I am taking photos from is where I already drew a mark to cutout a 240 on it but I will include a pic from my other s3 that shows someone already did one
> 
> Uploaded pics to google drive
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9ayj59GYWUvSkVkLS1NY1Rkajg


Awesome, thanks,

Looks like it's about the same height as the S5 . . . as a 240 seems to fit fine

The shallow depth, 56mm pretty much sets the rad thickness at ~30mm. . . . . . .

Will three 120 fans fit lengthwise in the compartment, . . . wondering if a 30mm 360 would slide in from the rear, thru a cutout in the rear chassis, with the fittings out behind, and run the plumbing up outside the back like f_f did in Saliv8


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So on the advice of Revan654 that Montana Paints MTN 94 Carbon Black is a very close match to the black on CaseLabs cases I picked this up. It's pretty cheap and it works surprisingly well for minor touch ups.

CaseLabs uses Cardinal Paints Cardinal Black BK59 which you can get in a aerosol can from Cardinal Paints for $12.50 but the marker was cheaper and I don't need a full spray can. Something to keep in mind for the future though.

If you look close enough you can tell it's a touch up paint because it's obviously not powder coated but it works well enough for my purposes.


----------



## stocksux

Found this today searching for radiator related things. Direct comparison between the CE line from EK and the SR line from HWL. Might want rethink your position


----------



## VSG

The Coolstream CE does better with higher airflow through it, as with push-pull high performance fans. It does not do as well with a single set of fans at those fan speeds.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Found this today searching for radiator related things. Direct comparison between the CE line from EK and the SR line from HWL. Might want rethink your position


No re-thinking required, I had EK rads before, Sold them for HWL. My temps are a bit better now, at lower rpm's.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The Coolstream CE does better with higher airflow through it, as with push-pull high performance fans. It does not do as well with a single set of fans at those fan speeds.


Those charts I posted indicate otherwise. They show the CE ahead of the SR even if it's just by a marginal amount. At worst you could say it's a wash, but I don't think you can say the SR is better at low speeds. The data just doesn't reflect that.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Those charts I posted indicate otherwise. They show the CE ahead of the SR even if it's just by a marginal amount. At worst you could say it's a wash, but I don't think you can say the SR is better at low speeds. The data just doesn't reflect that.


Did you read my post? Those charts were with fans in push-pull. Maybe 5% of the market does that, and that is probably an overestimation.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Those charts I posted indicate otherwise. They show the CE ahead of the SR even if it's just by a marginal amount. At worst you could say it's a wash, but I don't think you can say the SR is better at low speeds. The data just doesn't reflect that.


Don't just quote part of an article to support your claim. See this review of radiators for a complete picture of what they are saying. The HW SRs are better than EK CE.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Don't just quote part of an article to support your claim. See this review of radiators for a complete picture of what they are saying. The HW SRs are better than EK CE.


Thanks for the link. I've read that through and through a couple times. However, it's for 360mm rads. The CE line is 140mm so it's not included in that roundup.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I've read that through and through a couple times. However, it's for 360mm rads. The CE line is 140mm so it's not included in that roundup.


This is a link for 140mm: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/11/19/ek-coolstream-ce-140-radiator-review/all/1/


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did you read my post? Those charts were with fans in push-pull. Maybe 5% of the market does that, and that is probably an overestimation.


Sorry. I plan on doing push/pull so that's what I focused on. Here are push only charts for what it's worth


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Sorry. I plan on doing push/pull so that's what I focused on. Here are push only charts for what it's worth


Then go for it


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> This is a link for 140mm: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/11/19/ek-coolstream-ce-140-radiator-review/all/1/


The review you linked still shows the CE and the SR virtually identical. I'm not even sure what we're arguing anymore.


----------



## emsj86

I see above you found a match for the black color of a case labs case. Anyone find a non powder coat match for the gun. Metal?


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some design notes for the next time you make a res like this....
> 
> If you have a small pocket around the G1/4 threads on the internal side, you can fill the res and have a small airbubble in the pocket. As it sits now,there will be a much larger airpocket and condensation on the top plate.


What do you think about drilling out the inside of the g 1/4 stop plug on a drill press. It wouldn't be much but would allow for a slight amount of air to gather. I have a abundance of stop fittings but these black barrow ones would prob be easiest. I know Phobya sells hollow stop fittings.

Test fitted my shallowest male to female extension and it hits upper window. I could always drop res to fit. How much do I really need. Obviously as water evaporates I'll have to add water to keep pockets out.


----------



## stocksux

Opinions...use the double wide plate to mount two EK pump/res combo 140ml OR not use the double plate and go with the more traditional taller 250ml reservoir? I kind of don't mind the smaller ones since there's only one GPU. Seems like it all fits. But then again the larger tubes do look nice and "fill out" the right side a little better. Seems like if I went with the smaller ones I'd have to find something to do to fill in. Maybe longer tubing runs. Or maybe less is more...I'm rambling. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kiros

If you don't mind a 3rd option, what I did was use the single wide plate and just drilled 2 holes off to the side to mount my plexiglass(sanded and spray painted white on the back) and reservoirs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Awesome, thanks,
> 
> Looks like it's about the same height as the S5 . . . as a 240 seems to fit fine
> 
> The shallow depth, 56mm pretty much sets the rad thickness at ~30mm. . . . . . .
> 
> Will three 120 fans fit lengthwise in the compartment, . . . wondering if a 30mm 360 would slide in from the rear, thru a cutout in the rear chassis, with the fittings out behind, and run the plumbing up outside the back like f_f did in Saliv8










Anddddd, I forgot. Damn. Sorry Diva.









TCO


----------



## SynchroSCP

SM8 on order...now the wait









S5 has served me well but wanting to go back to ATX and a bigger build.

Has anyone here made a PSU shroud for the SM8? While I'm waiting I think I'll work one up, want to mount an aquaero 6 in it.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> SM8 on order...*now the wait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S5 has served me well but wanting to go back to ATX and a bigger build.
> 
> Has anyone here made a PSU shroud for the SM8? While I'm waiting I think I'll work one up, want to mount an aquaero 6 in it.


That is the understatement of the year. I'm nearing 14 weeks and still my case hasn't been shipped out.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> That is the understatement of the year. I'm nearing 14 weeks and still my case hasn't been shipped out.


Wow that's crazy!!!!!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> SM8 on order...now the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S5 has served me well but wanting to go back to ATX and a bigger build.
> 
> Has anyone here made a PSU shroud for the SM8? While I'm waiting I think I'll work one up, want to mount an aquaero 6 in it.


Similar but more of a false floor made with 1/4 acrylic


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So I've got the computer in the S8S and it's up and running. Like an idiot though I forgot to take pictures. I see some things I want to do in terms of cable management so I'll try to remember to take pictures of it then.


----------



## spyui

Hello everybody , I am curious what is your GPU loop Delta Temps with 560mm + 280mm Rad on the bottom of SMA8 ? Do you think that setup can keep my 2x TitanXP cool with Delta temp below 10C ?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Wow that's crazy!!!!!


My case was suppose to ship in January. Then was Told 1st week of February, Then second week of February, Then early this week(That didn't happen). Guess it's time to E-Mail Case Labs again and try to get a real answer.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Hello everybody , I am curious what is your GPU loop Delta Temps with 560mm + 280mm Rad on the bottom of SMA8 ? Do you think that setup can keep my 2x TitanXP cool with Delta temp below 10C ?


Yes i have a 560 and 360 and delta is below 5 and quite


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes i have a 560 and 360 and delta is below 5 and quite


WOW you got amazing temp there buddy !! Is that Max Load or Idle temp ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> WOW you got amazing temp there buddy !! Is that Max Load or Idle temp ?


Wirh it loaded still stays at 5 but is loader and have 2200 ek varders! So able to move air when needed also over 1.2 gpm with pumps. I use a aquaero and control fans based on delta.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Wirh it loaded still stays at 5 but is loader and have 2200 ek varders! So able to move air when needed also over 1.2 gpm with pumps. I use a aquaero and control fans based on delta.


what is the maximum radiator thickness i should buy to be able to fit 2 radiators with push and pull setup on the bottom chamber ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> what is the maximum radiator thickness i should buy to be able to fit 2 radiators with push and pull setup on the bottom chamber ?


If I remember right you could use 2 ea 60mm rads with 25mm fans..


----------



## Chi3fy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> SM8 on order...now the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S5 has served me well but wanting to go back to ATX and a bigger build.
> 
> Has anyone here made a PSU shroud for the SM8? While I'm waiting I think I'll work one up, want to mount an aquaero 6 in it.


Yeah mate, I modified a Caselabs SM8 base to fit and installed the aquaero in it.


----------



## khemist

That is perfect!, well done.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

A few pictures of my setup with the new (well used but new to me) case.


----------



## Revan654

Case-Labs: This order is marked as Shipped

They have finally shipped my THW10 case today.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Case-Labs: This order is marked as Shipped
> 
> They have finally shipped my THW10 case today.


Didn't think it was going to happen huh?

TCO


----------



## Gabrielzm

If I was to reverse the SMA8 from reverse atx configuration to normal what extra parts would I need folks at CS? MB tray, mid plate (?), Rear Chassis and chassis divider?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If I was to reverse the SMA8 from reverse atx configuration to normal what extra parts would I need folks at CS? MB tray, mid plate (?), Rear Chassis and chassis divider?


Hey Gabz,

You'd need a whole 'nother case, as it's time you did another build anyway









Chessboard is too nice to change up, . . . it's perfect as it is, do something new and different in the next SMA8.

D..


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If I was to reverse the SMA8 from reverse atx configuration to normal what extra parts would I need folks at CS? MB tray, mid plate (?), Rear Chassis and chassis divider?


top chassis as well and maybe front chassis. Its not worth it to convert.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If I was to reverse the SMA8 from reverse atx configuration to normal what extra parts would I need folks at CS? MB tray, mid plate (?), Rear Chassis and chassis divider?


I am with Diva on this one.

You would just want to go back to reverse after you were finished.

TCO


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> A few pictures of my setup with the new (well used but new to me) case.


Good to see my old case was put to good use.

I would get some single sleeved cable from IceModz/CableMod or do your self. It would make the build look allot cleaner. The default cables are way to bulky.










This is what I had it looking like, This was a bit before I cleaned up some of the wiring. I also had 8 harddrives I had to deal with. Cable management in the S8 line is a bit challenge at times.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Good to see my old case was put to good use.
> 
> I would get some single sleeved cable from IceModz/CableMod or do your self. It would make the build look allot cleaner. The default cables are way to bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had it looking like, This was a bit before I cleaned up some of the wiring. I also had 8 harddrives I had to deal with. Cable management in the S8 line is a bit challenge at times.


Yeah, not a fan of the default cables for this EVGA power supply. They were less noticeable in the old case but I am thinking of replacing them. They are also way too long for a case like this. Hell, they were too long for the Enthoo Primo and it's massive. I also have no idea why EVGA decided to include bright red PCIe cables when all other cables were black.

I was unable to use the stealth SSD mounts the proper way due to the EVGA SATA power cable connectors being too large for the cutouts on the tray so custom cables (with right angle connectors) would fix that as well.

I do think the S8 line needs some notches below the mother board tray for front panel connectors (like they have the notch for the CPU power cable at the top) but those could be modded in pretty easily.

I'll also be adding more HDDs down the line so I'll be adding in another HDD cage at some point but that isn't needed at the moment so the current setup is working well.

Overall I am very happy with the case. The build quality of CaseLabs stuff is so far above everything else I've used.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Yeah, not a fan of the default cables for this EVGA power supply. They were less noticeable in the old case but I am thinking of replacing them. They are also way too long for a case like this. Hell, they were too long for the Enthoo Primo and it's massive. I also have no idea why EVGA decided to include bright red PCIe cables when all other cables were black.
> 
> I was unable to use the stealth SSD mounts the proper way due to the EVGA SATA power cable connectors being too large for the cutouts on the tray so custom cables (with right angle connectors) would fix that as well.
> 
> I do think the S8 line needs some notches below the mother board tray for front panel connectors (like they have the notch for the CPU power cable at the top) but those could be modded in pretty easily.
> 
> I'll also be adding more HDDs down the line so I'll be adding in another HDD cage at some point but that isn't needed at the moment so the current setup is working well.
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the case. The build quality of CaseLabs stuff is so far above everything else I've used.


Their was a revision with EVGA PSU, The newer PSU come with all black cables. Atlease my 1600W PSU does.

---

Theirs a reason for the price. But worth every penny.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

G2's had the red PCIe cables... Thankfully the G3's have all black cabling ^_^


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Didn't see that this was answered yet, Diva so here ya go:

Length from back to cutout (passthrough): ~190mm
Length of cutout: ~40mm
Length from front to cutout: ~134mm

Total Length (interior): ~364mm
Height: ~130mm
Depth: ~56mm

Pics:





Sorry don't have a good macro lens for this camera yet and without making the depth of focus super thin I had to use flash which makes reading more difficult... but as long as you're not designing for the last 1mm in the space those figures should hold.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Didn't see that this was answered yet, Diva so here ya go:
> 
> Length from back to cutout (passthrough): ~190mm
> Length of cutout: ~40mm
> Length from front to cutout: ~134mm
> 
> Total Length (interior): ~364mm
> Height: ~130mm
> Depth: ~56mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry don't have a good macro lens for this camera yet and without making the depth of focus super thin I had to use flash which makes reading more difficult... but as long as you're not designing for the last 1mm in the space those figures should hold.


Thanks for the detailed pics,

My S3 will be here this week, as well as a little Alphacool ST30 360.. . . .

Gonna see if I can get them to play nicely together.

Darlene


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed pics,
> 
> My S3 will be here this week, as well as a little Alphacool ST30 360.. . . .
> 
> Gonna see if I can get them to play nicely together.
> 
> Darlene


Happy to help and I will be really looking forward to seeing if you can pull it off... seeing as I have an S3 and an unused ST30 360 just sitting around as well.









Based on my initial look at it - the answer I came to was "no" but that's because my skills, and tools, pale in comparison to yours.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Weeelllll, golden day folks. A little google fu and a 2 hour drive brought this home...found one in the wild...build starts Monday.



Forgot the beauty of assembling a CaseLabs case...how do you guys make any money with all the tape and packing materials used?


----------



## Mega Man

Is that a very beautiful m8 I see


----------



## SynchroSCP

Thanks Mega, found it fairly close to you...other side of I-25. Been working on a new build...7700k, Maximus IX Code, 1080 SLI...pretty powerful rig but chose a bad case for it. Moving this build into the SM8:


Think I'll stay with the same loop arrangement, ordered EK XE 120.4 and 120.3 rads to go in it...love having so much space to build in. Once I get everything installed and the loop done just have to rig up a cool PSU shroud that I can mount an aquaero in. Being a former submariner this will be my fast attack build...cool, quiet, dangerous


----------



## Mega Man

You live in co? (Sorry on mobile)


----------



## SynchroSCP

Yep, Fort Collins


----------



## Mega Man

rock on !~


----------



## SynchroSCP

Indeed!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey Gabz,
> 
> You'd need a whole 'nother case, as it's time you did another build anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chessboard is too nice to change up, . . . it's perfect as it is, do something new and different in the next SMA8.
> 
> D..










thks. Yep, too much pieces and too costly. Although I do have a plan in mind for something different. I guess Ryzen-Vega build will require a new case....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> top chassis as well and maybe front chassis. Its not worth it to convert.


Yep, thks. Now to figure the new case. Have something in mind available locally. Maybe should pull the trigger before the MB and VGA are out and start working on it. The planing is already pretty much done in my mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am with Diva on this one.
> 
> You would just want to go back to reverse after you were finished.
> 
> TCO


Nah, was thinking in something quite different and atx would play better for it than reverse. But too much trouble and money converting the sma8 to atx. Perhaps the SM8 would be a good choice but I found a case locally from In Win and will most likely give it a go.


----------



## MysticCoyote

Just order a CaseLabs Mercury S8 and pedestal yesterday, so I don't have any pics yet. Planning an extreme build for this case (lots of water, high-end hardware, multi-gpus, bells and whistles). Been lurking the forums for a while getting some great ideals for this build. I'm also in the process of moving a previous build from an Antec P280 case to a Cooler Master HAF XB Evo. Since the S8's projected delivery date is April, this will give me time to finish the move before the S8 arrives. When I start the S8 build, I will begin a build log and I'm sure I'll be asking question of those that have already build with the S8. Happy hunting...


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysticCoyote*
> 
> Just order a CaseLabs Mercury S8 and pedestal yesterday, so I don't have any pics yet. Planning an extreme build for this case (lots of water, high-end hardware, multi-gpus, bells and whistles). Been lurking the forums for a while getting some great ideals for this build. I'm also in the process of moving a previous build from an Antec P280 case to a Cooler Master HAF XB Evo. Since the S8's projected delivery date is April, this will give me time to finish the move before the S8 arrives. When I start the S8 build, I will begin a build log and I'm sure I'll be asking question of those that have already build with the S8. Happy hunting...


Add another 2 to 4 weeks to that projected date. It look 14 weeks for my case to be built. I ordered my case back in November.


----------



## MysticCoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Add another 2 to 4 weeks to that projected date. It look 14 weeks for my case to be built. I ordered my case back in November.


It's all good...besides it gives my wife more time to get used to the idea that I'm doing yet another computer build...


----------



## Trestles126

Slow and steady


----------



## SynchroSCP

Making pretty good progress...simple, clean and quiet. Loop was a breeze to build. Have to do cable management tonight and should have it up and running, can't wait to see temps.


----------



## dukester34




----------



## Revan654

UPS: Delivery Expected Tomorrow from CaseLabs. It looks like UPS finally updated the data at the last possible moment. My Case is almost here.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Making pretty good progress...simple, clean and quiet. Loop was a breeze to build. Have to do cable management tonight and should have it up and running, can't wait to see temps.


looking good!


----------



## stocksux

In the SMA8...with only one set of fans on the radiator at the top of the case, are you guys running them as intake (pulling cooler air in) or exhausting (pushing warmer air through the rad and out of the case)??


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> In the SMA8...with only one set of fans on the radiator at the top of the case, are you guys running them as intake (pulling cooler air in) or exhausting (pushing warmer air through the rad and out of the case)??


My top radiator in set for intake.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I had made a stand alone thread for this but after two days of no replies I'm going to assume no one is going to bother replying so I'll stick this in here since the above posts reminded me of it.

This is how I currently have my case setup and I'm wondering if there might be a better option. Particularly with the top fans. If I reversed the ones above the GPUS it would bring a lot more cool air to the GPUS but that might cause more hot air to go through the AIO.





Normally I'd be super anal about having a very positive air pressure (current setup is more neutral) but I've got all intakes filtered (currently) and there really isn't any open gaps in this case for air to come into the case elsewhere, save for right above the PCIe brackets on the back and the extra space next to the fans on the top.

I'm also not too worried about the PSU, I normally run it on it's "Eco Mode" and the fan hardly ever even turns on but I currently have that off so the fan is always spinning to pull just a bit more air out of the bottom of the case.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I had made a stand alone thread for this but after two days of no replies I'm going to assume no one is going to bother replying so I'll stick this in here since the above posts reminded me of it.
> 
> This is how I currently have my case setup and I'm wondering if there might be a better option. Particularly with the top fans. If I reversed the ones above the GPUS it would bring a lot more cool air to the GPUS but that might cause more hot air to go through the AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'd be super anal about having a very positive air pressure (current setup is more neutral) but I've got all intakes filtered (currently) and there really isn't any open gaps in this case for air to come into the case elsewhere, save for right above the PCIe brackets on the back and the extra space next to the fans on the top.
> 
> I'm also not too worried about the PSU, I normally run it on it's "Eco Mode" and the fan hardly ever even turns on but I currently have that off so the fan is always spinning to pull just a bit more air out of the bottom of the case.


I'd make the fronts as intake and every other fan as exhaust. Run the exhaust fans at the same speed or slightly higher than the intakes across all temperature ranges. I'd also flip the PSU.

I have a single fan as exhaust and a 240 rad as intake, exhaust runs faster than the intakes. Never go above 32C on load.


----------



## madbrayniak

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623810/airflow-for-best-temps-help-needed

Hey guys, finally posting my case on here.

Please go to link. I also made a thread looking for advice on airflow and would really appreciate some input.

The case HAS to be in this cabinet. I am in a small house and that cabinet is the roll top desk.

The rad is currently in the top of the PSU side.

The case has no feet as it won't fit with them.

I was thinking about trying two side mounts on PSU side with PSU in middle position and just leaving door off. The. Running three front fans as exhaust.

Was thinking that I could run the fans on mobo side as intake and exhaust out the back...create a cyclone like effect?

Really lost here and why I p going band h about trying out my M8 for a different case.


----------



## Revan654

Nearing the end, One last tube & then clean up everything.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I'd make the fronts as intake and every other fan as exhaust. Run the exhaust fans at the same speed or slightly higher than the intakes across all temperature ranges. I'd also flip the PSU.
> 
> I have a single fan as exhaust and a 240 rad as intake, exhaust runs faster than the intakes. Never go above 32C on load.


Interesting that you would say this. I would do the complete opposite and ensure that intakes run faster, at such a speed that ensures greater airflow is being drawn into the case than that leaving it. This would be to retain a positive pressure environment, minimising dust within the case.

I would also install filters in a way that makes them easy to remove on all intake fans and clean them weekly.


----------



## Revan654

It has arrived:



Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1610817/build-log-project-frost-case-labs-thw10-x99-watercooled-i7-6950x-titan-x


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You all ever wanted to ask the man in charge of CaseLabs anything?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623996/were-interviewing-caselabs-live-at-6-00-pm-monday-what-should-we-ask-them/


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Interesting that you would say this. I would do the complete opposite and ensure that intakes run faster, at such a speed that ensures greater airflow is being drawn into the case than that leaving it. This would be to retain a positive pressure environment, minimising dust within the case.
> 
> I would also install filters in a way that makes them easy to remove on all intake fans and clean them weekly.


I was just about to say the same thing. I'll have to do some testing though to see what the best option is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You all ever wanted to ask the man in charge of CaseLabs anything?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623996/were-interviewing-caselabs-live-at-6-00-pm-monday-what-should-we-ask-them/


Questions posted.


----------



## X-Nine

Logically you would think faster intake would be good, I agree, but I've seen scenarios where that wasn't the case (no pun intended).

The last one that I had tried this with was when a customer ran up to me at PDXLAN and asked why his system was running so hot (in a Bullet case). What I found was that the large heatsink was obstructing any airflow from reaching the back of his system. So, I had a hunch, and told him that we should increase the exhaust fans and decrease the intakes. This allowed for air to reach all areas of the case, since the furthest exhaust fan from the front was forcing air to be pulled around the back of the heatsink, and drop his system's temps by like 6 degrees.

It may not work in this instance, but again, I'd at the very least swap every fan to exhaust other than the front intakes, swap that lower fan on the mid-chassis so it's pulling air from the intakes toward the hdd's (and in turn, since that fan on the rear by the hdd's would now be exhaust would take that intake air from the mid chassis fan out of the case), and then flip the PSU.

Ideally you don't want intake and exhaust points on the same side of the case. So on the rear you want all exhaust for example, while on the front all intake. On the bottom all intake, on the top all exhaust. At least, that's what I've found over the years and the insane amount of money I dumped into different cases and fans.


----------



## Cozmo85

Will there be front panel usb replacements that give us USB type C? Specifically for an SM8?


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Logically you would think faster intake would be good, I agree, but I've seen scenarios where that wasn't the case (no pun intended).
> 
> The last one that I had tried this with was when a customer ran up to me at PDXLAN and asked why his system was running so hot (in a Bullet case). What I found was that the large heatsink was obstructing any airflow from reaching the back of his system. So, I had a hunch, and told him that we should increase the exhaust fans and decrease the intakes. This allowed for air to reach all areas of the case, since the furthest exhaust fan from the front was forcing air to be pulled around the back of the heatsink, and drop his system's temps by like 6 degrees.
> 
> It may not work in this instance, but again, I'd at the very least swap every fan to exhaust other than the front intakes, swap that lower fan on the mid-chassis so it's pulling air from the intakes toward the hdd's (and in turn, since that fan on the rear by the hdd's would now be exhaust would take that intake air from the mid chassis fan out of the case), and then flip the PSU.
> 
> Ideally you don't want intake and exhaust points on the same side of the case. So on the rear you want all exhaust for example, while on the front all intake. On the bottom all intake, on the top all exhaust. At least, that's what I've found over the years and the insane amount of money I dumped into different cases and fans.


Thanks dude!

I totally agree that the variables completely change when using a small case. I used to run a TJ-08E with a 200mm rad on the front with a fan set up to push air through it and into the case. My CPU temps were great but my overall case temp suffered significantly.

I currently have my S8 set up with front and side mount fans as intake, top amd rear fans as exhaust (120.3 x2 rads up top amd 120.3 rad on the side mount - no hdd's in the side area).

I'll be experimenting soon by changing the top fans to push pull and in an intake configuration in an attempt to lower my delta T while simultaneously reducing fan speed. It will be interesting to see how this effects temps throughout my case.

Rear fans will remain as exhaust and front fans (2x120 and 2x140) will remain as intake.


----------



## XCalinX

My SMA8. Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623811/my-upgraded-build-sma8-edition#post_25865244


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Logically you would think faster intake would be good, I agree, but I've seen scenarios where that wasn't the case (no pun intended).
> 
> The last one that I had tried this with was when a customer ran up to me at PDXLAN and asked why his system was running so hot (in a Bullet case). What I found was that the large heatsink was obstructing any airflow from reaching the back of his system. So, I had a hunch, and told him that we should increase the exhaust fans and decrease the intakes. This allowed for air to reach all areas of the case, since the furthest exhaust fan from the front was forcing air to be pulled around the back of the heatsink, and drop his system's temps by like 6 degrees.
> 
> It may not work in this instance, but again, I'd at the very least swap every fan to exhaust other than the front intakes, swap that lower fan on the mid-chassis so it's pulling air from the intakes toward the hdd's (and in turn, since that fan on the rear by the hdd's would now be exhaust would take that intake air from the mid chassis fan out of the case), and then flip the PSU.
> 
> Ideally you don't want intake and exhaust points on the same side of the case. So on the rear you want all exhaust for example, while on the front all intake. On the bottom all intake, on the top all exhaust. At least, that's what I've found over the years and the insane amount of money I dumped into different cases and fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude!
> 
> I totally agree that the variables completely change when using a small case. I used to run a TJ-08E with a 200mm rad on the front with a fan set up to push air through it and into the case. My CPU temps were great but my overall case temp suffered significantly.
> 
> I currently have my S8 set up with front and side mount fans as intake, top amd rear fans as exhaust (120.3 x2 rads up top amd 120.3 rad on the side mount - no hdd's in the side area).
> 
> I'll be experimenting soon by changing the top fans to push pull and in an intake configuration in an attempt to lower my delta T while simultaneously reducing fan speed. It will be interesting to see how this effects temps throughout my case.
> 
> Rear fans will remain as exhaust and front fans (2x120 and 2x140) will remain as intake.
Click to expand...

Yea will, 200mm fans suck esp for static pressure


----------



## ckoons1

anyone looking for an STH10 case?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> anyone looking for an STH10 case?


Color and Price.

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> anyone looking for an STH10 case?
> 
> 
> 
> Color and Price.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

You could make a condo with about half a dozen S3's in it . . .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You could make a condo with about half a dozen S3's in it . . .


Might Have a client that could use this.









TCO


----------



## zlpw0ker

So I have been drooling over CaseLabs cases for some time now and it wasnt until this year that CL removed alot of the costumization options for any case?
Anyone know the reason for this,I know you can buy the parts separately, but some costumization have been removed for reason I dont see.


----------



## Trestles126

So they can work out kinks in their production times and have quicker turn arounds. They do special runs time to time still and still offer a lot of options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So I have been drooling over CaseLabs cases for some time now and it wasnt until this year that CL removed alot of the costumization options for any case?
> Anyone know the reason for this,I know you can buy the parts separately, but some costumization have been removed for reason I dont see.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> So they can work out kinks in their production times and have quicker turn arounds. They do special runs time to time still and still offer a lot of options.


I really dont see it that way, ive been looking at the THW10 since last summer and when I costud the case how I wanted it,the price went to 1100dollars or pretty close.
Now its 740 dollars,thats aprox 360dollars of costumization gone.
Yes,you could buy most as accessories,but when CL have advertise themselves a fully costumizable case manufactorer, I dont like that they have gone back on their word.


----------



## emsj86

Well the wind destroyed me. Tried to paint but the wind ruined my plans. Satin black looks good over the white powder coat


----------



## Trestles126

I guess a lot of options vs any other manufacturer would be better worded. And as for my statement If you go back and read the countless posts about this very topic maybe you could get more informed about the reasoning behind their choices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I really dont see it that way, ive been looking at the THW10 since last summer and when I costud the case how I wanted it,the price went to 1100dollars or pretty close.
> Now its 740 dollars,thats aprox 360dollars of costumization gone.
> Yes,you could buy most as accessories,but when CL have advertise themselves a fully costumizable case manufactorer, I dont like that they have gone back on their word.


----------



## IT Diva

Well, . . . once again I didn't hit the big Power Ball jackpot









But this is about as close a second as I could have ever hoped for . . . .









After reaching out to some guys, who know some other guys, who have some friends who . . . . . and so on . . . .

I came up with what may well be the last, or certainly one of the last, NIB / NBA (new in box / never before assembled) white S3's. I now have at least 1 of each of the Mercury Series.



In reverence of that distinction, I assembled it completely stock, well almost, to get a couple pics before it meets the power tools in the morning.

I'll be adding a full width front window to share the look with the other Mercury Series builds already in progress. I've already relocated the switches, front USB, and I/O to the flex bays, since the switch panel area gets cut away.





And as luck would have it, the ped for the S8 build's facelift also came this week:



Darlene


----------



## Trestles126

☝???


----------



## MR-e

I love S3's, best ITX case imo


----------



## IT Diva

Power tools, . . . . meet new white S3 . . .

New white S3, . . . . . meet power tools . .

Still need to fire up the Iwata to touchup all the edges that were cut and dressed, but I really wanted to check that everything fit as planned and looked OK first.

I'm really pretty happy with the "Wrap-Around-Window" look, even for this little S3.









I wanted to start looking at sneaking a 30mm 360 Alphacool in the drives area, but when I looked at the box to get the rad out, I saw that PPCs had sent the wrong rad . . .

I ordered the regular ST 30 360, but they sent the crossflow model with a port at each end . . . .

Now I have to wait for the right one to come, and then use that shipping box to send this one back.

Darlene


----------



## Revan654

This is pretty much done, I might have to move the PSU from the bottom pedestal to main chamber. Since the PSU not work where I have it now. It might be due to cables are pitched from bottom traveling to the top.

Case: Case-Labs SM8 with Dual Pedestals
Cables: MDPC-X Sleeved (By Me), CableMod for Sata Power, Darkside for PWM cables, & Phobya for 6 channel cables.

Radiators(I know it's beyond overkill in cooling department for hardware I have. The rads were not being used, I put them to use in this rig):

Hardware Labs SR-2 480
Hardware Labs SR-2 240
Hardware Labs SR-2 120
Hardware Labs GTS 360
Hardware Labs GTS 360
XSPC RX 240 V3

Hardware Cooling:

i7 6700k
MSI GTX 1080

Pumps: Dual D5 with Speed Control (BitsPower & EK Pump tops)
Fittings: Bitspower & Barrow
Tubing: EK's ZMT for some of the pedestals (For the very sharp bends & Bitspower 16mm for the rest)


----------



## Trestles126

Got my stainless made the final tube cuts and filled gpu loop to leak test so far so good.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone have a tip on what size screws to use for the fan holes? I'm using Corsair ML 120 & 140 fans. Planning on using the 3x120 flexbay in front, and the screws that come with said fans are too short and wide for holes. TIA

Case: SMA8
Fans: Corsair ML 120 & 140 Pro LED


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Anyone have a tip on what size screws to use for the fan holes? I'm using Corsair ML 120 & 140 fans. Planning on using the 3x120 flexbay in front, and the screws that come with said fans are too short and wide for holes. TIA
> 
> Case: SMA8
> Fans: Corsair ML 120 & 140 Pro LED


What length are the screws 28mm, if so go to 30


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> What length are the screws 28mm, if so go to 30


I understand this, and thanks for the reply. The ones included with the ML 120 pros are not near long enough. Im just wondering if anyone has used these fans with a caselabs and found a solution. The screws are actually too wide for the fan holes on the case as well, so what size screws should I buy? I will get a bunch of lengths, but not sure whats the best option for these cases. This is my first build, and already off to a bad start. I'm heading to a local place in the morning to buy a bunch of screws and will take the parts with me. Was just hoping to get some info here, thanks.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I understand this, and thanks for the reply. The ones included with the ML 120 pros are not near long enough. Im just wondering if anyone has used these fans with a caselabs and found a solution. The screws are actually too wide for the fan holes on the case as well, so what size screws should I buy? I will get a bunch of lengths, but not sure whats the best option for these cases. This is my first build, and already off to a bad start. I'm heading to a local place in the morning to buy a bunch of screws and will take the parts with me. Was just hoping to get some info here, thanks.


i believe the case uses m3 sized screws i think i went with m4 and called it a day and used hardware labs rad screws. If you have a dremel you can always cut the screws to size.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Anyone have a tip on what size screws to use for the fan holes? I'm using Corsair ML 120 & 140 fans. Planning on using the 3x120 flexbay in front, and the screws that come with said fans are too short and wide for holes. TIA
> 
> Case: SMA8
> Fans: Corsair ML 120 & 140 Pro LED
> 
> 
> 
> What length are the screws 28mm, if so go to 30
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I understand this, and thanks for the reply. The ones included with the ML 120 pros are not near long enough. Im just wondering if anyone has used these fans with a caselabs and found a solution. The screws are actually too wide for the fan holes on the case as well, so what size screws should I buy? I will get a bunch of lengths, but not sure whats the best option for these cases. This is my first build, and already off to a bad start. I'm heading to a local place in the morning to buy a bunch of screws and will take the parts with me. Was just hoping to get some info here, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the case uses m3 sized screws i think i went with m4 and called it a day and used hardware labs rad screws. If you have a dremel you can always cut the screws to size.
Click to expand...

Caselabs uses imperial sizing, in most cases it's 6-32 for everything but the feet/castors, which use 10-32.

That means the lengths are in inches as well. To get thru a couple pieces of mounting and the fan, 1 1/4" should work, but may be a tad short if the fans have cushy corners, and 1 3/8" would be the next standard length.

Items that mount using flexbay brackets are the only M3 hardware, because that's the accepted standard for bay devices.

Please don't offer advice when you are not sure, sending someone down the wrong rabbit hole is more harmful than saying nothing.

D.


----------



## XCalinX

Just a silly question, what type of 2 sided tape do you use to mount LED strips in CL cases? I use a 3M one and the LED strips keep falling off, I have a SMA8 and I use the Hue+ strips. Thanks. The only workaround was to use transparent tape and put it on top of the strips, but it looks a bit ugly.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Just a silly question, what type of 2 sided tape do you use to mount LED strips in CL cases? I use a 3M one and the LED strips keep falling off, I have a SMA8 and I use the Hue+ strips. Thanks. The only workaround was to use transparent tape and put it on top of the strips, but it looks a bit ugly.


I've seen others use the 3M magnetic tape as well. That way you can remove them for cleaning rather easily. Downside is you now have a magnetic strip stuck to your case that can sometimes be a pain to remove.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Just a silly question, what type of 2 sided tape do you use to mount LED strips in CL cases? I use a 3M one and the LED strips keep falling off, I have a SMA8 and I use the Hue+ strips. Thanks. The only workaround was to use transparent tape and put it on top of the strips, but it looks a bit ugly.


I use Velcro(Cut it into same size as the led).

Link: https://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Brand-Sticky-Strips-Black/dp/B000TGSPV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1488212325&sr=8-1&keywords=Velcro
or
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IC2T/ref=twister_B01EYR7SU4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I understand this, and thanks for the reply. The ones included with the ML 120 pros are not near long enough. Im just wondering if anyone has used these fans with a caselabs and found a solution. The screws are actually too wide for the fan holes on the case as well, so what size screws should I buy? I will get a bunch of lengths, but not sure whats the best option for these cases. This is my first build, and already off to a bad start. I'm heading to a local place in the morning to buy a bunch of screws and will take the parts with me. Was just hoping to get some info here, thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Anyone have a tip on what size screws to use for the fan holes? I'm using Corsair ML 120 & 140 fans. Planning on using the 3x120 flexbay in front, and the screws that come with said fans are too short and wide for holes. TIA
> 
> Case: SMA8
> Fans: Corsair ML 120 & 140 Pro LED


For the Flex-Bay the supplied screws will work just need to get it a bit extra force. I had a bunch of ML Pro in my Flex-Bay on my SM8.


----------



## Barefooter

I squeezed six radiators into my THW10












More pics in the build log


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I squeezed six radiators into my THW10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the build log


What are you cooling to need that many rads? My THW10 with 560x2 & 420x2 seems a bit much.


----------



## Barefooter

Well... I certainly do not _need_ that many radiators... but I _want_ to have "max rads-max fans", as that is part of my build theme.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Well... I certainly do not _need_ that many radiators... but I _want_ to have "max rads-max fans", as that is part of my build theme.


Not sure how much extra cooling if at all those 280 rads will give you. Just hope your EK fans don't have the whine coil & annoying noise that mine did (Thankfully I got rid of them).

I'll be interested to see how your raid-10 setup goes.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Caselabs uses imperial sizing, in most cases it's 6-32 for everything but the feet/castors, which use 10-32.
> 
> That means the lengths are in inches as well. To get thru a couple pieces of mounting and the fan, 1 1/4" should work, but may be a tad short if the fans have cushy corners, and 1 3/8" would be the next standard length.
> 
> Items that mount using flexbay brackets are the only M3 hardware, because that's the accepted standard for bay devices.
> 
> Please don't offer advice when you are not sure, sending someone down the wrong rabbit hole is more harmful than saying nothing.
> 
> D.


Thanks Darlene, always helpful.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Not sure how much extra cooling if at all those 280 rads will give you. Just hope your EK fans don't have the whine coil & annoying noise that mine did (Thankfully I got rid of them).
> 
> I'll be interested to see how your raid-10 setup goes.


I would say with that much rad space for cooling the RPM's on all those Vardars can be set to the lowest setting. Personally I would lean more towards Darkside's re-launch of the Gentle Typhoons - which I haven't heard much on that I can remember.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would say with that much rad space for cooling the RPM's on all those Vardars can be set to the lowest setting. Personally I would lean more towards Darkside's re-launch of the Gentle Typhoons - which I haven't heard much on that I can remember.


I have a bunch of Darkside GT's, Their fine. I went Corsair ML Pro, They gave me better performance and less noise.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was looking into the ML Pro's as well since the twin packs are really good bang for the $$$, I do have a couple AP-14's and love them. Guess it helps that my color scheme has been Black/White/Gray lol


----------



## X-Nine

Or, you could do like I did when I heard GT's were no longer being made, and go buy Microcenter out of their entire stock that they had left.


----------



## IT Diva

Starting to look distinctly Diva . . . .

Finished touching up the paint and fine tuning the front window mod, and then did a little mod on the XL side window to accommodate a rad in the drives compartment while maintaining the big window look in the top half:











Darlene


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Or, you could do like I did when I heard GT's were no longer being made, and go buy Microcenter out of their entire stock that they had left.


I did similar... found some liquidation lots on ebay around the same time... think I paid less than $10 each for 20 unit lots.









Unfortunately I'm starting to run low now... because I stupidly sold some a year or two ago (though I did make 100% profit on them).


----------



## Mega Man

i buy them by the 100s - so i get a great discount ( ~ 15 per fan for low speed and 20 for high speed ) brand new ~!


----------



## HaykOC

Question for any Bullet MH4 Owners (thats the matx one right?). Anywhere you can think of on the case I could slip a couple hoses through to run to an external radiator?


----------



## Trestles126

I would run pass thrus from top plate to bottom and run 2 lines out the back of it . You could possibly buy 3 on off mini valves and have it form a H the middle on off would be closed to have external rad set up and the others open into a pass thru port off rear to the far left of small exhaust fan.

Then if I don't want the external extra rad shut the two on offs disconnect the external and open the middle on off and have the loop do a u turn and continue the case loop.



Don't mind the quick sketch I ran tubes similar under mine to a small rad in back exhaust


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Question for any Bullet MH4 Owners (thats the matx one right?). Anywhere you can think of on the case I could slip a couple hoses through to run to an external radiator?


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I would run pass thrus from top plate to bottom and run 2 lines out the back of it . You could possibly buy 3 on off mini valves and have it form a H the middle on off would be closed to have external rad set up and the others open into a pass thru port off rear to the far left of small exhaust fan.
> 
> Then if I don't want the external extra rad shut the two on offs disconnect the external and open the middle on off and have the loop do a u turn and continue the case loop
> 
> Don't mind the quick sketch I ran tubes similar under mine to a small rad in back exhaust


More or less what I was thinking. 2 valves with some quick disconnects on the outside of case, Did you have to drill a hole out? Cant tell where the hoses come out of the case in your sketch or pictures.


----------



## Trestles126

Yes holes will be drilled


----------



## Trestles126

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594644/something-small-and-wicked-this-way-comes/2520#post_25872789

Good thread on the bullet series


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I guess a lot of options vs any other manufacturer would be better worded. And as for my statement If you go back and read the countless posts about this very topic maybe you could get more informed about the reasoning behind their choices.


I tried to go back as earlies as 1.1.17 but couldnt find anything and there is too many pages to go through since I dont know excactly when this was taken up on this thread regarding fewer costumizatoin, could you be so kind and link me the start page if you remember the page or date. thx.


----------



## Mega Man

fyi pages are useless some use 10 posts per page, others 30 others 100..... ect .....


----------



## zeroibis

So today I ordered up a S8S so I am officially an owner now! Now I just got to wait a few months to actually get it lol.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> So today I ordered up a S8S so I am officially an owner now! Now I just got to wait a few months to actually get it lol.


Just put my system into an S8S. It's a fantastic case.


----------



## XCalinX

Finished moving to a SMA8 from a 900D.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats and welcome


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hey Gabz,
> 
> You'd need a whole 'nother case, as it's time you did another build anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chessboard is too nice to change up, . . . it's perfect as it is, do something new and different in the next SMA8.
> 
> D..


Someone said a new build?







just got a case here and getting ready for Ryzen-Vega


----------



## Trestles126

☝? saweet can't wait


----------



## NeeqOne

Anyone knows where I can buy Satin Black Cast Acrylic Sheet apart from PPCs. It is out of stock at PPCs. Thanks.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Anyone knows where I can buy Satin Black Cast Acrylic Sheet apart from PPCs. It is out of stock at PPCs. Thanks.


That's a hard one (at least just looking online) - I'm on the hunt for alternatives as well.

I've used ePlastics and Acrylite but they (as well as Amazon, HD, etc.) only seem to have the gloss cast available. However, my guess is that the bigger shops might have something not listed as satin black isn't a big mover I would assume.

You might want to try calling a couple of local sign shops (the kind that do business signs) as they likely have larger suppliers and/or might have remnants they would be willing to sell on the cheap.

If I find any at a decent price, I'll PM ya (I did find one set somewhere, but I didn't even save the link because I think it was $170 for a 24"X24" sheet!)


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's a hard one (at least just looking online) - I'm on the hunt for alternatives as well.
> 
> I've used ePlastics and Acrylite but they (as well as Amazon, HD, etc.) only seem to have the gloss cast available. However, my guess is that the bigger shops might have something not listed as satin black isn't a big mover I would assume.
> 
> You might want to try calling a couple of local sign shops (the kind that do business signs) as they likely have larger suppliers and/or might have remnants they would be willing to sell on the cheap.
> 
> If I find any at a decent price, I'll PM ya (I did find one set somewhere, but I didn't even save the link because I think it was $170 for a 24"X24" sheet!)


This particular acrylic sheet is hard to find the States but not in Europe. I have been searching for about a week now. I just got to know that PPCs carries them. I have contacted them about next availability. $170 for that size is too much. I will let you know if I find something too.


----------



## X-Nine

Try Tap Plastics. I got a bunch of acrylic from then super cheap years ago.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Try Tap Plastics. I got a bunch of acrylic from then super cheap years ago.


+1 on tap. I purchased a replacement window cut to size for my case and it is MUCH better quality. None of those micros scratches and crystal clear.

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic/acrylic_sheets_color/341

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic/acrylic_sheets_transparent_colors/519


----------



## iamjanco

Hi all, joined the club.









I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.

I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.


----------



## emsj86

There not screwed in. I believe they are pressed in.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have noticed there is no longer for an option for the S5 for an extended top w/ window & vent. Will that be returning, since I'm starting to look into moving back into a smaller form factor CaseLabs case (well smaller than my M8 that is going into storage). Also I have been debating on switching boards again (I swear I swap boards out as much as I do clothes lol), but I've been debating on swapping to the ASrock x99 mITX a/c board and dropping to an S3 or BH2. I love the Bullet series in Berry so if I stick w/ my EVGA x99 Micro 2 (also was thinking about the ASUS X99-M WS board for longevity/reliability reasons) then I would opt for the BH4 of course or an S5. I do love my 303 but I'm not looking forward to have to move it multiple times a year as I'll be moving myself and my family a couple times a year until my son has to be enrolled in school (Nantucket, MA from June till Sept and Atlanta from Sept-May/June). I guess I've been spoiled w/ having a case with casters that might as well be bulletproof in the build quality lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi all, joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.
> 
> I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.


They are pressed in. Typically at about 50 BAR, I believe. Instead of doing that, I would get something like a double ended stand off, much like the first product listed here: http://www.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Hardware/Standoffs-Spacers/_/N-aictf That way you aren't removing any material from the panel, having to re-powder coat it, etc. Just drill the glass accordingly and use a thumbscrew or similar to lock the panel on.

That's what I would do anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have noticed there is no longer for an option for the S5 for an extended top w/ window & vent. Will that be returning, since I'm starting to look into moving back into a smaller form factor CaseLabs case (well smaller than my M8 that is going into storage). Also I have been debating on switching boards again (I swear I swap boards out as much as I do clothes lol), but I've been debating on swapping to the ASrock x99 mITX a/c board and dropping to an S3 or BH2. I love the Bullet series in Berry so if I stick w/ my EVGA x99 Micro 2 (also was thinking about the ASUS X99-M WS board for longevity/reliability reasons) then I would opt for the BH4 of course or an S5. I do love my 303 but I'm not looking forward to have to move it multiple times a year as I'll be moving myself and my family a couple times a year until my son has to be enrolled in school (Nantucket, MA from June till Sept and Atlanta from Sept-May/June). I guess I've been spoiled w/ having a case with casters that might as well be bulletproof in the build quality lol.


Probably not returning. Total pain to fab and it was ordered about 0.1% of the time.

As far as cases go, I'd always recommend an S3, personally, it's my favorite case of all time. With SLI being meh, and mITX boards having more features these days, I'm a big fan of the smaller platform. Sure, the S3 isn't small when it comes to mITX cases, but that's what I think I love about it. Insane amount of watercooling options without a ton of work or contorting my hands into unworldly positions to get what I want done. It's clean looking and built like a tank.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> They are pressed in. Typically at about 50 BAR, I believe. Instead of doing that, I would get something like a double ended stand off, much like the first product listed here: http://www.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Hardware/Standoffs-Spacers/_/N-aictf That way you aren't removing any material from the panel, having to re-powder coat it, etc. Just drill the glass accordingly and use a thumbscrew or similar to lock the panel on.


I imagine 2 tons would work (e.g., the pemsert approach), but then there's that need for a custom punch/anvil. Thanks for the tip!. Would you happen to know the thread size off the top of your head?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi all, joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.
> 
> I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.


I see Jason has already answered you. I have been researching doing this as well. The studs that come on the doors are just long enough to screw a nut on to hold the window in place. If you put a thicker window on, the best way I can think of to do this, is to get the new window with slightly larger holes and using a barrel nut type of fastener like this one. The threaded part will actually go into the hole. Then you can use the existing studs.



Here's a link http://www.marshallshardware.com/products/product.aspx?pid=2-434-205-5006&lid=1

Keep us posted here.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I see Jason has already answered you. I have been researching doing this as well. The studs that come on the doors are just long enough to screw a nut on to hold the window in place. If you put a thicker window on, the best way I can think of to do this, is to get the new window with slightly larger holes and using a barrel nut type of fastener like this one. The threaded part will actually go into the hole. Then you can use the existing studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link http://www.marshallshardware.com/products/product.aspx?pid=2-434-205-5006&lid=1
> 
> Keep us posted here.


Thanks, repped!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have noticed there is no longer for an option for the S5 for an extended top w/ window & vent. Will that be returning, since I'm starting to look into moving back into a smaller form factor CaseLabs case (well smaller than my M8 that is going into storage). Also I have been debating on switching boards again (I swear I swap boards out as much as I do clothes lol), but I've been debating on swapping to the ASrock x99 mITX a/c board and dropping to an S3 or BH2. I love the Bullet series in Berry so if I stick w/ my EVGA x99 Micro 2 (also was thinking about the ASUS X99-M WS board for longevity/reliability reasons) then I would opt for the BH4 of course or an S5. I do love my 303 but I'm not looking forward to have to move it multiple times a year as I'll be moving myself and my family a couple times a year until my son has to be enrolled in school (Nantucket, MA from June till Sept and Atlanta from Sept-May/June). I guess I've been spoiled w/ having a case with casters that might as well be bulletproof in the build quality lol.


X99 in the BH2 is very doable, and you can put in a pretty decent water setup as well all things considered.
6950X in the BH2


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi all, joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.
> 
> I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Jason has already answered you. I have been researching doing this as well. The studs that come on the doors are just long enough to screw a nut on to hold the window in place. If you put a thicker window on, the best way I can think of to do this, is to get the new window with slightly larger holes and using a barrel nut type of fastener like this one. The threaded part will actually go into the hole. Then you can use the existing studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link http://www.marshallshardware.com/products/product.aspx?pid=2-434-205-5006&lid=1
> 
> Keep us posted here.
Click to expand...

The only issue I see with that is rigidity. Maybe I'm being a little more paranoid but i think it would be easier to install/remove with spacers attached to the threaded inserts, and provide a more sturdy base for the panel to be slid on to all at once.

Personally (and again, just me) I don't trust tempered glass after my desk literally exploded back in December, so anything to limit that, in my mind, is a good idea.

Either method would work. Different strokes is all.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Sounds like we need to get around to inventing transparent aluminum.

Paging Mr. Scott...

Got some posters to spice up the walls behind my desk and case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> X99 in the BH2 is very doable, and you can put in a pretty decent water setup as well all things considered.
> 6950X in the BH2


I would think it would be, and I would think a quality 240mm rad could easily cool the 1080SC I'm getting and my OC'd 5930k. Do wish that MC carried the ASRock mITX x99 a/c board since that's where I'd be swapping boards out thanks to my "Protection Plan" lol. But I have been strongly considering downsizing my case size alot, especially after having my Define Nano S build and how easy it was to move when needed.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi all, joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.
> 
> I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Jason has already answered you. I have been researching doing this as well. The studs that come on the doors are just long enough to screw a nut on to hold the window in place. If you put a thicker window on, the best way I can think of to do this, is to get the new window with slightly larger holes and using a barrel nut type of fastener like this one. The threaded part will actually go into the hole. Then you can use the existing studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link http://www.marshallshardware.com/products/product.aspx?pid=2-434-205-5006&lid=1
> 
> Keep us posted here.
Click to expand...

These are a bit too long at 3/8", but a dremel can fix that . . . there is very little selection in the smaller sizes, and CL uses 6-32

Just be sure to put an o ring under the head so you get a good snug hold down, that won't stress the glass.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think it would be, and I would think a quality 240mm rad could easily cool the 1080SC I'm getting and my OC'd 5930k. Do wish that MC carried the ASRock mITX x99 a/c board since that's where I'd be swapping boards out thanks to my "Protection Plan" lol. But I have been strongly considering downsizing my case size alot, especially after having my Define Nano S build and how easy it was to move when needed.


Yep. I managed to sort out the alterations needed to get the EK Predator to work in this, so solid pump/rad setup. Think in hindsight I would go with a shorter length of hose (Though not to much so, as that extra length has turned out to be handy at times as much as it is a pain to tuck away) as well as 90's on the pump itself.

Not sure how I would run hose from the card back out to the CPU/Pump. Not a lot of room to run it on the back of the card, and if you run it over the front, you have barely enough room at the end of a 1080FE to run 5/8" hose - and you'd need to turn a very tight 90 right away.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi all, joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a white SMA8, and just ordered ~$280 of extra parts from CL. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the studs for the xxl window are screwed or pressed in, and whether anyone knows a good source for longer studs? I'm interested in replacing the 1/8" standard acrylic window with a slightly thicker tempered glass one (3/16"). Found a few sources willing to do the glass work, with pricing ranging from $150-$200 or so, with shipping. The only thing that needs to be done in addition to adding the longer studs, is making the window a little longer and wider to accomodate the stress of drilling the mounting holes.
> 
> I also have a two ton arbor press if the studs need to be pressed in.


since all else was answered. where did you find a place for the glass !!!!!


----------



## SpringY1989

This is my THW10, still in the middle of the build waiting for a second resivour and my Aquaero 6 XT to arrive from Germany also will be painting the resivour mount matte black today. Will upload a build log when finished, thanks.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> since all else was answered. where did you find a place for the glass !!!!!


I'm still in the initial stage of figuring out what's doable and what's not and probably should have have said I _believe_ I've found someone wiliing to do the glass work, but I'll be firming that up on Monday when I touch base with the businesses I researched yesterday, especially one in particular. It does look like they can do it though, as long as they're provided detailed artwork for the project. Their web site can be found here:

One Day Glass

You have to step through an order to get to the hole drilling options/requirements, and provide them detailed instructions in PDF, CAD, AutoSketch, and/or Word format. If they confirm they can do the job, I'll work up detailed instructions and one or more drawings for their use. If everything works out successfully, I'll provide the hows and whats for everyone's use in either a build or a case log.

*Note: the specs in the screen cap of the order below are rough at this time.*

Hope that helps, and my apologies for any confusion.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> These are a bit too long at 3/8", but a dremel can fix that . . . there is very little selection in the smaller sizes, and CL uses 6-32
> 
> Just be sure to put an o ring under the head so you get a good snug hold down, that won't stress the glass.


Thanks, Diva, repped!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> since all else was answered. where did you find a place for the glass !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the initial stage of figuring out what's doable and what's not and probably should have have said I _believe_ I've found someone wiliing to do the glass work, but I'll be firming that up on Monday when I touch base with the businesses I researched yesterday, especially one in particular. It does look like they can do it though, as long as they're provided detailed artwork for the project. Their web site can be found here:
> 
> One Day Glass
> 
> You have to step through an order to get to the hole drilling options/requirements, and provide them detailed instructions in PDF, CAD, AutoSketch, and/or Word format. If they confirm they can do the job, I'll work up detailed instructions and one or more drawings for their use. If everything works out successfully, I'll provide the hows and whats for everyone's use in either a build or a case log.
> 
> *Note: the specs in the screen cap of the order below are rough at this time.*
> 
> Hope that helps, and my apologies for any confusion.
Click to expand...

stuff like this i swhat i wish CL had


----------



## IT Diva

If anyone ever asks if you can squeeze a 360 rad into a little S3 . . . . .

Tell 'em, "Diva Did"











Turned out to be a much more massive crap ton of work than I imagined at the outset . . .

Everything had to be cut and tweaked, it's such a tight fit all around . . . .

Even the outside corners of the end fans have to be modded a little . . . . these are just scrap ones to get the fan mod dialed in so I can get the real ones right the first time.

And then I had to make a little panel for the passthrus, since the rad will plumb up the back somewhat like fast_fate did with his ped plumbing.

But a little over 12 hours later, it's now ready for paint touchup on all the freshly cut metal.

Darlene


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If anyone ever asks if you can squeeze a 360 rad into a little S3 . . . . .
> 
> Tell 'em, "Diva Did"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out to be a much more massive crap ton of work than I imagined at the outset . . .
> 
> Everything had to be cut and tweaked, it's such a tight fit all around . . . .
> 
> Even the outside corners of the end fans have to be modded a little . . . . these are just scrap ones to get the fan mod dialed in so I can get the real ones right the first time.
> 
> And then I had to make a little panel for the passthrus, since the rad will plumb up the back somewhat like fast_fate did with his ped plumbing.
> 
> But a little over 12 hours later, it's now ready for paint touchup on all the freshly cut metal.
> 
> Darlene


:O!

Nicely done, all I did was a simple 240mm radiator down there some years ago. I did think about doing a 360mm but decided against it due to dimensions plus I have no where near the knowledge/skills to be able to do it as gracefully as you did.









Edit: 420th post


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If anyone ever asks if you can squeeze a 360 rad into a little S3 . . . . .
> 
> Tell 'em, "Diva Did"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out to be a much more massive crap ton of work than I imagined at the outset . . .
> 
> Everything had to be cut and tweaked, it's such a tight fit all around . . . .
> 
> Even the outside corners of the end fans have to be modded a little . . . . these are just scrap ones to get the fan mod dialed in so I can get the real ones right the first time.
> 
> And then I had to make a little panel for the passthrus, since the rad will plumb up the back somewhat like fast_fate did with his ped plumbing.
> 
> But a little over 12 hours later, it's now ready for paint touchup on all the freshly cut metal.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O!
> 
> Nicely done, all I did was a simple 240mm radiator down there some years ago. I did think about doing a 360mm but decided against it due to dimensions plus I have no where near the knowledge/skills to be able to do it as gracefully as you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 420th post
Click to expand...

Thanks,

With windows all around, that's the only rad, so a 240 wasn't going to be enough, so I had to go for it.

Definitely NOT wanting to have to do that again though, . . . it even comes thru the chassis at the front too.


----------



## emsj86

For those whom have 30cm or 12inch cable extensions made have they been long enough for you re caselabs case ( for example a SM8 OR SMA8)


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For those whom have 30cm or 12inch cable extensions made have they been long enough for you re caselabs case ( for example a SM8 OR SMA8)


I have 30cm 24pin CPU and 8pin EPS extensions and they have been fine. For my GPU's I use 50cm extensions. You could probably get by with 30cm for the GPU extensions depending on how you route the cables. Hope that helps


----------



## Mad Monk

Good day all,

I've been playing with an idea and need a reality check; S8 dimension verification and any thoughts you all would be willing to share.

The idea is to mount a single Mo-Ra3 on an S8. Looks like I can fit either on a side panel; it could be hung off the side panel with stand offs or I can cut the side panel.
Issues:
1) either way it does not look like I can get away with hard tubing to connect it to the loop without having to drain the loop if I want to open that panel
2) stand offs (second choice) would seem to have to be long enough to not induce back pressure in the rad unless I do pull
3) cannot inset the rad to far as the mid plate is right there so mounting it that way has me stumped without internal dimensions for the frame and mid plate
4) could exterior side mount it with a cut out in the side panel
5) looks like it would hang over if I top mounted it

Planned loop is for a mono block and a GPU to start. A second GPU is in the future.

S8 exterior dimensions from Cool Labs web page.
Width 14.54" or 369mm
Depth 19.03" or 483mm
Height 18.74" or 476mm

Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO 9 x 140mm Extreme Radiator - Black Powder Coat (25120)
Width 16.93" or 430mm
Depth 19.72" or 475.5mm
Height 2.56" or 65mm

Watercool MO-RA3 360 PRO 9 X 120 Extreme Radiator - Black Powder Coat (25020)
Width 15.08" or 383mm
Depth 16.36" or 415.5mm
Height 2.56" or 65mm

Thank you in advance.

Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Good day all,
> 
> I've been playing with an idea and need a reality check; S8 dimension verification and any thoughts you all would be willing to share.
> 
> The idea is to mount a single Mo-Ra3 on an S8. Looks like I can fit either on a side panel; it could be hung off the side panel with stand offs or I can cut the side panel.
> Issues:
> 1) either way it does not look like I can get away with hard tubing to connect it to the loop without having to drain the loop if I want to open that panel
> 2) stand offs (second choice) would seem to have to be long enough to not induce back pressure in the rad unless I do pull
> 3) cannot inset the rad to far as the mid plate is right there so mounting it that way has me stumped without internal dimensions for the frame and mid plate
> 4) could exterior side mount it with a cut out in the side panel
> 5) looks like it would hang over if I top mounted it
> 
> Planned loop is for a mono block and a GPU to start. A second GPU is in the future.
> 
> S8 exterior dimensions from Cool Labs web page.
> Width 14.54" or 369mm
> Depth 19.03" or 483mm
> Height 18.74" or 476mm
> 
> Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO 9 x 140mm Extreme Radiator - Black Powder Coat (25120)
> Width 16.93" or 430mm
> Depth 19.72" or 475.5mm
> Height 2.56" or 65mm
> 
> Watercool MO-RA3 360 PRO 9 X 120 Extreme Radiator - Black Powder Coat (25020)
> Width 15.08" or 383mm
> Depth 16.36" or 415.5mm
> Height 2.56" or 65mm
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk


They didn't stop you from eating the lead paint chips did they . . . .

Practically speaking; the side panel attachments are not designed to hold that kind of weight . . . .

And since you asked,

I can't imagine a more ugly mess or level of sacrilege to a Cl case . .

I mean it would be worse than painting a rare and classic, near priceless automobile, with the cheapest rattle cans K-Mart sells.

Darlene


----------



## Deeptek

I know that I asked if you could fit a rad in the side of the S3 and Diva showed some pretty sick mod work on how to make it happen. my new question is can you put one in the side of a S5?

From what I can tell it looks like the drop in mount is going to have some clearance issues. Has anyone got around this by hacking the drop in mount up? Any modders or links to anything that could aid in this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I know that I asked if you could fit a rad in the side of the S3 and Diva showed some pretty sick mod work on how to make it happen. my new question is can you put one in the side of a S5?
> 
> From what I can tell it looks like the drop in mount is going to have some clearance issues. Has anyone got around this by hacking the drop in mount up? Any modders or links to anything that could aid in this would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Got you covered on the S5 rad mod too . . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1614284/build-log-diva-does-threesomes-foursomes-moresomes-a-veritable-orgy-of-caselabs-mercury-series-builds/20#post_25603122

It's a lot easier than on the S3, but you can't use the drop in at all . . . .

Gotta start with the XSPC mount brackets, but you can get a 60mm thick, 360 rad in the S5 relatively easily. . . . . at least as compared to putting a 360 in an S3


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks Diva +++

Doesn't seem like their is much modding to even be done but to allow the air to have a way to pass through. Do you recommend the AC rads mainly because of the 60mm aspect. Any 360 could work, yeah? Was going to go for the EK XE.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Thanks Diva +++
> 
> Doesn't seem like their is much modding to even be done but to allow the air to have a way to pass through. Do you recommend the AC rads mainly because of the 60mm aspect. Any 360 could work, yeah? Was going to go for the EK XE.


The AC rads are amongst my overall least favorite rads . . . so it wasn't because I like 'em

They are, however, also the narrowest, and the only ones that I could reasonably expect to fit in the available space.

The S5 installation has the fans sticking out beyond the lip of the lower chassis panel and intermediate chassis by a few mm, but still has 5mm or so clearance inside the side panels when installed.

The height is less than 2mm clearance, including the space above and below the fans, so working space is a real priority for choosing the rad.

You might fit an EK rad in, but keep in mind, you have to have room below the rad for the screws to mount the brackets to the bottom chassis panel, and the screws that come up thru the pemnuts that hold the intermediate chassis to the bottom panel, so there isn't as much usable room as it initially appears.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The AC rads are amongst my overall least favorite rads . . . so it wasn't because I like 'em
> 
> They are, however, also the narrowest, and the only ones that I could reasonably expect to fit in the available space.
> 
> The S5 installation has the fans sticking out beyond the lip of the lower chassis panel and intermediate chassis by a few mm, but still has 5mm or so clearance inside the side panels when installed.
> 
> The height is less than 2mm clearance, including the space above and below the fans, so working space is a real priority for choosing the rad.
> 
> You might fit an EK rad in, but keep in mind, you have to have room below the rad for the screws to mount the brackets to the bottom chassis panel, and the screws that come up thru the pemnuts that hold the intermediate chassis to the bottom panel, so there isn't as much usable room as it initially appears.


Sounds good. I think ill get a UT60 just so I dont run into any issues. Think you could get the measurements of the width of a UT rad? Going to try to get the width of an EK and HW as well for comparison. Thanks a million!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The AC rads are amongst my overall least favorite rads . . . so it wasn't because I like 'em
> 
> They are, however, also the narrowest, and the only ones that I could reasonably expect to fit in the available space.
> 
> The S5 installation has the fans sticking out beyond the lip of the lower chassis panel and intermediate chassis by a few mm, but still has 5mm or so clearance inside the side panels when installed.
> 
> The height is less than 2mm clearance, including the space above and below the fans, so working space is a real priority for choosing the rad.
> 
> You might fit an EK rad in, but keep in mind, you have to have room below the rad for the screws to mount the brackets to the bottom chassis panel, and the screws that come up thru the pemnuts that hold the intermediate chassis to the bottom panel, so there isn't as much usable room as it initially appears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I think ill get a UT60 just so I dont run into any issues. Think you could get the measurements of the width of a UT rad? Going to try to get the width of an EK and HW as well for comparison. Thanks a million!
Click to expand...

The dimensions are listed on PPCs for each.

Forget HWL, their unique shape is like 10mm or more wider than AC


----------



## IT Diva

On another note, getting back to my little S3 . . . .

It dawned on me that since the S3 doesn't natively support casters, and that in this climate, the rubber feet would become indistinguishable from squashed jelly doughnuts, or Elvis run over by a Mack truck, by about the 4th of July, maybe Labor Day at the latest . . .

That it might be a good idea to do something to be able to replace the rubber feet with casters, like the other half dozen Cl's I have.

Anyway, a little elfin' magic later, I came up with this little mod . . .

Casters with a nice RGBW LED strip backed acrylic carrier, that runs from the same controller with the same type LED strip as the midplate, so they can synch.





The extra ground clearance comes I handy, as I have a 140 fan on the underside of the lower chassis panel to help pull air thru the rad.

I plan to get the midplate done this weekend . . I'm looking forward to seeing it all together.

Darlene


----------



## Mad Monk

IT Diva,

First and foremost thank you for your response. I hope others will, with equal candor, respond to my question.

Yes, I did ask.









I believe the mantra of water cooling is read, ask questions, then read some more. I am asking questions. It may not happen but If it does, consider me a heretic.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> IT Diva,
> 
> First and foremost thank you for your response. I hope others will, with equal candor, respond to my question.
> 
> Yes, I did ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the mantra of water cooling is read, ask questions, then read some more. I am asking questions. It may not happen but If it does, consider me a heretic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk


To each their own of course, . . . . but . . .

If you're so fixated on a mora and an S8, why not consider an S8 with a pair of peds . . .

Mount the mora in the lower ped offset to the left, and have it come up thru the next ped and into the lower left compartment of the S8

With the Caselabs ventilated panels, it would be totally stealth and offer the easy plumbing of a single inlet & outlet connection.

There'd be plenty of room in the peds for a crap-ton of drives if you need a lot of storage.

I just don't understand the concept of taking an S8 and then deliberately ghetto-izing it, when there's no need to . . .

D.


----------



## Trestles126

Got my pedestal all plumbed as well as wired for quick removal. Cut out for a grommet in the 140fan plate on psu side .used soft ek tubing with alphacool quick disconnects that connect the pedestal dual 360 rads to the CPU loop. Also my aquaero 6 is fully wired with the fan extensions USB and molex wired up to the other side thru a grommet so I can completly disconnect the ped and not have to drain

Lil leak test on the CPU loop. Just about ready to button this thing up.


----------



## Jubijub

Hello Caselabs owners,

I am considering one for my new build (X99-Deluxe II, 6900K, dual 1080ti or whatever new Titan comes out, meant as a data analysis/ML/gaming rig) that I intend to watercool with silence in mind.

I hesitate between the Merlin SM8 and the Magnum SMA8.

I would like to know what is the maximum rad config I could put in either at the same time :
- for SM8 I understand I can put a 120.4 (top), a 120.3 (front) and a 120.2 (bottom) due to the PSU clearance
- for SMA8 I understand I can put a 120.4 (top), a 120.3 (front) and a 120.4 in the bottom chamber as a side mount. The only part I am not clear on is if this would still leave enough PSU clearance for a Corsair 1200AX

If the SMA8 can accomodate the 120.4 at the bottom that would be better as I would get 120.11, which would be grand to dissipate around 900W

I'm drooling already over those cases, I will take them gunmetal grey.

PS : in europe, any other reseller than http://www.bestcases.eu ?


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pmfEwBylj

https://imageshack.com/i/pocPj9AYj

https://imageshack.com/i/poqeeuQuj

https://imageshack.com/i/pnOPvNONj

Back on air for a while in the BH7.


----------



## kovyrshin

^That's some proper photo skills here


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Hello Caselabs owners,
> 
> I am considering one for my new build (X99-Deluxe II, 6900K, dual 1080ti or whatever new Titan comes out, meant as a data analysis/ML/gaming rig) that I intend to watercool with silence in mind.
> 
> I hesitate between the Merlin SM8 and the Magnum SMA8.
> 
> I would like to know what is the maximum rad config I could put in either at the same time :
> - for SM8 I understand I can put a 120.4 (top), a 120.3 (front) and a 120.2 (bottom) due to the PSU clearance
> - for SMA8 I understand I can put a 120.4 (top), a 120.3 (front) and a 120.4 in the bottom chamber as a side mount. The only part I am not clear on is if this would still leave enough PSU clearance for a Corsair 1200AX
> 
> If the SMA8 can accomodate the 120.4 at the bottom that would be better as I would get 120.11, which would be grand to dissipate around 900W
> 
> I'm drooling already over those cases, I will take them gunmetal grey.
> 
> PS : in europe, any other reseller than http://www.bestcases.eu ?


I have a SMA8 and absolutely love it. I'm still new to the case. My build in it is only a couple weeks old. I put a 560mm rad in push pull in the bottom to cool my gpu loop and a 480mm rad up to with push only cooling my formula IX and CPU.I have the 120.3 flex bay with three fans as intake and a single 120 fan at the rear in exhaust. I can spin the fans so slow they are inaudible. I find myself having to look at the two reservoirs to make sure the water is moving. I also left the fan stickers on and I can see them spinning. I can read the wording on them as they spin so slow. Very highly recommend this case for silent gaming. I need to put some final touches on things and take some good pics. FWIW here is a link to the build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1623025/build-log-silent-night-caselabs-sma8#post_25879408


----------



## Mad Monk

IT Diva,

Once again a sincere thank you for your response. That is not hyperbole, see the last sentence if you doubt my veracity (side effect of all those paint chips I ate







).

My first consideration was to use the MoRa instead of the drop in mount and put the extended top over it. The S8 is 14.54" wide and 19.02" deep. The Mo-Ra3 360 is 15.08" by 16.36". That is about 1/2" too wide. Heatkiller has CAD drawings available for down load. They were, to see if there was anywhere to find that 1/2"

How deep are the side panels? Are they deep enough to find that 1/2 inch and have enough room to close the side panels without radiator contact with to side panels? It would require a few cross bars to attach it inside the case if I could have found that lousy missing 1/2 inch.

That is when I posted here hoping a fresh pair of eyes would see what I may have missed. _"I've been playing with an idea..."_ was how I started my initial post on this topic.

So how about helping find that dirty word lousy missing 1/2 inch and perhaps a way to attach the cross members or definitively rule out any internal mounting option? If it can be done, members of this thread can find a way to make it happen,and you are one of the giants on this and so many other forums. The review that hooked me on the Mo-Ra3 radiators was done by an OCN member: http://thermalbench.com/2016/09/12/watercool-heatkiller-mo-ra3-420-pro-radiator/.

Actually, I like your idea of a pedestal pretty much for the reasons you provided... if that miserable 0.5 inch (13mm per side) can be found. Guaranteed, it will have casters.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> IT Diva,
> 
> Once again a sincere thank you for your response. That is not hyperbole, see the last sentence if you doubt my veracity (side effect of all those paint chips I ate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> My first consideration was to use the MoRa instead of the drop in mount and put the extended top over it. The S8 is 14.54" wide and 19.02" deep. The Mo-Ra3 360 is 15.08" by 16.36". That is about 1/2" too wide. Heatkiller has CAD drawings available for down load. They were, to see if there was anywhere to find that 1/2"
> 
> How deep are the side panels? Are they deep enough to find that 1/2 inch and have enough room to close the side panels without radiator contact with to side panels? It would require a few cross bars to attach it inside the case if I could have found that lousy missing 1/2 inch.
> 
> That is when I posted here hoping a fresh pair of eyes would see what I may have missed. _"I've been playing with an idea..."_ was how I started my initial post on this topic.
> 
> So how about helping find that dirty word lousy missing 1/2 inch and perhaps a way to attach the cross members or definitively rule out any internal mounting option? If it can be done, members of this thread can find a way to make it happen,and you are one of the giants on this and so many other forums. The review that hooked me on the Mo-Ra3 radiators was done by an OCN member: http://thermalbench.com/2016/09/12/watercool-heatkiller-mo-ra3-420-pro-radiator/.
> 
> Actually, I like your idea of a pedestal pretty much for the reasons you provided... if that miserable 0.5 inch (13mm per side) can be found. Guaranteed, it will have casters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk


With my abrasive personality traits on their good behavior,

Your actual usable dimensions are 13 3/4" wide and 14 3/4 long.

You don't have the length you think you do, because of the mountings for the clips that the top snaps into.

You don't have the width you think you do from the dimensions listed by CL, because of the way the lower edge is formed on the top to make it strong and rigid.

Those outer dimensions do not translate very closely to usable interior space

Using my S8 as an example, you can see that the clips form the front and rear boundary points, and while the listed width is the full width of the outer sides of the cover, you really are limited to 3/8" per side less than that due to how the cover is made.



Even if you mounted it inside the case so the top clips didn't enter into the mix, you'd still be a full 1/2" plus the thickness of the side panel metal shy of it fitting . . . .

Plus you'd have to mount it low enough to be under the top chassis panel, so you're almost out of vertical space for anything but the lowest of GPU profiles.

I'm usually pretty good at getting things to fit into small spaces, but the numbers and the physicals just are not gona let the mora work with an S8, at least not outside of pure ghetto rigging


----------



## Mad Monk

IT Diva,

Yet again, and as always, thank you for sharing your knowledge and time.









The sounds you just heard, midst my sobs, were the final nails being hammered into the coffin of mounting a MoRa inside an S8.







Now the decision becomes buy the feet or go external.
















Sighing sadly.







Well back to the reading part of water cooling to assess rads for my build. Regardless of what you may call it hanging it off the outside was an option of desperation. If I cannot find a trio of 360 rads with equal cooling brute cooling power I am buying feet for it before I buy saw blades.

Hum, A triple external 480 using low speed 200mm ish fans in push pull with an Aquero controller and triple internal 360... Must be those darn paint chips kicking in again.









With the MoRa's low fan speed brute cooling force and triple internal 360s before a pedestal is added.







I've created life in the laboratory .. followed by minicab laughter.









Seriously, thank you.

Cheers,

Mad Monk
PS: go team Heretic.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> IT Diva,
> 
> Yet again, and as always, thank you for sharing your knowledge and time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sounds you just heard, midst my sobs, were the final nails being hammered into the coffin of mounting a MoRa inside an S8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the decision becomes buy the feet or go external.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sighing sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well back to the reading part of water cooling to assess rads for my build. Regardless of what you may call it hanging it off the outside was an option of desperation. If I cannot find a trio of 360 rads with equal cooling brute cooling power I am buying feet for it before I buy saw blades.
> 
> Hum, A triple external 480 using low speed 200mm ish fans in push pull with an Aquero controller and triple internal 360... Must be those darn paint chips kicking in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the MoRa's low fan speed brute cooling force and triple internal 360s before a pedestal is added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've created life in the laboratory .. followed by minicab laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, thank you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk
> PS: go team Heretic.


The big Mora makes a nice external cooling module:


----------



## NeeqOne

Anyone here knows any place in Baltimore, MD where I can get some parts powder coated and chromed? I have contacted a couple of local entities I saw online but I am yet to hear from them.


----------



## Mad Monk

It Diva,

Thank you yet again.

What, pray tell, is that clear acrylic housed bit of magical mischief on the front right side of the photo. Another Diva Did It Dapter?









I recognize the odd bit here and there. But what is that resivour lurking in there connected to? Sort of hard to see what is what above the top of the resivour with certainty. And just near the fan what is that wee beasty that seems unconnected. Hard pressed to find superlative worthy of that case either.









You have shown me the way to go and I can see no way to mount a Mo-Ra inside an S8.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> It Diva,
> 
> Thank you yet again.
> 
> What, pray tell, is that clear acrylic housed bit of magical mischief on the front right side of the photo. Another Diva Did It Dapter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize the odd bit here and there. But what is that resivour lurking in there connected to? Sort of hard to see what is what above the top of the resivour with certainty. And just near the fan what is that wee beasty that seems unconnected. Hard pressed to find superlative worthy of that case either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have shown me the way to go and I can see no way to mount a Mo-Ra inside an S8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk


The whole thing is a completely stand alone external cooling module.

It has it's own PSU, (top) dual D5 2 bay res, Lamptron FC9 fan controller and fan speed and flow rate displays.

There's also a third D5 in there. along with a couple small circuit boards to translate the FC9 powered fans' tach signals to be compatible with a normal rpm display and to provide a 5V source for the displays from the 12V only PSU output

The acrylic case started out as a regular sized atx clear PC case, that I shortened by about 10 inches so just a little more than the drive bays and HDD mountings were' left


----------



## Revan654

With THW10 anyone have problems screw the mounts in at the bottom with fans & radiators attached (140 version with 560)? For some reason the middle were not lining up for me. The only way I could get them screwed in was angle the mounts screw the one side in and then place the mount straight and screw the other side in.


----------



## Jubijub

Thanks for the answer...

I guess I will go with the SMA8 then, as that would allow me to go 120.11 instead of 120.9, which would give me both super cooling for silent, and headroom to grow on the GPU side...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

On the MoRa debate - I understand the appeal of doing something different, and I further understand that Diva has explained the dimensional issues...

I'd simply like to add that in your description it seems that you are not planning anything else on the radiator side - so from a purely functional standpoint I would recommend against it even if it fit well.

This is just some unsolicited advice from someone who has purchased many different sized rads over the years just because they fit. The issue is that although you will hopefully enjoy your S8 as much as the rest of us enjoy our many CL cases... you might not. Or at least you might not in the configuration you're building now.

If you purchased three 360mm rads (or three 420mm rads) instead of the respective MoRa of the same size... they can easily be reused in almost any build in the future. In the case of the MoRa (unless you're building an external cooling rig) it's likely to present the same design/installation issues in that build/case.

Just a thought to consider... now, if you had picked up an old TX10-D instead of an S8... then I would _definitely_ say the MoRa is the only way to go ! (For that matter probably 3-4 other rads too just because).


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... they really should think about doing a limited release of the TX10D... though knowing my luck, I won't be able to afford one when and if they do.


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the MoRa debate - I understand the appeal of doing something different, and I further understand that Diva has explained the dimensional issues...
> 
> I'd simply like to add that in your description it seems that you are not planning anything else on the radiator side - so from a purely functional standpoint I would recommend against it even if it fit well.
> 
> This is just some unsolicited advice from someone who has purchased many different sized rads over the years just because they fit. The issue is that although you will hopefully enjoy your S8 as much as the rest of us enjoy our many CL cases... you might not. Or at least you might not in the configuration you're building now.
> 
> If you purchased three 360mm rads (or three 420mm rads) instead of the respective MoRa of the same size... they can easily be reused in almost any build in the future. In the case of the MoRa (unless you're building an external cooling rig) it's likely to present the same design/installation issues in that build/case.
> 
> Just a thought to consider... now, if you had picked up an old TX10-D instead of an S8... then I would _definitely_ say the MoRa is the only way to go ! (For that matter probably 3-4 other rads too just because).


DiGiCiDAL,

First and foremost, thank you for your time and sharing your knowledge.

Permit me to tender a correction. _"This is just some unsolicited ..."_ It most certainly was solicited and actually sought after. It is also very very welcome.









As to MoRa research, here is but one link. http://thermalbench.com/2016/09/12/watercool-heatkiller-mo-ra3-420-pro-radiator/ The other reviews, scant pickings I admit, got me looking for more information. This is the review that started me looking for a way to use this rad inside a PC. Please note: I have reason to find this review 100% credible and actionable. It does attempt an apples to apples extrapolation with a useful description. (If the Mo-Ra4 has flat vs round tubes and the restriction can be overcome with a 12v D5 this idea may rise from the dead.)









Thanks to IT Diva's patient help I am back to three 360 SR2s and the Mo-Ra3 relegated to keeping the cats and dog warm.

_"(For that matter probably 3-4 other rads too just because)"_







Now you are talking! It was the quest for more and better cooling power that seduced me to the dark side. That is my story and I am sticking to it.

_"if you had picked up an old TX10-D instead of an S8..."_ Thanks to IT Diva's measurements I am buying feet and not saw blades.








I have never bought or sold here. If you have one lets PM.

Cheers,

Mad Monk
Go team Heretic.


----------



## smke

Does anyone have this case MAGNUM TH10A if so i am thanking of getting one but i have a few questions about it. 1 did you have to get longer psu cables for anny part of build?
2 did you have to get longer sata cables wen you put hdd's in compartment on outher side from mouther board? would like to know what i am getting into


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone have this case MAGNUM TH10A if so i am thanking of getting one but i have a few questions about it. 1 did you have to get longer psu cables for anny part of build?
> 2 did you have to get longer sata cables wen you put hdd's in compartment on outher side from mouther board? would like to know what i am getting into


No, PSU cables and SATA cables will both definitely reach.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone have this case MAGNUM TH10A if so i am thanking of getting one but i have a few questions about it. 1 did you have to get longer psu cables for anny part of build?
> 2 did you have to get longer sata cables wen you put hdd's in compartment on outher side from mouther board? would like to know what i am getting into
> 
> 
> 
> No, PSU cables and SATA cables will both definitely reach.
Click to expand...

so if i put my hdd's in the outher compartment at the front everything will reach


----------



## smke

here is what i am going to put in that case
asus x99 deluxe 2
Evga 650 g2
3 hdd's
2 ssd's
ek preditor 240 aio
1 dvd burner
1 blue ray burner
so frome what you are saying i can use stock cables and wont have to get longer ones.
what comes with tat case as far as hdd bays and outher stuff


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> here is what i am going to put in that case
> asus x99 deluxe 2
> Evga 650 g2
> 3 hdd's
> 2 ssd's
> ek preditor 240 aio
> 1 dvd burner
> 1 blue ray burner
> so frome what you are saying i can use stock cables and wont have to get longer ones.
> what comes with tat case as far as hdd bays and outher stuff


That's similar to what I have.

Check caselabs website to see what it comes with. You need 2 5.25" mounts (or one 3-bay one) for the optical drives. It comes with mounts for 4 HDDs, you could put the two SDDs in one of those slots by getting a cheap caddy.

You'd have to look into whether the AIO will reach, it probably will but there's more space above the motherboard than in most cases.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> here is what i am going to put in that case
> asus x99 deluxe 2
> Evga 650 g2
> 3 hdd's
> 2 ssd's
> ek preditor 240 aio
> 1 dvd burner
> 1 blue ray burner
> so frome what you are saying i can use stock cables and wont have to get longer ones.
> what comes with tat case as far as hdd bays and outher stuff
> 
> 
> 
> That's similar to what I have.
> 
> Check caselabs website to see what it comes with. You need 2 5.25" mounts (or one 3-bay one) for the optical drives. It comes with mounts for 4 HDDs, you could put the two SDDs in one of those slots by getting a cheap caddy.
> 
> You'd have to look into whether the AIO will reach, it probably will but there's more space above the motherboard than in most cases.
Click to expand...

is the space more then what is in the cooler master haf 932 advanced


----------



## lukeluke

The measurements are on CL's website.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

My "little" SM8 is about to be live again!









So many side-tracks in this build it's been ridiculous, but sure do love that CL quality. Leak testing with air now, but I'm still thinking that left tube needs a replacement as it's about 3 degrees short of straight as it is and my OCD is bugging me about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Anyone knows where I can buy Satin Black Cast Acrylic Sheet apart from PPCs. It is out of stock at PPCs. Thanks.


If you haven't found one yet... I got this in my email today:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWACIT6/ref=pe_2559770_230044460_em_1p_1_ti

Seems like it would work for you and the price is good too!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Two tone will never come back... Well, I shouldn't say never, in principle at least, but probably never. The strain it puts on production, even with two powder booths running all day really puts us in a hole. White will return at some point, but when that is is anybody's guess.


This makes me so, so sad. Was ready for the gunmetal/white s8 I put off getting last year. Guess I've been away too long.


----------



## emsj86

Need some thoughts. Two tone black outside white I side case labs case.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> My "little" SM8 is about to be live again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many side-tracks in this build it's been ridiculous, but sure do love that CL quality. Leak testing with air now, but I'm still thinking that left tube needs a replacement as it's about 3 degrees short of straight as it is and my OCD is bugging me about it.
> 
> 
> If you haven't found one yet... I got this in my email today:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWACIT6/ref=pe_2559770_230044460_em_1p_1_ti
> 
> Seems like it would work for you and the price is good too!


Thanks for the update. I sent a message to PPCs and was told they have 2 of the the Satin acrylic sheets so I picked both.

I just finished with prototypes for the various plates. Looks like some measurements are off. I will update and do the laser cutting again.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice... I think a CNC is in my future as there are just so many options for multiple projects where it would be handy. Is yours DIY or retail model (or are you outsourcing)?

Panels look great BTW - sucks that the measurements were off though.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nice... I think a CNC is in my future as there are just so many options for multiple projects where it would be handy. Is yours DIY or retail model (or are you outsourcing)?
> 
> Panels look great BTW - sucks that the measurements were off though.


I used the laser cutter at the creative center at Baltimore. They are about 3 of those places around.

I have been putting together parts to build myself a CNC. Hopefully, I get it done by the end of the year or soon if possible.


----------



## Barefooter

Got my outside panels back from the powder coat shop over the weekend. They did a fantastic job!

It looks absolutely amazing in person!









More pictures on this post of my build log.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone have issue mounting their bottom rads in the THW10? The screw holes seem slightly off. I did finally get them screwed in once I push down on the radiator.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Got my outside panels back from the powder coat shop over the weekend. They did a fantastic job!
> 
> It looks absolutely amazing in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on this post of my build log.


How much did that cost you if you don't me asking? I'm looking to get my SMA8 powdercoated.


----------



## stocksux

Version 1.1 done. Fitted with a 1080ti now.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How much did that cost you if you don't me asking? I'm looking to get my SMA8 powdercoated.


It's pretty expensive but worth it if you want something custom


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> It's pretty expensive but worth it if you want something custom


That's what he said !


----------



## ShdSteel

Had to ask. Do any caselabs cases have a horizontal motherboard mount and can fit a 120mm x9 radiator? (Mora3)


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Not that I am aware of.

Largest case with horizontal motherboard mounting is the S8.


----------



## alltheGHz

About to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShdSteel*
> 
> Had to ask. Do any caselabs cases have a horizontal motherboard mount and can fit a 120mm x9 radiator? (Mora3)


120 x 9? The TX10 (discontinued) had the ability to house one of those if I'm correct, but getting one nowadays is gonna be rough, I know of 3 or 4 people that even have them in the first place.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The TX10 could house a small village as well lol


----------



## ShdSteel

Yeah I think so. Maybe might try and mount the mora3 radiator on the outside of an s8.


----------



## ShdSteel

I believe I saw a photo too one time of a 120x9 mount in a th10 or mh10. Is that a thing?


----------



## X-Nine

It was for the TX10. No way would anything smaller be able to house it. 120.9.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Version 1.1 done. Fitted with a 1080ti now.


Very impressive. After all that work I only have one question. Why stock cables?


----------



## ShdSteel

sorry I have no other way to quote this. But what about pictured here? Or was this a custom mount in the case?


----------



## ShdSteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> It was for the TX10. No way would anything smaller be able to house it. 120.9.


If you can, see the included image in my above post. What about that mount? Is that a custom bracket in the mh10?


----------



## X-Nine

I've never seen it ordered in production. I'd have to do some digging to see if there are any kind of mounts that still exist to mount that to the vertical accessory mounting holes on other cases. As it stands, the Supermount is basically a flat drop in style panel, there's no other mounts on it that would push it further into the case.


----------



## ShdSteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I've never seen it ordered in production. I'd have to do some digging to see if there are any kind of mounts that still exist to mount that to the vertical accessory mounting holes on other cases. As it stands, the Supermount is basically a flat drop in style panel, there's no other mounts on it that would push it further into the case.


Ah alright I see. Thank you very much for the support. If you do happen to stumble upon anything please post here. Thank you.


----------



## alltheGHz

What exactly do you plan to cool with a 120x9?


----------



## ShdSteel

Just doing all my components, two 1080ti's, x99 mobo, 6900k, and possibly my m.2.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShdSteel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I've never seen it ordered in production. I'd have to do some digging to see if there are any kind of mounts that still exist to mount that to the vertical accessory mounting holes on other cases. As it stands, the Supermount is basically a flat drop in style panel, there's no other mounts on it that would push it further into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah alright I see. Thank you very much for the support. If you do happen to stumble upon anything please post here. Thank you.
Click to expand...

So I did some digging and this indeed was more of an experiment than anything else. After all was said and done, the mount was scrapped, there's just wasn't any space left inside the case, venting patterns didn't line up, etc. It's not something that was ever put into production. Back then we had a bit more time on our hands to experiment with oddities like that mount.


----------



## ShdSteel

Ah alright bummer. Well thank you very much for your time!


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Very impressive. After all that work I only have one question. Why stock cables?[/quote
> I couldn't decide between MDPC-X or Teleios. Once I decided on one I then couldn't decide on a color pattern and colors. By the time I had the rest of the build together I just used what came with the PSU. I don't mind em so much actually. They're mostly sleeved, just not individually, and I don't mind all black. Maybe one of these days I'll get a set made up.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Very impressive. After all that work I only have one question. Why stock cables?[/quote
> I couldn't decide between MDPC-X or Teleios. Once I decided on one I then couldn't decide on a color pattern and colors. By the time I had the rest of the build together I just used what came with the PSU. I don't mind em so much actually. They're mostly sleeved, just not individually, and I don't mind all black. Maybe one of these days I'll get a set made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood, but from a practical standpoint system cables are rarely the proper length and are very rigid. From the looks of it we have similar power supplies EVGA T2 1600 and proper length cables improve airflow significantly. Why not just make your own?
> 
> Back of my system with cables I made using parachute cord
Click to expand...


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Understood, but from a practical standpoint system cables are rarely the proper length and are very rigid. From the looks of it we have similar power supplies EVGA T2 1600 and proper length cables improve airflow significantly. Why not just make your own?
> 
> Back of my system with cables I made using parachute cord


Man, I need some custom cables bad. Back of my rig looks horrible, and cannot stand it. I hate how the PSU cables come with cables that have multiple inputs on them. Looks great btw


----------



## stocksux

I'm running a Be Quiet! 850W. The cables are nice and pliable actually. Perhaps one day I'll make my own set. Looks good


----------



## Deeptek

I know that I have asked this before but I pulled the trigger and got a good deal on a used S3.

Can anyone help me out with custom cable length (As little slack as possible)? Going to get the work outsourced. Thx.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I know that I have asked this before but I pulled the trigger and got a good deal on a used S3.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with custom cable length (As little slack as possible)? Going to get the work outsourced. Thx.


Well, when you say "as little slack as possible" then more information would definitely be needed...

Motherboard model (or at least the location of the 24 pin and 4/8 pin PSU connections), GPU requirements (6/8/6+6/6+8/8+8), etc...

There is some room to hide them, but if you really want _as little slack as possible_ then you probably have to make your own as the number and/or direction of the bends and the amount of outside slack needs to be taken into account.

Here is what I would recommend... take decently stiff wire (probably 14ga would be best - enough to hold a shape) then bend it from point A to point B for each run of cable. Once it looks like you want it, mark your point and straighten it back out and measure it's length. Be sure to tell whoever is making them the number of bends and whether that's an "outside" or "inside" dimension. Bends require more length on the outside or they will separate and not look good.

Only problem with doing it this way is that if you change your mind on where you want to route something - you're likely to be short/long somewhere... so do everything _else_ first before you commit to the cable dimensions.


----------



## Mega Man

ironically that is exactly what i did for mine


----------



## AndreTM

I don't know if this question has been already posted but has someone tried to mod a SMA8 (or similar) to mount the gpu vertically? That would be awesome!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, when you say "as little slack as possible" then more information would definitely be needed...
> 
> Motherboard model (or at least the location of the 24 pin and 4/8 pin PSU connections), GPU requirements (6/8/6+6/6+8/8+8), etc...
> 
> There is some room to hide them, but if you really want _as little slack as possible_ then you probably have to make your own as the number and/or direction of the bends and the amount of outside slack needs to be taken into account.
> 
> Here is what I would recommend... take decently stiff wire (probably 14ga would be best - enough to hold a shape) then bend it from point A to point B for each run of cable. Once it looks like you want it, mark your point and straighten it back out and measure it's length. Be sure to tell whoever is making them the number of bends and whether that's an "outside" or "inside" dimension. Bends require more length on the outside or they will separate and not look good.
> 
> Only problem with doing it this way is that if you change your mind on where you want to route something - you're likely to be short/long somewhere... so do everything _else_ first before you commit to the cable dimensions.


Thanks Digi!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Thanks Digi!


Interesting approach. 14 AWG is the same stiffness as romex wire which is very difficult to bend. I just used a flexible tape measure like the ones a taylor would use. Afterwards cut and crimp accordingly. Not sure if you ever had to do any land navigation. Useful skill to know, but when you read a topographical map you sometimes need to measure distance with lots of bends and curves like on a road for example. The same principle applies here. To measure that distance you would measure each individual segment until it bends and then add up the segments for a accurate length.


----------



## Deeptek

If anyone is wanting a shot of inspiration for a Bullet case check this out ->

https://www.caselabs-bh4.ngen-pcs.com/


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup BH4 will be my next CL case. NGen looks amazing


----------



## Deeptek

They did a stand up job with it, literally


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> If anyone is wanting a shot of inspiration for a Bullet case check this out ->
> 
> https://www.caselabs-bh4.ngen-pcs.com/


Great job! I really like this build


----------



## iamjanco

Hi folks. Can anyone confirm that an HL 560 SR2 MP will fit side mounted in the bottom of an SMA8? Tried to find mention of it in the thread, but didn't come up with anything. TIA!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Great job! I really like this build


I didn't do this. Just sharing a link


----------



## HaykOC

If I ran 2 1080s in SLI inside a BH7 would it be better to use the stock blower coolers or get somethin with a few fans?


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Hi folks. Can anyone confirm that an HL 560 SR2 MP will fit side mounted in the bottom of an SMA8? Tried to find mention of it in the thread, but didn't come up with anything. TIA!


It'll fit. I have the HL GTX NEMESIS 560mm in my SMA8. No problems. SR is smaller.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> It'll fit. I have the HL GTX NEMESIS 560mm in my SMA8. No problems. SR is smaller.


Can you squeeze a PSU behind? It seems so from the pictures
By behind I mean the other side of the case


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Can you squeeze a PSU behind? It seems so from the pictures
> By behind I mean the other side of the case


Yes you can. I fit a Be Quiet! 850w behind it with no issues. Maybe an inch in between the two. If you want to run your tubing straight down from the gpu into the lower chamber you won't be able to though. The fans stick out to far. You'd have to come down from the gpu and back a bit then down into the one inch space inbeteeen the rad and psu. Check my build of silent night and you'll be able to see what I mean. I'll try and get some pics of clearance after work today.


----------



## Jubijub

I checked the picture and I don't see what you mean (the build only has 1 chamber as it seems).

But I guess I get your point.
I have done any advanced planning, but I planned to put the rad entrance/exit on the front side of the case, which should prevent that clearance issue.
Do you think there would be enough space to go push/pull or just push ?


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I checked the picture and I don't see what you mean (the build only has 1 chamber as it seems).
> 
> But I guess I get your point.
> I have done any advanced planning, but I planned to put the rad entrance/exit on the front side of the case, which should prevent that clearance issue.
> Do you think there would be enough space to go push/pull or just push ?


There is only one chamber in the sma8. Its deep enough to fit say two power supplies or as big as a 560mm rad on one side then a psu and even another day 280mm rad. It's all in the same chamber though what I'm saying about going down from the gpu into the chamber I'm saying depending on the thickness of the rad and Fan combo you choose you won't be able to go down in a straight line. For instance a 480mm vs a 560mm rad won't be as tall and you probably could. I was unable to even fit a 90 degree below the mid plate and above the rad. My ports are at the front of the case as well. I'll get pics specifically of your questions tonight


----------



## Jubijub

No there isn't







: http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/370/images/2173/SMA_interior__27167.1418684694.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

the Merlin SM8 has only 1 chamber, the Magnum SMA8 has 2 (with a lower one), and the STH10 has two

So my question is about the Magnum SMA8 (dual chambered) : if I use the 560mm side mount on the lower chamber, can I still put a PSU behind ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> No there isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4100/df4bb/products/370/images/2173/SMA_interior__27167.1418684694.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> 
> the Merlin SM8 has only 1 chamber, the Magnum SMA8 has 2 (with a lower one), and the STH10 has two
> 
> So my question is about the Magnum SMA8 (dual chambered) : if I use the 560mm side mount on the lower chamber, can I still put a PSU behind ?


yes you can


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yes you can


This is what I already said. Yes you can


----------



## Jubijub

I am sorry to insist stocksux, but your case is not the SMA8, it is the SM8.
The one on Silentnight build, that is.


----------



## stocksux

Here are a few pics I found on my phone.


----------



## Kimir

Yes you can, once again, if you weren't sure enough by now.


----------



## Craigk19

Ordered my gunmetal Sm8 on Tuesday this week. Now we play the waiting game! and the long wait to get all of my parts built up for my build goal is by the end of the year have my system built. Then in 2018 do the custom loop!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I am sorry to insist stocksux, but your case is not the SMA8, it is the SM8.
> The one on Silentnight build, that is.


I would have to insist you are wrong. The case he is using for that build is an SMA8.

TCO


----------



## Jubijub

Shouldn't the SMA8 have a mid-plate ?

Based on the pictures from stocksux, I guess I have my answer : push pull would be too thick


----------



## X-Nine

He has an SMA8. And there is a midplate in his photos. An SM8 has only one PSU location at the bottom and it's horizontal.


----------



## stocksux

Why you would think I don't know what case I have baffles me. For being in this thread you should or at least be considering a CaseLabs case. So you know how much they cost. For the price tag of the SMA8 you better believe I'm well aware of what I have. Thank you Jason for clearing up things (still not sure why it needed clearing up)


----------



## Jubijub

I'm sorry but you said :
Quote:


> *There is only one chamber in the sma8*. Its deep enough to fit say two power supplies or as big as a 560mm rad on one side then a psu and even another day 280mm rad. It's all in the same chamber though what I'm saying about going down from the gpu into the chamber I'm saying depending on the thickness of the rad and Fan combo you choose you won't be able to go down in a straight line. For instance a 480mm vs a 560mm rad won't be as tall and you probably could. I was unable to even fit a 90 degree below the mid plate and above the rad. My ports are at the front of the case as well. I'll get pics specifically of your questions tonight


which is wrong if you consider there is a midplate that separates the case vertically in 2 chambers : the main one with the mobo, and the bottom one with a grid on both side and the PSU mount.
Now I guess there is a misunderstanding on "chambers" if you consider chambers as side of the case (in which case the SMA8 has one as opposed to the THW10 or TH10A which have 2 in that case

sorry for the confusion, and thanks for the pics. It confirmed what I though which is that push/pull is going to get too thick to leave enough space for the PSU.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Here are a few pics I found on my phone.


Thanks! That definitely answers my original question. Repped!


----------



## iamjanco

Somewhat OT, but when I tried to rep StockSux for the pix the same time I was posting (rep was submitted first), I got a js popup that asked me if I was sure I wanted to leave the page, which I clicked 'yes' on. My post then displayed in a new page and still displays when I view all my posts via my profile, but it's not showing up here when viewing via the thread. That, after spending a day sorting out a 5.5.9-5.6.30 php upgrade on Ubuntu for a client, wading through the deltas for apache, mysql and of course, php.

Wasn't watching the console tool, so no help there unfortunately. Not sure it's a real bug at this point in time.

Edited: ah, there's my post (above).


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I'm sorry but you said :
> which is wrong if you consider there is a midplate that separates the case vertically in 2 chambers : the main one with the mobo, and the bottom one with a grid on both side and the PSU mount.
> Now I guess there is a misunderstanding on "chambers" if you consider chambers as side of the case (in which case the SMA8 has one as opposed to the THW10 or TH10A which have 2 in that case
> sorry for the confusion, and thanks for the pics. It confirmed what I though which is that push/pull is going to get too thick to leave enough space for the PSU.


Holy s*** man! You're a bit on the ridiculous side! I have push pull on a 60mm thick 140.4 radiator in those pics and you can CLEARLY see there is room for a PSU. I also said I am running a Be Quiet! 850W PSU in THE SAME CASE down in the "lower chamber". Maybe buy another case.... (sorry JasonCL for directing business elsewhere but cmon...)


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Thanks! That definitely answers my original question. Repped!


Glad they helped! Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Cozmo85

Anyone have issues with the front panel audio being too recessed? I have an SM8 and none of my headphones can plug in because the plug sits so far back in the hole. Not even skinny iphone plugs.

http://i.imgur.com/XBWmPTQh.jpg


----------



## Deeptek

Hey all..

Long time builder.. First time logger.

This is going to be my first documented build..

Come join me!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625780/build-log-deeps-diadem-of-stars-caselabs-s3-itx-build


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Anyone have issues with the front panel audio being too recessed? I have an SM8 and none of my headphones can plug in because the plug sits so far back in the hole. Not even skinny iphone plugs.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XBWmPTQh.jpg


You should take a look at how your panel is assembled.
The Audio Jacks on my panel (on my S8) stick out about .5mm in front of the panel.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> Holy s*** man! You're a bit on the ridiculous side! I have push pull on a 60mm thick 140.4 radiator in those pics and you can CLEARLY see there is room for a PSU. I also said I am running a Be Quiet! 850W PSU in THE SAME CASE down in the "lower chamber". Maybe buy another case.... (sorry JasonCL for directing business elsewhere but cmon...)


I understand the frustration but I think language differences might be complicating some of the 'emotion' you're reading into his posts... I certainly didn't see it as all that combative. However, when one hasn't actually had the pleasure of owning a CL case (or three







) then it's sometimes difficult to grasp how much space there is in many of the areas. And if you're used to trying to mod a ~$200 off-the-shelf case to fit almost anything decent rad-wise, then it can further complicate matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Anyone have issues with the front panel audio being too recessed? I have an SM8 and none of my headphones can plug in because the plug sits so far back in the hole. Not even skinny iphone plugs.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XBWmPTQh.jpg


Looks like maybe the shrouds on the USB ports are caught... it definitely should be more flush with that panel (at least both of mine are). Should be more like this:


Not an oblique view, so it's a little hard to see, but basically they are flush enough to not stick out, but you still feel them when brushing your finger over them. When I reversed my SM8 for the new build I had to adjust the USB/audio port assembly a little to get it right, I had to bend the outside of the USB shrouds just slightly to push it all the way flush because 2 of them kept binding. It looks like that might be the case in yours as well. Just be careful to only push on them _just enough_ to get that last .5mm or so... otherwise you have flush audio but won't be able to plug in USB devices!


----------



## Jubijub

1/ I wish you could calm down a little bit. I never insulted you and I would appreciate if you could do the same
2/ it would be : 1/ my first Caselab case 2/ my first loop (although I have been building systems since 1996, all of them were aircooled), apologies if I cannot diagnose the full depth of your configuration at one glance. I understand I'm a worthless little **** seeking for wisdom








3/ Je propose que nous ayons la suite de la discussion dans ma langue maternelle, puisqu'apparement je n'écris pas assez bien.

I'm sorry but I looked again at the pictures and while it is obvious the top rad is push pull, it is a lot less obvious from the picture that the bottom one on the side panel is (all I can see are the rear fans, the front fans are not visible and given the perspective it is not obvious there is a range of fans in front. ). It can be obvious to you because it is your case and you assembled it, but it is not obvious from the picture as the front fans are absolutely not visible on the picture, and the perspective, not knowing the case, makes it look like the rad is touching the edge of the case.

Glad to know this is not the case.


----------



## chibi

Hi everyone, new member of la famiglia CaseLabs.
Come stop by my build log if you have time -> [Build Log] - NERV - [SMA8]


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Hey all..
> 
> Long time builder.. First time logger.
> 
> *This is going to be my first documented build..*
> 
> Come join me!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625780/build-log-deeps-diadem-of-stars-caselabs-s3-itx-build


Bout time.









TCO


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I'm sorry but I looked again at the pictures and while it is obvious the top rad is push pull


The top rad is push only.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Bout time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


----------



## Jubijub

hum, so I got 0/3 so far









Which kinda proves pictures can be tricky


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> hum, so I got 0/3 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which kinda proves pictures can be tricky


What is the Exact Information that you seek?

What pictures do you need to explain the questions that you have asked?

TCO


----------



## Jubijub

I guess it has been answered : I wanted to know what is the clearance around rads, to know if :
- I can use a thick rad
- I can use push pull and keep enough space for a PSU.


----------



## MisterCS

Is it better to email them, or to use the message on the site for changes to an order?

Or are they about the same?


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterCS*
> 
> Is it better to email them, or to use the message on the site for changes to an order?
> 
> Or are they about the same?


I'd call them.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I guess it has been answered : I wanted to know what is the clearance around rads, to know if :
> - I can use a thick rad
> - I can use push pull and keep enough space for a PSU.


Ok then. So you don't need to go back and forth with people anymore?



TCO


----------



## Craigk19

does anyone know which mdpc-x color looks to closest to caselabs gun metal is it Titanium grey or carbon bti?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> does anyone know which mdpc-x color looks to closest to caselabs gun metal is it Titanium grey or carbon bti?


The web site shows, coming soon "Carbon-BTI cable sleeving is the combination of our high-tech Black and Titanium-Grey materials." I think this is new and not included in their sample pack yet.

The Titanium-Grey is the best match for the Gun Metal in my opinion. I'm ordering some tonight. It's the third color from the top on the picture of their sample pack here.

Everything is on sale until Sunday the 19th at Mod-One.


----------



## Craigk19

Yeah last night I spent 75 is stuff on there. haha that's why I was asking went ahead and got 50 ft of titanium grey, for 8 bucks. Even it's the wrong color, I can use it for something.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Yeah last night I spent 75 is stuff on there. haha that's why I was asking went ahead and got 50 ft of titanium grey, for 8 bucks. Even it's the wrong color, I can use it for something.


The titanium grey is very nice... don't have a GM case to show but my extensions are Plat.Grey-Titanium-B-Magic (the Titanium are the darker accents).


----------



## X-Nine

If you go with sleeve, MDPCX really is the only way to go. Everything else pales in comparison. If you go with extensions, well, Mod-One is the best out there. He has techniques which no one else in the industry uses. All of the whacky shapes he bends his extensions into aren't by use of special wire, butt rather how the wires are sleeved so snug.


----------



## emsj86

Anyone verify (maybe with a picture) if 30cm / 12 inches of extensions is long enough for a case labs case (sm8, sma8). I've been trying to get in touch with mod 1 about longer extensions but haven't heard back so if I pull the trigger on 30cm extensions I want to feel good about them being able to reach without seeing the extension connection and where they won't be really tight/stretched out. (The gpu
Cables are my main concern)


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok then. So you don't need to go back and forth with people anymore?
> 
> TCO


No I don't : I know which case, and the back, front and top panel configuration that I will put inside.
I may need to order extra things inside but I will figure that out as I build.
Thanks for your help

Note for CL :
- having detailed schematics showing clearance on CL website would help tremendously : the website does a good job explaining max rad side per bay in isolation, but not giving clearances with other components, especially PSUs
Eg : on the SM8 (Merlin), using max rad size on the bottom panel prevents to put a PSU, and even using a 360 doesn't provide enough clearance for wires so de facto with a PSU, only 240 rad would fit


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Anyone verify (maybe with a picture) if 30cm / 12 inches of extensions is long enough for a case labs case (sm8, sma8). I've been trying to get in touch with mod 1 about longer extensions but haven't heard back so if I pull the trigger on 30cm extensions I want to feel good about them being able to reach without seeing the extension connection and where they won't be really tight/stretched out. (The gpu
> Cables are my main concern)


It _could_ be a problem with a top GPU depending on where you wanted them to go... that's what I found. Luckily, between having a 40 lane CPU and a MB that supports full bandwidth in slot 4 as well it's not a problem. Actually, with the way I had to re-organize my build - now I could have used slot 1 and it would have reached as it's going straight down. The 24-pin shouldn't be a problem at all... the biggest thing is the length of the PSU cables to hit the extensions. Here's how I ran mine in my SM8 for referrence:

Front:

Back:



(These were ordered through the Mod-One builder form - the picture a few posts back was actually from them prior to shipping them out to me!)


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. I just picked up these from there. It's black, shade 19 and white. Bought some chrome tubing and changing my acrylic psu shroud to white or black not sure which color until I see how the Jerome tubing looks. Outside of the case will be black and inside white


----------



## springs113

Looking into possibly getting an sm8, but with no possibility of getting a white version i may need to search elsewhere for a worthwhile runner up. Any ideas?


----------



## DarthBaggins

@DiGiCiDAL now why install your GPU in the lowest PCIe slot vs the top or middle?


----------



## emsj86

I lost my case labs sticker:badge whatever you call it when I painted my case. Is there a way to buy one??


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> @DiGiCiDAL now why install your GPU in the lowest PCIe slot vs the top or middle?


I'm going to guess it was to keep some of the Xpower's details visible, but I could very well be wrong ^_^


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm going to guess it was to keep some of the Xpower's details visible, but I could very well be wrong ^_^


If you read his last post, it sounds more like he wanted to keep the psu cable run to his video card as short as possible.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I lost my case labs sticker:badge whatever you call it when I painted my case. Is there a way to buy one??


You have to buy a new CaseLabs case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Joking


----------



## Mega Man

Just ask them they will send a new one


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok then. So you don't need to go back and forth with people anymore?
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't : I know which case, and the back, front and top panel configuration that I will put inside.
> I may need to order extra things inside but I will figure that out as I build.
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Note for CL :
> - having detailed schematics showing clearance on CL website would help tremendously : the website does a good job explaining max rad side per bay in isolation, but not giving clearances with other components, especially PSUs
> Eg : on the SM8 (Merlin), using max rad size on the bottom panel prevents to put a PSU, and even using a 360 doesn't provide enough clearance for wires so de facto with a PSU, only 240 rad would fit
Click to expand...

I'll be adding to our technical galleries when time permits, but there's literally no way to provide details on hardware. There's an ungodly amount of hardware choices on the market and figuring out the millions of different configurations would be impossible. This is why end users need to take into consideration the specs of their hardware preferences and the dimensions provided on the site and draw their own conclusions.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I'll be adding to our technical galleries when time permits, but there's literally no way to provide details on hardware. There's an ungodly amount of hardware choices on the market and figuring out the millions of different configurations would be impossible. This is why end users need to take into consideration the specs of their hardware preferences and the dimensions provided on the site and draw their own conclusions.


Of course providing compatibility matrix for hardware would make no sense, there are too many combinations. But would it be possible to provide schematics ?


----------



## springs113

Is there any sort of time frame on when the white option in the SM8 will be available? I already have the SMA8 in gun metal and dont want the same color again.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> If you read his last post, it sounds more like he wanted to keep the psu cable run to his video card as short as possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm going to guess it was to keep some of the Xpower's details visible, but I could very well be wrong ^_^


These are actually both right. Because I wanted it going straight down and because if it's in Slot 1 I wind up with almost no 'mirror backplate' visibility and a ton of 'ugly black GPU block' visible... and the dragon disappears as well.

In reality I'll eventually throw another 1080 in there which will have to go in Slot 1 - but I'll have longer power extension for it - and I'll get a clear acrylic block rather than the black acetal... so at least the top block will reflect in the bottom backplate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> @DiGiCiDAL now why install your GPU in the lowest PCIe slot vs the top or middle?


Only slots 1 and 4 are PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (with a 40-lane CPU). 2 and 3 share lanes with slot 1, and 5 shares with M.2/U.2 + SATA 9/10. Full 16 lanes to 1 and 4 so either works for single GPU setup!


----------



## chibi

@DiGiCiDAL - would you be able to provide a sku/link to where you purchased the usb 3.0 extensions? Those black ones look very sleek. Thank you


----------



## MisterCS

I'd like to thank Jason W. for the help with my order change.


----------



## NeeqOne

Does anyone knows a place where I can get some parts chrome plated in the East Coast? Thanks.


----------



## Ripple

Limited run on Mercury S3 and S8S available now. I might order the motherboard stealth mount, looks cool.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Limited run on Mercury S3 and S8S available now. I might order the motherboard stealth mount, looks cool.


I take it you just received that email? It was made public knowledge a few weeks ago in the CaseLabs sub-forum.


----------



## Deedaz

That email made me think my pedestal had shipped! Stop playing with my emotions CL!


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> No I don't : I know which case, and the back, front and top panel configuration that I will put inside.
> I may need to order extra things inside but I will figure that out as I build.
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Note for CL :
> - having detailed schematics showing clearance on CL website would help tremendously : the website does a good job explaining max rad side per bay in isolation, but not giving clearances with other components, especially PSUs
> Eg : on the SM8 (Merlin), using max rad size on the bottom panel prevents to put a PSU, and even using a 360 doesn't provide enough clearance for wires so de facto with a PSU, only 240 rad would fit


+1 for dimensioned drawings. Would help planning loops amd custom mods before stuff arrives.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> @DiGiCiDAL - would you be able to provide a sku/link to where you purchased the usb 3.0 extensions? Those black ones look very sleek. Thank you


USB 3.0 20-Pin Internal Header MF Extension Cable (Low Profile Connector)










I think there may be other options, but these were the only ones I could find after weeks of looking. Many of the 'bulky round' type, but not the flat ribbon type that worked and weren't all rainbow-wire ugly!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> USB 3.0 20-Pin Internal Header MF Extension Cable (Low Profile Connector)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there may be other options, but these were the only ones I could find after weeks of looking. Many of the 'bulky round' type, but not the flat ribbon type that worked and weren't all rainbow-wire ugly!


I have a couple of those sitting in my closet. I have amassed so much extra PC related spare parts over the years that I hold onto just in case the need arises. Unfortunately most of the time those parts end up in the trash after a few years pass by. If I could recycle I I would but the sad truth is that outdated PC gear is useless for the vast majority.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL I know the feeling! Although I have _literally_ 3 closets full of parts (two at work and one at home)... I still wind up two parts short on any build. Usually something that is out of stock when I need it.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL I know the feeling! Although I have _literally_ 3 closets full of parts (two at work and one at home)... I still wind up two parts short on any build. Usually something that is out of stock when I need it.


I have so many extra Case labs parts for my STH10. I also have a STH10 solid door that was sent to me by mistake when I first placed my order. When I contacted them about the mistake they sent me the proper door. I contacted them several times about sending me a prepaid postage box so I could return the first door but they never followed through.


----------



## X-Nine

The technical stuff won't be drawings, rather photos with dimensions, much like our S5 Gallery. Doing drawings is a huge pain, especially since we don't have 3D models of our cases, it's not as simple as "rotate, screen capture, photoshop." So, photos and dimensions will have to do. I'll probably measure everthing in mm, since a majority of the hardware out there is spec'd out initially in metric anyway.


----------



## skingun

Can anyone measure the relative position and size of the pass through on the flex-bay side of a Mercury S8 SSI-EEB motherboard tray?

I want to plan my loop so I can make sure I order the right fittings.


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Can anyone measure the relative position and size of the pass through on the flex-bay side of a Mercury S8 SSI-EEB motherboard tray?
> 
> I want to plan my loop so I can make sure I order the right fittings.


The distance from the motherboard tray to the Flex-Bay radiator mount is 96mm. The distance from the motherboard tray to the front chassis is 119mm.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> The distance from the motherboard tray to the Flex-Bay radiator mount is 96mm. The distance from the motherboard tray to the front chassis is 119mm.


Thanks.

I was specifically after the opening in the motherboard tray that also runs through the stealth mount. If you can measure this?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I was specifically after the opening in the motherboard tray that also runs through the stealth mount. If you can measure this?


The opening in the motherboard tray and the stealth mount is 32.3mm from the front edge of the motherboard tray. The width is 19.5mm. The opening is 69.2mm from the side edge of the motherboard tray and is 71.4mm in size.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> The opening in the motherboard tray and the stealth mount is 32.3mm from the front edge of the motherboard tray. The width is 19.5mm. The opening is 69.2mm from the side edge of the motherboard tray and is 71.4mm in size.


Bravo, well deserved rep!


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> The opening in the motherboard tray and the stealth mount is 32.3mm from the front edge of the motherboard tray. The width is 19.5mm. The opening is 69.2mm from the side edge of the motherboard tray and is 71.4mm in size.


You Sir, are a saint. Thank you +rep


----------



## Deeptek

The S3 is in my hands and the parts are starting to roll in!

Come hang out!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1625780/build-log-deeps-diadem-of-stars-caselabs-s3-itx-build


----------



## HaykOC

Starting to build in my new BH7. Should I setup the AIO on the top fan slots for intake or exhaust from the case?


----------



## iamwardicus

Whelp, I'm looking forward to this fall - I'm still in the club as I've got the Magnum M8 - but the next purchase will be a Mercury S8 from the looks of it. It kinda depends on how the Ryzen / Naples HEDT lineup goes and the motherboard sizes there. Looking forward to having a 2nd CaseLabs in the house again though!


----------



## FXformat

I'm about to get an S5 and do a custom build, has anyone ever done a build and putting the video card on the bottom chamber and using a riser cable to connect it to the mobo? The reason why i want to do this is because i'd like to display the CPU area with a monoblock, and i like to do something different with cases. I can fit a video card on the bottom chamber, i have measured it, just wonder if it has been done before.


----------



## Deeptek

Never seen it done but sounds easy enough depending on the GPU height and the lower chamber height.


----------



## Jubijub

About to join the club with an SMA8 : http://www.overclock.net/t/1626745/build-log-the-fast-learner-caselabs-sma8-sober-data-science-machine-learning-rig

The only open question left is how to fix the 2 pumps on the floor of the lower chamber : I thought about using the bottom mount accessory, but I am not sure about the size (the block will be 2 D5 AquaComputer pumps with an EK Dual top.

Comments welcome


----------



## rolandos582

Also interested in knowing this, would be using : http://www.caselabs-store.com/bottom-accessory-mounts-pricing-varies/
My solid bottom section in my SMA8 would require me to drill holes, but how is such a thing compared to just use foam?

And does anyone have experience with puting pumps on them, how are they with vibrations?


----------



## ruffhi

I used the 120.2 mount to hold my pumps. Pumps screwed to mount, mount sitting on some 1/2" Dia Sorbothane No-Stain Hemisphere Bumper Non-skid Feet and just sitting in the HDD portion of my S5 (see Liquorice Allsorts log for pictures).

I think those 1/2" feet are a little on the small side ... I might get some bigger ones. The trick is to use as few contact points as possible (I have 8, could cut it down to 3 but would need bigger fee).


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I used the 120.2 mount to hold my pumps. Pumps screwed to mount, mount sitting on some 1/2" Dia Sorbothane No-Stain Hemisphere Bumper Non-skid Feet and just sitting in the HDD portion of my S5 (see Liquorice Allsorts log for pictures).
> 
> I think those 1/2" feet are a little on the small side ... I might get some bigger ones. The trick is to use as few contact points as possible (I have 8, could cut it down to 3 but would need bigger fee).


You've used the 120.2 mount I see, and you've also used something like a Flex-bay mount? How do you like that setup with the pump, vibrations and all that stuff? And did your case come with pre drilled hose to screw right in or did you have to drill them yourself?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> You've used the 120.2 mount I see


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> you've also used something like a Flex-bay mount?


Nope. I initial had two pumps that I connected via tubing and build a small platform for the 2nd pump. I then moved to the EK dual pump header and it is just screwed onto the 120.2 mount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> How do you like that setup with the pump, vibrations and all that stuff?


The set up is good. I can remove the pump set-up (after disconnecting the tubes and wires) easily. The pumps are running at 60% at the moment and the bird chirping outside, or my typing, is louder. When the office is dead quiet and still, I can hear some very minor pump noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> And did your case come with pre drilled hose to screw right in or did you have to drill them yourself?


Initially, I did screw the 120.2 down (and had to drill my own holes) but now I just have it sitting in the HDD section of the S5 ... the 120.2 is not screwed to the case.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Correct.
> Nope. I initial had two pumps that I connected via tubing and build a small platform for the 2nd pump. I then moved to the EK dual pump header and it is just screwed onto the 120.2 mount.
> The set up is good. I can remove the pump set-up (after disconnecting the tubes and wires) easily. The pumps are running at 60% at the moment and the bird chirping outside, or my typing, is louder. When the office is dead quiet and still, I can hear some very minor pump noise.
> Initially, I did screw the 120.2 down (and had to drill my own holes) but now I just have it sitting in the HDD section of the S5 ... the 120.2 is not screwed to the case.


Ah thanks for explaning, probably gonna get a 120.2 or 120.3 for my SMA8 and put both pumps on that. Since I have 2 loops I wont connect both and need some clearance. Just gonna drill some holes then to mount it.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Ah thanks for explaning, probably gonna get a 120.2 or 120.3 for my SMA8 and put both pumps on that. Since I have 2 loops I wont connect both and need some clearance. Just gonna drill some holes then to mount it.


So I'm clear since I'm having the same questions :
Assuming I have the mobo side grid full with a 560 rad, that means I have to get a 120.2 rad mount for the cable side of the case, and use one of EK mounting bracket that screws on the side and would provide a platform for the 2 pumps, is that correct?


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> So I'm clear since I'm having the same questions :
> Assuming I have the mobo side grid full with a 560 rad, that means I have to get a 120.2 rad mount for the cable side of the case, and use one of EK mounting bracket that screws on the side and would provide a platform for the 2 pumps, is that correct?


Ye, put the 2 pumps on the platform behind the 560 rad on the bottom section.
I have the ;
Aqua-Computer D5 x2
Bitspower D5 MOD TOP Black x2
Bitspower D5 Mod kit Black x2

And I would like to put that on a 120.2 or 120.3 with a mounting bracket. But have people used it this way and what are the outcomes?


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Ye, put the 2 pumps on the platform behind the 560 rad on the bottom section.
> I have the ;
> Aqua-Computer D5 x2
> Bitspower D5 MOD TOP Black x2
> Bitspower D5 Mod kit Black x2
> 
> And I would like to put that on a 120.2 or 120.3 with a mounting bracket. But have people used it this way and what are the outcomes?


Any idea where I could find a bracket fitting the Aquacomputer D5 pumps if I put 2 with the EK double top?
The kit you are using has one, but I'm not sure it would work with a different pump/top

Alternatively I could go bottom accessory + that foam Aquacomputer sells, which would probably work too


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Any idea where I could find a bracket fitting the Aquacomputer D5 pumps if I put 2 with the EK double top?
> The kit you are using has one, but I'm not sure it would work with a different pump/top
> 
> Alternatively I could go bottom accessory + that foam Aquacomputer sells, which would probably work too


Yeah mine already has one, sitting on foam. Not too sure what you would use if you have like a dual top. I got 2 loops, so I need clearance between my pumps and they can't be to close together. Thats why I would probably go for a 120.3 and then mount my aquero on the last part of it.

Edit,
Does anyone have the correct sizes Bottom Accessory Mounts? I need to know if it would fit in my case the way i imagined


----------



## HaykOC

Have this PSU in a BH7. The fan doesnt align perfectly with the vents on the bottom of the case, would I be better off mounting it fan side up? Not sure how much that blocked part of the fan will effect its performance.


----------



## Jubijub

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Yeah mine already has one, sitting on foam. Not too sure what you would use if you have like a dual top. I got 2 loops, so I need clearance between my pumps and they can't be to close together. Thats why I would probably go for a 120.3 and then mount my aquero on the last part of it.
> 
> Edit,
> Does anyone have the correct sizes Bottom Accessory Mounts? I need to know if it would fit in my case the way i imagined


Seeing as I will need to drill the bottom anyhow to put the bottom mount accessory, I will check how long 2x D5 with the EK dual top are. Depending on the length I will either take the double accessory mount or 2x single, put the foam pas from Aquacomputer, and then screw the pump assembly on that.
This should work fine, and I should have plenty of space do do that on the cable side of the SMA8, since it fits a PSU width.


----------



## Deeptek

Here are a few photos of my newest build. I am going to get my friend that is a photographer to take some professional photos of the build in the next few weeks.

I sure enjoyed building in a CaseLabs again!


----------



## Trestles126

Bout done with my S8 ped upgrade that turned into a complete rebuild with custom res and water plate by jim at clockwerk industries. Have a few cables being made at ensourced then should be ready to go


----------



## Craigk19

Will a Reservoir Mount - Single work in a sm8? I'm pretty sure it will just want to make sure before i do purchase it.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Will a Reservoir Mount - Single work in a sm8? I'm pretty sure it will just want to make sure before i do purchase it.


Yes, Just make sure you check the back before drilling. Since it can come close to the pre-installed screws if your not careful. This is from my own SM8. I also suggest getting 6-32 drill bit & tap since you can then use the supplied screws.


----------



## skingun

Looks like I'll be shifting my rig from my caselabs case in the summer. I feel sad and excited.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1489140137/nsg-s0-worlds-first-fanless-chassis-for-high-perfo/description


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Looks like I'll be shifting my rig from my caselabs case in the summer. I feel sad and excited.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1489140137/nsg-s0-worlds-first-fanless-chassis-for-high-perfo/description


Interesting, it's a nice alternative but case looks hideous and huge. My PC is silent and it looks awesome at the moment, i'm scared to ask how much one of that thing go for. I'm sure a lot of people would get one, just not me.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Interesting, it's a nice alternative but case looks hideous and huge. My PC is silent and it looks awesome at the moment, i'm scared to ask how much one of that thing go for. I'm sure a lot of people would get one, just not me.


I guess design aesthetics is personal taste. I really like it.

Early bird backing is €545 which gets you a case delivered in August.


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Yes, Just make sure you check the back before drilling. Since it can come close to the pre-installed screws if your not careful. This is from my own SM8. I also suggest getting 6-32 drill bit & tap since you can then use the supplied screws.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you so much!!! contacting Caselabes now to have it added to my "awaiting fulfillment" sm8. Living in a era when we get things with in 2 days of ordering is killing me to wait till late April to get this thing!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> I guess design aesthetics is personal taste. I really like it.
> 
> Early bird backing is €545 which gets you a case delivered in August.


When you consider the price includes CPU+GPU 'blocks' (or more accurately blocks with adapter brackets to make them work for whatever you're running)... the price is really pretty cheap. However, I'd have to agree with FXformat on the aesthetics.

Not that I think it's ugly by any stretch - it looks like a nice humidifier or space-heater - to me at least. If it weren't for being burned in the past on small-run, specialized electronics (in my case, audio components) with limited if any long term support and questionable resale/refurb potential... I'd probably grab one myself.

I'd love to know how it handles something like 6-8 core enthusiast chip and a TitanXP GPU... because if it can handle that kind of heat load without issue it would definitely be worth it! On the other hand, I know my passive heatsink builds (Streacom FC5EVO and NUCs with Akasa Cases) are not only silent, but are 5% of the size of that case. So they can disappear visually as well as aurally.









Regardless I'll look forward to hearing impressions on performance, etc. once it's actually in people's hands and not just a very well appointed prototype at a trade show.


----------



## skingun

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/dominic-moass/kitguru-looks-at-the-calyos-nsg-s0-fanless-chassis/


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Interesting, it's a nice alternative but case looks hideous and huge. My PC is silent and it looks awesome at the moment, i'm scared to ask how much one of that thing go for. I'm sure a lot of people would get one, just not me.


I agree with the aesthetic part, and started looking into this case (just out of curiosity). Most people are claiming it's BS, at least from the posts I've seen. Would be interesting to see what it can do, but above ambient cooling? With no energy consumption? Almost don't see it possible for extreme builds. Would love to see some thoughts about this case on this forum.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I agree with the aesthetic part, and started looking into this case (just out of curiosity). Most people are claiming it's BS, at least from the posts I've seen. Would be interesting to see what it can do, but above ambient cooling? With no energy consumption? Almost don't see it possible for extreme builds. Would love to see some thoughts about this case on this forum.


I'll tell you in August


----------



## Trestles126

So the caselabs hook line and sinker email last chance for limited run s3 s8s got me last night at 2a while taking the night shift with our newborn. Pulled the trigger on the s3 in charcoal grey. Don't need it but why not. I'll put it in the rafters for a later day


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> So the caselabs hook line and sinker email last chance for limited run s3 s8s got me last night at 2a while taking the night shift with our newborn. Pulled the trigger on the s3 in charcoal grey. Don't need it but why not. I'll put it in the rafters for a later day


The mobo tray and stealth mount jus came for my little S3, . . . .

Now to get re-motivated, since I just ordered a new wetsuit and started looking at new rebreathers . . being that time of the year is about to be on us.


----------



## Trestles126

H20 across the board? Avid surfer I guess anything wAter I'm game!


----------



## Trestles126

@itdiva ??


----------



## FXformat

Curious question, how many of you guys here love the design of the SMA8, but wish it came in a smaller size? I think the SMA8 is one of the best looking case out there, really awesome layout with the separated rad chamber on the bottom. I really wish they would make one of the same design, but just big enough to fit a 360mm rad on the bottom chamber and 360mm rad on top, my days of SLI are over so i don't need a huge case with multiple pumps/res to cool each part. I'm shopping around for a new case to build with a 7700K and a single 1080ti, i think 2x360mm rad should be enough to cool both of these.


----------



## emsj86

I agree I love the looks of the separate chambers and side way mounted radiator


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Curious question, how many of you guys here love the design of the SMA8, but wish it came in a smaller size? I think the SMA8 is one of the best looking case out there, really awesome layout with the separated rad chamber on the bottom. I really wish they would make one of the same design, but just big enough to fit a 360mm rad on the bottom chamber and 360mm rad on top, my days of SLI are over so i don't need a huge case with multiple pumps/res to cool each part. I'm shopping around for a new case to build with a 7700K and a single 1080ti, i think 2x360mm rad should be enough to cool both of these.


You can always get an S5 but that might not go with the design you want.

Hex Gear R40 is another one that I really like.

If I didnt have my M8 I think the R40 would be on a very short list.


----------



## emsj86

I'm actually going to mod my SM8 to have a side vertical mounted gpu with the acrylic floor I think it will work. I bought the parts but still unsure if I want to go through with it. I mean I can always buy another motherboard tray which is one thing I love about case labs.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> You can always get an S5 but that might not go with the design you want.
> 
> Hex Gear R40 is another one that I really like.
> 
> If I didnt have my M8 I think the R40 would be on a very short list.


The S5 doesn't allow for a bottom chamber radiator, i think i can modify it to fit one, but i dont think it can work too well.

What i did was bought a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, i'm gutting the PSU chamber and making it taller to fit a 360mm rad. This might not be the thread to discuss this, but i really do want the look of an SMA8, in a smaller package...

This is WB428's build and it's absolutely gorgeous, i need a case like this, minus the giant foot print.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Curious question, how many of you guys here love the design of the SMA8, but wish it came in a smaller size? I think the SMA8 is one of the best looking case out there, really awesome layout with the separated rad chamber on the bottom. I really wish they would make one of the same design, but just big enough to fit a 360mm rad on the bottom chamber and 360mm rad on top, my days of SLI are over so i don't need a huge case with multiple pumps/res to cool each part. I'm shopping around for a new case to build with a 7700K and a single 1080ti, i think 2x360mm rad should be enough to cool both of these.


I love the case but since I am a single GPU guy it would just look so empty so yes I absolutely wish there was a smaller size version.

Also to answer your question about the 2 x 360mm: absolutely more than enough to cool the CPU(even a monoblock if you prefer) and the GPU easily.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> The S5 doesn't allow for a bottom chamber radiator, i think i can modify it to fit one, but i dont think it can work too well.
> 
> What i did was bought a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, i'm gutting the PSU chamber and making it taller to fit a 360mm rad. This might not be the thread to discuss this, but i really do want the look of an SMA8, in a smaller package...
> 
> This is WB428's build and it's absolutely gorgeous, i need a case like this, minus the giant foot print.


Looks pretty dope, I always wonder how people get pictures like this with no background. I need this.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> You can always get an S5 but that might not go with the design you want.
> 
> Hex Gear R40 is another one that I really like.
> 
> If I didnt have my M8 I think the R40 would be on a very short list.
> 
> 
> 
> *The S5 doesn't allow for a bottom chamber radiator, i think i can modify it to fit one, but i dont think it can work too well.
> *
> What i did was bought a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, i'm gutting the PSU chamber and making it taller to fit a 360mm rad. This might not be the thread to discuss this, but i really do want the look of an SMA8, in a smaller package...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is WB428's build and it's absolutely gorgeous, i need a case like this, minus the giant foot print.
Click to expand...

Actually, putting a 60mm thick, 360 rad in the bottom of an S5 isn't really all that hard, and no reason it shouldn't work just fine . . .



Pulling off a 360 in an S3 is a bit more challenging, but still quite do-able . . .



My favorite of the Mercury series though is the S8S, with room for a full atx board and room for additional personalization's . . .


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Actually, putting a 60mm thick, 360 rad in the bottom of an S5 isn't really all that hard, and no reason it shouldn't work just fine . . .


Woah that looks awesome, thanks for the pic, my only gripe with the S5 is that the GPU like that blocks the view of everything else in the case, like the CPU block/mobo area. I thought about moving the GPU down to the bottom chamber and exposing the entire top chamber, but in the end i still love the aesthetics of the SMA8 more...they should really come out with an SMA5 for those who prefers a smaller footprint.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Looks pretty dope, I always wonder how people get pictures like this with no background. I need this.


Expensive DSLR and a black backdrop


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Expensive DSLR and a black backdrop


I got none of those


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I got none of those


...or Photoshop (or a similar tool) and good masking skills.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I got none of those


Garbage bags, blankets and so on, works, but you might see the edges/texture if you use the wrong light source (use sunlight if you dont have a decent lamp, just defuse it with a white cloth).
Also, all cameras work, its just easier to get a good result with a decent camera (less noise and so on).


----------



## Trestles126

Look up blackdrop and light kits on eBay I bought both for under 80 bucks 2 light boxs with defusers tripods and 2 backdrops one white one black with tripods and all frame parts


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Looks like I'll be shifting my rig from my caselabs case in the summer. I feel sad and excited.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1489140137/nsg-s0-worlds-first-fanless-chassis-for-high-perfo/description


Cute how they say world's first yet Zalman sold one ages ago, and Streacom has a few fanless chassis designs they've had on the market for a while now, and DIY solutions have also existed for some time.

There's also the watercooled solutions that AquaComputer makes in their tower radiators, and Zalman also had some several years ago too... Both of which are fanless by design, although the Zalman Reserator series performed terribly after a while.

The biggest problem with any kind of fanless chassis is heat soak, combined with keeping things safe to touch, which is a really big concern if you have pets (or kids) who happen to wind up sniffing at or touching everything they can reach. Fanless and actually capable of handling high performance rigs on a regular basis (say, surviving an eight hour gaming session without becoming a fire hazard, or melting the parts it's supposed to cool) aren't exactly good friends... Doubly so if we're talking proper high end performance, with a fully loaded Titan XP or 1080 Ti and a 5960X/6950X (or equivalent heat wise) being kept at a reasonable temperature delta.

I'd rather aim for a silent setup, as it's noticeably cheaper to pull off and doable, especially given just how pricy that chassis is. You could probably even do a decent performing water loop in one of the cheaper CaseLabs cases if you were frugal with what you picked out for parts and/or water blocks (aka hunted for deals/sales).

EDIT: Didn't see the fact it actually did cool the GPU as well, to which I'll add in... How does it keep the memory and VRMs cool when the GPU is loaded, and I'm still rather curious as to just how well it will actually cool things. Seems to have a decent surface area, but relying entirely upon convection for heat removal is a rather risky gamble.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Look up blackdrop and light kits on eBay I bought both for under 80 bucks 2 light boxs with defusers tripods and 2 backdrops one white one black with tripods and all frame parts


Awesome suggestion, I just ordered some. I'll be finishing my rig this week hopefully so that will be nice for final pics.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> You can always get an S5 but that might not go with the design you want.
> 
> Hex Gear R40 is another one that I really like.
> 
> If I didnt have my M8 I think the R40 would be on a very short list.
> 
> 
> 
> The S5 doesn't allow for a bottom chamber radiator, i think i can modify it to fit one, but i dont think it can work too well.
> 
> What i did was bought a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, i'm gutting the PSU chamber and making it taller to fit a 360mm rad. This might not be the thread to discuss this, but i really do want the look of an SMA8, in a smaller package...
> 
> This is WB428's build and it's absolutely gorgeous, i need a case like this, minus the giant foot print.
Click to expand...


----------



## Biggu

Finally got to leak test my S3 after months of waiting for the z270I board to come back in stock.


----------



## Biggu

Ugh now noticing from the pictures it looks like the tube from the res to the CPU is taller on once side. Looks like ill be shortening that tonight!


----------



## Deeptek

Nice looking S3 ;-)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Nice looking S3 ;-)


Indeed I think I found the chassis for my Z270 build...just a single GPU so this should be perfect. The mobo I am eyeing is E-ATX so case options are a bit limited.


----------



## kovyrshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Indeed I think I found the chassis for my Z270 build...just a single GPU so this should be perfect. The mobo I am eyeing is E-ATX so case options are a bit limited.


Check out upcoming BX8 from caselabs. Somewhat similar to S8 (dual chamber, horizontal mobo), but clean and minimalistic.


----------



## thedoo

Anyone know what kind of height limit there is for a GPU in the BH7? Seems that the Caselabs forum is a bit dead, still trying to find this answer.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedoo*
> 
> Anyone know what kind of height limit there is for a GPU in the BH7? Seems that the Caselabs forum is a bit dead, still trying to find this answer.


Per the website: GPU clearance is 282mm with fans installed on the front, the height for a GPU can then be assumed from the cooling tower clearance, which is 146mm, but without the rad mount that's really like a 149mm or so. I'm not aware of any GPUs that would need that kind of clearance though. If you do need more than that, I'd hold out for the BX8, which we have in prototype now and should be launching this month. It'll have much more interior space than the BH7 (40L volume vs 30L)


----------



## thedoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> Per the website: GPU clearance is 282mm with fans installed on the front, the height for a GPU can then be assumed from the cooling tower clearance, which is 146mm, but without the rad mount that's really like a 149mm or so. I'm not aware of any GPUs that would need that kind of clearance though. If you do need more than that, I'd hold out for the BX8, which we have in prototype now and should be launching this month. It'll have much more interior space than the BH7 (40L volume vs 30L)


Awesome thanks. Looks like the MSI 1080 TI Gaming X is just barely going to squeeze in. Latest measurements put it at 280mm length and 145mm tall.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kovyrshin*
> 
> Check out upcoming BX8 from caselabs. Somewhat similar to S8 (dual chamber, horizontal mobo), but clean and minimalistic.


Will do, cheers!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0088_zps4e5d91de.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0089_zpsc75ddbad.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0083_zps07e2edca.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0028_zps78c32610.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0037_zps902f4fce.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0039_zpsfecec4b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0032_zpse872428e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0025_zps9366be3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0023_zps456dabc4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0020_zps19403caf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0024_zps0cab6689.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0015_zpsa421d898.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0008_zps7d8fd187.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0013_zps9c755851.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0041_zps837bc5cf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0034_zpsf70f1099.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0047_zpsb52b7d3e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0060_zpse771742a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0079_zpsafd959bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0073_zps1d1b365f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0061_zps39a26453.jpg.html
> 
> http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pathfindercod/media/_DSC0057_zps540713df.jpg.html


What case is this? Looks great!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What case is this? Looks great!


It's an S8


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's an S8


Since your're an EKWB rep, I'd love to hear your suggestion for that S8 setup with an X99 E-ATX board, [email protected] and 1080Ti SLI cooling? I need maximum perf. with as silent as possible setup.

Was aiming for a huge case to put 560s in, but if this can fit and work...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Since your're an EKWB rep, I'd love to hear your suggestion for that S8 setup with an X99 E-ATX board, [email protected] and 1080Ti SLI cooling? I need maximum perf. with as silent as possible setup.
> 
> Was aiming for a huge case to put 560s in, but if this can fit and work...


Without a pedestal the S8 can handle a ton of radiators setups the biggest you could go would be 2 x 360mm radiators in the top, 1 x 360mm in the side chamber and 1 x 280mm in the flex-bays!!









But with the setup you're heading, you could simply have 1 x 360mm in the side chamber and 1 x 360mm in the flex-bays. This way you could have the kickass full window on top and still have enough cooling potential!


----------



## kovyrshin

Damn, all those custom loops are so sexy. Maybe I should give up waiting for a new bullet and build a watercooled dual xeon workstation?


----------



## FXformat

Caselabs cases are built around custom watercooling, I don't think people buy these expensive cases and do air or AIOs.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Caselabs cases are built around custom watercooling, I don't think people buy these expensive cases and do air or AIOs.


The bigger ones yea but I'm air cooling in a S8S and the Bullet lines can do air cooling rather easily.


----------



## kovyrshin

Yeah, I was looking at Bullet series. Well, build, clean, nice ventilation.
Even that Xeon's are overclocked, I'd be able to keep em cool with air


----------



## Craigk19

haha my luck sucks







ordered my sm8 on May 13th on case-labs site. Today, I go to check up on my order and see they are now partnered with Titan Rig on Amazon so I was checking out his prices and he has the same case i ordered in the same specs i ordered, except his doesn't have the drop in 120.4 everything else is the same. but he has 4 in stock and with prime shipping........ Cherry on top is its $550 would have saved over a $100 to put towards fittings :'(

https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Ventilated-Motherboard-side-Cable-side-Flex-Bay/dp/B06W5SZ4JY/ref=sr_1_2?m=A3GO5VFCNOM5I7&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1491327390&sr=1-2&keywords=sm8


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Without a pedestal the S8 can handle a ton of radiators setups the biggest you could go would be 2 x 360mm radiators in the top, 1 x 360mm in the side chamber and 1 x 280mm in the flex-bays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with the setup you're heading, you could simply have 1 x 360mm in the side chamber and 1 x 360mm in the flex-bays. This way you could have the kickass full window on top and still have enough cooling potential!


So two 360 can cool a 4.7 5960X, dual Titan [email protected] and stay silent? Will I get anything going for SMA8 case and 560+480? Because my priority is silence without compromise on performance.


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So two 360 can cool a 4.7 5960X, dual Titan [email protected] and stay silent? Will I get anything going for SMA8 case and 560+480? Because my priority is silence without compromise on performance.


What do you consider silent? As a reference I can tell you that with my rig (S5, 2*280, [email protected], 2*[email protected]/2000) I need to run my fans at approx. 750rpm to keep a delta T of 10-12C when stressing the system. For me 750rpm is the absolute upper limit of what I can stomach (would prefer under 600), but then my computer sits kn my desk less than a meter from me. Thus, I would say that 2*360s is plenty to keep your components cool, but it would not be silent,especoally considering your overclocks. I reckon the 3*360s you could fit into an S8, or your suggestion for SMA8 would do the job though!


----------



## Mega Man

You can always get a ped and add two more rads of you needed. Or put them up top, or both.

And afaik you can keep adding ped if you want


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> What do you consider silent? As a reference I can tell you that with my rig (S5, 2*280, [email protected], 2*[email protected]/2000) I need to run my fans at approx. 750rpm to keep a delta T of 10-12C when stressing the system. For me 750rpm is the absolute upper limit of what I can stomach (would prefer under 600), but then my computer sits kn my desk less than a meter from me. Thus, I would say that 2*360s is plenty to keep your components cool, but it would not be silent,especoally considering your overclocks. I reckon the 3*360s you could fit into an S8, or your suggestion for SMA8 would do the job though!


In my current R5 I'm running Noctua PPC2000 Industrials at 450 RPM to 750 RPM at high load, which is a bit of a hum, which I can survive. Anything more... 900 is already a lot, nothing more I want to endure, which is exactly why I want to maximize radiator surface.









Atm 450 RPM on a H115i can cool only stock speeds and 750 RPM at full load (CPU only), which is very bad. I want the overclocks and the silence.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can always get a ped and add two more rads of you needed. Or put them up top, or both.
> 
> And afaik you can keep adding ped if you want


Ahh, a pedestal? Well, it's attachable from the bottom? Hmm...


----------



## emsj86

Hearing is selective for sure. As 450 rpm and even 800 rpm is silent to me. You will need the rad space if wanting to run fans that low


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Hearing is selective for sure. As 450 rpm and even 800 rpm is silent to me. You will need the rad space if wanting to run fans that low


Same, i can't hear my fans unless they hit 1000+ even then it's just a faint whooo, like a silent continuous queef.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Same, i can't hear my fans unless they hit 1000+ even then it's just a faint whooo, like a silent continuous queef.


Damn! Wish my hearing was bad! I can hear my Noctua NF-F12's 'passing wind' at anything above 400rpm. Admittedly my pc is 60cm from my head.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> In my current R5 I'm running Noctua PPC2000 Industrials at 450 RPM to 750 RPM at high load, which is a bit of a hum, which I can survive. Anything more... 900 is already a lot, nothing more I want to endure, which is exactly why I want to maximize radiator surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm 450 RPM on a H115i can cool only stock speeds and 750 RPM at full load (CPU only), which is very bad. I want the overclocks and the silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, a pedestal? Well, it's attachable from the bottom? Hmm...


I hear LN2 is pretty quiet...
















I mean as long as you don't mind the constant frosty fog

This tiny piece of tube though. Love it


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Same, i can't hear my fans unless they hit 1000+ even then it's just a faint whooo, like a silent continuous queef.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Damn! Wish my hearing was bad! I can hear my Noctua NF-F12's 'passing wind' at anything above 400rpm. Admittedly my pc is 60cm from my head.


Hah! I hear you. I think a big part of it for me is that there's little to no noticeable ambient noise where my rig sits, so any extra noise really makes itself known!


----------



## X-Nine

You know what's great? I can't hear my fans. At all. Ever. They're completely silent, because my DDC1T sounds like a damn harrier flying through the room.


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question:

I need to replaced my power & Reset Switch cables, Does Case-Labs sell the cables without the switches? If not Anyone know where to buy Female spade terminals at (What size I need to buy)?


----------



## Mega Man

0.125" female spade terminals iirc

http://www.repairconnector.com/1-8-female-tab-quick-disconnect-16-14-awg-10-pack/

or 0.110"

https://www.amazon.com/22-18-Gauge-Female-Disconnect-100pcs/dp/B001HTN3HA

should terminals


----------



## Craigk19

I have a question along the same lines. I'm doing a green/black/gunmetal build and the power button is blue how do I go about getting a green one?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> I have a question along the same lines. I'm doing a green/black/gunmetal build and the power button is blue how do I go about getting a green one?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/switches

22mm - Power
16mm - Reset

Make sure it's a Momentary Switch.


----------



## Deedaz

Pedestal and new doors have arrived! I'll have the build log finished this weekend.









Mmmm that packing tape!!!


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> You know what's great? I can't hear my fans. At all. Ever. They're completely silent, because my DDC1T sounds like a damn harrier flying through the room.


LOL


----------



## Thoth420

Sound preferences vary due to the fact that we all have different distances from where we sit and/or stand at our terminal from the chassis. A system sitting next to your monitor on your desk is obviously going to be louder at the same decibels than one under a desk or even farther away. I guess my addition to the conversation is that there are various other factors to consider than just RPMs.

Another variable is the chassis itself as some dampen sound better than others.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> You know what's great? I can't hear my fans. At all. Ever. They're completely silent, because my DDC1T sounds like a damn harrier flying through the room.


----------



## Duality92

Joining the party, finally.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took you long enough, I guess getting a CL cases goes in hand when you have a kid lol


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Joining the party, finally.


Would look mint with a proper sized Flexbay. More points if the top and front rad was evened out in terms of thickness.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Would look mint with a proper sized Flexbay. More points if the top and front rad was evened out in terms of thickness.


I'll be testing out an idea I just thought about tonight if I have a chance.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So whatever happened to that contest to win the first BX8 off the line?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

To me the sound level isn't nearly as important as the nature of the sound itself - a 28db whine (coil, whistle, etc.) is much, much worse than a 36db whoosh (e.g. GT at 1600RPM). Sure if it's for listening to music then passive cooling is the way to go, or fans at <600RPM if passive isn't possible; but as long as the airflow isn't too congested, I find after the initial irritation it simply becomes white noise and gets eliminated by my brain as soon as it has something else to chew on (work, game, OCN posts).

Now if only I could make my fridge and AC units as quiet as my system...


----------



## zumppjr96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question:
> 
> I need to replaced my power & Reset Switch cables, Does Case-Labs sell the cables without the switches? If not Anyone know where to buy Female spade terminals at (What size I need to buy)?


Not sure if you found what you needed. Will this work for you?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/mod-smart-pre-wired-vandal-switch-cable-assembly-spade-style-momentary.html


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Would look mint with a proper sized Flexbay. More points if the top and front rad was evened out in terms of thickness.


Don't forget to RBG then RBG then RBG again


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Don't forget to RBG then RBG then RBG again


I think with what's coming, that won't be an issue lol


----------



## springs113

Would love a white sm8...anyone


----------



## emsj86

Lol and I just painted my white sm8 which I would have sold black. Should I paint the flex bays black or keep white. On the fence if I like the paint


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Lol and I just painted my white sm8 which I would have sold black. Should I paint the flex bays black or keep white. On the fence if I like the paint


The white looked better IMO


----------



## emsj86

I agree. The build is building re done. New cables, new fluid. All black white and chrome


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Would love a white sm8...anyone


They have Some here:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/

TCO


----------



## Trestles126

just waiting for the gpu cables then it'll be time to boot her up.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> They have Some here:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/
> 
> TCO


Nope. That's the SMA8 not the SM8.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Nope. That's the SMA8 not the SM8.












http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/

TCO


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/
> 
> TCO


Pretty sure they haven't updated the page for the SM8 yet, though Jason at CL should be able to tell you best.

The banner image link on their home page for the limited time white offer is not working correctly at this time as well.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> They have Some here:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/
> 
> TCO


are you sure because i only see the option for gun metal and black.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> are you sure because i only see the option for gun metal and black.


The limited white run looks to be only for S5, S8, and SMA8.

Sorry no SM8 listed...


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The limited white run looks to be only for S5, S8, and SMA8.
> 
> Sorry no SM8 listed...


^+1 looks like that's correct.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The limited white run looks to be only for S5, S8, and SMA8.
> 
> Sorry no SM8 listed...


This is what ive been trying to say.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> just waiting for the gpu cables then it'll be time to boot her up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I had a question though: what is that graphical artwork beneath the mobo tray from? It is very familiar but I cannot place it.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks great! I had a question though: what is that graphical artwork beneath the mobo tray from? It is very familiar but I cannot place it.


Bioshock "rapture"


----------



## Craigk19

Sooooo I've forgotten when my estimated shipping date was, how can i find this information? coming up on a month since ordering May 13th i wanted to say it was around April 20th but can remember getting excited is all.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Sooooo I've forgotten when my estimated shipping date was, how can i find this information? coming up on a month since ordering May 13th i wanted to say it was around April 20th but can remember getting excited is all.


Email their Customer Service, they are usually pretty quick (weekends aside) with responding.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Email their Customer Service, they are usually pretty quick (weekends aside) with responding.


Still waiting on my responds from 5-6 days ago tho


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Still waiting on my responds from 5-6 days ago tho


If you haven't gotten a reply yet, I don't think they got your E-Mail. The longest I have waited for a reply is 2 days.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If you haven't gotten a reply yet, I don't think they got your E-Mail. The longest I have waited for a reply is 2 days.


Well I have send it to both Jason W & [email protected] I'm not sure how they would't get it cause it's a reply on a conversation. They said they would get back to me but ye


----------



## X-Nine

May want to send it again. Unfortunately our mail server has been hit extremely hard by spam bots this week. I've had other known good emails and even conversions getting put into spam or auto deleted, at one point my entire box was taken off line due to so much junk coming in (something like 100 messages a minute, that I could figure from Outlooks updates).


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> May want to send it again. Unfortunately our mail server has been hit extremely hard by spam bots this week. I've had other known good emails and even conversions getting put into spam or auto deleted, at one point my entire box was taken off line due to so much junk coming in (something like 100 messages a minute, that I could figure from Outlooks updates).


Yeah I did get this message :
This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

***@caselabs.net
(ultimately generated from [email protected])
LMTP error after end of ****@caselabs.net> Quota exceeded (mailbox for user is full)

That does explain it thanks


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Bioshock "rapture"


Looking good. Been waiting to see the final product. Is that stainless or chrome/nickel brass being used there as tubing. My build has just been gutted and added new case feet. Hopefully I'll be up and running tomorrow. Quick 3 day re do of my build.


----------



## emsj86

Also wanted to say thank you for case labs sending out a new sticker badge for my front panel. very nice of them to do. Thumbs up


----------



## Trestles126

Medical grade stainless I polished prob go brass copper chrome if I did again it's spendy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looking good. Been waiting to see the final product. Is that stainless or chrome/nickel brass being used there as tubing. My build has just been gutted and added new case feet. Hopefully I'll be up and running tomorrow. Quick 3 day re do of my build.


----------



## emsj86

Looks really good. Been following you re builds back from the luxe case. Good work


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> This is what ive been trying to say.


Didn't realize yall were talking about a white Sm8. I thought the question was to just get a SM8 period.

Apologies.

TCO


----------



## bishopheals

I am so digging mine THW10





Only thing is the I need something that I can dismantle the air filter without removing my 4 rads. I dont want to be draining my loop and removing my rads every 6 months. to get to open that cage to get to the filter. I talk about it in my video if you guys have any ideas I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## emsj86

That's the reaso. I ditched filters and bought a data vac for 50 dollars. Fast and easy.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> That's the reaso. I ditched filters and bought a data vac for 50 dollars. Fast and easy.


This. I haven't used filters in almost 8 years, on any case I've bought in that time (dozens from various MFGs). It's more of a pain to pull out filters, wash them, and let them dry than it is blowing out the case once a month. No filters= no restriction. Dust particles also don't break apart into finer particulates as they would with filters, which is even worse for electronics than large particles.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

My house is so dusty I kinda must have filters. It's a very old house.

Even with filters I have to clean it every few days.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> My house is so dusty I kinda must have filters. It's a very old house.
> 
> Even with filters I have to clean it every few days.


Might want to consider a filtration system in your room then.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Might want to consider a filtration system in your room then.


I've looked into it but it's such an old house that I'm not sure if it would be possible to properly do it without a complete remodel.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I've looked into it but it's such an old house that I'm not sure if it would be possible to properly do it without a complete remodel.


Keep it as a standalone unit, just for the room with a PC.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> This. I haven't used filters in almost 8 years, on any case I've bought in that time (dozens from various MFGs). It's more of a pain to pull out filters, wash them, and let them dry than it is blowing out the case once a month. No filters= no restriction. Dust particles also don't break apart into finer particulates as they would with filters, which is even worse for electronics than large particles.


Well my room is quite dusty. So I use demcifilter's and a datavac. Good solution and keeps the case nice and clean.


----------



## ali13245

Anyone know how much it would cost to convert a standard layout SMA8 to a reverse layout?


----------



## Duality92

Dual 360mm radiator in a SM5, with a vertical PSU


----------



## Deeptek

Looks boss! Would love to see hardline and a bigger res!


----------



## Revan654

Speaking of dust filters, so they even make any for THW10 cases(Mainly for the bottom)?


----------



## Deedaz

Final pics with the pedestal added, more in the log


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Anyone know how much it would cost to convert a standard layout SMA8 to a reverse layout?


Hmm I'm not sure if the motherboard tray is reusable but probably around 240-280$USD if you had to buy top,rear chassis, midplate, divider plate, mb tray+ hardware. Just a guess though.


----------



## Trestles126

Make sure you lift with your knees carried her outside to take sone pics


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Make sure you lift with your knees carried her outside to take sone pics


I've tried that before, but I have trouble even gripping the case well with my knees... let alone lifting it and carrying it that way. I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## Trestles126

I carried from top frame with panels off


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I carried from top frame with panels off


I figured - I was joking... apparently not very well.









EDIT: Just curious... where are you going to route the GPU wires... everything is so well planned, great build!

I may never get around to making my 'basement cover' for my SM8 (can't see the cable mess with the door closed anyway) - so I'll call this done... for now at least.

Time to get started on my S3 now...



Funny how a 43" TV/monitor makes a SM8 look like a regular size mid-tower...


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I figured - I was joking... apparently not very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just curious... where are you going to route the GPU wires... everything is so well planned, great build!
> 
> I may never get around to making my 'basement cover' for my SM8 (can't see the cable mess with the door closed anyway) - so I'll call this done... for now at least.
> 
> Time to get started on my S3 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a 43" TV/monitor makes a SM8 look like a regular size mid-tower...


Sorry I got it was to busy to respond with same humor. The slot cut out to the outside gets the gpu cables I had to reorder some from ensourced as they were 2 inches too short! Story of my life ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Sorry I got it was to busy to respond with same humor. The slot cut out to the outside gets the gpu cables I had to reorder some from ensourced as they were 2 inches too short! Story of my life ?


Oh I know that all too well... with mine I just changed my color scheme after I'd already ordered my extensions... so had to order new ones.

It's all good though since I'll use them in my S3 build I think.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Anyone know how much it would cost to convert a standard layout SMA8 to a reverse layout?


They have STH10 reversal kits for $169.95,so I'd suspect potentially around that price range. Emailing would probably give an SMA8 specific price









http://www.caselabs-store.com/sth10-chassis-reversal-kits-pricing-varies/


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I know that all too well... with mine I just changed my color scheme after I'd already ordered my extensions... so had to order new ones.
> 
> It's all good though since I'll use them in my S3 build I think.


Ya I'll do the same. Have a all grey s3 limited release I just ordered to swap my bullet into ?


----------



## dksdpc

First time posting here, but not my first time being on the forums. I have tried to create my sponsored build log behind this build for the past months, but hasn't allowed me for some reason. As soon as I can figure it out, I will post everything. Regardless, here is the finished product.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Back on schedule with the S3. Sorry for dissapearing for a while.

More in the Siggy link.









Drilled all passthroughs and an additional hole for cabling from Pedestal to Main compartment.







TCO


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksdpc*
> 
> First time posting here, but not my first time being on the forums. I have tried to create my sponsored build log behind this build for the past months, but hasn't allowed me for some reason. As soon as I can figure it out, I will post everything. Regardless, here is the finished product.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks so clean!! great job! im going for a close theme but gunmetal on the case


----------



## dksdpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> This looks so clean!! great job! im going for a close theme but gunmetal on the case


Thank you! Mine is actually two-tone; the inside is gunmetal. Probably can't see it in the picture.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Anyone know how much it would cost to convert a standard layout SMA8 to a reverse layout?


Here yah go

http://www.caselabs-store.com/sma8-form-factor-conversion-kit/

Edit: nevermind. They used to have conversion kit for SMA8. Best to email caselab in this case.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dksdpc*
> 
> First time posting here, but not my first time being on the forums. I have tried to create my sponsored build log behind this build for the past months, but hasn't allowed me for some reason. As soon as I can figure it out, I will post everything. Regardless, here is the finished product.


PM'd


----------



## littleredwagen

My Build is almost Finished just need to put the sleeved cables in and finish cable managing


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> My Build is almost Finished just need to put the sleeved cables in and finish cable managing


Looks great









I would've just changed one line. I redrew it in green


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would've just changed one line. I redrew it in green


yup I figured it would be that one, i'm not sold on it myself, I might change it later on.


----------



## Craigk19

anyone think MOD-ONE will have an Easter day sale? I'm about to buy all the stuff i need to make my custom cables for PSU for my upcoming build. and if they will have a sale this weekend ill hold off and get it then.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> anyone think MOD-ONE will have an Easter day sale? I'm about to buy all the stuff i need to make my custom cables for PSU for my upcoming build. and if they will have a sale this weekend ill hold off and get it then.


PPC is currently having an Easter Sale


----------



## Craigk19

ill check it out, is there a thread anywhere on this site that has up to date sales for sites or something along those lines?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> ill check it out, is there a thread anywhere on this site that has up to date sales for sites or something along those lines?


like this ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1384175/performance-pcs-discount-code/500_50#post_26003539


----------



## emsj86

Still more work to be done. Cell picture


----------



## Craigk19

Now that's sexy!! How did you do the basement? Do you mind saying why size of res is that?


----------



## emsj86

Thanks. The size of the reservoir is 200mm. The basement I did by getting thick construction board and cutting to make it fit. Than used the template to cut acrylic. There are probably 4-5 areas that need slight cut out and grooves to have to fit. It sits on angled aluminum that I got at Home Depot. The top just sits on there and doesn't move because of the motherboard tray holding it down. The side is held by low profile Velcro. Test fit of the cables. There so stiff.


----------



## Biggu

emsj86 that res looks perfect in that case!


----------



## emsj86

I call it "The Process"


----------



## ckoons1

shoot me a pm if you're looking for an STH10 or TH10?


----------



## dksdpc

Figured I'd add one more here for you guys.


----------



## Craigk19

May I ask what coolant is that? Also would love to see more photos of this build!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> anyone think MOD-ONE will have an Easter day sale? I'm about to buy all the stuff i need to make my custom cables for PSU for my upcoming build. and if they will have a sale this weekend ill hold off and get it then.


They had a sale not to long ago, Having another one this soon is unlikely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> PPC is currently having an Easter Sale


Except PPCS doesn't sell MDPC-X Sleeving. Some of companies supplying PPCS terminals are a bit cheap.

mainframecustom was having a sale for last few days, It just ended a few hours ago.


----------



## ckoons1

HI! Gang









anyone have any single magnum 480 radiator mounts they would like to sell?

shoot me a pm please

THX


----------



## Craigk19

My order is suppose to ship between April 24th-28th. This is going to be a very long in coming week.......... i feel like i check my Order Status every few hours. Getting pretty excited about it!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple shots of the tubing runs. Had a leak from the 240se rad, so going to have to break down loop, but figured I could share.





TCO


----------



## khemist

Latest in the BH7.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> HI! Gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any single magnum 480 radiator mounts they would like to sell?
> 
> shoot me a pm please
> 
> THX


I think I have a few extra 480 single mag radiator mounts (Their still brand new, never been used or unwrapped).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Getting Closer.









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

A little more progress on my snowflake S3:









Darlene


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A little more progress on my snowflake S3:
> 
> Darlene


Gorgeous! May I ask you how did you attach acrylic glass to side panels?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Gorgeous! May I ask you how did you attach acrylic glass to side panels?


In the first picture you can see the nuts on the inside (front right side and rear left side in pic). I'm not sure how she did the front, but I'm guessing the same (just like the OEM - threaded post with nut to hold against frame).

She probably has more info in her build post (the threesomes, etc.. log).

Can't find a good pic of the front from behind off hand so might be wrong about the front panel - but the side panels show pretty well in a few pics.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A little more progress on my snowflake S3:
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! May I ask you how did you attach acrylic glass to side panels?
Click to expand...

The side panels are XL window panels, and the one on the rad side has a little mod to replace the lower portion of the acrylic with mesh.

The stock pem-studs secure the acylic and the mesh.

The front window utilizes the stock holes on the flex bay side and matching holes on the right side to mount the acrylic to the front of the main chassis, which then sits flush behind the front fascia panel.

Here's a pretty good pic of my S5 build:


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The side panels are XL window panels, and the one on the rad side has a little mod to replace the lower portion of the acrylic with mesh.
> 
> The stock pem-studs secure the acylic and the mesh.
> 
> The front window utilizes the stock holes on the flex bay side and matching holes on the right side to mount the acrylic to the front of the main chassis, which then sits flush behind the front fascia panel.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ckoons1

Any one looking for single wide magnum 560 radiator mounts?

I have two.

PM me if interested.


----------



## sdmf74

Hey anyone know where to go to make a suggestion for caselabs?

I have a really good idea CL could use on all their cases and it wouldn't cost much at all, it could be offered as a cheap accessory and they could make it in shop.


----------



## Craigk19

Email them or just call, they a not a massive company


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah will do I just thought they had a specific channel/person for this type of thang


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL well it could easily be argued that you are already posting in the 'specific channel' - if you post something here, they _will likely_ see it eventually. However, as they are pretty swamped, I would definitely recommend email or phone. Just plan on a bit of a wait possibly.

Also check here. Or PM JasonCL and maybe he could help you.


----------



## toncij

I need an advice: need a case that will give me the option to go with two as large as possible radiators, while maintaining small form factor. I need E-ATX support and two radiators - ideally 4-fan (to get the large surface) with push-pull config if possible. Variations also welcome, but....

I'd love to avoid a huge case since it needs to be on the desk. It's a large desk, but still need it small if possible.

Mercury S8/S8S? (2x 360 top?) What is the difference anyway? Magnum SMA8 (top and bottom chamber 420/480?)? Magnum TH10A, - 2x 480 top?

Ideally, a low height, double chamber with 480 or 560 or I presume high height, single chamber, top and bottom.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I need an advice: need a case that will give me the option to go with two as large as possible radiators, while maintaining small form factor. I need E-ATX support and two radiators - ideally 4-fan (to get the large surface) with push-pull config if possible. Variations also welcome, but....
> 
> I'd love to avoid a huge case since it needs to be on the desk. It's a large desk, but still need it small if possible.
> 
> Mercury S8/S8S? (2x 360 top?) What is the difference anyway? Magnum SMA8 (top and bottom chamber 420/480?)? Magnum TH10A, - 2x 480 top?
> 
> Ideally, a low height, double chamber with 480 or 560 or I presume high height, single chamber, top and bottom.


SMA8 with 560 in the lower and 480 up top or get custom with 2X560s.


----------



## toncij

TH10A can get two 480, right? Single chamber, no drilling.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok I'm fighting in my head on which CL case to get next, thought I was 100% on going with a BH4 and then I keep getting drawn to the S5's. Really I need a case that would be easy to transport which I why I was looking at the BH4 (has handle options) and looks to be around the size I would like, but it appears the S5 would fit the size criteria plus anything is easier to move compared to a M8 and even easier than an M8 w/ pedestal. Right now the 303 is ok but was a b!tch to move really. Also I want another CL case lol since every event I've been to I'm the only one to have one. . Plus there are a couple S5's for sale in the marketplace w/ the top I want since CL stopped making it, Window/vented.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> TH10A can get two 480, right? Single chamber, no drilling.


This SM8 build is a perfect example of how you can have both a very compact case and a ridiculously massive amount of hardware and cooling:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless

Even though I've read through his log several times now... I still spend a few minutes each time just in awe of it.







Wish my SM8 build was half this good. But I do not envy him the work required to break everything down for maintenance and/or upgrades.











It would have been stupidly easy to do two 480s... but dual 360s and a 480 all push-pull..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> TH10A can get two 480, right? Single chamber, no drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> This SM8 build is a perfect example of how you can have both a very compact case and a ridiculously massive amount of hardware and cooling:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489899/build-log-compact-case-labs-sm8-watercooled-rigid-tubing-stainless
> 
> Even though I've read through his log several times now... I still spend a few minutes each time just in awe of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish my SM8 build was half this good. But I do not envy him the work required to break everything down for maintenance and/or upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been stupidly easy to do two 480s... but dual 360s and a 480 all push-pull..
Click to expand...

So a Merlion SM8 can fit dual 360 and a 480 in a push pull? Wow, nice. Will need to see how this works - seems that all his rads do intake and he just gets the warm air out at the back vent...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I believe he actually has the 480 set to 'exhaust' out the top... so theres 12 fans worth of 'intake' and 8 fans worth of 'exhaust' - at least that's how it was configured... he changed some things later on but if you look at the pics of the rads in post 16 of his log it shows the rads assembled but not installed.

Plus those are all 60mm radiators... if you just went with 45mm rads like I'm using in my SM8 it would fit even easier.

EDIT:
And obviously if you didn't require an optical drive like he did... and went with just straight fans or a 240mm in the front... then two 480's would fit easily.

The only pre-requisite is obviously you need the PSU rail to relocate it to the 'innards' of the case rather than the top or bottom.

If that's still not enough - you could always get a pedestal or 3 (like mandrix







) and make a monster if you determined it still wasn't enough... footprint on the desk would be the same but it would be so tall it would probably need a wall anchor for safety!







Not to mention it would cost much more than just going with an SMA8 or larger to begin with... but it does fit well on the desk.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Delete this please. Fat fingers failed me.


----------



## Craigk19

Case is still Awaiting Fulfillment but shipping from April 24-28th, i feel like i cant stop checking the site..... haha did not expect the waiting being this intense! Please tell me you all had this feeling as well, other half is making fun of me, i cant be alone


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Case is still Awaiting Fulfillment but shipping from April 24-28th, i feel like i cant stop checking the site..... haha did not expect the waiting being this intense! Please tell me you all had this feeling as well, other half is making fun of me, i cant be alone


Can't rush quality, Even though it says 9 to 10 weeks for shipping it usually takes longer. It took 14 weeks to get mine. Still worth the wait.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok I'm fighting in my head on which CL case to get next, thought I was 100% on going with a BH4 and then I keep getting drawn to the S5's. Really I need a case that would be easy to transport which I why I was looking at the BH4 (has handle options) and looks to be around the size I would like, but it appears the S5 would fit the size criteria plus anything is easier to move compared to a M8 and even easier than an M8 w/ pedestal. Right now the 303 is ok but was a b!tch to move really. Also I want another CL case lol since every event I've been to I'm the only one to have one. . Plus there are a couple S5's for sale in the marketplace w/ the top I want since CL stopped making it, Window/vented.


I would go with S5. Not sure how your going to handle the cooling. S5 gives you the option to watercool with some breathing room. I find the bullet way to small, Some GPU's have problems fitting in the BH4.


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Can't rush quality, Even though it says 9 to 10 weeks for shipping it usually takes longer. It took 14 weeks to get mine. Still worth the wait.


o i know you can't!! I'm just getting excited because its close to when it should ship. only thing that makes me really sad is 3 weeks after i ordered it. They partnered with Titan Rig on Amazon and he has 5 in stock of the exact same spec and color i ordered mine in. for a hell of a lot less haha. I'm just ready to have it so i can get to working on my dream pc


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Case is still Awaiting Fulfillment but shipping from April 24-28th, i feel like i cant stop checking the site..... haha did not expect the waiting being this intense! Please tell me you all had this feeling as well, other half is making fun of me, i cant be alone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Case is still Awaiting Fulfillment but shipping from April 24-28th, i feel like i cant stop checking the site..... haha did not expect the waiting being this intense! Please tell me you all had this feeling as well, other half is making fun of me, i cant be alone


if that's any comfort I'm in the same situation : ordered on 31.03, I don't remember when it was due for shipping, I think beginning of May (batch ending mid April, SMA8 gunmetal with accessories)
Since accessories were 3-4 weeks processing I assume my order won't ship until early may, and then I don't know how long it will take to reach Switzerland (4-5 days normally)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Can't rush quality, Even though it says 9 to 10 weeks for shipping it usually takes longer. It took 14 weeks to get mine. Still worth the wait.


With all due respect I would kindly disagree : when you fork 1 grand to get a case, you can expect production dates to be respected







(not that Caselabs missed them so far)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I would go with S5. Not sure how your going to handle the cooling. S5 gives you the option to watercool with some breathing room. I find the bullet way to small, Some GPU's have problems fitting in the BH4.


Well I know my 1080 would fit, especially if I use the new terminal with the dual rotary 90's on it. Only thing for me is having to move to a SFX PSU, I was looking at the Silverstone SX700-LPT since that should be ample. Also working on consolidating the 2-2TB 3.5" drives I have, pretty much have nearly all my games and media split between them but I have hesitations on just going to a single 4-6TB drive. The S5 does have alot of WC headroom and I can stick w/ my v850 or drop to a P2 650-750 (still want to change PSU's either way since I'm not utilizing the 850w to it's potential).


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> if that's any comfort I'm in the same situation : ordered on 31.03, I don't remember when it was due for shipping, I think beginning of May (batch ending mid April, SMA8 gunmetal with accessories)
> Since accessories were 3-4 weeks processing I assume my order won't ship until early may, and then I don't know how long it will take to reach Switzerland (4-5 days normally)


I ordered mine on May 13th and expected ship is April 24-28th you can look if you go to case-labs log into your account and look at your order status and look at your order description it'll say what day it was expected to ship by.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I believe he actually has the 480 set to 'exhaust' out the top... so theres 12 fans worth of 'intake' and 8 fans worth of 'exhaust' - at least that's how it was configured... he changed some things later on but if you look at the pics of the rads in post 16 of his log it shows the rads assembled but not installed.
> 
> Plus those are all 60mm radiators... if you just went with 45mm rads like I'm using in my SM8 it would fit even easier.
> 
> EDIT:
> And obviously if you didn't require an optical drive like he did... and went with just straight fans or a 240mm in the front... then two 480's would fit easily.
> 
> The only pre-requisite is obviously you need the PSU rail to relocate it to the 'innards' of the case rather than the top or bottom.
> 
> If that's still not enough - you could always get a pedestal or 3 (like mandrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and make a monster if you determined it still wasn't enough... footprint on the desk would be the same but it would be so tall it would probably need a wall anchor for safety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention it would cost much more than just going with an SMA8 or larger to begin with... but it does fit well on the desk.


This PSU rail for SM8 is available from CL or custom made? Looks neat. I even use the very same PSU.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> This PSU rail for SM8 is available from CL or custom made? Looks neat. I even use the very same PSU.


I remember this being available when SM8 and SM5 were first available but they might not be making this accessory anymore since the case seems like it was unpopular.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> I ordered mine on May 13th and expected ship is April 24-28th you can look if you go to case-labs log into your account and look at your order status and look at your order description it'll say what day it was expected to ship by.


I looked I cannot see it :

Header says :
Order Status: Awaiting Fulfillment
Order Date: 31st Mar 2017 @ 10:38 AM
Order Total: $1,065.70 USD

There is no order description

On the order details, the case item says :
(*Last day to order for this batch of SMA8s: Yes*, Case color: Gunmetal ($35.00), Form Factor: ATX (E-ATX see notes), Chassis mid-plate (motherboard chamber floor): 120.3 fan holes, Motherboard side door: XXL Window (30.00), Top cover: 39mm Ventilated (20.00), Flex-Bay Configuration: 120.3 (360) Mount with Ventilated Bay Covers (2...)

But it doesn't say which day it was, the rest of the label doesn't show, and clicking on the link shows current batch dates.

Anyhow, if I remeber well, it was order before mid April, ships early may.


----------



## smke

Can I use this on a th10 USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit - Double Wide MAGNUM and Merlin Cases


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> With all due respect I would kindly disagree : when you fork 1 grand to get a case, you can expect production dates to be respected smile.gif (not that Caselabs missed them so far)


This was when they were horribly back logged & at the same time they just hired new staff. Hopefully they have ironed out all the kinks in the system by now.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> This PSU rail for SM8 is available from CL or custom made? Looks neat. I even use the very same PSU.


Looks like it's still available it's called a Vertical Extra Wide HD Accessory Mount here's a link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Can I use this on a th10 USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit - Double Wide MAGNUM and Merlin Cases


That should work for you if you are referring to this one http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-retrofit-kit-double-wide-magnum-and-merlin-cases/


----------



## smke

yes that is the one is was talking about


----------



## Mega Man

I don't think that will work. Iirc you need the single wide obsess


----------



## Craigk19

does anyone know Case Labs hours of operation?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> does anyone know Case Labs hours of operation?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/contact-us/









open from 7:00AM PST to 3:30PM PST


----------



## iamjanco

*About touch up paint for Caselabs White items*:

Searched for the info here and couldn't find it, figured I'd share it for those who might need it someday:

*CaseLabs White* is Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss *C031-WH120* (powder coating)

Matching Cardinal touch up spray paint is Cardinal Part no. *A-41010-WH120*

I ordered six cans because they discount that quantity, which amounts to $6.50 each (x6) (plus whatever shipping works out to be). Otherwise single cans are available for $10 each. Also takes about a week to get it into your local Cardinal dealer (regional distro), after which they ship it to you ground.


----------



## Mega Man

I assume that is the gloss white and not the matte white, and thanks


----------



## smke

Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I assume that is the gloss white and not the matte white, and thanks


No assumptions needed: it was spec'd as a touch up paint match for the Semi-Gloss C031-WH120 by a Cardinal tech I spoke to on the phone.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format


http://www.caselabs-store.com/manuals/


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/manuals/
Click to expand...

does not list the th10


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.caselabs-store.com/content/MAGNUM%20TH10%20A%20Assembly%20Manual.pdf

th10a is the same case with minor revision


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> does not list the th10


Their isn't one for TH10. You will have to use th10a.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format


From way back in the day and states it is "DRAFT COPY 1-03-12"
BUT does have details and specs for the TH10









EDIT - couldn't upload in .PDF or .xps, so if you want a copy please PM me your email address


----------



## Mega Man

You can if you make it into a zip file


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can if you make it into a zip file


Great !!
+ Rep for you Sir









CaseLabs - MAGNUM Case Owner's Manual attached for those who want it.

CaseLabs-MAGNUMCaseOwnersManual.zip 2882k .zip file


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm with my e mail


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm with my e mail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format
> 
> 
> 
> From way back in the day and states it is "DRAFT COPY 1-03-12"
> BUT does have details and specs for the TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - couldn't upload in .PDF or .xps, so if you want a copy please PM me your email address
Click to expand...

i sent you a pm with my e mail


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm with my e mail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format
> 
> 
> 
> From way back in the day and states it is "DRAFT COPY 1-03-12"
> BUT does have details and specs for the TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - couldn't upload in .PDF or .xps, so if you want a copy please PM me your email address
Click to expand...

i sent you a pm with my e mail


----------



## Jubijub

Following Jason's answer, I'll join the club around 20.05









I hope those cases are really amazing


----------



## Craigk19

Curse you caselabs hahaha just got the email for Junes promotion and my case is a week late from shipping thought I was getting my case..... Such a high to get immediately get crushed haha


----------



## Trestles126

Yup canceled my s3 order after 3 weeks of delay with no end in sight a lot of hook line and sinker.... and " ships by" promises. I know they r great cases that woulda been my 5th one I've purchases but after huge delays on every order enough was enough


----------



## Craigk19

What seems to be the average wait time? Next week will be the 2 month mark since placing the order for me.


----------



## Daddyjaxx66

You can't even order a radiator mount without a 3 week lead time. When I bought my STH10 it shipped in a couple of days and parts were always available.


----------



## Mega Man

i would not freak out, personally i think that expecting them to ship early or on time is a fools errand.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would not freak out, personally i think that expecting them to ship early or on time is a fools errand.


I would disagree for two reasons :
- Availability, same as the price, or intrinsic characteristics of the case, are elements of comparison. It happened to me in the past to chose another component because I didn't want to wait too much
- it's a customer satisfaction issue for case labs. During my MBA I've learned about queueing psychology. The principle is that informed wait is better perceived that non informed wait.
If delivery is gonna be 2 months :
1/ I can tell you it is one month, and you're gonna be disappointed when you find out
2/ I can tell you it is 2 or even 3 months, and you are going to be satisfied or even pleasantly surprised when it ships in 2

Both 1/ and 2/ have the same delivery time, it's all about perception.
I would thus encourage CL to be more realistic when it comes to delivery time, as not being clear generates frustration and thus insatisfaction.
That also opens the door to competition, as whoever could build the same quality but ship faster / more reliably will win the market


----------



## Mega Man

While I agree with the second point, it is a basic rule, under promise and over deliver. Manufacturing is not an exact science. So there still has to be some leeway. That said I feel case labs presence in the forums has fell to a vey poor level with the exception of xnine esp since they had the spin off business.... and the fact that it has continually been wrong on delivery dates over the last year + is not acceptable. But that is why i said imo cl is leaving behind its base and base ideas to become a more mainstream case ( look at the lack of nova 5 and the release of a sub quality ( imo ) bullet series which I am sure is successful but again gets away from the core values case labs had. (Again my opinion, but look at the lack of customization in comparison to, well every other case but the nova)

As for the first point, I far disagree. Some cars that cost millions have a waiting list of years, that has no end date


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddyjaxx66*
> 
> You can't even order a radiator mount without a 3 week lead time. When I bought my STH10 it shipped in a couple of days and parts were always available.


I ordered a new midplate 2 months ago, I received it through international shipping after 3-4 weeks from ordering which is perfect for me. I don't expect international shipping to be here next week.
Don't forget, caselabs is a small company. Every order is made handmade and they basicly got nothing in stock to ship out straight away. Thats why manufacturing/shipping process is this long, if you spend time on this forum. You would know this, and it's simple ; If you can't wait this long, then just go for a standard Corsair case and you got it next day. This stuff is a premium and that usually always takes longer if not in stock


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> *Yup canceled my s3 order after 3 weeks of delay* with no end in sight a lot of hook line and sinker.... and " ships by" promises. I know they r great cases that woulda been my 5th one I've purchases but after huge delays on every order enough was enough




TCO


----------



## Trestles126

Ha ha ?? It's ok may buy a local thw10


----------



## Trestles126

Also I'm fine with waiting but the special limited releases made it seem like ship time was a pretty set thing. Kinda what got me to buy it then get a email saying 1 maybe 2 weeks longer then after 2 weeks I just said forget it with no updates. Great cases but the misleading lead times have gotten old. If it's gonna take 4 months just say and if I buy it I'm buying knowing that I'm gonna wait


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As for the first point, I far disagree. Some cars that cost millions have a waiting list of years, that has no end date


Not sure just how applicable that actually is...

Consider that along with a case, your average CL customer usually forks out a lot of additional money for the other components that will make up their build. Though folks like me know that CL's delivery times can greatly exceed what's spec'd by CL, we also tend to acknowledge that as a condition of wanting and owning a CL product. While we don't necessarily accept that as the right way to run a business, we order CL products under such conditions because we have a certain level of confidence in CL that CL will eventually deliver what we want/need in the end, including after market service if needed.

That's my _perception_, of course.

OTOH, for those who've spent $1,000 or more (in some instances, far more) on watercooling parts alone only to end up having to wait what's _perceived_ as a far longer period of time to be able to use them in their build, _perception_ can and does play a strong role in how levels of customer satisfaction might be graded. That's especially true where a customer in this market niche has a _need_ (vs. desire) to have something NOW (e.g., as in what some might interpret as obsessive); as evidenced by what happens when companies like NVidia, AMD, Intel, spit out their latest and greatest, Ferrari-like products. When such products end up not meeting expectations based on stated information, including delivery times, well, you know what I mean (just look at this and similar boards, r/Nvidia, Now-in-Stock, etc., ad nauseum).

While perception does indeed play a role, perceptions can and usually do differ from one to the next, based on individual/group experiences, and psychological makeup.

*Added edit*: I should conclude all this by stating that I have seen companies (e.g., in the higher end photographic equipment accessories market), spring up with great new products, then fall apart because they couldn't meet customer demands/expectations, those expectations based on such manufacturers' stated claims. No company is too big, nor too little, for such to happen. Also happens with somewhat regularity in the case of GoFundMe ventures.


----------



## Mega Man

My punt its, you have to wait. But ironically I agreed with you in part


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> What seems to be the average wait time? Next week will be the 2 month mark since placing the order for me.


Mine was 14 weeks on a THW10 case.


----------



## Daddyjaxx66

I love my STH10 and kind understand about having to wait for a new case. Apparently they are far more popular now than when I bought mine. Accessories however, especially those that can be used on multiple type cases, should always be in stock. Performance PC's is an alternative,. I actually got my 480 Flex Bay mount from there, but for some reason sometimes what I need they are out of stock. Titan Rigs on Amazon is also an alternative, but some of their prices are twice as high as CaseLabs. I actually had to reply to someones negative review on Titan Rig. He was complaining that the flex bay fan mount he bought didn't fit his Corsair case. I'm thinking.....Really? Ya Think? You buy a part not designed for your case and complain it doesn't work.

BTW, anyone who is considering Case Labs or is getting your first one, I suggest a good cordless screwdriver.







I am just amazed how all of the parts and holes align PERFECTLY, That is design at the top level. Also, what other case case you remove specific sections of the case to make installing rads and parts easier? Remove a few screws and maybe some clips and there you go.

And Case Labs, if all of the cases are made custom, it'd be nice to be able to choose your own colors besides black, gun metal, and now white.


----------



## Mega Man

You used to be able to, even 2 and 3 tone. Then they tried/trying to become mainstream. Which if that's what they want is fine, but I thought they wanted to be highly customizable.

Frankly cooler masters case is more customizable then the bullet series. .... i think that says wonders, imo really the nova was less customizable too.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You used to be able to, even 2 and 3 tone. Then they tried/trying to become mainstream. Which if that's what they want is fine, but I thought they wanted to be highly customizable.
> 
> Frankly cooler masters case is more customizable then the bullet series. .... i think that says wonders, imo really the nova was less customizable too.


I believe they had to reduce the color options, because it increased the production time too much.
Heck, just about every change they have done the last 2? years, has been to try and get the waiting time down, but guess they cant keep up with the number of orders.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I believe they had to reduce the color options, because it increased the production time too much.
> Heck, just about every change they have done the last 2? years, has been to try and get the waiting time down, but guess they cant keep up with the number of orders.


all i want is a white sm8...smh


----------



## emsj86

While case labs are great. I do think we have to put our love for them aside and agree things have changed. Really shouldn't have to wait that long. Every other niche company has delays but months upon months is a lot. I agree with mega man that they seemed to want to go mainstream but than don't have the resources to do so. That being said would be nice for them to go back more so to the niche crowd, more customizations, and color choices. I think people would be ok with longer wait times
For those things I just stated above. For example parvum making a case custom designed to what you want is more understandable to wait for but don't take this wrong but you
Would think by now they have the process down to a more timely manner. Still love case labs but would like to see more out of them. I know I passed on getting some accessories because I didn't want to wait 2 months. I really hope it doesn't come to having to pay more to get faster shipment


----------



## TheCautiousOne

All this talk of waiting and time to order and blah blah blah....



If you are planning on getting a Caselabs Case... in any way shape or form on their website doesnt say they are quick.

"Oh Hey, you know I might want to build a computer in one of those Fancy Caselabs things they are talking about!"









... I could use this board, this set of ram... actually no... let me focus on the board because that's how Caselabs sells their cases. Pretty much based on platform....

Do I want two loops? One Loop? How many rads???

{ In this case for example I can fit this many rads, and I am using the X99 plat (Micro, Mini, Full Atx } This case looks Perfect (SM8, SMA8, S3/ whatever works with your parts and loop.

*Place the order for the case when you absolutely have no parts whatsoever for the current build in question. Make sure to have a current computer while you await the greatness that Caselabs Produces.*

Case is ordered now while you work out the kinks of your future build. Go on to aquire parts at discounted or used prices, since you aren't in a hurry (The Case will take a while to be built and arrive)

Enjoy your drawing and sketches of how your best route to take for watercooling might fit into your future case.

Rejoice once your case has finally arrived, as you might have 50% of the parts by now and have had your loop planned out for a couple months and now can finally see the true dimensions of what you have to work with.

I believe this process of ordering a caselabs case is all part of being a Mature adult and not needing something some people are so used to nowadays, It's called Instant Gratification. If you are ordering a custom made case (That you can't find anywhere else) and expect or demand Instant Gratification, then you are in the wrong Place.

Example: I ordered my case from Caselabs 2 months ago! They Said: Blah blah blah 4-8weeks...I have yet to hear.... Then you are in the wrong place and have ordered from the wrong company.

Start another hobby in the meantime... Dancing maybe?



Dance like you've never danced before knowing you have purchased one of the best cases on the market.



And then you can wait some more.











TCO

EDIT: Just realized I did all of the GIFS for me.... because I make myself laugh most of the time.









It's ok to be a little nuts.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of waiting and time to order and blah blah blah....
> 
> 
> 
> If you are planning on getting a Caselabs Case... in any way shape or form on their website doesnt say they are quick.
> 
> "Oh Hey, you know I might want to build a computer in one of those Fancy Caselabs things they are talking about!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I could use this board, this set of ram... actually no... let me focus on the board because that's how Caselabs sells their cases. Pretty much based on platform....
> 
> Do I want two loops? One Loop? How many rads???
> 
> { In this case for example I can fit this many rads, and I am using the X99 plat (Micro, Mini, Full Atx } This case looks Perfect (SM8, SMA8, S3/ whatever works with your parts and loop.
> 
> *Place the order for the case when you absolutely have no parts whatsoever for the current build in question. Make sure to have a current computer while you await the greatness that Caselabs Produces.*
> 
> Case is ordered now while you work out the kinks of your future build. Go on to aquire parts at discounted or used prices, since you aren't in a hurry (The Case will take a while to be built and arrive)
> 
> Enjoy your drawing and sketches of how your best route to take for watercooling might fit into your future case.
> 
> Rejoice once your case has finally arrived, as you might have 50% of the parts by now and have had your loop planned out for a couple months and now can finally see the true dimensions of what you have to work with.
> 
> I believe this process of ordering a caselabs case is all part of being a Mature adult and not needing something some people are so used to nowadays, It's called Instant Gratification. If you are ordering a custom made case (That you can't find anywhere else) and expect or demand Instant Gratification, then you are in the wrong Place.
> 
> Example: I ordered my case from Caselabs 2 months ago! They Said: Blah blah blah 4-8weeks...I have yet to hear.... Then you are in the wrong place and have ordered from the wrong company.
> 
> Start another hobby in the meantime... Dancing maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dance like you've never danced before knowing you have purchased one of the best cases on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you can wait some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I did all of the GIFS for me.... because I make myself laugh most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to be a little nuts.


How about a lot of nuts?


----------



## Deedaz

I have to agree with TCO. I ordered my case last April knowing I wouldn't be able to build in it until around October. I stared at it everyday for months, planning and tweaking my ideas. This level of quality and customization is worth the wait.


----------



## catbuster

Long ago i told this on Parvum thread. If company fails delivery time, they should just *stop taking new orders* until they catch up. Simple as dat.

I wont argue about case being best, and wait time being totally worth it. To each his own.


----------



## XCalinX

Damn man, I feel bad for these people who have to wait months for their cases considering that I live in the same country as their European reseller and got my case in less than 24 hours after I placed the order.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Damn man, I feel bad for these people who have to wait months for their cases considering that I live in the same country as their European reseller and got my case in less than 24 hours after I placed the order.


Must live in Romania then. Yeah the quickship cases are fast but you cant change too much.

I contacted them yesterday about some accessoires I need for my SMA8 but one of those pieces is out of stock untill Juli. And doing 2 orders and paying 2x35 shipping is kinda mehh


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of waiting and time to order and blah blah blah....
> 
> 
> 
> If you are planning on getting a Caselabs Case... in any way shape or form on their website doesnt say they are quick.
> 
> "Oh Hey, you know I might want to build a computer in one of those Fancy Caselabs things they are talking about!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I could use this board, this set of ram... actually no... let me focus on the board because that's how Caselabs sells their cases. Pretty much based on platform....
> 
> Do I want two loops? One Loop? How many rads???
> 
> { In this case for example I can fit this many rads, and I am using the X99 plat (Micro, Mini, Full Atx } This case looks Perfect (SM8, SMA8, S3/ whatever works with your parts and loop.
> 
> *Place the order for the case when you absolutely have no parts whatsoever for the current build in question. Make sure to have a current computer while you await the greatness that Caselabs Produces.*
> 
> Case is ordered now while you work out the kinks of your future build. Go on to aquire parts at discounted or used prices, since you aren't in a hurry (The Case will take a while to be built and arrive)
> 
> Enjoy your drawing and sketches of how your best route to take for watercooling might fit into your future case.
> 
> Rejoice once your case has finally arrived, as you might have 50% of the parts by now and have had your loop planned out for a couple months and now can finally see the true dimensions of what you have to work with.
> 
> I believe this process of ordering a caselabs case is all part of being a Mature adult and not needing something some people are so used to nowadays, It's called Instant Gratification. If you are ordering a custom made case (That you can't find anywhere else) and expect or demand Instant Gratification, then you are in the wrong Place.
> 
> Example: I ordered my case from Caselabs 2 months ago! They Said: Blah blah blah 4-8weeks...I have yet to hear.... Then you are in the wrong place and have ordered from the wrong company.
> 
> Start another hobby in the meantime... Dancing maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dance like you've never danced before knowing you have purchased one of the best cases on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you can wait some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I did all of the GIFS for me.... because I make myself laugh most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to be a little nuts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> All this talk of waiting and time to order and blah blah blah....
> 
> 
> 
> If you are planning on getting a Caselabs Case... in any way shape or form on their website doesnt say they are quick.
> 
> "Oh Hey, you know I might want to build a computer in one of those Fancy Caselabs things they are talking about!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I could use this board, this set of ram... actually no... let me focus on the board because that's how Caselabs sells their cases. Pretty much based on platform....
> 
> Do I want two loops? One Loop? How many rads???
> 
> { In this case for example I can fit this many rads, and I am using the X99 plat (Micro, Mini, Full Atx } This case looks Perfect (SM8, SMA8, S3/ whatever works with your parts and loop.
> 
> *Place the order for the case when you absolutely have no parts whatsoever for the current build in question. Make sure to have a current computer while you await the greatness that Caselabs Produces.*
> 
> Case is ordered now while you work out the kinks of your future build. Go on to aquire parts at discounted or used prices, since you aren't in a hurry (The Case will take a while to be built and arrive)
> 
> Enjoy your drawing and sketches of how your best route to take for watercooling might fit into your future case.
> 
> Rejoice once your case has finally arrived, as you might have 50% of the parts by now and have had your loop planned out for a couple months and now can finally see the true dimensions of what you have to work with.
> 
> I believe this process of ordering a caselabs case is all part of being a Mature adult and not needing something some people are so used to nowadays, It's called Instant Gratification. If you are ordering a custom made case (That you can't find anywhere else) and expect or demand Instant Gratification, then you are in the wrong Place.


LOL

I did exactly that :
- I planned by build so I would need to salve 0 parts from my current PC (I will salvage the SSD later on, but ordered an NVMe one)
- I ordered the case first, long before anything else. But I still couldn't order before I understood how I wanted my cooling to happen, which made me switch from SM8 to SMA8
- I did schematics, of everything
- I have every other parts, except the EKWB stuff, as I don't want to order fittings until I can put the mobo, the rads, the res and the pumpsin the case to see which type of fittings I would need, and where extenders might be required.
- I live in Switzerland, which is great for many things (chocolate, melted cheese and all) but is kinda like the desert when it comes to exotic IT gear. Yet I had the time to import almost everything else, make a mistake on one order, send it back, and receive the replacement part and my case is still not shipped
- I'll be done finishing testing my components this week-end

There is really nothing more I'll be able to do at this point.

But I don't see where fanboyism helps :
- the company gives an estimated shipping date when ordering : If it's wrong by a factor 1.5 to 2, then another date should be given. I don't see what prevents CL to give accurate information, like order in April, ships in June, or whatever.
- I would also argue that since the models are not new so that it is not the first batch, they should know precisely how many they can produce per batch, and knowing how many they sold, it should be clear which batch you are going to be in. As a result the forecasting date should be far more reliable.
- Caselabs strength lies in execution, because what they do is not necessarily hard to replicate (they didn't invent aluminum, machine milling, advanced coating, etc...). So they open themselves to disruption if they cannot keep up.

As a result I don't think we need your authorization to complain if we feel like not having reliable delivery dates announced after one has spent more than 3x the price of the closest competition.

Again, I don't doubt Caselabs quality, I'm sure they are nice people, but being a paying customer gives me the right to complain if some of the parameters of the order are not honored.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Damn man, I feel bad for these people who have to wait months for their cases considering that I live in the same country as their European reseller and got my case in less than 24 hours after I placed the order.


I tried this first, seeing as Romania is much closer to Switzerland than US is, and they operate from stock as opposed to BTO

Alas :
- they didn't have gunmetal finish
- once factoring shipping, the case turned out to be more expensive from Bestcases.eu than from Caselabs own shop, with less configuration options, less accessories and not the color I wanted.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> *As a result I don't think we need your authorization to complain if we feel like not having reliable delivery dates announced after one has spent more than 3x the price of the closest competition.*
> 
> Alas :
> - they didn't have gunmetal finish
> - once factoring shipping, the case turned out to be more expensive from Bestcases.eu than from Caselabs own shop, with less configuration options, less accessories and not the color I wanted.


Did you pop your cherry with the SMA8? As in your first case? Or the first case you had a wait period for with the company of Caselabs?

If So... That's cute.



TCO


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Damn man, I feel bad for these people who have to wait months for their cases considering that I live in the same country as their European reseller and got my case in less than 24 hours after I placed the order.


There are Resellers in the US With very fast shipping, Most just order directly from Case-Labs. I know Performance-pcs do stock Case-Labs, It's where I got my SM8 case. Also TitanRig on Amazon does the same (With a slight mark up due to Amazon's market place policy).

Dazmode in Canada use to stock a bunch of Case-Lab cases, It seems there doing away with that. Since they only have one case & a pedestal for sell.

Case-Labs just can't keep up with the demand, Even after all the new equipment & brand new staff they hired in late 2016. Just some of the process to create the case takes time. I'm guessing Powder coating is one of the most time consuming process. Having paint it, let it dry, baking it, etc... It also seems like space might be another issue specially for drying process for the paint.

----

I miss the good old days when it only took two days to ship any accessories from Case-Labs. I got my S8S in less then four weeks.


----------



## Jubijub

Yes it's my first Caselabs case, by far not my first case.

I used to work in automotive (Truck industry), which as you may know is entirely Build to order. You may not know this, but compared to a car, a truck has like 50x more options, some combination of which are not even manufacturable, or illegal to build. The only worse industry is aerospace. Long story short, you could wait up to 6 month to get your truck during peak period, but even then our delivery dates were accurate up to the week, because it is either that or people go to competition.

So if every truck manufacturer in the world can give reliable delivery dates for something that has thousands of options, I guess it should be doable for cases that have max 10 options.

And I still don't see what gives you the authority to define what is acceptable wait and what isn't. I don't force you to agree with me, nor even to read my posts.


----------



## Ragsters

I got an email about taking orders for white cases. Anyone know which ones or is it all of them?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Yes it's my first Caselabs case, by far not my first case.
> 
> I used to work in automotive (Truck industry), which as you may know is entirely Build to order. You may not know this, but compared to a car, a truck has like 50x more options, some combination of which are not even manufacturable, or illegal to build. The only worse industry is aerospace. Long story short, you could wait up to 6 month to get your truck during peak period, but even then our delivery dates were accurate up to the week, because it is either that or people go to competition.
> 
> So if every truck manufacturer in the world can give reliable delivery dates for something that has thousands of options, I guess it should be doable for cases that have max 10 options.
> 
> And I still don't see what gives you the authority to define what is acceptable wait and what isn't. I don't force you to agree with me, nor even to read my posts.


Have you expressed your opinion, and have I expressed mine?

Not sure I would define that as authority.



TCO


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I got an email about taking orders for white cases. Anyone know which ones or is it all of them?


sma8 s3 and i think the th10.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> sma8 s3 and i think the th10.


Cool thanks! Do you happen to have the promotion for that? I checked the website and I didn't see it. Checked the website again and the S3 is not in the list. You got me excited for a second.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Cool thanks! Do you happen to have the promotion for that? I checked the website and I didn't see it.


i stand corrected it's the sma8, s5 and s8, and no i don't i just went onto their page and it's one of three first promos that pops up.


----------



## 1911Savage

Off topic, thank God for:

Toggle animated GIFs 1.3.1 for Firefox.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I got an email about taking orders for white cases. Anyone know which ones or is it all of them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Cool thanks! Do you happen to have the promotion for that? I checked the website and I didn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> i stand corrected it's the sma8, s5 and s8, and no i don't i just went onto their page and it's one of three first promos that pops up.
Click to expand...

It's for the big cases . . .


----------



## springs113

Thanks Darlene, i really wanted a white SM8 though...damn you Caselabs.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's for the big cases . . .


Which in my opinion, are the least attractive in white... makes them look like refridgerators. The merlin and mercury series, on the other hand, look adorable in white - especially after D gets done with them.

Again just my .02.

The views and opinions expressed in this post do not necessarily reflect the views of the overclock network, it's advertisers, or staff. This post is for entertainment purposes only and should not be considered financial advice nor an endorsement of a particular product, service, or financial instrument.


----------



## ggalaxyy

*Hey guys.*

This is my first post as I'm new to these forums but I do plan to stay. After more than 15 years of building computers and getting knowledge around hardware I've gotten my self into the money-trap known as water cooling. I'm novice but learning quick. I've completed two projects so far this year and I plan on starting my next one in June. You can see my last build, which also was my first proper water cooled build, on the frontpage of Swedens largest forum about computers and hardware SweClockers.com today. Gallery here. I see a future with more great builds coming and hopefully I can get some kind of sponsorship along the way.

I've made up my mind around my next build and I'm going to join the CaseLabs family! I've decided on the X2M inverted mITX case in Gun Metal mostly due to it's size. I've also looked at the Mercury line-up of cases but I'm not sure about the horizontal motherboard style... It's going to feature clear liquid in glass tubing with chrome-finish fittings and a few other good-stuffs from the shelf! Of course I have a few questions for you veterans in CaseLabs knowledge before venturing in.

*1.* The X2M case has a 240mm rad space in the front and a 280 in the back. But how _long_ PSU can I fit before limiting the bottom radiator space?

*2.* I will be ordering from CaseLabs main website even tho I'm living in Sweden as they are the only one who sells the case in Gun Metal. Anything else I should know before making my order from CaseLabs? I've heard some people complain about the time it takes or them to ship the orders. I'm planning to get this case in June, or maybe early July in worst case scenario.

*3.* Are you guys using dust filters in your case? I tend to get a fair amount of dust in my PC despite having positive air pressure (I have to clean more often I know). What product works "best" with CaseLabs cases?

Thank you!


----------



## ruffhi

Bah ... Caselabs should add a page to their web site that shows minimal details about each order ...

date placed
$ range (eg <$100, $100 to $250, $250 to $500, $500 to $1000, $1000 to $2000, $2000+)
initial ship date advised when order was placed
current estimate of ship date
status (and not just 'waiting fulfillment')
ship date
Then you can look up your own order and adjust the ETA yourself. I bet that at least 25% of their emails are seeking shipping updates.


----------



## iamjanco

So, love or hate for Caselabs aside, one of the things I thought I might improve on a bit, at least for my purposes, was that little logo they stick on their front panels. I'm currently working on a lightbox for my build, and just might include the logo in it; or I might stick a copy on the side of my upper rad:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> All this talk of waiting and time to order and blah blah blah....


i just want to point out, i never complained about the wait. i complained about the wait time , that has never went down since all these "changes" that were supposed to "improve" the wait time. which didnt ( ie were the changes helpful or needed, should we still be able to order s3s, m8s and others? as they are built to order? ) and eluded to the fact then they made "new" cases with less customization options, in *more* colors --- after stopping 2 tone and more ( white, gunmetal ect ) as changing the colors increased wait ..... while i like the new colors, i feel the combination of that along with the sudden absence of a presence is frankly ridiculous... and while it is their company, and they can do what they want, they are slowly loosing my favor ....


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Bah ... Caselabs should add a page to their web site that shows minimal details about each order ...
> 
> date placed
> $ range (eg <$100, $100 to $250, $250 to $500, $500 to $1000, $1000 to $2000, $2000+)
> initial ship date advised when order was placed
> current estimate of ship date
> status (and not just 'waiting fulfillment')
> ship date
> Then you can look up your own order and adjust the ETA yourself. I bet that at least 25% of their emails are seeking shipping updates.


Fully aligned


----------



## Jquala

Can anyone make me a sma8 light box? Willing to pay that one German company takes up to 6 weeks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i just want to point out, i never complained about the wait. i complained about the wait time , that has never went down since all these "changes" that were supposed to "improve" the wait time. which didnt ( ie were the changes helpful or needed, should we still be able to order s3s, m8s and others? as they are built to order? ) and eluded to the fact then they made "new" cases with less customization options, in *more* colors --- after stopping 2 tone and more ( white, gunmetal ect ) as changing the colors increased wait ..... while i like the new colors, i feel the combination of that along with the sudden absence of a presence is frankly ridiculous... and while it is their company, and they can do what they want, they are slowly loosing my favor ....


Fair enough.

TCO


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question: In my THW10 my Sata cables are slight angled due to the divider. Anyone know of a solution that would fix this & also still have the I/O shield line up?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question: In my THW10 my Sata cables are slight angled due to the divider. Anyone know of a solution that would fix this & also still have the I/O shield line up?


This is something I have ran into with several boards my Asus rampage v edition 10 I can not use the ports closed to the pcb at all due to this. I think this is something we just gotta live with because it you try to space the board it will throw everything else off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mega Man

Pics please?

If I am right I use a specific data cable ( you can easily resize them ) but they have a very flexible cable and small head to boot so I don't think i have this issue.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know with my M8 the tray fit my RVE perfectly and had zero issues w/ cables having any form of flex/stress on the sata ports. Now when I was running my x99 Strix board I had to use straight cables instead of the few 90's I used with the RVE (non 10th anniversary)


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pics please?
> 
> If I am right I use a specific data cable ( you can easily resize them ) but they have a very flexible cable and small head to boot so I don't think i have this issue.


I don't have any photos right now Since I took them out since I'm still install hardware to my motherboard.

The Sata cables I have:

- Darkside (Straight to angle) Un-Sleeved (Second Photo)
- CableMod Modmesh (Straight to Straight) Sleeved (First Photo)

I haven't really test DarkSide sata cables yet, Since I'm still sleeving them. The CableMod Sata cables were the ones causing the problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is something I have ran into with several boards my Asus rampage v edition 10 I can not use the ports closed to the pcb at all due to this. I think this is something we just gotta live with because it you try to space the board it will throw everything else off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's an option I don't have. I need access to 9 of the sata ports.


----------



## Mega Man

try these, like i said you can actually take them apart a and resize them they are also sold under roswill

http://www.performance-pcs.com/akasa-proslim-super-slim-sata-cable-15cm-black.html

also sold in a few different lengths


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try these, like i said you can actually take them apart a and resize them they are also sold under roswill
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/akasa-proslim-super-slim-sata-cable-15cm-black.html
> 
> also sold in a few different lengths


Based on some reviews on those sata cables, There are complete garbage(Amazon). Plus there no right angle version (Which is the type I need). I haven't had a chance to fully test darkside Sata cables yet. Plus it cost about 50 dollars to get enough cables to cover all my sata devices. DarkSide Sata cables were only 2 dollars(CAD) less if you convert it to USD for un-sleeved cables.


----------



## iamjanco

Cardinal paint came in (Caselabs white semi gloss):


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Cardinal paint came in (Caselabs white semi gloss):


Make sure you paint in a very well vent area. cardinal paint has very strong fume to them compared to other brands like MTN.

My Cardinal Paint also arrived today, a few days early too. This batch is mainly for smaller pieces of my case that don't match the case color( Like Aquaero 6 XT silver mounting bracket). Also grabbed some finishing coat paint to protect it from scratches & such.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try these, like i said you can actually take them apart a and resize them they are also sold under roswill
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/akasa-proslim-super-slim-sata-cable-15cm-black.html
> 
> also sold in a few different lengths
> 
> 
> 
> Based on some reviews on those sata cables, There are complete garbage(Amazon). Plus there no right angle version (Which is the type I need). I haven't had a chance to fully test darkside Sata cables yet. Plus it cost about 50 dollars to get enough cables to cover all my sata devices. DarkSide Sata cables were only 2 dollars(CAD) less if you convert it to USD for un-sleeved cables.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but Amazon is the last place I would trust techies reviews. It is like newegg reviews, I would be willing to bet ebkac 99.99% of the time I can tell you, they are awesome. Easy to sleeve, and I get max data rates without issues.

To add all I see are 4 and 5 star reviews with (1) 2 star review, that review is because add I quote, the cable that is labeled 15cm is "too short to be any good"

Also looked at both uk and us Amazon

To emphasize what makers these stand out, you can physically take the end connector (which is small and what I would consider "low profile" ) and shorten the sata cable, and sleeve it easily as well.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Cardinal paint came in (Caselabs white semi gloss):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Make sure you paint in a very well vent area. cardinal paint has very strong fume to them compared to other brands like MTN.
> 
> My Cardinal Paint also arrived today, a few days early too. This batch is mainly for smaller pieces of my case that don't match the case color( Like Aquaero 6 XT silver mounting bracket). Also grabbed some finishing coat paint to protect it from scratches & such.


Lemme know how this pans out! I'm curious now and always wanted to do a silver CaseLabs and they offer a few colors of this in silver..


----------



## DirtyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Bah ... Caselabs should add a page to their web site that shows minimal details about each order ...
> 
> date placed
> $ range (eg <$100, $100 to $250, $250 to $500, $500 to $1000, $1000 to $2000, $2000+)
> initial ship date advised when order was placed
> current estimate of ship date
> status (and not just 'waiting fulfillment')
> ship date
> Then you can look up your own order and adjust the ETA yourself. I bet that at least 25% of their emails are seeking shipping updates.


Wait is not a problem
What bugs me about Caselabs !?? "Quality " !!!
After all that long wait and thats what you got !!


----------



## khemist

I wouldn't be having that.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBear*
> 
> Wait is not a problem
> What bugs me about Caselabs !?? "Quality " !!!
> After all that long wait and thats what you got !!


*spitting my cereals*

Holly **** !

I hope mine will not ship in that state...
The worst part is that with any supplier you'd do an RMA, but if you know in this case RMA would take 2 months to process...


----------



## Deeptek

That doesnt happen a lot... CaseLabs customer service is just as good as their quality... Send them an email and they will sort you out quickly.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBear*
> 
> Wait is not a problem
> What bugs me about Caselabs !?? "Quality " !!!
> After all that long wait and thats what you got !!


Caselabs are known for good quality actually, what store did you get it from? Could have been damaged in shipping. My SMA8 came perfectly fine


----------



## DirtyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> That doesnt happen a lot... CaseLabs customer service is just as good as their quality... Send them an email and they will sort you out quickly.


I already e-mail them at first they said they will sent me a replacement . But after a month nothing happened I sent them two other e-mail asked about it they didn't reply or answer at all


----------



## DirtyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Caselabs are known for good quality actually, what store did you get it from? Could have been damaged in shipping. My SMA8 came perfectly fine


Direct from Caselabs


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBear*
> 
> I already e-mail them at first they said they will sent me a replacement . But after a month nothing happened I sent them two other e-mail asked about it they didn't reply or answer at all


That's odd. Anytime I had any issues they sent out a replacement within 24 hours with a tracking number.

Try using this E-Mail: [email protected] . He is usually the one I deal with when there a problem with my order or just send him a PM, He does have an account here.

If they can't help out, Just grab a can of Cardinal Paint. Not sure what gun metal or white color code is. Black is BK59, Then do some small touch up on the scratch.


----------



## DarthBaggins

A scratch isn't a Quality issue, I'd say that was a handling issue


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> That's odd. Anytime I had any issues they sent out a replacement within 24 hours with a tracking number.
> 
> Try using this E-Mail: [email protected] . He is usually the one I deal with when there a problem with my order or just send him a PM, He does have an account here.
> 
> If they can't help out, Just grab a can of Cardinal Paint. Not sure what gun metal or white color code is. Black is BK59, Then do some small touch up on the scratch.


True, jason is usually the go to guy. He is usually pretty quick and comes with great solutions.
Name on forums is btw : http://www.overclock.net/u/139173/jasoncl


----------



## DirtyBear

That scratch was a Quality issue ! Because not just at the Surface its 1-1.5 mm deep !
That means the Aluminum Panel was already damage but they still paint it


----------



## clarifiante

im running with an sma8, marvellous case. right now i am on an semi-air/aio build. i have a predator 360 running on my 6900k with 2 1080tis on air.

but my temps are bit funky.

my cpu [email protected] at 1.332V, is within reasonable range. idle between 32-37C and load around 70-75C.

my GPUs [email protected]+40mhz CORE CLOCK and +200 MEM clock are idling at 42-45C and and load around 70-76C depending on application

i moved from a phanteks evolv atx, thinking that temps would improve with the bigger internal area for circulation but have been largely disappointed so far.

perhaps i am doing something wrong? would appreciate any help!

intake: 3.140 for front intake. 4.140 + 3.140 for bottom chamber intakes. ALL corsair MP140 pro
out: 1.120 rear exhaust - Corsair MP120 pro and 3.120 top exhaust - EKWB Vardar F4s

right now my intake fan curves are more aggressive than my exhaust.


----------



## M-Sauce

Hello, my build in a Merlin SM8 is mostly done. Still got some cables to do, as well as integrating my new Aquaero.

First time building in Caselabs case. Honestly, can't see myself going back to any other case at the moment. By far the best case I've ever had, totally worth the 6 week wait I had.

Some pics in my sig.


----------



## rolandos582

What do you guys use for lighting in your case?
Currently been using NZXT HUE+ with 6 ledstrips. Works great but suddenly stopped working and can't get it to work again so i'm thinking about some alternatives.
So far DarkSide comes out great ;
- DarkSide RGB Dimmable Rigid LED Strip

I do want 30cm strips + RGB leds. Do you guys have any good brands or recommendations for me to suggest?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> What do you guys use for lighting in your case?
> Currently been using NZXT HUE+ with 6 ledstrips. Works great but suddenly stopped working and can't get it to work again so i'm thinking about some alternatives.
> So far DarkSide comes out great ;
> - DarkSide RGB Dimmable Rigid LED Strip
> 
> I do want 30cm strips + RGB leds. Do you guys have any good brands or recommendations for me to suggest?


I use the Darkside ones, they are perfect for my BH7.

https://imageshack.com/i/povWB0RSj

https://imageshack.com/i/pocPj9AYj

https://imageshack.com/i/pn64Qn6uj

This is with x 2 of them on the lowest setting.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I was going to put LEDs in my case but then I noticed how dusty it was and decided that darkness and shadows was better.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I was going to put LEDs in my case but then I noticed how dusty it was and decided that darkness and shadows was better.


Thats where demciflex ( http://www.demcifilter.com/ ) comes in great








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I use the Darkside ones, they are perfect for my BH7.
> This is with x 2 of them on the lowest setting.


Do you use RGB or just 1 colour? And what controller do you use to change the colours?


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> What do you guys use for lighting in your case?
> Currently been using NZXT HUE+ with 6 ledstrips. Works great but suddenly stopped working and can't get it to work again so i'm thinking about some alternatives.
> So far DarkSide comes out great ;
> - DarkSide RGB Dimmable Rigid LED Strip
> 
> I do want 30cm strips + RGB leds. Do you guys have any good brands or recommendations for me to suggest?


I had a Hue+ but since I want white lighting and the RGB LEDs on the Hue can't create a pure white light I ditched it and got 2 Akasa Vegas white LED strips.
I'm one of these people who dislike RGB I guess.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> I had a Hue+ but since I want white lighting and the RGB LEDs on the Hue can't create a pure white light I ditched it and got 2 Akasa Vegas white LED strips.
> I'm one of these people who dislike RGB I guess.


I'm currently also running white lights but I wanna be able to change em without getting new LED's. Just with a push of a button. How are these akasa led's compared to a HUE+ ?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Thats where demciflex ( http://www.demcifilter.com/ ) comes in great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use RGB or just 1 colour? And what controller do you use to change the colours?


https://www.highflow.nl/modding/leds/led-stations-controllers/darkside-rgb-controller-kit-with-ir-remote-rev-2.html

I use just White most of the time, i use this.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I use the Darkside ones, they are perfect for my BH7.
> 
> This is with x 2 of them on the lowest setting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://www.highflow.nl/modding/leds/led-stations-controllers/darkside-rgb-controller-kit-with-ir-remote-rev-2.html
> 
> I use just White most of the time, i use this.


Yeah I kinda figured, but do you even have RGB leds or just pure white? Cause if its white leds, you shouldn't be able to change them up?
Def seems to be a brand with alot of options.


----------



## khemist

I have the RGB version.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I have the RGB version.


Ah right, how many do you have setup? And the white from the HUE+ compared to this darkside leds is significant better?


----------



## khemist

Two, one on each of the light mounts, they fit perfectly.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Lemme know how this pans out! I'm curious now and always wanted to do a silver CaseLabs and they offer a few colors of this in silver..




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> What do you guys use for lighting in your case?
> Currently been using NZXT HUE+ with 6 ledstrips. Works great but suddenly stopped working and can't get it to work again so i'm thinking about some alternatives.
> So far DarkSide comes out great ;
> - DarkSide RGB Dimmable Rigid LED Strip
> 
> I do want 30cm strips + RGB leds. Do you guys have any good brands or recommendations for me to suggest?


I only use DarkSide, Some best LED's on the market, For RGB you can use Darkside own RGB controller or you can use aquacomputer farbwerk with the darkside connector.

Link: https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/best-rbg-led/

For UV I also use DarkSide (Which Mayhem supports)

Link: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/12in-30cm-darkside-connect-dimmable-rigid-led-strip-uv-rev4/


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I'm currently also running white lights but I wanna be able to change em without getting new LED's. Just with a push of a button. How are these akasa led's compared to a HUE+ ?


Much better. They still have a minor blue tint but it's much closer to pure white. The Hue+ had a TERRIBLE blue tint on the LEDs, I could get it closer to white by moving the slider between white and red but it looked pink on camera and since I take a lot of pictures of my PC, it wasn't ideal.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Much better. They still have a minor blue tint but it's much closer to pure white. The Hue+ had a TERRIBLE blue tint on the LEDs, I could get it closer to white by moving the slider between white and red but it looked pink on camera and since I take a lot of pictures of my PC, it wasn't ideal.


Yeah I was using like a light grey to get the best looks since white was pretty bad


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Does anyone know which Cardinal color code (in aerosol can) is the closest match for CaseLabs Gunmetal?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Does anyone know which Cardinal color code (in aerosol can) is the closest match for CaseLabs Gunmetal?


That is a question best ask to Case-Labs Directly or have Cardinal Paint send you a color chart. Since I never seen that question answered in the forums.


----------



## Iniura

After a 3.25 month wait my Custom Gun Metal Nova X2M is finally going to be shipped, so hyped!








Going to be my 2nd Caselabs case already own a S3.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

So, I reached out to Case Labs in regard to Gun Metal color code. For that particular color they use Prismatic Powders River Stone. Unfortunately it doesn't look like PP makes a liquid/aerosol version.

Going to contact Cardinal see what they suggest color-match wise. Other than that, it's going to be trial and error.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> So, I reached out to Case Labs in regard to Gun Metal color code. For that particular color they use Prismatic Powders River Stone. Unfortunately it doesn't look like PP makes a liquid/aerosol version.
> 
> Going to contact Cardinal see what they suggest color-match wise. Other than that, it's going to be trial and error.


I would request a color chart. You can match up the color to the case.


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> After a 3.25 month wait my Custom Gun Metal Nova X2M is finally going to be shipped, so hyped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be my 2nd Caselabs case already own a S3.


well that gives me a little hope i'm at week 10 right now so if i'm on the same time table as you just 3 more weeks until ship date of my first caselabs case haha lucky for me i planned way ahead and still wont have all my components when it gets here. im getting really excited to get it though!1


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> well that gives me a little hope i'm at week 10 right now so if i'm on the same time table as you just 3 more weeks until ship date of my first caselabs case haha lucky for me i planned way ahead and still wont have all my components when it gets here. im getting really excited to get it though!1


i am middle of week 7


----------



## rolandos582

Order placed 19/04/2016
Order shipped 23/05/2016

Oh god, it was great back then


----------



## Barefooter

I recently modded an SSD hot sway bay for my THW10 build.


This is the final front panel lay-out now that the hot swap bay is done.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> After a 3.25 month wait my Custom Gun Metal Nova X2M is finally going to be shipped, so hyped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be my 2nd Caselabs case already own a S3.


Let us know how they compare or which one you like better.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let us know how they compare or which one you like better.


I got it! It looks so stunning in Gun Metal







It's a little bit smaller then I expected actually, I like it very much.


----------



## Craigk19

pictures please


----------



## Memmento Mori

SM8 with 480 top+420 front rad?

Need some help here, of owners....

Would like to order an Merlin SM8 Case - Customizable case from the official shop, but having following question :

- does in this case fit a 480 (518mm x 133mm x 54mm L x W x H) radiator on the top together with an 420 (452mm x 153mm x 54mm L x W x H) radiator on the front? Both would be in a push+pull configuration with standard 25mm thick fans on it. Next on the top when I choose the top cover 31mm extended and ventilated, would it have an impact on it? Both would be hardware labs nemesis GTX:

http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/gtx/480gtx/
http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/gtx/420gtx/

Found no clue on it, always just the 480+360 setup...

- next the radiator Flex-Bay 140.3 (420) Fan/Radiator Mount fits the SM8 or just the Flex-Bay 120.3 (360) Fan/Radiator Mount?

- if I choose Bottom Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount i get it ventilated or also with the covers? Basically i need to buy the covers for the 120.4 holes?

Many thanks for the answers...

M&M


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Take it for what it is (educated guess) but I would think it would work provided that you weren't planning on any other devices in the flex bays. It would be really tight to work with regardless but possible. With the 480+360 there is barely enough room to squeeze in an Aquaero... there definitely wouldn't be any room for it with a 420 up front.

I've got the 480+360 setup and there'd be plenty of room... but my rads are only 45mm thick.

As far as the bottom - either option (360/420) should come with the covers in place - every CL case I've ever ordered came that way starting with my M8 - my SM8 did as well.

Also as far as the flex bay 420 - it will fit (a flex bay is a flex bay) however, your vertical clearance _might_ be an issue.


It's a little hard to see in that pic - but the port caps on my front radiator are actually slightly inside the fan mounts on the bottom of the 480... since I didn't have the 31mm top, I had to go pull only on that rad. So that's what a 45mm rad + 25mm fan looks like... you've got ~9mm less to work with using the GTX + 25mm fans. However, if you take the Aquareo out of the equation - then you should be fine.

I couldn't find the measurements on the 420mm flex bay mount to see if it's the same height (9 flex bays) or if it takes an additional bay to fit. It's possible that you might have to just run 3 fans push on the top rad to get some extra space above the front rad.


----------



## Deeptek

Really likin' the build Digi.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Take it for what it is (educated guess) but I would think it would work provided that you weren't planning on any other devices in the flex bays. It would be really tight to work with regardless but possible. With the 480+360 there is barely enough room to squeeze in an Aquaero... there definitely wouldn't be any room for it with a 420 up front.
> 
> I've got the 480+360 setup and there'd be plenty of room... but my rads are only 45mm thick.
> 
> As far as the bottom - either option (360/420) should come with the covers in place - every CL case I've ever ordered came that way starting with my M8 - my SM8 did as well.
> 
> Also as far as the flex bay 420 - it will fit (a flex bay is a flex bay) however, your vertical clearance _might_ be an issue.
> 
> It's a little hard to see in that pic - but the port caps on my front radiator are actually slightly inside the fan mounts on the bottom of the 480... since I didn't have the 31mm top, I had to go pull only on that rad. So that's what a 45mm rad + 25mm fan looks like... you've got ~9mm less to work with using the GTX + 25mm fans. However, if you take the Aquareo out of the equation - then you should be fine.
> 
> I couldn't find the measurements on the 420mm flex bay mount to see if it's the same height (9 flex bays) or if it takes an additional bay to fit. It's possible that you might have to just run 3 fans push on the top rad to get some extra space above the front rad.


Thanks fro your input and info. I also like your build, nice work!

About the space between the rads, I found this VIDEO . There is also shown an 45mm thick rad with push/pull. Still is there some space. But as i would go with the extended top, i would put the pull fans from the top, so i get some extra 25 mm. (as the will be on top from outside, and covered with the cover).
Next I would flip the rad up side down, I guess if the upper tank will be down you get some extra space. Yes that means the tubing will be little bit longer, and more work to do. And no im not planing in the front bay/panel any devices, want to control everything by software.. What you thing about it? Possible? Should I go for it?

As I stated i dont want to buy any parts which are not usable in the way Im planing, for this im asking. And also if I order, want order everything in 1 order, as Im in Europe...

And again to the flex bays, the question is that the difference in the 360 and 420 is the width of 20mm. As i dont have any CS parts/case until now, im not sure if the "cutout" in front will fit. Sorry for borrowing you with this simpleon questions....









Ty for any advice, info


----------



## Lynkdev

Anyone know why case labs order status inquires go unanswered via voicemail or email? Nobody work here anymore or what?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Anyone know why case labs order status inquires go unanswered via voicemail or email? Nobody work here anymore or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


it's been real bad lately and i believe the rep here don't work for them anymore. Better order from their resellers if you can for now.


----------



## Craigk19

yeah i rarely get anyone to ever answer the phone and out of my last 3 emails only 1 was responded to. I'm being patient and only checking back in on the dates they keep telling me my case will ship. but i feel like they shouldn't give an estimated ship date if it's not even the half way make to ship date. I get they have lots of orders and its worth the wait but if i spend 1k on something i would like to be kept in the loop on the progress of the item that was suppose to ship a month ago
.


----------



## HaykOC

Making me real nervous. Ive been waiting for a design theyre working on. Might start looking for an alternative now that the guy who seemed to be working on it is gone and all the service/production issues theyve been having lately.


----------



## khemist

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Making me real nervous. Ive been waiting for a design theyre working on. Might start looking for an alternative now that the guy who seemed to be working on it is gone and all the service/production issues theyve been having lately.


I'm in the same position and thinking about doing the same.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Really likin' the build Digi.


Thanks... some day I may even get around to finishing it off completely - but as it's functional now and I'm trying to get my S3 up and running... who knows when.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thanks fro your input and info. I also like your build, nice work!
> 
> About the space between the rads, I found this VIDEO . There is also shown an 45mm thick rad with push/pull. Still is there some space. But as i would go with the extended top, i would put the pull fans from the top, so i get some extra 25 mm. (as the will be on top from outside, and covered with the cover).
> Next I would flip the rad up side down, I guess if the upper tank will be down you get some extra space. Yes that means the tubing will be little bit longer, and more work to do. And no im not planing in the front bay/panel any devices, want to control everything by software.. What you thing about it? Possible? Should I go for it?
> 
> As I stated i dont want to buy any parts which are not usable in the way Im planing, for this im asking. And also if I order, want order everything in 1 order, as Im in Europe...
> 
> And again to the flex bays, the question is that the difference in the 360 and 420 is the width of 20mm. As i dont have any CS parts/case until now, im not sure if the "cutout" in front will fit. Sorry for borrowing you with this simpleon questions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty for any advice, info


Yes I know the width difference is only 20mm - however the height difference is 60mm - the question is whether or not that makes the 420 flex bay frame take up 9 bays with overhang or 10 bays.

There's no information on the CL site to conclusively guess, and there's no pics of either of the 140mm versions installed that I could find. See HERE in the description:
Quote:


> 120.2 - Uses 6-7 bays depending on radiator and placement.
> 120.3 - Uses 9-10 bays depending on radiator and placement.
> 120.4 - Uses 12-13 bays depending on radiator and placement.


So if it's 9-10 for 360mm it should be 10-11 bays for 420mm I think - which wouldn't give enough room for you.

I'm hoping that someone who has actually USED a 420mm flex-bay radiator mount will respond for you, as it seems CL is having some communications problems lately for some reason.

Luckily if you're not planning on putting anything else in the front, even if it takes up all 11 bays - you'd be OK that way... but now it will hit the top radiator. Without knowing the exact dimensions of the mount it's too close for me to call.

For further referrence - my 360 radiator (XT45) is 397mm long. The radiator you specified (GTX420) is 452mm long. Thankfully it has a slightly smaller end tank, but that's still 55mm more - and each flex-bay is ~42.5mm high... so I'd say it pretty much _has to be 10 bays_ (with an additional half a bay overhang on top of that).

So I'm gonna say it can't be done, or at least not easily. It likely would work if you put it 'upside down' (ports at the bottom of the case), and didn't put a 'push' fan on the 480 up top (which would have to have it's ports at the back - by MB). That way you should have enough room to squeak by.

In reality the difference between a 420 radiator and a 360 (cooling wise) is so nominal - I'd probably recommend just going with a 360 rad and mount to be safe. Either that or just use a 280 front rad and you've got tons of room. If you're determined to put the absolute maximum radiator in that case, you could do a 480 up top with a 360 flex-bay and another 240 in the floor just ahead of the PSU. Not much room to work with but it will work as I originally planned to do a 120/240/360/480 build... and then I woke up.










Except for the fact that they _no longer seem to carry the PSU mount_







for the large accessory rail, you can also do this:

(Not my build, but that's a 480 + dual 360's in an SM8)


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yes I know the width difference is only 20mm - however the height difference is 60mm - the question is whether or not that makes the 420 flex bay frame take up 9 bays with overhang or 10 bays.
> 
> There's no information on the CL site to conclusively guess, and there's no pics of either of the 140mm versions installed that I could find. See HERE in the description:
> So if it's 9-10 for 360mm it should be 10-11 bays for 420mm I think - which wouldn't give enough room for you.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone who has actually USED a 420mm flex-bay radiator mount will respond for you, as it seems CL is having some communications problems lately for some reason.
> 
> Luckily if you're not planning on putting anything else in the front, even if it takes up all 11 bays - you'd be OK that way... but now it will hit the top radiator. Without knowing the exact dimensions of the mount it's too close for me to call.
> 
> For further referrence - my 360 radiator (XT45) is 397mm long. The radiator you specified (GTX420) is 452mm long. Thankfully it has a slightly smaller end tank, but that's still 55mm more - and each flex-bay is ~42.5mm high... so I'd say it pretty much _has to be 10 bays_ (with an additional half a bay overhang on top of that).
> 
> So I'm gonna say it can't be done, or at least not easily. It likely would work if you put it 'upside down' (ports at the bottom of the case), and didn't put a 'push' fan on the 480 up top (which would have to have it's ports at the back - by MB). That way you should have enough room to squeak by.
> 
> In reality the difference between a 420 radiator and a 360 (cooling wise) is so nominal - I'd probably recommend just going with a 360 rad and mount to be safe. Either that or just use a 280 front rad and you've got tons of room. If you're determined to put the absolute maximum radiator in that case, you could do a 480 up top with a 360 flex-bay and another 240 in the floor just ahead of the PSU. Not much room to work with but it will work as I originally planned to do a 120/240/360/480 build... and then I woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that they _no longer seem to carry the PSU mount_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the large accessory rail, you can also do this:
> 
> (Not my build, but that's a 480 + dual 360's in an SM8)










nice for you that you woke up, this is exactly the part where I struggle, I dont want to wake up, but it seems that nothing can be done... But anyway will wait for the response of CS, lets see what information
they will provide me with. And yeah would be nice if someone has experience with it and would share it









And I saw ale the pictures on the forum and google, looking for an answer for some time, but dint found it.







Which is whispering me in the ear "impossible to do" or even better "WAKE UUUP"









Btw, satisfied with the temps on your rig? 480+360 ok for you finally ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice for you that you woke up, this is exactly the part where I struggle, I dont want to wake up, but it seems that nothing can be done... But anyway will wait for the response of CS, lets see what information
> they will provide me with. And yeah would be nice if someone has experience with it and would share it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw ale the pictures on the forum and google, looking for an answer for some time, but dint found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is whispering me in the ear "impossible to do" or even better "WAKE UUUP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, satisfied with the temps on your rig? 480+360 ok for you finally ?


Oh yeah it's plenty... of course, I'm just running a lightly overclocked xeon in it (E5-1650v3 @ 4.0GHz) and a 1080 GTX... so water temps never get more than a few degrees over ambient. That's with the 480 in pull only too! So it's hardly an optimized setup - but it's silent, so that's what was important as it's mostly for photo work and working with VMs - not gaming.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Anyone know why case labs order status inquires go unanswered via voicemail or email? Nobody work here anymore or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> it's been real bad lately and i believe the rep here don't work for them anymore. Better order from their resellers if you can for now.
Click to expand...

Who? Everyone at the comp still works there. No advancements have been made, Jason (xnine) has worked there so long I think he is a lifer.

Are you confusing case labs with frozen cpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Making me real nervous. Ive been waiting for a design theyre working on. Might start looking for an alternative now that the guy who seemed to be working on it is gone and all the service/production issues theyve been having lately.


That sucks but i can not blame you


----------



## drdbkarron

I think they all blew off for the Memorial Day Weekend; the beginning of summer seasons and a time for family and friends. Jim Keating seemed beat up by the business years ago and I stopped harassing him and now harass his paid harasses. No one answers the phone both at Case Labs or Cali Fabrication. Unless there was an earthquake or power failure, flood or alien invasion, I would leave them alone until Tuesday. I did get an email back but I have a problem that can be solved by a 30-second phone call with their website being in shambles.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Caselabs look at all of the emails on friday.



At 4:59pm



Caselabs at 5:00pm



TCO

Took me a while to piece that together with Gosling. He's a tough character.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everyone at the comp still works there. No advancements have been made, Jason (xnine) has worked there so long I think he is a lifer.


You may want to catch up on the latest news *here* and *here*.

That said, it looks like they're currently regrouping according to additional input they've since provided, but I suspect it'll be at least sometime next week (after the U.S. holiday on Monday), before they've caught their breath.


----------



## rolandos582

Yep, sad Jason W has left. Was a great guy, he managed to get a accessoires for my SMA8 (new midplate) in The Netherlands with some fast shipping since I really needed it for a project and managed to get it quickly in line. People like that with great customer support are the ones u wanna keep.

Always using his personal CL email so you can get back to him. Instead of a KC email where you just mail the one that opens ur email.









For those awaiting your new case, hang in there brother. It's worth the wait!









And for those wondering ;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I am very sorry for the delay. We have had a couple of people out, so our customer service response times hasn't been what we would like to see. We're trying to get back to people as fast as we can.
> 
> The *real issue* is that over the last couple of months, we have had problem with one of our major work centers. It is *not operating* and the *manufacturer* can't figure out the problem which has been incredibly frustrating. It is similar to a problem we had a few years ago. Fortunately, we're not impacted quite as badly this time because of the expansion we did last Fall.
> 
> We are waiting for a *new servo motor ($10K)* that should arrive next week. Needless to say, we're on pins and needles hoping that this will finally be the "fix" we've been waiting so long for. I will post an update in this forum when we get the answer next week (either way).
> 
> Thank you


http://www.overclock.net/t/1630514/caselabs-issues#post_26103716


----------



## Fyrwulf

Speaking as a CaseLabs owner, at this point I don't see myself buying another. The company has abandoned its core principle of build to order, there's issue after issue from present customers even after they've limited themselves so drastically, and there's been no progress on the next generation high end products. CaseLabs had their niche in the very high end with massive customization options and they should've stuck with it.


----------



## Mega Man

The above post is what I have been pushing and *why* I was pushing it so hard.

That said I figured xnine would stay, he moved from co to cl for the job :/ but I bet he will be a vet now

Hope he didn't leave for " bad " reasons

That said, again referring to the above post. .... I hope case labs reverts or I fear the same

glad I bought my tx10 when I did, I will still be getting the peds soon I hope. That said to anyone and everyone who is waiting for Gemini, please stop fooling your self. It is the next HL3.

WON'T HAPPEN. i have been waiting since before my m8..... they are not going to put it out in the near future if ever. They keep developing SFF cases, while its their business to do what they will with. Sff needs to die imo and many others they made the nova series with many possibilities, then said nah.... just the itx. Then this bh series, I bet it will not be as great as the magnum series, the s3 and s5 and all the others they killed to do it....

Maybe i am wrong but that is my opinion. Sff is killing the customization. ( look at everyone who wanted sff, cried about the 5.25 bays, then cried there was none. "I just want one". More time wasted designing the bh8. ..... sorry,) stop drinking the koolaid, Gemini is a pipe dream.

Ironically I dont care about the wait times, they are fine. I would rather wait for the case I want, then buy one i don't off the shelf, and have to buy extra parts to replace ones I don't need.


----------



## Lynkdev

Well at least I know what's going on now. I only ordered some accessories for my current case but paid over $100. If their are no updates next week I might be just filing a claim through my bank.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubijub

Hum, i have a 1k order placed on March 31st, due for shipment mid April : nothing.
Contacted support (Jason) end of April, he said May 20 : nothing

Now people are resigning, nobody contacts us to give us new estimated shipping date, this lights a big red warning.

I'll wait to see if they receive that new spare part for their factory before asking for a new estimated shipping date, but that is messed up service


----------



## Mega Man

I would not worry much. CL is frankly larger then you think. Although behind I know they stand by their products.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would not worry much. CL is frankly larger then you think. Although behind I know they stand by their products.


I very much wish you are right because I don't see where else I would find a case that can host 1x480+1x240+1x560+1x280. (Corsair 900D would be the nearest competitor in terms of space, and cannot do that)

But let's say this is exhibiting a lot of the signals of a company that will go under : not shipping, staff leaving, 0 communication. I never thought I would write this, but I am quite happy I paid using Paypal, as at least I have some safety.

I mean come on : how hard is it to :
- make a query of all customers with outstanding orders with shipping date < current date
- retrieve their emails (probably one join in the query above)
- do a mass email saying something along the lines of : we are experiencing issues with our production system, we will keep you posted regularly but so far you can expect a delay of minimum Y days. We will update you next week. Kisses & hugs - Caselabs
- update people every week

Again, proper service dictactes that you either know and give reliable information, or you don't know and you communicate regularly to show you are on top of your problem. Radio silence is the worst possible thing you can do to your customers.


----------



## Mega Man

Or just post here.....

I agree with you. This sucks.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I very much wish you are right because I don't see where else I would find a case that can host 1x480+1x240+1x560+1x280. (Corsair 900D would be the nearest competitor in terms of space, and cannot do that)
> 
> But let's say this is exhibiting a lot of the signals of a company that will go under : not shipping, staff leaving, 0 communication. I never thought I would write this, but I am quite happy I paid using Paypal, as at least I have some safety.
> 
> I mean come on : how hard is it to :
> - make a query of all customers with outstanding orders with shipping date < current date
> - retrieve their emails (probably one join in the query above)
> - do a mass email saying something along the lines of : we are experiencing issues with our production system, we will keep you posted regularly but so far you can expect a delay of minimum Y days. We will update you next week. Kisses & hugs - Caselabs
> - update people every week
> 
> Again, proper service dictactes that you either know and give reliable information, or you don't know and you communicate regularly to show you are on top of your problem. Radio silence is the worst possible thing you can do to your customers.


We don't know how their systems work and what their people are doing. We also don't know the amount of staff they have employed right now.
So just assuming it's not that hard is a bit easy to see. I agree to the fact it would be better so see. But if they don't have to staff/systems/time to do so then yeah..... I can feel ur frustrating, spending $1000 and not hearing/seeing anything is tough, I'm glad I ordered last year and got the product so fast.


----------



## Deeptek

Just got my cup of coffee and a bit of time to do some Saturday Morning OCN Catchup.. Looks like there is a buzz in this thread the last few pages and I got some reading to do..


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Caselabs look at all of the emails on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> At 4:59pm
> 
> 
> 
> Caselabs at 5:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Took me a while to piece that together with Gosling. He's a tough character.


FFS hook me up with your drop box gif folder or website you go to









PS that movie is badass..


----------



## springs113

what was the name of this movie again?


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## Daggi

If someone is wondering the:
140.3 (420mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 11 bays
140.2 (280mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 7 bays


----------



## Daggi

I am in the process of buying my second CaseLabs case. This time I'm looking at the SMA8.
I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to order the 39 mm ventilated top cover, but is it necessary for running push pull on a 60 mm. radiator ?


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> I am in the process of buying my second CaseLabs case. This time I'm looking at the SMA8.
> I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to order the 39 mm ventilated top cover, but is it necessary for running push pull on a 60 mm. radiator ?


Yes pretty much needed on my UT60 not much clearance with the RAM sticks. Running UT60 + 8x ML120 PRO


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Yes pretty much needed on my UT60 not much clearance with the RAM sticks. Running UT60 + 8x ML120 PRO


OK thanks, 39mm ventilated top it is


----------



## iamjanco

^ +1. Makes it a lot easier to do push/pull in the top and cable/tube routing and doesn't impact the aesthetics, at least not as much as a taller panel would like the old one for the SMA8 that is now discontinued.


----------



## ckoons1

anyone looking far a caselabs case i have a caselabs sth10 in excellent condition and ready to ship within 2-3 days


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

All these recent issues make me kinda glad I got my case used. The minor cosmetic issues seem to be worth the trade off of not having to wait (because from the sounds of it, I'd still be waiting)


----------



## XCalinX

Sad to see that this is happening, I'm starting to think that something very bad happened to the owner and they didn't even have time to announce it pubilicly, but I hope that's not the case.
Nevermind, someone on Facebook made a post about this and the owner replied 2 hours ago. Thank God.


----------



## HaykOC

Is the website currently broken? I dont see any of the cases listing specs, its just the options and accessories.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> FFS hook me up with your drop box gif folder or website you go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS that movie is badass..


I had a blast watching it. The dropbox/ website I use is google







I sometimes sit on google for 10-15min at a time typing different things in to get the GIF I desire to use. That last one was a toughie!

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Is the website currently broken? I dont see any of the cases listing specs, its just the options and accessories.


Knowing cl they probably, finally, suspended all orders till they are caught back up


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Knowing cl they probably, finally, suspended all orders till they are caught back up


Add to cart is still there and they just said on Facebook production is back on.


----------



## Mega Man

Production is, after 3 months of being super slow.

Wait times are outrages and customers are complaining like none other

Speaking historically cl will shut down new orders till they reel it back in.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Production is, after 3 months of being super slow.
> 
> Wait times are outrages and customers are complaining like none other
> 
> Speaking historically cl will shut down new orders till they reel it back in.


already happening....


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> already happening....


Add to cart button is still there

May 25th, 2017 | Ships from July 5 - July 12, 2017

I obviously didn't test until checkout...


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Add to cart button is still there
> 
> May 25th, 2017 | Ships from July 5 - July 12, 2017
> 
> I obviously didn't test until checkout...


^ +1. I'm see what you're seeing. The others may need to clear their browser caches, as CL was performing updates to their sitethe past ten days or so. Additionally, the slide on the home page isn't linked to any other page; you have to navigate down into the specific cases where they're offered in the shop (Shop > single or double > ...), then select the white color to get what you want.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Add to cart button is still there
> 
> May 25th, 2017 | Ships from July 5 - July 12, 2017
> 
> I obviously didn't test until checkout...


Well idk why, or what is the reason, but dont have any add to cart button present, at least not at the SM8 cases...

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/

Cleaned my caches, same result....

It seems to me that products they have on stock are possible to buy, other they have to produce are not..... Correct me if im wrong, coz want to buy an SM8...


----------



## Jubijub

I checked again :
- SMA8, TH10A, s8, s5, Nova x2m : I see add to cart
- SM8 : I DO NOT see add to cart


----------



## iamjanco

Agreed, there's no add to cart button for the SM8 currently.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> If someone is wondering the:
> 140.3 (420mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 11 bays
> 140.2 (280mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 7 bays


Thanks, that's what my measurements led me to believe, but good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Well idk why, or what is the reason, but dont have any add to cart button present, at least not at the SM8 cases...
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-case/
> 
> Cleaned my caches, same result....
> 
> It seems to me that products they have on stock are possible to buy, other they have to produce are not..... Correct me if im wrong, coz want to buy an SM8...


Well, since it seems you will need to rethink some of your order (see above) maybe it's just giving you some extra time to plan better.


----------



## slatanic

Ordered the Mercury S3 in February. Should have been shipped around 18th of April. Received an email on that day with the notification, that my order will be delayed 1 - 2 weeks beyond the aimed date.

Order shipped finally on the 26th of May.

A little bit more than 2 weeks. lol
But I don't mind the delay as long as nothing is defective due to manufacturing flaw.

Btw
I'm very excited! It's my very first CL case.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Ordered the Mercury S3 in February. Should have been shipped around 18th of April. Received an email on that day with the notification, that my order will be delayed 1 - 2 weeks beyond the aimed date.
> 
> Order shipped finally on the 26th of May.
> 
> A little bit more than 2 weeks. lol
> But I don't mind the delay as long as nothing is defective due to manufacturing flaw.
> 
> Btw
> I'm very excited! It's my very first CL case.


welcome to the club, putting it together is another joy that is robbed when purchasing cases. Caselabs don't disappoint, i'd have loved to make the sm8 my next purchase but the trouble kinda steered me to another direction. Anyways that's besides the point, you will love the craftsmanship, the ease and flow of things and most definitely the weight. Coming from a 900d i was super thrilled about the weight difference.


----------



## M-Sauce

Totally agree about the weight. As packed as my build is, I can lift it and move it around. My obsidian build has only a fraction of the components and I can barely lift it using all my strength.

The build quality is also excellent. I hope that continues. I can't possibly go back to any other case currently.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M-Sauce*
> 
> Totally agree about the weight. As packed as my build is, I can lift it and move it around. My obsidian build has only a fraction of the components and I can barely lift it using all my strength.
> 
> The build quality is also excellent. I hope that continues. I can't possibly go back to any other case currently.


Lol, my SMA8 is pretty heavy at 30KG+ but still able to lift it. The case itself isn't even that heavy, probably like 10KG but all the water/blocks etc make it quite heavy.


----------



## HaykOC

Anyone have pictures of an S8 or S8S on their desk? Trying to get an idea of how big it is relative to a BH7.

Also is this what I would need to convert the S8 into an S8S? Dont actually know if itd work but they seem to share parts.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> If someone is wondering the:
> 140.3 (420mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 11 bays
> 140.2 (280mm flex-bay radiator mount) uses 7 bays


Thank you very much, oversaw somehow your post, but good to know.. Thx again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Thanks, that's what my measurements led me to believe, but good to know.
> Well, since it seems you will need to rethink some of your order (see above) maybe it's just giving you some extra time to plan better.


well it seem that yes, I have to go the traditional way... thank you very much fro your support, and invested time ..

Its just a pity that I got my answer more or less exactly when they removed the "Add to cart" button...














Last year dint had enough money, then I had the cash and they had also an "stop order", now similar scenario
















Or is it a sign to get an SMA8 ?









In the meantime I should buy a bigger table, for this i need a bigger flat









Waiting until hating?


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Lol, my SMA8 is pretty heavy at 30KG+ but still able to lift it. The case itself isn't even that heavy, probably like 10KG but all the water/blocks etc make it quite heavy.


I don't know how heavy my SMA8 build is but I can't lift it. When I move it to the kitchen where I work on it, I have someone help me. I'm a weak fat slob I guess.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of an S8 or S8S on their desk? Trying to get an idea of how big it is relative to a BH7.
> 
> Also is this what I would need to convert the S8 into an S8S? Dont actually know if itd work but they seem to share parts.




It's a very old picture of my S8S.

That Should be everything. Top, Bottom, Top cover, Motherboard tray & bracket (Not sure what CL calls it) is the only things that don't need replaced.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very old picture of my S8S.
> 
> That Should be everything. Top, Bottom, Top cover, Motherboard tray & bracket (Not sure what CL calls it) is the only things that don't need replaced.


Thanks. Think Im going to pull the trigger on a S8 on Amazon and buy the parts from CL to make it an S8S. Decent upgrade from the BH7.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Another picture for you, might show the size a bit better. Monitors are 27"


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Another picture for you, might show the size a bit better. Monitors are 27"


That about settles it. Thanks, making the order now.


----------



## MocoIMO

Thought I'd share my new s5 build in progress, thanks to @nyk20z3.

Most of the hardware is from my previous SM5 but got a few new goodies as well


----------



## TUFinside

I have the S8S and i'm thinking of buying a top cover, what would be the best for strictly air cooling ? Ventilated or not ? ( i'm thinking about the airflow path). Thanks for your help.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of an S8 or S8S on their desk? Trying to get an idea of how big it is relative to a BH7.
> 
> Also is this what I would need to convert the S8 into an S8S? Dont actually know if itd work but they seem to share parts.


The S8S is my favorite Mercury series . . . You have all the parts to convert to an S8S selected

Rather than buy a complete S8, and then the extra parts to convert it to an S8S, why not buy all the parts individually to make an S8S.

That way you could make it two-tone or white if you want, since parts can be ordered in colors.

That's how I got my white/black 2-tone S8S, just ordered all the parts in the colors I wanted

S8 on the left, S5 on the right,S8S front and center . . .


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The S8S is my favorite Mercury series . . . You have all the parts to convert to an S8S selected
> 
> Rather than buy a complete S8, and then the extra parts to convert it to an S8S, why not buy all the parts individually to make an S8S.
> 
> That way you could make it two-tone or white if you want, since parts can be ordered in colors.
> 
> That's how I got my white/black 2-tone S8S, just ordered all the parts in the colors I wanted
> 
> S8 on the left, S5 on the right,S8S front and center . . .


Not a bad idea, though not sure I want to hunt down the screws and accessories, doesnt hurt to have the panels either if I want a little more space later. Just got a black front panel cover, gunmetal everything else. Might do a buildlog once it comes in


----------



## Mega Man

you dont have to, either they can add it as an " misc" accessory or i bet for that price they will probably give them to you for free ( most panels come with screws anyway ) but i could be wrong, an email couldnt hurt .

again why the hell do these cases need to go eol anyway !


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Thanks. Think Im going to pull the trigger on a S8 on Amazon and buy the parts from CL to make it an S8S. Decent upgrade from the BH7.


If you plan to do any watercooling (Custom Loop). You may have issues with some GPU blocks & top radiator mounts. My 1080 would not let me to install a second radiator on the top(Due to the terminal).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I have the S8S and i'm thinking of buying a top cover, what would be the best for strictly air cooling ? Ventilated or not ? ( i'm thinking about the airflow path). Thanks for your help.


Ventilated, I would go with extended version.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Not a bad idea, though not sure I want to hunt down the screws and accessories, doesnt hurt to have the panels either if I want a little more space later. Just got a black front panel cover, gunmetal everything else. Might do a buildlog once it comes in


Countersunk: http://www.caselabs-store.com/1-4-6-32-countersink-screws-10pk/
You need about 60 of these.
Thumbscrews: http://www.caselabs-store.com/thumbscrews-black-pkg-of-10/ (You usually get enough with flex-Bay option you buy)
Feet: http://www.caselabs-store.com/caster-kit-hd/ or http://www.caselabs-store.com/large-case-feet/
Power Switch: http://www.caselabs-store.com/power-switch-and-fully-sleeved-cable/
Reset Switch: http://www.caselabs-store.com/reset-switch-and-fully-sleeved-cable/
USB 3.0 + Plate: http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-retrofit-kit-mercury-s8/
PSU Mount: http://www.caselabs-store.com/psu-support-mount-merlin-and-mercury/
Motherboard tray: http://www.caselabs-store.com/atx-motherboard-trays-pricing-varies/

That should be everything you need, all the other parts can be selected at the S8 and S8S Chassis Section.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If you plan to do any watercooling (Custom Loop). You may have issues with some GPU blocks & top radiator mounts. My 1080 would not let me to install a second radiator on the top(Due to the terminal).
> Ventilated, I would go with extended version.


Thanks, I was wondering about that and ordered the side 360 mount in preparation. Im thinking a 360 above the CPU, 360 in the side, and a 240 in the flexbays.

And thanks for finding the scews, funny I had just finished grabbing everything else and sent an email for the screws. Doing two tone black/gunmetal. Gunmetal doors and interior. Black roof, front and back


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Ventilated, I would go with extended version.


Good idea, i was thinking about this since my GPU is just underneath the top window and the plexi can get hot there. And thanks to iBruce







, i have all the panels to change from black to gunmetal, interior is black/gunmetal. That said, why top extended ?

EDIT: S8 top cover ventilated extended in gunmetal ordered


----------



## emsj86

after almost two years and a lot of persuading the wife, my case has a desk it can call it's home. I was able to convince her to trash the old not used dinning room table. I know this will cost me in some shape in form down the line but it was a victory for me today lol


----------



## Craigk19

is that an sm8?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep. And nice desk too.


----------



## HaykOC

I need to get myself a desk like that


----------



## emsj86

Yup sm8 painted satin black on the outside. Desk is just a ikea malm. Got it used for 30 usd. Cheapest I could fine that for the pc on the desk. It's nice to
Finally have a desk and a chair. A wooden dinning room table chair was rough to say the least. I went black and white for he color scheme as I bought green, purple, blue, black and red dyes so that I can change things up without having to redo everything. I get bored fast


----------



## Trestles126

All done


----------



## HaykOC

Whats that waterblock/res looking thing to the side of the motherboard, under the radiator? Great build, really like whatever that thing is.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Whats that waterblock/res looking thing to the side of the motherboard, under the radiator? Great build, really like whatever that thing is.


All done 



Just what u said a waterplaye devides the top and bottom makes all my tube runs straight up and down and cleaned things up... also managed my cables


----------



## Trestles126




----------



## toncij

Am I missing something? I can't find details for any of the CL cases... I forgot where to click? (like here http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sma8-customizable/) - wanted to compare Mercury S8 and Magnum SMA8 and can't find any of the tables with dimensions and rad placement (need to decide 3x360 vs 2x 420 or whatever is max for SMA8)...


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Am I missing something? I can't find details for any of the CL cases... I forgot where to click? (like here http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sma8-customizable/) - wanted to compare Mercury S8 and Magnum SMA8 and can't find any of the tables with dimensions and rad placement (need to decide 3x360 vs 2x 420 or whatever is max for SMA8)...


Yeah, it does look like the tabular specs that used to be displayed on the product pages are no longer there. Could be a shop configuration error, as I think they've been regrouping somewhat the past few weeks, but hard to say. The direct ship cases offered by Mod One don't seem to be listed anymore either.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> All done


The rig looks awesome!

Time for a "chair upgrade"


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The rig looks awesome!
> MUkmmim
> Time for a "chair upgrade" : MUCH kuD


Iiyky
Ha ha ya huh that keeps me from sitting on my butt for more than a hour


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering about that and ordered the side 360 mount in preparation. Im thinking a 360 above the CPU, 360 in the side, and a 240 in the flexbays.
> 
> And thanks for finding the scews, funny I had just finished grabbing everything else and sent an email for the screws. Doing two tone black/gunmetal. Gunmetal doors and interior. Black roof, front and back


Before you buy any rads. I would wait for the case & make sure you can fit a res/pump & rad at where you want it. You may have to use the flexbay for pump or res. I had a rad & res/pump at the flex bay, It was a very tight fit.


----------



## Biggu

Kinda crap picture and also excuse the mess but you can finally see my two caselabs case next to each other!


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Kinda crap picture and also excuse the mess but you can finally see my two caselabs case next to each other!


Pretty dope, what kinda desk is that?


----------



## slatanic

Received a package today. Hope it's a PS4 Pro.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Received a package today. Hope it's a PS4 Pro.


S3 incoming?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Kinda crap picture and also excuse the mess but you can finally see my two caselabs case next to each other!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe "mess" is at least 4-5 levels beyond a couple tools and a cat toy (I think?)... everything else in the shot is required - so that doesn't count.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Pretty dope, what kinda desk is that?


im actually not sure the brand, It's a giant U shaped desk that my insurance agent was going to throw away when he moved offices. He naturally thought of me and offered me the desk. only real issues is the laminate has peeled up and chipped off right in the front. one of these days ill get it replaced but for the most part it works well for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I believe "mess" is at least 4-5 levels beyond a couple tools and a cat toy (I think?)... everything else in the shot is required - so that doesn't count.


I was mainly talking about the wiring mess on both systems. Normally I tidy everything up with Velcro but I just wanted it done. I need to build a stand for my S3 to sit on before I tidy it up more. Im actually kinda considering mounting it on top of the monitor stand above the monitors.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> im actually not sure the brand, It's a giant U shaped desk that my insurance agent was going to throw away when he moved offices. He naturally thought of me and offered me the desk. only real issues is the laminate has peeled up and chipped off right in the front. one of these days ill get it replaced but for the most part it works well for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am just going to assume the hanging fish is for a feline and not something you entertain yourself with inbetween life events.

TCO


----------



## hebrewbacon

Hey guys, I am thinking of biting the bullet for a white STH10 but I have a few questions.
1) Can you fit a 560 rad in the top compartment without any modifications? Would I just need to get a 140.4 radiator mount? I've seen conflicting answers to this everywhere and ideally would love to have a 560, 240 and my PSU in the top compartment.
2) Does the case come with a 120.4 radiator mount for the top when you purchase it?
3) Would I be able to fit 2 560s in push-pull configuration in the bottom compartment? I would be getting hardwarelabs GTX 560 for reference.

Thanks and I hope to be a part of this group soon


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> im actually not sure the brand, It's a giant U shaped desk that my insurance agent was going to throw away when he moved offices. He naturally thought of me and offered me the desk. only real issues is the laminate has peeled up and chipped off right in the front. one of these days ill get it replaced but for the most part it works well for me.
> .


Dope! Looks clean as ****! Wish I had the room for a U shape desk
I'm thinking about getting a desk like this :


300x100x90 looks pretty clean with triple monitor + case on there


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Anyone ever tried to get a box for an M8 from caselabs... It's time to let mine go, but shipping this beast


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was fortunate to pick mine up from a fellow OCN member locally. but yeah I can see where shipping the OG would be a PitA


----------



## toncij

I need advice on configuring a Magnum SMA8 for 1x 480 and 1x560 radiators with two loops. What mounts and where? Also, using E-ATX board so should I choose SSI-EEB? And how?
I need 3 front intake fans and
What other parts I need? Can I avoid having mid-plate or I need it? I want to avoid drilling and (more important) allow front intake fans to feed air to the bottom chamber radiator, because I don't see how would it get the fresh air otherwise...? To the bottom there'll be a PSU and exhaust valve so probably can't put any fans down?

This is the config option list for it http://www.bestcases.eu/cases?product_id=488

Thanks for your advice.

A picture of the backs side, if someone has it, would come in handy.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*


Love the Rapture build, quite a beauty.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am just going to assume the hanging fish is for a feline and not something you entertain yourself with inbetween life events.
> 
> TCO


Uh how else would you come up with that new build that laying on your back knocking that little hanging fish around....

my cat has tons of toys but the only one she will play with is that hanging fish.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I need advice on configuring a Magnum SMA8 for 1x 480 and 1x560 radiators with two loops. What mounts and where? Also, using E-ATX board so should I choose SSI-EEB? And how?
> I need 3 front intake fans and
> What other parts I need? Can I avoid having mid-plate or I need it? I want to avoid drilling and (more important) allow front intake fans to feed air to the bottom chamber radiator, because I don't see how would it get the fresh air otherwise...? To the bottom there'll be a PSU and exhaust valve so probably can't put any fans down?
> 
> This is the config option list for it http://www.bestcases.eu/cases?product_id=488
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> A picture of the backs side, if someone has it, would come in handy.


I configured the case to accommodate a 480 and 560 in the lower chamber. You might want a midplate. Being that the front flex bay mount would be a 360mm you would have 2 essentially in the top chamber and a 120mm fan in the lower chamber all blowing intake. The midplate can be altered to make room for the flexbay if needed, but I also think you will have space if you are using fans only. Many of us in the forum have already built in the SMA8, so please make sure to use the search function at the top and check out some of the builds.



I have some pictures of the back of the SMA8 in my Build Log.

Have fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Uh how else would you come up with that new build that laying on your back knocking that little hanging fish around....
> 
> my cat has tons of toys but the only one she will play with is that hanging fish.




TCO


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*


My fav part of this shot is the belt over the back of the chair.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Finally finished my rebuild since loosing the RIVF. Found a new RVE and started over. I just love CL for the flexibility to make even minor changes. Cleaning and scrubbing out old dust and cat hair is a snap when doing a tear down. Easy to make the case like new in 10 minutes.

Rewiring was way easier than when I first did it thanks to the community.



Replacing the front fans with higher end fans was a huge upgrade.







They make a room look more sophisticated than a typical "gaming" case.


----------



## chibi

I'm more concerned about your floors! My wife would kill me if I didn't have a mat under the seat, lol.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> I'm more concerned about your floors! My wife would kill me if I didn't have a mat under the seat, lol.


She's on the verge of killing for making this system too much of my life. The floors are super durable. Not a scratch since the wheels are fairly rubberized. I have to clean the wheels more times than the floor... ?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I configured the case to accommodate a 480 and 560 in the lower chamber. You might want a midplate. Being that the front flex bay mount would be a 360mm you would have 2 essentially in the top chamber and a 120mm fan in the lower chamber all blowing intake. The midplate can be altered to make room for the flexbay if needed, but I also think you will have space if you are using fans only. Many of us in the forum have already built in the SMA8, so please make sure to use the search function at the top and check out some of the builds.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pictures of the back of the SMA8 in my Build Log.
> 
> Have fun.


Thx!

Why not the top mounting position? I was looking at some config, like JayZs and he mounted 480 top, 560 bottom. I presume front is a "flex bay" so that where he mounted 3x120 for intake. The back side of the bottom chamber is vents and drains, right?

With a mid plate and both rads in the bottom, how does fresh intake air come to the rads?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I need advice on configuring a Magnum SMA8 for 1x 480 and 1x560 radiators with two loops. What mounts and where? Also, using E-ATX board so should I choose SSI-EEB? And how?
> I need 3 front intake fans and
> What other parts I need? Can I avoid having mid-plate or I need it? I want to avoid drilling and (more important) allow front intake fans to feed air to the bottom chamber radiator, because I don't see how would it get the fresh air otherwise...? To the bottom there'll be a PSU and exhaust valve so probably can't put any fans down?
> 
> This is the config option list for it http://www.bestcases.eu/cases?product_id=488
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> A picture of the backs side, if someone has it, would come in handy.


I cannot help you with parts, but i have never seen a consumer motherboard that is true eatx you only need a full atx tray. The other tray ( SSI-EEB ) is for dual socket mobos


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone have the 120.3 mid-plate in their SMA8, i'm contemplating on getting the plate to improve airflow in my case. would love to hear thoughts!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Why not the top mounting position? I was looking at some config, like JayZs and he mounted 480 top, 560 bottom. I presume front is a "flex bay" so that where he mounted 3x120 for intake. The back side of the bottom chamber is vents and drains, right?
> 
> With a mid plate and both rads in the bottom, how does fresh intake air come to the rads?


You don't need to order a 480 mount for the top of the actual case as I believe they are all made with 120mm fan cut out holes. If you want to mount the 480 and 560 in the bottom of the case then you would need both mounts there.

If you use the Actual flex bay mounts, you will have space to change the flex bay out to a 120mm single mount if wanting to push air through the lower compartment from the front.



If you zoom in on the flex bay, you can see that it is made in segments. If you purchase a 120.3 from caselabs, it will be a solid piece that has the option of mounting fans together as a solid piece. You will have the small segments separated in order to have the fans positioned above/below/or between the midplate.

TCO


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of biting the bullet for a white STH10 but I have a few questions.
> 1) Can you fit a 560 rad in the top compartment without any modifications? Would I just need to get a 140.4 radiator mount? I've seen conflicting answers to this everywhere and ideally would love to have a 560, 240 and my PSU in the top compartment.
> 2) Does the case come with a 120.4 radiator mount for the top when you purchase it?
> 3) Would I be able to fit 2 560s in push-pull configuration in the bottom compartment? I would be getting hardwarelabs GTX 560 for reference.
> 
> Thanks and I hope to be a part of this group soon


I can answer a few things here:

1. So according to this, the 560 GTX has a width of 153 mm from end to end. I checked with my measuring tape, starting from the top plate it wont fit.



2. The case doesnt come with any radiator mount unless you opt for the mid plate with fan holes.

3. There's definitely space to fit (2) 560 rads on the bottom compartment. As an example, P/P with 140mm eLoops (29 mm thick) + 560 GTX (54 mm) = 112 mm. I measured, from one rad mount to the other (i have two 480 rad mounts on bottom chamber), its about 246 mm. So its a tight squeeze, but you'd be able to fit them there.


----------



## utparatrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I configured the case to accommodate a 480 and 560 in the lower chamber. You might want a midplate. Being that the front flex bay mount would be a 360mm you would have 2 essentially in the top chamber and a 120mm fan in the lower chamber all blowing intake. The midplate can be altered to make room for the flexbay if needed, but I also think you will have space if you are using fans only. Many of us in the forum have already built in the SMA8, so please make sure to use the search function at the top and check out some of the builds.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pictures of the back of the SMA8 in my Build Log.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> TCO


Staring to build in a TH10A. First Case Labs case. However, forgotten everything else I was going to say and am completely mesmerized by the cat pawing the fish...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utparatrooper*
> 
> Staring to build in a TH10A. First Case Labs case. However, forgotten everything else I was going to say and am completely mesmerized by the cat pawing the fish...












Excellent. The plan is working then.

TCO


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> ...


Thx for info, this helps. I'm not sure tho, should I intentionally go for slim rads or thick rads. If I could have better performance (and less noise) using slim rad and push pull on low rpm, rather than a thick one that needs more rpm to cool... also, the upper part seems a bit tight to the board. Is it possible to buy a top cover with more room?


----------



## Jubijub

@SMA8 owners with custom cables

Could you give me a rough idea of the lengths for your main cables (ATX 24pin, EPS 8/4, VGA 6/6+2) ?

Since my case is probably going to wait nother month according to the support feedback, I would like to order as much as I can in advance. I would need those lenghts to determine how much 16AWG and 22AWG cable and MPDC-X sleeving I need to order


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> @SMA8 owners with custom cables
> 
> Could you give me a rough idea of the lengths for your main cables (ATX 24pin, EPS 8/4, VGA 6/6+2) ?
> 
> Since my case is probably going to wait nother month according to the support feedback, I would like to order as much as I can in advance. I would need those lenghts to determine how much 16AWG and 22AWG cable and MPDC-X sleeving I need to order


Custom 8 pin PCIE cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
Custom 8 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
Custom 4 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
Custom 24 pin cable -- Cable Length: 70CM/28"


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Custom 8 pin PCIE cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 8 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 4 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 24 pin cable -- Cable Length: 70CM/28"


Many thanks rolandos582 !


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Many thanks rolandos582 !


Don't worry! You will get something like this then :


Not 100% satisfied yet but it's getting there. In real it's looking pretty damn good! It's all about details now.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Custom 8 pin PCIE cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 8 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 4 pin EPS cable -- Cable Length: 80CM/31"
> Custom 24 pin cable -- Cable Length: 70CM/28"


I'll second that "+1" -- it's good info for those who need to order wire. As stated, it works out to 118 feet (~3600 cm), when provisioning for 1x24 and 3x8 cables (dual 2x8s on vga). Some may want to tack on an additional amount to cover for othering wiring that's not part of the basic equation (e.g., like sata and periph power, cables pump cables, etc.), and/or simply as a matter of ensuring they have enough on hand without having to reorder (I ordered 200 feet of 16awg myself, as well as lesser quantities of a few other sizes).


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I'll second that "+1" -- it's good info for those who need to order wire. As stated, it works out to 118 feet (~3600 cm), when provisioning for 1x24 and 3x8 cables (dual 2x8s on vga). Some may want to tack on an additional amount to cover for othering wiring that's not part of the basic equation (e.g., like sata and periph power, cables pump cables, etc.), and/or simply as a matter of ensuring they have enough on hand without having to reorder (I ordered 200 feet of 16awg myself, as well as lesser quantities of a few other sizes).


This is what i'm using to also have pretty decent cable management. So it's not just all straight. Also depending on what route you wanna take, my route is in the stated picture and works out great for me.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> I can answer a few things here:
> 
> 1. So according to this, the 560 GTX has a width of 153 mm from end to end. I checked with my measuring tape, starting from the top plate it wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The case doesnt come with any radiator mount unless you opt for the mid plate with fan holes.
> 
> 3. There's definitely space to fit (2) 560 rads on the bottom compartment. As an example, P/P with 140mm eLoops (29 mm thick) + 560 GTX (54 mm) = 112 mm. I measured, from one rad mount to the other (i have two 480 rad mounts on bottom chamber), its about 246 mm. So its a tight squeeze, but you'd be able to fit them there.


Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions as that was extremely helpful. I will likely just port my XSPC 480mm and 240mm from my 900D to this monster and put it on the top for the CPU loop.
Good to know about the crazy capacity in the bottom compartment









Was just looking through your STH10 pics, beautiful build! Did you custom powder coat your front and side panels?


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> @SMA8 owners with custom cables
> 
> Could you give me a rough idea of the lengths for your main cables (ATX 24pin, EPS 8/4, VGA 6/6+2) ?
> 
> Since my case is probably going to wait nother month according to the support feedback, I would like to order as much as I can in advance. I would need those lenghts to determine how much 16AWG and 22AWG cable and MPDC-X sleeving I need to order


24 pin and CPU 8 pin = 30cm
GPU Cables = 60cm
I use extensions.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Was just looking through your STH10 pics, beautiful build! Did you custom powder coat your front and side panels?


Thanks man. I didnt powder coat it.

I just bought brushed Alum vinyl and wrapped the outer panels with it.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Never even thought of vinyl wrap but that has got me thinking now. Good, inexpensive way to change the color scheme

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ckoons1

Any one needing 480 and/or 560 rad mounts for single wide magnum let me know


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Any one needing 480 and/or 560 rad mounts for single wide magnum let me know


I am interested. What do you have? Maybe we can take this to pm.


----------



## SimonOcean

Hey all. I posted the following enquiry elsewhere on this forum, but had no response. So just trying here to see if someone else can help me.

I want an SMA8 in Gunmetal and I live in Europe. Bestcases.eu have black or white SMA8 in stock, but not gunmetal. GamingRigs.de have a gunmetal listed on their website but the website looks like of semi-derilict plus they are supposed to be based in Germany but there is an address listed in India... anyone know what is going on? Are GamingRigs.de legitimate; anyone had positive experience of dealing with them? Did Caselabs USA kick them from the franchise for doing anything wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Hey all. I posted the following enquiry elsewhere on this forum, but had no response. So just trying here to see if someone else can help me.
> 
> I want an SMA8 in Gunmetal and I live in Europe. Bestcases.eu have black or white SMA8 in stock, but not gunmetal. GamingRigs.de have a gunmetal listed on their website but the website looks like of semi-derilict plus they are supposed to be based in Germany but there is an address listed in India... anyone know what is going on? Are GamingRigs.de legitimate; anyone had positive experience of dealing with them? Did Caselabs USA kick them from the franchise for doing anything wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't trust them, only the official dealers that are on the caselabs page.
http://www.caselabs-store.com/where-to-buy/

I believe gamingrigs was a previous dealer, just like another one we had in Europe. Since they are not official dealer anymore and only list 1 case. And as you noticed the adres being weird. I wouldn't trust them with your money. Especially not 900+


----------



## chibi

*Phase 3.0 Build Complete*

It took a few extra weeks to get here, but the build is finally done. She's up and purring like a beaut!







More pics in log


----------



## rolandos582

Anyone here who used stickers for their fans to cover the corsair logo etc?


I have them like this, but these are 38mm and I kinda need larger ones but I can't quite find em. Curious if anyone has stickers like these and where did you order them?


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Anyone here who used stickers for their fans to cover the corsair logo etc?
> 
> 
> I have them like this, but these are 38mm and I kinda need larger ones but I can't quite find em. Curious if anyone has stickers like these and where did you order them?


Jayztwocents did that in his Skunkworks build, he even explains it in the original series from 2014.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNpV_3HXInY&index=18&list=PLOXo4ndvQK7-WX5Ll462JzKcng6LhMed3


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Jayztwocents did that in his Skunkworks build, he even explains it in the original series from 2014.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNpV_3HXInY&index=18&list=PLOXo4ndvQK7-WX5Ll462JzKcng6LhMed3


Yeah for sure. But he doesn't show how you made them. The picture above is mine right now, but for my ML140 Pro's there's a small line. My 38mm don't fit and I need about 45mm. So I was wondering if people ordered like 40 or 45mm stickers or ordered a page and cut it themself. But how do you even get perfect round ones?


----------



## Mega Man

i would bet most people use a vinyl cutter like a Silhouette Cameo

i am amazed someone from CL isnt commenting esp in the wake of the issues. really sad, i think someone massively bad had to happen internally. i hope everyone is ok. frankly the radio silence is scary .......

@Case Labs @Carla CL@Kevin_CL anyone alive ?


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would bet most people use a vynile cutter like a Silhouette Cameo
> ?


Expensive toy for something you would only use a few times


----------



## Mega Man

wow i just realized how bad my dyslexia is.... glad i am part of DNA. ( national dyslexia association )


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Anyone here who used stickers for their fans to cover the corsair logo etc?
> 
> 
> I have them like this, but these are 38mm and I kinda need larger ones but I can't quite find em. Curious if anyone has stickers like these and where did you order them?


This is what I used:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0062A7M2G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090JVGFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would bet most people use a vinyl cutter like a Silhouette Cameo
> 
> i am amazed someone from CL isnt commenting esp in the wake of the issues. really sad, i think someone massively bad had to happen internally. i hope everyone is ok. frankly the radio silence is scary .......
> 
> @Case Labs @Carla CL@Kevin_CL anyone alive ?


Very much so









There is a lot happening behind the scenes, but I can't comment past that. More information to come soon.


----------



## iamjanco

Looks like Caselabs is in the process of adding the specs back to the pages for the cases. At least the SMA8 now reflects them again.

Note to Caselabs @Case Labs: don't forget to adjust the delivery dates accordingly. If you look at the page for the SMA8, its states _Last day to order: May 25th, 2017 | Ships from July 5 - July 12, 2017_ Though some folks would get that these dates would apply to the run that is now over, others might not catch it, especially when selecting their choice of case color (12-14 weeks processing).


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Very much so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot happening behind the scenes, but I can't comment past that. More information to come soon.


Damn that sucks, I hope it's nothing too bad and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Jim-CL

Nope, nothing bad


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Nope, nothing bad


This sounds bad for my bank account.


----------



## hebrewbacon

The review pages also seems to be working again


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I wouldn't trust them, only the official dealers that are on the caselabs page.
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> I believe gamingrigs was a previous dealer, just like another one we had in Europe. Since they are not official dealer anymore and only list 1 case. And as you noticed the adres being weird. I wouldn't trust them with your money. Especially not 900+


I think the address in India is probably the address for the website developers that did GamingRigs website, but it looks like it is dormant / no longer maintained. Yup, I guess you are right not to do business with them. Especially where such a large amount of money is concerned!


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would bet most people use a vinyl cutter like a Silhouette Cameo
> 
> i am amazed someone from CL isnt commenting esp in the wake of the issues. really sad, i think someone massively bad had to happen internally. i hope everyone is ok. frankly the radio silence is scary .......
> 
> @Case Labs @Carla CL@Kevin_CL anyone alive ?


+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Very much so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot happening behind the scenes, but I can't comment past that. More information to come soon.


That will be much appreciated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Looks like Caselabs is in the process of adding the specs back to the pages for the cases. At least the SMA8 now reflects them again.
> 
> Note to Caselabs @Case Labs: don't forget to adjust the delivery dates accordingly. If you look at the page for the SMA8, its states _Last day to order: May 25th, 2017 | Ships from July 5 - July 12, 2017_ Though some folks would get that these dates would apply to the run that is now over, others might not catch it, especially when selecting their choice of case color (12-14 weeks processing).


I will politely laugh at those dates : there are people with orders before mine (31.03, sorry, 03/31







) that are still announced delivery dates mid-June / end of June. So either this is massively wrong, or I would be pissed








Given the recent track record, I'll go for wrong, but this goes back to my previous point : CL has nothing to earn by being so inaccurate with delivery dates.


----------



## iamjanco

Time will probably tell more than anything else.









Service isn't just about providing a fantastic product like Caselabs cases. All aspects of the customer experience factor into equation, especially in these days of mass, instantaneous communication. That said, if I had to come up with a brainy quote about the situation as viewed through the eyes of others, the one that follows might fit the bill. Consider it Marketing 101:

_Gain a modest reputation for being unreliable and you will never be asked to do a thing_. --Paul Theroux


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Time will probably tell more than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service isn't just about providing a fantastic product like Caselabs cases. All aspects of the customer experience factor into equation, especially in these days of mass, instantaneous communication. That said, if I had to come up with a brainy quote about the situation as viewed through the eyes of others, the one that follows might fit the bill. Consider it Marketing 101:
> 
> _Gain a modest reputation for being unreliable and you will never be asked to do a thing_. --Paul Theroux


We have the corollary to that here at work, called the Divi Curse of Competence . . . .

Once they find out that you can do something well, you'll be the PDB stuck with doing it from then on.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> We have the corollary to that here at work, called the Divi Curse of Competence . . . .
> 
> Once they find out that you can do something well, you'll be the PDB stuck with doing it from then on.


Lol, all too familiar with that. One of the reasons I quit corporate and took up the Ted Kaczynski approach to flipping your real estate, sans blowing stuff up and killing people doing it.


----------



## ruffhi

PDB? Google gives me Protein Data Bank but I don't think that is it.

Does D stand for Dumb? And B for offspring from un-married couple?


----------



## iamjanco

The Urban Dictionary has some pretty interesting takes on it, though *this site hits the mark*.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> PDB? Google gives me Protein Data Bank but I don't think that is it.
> 
> Does D stand for Dumb? And B for offspring from un-married couple?


That would be the one I was thinking


----------



## gdubc

So it looks like Kevin is going back to run the family biz, with Jim going to product development. Anxious to see what changes this will bring.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1440628329309168&id=177984762240204


----------



## rolandos582

Interesting stuff going on. Kevin is back at caselabs, after leaving to start his own business at https://mod-one.com/ and now after a year back at caselabs. Let's see what this will bring and maybe they will get back at their old standards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> This is what I used:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0062A7M2G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090JVGFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Totally missed these, looks like 1.75'' would fit me. Now I just need to find the right reseller in Europe since amazon.com doesn't ship to my place.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Kevin wasn't truely 100% gone just not as hands on w/ CL, He still has Mod-One which has been doing well from what I've seen.


----------



## DerComissar

Very nice post from Kevin on FB.

Having a new investor can be invaluable for a business, I've experienced that first-hand myself.

I see they have suspended production of some case parts for now.
I hope they will be able to fulfill any previous orders that are still waiting to be shipped for these items, namely mine, lol.

This is looking good for CaseLabs future.


----------



## slatanic

Finally had time to assemble my Mercury S3,

Ripped everything out of my old case and put it in the S3. Just did a post test yesterday. Have to order some stuff from EK. Want to change from hard to softtubing.


----------



## vvv850

Hi guys, can someone tell me what is the difference between these two radiator mounts:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s5-s8-s8s-pedestal/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s8-and-s8s/

Thanks in advance


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Hi guys, can someone tell me what is the difference between these two radiator mounts:
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s5-s8-s8s-pedestal/
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/120-3-360-drop-in-radiator-side-mount-s8-and-s8s/
> 
> Thanks in advance


The first one is for pedestals for the S5 and S8 length cases, while the second is for the side compartment of the S8 series case itself.

They are different.

The S5 can't have a rad in the side compartment without some modding, so that's why you only see S8 and S8S for the second listing


----------



## vvv850

Thanks. Got confused seeing the pictures because some of them appear for both products.


----------



## dukester34

Hi all. getting read to start my second build, it is a SMA8 white outside and black in. looking for a little help, and as I am a visual learner I am asking for you to post pics. bottom section I will run another full length radiator, have solid flex bay covers for lower. my question is your placement of the two D5 pumps could you post some pics of a duel pump config in the lower bay. trying to get an idea of placement and I am starting on the bottom.

thanks in advance.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> Hi all. getting read to start my second build, it is a SMA8 white outside and black in. looking for a little help, and as I am a visual learner I am asking for you to post pics. bottom section I will run another full length radiator, have solid flex bay covers for lower. my question is your placement of the two D5 pumps could you post some pics of a duel pump config in the lower bay. trying to get an idea of placement and I am starting on the bottom.
> 
> thanks in advance.


See below how I mounted mine. More pics in my build log if you need further material to review.


----------



## dukester34

thanks very helpful those are the same pumps I have I think. you did two pumps single loop? also what are the yellow looking little feet ?


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> thanks very helpful those are the same pumps I have I think. you did two pumps single loop? also what are the yellow looking little feet ?


No problemo, I have my system running as a single loop and the yellow feet are Aquacomputer Extra Soft M4 Anti-Vibration Pump Dampers. You can get them - *Here*


----------



## GentleSilenT

Hello everyone,I have a question of the S8,hope someone with the S8 can give me some advice.
I am thinking to get one of this
http://www.caselabs-store.com/double-wide-magnum-standard-hdd-cage/
and put it on the 120mm fan hole at the rear of the drive cage compartment.Will it fit there？
This one looks better than those come with the S8.


----------



## Mega Man

I have no idea if it would fit, but you would have to mod it. It does not fit on a fan.


----------



## dukester34

And the adventure begins this is all I have so far.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> Hello everyone,I have a question of the S8,hope someone with the S8 can give me some advice.
> I am thinking to get one of this
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/double-wide-magnum-standard-hdd-cage/
> and put it on the 120mm fan hole at the rear of the drive cage compartment.Will it fit there？
> This one looks better than those come with the S8.


It's going to be so close, that you'll probably have to buy one and test fit it . . .

While it fits a 120 fan size mount pattern, the 120 fan spaces that it designed to fit in on the magnum cases are actually on 140 fan size center to center spacings, with very little space between adjacent cages when multiple cages are installed, so the cage is markedly taller than a 120 fan, much closer to 140mm tall.

The 120 fan space at the rear of the S8 seems to have some space above and below it to where that mount might possibly fit in, but you're going to run into the little gotchas that could cause issues, like the 4 screws from where the caster mounts, or the flange of the mid-chassis piece.

I'll have to look in my box-o-Caselabs spares and see if I have one of those cages, and if so, I'll see if it fits in my S8S chassis that's still partially assembled when I get home from work.


----------



## GentleSilenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's going to be so close, that you'll probably have to buy one and test fit it . . .
> 
> While it fits a 120 fan size mount pattern, the 120 fan spaces that it designed to fit in on the magnum cases are actually on 140 fan size center to center spacings, with very little space between adjacent cages when multiple cages are installed, so the cage is markedly taller than a 120 fan, much closer to 140mm tall.
> 
> The 120 fan space at the rear of the S8 seems to have some space above and below it to where that mount might possibly fit in, but you're going to run into the little gotchas that could cause issues, like the 4 screws from where the caster mounts, or the flange of the mid-chassis piece.
> 
> I'll have to look in my box-o-Caselabs spares and see if I have one of those cages, and if so, I'll see if it fits in my S8S chassis that's still partially assembled when I get home from work.


Thank you bro.That is what I am thinking,it may not work as I imagine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> 
> 
> And the adventure begins this is all I have so far.


congrats and welcome


----------



## fast_fate

Little side project I've been working on that is now all but complete.

CaseLabs External Rad Box

Along with a 12 Volt power supply for the pump, fans and lights it houses both a 360mm and a 240mm SR2 MP radiator from HWLabs.
Nearly all is custom wired.
Also made my own internal cables from a 15 pin VGA plug/socket which I'll use to tether the Rad Box to the system Aquaero (housed in a S3) for RPM, PWM and temp sensors.

The last little job is to remove the panel attachment posts and make extensions for panel clips so the rear panel can clip on.
Passed air leak test yesterday...
So today I couldn't resist getting some fluid in there.
















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Some More Pics












f_f


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> Hi all. getting read to start my second build, it is a SMA8 white outside and black in. looking for a little help, and as I am a visual learner I am asking for you to post pics. bottom section I will run another full length radiator, have solid flex bay covers for lower. my question is your placement of the two D5 pumps could you post some pics of a duel pump config in the lower bay. trying to get an idea of placement and I am starting on the bottom.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Not sure what radiator you have, You can attach the pumps directly to the radiator. Since my radiator accepts M4 I add these Decoupling Kit (Link) to my pump to reduce vibrations. I find the AquaComputer version(Yellow decoupling Kit) are way over priced, Where other companies version is exactly the same. AlphaCool also makes one too. I use WaterCool version since I grabbed them at the same time I bought my Reservoirs.

Option One:



Option Two:


----------



## dukester34

hey on that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Not sure what radiator you have, You can attach the pumps directly to the radiator. Since my radiator accepts M4 I add these Decoupling Kit (Link) to my pump to reduce vibrations. I find the AquaComputer version(Yellow decoupling Kit) are way over priced, Where other companies version is exactly the same. AlphaCool also makes one too. I use WaterCool version since I grabbed them at the same time I bought my Reservoirs.
> 
> Option One:
> 
> 
> 
> Option Two:


hey in the second photo is that the drain exiting to the bottom of the case?


----------



## M-Sauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> hey on that
> hey in the second photo is that the drain exiting to the bottom of the case?


Center hole is usually the inlet in those pumps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> Hi all. getting read to start my second build, it is a SMA8 white outside and black in. looking for a little help, and as I am a visual learner I am asking for you to post pics. bottom section I will run another full length radiator, have solid flex bay covers for lower. my question is your placement of the two D5 pumps could you post some pics of a duel pump config in the lower bay. trying to get an idea of placement and I am starting on the bottom.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what radiator you have, You can attach the pumps directly to the radiator. Since my radiator accepts M4 I add these Decoupling Kit (Link) to my pump to reduce vibrations. I find the AquaComputer version(Yellow decoupling Kit) are way over priced, Where other companies version is exactly the same. AlphaCool also makes one too. I use WaterCool version since I grabbed them at the same time I bought my Reservoirs.
> 
> Option One:
> 
> 
> 
> Option Two:
Click to expand...

I don't know about you, but I sure wrong be buying alpha cool products...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues-and-problems/240#post_26096185


----------



## GentleSilenT

Hi Guys,I end up with ordering a SMA8.
But seem like the 560 mount in the lower chamber will interfere with hardwarelabs SR2 MP,anyone have this combination running？Do I need to mod the rad mount？I would like to avoid modding in a expensive case lol.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> Hi Guys,I end up with ordering a SMA8.
> But seem like the 560 mount in the lower chamber will interfere with hardwarelabs SR2 MP,anyone have this combination running？Do I need to mod the rad mount？I would like to avoid modding in a expensive case lol.


Not sure about the 560 in the SMA8 specifically, but for all the other Caselabs cases I have, generally speaking you always have to make a slight mod of the mount to accommodate the outward facing ports and plugs . .


----------



## GentleSilenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure about the 560 in the SMA8 specifically, but for all the other Caselabs cases I have, generally speaking you always have to make a slight mod of the mount to accommodate the outward facing ports and plugs . .


I see.So sad,I am not confident to play around with dremel.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The trick w/ a Dremel is to go slow, don't rush your cuts/grinds


----------



## slatanic

Olright! Waiting for my fittings to arrive. Then need to tidy up the cables a little bit and Im done!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Looks nice! I posted it up in the WC thread but I might as well toss a couple up here too... my S3 super fast build... although a leaking fitting made it about a 6 day build as opposed to the 3 day I was going for.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> Hi Guys,I end up with ordering a SMA8.
> But seem like the 560 mount in the lower chamber will interfere with hardwarelabs SR2 MP,anyone have this combination running？Do I need to mod the rad mount？I would like to avoid modding in a expensive case lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the 560 in the SMA8 specifically, but for all the other Caselabs cases I have, generally speaking you always have to make a slight mod of the mount to accommodate the outward facing ports and plugs . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

you dont have to mod the case, just the rad mount ! it is completely separate !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Looks nice! I posted it up in the WC thread but I might as well toss a couple up here too... my S3 super fast build... although a leaking fitting made it about a 6 day build as opposed to the 3 day I was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The trick w/ a Dremel is to go slow, don't rush your cuts/grinds


Oh yeah... I learnt that the hard way yeaaaars ago. I don't remember what material I used, but it was similar to acrylic... Pushed in too hard, man the smell and even more fun was the slag it produced...

On the flipside, I did use a scrap piece because all I ever got back then was "take it slow and easy" as advice and so was all "eh the bits almost dead, what happens if I go too fast.."

So glad I was outdoors, that smell would have remained in a garage for a while


----------



## vvv850

I just finished my first Caselabs build. I used an S8S and added a pedestal to house 2 x 260x60mm radiators. I know that these cases look best with a hard tubing loop, but due to time constraints I chose to go the soft tubing way. Maybe down the road, who knows. Hope you like it.


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Looks nice! I posted it up in the WC thread but I might as well toss a couple up here too... my S3 super fast build... although a leaking fitting made it about a 6 day build as opposed to the 3 day I was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks dope with the diodes!







(glad I ordered some)

Are you running your loop in serial? (Edit: you obviously run a serial loop.... d'uhhh)
How are the temps?

I want to do a parallel loop.


----------



## XCalinX

Hey guys,
Do you think that having only one GPU in a SMA8 will look too empty? I have 2 1080s at the moment but when Volta comes out, I want to skip the 80 series hype and wait for the Titan, but only get one because I'm sick of all the SLI issues games have these days.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Do you think that having only one GPU in a SMA8 will look too empty? I have 2 1080s at the moment but when Volta comes out, I want to skip the 80 series hype and wait for the Titan, but only get one because I'm sick of all the SLI issues games have these days.


Not so much SLI compatibility issues, more of the Lack of SLI support.

TCO


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

Well, I've ordered a Gunmetal Mercury S3 with extended top! Ordered it yesterday from bestcases.eu a store I live in the UK.

Shipped same day and got my tracking number!

Super excited!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> hey on that
> hey in the second photo is that the drain exiting to the bottom of the case?


Yes, that is my Drain. I have a valve on the outside.


----------



## Mega Man

Why do I feel the need for a gif, "yes that is my drain......"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadgerUK*
> 
> Well, I've ordered a Gunmetal Mercury S3 with extended top! Ordered it yesterday from bestcases.eu a store I live in the UK.
> 
> Shipped same day and got my tracking number!
> 
> Super excited!


Welcome


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Looks dope with the diodes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (glad I ordered some)
> 
> Are you running your loop in serial? (Edit: you obviously run a serial loop.... d'uhhh)
> How are the temps?
> 
> I want to do a parallel loop.


Thanks! Yes I saw no reason to run parallel with so few components... run my DDC at around 40% PWM at idle and still flows fine (though admittedly I don't know how much as no flow meter in this build).

Cooling is fantastic really... even with 7700K running at [email protected] I don't go over 80C on the hottest core doing extreme IBT run - and GPU is really never an issue anyway on a 1080/1080ti/TXP unless you are mining on it I guess... even then I'd be amazed if it got over 45C on the GPU.

As far as dissipation itself... well there's only so much heat 480mm of radiator can dissipate... but at least in normal usage (gaming, short benching runs, etc.) it seems to keep within a 5-6C air/water delta. This is going to be my office PC so other than the occasional game or MKV decoding... it's probably never going to see coolant temps higher than 1-2C over ambient.









My concerns over how well the monoblock was going to cool the CPU were vastly overblown... it really does an amazing job and I'd be really surprised if it wasn't actually a little better than a CPU-only block in this case. BNeg did a great job!


----------



## HaykOC

A couple questions for S8 owners.
How did you mount your pump? Planning my loop now and just trying to get an idea of how I want to do it.

And for S8S owners, is there room for a 30mm radiator above the graphics cards? Ill likely have 2 1080s there in waterblocks. Id like to fit both 360s up top if possible so I can use the side compartment for an EK dual D5 setup.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> And for S8S owners, is there room for a 30mm radiator above the graphics cards? Ill likely have 2 1080s there in waterblocks. Id like to fit both 360s up top if possible so I can use the side compartment for an EK dual D5 setup.


If you use the Extended Top to and have the fans above, it should fit as long as your GPU/waterblock doesn't extend to high.

For example it probably wouldn't fit with my FTW3 card (though the waterblocks aren't out for that yet so I can't say for sure) but probably would for a founders card.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> And for S8S owners, is there room for a 30mm radiator above the graphics cards? Ill likely have 2 1080s there in waterblocks. Id like to fit both 360s up top if possible so I can use the side compartment for an EK dual D5 setup.





And to mask the mess:


----------



## HaykOC

Good pictures, more or less what I want to do, whats that mounted to?


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> A couple questions for S8 owners.
> How did you mount your pump? Planning my loop now and just trying to get an idea of how I want to do it.
> 
> And for S8S owners, is there room for a 30mm radiator above the graphics cards? Ill likely have 2 1080s there in waterblocks. Id like to fit both 360s up top if possible so I can use the side compartment for an EK dual D5 setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Good pictures, more or less what I want to do, whats that mounted to?


Sorry, I don't understand the question.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Any BH7 Owners have a AIO just wondering what they use?


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Any BH7 Owners have a AIO just wondering what they use?


Not using an AIO in my BH7 but was going to use an H100i. Ended up going with an EK PE 240mm radiator and ek supremacy block. Got the XSPC tank/pump res and put it where the HDD cage goes. 1/2" OD tube fits in the cable routing slot.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Not using an AIO in my BH7 but was going to use an H100i. Ended up going with an EK PE 240mm radiator and ek supremacy block. Got the XSPC tank/pump res and put it where the HDD cage goes. 1/2" OD tube fits in the cable routing slot.


I wonder if the Fractal Design Celsius 24 240mm will fit ok in the BH7


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I wonder if the Fractal Design Celsius 24 240mm will fit ok in the BH7


I dont see any reason it wouldnt though Ill warn that space above the motherboard is fairly tight if you use a thick radiator.

Ignore my cable rats nest, attempting to show clearance between the CPU block and radiator. And my mistake thats an XSPC standard thickness radiator, forgetting what parts are in which builds.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Here is the radiator size

http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/fractal-design-celsius-s24-8.jpg

Def a lot smaller


----------



## HaykOC

Should be no problem then.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks for the pic +1 rep.

Cant believe people do Custom Loops in the case


----------



## TMatzelle60

Yea it should be fine someone put a predator in the case lol


----------



## HaykOC

Well thats a squeeze I can respect.


----------



## Panther Al

EK Pred 240 will even work in a BH2.




Messy, was working on sorting everything out when I took this, But tight isn't the word.


----------



## HaykOC

Is that a 15mm fan up front? Couldnt fit a 25mm fan in front with a 240mm radiator on top, thats in a BH7. The "clearance" there reminds me of my pump/res bumping the PSU.


----------



## Panther Al

Yep, 15mm Fans up front, and there is maybe 2 or 3mm between the Predator and the fans.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Little Help.

Caselabs said the Lighting Bracket supports 11mm wide. I can't find the specs in the below RGB/W LED
Will these work?

https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-hybrid-led-strip-30cm-rgbw/


----------



## kgtuning

I haven't posted this here so I figured I would.


----------



## HaykOC

Cant get much cleaner than that. Looks great!


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Little Help.
> 
> Caselabs said the Lighting Bracket supports 11mm wide. I can't find the specs in the below RGB/W LED
> Will these work?
> 
> https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-hybrid-led-strip-30cm-rgbw/


I don't know about those ones but the Darkside ones fit perfectly.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I haven't posted this here so I figured I would.


This is a UT60 right? Looks like my radiator atleast. Clean build, personally would have moved the reservoirs a bit more to the right








Also, why no intake fans on the flex bays? Does this have a reason?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> This is a UT60 right? Looks like my radiator atleast. Clean build, personally would have moved the reservoirs a bit more to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why no intake fans on the flex bays? Does this have a reason?


Well originally the power supply was vertically mounted in the front with a 3rd 560. Yes the 560s are all ut60. No fans in the front because the top radiator is intake so I didn't see a need for more fans. 4 EK FF4s move plenty of air.


----------



## chibi

^ need moar rads!









Very clean, I like the fuchsia as well


----------



## Jim-CL

I'd love to get input from you guys









http://www.overclock.net/t/1632189/caselabs-what-would-you-like-to-see/0_20

(Please respond on the thread so everyone can follow along)

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I haven't posted this here so I figured I would.


I suddenly have this insane craving for Salt Water Taffy... Also, that's a lovely looking SMA8.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suddenly have this insane craving for Salt Water Taffy... Also, that's a lovely looking SMA8.


Thanks!


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well originally the power supply was vertically mounted in the front with a 3rd 560. Yes the 560s are all ut60. No fans in the front because the top radiator is intake so I didn't see a need for more fans. 4 EK FF4s move plenty of air.


Oh yeah, top is a 560. I'm using a 480 UT60 on top in push/pull. Dind know a 560 could fit. Well I suppose it's working for you. So dope!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Oh yeah, top is a 560. I'm using a 480 UT60 on top in push/pull. Dind know a 560 could fit. Well I suppose it's working for you. So dope!


Well a 560 "fits" in the top if you put the saw to it.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well a 560 "fits" in the top if you put the saw to it.


Oh I see, would make sense. What part did you need to use ur saw on?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Oh I see, would make sense. What part did you need to use ur saw on?


The entire top


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I don't know about those ones but the Darkside ones fit perfectly.


Thanks will order some this week


----------



## MisterCS

Order placed March 20th, finally shipped today.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterCS*
> 
> Order placed March 20th, finally shipped today.


Congratulations!


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterCS*
> 
> Order placed March 20th, finally shipped today.


that's not cool lol placed my order on March 13th.......


----------



## slatanic

Yay.... after two months my PC is back in action.









Very pleased with the Mercury S3.


----------



## smke

Hey guys i just got a new case for my pc it is a case labs th10 in black no it not new it used but in great shape i got it from a member on here but i an't saying who because i don't know if he want me to here is a pic


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys i just got a new case for my pc it is a case labs th10 in black no it not new it used but in great shape i got it from a member on here but i an't saying who because i don't know if he want me to here is a pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rep that TH10 proud brotha, ain't no shame if a CaseLabs gets a second lease on life!


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm wit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys i just got a new case for my pc it is a case labs th10 in black no it not new it used but in great shape i got it from a member on here but i an't saying who because i don't know if he want me to here is a pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep that TH10 proud brotha, ain't no shame if a CaseLabs gets a second lease on life!
Click to expand...

thanks it came in great shape the only thing i did to change it was to put in a reset switch the same size as the powere buttion and has a blue dot insted of red dot


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys i just got a new case for my pc it is a case labs th10 in black no it not new it used but in great shape i got it from a member on here but i an't saying who because i don't know if he want me to here is a pic


welcome


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nothing wrong with a used CL case... unless it's the fact that someone possibly downgraded to something else.









I've got one that's second-hand and two that were brand new - but both of those are on their third rebuilds. That TH10 should be a great case for your next 3-4 systems.


----------



## MisterCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks.

Case arrived today.

I'm impressed with how quickly it got here, once it shipped.


----------



## Svaniis

I love the SMH-10.


----------



## hebrewbacon

I just purchased a black STH10 from PPCS. They only had 2 in stock and with the current 50% discount on accessories I figured now is the best time to bite the bullet on a caselabs case. Not sure what to do with my Corsair 900d now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I love the SMH-10.


Nice schiit stack, I have the same setup as well


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> I just purchased a black STH10 from PPCS. They only had 2 in stock and with the current 50% discount on accessories I figured now is the best time to bite the bullet on a caselabs case. *Not sure what to do with my Corsair 900d now*


Sell or donate it.

You have a real case now.


----------



## Rollergold

Well after 3+ years of my S8+Pedestal siiting in my room (because of procrastination/lazyness







) I have finally moved my System out of that old HAF 932 and in to the new (old lol) girl

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364036/build-log-yet-another-haf-932-water-build-lol

If you are wondering where the 2nd 680 went (It died (and 1 week out of warranty








))





Added 2 Cable Mod Hybrid RGB/UV LED strips 1 week later and damn I've never used UV (or RGB for that matter) lights before and it looks great



And just yesterday (and after running that 680 for 5 years) I took apart the loop and slotted in this new hotness







. Will put this on water after EK releases the block for it and once Intel puts out the X299 platform and AMD releases ThreadRipper so I can decide on a platform and retire the i7 920 and X58 platform after using it for 8 years




Also the 1080 Ti FTW3 is so long I had to remove the 2nd front fan and remount the pump-res combo right to the frame


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You have a real case now.


To be honest the 900D isn't that bad. I had one before the SMA8 and it was ok, I'm even considering moving my secondary rig in it and watercooling it.


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> And just yesterday (and after running that 680 for 5 years) I took apart the loop and slotted in this new hotness biggrin.gif. Will put this on water after EK releases the block for it and once Intel puts out the X299 platform and AMD releases ThreadRipper so I can decide on a platform and retire the i7 920 and X58 platform after using it for 8 years


Just asking out of curiosity...
Why buy a vendor card and tear the whole thing apart to slap a waterblock on it? I usually just buy the Founders/Reference Cards for watercooling.

Since the the 10-Series you don't have any advantages OC-wise with the additional phases ect.

The only thing I can think of is that some vendor cards might be cheaper than the FE cards.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Just asking out of curiosity...
> Why buy a vendor card and tear the whole thing apart to slap a waterblock on it? I usually just buy the Founders/Reference Cards for watercooling.
> 
> Since the the 10-Series you don't have any advantages OC-wise with the additional phases ect.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that some vendor cards might be cheaper than the FE cards.


If by Founders Edition you are referring to reference cards in general, many people do use the reference GPUs with waterblocks as they fit. Many vendor cards have the layout tweaked to make their changes and as such need a very specific waterblock that is made for that card.

That said, with the locking of VBIOS on some of the more recent cards the only way to optimize certain things is to select a card from a vendor that has optimized that. Other reasons in the past have been better voltage regulators on vendor cards, more power phases, etc. But usually it is because they end up being cheaper. This past generation of NVidia cards is the first I can recall in years that continued selling the reference cards after the AIB vendor cards were released. Usually the reference cards are available for a short time after release then they pretty much disappear.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well after 3+ years of my S8+Pedestal siiting in my room (because of procrastination/lazyness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have finally moved my System out of that old HAF 932 and in to the new (old lol) girl
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1364036/build-log-yet-another-haf-932-water-build-lol
> 
> If you are wondering where the 2nd 680 went (It died (and 1 week out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 2 Cable Mod Hybrid RGB/UV LED strips 1 week later and damn I've never used UV (or RGB for that matter) lights before and it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> And just yesterday (and after running that 680 for 5 years) I took apart the loop and slotted in this new hotness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will put this on water after EK releases the block for it and once Intel puts out the X299 platform and AMD releases ThreadRipper so I can decide on a platform and retire the i7 920 and X58 platform after using it for 8 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the 1080 Ti FTW3 is so long I had to remove the 2nd front fan and remount the pump-res combo right to the frame


Beautiful build.









Nice to see the upgrades you've made in that lovely S8., EK should have a block ready for that card soon™, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You have a real case now.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest the 900D isn't that bad. I had one before the SMA8 and it was ok, I'm even considering moving my secondary rig in it and watercooling it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I kid, I kid, lol.

The 900D will certainly be a fine case for a secondary build.

I've had more mass-production cases than I can count, before "CaseLabs", and most of them weren't all that bad, especially for the price.
I still keep a couple around for spare parts builds.

But my main build will continue to be in this S8, if I ever change that, it will have to be another CaseLabs case.


----------



## TMatzelle60

The CL Vandal Switches. Are they Momentary and Wired as Normally Open?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> The CL Vandal Switches. Are they Momentary and Wired as Normally Open?


Yes,

They are just like any other power or reset switch.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just wanted to make sure going to order a red one because the Bullet Blow won't match

Just checking to make sure when i connect the switch it goes to NO(Normally Open) and C (Common)

I guess it works like a screw driver. Touch the 2 connectors to short it and it will turn on


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> To be honest the 900D isn't that bad. I had one before the SMA8 and it was ok, I'm even considering moving my secondary rig in it and watercooling it.


I agree, it's not bad. It has flaws and you can tell they cut corners in some spots to save on money but it's a decent case and probably their only case that can do some serious watercooling. Looking forward to seeing the difference between the STH10 and it.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Just wanted to make sure going to order a red one because the Bullet Blow won't match
> 
> Just checking to make sure when i connect the switch it goes to NO(Normally Open) and C (Common)
> 
> I guess it works like a screw driver. Touch the 2 connectors to short it and it will turn on


The switches on the S8S have both NO and NC pins for power and reset. Of course you only need NO, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## ckoons1

Any one looking for a new/sealed Caselabs S5 and not wanting to wait send me a pm


----------



## DarthBaggins

What color and options?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone know if the Cablemods RGB/W Hybrid will fix on the Lighting Mount or is it to wide


----------



## ckoons1

Color: Black); (Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3); (Top Cover: Standard Ventilated); (Left Door: Standard Window); (Right Door: Standard Window); (Power & Reset Switch: Standard); (I/O Option: USB 3.0); (Flex-Bay Option: 120.2 Mount); (Shipping Format: Unassembled)

NEW/SEALED


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm with my e mail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Color: Black); (Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3); (Top Cover: Standard Ventilated); (Left Door: Standard Window); (Right Door: Standard Window); (Power & Reset Switch: Standard); (I/O Option: USB 3.0); (Flex-Bay Option: 120.2 Mount); (Shipping Format: Unassembled)


wow pal you going through cases like wemon change clothes


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would have loved to have snatched it up, but the other half shot me down (I'd have to offload my M8 first)


----------



## mouscous

I am trying to order an SMA8, but I noticed that there is no front USB 3.0 + Audio IO panel that is included with the case by default (there is no IO panel next to the power switch). This means I need to buy the following:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/silverstone-usb-3-0-i-o-3-5-bay-device-fp32-e/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/switch-assemblies-single-wide-magnum-pricing-varies/

I have a couple questions:

*1. I am assuming I can mount the I/O panel + switch assembly where the power/reset switch panel is instead of having to use up a front panel flex bay as shown below? (I want to use a 120.3 flex bay fan mount so I don't have room to mount the IO panel in a flex bay above the mid plate)
*


*2. Would I need to get the "Switch Mount ($7.95)" or the "Switch Plate - I/O cut-out ($6.95)" switch assembly? What is the difference between the two?

3. Is there a Caselabs IO panel that has USB 3.1 type C as well?*

*4. Why are these not options that can be configured directly on the SMA8 configuration page? Would make it less confusing.*

Thanks in advance for the help. Can't wait to order my case!


----------



## ruffhi

I think the answers to your questions are all contained on the SMA8 and / or Switch Assembly pages.

Firstly, from the SMA8 page ... The SMA8 was designed without a fixed I/O panel for the front. Instead, we created a 3.5'' bay mount directly under the switches. Now you have the freedom to have any type I/O panel you like or none at all! The switch assembly includes two switch plates, a solid version and one with a cut-out for your 3.5'' device.

So ... the standard SMA8 comes with a two button solid panel (see pic on SMA8 page).

If you want an I/O panel, you'll need to get one of the switch assemblies. Which one? Click on the picture of the switch assembly and it pops up larger picture ... with a description. The switch mount fits into the hole where the power / reset panel currently is. The three plates sit behind the switch mount (one at a time) and can be either "power / reset", "power / reset and i/o" or "blank (ie nothing)".

To answer your questions
1 - fair assumption
2 - unknown ... which do you want. See above
3 - asked and answered ... NO.
4 - Interesting question ... one to contemplate for the ages.


----------



## mouscous

Thanks a lot for the help. Really appreciate it. Sorry for the noob questions; this is my first Caselabs case.
Quote:


> If you want an I/O panel, you'll need to get one of the switch assemblies. Which one? Click on the picture of the switch assembly and it pops up larger picture ... with a description. The switch mount fits into the whole where the power / reset panel currently is. The three plates sit behind the switch mount (one at a time) and can be either "power / reset", "power / reset and i/o" or "blank (ie nothing)".


I am still confused on this. Is a "switch assembly" a switch mount + a switch plate? If this is the case, why does the switch assembly have a cutout for the I/O panel and the power/reset switches? Does the standard SMA8 come with a switch mount already? Or do I need to buy a switch mount and a switch plate - power/reset and I/O?


----------



## hebrewbacon

My STH10 came in today from PPCS but the rad mounts and other accessories are likely 3-4 weeks out(hopefully). So excited to assemble it as it's my first CL case.


----------



## mouscous

I think I understand now.

The switch assembly is a switch mount + a switch plate. The SMA8 comes with a switch mount and both switch plates (power/reset switches only and power/reset switches + 3.5" cutout). This means I just need to order the I/O panel in the same color as my case since all the switch assembly materials are already included with the case.

Let me know if I am still not understanding. Thanks!


----------



## mouscous

Also I wanted to ask about the bottom chamber base plate. I do not understand the benefit between the two Bottom Chassis Section options (solid and large-floor cutout with cover plate).

1. What is the value of choosing the large-floor cutout with cover plate option over the solid base plate?
2. what is the large-floor cutout with cover plate used for?
3. Can I still mount pumps to the base of the bottom chassis if I choose the large floor cutout option?
4. Which option is best to go with?

It also shows on Caselab's SMA8 page that "Bottom Chassis Section: Solid" is a fixed case option, but "Bottom Chassis Section" is also one of the customizable options, so I am confused:


----------



## Cyber Locc

What happened to case labs pricing! Like the cases have shot up hundreds of dollars. I was going to buy a STH10 last year and it was 600 for the config, now the same is 900! What the hell happened!

Death of the Quick Ships too I see?


----------



## smke

i sent you a pm with my e mail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anyone here have a case labs th10 spec sheet or a manual or anny kind of info on it i am buying one and trying to learn all i can on it possibly in pdf format
> 
> 
> 
> From way back in the day and states it is "DRAFT COPY 1-03-12"
> BUT does have details and specs for the TH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - couldn't upload in .PDF or .xps, so if you want a copy please PM me your email address
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> What happened to case labs pricing! Like the cases have shot up hundreds of dollars. I was going to buy a STH10 last year and it was 600 for the config, now the same is 900! What the hell happened!
> 
> Death of the Quick Ships too I see?


price of metal went up or something


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help. Really appreciate it. Sorry for the noob questions; this is my first Caselabs case.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an I/O panel, you'll need to get one of the switch assemblies. Which one? Click on the picture of the switch assembly and it pops up larger picture ... with a description. The switch mount fits into the whole where the power / reset panel currently is. The three plates sit behind the switch mount (one at a time) and can be either "power / reset", "power / reset and i/o" or "blank (ie nothing)".
> 
> 
> 
> I am still confused on this. Is a "switch assembly" a switch mount + a switch plate? If this is the case, why does the switch assembly have a cutout for the I/O panel and the power/reset switches? Does the standard SMA8 come with a switch mount already? Or do I need to buy a switch mount and a switch plate - power/reset and I/O?
Click to expand...

I don't have one and won't be much help, sorry.

But don't ever apologize for asking questions. We are a community, we will help of we can


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i sent you a pm with my e mail
> 
> price of metal went up or something


Na lol the price of metal didn't go up. The price of case labs went up, Hex Gear and Mountain mods pricing are still the same. I like the caselabs cases, but that price has gone to far, 900 for a better 900d (the Sma8, after you get all the options plus rad mounts), sorry im out.

805 to get a similar case to 900d (see the rad mounts, case and USB) and then 50 shipping, Plus 50+ for fan filters. That is over 900 dollars for a better 900d, which ya its better, is it 3x the price better? No, case labs really needs to come back to reality, this same case layout was 500 max last year, they have doubled the prices, its getting absurd.


----------



## DarthBaggins

STH10 is a much higher quality case than a 900D.  and I guess they are supposed to manufacture the case for you at a discounted rate.  Not like the power to run their facilities is free let alone paying employees for their labor


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Na lol the price of metal didn't go up. The price of case labs went up, Hex Gear and Mountain mods pricing are still the same. I like the caselabs cases, but that price has gone to far, 900 for a better 900d (the Sma8, after you get all the options plus rad mounts), sorry im out.
> 
> 805 to get a similar case to 900d (see the rad mounts, case and USB) and then 50 shipping, Plus 50+ for fan filters. That is over 900 dollars for a better 900d, which ya its better, is it 3x the price better? No, case labs really needs to come back to reality, this same case layout was 500 max last year, they have doubled the prices, its getting absurd.


Sorry, I've been in mushroom mode. Did I miss something with respect to price increases (last six months or so)? Or are you referring to what the prices were a year or more back with the comparison?


----------



## mouscous

Quote:


> But don't ever apologize for asking questions. We are a community, we will help of we can


I really appreciate the support and welcoming into the community. Grateful to be a part of it.


----------



## Rollergold

I always thought the SMA8 was the closest CL chassis to the 900D. Dual Quad Rads, possible dual power supplies, etc. The STH10 looks a little funny to me and not as close as the SMA8 is to the 900D

And for those not happy with the price in the US at least you don't have to deal with our crappy CAD exchange rate


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Na lol the price of metal didn't go up. The price of case labs went up, Hex Gear and Mountain mods pricing are still the same. I like the caselabs cases, but that price has gone to far, 900 for a better 900d (the Sma8, after you get all the options plus rad mounts), sorry im out.
> 
> 805 to get a similar case to 900d (see the rad mounts, case and USB) and then 50 shipping, Plus 50+ for fan filters. That is over 900 dollars for a better 900d, which ya its better, is it 3x the price better? No, case labs really needs to come back to reality, this same case layout was 500 max last year, they have doubled the prices, its getting absurd.


Ordered on 2. jun the following items:

1 x Flex-Bay 120.3 (360) Fan/Radiator Mount
(Color: Black (3-4 weeks for processing))
1 x Merlin SM8 Case - Customizable
(Case color: Black (12-14 week processing), MB Door Style: XL Window - Clear ($20.00), Cable Side Door: Solid, Top Cover: 31mm Extended Ventilated ($20.00), Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in Style with 120.4 mount ($19.00), Bottom Chassis Mount: 120.4 Radiator Mount, I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio ($25.00))
1 x PSU Support Mount - Merlin and Mercury
(Style: Merlin, 1 Color: Black (3-4 weeks for processing))

Prize? *$921.00 USD*

But yeah the shipping cost to EU added some 120 USD... Next for the import i will pay also some fee at the custom office, so be happy that you are living in the US


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Let me first say that I do agree the prices are getting fairly ridiculous... but then again - that's across the board, not just CL.

On the other hand, back in the day I never re-used cases - even when they were $400 LianLi cases... there was always a feature or configuration that was lacking enough for me to 'justify' buying another case.

Since I've owned CL cases (3 now) I've rebuilt two of them 3X each - and every time the only thing I even considered a potential upgrade worth buying case-wise.... was an even more expensive CL case! About the only thing I regret is just not buying larger, more expensive models in the first place. (Although when moving them I feel the correct choices were made).

Everyone has different needs and budgets, but for me - even conservatively speaking - I'd have probably purchased 3-4 $250 mass produced cases for the hardware in my original M8+ped... so maybe I haven't 'saved' much yet (with pedestal and options it was ~$800) the next rebuild I will be... and there is always a 'next rebuild'.

Plus I'm doing my part for the environment by not putting cheap cases in the dumpster any more.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> I always thought the SMA8 was the closest CL chassis to the 900D. Dual Quad Rads, possible dual power supplies, etc. The STH10 looks a little funny to me and not as close as the SMA8 is to the 900D
> 
> And for those not happy with the price in the US at least you don't have to deal with our crappy CAD exchange rate


The SMA8 is definitely closer to the 900d than the STH10. Now that I have the STH10 and 900d, the only familiarity between the two is size. The STH10 is on another level when it comes to quality and it amazes me how light it is despite being a fair bit bigger than the 900d.
I guess I got a fairly decent deal on my case. PPCS had the quick ship option for $640 and with the 50% case accessories on CL, I spent another $100 on accessories bringing the total to about $750.


----------



## ckoons1

Would I need a different divider panel if I were to change a th10a standard case to a reverse case if I bought the
Th10a reversal kit?
Hoping I can just use the original one and just flip it over.
Please let me know if you know.
Thx


----------



## iamjanco

Cross posting some of this from a *much older thread* that I think has stagnated a bit. It's about my search for a solid test bench, and next steps:
Quote:


> I just got an email from Rich Chomiczewski at Spotswood letting me know he's maxed out building frames for cryptocurrency mining rigs. That's probably also another indicator that certain video cards are going to continue to be in short supply, and some may even become more difficult to find (and/or more expensive as they become more difficult to source) to support the current cryptocurrency mining craze (e.g., *see here* and *here*).
> 
> Me, I just wanted a solid rig for wet benching, component testing, measuring flow rates, etc. Nothing plastic, mind you, don't want to be flexing the motherboard when moving things around, and DimasTech might be an option. But I also wanted relatively easy access to everything, and Spotswood certainly fit that bill. Just figured I'd enquire here to see if anyone has any additional recommendations or thoughts.
> 
> Might even end up making one myself.


So, I've made the decision to cobble something together myself, using a combination of CaseLabs parts and slotted rails. I'm not all that turned on by what DimasTech offers, though they do look sturdy enough. The only thing that really makes me hesitate regarding their offerings is that I don't feel they're open enough in the lower part of the rig to really do what I want to do, which a Spotswood rack would have done. CaseLabs offers some solid parts that I could use in combination with Spotswood's slotted rail approach in this build, which isn't going to be geared toward aesthetics; rather, it's sole purpose will be testing, as I implied in the quote above from the other post. No pretty lights, using flex tubing, and a makeshift approach.


----------



## dukester34

hey all when you remove the air cooler from a video card what do you all do with it... mine have been sitting on the shelf now for a year I was gonna toss today but thought I would ask.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> hey all when you remove the air cooler from a video card what do you all do with it... mine have been sitting on the shelf now for a year I was gonna toss today but thought I would ask.


You pretty much hang on to it until your warranty expires, just in case you have to rma the card down the road; keeping in mind that YMMV rma'ing a card, depending on what you've done to it, and the card vendor.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Na lol the price of metal didn't go up. The price of case labs went up, Hex Gear and Mountain mods pricing are still the same. I like the caselabs cases, but that price has gone to far, 900 for a better 900d (the Sma8, after you get all the options plus rad mounts), sorry im out.
> 
> 805 to get a similar case to 900d (see the rad mounts, case and USB) and then 50 shipping, Plus 50+ for fan filters. That is over 900 dollars for a better 900d, which ya its better, is it 3x the price better? No, case labs really needs to come back to reality, this same case layout was 500 max last year, they have doubled the prices, its getting absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've been in mushroom mode. Did I miss something with respect to price increases (last six months or so)? Or are you referring to what the prices were a year or more back with the comparison?
Click to expand...

Not much that i am aware, but we did have rising costs, the min wage iirc in ca is 15, ins and other unseen expenses that contribute to cost of living has gone up, beyond that the prices at cl store were brought up, to push people to purchase from the resellers! Bringing down wait time as they generally have them in stock helping the lead time go down, at least that was the goal


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not much that i am aware, but we did have rising costs, the min wage iirc in ca is 15


Minimum wage in California is 10.00 an hour. it is on a plan to hit 15.00 but it goes up by 1 dollar per year till 2023 when it will be 15.00. https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/faq_minimumwage.htm Arizona did a very similar setup.

Also is was 9.00 per hour, previous to this, so not much of a hike at all, AZ was 7, and now it is 10 we seen a large hike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> beyond that the prices at cl store were brought up, to push people to purchase from the resellers! Bringing down wait time as they generally have them in stock helping the lead time go down, at least that was the goal


That makes sense, and it seems that is true, STH10 on PPCs is 630, where on Case Labs a similar spec, is 850. That said, PPCs is out of stock on everything but 1 sth10.

The biggest issue with that is, that once re-sellers see the price hike, they will also hike there prices.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

IIRC they did announce that they were going to have to raise prices when they started going with distributors - so as not to compete with their own distributors. I think the idea is that you would get all the quick-ship versions elsewhere and that would cut down on the custom orders and streamline their production.

Obviously random issues and unexpected demand seem to have kind of blown that up somewhat, but I presume that the distributors are still getting inventory at a reduce price over CL retail so they shouldn't increase too much I would think. They have an incentive to actually sell somewhat below CL direct - otherwise many people will just go that route for easier customer service should it be necessary. On the other hand, if they can't get any inventory to stock - and if demand stays higher than supply - I could see higher prices across the board.


----------



## ckoons1

anyone looking for a new/sealed Caselabs S8

.Ready to ship @ a discounted price let me know.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> IIRC they did announce that they were going to have to raise prices when they started going with distributors - so as not to compete with their own distributors. I think the idea is that you would get all the quick-ship versions elsewhere and that would cut down on the custom orders and streamline their production.
> 
> Obviously random issues and unexpected demand seem to have kind of blown that up somewhat, but I presume that the distributors are still getting inventory at a reduce price over CL retail so they shouldn't increase too much I would think. They have an incentive to actually sell somewhat below CL direct - otherwise many people will just go that route for easier customer service should it be necessary. On the other hand, if they can't get any inventory to stock - and if demand stays higher than supply - I could see higher prices across the board.


While I agree they need to keep prices lower than CL, right now there is a massive price gap.

Of course they get it cheaper, ideally is 50% of what they sell it at. I as someone who runs a retail store myself wouldn't stock a product that had less than a 30% markup. I would also try to price it around 50%.
Now I know this industry may be different than most, just giving a general idea.

I could also see higher prices across the board due to the current issue. The problem is they are operating on shadtree marketing. You can't get a caselabs case, so the desire is increased, and therefor the urge to get it goes up, as does the amount you will pay for it. To be clear, I do not think they are doing this on purpose, just the way it happened.

The only problem is as the price continues to rise the less that will actually buy. The people that will spend 1k on a GPU are alot, the people that will spend 1k on a case are few. They are going to price themselves out of the market.


----------



## iamjanco

Anyone have any idea of roughly how many CaseLabs cases there are in the wild? By unique purchasers would also be helpful (someone who has 17 of their cases might also be considered unique, but not for the purposes I'm thinking of).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Based purely on the inventories I regularly see appear and disappear from distributors and the 'feel' of this thread and others (yeah so real, uh, scientific I know)...

I'd guess somewhere in the range of 2000 total over the last 5ish years - and likely less than that. They've been making and selling many more in the past 2-3 years, but before that I would think the average was less than 30 per month... plus there were several months of limited production.

No way to know for sure unless Jim cares to volunteer those numbers however.

If they're pushing more than 50 per month out the door right now I'd really be amazed (and would wonder where they were going).


----------



## Cyber Locc

I would rate the cases like this, from most seen to least:

1. Huge brands (corsair, thermaltake, NZXT ect)
2. Mountain Mods: Mountain Mods cases are not that popular these days, However they been around a very long time.
3. Caselabs: We all know they are super popular, so they are likely higher on the list then the rest, not sure about Dimastech, they may beat them out, we dont see a lot of dimas "builds" though.
4. Dimastech: Maybe higher than Case Labs, likely is, but I am just going by what I see.
5. Little Devil Cooling: Kinda Niche, I dont see them used often, not that they are bad, just dont see them often in the wild.
6. Hex Gear: Very new, Very Limited, I played hell to finally get a R40, and now its hard to get the R80s, they make small batches and not very often.

Just my opinion and mainly just from stocks I see, and them selling out, and builds I see in videos and forums.

There may be other small business case companies These are just the ones I know of, I own or have owned cases from all of them (except mountain mods, I have mountain mod panels, for other projects but no full case)

I was also going to say around 2-3k cases. Pretty good for the small timers, not coming close to Corsair or thermal-take though.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Based purely on the inventories I regularly see appear and disappear from distributors and the 'feel' of this thread and others (yeah so real, uh, scientific I know)...
> 
> I'd guess somewhere in the range of 2000 total over the last 5ish years - and likely less than that. They've been making and selling many more in the past 2-3 years, but before that I would think the average was less than 30 per month... plus there were several months of limited production.
> 
> No way to know for sure unless Jim cares to volunteer those numbers however.
> 
> If they're pushing more than 50 per month out the door right now I'd really be amazed (and would wonder where they were going).


Thanks, I figure that's a good, rough guess (at least for these purposes). Even with their increased prices and the problems they've been having and are now trying to fix, they still seem to be selling fairly well given the nature of the company and the product, albeit (perhaps) not nearly as well as mass produced cases. Of course, like you, I'm only speculating here; and what it really boils down to as far as potential purchasers are concerned is wants/needs/perceptions/expectations and the other gibberish that seems to fall in line after those.

My best guess is that unless the sky falls down from above and/or their current damage control efforts fall part, they're not disappearing anytime soon.

Me, I won't be watching out for Chicken Little.


----------



## iamjanco

I've been told to stay away from DimasTech. Regardless of what their web site looks like, there's been a *storm surrounding them* these past few years.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I've been told to stay away from DimasTech. Regardless of what their web site looks like, there's been a *storm surrounding them* these past few years.


Sucks to see, I actually needed some stuff from dimastech. I will probably still give it a shot, when it comes time, as the thing I need (the Flex Fans) dont exist anywhere else.

Ya though, that kind of stuff sadly happens quite a bit in this industry, I have seen a few big ones, I got ganked by Dwood for a decent sum, (not as much as those phase change guys though.) And that Frozen CPU incident, plus a few others, that I vaguely remember.

I haven't heard much about FCPU in a while, wonder whats going on there, I am going to have to place and order with them soon hope all is okay now. I know someone will say dont do that, and I know its a risk. However sometimes, what you need simply doesn't exist elsewhere, like My Dimastech parts i need, and My FCPU order, which performance doesn't have, and hasn't for over a year, showing me they likely never will.

As to the Dimastech, Honestly if you can find one I would go with the PC V4 by LD, I pefer it to my other benches by a mile. However they are NLA, so tough to find.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Big example is look at Danger Den, high quality gear but in the end they had to close down. But the PC industry is a hard one to compete in with established larger companies and then companies who steal your designs and sell at a highly reduced cost (we all should know who I'm referring to).


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Sucks to see, I actually needed some stuff from dimastech. I will probably still give it a shot, when it comes time, as the thing I need (the Flex Fans) dont exist anywhere else.
> 
> Ya though, that kind of stuff sadly happens quite a bit in this industry, I have seen a few big ones, I got ganked by Dwood for a decent sum, (not as much as those phase change guys though.) And that Frozen CPU incident, plus a few others, that I vaguely remember.
> 
> I haven't heard much about FCPU in a while, wonder whats going on there, I am going to have to place and order with them soon hope all is okay now. I know someone will say dont do that, and I know its a risk. However sometimes, what you need simply doesn't exist elsewhere, like My Dimastech parts i need, and My FCPU order, which performance doesn't have, and hasn't for over a year, showing me they likely never will.
> 
> As to the Dimastech, Honestly if you can find one I would go with the PC V4 by LD, I pefer it to my other benches by a mile. However they are NLA, so tough to find.


I've already put together a parts list to build my own test bench out of extruded. I'll probably end up paying more for the parts than a complete Spotswood would have cost me, but that's just the nature of not buying in bulk.

The LD looks nice, but all my spare rads are sized for 140, and it's also not as open as I'd like on the sides.

I also thought the OpenBenchTable was rather intriguing; again, though, I think a custom tailored solution would best suit my needs.

As for FCPU, yeah, I'm somewhat aware of that history as well. If they were the only ones that had what I needed though, I'd probably give them a go. But I'm within a 300 mile driving distance of Rochester and if push came to shove and I had to hunt someone down with my elephant gun, that would be manageable. ModMyMods is also there, so I could even kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Mega Man

fcpu can go the way of the dinosaur, after what they did, never mind the internal issue, but what happened to the customers is enough for me. ad don the internal stuff ( i know people ) ya, never again


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> IIRC they did announce that they were going to have to raise prices when they started going with distributors - so as not to compete with their own distributors. I think the idea is that you would get all the quick-ship versions elsewhere and that would cut down on the custom orders and streamline their production.
> 
> Obviously random issues and unexpected demand seem to have kind of blown that up somewhat, but I presume that the distributors are still getting inventory at a reduce price over CL retail so they shouldn't increase too much I would think. They have an incentive to actually sell somewhat below CL direct - otherwise many people will just go that route for easier customer service should it be necessary. On the other hand, if they can't get any inventory to stock - and if demand stays higher than supply - I could see higher prices across the board.


If you are correct ( and I don't doubt you are), then CL is doing a poor job to not compete with their retailers

I live in Europe, and I still ordered from CL in the USA
- gun metal grey was not available in EU shop
- more options from CL store (ventilated cover, etc)
- despite 230.- oh shipping costs, CL was *cheaper* than bestcase.eu

What was my incentive to go with the distributor ?

In other news : mail from CL yesterday, my case (ordered 31.03), will ship in 3-6 days.
Hell yeah !


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fcpu can go the way of the dinosaur, after what they did, never mind the internal issue, but what happened to the customers is enough for me. ad don the internal stuff ( i know people ) ya, never again


I don't know much about what happened to customers. Just saw the pix of the place in shambles, as well as read some of their staff's comments. Did customers lose money they paid for goods?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I've already put together a parts list to build my own test bench out of extruded. I'll probably end up paying more for the parts than a complete Spotswood would have cost me, but that's just the nature of not buying in bulk.
> 
> The LD looks nice, but all my spare rads are sized for 140, and it's also not as open as I'd like on the sides.
> 
> I also thought the OpenBenchTable was rather intriguing; again, though, I think a custom tailored solution would best suit my needs.
> 
> As for FCPU, yeah, I'm somewhat aware of that history as well. If they were the only ones that had what I needed though, I'd probably give them a go. But I'm within a 300 mile driving distance of Rochester and if push came to shove and I had to hunt someone down with my elephant gun, that would be manageable. ModMyMods is also there, so I could even kill two birds with one stone.


Ya i really hope that mod my mods can get some weight going. They still dont seem to have much, figured that would happen due to carrying barrow.

I need flex fans and Easy Go fastners from Dimastech though


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fcpu can go the way of the dinosaur, after what they did, never mind the internal issue, but what happened to the customers is enough for me. ad don the internal stuff ( i know people ) ya, never again
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about what happened to customers. Just saw the pix of the place in shambles, as well as read some of their staff's comments. Did customers lose money they paid for goods?
Click to expand...

read for your self
http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/1547155/frozencpu-com-re-opening-soon/0_100


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> read for your self
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547155/frozencpu-com-re-opening-soon/0_100


Yeah, I went through those two threads maybe six months back or so, just out of curiosity. Back toward the beginning of the new millennium, I was a regular customer of theirs. With my move to a Lenovo ca. 2010 for business reasons (I was traveling a lot), I wasn't aware of what was going on as far as the modding community was concerned, and didn't start getting back into it until right around the time I joined OCN last year.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ya i really hope that mod my mods can get some weight going. They still dont seem to have much, figured that would happen due to carrying barrow.
> 
> I need flex fans and Easy Go fastners from Dimastech though


Dimastech went into bankruptcy last year while still owing a number of customers several thousand dollars in product, so I suspect odds of finding parts from them will be rather slim unless its new old stock. And that's just from the people who've complained publically in various threads.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Dimastech went into bankruptcy last year while still owing a number of customers several thousand dollars in product, so I suspect odds of finding parts from them will be rather slim unless its new old stock. And that's just from the people who've complained publically in various threads.


There has been orders filled in the last year, the orders that people were getting ripped off on was the Phase Changes from what I seen. I didnt see any small orders or case orders being ripped off.

That said, I would really rather not do business with them now. The issue is where else I can obtain those things







I dont know of anyone else that makes such parts.

The Flex Fan thing, I could probally whip up myself. The Easy Go fastners not so much, I did see that new Bench has similar ones, Fingers crossed its 1 inch tall. The new benches actually look better, but then they are not sold separate and well are they 1 inch.

I dont need much money worth or parts, like I said just the fan mount thing, and some Easy Go Fasteners.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

The large difference that I believe needs to be reiterated here is that CaseLabs, while being it's own company, is really a side business that Jim spun off created by a desire to have a good case for himself and realizing that others were in the same boat.

Their meat and potatoes so to speak are much, much more expensive cases for OEMs in the enterprise sector (like 20-50X as expensive as a CL case is)... so they aren't going to be in the same position as most of the other companies mentioned here that have no other product lines from which to derive revenue.

Although they are set up as an independent entity, I suspect they may have some of the 'talent cannibalization' that many subsidiaries go through. In other words, if someone is really good/fast at fabricating parts for $600 cases, and a $500K order for server cabinets comes in from a colo at the other business... guess who's getting pulled out to work on that other order?

Now I don't have an 'inside track' or anything, but I do know business - and if it were mine, I'd do the same thing. After all, if you piss off your 'survival' clients and go bankrupt... no one ever gets the PC case they wanted... if you have to sacrifice lead times to save that business, you do it without hesitation and just send some flowery apology emails or maybe a discount coupon to the 'little guys' like us.

What I both fear and somewhat hope for is that with the new investor, CL will move from being a side business of the parent company and become the next LianLi - hopefully while maintaining the same quality, but then being able to move to 5-10K cases per year in volume and a commensurate reduction in prices due to economies of scale. The 'fear' being that the cost reduction is accompanied by a drastic reduction in quality.


----------



## iamjanco

^ Good stuff, thanks for that. Wasn't necessarily aware they were doing much in the way of supporting the enterprise market.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> ^ Good stuff, thanks for that. Wasn't necessarily aware they were doing much in the way of supporting the enterprise market.


Not that there's anything really to look at there, but THIS is the parent company's website. Obviously they don't rely on their website for business leads - I think they're well enough known for their market not to need it at all really.









There was a pic on here a little while ago of a huge tape-autoloader cabinet they did (I think for EMC but I could be wrong on that and probably am). I can't remember if it was in this thread or another of theirs.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not that there's anything really to look at there, but THIS is the parent company's website. Obviously they don't rely on their website for business leads - I think they're well enough known for their market not to need it at all really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a pic on here a little while ago of a huge tape-autoloader cabinet they did (I think for EMC but I could be wrong on that and probably am). I can't remember if it was in this thread or another of theirs.


Same street address, different phone numbers, in business since '71. Makes sense.

Perhaps also relevant.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The large difference that I believe needs to be reiterated here is that CaseLabs, while being it's own company, is really a side business that Jim spun off created by a desire to have a good case for himself and realizing that others were in the same boat.
> 
> Their meat and potatoes so to speak are much, much more expensive cases for OEMs in the enterprise sector (like 20-50X as expensive as a CL case is)... so they aren't going to be in the same position as most of the other companies mentioned here that have no other product lines from which to derive revenue.
> 
> Although they are set up as an independent entity, I suspect they may have some of the 'talent cannibalization' that many subsidiaries go through. In other words, if someone is really good/fast at fabricating parts for $600 cases, and a $500K order for server cabinets comes in from a colo at the other business... guess who's getting pulled out to work on that other order?
> 
> Now I don't have an 'inside track' or anything, but I do know business - and if it were mine, I'd do the same thing. After all, if you piss off your 'survival' clients and go bankrupt... no one ever gets the PC case they wanted... if you have to sacrifice lead times to save that business, you do it without hesitation and just send some flowery apology emails or maybe a discount coupon to the 'little guys' like us.
> 
> What I both fear and somewhat hope for is that with the new investor, CL will move from being a side business of the parent company and become the next LianLi - hopefully while maintaining the same quality, but then being able to move to 5-10K cases per year in volume and a commensurate reduction in prices due to economies of scale. The 'fear' being that the cost reduction is accompanied by a drastic reduction in quality.


This is partly true, but the actual circumstances are different. When we started CaseLabs it was indeed a small entity within a much larger company (whose website is woefully out of date







). Over the last 6 years, CaseLabs has grown substantially and has gradually been cannibalizing the parent company. The parent company makes a wide range of products including commercial light fixtures, test equipment, data storage cabinets, rack systems etc. CaseLabs is built around a homogenous blend of case products in order to optimize production flow and QC requirements (everything being made to the same standards). Case products flow through three channels: direct sales, resellers and OEM cases (the aggregate volume is significantly higher than the numbers suggested in this thread). I would expect that process to continue, until CL is a completely freestanding entity.

Having your own production facility can be both a blessing and a curse. It is extremely helpful for cost reduction and control of QC. It also helps with respect to controlling supply and inventory costs, especially early on during the critical embryonic stage. Frankly, without having a manufacturing facility, the plan would have been killed before it got started. It is incredibly difficult to start up as a boutique builder if you have to outsource everything. That is why you see many new entries come and go - it's nearly impossible to make any money outsourcing.

The downside is that expansion can be very capital intensive and can strip away profits for a year or more. It's not simply a matter of adding people to production. Every aspect of the company needs to expand simultaneously. While it would be great to be able to bootstrap ourselves to the next level, it's simply not realistic. The difficult part is finding an outside capital source that has a shared vision of the company and where it needs to go. In addition to capital, we also get additional management assistance, so we're not spread so thin. That assistance provides additional resources for sourcing, distribution, marketing etc., and is what we need to keep growing in a manageable way. We are fortunate that we were able to find just such a capital source. From my perspective, I will leave operations (which I have no love for) to the new team headed up by Kevin. That will let me devote much more time to product development and strategic initiatives. Most of this year will be devoted to expanding production, while bringing lead-times down to a much more manageable level. That will set the stage for bringing out new designs in the future.

Our mission won't change. Quality (including the customer experience) will remain job one and something we will constantly strive to improve. We'll simply have a little more diversity in product offerings. I'm really excited about what we will be able to do going forward.









-Jim


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The large difference that I believe needs to be reiterated here is that CaseLabs, while being it's own company, is really a side business that Jim spun off created by a desire to have a good case for himself and realizing that others were in the same boat.
> 
> Their meat and potatoes so to speak are much, much more expensive cases for OEMs in the enterprise sector (like 20-50X as expensive as a CL case is)... so they aren't going to be in the same position as most of the other companies mentioned here that have no other product lines from which to derive revenue.
> 
> Although they are set up as an independent entity, I suspect they may have some of the 'talent cannibalization' that many subsidiaries go through. In other words, if someone is really good/fast at fabricating parts for $600 cases, and a $500K order for server cabinets comes in from a colo at the other business... guess who's getting pulled out to work on that other order?
> 
> Now I don't have an 'inside track' or anything, but I do know business - and if it were mine, I'd do the same thing. After all, if you piss off your 'survival' clients and go bankrupt... no one ever gets the PC case they wanted... if you have to sacrifice lead times to save that business, you do it without hesitation and just send some flowery apology emails or maybe a discount coupon to the 'little guys' like us.
> 
> 
> 
> What I both fear and somewhat hope for is that with the new investor, CL will move from being a side business of the parent company and become the next LianLi - hopefully while maintaining the same quality, but then being able to move to 5-10K cases per year in volume and a commensurate reduction in prices due to economies of scale. The 'fear' being that the cost reduction is accompanied by a drastic reduction in quality.


This last part is an important point. And it's why it might not be a terrible idea to hang on to your current (especially older) CL cases for the long haul, even if its just boxing it up because you're not using it ATM. I have contemplated selling my 2013 SM8 (black / white) for about a year just for a change. But I keep seeing the prices and availability going up. This is either a sign of a dying business model, or one that is going to need investment of some sort to keep up with demand. If the quality and/or material changes over time, that may cause the older products to become very desirable and valuable to others. Especially those that are kept as close to new condition as possible. This SM8 is near perfect, inside and out... she's staying right here for a while.

I don't mean to raise any additional hype over CL's products, deserved or otherwise. But, you all know why we chose these cases over the last ~7 years of popularity. When you're seeing global shipments of PC up over 30% this year, you can see how the enthusiast community is growing. I mean, look at CES this year... immense amount of product aimed directly at the high-end PC market, competition with Caselabs directly, etc. Not to mention, Nvidia selling out of every new high-end card at launch. And they continue to fly off of the shelves even after. But I digress...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> -snip-
> ...*Over the last 6 years, CaseLabs has grown substantially and has gradually been cannibalizing the parent company*....
> 
> Our mission won't change. Quality (including the customer experience) will remain job one and something we will constantly strive to improve. We'll simply have a little more diversity in product offerings. I'm really excited about what we will be able to do going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jim


Thanks for stopping by! That's ^ great to hear, although I wonder where all those CL owners are showing off their rigs? We need to drag them in here.









I'm looking forward to seeing some new designs now that you're going to have more time to work on them. I just hope availability keeps improving.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Our mission won't change. Quality (including the customer experience) will remain job one and something we will constantly strive to improve.


...aaand this is just one reason why we are fans of the company and the product. Now.... where did I put that link to the SM8 pedestal...?







...


----------



## Iceman2733

With LED case lighting. It is starting to become harder and to find the foam Cablemods how are you mounting your lights? Still going for foam or using magnet and either a piece of magnet to hold it or adhesive?


----------



## ckoons1

Any one needing a Caselabs TH10A Cover Top Black/Sealed New ?


----------



## ckoons1

Hi! Gang,
Question for you.
Opinion on two tone case with external being black.

Black/White

or

Black/Gun Metal Gray

Thx


----------



## HaykOC

Id go with the black/gunmetal.


----------



## khemist

Yeah, i would also.


----------



## ckoons1

Thx









Any more opinions?


----------



## TUFinside

Black/gunmetal, white is reserved to Apple computers.


----------



## Mega Man

I think they all look great.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think they all look great.


Indeed


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> Hi! Gang,
> Question for you.
> Opinion on two tone case with external being black.
> 
> Black/White
> 
> or
> 
> Black/Gun Metal Gray
> 
> Thx


I'd go with Black outside and Gun metal inside.

I am a little biased though


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lighter color on the interior does made the case pop, I know I want to repaint my M8 (again) and do a B-52 Gray (Montana 94 Gloss paint) with a Honda Championship white (Integra Type R color) on the inerior.

That red really turned out well


----------



## XCalinX

Swapped my color scheme to blue, specs in sig.


----------



## Craigk19

Got my case today woot!! Must say March 13th to June 27th was a long wait but this case is so damn amazing!! Now when putting it togeather i got an idea to paint all the screw heads the green I'm going with I painted 3 real quick what do y'all think?


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case today woot!! Must say March 13th to June 27th was a long wait but this case is so damn amazing!! Now when putting it togeather i got an idea to paint all the screw heads the green I'm going with I painted 3 real quick what do y'all think?


Looking good man.
I'm hoping my wait is not as long as I only ordered accessories from them.


----------



## Craigk19

Thanks here is a few more shots of what I did


----------



## SloppyDingo

So many beautiful Case Labs builds here I decided I would throw some pics of my build up to see what everyone thinks. Because I travel a lot for work, progress has been pretty slow so far. I bought all the parts about a year ago... Everything is pretty much complete except for sleeving the PSU cables and installing the lighting. Here are a few pics of progress so far.. Pictures aren't the best, just some quick snaps with my Cell. Enjoy 

Polished all acrylic...



Pre-Fill...



Filled with Mayhem Pastel UV Reactive Green. Had a derp moment... realized I installed the video card in the wrong slot, needs to be next one over. oops, not sure how I made that mistake... I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## ckoons1

Am I correct in assuming that if I go two tone that everything internally should be the same color including hdd cages?
Thx
☺


----------



## HaykOC

Thats one way to do it and how I usually see it done. With my upcoming S8S Im trying something kinda different. Black interior panels and most of exterior. Gunmetal doors and accessories or mounting parts. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## ckoons1

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Swapped my color scheme to blue, specs in sig.


That looks really nice! Love that blue pastel color


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> That looks really nice! Love that blue pastel color


Thanks dude!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I am very curious as to what planet this person lives on...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao


----------



## Mega Man

Well, new York...... ( please hear the sarcasm, cause it is a funny joke )


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I am very curious as to what planet this person lives on...


Not sure either, but as they say....................

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There%27s_a_sucker_born_every_minute


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Well, new York...... ( please hear the sarcasm, cause it is a funny joke )


What, no Best Offer option? Next up, he/she will join OCN and start posting pix of limited edition builds.

Anyways, careful with that axe, Eugene. I live 300 miles north of the city and about 60 miles south of the Canadian border, in a small, red neck town, where 2 in 3 are missing 50% of their front teeth. Originally from Long Island, I left there because of the influx of people like that seller. I even maintain a rust-bucket of an 11 year old Silverado, to help sustain the image (I do change its oil regularly though).

That said, not everyone in NY is an idiot, but most who are congregate in and around its ain't-us. As for that limited edition offering by someone who obviously belongs to the 1444 one hundred percenter club... I hope it ships with a bridge.

-Once upon a time, Long Island was a great place to raise a kid who would eventually grow up to want to leave it (seen on a bathroom stall wall on Staten Island, in someone's dreams).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

OK now that's a price I _would_ let my original M8 go for... heck, I'd even throw in the system along with the case for 'free'.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Well, new York...... ( please hear the sarcasm, cause it is a funny joke )
> 
> 
> 
> What, no Best Offer option? Next up, he/she will join OCN and start posting pix of limited edition builds.
> 
> Anyways, careful with that axe, Eugene. I live 300 miles north of the city and about 60 miles south of the Canadian border, in a small, red neck town, where 2 in 3 are missing 50% of their front teeth. Originally from Long Island, I left there because of the influx of people like that seller. I even maintain a rust-bucket of an 11 year old Silverado, to help sustain the image (I do change its oil regularly though).
> 
> That said, not everyone in NY is an idiot, but most who are congregate in and around its ain't-us. As for that limited edition offering by someone who obviously belongs to the 1444 one hundred percenter club... I hope it ships with a bridge.
> 
> -Once upon a time, Long Island was a great place to raise a kid who would eventually grow up to want to leave it (seen on a bathroom stall wall on Staten Island, in someone's dreams).
Click to expand...

O I know, but I was talking about the city


----------



## iamjanco

^ I knew that and didn't take it personally of course









I also saw the humor (and sarcasm) in what you and the others were posting. While my skin is thicker than most, I sometimes have to remind folks that New York is kind of like Texas when it comes to differentiating between Austin and the rest of that state.


----------



## XCalinX

Is the original post dead? The last people added to that list are from 2015...


----------



## Mega Man

Probably


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I am very curious as to what planet this person lives on...


Seller name : buywithconfidenceguaranteed


----------



## DarthBaggins

He even has a Nvidia HB SLI bridge listed at $199


----------



## ckoons1

Any one interested in TH10A panels (black) let me know


----------



## TMatzelle60

Question:

Purchased a new Momentary Vandal Switch for my computer to go with color scheme.

Do i connect the switch to have it set as Normally Open?


----------



## Mega Man

yes, easy way to remember stuff, they are named as if you were holding it in your hand with out the contacts being touched ....

N.O. means when you are not touching it, they are open and when you push it, it closes ( which is what you want ! )
N.C. means they are closed and when you push it they open

generally it also has a common which is the other side of the wire

hope this helps


----------



## TMatzelle60

thanks!

So basically the NO closes for a second to start the PC and since its a momentary switch it does not stay closed


----------



## Mega Man

correct ! ( NO usually closes to COM )


----------



## ckoons1

OK guys I now know you prefer gun metal over white color.

How about standard vs reverse case ?

Thx

☺


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> How about standard vs reverse case ?


Horizontal


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> OK guys I now know you prefer gun metal over white color.
> 
> How about standard vs reverse case ?
> 
> Thx
> 
> ☺


The question is what do YOU prefer, you should trust your tastes, think your build and plan accordingly.


----------



## Mega Man

Yep


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> OK guys I now know you prefer gun metal over white color.
> 
> How about standard vs reverse case ?
> 
> Thx
> 
> ☺


I am using a reverse because the computer will sit on my left side and I want to be able to see the "main side" from where I sit.

Additionally with a reverse orientation, the GPU blocks will be visible on top. As TUFinside stated depends on your situation.


----------



## ckoons1

I understand. I just like to get other members perceptions to see if there is something I may not be seeing.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> I understand. I just like to get other members perceptions to see if there is something I may not be seeing.


Yeah, what counts is what you like best.

But it's always good to get other opinions.
Sometimes, someone will see something from a different prospective than you may.

When I got an S8 at intro., I was sold on the horizontal motherboard layout. Forever, lol.
Color? I had black cases for decades.
I was going to get the S8 in black, then for some reason I asked my wife what color she liked.
She said white.
I looked at her strangely, and said you think white would look good?

That opinion made me decide to get a white version, and I'm glad I did, it was a refreshing change for me.
She doesn't know or care diddly about computers, but her sense of colors and style is vastly superior to mine.

As for your layout, with an upright tower case, I prefer reverse ATX, mainly because you see the "proper" side of the video card.
I converted my TJ07 build to reverse ATX.
Which looks a lot better than just seeing the backplate of the card. Especially when you have a block on it, or even for an air-cooled card.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Does anyone happen to have a double reservoir mount plate they want to sell? If so, pm me


----------



## dukester34

hi all well move from flex tube to rigid has begun. I made a mistake during ordering and got some acrylic and some petg. can I mix them? two pics my first bend and straight cuts


----------



## DarthBaggins

what fluid are you planning on running? And depends on the tubing manufacturer


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> what fluid are you planning on running? And depends on the tubing manufacturer


going with mayhems pastel white, EK tubing?????? .... also after I get it back together do I leak test with the coolant or distilled water ?

last of the petg


----------



## DarthBaggins

Leak test with Distilled, unless you feel like being brave. Standard Pastel is compatible with PETG and Acrylic


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> what fluid are you planning on running? And depends on the tubing manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> going with mayhems pastel white, EK tubing?????? .... also after I get it back together *do I leak test with the coolant or distilled water* ?
> 
> last of the petg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Leak test with air . . . .

Unless you want to join in the nightmare of *T*he *C*onfounded *O*ne


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Leak test with air . . . .
> 
> Unless you want to join in the nightmare of *T*he *C*onfounded *O*ne


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Thanks. Think Im going to pull the trigger on a S8 on Amazon and buy the parts from CL to make it an S8S. Decent upgrade from the BH7.


I'm on a BH7 from an S5 and love it!


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I'm on a BH7 from an S5 and love it!


did you keep the MATX motherboad and use the extra space for cooling or do a normal atx build? I went up to the S8S so I would have room to add radiators for cooling my graphics cards. The BH7 was perfect for the air cooled SLI and custom loop CPU though.


----------



## TMatzelle60

BH7 is pretty as hell... Going to build in there once i get my HDD after vacation from Washington Dc


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Leak test with Distilled, unless you feel like being brave. Standard Pastel is compatible with PETG and Acrylic


+1. I tried leak testing with pastel and I had 2 leaks due to bad O-rings and it was not pretty. Definitely never doing that again in the future


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Real builders leak test with gasoline and lit candles all round their rig.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Real builders leak test with gasoline and lit candles all round their rig.


...while sitting on top of the rig (you can do that with a CaseLabs case, I saw the dumpster video).


----------



## fast_fate

*Soigné3* - *A CaseLabs S3 build*









*Build Log commenced*


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> did you keep the MATX motherboad and use the extra space for cooling or do a normal atx build? I went up to the S8S so I would have room to add radiators for cooling my graphics cards. The BH7 was perfect for the air cooled SLI and custom loop CPU though.


I went ATX with a crosshair hero vi 1700 and a 1080 ti. Predator 240 water cooled cpu and gpu.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I went ATX with a crosshair hero vi 1700 and a 1080 ti. Predator 240 water cooled cpu and gpu.


Very similar then. MSI X370 Titanium, 1800x, sli 1080 founders. Have a custom loop with a 240 for CPU


----------



## dukester34

you guys are funny. so I leak tested with the distilled and discovered I had routed the in and out on the CPU WB wrong. drain redo retest for leaks and all good. now its up and running and here it is my first attempt at bending tube. yes its not perfect. 6950x running at 4.4 I need a new SLI bridge


----------



## HaykOC

Not perfect but damn near close enough. Looks good with the blue pastel in there.


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Not perfect but damn near close enough. Looks good with the blue pastel in there.


thanks the one bend really gave me a hard time, and I ran out of tubing. mayhems white pastel with blue dye


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester34*
> 
> you guys are funny. so I leak tested with the distilled and discovered I had routed the in and out on the CPU WB wrong. drain redo retest for leaks and all good. now its up and running and here it is my first attempt at bending tube. yes its not perfect. 6950x running at 4.4 I need a new SLI bridge


Are you using mayhems pastel blue?


----------



## HaykOC

Read the post above you


----------



## ali13245

Oh my bad lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Read the post above you


Oh my bad lol


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Are you using mayhems pastel blue?


no the pastel white with the 10 drops blue dye


----------



## TMatzelle60

Would it be safe to put 3x Seagate Barracuda Pro in the BH7 without fans? I run AC during the summer months and all but kinda worried or maybe ill just run 2 1x 2tb and 1x10tb


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shouldn't be an issue, also look at WD Gold drives


----------



## HaykOC

Have an SSD and HDD crammed between the pump and PSU in the bottom of my BH7, theres a small noctua fan for exhaust though, temps stay around 40-45 max and its only on occassionally. Not terribely similar but might be helpful information.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would it be safe to put 3x Seagate Barracuda Pro in the BH7 without fans? I run AC during the summer months and all but kinda worried or maybe ill just run 2 1x 2tb and 1x10tb


i wouldnt, any kind of load there. without airflow, they probably will breach 40c !


----------



## zeroibis

Hey, does anyone have an aquaero drilling template? I have seen quite a few builds where people have attached the aquaero directly to their case and I am looking to do the same with my S8S.


----------



## M-Sauce

I used the faceplate as a template, since I had to remove it to swap to the black one.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Hey, does anyone have an aquaero drilling template? I have seen quite a few builds where people have attached the aquaero directly to their case and I am looking to do the same with my S8S.


My bh4 build log has some pretty entailed pics of what I did. Only problem I see is the removable panels vs solid B series panels


----------



## Cyber Locc

So whats up with all the stuff I wanted from Caselabs showing "Not available in selected configuration" Are they not taking orders anymore lol?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> So whats up with all the stuff I wanted from Caselabs showing "Not available in selected configuration" Are they not taking orders anymore lol?


They're only selling essentials right now so that they can work through their backlog more quickly. Once they get caught up they'll start offering everything again.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> They're only selling essentials right now so that they can work through their backlog more quickly. Once they get caught up they'll start offering everything again.


Thanks good to know







.


----------



## Jubijub

Question about airflow for SMA8 owners :
I'll have a 120.4 (top), and a 140.2 or 120.3 (front). I also have a 140.4 in the lower chamber but that that's probably not relevant.

I want to use them in push mode, but I can push air inside, or outside.

What flow do you use ?
I was considering rear 120 fan as intake, and all rads as exhaust (to minimize dust in the case). Would that be sufficient cooling on the VRMs ?

The top 120.4 would provide super good cooling as intake, but I have concerned about the amount of dust it would push in the case


----------



## ttnuagmada

I haven't set mine up yet, but my plan was the top and front rad as intake and just have an exhaust fan at the back


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Question about airflow for SMA8 owners :
> I'll have a 120.4 (top), and a 140.2 or 120.3 (front). I also have a 140.4 in the lower chamber but that that's probably not relevant.
> 
> I want to use them in push mode, but I can push air inside, or outside.
> 
> What flow do you use ?
> I was considering rear 120 fan as intake, and all rads as exhaust (to minimize dust in the case). Would that be sufficient cooling on the VRMs ?
> 
> The top 120.4 would provide super good cooling as intake, but I have concerned about the amount of dust it would push in the case


I have mine :
- Back 120 as intake
- Front 360 as intake
- Top 480 as outtake in push/pull

This way you create more preasure and all the dust is my filters.


----------



## Mega Man

Static pressure is not dictated by how many fans in vs out, or location.

I can have 15 fans out and 1 in. And still have positive pressure, in most cases location does not matter.

People need to come to the understanding, air goes where "i" want it, hot air does not rise. I push it here or there.

That said a straight line is best, air does not like to turn


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Static pressure is not dictated by how many fans in vs out, or location.
> 
> I can have 15 fans out and 1 in. And still have positive pressure, in most cases location does not matter.
> 
> People need to come to the understanding, air goes where "i" want it, *hot air does not rise*. I push it here or there.
> 
> That said a straight line is best, air does not like to turn


You might want to clarify that oversimplification, unless you've re-written the principle of convection.









Perhaps "Once you introduce fan(s) of even the smallest velocity into a closed space... convection no longer has any meaningful effect on airflow."

EDIT: At the very least don't tell my passively cooled systems this or they might decide to start overheating on me.


----------



## Mega Man

Normally I do but in reality show me a true 100% passive build. They do exist.

That said for you - to clarify I am talking about pcs and air conditioning.

Actually hot air does not "rise" however as well- if you would like - I can link you the papers. (When i get home) Hot air just becomes Less dense and is replaced by more dense air. However it is just splitting hairs....


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Normally I do but in reality show me a true 100% passive build. They do exist.


I know you said "They do exist". but you did say show you one.

http://www.pcgamer.com/calyos-brings-fanless-nsg-s0-phase-change-case-to-kickstarter/



100% passive PC case that utilizes phase change somehow. no pumps, no fans, cools as well as AIOs.

I do kind of agree you are over simplifying, however more so in context of the 15 fans in and 1 fan out. While I agree with that, and also live by the motto air goes where i tell it to go. You more so clarify your statement, as people will then assume you can achieve positive pressure with 15 outs and 1 in, not realizing in PCs that is pretty much not going to happen, and even if it did it would be an oddball system.

"Static pressure is not dictated by how many fans in vs out" Thats true, assuming the fans are not running at the same speed or pushing the same CFM. If you are using the same exact fans with the same exact RPM, then Positive pressure is defiantly based on how many fans are pushing in vs pulling out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I was considering rear 120 fan as intake, and all rads as exhaust (to minimize dust in the case).


Firstly your rads should always have cold air, secondly Negative pressure (what your describing) will increase dust not minimize it.

What will happen with your plan is those rads as outs, will have to pull air through the rads, they need air in the case to do that. Your 1 fan is not going to provide enough air, so they will pull air through every hole, every crack, and your case will be a dust haven.


----------



## Mega Man

Not a true passive build. 1 phase change (I kid) 2 psu has a fan iirc In that build (mostly kidding)

But yes if not using fans then the statement is not true


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not a true passive build. 1 phase change 2 psu has a fan


The phase change, doesn't make it not passive in the sense we were speaking of does it? Or am I confusing what you meant? I though you meant passive in the sense of no fans? I dont see how the Freon in the passive rads makes it not passive. It doesn't have pumps, it doesnt have compressors, fill that thing with SSDs (like they did) 100% silence there is no moving parts.

The PSU does not use a fan, they suggest (Include?) a Passive Power Supply by Seagate, that system in the way it was shown at CES cooling a i7 and 1080, was 100% passively cooled and silent. Even the power supply.

That said I dont think that case is a good idea, as someone that has a few Watercooled bench case setups around here, high end high clocked setups have problems, my VRMs get very very hot, as does my board, and my ram. I had to add a fan blowing air on the VRM area at the very least, not doing so, made my OC have issues, and actually raised my CPU temps (I assume from the radiating heat)


----------



## Mega Man

As i said I was kidding (see my quote)

But it would Do fine when not going all pot for speed. Passive builds are not usually trying to go all out


----------



## Mega Man

Just to clarify - I probably Ninja edited you because I saw my sarcasm would not come thorough like I wanted


----------



## hebrewbacon

Anyone know what screws the reservoir mounting plates use?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Anyone know what screws the reservoir mounting plates use?


6-32 at 6mm.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Normally I do but in reality show me a true 100% passive build. They do exist.
> 
> That said for you - to clarify I am talking about pcs and air conditioning.
> 
> Actually hot air does not "rise" however as well- if you would like - I can link you the papers. (When i get home) Hot air just becomes Less dense and is replaced by more dense air. However it is just splitting hairs....


I have a few full passive builds - and not phase-change like the other example. Although I presume you will then argue that heatpipes are a dynamic cooling process and therefore still not "full passive" however I have built all the NUC workstations at my office using heatsink only setups... everything uses external PSUs without fans (bricks) so there's no air moving at all in any of them... passive enough for ya?









My Streacom HTPC:


The NUC builds are using these cases:


Regardless of whether or not you describe the buoyancy of hot air as it 'rising' or 'floating' on a denser body of cold air... the fact remains that, within a body of air - cool, denser air 'falls' and hotter, less dense air 'rises'. I'm perfectly fine with the 'floating' description as that's more easily identified as the behavior of a hot air balloon, but seriously... it's perfectly fine to describe convection in air as hot air rising... at least to 99% of people.


----------



## Mega Man

And that's fine, as it is passive, however once you put a fan in there my statement is true. No air should go where you dont want it to.


----------



## NE0XY

I'm gonna be rebuilding my system in the upcoming month or so, and it got me thinking if I wanted to change how I currently have the fans set up. Currently I have 2 fans pulling in air from the front and 1 in the rear (I/O) exhausting. Then in the top of the case I have 4 fans on a radiator pulling air in. What would be best, to have those 4 fans pulling air in through the radiator, potentially heating up the air in the case, or having the fans exhaust through the top of the case, drawing air from the inside?
Thanks


----------



## jlakai

M3


----------



## jlakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Anyone know what screws the reservoir mounting plates use?


M3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm gonna be rebuilding my system in the upcoming month or so, and it got me thinking if I wanted to change how I currently have the fans set up.1. *Currently I have 2 fans pulling in air from the front and 1 in the rear (I/O) exhausting.* Then in the 2. *top of the case I have 4 fans on a radiator pulling air in.* What would be best, to have those 4 fans pulling air in through the radiator, potentially heating up the air in the case, or having the fans exhaust through the top of the case, drawing air from the inside?
> Thanks


1. Leave the Same.

2. Leave the Same. You are taking in the "Coolest" air from the exterior of the case. You have an exhaust fan in the rear of the case for a reason.

TCO


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 1. Leave the Same.
> 
> 2. Leave the Same. You are taking in the "Coolest" air from the exterior of the case. You have an exhaust fan in the rear of the case for a reason.
> 
> TCO


Thanks =)

Although I like the look of having the fans facing the interior this will be easier =P


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm gonna be rebuilding my system in the upcoming month or so, and it got me thinking if I wanted to change how I currently have the fans set up. Currently I have 2 fans pulling in air from the front and 1 in the rear (I/O) exhausting. Then in the top of the case I have 4 fans on a radiator pulling air in. *What would be best, to have those 4 fans pulling air in through the radiator, potentially heating up the air in the case, or having the fans exhaust through the top of the case, drawing air from the inside?*
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Thanks =)
> 
> Although I like the look of having the fans facing the interior this will be easier =P


No problem, but remember what the question was about: Functionality over aesthetics.

TCO


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No problem, but remember what the question was about: Functionality over aesthetics.
> 
> TCO


Yes, agree =)

But out of curiosity, how badly would it mess things upp if I went the other way, i.e having the fans exhaust?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No problem, but remember what the question was about: Functionality over aesthetics.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, agree =)
> 
> But out of curiosity, how badly would it mess things upp if I went the other way, i.e having the fans exhaust?
Click to expand...

The result of using Form (aesthetics) over Function:


Spoiler: Spoiler!


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> The result of using Form (aesthetics) over Function:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


haha =D


----------



## IT Diva

Ohhhh,

Damn, I've been doxxed . . .


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Ohhhh,
> 
> Damn, I've been doxxed . . .


Nice try... I've seen your builds... you'd have hit the first step and said "Well, f-this... we're modding this dress immediately" and pulled out a bag of tools from some hidden location and gone to work.









Either that, or you'd have figured out a way to put a stair climbing robot in the hem of the dress which was activated upon reaching the stairs... with RGB LEDs no less.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Ohhhh,
> 
> Damn, I've been doxxed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try... I've seen your builds... you'd have hit the first step and said "Well, f-this... we're modding this dress immediately" and pulled out a bag of tools from some hidden location and gone to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or you'd have figured out a way to put a stair climbing robot in the hem of the dress which was activated upon reaching the stairs... with RGB LEDs infinity mirrors no less.
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## dukester34

Hi all couple questions, on my build I have a SLI confirued on ROG 10th anniversary board. I need a new nicer SLI bridge can one of you link a sli bridge I bought the wrong one and don't want to do that again. also staring at my build I don't like the routing of the tubing. I am going to take the video loop and drop it out of res to the bottom and run it up into video cards from under opinions please .

ty


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I have mine :
> - Back 120 as intake
> - Front 360 as intake
> - Top 480 as outtake in push/pull
> 
> This way you create more preasure and all the dust is my filters.


OK so 2 as intake : how to you handle dust ? do you use filters ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Static pressure is not dictated by how many fans in vs out, or location.
> 
> I can have 15 fans out and 1 in. And still have positive pressure, in most cases location does not matter.
> 
> People need to come to the understanding, air goes where "i" want it, hot air does not rise. I push it here or there.
> 
> That said a straight line is best, air does not like to turn


in your case, did you put your rad as intake or exhaust ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> What will happen with your plan is those rads as outs, will have to pull air through the rads, they need air in the case to do that. Your 1 fan is not going to provide enough air, so they will pull air through every hole, every crack, and your case will be a dust haven.


how did you do yours ?

do you use the big Decimflex filters ? this seems quite convenient, for the top and bottom chamber sides...


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> OK so 2 as intake : how to you handle dust ? do you use filters ?


Only way to keep dust to respectable levels - Also depends on your environment. If your room has a lot of airborne dust particles to start with, then these just get sucked in to your system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> do you use the big Decimflex filters ? this seems quite convenient, for the top and bottom chamber sides...


Most of the Caselabs cases can support Demciflex filters on the inside of their panels. I run them on the insides of my SMA8 and would not be without them.

While they do reduce airflow, they can't be beat in the amount of dust they prevent entering the system.

Custom ordered sizes to suit the insides of the removable panels for my SMA8. Filters only installed on intake (top & side) panels - exhaust panels left blank of course.


----------



## Jubijub

Thanks for your answer, I'll go with those filters.

Out of curiosity : are those magnetic ?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Out of curiosity : are those magnetic ?


Yes, although Caselabs cases are aluminium..









Demciflex provide a stick-on magnetic strip which is stuck to the case and the filter (which also has a corresponding magnetic strip already stuck on from manufacture) is simply attracted to the magnetic strip.

In the first photo you can see the magnetic strip which is stuck to the panel.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yes, although Caselabs cases are aluminium..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demciflex provide a stick-on magnetic strip which is stuck to the case and the filter (which also has a corresponding magnetic strip already stuck on from manufacture) is simply attracted to the magnetic strip.
> 
> In the first photo you can see the magnetic strip which is stuck to the panel.


perfect, thank you !

Question about the 4.120 rad mount : If I want to mount the rad with fans above, pushing air inwards, how am I supposed to mount this ?
My M4 screws don't seem long enough to go through the fan, the case, and grip the rad


----------



## Revan654

Quic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> perfect, thank you !
> 
> Question about the 4.120 rad mount : If I want to mount the rad with fans above, pushing air inwards, how am I supposed to mount this ?
> My M4 screws don't seem long enough to go through the fan, the case, and grip the rad


You need longer screws. Between 32 to 35mm. Most companies sell screws up to 30mm. Anything above that your going to have to order from somewhere else.

I think only Hardware Labs have multiple options in sizes for M4.

Link: https://mnpctech.com/screws-anodized-m3-m4-30mm-35mm-40mm-red-blue-green-gold-ek-alphacool-hardwarelabs-corsair-xspc/pc-radiator-screws-anodized-socket-head-machine-red-blue-green-gold-black-silver-m3-m4-alphacool-ek-xspc-bix-hwlabs/pc-radiator-screws-en.html

There going to be a bit more money since there High Quality stainless Steel Screws.


----------



## Jubijub

Thanks Revan


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Question about the 4.120 rad mount : If I want to mount the rad with fans above, pushing air inwards, how am I supposed to mount this ?
> My M4 screws don't seem long enough to go through the fan, the case, and grip the rad


I have some 32 mm and some 34 mm M4 rad screws in my build that I found here HobbyKing


----------



## JR23

Hey all, i'm certainly very new to these parts of the forum! An idea came about for a very aluminum focused build and Bullet's seemed like the best fit just from their simple construction and orientation. The BX8 rumors initially sounded perfect so I was about to just wait for that but then talk of optical drives and random fan mounts etc really put me off, so I decided it would be faster to make a BH7 just a little bigger and mess around with that instead. Ordered it on the 4th July from bestcase and it arrived on the 14th, I know they got a little poor rep but they came through just fine, way less stressful than dealing with UK customs. It's still quite early on, nearly have all the parts now and just starting to plan things out, anyway, project link and some pics!

ALUMIA by JR23
































































JR


----------



## Tlow

sexy


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> Hey all, i'm certainly very new to these parts of the forum! An idea came about for a very aluminum focused build and Bullet's seemed like the best fit just from their simple construction and orientation. The BX8 rumors initially sounded perfect so I was about to just wait for that but then talk of optical drives and random fan mounts etc really put me off, so I decided it would be faster to make a BH7 just a little bigger and mess around with that instead. Ordered it on the 4th July from bestcase and it arrived on the 14th, I know they got a little poor rep but they came through just fine, way less stressful than dealing with UK customs. It's still quite early on, nearly have all the parts now and just starting to plan things out, anyway, project link and some pics!
> 
> JR


Nice...what lighting are you using ?


----------



## Proteus375

Just joined the club, got a gunmetal grey STH10!


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> Hey all, i'm certainly very new to these parts of the forum! An idea came about for a very aluminum focused build and Bullet's seemed like the best fit just from their simple construction and orientation. The BX8 rumors initially sounded perfect so I was about to just wait for that but then talk of optical drives and random fan mounts etc really put me off, so I decided it would be faster to make a BH7 just a little bigger and mess around with that instead. Ordered it on the 4th July from bestcase and it arrived on the 14th, I know they got a little poor rep but they came through just fine, way less stressful than dealing with UK customs. It's still quite early on, nearly have all the parts now and just starting to plan things out, anyway, project link and some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


I love these new blocks, they look amazing. These are the new aluminium right? From EK Fluid Gaming -- gaming series?


----------



## Jubijub

it is a 2x140, right ? how will you handle the noise with 2x GPU + 1 CPU heating that think ?


----------



## khemist

Would guess there will be an external rad connected.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proteus375*
> 
> Just joined the club, got a gunmetal grey STH10!
> ]


That's nice man. I'm still waiting for my STH10 accessories to arrive. It's a nice case!


----------



## PSH1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yes, although Caselabs cases are aluminium..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demciflex provide a stick-on magnetic strip which is stuck to the case and the filter (which also has a corresponding magnetic strip already stuck on from manufacture) is simply attracted to the magnetic strip.
> 
> In the first photo you can see the magnetic strip which is stuck to the panel.


Do you special order these for internal installation? Or do they have these pre-cut? I have an SM8. I want it just like yours for the top 120.4. I guess I'll have to figure out something else for an internal install on the front 120.3 flexbay.


----------



## Revan654

ModMyMods
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PSH1138*
> 
> Do you special order these for internal installation? Or do they have these pre-cut? I have an SM8. I want it just like yours for the top 120.4. I guess I'll have to figure out something else for an internal install on the front 120.3 flexbay.


Here is the complete kit for SM8: http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-4-piece-set-for-caselabs-merlin-sm8.html

You will need to order extra filter for flex bay.


----------



## PSH1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> ModMyMods
> Here is the complete kit for SM8: http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-4-piece-set-for-caselabs-merlin-sm8.html
> 
> You will need to order extra filter for flex bay.


Very cool, thank you. I see that the metallic strip comes with them as well.

And to answer my own question, in case anyone else needs these:
120.3 FlexBay filter
120.4 FlexBay filter


----------



## Craigk19

Okay ive got a serious question to ask you guys that instead of getting responses to I'm going to link a Straw Poll to vote for it. I wont be buying my new components until Black Friday/Cyber Monday so im still a ways out but i cant decided on what route to go. i want the X299 with the 7800x because i think the quad ram set up of dims on both sides on the cpu would look great in the custom loop. but the skylake x processors seem to run hot have a lot of power draw as well. or the 1700x from amd not a fan of any of their x370 boards or the way their water blocks look. as well as not a 100% the Vengeance LED RGB 3000mhz will pair with it and play nice. difference in the two setup price is about $150 and im okay with that not a deal breaker for me. Which of the two set up would you pick i would replace the TIM on the 7800x to hopefully make that hot beast not have stupid temps


----------



## clarifiante

what is going on with caselabs in terms of the customer support team, first i've gone through with jason who left, there was no follow up or notification (until i checked overclock.net forums). i then initiated with cs-reply again and got assigned to kevin. i just found he has left as well, because there was no notification i had not realised that my custom request and had not reached the downstream team correctly and now i am dealing with the repercussions of that lull in communication.

i want to say that caselabs has impeccable customer support WHEN it is still around BUT there is no notification if a rep has left and there is NO continuation of customer cases from the left that rep to the new rep in charge. are they using CRM from the stone ages? how can it be this bad with relatively light volume of emails (compared to amazon.com)?


----------



## DarthBaggins

well I think I've finally decided on my next case, since it has to be able to be mobile, fit mATX/ATX boards, and watercooling friendly. So I'm going to be ordering a GunMetal BH7 with handles, it hits all the marks on my checklist of portability and small footprint over-all. Would have loved a s5 but in the end the handles on the Bullet series won me over, also was looking at some Fractal and LianLi cases but would rather get another CaseLabs - this time will be buying new rather than 2nd hand like my m8 (that I will not part with unless someone gives me a hard to pass up offer for it). Do hope to tear it down to make a two tone GunMetal/White version too.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> what is going on with caselabs in terms of the customer support team, first i've gone through with jason who left, there was no follow up or notification (until i checked overclock.net forums). i then initiated with cs-reply again and got assigned to kevin. i just found he has left as well, because there was no notification i had not realised that my custom request and had not reached the downstream team correctly and now i am dealing with the repercussions of that lull in communication.
> 
> i want to say that caselabs has impeccable customer support WHEN it is still around BUT there is no notification if a rep has left and there is NO continuation of customer cases from the left that rep to the new rep in charge. are they using CRM from the stone ages? how can it be this bad with relatively light volume of emails (compared to amazon.com)?


They have mentioned staff changes, and other things, like machinery issues, investors, etc. in their restructuring.

I certainly realize they have gone through hell lately, and are working very hard to get things back on track.

I have a relatively small order for some S8 and S8 Pedestal parts that I ordered back on May 9th.
I really had hoped to get the parts by July, to get my S8 rebuild done. The peak of summer is here, and I need to get my loop going again.
But there has been no word from anyone on any kind of ETA, and I feel it would just be a waste of time to bother contacting them about it.

So I wait.................

Edit:
Actually, my builder-assistant and I are BOTH waiting, lol.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Nice...what lighting are you using ?


Just a simple softbox in these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I love these new blocks, they look amazing. These are the new aluminium right? From EK Fluid Gaming -- gaming series?


Yes, all aluminum nvidia pascal blocks, a very interesting solution to use an extrusion which certainly distinguishes them well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> it is a 2x140, right ? how will you handle the noise with 2x GPU + 1 CPU heating that think ?


The BH7 is just 2x 120mm I think, I didn't pay attention to the top mount as I don't intend to keep it, it would cover too much and i'd like it to be usable with no top at all. I'm going to put a 240 or 360 into the base, next to the PSU as well as the 240mm in the front. So i'll definitely be extending it's length with a new clam shell, keeping the motherboard tray and it's side mountings just keeping all that stuff toward the rear. I need at least 20mm to fit the front fans, maybe a bit more to do neat tubing.

Also i'll be throwing some efficiency and sophistication at it too, Aquaero's, Noctua iPPC F12's and the SE240 A's certainly aren't poor rads. De-lidded 7700k and 1080Ti's aren't that heavy on power. My Titan XP runs happily on a single 120mm rad with F12 at 900RPM so I think this will work out safe, i'm not hell bent on crazy delta's but yeah quietness is a big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Would guess there will be an external rad connected.


No no nooo, i'm not a bout that scene. Maybe it will end up larger BH7.5 maybe but everything will end up inside for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> well I think I've finally decided on my next case, since it has to be able to be mobile, fit mATX/ATX boards, and watercooling friendly. So I'm going to be ordering a GunMetal BH7 with handles, it hits all the marks on my checklist of portability and small footprint over-all. Would have loved a s5 but in the end the handles on the Bullet series won me over, also was looking at some Fractal and LianLi cases but would rather get another CaseLabs - this time will be buying new rather than 2nd hand like my m8 (that I will not part with unless someone gives me a hard to pass up offer for it). Do hope to tear it down to make a two tone GunMetal/White version too.


It's not super friendly, many places to fit a 240 but not all at the same time if that makes sense. Ignoring E-ATX you could easily easily fit a 240 to the removable HDD plate and another in the roof, stick to a short PSU and sit a pump in-front of that and tube it all up without changing much at all. The BX8 was set to be so much more usable in that regard without a big compromise. Anyway! The BH4/7 is for sure the only Caselabs I could fall in love with and the conversation of 'could I just squeeze this' is way more exciting than anything anyone's ever said about the STH10 to me









JR


----------



## emsj86

For those putting filters on from demci how do you put one in on the flex bay. I can put one there but than I would need to break my loop down to get to it. Or I can put it on the outside which I think would like bad. Are there any other options ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> Just a simple softbox in these.
> Yes, all aluminum nvidia pascal blocks, a very interesting solution to use an extrusion which certainly distinguishes them well.
> The BH7 is just 2x 120mm I think, I didn't pay attention to the top mount as I don't intend to keep it, it would cover too much and i'd like it to be usable with no top at all. I'm going to put a 240 or 360 into the base, next to the PSU as well as the 240mm in the front. So i'll definitely be extending it's length with a new clam shell, keeping the motherboard tray and it's side mountings just keeping all that stuff toward the rear. I need at least 20mm to fit the front fans, maybe a bit more to do neat tubing.
> 
> Also i'll be throwing some efficiency and sophistication at it too, Aquaero's, Noctua iPPC F12's and the SE240 A's certainly aren't poor rads. De-lidded 7700k and 1080Ti's aren't that heavy on power. My Titan XP runs happily on a single 120mm rad with F12 at 900RPM so I think this will work out safe, i'm not hell bent on crazy delta's but yeah quietness is a big deal.
> No no nooo, i'm not a bout that scene. Maybe it will end up larger BH7.5 maybe but everything will end up inside for sure.
> It's not super friendly, many places to fit a 240 but not all at the same time if that makes sense. Ignoring E-ATX you could easily easily fit a 240 to the removable HDD plate and another in the roof, stick to a short PSU and sit a pump in-front of that and tube it all up without changing much at all. The BX8 was set to be so much more usable in that regard without a big compromise. Anyway! The BH4/7 is for sure the only Caselabs I could fall in love with and the conversation of 'could I just squeeze this' is way more exciting than anything anyone's ever said about the STH10 to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Really all I need is a 240 & 120 and my shtuff is covered even with OC's while running [email protected] I was thinking of switching to a EVGA 750G3 due to their size also, since I want to move my v850 as a back up PSU or use it in another build. I move twice to 3 times a year for work plus do monthly LAN events. I plan on moving to all SSD's soon as I've moved my OS to a 960 EVO 500GB, just waiting for 1TB + to dip in price some more so I can snag a few to run in RAID 0 or 5


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> what is going on with caselabs in terms of the customer support team, first i've gone through with jason who left, there was no follow up or notification (until i checked overclock.net forums). i then initiated with cs-reply again and got assigned to kevin. i just found he has left as well, because there was no notification i had not realised that my custom request and had not reached the downstream team correctly and now i am dealing with the repercussions of that lull in communication.
> 
> i want to say that caselabs has impeccable customer support WHEN it is still around BUT there is no notification if a rep has left and there is NO continuation of customer cases from the left that rep to the new rep in charge. are they using CRM from the stone ages? how can it be this bad with relatively light volume of emails (compared to amazon.com)?


Sorry for any trouble. Let me catch you up on things.

Jason and Kevin have both left as you already stated. Our new CSR is Travis, and he can be reached at [email protected] We are very close to having new forum rep which will hopefully be announced by the end of this week or beginning of next week.

Unfortunately with so much transitioning there were some issues with information being passed along. It is however something we are working through, and I don't expect it to be a problem for much longer.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Dude!! I can't wait to see this unfold


----------



## Proteus375

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> That's nice man. I'm still waiting for my STH10 accessories to arrive. It's a nice case!


Thanks....still waiting on the second half of my order to arrive so I can really get to work on my build. Should be here by Monday so really looking forward to it!


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Sorry for any trouble. Let me catch you up on things.
> 
> Jason and Kevin have both left as you already stated. Our new CSR is Travis, and he can be reached at [email protected] We are very close to having new forum rep which will hopefully be announced by the end of this week or beginning of next week.
> 
> Unfortunately with so much transitioning there were some issues with information being passed along. It is however something we are working through, and I don't expect it to be a problem for much longer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


thanks and good to hear you'll be improving the process, i'll follow up with travis directly. i hope we can work out a resolution


----------



## PSH1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> For those putting filters on from demci how do you put one in on the flex bay. I can put one there but than I would need to break my loop down to get to it. Or I can put it on the outside which I think would like bad. Are there any other options ?


You'll have to pull the FlexBay out to install the magnetic strip. My other idea was to buy these:
PVC dust filters

And use nylon spacers on the interior fans so that the filters were closer to the front of the bay, and not sitting right on top of the fans.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Okay ive got a serious question to ask you guys that instead of getting responses to I'm going to link a Straw Poll to vote for it. I wont be buying my new components until Black Friday/Cyber Monday so im still a ways out but i cant decided on what route to go. i want the X299 with the 7800x because i think the quad ram set up of dims on both sides on the cpu would look great in the custom loop. but the skylake x processors seem to run hot have a lot of power draw as well. or the 1700x from amd not a fan of any of their x370 boards or the way their water blocks look. as well as not a 100% the Vengeance LED RGB 3000mhz will pair with it and play nice. difference in the two setup price is about $150 and im okay with that not a deal breaker for me. Which of the two set up would you pick i would replace the TIM on the 7800x to hopefully make that hot beast not have stupid temps


Why not wait to see AMD's threadripper that will be releasing in a few weeks? I will be picking it up once my caselabs accessories arrive. I just delidded my 6700k over the weekend and while it is very easy with the delid tool I'm not comfortable delidding an expensive CPU. All signs point to it beating the 7900x comfortably in multithreaded tasks and "possibly" singlethreaded as well.

On a side note, I just sent my STH10 to my local powdercoater to get it powdercoated. Will only be doing the outside panels as I want to have the black interior. Went with this color and I'm pretty stoked to see the outcome.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Why not wait to see AMD's threadripper that will be releasing in a few weeks? I will be picking it up once my caselabs accessories arrive. I just delidded my 6700k over the weekend and while it is very easy with the delid tool I'm not comfortable delidding an expensive CPU. All signs point to it beating the 7900x comfortably in multithreaded tasks and "possibly" singlethreaded as well.
> 
> On a side note, I just sent my STH10 to my local powdercoater to get it powdercoated. Will only be doing the outside panels as I want to have the black interior. Went with this color and I'm pretty stoked to see the outcome.


I hope so, though I am less than convinced yet.

Seeing Ryzen hit a 4ghz wall and we already know that 7900x hits 5ghz with ease, even if they are the same clock for clock, with AMD pulling ahead, that clock difference is ALOT. The true test will be if TR can overcome that wall.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I hope so, though I am less than convinced yet.
> 
> Seeing Ryzen hit a 4ghz wall and we already know that 7900x hits 5ghz with ease, even if they are the same clock for clock, with AMD pulling ahead, that clock difference is ALOT. The true test will be if TR can overcome that wall.


Don't really want to turn this into a AMD vs Intel thread but although the 7900x is a great OC chip, the cost is crazy and the thermals, power draw and bad TIM is a complete turn off for me. From what I've seen only people who have delidded it and on a custom loop can push it to 5Ghz so that doesn't really constitute "hitting 5ghz with ease". Not to mention it has lesser PCI-e lanes. If TR has slightly lower ST performance, it doesn't really bother me as I game at 4k and 1440p ultrawide and use my PC for other non-gaming activities where MT performance is more important.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Don't really want to turn this into a AMD vs Intel thread but although the 7900x is a great OC chip, the cost is crazy and the thermals, power draw and bad TIM is a complete turn off for me. From what I've seen only people who have delidded it and on a custom loop can push it to 5Ghz so that doesn't really constitute "hitting 5ghz with ease". Not to mention it has lesser PCI-e lanes. If TR has slightly lower ST performance, it doesn't really bother me as I game at 4k and 1440p ultrawide and use my PC for other non-gaming activities where MT performance is more important.


Custom loop, yes, to handle those beast temps lol.

Delid, no, go read the reviews lol, Every single review chip has hit 5ghz with less than Intel recommend max voltage, with the IHS on, every one (well everyone that I have seen). If out of the 5-6 reviews I have seen all of them have chips that hit, 5ghz, that is with ease, basically every 7900x will hit 5ghz, whether you can cool that is another matter. Delidded people should be hitting more than 5ghz.

I am not knocking Thread ripper at all, just saying the statement was "All signs point to it beating the 7900x comfortably in multithreaded tasks and "possibly" singlethreaded as well." I do not think that will be the case is all.

Price, Heat, ect ect, none of that matters to that statement. Those things do not make it faster than the 7900x.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> On a side note, I just sent my STH10 to my local powdercoater to get it powdercoated. Will only be doing the outside panels as I want to have the black interior. Went with this color and I'm pretty stoked to see the outcome.


Erm, back to the subject of this thread, CaseLabs!









That color is going to look fantastic on the STH10!
I haven't seen any powdercoated cases in such a nice custom finish.

What do they call that, is it like a black-speckled blue?

Looking forward to seeing the finished photos.


----------



## iamjanco

^ +1.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Erm, back to the subject of this thread, CaseLabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color is going to look fantastic on the STH10!
> I haven't seen any powdercoated cases in such a nice custom finish.
> 
> What do they call that, is it like a black-speckled blue?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished photos.


The color is candy blue over silver vein. It's a 2 stage color where they apply the silver vein first and then candy blue on top.
I think it will look fantastic as well with the black interior contrasting the blue.
It should be done by next week or possibly the week after that. Will post pics when it's done, might have to do a build log also


----------



## Guest

I'm just going to leave this here too


----------



## Mega Man

Ok new cases. You gonna bring back the old ones?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ok new cases. You gonna bring back the old ones?


No. Old cases are discontinued because of low sales volume. If the sales volume is too low there is no reason it continue manufacturing it.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here too


That's hot. Is that the BH7?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> That's hot. Is that the BH7?


Count the slots ; )


----------



## hebrewbacon

Oh man! Nice


----------



## Mega Man

Meh no need sorry but sff needs to die

Besides it has a 5.25 slot

Where's the secondary motherboard tray we were promised for the thw10?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Count the slots ; )


 So guess I'll have to go with the BH8 then


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Erm, back to the subject of this thread, CaseLabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color is going to look fantastic on the STH10!
> I haven't seen any powdercoated cases in such a nice custom finish.
> 
> What do they call that, is it like a black-speckled blue?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is candy blue over silver vein. It's a 2 stage color where they apply the silver vein first and then candy blue on top.
> I think it will look fantastic as well with the black interior contrasting the blue.
> It should be done by next week or possibly the week after that. Will post pics when it's done, might have to do a build log also
Click to expand...

You've certainly got access to a good powder coating shop.

That will be a really unique finish.

Going to mark this on my calendar.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> That's hot. Is that the BH7?
> 
> 
> 
> Count the slots ; )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That case is trying to tear me away from my S8, lol.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> The color is candy blue over silver vein. It's a 2 stage color where they apply the silver vein first and then candy blue on top.
> I think it will look fantastic as well with the black interior contrasting the blue.
> It should be done by next week or possibly the week after that. Will post pics when it's done, might have to do a build log also


Same color as my bike.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Is that just candy blue though? I don't see the vein pattern on it.
Nice bike also. I ride a Victory Octane


----------



## Jubijub

hello everyone,

can anyone confirm the models of the quick disconnect spades for the wires plugged to the reset/power switches ?


Revan suggested those ( http://www.mouser.ch/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=1252virtualkey53400000virtualkey534-1252 ) but :
- the power and reset switch use different sizes
- The sizes I've measured :
* Power switch : stub is roughly 8mm long by 2,5 wide
* Reset switch : stub is roughtly 6mm long by 1,5 wide
* externaly, both spades seem to be roughtly 8mm long by 4mm wide.

I don't understand what to make with these dimensions vs the 2.8 mm x 0.5 mm from the data sheet. The 2.8 is probably my 2.5 measurement, but what about the 0.5 vs 8 or 6mm long ?


----------



## TUFinside

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Same color as my bike.






Nice bike !


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh no need sorry but sff needs to die
> 
> Besides it has a 5.25 slot
> 
> Where's the secondary motherboard tray we were promised for the thw10?


Not everyone wants a 100lb rig they need a friend to help move. SFF will only get more popular since SLI is dying in the gaming world. ITX boards are now coming with Quad channel SO-DIMMs (probably standard DIMM in the future) and 2 M.2 slots. Why not have a smaller rig and still get great preformance? Im all for overkill but my 2x240 ITX build runs barely hotter than most 3 or 4 rad CL configs now a days. With the low wattage of the new architecture of gpu/cpu sets the need to dissipate an ungodly amount of heat is gone and the need for a overkill loop is starting to do the same.

I like ATX builds and SFF builds.. SFF just seems a bit more practical today with how low the power consumption of new components are.

These are all my opinions and justifications


----------



## dukester34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> The color is candy blue over silver vein. It's a 2 stage color where they apply the silver vein first and then candy blue on top.
> I think it will look fantastic as well with the black interior contrasting the blue.
> It should be done by next week or possibly the week after that. Will post pics when it's done, might have to do a build log also


you will def have TO DO A BUILD LOG...love the color thanks for the ideas


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Is that just candy blue though? I don't see the vein pattern on it.
> Nice bike also. I ride a Victory Octane


Just candy blue. First layer is a silver base with sparkles. Than the blue goes over top. In real life it had a lot of sparkle shine to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Where's the secondary motherboard tray we were promised for the thw10?


@Kevin_CL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh no need sorry but sff needs to die
> 
> Besides it has a 5.25 slot
> 
> Where's the secondary motherboard tray we were promised for the thw10?
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone wants a 100lb rig they need a friend to help move. SFF will only get more popular since SLI is dying in the gaming world. ITX boards are now coming with Quad channel SO-DIMMs (probably standard DIMM in the future) and 2 M.2 slots. Why not have a smaller rig and still get great preformance? Im all for overkill but my 2x240 ITX build runs barely hotter than most 3 or 4 rad CL configs now a days. With the low wattage of the new architecture of gpu/cpu sets the need to dissipate an ungodly amount of heat is gone and the need for a overkill loop is starting to do the same.
> 
> I like ATX builds and SFF builds.. SFF just seems a bit more practical today with how low the power consumption of new components are.
> 
> These are all my opinions and justifications
Click to expand...

they already have it, it is called a tablet.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Kevin_CL
> they already have it, it is called a tablet.


Dunno, it seems there ought to be some middle ground between an S8 and a tablet







My BH4 "Green Hornet" would blow the doors off any tablet and yet it's a very simple SFF build









Lots of stuff in the pipeline (now that I've been taken off my leash - LOL!







) so sit back, relax and something interesting might come along


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Kevin_CL
> they already have it, it is called a tablet.


Lets race a bike and a motorcycle.. Hell, it should be fair.. Their both bikes, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Dunno, it seems there ought to be some middle ground between an S8 and a tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BH4 "Green Hornet" would blow the doors off any tablet and yet it's a very simple SFF build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff in the pipeline (now that I've been taken off my leash - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so sit back, relax and something interesting might come along


I'm ready to see the middle ground between the S3 and the BH4







I did my last build in an Ncase and ultimately came back to the S3 because I wasn't satisfied with the thermals. If only there was a medium between this..


----------



## Mega Man

Sff is near useless. Unless workstations builds

It constrains builds.

S3 for life


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Lets race a bike and a motorcycle.. Hell, it should be fair.. Their both bikes, right?
> I'm ready to see the middle ground between the S3 and the BH4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my last build in an Ncase and ultimately came back to the S3 because I wasn't satisfied with the thermals. *If only there was a medium between this.*.


Compact splash


----------



## zeroibis

Problem with itx is your not going to fit enough phases on there for the power. Also the growing sockets from some chips simply eat up a lot of the board. Two m.2 slots sounds good today but yesterday 4 sata ports was like wow and today people have 6-10 ports. The big boards got that big space to add all those nice things the future brings and it takes time for those things to filter down to itx, always has and always will. This is why itx is always going to be a smaller part of the market, they are fun for the novelty but often comes with to many handicaps for the price.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Compact splash


Yes! But I was thinking more a long the lines of a Caselabs chassis


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Problem with itx is your not going to fit enough phases on there for the power. Also the growing sockets from some chips simply eat up a lot of the board. Two m.2 slots sounds good today but yesterday 4 sata ports was like wow and today people have 6-10 ports. The big boards got that big space to add all those nice things the future brings and it takes time for those things to filter down to itx, always has and always will. This is why itx is always going to be a smaller part of the market, they are fun for the novelty but often comes with to many handicaps for the price.


+12.

Yep, 12 when 1-11 isn't good enough

Matx is about the smallest I want to go, non htpc

Not to mention server boards ate usually matx.

I Really want a dual board matx caselabs.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Problem with itx is your not going to fit enough phases on there for the power. Also the growing sockets from some chips simply eat up a lot of the board. Two m.2 slots sounds good today but yesterday 4 sata ports was like wow and today people have 6-10 ports. The big boards got that big space to add all those nice things the future brings and it takes time for those things to filter down to itx, always has and always will. This is why itx is always going to be a smaller part of the market, they are fun for the novelty but often comes with to many handicaps for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> +12.
> 
> Yep, 12 when 1-11 isn't good enough
> 
> Matx is about the smallest I want to go, non htpc
> 
> Not to mention server boards ate usually matx.
> 
> *I Really want a dual board matx caselabs*.
Click to expand...

Spent the last couple months reorganizing, renovating, and revamping my shop area and the build room . . finally almost everything on wheels now. . . . . wayyyyy more work than anyone near my age should be doing in the summer heat . . . but just one more new ceiling fan to hang tomorrow, and it's time to play.

The coolest thing of all though, . . . I did finally buy a tig welder, so that stretched S8 that supports 560 sized rads that I've always pondered in the back of my senile mind, may finally inch its way front and center.

With a tig rig and enough air and power tools, anything is possible . . . now to start saving for that CNC I've been drooling over . . .





















Darlene


----------



## Mega Man

diva...... i hate you, in a good way !~

make it happen.

what i think i will do is use my TH10 and make that into my servers ( freenas/pfsense ) and DIY a S3 mobo board in place ( i have MATX, but in free space for a pfsense build ( total of 3 network- 1 ipmi 1 lan 1 wan ) i figure that will support it without issue ..... i hope - otherwise i have 2 psus and 32 standard* HDD spots

( standard = without modding..... with modding.... limitless opportunities !


----------



## Iceman2733

I hate you all that have multiple cases...lol just kidding (under voice no really do hahahaha)

I have been thinking I want THW10 and been trying to find one for sale, found some on eBay wth are people thinking $4999.99 for the case and even for the STH10 $4999.99 and $5999.99.....


----------



## Mega Man

Save up, take your time, you will get there too


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +12.
> 
> Yep, 12 when 1-11 isn't good enough
> 
> Matx is about the smallest I want to go, non htpc
> 
> Not to mention server boards ate usually matx.
> 
> *I Really want a dual board matx caselabs.*


I love my S3 ITX - and find dual M.2 to be perfectly sufficient at least for workstation duties. So I don't totally agree with that +12... however I'll give a +12 of my own on that last part... so +24? for a dual MATX CL case!

Actually, I'd love even more to see a pedestal sized modular stackable case... if you could have like 3 of them - two configured with either ITX or MATX motherboards, dual radiators on the sides, and then one in the middle for all the drives, PSU's and pumps for both systems. Windowed fronts for the ones with systems... and a 6 flex bay (two side by side) setup in the middle for controllers/displays, optical drives, or hot-swap frames.









Plus you could use a single unit to make a nice CL HTPC setup. Ah one can dream.


----------



## zeroibis

Thank you all for the help earlier with the questions I had about the AQ mounting.

I have now officially started my build and have created a thread for it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1635072/caselabs-s8s-build-megumin

This is my first Case Labs build and I am very excited.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Problem with itx is your not going to fit enough phases on there for the power. Also the growing sockets from some chips simply eat up a lot of the board. Two m.2 slots sounds good today but yesterday 4 sata ports was like wow and today people have 6-10 ports. The big boards got that big space to add all those nice things the future brings and it takes time for those things to filter down to itx, always has and always will. This is why itx is always going to be a smaller part of the market, they are fun for the novelty but often comes with to many handicaps for the price.


Very much this. I built my rig more as a joke than a serious effort at building small, and I have to say, you can feel the limits. It wasn't so much I couldn't do what I wanted at the time (Though in hindsight, I should have done at least mATX in a BH4), but there isn't anything more I can really do with this machine upgrade wise.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Spent the last couple months reorganizing, renovating, and revamping my shop area and the build room . . finally almost everything on wheels now. . . . . wayyyyy more work than anyone near my age should be doing in the summer heat . . . but just one more new ceiling fan to hang tomorrow, and it's time to play.
> 
> The coolest thing of all though, . . . I did finally buy a tig welder, so that stretched S8 that supports 560 sized rads that I've always pondered in the back of my senile mind, may finally inch its way front and center.
> 
> With a tig rig and enough air and power tools, anything is possible . . . now to start saving for that CNC I've been drooling over . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


...and a TIG welder, as well







I'm not envious... It's a production line!!!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Spent the last couple months reorganizing, renovating, and revamping my shop area and the build room . . finally almost everything on wheels now. . . . . wayyyyy more work than anyone near my age should be doing in the summer heat . . . but just one more new ceiling fan to hang tomorrow, and it's time to play.
> 
> The coolest thing of all though, . . . I did finally buy a tig welder, so that stretched S8 that supports 560 sized rads that I've always pondered in the back of my senile mind, may finally inch its way front and center.
> 
> With a tig rig and enough air and power tools, anything is possible . . . now to start saving for that CNC I've been drooling over . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


the only thing that came to mind is....


----------



## Kimir

Hmm that vulture in white, pretty.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Spent the last couple months reorganizing, renovating, and revamping my shop area and the build room . . finally almost everything on wheels now. . . . . wayyyyy more work than anyone near my age should be doing in the summer heat . . . but just one more new ceiling fan to hang tomorrow, and it's time to play.
> 
> The coolest thing of all though, . . . I did finally buy a tig welder, so that stretched S8 that supports 560 sized rads that I've always pondered in the back of my senile mind, may finally inch its way front and center.
> 
> With a tig rig and enough air and power tools, anything is possible . . . now to start saving for that CNC I've been drooling over . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


This looks more like a laboratory than a work shop









Nice work area, and can't wait to see what you do with the welder.

Must be hard to decide what to work on lol.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Spent the last couple months reorganizing, renovating, and revamping my shop area and the build room . . finally almost everything on wheels now. . . . . wayyyyy more work than anyone near my age should be doing in the summer heat . . . but just one more new ceiling fan to hang tomorrow, and it's time to play.
> 
> The coolest thing of all though, . . . I did finally buy a tig welder, so that stretched S8 that supports 560 sized rads that I've always pondered in the back of my senile mind, may finally inch its way front and center.
> 
> With a tig rig and enough air and power tools, anything is possible . . . now to start saving for that CNC I've been drooling over . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> This looks more like a laboratory than a work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work area, and can't wait to see what you do with the welder.
> 
> *Must be hard to decide what to work on lol*.
Click to expand...

It's usually based on what I have a creative idea for . . .

Now that I have everything pretty well organized to be able to work, the most important addition that makes working more enjoyable, was to have some tunes.

There's a small computer for the USB3 camera in the microscope at the SMD station, which now that I added some speakers to, cranks out some pretty fair sounds.

First on the agenda though is the little Thermaltake View 27 Snow Edition . . . nothing too fancy, but I need something to replace the old P-35 / Q6600 rig that used to be at that main desk, (which is out of the picture) since I gave it away a couple years back.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +12.
> 
> Yep, 12 when 1-11 isn't good enough
> 
> Matx is about the smallest I want to go, non htpc
> 
> Not to mention server boards ate usually matx.
> 
> *I Really want a dual board matx caselabs.*
> 
> 
> 
> I love my S3 ITX - and find dual M.2 to be perfectly sufficient at least for workstation duties. So I don't totally agree with that +12... however I'll give a +12 of my own on that last part... so +24? for a dual MATX CL case!
> 
> Actually, I'd love even more to see a pedestal sized modular stackable case... if you could have like 3 of them - two configured with either ITX or MATX motherboards, dual radiators on the sides, and then one in the middle for all the drives, PSU's and pumps for both systems. Windowed fronts for the ones with systems... and a 6 flex bay (two side by side) setup in the middle for controllers/displays, optical drives, or hot-swap frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you could use a single unit to make a nice CL HTPC setup. Ah one can dream.
Click to expand...

looks like you agree fully
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sff is near useless. Unless workstations builds
> 
> It constrains builds.
> 
> S3 for life


----------



## Deeptek

Its all a matter of what you are trying to build. You can get great performance out of a ITX rig for gaming. Is it going to house all your media/HTCP/work station/gaming rig? No. But it can accomplish one of those things perfectly and for some people thats all that is needed.

If you are constraining yourself building on the ITX platform then it seems like you are trying to make it something that it is not. For me its all about a powerful rig that I can carry under my arm to and from my destination WITH a custom loop and more rad room than a single 240.

With that said I agree, S3 for life. Love the chassis and for a ITX home build its the perfect case. I am personally looking for something more along the lines of a Compact Splash with teh CL build quality. I live 5 hours away from where I grew up and travel frequently so something small that packs a punch is what im looking for.

The S3 is great and is small for Caselabs standards but I think they are going in the right direction with the Bullet series for their portability. I would have jumped on the Bullet train if its purpose was a bit more custom loop friendly, but it is not. Therefor, I am still in the market for the smallest case to pack in the most powerful and great thermals in a ITX FF.. made by CL..

I cant justify having more than one build so ITX is the most efficient factor at this point in my life. A 6700K at 4.5GHz with a 1080 at 2057MHz hardly seems 'nearly useless'. But I do understand where you are coming from about not giving it the overclocking headroom that a ATX board can provide and that is 100% true.


----------



## TUFinside

Hey CL ! New cases and all are pretty and all but would you honor an order i made 2 months ago for a spare part, i mean it's not even a full case. Saying you will ship it on your mails is not enough ! yes i'm a bit upset...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well the better half has given me the "Green Light" on buying a new case







showed her the BH8 and she approves. Big plus was it's smaller than my M8 lol and portable


----------



## Craigk19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hey CL ! New cases and all are pretty and all but would you honor an order i made 2 months ago for a spare part, i mean it's not even a full case. Saying you will ship it on your mails is not enough ! yes i'm a bit upset...


lol 2 months that's not to bad i was right before the 4 month mark before i got mine you should have done research before ordering and understood the turn around times


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> lol 2 months that's not to bad i was right before the 4 month mark before i got mine you should have done research before ordering and understood the turn around times


I'm not a first timer, I ordered 2 cases and they shipped quickly enough, like i said i my post, it's not a full case, just a spare part. 4 months is not admissible, in this case (pun not originally intended) they should a least suggest a refund.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I'm not a first timer, I ordered 2 cases and they shipped quickly enough, like i said i my post, it's not a full case, just a spare part. 4 months is not admissible, in this case (pun not originally intended) they should a least suggest a refund.


They have made numerous posts about some staff changes taking place and its affecting some times. Go back a few pages and read his latest post.

I really wish OCN would implement a sticky post feature for mods of vendor/and all other threads. It would really help issues like these that get asked every other day.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I'm not a first timer, I ordered 2 cases and they shipped quickly enough, like i said i my post, it's not a full case, just a spare part. 4 months is not admissible, in this case (pun not originally intended) they should a least suggest a refund.


I can understand your frustrations, I'm not a first-timer either, and have an S8 parts order going on to 3 months now.

But we must be patient, CL is going through some tough times. I knew that when I placed my latest order, and accepted that it would be a long wait.

When I was working for a hardware importer, business was great. But they had to move to a new warehouse, and that transition interrupted the order processing significantly.
We worked long hours to tackle the backlog, but we just couldn't keep up with all the orders.
Informing all the customers that were complaining about not getting their orders in time was difficult, trying to explain that there was a huge backlog of orders, so shipping times would be much longer.

But in time we worked it all out, and re-established quick and efficient order shipping, and the company continued to grow.

I'm confident that CL will get things worked out, and look forward to their future success.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> They have made numerous posts about some staff changes taking place and its affecting some times. Go back a few pages and read his latest post.
> 
> I really wish OCN would implement a sticky post feature for mods of vendor/and all other threads. It would really help issues like these that get asked every other day.


I'm aware of the changes occurring at CL, i have been told it's been sorted out, but when they mail me with a shipping date, they must honor their announcement.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I can understand your frustrations, I'm not a first-timer either, and have an S8 parts order going on to 3 months now.
> 
> But we must be patient, CL is going through some tough times. I knew that when I placed my latest order, and accepted that it would be a long wait.
> 
> When I was working for a hardware importer, business was great. But they had to move to a new warehouse, and that transition interrupted the order processing significantly.
> We worked long hours to tackle the backlog, but we just couldn't keep up with all the orders.
> Informing all the customers that were complaining about not getting their orders in time was difficult, trying to explain that there was a huge backlog of orders, so shipping times would be much longer.
> 
> But in time we worked it all out, and re-established quick and efficient order shipping, and the company continued to grow.
> 
> I'm confident that CL will get things worked out, and look forward to their future success.


Thank you for your post, whatever the issues, i am and i will always be a faithful customer of CL, i can't imagine buying a case from another manufacturer, yes, call me a fanboy.


----------



## hebrewbacon

I ordered radiator and flex mount parts for my STH10 in June but don't expect to receive it anytime soon. It sucks since I can't use the case until I receive those parts and I wanted to build the upcoming Threadripper into it but I will just have to wait. I just hope it doesn't come 6 months later in December.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I can understand your frustrations, I'm not a first-timer either, and have an S8 parts order going on to 3 months now.
> 
> But we must be patient, CL is going through some tough times. I knew that when I placed my latest order, and accepted that it would be a long wait.
> 
> When I was working for a hardware importer, business was great. But they had to move to a new warehouse, and that transition interrupted the order processing significantly.
> We worked long hours to tackle the backlog, but we just couldn't keep up with all the orders.
> Informing all the customers that were complaining about not getting their orders in time was difficult, trying to explain that there was a huge backlog of orders, so shipping times would be much longer.
> 
> But in time we worked it all out, and re-established quick and efficient order shipping, and the company continued to grow.
> 
> I'm confident that CL will get things worked out, and look forward to their future success.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your post, whatever the issues, i am and i will always be a faithful customer of CL, i can't imagine buying a case from another manufacturer, yes, call me a fanboy.
Click to expand...

Hey TUF, CL for life for me too!

I popped in to your "Blasphemy" build log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601908/build-log-s8s-blasphemy-an-air-cooled-system-powered-by-xeon/50

That's cool that you're switching the S8S to Gunmetal with black accents!
That is going to look sharp.

And it's refreshing to see your uber air-cooled S8S build. There have been many great air-cooled CL builds done.
I think Jim once posted that their cases are also excellent for air-cooled builds, and they are.

Meanwhile, I'm still figuring out how many 360's I want to stuff into my S8 loop re-build, lol.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Hey TUF, CL for life for me too!
> 
> I popped in to your "Blasphemy" build log.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601908/build-log-s8s-blasphemy-an-air-cooled-system-powered-by-xeon/50
> 
> That's cool that you're switching the S8S to Gunmetal with black accents!
> That is going to look sharp.
> 
> And it's refreshing to see your uber air-cooled S8S build. There have been many great air-cooled CL builds done.
> I think Jim once posted that their cases are also excellent for air-cooled builds, and they are.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still figuring out how many 360's I want to stuff into my S8 loop re-build, lol.


I hear that. I cannot imagine going anywhere else either.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks like you agree fully


LOL yes I guess I do. I didn't see that previous comment when I was catching up on the thread so I only saw the post I quoted which seemed to be saying there wasn't _any_ reasonable application for ITX.


----------



## Bill Owen

Hey gang, I was asked to share this here. A lot of people ask me if I could create an easy DIY rattle can paint guide for a CL case.. I told Jay and Jim at CL that I felt my BH4 would be a great candidate for this guide. I painted it with 1968 ford GT highland green in rattle can. I buffed out the rustoleum clear coat with 3M Perfect It III rubbing compound


----------



## soundx98

As always, thanks for the guide


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks Bill. Now I have the tools and product knowledge to turn my S3 from black to Metallic Silver!


----------



## TUFinside

I thoroughly enjoyed the video Mr Owen, soothing and well made !









edit: it reminds me of this


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the video Mr Owen, soothing and well made !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it reminds me of this


I certainly agree.

However, Bill's "Bullitt" build reminds me of THIS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7XR7s8Z7o


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think that's what Bill was going for


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I certainly agree.
> 
> However, Bill's "Bullitt" build reminds me of THIS:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7XR7s8Z7o


I checked that video, little issue at 0:52, the tires marks on the grounds...that said i remember watching movies with Mc Queen as a kid, sooo good !


----------



## ruffhi

The tire marks are funny ... but I have never seen that many dark green bugs. I counted at least 4.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks for the video bill owen !!


----------



## zeroibis

Does anyone have some tips on mounting filters inside of the flex bay rad mounts. I got a DEMCiflex 140.2 for use in the flexbay mount but it would bow out and hit the fans. I then cut the edges shorter so it would fit in better which did help but the actual filter mesh bows out and when the fans turn on gets sucked into them even with the edges firmly against the actual flexbay plate.

One possible solution I was thinking was to get spray on contact adhesive and basically use that to stick the filter mesh to the inside of the flexbay plate directly. However I am worried of this clogging the filter...

BTW if I was to try a spray adhesive which one would be recommended:
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/d8/d83877eb-163d-4d52-9d6f-deb977228a4f.pdf


----------



## GentleSilenT

Hi everyone,
can someone who own an SMA8 help me to measure the ventilated area of the cover of the lower chamber please?
I am going to find a suitable size of demciflex fan filter but my case haven't shipped.


----------



## TUFinside

Here's a link to Bill Owen's BH4 build. https://mnpctech.com/caselabs-bullet-bh4-matx-case.html

He's really a fantastic PC modder.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> can someone who own an SMA8 help me to measure the ventilated area of the cover of the lower chamber please?
> I am going to find a suitable size of demciflex fan filter but my case haven't shipped.


One that is 120mm X 4 is adequate and or 480mm. 120mm = 4.72 / and or 4 3/4" per fan.

TCO

EDIT:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-caselabs-magnum-sma8-lower-side-dust-filter.html


----------



## GentleSilenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> One that is 120mm X 4 is adequate and or 480mm. 120mm = 4.72 / and or 4 3/4" per fan.
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-caselabs-magnum-sma8-lower-side-dust-filter.html


Thanks for the reply but I have heard that the one in the link wasn't fit exactly,and it leave a little gap on the ventilated area.

I am hoping someone here can take some measurements so I can decide which size will be OK.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> Thanks for the reply but I have heard that the one in the link wasn't fit exactly,and it leave a little gap on the ventilated area.
> 
> I am hoping someone here can take some measurements so I can decide which size will be OK.


In the event you don't find the perfect fit, you can order directly from demciflex and customize with the measurements you want.


----------



## GentleSilenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> In the event you don't find the perfect fit, you can order directly from demciflex and customize with the measurements you want.


And that's why I am asking the owners of SMA8 if they can measure the size of the ventilated area so I can order the filter now,then I can put it on when my case arrived.I can measure myself because it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleSilenT*
> 
> And that's why I am asking the owners of SMA8


OK - Here are the exact measurements you require.

I ordered a custom set of Demciflex filters for my DejaVu SMA8 build as I also noted the existing sets available for the SMA8 are a little too small.

Here are the actual filter sizes that I ordered direct from Demciflex (these fit perfectly with no gaps etc in the grille areas).

Filter size for Lower side cover(s): O/D 603mm x 191mm (I/D 573 x 161 ie. 15mm Frame Width)

and

Filter size for Top Cover: O/D 603mm x 206mm (I/D 573 x 176 ie. 15mm Frame Width).

Note that the above sizes are for the actual Demciflex filters themselves...!

Also ensure that you specify the NON-Ferrous option as well.

The Stock SMA side filters on the Demciflex website are listed as 567mm x 155mm (OD) which is a tad too small IMO. My actual side filter measurements came out to 603mm x 191mm - This ensures that the actual ventilation slots are fully covered by the filter media itself and ensures that no part of the filter frame is covering the ventilation slots.


----------



## GentleSilenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> OK - Here are the exact measurements you require.
> 
> I ordered a custom set of Demciflex filters for my DejaVu SMA8 build as I also noted the existing sets available for the SMA8 a little too small.
> 
> Here are the actual filter sizes that I ordered direct from Demciflex (these fit perfectly with no gaps etc in the grille areas).
> 
> Filter size for Lower side cover(s): O/D 603mm x 191mm (I/D 573 x 161 ie. 15mm Frame Width)
> 
> and
> 
> Filter size for Top Cover: O/D 603mm x 206mm (I/D 573 x 176 ie. 15mm Frame Width).
> 
> Note that the above sizes are for the actual Demciflex filters themselves...!
> 
> Also ensure that you specify the NON-Ferrous option as well.
> 
> The Stock SMA side filters on the Demciflex website are listed as 567mm x 155mm (OD) which is a tad too small IMO. My actual side filter measurements came out to 603mm x 191mm - This ensures that the actual ventilation slots are fully covered by the filter media itself and ensures that no part of the filter frame is covering the ventilation slots.


Thank You Costas. Really Appreciated.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all, been a while. All's well, life's good, wallet less. You?

I know this has been asked a lot but CL users are a special bunch







So, I'd like to know which is your preferred 140mm radiator fan?
I'm swapping rads (240 to 280) and thus I need 2x 140mm fans. And I'd like them to be just as nice as the Gentle Typhoons AP-15.
Oh, and no RGB.

Fire away.

Cheers,

SOG


----------



## iamjanco

^ Adding the make and model of the radiator(s) you have in mind might help you get more accurate responses.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all, been a while. All's well, life's good, wallet less. You?
> 
> I know this has been asked a lot but CL users are a special bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd like to know which is your preferred 140mm radiator fan?
> I'm swapping rads (240 to 280) and thus I need 2x 140mm fans. And I'd like them to be just as nice as the Gentle Typhoons AP-15.
> Oh, and no RGB.
> 
> Fire away.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SOG
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> ^ Adding the make and model of the radiator(s) you have in mind might help you get more accurate responses.
Click to expand...

okay sure, Alphastool UT60 280 (obviously).

cheers,

SOG


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all, been a while. All's well, life's good, wallet less. You?
> 
> I know this has been asked a lot but CL users are a special bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd like to know which is your preferred 140mm radiator fan?
> I'm swapping rads (240 to 280) and thus I need 2x 140mm fans. And I'd like them to be just as nice as the Gentle Typhoons AP-15.
> Oh, and no RGB.
> 
> Fire away.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SOG


my rec:

dont swap, keep the 120s and the GTs


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all, been a while. All's well, life's good, wallet less. You?
> 
> I know this has been asked a lot but CL users are a special bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd like to know which is your preferred 140mm radiator fan?
> I'm swapping rads (240 to 280) and thus I need 2x 140mm fans. And I'd like them to be just as nice as the Gentle Typhoons AP-15.
> Oh, and no RGB.
> 
> Fire away.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SOG


My current favorite is Corsair ML Pro(There are Non-LED versions), there very quiet & great performers.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Happy with my Noctua iPPC 120's


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my rec:
> 
> dont swap, keep the 120s and the GTs
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My current favorite is Corsair ML Pro(There are Non-LED versions), there very quiet & great performers.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Happy with my Noctua iPPC 120's
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cheers all.

Decided to go with Mega Man's advice. No monies sucks.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my rec:
> 
> dont swap, keep the 120s and the GTs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Cheers all.
> 
> Decided to go with Mega Man's advice. No monies sucks.


He's right though.

Not many 140mm fans can match the static pressure of the 120mm GT's.

Yes, there is the extra surface area of a 280 vs a 240.
But since you already have the 240 UT60 with the GT's, that's a nice setup, with the 360's in the roof of the S8.


----------



## hebrewbacon

I got 8 EK Vardar 2150 140mm for my 560 rad to put in my STH10 when I get the radiator mounts.
They are nice fans but my Darkside 120mm Gentletyphoons are better. They are so quiet even at max speed.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He's right though.
> 
> Not many 140mm fans can match the static pressure of the 120mm GT's.
> 
> Yes, there is the extra surface area of a 280 vs a 240.
> But since you already have the 240 UT60 with the GT's,
> 
> 
> that's a nice setup, with the 360's in the roof of the S8.


Thanks!


----------



## hebrewbacon

Is it possible to adjust the stiffness of the retention clips that hold the side panels and doors? My panels and doors are so tight, it requires a fair amount of force to pull apart.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Is it possible to adjust the stiffness of the retention clips that hold the side panels and doors? My panels and doors are so tight, it requires a fair amount of force to pull apart.


You can spread the clips by inserting a screwdriver into the center and twisting a bit. If you go too far you can retighten with a pair of pliers.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Thanks.

In other news, my powdercoater told me my case was done. Will be picking it up tomorrow. He sent me a short video clip from his phone and my jaw dropped. Will post pics when I put the panels back.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> In other news, my powdercoater told me my case was done. Will be picking it up tomorrow. He sent me a short video clip from his phone and my jaw dropped. Will post pics when I put the panels back.


Right, the Candy Blue over a silver vein you had mentioned.

Can't wait to see some photos of that!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> In other news, my powdercoater told me my case was done. Will be picking it up tomorrow. He sent me a short video clip from his phone and my jaw dropped. Will post pics when I put the panels back.


I'm curious..


----------



## kot0005

I made a 2x 50mm fan holder for caselabs 3.5inch HDD bay. it just slides over the cage.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2467170/edit


----------



## hebrewbacon

Here are some crappy cellphone pics. Under normal light it looks like a dark glossy blue but focus light on it and the color pops. I left the interior black as I wanted some contrast.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Here are some crappy cellphone pics. Under normal light it looks like a dark glossy blue but focus light on it and the color pops. I left the interior black as I wanted some contrast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I'd say they did a damn good job!

Beautiful!
And durable, as it's powdercoated.

I'm thinking how good that would look photographed outdoors in the sunshine.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Man thats nice, digging the blue.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'd say they did a damn good job!
> 
> Beautiful!
> And durable, as it's powdercoated.
> 
> I'm thinking how good that would look photographed outdoors in the sunshine.


Thank you. My friend got his s8 powdercoated along with me and he has a nice camera with backdrops and lighting. So I will head over to his place on the weekend for a photography shoot and post some better shots here.

Here's a pic of his case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Man thats nice, digging the blue.


Thanks man


----------



## patt

Owner of the S8 here! My first Case Labs!
That pic makes it look little darker that it actually is,
here is a slightly better one but my roommates new mexico flag is reflecting in the top left haha
We'll have much better pics of our cases soon!


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome. Great job


----------



## TUFinside

To all the new cases i've just seen in the pics, awesome ! Luv'it









EDIT: okey, i just received my S8S extended ventilated top-cover, thank you CL with a special thank to Kevin.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Just put my S8 together today! Waiting for my threadripper parts to come in, then I'm going to put it all together.

One question, how can I mount a tub res in this case? I was looking at getting the Heatkiller Tube 150, but wasn't sure how exactly to mount it. Any tips?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> Just put my S8 together today! Waiting for my threadripper parts to come in, then I'm going to put it all together.
> 
> One question, how can I mount a tub res in this case? I was looking at getting the Heatkiller Tube 150, but wasn't sure how exactly to mount it. Any tips?


It's always fun to be creative . . . .


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> Just put my S8 together today! Waiting for my threadripper parts to come in, then I'm going to put it all together.
> 
> One question, how can I mount a tub res in this case? I was looking at getting the Heatkiller Tube 150, but wasn't sure how exactly to mount it. Any tips?


I have an HK 150 as well for my S8, which isn't finished yet.
I'll be using Watercool's bracket stand to mount mine on the midplate to show the res. through the front window.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30230

Alternatively, Watercool offers other mounts for the res., depending on how you want to mount it in the S8, such as the basic mounting kit:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236

Edit:
From the Heatkiller thread, here is an example of using the HK reservoir bracket stand mount:
http://www.overclock.net/t/528648/official-heatkiller-club/1580#post_26267127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's always fun to be creative . . . .


Of course we must remember that the Diva is on another level entirely, from most of us mere mortals, lol!


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I have an HK 150 as well for my S8, which isn't finished yet.
> I'll be using Watercool's bracket stand to mount mine on the midplate to show the res. through the front window.
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30230
> 
> Alternatively, Watercool offers other mounts for the res., depending on how you want to mount it in the S8, such as the basic mounting kit:
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236
> 
> Edit:
> From the Heatkiller thread, here is an example of using the HK reservoir bracket stand mount:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/528648/official-heatkiller-club/1580#post_26267127


That's where I was hoping to mount it, but I don't have a drill to screw it down with. Is there another way to mount that res there? Or should I just go for a 5.25 bay res?


----------



## TUFinside

My 2 cents, i would avoid 5.25 bay res like the plague, not easy to use in the long run, plus it's ugly as i see it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> My 2 cents, i would avoid 5.25 bay res like the plague, not easy to use in the long run, plus it's ugly as i see it.


This. Although there are a few cases where it may be almost a necessity, there is almost nothing in the "pros" column regarding bay reservoirs out there with the possible exception of mounting them because, well 5.25" bays are nearly useless at this point yet all cases have them. Most of the builds I've seen with them are practically a full teardown job just to top off the fluids. Plus, depending on where they're located in the loop, they often don't even help with bleeding much at all.

Probably better off just going without a reservoir at all if that's your only other option - IMO at least, I'm sure many would disagree.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I have an HK 150 as well for my S8, which isn't finished yet.
> I'll be using Watercool's bracket stand to mount mine on the midplate to show the res. through the front window.
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30230
> 
> Alternatively, Watercool offers other mounts for the res., depending on how you want to mount it in the S8, such as the basic mounting kit:
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236
> 
> Edit:
> From the Heatkiller thread, here is an example of using the HK reservoir bracket stand mount:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/528648/official-heatkiller-club/1580#post_26267127
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I was hoping to mount it, but I don't have a drill to screw it down with. Is there another way to mount that res there? Or should I just go for a 5.25 bay res?
Click to expand...

As has been mentioned, I also don't recommend using a bay reservoir, they aren't the best.
With an S8 you shouldn't have to use a bay res., there is plenty of room and options to use the tube res.

In this excerpt from the HK res. mounting kit info., they offer optional adapters for the kit, to mount the res. on to a 120mm or 140mm fan, if you can't drill any holes otherwise:


So it could be mounted onto an available front fan of the S8.


----------



## n8t1308

Real quick questions guys... With all of this hoopla about orders taking forever and such from Caselabs, why wouldn't people just buy the ones from Titan Rig or Amazon? Those ship out right away as they are pre-built, correct? I was really considering this SMA8 in white just for this reason...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7ZPNLJ/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1XDJ20LPBJS7C&colid=1N0YKQDKYEXDN

I understand you may not get to completely customize your case doing it this way but for someone like myself, this case I just mentioned has mostly everything I want. Am I missing something here?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n8t1308*
> 
> Real quick questions guys... With all of this hoopla about orders taking forever and such from Caselabs, why wouldn't people just buy the ones from Titan Rig or Amazon? Those ship out right away as they are pre-built, correct? I was really considering this SMA8 in white just for this reason...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7ZPNLJ/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1XDJ20LPBJS7C&colid=1N0YKQDKYEXDN
> 
> I understand you may not get to completely customize your case doing it this way but for someone like myself, this case I just mentioned has mostly everything I want. Am I missing something here?


I don't see any issue there, if the case is to your liking go for it.

Edit: from Amazon : This case is shipped "flat-packed" and requries assembly.


----------



## n8t1308

Oops, by "pre-built" I meant all the pieces have already been picked for you. No customizing your particular parts. Thanks for the reply though I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something important







CaseLabs makes the best damn looking cases out there!


----------



## emsj86

It's not a bad option but it leaves out options like flex bays and different panels you may want. I'm really debating selling my sm8 just because I want to switch things up. Or I want to change fluids or maybe go larger tubing idk I get bored fast


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n8t1308*
> 
> Oops, by "pre-built" I meant all the pieces have already been picked for you. No customizing your particular parts. Thanks for the reply though I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CaseLabs makes the best damn looking cases out there!*


YES !


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> As has been mentioned, I also don't recommend using a bay reservoir, they aren't the best.
> With an S8 you shouldn't have to use a bay res., there is plenty of room and options to use the tube res.
> 
> In this excerpt from the HK res. mounting kit info., they offer optional adapters for the kit, to mount the res. on to a 120mm or 140mm fan, if you can't drill any holes otherwise:
> 
> 
> So it could be mounted onto an available front fan of the S8.


Oh awesome, I somehow missed that part about the adapters. That'll work just fine then! Thanks!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I made a 2x 50mm fan holder for caselabs 3.5inch HDD bay. it just slides over the cage.


That looks interesting. How come you don't just mount a 120mm fan in the front of the drives like this one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Here are some crappy cellphone pics. Under normal light it looks like a dark glossy blue but focus light on it and the color pops. I left the interior black as I wanted some contrast.


The powder coating looks awesome! I really like the color.

Welcome to the "Custom Powder Coated CaseLabs Club"


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> That looks interesting. How come you don't just mount a 120mm fan in the front of the drives like this one?
> 
> The powder coating looks awesome! I really like the color.
> 
> Welcome to the "Custom Powder Coated CaseLabs Club"


its not for the front hdd mount, its for the one that's on the cable management side. 60mm is the max fan size you can fit on this side.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The powder coating looks awesome! I really like the color.
> 
> Welcome to the "Custom Powder Coated CaseLabs Club"


Thanks. Glad to be apart of it. Now is just the wait until I get my rad and flex mounts so I can build into this beast


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> its not for the front hdd mount, its for the one that's on the cable management side. 60mm is the max fan size you can fit on this side.


Ok got it now. That looks like it's going to work well


----------



## Pheozero

Anyone happen to have a picture of white Vardars or E-Loops in the flex bay? Wanna see how they look before I waste $130.


----------



## Jubijub

*slow clap*

When I ordered my case, I wrongly picked the 3.120 front bay instead of the 2.140. The case took 3 months and all I got was an apology shortly before delivery.

So I ordered the 3.140 on July 8, with the usual 3-4 weeks shipping time
- 3 days before the 4 weeks deadline, I mailed CL, and got simply answered that my order had a 3-4 weeks deadline.
- on the deadline day, I mailed them again (still no answer to date)
- we are now 4weeks + 4 days and still no shipping

Where it gets fun is that I decided to bite the bullet, and order 3x ML120 + a 360GTX last Friday evening, ie the day of the 4 weeks deadline. Guess what, I have received both, and my order still hasn't shipped.

The products are good, but that has to be the worst service ever.
I still don't understand the need to lie about shipping times, then lie when queried about it, then lie about manufacturing problems being fixed.

I'm glad I won't have to order from them anymore


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> When I ordered my case, I wrongly picked the 3.120 front bay instead of the 2.140. The case took 3 months and all I got was an apology shortly before delivery.
> 
> So I ordered the 3.140 on July 8, with the usual 3-4 weeks shipping time
> - 3 days before the 4 weeks deadline, I mailed CL, and got simply answered that my order had a 3-4 weeks deadline.
> - on the deadline day, I mailed them again (still no answer to date)
> - we are now 4weeks + 4 days and still no shipping
> 
> Where it gets fun is that I decided to bite the bullet, and order 3x ML120 + a 360GTX last Friday evening, ie the day of the 4 weeks deadline. Guess what, I have received both, and my order still hasn't shipped.
> 
> The products are good, but that has to be the worst service ever.
> I still don't understand the need to lie about shipping times, then lie when queried about it, then lie about manufacturing problems being fixed.
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to order from them anymore




I can certainly understand that.

3-4 weeks would have been great, compared to 4+ months.
My $500 S8 & Pedestal parts order is into month four now.

I guess I should contact CL, just to at least confirm that they still have the order on record.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> When I ordered my case, I wrongly picked the 3.120 front bay instead of the 2.140. The case took 3 months and all I got was an apology shortly before delivery.
> 
> So I ordered the 3.140 on July 8, with the usual 3-4 weeks shipping time
> - 3 days before the 4 weeks deadline, I mailed CL, and got simply answered that my order had a 3-4 weeks deadline.
> - on the deadline day, I mailed them again (still no answer to date)
> - we are now 4weeks + 4 days and still no shipping
> 
> Where it gets fun is that I decided to bite the bullet, and order 3x ML120 + a 360GTX last Friday evening, ie the day of the 4 weeks deadline. Guess what, I have received both, and my order still hasn't shipped.
> 
> The products are good, but that has to be the worst service ever.
> I still don't understand the need to lie about shipping times, then lie when queried about it, then lie about manufacturing problems being fixed.
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to order from them anymore


1. Item could be on it's way already, there website has a habit of not updating. I just got an E-mail about two months back about my order being complete (I placed that order over two years ago).
2. Don't Use the E-mail address listed on the site, Use one of the other ones or just E-mail one of CS support staff directly. There E-mail system tends to have issues from time to time.


----------



## iamjanco

lol, I just ordered a white pedestal for an SMA8 AND planted a white pedestal bush in my backyard, to see which bears fruit first.









I really did just order a pedestal though. It's more than just a test of faith (hot coals here I come).


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> lol, I just ordered a white pedestal for an SMA8 AND planted a white pedestal bush in my backyard, to see which bears fruit first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did just order a pedestal though. It's more than just a test of faith (hot coals here I come).


My money's on the bush in the backyard . . . .


----------



## iamjanco

We shall see (I'm obviously a fairly patient lot, at least when it comes to CaseLabs).









Lightbox artwork for the midsection:


----------



## GuitarFreak

I ordered the E-ATX motherboard tray for my S8 since the Asus Zenith is E-ATX, so I'm curious to see how long it'll take to come in. Took about 3 months to get the case, which was close to the estimate when I ordered it at least.

Also, radiator and res came in, so I threw them in today.



Trying to see where to mount the other UV cathode still.


----------



## mouscous

Hi all,

Sorry if this is a noob question (this is my first time water cooling and first Caselabs case), but I had a question on mounting 2 reservoirs in an SMA8.

I just got my SMA8 (so amazed by it!), and I noticed it only has holes in the main chamber for 1x Reservoir Mounting Plate. I bought 2 res. mounting plates with my SMA8.

How do I install 2x Reservoir Mounting Plates since there are only mounting holes for one Reservoir Mounting Plate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> I ordered the E-ATX motherboard tray for my S8 since the Asus Zenith is E-ATX, so I'm curious to see how long it'll take to come in. Took about 3 months to get the case, which was close to the estimate when I ordered it at least.
> 
> Also, radiator and res came in, so I threw them in today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to see where to mount the other UV cathode still.


Odds are the Zenith Extreme will fit on the regular ATX tray, as it isn't a proper EATX board (which is a 12x13" format), but merely an ATX board that's half an inch or so wider than usual.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question (this is my first time water cooling and first Caselabs case), but I had a question on mounting 2 reservoirs in an SMA8.
> 
> I just got my SMA8 (so amazed by it!), and I noticed it only has holes in the main chamber for 1x Reservoir Mounting Plate. I bought 2 res. mounting plates with my SMA8.
> 
> How do I install 2x Reservoir Mounting Plates since there are only mounting holes for one Reservoir Mounting Plate?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


SMA8 is only designed for single reservoir plate, The double wide cases are the ones which support the double reservoir plates.

You could create another pair of tapped 6-32 holes with a drill bit or just attach the res to the case itself.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Odds are the Zenith Extreme will fit on the regular ATX tray, as it isn't a proper EATX board (which is a 12x13" format), but merely an ATX board that's half an inch or so wider than usual.


yes, Zenith dimensions are : 12 inch x 10.9 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.7 cm )


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question (this is my first time water cooling and first Caselabs case), but I had a question on mounting 2 reservoirs in an SMA8.
> 
> I just got my SMA8 (so amazed by it!), and I noticed it only has holes in the main chamber for 1x Reservoir Mounting Plate. I bought 2 res. mounting plates with my SMA8.
> 
> How do I install 2x Reservoir Mounting Plates since there are only mounting holes for one Reservoir Mounting Plate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> SMA8 is only designed for single reservoir plate, The double wide cases are the ones which support the double reservoir plates.
> 
> You could create another pair of tapped 6-32 holes with a drill bit or just attach the res to the case itself.


Probably best to either use nuts (and lockwashers) or nutplates on the backside of whatever you end up mounting the additional reservoir to. Aluminum on its own may not do well being threaded in this sort of instance, especially where it might be subjected to vibration. If you've got the skills and access to a press (an arbor press will work if it provides enough force), you can get *self clinching nuts* similar to what CL uses and press them into the alu itself.

Another thing you may have to watch out for when added a second res to the SMA8 is positioning it and the holes for it in such a way that they don't interfere with the drive cages on the back side of that area.


----------



## mouscous

Quote:


> Aluminum on its own may not do well being threaded in this sort of instance, especially where it might be subjected to vibration.


Thanks for the reply, iamjanco. But the pre-drilled holes are threaded and meant to be used with a reservoir mount plate. They are drilled straight into the aluminum by CL.

I have seen many SMA8 owners mount two radiators next to each other in the main chamber, both with and without use of the reservoir mounting plates. This must be something that is well documented since so many people have done it.
Quote:


> You could create another pair of tapped 6-32 holes with a drill bit or just attach the res to the case itself.


Thanks, Ravan654. I think this is what I will need to do. Do you know what the 6-32 refers to? I just got my first drill and am still learning. I will go to Home Depot and ask about it.

If I drill new holes for the second res mount plate, would I need to drill tapped holes into the plate itself too?

Btw, I have been following Project Frost. Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!


----------



## iamjanco

Np, fyi, I'm pretty sure those "pre-drilled holes" already in the panel are self clinching nuts pressed into the panel by CL for mounting the single-res sized reservoir panel to (in the case of the SMA8). What I meant was to add a set of self clinching nuts that would accommodate the larger, dual-res size panel, if you wanted to opt for that approach; or perhaps even an extra set of holes for two single size res panels, if there's enough room for that.

I stand by what I said though; from a structural perspective, threaded screw holes in a relatively thin aluminum panel will be your weakest link. That's why people use self clinching nuts in an instance like this one.

Just some recommendations/suggestions of course.


----------



## Guest

I see some comments about processing times, and wanted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> When I ordered my case, I wrongly picked the 3.120 front bay instead of the 2.140. The case took 3 months and all I got was an apology shortly before delivery.
> 
> So I ordered the 3.140 on July 8, with the usual 3-4 weeks shipping time
> - 3 days before the 4 weeks deadline, I mailed CL, and got simply answered that my order had a 3-4 weeks deadline.
> - on the deadline day, I mailed them again (still no answer to date)
> - we are now 4weeks + 4 days and still no shipping
> 
> Where it gets fun is that I decided to bite the bullet, and order 3x ML120 + a 360GTX last Friday evening, ie the day of the 4 weeks deadline. Guess what, I have received both, and my order still hasn't shipped.
> 
> The products are good, but that has to be the worst service ever.
> I still don't understand the need to lie about shipping times, then lie when queried about it, then lie about manufacturing problems being fixed.
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to order from them anymore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly understand that.
> 
> 3-4 weeks would have been great, compared to 4+ months.
> My $500 S8 & Pedestal parts order is into month four now.
> 
> I guess I should contact CL, just to at least confirm that they still have the order on record.


Sorry for the late orders guys. We have made amazing progress on late case orders, and have just started to prioritize late accessory orders. As a matter of fact, this entire next week will be primarily focused on accessory and parts orders. I just ask for your continued patience while we continue production on the back log. The good news is we can finally see the light at then end of the tunnel. We are now meeting our SLAs on case orders, and we will soon be there on parts/accessory orders.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I see some comments about processing times, and wanted
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> When I ordered my case, I wrongly picked the 3.120 front bay instead of the 2.140. The case took 3 months and all I got was an apology shortly before delivery.
> 
> So I ordered the 3.140 on July 8, with the usual 3-4 weeks shipping time
> - 3 days before the 4 weeks deadline, I mailed CL, and got simply answered that my order had a 3-4 weeks deadline.
> - on the deadline day, I mailed them again (still no answer to date)
> - we are now 4weeks + 4 days and still no shipping
> 
> Where it gets fun is that I decided to bite the bullet, and order 3x ML120 + a 360GTX last Friday evening, ie the day of the 4 weeks deadline. Guess what, I have received both, and my order still hasn't shipped.
> 
> The products are good, but that has to be the worst service ever.
> I still don't understand the need to lie about shipping times, then lie when queried about it, then lie about manufacturing problems being fixed.
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to order from them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly understand that.
> 
> 3-4 weeks would have been great, compared to 4+ months.
> My $500 S8 & Pedestal parts order is into month four now.
> 
> I guess I should contact CL, just to at least confirm that they still have the order on record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the late orders guys. We have made amazing progress on late case orders, and have just started to prioritize late accessory orders. As a matter of fact, this entire next week will be primarily focused on accessory and parts orders. I just ask for your continued patience while we continue production on the back log. The good news is we can finally see the light at then end of the tunnel. We are now meeting our SLAs on case orders, and we will soon be there on parts/accessory orders.
Click to expand...

Thank-you for the update Kevin.

It's great to hear that progress is being made.
I'd so like to see my order arrive this month, and finally get my build finished!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Thanks, Ravan654. I think this is what I will need to do. Do you know what the 6-32 refers to? I just got my first drill and am still learning. I will go to Home Depot and ask about it.
> 
> If I drill new holes for the second res mount plate, would I need to drill tapped holes into the plate itself too?
> 
> Btw, I have been following Project Frost. Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!


Thanks. It's been a long journey for that build. Make sure you buy everything at the same time. It's what delayed my building process most of the time by weeks at times.

6-32 is the size of the screw (Which is the size Case-Labs uses). It also called M3.5 when using metric system. Since your in the US it will be called 6-32. I got a set for drilling & tapping set lowes.

No, the reservoir plate doesn't need to be tapped, since there just open holes.

Link: http://www.dewalt.com/products/accessories/metal-and-wood-drill-bits/metal-drill-bits/tap-and-die/6--32-nc-tap--no-36-drill-bit/dwa1400

I created some custom taps on SM8 case awhile back.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I see some comments about processing times, and wanted
> 
> Sorry for the late orders guys. We have made amazing progress on late case orders, and have just started to prioritize late accessory orders. As a matter of fact, this entire next week will be primarily focused on accessory and parts orders. I just ask for your continued patience while we continue production on the back log. The good news is we can finally see the light at then end of the tunnel. We are now meeting our SLAs on case orders, and we will soon be there on parts/accessory orders.


Thanks for the update.

I maintain you should consider pro-active communication


----------



## Jubijub

question for modders :

I bought a step drill to make large holes in the mid-plate : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B001S2R5A2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I received it, and the back says it is not for handhold drills but more for workshop style drills (ie the ones where you use a lever to actually drill)

I tried it and it fits my hand held drill. Is there any risk using this if I make a pre-hole to guide the drilling, and use low speed ?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> question for modders :
> 
> I bought a step drill to make large holes in the mid-plate : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B001S2R5A2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I received it, and the back says it is not for handhold drills but more for workshop style drills (ie the ones where you use a lever to actually drill)
> 
> I tried it and it fits my hand held drill. Is there any risk using this if I make a pre-hole to guide the drilling, and use low speed ?


As long as the drill is good quality, it will work just fine in a hand drill. I wish I had a dollar for every time I used a step drill with a hand drill. Just use it at a lower speed to avoid overheating and dulling it. You will need a small pilot hole the size of the first step. I also suggest using a cutting oil with it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> I ordered the E-ATX motherboard tray for my S8 since the Asus Zenith is E-ATX, so I'm curious to see how long it'll take to come in. Took about 3 months to get the case, which was close to the estimate when I ordered it at least.
> 
> Also, radiator and res came in, so I threw them in today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to see where to mount the other UV cathode still.


There is no true eatx boards in the consumer market on new boards that I am aware of. Fyi

They are just slightly longer on the right side
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question (this is my first time water cooling and first Caselabs case), but I had a question on mounting 2 reservoirs in an SMA8.
> 
> I just got my SMA8 (so amazed by it!), and I noticed it only has holes in the main chamber for 1x Reservoir Mounting Plate. I bought 2 res. mounting plates with my SMA8.
> 
> How do I install 2x Reservoir Mounting Plates since there are only mounting holes for one Reservoir Mounting Plate?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mod it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> I ordered the E-ATX motherboard tray for my S8 since the Asus Zenith is E-ATX, so I'm curious to see how long it'll take to come in. Took about 3 months to get the case, which was close to the estimate when I ordered it at least.
> 
> Also, radiator and res came in, so I threw them in today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to see where to mount the other UV cathode still.
> 
> 
> 
> Odds are the Zenith Extreme will fit on the regular ATX tray, as it isn't a proper EATX board (which is a 12x13" format), but merely an ATX board that's half an inch or so wider than usual.
Click to expand...

Correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question (this is my first time water cooling and first Caselabs case), but I had a question on mounting 2 reservoirs in an SMA8.
> 
> I just got my SMA8 (so amazed by it!), and I noticed it only has holes in the main chamber for 1x Reservoir Mounting Plate. I bought 2 res. mounting plates with my SMA8.
> 
> How do I install 2x Reservoir Mounting Plates since there are only mounting holes for one Reservoir Mounting Plate?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> SMA8 is only designed for single reservoir plate, The double wide cases are the ones which support the double reservoir plates.
> 
> You could create another pair of tapped 6-32 holes with a drill bit or just attach the res to the case itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably best to either use nuts (and lockwashers) or nutplates on the backside of whatever you end up mounting the additional reservoir to. Aluminum on its own may not do well being threaded in this sort of instance, especially where it might be subjected to vibration. If you've got the skills and access to a press (an arbor press will work if it provides enough force), you can get *self clinching nuts* similar to what CL uses and press them into the alu itself.
> 
> Another thing you may have to watch out for when added a second res to the SMA8 is positioning it and the holes for it in such a way that they don't interfere with the drive cages on the back side of that area.
Click to expand...

Correct or riv nuts (same thing. They sell a tool that isn't too expenses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouscous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum on its own may not do well being threaded in this sort of instance, especially where it might be subjected to vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, iamjanco. But the pre-drilled holes are threaded and meant to be used with a reservoir mount plate. They are drilled straight into the aluminum by CL.
> 
> I have seen many SMA8 owners mount two radiators next to each other in the main chamber, both with and without use of the reservoir mounting plates. This must be something that is well documented since so many people have done it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You could create another pair of tapped 6-32 holes with a drill bit or just attach the res to the case itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Ravan654. I think this is what I will need to do. Do you know what the 6-32 refers to? I just got my first drill and am still learning. I will go to Home Depot and ask about it.
> 
> If I drill new holes for the second res mount plate, would I need to drill tapped holes into the plate itself too?
> 
> Btw, I have been following Project Frost. Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!
Click to expand...

Screw holes (6-32 is the threads)

However the aluminum is not threaded it is a press in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> question for modders :
> 
> I bought a step drill to make large holes in the mid-plate : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B001S2R5A2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I received it, and the back says it is not for handhold drills but more for workshop style drills (ie the ones where you use a lever to actually drill)
> 
> I tried it and it fits my hand held drill. Is there any risk using this if I make a pre-hole to guide the drilling, and use low speed ?


It is more for safety and so they can not be sued. However you need higher torque then small drills


----------



## ckoons1

Any one looking for Caselabs TH10A case replacement parts send me a pm. Black. Pristine.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I maintain you should consider pro-active communication


I agree. We do try, but it's hard with everything that is going on and only a single CSR. Once things are back to normal this will be much easier. Speaking of parts orders though, here is todays lot! 100% parts orders here. We are maintaining a good pace on production and I only see this getting better and better


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is more for safety and so they can not be sued. However you need higher torque then small drills


I will use a regular electric drill


----------



## Mega Man

do you have a transmission ( "1-2 "setting ) if so use it on the one that has the lower rpm/higher torque if not just go slow


----------



## mouscous

Quote:


> I'm pretty sure those "pre-drilled holes" already in the panel are self clinching nuts pressed into the panel by CL for mounting the single-res sized reservoir panel to (in the case of the SMA8). What I meant was to add a set of self clinching nuts that would accommodate the larger, dual-res size panel, if you wanted to opt for that approach; or perhaps even an extra set of holes for two single size res panels, if there's enough room for that.
> 
> I stand by what I said though; from a structural perspective, threaded screw holes in a relatively thin aluminum panel will be your weakest link. That's why people use self clinching nuts in an instance like this one.


Thanks a lot for your help. You're definitely right, -- they are self-clinching nuts (sorry, I thought they were just holes because I have never seen self-clinching nuts). Also, with a full reservoir, I definitely agree that a thin aluminum wall will not maintain its structural integrity.

When I talked to Jason from CL before he left, he told me that the dual-res mounting plate was not for the SMA8, but instead for the STH10. He told me that I needed two single-res mounting plates, so I added two single-res mounting plates to my order. I will need to look into installing self-clinching nuts (I have no idea how but I will ask at Home Depot). The other option is to try to mount a dual-res bracket, like the ethereal dual-res bracket from Singularity Computers, to a single res mounting plate on the original self-clinching nuts. Though there may not be room, and putting two full reservoirs on a single mounting plate sounds precarious...


----------



## iamjanco

You could always bypass the mounting plate and mount the reservoirs directly to the panel, of course, but that would still entail coming up with a way to secure the screws. There's also the fact that for many, the mounting plates are seen as more versatile simply because you can do all of your alignment outside of the case and it's easier to change things up should you ever want to move to a different res.

The nice thing about CL cases though is that you can replacement parts for just about anything they make, including the parts that make up the basic cases themselves.


----------



## mouscous

Quote:


> You could always bypass the mounting plate and mount the reservoirs directly to the panel, of course, but that would still entail coming up with a way to secure the screws. There's also the fact that for many, the mounting plates are seen as more versatile simply because you can do all of your alignment outside of the case and it's easier to change things up should you ever want to move to a different res.
> 
> The nice thing about CL cases though is that you can replacement parts for just about anything they make, including the parts that make up the basic cases themselves.


Ideally, I would like to use one or two of the single res mounting plates I bought. This would prevent me from having to drill into the wall of the main chamber, which is more costly to replace and takes more time. And also because I already bought the two single res mounting plates


----------



## iamjanco

Understood. Not sure you'll find much in the way of help at Home Depot with self clinching or rivet nuts, but if you're curious, have a look at *DBRoberts Pem Sert lookup page*. That's where I source my Pem Serts.

Edited: beyond knowing how to use them, they do require at least a bench drill press to drill the sert holes properly and some sort of press to insert the nuts into the aluminum. I use a *two ton Grizzly* arbor press for the purpose.


----------



## mouscous

Quote:


> Thanks. It's been a long journey for that build. Make sure you buy everything at the same time. It's what delayed my building process most of the time by weeks at times.


I hear you. Especially as a beginner, I am trying to finalize and complete as much of my parts list as I can before I buy parts, which forces me to think everything through and only pull the trigger when I am as prepared as I can be.
Quote:


> 6-32 is the size of the screw (Which is the size Case-Labs uses). It also called M3.5 when using metric system. Since your in the US it will be called 6-32. I got a set for drilling & tapping set lowes.
> 
> No, the reservoir plate doesn't need to be tapped, since there just open holes.


But the plate itself has no holes. Don't you need some tapped holes to actually screw in the res brackets onto the plate? I know the top and bottom of the plate have holes to mount the plate itself, but there are no holes on the plate to mount the res bracket. Also, someone had mentioned using self-clinching nuts. Have you tried this at all? The stock holes that are in the case for the first res mounting plate look to be made with self-clinching nuts.

Have you had any issues with structural integrity using tapped holes with a full reservoir mounted to the plate? Thanks for the picture by the way.


----------



## iamjanco

*Plethora of info about threading metals*, search criteria specifically geared toward aluminum.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I agree. We do try, but it's hard with everything that is going on and only a single CSR. Once things are back to normal this will be much easier. Speaking of parts orders though, here is todays lot! 100% parts orders here. We are maintaining a good pace on production and I only see this getting better and better


Looks like the UPS guy has an easier day today, compared to some of those "oh, we had two full skids or more for him" days that have been posted previously ^_^

Does USPS not pick up, or was the truck bed just used for the pic?


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks like the UPS guy has an easier day today, compared to some of those "oh, we had two full skids or more for him" days that have been posted previously ^_^
> 
> Does USPS not pick up, or was the truck bed just used for the pic?


Most parts orders ship usps because they generally have better rates on small packages. USPS does pick up but only in the morning. So if we don't drop off in the afternoon then they go next day. That means none of these would have shipped until Monday..


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*


I dig this picture. We could play ... guess the part.

Top left is an magnum top panel.
Middle top is a radiator mount.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I agree. We do try, but it's hard with everything that is going on and only a single CSR. Once things are back to normal this will be much easier. Speaking of parts orders though, here is todays lot! 100% parts orders here. We are maintaining a good pace on production and I only see this getting better and better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is known as ransom for the glory


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*


I think one of those packages had my order in it, as I got the golden "Shipped" notice yesterday.









But, as I was doing the celebration dance,








I saw a delay notice on the UPS Tracking page:

Quote from UPS Tracking page:
Van Nuys, CA, United States 08/11/2017 19:24
*A missing commercial invoice is causing a delay.*

So it may be spending the weekend in Van Nuys, hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon, lol.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of those packages had my order in it, as I got the golden "Shipped" notice yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as I was doing the celebration dance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a delay notice on the UPS Tracking page:
> 
> Quote from UPS Tracking page:
> Van Nuys, CA, United States 08/11/2017 19:24
> *A missing commercial invoice is causing a delay.*
> 
> So it may be spending the weekend in Van Nuys, hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon, lol.
Click to expand...

I got the same nonsense from UPS once which turned out to be their tracking system was messed up. The package actually arrived on time. UPS' customer "service" agents never were the brightest crayons in the box but they have gotten worse now that many of them are located offshore.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Most parts orders ship usps because they generally have better rates on small packages. USPS does pick up but only in the morning. So if we don't drop off in the afternoon then they go next day. That means none of these would have shipped until Monday..


Ahh, had a feeling it was such, as it's the same for the company I work for, where the post works for small items but they only pick up in the morning for some reason.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of those packages had my order in it, as I got the golden "Shipped" notice yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as I was doing the celebration dance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a delay notice on the UPS Tracking page:
> 
> Quote from UPS Tracking page:
> Van Nuys, CA, United States 08/11/2017 19:24
> *A missing commercial invoice is causing a delay.*
> 
> So it may be spending the weekend in Van Nuys, hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the same nonsense from UPS once which turned out to be their tracking system was messed up. The package actually arrived on time. UPS' customer "service" agents never were the brightest crayons in the box but they have gotten worse now that many of them are located offshore.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the assurance, Lady Fitzgerald!

I've had an "adventure" or two in the past myself, with some couriers.
UPS has been pretty good for my shipments, but there is always a potential for issues.
I do look forward to posting my happy dance!


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> I agree. We do try, but it's hard with everything that is going on and only a single CSR. Once things are back to normal this will be much easier. Speaking of parts orders though, here is todays lot! 100% parts orders here. We are maintaining a good pace on production and I only see this getting better and better


Yay! I got a shipment notification as well for all my radiator, flex bay mounts and other accessories I ordered in June on Friday. Looks like my stuff might have been in that








The STH10 build can now commence


----------



## vvv850

@Kevin_CL Hi Kevin,

I am looking to convert my S8S to an S8 and was looking for options to order the parts (basically the front and rear panels, the front facia and the side window/vented panels). I ordered the case from Bestcases.eu as they are in my country but I don't think they sell these parts.

Could you advise me on how to proceed to accomplish this task?

Thanks


----------



## JCArch

Hey everyone, I've recently rejoined the CaseLabs family with the purchase of my S5 after having such a great experience with the BH2!

I'm in the process of mounting my fans and radiators to get an idea of the tubing runs I'm going to make and came up with a question regarding intake/exhaust airflow; If I'm going to have a 240mm radiator as an intake on the front of the case and a 360mm radiator exhausting through the top, would it be beneficial to use the 120mm fan mount on the back as an intake as well? I figure it will increase the amount of fresh air circulating through the 360mm radiator, but wanted a more experienced opinion on the matter.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've recently rejoined the CaseLabs family with the purchase of my S5 after having such a great experience with the BH2!
> 
> I'm in the process of mounting my fans and radiators to get an idea of the tubing runs I'm going to make and came up with a question regarding intake/exhaust airflow; If I'm going to have a 240mm radiator as an intake on the front of the case and a 360mm radiator exhausting through the top, would it be beneficial to use the 120mm fan mount on the back as an intake as well? I figure it will increase the amount of fresh air circulating through the 360mm radiator, but wanted a more experienced opinion on the matter.


Intake top and front rads, exhaust fan at the rear is fine.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Intake top and front rads, exhaust fan at the rear is fine.


Got it! Thanks very much, Diva.


----------



## TheRedViper

Hello there, Im planning on adding a pedestal to my Mercury S8, but I need to clarify a few things first. I want to put two 360mm rads down there with a 120.3 sidemount and have a pump sit somewhere in there, but looking at pictures I can't figure it out. I don't see any mounting options on the ''floor'' except for the two holes which seem to be for draining purpose.

I guess my only options would be to get the front cover with covered flex-bay/120.1 ventilated so I can mount a pump vertically on the fan mounts instead? What parts would I need from caselab to be able to do that?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Hello there, Im planning on adding a pedestal to my Mercury S8, but I need to clarify a few things first. I want to put two 360mm rads down there with a 120.3 sidemount and have a pump sit somewhere in there, but looking at pictures I can't figure it out. I don't see any mounting options on the ''floor'' except for the two holes which seem to be for draining purpose.
> 
> I guess my only options would be to get the front cover with covered flex-bay/120.1 ventilated so I can mount a pump vertically on the fan mounts instead? What parts would I need from caselab to be able to do that?


You could always drill & create your own. As for the front you only need a single 120.1 or 140.1 (Based on the bracket your getting).


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> You could always drill & create your own. As for the front you only need a single 120.1 or 140.1 (Based on the bracket your getting).


I guess this would work in the 120.1 in the front (I believe EK has one of those too, but not universal, made for their own products only)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eheim-station-pump-mount-universal-for-120-140mm-fans-radiators.html#Additional-Information


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I guess this would work in the 120.1 in the front (I believe EK has one of those too, but not universal, made for their own products only)
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eheim-station-pump-mount-universal-for-120-140mm-fans-radiators.html#Additional-Information


Check DarkSide, They make one in both 120 & 140. You can also screw the bracket to one of the radiators.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I guess this would work in the 120.1 in the front (I believe EK has one of those too, but not universal, made for their own products only)
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-eheim-station-pump-mount-universal-for-120-140mm-fans-radiators.html#Additional-Information


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Check DarkSide, They make one in both 120 & 140. You can also screw the bracket to one of the radiators.


The Darkside bracket is a good one...I used it recently.

Also, it might be a good option to install the bracket on a radiator instead than the front since you might have a spacing conflict with the 120.3 and the front 120.1

EDIT : Link on the post with the installation of 2 360 in the S8 pedestal : http://www.overclock.net/t/1477720/build-log-hurrikaine-case-labs-s8/80#post_22247764


----------



## hebrewbacon

Just received my STH10 accessories today but the PSU support mount was missing








Not really a big deal as I can mount my PSU without it.
What is the email to contact caselabs these days? I see [email protected] and kevin mentioned [email protected] in an earlier post.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Just received my STH10 accessories today but the PSU support mount was missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big deal as I can mount my PSU without it.
> What is the email to contact caselabs these days? I see [email protected] and kevin mentioned [email protected] in an earlier post.


I was also with [email protected] in contact few days ago... Its the right address


----------



## luciddreamer124

Had my S3 powder coated in a "silver splatter" wrinkle finish this summer. Some imperfections but I'm pleased with the result overall.


----------



## Barefooter

^^ That looks great! Love the tubing too


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Had my S3 powder coated in a "silver splatter" wrinkle finish this summer. Some imperfections but I'm pleased with the result overall.


Very nice. That looks like mine except I had a coat of candy blue over the silver vein.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Had my S3 powder coated in a "silver splatter" wrinkle finish this summer. Some imperfections but I'm pleased with the result overall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats, very good looking rig !


----------



## HaykOC

Anyone know where I could get some longer screws for a radiator? The 30mm M4 screws dont have enough thread remaining after going through a fan+S8S bracket to then thread into my radiators. Using EK Vardar EVO 120 fans with HWLabs radiators. I think a 32mm screw would do it but I cant find any similar at my local Industrial hardware.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Anyone know where I could get some longer screws for a radiator? The 30mm M4 screws dont have enough thread remaining after going through a fan+S8S bracket to then thread into my radiators. Using EK Vardar EVO 120 fans with HWLabs radiators. I think a 32mm screw would do it but I cant find any similar at my local Industrial hardware.


I buy all my screws from https://mnpctech.com/, Be warned there a little bit more money due to the face there stainless Steel & higher grade of Stainless Steel.

Also Mod-One sells larger ones (If you don't mind them being silver).

If you want some very cheap screws Hobby King is place to go. You can get 12 basic steel screws at 32 to 35 mm length for about a dollar.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> ^^ That looks great! Love the tubing too


Thanks! I was amazed at how easy it was to switch to stainless. I'm very happy I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Very nice. That looks like mine except I had a coat of candy blue over the silver vein.


Your powder coat looks amazing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Congrats, very good looking rig !


Thanks! Just need some actual hardware upgrades now haha... it's been a few years...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Anyone know where I could get some longer screws for a radiator? The 30mm M4 screws dont have enough thread remaining after going through a fan+S8S bracket to then thread into my radiators. Using EK Vardar EVO 120 fans with HWLabs radiators. I think a 32mm screw would do it but I cant find any similar at my local Industrial hardware.


The Hobby King screws are just fine if you want black screws. Here's a link for you https://hobbyking.com/en_us/metal-round-head-machine-hex-screw-m4x32-10pcs-set.html

Now the ones from eBay that ship from China... those are no good.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The Hobby King screws are just fine if you want black screws. Here's a link for you https://hobbyking.com/en_us/metal-round-head-machine-hex-screw-m4x32-10pcs-set.html
> 
> Not the ones from eBay that ship from China... those are no good.


Those should be what I was looking for. Big help, thanks.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The Hobby King screws are just fine if you want black screws. Here's a link for you https://hobbyking.com/en_us/metal-round-head-machine-hex-screw-m4x32-10pcs-set.html
> 
> Now the ones from eBay that ship from China... those are no good.


Just be warned Hobby King screws are cheap (I consider them Junk) & show wear & tear very easily compared higher grade metals.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just be warned Hobby King screws are cheap (I consider them Junk) & show wear & tear very easily compared higher grade metals.


I have Hobby King screws and yes they are inexpensive, but they are fine for fans and radiators.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I have Hobby King screws and yes they are inexpensive, but they are fine for fans and radiators.


They just feel & look very cheap. After all your using a Case-Labs case why use cheap screws when there are better options out there. If money is an issue, You can get 100 stainless steel screws for 9 dollars (There not MNPCTech Quality screws, but there still much higher quality screws then what Hobby King sells).

Plus they will not wear & tear which happens to steel screws.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I buy all my screws from https://mnpctech.com/, Be warned there a little bit more money due to the face there stainless Steel & higher grade of Stainless Steel.


Thank you for supporting and mentioning Mnpctech, please DM before placing your next order.


----------



## ckoons1

I'm switching to a reverse case and wondering if there is a trick to
removing the current caselabs logo sticker?
Thx


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> I'm switching to a reverse case and wondering if there is a trick to
> removing the current caselabs logo sticker?
> Thx


I used a heatgun to gently remove mine before I sent it for powdercoating. I was able to stick it back on once done.


----------



## ckoons1

No issue removing remaining residue?


----------



## Memmento Mori

Ok gentlemen Im joining the "6th element party"!









Before:


NOW!:


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> No issue removing remaining residue?


No issues. I went really slow to make sure I got everything on the sticker so that I could reuse it later.

I relocated it to the top after I finished powdercoating


----------



## hebrewbacon

Just received the missing PSU support mount from CL in my first order. Was really quick to respond and ship the part


----------



## Mega Man

It really sounds to new like new staff growing pains. Nothing else.

Still no word from xnine, which is sad, looks like the split may of been a bad one. And ocn suffered:/


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Thank you for supporting and mentioning Mnpctech, please DM before placing your next order.


just noticed this post, Will DM you once I'm ready for my next order. MNPCTech have been great & always helped me get the quantity needed for my build.

After removing back of my part of my case a few times (Due to tubing & special cuts I had to make). One thing I have noticed is the screws do wear & tear way to easily. Wish these screws were Aluminum or atlease stainless steel.

That is my only real issue I have with case-Lab cases.


----------



## clarifiante

has anyone sucessfully modded their SMA8 to be compatible for vertical GPU mounting? would love to see how you did it!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> has anyone sucessfully modded their SMA8 to be compatible for vertical GPU mounting? would love to see how you did it!


That's actually a great question.

TCO


----------



## Craigk19

always loved the look of vertical GPUs would be cheaper as well wouldn't need a backplate as much


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> has anyone sucessfully modded their SMA8 to be compatible for vertical GPU mounting? would love to see how you did it!


I'll let you know after my parts arrive and are installed (first comes the testing though):



If they do work, I'll have a few extras that I'll probably be willing to part with.


----------



## Mega Man

I asked cl to incorporate this (a long long time ago) into their cases, I got a very nice " ummm. No" in response


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> has anyone sucessfully modded their SMA8 to be compatible for vertical GPU mounting? would love to see how you did it!


You could use something like this:


----------



## Mega Man

That's actually pretty nice, I have been looking for one ( mountable pci slots ) for a while. Would be awesome if cl would make a panel mount pic like this


In 8 or 7, 5, and 3 or 2 pic slots, and a full io ( both full pic and mini or low profile or w.e the short pci slots are called.


----------



## kgtuning

Shouldn't be difficult since the whole tray and back pieces come out.


----------



## Mega Man

I mean just a plate, for modding and custom cases (homebrew) like the above. But ya I am thinking of using a cl magnum tray, I would prefer gave low profile pci slots though for this application


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I'll let you know after my parts arrive and are installed (first comes the testing though):
> 
> 
> 
> If they do work, I'll have a few extras that I'll probably be willing to part with.


will be very interesting to see!


----------



## clarifiante

also, i am trying to wrap my head around of how to install fans for top radiators for push/pull. i can't wrap around how to screw in the fans on top, i have the extended top cover. how do you guys do it?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> also, i am trying to wrap my head around of how to install fans for top radiators for push/pull. i can't wrap around how to screw in the fans on top, i have the extended top cover. how do you guys do it?


Not sure which case you have, but check this out, it may help. It's for an S8:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vg8s8Yw7SM


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Not sure which case you have, but check this out, it may help. It's for an S8:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vg8s8Yw7SM


thanks for the response. i have a sma8 so unfortunately no drop in mount. the only way i can think is to attach the radiator fans on the pull side and then hold the radiator while i screw in the top fans into the holes with an angled screwdriver


----------



## Mega Man

I generally use 2-4 screws on either the (or a) middle fan, our half in each of the outside fan sections.

Then screw fans into rad. Once it is holding you can remove the screws that held the rad in place and put fans in there


----------



## iamjanco

Two saw horses, turn the case upside down. Problem solved.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Nearing the End eveyrone. Just day shots left for the case out in the country. Hope you enjoy. Thanks for those that followed!








More in the buildlog.

TCO


----------



## Jobotoo

That's really nice and I love how you take the pictures.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Finally got the water cooling in. Gotta get some better pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the water cooling in. Gotta get some better pictures tomorrow!


Looking good! I've got the same case, but you are much further along with your build. More Pics please!


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> has anyone sucessfully modded their SMA8 to be compatible for vertical GPU mounting? would love to see how you did it!


I think it would look weird in a case like this, I will never do it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> That's really nice and I love how you take the pictures.


Thank you. I am no where near a good photographer, but I certainly try.

TCO


----------



## Craigk19

Quick question, is the sound form a DDC pump much loader or hotter than a D5 pump? cant decide on which set up i want to run. if the D5 is quieter ill go that route but the DDC pump res combos i can get are much slicker looking, any thoughts?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> Quick question, is the sound form a DDC pump much loader or hotter than a D5 pump? cant decide on which set up i want to run. if the D5 is quieter ill go that route but the DDC pump res combos i can get are much slicker looking, any thoughts?


I've got several ddc pumps and 1 d5, from my existence so far the ddc is quieter. What pump res combo are you looking at?


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Looking good! I've got the same case, but you are much further along with your build. More Pics please!


Thanks! Here's a few more


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> Thanks! Here's a few more


Awesome!

After working on my guild for a long time, I'm now highly considering going with Stainless Steel tubing . . . it never ends, lol!


----------



## TheRedViper

Putting my mercury s8 build up in 2 weeks. Anyone knows a place where you can have something lasered on the bottom of your side panel window?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Putting my mercury s8 build up in 2 weeks. Anyone knows a place where you can have something lasered on the bottom of your side panel window?


I was thinking the same thing . . . Probably google etching and see what pops up locally.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Took a Day shot or two. Going to update my log as well.







So excited to be done with this one, in order to plan for the next.













TCO


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Took a Day shot or two. Going to update my log as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to be done with this one, in order to plan for the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Very, very nice!


----------



## TheRedViper

Anyone knows what the windows are made out of? Cast acrylic?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Anyone knows what the windows are made out of? Cast acrylic?


acrylic


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> acrylic


Yeah but what type?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Yeah but what type?


Well it's almost certainly cast acrylic... the question is whether or not it's cell cast or extruded/extended cast. My guess is the latter, due to the 'scratchability' of it... however mine seem to be free of the normal impurities that are often present in extruded sheets, so it is definitely a higher grade than many.

It's definitely not top quality, but it's a step above something you'd have in an Antec or Corsair case IMO. It's definitely not polycarbonate


----------



## shiokarai

Anyone know which pedestal is a correct one for the Magnum THW10 case? (http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-thw10-customizable/)

Is it this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-magnum-m8-m10-t10/

or maybe this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-magnum-th10a-th10-mh10/










Also I think I saw THW10A case somewhere (here: https://www.bestcases.eu/magnum-thw10a) - is it somehow different from the THW10?


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Anyone know which pedestal is a correct one for the Magnum THW10 case? (http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-thw10-customizable/)
> 
> Is it this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-magnum-m8-m10-t10/
> 
> or maybe this one: http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-magnum-th10a-th10-mh10/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think I saw THW10A case somewhere (here: https://www.bestcases.eu/magnum-thw10a) - is it somehow different from the THW10?


The ped for the THW10 is not in production yet. They said it's coming...

Think the -A on that THW10 ad is a typo.


----------



## Jim-CL

The MH10, TH10 and TH10A all use the same pedestal. The THW10 is different because it is wider. We expect it to be released soon


----------



## emsj86

im actually ordered and got all the tools needed to make my sm8 vertical mounted will require dremel to the motherboard slider as next to the mesh near the pcie brackets it comes out


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim-CL*
> 
> The MH10, TH10 and TH10A all use the same pedestal. The THW10 is different because it is wider. We expect it to be released soon


Whats the exact window material? Cast acrylic or extruded?


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim-CL*
> 
> The MH10, TH10 and TH10A all use the same pedestal. The THW10 is different because it is wider. We expect it to be released soon


How soon is "soon" may I ask?







Is it something like "2018 soon" or sooner?


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> The ped for the THW10 is not in production yet. They said it's coming...
> 
> Think the -A on that THW10 ad is a typo.


Thanks! So if I assume correctly, THW10 is capable of accommodating 4 x 560 rads (2 up, 2 bottom) + 2 x 420 rads (front) max?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Thanks! So if I assume correctly, THW10 is capable of accommodating 4 x 560 rads (2 up, 2 bottom) + 2 x 420 rads (front) max?


Or add another thw10 on top ???


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Or add another thw10 on top ???


that's a dangerously cool idea


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> that's a dangerously cool idea


Call it burj khalifa


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone here use demcifilter filters? i have them on the lower chamber of my SMA8 mounted on the inside and right above my ml140 pro fans. however, the filter sit too close to my fans and it generates this annoying high pitched noise. the noise gets louder the more dust the filter traps. right now the only strategy i have to get rid or reduce the noise is to clean the fitler but this is not an effective solution considering how that would be mean i have to clean it every 2-3 days.

does anyone have strategies on how to reduce this noise?


----------



## Trestles126

Got some leds on the waterplate in my s8


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Got some leds on the waterplate in my


That water plate looks great illuminated


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> does anyone here use demcifilter filters? i have them on the lower chamber of my SMA8 mounted on the inside and right above my ml140 pro fans. however, the filter sit too close to my fans and it generates this annoying high pitched noise. the noise gets louder the more dust the filter traps. right now the only strategy i have to get rid or reduce the noise is to clean the fitler but this is not an effective solution considering how that would be mean i have to clean it every 2-3 days.
> 
> does anyone have strategies on how to reduce this noise?


1 Dont use those fans
2 dont use those filters,

Thems the choices


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> does anyone here use demcifilter filters? i have them on the lower chamber of my SMA8 mounted on the inside and right above my ml140 pro fans. however, the filter sit too close to my fans and it generates this annoying high pitched noise. the noise gets louder the more dust the filter traps. right now the only strategy i have to get rid or reduce the noise is to clean the fitler but this is not an effective solution considering how that would be mean i have to clean it every 2-3 days.
> 
> does anyone have strategies on how to reduce this noise?


How thick are the actual fan frames?

I use Phanteks PH-F140MP in my SMA8 and they clear my Demciflex filters. The clearance is tight so it may be that some fan designs protrude just that little bit extra to cause an issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thems the choices


Not quite....









Choice #3:

You can actually space out the side panels a mm or two simply by placing washers between the silver Caselabs mounting clips and their standoffs thereby raising the clips off their standoffs slightly which means that the side panel (and hence the filter) will sit slightly further away from the fans.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Not quite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choice #3:
> 
> You can actually space out the side panels a mm or two simply by placing washers between the silver Caselabs mounting clips and their standoffs thereby raising the clips off their standoffs slightly which means that the side panel (and hence the filter) will sit slightly further away from the fans.


thanks for the more constructive feedback. i was pondering this option as well. do you know what size and type of washers i should be looking for? highly appreciate a nudge in the right direction


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> do you know what size and type of washers i should be looking for?


I have not measured the screws which mount the clips... You will obviously require a washer that allows the clip mounting screw to go through, so something in the order of a 3 or 4mm hole would probably suffice - just measure the diameter of the screws used which hold the clips down and select one that allows the screw to pass through.

The washer does not need to have a large outside diameter.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Mercury S5: #projectEVO V2


----------



## TheRedViper

My mercury S8 build is about 1/3 completed


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Thanks! So if I assume correctly, THW10 is capable of accommodating 4 x 560 rads (2 up, 2 bottom) + 2 x 420 rads (front) max?


No, it's 4x560 or 2x420(F) + 2x560 & 2x420. The 560 reaches all the way to the front & there is no way to add another radiator to the flex-bay without it hitting the 560 radiator. You can do 420(F) + 420(Top or Bottom) without any issues.

adding anything to the flex-bay might not allow a 560 to be installed. It's why with my Build I did 420x2 & 560x2. I think that's plenty of cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim-CL*
> 
> The MH10, TH10 and TH10A all use the same pedestal. The THW10 is different because it is wider. We expect it to be released soon


I might grab it, I really want the Ped just so I could use it as area to hold my harddrives So I could remove them from the flex-Bay. It would also clean up the one side a bit. I'm guessing there is no time table on the THW10 Ped yet?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Mercury S5: #projectEVO V2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's some good Schiit on your desktop there. Build is very nice too.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Mercury S5: #projectEVO V2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More pics please


----------



## Jaydobo

My caselabs BH8 came in today!



My plan for liquid cooling is quite simple.

I ordered mine with two front 140mm fan brackets. My plan is to buy the EKWB vertical reservoir pump bracket AND the EK-XRES 100 to mount on the bracket to the front 140mm fan mount.
The clearance from the bottom of the front 140mm fan mount to the top is ~19cm. The EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM is 15cm in height. Therefore, the clearance will work just fine.

My plan is to mount the pump/res combo to the front 140mm fan and route the tubing as follows:



What do you think of my plan? I am not adding a GPU to the loop. I do not OC GPUs and the top chamber has more than enough air movement for adequate cooling.


----------



## Jaydobo

How would you even run tubing with an SBAY setup in the BH8?


----------



## TheRedViper

Build is moving forward but cable management is a pain in the mercury s8 with standard lenght cables. I have to order new cablemod custom lenght cables.


----------



## khemist

Block looks nice, i almost bought one recently but decided to get another heatkiller instead.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Build is moving forward but cable management is a pain in the mercury s8 with standard lenght cables. I have to order new cablemod custom lenght cables.


I did have S8S awhile back, Space in those cases is tight specially once you start installing radiators & fans.

There are better options out there then CableMods. Mod-One.com Which they use MDPC-X (Which is far superior sleeving & wiring then what CableMod uses).

Mod-One is made up of former Case-Labs Employee's (I also believe one of the Co-founders of Case-Labs runs Mod-One).

--

Also make sure your vision cable/Cables are long enough to reach the AQ6XT. The Aquabus cable runs a bit short compared to USB cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Block looks nice, i almost bought one recently but decided to get another heatkiller instead.


HeatKiller Blocks are great. Shame I can't use one due to mods I made to my board already & I hate the look of the standard heatsinks that came with my Board. My MonoBlock(EK) does look nice on my board.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I did have S8S awhile back, Space in those cases is tight specially once you start installing radiators & fans.
> 
> There are better options out there then CableMods. Mod-One.com Which they use MDPC-X (Which is far superior sleeving & wiring then what CableMod uses).
> 
> Mod-One is made up of former Case-Labs Employee's (I also believe one of the Co-founders of Case-Labs runs Mod-One).
> 
> --
> 
> Also make sure your vision cable/Cables are long enough to reach the AQ6XT. The Aquabus cable runs a bit short compared to USB cable.
> HeatKiller Blocks are great. Shame I can't use one due to mods I made to my board already & I hate the look of the standard heatsinks that came with my Board. My MonoBlock(EK) does look nice on my board.


I dont have my top rad in place but il try to pass the usb cable from the vision to the left next to the audio then up and pass it through the rad drop in so it doesnt show all the way across to the top of the aquaero. Il give a look at mod-one. I said cablemod because I bought their cablekit for the color scheme thinking the cables would fit but the 240 rad in the flex bay is eating up 60mm.


----------



## M-oll

I'm joining the club soon. Ordered a SMA8 a couple of weeks ago and waiting for it to be delivered to me now. Looks phenomenal on all the pics I've seen and everybody seems to love the build quality etc.

Curious about the radiator space in the case. I haven't really gotten a grip on how large rads I can use at the same time in the flex-bay and the top if I have a 560 and a 280 in the bottom chamber.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydobo*
> 
> My caselabs BH8 came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My plan for liquid cooling is quite simple.
> 
> I ordered mine with two front 140mm fan brackets. My plan is to buy the EKWB vertical reservoir pump bracket AND the EK-XRES 100 to mount on the bracket to the front 140mm fan mount.
> The clearance from the bottom of the front 140mm fan mount to the top is ~19cm. The EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM is 15cm in height. Therefore, the clearance will work just fine.
> 
> My plan is to mount the pump/res combo to the front 140mm fan and route the tubing as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of my plan? I am not adding a GPU to the loop. I do not OC GPUs and the top chamber has more than enough air movement for adequate cooling.


That thing is pretty big!

TCO


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> No, it's 4x560 or 2x420(F) + 2x560 & 2x420. The 560 reaches all the way to the front & there is no way to add another radiator to the flex-bay without it hitting the 560 radiator. You can do 420(F) + 420(Top or Bottom) without any issues.
> 
> adding anything to the flex-bay might not allow a 560 to be installed. It's why with my Build I did 420x2 & 560x2. I think that's plenty of cooling.


Strange, that's a smaller cooling capacity compared to the STH10? STH10 can accommodate: 2x560 in bottom chamber + 480+360 upper chamber + 480 flex-bay = more than THW10?

Also, how did you manage airflow in the THW10? Where were intakes/exhausts? How's air circulation?


----------



## Mega Man

Huh

No way.

I can fit at min 240s on the bottom, 2 on the top, 1 in the front and that isn't exhausting all my options.

The thing about the sth is it is tall. You can do 2 in the bottom (same as th10) 2 top (slightly smaller rad then th ) and 1 in front. But the sth is thin where as the th is fat. You have more room to do "stuff" in the th...

The tx10
......

Forget it. Pure awesomesauce


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Strange, that's a smaller cooling capacity compared to the STH10? STH10 can accommodate: 2x560 in bottom chamber + 480+360 upper chamber + 480 flex-bay = more than THW10?
> 
> Also, how did you manage airflow in the THW10? Where were intakes/exhausts? How's air circulation?


If you add hard drives other then M.2 that's going to reduce the radiator size. Then the pump based on how far it reaches you may not be able to get a pump installed at the bottom & still have two 560. Anything in the flex-bay will reduce the radiator again. You need to plan ahead before buying radiators there allot to take into account.

The case may say it can hold X amount of radiators doesn't mean you will be able to fit all that inside.

For THW 10

Air comes in at the bottom and leaves at the top. I also have fans at the front For more intake & one exhaust for the motherboard.


----------



## M-oll

I'm thinking of building a "frame" for the window in the SMA8 but I haven't found any dimensions for the cut out/part you can see from the outside (see pic below). Anyone that feels like whipping out the old tape measurer and measure it for me?

Bonus points if I get a picture of the mounting mechanism of the window!


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If you add hard drives other then M.2 that's going to reduce the radiator size. Then the pump based on how far it reaches you may not be able to get a pump installed at the bottom & still have two 560. Anything in the flex-bay will reduce the radiator again. You need to plan ahead before buying radiators there allot to take into account.
> 
> The case may say it can hold X amount of radiators doesn't mean you will be able to fit all that inside.


Well, I have 2 x 560s now mounted at the STH10 bottom chamber, thinking of adding 480 + 240 to the upper chamber (Corsair AX1500i = max 240 rad in the upper chamber). Pump is in the MB compartment. All good. THW10 is just a - relatively - big square box, whereas STH10 is divided into 3 sections and that's a better solution I think (you can basically separate cooling airflow from the components). THW10 doesn't seem to have all that much working space at the back - esp. if you have a 560 rad mounted in the bottom. Where to put the pump? onto the rad?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Well, I have 2 x 560s now mounted at the STH10 bottom chamber, thinking of adding 480 + 240 to the upper chamber (Corsair AX1500i = max 240 rad in the upper chamber). Pump is in the MB compartment. All good. THW10 is just a - relatively - big square box, whereas STH10 is divided into 3 sections and that's a better solution I think (you can basically separate cooling airflow from the components). THW10 doesn't seem to have all that much working space at the back - esp. if you have a 560 rad mounted in the bottom. Where to put the pump? onto the rad?


ok?

The STH10 has allot tighter space(It's why I cancel my order & went with THW10, I glad I did). You have allot of options in the back for the pump. Yes you can attach it to radiator or flexbay or create your own mounting system. Some res have pumps attached to them.

I just don't think you have a clear idea how big the THW10 true is. It's by far my favorite case to work in. Zero tight spaces, everything flows perfectly from tubing to cooling.

I suggest taking a look at my build log which uses the THW10 case.



If you ask me that's allot of room to work with in the back(There still a bit of the case not in the picture).

btw, the pump is just sitting there. I had to get out of the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Huh
> 
> The tx10
> ......
> 
> Forget it. Pure awesomesauce


You could actually live inside the TX10. That case is beyond massive.


----------



## shiokarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> ok?
> 
> The STH10 has allot tighter space(It's why I cancel my order & went with THW10, I glad I did). You have allot of options in the back for the pump. Yes you can attach it to radiator or flexbay or create your own mounting system. Some res have pumps attached to them.
> 
> I just don't think you have a clear idea how big the THW10 true is. It's by far my favorite case to work in. Zero tight spaces, everything flows perfectly from tubing to cooling.
> 
> I suggest taking a look at my build log which uses the THW10 case.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me that's allot of room to work with in the back(There still a bit of the case not in the picture).
> 
> btw, the pump is just sitting there. I had to get out of the way.


Definitely will check out your build log. I see you've mounted double res plate on the back side of the case (not front) with attached fans splitters? Neat!

Well, I have a good idea how big THW10 actually is - it's about 15cm wider than STH10 (so it's not actually a double wide vs single wide), practically same depth and 18cm shorter (as STH10 without upper chamber); albeit it's a dual chamber construction. I agree STH10 is a tighter space and harder to work with, esp. with 560mm rads. But upper chamber is a convenient thing, as is bottom chamber. I'm debating changing from STH10 to THW10 - wider + shorter may be better option in my new space. Got 3 x 560 rads + 3 x 420 rads laying around to build with.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Hey all. I come seeking advice... I'm considering a new build in a Bullet BH4, and I'm curious about the possibilities of water cooling it.

The hardware I have in mind:

Intel i7- 7820X
MSI X299M Gaming Pro Carbon AC
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition
GSkill DDR4-3000 4x 8GB
Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2 SSD (OS)
2- WD Green 2 TB (storage / back up)
Corsair AX860

First, to those that may have one, about how much clearance is there to mount a pump and tube reservoir, horizontally, under the tray? Second, with an average length GPU it's unlikely to be able to mount a 240 in the front, but is there clearance to be able to mount a 120 on the right side to go along with a 240 up top or should a hefty 240 up top be enough to handle a healthy overclock on the CPU and GPU? Third, given the confines of the case, it seems like 3/8" x 1/2" tubing would be preferable, suggestions as far as soft vs rigid?


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Hey all. I come seeking advice... I'm considering a new build in a Bullet BH4, and I'm curious about the possibilities of water cooling it.
> 
> The hardware I have in mind:
> 
> Intel i7- 7820X
> MSI X299M Gaming Pro Carbon AC
> EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition
> GSkill DDR4-3000 4x 8GB
> Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2 SSD (OS)
> 2- WD Green 2 TB (storage / back up)
> Corsair AX860
> 
> First, to those that may have one, about how much clearance is there to mount a pump and tube reservoir, horizontally, under the tray? Second, with an average length GPU it's unlikely to be able to mount a 240 in the front, but is there clearance to be able to mount a 120 on the right side to go along with a 240 up top or should a hefty 240 up top be enough to handle a healthy overclock on the CPU and GPU? Third, given the confines of the case, it seems like 3/8" x 1/2" tubing would be preferable, suggestions as far as soft vs rigid?


I built a mitx in abh4 with a1080 a 240 slim up top and a 60mm mini rad out the bottom exhaust. It was a very tite build with a lot of mods and not overclocked Cpu runs about 35ish and gpu about the same. If do a s5 if I were to do it again you won't get the cooling capacity to cool a overclocked gpu/Cpu imo

Check my bh4 log


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> I built a mitx in abh4 with a1080 a 240 slim up top and a 60mm mini rad out the bottom exhaust. It was a very tite build with a lot of mods and not overclocked Cpu runs about 35ish and gpu about the same. If do a s5 if I were to do it again you won't get the cooling capacity to cool a overclocked gpu/Cpu imo
> 
> Check my bh4 log


I see what you're saying about it being very snug, and that seems to be understating it lol... Still did a really nice job with it. Kudos.

From what I could see there simply isn't enough room under the tray for the res and pump... bummer. Seeing as how I want to go small as possible with this build, I may actually move down to an mITX and a regular i7-K series and do the build in an SH2, and take out the plate in front of the MB tray to make space for a smaller pump/res combo... it's either that going more expensive and stepping into an S5 it seems.


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> I see what you're saying about it being very snug, and that seems to be understating it lol... Still did a really nice job with it. Kudos.
> 
> From what I could see there simply isn't enough room under the tray for the res and pump... bummer. Seeing as how I want to go small as possible with this build, I may actually move down to an mITX and a regular i7-K series and do the build in an SH2, and take out the plate in front of the MB tray to make space for a smaller pump/res combo... it's either that going more expensive and stepping into an S5 it seems.


Is this ur only build if so spend the money on a s5 my bullet is a side build I use as a htpc it games well but I wouldn't build my main pc In one that's why I gots a s8 with ped !

Great cases but not for something you wanna OC maybe do a external rad? U could put a bay res in the bottom maybe. With the psu and ssd tray the lower gets cramped quick!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Is this ur only build if so spend the money on a s5 my bullet is a side build I use as a htpc it games well but I wouldn't build my main pc In one that's why I gots a s8 with ped !
> 
> Great cases but not for something you wanna OC maybe do a external rad? U could put a bay res in the bottom maybe. With the psu and ssd tray the lower gets cramped quick!


I'm building this as a rig to use at home and on the go, hence the choice to go small. Work requires me to travel a good bit around the surrounding couple of states, and I usually drive, so a rig like this would be nice. But the S5s aren't too big and burdensome... I may take the guts of my current rig, get a mITX board, and throw that into a BH2, and then do the major upgrade to the mATX build in an S5 in the spring... More money... of course... but then I'll get to have do two builds with less time offline.

Maybe along the lines of these:

BH2 Build:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/SpacemanSpliff/saved/xrgJVn

S5 Build:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/SpacemanSpliff/saved/WYYHNG


----------



## Trestles126

I mean there's no reason to not just build a bh7 or the new one. With handles it wouldn't be that hard to take on the go every now and then but still have the required space for a decent rad set up. Like I said my 4690k i5 with evga z97 mitx and gtx1080 actual performs quite well with the one slim rad and the fatty 60mm below. I would build new one with perhaps a matx 2 240rads and some ample storage throw handles on it and away you go. The mercury series wouldn't be as travel friendly as the bullet


----------



## Trestles126

Don't waste ur money on a 780 the 1080 was leeps above my 780. And I'll also need a non atx psu sfx I believe the form factor is called


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Don't waste ur money on a 780 the 1080 was leeps above my 780. And I'll also need a non atx psu sfx I believe the form factor is called


Lol... nah, I already own the 780. I'm looking at transferring most of the tower I currently have into a smaller case as a stop gap until Spring since October to March is the busiest time of year for me, I tend to be gone from home for 3-5 weeks at a time, at least a week each stop, and lugging around this damn Azza Hurrican is for the birds lol. That's why I'm probably gonna hold off on doing the major upgrade until March or April. It stands a decent chance that Coffee Lake X may even be out by then... or at least close enough to piece meal everything else together and have it ready and waiting. I'll probably still go with either S5 or a BH8, just to have something a good bit smaller as my permanent desktop at home.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiokarai*
> 
> Well, I have 2 x 560s now mounted at the STH10 bottom chamber, thinking of adding 480 + 240 to the upper chamber (Corsair AX1500i = max 240 rad in the upper chamber). Pump is in the MB compartment. All good. THW10 is just a - relatively - big square box, whereas STH10 is divided into 3 sections and that's a better solution I think (you can basically separate cooling airflow from the components). THW10 doesn't seem to have all that much working space at the back - esp. if you have a 560 rad mounted in the bottom. Where to put the pump? onto the rad?


I have a STH10 with a 560 Monsta in the bottom push/pull. I was initially thinking of going dual 560s in the bottom but it was absolute overkill. It will easily hold dual 560s rads that are around 60mm thick (UT60, HL 560GTX, 560 GTR). I have a 480 monsta in the top compartment push/pull and running a dual loop with my pumps mounted directly to my reservoir.


----------



## Erik Barone

Hey, do any of you know when will Caselabs start to include tempered glass as an option when buying? I ve been thinking about getting the sma8 as an upgrade from my enthoo evolvo but i just love the tempered glass on the evolve so much i dont know if I can live without it now. Caselabs please


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik Barone*
> 
> Hey, do any of you know when will Caselabs start to include tempered glass as an option when buying? I ve been thinking about getting the sma8 as an upgrade from my enthoo evolvo but i just love the tempered glass on the evolve so much i dont know if I can live without it now. Caselabs please


No but you can post your desire here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632189/caselabs-what-would-you-like-to-see


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik Barone*
> 
> Hey, do any of you know when will Caselabs start to include tempered glass as an option when buying? I ve been thinking about getting the sma8 as an upgrade from my enthoo evolvo but i just love the tempered glass on the evolve so much i dont know if I can live without it now. Caselabs please


I recall someone bring it up last year, They basically said it was not planned or have interest in adding it down the line. If enough people ask they might consider it or atlease do a special run.


----------



## emsj86

You can always get tempered glass made up. My window that came with my caselabs sm8 I must say is great all my other cases always scratched really easly.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> You can always get tempered glass made up. My window that came with my caselabs sm8 I must say is great all my other cases always scratched really easly.


that's because it covered on both sides with paper & properly packed in the box(shielding it from all the other parts of the case). Unlike the mass produced cases where they just throw everything inside the same box with a thin layer of plastic & hopes it will be protected.


----------



## Krazie316

Hello guys, new member of the forums here. Although I've frequented as a guest reader before. This is my Caselabs Magnum SMA8 chassis. This build is incomplete and will be on a slow progression to completion. I've chosen to take the route of buying pieces over time starting with the case, fans, and cables (all completed). I even already have the cables for the 2 graphics cards I'll be buying later. Both sets are 8 and 6+2 and color ordered in a way that works for 8 and 8 or 8 and 6 (removing the +2 on the side)

I'm working on buying all the water cooling parts now. I need the two radiators, two pumps, Hardline tubes, CPU block, and the other half of the fittings on my list.

I'll be finishing with the MoBo, RAM, Graphics Cards, and processor at the end of the build. This way it won't be outdated before it's finished. It's not the ideal way, but a way that will work for my budget. I'm leaning towards a Threadripper 1950X build at the moment.

Below is the progress I've made with my old build and AiO cooler being used for now. I'm also thinking of getting a tempered glass window made for this case as I already have lots of micro scratches near the bottom of the acrylic (kids and using wrong cleaning methods).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Welcome Krazie316! Your pic had me totally confused until I read all of your post... couldn't wrap my head around 2 reservoirs not being connected to anything.









At first I thought you'd managed some ultra-clean hidden tubing setup there! And then I saw the AIO and stocker GPU... That's what I get for always going to the pictures first.


----------



## Krazie316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Welcome Krazie316! Your pic had me totally confused until I read all of your post... couldn't wrap my head around 2 reservoirs not being connected to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought you'd managed some ultra-clean hidden tubing setup there! And then I saw the AIO and stocker GPU... That's what I get for always going to the pictures first.


Believe me, I don't usually like sharing images of my current progress for that very reason lol. It's like kinda close but no cigar. I'm just happy I got the reservoirs mounted straight. It's scary drilling into this expensive case. The next scary part being drilling into the floor for the bulkhead fittings later on. These are the fittings I've acauired for now. I also already have the flex tubing for the basement:



I initially saw how expensive these builds are and the cases and thought I would never accomplish that. In March I decided to go for it and just build it over time. It is the more frustrating path but if I ever want to accomplish my goal of building at least one enthusiast rig in my lifetime, it will be by any means necessary (within reason). The best way to make that happen is not buy any core components till the end and buy them all at once.

I'm kinda holding back because I want to see what MoBos and GFX cards come out with PCIE 4.0. even then 5.0 will apparently be right on it's heels.


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats, and welcome i know your pain.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazie316*
> 
> Believe me, I don't usually like sharing images of my current progress for that very reason lol. It's like kinda close but no cigar. I'm just happy I got the reservoirs mounted straight. It's scary drilling into this expensive case. The next scary part being drilling into the floor for the bulkhead fittings later on. These are the fittings I've acauired for now. I also already have the flex tubing for the basement:
> 
> 
> 
> I initially saw how expensive these builds are and the cases and thought I would never accomplish that. In March I decided to go for it and just build it over time. It is the more frustrating path but if I ever want to accomplish my goal of building at least one enthusiast rig in my lifetime, it will be by any means necessary (within reason). The best way to make that happen is not buy any core components till the end and buy them all at once.
> 
> I'm kinda holding back because I want to see what MoBos and GFX cards come out with PCIE 4.0. even then 5.0 will apparently be right on it's heels.


That's a good plan.

You've already got an excellent case, and some good parts for the build.
I can relate to acquiring things over time, mine has been in progress for ages, but it will eventually get done.

Leaving the core components until last makes sense, you may need to get current blocks for them at that point, but you'll have the rest all ready to hook up.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I got Caselabs M8,bought used and not sure if someone have manual for this case, I'm struggling to attach pedestal to M8 or if someone have this can post pictures how should be attached

Thanks, Jura


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I got Caselabs M8,bought used and not sure if someone have manual for this case, I'm struggling to attach pedestal to M8 or if someone have this can post pictures how should be attached
> 
> Thanks, Jura


It's not for the M8 but the assembly and attachment is the same... just the form factor differs:
http://www.caselabs-store.com/content/Merlin%20Pedestal%20Assembly%20Guide.pdf

If you look you can see the big screw in the middle of the 4 for the wheels. Screw from top down to hold them. (Step 5 in that manual)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's not for the M8 but the assembly and attachment is the same... just the form factor differs:
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/content/Merlin%20Pedestal%20Assembly%20Guide.pdf
> 
> If you look you can see the big screw in the middle of the 4 for the wheels. Screw from top down to hold them. (Step 5 in that manual)


Hi there

Ohh OK then,this I did seen or thought so I need to do,but looks like in my case or on my M8 this big screw in middle is not been drilled at all but on pedestal this is drilled etc

Looks like I will be be drilling this which I didn't expected to do, but should be OK

Thanks again for reply

Thanks, Jura


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Ohh OK then,this I did seen or thought so I need to do,but looks like in my case or on my M8 this big screw in middle is not been drilled at all but on pedestal this is drilled etc
> 
> Looks like I will be be drilling this which I didn't expected to do, but should be OK
> 
> Thanks again for reply
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Hmmm. That's very, very weird. You could have one of the later revisions that allow for complete disassembly. At least that would make the drilling easier. On the originals like mine they came assembled and the center would be impossible to get right.

One thing to consider as a possibility, you could get longer screws and matching nuts and use the caster holes - I'd use at least two on each corner, opposing sides to hold well, but as long as the length is right and you've got those all matched it should work without any drilling. Might be worth a try at least.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hmmm. That's very, very weird. You could have one of the later revisions that allow for complete disassembly. At least that would make the drilling easier. On the originals like mine they came assembled and the center would be impossible to get right.
> 
> One thing to consider as a possibility, you could get longer screws and matching nuts and use the caster holes - I'd use at least two on each corner, opposing sides to hold well, but as long as the length is right and you've got those all matched it should work without any drilling. Might be worth a try at least.


Hi there

Here are pictures of how it looks





Not sure if its later revision, but I will be putting on every corner at least 3 these big screws or I will be getting longer screws and will use nut at the end of screws

Other 4* screws holes lining up on every corner like on case or pedestal and thinking to use these thick big screws on every corner of the case at least 3* if its possible

Thanks again for yours help

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mega Man

You can just use any of the 4 holes, or all

Tv m8 ped needs no disassembly. Speaking of i need 1 more....


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can just use any of the 4 holes, or all
> 
> Tv m8 ped needs no disassembly. Speaking of i need 1 more....


Hi there

Thanks I will be using one of the holes or I will be getting more screws these 3/8'' 10-32 screws not sure if I can get them over here but hopefully yes

I assume one screw will be enough to keep everything in place or together or I will need fill every hole and use 4 screws?

I'm just worried one screw will be not enough

If I will need extra screws then that's OK as I'm hoping to build this in November or December as soonest

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mega Man

One screw is fine (total of 4 screws, one in each corner) you don't need all 4 (total of 16 screws)

You should be able to use the screws you currently use for the rubber feet. If you didn't get casters ( which will come with 4 screws each) you should..... It weights alot



I am using 4 (total of 16), but just because i am anal about it, if i had the 5th hole already i would be using 5 each corner


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> One screw is fine (total of 4 screws, one in each corner) you don't need all 4 (total of 16 screws)
> 
> You should be able to use the screws you currently use for the rubber feet. If you didn't get casters ( which will come with 4 screws each) you should..... It weights alot


Hi there

Thanks for reply,I just tried today or tonight to use 4 screws only or I used one screw in each corner which seems has been OK and yes caster wheels I will be getting too for sure

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ckoons1

anyone needing/wanting a new caselabs th10a front chassis panel shoot me a pm


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for reply,I just tried today or tonight to use 4 screws only or I used one screw in each corner which seems has been OK and yes caster wheels I will be getting too for sure
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I would definitely recommend putting a few more - if not all 16, then at least 2 in each corner (offset corners). It's possible you'll want to lift it after it's assembled (over a door jamb, onto a table, up stairs, etc.) and although the empty case won't pose a problem, 2 full radiators plus fans and possibly pumps in that pedestal will raise the weight considerably. Better safe than sorry on that connection IMO.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> anyone needing/wanting a new caselabs th10a front chassis panel shoot me a pm


Since your offering it for free ill take it


----------



## Revan654

I was wondering if anyone can help. Going to swap the front buttons to something else. I'm not 100% sure on switch function. There to many types I just not 100% on what to grab. I'm thinking it's Mom-off.

Switch Type Function List:

1. On-Mom, Off-Mom
2. On-Off, Off-On
3. Mon On
4. Mon Off

Mom = Momentary

Link: https://www.digikey.com/products/en/switches/pushbutton-switches/199?FV=fffc008d%2Cffe000c7&mnonly=0&ColumnSort=-1000011&page=1&stock=0&pbfree=0&rohs=0&cad=0&datasheet=0&nstock=0&photo=0&nonrohs=0&newproducts=0&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25


----------



## Krazie316

Does anyone here have the EVGA FTW3 in an SMA8 case? It's just me being picky, but I'm trying to see if the cards extend past the MoBo tray/mount.

I was thinking of saving 100 and getting two SC Black Editions because they're shorter, narrower, and cheaper (they won't be super close to my reservoirs). However, I like the way my cables will look if I have 8+8 on the FTW3 rather than 6+8 on the SC BE.

It's one of those situations where there's a plus and negative either way for me. One takes up less room length and width wise, the other has better performance and the cables will show more red.

So in conclusion, basically want to see the opinions of others first. It will be a while before I get them anyway, probably sometime in November, black Friday or Cyber Monday preferably so I can buy everything needed to run the system (even if I have to wait to put it all on water a little later).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help. Going to swap the front buttons to something else. I'm not 100% sure on switch function. There to many types I just not 100% on what to grab. I'm thinking it's Mom-off.
> 
> Switch Type Function List:
> 
> 1. On-Mom, Off-Mom
> 2. On-Off, Off-On
> 3. Mon On
> 4. Mon Off
> 
> Mom = Momentary
> 
> Link: https://www.digikey.com/products/en/switches/pushbutton-switches/199?FV=fffc008d%2Cffe000c7&mnonly=0&ColumnSort=-1000011&page=1&stock=0&pbfree=0&rohs=0&cad=0&datasheet=0&nstock=0&photo=0&nonrohs=0&newproducts=0&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25


I think your right, mom - off


----------



## Bmf79

Damn! So far my first foray into being a caselabs enthusiast isn't going so well. After several months of waiting I received my BH8 today and it's damaged. I've reached out to Travis via email but I'm hoping posting here helps as well. I was looking forward to getting this build together now I have no idea what will happen next.


----------



## Mega Man

they will fix it !


----------



## Bmf79

I hope so. I may have screwed up my order as well. I ordered all parts I thought I may need that we’re on the bullet page but may have missed some. Apparently the ssd adapters are not on the bullet accessories page but on another. I’m not sure how I should have known that they were compatible. I have five ssds but can only mount two. The page shows three weeks for processing but I’m not 100% those are the right parts.


----------



## Mega Man

i think you have 2 choices ( caselabs accessories ) or aftermarket 3.5 to 2.5 adapters, or Velcro/ modding

personally i think CL needs to get rid of bullet accessories, for this reason they dont do it for any other case line, nor is it a complete list !

http://www.caselabs-store.com/2-5-hdd-ssd-mounting-kit/ ( there used to be 2, one for thick drives one for thin, looks like they got rid of the second "thin" one ) ( would need at least 2 more for 6 possible mounts ( you need 5, it comes with 2 )

i think this works without modding, but NO Guarantees ! http://www.caselabs-store.com/s3-and-s5-quad-ssd-mount-kit/ i dont know if it can fit the height in ( or you could diy this into it http://www.caselabs-store.com/single-wide-magnum-ssd-mount/ )


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmf79*
> 
> Damn! So far my first foray into being a caselabs enthusiast isn't going so well. After several months of waiting I received my BH8 today and it's damaged. I've reached out to Travis via email but I'm hoping posting here helps as well. I was looking forward to getting this build together now I have no idea what will happen next.


Start the build sure they can send u just the top


----------



## Trestles126

Took the lil guy out for some cleaning up.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help. Going to swap the front buttons to something else. I'm not 100% sure on switch function. There to many types I just not 100% on what to grab. I'm thinking it's Mom-off.
> 
> Switch Type Function List:
> 
> 1. On-Mom, Off-Mom
> 2. On-Off, Off-On
> 3. Mon On
> 4. Mon Off
> 
> Mom = Momentary
> 
> Link: https://www.digikey.com/products/en/switches/pushbutton-switches/199?FV=fffc008d%2Cffe000c7&mnonly=0&ColumnSort=-1000011&page=1&stock=0&pbfree=0&rohs=0&cad=0&datasheet=0&nstock=0&photo=0&nonrohs=0&newproducts=0&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25


Out of curiosity, what is your reason for the change ?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your reason for the change ?


I had two 16mm switches, I find 16mm version switches to be all cheap.

The default switch from case-Labs is red, I didn't want red. The second switch I had somehow the one pin had fallen inside the casing, I couldn't hook up the switch. I'm thinking of dropping the 19mm version down to the 16mm slot & buy a 25mm version for the first slot. Then mod the faceplate to accept the two new sizes.


----------



## Craigk19

Just a little basement mod a very small mod I did still got a long ways to go on this build. Should be buying my core components in November and watercoolong parts begining of next year. Ignore the cables that aren't green
[/IMG]


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Took the lil guy out for some cleaning up.


More info!


----------



## Trestles126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> More info!


The bh4 is my htpc it has a evga stinger z97 board 4690k Gtx1080 water cooled by a dark side x flow 240 up top I moved all the way to the right and a mini 60mm x45 alphacool rad down below at the exhaust. It was alottt of work to make it all work but runs great plays everything I want it to on my front 65inch also cut out and fit the aquarero 6 in the front panel


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> The bh4 is my htpc it has a evga stinger z97 board 4690k Gtx1080 water cooled by a dark side x flow 240 up top I moved all the way to the right and a mini 60mm x45 alphacool rad down below at the exhaust. It was alottt of work to make it all work but runs great plays everything I want it to on my front 65inch also cut out and fit the aquarero 6 in the front panel


Man this is awesome thanks for sharing. I like what you did with the Aquaero cut out. Wish it had that on the smaller BH units too.


----------



## NoDoz

I think it's time to say goodbye to my mercury S8 and do a micro atx build. Something a little smaller would work well for me. I won't be leaving the caselabs family, however, just getting a new caselabs!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I think it's time to say goodbye to my mercury S8 and do a micro atx build. Something a little smaller would work well for me. I won't be leaving the caselabs family, however, just getting a new caselabs!


BH2 is quite the nice case to work out of - love mine, though I think in hindsight I would have gone mATX, but a nice OP ITX machine is never a bad thing.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> BH2 is quite the nice case to work out of - love mine, though I think in hindsight I would have gone mATX, but a nice OP ITX machine is never a bad thing.


I concur that am mIT monster is a good thing... that's what my next build is going to be... I'm just torn between the Mercury S3, the BH2, or maybe an NZXT Manta.... Leaning towards the S3 right now... It's a tough choice cause I want a reasonably portable, small desktop footprint, but still enough space inside to do a full custom loop and be able to take in the aesthetics of it all.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> BH2 is quite the nice case to work out of - love mine, though I think in hindsight I would have gone mATX, but a nice OP ITX machine is never a bad thing.


Yeah I think the smallest I want to go is mATX. That's a lot smaller than I've ever gone. It's always been full tower or large cube.


----------



## Mega Man

i will never understand the small pc craze.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will never understand the small pc craze.


Its to compensate for the small, wait, what if,...


----------



## Craigk19

haha i can understand having a small pc to set on the desk to show off. The SM8 is about as large as i would go to be on a desk small one would be cool to have water cooled and to have a small foot print


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will never understand the small pc craze.


To be fair, I mainly did mine the way I did (ITX, 6950X, TitanXp, SSD Raid Array, Etc) mostly because there was a vocal group of people I dealt with that really hated on those that built 'pointless' high end systems, and I knew this one would make them see red.

And boy did it.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> To be fair, I mainly did mine the way I did (ITX, 6950X, TitanXp, SSD Raid Array, Etc) mostly because there was a vocal group of people I dealt with that really hated on those that built 'pointless' high end systems, and I knew this one would make them see red.
> 
> And boy did it.


You forced me to bump your build thread...


----------



## wilkinsb01

Playing with the new toy SMA8 waiting for cable sleeve








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRedViper




----------



## jura11

Ok guys,transferred everything from Enthoo Primo to the Caselabs M8 and must say its very heavy, that's without the 8*HDD and PSU, just waiting on tubing, wanted go route of the EK ZMT but going back to Mayhems UV White 16/10

Pictures will post tomorrow or during the weekend

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura is


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Ok guys,transferred everything from Enthoo Primo to the Caselabs M8 and must say its very heavy, that's without the 8*HDD and PSU, just waiting on tubing, wanted go route of the EK ZMT but going back to Mayhems UV White 16/10
> 
> Pictures will post tomorrow or during the weekend
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura is


My mercury s8 is very heavy, 2x custom loops, 1600w psu, etc. Didnt put it on a balance but i can move it for only a short distance honestly ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> My mercury s8 is very heavy, 2x custom loops, 1600w psu, etc. Didnt put it on a balance but i can move it for only a short distance honestly ?


Ordered caster wheels as well bit they still are in transit and should be here sometime next week or so and will be putting them not sure when

2 custom loops and 2*1600w PSU plus GPUs and case etc this must be heavy there

In my case 4*360mm radiators and 3*GPUs are in M8 and 8*HDD

I thought so there will be bit more space at back for cable management, managed to make at least looking good bit still I will need to get shorter cables etc, plus I made few mistakes with making wrong holes for reservoir and now reservoir is interfering with flex bay mounts

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilkinsb01*
> 
> Playing with the new toy SMA8 waiting for cable sleeve


Are those EK Nickel backplates I sees in there shining away?

Even if not, EK... shinies still get thumbs!


----------



## wilkinsb01

Yes EK 1080


----------



## Trestles126

Got some Mnpctech cnced aluminum feet for my bh4 as well as some new black slim fans believe they are made by prolimatech. They deffinetly look better than the white bladed silverstones I had before


----------



## MoDeNa

Hi guys,

I'm thinking in making un upgrade and moving all the components from my Evolv TG to a SMA8:

- i7 6800k @ 4 GHz
- Asus X99 A USB 3.1
- Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC

I currently have the three of them water cooled with 2x HWS Nemesis GTS 360 and 6x Noiseblockers eLoop fans (at around 1300 rpm under load), but I'm not happy with the performance, in terms of silence, in my Evolv. The temps are fine playing BF1 (around 55ºC the processor and around 50ºC the graphics card)

If I finally move to a SMA8, I am thinking in 1x HWS 560 black ice SR-2 rad to fit in the bottom and 1x 480 HWS black ice SR-2 to fit in the top.

The idea I have is to run the fans below 800 rpm. Do you think this config is possible maintaining some acceptable overclock and temps under load (at least same temps or better than my current ones)?

Many thanks in advance for your comments.

Kind regards,


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Got some Mnpctech cnced aluminum feet for my bh4 as well as some new black slim fans believe they are made by prolimatech. They deffinetly look better than the white bladed silverstones I had before


Very nice bullet build!

here's a bullit mcqueen tribute, https://mnpctech.com/caselabs-bullet-bh4-matx-case.html


----------



## Trestles126

Thanks follow u on Facebook you're who got me hooked on the idea of running stainless in my s8 build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1615289/grey-horizon-caselabs-s8-pedestal-build/90#post_26350885
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Very nice bullet build!
> 
> here's a bullit mcqueen tribute, https://mnpctech.com/caselabs-bullet-bh4-matx-case.html


----------



## kittysox

I’ve got severa caselabs cases notably the s3 and s5 Mercury cases. I’m really trying to get ahold of a Merlin sm5 matx case. If anyone has one and is interested in selling, I’d love to hear from you.


----------



## MysticCoyote

Well my Mercury S8 with pedestal arrived back in June. After assembling, it has sat empty beside my computer desk. I have 3 older builds that are in various stages of being modding (I’m so ADHD…) and other projects that are keeping me busy. However, I have started to order some items for the MS8 build (i.e. rads, fans and assorted cooling loop items). I have not ordered a cpu or motherboard yet as I’m conflicted on which way to go (Threadripper 1950X, i9-7980XE or i9-7960X). Back in the day of the 386 and 486 I build both Intel and AMD based PCs but for the longest I have used only Intel CPUs. Now Threadripper comes along and for nostalgic sack seems to be a good way to go. But before I commit, I have some case mods to the S8 I would like to do (i.e. custom paint for one) which will give me a little time before I pick a path. Maybe some of y’all could chime in on which way you would go. Anyways, once I do get started I’ll post a build log…y’all have fun now…


----------



## Revan654

Whats everyone opinion on using dust filters or not on Case-Lab cases? I been wondering if it's worth using dust filters on my input fans/radiators.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Whats everyone opinion on using dust filters or not on Case-Lab cases? I been wondering if it's worth using dust filters on my input fans/radiators.


Im currently testing that out, i have 3 rads on my mercury s8 all working as input. Currently running no filters to see how long it takes to accumulate dust. Still had custom demciflex made which will ship friday from south africa.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Im currently testing that out, i have 3 rads on my mercury s8 all working as input. Currently running no filters to see how long it takes to accumulate dust. Still had custom demciflex made which will ship friday from south africa.


I have a bunch Demciflex. I would need to mod them due to screws sticking out. I'm just wondering if it's worth modding them or not. if Dustfilters are worth it.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have a bunch Demciflex. I would need to mod them due to screws sticking out. I'm just wondering if it's worth modding them or not. if Dustfilters are worth it.


Pretty sure you can order custom ones with specified cutouts. But yeah im wondering that too which is why im running a test.

I dont have pets and my house is cleaned every friday so results can differ even if the pc is at ground level.


----------



## Revan654

I'm even sure right now how they would do a custom order with this:


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm even sure right now how they would do a custom order with this:


You take the measurements and theyll deal with it.
https://www.demcifilter.com/Custom-Filters


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Whats everyone opinion on using dust filters or not on Case-Lab cases? I been wondering if it's worth using dust filters on my input fans/radiators.


I got myself a data vac because I don't like the looks of the demciflex filters. Honestly, I think it's way easier to just blast the case out every couple weeks than it is to remove and clean filters.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> You take the measurements and theyll deal with it.
> https://www.demcifilter.com/Custom-Filters


I know that, As you can see the surface is very limited, The edges of there filters have a default thickness along with the part that has to stick to the case. Not sure if there enough surface for the filter to stick to the case.


----------



## Craigk19

family is asking for Christmas list. i dont want to give links to any parts for my upcoming loop. i was thinking maybe a mini vac to clean out the dust every so often of my case labs and find all sorts of mixed things when i try to google some answers. So what do you guys use to clean out your caslabs cases? not a fan of compressed air btw feel like it just move the dust around and all settles back in the end. trying to keep it under 50ish


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigk19*
> 
> family is asking for Christmas list. i dont want to give links to any parts for my upcoming loop. i was thinking maybe a mini vac to clean out the dust every so often of my case labs and find all sorts of mixed things when i try to google some answers. So what do you guys use to clean out your caslabs cases? not a fan of compressed air btw feel like it just move the dust around and all settles back in the end. trying to keep it under 50ish


DataVac is the most popular one around here. It's actually a blower, and can make a decent amount of noise but if you want dust blown out of something does it ever do a nice job of it.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> DataVac is the most popular one around here. It's actually a blower, and can make a decent amount of noise but if you want dust blown out of something does it ever do a nice job of it.


You got that right! I mix use mine and it doubles as a drying mechanism when I wash my car. I pair it with a ceramic coat and makes for an easy wash, no more water spots!


----------



## iamjanco

Dust? I bought *one of these* when it was on sale for just over $200. It doesn't blow, but it certainly sux!

For blowing I use an air compressor.


----------



## XCalinX

So Jayztwocents said during his latest live stream that's still going right now that Caselabs is coming out with a new case that he wants to use for Skunkworks.


----------



## Mega Man

And still no one cares what j2c says...


----------



## XCalinX

Why?


----------



## Mega Man

Because, he is j2c


----------



## ophelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Im currently testing that out, i have 3 rads on my mercury s8 all working as input. Currently running no filters to see how long it takes to accumulate dust. Still had custom demciflex made which will ship friday from south africa.


If I may ask, what sizes did you end up needing for an S8? I was surprised to see Demciflex didn't already have this case on their site.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hey all,

Thinking (just thinking for now) about going with brass tubing (link). Is there anything I need to know beforehand?

Thanx in advance


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ophelan*
> 
> If I may ask, what sizes did you end up needing for an S8? I was surprised to see Demciflex didn't already have this case on their site.


I had to order custom ones directly from them. 415x165mm and 410x180mm for top vented cover and 360 side drop in.


----------



## MoDeNa

I was thinking in buying a SMA8 but afterJ2C words, it seems, as you guys mentioned before, that a new case model will be released in the upcoming months.

I think I will wait to see what's new


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoDeNa*
> 
> I was thinking in buying a SMA8 but afterJ2C words, it seems, as you guys mentioned before, *that a new case model* will be released in the upcoming months.
> 
> I think I will wait to see what's new


Are you saying there will be a revision of the SMA8?

Or a new model in general. Nothing can replace the SMA8.

TCO


----------



## MoDeNa

These are only rumours but since the SMA8 was released a couple of years has passed, so I guess that this could be a posibility.


----------



## chibi

Just ordered an S3, anyone wanna take bets on which I get first? CaseLabs S3 vs Intel i7-8700K lol


----------



## XCalinX

Whatever it might be, I just hope it will have a tempered glass window and a conversion kit for SMA8 owners (remember, when the SMA8 came out, conversion kits were available for the SMH10)


----------



## MoDeNa

By the way, which is the best radiator config for an SMA8 if you are looking for silence and performance?

I was thinking in a HWL 560 Black Ice SR-2 in the bottom with NB eLoop B14-PS and a HWL 480 Black Ice SR-2 in with Noise Blockers eLoop B12-PS.

Will these perform better than the monster radiators from Alphacool?

Cheers,


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoDeNa*
> 
> By the way, which is the best radiator config for an SMA8 if you are looking for silence and performance?
> 
> I was thinking in a HWL 560 Black Ice SR-2 in the bottom with NB eLoop B14-PS and a HWL 480 Black Ice SR-2 in with Noise Blockers eLoop B12-PS.
> 
> Will these perform better than the monster radiators from Alphacool?
> 
> Cheers,


Based on some of the reviews yes, HWL will do better. I personally would suggest Hardware Labs SR-2 with Corsair ML Pro.


----------



## MoDeNa

Many thanks for your opinion. I will check the Corsair ML Pro, in both 140mm and 120mm.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And still no one cares what j2c says...


Pretty sure his 1.2 million subs care what he thinks, at least on some topics...


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoDeNa*
> 
> By the way, which is the best radiator config for an SMA8 if you are looking for silence and performance?
> 
> I was thinking in a HWL 560 Black Ice SR-2 in the bottom with NB eLoop B14-PS and a HWL 480 Black Ice SR-2 in with Noise Blockers eLoop B12-PS.
> 
> Will these perform better than the monster radiators from Alphacool?
> 
> Cheers,


Honestly the only reason to pick the SR2 is for a case where you would have limited space on how to configure a drain for the loop. This is not a problem the SMA 8 has obviously, so I would recommend you save about $40 and get the GTX series instead.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Honestly the only reason to pick the SR2 is for a case where you would have limited space on how to configure a drain for the loop. This is not a problem the SMA 8 has obviously, so I would recommend you save about $40 and get the GTX series instead.


One thing to consider is the fin density of the SR-2 vs GTX 560. You can go super silent with the SR-2 having a much lower fin density.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Honestly the only reason to pick the SR2 is for a case where you would have limited space on how to configure a drain for the loop. This is not a problem the SMA 8 has obviously, so I would recommend you save about $40 and get the GTX series instead.


I have allot of space and I still went with SR-2. It also gives you more options for your loop. SR-2 performs a little bit better then the GTX. Plus SR-2 are designed for below 800 rpm performance.


----------



## iamjanco

*Nemesis 280 GTX Performance*

*Black Ice SR2 560 MP Performance*

When in doubt, turn to the experts for sound, objective information.

I have the SR2s myself, which I prefer because they're low-restriction, multi-port models which can allow for easier configuration in a loop depending on space constraints and planned configuration. That said, there are a lot of factors that go into determining whether one radiator performs better than another, including (but not all inclusive): fan speed, internal restriction and fin density, flow rate, etc. Though it's typically best to ask others for recommendations, the answers you get to such questions often tend to be subjective in nature. What you really want to do is get a feel for what others prefer, then do your own research to determine what suits *your* needs best.

While the SR2s might not be the best performing radiators available, they come close, suit my needs, and I like how they look.

Added: themalbench also provides a nice collection of fan reviews, including many of those mentioned in this thread, which I highly recommend.


----------



## Section31

Just adding myself to the list.


----------



## M-oll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Thinking (just thinking for now) about going with brass tubing (link). Is there anything I need to know beforehand?
> 
> Thanx in advance


Not really. Brass and copper isn't highly reactive to each other (brass is zink and copper alloy). Since you'll be using 12mm tubes you do not have to worry about anything. I'm going with copper pipes and trying to find 16mm is a pain in the butt.

You can't bend the chrome pipes without the chrome "flaking". And, depending on the hardness of the tube, you might have to heat it up before you bend it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M-oll*
> 
> Not really. Brass and copper isn't highly reactive to each other (brass is zink and copper alloy). Since you'll be using 12mm tubes you do not have to worry about anything. I'm going with copper pipes and trying to find 16mm is a pain in the butt.
> 
> You can't bend the chrome pipes without the chrome "flaking". And, depending on the hardness of the tube, you might have to heat it up before you bend it.


Thank you, M-oll. (+rep)

I'll get the bp brass tubing and a few more dual 90 fittings.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Whats everyone opinion on using dust filters or not on Case-Lab cases? I been wondering if it's worth using dust filters on my input fans/radiators.


Singularity Computers just did video on Dust Filters.

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUkKE2pyQRc

For those who can't watch it, Dust filters are not worth it since there a performance hit.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> *Nemesis 280 GTX Performance*
> 
> *Black Ice SR2 560 MP Performance*
> 
> When in doubt, turn to the experts for sound, objective information.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I have the SR2s myself, which I prefer because they're low-restriction, multi-port models which can allow for easier configuration in a loop depending on space constraints and planned configuration. That said, there are a lot of factors that go into determining whether one radiator performs better than another, including (but not all inclusive): fan speed, internal restriction and fin density, flow rate, etc. Though it's typically best to ask others for recommendations, the answers you get to such questions often tend to be subjective in nature. What you really want to do is get a feel for what others prefer, then do your own research to determine what suits *your* needs best.
> 
> While the SR2s might not be the best performing radiators available, they come close, suit my needs, and I like how they look.


As you stated, I again agree, that much of a loop is subjective to the individual, their system, and how they want it to run, but I personally never saw appeal in using the SR-2 outside of situations where space was limited for a fill port and/or drain, or even the routing path of fittings and tubing in situations where you would have clearance issues. But to each their own I guess. Ultimately, if the aesthetics hold enough appeal to the end user, that tends to outweigh most every other consideration in high end builds. Point in case... the current trend of "RGB all the things." lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have allot of space and I still went with SR-2. It also gives you more options for your loop. SR-2 performs a little bit better then the GTX. Plus SR-2 are designed for below 800 rpm performance.


Look at the performance data in the second link above... the Nemesis GTX by far outperforms the SR2... 20% or better on all of the tests... The Nemesis GTX has the lowest delta of those tested and on fans that run really bloody quiet, and generally costs around $20 less. Hell, the savings pays for one of the NB fans damn near lol. The data doesn't lie man...

Multi port functionality is nice to have if it makes sense for the build, but at $20 more a rad, and less overall performance for heat dissipation, factor in that you could pert near buy a fan for that $20... per rad... 2 or his 8 fans would be mostly paid for with the savings... for a better performing rad... that is the whole point of my opinion. Do the SR2's aesthetics and multiport functionality (which he may actually not necessitate use of at all once he maps out how the loop will sit in the tower) outweighs their cons of both lower performance and value. That is what the OP needs to discern.

In addition, with regard the the OPs question about how they stack against the Alphacool, at the slower speeds (sub 800) they perform the same as the Alphacool Monsta... the difference is that the Hardware Labs radiators will scale in performance much better throughout the range of fans speeds up to the 2000-2500 rpm zone... and they take up significantly less space than Monsta rads. Hardware Labs Rads are engineered to provide scalable thermal performance throughout the whole range of fan speeds. They definitely get louder the faster the fans run.. the Nemesis series runs significantly louder than the SR-2s the higher the fan speeds are, but then again, 1200 rpm with NB fans gets you sub 10 deltas... there's no real need to run faster than that unless you're running some insanely overclocked rig, blocks on everything, with less than optimal radiator space.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> As you stated, I again agree, that much of a loop is subjective to the individual, their system, and how they want it to run, but I personally never saw appeal in using the SR-2 outside of situations where space was limited for a fill port and/or drain, or even the routing path of fittings and tubing in situations where you would have clearance issues. But to each their own I guess. Ultimately, if the aesthetics hold enough appeal to the end user, that tends to outweigh most every other consideration in high end builds. Point in case... the current trend of "RGB all the things." lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the performance data in the second link above... the Nemesis GTX by far outperforms the SR2... 20% or better on all of the tests... The Nemesis GTX has the lowest delta of those tested and on fans that run really bloody quiet, and generally costs around $20 less. Hell, the savings pays for one of the NB fans damn near lol. The data doesn't lie man...
> 
> Multi port functionality is nice to have if it makes sense for the build, but at $20 more a rad, and less overall performance for heat dissipation, factor in that you could pert near buy a fan for that $20... per rad... 2 or his 8 fans would be mostly paid for with the savings... for a better performing rad... that is the whole point of my opinion. Do the SR2's aesthetics and multiport functionality (which he may actually not necessitate use of at all once he maps out how the loop will sit in the tower) outweighs their cons of both lower performance and value. That is what the OP needs to discern.
> 
> In addition, with regard the the OPs question about how they stack against the Alphacool, at the slower speeds (sub 800) they perform the same as the Alphacool Monsta... the difference is that the Hardware Labs radiators will scale in performance much better throughout the range of fans speeds up to the 2000-2500 rpm zone... and they take up significantly less space than Monsta rads. Hardware Labs Rads are engineered to provide scalable thermal performance throughout the whole range of fan speeds. They definitely get louder the faster the fans run.. the Nemesis series runs significantly louder than the SR-2s the higher the fan speeds are, but then again, 1200 rpm with NB fans gets you sub 10 deltas... there's no real need to run faster than that unless you're running some insanely overclocked rig, blocks on everything, with less than optimal radiator space.


All valid comments, especially given the original questions. OADN, was stationed at George AFB back in the very early 90s' ...somewhere around Barstow IS definitely "on the edge of the desert"


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> snip


----------



## iamjanco

...same site 280 test data results:



Doe that make it more a matter of one size doesn't necessarily fit all?


----------



## wilkinsb01

Finally complete my build and i want to share some pictures take any suggestion


----------



## Mega Man

My suggestion, spoiler


----------



## wilkinsb01

i wish


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> My suggestion, spoiler












TCO


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> My suggestion, spoiler


Okay there Barnacules, lol.


----------



## Jubijub

How did you attach the rear fan to the mobo tray 120 mounting position ?
M4 + nuts, or did you use something else ?

The fan I intend to fix is a Corsair ML140, but unlike Noctuas, it doesn't come with any rubber ties or anything.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> How did you attach the rear fan to the mobo tray 120 mounting position ?
> M4 + nuts, or did you use something else ?
> 
> The fan I intend to fix is a Corsair ML140, but unlike Noctuas, it doesn't come with any rubber ties or anything.


Im not home so i cant confirm but im pretty sure i just used an m4 with a flat black nut they provide in the extra parts.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Im not home so i cant confirm but im pretty sure i just used an m4 with a flat black nut they provide in the extra parts.


thanks for your answer...

I just took a quick look at those, but the M4 screws seem to be a tiny bit too large...oh well, I'll check using the nut driver they provide, maybe it needs more strength than just finger strenght...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> My suggestion, spoiler












Mine was gonna be to wipe the Vaseline off the lens... other than that, looks good.


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone! Just a heads up we are doing another Build-Off Contest NOW!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1641946/ocn-exclusive-2017-caselabs-build-off-contest


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> thanks for your answer...
> 
> I just took a quick look at those, but the M4 screws seem to be a tiny bit too large...oh well, I'll check using the nut driver they provide, maybe it needs more strength than just finger strenght...


They will fit, You can start them with your finger before you need add the fan.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*

























Who build this?


----------



## Lemmiwinkz22

My first computer build and I think I went a little crazy but oh well. When I first got the SM8 I thought it was huge but it filled up quickly. Case Labs was not offering the 2 tone at the time so I got the outer panels powder coated white.


----------



## Trestles126

Looks great ?


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who build this?


I think @JakeCL did.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemmiwinkz22*
> 
> My first computer build and I think I went a little crazy but oh well. When I first got the SM8 I thought it was huge but it filled up quickly. Case Labs was not offering the 2 tone at the time so I got the outer panels powder coated white.


Welcome to OCN! Looks great. I love the gold accents


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who build this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> I think @JakeCL did.


Ngen built this. Their logo is in the bottom corner.


----------



## Costas

@JakeCL - Can you add me to the user club -Thanks

About time I joined up....









Build Log - Link in my sig below.


----------



## Revan654

SMA8 Revision officially Announced: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642144/caselabs-announces-the-magnum-sma8-a-revision-sma8-a#post_26452203


----------



## Mutantrex2

I would like to be added if possible
I have an SMA8 pictured below


----------



## khemist

Do you have any idea what other cases the glass panels will be made for?.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Hello all! Any chance I could be added to the official list? Here's a picture of my current SM8 build. She is a work in progress. List below for things I'd like to complete or work on.

1. Build a few more custom cables and tidy up cable management.
2. Replace pump/res unit with with a Singularity Computers combo.
3. Replace rads w/ 60mm HW Labs
4. Go hardline!
5. Work on lighting of some kind
6. Peel off the awful gold Seasonic sticker.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to improve my build?

Cheers,

Spin


----------



## XCalinX

Add me when you can


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who build this?


The other guys answer this for you, but I'll confirm. A friend of mine and myself run NGEN PC's and we built it


----------



## EKJake

Hey everyone! I'll be taking over from stren and getting everything up to date. Since the rules were set already a while back, we'll continue with those. Just post here with a picture of the new case you have!

I'll do my best to get everyone in quickly, but if you don't see your name on the list after a week, please feel free to tag me in the original comment and let me know









I look forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@JakeCL

In the first post with the owners, I am documented for the S3 and SMA8 (Numbers 386 and 387)

There is one case that isn't Documented.

The S3 with Pedestal.

Build Log





TCO


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @JakeCL
> 
> In the first post with the owners, I am documented for the S3 and SMA8 (Numbers 386 and 387)
> 
> There is one case that isn't Documented.
> 
> The S3 with Pedestal.


Thanks! I'll make sure this all gets updated and added.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> Thanks! I'll make sure this all gets updated and added.


Appreciate that.

TCO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> SMA8 Revision officially Announced: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642144/caselabs-announces-the-magnum-sma8-a-revision-sma8-a#post_26452203


@ anyone from caselabs, great job, will you be doing a usb c retrofit panel for old double wide magnums, please!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That would be nice for my M8, debating on selling too. .


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'll be taking over from stren and getting everything up to date. Since the rules were set already a while back, we'll continue with those. Just post here with a picture of the new case you have!
> 
> I'll do my best to get everyone in quickly, but if you don't see your name on the list after a week, please feel free to tag me in the original comment and let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to chatting with everyone!


Three cheers for taking on more stuff?









In that case:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Have to get a proper photo of the BH2, but for now, enough to get on the list.


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Three cheers for taking on more stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case:
> 
> Have to get a proper photo of the BH2, but for now, enough to get on the list.


That will do it!









Yep, I'll be taking on a much larger role that includes some increased forum activity. Hopefully, I can make an already wonderful place just a tiny bit better


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'll be taking over from stren and getting everything up to date. Since the rules were set already a while back, we'll continue with those. Just post here with a picture of the new case you have!
> 
> I'll do my best to get everyone in quickly, but if you don't see your name on the list after a week, please feel free to tag me in the original comment and let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to chatting with everyone!


Hi Jake,

I'm not on the list, but posted these a while back. Can you please add me?




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EKJake

Can do!


----------



## Browncow8

Hello,

I would like to be added to the list! Built my first Case Labs build this spring. The name's Nimitz after the current oldest US aircraft carrier still in service.




Build Log

Cheers!


----------



## dejoris

I would like to join








Just got the case this week, still ordering other parts.


----------



## typercivic93

Can't remember if I put this up last year when I built it, but here's my rendition in a SMA8 if you could add me please! It will be going through a refresh here quite soon!


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @ anyone from caselabs, great job, will you be doing a usb c retrofit panel for old double wide magnums, please!


Yes sir that's the plan


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Yes sir that's the plan


Not sure if it was asked or if Case-Labs have comment on it yet. Will we see Tempered glass for the Double Wide cases as well? Mainly THW10.


----------



## Mega Man

Thanks Kevin, I much more appriciate the transparency that seems to be more common place, rather then the company line of "no comment " or w.e paraphrase. With that obviously there will be some change of plans, which is understandable


----------



## ruffhi

Q re top of S8 / S8S ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The '120.3 x 2 drop in' and the ''120.3 x 2 NON drop in' ... re where the radiators end up ... is there any difference? In particular ... the metal strip running down the middle ... is that the same width for both the drop-in and non-drop-in? I'm looking for a location for a fill fitting and wondering if there is any difference between these two parts (apart from the drop-in nature of the drop-in).


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Yes sir that's the plan


Any chance of USB C Retrofits coming to other Cases like the S8?


----------



## EKJake

Just a heads up for everyone, I'll be spending some of the free time I have over the Thanksgiving break getting all of this updated, so don't fret if you haven't seen it updated yet


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> Just a heads up for everyone, I'll be spending some of the free time I have over the Thanksgiving break getting all of this updated, so don't fret if you haven't seen it updated yet


Can't resist... But thanksgiving was last month!









Ah, the joys of being Canadian, turkey dinner three months back to back if you want (Canadian Thanksgiving, US Thanksgiving, and then the Yule)


----------



## hebrewbacon

My friend was finally able to make it this weekend to take pics. I'm pretty excited to enter my STH10 in that caselabs contest.
I didn't want to post crappy cellphone pics especially since I have a custom powdercoated case.


----------



## andre02

*I AM LOOKING TO BUY A CASELABS SM5 CASE IF ANYONE HAS ONE FOR SALE*

Preferably from Europe and black colour.

Hi, and sorry for the big letters in the beginning of the post, but i am looking for this case, i know it has been discontinued but maybe there is someone who wants to sell his.

I live in Europe so it would be a lot easier if you are from here. And i would prefer it if it was in black colour, but ,after all any colour would work.

I'm not allowed to post in the Wanted section of the marketplace so i did it here, sorry for that.

Thank you.


----------



## ASUS-ROG

Hi, all, i'm new here, i just stumble on this thread so i decide to post pics of my 1.5 year old build


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I like that!!

TCO


----------



## andre02

Great one, one of my favourite cases from Caselabs, there is something about that dual radiator chambers.....Great execution of the build also !


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So I've been debating upgrading my S8S to an S8 and the required conversion parts come into about $240.

They don't seem to have a chassis conversion kit already together for this one which I find odd but it is what it is.

Still haven't decided yet. The main appeal of the S8/S8S line for me was the horizontal GPU and mobo mounting but if the new mobo/gpu tray in the upcoming SMA8-A prototype made their way to a smaller case like the SM8, I might go that round since I would be able to vertical mount the GPU. Don't really care all that much if the mobo is vertical, it was the GPU I am mainly concerned about.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right now I'm awaiting January for me to order a certain part for my M8


----------



## ASUS-ROG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I like that!!
> 
> TCO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Great one, one of my favourite cases from Caselabs, there is something about that dual radiator chambers.....Great execution of the build also !




thank guy, those Bitfenix Spectre fan are quite loud tho, but they're also push a lot of air, i just wish that some company out there made a 560mm fan dust filter so i don't have to clean out those 2 rad every 2 month


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-ROG*
> 
> 
> 
> thank guy, those Bitfenix Spectre fan are quite loud tho, but they're also push a lot of air, i just wish that some company out there made a 560mm fan dust filter so i don't have to clean out those 2 rad every 2 month


DEMCiflex creates almost every type of dust filter, if they don't make it they can make custom made ones for you.

I don't even bother with dust filter, dust is going to get inside the case no matter what.


----------



## ASUS-ROG

Thank bro, you're my hero, i never about this company till today


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I don't even bother with dust filter, dust is going to get inside the case no matter what.


But at a slower rate. I had the same opinion but since I switched to from the 900D the SMA8 with its ventilated flex bays, dust started getting in like crazy, so I got a filter from DEMCiflex and it's much much better now.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Yeah, the DEMCiflex filters are great. It's just a pain that aluminum isn't magnetic because dealing with the best way to mount the filters with the magnetic tape can be a chore, especially if you want it to look good.


----------



## XCalinX

I put it between the fans and the flex bay. Other than a part of the tape showing around the edges there's no visual difference so it was a worthy sacrifice.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> But at a slower rate. I had the same opinion but since I switched to from the 900D the SMA8 with its ventilated flex bays, dust started getting in like crazy, so I got a filter from DEMCiflex and it's much much better now.


it may delay it an extra week or less.

This is the only thing you need:



Here is a video singularity Computers did awhile back on dust filters. They don't believe in dust filters anymore.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> it may delay it an extra week or less.
> 
> This is the only thing you need:


I actually have one. That exact model.
But with how much dust gets built up, all of it gets ejected into my small room when I use it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Canless air systems are worth every penny, I use the Hurricane² and love it (got it from MassDrop)


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Yeah, the DEMCiflex filters are great. It's just a pain that aluminum isn't magnetic because dealing with the best way to mount the filters with the magnetic tape can be a chore, especially if you want it to look good.


It's one reason I stopped using filters. I couldn't get it mounted to my case due to all the screws and limited space I had.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Canless air systems are worth every penny, I use the Hurricane² and love it (got it from MassDrop)


Not sure it's worth 200 dollars(I know Mass Drop price was allot cheaper). Not sure what Hurricane does different then other systems out on the market.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> It's one reason I stopped using filters. I couldn't get it mounted to my case due to all the screws and limited space I had.
> 
> 
> Not sure it's worth 200 dollars(I know Mass Drop price was allot cheaper). Not sure what Hurricane does different then other systems out on the market.


Paid $100 for it, the DataVac is a good system as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I just use a DataVac myself, does the job well. As for dust issues, if one's worried about it being blown about, two solutions come to mind....
- HEPA filtration in the room (which can help reduce dust in the room somewhat), and
- plug a vacuum cleaner into a different outlet and have both of them running at the same time.

I just DataVac then get what escaped with a Swiffer duster afterwards, does the job for me.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Just entered into the CL contest. Kevin or Jake could you add me to the list of owners as well?
Here are two shots of the five that I used.


----------



## EVO PC

better late than never. Please add me to the official Caselabs Owners Club.

EVO PC - Caselabs Mercury S8S aka "Deathscythe Hell"






http://www.overclock.net/t/1588767/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8s-aka-deathscythe-hell-all-completed


----------



## Krazie316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Welcome Krazie316! Your pic had me totally confused until I read all of your post... couldn't wrap my head around 2 reservoirs not being connected to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought you'd managed some ultra-clean hidden tubing setup there! And then I saw the AIO and stocker GPU... That's what I get for always going to the pictures first.


Update: I finally got most of the parts to get my new system running though it's still incomplete. I have 2 reservoirs because I'm going to have a dual loop one for the 2 graphics cards (gotta buy the second card later). For now I've linked both reservoirs to the single loop that's in the system. I also plan on switching to pastel red coolant when I add the second loop.

What sucks is I drilled some of the holes into the mid plate crooked from the reservoirs (as you would have seen in pictures I did NOT post LOL). I'll have to order a new mid plate from CaseLabs. Maybe I'll see if Jayz2Cents can do it if it's not too expensive. He has the proper tools to do it and his business is like over the hill from me I believe.

The basement fans are unplugged because they aren't cooling anything yet. There's no radiator down there since there is no second loop (yet). I will also be doing rigid tubing when I add the GPU waterblocks and all that later on. My sons put finger prints all over the window and there are micro scratches galore. I either want to replace the window or do a tempered glass mod so i can clean it with normal glass cleaners and paper towels (rather than micro fiber cloths and acrylic cleaners).
























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazie316*
> 
> What sucks is I drilled some of the holes into the mid plate crooked from the reservoirs (as you would have seen in pictures I did NOT post LOL). I'll have to order a new mid plate from CaseLabs. Maybe I'll see if Jayz2Cents can do it if it's not too expensive. He has the proper tools to do it and his business is like over the hill from me I believe.


While outsourcing is certainly an option - as you aren't doing anything else significant on that midplate - why not build a light panel or just DIY a plate to cover everything over. You could paint black or do mirror-finish metal and leave unpainted.

I've had great luck with these guys... for metals, and they do plastics too... but a local sign shop will also most likely. Only need a drill and for the difference in what you are going to pay to have it done it's likely you could order 3-4 pieces for 'learning' on.







They laser cut your pieces to your specifications... so as long as you measure carefully, you shouldn't need to do anything but drill your holes. The nice thing with metals too... if you get the right taps, you can thread screw holes or even fitting holes (provided it's thick enough) in it.


----------



## Krazie316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> While outsourcing is certainly an option - as you aren't doing anything else significant on that midplate - why not build a light panel or just DIY a plate to cover everything over. You could paint black or do mirror-finish metal and leave unpainted.
> 
> I've had great luck with these guys... for metals, and they do plastics too... but a local sign shop will also most likely. Only need a drill and for the difference in what you are going to pay to have it done it's likely you could order 3-4 pieces for 'learning' on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They laser cut your pieces to your specifications... so as long as you measure carefully, you shouldn't need to do anything but drill your holes. The nice thing with metals too... if you get the right taps, you can thread screw holes or even fitting holes (provided it's thick enough) in it.


Good idea, I was thinking about a plastic overlay, painted black on Saturday. I noticed some guys have done that with their builds so that the whole mid plate looks flat. Covering up that smidgen of a step down at the front.

Thanks for the link to the shop.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyp36rmax

So excited ordered a BH8 for my HTPC Gaming system. T-Minus 6 weeks and counting lol


----------



## IscariotXIII

No log but here's my build. Please add me to the owner's club.











More evidence: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/fQGG3C


----------



## Duality92

Sm5 build log for entry to the club









http://www.overclock.net/t/1625743/sponsored-duality92s-rgb-adventure-seasonic-nzxt-cablemod-apacer-and-monsoon


----------



## ohms

I just rebuilt my M8 recently. My case is going on 6 years old but it's hands down the best case I have ever owned.

Threadripper 1950X
Asus Zenith Extreme
32GB TridentZ DDR4 3200 CL14
Vega 64

My resurrected buildlog - http://www.overclock.net/t/1047622/build-log-caselabs-m8-threadripper-1950x-zenith-extreme


----------



## wailife

my 1st caselabs s5 *PROJECT SUPERNOVA*

here my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1643236/build-log-project-supernova-caselabs-s5


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailife*
> 
> my 1st caselabs s5 *PROJECT SUPERNOVA*
> 
> here my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1643236/build-log-project-supernova-caselabs-s5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's impressive. Good work!

TCO


----------



## BlakLanner

Finished my Bullet BH8 last month. Build log here.


----------



## EKJake

Keeping track of this!

I expect to be caught up over the holidays and start the New Years off with having everyone on here


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailife*
> 
> my 1st caselabs s5 *PROJECT SUPERNOVA*
> 
> here my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1643236/build-log-project-supernova-caselabs-s5


Those fittings would be the only thing from Thermaltake I would touch. I been burned to many times by them to fully trust them again. TT is famous for low quality products. Not even going touch how horrible there support is.


----------



## peteheat

Link too my build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621846/build-log-frost-stone


----------



## wailife

thanks bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's impressive. Good work!
> 
> TCO


----------



## wailife

ya, the previous tt fitting are terrible and look low quality but this rgb fitting effect are not bad. that why I mix ekwb block and hardwarelabs on this build.

at first i was thinking use full of thermaltake part, but after see review I change my mind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Those fittings would be the only thing from Thermaltake I would touch. I been burned to many times by them to fully trust them again. TT is famous for low quality products. Not even going touch how horrible there support is.


----------



## zeroibis

My first CaseLabs build: Megumin


See my build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1635072/caselabs-s8s-build-megumin


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailife*
> 
> thanks bro


No Problem. Try not to double post









TCO


----------



## Jesushoovy

My Caselabs Build inside the SMA8 "Martini"









Build Log: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Yp8Ycf


----------



## KenMod

My first CaseLabs Build Log:http://www.overclock.net/t/1643557/my-first-caselabs-build-black-tone



Video link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jkgws5Zal4&t=2s


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenMod*
> 
> My first CaseLabs Build Log:http://www.overclock.net/t/1643558/my-first-caselabs-build-black-tone
> 
> 
> 
> Video link:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jkgws5Zal4&t=2s


Looking good man ??

Although, for some reason I can't access your build log on mobile.


----------



## KenMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Looking good man ??
> 
> Although, for some reason I can't access your build log on mobile.


Hello Ironsmack,

Thank you, glad you liked it.

It is ready.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1643557/my-first-caselabs-build-black-tone


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailife*
> 
> ya, the previous tt fitting are terrible and look low quality but this rgb fitting effect are not bad. that why I mix ekwb block and hardwarelabs on this build.
> 
> at first i was thinking use full of thermaltake part, but after see review I change my mind


Just be careful with TT, Most of there watercooling parts are not copper and you do not want to mix metals. I know TT gets allot of hate for good reasons, There Support or should I say lack of is basiclly non-existent. I already placed four E-mails to them and it's been over a month with zero replies back.

When did Case-Labs Announce the THW10 Pedestal? I just saw it showing up on order page. If I knew about it earlier it would made things much easier in the back department.

Link: http://www.caselabs-store.com/pedestal-thw10/


----------



## Aenra

Imminent (ish, lol)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That is a rather gorgeous blacked out browser!


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That is a rather gorgeous blacked out browser!


It's one of these things, when comes the time you pause and honestly wonder just why --everyone-- does something the exact same way... you know?

You got logical and then you got that distinctive human trait of 'x' human seeing 'y' human doing it and just.. doing it too. Just because 

Now me, i'm a DOS boy ^^

Black background, white fonts; easy on the eyes, could go on for hours and hours of reading. Then all of a sudden everyone finds it "better" to have a glaring white background, bleed your eyes out. Wider and wider the screen, more and more of that white, because why not, opticians need make a living too! I don't get it, lol

(it's also why i keep using Firefox.. no other browser where you can really do this)

* edit: Not just for Firefox either, am talking everything:



I'm weird, i know, lol


----------



## ruffhi

I noticed the black background ... but why the 5 extra bags of retention clips?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> I'm weird, i know, lol


I pretty much live wearing sunglasses whenever I go outside, so it's not a weird thing at all. I'm light sensitive, and I might check out Firefox for such since it can make everything a lot less aggravating on the eyes - you can do such in Chrome as well with Stylish and one or two other add-ons (I'm on mobile atm, so can't double check since I can't remember the other) but that's manual changes on a per website basis.

It isn't weird at all


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> why the 5 extra bags of retention clips?


Well, i e-mailed them to ask if 40 are enough for me to do a full replacement (S8 and Pedestal) since i wanted them black anyway, but they never got back to me, lol

So considering that they're cheap and i'm clumsy, i thought let's get 50 powder-coated ones, keep some spares. This chassis dies with me, so.. same thinking with the rubber thingy, i don't need 12 feet of it; now; but give it 5 or 6 rigs in the future and who knows? Plus, i will be covering a couple of places they leave bare, including whatever i'm planning on drilling myself.

Sounds extreme, but remember i'm across an ocean and i'm really, very, utlimately OCD afflicted. I'd rather have it now than later, i'd rather order it now than later, spend me another 270 USD shipping for a piece of rubber 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It isn't weird at all


Thanks! 

As to Chrome, things may well have changed, but up to 6 months ago i can assure you it was impossible to do it properly, ie in full and have it apply everywhere. If you find out different, do let me know ^^


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just be careful with TT, Most of there watercooling parts are not copper and you do not want to mix metals. I know TT gets allot of hate for good reasons, There Support or should I say lack of is basiclly non-existent. I already placed four E-mails to them and it's been over a month with zero replies back.


Edit:
Your post gets the point across well.

And I certainly agree, on top of all the reasons to dislike them, the bad customer service certainly adds to the fuel.


----------



## Nameless101

Hello fellow Caselabs owners!
I'm very close to pulling the trigger on ordering a Caselabs BH8 to replace my current S5 (I want to move to a larger motherboard without increasing the footprint of the case and to keep the horizontal MB), but the website is quoting me 220$ shipping costs as the cheapest option. I have already emailed Caselabs asking for a quote, but I was wondering if any fellow Europeans who have recently ordered a case (or perhaps one the reps?







) can chime in? When I ordered my S5 2 years ago I paid a little over a 100$, so I was caught a little off guard. That shipping cost would also mean that the total cost of shipping and tax would end up being more than the case itself, which is a little absurd.







However, I really liked the S5 and nothing really compares to the BH8...


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> any fellow Europeans who have recently ordered a case can chime in?


Cost me $270 personally, but that's for an S8+pedestal; think i mention it just a few posts above yours actually.

The price you mention sounds reasonable, but i suppose ymmv.

Unrelated to Caselabs but worthy of keeping in mind are custom fees; if you're tight, this is something you really need to look into. Again however, this is unrelated to CL, your country's regulations (VAT, how a parcel's worth is estimated [yes, they do that, they compare their appraisal with that of the price tag], storage fees while awaiting clearance, etc) are your problem, not theirs. Well obviously


----------



## Nameless101

I can only assume then that postage costs have risen over the last two years! I'm well aware of the customs stuff







21% VAT in Finland calculated according to the price including postage. My quick calculation, if the displayed shipping cost is indeed correct, puts the cost around 500€. There really isn't anything quite like it on the market though. Curse caselabs and their nice cases!


----------



## Aenra

Also forgot to mention that country depending, you may or may not find yourself paying any, or some of these; it usually depends on the actual person doing the clearing, his mood at that specific moment, how his wife treated him last night, etc. etc. ^^

Either way, same boat; not regretting my purchase. Looking at about 400ish euro in customs myself 

I just hope nothing gets mixed up in my orders, 'cause that's gonna take a looong, long time to sort out and at a cost from my end (extra back-n-forths, extra customs, etc.. you add the shipping time on top.. not good, lol).

* Edit: Something i could help you further with. This is the same in all EU countries btw. You are usually better served selecting a non-courier delivery type (goes through your national mail, highly increasing your chances of eschewing custom fees [paradoxical as that sounds, yes]). Since that isn't an option here, i'd recommend your picking either FedEx or UPS. Anecdotal, but even after thorough searching, i've yet to see a single case of a USPS package 'escaping' customs; plenty with FedEx and UPS however. Just hearsay/internet posting, take it or leave it


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can say anytime I've shipped pieces to clients in EU/UK, I've always used FedEX and have had minimal issues and the customs fess have been next to nothing. But of course shipping artwork is very different than PC components.


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Hello fellow Caselabs owners!
> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on ordering a Caselabs BH8 to replace my current S5 (I want to move to a larger motherboard without increasing the footprint of the case and to keep the horizontal MB), but the website is quoting me 220$ shipping costs as the cheapest option. I have already emailed Caselabs asking for a quote, but I was wondering if any fellow Europeans who have recently ordered a case (or perhaps one the reps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can chime in? When I ordered my S5 2 years ago I paid a little over a 100$, so I was caught a little off guard. That shipping cost would also mean that the total cost of shipping and tax would end up being more than the case itself, which is a little absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I really liked the S5 and nothing really compares to the BH8...


You mentioned it in your other comment, but rising postage has been a problem for a few years now.

Also, the inability to flat pack the BH8's increases shipping costs


----------



## Nameless101

Ok, that's fair enough. I'll just have to think it over and consider my options. On that note, it would be great if you could give me a measurements to make my decision easier:

1. The distance between the two cable routing holes on the SSI-EEB tray.
2. The height of the lower chamber, ie. how much space there is under the motherboard tray.
3. The distance between the edge of an SSI-CEB motherboard (eg. Asus X99-E WS) and the edge of the SSI-EEB tray.

Many thanks for getting back to me about the postage.

EDIT: I feel a little silly now, but when I tried again to check out just now the cheap USPS options showed up. Strange. Not sure why I couldn't see them before, but I guess the important thing is that now the price looks far more reasonable. Happy days!


----------



## EKJake

I'll find these out for you and get back to you as soon as I have an answer


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Not sure if someone willing to swap Flex-Bay 140.2 (280) Fan/Radiator Mount or Flex-Bay 120.2 (240) Fan/Radiator Mount colour doesn't matter for Magnum M8 double wide extended top in white plus normal top

If yes please let me know by PM

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I can say anytime I've shipped pieces to clients in EU/UK, I've always used FedEX and have had minimal issues and the customs fess have been next to nothing. But of course shipping artwork is very different than PC components.


I've always had issues with Fed-Ex specially when it travels cross country from west to east coast. Within a span of a month Fed-Ex lost three of my packages from Amazon. It got to the point Amazon had to put a special note in my account to not use Fed-Ex and only use USPS or UPS.

When shipping international DHL or UPS seems the way to go. DHL is especially fast, I've gotten orders within 12 hours travels from the UK to US. DHL Customer service on the other hand is horrible, to the point they don't even understand basic English.

With the THW10 Pedestal anyone know what part fits the sides if I want to mount Harddrives at the side location instead of the front?

Also Anyone know if you can mount a PSU in the pedestal, the THW10 pedestal page is lacking allot of information about the pedestal.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Stateside all I use is USPS for personal goods and for clients I use UPS. But international I use FedEx (which is like twice a year at most for clients in the UK)


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> DHL


I beg to differ, though it having happened to me means nothing really.. so consider it anecdotal; DHL used to be my n1 choice, until i started importing heavier crates. Each and every time, they arrived partly caved in, torn, or both. Last time, it being really the last i'll ever use them, there was actually a foot-sized hole, low on the crate. You guess how -that- happened 

Now obviously, this may well have been some minimum wage ex highschool dropout or something, pissed off at my crate weighing so much and acting real mature about it. But even if so, he did somehow land that job, he was hired by DHL.

Never again for me, not unless there's no other alternative.


----------



## iamjanco

I use UPS whenever I can. I've got a great driver who even trudged through a foot of snow during a storm two days back and up a set of stairs to deliver a Turtle Base C-Stand/Grip Arm Kit. Comes in a pretty large, unwieldy box.

He got a great Xmas tip from me.

Speaking of that:

_He's making a database
He's sorting it twice
SELECT * from Contacts WHERE Behavior = 'Nice'
SQL Clause is coming to town_

A bit corny, but someone sent me that today given what I do for my day job. Have a Merry all!


----------



## Aenra

Merry Christmas to you too 

(and yeah, i always tip them.. sadly, it's apparently not always appreciated, lol)


----------



## IT Diva

After surviving and somewhat recovering from the cat 5 hurricanes that hit back in September, it's nice to finally be working on the CL builds that got put on the back-burner over the summer while I rescued my daily driver and spent some time on other endeavors.

Now that the res is mounted, it's time to work out the plumbing and finish it up . . .

Darlene


----------



## Aenra

In my head, i picture you as the crazy cat lady, only instead of cats you've modded computer cases ^^

In a non-offensive way that is; not my 'sport', but the work you do is trully something nonetheless.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> In my head, i picture you as the *crazy cat lady,* only instead of cats you've modded computer cases ^^
> 
> In a non-offensive way that is; not my 'sport', but the work you do is trully something nonetheless.


Can't stand the little hairballs . . . .

But even if you aren't big on the lighting and open look, you may notice it's perhaps the only S3 with a 360 rad.


----------



## Aenra

Hadn't noticed that, no! Can you do a 420 on the S8, lol?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> After surviving and somewhat recovering from the cat 5 hurricanes that hit back in September, it's nice to finally be working on the CL builds that got put on the back-burner over the summer while I rescued my daily driver and spent some time on other endeavors.
> 
> Now that the res is mounted, it's time to work out the plumbing and finish it up . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get that top res from?

TCO


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Where did you get that top res from?
> 
> TCO


This guy ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1629677/radikultcustom-anyone-want-to-be-the-first-to-try/0_100#post_26516488 ... sells them on e-bay.


----------



## pompss

Add me to the family


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> This guy ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1629677/radikultcustom-anyone-want-to-be-the-first-to-try/0_100#post_26516488 ... sells them on e-bay.


Well Ill be damned. Appears they are just to accomodate a D5 though? Or am I missing something?

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> After surviving and somewhat recovering from the cat 5 hurricanes that hit back in September, it's nice to finally be working on the CL builds that got put on the back-burner over the summer while I rescued my daily driver and spent some time on other endeavors.
> 
> Now that the res is mounted, it's time to work out the plumbing and finish it up . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that top res from?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> This guy ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1629677/radikultcustom-anyone-want-to-be-the-first-to-try/0_100#post_26516488 ... sells them on e-bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ill be damned. Appears they are just to accomodate a D5 though? Or am I missing something?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Ninja'd by Ruffhi . . .

You can get it with or without an integrated pump.

If you get the pump model, it only accepts the D5.

I have a 240 and a 280 size integrated pump model, and also the 280 size one here with no integrated pump so that I can use the dual DDC pump.

He's still fine tuning his work, and they come pretty much right off the CNC machine so you have to take them apart and chamfer all the holes if you want that "quality fit and finish".

Also I had to drill all new G1/4 holes to match up to where they needed to be for clean tubing routing.

You'd almost be better to order one without any G1/4 ones, that way you'd have only what you need, where you need it.

Tubed it up yesterday and put the Dr. Drop on before adding coolant:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Ninja'd by Ruffhi . . .
> 
> You can get it with or without an integrated pump.
> 
> If you get the pump model, it only accepts the D5.
> 
> I have a 240 and a 280 size integrated pump model, and also the 280 size one here with no integrated pump so that I can use the dual DDC pump.
> 
> He's still fine tuning his work, and they come pretty much right off the CNC machine so you have to take them apart and chamfer all the holes if you want that "quality fit and finish".
> 
> Also I had to drill all new G1/4 holes to match up to where they needed to be for clean tubing routing.
> 
> *You'd almost be better to order one without any G1/4 ones, that way you'd have only what you need, where you need it.*
> 
> Tubed it up yesterday and put the Dr. Drop on before adding coolant:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like that idea









TCO


----------



## andrewmp6

If you want something close with a ddc pump http://www.phanteks.com/Glacier-Reservoir.html Or just a standard looking res https://www.savantpcs.com/store/#AcrylicReservoirs


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> 1. The distance between the two cable routing holes on the SSI-EEB tray.
> 2. The height of the lower chamber, ie. how much space there is under the motherboard tray.
> 3. The distance between the edge of an SSI-CEB motherboard (eg. Asus X99-E WS) and the edge of the SSI-EEB tray.
> 
> 1 and 2. 91mm
> 3. I can't answer that accurately, but the tray is 328mm wide.
> 
> Are the answers I received. Sorry for that delay!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*


There is definitely a bit of 1970s disco going on there.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely a bit of 1970s disco going on there.
Click to expand...

But with appropriate settings, it makes for some sweet ambience lighting for that 65" Samsung 4K in my bedroom . . .


----------



## _Killswitch_

So I see the new SMA8 A, will have lightbox option. Curious on few things 1: can lightbox be bought by itself, 2: can it or will fit other case like STH10?, and 3; will light boxes be accessories for other caselabs cases we can buy? I’m not into flashy lights and crap but I’d love to have a lightbox for my STH10 and I don’t not have skills to make one myself so I’m just being curious


----------



## taowulf

That res from Radikult looks good in there.


----------



## Aenra

I have a serious issue..

I'm pressing refresh on my order status every day, ahem, hour but nothing changes. What to do. And do i get a bonus for mashing my F5, thanks.

(btw cleaning mech keyboards sucks)


----------



## EKJake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But with appropriate settings, it makes for some sweet ambience lighting for that 65" Samsung 4K in my bedroom . . .


I love this setup! Any additional pictures of it?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But with appropriate settings, it makes for some sweet ambience lighting for that *65" Samsung 4K* in my bedroom . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What model Sammy?

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But with appropriate settings, it makes for some sweet ambience lighting for that 65" Samsung 4K in my bedroom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this setup! Any additional pictures of it?
Click to expand...

Do you mean the whole setup, or the build and mods in particular?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But with appropriate settings, it makes for some sweet ambience lighting for that *65" Samsung 4K* in my bedroom . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What model Sammy?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

It's an 8000 series


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*
> 
> I love this setup! Any additional pictures of it?


I was owner of the Mercury S5

Its possible to have it in white again? I don't understand why removing that particular Color . I wanna build something amazing but i need the s5 case in White


----------



## EKJake

The white comes and goes and will be back eventually








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Do you mean the whole setup, or the build and mods in particular?
> It's an 8000 series


The full setup!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Do you mean the whole setup, or the build and mods in particular?
> It's an 8000 series


Thought it was. KS or MU?

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Do you mean the whole setup, or the build and mods in particular?
> It's an 8000 series
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was. KS or MU?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

MU, the newer 2017 model


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> MU, the newer 2017 model












TCO


----------



## emsj86

The refresh of the sma8 looking nice. Plans to sell the parts separate. Would love to get a tg side panel for my sm8 and would def buy the motherboard tray win the vertical mounting slots as I had planned to mod my sm8 to do this anyways.


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeCL*


Many thanks for these!


----------



## Iceman2733

Caselabs, do you guys still have any vendors in the USA of your cases? Just looking to purchase one of the quick ship options STH10 models and on the where to buy PPCS and Titan rig are their but neither stock the cases anymore. Just wanted to ask wanting to replace the good ole SMA8 this tax season lol.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Caselabs, do you guys still have any vendors in the USA of your cases? Just looking to purchase one of the quick ship options STH10 models and on the where to buy PPCS and Titan rig are their but neither stock the cases anymore. Just wanted to ask wanting to replace the good ole SMA8 this tax season lol.


Those were the only places in the US that carried CaseLabs. Stock for those two sites are very limited now for any caselab product.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Those were the only places in the US that carried CaseLabs. Stock for those two sites are very limited now for any caselab product.


Yea I have tried to contact one of them and was told they won't be stocking the cases anymore due to some changes, however they will be stocking accessories for them still.

This stinks I hope to see a quick ship option come back to Caselabs if their is not going to be any US vendors stocking their cases.

Also THANK YOU for confirming it for me I wasn't for sure if their was anyone else I was overlooking that could stock cases.


----------



## Aenra

Status: Shipped !!!!!!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!


Yeah!


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!


Lol, I think that's the most I've seen you get excited during your time on OCN







It also shipped comparatively fast, which is a great sign (good work, Jake and Co.)!

Congrats, and good luck with your SO


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
Click to expand...

I remember you now, lol, first S8 pic i saw was yours with that cat in it ^^

Won't be able to fit mine in (37 kilos pit), but i bet you he's gonna 'adopt' the carton, always does. After drooling all over it.. somehow that's important.. when i bought the speakers, he slept inside the carton for days, you tried to take it out the house, revolution, lol, in the end we gave up 

@iamjanco very excited, yeah! It's been rather rough, last few months, things had just started to settle down, so this was definitely a great timing!


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> I remember you now, lol, first S8 pic i saw was yours with that cat in it ^^
> Won't be able to fit mine in (37 kilos pit), but i bet you he's gonna 'adopt' the carton, always does. After drooling all over it.. somehow that's important.. when i bought the speakers, he slept inside the carton for days, you tried to take it out the house, revolution, lol, in the end we gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @iamjanco
> very excited, yeah! It's been rather rough, last few months, things had just started to settle down, so this was definitely a great timing!


Funny, before you mentioned your dog and his love for refrigerator boxes, I was going to add that you might be able to sneak the package past your SO and into the basement because it doesn't bark. But as soon as he (the dog) sees (or smells) that package, I imagine that option will be gone with wind.


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> sneak the package past your SO and into the basement because it doesn't bark. But as soon as he sees (or smells) that package, I imagine that option with eliminate itself.


+1 for that 'SO' bit, lol. My mates tell me i somehow managed to never leave the army behind, not really.. She's alright though. Just, a bit, you know 

But i have plans! They involve the back yard, a black tarp and some bullsh itting, lol, but i'm confident i can do it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you now, lol, first S8 pic i saw was yours with that cat in it ^^
> Won't be able to fit mine in (37 kilos pit), but i bet you he's gonna 'adopt' the carton, always does. After drooling all over it.. somehow that's important.. when i bought the speakers, he slept inside the carton for days, you tried to take it out the house, revolution, lol, in the end we gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @iamjanco
> very excited, yeah! It's been rather rough, last few months, things had just started to settle down, so this was definitely a great timing!
Click to expand...

Lol!









Yeah, the cat still loves to get into things, she is anxious for me to continue with my loop rebuild.
She's about the only one in the family that shows any interest in my pc ventures, lol.

It does seem to be a thing for a lot of pets to want to jump into the cartons, your dog is a big guy, but he'll find his way into the carton for sure!

Sorry to hear the past few months were rough, but as they say, life happens.
You'll have a great time working with that new S8!


----------



## Aenra

Bless you both


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I'm REALLY close to pulling the trigger on the SMA8 (Rev A) case. This will be my first case (and build) since I did a build in 2014 with a Mercury S3 case + pedestal.

Any tips/advice for configuration options on the SMA8 before I put the order in?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I'm REALLY close to pulling the trigger on the SMA8 (Rev A) case. This will be my first case (and build) since I did a build in 2014 with a Merlin S3 case + pedestal.
> 
> Any tips/advice for configuration options on the SMA8 before I put the order in?


What plans do you have for a loop? That is the key.

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What plans do you have for a loop? That is the key.
> 
> TCO


Good point, that hasn't all been figured out yet. So yes, I do need to nail that down before I purchase. I'm going to be cooling a TR 1950x and dual 1080 Ti's. I'm thinking at least a 480 rad up top and a 480 rad in the bottom compartment as well.


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Good point, that hasn't all been figured out yet. So yes, I do need to nail that down before I purchase. I'm going to be cooling a TR 1950x and dual 1080 Ti's. I'm thinking at least a 480 rad up top and a 480 rad in the bottom compartment as well.


That would be more than enough cooling for such a setup. The base specification case would work perfect for you. Options just reflect the ability to pump out the case to a greater or lesser extent. If you plan on using a thick 480 on top, then get the 30mm extended top. Personally I would have a 30mm slim 480 on top to cool the CPU on one loop. And a second radiator in the bottom (I would use a 560 because why not) and probably not be bothered about width. EATX so it comes with a twin res mount. Probably mount the pumps with the res. The caselabs site explains the lot. Personally I would go vented front with no flexbays.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Good point, that hasn't all been figured out yet. So yes, I do need to nail that down before I purchase. I'm going to be cooling a TR 1950x and dual 1080 Ti's. I'm thinking at least a 480 rad up top and a 480 rad in the bottom compartment as well.


As a single loop? Or dual loops?

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> That would be more than enough cooling for such a setup. The base specification case would work perfect for you. Options just reflect the ability to pump out the case to a greater or lesser extent. If you plan on using a thick 480 on top, then get the 30mm extended top. Personally I would have a 30mm slim 480 on top to cool the CPU on one loop. And a second radiator in the bottom (I would use a 560 because why not) and probably not be bothered about width. EATX so it comes with a twin res mount. Probably mount the pumps with the res. The caselabs site explains the lot. Personally I would go vented front with no flexbays.


Interesting. I always though thicker rads were better for low speed fans. The GTS doesn't show up in any of MartinLabs' test results. Did he just not test it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> As a single loop? Or dual loops?
> 
> TCO


Probably leaning more towards dual loops at this point though obviously a single loop would be nice if I could get good performance out of it.


----------



## peteheat

Check out termalbench.com for gts test.


----------



## SimonOcean

Hey Puffin. I've done a lot of research on this topic.

Thick radiators are not necessarily better for low fan speeds. The important design feature for good low fan speed performance is low fin density. It is true that quite often thicker radiators have low fin density. However some thin radiators have been optimised to work best with slow speed fans by having a low fin density. The radiator that fits this design brief the best is Hardware Labs Nemesis GTS. Here is a link to a fantastic / data centric review of the GTS 360 for example. http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/hardwarelabs-nemesis-360-gts-radiator-review/. The GTS comes in various 120mm fan and 140mm fan sizes (such as 360 / 120.3 or 560 / 140.4 etc) and U Flow and X Flow / Cross Flow varieties. The U Flow are generally slightly more efficient than the X Flow on a like for like basis, but there is not much in it and generally speaking if the X Flow suits your loop better you should use that. Xtremerigs.net has reviews of other some of the other sizes and configurations of the Hardware Labs GTS too. The quality of Hardware Labs is second to none: it really is the best manufactured series of radiators on the market. They are hard to find, but worth it. I bought mine from the USA and imported them to Europe, but you can get them from Europe as well now without importing them yourself.

The design trade off that the GTS makes to achieve good low fan speed performance, despite low thickness, is that it uses fins with narrow water channels. Therefore the loop flow restriction is much higher than with conventional thicker designs with higher fin density. However in most loops D5 pumps in particular have sufficient water heat to drive restrictive radiators. It is only when you are trying to cool CPU, plus 3x SLI or 2x SLI with motherboard / memory blocks that you need to worry. And by then most people will be on dual loops which means more than pump anyways. The other limitation of the GTS is that it does not scale to high fan speeds. So it scale up to medium fan speeds, but then reaches its maximum cooling capacity and levels out.

The Hardware Labs GTX is also a very good design. It is wider, so better suited to the lower chamber of the SMA8 for example. It is less restrictive to the loop and has a balanced fin density so that it works well at low fan speeds, but it also scales well at higher fan speeds.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!


The only thing more exciting than getting the "status shipped" email from CaseLabs is actually opening the box and putting it together









Which case did you order?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Hey Puffin. I've done a lot of research on this topic.
> 
> Thick radiators are not necessarily better for low fan speeds. The important design feature for good low fan speed performance is low fin density. It is true that quite often thicker radiators have low fin density. However some thin radiators have been optimised to work best with slow speed fans by having a low fin density. The radiator that fits this design brief the best is Hardware Labs Nemesis GTS. Here is a link to a fantastic / data centric review of the GTS 360 for example. http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/hardwarelabs-nemesis-360-gts-radiator-review/. The GTS comes in various 120mm fan and 140mm fan sizes (such as 360 / 120.3 or 560 / 140.4 etc) and U Flow and X Flow / Cross Flow varieties. The U Flow are generally slightly more efficient than the X Flow on a like for like basis, but there is not much in it and generally speaking if the X Flow suits your loop better you should use that. Xtremerigs.net has reviews of other some of the other sizes and configurations of the Hardware Labs GTS too. The quality of Hardware Labs is second to none: it really is the best manufactured series of radiators on the market. They are hard to find, but worth it. I bought mine from the USA and imported them to Europe, but you can get them from Europe as well now without importing them yourself.
> 
> The design trade off that the GTS makes to achieve good low fan speed performance, despite low thickness, is that it uses fins with narrow water channels. Therefore the loop flow restriction is much higher than with conventional thicker designs with higher fin density. However in most loops D5 pumps in particular have sufficient water heat to drive restrictive radiators. It is only when you are trying to cool CPU, plus 3x SLI or 2x SLI with motherboard / memory blocks that you need to worry. And by then most people will be on dual loops which means more than pump anyways. The other limitation of the GTS is that it does not scale to high fan speeds. So it scale up to medium fan speeds, but then reaches its maximum cooling capacity and levels out.
> 
> The Hardware Labs GTX is also a very good design. It is wider, so better suited to the lower chamber of the SMA8 for example. It is less restrictive to the loop and has a balanced fin density so that it works well at low fan speeds, but it also scales well at higher fan speeds.


Awesome information here @SimonOcean.

I used dual GTS 240 rads in my first watercooling build and GTX 240's in my second so I'm very familiar with HL's, they are great. Since I'm going to probably do two loops restriction shouldn't be an issue for me. The question is, do you think a single 480 GTS for the CPU and 520 GTS for dual 1080 Ti's is enough rad surface space?


----------



## SimonOcean

Easily enough. The rule of thumb is 1x120 plus 1x120 for each block in your loop. For for 1 loop with 1 CPU you only _need_ a 240. So a 480 for 1 loop gives you headroom for overclocking and low fan speeds. For the other you need 120 + (2 * 120) for 2 GPUs. So you need 360. Therefore a 560 is again ample giving you loads of headroom.

You could get away with just the 560 and nothing in the roof, but most people want to fill up their amazing case.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Easily enough. The rule of thumb is 1x120 plus 1x120 for each block in your loop. For for 1 loop with 1 CPU you only _need_ a 240. So a 480 for 1 loop gives you headroom for overclocking and low fan speeds. For the other you need 120 + (2 * 120) for 2 GPUs. So you need 360. Therefore a 560 is again ample giving you loads of headroom.
> 
> You could get away with just the 560 and nothing in the roof, but most people want to fill up their amazing case.


Yea I definitely want dual rads because I want the headroom for OCing. If I got with the GTS series, I'll need dual loops it seems. What rads are comparable at low speeds with less restriction? SR2? GTX?


----------



## SimonOcean

SR2 and GTX are similar, but GTX is a more modern design with slightly better performance and lower restriction. Just read the review on the website I linked for you. Go for that in the bottom of the case. GTS maybe in the top. That is my plan when I order an SMA8.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> SR2 and GTX are similar, but GTX is a more modern design with slightly better performance and lower restriction. Just read the review on the website I linked for you. Go for that in the bottom of the case. GTS maybe in the top. That is my plan when I order an SMA8.


What components are you cooling and are you using one loop or two?


----------



## SimonOcean

I will probably cool a Xeon-W and the next Volta gaming card - single card. I will have GTX 560 bottom and GTS 480 top in twin loops. Total overkill. May go 2x SLI at some point.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I will probably cool a Xeon-W and the next Volta gaming card - single card. I will have GTX 560 bottom and GTS 480 top in twin loops. Total overkill. May go 2x SLI at some point.


I've been considering the Xeon W-2155 but am finding it hard to justify the cost being twice the 1950x.

When do the Volta (I know Titan V is out now) cards drop?


----------



## SimonOcean

nVidia hold an AI and deep learning conference 26-29 March 2018: rumours that it might be then.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> nVidia hold an AI and deep learning conference 26-29 March 2018: rumours that it might be then.


That would seem like a likely announcement date with actual units not being in stock to consumers until the summer. If it was a month or two away from being available to consumers I might be able to wait but could easily be 6 more months.


----------



## SimonOcean

Xeon vs Threadripper:
+ Faster cores
+ No infinity overhead / latency

= ECC memory

Threadripper
+ Price
+ 60 vs 48 PCIe lanes (if you need that many)
+ More cores / threads

Threadripper is certainly ripping value. Do you need the lanes and cores, or do you value core speed more. For me >=6 cores plus core speed is more important. Plus I want ECC support which both offer. I don't need 16 cores, nor 60 lanes. And I don't want the latency of the infinity fabric.


----------



## SimonOcean

yup


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> Xeon vs Threadripper:
> + Faster cores
> + No infinity overhead / latency
> 
> = ECC memory
> 
> Threadripper
> + Price
> + 60 vs 48 PCIe lanes (if you need that many)
> + More cores / threads
> 
> Threadripper is certainly ripping value. Do you need the lanes and cores, or do you value core speed more. For me >=6 cores plus core speed is more important. Plus I want ECC support which both offer. I don't need 16 cores, nor 60 lanes. And I don't want the latency of the infinity fabric.


Thanks for the breakdown. I wasn't aware of the memory latency issue with TR so good to know. As for the PCIe lanes, I too probably don't need more than 48 although probably close with 2 GPUs taking up 32. The Xeon W's don't have unlocked multipliers though right? Because if not, TR could be faster with OC's.


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Status: Shipped !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing more exciting than getting the "status shipped" email from CaseLabs is actually opening the box and putting it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which case did you order?
Click to expand...

Mercury S8, Pedestal and a loot of accessories, lol.. had to make two additional orders and merge them all in 

As to the former, yessir, should be a treat! Can't wait!

/boys and their toys

(never, never changes, lol.. never mind the age!)


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Mercury S8, Pedestal and a loot of accessories, lol.. had to make two additional orders and merge them all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the former, yessir, should be a treat! Can't wait!
> 
> /boys and their toys
> (never, never changes, lol.. never mind the age!)


What was the turnaround time? Full 6 weeks? More? Less?


----------



## Aenra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aenra*
> 
> Mercury S8, Pedestal and a loot of accessories, lol.. had to make two additional orders and merge them all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the former, yessir, should be a treat! Can't wait!
> 
> /boys and their toys
> (never, never changes, lol.. never mind the age!)
> 
> 
> 
> What was the turnaround time? Full 6 weeks? More? Less?
Click to expand...

Technically speaking, a bit less. Last of the additional accessories order was made December 11th, the main S8 order was on the 7th.

You add the holidays in, i'm perfectly happy.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Any good pics in this thread of two tone cases? I'm having serious paralysis of analysis in deciding on interior color







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Any good pics in this thread of two tone cases? I'm having serious paralysis of analysis in deciding on interior color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


White.

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> White.
> 
> TCO


That is what I'm leaning towards but having trouble finding a build with all the components in it with that color just to confirm.


----------



## THUMPer1

Does the Bullet BH8 have front intake fan filters? If not what works there? I plan on *not* mounting a front rad if that matters.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> That is what I'm leaning towards but having trouble finding a build with all the components in it with that color just to confirm.


It's in my builds under my name.

The Division.

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It's in my builds under my name.
> 
> The Division.
> 
> TCO


Sick! That is a LOT of rad space you've got. What is that, 2 x 480s, a 360 and a 240? Seems like overkill but then again this is OCN


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Can someone who has modded their CaseLabs case (seems like everyone doing watercooling these days) to have their tubing go through the case comment on what tools you used and how you went about it? It's really clean looking but I've never done it and don't want to ruin my case.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Can someone who has modded their CaseLabs case (seems like everyone doing watercooling these days) to have their tubing go through the case comment on what tools you used and how you went about it? It's really clean looking but I've never done it and don't want to ruin my case.


It's in my build log. (And yes, it is 480mm x 2. 240mm x 2.)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1534836/build-log-caselabs-sma8-gunmetal-white-two-tone-2011-v3-socket-the-division-complete/0_20

Bitspower passthroughs. And a step drill up to 20mm.

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It's in my build log. (And yes, it is 480mm x 2. 240mm x 2.)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534836/build-log-caselabs-sma8-gunmetal-white-two-tone-2011-v3-socket-the-division-complete/0_20
> 
> Bitspower passthroughs. And a step drill up to 20mm.
> 
> TCO


Thanks







. Have a feeling I'll be referring to your build log a lot







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have a feeling I'll be referring to your build log a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would hope so. That's why I documented it for aspiring builders.









TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Is there a spec sheet somewhere on CaseLabs' site that shows the clearance space between the top of the motherboard and the top of the case? Trying to determine if I need to buy the top extension. Would rather not as I don't love the look but don't want to regret not getting it


----------



## Kimir

You can see my Panda rig for some black and white setup, nothing as magnificent as TCO tho


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can see my Panda rig for some black and white setup, nothing as magnificent as TCO tho


Oooooooooo...Me likey the white with black interior. When you chose white with black interior, did it come stock with the front mesh covers in black or did you choose that?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oooooooooo...Me likey the white with black interior. When you chose white with black interior, did it come stock with the front mesh covers in black or did you choose that?


I chose all of that, when you order you have a comment area, so I specified every parts, no confusion was possible.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can see my Panda rig for some black and white setup, nothing as magnificent as TCO tho


Kimir, you better stop that. When I was building my rig, I used yours as an inspiration and help!

Remember this??

I try to never forget those that helped in that build or any of mine for that matter. It's always a strenuous process when I build something for some reason









TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

What's the best way to go if I want to put a 3 x 5.25" fan controller in the bottom flexbay spot but want the option (though probably won't use one) to put a 240/280/360/420 rad in the front? I'd rather spend a little more now to give me that flexibility then to have to reorder more parts.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What's the best way to go if I want to put a 3 x 5.25" fan controller in the bottom flexbay spot but want the option (though probably won't use one) to put a 240/280/360/420 rad in the front? I'd rather spend a little more now to give me that flexibility then to have to reorder more parts.


The fan controller is 15.75" big?

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The fan controller is 15.75" big?
> 
> TCO


I haven't actually picked on eyet but I want one that takes up the entire bottom 120mm slot. When I said 3 x 5.25" I meant like 3 DVD drive slots.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Alright, I have my case basically spec'd out. Last decision. Will a 30mm rad (GTS 480/560) with fans in push pull (so 80mm total?) fit at the top of the case without a top extension?

And there are no CaseLabs coupon codes at the moment are there?


----------



## SimonOcean

80mm, yes it will fit. But I would not bother with push / pull. I know you are overclocking, but that will cool only 1 O/Ced CPU (from our earlier discussion) so why bother P/P? Anyways, up to you, but will fit.

Good luck with the build.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> 80mm, yes it will fit. But I would not bother with push / pull. I know you are overclocking, but that will cool only 1 O/Ced CPU (from our earlier discussion) so why bother P/P? Anyways, up to you, but will fit.
> 
> Good luck with the build.


Truth. If I could get away with not going push pull on either the CPU or GPU loop that would certainly be nice with no having to use double the fans. If I don't have to go push/pull I may go with the SR2 over the GTS.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

SMA8 Rev. A Ordered







! Went basically the same color scheme as @Kimir as it will go really nice on my white desk with the very classic black/silver/white theme I'm going for.

Now...the waiting game







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> SMA8 Rev. A Ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Went basically the same color scheme as @Kimir as it will go really nice on my white desk with the very classic black/silver/white theme I'm going for.
> 
> Now...the waiting game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Be patient









TCO


----------



## Aenra

Bit of an update 

Barely 4 days after it was shipped, my crate was sitting at customs! Awesome ^^
(currently undergoing 'clearance', fingers [and toes] crossed.. they said they'd call me later on today, tell me what it's gonna "take" to have it processed)

By the way, @*Travis-CL* is awesome. Reponds promptly, is always polite and to the point. If you're reading this man, thank you once again.

So far, it's been an amazing service, hats off to you all folks.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For those of you SMA8/STH10 owners, how are you guys mounting your tube res's to area right of the motherboard? I'm looknig to mount 2 x 250 res's there. Do you just drill through?


----------



## asg

PuffinMyLye said:


> For those of you SMA8/STH10 owners, how are you guys mounting your tube res's to area right of the motherboard? I'm looknig to mount 2 x 250 res's there. Do you just drill through?


Mine didn't have the mounting plate, so I just drilled the back panel.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

asg said:


> Mine didn't have the mounting plate, so I just drilled the back panel.



Is the mounting plate an add-on option? I saw no mention of it when configuring my SMA8.


----------



## asg

PuffinMyLye said:


> Is the mounting plate an add-on option? I saw no mention of it when configuring my SMA8.


Looks like the new SMA8- Rev A has the mounting plate.

I'm not sure if it was or is an option on the SMA8 or STH10


----------



## Kimir

If I remember, that option was added on SMA8 about the time I ordered mine. Didn't went for it as making 2 holes in there wasn't a big deal to me.
But it sure would be easier with removable plate, not to mention added stiffness and perhaps less vibration.


----------



## Biggu

I just drilled and mounted mine. I bought a spare of every panel I modified so I have extras..... and now they are obsolete because of the new revision.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

What I'm seeing is that motherboards with USB 3.1 headers are rare. Is this what others are seeing?

I was hoping to find an x399 or x99 board with USB 3.1 header and 10Gb onboard but that's clearly not the case.

*EDIT*: *This *is the only MoBo I'm finding but I've read a lot of mixed reviews on it. Especially about the 10Gb NIC which is a major need for me.


----------



## Bill Owen

AllGamer said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i bought the mnpctech silver feet for my SM8 but the default screws are too short and the screws that came with the feet are too wide


Did you contact Mnpctech about the screws? https://mnpctech.com/contact-us.html


----------



## SimonOcean

PuffinMyLye said:


> *EDIT*: *This *is the only MoBo I'm finding but I've read a lot of mixed reviews on it. Especially about the 10Gb NIC which is a major need for me.


Check this out:


----------



## Aenra

Update n2:
Crate arrived Friday morning, unfortunately though not everything was in it.. missing the entire S8 rear plate, PCI cage, rear fan cover plate, etc etc.

Sucks to be honest. Anyway:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Progress. Only thing left is to bend some copper pipe.


----------



## ckoons1

Looking for black caselabs sth10 magnum case parts.

divider chassis and upper mid panel parts

If you have these please shoot me a pm.

thx


----------



## PuffinMyLye

SimonOcean said:


> Check this out:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvsfNvfuRFY&t=1s


Thanks for the video. Nice find with that just being released. That does make me feel somewhat better about the board. I wish he had tested the 10Gb card in Windows as that's what I'll be using and have heard there are some issues. I might have to just take a chance though as no other TR board seems to fit the bill for me.


----------



## Aenra

We have a dedicated Threadripper thread where some of the most knowledgeable people in the Internet have proven, beyond doubt, why this Asus board (like many before it) is actually more hype than substance.
And what do people do? What they always did, lol.. 
So for those still capable of reading, there's data to be had and info to be gleaned, might save you the odd hundred bucks; or two. Otherwise no worries, ignore this and enjoy your purchase, current or future one.

Back to topic, i updated my thread as well but since it's been mentioned here, only fair to repeat it; CL already made a new order for me, S8 rear section, no charge, manufacturing or shipping. Awesome service :thumbsups
Worth noting and for the upteenth time, my sincere thanks to all Caselabs guys. I really appreciate this.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Aenra said:


> We have a dedicated Threadripper thread where some of the most knowledgeable people in the Internet have proven, beyond doubt, why this Asus board (like many before it) is actually more hype than substance.
> And what do people do? What they always did, lol..
> So for those still capable of reading, there's data to be had and info to be gleaned, might save you the odd hundred bucks; or two. Otherwise no worries, ignore this and enjoy your purchase, current or future one.
> 
> Back to topic, i updated my thread as well but since it's been mentioned here, only fair to repeat it; CL already made a new order for me, S8 rear section, no charge, manufacturing or shipping. Awesome service :thumbsups
> Worth noting and for the upteenth time, my sincere thanks to all Caselabs guys. I really appreciate this.


I've been posting in that thread. It's too long to read through but I haven't had many people specifically tell me not to buy the ROG Zenith Extreme.


----------



## Aenra

PuffinMyLye said:


> I've been posting in that thread ... not many people specifically tell me not to buy the ROG Zenith Extreme.


Need they? I mean if the facts are there and all. Anyway, whichever mobo you have, or end up having, good choice of case to house it in!
(tactless attempt to bring it back to topic.. my fault for continuing an OOT conversation, but couldn't help it. Often guilty of that, freely admitting it)


----------



## Iceman2733

Can this thread stick to Caselabs and take build questions to a separate thread, I keep this thread on subscription so I can see when new and cool stuff get released but it is getting blown up by build questions that can be found with searching this forum and google


----------



## DarthBaggins

The thread is meant for CaseLab owners and their builds (ongoing or upcoming) so hardware talk has been accepted as part of it over the years. Now most of the time it normally pertains to compatibility of said hardware w/ a CL case etc.

But yeah if your hardware question hasn't been answered w/in a few posts I would recommend searching out the dedicated TR (or hardware that is in question) thread, since more than likely your answer is in there is not can be answered.


----------



## Aenra

For those EU residents among us;

In case you haven't been following (and why should you), a synopsis:
My S8 order arrived missing the entire rear section. Informed them, they added a new order for it, zero charge; so assuming nothing further will be missing _this_ time around (should be three pieces comprising the rear), all i gotta do is wait some more.

Now to the question:
Considering it's a zero charge order, both for the pieces and the shipping, and assuming it states so in the carton, am i looking at customs fees again? :S
Don't know how it goes when the receipt is for zero euro, don't even know if that's a basis for exemption. Need they perhaps add some explanation or something? Should i contact them (CL) again? I don't want to bother folks for no reason, but it's a buckload of money if i'm looking at fees. Again. When the first carton arrived, i had to pay 340 euro plus change 
(* yes, 340 euro for a for a $469 chassis + whatever extra for accessories really is a buckload; all things in perspective, and i ain't well-off either.. sadly)

Any info you might have, i'd really appreciate getting it.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Just wanted to pass on some info I got from CaseLabs today. I've been trying to find out what the other end of the USB 3.1 Front I/O Panel cables look like. They send me this pic today so figured I'd pass it along. Not sure how I'm going to use the USB 3.1 Type C since I can't find any good MoBo's with that header. But anyone, hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Craigk19

dang i was opening it was a right angle type c header :'( Thank you for posting this


----------



## Craigk19

been working on my caselabs build for a long long time here is where im at hopefully this weekend ill have it done and up and running  everything was done by me all cables done by me took a very long time. drilling into a 600 case was rough too lol still have to do a few more bends and flush and fill the system all wiring is 100% done though


----------



## Craigk19

testing out something


----------



## SimonOcean

Craigk19 said:


> been working on my caselabs build for a long long time here is where im at hopefully this weekend ill have it done and up and running  everything was done by me all cables done by me took a very long time. drilling into a 600 case was rough too lol still have to do a few more bends and flush and fill the system all wiring is 100% done though


Looks really great: well done and congratulations!


----------



## clarifiante

Craigk19 said:


> been working on my caselabs build for a long long time here is where im at hopefully this weekend ill have it done and up and running  everything was done by me all cables done by me took a very long time. drilling into a 600 case was rough too lol still have to do a few more bends and flush and fill the system all wiring is 100% done though


that looks neat as hell. nice job, what is the mechanism you have supporting your res?


----------



## hyp36rmax

PuffinMyLye said:


> Just wanted to pass on some info I got from CaseLabs today. I've been trying to find out what the other end of the USB 3.1 Front I/O Panel cables look like. They send me this pic today so figured I'd pass it along. Not sure how I'm going to use the USB 3.1 Type C since I can't find any good MoBo's with that header. But anyone, hope this helps someone else.


So does the HDMI route towards the back of the GPU? Probably need to open a PCIe slot right? Don't know of any GPU's that have an internal HDMI header


----------



## PuffinMyLye

hyp36rmax said:


> So does the HDMI route towards the back of the GPU? Probably need to open a PCIe slot right? Don't know of any GPU's that have an internal HDMI header



My understanding is yes.


----------



## Craigk19

clarifiante said:


> that looks neat as hell. nice job, what is the mechanism you have supporting your res?


Singularity Computers Ethereal single and then an extra 120 bracket that screws right into the pump top. Can't speak highly enough of singularity computers quality. Thank you!!


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> For those EU residents among us;
> 
> In case you haven't been following (and why should you), a synopsis:
> My S8 order arrived missing the entire rear section. Informed them, they added a new order for it, zero charge; so assuming nothing further will be missing _this_ time around (should be three pieces comprising the rear), all i gotta do is wait some more.
> 
> Now to the question:
> Considering it's a zero charge order, both for the pieces and the shipping, and assuming it states so in the carton, am i looking at customs fees again? :S
> Don't know how it goes when the receipt is for zero euro, don't even know if that's a basis for exemption. Need they perhaps add some explanation or something? Should i contact them (CL) again? I don't want to bother folks for no reason, but it's a buckload of money if i'm looking at fees. Again. When the first carton arrived, i had to pay 340 euro plus change
> (* yes, 340 euro for a for a $469 chassis + whatever extra for accessories really is a buckload; all things in perspective, and i ain't well-off either.. sadly)
> 
> Any info you might have, i'd really appreciate getting it.


If you get charged with customs for your no charge shipment just contact your customs office and explain the situation. Keep the conversation between you and CaseLabs so you can forward it to the customs if they need any proof. 

€340 in fees for an $469 order?  I got away with about €70 in fees for my almost $1000 order.


----------



## SimonOcean

You could / should ask Caselabs to mark the replacement as a warranty claim or some such on something where customs fees have already been applied. And yes, keep correspondence to claim a refund if customs try to charge you the second time.


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> €340 in fees for an $469 order?  I got away with about €70 in fees for my almost $1000 order


The total, shipping included, was 1100 and change i think. Customs fees are a reflection of the final price tag on the receipt, ie counting the shipping in as well. I used the term 'perspective' on purpose; for non-US citizens, customs is a factor all of its own (compare the base chassis price tag with the [final] customs fees). That's one. Not a criticism against anyone, just stating it as it is.
Two, the EU recently passed a bill where all 'third country' imports get a flat 24% taxation; in their infinite wisdom, they believe this will help "boost" the local EU manufacturers. My purchase coincided with this, could not be helped. So unless your order arrived within literally the last few days, i believe i can understand why the vast difference. Lucky you ^^
Three, i don't know what magic Travis pulled with FedEx, but i can assure you it could have been much more (of that 340+, only 190 went to the state, saw the papers. So it should have been around 275 base instead, plus fees; which in turn would have relatively increased said fees of the intermediate as well). So like i said, only stating, not complaining.

As to your advice, i'm not sure if it's that easy, it's why i asked if anyone has had any first-hand experience with this type of situation. There is always an intermediate for these kind of things and it's in their best interest (obviously) to process everything normally, since they get a fee out of it. I could hunt this down myself, but that too entails a cost, losing time from work to drive down to customs myself. And i'd need to do that pronto, since there's even more fees past the three day grace period. First day you always lose, it's when it gets there and you're not, lol. So you got two days left and the Lord help you if the intermediate isn't around; and he usually isn't, lol

Anyway, back to /happy mode, the missing part(s?) have already been shipped! That was quick! I just hope it's all in this time around (fingers crossed).
Can't wait to assemble the damn thing, wanna see what it's like right next to me, all finished. And thank you both for the advice btw


----------



## DarthBaggins

PuffinMyLye said:


> Just wanted to pass on some info I got from CaseLabs today. I've been trying to find out what the other end of the USB 3.1 Front I/O Panel cables look like. They send me this pic today so figured I'd pass it along. Not sure how I'm going to use the USB 3.1 Type C since I can't find any good MoBo's with that header. But anyone, hope this helps someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What CPU are you wanting to use?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

DarthBaggins said:


> What CPU are you wanting to use?



I picked up an TR 1950x and ASRock Taichi tonight. No USB 3.1 Gen2 header so I'll just have to wait until someone releases a PCIe AIC. I dont want to get this thread off topic again so PM me for any more discussion on this.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

hyp36rmax said:


> So does the HDMI route towards the back of the GPU? Probably need to open a PCIe slot right? Don't know of any GPU's that have an internal HDMI header


The AORUS 1080 Ti 11Ghas an internal HDMI port and I think there is one more but I can't remember what model it is.


----------



## taowulf

RadActiveLobstr said:


> The AORUS 1080 Ti 11Ghas an internal HDMI port and I think there is one more but I can't remember what model it is.


I saw one being used in a build the other day that had 2 internal HDMI ports on the back of the card. no idea what model it was though.

Just some random YouTube video I was vegging out to.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Build Log has begun for those interested.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1808...ff-s-punisher-ii-sma8-threadripper-style.html


----------



## Ironsmack

Does anyone uses the S8 HD cage?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/s8-hdd-cage/

If so... could you measure the dimension of the HD cage?

Thanks


----------



## ckoons1

Can a caselabs sth10 divider work in both the standard and reverse orientations by just flipping it ?

Thx


----------



## DarthBaggins

Would think it would. .


----------



## ckoons1

DarthBaggins said:


> Would think it would. .


That's what I thought just want to make sure.

Appreciate it. 

Any one know for sure ?


----------



## LunchB0xK1ller

Hello all, Long time follower but never posted here. I had a quick question and was hoping for help. I have a SMA8, among many other case-labs cases, that has a standard atx motherboard tray in it and i was wanting to transfer my server into it. I had a dual CPU Xeon system that is SSI-EEB in sizing. Now the obvious answer to my question would be to purchase the form factor conversion kit but currently that is not an option. I was wondering if mounting the SSI-EEB motherboard on the ATX tray would cause any problems. I am aware it will hang over and may cover the cable pass through holes but I am OK with that until I can purchase a new conversion kit. I would try to fit it but my current server is mounted in the 4 post rack that I am trying to get rid of and it is a bit of a chore to get it removed and then disassembled just for a test fit. If anyone can shed any light to the subject I would be extremely thankful and appreciative.

Thanks in advance,

LunchB0x


----------



## Aenra

I'd get the kit first, migrate later.
Since somehow timing appear to be an issue (why when you've lasted this long), doing it now shouldn't have any issues barring:
i) structural support. Overall weight depending, this may or may not be enough; you'll be putting additional strain on fewer screws, but that's rushing for you. Care would need to be taken when mounting components, as your mobo will have a good part of it up in the air with nothing to lean on.

ii) your obviously needing to leave 2 PCI slots unoccupied, as they can't fit in an 8-slot receptable.

* i talk about rushing and what do i do? Rush it myself, lol.. post edited


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

For those who are into that sort of thing, it looks like Linus (of LinusTechTips) is doing a father/daughter build in a Bullet case.

I imagine there will be a video about it at some point.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

What is the size of the fan mounting slot on the back of the SMA8 (Rev. A)? 120mm or 140mm?

Also, any suggestions for lighting kits to pair with the 3 lighting strip mounts that come with the SMA8 Rev. A? I just want something that will light up the inside of the case to make everything visible. No crazy lighting colors or anything like that.


----------



## LunchB0xK1ller

Darkside rigid leds are some of my favorites.


----------



## M-oll

PuffinMyLye said:


> What is the size of the fan mounting slot on the back of the SMA8 (Rev. A)? 120mm or 140mm?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for lighting kits to pair with the 3 lighting strip mounts that come with the SMA8 Rev. A? I just want something that will light up the inside of the case to make everything visible. No crazy lighting colors or anything like that.


It should be 120 mm. I haven't seen any documented changes to that fan mounting slot in the Rev. A model. 

Darkside or NeoPixel is the way to go for lightning. Darkside is a very affordable and easy to install product while NeoPixel offers a much higher quality of product (30-60-144 leds/meter and really astonishing colors) but at a higher cost and a more complicated way to install the strips. As far as I know, the only way to really use a NeoPixel involves using an Arduino as for both control and power + you need to solder capacitors and resistors between the Arduino and the led strip while the Darkside strips could just plug into the motherboard or PSU.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Darkside looks good. What connectors do they come shipped with? If I buy three of them, can I daisy chain them and then connect them to my fan controller?


----------



## zumppjr96

*Darkside LEDs*



PuffinMyLye said:


> Darkside looks good. What connectors do they come shipped with? If I buy three of them, can I daisy chain them and then connect them to my fan controller?


Darkside make several extensions, splitters, and adapters for the LEDs. They should have one of the aforementioned items to suit your needs. Check out the webpage for one of the LEDs on PPCS, they list a bunch of items you can attach to your purchase.


----------



## Craigk19

Just about done wrapping up my build using Mayhem's Pastel UV Green get the uv lights in tomorrow but looking good already can i get added to the owners club now? SM8


----------



## longroadtrip

Ironsmack said:


> Does anyone uses the S8 HD cage?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/s8-hdd-cage/
> 
> If so... could you measure the dimension of the HD cage?
> 
> Thanks


I'm out of town until Sat. but when I get back, I can measure it for you if nobody else has answered it.


----------



## diableri

You buggers got me again. Just ordered my second. BH8 for the secondary machine.


----------



## LunchB0xK1ller

PuffinMyLye said:


> Darkside looks good. What connectors do they come shipped with? If I buy three of them, can I daisy chain them and then connect them to my fan controller?


Mine shipped with their 2 pin connectors. They do have many styles of connectors like previously stated and there is probably something to fit your needs. I also used the darkside connect as it allowed control of the 4 led strips I had.


----------



## Ironsmack

longroadtrip said:


> I'm out of town until Sat. but when I get back, I can measure it for you if nobody else has answered it.


Ok thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## SimonOcean

Yah... CaseLabs got me again. I just gave in and ordered an SMA8-A. Funny thing is that my PC rebuild will hardly have any new microelectronic components... nothing recent seems like a big enough upgrade to justify the expenditure. My Mercury S5 will get turned into a NAS, so I suppose that I will be spending money on microelectronic bits to populate that instead.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey guys, i'm looking toward purchasing a caselabs for the upgrade of my build (don't have enough room in my case !)

Since i will have one maybe two gpus plus the cpu, i think two 360 radiator maybe a third one at the top will go inside the case plus pump and everything.
I think the mercury s8 will suit my needs can somebody who has it confirm this ?

Not sure if the fans plugged into the radiators will be enough or if i should get more fans to get a better airflow, what are your tips on this?

Also, should i get the pedestal to have wheels? (sorry for the noob questions  )
it seems the motherboard tray doesn't slide on this model though, bummer 
Cheers


----------



## longroadtrip

Ironsmack said:


> Ok thanks man. I appreciate it.


Sorry, took me a couple days to dig one out. 5-3/16" tall x 4-3/8" wide x 5-3/4" deep. The height measurement is not including the slide in screw/grommet mounts. Those are an additional 3/8"

Hope that helps!


----------



## DerComissar

zipeldiablo said:


> Hey guys, i'm looking toward purchasing a caselabs for the upgrade of my build (don't have enough room in my case !)
> 
> Since i will have one maybe two gpus plus the cpu, i think two 360 radiator maybe a third one at the top will go inside the case plus pump and everything.
> I think the mercury s8 will suit my needs can somebody who has it confirm this ?
> 
> Not sure if the fans plugged into the radiators will be enough or if i should get more fans to get a better airflow, what are your tips on this?
> 
> Also, should i get the pedestal to have wheels? (sorry for the noob questions  )
> it seems the motherboard tray doesn't slide on this model though, bummer
> Cheers


The S8 is an excellent choice, and it will certainly take care of your space requirements.

There are several options when configuring the S8 for mounting the rads, such as in the front panel with a flex-bay mount, in the roof using a drop-in rad mount, and the lower left side.
The pedestal can support two 360 rads, and it has an optional power supply mount, or a pump can be fitted in the ped. if desired.
The casters can be installed on the base of the case itself, or on the pedestal base if you chose to use one.

Lots of room for the pump(s) and various sizes of reservoirs. I have two gpus installed, it will hold virtually any size of video card with its generous height.

Although it's bolted down, the motherboard tray is easy to remove if needed.

As for airflow, I find that the airflow coming through a front-mounted rad is sufficient, along with an exhaust fan mounted on the back panel of the case.
It can also be configured to have additional front fans depending on whether you choose the front window panel or the fan mount panel option.

You are best to check the various options and configurations shown on CaseLabs site for the S8, and decide which features are best for you.
There are a lot of options and various choices, such as windowed or solid panels, with or without a grille, and there is also an optional extended top panel if you want some extra room for the rad fans.

There are plenty of excellent S8 builds posted here on OCN, for some good ideas for how to design your preferred setup.


----------



## zipeldiablo

DerComissar said:


> The S8 is an excellent choice, and it will certainly take care of your space requirements.
> 
> There are several options when configuring the S8 for mounting the rads, such as in the front panel with a flex-bay mount, in the roof using a drop-in rad mount, and the lower left side.
> The pedestal can support two 360 rads, and it has an optional power supply mount, or a pump can be fitted in the ped. if desired.
> The casters can be installed on the base of the case itself, or on the pedestal base if you chose to use one.
> 
> Lots of room for the pump(s) and various sizes of reservoirs. I have two gpus installed, it will hold virtually any size of video card with its generous height.
> 
> Although it's bolted down, the motherboard tray is easy to remove if needed.
> 
> As for airflow, I find that the airflow coming through a front-mounted rad is sufficient, along with an exhaust fan mounted on the back panel of the case.
> It can also be configured to have additional front fans depending on whether you choose the front window panel or the fan mount panel option.
> 
> You are best to check the various options and configurations shown on CaseLabs site for the S8, and decide which features are best for you.
> There are a lot of options and various choices, such as windowed or solid panels, with or without a grille, and there is also an optional extended top panel if you want some extra room for the rad fans.
> 
> There are plenty of excellent S8 builds posted here on OCN, for some good ideas for how to design your preferred setup.


I even watch some reviews yesterday, wasn't sure the bottom could fit everything 
Thanks for all the tips


----------



## Aenra

zipeldiablo said:


> Thanks for all the tips


My own two cents:

1) Think long and hard before you press the buy button, unless expenses aren't an issue for you. Make sure you grasp what the flex bays can and cannot do. Not all is rosy in the Shire. Likewise with any accessories, i read my eyes off and i still had the wrong notions about some of them.
2) If you're planning on filters (basically DEMC ones, by necessity), there are areas you can and areas -such as the front- you cannot mount them on; not without ghetto solutions anyway that detract from the overall look, finish, you name it. If this is of import to you, you best take it under consideration while choosing your front panel configuration.
3) Cable management is a serious issue if the bottom bay has controllers or other drives/units. Most people do custom cables (because why not waste money) at a custom length, so if you're like that, all good. If you're not, keep this in mind. Be it the lower right flexbay slots or the bottom left compartment, you need think in advance about your cabling and what you need to leave blank so as not to struggle while fitting stuff in.
4) If you're using SSDs/HDDs, forget what it says about the stealth mobo tray and plan, in advance, to use a different mounting solution. Trust me on that one.
5) Which reminds me, that HDD cage on the bottom left? It comes as is, meaning you want to use it, you need buy extra mounting clips.
6) The flex-bay mounting solution for drives is not as flex-ible. Have a look for the special side mount to understand beforehand where/how you will and will not be able to mount them on.
7) It's easy to fasten the pedestal on the chassis' bottom/top plate. It's not easy to take it back out. This is also something you need consider when visualising what's gonna go where. That notion about snap in and out, it doesn't extent to it. So don't just think of component placement, think also of dusting/cleaning/blowing.
8) If you choose the SSI-EEB size mobo, you won't be able to fit the pump in the dedicated mounting plate (bottom right compartment); the mobo above will cover that area.
9) Be it to access the filter (assuming you put one) below the PSU intake, mount/unmount the HDD tray, screw/unscrew the bottom right plates after your build is done, you're gonna need some space to do it in relative ease; like, be able to fit your hand below the chassis. Default (non casters) feet will not give this to you. If none of these seem like a possibility to you, then default feet are O.K.

(the above in no particular order of importance)


----------



## fjd93

guys and gals.... I have been lurking on this thread for a long time. Two days ago I placed an order for a Bullet BH8. After sleeping on it I think the extra space 
of the S8s would be easier for a first time custom loop builder like myself. Anyone know if it's even possible change my order?Any opinions or suggestions
on either case would be great. It will be used as my main system, and I really won't be moving the system around often.


----------



## SimonOcean

fjd93 said:


> guys and gals.... I have been lurking on this thread for a long time. Two days ago I placed an order for a Bullet BH8. After sleeping on it I think the extra space
> of the S8s would be easier for a first time custom loop builder like myself. Anyone know if it's even possible change my order?Any opinions or suggestions
> on either case would be great. It will be used as my main system, and I really won't be moving the system around often.


Send CaseLabs customer support an email as soon as possible and ask them. They might be able to change it for you.


----------



## IT Diva

fjd93 said:


> guys and gals.... I have been lurking on this thread for a long time. Two days ago I placed an order for a Bullet BH8. After sleeping on it I think the extra space
> of the S8s would be easier for a first time custom loop builder like myself. Anyone know if it's even possible change my order?Any opinions or suggestions
> on either case would be great. It will be used as my main system, and I really won't be moving the system around often.





As the owner of several Caselabs cases, and many dealings with customer service folks there, I've always found them to be super accommodating.


I bet you'd have no problems at all getting them to change your order.


The S8S is one of my favorites for sure, soooo many modding options, and such a pleasing aesthetic compared to the "Jack-in-the-Box" look of the slightly taller S8/


----------



## fjd93

I really appreciate the response. Those photos have convinced me that the S8s is the case for me. I emailed them a couple of days ago, but i'll give them some more time,
since I've heard great things about their customer service. I'm sure they will get back to me soon, and allow me to make that change. Only thing left is to decide on my configuration. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Jim-CL

fjd93 said:


> I really appreciate the response. Those photos have convinced me that the S8s is the case for me. I emailed them a couple of days ago, but i'll give them some more time,
> since I've heard great things about their customer service. I'm sure they will get back to me soon, and allow me to make that change. Only thing left is to decide on my configuration. Thanks for the help!!


I'm sorry you haven't received a response yet. Please PM me with your name, order number and email address and I'll make sure customer service gets back to you.

Thanks


----------



## fjd93

Jim-CL said:


> I'm sorry you haven't received a response yet. Please PM me with your name, order number and email address and I'll make sure customer service gets back to you.
> 
> Thanks


Sent the Pm. I'll be waiting for you guys to get in touch. Really appreciate it. Thank You!


----------



## Deeptek

Hey,

I have been out of the Caselabs loop for a bit now and was looking to snag a BH2.. Looks like TitanRig and PPCs doesnt carry the pre configed ones anymore? Are they only made to order now?


----------



## Revan654

Deeptek said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been out of the Caselabs loop for a bit now and was looking to snag a BH2.. Looks like TitanRig and PPCs doesnt carry the pre configed ones anymore? Are they only made to order now?


Yes, PPCS, TitanRig and Dazmode in Canada have stopped ordering cases and only carry selected parts.


----------



## Ironsmack

longroadtrip said:


> Sorry, took me a couple days to dig one out. 5-3/16" tall x 4-3/8" wide x 5-3/4" deep. The height measurement is not including the slide in screw/grommet mounts. Those are an additional 3/8"
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks man, i appreciate it!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

So unfortunately, a week before my case is set to ship I received word from CaseLabs that I can no longer request to have specific parts painted a specific color. That means my two-tone SMA8 (white with black MoBo tray) will have mostly white interior minus the motherboard tray area. I was hoping to get the entire interior of the case in black with only white external panels so I hope it still looks good in the end.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Hey everyone! Finally competed my BH8 with an Intel 8700k and Crossfire VEGA 64's! Oh Yea COPPER TUBING BABY!

*Source: Build Log*


----------



## PuffinMyLye

That moment...


----------



## iamjanco

PuffinMyLye said:


> That moment...


Definitely something to look forward to


----------



## Aenra

hyp36rmax said:


> Hey everyone! Finally competed my BH8


That case has been a constant temptation ever since i saw the blue color exterior.. yes, yes, i know what you'll say! Me, going shallow with colors and looks!? Appearance over function? Am i dying or something, lol?
No ^^
It already has the function (so i was thinking); and for where i want it (her domain, sacred, accursed, hers either way) it would fit in perfectly, probably get 'lost' if you weren't looking for it which is kinda the whole idea. On top of all the benefits a flat mobo chassis has. So i was thinking.

And then i happen upon a build log here, user was originally going for dual Nvidias, think they were 1080Tis? And they wouldn't fit, lol, slimmest rads and still no go 
He had (or went and bought) two extra Vegas and fit those in instead; barely, but he did. I don't have the kind of financial capacity that excuses multiple same component purchases just because 'oops, won't fit' (wish i did) and i wouldn't want the chassis to be a constraint for any future build anyway. So just like that, it's a no for me. 
Obviously, they can only make it _so_ tall while keeping the price relatively sane, as otherwise it would hurt their Mercury sales; i get that. But.. considering the difference a few measly millimeters would make.. the Tis or whatever they were might be the only model that won't fit today, but who says the 2080s will fit tomorrow? Or the Navis? 

Anyway, nice build you made


----------



## hyp36rmax

Aenra said:


> That case has been a constant temptation ever since i saw the blue color exterior.. yes, yes, i know what you'll say! Me, going shallow with colors and looks!? Appearance over function? Am i dying or something, lol?
> No ^^
> It already has the function (so i was thinking); and for where i want it (her domain, sacred, accursed, hers either way) it would fit in perfectly, probably get 'lost' if you weren't looking for it which is kinda the whole idea. On top of all the benefits a flat mobo chassis has. So i was thinking.
> 
> And then i happen upon a build log here, user was originally going for dual Nvidias, think they were 1080Tis? And they wouldn't fit, lol, slimmest rads and still no go
> He had (or went and bought) two extra Vegas and fit those in instead; barely, but he did. I don't have the kind of financial capacity that excuses multiple same component purchases just because 'oops, won't fit' (wish i did) and i wouldn't want the chassis to be a constraint for any future build anyway. So just like that, it's a no for me.
> Obviously, they can only make it _so_ tall while keeping the price relatively sane, as otherwise it would hurt their Mercury sales; i get that. But.. considering the difference a few measly millimeters would make.. the Tis or whatever they were might be the only model that won't fit today, but who says the 2080s will fit tomorrow? Or the Navis?
> 
> Anyway, nice build you made


Thanks! Reference GPU's from both AMD and Nvidia will fit with mere mm of clearance as long as you have a slim 30mm radiator and standard 25mm fan. You can also use slim 15mm fans if you need more room. I also have two EVGA GTX 1080Ti FTW3's that I know will not fit at all since they are taller.


----------



## Aenra

hyp36rmax said:


> I also have two EVGA GTX 1080Ti FTW3's that I know will not fit at all since they are taller.


Am now thinking it was probably you i was mentioning earlier. What did you do with them in the end? 
Regardless, i suppose it comes down to mentality/expectations and financial ease. Regarding the chassis i mean.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Aenra said:


> Am now thinking it was probably you i was mentioning earlier. What did you do with them in the end?
> Regardless, i suppose it comes down to mentality/expectations and financial ease. Regarding the chassis i mean.


I honestly don't remember publicly saying I was going to mount them in the BH8 since I used in my Mercury S5 chassis. Lol. The 1080Ti's are still being used in my main rig

https://imgur.com/a/Mmrxv

The BH8 is actually for my Home theater setup for 4K gaming.


----------



## Aenra

hyp36rmax said:


> I honestly don't remember publicly saying I was going to mount them in the BH8



No worries, wasn't implying anything, just honestly cannot recall. It's all good


----------



## Krazie316

So I finally finished all but one upgrade to my rig Red Blaze, I'll call this Red Blaze version 2. This was my first attempt ever at bending PETG so the bends aren't perfect. I desperately wanted to add a second 1080 ti, but I refuse to pay 1,300 for the same card I paid 769 for 3 months ago. I know it isn't necessary, but it looks so much better as the longer tubes going up to the single card kinda look funny IMO. I'm not too fond of the bend coming from the CPU to the wall under the 24-pin cable, however, I ran out of tubing so I couldn't try to re do it.I don't think it looks too bad, but perhaps later I'll get more tubing and try again. I also ran out of pastel Red coolant before I could fill the reservoirs completely, so I ordered another liter which should arrive next week.

This build is heavily inspired by Skunkworks but my final vision is missing just one last part...that 2nd 1080 ti. I'm not sure it will ever get added either at this point.

Lastly I'll tell on my self that I did end up scratching the mid-plate while trying to widen some of the misaligned holes under the reservoirs. So I did also order a new one of those and the separator plate so I can do it right. They are much straighter then they were originally in version 1 though. For now I've colored the scratches with a marker to help hide them. I'm also waiting for the tempered glass mod they will be releasing sometime in the coming months. My acrylic window is scratched to hell.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefooter

Krazie316 said:


> So I finally finished all but one upgrade to my rig Red Blaze, I'll call this Red Blaze version 2. This was my first attempt ever at bending PETG so the bends aren't perfect. I desperately wanted to add a second 1080 ti, but I refuse to pay 1,300 for the same card I paid 769 for 3 months ago. I know it isn't necessary, but it looks so much better as the longer tubes going up to the single card kinda look funny IMO. I'm not too fond of the bend coming from the CPU to the wall under the 24-pin cable, however, I ran out of tubing so I couldn't try to re do it.I don't think it looks too bad, but perhaps later I'll get more tubing and try again. I also ran out of pastel Red coolant before I could fill the reservoirs completely, so I ordered another liter which should arrive next week.
> 
> This build is heavily inspired by Skunkworks but my final vision is missing just one last part...that 2nd 1080 ti. I'm not sure it will ever get added either at this point.
> 
> Lastly I'll tell on my self that I did end up scratching the mid-plate while trying to widen some of the misaligned holes under the reservoirs. So I did also order a new one of those and the separator plate so I can do it right. They are much straighter then they were originally in version 1 though. For now I've colored the scratches with a marker to help hide them. I'm also waiting for the tempered glass mod they will be releasing sometime in the coming months. My acrylic window is scratched to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It looks great! You can always redo the one tube when you get around to swapping out the mid-plate.


----------



## Krazie316

Barefooter said:


> It looks great! You can always redo the one tube when you get around to swapping out the mid-plate.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenra

You know.. In all the posts, reviews and videos i've seen, i must be the only guy finding the S8 a hurdle when it comes to cable management.
So what i'm wondering is, from all the people that actually use it, is there no one at all finding this to be an issue? Or are you just shy of mentioning it? Gets.. i mean i'm seriously considering getting a second pedestal, to put on the bottom this time (the one on top of the chassis has the 'main' rads, ergo no hot air recycling) just so i can fit the PSU and the damned cables. You plug anything in the low front bay compartment, plus the USBs from the IO plus the odd cable that has to go straight to the mobo and not to a controller, plus the tubing/pump, already it's tight. And you haven't even started with the messy staff yet, 24pin, PCIE ones, EPS, etc. You want or need extras on top? Woo hoo..

Am honestly curious how come no one's mentioned this. Or why, if it turns out it's just me somehow ^^


----------



## IT Diva

Aenra said:


> You know.. In all the posts, reviews and videos i've seen, i must be the only guy finding the S8 a hurdle when it comes to cable management.
> So what i'm wondering is, from all the people that actually use it, is there no one at all finding this to be an issue? Or are you just shy of mentioning it? Gets.. i mean i'm seriously considering getting a second pedestal, to put on the bottom this time (the one on top of the chassis has the 'main' rads, ergo no hot air recycling) just so i can fit the PSU and the damned cables. You plug anything in the low front bay compartment, plus the USBs from the IO plus the odd cable that has to go straight to the mobo and not to a controller, plus the tubing/pump, already it's tight. And you haven't even started with the messy staff yet, 24pin, PCIE ones, EPS, etc. You want or need extras on top? Woo hoo..
> 
> Am honestly curious how come no one's mentioned this. Or why, if it turns out it's just me somehow ^^





It can test your mettle, especially if you're running rads, and/or lighting control up top, but it's no worse than most other "cube" cases overall:


----------



## Aenra

@IT Diva once again, hats off ^^
Would never have thought of passing the cables out and back in like that, on the front.. am stealing that.

I must have missed this last i looked on your build logs, gonna go have another look, see if you have any more such solutions, lol
And thanks for replying


----------



## PuffinMyLye

My body is ready...SMA8 Rev. A (White w/black interior) here we come.


----------



## Aenra

PuffinMyLye said:


> My body is ready


Congrats! 

Oh, speaking of which, @JakeCL you may add me to the club as well if you so wish; uploaded a pic in this thread a couple of weeks ago. Let me re-up it, cba finding what post that was.


----------



## SimonOcean

Krazie316 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think it looks great too. One simple enhancement: maybe put some blank vinyl disks on the back of the fans to cover the ugly writing. Easy fix.

(I know what you mean about the 2x GPU. We all know that it is a poor return on investment, but it does fill out the case a lot better and make the loop more interesting. Still I would not buy a 1080Ti at this stage... wait to see what March brings with new GPU launches. We may be lucky.


----------



## SimonOcean

Aenra said:


> You know.. In all the posts, reviews and videos i've seen, i must be the only guy finding the S8 a hurdle when it comes to cable management.


Yes, well it is a fair criticism: I feel the same way about cable management in my S5. Down in the bottom on the case it is a bit of a birds nest no matter what you do. And depending on where the ATX 8 Pin / CPU Power cable is for your motherboard that cable can come in at an awkward angle.


----------



## Aenra

SimonOcean said:


> Down in the bottom on the case it is a bit of a birds nest


Haha, i liked that ^^
Yeah, gets that way rather quick, doesn't it?


----------



## Barefooter

Aenra said:


> You know.. In all the posts, reviews and videos i've seen, i must be the only guy finding the S8 a hurdle when it comes to cable management.
> So what i'm wondering is, from all the people that actually use it, is there no one at all finding this to be an issue? Or are you just shy of mentioning it? Gets.. i mean i'm seriously considering getting a second pedestal, to put on the bottom this time (the one on top of the chassis has the 'main' rads, ergo no hot air recycling) just so i can fit the PSU and the damned cables. You plug anything in the low front bay compartment, plus the USBs from the IO plus the odd cable that has to go straight to the mobo and not to a controller, plus the tubing/pump, already it's tight. And you haven't even started with the messy staff yet, 24pin, PCIE ones, EPS, etc. You want or need extras on top? Woo hoo..
> 
> Am honestly curious how come no one's mentioned this. Or why, if it turns out it's just me somehow ^^


Here's a build log with creative cable management
Salive8 Build Log


----------



## Aenra

Barefooter said:


> Here's a build log with creative cable management


Have already mentioned moving the PSU to a pedestal, yeah. Not my idea of being creative though, buying yet another pedestal (because i'd never sandwich a PSU between two rads, might as well take me a heat gun and enjoy it while i'm at it).
Anyway, thanks for the link, all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## chrisjames61

Krazie, nice build. The red watercooling made me think of tomato juice.


----------



## Krazie316

chrisjames61 said:


> Krazie, nice build. The red watercooling made me think of tomato juice.


Thanks, yeah I like the pastel red over the transparent red I had in there before. Example of that fluid below...










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well, order placed.

And thus the waiting begins...


----------



## Barefooter

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Well, order placed.
> 
> And thus the waiting begins...


Which case did you order?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Barefooter said:


> Which case did you order?


Bullet BH8.

Gonna move my current computer into it (which is in a Mercury S8S), free up a little room on the desk. Plus it'll be easier to move around.

Also dat blue color.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Initial assembly of SMA8a White (black interior) complete. Some initial pics.

https://imgur.com/a/JVz5r


----------



## Krazie316

PuffinMyLye said:


> Initial assembly of SMA8a White (black interior) complete. Some initial pics.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/JVz5r


Nice, are you starting a build log thread somewhere?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Krazie316 said:


> Nice, are you starting a build log thread somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yup. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/18082-builds-case-mods/1653569-build-log-puff-s-punisher-ii-sma8a-threadripper-style.html#post26669641


----------



## nyk20z3

If any one is interested and has not seen this....


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Hmm. I thought it was 20% off Bullet cases when I bought mine but I never bothered to check the math because I'm lazy. 10% ain't bad but would have loved 20%.

I hope that it doesn't take as long to make the Bullet cases as the others. It say 7 weeks but maybe if I'm lucky they will already have a fully done blue BH8 lying around and just send me that one.


----------



## Aenra

Made a thread about this but nobody answered, which is probably my fault 
So in a more succinct form:

- This is the S8 Pedestal's PSU rear cutout:










- And this is the PSU mount they tell you to puschase for it:












Am i the only one seeing a problem here? 
The images are from a different angle, but rotate the above mount in your mind; notice how, looking at it from the rear, the screws for mounting it to a chassis/pedestal are _to the right_ of the actual cutout. Now look at the pedestal; the screws to mount it are _to the left_ of the cutout :S
Someone please tell me if i'm wrong or right, 'cause i don't know what to order, lol


----------



## PuffinMyLye

SMA8 owners, did your case come with a PSU hole cover (for those not wanting to use dual PSU's) or did you have to purchase one separately?


----------



## Barefooter

Aenra said:


> Made a thread about this but nobody answered, which is probably my fault
> So in a more succinct form:
> 
> - This is the S8 Pedestal's PSU rear cutout:
> 
> - And this is the PSU mount they tell you to puschase for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i the only one seeing a problem here?
> The images are from a different angle, but rotate the above mount in your mind; notice how, looking at it from the rear, the screws for mounting it to a chassis/pedestal are _to the right_ of the actual cutout. Now look at the pedestal; the screws to mount it are _to the left_ of the cutout :S
> Someone please tell me if i'm wrong or right, 'cause i don't know what to order, lol


That's the "external mount" you just hang the power supply off the back side there lol.

Just kidding of course. That looks like "Magnum PSU Mount" here

You can order it in the "Standard" version or the "Reverse" version. It looks like the "Reverse" is the one you need.


.


----------



## Barefooter

PuffinMyLye said:


> SMA8 owners, did your case come with a PSU hole cover (for those not wanting to use dual PSU's) or did you have to purchase one separately?


I think all the CaseLabs cases with two power supply locations comes with a blank cover. I just asked a friend that has the new SMA8 and his came with a blank cover.

Another nice option is the Ventilated version too.


.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Barefooter said:


> I think all the CaseLabs cases with two power supply locations comes with a blank cover. I just asked a friend that has the new SMA8 and his came with a blank cover.
> 
> Another nice option is the Ventilated version too.
> 
> 
> .


Yea my case doesn't seem to have come with it. I don't want the ventilated one because I want the air flowing left to right through my rad(s) and not leaking out the back.


----------



## lkramer

I finally ordered an all black tempered glass SMA8 A Revision. This will be fourth case from Case Labs. I have listed the case options below in the spoiler for anyone who is interested.

Now, the long 7 week wait begins.



Spoiler



Case Options

*Case color:* Black (up to 7 weeks for processing)
*Upgrade to Two Tone Internals:* No Thanks (select if single case color desired)
*Form Factor:* ATX (E-ATX see notes)
*Orientation:* Standard
*Case Bottom:* Large Cut-Out with removable cover plate
*Motherboard Chamber Floor (lower mid-chassis):* Solid
*Motherboard Side Door:* XXL Tempered Glass Window ($50.00)
*Top Cover:* 39mm Extended Height Ventilated (20.00)
*Front Panel Style:* Tempered Glass Window Front Cover ($30.00)
*Motherboard Tray Style:* Vertical 5 slot with two riser cables included ($56.00)
*Front I/O panel:* USB 3.0 x 2 and HD Audio
*Add a Second 140.4 (560) side mount with 120.4 (480) adapter rails (one mount is included):* Yes please! ($35.00)
*Add Motherboard Chamber LED Strip Mounting Kit (lighting not included):* Yes Please! (includes 2 vertical mounts and 1 horizontal )($25.00)
*Add RGB Luminous Mid-Plate Panel (works with either mid-chassis option):* No thanks
*Add a Reset Switch Retrofit Kit:* No Thanks


----------



## Aenra

Barefooter said:


> It looks like the "Reverse" is the one you need



Edited post.. 
I agree, but i'd like to make sure because i'm a looong, long way off. Plus, if i'm right, they've had the wrong description (and link to the SKU) for years now, might as well let them know.

@Jim-CL any help please? To spare you scrolling upwards, need a PSU mount for the S8 Pedestal with rear PSU cutout. Your store says i need the 'standard' single Magnum variant, whereas am thinking that what's actually needed is the 'reverse'.


----------



## Barefooter

Aenra said:


> Edited post..
> I agree, but i'd like to make sure because i'm a looong, long way off. Plus, if i'm right, they've had the wrong description (and link to the SKU) for years now, might as well let them know.
> 
> @Jim-CL any help please? To spare you scrolling upwards, need a PSU mount for the S8 Pedestal with rear PSU cutout. Your store says i need the 'standard' single Magnum variant, whereas am thinking that what's actually needed is the 'reverse'.



Here's the "reverse" PSU mount in my case. Looks like that's what you need.


----------



## Aenra

@Barefooter yeah, looks like it, thanks 

(i'm really bad with shapes, visualizing them and all; if it's not in front of me so i can see it.. so you know, i thought better to ask, may be i'm wrong)

Nice case btw, if i could only fit that in the Mancave(tm). Well, i guess i could, minus the desk or something. Anyway, thanks again man, really appreciate it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Technically you don’t even need the bracket, I know I never used one in my M8 and it never had an issue.


----------



## Aenra

DarthBaggins said:


> Technically you don’t even need the bracket, I know I never used one in my M8 and it never had an issue.


I know, but am thinking better safe than sorry; especially at such a cost.


----------



## Revan654

Aenra said:


> Made a thread about this but nobody answered, which is probably my fault
> So in a more succinct form:
> 
> - This is the S8 Pedestal's PSU rear cutout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - And this is the PSU mount they tell you to puschase for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i the only one seeing a problem here?
> The images are from a different angle, but rotate the above mount in your mind; notice how, looking at it from the rear, the screws for mounting it to a chassis/pedestal are _to the right_ of the actual cutout. Now look at the pedestal; the screws to mount it are _to the left_ of the cutout :S
> Someone please tell me if i'm wrong or right, 'cause i don't know what to order, lol



You need the reverse version. Case-Labs only shows the image for the standard version on there site.


Reverse version:


----------



## Aenra

Revan654 said:


> Case-Labs only shows the image for the standard version on there site


Thanks for chipping in Revan 

Wasn't about the image, was the warning that confused me; i quote:
" * The Mercury PSU Support Mount will not fit in the Mercury S8 and S8S Pedestal. The MAGNUM PSU Support Mount is needed *(standard)*. "

Anyway, all good now, so my thanks again to everyone. Carry on ^^


----------



## Anateus

It's time to retire my Mercury S3  Go big or go home time.
I've put it up for sale on OCN Marketplace if anyone is interested. Pretty good deal for Europeans  
Hopefully I'll get SMA8 one day.


----------



## Mopar63

Anateus said:


> It's time to retire my Mercury S3  Go big or go home time.
> I've put it up for sale on OCN Marketplace if anyone is interested. Pretty good deal for Europeans
> Hopefully I'll get SMA8 one day.


I am actually about to do the same, anyone in the St Louis area interested in an S3 with a ton of extra parts shoot me a PM. However I am not doing the go big route. I have all but abandoned liquid cooling and am moving to pure air solutions. The S3 is a great case but on pure air the GPU does not get all that great of air flow so I am now using other options.


----------



## Aenra

Mopar63 said:


> pure air solutions


I get that 
For me this all began with an FX 90-something, no air cooler was sufficient for that monster, not for work, not without compromising in other areas.
In due process i found yet another positive, it being RAM clearance. Some bad moments right there, lol; and that remains a strong incentive unfortunately.

Everything else however? If somehow water cooling was to be made irrelevant, right now, i wouldn't miss a thing. I'm here because to some extent, i actually have to*. I do however miss the simpler ways of doing things, so i can sympathise.
(* you can imagine my initial shock when coming here, i saw people wasting grand after grand for show rather than actual cooling, lol.. buuut that's a different topic)

What case will you be using? From now on?


----------



## Mopar63

I have used so far Fractal Define cases modded, essentially made the Meshify. I also like the Corsair Air 240 and 540, both great air flow cases. The key for me is good fan placement options, these offer front and bottom intake options. I also like having an open intake area so the air flow is not restricted.

Was just talking to a friend this morning about how I would love to see Antec take the old Nine Hundred and update it just a little, keep the base design.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Any of you using Darkside Rigid LED strips in an SMA8? Trying to figure out what additional cables I need to order along with the strips (getting 2) in order to connect them to my Aquaero controller.


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> Any of you using Darkside Rigid LED strips in an SMA8? Trying to figure out what additional cables I need to order along with the strips (getting 2) in order to connect them to my Aquaero controller.


Depends on the LED type. RGB you usually will need the extension and RGB converter cable.
If you have any UV or other solid Colors just the direct connect cable (Molex or Fan connector).

I built my own cable for DarkSide LED's to my AquaComputer farbwerk. I have dual light setup (UV and RGB) they can be disabled with software.


















DarkSide LED strip can not be attached to the Aquaero since it's designed for 5mm diode and uses polarity of Common Cathode. Most LED strips are Common Anode.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you using Darkside Rigid LED strips in an SMA8? Trying to figure out what additional cables I need to order along with the strips (getting 2) in order to connect them to my Aquaero controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the LED type. RGB you usually will need the extension and RGB converter cable.
> If you have any UV or other solid Colors just the direct connect cable (Molex or Fan connector).
> 
> I built my own cable for DarkSide LED's to my AquaComputer farbwerk. I have dual light setup (UV and RGB) they can be disabled with software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkSide LED strip can not be attached to the Aquaero since it's designed for 5mm diode and uses polarity of Common Cathode. Most LED strips are Common Anode.
Click to expand...


I just want the basic non-UV LED strips. Just looking to light up the motherboard / reservoir sections of the case. 

If I can't connect it to the Aquaero how can I control them with software?


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> I just want the basic non-UV LED strips. Just looking to light up the motherboard / reservoir sections of the case.
> 
> If I can't connect it to the Aquaero how can I control them with software?


For RGB you need motherboard with RGB header or you can you can buy Aqua-Computer farbwerk.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the basic non-UV LED strips. Just looking to light up the motherboard / reservoir sections of the case.
> 
> If I can't connect it to the Aquaero how can I control them with software?
> 
> 
> 
> For RGB you need motherboard with RGB header or you can you can buy Aqua-Computer farbwerk.
Click to expand...


What about a simple non RGB white led strip?


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> What about a simple non RGB white led strip?


you can connect those directly to any fan header or "Molex" connection with DarkSide connect cable. Make sure you buy G2 series, since it's the newest series and contain better LED's. 

Examples(My Own Creation):








^LED End


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> you can connect those directly to any fan header or "Molex" connection with DarkSide connect cable. Make sure you buy G2 series, since it's the newest series and contain better LED's.
> 
> Examples(My Own Creation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^LED End



I see. So if I connect it to a fan header or molex connection, how would i control the light (turn on/off, dim, etc?)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think a rheostat would be able to control the brightness, but color is another thing, what about AC's Lighting boards that work w/ the Aquero?
Also just saw ModMyMods has the Dark side controller too


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> I see. So if I connect it to a fan header or molex connection, how would i control the light (turn on/off, dim, etc?)


With a Fan header, you just need to reduce the DC. 12V is Max and 6V is min. 0 of course is off.


----------



## Aenra

I wanna see some blacklight too, LED is so yesterday. Something like 80,000 lumens maybe, that would rock!! (11)

My feelings put aside for a moment, is Darkside Daz's/Dazmode's company? I was recently (and for the upteenth time) doing my regular Gentle Typhoon google searching and came across them. If anyone knows, i'd appreciate the info, always good to have some idea of what's what.
(and for the love of all that's holy, if anyone knows where i can grab the 3K rpm GT variant, tell me.. tell me everything. 3pin works for me, am not fussy)


----------



## DerComissar

Aenra said:


> I wanna see some blacklight too, LED is so yesterday. Something like 80,000 lumens maybe, that would rock!! (11)
> 
> My feelings put aside for a moment, is Darkside Daz's/Dazmode's company? I was recently (and for the upteenth time) doing my regular Gentle Typhoon google searching and came across them. If anyone knows, i'd appreciate the info, always good to have some idea of what's what.
> (and for the love of all that's holy, if anyone knows where i can grab the 3K rpm GT variant, tell me.. tell me everything. 3pin works for me, am not fussy)


AFAIK, Daz started the Darkside line some years ago. 
Aha, just verified that:
https://www.dazmode.com/store/about-us/

Dazmode did purchase a couple skidloads of GT's, branded as his Darkside line, a few years ago. He had to buy them directly from Nidec Servo, which was quite an accomplishment.
This was after the divorce between Scythe and Nidec Servo.
He did have some of the 3000 RPM fans, but they're oos there now, you would have to ask him if he can still source any.
Edit:
Looks like the fastest one he has left now is the 2150 RPM version:
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produ...nce-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition/

Myself, I use GT's exclusively for rad fans, they simply are my favorite, and I refuse to use anything else, until I have no choice, lol.
They certainly have no issues with the S8's lovely grilles.


----------



## Aenra

DerComissar said:


> Looks like the fastest one he has left now is the 2150 RPM version



Am kinda partial to them myself, lol, more so since i can skip the whole PWM trend craze with them (yet another thing i fail to grasp; the one and only correct, proper application of it i've seen is in the Aquaero, employing it for multiple simultaneous* devices recognition; nothing else PC-related that uses it as it should. Intel paving the way, lol; it's like Microsoft's 'where do you want to go today').

Anyway, thanks for the info 
Have seen those yeah, can't order directly as he only ships to CAN/US, but they're also listed in PPCS, which i think does do overseas? They remain an option for sure but i'd prefer the 3k ones, i usually have fans around 2200, 2400 RPM. Alibaba lists them as an option, but they have a copy pasted image of the fan's front alone, nothing else. Not sure if i can trust them and more to the point, they want 570ish euro for 18 of them. That's a bit steep.
I did originally consider emailing to ask (daz), but his 2150 variant is listed as a 2016 shipment.. tells me everything i need to know unfortunately. You consider the kind of bulk he needs for a shipment..

* Well O.K., not exactly simultaneous, there needs be a sequence, but you know what i mean. One header, multiple calls.


----------



## zumppjr96

PuffinMyLye said:


> What about a simple non RGB white led strip?


It looks like Revan and a couple others have commented on a couple options. I have 4 12" Darkside White strips running off a fan header on my Aquaero 6LT. I used Darkside's own Connect to 3pin adapter cables. Then I have a (4) 3pin to (1) 3pin splitter that connects the adapters to my Aquaero. With Aquasuite, I set up a controller to adjust the percentage of brightness.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

zumppjr96 said:


> It looks like Revan and a couple others have commented on a couple options. I have 4 12" Darkside White strips running off a fan header on my Aquaero 6LT. I used Darkside's own Connect to 3pin adapter cables. Then I have a (4) 3pin to (1) 3pin splitter that connects the adapters to my Aquaero. With Aquasuite, I set up a controller to adjust the percentage of brightness.



Nice. Got a pic of your build so I can see what the white looks like?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I used all pure white Darkside in "The Division" hooked up to a sata 8 way 4pin splitter. 

TCO


----------



## zumppjr96

PuffinMyLye said:


> Nice. Got a pic of your build so I can see what the white looks like?


This is a quick celly pic. Lights are at 75% brightness.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

TheCautiousOne said:


> I used all pure white Darkside in "The Division" hooked up to a sata 8 way 4pin splitter.
> 
> TCO



How do you control the power to them via the splitter? From the looks of your build, you have 3 LED strips hooked up? Do you have each LED strip directly connected to the splitter or are they daisy chained? Just trying to get a sense of what extension cables I should get to get all 3-4 LED strips connected in my SMA8.




zumppjr96 said:


> This is a quick celly pic. Lights are at 75% brightness.



Thanks for the pic, very nice. You said you have all 4 strips hooked up to a single splitter 4-1 splitter and the connected to your Aquaero. Could you not have just daisy chained all the strips together and then connected just a single 3-pin to the Aquaero?


----------



## zumppjr96

PuffinMyLye said:


> How do you control the power to them via the splitter? From the looks of your build, you have 3 LED strips hooked up? Do you have each LED strip directly connected to the splitter or are they daisy chained? Just trying to get a sense of what extension cables I should get to get all 3-4 LED strips connected in my SMA8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic, very nice. You said you have all 4 strips hooked up to a single splitter 4-1 splitter and the connected to your Aquaero. Could you not have just daisy chained all the strips together and then connected just a single 3-pin to the Aquaero?


If I had started from scratch, I would have considered going the route that you mentioned. I already had 4 adapter cables from Darkside 2pin Connect to 3pin fan and the lengths just so happen to work perfectly. I also had a 4-1 splitter kicking around. I don't believe Darkside makes an adapter from 4 Connects to 1 3pin, but I could be wrong. I'll list the cables I used for some more specifics. It appears Revan may be of better help if you are interested in modifying the cables on your own (His cables in the previous post look clean).

http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-connect-cable-3-pin-12-type-1.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/phob...to-4x-3pin-molex-60cm-black.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## TheCautiousOne

PuffinMyLye said:


> How do you control the power to them via the splitter? From the looks of your build, you have 3 LED strips hooked up? Do you have each LED strip directly connected to the splitter or are they daisy chained? Just trying to get a sense of what extension cables I should get to get all 3-4 LED strips connected in my SMA8.


None of them are daisy chained. All are hooked up to the 4pin splitter with Darkside extensions. Mostly 3 pin. The 8 way splitter is hooked up by a sata power cable to the PSU. They all boot on when the Computer is turned on. There are no adjustments other than that. I have....... 4 or 5 in the build. 

TCO


----------



## alltheGHz

Contemplating selling my gunmetal/white S5 for my college fund. Looks like CL is still doing a dual color run so I'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## DarthBaggins

alltheGHz said:


> Contemplating selling my gunmetal/white S5 for my college fund. Looks like CL is still doing a dual color run so I'll have to wait a bit longer.


What accessories do you have with your case? Might be interested as I would love a Mercury series to keep the M8 company


----------



## smke

hey ckoons1 got case back to stock


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Happy to see that both my SR2's with 7mm shrouds and 29mm thick fans fit nicely in the bottom of my SMA8 .


----------



## alltheGHz

Darth I PM'd you


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> Happy to see that both my SR2's with 7mm shrouds and 29mm thick fans fit nicely in the bottom of my SMA8 .


You might want to turn the light on for your camera. That second picture is very hard to see anything.

One small suggestion: You might want to use one of the ports on the SR-2 as a drain instead with a passthrough to the outside. Since that would give you a much lower point.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> You might want to turn the light on for your camera. That second picture is very hard to see anything.
> 
> One small suggestion: You might want to use one of the ports on the SR-2 as a drain instead with a passthrough to the outside. Since that would give you a much lower point.



These pictures are with the flash, they just never come out right (I'm a terrible photographer).

As for the drain port, are you saying lower than where I currently have it coming out into the T-fitting now? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're suggesting.

*EDIT*: Here, took pics without the flash. Much better. Are you referring to the ports facing the bottom of the case? If so, I'd have to use the one in the 560 as the one in the 280 has that rail right below it.


----------



## E-curbi

PuffinMyLye said:


> These pictures are with the flash, they just never come out right (I'm a terrible photographer).
> 
> As for the drain port, are you saying lower than where I currently have it coming out into the T-fitting now? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're suggesting.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here, took pics without the flash. Much better. Are you referring to the ports facing the bottom of the case? If so, I'd have to use the one in the 560 as the one in the 280 has that rail right below it.


The Hardware Labs SR2 Multiports are truly amazing radiators, my favorite, I have eight of them, three matte white and five carbon black. Just posting to help you out man, the stock plugs although may appear flimsy are in fact substantial and "will work long term" IF you swap out the stock O-rings. I have 18months solid loop with no leaks when I swapped out the stock O-rings that arrive in the box with, well I used Monsoon black O-rings, since the HWL stock rings arrived already severely compressed and flat with no rebound or spring left in them.

I got the Monsoon O-rings at PPCS, good group, I'll post some pics if you need more info. But please do not use the stock HWL O-rings, many have complained of leakage and microleakage when using them long term. 

Hope this helps. :thumb:

Also: please do not use an allen key or hex key on the interior of the plastic stop plugs to tighten, they will strip so easily. Finger tighten around the circular threaded edge only and if need be use some needle nose or curved grip pliers also around the threaded circular edge for only brief periods. 

The stock HWL stop plugs will work very well for you long term, you just have to swap out the stock O-rings and baby them, go light pressure when building and closing your loop.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

E-curbi said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are with the flash, they just never come out right (I'm a terrible photographer).
> 
> As for the drain port, are you saying lower than where I currently have it coming out into the T-fitting now? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're suggesting.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here, took pics without the flash. Much better. Are you referring to the ports facing the bottom of the case? If so, I'd have to use the one in the 560 as the one in the 280 has that rail right below it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hardware Labs SR2 Multiports are truly amazing radiators, my favorite, I have eight of them, three matte white and five carbon black. Just posting to help you out man, the stock plugs although may appear flimsy are in fact substantial and "will work long term" IF you swap out the stock O-rings. I have 18months solid loop with no leaks when I swapped out the stock O-rings that arrive in the box with, well I used Monsoon black O-rings, since the HWL stock rings arrived already severely compressed and flat with no rebound or spring left in them.
> 
> I got the Monsoon O-rings at PPCS, good group, I'll post some pics if you need more info. But please do not use the stock HWL O-rings, many have complained of leakage and microleakage when using them long term.
> 
> Hope this helps. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> Also: please do not use an allen key or hex key on the interior of the plastic stop plugs to tighten, they will strip so easily. Finger tighten around the circular threaded edge only and if need be use some needle nose or curved grip pliers also around the threaded circular edge for only brief periods. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> The stock HWL stop plugs will work very well for you long term, you just have to swap out the stock O-rings and baby them, go light pressure when building and closing your loop. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip on the O rings, I'd never have known...until a leak happened. And yes I already learned that using an Allen key is futile. I get all my stuff from PPCs so I'll pickup a bunch of those O rings and call it a day.


----------



## E-curbi

PuffinMyLye said:


> Thanks for the tip on the O rings, I'd never have known...until a leak happened. And yes I already learned that using an Allen key is futile. I get all my stuff from PPCs so I'll pickup a bunch of those O rings and call it a day.


PPCS is awesome, I live about 10miles from them. 

pic below: My loop after 18months, no leaks with the Monsoon O-rings. In retrospect, I should have bought the white Monsoon orings for a slightly improved aesthetic, but whatever, the loop is tightly sealed with only finger tightening of the stop plugs. It is the quality of the orings that makes finger tightening effective and a perfect seal. 

Go slow and don't rush it.

Good Luck with your build. :thumb:


----------



## Revan654

E-curbi said:


> The Hardware Labs SR2 Multiports are truly amazing radiators, my favorite, I have eight of them, three matte white and five carbon black. Just posting to help you out man, the stock plugs although may appear flimsy are in fact substantial and "will work long term" IF you swap out the stock O-rings. I have 18months solid loop with no leaks when I swapped out the stock O-rings that arrive in the box with, well I used Monsoon black O-rings, since the HWL stock rings arrived already severely compressed and flat with no rebound or spring left in them.
> 
> I got the Monsoon O-rings at PPCS, good group, I'll post some pics if you need more info. But please do not use the stock HWL O-rings, many have complained of leakage and microleakage when using them long term.
> 
> Hope this helps. :thumb:
> 
> Also: please do not use an allen key or hex key on the interior of the plastic stop plugs to tighten, they will strip so easily. Finger tighten around the circular threaded edge only and if need be use some needle nose or curved grip pliers also around the threaded circular edge for only brief periods.
> 
> The stock HWL stop plugs will work very well for you long term, you just have to swap out the stock O-rings and baby them, go light pressure when building and closing your loop.


The stock plugs work fine, even the stock O-Rings. I had four rads HWL with stock plugs for years in an old rig with zero issues. The problem is most people over tighten them which tear into the O-Rings which is when all the issues with them start.

In my new build I just replaced all the plugs with Bitspower Low Profile stop plugs. EK sells some basic black plugs which is the same style of HWL. EK plugs are also very inexpensive.



PuffinMyLye said:


> These pictures are with the flash, they just never come out right (I'm a terrible photographer).
> 
> As for the drain port, are you saying lower than where I currently have it coming out into the T-fitting now? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're suggesting.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here, took pics without the flash. Much better. Are you referring to the ports facing the bottom of the case? If so, I'd have to use the one in the 560 as the one in the 280 has that rail right below it.


What I mean is the port on the rad that's pointed to the bottom use that as a drain port.

Not the best example but I have a very different Case-Labs Case.



























--------

Also don't forget to add a Fillport as well.

This is how I have mine setup:


























One other important feature to have is a way bring air in and out of your loop. Very important when filling your loop.

I installed manually exhaust on my top SR-2 rads.










-------

You can also install some thermal sensors with any un-used ports to get coolant reading.










-----

I also Painted my SR-2 to match Case-Lab cases, If you want paint your Radiators.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> The stock plugs work fine, even the stock O-Rings. I had four rads HWL with stock plugs for years in an old rig with zero issues. The problem is most people over tighten them which tear into the O-Rings which is when all the issues with them start.
> 
> In my new build I just replaced all the plugs with Bitspower Low Profile stop plugs. EK sells some basic black plugs which is the same style of HWL. EK plugs are also very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is the port on the rad that's pointed to the bottom use that as a drain port.
> 
> Not the best example but I have a very different Case-Labs Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> Also don't forget to add a Fillport as well.
> 
> This is how I have mine setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other important feature to have is a way bring air in and out of your loop. Very important when filling your loop.
> 
> I installed manually exhaust on my top SR-2 rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> You can also install some thermal sensors with any un-used ports to get coolant reading.



That's what I thought you meant.

The real question is, how will I get a fitting screwed into both the rad and the bottom of the case? I guess I can use a through panel fitting since with a male to male extension fitting to screw right into the rad from a hole drilled at the bottom of the case. But I'd have to line it up PERFECTLY when drilling which would be really tough.

As for exhaust ports, would that be in addition to ports I have at the top of my reservoirs that I can let air in/out of?


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> That's what I thought you meant.
> 
> The real question is, how will I get a fitting screwed into both the rad and the bottom of the case? I guess I can use a through panel fitting since with a male to male extension fitting to screw right into the rad from a hole drilled at the bottom of the case. But I'd have to line it up PERFECTLY when drilling which would be really tough.
> 
> 
> As for exhaust ports, would that be in addition to ports I have at the top of my reservoirs that I can let air in/out of?


Everything will be based on how much room you have from port to rad. It is very possible to do with 5mm fitting + extension(one have dual ends). I think you only need 15mm of space for that. 



I didn't put any on my reservoirs (Mainly since I couldn't). I only put them on the rads, Since they have to be install at the highest point possible.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

A question for any BH8 owners out there.

I'm thinking of putting two 140mm Corsair LL RGB fans in the front of my BH8 (when it arrives) but now that I look closer, I'm concerned that the 140mm fan/radiator bracket will block the outer ring of lights on the fan due to the way they have to mount to it, with the fan on the inside, then the bracket, then the front panel of the case. 

Is there anyone here with a BH8 (or BH7 I guess) that can tell me if the fan bracket will block the lights on the outer rim of the fan?

I'm referring to this part in particular.










Once the fans are mounted, I'm not sure if the cutout is just big enough for the blades or if it'll also allow the LL RGB ring around the fans to shine through.


A LL140 for reference.


----------



## E-curbi

Maybe HWL has improved the o-rings included with the SR-2 Multiports since I closed my loop way back in September 2016. Wish I had taken some pics, but the o-rings back then arrived out of the box flattened and some slightly torn, with no real spring or rebound. And at the time, IT Diva had mentioned some microleakage she experienced using the stock o-rings.

So with that in mind, I made the decision to go ahead with the stock stop plugs but swap out the stock o-rings for Monsoon o-rings, not a big deal really, didn't cost very much either.

And I've had no issues at all during the 18months since closing the loop.


----------



## 4WDBenio

http://www.overclock.net/forum/380-...ing-mercury-cases.html#/topics/1637860?page=4


----------



## Aenra

This last post reminds me of a Fallout 4 joke/criticism i've seen, where eventually all dialogue is replaced with 3 simple memes and all players have to do is press "sad", "happy", "neutral".
To further assist said clientele in grasping the deep significance (let alone the implications) of these simple expressions, all three of afore-mentioned memes.. emoticons.. whatever you call them were represented as pictures, a single image denoting the feeling. Just to make sure no one would be confused.

In any case, they already have rad mounts; for the top, the sides, the front. You have to accept it's not their fault AC went wild with that rad's specs. But check the S8 builds, there have been others that fit these rads in both side and top mounts. 
Now as to flipping the entire chassis upside down, i can only assume they're waiting for desk and chair manufacturers to take the lead and provide inspiration.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Few pics from my build progress today. Getting closer. Check build log in sig for more details.


----------



## Ironsmack

PuffinMyLye said:


> Few pics from my build progress today. Getting closer. Check build log in sig for more details.



NB Black edition and SC res? NICE!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Ironsmack said:


> NB Black edition and SC res? NICE!



Yes sir :thumb:.


----------



## Ironsmack

PuffinMyLye said:


> Yes sir :thumb:.


Where did you end up buying the NB BE?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Ironsmack said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you end up buying the NB BE?
Click to expand...

All but two off Amazon. The other two I bought from Aquatuning after I decided to add a 280 rad last minute.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Can someone who has used the LED mounts in the SMA8 explain how best to install them for best lighting of the interior of the case? I have 3 darkside white LED strips.


----------



## Revan654

PuffinMyLye said:


> Few pics from my build progress today. Getting closer. Check build log in sig for more details.


Using Singularity Computers setup are we? 

------

Those fans should be fine, I know eloops has issues with pull setup(Or push, not sure what setup is had issues with) due to there blade design.

-------------------------------

Anyone know if Case-Labs stated when the tempered glass is going to be sold for other cases yet? They said February and it's almost April already with nothing showing up yet.


----------



## Ironsmack

PuffinMyLye said:


> All but two off Amazon. The other two I bought from Aquatuning after I decided to add a 280 rad last minute.



Ok, i figured. There are the one of two places i found, that carries them.


Revan, 

Its pull they have issues with.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Revan654 said:


> Using Singularity Computers setup are we?
> 
> ------
> 
> Those fans should be fine, I know eloops has issues with pull setup(Or push, not sure what setup is had issues with) due to there blade design.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Anyone know if Case-Labs stated when the tempered glass is going to be sold for other cases yet? They said February and it's almost April already with nothing showing up yet.



Yea, I mean the main thing from the SC build I wanted to emulate was the res/pump setup with no tubing in the front. It's just so clean. But once I got that installed and started work out the rest of the tubing, no other configuration really made sense that wasn't messy. So it wound up looking almost exactly the same haha.




Ironsmack said:


> Ok, i figured. There are the one of two places i found, that carries them.
> 
> 
> Revan,
> 
> Its pull they have issues with.



Yea, the only ones I have pulling are on my top 480 rad but I'm using shrouds. I heard as long as the fans is 10mm+ away from the rad it won't be an issue.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

@TheCautiousOne Can you explain how you mounted your LED mounts in your SMA8? Like at what angle did you install them? I'm confused .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

PuffinMyLye said:


> @TheCautiousOne Can you explain how you mounted your LED mounts in your SMA8? Like at what angle did you install them? I'm confused .


What angle? They are flat mounted in the front of the case (on the midplate) by the opening door. I have one in each front corner, and I mounted one to the ceiling, in the front of the 480mm rad. 

TCO


----------



## M-oll

Revan654 said:


> Anyone know if Case-Labs stated when the tempered glass is going to be sold for other cases yet? They said February and it's almost April already with nothing showing up yet.


They are clearing the backlog for the SMA8-A orders now and after that the individual parts will be available for ordering.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

TheCautiousOne said:


> What angle? They are flat mounted in the front of the case (on the midplate) by the opening door. I have one in each front corner, and I mounted one to the ceiling, in the front of the 480mm rad.
> 
> TCO



The mounts themselves are angled. I'm not sure which way to have the angle facing it for optical lighting. I'd test it myself but once I attach the LED strips they are stuck.


----------



## Revan654

M-oll said:


> They are clearing the backlog for the SMA8-A orders now and after that the individual parts will be available for ordering.


I saw right after I posted the question. That doesn't mean much(Time Frame Wise), That backlog could be months still. Not sure why they can't add the glass to the shop.


----------



## M-oll

Revan654 said:


> I saw right after I posted the question. That doesn't mean much(Time Frame Wise), That backlog could be months still. Not sure why they can't add the glass to the shop.


That's sadly the only information we are given at this time. I'm still waiting for all the parts to be released so I can upgrade my SMA8 to the rev. A. I'm still figuring out if I can use my old top cover and side door of if I need ro upgrade them too.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

M-oll said:


> They are clearing the backlog for the SMA8-A orders now and after that the individual parts will be available for ordering.



That sucks. I feel gluttonous now that I have a second tempered glass window door coming for the backside of my SMA8a .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

PuffinMyLye said:


> The mounts themselves are angled. I'm not sure which way to have the angle facing it for optical lighting. I'd test it myself but once I attach the LED strips they are stuck.


Ok Lets start over. I don't know what "Mounts" that you speak of. The Led strip is just that, a flat strip that is supplied with 3m doublesided sticky stuff from darkside. I stuck those to the back of the led strip and stuck them to the actual midplate. The window of the SMA8 isn't high enough to see the actual strip of leds. 

TCO

EDIT: I have this picture here. 

The little lip in front of everything, on the sides, the bottom, and the top of the case, they are all stuck behind that. Matter of fact, on the left side under the graphics cards, you can see the white cable cover routing to the back of the case.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

TheCautiousOne said:


> Ok Lets start over. I don't know what "Mounts" that you speak of. The Led strip is just that, a flat strip that is supplied with 3m doublesided sticky stuff from darkside. I stuck those to the back of the led strip and stuck them to the actual midplate. The window of the SMA8 isn't high enough to see the actual strip of leds.
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: I have this picture here.
> 
> The little lip in front of everything, on the sides, the bottom, and the top of the case, they are all stuck behind that. Matter of fact, on the left side under the graphics cards, you can see the white cable cover routing to the back of the case.



Oh I see, so your'e not actually using the new LED strip mounts as sold with the Rev. A SMA8's.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

PuffinMyLye said:


> Oh I see, so your'e not actually using the new LED strip mounts as sold with the Rev. A SMA8's.


Correct, that wasn't an option 2-3 years ago. And IMO, not needed unless that lip has now been removed. 

TCO


----------



## PuffinMyLye

TheCautiousOne said:


> Correct, that wasn't an option 2-3 years ago. And IMO, not needed unless that lip has now been removed.
> 
> TCO



I guess the only benefit they offer is being able to angle the LED strip towards the actually motherboard instead of just straight up (if laying flat on the mid plate) or straight in (if mounting on the lip itself).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

PuffinMyLye said:


> I guess the only benefit they offer is being able to angle the LED strip towards the actually motherboard instead of just straight up (if laying flat on the mid plate) or straight in (if mounting on the lip itself).


I suppose that could be a plus, though Darkside LED's are pretty bright. Acutally they are extremely bright. 

TCO


----------



## Barefooter

PuffinMyLye said:


> I guess the only benefit they offer is being able to angle the LED strip towards the actually motherboard instead of just straight up (if laying flat on the mid plate) or straight in (if mounting on the lip itself).


The light bars are made so you can mount them on either edge, whichever gives you the best/preferred lighting effect. It's also to hide the lights from view looking at a 3/4 view point.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Barefooter said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only benefit they offer is being able to angle the LED strip towards the actually motherboard instead of just straight up (if laying flat on the mid plate) or straight in (if mounting on the lip itself).
> 
> 
> 
> The light bars are made so you can mount them on either edge, whichever gives you the best/preferred lighting effect. It's also to hide the lights from view looking at a 3/4 view point.
Click to expand...


I've got four 12" strips so I'm going to do probably one on both sides, top, and bottom or two on the bottom if the top rad blocks the light too much from the top.


----------



## M-oll

PuffinMyLye said:


> That sucks. I feel gluttonous now that I have a second tempered glass window door coming for the backside of my SMA8a .


I do not know if it's an English saying too, but in Sweden we say: "Those who wait for something good are always waiting for a long time". 

Recieved my SMA8 weeks before the A revision were announced and haven't had an opportunity to assemble it yet do to high prices of memory and shortage/high prices of graphic cards. Now I want to upgrade my SMA8 to a SMA8-A but the individual parts aren't available yet.


----------



## alltheGHz

Have you guys had any luck selling your CL cases on ebay? Or is the better route to go through the marketplace?


----------



## SteezyTN

Updated my build for easier maintenance and draining. Didn’t have the funds to replace the midplate (due to crappy alignment of previous passthroughs/drilling), so I just used my front covers and made/modded an “elevated platform” for my GPU tubing. Looks pretty cool I think. Now I need to buy new front covers LOL.


----------



## Mega Man

took a break from ocn, wanted to say hi again guys . and wow, the new forum sucks


----------



## IT Diva

Mega Man said:


> took a break from ocn, wanted to say hi again guys . and wow, the new forum sucks






Welcome back . . . .


Lotta others seem to have taken a hiatus as well.


I've been trying to hang in, but it gets more challenging by the day.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi mister Man,

I miss the old days & forum.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've had zero issues with the change but I'm already used to forums in this format (mainly all my Automotive & Overlanding forums). The old format was nice but sometimes changes are forced, yes OCN has been no where near as active but that was dying off before the change over.


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone use rubber washers for their bottom chassis to space the fans from the covers? if so can you provide a link?


----------



## Aenra

clarifiante said:


> does anyone use rubber washers for their bottom chassis to space the fans from the covers? if so can you provide a link?



Depending on how you meant that:
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=1365
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3042
https://www.moddiy.com/products/Anti%2dVibration-Black-Rubber-Grommet-(M4).html (6-32s are M3.5[ish], for which you'll have a hard time finding an exact match; M4s though, will fit just fine)
http://www.xs-pc.com/fans-radiator-accessories/420mm-radiator-gasket (to give just an example, they've got one for each size. You can find these in PPCs if you're US, Dazmode's if CA, Caseking or Highflow if you're EU)


----------



## Bill Owen

SteezyTN said:


> Updated my build for easier maintenance and draining. Didn’t have the funds to replace the midplate (due to crappy alignment of previous passthroughs/drilling), so I just used my front covers and made/modded an “elevated platform” for my GPU tubing. Looks pretty cool I think. Now I need to buy new front covers LOL.



yr builds lookin good!


----------



## Aenra

Bill Owen said:


> yr builds lookin good!


Speaking of which, lol, Bill sells those as well, so you should check out his site too


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Mega Man said:


> took a break from ocn, wanted to say hi again guys . and wow, the new forum sucks


Missed you too bro. 

TCO


----------



## ruffhi

Case Labs are offering custom colors ... http://www.caselabs-store.com/pages.php?pageid=30


----------



## rolandos582

How many DarkSide led's do you guys use for your CaseLabs SMA8? I'm consdering getting some new LED's and DarkSide seem to be one of the best in the business. I was thinking about 6 strips but is this too many? 2 at the bottom and top and 1 at both sides?


----------



## Bill Owen

yes, they're really bright, I'd do FOUR, unless you're doing UV only, then go SIX.

Good to see CL is offering custom colors again!


----------



## Mega Man

Wow custom colors, that is amazing. Absolutely amazing way to go caselabs


----------



## rolandos582

Bill Owen said:


> yes, they're really bright, I'd do FOUR, unless you're doing UV only, then go SIX.
> 
> Good to see CL is offering custom colors again!


Nah i'm doing regular RGB. With 4 do you mean, 1 at top/bottom and 1 at both sides? Do you think thats enough to light it all up?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh it would be enough, DarkSide's are extremely bright - only other brand that comes close is CableMod with their widebeam LED's


----------



## rolandos582

DarthBaggins said:


> Oh it would be enough, DarkSide's are extremely bright - only other brand that comes close is CableMod with their widebeam LED's


Ah yeah, I have NZXT Hue+ now but they broke. I'm just gonna order 4 then and see how I like it. Can always get 2 more.
You have any experience with the Aqua Computer farbwerk and DarkSide led's?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

For those not following my build log, I completed my SMA8a build last week. Will be posting a bunch more pics tonight. Here are a few:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

It's Clean. 

TCO


----------



## zumppjr96

PuffinMyLye said:


> For those not following my build log, I completed my SMA8a build last week. Will be posting a bunch more pics tonight. Here are a few
> 
> Looks great. I will keep an eye out for more pictures.


----------



## zumppjr96

Check it out. My old build is no more. Small modifications to the SM8, tried to keep the tubing as uniform and parallel as possible. Working on a full glass or acrylic side window/panel and possibly a PSU cover of some sort. Some input and ideas for the latter would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## emsj86

For a psu cover get an aluminum L bracket , acrylic and some low profile Velcro. That’s what I used to make my false psu cover/bottom on my sm8. Just use cardboard to get the template needed before cutting acrylic


----------



## zumppjr96

emsj86 said:


> For a psu cover get an aluminum L bracket , acrylic and some low profile Velcro. That’s what I used to make my false psu cover/bottom on my sm8. Just use cardboard to get the template needed before cutting acrylic



Thanks for the input. I like the build btw. Those Heatkiller reservoirs are sharp. I have one at home. If only I wasn't an idiot and didn't drop the glass tube on my workbench and crack it, than it would be in use.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

zumppjr96 said:


> Check it out. My old build is no more. Small modifications to the SM8, tried to keep the tubing as uniform and parallel as possible. Working on a full glass or acrylic side window/panel and possibly a PSU cover of some sort. Some input and ideas for the latter would be appreciated. Thanks!



Beautifully done. I'm a fan :thumb:.


----------



## Spin Cykle

zumppjr96 said:


> Check it out. My old build is no more. Small modifications to the SM8, tried to keep the tubing as uniform and parallel as possible. Working on a full glass or acrylic side window/panel and possibly a PSU cover of some sort. Some input and ideas for the latter would be appreciated. Thanks!


Looks great dude! I see you abandoned the Heatkiller res/pump combo for the SC. Their stuff is very nice!


----------



## Spin Cykle

Here are a couple of quick shot from my recent rebuild into my White SM8. I think I'll be draining to the loop and replacing the Mayhems clear blue with Mayhems Pastel Dark Grey? Does anyone have an ideas for the fluid?


----------



## zumppjr96

Spin Cykle said:


> Here are a couple of quick shot from my recent rebuild into my White SM8. I think I'll be draining to the loop and replacing the Mayhems clear blue with Mayhems Pastel Dark Grey? Does anyone have an ideas for the fluid?



Thanks for the input. Right back at ya. Can't say I would've done anything differently myself. As far as changing the fluid, you appear to have a lot of options considering most of you build is relatively neutral. I like the fluid to stand out and be vibrant, so you won't see me with a more relaxed fluid color. However, subtlety can go a long way in making the build even cleaner. Make sure to post more pics when the fluid changes.


----------



## zumppjr96

Spin Cykle said:


> Looks great dude! I see you abandoned the Heatkiller res/pump combo for the SC. Their stuff is very nice!


Total freak accident with the Heatkiller Res/Pump combo. I had it apart to clean it, I fumbled the glass tube worse than Adrian Peterson, and the bottom of the tube cracked. DOH! Then I decided the SC Res/Pump combo fit the build better (especially the monoblock). Now I have to see how to get another tube and use the combo in another build.


----------



## zumppjr96

@PuffinMyLye. Thanks, I see your build has made some progress as well. I'm impressed.


----------



## TheDarkSide

zumppjr96 said:


> Total freak accident with the Heatkiller Res/Pump combo. I had it apart to clean it, I fumbled the glass tube worse than Adrian Peterson, and the bottom of the tube cracked. DOH! Then I decided the SC Res/Pump combo fit the build better (especially the monoblock). Now I have to see how to get another tube and use the combo in another build.


Very nice build! Since you got hands on experience with both, how would you compare the quality of the SC combo vs heatkiller's?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So as of today it's been 7 weeks since my order (that said up to 7 weeks for processing at time of order) was placed. Haven't gotten any emails and it still shows as "Awaiting Fulfillment" on the site. Anyone here with experience know how long it should take them to respond once the allotted time is up?


----------



## Barefooter

RadActiveLobstr said:


> So as of today it's been 7 weeks since my order (that said up to 7 weeks for processing at time of order) was placed. Haven't gotten any emails and it still shows as "Awaiting Fulfillment" on the site. Anyone here with experience know how long it should take them to respond once the allotted time is up?


The "Awaiting Fulfillment" is the most frustrating part of buying CaseLabs case. It seems like they always take weeks longer than their estimation.

My order from July 31st of 2016 did not arrive until Thanksgiving weekend. The time estimate when ordered was 8 to 9 weeks, and it took 17 weeks!

I will say that once you receive your case... it is worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## hiarc

RadActiveLobstr said:


> So as of today it's been 7 weeks since my order (that said up to 7 weeks for processing at time of order) was placed. Haven't gotten any emails and it still shows as "Awaiting Fulfillment" on the site. Anyone here with experience know how long it should take them to respond once the allotted time is up?


I actually just emailed them over the weekend since mine was supposed to be shipped 1-2 weeks ago. Got back to me today saying they had something happen with case production causing the set back and that my case should be shipped this week.


----------



## Krazie316

RadActiveLobstr said:


> So as of today it's been 7 weeks since my order (that said up to 7 weeks for processing at time of order) was placed. Haven't gotten any emails and it still shows as "Awaiting Fulfillment" on the site. Anyone here with experience know how long it should take them to respond once the allotted time is up?


They've been dropping the ball for the past 2 months. I ordered a new mid-plate and a bay separater plate in February two days apart. The separator plate came on time (even though I noted on the other order to combine and ship together). The mid-plate took three weeks past the claimed processing time before it shipped.

After several calls and an email I finally got the mid-plate, complete with a bend at the edge. I was able to get it flat correctly without damaging it or the powder coating so I just installed it and called it a day.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zumppjr96

TheDarkSide said:


> Very nice build! Since you got hands on experience with both, how would you compare the quality of the SC combo vs heatkiller's?


Honestly, the build quality is on par. I couldn't choose one over the other as far as quality is concerned. Ease of installation and use is another thing, and with that Singularity definitely has a leg up in that regard.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

hiarc said:


> I actually just emailed them over the weekend since mine was supposed to be shipped 1-2 weeks ago. Got back to me today saying they had something happen with case production causing the set back and that my case should be shipped this week.


I got the same response from them as well. A unspecified "unfortunate delay" and it'll be another 1-2 weeks before my case is shipped. 

I would say the extra 1-2 weeks will kill me but I guess it's alright, I've been in that position of having to explain to a customer that something is going to be delayed and there isn't a damn thing we can do about it so I can't get too mad at them. That said there is a point where you have to say enough is enough.



Krazie316 said:


> They've been dropping the ball for the past 2 months. I ordered a new mid-plate and a bay separater plate in February two days apart. The separator plate came on time (even though I noted on the other order to combine and ship together). The mid-plate took three weeks past the claimed processing time before it shipped.
> 
> After several calls and an email I finally got the mid-plate, complete with a bend at the edge. I was able to get it flat correctly without damaging it or the powder coating so I just installed it and called it a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That sucks. I hope I don't have to wait too long. A week or two delay I can handle but if it starts getting longer then that, then I want to know what is up. If you start getting into 4+ weeks past expectations I'd expect to some sort of compensation, waived shipping or something.


----------



## DerComissar

RadActiveLobstr said:


> So as of today it's been 7 weeks since my order (that said up to 7 weeks for processing at time of order) was placed. Haven't gotten any emails and it still shows as "Awaiting Fulfillment" on the site. Anyone here with experience know how long it should take them to respond once the allotted time is up?


It's old, but it's a good analogy for the amount of time it takes to get most things CaseLabs these days:
http://adage.com/videos/paul-masson-wine-orson-welles/1178


----------



## Aenra

I've mentioned this myself and it is indeed an issue, but honestly?
Am willing to excuse a lot when i know they won't **** me over. Just knowing i should not have to worry, they'll ship a new part, or a missing part, no problem, makes it O.K. 
(i was missing an entire rear part, first thing i thought was "are they even gonna believe me"? Two emails later and it was already shipped, just like that, nothing extra required or asked of me. That has worth to me, knowing i'm covered)

Could be better, sure, and for that kind of money i can understand the criticism, but honestly? I've paid a lot more for devices and equipment i just never managed to get; not in the state they were meant to arrive anyway, further communication notwithstanding.
As long as we can know we're covered, personally at least i can excuse a lot.

What they need to sort out pronto is communication. That's the issue; having people trying to contact you and occasionally failing is bad, especially if this occurs after their having parted with their money.
That's what i'd focus on. Accidents happen, can't be helped.
And it's a family business, has its ups being thus, has its downs. You gotta take it all in


----------



## TheCautiousOne

hiarc said:


> I actually just emailed them over the weekend since mine was supposed to be shipped 1-2 weeks ago. Got back to me today saying they had something happen with case production causing the set back and that my case should be shipped this week.


Whenever I ordered my cases from caselabs, I tried to follow the cardinal rule. 






TCO


----------



## Anateus

Hey folks. I need to pack my S3 for shipping, any advice how to proceed with Caselabs? Should I unscrew all those push-in connectors?


----------



## hiarc

TheCautiousOne said:


> Whenever I ordered my cases from caselabs, I tried to follow the cardinal rule.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLq27iOW0R0
> 
> TCO



Oh, same. Did not mean for my response to come off as impatient more so informative. Just need a tiny bit more of an ETA since to avoid complications with delivery.


----------



## Deeptek

hey guys.. Just found a BH2 on reddit for a great deal so i couldn't pass it up. Could someone tell me if they have modded the BH2 to fit a 240 under the mobo tray? Or even a 120? If anyone has or knows a photo album of one that has been done and would share that would be awesome. I currently have a 92mm black ice in my Ncase that I know will fit but was wondering if I could cram anything else into it.


----------



## NE0XY

Does anyone have the dimensions for the SMA8 midplate? I can't seem to find them and I'm planning to order a distriplate to have instead of the midplate


----------



## clarifiante

after seeing the new 1000D and seeing all that clearance above the mobo. is there a way to offset the radiator top plate to allow for higher clearance?


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone else use the Demciflex filters on the bottom compartment of the SMA8? When I swapped my fans to push, the fans touch the filter.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well after the second delay I was told it would ship either today or Monday. No email today so keeping my fingers crossed for one on Monday.


----------



## KnyghtFall

Still trying to get some kind of accurate info on availability for the vertical 5 slot PCIE backplate from the SMA8-A as an individual part to use in my non-revision SMA8. *sigh*


----------



## SimonOcean

I got by SMA8/A yesterday. Oh boy! My expectations were pretty high as I already own a Mercury S5. But this SMA8/A... adult Meccano on acid. So much to put together. So many small details. Great quality. I also have the illuminated mid-plate. It is hard to fit, but does look exceedingly good. I am having a blast putting this together and drawing out all my casemods.

Highly recommended.


----------



## tCoLL

SimonOcean said:


> I got by SMA8/A yesterday. Oh boy! My expectations were pretty high as I already own a Mercury S5. But this SMA8/A... adult Meccano on acid. So much to put together. So many small details. Great quality. I also have the illuminated mid-plate. It is hard to fit, but does look exceedingly good. I am having a blast putting this together and drawing out all my casemods.
> 
> Highly recommended.


When did you order? Still awaiting fulfillment here, almost 6 weeks deep st this point.


----------



## SimonOcean

tCoLL said:


> When did you order? Still awaiting fulfillment here, almost 6 weeks deep st this point.


Ordered mid February, received second week of May. The long wait was mostly my fault. The case manufacture took a long time but was consistent with the maximum wait predicted by Caselabs (give or take a few days). Then I asked them to hold the order while they waited a re-order / second batch of the illuminated mid-plate from XForma in Canada. Caselabs customer support were very kind to hold the case for me and wait for the mid plate (which was delayed a week beyond expected "in stock" status). Combining postage was important to me as I live in Europe and single customs and handling charges are bad enough, but two separate deliveries would have cost me a lot of money.


----------



## pthomson

Some amazing builds here! I'm currently in the final stages of my SM8 build and I wanted to check where other owners typically put their LED strips. I'm planning to use dimable Darkside strips with connectors.


----------



## Barefooter

pthomson said:


> Some amazing builds here! I'm currently in the final stages of my SM8 build and I wanted to check where other owners typically put their LED strips. I'm planning to use dimable Darkside strips with connectors.


Most people put them in the corners with double back tape.









Here's more details of how I mounted the lighting strips on this post of my build log.


----------



## pthomson

Barefooter said:


> Most people put them in the corners with double back tape.
> 
> View attachment 189657
> 
> 
> Here's more details of how I mounted the lighting strips on this post of my build log.


Thanks! Will DM if I have any questions


----------



## Blze001

Has anyone had experience with moving between ordering and shipping? I'm tempted to get a Caselabs case, but I'm moving in 3 months and it seems like they take the full lead time + more to ship.


----------



## SteezyTN

Caselabs must really be behind. I ordered just a solid front cover (single) for my SMA8 on April 19th and it still hasn’t shipped.


----------



## Barefooter

SteezyTN said:


> Caselabs must really be behind. I ordered just a solid front cover (single) for my SMA8 on April 19th and it still hasn’t shipped.


Even if it's something they have on the shelf already made, it gets put in line with all the case orders. The last time I ordered a few flex bay covers and just some misc hardware, it took eight weeks to get it! 

I've ordered some flex bay covers from Amazon before and got them in two days. I just checked and I only see double flex bay covers there no singles.


----------



## tCoLL

What kind of issues could they be having. I read something about an "unfortunate situation" I wonder what that could be that is causing these delays...


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I dunno as they don't really give details (not that honestly expect them too, they are a private company after all). 

I think the listed "Processing Time" for their orders is how long it'll be from the time you place the order until they actually look at it and start production of it. Maybe that's what they mean by "Processing". If it says it's going to be 8 weeks processing time, it's gonna be 8 weeks before they start it so expect it a few weeks after that.


What I would love to see is a system put in place like what Puget Systems has for their builds. They have a website where you can log in and see the details of the progress on your order. After every step the thing updates so you know exactly where in the process it is at all times. CaseLabs could easily have that for parts of the process. Fabrication of parts complete, that's an update. Parts move to priming and powder coating, that's an update. Parts past inspection prior to packaging, that's an update. Parts packaged and ready for shipping, that's an update. Granted it's not going to be as indepth as what Puget does because there are not as many steps to the process but still, it would allow their customer to follow along the process as it progresses.





And for the record I don't mean to sound so down on them. I 100% fully understand the issues and problems that can arise in production and manufacturing. I've been on that side of a business before and it is not fun to have to tell a customer that you're not going to hit the expected dates. On the other hand, I'm also looking at this from a customer prospective and it can be very frustrating to be planning a build around a specific date and ordering other parts just to have things miss and get delayed.


----------



## Blze001

RadActiveLobstr said:


> On the other hand, I'm also looking at this from a customer prospective and it can be very frustrating to be planning a build around a specific date and ordering other parts just to have things miss and get delayed.


I want one because everything I've heard about build quality leads me to believe this could be a "last case I'll need" type deal. On the other hand, you almost have to decide "with the next generation of hardware, I'm gonna do X", order the case, then stash it until build time arrives.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They really are one of those cases you buy and that's pretty much the last case you buy, until you want to get another lol. I retired my M8 to storage so i can bring it back later since there are some cases that have launched that I would love to build in, or at least transfer a build into just to check them out


----------



## SimonOcean

DarthBaggins said:


> They really are one of those cases you buy and that's pretty much the last case you buy, until you want to get another lol. I retired my M8 to storage so i can bring it back later since there are some cases that have launched that I would love to build in, or at least transfer a build into just to check them out


Yes exactly. I have a Mercury S5 which I use now. But I am early on in the build process to move my electronics into an SMA8/A. So I upgraded to a bigger Caselabs case. (Which I think will be sufficiently big for anything I want as I am unlikely to build a multicomputer rig in a single case.) But I don't want to sell the S5... instead concurrent to ordering the SMA8/A I ordered replacement panels for sections of the S5 where I had done casemods so that I can return it to "as new" condition to reuse for another build. I am thinking of turning the S5 into a FreeNAS once my main system is up and running.

Ordering ahead is a good idea. As 1) the cases are built to order rather than mass produced tin cans from Taiwan and 2) their powered coating is done in batches to avoid wasting pigment and cleaning their paint tools every 5 minutes. Customers need to have a degree of patience. I am usually pretty tolerant in such conditions so long as the vendor's communication is good. But ordering ahead means that you won't be frustrated by big boxes of multi-threaded goodness and motherboards and stuff ready to go when you can't make much progress beyond bench testing.

Caselabs - as a business has been around for a long time - so you can have good confidence that they will be there with aftersales / replacement parts to back you up years in the future.


----------



## Aenra

SteezyTN said:


> When I swapped my fans to push, the fans touch the filter.



Have the same problem on my S8, front left intake and pedestal sides; had a very good idea on how to manage to slap the filters internally (you can't even tell i have them on) and without the panels protruding (they still close fine); was so excited until i turned the fans on for testing.. and.. yeah..
Not many solutions here that i can see:

- You forget about filters (and i'm not exaggerating, what if a fan eats it off while i'm away and the PC is on?); and start wondering, cheapest case on the market having filter support, why you spent all that money in the first place.
- You slap the filters externally and have a chassis that looks like a third-world country concept; humanitarian awards and everything. Which also makes you wonder why you spent all that money in the first place.

Haven't managed to work anything else out yet, but if you do, by all means share.
(i even considered using glue, but the frills are so thin that the filter would not stick. Super glue might, but i'm not gonna ruin the chassis like that. That would take me right back to the 'why did i spend a fortune' scenario above)


----------



## tCoLL

Can anyone speak to the length of m4 bolts required to mount NB eloops to a HWlabs sr2 in the caselabs case? I imagine I have to account for extra thickness of the case, as well. The bolts that came with my SR2 aren't even long enough to mount fans as it is!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So my BH8 should be here on Tuesday and I'm mentally planning my layout.


Which do you think would be preferable for the dual 80mm fans in the bottom section, intake or exhaust?


I'm thinking exhaust because the 120mm right above them will be exhaust and I don't want them sucking in hot air from that but I also don't know how much airflow they are going to be able to pull in through the bottom vents. Intake would push a lot of air into the bottom of the case but it would probably be warmer air due to sucking in air from the exhaust right above them.


----------



## Ironsmack

tCoLL said:


> Can anyone speak to the length of m4 bolts required to mount NB eloops to a HWlabs sr2 in the caselabs case? I imagine I have to account for extra thickness of the case, as well. The bolts that came with my SR2 aren't even long enough to mount fans as it is!



Just add 3-4 mm on top of the thickness of the fans. With my eLoops, i bought 29mm length M4 screws.


----------



## ACallander

RadActiveLobstr said:


> So my BH8 should be here on Tuesday and I'm mentally planning my layout.
> 
> 
> Which do you think would be preferable for the dual 80mm fans in the bottom section, intake or exhaust?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking exhaust because the 120mm right above them will be exhaust and I don't want them sucking in hot air from that but I also don't know how much airflow they are going to be able to pull in through the bottom vents. Intake would push a lot of air into the bottom of the case but it would probably be warmer air due to sucking in air from the exhaust right above them.


When did you place your order? I'm waiting for my BH8 to go past awaiting fulfillment.


----------



## Barefooter

tCoLL said:


> Can anyone speak to the length of m4 bolts required to mount NB eloops to a HWlabs sr2 in the caselabs case? I imagine I have to account for extra thickness of the case, as well. The bolts that came with my SR2 aren't even long enough to mount fans as it is!


If you are going through a radiator mount too, you may need 32mm screws which are hard to find.
Hobby King has these https://hobbyking.com/en_us/metal-round-head-machine-hex-screw-m4x32-10pcs-set.html

Make sure to measure what you need


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

ACallander said:


> When did you place your order? I'm waiting for my BH8 to go past awaiting fulfillment.


I placed my order on March 5th.


----------



## tCoLL

RadActiveLobstr said:


> I placed my order on March 5th.


Geez I thought I was getting close to my delivery but by the sounds of things it will be another month...ordered 4/3


----------



## lkramer

I placed an order for my SMA8 A Revision on March 9 and it just shipped.


----------



## SimonOcean

Yes... HobbyKing is a good website address to bookmark: they have M4 fasteners with uncommon lengths that are very handy for mounting fans on cases with radiators. Very good value too. (But don't tell HobbyKing that!)


----------



## tCoLL

SimonOcean said:


> Yes... HobbyKing is a good website address to bookmark: they have M4 fasteners with uncommon lengths that are very handy for mounting fans on cases with radiators. Very good value too. (But don't tell HobbyKing that!)


Jeez they seem like the ONLY place online to find 32mm M4. $8 shipping on $10 worth of screws though...ouch!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

tCoLL said:


> Jeez they seem like the ONLY place online to find 32mm M4. $8 shipping on $10 worth of screws though...ouch!


 Fastenal doesn't have anything?




Case arrived today. Won't have time to transfer my current system over to it until Thursday. Did install some fans though.


----------



## SimonOcean

tCoLL said:


> Jeez they seem like the ONLY place online to find 32mm M4. $8 shipping on $10 worth of screws though...ouch!


I might be able to help. I am based in the UK rather than the US. In the checkout they have postage options that are worth checking. The website said they had 3 depots that would make sense to me. One was in the UK. Another was in umm Belgium I think, or the Netherlands... I forget. Third the parts could be sent to me from Hong Kong. The UK depot had availability for part of my order. Postage was cheap. Belgium had all of my order. It was also inexpensive. HK had it all, but was expensive.

Check if there a local depots they use that have what you need. Otherwise just suck it up... it is only 2 Starbucks.


----------



## Deedaz

tCoLL said:


> Jeez they seem like the ONLY place online to find 32mm M4. $8 shipping on $10 worth of screws though...ouch!


Check primochills website, they carry a bunch of radiator screws too.


----------



## Barefooter

^ That blue looks really nice!

Congrats on your new case :thumb:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just got an email about a price increase. Oh boy. 

TCO


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

SHE LIVES!!!!





A few suggestions/thoughts now having built in the BH8.


Holy crap there is no room at all between the HDD cage and the PSU. If I didn't have individually sleeved cables I do not honestly think the standard PSU cables could have made the turn needed to even fit. The SATA cables are also a very, very tight fit. An extra even half inch would help immensely in this area.
Get custom length cables. I have a set of sleeved cables from EVGA for my EVGA PSU but they are standard length and you run out of room to stash extra real quick in this. I couldn't even imagine working in the smaller Bullet cases.
The blue that Case Labs uses and the blue that EVGA uses on their cables is really ******* close that you have to look very hard to see they are not the same shade. That was a super lucky accident.
My PC still being my primary Bluray player and thus meaning I still have an optical drive means you lose quiet a lot of internal space due to that ancient thing taking up room.
The DemciFlex BH8 Top filter will not fit if you are using the handles as the filter is too large. Works fine without the handles. EDIT: I've emailed DemciFlex about this, they are now aware of the problem
Get the handles. If you ever plan to move the case the handles are a godsend.
Yes the blue is as amazing in person as it looks


Also I think Case Labs sent me the wrong 5.25 Long brackets as they did not fit. The short ones had an extra bend in them that the longs one did not. I had to use the short ones but it seems to work ok.


EDIT: Thought of something else. This case would improve a lot if the PSU slid in from the back instead of having to be inserted from the inside.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PuffinMyLye said:


> For those not following my build log, I completed my SMA8a build last week. Will be posting a bunch more pics tonight. Here are a few:


Are you Singularity Computers?


----------



## tCoLL

PatrickCrowely said:


> Are you Singularity Computers?


I don't see the problem in being inspired by someone else's work.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

tCoLL said:


> I don't see the problem in being inspired by someone else's work.


Who said it was a problem? 

I thought it was the same RIG


----------



## PuffinMyLye

PatrickCrowely said:


> Are you Singularity Computers?



Nope, I am not SC. But clearly I was inspired by their build :thumb:.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PuffinMyLye said:


> Nope, I am not SC. But clearly I was inspired by their build :thumb:.


Nice build & the color on the case is beautiful...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

PatrickCrowely said:


> Nice build & the color on the case is beautiful...



Thank you. I'm very happy with how it turned out :thumb:.


----------



## alltheGHz

Has anyone had any luck selling a CL case? Trying to get rid of my S5 but ebay sales seem scarce and far between.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

alltheGHz said:


> Has anyone had any luck selling a CL case? Trying to get rid of my S5 but ebay sales seem scarce and far between.


Yea... I think most would rather buy them new for a couple bucks more. 

TCO


----------



## Deeptek

Got bored and did a thing. Will be doing a few more finishing touches to it but thought I would share. I dont have a DSLR so this will have to do. :-/


----------



## ACallander

Coming up on 10 weeks (June 6th) for my Bullet BH8. Should I be worried it will take another month?


----------



## SimonOcean

Deeptek said:


> Got bored and did a thing. Will be doing a few more finishing touches to it but thought I would share. I dont have a DSLR so this will have to do. :-/


 @Deeptek. Intriguing! Did you do a build log for this? How did you do this: it is essentially a BH2 mounted on its side? Did you do a casemod to join up the two windows into one big window? You've done a great job.

One tiny thing... it is a shame that you did not have the top panel without handle holes.

But regardless: really neat little system. Well done.


----------



## Deeptek

SimonOcean said:


> @Deeptek. Intriguing! Did you do a build log for this? How did you do this: it is essentially a BH2 mounted on its side? Did you do a casemod to join up the two windows into one big window? You've done a great job.
> 
> One tiny thing... it is a shame that you did not have the top panel without handle holes.
> 
> But regardless: really neat little system. Well done.


Thanks! No build log.. Just a spur of the moment thing.. Cut the top panel and the left window panel with a dremel and jigsaw.. Filed it up to get it smooth and even..

Used the curves of the panel as a template for the bend and made a jig to hold it.

Yea the holes suck but its okay.. The previous owner of this case beat it up pretty bad.. I got it for 2 6-packs of local beer + shipping so I was okay if the mod went wrong


----------



## SimonOcean

Well, it looks more contemporary than the Mercury S3. And all for a few cans of beer and a some hard work. Great job!


----------



## Mega Man

@ to About the price hike I am not surprised, as they said in the email prices are going up. Not going to get into the politics of right or wrong, but we artificially raised prices ( one of the consequences of a tariff is the ability of the non tariffed parties to raise prices, to remain below the tariffed parties prices but still raise prices )

Good or bad, while the political *discussion* not belong here, you decide if it is.

Frankly I feel for cl


----------



## tCoLL

going on 2 months since my order...


----------



## Aenra

Aaaand, i made another Caselabs order! :wheee:
Was surprised to see my order number, means about a thousand orders since late December was it? Impressive! Congratulations, you deserve it!

Which does however bring me to this.. and no offense meant, but.. like seriously, lol..



Mega Man said:


> am not surprised, as they said in the email prices are going up


I don't know whom you're addressing, was it a deleted or moderated post?
Anyway, care to explain further?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Aenra said:


> Aaaand, i made another Caselabs order! :wheee:
> Was surprised to see my order number, means about a thousand orders since late December was it? Impressive! Congratulations, you deserve it!
> 
> Which does however bring me to this.. and no offense meant, but.. like seriously, lol..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whom you're addressing, was it a deleted or moderated post?
> Anyway, care to explain further?


We were talking about the price hike on materials that are imported to CL/ the US, it is the reason for the case prices rising and the ETA going up. But I'd rather CL be picky on the quality of metal even if makes an order take longer. I still plan on ordering a new case and expect the same if not better quality of my current M8.


----------



## Aenra

DarthBaggins said:


> We were talking about the price hike on materials that are imported to CL/ the US


Ah, that makes sense then, fair enough. And thanks for replying 
In regard to the waiting, it is as you say it, i too'd rather wait a bit longer.


----------



## Aenra

Got a question if anyone can assist;

What are the dimensions of the perforated section of the ventilated side panel for the S8?
As much as i can judge from the pics, they appear to be identical to those of the perforated section of the S8 pedestal, but something more concrete would be appreciated. If they are the same, no need to specify dimensions.

(if you're wondering, i've added a ventilated side panel in my order and would like to know whether my current filters can fit, or if i'm in for a new DEMCfilter order; ie am trying to save me some time)


----------



## tCoLL

10 weeks, still awaiting fulfillment. Anticipation is real.


----------



## ACallander

I hit 11 weeks and it’s shipped so you should be next!



tCoLL said:


> 10 weeks, still awaiting fulfillment. Anticipation is real.


----------



## grisworld0_0

tCoLL said:


> 10 weeks, still awaiting fulfillment. Anticipation is real.


Mind if i ask whats your order number? going on 6 weeks here.


----------



## tCoLL

grisworld0_0 said:


> Mind if i ask whats your order number? going on 6 weeks here.


I'm order #35161 @ 10 weeks


----------



## ACallander

Mine is 35070 and it will be here thursday. Shipped out monday.



tCoLL said:


> I'm order #35161 @ 10 weeks


----------



## DarthBaggins

well hopefully I can put in an order for a BH8 within the next week or so, at least it should arrive while I'm still up in MA (wanting a Black/white BH8)


----------



## grisworld0_0

tCoLL said:


> I'm order #35161 @ 10 weeks



wow so they have to built at least 230 more cases before they even get to mine ...

35390 here, entering 7th week.


----------



## tCoLL

Seems like they're shipping 6-12 cases a day. Guess I didn't realize there was such a demand.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

grisworld0_0 said:


> wow so they have to built at least 230 more cases before they even get to mine ...
> 
> 35390 here, entering 7th week.



Keep in mind anything is going to have an order number, even someone buying a single accessory or something.


Plus, it's possible their order numbers are shared with the other none commercial side of their business.


----------



## Aenra

Added another pedestal in my order :kookoo:

The time for the multi-Caselabs rig is (almost..) at hand!

(am also taking donations. Will work for food. Spare bedroom wanted, can cook.)


----------



## skingun

Just wanted to share some pictures of my S8 in current form. It's always changing 


I need to do something with the GPU cables. It looks soooo messy.


----------



## tCoLL

Week 11 has arrived. Fingers crossed for a status update to shipped this week.


----------



## grumf

Case finally arived! Now just waiting on the pedestal.


----------



## tCoLL

grumf said:


> Case finally arived! Now just waiting on the pedestal.


order date and number?


----------



## grumf

Took exactly 11 weeks to arrive (although 1 week of that was shipping from US to UK).


----------



## tCoLL

grumf said:


> Took exactly 11 weeks to arrive (although 1 week of that was shipping from US to UK).


Damn, I'm on 11 weeks and it hasn't shipped...is there any point in trying to contact CL support for order status? I remember last time I reached out it took 2 weeks to get a response.


----------



## Deeptek

There is no point to contact Caselabs. They are currently dealing with material shortages.

"Due to ongoing material shortages, those parts won't be clear to ship until the week of June 11. I'm very sorry for the delay."

This was a email that I got from them on May 29th.


----------



## tCoLL

Deeptek said:


> There is no point to contact Caselabs. They are currently dealing with material shortages.
> 
> "Due to ongoing material shortages, those parts won't be clear to ship until the week of June 11. I'm very sorry for the delay."
> 
> This was a email that I got from them on May 29th.


So they're making and delivering smaller cases but holding off on magnum cases to save materials? I ordered April 3 (11 weeks) and other people that ordered around that time have their cases.


----------



## DarthBaggins

it's not to save materials, it's to ensure quality materials are used - which was explained by one of their reps last month.


----------



## tCoLL

DarthBaggins said:


> it's not to save materials, it's to ensure quality materials are used - which was explained by one of their reps last month.


Save materials so they can deliver more orders. I get there is a shortage of quality materials - but wouldn't it make sense for them to deliver more orders with smaller cases than the larger cases? Just wondering why people who put in their orders around the same time as me have gotten there orders, the only difference I can tell is I ordered a mag case and all the deliveries I've seen are BH cases


----------



## Aenra

Relax 

It's their business, their schedule and their priorities. Which is a good thing; it's why they're selling what they're selling, same mindset.
This is what's dealt to them, this is how they cope with it (unless we want to start blaming the shortage on them too); take a chill pill and join the club, you're not exactly alone in this; there are others waiting too, sans any commenting.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Wonder what case this is?


----------



## Aenra

How times change.. used to be he wouldn't go near Caselabs.

Now he accepts gifts for his daughter; whom he minds not adding to the vid because hey, extra clickbait!
On a lighter note, lol, i hope he doesn't wreck it while shooting; he does seem to have a knack for it


----------



## tCoLL

Aenra said:


> How times change.. used to be he wouldn't go near Caselabs.
> 
> Now he accepts gifts for his daughter; whom he minds not adding to the vid because hey, extra clickbait!
> On a lighter note, lol, i hope he doesn't wreck it while shooting; he does seem to have a knack for it


what was his adversion to caselabs?


----------



## ACallander

Anyone recommend some good 2x 120 fans for front of bullet bh8?


----------



## Deeptek

ACallander said:


> Anyone recommend some good 2x 120 fans for front of bullet bh8?


I typically stick with Noiseblocker eLoops or Noctua NF12's.


----------



## Aenra

tCoLL said:


> what was his adversion to caselabs?


I've no idea as i rarely follow the drama; i just know that he wasn't exactly anxious to review them (i even remember a post from a CL rep mentioning it, albeit humorously). If i had to assume however, i'd say that i doubt it was due to something as base as a personal aversion; boys at Linus's level are there for the money, and they make a lot of it; different decision making process.
Again though, know i do not.


----------



## ACallander

Deeptek said:


> I typically stick with Noiseblocker eLoops or Noctua NF12's.


Are these good? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF7PPY4/ref=crt_ewc_img_gw_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1Z5H6ZGWCMTNX


----------



## tCoLL

ACallander said:


> Are these good? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF7PPY4/ref=crt_ewc_img_gw_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1Z5H6ZGWCMTNX


Entirely depends what you're trying to do with them. There are whole threads dedicated to the subject.


----------



## Deeptek

ACallander said:


> Are these good? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF7PPY4/ref=crt_ewc_img_gw_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1Z5H6ZGWCMTNX


They arent bad. But they arent the best. If you are air cooling they will work fine. If you are wanting radiator fans its best to go with the NF12's or eLoops.. There are tons of other fans but these have worked light years better than most the other fans I have tried.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Dusted out my case today which basically translates to "Added more microscratches to the acrylic windows".


----------



## tCoLL

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Dusted out my case today which basically translates to "Added more microscratches to the acrylic windows".


Have you tried meguiars plastx?


----------



## Krazie316

RadActiveLobstr said:


> Dusted out my case today which basically translates to "Added more microscratches to the acrylic windows".


I hate that with a passion. I wish they would hurry and release the tempered glass mod they said they were gonna release for the older revision SMA8. I'm ready to ditch the acrylic window. My sons are constantly putting huge hand prints all over the window. Wiping them away accumulates more and more scratches. :-(

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KnyghtFall

Krazie316 said:


> I hate that with a passion. I wish they would hurry and release the tempered glass mod they said they were gonna release for the older revision SMA8. I'm ready to ditch the acrylic window. My sons are constantly putting huge hand prints all over the window. Wiping them away accumulates more and more scratches. :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good luck.


----------



## tCoLL

Aenra said:


> Relax
> 
> It's their business, their schedule and their priorities. Which is a good thing; it's why they're selling what they're selling, same mindset.
> This is what's dealt to them, this is how they cope with it (unless we want to start blaming the shortage on them too); take a chill pill and join the club, you're not exactly alone in this; there are others waiting too, sans any commenting.


there's other people that know they ordered the same time as someone else, and get to watch the other person get their case 2 weeks earlier including international shipping? 12 weeks is a little extreme from their estimated lead time.


----------



## Aenra

tCoLL said:


> extreme


In the interest of transparency i will reply, but before that i will remind it's just my opinion:

1) This was a general comment. Not a comment pertaining to certain specific instances you think might excuse this reaction.. from everyone..
2) I don't know how much people use their brain around here; i'm actually happy i don't know, as the findings would only serve to prove my assumptions. Personally however, i can foresee instances of CL's having stock in certain parts and less of it in others, especially since many pieces are in fact interchangeable. Given how such companies tend to operate (ie the cost of running those immense machines), i can also see how the above could amount to situations that would have "made no sense" to someone playing it armchair manufacturer. Even more so since not everybody wants an SMA8-A or whatever its called, i forget now. Different chassis orders are being mixed, daily.
3) I can also use my head and think that this is a side-job for them; our toy boxes are not their priority. 
4) I wouldn't go into the 'extreme' moniker.. you don't want me to start analysing that; not here, not with the kind of.. "trends" some of you folks not only follow, lol, but actually enjoy ^^
Says a lot about someone's mentality, maturity and therefore their way of thinking; or lack thereof to be blunt. I say we leave it out altogether, the locals wouldn't appreciate.

So i just left it nice and general, addressing no one in specific.
It's a family business. And btw this doesn't mean we only remember this when it suits us, lol, this means keeping it in mind period.
It's a business hit with an issue beyond its immediate control.
It's a business that has earned the trust that despite that, it will maintain its quality standards.

Now questions or complaints because mistakes were made, parts didn't arrive or were mixed with others, etc, i'm with you. But whining, i leave to others. One deals with the situation at hand, or one lets go and calls it a day (one can always ask for a refund). Sans the QQ. We have enquired, they have replied; in detail. Now we pick our side and move on. The end.
Just my stance, my philosophy. Differing opinions are as always very welcome.


----------



## DerComissar

Aenra said:


> In the interest of transparency i will reply, but before that i will remind it's just my opinion:
> 
> 1) This was a general comment. Not a comment pertaining to certain specific instances you think might excuse this reaction.. from everyone..
> 2) I don't know how much people use their brain around here; i'm actually happy i don't know, as the findings would only serve to prove my assumptions. Personally however, i can foresee instances of CL's having stock in certain parts and less of it in others, especially since many pieces are in fact interchangeable. Given how such companies tend to operate (ie the cost of running those immense machines), i can also see how the above could amount to situations that would have "made no sense" to someone playing it armchair manufacturer. Even more so since not everybody wants an SMA8-A or whatever its called, i forget now. Different chassis orders are being mixed, daily.
> 3) I can also use my head and think that this is a side-job for them; *our toy boxes are not their priority.*
> 4) I wouldn't go into the 'extreme' moniker.. you don't want me to start analysing that; not here, not with the kind of.. "trends" some of you folks not only follow, lol, but actually enjoy ^^
> Says a lot about someone's mentality, maturity and therefore their way of thinking; or lack thereof to be blunt. I say we leave it out altogether, the locals wouldn't appreciate.
> 
> So i just left it nice and general, addressing no one in specific.
> It's a family business. And btw this doesn't mean we only remember this when it suits us, lol, this means keeping it in mind period.
> It's a business hit with an issue beyond its immediate control.
> It's a business that has earned the trust that despite that, it will maintain its quality standards.
> 
> Now questions or complaints because mistakes were made, parts didn't arrive or were mixed with others, etc, i'm with you. But whining, i leave to others. One deals with the situation at hand, or one lets go and calls it a day (one can always ask for a refund). Sans the QQ. We have enquired, they have replied; in detail. Now we pick our side and move on. The end.
> Just my stance, my philosophy. Differing opinions are as always very welcome.


 Yeah, I highlighted one of your points, as Cal-Fab is where they came from, and where their priorities are, be it for whichever of the "elite" customers they service.
Edit:
To your reply below:
Yes, it's a waiting game, lol!


----------



## Aenra

DerComissar said:


> as Cal-Fab is where they came from, and where their priorities are, be it for whichever of the "elite" customers they service.


Yeap; and big boys do contracts, which in turn tend to be time sensitive. You land one such (and you want to) in the midst of whatever else and all of a sudden you get a material shortage on top, guess which gets delayed first: The contracted work, or Aenra's chassis


----------



## tCoLL

Aenra said:


> In the interest of transparency i will reply, but before that i will remind it's just my opinion:
> 
> 1) This was a general comment. Not a comment pertaining to certain specific instances you think might excuse this reaction.. from everyone..
> 2) I don't know how much people use their brain around here; i'm actually happy i don't know, as the findings would only serve to prove my assumptions. Personally however, i can foresee instances of CL's having stock in certain parts and less of it in others, especially since many pieces are in fact interchangeable. Given how such companies tend to operate (ie the cost of running those immense machines), i can also see how the above could amount to situations that would have "made no sense" to someone playing it armchair manufacturer. Even more so since not everybody wants an SMA8-A or whatever its called, i forget now. Different chassis orders are being mixed, daily.
> 3) I can also use my head and think that this is a side-job for them; our toy boxes are not their priority.
> 4) I wouldn't go into the 'extreme' moniker.. you don't want me to start analysing that; not here, not with the kind of.. "trends" some of you folks not only follow, lol, but actually enjoy ^^
> Says a lot about someone's mentality, maturity and therefore their way of thinking; or lack thereof to be blunt. I say we leave it out altogether, the locals wouldn't appreciate.
> 
> So i just left it nice and general, addressing no one in specific.
> It's a family business. And btw this doesn't mean we only remember this when it suits us, lol, this means keeping it in mind period.
> It's a business hit with an issue beyond its immediate control.
> It's a business that has earned the trust that despite that, it will maintain its quality standards.
> 
> Now questions or complaints because mistakes were made, parts didn't arrive or were mixed with others, etc, i'm with you. But whining, i leave to others. One deals with the situation at hand, or one lets go and calls it a day (one can always ask for a refund). Sans the QQ. We have enquired, they have replied; in detail. Now we pick our side and move on. The end.
> Just my stance, my philosophy. Differing opinions are as always very welcome.



First you state you're not directing your statement at anyone, then go on to quote me and direct your answers at "you" (me)



When I ordered my case it was stated "up to" 7 weeks. If they have other priorities and in fact the lead time is "when we get to it", that should be stated. All I'm saying is people that ordered their case the same week as mine got theirs two weeks ago, but I haven't gotten an update. I'm approaching double the stated lead time. It's plain and simple they made a general promise and can't come close to delivering on it. You can empathize with their priorities and manufacturing woes all you want, I'm just saying if they can't reliably deliver a product when they say they can they shouldn't set that expectation with their customers.


----------



## Aenra

tCoLL said:


> First you state you're not directing your statement at anyone, then go on to quote me and direct your answers at "you" (me)


baah..
Figuratively speaking tCoLL, figuratively; 'you' remains 'you' both in singular and plural. I was not addressing you alone, i was adressing all of you; like, in general. Like you said


----------



## tCoLL

Week 12 is here. Started a thread on the caselabs forum on Sunday, no response there yet.


----------



## Krazie316

tCoLL said:


> Week 12 is here. Started a thread on the caselabs forum on Sunday, no response there yet.


To add to your point, I mentioned earlier in this thread, several pages ago, CaseLabs has been dropping the ball lately concerning shipping orders. My mid-plate was delayed earlier this year countless times (and countless apologies later) before I finally got it. Not sure what's going on over there...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andre02

Hey Caselabs representatives !!

Do you think that it would ever could be , would be is there a small chance that you can do a re-run of the Caselabs Merlin SM5 ??

I love that case, and i can't find it anywhere, even used... I think it would be succesful, i won't be the only one interested for sure, there is a trend for small-er cases these days.

Could you, could you !?!


----------



## kidcapp

What parts would I need to convert an SMA8 from a reverse ATX orientation back to a standard one?


----------



## grisworld0_0

tCoLL said:


> Week 12 is here. Started a thread on the caselabs forum on Sunday, no response there yet.


Anything new ? finishing week 9 here  ...


----------



## tCoLL

grisworld0_0 said:


> Anything new ? finishing week 9 here  ...


Shipped, finally. 12 weeks and 2 days. Should be receiving this coming tuesday, so 13 weeks total. Just my luck I'll be out of town for the holiday


----------



## tCoLL

Welp, tried to assemble my case today. Unfortunately it got a little banged up, 2 standoff’s for clips holding the bottom grille were broken clean off. The bottom panel is bent in one corner so it cannot screw in. What’s the best course of action to get this resolved quickly? Email takes at least 3 days to even get a response...


----------



## rolldog

kidcapp said:


> What parts would I need to convert an SMA8 from a reverse ATX orientation back to a standard one?


Mid chassis plate, front, and back


----------



## ACallander

Best way to keep the front on my bh8 filtered from dust? I have two 120fans and the dust isn’t terrible. Just use canned air or a filter? If filter, what filter?


----------



## Aenra

ACallander said:


> Best way to keep the front on my bh8 filtered from dust?



https://www.demcifilter.com/

However.
1) They can be a pain to fit internally, though possible with a bit of creativity (and more money). You need to email Vincent, give him your dimensions and he'll get back to you with the pricing. Take care in reading the relevant instructions on his website. The material structurally supporting the filter needs to be of a certain thickness in itself; the larger your filter, the larger its width. Now the larger your filter, the easier for it to 'wobble' a bit, meaning the more and more likely it is that while trying to glue it down, it won't sit quite as you want it, if that makes sense? It's not exactly solid. This becomes even more problematic since the "sticker" the filter sticks to is a one-time deal kind of thing; if you try to take it off it will distort; now you can't mount it back at all. So order it as wide and as tall as the front panel allows, you'll need the margin of error. I had to learn the hard way, order a second time 
2) If you have a white Bullet, you'd probably be fine slapping them on from the outside, the white material they choose is a matte one that fits great, tone-wise. The black ones unfortunately have this glossy finish that really, but really stands out. In a bad way. Just mentioning this in case 1) isn't an option for you.
3) Be warned that the filters are too good for your own sake (very fine mesh, keeps a lot of dust from getting inside, meaning it also accumulates it very fast). You'll need to blow them a lot more frequently than you may have been accustomed to with 'commercial' filters. Delay it long enough and the impedance becomes problematic, you'll see it in your temps.

It's the best solution currently available, but as you can see, far from ideal. Frankly, if i had to start over again, i'd simply refrain.. ain't worth it. You need blow the PC so often you might as well have nothing on, you know? You'll be doing it anyway, and just as frequently, so why bother.

As to dusting, any blower will do. You don't need some very specific brand that coincidentally (/irony) has been hyped in each and every "enthusiast" venue. Any will do honestly. ESD is also not a concern.. next thing i know, they'll make "special" blowers with anti-bacterials or something.. and charge them equally high, lol. As long as the air being pushed out isn't strong enough to cause damage, you're good.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr




----------



## tCoLL

RadActiveLobstr said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDPxV82PaY


Terrible video imo. And it came pre assembled? Didn't really go over a lot of the features or flexibility of ordering options. Just ITS A REALLY BIG CASE!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

tCoLL said:


> Terrible video imo. And it came pre assembled? Didn't really go over a lot of the features or flexibility of ordering options. Just ITS A REALLY BIG CASE!!!


Linus does love that unraid tho


----------



## tCoLL

put in an email about my damaged parts on thursday, lets see how long this takes...really discouraging after waiting 13 weeks for my case to arrive.


----------



## BucketInABucket

tCoLL said:


> Terrible video imo. And it came pre assembled? Didn't really go over a lot of the features or flexibility of ordering options. Just ITS A REALLY BIG CASE!!!


I mean Linus isn't known for educational content, he's an entertainer through and through


----------



## mypickaxe

Almost finished with my Case Labs Bullet BH8. Waiting for the replacement top (full ventilated top and second drop-in for additional intake fans.)

https://imgur.com/a/N0RCLYM

Full Specs:

*Upper Chamber*
Intel Core i7-8086K (all cores at 5.0 GHz, 1.25V)
Asus ROG Maximus X Hero (Wi-Fi AC)
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz (16GB 16-18-18-36 @ 3467 MHz)
ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 
ASUS ROG AREION 10G
Intel Optane 900P 480GB (Windows System Drive)
2x Samsung 960 Pro m.2 NVMe 512GB (Intel RST RAID-0)
2x EKWB m.2 heat sinks (black and silver)
Corsair H115i PRO RGB AIO (280mm CLC)
3x Corsair ML120 PRO RGB fans (intake and exhaust)
CableMod cable kit for EVGA G3 PSU in white
SilverStone 120mm Fan Filters for front intake fans


*Lower Chamber*
Seagate Barracuda 3TB HDD
2x SanDisk SSD Plus 250GB SATA-III (Intel RST RAID-0)
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G2
Corsair Node Pro


----------



## MocoIMO

Decided to dust off the SM5 & start a new water build. Not sure if I want z370 or x399 though:3
https://imgur.com/a/LL48wTy


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I would go with z370, that is if the new CPU coming out is truely going to be compatible (if Intel really scrapped z390)


----------



## TUFinside

Deeptek said:


> Got bored and did a thing. Will be doing a few more finishing touches to it but thought I would share. I dont have a DSLR so this will have to do. :-/


This is a beauty, i luv it !!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

tCoLL said:


> Terrible video imo. And it came pre assembled? Didn't really go over a lot of the features or flexibility of ordering options. Just ITS A REALLY BIG CASE!!!


Well it's not a review of the case, so what did you expect? It's his typical stuff. He's building a stupid overkill 8K multi editor Unraid monstrosity system and needed a big ass case. He never "reviews" the individual products in any of these dumb projects he does.


mypickaxe said:


> Almost finished with my Case Labs Bullet BH8. Waiting for the replacement top (full ventilated top and second drop-in for additional intake fans.)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/N0RCLYM
> 
> Full Specs:
> 
> *Upper Chamber*
> Intel Core i7-8086K (all cores at 5.0 GHz, 1.25V)
> Asus ROG Maximus X Hero (Wi-Fi AC)
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz (16GB 16-18-18-36 @ 3467 MHz)
> ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
> ASUS ROG AREION 10G
> Intel Optane 900P 480GB (Windows System Drive)
> 2x Samsung 960 Pro m.2 NVMe 512GB (Intel RST RAID-0)
> 2x EKWB m.2 heat sinks (black and silver)
> Corsair H115i PRO RGB AIO (280mm CLC)
> 3x Corsair ML120 PRO RGB fans (intake and exhaust)
> CableMod cable kit for EVGA G3 PSU in white
> SilverStone 120mm Fan Filters for front intake fans
> 
> 
> *Lower Chamber*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB HDD
> 2x SanDisk SSD Plus 250GB SATA-III (Intel RST RAID-0)
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G3
> Corsair Node Pro


I am so glad I went with the 140mm fans in the front of my BH8 because those 120's just look way too damn small and goofy.


----------



## mypickaxe

MocoIMO said:


> Decided to dust off the SM5 & start a new water build. Not sure if I want z370 or x399 though:3
> https://imgur.com/a/LL48wTy


Interesting pump top for your D5s in serial configuration. I don't think I've seen that one until now.



RadActiveLobstr said:


> Well it's not a review of the case, so what did you expect? It's his typical stuff. He's building a stupid overkill 8K multi editor Unraid monstrosity system and needed a big ass case. He never "reviews" the individual products in any of these dumb projects he does.
> 
> I am so glad I went with the 140mm fans in the front of my BH8 because those 120's just look way too damn small and goofy.


If you say so. It looks fine to me. To each, their own. Your comment won't encourage me to order a replacement fan mount for the front, but it's good to know that not everyone shares the same idea of what looks good / good enough.


----------



## Aenra

Goofy or pretty is subjective. Plus, goofy _can_ simultaneously be pretty  

- What i'm noticing in said same pic however.. intakes two total; one blower for the CPU, three blowers for the GPU; you all can do the math yourselves (if not, 140 + 3x92 = *416*). Problem n1 with this chassis, or any Bullet come to that. You cannot have a positive airflow. No, ceiling doesn't count, i'd fear getting a warm air loop, or whatever the proper term is. So no can do.
- I also notice how lovingly (such care and thought put into this) a blower GPU gets to sit flush against the glass. Recipe for success right there and one indeed worthy of being emulated; as it has.. Problem n2 with this lineup of cases, no side vent options.
- This all prompted some further thinking, which made me realise i knew even less than i thought, so on to Youtube searching; after which, and seeing what constitutes the top 'cover', i realised that punching even more holes on such a thin film of metal (so as to mod it for side ventilation) may not be feasible at all, would probably distort. Problem n3, even if we assume one was willing to go to such financial lengths; after having spent 300odd bucks on the chassis itself mind.
- Sticking to airflow and remembering my post above regarding filters, i also started thinking about practicalities thereof; one thing placing it, but how would you remove it for cleaning? I can do that on my S8, sits on the inside of the removable panels. After some considerable lengths, but it does now. On a Bullet though? I'd have to go to a CnCer, fashion my own vented front, one that would sit separate from the front fan mounts. Problem n4 right there. Yet again assuming the inclination.

These are my thoughts regarding airflow, there are other issues i could point out as well, but as they're unrelated, i'll leave those out.
Mind you, thoughts i wish i _didn't_ have. Have contemplated getting one a number of times, so not trying to be negative, just pointing out what i'm seeing, in case future revisions are a possibility. Just my personal input and you may of course disagree


----------



## mypickaxe

Aenra said:


> Goofy or pretty is subjective. Plus, goofy _can_ simultaneously be pretty
> 
> - What i'm noticing in said same pic however.. intakes two total; one blower for the CPU, three blowers for the GPU; you all can do the math yourselves (if not, 140 + 3x92 = *416*). Problem n1 with this chassis, or any Bullet come to that. You cannot have a positive airflow. No, ceiling doesn't count, i'd fear getting a warm air loop, or whatever the proper term is. So no can do.
> - I also notice how lovingly (such care and thought put into this) a blower GPU gets to sit flush against the glass. Recipe for success right there and one indeed worthy of being emulated; as it has.. Problem n2 with this lineup of cases, no side vent options.


I think you're confusing my link with the other post with the customized glass window?

I think top counts. Not really concerned about recirculated air; airflow still matters, exhaust will do its thing, and the case is easy to maintain from a dust perspective. When I get my replacement top in with the drop-in, I'll have plenty of positive pressure. Third party options are available for dust filters as well.

As far as the three fans on the GPU go, it dumps the heat into the case, and a lot of it out the back anyway, with the front intake fans encouraging this...and it can be measured as well as "felt" with the hand 6 inches away from the rear of the case near the GPU.


----------



## Aenra

mypickaxe said:


> I think you're confusing


Not really, no. Reading your reply however does help me grasp why you'd think that.


----------



## MocoIMO

Got tired of my NCase M1/air temps with the heat, So I took a ride to storage to get my X2M out & used all the parts I had laying around for a water rebuild. 

PSU is from my SM5 rebuild but I might just snag another G3 1000w when it goes on sale again & sleeve these cables to fit better.

Specs:
6700k @ 4.5
z270i Strix
EVGA FE 1080Ti
16GB Crucial
1tb Crucial/2tb samsung m.2
500gb Raid 0 OS
500gb Samsung 840
4TB WD Black


----------



## tCoLL

3 weeks to receive my replacement parts. I was bracing for much worse. Sucks I have to take apart my whole build to replace panels but my build will finally be complete.


----------



## tCoLL

Anyone have success mounting 140mm Noiseblockers in the front? the 140x3 flex bay says max 25mm thick fans but the noiseblockers are 29mm. I have the tempered glass front if that makes a difference


----------



## DarthBaggins

tCoLL said:


> Anyone have success mounting 140mm Noiseblockers in the front? the 140x3 flex bay says max 25mm thick fans but the noiseblockers are 29mm. I have the tempered glass front if that makes a difference


I think @TheCautiousOne might have used the NB's in his SMA8 build "The Division" but it was on the older model SMA8 (w/out the Tempered Glass and new goodies CL released for the series) and he would be the one to confirm of course.


----------



## tCoLL

Anyone have suggestions for best way to mount hard drives and SSDs to the back of the motherboard tray? What hardware etc? Can I take the back off the motherboard tray without removing the motherboard and taking the tray out of the rest of the case?


----------



## KnyghtFall

tCoLL said:


> Anyone have suggestions for best way to mount hard drives and SSDs to the back of the motherboard tray? What hardware etc? Can I take the back off the motherboard tray without removing the motherboard and taking the tray out of the rest of the case?


Double sided adhesive or velcro. Yes you can remove the motherboard tray backplate on it's own.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

DarthBaggins said:


> I think @TheCautiousOne might have used the NB's in his SMA8 build "The Division" but it was on the older model SMA8 (w/out the Tempered Glass and new goodies CL released for the series) and he would be the one to confirm of course.


Yes, I swapped out all bitfenix spectre 120mm fans for 120 NB Eloops. Great fans. Used them in a couple other builds too. A Corsair 780t and my fiance's S3 with pedestal. 

TCO


----------



## tCoLL

TheCautiousOne said:


> Yes, I swapped out all bitfenix spectre 120mm fans for 120 NB Eloops. Great fans. Used them in a couple other builds too. A Corsair 780t and my fiance's S3 with pedestal.
> 
> TCO


Ah thanks. My issue is with the 140mms, they're 29mm thick instead of the 25mm on the 120s.


----------



## DarthBaggins

tCoLL said:


> Ah thanks. My issue is with the 140mms, they're 29mm thick instead of the 25mm on the 120s.


Could always shoe-horn them in, lol


----------



## emsj86

Tomorrow I will be modding my sm8 side panel to mount tempered glass. I’ll post pictures. Really wish they offered tempered glass for all cases even if it just is to replace the original. I will be cutting the side panel so as the glass is most of the panel


----------



## skingun

@JakeCL Where can I buy the Rubber U-channel you sell in the UK? I bought some of ebay and it's crap. I don't want to pay $25 postage for something that costs £6.


----------



## M-oll

I'm deciding between 12, 14 and 16 mm hard tubing for my SMA8 build but I can't seem to find any pictures of 14 and 16 mm hard tube dual loop in a SMA8. Anyone here that has any pictures they can provide?


----------



## tCoLL

M-oll said:


> I'm deciding between 12, 14 and 16 mm hard tubing for my SMA8 build but I can't seem to find any pictures of 14 and 16 mm hard tube dual loop in a SMA8. Anyone here that has any pictures they can provide?


12 will look tiny, Singularity computers uses 16mm


----------



## Krazie316

M-oll said:


> I'm deciding between 12, 14 and 16 mm hard tubing for my SMA8 build but I can't seem to find any pictures of 14 and 16 mm hard tube dual loop in a SMA8. Anyone here that has any pictures they can provide?


I'm using 16mm tubing in my SMA8 build "Red Blaze". You can see below how that looks.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M-oll

tCoLL said:


> 12 will look tiny, Singularity computers uses 16mm


Yeah, I expect that 12 mm will look tiny in a SMA8 but I want to go with copper tubing and the standards are 12, 15 and 18 mm. I can find 16 mm but only in 30 cm lengths and for about £5. It's even hard to find 5/8". 




Krazie316 said:


> I'm using 16mm tubing in my SMA8 build "Red Blaze". You can see below how that looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks nice, really fills out the case. Thanks!


----------



## KnyghtFall

M-oll said:


> I'm deciding between 12, 14 and 16 mm hard tubing for my SMA8 build but I can't seem to find any pictures of 14 and 16 mm hard tube dual loop in a SMA8. Anyone here that has any pictures they can provide?


16mm


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Question on the Merlin S5 case. Will there be room to fit a D5 pump and rez in the SSD area?


----------



## Aenra

Has anyone noticed they removed the login/account/etc. options from the top of their home page?

I really don't like this.. doesn't bode well 

(you can still login by scrolling to the bottom of the page and selecting 'My Account' mind, but.. it says something i think)


----------



## tCoLL

Aenra said:


> Has anyone noticed they removed the login/account/etc. options from the top of their home page?
> 
> I really don't like this.. doesn't bode well
> 
> (you can still login by scrolling to the bottom of the page and selecting 'My Account' mind, but.. it says something i think)


Can't add parts to your cart either, just wishlist?


----------



## lkramer

tCoLL said:


> Can't add parts to your cart either, just wishlist?


I noticed this too when trying to order a spare SMA8-A mid-chassis section this morning.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They are pausing on incoming orders to catch up with the order backlog


----------



## SimonOcean

WiLd FyeR said:


> Question on the Merlin S5 case. Will there be room to fit a D5 pump and rez in the SSD area?


OK: I can help you on this question.

My current rig (which will be updated later this year with a new build in an SMA8-A) is in a Mercury S5. And I have a lot of experience casemodding this case for it to do what I want.

A D5 pump will physically fit in the SSD area (if you do without SSDs in there of course). However the problem you have - without doing any case mods) is that with the D5 in place, there is very little room for tubing and fittings. You may be able to get it to work, but it will be very cramped and because of the tight space you would almost certainly need to use flexible tube. Similar story with reservoirs: you probably can get one of the smaller reservoirs on the market to work, but the tube work will be a real dogs breakfast. I have not seen an example of anybody doing it in fact, because there is ample space elsewhere in the case for the pump and reservoir. There would certainly be space for such creativity in the S8, but in the S5 it would be so convoluted as to be not worth it.

What I have done - however - is use the SSD space in the following way: I have a twin D5 pump top (one of the original rectangular EK series tops) and I drilled two side by side holes through the case mid panel / SSD chamber wall. I have the two D5s mounted through the wall with the wiring side of the pumps in the SSD chamber and the pump top mounted on the other side of the wall facing the main chamber / PSU / radiator side. So the pump top does not take up much space in the main chamber, the tube runs are nice and clean and that there is ample space for PSU wires, radiator, fans etc. It really cleans the case up. The reservoir is mounted separately to the D5 top, sitting on top of the SSD chamber roof and is a tube / tower design. I've seen it here is a few S8 builds, I liked it and so I copied the build.

Ahh... I hope that this helps. I make get the opportunity to take a photo for you if you like to illustrate what I have done. Good luck with your build.


----------



## SimonOcean

Ohh - I have also mounted an Aquaero 5LT in the SSD chamber floor. Nice use of this space it keeps the Aquaero wiring out of the way.


----------



## Aenra

tCoLL said:


> Can't add parts to your cart either, just wishlist?


Didn't try to, but am assuming you did? Really not good.



DarthBaggins said:


> They are pausing on incoming orders to catch up with the order backlog


Not quite though, now is it. They froze chassis orders, but did allow for ordering of spare parts, accessories _and_ pedestals. Not exactly the same as 'nothing sold here, have a nice day and thank you for visiting'.


Anyway, i sincerely hope they get through this.
While their way of handling it was rather amateur(?) / overly self-conscious most likely(?), unlike certain juveniles in a certain thread, i can see past all that just fine (after all, i'm not buying Jim, i'm buying his cases); would be a shame really, anyway one looks at it, no one wins.
So fingers crossed and if anyone is reading this from CL, hang in there :helpingha

* And if you are reading, with all due respect guys, but hiding the login options only makes things worse. Make some change in the home page denoting the current issues (rather than hiding them in the individual SKU pages), take some time off to come here and interact with the 'hardcore' folk, this matters the most. Yes, you'll be reading a lot of vitriol, but that's on a par and no one's loss. Your absence though..


----------



## Aenra

Logged in to my mail and..!

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiipped !

:wheee::wheee::wheee::wheee::wheee::wheee::wheee:

..here i go, out to build again
the coolant fills my pump
and tubes hang in the air

no need to file and saw
it's a wonderful, wonderful rig
no need to sweat and drill
it's a wonderful, wonderful rig..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

*Still can't beat the original IMO...*

Rebuild again in my original M8... so nice working with it - now if only I could still get parts... :sad-smile


----------



## WiLd FyeR

SimonOcean said:


> OK: I can help you on this question.
> 
> Ahh... I hope that this helps. I make get the opportunity to take a photo for you if you like to illustrate what I have done. Good luck with your build.



Thank you for the information regarding the S5 placement in the SSD area. If you don't mind providing a photo that would be really helpful.


----------



## Aenra

Am starting to think this isn't an accident, lol, second time this happens..

First time i ordered, i picked UPS. And i got a FedEx delivery (tracking number wasn't recognised by UPS, got scared, emailed Travis, was told i got FedEx instead). An upgrade of course. Not complaining, just specifying.
Second time i ordered, i picked FedEx. Meaning a lot of money for shipping alone. And i got me a USPS tracking number..

Which means local postal service.. guaranteed this, i called and ask.
Which means i get a stickied paper notice on my door (maybe, this isn't exactly a given down here) and i need to take it to the post office, collect parcel (maybe, they've lost stuff before), and take it back home. By carrying it.
Except i paid a fortune for FedEx :S
So it would get to my door, with prior notice and some degree of assurance.

Haven't mailed CL, i don't see the point now, it's currently sitting at customs so.. Anyone can think of a reason i should (ie with a practical outcome), by all means do tell.


----------



## apw63

It really sucks that they are closing their doors. No more cases no more parts nothing, they are done. I wonder if MOD-ONE is closing too. So so so sad. I’m glad I have one of their cases, was think of getting another, but no such luck. 

Good luck guys and hope things work out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Damn that does suck, hopefully something happens and that someone can pickup the line


----------



## geckster31

Why would mod one be closing too?


----------



## ACallander

😭


----------



## wheatpaste1999

Well that's terrible news.


----------



## swingarm

Sucks


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I was planning to order a BH8 Quad SSD bracket in the next week or so as well. Gonna have to figure out some other option.


----------



## apw63

geckster31 said:


> Why would mod one be closing too?


The son of the owner/brains/creative mad man of caselabs is MOD-ONE. It’s all on MOD-ONEs info page.


----------



## Celcius

RIP 
I thought they were doing well and either started or planned to start selling cases in Microcenter

If it's not too late to get added to the club I might as well add my Merlin SM8:


----------



## emsj86

I think we just saw the last of the top tier cases. Lian lip is a next option but sadly no where near as well made. Such a shame there wasn’t a way around this. Feel like there is more to it than what’s being said but it doesn’t change anything this sucks


----------



## EKJake

apw63 said:


> It really sucks that they are closing their doors. No more cases no more parts nothing, they are done. I wonder if MOD-ONE is closing too. So so so sad. I’m glad I have one of their cases, was think of getting another, but no such luck.
> 
> Good luck guys and hope things work out.



Mod-One will not be closing due to this. That's an entirely separate business.


----------



## apw63

JakeCL said:


> Mod-One will not be closing due to this. That's an entirely separate business.


Thank you for the info. I have a set of cables from them, just like caselabs best in the industry. Ive been a menber of the MDPC family for a long time


----------



## devsfan1830

Given they are closing down and who knows if they would provide the specs needed, has anyone ever self sourced a Merlin ST10 XXL window and may have the specs needed (dimensions & hole placement) for a plastic company to cut and drill a replacement panel. I could probably get an approximation with my calipers and tape measure but any good/exact specs would be much more helpful. That panel would be the only thing that I could conceivably see getting damaged. I'm already set on spare bay covers/panel clips/screws.


----------



## Deeptek

Sad day in the computer enthusiast community 

Good luck CL family!


----------



## Rollergold

Sad too see them go. I had plans on getting an SSI-EEB Mobo Tray & SSD Mount Tray for my S8 but looks like that got a lot harder. I asked about squeezing an order in for that but no dice, one of the CL reps said a retailer was buying up their stock and selling it online. Does anyone know who the mystery "retailer" is?


----------



## Aenra

No word yet, but these days, retailer can signify a number of things; if, for example, it's that "store" selling an SMA8-A through Amazon for $2270, well no thanks 

* Also, it's early yet; they announced Friday evening was it? On purpose, deal with most of the email and FB drama posts during the w/end, pave the ground so to speak; so i think anyway. May well be it's a process that has yet to even commence.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Really sad to hear about this. I guess the silver lining is the value of my SMA8 Rev. A just went up :thumb:.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I cleaned my desk and took some pictures.


----------



## Mega Man

wow this hit hard, really really sucks, will be missed, to all who bought and did not receive you have my condolences


----------



## Revan654

emsj86 said:


> I think we just saw the last of the top tier cases. Lian lip is a next option but sadly no where near as well made. Such a shame there wasn’t a way around this. Feel like there is more to it than what’s being said but it doesn’t change anything this sucks


Singularity Computers might be next to look at before Lian Li. They only have one case right now. 

Link: https://www.singularitycases.com/spectre/spectre-gallery/

There was MountainMods have no idea if there still around or not. Never cared for the looks of there cases.

There are a few companies overseas who do custom top tier work.

--------

I thought the company was operating well enough, I didn't see bankruptcy coming from them.


----------



## Aenra

I couldn't stand the suspense, left her on her own and drove back to the city, lol, went to the post office, picked my crate up and straight to home.

All three orders were inside, nothing missing 
That weird combo of being happy and sad simultaneously..


----------



## 4WDBenio

And you open that box, find that letter that says thankyou for buying caselabs...we look forward to servicing you more....




Aenra said:


> I couldn't stand the suspense, left her on her own and drove back to the city, lol, went to the post office, picked my crate up and straight to home.
> 
> All three orders were inside, nothing missing /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> That weird combo of being happy and sad simultaneously..


----------



## E-curbi

Aenra said:


> I couldn't stand the suspense, left her on her own and drove back to the city, lol, went to the post office, picked my crate up and straight to home.
> 
> All three orders were inside, nothing missing
> That weird combo of being happy and sad simultaneously..



Congratulations Aenra, that's such great news for you, what are the chances? Wow, right at the end and all, those beautiful orders just snuck right through that tiny gap of probability. Someone is looking out for you. 

Please post us some amazing build photographs. :thumb:



4WDBenio said:


> And you open that box, find that letter that says thankyou for buying caselabs...we look forward to servicing you more....



You too funny.


----------



## Aenra

4WDBenio said:


> And you open that box, find that letter that says thankyou for buying caselabs...we look forward to servicing you more....


Am too old for that dhit, lol, i'd probably get a heart attack right there and then 



E-curbi said:


> Please post us some amazing build photographs. :thumb:


It may surprise you, but i don't own a smart phone, a cell phone capable of taking pics, or a digital camera of any sorts; i do have a professional Minolta (made in Japan thank you very much), but frankly taking pics, developing the film in the Mancave(tm), scanning them and uploading them takes way too much time for something as.. secondary(?) as PC pics. Don't shoot.
Anyway, not much is lost, lol, i don't do the kind of things most do around here, not much eye candy to be honest.

I do appreciate your urging me however


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Rollergold said:


> Sad too see them go. I had plans on getting an SSI-EEB Mobo Tray & SSD Mount Tray for my S8 but looks like that got a lot harder. I asked about squeezing an order in for that but no dice, one of the CL reps said a retailer was buying up their stock and selling it online. Does anyone know who the mystery "retailer" is?


I too am very sad to see them go. In answer to your question, on their website, they posted these retailers: For cases and accessories, you can check stock at Titan Rig (Amazon), Performance PCs, Bestcases.eu (Europe) and Scorptec (Australia)...I was going to order a pedestal and window panel for my Merlin.


----------



## THUMPer1

Whens liquidation?


----------



## tCoLL

Any ideas where I can get a double res mount for my sma8-a? Or have one fabricated?


----------



## 4WDBenio

Whats there to liquidate? 

The business was operating without tock.




THUMPer1 said:


> Whens liquidation?


----------



## Trestles126

picked this up new for a great price today to add to my s8 and bh4 i woulda preferred a sma8 but im actually pretty stoked on this sth10. came with alot of new accessories and panels as well. prob wont build for a few years till my s8s obsolete but couldnt pass up the local deal

saddened to hear this about caselabs as well i am local to them and always liked supporting American made products.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

4WDBenio said:


> Whats there to liquidate?



A few million in fabrication equipment?


----------



## erikbarone

why didnt they just temporary closing down and hibernate through the tough times instead of filing bankrupcy and liquidate. Sadly I dont think we will ever see another one like Caselabs


----------



## skingun

Bought a BH2 from the European distributor to add to my collection. It's a great case. Glad I got it before these cases disappear forever.


----------



## skruffs01

Trestles126 said:


> picked this up new for a great price today to add to my s8 and bh4 i woulda preferred a sma8 but im actually pretty stoked on this sth10. came with alot of new accessories and panels as well. prob wont build for a few years till my s8s obsolete but couldnt pass up the local deal
> 
> saddened to hear this about caselabs as well i am local to them and always liked supporting American made products.


Nice!....I've also been looking for any local deals but keep coming up empty....


----------



## Deeptek

I have heard a few people saying that it seems like they knew they were going to be going down this route for a long time. I am curious as to why they would spend money on something like CES just a few months ago? I know they were sharing with Swiftech but something just doesn't feel right. This almost seems impulsive. I hope they rebrand and come back as another company down the line..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Maybe just merge into Mod1PC


----------



## Iceman2733

skruffs01 said:


> Nice!....I've also been looking for any local deals but keep coming up empty....


I have the same issue tried forever looking for a STH10 or even trade plus case for one for my SMA8 couldn't ever find one. Now I regret not just ordering one and trying to have patience.


----------



## Ironsmack

Trestles126 said:


> picked this up new for a great price today to add to my s8 and bh4 i woulda preferred a sma8 but im actually pretty stoked on this sth10. came with alot of new accessories and panels as well. prob wont build for a few years till my s8s obsolete but couldnt pass up the local deal
> 
> saddened to hear this about caselabs as well i am local to them and always liked supporting American made products.



Nice! I wasnt sure about the STH10 when i bought mine. But i prefer it now than my old SMA8.


----------



## Aenra

Got a thread in the relevant section(s) for this, but just in case anyone's missed it;

Am trying to find an S8 "Switch Mount", that's the one with with power, reset and 3.5" I/O empty rectangular slot (not to be confused with the 'retrofit' version, that one's made only for Silverstone's I/O).
If anyone has one, i'd gladly buy it off you; at a higher price even, just name it 

You could PM me, or post here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/147...cury-s8-switch-mount-switch-plate-no-i-o.html
(got a pic in the marketplace thread too, just in case it's needed)


----------



## Deeptek

This has been linked by members of the Caselabs family when people have asked for color patching and touch up paint. These are rattle cans. Caselabs black is BK59. I remember Xnine saying that they use Cardinal for their black.. Maybe the rest as well?

https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/collections/cardinal-stock


----------



## iamjanco

Deeptek said:


> This has been linked by members of the Caselabs family when people have asked for color patching and touch up paint. These are rattle cans. Caselabs black is BK59. I remember Xnine saying that they use Cardinal for their black.. Maybe the rest as well?
> 
> https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/collections/cardinal-stock


*About touch up paint for Caselabs White items*
*Cardinal paint came in (Caselabs white semi gloss)*


----------



## Rollergold

Anyone know of a source where I can get some replacement 5/16" Flange Nuts for the windows and some of the ball studs for the doors? My S8's Pedstal's front cover is missing one of the studs and my side window is missing a flange nut.

And while i'm looking anyone know where I can get the S8's SSI-EEB Mobo Tray as well ? Can't seem to find this at any of the usual resellers like Titan Rig, Dazmode, BestCases or PPC'S


----------



## shiokarai

A real shame such a good company going down...

I hope maybe they can sell inventory that's left somehow.. I'm in a desperate need of a STH10 chassis reversal kit.. nowhere to be found  (as STH10-A never came to the fruition I'm left with original STH10 without reversal kit I've always wanted... damn).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Rollergold said:


> Anyone know of a source where I can get some replacement 5/16" Flange Nuts for the windows and some of the ball studs for the doors? My S8's Pedstal's front cover is missing one of the studs and my side window is missing a flange nut....


Try McMaster.com.


----------



## Barefooter

Rollergold said:


> Anyone know of a source where I can get some replacement 5/16" Flange Nuts for the windows and some of the ball studs for the doors? My S8's Pedstal's front cover is missing one of the studs and my side window is missing a flange nut.
> 
> And while i'm looking anyone know where I can get the S8's SSI-EEB Mobo Tray as well ? Can't seem to find this at any of the usual resellers like Titan Rig, Dazmode, BestCases or PPC'S


Here is another source for the flange nuts
https://www.flangebolts.com/shop/5-16-18-serrated-hex-flange-nut-18-8-stainless-steel-22744


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

shiokarai said:


> A real shame such a good company going down...
> 
> I hope maybe they can sell inventory that's left somehow.. I'm in a desperate need of a STH10 chassis reversal kit.. nowhere to be found  (as STH10-A never came to the fruition I'm left with original STH10 without reversal kit I've always wanted... damn).



While I think that's many people's hope... it's a fairly empty one. After all, they don't have enough inventory to even fill their current orders... so I wouldn't hold out for any inventory being liquidated. I think they were making most of the parts orders as they came in (before the shortages started causing problems at least) - other than parts that all cases share. For something like a reversal kit, I'm guessing they made only a few at a time even when things were going great a year and a half or so ago.


----------



## Aenra

I've seen Jan's post about the Cardinal paints and was wondering two things:

- How visually different would spraying with these be over say a proper powder coating? If it matters, this pertains to black specifically.

- Who..how.. reached the conclusion that these cans are the ones to get? These aren't powdered polymers, meaning these aren't what CL was using.. right?


----------



## Spotswood

This is very sad news for the community. :grouphug:

CaseLabs was making high quality parts for us (and I suspect for Hex Gear as well), but now we need to (try to) make them ourselves. First up... is a PSU mounting plate, which (thankfully) came out perfectly on the first try. 

Backplates and PCI mounting cages will be much harder to fabricate. 

Maybe making case parts is in our future?


----------



## Buford458

Anyone know of a black paint that will match the case labs black powder coat?


----------



## Aenra

Let's see.. i mention who said it, i infer it's mentioned here, in this thread. And i also name the paint.

Would that mean a paint brand and model has been specified? Or not?
Let's think real hard on this one.
Call us now on 1-800-Guess-Along; toll-free, continental only.


----------



## Section31

The sad news means my friends upcoming BH8 build needs to be done nicer and more water cooling. I guess its my tribute to caselabs.


----------



## tCoLL

Spotswood said:


> This is very sad news for the community. :grouphug:
> 
> CaseLabs was making high quality parts for us (and I suspect for Hex Gear as well), but now we need to (try to) make them ourselves. First up... is a PSU mounting plate, which (thankfully) came out perfectly on the first try.
> 
> Backplates and PCI mounting cages will be much harder to fabricate.
> 
> Maybe making case parts is in our future?


I'd love a new res mount for my sma8-a!


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Here are recent pictures of my build,switched few months back from Enthoo Primo to Caselabs M8 with pedestal















































Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## TheDude26

Long shot, but anyone have an STH10 Magnum Single Wide XXL door in black they want to part ways with?


----------



## Aenra

Spotswood said:


> First up... is a PSU mounting plate, which (thankfully) came out perfectly on the first try


I'd be very interested in dimensions/drawings if you've got them in a digital form.
I wanted a PSU slot on a pedestal, but on either/both edges, like they did with their earlier models; the only offered it with a cut in the middle, so i got me a solid backplate. And frankly, i've been kinda dreading drilling it, what with no replacements anywhere. Obviously i'll be sending it to a pro, but.. yeah 
(got an S8 + 2 pedestals, am going for a dual system, mini-ITX in the lowest ped, PSU up in the middle one with HDD cage on its other side, main system in the main S8 above)

Edit: That M8's a lot closer to my line of thinking, shame they discontinued it. Nice box ^^


----------



## tCoLL

Managed to get my case just a couple weeks before they closed shop. RIP caselabs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

tCoLL said:


> Managed to get my case just a couple weeks before they closed shop. RIP caselabs.


Bro, link me to your Sma8 buildlog. That shot is amazing!!

TCO


----------



## iamjanco

TheCautiousOne said:


> Bro, link me to your Sma8 buildlog. That shot is amazing!!


*tCoLL's build log*.


----------



## Section31

Posting my Caselabs Tribute Build. Its an housewarming gift for my friend (so some items are done on budget). The working build turned out better than thought. Still looking into adding more but the issue of how to fit it in has to be figured out. Build Log to come later (its nothing special)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

iamjanco said:


> *tCoLL's build log*.


Thanks Bro!

TCO


----------



## jsutter71

*STH10 with luminous panel & LED light kit*

If you haven't seen my thread, link posted below. I just finished completely redesigning my STH10 adding the luminous panel and LED light strips. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/380-case-labs/1595092-my-new-sth10-build-9.html


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> If you haven't seen my thread, link posted below. I just finished completely redesigning my STH10 adding the luminous panel and LED light strips.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/380-case-labs/1595092-my-new-sth10-build-9.html


Nice! :thumb:


----------



## emsj86

16mm tubing. Went with push in fittings. Never again they pop out when trying to get air bubbles if not very very careful. I will redo some and change some tubing.


----------



## jsutter71

emsj86 said:


> 16mm tubing. Went with push in fittings. Never again they pop out when trying to get air bubbles if not very very careful. I will redo some and change some tubing.


Push in fittings? I've never used them before. I've always used 16mm EK-HDC compression fittings and have never had any leaks or any issues with them. I have a plethora of angled fittings, extenders and adapters that I mostly bought before I learned how to properly bend tubing. Here's a recent pic I took of my extras.


----------



## Rollergold

Anyone find out who retailer CL mentioned that is buying up their stock and reselling it online is ? I would really like get the SSI-EEB mobo tray for my S8.


----------



## Athenos

I have a question regarding PSU access on the Bullet BH8 to the people who have more experience building in the case than me.

I'm uppgrading to a MSI 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio that has 8+8+6 pins for powering it. So I would to need to run a third VGA cable from the PSU as I've previously run a GPU with 8+8 pins.

I would prefer not having to remove the motherboard and the motherboard plate in order to access the PSU (so many screws). I think I should be able to remove the bottom clamshell cover to access the PSU, but could I unscrew the smaller "Bottom integrated HDD plate and radiator mount" to access the back of the PSU to connect a VGA cable?

Thanks,
Athenos


----------



## hyp36rmax

Athenos said:


> I have a question regarding PSU access on the Bullet BH8 to the people who have more experience building in the case than me.
> 
> I'm uppgrading to a MSI 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio that has 8+8+6 pins for powering it. So I would to need to run a third VGA cable from the PSU as I've previously run a GPU with 8+8 pins.
> 
> I would prefer not having to remove the motherboard and the motherboard plate in order to access the PSU (so many screws).* I think I should be able to remove the bottom clamshell cover to access the PSU, but could I unscrew the smaller* "Bottom integrated HDD plate and radiator mount" to access the back of the PSU to connect a VGA cable?
> 
> Thanks,
> Athenos


Yes you probably can


----------



## mypickaxe

hyp36rmax said:


> Yes you probably can


You can, I've done it, it was a huge PITA.


----------



## jsutter71

hyp36rmax said:


> Yes you probably can


I hadn't payed enough attention to notice the power requirements of that card. WOW. I thought these things were becoming more power efficient.  I'll stay content with my dual TXP's. At least for a little while. While on the subject of power cables. I make my own for 3 reasons. the first being that PC cables are way over priced and I think I do a much better job at making them then most of the custom and stock cables I've seen. My second reason is that the STH10 is huge and in order to route them nicely I would have had to get them customized anyways. My 3rd reason is that sometimes I'll have to shorten non detachable peripheral cables like my water pumps for example, to eliminate excess wire. Making them is just so much easier then going through all the hassle. Here's the back, and front of what my case looks like. The only exception, even though I sometimes do, is USB cables. Only because crimping dupont terminals is a pain. I have 5 different crimpers to include an original Berg /Dupont terminal crimper, and the highly rated 10th anniversary edition MD CTX crimper, and still have issues with consistent Dupont crimps. I was really let down a few days ago with the MD CTX crimper when I was repairing a terminal for a fan. The crimps came out so lose the wire slid right out of the terminal. After a few attempts I went back to my trusty Greenlee crimper. BTW. I also use individual power cables for my GPU's. I ran into to many issues using pigtails. Especially when overclocking. The Berg crimper is no longer made so I purchased it on ebay. The other option I've considered, and may someday do, is the MOLEX brand Dupont terminal crimper. The only thing stopping my is the cost. Almost $400.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T66M9S/?coliid=I1842JA8KXHLSQ&colid=3GYBBTFOGZCRT&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Falknir

Rollergold said:


> Anyone find out who retailer CL mentioned that is buying up their stock and reselling it online is ? I would really like get the SSI-EEB mobo tray for my S8.


I am hoping someone figures that out, as I still want to get some parts for my MH10. I could probably design some things in CAD/SketchUp to be made for my build, but getting someone to make equivalent hard drive mounts is going to be a bit difficult.


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> I hadn't payed enough attention to notice the power requirements of that card. WOW. I thought these things were becoming more power efficient.  I'll stay content with my dual TXP's. At least for a little while. While on the subject of power cables. I make my own for 3 reasons. the first being that PC cables are way over priced and I think I do a much better job at making them then most of the custom and stock cables I've seen. My second reason is that the STH10 is huge and in order to route them nicely I would have had to get them customized anyways. My 3rd reason is that sometimes I'll have to shorten non detachable peripheral cables like my water pumps for example, to eliminate excess wire. Making them is just so much easier then going through all the hassle. Here's the back, and front of what my case looks like. The only exception, even though I sometimes do, is USB cables. Only because crimping dupont terminals is a pain. I have 5 different crimpers to include an original Berg /Dupont terminal crimper, and the highly rated 10th anniversary edition MD CTX crimper, and still have issues with consistent Dupont crimps. I was really let down a few days ago with the MD CTX crimper when I was repairing a terminal for a fan. The crimps came out so lose the wire slid right out of the terminal. After a few attempts I went back to my trusty Greenlee crimper. BTW. I also use individual power cables for my GPU's. I ran into to many issues using pigtails. Especially when overclocking. The Berg crimper is no longer made so I purchased it on ebay. The other option I've considered, and may someday do, is the MOLEX brand Dupont terminal crimper. The only thing stopping my is the cost. Almost $400.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T66M9S/?coliid=I1842JA8KXHLSQ&colid=3GYBBTFOGZCRT&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Lol, you've got a collection similar to mine, which includes the HT-208A; but don't buy that Molex crimper from Amazon. If you *shop around*, you'll find it cheaper.

Anyway, thanks for bringing this up as I hadn't checked for crimpers on eBay for some time now, and just found what looks to be a *NOS HT-95* (which I pushed the Buy It Now button on). Should be here next Weds. 

The Molex branded 63811-8200 version is actually a steal at $400 when you compare it to the *Amphenol FCI branded HT-0095 version* at $1,400 and change.

Btw, are you aware of the following site? If not, it's a good read. Matt pretty much does a good job staying on top of the content, and it's great reference material:

*Matt's Tech Pages:* *Common Wire-to-Board, Wire-to-Wire Connectors, and Crimp Tools*


----------



## Mega Man

I felt compelled to post this, probably the last unopened m8 ped in existence, delivered to me today.....


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Lol, you've got a collection similar to mine, which includes the HT-208A; but don't buy that Molex crimper from Amazon. If you *shop around*, you'll find it cheaper.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for bringing this up as I hadn't checked for crimpers on eBay for some time now, and just found what looks to be a *NOS HT-95* (which I pushed the Buy It Now button on). Should be here next Weds.
> 
> The Molex branded 63811-8200 version is actually a steal at $400 when you compare it to the *Amphenol FCI branded HT-0095 version* at $1,400 and change.
> 
> Btw, are you aware of the following site? If not, it's a good read. Matt pretty much does a good job staying on top of the content, and it's great reference material:
> 
> *Matt's Tech Pages:* *Common Wire-to-Board, Wire-to-Wire Connectors, and Crimp Tools*


Thanks for the info. My wife just ended her year long bender of unemployment. She was an executive for USAA when she lost her job, and was holding out for another executive position before accepting any other job. Finally, our prayers were answered and she started her new position with her new company on September 10th. Now that our annual family income is back in the 6 figures I'll be able to afford "toys" again. I'm a retired Army & disabled Iraq war vet. I just organized my gear and I'm already thinking about future plans. Pics are my cabling tools, mod tools, extra case parts, work station, general tools, and a couple shots of my Pelican cases with my camera equipment and my Camera go bag. I also do home electrical, plumbing, flooring, electronic equipment, and appliance repair. If I can find a manual for it I can pretty much fix it. I learned how to do a lot in the Army but my primary job was Combat Medic in the 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division which lead to Combat Medic instructor for my last 3 years before I retired. I also had a 9-year break in service during which time I worked for AT&T Wireless as a Senior switch engineer on Ericsson and Nortel switches for the Stockton & Modesto California region network, and extending into the Sierra Nevada mountains. About 500 square miles with over 70 cell sites consisting of fiber & microwave connections between the central office and cell sites. When AT&T hired me, they said my network had the worst call quality for the entire west coast region. When they got rid of me after 7 years they said my network had the best call quality over the entire west coast. My telecom resume is pretty extensive. For me computers are just a hobby which began in 1981 when I got my first PC. A TI-99/4. My first PC build was in 1996 with a Pentium 2 CPU. My overall combat experience was 39 months with 3 deployments to Iraq. I also served 14 months in Korea 1993 -1994. I went to Airborne school at FT Benning GA, in 1991. I made my first jump from a C-130 in 1991 and my last and final jump from a C-130 at Fort Bragg NC in 2010. The last 2 pics I just had to throw it in their because I'm so proud of her. My factory ordered 2019 Z51 Stingray and in the garage sitting next to my wife's 2017 E300.


----------



## mypickaxe

jsutter71 said:


> Thanks for the info. My wife just ended her year long bender of unemployment. She was an executive for USAA when she lost her job, and was holding out for another executive position before accepting any other job. Finally, our prayers were answered and she started her new position with her new company on September 10th. Now that our annual family income is back in the 6 figures I'll be able to afford "toys" again. I'm a retired Army & disabled Iraq war vet. I just organized my gear and I'm already thinking about future plans. Pics are my cabling tools, mod tools, extra case parts, work station, general tools, and a couple shots of my Pelican cases with my camera equipment and my Camera go bag. I also do home electrical, plumbing, flooring, electronic equipment, and appliance repair. If I can find a manual for it I can pretty much fix it. I learned how to do a lot in the Army but my primary job was Combat Medic in the 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division which lead to Combat Medic instructor for my last 3 years before I retired. I also had a 9-year break in service during which time I worked for AT&T Wireless as a Senior switch engineer on Ericsson and Nortel switches for the Stockton & Modesto California region network, and extending into the Sierra Nevada mountains. About 500 square miles with over 70 cell sites consisting of fiber & microwave connections between the central office and cell sites. When AT&T hired me, they said my network had the worst call quality for the entire west coast region. When they got rid of me after 7 years they said my network had the best call quality over the entire west coast. My telecom resume is pretty extensive. For me computers are just a hobby which began in 1981 when I got my first PC. A TI-99/4. My first PC build was in 1996 with a Pentium 2 CPU. My overall combat experience was 39 months with 3 deployments to Iraq. I also served 14 months in Korea 1993 -1994. I went to Airborne school at FT Benning GA, in 1991. I made my first jump from a C-130 in 1991 and my last and final jump from a C-130 at Fort Bragg NC in 2010. The last 2 pics I just had to throw it in their because I'm so proud of her. My factory ordered 2019 Z51 Stingray and in the garage sitting next to my wife's 2017 E300.


Texas, eh? The last couple of photos give it away. I'd assumed so when you mentioned USAA, but never can tell. '

EDIT: I said that before noticing you didn't blur out your license plates. lol.

I could tell from the black mold on the driveway, the house and the trees.


----------



## jura11

Mega Man said:


> I felt compelled to post this, probably the last unopened m8 ped in existence, delivered to me today.....


Nice there

I bought my Caselabs M8 with pedestal unopened or never been assembled 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Aenra

Have asked this elsewhere, but.. does anyone know if there's any truth behind their purportedly selling the IP?

Am kinda hoping they'll return some day; in whatever form or [reduced?] capacity. Really want them to; this IP selling, if true, it dictates a certain.. finality.

Have made a lot of posts about flaws or lacks -as i saw them, opinions may differ- but precious few about how happy i am to own one of their cases. 
For me it was a journey that began last December and only ended this very month. Partly the cost involved, partly my coming up with more and more stuff i could potentially need.. took its time.
Looking at this monstrocity now (fully mounted, reaches higher than my navel) is looking at a piece of history. 
Am OCD-like about everything i own, but this baby? It gets the deluxe treatment version ^^

In some ways, i think me fortunate; it takes some degree of.. lack.. to appreciate certain things in life. Really appreciate them. Because to others, they're just toys; they've had others before them, they will again. No investment, you know?
Anyway, let me know if you hear anything IP-related! :kookoo:


----------



## Deeptek

Thought I would post my Modded BH2 before I get rid of it. 

https://imgur.com/a/XHKE9hY

Any opinions on the window? I think it came out nice.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Deeptek said:


> Thought I would post my Modded BH2 before I get rid of it.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/XHKE9hY
> 
> Any opinions on the window? I think it came out nice.


It looks really nice though it kinda, at least for me, defeats the purpose of the BH line as its main selling point for me at least was the horizontal mobo/vertical gpu layout. This puts it back to more of a traditional case style. Looks like a smaller and infinitely higher quality TT View 28.


----------



## jsutter71

RadActiveLobstr said:


> It looks really nice though it kinda, at least for me, defeats the purpose of the BH line as its main selling point for me at least was the horizontal mobo/vertical gpu layout. This puts it back to more of a traditional case style. Looks like a smaller and infinitely higher quality TT View 28.


Absolutely beautiful MOD. Caselabs owners are unique individuals in the PC community who wanted the best chassis available for their hardware. I wouldn't have added the luminous panel and case handles to my STH10 if I hadn't cared about my system. Or taken pride in the hours it took to painstakingly make my individual cables or bend my hard tubing exactly how I wanted. Obviously you felt the same way otherwise you wouldn't have put fourth the effort in your system. Every time we turn on my systems we feel a since of pride in the beauty knowing the fruit of our accomplishments. Not to hijack your thread but please allow me to share a few pics I just took of my system.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

You can't hijack the thread... at least not with pictures of your system, as it's the CL owners thread... and you _are_ one obviously.


----------



## jsutter71

DiGiCiDAL said:


> You can't hijack the thread... at least not with pictures of your system, as it's the CL owners thread... and you _are_ one obviously.


:thumb:


----------



## Deeptek

Lovely build! There are times I want to come back to the ATX side of things but always end up sticking with ITX.


----------



## jsutter71

Deeptek said:


> Lovely build! There are times I want to come back to the ATX side of things but always end up sticking with ITX.


Thank you much. Getting that luminous panel in was not an easy task. My front radiator had to be turned upside down because of the overhang. I ultimately chose to replace it with a Alphacool cross flow radiator to make tube routing between the 3 chambers less difficult. As much as I like the way the tubing is oriented compared to my last build it slowed my flow down considerably. from an average of 2.6 L/min to 1.5 L/min. I think it's because I had to incorporate some right angle adapters in some very tight locations. Regardless the temp differences aren't hugely affected. Maybe just a few degrees. During the mod I chose to replace every section of tubing in the case and I gave the reservoir a thorough cleaning. The water now looks crystal clear.


----------



## Deeptek

Love it. +1 for the Aqualis and no RGB. Its my favorite res by far and I have owned many of them. I've always wanted to do an illuminated mid panel. That was the idea with my BH2 but with Caselabs closing I wasn't able to get the panels I needed replaced so I don't know if I should hold onto the case for the keepsake or just sell it  I dunno if I will ever get around to using it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deeptek said:


> Love it. +1 for the Aqualis and no RGB. Its my favorite res by far and I have owned many of them. I've always wanted to do an illuminated mid panel. That was the idea with my BH2 but with Caselabs closing I wasn't able to get the panels I needed replaced so I don't know if I should hold onto the case for the keepsake or just sell it  I dunno if I will ever get around to using it.


Hopefully MNPCtech comes out with something for the CaseLabs cases or maybe Mod1PC


----------



## Deeptek

Would love to see that happen.


----------



## Bill Owen

I appreciate the thought guys!  but no clue if/when I'd have the time to get to them, however did I run a batch of these for CL cases, https://www.ebay.com/itm/Caselabs-C...IMAAOSwi~FbnYRW:sc:USPSFirstClass!55417!US!-1


----------



## MythTFLfan29

I had a question that was answered by CaseLabs CS about the blue and red colors they offered when still in production and figured I would post them here (along with the already known colors so everyone would have a reference if they ever wanted to know all in one post. Hope this helps someone down the line.
Black - Cardinal paint BK59
White - Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120 
Gunmetal - Prismatic Powders River Stone PTB-2614
Blue - Prismatic Powders Rainbow Blue EWS0531
Red - Cardinal Industrial Finishes T241-RD129 Red Texture


----------



## Aenra

MythTFLfan29 said:


> Hope this helps someone down the line


Thanks a lot for this!

Now.. if you just happen to find someone that makes the cases as well.. 

(really want them back)


----------



## B3L13V3R

Mega Man said:


> I felt compelled to post this, probably the last unopened m8 ped in existence, delivered to me today.....


Wow!! What color? I will be searching for a used one in white very soon!


----------



## Mega Man

It was black


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Putting my less than 6 month old full system up for sale soon (so sad:sadsmiley). Since it's unlikely the full system sells it will most likely end up being parted out so I figure some in here may have interest my two toned SMA8a. I'll keep you posted if and when I decide to part out.

Full Album - https://imgur.com/a/a0xAEcI


----------



## Spin Cykle

* Trying to source some Parts *

I'm looking for any SM8 or ST10 ventilated top cover, preferably white, however any color would do! If I can't find white, I'll have it powder-coated. If someone would like to trade rather than sell, I have a 39MM Extended Ventilated Top cover (white).

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## the1corrupted

I own a Case Labs Bullet BH-4 that I love to death, but Case Labs is now closed.

Is anyone familiar enough with case mods to show me how to update the front panel I/O? I want to update my 2 front USB ports to the brand new USB 3.1 connector.


----------



## kot0005

Since caselabs store is closed now, I made some custom covers to cover the huge cable groumet holes in the chassis divider.
https://www.thingiverse.com/kot0005/designs


----------



## kot0005

It wont be as good as ther new Sma8-A revision chassis divider but better tgan stock.


----------



## NoDoz

Just now seeing caselabs is no more. How sad. Im glad I have a SM8 still. Not being used but happy I have it.


----------



## swingarm

NoDoz said:


> Just now seeing caselabs is no more. How sad. Im glad I have a SM8 still. Not being used but happy I have it.


Same thing with my BH2, maybe I'll end up using it as wall art.


----------



## andre02

Anyone here looking to sell his Caselabs Merlin SM5 ?? Please-please can anyone sell it, I LOVE THAT CASE.

Or if anyone knows about how can i find one, oer knows someone, it would be really helpful. Please. I can offer a good reward for it !! 

Thank you.


----------



## Aenra

andre02 said:


> Merlin SM5


Assuming you don't mind discussing it; just out of curiosity, why this in specific?
I can see why it would be a choice for someone say, 10 years back? Maybe? But today, it offers nothing a plain ole chassis doesn't offer. It's one saving grace would have been an inverted mobo setup, in which configuration, yeah, i could see a lot of potential, both airflow and component layout-wise (read: in a non water cooled rig where multiple components would need fit without sacrificing intake and/or introducing warm loops). But unless i'm mistaken -i remember checking this out- that's not a possibility either.
Hence my asking, as today, i could not possibly make a case for it given the cost involved; no pun intended btw 

* Regardless, i do hope you manage to get one.


----------



## andre02

Aenra said:


> Assuming you don't mind discussing it; just out of curiosity, why this in specific?
> I can see why it would be a choice for someone say, 10 years back? Maybe? But today, it offers nothing a plain ole chassis doesn't offer. It's one saving grace would have been an inverted mobo setup, in which configuration, yeah, i could see a lot of potential, both airflow and component layout-wise (read: in a non water cooled rig where multiple components would need fit without sacrificing intake and/or introducing warm loops). But unless i'm mistaken -i remember checking this out- that's not a possibility either.
> Hence my asking, as today, i could not possibly make a case for it given the cost involved; no pun intended btw
> 
> * Regardless, i do hope you manage to get one.


No, i don't mind at all discussing it . 

I like it for a number of reasons:

- first of all it is the perfect size for me, not too big but with a good width, it has a kind of a heft to it and to me at least that gives it a server-like industrial look. 

Back in 2014-2015 i was "in love" i guess that is too much to say about a case, with the SM8 and for about 2 years i gathered money for it and i was just about to buy it, but the shipping would kill me , at the end it was about 2.5 x the cost of the case in total. Thinking now retrospectively i could have bought the SM5 then easily, but i don't know what stopped me, i think it was the matx form factor and thinking it was too small in a way. And by the time i set my eyes on it it was out of production by 2015 if i'm not mistaken.

I guess you could argue that it has a classic layout with nothing out of the ordinary,but that is fine with me. Also you could say there are pretty similar alternatives on the market, i don't know, the Fractal Design R series R5,R6, Bequiet 601, Phanteks, Coolermaster, etc,etc... But none of them compare with the SM5 in my opinion. I had a Fractal Design Define S for a while and really hated it, i ended up returning it. At first i said to myself look, it's relatively the same size, i could fit the same hardware in it. But after i bought it i really didn't like the materials it was made of, the steel, although it was thick it felt heavy and cheaply made, i could see through it in some places, the doors weigh like a ton, what can i say, i didn't like it. And that was the closest i would find with the simple box design i am looking for. All the others are similar or worse in my opinion.

- the SM5 is made of thick aluminium, unlike the other cases, and there is NO comparison here
- the SM5 has one of the simplest and most functional designs i have ever seen outside and inside it is very modular, it is very well thought out
- all the others seem overengineered in comparison, all kinds of bends, holes, cages, holes for zip ties, spaces for hard drives,psu shrouds with all kinds of designs, leds, rgbs, tempered glass windows,complicated front panels, seems like the engineers were trying to fit it all in the case... the design of the SM5 is just simple and elegant, but very well thought out and very spacious.
- the SM5 has removable mb tray
- the SM5 has a brilliant system for the doors
- the SM5 has that very nice flexbay system in the front
- the SM5 design is very uniform and simetrical, to the point that you can reverse the layout, although that is not my thing..
- the design is pretty much like an Apple product in a way, it's simple, but elegant, with no unnecessary complications.

And enough with that, cause it seems like i'm writing a novel. 

Anyway, i am very close to going to plan B and building my own from scratch. I found some 2000 x 1000 x 2 mm sheets of aluminium for about 150$ for 2, don't even know if i would need that much. It may not come out 
exactly like the SM5, at least in the first state it may not have removable motherboard tray, and i just might go ATX for the motherboard, although that would mean ruining it's simmetry, i'll have to think about that. But mostly , about 90% it will be like it. 

If anyone knows how to bend 2mm aluminium with virtually no tools, let me know . I might go to a shop that has tools though.


----------



## Aenra

Fair enough 

Two points:
- Don't swear on the door "mechanism" until you've tried it.. i personally wish, fervently, they'd stuck to the tried and true bolt method. Takes effort, real effort, to take the panels out; said effort, combined with how thin they are? Not good; this isn't steel, you can only bend so much and for so long before it distorts. A lot of pulling force applied on a tiny surface _and_ at an angle (you're pulling from a corner), you get the idea i hope? Have myself resorted to buying a specialised silicone pryer, using that to pry them open everytime. Sounds extreme you'll say? Wait until you get one (again, i hope you manage to); if your nails are too cut, or slightly _un_cut, no go, it's that bad. Nails just so? And should we really have taken it to that level? You're still in worry of warping the panel, see afore-mentioned force applied. It's one of those things that sounds amazing on paper but in practice.. not so much. 
Yes, i've seen all these comments praising it, but have yet to grasp if they actually believe what they're typing, or are merely trying to convince themselves it's really a solution to anything..

- Fractal is.. IKEA for PC cases.. and just like IKEA, they've somehow managed to convince everyone they're somehow worth it, for whatever reason. Even if this is not a concern for you, you need be aware of the airflow limitations their non-"mesh" products have. Imitate accordingly 

* I sound too critical and too often; granted. Some very few CL models, i really love for what they allow for, potential-wise. My own included ^^
I just wish i could have learned more of the downsides in advance, somehow no one took the time to point these out.


----------



## Lynkdev

Have any of you repainted your CL parts? Do they need sanding down before hand or can you spray paint over original paint with no issue?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've sprayed over the original coating with no issues, but to get the best results it's recommended to scuff and prep the panels.


----------



## Lynkdev

DarthBaggins said:


> I've sprayed over the original coating with no issues, but to get the best results it's recommended to scuff and prep the panels.


Ok thanks.


----------



## emsj86

I have repainted my panels from white to black no issue


----------



## jsutter71

Since Caselabs appears to have shut down it's primary page I've found only one vendor that still appears to have a decent inventory. Unfortunately it's in Europe and the shipping costs double the cost of the parts. I couldn't find any other retailers that have any sort of inventory. Has anyone found a US vendor with any stock that's still selling? I'd like to find a new midplate and bottom plate for my STH10. I was also looking for a 480mm flex bay mount. Bestcases.eu is the only place I've found the flexbay mount but no STH10 parts. The shipping for a $55 part cost $100. I'm contemplating dismantling my entire system and selling the parts on ebay with a 300% markup just to see if I could.


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> Since Caselabs appears to have shut down it's primary page I've found only one vendor that still appears to have a decent inventory. Unfortunately it's in Europe and the shipping costs double the cost of the parts. I couldn't find any other retailers that have any sort of inventory. Has anyone found a US vendor with any stock that's still selling? I'd like to find a new midplate and bottom plate for my STH10. I was also looking for a 480mm flex bay mount. Bestcases.eu is the only place I've found the flexbay mount but no STH10 parts. The shipping for a $55 part cost $100. I'm contemplating dismantling my entire system and selling the parts on ebay with a 300% markup just to see if I could.


You have an awesome rig there! If you really want that 480mm flex bay mount, just suck it up an buy it now while you still can.

Pretend the part is $125 and the shipping is $30


----------



## jsutter71

Barefooter said:


> You have an awesome rig there! If you really want that 480mm flex bay mount, just suck it up an buy it now while you still can.
> 
> Pretend the part is $125 and the shipping is $30


HAHA Good one...BTW.. Here is pic I just took of all my spare parts. The door fits a single wide magnum. Of course everything has it's price so if anything here looks interesting then PM me. The reservoir mount was to small to fit mine. Most of the parts including the door have never been used but if you look closely at the pic you can see the used ones because they have drilled holes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I plan on going to my storage unit today and pulling the M8 out so i can start cleaning it up to either sell or start a new build in it (would prefer not to sell if I can)


----------



## Crookid

I'm probably going to get some flack for this but after getting my Phanteks Evolv X that I'm building in now -- I think Case-labs has lost its appeal. I simply could not believe the build quality of this $200 case along with the really neat additions in terms of cable management. Every part of the case is perfect. Every hinge is smooth. Each door is cleverly magnetized. Each sliding compartment clicks with crispness as I slide and configure.

It reminded me when I first got my Case-Labs and loved the attention to detail. With CL cases being left behind in terms of design and features. However, there were some additions that go even beyond the CL experience like included accessories, organized screw compartment, built in RGB LEDs... 

I know CL was really nicely configurable but it felt like CL lost it's appeal greatly and never kept up with design.


----------



## profundido

@Crookid I know and I fully agree. People will attack me for saying the following but I've always found that Caselabs simply overshot itself over the course of years. They made very good products but charged ridiculous amounts for it. The fact that Phanteks can produce something equal or better for under a third of the price with ease is proof of it. 

In other words Caselabs' greed game only lasted until other any of the other players with more realistic prices eventually decided to produce something close to their product and since Caselabs had maneuvered itself in a position where it could not bring their ridiculous prices back down anymore after raising them so far up, low sales and eventually bankruptcy were the only possible outcome...this is simply mismanagement, nothing more.

Using "sudden raw material and import price increases" and as the prime and sole reason for bankruptcy was just an easy way out for their management without having to admit their completely failed strategy. After all, if that really were the true reason they could have just factored it all in and increased their prices to even more ridiculous heights and people would still buy them. Look at what Nvidia is doing currently. Fact is they checkmated and killed themselves as a business.

I do get all the fanboyism though as they were alone at their level of build quality and finish. I admit that even I was seriously looking at the SMA8-X case as my next possible purchase with it's support for 3 560radiators. It seems for that size of radiator support I'll have to turn to the competition now...for a third of the price !


----------



## jsutter71

profundido said:


> @Crookid I know and I fully agree. People will attack me for saying the following but I've always found that Caselabs simply overshot itself over the course of years. They made very good products but charged ridiculous amounts for it. The fact that Phanteks can produce something equal or better for under a third of the price with ease is proof of it.
> 
> In other words Caselabs' greed game only lasted until other any of the other players with more realistic prices eventually decided to produce something close to their product and since Caselabs had maneuvered itself in a position where it could not bring their ridiculous prices back down anymore after raising them so far up, low sales and eventually bankruptcy were the only possible outcome...this is simply mismanagement, nothing more.
> 
> Using "sudden raw material and import price increases" and as the prime and sole reason for bankruptcy was just an easy way out for their management without having to admit their completely failed strategy. After all, if that really were the true reason they could have just factored it all in and increased their prices to even more ridiculous heights and people would still buy them. Look at what Nvidia is doing currently. Fact is they checkmated and killed themselves as a business.
> 
> I do get all the fanboyism though as they were alone at their level of build quality and finish. I admit that even I was seriously looking at the SMA8-X case as my next possible purchase with it's support for 3 560radiators. It seems for that size of radiator support I'll have to turn to the competition now...for a third of the price !


Not to piss on a grave but I couldn't agree more. All though their are multiple reasons I chose Caselabs for my last major case purchase the biggest reason was longevity. The ability to replace a part that I drilled into when I inevitably upgraded to something different was my justification for the excessive cost. That was even listed as a selling point on their page. My question is what they did with their extra stock. When they decided to throw their temper tantrum and close shop did they cash out at a recycling plant? I know their are a lot of decent people from the west coast but I guess they decided to take a lesson from froncpu's playbook. Bottom line. They decimated their loyalty to their customers.


----------



## Biggu

Semi Odd question, Has anyone managed to fit a 2080ti in a S3 yet? From what I can see the 2080ti founders edition is the same size as a 1080ti but what about other cards? will be watercooling it so how thick doesent bother me just worrying about length. I do have a radiator in the front of the case. I guess end of the day I probably need to just measure to know for sure right?


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> Not to piss on a grave but I couldn't agree more. All though their are multiple reasons I chose Caselabs for my last major case purchase the biggest reason was longevity. The ability to replace a part that I drilled into when I inevitably upgraded to something different was my justification for the excessive cost. That was even listed as a selling point on their page. My question is what they did with their extra stock. When they decided to throw their temper tantrum and close shop did they cash out at a recycling plant? I know their are a lot of decent people from the west coast but I guess they decided to take a lesson from froncpu's playbook. Bottom line. They decimated their loyalty to their customers.


I've been following this since the announcement back in August and maintain a paid account with *PACER* (Public Access to Court Electronic Records). As of today, using their tools, I still haven't been able to come up with a docket number for any filing CaseLabs might have initiated under the names California Fabrication (with and without either the prefaced "CFC" or the attached "Co."), CalFab, nor CaseLabs; nor have I come up with any published legal notice anywhere that would indicate they have initiated legal proceedings. While those who didn't get a refund from CaseLabs for unfulfilled orders might have little chance of ever seeing one given where'd they'd typically fall into place in the list of CaseLabs' creditors, it's still important that they be noted in that list, whether for the purposes of claiming a loss (e.g., on their taxes) or not, as well as eventually putting the entire matter to rest as far as how the entire situation was handled.

Should I eventually come up with a docket number and/or and filed paperwork, I'll make mention of it when I do.


----------



## Aenra

Regarding the cost, i can only remind of the difference between selling hundreds of thousands of units and selling 100-200 a year; it's a vast one. The former allows for a unit of significant cost to sell for anything, down to 100 or 150 bucks; the latter entails the very opposite.

As to the cases themselves? In my humble opinion, it was their very audience that sunk them. Slowly, but inexorably.
They catered to those with a wallet and the relevant psychological factors/tendencies that go (or can) along with it; that is a clientele that can often be demanding _in areas of no import, function or practicality_, often enough insistent on practices that are of no use or downright allienating to others, of little to no compunction (i "pay" therefore i..) towards the manufacturer and so on.
When the market evolved so as for "pretty" and "eXXXtreme" to finally be 'mainstream', naturally there was a decline. The basic CL elements may stil have been there, but they were more and more overshadowed by what the big boys were capable of offering (see above about volume).

I'm not well off, most of you here are in way better terms than i will ever be. As such, well.. naturally, my criteria had also been different.
I'd been wanting a case that allowed for air cooling without compromises (intake, airflow for up to 2500RPM cpu blowers, component spacing [meaning extra chambers as well so as not to block blowers, etc.]) *and* water cooling without compromises (loop order, component spacing, ease of reach, lack of airflow restriction, etc.); both in one chassis. And a chassis that on top of this would allow for multiple builds in it, because given the course of time, wear is a factor all by itself. In short, an investment.

With what i know now, thanks to all of you folks, the S8 was just that.
The SMA8 is none of that. The STH10 is none of that. The bullet cases are none of that. Neither are the Merlins. Sorry.

So while i do sympathise with some of the remarks here, i'd once again point to choices given (by the company), choices made (by the clients), and the mentality behind them.
Most of these pieces weren't made or intended for this kind of an 'investment'. And when they weren't even made as an investment, naturally the moment will come when the money spent for them will -in retrospect- seem as the wrong move.
Hence the attitude now, from some. Again, understandably.

It was their very audience, or rather its core, that did them in. Or.. chained them in; was a downwards kind of spiral.
(and i'll remind here that the sons were part of said audience; "i'm a modder", one said; the other sold and sells still 50 buck a pop braided cables.. that "zero function" i mention above)
Mentality is important; and telling.

For my part, for what i went for? Show me one other chassis, current or past, that allows for everything; everything. You won't find it. Which is why i'm happy to own the one i do and sad to see them go.
You get what you pay for. And some folks here, they paid and paid and paid for all the wrong things. It happens.
But.. retrospect first, outwards looking later.
Just my thinking on this.


----------



## Mega Man

profundido said:


> @Crookid I know and I fully agree. People will attack me for saying the following but I've always found that Caselabs simply overshot itself over the course of years. They made very good products but charged ridiculous amounts for it. The fact that Phanteks can produce something equal or better for under a third of the price with ease is proof of it.
> 
> In other words Caselabs' greed game only lasted until other any of the other players with more realistic prices eventually decided to produce something close to their product and since Caselabs had maneuvered itself in a position where it could not bring their ridiculous prices back down anymore after raising them so far up, low sales and eventually bankruptcy were the only possible outcome...this is simply mismanagement, nothing more.
> 
> Using "sudden raw material and import price increases" and as the prime and sole reason for bankruptcy was just an easy way out for their management without having to admit their completely failed strategy. After all, if that really were the true reason they could have just factored it all in and increased their prices to even more ridiculous heights and people would still buy them. Look at what Nvidia is doing currently. Fact is they checkmated and killed themselves as a business.
> 
> I do get all the fanboyism though as they were alone at their level of build quality and finish. I admit that even I was seriously looking at the SMA8-X case as my next possible purchase with it's support for 3 560radiators. It seems for that size of radiator support I'll have to turn to the competition now...for a third of the price !


I can see from your comments you have no idea the costs involved in running your own company, no offense is meant. Compounded with insurance, product, and benefits (including a different type of insurance, several actually) and it isn't hard to prove, the material costs, he said in one interview, i won't remember the exact numbers, but it went from roughly 1.40 per lb. to 2.80 per pound, which I checked and that was about market average at that time. 

Add in a large account not paying what they owe you, AND a huge loan, that you just for four new equipment and location...... it's really easy to see what happened, I really wonder if they had not of moved and upgraded, would they have made it. 

Also, this does not cover all expenses, just the large ones we saw, from the outside. 


And phantecs may make a decent case, but it won't touch any of mine. Ever. Not even close, yes, I have seen them on real life, when they have body pieces that are an 1/8 thick, to support the weight we will talk



jsutter71 said:


> profundido said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Crookid I know and I fully agree. People will attack me for saying the following but I've always found that Caselabs simply overshot itself over the course of years. They made very good products but charged ridiculous amounts for it. The fact that Phanteks can produce something equal or better for under a third of the price with ease is proof of it.
> 
> In other words Caselabs' greed game only lasted until other any of the other players with more realistic prices eventually decided to produce something close to their product and since Caselabs had maneuvered itself in a position where it could not bring their ridiculous prices back down anymore after raising them so far up, low sales and eventually bankruptcy were the only possible outcome...this is simply mismanagement, nothing more.
> 
> Using "sudden raw material and import price increases" and as the prime and sole reason for bankruptcy was just an easy way out for their management without having to admit their completely failed strategy. After all, if that really were the true reason they could have just factored it all in and increased their prices to even more ridiculous heights and people would still buy them. Look at what Nvidia is doing currently. Fact is they checkmated and killed themselves as a business.
> 
> I do get all the fanboyism though as they were alone at their level of build quality and finish. I admit that even I was seriously looking at the SMA8-X case as my next possible purchase with it's support for 3 560radiators. It seems for that size of radiator support I'll have to turn to the competition now...for a third of the price !
> 
> 
> 
> Not to piss on a grave but I couldn't agree more. All though their are multiple reasons I chose Caselabs for my last major case purchase the biggest reason was longevity. The ability to replace a part that I drilled into when I inevitably upgraded to something different was my justification for the excessive cost. That was even listed as a selling point on their page. My question is what they did with their extra stock. When they decided to throw their temper tantrum and close shop did they cash out at a recycling plant? I know their are a lot of decent people from the west coast but I guess they decided to take a lesson from froncpu's playbook. Bottom line. They decimated their loyalty to their customers.
Click to expand...

Honestly I disagree, I think a part of it was they tried to pander to people with a lower budget. The nova, the bullet were meh imo. It caused them to sell many and only be able to make few....


Either way, RIP CL.


----------



## Aenra

Mega Man said:


> part of it was they tried to pander to people with a lower budget


Will ignore the tentative elitism (of which mind you, am guilty as well, albeit in _non_-financial related aspects) and once again pose the same rhetorical question; because the answer is evident 
When dealing with a continuously shrinking customer base, what do you do?

- Expand
- Diversify
- Die

People thinking of a fourth alternative or equating the former two as a necessary 'downgrading', a priori at that? 
As i said above, it really was their own customer base that did them in. 
Now don't take it personally, end of the day to each their own, am merely using your comment as further proof of the above. Be it to one's liking.. or not.

(and for the record, i do agree that neither Novas nor Bullets were worth the money; but that was solely due to the design and _only_ the deisgn, not the budget tier they aimed at. A difference so evident, i'd have expected it mentioned)

Anyway, all moot now, isn't it?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Not going to bother with my opinions of the business management aspect - I've stated them previously and they're moot anyway.


One of the most ironic reasons I feel 'doomed' CL was the quality of the product itself. I too have looked at the more recent offerings from Phanteks, Lian-Li and others - and all I can think is "that's another one-build case".


I would have liked to get one more CL case - but with 3 already in a near perfect variety (M8+Ped, SM8, and S3) I've got the 'massively-cooled', 'large-but-reasonable', and 'small-and-portable' bases covered... and the youngest one is on it's second build - the M8 is on it's 5th.


With any other case damage, layout, modification, aesthetics, etc. would either make me need a new case - or at least _want_ one. Once I started building in CL cases, this changed to just seeing if I needed one more set of brackets - which was definitely not going to represent much profit on their side. I went from buying a case every few months to buying 3 in just under 7 years... and I seriously doubt I'll be buying any in the _next_ 7 either. I might paint one of mine, but that's about it.


Of course, it's starting to show in other areas of this industry as well now. If not for the few incredibly wealthy enthusiasts (and barring another crypto mining craze) how many $2500 Titans are going in people's rigs this year? Gonna pair it with an i9-9980XE? 128GB of 4GHz DDR4? Now you're ~$7.5K down and only faster in a few specific workloads than the $3-4K rig you built 2 years ago.​

With AMD providing inexpensive options for high-core, ECC capable workstations - is there still a large market for $2K+ workstaion/server CPUs? Sure there will always be a small percentage of 'bleeding-edgers' (of which I am one admittedly) - but once your average gamer has a system capable of 4K at 100Hz or higher... is there any reason other than hardware failure to even consider an upgrade? Especially one that costs twice as much but only provides 5-10% increases in certain workloads and zero improvement in mundane computing tasks?


Even most extreme PC enthusiasts have more than one hobby... and when the computer does everything you need it to - cars, travel, home, other CE devices, etc. are likely to be a higher priority for many.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I still love my M8+Ped as it's definitely a case that has growth options. I do wish I ordered some extra parts and panels prior to the fall of CL.


----------



## MattLangley

Such a shame to see them gone. I love my ST10-X. When I got mine both my wife and I were building computers, she chose something more mainstream at about $180, about 5-6 years later seeing us both use them, upgrade our computers, fix issues, etc, she regrets not going caselabs. The plan was to get her a caselabs eventually when we could justify it (despite her case still being great and working well). The key features were:

* Easy door opening (this is a life changer when you need to work on your computer)
* Support for big casters (she tried some wheel bases and without a lot of work you compromise a lot, like blocking off panel usage for the lipped ones, or modding your case to attach something else more permanently)
* Lightweight for the size

I can simply not understand each of those features, there are a ton more (like motherboard tray, how durable and strong it is despite being so light, no plastics, etc) but those alone are deal maker features. It's very hard to find something comparable.

To those that don't want to believe their alleged reason, likely nothing will change your mind though for a long time now they've been getting backlogged on orders. They had the demand... though when you get so backlogged on cases you sold for cheaper than now you can make it's a losing proposition. I have yet to see a comparable option out there that fits all those features (especially the weight for the size and strength which directly relates to material cost, exactly what they said)

To those that point to some of the cheaper mainstream options. I don't think people understand how much the thick gauge aluminum (which is exactly what they have explained increase 80% in cost recently for them) makes such a fundamental of their product and experience (beyond the amazingly functional design). For example theres the Corsair 1000D which sells for $500, cheaper than a lot of caselabs around the same size. It weighs 65 pounds when comparable Caselabs cases weigh around 32 pounds or less.

What about that $900 phantek enthoo elite. Despite being more expensive it weighs 72 pounds.

For those that might not be experienced with big heavy cases, a 25-30 pound case with components is pretty damn heavy already. If you plan to move your case work in it etc (such as putting it on a table or move it around, especially without solidly attached wheels) that weight starts to effect you exponentially. Doubling that weight is insane and easily worth the extra cost of the more expensive thick gauge aluminum to keep it super strong and light (stronger than most of these others despite being half or less the weight).

Surprise a stronger, thicker, and lighter material is expensive and when it's cost increases by 80% a shop like Caselabs struggles to keep it viable, especially when they are so backlogged on selling cases at a price where likely their profit margins were gone. 

After doing my research and getting my caselabs about 5-6 years ago I had wondered how they could sell it at even the prices they said, not that expensive but that cheap consider such high quality metals. The reality is they had access to just affordable enough aluminum to keep it going. Such a shame since it really is hard to explain how it feels when I go from my giant st10-x case to my wifes case about half the overall size and it might actually be a bit heavier. 

I used to tease her for not going with caselabs since she regrets it so much, now I'm just sad since we have yet to find a good alternative that isn't massively heavier while offering those killer features I mentioned so well supported.


----------



## Browncoat

I managed to get my hands on a practically mint condition Magnum M8 for a great price, a case I've wanted for years but couldn't justify getting over here in Scotland.

I'm about to do my first build since 2013 where I built a rig in the tiny mITX NCASE M1 so I'm going from one extreme to another with the M8.

I'd have loved to have got a couple of HDD cages and a USB-C front panel retrofit kit but unfortunately it doesn't look I'll be able to get one in the future.

This thing is damn huge in comparison to the M1:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now imagine the M8 w/ the Pedestal lol


----------



## jincuteguy

So CaseLabs is gone now. where can I buy a good high quality aluminum cases now ? I want aluminum cause of the weight, I dont want heavy steel metal....


----------



## Deepblue77

I have an SM8 with lots of accessories that is in excellent shape and I wanted to get this groups thoughts on an appropriate selling price. I will probably use eBay.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Although you might get more traffic on ebay, IMO you're probably more likely to get a good price on here. If it were an SMA8... I'd pretty much tell you to name your price and I'd buy it from you! I already have an SM8 though. I'd say at this point full retail + 10-15% is reasonable.


Although rarity and desirability definitely put a premium on one in good condition - the fact that there will never be replacement parts or support of any kind takes some of that premium away IMO.


But heck, it's ebay... so ask $1200 and find out if someone is crazy enough to pay that, and if not you'll likely get a BIN offer from someone for something you can live with.


Of course, the real problem is when you decide you really wish you could get it back in a year or two - nothing will be enough for that. hehe.


Looks like based on recent sales - smaller cases like that are going for $500-700 (M8,S8) and the bigger ones ~$1000 (TH10 SMH10 etc). So I guess my retail+15% estimate might be about right after all.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deepblue77 said:


> I have an SM8 with lots of accessories that is in excellent shape and I wanted to get this groups thoughts on an appropriate selling price. I will probably use eBay.


What color? I know that would affect the price as well if it was White etc.


----------



## Fiercy

Hello, FedEx recently crashed the top part of my Caselabs S8 does anyone know where I could possibly get a replacement part of maybe someone has a spare one... like I don’t know... 

I am so furious with FedEx


----------



## skupples

I’m glad I’ve got my STH10, and giant box of parts. 

Where’s the community handing together the most? I might wanna jump on top of that. 

Sad to hear, RIP CaseLabs.

I haven’t read on what happened just someone posting they’re no more, but someone will buy and adapt their tech at the right price.


----------



## Browncoat

skupples said:


> I’m glad I’ve got my STH10, and giant box of parts.
> 
> Where’s the community handing together the most? I might wanna jump on top of that.
> 
> Sad to hear, RIP CaseLabs.
> 
> I haven’t read on what happened just someone posting they’re no more, but someone will buy and adapt their tech at the right price.


A combination of the new tariffs introduced by the US Government driving up costs of materials alongside the default of one of their major clients forced them to close.

I truly hope someone buys up their designs and manufactures them to spec or they somehow manage a comeback, my dream case is an SMA8 Rev A in gunmetal grey and I fear I'll never be able to get a hold of one.

Fortunately I managed to snag a Magnum M8 recently but over in the UK the CaseLabs cases are a lot harder to come by.


----------



## skupples

Browncoat said:


> A combination of the new tariffs introduced by the US Government driving up costs of materials alongside the default of one of their major clients forced them to close.
> 
> I truly hope someone buys up their designs and manufactures them to spec or they somehow manage a comeback, my dream case is an SMA8 Rev A in gunmetal grey and I fear I'll never be able to get a hold of one.
> 
> Fortunately I managed to snag a Magnum M8 recently but over in the UK the CaseLabs cases are a lot harder to come by.


It's solid technology, and don't they have a super high end automated storage & manufacture facility? 

I can only hope for the best, for now. 

At the least, someone will gobble it up, n use some of the tech & designs. Hopefully they don't switch up the material too much though.


----------



## jura11

Browncoat said:


> A combination of the new tariffs introduced by the US Government driving up costs of materials alongside the default of one of their major clients forced them to close.
> 
> I truly hope someone buys up their designs and manufactures them to spec or they somehow manage a comeback, my dream case is an SMA8 Rev A in gunmetal grey and I fear I'll never be able to get a hold of one.
> 
> Fortunately I managed to snag a Magnum M8 recently but over in the UK the CaseLabs cases are a lot harder to come by.


Agree with that and I hope too someone will buy their designs etc and we will see comeback of Caselabs cases again 

I have too Caselabs M8 with pedestal, bought this case from friend of mine, he never opened the case and never managed to assemble the case and bought the case for good price that time

You can find sometimes Caselabs over on eBay or Facebook, got M10 as well which I will be building in couple of weeks or months will see, just wish I could get M10 pedestal as well this would be just great there

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Fandorin

And I once owned Magnum 10 too. Then I wanted SM5, but it was already out of production, I ordered it in parts with the CL  Now I’m looking for s3 to buy and regret not having done so before.


----------



## Aenra

Fiercy said:


> Hello, FedEx recently crashed the top part of my Caselabs S8


Damn... would be livid myself and that's under normal circumstances.. now? With CL closed?

...

Are you certain it was FedEx by the way? (they used to be the best, don't know what happened, never had an issue myself with them, but i keep hearing stuff going wrong so no reason to doubt it or anything, just curious)
As to finding a replacement, tough; who's gonna have a spare top of all parts? So damage depending, you might be better off having it fixed yourself; either by taking it to someone who can sand it, reheat it and reshape it, or by having a good CnCer make it from scratch.
Sucks though.


----------



## Fiercy

Problem is I don’t know anyone who is working with metal like that.

I got a job at a game company in Seattle area and moved from Florida. I packed it in a big box with 5 inches of Cushing material and insured it for 4000$ ( I am glad I didn’t ship all parts in it took some out) 

And this is what I get









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenra

oh my God.. that's.. worse than i thought 
Am having severe OCD alert triggers just looking at it. Piece of history too ffs, you can't buy one anymore.
* is the actual frame O.K.? That's the important part.

You could still have it fixed, i mean it depends on the person and all, if you wanna know it was once banged but hey, at least it's still the original part you know? Or like i said, have one made from scratch. I'd honestly go for the former, but.
Never had to insure a a parcel, not even sure how the practicalities work. But i do know insurance, lol, so here's to hoping they won't give you a hard time.


----------



## skupples

Aenra said:


> Damn... would be livid myself and that's under normal circumstances.. now? With CL closed?
> 
> ...
> 
> Are you certain it was FedEx by the way? (they used to be the best, don't know what happened, never had an issue myself with them, but i keep hearing stuff going wrong so no reason to doubt it or anything, just curious)
> As to finding a replacement, tough; who's gonna have a spare top of all parts? So damage depending, you might be better off having it fixed yourself; either by taking it to someone who can sand it, reheat it and reshape it, or by having a good CnCer make it from scratch.
> Sucks though.


it seems to be regional, but fedex is still king in the south east.

Amazon fulfillment is a flipping joke though. it's literally their office employees in their personal vehicles, driving around delivering stuff.

no hablo.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> it seems to be regional, but fedex is still king in the south east


It's the only one i've never had issues with (and i'm talking consecutive decades here), but that doesn't say all that much of course, hence my asking.

As to Amazon, i could not compare; what you get over there, locally and what the rest of the world gets in terms of shipping are two different things altogether


----------



## jura11

Fiercy said:


> Problem is I don’t know anyone who is working with metal like that.
> 
> I got a job at a game company in Seattle area and moved from Florida. I packed it in a big box with 5 inches of Cushing material and insured it for 4000$ ( I am glad I didn’t ship all parts in it took some out)
> 
> And this is what I get
> View attachment 242814
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there 

That's unfortunate and very sad there

Can you take measurements of the top, maybe I can help you, have spare extended top and normal slim top but in white color 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## skupples

Aenra said:


> skupples said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems to be regional, but fedex is still king in the south east
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only one i've never had issues with (and i'm talking consecutive decades here), but that doesn't say all that much of course, hence my asking.
> 
> As to Amazon, i could not compare; what you get over there, locally and what the rest of the world gets in terms of shipping are two different things altogether /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Ahh. I’ve only used them in the US. All international stuffs comes in via Dhl n usps these days. 

The guy I got my STH10 from shipped the whole damn thing in one piece, with excessive amounts of foam n wrap, but I still gotta bend in one of the main skeleton pieces, n a busted weld on a side panel. Now I feel as if I got lucky seeing that.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> Ahh. I’ve only used them in the US


International airports.. that's where the horrors occur, lol, trust me


----------



## Lionheart1980

Wow, Dang it... I sorely miss Caselabs.. I'm sure someone will take over. Only time will tell.

I was so glad that I snagged a S8 in gunmetal of Kijiji for great deal back in March! 

Now I realized they are worth so much more at the moment... I think I will just keep it. But S8 in gunmetal is rare isn't it?


----------



## Section31

I think most colors are not rare except the two tone colors caselabs started prior to closing. Matter of how much buyer willing to pay and how much are you willing to let go of it. Pay enough and even i might consider but that price would be something no one willing to pay.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I'm selling my full system (see signature) which includes one of the last SMA8 Rev. A cases that was shipped. Not parting it out yet but if i do I'll let you all know in case somewhere here is interested.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't believe you're going to sell that as a unit, I would just sell the components and keep the case (but that's me, I have a hard time parting w/ cases and especially ones not in production anymore). Whoever gets it is more than likely getting it for a steal in the end as the case will gain value as time goes on.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

DarthBaggins said:


> Can't believe you're going to sell that as a unit, I would just sell the components and keep the case (but that's me, I have a hard time parting w/ cases and especially ones not in production anymore). Whoever gets it is more than likely getting it for a steal in the end as the case will gain value as time goes on.



I don't want to sell the system at all but priorities change. Have a baby on the way and can't justify the $7,000 piece of artwork sitting in my office unused any longer. If I were going to build a similar system I'd obviously keep the case but this build was out of the ordinary for me. I usually prefer SFF and that's the way I'll go once this sells.


----------



## ThrashZone

PuffinMyLye said:


> I'm selling my full system (see signature) which includes one of the last SMA8 Rev. A cases that was shipped. Not parting it out yet but if i do I'll let you all know in case somewhere here is interested.


Hi,
Shame I guess mining isn't worth it now.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Shame I guess mining isn't worth it now.



Yea definitely not. Though I never did much mining on this system at all. Maybe for a month tops.


----------



## DarthBaggins

PuffinMyLye said:


> I don't want to sell the system at all but priorities change. Have a baby on the way and can't justify the $7,000 piece of artwork sitting in my office unused any longer. If I were going to build a similar system I'd obviously keep the case but this build was out of the ordinary for me. I usually prefer SFF and that's the way I'll go once this sells.


I hear ya on that, and I myself want to shift to SFF. Kids change alot of things, but in a good way - Congrats on the new addition to your family :thumb:


----------



## PuffinMyLye

DarthBaggins said:


> I hear ya on that, and I myself want to shift to SFF. Kids change alot of things, but in a good way - Congrats on the new addition to your family :thumb:



Thank you sir.


----------



## iSpark

Mothballing/Retiring a white CL Magnum TH10.
Not sure what I'll do with it.

Time for a smaller case and new hardware. Fractal Design Define R6 in black. 

What is the yardsale price on a excellent condition Magnum TH10 in white now days?


----------



## skupples

how's that bottom feed work? is there a tube screwed into the bottom of the res or anything for the intake?


----------



## iSpark

skupples said:


> how's that bottom feed work? is there a tube screwed into the bottom of the res or anything for the intake?


Me?
Between Res and Pump is the intake hole, but the true intake is on the side with the drain.
It works, the pump in probably goes mostly through to pump out and the res just keeps the system from running dry I suppose. My loop is a little weird from standard direction, it was my first hah.
It goes, Res/Pump>Rad>CPU>GPU>back to pump.

I have not done any maintenance, except dust control on the rad. This loop is 5 to 6 years old with just a silver kill coil in the res and distilled water. The water drop in the res is how much water has been lost in 5 to 6 years.
Starting to get some green flakes of something in the loop and I think it's coming from the XSPC rad. :-\

Anywho, the TH10 is barebones parked under a table for now, don't know if I will try and sell it or just keep it. All PC components have been removed and getting prepped for air for a spare PC. The water stuff (except XSPC rad) is going into my new Define R6 with rigid tube.


----------



## skupples

i like it

 my sth10 is sitting next to me completely naked as well, but it has my new system in it, running on air--- for now. I haven't found the drive to get started now that it's all taken apart, and I'm also still hunting down solutions to issues I know I'm going to run into the second time around with this case.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

iSpark said:


> Mothballing/Retiring a white CL Magnum TH10.
> Not sure what I'll do with it.
> 
> Time for a smaller case and new hardware. Fractal Design Define R6 in black.
> 
> What is the yardsale price on a excellent condition Magnum TH10 in white now days?



So hard to say on that as it's white, which will raise the price some IMO. There's been a black one on Ebay for $1000 - don't know if it's sold and still up or if it hasn't been able to sell at that price (but it's listed as 'local pickup' with a note about possible shipping).


I definitely wouldn't sell for less than $1K (before shipping), but you never know with local buyers... unfortunately with CL out of business, you're looking for someone that wants only that case, exactly as configured. Looks great though.


----------



## iSpark

Well dang, that makes it harder now to decide what to do with it, if the price on these cases have risen that much.
For now, I think I'm going to find a box it will fit in, load all the accessories that came with it, and move it into storage to live for another day.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Another CL case to be sold off, I can understand why. Just sucks to see them be sold off. Still thinking of what to do w/ the M8 and pedestal I have, I know once I get a new house I might just turn it into my server as that would be the best I could do w/ the case w/out having to sell it. Also it's funny seeing that a Define R6 is a step down in size (which it is) lol.


----------



## iSpark

DarthBaggins said:


> Another CL case to be sold off, I can understand why. Just sucks to see them be sold off. Still thinking of what to do w/ the M8 and pedestal I have, I know once I get a new house I might just turn it into my server as that would be the best I could do w/ the case w/out having to sell it. Also it's funny seeing that a Define R6 is a step down in size (which it is) lol.


Hmmm, a server you say? I like that idea. 

Yeah, Define R6 so computer can be on my desk, to be looked at, be touched, be admired, get excited p0rn like  , and not stuffed under a table out of sight. That TH10 is huge! lol


----------



## Aenra

Like i said .. they had the wrong kind of customers. Sadly; but not surprisingly.


----------



## skupples

shipping a CL case as a customer and not a business is woefully expensive, especially if you don't break it down first. Please remember that when seeing these high resale prices.

the shipping on my STH10 from new york was $200 cuz the guy didn't break it down. Turns out, breaking it down would'a only been $50 less.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

DarthBaggins said:


> Another CL case to be sold off, I can understand why. Just sucks to see them be sold off. Still thinking of what to do w/ the M8 and pedestal I have, I know once I get a new house I might just turn it into my server as that would be the best I could do w/ the case w/out having to sell it. Also it's funny seeing that a Define R6 is a step down in size (which it is) lol.



I actually really like this idea. I'm in the process of specing out an upgrade to my main home server and putting it in my SMA8a never really occurred to me. I'd need to be able to install a lot of HDD racks. Has anyone successfully done this? I'm sure they have but I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## skupples

i'm just trying to find an extra SSD cage in any color for my STH10. the included one has been full for years

I'll likely never part with the STH10, unless its in some sorta trade for a different CL case. I've always been interested in the double wide shorties.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone have an sma8 they're willing to sell? Ideally, one of the revised models.


----------



## Section31

If i ever find replacement for my S8 and don't want to keep it, I am just going to give it away at no cost. If you don't the cash, do the charitable thing and help someone else out. Feel good, help the environment (recycle) and build up more good will (you never know when it will help you).

Bit of side note but after trying to sell some old parts for once, I prefer to either give away free or sell at heavily discounted rate to friends. Don't want the hassle pre-sale, holding time between each potential sale or even post-sale issues.


----------



## skupples

makes sense, i typically do the same thing. I just sold my 1070 to my brother so he could upgrade from a 670... that I also sold him, years and years ago.


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like it's going to be a challenge to find a spare drive cage assembly for the M8, after all this talk I thought I might want to stock up on spare parts for it. only parts I could find were some 5.25 bay adapter mounts, which I am sure I could make work into holding at least a pair of 3.5" drives. With my media storage growing at the rate it is I need to start working on the M8 as a media/ file server soon - the case I'm using now has no more drive mounts available and I need to mount 3 more 2TB drives to add to the 3 that are already in that build.


----------



## iSpark

What is the legal ramification of someone making these sought after parts from a now defunct business?

Some of them could be made quite easily.

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Dont think there really could be any as the company is no more, and I'm not seeing Mod1PC picking up the torch as of yet


----------



## Aenra

DarthBaggins said:


> looks like it's going to be a challenge to find a spare drive cage assembly


While i hope i'll be proven wrong, truth is you took your sweet time


----------



## skupples

i just realized a major issue.

the case lab door clips are most definitely a "wearable item" that requires replacement after awhile, no matter how many times you carefully bend the tabs back in. 

I do agree these pieces could be pretty easily replicated in a 3D printer, but idk how pretty it would turn out. Matching stock colors too. This white is SO white.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> the case lab door clips are most definitely a "wearable item"


When the time comes, just mod it with a nice strong magnet. It's easy, it's frankly better (never a fan of their door mechanisms, the clip-on or the latching ones) and can be done without affecting external appearance.


----------



## skupples

haha, wow... that's so simple. N they're pretty cheep. You'd just take out the existing & glue them to the posts! The exact right ones, n you won't even need to remove/replace the male piece. 

Yes, the door clips are one of their less thought out designs.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Also those parts are definitely not custom - they were just regular hardware... easily purchased:


https://apexfasteners.com/fasteners/screw-machine-products/ball-studs-and-receptacles


But I agree that a magnetic fastener would be even better - or post/socket fasteners like are used when building speakers (grill fasteners). In most cases those are vibration damped which would aid in reducing fan noise in builds with high speed fans or many mechanical drives, etc.


----------



## skupples

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Also those parts are definitely not custom - they were just regular hardware... easily purchased:
> 
> 
> https://apexfasteners.com/fasteners/screw-machine-products/ball-studs-and-receptacles
> 
> 
> But I agree that a magnetic fastener would be even better - or post/socket fasteners like are used when building speakers (grill fasteners). In most cases those are vibration damped which would aid in reducing fan noise in builds with high speed fans or many mechanical drives, etc.


oh, that makes more sense. thx

i wouldn't mind a high quality plastic version, since the main issue is the clips getting stuck bent in over time / not holding, but they'd still be a part you'd have to replace every so many years. 

I think i'd just put a little bit of rubber cement or something to help decouple the magnet. I've never really had any panel specific vibration issues. or maybe I just don't notice them over my 40 AP15s. I rarely use my mic because people think I game from a machine shop when i queue up due to my office fan, office window AC, & two computers. (my office is a filled in car port, & they never routed the central AC to it - drafty & hot as hell)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

skupples said:


> oh, that makes more sense. thx
> 
> i wouldn't mind a high quality plastic version, since the main issue is the clips getting stuck bent in over time / not holding, but they'd still be a part you'd have to replace every so many years.
> 
> I think i'd just put a little bit of rubber cement or something to help decouple the magnet. I've never really had any panel specific vibration issues. or maybe I just don't notice them over my 40 AP15s. I rarely use my mic because people think I game from a machine shop when i queue up due to my office fan, office window AC, & two computers. (my office is a filled in car port, & they never routed the central AC to it - drafty & hot as hell)



LOL yeah, I don't think you'd notice. I'd go nuts in that environment. I can't say either of my offices are 'silent' but I try... even in my office at work I put up six insulated panels to deal with reflections when I listen to music or talk to people in my office. Even I know it's overkill, but as an audiophile I spend almost as much time tracking down weird resonances wherever I can as I do actually listening to music! Kinda like the amount of time spent building machines versus actually doing programming on them!


----------



## emsj86

I know this thread is kind of dead but figure I post some pictures of where my Caselabs SM8 is at now. Been through many different versions as I get bored quick. The window is tempered glass cut out more. Used the be quiets dark pro 900 tempered glass window that you c an buy separate for a cheap price of 35.00.


----------



## skupples

looks good,

anyone know of a way to test pumps outside of setting up a little out of case loop?


----------



## nezff

Wondering if anyone has done a white build inside a black m8? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsutter71

emsj86 said:


> I know this thread is kind of dead but figure I post some pictures of where my Caselabs SM8 is at now. Been through many different versions as I get bored quick. The window is tempered glass cut out more. Used the be quiets dark pro 900 tempered glass window that you c an buy separate for a cheap price of 35.00.


Beautiful case. Did you find any issues drilling into that luminous panel? I was to afraid to do that with mine so had to be creative.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Still a ways to go with my refresh for this year. This ol' SM8 has been through 3 full builds. Barely a scratch until I badly measured some inner panel holes to mount this Aqualis 880. I used some really nice black car wrap to cover my multitude of sins.  

Stuff is super tough and easier to clean than the powder coat actually. Still rather have pristine powder coat. The only change I need to make is the D5 top. Getting antsy though so if I don't make up my mind soon, it's staying for a few months.


----------



## skupples

looking good! I just put my meter in the same place, seemed like the best idea. 



I was just digging around in my closet n found an entire box full of random accessories (120.1 cover plates, pass through plates, flex bays, etc etc) but no SSD or HDD bays


----------



## Biggu

So Im going to be parting out my S3 build soon and probably be selling the caselabs s3 case. its black/ black with the 35mm extended top, stealth SSD mount and 5.25 bay drive. Any Ideas what I should ask for it?


----------



## skupples

you can always donate to the Skupples CaseLabs museum.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Biggu said:


> So Im going to be parting out my S3 build soon and probably be selling the caselabs s3 case. its black/ black with the 35mm extended top, stealth SSD mount and 5.25 bay drive. Any Ideas what I should ask for it?


I'd give you Tree Fiddy... And that's Tree Fiddy without a decimal between numbers... And I live in Ohio, like an hour north of you so you wouldn't even need to ship it lol.


----------



## Trimipramin

Hi Guys!  

My Name is Karsten, i´m 32 Years old and live in Germany and since February 18 i have an BH8 (sadly without the Manual.., any Idea where i can find one?). Its really an good Case (i personally prefere an horizontal Mainboard). Sadly Caselabs is shut down, so i have an Problem: I saw an Mercury S8S and i really want to have one. On Facebook is an Group with Caselabs-Enthusiasts, but no one has to sell one. On Ebay..forget it. And for reddit my English is too bad...so..have you any Idea where i can get one? Maybe someone here sell one? 

I´m really sorry when i fall into the house with the door like we say here in Germany, but maybe someone can help me. And sorry for the really bad introduction of myself, i´m not good with something like that. 

Cheers Guys!  

Here´s a Pic of my BH8:


Spoiler


----------



## Duality92

Any of you grab the SM8A's from Facebook yesterday?


----------



## Trimipramin

Damn, i wish i could. Caseprice was 999,99$. But the Shippingcost to Germany with FedEx was unbelievable f**** 780$! So..no. After a Night Sleep over this its okay, so i can keep searching for an s8s.


----------



## VelourFog

Anyone have a spare Caselabs case badge or know of where to get one made for cheap? My badge was thrown out by the vendor who powder coated my case. =(


----------



## Panther Al

Duality92 said:


> Any of you grab the SM8A's from Facebook yesterday?


Yep!

My list is now a SMA8-A, S8, and a BH2.


----------



## Aenra

Mod-One is basically the son, right?

I don't follow the err, 'modding' scene, if i've got this wrong, someone correct me please. Not of importance, mere curiosity.


----------



## VelourFog

Aenra said:


> Mod-One is basically the son, right?
> 
> I don't follow the err, 'modding' scene, if i've got this wrong, someone correct me please. Not of importance, mere curiosity.


I believe one of their employees was on 'loan' from Mod-One and was sent back near the end. I recall a Caselabs thank you message to someone if I recall.


----------



## Aenra

VelourFog said:


> I believe one of their employees was on 'loan' from Mod-One and was sent back near the end. I recall a Caselabs thank you message to someone if I recall.


Aah, i know the thread i think; will have a look, thank you


----------



## BleedOutCold

Duality92 said:


> Any of you grab the SM8A's from Facebook yesterday?


Ugh, what did I miss? I don't see anything on any of Mod-One's sites now.


----------



## Duality92

BleedOutCold said:


> Ugh, what did I miss? I don't see anything on any of Mod-One's sites now.


15 SMA8's appeared from a German distributor that didn't want his cases anymore so mod one sold them, all sold in 8 hours.


----------



## skupples

Trimipramin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My Name is Karsten, i´m 32 Years old and live in Germany and since February 18 i have an BH8 (sadly without the Manual.., any Idea where i can find one?). Its really an good Case (i personally prefere an horizontal Mainboard). Sadly Caselabs is shut down, so i have an Problem: I saw an Mercury S8S and i really want to have one. On Facebook is an Group with Caselabs-Enthusiasts, but no one has to sell one. On Ebay..forget it. And for reddit my English is too bad...so..have you any Idea where i can get one? Maybe someone here sell one?
> 
> I´m really sorry when i fall into the house with the door like we say here in Germany, but maybe someone can help me. And sorry for the really bad introduction of myself, i´m not good with something like that.
> 
> Cheers Guys!
> 
> Here´s a Pic of my BH8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


welcome to OCN. Wise decision to not follow through. I'm sure you'll be able to source one locally for less than double MSRP.


----------



## EKJake

Duality92 said:


> 15 SMA8's appeared from a German distributor that didn't want his cases anymore so mod one sold them, all sold in 8 hours.


I was INCREDIBLY tempted, myself. I already have something from CaseLabs, though that picked up as my "severance package" essentially. Only thing that stopped me from getting one.


----------



## BleedOutCold

Duality92 said:


> 15 SMA8's appeared from a German distributor that didn't want his cases anymore so mod one sold them, all sold in 8 hours.


Ah, nice. I'm still wondering what happened with that whole 'we're in talks to sell our existing inventory of parts/accessories to some online retailer' thing CL was talking about right after shutting down. I'd kill for a gunmetal SMA8-A main chamber floor plate.


----------



## iamjanco

Does anyone know if CFC formally filed for bankruptcy yet?


----------



## BleedOutCold

iamjanco said:


> Does anyone know if CFC formally filed for bankruptcy yet?


Haven't seen anything on PACER case locator yet.


----------



## iamjanco

BleedOutCold said:


> Haven't seen anything on PACER case locator yet.


Me neither.


----------



## Duality92

EKJake said:


> I was INCREDIBLY tempted, myself. I already have something from CaseLabs, though that picked up as my "severance package" essentially. Only thing that stopped me from getting one.


I was assuming you were the same Jake, but this confirms it


----------



## skupples

BleedOutCold said:


> Ah, nice. I'm still wondering what happened with that whole 'we're in talks to sell our existing inventory of parts/accessories to some online retailer' thing CL was talking about right after shutting down. I'd kill for a gunmetal SMA8-A main chamber floor plate.


their back inventory would consist of quite a bit more...

edited for grammar.


----------



## EKJake

skupples said:


> there back inventory would consist of quite a bit more...


This. I'm pretty certain just about everything that could be used on an order to fulfill a full case or accessories was shipped out.


----------



## shiokarai

15 cases appeared our of nowhere and sold ASAP yet many many people were left with paid orders NOT FULLFILLED. Way to go CaseLabs! And please don't give me this "it's not the same company" etc. etc. crap... Btw there were no German distributor with 15 leftover SMA8-A... I know because I am searching for any new CaseLabs cases since they went down.


----------



## EKJake

shiokarai said:


> 15 cases appeared our of nowhere and sold ASAP yet many many people were left with paid orders NOT FULLFILLED. Way to go CaseLabs! And please don't give me this "it's not the same company" etc. etc. crap... Btw there were no German distributor with 15 leftover SMA8-A... I know because I am searching for any new CaseLabs cases since they went down.


The German company had ordered the cases originally and decided they didn't want to pay for the VAT and shipping fees. The cases were bought in bulk form the German company by a separate company, Mod-One, that's unrelated to CaseLabs. So your issues with CaseLabs are completely separate with this transaction.


----------



## skupples

dispute transaction, n get your money back... That's a bit of a common thing when people HAMMER a small website. Specially at high costs, people put it in their cart, thinking they've reserved it by doing so, etc, & some systems don't account for that so well (or at all)


----------



## EKJake

skupples said:


> dispute transaction, n get your money back... That's a bit of a common thing when people HAMMER a small website. Specially at high costs, people put it in their cart, thinking they've reserved it by doing so, etc, & some systems don't account for that so well (or at all)


This. Talk to your card company or bank or whoever. Dispute the transaction.


----------



## iamjanco

Just a quick note that Mod-One supposedly bought out some Caselabs spare parts inventory belonging to a European company that didn't want to pay for shipping and customs to Europe. I imagine they could have been sitting on a pallet at what was the CaseLabs plant waiting on shipping arrangements, but that's just supposition. 

While it's not a huge selection of accessories/spare parts, if you've been needing something that you haven't been able to source, you might find it *here*..


----------



## BleedOutCold

EKJake said:


> The German company had ordered the cases originally and decided they didn't want to pay for the VAT and shipping fees. The cases were bought in bulk form the German company by a separate company, Mod-One, that's unrelated to CaseLabs. So your issues with CaseLabs are completely separate with this transaction.


So the 15 cases were still at CaseLabs when transferred to ModOne? I hope Mod-One was really, really sure title had in fact passed from CL to the German company well before  hit the fan at CaseLabs. If not (more accurately, if at all possible such that CL's eventual bankruptcy trustee feels fiduciary duty-bound to chase after the 'maybe not' argument)...oof.


----------



## iamjanco

BleedOutCold said:


> So the 15 cases were still at CaseLabs when transferred to ModOne? I hope Mod-One was really, really sure title had in fact passed from CL to the German company well before  hit the fan at CaseLabs. If not (more accurately, if at all possible such that CL's eventual bankruptcy trustee feels fiduciary duty-bound to chase after the 'maybe not' argument)...oof.


That hadn't escaped me either


----------



## Aenra

Made a thread in the Marketplace section, but just in case, am looking to buy the following two items:

- 280 flexbay
- double 280 S8 drop-in mount

(if you happen to have any other spares/accessories you might also be willing to part with, by all means PM and list them)


----------



## EKJake

iamjanco said:


> Just a quick note that Mod-One supposedly bought out some Caselabs spare parts inventory belonging to a European company that didn't want to pay for shipping and customs to Europe. I imagine they could have been sitting on a pallet at what was the CaseLabs plant waiting on shipping arrangements, but that's just supposition.
> 
> While it's not a huge selection of accessories/spare parts, if you've been needing something that you haven't been able to source, you might find it *here*..





BleedOutCold said:


> So the 15 cases were still at CaseLabs when transferred to ModOne? I hope Mod-One was really, really sure title had in fact passed from CL to the German company well before  hit the fan at CaseLabs. If not (more accurately, if at all possible such that CL's eventual bankruptcy trustee feels fiduciary duty-bound to chase after the 'maybe not' argument)...oof.


Basically what was stated. A retailer's order was fulfilled. The cases were purchased, however the cost of shipping and VAT made them rethink having the stock shipped to their location to actually be sold. Mod-One purchased the cases from the European retailer. So the cases belonged to the EU retailer and simply hadn't been shipped yet. Mod-One took possession of ownership directly from that retailer.


----------



## Aenra

I think the boys need a bit more suspense and you're simply ruining the mood Jake; conspiracies are never that simple, you should have known that.


----------



## BleedOutCold

Aenra said:


> I think the boys need a bit more suspense and you're simply ruining the mood Jake; *conspiracies* are never that simple, you should have known that.


Quite the inferential jump there, champ. I'm not out any money or missing anything I ordered from CL; they shipped the SMA8-A parts order I made right before they announced their closing, so the case can be reverted to as-new condition if I sell it. Hell, for making a computer case that somehow *appreciated* in value, I kinda have to thank them for going belly up.

If you think someone who practices law in the US noting a potential legal issue posed by the transaction described, without taking a position on what the right answer is or assigning blame or motive to anyone, is conspiracy-mongering...shrug. I'd tell you to get a cognitive function assessment, but I'm not a doctor.


----------



## iamjanco

BleedOutCold said:


> Quite the inferential jump there, champ. I'm not out any money or missing anything I ordered from CL; they shipped the SMA8-A parts order I made right before they announced their closing, so the case can be reverted to as-new condition if I sell it. Hell, for making a computer case that somehow *appreciated* in value, I kinda have to thank them for going belly up.
> 
> If you think someone who practices law in the US noting a potential legal issue posed by the transaction described, without taking a position on what the right answer is or assigning blame or motive to anyone, is conspiracy-mongering...shrug. I'd tell you to get a cognitive function assessment, but I'm not a doctor.


Chuckle, now I have a better grasp of the last comment you shared with me about Pacer


----------



## Aenra

BleedOutCold said:


> champ


Ouch! The minute you get angry, you all sound the same! I swear it's champ or bud every time!

Having a thin skin is not conducive to participating in internet forums discussions. Advice away? Relax, it's a joke; as is more than evident, it's one you took a touch too personally, but a joke nonetheless.
People have been at it for months on end and it's still ongoing.. the very least you (that is you, figuratively) "deserve" is a humorous mention; be it to your approval, or otherwise that is.

Deep breaths, enjoy the scenery, feed the ducks. Or wear the tin foil hat, that's fine too. I do as well occasionally


----------



## BleedOutCold

Aenra said:


> Ouch! The minute you get angry, you all sound the same! I swear it's champ or bud every time!
> 
> Having a thin skin is not conducive to participating in internet forums discussions. Advice away? Relax, it's a joke; as is more than evident, it's one you took a touch too personally, but a joke nonetheless.
> People have been at it for months on end and it's still ongoing.. the very least you (that is you, figuratively) "deserve" is a humorous mention; be it to your approval, or otherwise that is.
> 
> Deep breaths, enjoy the scenery, feed the ducks. Or wear the tin foil hat, that's fine too. I do as well occasionally


Bless your heart


----------



## Panther Al

It's here!

Not the exact configuration I would have ordered - but all things considered very pleased indeed to finally have one of CaseLabs Flagship Cases.

That said - anyone have a SMA8-A 560/480 side mount bracket so I can get one for both sides of the lower section?


----------



## Aenra

Panther Al said:


> It's here!
> 
> Not the exact configuration I would have ordered - but all things considered very pleased indeed to finally have one of CaseLabs Flagship Cases.
> 
> That said - anyone have a SMA8-A 560/480 side mount bracket so I can get one for both sides of the lower section?


Enjoy it 

As to the latter, i was told that in their latest youtube show off, sorry.. i meant "build", Singularity Computers mention their CnCing custom rad mounts for Caselabs cases?
Now have checked and found nothing on their website yet, but unless i've been misinformed, that's probably 'cause they're still in the making; some hope there at least.


----------



## iSpark

Panther Al said:


> It's here!
> 
> Not the exact configuration I would have ordered - but all things considered very pleased indeed to finally have one of CaseLabs Flagship Cases.
> 
> That said - anyone have a SMA8-A 560/480 side mount bracket so I can get one for both sides of the lower section?


Congrats on your caselabs case!




Aenra said:


> Enjoy it
> 
> As to the latter, i was told that in their latest youtube show off, sorry.. i meant "build", Singularity Computers mention their CnCing custom rad mounts for Caselabs cases?
> Now have checked and found nothing on their website yet, but unless i've been misinformed, that's probably 'cause they're still in the making; some hope there at least.


I heard that too in one of there moving picture sessions.
Also, is this why so many supply houses are ALWAYS out of stock of Bitspower fittings? All those "youtubers" hoarding them. It's one reason I went with Barrow fittings, because no one had any Bitspower Silver Shinnies.


----------



## VladimirAG

Sorry... wrong thread :/


----------



## Aenra

VladimirAG said:


> Sorry... wrong thread :/


Не вопрос


----------



## searpinski

Panther Al said:


> It's here!
> 
> Not the exact configuration I would have ordered - but all things considered very pleased indeed to finally have one of CaseLabs Flagship Cases.
> 
> That said - anyone have a SMA8-A 560/480 side mount bracket so I can get one for both sides of the lower section?


Where would you put your power supply with two large rads down there?


----------



## Panther Al

searpinski said:


> Where would you put your power supply with two large rads down there?


One side would have a 480, but the other would have no issues fitting a 240.


----------



## Dagamus NM

iSpark said:


> Also, is this why so many supply houses are ALWAYS out of stock of Bitspower fittings? All those "youtubers" hoarding them. It's one reason I went with Barrow fittings, because no one had any Bitspower Silver Shinnies.


Or maybe people hoard them because they are often out of stock. I may or may not be guilty of hoarding such things, caselabs parts too.


----------



## Kold

Hi everyone. 

I'm trying to get my hands on a "Top Chassis Mount Drop-in 120.2/140.2" for the Mercury S3. I will pay good money if you have one you're willing to part ways with. 

Also, I'm looking into having Protocase create one for me, but I need someone to get me exact specifications of it. If you'd be willing to help with that, I'll be happy PayPal over some "Thank you" funds. 

Thanks.


----------



## EKJake

Aenra said:


> Enjoy it
> 
> As to the latter, i was told that in their latest youtube show off, sorry.. i meant "build", Singularity Computers mention their CnCing custom rad mounts for Caselabs cases?
> Now have checked and found nothing on their website yet, but unless i've been misinformed, that's probably 'cause they're still in the making; some hope there at least.


From what I heard, the SC mounts are for their own clients only. So nothing made to be sold as a standalone piece.


----------



## shiokarai

EKJake said:


> From what I heard, the SC mounts are for their own clients only. So nothing made to be sold as a standalone piece.


Shame, as they would certainly make good money with some spare CaseLabs parts, the market is there


----------



## Kold

shiokarai said:


> EKJake said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard, the SC mounts are for their own clients only. So nothing made to be sold as a standalone piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame, as they would certainly make good money with some spare CaseLabs parts, the market is there
Click to expand...

It really is. I've been scouring the internet for a single part. It's definitely an exercise in patience.


----------



## Panther Al

EKJake said:


> From what I heard, the SC mounts are for their own clients only. So nothing made to be sold as a standalone piece.


Actually, may be in luck:

https://www.singularitycomputers.com/shop/case-components/sma8-560mm-radiator-mount/

No sign of a 480 version, and it is for the non-A version, but still.


----------



## skupples

amazon(US) still had some random radiator mounts listed last week.


----------



## Kold

Yeah I saw those on Amazon and actually purchased the S5 top mount to see if I can rig it to fit in the S3.


----------



## ggalaxyy

Hello guys!

I just bought an M8 case, and I'm currently looking for a flat roof. Any idea on where to search for one? I do have an extended roof I could trade for.


----------



## shiokarai

The thing is, Singularity Computers is ours best bet to take the torch from CaseLabs and make some spare parts for cases... maybe with the help from the former CaseLabs people - one can dream


----------



## skupples

just checked out his site for the first time in many many years, he's been busy. Still seems like a rather small shop operation though. =\


----------



## jura11

ggalaxyy said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just bought an M8 case, and I'm currently looking for a flat roof. Any idea on where to search for one? I do have an extended roof I could trade for.


Hi there 

Not sure where are you located? If you in EU then this should be easy to send

I have M8 as well like you are and I have spare normal flat top which I don't think I will be using

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## EKJake

Panther Al said:


> Actually, may be in luck:
> 
> https://www.singularitycomputers.com/shop/case-components/sma8-560mm-radiator-mount/
> 
> No sign of a 480 version, and it is for the non-A version, but still.


Yep, just saw an announcement from them...yesterday I think it was? Hopefully more gets added later.


----------



## Panther Al

Well, was gonna leave it in it's box, but couldn't resist...


----------



## skingun

I love the S8. Horizontal heaven.


----------



## skupples

great things coming! wooooot. 

I always wanted to get my horizontal build on, & I really don't wanna give my money to ThermalTAKE they take yo heat. Just ask Mayhem's.

I really wanted to get the dual system, double wide STH10, but that's probably a pipe dream now


----------



## sdmf74

Subbed


----------



## Aenra

Humble reminder about my looking to buy the following:

- 1x 280 flexbay
- 1x double 280 drop-in mount for the S8

(and due apologies)


----------



## Kold

So.. I want to show you guys what I've done lol. 

My particular S3 that I purchased from Reddit came with a top window instead of radiator support. I was just so excited to get my hands on another S3 after selling mine the year before. I didn't care at the time. 

I found an S5 drop-in top and purchased that with the intention of cutting it to fit.

Here's where I'm at so far. It looks pretty bad, but I'm going to sand it down and drill a couple holes to secure it.


----------



## skupples

its no fun until you start dremmeling


----------



## Kold

Alright y'all. Just finished. It looks great imo with the cover on. Can't see all the cut edges. I'll spray paint it matte white next weekend and install the rad for my CPU. 

Also, I may have a line on a brand new black S3. So I'm hoping to purchase that as well. Fingers crossed. 

Next on the list will be custom tinted glass side panels for the left and right. Acrylic leaves so many scratches..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really would love to find an S3 for a good price, just to swap my little Lian-Li PC-Q07 build into something w/ more breathing room.


----------



## Kold

Here's with a 240 up top.

I think the only thing close in design to the S3 is that ITX case Thermaltake makes. What a shock, right?


----------



## DarthBaggins

you mean the copy from Tt, lol... still gets me that CL went under, but I'm glad to see Mick from Mayhems taking the fight to Tt for trying to do the same thing to them.


----------



## Kold

Yeah Thermaltake are a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## bustah

Any one have the following spare parts that they are willing to sell?

3x Flex-Bay 120.1 (120mm) Fan/Radiator Mount

2x Flex-Bay Cover - Single Ventilated


----------



## Kold

Just wanted to share this here. Scorptec is a company based in Australia. They have a few Caselabs cases left in stock. It took a bit of effort, but they allowed me to have this brand new black S3 shipped to the USA via a third party.


----------



## Aenra

I cannot possibly understand why anyone would waste such a fortune (original cost, plus half a planet across shipping plus customs) for an S3, but if you're happy, well.. that's all that matters


----------



## Kold

The exchange rate is what made the difference. And yup, I'm very happy.

Edit: I do want to clarify a bit. I think you’re thinking those are USD prices. I paid $439au + $140au. $579au to USD was just over $410usd. There were no customs charges on my end.

So, technically more expensive than when you could buy it from Caselabs, but not by much and it will be a very long time before another company builds cases with such amazing build quality, attention to detail and durable powder coating.


----------



## skupples

I'd love to add a mini caselab, n enter the "collection" club


----------



## Kold

Yes, def. man!

I'm looking for one more case now, lol. The Bullet BH2.


----------



## IT Diva

Not letting my S3 go . . . .


----------



## EKJake

I figured I would finally show off my parting gifts for the time I spent working with CaseLabs. Both of these cases are a little special and I couldn't be more excited for the projects I have planned with them.


----------



## iamjanco

IT Diva said:


> Not letting my S3 go . . . .


Hey stranger, how ya been? Long time no see. 



EKJake said:


> I figured I would finally show off my parting gifts for the time I spent working with CaseLabs. Both of these cases are a little special and I couldn't be more excited for the projects I have planned with them.


Is that an SMA-8A on the right?


----------



## EKJake

iamjanco said:


> EKJake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I would finally show off my parting gifts for the time I spent working with CaseLabs. Both of these cases are a little special and I couldn't be more excited for the projects I have planned with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an SMA-8A on the right?
Click to expand...

Nope! Neither of the cases are SMA8-A's 😉


----------



## skupples

STH10 & fam  

 left STH10 glass door off fora month, damn thing warped. Trying to warp it back now.


----------



## EKJake

skupples said:


> STH10 & fam /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif left STH10 glass door off fora month, damn thing warped. Trying to warp it back now.


You may be able to try and install the door and press it into place and lock it down to help fix the warp.


----------



## skupples

EKJake said:


> You may be able to try and install the door and press it into place and lock it down to help fix the warp.


hmmmm, I was thinking about using books & blocks, out on the workbench. 

For those wondering, this is the XXL window door, I highly doubt the normal window, or non window panel would ever warp like this. It's incredibly minor, but enough to have a 2-3mm hangover, over the bottom grill.


----------



## EKJake

That may work as well.


----------



## BleedOutCold

EKJake said:


> I figured I would finally show off my parting gifts for the time I spent working with CaseLabs. Both of these cases are a little special and I couldn't be more excited for the projects I have planned with them.


Is that the SMA8-X prototype?


----------



## skupples

BleedOutCold said:


> Is that the SMA8-X prototype?


someone already asked. They're Magnum series, STH10, n TH10 (or whatever the skinnier shorter STH10 was called.)


----------



## EKJake

BleedOutCold said:


> Is that the SMA8-X prototype?


You're the first one to figure out what it is.


----------



## skupples

that's what the shorty is eh? was sitting here trying to find a picture that matched properly.

ahh, i see it now. It's even skinnier.


----------



## EKJake

skupples said:


> that's what the shorty is eh? was sitting here trying to find a picture that matched properly.
> 
> ahh, i see it now. It's even skinnier.


The short one is an SMA8. Though it's a bit special for its history.

The taller one beside it is the SMA8-X Prototype.


----------



## Barefooter

EKJake said:


> The short one is an SMA8. Though it's a bit special for its history.
> 
> The taller one beside it is the SMA8-X Prototype.


I'm sooo jealous


----------



## EKJake

Barefooter said:


> I'm sooo jealous


I definitely feel honored for receiving it. It was basically as thanks for the help and work I did, but it's more than I could've asked for. I've got a pretty extensive project planned for it hoping I can do it justice. Obviously it has to have all 3 of the 560mm rads mentioned it can support.


----------



## Barefooter

I'm sure your work deserved those cases!

I hope you plan to do a build log for it!


----------



## EKJake

Barefooter said:


> I'm sure your work deserved those cases!
> 
> I hope you plan to do a build log for it!


Absolutely. Pretty sure that's mandatory. I think everyone will get a kick out of the build theme. I hope to unveil that about a month from now when the project has officially begun.


----------



## Panther Al

EKJake said:


> Absolutely. Pretty sure that's mandatory. I think everyone will get a kick out of the build theme. I hope to unveil that about a month from now when the project has officially begun.



Now that things are all said and done, what was the story with the Gemini? (If I recall the name right) What was that going to be?


----------



## EKJake

Panther Al said:


> Now that things are all said and done, what was the story with the Gemini? (If I recall the name right) What was that going to be?


I actually have NO idea about that one. I'm not sure if it was a potential update to the Mercury or Merlin series or a Nova reboot or what. I never really asked about it. By the end of it, it may have been more of an abstract design style to be applied across all future updates/revisions rather than a specific case for all I know.


----------



## BleedOutCold

EKJake said:


> You're the first one to figure out what it is.


Nice score - I am officially very jealous :thumb: Looking forward to the build log.


----------



## EKJake

BleedOutCold said:


> Nice score - I am officially very jealous :thumb: Looking forward to the build log.


I'm definitely very lucky to get my hands on it. I can't wait to see it in person.

I'll be very curious to see everyone's reaction to the build theme.


----------



## skupples

EKJake said:


> The short one is an SMA8. Though it's a bit special for its history.
> 
> The taller one beside it is the SMA8-X Prototype.


now i'm even more confused. Looks like my STH10 from afar. gonna have to go refresh my memory... looks like the top & bottom are "reversed" from the STH10, but that could just be the angle. 

*removes foot from mouth, three times*


----------



## EKJake

skupples said:


> now i'm even more confused. Looks like my STH10 from afar. gonna have to go refresh my memory... looks like the top & bottom are "reversed" from the STH10, but that could just be the angle.
> 
> *removes foot from mouth, three times*


The SMA8-X is the update of the STH10 and has some slight changes.


----------



## skupples

huzzah!


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Hey everyone, can someone tell me if the front panel IO (usb-c, audio and usb 3.0) of the SMA8-A will fit the SM8?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## M-oll

EKJake said:


> I figured I would finally show off my parting gifts for the time I spent working with CaseLabs. Both of these cases are a little special and I couldn't be more excited for the projects I have planned with them.


Oooh, that grey color is nice. What is it called?


----------



## EKJake

M-oll said:


> Oooh, that grey color is nice. What is it called?


The lighter gray of the small one?


----------



## M-oll

EKJake said:


> The lighter gray of the small one?


Yes.


----------



## skupples

can someone remind me who sells the door clips? I don't have the time to mod in a magnetic solution, & I'm sooooo tired of doors randomly opening, & panels randomly coming off, n it appears I've ran out of the original stock I had in my misc. stash.

I've had painter's tape wrapped around the top, middle, & bottom for the last month cuz I keep having to move it.


----------



## EKJake

M-oll said:


> Yes.


Not positive. It's a custom unit: "dark gray metallic outside and white pearl inside"

Here's a link to thread it was featured in: https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...custom-sma8-x99-tri-sli-16tb-workstation.html


----------



## shiokarai

The "original" STH10 will fit 560 rads in the top chamber just fine ;-) And without modifying anything! It's a tight fit, to be sure, and you need to assembly rad and fans in the case, not as a separate unit - but it fits. I was running them like this - 2 x HardwareLabs SR-2 560 up top and one down  BUT it's a sad thing their revamp of STH10 didn't materialise after all.


----------



## skupples

shiokarai said:


> The "original" STH10 will fit 560 rads in the top chamber just fine ;-) And without modifying anything! It's a tight fit, to be sure, and you need to assembly rad and fans in the case, not as a separate unit - but it fits. I was running them like this - 2 x HardwareLabs SR-2 560 up top and one down  BUT it's a sad thing their revamp of STH10 didn't materialise after all.


yeap, it's definitely a squeeze. I decided I'd only stick 560s in the bottom after doing a mockup, mostly due to my obsession with using at least 45mm thick radiators. That then leaves the top chamber for the nerve center, PSUs, aquaero, etc.


----------



## M-oll

EKJake said:


> Not positive. It's a custom unit: "dark gray metallic outside and white pearl inside"
> 
> Here's a link to thread it was featured in: https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...custom-sma8-x99-tri-sli-16tb-workstation.html


Thanks, I'll check it out. Thought it was a nice color, almost reminds me of the color of my old case.


----------



## BleedOutCold

EKJake said:


> Not positive. It's a custom unit: "dark gray metallic outside and white pearl inside"
> 
> Here's a link to thread it was featured in: https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...custom-sma8-x99-tri-sli-16tb-workstation.html


So it's the original Zeus...any idea what became of Zeus 2.0? That SMA8-A is what prompted me to order one and inspired my current rig's layout...hope it's out there somewhere looking cool (though I suspect the swiftec malestrom v.1s have probably cracked up by now).


----------



## skupples

err mrr grrrd, i used one of those. That tiny reservoir was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO overkilled by the 2x PWM DDCs.


----------



## DVH2015

shiokarai said:


> The "original" STH10 will fit 560 rads in the top chamber just fine 😉 And without modifying anything! It's a tight fit, to be sure, and you need to assembly rad and fans in the case, not as a separate unit - but it fits. I was running them like this - 2 x HardwareLabs SR-2 560 up top and one down 🙂 BUT it's a sad thing their revamp of STH10 didn't materialise after all.


Hi,

I bought a sth10 new (it was assembled but never used) from a previous user. He bought it during 2014. Is it ”original” one?

I was thinking about to put 2x 560 sr2 multiport up there. (I prefer not to go for 480s) Do you think they will fit? As I understand only minor mod needs to be done to the mounting brackets?
Did you use the older sr2 rads or newer with mp?

Psu in the lower chamber.


----------



## skupples

My current layout has PSU up top, + 1x 480 up top, 2x in the bottom, 1x up front. This is the opposite of my last build out, & is MUCH MORE LOGICAL and easy to work with, as having the PSU & nerve center in the bottom makes servicing, & cable management a major PITA.


----------



## DVH2015

skupples said:


> My current layout has PSU up top, + 1x 480 up top, 2x in the bottom, 1x up front. This is the opposite of my last build out, & is MUCH MORE LOGICAL and easy to work with, as having the PSU & nerve center in the bottom makes servicing, & cable management a major PITA.


When planning for the build I did start out with PSU in the upper chamber but found that the ek dual revo pump would occupy some space in the main chamber if I put it there, and more important it does not look nice.

I then decided to put the dual pump in the lower chamber which occupy some space on one side and since that side is ”lost” (ie no full 560 rad can go there) so why not put the PSU on same side to free up some space on the upper chamber for two quad rads. 

It looks good and the rig is cooled with 3x 480 rads. But I would like to change to 2x 560 rads up, 1x 560 rad lower, and maybe 1x 280 rad front for max. cooling capacity.

The rig is putting out almost 900w during gaming.


----------



## skupples

What're you gonna do with all the empty space to the right of the board if your pumps are gonna be in one of the compartments? 

also, i know you said you don't like 480 radiators for some reason, but they fit like a dream in the front, & only needs the 120.2 adapter to be secure.


----------



## Shawnb99

I so wish I grabbed a STH10 when I had the chance. M8 with pedestal is just too small.

The extra space lengthwise makes a huge difference in options.


----------



## skupples

yea, i regret not getting the double wide magnum when i had the chance


----------



## Shawnb99

Not getting a TX10 is my biggest regret.
The things I could do with that.....


----------



## DVH2015

Yeah, I have been hunting for months for these fantastic cases. Glad I found two at last. A STH10 and a used condition SMH10.

Regarding fan side, I prefer 140 mm noise wise (okay, it’s my own opinion, no offense to those who go for 120 mm).

I only have one 140.4 side mounting bracket from the earlier buy SMH10 with 3x 120.1 flex bay. STH10 came with three 120.4 brackets and a 140.3 flexbay. Managed to grab another 2x 140.1 and 1x 140.2 flexbay and using them instead.

Some weeks ago I made a model and drawings for a side 140.4 bracket, which I tried to include the mod that needs to be done on the bracket for mounting up on sidetop based on info from users on the net.

Gave the original 140.4 side mount and drawings to a small local manufacturer for a prototype to begin with. I think the bracket will be made in 1 - 2 mm steel (prefer alu but better than nothing). I should have it in hand next week. I did all this before I found the STH10 therefore I didn’t have a chance to test-mounting the original side mount on side top on the STH10.

Running two reservoirs in parallel and I like having alot of space between front bay and the res.


----------



## shiokarai

DVH2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a sth10 new (it was assembled but never used) from a previous user. He bought it during 2014. Is it ”original” one?
> 
> I was thinking about to put 2x 560 sr2 multiport up there. (I prefer not to go for 480s) Do you think they will fit? As I understand only minor mod needs to be done to the mounting brackets?
> Did you use the older sr2 rads or newer with mp?
> 
> Psu in the lower chamber.


Yeah, it's the "original" one, and yes, 2 x 560 up top will fit without mount modifications (it's a really tight fit). I've managed to get there with 2 x 560 SR-2 MP versions, albeit I've modified the second SR-2 MP (I've sanded down port facing down as otherwise it won't fit ). With another rad - no problem I assume.

(somehow pics are all upside-down/wrong orientation - ?!?!?)


----------



## DVH2015

shiokarai said:


> Yeah, it's the "original" one, and yes, 2 x 560 up top will fit without mount modifications (it's a really tight fit). I've managed to get there with 2 x 560 SR-2 MP versions, albeit I've modified the second SR-2 MP (I've sanded down port facing down as otherwise it won't fit ). With another rad - no problem I assume.
> 
> (somehow pics are all upside-down/wrong orientation - ?!?!?)


Thanks, that answers alot of my questions. Maybe I can go with 2x Nemesis GTX 560 and skip the sand down the port facing down. Only thing that bothers me with those Nemesis GTX 560 is the water flow restriction compared to the SR-2.

One more question:
I don't see any fan at the front flex bay facing the upper chamber? Can you see if it will work or not? Would like some support with fresh air (filtered) entering the chamber.


----------



## Trimipramin

Hi Guys  

Sry that you have not heard anything from me for so long...much work. But: I Have finally found an S8S!
Sadly it has some Scratches on the Top-Part, i hope the old Owner can find an replacement for it. Anyway: Can you please tell me where i can find normal (rubber) Feet for it? I have the Casters, but for placing it on the Table i think the Casters are not the best Solution..

The Pre-Owner forget to send me the HDD-Cage (the case of the BH8 is not compatible i guess?) and the PCIE-Slots, hopefully he will send me the right Color. 

Another Question: I know its nearly impossible to find, but maybe someone know where i can get the Sidedoors of the Pic on Attechment. I have the XL, but i dont want to see anything from the lower Part.

So..yeah finally i have one, but many Things are to do. I really hope someday all is good.  

(sry for bad English..)


----------



## shiokarai

DVH2015 said:


> Thanks, that answers alot of my questions. Maybe I can go with 2x Nemesis GTX 560 and skip the sand down the port facing down. Only thing that bothers me with those Nemesis GTX 560 is the water flow restriction compared to the SR-2.
> 
> One more question:
> I don't see any fan at the front flex bay facing the upper chamber? Can you see if it will work or not? Would like some support with fresh air (filtered) entering the chamber.


Would be really difficult with a fan up there, at least with a 560 SR-2 MP. Also, I wouldn't want the fan to disrupt the air flowing from left to right.


----------



## Shawnb99

Installing dual 360 rads in my M8 pedestal is it better with both as intake or should one be exhaust, would adding an intake fan to the flex bay change the optimal layout?


----------



## Aenra

I've an S8, so i believe yours is a bit roomier? Even so however, the problem with dual rads is maintenance.. how/where from is your blower gonna reach inside? 'Cause ideally, you'd kinda want it to. Give it a year or so of your blowing them from the outside alone, then take everything apart; you'll be.. rather surprised with what you'll find inside 
Unless of course that's not a consideration for you at all, in which case:

- for components, it's obviously better if both rads are intake; both will be drawing ambient temp air, so all the better.
- for the system as a whole, the very opposite; you'll be dumping all the heat coming out from two 360s inside the chassis; was never a fan (pun!) of air recycling, but.. you'd be neither the first nor the last to go about it that way ^^
- And needless to say, with one intake and one outtake? The outtake one will have a diminished performance, as it will be sucking in all the warm air your intake's spewing. I know people do it, but for the life of me, i never would tbh. Waste of money right there.

As to the single intake fan in the pedestal's front, i wouldn't bother honestly, regardless of which config you go with. Just extra noise and setup complexity.

* P.S. This is why i bought two pedestals for my S8, so i could escape your dilemma. I use one 360 in each pedestal floor, same side. On the opposite one, got pump above (so that draining is easy since there's only the one rad on the bottom floor), HDDs below. And i can reach everything.
** In your shoes, i'd put one radiator in the pedestal, second one inside the main chassis; third and fourth too if you have them; just the one in the ped though. You paid all that money for this case.. might as well go about it the right way. Again, just an opinion.


----------



## Talon720

Shawnb99 said:


> Installing dual 360 rads in my M8 pedestal is it better with both as intake or should one be exhaust, would adding an intake fan to the flex bay change the optimal layout?


 You want all your rads as intake always so you get the coldest air. I mean i suppose if that intake fan could supply enough cold air inside to the rads exhaust may work, but id still do intake on the rads


----------



## jura11

Shawnb99 said:


> Installing dual 360 rads in my M8 pedestal is it better with both as intake or should one be exhaust, would adding an intake fan to the flex bay change the optimal layout?


Hi there 

Personally I've both radiator fans on my M8 pedestal as intake and planned add to flex bay fan as well as exhaust

Probably will do that, other option is put 140mm fan at back of M8 pedestal which I have run previously 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Trimipramin said:


> Hi Guys /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Sry that you have not heard anything from me for so long...much work. But: I Have finally found an S8S!
> Sadly it has some Scratches on the Top-Part, i hope the old Owner can find an replacement for it. Anyway: Can you please tell me where i can find normal (rubber) Feet for it? I have the Casters, but for placing it on the Table i think the Casters are not the best Solution..
> 
> The Pre-Owner forget to send me the HDD-Cage (the case of the BH8 is not compatible i guess?) and the PCIE-Slots, hopefully he will send me the right Color.
> 
> Another Question: I know its nearly impossible to find, but maybe someone know where i can get the Sidedoors of the Pic on Attechment. I have the XL, but i dont want to see anything from the lower Part.
> 
> So..yeah finally i have one, but many Things are to do. I really hope someday all is good. /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> (sry for bad English..)


I might have a solid sidedoor that am would trade for your XL sidedoor. But, am working all day, i have to get back to you tomorrow. Where are you located?


----------



## Trimipramin

T3MP3R3D said:


> I might have a solid sidedoor that am would trade for your XL sidedoor. But, am working all day, i have to get back to you tomorrow. Where are you located?


Thanks for your Comment!  Sadly the Solid Door is not my Taste. I´m looking for Window/Ventilated or Standard Window. But i will keep you in Mind, if i cant find one, okay?

I´m located in Germany.


----------



## Aenra

On a different topic, has anyone found any USB 3.1 gen1/USB 3.2 gen2 'kit'? You know, the 10GB bandwidth, red colour-coded type? 
Am looking for one with type A slots _specifically_, but haven't found anything yet.
To be clear, am not looking to replace the entire front I/O, only the actual headers in the default I/O. Which is why i was also not interested in CL's "upgrade kit" (coming straight from Silverstone).

The "original" 3.0 (also from Silverstone) that CL used is easy to mod, it just has the headers glued to it, they can easily be replaced without need of extra work. I just haven't found anything.. you know, comprising of both headers and cables. Am willing to do the research (which goes where) and the soldering myself, but even then, still to find anything, just wouldn't know if i had the right parts as it were.
Easy to find type C headers on their own, those i've seen; but type A?

Anyone can point me someplace, please do.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Aenra said:


> On a different topic, has anyone found any USB 3.1 gen1/USB 3.2 gen2 'kit'? You know, the 10GB bandwidth, red colour-coded type?
> Am looking for one with type A slots _specifically_, but haven't found anything yet.
> To be clear, am not looking to replace the entire front I/O, only the actual headers in the default I/O. Which is why i was also not interested in CL's "upgrade kit" (coming straight from Silverstone).
> 
> The "original" 3.0 (also from Silverstone) that CL used is easy to mod, it just has the headers glued to it, they can easily be replaced without need of extra work. I just haven't found anything.. you know, comprising of both headers and cables. Am willing to do the research (which goes where) and the soldering myself, but even then, still to find anything, just wouldn't know if i had the right parts as it were.
> Easy to find type C headers on their own, those i've seen; but type A?
> 
> Anyone can point me someplace, please do.


Am looking for front panel with type c to replace the original front on the S8s or the SM8. Do you happens to know where or how i can do get it? You know like the one on the SMA8-A


----------



## Aenra

T3MP3R3D said:


> Am looking for front panel with type c to replace the original front on the S8s or the SM8. Do you happens to know where or how i can do get it? You know like the one on the SMA8-A


Well the cosmic irony in as far as you may be concerned is that it was offered by Silverstone as a standalone, it wasn't some Caselabs exclusive thing. Once upon a time, one could find it here on its own:
https://silverstonetek.com/product_access.php?tno=6&area=en
As you may have guessed by my usage of past tense, it's no longer available.. don't ask me why. Had purposely checked after CL's store went down, just out of curiosity, and it was still listed; just.. not anymore.

You'll need to google am afraid.


----------



## EKJake

BleedOutCold said:


> So it's the original Zeus...any idea what became of Zeus 2.0? That SMA8-A is what prompted me to order one and inspired my current rig's layout...hope it's out there somewhere looking cool (though I suspect the swiftec malestrom v.1s have probably cracked up by now).




I actually ended up with the original Zeus case because Jim was keeping 2.0. AFAIK, he plans to keep the case permanently. No idea if the reservoirs have held up or were replaced though.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Trimipramin said:


> Thanks for your Comment!  Sadly the Solid Door is not my Taste. I´m looking for Window/Ventilated or Standard Window. But i will keep you in Mind, if i cant find one, okay?
> 
> I´m located in Germany.


Did you say your looking for window with ventilated or standard? For S8 or M8?


----------



## BleedOutCold

EKJake said:


> I actually ended up with the original Zeus case because Jim was keeping 2.0. AFAIK, he plans to keep the case permanently.


Makes sense to me, I feel the same way about my SMA8-A. Though when I heard CL was closing I ran out and snagged a cheap but clean S5...just in case I have an urge to downgrade to a more reasonably sized rig.


----------



## Iceman2733

BleedOutCold said:


> Makes sense to me, I feel the same way about my SMA8-A. Though when I heard CL was closing I ran out and snagged a cheap but clean S5...just in case I have an urge to downgrade to a more reasonably sized rig.


You lucky person!! I am now wishing I did the same thing, I have an SMA8 and have been wanting to downsize my case since I have went away from SLI. After owning a Caselabs it seems all other cases fall short, still can't believe they went out of business.


----------



## skupples

They're just hibernating


----------



## Aenra

I really hope they are.. but you have to admit the chances of that are rather minimal.
Not to mention that had they been, nothing easier than the odd post or two here, keep the interest going as it were; and the customer attachment come to that.

Really do hope they come back though. And that they're doing O.K., financially that is.


----------



## iamjanco

While I'd love to see them making cases and spares again, I suspect that if they wanted to do so they'd be facing a number of hostile, earlier customers who lost funds because of the delays that kept occurring toward the end, which in-turn exceeded banking charge-back time-frames. Fortunately, that doesn't apply in my case, though it might have had I ordered an SMA8-A.

Still nothing in *Pacer* as far as bankruptcy proceedings are concerned, but a few of us continue to monitor the dockets.


----------



## Aenra

Point, but the truth? No one cares about a few angry customers; you'll find them everywhere, they're a given. What's of import is the profit estimates, the sustainability, etc. etc. You think you can run it again, you will and never mind a minority, no matter how vocal. It's just ethics to us, but it's food on the table for them. No comparison.
(nothing wrong with ethics and yes, some few did get the middle finger and they didn't deserve to, but.. just being honest here. Ethics are nice to have, but a full stomach comes first, always did)

As to the bankruptcy.. on its own it doesn't say much; maybe Jim (or whoever else has all the papers in his name) found a way to dodge it, maybe it never really was that bad; you can use the term as an accountant would, in which case, this is legally and technically imminent, or you can use it like an individual might, ie when fearing it is inevitable and steps need be taken _now_.
Was never so sure it was the former, had never seen any signs to give me said assurance.
There are many ways to be a "professional", many facets to everything, different levels of familiarisation. Am saying this last before someone adds negative connotations by default, ie concludes that "they lied"; not necessarily.
Also, i don't know how it works in the land of greasy burgers and motorised chairs for the obese, but filing for bankruptcy is not as simple as one may think. Depending on what's linked with what and how it's all been set up, it may be that it's simply not an option; there can be contingencies that would absolve you (or whatever the accurate legal slang is for this) from debts, or from certain debts to be exact, but these only apply for, again, certain types of businesses; usually the (much) larger ones or those falling under special purview; if you don't fall under them, bankruptcy is a whole new different meaning for you. Secondly, i've seen that Canoga Park address in the son's business as well; could simply be he 'absorbed' (again, whatever the term is) some of the debt, if only so as to keep himself going/keep the parents afloat as it were/keep the warehouse so as to keep having the CnC machines (they do take space); ergo, again, no California Fabrication bankruptcy filing.

So filing or not having filed means nothing given what we know. Take it from a fellow bankrupt professional. The officially bankrupt kind too ^^

BTW, i'm not saying all this out of hope they return (this is secondary and irrelevant to the above) either; am saying all this because perhaps it'd be.. 'healthier'(?) if you let go of the witch/detective hunt. Just my opinion, you're obviously free to disagree or even continue to pursue this; your time end of the day.


----------



## skupples

what do people expect to happen when a failing company has a run on it? It's not like it was the first time its happened in our niche, either. Just a different company this time. 

see run on banks -


----------



## jsutter71

Anybody know where to get replacement latches. My case is a few years old now and starting to rattle more then I like?


----------



## M-oll

Usually I do not talk about potential businesses before they are a done deal since I don't want to get mine or anyone elses hopes up. But since there is talks about the possibility for CaseLabs to make an comeback I want to share what little I know. 

I contacted Jim almost as soon as the bankcruptcy was announced and asked if he were willing to license or sell his IP (blueprints/plans for all the cases) to me so I could continue the manufacturing here in Sweden. Apparently another company/person was interested in buying up CaseLabs if I recall correctly but if that fell through Jim would contact me. That's the last I've heard from him and I've tried to contact him on his CaseLabs e-mail in Nov/Dec and then in LinkedIn and Facebook (feeling like a stalker...) now in the end of Feb/beginning of March. It seems like none of his associates from CaseLabs know how to contact him too so I'm out of options now. As far as the bankruptcy goes nothing has been handed in to the USBC (or so I was told by the person at USBC, California district, that I contacted) and I can't see any case on PACER. On my end I have almost everything ready to go (suppliers, manufacturers, painters etc) and could be up and running pretty fast if I were to purchase/license the IP from Jim but right now all I can do is wait. 

I hope something good will happen with the brand since the cases were in a league of their own and I wanted to continue that if Jim couldn't.


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> I have almost everything ready to go (suppliers, manufacturers, painters etc.)


Leaving you with.. what? What exactly would your role be then?


----------



## jsutter71

M-oll said:


> Usually I do not talk about potential businesses before they are a done deal since I don't want to get mine or anyone elses hopes up. But since there is talks about the possibility for CaseLabs to make an comeback I want to share what little I know.
> 
> I contacted Jim almost as soon as the bankcruptcy was announced and asked if he were willing to license or sell his IP (blueprints/plans for all the cases) to me so I could continue the manufacturing here in Sweden. Apparently another company/person was interested in buying up CaseLabs if I recall correctly but if that fell through Jim would contact me. That's the last I've heard from him and I've tried to contact him on his CaseLabs e-mail in Nov/Dec and then in LinkedIn and Facebook (feeling like a stalker...) now in the end of Feb/beginning of March. It seems like none of his associates from CaseLabs know how to contact him too so I'm out of options now. As far as the bankruptcy goes nothing has been handed in to the USBC (or so I was told by the person at USBC, California district, that I contacted) and I can't see any case on PACER. On my end I have almost everything ready to go (suppliers, manufacturers, painters etc) and could be up and running pretty fast if I were to purchase/license the IP from Jim but right now all I can do is wait.
> 
> I hope something good will happen with the brand since the cases were in a league of their own and I wanted to continue that if Jim couldn't.


You must be rich or have wealthy backers. Back in the day when I worked for AT&T Wireless in the beginning we used Ericsson switches and my role was in network operations. This was the mid 90's when we were making the analog to digital transition so all our switches and cell sites had to be changed out with the new equipment. I spent many hours with our Swedish counterparts, and I heard a few comments on how much more American workers made in our field, and how expensive the cost of living and how high the taxes are their. Socialism doesn't come cheap and free education isn't that free.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

M-oll said:


> Usually I do not talk about potential businesses before they are a done deal since I don't want to get mine or anyone elses hopes up. But since there is talks about the possibility for CaseLabs to make an comeback I want to share what little I know.
> 
> I contacted Jim almost as soon as the bankcruptcy was announced and asked if he were willing to license or sell his IP (blueprints/plans for all the cases) to me so I could continue the manufacturing here in Sweden. Apparently another company/person was interested in buying up CaseLabs if I recall correctly but if that fell through Jim would contact me. That's the last I've heard from him and I've tried to contact him on his CaseLabs e-mail in Nov/Dec and then in LinkedIn and Facebook (feeling like a stalker...) now in the end of Feb/beginning of March. It seems like none of his associates from CaseLabs know how to contact him too so I'm out of options now. As far as the bankruptcy goes nothing has been handed in to the USBC (or so I was told by the person at USBC, California district, that I contacted) and I can't see any case on PACER. On my end I have almost everything ready to go (suppliers, manufacturers, painters etc) and could be up and running pretty fast if I were to purchase/license the IP from Jim but right now all I can do is wait.
> 
> I hope something good will happen with the brand since the cases were in a league of their own and I wanted to continue that if Jim couldn't.


I hope you do and because of uncertainty i got my hands on 3 caselabs cases in the last couple months. Good luck!


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> Leaving you with.. what? What exactly would your role be then?


I'd be the one that is running the business. There is a lot more than manufacturing that needs to be taken care of and I'd probably do that myself. Stuff like customer support, packing and delivery, administrative chores and business development. When it comes to manufacturing, I'd rather outsource as much as possible and still retain the high quality at the same price point instead of investing large sums in a workshop, tools/machinery and salaries. I think that would be a sure way to go into bankruptcy, especially if you don't have cases at lower price points so you can keep a steady cash flow by selling more cases. CaseLabs' cases are great and personally I wouldn't want to have any other case for my builds but not everybody is willing to put down $1000 USD for a case so either you need offer cases that appeal to a large audience (cheaper cases for $50 or $100) or you have to have a side business machining other parts if you want to do everything in-house. 



jsutter71 said:


> You must be rich or have wealthy backers. Back in the day when I worked for AT&T Wireless in the beginning we used Ericsson switches and my role was in network operations. This was the mid 90's when we were making the analog to digital transition so all our switches and cell sites had to be changed out with the new equipment. I spent many hours with our Swedish counterparts, and I heard a few comments on how much more American workers made in our field, and how expensive the cost of living and how high the taxes are their. Socialism doesn't come cheap and free education isn't that free.


From what I've gathered so far the prices should be about the same if I were to start manufacturing here in Sweden, but I've just been given a rough estimate based on my own SMA8. A more exact estimate would require the blueprints. And we have to take into consideration that it would be cheaper to manufacture more cases at the same time than one case each time an order is placed and there are ways to make sure that we do large production runs instead, like selling cases on Massdrop or having a bit longer lead times at the beginning. But as long as I don't have the right to manufacture the cases it is just ideas in my head. 



T3MP3R3D said:


> I hope you do and because of uncertainty i got my hands on 3 caselabs cases in the last couple months. Good luck!


Thanks you for your kind words! I hope you're happy with your cases. I know I love my SMA8, just wish I would have bought the rev. A when it was announced.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Thanks you for your kind words! I hope you're happy with your cases. I know I love my SMA8, just wish I would have bought the rev. A when it was announced.[/QUOTE]

I really can not find a case that comes close to caselabs, thats why i end up buying few of them (s8s, sm8, sma8-a). Maybe one day i could help someone to recreate them by using mines for measure or blueprint purpose. They were expensive, but you usually pay for what you get. Please let me know or keep me update if you become the one. Again good luck!🤞🤞


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> There is a lot more than manufacturing that needs to be taken care of


I'm frankly at a loss; you either do not grasp what and why was asked of you, where it was based and what the necessities for it _really_ are, or merely think that you do; think because prior to practice, one can only anticipate/theorise.

While i sincerely regret to mention the above, i feel like i need to. Careful with statements; and with whom's asking the questions. Who told you i don't know how a business is run? 

I would pass an example of what a proper reply would have been, but then i'd probably be doing a disservice to everyone here, self included.
But mere advice?
Make a case, using your "suppliers", your "manufacturers" and your "painters"; 100% out-sourced as it were... It won't be an SMA8, or an S8, but it doesn't have to be. It will be somehting very close to one and that would suffice. Showcase it, here. And last, ship it to someone that will review it for you, compare it to an original.
Then you can talk business. Until then, read above.
* and even then.. even then.. you see, 99% of Caselabs' value? That a Mercury top made in 2012 can fit a Mercury chassis made in 2017; like a glove. If you haven't really, but really had some expertise with CnC, you cannot comprehend how hard that is; or rather, how costly. Meaning that even if you _did_ make 'a', single case, you could still be miles off from having a CL quality equivalent. But like i said, best if i leave it on a superficial level.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. And i'm 101% willing to grant you the good intentions, no malice here. Just a former business owner speaking his mind.

(i'm here as a consumer, random Joe of the internets. And as a random Joe, Lord have i not seen 'initiatives' been taken. I don't know what the conversation with Jim was like, nor can i know what the proposal was; am here commenting solely on the facts provided, yeah? Important this)


----------



## iamjanco

M-oll said:


> I'd be the one that is running the business. There is a lot more than manufacturing that needs to be taken care of and I'd probably do that myself. Stuff like customer support, packing and delivery, administrative chores and business development. When it comes to manufacturing, I'd rather outsource as much as possible and still retain the high quality at the same price point instead of investing large sums in a workshop, tools/machinery and salaries. I think that would be a sure way to go into bankruptcy, especially if you don't have cases at lower price points so you can keep a steady cash flow by selling more cases. CaseLabs' cases are great and personally I wouldn't want to have any other case for my builds but not everybody is willing to put down $1000 USD for a case so either you need offer cases that appeal to a large audience (cheaper cases for $50 or $100) or you have to have a side business machining other parts if you want to do everything in-house.
> 
> From what I've gathered so far the prices should be about the same if I were to start manufacturing here in Sweden, but I've just been given a rough estimate based on my own SMA8. A more exact estimate would require the blueprints. And we have to take into consideration that it would be cheaper to manufacture more cases at the same time than one case each time an order is placed and there are ways to make sure that we do large production runs instead, like selling cases on Massdrop or having a bit longer lead times at the beginning. But as long as I don't have the right to manufacture the cases it is just ideas in my head.


IMHO, your ideas seem sound enough to form the basis for a viable/sustainable business plan, perhaps based to a greater extent on what you've described above. 

Good luck, hope you see some momentum in that direction sooner than later


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> I'm frankly at a loss; you either do not grasp what and why was asked of you, where it was based and what the necessities for it _really_ are, or merely think that you do; think because prior to practice, one can only anticipate/theorise.
> 
> While i sincerely regret to mention the above, i feel like i need to. Careful with statements; and with whom's asking the questions. Who told you i don't know how a business is run?
> 
> I would pass an example of what a proper reply would have been, but then i'd probably be doing a disservice to everyone here, self included.
> But mere advice?
> Make a case, using your "suppliers", your "manufacturers" and your "painters"; 100% out-sourced as it were... It won't be an SMA8, or an S8, but it doesn't have to be. It will be somehting very close to one and that would suffice. Showcase it, here. And last, ship it to someone that will review it for you, compare it to an original.
> Then you can talk business. Until then, read above.
> * and even then.. even then.. you see, 99% of Caselabs' value? That a Mercury top made in 2012 can fit a Mercury chassis made in 2017; like a glove. If you haven't really, but really had some expertise with CnC, you cannot comprehend how hard that is; or rather, how costly. Meaning that even if you _did_ make 'a', single case, you could still be miles off from having a CL quality equivalent. But like i said, best if i leave it on a superficial level.
> 
> The road to hell is paved with good intentions. And i'm 101% willing to grant you the good intentions, no malice here. Just a former business owner speaking his mind.
> 
> (i'm here as a consumer, random Joe of the internets. And as a random Joe, Lord have i not seen 'initiatives' been taken. I don't know what the conversation with Jim was like, nor can i know what the proposal was; am here commenting solely on the facts provided, yeah? Important this)


I'm sorry, but did you not ask me what my role would be? I think I answered that, but if I missed something I'm terrible sorry about that, what more do you wish to know? Everything would be manufactured locally where I live so I can keep a close eye on the production and meet with everybody if needed be. 

I don't recall assuming you didn't know how to run a business, I'm just saying that there is still more things to do besides manufacturing and that is what I could take care of in this scenario since I do not wish to start my own workshop. There is no need to get aggressive over what I wrote, I meant no disrespect to you. 

Of course I'm aware of what makes CaseLabs' cases valuable and that is what I was trying to preserve. With blueprints there would be no need for reverse engineering of cases and everything would theoretical be the same as before the company went into bankruptcy. A Mercury top manufactured before August 2018 would still fit a Mercury case manufactured after August 2018. 

As far as my intentions go I'm just interested in keeping a well liked brand alive while developing it further. But as I wrote in the beginning, I don't like to talk business before the deal is done as it tend to get peoples hopes and dreams up, mine especially...


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> There is no need to get aggressive over what I wrote, I meant no disrespect to you


None taken, it's all good! 
Honest to god. Don't know why you took it as aggressive, but then again, times and their signs? That it?

To be clearer then, i never implied you'd not keep an eye out for things, nor that managing/overseeing is, i dunno, tertiary to a business; and i definitely did not think you're not 'serious' about this. I only gave a very broad, very general angle on what it takes to run -this- business in particular and a personal opinion (is that your "agressive"? Someone being honest with you? Is PC and textbook clinical typicality better even if it's hypocritical?) on whether you grasp all this or not.
Which to my understanding, based on your comments, not mine, you do not; you only think you do. Even after reading your second reply, said impression remains, albeit i will grant one cannot really know. So.. just an opinion.
We are allowed one still, yes?

If this happens and if people have the right impressions and if it persists enough in time for me to know there is an alternative (without a near expiration date), you'll be getting my money along with everybody else's. Happily too, let me tell you 
Anyway. Best of luck and my apologies for being perceived as aggressive. Next time i will lie and say i believe, here's my money. Add some smilies, perfect post yeah? Except.. what value would there be in my lying to you? /rhetorical


----------



## jsutter71

IMHO I'd love to see someone step up and fill the void. Generally speaking I'd be interested to know where the largest proportion of Caselabs customers are located because if someone does fill the void then shipping costs could become a factor. Example. I like AquaComputer pumps and primarily use EK fittings but I wouldn't purchase from them directly because the shipping from Europe to the US is to expensive. Fortunately their are plenty of stores in the US that sell their equipment making that a nonissue. I know Caselabs charged a lot to ship to Europe, Correct me if I'm wrong, If you purchased from them directly, however Amazon sold their equipment globally. Whoever does fill the void might want to consider different options for global sells for greater success.


----------



## sdmf74

That's is why I am hoping he sells the business to someone who will keep the business local (in the USA)


----------



## shiokarai

Aenra said:


> I'm frankly at a loss; you either do not grasp what and why was asked of you, where it was based and what the necessities for it _really_ are, or merely think that you do; think because prior to practice, one can only anticipate/theorise.
> 
> While i sincerely regret to mention the above, i feel like i need to. Careful with statements; and with whom's asking the questions. Who told you i don't know how a business is run?
> 
> I would pass an example of what a proper reply would have been, but then i'd probably be doing a disservice to everyone here, self included.
> But mere advice?
> Make a case, using your "suppliers", your "manufacturers" and your "painters"; 100% out-sourced as it were... It won't be an SMA8, or an S8, but it doesn't have to be. It will be somehting very close to one and that would suffice. Showcase it, here. And last, ship it to someone that will review it for you, compare it to an original.
> Then you can talk business. Until then, read above.
> * and even then.. even then.. you see, 99% of Caselabs' value? That a Mercury top made in 2012 can fit a Mercury chassis made in 2017; like a glove. If you haven't really, but really had some expertise with CnC, you cannot comprehend how hard that is; or rather, how costly. Meaning that even if you _did_ make 'a', single case, you could still be miles off from having a CL quality equivalent. But like i said, best if i leave it on a superficial level.
> 
> The road to hell is paved with good intentions. And i'm 101% willing to grant you the good intentions, no malice here. Just a former business owner speaking his mind.
> 
> (i'm here as a consumer, random Joe of the internets. And as a random Joe, Lord have i not seen 'initiatives' been taken. I don't know what the conversation with Jim was like, nor can i know what the proposal was; am here commenting solely on the facts provided, yeah? Important this)


You sure like to write a lot, like - a lot. A lot of practically nothing. And you're instructing a man how to run a business, which you've stated haven't done before. So what's the point? You have some irresistible itch to comment on everything with nothing to add to the topic? jeez...


----------



## shiokarai

jsutter71 said:


> You must be rich or have wealthy backers. Back in the day when I worked for AT&T Wireless in the beginning we used Ericsson switches and my role was in network operations. This was the mid 90's when we were making the analog to digital transition so all our switches and cell sites had to be changed out with the new equipment. I spent many hours with our Swedish counterparts, and I heard a few comments on how much more American workers made in our field, and how expensive the cost of living and how high the taxes are their. Socialism doesn't come cheap and free education isn't that free.


I hope you're aware about welfare state vs socialism differences... It's not like if there are some good public services it must be a socialism lol


----------



## fruityrecords

Hey, hope your well! Im currently looking for a CaseLabs SMA8 or STH10 for a workstation build. Any chance your selling anything? Or have advice on best place to find one? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## DVH2015

M-oll said:


> Usually I do not talk about potential businesses before they are a done deal since I don't want to get mine or anyone elses hopes up. But since there is talks about the possibility for CaseLabs to make an comeback I want to share what little I know.
> 
> I contacted Jim almost as soon as the bankcruptcy was announced and asked if he were willing to license or sell his IP (blueprints/plans for all the cases) to me so I could continue the manufacturing here in Sweden. Apparently another company/person was interested in buying up CaseLabs if I recall correctly but if that fell through Jim would contact me. That's the last I've heard from him and I've tried to contact him on his CaseLabs e-mail in Nov/Dec and then in LinkedIn and Facebook (feeling like a stalker...) now in the end of Feb/beginning of March. It seems like none of his associates from CaseLabs know how to contact him too so I'm out of options now. As far as the bankruptcy goes nothing has been handed in to the USBC (or so I was told by the person at USBC, California district, that I contacted) and I can't see any case on PACER. On my end I have almost everything ready to go (suppliers, manufacturers, painters etc) and could be up and running pretty fast if I were to purchase/license the IP from Jim but right now all I can do is wait.
> 
> I hope something good will happen with the brand since the cases were in a league of their own and I wanted to continue that if Jim couldn't.


I like your idea and motivation. Hopefully someone from them will contact you soon. I am also based in Sweden. Let me know how this goes as I will gladly "help" to get this happening.
Like I wrote earlier. I tried to get my hands on some 140.4 radiator mounts without success so I decided to make a model and drawing based on an original radiator mount with some adjustments.

A small local workshop helped me out and made six! 140.4 radiator mounts. They are made by 2mm steel, therefore heavier than the original one.
No Alu available at the workshop at this time and this is for personal use and you can't see the mount anyway so it's okay for me. Original = most left in pic.

I am very impressed what they can do. Very good results.


----------



## Barefooter

DVH2015 said:


> I like your idea and motivation. Hopefully someone from them will contact you soon. I am also based in Sweden. Let me know how this goes as I will gladly "help" to get this happening.
> Like I wrote earlier. I tried to get my hands on some 140.4 radiator mounts without success so I decided to make a model and drawing based on an original radiator mount with some adjustments.
> 
> A small local workshop helped me out and made six! 140.4 radiator mounts. They are made by 2mm steel, therefore heavier than the original one.
> No Alu available at the workshop at this time and this is for personal use and you can't see the mount anyway so it's okay for me. Original = most left in pic.
> 
> I am very impressed what they can do. Very good results.


I see you have cut-outs for the multi-port radiators. Nice :thumb:


----------



## jsutter71

shiokarai said:


> I hope you're aware about welfare state vs socialism differences... It's not like if there are some good public services it must be a socialism lol


I have a pretty solid grasp of the difference between Socialism and welfare states. I should, having just retired from the US Army in 2013. Not counting my little break in service where I lived in California working for AT&T I served nearly 25 years. During my career I traveled & lived extensively outside of the US. Not turning this thread into a political spectacle because that's not what it's about. Plenty of sites out there for that.


----------



## jsutter71

fruityrecords said:


> Hey, hope your well! Im currently looking for a CaseLabs SMA8 or STH10 for a workstation build. Any chance your selling anything? Or have advice on best place to find one?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


best deal I've seen so far.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Caselabs-Merlin-SM8-White-Custom-Case/173831212621?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3D2bccb881d52445d1bce3951daf67fb99%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D283395818989%26itm%3D173831212621&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## jsutter71

DVH2015 said:


> I like your idea and motivation. Hopefully someone from them will contact you soon. I am also based in Sweden. Let me know how this goes as I will gladly "help" to get this happening.
> Like I wrote earlier. I tried to get my hands on some 140.4 radiator mounts without success so I decided to make a model and drawing based on an original radiator mount with some adjustments.
> 
> A small local workshop helped me out and made six! 140.4 radiator mounts. They are made by 2mm steel, therefore heavier than the original one.
> No Alu available at the workshop at this time and this is for personal use and you can't see the mount anyway so it's okay for me. Original = most left in pic.
> 
> I am very impressed what they can do. Very good results.



Those look outstanding. OK. Now for the million dollar question? Any chance you can do that with flex bays like the ones for radiator mounts. Much more complicated process but mine looks a little rough and need to be replaced. Specifically a 3 bay like this one. 
https://www.bestcases.eu/accessories/flex-bay-mounts/flex-bay-120-3-360-fan-radiator-mount

Shipping from Romania to Texas is no joke. For a 3 and 2 bay flex mount with shipping cost me $282 US. Now about those retention clips. They were out otherwise I would have tacked it onto my order. Anyone know who has any?

Perhaps they charge a standard rate of shipping to the US Because after I placed and confirmed the order with my bank I received the 1st email confirming my order then I received a second email telling me they would refund the extra amount paid for shipping.


----------



## iamjanco

*Bolded* for emphasis:



jsutter71 said:


> Those look outstanding. OK. Now for the million dollar question? Any chance you can do that with flex bays like the ones for radiator mounts. Much more complicated process but mine looks a little rough and need to be replaced. Specifically a 3 bay like this one.
> https://www.bestcases.eu/accessories/flex-bay-mounts/flex-bay-120-3-360-fan-radiator-mount
> 
> Shipping from Romania to Texas is no joke. For a 3 and 2 bay flex mount with shipping cost me $282 US. *Now about those retention clips. They were out *otherwise I would have tacked it onto my order. Anyone know who has any?
> 
> Perhaps they charge a standard rate of shipping to the US Because after I placed and confirmed the order with my bank I received the 1st email confirming my order then I received a second email telling me they would refund the extra amount paid for shipping.



*Are these the clips* you're looking for?

If so, it was @DiGiCiDAL who originally provided *the link to them*.


----------



## jsutter71

jsutter71 said:


> Those look outstanding. OK. Now for the million dollar question? Any chance you can do that with flex bays like the ones for radiator mounts. Much more complicated process but mine looks a little rough and need to be replaced. Specifically a 3 bay like this one.
> https://www.bestcases.eu/accessories/flex-bay-mounts/flex-bay-120-3-360-fan-radiator-mount
> 
> Shipping from Romania to Texas is no joke. For a 3 and 2 bay flex mount with shipping cost me $282 US. Now about those retention clips. They were out otherwise I would have tacked it onto my order. Anyone know who has any?
> 
> Perhaps they charge a standard rate of shipping to the US Because after I placed and confirmed the order with my bank I received the 1st email confirming my order then I received a second email telling me they would refund the extra amount paid for shipping.


Never mind on those retention clips. Dazmode had 2 10 packs left and I just bought the last 2.


----------



## iamjanco

DVH2015 said:


> I like your idea and motivation. Hopefully someone from them will contact you soon. I am also based in Sweden. Let me know how this goes as I will gladly "help" to get this happening.
> Like I wrote earlier. I tried to get my hands on some 140.4 radiator mounts without success so I decided to make a model and drawing based on an original radiator mount with some adjustments.
> 
> A small local workshop helped me out and made six! 140.4 radiator mounts. They are made by 2mm steel, therefore heavier than the original one.
> No Alu available at the workshop at this time and this is for personal use and you can't see the mount anyway so it's okay for me. Original = most left in pic.
> 
> I am very impressed what they can do. Very good results.


I'll second Barefooter's thumbs up, those do look like they'd do the job :thumb:


----------



## DVH2015

Barefooter said:


> I see you have cut-outs for the multi-port radiators. Nice :thumb:


Yes. I did two modifications compared to the original one.
* Cut-outs for multi-port rads
* Reduced the height from 127 mm to 119 mm of the sides where the mounting holes with threads are as I will use two of these mounts on the upper chamber for 560 radiators.
I am not sure 127 mm would conflict (did not measure on the case itself), but just in case after reading this... from an old build log.


Now playing waiting game for some 560 rads to arrive to try everything out.


----------



## DVH2015

jsutter71 said:


> Those look outstanding. OK. Now for the million dollar question? Any chance you can do that with flex bays like the ones for radiator mounts. Much more complicated process but mine looks a little rough and need to be replaced. Specifically a 3 bay like this one.
> https://www.bestcases.eu/accessories/flex-bay-mounts/flex-bay-120-3-360-fan-radiator-mount
> 
> Shipping from Romania to Texas is no joke. For a 3 and 2 bay flex mount with shipping cost me $282 US. Now about those retention clips. They were out otherwise I would have tacked it onto my order. Anyone know who has any?
> 
> Perhaps they charge a standard rate of shipping to the US Because after I placed and confirmed the order with my bank I received the 1st email confirming my order then I received a second email telling me they would refund the extra amount paid for shipping.


I have 140.1, 140.2, 140.3, 120.1 but no 120.3 bay. So to answer that question, I cannot do that. As you said, much more complicated process, especially the front grill with alot of cut-outs. I cannot ask the guys to do that for me ...again... since they didn't charge me anything and this was not within their business.


----------



## Shawnb99

Trying to reconnect my power switch but I can’t find anywhere that shows me what plugs into what.
I’ve hooked up the + and - pins but I’m left with NC, NO and C pubs to plug in the yellow wires to and I can’t find out what goes to what

Can anyone help me?


----------



## jsutter71

Just found more clips. Pack of 200 for $22.54
https://www.huyett.com/Products/Fasteners/Engineered-Fasteners/Palnuts/EFSR-C01663017-3B-B


----------



## skupples

=\ wish I could just get the 30 I need to refurbish all my doors.

turns out my side panels warped too


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> Just found more clips


Bit of a note, though it may not necessarily apply to you;
On the Mercury S8 at least, the "side" clips and the "top" clips are not interchangeable. You switch the top ones with sides ones, top panel doesn't click down/is not secure.

Apart from extra clips for futureproofing (the default, silver ones), i'd also ordered the black powder coated ones they were selling back then, it's how i found this out. Now you can use a plier or something, apply pressure and tighten the clip's mid area, but no matter how much i tried at least? They still wouldn't fit. In the end i had to hand paint the original top ones.
YMMV of course.


----------



## Buford458

Kevin posted a parts list before his departure.

Tinnerman clips for exterior panels - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partde...FASTENER&cl=Miscellaneous&dp=TINC01663-017-3B

Ball-stud to go with tinnerman clips - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partde...3B&sp=TINNERMAN&ac=P1014993B&cl=Miscellaneous


----------



## Aenra

Buford458 said:


> Kevin posted a parts list before his departure


If you could link to that post, am sure loads of people would be grateful, self included


----------



## skupples

+1 for days.

thanks for that!


----------



## iamjanco

Here ya go (someone else has my blessing to reformat the content into something more usable if they like; sourced from Kevin's doc):

*Case and Accessory colors*


Code:


Black powder coat -  http://www.cardinalpaint.com/assets/Uploads/BK59-T241-TDS.pdf 
White powder coat - http://www.cardinalpaint.com/assets/Uploads/WH120-C031-TDS.pdf 
Red powder coat - http://www.cardinalpaint.com/assets/Uploads/RD129-T241-TDS.pdf 
Gunmetal powder coat - https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PTB-2614/river-stone 
Blue powder coat - https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/EWS-0531/rainbow-blue 
Tangerine powder coat - https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PMB-4050/tangerine 
Berry powder coat - https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PMB-6968/mystic-purple 
Lime powder coat - https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PMB-2304/lime-juice-green

*Aluminum sheet thicknesses (all 5250 alloy)*


Code:


.090" for chassis parts and some radiator mounts 
.050" for PCI cages and Mercury Doors
.032" Flex-Bay covers and other nonstructural covers
.040" For a couple of cover plates (Bottom STH10) 
.062" for everything else

*U-Channel, Grommets, Case Feet and other rubber/plastic items*


Code:


Small anti-vibration grommets used on Flex-Bay fan mounts and similar - https://www.mcmaster.com/9600k17 
Case Feet (Mercury) - https://www.mcmaster.com/9540k62 
Case Feet (Merlin/Magnum) - https://www.mcmaster.com/9540k28 
Bullet / Merlin Tech Station Feet - https://www.mcmaster.com/9540k55 
Standard U-channel - https://www.mcmaster.com/8507k12 
Small U-channel used only on SWM EPS cable mgt hole - https://www.mcmaster.com/8507k11 
Tech Station Feet (Magnum) - https://www.mcmaster.com/9540k49 
PSU Tape - MAGNUM/Merlin/Mercury - https://www.mcmaster.com/93625k44 
Horizontal MB Tray Support Bumper - https://www.mcmaster.com/9309k15 
Bullet Case Handles - https://www.mcmaster.com/1661a1 
Bullet handle screw - https://www.mcmaster.com/90272a535 
Bullet Handle Plug - https://www.mcmaster.com/85985k37 
Casters - https://www.mcmaster.com/24215t83 
HD Casters - https://www.mcmaster.com/24215t47 
Caster screws - https://www.mcmaster.com/91249a260

*Hardware not already listed for use with Casters and Bullet case handles *


Code:


Flange Nut (Needs to be black zinc plated for the black color) used on windows and some drive cages- https://www.mcmaster.com/94831a001 
SSD Screws  - https://www.mcmaster.com/92005a112 
Thumbscrews - https://www.startech.com/Computer-Parts/System-Build/Fasteners/Metal-Thumbscrews-6-32-x-516-long-Pkg-of-50~SCREWTHUMB 
Hex-head screws - https://www.startech.com/Computer-Parts/System-Build/Fasteners/Screws-6-32-x-14-long-Pkg-of-50~SCREW6_32 
Brass MB Standoffs - https://www.startech.com/Computer-Parts/System-Build/Fasteners/Replacement-PC-Mounting-6-32-to-M3-Metal-Jack-Screw-Standoff-50-Pack~SCREWNUTM 
M3 screws used on Flex-Bay device mounts and for motherboard mounting (Needs to be black zinc plated for the black color) - https://www.startech.com/Computer-Parts/System-Build/Fasteners/PC-Mounting-Computer-Screws-M3-x-Long-Standoff-50-Pack~SCREWM3 
¼” 6-32 panhead screws used all over the case from device mounts to cover plates – https://www.mcmaster.com/91249a144 
¼” 6-32 100 degree countersink screws used to assemble case frame and other items - https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0145480 
Tinnerman clips for exterior panels - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partdetail.asp?pn=C01663%252D017%252D3B&sp=TINNERMAN&ac=C016630173B&pd=BALL+STUD+FASTENER&cl=Miscellaneous&dp=TINC01663-017-3B 
Ball-stud to go with tinnerman clips - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partdetail.asp?pn=P101%252D499%252D3B&dp=TINP101-499-3B&sp=TINNERMAN&ac=P1014993B&cl=Miscellaneous 
6/32 Shock Mount Screws for HDD cages (Needs to be black zinc plated for the black color)  - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partdetail.asp?pn=VGS%252D2&dp=RICVGS-2&sp=RICHCO&ac=VGS2&pd=6-32+SCREW+FOR+VG-2+%26AMP%3B+VG-4&cl=Unreviewed 
Shock pad for 6-32 shock mount screw - https://estore.dbroberts.com/partdetail.asp?pn=VG%252D2&dp=RICVG-2&sp=RICHCO&ac=VG2&pd=SCREW+VIBR+GROMMET%2CBLACK%2C%2E375&cl=Unreviewed 
Door Hinges - https://www.southco.com/en-us/96/96-111 and https://www.southco.com/en-us/96/96-112


----------



## Barefooter

^^ Awesome info @iamjanco!

I copied that to a word document for safe keeping since the search feature is still useless 

Rep+ given for that!


----------



## skupples

that should make its way to the OP.

"legacy support" of sorts


----------



## Aenra

Repped 

And thank you very much!


----------



## iamjanco

Yeah, best copy that info somewhere as I'm not sure Kevin ever posted that in this thread. It came from the latest version of his doc dated 11.11.18 that he posted to the Caselabs group on Facebook in Word form, which I've converted to a *Googledoc and shared*.

Thanks for the uppers.


----------



## skupples

oi


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Can anyone recommend some high quality hot swap drive cages (that dont' look like $hit) to use with my White (ext) & Black (int) SMA8a Rev. A? Going to converge my daily driver everyday PC and my home server into a single box.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would say check out Icy Dock's offerings, you would have to paint them white for the exterior if you want.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

DarthBaggins said:


> I would say check out Icy Dock's offerings, you would have to paint them white for the exterior if you want.



All the ICY DOCK 3.5" bays I'm seeing have bad reviews. Im willing to pay for ones that are well built.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Actually, I don't need hot swap. I just need to be able to mount 8-10 3.5" drives in the front of my SMA8 Rev. A. So trying to find some internal drive cages I could insall there.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I'm sure this has been asked a bunch already but are any retailers still selling CaseLabs case accessories (ie. hdd mount cages like *this*)?


----------



## jsutter71

Good news. The pack of 200 I just purchased for $27 are identical to the Caselabs clips. In the first 2 pics a side by side comparison. I paid $35 at Dazmode with shipping for 2 packs of 10, and from this other company a few dollars less for a pack of 200. Total markup. They also sell them in black if you prefer.

https://www.huyett.com/Products/Fasteners/Engineered-Fasteners/Palnuts/EFSR-C01663017-3B-B


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Yeah, best copy that info somewhere as I'm not sure Kevin ever posted that in this thread. It came from the latest version of his doc dated 11.11.18 that he posted to the Caselabs group on Facebook in Word form, which I've converted to a *Googledoc and shared*.
> 
> Thanks for the uppers.


Much appreciated. Downloaded as a PDF instead of a word doc which allows you to click on the link. +1 on REP.


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> Good news. The pack of 200 I just purchased for $27 are identical to the Caselabs clips. In the first 2 pics a side by side comparison. I paid $35 at Dazmode with shipping for 2 packs of 10, and from this other company a few dollars less for a pack of 200. Total markup. They also sell them in black if you prefer.
> 
> https://www.huyett.com/Products/Fasteners/Engineered-Fasteners/Palnuts/EFSR-C01663017-3B-B


The black ones would look great on your case!

When I ordered my THW10, I ordered a bunch of extra hardware, and extra screws. When I went to add some of these retainer clips to my order I noticed there was a drop down box where you could choose to order them in any of the available colors, white, black or gunmetal, so I ordered a bunch of clips in the gunmetal color to match the case.

When I assembled the case I removed the stock clips and put the gunmetal ones on. After that I realized just how much the stock colored clips stand out on all the CaseLabs cases. If they match the color of the case they blend in nicely :thumb:

My case also came with silver hex head screws holding the clips on, which I swapped out for the black phillips head screws which matched better with all the black thumb screws holding all the flex bays in.

Here's a pic showing the gunmetal clips.


----------



## skupples

the one I regret not ordering.

I ended up jumping on the used STH10, over a new double wide(the name now escapes..magnum TX10v?) I regret it to this day.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> the one I regret not ordering.
> 
> I ended up jumping on the used STH10, over a new double wide(the name now escapes..magnum TX10v?) I regret it to this day.


TX10 was the massive one. That's my biggest regret as well. The things I could of done with that baby. I kept holding out for the promised horizontal one, by the time they finally admitted that wouldn't happen I got a TH10A instead. 
Sure I would of never had the room to fit it anywhere, and it would of been taller then me but I still wanted one, I still do.


----------



## skupples

I'd still take one. 

enough space to never use a 90 again 

& the two in one thing is the most tempting for me. 

I'd have the home file server on one side, & the beast on the other side. All cooled by an insanely huge loop w/ some crazy non-DDC/D5 pump(s)


----------



## Shawnb99

Yep same. Just loved the idea of adding up to 40 drives in the bottom chamber.


----------



## jsutter71

*BESTCASES.EU*

In a earlier posting I complained about the shipping cost from bestcases.eu. When I placed my order I received a notice that the shipping would be adjusted depending on the actual rate. They seem to charge a blanket shipping charge and adjust after the order is shipped. I received a follow up email from them a few days ago but didn't think to look assuming t was a sipping notification. When I finally looked at it I saw that they were crediting me *120.00 EUR* back to my credit card after they adjusted for shipping.I gotta hand it to them. After that I'd probably have been a repeat customer if they hadn't sold out on most of their stock.


----------



## skupples

wow, they still had some stock until recently.

I would'a grabbed an S3 for the lulz.

oh wow, they still have a few units... maaaaaan, why I gotta be in super save mode for this house 

maybe I'll add just a bullet to the team...


----------



## BleedOutCold

FYI for anyone with an SMA8-A with the vertical GPU bracket: spares of the Caselabs branded PCIe riser cable are still available cheap on amazon. If you're like me, one day you'll stupidly run your cable right into the case back while trying to slide the mobo tray out during service, shearing off a CM or two worth of connections. 

After trying and having to jury rig things to get a 3rd party riser cable to fit the oddly-shaped CL GPU bracket, I bought 3.


----------



## skupples

so stoked, I took the time to actually rethink my quickly slapped together loop while troubleshooting a strange code 43 GPU issue. 

removed 4 90s n 3 45s, flow is up almost 100l/h


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Now that's good value... zero extra cost and meaningful increase in performance! (Well, actually the additional flow is unlikely to contribute more than a tiny amount to the cooling ability of the loop... but it will still be a _positive_ amount). Congrats.


----------



## skupples

Considering that my flow was that like 120 before this will actually make a decent difference of at least a couple Celsius

Checked this morning and it’s leveled out around 285 now


I installed a 90 just a few inches after the pump In my rush to get things put back together before moving. That was dumb.

I also got the rest of the super sketch swift tech And barrow Rotary fittings out


----------



## PuffinMyLye

So I had been thinking about selling current build (see sig) with my SMA8 Rev. A since my PC has basically been idle and unused for months. I've been offered a good amount for it but just haven't been able to pull the trigger because I know I'll most likely never get this case again.

So I started to explore how best I could make use of the hardware in there (TR 1950x, Dual 1080Ti's, 64GB RAM, etc.). I run a pretty beefy (Xeon E5-2680v3, 80TB+ storage) Unraid server and I was thinking maybe I could combine them.

Well, that day is rapidly approaching. I got Unraid installed and setup a Windows 10 VM with the following passed through hardware:



One Threadripper Die (8c/16t)
Samsung 960 Pro 512GB NVMe SSD
EVGA 1080Ti FTW3
USB 3 Controller

With this configuration I have my "PC" basically running with the same baremetal performance I had before. Yet now I have the other 8c/16t available to all my docker containers/VMs, etc. I've even passed through the second 1080Ti to my Plex docker container and have it being used for HW transcoding (it's killer).

Now that all the testing is basically done, I'm in the process of building my own JBOD case to put my 8 x 10TB spinners into in order to connect them to the SMA8 and the migration from separate PC & Server to one combined all in one box will be complete.

The moral of the story is, never sell your CaseLabs case. Find a way to re-purpose it .


----------



## 414347

I know this is a long shot but who knows!!!

Anyone that perhaps have STH10 and Flex-bay HDD Cage 120mm X 1 25mm Dual Bay I would get 2 or 3 of them in Black I will pay premium, I'm not a cheap guy. Also few of 120mm fan hole cowers preferably in black but I can always repaint it I would take few of these as well.



Thanks guys


----------



## skupples

I'll check my stash box when I get home. Pretty sure I only have the bolt on ones though.

I know I've got extra covers, in white. 

I've got through ports in the top & bottom, which I made sure to drill through the 120.1s so that the holes aren't permanent.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> I'll check my stash box when I get home. Pretty sure I only have the bolt on ones though.
> 
> I know I've got extra covers, in white.
> 
> I've got through ports in the top & bottom, which I made sure to drill through the 120.1s so that the holes aren't permanent.


Thanks I appreciate your even responding


----------



## skupples

gotta keep a legacy community alive some h ow.


----------



## 414347




----------



## Shawnb99

I’ll check my stash box as well. I might have a few of the 120.1 covers in black.


----------



## 414347

I really appreciate you guys, It would mean ton to me, any amount of cover plates would help greatly and I will pay premium, I'm kind push to the wall.


----------



## skupples

Unless these mate somehow, I don’t got it. 

Here’s what I’ve got. 

No standard 120.1 blanks,
Not sure what this pass thru is for. 

Or this big L ... PSU mount or shroud of some kind?


----------



## 414347

Nice finding and once again I really appreciate the effort, unfortunately none of these will work.

The L shape, you right, its PSU holder, the one with pass thou hole is for fan holes if you don't want to drill any holes in a org. fan hole cover as long is fit your plumbing placement, nice thou.

I have a quite a bit of spare parts but the one I need 

Thanks again


----------



## Biggu

I know Ive got a few of those floating around my house and may have a few from a case I dont have any longer. Ill see if I can find where they went to.


----------



## 414347

Biggu said:


> I know Ive got a few of those floating around my house and may have a few from a case I dont have any longer. Ill see if I can find where they went to.


It would be wonderful and thank you for your effort. If you do happen to have some let me know.
Thank you again


----------



## ivoryg37

iamjanco said:


> Yeah, best copy that info somewhere as I'm not sure Kevin ever posted that in this thread. It came from the latest version of his doc dated 11.11.18 that he posted to the Caselabs group on Facebook in Word form, which I've converted to a *Googledoc and shared*.
> 
> Thanks for the uppers.


Thanks for posting this! I've been trying to find the hinges for awhile. Does anyone know what the difference between these two are? https://www.southco.com/en-us/96/96-111 and https://www.southco.com/en-us/96/96-112


----------



## inlandchris

*Flex bay*



NewUser16 said:


> I know this is a long shot but who knows!!!
> 
> Anyone that perhaps have STH10 and Flex-bay HDD Cage 120mm X 1 25mm Dual Bay I would get 2 or 3 of them in Black I will pay premium, I'm not a cheap guy. Also few of 120mm fan hole cowers preferably in black but I can always repaint it I would take few of these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Ha, almost. I have several HD cages I dont use anymore but I did use the grille and fan frame on my 4 inch PVC duct to push out the hot air in the Internet closet to the attic, keeping router and fiber modems cooler.


----------



## skupples

but whats the power section PCB dealio on the door.


----------



## inlandchris

Its my telephone pbx...came with the house. Below it is the aero fan controller I took off the PC to run the fans (8)


----------



## skupples

interesting, it looks similar to the power sections used for zombifying a gpu


----------



## inlandchris

Yea, the cover to the pcb is laying around.


----------



## 414347

inlandchris said:


> Ha, almost. I have several HD cages I dont use anymore but I did use the grille and fan frame on my 4 inch PVC duct to push out the hot air in the Internet closet to the attic, keeping router and fiber modems cooler.



Nice findings, although white I would need to paint them black, but I would also need the fan grills as well and I don't want to disturb your setup, not that your would right   

I appreciate the effort very much.

Thank you


----------



## Aenra

Saw the video GamersNexus did on Caselabs.. nice of them to finally roll one, thought they'd decided not to given how long it's been since they moved shop.

I retain my opinion that they don't -really- get it, like most others don't either. Former CL customers included. Nothing to do with boutique.. but as i keep saying, too much money and wrong selection criteria altogether. We always had ego-driven people needing a spending hole, now we also relish the bloom of the cheesy bling era. Or maybe they had exactly the kind of criteria they should have had given the segment and i'm the stray; more plausible that. Though it wouldn't invalidate anything, as reason is reason, stray or predominant 
But it's all in the past now sadly; here's to hoping for the future. Who knows, right!

(don't say it)

Come back @*Jim-CL* .

* why not mention it.. have a colleague that's offered me 4.000 euro, for everything; the S8, both pedestals, and the whole crate of accessories i've gathered. Serious money for lowly me; very serious. Have needless to say declined his offer, albeit politely. This case goes when i go ^^


----------



## inlandchris

NewUser16 said:


> Nice findings, although white I would need to paint them black, but I would also need the fan grills as well and I don't want to disturb your setup, not that your would right
> 
> I appreciate the effort very much.
> 
> Thank you


Why not try something else, HDD racks? Hot swap or not, if you got room, then think about it.


----------



## 414347

inlandchris said:


> Why not try something else, HDD racks? Hot swap or not, if you got room, then think about it.


Yes I think I might consider that option. I have 3 of Caselabs cases, but none were modified except STH10 and the parts that I drilled holes into it were the fan cover plated. I am, well...I was considering rearranging some of the layout around and adding more HDD's but in order for me to do that I need at least 6 fan cover plates and obviously HDD cages and absolutely no one have them anywhere, not even eBay, well its not big of a deal I will just leave things as they are.

Btw. How do you like your 8tb drives, they are the Helium right? I have few of the 6tb gold and blacks and I just got few of the 8TB but none helium, the Ultrastar. ...solid drives. 

I was looking at getting one of these internal hot swap enclosures but I've heard this one is noisy: https://www.startech.com/ca/HDD/Mobile-Racks/removable-4-drive-backplane~HSB4SATSASBA

I was also looking at this external docking station: https://www.startech.com/ca/HDD/Docking/usb-3-four-drive-hdd-docking-station~SDOCK4U33

What I don't like about this one is that it does not spin down your drives I like my drives to spin down when not in use and when you want to remove/disconnect 1 drive it ejects all of them at once 

What hot swap is in your case and how is it working for you


----------



## inlandchris

NewUser16 said:


> Yes I think I might consider that option. I have 3 of Caselabs cases, but none were modified except STH10 and the parts that I drilled holes into it were the fan cover plated. I am, well...I was considering rearranging some of the layout around and adding more HDD's but in order for me to do that I need at least 6 fan cover plates and obviously HDD cages and absolutely no one have them anywhere, not even eBay, well its not big of a deal I will just leave things as they are.
> 
> Btw. How do you like your 8tb drives, they are the Helium right? I have few of the 6tb gold and blacks and I just got few of the 8TB but none helium, the Ultrastar. ...solid drives.
> 
> I was looking at getting one of these internal hot swap enclosures but I've heard this one is noisy: https://www.startech.com/ca/HDD/Mobile-Racks/removable-4-drive-backplane~HSB4SATSASBA
> 
> I was also looking at this external docking station: https://www.startech.com/ca/HDD/Docking/usb-3-four-drive-hdd-docking-station~SDOCK4U33
> 
> 
> What I don't like about this one is that it does not spin down your drives I like my drives to spin down when not in use and when you want to remove/disconnect 1 drive it ejects all of them at once


I dont like the spin down drives and I thought the only ones that did that was the WD Green. That HDD bay is only 4 slots. I have a Silverstone mounted vertically so I can get 5 HDD and bought it at Amazon. The 8 TB drives are really big a takes a long time to check after buy them and is necessary. Chkdsk or long format also takes a day (each). Mine are in a Raid10 using 8 drives and I am using an Adaptec card on the PCIe so the 6 GB/s is not true, its faster. However, I discovered later that if I bought the SAS HDD’s, they are really fast with this card. My only complaint about the card is it takes 30 seconds to boot up before the OS boots. Maybe a more expensive would be better but I think I am done. Oh, also, if you have a Raid system based on your motherboard, your data is gone if you change your motherboard unless you can fix your broken motherboard. With a reputable Raid card, you can put in any PCIe slot/computer and load the drivers and your data is back, that is where I am now.
I just saw your other link for docking. I bought a Startech for 2 HDD. It does erase (zeros), clone (why I bought it), and docking. All brands are USB3.0 and are fast. However, the Startech failed on the clone and put me in a world of hurt so I had to buy another lately and it does the same thing except it works, its Orico. I am not familiar with it but it still works and I am now using it to copy TB’s of data to my other drives.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Added a little jbod chassis to connect to my SMA8a so I could use it as a storage server.


----------



## inlandchris

I like that


----------



## 414347

inlandchris said:


> I dont like the spin down drives and I thought the only ones that did that was the WD Green. That HDD bay is only 4 slots. I have a Silverstone mounted vertically so I can get 5 HDD and bought it at Amazon. The 8 TB drives are really big a takes a long time to check after buy them and is necessary. Chkdsk or long format also takes a day (each). Mine are in a Raid10 using 8 drives and I am using an Adaptec card on the PCIe so the 6 GB/s is not true, its faster. However, I discovered later that if I bought the SAS HDD’s, they are really fast with this card. My only complaint about the card is it takes 30 seconds to boot up before the OS boots. Maybe a more expensive would be better but I think I am done. Oh, also, if you have a Raid system based on your motherboard, your data is gone if you change your motherboard unless you can fix your broken motherboard. With a reputable Raid card, you can put in any PCIe slot/computer and load the drivers and your data is back, that is where I am now.
> I just saw your other link for docking. I bought a Startech for 2 HDD. It does erase (zeros), clone (why I bought it), and docking. All brands are USB3.0 and are fast. However, the Startech failed on the clone and put me in a world of hurt so I had to buy another lately and it does the same thing except it works, its Orico. I am not familiar with it but it still works and I am now using it to copy TB’s of data to my other drives.


Thanks a lot for good info.

btw. Maybe I didn't make it clear all WD HDDs will spin down with the exception of parking their heads and that's what the blue and green would do but what i mean spin down is thru power option via windows. I do enormous data backups( 15-20TB) every few days but I don't let my drives run at all times so when they not doing anything they will spin down if that makes sense and I know that a lot of external docking stations won't allow that if they are connected via usb 
Also, Orico have some nice products.


----------



## 414347

PuffinMyLye said:


> Added a little jbod chassis to connect to my SMA8a so I could use it as a storage server.


I really like that one

Btw. nice built, blue and white..lovely choice of colors


----------



## Panther Al

NewUser16 said:


> I know this is a long shot but who knows!!!
> 
> Anyone that perhaps have STH10 and Flex-bay HDD Cage 120mm X 1 25mm Dual Bay I would get 2 or 3 of them in Black I will pay premium, I'm not a cheap guy. Also few of 120mm fan hole cowers preferably in black but I can always repaint it I would take few of these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Don't have those, but I have a pair of Aquacomputer X4 blocks with the faceplates powdercoated black by caselabs - was going to use them in a S8 build, but never did.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

NewUser16 said:


> I really like that one
> 
> Btw. nice built, blue and white..lovely choice of colors



Thank you sir :thumb:.


----------



## 414347

Panther Al said:


> Don't have those, but I have a pair of Aquacomputer X4 blocks with the faceplates powdercoated black by caselabs - was going to use them in a S8 build, but never did.


That's OK I appreciate that anyways. I will have to com up with something to make this work. 

Thanks


----------



## skupples

I musta got lucky 

I transferred my 4tb SSD raid to my new motherboard with no issues. 

I did however assume failure, thus created a backup disk as well.


----------



## Shawnb99

NewUser16 said:


> I know this is a long shot but who knows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that perhaps have STH10 and Flex-bay HDD Cage 120mm X 1 25mm Dual Bay I would get 2 or 3 of them in Black I will pay premium, I'm not a cheap guy. Also few of 120mm fan hole cowers preferably in black but I can always repaint it I would take few of these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys




The picture of the fan hole cover is for the bottom fans not the front bay.
Are you looking for the bottom ones as well, if so what size do you need?
I have at least one of each size up to 120.3 for the bottom fan covers. Let me know what you need.

Sadly no extra front bay covers


----------



## 414347

Yes the picture is for the upper and lower Mid-Plate 120mm fan holes and that's what I need, I would take any amount of them.
Thanks I appreciate any help


----------



## Shawnb99

What size do you need and how many?


----------



## 414347

120mm and as many I can get 
Thanks


----------



## 414347

I would love to get this enclosure: ICY IB-3810U3 but nowhere to be found, at least not in North America

I have emailed RaidSonic so hopefully I get some response


----------



## PuffinMyLye

NewUser16 said:


> I would love to get this enclosure: ICY IB-3810U3 but nowhere to be found, at least not in North America
> 
> I have emailed RaidSonic so hopefully I get some response



USB though?


----------



## skupples

What do y’all do with such huge amounts of storage? Pull down every single file you’ve ever owned EVER + archive all disks in the house?


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> What do y’all do with such huge amounts of storage? Pull down every single file you’ve ever owned EVER + archive all disks in the house?


My 70TB Media Server is 21TB's of TV shows and around the same of Movies.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

skupples said:


> What do y’all do with such huge amounts of storage? Pull down every single file you’ve ever owned EVER + archive all disks in the house?



My 80TB (60TB usable) storage server is mainly media yes. I'm not a hoarder in the sense that i just look to store everything I can. I just like the ability to want to watch a movie/tv show and have it downloaded, renamed, moved the proper folder and available for play in Plex all in a matter of 5-10 minutes with the press of a button (thank you Gigabit internet :thumb:.) I often delete shows/movies that I think are just bad or my shared users never watch though so it's not like if I get it once I never get rid of it. But I also like high quality so all my movies are in the 15-20GB range for 1080p's and same with TV shows. But that will change now that I have HW transcoding setup so I will be converting a lot of my media to h265 which will free up a TON of space for me.


----------



## inlandchris

NewUser16 said:


> Thanks a lot for good info.
> 
> btw. Maybe I didn't make it clear all WD HDDs will spin down with the exception of parking their heads and that's what the blue and green would do but what i mean spin down is thru power option via windows. I do enormous data backups( 15-20TB) every few days but I don't let my drives run at all times so when they not doing anything they will spin down if that makes sense and I know that a lot of external docking stations won't allow that if they are connected via usb
> Also, Orico have some nice products.


I was searching for HDD again and I found this one with a special feature: Power disable feature.
search HGST Ultrastar He10 | HUH721010ALE600. It actually will not spin-up with the standard molex plug but the HDD comes with an adapter. What people say is it will spin up properly in a hard drive dock and HGST says they have the software.
Thought you might be interested.


----------



## 414347

inlandchris said:


> I was searching for HDD again and I found this one with a special feature: Power disable feature.
> search HGST Ultrastar He10 | HUH721010ALE600. It actually will not spin-up with the standard molex plug but the HDD comes with an adapter. What people say is it will spin up properly in a hard drive dock and HGST says they have the software.
> Thought you might be interested.



Yes, that sounds interesting.
Thanks I appreciate your input


----------



## 414347

I finally found few (9 psc.) of Caselabs 120mm fan cover plates in black. Person on eBay was kind enough to sell me all he had. I actuality spoke with him on the phone, which was nice, he is about 390km away from where I'm at I was so happy I gave him a quite a bit more $ from what he was asking, he sounded like a very pleasant person, there are still nice people out there


----------



## skupples

someone from the club just PM'd me asking for that euro vendor that still has a few things in stock. (mainly bullets on the front page)

It was linked maybe a week or two ago now? 

If you could help me help them, then its +1 for all


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> someone from the club just PM'd me asking for that euro vendor that still has a few things in stock. (mainly bullets on the front page)
> 
> It was linked maybe a week or two ago now?
> 
> If you could help me help them, then its +1 for all


If you referring to bestcases.eu that's the only one I know of, don't bother, wherever they show on their website that might still show "in stock" is gone.

They were the first place I have reached out to about 2-3 weeks ago and because I have close relatives living in Europe and I speak few languages they speak in Romania I actually called them up and spoke with lady who confirmed that everything is sold and they probably will be closing down it just a matter of when.


----------



## skupples

wonder if we could start getting the OP updated with this kinda info.

thread needs to go into legacy support mode.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> wonder if we could start getting the OP updated with this kinda info.
> 
> thread needs to go into legacy support mode.


Good idea


----------



## 414347

FYI. anyone who is considering these drives 

Just got another 8TB Ultrastar, yes its WD Gold but tbh. I have never tested temps of these 8TB until today. These drives seem to run much cooler then my 6TB gold, all of my gold idle at 45-50C same with 6TB blacks and they are louder, these run on idle at 39C and much quieter ....they seem different, keep in mind they are none helium.


----------



## skupples

that's similar to my RAID' ssd temps.


----------



## erikbarone

I have been a Caselabs fan since 2013 when i bought my first computer, always wanted to own one but never had the chance. It sucked so bad to hear what has happened to the company. Do you know if Caselabs is only temporarily shutdown for now and will comeback later or are they really gone? Are there any full aluminium case manufacturers out there that can match Caselabs in terms of quality and features? Anyway, I am on the market for a full tower case, sma 8 sizewise, would love to hear your recommendations. Thank you so much.


----------



## skupples

Caselabs is good and dead for all intents and purposes for now, and for the forseable future.

closest you're gonna get is used, second closest is one of the thermaltake imposterlabs models.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

skupples said:


> Caselabs is good and dead for all intents and purposes for now, and for the forseable future.
> 
> closest you're gonna get is used, second closest is one of the thermaltake imposterlabs models.



Yeah, but unless you're only going for the _look_ - the TT cases (I like 'imposterlabs' btw) are definitely NOT a recomendation.
I would definitely look to the likes of Lian Li, Fractal Design, or select options from Corsair, InWin, etc. rather than those.


About all they really got 'right' from all the copying was the modularity aspect - although their open frame cases aren't bad IMO, the CL knock-off cases are horrid.


----------



## Aenra

erikbarone said:


> Are there any full aluminium case manufacturers out there that can match Caselabs in terms of quality and features?


Yes, but be prepared to spend (a lot) more than you'd have in Caselabs:
https://www.protocase.com/

Bonuses being that they will do literally whatever you want, from scratch; shape, distances, angles, type of screws, cuts or bends, even the material itself, both in type and in thickness; and that you need not have the knowledge/skills/experience* to do a full design by yourself, albeit be warned that on top of an already extravagant cost, wasting their engineers' time (so as to do the case design for you) as well as the support team's time (because they need formulate your generalised requests into something a touch more solid) ups the ante some more.
Alternatively, patience is a virtue still, even in the era of bling, pwetty lightz, instagram and 9 second attention span humanoids. You can waste your time rather than your money, send them a finished design yourself. They offer their own software for this, have played with it quite a bit and once you get the hang of it, it's actually easy:
https://www.protocasedesigner.com/
(needless to say, it will be thoroughly inspected once submitted, so any errors you may have made will be found; if the ways to correct them are such that input's required, they contact you for further advice; they're very helpful [and patient, lol])

As to other recommendations for a full tower, frankly, if you're like most folks around here you won't have much trouble finding one. They spent thousands of dollars to encase their rigs inside acrylic or glass; you can do likewise with a fourth of that cost, same airflow/space (or lack thereof, "aesthetics" depending). Of course you won't be enjoying the ego boost, so there's that.
If you aren't like that.. 

Another alternative is Mountain Mods, but i wouldn't necessarily recommend them. Lower quality than CL (on a visible level at that, ie you don't need to be an expert to tell) and shipping in an even barer form, you'd need a lot more accessories; even if you didn't mind the extra cost of all these additional purchases, some things they just don't do, they lack the equipment.. you'd need to make them yourself. See proper rad/fan mounts for one.
If you're picky, the total cost may well reach that of Protocase's (since you'll still be doing custom CnC work locally), it being why i wouldn't recommend them. If however you're not picky/demanding, do have a thorough look at their website, focus on what accessories you'll need so as to gauge where you stand, pricing-wise.
(mind you, am not saying they're bad cases or anything, am just saying they're not where CL was; have you not such a frame of reference, it's purely down to cost, which again, will vary according to your standards)
http://www.mountainmods.com/

Edit: And to keep it fair? Three things i like about MM that CL didn't have: faster response to your queries (also a bit more patient), less time to wait for your stuff to be made and better/safer shipping; their packaging is an OCD afflicted's wet dream. That crate within a crate alone can be a saviour, especially when shipping internationally. While subjective and as such i won't be adding it as a fourth, their anodising is very good too; often enough, you'll come across anodised metal having a glossy sheen of sorts, it's down to how the bathing's done (many variables in this) and theirs doesn't have that. Looks glorious.

* To give you an understanding of the inherent difficulty, just for laughs, try designing your own PCIe bracket; you'll start noticing variations, as if there's no standard for everyone to adher by; and in some ways, there really isn't! It's why you may have noticed that case to case, that said same card may fit more easily in one or be harder to screw down in another. Petty yes? Only on the surface.. add another 9 PCIe slots, see how said distance/clearance variation adds up to some considerable millimeters total. Meaning your bottom needs change to accommodate, meaning also your front; meaning your rad/fan mounts additionally and on it goes. Gets complicated


----------



## skupples

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Yeah, but unless you're only going for the _look_ - the TT cases (I like 'imposterlabs' btw) are definitely NOT a recomendation.
> I would definitely look to the likes of Lian Li, Fractal Design, or select options from Corsair, InWin, etc. rather than those.
> 
> 
> About all they really got 'right' from all the copying was the modularity aspect - although their open frame cases aren't bad IMO, the CL knock-off cases are horrid.


I thought it worked well too. I mean, TT is essentially a giant copybot, in the lab, figuring out who they can imitate next. Thus, they're in the ImposterLab!


----------



## jsutter71

So I decided to do a major refit on my STH10. I scored a 140mm & 420mm flex bay. Never mind the brand new 240mm & 360mm flex bays I just purchased. I've decided to go with 140mm for the front RAD. I did an inventory of all my spare parts and this is what I have. As you see in the pics the 240 & 360mm flex bays have RADS and fans attached but are brand new. Their are a couple very slight scuff marks that are barely noticeable which I created during initial assembly They are so slight that they don't show up on the pics. Their are no bent sections. I have lots of spare parts. Especially Aqua computer stuff. I just ordered the next gen farbwerk controllers from Germany so my 2 standard 4 pin farbwerks will no longer be needed.


----------



## skupples

+ a walk down memory lane  

how many raid cards do you need?!


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> + a walk down memory lane
> 
> how many raid cards do you need?!


I just sold my highpoint RAID card on ebay because Hghpoint just released a nearly identical product that is bootable. The Asus RAID card is collecting dust because I have no intention of upgrading to a X299 system anytime soon. Just stting their as a paperweight.


----------



## GXTCHA

Hey All,

I've got a bunch of parts (white and gunmetal) that I'll be throwing up on r/hardwareswap and OCN in the coming days. I also have an SM8 in gunmetal with a 360 flexbay I'll be listing. Case has not been built in so no pass through holes etc. I'm open to trades too if anyone has a Luminous Panel laying around for their SMA8-A and are looking for parts, a case etc.

I'm also looking to trade my SMA8-A front panel (black w/flex bay) for an SMA8-A tempered glass front panel (black). I know it's a long shot but perhaps someone is tired of the look/function and wants more flexibility...

The parts I have are:

1x SM8 in Gunmetal w/ standard top, drop in top 420 mount, USB 3.0 I/O and front 360 flexbay (includes single mounting panel, horizontal bracket, HDD/SSD bracket and extra 120mm covers etc).
1x 360 flexbay mount (still in packaging) in Gunmetal
1x 240 flexbay mount (white)
1x 120 flexbay mount (white)
Various brackets for front accessories (white)

If anyone is interested in the above, please shoot me a PM. If mods feel this is an inappropriate post, feel free to remove. I just want to help others in this group before turning it over to the masses.


----------



## windsurf

pm'd


----------



## jsutter71

I'n the midst of a major renovations. I'm going to repaint my entire system. I'm thinking dark blue. I fund automotive paint to be the best.


----------



## GXTCHA

Ok so currently all I have left is the following:

White-
12x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount – Standard (MAC-125)
6x Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount – Short (MAC-158)
4x 120mm Cover Plates
1x PSU Cover Plate

Gunmetal-
1x 3.120 Flexbay Mount (360mm)

I'm still looking to trade a black SMA8-A flexbay front panel for a tempered glass front panel.

Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## windsurf

pm'd


----------



## Aenra

windsurf said:


> apologies again to anyone


You've got nothing to apologise for 
Best of luck finding one!


----------



## Fandorin

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=10&_nkw=caselabs&_sacat=175674&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Fandorin

windsurf said:


> Guy's if anyone has a near new Caselabs Merlin SM8 or similar caselabs they wanted to sell contact me please, as I had placed an order for a new SM8 but caselabs closed and apologies to anyone for asking. I have forgotten my old original overclocker's membership details from 2009 had to start again must be getting too old . I am a genuine person and want to try again to have a caselabs, but work and family always gets in the way and then your old but have to try by asking and apologies again to anyone.


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=10&_nkw=caselabs&_sacat=175674&ul_noapp=true


----------



## 414347

I own 3 of CL cases I know their quality so there is no doubt that to date there is nothing like it on the market, but there is one important aspect of CL cases that is gone now and that changes everything. 

If you already own one of CL cases, possibility is that you probably made that purchased while CL was still in business and at the time spending that kind of $ was still justifiable. Caselabs was one of the manufacturers that went above and beyond other case manufacturers would with their outstanding quality but also their cases modularity.

Being able to swap, add/take parts you modified was a huge benefit but now with Caselabs being gone and spare parts are nowhere to be found the prices in my humbled opinion are no longer justifiable and spending e.g.over $900 for used case and again, considering CL is gone so are the extra parts, unless you're like me and already have exact case(s) and need spare parts then that would be different story.

My STH10 with pedestal has been slightly modified, nothing big, but I love that case and I would not sell it even if someone would offer me beyond my purchase price, but If I could get another one of those in black, even thou I think they are too expensive considering the circumstances I would gladly pay beyond purchase price to use it for spare parts.


----------



## jsutter71

I have my STH10 completely disassembled and in the process of removing the paint down to the bare aluminum on every single part. The only thing I found strong enough to remove the factory paint is aircraft paint remover. Even that takes a lot of effort and scrubbing. After I'm finished it will be primed, painted and clear coated using automobile paint.


----------



## Section31

windsurf said:


> Guy's if anyone has a near new Caselabs Merlin SM8 or similar caselabs they wanted to sell contact me please, as I had placed an order for a new SM8 but caselabs closed and apologies to anyone for asking. I have forgotten my old original overclocker's membership details from 2009 had to start again must be getting too old . I am a genuine person and want to try again to have a caselabs, but work and family always gets in the way and then your old but have to try by asking and apologies again to anyone.


Be patient. I think you will find one eventually. There's enough caselabs sm8 out there that they will all come out on market somehow because someone needs to sell it for cash, clear space, downsize to SFF and even find an case they want to use instead of the caselabs. Set the price you will pay max and keep an eye on the open market. Who knows, you might see an caselabs like case in design and quality again down the road. Looking at the market, its really the bullet and merlin sm8/sma8 that are highly sought after. The other series like the TX and Mercury can be found at affordable prices.


----------



## jsutter71

I just received the new paint for my STH10 today.


----------



## 414347

jsutter71 said:


> I just received the new paint for my STH10 today.


Man ..All that trouble of you taking the org. powder coating, that was a lot of work I applaud you for that. 

As far is the paint you will be using....just a word of precaution from my own expiriance, It's not going to be very durable, in fact it's easy to scratch and damage. I used exactly the same paint in my STH10 pedestal when I customized to have access to it out front and I am extremely careful person, yet even finger nail will leave scratch on it I already have small paint chipping in corners. 

If you going as far is taking the powder coating off why not taking to a reputable body shop and let them paint it with car paint and clear coated, they can even baked to hardened the paint especially its STH10.. not a cheap case.


----------



## skupples

don't do it bro  

take it to a shop!

this reminds me of when I thought it was a good idea to take the coat off of my Tippman A5.


----------



## 414347

Worse thing is, even when using primer paint for aluminum, it does not work well. 

When I did my pedestal, but only front portion, behind the cover lid so it really didn't matter if I even painted, but I cut the square window, took the powder coating of the whole front and sanded to perfect surface. I used a true aluminum primer, otherwise the final coat will slight off, the I used final coat. At first the paint job looked great, almost like the org. power coating but days later the paint would slowly rub off and it was nothing but big mess. 

Because this was small area I cleaned it off and used exactly the same paint he's going to use ( funny we made the same choice) and after preparation and finishing it looked great but man! every time you made wrong move and finger nail would touch the paint, you would literally see a little scratch and eventually the paint itself would peel off I was so darn glad that I did only tiny area on pedestal.

I end up going to nearby body shop, it cost me I think around $120 I don't really remember but to date, my pedestal looks super. I just don't want the guy to put all that effort to be disappointed later and I know he invested a good amount of $ in to that system. 

Go the extra mile and get proper paint job, it will be well worth the $, it's not going to be cheap, but hey... its fine looking case, one of the kind and at least if that was me I would spent the extra $ to ensure that my investment stays in good shape for a while.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

I'm probably going to make a FS thread in the coming days but wanted to post in this section to gauge interest first (also may post to reddit to widen the search) on a possible trade for CL case. A while back I found and bought a few cases when they were available for decent/going prices in planning a few builds. A was able to buy an S3, S5, and S8S and recently found a SMA8 locally for a great price that I purchased. I posted a want ad for a gunmetal grey S5 a while back that was closed after I found one but am still trying to locate my optimal case without modding/piecing together. S5, gunmetal grey, at least one split window/vent side panel (both would be awesome) and an extended top in perfect shape with no drill holes preferably. If anyone would have one or know someone willing to part with that same exact configuration let me know. I'd be willing to trade any of the cases (besides the black S5 since it went to my brother as a gift) I currently have for it. My cases are all second or third hand but in pretty good shape overall and can provide pictures of each case once I get everything together in a few days to post the ad. If I can find the case I'm after I will still probably sell the remaining cases down the line at a reasonable price as everything I've bought has been a fair value and am not looking to hoard everything. Thanks guys.


----------



## jsutter71

NewUser16 said:


> Man ..All that trouble of you taking the org. powder coating, that was a lot of work I applaud you for that.
> 
> As far is the paint you will be using....just a word of precaution from my own expiriance, It's not going to be very durable, in fact it's easy to scratch and damage. I used exactly the same paint in my STH10 pedestal when I customized to have access to it out front and I am extremely careful person, yet even finger nail will leave scratch on it I already have small paint chipping in corners.
> 
> If you going as far is taking the powder coating off why not taking to a reputable body shop and let them paint it with car paint and clear coated, they can even baked to hardened the paint especially its STH10.. not a cheap case.


I've had the case soaking in a large bin for a couple days and today when I checked a couple pieces were almost completed stripped down to the bare metal. I took a wire brush to a piece and the powder coating came off with minimal effort. Good idea on the body shop. Was is expensive?


----------



## 414347

jsutter71 said:


> I've had the case soaking in a large bin for a couple days and today when I checked a couple pieces were almost completed stripped down to the bare metal. I took a wire brush to a piece and the powder coating came off with minimal effort. Good idea on the body shop. Was is expensive?


Keep in mind I only painted part of pedestal, front of it it was small area and was around $120, its not cheap but at the end of the day its wort it. If you find good shop it might cost you around $300-$350 for the whole case 

Tbh. I'm surprised you took the org. powder coating of that case, that powder coating was the strongest finish you could get, unless you had some issues with it already. Anyhow, because that is one of a kind cases, you cannot find anything like it anywhere I would invest in a good paint job.

I was desperately looking for another one of them in black, that's what I currently have and I was welling to pay big and I mean 2-3K, yes that's crazy but I love that case and I have purpose for it but absolutely no one will sell it, even if they have it, so take my advice and appreciate what you have, that case its a legend.

FYI. Few weeks ago my nephew got the black Enthoo Elite and although it looks nice and the layout to spread your components its decent, its not even near the quality and functionality of STH10 they cut some corners and you think when you paying $1300-$1400 you get better product, you be surprised.


----------



## jsutter71

*powder coat paint removal*

Paint removal.





The reason I have to repaint is because I have some holes to fill in. Thanks again Caselabs for closing shop after 40 years. Never thought I'd have to worry when I spent $800 on this case that I wouldn't be able to replace sections. Anyways I'm using a couple different products and afterwards requires sanding and painting. I learned a long time ago that paint over paint doesn't always turnout well. Initially I wasn't going to remove the factory paint but when I repainted the mid plate after fixing some holes I wasn't happy with the new paint job. When I started removing that paint the factory paint started coming off. Then it turned into this project.


----------



## skupples

The entho elite was $1400?????


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> The entho elite was $1400?????


Yes that's what he told me, he got it at Canada Computers: 

https://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_111&item_id=104581

Its seems about that +Tax Wow!!

Funny I didn't even look until just now I only knew based on what he told me


----------



## 414347

jsutter71 said:


> Paint removal.
> https://youtu.be/1XaoWgo0P60
> 
> The reason I have to repaint is because I have some holes to fill in. Thanks again Caselabs for closing shop after 40 years. Never thought I'd have to worry when I spent $800 on this case that I wouldn't be able to replace sections. Anyways I'm using a couple different products and afterwards requires sanding and painting. I learned a long time ago that paint over paint doesn't always turnout well. Initially I wasn't going to remove the factory paint but when I repainted the mid plate after fixing some holes I wasn't happy with the new paint job. When I started removing that paint the factory paint started coming off. Then it turned into this project.


Wow!!! you really mean business. I know how much you like your case, I have follow your updates/upgrades over the years so I hope that ultimately your project will come out exactly how you have envisioned. 

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## skupples

that thing looks about on-par with 900D build quality, maybe slightly higher... I'd buy something like Elite @ $500, but not the $1,000 USD its going for in the US. (after tax tag n title)

Either way - my next build is always the same build  

The STH10 needs a true rebuild next time around. I noticed some screws have popped out along where the floor meets the motherboard wall, which has compromised integrity via allowing the case to flex.

that next rebuild will also include all new radiators(sticking to 120s until my 40 AP15s die!), QDCs, and finally splitting into dual loops. FOR THE LULZ, THAT'S WHY! get your math outta my face.


note - QD4s are YUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE... I'm still not sure how I'm gonna make them work w/ two GPUs. Shame really, I spent so much money on this chrome set & black set. I'll likely have to step down to one of the smaller scales. QD4s are so large that you need 3/8 thread adapters for the non-powder coated versions, and I wouldn't recommend the powder coat. It causes ease of mating issues.


----------



## 414347

Yahh I would say 900D it's on a cheaper side, overall its wobbly case, not sturdy at all but again there is a $400-$500 difference in price.

How long have you had your STH10, I'm always curious how others setups look but don't feel obligated


----------



## skupples

I've had it for at least 5 years now, and it was second hand from an OCN user that I don't see active anymore. He sold it to buy his own LN2 tank.  

It's just stuffed full of random stuff at the moment. two different 1080ti, two different blocks, n the cheapest possible 9700k+mobo+memory pack I could find over the holidays. I gutted out my x79 stuff & gifted it to someone in a nice little glass panel CM case. That + the disappointment in GPU progress resulted in me building my first used + baseline system in many moons. However, I do have 8tb of NVMe coming in, along with the ASUS 4 way pcie nvme addon card... However, once again i'm going base line via 4x 2tb intel 660p. 4 of those will blow my SATA SSD raid out of the water.


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> Paint removal.
> https://youtu.be/1XaoWgo0P60
> 
> The reason I have to repaint is because I have some holes to fill in. Thanks again Caselabs for closing shop after 40 years. Never thought I'd have to worry when I spent $800 on this case that I wouldn't be able to replace sections. Anyways I'm using a couple different products and afterwards requires sanding and painting. I learned a long time ago that paint over paint doesn't always turnout well. Initially I wasn't going to remove the factory paint but when I repainted the mid plate after fixing some holes I wasn't happy with the new paint job. When I started removing that paint the factory paint started coming off. Then it turned into this project.


That case deserves to be "Powder Coated" not spray painted! Using automotive paint is much better than spray painting, but you still can't beat the tough and hard finish of Powder Coating.

You have already done half of the work. When I got my THW10 custom Powder Coated the guy told me that half of the cost was in stripping the old coating off!

Check out the Prismatic Powders site and click on the "Find Applicator" button to find an applicator near you.

I used Illusion Red with Clear Vision Top Coat. The color goes on first and then the clear coat goes over that. Pick a few of the colors you like, call them and they will send you free samples :thumb:











.


----------



## 414347

I have to say, that red is absolutely astonishing and I mean it.
How durable is it compare to the org. powder coating?


----------



## sok0

That paint job does look pretty cool. I might have to do that to my SM5 eventually.


----------



## 414347

Although I love to see great pant job mods and the above is good example, and as I said its a truly gorges and In some ways I even envy that, but personally I don't know if I would do it, unless I'm force to.
I like the Caselabs org. black powder coating, it's fairly durable and even thou I am very careful and I don't move my case at all, it's too darn heavy, probably around 130-150lbs if not more, I am fairly strong older dude, yet I'm still having serious problem lifting it. I like to preserve the org. paint and don't matter how good custom paint might be, its much more prone to get damage..but that's just me


----------



## Barefooter

NewUser16 said:


> I have to say, that red is absolutely astonishing and I mean it.
> How durable is it compare to the org. powder coating?


Thank you... it is even more amazing in person! It's very hard to capture the metallic in a photo.

As for the durability, I would say that it's at least as durable as the original powder coating probably actually more durable. When I was planning exactly where to mount the reservoirs just holding them up on the center wall of the case slightly scuffed the surface of the factory Gunmetal finish.

Also the clear coating that goes over the color makes it a tougher, more scratch resistance finish than a single coat of powder coating. When the guy that did my powder coating explained that to me I changed my color selection to what I used.


----------



## M-oll

NewUser16 said:


> I have to say, that red is absolutely astonishing and I mean it.
> How durable is it compare to the org. powder coating?


Since both are powder coatings they should be about the same in durability.


----------



## Barefooter

M-oll said:


> Since both are powder coatings they should be about the same in durability.


Yes they are both powder coatings, but what you are missing it that CaseLabs used a single coat process. One coat of powder coating and then into the oven to bake.

The Illusion Red powder coating I have on my case is a "two-coat" process. First the color goes on then baked in the oven, then a second "Clear Vision Top Coat" which is like a clear powder coating gets applied afterwards and also baked on. The second clear coating is a harder more durable finish than a "one coat" process 

.


----------



## jsutter71

*powder coat paint removal*

So who can spot the difference. One of the items in the pic was completely stripped down to the bare aluminum and the other I painted over the factory paint. Can you spot the difference? Still early in the painting process and haven't applied the clear coat yet.


----------



## 414347

WoW!!!jsutter excellent job, it does look amazing. Is that blue-ish color or its the light reflection, really nice, eye catching color. I have to say, when I so you stripping that org. paint on that video I held my head, you have the patience I just don't have it in me any longer, for me times are different I'm getting old (er) . If you can make it to be durable I applaud you..keep posting your progress I'm very interested so see how that will turn out and btw. the short video you made was quite nice 

Keep up the great work


----------



## Barefooter

I'll have to agree with NewUser16. Looks great for rattle cans, great job!

Yeah that stripping process did not look very fun.

Edit: I cannot tell the difference from the pictures.


----------



## BleedOutCold

While it looks good, the mobo tray backplate also looks stripped then spray painted. There’s a small fleck of paint missing from an edge in the first picture, and I think I see shiny metal underneath.


----------



## 414347

BleedOutCold said:


> While it looks good, the mobo tray backplate also looks stripped then spray painted. There’s a small fleck of paint missing from an edge in the first picture, and I think I see shiny metal underneath.


I don't know how you see any bare aluminum seeping through the paint, I think its the paint itself has some type metallic spacles, when you look at all 3 pcs. they all seem the same but maybe you have eyes of an eagle .


----------



## inlandchris

Wow, caslabs case are becoming gold!
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_osacat=0&_odkw=caselabs+case&LH_TitleDesc=0

Who has the money?


----------



## Shawnb99

inlandchris said:


> Wow, caslabs case are becoming gold!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_osacat=0&_odkw=caselabs+case&LH_TitleDesc=0
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the money?




TX10-D was over 1K to begin with. All those extras and you close to 2k or so. Still a nice premium for it but you’ll never find another like that beauty.

So regret not grabbing one


----------



## duckweedpb7

inlandchris said:


> Wow, caslabs case are becoming gold!
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_osacat=0&_odkw=caselabs+case&LH_TitleDesc=0
> 
> Who has the money?


Getting up there, but as others have said that case was $$$ to begin with. I am still kicking myself for not grabbing the STH10 that popped up on eBay earlier this week. Also still trying to find a pedestal for my SM8 at the same time!


----------



## Section31

I don't think we will see another caselabs for long time but there's bound to be some other innovation coming (that is useful not decorative like temper glass) and we will all buy those at that time. If you have an caselabs, great and remember the experience. If not, not really worth buying an used one.


----------



## jsutter71

Thank you. It's a very messy project. The bedroom I'm painting in had blue dust everywhere after the first run. I taped up drop cloths all the way to the ceiling and floor in my best attempt to make a clean room. Even that failed to keep the blue dust off much of the furniture. Still haven't got to the clear coat phase yet.


----------



## skupples

Section31 said:


> I don't think we will see another caselabs for long time but there's bound to be some other innovation coming (that is useful not decorative like temper glass) and we will all buy those at that time. If you have an caselabs, great and remember the experience. If not, not really worth buying an used one.



Yeaaaah... have you tried building in any other case recently? I’d 100% buy a used CL over enthoo luxe tier products. All. Day. Long. 

Also - I paid 60% of retail when I got my sth10 second hand to begin with.


----------



## Section31

The luxe2 is one of my options i am considering but I am in no hurry to decide. I either want to go big and combine two machines into one or I go smaller case. Combine both with an external radiator (heatkiller mora) for my current and future cooling needs.


----------



## Section31

That being said. Some lucky person on ocn could endup with caselabs s8, x299 apex, 7920x, free of charge by end of next year.

When i upgrade i don't want to keep spare parts around (takes too much space). Rather than sell for almost nothing, might as well as help people out. People on ocn seem to be desperate for free parts. Sometimes international shipping will cost more than buying new.


----------



## skupples

I'd take the case lot when it comes time, if you're in the US. So keep that in mind. That should kinda line up with knowing the GPU response to next-next-gen consoles, which is my next major project.


----------



## Section31

I wish it was that simple. So unpredictable with roadmaps and new products actually in stock and close to msrp. 7nm GPU's will be good i suspect and something on my list come that time. 

In regards to that caselabs giveaway, I think it would have to be a proper contest with rules. Example being ocn runs the contest and they judge the winner based on why you deserve it,etc. That is only way to takes out the people that are just looking for a quick buck and also allows everyone at ocn to have a fair chance at it. That sort of contest might take long time just for winner to be decided. I don't want to be the judge nor do I have time to deal with shipping, I am being generous and shouldn't expect me to waste time on arranging shipping with seller.


----------



## skupples

Ah u meant literal give away

OCN still sanctions that stuff I believe. Best of luck to the winners. 

As to future hardware. Some of us realized all the way back at 6 series that DX11 is dead, and not much true change will come until DX12 is properly matured. 

Realizing this, then seeing it actually happen has allowed me to slow my obsession and put money into other places. 

All I’ve missed is the battle royale revolution, and lucky for me I don’t experience FOMO.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> Ah u meant literal give away
> 
> OCN still sanctions that stuff I believe. Best of luck to the winners.
> 
> As to future hardware. Some of us realized all the way back at 6 series that DX11 is dead, and not much true change will come until DX12 is properly matured.
> 
> Realizing this, then seeing it actually happen has allowed me to slow my obsession and put money into other places.
> 
> All I’ve missed is the battle royale revolution, and lucky for me I don’t experience FOMO.


Well said


----------



## skupples

Apex does look fun, I’ve just got too much of a queue to run thru first. Like still grinding MH:W. Only took 80 hours to get top tier nerg glaive. Now to level a bow for all those bosses you can’t fly around.

I still haven’t actually cleared all content. Kirin’s Second mission is killing me, or more so my parties. I’ve farmed out a full lightning set thru so many fails.


----------



## Section31

NewUser16 said:


> Well said


Also well said. I miss the old days where the jump in performance was like 50% minimum and it still consumed less energy than previous chip.


----------



## Barefooter

I recently finished installing tempered glass windows and sound insulation on the doors on my THW10 case.

I covered how I did in in this *post* on my build log.





























.


----------



## skupples

turns out I was ahead of the times for once.

I had a buddy order a pane & laser etch it for me, years ago for an SC rebuild of the STH10 that I did.


----------



## AllGamer

Does anyone know what happened to CaseLabs USA website?
https://www.caselabs-store.com/

it says it's closed.
I wanted to order some accessories, but no one carry the flex bay short brackets in white.

never mind found why https://www.tomshardware.com/news/caselabs-closing-tariffs,37592.html


----------



## skupples

they're done and gone. been done and gone for a while now. I was late to the party when I found out too.


----------



## AllGamer

skupples said:


> they're done and gone. been done and gone for a while now. I was late to the party when I found out too.


Yeah, sad to hear that.

They made excellent cases, and the amount of swappable accessories is what I liked the most about them, as you can customize the case anyway you liked, which is great for each new upgrade, as it lets us customize the case for the new parts.... which is exactly what I was doing.
I was upgrading my old build, with new parts then figure I needed something extra, that's when I noticed they were no longer around . 

As usual in life all good things comes to an end.

Back when I ordered my case, I already ordered a lot of extra accessories expecting something like this, just never though it would actually happen, since CaseLabs were so well known in the Waterbuilder Enthusiast circle.


----------



## skupples

they're starting to go for up to MSRP used, if you want one, I recommend getting it now before they start pushing 2x MSRP.

there's a guy selling a bullit over in the market place, only asking $280 + shipping... if SFF is your thing.


----------



## AllGamer

Does anyone know if https://www.bestcases.eu/
is only selling left over stock from Caselab, or if they are actually producing and continuing the Caselab product line ?

Caselabe mentioned they were talking about partnering up with some guys in Europe before they closed down, so I was pondering if that is the result of those talks.


----------



## skupples

as far as we know, all proper lines are dry, including them. they just didn't update their site.

amazon US has some random bits n pieces, n will try to sell you that thermaltake monstrosity.


----------



## windsurf

Retirement.


----------



## skupples

that's fine with me  

I'll be hunting for the STH10 double wide as a house warming gift when I move into my new home, either way.


----------



## 414347

windsurf said:


> CaseLabs TH10a with pedestal sold for $10 at thrifty shop posted on reddit caselabs with pictures. I having been trying and are still looking to one buy a near new caselabs sm8 or sma8 , seems they may become unwanted and forgotten over time even jayztwocents wanted to decommission his Caselabs time have changed if anyone has a caselabs laying around I would like to buy it.


Sure. Even if you see one I'm almost sure is to piss someone off or to play unpractical dumb joke. While I'm trying to get either another STH10 or THW10 or any of Caselabs to my already existing collection and I'm willing to spend Top $$$ there is somewhere out there Caselabs for $10, $100, $1000 and I can't seem to find it.

I don't remember the forum but there was a person apparently selling immaculate black SM8A for $300 I jumped minute after he posted and offered him $1000 and was already sold (Sure) didn't make sense  
As it turned out he want to buy Caselabs so bad that he would pull every dumb trick in the book hoping that people who still have them but maybe not using them would see that you can still get them for cheap and you better sell it while you can...right

You might have something so believable right in front of you until its time to actually close the deal then all deals vanished like a fart in the air


----------



## jsutter71

Barefooter said:


> I recently finished installing tempered glass windows and sound insulation on the doors on my THW10 case.
> 
> I covered how I did in in this *post* on my build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice. Is the tempered glass cut down on dust? That plexi is a dust magnet no matter what anti static treatment and spray I tried. I hate it.


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> Very nice. Is the tempered glass cut down on dust? That plexi is a dust magnet no matter what anti static treatment and spray I tried. I hate it.


I would expect the glass windows to be less of a dust magnet than the stock windows. But I can't really comment for sure yet because after I mounted the windows, and snapped a few pictures I took to doors off and put them away for now since I'm not quite finished with the build yet.


.


----------



## Shawnb99

windsurf said:


> CaseLabs TH10a with pedestal sold for $10 at thrifty shop posted on reddit caselabs with pictures. I having been trying and are still looking to one buy a near new caselabs sm8 or sma8 , seems they may become unwanted and forgotten over time even jayztwocents wanted to decommission his Caselabs time have changed if anyone has a caselabs laying around I would like to buy it.




I would of jumped all over that if I’d known. I’d love another TH10.
Store had no idea what it had.


----------



## windsurf

My Caselabs rebuild needs filters system runs very hot with a i9-9980XE fans on high Micro atx has its limits but back on track.:thumb:


----------



## AllGamer

Question for you guys.

Does any of you use the DEMCiflex magnetic dust filters on the CaseLab cases?

I purchased a set forgetting our cases are Aluminum, so the magnetic strips it comes with does not work.
It comes with a back side magnetic strip, but the magnetism is too weak to keep it in place after it goes through the thick Aluminum of the CaseLab case.

They are beautiful and perfect fit, just no idea how to keep them stuck to the sides without using glue or something similar


----------



## 414347

AllGamer said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> Does any of you use the DEMCiflex magnetic dust filters on the CaseLab cases?
> 
> I purchased a set forgetting our cases are Aluminum, so the magnetic strips it comes with does not work.
> It comes with a back side magnetic strip, but the magnetism is too weak to keep it in place after it goes through the thick Aluminum of the CaseLab case.
> 
> They are beautiful and perfect fit, just no idea how to keep them stuck to the sides without using glue or something similar


Did you peel the protective wax paper of the magnets.
Tbh. I use to use them a lot and they do work great but they also clog really quick like in a day or two and after while I still end up with dust inside my case. I am silence and dust free abscessed but I have stopped using them years ago and between having them on, whether it's on radiator area or intake fan or without them, there is significant difference in temperature and fan noise level. Unless you live in deserted area or have animals I would honestly not use them, use DataVac and once a month blow some compressed air...Its quick and will look clean again


----------



## AllGamer

NewUser16 said:


> Did you peel the protective wax paper of the magnets.
> Tbh. I use to use them a lot and they do work great but they also clog really quick like in a day or two and after while I still end up with dust inside my case. I am silence and dust free abscessed but I have stopped using them years ago and between having them on, whether it's on radiator area or intake fan or without them, there is significant difference in temperature and fan noise level. Unless you live in deserted area or have animals I would honestly not use them, use DataVac and once a month blow some compressed air...Its quick and will look clean again


That's what I've been doing, using compressed air to clean it up once in a while.

but I noticed quite a huge difference between accumulated dust with and without the filter.
The case my kid and wife is using has filter and the inside is a lot cleaner, as the dust filter (also magnetic) catches most of it, so all I need to do for their case is to rinse the filter and slap it back on.
However my case the Mercury S8 runs filter free and the dust accumulation is just well like a vacuum cleaner. 

I use a air compressor to blow it off while have the vacuum on the other end to catch most of the released dust.
i'm just getting a little bit tired of doing that, because it's rather cumbersome, compared to the easy rinse the filter and back to work.

Thanks for suggest DataVac, while I already have an actual 200 psi compressor (but it weights a ton, and is super loud), it's good to have an light weight alternative like the DataVac.
Just put in an order via Amazon


----------



## 414347

AllGamer said:


> That's what I've been doing, using compressed air to clean it up once in a while.
> 
> but I noticed quite a huge difference between accumulated dust with and without the filter.
> The case my kid and wife is using has filter and the inside is a lot cleaner, as the dust filter (also magnetic) catches most of it, so all I need to do for their case is to rinse the filter and slap it back on.
> However my case the Mercury S8 runs filter free and the dust accumulation is just well like a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> I use a air compressor to blow it off while have the vacuum on the other end to catch most of the released dust.
> i'm just getting a little bit tired of doing that, because it's rather cumbersome, compared to the easy rinse the filter and back to work.
> 
> Thanks for suggest DataVac, while I already have an actual 200 psi compressor (but it weights a ton, and is super loud), it's good to have an light weight alternative like the DataVac.
> Just put in an order via Amazon


Yap until about 2-3 years ago I considered myself absolute fanatic, clean freak and don't get me wrong I still am and not because is very expensive build but because I love to keep things clean and neat but with some things trade off is too great to worry, especially when you know that it takes minute and really no effort to make it neat and clean again. 

When I built my first SMH10 I got all custom filters and even thou I loved to see dust accumulation on the mesh of the filter I knew that internals were being deprived from a true air I just didn't realize how much. 

Months went by and I thought to myself is it worth keeping the filters ON, I still have the dust inside so I took the filters off and because i actively monitor temperatures of my inner case, GPUs, CPU, VRM and M/B I could see dramatic drop in C. 

For a long time I would hear from long time users whether they were on air or water that even thou filters are good and helpful in certain circumstances e.g. living in extremely dusting area, few pets in the house or you are perhaps heavy smoker, other than that it's not worth it. While this is controversial debate to many people and it was to me I would always try to find a positive in why I have filters and I thought others just simply didn't care about their builds until I have tried for myself 

This is about month of dust accumulation and tbh. no big deal I don't even see it on daily bases and its right beside me, unless you just stare at it just matter of getting used to it, In few days I will use my DataVac and it will look like new again but the air flow for both, case and rads is superior opposed to with filters ON.


----------



## AllGamer

yup, that amount of dust will get me annoyed enough to want to clean it up
i guess i'm a neat freak


----------



## 414347

AllGamer said:


> i guess i'm a neat freak


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Shawnb99

Yep I have multiple sets of those filters and a few won’t stick no matter what. 
I’ve been using masking tape to keep them attached.


----------



## skupples

my demciflex lost magnetism long ago. I only use the two bottoms & the giant roof one these days. Dust inside an STH10 wasn't ever much of fan issue for me, even with 8 fans blowing in.


----------



## inlandchris

My experiences with dust is to make your case air-tight with door gaskets (thin) and make sure there is more fans sucking air than exhaust fans so the case has a positive air pressure.
Also, I use/used Modright mess filters for the fans. I tested these for a few years and they do work. I also tried "fish-filters" from fish tanks and they work very well. The only problem with fish-filters is they have to be secured to the fan. I tried a sandwich fan grills with the filter in-between but its hard to replace. The only other option is to use Velcro (one side only) on the chassis and the fish-filters will automatically stick so you pull them off when they become dark and replace with a new one and it’s simple. Make sure you separate the fish-filters apart so they are thinner, don't use the full thickness.
Fish-filters can be sandwiched between the fan and grill with Velcro and the fascia plate for the front and Velcro on the bottom of the chassis for fans on the bottom. All exhaust fans need not any filters. 
The modright mess filters are nice and you can take off 4 small screws to clean the filters while the 4 other screws are still attached to the fan.
In the 5 years doing this, I never had to clean my caselab case. Just a year or 2, had to replace the fish-filters and clean the modright mess filters depending on the dust in the house.


----------



## AllGamer

inlandchris said:


> The only other option is to use Velcro (one side only) on the chassis and the fish-filters will automatically stick so you pull them off when they become dark and replace with a new one and it’s simple..


That's it! I totally forgot I can go that option.
yes, I have industrial strength Velcro, but I also have something even slightly better than Velcro and more clean, as Velcro tends to loose up a lot of dust and fibre when you undo them.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Dual+Lock+Reclosable+Fastener&ref=nb_sb_noss
They are pricey, but they are great for custom jobs and it can hold a lot of weight.

I just need to cut enough long strips to make a nice rectangular seal along the DEMCiflex filter magnetic strip and done.


----------



## inlandchris

AllGamer said:


> That's it! I totally forgot I can go that option.
> yes, I have industrial strength Velcro, but I also have something even slightly better than Velcro and more clean, as Velcro tends to loose up a lot of dust and fibre when you undo them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Dual+Lock+Reclosable+Fastener&ref=nb_sb_noss
> They are pricey, but they are great for custom jobs and it can hold a lot of weight.
> 
> I just need to cut enough long strips to make a nice rectangular seal along the DEMCiflex filter magnetic strip and done.


That is great and this is the first time I saw this. It looks very strong and it maybe hard to seperate. I have this industrial velcro and if you stick them together, its really hard to seperate. So, when i use them, I cut them very narrow to its easier to remove.
Good luck and let me know how it works.


----------



## skupples

agreed, I prefer dual lock over classic Velcro. 

that's a good idea, I may have to do that, as I've gotta giant roll of dual lock.. Just gotta find my stash of demagnetized filters.


----------



## skingun

I use the demciflex filters on all intake fans on my S8. Yes, they need cleaning regularly and stifle airflow but as I have pets they are necessary to stop my computer filling with hair! It's easier to keep under control than with compressed air for my situation.


----------



## SRICE4904

https://valid.x86.fr/sh27ah
My STH10 Build


----------



## TomahawkT10

Just uploading my pics of my latest build and paying tribute to caselabs... 

I bought this case back in 2017 before they went out of business, and then didn't do the build until a year later. Such a great case, amazing quality and sad to see they are no more.


----------



## 414347

TomahawkT10 said:


> Just uploading my pics of my latest build and paying tribute to caselabs...
> 
> I bought this case back in 2017 before they went out of business, and then didn't do the build until a year later. Such a great case, amazing quality and sad to see they are no more.


Truly amazing.

I was never into small form factor builds but here is something about Caselabs small cases that makes it so attractive, no other small case have that effect, at least on me.


----------



## erikbarone

In maybe 2-3 years do you think caselabs will comeback?


----------



## Fandorin

I don't think they come back, according to rumors they have some sort of state contract or some sort of closed public services that prohibits them from doing business with individuals


----------



## TheCautiousOne

erikbarone said:


> In maybe 2-3 years do you think caselabs will comeback?


No. Let the markup on "used" caselab cases begin. 

TCO


----------



## nezff

Decided to finally build in it


----------



## Section31

I think caselabs like cases may comeback, just look at the odyssey x. I feel it will happen in 2-3 year

If building pc weren't so expensive now i think best profit margin for caselabs cases are to sell them with some high end watercooling parts in them. Just don't sell on OCN if you want an good price.

- Something is wrong with Android on this site, they add html codes to any typed messages.


----------



## Aspelta

anybody can help me with this rail ? This is the plastic part where MB tray slides in the SMA8 case
Don't know exact english name for it (sorry)
Where I can buy it?
thank you in advance
BR
Aspelta


----------



## skupples

someone posted a giant parts finding list not too long ago in here, it included where they source all their pre-made stuff like the feat, grommets, etc. 

this should qualify & be in that data. Due to the traffic in here, it shouldn't be too hard to find. It was in the last month or so.

idk what you'd call it either? I'm guessing it's either a custom fab part, or they found some sorta plastic channeling that worked for their needs.


----------



## Aspelta

skupples said:


> someone posted a giant parts finding list not too long ago in here, it included where they source all their pre-made stuff like the feat, grommets, etc.
> 
> this should qualify & be in that data. Due to the traffic in here, it shouldn't be too hard to find. It was in the last month or so.
> 
> idk what you'd call it either? I'm guessing it's either a custom fab part, or they found some sorta plastic channeling that worked for their needs.



the list is there:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/11kj_YNaS7mOYB0_7TLy_X5C3I4wynR7iVeeOh2CRj4I/edit
it was on the page 2330


but this item is not there :-(
BR
Aspelta


----------



## skupples

then I'd lean towards it being something they had printed 

It may be time to hit the chalkboard & come up with a home-made solution.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

skupples said:


> then I'd lean towards it being something they had printed
> 
> It may be time to hit the chalkboard & come up with a home-made solution.



This... 

There might be something for cabinetry as it looks like a shelf slide that might (but not likely) be a mass produced product. Due to the very specific length and groove offset, I'm guessing that's one they fabbed themselves or had produced in a batch once or twice a year.


----------



## EugenBLR

CL - this is a good case, made in the "industrial" style. This fact makes it easy, anywhere in the world, to establish the production of cases, because No special equipment is required, as on serial cases.
If the СLs themselves laid out the drawings of their cases for free access, it would be possible to independently manufacture the necessary cases.

You can also make the necessary drawings using existing enclosures. There would be a desire and demand.


----------



## Barefooter

I finally finished my Big Red "Devastator" build with the CaseLabs THW10.















































There's a bunch more pictures here *Final Top 100 Pictures*

.


----------



## THUMPer1

Nice, RIP CL


----------



## Biggu

Alright fess up, whos selling the Gunmetal SMA8 on ebay for $1700. Crazy thing is it has two bids..... for that kinda price id consider selling mine even though I really like it! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Caselabs-SMA8-Computer-Case/183858294354


----------



## Section31

Biggu said:


> Alright fess up, whos selling the Gunmetal SMA8 on ebay for $1700. Crazy thing is it has two bids..... for that kinda price id consider selling mine even though I really like it!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Caselabs-SMA8-Computer-Case/183858294354


Honestly, I would list your caselabs online and see what you get. Don't name an price and set buyout high enough, so you don't get low ball offers. Only sell at the price you think it is worth. You can even avoid paying ebay fees if you can negotiate private deal.

I missed the chance to sell my caselabs at my msrp myself. I couldn't find replacement case but I should have just gone open bench or smaller case with an mora. Prices have dropped quite a bit for most caselabs models that it is not worth it to sell for myself.


----------



## DerComissar

@Barefooter: 

Absolutely stunning build, and a thoroughly enjoyable build log.


----------



## Barefooter

DerComissar said:


> @Barefooter:
> 
> Absolutely stunning build, and a thoroughly enjoyable build log.


Thank you sir


----------



## ThrashZone

Barefooter said:


> Thank you sir


Hi,
Sure enough tough to see it as a build more like a work of art :thumb:


----------



## Section31

In retrospective, caselabs should have produced more smaller cases as that is what the market is trending towards. The move to 7nm and 5nm meant that we didn't need so large cases and less cooling was ok.

That being said, I do miss having such high caliber cases that can support multiple thick 480mm to 560mm radiators. I eagerly await to see how 7nm performs power consumption and heat wise at or close to 5ghz. Based on early amd leaks, its still requires a lot even if it is 50% less at 14nm. We will see what the future holds but there could another Nehalem architecture down the road where say 3.7Ghz CPU outperforms older 5Ghz CPU at the IPC level.

Our case tastes also change over time. Now, I find myself wanting to go to more tower like cases as I find the S8 too wide. Probably would have bought an SMA8 Revision for certain had caselabs been still around. So we all just have to hold out till we find something we like from other companies. Myself, only the prototype Odyssey X has so far been something worth upgrading to.


----------



## Barefooter

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sure enough tough to see it as a build more like a work of art :thumb:


Yes that was the plan from the beginning... to make a work of art that was also extremely powerful with max cooling


----------



## M-oll

Section31 said:


> In retrospective, caselabs should have produced more smaller cases as that is what the market is trending towards. The move to 7nm and 5nm meant that we didn't need so large cases and less cooling was ok.
> 
> That being said, I do miss having such high caliber cases that can support multiple thick 480mm to 560mm radiators. I eagerly await to see how 7nm performs power consumption and heat wise at or close to 5ghz. Based on early amd leaks, its still requires a lot even if it is 50% less at 14nm. We will see what the future holds but there could another Nehalem architecture down the road where say 3.7Ghz CPU outperforms older 5Ghz CPU at the IPC level.
> 
> Our case tastes also change over time. Now, I find myself wanting to go to more tower like cases as I find the S8 too wide. Probably would have bought an SMA8 Revision for certain had caselabs been still around. So we all just have to hold out till we find something we like from other companies. Myself, only the prototype Odyssey X has so far been something worth upgrading to.


Hard to say exactly what CaseLabs could have done differently to avoid bankruptcy since we don't have any insight in the business and don't know what caused CL to go bankrupt except what they told us about higher prices on aluminium. Sure, introducing smaller cases in the line-up might have helped them a bit with sales but you still have other SFF/mini-ITX cases to compete with and their pricing is probably much more affordable than whatever CaseLabs could come up with. The cause of the bankruptcy could have been something so simple as they weren't selling enough cases to afford paying salaries, rent/utilities, payment on loans and machinery etc. Without knowing the underlying causes my best guess would be to introduce more affordable cases in order to get a bigger share of the market. My SMA8 cost me just south of $1000 USD without taxes/import fees (another $70) and shipping (another $100) if I remember correctly. It took me about two years to convince myself to buy the case since it was such a huge personal expense. Last Black Friday I bought a Be Quiet! Silent Base 601 for my secondary computer for $70 USD without even blinking.


----------



## iamjanco

Of interest to those who might wish to know more about the California Fabrication Company (CFC) bankruptcy proceedings. Summarized info is available via the links below to nonsubscribers:

U.S. Bankruptcy Court
Central District of California (San Fernando Valley)
Bankruptcy Petition #: 1:19-bk-10531-VK
Ref. inforuptcy.com: *California Central Bankruptcy Court Case 1:19-bk-10531 - CFC*

Also see:

Ref. businessbankruptcies.com: *CFC California Fabrication, Inc.*


----------



## Aspelta

Was planning to wait a bit longer....
Just a small snapshot  couldn’t resist 




























More to come 
BR
Aspelta


----------



## Aenra

So they finally filed.. sad.. hope dies last, but hey, you can kill anything.

/salute


----------



## Section31

Hopefully someone buys up Caselabs design patents then.


----------



## iamjanco

Section31 said:


> Hopefully someone buys up Caselabs design patents then.


There actually weren't any patents filed by CFC for the PC cases, at least per what's being said in the Caselabs group on Facebook. It was all IP and it doesn't look like Keating is looking to part with the specs/drawings for the time being. That's not to say though that he won't change his mind sometime down the road of course.

Added edit: in the meantime, in news elsewhere, if you happen to already own a *THW10...*


----------



## Aspelta

Side radiator 4x140mm now folded 
















Time for painting

Regarding the case.
Virtual test fit of the scanned parts shows 0.17 mm accuracy.








More to come ;-)

BR
Aspelta


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Clearly there weren't patents... or the whole thing with Thermaltake wouldn't have ended with CL having to send out apologies for getting their designs copied almost exactly!


However, in a sort of defense of TT - they are correct... standards will create dramatic similarities in products. Weird that so many of their products exactly replicate the designs of other companies - while others seem to be able to differentiate better (and still stay compatible with standards).


Bottom line is that CL couldn't defend their designs _when they were in business_ - pretty reasonable to assume they wouldn't be crazy about it now. 


Not even going to try to post links on this site anymore... just google 'Thermaltake Caselabs Apology' if you don't remember/weren't aware.


----------



## jsutter71

My STH10 is completely disassembled. Some parts are painted and some aren't. I repaired most of the small holes I drilled in the mid back plate. I have a damaged mid plate where the luminous panel sits on but I don't think it affects structural integrity. Spray painting has made some nice results but I'm on the fence about taking it to an auto shop and having it doe professionally. The 3rd option is to just sell all the parts as is or the case as is to include the luminous panel. Today I sold mt 6950x CPU on ebay for $800. I have both my TXP's and motherboard listed as well. I'm in the middle of a huge home renovation project which is costing a fortune and I got some bad news yesterday that I can either spend $3,000 to get my house's AC unit repaired or probably twice that to get replaced. PC stuff just dropped on my list of priorities. I have all the small holes fixed in the mid plate and it's just about ready to be painted. The painted pieces are done to include clear coat. If I have time I will repair the damaged mid plate with a welding torch which is why I have it laid out in 3 pieces. I'm OCD which is why this has taken so long because every finished piece has multiple coats and no chips before clear coat was applied. All the finished pieces have no paint runoff and I've had to sand and repaint more then a few pieces I wasn't happy with. The mid back plain has been the biggest challenge. I've already painted it once, saw scratches, removed the paint and re-sanded with a very fine grit paper and it's just about ready to be repainted. If I go to an autobody shop I can probably have them strip all the finished pieces.


----------



## 414347

O Man!! I remember how exited you were to do your STH10 build, it was years ago so it's sad to see it in that stage but do what is best for you, even if that mean selling it and eventually getting something else.

I'm sure if you take it to body shop, they would stripped it nicely and painted to look nice but it all depends how much and if it's worth for you and if you going to keep it.

I'm sure things will work out if you take the right approach and either way don't look back what you should or shouldn't have done, it is what it is.

I remember at one point everything was all good and you were very happy with your system, what made you even take everything apart.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Personally as I believe TT was wrong and I don't want to start a war because honestly I have 2 cases from CL which I was in love with. I wish TT would have saved CL and used them as a Special Line for top of the line cases instead of cutting on there Replica/Idea driven by others cases.

TT is and does make some nice products and I am truly Sad to see CL go. Hopefully one day another company will start making CL type cases because even though they took some time to make. They were high quality and great for many peoples build.

I know people don't share the same opinion as me but I think we can all share that CaseLabs will be missed


----------



## Section31

Well TT is only case manufacturer that offers horizontal motherboard cases as of now. See how long they continue to update there core x lineup, I have feeling it may get discontinued soon enough. It's an hard market to be in as unique pc cases are more of an niche market more than anything else. That and people are willing to accept the traditional cases but are modernized design wise.

Caselabs SMA8 Revision (with Temper Glass) would have sold a lot had they had cheaper and smaller version. I had many friends who wanted that case but balked at its price.


----------



## rolandos582

Did the caselabs cases like the SMA8 ever come with 3.5 to 2.5 converters? So you can use the HDD cage with a SSD too? I can't find it in all my parts and not sure if I lost it.


----------



## Iceman2733

Is there any where that sells rolling casters that will fit these cases still? Specifically the SMA8, I have bought a few sets and none of them fit worth a crap lol


----------



## Barefooter

rolandos582 said:


> Did the caselabs cases like the SMA8 ever come with 3.5 to 2.5 converters? So you can use the HDD cage with a SSD too? I can't find it in all my parts and not sure if I lost it.


Yes and it looks like Amazon still has one CaseLabs 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit


----------



## rolandos582

Barefooter said:


> Yes and it looks like Amazon still has one CaseLabs 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit


Ah those are still being sold! Great! I got most of the other accesoires but I never needed one of these in the past. 

Why don't they have something like this for a SMA8 : https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Cage-Mount-Mercury-Black/dp/B01BFNVHR0?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_9265735011
That way you don't have to use the ugly cage.


----------



## skupples

I’d love to pick up some of those STH10 parts. Specially the SSD cage... n if you’ve got the usb I/O, I’ll 💯 take it. 

Actually I should just PM


----------



## cx-ray

Iceman2733 said:


> Is there any where that sells rolling casters that will fit these cases still? Specifically the SMA8, I have bought a few sets and none of them fit worth a crap lol


You can find links to the items in the community part numbers list:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/11kj_YNaS7mOYB0_7TLy_X5C3I4wynR7iVeeOh2CRj4I/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jsutter71

NewUser16 said:


> O Man!! I remember how exited you were to do your STH10 build, it was years ago so it's sad to see it in that stage but do what is best for you, even if that mean selling it and eventually getting something else.
> 
> I'm sure if you take it to body shop, they would stripped it nicely and painted to look nice but it all depends how much and if it's worth for you and if you going to keep it.
> 
> I'm sure things will work out if you take the right approach and either way don't look back what you should or shouldn't have done, it is what it is.
> 
> I remember at one point everything was all good and you were very happy with your system, what made you even take everything apart.


After my divorce was finalized on June 4th I received full custody of my 15yo son and full ownership of my home and community property. I got 100% of everything. She agreed to all this to get out of paying child support. So my 2800sf 5 bedroom 11 year old house is in need of a lot of TLC. I also have to replace the upstairs central AC unit which will cost me about 5K for example. My wife also put me in massive debt so I had to choose between debt resolution or chapter 13. I chose debt resolution. The good news is that I will be debt free in 3 years. I did manage to make my final payment to my divorce attorney on June 3rd. All my priorities had to change and personal entertainment is not on the top of the list. I did manage to keep my 2019 Corvette which will be paid off in 3 years. That was not part of the debt resolution and neither was my mortgage. I just have a low 3.5% interest rate for the Vette. I was with the ex for 19 years and she was better at spending then saving. She lost her 89k a year job 2 years ago and refused to go back to work. Not my problem anymore, so In a couple years when my financial obligations are back on track, and I have a respectable savings I fully intend on getting back into the game. Until then I'll have to settle for my Dell Latitude 7480.


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> After my divorce was finalized on June 4th I received full custody of my 15yo son and full ownership of my home and community property. I got 100% of everything. She agreed to all this to get out of paying child support. So my 2800sf 5 bedroom 11 year old house is in need of a lot of TLC. I also have to replace the upstairs central AC unit which will cost me about 5K for example. My wife also put me in massive debt so I had to choose between debt resolution or chapter 13. I chose debt resolution. The good news is that I will be debt free in 3 years. I did manage to make my final payment to my divorce attorney on June 3rd. All my priorities had to change and personal entertainment is not on the top of the list. I did manage to keep my 2019 Corvette which will be paid off in 3 years. That was not part of the debt resolution and neither was my mortgage. I just have a low 3.5% interest rate for the Vette. I was with the ex for 19 years and she was better at spending then saving. She lost her 89k a year job 2 years ago and refused to go back to work. Not my problem anymore, so In a couple years when my financial obligations are back on track, and I have a respectable savings I fully intend on getting back into the game. Until then I'll have to settle for my Dell Latitude 7480.


Not that it'll help, but I feel for you JS. I went through the same thing back in '94. 

It does get better with time


----------



## ttnuagmada

*ttnuagmada*

Anyone know where i can get the Gunmetal paint? I managed to scuff the top on my SMA8 when I was doing some work in it the other day.


----------



## Barefooter

ttnuagmada said:


> Anyone know where i can get the Gunmetal paint? I managed to scuff the top on my SMA8 when I was doing some work in it the other day.


This is the powder coat color https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PTB-2614/river-stone


I know that Cardinal paint has a black and white color that matches the CaseLabs real close, not sure which of these gray colors would match best.
https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/collections/aerosol/products/cardinal-gray?variant=28495305347


Let us know if you find one that matches well.


----------



## 414347

jsutter71 said:


> After my divorce was finalized on June 4th I received full custody of my 15yo son and full ownership of my home and community property. I got 100% of everything. She agreed to all this to get out of paying child support. So my 2800sf 5 bedroom 11 year old house is in need of a lot of TLC. I also have to replace the upstairs central AC unit which will cost me about 5K for example. My wife also put me in massive debt so I had to choose between debt resolution or chapter 13. I chose debt resolution. The good news is that I will be debt free in 3 years. I did manage to make my final payment to my divorce attorney on June 3rd. All my priorities had to change and personal entertainment is not on the top of the list. I did manage to keep my 2019 Corvette which will be paid off in 3 years. That was not part of the debt resolution and neither was my mortgage. I just have a low 3.5% interest rate for the Vette. I was with the ex for 19 years and she was better at spending then saving. She lost her 89k a year job 2 years ago and refused to go back to work. Not my problem anymore, so In a couple years when my financial obligations are back on track, and I have a respectable savings I fully intend on getting back into the game. Until then I'll have to settle for my Dell Latitude 7480.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope that in time your get your life back on track fulfilled with joy and happiness.


Good Luck


----------



## Justinsd

So just chiming in here as I have a question and not sure where or whom to ask this to.

I'm trying to sell my S8 although everyone and anyone is requesting the build spec sheet. I'll be honest, I don't have the slightest idea what was selected prior. I know the Caselabs site is in permanent maint mode. Who would you guys recommend in terms of contacting to see if a old staff member could pull up a order build sheet?

I know this is alot to hope for but fingers crossed as I really would like to sell this case not being used.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Justinsd said:


> So just chiming in here as I have a question and not sure where or whom to ask this to.
> 
> I'm trying to sell my S8 although everyone and anyone is requesting the build spec sheet. I'll be honest, I don't have the slightest idea what was selected prior. I know the Caselabs site is in permanent maint mode. Who would you guys recommend in terms of contacting to see if a old staff member could pull up a order build sheet?
> 
> I know this is alot to hope for but fingers crossed as I really would like to sell this case not being used.


I honestly don't think there's much chance of that and if you don't have it in an old email I would just list what parts it has in it or extras you might have (240/280/360 mm radiator mounts, panels that are vented/windowed (normal or full size), if you have double radiator mounts, hdd/ssd cages, front switch layout, case feet/rollers, how many drill holes it has etc). If that and pictures isn't enough for people then I don't know what would be... I know that's probably not the answer you're looking for but most of the ppl who were once associated with CaseLabs, on this site or others, has basically gone quiet. With their bankruptcy filing in full swing I don't think you'll be able to get a build sheet. Sorry...

Edit: Just saw your build log from a while back with the case. Unless you have extra parts that aren't screws, metal panel clips, or SSD/HDD cages it looks like your case has a full windowed top, one regular side window, one solid side panel (with drill holes for the radiator mount), I/O and reset front connector, but no other radiator mounts in the case.


----------



## Aenra

Academic at this point, but was wondering; they had this line (that never really materialised) that was supposed to be an inbetween from the merlins to the magnums? I forget what they wanted to call it now, but it's been mentioned in these forums a couple of times.
Except i've never really seen any pics -assuming any were offered- or any proper description as to what exactly that would have entailed.

If anyone knows or has any links, could you please paste them?
(to say the obvious, i did know of the name back when i was searching for it obviously, but never found anything concrete [just posters praising it in advance, lol] and eventually gave up. Have since forgotten even that)


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> Academic at this point, but was wondering; they had this line (that never really materialised) that was supposed to be an inbetween from the merlins to the magnums? I forget what they wanted to call it now, but it's been mentioned in these forums a couple of times.
> Except i've never really seen any pics -assuming any were offered- or any proper description as to what exactly that would have entailed.
> 
> If anyone knows or has any links, could you please paste them?
> (to say the obvious, i did know of the name back when i was searching for it obviously, but never found anything concrete [just posters praising it in advance, lol] and eventually gave up. Have since forgotten even that)


You mean Gemini?


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> You mean Gemini?


Aah yeah, that's the one, thanks for reminding me 
Now if anyone has any info on it, by all means do share please.


----------



## Shawnb99

Aenra said:


> Aah yeah, that's the one, thanks for reminding me
> Now if anyone has any info on it, by all means do share please.




It didn’t go anywhere. The dropped it when I think they made the bullet cases.
There was also a plans at one point for a horizontal TX10 but that didn’t work out either.


----------



## Aenra

Shawnb99 said:


> It didn’t go anywhere


Yeah, that's pretty much all i know as well. Was just wondering if anything specific might have been mentioned or shown that i failed to stumble upon.. wouldn't be the first time


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> Aah yeah, that's the one, thanks for reminding me
> Now if anyone has any info on it, by all means do share please.


No problem! I've found little to no information about Gemini but this is what I've got: 

https://twitter.com/Matt_DiCicco/status/744561822880137216


https://edgeup.asus.com/2015/qa-with-caselabs/


> PCDIY – Question – You guys have been busy with the release of the Mercury S8S and the NOVA X2M what else is on the horizon?
> 
> Kevin – CASELABS – Dare I say it… Gemini! Gemini will be our next case project, and we are looking to develop new concepts in design and function. Can’t say much else on the matter.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/18130-case-labs-cases/1144385-gemini-series-2.html

https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...n-you-think-project-gemini-will-released.html



> I know, it's been an incredibly long wait... From our side, Gemini keeps evolving and since it may be our last "system" case, I want to make sure that all the i's are dotted and t's are crossed smile.gif It's been a a labor of love for me and in a way, I'll be sad when it is done.
> 
> In the meantime, we have the very real and critically needed projects of further automating our ordering process and moving out website to a new platform. Both of those projects will fall on me (along with Gemini) and my wife is only willing to share me with you you guys so much... biggrin.gif so, it's a matter of picking which item is the most urgent.
> 
> A "system case" is one that is plug&play with other items like pedestals, special top covers, doors etc. Several items may used on a range of cases within that "family" Bullet is a "standalone" case while Magnum and Gemini are system cases.
> 
> Gemini will likely expand on the "system" concept and has undergone a lot of changes. While closer to production, it has to go through another step that the other case lines (outside of Bullet) did not: it has be reviewed for manufacturing efficiency. Also, the entire family will be designed simultaneously (like Bullet) to further meet the efficiency requirements. Magnum was designed at a time when we were only producing 25-50 cases a month. Things like offering a "reverse" case was an afterthought and significantly increased the inventory load. None of that really mattered because we had plenty of excess capacity (those were the days! smile.gif ).
> 
> Gemini has to be ready for a different world and hopefully will be ready to release in 2017.


https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/caselabs-ama-recap-jan-2015,4029.html#p1



> Q. How is Gemini going to differ from Merlin and Mercury?
> 
> A. Gemini is going to replace all of the MAGNUM lines. So you can expect to see double wide cases with options for dual motherboards as well as updates to the Single Wide MAGNUM design. We are also going to experiment with a different "look", but Jim will touch on that. Because we are so early in development I really don't have much more information on Gemini.


----------



## Aenra

@M-oll gave some rep, thanks a lot man, appreciate it 
And as it turns out, lol, i _did_ fail on the searching; again.. i just cannot into googleing.

Not much one can infer from it all, but it seems there was some shift in direction.. what sounds like a middle of the road kind of lineup is later on portrayed as a magnum successor; rather surprising honestly, given how the market had evolved in the meantime. But again, am not the typical CL customer, so..
(far as i'm concerned, they shined on inbetween situations, such as the S8. But i won't go into why again, have -unwittingly- already pissed off plenty of prima donnas round here ^^)

I've been doing some building/upgrading lately, friends and family rigs; can once more state how happy i am i'm sorted as far as PC cases may be concerned, can once again state how ******** i find it, setting multi-K rigs up in plastic pieces of crap made in China. Really makes you re-appreciate it all


----------



## nezff

starting a build in this thing


----------



## 414347

nezff said:


> starting a build in this thing


Absolutely awesome case to work on new build
Good luck and share your progress


----------



## M-oll

Aenra said:


> @M-oll gave some rep, thanks a lot man, appreciate it
> And as it turns out, lol, i _did_ fail on the searching; again.. i just cannot into googleing.
> 
> Not much one can infer from it all, but it seems there was some shift in direction.. what sounds like a middle of the road kind of lineup is later on portrayed as a magnum successor; rather surprising honestly, given how the market had evolved in the meantime. But again, am not the typical CL customer, so..
> (far as i'm concerned, they shined on inbetween situations, such as the S8. But i won't go into why again, have -unwittingly- already pissed off plenty of prima donnas round here ^^)


No worries, I actually stumbled upon these articles/forum posts a week or two ago when I tried to figure out how many cases CL had produced over the years they were active. Thanks for the rep! 

From what I gathered CL tried to make Gemini their new platform for cases so they could optimize the manufacturing and features. The Magnum-series seems to have features added to it that made it less efficient to produce and Gemini would have been designed with the manufacturing process in mind. Would have loved to see some concept sketches etcetera of Gemini as a platform and of different cases in the production line.


----------



## Aspelta

Which one is original CL part? 














BR
Aspelta


----------



## nezff

NewUser16 said:


> Absolutely awesome case to work on new build
> Good luck and share your progress


bought a long time ago, its been sitting in the attic in a box wrapped up.
decided to break it out and start a build. My pc is getting old and outdated.
here is a link to the build: https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...ld-log-nezff-s-caselabs-m8-gaming-rig-20.html


----------



## 414347

nezff said:


> bought a long time ago, its been sitting in the attic in a box wrapped up.
> decided to break it out and start a build. My pc is getting old and outdated.
> here is a link to the build: https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...ld-log-nezff-s-caselabs-m8-gaming-rig-20.html


Awesome. I love that case honestly.


----------



## Justinsd

If anyone is interested, I don't post much here so I can't make a Case for sell post. But willing to sell my S8 for $500 shipped if anyone is interested.

Full Windowed Top, Half Side Window, One solid side panel (with drill holes for the radiator mount), I/O and reset front connector w/ Front Half Window. 

Has the HD Mount bays on the bottom, I don't have any extra or spare parts to go with it. I will ship with FedEx. I can throw in the Majicool MO-RA3 for another $75

Don't really want to try Reddit / Craigslist so figured this might be worth a try.

https://imgur.com/a/Bh65Hhe


----------



## nezff

build started


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone know if the M8 can fit the EVGA Z390 Dark?
Dimensions are 12x 10.89 where the case is listed as 12 x 10.75. 

Measured and it appears it does. Debating getting one instead of the Apex I have now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone know if the M8 can fit the EVGA Z390 Dark?
> Dimensions are 12x 10.89 where the case is listed as 12 x 10.75.
> 
> Measured and it appears it does. Debating getting one instead of the Apex I have now.


It shouldn't be an issue as I had a RVE in my M8 and it still looked small and fit on the tray with zero issues (it's .05" shy of the Dark's dimensions).


----------



## jsutter71

I have a completely unfinished, meaning some pieces are unpainted bare medal, and other pieces are finished STH10 with some where and tear. Also a luminous panel and a whole lot of spare parts and drive cages. I'm thinking about listing it on ebay. If I have time I'll finish painting the bare pieces but no promises. Regardless I have a lot of NEW pieces which were never used like flex bays for a 480mm rad and 420mm rad that I purchased from bestcases.eu. All the retaining clips are brand new and I have a spare bag of at least another 100 or more. I'm looking for some feedback as to how much I should list it for. I also have the LED light kit. The painted pieces are blue. A couple pics. It's hard to see in the pic but the mid section piece with the small holes are all filled in with JB Weld and Sanded. After it's painted it will look a lot cleaner. The bigger holes will have rubber grommets.


----------



## Aenra

Qmicra!

Been trying and trying to get the name to come, lol, ever since i saw the Bullet cases, i knew i'd seen the design before! And it just popped! Only, what, 2, 3 years later? Who's counting! ^^
(bastards pretty much cloned the QMicra, lol, other than having the original bottom at the top and the top at the bottom.. everything else, down to the 3-piece cover, ever your needing to bend it before re-attaching it.. i knew i'd seen this before)

@*Bill Owen* didn't you once hot rod one of those? 10, 12 years back?


----------



## SteezyTN

Has anyone tried patching holes in any of the CL aluminum panels? For example, the backplate panel and midplate of an SMA8 where pass-throughs and drill holes are? I have a few pieces that I saved when I upgraded, and would like to patch them for in case I decide to change my layout. Once I patch them, I would just cover it with some vinyl or some adhesive “paper” to make it look like a solid background and then re-drill the holes I’ll need.


----------



## Erb18594

hi everyone!

I have a SMA8 that I got as a gift around 4 or more years ago. I put it together when I got it but have not begun to buy pc parts yet.


Its E-ATX and has the extended top. So its huge. 

Ive never built a PC. Ive played games on Consoles and laptops since I was young.

anyway here is my build...
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/pdKc3b

does anyone see issues with compatibility with this case?

I have some other questions since I'm new to all of this. Ill take any criticism or opinions. I don't know what I'm doing.

Will there be a card better than the RTX 2080 ti when ps5 comes out? Does the 2080ti handle ray tracing well?


----------



## skupples

looks fine, lots of room, there's always more than one way to route a caselabs. 

as to >2080ti, it would likely come within 1-2 quarters of the new boxes releasing, & I'm sure NV will have something up their sleeve for 2020 holiday season. I'm curious what it'll be this year, besides the refreshed shield.


----------



## Panther Al

Erb18594 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I have a SMA8 that I got as a gift around 4 or more years ago. I put it together when I got it but have not begun to buy pc parts yet.
> 
> 
> Its E-ATX and has the extended top. So its huge.
> 
> Ive never built a PC. Ive played games on Consoles and laptops since I was young.
> 
> anyway here is my build...
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/pdKc3b
> 
> does anyone see issues with compatibility with this case?
> 
> I have some other questions since I'm new to all of this. Ill take any criticism or opinions. I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> Will there be a card better than the RTX 2080 ti when ps5 comes out? Does the 2080ti handle ray tracing well?


I've always felt if you can't fit everything into a caselabs you are doing something amazingly right.  You should be good to go, as Skupples said, there is a ton of ways to work everything out in one of these cases.


----------



## skupples

speaking of shield, I wasn't gonna buy another one, as I've had to send mine back every 5-6 months since original purchase...but if its upgraded to an HDMI 2.1 port? Yes.

either way, still the best streaming box on the market, & it'll just get better (depending on your region and internet & playing preferences) once Stadia delivers service to it. + plex being built in is awesome. streaming games & movies to phone from home, awesome. streaming PC to TV in near lossless, awesome.


----------



## Section31

I think the nvidia 7nm GPU will probably come out sometime early to summer next year. Nvidia probably to launch there new GPU's ahead of AMD 5800/5900. I sincerely hope Nvidia prices the GPU back to reasonable pricing now that AMD is back.

For those looking to buy used, watch those RTX2080TI prices fall once Nvidia announces its GPU and AMD 5800/5900 series comes out.


----------



## skupples

that's where i'm @ until they release what I'm waiting for (is probably 2021) used 1080ti's to used 2080ti's... I'll hop on em when they drop below $700.

luckily though, I need a new monitor before all that, n really like the looks of the sammy 49 might be my dream screen. I've missed Surround since retiring my setup, & that's as close to it as it gets without having to do three screens. 5120x1440p across 49? yes please. Much more viable than 5760x1080p across 81. More vertical, and less stretch.


----------



## Biggu

Hey Guys, Im going to be putting my S3 case up for sale and im looking for assistance as to what I should ask for it. Its the black s3 with windowed sides, 30mm extended top, 120/140 drop in radiator mount (top), 120.2 front radiator mount, Stealth SSD mount (under motherboard tray), HDD mount(Room for 2) SSD mount (room for 4). only one hole internally drilled to route a water line through. I was thinking putting it up for $600 and taking a bit less, is that fair or to much?


----------



## 414347

I would say $500 and slightly below for S3, that sound more reasonable but I wouldn't go anything below $450 or you get robbed, otherwise I would just keep it, unless you need $


----------



## Aenra

For anyone that may've yet to see it:

https://www.singularitycomputers.com/caselabs-collection-sale/


----------



## ivoryg37

Biggu said:


> Hey Guys, Im going to be putting my S3 case up for sale and im looking for assistance as to what I should ask for it. Its the black s3 with windowed sides, 30mm extended top, 120/140 drop in radiator mount (top), 120.2 front radiator mount, Stealth SSD mount (under motherboard tray), HDD mount(Room for 2) SSD mount (room for 4). only one hole internally drilled to route a water line through. I was thinking putting it up for $600 and taking a bit less, is that fair or to much?


Sent you a PM!

Does anyone have a 120mm flexbay in any color(preferably white) they could sell me? I recently got a pedestal and want to add a 120mm fan to the front of it but it doesn’t have a flexbay or mount to do it


----------



## Deeptek

Hey all --

Long time no see.

Like above, I too have a Black S3 that I am looking to sell. I was thinking I could sell it for around $450 + shipping. Is this a fair price due to it not having dual side windows? Images of the case and its parts are below.

https://imgur.com/G77H122

https://imgur.com/KkvUf4F

https://imgur.com/tPupkyO


----------



## skingun

If anyone wan'ts to sell a S3 extended top please let me know!!!


----------



## jrich7720

I have an STH10 that I need to sell. It was bought in 2013, assembled, and basically spent the last six years in storage while I was busy with college. The case is bone stock and near mint. Just some light scratches. I'm guess I'm trying to gauge whether there's any interest, at the moment.


----------



## skupples

lmk if you don't get an offer for the whole thing. there are some STH parts i'd take, to keep mine going forever. Shipping an STH10 is stupidly expensive, even if you break it back down into pieces for flat pack. Be aware of this.

I purchased mine used, owner sent it assembled, n it cost him $200?

now definitely seems to be a good time to grab one, they're rarer by the day & prices are still low.

if anyone in florida is hawking parts/cases, lmk.


----------



## iamjanco

Perhaps of interest here; not sure if this has already been posted on OCN: 










*Source:* *Mod-One's home page*


----------



## skupples

!

and from the ashes the phoenix rises?


----------



## iamjanco

Your guess would be as good as mine.


----------



## skupples

"Sorry sir, you can't keep folding your metal that way!"


----------



## iamjanco

Maybe Thermalfake bought them out :gunner:


----------



## skupples

ctrl+A, ctrl+x

too late for that kinda mind twisting thought. 

I don't know the W's of the entire thing. I had my head in the sand pretty deep when this all went down.

Seems like Thermal could'a just done that the first time around, instead of crushing them first.


----------



## iamjanco

I was being facetious of course. But in this world, one never knows


----------



## 414347

I know I have asked that before but I will ask again anyways..If anyone have black CL 120mm fan cover plates I will pay BIG $ and I mean $$$ I need about 5 of them.

Also, anyone have other parts for STH10 in new condition PM me or let me know please 

I know I said I was going to sell my case but thats no longer the case


----------



## DSM2

Anyone here selling an SMA8?


----------



## lkramer

DSM2 said:


> Anyone here selling an SMA8?


I am thinking about selling my black SMA8. It is a Revision A with a tempered glass window on the side panel and on the front panel. It has the 5 slot vertical mount and two side radiator mounts.

I will let you know by the end of the weekend if I decide to sell it.


----------



## Aenra

To @*DSM2* since he mentioned it and to any other prospective 2nd hand buyer out there; 
Unless you really know what you're doing (and/or have the kind of income where $1k is nothing to you), i'd urge you to reconsider;

I know most of you folks bought or wanted one of these for ego-related reasons (i spend therefore i am) and pwetty lights disco shows, but even within said category of customers? Past the quality, brand name, blah blah, the worth of these cases was down to two factors:

i) the owner's ability to replace each and every piece, panel, compartment or bay with a brand new one; and all this entailed regarding mod-friendliness and worry-free use.
*No longer the case. *Nothing's replaceable now. 
ii) the owner's "ability" (and CL's main source of steady income) to buy, upgrade or expand their case with a great number of addons or components _that no case shipped with_; all extras, purchased separately. Obvious positives here in terms of potential/flexibility, but also obvious downsides, as that original 1k didn't really asmount to much in the end, as you'd be looking at around 2k+ by the time you were done. And that's before you ordered your custom filters by the way. Either way you view this?
*No longer the case.* Finding extra parts now is harder than finding the cases themselves, no one's selling and with good reason. Again, the case as was sold and the case as advertised/in all its potential were two vastly different things.

So unless you can afford to buy something that will potentially end up just like any other case you've owned (to be discarded because compatibility issues or shift of focus), do reconsider.
Am still seeing plenty of "smart" people selling used cases full of marks, scratches and dents for insane amounts of money because "unavailable", "collector's item!". Not a coincidence so many just happened to be selling _after_ Caselabs closed down. Don't be their fool. It's not worth it, not unless they're giving you all those extras; those no one's able to get anymore.

(and no offense to legit, honest sellers, but.. you know what you're selling; am honestly not so sure if the other side really knows what it is they're buying)


----------



## Shawnb99

Aenra said:


> To @*DSM2* since he mentioned it and to any other prospective 2nd hand buyer out there;
> Unless you really know what you're doing (and/or have the kind of income where $1k is nothing to you), i'd urge you to reconsider;
> 
> I know most of you folks bought or wanted one of these for ego-related reasons (i spend therefore i am) and pwetty lights disco shows, but even within said category of customers? Past the quality, brand name, blah blah, the worth of these cases was down to two factors:
> 
> i) the owner's ability to replace each and every piece, panel, compartment or bay with a brand new one; and all this entailed regarding mod-friendliness and worry-free use.
> *No longer the case. *Nothing's replaceable now.
> ii) the owner's "ability" (and CL's main source of steady income) to buy, upgrade or expand their case with a great number of addons or components _that no case shipped with_; all extras, purchased separately. Obvious positives here in terms of potential/flexibility, but also obvious downsides, as that original 1k didn't really asmount to much in the end, as you'd be looking at around 2k+ by the time you were done. And that's before you ordered your custom filters by the way. Either way you view this?
> *No longer the case.* Finding extra parts now is harder than finding the cases themselves, no one's selling and with good reason. Again, the case as was sold and the case as advertised/in all its potential were two vastly different things.
> 
> So unless you can afford to buy something that will potentially end up just like any other case you've owned (to be discarded because compatibility issues or shift of focus), do reconsider.
> Am still seeing plenty of "smart" people selling used cases full of marks, scratches and dents for insane amounts of money because "unavailable", "collector's item!". Not a coincidence so many just happened to be selling _after_ Caselabs closed down. Don't be their fool. It's not worth it, not unless they're giving you all those extras; those no one's able to get anymore.
> 
> (and no offense to legit, honest sellers, but.. you know what you're selling; am honestly not so sure if the other side really knows what it is they're buying)




Neither of those reasons are why I bought my two Caselabs cases and why I’d love to buy another one.
I bought mine cause it offers the most options for WC as well having more space then most cases out there.
The option to upgrade was nice but I bought everything in advance so never needed to upgrade.


----------



## skupples

yeah.. i haven't purchased a single addon, besides 120.4s

i didn't go for ego, i went for space and build quality. There was literally nothing else that came even close to CL 7-15 years ago. Now the closest thing is someone that ripped them off and helped put them outta service  

you aren't wrong though, it's 100% a showcase. Always has been, always will be. Just like a fancy car with a yuuge engine.


----------



## 414347

I remember when I got 900D and tried to fill it with all of my hardware then lift and move to another room. The risky part about lifting something so heavy wasn't the aspect of getting hernia, but to keep parts intact and not worrying about case flexing to the point of losing its integrity and damaging something.

Caselabs wasn't anything flashy but the beauty of being able to load it with even the heaviest components and not worrying about case flexing and bending was comforting besides the fact that you could add or replace parts you customized or damaged. 

Now, since CL is gone and even thou I have several of their cases, unless you can get one in a good condition and not planning on modifying, they aren't worth the $ that once you were welling to dish out, the day CL disappeared, so it's their value

I was considering on selling some of my CL cases but I know I will not get even close to what I have paid so must well keep it, not worth going through hustle dealing with low blowers...


----------



## Shawnb99

The holy grail for me will always be the TX10's. If I could find one with the accessories I want i'd jump all over it but sadly no one ever has the 150mm extended top or the HDD cages for the bottom chambers or even enough radiator mounts.
As @Aenra said it's finding the accessories that are so difficult now, you'll never find everything you need without some sort of compromise or thinking small.


----------



## 414347

Ya TX10 was something else. I am into big cases but even I don't think I have ever thought of considering, the amount of space was way too much at least for me


----------



## skupples

I regret going TH over TX almost every day.

I tried the 900D route too before finally taking the caselabs bullet. I wish I would'a NOT gone 900D at all, then I would'a not gone cheap via STH10.


----------



## Anthuz

Hi everyone! I'm going to sell my CaseLabs SMA 8. Every detail is in the ebay auction, but if you do feel something is missing or just want to ask something specific, just contact me (through ebay or here). Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## 414347

Anthuz said:


> Hi everyone! I'm going to sell my CaseLabs SMA 8. Every detail is in the ebay auction, but if you do feel something is missing or just want to ask something specific, just contact me (through ebay or here). Have a nice day everyone!


Wow, that case seem in a rough shape 
Do you have tops for it


----------



## Anthuz

NewUser16 said:


> Wow, that case seem in a rough shape
> Do you have tops for it


I hope the smile represent a joke! The case is almost new, I'm not sure from what photo you do say it's in a rough shape. If you do want, I can make better quality pictures (I can use my reflex)


----------



## Aenra

@*Shawnb99* it's a free world 
Whatever you bought yours for, well done and enjoy; no irony.

For reasons i've already stated however, and with ample 4K screenshots in this forum alone to back said reasons up, do allow me to persist in my own, personal, free to ignore opinion.

As for the context given (one person mentions ample watercooling support, the other states they needed not buy a single addon), my usual response would have been silence.. but as it was the non-regulars i was addressing in the first place, i will waste some more of my time and give examples:
Every other case, even the $60 ones, offers by default support for both 120 and 140 fans from the factory; at least. Nowadays, they usually offer 120, 140 and 200; again, by default.
CL cases, just one type. The other was extra; purchased on top. You wanna change fans? Money to the case manufacturer.
Every other case had said default support provided in such a way so as for the owner to need do nothing other than pick the fans of their choosing.
CL cases, you change from 120 to 140 front fans, chances are you might need additional flexbay covers because your original was too large, or consisting of a single one. Extra again. Additional purchases. You wouldn't want a gap in your case's front panel now would you.
Every other case, be it for top, bottom or side, offers W/C rad mounts that allow for multiple fan sizes.
CL cases, again, did not; sole exception being the SMA8-A, which barely saw the light of day, being their last. Even there, i'd remind the above still stood, regarding front panels. Yet another additional, extra purchase.
Every other case that costs above $60, tends to offer each and every accessory it's accommodated to fit by default; included in said original pricing.
CL cases, again, do not.

Need i really continue?
What is it with people and logic lately? Has all that Facebook and gaming fried peoples' brains entirely?

Awesome cases, i love mine, i'm happy to bits i got in in time. Will never sell, part with it, or use another one. Ever.
But for the Lord's sake, don't give me that bull. Seriously.
(and as to the ever-present "that guy inside a thread", rushing to inform us how "i didn't need to buy anything!!! See? See?", well, good for you honey. Rest of us did. You sit down and think about it, why a reasonable, logical person would spend around 2k for a chassis, you might reach a conclusion or two; about say what hardware they're using, and whether it falls [hint, it doesn't], into YOUR category of one GPU, one CPU, gamer/casual mindset)

Logic guys. OK?

* and if you _do_ fall into the one CPU, one GPU and you're done mindset, then as stated in my original post? If you can afford parting with so much money, under these particular circumstances (no future support)? Good for you. I was only just informing, so folks may be aware. Just what i do when i see a potential for folks trying to take advantage of others' ignorance.


----------



## 414347

Anthuz said:


> I hope the smile represent a joke! The case is almost new, I'm not sure from what photo you do say it's in a rough shape. If you do want, I can make better quality pictures (I can use my reflex)


Can you post your link to eBay please, maybe I got the wrong link


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Can you post your link to eBay please, maybe I got the wrong link



If it's the one with blue doors then all I can do is shake my head...:buttkick:


----------



## Anthuz

NewUser16 said:


> Can you post your link to eBay please, maybe I got the wrong link


https://www.ebay.it/itm/133155409517


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> If it's the one with blue doors then all I can do is shake my head...:buttkick:


That's what I say


----------



## Anthuz

Good morning everyone! Sorry to bother you again, but the link for the new SMA 8 auction is the following:
https://www.ebay.it/itm/133155409517

I also sell my BH8 Bullet:
https://www.ebay.it/itm/133155409446


----------



## Section31

Aenra said:


> @*Shawnb99* it's a free world
> Whatever you bought yours for, well done and enjoy; no irony.
> 
> For reasons i've already stated however, and with ample 4K screenshots in this forum alone to back said reasons up, do allow me to persist in my own, personal, free to ignore opinion.
> 
> As for the context given (one person mentions ample watercooling support, the other states they needed not buy a single addon), my usual response would have been silence.. but as it was the non-regulars i was addressing in the first place, i will waste some more of my time and give examples:
> Every other case, even the $60 ones, offers by default support for both 120 and 140 fans from the factory; at least. Nowadays, they usually offer 120, 140 and 200; again, by default.
> CL cases, just one type. The other was extra; purchased on top. You wanna change fans? Money to the case manufacturer.
> Every other case had said default support provided in such a way so as for the owner to need do nothing other than pick the fans of their choosing.
> CL cases, you change from 120 to 140 front fans, chances are you might need additional flexbay covers because your original was too large, or consisting of a single one. Extra again. Additional purchases. You wouldn't want a gap in your case's front panel now would you.
> Every other case, be it for top, bottom or side, offers W/C rad mounts that allow for multiple fan sizes.
> CL cases, again, did not; sole exception being the SMA8-A, which barely saw the light of day, being their last. Even there, i'd remind the above still stood, regarding front panels. Yet another additional, extra purchase.
> Every other case that costs above $60, tends to offer each and every accessory it's accommodated to fit by default; included in said original pricing.
> CL cases, again, do not.
> 
> Need i really continue?
> What is it with people and logic lately? Has all that Facebook and gaming fried peoples' brains entirely?
> 
> Awesome cases, i love mine, i'm happy to bits i got in in time. Will never sell, part with it, or use another one. Ever.
> But for the Lord's sake, don't give me that bull. Seriously.
> (and as to the ever-present "that guy inside a thread", rushing to inform us how "i didn't need to buy anything!!! See? See?", well, good for you honey. Rest of us did. You sit down and think about it, why a reasonable, logical person would spend around 2k for a chassis, you might reach a conclusion or two; about say what hardware they're using, and whether it falls [hint, it doesn't], into YOUR category of one GPU, one CPU, gamer/casual mindset)
> 
> Logic guys. OK?
> 
> * and if you _do_ fall into the one CPU, one GPU and you're done mindset, then as stated in my original post? If you can afford parting with so much money, under these particular circumstances (no future support)? Good for you. I was only just informing, so folks may be aware. Just what i do when i see a potential for folks trying to take advantage of others' ignorance.


Totally agree. Industry won't make another big box for while. For some reason, even the large cases, do not support multiple thick radiators. Thats the hardest part of replacing the big caselabs.

I had an itch for the phantek luxe 2 but even with such a large case, the radiator clearance is dissapointing.


----------



## Aenra

2500 euro for a used (visibly.. 'used') CL chassis; right ^^

Thank you random poster for proving my point.


----------



## Shawnb99

Aenra said:


> 2500 euro for a used (visibly.. 'used') CL chassis; right ^^
> 
> Thank you random poster for proving my point.


I wouldn't even pay that for a TX10. That's just a rip off price.


----------



## Anthuz

Aenra said:


> 2500 euro for a used (visibly.. 'used') CL chassis; right ^^
> 
> Thank you random poster for proving my point.


Hi! I'm just honest: should I have write "brand new"? The SMA8 didn't come out this year  anyway, pls, would you tell me what have you seen that made you write "visibly used"? Also, have you read the entire auction? There is almost the entire pc as showen in the photos (hardware excluded), 3/4 of the accessories have like 6 months of life (I have the bills from highflow.nl)...And, for the record, there is the option to make offers (is someone is really interested)


----------



## skupples

most folks have been selling stuff for less than a stack. j/s

its europe though, so who knows.


----------



## Anthuz

skupples said:


> most folks have been selling stuff for less than a stack. j/s
> 
> its europe though, so who knows.


I'm not "selling stuff"  I'm selling what is listed and in the condition listed. I'd like to have "X" from a thing, may be different from what someone will really get. I was feeling like 2500 was the right price to me, but my opinion doesn't count that much in the market, so I did add the option to make a proposal


----------



## skupples

good luck, with the sale of stuff! 

i just know what's been throwing thru this board. you may attract a reddit moron or two though.


----------



## Anthuz

skupples said:


> good luck, with the sale of stuff!
> 
> i just know what's been throwing thru this board. you may attract a reddit moron or two though.


...thank you (I suppose), but let me say that I don't think what I'm selling is for "morons".


----------



## cx-ray

skupples said:


> most folks have been selling stuff for less than a stack. j/s
> 
> its europe though, so who knows.


Getting stuff from Caselabs to Europe usually ended up being close to 2x the US price after shipping + duty + local sales tax.


----------



## 414347

No disrespect to any Caselabs case owner who is trying to sell their case but here is my .05$

Currently I own 4 Caselabs cases..STH10, SMH10,TH10 and S8S and at the time I had a reason for buying them, the price didn't scare me because with the modularity option and the superior build quality comes $.......... but that was then

As I mentioned before, the day Caselabs closed their doors, the value of either new or pre-owned cases that people still own its cut by big margin and its self-explanatory why.

My STH10 is unmodified, all mods I did were on 120mm fan cover plates and I have replaced some of them so I'm short only few to make this case absolutely mint, Is it worth what I paid...not even close.

Yes, there was a short time few weeks ago when I considered selling my STH10, but after seen what I might get and the fact that I can still use it, since it's in perfectly good shape I decided to keep it for good, why giving away case for friction of the price. 

Bottom line..unless you want to get rid of your Caselabs case for much less then you paid for, people have few options to look elsewhere, even thou the quality it's not there, but If you pay much less for cheaper case you obviously have less expectations and if you want to modify and something goes wrong...O well, you can get another case and still end up cheaper than for some of the already modified CL cases that people still asking ridiculousness $


----------



## Section31

Honestly, i would give my caselabs away instead of sell once i find suitable replacement. The new lianli pc-011 xl was close (has rad support) but i have my eye on odyssey x. No hurry as i can wait till then to decide.

If you put caselabs on reddit, expect lot of downvotes and people uninformed about the product. Would not shock me if you gave to some teenager, they may not have the room for larger caselabs. Shipping an caselabs far or across borders will be expensive as well.


----------



## skupples

cx-ray said:


> Getting stuff from Caselabs to Europe usually ended up being close to 2x the US price after shipping + duty + local sales tax.


gotch'ya, then he should have no issues getting rid of it  

as to the person that asked me about the HDD cage! Yes, just PM me again after this hurricane passes. Everyone's in a tizzy, & i'm essential personnel.


----------



## Section31

I wish you luck selling your case labs. 

In regards to reddit, they are asking the moon for old parts and when it comes to pricing, they go all moron pricing on anything non-amd (like intel worthless, especially any hedt system and even nvidia to some extent). That or they want to buy newly released stuff at deep discount. I got them couple time with the pricing i charged my friends for parts (which are actual market price based on new model and actual performance to new items but no ones going to sell it at that price)

I just mainly use it to give away my junk i was going to throw away to local people. Some of the stuff just costs too much to ship.

I did take big loss just to sell my x299 system. (70% loss). Dont think i will invest into hedt going forward again.


----------



## skupples

Ddaaaaaauuuyyyyymmmmm. I woulda given you eazily 50% for it. I mizz the lanez down here in z390ville


----------



## jsutter71

If I could get a couple replacement parts for my STH10. Lower mid section and ATX mid plate then I might sell mine. Every retention clip I have has been replaced and I have several extra flex bay mounts. If I could get my hands on both those 2 parts then my case would be like new again.


----------



## Section31

skupples said:


> Ddaaaaaauuuyyyyymmmmm. I woulda given you eazily 50% for it. I mizz the lanez down here in z390ville


Hopefully we see jump in lanes for intel ocean cove and ryzen 5nm series. The biggest pain was cooling x299. 

After spending so much on one hwl gt360 and hwl gtx360, i don't want to replace them. Unless there case that supports dual 480mm thick rads.


----------



## skupples

like non HEDT chips w. more than 16 lanes?\

I'm a bit behind. I don't know much about the HEDT revolution, or what's out in the last few years. 

I just want another $500 40 lane chip like my sandy-Es and Ivy-Es.


----------



## Section31

Threadripper 7nm is coming out. 64 pcie 4 lanes with 16-32core options. Plus the waterblock already exists for them. Price should be close to 3950x. Dont believe amd pbo figures though.


----------



## skupples

i'll have to see if there's a middle ground option for less $. That just seems excessive, specially now that dual-gpu is dead for the foreseeable future, minus a few off hand titles here & there. Though I know I'd be kicking myself the day the first DX12 SLI title drops. HELLO 8k gaming!

luckily I'm in 95% cash stacking mode until end of 2021, so zero rush. 9700k n 1080ti @4K60 is good enough for the next couple years. I think its gonna be a gen or two before NV can crank out another truly epic power house due to the RTX focus... Which will give AMD room to continue catching up, then keep pace. The hardware landscape will look quite different a year after the "8K KILLER CONSOLES" release.

speaking of which. Ray Tracing won't become a requirement until the next console generation.

caselab stuff - got my STH10 all back together with MSI MPG board replacement for ASUS PRIME. 

only thing ASUS still has going for it in this segment is bios UI quality. They've applied what you used to only get with ROG tier to their mid range stuff, & its nice... Too bad the msi mpg is already a much smoother operator despite its more "pre-RGB generation"


----------



## Section31

skupples said:


> i'll have to see if there's a middle ground option for less $. That just seems excessive, specially now that dual-gpu is dead for the foreseeable future, minus a few off hand titles here & there. Though I know I'd be kicking myself the day the first DX12 SLI title drops. HELLO 8k gaming!
> 
> luckily I'm in 95% cash stacking mode until end of 2021, so zero rush. 9700k n 1080ti @4K60 is good enough for the next couple years. I think its gonna be a gen or two before NV can crank out another truly epic power house due to the RTX focus... Which will give AMD room to continue catching up, then keep pace. The hardware landscape will look quite different a year after the "8K KILLER CONSOLES" release.
> 
> speaking of which. Ray Tracing won't become a requirement until the next console generation.
> 
> caselab stuff - got my STH10 all back together with MSI MPG board replacement for ASUS PRIME.
> 
> only thing ASUS still has going for it in this segment is bios UI quality. They've applied what you used to only get with ROG tier to their mid range stuff, & its nice... Too bad the msi mpg is already a much smoother operator despite its more "pre-RGB generation"


Very good plan. Similar plan myself.


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> I know I have asked that before but I will ask again anyways..If anyone have black CL 120mm fan cover plates I will pay BIG $ and I mean $$$ I need about 5 of them.
> 
> Also, anyone have other parts for STH10 in new condition PM me or let me know please
> 
> I know I said I was going to sell my case but thats no longer the case



I got you :thumb:


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> I got you :thumb:


You have no idea how much that means to me, I am very grateful.
Thank you so much


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> You have no idea how much that means to me, I am very grateful.
> Thank you so much


No worries, I would have posted these a while ago if I had enough rep on OCN. I don't have my SMA8 anymore so I hardly come around the Caselabs forums. I'm off work in 30 mins and will get your package ready tonight!


----------



## DSM2

Anyone in here who sells an SSI-EEB Motherboard Tray for an SMA8-A?


----------



## Aenra

chibi said:


> No worries, I would have posted these a while ago if I had enough rep on OCN


What else might you be considering or willing to sell, accessories-wise?


----------



## chibi

Aenra said:


> What else might you be considering or willing to sell, accessories-wise?



I only have a few black flexbay covers, short and long flexbay mounting brackets and screws, and one last 120mm flexbay fan/rad mount in gunmetal grey.


1x flexbay single 120 fan/radiator rount - gunmetal grey
1x flexbay faceplate, single - black
1x flexbay faceplate, double - black
1x psu cover (sma8) - black
1x case feet 101 (4 piece)
8x flexbay mounting arms


----------



## skupples

only thing I regret not being able to get my hands on would be the 140.4 radiator mounts for STH10  

I'd love to do a rebuild with super low FPI 140s, n finally have a near silent system.


----------



## ivoryg37

Pmed


----------



## 414347

If any of you guys have one or two Flex-Bay HDD Cage for STH10 for sale in black, but any color would suffice and you know you won't need it I would gladly purchase from you, just name the $ please. 

Btw. It doesn't have to have front ventilated cover if it makes easier I have few spare, also If you have more then one I'll take it. 

Thank you


----------



## Aenra

chibi said:


> I only have..


Thank you very much for replying, gave some rep 
Was.. am.. after 140/280 mounts (for spares), asking around just in case someone's got any to spare you know? 

Regardless, much obliged man.


----------



## BleedOutCold

skupples said:


> like non HEDT chips w. more than 16 lanes?\
> 
> I'm a bit behind. I don't know much about the HEDT revolution, or what's out in the last few years.
> 
> I just want another $500 40 lane chip like my sandy-Es and Ivy-Es.


I'm pretty happy with the 6850k and expect to be on x99 for several more years. 40 lanes, reasonable voltage keeps all cores at 4.3 to 4.5 depending on your luck, dunno why I'd upgrade until having 10+ cores becomes really advantageous for more stuff I actually do.

Release pricing was obviously higher than $500, but I'd be shocked if you paid even that much for a new one now.


----------



## skupples

yep, this is part of the reason why I'm in a long term holding pattern. We're on the verge of yet another console forced gaming revolution. Landscape will change drastically, and it'll be quite awhile before we see AMD play their full hand.


----------



## GXTCHA

I've got a BNIB SMA8-A (black/black)which I bought but never got around to using. I will probably post it up on r/hws tomorrow however, if anyone would like it here, drop me a line and we can discuss.

I also have a second, used SMA8-A (black/gunmetal) which I grabbed for spares but with no use for the new one, I'll be letting it go as well. It was used by someone previously and while its a complete case, its been drilled etc.


----------



## skupples

good luck to ya! Reddit's been putting out silly money for these things. 

Gotta love genuine fanatics, n that domain is teeming with them.


----------



## sok0

I still can't believe I saw one on eBay for $6,000+ with 3+ year old parts in it..


----------



## 414347

sok0 said:


> I still can't believe I saw one on eBay for $6,000+ with 3+ year old parts in it..


Yap! there are some irrational fox out there


----------



## M-oll

skupples said:


> good luck to ya! Reddit's been putting out silly money for these things.
> 
> Gotta love genuine fanatics, n that domain is teeming with them.


Which subreddit?


----------



## GXTCHA

r/hardwareswap

I just posted: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwaresw...h_caselabs_sma8a_brand_new_in_box_used_sma8a/

Feel free to PM me with an offer(s). I'm not in a rush but I'm willing to negotiate.


----------



## 414347

There are some really irrational dudes on reddit and I mean silly people who's think they will make profit on their either used or new Caselabs cases, the way they think...good luck, they will definitely need lots of it


----------



## GXTCHA

NewUser16 said:


> There are some really irrational dudes on reddit and I mean silly people who's think they will make profit on their either used or new Caselabs cases, the way they think...good luck, they will definitely need lots of it


My friend, I'm not going to go back and forth with you, but I'll say it here publicly as well: If you want to buy one or both, make an offer. Don't just tell me how many cases you have and how awesome you are. It would probably shock you how easily I would let either of these go but instead of actually making me an offer, you decided to rant about your collection and the history of the company. Whatever floats your boat, pal. NEXT!


----------



## 414347

BleedOutCold said:


> I'm pretty happy with the 6850k and expect to be on x99 for several more years. 40 lanes, reasonable voltage keeps all cores at 4.3 to 4.5 depending on your luck, dunno why I'd upgrade until having 10+ cores becomes really advantageous for more stuff I actually do.
> 
> Release pricing was obviously higher than $500, but I'd be shocked if you paid even that much for a new one now.


Its mature and still very good platform for years to come..btw. 6850k its very good cpu. I have been earlier adopter for a long time until I came to realization that new It's not always better. 

I am on x99 and planning on staying with it for the next few years as well


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> good luck to ya! Reddit's been putting out silly money for these things.
> 
> Gotta love genuine fanatics, n that domain is teeming with them.


----------



## Kokin

I'm trying to get a 7-slot 280 Flexbay mount for my S3, is bestcases the only place that I can source it from? It kind of stung to see a € 39.95 product come with €100.00 shipping.

Also saw an Ebay listing for what looks like a 3D-printed version for various Flexbay configurations. Has anyone here tried them before and have feedback? Spending $17 vs €140 seems the more cost-effective way to go. If anyone is selling a 7-slot 280 Flexbay mount, please PM me.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/280mm-Fan-...e-7-Flex-Bay-Dual-140mm-x2-Black/152347779709


----------



## skupples

i'd be surprised if they even end up having the part, after ordering.

it's ebay, or H/Reddit hardware swap. 

Also - 

I've been using 2x 120.1s to hold in my front 480 for ages now. No one can tell the 3mm fan depth difference but me.

gotta work with what you can get now. 

Hopefully dude's gonna be announcing an all new epic case line soon though, which'll just happen to feature mild compatibility with old CL parts.

in other news ... it's starting to seem like both my 1080ti are throwing mild artifacts after long work hours. AMD needs to drop their not quite 2080ti already.


----------



## 414347

Kokin said:


> I'm trying to get a 7-slot 280 Flexbay mount for my S3, is bestcases the only place that I can source it from? It kind of stung to see a € 39.95 product come with €100.00 shipping.
> 
> Also saw an Ebay listing for what looks like a 3D-printed version for various Flexbay configurations. Has anyone here tried them before and have feedback? Spending $17 vs €140 seems the more cost-effective way to go. If anyone is selling a 7-slot 280 Flexbay mount, please PM me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/280mm-Fan-...e-7-Flex-Bay-Dual-140mm-x2-Black/152347779709


bestcases is unreliable I wouldn't bother with them. Months ago I was inquiring info on CL parts and after long wait for response they said their website needs updating, almost none existent CL parts left and when they had them, they didn't ship to US or Canada.


----------



## szeged

Found my old s3 buried under a bunch of stuff in my garage gym...may be time to get back into the hobby.


----------



## skupples

szeged said:


> Found my old s3 buried under a bunch of stuff in my garage gym...may be time to get back into the hobby.


are you still near by? I can always help you quickly recycle any old parts/cases/weapons/gpus. idc about the car house or lady.


----------



## szeged

skupples said:


> are you still near by? I can always help you quickly recycle any old parts/cases/weapons/gpus. idc about the car house or lady.



Still in tally. If you wanna make the drive, extra stuff is yours lol


----------



## Section31

Aenra said:


> What else might you be considering or willing to sell, accessories-wise?


At this point I'm willing to help community and offer the few spare parts I hold, which are 120.3 flexbay, S5 SSD Stealth Mount, Replacement Vandal Power Switch.

Skupples. I thought about just running contest on reddit for my Caselabs S8 (help someone and watch the dog fight/trolls in actions) but in the end I decided just to move another build into it instead. In the end, i'm not very happy with the hardwareswap people on reddit, i offer stuff for free (local pickup or shipping only - pay after you receive) yet they still treat it as normal sale (can you deliver, etc) and waste time dealing with some of them. Also get some people who are purely looking for freebies/get item then probably going to resell for some minor profit or just plain cheap.

It was nice dumping ground for the stuff I don't use, taking up valuable space and is just too expensive to ship. Some of the interested parties are literally teenagers who had to ask there parents to drive and pick it up. I wonder couple more years down the road once they go to university, the parents are going to have hard time getting rid of the stuff as I did.


----------



## skupples

the majority of american reddit users are definitely kids/still living at home, that's for damn sure.

All reddit really did was pull all the little kids from boring old school forums like this.


szeged said:


> Still in tally. If you wanna make the drive, extra stuff is yours lol


I'll be up that way in two weeks actually.


----------



## Section31

I am better off sticking on forums where enuthiast generally hang out.


----------



## 414347




----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> No worries, I would have posted these a while ago if I had enough rep on OCN. I don't have my SMA8 anymore so I hardly come around the Caselabs forums. I'm off work in 30 mins and will get your package ready tonight!


Parts arrived today in perfect condition, great packaging 

Thanks again my friend


----------



## 414347

GXTCHA said:


> My friend, I'm not going to go back and forth with you, but I'll say it here publicly as well: If you want to buy one or both, make an offer. Don't just tell me how many cases you have and how awesome you are. It would probably shock you how easily I would let either of these go but instead of actually making me an offer, you decided to rant about your collection and the history of the company. Whatever floats your boat, pal. NEXT!


I wouldn't even bother to give you the least of an offer, not even a $1. First, learn how to interact with others and have the human decency to be polite rather than being total A-----, then again, It can be a valuable life skill 

It sounds like you've been hiding in your parents basement from civilized world and that might explain your arrogance. 

I do wish you luck and with a bit of humbling you might be just like enough to sell your case 

Good luck


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Parts arrived today in perfect condition, great packaging
> 
> Thanks again my friend



Good to hear! Glad you got the items fast :thumb:


----------



## Aenra

Section31 said:


> At this point I'm willing to help community and offer


Very kind of you, passed some rep 
Though i won't be the one requesting them, nice to see you offer; especially given the err, circumstances. Thanks again man, appreciate it.


----------



## Section31

Its an small world the caselabs owner group here. Good people too.


----------



## 414347

Guys!! anyone with CaseLabs Flex-Bay Separator Plate for STH10 in black I need 2 of them if possible, I'm willing to pay big$ or do swap for other caselabs parts.


----------



## skupples

that's what that was for? oi veh, can't believe I took a dremmel to it.

also, i can send hidden HDD cage, we've just gotta adjust for international.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> that's what that was for? oi veh, can't believe I took a dremmel to it.
> 
> also, i can send hidden HDD cage, we've just gotta adjust for international.


Do you have that Separator Plate? I lost you for a moment I think I got it, but the hope takes over my brain


----------



## skupples

I didn't know what the plate was for, so I cut it down & used it to make the bottom floor completely sealed. L

Now knowing what it was for, i'm thinking I could've done similar without cutting it.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> I didn't know what the plate was for, so I cut it down & used it to make the bottom floor completely sealed. L
> 
> Now knowing what it was for, i'm thinking I could've done similar without cutting it.


That's a bummer

I have looked for that everywhere with no luck...Oh well

I almost got another STH10 of eBay but man that thing was in a bad shape, even for parts, makes me wonder what on earth ppl do with their cases


----------



## Barefooter

NewUser16 said:


> That's a bummer
> 
> I have looked for that everywhere with no luck...Oh well
> 
> I almost got another STH10 of eBay but man that thing was in a bad shape, even for parts, makes me wonder what on earth ppl do with their cases


I'm not sure exactly what that piece looks like, but from your picture it looks like just a flat piece of aluminum with six counter sunk holes and two notches. Have you considered making the piece? The cardinal black spray paint looks just like powder coating. I painted a couple of brackets for my Aquaeros with that cardinal paint, and you really can't tell the difference.


----------



## 414347

Barefooter said:


> I'm not sure exactly what that piece looks like, but from your picture it looks like just a flat piece of aluminum with six counter sunk holes and two notches. Have you considered making the piece? The cardinal black spray paint looks just like powder coating. I painted a couple of brackets for my Aquaeros with that cardinal paint, and you really can't tell the difference.


It's a good idea and If gets to the point I desperately need it I will take your advice.

Is that cardinal paint fairly durable I have use some black spray paints in the past, but most of them weren't that great, we must have this paint here as well..can you give me a link to which one you referring to


----------



## Barefooter

NewUser16 said:


> It's a good idea and If gets to the point I desperately need it I will take your advice.
> 
> Is that cardinal paint fairly durable I have use some black spray paints in the past, but most of them weren't that great, we must have this paint here as well..can you give me a link to which one you referring to


I'm pretty sure it's BK59 https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/products/cardinal-black?_pos=1&_sid=b6cd6b618&_ss=r&variant=28494647235

I'll have to check once I get home to be sure. Just make your piece of aluminum, then apply a couple of light coats of self etching primer, then three coats of the Cardinal Black spray paint. I also used that on the aluminum angle pieces I made for the LED strips at the top of the case. Hard to tell the difference between that and the stock CaseLabs powder coating :thumb:

Edit: and yes I would consider it very durable for spray paint, not as durable as powder coating of course.


----------



## 414347

Barefooter said:


> I'm pretty sure it's BK59 https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/products/cardinal-black?_pos=1&_sid=b6cd6b618&_ss=r&variant=28494647235
> 
> I'll have to check once I get home to be sure. Just make your piece of aluminum, then apply a couple of light coats of self etching primer, then three coats of the Cardinal Black spray paint. I also used that on the aluminum angle pieces I made for the LED strips at the top of the case. Hard to tell the difference between that and the stock CaseLabs powder coating :thumb:
> 
> Edit: and yes I would consider it very durable for spray paint, not as durable as powder coating of course.


Thinks I appreciate that, It sounds like I might have myself a project.

Yes If you don't mind double check and let me know, I am in Canada so I can order that paint and make something happen.

You can PM me if its easier. 

Thanks again


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys Im looking for a few parts for my Caselabs SM8 merlin 2 tone case. I know its a long shot w/ CL being closed but if anyone can part with any of the following for some $$$ please let me know? Thanks!

> A MERLIN USB TYPE C HDMI RETROFIT KIT
> A 38mm TOP PANEL
> A 10" RESERVOIR MOUNT (that attaches to the merlin horizontal accessory mounting bar)


----------



## skupples

Anyone remember the company that the power button plate upgrade options? Didn't someone else have one besides CL? 

part 2: 

there's gotta be a better place to find the raw hardware to modify my stock plate myself than ebay/amazon.

https://www.newegg.com/asrock-deskmini-usb-cable/p/N82E16856989002

https://www.amazon.com/HDMIHOME-Pro...Rock+DESKMINI+USB+CABLE&qid=1568425265&sr=8-1

the bundle on this is exactly what I need! that was easy - mini project time. There should be more than enough space to wire up 3.0 & 2.0 for less than $20, & some dremmel time.


----------



## TheRedViper

I will have a mercury S8 to sale soon if anyone is interested. Still wondering how to pack that thing for shipping though ^^


----------



## Aenra

TheRedViper said:


> I will have a mercury S8 to sale soon if anyone is interested. Still wondering how to pack that thing for shipping though ^^


Am not after a case, but if you have any 140/280 mounts for sale as well, feel free to PM me.
Regardless, best of luck with your future sale.


----------



## iamjanco

skupples said:


> Anyone remember the company that the power button plate upgrade options? Didn't someone else have one besides CL?
> 
> part 2:
> 
> there's gotta be a better place to find the raw hardware to modify my stock plate myself than ebay/amazon.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/asrock-deskmini-usb-cable/p/N82E16856989002
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HDMIHOME-Pro...Rock+DESKMINI+USB+CABLE&qid=1568425265&sr=8-1
> 
> the bundle on this is exactly what I need! that was easy - mini project time. There should be more than enough space to wire up 3.0 & 2.0 for less than $20, & some dremmel time.


The cable for the plate was made by *Silverstonetek* (an example, not the one used by Caselabs). If I'm not mistaken, *this* was the USB 3.0 version of the assembly. 

They manufacture *a number of like items* with different configurations that you might be able to adapt to your needs.


----------



## skupples

thanks for that! Like I thought, those are 3.5 bay fillers, so modding that into the existing plate would'a been a PITA anyways. 

I'm glad I went with the home brew route instead. It's a good reason to test out my new (not)dremmel rotary tool.


----------



## TheRedViper

Aenra said:


> Am not after a case, but if you have any 140/280 mounts for sale as well, feel free to PM me.
> Regardless, best of luck with your future sale.


Yeah, im looking to sell it as a whole for now, I dont have 140/280 mounts though. I have a 120.3 side mount and a 120.2 front bay with grill mount.


----------



## Section31

TheRedViper said:


> I will have a mercury S8 to sale soon if anyone is interested. Still wondering how to pack that thing for shipping though ^^


Big box flat shipping like how caselabs sent it. Curious how much you will get for it.


----------



## devsfan1830

[nevermind,deleted]


----------



## chibi

devsfan1830 said:


> If anyone has a spare, clean black painted solid dual slot bay cover they are willing to sell please PM me. I'm removing a dual-bay reservoir and need to cover the hole. Would prefer to not use two single slot covers. Can pay via Paypal.



Pm'd :thumb:


----------



## jsutter71

This is most but not all of my water cooling components. As you see in the pics I have collected a decent amount of spare parts as well as the actual case which is mostly completed. Some of the parts need to be repainted and clear coated and as you see in the pic the ATX mid tray only has 1 side painted. I have rubber grommets for all the holes. I took great effort into patching the small holes which as you see in the pic on the painted side turned out well. The one broken part is the lower mid level plate which is bare metal at the moment which you see in the pic. That plate is covered my the luminous panel so it wouldn't be an eye sore. I also have the light kit as seen in the pics. Every painted part was completely disassembled before painting, and the completed parts received several coats before clear coated. The flex bay mounts are all brand new to support up to 120mm X 4 and 140mm x3 radiators. I also have all brand new retention clips for the panels and a big bag with several hundred spares as seen in the pic. Also is all the Aqua computer parts. Pumps, lighting, reservoir, flow meter, and several other parts. I also took a pic of the enormous amount of fittings which aside from the 12/16mm compression fittings were sparingly used. I showed my PETG bending station as well. Anyways I am on the fence of keeping or selling but I do know that from what I see on ebay nobody else has close to my kit. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## skupples

and you're trying to liquidate everything? or just the case?


----------



## jsutter71

No point in hording because a new PC build is not something that I see happening within the next few years.


----------



## jsutter71

If anyone has a lower STH10 mid plate they're willing to part with please PM with your terms.
Thank you.


----------



## skupples

i'd 100% take that dual d5 setup. my 10 year old MCP35x2 is starting to show signs of impending doom (one spins up way slower than the other on boot)


----------



## Shawnb99

jsutter71 said:


> This is most but not all of my water cooling components. As you see in the pics I have collected a decent amount of spare parts as well as the actual case which is mostly completed. Some of the parts need to be repainted and clear coated and as you see in the pic the ATX mid tray only has 1 side painted. I have rubber grommets for all the holes. I took great effort into patching the small holes which as you see in the pic on the painted side turned out well. The one broken part is the lower mid level plate which is bare metal at the moment which you see in the pic. That plate is covered my the luminous panel so it wouldn't be an eye sore. I also have the light kit as seen in the pics. Every painted part was completely disassembled before painting, and the completed parts received several coats before clear coated. The flex bay mounts are all brand new to support up to 120mm X 4 and 140mm x3 radiators. I also have all brand new retention clips for the panels and a big bag with several hundred spares as seen in the pic. Also is all the Aqua computer parts. Pumps, lighting, reservoir, flow meter, and several other parts. I also took a pic of the enormous amount of fittings which aside from the 12/16mm compression fittings were sparingly used. I showed my PETG bending station as well. Anyways I am on the fence of keeping or selling but I do know that from what I see on ebay nobody else has close to my kit. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Nice amount of stuff. Likely be better off parting it off if looking to sell. Very few would want all that, and I doubt you'll find anyone coming close to selling what you have to compare it to. 
I'd be interested in the Aquacomputer stuff and the fans depending what ones they are.


----------



## skupples

1v1 me brah


----------



## iamjanco

iamjanco said:


> Perhaps of interest here; not sure if this has already been posted on OCN:
> 
> View attachment 291554
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* *Mod-One's home page*



So an update here: Mod-One has been bought out by Titan Rig. According to *Mod-One's site*, they'll still be doing custom cables, but the MDPC and XForma products they were selling will be moving to *titanrig.com*. Per the *About Us page* at Titan Rig, Kevin Keating, the former owner of Mod One, has taken on the role of Titan Rig's Vice President of Sales and Marketing. Titan Rig itself has maintained a *shop on Amazon* the past few years, which I imagine they'll continue to do as they move forward.


----------



## skupples

-.-


----------



## Aenra

So basically, one can still buy overpriced cables that offer nothing extra or of import except "pwetty" (to match with their "pwetty" water bubbles effect; oh and tempered glass of course! Pwnag3!111) except now maybe, just maybe, the quality will go slightly down or the price slightly up.

Bring Jim back. 
His company, sure, i cared about that.
(no offense to Janco, commenting on the fact itself, not the messenger)


----------



## iamjanco

^Thanks, glad you acknowledged that I was just the messenger here. 

I'd love to see the cases (or cases of the same calibre) come back myself, but I suspect that won't happen soon simply because of the sort of issues that drove the manufacturer into bankruptcy in the first place (the tariffs aside); and because of where the market seems to be heading (just personal observations of mine). That said, while I wasn't directly impacted because of any pending orders I paid for that I didn't receive, from a consumer's standpoint, I was taken aback by how the company's final months were handled. I came close to ordering one of the new SMA8As and am glad I was astute enough to hold off on that; and I do feel somewhat for those who weren't.


----------



## thedotlair

Anybody happen to have the dimensions of the feet bolts on the BH8? Ordered the MNPCTech Machined Billet Aluminum Case Feet from ebay but the bolts are too wide. Looking to find some suitable replacements here in the UK but without a vernier guage to measure, I'm going to be guessing


----------



## ivoryg37

thedotlair said:


> Anybody happen to have the dimensions of the feet bolts on the BH8? Ordered the MNPCTech Machined Billet Aluminum Case Feet from ebay but the bolts are too wide. Looking to find some suitable replacements here in the UK but without a vernier guage to measure, I'm going to be guessing


I believe these are the screws for the regular case feets https://www.mcmaster.com/91249a260


----------



## Section31

It might take some time for caselabs to come back. Bad news is I am downsizing case to the newly released LianLi PC-011XL. I'm still keeping my Caselabs S8 though. I will be upgrading my Work PC to an Ryzen 3000 series and putting it into the caselabs S8. It is something i want to keep. The good news is I am buying an caselabs s8 (found one) for my work colleague as he was the photographer for my wedding and even is doing the book free of charge. Since he liked my case so much and I found good deal one, its the least I can do to repay him.


----------



## thedotlair

ivoryg37 said:


> I believe these are the screws for the regular case feets https://www.mcmaster.com/91249a260


Perfect, thank you!  Took a look around and Accu here in the UK stocked both the bolts and replacement black screws for the clamshell in an M3 pattern


----------



## skupples

so dude with the millions of pumps, you don't wanna part with the dual d5 setup?


----------



## 414347

Guys! anyone by any chance have Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount short or long I will take any amount.
Thank you


----------



## skupples

pretty sure I've got a bag of those. I'll pull the box in the morning & check.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> pretty sure I've got a bag of those. I'll pull the box in the morning & check.


Wow!!, would be nice I appreciate your quick response tank you.


----------



## skupples

of course.

dude I got the case from handed down a decent amount of flex bay stuff, i guess due to the size of the STH. I still had to order the special ones for aquaero though.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> of course.
> 
> dude I got the case from handed down a decent amount of flex bay stuff, i guess due to the size of the STH. I still had to order the special ones for aquaero though.


----------



## DSM2

NewUser16 said:


> Guys! anyone by any chance have Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount short or long I will take any amount.
> Thank you



Around 15 of each. But Unfortunately I only trade them for other Caselabs components.


----------



## skupples

oi! forgot to look this AM. will look as soon as I get home.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> oi! forgot to look this AM. will look as soon as I get home.


Thank you man I appreciate that, no rush if you busy, do it at your earliest convenience..


----------



## skupples

normally wouldn't be an issue, but i'm on my monthly 1 week of late shift. It may only be 4 hours later in the day, but that's enough to totally screw you up unless you're exercising extreme discipline which I only find myself doing 2-3 times during the week.


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Guys! anyone by any chance have Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount short or long I will take any amount.
> Thank you


I have 8x Pairs of long mounts, brand new. PM me if you still need some.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> normally wouldn't be an issue, but i'm on my monthly 1 week of late shift. It may only be 4 hours later in the day, but that's enough to totally screw you up unless you're exercising extreme discipline which I only find myself doing 2-3 times during the week.


Totally understandable. I know how even tiny bit of additional time can shift things over and hunt you sometimes even until the next day, unless like you said, you can regroup quickly but that requires good organization skill and self discipline which unfortunately I fall a bit short


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> I have 8x Pairs of long mounts, brand new. PM me if you still need some.


Wow! PM sent..I will take them all 

Thank you again


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Wow! PM sent..I will take them all
> 
> Thank you again



Sounds good, replied to your PM. :thumb:


----------



## skupples

haha! glad y'all got it sorted.

 

love this forum. Someone just hooked it up on a d5+res combo on the low low.


----------



## Dennis DK

Hello everyone, New to overclock.net  Is there any chance that one of you have a pedestal for a mercury s8 laying around that you are willing to part your way with? I have been looking allover the interwebs and can´t find one and i really need the upgrade to my case.


----------



## madbrayniak

Hey all, When news broke that Caselabs was going under I bought some parts that I had been keeping an eye out for a while and I had a quick question about one of them. 

I bought the USB3 port for the M8 that I have and when I installed it, I couldn't get it flush, seems to always be a bit crooked. 

Is there a trick to getting it flush?


----------



## ezveedub

madbrayniak said:


> Hey all, When news broke that Caselabs was going under I bought some parts that I had been keeping an eye out for a while and I had a quick question about one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the USB3 port for the M8 that I have and when I installed it, I couldn't get it flush, seems to always be a bit crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a trick to getting it flush?




Flush as in with the front panel? There’s no clips for the front panel in the middle, so it may sit 1/2mm or so off from flush. At least that’s how mine sits. It’s basically flush, nothing extreme at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4WDBenio

Keeping the CaseLABS forum alive with Moar RAD .....Moar to come on this 2014, S8 


2x D5 Aqua RAD 240s - for Top Loc. 
2x Aqua RAD's 280's Rotated to fit in 240's space - for Front. 

Thoughts for my mods to make...
I will murder the front with a clean Panel over. (maybe)...by that I mean ...an exta panel over the original front Panel...clean. Using a spare BLANK white low TOP and attach to front....thereby hiding the top frown look and opportunity to make the front look symmetrical. Just thoughts and high possibility.s Lines up perfect...I just have to decide if I get brave to cut the original front up. ...also possibly next.... 2xD5 Next Pumps (not for the RGB!) to replace the existing PWM D5 Pumps and another 280 Aqua Rad for the basement lying flat - fits easy.

Anyway here is some pics of my unpack tonight.... (And I'll keep wondering what a EVGA SR-3 Dark Motherboard would have looked like in the S8...ahahaha....too bad they never released it the end!)


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I guess we lost our "view gallery" option that we used to have in these threads. Used to be you could just click through all the pictures posted in a thread.


----------



## Barefooter

PhotonFanatic said:


> I guess we lost our "view gallery" option that we used to have in these threads. Used to be you could just click through all the pictures posted in a thread.


I really miss that option too


----------



## DerComissar

4WDBenio said:


> Keeping the CaseLABS forum alive with Moar RAD .....Moar to come on this 2014, S8
> 
> 
> 2x D5 Aqua RAD 240s - for Top Loc.
> 2x Aqua RAD's 280's Rotated to fit in 240's space - for Front.
> 
> Thoughts for my mods to make...
> I will murder the front with a clean Panel over. (maybe)...by that I mean ...an exta panel over the original front Panel...clean. Using a spare BLANK white low TOP and attach to front....thereby hiding the top frown look and opportunity to make the front look symmetrical. Just thoughts and high possibility.s Lines up perfect...I just have to decide if I get brave to cut the original front up. ...also possibly next.... 2xD5 Next Pumps (not for the RGB!) to replace the existing PWM D5 Pumps and another 280 Aqua Rad for the basement lying flat - fits easy.
> 
> Anyway here is some pics of my unpack tonight.... (And I'll keep wondering what a EVGA SR-3 Dark Motherboard would have looked like in the S8...ahahaha....too bad they never released it the end!)


Looking forward to seeing that lovely S8 build in progress.


That's a very unique idea for the front panel, I hope you can make that work.


Damn those copper rads are gorgeous!:thumb:


----------



## USNcole

Probably a long shot, but is anyone willing to part with a Caselabs SMA8-A tray with the vertical GPU mount option? I'm willing to pay a pretty good amount for one. I'd prefer not to buy the entire case since I already have one but I can if need be. Also looking for LED mounts for a TH10A if they exist and the SMA8-A vertical LED mounts. I'd be willing to make trades as well. I have a Caselabs S3 in gunmetal fully loaded(extended top, extended windows, pedestal) with lots of spare parts, a Caselabs S5 in white(with pedestal, standard top, standard windows, dual 360 lower rad brackets), and a Caselabs BH8 in white(side windows, 2x 280 top) available for trade.


----------



## 414347

Anyone interested in black Pedestal for STH10 let me know


----------



## madbrayniak

ezveedub said:


> Flush as in with the front panel? There’s no clips for the front panel in the middle, so it may sit 1/2mm or so off from flush. At least that’s how mine sits. It’s basically flush, nothing extreme at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine doesn't even sit as flush as the blank one that came with the case when I originally bought it years ago. 

Oh well, I just learned that the Desk organizer/USB Hub that I backed on Kickstarter is actually shipping so that will take care of that need and will keep my kids from sticking things in there.


----------



## Fandorin

USNcole said:


> Probably a long shot, but is anyone willing to part with a Caselabs SMA8-A tray with the vertical GPU mount option? I'm willing to pay a pretty good amount for one. I'd prefer not to buy the entire case since I already have one but I can if need be. Also looking for LED mounts for a TH10A if they exist and the SMA8-A vertical LED mounts. I'd be willing to make trades as well. I have a Caselabs S3 in gunmetal fully loaded(extended top, extended windows, pedestal) with lots of spare parts, a Caselabs S5 in white(with pedestal, standard top, standard windows, dual 360 lower rad brackets), and a Caselabs BH8 in white(side windows, 2x 280 top) available for trade.


I would like pictures of the S3 with the additions to admire. Myself looking for 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover 36mm Top Cover http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3071242/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL, Door Solid, USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit-Mercury S3 Front USB Mount http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3071237/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL


----------



## USNcole

NewUser16 said:


> Anyone interested in black Pedestal for STH10 let me know


Interested. What are you asking? Have any mounts or anything for it?


----------



## USNcole

Fandorin said:


> I would like pictures of the S3 with the additions to admire. Myself looking for 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover 36mm Top Cover https://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3071242/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL, Door Solid, USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit-Mercury S3 Front USB Mount https://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3071237/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL


Sure. I'm away from home for about a month for work but I'll see what I have on my phone later! Forgot to mention it's two tone. Gunmetal on the outside and black on the inside. Looks super nice.


----------



## 414347

USNcole said:


> Interested. What are you asking? Have any mounts or anything for it?


Its sold


----------



## USNcole

NewUser16 said:


> Its sold


Where and what did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking? Looking for places to lurk to find some parts that I need. Thank you.


----------



## 414347

USNcole said:


> Where and what did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking? Looking for places to lurk to find some parts that I need. Thank you.


Sold for $250 here locally with 2 solid panels. Guy was looking for black pedestal for ages, especially now when no one is selling Caselabs parts + even when CL was operational that pedestal was just shy of $230US +tax + shipping so he was quite happy. 

Although I have another one in the same shape with either, solid or ventilated, pretty much new that I might be selling soon enough I don't think I will use it but we will see. 

Kijij is where I place adds, I don't like eBay. 

I also have top 480 radiator bracket still in its org. plastic wrap, so that might go for sale as well


----------



## USNcole

NewUser16 said:


> Sold for $250 here locally with 2 solid panels. Guy was looking for black pedestal for ages, especially now when no one is selling Caselabs parts + even when CL was operational that pedestal was just shy of $230US +tax + shipping so he was quite happy.
> 
> Although I have another one in the same shape with either, solid or ventilated, pretty much new that I might be selling soon enough I don't think I will use it but we will see.
> 
> Kijij is where I place adds, I don't like eBay.
> 
> I also have top 480 radiator bracket still in its org. plastic wrap, so that might go for sale as well


Well I'm definitely interested! I'd appreciate if you let me know when/if your ventilated one goes for sale.


----------



## 414347

@skupples I have sent you way over due PM, can you check it please, thanks


----------



## 414347

@USNcole.
Here is the pedestal with cut out window and with It's org. lid. Its convenience to be able to get inside while case was assembled, tbh. I don't know why CL was didn't make that window to begin with. Imagine assembled system and you have to get inside to change anything.


----------



## USNcole

@NewUser16 Thank you for the pictures. Sent you a message.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Do any SMA8 Rev. A owners happen to still have a copy of their install manual? I can't seem to locate mine.


----------



## USNcole

@PuffinMyLye I have a physical copy but it's going to be a few weeks before I can scan it for you.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

USNcole said:


> @PuffinMyLye I have a physical copy but it's going to be a few weeks before I can scan it for you.



Thanks @USNcole. I appreciate that but probably need it before then. I'll let you know if I still need it in a few weeks.


----------



## lkramer

PuffinMyLye said:


> Do any SMA8 Rev. A owners happen to still have a copy of their install manual? I can't seem to locate mine.


I have the install manual for the SMA8 Rev. A. I will scan a copy of it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Fandorin

[WTB] Case Labs S3 36 mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover, and can have someone remained Left,Right Door Solid?


----------



## skupples

can't lie... maybe there should be an offshoot for CL trading?


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> can't lie... maybe there should be an offshoot for CL trading?


That is a good idea


----------



## PuffinMyLye

lkramer said:


> I have the install manual for the SMA8 Rev. A. I will scan a copy of it tonight when I get home.



Thank you @lkramer!


----------



## lkramer

Attached is the Case Labs Magnum SMA8-A (or SMA8 Rev. A) Assembly Manual for archival purposes.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

lkramer said:


> PuffinMyLye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @lkramer!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the Case Labs Magnum SMA8-A Assembly Manual.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much!


----------



## alexstreetwolf

*SMA8 PCEI brackets (4), modded 560 top mount, 5.25 mount*

Good afternoon,

I am looking to purchase SMA8 PCEI brackets (4 and in black), modded 560 top mount, reservoir bracket, and a 5.25 mount if anybody is looking to sell. PM if you do. Thanks.


----------



## USNcole

If anyone wants a TH10A assembly manual for archiving purposes here you go!


----------



## 414347

@USNcole

Here are few pics of what you be getting very soon, you wont find a single scratch I take care of me Caselabs gear. Its all packed in bubble wrap and soon to be packed into a box

Enjoy it


----------



## 414347

I thought I post here first before anywhere else.

Anyone interested in black 39mm ventilated top for STH10, SMH10, SM8A-A, top 480 radiator mount and L/R lower compartment solid panels let me know

These parts have never been used, I have unwrapped them to inspect for any damages, but they are totally brand new in their original Caselabs plastic wraps.

I will give day or two for anyone who might be interested


----------



## skupples

how's clearance on the drop in? I assume i'd lose the ability to have my PSU up top?

I currently run a 480 and my PSU in the top. only regerts are not getting 560 adapters in time.


----------



## 414347

Yah, If you want to keep PSU on top, you have to use 360 rad at MAX, unless you mount thinner rad on the top of the bracket then you fine

I'm not sure if Daniel from Singularity Computers made 560 brackets for the top I know he made for the sides but man they are freakishly $$$


----------



## alexstreetwolf

NewUser16 said:


> I thought I post here first before anywhere else.
> 
> Anyone interested in black 39mm ventilated top for STH10, SMH10, SM8A-A, top 480 radiator mount and L/R lower compartment solid panels let me know
> 
> These parts have never been used, I have unwrapped them to inspect for any damages, but they are totally brand new in their original Caselabs plastic wraps.
> 
> I will give day or two for anyone who might be interested


Good morning,

I'd be interested in purchasing the 39mm ventilated top. If possible as well, pcie brackets?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

NewUser16 said:


> Yah, If you want to keep PSU on top, you have to use 360 rad at MAX, unless you mount thinner rad on the top of the bracket then you fine
> 
> I'm not sure if Daniel from Singularity Computers made 560 brackets for the top I know he made for the sides but man they are freakishly $$$


He didn't make anything for the top. He quoted me $250(without shipping expenses) to mod the top for me to allow for a 560 on top. Pretty sure I can get a better price at a local machine shop lol.


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> He didn't make anything for the top. He quoted me $250(without shipping expenses) to mod the top for me to allow for a 560 on top. Pretty sure I can get a better price at a local machine shop lol.


Yah, Its expensive and I have never got anything from him only because I have been using reputable brands in every regard of watercooling for years e.g. Bitspowers, Watercool (Heatkiller, Aquacomputer) but If you really want it, he's the guy to get it from, his quality of anything he does is as good as Caselabs used to be.

As far is shops goes! If you can find a good one which these days its really tricky and doing all the running around, you might end up spending more for I'm sure much less of a quality.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

NewUser16 said:


> Yah, Its expensive and I have never got anything from him only because I have been using reputable brands in every regard of watercooling for years e.g. Bitspowers, Watercool (Heatkiller, Aquacomputer) but If you really want it, he's the guy to get it from, his quality of anything he does is as good as Caselabs used to be.
> 
> As far is shops goes! If you can find a good one which these days its really tricky and doing all the running around, you might end up spending more for I'm sure much less of a quality.


Feels high for cutting a piece. Just got an SMA8 case for $800. The total will cost almost half of what I paid for the case when shipping is included mostly likely. Maybe I'll just stick to a 480 rad on top. I'm sure that the quality is is good though.


----------



## 414347

I'm sure there is many people like yourself that wouldn't pay so much $ for "cutting a piece" why dishing out so much $ right. 

But, there is many that would and that is absolutely personal preference and that doesn't make them irrational, It's love and passion that drives them to not care how much they have to put out for something they really want and tbh. I am one of them, It doesn't make me D

I guess it boils down to your means and how deep your packets are. Think about fashion and how much $ people spend on s--t these days that its absolutely pathetic as far is looks and quality I wouldn't spend 1/2 of that on 99% of crap they spending on but that is my personal opinion, yet, people don't mind spending thousands on silly alligators purse or shoes.


----------



## skupples

agreed...

PC parts are pretty much the only play I indulge myself. I pinch pretty much everywhere else i'm a firm believer of being in my grind years. I partied from 18-28, and now figure i'll work & save till 38. Then reevaluate at that point. 

I get lucky on my work clothes though, good female friend of mine dates a filthy rich old dude. I get boxes full of top of the line suits and shoes 1-2 a year, for the last 6 years  

for example, i'm wearing $600 ferragamo's today.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

NewUser16 said:


> I'm sure there is many people like yourself that wouldn't pay so much $ for "cutting a piece" why dishing out so much $ right.
> 
> But, there is many that would and that is absolutely personal preference and that doesn't make them irrational, It's love and passion that drives them to not care how much they have to put out for something they really want and tbh. I am one of them, It doesn't make me D
> 
> I guess it boils down to your means and how deep your packets are. Think about fashion and how much $ people spend on s--t these days that its absolutely pathetic as far is looks and quality I wouldn't spend 1/2 of that on 99% of crap they spending on but that is my personal opinion, yet, people don't mind spending thousands on silly alligators purse or shoes.


That's true. Nothing wrong with that.

PM Sent.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> agreed...
> 
> for example, i'm wearing $600 ferragamo's today.


----------



## skupples

I didn't even realize they were fancy until one of the Chief level bros was like "Wow, they pay you enough to wear Ferregamos?!"

me - dafuq is that? my stripper friend sent me these last week.


----------



## 414347

Man that is hilarious


----------



## USNcole

alexstreetwolf said:


> Feels high for cutting a piece. Just got an SMA8 case for $800. The total will cost almost half of what I paid for the case when shipping is included mostly likely. Maybe I'll just stick to a 480 rad on top. I'm sure that the quality is is good though.


You got the one on Ebay a week or so ago?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

USNcole said:


> You got the one on Ebay a week or so ago?


Yeah that one. The black case.


----------



## USNcole

alexstreetwolf said:


> Yeah that one. The black case.


Nice yeah I saw the dude kept lowering the price. How was the condition like? He didn’t take really good pictures.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

USNcole said:


> Nice yeah I saw the dude kept lowering the price. How was the condition like? He didn’t take really good pictures.


It was pretty good. Came with the 560 side mount, 120.3 Front Flex. There is a small scratch on the window but not noticeable. I saw the case in person before I purchased. Looked good and bought it. One other thing is the doors are hard to open but I don't know if its by design. In the pictures it looked like the Gun Metal version but it was black. Happy with the purchase. Now I'm trying to sell my current Phanteks Primo computer on ebay but no luck. I'll mostly just transfer most of the hardware to the caselabs and try to sell the hardware I will not need anymore if I can't sell it by next month.


----------



## USNcole

alexstreetwolf said:


> It was pretty good. Came with the 560 side mount, 120.3 Front Flex. There is a small scratch on the window but not noticeable. I saw the case in person before I purchased. Looked good and bought it. One other thing is the doors are hard to open but I don't know if its by design. In the pictures it looked like the Gun Metal version but it was black. Happy with the purchase. Now I'm trying to sell my current Phanteks Primo computer on ebay but no luck. I'll mostly just transfer most of the hardware to the caselabs and try to sell the hardware I will not need anymore if I can't sell it by next month.


The door thing is normal. My SMA8A is a ***** to open lol. Enjoy the case!


----------



## skupples

i'd recommend magnetizing the doors you intend to open often. 

the CL clasps are not very good.


----------



## 414347

Just get screwdriver and widen slightly inside the clips, just a bit, then get Q-tip and dip in olive oil and justly touch inside of the clips part, do the same thing to panels, things will open and close like on magnets very smooth, makes whole a lot of a difference and you will save your clips from abuse.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

USNcole said:


> The door thing is normal. My SMA8A is a ***** to open lol. Enjoy the case!


Good. I was thing the hinges were dirty or something. Thanks.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Slightly widen them and add a touch of the olive oil? I'll look into it. Magnets are a good idea as well.

What do you guys think of this front flex?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/420mm-Fan-...rentrq:f647c8d916d0aa16b667dfcafffc53f7|iid:1


----------



## skupples

that's not how flex works on my STH10... those clip onto the plates?


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> Slightly widen them and add a touch of the olive oil? I'll look into it. Magnets are a good idea as well.
> 
> What do you guys think of this front flex?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/420mm-Fan-...rentrq:f647c8d916d0aa16b667dfcafffc53f7|iid:1


I've always done that for years, so you don't abuse either doors or panels, works great.

I've never seen flex like that, If it works why not, definitely much cheaper


----------



## alexstreetwolf

skupples said:


> that's not how flex works on my STH10... those clip onto the plates?


I think they get screwed on. I am looking for the front flex 140.3 supposedly thats what they are for. According to the seller.


----------



## 414347

If you can get me 2 of flex bay HDD cages in black I will let you have brand new 140.3 still in CL plastic wrap


----------



## alexstreetwolf

NewUser16 said:


> If you can get me 2 of flex bay HDD cages in black I will let you have brand new 140.3 still in CL plastic wrap


Sorry, I don't have those. These are the ones you are talking about?

https://www.bestcases.eu/flex-bay-hdd-cage-120mm-x-25mm-fan-mount-with-ventilated-grill


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> Sorry, I don't have those. These are the ones you are talking about?
> 
> https://www.bestcases.eu/flex-bay-hdd-cage-120mm-x-25mm-fan-mount-with-ventilated-grill


Yes. I pleased an order for 4 of them about 6 months ago and when I haven't heard back from them for almost 8 days I call them , they were out of stock for months prior to my call, they just haven't updated their website


----------



## Kokin

alexstreetwolf said:


> I think they get screwed on. I am looking for the front flex 140.3 supposedly thats what they are for. According to the seller.


I bought a 140.2 for my S3 and it works as a simple mounting bracket. You screw on their acrylic pieces with the provided screws/washers/nuts like you would on a Flexbay mount, then you mount your fans/rad to the 140mm holes. The holes on the outer side of the bracket perfectly match with the Flexbay "poles" inside the case, which means you can adjust the bracket up and down as needed.

They did warn me that these only work for the front Flexbays, although my S3 only has front Flexbays so it wasn't really a concern for me but I'm not sure about larger cases that have Flexbays elsewhere.


----------



## skupples

ahh ok that makes sense.


----------



## Barefooter

alexstreetwolf said:


> It was pretty good. Came with the 560 side mount, 120.3 Front Flex. There is a small scratch on the window but not noticeable. I saw the case in person before I purchased. Looked good and bought it. One other thing is *the doors are hard to open* but I don't know if its by design. In the pictures it looked like the Gun Metal version but it was black. Happy with the purchase. Now I'm trying to sell my current Phanteks Primo computer on ebay but no luck. I'll mostly just transfer most of the hardware to the caselabs and try to sell the hardware I will not need anymore if I can't sell it by next month.


Use a small screw driver to spread apart the clip where the little ball snaps into and that will make the doors easier to open and close.


----------



## skupples

and then do the exact opposite when they start to open too easily/not shut. Just don't snap the prongs/


----------



## chibi

alexstreetwolf said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am looking to purchase SMA8 PCEI brackets (4 and in black), modded 560 top mount, reservoir bracket, and a 5.25 mount if anybody is looking to sell. PM if you do. Thanks.



I have some PCIE Brackets, PM'd :thumb:


----------



## 414347

@skupples
Sent you PM


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Kokin said:


> I bought a 140.2 for my S3 and it works as a simple mounting bracket. You screw on their acrylic pieces with the provided screws/washers/nuts like you would on a Flexbay mount, then you mount your fans/rad to the 140mm holes. The holes on the outer side of the bracket perfectly match with the Flexbay "poles" inside the case, which means you can adjust the bracket up and down as needed.
> 
> They did warn me that these only work for the front Flexbays, although my S3 only has front Flexbays so it wasn't really a concern for me but I'm not sure about larger cases that have Flexbays elsewhere.


I'm thinking of buying that then. Seller said it fits the front flex sma8. Would have been nice if it could be used as a top mount to use a 560 rad.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody selling a 140.4 (560) STH10 DROP-IN TOP RADIATOR MOUNTS?


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody selling a 140.4 (560) STH10 DROP-IN TOP RADIATOR MOUNTS?


PM sent


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody selling a 140.4 (560) STH10 DROP-IN TOP RADIATOR MOUNTS?


Sorry I thought It was (560) mine is 480, my mistake


----------



## 414347

Guys I'm asking again hoping someone has it and maybe haven't seen my request earlier.

If anyone have that cage in black, It can be with ventilated or solid, It doesn't matter please PM me I will make you worthwhile $$$$$.

Thanks


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Guys I'm asking again hoping someone has it and maybe haven't seen my request earlier.
> 
> If anyone have that cage in black, It can be with ventilated or solid, It doesn't matter please PM me I will make you worthwhile $$$$$.
> 
> Thanks



NewUser16 is a good guy, someone help a fella out! :thumb:


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> NewUser16 is a good guy, someone help a fella out! :thumb:


I appreciated your kind words chibi, you are great guy yourself


----------



## ruffhi

NewUser16 said:


> Guys I'm asking again hoping someone has it and maybe haven't seen my request earlier.
> 
> If anyone have that cage in black, It can be with ventilated or solid, It doesn't matter please PM me I will make you worthwhile $$$$$.
> 
> Thanks


I might have one ... or two. Will check my basement. It might be white.


----------



## 414347

Ruffhi PM sent


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Hopefully somebody is willing to sell the560 th10 drop in top mount and the 140.3 front flex for a sma8 as well lol. 

Any chance of Caselabs coming back? Nobody else offers the same quality and customization as them imo.


----------



## skupples

looks highly unlikely at this point.


----------



## TheRedViper

I sold my Mercury S8 this month because I was doing a new build and couldn't find parts for the upgrade. Might have went for a BH8, but then again, lack of support since the company is closed really sent me away from it. Shame really, they were good cases. Sold it for 400$ if anyone was wondering.


----------



## USNcole

TheRedViper said:


> I sold my Mercury S8 this month because I was doing a new build and couldn't find parts for the upgrade. Might have went for a BH8, but then again, lack of support since the company is closed really sent me away from it. Shame really, they were good cases. Sold it for 400$ if anyone was wondering.


Yeah it’s really only worth buying the cases if they have most of the accessories. Did yours have a pedestal?

I have a BH8 I might get rid of soon. I can get you pictures this weekend.


----------



## TheRedViper

USNcole said:


> Yeah it’s really only worth buying the cases if they have most of the accessories. Did yours have a pedestal?
> 
> I have a BH8 I might get rid of soon. I can get you pictures this weekend.


No I didn't have a pedestral which is kinda what blocked me from reusing it for my new build combined with the fact I wanted a more open, less needy build (cleaning and loop wise). My new build is already complete so il pass on the BH8 for now, might look up for one in january-february just for the sake of having one in stock before it disappears forever. Thanks for offering though.


----------



## USNcole

TheRedViper said:


> No I didn't have a pedestral which is kinda what blocked me from reusing it for my new build combined with the fact I wanted a more open, less needy build (cleaning and loop wise). My new build is already complete so il pass on the BH8 for now, might look up for one in january-february just for the sake of having one in stock before it disappears forever. Thanks for offering though.


Sure. It’s a pain to find these things so I figured I’d let you know in advance lol. What did you end up building in?


----------



## TheRedViper

USNcole said:


> Sure. It’s a pain to find these things so I figured I’d let you know in advance lol. What did you end up building in?


Thermaltake core p5. Had to mod the case a bit to accomodate 4 120mm rads that are bigger than normal and modify the pump bracket as its made to support thermaltake pumps only.

Loop maintenance and general cleaning is super easy which is what i was looking for. Plus, I can now have the pc on my desk instead of under which helps with heat dissipation.

If I had a bigger place, I would have went with the core P7, but I didnt have enough clearance for it.


----------



## maxxx.ph

Hi guys, anyone have a scanned copy of the STH10 assembly guide? A friend left me his old case. I need to take it apart and clean it before building it. Also need to get a new set of screws for it. The ones currently installed are rusted. Any suggestion for screws that would fit, especially the thumb screws? Thanks!


----------



## swingarm

maxxx.ph said:


> Hi guys, anyone have a scanned copy of the STH10 assembly guide? A friend left me his old case. I need to take it apart and clean it before building it. Also need to get a new set of screws for it. The ones currently installed are rusted. Any suggestion for screws that would fit, especially the thumb screws? Thanks!


Don't have the guide but I do have a parts list.


----------



## maxxx.ph

swingarm said:


> Don't have the guide but I do have a parts list.


Thanks very much! This will get me started somehow. All the screws are rusted so might look for a stainless steel replacement for them.
Much appreciated!


----------



## shiokarai

Here, STH10 Assembly guide - should be in an attachment, if this somehow doesn't work, here is link to uploaded pdf: https://docdro.id/Ss120gL


----------



## maxxx.ph

shiokarai said:


> Here, STH10 Assembly guide - should be in an attachment, if this somehow doesn't work, here is link to uploaded pdf: https://docdro.id/Ss120gL


 @shiokarai: thanks very much! That worked. Now I can proceed to get everything (replacement screws). A little late in the CaseLabs cases as they folded already but I do hope their legacy will continue.


----------



## USNcole

swingarm said:


> Don't have the guide but I do have a parts list.


Thanks for this! I'm missing some of the flange nuts and wanted some extra feet and haven't been able to find the correct ones online. How would you go about plating these zinc parts black?

On another note.. is there a location where we can pick up all of the Caselabs documentation? I'm interested in downloading and saving the manuals.


----------



## swingarm

USNcole said:


> Thanks for this! I'm missing some of the flange nuts and wanted some extra feet and haven't been able to find the correct ones online. How would you go about plating these zinc parts black?
> 
> On another note.. is there a location where we can pick up all of the Caselabs documentation? I'm interested in downloading and saving the manuals.


Happy to help but I must mention I didn't create it, I was just one of many to download it.


----------



## startekee

Are there demand for stock parts for the STH10? I just took it apart and would like to get rid of some of the parts. I would sell the whole thing but I don't want to have to deal with shipping.


----------



## skupples

most definitely. 

got any 560 radiator mounts, or floor/ceiling 120.1 blanks without holes? or an extra back door SSD cage? these are the three things I want for my STH10  

also, NewUser16 is looking for FLEX bay HDD cages last I heard.


----------



## startekee

I had 2 560 rads but I mounted them directly to the side of the case. I don't remember attaching them to a mount. I'll look when I get home. I do have the SSD and HDD back door cage. I have the floor and ceiling but they both have a hole for hard tubing  I don't have the Flex Bay HDD cages unfortunately..


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Very hard to get accessories nowadays. I suggest also looking reddit forums from time to time. People post sales relating to caselab cases or accessories or even put up a post there to see if somebody answers there.


----------



## skupples

startekee said:


> I had 2 560 rads but I mounted them directly to the side of the case. I don't remember attaching them to a mount. I'll look when I get home. I do have the SSD and HDD back door cage. I have the floor and ceiling but they both have a hole for hard tubing  I don't have the Flex Bay HDD cages unfortunately..


so they're just sitting there? Typically there's a long aluminum piece that you bolt to the radiators during fan assembly. if they're the 560 version of those, i'd love to talk #s. Same for the SSD cage. I'm hoping i see some epic SATA SSD sales this holiday season, thanks to NVME making M.2 worth a damn. I figure someone will be doing blow out sales on last gen 2-4tb sata ssds (fingers crossed)

reddit can go die in a fire. It's only value is lulz, virtue signaling, and ego stroking. This forum might be dead, but those that're still around are the higher end consumers, and we make the market place quite appealing from time to time


----------



## MythTFLfan29

USNcole said:


> Thanks for this! I'm missing some of the flange nuts and wanted some extra feet and haven't been able to find the correct ones online. How would you go about plating these zinc parts black?
> 
> On another note.. is there a location where we can pick up all of the Caselabs documentation? I'm interested in downloading and saving the manuals.


I found this recently on the webarchive pages, seems the links still work for me. Not sure if it's downloadable but they're definitely viewable.
https://web.archive.org/web/20180811033413/http://www.caselabs-store.com/manuals/


----------



## alexstreetwolf

startekee said:


> I had 2 560 rads but I mounted them directly to the side of the case. I don't remember attaching them to a mount. I'll look when I get home. I do have the SSD and HDD back door cage. I have the floor and ceiling but they both have a hole for hard tubing  I don't have the Flex Bay HDD cages unfortunately..


You don't have the 140.4 top drop in mount for the case?


----------



## Aenra

startekee said:


> would like to get rid of some of the parts


I'm after a single 140, ventilated flex-bay front if you've got it.

And good luck with your sale, in pieces or as a whole (which i'd advise against discarding as an option)


----------



## 414347

ruffhi said:


> I might have one ... or two. Will check my basement. It might be white.


Ruff, cages arrived. You not only packed them well, but they are in virtually new condition

Thank you 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone else have maybe 1 or 2 of them, please PM me


----------



## startekee

skupples said:


> so they're just sitting there? Typically there's a long aluminum piece that you bolt to the radiators during fan assembly. if they're the 560 version of those, i'd love to talk #s. Same for the SSD cage. I'm hoping i see some epic SATA SSD sales this holiday season, thanks to NVME making M.2 worth a damn. I figure someone will be doing blow out sales on last gen 2-4tb sata ssds (fingers crossed)
> 
> reddit can go die in a fire. It's only value is lulz, virtue signaling, and ego stroking. This forum might be dead, but those that're still around are the higher end consumers, and we make the market place quite appealing from time to time





alexstreetwolf said:


> You don't have the 140.4 top drop in mount for the case?


I literally mounted the rads to the highlighted image. On both sides and at the bottom. Didn't even know there was an additional mount you had to buy. Caselabs really tried to charge for everything. 

I don't have the top mount either  . I only have stock pieces, I didn't pay extra for anything


----------



## skupples

yep, they most definitely did do that. their mounting plate mates on the sides.

i'll take the hidden SSD if you decide to part out.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

startekee said:


> I literally mounted the rads to the highlighted image. On both sides and at the bottom. Didn't even know there was an additional mount you had to buy. Caselabs really tried to charge for everything.
> 
> I don't have the top mount either  . I only have stock pieces, I didn't pay extra for anything


No problems thanks.

I am really interested in purchasing the 140.4 sth top mount if anybody is selling.


----------



## Aspelta

Have purchased STH drop down option when I bought SMA8 (not SMA8-A) few years ago with intention to replace original top.
Unfortunately it doesn’t fit.
Regards 
Aspelta


----------



## grumf

I have a bunch of left over parts from my THW10 build:

- 2 x 140.4 (560) radiator mount
- T10 Vertical Mount + 4 x 120 mm fan mounts
- Bunch of flex bay grills

Pictures attached, PM me if you're interested, I'm based on London, UK so postage might be a killer if you're in the US. 

I will also be breaking down my THW10 + pedestal build in a couple of weeks (moving to a smaller system), case also has:
- 4 x 120.2 (240) front flexbay mounts with grills
- 2 sets x flexbay 5.25 non-conforming mounts (for aquacomputer quadro)
- 4 x 140.4 (560) radiator mounts, however one end has been removed to fit 560 rad ports
- PSU mount

PM if you're also interested in the case & pedestal, not to sure how I'd go about shipping overseas, but if you're in the London area I could drop off etc.


----------



## 414347

grumf said:


> I have a bunch of left over parts from my THW10 build:
> 
> - 2 x 140.4 (560) radiator mount
> - T10 Vertical Mount + 4 x 120 mm fan mounts
> - Bunch of flex bay grills
> 
> Pictures attached, PM me if you're interested, I'm based on London, UK so postage might be a killer if you're in the US.
> 
> I will also be breaking down my THW10 + pedestal build in a couple of weeks (moving to a smaller system), case also has:
> - 4 x 120.2 (240) front flexbay mounts with grills
> - 2 sets x flexbay 5.25 non-conforming mounts (for aquacomputer quadro)
> - 4 x 140.4 (560) radiator mounts, however one end has been removed to fit 560 rad ports
> - PSU mount
> 
> PM if you're also interested in the case & pedestal, not to sure how I'd go about shipping overseas, but if you're in the London area I could drop off etc.


PM sent


----------



## grumf

Pic of the HD mount as well


----------



## skupples

maaan, I'd love two of those 560 mounts, but I don't think they'd fit on STH10. The holes on the side look too far in.


----------



## grumf

skupples said:


> maaan, I'd love two of those 560 mounts, but I don't think they'd fit on STH10. The holes on the side look too far in.


I think the 140.4 (560) fits in the top of the STH10:

https://www.bestcases.eu/140-4-560-sth10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts


----------



## 414347

Anyone with vertical accessories mount for STH10? 

Please and Thank you


----------



## Aenra

Forgot if already mentioned, apologies.

Am looking for a single, black, 140 ventilated flexbay rad/fan mount. If anyone's willing to sell one, PM or post here please.


----------



## skupples

grumf said:


> I think the 140.4 (560) fits in the top of the STH10:
> 
> https://www.bestcases.eu/140-4-560-sth10-drop-in-top-radiator-mounts


yeah, thanks. I'd need them to be the horizontals, that I think only fit properly on the bottom. 

also, I never saw those fan things before... I'd love one, these silly memory on back GPUs get so damn hot on the back plate.

grumf, if you can come off of two of the fan holder accessories, lmk.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> yeah, thanks. I'd need them to be the horizontals, that I think only fit properly on the bottom.
> 
> also, I never saw those fan things before... I'd love one, these silly memory on back GPUs get so damn hot on the back plate.
> 
> grumf, if you can come off of two of the fan holder accessories, lmk.


Hey skupp! are you referring to the fan mounts? they are great to point ton of air at GPUs and Raid?HBA cards especially when STH10 or big boy cases have far reach from front to the M/B


----------



## skupples

Yes! I'd love two of them... once I double check my stash n make sure I didn't just overlook these. 

pm inc.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> Yes! I'd love two of them... once I double check my stash n make sure I didn't just overlook these.
> 
> pm inc.


Sorry, but they all gone. Also I don't know if you realize, these particular fan mounts go only on the vertical bars, they are not the mounts you see right across M/B


----------



## chibi

S8/S8S Divider Plate

Does anyone have this part available by chance? If so, please PM me!


----------



## skupples

I was referencing the ones on the horizontals of your STH10. if that's not what those were, then nvm anyways  

back to plan B, zip ties.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> I was referencing the ones on the horizontals of your STH10. if that's not what those were, then nvm anyways
> 
> back to plan B, zip ties.


Yes those aren't the one


----------



## skupples

its a bit frustrating that NV still hasn't figure out a proper idle solution on their modern top tier cards in 2d desktop stuff. I came home to a roasted room today, PC was on, buy idle & monitor asleep.... still just chills @ 1350mhz. supposedly SOP. I remember this being a "bug" with multiple monitors back in the day, now its just an oversight that costs us extra pennies

in caselabs news - turns out I had a couple of what I was looking for in the stash anyways. 

I got this cased used like 5 years ago, & never really went thru the accessories box dude included.

it's mostly FB covers, FB 120.1s, 4x PSU pass thru thingies, and the giant PSU elbow which still doesn't make much sense to me to this day. It's also like 3x thicker than any other CL metal i've ever seen.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Aspelta said:


> Have purchased STH drop down option when I bought SMA8 (not SMA8-A) few years ago with intention to replace original top.
> Unfortunately it doesn’t fit.
> Regards
> Aspelta


I was looking the mounts and they are completely different. Not going to working. Thanks.

Only things I am looking for are the 140.3 Front Flex. I assume using three 140.1 achieves the same result as the 140.3?


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> maaan, I'd love two of those 560 mounts, but I don't think they'd fit on STH10. The holes on the side look too far in.


You may be able to use those. Just need to drill your own holes. The side radiator holes are more higher on the end part of it. If the mount fits horizontally then it may just be a case of drilling the holes.


----------



## skupples

true


----------



## USNcole

Hello all. I'm currently looking for 3 PCI slot covers. I prefer black but any color is fine. I am also looking for a PSU support bracket. Thank you.


----------



## ruffhi

NewUser16 said:


> Ruff, cages arrived. You not only packed them well, but they are in virtually new condition
> 
> Thank you


Good to hear. I got them for my Nova FreeNAS server but then decided that I couldn't stand undoing everything to swap a HDD ... and went with HDD cages ... only to swap to a more traditional case with actual 5.25 bays (lots of them).


----------



## ivoryg37

Does anyone have a pedestal for a caselabs S3 for sale?


----------



## ruffhi

I have a few random parts from CaseLabs for sale. Purchasers from continental US only, purchaser pays shipping, purchaser decides on shipping method.


A) *1 set single flexbay 5.25 non-conforming adjustable mounts - black ($10)*
https://www.bestcases.eu/image/cache/accesories/Flex Bay/600212-1000x1200.jpg

Edit: I don't believe these are the non-conforming type. These are longer and the non-con ones are short (and have shims which I don't have).
Apparently, there are two types of these mounts - adjustable and standard. I will have to check which type I have.

Edit2: I have the adjustable version. - sold

B) *2 sets of triple flexbay 5.25 non-conforming mounts - black ($35 each, $60 for the pair)*
https://www.amazon.ca/CaseLabs-Flex-Bay-Device-Mount-Triple/dp/B01BFNUVYA

C) *1 single HDD holder (with screws and grommets) - white ($15)*
https://www.amazon.com.au/CaseLabs-Mount-Mercuty-Single-Gunmetal/dp/B01H4EIUCE

D) *1 double HDD holder (with screws and grommets) - white ($30)*
https://www.bestcases.eu/s3-and-s5-dual-hdd-mount-kit

E) *SSD / HDD mounting bracket - white ($15)*
https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-2-5-HDD-SSD-Mounting/dp/B00K7LGI0I

Or all of them for $100


----------



## 414347

ruffhi said:


> I have a few random parts from CaseLabs for sale. Purchasers from continental US only, purchaser pays shipping, purchaser decides on shipping method.
> 
> 
> 1 set single flexbay 5.25 non-conforming mounts - black ($10)
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/316ZxWeXRyL.jpg
> 
> 2 sets of tripple flexbay 5.25 non-conforming mounts - black ($35 each, $60 for the pair)
> https://www.amazon.ca/CaseLabs-Flex-Bay-Device-Mount-Triple/dp/B01BFNUVYA
> 
> 1 single HDD holder (with screws and grommets) - white ($15)
> https://www.amazon.com.au/CaseLabs-Mount-Mercuty-Single-Gunmetal/dp/B01H4EIUCE
> 
> 1 double HDD holder (with screws and grommets) - white ($30)
> https://www.bestcases.eu/s3-and-s5-dual-hdd-mount-kit
> 
> SSD / HDD mounting bracket - white ($15)
> https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-2-5-HDD-SSD-Mounting/dp/B00K7LGI0I
> 
> Or all of them for $110


Pm sent


----------



## SteezyTN

Do anyone have their Caselabs mounted to a heavy duty wall shelf? I want to install a corner wall shelf that will hold my SMA8, but as you know, the case probably weighs at least 100+ pounds with water cooling and products. I really want to make some space on my desk, as it takes up pretty much half the space.


----------



## skupples

not specifically, but what you'd need isn't all that special. 

though it may be some work making it a genuine floating shell.


----------



## USNcole

SteezyTN said:


> Do anyone have their Caselabs mounted to a heavy duty wall shelf? I want to install a corner wall shelf that will hold my SMA8, but as you know, the case probably weighs at least 100+ pounds with water cooling and products. I really want to make some space on my desk, as it takes up pretty much half the space.


You're a braver person than me. It's definitely doable though. Grab a pair of heavy duty shelf supports like this and a nice hardwood. I'm sure there are some premade ones as well. Definitely drill into the studs and attach using some nice heavy duty wood screws. I have had a 100lb TV on two studs for a year now with no issues. You don't want to cheap out because that case is pretty much irreplacable.

https://www.amazon.com/YUMORE-Brack...all+shelf&qid=1574301104&s=home-garden&sr=1-6


----------



## fast_fate

NewUser16 said:


> Anyone with vertical accessories mount for STH10?
> 
> Please and Thank you


Got a Heavy Duty Horizontal - LOL
Still new in CaseLabs wrap 

MAC-187 - Accessory Mount - Horizontal HD (MH10/TH10/SMH10/STH10) 
(Color: Black Matte)

Many Other Parts - 2 large Box's CaseLabs Parts (wrapped and carefully stored)
Couple of MH10 complete cases with pedestals.
Near New S3 (pedestal available also if offered the right price: pedestal currently in use)
SM8 with pedestal

PM with sensible offers on any parts you are hunting to complete your dream case.
Please take into consideration postage from Perth Australia (the most isolation capital city on the planet) and purchaser to pay for shipping and packing costs.

Sorry folks, sig appears broken, cant' delete the HTML ?? just not visible to edit, need to go into user account I think


----------



## 414347

Man, that's to bad no vertical mount. At first I got exited, then I realize that is not what I'm after  
Thanks anyways


----------



## Barefooter

fast_fate said:


> Got a Heavy Duty Horizontal - LOL
> Still new in CaseLabs wrap
> 
> MAC-187 - Accessory Mount - Horizontal HD (MH10/TH10/SMH10/STH10)
> (Color: Black Matte)
> 
> Many Other Parts - 2 large Box's CaseLabs Parts (wrapped and carefully stored)
> Couple of MH10 complete cases with pedestals.
> Near New S3 (pedestal available also if offered the right price: pedestal currently in use)
> SM8 with pedestal
> 
> PM with sensible offers on any parts you are hunting to complete your dream case.
> Please take into consideration postage from Perth Australia (the most isolation capital city on the planet) and purchaser to pay for shipping and packing costs.
> 
> Sorry folks, sig appears broken, cant' delete the HTML ?? just not visible to edit, need to go into user account I think


Good to see you back @fast_fate haven't seen you around in awhile :cheers:


----------



## fast_fate

Barefooter said:


> Good to see you back @fast_fate haven't seen you around in awhile :cheers:


Seen a few familiar faces over the last week I've been catching up.
Appreciate the Welcome Back and good to see you too :thumb:

Plannning a build for the Christmas Break


----------



## IT Diva

fast_fate said:


> Seen a few familiar faces over the last week I've been catching up.
> Appreciate the Welcome Back and good to see you too :thumb:
> 
> Plannning a build for the Christmas Break




Hey f_f, . . long time no see there old friend! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Barefooter

fast_fate said:


> Seen a few familiar faces over the last week I've been catching up.
> Appreciate the Welcome Back and good to see you too :thumb:
> 
> *Plannning a build for the Christmas Break*



I'll be looking forward to seeing your new build :thumb:


----------



## Aenra

For **** 's sake, i just.. look, lol, it's not fair!



Form Factor
XL-ATX Form Factor; 32.5cm x 27.5cm



https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/TRX40-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/sp#sp

It won't fit in my S8. I have the large mobo tray, which i think is SSI-EEB? So 30.5 × 33.0 cm, so no go..
What are the chances Gigabyte got it all backwards and it fits, lol?

* Why XL-ATX damn it, that's Intel gimmicks for crying out loud. Just had another look, the new TRX40 Designare is also XL-ATX. Feck me Freddy. Sad panda.
** I have a Silverstone chassis they'd fit in, but.. i had plans. Had. See, this is why i kept pushing for an S9 launch, lol. How dumb should you feel when after pile and pile of a fortune dumping (case, pedestals, shipping, customs, taxes, accessories, custom filters, addons, etc) you can't even fit workstation stuff in. A lot if you're me, i can be honest :s


----------



## 4WDBenio

I think it might... i had plans for s8 also for that...




Aenra said:


> For **** 's sake, i just.. look, lol, it's not fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form Factor
> 
> XL-ATX Form Factor; 32.5cm x 27.5cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/TRX40-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/sp#sp
> 
> It won't fit in my S8. I have the large mobo tray, which i think is SSI-EEB? So 30.5 Ã— 33.0 cm, so no go..
> What are the chances Gigabyte got it all backwards and it fits, lol?
> 
> * Why XL-ATX damn it, that's Intel gimmicks for crying out loud. Just had another look, the new TRX40 Designare is also XL-ATX. Feck me Freddy. Sad panda.
> ** I have a Silverstone chassis they'd fit in, but.. i had plans. Had. See, this is why i kept pushing for an S9 launch, lol. How dumb should you feel when after pile and pile of a fortune dumping (case, pedestals, shipping, customs, taxes, accessories, custom filters, addons, etc) you can't even fit workstation stuff in. A lot if you're me, i can be honest :s


----------



## Aenra

4WDBenio said:


> I think it might... i had plans for s8 also for that...


Depends..
Two centimeters isn't a lot, you do have some space; but it's gonna be two centimeters from_ one side_, not evenly spread. Plus, i've custom filters (from that guy in South Africa we all do, forget his name now) on the inside of the panel vents, which also occupy some space; even if it can fit with them on, i'll probably have zero space for cables leaving the mobo's 'south' size. Also a potential issue.

For now i'm on pause; if i see anyone else mentioning this combo, great; if not, well, not. It's gonna cost over 1.000 euro by the time it's available here (MSRP my hairy withered behind), that's way too much to risk for me. If i don't know for certain..


----------



## Fandorin

Guys, where else can I get the "36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover"? the monitor seems to be all that I know, but fail, I’m ready to consider any price, besides it would be not against Left, Right Door Solid, but again I never saw them on sale except, as in the former CL store



Spoiler


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Unfortunately you probably can't find one unless someone was looking to trade for a different top or sell just that part individually. In all honesty you'll probably have better luck buying a case with the extended top than finding a separate top. Bestcases.eu was probably the last place to have them in stock but that was a while ago I'm guessing.


----------



## fast_fate

IT Diva said:


> Hey f_f, . . long time no see there old friend! :thumb: :thumb:


G'Day D :grouphug:
Work Load/Demands high, so "hobby time" needs to be balanced, rather than enthusiast 

Rebuilding my test bench this weekend though, and readying for some "modern hardware" sessions.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only extended top I have is for an M8, but it's currently on my M8 and my standard top is in the back of my 4Runner lol


----------



## Shawnb99

Extended tops are likely one of the hardest parts to find, that and likely the non flex bay fan mounts. 

Speaking of that anyone looking to see fan mounts for the flex bay or non flex bay?
Or Radiator mount for the flex bay 360, 480, or 560 if anyone has one for sale I’m interested.


----------



## Aenra

After CL closed down, i bought me a few accessories from bestcases.eu, had to leave an email as per the usual registration progress.

They're apparently selling Singularity stuff now and saw fit to inform me, had thus far 3 emails, no option to unsubscribe.
Sometimes Balkans will be Balkans, i swear 

(and yes, they do unfortunately morally.. 'expand' a lot further than their stricter geographical bounds would imply)


----------



## SteezyTN

So it’s been a little over a year since i have made any changes to my SMA8 AQUITY Build. I’m actually proud of myself lol! I’m super happy with how it finally ended up. Now let’s hope i don’t make any more changes, besides maintenance. I’m currently using Mayhems Pastel White, and not looking forward to draining it (for whenever i decide to). I just recently bought an XPOWER A-2 AIRROW blower for the dust and hoping that does an okay job. I also have the demciflex filters. 

Since it’s been a year since I’ve touched the water cooling parts, when should i take it apart to do maintenance? I just don’t have time to do it, and probably won’t be able to until July 2020 (nursing student here). 

PS: it looks like the mobile site is back up 🙌🙌


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Good afternoon,

Anybody want to sell their 140.3 Front Flex for an Sma8? I am still looking for one to finish my build.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

SteezyTN said:


> So it’s been a little over a year since i have made any changes to my SMA8 AQUITY Build. I’m actually proud of myself lol! I’m super happy with how it finally ended up. Now let’s hope i don’t make any more changes, besides maintenance. I’m currently using Mayhems Pastel White, and not looking forward to draining it (for whenever i decide to). I just recently bought an XPOWER A-2 AIRROW blower for the dust and hoping that does an okay job. I also have the demciflex filters.
> 
> Since it’s been a year since I’ve touched the water cooling parts, when should i take it apart to do maintenance? I just don’t have time to do it, and probably won’t be able to until July 2020 (nursing student here).
> 
> PS: it looks like the mobile site is back up 🙌🙌


Thats a very nice build. I just finished modding mine to fit a 560 HWlabs rad on top. I'm going to be running two 560s in my loop.


----------



## chibi

alexstreetwolf said:


> Thats a very nice build. I just finished modding mine to fit a 560 HWlabs rad on top. I'm going to be running two 560s in my loop.



Glad you got it sorted with the top 560. Can you share pics on how the mod was performed? :thumb:


----------



## ivoryg37

I do not remember if I ever got a chance to post this but the XI Gene fits in the caselabs s3 if anyone wanted to do a build around it. The only problem is that the GPU is moved a bit close to the side panel so it does run warmer. I plan on doing a watercool build around this motherboard but have not gotten the chance. On another note, I also plan on doing a build around the x570 crosshair impact which fits the S3 perfectly. Ignore the dust, as I have been running the case pretty much as an open case test bench until I get all my watercooling parts


----------



## chibi

ivoryg37 said:


> I do not remember if I ever got a chance to post this but the XI Gene fits in the caselabs s3 if anyone wanted to do a build around it. The only problem is that the GPU is moved a bit close to the side panel so it does run warmer. I plan on doing a watercool build around this motherboard but have not gotten the chance. On another note, I also plan on doing a build around the x570 crosshair impact which fits the S3 perfectly. Ignore the dust, as I have been running the case pretty much as an open case test bench until I get all my watercooling parts
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Any mods needed to fit the Gene XI? Or just plug n play? That's awesome btw! :specool:


----------



## skupples

looks like it fit fine with a few mm to spare on either side.

nice and clean  

some day I'll get a new case. Some day.


----------



## Fandorin

ivoryg37 said:


> I do not remember if I ever got a chance to post this but the XI Gene fits in the caselabs s3 if anyone wanted to do a build around it. The only problem is that the GPU is moved a bit close to the side panel so it does run warmer. I plan on doing a watercool build around this motherboard but have not gotten the chance. On another note, I also plan on doing a build around the x570 crosshair impact which fits the S3 perfectly. Ignore the dust, as I have been running the case pretty much as an open case test bench until I get all my watercooling parts
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It would be interesting to read more about your build, do you blog ? And I wanted to put on the front of the Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTX with a flask, but now I doubt that it is comfortably placed.


----------



## ivoryg37

Plug and Play for the XI Gene since it is shorter than the typical mATX motherboard so it has room to spare. I did add some 3M rubber pads that are used for laptops towards the bottom for support since I could only use 4 of the standoff holes. It was between this motherboard or the z390 phantom itx for me since the z390i strix doesn't have the best VRM. Decided to go with the XI gene for the PCIE x4 slot so that I can add a video capture card for streaming


----------



## Fandorin

ivoryg37 said:


> Plug and Play for the XI Gene since it is shorter than the typical mATX motherboard so it has room to spare. I did add some 3M rubber pads that are used for laptops towards the bottom for support since I could only use 4 of the standoff holes. It was between this motherboard or the z390 phantom itx for me since the z390i strix doesn't have the best VRM. Decided to go with the XI gene for the PCIE x4 slot so that I can add a video capture card for streaming


And that Asus ROG Maximus XI Gene normally fits in CL S3?


----------



## chibi

ivoryg37 said:


> Plug and Play for the XI Gene since it is shorter than the typical mATX motherboard so it has room to spare. I did add some 3M rubber pads that are used for laptops towards the bottom for support since I could only use 4 of the standoff holes. It was between this motherboard or the z390 phantom itx for me since the z390i strix doesn't have the best VRM. Decided to go with the XI gene for the PCIE x4 slot so that I can add a video capture card for streaming



Nice! That case is built like a tank and supports dual 240 rads easily! With the 90 degree pins on the bottom of the mobo, do you encounter any issues connecting them and pressing against the side panel? Or do you not intend to run those connectors?


----------



## ivoryg37

Fandorin said:


> And that Asus ROG Maximus XI Gene normally fits in CL S3?


A normal mATX motherboard usually will not fit the S3 since it's an itx case. It will usually overhang the case by a few MM so you can't close the side panel but since the XI gene is not standard size matx (2 pcie slots vs 4 pcie slots) then it fits. Here is a post that shows a standard mATX inside the S3. You can see the overhang

https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...ni-itx-case-now-shipping-64.html#post19548796



chibi said:


> Nice! That case is built like a tank and supports dual 240 rads easily! With the 90 degree pins on the bottom of the mobo, do you encounter any issues connecting them and pressing against the side panel? Or do you not intend to run those connectors?


Luckily for me, I have a pedestal for the S3 so It makes it somewhat easier to build since I couldn't fit a 240 radiator/res/pump combo in the front. It didn't clear the edge of the motherboard. I have no clearance issues with the front panel connectors. I run them under the motherboard and plug them in. You have clearance since the sidepanel since has as much gap as those rentention brackets on the sidepanel


----------



## IT Diva

With a little tweaking, you can get a 360 in the basement on the S3 . . . .


So you can do fine with a single rad.


----------



## skupples

anyone remember if 560s fit in the bottom, or top of OG STH10? (non revised)


----------



## 414347

IT Diva said:


> With a little tweaking, you can get a 360 in the basement on the S3 . . . .
> 
> 
> So you can do fine with a single rad.


Very nice and clean, white case goes nicely with white Leds and clear plexi


----------



## skupples

no one's gonna point out the polished CSQ?


----------



## IT Diva

skupples said:


> no one's gonna point out the polished CSQ?


 

The infamous "crop circles" days . . .


Not to mention the bay window up front and the RGB well before it was all the rage . . .


This was one of my favorite builds.


----------



## skupples

I still have my clean CSQ supremacy. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> anyone remember if 560s fit in the bottom, or top of OG STH10? (non revised)


If I remember correctly I think Singularity Computers was among first trying that and it did fit with squeeze. I think there might be a video somewhere if you do thorough search on his site of him doing it


----------



## skupples

yeah, I found it. I'll just have to make clips or something. i'm not spending that kinda cash on his 560 plates 

i figure some cut down erector set pieces = win.


----------



## 414347

That is steep $ he's asking. If you handy at all, you can make something work I'm sure, It's nothing to complicated, just some time and effort


----------



## alexstreetwolf

chibi said:


> Glad you got it sorted with the top 560. Can you share pics on how the mod was performed? :thumb:


The cuts look bad on this but this was the best I could do. At first I used it dremel but it couldn't cut well so I used a Jigsaw to cut straighter and easier. Overall, I am happy with the trim. Rad fits perfectly. CL should have added this as an option in the first place considering the size of the case. 

I just need the 140.3 front flex now and I can start building.


----------



## ivoryg37

IT Diva said:


> With a little tweaking, you can get a 360 in the basement on the S3 . . . .
> 
> 
> So you can do fine with a single rad.


In the past, I would have no problem with bringing the dremel out. Now with Caselabs defunct, I try not to do any drilling or cutting since parts are hard to come by so I'm just going to go with 2x280 radiators in the pedestal so I don't have to cut anything haha. In the future, I will probably CNC a distroplate


----------



## skupples

alexstreetwolf said:


> The cuts look bad on this but this was the best I could do. At first I used it dremel but it couldn't cut well so I used a Jigsaw to cut straighter and easier. Overall, I am happy with the trim. Rad fits perfectly. CL should have added this as an option in the first place considering the size of the case.
> 
> I just need the 140.3 front flex now and I can start building.


thanks for that, but I meant sideways. I'd like to replace my 5 year old EK 480s with some 560s.

it was an option, just on the revised STH10 almost no one ever purchased. pretty sure even that only expanded the top section for 2x560s.

I figure front/top 480s for CPU/board, and bottom 560s for GPU. 

yes yes, i should run them all in one loop. I know, but what fun is that with this much overkill?


----------



## Fandorin

ivoryg37 said:


> In the past, I would have no problem with bringing the dremel out. Now with Caselabs defunct, I try not to do any drilling or cutting since parts are hard to come by so I'm just going to go with 2x280 radiators in the pedestal so I don't have to cut anything haha. In the future, I will probably CNC a distroplate


Tell me, in front of S3 will fit Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTX 278x133x54 mm with a tank and top? Originally planned Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 278x133x29.6 mm with a tank and top on the front and top of the case.


----------



## ivoryg37

Fandorin said:


> Tell me, in front of S3 will fit Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTX 278x133x54 mm with a tank and top? Originally planned Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 278x133x29.6 mm with a tank and top on the front and top of the case.


I have no clue at all as the only radiator I have is a 240GTS. In my scenario, the XI Gene didn't fit at all with a Bitspowerr 150 / DDC Combo mounted on the front without the radiator at all. The motherboard came out too far and touch the tube reservoir which is why I'm opting to put the reservoir and radiators in the pedestal I have. If you're using a regular ITX motherboard then probably or get a small pump combo that sits under the motherboard


----------



## wa3pnt

You just have to get out the tools and be creative.

https://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2791363/

RodeoGeorge


----------



## USNcole

Fandorin said:


> Tell me, in front of S3 will fit Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTX 278x133x54 mm with a tank and top? Originally planned Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 278x133x29.6 mm with a tank and top on the front and top of the case.


No I don’t see it fitting. It’s hard enough to fit regular fans and a d5 csq combo. The issue is you won’t be able to actually get it into the case.


----------



## Fandorin

USNcole said:


> No I don’t see it fitting. It’s hard enough to fit regular fans and a d5 csq combo. The issue is you won’t be able to actually get it into the case.


Means only two Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS 278x133x29.6 mm


----------



## rentay

Just finished my CaseLabs sma8 build. Loved building in the case and I can’t wait to get started on my sma8a!


----------



## USNcole

@rentay looks sick. I've been waiting for a custom vertical distro plate for my SMA8a for the last 3 months. Probably won't be ordering from Singularity again lol.


----------



## rentay

USNcole said:


> @rentay looks sick. I've been waiting for a custom vertical distro plate for my SMA8a for the last 3 months. Probably won't be ordering from Singularity again lol.


Wow that’s not good. Hopefully you receive it soon. 

Have you had a look at Clockwerk Industries? I’ve read they do some really good work.


----------



## rentay

Some more sma8 pics


----------



## USNcole

@rentay they didn't respond to my emails for a couple of weeks that's why I ended up going with Singularity. It's been a nightmare. The last two weeks they told me they were going to ship the following week. It's supposed to go out this week but who knows at this point. Nice pictures. I just bought an official Caselabs lightbox as well.


----------



## 414347

USNcole said:


> @rentay they didn't respond to my emails for a couple of weeks that's why I ended up going with Singularity. It's been a nightmare. The last two weeks they told me they were going to ship the following week. It's supposed to go out this week but who knows at this point. Nice pictures. I just bought an official Caselabs lightbox as well.


You still didn't get your gear from Daniel since we last spoke months ago ..that is crazy


----------



## USNcole

NewUser16 said:


> You still didn't get your gear from Daniel since we last spoke months ago ..that is crazy


Yeah it is crazy. More than 3 months now. Probably closer to 4 when it actually gets here. It's going to be hard for me to recommend them to anyone lol. Luckily I have a secondary machine.


----------



## 414347

USNcole said:


> Yeah it is crazy. More than 3 months now. Probably closer to 4 when it actually gets here. It's going to be hard for me to recommend them to anyone lol. Luckily I have a secondary machine.


Making long story short I think he's dealing with something on a personal level, not to say that this should be interfering with business, but hopefully he gets things sort it out soon before the name he's been building for himself for so long will get red flagged.


----------



## skupples

he could easily afford a handler with the prices he charges


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> he could easily afford a handler with the prices he charges


I know that is one of few issue he's dealing with. Yes he's charging a lot but in Australia things are quite a bit more expensive and just like Caselabs was charging a lot, but really, they didn't make a whole lot considering the overhead cost.

I've been Daniel's fan for a long time so I hope things will work for him, otherwise this might make a small dent which will reflect on his business


----------



## chibi

It doesn't help with the whole wildfire issue they're currently facing either. Best wishes to him and hopefully things will work out well for everyone involved.


----------



## rentay

USNcole said:


> @rentay they didn't respond to my emails for a couple of weeks that's why I ended up going with Singularity. It's been a nightmare. The last two weeks they told me they were going to ship the following week. It's supposed to go out this week but who knows at this point. Nice pictures. I just bought an official Caselabs lightbox as well.


Damn, that's a shame. Regarding the lightbox, I have it installed however no idea how to connect it. The panel has a 4 pin male plug. I have searched Google for an adapter or something to no avail...


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> It doesn't help with the whole wildfire issue they're currently facing either. Best wishes to him and hopefully things will work out well for everyone involved.


Yes, Australia is dealing with serious fires that has effected everyone and supposedly higher winds are on the way, so let's hope and pray that this will not get any worse but better.

I think under the circumstances anyone considering ordering from Singularity Computers should be aware and give him "Daniel" a BIG break.


----------



## skupples

chibi said:


> It doesn't help with the whole wildfire issue they're currently facing either. Best wishes to him and hopefully things will work out well for everyone involved.


that's probably the most valid answer. I forgot he's Australian. 

baby mama / family drama is a lame excuse to get in the way of business. 

the world literally burning to the ground around you, however... different story. 

hope they're safe.


----------



## shiokarai

rentay said:


> Some more sma8 pics


How’s the luminous panel? Its rgb? Addressabble or not? Could you post some pictures with panel on and different colors/settings?

Oh I see you’ve said earlier it’s 4 pin so it’s non-addressable standard rgb header, should be on any motherboard.


----------



## rentay

shiokarai said:


> How’s the luminous panel? Its rgb? Addressabble or not? Could you post some pictures with panel on and different colors/settings?
> 
> Oh I see you’ve said earlier it’s 4 pin so it’s non-addressable standard rgb header, should be on any motherboard.


Unfortunately I still haven’t connected the light panel. 

At the end of the cable is a 4 pin male plug. On the Maximus XI Extreme the rgb headers are 4 pin male. I’m guessing I will need a female to female cable for this to work


----------



## BleedOutCold

rentay said:


> Unfortunately I still haven’t connected the light panel.
> 
> At the end of the cable is a 4 pin male plug. On the Maximus XI Extreme the rgb headers are 4 pin male. I’m guessing I will need a female to female cable for this to work


I've seen a few 4 pin RGB female plugs come with a very small male-male adapter inserted, fooling me into thinking the same thing until I finally realized what it was and pulled it out. Looks similar to this https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61Cxhid+1FL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## rentay

BleedOutCold said:


> I've seen a few 4 pin RGB female plugs come with a very small male-male adapter inserted, fooling me into thinking the same thing until I finally realized what it was and pulled it out. Looks similar to this https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61Cxhid+1FL._SL1500_.jpg


Yup, noticed the same thing last night whilst searching.

I've found one from EK that is an RGB Extension cable that comes with those male pins. Have purchased and this should work nicely. It is hard to find an extension cable that is either a) not greater than 1m in length or b) is not thin black cable

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42525/ek-rgb-extension-cable


----------



## alexstreetwolf

skupples said:


> thanks for that, but I meant sideways. I'd like to replace my 5 year old EK 480s with some 560s.
> 
> it was an option, just on the revised STH10 almost no one ever purchased. pretty sure even that only expanded the top section for 2x560s.
> 
> I figure front/top 480s for CPU/board, and bottom 560s for GPU.
> 
> yes yes, i should run them all in one loop. I know, but what fun is that with this much overkill?


Sideways? Do you want to see the mod for the front side?


----------



## USNcole

@NewUser16 Yeah I understand if things are delayed because of the wildfires. They said they told me it would go out on Friday at the latest and things were delayed because they got some new retailers. It would have been nice if there was transparency from the beginning. Anyway here's what my machine has looked like for the past 3 months lol.


----------



## rentay

USNcole said:


> @NewUser16 Yeah I understand if things are delayed because of the wildfires. They said they told me it would go out on Friday at the latest and things were delayed because they got some new retailers. It would have been nice if there was transparency from the beginning. Anyway here's what my machine has looked like for the past 3 months lol.


Looking good! All gun metal?

Also is that the light panel from Case Labs?


----------



## USNcole

@rentay Thanks! It's a black case and ColdZero lightbox. Would have prefered a gunmetal as well but I got the case and pedestal seperately after they went out of business. I have a Caselabs lightbox as well, but I'm using this one for this build since it just has super bright white LEDs to light up all of the components.


----------



## rentay

USNcole said:


> @rentay Thanks! It's a black case and ColdZero lightbox. Would have prefered a gunmetal as well but I got the case and pedestal seperately after they went out of business. I have a Caselabs lightbox as well, but I'm using this one for this build since it just has super bright white LEDs to light up all of the components.


ColdZero do some good work. 

With your CaseLabs light box have you tried to remove the black tape or whatever it is around the perimeter?


----------



## USNcole

rentay said:


> ColdZero do some good work.
> 
> With your CaseLabs light box have you tried to remove the black tape or whatever it is around the perimeter?


Nope. I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet lol.


----------



## shiokarai

USNcole said:


> @NewUser16 Yeah I understand if things are delayed because of the wildfires. They said they told me it would go out on Friday at the latest and things were delayed because they got some new retailers. It would have been nice if there was transparency from the beginning. Anyway here's what my machine has looked like for the past 3 months lol.


NICE!


Did you mod the motherboard tray to get vertical gpu mount (I see dual vertical gpu mount?) Please share more detailed pics and info about your vertical mount, I'm trying to mod my motherboard tray to accept 2 x vertical GPU to do some SLI vertical... missed them when they were available, just before CaseLabs went down.

I have ColdZero lightbox, too  It's super bright but can be easily controlled via the aquaero fan channel. I'm thinking into modding it to the RGB panel vs the just white LEDs panel, anyone has the experience with such a mod?


----------



## USNcole

@shiokarai It's not modded. My motherboard tray is the 8+2 configuration. So 8 horizontal and 2 vertical. Basically the 2 vertical slots come stock with a cover that you remove so you can add a Caselabs branded bracket that they sold. If I'm not mistake they didn't offer this with the SMA8 cases. Only the SMA8A.


----------



## shiokarai

USNcole said:


> @shiokarai It's not modded. My motherboard tray is the 8+2 configuration. So 8 horizontal and 2 vertical. Basically the 2 vertical slots come stock with a cover that you remove so you can add a Caselabs branded bracket that they sold. If I'm not mistake they didn't offer this with the SMA8 cases. Only the SMA8A.



aaah ok, looks like modded case to my eyes  They were offering motherboard trays with 2 x vertical GPU mounts afaik, but this was just before shutting down so there are almost 0 floating around


----------



## jsutter71

I haven't seen any of these available in a while but titan rigs has a few luminous panels left on Amazon for the SMA8 which also fits in the STH10.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TWYT918/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## IT Diva

jsutter71 said:


> I haven't seen any of these available in a while but titan rigs has a few luminous panels left on Amazon for the SMA8 which also fits in the STH10.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TWYT918/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 


Or you can always make your own lighted panel. . . . .


----------



## USNcole

IT Diva said:


> Or you can always make your own lighted panel. . . . .


Looks good. What case is that?


----------



## chibi

USNcole said:


> Looks good. What case is that?



Looks like a Divafied White S8 :thumb:


----------



## IT Diva

chibi said:


> Looks like a Divafied White S8 :thumb:



Give that man a cigar . . . 


It is an S8 with 2 front windows and an internal light mod in each res.


----------



## rolandos582

IT Diva said:


> skupples said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one's gonna point out the polished CSQ? /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous "crop circles" days . . .
> 
> 
> Not to mention the bay window up front and the RGB well before it was all the rage . . .
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite builds.
Click to expand...

The lighting looks spot on, how did you set it up? Wanna try and do something simular!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would love to make or source a light panel for my M8, I want to switch back to my M8 as I have plans for the InWin 303 my rig is currently in - plan on modding a few panels to update that case as well.


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> I haven't seen


you in a while, and since you didn't reply to my last PM i feel hesitant sending you another; so if you could excuse my mentioning it here, would you be so kind, whenever you find the time, to leave me a buyer rating? Still waiting for one.
Would really help me out.

My thanks in advance


----------



## jsutter71

Aenra said:


> you in a while, and since you didn't reply to my last PM i feel hesitant sending you another; so if you could excuse my mentioning it here, would you be so kind, whenever you find the time, to leave me a buyer rating? Still waiting for one.
> Would really help me out.
> 
> My thanks in advance


NP


----------



## USNcole

A SMA8-A in a rare configuration popped up on eBay. It's got a tray with only vertical brackets. The case is modified and looks kind of rough, but I expect it to sell for a pretty penny.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Case-Labs-...002167?hash=item2adea54f77:g:aZsAAOSwU4heGkxq


----------



## fast_fate

Pull from Storage and heading to new owners in Canada and the USA

SM8 Pedestal complete and a 140.3 Flex-Bay Mount.

Soft-Core but CaseLabs pron none-the-less


----------



## shiokarai

USNcole said:


> A SMA8-A in a rare configuration popped up on eBay. It's got a tray with only vertical brackets. The case is modified and looks kind of rough, but I expect it to sell for a pretty penny.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Case-Labs-...002167?hash=item2adea54f77:g:aZsAAOSwU4heGkxq


Rare config, yes. But price is outrageous, even for the CaseLabs, esp. considering case is not new.


----------



## Shawnb99

shiokarai said:


> Rare config, yes. But price is outrageous, even for the CaseLabs, esp. considering case is not new.




God damn that’s an insane price.


----------



## Shawnb99

fast_fate said:


> Pull from Storage and heading to new owners in Canada and the USA
> 
> 
> 
> SM8 Pedestal complete and a 140.3 Flex-Bay Mount.
> 
> 
> 
> Soft-Core but CaseLabs pron none-the-less




So jealous of the 140.3 flex bay mount.


----------



## ruffhi

Hm ... it started at $500 and was pushed that high. Obviously still some demand for these cases.


----------



## USNcole

Yeah. I was tracking a mint white SMA8-A recently and that one sold for $1900 if I remember and was modified as well. From what I can tell even the non A revision sells for around $1200-$1400. I saw a white BH2 sell for almost $600 yesterday.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-B...494291?hash=item1a8dffb193:g:r7QAAOSwoydeEjoV


----------



## shiokarai

USNcole said:


> Yeah. I was tracking a mint white SMA8-A recently and that one sold for $1900 if I remember and was modified as well. From what I can tell even the non A revision sells for around $1200-$1400. I saw a white BH2 sell for almost $600 yesterday.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-B...494291?hash=item1a8dffb193:g:r7QAAOSwoydeEjoV


Insane. This makes me consider parting with my new white BH8 I have waiting for the build idea...


----------



## Shawnb99

USNcole said:


> Yeah. I was tracking a mint white SMA8-A recently and that one sold for $1900 if I remember and was modified as well. From what I can tell even the non A revision sells for around $1200-$1400. I saw a white BH2 sell for almost $600 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-B...494291?hash=item1a8dffb193:g:r7QAAOSwoydeEjoV




Damn wish I grabbed a few when Caselabs was still open. All I have is a M8 and TH10 doubt anyone would pay that much for one.


----------



## USNcole

shiokarai said:


> Insane. This makes me consider parting with my new white BH8 I have waiting for the build idea...


I'm considering selling my sealed BH2 as well in the same config. Last BH8 I saw sold for around $600.


----------



## USNcole

Shawnb99 said:


> Damn wish I grabbed a few when Caselabs was still open. All I have is a M8 and TH10 doubt anyone would pay that much for one.


From what I've seen the older styles don't re-sell like the newer variants of cases they produced near the end. I think you could still get around $400-$500 each on eBay though if they are unmodded. I know of an M10 that sold for $600 and a TH10 that went for $400. It's a good time to sell right now.


----------



## Aenra

USNcole said:


> I'm considering selling my sealed BH2


- i don't recall all the possible configs right now, but how are the sides? Windowed, vented (was that ever an option?), solid?
- and what colour is it?


----------



## USNcole

Aenra said:


> - i don't recall all the possible configs right now, but how are the sides? Windowed, vented (was that ever an option?), solid?
> - and what colour is it?


It is white with windowed side panels, vented top with 120.2, and LED mounts. I'm not sure if they had a vented option, but I would prefer vented. Not too much of an acrylic fan because it's hard to move them around without scratching it. If I were ever to use it I would get some glass cut to replace the acrylic.


----------



## Aenra

USNcole said:


> It is white with windowed side panels


Had a lot of complaints about the Bullet series, though in retrospect i regret having voiced them out loud.. was obviously unaware of the, err, internals at the time.
But given how it all went, you know, better a Bullet than nothing, my S8 could always use the company! Got two pedestals under it, am currently occupying them with a second mITX build; all good, but i'd prefer having the space vacant, case i wanted to go back to W/C.

Unfortunately, i'd only be interested in a black+solid/vented config, though i do thank you for responding 
(most folks however _do_ go for funky colours and glass all over, so should you decide to part with it am sure you'd find someone in no time. Escpecially if really brand new.. scratches)


----------



## USNcole

Aenra said:


> Had a lot of complaints about the Bullet series, though in retrospect i regret having voiced them out loud.. was obviously unaware of the, err, internals at the time.
> But given how it all went, you know, better a Bullet than nothing, my S8 could always use the company! Got two pedestals under it, am currently occupying them with a second mITX build; all good, but i'd prefer having the space vacant, case i wanted to go back to W/C.
> 
> Unfortunately, i'd only be interested in a black+solid/vented config, though i do thank you for responding
> (most folks however _do_ go for funky colours and glass all over, so should you decide to part with it am sure you'd find someone in no time. Escpecially if really brand new.. scratches)


Good luck with your search. I feel like the solid options are harder to find these days, at least for the BH series. I guess most people opted for windowed panels on those. A solid panel BH2 would look really clean on a desk. What do you mean by internals?


----------



## Aenra

USNcole said:


> What do you mean by internals?


Their financial state of affairs; though i cannot know for sure, i believe the Bullet line was a last minute kind of thing; and a last resort to cash in on the recent "mini PC" / "AIO" trend and thus avoid what eventually followed (bankruptcy).
Jim came here to announce the line and there i was complaining, lol.. didn't know. Valid complaints, but, nonetheless. If only.


----------



## USNcole

Aenra said:


> Their financial state of affairs; though i cannot know for sure, i believe the Bullet line was a last minute kind of thing; and a last resort to cash in on the recent "mini PC" / "AIO" trend and thus avoid what eventually followed (bankruptcy).
> Jim came here to announce the line and there i was complaining, lol.. didn't know. Valid complaints, but, nonetheless. If only.


Ah gotcha. The only thing that really annoyed me about the Bullet line is all of the screws that hold on the top half of the case. There's a lot of wasted space as well, but handles on cases are my weakness lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Am I crazy for thinking of possibly selling my S8 + ped for something smaller? Two tone with white interior.

I'm moving out of state soon and can't imagine moving this beast lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

nope. moving a CL is a major PITA, n they require tune ups afterward.


----------



## DaaQ

skupples said:


> anyone remember if 560s fit in the bottom, or top of OG STH10? (non revised)


Should fit, I have 2x280 AMS rads with adapter to make it a 560 fits in the bottom of mine. Which won't be able to use all the mount holes of the 60 bracket dues to non standard spacing.


----------



## skupples

thanks! 

The little punched flats I got should work fine (idk what else to call them) 

they're basically erector set strips I can trim down with snips.


----------



## shiokarai

On that note... anywhere to get radiator mount for 480 or 560 that would fit SMA8/STH10? I know of Singularity Computers one, but damn, it's priceeeeeey!


----------



## Shawnb99

If anyone is looking to sell a 120.3 or 140.3 flex mount please send me a PM.
120.4 as well if they even made those.

There really needs to be a company to pick up where Caselabs left off. Finding what you need is like a needle in a haystack


----------



## skupples

i have a couple 120.1 flexes (have to measure, they could even be 140s)

2 of them on a radiator (top and bottom) works just as well.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Hey guys I'm new here. I've been lurking around though. Made an account in hopes of learning and hopefully get some parts I need for my caselabs cases. God I haven't posted on a forum since 2011? Lol feels weird


----------



## skupples

best of luck!


----------



## Michaelxdrift

yea I'm definitely gonna need it lol. TX parts are hard to find. I've been on the caselabs facebook and it doesn't seem anyone wants to get rid of those parts. It's gonna be an uphill climb


----------



## Ovrclck

skupples said:


> nope. moving a CL is a major PITA, n they require tune ups afterward.


Yeah definitely a pain. Kinda over it [emoji51]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

most folks just wanna buy at this point. it's been quite some time since death took place. I'm mad at myself for not getting what I wanted, but not a big deal. zip ties FTW.


----------



## Ovrclck

If anyone is interested. I'm planning on selling my S8 + Ped. Please DM me if interested. Thought I'd give you guys first dibs before posting elsewhere. 

Only mod was adding the tub res.

Looking to get into something smaller ie. S3 or S5


----------



## USNcole

@Ovrclck where in CA are you located? I might be interested in trading for my near mint S3 in Gunmetal/black w/ pedestal.


----------



## skupples

that would definitely be the most painless way to resell. re-packing/shipping whole = major pita.


----------



## Fandorin

USNcole said:


> @Ovrclck where in CA are you located? I might be interested in trading for my near mint S3 in Gunmetal/black w/ pedestal.


I would consider purchasing a separate black pedestal for the S3, so let me know if I have a chance  I'm also looking for a 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover


----------



## Ovrclck

USNcole said:


> @Ovrclck where in CA are you located? I might be interested in trading for my near mint S3 in Gunmetal/black w/ pedestal.


I'm in seal beach (SoCal)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Fandorin said:


> I would consider purchasing a separate black pedestal for the S3, so let me know if I have a chance  I'm also looking for a 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover


Hey I was first 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USNcole

Ovrclck said:


> Hey I was first
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture of the full case? The plexi film has since been removed but the case wasn't moved since then so it's still brand new. I'm only an hour and a half away in SD.


----------



## Fandorin

Ovrclck said:


> I'm in seal beach (SoCal)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


evidence?


----------



## Ovrclck

USNcole said:


> Do you have a picture of the full case? The plexi film has since been removed but the case wasn't moved since then so it's still brand new. I'm only an hour and a half away in SD.


That's pretty dang close!


----------



## skupples

me jelly


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> me jelly


but yours is bigger!


----------



## skupples

truth  

hard to beat easily rocking 4x480s. a genuine try hard would stuff 2x 560, 2x480, 1x 240, but I like easy PSU access. (2 bottom, 2 top, 1 front)


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> truth
> 
> 
> 
> hard to beat easily rocking 4x480s. a genuine try hard would stuff 2x 560, 2x480, 1x 240, but I like easy PSU access. (2 bottom, 2 top, 1 front)




I only have 2x 560, 2x 420, 1x 360 with room to spare. I could use easily fit another 360 and whatever the biggest flex bay radiator mount is. Room for a 2nd PSU as well


----------



## shiokarai

Shawnb99 said:


> If anyone is looking to sell a 120.3 or 140.3 flex mount please send me a PM.
> 120.4 as well if they even made those.
> 
> There really needs to be a company to pick up where Caselabs left off. Finding what you need is like a needle in a haystack


420 radiator in the STH10 flexbay? will it even fit? afaik 360 is max with rads such as 50-60mm thick or multiport.


----------



## Shawnb99

shiokarai said:


> 420 radiator in the STH10 flexbay? will it even fit? afaik 360 is max with rads such as 50-60mm thick or multiport.


I have a TH10 not a STH10.


----------



## USNcole

@NewUser16 finally got shipping notification on the reservoir. Singularity Computers told me they are using a new process for their reservoirs/distro plates that no longer use gaskets or fasteners. Curious as to how it's going to look. I'll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## jura11

Shawnb99 said:


> Damn wish I grabbed a few when Caselabs was still open. All I have is a M8 and TH10 doubt anyone would pay that much for one.


You are not alone mate, have Caselabs M8 with pedestal and love it,although still would rather have something lot bigger like Caselabs TX10 or TH10,personally prefer double Magnum Caselabs

Got at home M10 as well but tgis one is incomplete or is missing lots of parts amd getting like pedestal now is impossible too or other parts as well 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Section31

jura11 said:


> You are not alone mate, have Caselabs M8 with pedestal and love it,although still would rather have something lot bigger like Caselabs TX10 or TH10,personally prefer double Magnum Caselabs
> 
> Got at home M10 as well but tgis one is incomplete or is missing lots of parts amd getting like pedestal now is impossible too or other parts as well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


We all do. Nothing will ever come close to the caselabs but LianLi recent cases are huge step forward imo. This CES, they even had an concept case with fully removable motherboard tray like caselabs ones.


----------



## Ovrclck

Section31 said:


> We all do. Nothing will ever come close to the caselabs but LianLi recent cases are huge step forward imo. This CES, they even had an concept case with fully removable motherboard tray like caselabs ones.


I saw that one. If I can't find an s3 or s5. This will be my next case. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

My next case will be LianLi's double wide standing desk.

at that point in time, I'll try to part with my CL, locally.


----------



## 414347

USNcole said:


> @NewUser16 finally got shipping notification on the reservoir. Singularity Computers told me they are using a new process for their reservoirs/distro plates that no longer use gaskets or fasteners. Curious as to how it's going to look. I'll post pics when I receive it.


Nice

Yes, post some pics, I'm curious as well


----------



## jsutter71

*Primer is key*

I've been stuck on this project for months and my biggest issue was that I neglected to use primer. I've had issues with some of the pieces having rough patches which I attribute to how the Chinese manufactured the aluminum. So I have decided to just apply primer to every piece and skip the tediousness of removing the old paint. After priming both painted and unpainted pieces I saw no discernible difference. Today I made a little progress burning through 6 cans of primer until running out. I'll probably need at least another dozen cans. After that I'll apply the blue paint followed by the topcoat. The mid plate had a lot of small holes that had to be filled and now you can barely see any repair work.


----------



## skupples

nice work man! 

I was always under the impression caselabs were churned from raw aluminum in some super fancy automated factory in cali.


----------



## delerious

Section31 said:


> We all do. Nothing will ever come close to the caselabs but LianLi recent cases are huge step forward imo. This CES, they even had an concept case with fully removable motherboard tray like caselabs ones.


My first aluminum case was a Lian Li about 15-20 years ago. I think it was the PC-60. It had a removable motherboard tray. Didn't find Caselabs until 5 years ago - they quickly became my first choice when buying new cases.


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> some of the pieces having rough patches ... I have decided to just apply primer to every piece and skip the tediousness of removing the old paint


Sincerely hope you don't come to regret this... You may know your painting in which case by all means ignore me, but this doesn't sound right to me. From personal experience (just not on something as expensive as a CL chassis), am sad to inform you that you won't really know until much later on; ie when it will be too late. This won't show up the next day.
Again, hoping i'm wrong on this one, perhaps someone more knowledgeable could chip in?


----------



## jsutter71

Aenra said:


> Sincerely hope you don't come to regret this... You may know your painting in which case by all means ignore me, but this doesn't sound right to me. From personal experience (just not on something as expensive as a CL chassis), am sad to inform you that you won't really know until much later on; ie when it will be too late. This won't show up the next day.
> Again, hoping i'm wrong on this one, perhaps someone more knowledgeable could chip in?


You know.I completely agree with you. This whole paint project turned out more then I bargained for. When I first started i took the time to remove all the factory paint off every piece. The problem started with those rough sections I mentioned in my earlier post. At first I thought it was because I didn’t paint properly so I removed all the paint back down to bare metal, sandpapered, cleaned, then repainted. To my surprise the rough areas reemerged and always in the same places. That was when I realized that it was an issue with the aluminum. Had I used pre primer and primer before painting I doubt any of this would have been an issue. On the down side I wasted money, time, effort, but lesson learned. After reading your post it made me rethink my next step and starting over by going back down to bare metal will give me the best result. If Caselabs hadn’t gone out of business I would have bought a new case and did this as a side project.


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> I wasted money, time, effort, but lesson learned


True, but end of the day, you didn't damage the metal and that's all that matters really. Plus, considering how the first run went (looked pretty good from the pics), well, can only get better, so in the end this will probably be worth it 

As to the latter, well; if the son starts getting into this, you could do two birds with one stone!
Get your side project kicks, have a nice chassis to gift him when you're done! It's not CL, but then again, with today's trends, kid's probably gonna start with AIOs, won't he.. so he should be all good with one of these. Cheaper too, lol:
http://www.sliger.com/products/cases/


----------



## Michaelxdrift

jsutter71 said:


> Aenra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely hope you don't come to regret this... You may know your painting in which case by all means ignore me, but this doesn't sound right to me. From personal experience (just not on something as expensive as a CL chassis), am sad to inform you that you won't really know until much later on; ie when it will be too late. This won't show up the next day.
> Again, hoping i'm wrong on this one, perhaps someone more knowledgeable could chip in?
> 
> 
> 
> You know.I completely agree with you. This whole paint project turned out more then I bargained for. When I first started i took the time to remove all the factory paint off every piece. The problem started with those rough sections I mentioned in my earlier post. At first I thought it was because I didnâ€™️t paint properly so I removed all the paint back down to bare metal, sandpapered, cleaned, then repainted. To my surprise the rough areas reemerged and always in the same places. That was when I realized that it was an issue with the aluminum. Had I used pre primer and primer before painting I doubt any of this would have been an issue. On the down side I wasted money, time, effort, but lesson learned. After reading your post it made me rethink my next step and starting over by going back down to bare metal will give me the best result. If Caselabs hadnâ€™️t gone out of business I would have bought a new case and did this as a side project.
Click to expand...

 if you have an air compressor, I think you should try sandblasting. I know I would if I was restoring something like that. I wanna try out that harbour freight box, but it seems too small for big parts, then again when I saw it in person it was pretty big.


----------



## skupples

Aenra said:


> True, but end of the day, you didn't damage the metal and that's all that matters really. Plus, considering how the first run went (looked pretty good from the pics), well, can only get better, so in the end this will probably be worth it
> 
> As to the latter, well; if the son starts getting into this, you could do two birds with one stone!
> Get your side project kicks, have a nice chassis to gift him when you're done! It's not CL, but then again, with today's trends, kid's probably gonna start with AIOs, won't he.. so he should be all good with one of these. Cheaper too, lol:
> http://www.sliger.com/products/cases/


gonna have to bookmark that site. thx.


----------



## IT Diva

Michaelxdrift said:


> if you have an air compressor, I think you should try sandblasting. I know I would if I was restoring something like that. I wanna try out that harbour freight box, but it seems too small for big parts, then again when I saw it in person it was pretty big.






You'd be shocked at how big a compressor it takes to actually run a blasting cabinet efficiently . . . . probably a lot more cost effective to pay to have it done . .


Aluminum needs a zinc chromate primer to get paint to adhere well. . . it's usually green or yellow


----------



## Michaelxdrift

I've never done it so it's nice to learn. I use to work at a mechanic shop, so I have access to a huge compressor, but I understand not everyone has that luxury. Aluminum work seems to be more expensive to work on correct me if I'm wrong. Maybe just a different process.


----------



## jsutter71

Started paint removing this morning.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just found an SM8 on CL for $300, might have to go by and snag it.


----------



## jsutter71

Aenra said:


> True, but end of the day, you didn't damage the metal and that's all that matters really. Plus, considering how the first run went (looked pretty good from the pics), well, can only get better, so in the end this will probably be worth it
> 
> As to the latter, well; if the son starts getting into this, you could do two birds with one stone!
> Get your side project kicks, have a nice chassis to gift him when you're done! It's not CL, but then again, with today's trends, kid's probably gonna start with AIOs, won't he.. so he should be all good with one of these. Cheaper too, lol:
> http://www.sliger.com/products/cases/


Checking out their site and just watched the review on youtube. Curious about the frame and panel thickness and why steal vs aluminum. CL typically used 3mm aluminum which had zero flex in their parts. That for me was the difference over companies like lian li which had so much flex even in their more expensive cases that they should be embarrassed. Also wondering if they will develop a case that can actually support a serious water cooling solution vs what is obviously catered to fan cooling. Before I settled on Caselabs I tried the flagship cases from Corsair, Coolermaster, Silverstone, and Lian li. All disappointments. I still have a Coolermaster chases from 1998 when they were still using all metal and tempered glass. Granted it was steal but it was far superior in quality over what they sell today. I also have a couple older Silverstone chases, same thing. So maybe if someone other then mountain mike wants to get serious and actually develop something meant for a serious water cooling solution that is also modular enough to make mods without using a jIgsaw then I’ll take a look. In the meantime I guess me and the 1000’s of other people who the chases vendors don’t seem to give 2 sh*** about will continue to hold our breath in anticipation. Oh and FU Caselabs for not making ANY attempt at handing off product support after being in business for 40 years.


----------



## 414347

jsutter71 said:


> Checking out their site and just watched the review on youtube. Curious about the frame and panel thickness and why steal vs aluminum. CL typically used 3mm aluminum which had zero flex in their parts. That for me was the difference over companies like lian li which had so much flex even in their more expensive cases that they should be embarrassed. Also wondering if they will develop a case that can actually support a serious water cooling solution vs what is obviously catered to fan cooling. Before I settled on Caselabs I tried the flagship cases from Corsair, Coolermaster, Silverstone, and Lian li. All disappointments. I still have a Coolermaster chases from 1998 when they were still using all metal and tempered glass. Granted it was steal but it was far superior in quality over what they sell today. I also have a couple older Silverstone chases, same thing. So maybe if someone other then mountain mike wants to get serious and actually develop something meant for a serious water cooling solution that is also modular enough to make mods without using a jIgsaw then I’ll take a look. In the meantime I guess me and the 1000’s of other people who the chases vendors don’t seem to give 2 sh*** about will continue to hold our breath in anticipation. Oh and FU Caselabs for not making ANY attempt at handing off product support after being in business for 40 years.


Hey Bro, nice to hear from you! 

I couldn't agree more. Today's quality of any given cases, whether its Lian-Li, Phantake or any so call " high-end" case stinks, nothing to be proud of. 

They are made with the cheapest material in mind that not only wobbles as heck if you load it with series hardware which is a shame, but the finish and detail is poor is can be, that's why more reason to keeping Caselabs case if you have it and it's in OK condition.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

DarthBaggins said:


> Just found an SM8 on CL for $300, might have to go by and snag it.


 I saw it too. It had a front 360 and psu support mount. If it's still available you take it and run. Xl window to top it off


----------



## jsutter71

Call me crazy but if those STH10’s on ebay weren’t in bidding wars then I’d contemplate paying $1500 for one of the used chassis. Just for the extra parts. Timing is everything and when CL closed doors I was going through a divorce and legal fees prevented me from affording a few spare parts that I really needed. Now that that’s over, that meaning divorce, there are none anywhere CL parts to be found. I suspect their are people who hoarded CL parts after they closed their doors in anticipation of what’s happening today. Someone mentioned a plethora of parts left over at their store in California and I would have settled for unpainted or unfinished parts had they bothered to sell them. Then again it’s obvious the owner of the company who if memory serves was the son of the original founder knew nothing about how to run a business. I know they had a going out of business sale listed on their site for a little while but who knows how much inventory was actually sold before they took their site down which seemed rushed.


----------



## Fandorin

jsutter71 said:


> Call me crazy but if those STH10’s on ebay weren’t in bidding wars then I’d contemplate paying $1500 for one of the used chassis. Just for the extra parts. Timing is everything and when CL closed doors I was going through a divorce and legal fees prevented me from affording a few spare parts that I really needed. Now that that’s over, that meaning divorce, there are none anywhere CL parts to be found. I suspect their are people who hoarded CL parts after they closed their doors in anticipation of what’s happening today. Someone mentioned a plethora of parts left over at their store in California and I would have settled for unpainted or unfinished parts had they bothered to sell them. Then again it’s obvious the owner of the company who if memory serves was the son of the original founder knew nothing about how to run a business. I know they had a going out of business sale listed on their site for a little while but who knows how much inventory was actually sold before they took their site down which seemed rushed.


I agree with you. I'm also looking for some spare parts for the CL S3 and can't find them: black 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover, solid door, S3 pedestrian w/ two radiator mounts. There were a couple of options and then not even in color, but the price for them was just crazy. If I found anything I was looking for I'd be happy.


----------



## M-oll

jsutter71 said:


> Checking out their site and just watched the review on youtube. Curious about the frame and panel thickness and why steal vs aluminum. CL typically used 3mm aluminum which had zero flex in their parts. That for me was the difference over companies like lian li which had so much flex even in their more expensive cases that they should be embarrassed. Also wondering if they will develop a case that can actually support a serious water cooling solution vs what is obviously catered to fan cooling. Before I settled on Caselabs I tried the flagship cases from Corsair, Coolermaster, Silverstone, and Lian li. All disappointments. I still have a Coolermaster chases from 1998 when they were still using all metal and tempered glass. Granted it was steal but it was far superior in quality over what they sell today. I also have a couple older Silverstone chases, same thing. So maybe if someone other then mountain mike wants to get serious and actually develop something meant for a serious water cooling solution that is also modular enough to make mods without using a jIgsaw then I’ll take a look. In the meantime I guess me and the 1000’s of other people who the chases vendors don’t seem to give 2 sh*** about will continue to hold our breath in anticipation. Oh and FU Caselabs for not making ANY attempt at handing off product support after being in business for 40 years.


Generally speaking steel is about 2-3 times cheaper than aluminium while still being stronger than aluminum. Aluminium weighs less though.


----------



## rolandos582

USNcole said:


> A SMA8-A in a rare configuration popped up on eBay. It's got a tray with only vertical brackets. The case is modified and looks kind of rough, but I expect it to sell for a pretty penny.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Case-Labs-...002167?hash=item2adea54f77:g:aZsAAOSwU4heGkxq


Damnn....... That makes me really wanna consider my selling my SMA8 since I have it really complete with alot of extra's. And using that money to update my rig and get it all sorted. With those kinda prices... I paid like $800 for mine or something. But if it sells for $1600 i'll be happy.


----------



## USNcole

rolandos582 said:


> Damnn....... That makes me really wanna consider my selling my SMA8 since I have it really complete with alot of extra's. And using that money to update my rig and get it all sorted. With those kinda prices... I paid like $800 for mine or something. But if it sells for $1600 i'll be happy.


I would if you aren't using it. The one on eBay is pretty rough and looks like it's going to sell for a good amount. As long as yours looks like new it should get what you are asking for it.


----------



## SuprPwrUsr

That SA8 is a Revision A with the front acrylic window, luminous panel, and vertical pice bracket config. That case config is super rare and was only for sale a short time right before the bankruptcy.


----------



## USNcole

SuprPwrUsr said:


> That SA8 is a Revision A with the front acrylic window, luminous panel, and vertical pice bracket config. That case config is super rare and was only for sale a short time right before the bankruptcy.


Yeah, I knew they existed but I've never actually seen one until now. The front is actually glass, not acrylic. Also I wouldn't care about the luminous panel since it's modded and I bet it's scratched to hell. I would buy it and steal the tray but I'm broke.


----------



## Shawnb99

Fandorin said:


> I agree with you. I'm also looking for some spare parts for the CL S3 and can't find them: black 36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover, solid door, S3 pedestrian w/ two radiator mounts. There were a couple of options and then not even in color, but the price for them was just crazy. If I found anything I was looking for I'd be happy.




Spare parts are the hardest to find. 
I’m looking for radiator mounts for the flex bay myself, finding one at a reasonable price is next to impossible.


----------



## USNcole

Shawnb99 said:


> Spare parts are the hardest to find.
> I’m looking for radiator mounts for the flex bay myself, finding one at a reasonable price is next to impossible.


Definitely best to get a case with everything you need at this point.


----------



## jsutter71

Amazon still has luminous panels compliments of Titan Rigs for $250. I picked one up a couple weeks ago and must have a decent inventory because they said they only had 5 left and after my purchase number went to 4 then the day after that back to 5. Unbeknownst to me they just so happen to be located in San Antonio, same as me so I paid tax. My first luminous panel has the front tab broken off which serves no purpose other then to make it practically impossible to install without taking your case apart and I have drilled a couple holes on the side which was where my tubing passed through and in the part of the panel where it’s ok to drill holes. On a side note. Looking at bestcases.eu yesterday and they are showing CL inventory that wasn’t previously listed. I know because I’m a frequent hunter for CL inventory. Regarding their high shipping rates to the US. They charge a high rate upfront through DHL and once your item ships they refund the difference from the actual cost. I’ve purchased from them 3 times and that was always the case. I was eyeballing their TH10 but will cost about $1650 upfront and probably not much less after shipping is adjusted. One on ebay in similar condition for $999 with free shipping. If he still has it next week I’m buying. Anyways here are a couple pics of the luminous panels I have old and new. That door in the pic was never used and has a couple scuffs but otherwise practically new. That and a 360mm flex bay mount are the only things I have no use for. The flex bay is not in good condition because it has bent fins as seen in the pics.


----------



## Fandorin

USNcole said:


> Definitely best to get a case with everything you need at this point.


This is usually almost impossible or financially unjustified, prices fly for $ 1000+, and even delivery, especially if you live on another continent


----------



## skupples

just cut an existing flex into 120s, & put a 120 on each end of the radiator.


----------



## rolandos582

USNcole said:


> I would if you aren't using it. The one on eBay is pretty rough and looks like it's going to sell for a good amount. As long as yours looks like new it should get what you are asking for it.


Well my system is in it, build a fully dual loop in it with a lot of holes through the midplate so that's kinda the problem. Someone would have to use it, or get a new midplate. It's kina tempted cause I wanna do a different build and upgrade parts. Caselabs is great, full water loops are nice. But it's alot of work and costs a small fortune if you wanna upgrade parts.

It's also hard to create an add with a full system in it ofcourse, or try and sell it as a whole system. Anyone ever sold full systems?


----------



## USNcole

rolandos582 said:


> Well my system is in it, build a fully dual loop in it with a lot of holes through the midplate so that's kinda the problem. Someone would have to use it, or get a new midplate. It's kina tempted cause I wanna do a different build and upgrade parts. Caselabs is great, full water loops are nice. But it's alot of work and costs a small fortune if you wanna upgrade parts.
> 
> It's also hard to create an add with a full system in it ofcourse, or try and sell it as a whole system. Anyone ever sold full systems?


One guy recently tried to sell his whole system. It was on the market for two months before he ended up parting it out. Definitely don’t recommend selling it as a whole unless the price is a steal.


----------



## USNcole

jsutter71 said:


> Amazon still has luminous panels compliments of Titan Rigs for $250. I picked one up a couple weeks ago and must have a decent inventory because they said they only had 5 left and after my purchase number went to 4 then the day after that back to 5. Unbeknownst to me they just so happen to be located in San Antonio, same as me so I paid tax. My first luminous panel has the front tab broken off which serves no purpose other then to make it practically impossible to install without taking your case apart and I have drilled a couple holes on the side which was where my tubing passed through and in the part of the panel where it’s ok to drill holes. On a side note. Looking at bestcases.eu yesterday and they are showing CL inventory that wasn’t previously listed. I know because I’m a frequent hunter for CL inventory. Regarding their high shipping rates to the US. They charge a high rate upfront through DHL and once your item ships they refund the difference from the actual cost. I’ve purchased from them 3 times and that was always the case. I was eyeballing their TH10 but will cost about $1650 upfront and probably not much less after shipping is adjusted. One on ebay in similar condition for $999 with free shipping. If he still has it next week I’m buying. Anyways here are a couple pics of the luminous panels I have old and new. That door in the pic was never used and has a couple scuffs but otherwise practically new. That and a 360mm flex bay mount are the only things I have no use for. The flex bay is not in good condition because it has bent fins as seen in the pics.


$1k for a TH10 is way too much.. where do you live? I could hook you up with my TH10A.


----------



## jsutter71

If anyone has a lower midplate for an STH10 or just a midplate for the SMA8 since they’re the same part please pm me. I would be willing to purchase or trade. The one I have is usable but the front tab is broken. I tried fixing but don’t have the skills or equipment.


----------



## Shawnb99

Wow $1600 for a TH10. Didn't think those were in that much of a demand.

Though considering I paid like $400 for the pedestal alone I can kinda see why


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> .. Sliger review .. Curious about the frame and panel thickness .. why steal vs aluminum.


Regarding the former, not sure which review you might have seen, i've only seen the HardwareCanucks one, has been out for a considerate amount of time; said video was on a _pre-production model_. Worth bearing in mind.
In as far as thickness may be concerned you've no reason to worry, it's steel and as you can clearly see, it's thick enough to be riveted; not a concern i would have.
As to the latter, well why not. Aluminium's much worse in isolating (there's a reason we started with steel and stuck to it) and i don't mean just in terms of heat mind you, this is still about electronics, it's easier to bend or break, harder to perforate without introducing warping, harder to paint and overall more expensive (it's not just procuring the raw materials, it's also the machinery you need to work with it). Its one and only advantage is weight.

If i could have my S8 and both its pedestals, as they are right now, but in steel, i'd be even happier than i am now 
(dunno why you folks bought CL, but it sure as hell wasn't the aluminium for me; was in fact a turn-off initially)

* btw since you asked, i can understand why they sell what they're currently selling; hinted at it before. They're going for the "mini/compact but eye-catching on top of my desk with pretty pics" trendy crowd; said crowd mixes nicely with the AIO crowd, very similar customer pools. They also tend to overlap the "expensive, classy but very businessy" professional use cases crowd, due to size, looks and quality.
Which is exactly why they haven't only survived, but in fact grown over the years ^^

What we want and what's profitable need not be identical.


----------



## jsutter71

Just finished stripping these. I’ve discovered that the pieces that I painted over the factory paint which was the case in the pieces in the pic, take a lot more effort to strip vs the pieces I previously stripped which fortunately for me was most of the case. That said I should have everything back to bare metal a lot sooner then anticipated


----------



## 414347

You did good job stripping that old paint, but like above stated, aluminum is one of few materials that doesn't hold paint well so get really good primer or get it powder coded by a shop or your hard work wont payoff


----------



## USNcole

jsutter71 said:


> Just finished stripping these. I’ve discovered that the pieces that I painted over the factory paint which was the case in the pieces in the pic, take a lot more effort to strip vs the pieces I previously stripped which fortunately for me was most of the case. That said I should have everything back to bare metal a lot sooner then anticipated


Did you notice any damage to the aluminum at all using the chemicals?


----------



## Ovrclck

I wonder how much a mint S8 with ped can sell for? $1300?


----------



## skupples

only one way to find out - ebay. 

just gotta factor in like $200 for shipping.

someone would need to give me an Ampere Titan's worth of money to part with my STH10.


----------



## Ovrclck

skupples said:


> only one way to find out - ebay.
> 
> just gotta factor in like $200 for shipping.


.99 cent start and let it ride.


----------



## skupples

now we're talking


----------



## DarthBaggins

That would be crazy to win it at only .99 w/ $200 shipping lol


----------



## skupples

seller can axe with zero negatives against their account


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> only one way to find out - ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta factor in like $200 for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> someone would need to give me an Ampere Titan's worth of money to part with my STH10.




There’s one on eBay for $1700 plus $625 shipping. Looks to have 1 window door, 150mm top and possibly just 1 side 480 mount.


----------



## DarthBaggins

skupples said:


> seller can axe with zero negatives against their account


lol, one can dream


----------



## skupples

Shawnb99 said:


> There’s one on eBay for $1700 plus $625 shipping. Looks to have 1 window door, 150mm top and possibly just 1 side 480 mount.


cool, so I should be able to leverage my case for at least one house payment if things get rough in a few years.

I'll let my offer stand = Ampere Titan for my STH10 and entire box of untouched extras (includes lots of flex stuff).


----------



## 414347




----------



## Ovrclck

DarthBaggins said:


> That would be crazy to win it at only .99 w/ $200 shipping lol


That would be like winning the lottery hah

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shiokarai

jsutter71 said:


> Amazon still has luminous panels compliments of Titan Rigs for $250. I picked one up a couple weeks ago and must have a decent inventory because they said they only had 5 left and after my purchase number went to 4 then the day after that back to 5. Unbeknownst to me they just so happen to be located in San Antonio, same as me so I paid tax. My first luminous panel has the front tab broken off which serves no purpose other then to make it practically impossible to install without taking your case apart and I have drilled a couple holes on the side which was where my tubing passed through and in the part of the panel where it’s ok to drill holes. On a side note. Looking at bestcases.eu yesterday and they are showing CL inventory that wasn’t previously listed. I know because I’m a frequent hunter for CL inventory. Regarding their high shipping rates to the US. They charge a high rate upfront through DHL and once your item ships they refund the difference from the actual cost. I’ve purchased from them 3 times and that was always the case. I was eyeballing their TH10 but will cost about $1650 upfront and probably not much less after shipping is adjusted. One on ebay in similar condition for $999 with free shipping. If he still has it next week I’m buying. Anyways here are a couple pics of the luminous panels I have old and new. That door in the pic was never used and has a couple scuffs but otherwise practically new. That and a 360mm flex bay mount are the only things I have no use for. The flex bay is not in good condition because it has bent fins as seen in the pics.


Can you confirm luminous panel is a non-addressable RGB? ie. 4 pins connection? Is it somewhat easy to dismantle it and get to the led strips to replace them etc.? Also, how's the LED density on this panel, light uniformity? Could you share some pics?


----------



## USNcole

shiokarai said:


> Can you confirm luminous panel is a non-addressable RGB? ie. 4 pins connection? Is it somewhat easy to dismantle it and get to the led strips to replace them etc.? Also, how's the LED density on this panel, light uniformity? Could you share some pics?


I can confirm it's 4 pin non-addressable. I can't provide pictures of the light panel since it isn't installed though. It looks easy enough to dismantle, and have heard of people replacing the LEDs in them.


----------



## Aenra

Jeesus Christ shiokarai, what have you got in there, lol.. talk about taking it to the extreme.. don't think i've ever seen 3 peds on an STH before, lol


----------



## jsutter71

To quote the greatest hero in the universe Vader, “Impressive. Most impressive”. Always felt the Sith were the true hero’s in the series.


----------



## jsutter71

shiokarai said:


> Can you confirm luminous panel is a non-addressable RGB? ie. 4 pins connection? Is it somewhat easy to dismantle it and get to the led strips to replace them etc.? Also, how's the LED density on this panel, light uniformity? Could you share some pics?


From my previous system.


----------



## skupples

is there a photo of that somewhere? Curious to see how it all stacked together O.O!


----------



## jsutter71

shiokarai said:


> Can you confirm luminous panel is a non-addressable RGB? ie. 4 pins connection? Is it somewhat easy to dismantle it and get to the led strips to replace them etc.? Also, how's the LED density on this panel, light uniformity? Could you share some pics?


It is a royal pain to install and depending on your loop would most likely have to drain and remove sections to install. You definitely have to remove Whatever bays are in front to slide in due to the tabs on the panel. It’s definitely not an easy slide in place install. It sucked for me because I hd a front rad. The LED strip is glued to a removable metal strip about 10mm wide which does slide out but blocked by the case once installed. Replacing the LED’s is a simple matter of pulling the existing ones off of the metal strip.


----------



## 414347

Guys! does anyone have 120mm fan cover plates in black? 
if so please let me know either here or PM me 
Thanks


----------



## Shawnb99

NewUser16 said:


> Guys! does anyone have 120mm fan cover plates in black?
> 
> if so please let me know either here or PM me
> 
> Thanks




Solid or ventilated? I should have one I think. I’ll check when I get home.


----------



## Ovrclck

Welp. Sold my beloved two toned S8+ped. Bitter sweet I guess. Moving to Texas won't seem too bad now lol

Already working on securing an S5. More than likely will forgo the whole pedestal this time. We will see.

Also going soft tubing this route for easy maintenance and quick disconnects. How I missed thee.


----------



## skupples

awesome! 

As someone from one of the great modern migration states - please leave cali in cali  (aside from the trees and the lulz) its like how we leave Floridaman in Pasco & Dade county.


----------



## 414347

Shawnb99 said:


> Solid or ventilated? I should have one I think. I’ll check when I get home.


Solid


----------



## Ovrclck

skupples said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> As someone from one of the great modern migration states - please leave cali in cali  (aside from the trees and the lulz) its like how we leave Floridaman in Pasco & Dade county.


Cali is nice. Not going to lie. No turning back now lol. I see a 2080ti happening soon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenra

Ovrclck said:


> Cali is nice


Hipsters everywhere 

Give me my swamp and have the rest of it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Aenra said:


> Hipsters everywhere
> 
> Give me my swamp and have the rest of it.


I agree, also Tesla's and Prius's everywhere. The smug cloud can be seen hundreds of miles away from Los Angeles.


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> is there a photo of that somewhere? Curious to see how it all stacked together O.O!


Not to overstep but i just took a screenshot of his system


----------



## skupples

that's flippin amazing 

y'all making me wanna go the extra mile & pay someone to black out my externals.


----------



## Aenra

I roll mine all the way to the back yard and then back in, once a week, dust blowing; i'm not sure if it'd be manageable with _that_ monstrocity, lol.
Imagine tripping, or it catching somewhere and tumbling. No, do.


----------



## Ovrclck

That's mesmerizing lol


----------



## jsutter71

Aenra said:


> I roll mine all the way to the back yard and then back in, once a week, dust blowing; i'm not sure if it'd be manageable with _that_ monstrocity, lol.
> Imagine tripping, or it catching somewhere and tumbling. No, do.


It’s all about weight distribution. For his sake he took that into consideration.


----------



## lightsout

jsutter71 said:


> Not to overstep but i just took a screenshot of his system




Wow that looks really dangerous, is it not top heavy?


----------



## skupples

he said they built it with that in mind, so lots of weight in the bottom some how.


what was that old CM series? HAF? remember the HAF STACK? this is the more refined one of those


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> It’s all about weight distribution. For his sake he took that into consideration.


_What_ distribution, lol? That thing's over 2m tall and as thin as a skateboard!
Slightest bump or angle and i wanna see you holing it up at my age or older


----------



## Shawnb99

Damn 3 pedestals. That's impressive. Now I want a 2nd pedestal for my TH10.


----------



## shiokarai

Aenra said:


> Jeesus Christ shiokarai, what have you got in there, lol.. talk about taking it to the extreme.. don't think i've ever seen 3 peds on an STH before, lol


Well, somehow I've managed to end with 3 pedestals for my STH10 so I've thought I'll make a nice use of them  Actually there's a fourth pedestal, but in gunmetal so it's for the spare parts only  This gives me absolute silence + absolute performance and some sinister-tower look, which I like. [email protected] rpm and GPUs max oc'ed and in SLI never get more than 35c, even in heavy benching. Same with CPU - 9900ks 1.47v 5.4 with 50c at load


----------



## shiokarai

USNcole said:


> I can confirm it's 4 pin non-addressable. I can't provide pictures of the light panel since it isn't installed though. It looks easy enough to dismantle, and have heard of people replacing the LEDs in them.


Thanks for confirming. Thinking of getting one and modding it to addressable RGBs to control with aquacomputer RGBpx and aquasuite


----------



## USNcole

shiokarai said:


> Well, somehow I've managed to end with 3 pedestals for my STH10 so I've thought I'll make a nice use of them  Actually there's a fourth pedestal, but in gunmetal so it's for the spare parts only  This gives me absolute silence + absolute performance and some sinister-tower look, which I like. [email protected] rpm and GPUs max oc'ed and in SLI never get more than 35c, even in heavy benching. Same with CPU - 9900ks 1.47v 5.4 with 50c at load


Definitely try to find one of the platforms lol. Post pictures of the interior!


EDIT:the pedestal(s) interior lool


----------



## shiokarai

jsutter71 said:


> It is a royal pain to install and depending on your loop would most likely have to drain and remove sections to install. You definitely have to remove Whatever bays are in front to slide in due to the tabs on the panel. It’s definitely not an easy slide in place install. It sucked for me because I hd a front rad. The LED strip is glued to a removable metal strip about 10mm wide which does slide out but blocked by the case once installed. Replacing the LED’s is a simple matter of pulling the existing ones off of the metal strip.


Thanks for the detailed info!  It's a shame there's no one updating CaseLabs parts to the newer tech (ie. Addressable RGBs, vertical GPU mounts etc.)


----------



## jsutter71

Back when Coolermaster & Silverstone stood for quality all metal and glass steel cases. Bought the Coolermaster chassis in 1997 and the Silverstone in 2006 because by then Coolermaster had already declined in quality. Notice the all metal drive cages and thumb screws for access.The last case I had prior to my STH10 was a Silverstone TJ11 which was a sold metal chassis, very heavy but not mod friendly for open loops.


----------



## Aenra

shiokarai said:


> Well, somehow I've managed to end with 3 pedestals for my STH10 so I've thought I'll make a nice use of them  Actually there's a fourth pedestal


You sound like my type of person, in which case my condolences! Must be a story behind that, no way one "ends up" with FOUR pedestals! Even i'd shy away from such madness, lol



jsutter71 said:


> Back when Coolermaster & Silverstone stood for quality


Yeah, some of the early ST and CM cases weren't just good, they were literally it; one didn't have to change unless one was asking for it. Unfortunately for me, by the time i really had the.. time for all this, said era had passed. Which is ironic, as i was already old when they came about ^^

Only one i managed to 'snatch' (at said later date) was an FT02, the pre-USB 3.0 version; loved that case. But GPUs kept getting longer, in the end i had to switch. Recently gave it away, nephew wanted it real bad 
Regretting it ever since, lol.. i even searched for it, but couldn't find a new one anywhere. Been too long.
(i still have the FT04, the original pre-RGB clown parade Cosmos, plus a few others i can't even recall, would have to check for names.. think there's a Lian Li in there as well?)

If anyone has an non-windowed FT02 in mint, but i mean proper mint condition to sell, you now know whom to contact i guess.. ^^

* Someone's bound to be wondering if i'm crazy; no, it's just that the fun i've had using some of these cases? I've never had with my current one. The roughly 3 grand total it cost me to get it ready (might be more in all honesty) precludes any notion of "fun" or "amusing" times. It's great, i love it, but it feels like my third kidney or something, lol, so no i've never had "fun" using it. Unlike that FT02, which i just couldn't wait to open up (say, for the next upgrade, or to switch/try something out). Hence yeah, i haven't thrown these away.


----------



## Ragsters

Aenra said:


> You sound like my type of person, in which case my condolences! Must be a story behind that, no way one "ends up" with FOUR pedestals! Even i'd shy away from such madness, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of the early ST and CM cases weren't just good, they were literally it; one didn't have to change unless one was asking for it. Unfortunately for me, by the time i really had the.. time for all this, said era had passed. Which is ironic, as i was already old when they came about ^^
> 
> Only one i managed to 'snatch' (at said later date) was an FT02, the pre-USB 3.0 version; loved that case. But GPUs kept getting longer, in the end i had to switch. Recently gave it away, nephew wanted it real bad
> Regretting it ever since, lol.. i even searched for it, but couldn't find a new one anywhere. Been too long.
> (i still have the FT04, the original pre-RGB clown parade Cosmos, plus a few others i can't even recall, would have to check for names.. think there's a Lian Li in there as well?)
> 
> If anyone has an non-windowed FT02 in mint, but i mean proper mint condition to sell, you now know whom to contact i guess.. ^^
> 
> * Someone's bound to be wondering if i'm crazy; no, it's just that the fun i've had using some of these cases? I've never had with my current one. The roughly 3 grand total it cost me to get it ready (might be more in all honesty) precludes any notion of "fun" or "amusing" times. It's great, i love it, but it feels like my third kidney or something, lol, so no i've never had "fun" using it. Unlike that FT02, which i just couldn't wait to open up (say, for the next upgrade, or to switch/try something out). Hence yeah, i haven't thrown these away.


Not sure if you have seen it yet but Silverstone is coming out with a successor to the FT lineup called Alta F1.


----------



## jsutter71

Seriously considering this option and dumping CL. Not very many mod options and appears to be limited to a single loop single pump but the quality looks good. I don’t plan on any new builds in the near future so maybe by then they will introduce something more flexible.


https://www.performance-pcs.com/singularity-computers-spectre-2-0-mid-tower-case-black.html


----------



## Aenra

Ragsters said:


> Not sure if you have seen it yet but Silverstone is coming out with a successor to the FT lineup called Alta F1


Thank you for taking the time Ragsters 

I've seen it, yeah.. but i don't like glass (real or plasticised), i don't like RGB, fluff or a number of other things so prevalent today, lol, so as you've probably guessed not really interested in that one; unfortunately.

Trends are trends and they need to make a living regardless, but my humble opinion is that they've lost the one thing that set them apart from the rest. Now many companies go through that, but the smart ones, they i) acknowledge said issue internally (read: are actively trying to remedy it), ii) re-iterate on their older/more successful designs until they're past the bump. What have they done? Nothing. Cheap RGB-filled low budget crap that all comes from literally one factory in China, minus the front. No one cared. And when they finally decide to do part ii) mentioned above (years after they should have, too late for most), what do they come up with? That abomination that was showcased in CES _two years prior_, which what a surprise, they eventually axed. Now this.. which uses the same tooling, but with a modified (and even more vulgar if that's possible) front exterior.. i'm not sure if most understand that we're talking about a 7-digit figure already, wasted. That's how expensive "experimenting" can be.

Dumb management, dumb decisions. Take the FT02 and you could re-introduce it, today, make it a killer sale, without needing any new tooling (if you don't know what tooling is, google tooling+steel); the few modifications required are already made _by them_ for newer cases_ they_ sell and/or can be made in bend presses. We're talking minimal cost, maximum profit, plus having a good product in your belt after years of buck all. That's all they needed. Woulda been cheap too, most folks cant afford crap like the F1. Or are in any case wise enough not to want to, lol.. Did they do that? Nope. Do they appear as caring to? Nope.
Dunno what's up with them, honestly.


----------



## Ragsters

Aenra said:


> Thank you for taking the time Ragsters
> 
> I've seen it, yeah.. but i don't like glass (real or plasticised), i don't like RGB, fluff or a number of other things so prevalent today, lol, so as you've probably guessed not really interested in that one; unfortunately.
> 
> Trends are trends and they need to make a living regardless, but my humble opinion is that they've lost the one thing that set them apart from the rest. Now many companies go through that, but the smart ones, they i) acknowledge said issue internally (read: are actively trying to remedy it), ii) re-iterate on their older/more successful designs until they're past the bump. What have they done? Nothing. Cheap RGB-filled low budget crap that all comes from literally one factory in China, minus the front. No one cared. And when they finally decide to do part ii) mentioned above (years after they should have, too late for most), what do they come up with? That abomination that was showcased in CES _two years prior_, which what a surprise, they eventually axed. Now this.. which uses the same tooling, but with a modified (and even more vulgar if that's possible) front exterior.. i'm not sure if most understand that we're talking about a 7-digit figure already, wasted. That's how expensive "experimenting" can be.
> 
> Dumb management, dumb decisions. Take the FT02 and you could re-introduce it, today, make it a killer sale, without needing any new tooling (if you don't know what tooling is, google tooling+steel); the few modifications required are already made _by them_ for newer cases_ they_ sell and/or can be made in bend presses. We're talking minimal cost, maximum profit, plus having a good product in your belt after years of buck all. That's all they needed. Woulda been cheap too, most folks cant afford crap like the F1. Or are in any case wise enough not to want to, lol.. Did they do that? Nope. Do they appear as caring to? Nope.
> Dunno what's up with them, honestly.


I don't think the glass or acrylic is set in stone. It could be aluminum for all we know.


----------



## Aenra

And then i'll have the reduced internal space to whine about.. trust me, what one wants/wanted the FT02 for and what one wants that F1 for? Different things altogether 

Incidentally, i enjoyed watching Steve Burke or whatever his name is playing with what's basically a TJ08-E with a new front cover, only being too clueless to know what he's holding; the Youtube's "expert", caught for the upteenth time, but who's counting! *yes, if you do air and fancy yourself knowledgeable, the TJ08-E is something that if you do not own? You at the very least know about. Or could have if you'd spent less time looking cutesy on camera i guess.
Yet another "air cooling expert" that lacks even the basics, yeah, shocking i know.. have had a number of things to say about "air cooling experts" very recently, lol, so i won't get started again ^^

Just trust me when i say the F1 targets an entirely different audience. Though again, i appreciate the pointer.


----------



## Ragsters

Aenra said:


> And then i'll have the reduced internal space to whine about.. trust me, what one wants/wanted the FT02 for and what one wants that F1 for? Different things altogether
> 
> Incidentally, i enjoyed watching Steve Burke or whatever his name is playing with what's basically a TJ08-E with a new front cover, only being too clueless to know what he's holding; the Youtube's "expert", caught for the upteenth time, but who's counting! *yes, if you do air and fancy yourself knowledgeable, the TJ08-E is something that if you do not own? You at the very least know about. Or could have if you'd spent less time looking cutesy on camera i guess.
> Yet another "air cooling expert" that lacks even the basics, yeah, shocking i know.. have had a number of things to say about "air cooling experts" very recently, lol, so i won't get started again ^^
> 
> Just trust me when i say the F1 targets an entirely different audience. Though again, i appreciate the pointer.


Gotcha. Just in case you were curious I came from the FT02, then the CaseLabs Sm8 and now an Ncase M1.


----------



## skupples

he's young, n only jumped int ~keplar (this becomes quite clear in the EVGA walk thru video. he mentions the 680 classy as possibly being the first classy he got to play with maybe, that combined with other keplar references = when he started paying attention)


----------



## Aenra

Ragsters said:


> Gotcha. Just in case you were curious I came from the FT02, then the CaseLabs Sm8 and now an Ncase M1.


Similar path..! FT02-04/inverted original Cosmos -> S8 + 2peds. No downgrading yet, lol, though i understand _that_ drive all too well 

(while i flirt with the idea often, tbh not my thing; for what i do, it just beats the purpose; now, a custom-made laptop? No battery, all componenets hand-picked and unlocked, thicker and heavier for a full OC but still all-in-one and portable? That would have been something, but not a possibility. Yet. Still as a secondary unit mind you, but a much needed one nonetheless. I can't exactly carry a 1.20meters tall behemoth with me! Growing soft, i know)



skupples said:


> he's young


I know. This isn't an old fart's "it all sucks" kind of thing; it's that him and other youngsters (to be frank i think of them as wetards, not youngsters) have succeeded -an accomplishment that, 100%- in attaining a position of real influence. And that's the problem, when clueless ego-centric youngsters (if not ego-centric, you don't choose being in front of the camera live every day, so dare not dispute that please) get to define what's good and bad, ie what will sell down the line or not.
That's why they annoy me; the more wetards that listen to _these_ specific wetards, the more the market reshapes itself to accommodate or appease them. And you end up in situations where logic has just left the building. It's not personality/psychologically factored; i don't even need ignore functions, i can do a mental ignoring just fine. This has tangible effects.

* Will also grant that i genuinely believe he means well, not all do. But.. that doesn't change anything, does it


----------



## jsutter71

I hate removing paint. My progress as of today of what’s completed and what’s left.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

I live in south arlington Texas. I'm trying to do local pickup only for now, but might change my mind especially if someone offers up some caselabs parts for a TX10/s3. Here are some pics. Gunmetal with a little scratch on the back, but the XL window is mint with no scratches with a 480 rad side mount (ventilated front panels missing 1 5.25 vent on top.) Unmodified


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> I live in south arlington Texas. I'm trying to do local pickup only for now, but might change my mind especially if someone offers up some caselabs parts for a TX10/s3. Here are some pics. Gunmetal with a little scratch on the back, but the XL window is mint with no scratches with a 480 rad ventilated front (missing 1 5.25 vent on top.) Unmodified




If selling I’d love to grab the 480 rad for the front bay.

What parts you looking for? Don’t have a TX10/S3 but have some spare TH10/M8 parts including a M8 too and pedestal


----------



## Aenra

Speaking of money!

Text receipt on the cell yesterday, 124 euro. It isn't the day for the super, the butcher or the dry cleaning, no one's name/birthday coming up, so no present buying either, am kinda wondering. More so as i think i've seen this number before.
Oldfartitis kicks in, so as we all, i forget about it, lol
Today i'm tidying up the kitchen because thank the Lord i'm the one doing the cooking round here (saves me the emergency hospital trips, most economical all in all) and i see a paper receipt on the kitchen bench, 124 euro alright.
Hairdresser's.

What the fluck are they doing in there, and why am i paying for this, lol


----------



## jsutter71

Michaelxdrift said:


> I live in south arlington Texas. I'm trying to do local pickup only for now, but might change my mind especially if someone offers up some caselabs parts for a TX10/s3. Here are some pics. Gunmetal with a little scratch on the back, but the XL window is mint with no scratches with a 480 rad ventilated front (missing 1 5.25 vent on top.) Unmodified


PM sent


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Shawnb99 said:


> Michaelxdrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in south arlington Texas. I'm trying to do local pickup only for now, but might change my mind especially if someone offers up some caselabs parts for a TX10/s3. Here are some pics. Gunmetal with a little scratch on the back, but the XL window is mint with no scratches with a 480 rad ventilated front (missing 1 5.25 vent on top.) Unmodified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If selling Iâ€™️d love to grab the 480 rad for the front bay.
> 
> What parts you looking for? Donâ€™️t have a TX10/S3 but have some spare TH10/M8 parts including a M8 too and pedestal
Click to expand...

 I apologize that was a mistype. I was trying to say the front was ventilated with a side 480. Front 480 flex does not exist correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shawnb99

No worries. Anytime a flex rad mount is mentioned everyone goes a little crazy trying to jump on it. 
I don’t think there was a 480 flex mount but with no Caselabs anymore it’s hard to keep track of what they had or didn’t have.


----------



## Biggu

Ovrclck said:


> I saw that one. If I can't find an s3 or s5. This will be my next case.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I dont know if you are still looking but ive got a S3 im looking to get out of my storage closet.


----------



## skupples

for front 480 >> i use 2x 120.1s on either end of the radiator. 

though I did have a 120.3 flex at one point. surprised there wasn't a 120.4


----------



## Ovrclck

Biggu said:


> I dont know if you are still looking but ive got a S3 im looking to get out of my storage closet.


Thanks man but i found an s5 already. Appreciate it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D-S-J

A 480 flex bay fan/radiator mount exists. The 2 black ones I own for my THW10 have the part#, MAC-161.

One 480 flex mount is still factory sealed. Even though it's been unused since purchasing it in 2016. I don't plan to sell the flex mount by itself. Nothing more frustrating than buying something to only hunt down parts or accessories that may or may not exist. It's either sell the whole THW10 with all included accessories or nothing. I love my THW10, only thing I missed out on was the USB-C module. Didn't know it existed until CaseLabs already went out of business.


----------



## jsutter71

And bestcases.eu hasn’t run out of parts yet. FYI. Their shipping charges a flat rate upfront with DHL and after they ship they refund the difference for the actual cost. I’ve bought from them 3 times now and it was always like that.

https://www.bestcases.eu/case-labs?limit=100


----------



## jsutter71

I can’t remember if it was EK or Aquacomputer, but I remember having an issue with something a bought so I emailed their support, and after I provided a couple pics and proof of purchase they sent a new replacement direct from Slovenia to my home in Texas in 2 days. They not only paid for shipping but included a prepaid box to return the defective part after I received it’s replacement. It’s rare but I received similar experiences with EVGA, Samsung with a 55” TV and Asus when they replaced my workstation motherboard with a brand new board. When Samsung replaced my TV I had just left for Iraq, and they not only upgraded the replacement, but packed up the old model which was wall mounted, and remounted the new one so my ex wife didn’t have to lift a finger. This was also when I lived in military housing at Fort Bragg. At the time I was so worried that my ex wife was going to be left dealing with everything so I shared those concerns with their customer care and they assured me that they would handle everything. If only Caselabs had the same business ethics I bet they would have survived.


----------



## jsutter71

Oh I forgot to add G-Skill to that list. Impeccable customer service when I had to RMA a failed dimm.


----------



## Ovrclck

Those who are running s5 with rad top mount with ext top. What's the thickest rad I can use? I don't think I can re-use my 80mm monsta? lol


----------



## Aenra

jsutter71 said:


> If only Caselabs had the same business ethics I bet they would have survived


- We have a very similar military experience, so i shouldn't need to tell you to keep your emotions in check; in non-personal matters anyway 
- And they did to be honest; delays or mistakes with parts/shipping they had, like most; but they also had the integrity to help you (as they should have) when these took place; had missing parts myself, one of them an actual chunk of the case, they didn't even request anything of me, took my word and shipped it literally half way 'cross the world, expedited, no charge. And perusing this thread, you'll notice i'm not the only one having had this level of service.

(if it really was ethics that killed them, it was actually the other way round, they needed less of them ^^ And only in part, as there were other factors they lacked in, but let's not get into _that_ again)



Ovrclck said:


> Those who are running s5 with rad top mount with ext top. What's the thickest rad I can use? I don't think I can re-use my 80mm monsta? lol


Monstas were never anything special, they were just -fortunately for Alphacool/Phobia- released at a time when few folks knew better 
Hardware Labs' Nemesis GTR is your answer, assuming you need it. If you won't be running your fans past 2400ish RPM, get Corsair's new radiators as below that threshold, your delta should be identical. Said Corsair units are actually Hardware Labs OEM units, albeit with a slightly lesser fin density; slight enough that below that RPM range the difference isn't discernible. And they're cheaper.
(no, i didn't forget EK and their 60 rads; no, you really shouldn't even consider them)


----------



## Ovrclck

Aenra said:


> Monstas were never anything special.. they were just -fortunately for Alphacool/Phobia- released at a time when few folks knew better
> Hardware Labs' Nemesis GTR is your answer, assuming you need it. If you won't be running your fans past 2400ish RPM, get Corsair's new radiators as below that threshold
> (no, i didn't forget EK and their 60 rads; no, you really shouldn't even consider them)



I thought overkill = better?  
I usually don't ever run my fans passed 1500 RPM.

I haven't shopped for gear since 2014 so I'm starting over as a newborn.


----------



## Shawnb99

Just found an online manual for the Magnum line of cases if anyone’s interested 


https://nick-black.com/tabpower/MAGNUM Case Owner's Manual.pdf

There was a 480 flex bay mount

I want a 120.9 mount for my TH10 now.


----------



## Shawnb99

jsutter71 said:


> And bestcases.eu hasn’t run out of parts yet. FYI. Their shipping charges a flat rate upfront with DHL and after they ship they refund the difference for the actual cost. I’ve bought from them 3 times now and it was always like that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestcases.eu/case-labs?limit=100




Prices are a bit expensive.

120.3 flex bay mount comes to $96 CDN plus shipping. Damn

I wonder if I can use 2x 140.2 flex bay mounts to make one 140.4 mount? Likely not but one can dream


----------



## shiokarai

it's back:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184150492178?ul_noapp=true


So seems no-one really wanted to pay such an absurd amount of money for it and it's relisted but with more "sane" price? Anyhow nobody bought it yet lol $1350 still an absurd price imo.


----------



## Shawnb99

shiokarai said:


> it's back:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184150492178?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So seems no-one really wanted to pay such an absurd amount of money for it and it's relisted but with more "sane" price? Anyhow nobody bought it yet lol $1350 still an absurd price imo.




A savings of a whole $250 how generous.


----------



## skupples

essentially cost of shipping.

seems like the owner of this black th10 would stroll thru these parts every now end then.



Shawnb99 said:


> Prices are a bit expensive.
> 
> 120.3 flex bay mount comes to $96 CDN plus shipping. Damn
> 
> I wonder if I can use 2x 140.2 flex bay mounts to make one 140.4 mount? Likely not but one can dream


easier to use 2x 120.1s or 140.1s.

the only "issue" is the 2x internal fans sit 2mm deeper than the fans on the flex.

or just use the x3 n have it be asym, no one will notice that either, BUT the issue then is the 4th fan won't fit due to the lip, unless yo take a hack saw or dremmel to it.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> essentially cost of shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> seems like the owner of this black th10 would stroll thru these parts every now end then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easier to use 2x 120.1s or 140.1s.
> 
> 
> 
> the only "issue" is the 2x internal fans sit 2mm deeper than the fans on the flex.
> 
> 
> 
> or just use the x3 n have it be asym, no one will notice that either, BUT the issue then is the 4th fan won't fit due to the lip, unless yo take a hack saw or dremmel to it.




It’s not any cheaper using the smaller mounts, at least not from bestcases. 

I’ll do without till I can find one somewhere else.

Next part I’m looking for is the dual reservoir mount for the TH10. That and the 120.9 drop in mount for the top. I expect that would be impossible to find.

It’s interesting the manual doesn’t show the 150mm extended top and that the pedestal are shown with covers for the 140mm mounts I never received that when I got my pedestal for my M8 but then again it was the last one they had so not surprised it didn’t have those. 

Don’t remember ventilated PSU covers either but then never looked since I wouldn’t of used them.


----------



## skupples

oh, right you're buying - if so, then get a 3x n cut out the end so the 4th fan fits.

i wish someone made a 120.6 radiator, that would look epic in the front out my case.

yep, my 4x PSU covers are all solid au.


----------



## jsutter71

Shawnb99 said:


> Prices are a bit expensive.
> 
> 120.3 flex bay mount comes to $96 CDN plus shipping. Damn
> 
> I wonder if I can use 2x 140.2 flex bay mounts to make one 140.4 mount? Likely not but one can dream


Expensive, but based on supply it’s probably the only retailer left with any stock. Also, everything they sell in Europe cost more.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

The tax for Texas buying from eBay is 8% (not sure if this is standard for all 50.) Shipping to here shows 73.37. If my maths are correct, I would be paying $1537.14 for that sma8 (I'm not gonna buy it.) I could only imagine how much others have to pay...


----------



## jsutter71

shiokarai said:


> it's back:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184150492178?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> So seems no-one really wanted to pay such an absurd amount of money for it and it's relisted but with more "sane" price? Anyhow nobody bought it yet lol $1350 still an absurd price imo.


The primary difference is between it and the non A version is the luminous panel and the tempered glass. I like the thought of the tempered glass door but for the front not because you cut off airflow to the mid chamber and can’t mount a rad. I think CL should have built an STH10-A instead. I mean the SMA8 is already a large case but the A version is more about aesthetics then practicality. If they made an A version of the STH10 it could have kept the aesthetics without compromising practicality with the upper chamber. I didn’t see if the one on ebay has the upgraded bottom plate for the light strips. Wasn’t in the description.


----------



## Shawnb99

jsutter71 said:


> Expensive, but based on supply it’s probably the only retailer left with any stock. Also, everything they sell in Europe cost more.




Yeah true. Being the only retailer with stock does mean a premium. I don’t really need the flex mount that badly so I’ll pass for now. 

Plus debating adding a distro plate to my build next to the MB so not sure if if even have room for a radiator in the flex bay anyways. Was just a dream more then anything.


----------



## Aenra

Ovrclck said:


> I thought overkill = better?
> I usually don't ever run my fans passed 1500 RPM.
> 
> I haven't shopped for gear since 2014 so I'm starting over as a newborn.


I didn't know if you were being literal or not; well, still not sure, but don't mind replying either way.
Which also leads me to _why_ i replied the way i did; you're neither first nor last to ask for "thickest" or "best performing" rads/fans, when in reality your idea of max RPM revolves -pun!- around the 1ish K mark, lol
Which is kinda dumb, but.. 

Now if 1500RPM is the highest you're looking at, "thickest" rad isn't just unnecessary, it's in fact detrimental. You need a low RPM optimised rad and they don't come "thick", they usually don't even come average.
Am also unable to advise you further on those. I pay for performance, read: function, not "sensitivities" or "form". Low-rpm rads aren't performance-focused, they're noise-focused. Pay more, get more (rads), eventually get to where i am with a single rad; not my thing. You'd need someone with "sensitivities" for advise on those. 
* and apologies for wasting your time, but i only proceeded to advise you due to your original comment (have had Phobias, need newest and thickest)


----------



## Ovrclck

Aenra said:


> I didn't know if you were being literal or not; well, still not sure, but don't mind replying either way.
> Which also leads me to _why_ i replied the way i did; you're neither first nor last to ask for "thickest" or "best performing" rads/fans, when in reality your idea of max RPM revolves -pun!- around the 1ish K mark, lol
> Which is kinda dumb, but..
> 
> Now if 1500RPM is the highest you're looking at, "thickest" rad isn't just unnecessary, it's in fact detrimental. You need a low RPM optimised rad and they don't come "thick", they usually don't even come average.
> Am also unable to advise you further on those. I pay for performance, read: function, not "sensitivities" or "form". Low-rpm rads aren't performance-focused, they're noise-focused. Pay more, get more (rads), eventually get to where i am with a single rad; not my thing. You'd need someone with "sensitivities" for advise on those.
> * and apologies for wasting your time, but i only proceeded to advise you due to your original comment (have had Phobias, need newest and thickest)


All good my friend. Apologies not needed 

I do crank my ap-15s to max when testing overclocks or anything that requires it. Have never been opposed. What I dislike is having to run everything max 24/7. I think I've narrowed down my search to a couple 45mm rad Hardware Labs variants. Corsair XR7 being one of them.


----------



## skupples

^^ i'm so used to the hum of ~40 AP15s that I wake up every night when my system goes to sleep. (yes, I sleep in the same room as my PC at the moment. Priorities, mortgage/rent is obscenely low on the list, so i'm living at home again)

it probably sounds like i'm in a server room thru my mic.


----------



## Ovrclck

Ahh yes, that distinctive sweet sweet music from the ap-15. I thought I was boss with 17, nope lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone got a spare dual reservoir mount for the TH10 series of cases?

Looking for one of these as well now


----------



## jsutter71

Anyone here have tempered glass for their magnum XXL side windows? I want to shed the acrylic. If you do can you provide details pertaining to the thickness of the glass, measurements, and retaining screws. Do the stock tempered glass doors from the SMA8-A use the same nuts as the acrylic windows to secure the glass to the frame or a different fastener? Also Pics would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## skupples

=( nah, I replaced my stock window with an etched cast acrylic.


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> =( nah, I replaced my stock window with an etched cast acrylic.


My problem with acrylic is DUST. I might as well be back in Iraq when it comes to dust in South Texas. I went so far as to put an air purifier a few feet from my system and even that didn’t help. My OCD tendencies make it an obsession. I also have carpeted floors which I have slowly been replacing with wood but my house is big, 5 bedrooms 2800sf and it’s a process.


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> Anyone here have tempered glass for their magnum XXL side windows? I want to shed the acrylic. If you do can you provide details pertaining to the thickness of the glass, measurements, and retaining screws. Do the stock tempered glass doors from the SMA8-A use the same nuts as the acrylic windows to secure the glass to the frame or a different fastener? Also Pics would be helpful. Thanks.


I added tempered glass windows to my THW10, and did a post on my build log on how I did it here

*Modding the Doors with Tempered Glass Windows and Sound Insulation*

Let me know if you have any more questions.

.


----------



## Shawnb99

What were the difference between the TH10A and the THW10. I see the THW10 has Flex bays on both sides, was that the only major change?
NM I see it has radiator mounts in the bottom instead of the fan holes of the TH10A. I like that option much better. Also see it had option for 560's up top instead of the 480's


----------



## DarthBaggins

skupples said:


> ^^ i'm so used to the hum of ~40 AP15s that I wake up every night when my system goes to sleep. (yes, I sleep in the same room as my PC at the moment. Priorities, mortgage/rent is obscenely low on the list, so i'm living at home again)
> 
> it probably sounds like i'm in a server room thru my mic.


After running 8 PWM Delta 120's in a rig for a year + running [email protected], every other fan is near silent to me lol.


----------



## jsutter71

OK... I need to come clean about this and I have no excuses other then saving myself $150 and a 3 hour drive. I owe Michaelxdrift a HUGE apology. I told him that I would purchase his SMA8 and I backed out of that commitment. He even agreed of dropping his asking price by $100. My reason for backing out was because someone posted another SMA8 on ebay in similar condition which they listed for $650+ $38 shipping. That was to good a deal to pass up but also meant going back on my word. I sent Michael a PM and he took it like a gentleman. I like to think that the CL community, though shrinking are people who understand and appreciate excellence. That also applies to character so I felt it was important to take responsibility for my actions and at the same time say I am sorry to my fellow Texan.


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> *What were the difference between the TH10A and the THW10.* I see the THW10 has Flex bays on both sides, was that the only major change?
> NM I see it has radiator mounts in the bottom instead of the fan holes of the TH10A. I like that option much better. Also see it had option for 560's up top instead of the 480's


The THW10 is a wider case to enable flex bays on the back side too. Also accommodates 560s rads top and bottom.

I think there were a few other changes from the TH10A but can't remember now what they were.


----------



## Shawnb99

Oh didn't know it was wider as well. Much improved over the the TH10A then


----------



## ruffhi

3 pedestals pic ...


Spoiler






jsutter71 said:


> Not to overstep but i just took a screenshot of his system






One good aspect ... you can reach the power button without bending down!


----------



## Ragsters

Aenra said:


> Similar path..! FT02-04/inverted original Cosmos -> S8 + 2peds. No downgrading yet, lol, though i understand _that_ drive all too well


Just wanted to mention that before the ft02 I had a original cosmos too. So very similar path.


----------



## Byron Elliott

jsutter71 said:


> shiokarai said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's back:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184150492178?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> So seems no-one really wanted to pay such an absurd amount of money for it and it's relisted but with more "sane" price? Anyhow nobody bought it yet lol $1350 still an absurd price imo.
> 
> 
> 
> The primary difference is between it and the non A version is the luminous panel and the tempered glass. I like the thought of the tempered glass door but for the front not because you cut off airflow to the mid chamber and canâ€™️t mount a rad. I think CL should have built an STH10-A instead. I mean the SMA8 is already a large case but the A version is more about aesthetics then practicality. If they made an A version of the STH10 it could have kept the aesthetics without compromising practicality with the upper chamber. I didnâ€™️t see if the one on ebay has the upgraded bottom plate for the light strips. Wasnâ€™️t in the description.
Click to expand...

 I always thought about that. I have a sth10 but not loving it as I did the sma8-a I had. Hoping to find it a home soon


----------



## Dagamus NM

Barefooter said:


> I added tempered glass windows to my THW10, and did a post on my build log on how I did it here
> 
> *Modding the Doors with Tempered Glass Windows and Sound Insulation*
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> .


That is a pretty good idea. One of the most annoying things about these cases is the acrylic windows. Tempered glass would be much better. Did it add a lot of weight to the case?


----------



## Barefooter

Dagamus NM said:


> That is a pretty good idea. One of the most annoying things about these cases is the acrylic windows. Tempered glass would be much better. Did it add a lot of weight to the case?


The tempered glass is a little heavier than acrylic... but that build weighs so much anyway that it doesn't really make much of a difference. Thanks for the Rep :thumb:

.


----------



## Byron Elliott

Where can you find the clips to hold the glass? Might do that to my sth10 if i cant sell it


----------



## jsutter71

So their are still some deals to be found. Bought on ebay for $650 + $38 shipping.


----------



## skupples

Wooooowwwwwwzzzzaaa

Nice find 🙂

That looks like it’s barely been worked in. Too clean!


----------



## Ovrclck

wow that's super clean! Love the all-white look.


----------



## jsutter71

And the seller was on it. He had it disassembled and shipped the day after purchase. I think it was all about timing because I check ebay almost daily for Caselabs postings. I was in total disbelief over his buy it now price and he obviously wasn’t looking for any profit. He lives in Vero beach Florida and from the looks of it is wealthy. The case is absolutely beautiful and aside from adding a luminous panel, tempered glass, and possibly a couple pass throughs for tubing will not make any changes. I have some beautiful 16 awg silver wire that I’ll use when I make the cables.


----------



## skupples

Yep Quick and clean flip Everyone wins


----------



## Byron Elliott

I may have to lower the sth10 to move it faster i suppose


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> And the seller was on it. He had it disassembled and shipped the day after purchase. I think it was all about timing because I check ebay almost daily for Caselabs postings. I was in total disbelief over his buy it now price and he obviously wasn’t looking for any profit. He lives in Vero beach Florida and from the looks of it is wealthy. The case is absolutely beautiful and aside from adding a luminous panel, tempered glass, and possibly a couple pass throughs for tubing will not make any changes. I have some beautiful 16 awg silver wire that I’ll use when I make the cables.


Got a part no. for that wire? Interested in its specs.


----------



## Ovrclck

S5 with extended top should be here tomorrow. Any clearance issues running a 60mm rad on top with push only?


----------



## Aspelta

Aspelta said:


> Which one is original CL part?
> View attachment 280586
> 
> View attachment 280588
> 
> BR
> Aspelta


It's been a long time since last update.
In short. We managed to overcome majority of technical problems and are more or less ready to start.
We still need some fine tuning on color, but we have reached the point to ask you - community.
On the pictures you can see original 4x120 from CL and our production of 4x140 to compare colors.

Would you be interested in side radiators mounts 4x120 and 4x140 for SMA-8 ?

Will be very open here. 
We are close to finalize entire SMA-8, but we would like to know if there is still the interest at least in spare parts, if not in whole case.


Regards
Aspela


----------



## skupples

epic - 

it would be awesome to see someone crank out CL like units. Like, the 3 most popular of all time units or something. 

but who is we? singularity?


----------



## IT Diva

Aspelta said:


> It's been a long time since last update.
> In short. We managed to overcome majority of technical problems and are more or less ready to start.
> We still need some fine tuning on color, but we have reached the point to ask you - community.
> On the pictures you can see original 4x120 from CL and our production of 4x140 to compare colors.
> 
> Would you be interested in side radiators mounts 4x120 and 4x140 for SMA-8 ?
> 
> Will be very open here.
> We are close to finalize entire SMA-8, but we would like to know if there is still the interest at least in spare parts, if not in whole case.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Aspela


 


If you don't add the 2 relief areas for the rads with ports on both sides, nobody's gonna want them.


I'd suggest making sure a HW Labs and Alphacool rads fit properly with the port caps installed.


----------



## 414347

IT Diva said:


> If you don't add the 2 relief areas for the rads with ports on both sides, nobody's gonna want them.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest making sure a HW Labs and Alphacool rads fit properly with the port caps installed.


----------



## 414347

Aspelta said:


> It's been a long time since last update.
> In short. We managed to overcome majority of technical problems and are more or less ready to start.
> We still need some fine tuning on color, but we have reached the point to ask you - community.
> On the pictures you can see original 4x120 from CL and our production of 4x140 to compare colors.
> 
> Would you be interested in side radiators mounts 4x120 and 4x140 for SMA-8 ?
> 
> Will be very open here.
> We are close to finalize entire SMA-8, but we would like to know if there is still the interest at least in spare parts, if not in whole case.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Aspela


Spare parts I'm sure will sell like a hot cakes


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> but who is we? singularity?


----------



## Aspelta

IT Diva said:


> If you don't add the 2 relief areas for the rads with ports on both sides, nobody's gonna want them.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest making sure a HW Labs and Alphacool rads fit properly with the port caps installed.




Thank you for the feedback 
To be honest, I am puzzled here.
As I have mentioned 4x120 is original CL side mount while 4x140 is 1:1 copy from original part.

Can you please mark on the picture what kind of “relief” you are referring to?

Thank you in advance for the answer.

And answering to other questions.
No we are not Singularity Computers .
We are a small team of CL enthusiasts still “crying” because of their bankruptcy.

Regards 
Aspelta


----------



## skupples

in the comparison photos, where the S/5 is, one has indents, one doesn't. 

those indents exist so you can mount your radiator either way in the rack. Otherwise, they aren't omnidirectional. I had to take my dremmel to my original CL side plate that doesn't have em.


----------



## Aspelta

skupples said:


> in the comparison photos, where the S/5 is, one has indents, one doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> those indents exist so you can mount your radiator either way in the rack. Otherwise, they aren't omnidirectional. I had to take my dremmel to my original CL side plate that doesn't have em.




Super!
Many thanks. We will update it accordingly 
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspelta

Aspelta said:


> Super!
> Many thanks. We will update it accordingly
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




Just noticed, our production- 140x4 is OK
Original CL part is missing it 
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

but will they fit in STH10?


----------



## Aspelta

skupples said:


> but will they fit in STH10?




If original one fits then yes


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnb99

Aspelta said:


> If original one fits then yes
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


what about a TH10?

next parts to make are flex bay radiator mounts, flex and non flex bay fan mounts.


----------



## Aenra

- "enthusiast" 
- intent on "finalising" 
- lacks basic comprehension re: rad mounts. Which i'd assume he's also very "intent" on selling, said lack of basic understanding notwithstanding.

The wonders of this Free(tm) World never cease.

* I know, too cynical; am i wrong though? 
** if i were among those interested, i'd be taking a closer look at those mounting holes, bit of a difference there as well.
** i'd also be enquiring as to whether they can do triple bends, which the original had, but theirs doesn't; in that too there was meaning. As practical a one as the mounting spacing mentioned above.


----------



## Aspelta

Aenra said:


> - "enthusiast"
> - intent on "finalising"
> - lacks basic comprehension re: rad mounts. Which i'd assume he's also very "intent" on selling, said lack of basic understanding notwithstanding.
> 
> The wonders of this Free(tm) World never cease.
> 
> * I know, too cynical; am i wrong though?
> ** if i were among those interested, i'd be taking a closer look at those mounting holes, bit of a difference there as well.
> ** i'd also be enquiring as to whether they can do triple bends, which the original had, but theirs doesn't; in that too there was meaning. As practical a one as the mounting spacing mentioned above.




Thank you for your valuable comment.
However, would like to point out that all your comments are related (I assume) to 120x4 mount which is original CL part.
Regards 
Aspelta 



sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Shawnb99 said:


> what about a TH10?
> 
> next parts to make are flex bay radiator mounts, flex and non flex bay fan mounts.


quoted for truth.

Rigging radiators for non-flex bay purposes is quite easy. (erector set 4 hole pieces work great)

Rigging stuff in flex? nigh impossible.

also, there's a reason why CL includes 5mm if slip space on their mounting holes on later revisions. Why? Because too many of us were tired of filing them out, so they finally made em slightly bigger. not following suit, would once again result in people having to make modifications.


----------



## IT Diva

skupples said:


> quoted for truth.
> 
> Rigging radiators for non-flex bay purposes is quite easy. (erector set 4 hole pieces work great)
> 
> Rigging stuff in flex? nigh impossible.
> 
> also, there's a reason why CL includes 5mm if slip space on their mounting holes on later revisions. Why? Because too many of us were tired of filing them out, so they finally made em slightly bigger. not following suit, would once again result in people having to make modifications.








Good catch . . . . Yea, I didn't even notice that . . . .


Gotta slot the mounting holes, too much slight variation in manufacturing tolerances from rad to rad, brand to brand.


----------



## Aenra

Aspelta said:


> all your comments are related (I assume) to 120x4 mount


Am an idiot, ignore me 
Next time, magnifying glasses... 

Just state the alloy used and the thickness please, so folks can know if it can take the weight.

Otherwise, looks good so far.

-- and sincere apologies, my fault 101%, i was commenting on something i wasn't seeing right, even though i thought i was :S --


----------



## skupples

and not just horizontally 

someone else mentioned it too. i don't deserve any credit


----------



## Aenra

No no, i was wrong*, for what they did/aim it for, it looks proper; if it can take the weight, it's fine. 

As to flexbay mounts, depends on what they have available to them, the design isn't hard to recreate in software. Problem's the machinery, if you can't bend the piece to the exact φ at said exact intervals.. your only alternative is taking a solid block at a time and milling it down to the shape of a flexbay mount; that's.. rich people territory 

* have some sort of flu, feverish on and off; this has been an 'on' moment, my bad. Overheating really is bad for you, lol


----------



## skupples

they should take the weight with ease. Even if sub-par material, that design is far superior to the original ones many of us have, that're damn near simple stamps. i'm glad I at least refreshed those they faded away.


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> It's been a long time since last update.
> In short. We managed to overcome majority of technical problems and are more or less ready to start.
> We still need some fine tuning on color, but we have reached the point to ask you - community.
> On the pictures you can see original 4x120 from CL and our production of 4x140 to compare colors.
> 
> Would you be interested in side radiators mounts 4x120 and 4x140 for SMA-8 ?
> 
> Will be very open here.
> We are close to finalize entire SMA-8, but we would like to know if there is still the interest at least in spare parts, if not in whole case.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Aspela


I would kill for a new lower midplate for my STH10 which is the same as the mid plate for the SMA8. Yes absolutely spare parts are needed. In addition I just took measurements to replace my XXL acrylic window for tempered glass. If you start making parta for CL products then you will reap the benefits of filling a huge void that CL left behind.


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Got a part no. for that wire? Interested in its specs.


As requested.


----------



## jsutter71

My paint progress completed and uncomplicated with 3 pieces currently soaking.


----------



## jsutter71

Not sure how this will affect the integrity of the case but jb weld was not good enough to reattach the right arm of the plate. I tried aluminum brqzing rods with no success. In actuality the plate will be covered by a luminous panel but I still don’t like the idea of only one arm being attached. Supposedly singularity does CNC machining so I attempted to contact them in hopes of having them make a replacement. That was 2 weeks ago and I did not receive a response.


----------



## skupples

you're in Texas. you could likely drive to a machine shop capable of cloning for a price. no need to pay the aus tax. 

you've just gotta crack the phone book.


----------



## rolandos582

jsutter71 said:


> Aspelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since last update.
> In short. We managed to overcome majority of technical problems and are more or less ready to start.
> We still need some fine tuning on color, but we have reached the point to ask you - community.
> On the pictures you can see original 4x120 from CL and our production of 4x140 to compare colors.
> 
> Would you be interested in side radiators mounts 4x120 and 4x140 for SMA-8 ?
> 
> Will be very open here.
> We are close to finalize entire SMA-8, but we would like to know if there is still the interest at least in spare parts, if not in whole case.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Aspela
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for a new lower midplate for my STH10 which is the same as the mid plate for the SMA8. Yes absolutely spare parts are needed. In addition I just took measurements to replace my XXL acrylic window for tempered glass. If you start making parta for CL products then you will reap the benefits of filling a huge void that CL left behind.
Click to expand...

I second, new midplate would be sick. I redesigned my case and have some pass throughs which i cant get rid off.

New midplate pleaseee, XXL tempered class would be need too. Where are these spare parts made and shipped from?


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> As requested.


Thanks, but that's a pic of a label for heat shrink. Got any info for the silver wire itself, the conductive stuff?


----------



## Aspelta

jsutter71 said:


> I would kill for a new lower midplate for my STH10 which is the same as the mid plate for the SMA8. Yes absolutely spare parts are needed. In addition I just took measurements to replace my XXL acrylic window for tempered glass. If you start making parta for CL products then you will reap the benefits of filling a huge void that CL left behind.




Which one would be most popular one?











This is quick render just to visualise.
I know that the full version in the middle is missing a small cut out for fan.
But I am making and sending it from phone, so please forgive me this small mistake.

Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspelta

Aenra said:


> Just state the alloy used and the thickness please, so folks can know if it can take the weight.
> 
> Otherwise, looks good so far.
> 
> --



For this particular trial piece we used aluminium 2mm EN AW-1050A

Regards 
Aspelta 



sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

nvm

if I ever replaced my mid plate, it would definitely be for one without 120.1s. useless feature in an sth10.


----------



## Aspelta

With or without cutout for radiator in flex bay?


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

cut out? you mean the venting option on the flex bay covers?


----------



## Aspelta

No, second or third picture above.
The big cutout in the front of the mid plate allows to install radiator in the front - behind flex covers
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

ohhhh gochya. 

so i'm pretty sure CL made a blank to fill the cut out, for those not making use of the space. 
how I'd prefer it? cut out, as a 480 won't properly fit otherwise, unless it sits all the way at the top of the flex bay.


----------



## Aspelta

Thank you [emoji106]
Yes, they made a cover, but if you use it , it looks awful. Full version looks much more...... smooth.
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

I can agree there. I cut mine down, n screwed it from the bottom, so the bump is recessed, instead of sticking up.


----------



## smke

I am looking for two hdd cage with fan mount for the Caselabs Magnum TH10 must be complete the picture shows what i am looking for with all screws


----------



## Barefooter

smke said:


> I am looking for two hdd cage with fan mount for the Caselabs Magnum TH10 must be complete the picture shows what i am looking for with all screws


It may not be cheap but...

https://www.bestcases.eu/case-labs/...x-25mm-fan-mount-with-ventilated-grill?page=2


----------



## smke

Barefooter said:


> It may not be cheap but...
> 
> https://www.bestcases.eu/case-labs/...x-25mm-fan-mount-with-ventilated-grill?page=2


Those are not the ones i am looking for but thanks


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Thanks, but that's a pic of a label for heat shrink. Got any info for the silver wire itself, the conductive stuff?


https://www.performance-pcs.com/wire-management/electrical-wire/fep-teflon-silver-plated-copper-wire-cu-ag-16awg-mdy-fep16.html


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> Which one would be most popular one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quick render just to visualise.
> I know that the full version in the middle is missing a small cut out for fan.
> But I am making and sending it from phone, so please forgive me this small mistake.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO the 1st option because it’s the most versatile. But 3rd option would work for me just as well.


----------



## rolandos582

Aspelta said:


> jsutter71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for a new lower midplate for my STH10 which is the same as the mid plate for the SMA8. Yes absolutely spare parts are needed. In addition I just took measurements to replace my XXL acrylic window for tempered glass. If you start making parta for CL products then you will reap the benefits of filling a huge void that CL left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would be most popular one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quick render just to visualise.
> I know that the full version in the middle is missing a small cut out for fan.
> But I am making and sending it from phone, so please forgive me this small mistake.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

2nd option for sure, thats how CL made them on default and people can do their own cutting and pass throughs. How much would such a midplate go for?

Does anyone here have an SMA8 with 1 GPU? Nowadays no more SLI and wondering if it looks empty


----------



## Aspelta

rolandos582 said:


> 2nd option for sure, thats how CL made them on default and people can do their own cutting and pass throughs. How much would such a midplate go for?




Thank you for the feedback.
It was also my perception.
Now correct version









Regarding price we are still working on it.

Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnb99

What’s a reasonable price for an M8 top?

Looking to sell mine but no idea what price to charge

Original price was $114.95 plus shipping so not sure how much to charge for it now.


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> It was also my perception.
> Now correct version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding price we are still working on it.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Is their going to be just the 2nd option offered because that one would not allow a radiator without cutting which an older guy like me with hand tremors is less then ideal.


----------



## Aspelta

jsutter71 said:


> Is their going to be just the 2nd option offered because that one would not allow a radiator without cutting which an older guy like me with hand tremors is less then ideal.


This project is at "close to launch stage".
We are planning gradually to increase number of items and it's versions, as we gain awarness and let's be honest acceptance of the community.

That's why we would like to expand the choice in items portfolio rather than in it's variations at first.
At the end of the day YOU will decide what comes first, for example by sharing your opinions here, what we value a lot.

Only the "freaks" like you can help us to make a right choices 

regards
Aspelta


----------



## 414347

rolandos582 said:


> 2nd option for sure, thats how CL made them on default and people can do their own cutting and pass throughs. How much would such a midplate go for?
> 
> Does anyone here have an SMA8 with 1 GPU? Nowadays no more SLI and wondering if it looks empty


I still have brand new, in the org. box Mid-Plate for STH10 (black) with 3 120mm fan holes. I might be selling on kijiji, not decided yet if I do and haw much thou


----------



## rolandos582

NewUser16 said:


> rolandos582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd option for sure, thats how CL made them on default and people can do their own cutting and pass throughs. How much would such a midplate go for?
> 
> Does anyone here have an SMA8 with 1 GPU? Nowadays no more SLI and wondering if it looks empty
> 
> 
> 
> I still have brand new, in the org. box Mid-Plate for STH10 (black) with 3 120mm fan holes. I might be selling on kijiji, not decided yet if I do and haw much thou/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

I need a solid one, what do people even do with the fan holes. I dont have space to put fans.

Where are the parts shipped from Apelta?


----------



## 414347

I had this for few years now, got it directly from CL but never used it. I personally prefer with 3 holes. For one, If you running pas-though holes, you can use fan hole plates to drill holes and they can be replace, if not with org. I'm sure its not difficult to replicate these. Opposed to solid, once you drill hole....you stuck with it. Also, adding fans to cool your M/B and components! doesn't sound to bad, does it

Here is an example, none of the main case structure is touched, all holes are in removable plates which I have spares for all.


----------



## chibi

rolandos582 said:


> Does anyone here have an SMA8 with 1 GPU? Nowadays no more SLI and wondering if it looks empty



Here you go! :thumb:


----------



## Aenra

@*NewUser16* you really should get into the habbit of greying out your name or any other personal info from labels. As they say, once online, always online; and it can be a scary place sometimes, only takes one moron..
Friendly advice, by all means feel free to discard.


----------



## 414347

Aenra said:


> @*NewUser16* you really should get into the habbit of greying out your name or any other personal info from labels. As they say, once online, always online; and it can be a scary place sometimes, only takes one moron..
> Friendly advice, by all means feel free to discard.


Nahh.. I was fully aware of my identity on the label, you can't do anything with it so it doesn't matter. There are things and places that I take much higher priority in hiding behind the scenes but this isn't one of them. I sold so many items via OCN to # of people so I'm not worry, but I appreciate the advice


----------



## skupples

i did the same thing. tapped all my holes in the 120.1 blanks, res/pump floating.


----------



## rolandos582

chibi said:


> Here you go! :thumb:


Hmm not bad, probably will go for something similar. The bottom x8 slot is a PCIE SSD I assume?


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> i did the same thing. tapped all my holes in the 120.1 blanks, res/pump floating.


Yah, I figured, if I can use other ways to modify my case to suite the build plan, why damage main panels, that's why my STH10 looks like brand new


----------



## chibi

rolandos582 said:


> Hmm not bad, probably will go for something similar. The bottom x8 slot is a PCIE SSD I assume?


Can be anything you want really. I had a Sound Blaster ZXR in there.


----------



## Biggu

jsutter71 said:


> I would kill for a new lower midplate for my STH10 which is the same as the mid plate for the SMA8. Yes absolutely spare parts are needed. In addition I just took measurements to replace my XXL acrylic window for tempered glass. If you start making parta for CL products then you will reap the benefits of filling a huge void that CL left behind.


Ironically right before case labs mentioned they are closing doors I placed an order for all the items I modified in my SMA8 and Ive got a brand new in box mid plate however I plan to keep it since CL isnt around anymore.


----------



## jsutter71

*Tempered glass*

So I’ve been looking for the best way to swap out acrylic with tempered on my doors. The space between the standoffs are exactly 21”x 15” and the standoffs are 5mm. I’m thinking rubber washers under the glass and nylon screws to secure. The doors are very thin aluminum, 1mm. I didn’t realize how expensive tempered glass is and the cheapest I found is $55 with flat grind edges to prevent cuts.


----------



## jsutter71

So the SMA8 that I bought for the ridiculous low price of $650 arrived today. I think he used the original box from Caselabs and he packed it like a pro. I just finished unpacking and he had zero modifications. The icing on the cake is that it is immaculate. I couldn’t find ANY wear and tear and other then repackaging the case hardware looks completely unused.


----------



## rolandos582

jsutter71 said:


> So the SMA8 that I bought for the ridiculous low price of $650 arrived today. I think he used the original box from Caselabs and he packed it like a pro. I just finished unpacking and he had zero modifications. The icing on the cake is that it is immaculate. I couldnâ€™️t find ANY wear and tear and other then repackaging the case hardware looks completely unused.


Lucky mofo, grats on the purchase! 

Anyone in EU with a spare SMA8 black midplate? Prefer all solid


----------



## skupples

jsutter71 said:


> So I’ve been looking for the best way to swap out acrylic with tempered on my doors. The space between the standoffs are exactly 21”x 15” and the standoffs are 5mm. I’m thinking rubber washers under the glass and nylon screws to secure. The doors are very thin aluminum, 1mm. I didn’t realize how expensive tempered glass is and the cheapest I found is $55 with flat grind edges to prevent cuts.


there's a user here, LebestiaHumanaX... not sure if he's still active, but he used to be able to do all sorts of acrylic n glass stuff back in the day. he's who laser etched my window. really though, $55 doesn't seem bad at all. I probably tipped lebestia similar, for his time. 

and you sir, hit the caselabs lottery. truly. i'm quite impressed and happy for you!


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> So the SMA8 that I bought for the ridiculous low price of $650 arrived today. I think he used the original box from Caselabs and he packed it like a pro. I just finished unpacking and he had zero modifications. The icing on the cake is that it is immaculate. I couldn’t find ANY wear and tear and other then repackaging the case hardware looks completely unused.


Great find! I've got one in white myself that I'll be building in as the second half of The Manhattan Project (Nights in White Satin combined with Muffler Bearings).


----------



## smke

Does anyone do custom metal working with aluminum I need a razed plate for my case labs th10 mb side to the right of the mb if needed I can take picts to hold rwo EK-RES X3 250 with d5 pump combo


----------



## Aspelta

rolandos582 said:


> Where are the parts shipped from Apelta?



We will be shipping from Poland.
I know it might be logistics/cost issue regarding shipping costs.
Especially, when majority of people using CL cases are in US.
We try to get best deals with shipping companies.
Will update you on this shortly.

Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandos582

Aspelta said:


> rolandos582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the parts shipped from Apelta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be shipping from Poland.
> I know it might be logistics/cost issue regarding shipping costs.
> Especially, when majority of people using CL cases are in US.
> We try to get best deals with shipping companies.
> Will update you on this shortly.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Perfect for me, since im from EU and can save some time. Please update us on cost and availability when u can. Really want some parts.

Is ur intention to make a big profit or to get the parts out there as caselabs fans.


----------



## shiokarai

Aspelta said:


> Thank you
> Yes, they made a cover, but if you use it , it looks awful. Full version looks much more...... smooth.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely full version! Version with the cutout is just ugly. You want the rad cutout - make it yourself!


----------



## Aspelta

Just to close down this part of the discussion.
We decided to produce all three.
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBaggins

Aspelta said:


> Just to close down this part of the discussion.
> We decided to produce all three.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Now what other CL cases are you planning to produce possible parts for like what you're doing with these new ones?


----------



## jsutter71

smke said:


> Does anyone do custom metal working with aluminum I need a razed plate for my case labs th10 mb side to the right of the mb if needed I can take picts to hold rwo EK-RES X3 250 with d5 pump combo


I also intend on adding a dual res plate which I haven’t been able to find so I decided to make my own. Just a simple matter of buying a sheet of 2mm thick aluminum cut to size and drilling holes in the corner of the plate for standoffs which i’ll attach to the back mid plate by drilling 4 more holes to secure. On the res plate drill holes to match the mounting brackets for your reservoirs. Paint your new res plate to your specifications. Follow link for online metal shop or someplace local to you if you prefer. 

https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy/aluminum-sheet-plate


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> We will be shipping from Poland.
> I know it might be logistics/cost issue regarding shipping costs.
> Especially, when majority of people using CL cases are in US.
> We try to get best deals with shipping companies.
> Will update you on this shortly.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m located in Texas but have purchased from retailers in Europe on many occasions. Bestcases.eu, Aquacomputer, and EK to name a few. They typically used DHL for shipping. If You set up an Amazon.com seller account you could sell through them which for Amazon prime members offers the same shipping advantages no matter which country your located in. For example. I have purchased from Amazon Great Britain and as a prime member benefited from the same free shipping that I receive from Amazon United States. You could also sell through US retailers such as Performance PCS which a lot of European and Asian suppliers such as modDIY use.


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> Just to close down this part of the discussion.
> We decided to produce all three.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME!!! :thumb:


----------



## Aenra

DarthBaggins said:


> Now what other CL cases are you planning to produce possible parts for like what you're doing with these new ones?


Would also like to know that.

And while flexbay mounts -THE most sought out thing- are a long shot, there are simpler things you guys could do that are also in some demand; side radiator mounts for Mercuries for example, HDD cages (also easy to CnC, just not sure how you stand with punching machines) and covers; 120 covers, 240 covers, you name it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I wouldn't mind more accessories for my M8, mainly bay mounts for either fans and drives.


----------



## Aspelta

Another question to you- community.
The issue is material usage optimisation in order to reduce the waste.

For example power supply cover or fan hole cover are made out of 0,8mm thickness.
We have a lot of unused voids when making side radiator mounts which are made out of 2 mm.
Now the question. Would you see any problem if these items will be thicker?
In theory, they will be more rigid, and shouldn’t create any geometrical obstacles.
Just to show:









Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenra

Aspelta said:


> Would you see any problem if these items will be thicker?


Of course not, if anything, the only reason CL made these thinner (much to my chagrin as they weren't exactly "free" now were they) was to cut down on cost.
Go nuts i'd say.


----------



## jsutter71

Aenra said:


> Of course not, if anything, the only reason CL made these thinner (much to my chagrin as they weren't exactly "free" now were they) was to cut down on cost.
> Go nuts i'd say.


:thumb:


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> Another question to you- community.
> The issue is material usage optimisation in order to reduce the waste.
> 
> For example power supply cover or fan hole cover are made out of 0,8mm thickness.
> We have a lot of unused voids when making side radiator mounts which are made out of 2 mm.
> Now the question. Would you see any problem if these items will be thicker?
> In theory, they will be more rigid, and shouldn’t create any geometrical obstacles.
> Just to show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


On that topic side doors on the magnum are to thin IMO. 1mm, which is why I think they feel out of balance with the rest of the case. 2mm or even 1.5mm would be a huge improvement and also the standoffs which the acrylic side windows are mounted to are to short, 5mm which makes my planned upgrade to tempered glass more challenging. If those standoffs were a few mm longer the user could have the option to use thicker acrylic or glass. Just something to consider. Of course the OD would have to remain the same for spare part alternatives.


----------



## iamjanco

Not sure if it's worth mentioning, but I do know that Caselabs used self-clinching stainless steel flush nuts like *Pemserts* when they needed to add screw threads to some of their panels. Takes a press to seat them properly and can be done with a medium duty (or more, e.g., 2 ton and up) drill arbor press and some tight tolerance drilling. 

Just an fyi in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Aspelta

jsutter71 said:


> On that topic side doors on the magnum are to thin IMO. 1mm, which is why I think they feel out of balance with the rest of the case. 2mm or even 1.5mm would be a huge improvement and also the standoffs which the acrylic side windows are mounted to are to short, 5mm which makes my planned upgrade to tempered glass more challenging. If those standoffs were a few mm longer the user could have the option to use thicker acrylic or glass. Just something to consider. Of course the OD would have to remain the same for spare part alternatives.




This is exactly what we are planning 
Side doors are to thin .
However, it is not a simple thickness change.
That requires some fine tuning.
For example if you look on threads placement at the bends, there is not a lot of room.
Regards 
Aspelta


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspelta

iamjanco said:


> Not sure it's worth mentioning, but I do know that Caselabs used self-clinching stainless steel flush nuts like *Pemserts* when they they needed to add screw threads to some of their panels. Takes a press to seat them properly and can be done with a drill arbor press and some tight tolerance drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an fyi in case anyone's interested.




Look on the pictures 
By the way- these self-clinching threads are not stainless steel (at least in our opinion)
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamjanco

Aspelta said:


> Look on the pictures
> By the way- these self-clinching threads are not stainless steel (at least in our opinion)
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw those pix, that's why I mentioned what I did (it looks like they're protruding in your pix, but I could be wrong of course). Truly flush inserts matched to the thickness of the material wouldn't protrude. I've got a ~1,000 of different sizes here myself (Pemserts).


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> On that topic side doors on the magnum are to thin IMO. 1mm, which is why I think they feel out of balance with the rest of the case. 2mm or even 1.5mm would be a huge improvement and also the standoffs which the acrylic side windows are mounted to are to short, 5mm which makes my planned upgrade to tempered glass more challenging.* If those standoffs were a few mm longer the user could have the option to use thicker acrylic or glass.* Just something to consider. Of course the OD would have to remain the same for spare part alternatives.


As someone who has put tempered glass on these doors, the standoffs being longer would have made the job _much easier!_


----------



## jsutter71

Aspelta said:


> This is exactly what we are planning
> Side doors are to thin .
> However, it is not a simple thickness change.
> That requires some fine tuning.
> For example if you look on threads placement at the bends, there is not a lot of room.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Not sure if it's worth mentioning, but I do know that Caselabs used self-clinching stainless steel flush nuts like *Pemserts* when they they needed to add screw threads to some of their panels. Takes a press to seat them properly and can be done with a medium duty (or more, e.g., 2 ton and up) drill arbor press and some tight tolerance drilling.
> 
> Just an fyi in case anyone's interested.


The wealth of knowledge that I’ve learned from this forum is incredible. Just read the description from the link you provided and fascinated. So install the pemsert with mating screw and voila. Much better then tapping on thin metal.


----------



## Shawnb99

DarthBaggins said:


> I know I wouldn't mind more accessories for my M8, mainly bay mounts for either fans and drives.


Want a Pedestal with side 360 mounts? Just downsized my M8 and no longer using the pedestal. 

https://www.bestcases.eu/ has the Flex bay fan and drive bay mounts. Just a bit expensive


----------



## jsutter71

So I had these 2 holes in my mid plate that at one time were used for fill ports for my reservoir. First their was one then hardware was changed so the reservoir moved so the second hole was made. Problem was that they are 1” holes so to big for jb weld. After much thought I came up with a different solution. Cut a piece of aluminum to cover both holes and tap and die them into the mid plate. Use a Dremel to make the screws flush with the plate Then use jb weld to fill in the holes and sand.


----------



## SouthTech

Hi everyone

My name is Pawel and together with Aspelta we are trying to make some CL spare parts - as you can see in his previous post. Since I am responsible for technical side of the project I thought it will be good to support Aspelta with replying to some of your questions. 

Just a little introducton for start. We began talking about all of this almost one year from now. I run a small production buisness - Aspelta wanted some additional parts for his CL case but was unable to buy any, as CL is closed now. Because of that he got the idea to make the parts by himself and since he doesn't have any machines and tools, he was looking for a manufacturer. Long story short - through a common customer we began talking. Because I still needed (and I still need) to deal with my main orders & I'm more into milling and turning than sheet metal bending (but I make this kind of parts as well, just less than CNC machining) it took almost three months since I made first "prototype of prototype" (the 140 radiator mount, posted by Aspelta loooong time ago), in the meantime measuring and drawing the whole case in CAD. Then we were stuck for next few months because I was very busy AND I had some troubles with buying inch PEM inserts here in Poland. Finally I could find a dealer and buy them so we could go on with our project.

The first results you could see about week ago - the 140 radiator mount with PEMs & with paint on. Right now I am adjusting the dimensions of sheet metal unfold (I had about 0,5[mm]/0,019[in] of difference in longtitudal holes spacing) and painting process. I think in about two weeks we will have almost exact 1:1 functional copy of 120 and 140 radiator mounts. The only difference will be the thickness of sheet metal. Our mounts will be thicker by about 0,3[mm]/0,01[in]. I am - as you could see as well - trying to optimize the parts on the sheet so we don't have like 70% of waste. This is why we asked you about the thickness of the covers. 

We are also working on other parts right now: flex bay covers and midplate. There are some technical difficulties that we need to sort out so I can't tell you righ now which one will be next. Nevertheless when we master the bending process of midplate it actually won't be any problem for us to make custom version: with holes for radiators, without, with rectangular cutaway or without, with mix of these two and so on and so on. 

And last part of my kind of long post: some answers for your questions. Most of them were answered by Aspelta so I will just cover one, most recent topic: PEM insterts (so this one is addressed especially to iamjanco). In points, to make it transparent:
- I know that CL used PEM inserst, this is correct. To be 100% honest I don't remember right now if they are stainless steel or zinced. I will check it tomorrow. Our inserts are zinced because these are the ones I could get here faster.
- Inserts on 140 radiator mount and on exemplary covers were not mounted on press but due to different reasons: rad mount was bent in advance so there was no space for press and in case of covers I mounted them manually because press at that particular moment wasn't avalible and I just needed to make some pics for comparison. Eventually I would like all the inserts to be mounted on press.
- As to the protrude thing: do you mean the axial direction of insert or do you mean that there is a bit of material deformation on the edge of the part? (I marked in on the photo) If the first one - there is no protruding on the "back" of the pem instert (the sheet is smooth). If the second on - well, this is kind of physical thing. The instert is pounded into the material so it will push out some material (this is the same in the original CL parts), but I do agree that properly choosen insert and pressure can minimize it.











Anyway - if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. We will be happy to answer and I will be more than happy to talk about technical side of the parts and production.


----------



## rolandos582

The main question still remains and that's gonna be the price point. No matter how good the product is, if ur gonna ask €200 for a midplate. Only some people that really want it badly are gonna purchase it. 

Do you have any rough estimates atm?


----------



## skupples

and what does it cost to get to the US. Most of the market is untapped at this point, because our parts are listed at rape-face prices + shipped outta Australia.


----------



## SouthTech

Well, to be honest since we are still in the phase of developing (if I can call it that way) parts for our needs and testing them we haven't thought about this yet. 

When we get to the point where we actually have something that we know is perfect quality and proven working & compatible with existing CL cases then - I think - it would be a shame to waste an opportunity to share it with others by (for example) ridiculous prices. So in the long run we will have to adjust to demand anyway.

Therefore right now I won't give you any answer about estimated costs. Not because I don't like the question or avoid it on purpose but just because we don't know yet and I don't want to mislead anyone or make any false hopes. However, in the nearest future we plan to send some ready parts to people out there to get some feedback about what is good, what is bad, what could be improved etc.

Shipping costs are - on the other hand - a completely different matter. I made a quick research and for example sending a box with radiator mount to US would cost about $50 which is A LOT. And we are still looking for cheaper solution especially since - as I mentioned - we want to send some stuff.


----------



## Barefooter

SouthTech said:


> Well, to be honest since we are still in the phase of developing (if I can call it that way) parts for our needs and testing them we haven't thought about this yet.
> 
> *When we get to the point where we actually have something that we know is perfect quality and proven working & compatible with existing CL cases* then - I think - it would be a shame to waste an opportunity to share it with others by (for example) ridiculous prices. So in the long run we will have to adjust to demand anyway.
> 
> Therefore right now I won't give you any answer about estimated costs. Not because I don't like the question or avoid it on purpose but just because we don't know yet and I don't want to mislead anyone or make any false hopes. However, in the nearest future we plan to send some ready parts to people out there to get some feedback about what is good, what is bad, what could be improved etc.
> 
> Shipping costs are - on the other hand - a completely different matter. I made a quick research and for example sending a box with radiator mount to US would cost about $50 which is A LOT. And we are still looking for cheaper solution especially since - as I mentioned - we want to send some stuff.


I commend you on your efforts here :thumb:

Really looking forward to seeing you succeed in this project!

.


----------



## jsutter71

SouthTech said:


> Well, to be honest since we are still in the phase of developing (if I can call it that way) parts for our needs and testing them we haven't thought about this yet.
> 
> When we get to the point where we actually have something that we know is perfect quality and proven working & compatible with existing CL cases then - I think - it would be a shame to waste an opportunity to share it with others by (for example) ridiculous prices. So in the long run we will have to adjust to demand anyway.
> 
> Therefore right now I won't give you any answer about estimated costs. Not because I don't like the question or avoid it on purpose but just because we don't know yet and I don't want to mislead anyone or make any false hopes. However, in the nearest future we plan to send some ready parts to people out there to get some feedback about what is good, what is bad, what could be improved etc.
> 
> Shipping costs are - on the other hand - a completely different matter. I made a quick research and for example sending a box with radiator mount to US would cost about $50 which is A LOT. And we are still looking for cheaper solution especially since - as I mentioned - we want to send some stuff.


As a suggested earlier. Once you get settled you can sell through an American distributor such a Performance PCS or even Amazon.com. Performance PCS distributes for other European and Asian based companies such as Aquacomputer, EK, and modDIY just to name a few.


----------



## Aenra

SouthTech said:


> We are also working on other parts right now: flex bay covers


That would be awesome honestly.

Midplates and flat rad mounts anyone could do on their own.. flat(ish) is easy, was just a matter of cost (that one-off at the local -or not so local- CnC shop) and hassle; those in need have already come up with solutions.
Flexbays however? Now_ that_ gets complicated 

As to 'sampling', since you mentioned it. 
Am based in EU (close to you too, bit to the South) and barring the unforseen, spending a few minutes to try out your piece (in the stead of an original) isn't an issue for me. Keep me in mind, unless of course you've already found your volunteers.


----------



## SouthTech

jsutter71 said:


> As a suggested earlier. Once you get settled you can sell through an American distributor such a Performance PCS or even Amazon.com. Performance PCS distributes for other European and Asian based companies such as Aquacomputer, EK, and modDIY just to name a few.



I have read your post before and sure thing we will check this out - thank you! 

And for now and the nearest future I was thinking - maybe we try to find someone in the US who will be willing to recieve a package from us with a few pieces and maybe send them to other people there? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## skupples

SouthTech said:


> Well, to be honest since we are still in the phase of developing (if I can call it that way) parts for our needs and testing them we haven't thought about this yet.
> 
> When we get to the point where we actually have something that we know is perfect quality and proven working & compatible with existing CL cases then - I think - it would be a shame to waste an opportunity to share it with others by (for example) ridiculous prices. So in the long run we will have to adjust to demand anyway.
> 
> Therefore right now I won't give you any answer about estimated costs. Not because I don't like the question or avoid it on purpose but just because we don't know yet and I don't want to mislead anyone or make any false hopes. However, in the nearest future we plan to send some ready parts to people out there to get some feedback about what is good, what is bad, what could be improved etc.
> 
> Shipping costs are - on the other hand - a completely different matter. I made a quick research and for example sending a box with radiator mount to US would cost about $50 which is A LOT. And we are still looking for cheaper solution especially since - as I mentioned - we want to send some stuff.


then hopefully the EU and baller status american customers can get y'all going well enough to get your parts in someone's store.

aside from painting, it's pretty easy to get parts cloned at your local machine shop.


----------



## SouthTech

Aenra said:


> That would be awesome honestly.
> 
> Midplates and flat rad mounts anyone could do on their own.. flat(ish) is easy, was just a matter of cost (that one-off at the local -or not so local- CnC shop) and hassle; those in need have already come up with solutions.
> Flexbays however? Now_ that_ gets complicated
> 
> As to 'sampling', since you mentioned it.
> Am based in EU (close to you too, bit to the South) and barring the unforseen, spending a few minutes to try out your piece (in the stead of an original) isn't an issue for me. Keep me in mind, unless of course you've already found your volunteers.


Honestly? Looking from technological point of view the flex bay covers seem to be easier to made than midplate - for variety of reasons. But this is just my opinion based on looking how both parts are made. Only problems I can see for flex bay covers might be getting identical rubber spacers that are incluided & maybe adjusting sheet thickness and dimensions.

And as to the testing - we haven't found anyone yet because we haven't started looking. But I will keep you in mind for sure!


----------



## skupples

SouthTech said:


> Honestly? Looking from technological point of view the flex bay covers seem to be easier to made than midplate - for variety of reasons. But this is just my opinion based on looking how both parts are made. Only problems I can see for flex bay covers might be getting identical rubber spacers that are incluided & maybe adjusting sheet thickness and dimensions.
> 
> And as to the testing - we haven't found anyone yet because we haven't started looking. But I will keep you in mind for sure!


not sure if it made it to the OP (maybe my mentioning it will resummon it) we have a parts guide that'll link you to those kinda bits and pieces from bulk vendors. Most stuff not folded AU is from a gromet shop.


----------



## SouthTech

I think I know which document your are talking about. Is it "CaseLabs part numbers for community (...)"? If so - I have it.

But one thing is knowig what part you should use and another thing - buying it. At the beggining we wanted to buy some insterts, nuts, screws etc. from APEX Fasteners but it turned out that getting them from US in the minimum quantities required was very (and I mean VERY) expensive, so we ditched that plan for now.


----------



## skupples

might be able to trace PNs to more local retailers.


----------



## iamjanco

SouthTech said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Pawel and together with Aspelta we are trying to make some CL spare parts - as you can see in his previous post. Since I am responsible for technical side of the project I thought it will be good to support Aspelta with replying to some of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little introducton for start. We began talking about all of this almost one year from now. I run a small production buisness - Aspelta wanted some additional parts for his CL case but was unable to buy any, as CL is closed now. Because of that he got the idea to make the parts by himself and since he doesn't have any machines and tools, he was looking for a manufacturer. Long story short - through a common customer we began talking. Because I still needed (and I still need) to deal with my main orders & I'm more into milling and turning than sheet metal bending (but I make this kind of parts as well, just less than CNC machining) it took almost three months since I made first "prototype of prototype" (the 140 radiator mount, posted by Aspelta loooong time ago), in the meantime measuring and drawing the whole case in CAD. Then we were stuck for next few months because I was very busy AND I had some troubles with buying inch PEM inserts here in Poland. Finally I could find a dealer and buy them so we could go on with our project.
> 
> The first results you could see about week ago - the 140 radiator mount with PEMs & with paint on. Right now I am adjusting the dimensions of sheet metal unfold (I had about 0,5[mm]/0,019[in] of difference in longtitudal holes spacing) and painting process. I think in about two weeks we will have almost exact 1:1 functional copy of 120 and 140 radiator mounts. The only difference will be the thickness of sheet metal. Our mounts will be thicker by about 0,3[mm]/0,01[in]. I am - as you could see as well - trying to optimize the parts on the sheet so we don't have like 70% of waste. This is why we asked you about the thickness of the covers.
> 
> We are also working on other parts right now: flex bay covers and midplate. There are some technical difficulties that we need to sort out so I can't tell you righ now which one will be next. Nevertheless when we master the bending process of midplate it actually won't be any problem for us to make custom version: with holes for radiators, without, with rectangular cutaway or without, with mix of these two and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> And last part of my kind of long post: some answers for your questions. Most of them were answered by Aspelta so I will just cover one, most recent topic: PEM insterts (so this one is addressed especially to iamjanco). In points, to make it transparent:
> - I know that CL used PEM inserst, this is correct. To be 100% honest I don't remember right now if they are stainless steel or zinced. I will check it tomorrow. Our inserts are zinced because these are the ones I could get here faster.
> - Inserts on 140 radiator mount and on exemplary covers were not mounted on press but due to different reasons: rad mount was bent in advance so there was no space for press and in case of covers I mounted them manually because press at that particular moment wasn't avalible and I just needed to make some pics for comparison. Eventually I would like all the inserts to be mounted on press.
> - As to the protrude thing: do you mean the axial direction of insert or do you mean that there is a bit of material deformation on the edge of the part? (I marked in on the photo) If the first one - there is no protruding on the "back" of the pem instert (the sheet is smooth). If the second on - well, this is kind of physical thing. The instert is pounded into the material so it will push out some material (this is the same in the original CL parts), but I do agree that properly choosen insert and pressure can minimize it.
> 
> View attachment 325574
> 
> 
> Anyway - if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. We will be happy to answer and I will be more than happy to talk about technical side of the parts and production.



First, welcome to OCN! Always great to see folks like you and Aspelta contributing to not only the forum, but the effort itself 

Now for the response and questions you directed my way:

I certainly understand that you're prototyping at the moment, and that what you've been sharing may or may not be reflected in the final product. The fact that the two of you have been seeking out additional input from end users here is commendable though :thumb:

*My actual responses to your questions and additional info follow below, in blue:*

- I know that CL used PEM inserts, this is correct. To be 100% honest I don't remember right now if they are stainless steel or zinced. I will check it tomorrow. Our inserts are zinced because these are the ones I could get here faster.

Pretty sure those I got from the *DB Roberts Company* back in early 2017 are PEM brand inserts, as well as stainless steel; DB Roberts was not only the cheapest source, but their responses to my initial pre-purchase questions were outstanding. The smaller order itself was a mix of select nut plate inserts both flush and raised, geared toward the project I was working on at the time. The list follows:









While I'm not so sure how well zinced inserts would work in steel plate because of what I'm assuming at this point would be the higher amount of pressure needed to seat them properly, they might work well in aluminum plate. e.g., the 5052 variety.

- Inserts on 140 radiator mount and on exemplary covers were not mounted on press but due to different reasons: *rad mount was bent in advance so there was no space for press* and in case of covers I mounted them manually because press at that particular moment wasn't available and I just needed to make some pics for comparison. Eventually I would like all the inserts to be mounted on press.

Thoroughly understood and a given--again, thanks for your efforts  Given the radiator mounts I have on hand here, it's a good bet that the inserts were installed in the panels prior to any bending.

- As to the protrude thing: do you mean the axial direction of insert or do you mean that there is a bit of material deformation on the edge of the part? (I marked in on the photo) If the first one - there is no protruding on the "back" of the pem insert (the sheet is smooth). If the second on - well, this is kind of physical thing. The insert is pounded into the material so it will push out some material (this is the same in the original CL parts), but I do agree that properly chosen insert and pressure can minimize it.

By protrude, I meant what looks like the use of raised inserts, which would be appropriate in this use case: I also just double-checked all the Caselabs parts I have on hand which includes radiator mounts, flat panels, flex bay modules, etc., and it looks like raised inserts were used everywhere, so my apologies for any confusion about the differences between the raised and flat inserts. Again, when I initially ordered the inserts I was working on a project that involved a different manufacturer's PC case.

Thanks again, and please let me know if you've got any additional questions and/or concerns you'd like to send my way.

added: maybe should have also referred to Caselabs' use of flush mounted studs in the larger panels, but that's pretty much a different topic.


----------



## Aenra

SouthTech said:


> Honestly? Looking from technological point of view the flex bay *covers* seem to be easier to made than midplate


You know your stuff and i don't 
So just to be clear here (ie in case it's my fault): you mention flexbay "covers" above; i'm talking flexbay _mounts_. Like this one:









Speaking as a clueless consumer, the cost of doing a flat rad mount vs the cost of making a 1-to-1 full flexbay mount (both its pieces, identical hole lining, identical bends and dimensions,* identical perforating pattern*, etc etc) is not even comparable. Again, talking as the random clueless person that went to a CnC shop, showed them an original 280 flexbay and asked them 'how much', vs very said same person (me, lol) going to the same CnC shop to show them a flat side rad mount and asking 'how much'. No comparison; one you could do, the other you don't if you can escape it. Big difference financially and for obvious reasons. Most shops couldn't even guarantee me the perforating pattern despite what they were asking; and this is a must, as we have multiple separate mounts in a row, so they do need to look.. well, identical 
(again, you know your thing, just clarifying here in case i wasn't specific enough the previous time. If flexbay mounts really _are_ easier for you? Awesome)

And i appreciate the response regarding testing; feel free to PM me when/if the time comes, i log in daily so shouldn't be much of a delay prior to responding


----------



## skupples

less bends than the radiator plates, and all the same axis./


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> less bends than the radiator plates, and all the same axis./


Then why did the bastards charge crazy amounts for it? 
And with the asterisk being that in practice, it'd have been a "i'll start and do my best, can't tell you in advance if it's gonna be an identical perforation".

As i mentioned back then, might be i didn't visit the right shop, might be some other factor; either way, i'd be more than happy to know it really is easy. Just had to clarify, as the man said 'covers'. Helps to know we're all on the same page, didn't mean any disrespect or anything.


----------



## jsutter71

It sure would make this process smoother if someone from caselabs was able to provide feedback. I understand that the company consisted of fewer then 12 employees but didn’t they use to have a rep follow this thread? Imitation in the sincerest form of flattery so one could speculate that they might be supportive towards this endeavor.


----------



## skupples

Aenra said:


> Then why did the bastards charge crazy amounts for it?
> And with the asterisk being that in practice, it'd have been a "i'll start and do my best, can't tell you in advance if it's gonna be an identical perforation".
> 
> As i mentioned back then, might be i didn't visit the right shop, might be some other factor; either way, i'd be more than happy to know it really is easy. Just had to clarify, as the man said 'covers'. Helps to know we're all on the same page, didn't mean any disrespect or anything.


i'm just spit balling, and guessing really. Maybe there's just more time involved due to all the fancy little holes? or maybe there's not genuine reason outside of #profit


----------



## SouthTech

@iamjanco

First of all I'm glad that we explained 'what is what' in terms of raised and flat/flushed inserts. At first I wasn't sure what do you mean exactly but now I know it's all correct 

As to the producer of PEM insterts I think the supplier doesn't matter that much (extept for price of course), because almost all of this kind of fasteners are standarized so they will be more or less the same. But I'm sure you know this as well since you make similar projects on you own. Still, since almost all of PEMs on CL case are inch I am a bit limited to what I can get here in Europe/Poland.

Now the material question - I've checked and I'm almost 100% sure that CL used zinced ones. How do I know? I've made a simple test with magnet. 

For those who don't know/are curious: usually stainless steel is not attracted to magnet (of course it is not always true as it depends on type of SS) - it is more observable on raw material than on fasteners (raw material - if it's "regular" stainless steel I use - does not interact with magnet at all). Still, even with fasteners, there is a difference: zinced stell (or just regular steel without coating) is attracted to magnet instantly and with considerable force whereas SS is attracted just a little bit (right we are speaking about standard SS fasteners, not the non-magnetic ones). So, I've checked and here are the results:































There is one more difference between zinced steel and SS - the colour. SS fasteners are a bit darker/goldish, whereas zinced steel fasteners are more white. So here is a comparison between our PEM inserts, CL inserts and some SS fasteners that I have.

















And - last but not least - here is additional test with magnet and bigger CL part. Trust me: I wouldn't be able to hold it like that if that was SS insert 









So, trying to sum this up:
- my opinion is that CL used zinced inserts, not SS. I also think that in terms of corrosion resistance they should work just as good as SS;
- Lower or higher amount of pressure while mounting is not that much of a problem. This is just a matter of adjusting and settling to one, proper amount;
- And speaking about assembly order of 140 rad mount I agree with you. They probably mounted PEMs before bending. At this moment I can't decide what order we will choose since bending with PEMs mounted beforehand causes some problems right now. I don't have enough space for stamp so most likely I will just buy another, special stamp so I can mount PEMs automatically on press and not by hand.
@Aenra & @skupples

First and foremost - you are right. I meant flex bay mounts not covers, thank you for noticing this one! And I need to correct one thing on your side as well: I didn't compare flex bay mounts to radiator mounts but flex bay mounts to midplate. This one:









So, explaining the "easiness" of production, I meant that in case of flex bay mounts there are just few simple bends and a few PEM inserts. In case of the midplate - on the other hand - there is one particular spot where we need to make not a bend but rather a "stamp". I don't know if it's a correct word but here's the thing:









This feature - I think - is necessary to properly mount miplate with the rest of the case and at this moment I don't have special stamp for bending press to make it. I, of course, will buy it but it is crucial to choose appropriate one so it matches the sheet thickness, the radius, the displacement we want and so on.

The other thing is that with increased sheet thickness I need to think about mounting process of PEMs since the inside corner will be larger and there be almost no space for PEM insert.

Holes/perforating pattern (in flex bay mounts) is other thing. I totally understand that for various reasons (and one of them is esthetic) it must be the same as in original part. But I think it is only a matter of accurate measuring original, making some test pieces, comparing, making some corrections and trying again to the point where it matches original.

And here I need to explain one, very important thing as well: the parts that we are trying to make WILL NOT be 1000%, 1:1 exact copy of CL parts. There will be some difeerences, for example the sheet thickness. I am not able to buy inch size sheets here so I need to stick to metric ones (1[mm], 2[mm], 3[mm]) so this is the first major one. Then - I am not able to measure everything with 0,01[mm] accuracy AND some dimensions I need to change for technological reasons. But what I think (and please correct me if I'm wrong right now) is that it won't matter that much as long as it works correctly with original CL parts. What do you think?

And the last one: you mentioned price difference between radiator mounts and flex bay mounts. I do not know the details but it indeed can be related to amount of holes and cutting.


----------



## iamjanco

SouthTech said:


> @iamjanco
> 
> First of all I'm glad that we explained 'what is what' in terms of raised and flat/flushed inserts. At first I wasn't sure what do you mean exactly but now I know it's all correct
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As to the producer of PEM insterts I think the supplier doesn't matter that much (extept for price of course), because almost all of this kind of fasteners are standarized so they will be more or less the same. But I'm sure you know this as well since you make similar projects on you own. Still, since almost all of PEMs on CL case are inch I am a bit limited to what I can get here in Europe/Poland.
> 
> Now the material question - I've checked and I'm almost 100% sure that CL used zinced ones. How do I know? I've made a simple test with magnet.
> 
> For those who don't know/are curious: usually stainless steel is not attracted to magnet (of course it is not always true as it depends on type of SS) - it is more observable on raw material than on fasteners (raw material - if it's "regular" stainless steel I use - does not interact with magnet at all). Still, even with fasteners, there is a difference: zinced stell (or just regular steel without coating) is attracted to magnet instantly and with considerable force whereas SS is attracted just a little bit (right we are speaking about standard SS fasteners, not the non-magnetic ones). So, I've checked and here are the results:
> 
> View attachment 325816
> 
> View attachment 325808
> 
> View attachment 325802
> 
> View attachment 325800
> 
> 
> 
> There is one more difference between zinced steel and SS - the colour. SS fasteners are a bit darker/goldish, whereas zinced steel fasteners are more white. So here is a comparison between our PEM inserts, CL inserts and some SS fasteners that I have.
> 
> 
> View attachment 325804
> 
> View attachment 325806
> 
> 
> And - last but not least - here is additional test with magnet and bigger CL part. Trust me: I wouldn't be able to hold it like that if that was SS insert
> 
> View attachment 325814
> 
> 
> 
> So, trying to sum this up:
> - my opinion is that CL used zinced inserts, not SS. I also think that in terms of corrosion resistance they should work just as good as SS;
> - Lower or higher amount of pressure while mounting is not that much of a problem. This is just a matter of adjusting and settling to one, proper amount;
> - And speaking about assembly order of 140 rad mount I agree with you. They probably mounted PEMs before bending. At this moment I can't decide what order we will choose since bending with PEMs mounted beforehand causes some problems right now. I don't have enough space for stamp so most likely I will just buy another, special stamp so I can mount PEMs automatically on press and not by hand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> @Aenra & @skupples
> 
> First and foremost - you are right. I meant flex bay mounts not covers, thank you for noticing this one! And I need to correct one thing on your side as well: I didn't compare flex bay mounts to radiator mounts but flex bay mounts to midplate. This one:
> 
> View attachment 325810
> 
> 
> So, explaining the "easiness" of production, I meant that in case of flex bay mounts there are just few simple bends and a few PEM inserts. In case of the midplate - on the other hand - there is one particular spot where we need to make not a bend but rather a "stamp". I don't know if it's a correct word but here's the thing:
> 
> View attachment 325812
> 
> 
> This feature - I think - is necessary to properly mount miplate with the rest of the case and at this moment I don't have special stamp for bending press to make it. I, of course, will buy it but it is crucial to choose appropriate one so it matches the sheet thickness, the radius, the displacement we want and so on.
> 
> The other thing is that with increased sheet thickness I need to think about mounting process of PEMs since the inside corner will be larger and there be almost no space for PEM insert.
> 
> Holes/perforating pattern (in flex bay mounts) is other thing. I totally understand that for various reasons (and one of them is esthetic) it must be the same as in original part. But I think it is only a matter of accurate measuring original, making some test pieces, comparing, making some corrections and trying again to the point where it matches original.
> 
> And here I need to explain one, very important thing as well: the parts that we are trying to make WILL NOT be 1000%, 1:1 exact copy of CL parts. There will be some difeerences, for example the sheet thickness. I am not able to buy inch size sheets here so I need to stick to metric ones (1[mm], 2[mm], 3[mm]) so this is the first major one. Then - I am not able to measure everything with 0,01[mm] accuracy AND some dimensions I need to change for technological reasons. But what I think (and please correct me if I'm wrong right now) is that it won't matter that much as long as it works correctly with original CL parts. What do you think?
> 
> And the last one: you mentioned price difference between radiator mounts and flex bay mounts. I do not know the details but it indeed can be related to amount of holes and cutting.


Yeah, I think we're pretty much in agreement here now regarding the selected points above :thumb: Tooling is an important part of the overall equation (and can be an expensive one as well), but it sounds like you know what you're doing and it will be interesting to see the results of your work


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still happy to see someone taking action on making parts for CL cases.


----------



## skupples

definitely agree that the how doesn't matter as much as it just working  n i definitely agree that the mid plate is a much more challenging piece to recreate than radiator plates or flex bays. 

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Aenra

Disregard.. site's been acting up for me today. And apologies for the inevitable double posting :s


----------



## Aenra

@*SouthTech* am (almost) sorry you had to be dragged into this, given the course of the conversation..
But thank you for your patience; sincerely 

Am not even sure why Janco had to bring inserts into the conversation given the facts as we know them, but sometimes going to the moon and back for fun can be.. fun i guess. 
- As to midplates, i think we're covered.
- As to rad mounts (side or top) and covers (of any a kind), i can again say we're covered; and you're right, in this segment, looks are secondary, thickness is secondary (in fact extra thickness as discussed above may well be a bonus). If it fits and withstands, job well done.
- As to proper flexbays however, i suppose it depends on the person. 

And to explain: These cases were made with multiple removable "front" bays in mind; bays for optical drives, bays for hard drives, bays that would hold fans, bays that would hold radiators and fans. All flexible (in that, being independent from one another, one could extract one and leave the others untouched), hence their name, all vertically stacked, ie one on top of the other; most of CL cases had multiple slots to accommodate for many of them. Lastly, most of these bays had perforated fronts, so that air could be drawn through. Precious few that we use are actually solid (which yes, is easy to do).
Which is where the 'visual' enters the picture.. imagine having a row of flexbays with some looking different than the rest; hence my insisting on the perforating pattern before.
Now of course beggars can't be choosers; some may mind and eschew altogether (like myself to be honest), but most will opt for compromising and buy them, different looks notwithstanding.

Put differently, this is the one aspect where it's not just function, but unfortunately "looks" as well. We're talking about mutiple thousands of dollars of cases here and what one's expectations are given said amount spent.
You'd have to ask who would be interested in this.. or hopefully, now that i posted this, folks will chip in on their own.

Regardless and once again, sincerely appreciate your time, and Aspelta's


----------



## rolandos582

When do you guys think the first product's are gonna be ready? Is there any idea about that? 

I love the idea, but I need to know an rough estimate on when I can expect certain stuff.


----------



## smke

SouthTech said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Pawel and together with Aspelta we are trying to make some CL spare parts - as you can see in his previous post. Since I am responsible for technical side of the project I thought it will be good to support Aspelta with replying to some of your questions.
> 
> Just a little introducton for start. We began talking about all of this almost one year from now. I run a small production buisness - Aspelta wanted some additional parts for his CL case but was unable to buy any, as CL is closed now. Because of that he got the idea to make the parts by himself and since he doesn't have any machines and tools, he was looking for a manufacturer. Long story short - through a common customer we began talking. Because I still needed (and I still need) to deal with my main orders & I'm more into milling and turning than sheet metal bending (but I make this kind of parts as well, just less than CNC machining) it took almost three months since I made first "prototype of prototype" (the 140 radiator mount, posted by Aspelta loooong time ago), in the meantime measuring and drawing the whole case in CAD. Then we were stuck for next few months because I was very busy AND I had some troubles with buying inch PEM inserts here in Poland. Finally I could find a dealer and buy them so we could go on with our project.
> 
> The first results you could see about week ago - the 140 radiator mount with PEMs & with paint on. Right now I am adjusting the dimensions of sheet metal unfold (I had about 0,5[mm]/0,019[in] of difference in longtitudal holes spacing) and painting process. I think in about two weeks we will have almost exact 1:1 functional copy of 120 and 140 radiator mounts. The only difference will be the thickness of sheet metal. Our mounts will be thicker by about 0,3[mm]/0,01[in]. I am - as you could see as well - trying to optimize the parts on the sheet so we don't have like 70% of waste. This is why we asked you about the thickness of the covers.
> 
> We are also working on other parts right now: flex bay covers and midplate. There are some technical difficulties that we need to sort out so I can't tell you righ now which one will be next. Nevertheless when we master the bending process of midplate it actually won't be any problem for us to make custom version: with holes for radiators, without, with rectangular cutaway or without, with mix of these two and so on and so on.
> 
> And last part of my kind of long post: some answers for your questions. Most of them were answered by Aspelta so I will just cover one, most recent topic: PEM insterts (so this one is addressed especially to iamjanco). In points, to make it transparent:
> - I know that CL used PEM inserst, this is correct. To be 100% honest I don't remember right now if they are stainless steel or zinced. I will check it tomorrow. Our inserts are zinced because these are the ones I could get here faster.
> - Inserts on 140 radiator mount and on exemplary covers were not mounted on press but due to different reasons: rad mount was bent in advance so there was no space for press and in case of covers I mounted them manually because press at that particular moment wasn't avalible and I just needed to make some pics for comparison. Eventually I would like all the inserts to be mounted on press.
> - As to the protrude thing: do you mean the axial direction of insert or do you mean that there is a bit of material deformation on the edge of the part? (I marked in on the photo) If the first one - there is no protruding on the "back" of the pem instert (the sheet is smooth). If the second on - well, this is kind of physical thing. The instert is pounded into the material so it will push out some material (this is the same in the original CL parts), but I do agree that properly choosen insert and pressure can minimize it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 325574
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. We will be happy to answer and I will be more than happy to talk about technical side of the parts and production.


 Are you going to make back of Motherboard tray with pci e slotts
for the th10 case


----------



## SouthTech

@Aenra

Don't be! I actually enjoy talking about technical stuff, seriously 

As to flexbays: I agree with you, this is why I mentioned visual aspect in my post. I can't overcome some things like thickness, but the differences are so small (0,2-0,3[mm]/0,01[in]) that I believe it won't be noticeable as long as rest is correct. 

So mentioning that parts that we try to make won't be 1:1 copy of CL I didn't mean that we will make something totally different. I was rather saying that we will try to do our best to reproduce them but there will still be some differences.
@rolandos582

I think that next month there will be first 120 and 140 rad mounts ready for testing. Right now I am making some dimension adjustments and I have minor problems with ideal paint job. 

Then when this is ready I'd like to start with flex bays.
@smke

Probably yes but right now I can't tell you when it will happen (especially since we don't have the TH10 case so we can't measure it at the moment).


----------



## Aenra

SouthTech said:


> I was rather saying that we will try to do our best to reproduce them but there will still be some differences


To be completely transparent, i knew before asking; as may have obvious, it was (consumer level) research that made me grasp where the difficulties may lie.
And as stated, not necessarily an issue, definitely not for most. Let's just say i saved us all some time by stressing the points one needed to have stressed; prior to your wasting raw materials, prior to folks building up expectations that may or may not reflect the reality. 

Partly folks asking stuff that complicated the conversation for no reason whatsoever, partly folks obsessed with just the one piece _they_ wanted and never mind everything else.. best have it all nice and clear.

Looking forward to seeing more pics; or even using some of the parts in person (my offer still stands). 
Cheers once again, have your first rep and by all means, do stick around, lol.. people that can do CnC are always in demand 'round here ^^


----------



## iamjanco

Aenra said:


> @*SouthTech* am (almost) sorry you had to be dragged into this, given the course of the conversation..
> But thank you for your patience; sincerely
> 
> Am not even sure why *Janco* had to bring inserts into the conversation given the facts as we know them, but sometimes going to the moon and back for fun can be.. fun i guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - As to midplates, i think we're covered.
> - As to rad mounts (side or top) and covers (of any a kind), i can again say we're covered; and you're right, in this segment, looks are secondary, thickness is secondary (in fact extra thickness as discussed above may well be a bonus). If it fits and withstands, job well done.
> - As to proper flexbays however, i suppose it depends on the person.
> 
> And to explain: These cases were made with multiple removable "front" bays in mind; bays for optical drives, bays for hard drives, bays that would hold fans, bays that would hold radiators and fans. All flexible (in that, being independent from one another, one could extract one and leave the others untouched), hence their name, all vertically stacked, ie one on top of the other; most of CL cases had multiple slots to accommodate for many of them. Lastly, most of these bays had perforated fronts, so that air could be drawn through. Precious few that we use are actually solid (which yes, is easy to do).
> Which is where the 'visual' enters the picture.. imagine having a row of flexbays with some looking different than the rest; hence my insisting on the perforating pattern before.
> Now of course beggars can't be choosers; some may mind and eschew altogether (like myself to be honest), but most will opt for compromising and buy them, different looks notwithstanding.
> 
> Put differently, this is the one aspect where it's not just function, but unfortunately "looks" as well. We're talking about mutiple thousands of dollars of cases here and what one's expectations are given said amount spent.
> You'd have to ask who would be interested in this.. or hopefully, now that i posted this, folks will chip in on their own.
> 
> Regardless and once again, sincerely appreciate your time, and Aspelta's


Please do me a favor and at least "MENTION" me the next time you want to use anything I post in a derogatory sense. 'nuff said.


----------



## SouthTech

Well, no need to start an argument here, guys.

While I'm waiting for new laser cut parts for corrected rad mounts (I hope these will be final ones, but we will see) I started measuring flex bay mounts. For now just a quick foretaste from CAD:









I need to buy 1[mm] aluminum sheet so I can make some prototypes. And for sure I will have some questions about these ones. Probably some of them will be stupid so please forgive me in advance!


----------



## iamjanco

No real argument, @SouthTech . Just pointing out what should have been accepted forum decorum and I'm giving it a rest from here on 

Again, truly appreciate the work you're doing and my sincerest apologies to you and the others here in the thread.


----------



## jsutter71

Does anyone know who makes the USB C/HDMI front bay device used on the SMA8-A’s?


----------



## SouthTech

Perfect! I'm glad we all agree on this.

So now the post that I promised - about flex bay mount.

There will be some information that is - probably - obvious for most of you but still I need to ask some questions so I can understand everything. Even though I am responsible for technical part it doesn't mean I know everything.

Starting from the beginning, in the most simple case we have this type:









and it consist of - let's call it - front panel (with perforation) and rear panel (with circular cutout). Well - if only making parts was that easy as rendering them in CAD 

So:
1)














In disassembled state we have the rear part which is overbent a little so the inner dimension at the bottom is smaller than dimension in the middle = the inner dimension of rear panel is smaller than outer dimension of front panel.

2) What it causes is that when you slide front panel into the rear panel it is fitted by push. When front panel is place it "changes" inner dimension of rear panel so both of them are maching AND the front panel is held in place by clamping force even though they aren't fixed together with screws.









So now, this is - I believe - why it's called 'flex bay' and correct me if I'm wrong but it is very important feature of this part, isn't it?

3) And the last one:









Everything is mounted together with stuff on the back, all the dimensions are now in their 'reference' position as nothing is overbent.

Now - why am I writing all of this if it's obvious and everyone knows this?

This is simple drawing of the part I made in CAD and I'm going to make soon (waiting for the laser cut parts, as always).









You can see some minor changes in thickness of each part. I've also marked which dimension will stay as in original part and which one will be different due to different thickness. What will it cause? I don't know yet 

If I overbent sides as in original part it may be a bit too tight. If I bend a straight 90 degree it still may have it's clamping force since the inner dimension of my rear panel will be slightly smaller than 'reference', original dimension. 

So now the question to you guys about this particular topic. What is your opinion and do you guys think will happen (or what will change in terms of real life usability) if:
- the clamping force will be stronger than in original?
- the clamping force will be smaller than in original?
- there will be no clamping force at all?


----------



## Shawnb99

I think it was called the flex bay was because the original Magnum cases had the one side with flex bays that were flexible enough to mount multiple items in it from 5 1/2” bays and whatever. Whereas the other side was only for fan mounts and HDD cages. 
Or that’s least how I understood it.


----------



## SouthTech

Well, you may be right - as I said I don't know everything. 

Still, aside from what 'flex bay' stands for exactly, right now my concern is all about the correct dimensions and clamping forces.


----------



## jsutter71

Shawnb99 said:


> I think it was called the flex bay was because the original Magnum cases had the one side with flex bays that were flexible enough to mount multiple items in it from 5 1/2” bays and whatever. Whereas the other side was only for fan mounts and HDD cages.
> Or that’s least how I understood it.


Agreed. Flex meaning bendable seems to literal to me. Flex meaning various usages seems more accurate.


----------



## Shawnb99

SouthTech said:


> Perfect! I'm glad we all agree on this.
> 
> So now the post that I promised - about flex bay mount.
> 
> There will be some information that is - probably - obvious for most of you but still I need to ask some questions so I can understand everything. Even though I am responsible for technical part it doesn't mean I know everything.
> 
> Starting from the beginning, in the most simple case we have this type:
> 
> View attachment 326260
> 
> 
> and it consist of - let's call it - front panel (with perforation) and rear panel (with circular cutout). Well - if only making parts was that easy as rendering them in CAD
> 
> So:
> 1)
> View attachment 326252
> 
> View attachment 326254
> 
> In disassembled state we have the rear part which is overbent a little so the inner dimension at the bottom is smaller than dimension in the middle = the inner dimension of rear panel is smaller than outer dimension of front panel.
> 
> 2) What it causes is that when you slide front panel into the rear panel it is fitted by push. When front panel is place it "changes" inner dimension of rear panel so both of them are maching AND the front panel is held in place by clamping force even though they aren't fixed together with screws.
> 
> View attachment 326256
> 
> 
> So now, this is - I believe - why it's called 'flex bay' and correct me if I'm wrong but it is very important feature of this part, isn't it?
> 
> 3) And the last one:
> 
> View attachment 326258
> 
> 
> Everything is mounted together with stuff on the back, all the dimensions are now in their 'reference' position as nothing is overbent.
> 
> Now - why am I writing all of this if it's obvious and everyone knows this?
> 
> This is simple drawing of the part I made in CAD and I'm going to make soon (waiting for the laser cut parts, as always).
> 
> View attachment 326262
> 
> 
> You can see some minor changes in thickness of each part. I've also marked which dimension will stay as in original part and which one will be different due to different thickness. What will it cause? I don't know yet
> 
> If I overbent sides as in original part it may be a bit too tight. If I bend a straight 90 degree it still may have it's clamping force since the inner dimension of my rear panel will be slightly smaller than 'reference', original dimension.
> 
> So now the question to you guys about this particular topic. What is your opinion and do you guys think will happen (or what will change in terms of real life usability) if:
> - the clamping force will be stronger than in original?
> - the clamping force will be smaller than in original?
> - there will be no clamping force at all?


The front panel is the fan grill, the back is the fan mount. The grill has to be able to slide into the fan mount and cover the fan, it shouldn't matter if there's clamping force or not they should be held together by screws. As long as the grill can slide into the mount with no space that's all you need. My grills slide out when placed in my fan mounts since I've taken them apart so many times, the screws are what hold them together. 
The HDD cage then attaches to the back of the fan mount. 
If you are making flex bays then please look at making the non flex bay fan mounts, they are almost the same design and shouldn't be that much more work I should hope


----------



## SouthTech

@jsutter71

Sure, that makes sense!
@Shawnb99

Thanks for opinion! Of course 

I will get to them as well. Since I started with flex bays I'm going to finish them first, so I won't have a lot of 'opened' projects at the same time - it never ends well.


----------



## jsutter71

Just finished touchup, sanding to the two 1” holes on the mid backplate for my STH10. I used a Makita sander to smooth everything out including the indents that had to be filled in with jb weld which I caused inadvertently with my Dremal. Most of the small holes in the pic are patched even though they appear open in the pics. Ultimately their will be a double rad mount covering most of that section.


----------



## jsutter71

Just finished putting this together. I can’t believe this was used. Even the acrylic window was in pristine condition. No scratches or marks of any kind. The only change is the front had lower closed flex bay covers and I want mesh which Amazon still has.


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> Just finished putting this together. I can’t believe this was used. Even the acrylic window was in pristine condition. No scratches or marks of any kind. The only change is the front had lower closed flex bay covers and I want mesh which Amazon still has.


:thumb:

Is that the light panel in mid-bay that was made for the "A" model SMA8? If so, did you have to make any mods to it to get it to fit?


----------



## Zfast4y0u

iamjanco said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Is that the light panel in mid-bay that was made for the "A" model SMA8? If so, did you have to make any mods to it to get it to fit?


best case that was ever made, if they didnt go bankrupt, i would pick it up at some point. case you need to buy once and never again change it.


-.-


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Is that the light panel in mid-bay that was made for the "A" model SMA8? If so, did you have to make any mods to it to get it to fit?



Just about to talk about that before I read your post. No I added the luminous panel. I received the front mesh cover in the pic below today and was struggling to make it fit until I realized that I had to trim the front tabs by about 2mm. With my STH!0 I just shoved it in their and made it work and ultimately broke the tabs but this time I wanted it to be done right. You must remove the motherboard tray, mid plate grommets, and lower door latch because the screws heads will be in the way. It's a very snug fit but you *DO NOT* have to force it to make it fit. Trimming those front tabs is a must. I just shaved it a bit with my Dremal and as you see in the pic you can't tell. Once it's installed you can lay the case on it's side if need be to do work and because all the things you have to do remove to make it fit keep it in place after it's in.


----------



## iamjanco

jsutter71 said:


> Just about to talk about that before I read your post. No I added the luminous panel. I received the front mesh cover in the pic below today and was struggling to make it fit until I realized that I had to trim the front tabs by about 2mm. With my STH!0 I just shoved it in their and made it work and ultimately broke the tabs but this time I wanted it to be done right. You must remove the motherboard tray, mid plate grommets, and lower door latch because the screws heads will be in the way. It's a very snug fit but you *DO NOT* have to force it to make it fit. Trimming those front tabs is a must. I just shaved it a bit with my Dremal and as you see in the pic you can't tell. Once it's installed you can lay the case on it's side if need be to do work and because all the things you have to do remove to make it fit keep it in place after it's in.


Thanks for the confirmation, js. :thumb:

Titan Rig says something similar about fitment of the panel with the older SMA8 in their Amazon and eBay listings, as well as their own storefront. Glad you clarified that.


----------



## jsutter71

iamjanco said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, js. :thumb:
> 
> Titan Rig says something similar about fitment of the panel with the older SMA8 in their Amazon and eBay listings, as well as their own storefront. Glad you clarified that.


Your very welcome and thank you for the rep :thumb:


----------



## Dagamus NM

jsutter71 said:


> Just finished putting this together. I can’t believe this was used. Even the acrylic window was in pristine condition. No scratches or marks of any kind. The only change is the front had lower closed flex bay covers and I want mesh which Amazon still has.


That looks great. What a deal you got. I am regretting not picking up the SMA8 when they were still being made.


----------



## Shawnb99

Dagamus NM said:


> That looks great. What a deal you got. I am regretting not picking up the SMA8 when they were still being made.


A full custom TX10 with a pedestal would be nice right about now. So many things I could do with it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Shawnb99 said:


> A full custom TX10 with a pedestal would be nice right about now. So many things I could do with it.


I think that would just be too much for me. I have a few CL cases and while I like my SM8's and S8's, the SMA8 really seems like it would combine the best of everything.


----------



## jsutter71

Dagamus NM said:


> That looks great. What a deal you got. I am regretting not picking up the SMA8 when they were still being made.


After all the effort it's taking me for restoration with my STH10 I will be doing ZERO mods with that SMA8. It's far to beautiful a case to mess with other then changing the acrylic to tempered glass and considering the beautiful condition of the existing acrylic I'm still on the fence with that. I will be routing all tubing through the existing openings in the mid plates so no drilling. Also, depending on how well my tempered glass mod for my STH10 goes will be the determining factor for the SMA8. And last, the only issue I have is that I only have one LED light kit which I'll be using for my STH10. It would have been nice to have a second for the SMA8. Another impossible to find item.


----------



## skupples

didn't even know CL sold their own LED stuff.


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> didn't even know CL sold their own LED stuff.


They did and it makes the LED strips look invisible. Benefit of the light without seeing the strips. It also angles the light properly.


----------



## Aenra

Guys i have this novel idea;

After you're done with your luminous panels, bubbly reservoirs and RGB effects, i say for the love of God don't stop there.

You could always illuminate your toaster, or better yet, your microwave oven. One can visualise the platter rolling in sync with alternating colours at a fixed time interval, you singing YYYY-MCA like you _mean_ it; glorious.
And for the extreme modderz (!1!!1) among you, perhaps even have a go at your oven! Just imagine baking them cookies under a phosphorescent caleidoscope of pwetty lightz neon extravaganza!
Plus, you may just be the first one ever to attempt this, thus instantly securing thousands of likes in Facebook or Instagram. The potential alone is truly staggering, slack not i say.

I will undertake the effort of finding appropriate musical underscores for both the endeavour itself and the eventual outcome. I'd lastly assume appropriate garments and wardrobe would be well in line with this all, something, hmm, flamboyant perhaps, but most definitely not garish; yes.
As mentioned, the potential alone.. you'd best hurry.


----------



## IT Diva

Aenra said:


> Guys i have this novel idea;
> 
> After you're done with your luminous panels, bubbly reservoirs and RGB effects, i say for the love of God don't stop there.
> 
> You could always illuminate your toaster, or better yet, your microwave oven. One can visualise the platter rolling in sync with alternating colours at a fixed time interval, you singing YYYY-MCA like you _mean_ it; glorious.
> And for the extreme modderz (!1!!1) among you, perhaps even have a go at your oven! Just imagine baking them cookies under a phosphorescent caleidoscope of pwetty lightz neon extravaganza!
> Plus, you may just be the first one ever to attempt this, thus instantly securing thousands of likes in Facebook or Instagram. The potential alone is truly staggering, slack not i say.
> 
> I will undertake the effort of finding appropriate musical underscores for both the endeavour itself and the eventual outcome. I'd lastly assume appropriate garments and wardrobe would be well in line with this all, something, hmm, flamboyant perhaps, but most definitely not garish; yes.
> As mentioned, the potential alone.. you'd best hurry.


 



Well thank you for all those wonderful ideas . . . . I may just solicit your input on the musical scores. (in some alternate universe maybe)


You do realize, don't you . . . . . . that you're the single biggest reason that so many people just stopped coming around any more . . . .


And we thank you for giving us back a real life.


----------



## skupples

yeah never really made much sense to sit around in a fancy case thread, sharting on all the things people do with fancy cases.

as for RGB'ing all the things. Farbwerk can RGB all the things


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> They did and it makes the LED strips look invisible. Benefit of the light without seeing the strips. It also angles the light properly.


A local friend of mine bought a SMA8 with the light kit you are showing here. It's a very nice set up for that case. He let me borrow the light bars to see if I could make them work on my THW10 case, but they would not work. The long one was too long and the short ones were too short for my set up. I ended up just making some with *aluminum angle*




IT Diva said:


> Well thank you for all those wonderful ideas . . . . I may just solicit your input on the musical scores. (in some alternate universe maybe)
> 
> *You do realize, don't you . . . . . . that you're the single biggest reason that so many people just stopped coming around any more* . . . .
> 
> And we thank you for giving us back a real life.


Yes he is one of the few people I have blocked here... never posts anything worth reading. 

If there was an award for "Most Annoying OCN Member" he would win it for sure 

.


----------



## 414347

Barefooter said:


> A local friend of mine bought a SMA8 with the light kit you are showing here. It's a very nice set up for that case. He let me borrow the light bars to see if I could make them work on my THW10 case, but they would not work. The long one was too long and the short ones were too short for my set up. I ended up just making some with *aluminum angle*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is one of the few people I have blocked here... never posts anything worth reading.
> 
> If there was an award for "Most Annoying OCN Member" he would win it for sure
> 
> .


well...I know I have minimized my visits here because of it


----------



## jsutter71

post deleted


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Too many people write in walls of text here.

If you go through the trouble of using a period at the end of a word and then a capital letter on the next word please go the extra mile and hit the Enter key once in a while to start a new sentence or how about hitting Enter key twice and start a new paragraph :doh:


----------



## 414347

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too many people write in walls of text here.
> 
> If you go through the trouble of using a period at the end of a word and then a capital letter on the next word please go the extra mile and hit the Enter key once in a while to start a new sentence or how about hitting Enter key twice and start a new paragraph :doh:


 good1


----------



## BleedOutCold

Barefooter said:


> Yes he is one of the few people I have blocked here... never posts anything worth reading.
> 
> If there was an award for "Most Annoying OCN Member" he would win it for sure


On that note, is there a way to likewise omit posts that quote a blocked poster? I wind up seeing a regrettable amount of second-hand tedium this way.


----------



## Aspelta

skupples said:


> in the comparison photos, where the S/5 is, one has indents, one doesn't.
> 
> those indents exist so you can mount your radiator either way in the rack. Otherwise, they aren't omnidirectional. I had to take my dremmel to my original CL side plate that doesn't have em.




Have bought 560GTR Nimesis for a test fit.
4x140 side mount is OK
Regards
Aspelta


----------



## Aenra

Looking good!


----------



## Shawnb99

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too many people write in walls of text here.
> 
> If you go through the trouble of using a period at the end of a word and then a capital letter on the next word please go the extra mile and hit the Enter key once in a while to start a new sentence or how about hitting Enter key twice and start a new paragraph :doh:


I feel there should be a comma used in there somewhere but I'm to stupid to know where...


----------



## jsutter71

Barefooter said:


> A local friend of mine bought a SMA8 with the light kit you are showing here. It's a very nice set up for that case. He let me borrow the light bars to see if I could make them work on my THW10 case, but they would not work. The long one was too long and the short ones were too short for my set up. I ended up just making some with *aluminum angle*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is one of the few people I have blocked here... never posts anything worth reading.
> 
> If there was an award for "Most Annoying OCN Member" he would win it for sure
> 
> .


Easy enough to duplicate. Instead of a 90 degree angle bar I wonder if you can find one that bends about 120 degrees which looks to be about the angle that the Caselabs version uses?


----------



## rolandos582

Aspelta said:


> Have bought 560GTR Nimesis for a test fit.
> 4x140 side mount is OK
> Regards
> Aspelta


Looks really good! That's one you made? Almost looks like the orginal! 
Althought I don't really need one, might pick one up. As mentoined earlier, the Caselabs LED mounts. Those are interesting, I looked when they were about to close but no stock. Anyone have them in their case?


----------



## Aspelta

Another test fit









Black part is original.
Regards
Aspelta


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 414347

Aspelta said:


> Another test fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black part is original.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! you guys doing great job. I have several Caselabs cases ( 6 to be precise) and all big boys that would need spare parts and I'm sure there is a big # of caselabs owner that would dish out good $ to get what they need I know I would as I'm keeping my cases ........

Btw, you've mentioned that once is all ready, the distribution would come from Poland, what parts of Poland if you don't mind me asking, but also feel free to ignore, no offence taking


----------



## Dagamus NM

Aspelta said:


> Another test fit
> 
> Black part is original.
> Regards
> Aspelta


Looks great. So happy to see replacement parts being made. Maybe cases too?


----------



## SouthTech

@NewUser16

It's not any mystery - from Silesia/south of Poland.
@Dagamus NM

Well, there is a loooong way from single parts to full cases 

And in addition to what @Aspelta posted: this flex bay part fits like a glove with original CL perforated piece (as you can see in the picture). Even though our part is not overbent as original there is still the same clamping force (due to a little bit tighter dimension in the middle). 

Right now I am in the middle of searching new paintshop (and trying to make the second one, perforated part as well) as I am not fully satisfied with the quality that current paintshop provides. So - there should be more updates soon.


----------



## 414347

SouthTech said:


> @NewUser16
> 
> It's not any mystery - from Silesia/south of Poland.


I was born and raised nearby in Poland, never went to visit, It feels like it's been ages and It has been almost 30 years 

Anyways, looking forward to see upcoming updates.

Thanks


----------



## jsutter71

I know this has been posted before but it wouldn’t hurt to post again considering the current topic of discussion.


----------



## Aspelta

jsutter71 said:


> I know this has been posted before but it wouldn’t hurt to post again considering the current topic of discussion.


Yes,
it was a very useful file.
However, guiding motherboard rail is one of few items we are still missing :-(
regards
Aspelta


----------



## 414347

I'm not sure why I did, but I'm glad I purchased 2 sets of them while I could


----------



## skupples

i'm feeling the deja vu. 

seems like we came to the conclusion it might've been one of the few plastic pieces custom made.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok I’ll bite. Who on earth would be willing to spend what they’re asking for spare parts? Cheaper to buy a few used cases for parts. 
https://www.bestcases.eu/case-labs/caselabs-stock?limit=100


----------



## skupples

not i. not even if in the EU.

must be a shart ton of multiples cuz their item list is pretty short/pathetic.


----------



## Section31

Actually i am amazed none of the manufacturers just make an clone of the sma8a revision using cheaper materials, there mounting methods but retain the modularity. How many would instant buy it. I know I would do so since caselabs isn't around anymore.


----------



## jsutter71

I tried ordering new castors from Amazon but the top plate was off by about 3mm with the spacing between holes. Then I remembered the list so I went directly to McMaster’s website. The problem is that on checkout they give shipping options but no cost. So I called and the salesman who said they don’t figure in the cost until your order ships because they don’t mark it up and rates change. He did however tell me the cost after he inputted the information. California to Texas and the rate sounded right. BTW, a lot of venders sell through Amazon but McMaster is not one of them.


----------



## jsutter71

Section31 said:


> Actually i am amazed none of the manufacturers just make an clone of the sma8a revision using cheaper materials, there mounting methods but retain the modularity. How many would instant buy it. I know I would do so since caselabs isn't around anymore.


They do. Thermaltake. If you type in Caselabs on Amazon search this crap case is 2nd on the list

https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tempered-Certified-Computer-CA-1F8-00M1WN-02/dp/B01N4R021Q/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2LJEXF29O8QQR&keywords=caselabs&qid=1582384489&sprefix=Casela%2Caps%2C178&sr=8-2


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> I tried ordering new castors from Amazon but the top plate was off by about 3mm with the spacing between holes. Then I remembered the list so I went directly to McMaster’s website. The problem is that on checkout they give shipping options but no cost. So I called and the salesman who said they don’t figure in the cost until your order ships because they don’t mark it up and rates change. He did however tell me the cost after he inputted the information. California to Texas and the rate sounded right. BTW, a lot of venders sell through Amazon but McMaster is not one of them.


*CoolCasters.com* has a fantastic selection of casters.

I used these *low profile* ones on my Devastator build so it would fit under my desk. On this model just order them with the swivel plate and they are the exact correct size mounting holes as the casters that come on the CaseLabs cases. This model of casters can also be ordered with or without the brake.

.


----------



## Iceman2733

Barefooter said:


> *CoolCasters.com* has a fantastic selection of casters.
> 
> I used these *low profile* ones on my Devastator build so it would fit under my desk. On this model just order them with the swivel plate and they are the exact correct size mounting holes as the casters that come on the CaseLabs cases. This model of casters can also be ordered with or without the brake.
> 
> .


Man thank you big time, I have the original Caselabs casters but i have always hated how large they are. I am sure for rolling on carpet it makes it easier but mine is on hardwood, going to pick up a set like you got. 

And you making me jealous of your case I always wanted it but was always too lazy to rebuild after I built my SMA8


----------



## Barefooter

Iceman2733 said:


> Man thank you big time, I have the original Caselabs casters but i have always hated how large they are. I am sure for rolling on carpet it makes it easier but mine is on hardwood, going to pick up a set like you got.
> 
> And you making me jealous of your case I always wanted it but was always too lazy to rebuild after I built my SMA8



You're welcome Iceman! Yeah I'm on hardwood floors too... rolls smooth as butter :thumb:


----------



## skupples

random thought / observation. 

bottom half of Husky's base model tool chest is perfect for holding STH10. 

only issue is gonna be lifting the top half off when it comes time to rebuild. whenever optimus sends out this block.


----------



## sdmf74

@Aspelta Does this look like something you would be willing to make? Shouldnt matter if it has to be a little thicker aluminum since it attaches to the accessory bar. 
I forget the MAC-xxx sku but I think it was called the CASELABS ACCESSORY ATTACHMENT .75 INCH OFF-SET. Its 10" x 5.75" with a .75" offset. It should be a solid panel without the holes, rivetnuts & plastic edging 










Here is a picture of a different smaller accessory but with the same .75" offset bend from a different angle.


----------



## Aspelta

sdmf74 said:


> @Aspelta Does this look like something you would be willing to make? Shouldnt matter if it has to be a little thicker aluminum since it attaches to the accessory bar.
> 
> I forget the MAC-xxx sku but I think it was called the CASELABS ACCESSORY ATTACHMENT .75 INCH OFF-SET. Its 10" x 5.75" with a .75" offset. It should be a solid panel without the holes, rivetnuts & plastic edging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a different smaller accessory but with the same .75" offset bend from a different angle.




Depends....
If there will be a demand for more than just this one piece, then yes.
However, we would like to concentrate on more popular pieces at least at the beginning.
Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know my main interest for my M8 would be for more front Rad mounts for 360's (just a larger version of the 120's you've been developing) and drive cages. i know I've been scouring my work for drive screws and bushings/grommets, since I want to move my media server back to the M8 as it's the only case I'm comfortable using to mount an array of 10+ drives into and still have ample room. So far it's going to be quite sometime till I plan on doing the rebuild as I am still parts hunting on the hardware side of things.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I did a pretty simple mod of the TH10A case that I think a lot of you guys here might appreciate and might want to try for yourself. The Aquero fan controller is slightly recessed behind the acrylic front window by adjusting the screws to push it back a little bit. This makes it look super clean and almost "OEM" look. I'm pretty sure you guys can do this with almost ANY caselabs case that has front flex bays.

This really cleans up the look of the CaseLabs case and modernizes it to Drive Bay less cases sold today. IMO






This was inspired by Singularity Computers Build #43 where he riveted an acrylic panel on the outside of the case. I thought it would look better if the acrylic panel was on the inside of the of the front panel just like all of the acrylic windows. https://www.singularitycomputers.com/sc_gallery/build-43/


----------



## Barefooter

SuprUsrStan said:


> I did a pretty simple mod of the TH10A case that I think a lot of you guys here might appreciate and might want to try for yourself. The Aquero fan controller is slightly recessed behind the acrylic front window by adjusting the screws to push it back a little bit. This makes it look super clean and almost "OEM". I'm pretty sure you guys can do this with almost ANY caselabs case that has front flex bays.
> 
> This really cleans up the look of the CaseLabs case and modernizes it to Drive Bay less cases sold today. IMO
> 
> This was inspired by Singularity Computers Build #43 where he riveted an acrylic panel on the outside of the case. I thought it would look better if the acrylic panel was on the inside of the of the front panel just like all of the acrylic windows. https://www.singularitycomputers.com/sc_gallery/build-43/


Very cool and easy to do mod :thumb:

The nice thing about this is you can go back to stock if you ever wanted to.


----------



## sdmf74

Aspelta said:


> Depends....
> If there will be a demand for more than just this one piece, then yes.
> However, we would like to concentrate on more popular pieces at least at the beginning.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds reasonable, although I will be mounting a new res in the near future. Id like to think that more people would be interested since just about any size reservoir can be mounted to it, among other things. Hopefully some more people will be interested
in one once you get production going. The parts look great btw!

Someone asked about the front panel USB retrofit kits. I know that CaseLabs used silverstone for most of them & you can still get one or two versions but as far as the type c retrofit kit goes, Im not sure unfortunately. I have been trying to get one since 
right after CL closed. I wish I would have heard about the closing in advance.


----------



## skupples

that's awesome.

added to list of things to do. 

been rocking my sth10 without covers for almost a year now. I forgot to put them on when mounting the rad in holder.


----------



## Kold

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a single Vented side panel for the Caselabs Mercury S3. I don't even care what color it is as long as it's vented!

PM me or email [email protected]. Thanks! *fingers crossed*


----------



## ACallander

Can anyone recommend a price I should sell my Bullet BH8? I also have a Bullet BH7.

Thanks!


----------



## skupples

ACallander said:


> Can anyone recommend a price I should sell my Bullet BH8? I also have a Bullet BH7.
> 
> Thanks!


no clue, but if you don't like the answers you get, maybe we can talk. I've always wanted to add one to the system, & sync it with a MORAD. 

i'm just not trying to pay MSRP+, cuz I'm supposed to be pinching pennies right now. I'd happily do like 60% if its nice n clean.


----------



## lkramer

Can someone recommend a price for a Mercury S8 and S5?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 414347

A good pictures are needed, how can anyone guess how much someones case might be worth. You need to consider condition in-out, what comes with it e.g. accessories, additional parts, ext.


----------



## lkramer

NewUser16 said:


> A good pictures are needed, how can anyone guess how much someones case might be worth. You need to consider condition in-out, what comes with it e.g. accessories, additional parts, ext.


The first photo is the Mercury S8. The last two photos are the Mercury S5.

I do not have any additional photos of the cases as they are packed in their respective shipping boxes and stored in the basement.

The side panels for the Mercury S8 were never installed. The frame of the Mercury S8 was sitting open and unused in my basement for close to one year. I did not dust the Mercury S8 before taking the photo of it, however, it was dusted before I packed it away. 

Both cases are in like new condition. The Mercury S8 has two bulk head fittings on mid chassis cover plate, but I have an additional cover plate without any drilled holes.

Image Gallery: https://imgur.com/a/7mNCSjM

The specifications for the S8 are as follows:



Case Color: Black
Power and Reset Switch: Yes
Form Factor: ATX (has the SSI-EEB motherboard tray and the SSI-EEB Stealth SSD/HDD Mount as well)
Top Chassis Mount: Drop-in 120.3 x 2
Right Door Options: Std. Window Clear
Tech Station Conversion Kit: No
Top Cover Options: Std. Ventilated
Left Door Options: Std. Window/Vent
Second HDD Cage: No
I/O Options: USB 3.0
Front Cover: Ventilated
Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Mount/Solid
120.3 Internal Side Mount: Yes

The specifications for the S5 are as follows:



Case Color: Black
S5 top chassis options: Drop-in 120.3 mount
S5 Top Cover Options: Ventilated/Window Top Cover
S5 Left Door Options: Standard Window
S5 Right Door Options: Standard Window
Power and Reset Switch: No Power/Reset Switches or cables (switch plate/mount is still included)
I/O Options: USB 3.0
Flex-Bay Options: 120.2 Fan/Radiator Mount
Add a 5/16 nut driver for drive cages and windows? No

I hope this helps.


----------



## 414347

From the looks, but that is only what I can see without the details, both are in great shape, If rest look the same and there are no drills on main body panels I think its fair to say S8 can still go for solid high $500 and S5 for $400. There are no decent cases on the market today, they all my appear OK but all-in-all I wont lie, they are flimsy and cheaply made, there wont be another Caselabs quality case that's for sure.

Are you in London?


----------



## skupples

pm'd an offer to bullet dude. no response  didn't think $350 was a low ball.


----------



## 414347

skupples said:


> pm'd an offer to bullet dude. no response  didn't think $350 was a low ball.


I wouldn't think $350 is low ball for bullet


----------



## lkramer

NewUser16 said:


> From the looks, but that is only what I can see without the details, both are in great shape, If rest look the same and there are no drills on main body panels I think its fair to say S8 can still go for solid high $500 and S5 for $400. There are no decent cases on the market today, they all my appear OK but all-in-all I wont lie, they are flimsy and cheaply made, there wont be another Caselabs quality case that's for sure.
> 
> Are you in London?


Yes, I am in London, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## skupples

NewUser16 said:


> I wouldn't think $350 is low ball for bullet


yeah, i thought it seemed pretty decent as a starting # for bullet #8, and basic accessories.

maybe the wuhan got em.

yooo, there's this freaky story going around today about it raining ash in Japan... Chinese incinerated dead bodies ash. !


----------



## jsutter71

Easy mod. I got the tempered glass for the front Of the case and side door. Still thinking about the best way for the front but the side door is mostly completed. The glass is the exact size between standoffs.
Steps in order
1. Use 3m duel sided tape to provide cushion between the glass and aluminum door which also holds glass firmly in place.
2. Trim excess tape with Exacto knife.
3. This step isn’t finished because I need to purchase, but secure with nylon nuts. 
I added pics with the stock nuts to give an idea of what it will look likw when finished on all 4 sides.


----------



## skupples

for the front - hot glue, and between shell & body so its the same depth as the side panel. being flush would probably look fine, but getting that to actually fit then stick would be a major PITA. being extra recessed might pull the eye.


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> for the front - hot glue, and between shell & body so its the same depth as the side panel. being flush would probably look fine, but getting that to actually fit then stick would be a major PITA. being extra recessed might pull the eye.


Hot glue. Ok. What about liquid electrical tape?

Here’s the other side of the door


----------



## skupples

never heard of liquid electric... but if sets just as easily, and is as easily applied, n removed, sure.

i'm a huge advocate of hot glue. I have been for as long as I can remember. I can thank my mother and alternative education pathing for that 

so fresh and so clean! I really need to take my piece of glass out n give it a good buffing.


----------



## jsutter71

Maybe not the best option but...

For the front I got 4mm glass compared to the door which was 3mm.


----------



## 414347

lkramer said:


> Yes, I am in London, Ontario, Canada.


Welcome neighbour. If I'm not mistaking and I don't think I do, we are within 5km or proximity from each other


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tempered glass has been added to my list for my M8 lol
just looks alot cleaner, especially considering the acrylic doesn't hold up very well over time (as many times as I've moved my case to events and across the East Coast)


----------



## lkramer

NewUser16 said:


> Welcome neighbour. If I'm not mistaking and I don't think I do, we are within 5km or proximity from each other


Thank you, neighbour.


----------



## skupples

best place to resell em seems to be on reddit.


----------



## lkramer

skupples said:


> best place to resell em seems to be on reddit.


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## jsutter71

*Recess*

I think I just figured this out. And the difference is barely noticeable but the advantages are huge. Mount the glass to the frame instead of the removable panel. Hell of a lot better mounting options, and much less likely to break when dealing with tight panel clips. Also thinking that if I want to make the front panel flush with the glass I could add foam under the glass when mounting which I’ll likely do anyways.


----------



## iamjanco

^ looking good :thumb:


----------



## skupples

most definitely.

you'd only have to mount it to the skin if you had a ran mounted, me thinks.


----------



## Blackspots

I'm hoping that one day, some company will start resuming CaseLabs' business.

I don't remember if I ever put a picture up in this thread. Bought the case in 2017:


----------



## 414347

Nice setup, It looks like you mean business I've always liked S8


----------



## sultanofswing

Anyone have a SMA8 for sale? I missed a hell of a deal on one the other week that was on ebay and the current one that is on there is local pickup only.
Also might consider STH10.


----------



## nyk20z3

Is there still demand for a used X2M?, my friend has one he is looking to get rid of.


----------



## jsutter71

*WINNER*

My solution for tempered glass doors turned out much easier then I could have hoped. Combined with the double sided tape and the nylon nuts which grip to the standoffs it's a winner. You can crank down on the 6-32 nuts with no fear of cracking the glass. The glass was 3mm and the 5mm standoffs allowed the nuts to be flush with the top of the standoffs. The weight of the glass makes the door feel less flimsy.


----------



## jsutter71

*Solution*

This is gonna require a new piece of glass but San Antonio has a few places that do custom glass. So the plan is to take the front section of the case and have them make a new piece with holes, 6 holes total, 2 in the top, middle and bottom and have a nylon screw used to secure the glass through the holes onto the frame. This looks to be the best option for professional results.


----------



## chibi

Looking good jsutter! I'm also back in the Caselabs game now. I picked up a Mercury S8S this weekend. Needs a bit of TLC, but that will have to wait.

Anyone have a spare S8/S8S mid chassis I can take off their hands? Mine has a huge hole cutout for a res which I would prefer not there.


----------



## fragilityV1

Just picked up a gunmetal SMA8 on ebay and now gathering parts/planning to move my loop over. Loving the case so far, very well built. I bought some aluminum plates to replace the drilled knockout plate I don't need holes in and make a reservoir mount. I bought some self etching primer so they will at least look a little closer to being stock. Haven't painted them yet, but has anyone found a good color spray paint that will get close to the stock gunmetal? They're interior panels, so it just has to be close enough.

Also looking to see if anyone has a USB 3.1 front panel retrofit kit for the SMA8. I've only got a single USB 3.0 header on my MB, so can't use both 3.0 cables. Either I find a 3.1 replacement kit, or make two of the ports USB 2.0.

Any other recommendations for mods/upgrades I should be considering before I stay dismantling and moving parts over? Thanks!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only other mount for glass that would be clean, would be if you were to make a bracket to sandwich the glass between the panel and the bracket. That way you dont have to worry about putting holes in the glass, or cracking the glass due to how it's mounted w/ just screws (as people have already been doing). 
Looks like i have something to design in CAD/Sketchup


----------



## rolandos582

Aspelta said:


> sdmf74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Aspelta Does this look like something you would be willing to make? Shouldnt matter if it has to be a little thicker aluminum since it attaches to the accessory bar.
> 
> I forget the MAC-xxx sku but I think it was called the CASELABS ACCESSORY ATTACHMENT .75 INCH OFF-SET. Its 10" x 5.75" with a .75" offset. It should be a solid panel without the holes, rivetnuts & plastic edging /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a different smaller accessory but with the same .75" offset bend from a different angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends....
> If there will be a demand for more than just this one piece, then yes.
> However, we would like to concentrate on more popular pieces at least at the beginning.
> Regards
> Aspelta
> 
> 
> sent from iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We havent heard from you guys for a while, how are we looking?


jsutter71 said:


> Easy mod. I got the tempered glass for the front Of the case and side door. Still thinking about the best way for the front but the side door is mostly completed. The glass is the exact size between standoffs.
> Steps in order
> 1. Use 3m duel sided tape to provide cushion between the glass and aluminum door which also holds glass firmly in place.
> 2. Trim excess tape with Exacto knife.
> 3. This step isnâ€™️t finished because I need to purchase, but secure with nylon nuts.
> I added pics with the stock nuts to give an idea of what it will look likw when finished on all 4 sides.


How much did u pay for the class in the door? Ive always wanted to get a glass side door on my SMA8


----------



## jsutter71

rolandos582 said:


> We havent heard from you guys for a while, how are we looking?
> 
> How much did u pay for the class in the door? Ive always wanted to get a glass side door on my SMA8


I think about $40


----------



## 414347

Sad day, at the same time I'm getting to old for big towers, It was getting harder to work around it....Sold my STH10 with accessories...Its gone


----------



## Section31

lkramer said:


> Can someone recommend a price for a Mercury S8 and S5?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Depends which country you are in. In canada, i recently bought an s8 for friend at 400cad. I saw s5 go at 300cad. Outside of sma8a here, rest still have really bad value.


----------



## Section31

NewUser16 said:


> Sad day, at the same time I'm getting to old for big towers, It was getting harder to work around it....Sold my STH10 with accessories...Its gone


As long as you sold it for good price thats all that matters. Cash is king atm.


----------



## 414347

Section31 said:


> As long as you sold it for good price thats all that matters. Cash is king atm.


Case was nearly unmodified, except back wall 4 very small holes for reservoirs and there were absolutely no scratches in or out.
Between 2 people that want it I had to give it to a better offer, can't complain 

I still have SMH10 which is the older model of SMA8, S8S and S8 I think I will be selling SMH10 as well. all in perfect condition.

As you get older, Its harder to maintain a full towers, especially of that size and since SLI is dead, filling it empty space is almost impossible so, at least in my opinion, there is really no need for massive enclosures.... at least I'm trying to convince myself, so I wont miss my STH10 to much


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> I still have SMH10 which is the older model of SMA8, S8S and S8 I think I will be selling SMH10 as well. all in perfect condition.



If you decide to part out the S8S for whatever reason, pls let me know! I'm in need of an un-modified chassis mid plate for my newly acquired S8S. It currently has a hole drilled for a reservoir to pop out from the side chamber. :thumb:


----------



## Shawnb99

NewUser16 said:


> Case was nearly unmodified, except back wall 4 very small holes for reservoirs and there were absolutely no scratches in or out.
> Between 2 people that want it I had to give it to a better offer, can't complain
> 
> I still have SMH10 which is the older model of SMA8, S8S and S8 I think I will be selling SMH10 as well. all in perfect condition.
> 
> As you get older, Its harder to maintain a full towers, especially of that size and since SLI is dead, filling it empty space is almost impossible so, at least in my opinion, there is really no need for massive enclosures.... at least I'm trying to convince myself, so I wont miss my STH10 to much


With the amount of heat these Intel CPU's put out the need for multiple massive radiators isn't going away. I'm thankful for my TH10A and pedestal. Filling the space is hard, but then I go to my M8 where the HDD cage is almost right next to the end of a full sized GPU and is a pain to work with and I'm so glad for the extra size.


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> If you decide to part out the S8S for whatever reason, pls let me know! I'm in need of an un-modified chassis mid plate for my newly acquired S8S. It currently has a hole drilled for a reservoir to pop out from the side chamber. :thumb:


I will keep you in mind, especially we have some great history of dealings Its still in its org. CL box along with the PSU bracket that they shipped me while they were open. I have never needed so I probobly never will, but I will keep it for awhile longer and you might hear from me soon enough.


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> I will keep you in mind, especially we have some great history of dealings Its still in its org. CL box along with the PSU bracket that they shipped me while they were open. I have never needed so I probobly never will, but I will keep it for awhile longer and you might hear from me soon enough.



Thank you sir, made my morning


----------



## Barefooter

NewUser16 said:


> *Sad day*, at the same time I'm getting to old for big towers, It was getting harder to work around it....Sold my STH10 with accessories*...Its gone*


 Yes a sad day for you for sure... 

but a very happy day for the lucky new owner! A beautiful case!


----------



## 414347

Barefooter said:


> Yes a sad day for you for sure...
> 
> but a very happy day for the lucky new owner! A beautiful case!


The person is from Arizona and I'm in Canada ....long way, but from the moment I spoke with him, until final wrap-up, It was absolutely delightful transaction. He was very polite and I could tell I was dealing with intelligent person. 

Because of that I added few additional accessories for free, which originally I was going to sell separately, but you don't come across people like that very often, so this was my token of appreciation.

BTW. The whole box with case disassembled was 79lbs, the shipping alone was nearly $300 via UPS


----------



## skupples

just imagine shipping it built, like the dingus did that sent me mine, from what might as well be Canada Albany NY.
dude used the money to refill his LN2 tank, which he sold one of his cars to afford... 

lol

and yes, damage was suffered. front plate got a bit bent, and one of the sides split a corner.


----------



## 414347

No way see that thing going as is, let alone built, no darn way

At the end, everything was packed really neat with dividers between each major panel and in commercial double perforated box and this thing was heavy, imagine sending even partly built STH10


----------



## skupples

i can imagine it, n there are photos of it here on OCN somewhere. guy is a madlad.


----------



## jsutter71

skupples said:


> just imagine shipping it built, like the dingus did that sent me mine, from what might as well be Canada Albany NY.
> dude used the money to refill his LN2 tank, which he sold one of his cars to afford...
> 
> lol
> 
> and yes, damage was suffered. front plate got a bit bent, and one of the sides split a corner.


That’s just sad.


----------



## skupples

addiction comes in many forms. its a set cycle of behavior. the only thing that changes is the substance/thing being abused. Yes, that is correct. You're not unique, clever, or one off in any way, shape or form, when you're a junky of any kind. whether its working out, gaining power thru sociopathic subversion, money, drugs, etc. the behavior is nearly identical. 

see gambling, and LN2 benchmarking addiction


----------



## Aenra

Keep telling yourself that if it helps you.

A workaholic junky getting a second job without financially being in need of it, a doctor working nights for more certifications, a sprint athlete doing martial arts on the side, a writer learning new (also uneeded) languages, list goes on, indicate and almost always amount to improvement, expansion and growth, physical or mental.
Read: advancement. Willed and worked for; ie paid in advance.

Someone sniffing glue, snow is.. nothing but someone sniffing glue or snow. It being someone destroying their brain; worse yet, doing so not only irrevocably, but also very deliberately.
Read: regression, destabilisation, perhaps even the final curtain after a long period of being nothing but a weight to society.
Unworthy of respect, pity or assistance.

You have some interesting notions around what constitutes uniqueness


----------



## skupples

i don't think there's anything we're disagreeing on here... except maybe confusing and combining different things. 

that which drives the person working hard may be completely different from what drives the junky, and attempting to compare the genuine workaholic to someone trying to strive for excellence in a particular field requires too much stretching and assumption on information we don't know. 

fear of being broke like their mothers, and grandmothers in old age, is what drove some of my family to over achieve. 

the point was - the guy who sold his STH10 and car to fund his LN2 benchmarking habit likely experiences the same FOMO that triggers the mentally addicted to keep reaching for more crack. errr mrrrr grrrd! ima never get those numbers again! or errr mrrr grrrd! i'm gonna crash n be tired, instead of ringing from ear to ear! noooo!!! eh, i guess the ln2 thing is more akin to gambling.

physical is a different monster all together.


----------



## trainplane3

I have a noise question. Does anyone have any tips to dampen vibration of a pump/res combo? I have my reservoirs mounted to the reservoir plate that is then attached to the case itself. Are there any rubber rings I can put on the screws or something like that? I'm going to be draining the loop and general cleanup soon-ish so I'll do it then.


----------



## skupples

you're on the right track, though you'd probably have to go down to the local hardware store to find appropriate rubber solutions.


----------



## Barefooter

trainplane3 said:


> I have a noise question. Does anyone have any tips to dampen vibration of a pump/res combo? I have my reservoirs mounted to the reservoir plate that is then attached to the case itself. Are there any rubber rings I can put on the screws or something like that? I'm going to be draining the loop and general cleanup soon-ish so I'll do it then.


I used this *Vibration Damping Sheet* material under my pump mounting brackets and it works well. You can cut it to whatever size you need :thumb:


----------



## skupples

was it any different than a 5mm rubber pad?


----------



## Barefooter

skupples said:


> was it any different than a 5mm rubber pad?


I would say it is softer than a normal rubber pad.


----------



## trainplane3

Barefooter said:


> I used this *Vibration Damping Sheet* material under my pump mounting brackets and it works well. You can cut it to whatever size you need :thumb:


Ok, that's an idea! I did put some sound deadening material behind the plate and along the edges but I still get vibrations/very audible humming occurring when I try to turn the pumps up at all. They're running ever so slightly above the lowest speed. I could get what you've used and run the screws through it and see if that helps then.

Here's what I used (it's also all around my case in various areas too):
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040JHMH6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Any word on if the Aqua Computer D5 NEXT pumps are any good?


----------



## Ovrclck

Started to get settled into the new place. Figured I'd start work on the new build. 

Ordered the following today:

1. xt45 360
2. xt45 240
3. 3/8 5/8 Tygon
4. Hand full of Barrow fittings










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Does anyone have a spare cover for the 140mm fan by any chance for an s5?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chibi

trainplane3 said:


> I have a noise question. Does anyone have any tips to dampen vibration of a pump/res combo? I have my reservoirs mounted to the reservoir plate that is then attached to the case itself. Are there any rubber rings I can put on the screws or something like that? I'm going to be draining the loop and general cleanup soon-ish so I'll do it then.


I use these Acousti anti-vibration pads between my fans, res, pump feet etc.

https://www.quietpcusa.com/Acousti-Anti-Vibration-Silicone-Washers-8-Pk-Black-P822.aspx


----------



## Aspelta

NewUser16 said:


> Wow! you guys doing great job. I have several Caselabs cases ( 6 to be precise) and all big boys that would need spare parts and I'm sure there is a big # of caselabs owner that would dish out good $ to get what they need I know I would as I'm keeping my cases ........
> 
> Btw, you've mentioned that once is all ready, the distribution would come from Poland, what parts of Poland if you don't mind me asking, but also feel free to ignore, no offence taking



Long time...... 
Most likely majority of you thought we gave up.
Here we are back, I guess with some good news.
It's thrue, this corona global panic slowed down a bit our activity, but we are progressin, and I think we are (technically) close to finalise first part of our project.
That means to overcome most critical production "issues".
We have changed cutting technology and also the paint.


Few pictures here (CL parts mixed with ours)
Side mount on the last picture is ours ;-) just to give you a hint, if you cannot distinguish which one is original....

Regards
Aspelta


----------



## 414347

Nice


----------



## Barefooter

Aspelta said:


> Long time......
> Most likely majority of you thought we gave up.
> Here we are back, I guess with some good news.
> It's thrue, this corona global panic slowed down a bit our activity, but we are progressin, and I think we are (technically) close to finalise first part of our project.
> That means to overcome most critical production "issues".
> We have changed cutting technology and also the paint.
> 
> 
> Few pictures here (CL parts mixed with ours)
> Side mount on the last picture is ours ;-) just to give you a hint, if you cannot distinguish which one is original....
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta



Looks great! Keep up the good work and I gave you your first REP you all of your efforts :thumb:


----------



## rolandos582

Aspelta said:


> NewUser16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! you guys doing great job. I have several Caselabs cases ( 6 to be precise) and all big boys that would need spare parts and I'm sure there is a big # of caselabs owner that would dish out good $ to get what they need I know I would as I'm keeping my cases ......../forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Btw, you've mentioned that once is all ready, the distribution would come from Poland, what parts of Poland if you don't mind me asking, but also feel free to ignore, no offence taking /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time...... 🙂
> Most likely majority of you thought we gave up.
> Here we are back, I guess with some good news.
> It's thrue, this corona global panic slowed down a bit our activity, but we are progressin, and I think we are (technically) close to finalise first part of our project.
> That means to overcome most critical production "issues".
> We have changed cutting technology and also the paint.
> 
> 
> Few pictures here (CL parts mixed with ours)
> Side mount on the last picture is ours 😉 just to give you a hint, if you cannot distinguish which one is original....
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta
Click to expand...

Looks good! Any word on the midplate? Done and done or more work?


----------



## Panther Al

Has anyone with the SMA8-A with the standard tray try to put in an XL-ATX board in it? (Auros Extreme sTRX4) By the numbers it appears to be a no go, but what with the chances of getting parts to convert it over to the other size being so small... worth looking into.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Does anybody know where I could find a HDD cage for a Mercury S8? I only have 1 and would really like to add some more drives to my system.


----------



## sultanofswing

Anyone interested in trading their SMA8 for my Enthoo Elite?
Long shot but figured i'd try.


----------



## chibi

Aspelta said:


> Long time......
> Most likely majority of you thought we gave up.
> Here we are back, I guess with some good news.
> It's thrue, this corona global panic slowed down a bit our activity, but we are progressin, and I think we are (technically) close to finalise first part of our project.
> That means to overcome most critical production "issues".
> We have changed cutting technology and also the paint.
> 
> 
> Few pictures here (CL parts mixed with ours)
> Side mount on the last picture is ours ;-) just to give you a hint, if you cannot distinguish which one is original....
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta


Hi Aspelta,

Do you know when this will be available? I need 2 pieces for my S8S. 

Thank you


----------



## Aspelta

chibi said:


> Hi Aspelta,
> 
> Do you know when this will be available? I need 2 pieces for my S8S.
> 
> Thank you



Hi,
Technically we are ready.
Currently we are setting it up - let’s call it “commercially”

I don’t want to make a false promises, but we can say it’s rather weeks than months.

Best regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspelta

rolandos582 said:


> Looks good! Any word on the midplate? Done and done or more work?



Hi,
Mid plate is next in the queue, right after flex bay parts.
We think they are more important.
Best Regards 
Aspelta 


sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

more requested, for sure, than midplates.

flex bays, radiator holds, and ceiling/floor 120.1 blanks are probably the highest demanded thing.

then drive bays, n mid plates n stuff. I know I'd personally love a couple more of the 4 in 1 SSD holders. 

^^ my guess.


----------



## Silvaren

Hello everyone

I've purchased SMA8 (Gunmetal) before CL went out of business and a part from putting it together once and using it for a month I didn't have much time to do anything with and it has been sitting in its box for a while. Protection wrap on the window is still on it even ) 

I just saw that company is out of business now and I wanted to sell my case.

Here is my order list from them you can see what parts I've purchased. Since it is in a very good condition I was wondering how much would it worth if I wanted to sell it.

Can someone comment on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> more requested, for sure, than midplates.
> 
> flex bays, radiator holds, and ceiling/floor 120.1 blanks are probably the highest demanded thing.
> 
> then drive bays, n mid plates n stuff. I know I'd personally love a couple more of the 4 in 1 SSD holders.
> 
> ^^ my guess.



It was 2 in one SSD holder, don’t think they had 4 in ones


----------



## chibi

Silvaren said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've purchased SMA8 (Gunmetal) before CL went out of business and a part from putting it together once and using it for a month I didn't have much time to do anything with and it has been sitting in its box for a while. Protection wrap on the window is still on it even )
> 
> I just saw that company is out of business now and I wanted to sell my case.
> 
> Here is my order list from them you can see what parts I've purchased. Since it is in a very good condition I was wondering how much would it worth if I wanted to sell it.
> 
> Can someone comment on it?
> 
> Thanks.



I would estimate at least your hardware cost, shipping will vary depending on the buyer.


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> I would estimate at least your hardware cost, shipping will vary depending on the buyer.


If its in a good condition e.g. no drilled holes and such and you have few spare parts you can still get very good $.

I have sold one of my STH10 (black) via kijiji to a person from Arizona for $1400, so it was very good sale. I sold it with few optional small parts. Case didn't have a single scratch in-out so do the comparing with your case and estimate how much might be worth now.

Here is a example of the case. 

I have another one exactly the same which I will probably put on sale soon. Moving too a new house and I don't have the energy to drag this case with me 

I will also put for sale my new S8S (black) its in brand new condition with few parts, except mid-plate that I have spare still in the box I already promised someone else to sell


----------



## 414347

If anyone interested here before I sell elsewhere let me know


----------



## 414347

Sorry for double post.... I just deleted


----------



## skupples

Shawnb99 said:


> It was 2 in one SSD holder, don’t think they had 4 in ones


tell that to my 4x1 SSD holder that came with my STH10. well, technically, 2.5 holder.

thgere's one in NewUser's picture even.  

ohhh. must resist buying case.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> tell that to my 4x1 SSD holder that came with my STH10. well, technically, 2.5 holder.
> 
> thgere's one in NewUser's picture even.
> 
> ohhh. must resist buying case.


oooh nice. I want one of those now too. Yeah same for the case.... must resist


----------



## 414347

There was 4x 2.5 " SSD cage and I still have 3 of them


----------



## Shawnb99

Those come with the case?


----------



## skupples

might have to get the case + 1, though I'm sure people are PM'ing with much better offers than me  

lmk if you can come off of one of the SSD cages though.


----------



## ruffhi

I have a 4 in 1 SSD holder. I know they did exist.


----------



## Fandorin

Maybe someone has a USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit-Mercury S3 / S5 Front USB Mount, or maybe some other option



Spoiler


----------



## Silvaren

chibi said:


> I would estimate at least your hardware cost, shipping will vary depending on the buyer.


Yeah ofc  I've added this screenshot of my purchase list it has all the extra items as well. As I said before I didn't have time to use it so it has no drilling holes or any kind of modification. It even has its protective wrap on top of the window still ^^

I'm just wondering what would be the right price for this?


----------



## Ovrclck

Silvaren said:


> Yeah ofc  I've added this screenshot of my purchase list it has all the extra items as well. As I said before I didn't have time to use it so it has no drilling holes or any kind of modification. It even has its protective wrap on top of the window still ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what would be the right price for this?


Try checking eBay sold listings for one like yours to give you an idea.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen.

jsutter71 said:


> My solution for tempered glass doors turned out much easier then I could have hoped. Combined with the double sided tape and the nylon nuts which grip to the standoffs it's a winner. You can crank down on the 6-32 nuts with no fear of cracking the glass. The glass was 3mm and the 5mm standoffs allowed the nuts to be flush with the top of the standoffs. The weight of the glass makes the door feel less flimsy.



Hey you did a fabulous job on the glass upgrade !


Few questions. First I just purchased an SMA8, and I plan on doing a fresh powder coat of the CaseLabs Black from Cardinal Industrial.


What type of fasteners are used to mount the Acrylic to the existing standoffs ? Are they easily removable ? I'm sending it for re-coating and I know the coat stripping process entailed. Usually sand or dip. 



Second what make of the 6/32 nylon nuts did you use ? And how are they holding up thus far ?


Thanks.


----------



## skupples

if i'm understanding your question - the stock fasteners are tiny little nuts. maybe 1/4 or smaller.


----------



## jsutter71

Stephen. said:


> Hey you did a fabulous job on the glass upgrade !
> 
> 
> Few questions. First I just purchased an SMA8, and I plan on doing a fresh powder coat of the CaseLabs Black from Cardinal Industrial.
> 
> 
> What type of fasteners are used to mount the Acrylic to the existing standoffs ? Are they easily removable ? I'm sending it for re-coating and I know the coat stripping process entailed. Usually sand or dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Second what make of the 6/32 nylon nuts did you use ? And how are they holding up thus far ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Standard hex nuts Easily removable 
And what I used. I also ran a strip of double sided 5mm 3m tape around the edge which prevents any sliding. The end result looks completely stock on both sides of the panel.


----------



## Stephen.

jsutter71 said:


> Standard hex nuts Easily removable
> And what I used. I also ran a strip of double sided 5mm 3m tape around the edge which prevents any sliding. The end result looks completely stock on both sides of the panel.



Thanks man, at least it's good to know the acrylic can be swapped out as well, using the old piece as a template. I know tempered can't be drilled no matter how much you lubricate the bit so it would have to fit inside the posts. What measurements did you use for the cut piece of tempered ? I want to see if it would be a universal measurement for all doors fit wise, or if there are slight + or - tolerances mm wise. 



Thanks again


----------



## MrKoolKhai

Does anyone have new CaseLabs cases that they are interested in selling? I know finding a new case is unlikely, but new cases have been on eBay occasionally. I am primarily interested in the S5 and the SM8, but I may be interested in other cases as well. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## lkramer

MrKoolKhai said:


> Does anyone have new CaseLabs cases that they are interested in selling? I know finding a new case is unlikely, but new cases have been on eBay occasionally. I am primarily interested in the S5 and the SM8, but I may be interested in other cases as well. Thanks in advance everyone!


I am selling my like new black S5. I will send you a PM with details and photos when I get home from work.

_Edit:_ PM sent.


----------



## chibi

Hey guys, anyone with an S8 case looking to convert to the S8S?

I just received my S8S case and would like to trade for the taller S8 if possible.

My case specs:

Colour = Black
Left Panel: Ventilated with Window
Right Panel: Standard Window

Ideally, for the S8, I would like colour to be black, left panel ventilated iwth window, right panel window and front panel with the window for the two fan mounts.

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen.

Hey everyone,


I know this is a long shot, but I'm searching for a few of these options for my SMA8 Magnum.



120.3 Flex Bay Fan/Rad Mount (Black)
PSU Mount Standard Orientation (Black)
39mm or 120mm Extended top (Black)
Midplate (Black) 



Or if anyone has an SMA8 (Rev A Only wish) SMA8-X or STH10 looking to sell, I'd be very interested in buying. 



Thanks


----------



## PM2843

Anyone have any good tips on how to lift a fully loaded THW10 by yourself?
The thing is impossible to get a decent handhold on, I've resorted to removing the side panels and lifting by horizontal accessory bars located on either side of the case.


----------



## skupples

those furniture lifter arm straps.


----------



## Fandorin

Looking for these parts to Caselabs S3/S5 Switch mount, Switch Plate - No I/O !!!! Preferably in black, but I will consider other colors as well, because I don't like my standard Caselabs S3/S5 switch mount (REV 2 with one switch opening). Ps: Can anyone know the dimensions or have a drawing?


----------



## Barefooter

PM2843 said:


> Anyone have any good tips on how to lift a fully loaded THW10 by yourself?
> The thing is impossible to get a decent handhold on, I've resorted to removing the side panels and lifting by horizontal accessory bars located on either side of the case.


It is really a two person job... trust me.


----------



## Stephen.

PM2843 said:


> Anyone have any good tips on how to lift a fully loaded THW10 by yourself?
> The thing is impossible to get a decent handhold on, I've resorted to removing the side panels and lifting by horizontal accessory bars located on either side of the case.



By yourself ? A chainfall 


It's not necessarily the weight it's the awkwardness, I'm a strong guy, and I wouldn't attempt that alone.


Reminds me of when moved a 36" Sony WEGA Flat Screen TV from the stand it was on to to the floor. It was heavy as **** and awkward just putting it on the floor to move it with a hand truck.


----------



## Aenra

@*Aspelta* and @*SouthTech* 

Bit too early for such a call, but have you considered making a case later on?
Waters are at worst a bit muddy regarding any pending copyright issues, at best clear as i've yet to see them mentioned anywhere, but either way, something similar, "in the spirit of Caselabs" as it were would certainly be possible, legally speaking.
Perhaps starting out with a mini-ITX for cost reasons?

* yes, not entirely an altruistic enquiry, since yes, i'd want one. Still ^^
** most mini-ITX cases today have one or more of the following issues: Too small a volume for normal people (that new trend with the likes of N1, CPU roast 24/7 but hey, trendy!), too large a volume to be worthy of the m-ITX name (like the new Corsairs), or too short in height to fit the larger "flat" coolers (140ish milimeters), such as the NH-C14S. And unless i'm mistaken, CL's mini-ITX Bullet was also too short for those. You might think who uses such a cooler anyway, but said height restriction also meant that certain GPUs couldn't fit in the Bullet either, so.. worth considering perhaps. That missing potential plus the kind of quality that's by now altogether absent.. Logistically of course it'd be a nightmare, i want solid, no i want glass, i want 140, no i need 120 and so on. Should be profitable though.


----------



## chibi

Does anyone have a 120.1 (black) flexbay fan/radiator mount for sale/trade? I have a new in packaging gunmetal I can swap for. Not sure if it's 120 or 140 though, it's been in storage for years.


----------



## MrKoolKhai

Hey everyone, I'm looking for the following parts:

Flex-Bay Cover - Single Solid (Black, Need 4)
Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Anti-Vibration (Black)
Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter (Black)
Silverstone USB 3.0 I/O 3.5'' bay device (FP32-E) (CaseLabs Black)
Flex-Bay 140.1 (140mm) Fan/Radiator Mount (Black)
Nova X2M Switch Assembly (Switch Plate - No I/O, Black)
S5 Drop-in Top Radiator Mount (120.2/140.2 (240/280), Black)
S5 Top Cover (Ventilation/Window, Gunmetal)
Mercury S5 Door (Standard Window, Gunmetal, Need 2)
Mercury Front Cover (S5 Front Cover, Gunmetal)

I'm going for a two-tone gunmetal/black S5, and I'm open to variations of the external panels I listed if it fits the color scheme (gunmetal). I may be interested in a black Ventilation/Window S5 Top Cover if I can't find the gunmetal parts, so feel free to contact me about that. I realize that a lot of the Flex-Bay stuff is available on bestcases.eu, but I'm trying to avoid the shipping cost if possible (I'm located in the US). I believe the Nova X2M part is compatible with the S5, but I basically want an I/O plate with only a cutout for the power switch or only cutouts for the power and reset switches.


----------



## sdmf74

Amazon has the Silverstone usb 3.0 IO


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Posted my S3 for sale, time for it to go to another good home. Still have my BH4 and S5 so I'm not completely jumping ship!


----------



## Section31

Anyone know the actual selling prices for caselabs s8 in us by chance. Ebay pricing doesn’t seem true imo.


----------



## rioja

Hi all happy owners, these cases are just getting better with every year now)

I have SMA8 inverted intact and finally I’m going to mod it
I plan to go with similar setup as in attachment, i.e. one rad on top, one optional rad on front and 2 rads at bottom, also I have exactly the same doubled res+d5 as on picture 

But there is problem which I have is while case, psu, cooling are remain and layout and drill holes remain intact over the time, the motherboard, cpu and gpu changing very fast 

And I would like to drill case to fit 2 tubes from cpu to misplace and 2 tubes from gpu to top cover but very soon it’ll be provided zen3 and 3080ti which I want to switch to and it means that drill holes can be shifted. And even after 2-3 years after zen3/3080 it will be launched next gen cpu/gpu and holes for tubing can be shifted again

So what do you think how should I deal with, how to have tube holes universal for years?
Very appreciate any of your thoughts or example

What I wanted to say is that I’d like to have all tubing routing and drilled holes universal not depending on changing hardaware, I’m so afraid to drill this case our days)


----------



## lkramer

Section31 said:


> Anyone know the actual selling prices for caselabs s8 in us by chance. Ebay pricing doesn’t seem true imo.


For reference, I recently (back in mid March) sold my CaseLabs Mercury S8 to a person in the USA for $450 including shipped.


----------



## chibi

lkramer said:


> For reference, I recently (back in mid March) sold my CaseLabs Mercury S8 to a person in the USA for $450 including shipped.



Was it shipped flat packed, or assembled?


----------



## lkramer

chibi said:


> Was it shipped flat packed, or assembled?


I shipped it flat packed. Still, it was a huge box (23 x 21 x 10 in) and weighed 35 lbs.


----------



## trainplane3

Any place to get a new/replacement/remade reservoir plate? I'm thinking about getting a new res setup and the holes I have drilled in mine probably won't line up.


----------



## rioja

trainplane3 said:


> Any place to get a new/replacement/remade reservoir plate? I'm thinking about getting a new res setup and the holes I have drilled in mine probably won't line up.



I know only one manufacturer which still produces spare parts for caselabs (3 types of distro plates)

https://www.singularitycomputers.co...ion-plates/caselabs-thw10-distribution-plate/

Well I saw somewhere luminous panels on top of midplate but you can’t drill it as I understand


----------



## Barefooter

rioja said:


> I know only one manufacturer which still produces spare parts for caselabs (3 types of distro plates)
> 
> https://www.singularitycomputers.co...ion-plates/caselabs-thw10-distribution-plate/
> 
> Well I saw somewhere luminous panels on top of midplate but you can’t drill it as I understand


I have seen the S8 distribution plate, but never saw the one you linked actually installed in a case though.

Would love to see one installed if anyone has a pic please post it.


----------



## Shawnb99

Barefooter said:


> I have seen the S8 distribution plate, but never saw the one you linked actually installed in a case though.
> 
> Would love to see one installed if anyone has a pic please post it.



It’s actually a new design and I don’t think has been put into anything yet. I know singularity is doing a build with one but it’s not finished atm 

Am looking at one myself but it involves cutting and drilling into the case

This is said to replace the dual reservoir mount.


----------



## rioja

Barefooter said:


> I have seen the S8 distribution plate, but never saw the one you linked actually installed in a case though.
> 
> Would love to see one installed if anyone has a pic please post it.


I found only one example of mid plate, I guess it's their panel


----------



## skupples

i'd rock it.


----------



## Shawnb99

Here's the best picture I could get so far of the Vertical distro plate. This one replaces the dual reservoir mount, but as I mention involves drilling and cutting into the case. I'd love a distro plate that left the case mint but all seem to want to drill or cut the case up


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> Here's the best picture I could get so far of the Vertical distro plate. This one replaces the dual reservoir mount, but as I mention involves drilling and cutting into the case. I'd love a distro plate that left the case mint but all seem to want to drill or cut the case up


Thanks for the pic!

Looks interesting.


----------



## rioja

I wonder why they produce such complicated plate from plexiglass but not a simple midplate from aluminum and powder coat in gun metall, black and other standard caselabs colors
I would buy immediate one 

Really out of whole Caselabs cases like SMA8 the midplate spare part is one of the most requested due to changing motherboard/graphic card layouts while other parts for radiators pums etc will stay forever

If I understood such a simple thing back in 2015 I would order 3-4 more midplates and would be happy


----------



## Stephen.

rioja said:


> I wonder why they produce such complicated plate from plexiglass but not a simple midplate from aluminum and powder coat in gun metall, black and other standard caselabs colors
> I would buy immediate one
> 
> Really out of whole Caselabs cases like SMA8 the midplate spare part is one of the most requested due to changing motherboard/graphic card layouts while other parts for radiators pums etc will stay forever
> 
> If I understood such a simple thing back in 2015 I would order 3-4 more midplates and would be happy





Me personally, I would just take the existing midplate to a CNC shop, have them make a few mirrored copies, minus any pass-though holes that were drilled, then have them use whatever CaseLabs powder coat your case is coated in. In my case I would use Cardinal Black T241-BK59. I have 5lbs of this powder, only costs $40 bucks.



https://shop.cardinalpaint.com/coll.../products/cardinal-blacks?variant=45252888259


That's if you wanted to keep it OEM stock.


----------



## Stephen.

I'm still searching for a 39mm or 120mm extended top, or anything in between because I know there were other sizes, from seeing old build sheets. Any color would be fine, because I'll just have it powdercoated to the color of my case ( CaseLabs Cardinal Black ). Unless someone has a few extra black ones, then great !


I just missed one on ebay and it sold for $405 bucks a week ago, in a way I'm glad I missed it.


----------



## 414347

Stephen. said:


> I'm still searching for a 39mm or 120mm extended top, or anything in between because I know there were other sizes, from seeing old build sheets. Any color would be fine, because I'll just have it powdercoated to the color of my case ( CaseLabs Cardinal Black ). Unless someone has a few extra black ones, then great !
> 
> 
> I just missed one on ebay and it sold for $405 bucks a week ago, in a way I'm glad I missed it.


Sorry I missed, what case you referring to $400 for extended top that is insane. I sold my 39mm 120mm black top for STH10 for $200. I still have another 39mm for that case that I will probably put on sale or if anyone has some parts for black S8S I can trade.


----------



## Stephen.

NewUser16 said:


> Sorry I missed, what case you referring to $400 for extended top that is insane. I sold my 39mm 120mm black top for STH10 for $200. I still have another 39mm for that case that I will probably put on sale or if anyone has some parts for black S8S I can trade.



The top was for an SMA8 in Gunmetal. Yea the bid ran that high and sold for $405. I said screw it I could get a beat up case for less and restore it myself to factory new. If your interested in selling your 39mm, I'm interested in buying. I wish I could trade parts because we all need something here. 


The same seller is also trying to sell a bottom 560mm radiator mount for $175 dollars.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sma8-Casel...875064?hash=item23d7e3a278:g:hssAAOSwsi5exo0v


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> ... or if anyone has some parts for black S8S I can trade.


Hey buddy, what S8S parts do you need? I may have some extra. Or a whole one


----------



## 414347

chibi said:


> Hey buddy, what S8S parts do you need? I may have some extra. Or a whole one



Hey chibi,

If I could get one or both sides ventilated in black in good if not new condition, at the moment I have half vent and half window. Also at least 1x 120mm fan hole plate I would pay really top $.

I'm finally moving to my new home in a month, it took builder 2 years to finish, but it’s a dream home so was worth waiting. 

If you still waiting for that mid section I'm holding it for you, It’s all in storage room with everything else, once I move in, it’s the first thing I will get it , unless you no longer needed then let me know.


----------



## chibi

NewUser16 said:


> Hey chibi,
> 
> If I could get one or both sides ventilated in black in good if not new condition, at the moment I have half vent and half window. Also at least 1x 120mm fan hole plate I would pay really top $.
> 
> I'm finally moving to my new home in a month, it took builder 2 years to finish, but it’s a dream home so was worth waiting.
> 
> If you still waiting for that mid section I'm holding it for you, It’s all in storage room with everything else, once I move in, it’s the first thing I will get it , unless you no longer needed then let me know.


These are the only spare parts that I have new sealed: 

1x dual vent standard top
1x half window / half solid side panel

I do have an entire S8S for sale as well not counting the parts above.


----------



## 414347

Msg. sent


----------



## Section31

I also want to add an updated front mounted USB ports to my S8. I never bothered ordering the USB3.0 Front Plate when i ordered the case. Anyone have found some good solutions out there. I doubt i can find one that can has type c too


----------



## Stephen.

Section31 said:


> I also want to add an updated front mounted USB ports to my S8. I never bothered ordering the USB3.0 Front Plate when i ordered the case. Anyone have found some good solutions out there. I doubt i can find one that can has type c too



The 3.5 drive USB 3.1 with the Type C I think was made exclusively for CaseLabs when the SMA8-A was released, because I couldn't find it anywhere, even on Silverstones website. It wasn't out long then CaseLabs closed down. I posted a link below for the traditional 3.5 drive USB 3.0 used for CaseLabs cases. Hope this helps.



https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-...RJW2P2RN8RV&psc=1&refRID=K7HBRRC0SRJW2P2RN8RV


----------



## Barefooter

Section31 said:


> I also want to add an updated front mounted USB ports to my S8. I never bothered ordering the USB3.0 Front Plate when i ordered the case. Anyone have found some good solutions out there. I doubt i can find one that can has type c too





Stephen. said:


> The 3.5 drive USB 3.1 with the Type C I think was made exclusively for CaseLabs when the SMA8-A was released, because I couldn't find it anywhere, even on Silverstones website. It wasn't out long then CaseLabs closed down. I posted a link below for the traditional 3.5 drive USB 3.0 used for CaseLabs cases. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-...RJW2P2RN8RV&psc=1&refRID=K7HBRRC0SRJW2P2RN8RV


I was planning on getting one of the updated I/O panels with the USB Type-C header that Caselabs was planning to sell (they never did) until I saw someone post a picture of it. It has a HDMI port which I don't need, so I would have either had to cut off the cable or leave the cable coiled up in the case. Plus you lose two of the four USB 3.0 ports.

I ended up using a USB Type-C cable and modding it into a blank single solid flex bay cover. You can see how I did it in this *post* :thumb:


----------



## Lionheart1980

Hey guys, I was thinking of doing a trade. I have a gunmetal S8 and I would like to trade it for a M8. I like seeing the motherboard vertical not horizontal. Anyone have one out there? I'm in Canada btw.


----------



## Shawnb99

Lionheart1980 said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking of doing a trade. I have a gunmetal S8 and I would like to trade it for a M8. I like seeing the motherboard vertical not horizontal. Anyone have one out there? I'm in Canada btw.


The M8 would be a drowngrade to the S8 though. I have an M8 but wouldn't do a 1 for 1 trade.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Shawnb99 said:


> The M8 would be a drowngrade to the S8 though. I have an M8 but wouldn't do a 1 for 1 trade.


How do you figure? Care to explain?


----------



## Shawnb99

Lionheart1980 said:


> How do you figure? Care to explain?



M8 is bigger, has more options for radiators


----------



## Stephen.

Barefooter said:


> I was planning on getting one of the updated I/O panels with the USB Type-C header that Caselabs was planning to sell (they never did) until I saw someone post a picture of it. It has a HDMI port which I don't need, so I would have either had to cut off the cable or leave the cable coiled up in the case. Plus you lose two of the four USB 3.0 ports.
> 
> I ended up using a USB Type-C cable and modding it into a blank single solid flex bay cover. You can see how I did it in this *post* :thumb:



Thanks man, my board came with USB-C port, so I'm good in that regard. I like your Devastator build allot, I can definitely appreciate the pride that was put into it.


----------



## MrKoolKhai

Hey everyone, I learned some new details about the configuration of the case I am thinking about purchasing, and I need the following parts to get the case to my liking:

Flex-Bay Cover - Single Solid (Black, Need 4)
Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Anti-Vibration (Black)
Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter (Black)
Flex-Bay 140.1 (140mm) Fan/Radiator Mount (Black)
S5 Drop-in Top Radiator Mount (120.3 (360), Black)
S5 Top Cover (Ventilation/Window, Gunmetal)
Mercury S5 Door (Standard Window, Gunmetal, Need 2)
Mercury Front Cover (S5 Front Cover, Gunmetal)

The list is mostly the same as the list in my previous post, but the part that I need the most is the Flex-Bay 140.1 Mount. If you have a black 120.1 Mount, I may be interested in it, but the 140.1 Mount is still my preference. I may also be interested in any of the parts I have listed in a different color. Thank you in advance, and please send me a message if you would like to sell any of these parts or know a source for them.


----------



## skupples

good luck.


----------



## Xaeos

I too have a Mercury S8 with the USB 3.0 front panel. Vandal Power (blue ring) + Reset (reddish activity light on it) on the left side, on the right it has a total of 4 USB 3.0 ports: 2 side by side, below those 3.5mm jack for FP Headphone, below that 3.5mm jack for FP Mic , and then 2 more USB ports side by side. I'm pretty sure this is the latest officially sold Mercury front panel or if there is a newer variant, it came very close to the unfortunate shutdown. Is there an official front panel option with USB 3.1 Gen2 or newer connectivity (ideally with both Type C and Type A ports on the panel) , for Mercury S8? I know that the Magnum style, thanks to the SMA8-A revision did get an official 3.1 type C including front panel, but not sure if Mercury ever did. Would be nice to find an aftermarket replacement or something. 

Furthermore, its disappointing to see CaseLabs gone. It has been hard to find another manufacturer that offered the combination of highest end build quality, materials, modular nature and near perpetual upgrade (at least, while they were in existence), while also being designed AND manufactured in the USA. With all that in mind it was a lot easier to justify the higher cost, then it is to see some of these bigger name companies charging large amounts for their high end offerings - Corsair 1000D is $500+, and the Phanteks Enthoo Elite is a whopping $900+ , not sure if there are any mass market high ends like these - which I have concerns may not be made with as high quality materials or have the other benefits of CaseLabs, while maintaining a high price despite design and manufacture in less expensive areas. There are relatively other boutique case manufacturers of which I am aware, especially those that make all-size, enthusiast focused PCs (ie there's a cottage industry of enclosures for the mITX set ), at least in the US ; there may be some in other nations but without a local distributor I can imagine prohibitive shipping/import expenses.


----------



## Kokin

For those of you who have the acrylic windows, was there any way to swap them to glass panels? My acrylic windows are full of micro scratches and I don't know if polishing may make things worse. 

From my own research, there were no USB-C revisions for the Mercury series. I wanted front USB-C since my Crosshair VIII Impact board supports it.

I have an S3 with just the power/reset switches but also one with power/reset switches + 2x USB 3.0 ports. I'm glad I was able to get the front ventilated non-Flexbay front panel a few months before CaseLabs went down. I only wished I bought a second ventilated windowed side panel to let air out passively. I think I'm one of the only S3 owners who went front 280 rad and side 240 rad while keeping all 3 windows (top+both sides) without the use of a pedestal.


----------



## Barefooter

Kokin said:


> For those of you who have the acrylic windows, *was there any way to swap them to glass panels?* My acrylic windows are full of micro scratches and I don't know if polishing may make things worse.
> 
> From my own research, there were no USB-C revisions for the Mercury series. I wanted front USB-C since my Crosshair VIII Impact board supports it.
> 
> I have an S3 with just the power/reset switches but also one with power/reset switches + 2x USB 3.0 ports. I'm glad I was able to get the front ventilated non-Flexbay front panel a few months before CaseLabs went down. I only wished I bought a second ventilated windowed side panel to let air out passively. I think I'm one of the only S3 owners who went front 280 rad and side 240 rad while keeping all 3 windows (top+both sides) without the use of a pedestal.


I put glass windows in my THW10. You can see how I did it in *this post*

That's a nice S3 build you have there :thumb:


----------



## Section31

Interesting mod. Something i might try too. Part of massive overhaul when i can go back to visit Asia.

Right now i am trying to get an super extended top made for the s8 (designed for 60mm rads). However i am going to have to wait till next year to get it done. Whenever i can travel back to Hong Kong and see if family friend who has contacts in China who could do it at affordable prices. Right now just not possible atm.

I might get custom plate made that can mount vandal switch/reset switch and usb type c/usb type a 3.2 in the coming year as part of that extended top.


----------



## Kokin

Barefooter said:


> I put glass windows in my THW10. You can see how I did it in *this post*
> 
> That's a nice S3 build you have there :thumb:


Thank you sir!!! I will save your post for future reference. The way the rubber held the TG came out really nice.


----------



## nonpolar

Hey all! Thought I'd ask here since this is the most active to date thread/forum post on CaseLabs. I got some parts that have some scratches and want to get these repainted professionally. I looked up which paint CaseLabs recommends and purchased it. For anyone who's had experience with doing this, did you just bring it to an auto shop and ask them to make the paint finish similar to the original? How much was the cost usually?


----------



## Barefooter

nonpolar said:


> Hey all! Thought I'd ask here since this is the most active to date thread/forum post on CaseLabs. I got some parts that have some scratches and want to get these repainted professionally. I looked up which paint CaseLabs recommends and purchased it. For anyone who's had experience with doing this, did you just bring it to an auto shop and ask them to make the paint finish similar to the original? How much was the cost usually?


The CaseLabs parts are actually "powder coated" not painted. Powder coating requires baking the parts in an oven which most auto shops do not have the ability to do. 

If you go to the *prismaticpowders.com* web site and click on "Find Applicator" at the top you can input your zip code and it will give you a map and list of shops that do powder coating in your area.


.


----------



## Shawnb99

Barefooter said:


> The CaseLabs parts are actually "powder coated" not painted. Powder coating requires baking the parts in an oven which most auto shops do not have the ability to do.
> 
> If you go to the *prismaticpowders.com* web site and click on "Find Applicator" at the top you can input your zip code and it will give you a map and list of shops that do powder coating in your area.
> 
> 
> .


Be aware like all things Caselabs related, it won't be cheap. I'm considering it myself since my case and pedestal don't match.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

How do you mount reservoirs onto a caselabs sma8? I am hoping not to drill anything. I'm thinking of buying a Swiftech MaelStromv2 200mm Res/Pump combo.


----------



## chibi

alexstreetwolf said:


> How do you mount reservoirs onto a caselabs sma8? I am hoping not to drill anything. I'm thinking of buying a Swiftech MaelStromv2 200mm Res/Pump combo.


1) drill
2) single mounting plate
3) double mounting plate
4) 3m double sided tape?


----------



## skupples

does anyone happen to have 3x pci i/o shields? 

i found a slotted on/off panel in my stash, for anyone trying to rig up front ports who might wanna trade for some i/o 

I finally decoupled my pump (beer coozie folded in on itself, with a 3mm thick piece of rubber inside + soft hose connection to the return) & put bushings on all of my radiator plates and woooo the difference is yuuuuge.


 i however forgot to install my inline filter, so RIP to my SigV2 fins.


----------



## shellshocked

Hi, I'm just trying to have some 480mm radiator side mounts fabricated for the Caselabs TX10. If anybody has these mounts are they able to advise me of the dimensions, including the distance between the top and bottom screw holes.


----------



## Shawnb99

shellshocked said:


> Hi, I'm just trying to have some 480mm radiator side mounts fabricated for the Caselabs TX10. If anybody has these mounts are they able to advise me of the dimensions, including the distance between the top and bottom screw holes.



You have a TX10? I hate you 
So jealous. I suspect finding any mounts or spare parts for that beast must be a pain.

You want mounts for one of the chambers I assume, wasn’t the size of that the same as a TH10 pedestal? 

Anyways good luck in your search.


----------



## Fandorin

For S3 is suitable, show the photo?


----------



## jsutter71

I’m on the fence about buying one of those over inflated SMA8 or STH10 cases on ebay just for the parts. What I’d give for a replacement lower mid plate. My STH10 hasn’t had any love in months. One if these days I’ll get it painted again. Currently my lower mid plate is usable but not in great condition.


----------



## trainplane3

Shawnb99 said:


> Here's the best picture I could get so far of the Vertical distro plate. This one replaces the dual reservoir mount, but as I mention involves drilling and cutting into the case. I'd love a distro plate that left the case mint but all seem to want to drill or cut the case up


I just came back around to this thread. Thanks for the suggestions! However, I am not going to do any drilling or cutting in to the case. Too bad they can't just make a new mounting plate like others said. I'd honestly buy 2 or 3 just to have around, even if they were $40+ each.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Hey guys its been awhile. I've come across two sma8s that I was going to sell, but the person buying is having problems with transportation so they will both be available till July 3rd-4th i think. Here's pics for parts. I will not ship the cases as I've had bad luck (thank God for insurance) so I will only sell as parts for easier shipping U.S only Texas even better. Pm me if there's any parts ya want. I know the mid pl8 and side rad mounts are popular so I'm not in a rush to sell that.

Edit: I only bought the grey one for the front 480 and 420 grey flex bay. The black one i bought cuz why not.


----------



## skupples

I'll take one of the 4x SSD cages


----------



## Shawnb99

Got a double reservoir mount? I’ll take that and any flex bay fan mounts and flex bay radiator mounts.

Not in the US but Canada, that’s like almost the same thing right?


----------



## Michaelxdrift

skupples said:


> I'll take one of the 4x SSD cages /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif





Shawnb99 said:


> Got a double reservoir mount? Iâ€™️ll take that and any flex bay fan mounts and flex bay radiator mounts.
> 
> Not in the US but Canada, thatâ€™️s like almost the same thing right?


Aren't 4x ssd mounts standard on the sma8?

I dont understand what you mean by double reservoir mounts either. The 420 is a fan mount and the other 480 is a radiator mount both gunmetal. I wasn't planning on selling them as I got them for the tx10, but I guess I can take offers?


----------



## skupples

Michaelxdrift said:


> Aren't 4x ssd mounts standard on the sma8?
> 
> I dont understand what you mean by double reservoir mounts either. The 420 is a fan mount and the other 480 is a radiator mount both gunmetal. I wasn't planning on selling them as I got them for the tx10, but I guess I can take offers?


pretty sure you get 1x unit with most Caselabs cases, yes. (one came with my STH10, but I got it second hand) 

why?

my goal is procuring a second one.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

All the sma8s I've owned (3 to be exact) had the same exact ssd and hdd cages in the back. I didn't even know they had 1x ssd cages as an option. I'm just learning this, but at the same time never payed attention. It was like the 480 I thought never existed, but low and behold I ended up owning one. If I end up finding more buyers on parts I wouldn't mind selling you the cage. I'll keep anyone on a list incase that buyer backs out or I have enough interest to part out.


----------



## skupples

idk anything about 1x, but I do know they come in 2x & 4x

wouldn't surprise me if one of the SFF cases has 1x holders


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> Aren't 4x ssd mounts standard on the sma8?
> 
> I dont understand what you mean by double reservoir mounts either. The 420 is a fan mount and the other 480 is a radiator mount both gunmetal. I wasn't planning on selling them as I got them for the tx10, but I guess I can take offers?



Will you take offers on the TX10?

I’m so jealous of you now


----------



## Michaelxdrift

skupples said:


> idk anything about 1x, but I do know they come in 2x & 4x
> 
> wouldn't surprise me if one of the SFF cases has 1x holders





Shawnb99 said:


> Michaelxdrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't 4x ssd mounts standard on the sma8?
> 
> I dont understand what you mean by double reservoir mounts either. The 420 is a fan mount and the other 480 is a radiator mount both gunmetal. I wasn't planning on selling them as I got them for the tx10, but I guess I can take offers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you take offers on the TX10?
> 
> Iâ€™️m so jealous of you now
Click to expand...

I own an s3 and it came with 1x or 2x hdd cages and/or 1x or 4x ssd cages. Don't know anything about the bh2 as it is not my taste.

On the tx10 I will not be taking offers especially since you're in Canada. That thing is huge as hell but surprisingly light. It has an extended top and ped so it would be even worse trying to ship that thing. I use it as my pc parts locker now so its very useful.


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> I own an s3 and it came with 1x or 2x hdd cages and/or 1x or 4x ssd cages. Don't know anything about the bh2 as it is not my taste.
> 
> On the tx10 I will not be taking offers especially since you're in Canada. That thing is huge as hell but surprisingly light. It has an extended top and ped so it would be even worse trying to ship that thing. I use it as my pc parts locker now so its very useful.


OMG I want it so bad now. That's exactly what I wanted with the TX10. Extended top and pedestal. Please reconsider that. If the price is reasonable I'd pay the shipping.
Please tell me you got multiple radiator mounts for it as well.


----------



## skupples

shipping whole is a terrible idea, no matter how much padding you use... unless you secure it to a wood frame or something.

mine got dented to hell, n cost $200 to ship.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> shipping whole is a terrible idea, no matter how much padding you use... unless you secure it to a wood frame or something)


Should be able to flat pack it to cut costs. I had pedestal shipped whole from Australia, that was expensive. The TX10 would need a crate, specially with the extended top and pedestal. I think that ends up being more then 6 feet tall.

I'd gladly pay $200 to get a TX10 here.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody have for sell a sma8 reservoir mounting plate?


----------



## Michaelxdrift

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody have for sell a sma8 reservoir mounting plate?


Can I see a pic or example of that? Is it the plate that covers the 4 holes next to the mb tray?

Edit: like this plate next to the pass through holes?


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> shipping whole is a terrible idea, no matter how much padding you use... unless you secure it to a wood frame or something.
> 
> mine got dented to hell, n cost $200 to ship.


How though? Take the whole thing apart. Anything like the Front panels, sides and all that cover in cardboard and tape it so it can't move the wrap it with bubble wrap. Every part wrapped with bubble wrap. Things like drive bays can go into smaller boxes, and then 2 inches of space all around it filled with packing peanuts or foam or whatever. 

If everything is covered in bubble wrap and cardboard as well with 2"+ of more packing then it should be find shipping it. My TH10 pedestal was shipping put together and came in perfect condition. It can be done if done right. It just takes a fair amount of work. Even a TX10 should be able to be shipped without issue.

If Caselabs was able to do it so should we. They shipped each and every one of their cases all over the world without very many getting damaged along they way


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Michaelxdrift said:


> Can I see a pic or example of that? Is it the plate that covers the 4 holes next to the mb tray?
> 
> Edit: like this plate next to the pass through holes?


Yes, the plate that covers the four holes.


----------



## chibi

Shawnb99 said:


> Got a double reservoir mount? I’ll take that and any flex bay fan mounts and flex bay radiator mounts.
> 
> Not in the US but Canada, that’s like almost the same thing right?



I have the following SMA8 spare parts, local bc:

1x single res mount (black bnib)
1x double res mount (black bnib)
1x 360 flexbay mount (gunmetal bnib)
1x 560 side rad mount (black opened)

Let me know if you're interested via pm.


----------



## Shawnb99

chibi said:


> I have the following SMA8 spare parts, local bc:
> 
> 1x single res mount (black bnib)
> 1x double res mount (black bnib)
> 1x 360 flexbay mount (gunmetal bnib)
> 1x 560 side rad mount (black opened)
> 
> Let me know if you're interested via pm.



Pm sent


----------



## chibi

For sale:

1x single res mount (black bnib)
1x double res mount (black bnib)
1x 360 flexbay mount (gunmetal bnib)
1x 560 side rad mount (black opened - not pictured, in storage)


----------



## Stephen.

chibi said:


> For sale:
> 
> 1x single res mount (black bnib)
> 1x double res mount (black bnib)
> 1x 360 flexbay mount (gunmetal bnib)
> 1x 560 side rad mount (black opened - not pictured, in storage)



I'm interested in the reservoir mounts, if they are still for sale.


----------



## PM2843

I got one of the last available 240 flexbay mounts available online a while ago, unfortunately it was the wrong color. Stripping all the tiny slots in the grill of paint felt like a Sisyphean task. I had to take a steel wire brush to it to get all the paint off. 


Spoiler















A decent coat of self-etching grey primer made a nice base.


Spoiler















After that I applied a coat of Cardinal Paints BK59-4A01-B.


Spoiler















It matches the original of Caselabs black very well.


Spoiler














I haven't rattle-canned anything in years and I am very happy on how it turned out.


----------



## chibi

Stephen. said:


> I'm interested in the reservoir mounts, if they are still for sale.


Double mount and flexbay pending sale. Single mount still available, send me PM. :thumb:


----------



## Stephen.

PM2843 said:


> I got one of the last available 240 flexbay mounts available online a while ago, unfortunately it was the wrong color. Stripping all the tiny slots in the grill of paint felt like a Sisyphean task. I had to take a steel wire brush to it to get all the paint off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decent coat of self-etching grey primer made a nice base.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I applied a coat of Cardinal Paints BK59-4A01-B.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the original of Caselabs black very well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't rattle-canned anything in years and I am very happy on how it turned out.



As long as you're happy with it. I used to powdercoat vehicle frames years back, and still have access to the booth if I need it. You should've used a chemical stripper such as Benco B-17 or 1010P, it's nasty caustic **** but the aluminum will be sparkle clean. It literally melts the coating off in 15 minutes. You could also use Miles 8660 in a heated tank, which is a more chemical friendly option ( less carcinogenic ). Baking it off if you have access to it is another option, but as long as your happy with it, that's all that matters. I have 10lbs of Cardinal T241-BK59, for any restoration I need to do on any parts, while keeping it stock CaseLabs black. If it was my personal coating booth I would happily take orders on here. 



Any future parts, if you go the chemical stripping route, just make sure you're protected skin, eyes, and respiratory ( preferably a respirator with a chlorine or acid gas protection cartridge )


----------



## Stephen.

@PM2843


If you're interested in Miles products here's the link below. Benco products which are the best, you won't be able to get. 



https://www.mileschemicalsolutions.com/paint_powder_removal_order_form.htm


For home use I would go with the REMOVE 9000. Either the 1 or 5 gallon options, the stuff is reusable.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Hello, I just finished my build. What can I use to cover the bottom of the front bay? I am using a 140.3 front flex.


----------



## chibi

alexstreetwolf said:


> Hello, I just finished my build. What can I use to cover the bottom of the front bay? I am using a 140.3 front flex.


A double flexbay faceplate cover is what you need. Either solid or ventilated if you want to match the rest of your case.


----------



## Adam Smith

Hello, I have a TX10-D as well and I know just how rare it is to come across any accessories at all for the TX10, let alone any of the uniquely sized radiator mounts for them. I'm in the process of working with a shop to fabricate four 560mm side radiator mounts. When the shop finalizes the prototype CAD drawing, and i verify fitment after fabrication, I can definitely send you the actual file and/or the overall measurements. Quick question, do you happen to have the 9x140 super mount radiator mount for your TX10? Thanks.


----------



## Adam Smith

shellshocked said:


> Hi, I'm just trying to have some 480mm radiator side mounts fabricated for the Caselabs TX10. If anybody has these mounts are they able to advise me of the dimensions, including the distance between the top and bottom screw holes.


Hello, I have a TX10-D as well and I know just how rare it is to come across any accessories at all for the TX10, let alone any of the uniquely sized radiator mounts for them. I'm in the process of working with a shop to fabricate four 560mm side radiator mounts. When the shop finalizes the prototype CAD drawing, and i verify fitment after fabrication, I can definitely send you the actual file and/or the overall measurements. Quick question, do you happen to have the 9x140 super mount radiator mount for your TX10? Thanks.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Is there a way to convert the regular top of a sma8 to a revision A? Or selling the top of 480 of the sma8.


----------



## nonpolar

Hey all, thought I'd give an update after bringing the CaseLabs parts for "re-powder coating" the parts that had a lot of scratches and scuffs. I'm happy to say that they came out spectacular! (For those in the Philadelphia region, I went to Vibrant Finish LLC). I had the extended top, extended window sides (2X), regular sides (2X), sides for the pedestal (2X), and some smaller pieces for the front (2X) redone, and the total cost came out to roughly $130. Really not that bad considering it took ~ 1.5 weeks and they came out looking great. I will say that I was able to notice some slight imperfections (I think I counted one or two bubbling in total), and the extended top from the inside corners had some imperfections in the corners. But given the condition these guys were in, I'll happily take it. 

I did notice, and expected, the colors to not perfectly align with the parts I didn't bring in. Not really a big deal since we're talking about some slight shade differences that I couldn't tell unless I shone a light and compared them right away. But seeing that I'm going to replace some computer parts in the near future and tear down the reservoirs, etc., I might just bring the rest of the pieces back to the place to use their powder coat (Which looked exactly like the ones on CaseLabs). Although by then the colors will probably not match again, so I might just leave as is. Overall, I'm really happy as to how this turned out.


----------



## skupples

hmm... gives me some hope I can redo my entire case at some point. 

i assume the cost goes up if they have to blast it first. Wonder if they can coat over the existing powder?


----------



## shellshocked

Adam Smith said:


> Hello, I have a TX10-D as well and I know just how rare it is to come across any accessories at all for the TX10, let alone any of the uniquely sized radiator mounts for them. I'm in the process of working with a shop to fabricate four 560mm side radiator mounts. When the shop finalizes the prototype CAD drawing, and i verify fitment after fabrication, I can definitely send you the actual file and/or the overall measurements. Quick question, do you happen to have the 9x140 super mount radiator mount for your TX10? Thanks.


Thanks! I would appreciate if you can send the dimensions across when you can. I only have two 9x120 and one 4x180 super mounts for the TX10. I had a couple of MO-RA 360s which I used in the case and pedestal. Would that be of any help to you?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

*120.3 front flex black and 19mm (I think) top black*

I am selling a 120.3 front flex and the standard 19mm top. Let me know if somebody wishes to purchase. Open to trade for one of the items for a 480 sma8 top or modded top. Revision A top too if compatible.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

alexstreetwolf said:


> I am selling a 120.3 front flex and the standard 19mm top. Let me know if somebody wishes to purchase. Open to trade for one of the items for a 480 sma8 top or modded top. Revision A top too if compatible.


Pmed

Edit: this plate thats below the top right?


----------



## Adam Smith

Hey everyone, this is a huge long shot but I'm looking for a few TX10 parts/accessories: 

140x9 super mount radiator mount

Extended top

TX10 pedestal 

If anyone is interested, you can name your price on any of the items I've listed. Also, I've got tons of CL accessories if you're interested or in need of any.

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Section31

There seems to be an increase in people selling caselabs cases now. Understandable with the bad economy globally. Even i would consider sell my caselabs s8 if I could recover full costs.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Section31 said:


> There seems to be an increase in people selling caselabs cases now. Understandable with the bad economy globally. Even i would consider sell my caselabs s8 if I could recover full costs.


Damn this covid. 

These cases are great. Shame caselabs went out of business. I have an sma8 with two 560 rads and they perform great. The space it has in the basement and the back where the psu cables go is great too. I was deciding between this and the TT Wp100 but the build quality of the sma8 won me over. I have no idea why I bought a phanteks primo 3 years ago instead of a caselabs case.


----------



## Section31

alexstreetwolf said:


> Damn this covid.
> 
> These cases are great. Shame caselabs went out of business. I have an sma8 with two 560 rads and they perform great. The space it has in the basement and the back where the psu cables go is great too. I was deciding between this and the TT Wp100 but the build quality of the sma8 won me over. I have no idea why I bought a phanteks primo 3 years ago instead of a caselabs case.


I agree. Good choice on your part. I was debating sma8a revision versus 2080ti in 2018 lol. Well the whole story with that, the last two years of upgrades (including ryzen 3000) were useless when I could have solved my problems by either getting the sma8a revision with 560mm rads or adding an Mo-Ra3 420 to my collection of cooling. That would have actually been best financial measure as the i9-7920X only issue i had was its high temperature and adding cooling would have kept it fine. Could have just saved the money since i didn't use the 2080TI much and pretty much will go to 3080TI at this point and still have enough ready for next year platform (alderlake/ryzen 5000).


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Section31 said:


> I agree. Good choice on your part. I was debating sma8a revision versus 2080ti in 2018 lol. Well the whole story with that, the last two years of upgrades (including ryzen 3000) were useless when I could have solved my problems by either getting the sma8a revision with 560mm rads or adding an Mo-Ra3 420 to my collection of cooling. That would have actually been best financial measure as the i9-7920X only issue i had was its high temperature and adding cooling would have kept it fine. Could have just saved the money since i didn't use the 2080TI much and pretty much will go to 3080TI at this point and still have enough ready for next year platform (alderlake/ryzen 5000).


Sma8a would have been a great choice. 7920x is a hot chip. What do you have now to cool it? 
I'm also looking to upgrade this year to a ryzen 4000 from an i7 5960x and to the 3080ti from a 1080ti. I feel the cpu is starting to struggle in open world games.


----------



## Section31

alexstreetwolf said:


> Sma8a would have been a great choice. 7920x is a hot chip. What do you have now to cool it?
> I'm also looking to upgrade this year to a ryzen 4000 from an i7 5960x and to the 3080ti from a 1080ti. I feel the cpu is starting to struggle in open world games.


You want my opinion, don't bother upgrading the cpu this year. Not worth it with Intel Alderlake/Ryzen 5000 One year away and them both going to DDR5, USB4, etc. Better off to save more money and go for that unless you earn a lot. That and those CPU may endup needing an new CPU block at this rate. Cooling I should have gone and followed all the others and get an Mo-Ra3. I ended up getting one, the 420 version and its basically solved all my cooling needs.

Right now, i am debating (once i get my TongFeng 4800h with RTX2060 in) to sell off the 3950X/X570 Board and possibly bulk of that rig and build up funds further for the Alderlake/Ryzen 5000 Rig.


----------



## skupples

if anyone in florida is ever looking to part with some CL stuff, lmk. I got benjis & a car. 


We have this mini-rack at work that I might convert into a ghetto TX10-H(orizontal).


----------



## Michaelxdrift

alexstreetwolf said:


> Is there a way to convert the regular top of a sma8 to a revision A? Or selling the top of 480 of the sma8.


I hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## shellshocked

Adam Smith said:


> Hey everyone, this is a huge long shot but I'm looking for a few TX10 parts/accessories:
> 
> 140x9 super mount radiator mount
> 
> Extended top
> 
> TX10 pedestal
> 
> If anyone is interested, you can name your price on any of the items I've listed. Also, I've got tons of CL accessories if you're interested or in need of any.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone!


Hey, I plan on holding onto the mounts for the TX10, because of Caselabs going out of business and I don't have an alternative. I have attached photos of my 9x120 and 4x180 super mounts for your reference. If you need more photos or measurements, please let me know.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Good afternoon,

Would anybody know how accurate is cad file of the sma8 on the 3dwarehouse website? I'm going to see if a local metal shop can make a part for me.


----------



## Ovrclck

Couple photos of my finished S5.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Ovrclck said:


> Couple photos of my finished S5.


still rocking a 4790k huh? Pretty good looking overall.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Midplate and backplate are gone. 480 top is being sold to Alex. Anyone else need parts? The 4x ssd bracket might be sold to skupples, but the rest is available.


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> Midplate and backplate are gone. 480 top is being sold to Alex. Anyone else need parts? The 4x ssd bracket might be sold to skupples, but the rest is available.


No pedestal for TH10 or 480 flex bay radiator mounts? Psu mount or 120mm Flex bay fan mount? I'll take the 4x ssd if @skupples doesn't want it.


----------



## skupples

thanks for holding out, but I'm gonna pass on the cage for now! (unless no one else makes an offer on it I suppose)


----------



## Michaelxdrift

skupples said:


> thanks for holding out, but I'm gonna pass on the cage for now! (unless no one else makes an offer on it I suppose)


thanks for the heads up. I just want to be fair to anyone buying parts from me. Ive had no offers on the cages specifically so Shawnb99 is up, but there's some glue on one of them so I'll post pics soon.


----------



## BleedOutCold

Michaelxdrift said:


> Midplate and backplate are gone. 480 top is being sold to Alex. Anyone else need parts?


Would be interested in the mobo tray if it's available separately.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

BleedOutCold said:


> Michaelxdrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midplate and backplate are gone. 480 top is being sold to Alex. Anyone else need parts?
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested in the mobo tray if it's available separately.
Click to expand...

yes its available.


----------



## Shawnb99

Don’t happen to have a pedestal for the TH10 for sale? Would love a second one


----------



## Michaelxdrift

here's the mb tray and cages I'm selling. The mb tray as a scratch, but it will be behind a motherboard so its ok. The hdd cage has glue on it but the other 2 are fine. Don't ask me how as I got it second hand.


----------



## MrKoolKhai

Hey everyone, I'm still in need of a Flex-Bay 140.1 Mount, so please send me a message if you would like to sell this part or know a source for it. I have a Flex-Bay 120.1 Mount that I am willing to trade for a 140.1 Mount (possibly willing to add money on top of trade), so please contact me if you are interested in that as well.


----------



## Shawnb99

So what's the best way to paint my TH10 pedestal from white to black? Not looking for something to really show off, just want it to match the rest of the case. Can I get away with just spray painting it black?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Shawnb99 said:


> So what's the best way to paint my TH10 pedestal from white to black? Not looking for something to really show off, just want it to match the rest of the case. Can I get away with just spray painting it black?


You would need something that etches itself in likely. Maybe some black grille paint first and then a finish that matches your current black next. Or take it and get it powder coated.


----------



## Shawnb99

Yeah looking into getting it powder coated but then i'd want the whole case to be painted and I'm looking at a few hundred if not more at least. 

I'm not sure yet since I want to soundproof the inside there's little point of painting in there so not sure if I want to go all out on just the exterior. Not sure yet how fancy I want to get with it, not like anyone else will ever look at it. Soundproofing will be a pain to remove and clean afterwards so likely permanent where ever I put it. I am planing on making this my last build, only thing will be to swap the 3080TI in.


----------



## SteezyTN

Has anyone ever filled/patched any of their previous holes in the aluminum panels? I have an extra inside panel for my SMA8 that has holes from previous setups, and I would like to fill the holes for later. 

What’s the best way to do this?


----------



## skupples

take the ped + a fan cover to an auto-body shop for matching.


it'll be totally worth the few hundred.


----------



## Shawnb99

Have been contacting the local auto body shops. All have said to me they don't do that kind of work. Contacting every place that does powder coating as well though with the responses I'm getting it doesn't look like no one will do that kind of service here. 
Not worth it to ship it anywhere as I'd pay through the ass for shipping.


----------



## Thebc2

Hey folks. Working through my first build in a Caselabs M8 case and having some issues with mounting hardware and was hoping to get some guidance.

First regarding mounting rads with push/pull. I found the typical 28mm and even 30mm long M4 screws to be too short to mount a rad+fan to the top radiator mount points. I ended up finding (after much work) black 35mm M4 screws which I am waiting on now. Does that sound like the right size for making it through a thick Noctua fan frame and Caselabs exterior Aluminum?

More importantly. What types of screws are you using to mount fans directly to the rear of the chassis? I am trying to mount a rear 120mm in the main compartment and 2x140mm in the back of my ped, however the typical fan screws included with most fans don’t fit through the narrower holes in the Caselabs exterior aluminum panels. I could widen the fan screw holes but would prefer to not mod that. Any idea what screws I can use to mount fans? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shawnb99

Thebc2 said:


> Hey folks. Working through my first build in a Caselabs M8 case and having some issues with mounting hardware and was hoping to get some guidance.
> 
> First regarding mounting rads with push/pull. I found the typical 28mm and even 30mm long M4 screws to be too short to mount a rad+fan to the top radiator mount points. I ended up finding (after much work) black 35mm M4 screws which I am waiting on now. Does that sound like the right size for making it through a thick Noctua fan frame and Caselabs exterior Aluminum?
> 
> More importantly. What types of screws are you using to mount fans directly to the rear of the chassis? I am trying to mount a rear 120mm in the main compartment and 2x140mm in the back of my ped, however the typical fan screws included with most fans don’t fit through the narrower holes in the Caselabs exterior aluminum panels. I could widen the fan screw holes but would prefer to not mod that. Any idea what screws I can use to mount fans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I ended up using 3mm nuts with the 35mm screws on mine. As for the pedestal I used Noctua fans and used the rubber thingys


----------



## Thebc2

Shawnb99 said:


> I ended up using 3mm nuts with the 35mm screws on mine. As for the pedestal I used Noctua fans and used the rubber thingys




Cheers, was considering doing that with nuts. Appreciate the reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dagamus NM

Thebc2 said:


> Hey folks. Working through my first build in a Caselabs M8 case and having some issues with mounting hardware and was hoping to get some guidance.
> 
> First regarding mounting rads with push/pull. I found the typical 28mm and even 30mm long M4 screws to be too short to mount a rad+fan to the top radiator mount points. I ended up finding (after much work) black 35mm M4 screws which I am waiting on now. Does that sound like the right size for making it through a thick Noctua fan frame and Caselabs exterior Aluminum?
> 
> More importantly. What types of screws are you using to mount fans directly to the rear of the chassis? I am trying to mount a rear 120mm in the main compartment and 2x140mm in the back of my ped, however the typical fan screws included with most fans don’t fit through the narrower holes in the Caselabs exterior aluminum panels. I could widen the fan screw holes but would prefer to not mod that. Any idea what screws I can use to mount fans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Go to fastenal or a place that specializes in screws and stuff. Get the length you need in the 3mm as mentioned above. I do like the rubber things that come with good fans. Make sure to get some washers so that the small screws don't pull through.


----------



## Ovrclck

Michaelxdrift said:


> still rocking a 4790k huh? Pretty good looking overall.


Absolutely! Chugging along just fine.


----------



## Ovrclck

Michaelxdrift said:


> still rocking a 4790k huh? Pretty good looking overall.


Absolutely! Chugging along just fine. Thanks!


----------



## Section31

For those looking for sma8a incredible deal up here. Even i would be willing to handle all the shipping to get it and fix it up.

https://forum.dazmode.com/forum/mem...91325-caselab-sma8-project-radiators-and-fans


----------



## Section31

Anyone remember the SMA8A spare parts compatibility between its and its revision model. I'm looking into getting that damaged SMA8A and seeing if if the Luminious Bottom Plate from the SMA8A revision would work on it.


----------



## Shawnb99

Sweet found a place that's willing to do powdered coating. Now to decide on colors.


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> Sweet found a place that's willing to do powdered coating. Now to decide on colors.


You can go to *www.prismaticpowders.com/* pick out a few colors you like. Give them a call and they will send you some samples which gives you a better idea of what the finished product will look like. I think they will send you a half a dozen samples for free.

Also you can better match up with your cable colors and/or coolant colors too :thumb:


----------



## Shawnb99

Barefooter said:


> You can go to *www.prismaticpowders.com/* pick out a few colors you like. Give them a call and they will send you some samples which gives you a better idea of what the finished product will look like. I think they will send you a half a dozen samples for free.
> 
> Also you can better match up with your cable colors and/or coolant colors too :thumb:


Thanks. i'll check them out. Thinking of doing one color outside, different color inside. Right now I have black/white in mind.

Think I'm going to go white on the outside and some kind of metallic black to match my soundproofing on the inside.


----------



## shiokarai

Anyone interested in almost new SMA8-A with ultra-rare 5 slot vertical PCIE?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CaseLabs-M...598600?hash=item2af006b808:g:vy4AAOSwyaNfQsG7

Someone is selling on ebay. "Just" $2k already.... 

Maybe it's time to finally sell my new BH8 seeing those prices!


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone know the exact colors Caselabs used for the white and black?


----------



## iamjanco

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone know the exact colors Caselabs used for the white and black?


See:

*Ordering from Cardinal Paint note*
https://www.overclock.net/forum/161...selabs-white-paint-cardinal.html#post27683054

*Info about Caselabs White from Cardinal*
https://www.overclock.net/forum/161...-case-labs-owners-club-2147.html#post26054765

Cardinal Black BK59 is supposed to be the match for what CaseLabs used.


----------



## Shawnb99

Thank you very much!


----------



## SteezyTN

Looking for a custom distro plate for my SMA8. Does anyone currently have this? I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Shawnb99

SteezyTN said:


> Looking for a custom distro plate for my SMA8. Does anyone currently have this? I would love to see pictures.


Check out https://www.singularitycomputers.com/product-category/watercooling/distribution-plates/. They seem to be the only ones making distro plates for Caselabs


----------



## jsutter71

Deleted


----------



## jsutter71

Section31 said:


> Anyone remember the SMA8A spare parts compatibility between its and its revision model. I'm looking into getting that damaged SMA8A and seeing if if the Luminious Bottom Plate from the SMA8A revision would work on it.


It will fit. Regardless the front tabs on the panel can be grounded with a dremal if need be. I discovered a slight difference between the SMA8 and STH10 but 30 seconds with a dremal corrected the issue.


----------



## Shawnb99

jsutter71 said:


> It will fit. Regardless the front tabs on the panel can be grounded with a dremal if need be. I discovered a slight difference between the SMA8 and STH10 but 30 seconds with a dremal corrected the issue.


You took a dremel to a Caselabs? That should be a crime!


----------



## Adam Smith

Hey everyone, i own a TX10-D and I've recently found a fabrication shop that has fabricated two 140x9 radiator super mounts for me to exact Caselabs specification using the measurements from the bottom side blanking panel that came with the case as the overall measurements are the same as a super mount would be. My question is, if anyone here owns a TX10, and has a 150mm top, would it be possible to post or PM me some pictures of the underside of the top so that i can get more information about how the 150mm top mounts to the top of the case so that i can then take that information to the fabrication shop and have one made? From the few pictures that I've found on google, they fail to show the bottom side of the top and that is the key information that i need. Thanks a lot, everyone.

Regards- Adam Smith


----------



## Shawnb99

Adam Smith said:


> Hey everyone, i own a TX10-D and I've recently found a fabrication shop that has fabricated two 140x9 radiator super mounts for me to exact Caselabs specification using the measurements from the bottom side blanking panel that came with the case as the overall measurements are the same as a super mount would be. My question is, if anyone here owns a TX10, and has a 150mm top, would it be possible to post or PM me some pictures of the underside of the top so that i can get more information about how the 150mm top mounts to the top of the case so that i can then take that information to the fabrication shop and have one made? From the few pictures that I've found on google, they fail to show the bottom side of the top and that is the key information that i need. Thanks a lot, everyone.
> 
> Regards- Adam Smith


Contact @Michaelxdrift he has one I believe. Also I don't think the design is any different from any 150mm extended top, I have one for my TH10 I could take pictures of if Michael doesn't get back to you


----------



## Adam Smith

*TX10 top pics*



Shawnb99 said:


> Contact @Michaelxdrift he has one I believe. Also I don't think the design is any different from any 150mm extended top, I have one for my TH10 I could take pictures of if Michael doesn't get back to you


 That would be awesome, thank you. From the few pics that I've seen of the underside of the 150mm TX10 top specifically, I've noticed that there is some sort of stiffening panel/divider at each end of the top where the ball stud mounts are. I have the original standard top so i can use that as reference to show the fab shop but I'm trying to keep everything to exact original Caselabs specification. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Aenra

@Adam Smith post some pics of that beast, will you 
And good luck with the extra parts.


----------



## jsutter71

Shawnb99 said:


> You took a dremel to a Caselabs? That should be a crime!


I didn’t say that. I said dremel the front tabs on the luminous panel.


----------



## Shawnb99

jsutter71 said:


> I didn’t say that. I said dremel the front tabs on the luminous panel.


Ah ok. Good. I hate even having to dill holes in mine. I've avoided it so far with my TH10 though I'm going to have to on my reservoir mount


----------



## Section31

Shawnb99 said:


> Ah ok. Good. I hate even having to dill holes in mine. I've avoided it so far with my TH10 though I'm going to have to on my reservoir mount


I use double sided velcro tape nowadays. Can't risk damaging the caselabs.


----------



## skupples

I both regret & absolutely HAD to tap two holes in the roof & floor of my STH10  



I just need to find a better double sided product, even industrial velcro fails eventually. Specially for the LED strips I have stuck to my monitor (double sided foam M3)


----------



## Thebc2

Hey all, wanted to share this 5.25” USB 3.1 gen2 front panel usb hub I used recently in my M8 build. The M8 I have has the much older USB option and with no Caselabs options in sight I was looking for another solution to add both 3.1 USB-C and USB-A front ports on my build.

It’s nice and low profile in the back and was just able to squeeze it in the top most flex bay spot with a thick rad with push/pull fans in place.

My only complaint is the finish doesn’t match the caselabs black as it is brushed instead of powder coated finish. But it does the job and isn’t too big of an eye sore


EZDIY-FAB 2-Port USB3.0 Type A... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078Z52Y1X?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adam Smith

hey guys, Just wanted to post a few pics of a 140.9 super mount that I've had fabricated for my TX10-D. It is 100% functional but only 99% perfect because, as you can see from the pics of the corner of the mount, the mount doesn't run completely flush with the frame. A small detail to most but a huge one to me as I'm determined to achieve a complete copy of the Caselabs mount. If you guys have any questions just let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Deeptek

Hey all.. Would a ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Impact DTX mobo fit in the S3?


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Deeptek said:


> Hey all.. Would a ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Impact DTX mobo fit in the S3?


I would definitely think so, triple slot card will fit with the 3 expansion slots so I think that would fit the extra 3 cm in board length. I can measure tomorrow to be sure but I wouldn't think it would be an issue at all....


----------



## Section31

Funny thing with all the caselabs especially the mercury lineup is that they are perfectly suited to handle the massive 3000 series cards.


----------



## ivoryg37

Deeptek said:


> Hey all.. Would a ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Impact DTX mobo fit in the S3?


It does fit, I'm using that same motherboard in one of my S3 at the moment. You do have to remove the rubber bump that supports the motherboard near the PCIE port though since the Impact has the backplate on it

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28259834-post23812.html


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks for the help. I just sourced a Caselabs S3. Stepping away from SFF air builds and diving back into water cooling.

Exciting times!

Also, if anyone has a single solid bay panel and extended top for the S3 in black they would sell or trade for a regular top I would be really appreciative


----------



## Stephen.

Hey Everyone


Question


Is the SMA8-A solid mid-plate interchangeable with the original Magnum SMA8 chassis ?


I recently converted my Magnum top chassis to the Revision-A with the drop in 480mm radiator mount, with no issues. But I can't seem to find a straight answer in regards to the mid-plate interchangeability. 



I'm in the process of acquiring a Revision-A solid mid-plate, so hopefully the fitment is the same as the top chassis.




EDIT: Never mind did a little thread research and found it'll fit fine, the Rev-A chassis divider is the only part that would cause issues in an original Magnum SMA8. 



In case anyone ever needs a reference posts 613 & 614 will help. Link listed below.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...s-announces-magnum-sma8-revision-sma8-62.html




Thanks.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I had the original sma8 top 480 mount remade to fit a 560 rad using both the mount and side 560 mount as references. I think it turned out great. Now I need to find a place that will powder coat it black.


----------



## chibi

alexstreetwolf said:


> I had the original sma8 top 480 mount remade to fit a 560 rad using both the mount and side 560 mount as references. I think it turned out great. Now I need to find a place that will powder coat it black.



That's pretty awesome Alex! Where did you get it done, and at what cost? :thumb:

Caselabs OEM powder coat was from Prismatic Powders. I suggest finding an authorized applicator near you for a quote.

https://www.prismaticpowders.com/find-applicator


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> I had the original sma8 top 480 mount remade to fit a 560 rad using both the mount and side 560 mount as references. I think it turned out great. Now I need to find a place that will powder coat it black.





Very nice ! 



The CNC shop did right by you, I would've said go for a drop in feature but your tolerances are already stretched to the max. Powder coating shop should be easy to find, I got a place by me that does it, and I have 10lbs of *Cardinal BK59-T241* powder in case I ever need some beat up spare parts restored. You could never have too many these days of at least the important parts . 



You should try and see if they could replicate the mid-plate because then they might get a little business from the Caselabs members @ Overclock .


I wonder what happened to the guy *Aspelta*, he was on here showcasing parts he was making, then disappeared, hopefully he's alright with everything going on the world these days.


----------



## Stephen.

Speaking of acquiring parts.


I'm looking for a 120.4 (480mm) side radiator mount ( preferably black ) for my SMA8.


In the process of redoing my loop, and running push pull with the 560 is giving me clearance issues underneath for the fittings @ the through holes. Figure the 480 would give me an extra 20mm of headroom between the mid-plate and the radiator


Thanks


----------



## alexstreetwolf

chibi said:


> That's pretty awesome Alex! Where did you get it done, and at what cost? :thumb:
> 
> Caselabs OEM powder coat was from Prismatic Powders. I suggest finding an authorized applicator near you for a quote.
> 
> https://www.prismaticpowders.com/find-applicator


It was expensive but worth it. The total was $270. I needed this made because the screw holes I made, most didn't match and was pressuring the cpu cables. I'll check that paint place. Thanks.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Very nice !
> 
> 
> 
> The CNC shop did right by you, I would've said go for a drop in feature but your tolerances are already stretched to the max. Powder coating shop should be easy to find, I got a place by me that does it, and I have 10lbs of *Cardinal BK59-T241* powder in case I ever need some beat up spare parts restored. You could never have too many these days of at least the important parts .
> 
> 
> 
> You should try and see if they could replicate the mid-plate because then they might get a little business from the Caselabs members @ Overclock .
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the guy *Aspelta*, he was on here showcasing parts he was making, then disappeared, hopefully he's alright with everything going on the world these days.


It turned out good. The name of the shop is D&A metal fabrication. It took a month for it to be made but well worth the time.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> It turned out good. The name of the shop is D&A metal fabrication. It took a month for it to be made but well worth the time.





Sounds about right, especially since it was they're first go at the part. This is why CaseLabs took a long time to fulfill orders because they didn't skimp on the quality of their machining. 



CaseLabs Gunmetal powder coat -https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PTB-2614/river-stone


You can always buy the powder yourself and bring it to the shop of your choosing in-case they don't use the prismatic powder line. The place I go to by me in NYC is flexible, most other places should be either, especially if they want your business. 



Sold by the lb, I'd say order 2lbs you'll have plenty left over, powder goes a long way. I had a whole case stripped and re-coated awhile back, out of a 5lb box they used a little over 2.5 pounds.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Sounds about right, especially since it was they're first go at the part. This is why CaseLabs took a long time to fulfill orders because they didn't skimp on the quality of their machining.
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs Gunmetal powder coat -https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PTB-2614/river-stone
> 
> 
> You can always buy the powder yourself and bring it to the shop of your choosing in-case they don't use the prismatic powder line. The place I go to by me in NYC is flexible, most other places should be either, especially if they want your business.
> 
> 
> 
> Sold by the lb, I'd say order 2lbs you'll have plenty left over, powder goes a long way. I had a whole case stripped and re-coated awhile back, out of a 5lb box they used a little over 2.5 pounds.


Yeah, takes time. Not sure why they didn't just offer a top mount with the 560 mount. I just installed, and there's no holding or space problems. I'll look into the prices for the powder coating.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> Yeah, takes time. Not sure why they didn't just offer a top mount with the 560 mount. I just installed, and there's no holding or space problems. I'll look into the prices for the powder coating.



Looking forward to seeing the finished product, depending on the quote you get for the powder coating, you might be better off putting a fresh coat of gunmetal on everything. Even though stripping the old will be involved. Depending on the place they'll either bake it off, blast it, or my personal favorite chemically strip the powdercoat with Benco B17. Benco bath will strip it clean in about 20 minutes. 



I used to work in an auto body shop 15 years ago painting/powdercoating vehicles/frames/wheels/engine parts etc. Still wish that place was in business, I'd at least have a booth to rent if I needed one. I've tried to rent booths in the past, unless they know you, they aren't too receptive of you using their equipment. 



A whole case should run you in the $400-600 range for the re-coat, that's with the strip included.


----------



## Deeptek

King Mercury!! RIP CaseLabs!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Nice!

I'm thinking about building in my Mercury S3 again. Imagine a RTX 3090 stuffed into that case


----------



## Kokin

Deeptek said:


> Hey all.. Would a ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Impact DTX mobo fit in the S3?


Easily fits! A 3090 would look ridiculous in the S3.


----------



## skupples

not sure 3090/3080/70 cooler would fit in there without the riser.


----------



## Kokin

skupples said:


> not sure 3090/3080/70 cooler would fit in there without the riser.


I don't see why not, the 3090 FE is the largest at 313mm x 138mm. My own 1080Ti FTW3 is 300mm x 143mm, which is already taller and half an inch shorter. The only issue is that most S3 owners have windowed panels, which would easily choke out any aircooled GPU.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished product, depending on the quote you get for the powder coating, you might be better off putting a fresh coat of gunmetal on everything. Even though stripping the old will be involved. Depending on the place they'll either bake it off, blast it, or my personal favorite chemically strip the powdercoat with Benco B17. Benco bath will strip it clean in about 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in an auto body shop 15 years ago painting/powdercoating vehicles/frames/wheels/engine parts etc. Still wish that place was in business, I'd at least have a booth to rent if I needed one. I've tried to rent booths in the past, unless they know you, they aren't too receptive of you using their equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> A whole case should run you in the $400-600 range for the re-coat, that's with the strip included.


I got lazy and went ahead and installed the mount lol. Locally they charged me $80 for the powder coat. Maybe I'll do it later. You can hardly see the silver color of it installed. There's enough space now behind the radiator now. Its not pressuring the cpu cables now and I can easily slip cables through now without the need of taking the rad off first. I'm going to keep the original 480 mount. Now, I wonder how well will these hwlabs gtx 560 nemesis rads cool the new Rtx 3080 or 3090.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Kokin said:


> I don't see why not, the 3090 FE is the largest at 313mm x 138mm. My own 1080Ti FTW3 is 300mm x 143mm, which is already taller and half an inch shorter. The only issue is that most S3 owners have windowed panels, which would easily choke out any aircooled GPU.


And that's why we watercool said items, lol. I don't see the upcoming GPU's being an issue to fit in the Mercury series, now the BH's I have a feeling that will be a cramped fit.
Of course everything fits in a M8 though lol


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> I got lazy and went ahead and installed the mount lol. Locally they charged me $80 for the powder coat. Maybe I'll do it later. You can hardly see the silver color of it installed. There's enough space now behind the radiator now. Its not pressuring the cpu cables now and I can easily slip cables through now without the need of taking the rad off first. I'm going to keep the original 480 mount. Now, I wonder how well will these hwlabs gtx 560 nemesis rads cool the new Rtx 3080 or 3090.


Looks great man, fits like a glove. Just wish you had enough room fabrication wise to have a drop in style like the 480 top. My system is on hold, waiting for a 3090. Slow progress. I have a triple 480 radiator set-up, HWL GTS, front, top and bottom. Figured I'll use 2 for the GPU, and a single 480 should be enough for my 10900K. Wish I could've gone thicker, but the temperature differences are minuscule, and HWL GTS rads are top notch in the 30mm department. If I had a 120mm extended top cover, I would've had the clearance *(rad on top)* to use 480GTX rads all around, the top set-up is where the clearance issues are. As you know.

Speaking of 560s, I saw a build where a guy was able to fit 4 of them into his SMA8. Link is below. Luckily I have extra parts, I had to mod my mid-plate to fit the push pull radiator set-up. I'll post pictures once it's completed, hopefully in October. I have an AquaComputer set-up as far as cooling components, so it's either gonna be that, or Heatkiller for the GPU block.

Quadrouple 560 Set-up


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Looks great man, fits like a glove. Just wish you had enough room fabrication wise to have a drop in style like the 480 top. My system is on hold, waiting for a 3090. Slow progress. I have a triple 480 radiator set-up, HWL GTS, front, top and bottom. Figured I'll use 2 for the GPU, and a single 480 should be enough for my 10900K. Wish I could've gone thicker, but the temperature differences are minuscule, and HWL GTS rads are top notch in the 30mm department. If I had a 120mm extended top cover, I would've had the clearance *(rad on top)* to use 480GTX rads all around, the top set-up is where the clearance issues are. As you know.
> 
> Speaking of 560s, I saw a build where a guy was able to fit 4 of them into his SMA8. Link is below. Luckily I have extra parts, I had to mod my mid-plate to fit the push pull radiator set-up. I'll post pictures once it's completed, hopefully in October. I have an AquaComputer set-up as far as cooling components, so it's either gonna be that, or Heatkiller for the GPU block.
> 
> Quadrouple 560 Set-up


That would have been better but I don't know if they would have been able to do it and it would have probably required some designing on my part. I'm happy with the final product. Its easy to mount and unmount, especially with qds. Thats a nice mod he did, crazy he fit four in there. With two 560, I get a 8c higher than ambient with the pump at 50% and fans at 1200rpm at 100%. With four, I'm pretty sure he gets 1c or 2c higher than ambient. Crazy mod, turned out great. He has the psu in the middle of the bottom pedestal?

I'm thinking of getting the 3080 or 3090 ftw3 hydro depending on benchmarks. if the 3090 is only going to be 15% faster than 3080, I'm going to get the 3080. What case do you have?


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> That would have been better but I don't know if they would have been able to do it and it would have probably required some designing on my part. I'm happy with the final product. Its easy to mount and unmount, especially with qds. Thats a nice mod he did, crazy he fit four in there. With two 560, I get a 8c higher than ambient with the pump at 50% and fans at 1200rpm at 100%. With four, I'm pretty sure he gets 1c or 2c higher than ambient. Crazy mod, turned out great. He has the psu in the middle of the bottom pedestal?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 3080 or 3090 ftw3 hydro depending on benchmarks. if the 3090 is only going to be 15% faster than 3080, I'm going to get the 3080. What case do you have?


Yea that's what you calling maxing out space completely. It's a little too much RGB for me, but to each their own. Nice build nonetheless.

I have an SMA8-A

I'm going to go 3090 in the event I decide to get an 8K TV when the prices drop, and more screen size options are available. 4K UHD hasn't even reached it's full potential yet, and it will run smooth as butter with the new card. This is my first GPU upgrade since 2017, my GTX 1080 Ti did right by me. If I remember correctly that card was $600-$700 then. I still probably could've squeezed another year out of my 1080, I play allot of old games that run like butter on it. Hopefully I won't have to look at another GPU until the 5000 series or better is out. I'm sure even by then games won't even be utilizing 10 cores, let alone 24GB of VRAM. It's a birthday present to myself, just turned 40 a week ago. Still waiting for the clocking results from the AIB partners, don't know if I'll go that route, or Founders Edition, unless the clocks are 500mhz or better I'll stick with a Founders. I'm not going to pay an extra $300-$400 for an additional 100mhz boost.

I remember my first Nvidia GPU, actually found it in my storage unit a year ago consolidating through old parts. Good old Ti 4600, and playing Rainbow 6 Rogue Spear, and the original Splinter Cell. The leaps GPU wise from then to now, is comparable to when I was a kid going from Atari, to Nintendo, to Super Nintendo.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

My first gpu was a gtx 970. I hated that card lol. It was weak imo. I sold mine one month before the 980 ti came out. 1080ti is a great card. Thats what I currently have. Apparently nVidia couldn't improve that card that much so they rereleased the card under the names 2070, 2070s, 2080, and 2080s.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> My first gpu was a gtx 970. I hated that card lol. It was weak imo. I sold mine one month before the 980 ti came out. 1080ti is a great card. Thats what I currently have. Apparently nVidia couldn't improve that card that much so they rereleased the card under the names 2070, 2070s, 2080, and 2080s.


If I remember correctly, I either had a 670 or a 680 GTX before my 1080, I'd have to go through my parts in storage I'm sure it's buried somewhere. I've always squeezed the lifespan out of most of my Nvidia cards, I really have no need to upgrade my cards annually. This build is the first major overhaul I've done in about 9 years, and I'm hoping to get the same amount of time or better out of it. Nothing is ever really future proofed.

I'm coming from an X58 chipset, i7 980X to now a Z490 chipset 10900K, about a 10 year leap. I was going to go X299 chipset, but it's really a waste of cores for my needs since I focus mostly on gaming. Let me tell you that 980X on an EVGA X58 Classified motherboard was one powerful little sob for it's time, I hit a 4.8ghz clock on water with it, some were hitting 5ghz depending on the chip.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I loved my 970's until a AMD rep gave me a RX-390, it definitely decimated the 970's due to the memory allowance - but I was mainly playing at 1080p at that time then I moved to a 1080 and shortly after swapped up to a 1080Ti. My 1080Ti was the best investment card, as it's served me very well for 1440p gaming, hardware transcoding, folding, and rendering videos & projects. I do plan on moving to a 3080, but I will wait till either the end of this year or early next year when the dust gets settled some on the launches that are coming up.
Still planning on bringing my M8 out of the closet to refresh it when my schedule at work slows down and the weather calms down so I can strip the paint and fix the mistakes I made on it - still want to paint it white again but might see if a friend can spray it in one of his automotive booths instead.
I would love to build in a S3 or S5 if I can find one for a steal, like the steal I got my M8 for. Still hope someone brings back the CL line even if it's under a different name/IP.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> If I remember correctly, I either had a 670 or a 680 GTX before my 1080, I'd have to go through my parts in storage I'm sure it's buried somewhere. I've always squeezed the lifespan out of most of my Nvidia cards, I really have no need to upgrade my cards annually. This build is the first major overhaul I've done in about 9 years, and I'm hoping to get the same amount of time or better out of it. Nothing is ever really future proofed.
> 
> I'm coming from an X58 chipset, i7 980X to now a Z490 chipset 10900K, about a 10 year leap. I was going to go X299 chipset, but it's really a waste of cores for my needs since I focus mostly on gaming. Let me tell you that 980X on an EVGA X58 Classified motherboard was one powerful little sob for it's time, I hit a 4.8ghz clock on water with it, some were hitting 5ghz depending on the chip.


I'm thinking about upgrading my 1080ti to the 3090. Depends on how much better will it be. If not I'll upgrade to the 4090 or whatever its going to be called. Its three years old and still plays most games at ultra at 1440p. Unless its rdr2 or exodus. I'll see next week. I still use a 5960x clocked at 4.5ghz. No bottlenecking.


DarthBaggins said:


> I loved my 970's until a AMD rep gave me a RX-390, it definitely decimated the 970's due to the memory allowance - but I was mainly playing at 1080p at that time then I moved to a 1080 and shortly after swapped up to a 1080Ti. My 1080Ti was the best investment card, as it's served me very well for 1440p gaming, hardware transcoding, folding, and rendering videos & projects. I do plan on moving to a 3080, but I will wait till either the end of this year or early next year when the dust gets settled some on the launches that are coming up.
> Still planning on bringing my M8 out of the closet to refresh it when my schedule at work slows down and the weather calms down so I can strip the paint and fix the mistakes I made on it - still want to paint it white again but might see if a friend can spray it in one of his automotive booths instead.
> I would love to build in a S3 or S5 if I can find one for a steal, like the steal I got my M8 for. Still hope someone brings back the CL line even if it's under a different name/IP.


With the 970, I couldn't play at high settings at the time in many games. The witcher 3 is one of my favorite games and I had to put it on low to play over 60fps. When the 980 ti came out, I was able to play at 1440p and 60fps. Idk, I didn't have a good experience with it. The 1080ti was so good that nvidia and amd competed with it for three years through many releases. The last time a card was as good as the 1080ti, I think it was the 9800gt. Not sure. I'm hoping that the 3090 is strong enough to warrant an upgrade. Hopefully.

That be great if somebody picked up the cl line. I'm pretty sure the cases would sell well.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Were the sma8 extra pedestals able to be installed on top of the case? Kind of like making an sma8x.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> Were the sma8 extra pedestals able to be installed on top of the case? Kind of like making an sma8x.


I'm still searching for a 120mm extended pedestal top cover. Literally would be the last piece of a nice collection.

I don't think the lower pedestal would work for the top, because you would need the standoffs at the top corners to install the tinnerman clips for the top cover. I wonder how many SMA8-X's are floating around or even still sealed in a box somewhere never touched. I don't think I've ever seen a build in one, or than STH10 builds. I would consider getting an STH10 in the future, new preferably, since most of the parts are interchangeable with an SMA8. Most STH10's I've seen for sale where pretty beat up, and they wanted new condition prices for them. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> I'm still searching for a 120mm extended pedestal top cover. Literally would be the last piece of a nice collection.
> 
> I don't think the lower pedestal would work for the top, because you would need the standoffs at the top corners to install the tinnerman clips for the top cover. I wonder how many SMA8-X's are floating around or even still sealed in a box somewhere never touched. I don't think I've ever seen a build in one, or than STH10 builds. I would consider getting an STH10 in the future, new preferably, since most of the parts are interchangeable with an SMA8. Most STH10's I've seen for sale where pretty beat up, and they wanted new condition prices for them. 🤷‍♂️


They do get expensive. I was lucky enough to purchase my sma8 last year for $800. $200 above msrp. I think msrp was $600? I was thinking about getting an sth10 but at the time, only one was for sale for $1700. So I decided to go with the the sma8. If I ever decide to go for an sth10, I put an ad out on reddit.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> They do get expensive. I was lucky enough to purchase my sma8 last year for $800. $200 above msrp. I think msrp was $600? I was thinking about getting an sth10 but at the time, only one was for sale for $1700. So I decided to go with the the sma8. If I ever decide to go for an sth10, I put an ad out on reddit.


Open box, brand new condition expect to pay $1000-$2000, lesser for an older Magnum Revision, more for a Revision A with all the updated bells and whistles. I know someone that sold a lower pedestal on eBay months ago, and got over $1200 for it, brand new though. I saw a 39mm Extended Top Cover auction off for $400.00 on eBay.

There was an STH10 on eBay that I guess either sold, or he took the listing down, he was local by me, and had it listed for $1800, and had the 120mm Extended Top Cover. The case was drilled, it was beat up for the price he was asking. I asked if he was willing to part it out, but he wasn't, all I wanted was that 120mm top, that looked like it had a slightly damaged corner, so I was recluctant to even buy the whole thing just for parts.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Open box, brand new condition expect to pay $1000-$2000, lesser for an older Magnum Revision, more for a Revision A with all the updated bells and whistles. I know someone that sold a lower pedestal on eBay months ago, and got over $1200 for it, brand new though. I saw a 39mm Extended Top Cover auction off for $400.00 on eBay.
> 
> There was an STH10 on eBay that I guess either sold, or he took the listing down, he was local by me, and had it listed for $1800, and had the 120mm Extended Top Cover. The case was drilled, it was beat up for the price he was asking. I asked if he was willing to part it out, but he wasn't, all I wanted was that 120mm top, that looked like it had a slightly damaged corner, so I was recluctant to even buy the whole thing just for parts.


Thats the one I saw. $400 for a 39mm? Wow, I got one for $120 last year. I went push pull. There's was some one selling their sth10 on reddit for $800 but from Australia. Not sure if its still there.
That $1800 case was on ebay at least for a year. Too many holes for that price.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> Thats the one I saw. $400 for a 39mm? Wow, I got one for $120 last year. I went push pull. There's was some one selling their sth10 on reddit for $800 but from Australia. Not sure if its still there.
> That $1800 case was on ebay at least for a year. Too many holes for that price.


Yea $400 if I recall it was in Gunmetal the 39mm top. Tops don't appear that often, 39mm is more available than 120mm.

The price of that STH10 went up. I remember at one point it was $1100, then $1500 ( for awhile ), finally it maxed out at $1800. Way too much, I'd pay a premium for a 120mm extended top, but it has to be in open box new condition, preferably black, but not a deal breaker. 

Back in May there was a mint SMA8-A for sale in Canada with a rare vented back door, tons of accessories for like $800 US, but he wasn't willing to ship it. Only local pickup. ( Shrugs ). Such as life.


----------



## DarthBaggins

This is where I'm glad I have the standard and extended tops for my M8.


----------



## Stephen.

DarthBaggins said:


> This is where I'm glad I have the standard and extended tops for my M8.


M8 is nice, I almost bought one about a year and a half ago with a pedestal and a 85mm extended top, but then I found my revision A SMA8. 

I will find a 120mm extended top sometime in this life , but I'm happy I have a 39mm top though.


----------



## WhoIsMysterion

I wonder. If Trump loses the election and all tariffs were lifted, could CaseLabs make a come back? One can only dream.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Is anybody selling an sma8, I think is called the chassis divider? I want to mount another res/pump on the my sma8 without drilling holes.


----------



## USNcole

alexstreetwolf said:


> Is anybody selling an sma8, I think ita called the chassis divider? I want to mount another res/pump on the my sma8 without drilling holes.


Like the whole back plate? That's what the divider is. Reservoir mount is probably what you're thinking of. I have one of each but I need to sell the SMA8 first and will offer it to the buyer first after they buy the case. If they don't want it I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

USNcole said:


> Like the whole back plate? That's what the divider is. Reservoir mount is probably what you're thinking of. I have one of each but I need to sell the SMA8 first and will offer it to the buyer first after they buy the case. If they don't want it I'll shoot you a message.


Yes, the divider. My divider only has a single mount. Im looking for the divider with dual mount and a dual mount. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## USNcole

alexstreetwolf said:


> Yes, the divider. My divider only has a single mount. Im looking for the divider with dual mount and a dual mount. Let me know. Thanks.


I'm not sure if they ever made a divider with a dual mount for the regular SMA8. You need to drill/tap the right two holes to mount the double mount from what I understand.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

USNcole said:


> I'm not sure if they ever made a divider with a dual mount for the regular SMA8. You need to drill/tap the right two holes to mount the double mount from what I understand.



A metal shop should be able to do that.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Let me know if you don't sell it. I might still buy from you if the divider doesn't have any holes.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Is there any place to buy a USB 3.0 retro kit for STH10? or anyone know if there's altentive i could buy for it? Got mine without one when i bought my STH10 few years back , now i kind wish i have gotten =(
nvm, don't think the spare faceplate i have will work with the silverstone USB hub or im completely stupid can't figure how it replaces power/reset only plate i have now.


----------



## Shawnb99

Finally got a hold of Cardinal paint. Sorted out the mistake. Decided to increase the price of shipping of me yet made very little effort to contact me. Least I got enough to never deal with them again


----------



## _Killswitch_

Im not selling my case but how much do other stuff go for now days, some stuff i won't ever use like FB 5.25 bracket kit (well maybe 1 set of the 3 i have in spare parts) drive cages only use the small one that my 2.5 SSD is in, but going to replace that drive with M.2 drive so that cage will be tossed in the drawer like other ones i have.


----------



## Shawnb99

New distro plate from Singularity Computers. Fits in 5x 5 1/2' flex bays with no modification and fits dual D5's. I think I'll be getting one rather then adding a 360 in the front.


----------



## dolomatt

Hi guys. I have the bh4 bullet and am trying to lower my temps. I have been using a 2080 super, 9700k and a cryorig h7 cooler on the cpu and haven’t been happy with the temp spikes ok the cpu. So I just installed a my-c14s and also added two exhaust fans(with two in the front as intake)to the top of the case but I feel like it’s trapping the air from the gpu as those temps seemed to go up. When I had the cryorig I had the top flipped so the holes were above the gpu and the h7 just exhausted through the back(1 fan only).

is the two top exhaust fans making things worse? I can’t really flip the top back so the holes are above the gpu because of the orientation on the c14s. Any recommendations?


----------



## Blackspots

I sure wish there was a USB-C front panel retrofit (I have the Mercury S8, and not a lot of new boards have two large USB 3.x front panel headers, they usually have one big 21 pin USB 3.x header, and one smaller USB 3.x header (that I think are for USB-C)


----------



## alexstreetwolf

dolomatt said:


> Hi guys. I have the bh4 bullet and am trying to lower my temps. I have been using a 2080 super, 9700k and a cryorig h7 cooler on the cpu and haven’t been happy with the temp spikes ok the cpu. So I just installed a my-c14s and also added two exhaust fans(with two in the front as intake)to the top of the case but I feel like it’s trapping the air from the gpu as those temps seemed to go up. When I had the cryorig I had the top flipped so the holes were above the gpu and the h7 just exhausted through the back(1 fan only).
> 
> is the two top exhaust fans making things worse? I can’t really flip the top back so the holes are above the gpu because of the orientation on the c14s. Any recommendations?


Whats temps are you getting? Its air cooler. It might not be as strong as an aio.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shawnb99 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461089
> View attachment 2461090
> View attachment 2461091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New distro plate from Singularity Computers. Fits in 5x 5 1/2' flex bays with no modification and fits dual D5's. I think I'll be getting one rather then adding a 360 in the front.


Damn, would love that for my M8. fortunately there are definitely plenty of options to go with for a distro - even though Singularity is a great pick.


----------



## Shawnb99

DarthBaggins said:


> Damn, would love that for my M8. fortunately there are definitely plenty of options to go with for a distro - even though Singularity is a great pick.


Not many that don’t involve making modifications to the case. This is why I’m excited over this one as it uses all mounting holes so shouldn’t need to modify anything.
I’ll post pics when I get mine, am ordering two of them


----------



## Stephen.

If anyone is interested, there's a few nice cases on eBay. Used ones might be good for extra parts.

Mercury S8, used condition, this was listed at $1000 earlier in the week, now $650 - Black

CaseLabs Mercury S8

Magnum SMA8, brand new in the box, bidding at $1000, or buy it now $1800 - White

CaseLabs SMA8 Magnum 

M8 Magnum, used condition, buy it now $579 - Black

CaseLabs Magnum M8


----------



## DarthBaggins

There is also a BH7 listed from Australia - currently at a low bid ($150 USD shipping too): Aussie BH7 eBay


----------



## Stephen.

DarthBaggins said:


> There is also a BH7 listed from Australia - currently at a low bid ($150 USD shipping too): Aussie BH7 eBay


Yes that one just posted not too long ago, and in new open box condition. Then you have the two TH10s, one for $2519, ( down from $3000 ), and the one for $1249 which has been listed forever.


----------



## Shawnb99

$2519 for a TH10? God damn. Makes me wonder what I'd get for mine now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I am happy to see the M8 above $500+, since I paid nowhere near that for mine back when I got it years ago. I still plan on holding onto it for as long as possible since it's a part of case history now.


----------



## Shawnb99

Same, the M8 was my first Caselabs I can't get rid of it for that reason alone. Only when I'm dying will I sell one and that's only cause I don't anyone who would give it the love it deserves. I cried a little when I had to drill 4 holes into it


----------



## DarthBaggins

Part of me want's that BH7, but sadly it's not in the budget as of yet.


----------



## Shawnb99

I've been temped by the SMA8's but I don't really need one. Only one that would really get me excited is a TX10 with all the options I want but sadly it doesn't look like I'll ever get that.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> $2519 for a TH10? God damn. Makes me wonder what I'd get for mine now.


I don't know if this person will get the $2519 he or she is hoping, the one for $1249 has been listed almost a year. Unless you have all the bells and whistles, pedestals, extended tops etc. 

The biggest steal I saw was a few months back a TX-10D, in two tone. I think it had the extended top, it sold in brand new open box condition for $1100 if I recall. I literally went to ask one question and poof it was sold. The seller replied to me and he goes "wow that sold quick, wondering if I should've listed it for more". I just shook my head and didn't even bother replying I was speechless. Probably got it in a evicted storage unit or an estate sale, had no clue what he had, build sheet and all.


----------



## Shawnb99

OMG I would of loved that TX10. I can see why it sold, buddy could of easily got 2k for it. Yeah for my TH10 I got the pedestal, extended top lots of extra's. Same for the M8.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> OMG I would of loved that TX10. I can see why it sold, buddy could of easily got 2k for it. Yeah for my TH10 I got the pedestal, extended top lots of extra's. Same for the M8.


I'd say more towards the 3k mark, gotta think about it for a second, a brand new SMA8-A with all of the updated bells and whistles go upwards of 2k+, that's with only a 39mm top not even a 120mm. I've seen drilled to smithereens STH10s sell over the 1k mark.

There was an STH10 by me that I think sold for $1800, or he took down the listing, with the 120mm top, but it was beat up pretty bad for the asking price. The top had a chip and a corner dent, and the case definitely needed a fresh coat of Cardinal Black Powder, didn't have the XXL window. I tried getting him to sell the top, that I could've fixed, but no dice.


----------



## Shawnb99

Just insane but then again the options that thing gave you was endless. That's really my biggest regret with them. Figured they would be around a whole lot longer so thought I had time. Oh well. My TH10 build is overkill enough as it is.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the time thing is why I didn't jump on a BH2 or 4 when I had the chance before the decline happened.


----------



## Shawnb99

I know. So many things I would of grabbed. I kept waiting for the horizontal one they promised but never delivered, I should of just gave in and got the dual. I was never a fan of the smaller ones, I moved up to the TH10 from my M8 cause it wasn't long enough, I couldn't imagine going smaller.

I should of realized it was the end when they discontinued the pedestal for the M8. Then again I was lucky to even get the pedestal when I did since they were in the process of burning it all down. 

So what color do you think has the higher resale value black or white? I assume any non standard color would kill it's value


----------



## Stephen.

There were two more ultra rare items that were sold on eBay by a member here, who I'll keep anonymous. He sold a brand new pedestal for single wide magnum cases for $1200, and the base platform for $500, two definitely ultra rare accessories.


Edit:

Any of the big 3, black, white, gunmetal, should be an easy sale, I would say white being a rarer color would sell a little higher. I like the two tone gunmetal and black ones, those are really rare.


----------



## Shawnb99

Yeah some of the rarer items would go for big bucks. I'd be lucky to get $400 for my M8 pedestal


----------



## Thebc2

I found an S8 in great shape with an extended top for only 350, it's about a 5-6 hour drive. Talked to the seller and they offered to ship but said it would probably cost a fair amount. Really tempted to ask him to meet me half way. 

Question though. I currently have an M8. Is the M8's pedestal the same as the S8's? In other words, if I bought this S8 could I throw it on my M8's existing pedi?


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Thebc2 said:


> Question though. I currently have an M8. Is the M8's pedestal the same as the S8's? In other words, if I bought this S8 could I throw it on my M8's existing pedi?


No the pedestal's are not the same dimensions. I think they're close, but I believe the S8 is slightly smaller length/width wise.


----------



## Thebc2

Womp womp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Section31

Anyone know where i could find an atx mobo tray for Mercury S8. Running into issues where the E-ATX tray affects my build more than i want it to.


----------



## zervun

Section31 said:


> Anyone know where i could find an atx mobo tray for Mercury S8. Running into issues where the E-ATX tray affects my build more than i want it to.
> View attachment 2462924


You can do what I did - I took my Tx10 case side panels into TAP plastics (or whatever you got in your area) and had them cut an acrylic piece that was the same size/drill/route holes and just have them shorten it. Probably going to be impossible to find that regular ATX tray. Although you would have to drill/tab the motherboard holes which isn't ideal and/or get standoffs that have longer thread just drill a hole and put a nut on the other side.


----------



## NoDoz

Ive been feeling bad my S8 is just sitting in my basement collecting dust. Either I need to use it or find it a new owner that would appreciate it.


----------



## Section31

zervun said:


> You can do what I did - I took my Tx10 case side panels into TAP plastics (or whatever you got in your area) and had them cut an acrylic piece that was the same size/drill/route holes and just have them shorten it. Probably going to be impossible to find that regular ATX tray. Although you would have to drill/tab the motherboard holes which isn't ideal and/or get standoffs that have longer thread just drill a hole and put a nut on the other side.


I might do that actually.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Is anybody selling a black sma8 divider? Would a sma8a divider work?


----------



## shiokarai

alexstreetwolf said:


> Is anybody selling a black sma8 divider? Would a sma8a divider work?


SMA8-A divider is different, won't work without a modification.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

shiokarai said:


> SMA8-A divider is different, won't work without a modification.


What mod is required?


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> What mod is required?


You would need the SMA8-A front and rear chassis parts for the chassis divider to work, the layout is slightly different from a Magnum chassis. The only SMA8-A compatible parts with the old Magnum series ( from my experimentation ) is the mid-plate, and the drop in 480mm mount with top chassis. The bottom plate with the recessed mounts for the lighting strips might work, never tried it though.

You'll also notice with the front and rear SMA8-A chassis parts, there are threaded stand-offs where you mount the 480/560 SMA8-A radiator mount.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> You would need the SMA8-A front and rear chassis parts for the chassis divider to work, the layout is slightly different from a Magnum chassis. The only SMA8-A compatible parts with the old Magnum series ( from my experimentation ) is the mid-plate, and the drop in 480mm mount with top chassis. The bottom plate with the recessed mounts for the lighting strips might work, never tried it though.
> 
> You'll also notice with the front and rear SMA8-A chassis parts, there are threaded stand-offs where you mount the 480/560 SMA8-A radiator mount.


Ok, I just buy a regular black divider if anybody is selling. No holes is highly prefered.


----------



## chibi

Section31 said:


> Anyone know where i could find an atx mobo tray for Mercury S8. Running into issues where the E-ATX tray affects my build more than i want it to.



I have one, can sell it to you if you buy the whole case with it as well 
Location: Vancouver BC
CaseLabs S8S in black, extended top, 2x 360 top mount, 1x 360 side mount, 1x 240 front rad mount, PSU support bracket


----------



## Avacado

How much?


----------



## Shawnb99

Damn got me tempted now.


----------



## Section31

Chibi, I know it will sell if your willing to hold out for good price.


----------



## chibi

Section31 said:


> Chibi, I know it will sell if your willing to hold out for good price.


I prefer a local sale so I don't have to take it apart for shipping. I'm thinking of putting it up on forums and such but haven't had time lately.

@Shawnb99 - was great selling to you in the past for previous Caselabs parts. Let me know if you're interested and I'm sure we can work out a deal.


----------



## Section31

Duplicate


----------



## Section31

chibi said:


> I prefer a local sale so I don't have to take it apart for shipping. I'm thinking of putting it up on forums and such but haven't had time lately.
> 
> @Shawnb99 - was great selling to you in the past for previous Caselabs parts. Let me know if you're interested and I'm sure we can work out a deal.


Dazmode Forum is an option too for Canada. I know there are couple guys (but out in eastern canada) who would buy such an case.


----------



## chibi

For sure, I offload a lot of water cooling parts on Daz's forums as well.

I have a stack of HWLabs rads I'm looking to replace with the new Heatkiller line too.

1x GTX 560
1x GTX 480
1x GTX 360
1x GTX 280
1x GTX 240
1x GTX 120
2x GTS 360
1x GTS 240

Still have a bunch of reservoirs from EK and an Aquacomputer USB D5.


----------



## Section31

chibi said:


> I prefer a local sale so I don't have to take it apart for shipping. I'm thinking of putting it up on forums and such but haven't had time lately.
> 
> @Shawnb99 - was great selling to you in the past for previous Caselabs parts. Let me know if you're interested and I'm sure we can work out a deal.


I know people interested depending on the pricing. Telling them to contact you.


----------



## Deeptek

If anyone has an ATX case that they want to sell let me know. Thx.


----------



## Adam Smith

Hey everyone, just wanted to post up some pictures of a few TX10 140x9 MORA super mounts that I had fabricated recently. They’re a complete CL match from the aluminum material thickness and the edge bend depths and profiles. Let me know what you guys think and if anyone needs one, I can have others made pretty easily, thanks for checking them out.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Does anybody have a STH10 for sale?


----------



## KoolAidFizz

I have a HPTX motherboard tray and back. Does anybody have a regular sized motherboard tray and back?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to post up some pictures of a few TX10 140x9 MORA super mounts that I had fabricated recently. They’re a complete CL match from the aluminum material thickness and the edge bend depths and profiles. Let me know what you guys think and if anyone needs one, I can have others made pretty easily, thanks for checking them out.
> View attachment 2464055
> View attachment 2464056
> View attachment 2464057
> View attachment 2464058


That looks great. You basicaly did what I did for the sma8 560 top. I wonder how it will look like with a mora installed.


----------



## Adam Smith

alexstreetwolf said:


> That looks great. You basicaly did what I did for the sma8 560 top. I wonder how it will look like with a mora installed.


Thank you 😀, that's my plan as soon as I get time in the near future. I'm still waiting on some custom door panels and a rear chamber blanking panel for the case that are being fabricated as well so I've got a little while longer to wait to start mocking everything up. I like your mount as well, It's a long wait and costly but well worth it once you see the final result.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> Thank you 😀, that's my plan as soon as I get time in the near future. I'm still waiting on some custom door panels and a rear chamber blanking panel for the case that are being fabricated as well so I've got a little while longer to wait to start mocking everything up. I like your mount as well, It's a long wait and costly but well worth it once you see the final result.


You're going to to have serious cooling with that mora. Only thing I'm looking for is an sma8 divider. The one I have has a few holes and it annoys me lol. My mount took around a month to create but will worth it.


----------



## Adam Smith

alexstreetwolf said:


> You're going to to have serious cooling with that mora. Only thing I'm looking for is an sma8 divider. The one I have has a few holes and it annoys me lol. My mount took around a month to create but will worth it.


 I’m gonna have one in the bottom compartment as well, so yeah lol. You mean the vertical divider right? Yeah, the mid plates and the dividers are possible to replicate but are detailed and time consuming as well. Send me some pics of your build, I’d love to see it.


----------



## Shawnb99

One side panel soundproofed








Other side


----------



## Adam Smith

Shawnb99 said:


> One side panel soundproofed
> View attachment 2465434


 That looks sweet! 👍 Has it seemed to help so far?


----------



## Shawnb99

Adam Smith said:


> That looks sweet! 👍 Has it seemed to help so far?


No idea yet. Still in waiting on pair of the flex bay distro plates so should be a few more weeks before I can even start putting it together.


----------



## Adam Smith

Shawnb99 said:


> No idea yet. Still in waiting on pair of the flex bay distro plates so should be a few more weeks before I can even start putting it together.


 Gotcha, did you get the distros from singularity? Post some pics whenever you get them, I’d love to check it out.


----------



## Shawnb99

Adam Smith said:


> Gotcha, did you get the distros from singularity? Post some pics whenever you get them, I’d love to check it out.


Yep both are from Singularity. Still testing them atm hopefully they ship soon. Will post pics for sure


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm thinking of finally letting my S3 go.I love the case but it's starting to show it's age and has been retired for a newer modern case. Does anyone think I can trade a Caselabs S3 with a 36mm tophat for a 3070


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> I’m gonna have one in the bottom compartment as well, so yeah lol. You mean the vertical divider right? Yeah, the mid plates and the dividers are possible to replicate but are detailed and time consuming as well. Send me some pics of your build, I’d love to see it.


I will. I'll send some after I finish draining my system. I have a lot of gunk in my gpu for some reason. I used Mayhems x1 blood red so I'm thinking that created all of that. I bought an Ek blood red to see if it happens again. If it does, I'll be switching to clear coolant.


----------



## Adam Smith

alexstreetwolf said:


> I will. I'll send some after I finish draining my system. I have a lot of gunk in my gpu for some reason. I used Mayhems x1 blood red so I'm thinking that created all of that. I bought an Ek blood red to see if it happens again. If it does, I'll be switching to clear coolant.


 Ohhh, I know the struggles lol. I’ve been running the new revision of Mayhems XT1 Nuke clear concentrate and it’s awesome. It’s also safe on PETG as far as it not causing micro fractures in the tubing over time, it’s also listed as having up to a five year system life.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> Ohhh, I know the struggles lol. I’ve been running the new revision of Mayhems XT1 Nuke clear concentrate and it’s awesome. It’s also safe on PETG as far as it not causing micro fractures in the tubing over time, it’s also listed as having up to a five year system life.


Its annoying lol. Seems like color coolant may last around a year at most, if it was the coolant that caused it. Scrubbing the block with soup should clean.


----------



## Barefooter

alexstreetwolf said:


> Its annoying lol. Seems like color coolant may last around a year at most, if it was the coolant that caused it. Scrubbing the block with soup should clean.


I doubt if the gunk in your GPU is from Mayhems coolant. More than likely it came from your radiators.

I have used that same Mayhems coolant for 3 plus years in the same system no flushing and it was fine, in fact came out perfectly clean when I did finally change it out.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Barefooter said:


> I doubt if the gunk in your GPU is from Mayhems coolant. More than likely it came from your radiators.
> 
> I have used that same Mayhems coolant for 3 plus years in the same system no flushing and it was fine, in fact came out perfectly clean when I did finally change it out.


I use two hwlabs 560 gtx rads. Those should be fine as they are copper. The fittings are brass. My Barrow qds should be brass as well. Gpu is an ek block and cpu block is Aquacomputer. Couldn't be from a metal reaction. Only thing I can think off is the coolant. I also used a white swiftech coolant I used for one month before I drained it but I didn't pass distilled water in the loop to clean. It could have been from that as well.


----------



## Adam Smith

alexstreetwolf said:


> I use two hwlabs 560 gtx rads. Those should be fine as they are copper. The fittings are brass. My Barrow qds should be brass as well. Gpu is an ek block and cpu block is Aquacomputer. Couldn't be from a metal reaction. Only thing I can think off is the coolant. I also used a white swiftech coolant I used for one month before I drained it but I didn't pass distilled water in the loop to clean. It could have been from that as well.


This


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> This


What do you mean?


----------



## DarthBaggins

HWL and Mayhems have had some issues over the years due to cleaning issues, and from the statement of not flushing and cleaning the components from the previous coolant - I think you just found your issue.


----------



## LunaP

TH10 owner here, curious if anyone knows or has heard of any front panel replacements for the USB 3.0 ports, was hoping to add either USBC or USB 3.2 if possible or if anyone knows any third party sites that still do this? Got a new board coming in soon so hoping to take advantage, worse case just buy a spare bay extension.

And also if not, would it be unwise to attempt to take something like this 

Usb front port 3.1 gen 2 and attempt to just remove and attach the USB 3.1 gen 2 to the front ( unscrewing them from the box ) ?in theory it sounds possible since it still uses the connector but just validating.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Ok cleaned the system and redid a few tube lines. I still need to clean a few things. Hopefully it doesn't gunk up. The cpu block was a bit dirty too, cleaned that and flushed the system with distilled first. I noticed that the Ek cyrofuel stains a bit less.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Are there casters with brakes for this case?


----------



## Adam Smith

Hey everyone, I’m putting a few cases up for sale if anyone is interested. I’ve got a BNIB Magnum MH10 and an un modded Magnum T10 that has a few imperfections. PM me with any questions, thank you all.

MH10:











































T10:


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well it's mine, its "Empty" looking but it works!


----------



## Shawnb99

Don’t see too many MH10’s or T10’s.
For those who haven’t seen these before here are the specs
MH10 
Specifications:
Size: 15"W x 19.06"H x 26.06"D (381mm x 484mm x 662mm) PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX - HPTX (13.60" x 15.00”) (346mm x 381mm) Max Radiator Size: 120.4
Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 59mm Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 52mm Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25” Bays): 10
HDD Capacity: 12 (24 using Flex-Bays and HDD bays) Weight: 25 lbs.

T10
Specifications:
Size: 15"W x 25.06"H x 20.06"D (381mm x 637mm x 510mm)
PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX - XL-ATX (13.60" x 10.75”) (346mm x 273mm) Max Radiator Size: 120.3 (120.4 may be mounted in the Flex-Bays) Radiator Clearance Above the MB Tray: 173mm
Radiator Clearance Below the MB Tray: 90mm Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25” Bays): 13
HDD Capacity: 16 (32 using Flex-Bays and HDD bays) Weight: 24 lbs.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## Shawnb99

Can anyone confirm the black Caselabs was anodized black and not powdered coated like the other colours? Like confirmation before I get mine powder coated and it’s not the same


----------



## lkramer

Shawnb99 said:


> Can anyone confirm the black Caselabs was anodized black and not powdered coated like the other colours? Like confirmation before I get mine powder coated and it’s not the same


Black Case Labs cases were powder coated with Cardinal Black T241-BK59.


----------



## Shawnb99

lkramer said:


> Black Case Labs cases were powder coated with Cardinal Black T241-BK59.



Thanks.


----------



## nawk

_Killswitch_ said:


> Well it's mine, its "Empty" looking but it works!
> View attachment 2466078
> View attachment 2466079
> View attachment 2466080


Are you putting up your STH10?


----------



## nawk

lkramer said:


> Black Case Labs cases were powder coated with Cardinal Black T241-BK59.


Do you also know the paint color codes for the magnum gray and white used on CL cases?


----------



## _Killswitch_

nawk said:


> Are you putting up your STH10?


like for sale? no I am just showing off what i have done since last time i posted like 2 years ago, I mean it is still caselabs owners thread.


----------



## Barefooter

nawk said:


> Do you also know the paint color codes for the magnum gray and white used on CL cases?


The Gunmetal color is Prismatic Powders River Stone
Prismatic Powders - RIVER STONE

Not sure about the white. It is listed some place in this thread, but of course the search feature is usesless.


----------



## nawk

_Killswitch_ said:


> like for sale? no I am just showing off what i have done since last time i posted like 2 years ago, I mean it is still caselabs owners thread.


lol alright. well, if you have any parts you wanna get rid hit me up. Looking for some 560 side mounts, hdd cages, and front i/o panel, among other things.


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Do you also know the paint color codes for the magnum gray and white used on CL cases?


Paint codes for all Caselabs colours
Black - Cardinal paint BK59

White - Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120

Gunmetal - Prismatic Powders River Stone PTB-2614

Blue - Prismatic Powders Rainbow Blue EWS0531

Red - Cardinal Industrial Finishes T241-RD129 Red Texture


----------



## Stephen.

Cardinal powder comes in 5lb boxes, and it should be more than enough for at least a couple of SMA8's, probably more with the smaller form factor models. 5lbs goes a long way, I have 10lbs on standby, just incase I should ever come across a steal that needs a little TLC to bring it back to factory new.


----------



## nawk

Stephen. said:


> Cardinal powder comes in 5lb boxes, and it should be more than enough for at least a couple of SMA8's, probably more with the smaller form factor models. 5lbs goes a long way, I have 10lbs on standby, just incase I should ever come across a steal that needs a little TLC to bring it back to factory new.


What does TLC stand for?


----------



## Avacado

T-Boss, Left Eye and Chilli. TLC was a famous girl R&B group in the 90's. Or Tender Love and Care, is what he meant.


----------



## Adam Smith

Avacado said:


> T-Boss, Left Eye and Chilli. TLC was a famous girl R&B group in the 90's. Or Tender Love and Care, is what he meant.


Haha this gave me a hearty chuckle 😄


----------



## _Killswitch_

nawk said:


> lol alright. well, if you have any parts you wanna get rid hit me up. Looking for some 560 side mounts, hdd cages, and front i/o panel, among other things.


i have some hdd cages & will be adding the one I'm currently using for my 2.5 SSD to them, as I'm going to do away with it once i get my Samsung 970 2TB i just bought. just never thought about selling any of the extra stuff. Just dealing some personal stuff atm so once all that settles down if your still interested in the HDD cages ill send you a message.


----------



## nawk

_Killswitch_ said:


> i have some hdd cages & will be adding the one I'm currently using for my 2.5 SSD to them, as I'm going to do away with it once i get my Samsung 970 2TB i just bought. just never thought about selling any of the extra stuff. Just dealing some personal stuff atm so once all that settles down if your still interested in the HDD cages ill send you a message.


Yes. I appreciate that.


----------



## nawk

Stephen. said:


> Cardinal powder comes in 5lb boxes, and it should be more than enough for at least a couple of SMA8's, probably more with the smaller form factor models. 5lbs goes a long way, I have 10lbs on standby, just incase I should ever come across a steal that needs a little TLC to bring it back to factory new.


(super) newbie-question-of-the-day:
Do paint expire? 😅
I.e., say I buy a can (or container) of paint today, will they be good if I use them in 3 years from now?


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> (super) newbie-question-of-the-day:
> Do paint expire? 😅
> I.e., say I buy a can (or container) of paint today, will they be good if I use them in 3 years from now?


6-8 months. Powder Coating Storage Recommendations | Prismatic Powders


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> 6-8 months. Powder Coating Storage Recommendations | Prismatic Powders


I have a chassis divider that I need to repair which involves a new paint job. I am just wondering if I it makes sense for me to just buy a couple spray cans from them or get a whole paint setup. mmm.. my intention is see how the repair turns out, and if it turns out well I might be interested in doing more custom paint jobs.

1) Do you know (or just a guess), how many spray cans will I need for a STH10 chassis divider?


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> I have a chassis divider that I need to repair which involves a new paint job. I am just wondering if I it makes sense for me to just buy a couple spray cans from them or get a whole paint setup. mmm.. my intention is see how the repair turns out, and if it turns out well I might be interested in doing more custom paint jobs.
> 
> 1) Do you know (or just a guess), how many spray cans will I need for a STH10 chassis divider?


No clue. As a guess I’d say 2 maybe, I’d grab 3 or 4 just in case or for other touch up needs. Just make sure you get the right colour

Also anyone in need of some white paint? Didn’t read the 6-8 month storage part before I bought so likely won’t have a use for it, send me a pm if interested


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> No clue. As a guess I’d say 2 maybe, I’d grab 3 or 4 just in case or for other touch up needs. Just make sure you get the right colour


Yep. Folks here (you included) have been really helpful and have shared the exact brand & color codes for CaseLab cases.


----------



## Biggu

nawk said:


> (super) newbie-question-of-the-day:
> Do paint expire? 😅
> I.e., say I buy a can (or container) of paint today, will they be good if I use them in 3 years from now?


In theory no, but it could loose propellant if its a spray pant.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Does anybody have an extra sth10 top compartment vented panel willing to sell?


----------



## nawk

alexstreetwolf said:


> Does anybody have an extra sth10 top compartment vented panel willing to sell?


Is the STH10 top panel compatible with the SMA8?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I'm sorry, I meant the side vents but I might interested in that. Does it improve temps compared to the solid top?


----------



## Biggu

So long time ago some one posted a big PDF or word document that had all the part numbers for the caselabs cases. Things like clips and such. Does anyone have a copy of that still?


----------



## Shawnb99

Here’s the manual for the Magnum series 
https://nick-black.com/tabpower/MAGNUM Case Owner's Manual.pdf


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I also will be needing two 560 rad mounts and a i/o plate with the middle cut if anybody is selling. The top side vented panel for sth10 as well. My case is missing one.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Have this mint condition sma8. No holes or anything. Does anybody want to trade? Open to whatever you have (especially s8s/sth10)


----------



## Stephen.

Biggu said:


> So long time ago some one posted a big PDF or word document that had all the part numbers for the caselabs cases. Things like clips and such. Does anyone have a copy of that still?


Not sure if this is your specific list, but it definitely is a great source of parts, accessories, aluminum thickness, etc.

CaseLabs Parts & Accessories


----------



## rioja

Stephen. said:


> Not sure if this is your specific list, but it definitely is a great source of parts, accessories, aluminum thickness, etc.


Looks interesting 
also it may be added USB ports panel like Silverstone
and power-reset switches


----------



## rioja

Btw anyone knows what mean orange or crimson circles on packages of the accessories?


----------



## Biggu

Stephen. said:


> Not sure if this is your specific list, but it definitely is a great source of parts, accessories, aluminum thickness, etc.
> 
> CaseLabs Parts & Accessories


That was it! thank you!


----------



## Stephen.

Biggu said:


> That was it! thank you!


No problem man, I was happy I saved it in my bookmarks 😎.


----------



## Avacado

Anyone by any chance have any black 120/140mm slot covers for sale? Want to drill into one, but don't want to destroy it for no reason.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Anyone by any chance have any black 120/140mm slot covers for sale? Want to drill into one, but don't want to destroy it for no reason.


the flex bay one one for the bottom?


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> the flex bay one one for the bottom?


These


----------



## Shawnb99

I have a few in different sizes. What one do you want?








Let me know if you can’t find one closer to you since shipping might not be worth it from here.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I wonder how much a metal shop would charge to create the sth10 side panel of the the top compartment.


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> No idea yet. Still in waiting on pair of the flex bay distro plates so should be a few more weeks before I can even start putting it together.


Do you have an image of the Flex-Bay distro plate which you are awaiting its arrival?


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Do you have an image of the Flex-Bay distro plate which you are awaiting its arrival?


Posted pictures on page 1227









[Official] Case Labs Owners Club


This is where I'm glad I have the standard and extended tops for my M8.




www.overclock.net


----------



## 4WDBenio

Biggu said:


> So long time ago some one posted a big PDF or word document that had all the part numbers for the caselabs cases. Things like clips and such. Does anyone have a copy of that still?







__





CaseLabs part numbers for community - update 11-17-2018







docs.google.com


----------



## 414347

Does anyone have 120mm (black) fan cover plates to spare? I can make a generous offer, I need 3 of them but any amount, even 1 would be great
Thanks


----------



## Adam Smith

alexstreetwolf said:


> I wonder how much a metal shop would charge to create the sth10 side panel of the the top compartment.


The side mount radiator chamber covers at the top and bottom of the case with the mesh venting pattern? If that's what you mean, I have a shop that i'm working with now to replicate that mesh pattern in CAD and replicate some of those for my TX10. I'll let you know how they turn out and if they turn out well, it'll be possible to make some for your STH10 as well.


----------



## Stephen.

Adam Smith said:


> The side mount radiator chamber covers at the top and bottom of the case with the mesh venting pattern? If that's what you mean, I have a shop that i'm working with now to replicate that mesh pattern in CAD and replicate some of those for my TX10. I'll let you know how they turn out and if they turn out well, it'll be possible to make some for your STH10 as well.


I'm trying to find a metal shop by me that can do either an 85mm or 120mm extended top for my SMA8, most are either too busy to take it on, or the job is too small. I found one shop that was willing to do it, until he asked me do I need a 100 or 200 of these ? Lol. I'm still searching for that mom and pop shop with the equipment to be able to do it, basically using my existing 39mm top as a template of sorts. I wish I could find a CAD drawing of the tops. 😕


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Adam Smith said:


> The side mount radiator chamber covers at the top and bottom of the case with the mesh venting pattern? If that's what you mean, I have a shop that i'm working with now to replicate that mesh pattern in CAD and replicate some of those for my TX10. I'll let you know how they turn out and if they turn out well, it'll be possible to make some for your STH10 as well.


Yeah thats one of the items I need but I only the top one. Its a bit smaller than the bottom. Let me know, thanks. Thats the I/O shield and power button I need as well. I wonder if Singularity are still making 560 side mounts. Doubt it since I can't find that page anymore.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> I have a few in different sizes. What one do you want?
> View attachment 2467391
> 
> Let me know if you can’t find one closer to you since shipping might not be worth it from here.


Ohhhh, the top left. Is that 120/140mm hole orientation? How many do you have?

And the bottom left one. Will be perfect to cover the empty space up top that i'm trying to plug that has a 240 rad in it.

Don't care about shipping costs.


----------



## Adam Smith

Stephen. said:


> I'm trying to find a metal shop by me that can do either an 85mm or 120mm extended top for my SMA8, most are either too busy to take it on, or the job is too small. I found one shop that was willing to do it, until he asked me do I need a 100 or 200 of these ? Lol. I'm still searching for that mom and pop shop with the equipment to be able to do it, basically using my existing 39mm top as a template of sorts. I wish I could find a CAD drawing of the tops. 😕


Yeah, I got lucky with the shop that I’m working with. An extended top for my TX10 is actually the original reason I sought them out lol. They have absolutely every piece of equipment that you could imagine that is needed to reproduce these CL panels and parts. Check out my previous posts, I had some 140x9 super mounts made as well. I’ll let you know how the top turns out, cheers!


----------



## rioja

Adam Smith said:


> Yeah, I got lucky with the shop that I’m working with. An extended top for my TX10 is actually the original reason I sought them out lol. They have absolutely every piece of equipment that you could imagine that is needed to reproduce these CL panels and parts. Check out my previous posts, I had some 140x9 super mounts made as well. I’ll let you know how the top turns out, cheers!


I would buy a midplate for SMA8/STH10 if they ever could make it 😃 It must be much easier to produce than fan grill
And powder coated in original gunmetal if available


----------



## nawk

Stephen. said:


> Back in May there was a mint SMA8-A for sale in Canada with a rare vented back door, tons of accessories for like $800 US, but he wasn't willing to ship it. Only local pickup. ( Shrugs ). Such as life.


Can you share a link to the listing for the SMA8-A? (If it's local pickup only, there's a chance that it's still around)


----------



## Shawnb99

I’d suggest going for 150mm for the extended top. Leaves you enough room to mount up to a 60” radiator and fans up top with no issues.


Avacado said:


> Ohhhh, the top left. Is that 120/140mm hole orientation? How many do you have?
> 
> And the bottom left one. Will be perfect to cover the empty space up top that i'm trying to plug that has a 240 rad in it.
> 
> Don't care about shipping costs.


Let me see how many I can spare. I have some of the other sizes, think even a 240 one, I’ll check later and post some pics


----------



## alexstreetwolf

What does the sma8-a vented back door look like?


----------



## rioja

Funny thing is that after so many years bestcases still have smth in stock










I remember I bought lot of spare parts from them long time back


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> Funny thing is that after so many years bestcases still have smth in stock


The shipping cost to North America is frightening.


----------



## Stephen.

nawk said:


> Can you share a link to the listing for the SMA8-A? (If it's local pickup only, there's a chance that it's still around)


The listing was either taken down or sold, it was a nice gunmetal, black two tone if I recall.


----------



## nawk

4WDBenio said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs part numbers for community - update 11-17-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


I spoke to a local metal shop, and he indicated that the aluminium alloy should be A5052 and not "5250 alloy". Can someone verify this for me?


----------



## rioja

nawk said:


> I spoke to a local metal shop, and he indicated that the aluminium alloy should be A5052 and not "5250 alloy". Can someone verify this for me?


well according to wiki there is no 5250 alloy while 5052 exists

















Aluminium alloy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





plus post#2








Aluminum sheet for CaseLabs Magnum TH10


Hi guys Im need to build a few custom size plates to hold accessories inside my Magnum TH10. On their website they say : " our cases are made from .090" (2.3mm) for the frame and .063" (1.6mm) for the doors and covers " They dont say anything about what kind of aluminum they use, only the...




www.overclock.net


----------



## R2315

Hi all,

I have a Merlin SMA8 with two free 5.25" bays and the mounts that came with the case for mounting an optical drive ect. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good way to use these mounts and somehow adapt them to hold SSD drives? Cant find any Caselabs hard drive cages or mounts anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## Barefooter

R2315 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Merlin SMA8 with two free 5.25" bays and the mounts that came with the case for mounting an optical drive ect. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good way to use these mounts and somehow adapt them to hold SSD drives? Cant find any Caselabs hard drive cages or mounts anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


I used an Icy Dock SSD hot swap bay unit. This one will hold 4 SSDs in one bay.


----------



## R2315

Barefooter said:


> I used an Icy Dock SSD hot swap bay unit. This one will hold 4 SSDs in one bay.
> View attachment 2467856
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467857


That will work great! I've got the case in white, anyone find a good spray paint match to the white they used? White is white I guess but just curious if anyone has experimented with this already?


----------



## Shawnb99

R2315 said:


> That will work great! I've got the case in white, anyone find a good spray paint match to the white they used? White is white I guess but just curious if anyone has experimented with this already?


Just find something in the same shade









Cardinal T009-BG01 Touch Up Paint - Almond 90% Gloss - 12 Oz Spray Can | LVP Paints






www.google.com


----------



## R2315

Awesome, Thanks guys!


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> Just find something in the same shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinal T009-BG01 Touch Up Paint - Almond 90% Gloss - 12 Oz Spray Can | LVP Paints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Has anyone tried this product before? Is it visually distinguishable from powder paint used on the rest of the case?
I spoke to someone at Cardinal and they recommended a special, made-to-order 2-component polyurethene chamber-in-a-chamber (inner hardener, outer paint) which comes in a can; but once used it's only good for 8 hours. It cost 3 times as much but it's said to be of the highest performance.


----------



## nawk

R2315 said:


> I have a Merlin SMA8 with two free 5.25" bays and the mounts that came with the case for mounting an optical drive ect. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good way to use these mounts and somehow adapt them to hold SSD drives? ...


This (max-1562) is what I use:








I still have two brand new stashed.


----------



## rioja

Some nostalgic pics for a gallery..
Planning my future SMA8 gunmetal build with set of 140x HW Labs Nemesis GTX rads waiting for coming RTX 3080

560 (yes!) on top
560+280 on bottom along with 1600W EVGA power supply
280 on front


----------



## Barefooter

^ That looks great! Should be an awesome build. Hope you are going to do a build log for it!


----------



## rioja

Barefooter said:


> Should be an awesome build. Hope you are going to do a build log for it!


Yes I would like to.. but first I need to cut off around 7mm along from top frame in order to fit drop-in mount with wide 153mm Nemesis rad
And it makes me so concerned coz I must do it so precisely factory-looking worth no scratches. Ita s quite difficult for me and in fact that’s why the case was untouched since 2016


----------



## alexstreetwolf

rioja said:


> Yes I would like to.. but first I need to cut off around 7mm along from top frame in order to fit drop-in mount with wide 153mm Nemesis rad
> And it makes me so concerned coz I must do it so precisely factory-looking worth no scratches. Ita s quite difficult for me and in fact that’s why the case was untouched since 2016


153mm rad?


----------



## rioja

alexstreetwolf said:


> 153mm rad?


Yep, 153mm width
I use top frame from STH10 with its 560 drop-in, in general the frame fits fine on SMA8, all screws matched but drop-in mount needs to be shifted around 7mm due to huge rad width and in order to shift I need to cut the frame off (it can be seen on 3d picture for example)

Gonna use dremel with his kind of disk but I’m not sure)








Circular saw blade made of high-alloy special steel (HSS)


Ø 80mm (10mm bore). 1.1mm thick. With a high content in tungsten, vanadium and molybdenum for an even structure, high hardness and long service life. Extremely fine-toothed (250teeth). For very fine cuts in non-ferrous metals (aluminium, brass, copper). Also suitable for cutting laminated...



proxxon-us-shop.com


----------



## nawk

Looking for a front power+reset switch faceplate with the middle cutout for the SMA8?
(If you have the faceplate with the whole io/usb assembly, I'd be interested too)

Thanks!


----------



## nawk

I was about to order a handle for an STH10 MB tray by looking up the part number on the CaseLabs Parts Numbers list only to learn that the handle on that list is for Bullet cases.
Can someone share the part number with me? (I'd imagine that it's also a McMaster handle)


----------



## nawk

I need the part number of the MB tray handle for the single-wide magnums, my CL brothers!


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Does anybody have any extra sides for the S8S?


----------



## Avacado

KoolAidFizz said:


> Does anybody have any extra sides for the S8S?


Be more specific?

Off hand, reach out to @chibi and @Shawnb99


----------



## Section31

Looks like i have done what i can with my build this year. I will finish the rest next year with Heatkiller New Radiator and Optimus/Heatkiller FTW3 Block (whatever i get my hands on). Again, this case is the best. I can put together an build that won't require me to do complete tear down to install the new components coming in next year. Holding the Asus Hero Dark for the 5950X and likely ordering in one of heatkiller fan dover for the Mo-Ra3 (since i largely fixed up the cabling runs).

Images too large - so post link



http://imgur.com/a/xiCYKFM


----------



## Section31

KoolAidFizz said:


> Does anybody have any extra sides for the S8S?


Get custom stuff made. That's the direction I have to go with mine.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Avacado said:


> Be more specific?
> 
> Off hand, reach out to @chibi and @Shawnb99


I was looking to trade or buy a S8S Solid/Window. I have a ventilated/solid window for the S8S if anybody wanted to trade


----------



## nawk

@Section31 You got cable issues bro. If you need any help with cables/sleeving/connectors (and the other stuff I mentioned last time), I can send them to you for free.


----------



## Section31

Delete


----------



## rioja

Section31 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/xiCYKFM


Which fans on front is it? Look similar to eloops


----------



## nawk

Still looking for the part number for the MB tray handle for the single-wide magnums,


----------



## Section31

rioja said:


> Which fans on front is it? Look similar to eloops


Lianli Uni SL120


----------



## jsutter71

nawk said:


> Is the STH10 top panel compatible with the SMA8?
> View attachment 2467060


The only issue I have had between the SMA8 and the STH10 is the mid back panel. Unless you opt for the extended ATX motherboard for the SMA8 then the mid pack panel aren’t compatible. All the other parts are. I have come into possession of the much sought after lower mid plate which are fully compatible. Once I get my STH10 repainted I will have a near perfect condition STH10 chassis. I also have a 2 brand new luminous panels for both my mint condition SMA8 and my STH10. I have lots of spare parts including the extended 39mm top panel for my STH10. I also added tempered glass to the extended window of my SMA8 and upgrading to glass on the front of my SMA8. I intend to do the same for my STH10.
























The repaired lower mid section next to the one I acquired for usage









The extended ATX STH10 back panel next to one I acquired from a SMA8. Once it’s painted the repaired holes won’t be seen. It’s already patched, sanded, and waiting for paint.

My plan is to get the whole chassis powder coated from a pro and then afterwards I haven’t decided on whether to sell or keep. I have a ton of options.. I also have the pieces for the extended light strips. I also purchased new castors from McMasters and have several hundred new panel clips. All the case hardware is new or prestine.


----------



## Avacado

jsutter71 said:


> The only issue I have had between the SMA8 and the STH10 is the mid back panel. Unless you opt for the extended ATX motherboard for the SMA8 then the parts aren’t compatible. I have come into possession of the much sought after lower mid plate. Once I get my STH10 repainted I will have a near perfect condition STH10 chassis. I also have a 2 brand new luminous panels for both my mint condition SMA8 and my STH10. I have lots of spare parts including the extended 39mm top panel for my STH10. I also added tempered glass to the extended window of my SMA8 and upgrading to glass on the front of my SMA8. I intend to do the same for my STH10.
> View attachment 2469390
> 
> View attachment 2469391
> 
> View attachment 2469392
> 
> The repaired lower mid section next to the one I acquired for usage
> 
> View attachment 2469393
> 
> The extended ATX STH10 back panel next to one I acquired from a SMA8. Once it’s painted the repaired holes won’t be seen. It’s already patched, sanded, and waiting for paint.
> 
> My plan is to get the whole chassis powder coated from a pro and then afterwards I haven’t decided on whether to sell or keep. I have a ton of options.. I also have the pieces for the extended light strips.


----------



## rioja

jsutter71 said:


> All the other parts are.


Yep I can confirm from opposite side

Here is STH10 top frame on SMA8










And then original SMA8 cover on top of it, fully compatible












jsutter71 said:


> I also added tempered glass to the extended window


Do you mean custom tempered glass? I’m thinking about getting custom glass instead of original plexi one coz I have 2 window doors and plan to use them on both sides
Maybe will make it smoked in addition so that combined with proper lighting it may result in very cool look)





















jsutter71 said:


> upgrading to glass on the front of my SMA8


Your version is not SMA8-A? And you are going to add a glass to front in similar way? Must be very interesting.. I would consider myself the same but I want to use 280 on front and can’t sacrifice it)

Also speaking about tempered glass, it has different mounting than normal plexi, where to get such mountings?


----------



## rioja

If anyone can sell me front double cover solid gunmetal in good condition, please pm me
Good price guaranteed)


----------



## jsutter71

rioja said:


> Yep I can confirm from opposite side
> 
> Here is STH10 top frame on SMA8
> 
> View attachment 2469407
> 
> 
> And then original SMA8 cover on top of it, fully compatible
> 
> View attachment 2469408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean custom tempered glass? I’m thinking about getting custom glass instead of original plexi one coz I have 2 window doors and plan to use them on both sides
> Maybe will make it smoked in addition so that combined with proper lighting it may result in very cool look)
> 
> View attachment 2469410
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version is not SMA8-A? And you are going to add a glass to front in similar way? Must be very interesting.. I would consider myself the same but I want to use 280 on front and can’t sacrifice it)
> 
> Also speaking about tempered glass, it has different mounting than normal plexi, where to get such mountings?
> 
> View attachment 2469420





rioja said:


> Yep I can confirm from opposite side
> 
> Here is STH10 top frame on SMA8
> 
> View attachment 2469407
> 
> 
> And then original SMA8 cover on top of it, fully compatible
> 
> View attachment 2469408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean custom tempered glass? I’m thinking about getting custom glass instead of original plexi one coz I have 2 window doors and plan to use them on both sides
> Maybe will make it smoked in addition so that combined with proper lighting it may result in very cool look)
> 
> View attachment 2469410
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version is not SMA8-A? And you are going to add a glass to front in similar way? Must be very interesting.. I would consider myself the same but I want to use 280 on front and can’t sacrifice it)
> 
> Also speaking about tempered glass, it has different mounting than normal plexi, where to get such mountings?
> 
> View attachment 2469420


I had glass cut that was flush with the screws then used double sided tape on the inside secured with nylon threaded screws which grip the screw threads and will not risk cracking the glass when tightened.


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone seen a THW10 for sale lately? I have a SMA8 and always wanted a THW10.

Freaking awesome to see the community keeping Caselabs alive like this


----------



## Barefooter

Iceman2733 said:


> Anyone seen a THW10 for sale lately? I have a SMA8 and always wanted a THW10.
> 
> Freaking awesome to see the community keeping Caselabs alive like this


I have never seen a THW10 for sale since Caselabs closed down. I've seen a few TH10 or TH10A cases on ebay... but they are not as good as the THW10. I'm so grateful that I bought mine when I did!


----------



## Iceman2733

Barefooter said:


> I have never seen a THW10 for sale since Caselabs closed down. I've seen a few TH10 or TH10A cases on ebay... but they are not as good as the THW10. I'm so grateful that I bought mine when I did!


That has been me too good sir, I have spent several years on/off looking and have never seen one for sale. Just figure I would ask on here.


----------



## Adam Smith

Iceman2733 said:


> That has been me too good sir, I have spent several years on/off looking and have never seen one for sale. Just figure I would ask on here.


I plan on selling mine in a month or so as I’ll be moving over to a TX10. It’s mint with no holes drilled, 4 560 mounts, and the USB C front I/O upgrade kit that I don’t have installed at the moment. Here’s some pictures:


----------



## nawk

jsutter71 said:


> View attachment 2469393
> 
> The extended ATX STH10 back panel next to one I acquired from a SMA8. Once it’s painted the repaired holes won’t be seen. It’s already patched, sanded, and waiting for paint.


I am also in the process of restoring the divider chassis on STH10. Can you give me a brief overview of the *paint removal* procedure? ATM I have most (if not all) tools and materials on hand for hole patching.

I've also sent you a PM with more details (including photos).


----------



## jsutter71

nawk said:


> I am also in the process of restoring the divider chassis on STH10. Can you give me a brief overview of the *paint removal* procedure? ATM I have most (if not all) tools and materials on hand for hole patching.
> 
> I've also sent you a PM with more details (including photos).


IT SUCKED BIG TIME!!!!! I used Airplane paint stripper and let it soak in that for a few days a few pieces at a time. For the few pieces I have left I’m gonna have the pro’s do it. Probably sandblasting. You know I snagged that white SMA8 off ebay for like $620 about 9 months ago. Less then what the person I bought it from paid for it because he included the purchase order when he shipped it to me from Florida. It is in perfect condition. When he shipped it every piece was individually bubble wrapped and he sent it in the original box which was in very good condition. I’m someone who takes pride in my equipment and when I sell I do the same which is why my ebay seller rating is 100% but this guy took exceptional care of that case. I’ve shipped overseas to Europe before and on smaller stuff double box. I’ve sold some very expensive stuff like Camera lens’s which I always double boxed. The largest thing I sold was my 2014 Camaro 2SS to a guy in New York, I’m in Texas. I made a $12,000 profit because I paid it off early and it was barely driven & garage kept. I used the money to help with a $14,000 down payment on my factory ordered 2019 Corvette. Purchased in Jan 2018 and received on Mar 2018 once it arrived to the dealer. Almost 2 years old and I just hit 5100 miles. Also garaged kept. It’s gonna be paid off 2 years early and since it’s my first Corvette I’m keeping. My next house which is my final retirement house will have a temperature controlled 4 car garage. Aside from my mortgage which I have over 100K in equity I’m gonna be debt free in 28 more months. I retired from the Army in 2013 so my income is permanent. Add to that I’m single and divorced which combined means I zero money issues. I tend to donate stuff to people in need more then I sell. Example, I had 5 Coach purses left over from the ex during my divorce that I gave away. My priorities have shifted in the last couple years since my divorce and building PC’s is not high in the list. I doubt I’ll ever build any new PC’s because I have no reason to. Chances are when I finish restoring the STH10 I’ll give it to a family member like my older brother who does game. My older brother is married but he‘s like me with his money. Responsible and financially secure for life. Plus his wife is a Doctor. He just sold his house in Virginia for $860,000 which he bought 30 years ago for $320,000.


----------



## nawk

jsutter71 said:


> IT SUCKED BIG TIME!!!!! I used Airplane paint stripper and let it soak in that for a few days a few pieces at a time.
> ...


I am restoring the divider chassis on my STH10, and was excited to learn about your success stories. In fact, you've shared your whole life story. 🤣 That's cool. Now, would you help me out with the restoration, I think I am gonna need a few pointers & tips.

Perhaps someone here can chime in as well, here jsutter71 grinded/sanded it down 'til it shines:









But I've seen others who just grind it down just enough so that the surface can grab onto the primer:









Can someone comment on this?


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Anybody have the windowed version of this S8S panel that is willing to sell or trade?


----------



## Stephen.

I used to do automotive, and heavy equipment powder coating years ago, the three best ways of removing old powder coat is either baking it off ( 3-6 hours to remove), burning it off ( minutes ), or using chemical strippers ( 5 - 20 minutes for the good stuff ), then you have the green versions of everything, which as you know will take longer to work. We used to use Benco B14 or B17. B14 is good for thin aluminum, while B17 is the top of the bunch. Problem with these products is they're Methylene Chloride based, and contains Formic, and Hydrofluoric Acid, meaning you just can't buy them, even if you could the smallest amount you can buy is 5 gallons all the way up to 55 gallons, and it has to be shipped on a refrigerated truck. It's easy to neutralize, and the aluminum looks like it just came off the roll that's how clean it gets. If you could find the green versions of these for retail, it'll definitely work way better than anything you can find in a hardware store, Home Depot etc. 

Hats of to you guys who stripped it by hand, I can imagine how much of a ***** it was.


----------



## jsutter71

nawk said:


> I am restoring the divider chassis on my STH10, and was excited to learn about your success stories. In fact, you've shared your whole life story. 🤣 That's cool. Now, would you help me out with the restoration, I think I am gonna need a few pointers & tips.
> 
> Perhaps someone here can chime in as well, here jsutter71 grinded/sanded it down 'til it shines:
> View attachment 2469585
> 
> 
> But I've seen others who just grind it down just enough so that the surface can grab onto the primer:
> View attachment 2469587
> 
> 
> Can someone comment on this?


That shiny look was actually the result of this. After soaking for a couple days the paint mostly slipped off into a sludge.


----------



## nawk

Not sur ehow


jsutter71 said:


> That shiny look was actually the result of this. After soaking for a couple days the paint mostly slipped off into a sludge.
> View attachment 2469672


Yea, I've seen Aircraft Removers used by many others. I was looking at other alternatives I could find at a local Lowes or HomeDepot. But I'd be inclined to stick to brands that are reported to work for our application.

Here's what they have at Lowes:


----------



## Stephen.

How long did it take for the Klean Strip to work ? Is it the liquid or the gel version ? 

You'd still need allot of that, ( many quarts ) especially if you were going to trying to avoid stripping by mechanical means and let it soak. Methylene Chloride still rules though, I don't have patience for using watered down strippers. But unfortunately the real stuff isn't easy to come by retail.


----------



## nawk

It's interesting that many CL owners who've had success with this kind of restorations suggest that after getting it patched (in many cases, using JB Weld/Bondo, or other similar filling solutions) that the panel should be brought to powder coating professionals. So far I've talked to several professionals, all of whom have indicated that I should expect to see bubbles if we're powder coating WB welded pieces due to the high temperatures (~400 degrees) that the piece will be subject to.

Can someone please comment on this?


----------



## DarthBaggins

The JB needs to be fully cured before you allow heat treatments, if it's not fully cured - yes it will bubble. You can use JB weld on Automotive applications that do endure a cycling of high amounts of heat over time with minimal to no issues. Bondo on the other hand will crack and expand under high temps and fluctuations of temps. Just what I know from working as a automotive tech over the years and my experience w/ it.


----------



## rioja

Here is a picture for fans of gunmetal shadow.. Grey fans 140mm on the gunmetal door










EK F1, Scythe Kaze Flex, Corsair ML140
Although colors not fully accurate (Iphone11), in real view Scythe is almost the same as Caselabs original gunmetal, most close to it, a very interesting color


----------



## Zate

I've got a M8, dual XPC 360 Radiators, 12 fans on those, a bunch of other fans, Was thinking about replacing the innards (7820X, 32GB, GTX1080 all water cooled) with new stuff, but seeing in this thread that M8 Magnums are worth something, I am more leaning towards cleaning it up a bit (bit dusty) and leaving pretty much all the innards in it (pull a few of the SSD's) and then building something 100% brand new. New case, new innards, new water cooling setup. Is there really a market for used M8's, and is it better to leave all the gear in it or pull it out and part it out separately?


----------



## nawk

DarthBaggins said:


> The JB needs to be fully cured before you allow heat treatments, if it's not fully cured - yes it will bubble. You can use JB weld on Automotive applications that do endure a cycling of high amounts of heat over time with minimal to no issues. Bondo on the other hand will crack and expand under high temps and fluctuations of temps. Just what I know from working as a automotive tech over the years and my experience w/ it.


Newbie question: What is set time?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Set time is pretty much the time where it has bonded, but you want to wait for it to fully cure - I know it says an hour but give it more time depending on the thickness of product used to fill.


----------



## nawk

DarthBaggins said:


> *I know it says an hour but give it more time depending on the thickness of product used to fill.*


Wait... I was going to fill the hole with just this JB Weld stick. They are small holes, very much similar to the holes jsutter71 had success with patching his:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah around an hour-ish should be enough for the small spots to cure (pretty much all of the air and moisture to be out of the product/JB weld)


----------



## Michaelxdrift

This was one of the techniques I used. The rustoleum aircraft remover thats pictured below is gel (similar or same jsutter used mine was autozone brand.) You need to slather it generously because if it gets thin, it's like acetone. If you decide to use that technique, right when you pull off bag, it will start to dry rapidly as it will start to evaporate and kinda bond the paint back into the aluminum so have your cheap PLASTIC scraper ready (bought mine with the rustoleum aircraft remover for like $3 usd.) The bags were those cheap public school trash bags that rip easily when you stuff them.

The second technique was putting a glob in one area so it can pretty much concentrate the spot for removal. While its doing its thing, just scrape it off. Keeping Moisture is key and oxygen seems to be the enemy here. The bag keeps the moisture in as the video shows.


The case that is pictured is an s5 I picked up for $10 so don't judge. I got most of the blue off, but I honestly gave up so the top and one side panel is gunmetal with white/blue flakes while the other panels are dull aluminum. Keep in mind the blue was like 5 layers and the white was 2 or 3 layers. Yall will definitely have an easier time then I did especially with the powder coat as I had to go through what I felt was 3 or 4 layerings. Felt like I was going through a boxing match with the amount of scrubbing I had to do.


----------



## nawk

@DarthBaggins @Michaelxdrift @jsutter71
Thanks for sharing!



> "The case that is pictured is an s5 I picked up for $10 so don't judge."


Where da hell do you guys find these kinda deals. That's cheaper than the stripper for cry'n out loud.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

nawk said:


> @DarthBaggins @Michaelxdrift @jsutter71
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Where da hell do you guys find these kinda deals. That's cheaper than the stripper for cry'n out loud.


The best deals usually have a wife or girlfriend involved. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Adam Smith

Michaelxdrift said:


> The best deals usually have a wife or girlfriend involved. I'll leave it at that.


 So true!!


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> 560 (yes!) on top
> View attachment 2468383
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468384


I've seen 480mm Drop-ins for the STH10, but didn't know CL made a 560mm.

If I can get my hands on one or can find a CAD file for it, I am totally going to make one.


----------



## nawk

nawk said:


> Scuffed up my sh!t while parking it into my walk-in closet. F
> View attachment 2469234
> 
> 
> I need the part number of the MB tray handle for the single-wide magnums, my CL brothers!


Still looking for the part number for the MB tray handle for the single-wide magnums.
(and still kicking myself for scuff'n it against the wall😣)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Michaelxdrift said:


> The best deals usually have a wife or girlfriend involved. I'll leave it at that.


Fortunately I hide my M8 at my Mom's so the wife doesn't get any ideas lol. But those deals are the best (how I got my Coach Bi-Fold for $25). Would love to find and S5/S3 for a steal - want to move my son to a CL case (cause you know a 6yr old needs a good case for their rig)


----------



## rioja

nawk said:


> I've seen 480mm Drop-ins for the STH10, but didn't know CL made a 560mm.


Ya I'm so happy I got this spare part along with case itself, it is the best way to fit 560 on top of SMA8, just one straight cut off line required, must be looking fully factory style just as Caselabs themselves made it)


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> just one straight cut off line required, must be looking fully factory style just as Caselabs themselves made it


Can you take a picture of that line. It's hard to visualize what/where that cut is made?

Are 560mm drop-ins an common option for the STH10? You took the top frame, along with the 560mm drop-in, from the STH10 and installed it on your SMA8. Hmm... and both cases happen to be gunmetal gray? That's lucky; having everything work out effortlessly. Even the cases were in different colors, I'd imagine you'd still go the extra mile and strip the paint and re-coat the parts.


----------



## rioja

Yep ordered STH10 spare parts (i e top frame and 560 mount) in the same grey metal, it was lucky time in 2015 when you could order any spare part you want just wait few months)
Then in order to fit it to SMA8 you need to shift it by around 7mm from the divider plate, and this is because I use widets HW Labs 153 mm rad. If you would use a rad with 140mm width you could avoid any cutting at all. And this shift shouldn't affect rigidity of the case cause then you may screw the dropoff plate directly to divider plate, where red circles are










So in the summary all the mod required is 

7mm cut off the frame
5 holes drilled


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> Yep ordered STH10 spare parts (i e top frame and 560 mount) in the same grey metal, it was lucky time in 2015 when you could order any spare part you want just wait few months)
> Then in order to fit it to SMA8 you need to shift it by around 7mm from the divider plate, and this is because I use widets HW Labs 153 mm rad. If you would use a rad with 140mm width you could avoid any cutting at all. And this shift shouldn't affect rigidity of the case cause then you may screw the dropoff plate directly to divider plate, where red circles are
> 
> View attachment 2470084
> 
> 
> So in the summary all the mod required is
> 
> 7mm cut off the frame
> 5 holes drilled


Thanks for sharing this info. 
(If I can get my hands on one or can find a CAD file for this 560mm drop-in then I am totally going to make one.)


----------



## Shawnb99

For those interested 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/kgzq2y


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Looking for this S8 extended top. If anyone has one to sell please pm me. thanks


----------



## Deeptek

Does anyone have a black S3 windowed top that they want to sell? Would love to find one


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Deeptek said:


> Does anyone have a black S3 windowed top that they want to sell? Would love to find one


There is one on eBay


----------



## Avacado

Look at this baby right here... Caselabs STH10 With Pedestal With Options And Customized For Watercooling | eBay


----------



## rioja

Avacado said:


> Look at this baby right here


Quite bad condition actually, so many scratches and dents










After offroad?


----------



## rioja

Deeptek said:


> Does anyone have a black S3 windowed top that they want to sell? Would love to find one


you are lucky





Mercury S3 Top Covers - Full Window


Replacement Mercury S3 Top Covers. Windows are included.




www.bestcases.eu




I would grab it, sand and the powder coat in original sku powder color


----------



## Deeptek

KoolAidFizz said:


> There is one on eBay


Just bought it! Thanks so much!


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Deeptek said:


> Just bought it! Thanks so much!


No problem, happy to help


----------



## Avacado

rioja said:


> Quite bad condition actually, so many scratches and dents
> 
> View attachment 2470512
> 
> 
> After offroad?


Not saying I would pay for the condition it's in, but 2 pedestals, yeesh!


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Is anybody selling sth10 560 drop in mount, i/o plate with the usb cut out, and either a 120.3 or 140.2/140.3 front flex bay?


----------



## Avacado

alexstreetwolf said:


> Is anybody selling sth10 560 drop in mount, i/o plate with the usb cut out, and either a 120.3 or 140.2/140.3 front flex bay?


----------



## rioja

Didn’t see earlier, dazmode got sma8 for a build, several parts on YouTube
With requirements no drill and no cut in the case) except res mounting plate
A fresh build 2020





Interesting thing is that fans on the bottom can’t be mounted outside the frame due grill interference with noise



alexstreetwolf said:


> either a 120.3 or 140.2/140.3 front flex bay?


only 120.2 flexbay available in gunmetal


----------



## rioja

del


----------



## KoolAidFizz

alexstreetwolf said:


> Is anybody selling sth10 560 drop in mount, i/o plate with the usb cut out, and either a 120.3 or 140.2/140.3 front flex bay?


i have the usb i/o a 120.3 and a 140.2


----------



## nawk

Did CaseLabs ever make an SSI-EEB/CEB MB tray for the SMA8 or STH10?


----------



## nawk

I am still trying to find out the part number for the motherboard tray handle for Single-Wide Magnums. I am sure someone out there knows, but it's not on the Parts List.


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> I am still trying to find out the part number for the motherboard tray handle for Single-Wide Magnums. I am sure someone out there knows, but it's not on the Parts List.


I am sure you will find it one day and not put the needed answer unto us x 3 times.


----------



## Adam Smith

nawk said:


> I am still trying to find out the part number for the motherboard tray handle for Single-Wide Magnums. I am sure someone out there knows, but it's not on the Parts List.


I would try and check McMaster-Carr.com, they have tons of things like that, as well as a bunch of other CL hardware, odds and ends. Hope this helps.


----------



## Avacado

Adam Smith said:


> I would try and check McMaster-Carr.com, they have tons of things like that, as well as a bunch of other CL hardware, odds and ends. Hope this helps.


Direct link to the CL stuff? I could not find any on that site.


----------



## Adam Smith

Avacado said:


> Direct link to the CL stuff? I could not find any on that site.


Oh, sorry, i meant that he may be able to find it on that site because some of the other hardware that is listed on the CL parts list posted on this forum, is also found there.


----------



## rioja

It must be the same specs as for bullet one








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com





I e threaded hole pull handle plastic with metal insert with oval grip 4 1/18’’ length (by my measure it’s 102-103mm)
But for some reason such one is not listed there, I would just write them and ask

Out of these types 4,9,10 are close by shape but not match by other params








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> It must be the same specs as for bullet one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcmaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I e threaded hole pull handle plastic with metal insert with oval grip 4 1/18’’ length (by my measure it’s 102-103mm)
> But for some reason such one is not listed there, I would just write them and ask
> 
> Out of these types 4,9,10 are close by shape but not match by other params
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcmaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470827


Thanks for taking the time to bust out the ruler and looking it up for me. I've actually done the same research on McMaster.com and couldn't find a match.

The closest one I found on their website is McMaster-Carr

But the 134mm in width.


----------



## rioja

nawk said:


> I've actually done the same research on McMaster.com and couldn't find a match.


I think you can find someone in Macmaster who worked with Caselabs recently (2 years ago) and knows exactly what they ordered
Are you going to write or call them?


----------



## rioja

Have you ever been suffered from the CL web site went down?

I found a very interesting way to still visit them









MAGNUM SMA8


CaleLabs Aluminum Computer Cases




web.archive.org







nawk said:


> Did CaseLabs ever make an SSI-EEB/CEB MB tray for the SMA8 or STH10?


So now I can answer your question, here is specs of SMA8 obtained using web archive. Maybe finally you will find there more info about the handle lol










I configured my case again as those time) Although now I would probably choose extended top 39 mm instead of standard one


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> I configured my case again as those time) Although now I would probably choose extended top 39 mm instead of standard one


120mm is a lil too tall for your taste? 🙃


----------



## rioja

Anyone wants SMA8? here is a good chance









Caselabs Magnum SMA8 Computer Case | eBay


<p dir="ltr">Up for sale is my Caselabs Magnum SMA8 Computer Case. Comes with a 560mm basement radiator mount and a front 360mm mount. I recently assembled it with the intent of using it but the plan fell through. Please specify at checkout whether you want a black or white back plate(the black...



www.ebay.com





With white luminescent panel at mid plate it must look very nice


----------



## jsutter71

It’s a shame that McMaster didn’t pick up where caselabs left off. They obviously supplied most if not of the case hardware and have the fabricating abilities.


----------



## jsutter71

What bothers me is why some of those sellers won’t ship. How hard is it to break down the case and wrap the parts. Rhetorical question. If the buyer is paying for the shipping and cost isn’t a factor then it’s laziness. I’ve shipped to Eastern Europe and all over the US with no issues. If I can sell a car in Texas and have it put on a flatbed truck and shipped to New York, which I have done from an ebay sell, then the seller can pack and ship a case. Takedowns are easy compared to the time it took to assemble the case.


----------



## Biggu

jsutter71 said:


> What bothers me is why some of those sellers won’t ship. How hard is it to break down the case and wrap the parts. Rhetorical question. If the buyer is paying for the shipping and cost isn’t a factor then it’s laziness. I’ve shipped to Eastern Europe and all over the US with no issues. If I can sell a car in Texas and have it put on a flatbed truck and shipped to New York, which I have done from an ebay sell, then the seller can pack and ship a case. Takedowns are easy compared to the time it took to assemble the case.


I think personally its not trusting the shippers to deliver it with out damage. Im sure partial laziness has something to do with it.


----------



## nawk

If anyone has any of the following for sale please send me a PM:

39mm Extended Top for the Single-Wide Magnums
Base Platform for the Single-Wide Magnums
140.x Flex Bay fan/rad mounts
Fan mount attachment


----------



## 414347

nawk said:


> If anyone has any of the following for sale please send me a PM:
> 
> 39mm Extended Top for the Single-Wide Magnums
> Base Platform for the Single-Wide Magnums
> 140.x Flex Bay fan/rad mounts
> Fan mount attachment
> 
> View attachment 2471295


I have 2x of the 120mm fan accessories I presume that's 120mm on the picture


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> I have 2x of the 120mm fan accessories I presume that's 120mm on the picture


Please check your inbox.


----------



## Avacado

Ugh, I definitely have a computer problem. I just bought that sexy ass virgin white TH10A off ebay.


----------



## Biggu

Avacado said:


> Ugh, I definitely have a computer problem. I just bought that sexy ass virgin white TH10A off ebay.


I have the opposite. I keep looking at my SMA-8 and thinking its so boring (since I've had it so long). Sadly there isn't anything out there that Id wants to take its place. Well Ideally Id actually rack mount the chassis in the other room but then getting the monitor/keeb/mouse etc to my desk would be a problem.


----------



## Avacado

Biggu said:


> I have the opposite. I keep looking at my SMA-8 and thinking its so boring (since I've had it so long). Sadly there isn't anything out there that Id wants to take its place. Well Ideally Id actually rack mount the chassis in the other room but then getting the monitor/keeb/mouse etc to my desk would be a problem.


Sadly, I have built in many other cases and nothing comes close. The only other option for people with our needs are custom builds. I have tried to get a case made by 2 separate companies which fell through.


----------



## Iceman2733

Biggu said:


> I have the opposite. I keep looking at my SMA-8 and thinking its so boring (since I've had it so long). Sadly there isn't anything out there that Id wants to take its place. Well Ideally Id actually rack mount the chassis in the other room but then getting the monitor/keeb/mouse etc to my desk would be a problem.


This is exactly where I have been for the last year, these cases are amazing however after having it so long I want something new however can't find something to take its place in my heart. I have thought about an 011XL there is so many companies making parts for it now. However it leads to a complete new rebuild as nothing would really go over in my current build minus fittings.


----------



## Iceman2733

nawk said:


> View attachment 2470847
> 
> 120mm is a lil too tall for your taste? 🙃


Dang you!! I have been wanting this or the other extended top for quite some time. Couldn't even find one that someone had as a spare, so many accessories I wanted to buy and got lazy and didn't jump on it lol


----------



## Avacado

Iceman2733 said:


> This is exactly where I have been for the last year, these cases are amazing however after having it so long I want something new however can't find something to take its place in my heart. I have thought about an 011XL there is so many companies making parts for it now. However it leads to a complete new rebuild as nothing would really go over in my current build minus fittings.


Yea, see, there is the issue. I have an O11XL. It's awesome, but very limited for anything over 2 rads. Sure, you can squeeze in a third on the side, but you run out of room very quickly.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Main issue I have with other cases is drive expandability, since I run my media server off my rig I add in 2TB+ HDD's quite often (until 2TB+ SSD's drop more in price I wont be migrating that way just yet). That's one thing I do love about my M8, is that I can have my drive array in one section of the case for work and media and have the main section for the main components and cooling. Also there aren't many cases that I can toss in 4+ 360mm rads into with ease.


----------



## rioja

And Silverstone didn’t issue a sucessor to its TJ07 or at least TJ11? Such a lack of good cases.. weird really


----------



## Deeptek

Waiting on a few new pieces and some water blocks to get in. I found my S3 top window and always wanted to use this with watercooling but didnt want to increase the size with a pedestal. I am going to put a 240 in the front and a 120 on the exhaust. Excited to get the new project started! Here is what it looks like while I wait


----------



## Avacado

Deeptek said:


> Waiting on a few new pieces and some water blocks to get in. I found my S3 top window and always wanted to use this with watercooling but didnt want to increase the size with a pedestal. I am going to put a 240 in the front and a 120 on the exhaust. Excited to get the new project started! Here is what it looks like while I wait
> 
> View attachment 2472073
> View attachment 2472074


Sweet looking setup.


----------



## Thebc2

I might have an sma8 coming up for sale in the Boston area if anyone local is interested.

It’s black, reverse layout and unmodded. 480 mount at the bottom and a bunch of flexbay rad mounts for the front. Mainly singles and a double. Some pics below. Otherwise holding onto this for a future build.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I was fortunately able to purchase a top basement side panel from someone. Now its time to get the sth10 powdercoated. Anybody recommends any powder coating company in California, valley area? I have requested a quote from two locations. 

Somehow, I can fit two 560 gtx rads in the top basement without any mods or removing the top plate.


----------



## nawk

alexstreetwolf said:


> Somehow, I can fit two 560 gtx rads in the top basement without any mods or removing the top plate.


I think you showed me your custom-made top chassis before. Is your top chassis a replica (of the original) or is it a custom design?

If it's a replica of the original then you must have had your drop-in rad mount as a separate piece?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

nawk said:


> I think you showed me your custom-made top chassis for the STH10. Is your top chassis a replica (of the original) or is it a custom design?
> 
> If it's a replica of the original then you must have had your drop-in rad mount as a separate piece?


That was for my sma8. It was custom made. I brought in the sma8 480 top and a 560 side mount to the local metal shop. I told them to recreate the piece using the 560 mount cut outs for the rad instead of the 480 cuts on the original.


----------



## nawk

alexstreetwolf said:


> That was for my sma8. It was custom made. I brought in the sma8 480 top and a 560 side mount to the local metal shop. I told them to recreate the piece using the 560 mount cut outs for the rad instead of the 480 cuts on the original.


Do you have a file of the drawing? I'd totally ask my local metal shop to make one if I can get my hands on the design. ::drools::

EDIT: I'd probably modify the design so that it's a drop-in rad mount.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

nawk said:


> Do you have a file of the drawing? I'd totally ask my local metal shop to make one if I can get my hands on the design. ::drools::
> 
> EDIT: I'd probably modify the design so that it's a drop-in rad mount.


They didn't provide me with a drawing file. I just went there and explained how I wanted the panel and they created. Would have been nice if they had sent me the file.


----------



## 414347

Deeptek said:


> Waiting on a few new pieces and some water blocks to get in. I found my S3 top window and always wanted to use this with watercooling but didnt want to increase the size with a pedestal. I am going to put a 240 in the front and a 120 on the exhaust. Excited to get the new project started! Here is what it looks like while I wait
> 
> View attachment 2472073
> View attachment 2472074


That is indeed really nice build, compact, yet, I'm sure very powerful


----------



## 414347

Guys!! I need new or used without any scratches ASAP Caselabs 120mm (black) fan cover plates I will pay you good $$$ for 1-2 pcs. please.


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> Guys!! I need new or used without any scratches ASAP Caselabs 120mm (black) fan cover plates I will pay you good $$$ for 1-2 pcs. please.
> View attachment 2472201


Yep, I got them.


----------



## 414347

nawk said:


> Yep, I got them.


I know you have them. I will still look for the parts I have for you as I have promised, but that wont be untill maybe week or so, but I need these cover plates ASAP


----------



## 414347

nawk said:


> Yep, I got them.


Sell these plates for me today, how many do you have?


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> Sell these plates for me *today*, how many do you have?


It's not going to happen today, despite I am possibly the person nearest to you who got them plates. 😂


----------



## 414347

nawk said:


> It's not going to happen today, despite I am possibly the person nearest to you who got them plates. 😂


I don't mean today per-say, but ASAP and when I mean I will pay good $ I mean it.

That was the reason I posted her even thou I know you have them, long shot but never know, someone else might have them as well

Anyways, thanks I will keep my eye on them, maybe eBay.


----------



## Fandorin

Deeptek said:


> Waiting on a few new pieces and some water blocks to get in. I found my S3 top window and always wanted to use this with watercooling but didnt want to increase the size with a pedestal. I am going to put a 240 in the front and a 120 on the exhaust. Excited to get the new project started! Here is what it looks like while I wait


What kind of top did you have before? It's just that I've been looking for an extended black top for over a year, in a friend you have  How long do you have a video card and will it go in if there is 240 in front


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody have the assembly manual for the sth10 in pdf format?


----------



## Deeptek

Fandorin said:


> What kind of top did you have before? It's just that I've been looking for an extended black top for over a year, in a friend you have  How long do you have a video card and will it go in if there is 240 in front


Front rad doesn't give any limitations to GPU length. I currently have a Asus TUF 3080 in here and its about maxed out for room due to the power switch cables with the stock air cooler. I have a ventilated top but will not be parting with anything at the moment.


----------



## 414347

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody have the assembly manual for the sth10 in pdf format?


Here you go


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Thank you.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Still looking for a caselabs s8 ventilated/windowed extended top. If anybody has one I’m willing to pay $200 USD plus shipping.


----------



## Fandorin

Looking for parts for CL S3. If anyone has any of the following for sale please send me a PM:


36mm Extended top cover ventilated (*in priority*)
Pedestal - 120mm Hex-Mesh Fan Hole
USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit - Mercury S3 Front USB Mount
Door: Solid or Ventilated, Standard Window with Ventilation


----------



## Fandorin

Deeptek said:


> Front rad doesn't give any limitations to GPU length. I currently have a Asus TUF 3080 in here and its about maxed out for room due to the power switch cables with the stock air cooler. I have a ventilated top but will not be parting with anything at the moment.


Or you can take a photo from the side of the GPU without a door, I want to see how much space there is to the grill


----------



## Deeptek

Fandorin said:


> Or you can take a photo from the side of the GPU without a door, I want to see how much space there is to the grill


The GPU and the grill are not on the same side of the case and do not touch. The GPU is behind the vandal switch pin out. Max GPU length with the vandal switch is around ~325mm depending on how tall the card is.


----------



## Fandorin

Deeptek said:


> The GPU and the grill are not on the same side of the case and do not touch. The GPU is behind the vandal switch pin out. Max GPU length with the vandal switch is around ~325mm depending on how tall the card is.


And what do you have for DDR4 memory costs? You used to keep a build log for CL S3 why did you quit, it was interesting


----------



## nawk

Still looking for parts for the SMA8/STH10:

39mm extended top
pedestal
base platform
120.4 and 140.x Flex Bay fan/rad mounts
side mount for 4x HDD cages
4x HDD cages w/ ventilated Flex Bay cover.
560mm drop-in rad mount for the STH10


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> Still looking for parts for the SMA8/STH10:
> 
> 39mm extended top
> pedestal
> base platform
> 120.4 and 140.x Flex Bay fan/rad mounts
> side mount for 4x HDD cages
> 4x HDD cages w/ ventilated Flex Bay cover.
> 560mm drop-in rad mount for the STH10


Probably going to be looking for quite sometime. Rare the parts are indeed.


----------



## Deeptek

Fandorin said:


> And what do you have for DDR4 memory costs? You used to keep a build log for CL S3 why did you quit, it was interesting


Corsair Dom Plats for the memory. Not sure why I stopped the build log.. its been a while ago.


----------



## Deeptek

My biggest problem now is do I go with another hardline build or do a ZMT soft tube build for the S3?? 🤔


----------



## Shawnb99

Deeptek said:


> My biggest problem now is do I go with another hardline build or do a ZMT soft tube build for the S3?? 🤔


Do both! Hardline for any tight bends, soft for the rest.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm personally a bigger fan of ZMT, mainly for long-term low maintenance use. I've swayed away from hardline mainly for maintenance reasons and swapping hardware frequency (I really need to snag some QDC's to simplify as well - so I don't have to drain my loop). Hardline does look amazing in the S3's though, so it is a toss up if the unit will be stationary a majority of it's life and not be transported often that would be my deciding factor (I still move my rigs alot as well - pretty much wherever I travel, when I travel, my rig comes with me (currently still in my 303 till I get my M8 re-sorted)).
Also as mentioned above, to add to that you could do Matte black hardline to match the ZMT as well  .
Guess you wanted more room from your BH2, lol.


----------



## Deeptek

DarthBaggins said:


> I'm personally a bigger fan of ZMT, mainly for long-term low maintenance use. I've swayed away from hardline mainly for maintenance reasons and swapping hardware frequency (I really need to snag some QDC's to simplify as well - so I don't have to drain my loop). Hardline does look amazing in the S3's though, so it is a toss up if the unit will be stationary a majority of it's life and not be transported often that would be my deciding factor (I still move my rigs alot as well - pretty much wherever I travel, when I travel, my rig comes with me (currently still in my 303 till I get my M8 re-sorted)).
> Also as mentioned above, to add to that you could do Matte black hardline to match the ZMT as well  .
> Guess you wanted more room from your BH2, lol.


I'm in the same boat. Thankfully I have Bitspower fittings for both styles of tubing. I tend to build things just for the sake of having something to tinker with. Im sure this new build will have both at some point XD

I actually ended up selling the BH2 and I wanted to go SFF.. Really glad that I did not sell my S3.. I think this will be the last case that I have.


----------



## Fandorin

In my opinion, S3 is the golden mean between SFF


----------



## 414347

deleted


----------



## Shawnb99

NewUser16 said:


> deleted


How much? Don’t need it or have room for yet yet can’t help but be interested.


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> deleted


What are you selling?


----------



## 414347

Shawnb99 said:


> How much? Don’t need it or have room for yet yet can’t help but be interested.


That's why I deleted, you will be able to see all the parts and prices on eBay and kijij. I realized that there are too many people "just quires" that end up just been exactly that👀😃


----------



## rioja

nawk said:


> What are you selling?


As I caught before it deleted, SMH or STH10, black, in almost new condition
39mm top probably is there too


----------



## nawk

rioja said:


> As I caught before it deleted, SMH or STH10, black, in almost new condition
> 39mm top probably is there too


Depending on the price and configuration, I'd be interested in too.


----------



## Avacado

New SM8 Up for sale, decent price too, wonder who listed it 









Caselabs Merlin SM8 Black Computer Case | eBay


<p>Hi, I’m selling a good condition CaseLabs Merlin SM8 computer case. The case have minor scratches, but does not effect the case at all. I have included pictures where I drilled some holes in the case. I have all the accessories for the case and will include them. I will disassemble the case...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Deeptek

Here are a few shots of my S3 that I got up and running this week. Really glad that I went with ZMT instead of hardline. For some reason I get tired of hardline fairly quick. The organic bends of the soft tube are really satisfying to me and I really like the outcome.

Had a few issues with new Nvidia drivers that ended up leading to a long headache and a fresh install of Windows a few times. The work around was not updating my 3080 to current drivers and only doing the first batch of Windows Updates.. Holding off on updates for a while as I can't afford the issues right now. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Avacado

Deeptek said:


> Here are a few shots of my S3 that I got up and running this week. Really glad that I went with ZMT instead of hardline. For some reason I get tired of hardline fairly quick. The organic bends of the soft tube are really satisfying to me and I really like the outcome.
> 
> Had a few issues with new Nvidia drivers that ended up leading to a long headache and a fresh install of Windows a few times. The work around was not updating my 3080 to current drivers and only doing the first batch of Windows Updates.. Holding off on updates for a while as I can't afford the issues right now. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473287
> View attachment 2473288
> View attachment 2473289
> View attachment 2473290


Awe it's so cute, I just wanna squeeze it's fat, chubby lil cheeks!


----------



## lkramer

Avacado said:


> New SM8 Up for sale, decent price too, wonder who listed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caselabs Merlin SM8 Black Computer Case | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Hi, I’m selling a good condition CaseLabs Merlin SM8 computer case. The case have minor scratches, but does not effect the case at all. I have included pictures where I drilled some holes in the case. I have all the accessories for the case and will include them. I will disassemble the case...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


My SM8 looks very similar that one. However, mine is in mint condition with no drilled holes. It also has no front I/O except for the Bulgin power and reset switches, no top fan/radiator mount and a few extra accessories and panels.

I am ready to sell my SM8 for $460 (350 USD) locally and $525 (400 USD) shipped.


----------



## Adam Smith

I’m selling my CaseLabs Magnum STH10 in black with all of the accessories pictured, including a 560mm and 480mm radiator side mount. It’s in good condition with minor blemishes here and there which I will try to capture in pics. It’s unmodded, free of holes, and I’ve added an additional 120mm fan hole cover as I had drilled through the previous one, It’s gunmetal grey, but still an original CL cover. PM me for price discussion. If you need any additional pics or have any other questions don’t hesitate to PM me for those as well.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## nezff

M8. Im looking for the bigger window side door. thanks.


----------



## Deeptek

Shot in the dark here.. If anyone has a black pedestal for a s3 that they want to sell please send me a pm..


----------



## Fandorin

Deeptek said:


> Shot in the dark here.. If anyone has a black pedestal for a s3 that they want to sell please send me a pm..


Sly, this is a rare thing that I would not refuse  In the Facebook group there is a person from Britain who sells S3 in the top config with a pedestal and an extended top+ a lot of extras, does not sell separately, for everything he wants 850 euros without a road


----------



## Kold

What do you guys think I should sell an unopened black S3 for? Shipped price. Thinking of letting it go since I have no plans on using it any time soon.


----------



## Avacado

Kold said:


> What do you guys think I should sell an unopened black S3 for? Shipped price. Thinking of letting it go since I have no plans on using it any time soon.


Depends on the goodies. If it's unopened, you should have the inventory manifest.


----------



## Kold

Avacado said:


> Depends on the goodies. If it's unopened, you should have the inventory manifest.


Yeah, I bought it brand new and never used it. Has everything that originally came with it.


----------



## Avacado

Kold said:


> Yeah, I bought it brand new and never used it. Has everything that originally came with it.


Right, but what goodies? Pedestal? Extended top? etc...


----------



## Fandorin

Kold said:


> What do you guys think I should sell an unopened black S3 for? Shipped price. Thinking of letting it go since I have no plans on using it any time soon.


If there is an extended top separately to S3, I would buy it, I have been looking for it for about a year


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deeptek said:


> Here are a few shots of my S3 that I got up and running this week. Really glad that I went with ZMT instead of hardline. For some reason I get tired of hardline fairly quick. The organic bends of the soft tube are really satisfying to me and I really like the outcome.
> 
> Had a few issues with new Nvidia drivers that ended up leading to a long headache and a fresh install of Windows a few times. The work around was not updating my 3080 to current drivers and only doing the first batch of Windows Updates.. Holding off on updates for a while as I can't afford the issues right now. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473287
> View attachment 2473288
> View attachment 2473289
> View attachment 2473290


I see you went the route of using ZMT 👍


----------



## Avacado

Fandorin said:


> If there is an extended top separately to S3, I would buy it, I have been looking for it for about a year


How would it be separate? Un-opened, means un-opened. He can fetch a premium for a virgin labs. Which is why I asked him if he had the inventory, usually plastic sleeved on the outside.


----------



## dmit1989

Anybody have a BH8 or a S8/S8S that they would like to sell? Extremely interested and getting desperate. BH8 is priority, but will look at S8/S8S. 

Thanks!


----------



## 414347

dmit1989 said:


> Anybody have a BH8 or a S8/S8S that they would like to sell? Extremely interested and getting desperate. BH8 is priority, but will look at S8/S8S.
> 
> Thanks!


Make me an offer for S8S (black) It’s in virtually new condition and It comes with few extra parts e.g. 2x front flex bay HDD cages, 2x PSU brackets, ton of front flex bay accessories brackets (long and short) lower chamber 2x HDD mounts (8x HDD/SSD) org. accessories bag and more. Also, there is still in separate box, brand new Mid section of the case (Its the main part) seperately

Btw. It has SSIB M/B tray

PM's only please







I got


----------



## 414347




----------



## 414347




----------



## 414347




----------



## 414347




----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> Make me an offer for S8S (black) It’s in virtually new condition and It comes with few extra parts e.g. 2x front flex bay HDD cages, 2x PSU brackets, ton of front flex bay accessories brackets (long and short) lower chamber 2x HDD mounts (8x HDD/SSD) org. accessories bag and more. Also, there is still in separate box, brand new Mid section of the case (Its the main part) seperately
> 
> Btw. It has SSIB M/B tray
> 
> PM's only please
> View attachment 2474447
> I got


PM sent


----------



## KoolAidFizz




----------



## KoolAidFizz




----------



## KoolAidFizz

SMA8 for sale

No mods or holes 
Everything included is in pictures above. Pm me for details


----------



## ruffhi

@NewUser ... what? no pedestal?

I have been looking for a case for a server and coming up short-ish. There are options, but each case has its downside. Looking at the pics of the SMA8 ... just makes me weep more about CaseLabs.


----------



## 414347

ruffhi said:


> @NewUser ... what? no pedestal?
> 
> I have been looking for a case for a server and coming up short-ish. There are options, but each case has its downside. Looking at the pics of the SMA8 ... just makes me weep more about CaseLabs.


Actually I have one for STH10/SM8A-A, but busy with other things so just slowly taking things apart and preparing for sale. Also have 39mm and 60mm ventilated top all pretty much brand new, absolutely 0 scratch of any kind When I find few moments I will make some concrete post with prices.

There are a lot more parts, just need to find time to get all together


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> Actually I have one for STH10/SM8A-A, but busy with other things so just slowly taking things apart and preparing for sale. Also have 39mm and 60mm ventilated top all pretty much brand new, absolutely 0 scratch of any kind When I find few moments I will make some concrete post with prices.
> 
> There are a lot more parts, just need to find time to get all together
> View attachment 2474639
> View attachment 2474639
> View attachment 2474640
> View attachment 2474641
> View attachment 2474642
> View attachment 2474643


I am in the market for your case(s) and these parts. I might just come and pick these up once the Stay-at-Home order is over. Check your inbox New!


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> I am in the market for your case(s) and these parts. I might just come and pick these up once the Stay-at-Home order is over. Check your inbox New!


Just going to pretend like your the main candidate huh? LOL. Those three items, the 2 extended tops and the pedestal are THE most sought after items. He can ask whatever he wants for them, and should.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Just going to pretend like your the main candidate huh? LOL. Those three items, the 2 extended tops and the pedestal are THE most sought after items. He can ask whatever he wants for them, and should.


Bidding war!!


----------



## Fandorin

The war. The trade war never changes...


----------



## ciarlatano

So....I'm not a CaseLabs owner, and never have been simply because they have always been overkill for my needs. I have however done a few builds in them and have always been impressed by their incredible quality. That said, if I read one more clown talk about those trash Tt cases being just as good, I am going to jump through the internet and smack the living daylights out of them.

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Shawnb99

ciarlatano said:


> So....I'm not a CaseLabs owner, and never have been simply because they have always been overkill for my needs. I have however done a few builds in them and have always been impressed by their incredible quality. That said, if I read one more clown talk about those trash Tt cases being just as good, I am going to jump through the internet and smack the living daylights out of them.
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


This deserves more rep then I can give


----------



## Trucker79

NewUser16 said:


> Actually I have one for STH10/SM8A-A, but busy with other things so just slowly taking things apart and preparing for sale. Also have 39mm and 60mm ventilated top all pretty much brand new, absolutely 0 scratch of any kind When I find few moments I will make some concrete post with prices.
> 
> There are a lot more parts, just need to find time to get all together
> View attachment 2474639
> View attachment 2474639
> View attachment 2474640
> View attachment 2474641
> View attachment 2474642
> View attachment 2474643


Looking forward to the sale post......


----------



## Trucker79

Anyone know what a 140.3 flex bay, 140.2 flex bay and a 120.2 flex bay is worth these days. Also have a standard vented top, 4 of the 120mm cover plates, and a SMA8 560 rad mount


----------



## Stephen.

Trucker79 said:


> Anyone know what a 140.3 flex bay, 140.2 flex bay and a 120.2 flex bay is worth these days. Also have a standard vented top, 4 of the 120mm cover plates, and a SMA8 560 rad mount


I just paid $50 for a 120.2, but I'd say a fair range based on condition and rarity could be from $50-$125 for the flex bay mounts, a 120.4 I could see going for the top figure. I also got a 120.1 for like $30 a ways back. If you're going to charge a little more try to include free shipping with the sale.


----------



## Shawnb99

My flex bay distro plates arrived today. Sadly both are broken so it’s back to the drawing board


----------



## Trucker79

Shawnb99 said:


> My flex bay distro plates arrived today. Sadly both are broken so it’s back to the drawing board


Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> My flex bay distro plates arrived today. Sadly both are broken so it’s back to the drawing board


That sucks, where did you order them from ? 

Items like that, I would wrap in 10 layers of bubble wrap if I were the seller, anything acrylic or glass. The shipping couriers do not care even if there are 50 fragile stickers all over the box, especially light items they can just toss about.


----------



## Trucker79

Stephen. said:


> I just paid $50 for a 120.2, but I'd say a fair range based on condition and rarity could be from $50-$125 for the flex bay mounts, a 120.4 I could see going for the top figure. I also got a 120.1 for like $30 a ways back. If you're going to charge a little more try to include free shipping with the sale.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> That sucks, where did you order them from ?
> 
> Items like that, I would wrap in 10 layers of bubble wrap if I were the seller, anything acrylic or glass. The shipping couriers do not care even if there are 50 fragile stickers all over the box, especially light items they can just toss about.


Singularity Computers. There were completely wrapped in bubble tape, even completely wrapped the box. Sadly a screw mount on each cracked or broke.It was cursed from the start.
Week before it ships they find a leak, two months of fixes before it finally shipped and only took 6 weeks to get here. 
Just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Singularity Computers. There were completely wrapped in bubble tape, even completely wrapped the box. Sadly a screw mount on each cracked or broke.It was cursed from the start.
> Week before it ships they find a leak, two months of fixes before it finally shipped and only took 6 weeks to get here.
> Just wasn’t meant to be.


Is this Caselabs Vertical Distribution Plate Des 1 | Singularity Computers the beast you ordered? I had been looking at one myself.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> Singularity Computers. There were completely wrapped in bubble tape, even completely wrapped the box. Sadly a screw mount on each cracked or broke.It was cursed from the start.
> Week before it ships they find a leak, two months of fixes before it finally shipped and only took 6 weeks to get here.
> Just wasn’t meant to be.


Damn man, Singularity doesn't play when it comes to package care, they go above and beyond to make sure it's protected. 

With that time frame, if you have credit card miles which you could've used for a round trip there and back, that might have been a better option. 6 weeks? Sounds like the time frame that you would get using a container ship.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Is this Caselabs Vertical Distribution Plate Des 1 | Singularity Computers the beast you ordered? I had been looking at one myself.


No was brand new design flex bay ones.Take up 5 flex bay mounts with no modifications to the case.



Stephen. said:


> Damn man, Singularity doesn't play when it comes to package care, they go above and beyond to make sure it's protected.
> 
> With that time frame, if you have credit card miles which you could've used for a round trip there and back, that might have been a better option. 6 weeks? Sounds like the time frame that you would get using a container ship.


Yeah they wrapped it completely and even did the box. Sadly a screw mount on both broke. Not sure what more they can do to ship it safely. Might need a redesign or something


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> No was brand new design flex bay ones.Take up 5 flex bay mounts with no modifications to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they wrapped it completely and even did the box. Sadly a screw mount on both broke. Not sure what more they can do to ship it safely. Might need a redesign or something
> 
> View attachment 2474842


Can you link it? I wanna take a look


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Can you link it? I wanna take a look





http://imgur.com/a/KlLsnX8


$350 each, takes any D5 pump including Next.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/KlLsnX8
> 
> 
> $350 each, takes any D5 pump including Next.


Dang, can you link the purchasing page?


----------



## Shawnb99

Have to contact them directly for them. I was to be the first to own them. Don’t believe there’s any page or anything.


----------



## Stephen.

The mounting flanges are definitely weak points from looking at the product page. They could design them to be thicker, I'm wondering if they used cast or extruded acrylic. They do have grades of cast that are bullet resistant. As with anything make a better product the price goes along with it.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> The mounting flanges are definitely weak points from looking at the product page. They could design them to be thicker, I'm wondering if they used cast or extruded acrylic. They do have grades of cast that are bullet resistant. As with anything make a better product the price goes along with it.


Appears to be acrylic. Thinnest part as well. Shipped with metal covers over the screw holes which might of lead to the cracking. I’m not sure. All other 3 screw holes are fine, no signs of damage

The middle screw mounts on the photo week removed in a redesign. Nothing else looks to be that different.
I’ll post more pics of them later


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> My flex bay distro plates arrived today. Sadly both are broken so it’s back to the drawing board


That sucks bro! I was really looking forward to seeing that baby installed.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Appears to be acrylic. Thinnest part as well. Shipped with metal covers over the screw holes which might of lead to the cracking. I’m not sure. All other 3 screw holes are fine, no signs of damage
> 
> The middle screw mounts on the photo week removed in a redesign. Nothing else looks to be that different.
> I’ll post more pics of them later


I would much rather have what you ordered, if you have the exact name, so I can try to order from them? I did order the regular one because it was on sale. Not looking forward to drilling in the reservoir panel though. I was thinking about making something that would hang, so that I wouldn't have to drill into the case itself. Any ideas?


----------



## Trucker79




----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> I would much rather have what you ordered, if you have the exact name, so I can try to order from them? I did order the regular one because it was on sale. Not looking forward to drilling in the reservoir panel though. I was thinking about making something that would hang, so that I wouldn't have to drill into the case itself. Any ideas?


They don’t have an office name that I’m aware of. I just called them the Flexbay distro plates. As for the Reservoir mount one, yeah I was looking at that as well but didn’t want to drill into the case either. They offered to make me a custom one but I’d would of had to sendtin my dual reservoir mount for measurements and at that stage I was already getting the flex bay ones.


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> No was brand new design flex bay ones.Take up 5 flex bay mounts with no modifications to the case.
> 
> Yeah they wrapped it completely and even did the box. Sadly a screw mount on both broke. Not sure what more they can do to ship it safely. Might need a redesign or something
> 
> View attachment 2474842


Are you covered by insurance, and is SC working with you to make you a new one? Even with insurance coverage i believe you are still gon take an L for the shipping cost, since you are only insured for the value of the item.


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Are you covered by insurance?


Sadly they didn’t offer insurance when shipped, they have now rethought that approach abs should start offering it now. 
As for my plates they will be replacing the broken parts and sending it via UPS, hopefully they survive the trip this time


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> Sadly they didn’t offer insurance when shipped, they have now rethought that approach abs should start offering it now.
> As for my plates they will be replacing the broken parts and sending it via UPS, hopefully they survive the trip this time


Okay one flange mount broke, but have you still played with it in your rig just to see how everything fits?

P.S. dont sweat, it's gon be fine the 2nd time around.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Sadly they didn’t offer insurance when shipped, they have now rethought that approach abs should start offering it now.
> As for my plates they will be replacing the broken parts and sending it via UPS, hopefully they survive the trip this time


Well, maybe your pain will benefit me.

Hey Chris.
OK sounds good we will invoice you for the difference.
Yes I was just discussing that with him. We will make sure yours is more carefully wrapped.
Best regards,
Daniel.


Without your advice i would have been screwed, so thank you!


----------



## Trucker79

NewUser16 said:


> I know you have them. I will still look for the parts I have for you as I have promised, but that wont be untill maybe week or so, but I need these cover plates ASAP


I have 4 total in black in perfect shape but im located in the usa


----------



## Trucker79

NewUser16 said:


> I know you have them. I will still look for the parts I have for you as I have promised, but that wont be untill maybe week or so, but I need these cover plates ASAP


duplicate post


----------



## Shawnb99

A few comments and concerns on the distro plates 
First the take up 6 flex bays not 5, second as you can see in the pictures the plates don’t match up completely leaving a gap at the bottom. This is even with the front panel piece on. Also as you can observe the plates stick out of the front of the case as well.
























Not happy with these atm


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> A few comments and concerns on the distro plates
> First the take up 6 flex bays not 5, second as you can see in the pictures the plates don’t match up completely leaving a gap at the bottom. This is even with the front panel piece on. Also as you can observe the plates stick out of the front of the case as well.
> View attachment 2475026
> 
> View attachment 2475027
> View attachment 2475029
> 
> 
> Not happy with these atm


I'll find out soon enough. Plenty of room though, I don't mind them taking up 6 slots.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> I'll find out soon enough. Plenty of room though, I don't mind them taking up 6 slots.


Yeah the 6 slots isn’t that much of an issue. Not a fan of the small gap at the bottom or how they stick out so much at the front.
Mounting system is a pain. Look sweet otherwise


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah the 6 slots isn’t that much of an issue. Not a fan of the small gap at the bottom or how they stick out so much at the front.
> Mounting system is a pain. Look sweet otherwise


Can't believe you bought 2 of them. Yeesh. But that makes having 4 pumps in a small consolidated space very appealing. I might have to get a second if I dig the layout.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Can't believe you bought 2 of them. Yeesh. But that makes having 4 pumps in a small consolidated space very appealing. I might have to get a second if I dig the layout.


TH10A baby!! Gotta fill that sucker up. Since it comes with 13 flex bays one distro wasn’t enough, whereas two would of been perfect.
Oh well wasn’t meant to be. Going to return them if I can. The gap at the bottom and how much it sticks out is just too much for my OCD. Plus it made fitting the front part on a bit harder so I’ll stick to fans in the front bays.
Just left with a pair of AQ6’s abs 4 D5 Next’s left over.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> TH10A baby!! Gotta fill that sucker up. Since it comes with 13 flex bays one distro wasn’t enough, whereas two would of been perfect.
> Oh well wasn’t meant to be. Going to return them if I can. The gap at the bottom and how much it sticks out is just too much for my OCD. Plus it made fitting the front part on a bit harder so I’ll stick to fans in the front bays.
> Just left with a pair of AQ6’s abs 4 D5 Next’s left over.


Yep, I just acquired a TH10a as well. It's huge.


----------



## Shawnb99

I know I love how big it is. Have fun filling it up


----------



## Trucker79

Shawnb99 said:


> TH10A baby!! Gotta fill that sucker up. Since it comes with 13 flex bays one distro wasn’t enough, whereas two would of been perfect.
> Oh well wasn’t meant to be. Going to return them if I can. The gap at the bottom and how much it sticks out is just too much for my OCD. Plus it made fitting the front part on a bit harder so I’ll stick to fans in the front bays.
> Just left with a pair of AQ6’s abs 4 D5 Next’s left over.


I need to order 2 d5 next and a aq6 as well


----------



## nawk

The fact that it sticks out of the front panel is unacceptable to me (i.e., I wouldn't use it at all). Is this supposed to be a prototype of a yet-to-be-released product (i.e., do we expect to see a flex bay distro plate to hit his store)?


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah the 6 slots isn’t that much of an issue. Not a fan of the small gap at the bottom or how they stick out so much at the front.
> Mounting system is a pain. Look sweet otherwise


I was looking to purchase his distro plate that goes in the front window of the S8 case, and that one mounts from the inside.

Are you sure you have it mounted correctly? Is it mountable from the inside?


----------



## Shawnb99

There goes the 6 pump dream...


Barefooter said:


> I was looking to purchase his distro plate that goes in the front window of the S8 case, and that one mounts from the inside.
> 
> Are you sure you have it mounted correctly? Is it mountable from the inside?



Yep. Pumps are the inside and all mounting holes are matched up. As far as I can tell this is how it's supposed to be mounted.




nawk said:


> The fact that it sticks out of the front panel is unacceptable to me (i.e., I wouldn't use it at all). Is this supposed to be a prototype of a yet-to-be-released product (i.e., do we expect to see a flex bay distro plate to hit his store)?


Yeah same, hence why I'm now asking for a refund. This is newly designed but as far as I understood the is the design that will be on the store. I expected it to be flush with the front panel not sick out.


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> This is newly designed but as far as I understood the is the design that will be on the store. I expected it to be flush with the front panel not sick out.


Ideally I want this distro plate to allow for the installation of an original flexbay fan/rad bracket on the back so that I can piggyback another fan/rad in the back. We're paying a premium for this distro plate (including a premium on shipping, considering that this is shipped from Australia). It can be done!









Hey Shawn, can you use this distro plate w/o install two d5s? (So maybe by the installation of a cover plate?)


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Hey Shawn, can you use this distro plate w/o install two d5s? (So maybe by the installation of a cover plate?)


Yeah you can remove the pump mounts. Not sure if you can install something else there though 

The bottom plate has them removed in this picture


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah you can remove the pump mounts. Not sure if you can install something else there though
> 
> The bottom plate has them removed in this picture
> 
> View attachment 2475105


Alright, the flange mount broke, distro plates don't line up the way we want, AND the plate has its boobs popping of out its bra, but it's still a great idea.


----------



## Shawnb99

Yeah I love the idea of a flex bay distro, just didn’t work out like I wanted. Being on the other side of the planet likely didn’t help. 
One without pumps and sits flush with the front panel would be ideal.


----------



## nawk

I'd ask Daniel to add support for mounting the original bracket:









or
make some fan/rad brackets to go along with this flexbay distro plate.

And that's ideal!


----------



## dmit1989

NewUser16 said:


> PM Sent.


----------



## rioja

Shawnb99 said:


> here goes the 6 pump dream...


it is what I never name an overkill)


----------



## 414347

Sorry for late response, I have just PM'd you, do rush I am a bit swamped with work


----------



## nawk

NewUser16 said:


> Sorry for late response, I have just PM'd you, do rush I am a bit swamped with work


Hey NewUser16, can you respond to my PMs as well? I am willing pick up those parts myself depending how much I end up buying.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Deeptek said:


> Here are a few shots of my S3 that I got up and running this week. Really glad that I went with ZMT instead of hardline. For some reason I get tired of hardline fairly quick. The organic bends of the soft tube are really satisfying to me and I really like the outcome.
> 
> Had a few issues with new Nvidia drivers that ended up leading to a long headache and a fresh install of Windows a few times. The work around was not updating my 3080 to current drivers and only doing the first batch of Windows Updates.. Holding off on updates for a while as I can't afford the issues right now. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473288


I too am looking to rebuild in my S3. What pump res combo is that? I see it's a singularity computers combo. Is it a D5 or DDC?


----------



## Kold

Hi again all,

I'm hoping someone here would be willing to sell me their ventilated mercury S3 side panel. Just need 1 any color.

PM me if you have one you'd be willing to sell! My poor GPU is being suffocated.

Here's what I'm talking about for reference:


----------



## Deeptek

SuprUsrStan said:


> I too am looking to rebuild in my S3. What pump res combo is that? I see it's a singularity computers combo. Is it a D5 or DDC?


 D5 combo from PPCS.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Deeptek said:


> D5 combo from PPCS.


Thanks


----------



## nawk

Hey folks, I know this is a long shot but I need help with this one... I just bought an S8 w/o a mobo tray (just the top tray), and now I am in search of one. *Any *form factor will do.

Does anyone have an extra one that they can sell to me?

Note: as far as I know, the mobo trays are interchangeable between the S8 and S8S.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Just bought a S8 ventlated/ windowed extended top in gray, does anybody have a black one they could trade?


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> Hey folks, I know this is a long shot but I need help with this one... I just bought an S8 w/o a mobo tray (just the top tray), and now I am in search of one. *Any *form factor will do.
> 
> Does anyone have an extra one that they can sell to me?
> 
> Note: as far as I know, the mobo trays are interchangeable between the S8 and S8S.


Aren't you in luck. Can probably convert this to suit your needs. 








Caselabs Merlin Tech Station Parts | eBay


<p dir="ltr">Caselabs Merlin Tech Station Parts. What you see is what you get. Might be missing some parts based on the included instructions. </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Shawnb99

Working with my pedestal is really showing off how badly designed they originally were. Sticking a 560 in the bottom of mine limits me to either front or back fans, can’t do both since there isn’t enough room left over. Not to mention the original Magnum cases where the fans holes on the bottom are almost completely blocked if you put in a GTX radiator in push/pull. Just enough room for possibly 14mm hardline if I’m lucky. 
God forbid you need to access the pedestal after putting it together cause it’s impossible.
I’m sure they fixed these issues in the later models but damn are the early models lacking in accessibility


----------



## Rainstar

I guess its time I join this Club of yours.
M10 Reverse ATX with pedestal and extended top










Two STH-10's That I zebra-ed, Black is normal atx, white is Reverse ATX









Current ancient PC is a white M10, replacing this soon with one of the STH-10's (one of my magnetic Radiator white filters fell in this picture)









Also have a ST10 in black but its too dirty/dusty to show until i clean it up.


----------



## Avacado

Rainstar said:


> I guess its time I join this Club of yours.
> M10 Reverse ATX with pedestal and extended top
> View attachment 2475970
> 
> 
> 
> Two STH-10's That I zebra-ed, Black is normal atx, white is Reverse ATX
> View attachment 2475971
> 
> 
> Current ancient PC is a white M10, replacing this soon with one of the STH-10's (one of my magnetic Radiator white filters fell in this picture)
> View attachment 2475972
> 
> 
> Also have a ST10 in black but its too dirty/dusty to show until i clean it up.


Show off. 8D


----------



## Rainstar

Avacado said:


> Show off. 8D


8====D

maybe I will when I complete this build


----------



## Avacado

Rainstar said:


> 8====D
> 
> maybe I will when I complete this build
> 
> View attachment 2475983












Oh, ok. Are we really doing this!

Ladies and gents, the very first official "Caseoff"


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone need any white paint? Got 5lbs of Caselabs white that I’ll never use and rather then it go to waste it’s better to give it away. Just pay shipping and it’s yours



Avacado said:


> Oh, ok. Are we really doing this!
> 
> Ladies and gents, the very first official "Caseoff"



It’s all fun and games till a fully loaded TX10 with pedestal shows up and destroys us all.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone need any white paint? Got 5lbs of Caselabs white that I’ll never use and rather then it go to waste it’s better to give it away. Just pay shipping and it’s yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all fun and games till a fully loaded TX10 with pedestal shows up and destroys us all.


Yea, dibs on that white for my TH10a


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> Yea, dibs on that white for my TH10a



K it’s yours. I’ll have a shipping quote in the next day or so


----------



## Rainstar

this time EU got nothing on NA if we do a Caseoff. 

can the white Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120 be split? ill take 2.5lbs


----------



## Avacado

Rainstar said:


> this time EU got nothing on NA if we do a Caseoff.
> 
> can the white Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120 be split? ill take 2.5lbs


Too bad, already called dibs. I'll take the 5lbs from the border and make you beg for the 2.5, muhahaha. No, j/k I'll send you some when I get it. Customs shipping is a ***** for them.


----------



## nawk

Rainstar said:


> can the white Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120 be split? ill take 2.5lbs


No, it cannot!



Rainstar said:


> 8====D
> maybe I will when I complete this build
> 
> View attachment 2475983


In the meantime:








exposed! baahaha~ 😂


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> No, it cannot!
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime:
> View attachment 2476047
> 
> exposed! baahaha~ 😂


Dear god.


----------



## Shawnb99

I’m never ordering from Singularity Computers ever again. Daniel agrees to give me a refund as long as I send the plates back yet provides me with most of his address just no postal code. Bay been trying for 4 days now to get a reply for the postal code but dead silence.
I can see getting my refund will be a utter pain.
Never again will I ever buy from them


----------



## Trucker79

Thats crazy. Hope it gets sorted out so you can be made whole


----------



## 414347

Sounds like a lot of people have issues with the way he does his business. Frankly, it would be a bit scary ordering anything from him, imagine if you need to claim RMA


----------



## Fandorin

I wouldn't be surprised if someone died in it


----------



## chibi

Shawnb99 said:


> I’m never ordering from Singularity Computers ever again. Daniel agrees to give me a refund as long as I send the plates back yet provides me with most of his address just no postal code. Bay been trying for 4 days now to get a reply for the postal code but dead silence.
> I can see getting my refund will be a utter pain.
> Never again will I ever buy from them



Shawn, what address did he give you? I was able to google his Smithfield address in Queensland (province). It's showing up on google maps as Postal Code 4878.

"Our Office Address: Smithfield 4878, Cairns QLD, Australia"


----------



## Shawnb99

chibi said:


> Shawn, what address did he give you? I was able to google his Smithfield address in Queensland (province). It's showing up on google maps as Postal Code 4878.
> 
> "Our Office Address: Smithfield 4878, Cairns QLD, Australia"


Thanks. Yeah I got the same and am going to use that. Just being anal in wanting a reply. Was a headache all around so I’m bit bitchy as well


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Does anyone have templates for the Caselabs cases. Maybe we can suggest to have the Sliger.com to try and make at least one to see the demand.


----------



## Avacado

WiLd FyeR said:


> Does anyone have templates for the Caselabs cases. Maybe we can suggest to have the Sliger.com to try and make at least one to see the demand.


----------



## Trucker79

I mean it wont hurt, Caselabs wont be coming back in that form. They already mentioned it in the caselabs facebook group.


----------



## nawk

Does anyone have a USB/Audio/HDMI Retrofit Kit for the double-wide magnums that they can sell to me?


----------



## Trucker79

I would love it get one myself, best of luck brother.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

New project for when comet lake comes out!


----------



## nawk

nawk said:


> Does anyone have a USB/Audio/HDMI Retrofit Kit for the double-wide magnums that they can sell to me?
> View attachment 2476791


Pm me with timestamp for a good offer.


----------



## Trucker79




----------



## Trucker79




----------



## Avacado

SuprUsrStan said:


> New project for when comet lake comes out!
> 
> View attachment 2476870
> View attachment 2476871


Let us know how that EK TEC works out.


----------



## Shawnb99

Reverse ATX is giving me nothing but a headache trying to plan my tube routing. Damn GTX radiators and it’s set inlet/outlet ports aren’t helping. Wanted them as exhausted but either way I place the ports, facing front or back I want the ports to be the opposite.
Didn’t want all intake again


----------



## M-oll

Trucker79 said:


> I mean it wont hurt, Caselabs wont be coming back in that form. They already mentioned it in the caselabs facebook group.


Could you share that post? I don't have Facebook.


----------



## M-oll

WiLd FyeR said:


> Does anyone have templates for the Caselabs cases. Maybe we can suggest to have the Sliger.com to try and make at least one to see the demand.


Sit tight for now, things are gonna happen real soon. Hopefully.


----------



## nawk

M-oll said:


> Sit tight for now, things are gonna happen real soon. Hopefully.


At what cost?


----------



## M-oll

nawk said:


> At what cost?


For who? The customers?


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> For who? The customers?


If you are posting in this thread and considering anything Caselabs, it goes without saying that cost is not a factor.


----------



## nawk

Avacado said:


> If you are posting in this thread and considering anything Caselabs, it goes without saying that cost is not a factor.


He's talking about a REPLICA!


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> If you are posting in this thread and considering anything Caselabs, it goes without saying that cost is not a factor.


Of course. But to match, or possibly even go a bit lower than the original price would be optimal. 



nawk said:


> He's talking about a REPLICA!


No. Those who know, they know.


----------



## nawk

M-oll said:


> No. Those who know, they know.


Then you might wanna keep that within your circle (secret society). This is an open forum.
(Let us know when you (your cabal) are ready)

P.S.: If what you're referring to has been discussed on this thread in the past year, then I probably know about it.


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> He's talking about a REPLICA!


Granted, but even a CL replica would probably be hundreds and far more pricy than suitable alternatives.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Anybody have a S8 eatx motherboard tray for sale?


----------



## M-oll

nawk said:


> Then you might wanna keep that within your circle (secret society). This is an open forum.
> (Let us know when you (your cabal) are ready)
> 
> P.S.: If what you're referring to has been discussed on this thread in the past year, then I probably know about it.


I've discussed my plans on here before, but I don't have a habit of talking about business that may not yet be. Things are happening but they are happening slowly. I've been working on this since I've first heard about CaseLabs going bankrupt in September 2018. But now I'm at a point where I feel like I would be doing people a disservice if they spent money trying to build a replica just because they want a case that looks like one from CaseLabs. 



Avacado said:


> Granted, but even a CL replica would probably be hundreds and far more pricy than suitable alternatives.


What constitutes a replica in your opinion?


----------



## jsutter71

M-oll said:


> I've discussed my plans on here before, but I don't have a habit of talking about business that may not yet be. Things are happening but they are happening slowly. I've been working on this since I've first heard about CaseLabs going bankrupt in September 2018. But now I'm at a point where I feel like I would be doing people a disservice if they spent money trying to build a replica just because they want a case that looks like one from CaseLabs.
> 
> 
> What constitutes a replica in your opinion?


It’s been a while and I don’t get on this forum very often anymore but who was it that was posting near perfect copies of replacement pieces? Was that you? I remember at the time I was on the hunt for a STH10/SMA8 lower mid plate which I have since acquired. Their’s also been another on sale on ebay for a while last I checked. I’ve been on hold for months to have my STH10 powder coated because the one company that is even remotely close to me never responds back to my emails for a quote.


----------



## M-oll

jsutter71 said:


> It’s been a while and I don’t get on this forum very often anymore but who was it that was posting near perfect copies of replacement pieces? Was that you? I remember at the time I was on the hunt for a STH10/SMA8 lower mid plate which I have since acquired. Their’s also been another on sale on ebay for a while last I checked. I’ve been on hold for months to have my STH10 powder coated because the one company that is even remotely close to me never responds back to my emails for a quote.


That was not me. I think it was two guys from Poland that did that. Instead, I'm trying to buy the blueprints since I feel that is a more honorable way to start making CaseLabs' cases again. I love CaseLabs and own a SMA8, plus I really respect what Jim Keating created so if I were to start selling CaseLabs' cases in the near future it would be the real deal with cases manufactured with blueprints bought from the bankruptcy estate.


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> That was not me. I think it was two guys from Poland that did that. Instead, I'm trying to buy the blueprints since I feel that is a more honorable way to start making CaseLabs' cases again. I love CaseLabs and own a SMA8, plus I really respect what Jim Keating created so if I were to start selling CaseLabs' cases in the near future it would be the real deal with cases manufactured with blueprints bought from the bankruptcy estate.


I have done quite a lot of digging about just what happened following the labs bankruptcy, and there isn't much there. For starters, all of the liquidated parts, let alone the blueprints to specific case design were impossible to track. I think I spent a whole day trying to find out who bought the liquidated items. I know singularity computers had a hand in it somehow. I also found that Jim's son Kevin had a spinoff company (ModOne) that did not materialize like his fathers. I browsed what he had created there (Xforma Case), but was un-impressed on a caselabs level. XFORMA MBX MKII Case and Custom Add-ons - MOD-ONE (TITAN RIG, LLC). The only thing cool were the ingenious pcb distro boards they developed.










I wish you the best in finding those BP's and if you develop any leads and need an attack dog, let me know.


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> I have done quite a lot of digging about just what happened following the labs bankruptcy, and there isn't much there. For starters, all of the liquidated parts, let alone the blueprints to specific case design were impossible to track. I think I spent a whole day trying to find out who bought the liquidated items. I know singularity computers had a hand in it somehow. I also found that Jim's son Kevin had a spinoff company (ModOne) that did not materialize like his fathers. I browsed what he had created there (Xforma Case), but was un-impressed on a caselabs level. XFORMA MBX MKII Case and Custom Add-ons - MOD-ONE (TITAN RIG, LLC). The only thing cool were the ingenious pcb distro boards they developed.
> 
> View attachment 2477223
> 
> 
> I wish you the best in finding those BP's and if you develop any leads and need an attack dog, let me know.


Thanks for the information, it's very interesting. I wonder why Singularity Computers was interested in the liquidated items. Might be that they were trying to "invest" in spare parts to sell or maybe even reverse engineer some cases from the spare parts. 
Yeah, I know that Kevin had ModOne but didn't he sell ModOne to someone?

Thanks for the offer, that might be helpful soon.


----------



## nawk

M-oll said:


> I've discussed my plans on here before, but I don't have a habit of talking about business that may not yet be.


So, it's already out there in the open; yet you make it seem like it's an allusion. (looks more like a double negation to me)



> "Those who know, they know."


The single point I'd like to make is that if it's out there in the public, we (as in ppl here) all know about it.


----------



## CNC Operator

If anything comes to fruition with the designs, I have a 6'x12' cnc plasma table. I'd be willing to help out as much as I can. I've searched for those BPs quite a bit, with no success.


----------



## M-oll

nawk said:


> So, it's already out there in the open; yet you make it seem like it's an allusion. (looks more like a double negation to me)
> 
> 
> The single point I'd like to make is that if it's out there in the public, we (as in ppl here) all know about it.


No, not really. I've just talked about it once when I couldn't get a hold of Jim or the trustees and thought. 

Not "all" about it, you know that I've tried.



CNC Operator said:


> If anything comes to fruition with the designs, I have a 6'x12' cnc plasma table. I'd be willing to help out as much as I can. I've searched for those BPs quite a bit, with no success.


Thanks, but you live in USA right? I'm in Sweden.


----------



## Trucker79




----------



## Rainstar

from what I know, singularity did purchase a lot of caselabs at the very end of caselabs going kaput. Singularity is famous for doing good custom powdercoating for rich clients who they put in their message DONT TALK TO US UNLESS YOU HAVE OVER $6000

The SMA8 pays homage to a lot of the old Silverstone TJ07 lines that Charles Harwood started custom designing the original MDPC murdermod and then later X-Forma Murderbox we have today I think it also paid a lot of homage to Older Lian Li V1000/V2000 cases which were all aluminum.

Lets not discuss a replica, sure people want parts that no longer exist and prices took to the sky. But I will never forgive Thermalfake for what they did nor do I want another company to replicate Thermalfake 2.0 spin-off
off of caselabs

I own a TJ07 with murdermod parts as well as an old Lian Li V2000 of course you could add more pedestal sections to a SMA8 but i always loved the STH10 for adding one on top.


----------



## jsutter71

Rainstar said:


> from what I know, singularity did purchase a lot of caselabs at the very end of caselabs going kaput. Singularity is famous for doing good custom powdercoating for rich clients who they put in their message DONT TALK TO US UNLESS YOU HAVE OVER $6000
> 
> The SMA8 pays homage to a lot of the old Silverstone TJ07 lines that Charles Harwood started custom designing the original MDPC murdermod and then later X-Forma Murderbox we have today I think it also paid a lot of homage to Older Lian Li V1000/V2000 cases which were all aluminum.
> 
> Lets not discuss a replica, sure people want parts that no longer exist and prices took to the sky. But I will never forgive Thermalfake for what they did nor do I want another company to replicate Thermalfake 2.0 spin-off
> off of caselabs
> 
> I own a TJ07 with murdermod parts as well as an old Lian Li V2000 of course you could add more pedestal sections to a SMA8 but i always loved the STH10 for adding one on top.


I went from a Silverstone Tj11 to several other cases before I finally discovered Caselabs and settled for the STH10. Took over a year before finishing that build. I spent a fortune on different cases trying to mod them for my needs and had I just went straight to Caselabs would have saved a ton of money. I just didn’t care much for plastic flair and thin aluminum which was my issue with the Lian Li case I tried out. Lian Li would actually be somewhat comparable if they would use 3mm aluminum instead of 1mm aluminum for the support structure of most of their cases. But I haven’t even thought about building another system in a long while because nothing is stable, supplies are limited, and I’d sooner buy a new AR15 before spending 1000’s on a new PC.


----------



## Avacado

Trucker79 said:


> View attachment 2477344


Very clean and I love the subdued look. Very hard for me not to note the multiple non-symmetrical tube runs. Please tell me thats an old pic and you have re-run the CPU to res, GPU to rad and rad to top res tubes.


----------



## Trucker79

No i have not addressed them, once I get my distro in the near future things will look a little different but its fine for me. Most of the case builds tend to all look the same and trying to look different is what I was after. Not so much all lines perfect but some bends do need to be redone to look a little better


----------



## nawk

Does anyone have a USB Retrofit kit for the S8 that they could sell to me?


----------



## Trucker79

Avacado said:


> Very clean and I love the subdued look. Very hard for me not to note the multiple non-symmetrical tube runs. Please tell me thats an old pic and you have re-run the CPU to res, GPU to rad and rad to top res tubes.


I'm almost tempted to just trade or get a In-Win 925 case


----------



## Trucker79

May have a brand new In Win 928 case lined up, so this sma8 may be finding a new home if all goes well


----------



## Rainstar

personal opinion, that In Win 928 is ugly, it is able to hold a holy crap tx board with two 24 pins tho


----------



## Shawnb99

Shipping is ****ed atm. Sent the paint to @Avacado the same day I returned my distro plates to Australia and they arrived yesterday while the paint gets there tomorrow. 
Not sure how that works


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Shipping is ****ed atm. Sent the paint to @Avacado the same day I returned my distro plates to Australia and they arrived yesterday while the paint gets there tomorrow.
> Not sure how that works


No worries, no active projects for the paint yet anyway. I'll let you know how the distro works out for me when it finally arrives, hopefully mine won't be broken.


----------



## nawk

Can someone point out how the TH10A is different to the TH10?


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Can someone point out how the TH10A is different to the TH10?


Quick summary of changes:


Screwed together construction. Allow more options for two-tone paint options, individual panel replacement, MB tray conversion (XL-ATX <->HPTX), and case reversing kits will be available.
MB is centered vertically for more aesthetic appeal and better radiator support in the lower case. Doors are now interchangeable.
Cleaner look: MB tray gap reduced, Switches are now covered, Accessory mounting plate added
Flat-pack shipping option significantly reduces international shipping charges.

Case dimensions are the same as the TH10 so the pedestal and top covers are common to both. 









CaseLabs TH10A: Now Available!


The TH10A is now available in our store Quick summary of changes: Screwed together construction. Allow more options for two-tone paint options, individual panel replacement, MB tray conversion (XL-ATX HPTX), and case reversing kits will be available. MB is centered vertically for more...




www.overclock.net


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> MB is centered vertically for more aesthetic appeal and better radiator support in the lower case.


practically, I am not sure if that's desirable; but I guess that all depends on the design of the build.


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> practically, I am not sure if that's desirable; but I guess that all depends on the design of the build.


Yeah with how tall it is, I wish I could mount the MB a few inches higher. At least when Reverse ATX the MB could be higher for better cable routing.


----------



## nawk

@Shawnb99
I talked to Daniel last week about making some changes and custom designs for my plates (mid, vertical and flex-bay) he is interested in the job, but I just need to find time to prepare some rough sketches of my design.

I also brought up your plates with him on how they don't line up (i.e., sticks out ~1 inch from the front panel) and he suggested that you may have installed them incorrectly as they are supposed to line up.


----------



## Shawnb99

I did quickly install them but also was the only could be installed. Mounting via the flex bay screw holes doesn't leave room for error installing. Not sure how I got them wrong with sticking out past the front and the gap at the bottom. I'd like to see Daniel show pictures of them mounted correctly since he never provided any to me. I don't think they had a case on hand when they designed it hence the issues.

Good luck with the designs.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Anybody have a s8 extended motherboard tray?


----------



## nawk

KoolAidFizz said:


> Anybody have a s8 extended motherboard tray?


I've been looking for *a tray (any form factor will do) here for over a month to no avail.


----------



## Rainstar

i have the HTPX tray for a STH10 not sure if it fits any other cases, bit scratched up


----------



## nawk

Rainstar said:


> i have the HTPX tray for a STH10 not sure if it fits any other cases, bit scratched up


Check pm.


----------



## Rainstar

HTPX will require a case rebuild Longer Tray but Shorter vertical Mounting area


----------



## Trucker79

Wish I would of never sold my S8 I had but times got really hard at the time and had too. I have a SMA8 now its nice just wish I would of kept my S8 instead. One of these days I might find another S8


----------



## Section31

KoolAidFizz said:


> Anybody have a s8 extended motherboard tray?


You mean eatx tray? I have but in use


----------



## Section31

Trucker79 said:


> Wish I would of never sold my S8 I had but times got really hard at the time and had too. I have a SMA8 now its nice just wish I would of kept my S8 instead. One of these days I might find another S8


Noticed that caselabs horizontal mobo cases have jumped again in price. Wonder whats going on


----------



## Section31

Trucker79 said:


> Wish I would of never sold my S8 I had but times got really hard at the time and had too. I have a SMA8 now its nice just wish I would of kept my S8 instead. One of these days I might find another S8


S8 has limited radiator expansion compared to sma8a though. Only way to supplement cooling is an external radiator setup. The base is hard enough to find.

I have to look into getting custom parts made myself


----------



## Trucker79

I only got this till I could get the case I want and just got word the InWin USA store is open again so the 925 will be what I'm going to get. Time to find a home for this SMA8


----------



## Barefooter

Section31 said:


> *S8 has limited radiator expansion* compared to sma8a though. Only way to supplement cooling is an external radiator setup. The base is hard enough to find.
> 
> I have to look into getting custom parts made myself


Unless of course the S8 has a pedestal 😎


----------



## Section31

Barefooter said:


> Unless of course the S8 has a pedestal 😎


Yup. I always had interest in sma8 but i also really like the horizontal nature of the s8.


----------



## Trucker79

I hear ya. Hope someone picks the case up and takes care of her


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'm in the middle of a small update changing out glass tubing to stainless steel tubing. Going all in on the Caselabs industrial theme.


----------



## Avacado

SuprUsrStan said:


> View attachment 2479089
> View attachment 2479090
> View attachment 2479091
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of a small update changing out glass tubing to stainless steel tubing. Going all in on the Caselabs industrial theme.


That looks really good. I have copper tubing that I was never able to bend to my liking for the CL build. That looks damn good. Making me want to retry doing it.


----------



## Biggu

that tube looks damn good. My only 2 cents is it looks a bit small in the case.


----------



## Avacado

Biggu said:


> that tube looks damn good. My only 2 cents is it looks a bit small in the case.


Thats 12mm for you. That is why I prefer 16mm tubing in large cases.


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> Thats 12mm for you. That is why I prefer 16mm tubing in large cases.


Isn't it kinda hard to find 16mm hard tubing if you don't go with glass or PETG/acrylic? Copper tubing seems to come in 15mm and 18mm but not 16mm. 5/8" copper tubing could work but there is always risk of leakage if you use a 16mm fitting plus they aren't readily avaliable in most home improvement stores om Sweden.


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> Isn't it kinda hard to find 16mm hard tubing if you don't go with glass or PETG/acrylic? Copper tubing seems to come in 15mm and 18mm but not 16mm. 5/8" copper tubing could work but there is always risk of leakage if you use a 16mm fitting plus they aren't readily avaliable in most home improvement stores om Sweden.


Ah, yes true. I use 5/8 (15.875mm) copper tubing. The Bykski 16mm fittings have a huge anti-off o-ring that helps add to the diameter of the fitting, thus creating a good seal. As far as the tubing is concerned, I bought a 50 FT roll from Amazon. Maybe you can find the same in your region.









Amazon.com: 5/8" OD Refrigeration A/C Copper Tubing 50 FT Coils : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: 5/8" OD Refrigeration A/C Copper Tubing 50 FT Coils : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com













Bykski Anti-Off Rigid 16mm OD Fitting - Black (B-FTHTJ-L16-BK)


The Bykski Anti-Off Rigid 16mm OD Fitting is used for 16mm outside diameter rigid tubing. This fitting allows you to connect tubing to G 1/4 thread fitting ports securely. Integrated silicon...




www.performance-pcs.com





There is plenty of 16mm brass tubing available. I have black and white at home, just have not had time to play with it. The hardest part is finding an insert wide enough for 5/8 to replace the silicone bending insert.






Rigid (Hard) Tubing


Rigid (Hard) Tubing




www.performance-pcs.com


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Avacado said:


> Thats 12mm for you. That is why I prefer 16mm tubing in large cases.


Indeed it's 12mm tubing. I've got so many bitspower 12mm fittings from back when 12mm was the ONLY acrylic tubing size available. I'm so used to the look of this tubing size any other tube size looks weird to me with the fitting needing to flare out excessively to accommodate a larger tube size. 90 degree G1/4 fittings can stay constant width with just 12mm tubing. 










To each their own though.


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> Ah, yes true. I use 5/8 (15.875mm) copper tubing. The Bykski 16mm fittings have a huge anti-off o-ring that helps add to the diameter of the fitting, thus creating a good seal. As far as the tubing is concerned, I bought a 50 FT roll from Amazon. Maybe you can find the same in your region.


Yeah, I've seen the 50ft coils of copper tubing at my local hardware store but the tube is softer than rigid tubing and even after you straighten them out they won't be as nice as the straight tubing you could by. And I won't need 50ft of copper tubing ever in my life. I think I'm going with 15mm or rigid copper tubing with a lenght of 2m and try to find some 15mm OD G1/4 fittings. 



Avacado said:


> There is plenty of 16mm brass tubing available. I have black and white at home, just have not had time to play with it. The hardest part is finding an insert wide enough for 5/8 to replace the silicone bending insert.


Raw brass would be an option. I'm not overly fond of the chromed tubing since I love the industrial look of raw copper.


----------



## Avacado

This one is for you @Shawnb99. If I hadn't reverse charged them, they would have never told me there was an issue. I contacted them numerous times with no response. So much for the distros.

- How does it feel to be charged without communication and no product Singularity?


----------



## Biggu

Funny how quick they reach back when there is a chargeback.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> This one is for you @Shawnb99. If I hadn't reverse charged them, they would have never told me there was an issue. I contacted them numerous times with no response. So much for the distros.
> 
> - How does it feel to be charged without communication and no product Singularity?


Glad you were able to do a chargeback, I’m still waiting on my refund here though happily I should get the full refund plus shipping including return. Now just waiting for it to hit my bank account.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Glad you were able to do a chargeback, I’m still waiting on my refund here though happily I should get the full refund plus shipping including return. Now just waiting for it to hit my bank account.


Whats sad is I really wanted that dual pump res. I found spacers that would eliminate that front extension you hated.


----------



## Shawnb99

Any looking to sell a single or dual reservoir mounts I'm interested. Not looking forward having to drill holes in the one I got so looking for a spare.

It makes things so much more difficult when you refuse to drill holes or cut into the case. The fact we can't get or find replacements makes me hesitate. You'd think someone would have made at the very least a reservoir mount but nope.

I really wish they would of sold their designs since they are never coming back. At the very least the accessories like radiator or reservoir mounts rather then the endless search and overpaying for stuff.


----------



## Trucker79

I agree Shawn, Kinda why I decided to let mine go since its hard to get parts at all unless you wanna have some made at a shop and pay more then you want right? I'm happy with my InWin 925 and fingers crossed I find a InWin 928 in the future I have 1500-2000 set aside for that bad boy if i ever can find one for sale


----------



## superguest

Deleted.


----------



## Biggu

Shawnb99 said:


> Any looking to sell a single or dual reservoir mounts I'm interested. Not looking forward having to drill holes in the one I got so looking for a spare.
> 
> It makes things so much more difficult when you refuse to drill holes or cut into the case. The fact we can't get or find replacements makes me hesitate. You'd think someone would have made at the very least a reservoir mount but nope.
> 
> I really wish they would of sold their designs since they are never coming back. At the very least the accessories like radiator or reservoir mounts rather then the endless search and overpaying for stuff.


I agree. Im so happy that before caselabs shut down any part I modified in my case I ordered a spare of and ive got them sitting on a shelf still brand new un opened. it is frustrating though because I did drill my current midplate for water line passthroughs that line up with hydrocopper on my old titan X and no other card will line up with that. Ive considered cutting out a slot though and doing a bolt in piece that way I can change it around.


----------



## M-oll

Shawnb99 said:


> I really wish they would of sold their designs since they are never coming back. At the very least the accessories like radiator or reservoir mounts rather then the endless search and overpaying for stuff.


Yeah, but speaking from my own experience it is a hard process to establish a value for the designs. I've made an offer, it has been accepted and it will go to a public auction _soon_ but I'm not really sure if I'll ever recover the cost.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Finally getting around to my S3 build. The case I bought a while back didn't come with any case feet. Anyone have any luck finding similar replacement feet that aren't the super expensive MNPC tech one's? If so what size/screw length did you use? I think the S3 feet are a little smaller than one's on the S5 case I have. Thanks for your time/info.


----------



## Rainstar

Completed the Distroblock + reservoirs I get to bend tubes next week

The only Super Sad News is my cablemods Order wont come in until April


----------



## Shawnb99

Did the distro require any modifications to the case or did it use existing screw holes?


----------



## Rainstar

No existing Screw holes, had to Drill into the Vertical Mounting Area but there is a Caveat to do it better which I have but Didnt use because ima dumb dumb is to get an extra Mounting Plate 

for the Singularity vertical distro Block it uses 9/64 drill bit

Pictured here is my extra Mounting plate i didnt even consider using


----------



## Avacado

Well, now that you have 2 plates that are drilled into, how much is the spare to help out another member from being a dumdum too? I just got a bunch of white paint from Shawn too!


----------



## Barefooter

Rainstar said:


> View attachment 2480538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480539
> 
> 
> 
> Completed the Distroblock + reservoirs I get to bend tubes next week
> 
> The only Super Sad News is my cablemods Order wont come in until April


That looks awesome! Looking forward to seeing it with the tubing all done


----------



## nawk

Does any one have an extra 120.2 bottom cover plate they can sell?


----------



## Rainstar

Not the greatest bend up top in radiator area but wont really be seen, Tried to get close to parallel, might end up redoing that tube again.


----------



## mcj66106

Caselabs Magnum M8 with extended top.
It's been a few years but I'm back with the start of a new build.


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone with the Magnum line get a working vertical GPU mount? Cablemod one worked but offered no support for the card so it sagged, and Bitspower one doesn't fit. So any other suggestions?


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone with the Magnum line get a working vertical GPU mount? Cablemod one worked but offered no support for the card so it sagged, and Bitspower one doesn't fit. So any other suggestions?


The lian li one is pretty sturdy and can support 2 GPU's vertically. Not sure if you can change the orientation though. 









Amazon.com: Lian Li O11DXL-1X Vertical GPU Bracket KIT PCI-E 3.0 for O11Dynamic XL (NOT Compatible with PCI-E 4.0 VGA Card): Computers & Accessories


Amazon.com: Lian Li O11DXL-1X Vertical GPU Bracket KIT PCI-E 3.0 for O11Dynamic XL (NOT Compatible with PCI-E 4.0 VGA Card): Computers & Accessories



www.amazon.com


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> The lian li one is pretty sturdy and can support 2 GPU's vertically. Not sure if you can change the orientation though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Lian Li O11DXL-1X Vertical GPU Bracket KIT PCI-E 3.0 for O11Dynamic XL (NOT Compatible with PCI-E 4.0 VGA Card): Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Lian Li O11DXL-1X Vertical GPU Bracket KIT PCI-E 3.0 for O11Dynamic XL (NOT Compatible with PCI-E 4.0 VGA Card): Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


K thanks. I'll check it out. Looks like it may have the same issue as the Bitspower one. Damn little slot pieces for the PCIE cards get in the way. I'll keep looking. Likely just not go vertical


----------



## Biggu

Shawnb99 said:


> K thanks. I'll check it out. Looks like it may have the same issue as the Bitspower one. Damn little slot pieces for the PCIE cards get in the way. I'll keep looking. Likely just not go vertical


one of my biggest regrets is not getting the SMA8-A conversion kit back in the day.


----------



## M-oll

Biggu said:


> one of my biggest regrets is not getting the SMA8-A conversion kit back in the day.


From what I heard there wasn't any real conversion kits for sale because you needed to swap so many parts out that it was better to just a new SMA8-A instead.


----------



## Shawnb99

Biggu said:


> one of my biggest regrets is not getting the SMA8-A conversion kit back in the day.


Just browsing the old manuals and there's so many parts I regret not getting. Would of loved a 120.9 mount for my TH10, never knew they existed. Couple more radiator mounts, 480 flex bay mount, would of grabbed so many of the Vertical and horizontal accessory mounts and Plate attachments.


----------



## Rainstar

Three tries until i got the Left CPU tube to be parallel with the right.



















might redo the Bottom GPU tube theres 1-2 degree Slant not 100% horizontal straight line










Thinking for Top GPU tube I go up through middle of the two CPU tubes so I can dissect middle parallel with a different color. 

Ran out of tubing, saving the hardest bends for last.


----------



## nawk

@Rainstar
What's the coolant colors are you using for your dual loop again?


----------



## Rainstar

Blue for CPU loop, White for GPU loop, since im not vertical mounting the GPU the GPU liquid color isnt so important. since the GPU block, Motherboard/ram and Backplate of the Distroblock is primarily BLACK blue and white will be the liquid (translucent blue and opaque white)










Ignore the lines I drew decided not to bend that way


----------



## nawk

I know it's a long shot but does anyone have a 39mm extended top for the Single Wide Magnum cases (SMA8/SMH10/STH10) that they can sell to me? Send me a PM with timestamp.


----------



## HBA

Anyone here in touch with the guy running the Caselabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiasts facebook group? Please PM. Thanks


----------



## USNcole

Hi guys haven’t posted here in a while. Should I remove the ped? I don’t need the extra cooling it would be an aesthetic decision. It’s a SMA8-A with the 120mm top.


----------



## Deeptek

Yea, I would... Make it more symmetrical.


----------



## Rainstar

I would love to buy that extra pedestal off you as well as the rolling tray


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone ever order the Flex bay distro plates from Singularity and have pictures of it mounted?


----------



## nawk

I am still looking for a 39mm extended top for the Single Wide Magnums myself. If anyone has one for sale, shoot me a pm.


----------



## nawk

How much does a ped go for these days?


----------



## USNcole

Anyone want to trade some of these for double or triple solids?


----------



## Stephen.

That's about the same amount of vented flex bay pieces i have. Once I got the 480 front flex bay mount, I had no need for these either.


----------



## USNcole

@Stephen. That midplate is Swiss cheese lol. That’s not the A I sold you right?


----------



## USNcole

I ended up removing the pedestal temporarily to see how I like it.


----------



## Stephen.

USNcole said:


> @Stephen. That midplate is Swiss cheese lol. That’s not the A I sold you rig


Yes it is, I have a few extra mid-plates, so I'm not worried, this is going to be an all glass tube build. My spare parts collection should carry me to the end hopefully, or until something better than CaseLabs comes about if ever. Probably the next revision I do, either Lunar Lake, or Meteor Lake, I'll go back to a whole system ZMT, or EPDM tubing, from Watercool. But I'm going to keep this going for as long as I can make the parts fit, and line up. Triple 480 set-up, x2 for the 3090, x1 for the 10900. Slowly progressing. If I would've stuck with PETG it would've been less pass throughs, being that its glass I didn't want to many long horizontal runs just for the sagging factor with the extra weight. Fill-ports out the back. I wouldn't have drilled it if I didn't have the spares as a backup. At least any single wide, magnum mid-plate works on the Rev-A chassis, like I said in the regard I'm good.

I was even considering sending a mid-plate to Protocase to see if they can replicate it to the tee.

BTW If you ever plan on selling that 120 top hat, let me know 

A few shots below, my swiss cheese will be symmetrical swiss cheese tyvm . Glass tubing in the main chamber ( started Mayhems pre-bent 90s, and straight 16mm OD from glass house supply ), ZMT in the basement. It's gonna be nice when finished. Clear Liquid, either Koolance 702, or DP Ultra.


----------



## superguest

@USNcole 
Did you sell your 39mm top or is it being used on another system?


----------



## USNcole

@Stephen. i thought those parts under the pump were more holes!! It’s going to look very clean the way you drilled it. I only have my solid midplate and a spare 120.3 which I might use for a soft tubing setup down the line. You’ll be the first to know when I get rid of my tops.


----------



## USNcole

Does anyone know if the STH10 divider and a SMA8 one are the same? I need to get rid of this.


----------



## Stephen.

Hey Cole

Thanks brother, yea I could get away with drilling my last solid mid-plate, but I think anything after this is going to be soft tubing throughout. I think I have a 120.3 mid-plate too, I have to check, but that's the ideal mid-plate for a clean soft tubing look.

As far as the divider if I remember correctly, anything original single magnum wide should be compatible. The only parts that are interchangeable with the Rev-A are the top chassis, and the mid-plates. But if anyone could add to that please do.

EDIT : I think the bottom plate with the 2 recessed lighting mounts from the Rev-A, are compatible as well with any single wide magnum case.


----------



## USNcole

Stephen. said:


> Hey Cole
> 
> Thanks brother, yea I could get away with drilling my last solid mid-plate, but I think anything after this is going to be soft tubing throughout. I think I have a 120.3 mid-plate too, I have to check, but that's the ideal mid-plate for a clean soft tubing look.
> 
> As far as the divider if I remember correctly, anything original magnum wide should be compatible. The only parts that are interchangeable with the Rev-A are the top chassis, and the mid-plates. But if anyone could add to that please do.


Yeah I think so too. Thanks for the info Stephen and good luck with the build. Once I get my new cables in this will be 100% completed.


----------



## Stephen.

USNcole said:


> Yeah I think so too. Thanks for the info Stephen and good luck with the build. Once I get my new cables in this will be 100% completed.


No problem brother, good luck as well. It took 6.5 months for my 3090 Strix to come, but I didn't cave in to the scalper prices, I was happy with that. Build is coming along slowly, doing allot of work in my house, picked up a new Lander standing desk I've yet to set up. Once I finish skim coating, sanding, priming, and painting, then I can go back to a normal living existence, and finish building the rig.


----------



## USNcole

Stephen. said:


> No problem brother, good luck as well. It took 6.5 months for my 3090 Strix to come, but I didn't cave in to the scalper prices, I was happy with that. Build is coming along slowly, doing allot of work in my house, picked up a new Lander standing desk I've yet to set up. Once I finish skim coating, sanding, priming, and painting, then I can go back to a normal living existence, and finish building the rig.


Yeah I've been in the EVGA queue for the 3080FTW3 since October lol. I'm not in a super big rush to upgrade so I'm fine waiting in line. I got notification for the 3090 in January but I couldn't justify the price haha.


----------



## Stephen.

USNcole said:


> Yeah I've been in the EVGA queue for the 3080FTW3 since October lol. I'm not in a super big rush to upgrade so I'm fine waiting in line. I got notification for the 3090 in January but I couldn't justify the price haha.


You've been in the queue that long ? ****, hopefully you didn't miss any emails from them, I know the window isn't that long to get one, once they notify you. I figured EVGA had better stock flow over ASUS. The ASUS wait was ridiculous, and I actually got the waterblock from AquaComputer before the card. I tried MicroCenter a few times, and the lines for any RTX looked reminisce of the Cabbage Patch Kids lines of the 1980s.


----------



## USNcole

@Stephen. yeah I checked my account yesterday and it tells you if you’ve been sent the email already. Haven’t received it yet. EVGA has good stock..of 3090s. They probably make more profit on 3090s. Such a shame. That reminds me I need to order a waterblock so it’s ready whenever I manage to get a card. Lol at the lines. I saw some like that at Frys before they closed down.


----------



## Stephen.

@ Cole

AquaComputer has one in the works for the FTW3, not too sure about Watercool, but those would be my two options. 





__





kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 3090 FTW3 / Guten Rutsch! - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum






forum.aquacomputer.de


----------



## USNcole

Stephen. said:


> @ Cole
> 
> AquaComputer has one in the works for the FTW3, not too sure about Watercool, but those would be my two options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 3090 FTW3 / Guten Rutsch! - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.aquacomputer.de


Wow those look really good!! Definitely waiting for those. I like EK aesthetic wise but the quality isn’t there.


----------



## Aspelta

Unfortunately zenith II extreme alpha do not fit in SMA-8 MB tray
Regards
Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M-oll

Aspelta said:


> Unfortunately zenith II extreme alpha do not fit in SMA-8 MB tray
> Regards
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the dimensions were universal, like every motherboard had the holes at the same place?


----------



## Aspelta

M-oll said:


> I thought the dimensions were universal, like every motherboard had the holes at the same place?


Holes yes, are in the same place, but since the motherboard is bigger it do not fit in the “folded” edges. Have to make new MB tray :-(


----------



## Stephen.

I wonder if it's a manufacturing defect in the board, like the poster above said E-ATX is universal. I've never seen this before, and my Maximus XII Extreme fit's with no issues on my SMA8 tray.

Reason I say defect, is because the holes are only slightly off, it's not like it's a complete offset from the standard E-ATX hole pattern.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> I wonder if it's a manufacturing defect in the board, like the poster above said E-ATX is universal. I've never seen this before, and my Maximus XII Extreme fit's with no issues on my SMA8 tray.
> 
> Reason I say defect, is because the holes are only slightly off, it's not like it's a complete offset from the standard E-ATX hole pattern.


Are you sure the MB tray Supports E-ATX? I know with my TH10 that was an option


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> Are you sure the MB tray Supports E-ATX? I know with my TH10 that was an option


That could be an issue too, mine is definitely E-ATX, I'm on my 3rd E-ATX build with the same tray, never had a fitment issue with boards.


----------



## Aspelta

It does, had many e-atx before mounted in this tray. As I wrote holes are perfectly aligned. However, the edge of the MB overlap the folded edge of the tray in this case and then the MB is slightly flipped therefore do not fit. Will send few more pictures later to visualise it better.
Regards


----------



## Deeptek

In the market for a white s3.. would be amazing to find a windowed top for it. If you have one let me know. Would love to give it a nice home.


----------



## Barefooter

Deeptek said:


> In the market for a white s3.. would be amazing to find a windowed top for it. If you have one let me know. Would love to give it a nice home.


There is still a windowed top available here Mercury S3 Top Covers - Full Window

It's in gunmetal so you would have to paint or re-powder coat it, and the shipping is expensive. You could always buy the top and pick up an S3 case on ebay. I see them pop up on there frequently.


----------



## Aspelta

Aspelta said:


> It does, had many e-atx before mounted in this tray. As I wrote holes are perfectly aligned. However, the edge of the MB overlap the folded edge of the tray in this case and then the MB is slightly flipped therefore do not fit. Will send few more pictures later to visualise it better.
> Regards


The board is equipped with a kind of backplate made out of steel. 
unmounting it and mounting back in correct position solved the problem









Alert cancelled
BR
Aspelta


----------



## Koroem

I'm thinking about reviving my behemoth Caselabs TH10. I used to run it with two 480 40mm (i think?) XSPC rads and (original) scythe gentle typhoons in push pull. I've since moved to an O11 dynamic XL cause it looks pretty, but it has obvious thermal performance drawbacks compared to the TH10. Next time I update cpu/mobo I plan to switch cases back I think.

This time I'm thinking I wanna go completely silly and get 4 480 rads and do whatever silent fan setup works best on them. Likely a 60mm rad all with push/pull on low rpm. Then I want to populate the rest of the case with as many silent airflow case fans as I can fit. The typhoons are old and noisy now so gonna just replace the whole fan setup. Gonna do black soft tubes, not overly concerned with the inside being pretty (this is what the o11 was for), but I definitely want it clean, non cluttered. Mostly want to avoid RGB lighting on it too.

So I guess the question then is, what are people using for fan controllers for something like 40 fans? I had a 5.25 bay pwm fan controller with 6 "channels" I used to run, but want to remove that and use the bay for a fan. My motherboard has 3 pwm chasis fan headers I can use. My thought was to do dual loops, 2 rads each on each side of the case. I have a 4 of these I used to run from my old push setup:


Amazon.com



I was thinking to use that from a single fan header, two leads (one to the top of the case, one to the bottom) off of those into one of these mounted to each radiator to drive the 8 push/pull fans:









EnLabs PWMHUB10S 10 Ports 4-Pin PWM Fan Hub, SATA 15pin to 10 Fan Power Splitter Adapter Cable w/ Self-sticker for 3Pin / 4Pin fan - Newegg.com


Buy EnLabs PWMHUB10S 10 Ports 4-Pin PWM Fan Hub, SATA 15pin to 10 Fan Power Splitter Adapter Cable w/ Self-sticker for 3Pin / 4Pin fan with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Will this work, is it over complicated, and/or is there a better solution?

Also Caselabs used to make some adapters to turn the front flex bays into fan/radiator mounts. Sadly I never grabbed any before the company closed. Does anyone know if there are any other sources to obtain these from? Did any other company take up making parts for these cases? I saw there are some kinda generic radiator/fan mounts on ebay made by munkey mods or something like that. Anyone evet take a chance on them?


----------



## Avacado

I have a TH10a quad 480 waiting to be built too. The octo controller is going to be what you need.





__





OCTO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter


OCTO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter: Mit dem OCTO präsentiert Aqua Computer eine achtkanalige PWM-Lüftersteuerung mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang, die gleichermaßen für wassergekühlte und luftgekühlte Computer geeignet ist. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein RGBpx-Effektcontroller für 180...




shop.aquacomputer.de





I have bought the munkey Mods adapters and they work ok I guess. Made of typical acrylic. You won't find anything better that you can afford.


----------



## Barefooter

Yeah you want either the octo controller or aquaero so you can use Aquasuite to control the fans. 

That is the best was to control your fans.


----------



## Koroem

Avacado said:


> I have a TH10a quad 480 waiting to be built too. The octo controller is going to be what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCTO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
> 
> 
> OCTO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter: Mit dem OCTO präsentiert Aqua Computer eine achtkanalige PWM-Lüftersteuerung mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang, die gleichermaßen für wassergekühlte und luftgekühlte Computer geeignet ist. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein RGBpx-Effektcontroller für 180...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.aquacomputer.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought the munkey Mods adapters and they work ok I guess. Made of typical acrylic. You won't find anything better that you can afford.


How many fans can be powered off each header on that controller? Like I said its going to be 8 fans per rad, 4 rads. I'd need each header to run 8 fans and that means upwards of 41 fans would be running off one controller if we include the front 8 case fans, and the 1 case exhaust fan at the back. I see its 25w per channel, 100w max, but I'm not so good at fan math. Noctua a12x25 are rated 1.68w each, not sure if that is at full draw, but that would put me at 13.44w per channel with 8 fans, 68.88w total all fans? Seem doable? Fan extension cables shouldn't have a problem moving that current right?


----------



## Shawnb99

Koroem said:


> How many fans can be powered off each header on that controller? Like I said its going to be 8 fans per rad, 4 rads. I'd need each header to run 8 fans and that means upwards of 41 fans would be running off one controller if we include the front 8 case fans, and the 1 case exhaust fan at the back. I see its 25w per channel, 100w max, but I'm not so good at fan math. Noctua a12x25 are rated 1.68w each, not sure if that is at full draw, but that would put me at 13.44w per channel with 8 fans, 68.88w total all fans? Seem doable? Fan extension cables shouldn't have a problem moving that current right?


Yeah a radiator per channel should be fine. I believe that's the Noctua max draw, even for start up speeds so you should be ok. I'm looking at powering 65 fans myself. I'm splitting them across 2 Aquero's and a Quadro more for easier routing then anything. This also limits me to around 20 or so fans per controller


----------



## Avacado

Koroem said:


> How many fans can be powered off each header on that controller? Like I said its going to be 8 fans per rad, 4 rads. I'd need each header to run 8 fans and that means upwards of 41 fans would be running off one controller if we include the front 8 case fans, and the 1 case exhaust fan at the back. I see its 25w per channel, 100w max, but I'm not so good at fan math. Noctua a12x25 are rated 1.68w each, not sure if that is at full draw, but that would put me at 13.44w per channel with 8 fans, 68.88w total all fans? Seem doable? Fan extension cables shouldn't have a problem moving that current right?


Fan extensions should have no problems. If you are that worried about it, grab an Octo AND a Quadro and run 3 way splitters on each channel.


----------



## Deeptek

Barefooter said:


> There is still a windowed top available here Mercury S3 Top Covers - Full Window
> 
> It's in gunmetal so you would have to paint or re-powder coat it, and the shipping is expensive. You could always buy the top and pick up an S3 case on ebay. I see them pop up on there frequently.


Thanks. I currently have all the parts but its in my black S3. Was hoping to find a solid white one. Maybe one day I will track one down.


----------



## Rainstar

One final bend to go, the GPU bend through the middle of the CPU block took me 7 tries to get perfect.



















For the Final Bend perhaps I curved it too soon not sure if i can go lower should be able to do leak testing by tonight but colored loop next week


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Aspelta said:


> Holes yes, are in the same place, but since the motherboard is bigger it do not fit in the “folded” edges. Have to make new MB tray :-(


It works. It's just not a good fit. I have a Zenith II Extreme and as able to finagle it in. The top lip will bend the backplate a bit but the trick is to screw in some of the screws that align and kind of screw in the others that you can get in and then give up on the ones that are seriously misaligned. As long as the IO shield is properly seated in and most of the screws are in, just call it a day.


----------



## Koroem

Rainstar said:


> One final bend to go, the GPU bend through the middle of the CPU block took me 7 tries to get perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487037
> 
> 
> For the Final Bend perhaps I curved it too soon not sure if i can go lower should be able to do leak testing by tonight but colored loop next week


That disro block require drilling the case? I like it, but I'm terrified at the thought of getting one for my TH10 and having to drill holes in what is now basically unobtainium.


----------



## Rainstar

Koroem said:


> That disro block require drilling the case? I like it, but I'm terrified at the thought of getting one for my TH10 and having to drill holes in what is now basically unobtainium.


yes you must drill into the case. there are the large reservoir mounting plates that can be used but also have to find a way to mount it to that part without drilling? still takes drilling either way.


----------



## Avacado

Koroem said:


> That disro block require drilling the case? I like it, but I'm terrified at the thought of getting one for my TH10 and having to drill holes in what is now basically unobtainium.


You shouldn't have to. If I go distro with my TH10, I plan on cutting a piece of aluminum to size and drilling holes for the mounting screws. You won't be seeing it behind the distro. Also have a can of White Labs paint I will try.


----------



## Shawnb99

I was in the process of having one designed that used the existing screw holes but sadly that ended after the nightmare that was the flex bay distro's.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> I was in the process of having one designed that used the existing screw holes but sadly that ended after the nightmare that was the flex bay distro's.


I swear, this summer when I have time to do the replacement panel, if it works, Im going to stock up on paint and sell them.


----------



## jsutter71

USNcole said:


> Does anyone know if the STH10 divider and a SMA8 one are the same? I need to get rid of this.
> View attachment 2486141


 I need to chime in on this one. NO they are not always the same. A lot of STH10 dividers came with the extended motherboard mid section divider and SMA8’s came with the standard divider. Depending on which one your case came with will determine what fit’s. If your case was purchased with the extended divider then it will not fit a standard divider and vise versa. I learned this the hard way after purchasing a divider that was previously used in a SMA8 to replace an extended divider on my STH10. And if you compare the 2 dividers from the pics below how it mounts with your frame will depend on whether your frame came originally with the standard or extended mid section.


----------



## Stephen.

The front flange holes ( 5 ) look like they would line up, the rear flanges ( MB Tray ) is where the problem is, looks like you'd be lucky to get one screw to mount, I'm just going by the pictures. *Thanks for the info*, you always learn something new with these cases. I know there are only a few interchangeable pieces between the original Magnum SMA8 and the Rev-A. I know the Rev-A divider won't fit at all on an original Magnum SMA8 frame, where as the mid-plate, drop in 480 radiator mount, and the bottom plate with LED channels to fit the original frame.


----------



## nezff

Anyone have a Caselabs M8 MB windowed door? Or know where to get one?

thanks in advance


----------



## Injustica

Looking for a Mercury S5 extended top cover. Anyone seen one around?


----------



## nawk

Looking for an SMA8/STH10 extended top cover. Anyone seen one around?


----------



## USNcole

jsutter71 said:


> I need to chime in on this one. NO they are not always the same. A lot of STH10 dividers came with the extended motherboard mid section divider and SMA8’s came with the standard divider. Depending on which one your case came with will determine what fit’s. If your case was purchased with the extended divider then it will not fit a standard divider and vise versa. I learned this the hard way after purchasing a divider that was previously used in a SMA8 to replace an extended divider on my STH10. And if you compare the 2 dividers from the pics below how it mounts with your frame will depend on whether your frame came originally with the standard or extended mid section.
> View attachment 2487254
> 
> View attachment 2487255


Thanks and sorry for the late response. I ended up comparing it to pictures of my old SMA8 and yeah it was obviously different.


----------



## USNcole

Does anyone know of a way to soften the LEDs in your case? I use Darkside rigid LED strips in my SMA8 and you can very obviously see each individual LEDs reflection. I know the diffuser covers exist but there are so many and they seem too big to fit in the LED channels.


----------



## Avacado

USNcole said:


> Does anyone know of a way to soften the LEDs in your case? I use Darkside rigid LED strips in my SMA8 and you can very obviously see each individual LEDs reflection. I know the diffuser covers exist but there are so many and they seem too big to fit in the LED channels.
> 
> View attachment 2487817


What program are you using to control your lighting?


----------



## USNcole

Avacado said:


> What program are you using to control your lighting?


The standard Asrock software. I can turn them down but I’d like to max them out without seeing the LEDs reflecting off black surfaces.


----------



## Biggu

Best bet is a diffuse of some sort to soften it. that SMA8-A though its so beautiful!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

USNcole said:


> Does anyone know of a way to soften the LEDs in your case? I use Darkside rigid LED strips in my SMA8 and you can very obviously see each individual LEDs reflection. I know the diffuser covers exist but there are so many and they seem too big to fit in the LED channels.
> 
> View attachment 2487817


I also use Darkside LED strips. I have an aquaero 6 XT that I use to drop down the brightness for a even subtle glow. Here's a couple old photos of my system.


----------



## M-oll

USNcole said:


> Does anyone know of a way to soften the LEDs in your case? I use Darkside rigid LED strips in my SMA8 and you can very obviously see each individual LEDs reflection. I know the diffuser covers exist but there are so many and they seem too big to fit in the LED channels.


You could just cut some acrylic sheets down to strips in the right size then sandpaper them so they have a "foggy" finish and then somehow fasten the acrylic strips into the LED channels.


----------



## USNcole

M-oll said:


> You could just cut some acrylic sheets down to strips in the right size then sandpaper them so they have a "foggy" finish and then somehow fasten the acrylic strips into the LED channels.


Hey this is actually a good idea! Thanks.


----------



## USNcole

SuprUsrStan said:


> I also use Darkside LED strips. I have an aquaero 6 XT that I use to drop down the brightness for a even subtle glow. Here's a couple old photos of my system.
> View attachment 2487876
> View attachment 2487877
> View attachment 2487878
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487879


Yeah for now it is turned down to around 20% for a subtle glow. Im going to try @M-oll suggestion.


----------



## M-oll

USNcole said:


> Hey this is actually a good idea! Thanks.


Glad to be of help. Let us know how it turned out!


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I have finally upgraded to the STH10. I managed to install three 560 Hwlabs nemesis gtx rads in there. The two top rads are slighlty crooked but it fits well. No moding or drilling was needed.


----------



## Stephen.

I see you upgraded from the SMA8 Alex, looks good brother, last time I saw you on here you had the custom made drop in 560 mount for your SMA8.

I think you should use the custom top piece, put it one this one, put a monsta rad on that with a 120mm top hat to close it off, then add a bottom pedestal with 2 more rads . Go for 6x 560's.










Not my rig but that's what you call a jacked up STH10. I've seen one online somewhere with 2 extra pedestals on the bottom, with the 120mm top hat on the stock upper pedestal. I definitely couldn't use that monster on my standing desk . This one was on EVGA forums, dude actually tinted his plexi window which was real cool.


----------



## Rainstar

there are those who DROWN in pedestals =X just gimmi one!


----------



## Stephen.

Rainstar said:


> there are those who DROWN in pedestals =X just gimmi one!


The one on the bottom is the one I saw  thing is a beast and a half. The top one is missing the 120mm hat lol, minus one brownie point for that .

It's gotta take 5 plus liters in each loop, and has to be a nightmare to drain. If it was me I would have 2 Q fittings with stop valves connected cut through the bottom plate, with a grommet hole cut into my desk, with a bucket underneath. I'm a strong dude, and there is no way I'd be wreckless and try and tilt and shake that thing alone, you need at least 4+ people to do that safely without fear of damaging everything from a slip.

Those had to be fun to build though. I'm 5'8 and I'd definitely need a step ladder to work on the top portions of those towers.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> The one on the bottom is the one I saw  thing is a beast and a half. The top one is missing the 120mm hat lol, minus one brownie point for that .
> 
> It's gotta take 5 plus liters in each loop, and has to be a nightmare to drain. If it was me I would have 2 Q fittings with stop valves connected cut through the bottom plate, with a grommet hole cut into my desk with a bucket underneath. I'm a strong dude, and there is no way I'd be wreckless and try and tilt and shake that thing alone, you need at least 4+ people to do that safely lol.
> 
> Those had to be fun to build though. I'm 5'8 and I'd definitely need a step ladder to work on the top portions of those towers.


My TH10 with a single pedestal takes about 4 litres in fluid and lifting it to shake it is a nightmare. I tend to drain it in stages as it’s easier that way.
I’d love to add a second or third


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> My TH10 with a single pedestal takes about 4 litres in fluid and lifting it to shake it is a nightmare. I tend to drain it in stages as it’s easier that way.
> I’d love to add a second or third


I can imagine, if I ever build out of an SMA8, it'll probably be in TH10 or THW10. 

The bottom one on those pics is insane, those reservoir cylinders have to be custom, and with those 8 pumps ( maybe more hidden ) probably barely gets it moving at 3-5 L/M with all those rads. Probably could heat a whole floor in your house with that thing, with it's own dedicated 30amp switch on a breaker lol.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> I can imagine, if I ever build out of an SMA8, it'll probably be in TH10 or THW10.
> 
> The bottom one on those pics is insane, those reservoir cylinders have to be custom, and with those 8 pumps ( maybe more hidden ) probably barely gets it moving at 3-5 L/M with all those rads. Probably could heat a whole floor in your house with that thing, with it's own dedicated 30amp switch on a breaker lol.


I thought I was crazy with 7 radiators, 4 pumps and 65 fans but that bottom one is next level insane.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> I thought I was crazy with 7 radiators, 4 pumps and 65 fans but that bottom one is next level insane.


The next level above the pictured insanity would be a TX10-D in those configurations, I'm pretty sure there is one out there lurking somewhere. You'd probably have to custom mount it on a diamond plate with 8+ castors lol.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> I see you upgraded from the SMA8 Alex, looks good brother, last time I saw you on here you had the custom made drop in 560 mount for your SMA8.
> 
> I think you should use the custom top piece, put it one this one, put a monsta rad on that with a 120mm top hat to close it off, then add a bottom pedestal with 2 more rads . Go for 6x 560's.
> 
> View attachment 2488347
> 
> 
> Not my rig but that's what you call a jacked up STH10. I've seen one online somewhere with 2 extra pedestals on the bottom, with the 120mm top hat on the stock upper pedestal. I definitely couldn't use that monster on my standing desk . This one was on EVGA forums, dude actually tinted his plexi window which was real cool.


Thanks man. I am really liking the cooling performance. From gaming, I am seeing water temps be around 4c above ambient. I upgraded my hardware to a 3080 ftw3 and to a 5950x. I'm good with just three. I could do a 420 in the front in the future. A pedestral would be nice for the sma8. Put it on top. I might sell the sma8, not sure. I can use it for mining.


----------



## Barefooter

No pedestal here but with six radiators, two 560s and a 280 per side this takes about 7 liters of coolant.


----------



## Stephen.

^^ Hands down one of the nicest custom rigs on this site, I enjoyed going through your build log, and by no means I'm a red guy but you definitely made it work flawlessly.  The TH series cases are really the only cases where you can actually fit, and enjoy an 880ml Aqualis reservoir with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Barefooter said:


> No pedestal here but with six radiators, two 560s and a 280 per side this takes about 7 liters of coolant.
> 
> View attachment 2488439
> View attachment 2488440


Great build. How much is the water delta during load?

Are those Evga cables? I'm having trouble finding combs for evga cables. I regret no buying cable mods cables since there's no problem with the combs.


----------



## candrist

Kold said:


> What do you guys think I should sell an unopened black S3 for? Shipped price. Thinking of letting it go since I have no plans on using it any time soon.


I would pay $850 for a new one!


----------



## jsutter71

USNcole said:


> Does anyone know of a way to soften the LEDs in your case? I use Darkside rigid LED strips in my SMA8 and you can very obviously see each individual LEDs reflection. I know the diffuser covers exist but there are so many and they seem too big to fit in the LED channels.
> 
> View attachment 2487817


























That was the purpose of the LED light kit in the SMA8-A. I snagged one for my STH10 but it was metal strips which inverted the LED strips inside the mid section. I also used Aquaero LED lighting which has unlimited amount of lighting options.


----------



## jincuteguy

Is there an alternative to CaseLabs now aday in 2021?


----------



## Avacado

jincuteguy said:


> Is there an alternative to CaseLabs now aday in 2021?


Nope, the only thing that reminds me at all is Mountain mods or Thermalfake. 





__





Computer Cases, Mountain Mods






www.mountainmods.com


----------



## Stephen.

jincuteguy said:


> Is there an alternative to CaseLabs now aday in 2021?


Protocase too, they might be the only company that could replicate a case for you, but expect to pay big $$. Being that there aren't CAD files online of Caselabs cases, you'd probably have to roll the dice and send it in to them. I was considering sending certain parts to them for example, ( midplates, chassis dividers, reservoir mounts ) but having pieces replicated would prob cost as much as an open box case you could find on eBay for extra parts.


----------



## M-oll

Barefooter said:


> No pedestal here but with six radiators, two 560s and a 280 per side this takes about 7 liters of coolant.
> 
> View attachment 2488440


Damn, I really the like look of that power cable. What is it called?


----------



## M-oll

Stephen. said:


> Protocase too, they might be the only company that could replicate a case for you, but expect to pay big $$. B*eing that there aren't CAD files online of Caselabs cases*, you'd probably have to roll the dice and send it in to them. I was considering sending certain parts to them for example, ( midplates, chassis dividers, reservoir mounts ) but having pieces replicated would prob cost as much as an open box case you could find on eBay for extra parts.


There aren't any cad files for any cases or parts for the CaseLab's line-up. The blueprints are all embedded in their software (FabriWIN from AMADA) and it didn't contain any "instructions" for the folds/bending needed.


----------



## nawk

Still lookin for a 39mm extended top.


----------



## Barefooter

Stephen. said:


> ^^* Hands down one of the nicest custom rigs on this site*, I enjoyed going through your build log, and by no means I'm a red guy but you definitely made it work flawlessly.  The TH series cases are really the only cases where you can actually fit, and enjoy an 880ml Aqualis reservoir with plenty of room to spare.


Thanks and glad you enjoyed the build log 



alexstreetwolf said:


> Great build. How much is the water delta during load?


Air water delta is usually 2 to 3° gets up to about 4 1/2° under heavy load with fans spinning low speeds.

*Are those Evga cables?* I'm having trouble finding combs for evga cables. I regret no buying cable mods cables since there's no problem with the combs.



M-oll said:


> Damn, I really the like look of that power cable. What is it called?


The power cables are all custom made from scratch... spool of wire, sleeving, connector pins. I spent a lot of time to make them look like that!


----------



## M-oll

Barefooter said:


> The power cables are all custom made from scratch... spool of wire, sleeving, connector pins. I spent a lot of time to make them look like that!


Yeah, I know. Meant the cable going into your PSU. The connector seems to be round and I've only seen like square-ish connectors here in Europe.


----------



## Stephen.

M-oll said:


> There aren't any cad files for any cases or parts for the CaseLab's line-up. The blueprints are all embedded in their software (FabriWIN from AMADA) and it didn't contain any "instructions" for the folds/bending needed.


Yea but with Protocase I'm pretty sure they could replicate the parts if they had them on hand. But as I mentioned what it would cost to have a few important pieces replicated, you'd be better off getting an open box condition case for sale. I'm pretty sure any piece could be 3D printed with the same accuracy as old school CAD drawings.

EDIT: If the CAD files are locked, it does make you wonder if they are planning on a comeback in the near future,


----------



## nawk

Barefooter said:


> Thanks and glad you enjoyed the build log
> 
> 
> Air water delta is usually 2 to 3° gets up to about 4 1/2° under heavy load with fans spinning low speeds.
> 
> *Are those Evga cables?* I'm having trouble finding combs for evga cables. I regret no buying cable mods cables since there's no problem with the combs.
> 
> 
> The power cables are all custom made from scratch... spool of wire, sleeving, connector pins. I spent a lot of time to make them look like that!


Where can I find those mini casters with breaks?


----------



## Stephen.

nawk said:


> Where can I find those mini casters with breaks?


Cool Casters


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Barefooter said:


> Thanks and glad you enjoyed the build log
> 
> 
> Air water delta is usually 2 to 3° gets up to about 4 1/2° under heavy load with fans spinning low speeds.
> 
> *Are those Evga cables?* I'm having trouble finding combs for evga cables. I regret no buying cable mods cables since there's no problem with the combs.
> 
> 
> The power cables are all custom made from scratch... spool of wire, sleeving, connector pins. I spent a lot of time to make them look like that!


Your case would be a bit smaller than mine I think?

My delta seems to be 3c at load. Even with that, my my 3080 ftw3 goes to 45c when using 450 watts. Either the ek block is not that good or the card just runs very hot. I think its the latter.


----------



## M-oll

Stephen. said:


> Yea but with Protocase I'm pretty sure they could replicate the parts if they had them on hand. But as I mentioned what it would cost to have a few important pieces replicated, you'd be better off getting an open box condition case for sale. I'm pretty sure any piece could be 3D printed with the same accuracy as old school CAD drawings.
> 
> EDIT: If the CAD files are locked, it does make you wonder if they are planning on a comeback in the near future,


Yupp, you could probably take a case to any type of steel/aluminum manufacturer and they'll replicate it for you, but without CAD-files it will be a hassle and cost a pretty penny but it is doable. 

As far as I know the files have "always" been locked to their CAM software. There are some very basic drawings for internal use, but it isn't the entire inventory but just a limited number of parts. And "they" (as in a company called CaseLabs owned by the Keating family) are sadly not planning on coming back, the IP along with the trademark and drawings will be auctioned off "soon".


----------



## Adam Smith

M-oll said:


> Yupp, you could probably take a case to any type of steel/aluminum manufacturer and they'll replicate it for you, but without CAD-files it will be a hassle and cost a pretty penny but it is doable.
> 
> As far as I know the files have "always" been locked to their CAM software. There are some very basic drawings for internal use, but it isn't the entire inventory but just a limited number of parts. And "they" (as in a company called CaseLabs owned by the Keating family) are sadly not planning on coming back, the IP along with the trademark and drawings will be auctioned off "soon".


How do you know that the IP and the Trademark will be auctioned off soon???


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> Yupp, you could probably take a case to any type of steel/aluminum manufacturer and they'll replicate it for you, but without CAD-files it will be a hassle and cost a pretty penny but it is doable.
> 
> As far as I know the files have "always" been locked to their CAM software. There are some very basic drawings for internal use, but it isn't the entire inventory but just a limited number of parts. And "they" (as in a company called CaseLabs owned by the Keating family) are sadly not planning on coming back, the IP along with the trademark and drawings will be auctioned off "soon".


100$ Says Thermalfake will win the auctions if this is true. Could see singularity computers contending as well, they did manage to get substantial inventory after the bankruptcy.


----------



## Koroem

Has anyone come across replacement or alternate front panel USB parts for Case Labs cases? I have 2 sets of USB 2.0 on mine, one of which acts a little wonky, and was hoping maybe there was a drop in replacement or upgrade to get a set of USB 3.0 or C?


----------



## CNC Operator

Avacado said:


> 100$ Says Thermalfake will win the auctions if this is true. Could see singularity computers contending as well, they did manage to get substantial inventory after the bankruptcy.


I'd love to win the auction, just so thermaltake doesn't get it. I've tried looking for the auction, and can't find anything regarding caselabs.


----------



## jsutter71

In all of San Antonio their is only 1 place that supposedly does powder coating and they never return my emails about quotes. My STH10 has been fully disassembled for over 2 years now and I’d like to get it back to it’s original condition before I decide whether to keep it or sell it. I still have a few pieces that need to have the paint removed and am contemplating the purchase of a sandblaster for the sole purpose of doing that. I also have some new in the box accessories like a complete Aquaero light system with several RGBpx lights strips and all the hardware to run it. I have a never used new luminous panel, complete Aquaero D5 NEXT pumps and glass reservoirs. Just tons of equipment. I even have every all the materials and equipment to make a complete set of brand new power cables. And yes folks, that is a 39mm extended top you see in the picture.









Every cable in this pic was handmade by yours truly. A useful skill I learned in another life when I was an engineer at AT&T Wireless.


----------



## Stephen.

Avacado said:


> 100$ Says Thermalfake will win the auctions if this is true. Could see singularity computers contending as well, they did manage to get substantial inventory after the bankruptcy.


I would spend $150 for an original dual reservoir mount, before I'd give Thermalfake $15 bucks for one.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> I would spend $150 for an original dual reservoir mount, before I'd give Thermalfake $15 bucks for one.


Same and I'm looking for once since I had to drill holes in mine. Was one of the hardest things I had to do


----------



## jsutter71

Has anyone else considered buying a prebuilt system for the sole purpose of gutting it and using the parts for a new build? In the 25+ years I’ve been building systems I have never seen anything like what’s happening in the PC industry. And the worst hasn’t even happened yet. Get ready for gas shortages folks. I can still remember the 70’s when lines stretched for miles just to get a single gallon. When that happens everything is going to skyrocket in cost.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Same and I'm looking for once since I had to drill holes in mine. Was one of the hardest things I had to do


Iv'e got to invest in a powder coating paint gun so I can use that white you sent me. Once I get that, I can cut a piece of aluminum to size and place trim around the edges so that it doesn't scuff the surrounding paint. Should be able to utilize the 4 original holes and be drillable. If I manage to get one going, I'll send you one as well. It's one of the projects i'll be doing this summer when my son gets here.


----------



## Stephen.

Avacado said:


> Iv'e got to invest in a powder coating paint gun so I can use that white you sent me. Once I get that, I can cut a piece of aluminum to size and place trim around the edges so that it doesn't scuff the surrounding paint. Should be able to utilize the 4 original holes and be drillable. If I manage to get one going, I'll send you one as well. It's one of the projects i'll be doing this summer when my son gets here.


Guns are cheap the set-up as a whole is not, you'd be better off sending it out having a place do it. A bullshit set-up will run you 3-5k bucks, add a Cerakote oven to the shopping list ( a must for baking on the coating to cure ) another 2 grand. It's nothing like aerosol, I used to powder-coat automotive frames, and custom engine parts 20 years ago. Unless you plan on buying this equipment as an investment, and making a small business out of it, it's cheaper to have someone else do it.

Cardinal sell basic set-ups and certain accessories you'd need, but again you need an oven to bake the coating on so it's cured properly. You're looking at 5-7k out of the window for a proper starter set-up.

Equipment – Cardinal Paint


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> Same and I'm looking for once since I had to drill holes in mine. Was one of the hardest things I had to do


I had to drill into mine too don't feel bad, I needed to for the fill-port through holes, even with a slim GTS rad, the fitment was a little tight. I'll probably make my own mount in the future to fit the existing thumb screw holes I have currently for the dual res mount. Being that I'm using x2 Aqualis 450's with the D5 pump combo, I wasn't going to risk mounting it with double stick tape. When you gotta drill you gotta drill. I drilled my mid-plate but I have a few extra's and a few chassis dividers, so I'm good for a few more builds, probably last me till the end. I'll most likely do ZMT on any build after this just for case preservation purposes. Or I'll find a TH10A, at least you can still go hard-tube, and make it nice without having to drill the case, since it's one giant open chamber.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

jsutter71 said:


> In all of San Antonio their is only 1 place that supposedly does powder coating and they never return my emails about quotes. My STH10 has been fully disassembled for over 2 years now and I’d like to get it back to it’s original condition before I decide whether to keep it or sell it. I still have a few pieces that need to have the paint removed and am contemplating the purchase of a sandblaster for the sole purpose of doing that. I also have some new in the box accessories like a complete Aquaero light system with several RGBpx lights strips and all the hardware to run it. I have a never used new luminous panel, complete Aquaero D5 NEXT pumps and glass reservoirs. Just tons of equipment. I even have every all the materials and equipment to make a complete set of brand new power cables. And yes folks, that is a 39mm extended top you see in the picture.
> View attachment 2488635
> 
> 
> Every cable in this pic was handmade by yours truly. A useful skill I learned in another life when I was an engineer at AT&T Wireless.
> View attachment 2488638


I'm going to send you my sth10 case so you can tidy up all of my cables lol. Looks so neat and organized.


----------



## Avacado

Stephen. said:


> Guns are cheap the set-up as a whole is not, you'd be better off sending it out having a place do it. A bullshit set-up will run you 3-5k bucks, add a Cerakote oven to the shopping list ( a must for baking on the coating to cure ) another 2 grand. It's nothing like aerosol, I used to powder-coat automotive frames, and custom engine parts 20 years ago. Unless you plan on buying this equipment as an investment, and making a small business out of it, it's cheaper to have someone else do it.
> 
> Cardinal sell basic set-ups and certain accessories you'd need, but again you need an oven to bake the coating on so it's cured properly. You're looking at 5-7k out of the window for a proper starter set-up.
> 
> Equipment – Cardinal Paint


I'm not trying to do an entire case here. I was thinking 500$ max, Have not looked into it hard much past an idea at this point. I would buy a used oven on the cheap. Probably find a cheaper compressor to run lower PSI as well. 



https://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Electric-Portable-Powder-Coating/dp/B006ZBCZNS/ref=sr_1_1?crid=NNKFMARW8SOC&dchild=1&keywords=powder+coating+kit&qid=1619808902&sprefix=powder+coat%2Caps%2C226&sr=8-1





https://www.amazon.com/CRAFTSMAN-CMEC6150K-Gallon-Air-Compressor/dp/B07KHHDJGD/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?crid=1QCPOUZSE1C90&dchild=1&keywords=air+compressors&qid=1619809256&sprefix=air%2Caps%2C222&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRFRWQVU3VEkzRjBWJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzgxMzY1SjhBVE5BNk1HQ0g4JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4MDQyNjE3MEI3RUZJSTJHTkQmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## Stephen.

Powdercoating can be a very profitable venture, so any investment might pan out well for you, especially if there isn't allot of competition, and you're good at it. The oven is the key if you want it to cure properly, it has to be baked on. Same goes for stripping an existed coated piece, it's much safer to bake it off, then to use BENCO strippers, or sandblasting. I wish I still had access to the place I used to work at but unfortunately Hurricane Sandy wiped that building out almost 10 years ago. You would think it's easy to find a place in NYC to have coating done for small part but it's not. Like jsutter said in his home area, you won't even get responses to quotes because most coating facilities do large scale, and there really isn't any money in it for them to coat a few aluminum pieces. Those small mom and pop style powdercoating places you have to search for.

EDIT : Damn autocorrect


----------



## Shawnb99

I was lucky to find the guy I did to powder coat mine, none of the auto body or paint shops would even quote me. Guy I found had a backyard shed setup. Worked out very nicely. $400 CDN per pedestal


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> I was lucky to find the guy I did to powder coat mine, none of the auto body or paint shops would even quote me. Guy I found had a backyard shed setup. Worked out very nicely. $400 CDN per pedestal


That guy was definitely a professional that was probably tired of being underpaid and having a boss. That definitely is lucking out, if you can find a place that powdercoats lawn furniture, wrought iron fencing/railing, etc then you'd have a better shot at getting a quote. The nearest shops that does that by me are way out in Long Island, or New Jersey. The big city shops all do large scale, most cases the smallest jobs they'll do start at 10k.


----------



## M-oll

Adam Smith said:


> How do you know that the IP and the Trademark will be auctioned off soon???


I've been talking with Jim Keating first and then the trustee about the possibility to acquire CaseLabs' IP since CaseLabs' bankruptcy was announced back in August/September 2018. In like June/July 2019 (or if it was in 2020) they agreed that they could sell the IP but it wasn't until February 2021 we actually came to an agreement. Now we're just discussing what the sale should contain etc and according to bankruptcy laws the IP can't just be sold directly to a buyer but has to be auctioned off (if I understood it correctly). So the IP will be auctioned off "soon" (these things take a while).



Avacado said:


> 100$ Says Thermalfake will win the auctions if this is true. Could see singularity computers contending as well, they did manage to get substantial inventory after the bankruptcy.


I actually don't think anyone is really be interested in the IP. Sure, you get the CaseLabs' trademark but established manufacturers have their own trademark that is stronger. They get the designs, but the designs aren't protected by anything so anyone could copy the cases and nothing could really be done about it. And as my accountant/financial advisor so bluntly put it: "if this was such a great deal, why haven't anyone already bought it?". I mean, if a existing case manufacturer _really _wanted the designs or the IP because they saw a very profitable business venture they would have bought it a year or so ago. As far as I know it was only me and one other that had showed any interest in the IP/blueprints and the other one dropped out in 2020. I'm not saying this to drive off competitors, I wouldn't mind if someone other than me buys the IP and starts manufacturing the cases because that would save me a lot of time and money both. I'm still debating if I really should buy it or not because what little financial information I've been provided with clearly tells me it would be hard to turn a profit.


----------



## Rainstar

ALMOST THERE, Initially had a leak, removed distro-block/reservoir re leak tested ok for 24 hours, put water in 24 hours ok. Added the concentrates and not waiting to kill these endless bubbles =(


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> In all of San Antonio their is only 1 place that supposedly does powder coating and they never return my emails about quotes. My STH10 has been fully disassembled for over 2 years now and I’d like to get it back to it’s original condition before I decide whether to keep it or sell it. I still have a few pieces that need to have the paint removed and am contemplating the purchase of a sandblaster for the sole purpose of doing that. I also have some new in the box accessories like a complete Aquaero light system with several RGBpx lights strips and all the hardware to run it. I have a never used new luminous panel, complete Aquaero D5 NEXT pumps and glass reservoirs. Just tons of equipment. I even have every all the materials and equipment to make a complete set of brand new power cables. And yes folks, that is a 39mm extended top you see in the picture.
> View attachment 2488635
> 
> 
> Every cable in this pic was handmade by yours truly. A useful skill I learned in another life when I was an engineer at AT&T Wireless.
> View attachment 2488638


Check out *Prismatic Powders* click on *FIND APPLICATOR *at the top then type in your city. There are 10 listed in your area that are _"qualified applicators"_ according to Prismatic Powders.

Nice job on the cabling!



M-oll said:


> Yeah, I know. Meant the cable going into your PSU. The connector seems to be round and I've only seen like square-ish connectors here in Europe.


Ah misunderstood you. The main power cable going into the PSU is the stock one that came with the big EVGA 1600T power supply. Definitely is beefy!



nawk said:


> Where can I find those mini casters with breaks?


Here is the direct link to the casters that I used *Coolcasters.com*

I would have used larger wheels, but I had to use these small ones in order to fit it under my desk.


----------



## nawk

Barefooter said:


> I would have used larger wheels, but I had to use these small ones in order to fit it under my desk.


That's my intention 😉


----------



## nawk

Rainstar said:


> ALMOST THERE, Initially had a leak, removed distro-block/reservoir re leak tested ok for 24 hours, put water in 24 hours ok. Added the concentrates and not waiting to kill these endless bubbles =(
> View attachment 2488802
> 
> View attachment 2488803
> View attachment 2488804
> View attachment 2488805
> View attachment 2488806
> View attachment 2488807
> View attachment 2488808
> View attachment 2488809


Cool look'n zebra.


----------



## Koroem

Did Aquacomputer ever address the sizing/mounting of the Aquaero 6 in 5.25 bays? I've been reading up on it and it seems as though these have a problem fitting in Caselabs cases, or any cases that have ridged drive bays? I have a TH10 and wondering if this will fit without issue. Caselabs isn't around anymore to supply the special brackets for things that decide not to fit right...


----------



## Shawnb99

Koroem said:


> Did Aquacomputer ever address the sizing/mounting of the Aquaero 6 in 5.25 bays? I've been reading up on it and it seems as though these have a problem fitting in Caselabs cases, or any cases that have ridged drive bays? I have a TH10 and wondering if this will fit without issue. Caselabs isn't around anymore to supply the special brackets for things that decide not to fit right...


It'll fit, it'll just be a bit of a pain to get it in as the screw mount holes end up being off just a little bit but that can be overcome but pushing it in. Though I also have that same issue with the 120.3 radiator mount so could just be my case. Still it'll work.
I'm running one in my TH10 atm.


----------



## jsutter71

So I just dropped almost $3000 on an Alienware PC which I will gut for parts once it arrives. It's not arriving until June which will give me enough time to get ready. I will be transplanting the hardware into my white SMA8. I'll be using my EVGA 1600 T2 for power and since it's only 1,CPU & 1 GPU I'll keep things easy. Three rads, single loop.

















And my SMA8.


----------



## jsutter71

I haven't had the chance to replace my front with tempered glass yet. I did buy a piece before deciding that I should go to a glass shop and have them make me a piece with holes so I can mount it like a flex bay.









Tempered glass door


----------



## jaebear

Looking for an S8S/S8 if anyone has one!


----------



## Biggu

jsutter71 said:


> I haven't had the chance to replace my front with tempered glass yet. I did buy a piece before deciding that I should go to a glass shop and have them make me a piece with holes so I can mount it like a flex bay.
> 
> 
> Tempered glass door


Man I need to replace my side door with glass! that looks good!


----------



## KoolAidFizz

jaebear said:


> Looking for an S8S/S8 if anyone has one!


I have a S8S


----------



## Avacado

KoolAidFizz said:


> I have a S8S


I do as well, but didn't say anything as it would take an unrealistic amount of cheddar to part with mine.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

jsutter71 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the chance to replace my front with tempered glass yet. I did buy a piece before deciding that I should go to a glass shop and have them make me a piece with holes so I can mount it like a flex bay.
> View attachment 2489270
> 
> 
> Tempered glass door
> View attachment 2489271


I'd love to see the back side of the front panel and door to see the eventual mounting mechanism. Are you literally drilling holes in the glass and clamping it in with the nuts / flex bay screws? That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## Biggu

SuprUsrStan said:


> I'd love to see the back side of the front panel and door to see the eventual mounting mechanism. Are you literally drilling holes in the glass and clamping it in with the nuts / flex bay screws? That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen...


I think most people have the glass cut to the height and width of the studs and just use the nuts to hold it in if I recall.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Avacado said:


> I do as well, but didn't say anything as it would take an unrealistic amount of cheddar to part with m


amen to that


----------



## Fandorin

Looking for a S3 extended top cover.


----------



## Koroem

My TH10 front panel has 2 plugs (4 ports total) for USB 3.X gen 1. My motherboard only has one port for gen 1, and one of those tiny USB 3.1 gen 2 ports. Is there any reasonable way to convert/adapt that port to use my other 3.X gen 1 plug to get all 4 ports working?


----------



## nawk

Looking for a 39mm extended top for Single-Wide Magnum cases. I am open to trades or buying it.


----------



## Barefooter

Koroem said:


> My TH10 front panel has 2 plugs (4 ports total) for USB 3.X gen 1. My motherboard only has one port for gen 1, and one of those tiny USB 3.1 gen 2 ports. Is there any reasonable way to convert/adapt that port to use my other 3.X gen 1 plug to get all 4 ports working?


This might work for you CY USB 3.1 Front Panel Header to USB 3.0 20Pin Header Extension Cable for ASUS Motherboard

It says it only works with Asus motherboards, and in the "questions asked" area one person states only one USB 3.0 port will work so if that is true it would give you three total. If you try it please post back and let us know if it works.


----------



## andre02

Hi ! Anyone knows a pc case with a similar layout to Caselabs S3, with bottom psu chamber and horizontal mb, that can fit a 280mm radiator ? Or even better, if someone has an S3 for sale. Ty


----------



## Avacado

andre02 said:


> Hi ! Anyone knows a pc case with a similar layout to Caselabs S3, with bottom psu chamber and horizontal mb, that can fit a 280mm radiator ? Or even better, if someone has an S3 for sale. Ty











CaseLabs Mercury S3 Computer Case - Black itx Case - 36mm Top Hat | eBay


Case was previously used in a water cool build so there is four holes drilled at the bottom for a DDC pump (Picture shown of how I mounted the DDC Pump but not included). There will be wear and tear on this case (There a scratch at the top and one side panel).



www.ebay.com


----------



## andre02

Thank you, its pretty nice, but out of my price range by quite a bit


----------



## Avacado

andre02 said:


> Thank you, its pretty nice, but out of my price range by quite a bit


If 450$ is out of your price range for an S3, you should immediately stop searching for a Caselabs case. You aren't going to find ANYTHING cheaper than that. You are aware that they went out of business in 2017 and their cases are collectors items now, right?


----------



## Shawnb99

I paid more then $450 for a pedestal you’ll never find a case for less then that


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If anything, I'm surprised that he's only asking for $465 for a complete S3.


----------



## Deeptek

$465 shipped for this case is priced well. IIRC this is probably inline with its retail costs + extras + shipping when they were being manufactured.


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> I paid more then $450 for a pedestal you’ll never find a case for less then that


pedestal for which case?


----------



## Avacado

nawk said:


> pedestal for which case?


TH10


----------



## superguest

Avacado said:


> TH10


I think they are talking about the S3.


----------



## Avacado

superguest said:


> I think they are talking about the S3.


Lol?


----------



## KoolAidFizz

I payed $200 for a S8 extended top from europe. The struggle is definetly not cheap


----------



## Shawnb99

Finding any parts can start to get expensive. I've seen 5 1/2 bay mounts go for $10 each.


----------



## Biggu

Pretty sure they are speaking in generality.


----------



## Stephen.

KoolAidFizz said:


> I payed $200 for a S8 extended top from europe. The struggle is definetly not cheap


I saw a 39mm top for an SMA8 on eBay last year bid and sold for $450. Tops for any case should be in the $200-$400 range, any more than $400 unless it's sealed never opened in the box I'll pass.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> I saw a 39mm top for an SMA8 on eBay last year bid and sold for $450. Tops for any case should be in the $200-$400 range, any more than $400 unless it's sealed never opened in the box I'll pass.


I sold a brand new M8 top for less then $200 I think


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> I sold a brand new M8 top for less then $200 I think


You're a nice guy, I was actually going to buy a new 120mm SMA8/STH10 top off of NewUser16 a few months back, I think we agreed on $400, but he disappeared after that. Checking my old messages with him, idk if he was banned or not, but his name was replaced with a number with his account set to " read only ". Shrugs, I'll get one eventually, only missing piece to my collection. I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not jumping on the white TX10-D with a 150mm top that sold brand new last yr on eBay for $1100, by a person who had no idea what they had after corresponding with him. I literally pressed buy now and it was gone lol.


----------



## Shawnb99

Stephen. said:


> You're a nice guy, I was actually going to buy a new 120mm SMA8/STH10 top off of NewUser16 a few months back, I think we agreed on $400, but he disappeared after that. Checking my old messages with him, idk if he was banned or not, but his name was replaced with a number with his account set to " read only ". Shrugs, I'll get one eventually, only missing piece to my collection. I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not jumping on the white TX10-D with a 150mm top that sold brand new last yr on eBay for $1100, by a person who had no idea what they had after corresponding with him. I literally pressed buy now and it was gone lol.


I would of jumped all over that. Last one I saw buddy wanted $5000. I found one with every accessories I could want but they won't ship it. May end up flying out there when this COVID crap is over and shipping it back myself.


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> I would of jumped all over that. Last one I saw buddy wanted $5000. I found one with every accessories I could want but they won't ship it. May end up flying out there when this COVID crap is over and shipping it back myself.


I think that was the same TX10-D I saw last year, he probably bought it, and decided he was going to flip it. I mean I probably would've done the same, I have no need for a case that tremendous, biggest I would go would be a TH10, either the 480 or the 560 version, but the SMA8 is perfect for my needs, and still has portability compared to the monsters.

If you're going to buy the case and ship it back, FedEx Custom Critical might be the option you want. It's white glove service to the tenth power, they do everything from fragile shipments, organs, exotic cars, basically anything you don't want getting tossed or beat to death on a route truck.


----------



## jura11

Shawnb99 said:


> I sold a brand new M8 top for less then $200 I think


And I sold my M8 extended top for £50 plus delivery and normal M8 top I think I sold for same price, I wouldn't sell Caselabs top for £100-£200,I would genuinely feel bad for that there

I have still at home M10 and have two extended tops for it as spare and M8 as well extended top I have still spare

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GuitarFreak

I'm still kicking myself for not getting another HDD cage because I didn't feel like spending the money at the time. Still haven't found one anywhere.


----------



## nawk

Stephen. said:


> You're a nice guy, I was actually going to buy a new 120mm SMA8/STH10 top off of NewUser16 a few months back, I think we agreed on $400, but he disappeared after that.


NewUser16 lured ppl to sell him items under the false pretense of offering to sell them sought-after parts (e.g. peds, tops, etc).


----------



## Avacado

GuitarFreak said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting another HDD cage because I didn't feel like spending the money at the time. Still haven't found one anywhere.


What color? I have a few.


----------



## Stephen.

nawk said:


> NewUser16 lured ppl to sell him items under the false pretense of offering to sell them sought-after parts (e.g. peds, tops, etc).


That explains it, I wasn't going to sell him or trade anything though, but his responses were a tad shady in PM's, thanks for the info, I had no idea what happened to him.



GuitarFreak said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting another HDD cage because I didn't feel like spending the money at the time. Still haven't found one anywhere.


There's and SMA8/STH10 HDD Cage and an SSD cage on eBay going for $75 each, not sure which model case you need it for.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

Shawnb99 said:


> I would of jumped all over that. Last one I saw buddy wanted $5000. I found one with every accessories I could want but they won't ship it. May end up flying out there when this COVID crap is over and shipping it back myself.


You still never gave me an actual offer, but its still here if you're willing to go that far.


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> You still never gave me an actual offer, but its still here if you're willing to go that far.


Have you reconsidered shipping it to me?


----------



## Shawnb99

Michaelxdrift said:


> You still never gave me an actual offer, but its still here if you're willing to go that far.


PM sent


----------



## Xaeos

I'm interested in a couple of components for my CaseLabs Mercury S8 (Two-tone black exterior white interior), if anyone has any (reasonably priced) leads. I'd highly prefer black, white, or two-tone. I wonder if anyone in the US is making high quality and "copies" of components for CaseLabs now? Seems like a profitable niche if you had a high end aluminum fabrication business.

Mercury S8 Pedestal - I never thought I'd need one of these and would always have time to get it. I think that many of the items that mount inside the S8 pedestal are either flexbay or magnum compatible, different from the discr
Mercury S8 SSD / HDD cage - I'm to understand this is a specific Mercury piece of hardware. I have the single cage but I didn't think I'd need to grab one at the time! 
Mercury S8 Side 360mm Rad Mount - This is also a specific rad mount for this model, designed for the lower left compartment. I think mounting it and a rad would mean removing the HDD/SSD cage(s) that normally reside there. 
FlexBay items - These are secondary, but its good to keep one's eyes open.

Distribution Plates (EK? Channelz / Sidewinder ? ) that could fit in a Mercury S8 - I know there are some Channelz/ Sidewinder ones that mention Magnum style cases, but nothing for Mercury? 

Also, I'm curious if anyone has modded (or if there's some off the shelf kit somewhere that people have been applying to CL cases) to support a front panel with USB 3.2 gen2 / both type A and type C etc? As fara s I'm aware the MercuryS8 only had an official 4x USB 3.0 front panel, w/ vandal switches for power and reset/activity + 3.5mm headphone and mic jacks. Assuming I keep the case I was holding out for USB4 TypeC but i thought I'd check. 

Thanks - I never thought that after investing in CaseLabs I'd ever consider selling or having to go elsewhere, but its frustrating to run into a dead end since they closed. I think one of the best opportunities we have is to request that System76, known for their Linux support and their made-in-USA premium "Thelio" case line (unfortunately, only sold as part of full system builds at the moment) merge their design with CaseLabs like modularity and cooling. Until that however, I'll just have to keep my eyes open!


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Shawnb99 said:


> I would of jumped all over that. Last one I saw buddy wanted $5000. I found one with every accessories I could want but they won't ship it. May end up flying out there when this COVID crap is over and shipping it back myself.


$5000? You might have better luck taking a 19 or 39mm to a metal shop asking to replicate it but tall to 120mm. Might come out around $1000 but shouldn't come close to $5000. I know for replicating my 480mm top to 560mm, they charged me $350.


----------



## Shawnb99

alexstreetwolf said:


> $5000? You might have better luck taking a 19 or 39mm to a metal shop asking to replicate it but tall to 120mm. Might come out around $1000 but shouldn't come close to $5000. I know for replicating my 480mm top to 560mm, they charged me $350.


Yeah buddy was trying to gouge that's for sure. Really almost all who sell their Caselabs is trying to gouge, that or trying to get them to sell is like pulling teeth, if they even reply to me at all. I've given up on ever getting a TX10 now. Not paying triple the price for one. Cheaper to get one built myself


----------



## Stephen.

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah buddy was trying to gouge that's for sure. Really almost all who sell their Caselabs is trying to gouge, that or trying to get them to sell is like pulling teeth, if they even reply to me at all. I've given up on ever getting a TX10 now. Not paying triple the price for one. Cheaper to get one built myself



Yea 5k is a bit much, he was also trying to sell an STH10 for $3000, which in reality you can find unmodified ones for $1000-$1500 in almost new condition. I bet he was the one who bought that TX10 last year when it was on eBay for $1100, and is now trying to flip it. You can't blame him for trying, but good luck at getting that price, realistically a like new condition TX10 with all the bells and whistles I'd pay maybe $3k for, but I have no use for something that size.

The only case I could see selling for 5k, and one I'd probably bite the bullet on and spend would be the SMA8-X, even though there is only one is existence, I could see that fetching that price range just on exclusivity. The SMA8-A's generally go for $1800-$2500 in new condition, again because of rarity, they were only out for a short bit before the closure. I'm lucky enough to have one.

But 5 grand ehhh, you'll come across one eventually for a better price.


----------



## Barefooter

Stephen. said:


> Yea 5k is a bit much, he was also trying to sell an STH10 for $3000, which in reality you can find unmodified ones for $1000-$1500 in almost new condition. I bet he was the one who bought that TX10 last year when it was on eBay for $1100, and is now trying to flip it. You can't blame him for trying, but good luck at getting that price, realistically a like new condition TX10 with all the bells and whistles I'd pay maybe $3k for, but I have no use for something that size.
> 
> The only case I could see selling for 5k, and one I'd probably bite the bullet on and spend would be the *SMA8-X*, even though there is only one is existence, I could see that fetching that price range just on exclusivity. The SMA8-A's generally go for $1800-$2500 in new condition, again because of rarity, they were only out for a short bit before the closure. I'm lucky enough to have one.
> 
> But 5 grand ehhh, you'll come across one eventually for a better price.


Never knew about the SMA8-X. What was special or different about that case?


----------



## Stephen.

Barefooter said:


> Never knew about the SMA8-X. What was special or different about that case?


SMA8-X

Only one in existence and it's the prototype, this was literally right before the closure, so it never made it to production. I think a former employee received it as a gift from the Keating's after the shutdown.

Basically it was made to replace the STH10, so figure take an SMA8-A and those updated options, and put it on an STH10.

SMA8-X Overclock Thread


----------



## Barefooter

Stephen. said:


> SMA8-X
> 
> Only one in existence and it's the prototype, this was literally right before the closure, so it never made it to production. I think a former employee received it as a gift from the Keating's after the shutdown.
> 
> Basically it was made to replace the STH10, so figure take an SMA8-A and those updated options, and put it on an STH10.
> 
> SMA8-X Overclock Thread


Ah... that's a beauty for sure!


----------



## KoolAidFizz




----------



## KoolAidFizz

Selling Caselabs s8s comes with extended windowed top, full windowed top, 140.2, 120.2, hdd and ssd brackets, wheels, and some extras. Asking price $1500


----------



## KoolAidFizz

If your also interested in buying the whole pc it has a 3080 i79700k delided with some other goodies you can see. Around 4000$ range


----------



## clickbait

Hi everybody, does anyone have specs or information on these adhesive backed strips used on the psu mounts? Thanks in advance! 



http://imgur.com/a/QxImecT


----------



## Stephen.

clickbait said:


> Hi everybody, does anyone have specs or information on these adhesive backed strips used on the psu mounts? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/QxImecT



Here's a link below for the exact PSU tape CaseLabs used for their support mounts, only thing is comes in lengths of 50ft, but for $10 bucks you can't beat it, or ever run short if you need extra in the future. 

CaseLabs PSU Support Tape


----------



## clickbait

Stephen. said:


> Here's a link below for the exact PSU tape CaseLabs used for their support mounts, only thing is comes in lengths of 50ft, but for $10 bucks you can't beat it, or ever run short if you need extra in the future.
> 
> CaseLabs PSU Support Tape


Thanks Stephen!


----------



## nezff

Have a black caselabs m8 with side window and fan holders for bay side. Moving to a new case. Might keep it just for sentimental value unless someone needs it. Dm me
Link is in sig


----------



## Kinaesthetic

KoolAidFizz said:


> I payed $200 for a S8 extended top from europe. The struggle is definetly not cheap


Mind PM’ing me the vendor you got that from?


----------



## nawk

Kinaesthetic said:


> Mind PM’ing me the vendor you got that from?


It didn't come from a vendor. I have an S8 extended top and would *only *consider trading it for very specific CL parts


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Kinaesthetic said:


> Mind PM’ing me the vendor you got that from?


I bought it from another Caselabs user.


----------



## c5USSR72

If anyone in Vancouver BC Canada wants a MAGNUM TH10 Case 
Case Color: White Matte (3-5 business days for processing) , ATX Layout: Reverse MB Side Door: XXL Window, MB Door Window: Clear, PSU Side Door: XXL Window, PSU Door Window: Clear, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated for free, DM me, It is not in the best of shapes and I am not sure how are windows as paper was never removed, but who ever wants to restore it and use it or sell it, it is for grabs,
Original price was 1k usd
It is absolutely free, I will include what eve i have left from extra for this case


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Wow, that's an awesome deal for somebody! If I was interested in that large a case I would drive up from WA state but I have no need for that kind of behemoth. Still that's an amazing gift to someone!


----------



## Avacado

c5USSR72 said:


> If anyone in Vancouver BC Canada wants a MAGNUM TH10 Case
> Case Color: White Matte (3-5 business days for processing) , ATX Layout: Reverse MB Side Door: XXL Window, MB Door Window: Clear, PSU Side Door: XXL Window, PSU Door Window: Clear, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated for free, DM me, It is not in the best of shapes and I am not sure how are windows as paper was never removed, but who ever wants to restore it and use it or sell it, it is for grabs,
> Original price was 1k usd
> It is absolutely free, I will include what eve i have left from extra for this case


Where you been hiding at?


----------



## Shawnb99

c5USSR72 said:


> If anyone in Vancouver BC Canada wants a MAGNUM TH10 Case
> Case Color: White Matte (3-5 business days for processing) , ATX Layout: Reverse MB Side Door: XXL Window, MB Door Window: Clear, PSU Side Door: XXL Window, PSU Door Window: Clear, Top Cover: Standard Ventilated for free, DM me, It is not in the best of shapes and I am not sure how are windows as paper was never removed, but who ever wants to restore it and use it or sell it, it is for grabs,
> Original price was 1k usd
> It is absolutely free, I will include what eve i have left from extra for this case


Pm sent


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> Pm sent


Not you Shawn. You already have a full-geared TH10A; this case should be left to those w/o one.
Plus,


> "Once I figure how to delete my account I'm gone"


Most of us are here to stay. 😏


----------



## Shawnb99

nawk said:


> Not you Shawn. You already have a full-geared TH10A; this case should be left to those w/o one.


Yeah let someone without take it first. If no one wants it though I’ll gladly take it


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah let someone without take it first. If no one wants it though I’ll gladly take it


Yeah what Case Labs junkie would not want a free TH10A


----------



## c5USSR72

Avacado said:


> Where you been hiding at?


Been slaving at work =)
and started to work on new project, hopefully with-in 3-4 month i will be bale to lay first screws
I got relatively lucky on queue for EVGA 3080ti drop, so I don't expect much of wait
I am just in first stage where I am designing loop in my head and started securing partsl
Got mobo yesterday on like 30% off

Also, case has been picked up, Thank You everyone


----------



## Avacado

c5USSR72 said:


> Been slaving at work =)
> and started to work on new project, hopefully with-in 3-4 month i will be bale to lay first screws
> I got relatively lucky on queue for EVGA 3080ti drop, so I don't expect much of wait
> I am just in first stage where I am designing loop in my head and started securing partsl
> Got mobo yesterday on like 30% off
> 
> Also, case has been picked up, Thank You everyone


Very excited, tag me in your build log so I don't miss it. Your last one was very well done.


----------



## nawk

Just remember folks, c5USSR72 is from team Canada (CL North).


----------



## jsutter71

Paid a guy in Florida $650 for this last year in the exact condition it’s in now. The only thing I‘ve done to it is the luminous panel and tempered glass for the window seen in the pics below. I found a glass guy who is making the front glass panel with holes but I haven’t heard back from him in a couple weeks. He’s the same guy who just installed a frameless glass shower for my master bathroom. He said he couldn’t do tempered for the front with the mounting holes because according to him the holes would crack the glass during the heating process. So he’s gonna do thinker 1/4 inch standard glass instead. It will still look like the last pic but a little thicker and removable. He’s charging me $100.


----------



## superguest

Among the different 560mm side mounts the SMA8-A side mount is the most versatile,
compatible and practical. This mount can be used on all Single-Wide Magnum series cases in a similar fashion as you'd on an SMA8-A by using the included ultra thin #6-32 nuts (See photos for details).

I've made a small batch of SMA8-A side rad/fan mounts; If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## Stephen.

Looks great man, I think I've seen you ad on eBay too. If you plan on replicating anymore parts for the SMA8-A, or single wide Magnum cases in general, dual reservoir mounts would be a hot item here, even single reservoir mounts would be good as well.


----------



## superguest

Thanks!


Stephen. said:


> dual reservoir mounts would be a hot item here, even single reservoir mounts would be good as well.


Really? I'd think it's not a popular item. Personally, I'd custom cut a 1/4-inch black pearl'ish (or ivory white) piece of acrylic as my res mount plate. I think it'd look sick.


----------



## Stephen.

superguest said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Really? I'd think it's not a popular item. Personally, I'd custom cut a 1/2-inch black pearl'ish (or ivory white) piece of acrylic as my res mount plate. I think it'd look sick.


Absolutely you can always get creative with reservoir mounts, but you have allot of purists out there who would definitely prefer OEM parts, or OEM reproductions. 

A general list of items I think would be good reproductions 

120.2, 120.3, & 120.4 Flex Bay Radiator/Fan Mounts

Single & Dual Reservoir Mounts 

PSU Support Mount

I would also say every variation of the Single Wide Magnum Mid-plates.

I'm glad to see you have access to CNC equipment, and are able to make parts, you might have a decent little market for yourself here. Good luck, I might hit you up for a few haven't decided yet, but if I go lower pedestal I might.


----------



## superguest

There's also an original part that I've designed for the S8/S8S, which I think will get all S8 owners excited, that I still haven't gotten the chance to post on eBay, but I guess I'll give you guys an exclusive. I present to CLOC the world's first S8 faceplate for the USB Type-C/HDMI Retrofit Kit.

Also powder coated. But I've only made a small batch of it, mostly for my own collection, and so PM me if you are indeed interested.


----------



## superguest

Stephen. said:


> I'm glad to see you have access to CNC equipment, and are able to make parts, you might have a decent little market for yourself here. Good luck, I might hit you up for a few haven't decided yet, but if I go lower pedestal I might.


Yes, and I also do press nuts, which are used on most CL parts.

This is mostly a hobby but my ultimate dream would be to update the S8 (the S8-A? 😂). I've got some ideas in mind.


----------



## Stephen.

superguest said:


> Yes, and I also do press nuts, which are used on most CL parts.
> 
> This is mostly a hobby but my ultimate dream would be to update the S8 (the S8S? 😂). I've got some ideas in mind.


Sounds good brother, good luck to you, looking forward to seeing you come with other parts to the forum.


----------



## Biggu

superguest said:


> Yes, and I also do press nuts, which are used on most CL parts.
> 
> This is mostly a hobby but my ultimate dream would be to update the S8 (the S8-A? 😂). I've got some ideas in mind.


Love it! Id love something like that for the SMA8. Id also really like a good vertical mount for GPU in a SMA8 if that is anyway possible.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

superguest said:


> View attachment 2513411
> 
> View attachment 2513410
> 
> View attachment 2513415
> View attachment 2513419
> 
> View attachment 2513413
> View attachment 2513412
> 
> View attachment 2513414
> 
> 
> Among the different 560mm side mounts the SMA8-A side mount is the most versatile, compatible and practical. This mount can be used on all Single-Wide Magnum series cases in a similar fashion as you'd on an SMA8-A by using the included ultra thin #6-32 nuts (See photos for details).
> 
> I've made a small batch of SMA8-A side rad/fan mounts; If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.


Did you need to mod the upper basement for the 560 rad mount to fit? I didn't on my and it fits but I can't screw in the upper left screw. Will you be going with a 560 on the right as well? I used a 560 sma-8a mount for that side.

Maybe the sma8a mount would fit better on the left side on my case.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody use a 3080 ftw3? Even with three 560 rads, water temp over ambient 4.4c, it still goes to 45c when using 450 watts. Hot card even though 45c is good. When I used two 560 rads, water temp over ambient would be at 9.5c, it would go to 50c.


----------



## superguest

You don't need to mod the upper basement for the 560 rad mount to fit.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

superguest said:


> Zero mods to my STH10
> View attachment 2513538
> View attachment 2513539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Where did obtain your sma8-a side mount? Is it from an SMA8-A that you also own?


Nice, moding the case sucks imo. 
I bought it on ebay thinking that it was from the orginal sma8. Only thing I did differently was I put the right bracket over the upper lip of the case so I didn't need to remove the upper basement floor and pass the tubing fine without the rad blocking them.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Does anybody know another store that will precable a power button like performance-pcs? I have the link below. They don't have the cables in stock for them to do.









Vandal Resistant Illuminated Momentary Switch - Black - 22/19mm - Red Ring


The vandal resistant momentary on/off switch is the ideal switch for computer modding enthusiasts. A momentary switch is typically used for a PC's power and reset button. When turned on, the ring or dot around the push button illuminates in the specified color. Easy to install and will fit it...




www.performance-pcs.com


----------



## Avacado

So this just appeared on ebay. It's a sweet ass deal. Pedestal, 4x 560 rads, 27 fans, aquero 6, res, sing pump etc...









CaseLabs STH10 and all my watercooling stuff | eBay


Used STH10 with pedestal, expanded base, and casters (and many extras). Includes aqauero 6 and accessories. Loop has been dry for about 3 years. Including all my extra watercooling things, praxis wetbench with aquacomputer 420mm rad with eloop fans, singularity computers reservoir and pump.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Barefooter

Avacado said:


> So this just appeared on ebay. It's a sweet ass deal. Pedestal, 4x 560 rads, 27 fans, aquero 6, res, sing pump etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs STH10 and all my watercooling stuff | eBay
> 
> 
> Used STH10 with pedestal, expanded base, and casters (and many extras). Includes aqauero 6 and accessories. Loop has been dry for about 3 years. Including all my extra watercooling things, praxis wetbench with aquacomputer 420mm rad with eloop fans, singularity computers reservoir and pump.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That is a great deal... local pick up only... otherwise I'd be tempted!


----------



## Shawnb99

Barefooter said:


> That is a great deal... local pick up only... otherwise I'd be tempted!


I was ready to click buy it now till I saw local pick up only.  How sad.


----------



## Avacado

alexstreetwolf said:


> Does anybody know another store that will precable a power button like performance-pcs? I have the link below. They don't have the cables in stock for them to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandal Resistant Illuminated Momentary Switch - Black - 22/19mm - Red Ring
> 
> 
> The vandal resistant momentary on/off switch is the ideal switch for computer modding enthusiasts. A momentary switch is typically used for a PC's power and reset button. When turned on, the ring or dot around the push button illuminates in the specified color. Easy to install and will fit it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performance-pcs.com


I have ordered pre-wired vandals from Mountain Mods recently. I would send them an email just to make sure as mine came with a custom chassis order.





__





Mountain Mods






www.mountainmods.com


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Avacado said:


> I have ordered pre-wired vandals from Mountain Mods recently. I would send them an email just to make sure as mine came with a custom chassis order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountainmods.com


I was able to order the Vandal from PPCS after contacting them. They said there was a glitch in a the system. Works great.

I am selling my sma8 with the 560mm custom created top if anybody is interested.


----------



## Section31

superguest said:


> There's also an original part that I've designed for the S8/S8S, which I think will get all S8 owners excited, that I still haven't gotten the chance to post on eBay, but I guess I'll give you guys an exclusive. I present to CLOC the world's first S8 faceplate for the USB Type-C/HDMI Retrofit Kit:
> 
> View attachment 2513428
> 
> View attachment 2513427
> 
> 
> Also powder coated. But I've only made a small batch of it, mostly for my own collection, and so PM me if you are indeed interested.


I still am debating whether to do custom parts for the caselabs s8 too.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Avacado said:


> What color? I have a few.


Black preferably, but honestly anything would be great. Do you have one for the S8?


----------



## Rainstar

Got it all perdy


----------



## Barefooter

^ That looks great! Nice job


----------



## Celcius

I've had my Caselabs Merlin SM8 since I bought it new in 2013... here's what it looks like now:










Just curious if I'm the only one here that's 100% air-cooled? I never did end up using water cooling with mine. I love the build quality and modularity though.


----------



## nawk

Celcius said:


> I've had my Caselabs Merlin SM8 since I bought it new in 2013... here's what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if I'm the only one here that's 100% air-cooled? I never did end up using water cooling with mine. I love the build quality and modularity though.


no love lost and will receive equal respect among men.


----------



## nawk

Still looking for a 39mm extended top for SMA8/STH10 (Single-Wide Magnums).


----------



## Rainstar

Added a second 3090 Asus Tuf to match. And a blue heatsink for nvme drive.

3 slot NV link coming in the mail soon.


----------



## clickbait

Amazing machine Rainstar! What'r you using all that RTX horsepower to do?


----------



## clickbait

Does anyone have specs or information on these plastic motherboard tray guides? Thanks in advance!



http://imgur.com/a/0Hye22Y


----------



## Rainstar

clickbait said:


> Amazing machine Rainstar! What'r you using all that RTX horsepower to do?


600 skyrim mods, 200 GTA V mods, 200 witcher 3 wild hunt mods or more... 
Etherium for now, perhaps another crypto when proof of work is over. 

its never enough horses or whores.


----------



## Tiltrelia

Figured I would ask this here before doing anything, but I recently picked up an SMA8 off of eBay that had a completely destroyed top hat. I’m in need of a replacement that can fit a 60mm thick radiator. I know this is going to both be difficult and expensive to find, so had anyone had a replacement top fabricated before? Looking at having protocase make one, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any info on making one. I would like it to be as close to the original as possible.


----------



## Avacado

Tiltrelia said:


> Figured I would ask this here before doing anything, but I recently picked up an SMA8 off of eBay that had a completely destroyed top hat. I’m in need of a replacement that can fit a 60mm thick radiator. I know this is going to both be difficult and expensive to find, so had anyone had a replacement top fabricated before? Looking at having protocase make one, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any info on making one. I would like it to be as close to the original as possible.


60mm Tops are the rarest and hardest to find. I don't think anyone here is going to be able to help you out. I had seen a 60mm top on ebay about a month ago going for 400$.


----------



## Rainstar

Tiltrelia said:


> Figured I would ask this here before doing anything, but I recently picked up an SMA8 off of eBay that had a completely destroyed top hat. I’m in need of a replacement that can fit a 60mm thick radiator. I know this is going to both be difficult and expensive to find, so had anyone had a replacement top fabricated before? Looking at having protocase make one, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any info on making one. I would like it to be as close to the original as possible.


must of been that gunmetal that had razor saw cut top for around $711+ shipping, hulk sticker and all ugh what kind of monster would destroy a caselabs =/


----------



## nawk

Rainstar said:


> hulk sticker and all ugh what kind of monster would destroy a caselabs =/


😂


----------



## Tiltrelia

Rainstar said:


> must of been that gunmetal that had razor saw cut top for around $711+ shipping, hulk sticker and all ugh what kind of monster would destroy a caselabs =/


Yep that’s it, reason it was cut was to put the thicc radiator on top. At the time that “mod” was done extended tops for it weren’t sold. Just tying to bring some life back into this case, I have the 300mm bitspower reservoirs with D5’s if anyone is interested, I’m putting Protiums in this instead. I didn’t even know if caselabs made a 60mm top, now that I know that was a thing I’ll have one of that size fabricated. Hoping I can restore this case back to a good state, other than the top there were only 3 holes drilled in it which isn’t too bad, two in the mid plate and one behind the reservoirs, which I have a new mount being made for it.


----------



## Tiltrelia

After several hours of work, I believe I have created a 60mm top hat that is very close to the original one made by Caselabs. I will be sending this CAD file off to Protocase to see how much this would be to make, and if it is within reason I will proceed. If this all works out I will share these files so if anyone else needs to have one made it would be much easier since I now have a good design. This would also be easy to adjust for other sizes. Oh well, time to see what happens with this.


----------



## clickbait

Nice drawing Tiltrelia! Did you include threaded studs for mounting the interior brackets?


----------



## Tiltrelia

clickbait said:


> Nice drawing Tiltrelia! Did you include threaded studs for mounting the interior brackets?


Yep, not hard to do, 6-32 threads in F360 can be made in seconds.


----------



## Stephen.

"Deleted"


----------



## Stephen.

Tiltrelia said:


> After several hours of work, I believe I have created a 60mm top hat that is very close to the original one made by Caselabs. I will be sending this CAD file off to Protocase to see how much this would be to make, and if it is within reason I will proceed. If this all works out I will share these files so if anyone else needs to have one made it would be much easier since I now have a good design. This would also be easy to adjust for other sizes. Oh well, time to see what happens with this.
> View attachment 2517011


Nice work my man, definitely will love to see it fabricated and fitted. Protocase should have no issues doing it probably will cost a nickel or three.

Just make sure they do it with 5250 alloy, and I'm pretty sure the thickness of the aluminum used for the top covers is .062". I know the thickness for the chassis and some radiator mounts they used .090" thickness.

.090" would be the strongest option, just probably will cost additional nickels, to the 3 already spent.


----------



## trance2030

helo i am interesting to buy one caselab case ,, is there any person who sells caselab cases??

if someone sells caselabs cases can contackt with me with pm???


----------



## Shawnb99

What case are you looking for? there are a few different options. Be prepared to pay through the ass for it.


----------



## trance2030

Shawnb99 said:


> What case are you looking for? there are a few different options. Be prepared to pay through the ass for it.



which are the best caselabs cases at the moment./.??


----------



## Biggu

trance2030 said:


> which are the best caselabs cases at the moment./.??


The one that you can find forsale is the one thats the best. but seriously, depends on your needs.


----------



## nawk

@trance2030 
what's your budget?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

trance2030 said:


> helo i am interesting to buy one caselab case ,, is there any person who sells caselab cases??
> 
> if someone sells caselabs cases can contackt with me with pm???


Pm'ed.


----------



## lkramer

trance2030 said:


> helo i am interesting to buy one caselab case ,, is there any person who sells caselab cases??
> 
> if someone sells caselabs cases can contackt with me with pm???


Pm'd


----------



## Tiltrelia

Someone just made my day, a standard SMA8 top hat just came up for sale. I bought it on impulse after receiving the quote from Protocase for an extended one.... they wanted $870 to make one, which actually seems reasonable given the complexity of the part. Then the legend, who I can't thank enough put one up for sale, and absolutely made my day, so I now have a complete SMA8 that is going to be in excellent. Only issue is that it is the wrong color, however a local shop has the correct color in stock and can chemically strip it clean. I'm so happy now...other than I have an excessive amount of extra watercooling parts right now... two reservoirs, 3 D5 pumps, two 420mm radiators and most likely my 60mm radiator that won't fit inside.







condition here soon.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody have the assembly guide for the Caselabs Sma8 case in pdf?


----------



## StickyIkki

@trance2030 Which model are you looking for?


----------



## MythTFLfan29

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody have the assembly guide for the Caselabs Sma8 case in pdf?


This old web archive has most of them, if it doesn't have the SMA8 it should be similar enough to one of them listed.


----------



## Deeptek

Looking to buy a black S3 pedestal and/or S3 36mm Extended top.. Probably a shot in the dark but if anyone hears or one for sale or has one let me know. Thanks!


----------



## USNcole

nawk said:


> Congratulations to you on finding a cheaper ventilated top. The eBayer is a known CL hoarder, price-gouger, case/parts flipper. I know the person who is offering to sell you his top for cheaper. I've traded with him in the past. You are in good hands. On the contrary, that eBayer is a contributor to the vicious circle in our CaseLabs community.


Rofl. Almost everything I’ve sold has sold for what I paid. I’ve sold all the STH10 stuff for the most part and haven’t broken even yet. eBay takes a massive chunk of the sale. Maybe instead of spamming posts looking for parts you should buy a case with the parts you want and do the same. 😉


----------



## Biggu

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody have the assembly guide for the Caselabs Sma8 case in pdf?


If you cant find it let me know, I probably have mine somewhere I can scan and email it to you.


----------



## Stephen.

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody have the assembly guide for the Caselabs Sma8 case in pdf?


Hey Alex, I definitely have the manual, gotta get it from storage though, I think I have the Rev-A one too, besides the regular old Magnum one. Once I get it, I'll scan it into .pdf format, either send it to you or post it, unless Biggu beats me to the punch.


----------



## nawk

USNcole said:


> Rofl. Almost everything I’ve sold has sold for what I paid. I’ve sold all the STH10 stuff for the most part and haven’t broken even yet. eBay takes a massive chunk of the sale. Maybe instead of spamming posts looking for parts you should buy a case with the parts you want and do the same. 😉


Why are you telling me? I know how much the STH10 was listed for and so I have an idea of how much you paid. You don't have to explain to me (it's an open balance sheet lol) It's just you who seems to have an issue with me telling a first time CL owner to beware of scalpers/price-gougers. I congratulated him for finding a top for half the price. So, who's bothered? pfff...



> Instead of spamming ... [yadi, yada], you should ... do the same.


Na, I ain't a hoarder nor am I a cl parts flipper/price-gouger. I didn't (and won't) tell you what to do, and you _certainly_ ain't gon tell me ish. You do you.

The real issue here is, with no names called. nothing insinutated/alluded yet my messages got removed --- w/o explanation or warning.

But since you quoted me and decided to pull up, aight, let's revisit the now deleted reply from me then:


> Congratulations to you on finding a cheaper ventilated top. The eBayer is a known CL hoarder, price-gouger, case/parts flipper. I know the person who is offering to sell you his top for cheaper. I've traded with him in the past. You are in good hands. On the contrary, that eBayer is a contributor to the vicious circle in our CaseLabs community.


Well... I actually have nothing to add (😏), but instead I'd like an explanation from the moderator for the removal of my messages.


----------



## Deeptek

Take the drama to a PM..


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Stephen. said:


> Hey Alex, I definitely have the manual, gotta get it from storage though, I think I have the Rev-A one too, besides the regular old Magnum one. Once I get it, I'll scan it into .pdf format, either send it to you or post it, unless Biggu beats me to the punch.


Thanks. I was able to retrieve a pdf from facebook.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Biggu said:


> If you cant find it let me know, I probably have mine somewhere I can scan and email it to you.


Thanks. I was able to download it from facebook. Was going to ship my case with the manual but the sell didn't go through sadly lol.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

I'm selling a Caselabs Sma8 480 top in Gunmetal if anybody is interested.


----------



## Rainstar

ill take it if available can powdercoat it black or white later since i dont currently own a gunmetal case. the top should fit my STH-10's


----------



## jsutter71

Shawnb99 said:


> What case are you looking for? there are a few different options. Be prepared to pay through the ass for it.


Very true. Noctua fans which cost between $22-$32 a piece at the time of purchase. I have dozens of others which I’ll likely never use. Don’t get me started on the cost of fittings. It‘s a lot cheaper if you know how to bend tubing but some things like the compression fittings are unavoidable. And all this was bought before everything shot up in cost. And if you have lots of fans don’t forget the Aquaero and extra fan controllers. The 4th pic are my cable making items because it’s a hell of a lot cheaper to make your own custom cables. The 5th pic is my tube bending station. And the last pics were the fruits of my labor.


----------



## jsutter71

The good old days witch my at the time brand new STH10.


----------



## Stephen.

Very nice

It's rare to see the vented rear door option, I can maybe count on one hand the amount times I've seen it in SMA8/STH10 builds. Probably rarer would be the 85mm top which was an option, but folks either went with the 39mm or 120mm. 85mm I think would be the sweet spot for a snug up top fat rad push pull set-up, with the push fans mounted underneath chamber side. Figure HWLs GTX 54mm + Noctua Industrial 25mm thickness 79-80mm fit with 5mm to spare. 

I love my Noctua Industrials (2000), only fans I'll ever use, and worth every penny. I usually have all 25 running between 800-1100 rpm, nice quiet hum too them. I'll only turn them up to 80-90% on OC runs, and tbh they are not as bad as hearing a PS4 Pro trying to play Warzone, which I'm surprised didn't melt my console Lol. One of many games that can spool a PS4 fan to what it sounds like 4000+rpms.


----------



## USNcole

@Stephen. i was just telling someone that I wanted one of those doors. Simply because that’s one of the few options I don’t have lol. No idea what you’d use it for though. That door makes sense in a double wide magnum since you can install radiators in the back but there isn’t much space in a single wide magnum back there.


----------



## Stephen.

USNcole said:


> @Stephen. i was just telling someone that I wanted one of those doors. Simply because that’s one of the few options I don’t have lol. No idea what you’d use it for though. That door makes sense in a double wide magnum since you can install radiators in the back but there isn’t much space in a single wide magnum back there.


Yea it makes sense on a TH10/THW10 build since you can mount the rads in the rear chamber. Single wide it's more or less an aesthetic, or maybe just to vent any heat built up if you had the back stacked with HDD/SSD's.

I saw a case on eBay, over a year an a half ago, SMA8 with almost every option including that vented rear door for like $900. The guy was scared to ship it flat packed from Canada (understandable), with local pickup only. Someone got a very very good deal on that case, I think it was a two tone Gunmetal/Black case as well.

EDIT: Yep much more sense on a TH10, besides the rear rad support, you can mount your drives in the front fan stack, plus the PSU gets some better air flow as well. Definitely would consider one, if I were to build in a bigger case, but the SMA8 is more than enough case, while still being manageable.


----------



## USNcole

@Stephen. Ah yeah I didn’t think of that. I did see that case. It also came with a lot of WC parts if I recall. Super good deal.


----------



## jsutter71

Keeping temps low with a total of 37 Noctua fans running at about 50% and under 30db. I had my 6950X CPU constantly overclocked at 43% and broke a lot of records on 3DMark. The only guy who constantly beat my system come to find out was located in Vietnam and used liquid nitro for cooling. Here are a few of my scores. Keep in mind that this was over 4 years ago and I was running Dual Titan Xp's in SLI. MY scores are competitive even with today's RTX 3090's.


----------



## superguest

I've got a few extra SMA8-A rad/fan side mounts made. Send me a PM if you need a set.

Only one of the following sets is an original. Can you spot which one?






















































Among the different 560mm side mounts the SMA8-A side mount is the most versatile,
compatible and practical. This mount can be used on all Single-Wide Magnum series cases in a similar fashion as you'd on an SMA8-A by using the included ultra thin #6-32 nuts (See photos for details).


----------



## jsutter71

I am still amazed I was able to find this last year on ebay for $650 I added the luminous panel and replaced the door with tempered glass from these people.

One day glass


----------



## nawk

jsutter71 said:


> I am still amazed I was able to find this last year on ebay for $650 I added the luminous panel and replaced the door with tempered glass from these people.
> 
> One day glass
> 
> View attachment 2518978
> 
> View attachment 2518979
> View attachment 2518980
> 
> View attachment 2518981


I thought you were downsizing when you told me that you moved to an Alienware laptop. Stop teasing us. 😅


----------



## jsutter71

superguest said:


> I've got a few extra SMA8-A rad/fan side mounts made. Send me a PM if you need a set.
> 
> Only one of the following sets is an original. Can you spot which one?
> View attachment 2518798
> 
> View attachment 2518799
> View attachment 2518800
> View attachment 2518801
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518803
> 
> View attachment 2518804
> 
> View attachment 2518805
> 
> Among the different 560mm side mounts the SMA8-A side mount is the most versatile,
> compatible and practical. This mount can be used on all Single-Wide Magnum series cases in a similar fashion as you'd on an SMA8-A by using the included ultra thin #6-32 nuts (See photos for details).


Before I answer your question I would like to compliment you on your craftmanship. But the one in the front is the original.


----------



## jsutter71

nawk said:


> I thought you were downsizing when you told me that you moved to an Alienware laptop. Stop teasing us. 😅


Not at all. That SMA8 and my STH10 are the only Case labs cases I own. I am in the process of major home renovations which has taken a large bite out of my savings. And it's not like I get pay raises or bonuses because I'm retired so I live on a fixed income. I know that sounds sketchy since I just dropped $3200 on a new laptop but consider the cost I put into my previous system which was in the neighborhood of $25,000. And that was before everything doubled in price. Once I get out from under the money pit I live in which has had 5 insurance claims in the last 3 years for water damage, and I am sitting comfortably in my new custom designed house in about 3 years then I will have more then enough time to focus on want's more then needs. I'm getting the Hell out of burbs of San Antonio so I can relocate to the nice quiet country. I've been retired since 2013 so I want to start living like I am.


----------



## superguest

jsutter71 said:


> Before I answer your question I would like to compliment you on your craftmanship. But the one in the front is the original.


Thanks. Nope, it's not the one in the front; and thanks again!


----------



## alexstreetwolf

jsutter71 said:


> I am still amazed I was able to find this last year on ebay for $650 I added the luminous panel and replaced the door with tempered glass from these people.
> 
> How much did it cost to get a tempered glass? I want to add one to my sth10.
> One day glass
> 
> View attachment 2518978
> 
> View attachment 2518979
> View attachment 2518980
> 
> View attachment 2518981





jsutter71 said:


> I am still amazed I was able to find this last year on ebay for $650 I added the luminous panel and replaced the door with tempered glass from these people.
> 
> One day glass
> 
> View attachment 2518978
> 
> View attachment 2518979
> View attachment 2518980
> 
> View attachment 2518981


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone looking for a SMH10?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CanadianHardwareSwap/comments/oz5p1k


----------



## Rainstar

ill take it for $1000 shipped USD, but thats my max offer


----------



## Biggu

Rainstar said:


> ill take it for $1000 shipped USD, but thats my max offer


Looks like you wont be getting it then lol.


----------



## Shawnb99

Reddit really was the wrong place to post it I think. Too many idiots who don't know *** they are talking about. Can't help but laugh at the idiot thinking anything can compare to a Caselabs case


----------



## nawk

@Shawnb99
In the year 2021, he might be better off not knowing then to go down that rabbit hole this late. lol


----------



## jsutter71

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone looking for a SMH10?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CanadianHardwareSwap/comments/oz5p1k


Even ebay would have been better.


----------



## StickyIkki

I believe that listing has been deleted.


----------



## M-oll

Does anybody know the full CaseLabs nomenclature? Like the number in the case name refers to the number of slots on the motherboard tray, so a SM5 would have 5 PCI-E slots and a SM8 would have 8 PCI-E slots. But what did the SM stand for? What did the SMA in SMA8 stand for? The St in ST10 etc?


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> Does anybody know the full CaseLabs nomenclature? Like the number in the case name refers to the number of slots on the motherboard tray, so a SM5 would have 5 PCI-E slots and a SM8 would have 8 PCI-E slots. But what did the SM stand for? What did the SMA in SMA8 stand for? The St in ST10 etc?


I don't know it all, but I am pretty sure "S" stands for single wide case and "X" is for extra large. "M" for Merlin?

Though I have no real clue, I have an s8s and it's dual.


----------



## Rainstar

S-Single except for S8 which is a double wide
M-Merlin features single and double wides
T-Tall
H- HPTX support
X-X large Tripple wide 
B- Bullet (does the BH series support HPTX) ? not sure what the H in BH is for
Numbers have to do with their PCIE slots

there may be some strange exceptions but thats from what I understand


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> I don't know it all, but I am pretty sure "S" stands for single wide case and "X" is for extra large. "M" for Merlin?
> 
> Though I have no real clue, I have an s8s and it's dual.


M for Merlin doesn't really fit with the SMA8. The others are probably right. T stands for Tall and H stands for either HPTX support or Horizontal motherboard (when it comes to Bullet series). 



Rainstar said:


> S-Single except for S8 which is a double wide
> M-Merlin features single and double wides
> T-Tall
> H- HPTX support
> X-X large Tripple wide
> B- Bullet (does the BH series support HPTX) ? not sure what the H in BH is for
> Numbers have to do with their PCIE slots
> 
> there may be some strange exceptions but thats from what I understand


H when it comes to the Bullet series stands for horizontal placement of the motherboard. BH8 would be like "Bullet Horizontal motherboard 8 PCI-E slots".

M for merlin would mean that SMA8 would be "Single wide Merlin something 8 PCI-E slots" but the SMA8 is a Magnum?


----------



## Rainstar

thanks you corrected some things, M i think is both magnum and merlin, the merlins are single and magnum are dual wide. 









CaseLabs Merlin Preview - ExtremeRigs.net


First off a big thanks to Jim for letting us play around with these cases pre-release. Sadly we didn’t have as much time as we’d have liked but we wanted to share with you the photos, videos and our opinions :thumb: Bear in mind that the SM5 and ST10 are prototypes and so the exact …




www.xtremerigs.net





Perhaps this old website might be more useful to clear up


----------



## Deeptek

Still trying to hunt down a black s3 pedestal.. if anyone has a lead I would be greatly appreciative. thanks


----------



## jaebear

Still looking for an S8S/S8 or maybe even an M8 if anyone has one (black, gunmetal)


----------



## Shawnb99

jaebear said:


> Still looking for an S8S/S8 or maybe even an M8 if anyone has one (black, gunmetal)


M8 case or pedestal?


----------



## jaebear

Shawnb99 said:


> M8 case or pedestal?


Case I suppose. Is the M8 pedestal also compatible with the S8/S?


----------



## Shawnb99

No would only be compatible with the M8


----------



## Shawnb99

Really hate when I find a case for a decent price only for the seller to refuse to ship it anywhere. Oh well their loss not mine.


----------



## Aenra

Tentative;

Looking to sell a Mercury S8, x2 pedestals for it (one flexbay and back fan slotted, other solid) and a large Caselabs carton crate full of accessories; from different, extra front and side panels and mounting brackets for -all- peripherals possible, to radiator panels for all sizes, to flexbays for all fan sizes, to multiple single and double flexbays, to multiple flexbay covers, extra screws, rubber, insulating stuff, mounting studs, horizontal racks, feet and castors, list goes on.
Each and every accessory Caselabs ever produced for the S8, i have it, some in double. All in tip top condition, no scratches, no dents, no drilling. And add a full set of DEMCFlex filters, custom made so they can fit on the inside of the top, side and front panel, dust protection everywhere without the ugly look you'd get if had them externally mounted. Also a filter for the PSU should you ever not use the two pedestals.
Think literally any combination possible, no matter how extreme or irrational, the extra crate has it all for it.
On top, am giving: i) a custom made, CnCed conversion bracket, that you can screw on the main chassis bottom left fan exhaust side; and mount PCIe cards on it. Tailored for the S8, made by a professional machinist; ii) a custom made, heavy gauge aluminium plate with shock absorbers for your pumps (spaced out properly so both can extrude on top if you have tall ones), so you can attach said plate to the left bottom side if the right is unavailable (think SSI-EEB motherboard installed, blocks tall pumps below it; won't apply to you)

Is anyone interested? Am EU based, but would ship anywhere and denote any value you wish for customs, no matter how low.

And how much would you give for *all* the above, assuming for now it's all in tip top condition? (which it is)

I won't sell in pieces and i've got so many parts that taking a pic of everything is literally a couple of days work. Hence the tentative above.
Aka before i go into such trouble, i'd need to know if someone's seriously interested. Hypothetical for now, but assuming i'm not lying and you really want the above kind of a situation. Again, for now. You convince me you're serious, of course you'll see pics of it all, in advance.
Am lastly not a thief or an opportunist. I'd be selling it all in accordance with _original prices_, no "inflating" because rare parts and/or unobtainium, even though both apply.

If you're wondering why;


Spoiler



Wasn't planning on ever changing chassis, but we've since moved. New mancave, new space. And in the intervening years, i've also started getting serious with my music playing, instruments alone occupy double the space they used to.
Can't fit it all inside one room anymore, not well off enough to afford an even bigger house. Something needs to go, and a PC case goes first; guitars last.
Much as i hate to give this away, cost me a fortune and years to gather all this.



If interested, please quote this post and respond here initially, i no longer log in frequently so i might miss a PM.
And thank you for reading.

Edit: Attaching two hastily taken pics, merely so we may at least establish i own what am offering. As mentioned above, proper presentation when grounds are met:
(and please excuse the background, we just moved in)



















* edit, 05/09/21 *

Correction to the above and i'll do it here as this is more honest than editing the OP and pretending i never said it:

When i said everything, i meant in terms of function-oriented accessories, performance, equipment/gear combination, airflow, positioning of components, number or kind of PC components able to fit in, etc.
Inaccurate however, as in the literal sense, i do not have everything.

I lack acrylic panels, hated acrylic, hate it still, so never bought one. Bad insulation in noise, zero insulation magnetically, not me. I lack those.
And i only have the extended top. I lack the shorter, stock version one.
There. And apologies for the original phrasing, though i hope i was understood, or at least am excused for it.

** also added proper pics, see the Marketplace thread here: [WTS][Pics Added] Caselabs S8 + two pedestals + whole... **


----------



## nawk

Aenra said:


> Tentative;
> 
> Looking to sell a Mercury S8, x2 pedestals for it (one flexbay and PSU slotted, other solid) and a large Caselabs carton crate full of accessories; from different, extra front and side panels and mounting brackets for -all- peripherals possible, to radiator panels for all sizes, to flexbays for all fan sizes, to multiple single and double flexbays, to multiple flexbay covers, extra screws, rubber, insulating stuff, mounting studs, horizontal racks, feet and castors, list goes on.
> Each and every accessory Caselabs ever produced for the S8, i have it, some in double. All in tip top condition, no scratches, no dents, no drilling. And add a full set of DEMCFlex filters, custom made so they can fit on the inside of the top, side and front panel, dust protection everywhere without the ugly look you'd get if had them externally mounted. Also a filter for the PSU should you ever not use the two pedestals.
> Think literally any combination possible, no matter how extreme or irrational, the extra crate has it all for it.
> On top, am giving: i) a custom made, CnCed conversion bracket, that you can screw on the main chassis bottom left fan exhaust side; and mount PCIe cards on it. Tailored for the S8, made by a professional machinist; ii) a custom made, heavy gauge aluminium plate with shock absorbers for your pumps (spaced out properly so both can extrude on top if you have tall ones), so you can attach said plate to the left bottom side if the right is unavailable (think SSI-EEB motherboard installed, blocks tall pumps below it; won't apply to you)
> 
> Is anyone interested? Am EU based, but would ship anywhere and denote any value you wish for customs, no matter how low.
> 
> And how much would you give for *all* the above, assuming for now it's all in tip top condition? (which it is)
> 
> I won't sell in pieces and i've got so many parts that taking a pic of everything is literally a couple of days work. Hence the tentative above.
> Aka before i go into such trouble, i'd need to know if someone's seriously interested. Hypothetical for now, but assuming i'm not lying and you really want the above kind of a situation. Again, for now. You convince me you're serious, of course you'll see pics of it all, in advance.
> Am lastly not a thief or an opportunist. I'd be selling it all in accordance with _original prices_, no "inflating" because rare parts and/or unobtainium, even though both apply.
> 
> If you're wondering why;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't planning on ever changing chassis, but we've since moved. New mancave, new space. And in the intervening years, i've also started getting serious with my music playing, instruments alone occupy double the space they used to.
> Can't fit it all inside one room anymore, not well off enough to afford an even bigger house. Something needs to go, and a PC case goes first; guitars last.
> Much as i hate to give this away, cost me a fortune and years to gather all this.
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, please quote this post and respond here initially, i no longer log in frequently so i might might miss a PM.
> And thank you for reading.


Check PM.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Aenra said:


> If interested, please quote this post and respond here initially, i no longer log in frequently so i might might miss a PM.
> And thank you for reading.


I sold a rad/fan mount to Aenra a ways back and was a really easy transaction, even shipping it to him overseas from the US. I will vouch for him likely having every combo imaginable as he was trying to find stuff piece by piece to complete that S8 in wanted ads. Sorry you have to part with it but priorities will always win out, GLWS!


----------



## Aenra

Appreciate it Myth; a lot 
As to the sale itself, yeah it sucks; all that time and money and what do you get in the end.. Never even did The Build(tm), did you know? Work.
But like you said, got no option unless i opt to put it in the living room or something. Riiiight next to the sofa.

Ask me how far she can throw things at me.

P.S. Updated post above with some crappy pics, just so we can cover the basics for now.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Aenra said:


> Appreciate it Myth; a lot
> As to the sale itself, yeah it sucks; all that time and money and what do you get in the end.. Never even did The Build(tm), did you know? Work.
> But like you said, got no option unless i opt to put it in the living room or something. Riiiight next to the sofa.
> 
> Ask me how far she can throw things at me.
> 
> P.S. Updated post above with some crappy pics, just so we can cover the basics for now.


I hear you, as a delivery driver the last 18 years the last 1.5 years have been insane (covid obviously main reason) and my free time has been drastically cut as well. Now the real question is what's sitting on top of the shelf above the S8? One of the S8's cousins? 😁


----------



## Aenra

MythTFLfan29 said:


> Now the real question is what's sitting on top of the shelf above the S8?


That my friend is the world's best ever produced shock and vibration transmitter. Not absorber, transmitter; away from the source.
Sadly, the factory that made these (on behalf of a certain EU company) was in that Japanese city that faced the nuclear reactor accident? During the earthquake? Cannot recall the name. Anyway, factory went out, stayed out. So no more of these, proprietary Wapanese tech. They cost a fortune back then, are unicorns now.
My HiFi equipment rests on it (DAC, amp, etc).

No, not an "audiophile". I don't do "esoteric flow of the upper mids". But i do like to listen to music a lot.
Shocking huh, talking about guitars two posts prior.. i know ^^


----------



## MythTFLfan29

That's awesome, I honestly thought it looked like a extra large window panel for say an S3 with different machined feet. That's too bad that the factory was a victim to that meltdown, ***ushima-something or other was it I think, like maybe 10 years ago? Anyways enough of my off-topic conversation, I wish you the best in your sale and future music endeavors my friend, I know someone will be getting an awesome case!

Edit: Wasn't swearing above, it just happens to be the city name starts with f, u, k so it must've been flagged.


----------



## Aenra

To those interested, tentatively or otherwise, have now (finally, i know) added some pics so you can have a good idea of what's what: [WTS][Pics Added] Caselabs S8 + two pedestals + whole...

(and apologies for the disgraceful bumping, but some of you have PMed with interest, just wanted you to know you can now have a proper visual. Will shut up now)


----------



## Avacado

Aenra said:


> To those interested, tentatively or otherwise, have now (finally, i know) added some pics so you can have a good idea of what's what: [WTS][Pics Added] Caselabs S8 + two pedestals + whole...
> 
> (and apologies for the disgraceful bumping, but some of you have PMed with interest, just wanted you to know you can now have a proper visual. Will shut up now)


See my post on your FS thread. GL with the sale !


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Aenra said:


> To those interested, tentatively or otherwise, have now (finally, i know) added some pics so you can have a good idea of what's what: [WTS][Pics Added] Caselabs S8 + two pedestals + whole...
> 
> (and apologies for the disgraceful bumping, but some of you have PMed with interest, just wanted you to know you can now have a proper visual. Will shut up now)



Hnnnng. I’m so monumentally tempted, but already have an S8 and a surprisingly large amount of accessories myself. If all else fails, would you be willing to sell pedestals individually? I know this is a long shot, but figure it is worth asking.


----------



## Aenra

Aenra said:


> Sold as the lot of it, kindly refrain from enquiring about individual pieces.


----------



## Aenra

Sold.

Thank you everyone for your patience in this; and my apologies for intruding once more.


----------



## Avacado

Aenra said:


> Sold.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience in this; and my apologies for intruding once more.


No worries. Now tell me who you sold it to, so I can buy one of the pedestals.


----------



## WebsterRKL

I only have a full Mercury S8 test bench in gunmetal gray with wheels and a ba-zillion add-on 120mm fan and solid base parts with Mercury accessory rails all gunmetal gray.

I guess I'll sell them. 🙂


----------



## WebsterRKL

CaseLabs accessory mounts ready to sell.

Sorry, I only have gunmetal finish, flat solid, flat 120mm open, and offset 120mm open.


----------



## WebsterRKL

Moving Sale, it all has to go.


----------



## M-oll

Sorry for the meme but I'm glad to announce that we're one step closer to getting CaseLabs back. Yesterday (Thursday, September 9th) a judge at United States Bankruptcy Court approved the sale of CaseLabs' IP. The IP includes CaseLabs' trademark, designs, website, social media accounts, all graphics created for CaseLabs etc.

*Edit to clarify that the buyer is no other than me. *


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> View attachment 2524365
> 
> 
> Sorry for the meme but I'm glad to announce that we're one step closer to getting CaseLabs back. Yesterday (Thursday, September 9th) a judge at United States Bankruptcy Court approved the sale of CaseLabs' IP. The IP includes CaseLabs' trademark, designs, website, social media accounts, all graphics created for CaseLabs etc.


That can mean many things or can mean absolutely nothing.

One of those *many things could be ThermalTake or Lian Li buying up the designs/patents for them to incorporate into their cases. If that's the case, it could mean different things to different ppl.


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> View attachment 2524365
> 
> 
> Sorry for the meme but I'm glad to announce that we're one step closer to getting CaseLabs back. Yesterday (Thursday, September 9th) a judge at United States Bankruptcy Court approved the sale of CaseLabs' IP. The IP includes CaseLabs' trademark, designs, website, social media accounts, all graphics created for CaseLabs etc.






There is a discussion on PC case business models in this video that is very much relevant to our discussion of whether we'll see CaseLabs ever "come back".


----------



## M-oll

StickyIkki said:


> That can mean many things or can mean absolutely nothing.
> 
> One of those *many things could be ThermalTake or Lian Li buying up the designs/patents for them to incorporate into their cases. If that's the case, it could mean different things to different ppl.


The buyer is me. I've edited my first post to clarify that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> The buyer is me. I've edited my first post to clarify that. Sorry for the confusion.


Well then I hope you take a page out of XForma and CaseLabs' books.


----------



## Shawnb99

StickyIkki said:


> That can mean many things or can mean absolutely nothing.
> 
> One of those *many things could be ThermalTake or Lian Li buying up the designs/patents for them to incorporate into their cases. If that's the case, it could mean different things to different ppl.


When can I expect a TX10 horizontal that Caselabs promised but never made? 

Congrats on buying it.


----------



## nawk

Shawnb99 said:


> When can I expect a TX10 horizontal that Caselabs promised but never made?
> 
> Congrats on buying it.


Shawn, you have a particular penchant for huge cases.


----------



## nawk

How about, when can I expect an SMA8-X that Caselabs promised but never put into production?


----------



## M-oll

StickyIkki said:


> Well then, I hope you take a page out of XForma and CaseLabs' books.


My intention is to keep as much as possible of the old and known CaseLabs the same. I won't change the identity of CaseLabs in any way but hopefully I can expand on it in due time. 

Just to be clear, what does "taking a page out of XForma and CaseLabs' books" mean to you? 



Shawnb99 said:


> When can I expect a TX10 horizontal that Caselabs promised but never made?
> 
> Congrats on buying it.


It will be released at the same time as Gemini. 

No, but seriously, I've read all posts CaseLabs: What would you like to see? at least two or three times now. We're at... I think it is 275 suggested changes/things people would like to see being added in almost 20 categories (general, paint, new cases, individual cases etc). Horizontal TX10 and TX10 with horizontal motherboard tray is noted as something people wanted and I'll see what I can do about that in due time. 

Thanks, we're still a long way from starting to sell cases again but we'll get there eventually.


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> Just to be clear, what does "taking a page out of XForma and CaseLabs' books" mean to you?


What I said was in reference to different business models adopted by PC case makers.
Worth watching:





When do you expect to put cases into production?


----------



## M-oll

nawk said:


> How about, when can I expect an SMA8-X that Caselabs promised but never put into production?


See standard answer about it being released at the same time as Gemini or a horizontal TX10.  

*If* the design for the SMA-X is included in the sold designs it will be made avaliable for purchase. I can't say when because it is still a lot of stuff to do before we can start manufacturing cases again.


----------



## M-oll

StickyIkki said:


> What I said was in reference to the PC case maker's business models.
> Worth watching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you expect to put cases into production?


I actually watched the video a couple of weeks ago on a slow day at work. Might need to re-watch it again. 

I don't have a timeline for that yet. First the sale needs to be finalized and that should happen relatively soon (the coming weeks). After that I need to export the designs from FabriWin to a .dxf format or something similar (not even sure if that is possible). The designs will bein a flat, unfolded, state and I need to work with my manufacturers to make the flat, unfolded, parts not so flat and not so unfolded anymore. 

I wish I could give you a more precise answer than a vague promise that I'm putting all my efforts into bringing back the cases as soon as possible but that's all I can give all of you right now. I don't want to give a date and then disappoint all of you but I'll promise that I'll keep you all updated on any progress from now on.


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> I actually watched the video a couple of weeks ago on a slow day at work. Might need to re-watch it again.
> 
> I don't have a timeline for that yet. First the sale needs to be finalized and that should happen relatively soon (the coming weeks). After that I need to export the designs from FabriWin to a .dxf format or something similar (not even sure if that is possible). The designs will bein a flat, unfolded, state and I need to work with my manufacturers to make the flat, unfolded, parts not so flat and not so unfolded anymore.
> 
> I wish I could give you a more precise answer than a vague promise that I'm putting all my efforts into bringing back the cases as soon as possible but that's all I can give all of you right now. I don't want to give a date and then disappoint all of you but I'll promise that I'll keep you all updated on any progress from now on.


Wow... I want to hear the back story after the deal gets finalized, if and when that happens. I don't know about your financial backings , but I can imagine major PC case makers bidding on this.
Best of luck to you brother!


----------



## M-oll

StickyIkki said:


> Wow... I want to hear the back story after the deal gets finalized, if and when that happens. I don't know about your financial backings , but I can imagine major PC case makers bidding on this.
> Best of luck to you brother!


It's a very undramatic story: I contacted Jim Keating back in Augusti 2018 as soon as I heard about the bankruptcy and offered to either purchase the IP or do some kind of licensing deal. It took almost a year (I think it was in June or July 2019) before CaseLabs' assets, excluding the IP, were sold at what's basically a slow paced auction. After that it took about 9-10 months to figure out if they could sell the IP and what the IP contained. We're now in March 2020 (I think) when we knew that the IP could be sold and I had to make an offer. I got some financial statements to look over but that didn't tell me much. Another 9-12 months passes because of covid-19 making things take time and we're now in early 2021 when my bid got accepted. Another 3-5 months passes and I transfer the deposit to the trustee, get a court date for the "hearing" (or whatever it was called) and that was yesterday. 

Sorry to say but there were no other bidders than me. There were one or two interested in buying the IP along side me but they dropped out along the way and I don't know why.


----------



## Aenra

M-oll said:


> I don't know why.


I do.

Overly expensive.
Many of the actual -note that-_ actual_ (not aesthetical) benefits their cases had, other, much cheaper manufacturers now offer as standard fare in their own cases; nothing novel or exclusive anymore, crowd moved along to said much cheaper manufacturers.
Trends shifted. From the large and bulky, we went to the smallest possible, as few litres as we can get away with. Which is also cheaper as it's also well covered by mass producing manufacturers.
Ever declining clientele; as a major economist once said, you have a fixed, limited addressable market, two things can happen; i) you keep lowering the prices/increasing the added value so as to keep them buying, ii) you close shop.
Not surprised no one dipped in frankly.

You want my honest advice (and i do wish you every success in this endeavour, by no means a certainty), start with the Bullet lineup. That's where it's at now, tiny. And pretty, they want RGB and acrylic my poor children.
And within the Bullet lineup, fix the one glaring error, the top panel. I know why it was made so (for non machinists, let's just say expenses), but it killed their usage factor compared to what they could have been.
You sort that out and offer them back as Bullet 2.0 or something .. could be a good start. Definitely the safest one.
Don't start big. Thirteen people tell you loud and clear in here they want a TX10 horizontal monster, maybe 4 of them actually buy it. A lot of money.
Where does that leave you?

Just me. Again, best of luck to you regardless.
(no personal agenda if i may state the obvious)


----------



## Shawnb99

Aenra said:


> start with the Bullet lineup. That's where it's at now, tiny. And pretty, they want RGB and acrylic my poor children.
> And within the Bullet lineup, fix the one glaring error, the top panel. I know why it was made so (for non machinists, let's just say expenses), but it killed their usage factor compared to what they could have been.



If the bullet lineup is where it’s at then the resale market for them would be booming but they aren’t.
The most in demand cases are the Merlin line.
I’m just going to ignore the RGB nonsense. Be like Optimus and avoid it like the plague 

Actually the best suggestion is to not even start with making full cases but focus on spare and replacement parts for the existing lineup. That should be easier to start with and I’m sure a fair amount would be sold fairly quickly.


----------



## Aenra

You should indeed ignore it if it bothers you reading it; without even specifying so in fact.

As to the resale market for Bullets, how can you be so sure? Let me provide two equally plausible alternatives;

Not many sold, was near the end, so what resale factor.. /crickets
Maybe those sold, being trendy and what's hip today, were items of such satisfaction to their owners that the vast majority of them has had no inclination to sell them.
I based my opinion on what sells well for all the major manufacturers.

As to spare parts/accessories, that isn't as easy as it sounds.
Depends on what machines M-OLL has, aka on how fast and cheap he can make them; because at some point, small parts won't make you a profit unless you sell them in loads.
You'll have a big spike the first few days on, everyone rushing to buy this or that part they never managed to, sure; after that however, again my opinion, not a very feasible route.

Sad fact is, you need them buying.
If you allow them to get away with it, buy some spare parts and keep their existing cases, who says you're to make a profit? 

Regardless, i will once again stop by saying i sincerely wish him/her/it* (new trends!) the best of luck.
* once upon a time, being called an inanimate object was an insult.. it is now a preference. O tempora.


----------



## Biggu

M-oll said:


> Sorry for the meme but I'm glad to announce that we're one step closer to getting CaseLabs back. Yesterday (Thursday, September 9th) a judge at United States Bankruptcy Court approved the sale of CaseLabs' IP. The IP includes CaseLabs' trademark, designs, website, social media accounts, all graphics created for CaseLabs etc.
> 
> *Edit to clarify that the buyer is no other than me. *



Congrats! I look forward to being able to buy parts to convert my SMA8 into a SMA8-A or


----------



## Avacado

Well, I guess I'll be selling my TH10 and s8s while they are still rare collectors items.


----------



## Biggu

Avacado said:


> Well, I guess I'll be selling my TH10 and s8s while they are still rare collectors items.


I thought the same thing but tbh I feel like they will still keep the value for the most part. The type of person that gets a caselabs case would also be the type that would want the original hotness vs the new hotness. IMO of course.


----------



## Rainstar

Reviving one of my M10 caselabs build, transplanting this lian li build into the M10


















































































5950x, X570 Dark Hero, 64GB gskill 3600mhz ram, Samsung 980 pro Nvme 2tb, 2x 3090 FE, so far mostly black with silver highlights.
added a second 3090 to this build using Bitspower. cpu block, gpu blocks and fittings are all bitspower, Pump, res and drain are EK, single loop this time.
Will decide on which color liquid to use, Would be cool if i could Chrome plated Copper pipe bend but i have zero experience with it so ill stick with PETG, Might sand down the PETG and see if i want to go for a Frosted translucent/clear liquid glow look

Yes this will be my 4th 3090 since the last STH-10 build is also dual 3090.

Will go into a different route, will still use the Lian Li SL unifans for simple cablemanagement my last STH-10 build had 28 fans in a top pedestal.
Previous cabling Nightmare.....


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Looking good Rainstar! Imo, I still think Caselabs cases will carry a higher price tag for a while since M-oil stated it's going to be some time before he gets things produced/shipped out and resale stock is very limited. M-oil I wish you the best in your journey to bring back cases/parts over time and will watch with high interest! The only Caselabs case I ever bought new from them was my BH4 which honestly was due to cost since it was perfect size for me being M-atx (never had more than a single GPU system but liked room for add-in cards) and somewhat cheap with the 20% off sale they had about 6 months before closing. I bought a few Mercury cases after it was announced they would be closing shop (obviously eating the cost of higher prices) in case I ever wanted to build in one of their unique cases which I since have with my S3 wc build. I still think cost will be the most prohibitive obstacle especially with todays competitive under $200 mid/full towers, but as the resale market has shown, people are willing to pay the price if the right color/configuration is available. I won't ever own one of the huge ATX cases but I enjoy the hobby and watching people build in them through pics/build logs. Hopefully M-oil will find success and have Caselabs history continue to have/inspire new builds well into the future with new found accessiibility.


----------



## WebsterRKL

M-oll said:


> The buyer is me. I've edited my first post to clarify that. Sorry for the confusion.


Whoa you dawg! That's fantastic news, I need and want a newly designed CaseLabs test bench. 😀

Make it happen! Woohoo!

Congratulations M-oll! 😀


























My newest test bench is just ok. Not as nice as a CaseLabs. 😀


----------



## Barefooter

Would love to see CaseLabs make a comeback!

Best of luck!


----------



## WebsterRKL

Barefooter said:


> Would love to see CaseLabs make a comeback!
> 
> Best of luck!


Me too man, I would LOVE to see CaseLabs back in action. I know Jim had some amazing designs on the table ready to produce and they didn't make it. 

Bringing back some of the current designs is a tall order in itself, wonder how long before (or if) we'll see some new cases, and wonder if Jim will get back involved on some level, that would be so amazing he's such a great designer - wishful thinking. 😀


----------



## Apotropaic

I have a bullet BH2 and I recently installed a new sfx-l psu. Tonight it got quite hot and I'm a little concerned. I'm worried the vent for the PSU fan is undersized and is incapable of keeping the psu within operating conditions. 

Is this a known issue?


----------



## USNcole

Apotropaic said:


> I have a bullet BH2 and I recently installed a new sfx-l psu. Tonight it got quite hot and I'm a little concerned. I'm worried the vent for the PSU fan is undersized and is incapable of keeping the psu within operating conditions.
> 
> Is this a known issue?


What PSU are you using? Did you make sure to point the fan down so it pulls in air from the bottom and vents it out the back?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody have a spare of the sma8A resovoir mounting plate that would want to sell? Preferably black but any color is fine.


----------



## Apotropaic

USNcole said:


> What PSU are you using? Did you make sure to point the fan down so it pulls in air from the bottom and vents it out the back?


Seasonic Focus Gold SGX-650. It's properly installed. I also have the 60mm fan installed to attempt to increase airflow. 

It doesn't appear to be getting as hot recently, so I am less concerned than I was previously.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Jim was teasing us for years with the new Gemini design. Hype for it was overwhelming. If that's part of the sale and you do get it to production. Oh man, I can't wait.


----------



## Deeptek

Very exciting! Maybe I can finally get the S3 pedestal.
Will these still be made in the USA?


----------



## M-oll

Biggu said:


> Congrats! I look forward to being able to buy parts to convert my SMA8 into a SMA8-A or


If I remember correctly, Jim said that a straight up conversion kit wouldn't be avaliable for converting a SMA8 to a SMA8-A and that buying individual pieces were to costly so it was just better to buy a new SMA8-A. I'll try to find the quote but it should be in the announcement thread or the SMA8-A.

But I'll see what I can do about a conversion kit. No promises made. 



WebsterRKL said:


> Whoa you dawg! That's fantastic news, I need and want a newly designed CaseLabs test bench. 😀
> 
> Make it happen! Woohoo!
> 
> Congratulations M-oll! 😀


Thank you! I hope this will be a succesful endeavor. I'll see what I can do in regards of a new CaseLabs testbench but no promises! 



Barefooter said:


> Would love to see CaseLabs make a comeback!
> 
> Best of luck!


I'll work hard to make it happen. Hopefully I can give you all an update soon.



WebsterRKL said:


> Me too man, I would LOVE to see CaseLabs back in action. I know Jim had some amazing designs on the table ready to produce and they didn't make it.
> 
> Bringing back some of the current designs is a tall order in itself, wonder how long before (or if) we'll see some new cases, and wonder if Jim will get back involved on some level, that would be so amazing he's such a great designer - wishful thinking. 😀


There was talk of Gemini for a long long time and I would love to see it come to life. Don't know if those drawings are included in the sale or not (or if they even exist). 

I haven't talked to Jim in over 2.5 years now I think. I honestly don't know what he's doing or if he has any plays on getting back involved in general. If he want to get back with CaseLabs on some level I'd love to hear from him. 



SuprUsrStan said:


> Jim was teasing us for years with the new Gemini design. Hype for it was overwhelming. If that's part of the sale and you do get it to production. Oh man, I can't wait.


Honestly I don't know if that is part of the sale or not but an educated guess is that it is only the production drawings (i.e. what they actually made and sold) and not stuff like Gemini.



Deeptek said:


> Very exciting! Maybe I can finally get the S3 pedestal.
> Will these still be made in the USA?


I don't know if there was any pedestals for the Mercury-line (like S3, S5, S8) but if there were, they are probably coming back and if there weren't I have now added it to my list of things you would like. 

No, they will be made in Sweden, at first by contracted manufacturers that live close to me so I can visit them and work close to them when needed. 

There might be some merit to set up a production in the US too to minimize shipping and tolls, but that is not something I'm looking at right now but a discussion I'd love to have some time in the future.


----------



## Biggu

M-oll said:


> If I remember correctly, Jim said that a straight up conversion kit wouldn't be avaliable for converting a SMA8 to a SMA8-A and that buying individual pieces were to costly so it was just better to buy a new SMA8-A. I'll try to find the quote but it should be in the announcement thread or the SMA8-A.
> 
> But I'll see what I can do about a conversion kit. No promises made.


No you are absolutely correct, I do remember that now that you say it.


----------



## Starman57

M-oll

Congratulations on obtaining the CaseLabs IP. My old account on OCN has been locked out and I have lost all my correspondence both here and via my old email account. I needed to get away from all of it, so I dropped out for a few years and got on with my life.

I guess I’m so new here that OCN won’t allow me to PM you, so I’m reaching out publicly.

If there is any assistance I can offer you, I’d be happy to, to the extent that I can. I can also help fill in some history if that would be helpful. You can PM me here if you want.

Congratulations again. I wish you every success with it.

Jim


----------



## Avacado

Witnessing this come back to life in real time is fantastic.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I think the biggest immediate market would be to start manufacturing accessories for the previous case lines. That has been the market most Caselabs owners have been salivating for. Especially since Caselabs stuff was so readily moddable, having spares is a big deal.

The biggest issue is parts availability IMO. Us owners have the $$$, but there is no supply.


----------



## Deeptek

M-oll said:


> If I remember correctly, Jim said that a straight up conversion kit wouldn't be avaliable for converting a SMA8 to a SMA8-A and that buying individual pieces were to costly so it was just better to buy a new SMA8-A. I'll try to find the quote but it should be in the announcement thread or the SMA8-A.
> 
> But I'll see what I can do about a conversion kit. No promises made.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope this will be a succesful endeavor. I'll see what I can do in regards of a new CaseLabs testbench but no promises!
> 
> 
> I'll work hard to make it happen. Hopefully I can give you all an update soon.
> 
> 
> There was talk of Gemini for a long long time and I would love to see it come to life. Don't know if those drawings are included in the sale or not (or if they even exist).
> 
> I haven't talked to Jim in over 2.5 years now I think. I honestly don't know what he's doing or if he has any plays on getting back involved in general. If he want to get back with CaseLabs on some level I'd love to hear from him.
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know if that is part of the sale or not but an educated guess is that it is only the production drawings (i.e. what they actually made and sold) and not stuff like Gemini.
> 
> 
> I don't know if there was any pedestals for the Mercury-line (like S3, S5, S8) but if there were, they are probably coming back and if there weren't I have now added it to my list of things you would like.
> 
> No, they will be made in Sweden, at first by contracted manufacturers that live close to me so I can visit them and work close to them when needed.
> 
> There might be some merit to set up a production in the US too to minimize shipping and tolls, but that is not something I'm looking at right now but a discussion I'd love to have some time in the future.


There were pedestals for everything in the Mercury line IIRC.


----------



## AllGamer

Wow! wonderful news.

I'm so glad CaseLab is being resurrected.

Best of luck.

Looking forward to pick up new cases and accessories for existing ones.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

M-oll said:


> If I remember correctly, Jim said that a straight up conversion kit wouldn't be avaliable for converting a SMA8 to a SMA8-A and that buying individual pieces were to costly so it was just better to buy a new SMA8-A. I'll try to find the quote but it should be in the announcement thread or the SMA8-A.
> 
> But I'll see what I can do about a conversion kit. No promises made.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope this will be a succesful endeavor. I'll see what I can do in regards of a new CaseLabs testbench but no promises!
> 
> 
> I'll work hard to make it happen. Hopefully I can give you all an update soon.
> 
> 
> There was talk of Gemini for a long long time and I would love to see it come to life. Don't know if those drawings are included in the sale or not (or if they even exist).
> 
> I haven't talked to Jim in over 2.5 years now I think. I honestly don't know what he's doing or if he has any plays on getting back involved in general. If he want to get back with CaseLabs on some level I'd love to hear from him.
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know if that is part of the sale or not but an educated guess is that it is only the production drawings (i.e. what they actually made and sold) and not stuff like Gemini.
> 
> 
> I don't know if there was any pedestals for the Mercury-line (like S3, S5, S8) but if there were, they are probably coming back and if there weren't I have now added it to my list of things you would like.
> 
> No, they will be made in Sweden, at first by contracted manufacturers that live close to me so I can visit them and work close to them when needed.
> 
> There might be some merit to set up a production in the US too to minimize shipping and tolls, but that is not something I'm looking at right now but a discussion I'd love to have some time in the future.


Good luck with the resurrection of caselabs. I would like two buy a few items for my sth10 when available.


----------



## Stephen.

Haven't been on here in close to month, this is some great news, almost had to pinch myself to see if I was sleeping still. SMA8-X would be fantastic, I would probably just expand my SMA8-A, and have a bunch of spare parts to be able to build, and mod freely with no guilt.


----------



## WebsterRKL

"We can rebuild you, we have the technology" 🤣

View attachment 2525366


----------



## jsutter71

There are few things I'd like to see more then Caselabs part deux but the same reason that I just went out and spent nearly 4K on an Alienware laptop still applies. The facts are that the PC industry is in the toilet and when Nvidia says that shortages will become worse next year and all the rest of the components are skyrocketing in cost it just means that I'm less inclined to finish restoring my STH10 and get back into the game. Especially when my Alienware X17 laptop that has a core i9 11980HK and RTX3080 is nearly as fast as my previous system with a 6950X and dual Titan Xp's in SLI. Nvidia all but killed SLI anyways. And my laptop which cost an eye raising $3900 is still a lot less then my Caselabs build which was just north of $15,000. I do love building systems and it's a great hobby but in the many years I've been building systems the facts are that the manufacturers and retailers took a big steaming dump on the hobbyists. I can't even buy a PS5 for my son or use my $150 Dell rewards points because their inventory on almost everything is sold out. It's like trying to buy toilet paper the day before everything shut down because of the you know who flu. Metaphorically speaking. Below is my STH10 in pieces and mostly stripped to bare metal. I wished I hadn't sold the components I use to have inside at about half what I paid for it in 2019 because those same components are worth more now then before when I bought them new.


----------



## Shawnb99

Anyone got any solid flex bay covers in black they be willing to part with? Looking for two


----------



## Section31

Great news, glad to see caselabs coming back. Gemini was highly desired by the community


----------



## djwarreng

M-oll said:


> View attachment 2524365
> 
> 
> Sorry for the meme but I'm glad to announce that we're one step closer to getting CaseLabs back. Yesterday (Thursday, September 9th) a judge at United States Bankruptcy Court approved the sale of CaseLabs' IP. The IP includes CaseLabs' trademark, designs, website, social media accounts, all graphics created for CaseLabs etc.
> 
> *Edit to clarify that the buyer is no other than me. *


Fortunately,
The Caselabs community is still alive and well and our enthusiasm has not diminished whatsoever.
Many new builds and rebuilds being posted on a weekly basis.
I am a current mod for the caselabs group on facebook.
Please add yourself soo you can share the good news.
If anyone else wants to add themselves, go for it. Please just answer the questions.








CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiasts | Facebook


CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiasts is a group dedicated to pure passion for performance PCs using our premium line of all aluminum modular chassis. This is a place for sharing ideas, mods,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## iamjanco

M-oll said:


> I don't have a timeline for that yet. First the sale needs to be finalized and that should happen relatively soon (the coming weeks). After that I need to export the designs from FabriWin to a .dxf format or something similar (not even sure if that is possible). The designs will be in a flat, unfolded, state and I need to work with my manufacturers to make the flat, unfolded, parts not so flat and not so unfolded anymore.


First off, congrats! Next, a question: do/will you have access to an instance of FabriWin? Are the files you'll be getting .prt files? I'm guessing you're aware that FabriWin is *legacy software* which hasn't been updated since 2016. Used to be owned by MetalSoft (I'm not sure that they're still in business), and its current owners look like Amada:



> Metalsoft, based in Irvine CA, was a Leader of the Fab Software Industry.
> 
> I would Avoid it now if I had Non-Amada Machines, as Metalsoft has been Bought by Amada to be Programming Solutions for Amada Brand Machines ONLY.
> 
> Support for other Brands of Machines Stopped, so look for a New Software Solution if you Program LVD Strippit Machines.


*Source.*


----------



## M-oll

Kinaesthetic said:


> I think the biggest immediate market would be to start manufacturing accessories for the previous case lines. That has been the market most Caselabs owners have been salivating for. Especially since Caselabs stuff was so readily moddable, having spares is a big deal.
> 
> The biggest issue is parts availability IMO. Us owners have the $$$, but there is no supply.


Plan is to start offering everything that I have a design for, be it accessories or complete cases, not just offering a limited selection of items. 



Deeptek said:


> There were pedestals for everything in the Mercury line IIRC.


Then, if there is a "blueprint" (design) of the pedestal it will be made avaliable for purchase. 


AllGamer said:


> Wow! wonderful news.
> 
> I'm so glad CaseLab is being resurrected.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Looking forward to pick up new cases and accessories for existing ones.


Thank you!



Stephen. said:


> Haven't been on here in close to month, this is some great news, almost had to pinch myself to see if I was sleeping still. SMA8-X would be fantastic, I would probably just expand my SMA8-A, and have a bunch of spare parts to be able to build, and mod freely with no guilt.


If therer is a design for the SMA8-X it will be made avaliable from the start, otherwise I'll see what I can do from existing designs etc. but I make not promise of when, or even if, it will be avaliable then.


Section31 said:


> Great news, glad to see caselabs coming back. Gemini was highly desired by the community


Yeah, Gemini was long awaited by the community yet very little information actually exist about it. I have some ideas myself after reading CaseLabs: What would you like to see? over and over and over again. We'll see what I can make of those wishes.


djwarreng said:


> Fortunately,
> The Caselabs community is still alive and well and our enthusiasm has not diminished whatsoever.
> Many new builds and rebuilds being posted on a weekly basis.
> I am a current mod for the caselabs group on facebook.
> Please add yourself soo you can share the good news.
> If anyone else wants to add themselves, go for it. Please just answer the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiasts | Facebook
> 
> 
> CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiasts is a group dedicated to pure passion for performance PCs using our premium line of all aluminum modular chassis. This is a place for sharing ideas, mods,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Cool! I don't have a Facebook account myself but I'll make sure to join once the purchase is finalized. 


iamjanco said:


> First off, congrats! Next, a question: do/will you have access to an instance of FabriWin? Are the files you'll be getting .prt files? I'm guessing you're aware that FabriWin is *legacy software* which hasn't been updated since 2016. Used to be owned by MetalSoft (I'm not sure that they're still in business), and its current owners look like Amada:


Thank you! 

It's true that FabriWin is a legacy software and used to be owned by MetalSoft but bought up Amada "some time ago". I tried to contact Amada US a bunch of times in 2020 and earlier this year to figure out if it was possible to actually export the embedded files or not but nobody actually answered me. A couple of weeks ago I contacted Amada UK and they actually answered and is willing to help me export the files if it is possible.

I actually have no idea what file extension the files are in since the trustee didn't want to show the contents of that specific folder (maybe they were thinking I was just trying to stall and/or getting some inside information then ditch the sale). First I asked for the a screenshot of the contents of the USB drive but just got a list of what was included in the sale, then I had to ask again and got the screenshot but when I tried to get a screenshot of the "CaseLabs design" folder I got told something along the line that they had provided me with what I asked for and that I had to give them an answer if I was buying the IP or not. So I just went out on a limb and at worst I have just bought a very expensive USB drive.


----------



## M-oll

Starman57 said:


> M-oll
> 
> Congratulations on obtaining the CaseLabs IP. My old account on OCN has been locked out and I have lost all my correspondence both here and via my old email account. I needed to get away from all of it, so I dropped out for a few years and got on with my life.
> 
> I guess I’m so new here that OCN won’t allow me to PM you, so I’m reaching out publicly.
> 
> If there is any assistance I can offer you, I’d be happy to, to the extent that I can. I can also help fill in some history if that would be helpful. You can PM me here if you want.
> 
> Congratulations again. I wish you every success with it.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, great to hear from you again! 

I'll shoot you a PM once I've finalized the purchase and starting to get everything up and running. In the mean time I wish you and your family all the best! 

Emil


----------



## iamjanco

M-oll said:


> It's true that FabriWin is a legacy software and used to be owned by MetalSoft but bought up Amada "some time ago". I tried to contact Amada US a bunch of times in 2020 and earlier this year to figure out if it was possible to actually export the embedded files or not but nobody actually answered me. A couple of weeks ago I contacted Amada UK and they actually answered and is willing to help me export the files if it is possible.
> 
> I actually have no idea what file extension the files are in since the trustee didn't want to show the contents of that specific folder (maybe they were thinking I was just trying to stall and/or getting some inside information then ditch the sale). First I asked for the a screenshot of the contents of the USB drive but just got a list of what was included in the sale, then I had to ask again and got the screenshot but when I tried to get a screenshot of the "CaseLabs design" folder I got told something along the line that they had provided me with what I asked for and that I had to give them an answer if I was buying the IP or not. So I just went out on a limb and at worst I have just bought a very expensive USB drive.


If they do end up being .prt files files and you don't get the help you need from Amada UK, an alternative might be found by way of the info *here*. If .prt files can be properly interpreted and imported into Acrobat DC, they can then be converted to .dxf files using Adobe Illustrator. I've done .dxf files formatted to AutoCad R12 specs myself that way for use by the Waterjet Cutting service I've used these past few years. Once you get the scale right, the conversion process itself is fairly cut and dry.

In any event, good luck, hope Amada UK is able to help you out.


----------



## M-oll

iamjanco said:


> If they do end up being .prt files files and you don't get the help you need from Amada UK, an alternative might be found by way of the info *here*. If .prt files can be properly interpreted and imported into Acrobat DC, they can then be converted to .dxf files using Adobe Illustrator. I've done .dxf files formatted to AutoCad R12 specs myself that way for use by the Waterjet Cutting service I've used these past few years. Once you get the scale right, the conversion process itself is fairly cut and dry.
> 
> In any event, good luck, hope Amada UK is able to help you out.


Thanks, I'll keep this in mind once I actually get the USB drive.


----------



## Panther Al

This is the best news I have heard all year! Can't wait to get parts once more.


----------



## DB Karron

i can't find any listing for "case labs" or Caselabs in the federal bankruptcy court dockets for the past year from PACER. Or ever actually. I checked the parent company, CalFab and
California Fabrications. Nothing. .


----------



## M-oll

DB Karron said:


> i can't find any listing for "case labs" or Caselabs in the federal bankruptcy court dockets for the past year from PACER. Or ever actually. I checked the parent company, CalFab and
> California Fabrications. Nothing. .


That's because the bankruptcy was filed in 2019. I'll see if I can find it once I get home from work.


----------



## iamjanco

Ref. *source.*

*Also see*









Ref. *source*.


----------



## Corrsoive_King

hey does anyone have a extra 560mm rad mount for a sma8 for sale sadly the sma8 i bought didnt come with one


----------



## chibi

Try the facebook group, I saw a few recently.


----------



## Corrsoive_King

how long does it take to get approved?


----------



## Corrsoive_King

can anyone help ask around for me because i never made a facebook account and apparently to make one they need my ssn and my dna to make a account


----------



## Stephen.

@ M-Oil

Obviously the SMA8-X wouldn't be guaranteed, but would be amazing too see a production of it fulfilled.

I would just be happy being able to expand, and rebuild in my SMA8-A, maybe a pedestal, extra mid-plates, reservoir mounts, and the 120mm extended top I should've got before they closed originally.


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> Anyone got any solid flex bay covers in black they be willing to part with? Looking for two


What size Shawn?


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> What size Shawn?


This size or 120mm I guess









Debating going fanless in the flex bays for added soundproofing


----------



## alexstreetwolf

A conversion kit for the sth10 to a sma8-x would be awesome but I doubt its possible. The sma8-x is taller right?


----------



## superguest

Corrsoive_King said:


> hey does anyone have a extra 560mm rad mount for a sma8 for sale sadly the sma8 i bought didnt come with one


Check your PM.


----------



## Fandorin

I am happy that the history of Caselabs is starting to continue. I will closely monitor the development. Maybe I can finally get the parts to CaseLabs S3: 

1) 36 mm Extended top cover ventilated 








2) Door: Solid or Ventilated 















3) Pedestal


----------



## Avacado

Shawnb99 said:


> This size or 120mm I guess
> 
> View attachment 2526051
> 
> Debating going fanless in the flex bays for added soundproofing


I thought I had at least one, but I don't. Sorry.


----------



## Shawnb99

Avacado said:


> I thought I had at least one, but I don't. Sorry.



No worries. Thanks anyways


----------



## WebsterRKL

I have a triple solid in gunmetal.


----------



## Shawnb99

WebsterRKL said:


> I have a triple solid in gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 2526257
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526258



Thanks but looking for black as of now. I’ll keep you in mind if I can wait for the new Caselabs to startup.


----------



## WebsterRKL

Sorry about that. I have (2) black solid doubles, I'll keep digging into the CaseLabs drawer and just make a tight list then post it here when complete. 

Sorry for the inconsistency - it comes with so many brand new never used parts and everything partially in boxes and trying to move to another state.


----------



## Adam Smith

Just finished up my TX10 build.


----------



## Shawnb99

Adam Smith said:


> Just finished up my TX10 build.
> View attachment 2526499
> View attachment 2526500
> View attachment 2526501
> View attachment 2526502
> View attachment 2526503
> View attachment 2526504
> View attachment 2526505
> View attachment 2526506
> View attachment 2526507
> View attachment 2526508
> View attachment 2526509
> View attachment 2526510
> View attachment 2526511
> View attachment 2526512
> View attachment 2526513
> View attachment 2526514
> View attachment 2526515
> View attachment 2526516
> View attachment 2526517
> View attachment 2526518


I’m jealous and I hate you!


----------



## Adam Smith

Shawnb99 said:


> I’m jealous and I hate you!


Sorry😞


----------



## Shawnb99

Adam Smith said:


> Sorry😞


Don’t be. It’s my own fault for not grabbing one when I had a chance. Here’s hoping the new Caselabs can make me a ne


----------



## Adam Smith

Shawnb99 said:


> Don’t be. It’s my own fault for not grabbing one when I had a chance. Here’s hoping the new Caselabs can make me a ne
> [/QUOTEOh I know, I’m interested to see how that goes as well.


----------



## Stephen.

I should've grabbed the one listed on eBay for $1100 with all the bells and whistles almost 2 years ago. Nonetheless very nice job, don't see many builds with the black sparkle fittings. I know that badboy has to throw off some heat under load, I know my SMA8-A gets my office nice n toasty if the AC isn't on, or the windows aren't open a bit. 🥵


----------



## Adam Smith

Stephen. said:


> I should've grabbed the one listed on eBay for $1100 with all the bells and whistles almost 2 years ago. Nonetheless very nice job, don't see many builds with the black sparkle fittings. I know that badboy has to throw off some heat under load, I know my SMA8-A gets my office nice n toasty if the AC isn't on, or the windows aren't open a bit. 🥵


Thanks man, I’ll try and post up screenshots of temps and benchmarks once I get all done with the overclocks. Im running the fans at 800 RPM at the moment and as far as the rads raising my average ambient room temp, I’m hoping for the best 😂🤞.


----------



## Stephen.

Adam Smith said:


> Thanks man, I’ll try and post up screenshots of temps and benchmarks once I get all done with the overclocks. Im running the fans at 800 RPM at the moment and as far as the rads raising my average ambient room temp, I’m hoping for the best 😂🤞.


I get really good temps ambient or with the AC running

Ambient 10900K + 3090 RTX

Idle *CPU* 31-36C *GPU *25-28C Under load ( Gaming on Ultra )* CPU & GPU *around 45-50C sometimes a few degrees higher

AC on

Idle *CPU* 22C-26C *GPU* 16-20C Under load *CPU* 32-36C *GPU* 37-41C

Gaming with the windows closed and no AC gets warm in here.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Adam Smith said:


> Just finished up my TX10 build.
> View attachment 2526499
> View attachment 2526500
> View attachment 2526501
> View attachment 2526502
> View attachment 2526503
> View attachment 2526504
> View attachment 2526505
> View attachment 2526506
> View attachment 2526507
> View attachment 2526508
> View attachment 2526509
> View attachment 2526510
> View attachment 2526511
> View attachment 2526512
> View attachment 2526513
> View attachment 2526514
> View attachment 2526515
> View attachment 2526516
> View attachment 2526517
> View attachment 2526518


How many MO-RAs do you have and what size? Also, can you take a picture of the case next to some normal sized things so I can gawk at how big it is?


----------



## Stephen.

0451 said:


> How many MO-RAs do you have and what size? Also, can you take a picture of the case next to some normal sized things so I can gawk at how big it is?


Probably the best human to TX-10 comparison I could find











I wouldn't even trust it on casters, thing should've came with it's own custom carpeted 6 wheel dolly.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Stephen. said:


> Probably the best human to TX-10 comparison I could find
> 
> View attachment 2526580
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even trust it on casters, thing should've came with it's own custom carpeted 6 wheel dolly.


I wouldn't want to play chess against that.


----------



## Adam Smith

0451 said:


> How many MO-RAs do you have and what size? Also, can you take a picture of the case next to some normal sized things so I can gawk at how big it is?


Two 140x9 rads and I’ll try to post a comparison pic soon 😂


----------



## Stephen.

0451 said:


> I wouldn't want to play chess against that.
> 
> View attachment 2526591


Wow an old IBM PS/2 monitor, I remember having a PS/2 as a kid loading up blackjack on a 3.5" floppy lol.


----------



## Barefooter

Adam Smith said:


> Just finished up my TX10 build.
> View attachment 2526499
> View attachment 2526500
> View attachment 2526501
> View attachment 2526502
> View attachment 2526503
> View attachment 2526504
> View attachment 2526505
> View attachment 2526506
> View attachment 2526507
> View attachment 2526508
> View attachment 2526509
> View attachment 2526510
> View attachment 2526511
> View attachment 2526512
> View attachment 2526513
> View attachment 2526514
> View attachment 2526515
> View attachment 2526516
> View attachment 2526517
> View attachment 2526518


Wow that's a beuaty!

Nice job on all the tubing and fittings


----------



## Adam Smith

Barefooter said:


> Wow that's a beuaty!
> 
> Nice job on all the tubing and fittings


Thank you so much, I love your THW build as well, it’s the best THW build that I’ve seen by far to date


----------



## mandrix

Wow! A guy drops out for a few years and what happens. First CaseLabs disappeared...that was a shock and took me completely by surprise (out of the loop, I was)
Now I find out that it all may be resurrected! Joyous news and congrats to the buyer!
I'm still rockin' my Merlin SM8 with dual pedestals and platform (boy I'm glad I bought that platform, tall cases don't roll well on carpet and the wider stance helps stability).
The SM8 has continued as my never-ending build. Now it houses over 35TB of HDD/SSD space to contain my ripped surround sound collection, but is minus the 4x480 & 1x240 radiators to make space for HDD cages. I'm only running 1x480 & 1x240 now to reclaim space.
Still looking for some original-style 4 bay HDD cages though...I only bought one from CaseLabs and the need for more is what actually led me to discover the demise of the company. Could use some new door hinges as well.
Here's the old boy present day.


----------



## Barefooter

Adam Smith said:


> Thank you so much, I love your THW build as well, it’s the best THW build that I’ve seen by far to date


Thanks I had a lot of fun building that one! Did you ever do a fitting inventory or count? Curious how many you used.




mandrix said:


> Wow! A guy drops out for a few years and what happens. First CaseLabs disappeared...that was a shock and took me completely by surprise (out of the loop, I was)
> Now I find out that it all may be resurrected! Joyous news and congrats to the buyer!
> I'm still rockin' my Merlin SM8 with dual pedestals and platform (boy I'm glad I bought that platform, tall cases don't roll well on carpet and the wider stance helps stability).
> The SM8 has continued as my never-ending build. Now it houses over 35TB of HDD/SSD space to contain my ripped surround sound collection, but is minus the 4x480 & 1x240 radiators to make space for HDD cages. I'm only running 1x480 & 1x240 now to reclaim space.
> Still looking for some original-style 4 bay HDD cages though...I only bought one from CaseLabs and the need for more is what actually led me to discover the demise of the company. Could use some new door hinges as well.
> Here's the old boy present day.
> View attachment 2526908


Good to see you around again @mandrix Back in the day your build log was always one of my favorites because you were always changing things around.

That is some serious storage you have in there now! I believe the hinges are still available they are a standard part. Some place in this thread there is a listing for it. I've seen the hard drive cages occasionally on ebay but they are pretty hard to find.


----------



## mandrix

Barefooter said:


> Thanks I had a lot of fun building that one! Did you ever do a fitting inventory or count? Curious how many you used.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you around again @mandrix Back in the day your build log was always one of my favorites because you were always changing things around.
> 
> That is some serious storage you have in there now! I believe the hinges are still available they are a standard part. Some place in this thread there is a listing for it. I've seen the hard drive cages occasionally on ebay but they are pretty hard to find.


Good to see you again Barefooter! I remember you for sure. Thanks for the heads up, later I'll scour the thread for the hinges. I'm not in dire need yet but they are pretty loose.
I bought a 5 bay HDD cage out of China via Amazon, took for ever to get here, and if not optimized for looks, it's quite sturdy and fits in the top pedestal easy enough. But I sure love the CaseLabs light aluminum ones better that bolt up easily. Come to think of it, I've never tried bolting my (1 cage) to the radiator mounts but always to a 120mm fan enclosure, on the front.
I've debating trying to make one but don't really have access to a sheet metal brake except the crude one I built in anticipation to make a whole new side for the SM8 for the R-atx "inverted" mobo panel that time. But I ended up sketching it all out and assisted a guy at a metal shop on a handy brake with swappable dies in the end. That was fun if not very practical. lol. The mobo rear outputs were on top of the case and did have a cool factor. Another guy with an SM8 did the same thing, I recall, "the double twisted snot" something or other I think. Hmmm. Don't remember if I post that in the build log or not.


----------



## Biggu

mandrix said:


> Good to see you again Barefooter! I remember you for sure. Thanks for the heads up, later I'll scour the thread for the hinges. I'm not in dire need yet but they are pretty loose.
> I bought a 5 bay HDD cage out of China via Amazon, took for ever to get here, and if not optimized for looks, it's quite sturdy and fits in the top pedestal easy enough. But I sure love the CaseLabs light aluminum ones better that bolt up easily. Come to think of it, I've never tried bolting my (1 cage) to the radiator mounts but always to a 120mm fan enclosure, on the front.
> I've debating trying to make one but don't really have access to a sheet metal brake except the crude one I built in anticipation to make a whole new side for the SM8 for the R-atx "inverted" mobo panel that time. But I ended up sketching it all out and assisted a guy at a metal shop on a handy brake with swappable dies in the end. That was fun if not very practical. lol. The mobo rear outputs were on top of the case and did have a cool factor. Another guy with an SM8 did the same thing, I recall, "the double twisted snot" something or other I think. Hmmm. Don't remember if I post that in the build log or not.


Door Hinges - 96 - Removable Lift-Off Hinges and 96 - Removable Lift-Off Hinges









Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black


Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black




southco.com













Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black


Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black




southco.com


----------



## Biggu

Biggu said:


> Door Hinges - 96-111 and 96-112 from what It stated in the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black
> 
> 
> Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black
> 
> 
> Lift-Off Hinge Offset Knuckle Style, Concealed Mount, Zinc Alloy, Powder Coat, Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southco.com


----------



## mandrix

Hey, thanks! I appreciate the link.


----------



## TeslaHUN

CaseLabs Back from the Dead - GN news


----------



## nawk

mandrix said:


> Hey, thanks! I appreciate the link.


Though, those specific lift-off hinges aren't for your SM8 though.


----------



## dng25

TeslaHUN said:


> CaseLabs Back from the Dead - GN news


The buyer is here on the forums.









[Official] Case Labs Owners Club


Congrats! I look forward to being able to buy parts to convert my SMA8 into a SMA8-A or If I remember correctly, Jim said that a straight up conversion kit wouldn't be avaliable for converting a SMA8 to a SMA8-A and that buying individual pieces were to costly so it was just better to buy a new...




www.overclock.net


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

M-oll said:


> Thank you!


do you plan on selling the case outside US (or whatever region you may be producing it) like other manufacturers do??

(if yes then count me in as an initial buyer!!)


----------



## Driosenth

M-Oil,

I wish you the best of luck reviving Caselabs. I love my THW10 dearly, but I completely agree with the other posts about starting with the Bullet line-up. The demand for big cases is has diminished considerably over the past few years and the current trend of small cases makes the Bullet line-up look very marketable.

FabriWin isn't a name I have heard in a LOOOONG time and I hope you are able to convert them into an industry standard .dxf/.dwg. Best case, pun intended, is the flat-files contain proper ASME Y14.5-2009 GD&T, include bend lines, and production comments. It could have been worse, it could have been hand drawn photocopies in .tif's, rotated 90°, and only with nominal dimensions.


----------



## paskowitz

Personally, I was never really into Caselabs cases due to the size. I never had a use or interest in HEDT, SLI, lots of storage, etc. The market for that is even smaller now than it was when the brand was active. Dual system builds are not as cool or practical as they seem on paper either. I was always amazed by the build quality and the aesthetic was perfectly minimal, but I couldn't justify owning something I would utilize 25% of and take up 30% of my work area. 

This is just me, right now, the struggle is finding a normal desk size compatible, premium case that also has top tier ergonomics. There are very very few options. Stuff like the Singularity Computers Spectre has pretty much 1 config and the aesthetic is definitely not broadly appealing. Price is also pretty yikes. Inwin... lol... oh Inwin... still haven't figured out what the word ergonomic means. I love the 925 design and build quality... but the QoL and internal design is atrocious (same for most of their cases). The Lian Li Odyssey X is a dud... again... bad ergonomics. The V3000 has been the Caselabs SMA8 alternative (V2 will be as well)... but that's not my market (too big). It's no wonder everyone has gone with the Lian Li O11s once Lian Li modernized the internals. 

I the O11 (D or XL) is a good feature/spec target. Average footprint (size on desk), ~1080mm rad support (enough for ~750W, which is the most 99% of high end builds will peak at), enough room for EATX mobos, tube res or distro, 3x HHD or 4x SSD slots (with full custom loop), large PSUs, acceptable airflow. The only thing that is missing is 420x140mm rad support. Other than a robust feature set, the other big thing that attracts people to the O11s is the dual front side glass panels. Being able to see your loop from more than one angle. I've done 3 O11 builds for people and every single one said this was the reason they wanted the case. A side and front (at least option) glass panel are a must in 2021+ IMO. While people are sick of the O11 aesthetic at this point... that shouldn't be a problem for Caselabs's design language. It's crazy, ~$3K in core components and my best option (I went with the O11D) was a $150 mass market case. People at or above that price bracket would have no problem laying down $500+ for a well designed, inside and out, premium case.

I think there is a great opportunity here. On one hand, you've got the legacy customers who love the previous product lines/want accessories and an opportunity to fill a space in the current case market.


----------



## winner00

Amazing news that Caselabs is coming back. I'll be mostly looking forward to parts. Would love a new midplate for my SMA8.


----------



## skingun

Fantastic news. I'll finally be able to pick up a pedestal for my S5.


----------



## M-oll

kairi_zeroblade said:


> do you plan on selling the case outside US (or whatever region you may be producing it) like other manufacturers do??
> 
> (if yes then count me in as an initial buyer!!)


Yes, my plan is to offer the cases on an international market. The cases and accessories won't be exclusive to a single region like the US or Europe (I'm based in Sweden by the way). Shipping to the states might add on another $100 USD to the purchase price, but hopefully I'll find a serious retailer in the US that can carry some inventory so things will be somewhat cheaper. 



Driosenth said:


> M-Oil,
> 
> I wish you the best of luck reviving Caselabs. I love my THW10 dearly, but I completely agree with the other posts about starting with the Bullet line-up. The demand for big cases is has diminished considerably over the past few years and the current trend of small cases makes the Bullet line-up look very marketable.
> 
> FabriWin isn't a name I have heard in a LOOOONG time and I hope you are able to convert them into an industry standard .dxf/.dwg. Best case, pun intended, is the flat-files contain proper ASME Y14.5-2009 GD&T, include bend lines, and production comments. It could have been worse, it could have been hand drawn photocopies in .tif's, rotated 90°, and only with nominal dimensions.


Thank you! Plan is to offer everything at once, just like the "old" days. It depends a lot on what designs I get and what AMADA can convert from the FabriWin format. As far as I know the designs will be in a flat state without the bends, so me and the manufacturer has to figure out where we have to bend the material. But we'll tackle that when we get there.


----------



## Fandorin

M-oll said:


> Yes, my plan is to offer the cases on an international market. The cases and accessories won't be exclusive to a single region like the US or Europe (I'm based in Sweden by the way). Shipping to the states might add on another $100 USD to the purchase price, but hopefully I'll find a serious retailer in the US that can carry some inventory so things will be somewhat cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Plan is to offer everything at once, just like the "old" days. It depends a lot on what designs I get and what AMADA can convert from the FabriWin format. As far as I know the designs will be in a flat state without the bends, so me and the manufacturer has to figure out where we have to bend the material. But we'll tackle that when we get there.


I hope you will not forget about the extended top for CL S3 as well


----------



## chibi

Fandorin said:


> I hope you will not forget about the extended top for CL S3 as well


From M-oll's posts, it looks like he'll be offering everything that is available on the IP. It would be in his best interest to not forget anything imo. As long as the design is available, I'm sure he'll make it for anyone that requires parts (if possible).


----------



## M-oll

Fandorin said:


> I hope you will not forget about the extended top for CL S3 as well


I'll make sure to add it to my to-do list: 

* _Forget _to offer extended top for CL S3 to Fandorin





chibi said:


> From M-oll's posts, it looks like he'll be offering everything that is available on the IP. It would be in his best interest to not forget anything imo. As long as the design is available, I'm sure he'll make it for anyone that requires parts (if possible).


Yeah, that's the plan. Everything that I get with the IP and can be converted from the FabriWin files I'll make sure it will be avaliable for purchase.


----------



## Shawnb99

As I said I’m down for a TX10 with a pair of pedestals and enough mounts to fill it all.

I also hope you’ll be looking at making improvements to the existing designs as some of them could use it. IE Don’t resurrect the Magnum line without going the TW10 route and having flex bays in both sides.
The pedestals can also use some improvements as it’s a pain to access anything once the case is put together


----------



## Avacado

Sure would be nice if say OCN could have first dibs on products when you get them rolling off the assembly line. I am sure international shipping is going to murder us here.


----------



## djwarreng

M-oll said:


> I'll make sure to add it to my to-do list:
> 
> * _Forget _to offer extended top for CL S3 to Fandorin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the plan. Everything that I get with the IP and can be converted from the FabriWin files I'll make sure it will be avaliable for purchase.


Performance-PCs in Florida would be a perfect reseller for you in the USA. I used to buy all kinds of Caselabs accessories from them.
TitanRig as well.


----------



## Deeptek

Cant wait for this. This is some of the best news in the PC space in a LONG time. Best of luck to you. I will gladly give you money for new cases down the line and existing parts for my S3.


----------



## Biggu

Ill probably get some flack for this and I know we are all excited for Caselabs stuff but Id be surprised if we get anything within the next year or two. Its going to take a while to get the IP, figure it all out, find manufactures, manufactures figure out how it should be done bent cut etc, QC, re test, QC, coating and logistics. I mean I hope its sooner but I guess i'm trying to think about this logically.


----------



## M-oll

Biggu said:


> Ill probably get some flack for this and I know we are all excited for Caselabs stuff but Id be surprised if we get anything within the next year or two. Its going to take a while to get the IP, figure it all out, find manufactures, manufactures figure out how it should be done bent cut etc, QC, re test, QC, coating and logistics. I mean I hope its sooner but I guess i'm trying to think about this logically.


The IP is all bought and paid for. That's what the last three years have been about. And while I've been trying to buy the IP I've had talks with manufacturers, looking at logistics etc. It's not a process where you have to wait for step 1 to finish before you start with step 2. You can, and absolutely should, work on multiple steps at the same time.


----------



## djwarreng

M-oll said:


> The IP is all bought and paid for. That's what the last three years have been about. And while I've been trying to buy the IP I've had talks with manufacturers, looking at logistics etc. It's not a process where you have to wait for step 1 to finish before you start with step 2. You can, and absolutely should, work on multiple steps at the same time.


I can't tell you how much I appreciate and respect you for doing this...it's a huge undertaking and a lot of 10+ year enthusiasts are really excited about a new era of the Caselabs dynasty...and we will always appreciate the keatings for their incredible work.


----------



## Fandorin

M-oll said:


> I'll make sure to add it to my to-do list:
> 
> * _Forget _to offer extended top for CL S3 to Fandorin


Not funny. I've been looking for a part for about 1.5 years, there were a couple of options to buy another case with the right part, but why would I need another case, big expenses for transportation and customs, another option was in Germany, but at a part price of 20 EUR, transportation cost another +70 EUR, and the color was not the one I needed. I'm wondering how you will implement the painting of housings and parts, will the paint and color options remain the same?


----------



## superguest

Fandorin said:


> Not funny. I've been looking for a part for about 1.5 years, there were a couple of options to buy another case with the right part, but why would I need another case, big expenses for transportation and customs, another option was in Germany, but at a part price of 20 EUR, transportation cost another +70 EUR, and the color was not the one I needed. I'm wondering how you will implement the painting of housings and parts, will the paint and color options remain the same?


What part are you looking for?


----------



## Fandorin

superguest said:


> What part are you looking for?


36mm Extended Ventilated Top Cover 36mm Top Cover to CL S3 Black


----------



## tabascosauz

M-oll said:


> Yes, my plan is to offer the cases on an international market. The cases and accessories won't be exclusive to a single region like the US or Europe (I'm based in Sweden by the way). Shipping to the states might add on another $100 USD to the purchase price, but hopefully I'll find a serious retailer in the US that can carry some inventory so things will be somewhat cheaper.
> 
> Thank you! Plan is to offer everything at once, just like the "old" days. It depends a lot on what designs I get and what AMADA can convert from the FabriWin format. As far as I know the designs will be in a flat state without the bends, so me and the manufacturer has to figure out where we have to bend the material. But we'll tackle that when we get there.


Haven't been on OCN for 6 years. Had to come back because I was so happy to hear that Caselabs was coming back. I wasn't able to get a S3 back when I wanted to, because at the time I was building carry-on SFF for uni. Those days are finally behind me, as are the days of SFF as my main PC - would love to pick up a S3 with an extended top. 

Do you have a very rough idea of how long it might be before you're looking at starting manufacturing for complete cases? Helps me plan a little.

Mad respect for all the work you've done/are doing/will be doing. No easy task. I don't care how long it takes, the S3 has been a dream of mine for the past 7 years  7 years later I'm still kicking myself over the choices I made


----------



## Fandorin

A friend purchased an STH10 in which there are not enough parts and is looking for a panel assembly with power and reset buttons with USB ports, maybe someone has for sale?


----------



## SkullhunterM42

M-oll,

I joined up because I am ecstatic at what you're doing, and I have a little bit of help to offer if it's useful. Short story time:

I saved up for an SMA8 years ago, but I wanted it in white that wasn't available, so I was waiting for it, then they went out of business. During my wait though, I contemplated getting the case in any color, and having it powder coated locally for the white color, BUT! I wanted it authentic. So I emailed caselabs at the time and asked the paint code, I imagine you probably know the paint codes already, but it doesn't hurt to add if you don't. The email response I got stated the white was WH-120 from Cardinal. I don't know the other codes, but Cardinal is a pretty good place to start. Maybe they previously ordered bulk from Cardinal, and they might have records of paint colors caselabs use to order.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shawnb99

SkullhunterM42 said:


> M-oll,
> 
> I joined up because I am ecstatic at what you're doing, and I have a little bit of help to offer if it's useful. Short story time:
> 
> I saved up for an SMA8 years ago, but I wanted it in white that wasn't available, so I was waiting for it, then they went out of business. During my wait though, I contemplated getting the case in any color, and having it powder coated locally for the white color, BUT! I wanted it authentic. So I emailed caselabs at the time and asked the paint code, I imagine you probably know the paint codes already, but it doesn't hurt to add if you don't. The email response I got stated the white was WH-120 from Cardinal. I don't know the other codes, but Cardinal is a pretty good place to start. Maybe they previously ordered bulk from Cardinal, and they might have records of paint colors caselabs use to order.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Paint codes for all Caselabs colours
Black - Cardinal paint BK59

White - Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120

Gunmetal - Prismatic Powders River Stone PTB-2614

Blue - Prismatic Powders Rainbow Blue EWS0531

Red - Cardinal Industrial Finishes T241-RD129 Red Texture


----------



## M-oll

tabascosauz said:


> Do you have a very rough idea of how long it might be before you're looking at starting manufacturing for complete cases? Helps me plan a little.


We're aiming for as soon as possible. I haven't recieved the USB-drive with the blueprints/drawings yet. Rough estimate is sometime betweem November 2021 and July 2022. It all depends on when the USB-drive arrives, if it is possible to convert the FabriWin-files to .dxf-files and how long it will take and after that how long it will take for me and my manufacturers to set up production (mostly getting the bends/folds correct).

What I can promise is that I'll keep you all updated on how it all progresses so you know when we're finally back in business for real. 



SkullhunterM42 said:


> M-oll,
> 
> I joined up because I am ecstatic at what you're doing, and I have a little bit of help to offer if it's useful. Short story time:
> 
> I saved up for an SMA8 years ago, but I wanted it in white that wasn't available, so I was waiting for it, then they went out of business. During my wait though, I contemplated getting the case in any color, and having it powder coated locally for the white color, BUT! I wanted it authentic. So I emailed caselabs at the time and asked the paint code, I imagine you probably know the paint codes already, but it doesn't hurt to add if you don't. The email response I got stated the white was WH-120 from Cardinal. I don't know the other codes, but Cardinal is a pretty good place to start. Maybe they previously ordered bulk from Cardinal, and they might have records of paint colors caselabs use to order.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you! Apologies for not getting back to you soooner (hectic work week at my regular job) but thankfully @Shawnb99 were able to help you.


----------



## MoDeNa

I can´t wait to see the Caselabs cases again! I am prepared to update my rig but now, with this new, I will wait until Caselabs is on fire again.

M-oll, many thanks for the updates! They are very well received!


----------



## geriatricpollywog

It will be interesting to see the battle of old vs new. Classic CaseLabs style builds alongside more modern open case and external radiator builds.


----------



## WebsterRKL

tabascosauz said:


> Haven't been on OCN for 6 years. Had to come back because I was so happy to hear that Caselabs was coming back. I wasn't able to get a S3 back when I wanted to, because at the time I was building carry-on SFF for uni. Those days are finally behind me, as are the days of SFF as my main PC - would love to pick up a S3 with an extended top.
> 
> Do you have a very rough idea of how long it might be before you're looking at starting manufacturing for complete cases? Helps me plan a little.
> 
> Mad respect for all the work you've done/are doing/will be doing. No easy task. I don't care how long it takes, the S3 has been a dream of mine for the past 7 years  7 years later I'm still kicking myself over the choices I made


Ain't no sauz hotter than tabascosauz! 

I'm refurbing vacuuming wiping cleaning up my Mercury S8 two-tone black/gunmetal testbench for the Z790 Epiphenomenal Raptor Bench build for next year. 

So many Wooots!

It's gonna be Epi-Phenomenal!

Already running ddr4 5866Mhz CL 21 daily with the Z590 Rocket Bench, and just purchased the Nvidia RTX A2000 workstation graphics card will be here next week, wooooooo!

Moving back into a CaseLabs will be a pure joy! 😀


----------



## Deeptek

M-oll,

Will you all have the same pre-order business model as CL? Curious to know a bit more about the manufactures capabilities from a production standpoint. I can see a swarm of business coming your way at the onset and would love to hear about what you will quote your starting lead times to be. I understand that right now logistics are a nightmare and that will add to the time.

Thx


----------



## geriatricpollywog

WebsterRKL said:


> Ain't no sauz hotter than tabascosauz!
> 
> I'm refurbing vacuuming wiping cleaning up my Mercury S8 two-tone black/gunmetal testbench for the Z790 Epiphenomenal Raptor Bench build for next year.
> 
> So many Wooots!
> 
> It's gonna be Epi-Phenomenal!
> 
> Already running ddr4 5866Mhz CL 21 daily with the Z590 Rocket Bench, and just purchased the Nvidia RTX A2000 workstation graphics card will be here next week, wooooooo!
> 
> Moving back into a CaseLabs will be a pure joy! 😀
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528328
> 
> View attachment 2528329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528330












Is that a baby radiator?


----------



## M-oll

Deeptek said:


> M-oll,
> 
> Will you all have the same pre-order business model as CL? Curious to know a bit more about the manufactures capabilities from a production standpoint. I can see a swarm of business coming your way at the onset and would love to hear about what you will quote your starting lead times to be. I understand that right now logistics are a nightmare and that will add to the time.
> 
> Thx


At the moment I think the same pre-order business model as CL is the way to go. But we're discussing improvements in all steps of the process: 
1. We're looking into other financing options, like monthly installments, so our customers don't have to put up a lot of cash up front and have to wait 4-8 weeks to get their order.
2. We've also discussed some kind of model of group buying, like having a cut-off point on orders at the end of each month so that our manufacturer have a bulk order to process instead of producing one single item each time it is ordered.
3. We're also looking into building up a small inventory of often purchased items so that those can be shipped as soon as they are ordered.

As for direct lead times I can't give an exact time right now, I can't even estimate one, since I don't have the drawings/blueprints yet. Once I have them my manufacturer will be able to estimate lead times on both individual parts and complete cases. I'll make sure to get that information out as soon as I know something but rest assured that we're working on minimizing lead times as much as possible.


----------



## WebsterRKL

0451 said:


> View attachment 2528358
> 
> 
> Is that a baby radiator?


Yes it's a Hardware Labs SR2 120 Multiport. Low fin density 9FPI for silent builds. 






Hardware Labs | Black Ice SR2 120 MP







hardwarelabs.com





Have this tiny little workstation graphics card on it's way, the one on the lower left in this pic below. Just hope I can get that fan under control with MSI Afterburner software. Could always open it up and run the fan cable directly to the AquaComputer Aquaero 6 LT but, who wants a wire dangling from a simple little graphics card that requires no pwr cable...

Some of the graphics cards in this photo are extremely expensive - I got the EL Cheapo baby card, it will blend well with the baby radiator, lol


----------



## Deeptek

CaseLabs Mercury S3 White PC Case for mini-ITX - 2x 120mm Front | eBay


CaseLabs PC Case for mini-ITX motherboards. Rear Fan Mount: 120mm Fan Hole. You will have to provide hardware. Left Door Options: Std Window (Clear). Plexiglass is in great condition. Right Door Options: Std Window (Clear).



www.ebay.com





S3 for a good price!


----------



## MythTFLfan29

I'd also be interested to know if the X2M was in those caselabs build files... I'd probably sell my S3 or BH4 if I could get a X2M....


----------



## SAL9000

tabascosauz said:


> Haven't been on OCN for 6 years. Had to come back because I was so happy to hear that Caselabs was coming back. I wasn't able to get a S3 back when I wanted to, because at the time I was building carry-on SFF for uni. Those days are finally behind me, as are the days of SFF as my main PC - would love to pick up a S3 with an extended top.
> 
> Do you have a very rough idea of how long it might be before you're looking at starting manufacturing for complete cases? Helps me plan a little.
> 
> Mad respect for all the work you've done/are doing/will be doing. No easy task. I don't care how long it takes, the S3 has been a dream of mine for the past 7 years  7 years later I'm still kicking myself over the choices I made


Same here, I stopped coming here when CaseLabs went under. All my interest in building a new PC kind of drained out of me but I've kept somewhat up to date on what's happening in the PC world but now I am definitely going to focus on buying a CaseLabs case when they become available again. I was hoping for this news and here it is!


----------



## mandrix

Some of the (possibly heavier gauge?) parts I got from Case Labs had what I'll call stress fractures on the bends.
Maybe others never had this problem; truthfully I never saw anyone else talk about it and i kept my own council and tried to work with Case Labs.
So were bends made before or after powder coating? I have zip personal experience with powder coating but either way it looks like stress fractures down the seam of the bends here and there.
These did not manifest on the thin slotted pieces or the main case structure, pedestal sides, etc but on side mounts and the platform.
When I did a double reverse-atx build with the SM8 (think mobo in front and rear of mobo facing up) I built a new back wall section out of .090 5052 sheet of aluminum and had no bend fractures, but it was not powder coated either.
Whatever the cause or how little or how widespread it was I just offer this to the new Owners as something to look for and avoid.


----------



## Shawnb99

mandrix said:


> Some of the (possibly heavier gauge?) parts I got from Case Labs had what I'll call stress fractures on the bends.
> Maybe others never had this problem; truthfully I never saw anyone else talk about it and i kept my own council and tried to work with Case Labs.
> So were bends made before or after powder coating? I have zip personal experience with powder coating but either way it looks like stress fractures down the seam of the bends here and there.
> These did not manifest on the thin slotted pieces or the main case structure, pedestal sides, etc but on side mounts and the platform.
> When I did a double reverse-atx build with the SM8 (think mobo in front and rear of mobo facing up) I built a new back wall section out of .090 5052 sheet of aluminum and had no bend fractures, but it was not powder coated either.
> Whatever the cause or how little or how widespread it was I just offer this to the new Owners as something to look for and avoid.


Can you post some pictures of the issue you describe?


----------



## mandrix

Shawnb99 said:


> Can you post some pictures of the issue you describe?


Sure. Right now, I'm sitting in bed with the flu but I think the one side mount I have left is chopped a little and in my shop. I'll try to get out there today if I can quit coughing long enough to take a pic or two as it's the worst example I can think of.
Man, old age and flu don't work too well for me!


----------



## Shawnb99

mandrix said:


> Sure. Right now, I'm sitting in bed with the flu but I think the one side mount I have left is chopped a little and in my shop. I'll try to get out there today if I can quit coughing long enough to take a pic or two as it's the worst example I can think of.
> Man, old age and flu don't work too well for me!


No rush. Whenever you’re able.


----------



## tabascosauz

Any S3 owners in here who have the side pedestal rad mount - is it possible to use the side rad mount in the main case? I see that it mounts to the pedestal using the vertical side rails, which look like identical spacing to the rails in the main case body. Wonder if it could help with airflow for a temporary air-cooled 2-slot GPU setup (with vented panel obviously)


----------



## Adam Smith

tabascosauz said:


> Any S3 owners in here who have the side pedestal rad mount - is it possible to use the side rad mount in the main case? I see that it mounts to the pedestal using the vertical side rails, which look like identical spacing to the rails in the main case body. Wonder if it could help with airflow for a temporary air-cooled 2-slot GPU setup (with vented panel obviously)


They still have them for sale on bestcases.eu website. Last time I checked anyway.


----------



## Fandorin

Adam Smith said:


> They still have them for sale on bestcases.eu website. Last time I checked anyway.


just checked, still for sale, delivery is only expensive


----------



## WebsterRKL

tabascosauz said:


> Any S3 owners in here who have the side pedestal rad mount - is it possible to use the side rad mount in the main case? I see that it mounts to the pedestal using the vertical side rails, which look like identical spacing to the rails in the main case body. Wonder if it could help with airflow for a temporary air-cooled 2-slot GPU setup (with vented panel obviously)


Is tabascosauz finally planning to realize his CaseLabs dream build? 

I've had: CaseLabs Magnum M8 all black, *Mercury S8 white interior black exterior (window front)*, Mercury S8 test bench all gunmetal, Mercury S8S tri-tone, Mercury S8 test bench all gunmetal black front.

Guess that makes (5) CaseLabs for me.

Makes me cry so hard, I didn't keep the Mercury S8 white int/black ext - didn't need the money, so why the heck did I sell it? Awe Gawd! 😭

Crying for my Mercury S8 two-tone I will never see again - lost and gone forever...


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> Is tabascosauz finally planning to realize his CaseLabs dream build?
> 
> I've had: CaseLabs Magnum M8 all black, *Mercury S8 white interior black exterior (window front)*, Mercury S8 test bench all gunmetal, Mercury S8S tri-tone, Mercury S8 test bench all gunmetal black front.
> 
> Guess that makes (5) CaseLabs for me.
> 
> Makes me cry so hard, I didn't keep the Mercury S8 white int/black ext - didn't need the money, so why the heck did I sell it? Awe Gawd! 😭
> 
> Crying for my Mercury S8 two-tone I will never see again - lost and gone forever...
> 
> View attachment 2530179


Hey WebsterRKL. Please check your inbox for my PM.


----------



## tabascosauz

Adam Smith said:


> They still have them for sale on bestcases.eu website. Last time I checked anyway.





Fandorin said:


> just checked, still for sale, delivery is only expensive


I don't have the case to test, I just want to know from owners who do have the bracket. Last thing (and only thing) I heard about bestcases.eu was this:
My nightmare experience with BestCases (CaseLabs EU supplier) | Page 3 | Overclock.net 

They seem fine as a seller for accessories, but again, I'm not looking to buy a bracket.


----------



## Adam Smith

tabascosauz said:


> I don't have the case to test, I just want to know from owners who do have the bracket. Last thing (and only thing) I heard about bestcases.eu was this:
> My nightmare experience with BestCases (CaseLabs EU supplier) | Page 3 | Overclock.net
> 
> They seem fine as a seller for accessories, but again, I'm not looking to buy a bracket.


Oh, I must’ve misunderstood you. I’ve bought a bunch of CL accessories from them over the past year or so and the service was good but the only downside is the expensive shipping.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

If anybody has an S3 for sale (preferably with extended top) let me know 👍🏼


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> Hey WebsterRKL. Please check your inbox for my PM.


@nawk @Adam Smith - Sorry for the delay

Let me finish Raptor Lake initial planning for my (2) current CaseLabs S8 test benches, then I'll send you a complete and unabbreviated "extra parts list for sale".

Keeping one, selling one.

So SELLING one very complete Mercury S8 all gunmetal test bench with (1) accessory horizontal bar in gunmetal (1) external 360mm radiator mount (1) internal 360mm radiator mount (6) PCIe covers, full FlexBay covers in both solid and mesh with white and gunmetal full fronts with matching I/O covers with PWR and RST switches, and (4) CaseLabs HD wheels.

A Complete Package.

Also have an extra Mercury S8 horizontal accessory bar in black (a hard to find) if anyone needs it.


----------



## Shawnb99

@M-oll I have a design request. Vertical GPU mounts for all case models. It's an utter pain to find one that works well with the case.


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> @nawk @Adam Smith - Sorry for the delay
> 
> Let me finish Raptor Lake initial planning for my (2) current CaseLabs S8 test benches, then I'll send you a complete and unabbreviated "extra parts list for sale".
> 
> Keeping one, selling one.
> 
> So SELLING one very complete Mercury S8 all gunmetal test bench with (1) accessory horizontal bar in gunmetal (1) external 360mm radiator mount (1) internal 360mm radiator mount (6) PCIe covers, full FlexBay covers in both solid and mesh with white and gunmetal full fronts with matching I/O covers with PWR and RST switches, and (4) CaseLabs HD wheels.
> 
> A Complete Package.
> 
> Also have an extra Mercury S8 horizontal accessory bar in black (a hard to find) if anyone needs it.
> 
> View attachment 2530471


Yes, I'll take the h-bar as well. Reply back to me via PM when you're ready.


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> Yes, I'll take the h-bar as well. Reply back to me via PM when you're ready.


Do you want ALL the Mercury S8 common structural parts internal accessory plate baseplate midsection motherboard ATX plate right hand bar and all fan covers plus the additional accessory mounting parts plus the radiator mounting parts plus the (3) Mercury S8 test bench specific parts - rear plate - front plate - front cover, plus the CaseLabs HD extra large wheels?

plus the h-bar in black? - it comes with an h-bar in pure gunmetal already included.


----------



## M-oll

Shawnb99 said:


> @M-oll I have a design request. Vertical GPU mounts for all case models. It's an utter pain to find one that works well with the case.


I think that's already planned. But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mandrix

Shawnb99 said:


> Can you post some pictures of the issue you describe?


Shawn, my apologies but I either don't have those pieces anymore else they are buried under a bunch of metal scraps I'm not digging into further. But, one correction. The side mount replacement was NOT bad, in fact looks fine. The original was sort of crappy on the bends. I doubt they turned out and shipped many fugly pieces.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Does anybody have a full S3 window they are willing to part with or trade?


----------



## jsutter71

Having a great case is awesome but the elephant in the room keeps getting ignored. I did something I would never generally do but I refuse to pay X3 the cost just for a mid range video card. I bought a prebuilt PC from Alienware so I could have an RTX 3070 and 12th gen Core i5 for my son to play games on his 4k TV. I wanted to buy the Playstation that I promised him last year once the supply issue was resolved but here we are a year later and still waiting. This whole thing reminds me of how I felt in my 2nd Iraq tour in 2007 wondering how many more times after that 15 months of Hell in Baghdad that I'd have to wash, rinse, and repeat. Thankfully I only had to do one more tour after that making 3. But while I may pay $700-$800 for a great case I know will last I refuse to pay triple the retail value for the components to fill it. And most people don't have the budget to spend a ton of money for parts. I consider myself fortunate because I could if I wanted to but I refuse out of principle. If Dell didn't use proprietary parts like odd shaped motherboards and video cards I'd gut the Alienware and put the components in an empty mind condition SMA8 that I added a luminous panel and tempered glass side panel which is just collecting dust in a closet. I also have an STH10 with several hundreds of dollars of spare parts to include a brand new in the box never used luminous panel that is mostly stripped down to bare metal because I can't seem to find anyone who does powder coating near me in San Antonio. I have sent out messages to a few different painters with never a response back. I could ship it but the cost to do that would be insane thanks to the rising cost of everything. And that really sucks because with all the parts and upgrades I have if I ever did get my STH10 painted it would be worth some serious $$$.


----------



## jsutter71

BTW. I'm typing this on my Alienware X17 laptop which has an 11th Gen Core i9-11980HK, mobile RTX 3080 which equals a desktop 3060ti, and dual PCIe 4.0 M.2 slots which I have a pair of Samsung 1tb 980 pro's running in RAID 0. Not many laptops have dual PCIe 4.0 but this one does. I also have a couple sticks of 16gb Kingston DDR4 3466 ram. This laptop was not cheap and with discounts cost $3200. It's almost as fast as my previous STH10 build which had a Core i7 6950x constantly overclocked by 43%, four 16 gb sticks/64gb of GSkill DDR4 3200 CL14 quad channel memory, and a pair of Titan Xp's running in SLI. Almost as fast as that build because it was a beast of a system. But where this laptop smokes that STH10 build is the dual Samsung 980 pro's. Under normal circumstances I would have just bought a Dell XPS laptop but because the PC supply market is such a mess, I was forced to buy a laptop that was powerful enough to game on. Typically, I have this laptop connected to a 64" 4k TV and use my Logitech keyboard but when not I can say this laptop has the best keyboard of any laptop I have ever used. It has cherry and although I could care less for mechanical keyboards This one really stands out. And lastly, Dell upgraded the firmware so the laptop now has a MUX switch. That means that instead of defaulting to the built in Intel GPU it defaults to the dedicated RTX 3080. The video card also has 16gb memory which is important since some venders are using 8gb RTX 3080's in their laptops, I'm talking to you Asus, and with the 330 watt power supply this RTX 3080 can run a full 165 watts

Dual 980 pros









The good ol days


----------



## jsutter71

So, let’s talk DDR5. My sons new Alienware comes with it but Dell always uses crap memory with high latency. It's best to just order the lowest amount of memory and upgrade to better memory upon arrival. But then there is the stupid supply issue again so DDR5 is nearly impossible to find and if so overpriced. All that said I have been looking at some AIDA scores of the supposed high end DDR5 and it looks terrible. Slow in comparison to my old GSkill DDR4 3200 CL14 that wasn't even overclocked other than XMP profile if you can call that overclocked. I did nothing to the timing settings. I can remember posting this in the past with dirt talkers saying how bad my latency was. But it's a lot lower from any of the DDR5 postings I've seen. And it's a hell of a lot fast then my Alienware X17's DDR4 3466 which runs at CL22. If I could find faster SODIMMs that worked and by faster I mean lower latency I would but that is an effort in futility. So once again a screenshot of my old GSKill 3200 memory and my laptops 3466 for comparison.


----------



## mandrix

jsutter71 said:


> Having a great case is awesome but the elephant in the room keeps getting ignored. I did something I would never generally do but I refuse to pay X3 the cost just for a mid range video card. I bought a prebuilt PC from Alienware so I could have an RTX 3070 and 12th gen Core i5 for my son to play games on his 4k TV. I wanted to buy the Playstation that I promised him last year once the supply issue was resolved but here we are a year later and still waiting. This whole thing reminds me of how I felt in my 2nd Iraq tour in 2007 wondering how many more times after that 15 months of Hell in Baghdad that I'd have to wash, rinse, and repeat. Thankfully I only had to do one more tour after that making 3. But while I may pay $700-$800 for a great case I know will last I refuse to pay triple the retail value for the components to fill it. And most people don't have the budget to spend a ton of money for parts. I consider myself fortunate because I could if I wanted to but I refuse out of principle. If Dell didn't use proprietary parts like odd shaped motherboards and video cards I'd gut the Alienware and put the components in an empty mind condition SMA8 that I added a luminous panel and tempered glass side panel which is just collecting dust in a closet. I also have an STH10 with several hundreds of dollars of spare parts to include a brand new in the box never used luminous panel that is mostly stripped down to bare metal because I can't seem to find anyone who does powder coating near me in San Antonio. I have sent out messages to a few different painters with never a response back. I could ship it but the cost to do that would be insane thanks to the rising cost of everything. And that really sucks because with all the parts and upgrades I have if I ever did get my STH10 painted it would be worth some serious $$$.


Umm. Wow. So first of all, thanks for your service. 
'71-'72 in beautiful Vietnam

As for the powder coating...have you considered doing it yoursef? If you can find a junker electric stove with functioning oven and the part will fit, you could get a powder coating kit and DIY possibly, maybe suspend on a few of those "paint points" or whatever they are called. Never done it myself but have considered it. I bought wife a new gas range and without thinking had them haul the electric off. DOH! Would have fit in my shop.


----------



## jsutter71

mandrix said:


> Umm. Wow. So first of all, thanks for your service.
> '71-'72 in beautiful Vietnam
> 
> As for the powder coating...have you considered doing it yoursef? If you can find a junker electric stove with functioning oven and the part will fit, you could get a powder coating kit and DIY possibly, maybe suspend on a few of those "paint points" or whatever they are called. Never done it myself but have considered it. I bought wife a new gas range and without thinking had them haul the electric off. DOH! Would have fit in my shop.


And thanks for your service and time spent in Beautiful Vietnam. I served from 1990-1995 and then again from 2002-2013. My 3 tours, all Iraq were from Jan 05- jan-06, Jan 07- Mar 08, and Aug 09- Aug 10. The first tour with 3rd ID and the other 2 with 504th PIR, 82nd AD. During my 1st tour was platoon medic, 2nd tour Company Medic, and 3rd tour Battalion Aid Station NCOIC. During my 3rd tour got orders to report to FT Sam Houston after redeployment for Instructor assignment. Once I got there was assigned to the Combat Medic School where I taught for three years. Then I was given the choice to go back to the Airborne Infantry or report to the Wounded Warrior program for medical retirement on account of mustard and nerve gas exposure near Ballad in December 2005. Not much of a choice but I was sick of combat. Four weeks after arriving to the Wounded Warrior Program I received my VA rating of 100%. Then retirement orders were cut and three weeks later was out. Eleven months after that was notified by the VA that they raised my PTSD from 80 to 100, Sleep apnea from 30 to 50, and that my ratings were permanent and total. That was in 2014. Since 2014 lost a lot of brothers who I served with from being killed after going back to combat or getting out and dying from things like cancer. My best friend and fellow medic got out and was murdered by some guy when he was out with some girl. The gal’s jealous ex pulled a gun out and shot him dead while out on a date.

So now onto the paint issue. I know they sell kits but I'm a little hesitant to do it myself for some reasons. The first was that I discovered the hard way that the aluminum used in China where they built the Cases is not all the same quality. I discovered that when I thought it was a good idea to strip all the original paint off and just paint without powder coating. Some of the sections no matter how many times I painted, removed, and painted again never looked good. So, based on that and hours I already spent trying to get the paint issue squared away have reached the point where I know the only way I'll be happy with the results is if I'm not the one doing it. If I could do it again I never would have stripped the original paint off and just painted over it.


----------



## mandrix

jsutter71 said:


> And thanks for your service and time spent in Beautiful Vietnam. I served from 1990-1995 and then again from 2002-2013. My 3 tours, all Iraq were from Jan 05- jan-06, Jan 07- Mar 08, and Aug 09- Aug 10. The first tour with 3rd ID and the other 2 with 504th PIR, 82nd AD. During my 1st tour was platoon medic, 2nd tour Company Medic, and 3rd tour Battalion Aid Station NCOIC. During my 3rd tour got orders to report to FT Sam Houston after redeployment for Instructor assignment. Once I got there was assigned to the Combat Medic School where I taught for three years. Then I was given the choice to go back to the Airborne Infantry or report to the Wounded Warrior program for medical retirement on account of mustard and nerve gas exposure near Ballad in December 2005. Not much of a choice but I was sick of combat. Four weeks after arriving to the Wounded Warrior Program I received my VA rating of 100%. Then retirement orders were cut and three weeks later was out. Eleven months after that was notified by the VA that they raised my PTSD from 80 to 100, Sleep apnea from 30 to 50, and that my ratings were permanent and total. That was in 2014. Since 2014 lost a lot of brothers who I served with from being killed after going back to combat or getting out and dying from things like cancer. My best friend and fellow medic got out and was murdered by some guy when he was out with some girl. The gal’s jealous ex pulled a gun out and shot him dead while out on a date.
> 
> So now onto the paint issue. I know they sell kits but I'm a little hesitant to do it myself for some reasons. The first was that I discovered the hard way that the aluminum used in China where they built the Cases is not all the same quality. I discovered that when I thought it was a good idea to strip all the original paint off and just paint without powder coating. Some of the sections no matter how many times I painted, removed, and painted again never looked good. So, based on that and hours I already spent trying to get the paint issue squared away have reached the point where I know the only way I'll be happy with the results is if I'm not the one doing it. If I could do it again I never would have stripped the original paint off and just painted over it.


I hear you on the people lost. At my age, almost all my friends are now gone as well. I never was in touch with anyone I served with but met people over the years with common experience. I still don't talk to my wife about time in service except general comments about Army life.
Anyway;

I'm puzzled as to why you removed the original powder coating? Was it damaged, or you wanted to change the color?
Have you considered that maybe you're just a crappy painter? I don't mean that to offend because I personally am not much good at it..not with anything you want displayed, in any event, especially painting with spray cans. Assemble, make wiring and sleeve it, OC, just about anything but painting I guess.


----------



## Latios

Don't suppose anyone knows where one can get the Flex Bay fan mount parts? Bestcases.eu has everything except for those


----------



## mandrix

Latios said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows where one can get the Flex Bay fan mount parts? Bestcases.eu has everything except for those


Don't know if this will even help you out, but on Ebay listing here (US) there are some of those "MunkyMods" brackets for flexbay fans/radiators. Not CaseLabs original but maybe get by in a pinch. looks like they have 7,9,10 & 12 bay brackets.








280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Avacado

mandrix said:


> Don't know if this will even help you out, but on Ebay listing here (US) there are some of those "MunkyMods" brackets for flexbay fans/radiators. Not CaseLabs original but maybe get by in a pinch. looks like they have 7,9,10 & 12 bay brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I actually have 2 sets of them and they are well made.


----------



## Avacado

Testing the waters here, is there anyone interested in a TH10a White, mint condition?


----------



## Barefooter

jsutter71 said:


> snip... I also have an STH10 with several hundreds of dollars of spare parts to include a brand new in the box never used luminous panel that is mostly stripped down to bare metal because *I can't seem to find anyone who does powder coating near me in San Antonio.* I have sent out messages to a few different painters with never a response back. I could ship it but the cost to do that would be insane thanks to the rising cost of everything. And that really sucks because with all the parts and upgrades I have if I ever did get my STH10 painted it would be worth some serious $$$.


I know I've given you this information before... prismaticpowders.com click on "Find Applicator" type in "San Antonio"... lots of applicators in your area.
Powder Coating Near Me | Find a Powder Coater | Prismatic Powders


----------



## Stephen.

Avacado said:


> Testing the waters here, is there anyone interested in a TH10a White, mint condition?


Oh how tempting that sounds, but I'm going to wait to see how M-Oil's endeavor turns out before I purchase anymore parts or cases. Plus it'll be pretty hard to hide that from my wife. I can get away with the odd extra spare part or three, but not that monster, especially if I'm not home when it arrives. 



Barefooter said:


> I know I've given you this information before... prismaticpowders.com click on "Find Applicator" type in "San Antonio"... lots of applicators in your area.
> Powder Coating Near Me | Find a Powder Coater | Prismatic Powders


Most powder coating applicators will pretty much use any brand you have a request for, even if they specialize or sell a particular brand. Honestly I would let them strip off the old existing coating as well. Depending on the shop they'll either bake it off, or chemically remove it, but it avoids damaging the aluminum when using home mechanical methods, and trust me the chemicals they use you can't buy in Home Depot.


----------



## nawk

Stephen. said:


> Oh how tempting that sounds, but I'm going to wait to see how M-Oil's endeavor turns out before I purchase anymore parts or cases. Plus it'll be pretty hard to hide that from my wife. I can get away with the odd extra spare part or three, but not that monster, especially if I'm not home when it arrives.


I still got some room at my place, if you wanna down size to make room. I can help you out


----------



## Stephen.

nawk said:


> I still got some room at my place, if you wanna down size to make room. I can help you out


I got plenty of room in my office, thing is if I have a TH10, and an SMA8 going at the same time, it'll probably be 90 degrees in here with all the windows open in January. Forget about the summer, I'd need as dedicated ductless AC unit just for the office to keep it at 55-60. I always say if my heating system ever went down for a few days, everyone would be sleeping in the office staying toasty.


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Does anybody have an S3 Full WIndow white?


----------



## jsutter71

mandrix said:


> I hear you on the people lost. At my age, almost all my friends are now gone as well. I never was in touch with anyone I served with but met people over the years with common experience. I still don't talk to my wife about time in service except general comments about Army life.
> Anyway;
> 
> I'm puzzled as to why you removed the original powder coating? Was it damaged, or you wanted to change the color?
> Have you considered that maybe you're just a crappy painter? I don't mean that to offend because I personally am not much good at it..not with anything you want displayed, in any event, especially painting with spray cans. Assemble, make wiring and sleeve it, OC, just about anything but painting I guess.


I wanted a clean start which was why I removed the original powder coating. I invested considerable time, energy, and money to make it look right. I even invested in a painting tent to keep the fumes down. I used nothing but good quality Rust-Oleum paint for base, coat, and finish but as I said before, some pieces came out great but others didn't. I can only attribute that to inconsistent quality of the metal. It would be one thing if the situation didn't repeat itself on the same pieces but it did. If you look at my cases then you might see that I'm a perfectionist and it would have bugged me to have mismatched sections. I even go to the trouble of making my own cables and tubing.


----------



## WebsterRKL

I don't possess the patience or mindset for the tedious creation of cables, although I applaud those that do, some even find it comforting, not me. Nor do I have the skills or proper tools for applying a base coat and powder coat to bare aluminum.

We have (2) certified Prismatic Powders applicators in our area, and fairly certain they will do a much better job than I. 

Some very cool Bitspower 3/8ID 5/8OD "Ultimate" fittings I'm sending to a hardware friend in Canada for his very 1st water loop - starting it off right!


----------



## jsutter71

WebsterRKL said:


> I don't possess the patience or mindset for the tedious creation of cables, although I applaud those that do, some even find it comforting, not me. Nor do I have the skills or proper tools for applying a base coat and powder coat to bare aluminum.
> 
> We have (2) certified Prismatic Powders applicators in our area, and fairly certain they will do a much better job than I.
> 
> Some very cool Bitspower 3/8ID 5/8OD "Ultimate" fittings I'm sending to a hardware friend in Canada for his very 1st water loop - starting it off right!
> 
> View attachment 2534308
> 
> View attachment 2534306
> 
> View attachment 2534307


It was either pay $600+ for a set of custom cables or $50 for wire, sleeve, and pins. The distance between the power supply and the top most flex bay to be routed properly was nearly 3 feet for a STH10. Because of the power draw for a fully loaded Aquaero it needs to have its own dedicated power cable. Learned that the hard way. And I could knock out a custom cable in 30 minutes for free rather than spend a ton of cash for a 3 foot custom cable. These are just a few items I have for cabling. Performance PCS charges a ton of money to do what takes me barely anytime at all.


















My spare fittings box. Aside from compression connectors I try to use the least amount of fittings and angled adapters as possible because those things do restrict flow.









My tube bending equipment


----------



## WebsterRKL

You the man jsutter71, you own some amazing gear hardware brother. My hat's off to you. 

As boring as it may seem, I'm using Seasonic stock PSU cables with my TX-700 fanless titanium and a 90deg 24-pin adapter from Bill Owen - MNTechPC, not experiencing any performance issues at all - on the contrary! 

I've owned (5) CaseLabs still have (2) S8 test benches, just not using them right now and awaiting the new CaseLabs born-again revival!


----------



## Latios

mandrix said:


> Don't know if this will even help you out, but on Ebay listing here (US) there are some of those "MunkyMods" brackets for flexbay fans/radiators. Not CaseLabs original but maybe get by in a pinch. looks like they have 7,9,10 & 12 bay brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 280mm Fan / Radiator Mounts For Caselabs Case 7 Flex Bay (Dual 140mm x2) Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Tried that one but they only ship to US addresses only, seems I'm out of luck as the flex bay fan mounts are nowhere to be found anywhere.


----------



## superguest

Latios said:


> Tried that one but they only ship to US addresses only, seems I'm out of luck as the flex bay fan mounts are nowhere to be found anywhere.


check your inbox.


----------



## WebsterRKL

To unleash the absolute CaseLabs rebirth Part 2, you gotta get Jim onboard with a solid business plan and money to back it up.

You've got to get Jim onboard. Pay the man what he wants!


----------



## Starman57

WebsterRKL said:


> To unleash the absolute CaseLabs rebirth Part 2, you gotta get Jim onboard with a solid business plan and money to back it up.
> 
> You've got to get Jim onboard. Pay the man what he wants!


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I think that's unlikely to happen. I would not be surprised to find out that a new design team is already being put together. It never hurts to look at an old design with fresh eyes. Hopefully they can pick up where I left off and come up with some great stuff. I'm looking forward to it.👍


----------



## DerComissar

As Paul McCartney supposedly once said, “You can't reheat a souffle”, referring to a Beatles reunion.

Certainly not the same thing as a CaseLabs rebirth. That is a possibility, and hopefully it will happen.

It's great to see Jim's enthusiasm for this, hell, it's great to see Jim posting here!


----------



## superguest

DerComissar said:


> It's great to see Jim's enthusiasm for this, hell, it's great to see Jim posting here!


Hey, did you purchase that all-window S8 top recently? I swear I saw three pieces re-appeared on BestCases just 3-4 months ago. I was gonna pick one up until I work out how much shipping, import taxes, and brokerage fees are gonna cost. (sorry for the interjection and digression lol)


----------



## DerComissar

Recently?
No, I bought my S8 from CaseLabs back at intro, I think that was in 2014.
I must have had over a dozen various mainstream cases before that, after going CaseLabs I never looked at another case again, lol.


----------



## Avacado

Food for thought. I have both my Mercury s8s and Magnum TH10a for sale on ebay right now. If anyone is interested here, I might consider price negotiation. The s8s is black and the TH10a is white. They are the two sponsored listings if you search for caselabs.


----------



## WebsterRKL

New wheels came in for the CaseLabs S8 test bench Z790 Raptor Lake build.

Looking pretty good with full brakes, hollow axle design, slightly larger diameter than the CL HD wheels. But, they don't fit, need a drill press to open up the mounting holes so the CL screws will thread directly into the Mercury S8 base panel.


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> New wheels came in for the CaseLabs S8 test bench Z790 Raptor Lake build.
> 
> Looking pretty good with full brakes, hollow axle design, slightly larger diameter than the CL HD wheels. But, they don't fit, need a drill press to open up the mounting holes so the CL screws will thread directly into the Mercury S8 base panel.
> 
> View attachment 2535343
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535344
> 
> View attachment 2535345


they look nice. where did you get them?


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> they look nice. where did you get them?








Search results for: 'casters' - Mockett


Doug Mockett & Company, Inc.




www.mockett.com


----------



## Barefooter

Those are cool casters! Here's a site with a wide selection of casters I've used in the past.
https://www.coolcasters.com/


----------



## nawk

[DELETED]


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> I was never able to figure out how to remove those plates off the wheels; and so I plan on just widening the hole when a dremel.
> View attachment 2535611


Hah! I tried widening/opening the mounting holes with my dremel and burned up (3) standard bits that came with the Dremel kit. Ordered (3) more extra heavy duty bits from Amazon and burned those up. I mean burned like smoke and fire. lolol 

Maybe your Dremel is more powerful, but those caster plates are super-hardened steel, so I'm taking mine to a local shop that owns a drill press along with the stock CaseLabs mounting plate to use "as a template" for drilling larger matching holes into the new plates. Best idea I could come up with after the official crash and burn.


----------



## WebsterRKL

I miss my CaseLabs S8 open bench so much. Thought I'd be ok without the chassis for a few months, but I'm having a hard time. 

Mercury S8 hibernating in the hardware closet under a lucky bathroom towel, checked on him today, (you ok?) he's doing fine. 

Ready for Raptor Lake!


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> Maybe your Dremel is more powerful, but those caster plates are super-hardened steel, so I'm taking mine to a local shop that owns a drill press along with the stock CaseLabs mounting plate to use "as a template" for drilling larger matching holes into the new plates. Best idea I could come up with after the official crash and burn.


No, I have the most basic dremel (100-series). lol The problem is that I don't know how to remove the caster plates from the wheels (that's assuming if they can be removed at all).


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> View attachment 2535716
> 
> No, I have the most basic dremel (100-series). lol The problem is that I don't know how to remove the caster plates from the wheels (that's assuming if they can be removed at all).
> 
> I'm still gonna get it a shot. I'll update it you with how it turns out.
> View attachment 2535715


Wow. With that Dremel Press you may have a good chance. Let us all know how it worked out, once the smoke clears. lol 

Honestly, I've tried a few of those standard Dremel bits in your image and they only create fire... 

New casters arrived with the stems/plates separated from the caster wheels. How to remove the CL wheels from the original stems? Darn if I know? I may have to take the entire CL wheel assembly and new plates to the drill press guy. lol


----------



## nawk

@WebsterRKL
Takes about 15mins per caster.


----------



## WebsterRKL

nawk said:


> @WebsterRKL
> Takes about 15mins per caster.
> View attachment 2536550
> View attachment 2536551


Wow. Did you use a stone? Which one? I'm gonna get busy on this right away! Wow!

That man's got a real skill tree going on!


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> Wow. Did you use a stone? Which one? I'm gonna get busy on this right away! Wow!
> That man's got a real skill tree going on!


Thanks! I widen the hole using a $45 dremel

I still need to deburr and clean things up a bit later.


----------



## nawk

[DELETED]


----------



## WebsterRKL

I drilled two holes in the upper right corner of the S8 test bench front panel (not front cover) to attach an offset fan rad accessory plate, and that's it. Every other time I tried to get any positive use from my Dremel I FAILED! 

I just stink at dremeling - good to know one's limitations. 

This is the only mod I ever achieved with mine - two simple holes drilled. Oh wait, one of the holes was already there for the S8 test bench handle to mount to, so I only drilled one damn hole, gawd I suck.


----------



## Barefooter

nawk said:


> This is the smallest caster w/ breaks that I could find. I am going to stick to this set until I find something smaller 😬
> View attachment 2536591


Check these out with swivel plates bolts right onto CaseLabs cases. I can't remember the exact measurement but shorter than the stock ones.
https://www.coolcasters.com/cool-casters-625-wi-fi-series


----------



## WebsterRKL

Barefooter said:


> Check these out with swivel plates bolts right onto CaseLabs cases. I can't remember the exact measurement but shorter than the stock ones.
> https://www.coolcasters.com/cool-casters-625-wi-fi-series
> View attachment 2536602


Those look supercool man for an extremely low profile build on wheels. 

OK, the Moving Sale is about to begin.

Anyone wishing White Storm Trooper rads for their CaseLabs? The 360mm has never been wet, brand new, the 120mm and 240mm low miles. 

I'll repost over in the hardware market.


----------



## WebsterRKL

This is a thermal probe 










More Moving Sale:

there's a triple black solid under there somewhere 










There she is, and she's beautiful!


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> This is a thermal probe
> 
> View attachment 2536784
> 
> 
> More Moving Sale:
> 
> there's a triple black solid under there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 2536786
> 
> 
> There she is, and she's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 2536788


Yes, I'll take the solid covers.


----------



## WebsterRKL

And there it is, what I knew all along.

I only sell CaseLabs to good people.


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> And there it is, what I knew all along.
> I only sell CaseLabs to good people.


You are lame. Really, you shouldn't even be advertising on this thread anyway there's a sub-forum for that. Go find your buyer there.

I am sure some of us here still remember NewUser16, right? This guy here reminds me of him.😏


----------



## alexstreetwolf

nawk said:


> You are lame. Really, you shouldn't even be advertising on this thread anyway there's a sub-forum for that. Go find your buyer there.
> 
> I am sure some of us here still remember NewUser16, right? This guy here reminds me of him.😏


What did NewUser16 do? He sold me a 39mm top back too for $140 usd + shipping in good condition.


----------



## WebsterRKL

NewUser16 is a REALLY good guy! I love that guy! 

Wish he was still hanging with us...

Everyone talks about what CaseLabs they have to sell in this thread. They even point to their eBay CaseLabs listings - nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rainstar

NewUser16 is a scammer, I had a brush in with him and he totally dissapeared, con artist with empty promises.


----------



## nawk

WebsterRKL said:


> Sorry, you generally give me an overall feeling of uggh, like *you're not a very good person*.


I think you got some explaining to do after calling me out for no apparent reason (based on an "overall feeling" --- a hunch). Why you put dirt on mah name boi? For one, you really shouldn't be bringing personal drama onto this thread. If I said or did sumthin, let it be known.



WebsterRKL said:


> *And CaseLabs is absolutely brilliant from Jim's heart..
> 
> Sorry, I cannot sell Jim's wonderful and beautiful creations to you! *


To make matters worse, you've even brought Jim into this bull...


----------



## Deeptek

Is anyone interested in trading their black S3 36mm extended top for my black s3 windowed top? PM me here or on Discord (this will be faster) MCP#4999.


----------



## Avacado

Deeptek said:


> Is anyone interested in trading their black S3 36mm extended top for my black s3 windowed top? PM me here or on Discord (this will be faster) MCP#4999.


----------



## jsutter71

I love the idea of buying individual components again to fill up my white SMA8 but I don't see that happening anytime soon. To throw a little perspective out there. I wanted to upgrade my sons 7-year-old desktop, but I did not want to spend crazy amounts of money for parts. So, I bought him an Alienware desktop with a 12th gen core i5 CPU and RTX 3070 for $2100. It came with the usual crap memory, although DDR5 and SSD. I replaced the SSD with a 1tb Samsung 980 pro which cost $168 so in total I spent $2268. Considering how difficult it is to find an RTX 3070 for anything under $1500 I call that a good deal. Surprisingly Alienware used fairly decent parts when I opened up the case. The video card looks about the same size as the reference model. The motherboard has four DIMM slots, two 2280 M.2 slots, a plethora or 4 pin PWM fan connectors, liquid cooled CPU cooler in push/pull fan configuration, four SATA slots, front USB C, three rear USB C, and no bloatware installed. I was surprised that it did not have Thunderbolt 4 because my Alienware laptop with a 11th gen Core i9 does. 

I examined the video card closely and in big clear letters said maid in China. So that is the root of the Video card supply issues. A special shoutout to NVIDIA for making that happen.


----------



## Gamer2021

Would love to get a S8 with a ped if possible, or even a STH10 or other single wide merlin case. Beautiful cases for sure.


----------



## Avacado

Gamer2021 said:


> Would love to get a S8 with a ped if possible, or even a STH10 or other single wide merlin case. Beautiful cases for sure.


Just wait a year or so, you should be able to buy one NP on the cheap.


----------



## Gamer2021

Avacado said:


> Just wait a year or so, you should be able to buy one NP on the cheap.


Im hoping so or something I like comes up for sale before they are back in business.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

I honestly think the dynamic of computer cases and computing in general have changed. Most people including myself can appreciate high core count and low tdp cpus meaning smaller itx well cooled builds on both air and watercooled (a single 240mm at minimum?) 

I will also admit I am using a 980ti watercooled with an i5 760 and still happily game yea make fun of me, but carrying a s5 watercooled is starting to take its toll and realize I can't even utilize 6-8 cores let alone 16. A basic air cooled itx in a nr200p, ncase m1 (too expensive,) or a mjolnir would make me happy physically and mentally lol.


----------



## Gamer2021

Michaelxdrift said:


> I honestly think the dynamic of computer cases and computing in general have changed. Most people including myself can appreciate high core count and low tdp cpus meaning smaller itx well cooled builds on both air and watercooled (a single 240mm at minimum?)
> 
> I will also admit I am using a 980ti watercooled with an i5 760 and still happily game yea make fun of me, but carrying a s5 watercooled is starting to take its toll and realize I can't even utilize 6-8 cores let alone 16. A basic air cooled itx in a nr200p, ncase m1 (too expensive,) or a mjolnir would make me happy physically and mentally lol.


I hear ya, ever got into the LAN thing or moving cases too much once built. Long as the hardware does what you need it to do that is all that matters, I have been hardware chaser since 2016 and its expensive and addicting


----------



## Dagamus NM

Gamer2021 said:


> Im hoping so or something I like comes up for sale before they are back in business.


Sorry, I have been out of the loop. What is this about them coming back in business?


----------



## Biggu

Dagamus NM said:


> Sorry, I have been out of the loop. What is this about them coming back in business?


*M-oll* here purchase the IP of Case labs and is exploring the reproducing the cases.


----------



## jsutter71

Michaelxdrift said:


> I honestly think the dynamic of computer cases and computing in general have changed. Most people including myself can appreciate high core count and low tdp cpus meaning smaller itx well cooled builds on both air and watercooled (a single 240mm at minimum?)
> 
> I will also admit I am using a 980ti watercooled with an i5 760 and still happily game yea make fun of me, but carrying a s5 watercooled is starting to take its toll and realize I can't even utilize 6-8 cores let alone 16. A basic air cooled itx in a nr200p, ncase m1 (too expensive,) or a mjolnir would make me happy physically and mentally lol.


At one point I had 3 980ti's in my system which were later upgraded to dual Titan Xp's. No comparison. Back when Nvidia actually sold video cards and had a 2-card limit. I spent a small fortune for those pair of TXp's but at least they weren't sold at a 150% markup. Mine were paired with a i7 6950x that I bought from Silicon lottery and constantly overclocked 43% for the 2 years it was in my system. Had 4 G-Skill 16gb DDR4-3200 CL 14 and that memory would give any DDR5 a black eye even though it was over 5r years ago in 2017. Just for grins I'm adding a shot of my Alienware X17 DDR4 3466 with a i9-11980HK and mobile RTX-3080 not stripped down. 16gb memory 1750 MHz GPU clock. My 5+ year old desktop still smokes my new laptop except for storage. My Alienware has dual PCIe 4.0 populated by 2 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. It also has Thunderbolt 4 which has a Terramaster TD2 Thunderbolt 3 with 2 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 and about as fast as a SATA 3 SSD.

X4 16gb G-skill DDR4 3200 CL14.










X2 16gb KIngston DDR4 3466 CL22. Current Fastest laptop memory available. Alienware X17R1 laptop









*Dual PCIe 4.0 two 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. Alineware X17R1 laptop*









*Dual 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 VIA Thunderbolt 4 Terramaster TD2. HDD capacity as SATA3 SSD speeds. Alienware X17R1 laptop*


----------



## M-oll

Just a quick update for you all:

I've received the USB drive and have been exploring its content now. As far as I can tell there are about 1200-ish parts in a .prt-extension that I need to convert. I've tried opening the files with Adobe DC (can't remember the name of the person here that told me about it), LibreCAD and AutoDesk but without success. Gonna try Solidworks soon.

I'm also talking to Amanda UK about converting the files but they couldn't open them. Last I heard from them before the holidays they were looking for a manufacturer that had the software if they could help me.


----------



## lkramer

M-oll said:


> Just a quick update for you all:
> 
> I've received the USB drive and have been exploring its content now. As far as I can tell there are about 1200-ish parts in a .prt-extension that I need to convert. I've tried opening the files with Adobe DC (can't remember the name of the person here that told me about it), LibreCAD and AutoDesk but without success. Gonna try Solidworks soon.
> 
> I'm also talking to Amanda UK about converting the files but they couldn't open them. Last I heard from them before the holidays they were looking for a manufacturer that had the software if they could help me.


The .prt extension is usually associated with Unigraphics/NX or PTC Pro/Engineer. SolidWorks 2020 has an importer for both CAD programs.


----------



## nawk

jsutter71 said:


> At one point I had 3 980ti's in my system which were later upgraded to dual Titan Xp's. No comparison. Back when Nvidia actually sold video cards and had a 2-card limit. I spent a small fortune for those pair of TXp's but at least they weren't sold at a 150% markup. Mine were paired with a i7 6950x that I bought from Silicon lottery and constantly overclocked 43% for the 2 years it was in my system. Had 4 G-Skill 16gb DDR4-3200 CL 14 and that memory would give any DDR5 a black eye even though it was over 5r years ago in 2017. Just for grins I'm adding a shot of my Alienware X17 DDR4 3466 with a i9-11980HK and mobile RTX-3080 not stripped down. 16gb memory 1750 MHz GPU clock. My 5+ year old desktop still smokes my new laptop except for storage. My Alienware has dual PCIe 4.0 populated by 2 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. It also has Thunderbolt 4 which has a Terramaster TD2 Thunderbolt 3 with 2 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 and about as fast as a SATA 3 SSD.
> 
> X4 16gb G-skill DDR4 3200 CL14.
> View attachment 2540922
> 
> 
> 
> X2 16gb KIngston DDR4 3466 CL22. Current Fastest laptop memory available. Alienware X17R1 laptop
> View attachment 2540923
> 
> 
> *Dual PCIe 4.0 two 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. Alineware X17R1 laptop*
> View attachment 2540926
> 
> 
> *Dual 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 VIA Thunderbolt 4 Terramaster TD2. HDD capacity as SATA3 SSD speeds. Alienware X17R1 laptop*
> View attachment 2540927


How much did you pay for your Alienware laptop again?


----------



## nawk

jsutter71 said:


> At one point I had 3 980ti's in my system which were later upgraded to dual Titan Xp's. No comparison. Back when Nvidia actually sold video cards and had a 2-card limit. I spent a small fortune for those pair of TXp's but at least they weren't sold at a 150% markup. Mine were paired with a i7 6950x that I bought from Silicon lottery and constantly overclocked 43% for the 2 years it was in my system. Had 4 G-Skill 16gb DDR4-3200 CL 14 and that memory would give any DDR5 a black eye even though it was over 5r years ago in 2017. Just for grins I'm adding a shot of my Alienware X17 DDR4 3466 with a i9-11980HK and mobile RTX-3080 not stripped down. 16gb memory 1750 MHz GPU clock. My 5+ year old desktop still smokes my new laptop except for storage. My Alienware has dual PCIe 4.0 populated by 2 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. It also has Thunderbolt 4 which has a Terramaster TD2 Thunderbolt 3 with 2 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 and about as fast as a SATA 3 SSD.
> 
> X4 16gb G-skill DDR4 3200 CL14.
> View attachment 2540922
> 
> 
> 
> X2 16gb KIngston DDR4 3466 CL22. Current Fastest laptop memory available. Alienware X17R1 laptop
> View attachment 2540923
> 
> 
> *Dual PCIe 4.0 two 1tb Samsung 980 pros in RAID 0. Alineware X17R1 laptop*
> View attachment 2540926
> 
> 
> *Dual 16gb 7200rpm Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 HDD's in RAID 0 VIA Thunderbolt 4 Terramaster TD2. HDD capacity as SATA3 SSD speeds. Alienware X17R1 laptop*
> View attachment 2540927


Also, assuming that you are using your dual 16TB for storage I wouldn't configure them in RAID 0. Nice sequential r/w speeds though.


----------



## M-oll

lkramer said:


> The .prt extension is usually associated with Unigraphics/NX or PTC Pro/Engineer. SolidWorks 2020 has an importer for both CAD programs.


Thanks, I'll check out SolidWorks as soon as I can.


----------



## lkramer

M-oll said:


> Thanks, I'll check out SolidWorks as soon as I can.


If SolidWorks can't import or incorrectly imports the .prt files, my corporation has active licenses for both NX or Pro/E.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Biggu said:


> *M-oll* here purchase the IP of Case labs and is exploring the reproducing the cases.


Oh sweet. I hope it happens.



M-oll said:


> Just a quick update for you all:
> 
> I've received the USB drive and have been exploring its content now. As far as I can tell there are about 1200-ish parts in a .prt-extension that I need to convert. I've tried opening the files with Adobe DC (can't remember the name of the person here that told me about it), LibreCAD and AutoDesk but without success. Gonna try Solidworks soon.
> 
> I'm also talking to Amanda UK about converting the files but they couldn't open them. Last I heard from them before the holidays they were looking for a manufacturer that had the software if they could help me.


I am rooting for you sir. I love my cases and would love to try out some of the other models for future projects.


----------



## tabascosauz

Michaelxdrift said:


> I honestly think the dynamic of computer cases and computing in general have changed. Most people including myself can appreciate high core count and low tdp cpus meaning smaller itx well cooled builds on both air and watercooled (a single 240mm at minimum?)
> 
> I will also admit I am using a 980ti watercooled with an i5 760 and still happily game yea make fun of me, but carrying a s5 watercooled is starting to take its toll and realize I can't even utilize 6-8 cores let alone 16. A basic air cooled itx in a nr200p, ncase m1 (too expensive,) or a mjolnir would make me happy physically and mentally lol.


A lot of people are getting into SFF, more desk space/need to transport/nicer on the eyes (subjective)/"performance-per-liter". Which is a good thing, because SFF would have never exploded in popularity or become as convenient as it is now, without the recent interest. I spent a few years flying internationally frequently with my desktop, I went SG08/SG05/NCASE during my flying days. Then into the Cerberus and Cerberus X after I stopped flying. Also had a taste of the NR200 recently.

Just got burned out. Making one or two builds SFF is cool and exciting; troubleshooting and fixing issues from dozen+ SFF builds and hardware upgrades ranges from slightly more difficult - significantly tedious - nigh impossible.

I still do SFF where it's needed - I've my backpackable HTPC in a 4.6L Lone L5 and another in a 5.3L HT5. But my main is a loop now, and I'd like to keep things reasonably spacious and accessible, so super interested in a S3 or X2M. My Cerberus X (using rn) and Cerberus are alright for air but really aren't well thought out in terms of water without resorting to smothering the board with the PSU/cutting and modding.

If you've never tried SFF before, you owe it to yourself to experience it. But don't think it's the be-all-end-all.


----------



## rolandos582

I was very active with custom watercooling etc. Now I lost interest and wanna downscale my PC and custom loop. I currently have a Caselabs SMA8 with alot of extra/optional accessoires etc. I see a few listings on Ebay, are these cases still in interest since Caselabs went bankrupt? Wanna sell my SMA8 and make someone else happy with their watercooling setup 

Where would the best place? Is this still Ebay or are there other platforms etc?


----------



## Gamer2021

rolandos582 said:


> I was very active with custom watercooling etc. Now I lost interest and wanna downscale my PC and custom loop. I currently have a Caselabs SMA8 with alot of extra/optional accessoires etc. I see a few listings on Ebay, are these cases still in interest since Caselabs went bankrupt? Wanna sell my SMA8 and make someone else happy with their watercooling setup
> 
> Where would the best place? Is this still Ebay or are there other platforms etc?


I would say list it here, or in the Caselabs facebook group. Ebay has fees that are high imo from a seller standpoint.


----------



## Gamer2021

tabascosauz said:


> A lot of people are getting into SFF, more desk space/need to transport/nicer on the eyes (subjective)/"performance-per-liter". Which is a good thing, because SFF would have never exploded in popularity or become as convenient as it is now, without the recent interest. I spent a few years flying internationally frequently with my desktop, I went SG08/SG05/NCASE during my flying days. Then into the Cerberus and Cerberus X after I stopped flying. Also had a taste of the NR200 recently.
> 
> Just got burned out. Making one or two builds SFF is cool and exciting; troubleshooting and fixing issues from dozen+ SFF builds and hardware upgrades ranges from slightly more difficult - significantly tedious - nigh impossible.
> 
> I still do SFF where it's needed - I've my backpackable HTPC in a 4.6L Lone L5 and another in a 5.3L HT5. But my main is a loop now, and I'd like to keep things reasonably spacious and accessible, so super interested in a S3 or X2M. My Cerberus X (using rn) and Cerberus are alright for air but really aren't well thought out in terms of water without resorting to smothering the board with the PSU/cutting and modding.
> 
> If you've never tried SFF before, you owe it to yourself to experience it. But don't think it's the be-all-end-all.


I agree, I'm hoping to secure a S8 soon as I have grown tired of towers and they tend to look the same over time.


----------



## FallenAngel5309

M-oll said:


> Just a quick update for you all:
> 
> I've received the USB drive and have been exploring its content now. As far as I can tell there are about 1200-ish parts in a .prt-extension that I need to convert. I've tried opening the files with Adobe DC (can't remember the name of the person here that told me about it), LibreCAD and AutoDesk but without success. Gonna try Solidworks soon.
> 
> I'm also talking to Amanda UK about converting the files but they couldn't open them. Last I heard from them before the holidays they were looking for a manufacturer that had the software if they could help me.


I believe fusion360 works for prt files but it has to be a paid subscription and not the free/personal license.


----------



## -relaxer-

lkramer said:


> The .prt extension is usually associated with Unigraphics/NX or PTC Pro/Engineer. SolidWorks 2020 has an importer for both CAD programs.


I fully agree. PRT is UG NX / Siemens. I working with this CAD system daily in the automotive industry. If you need any support or file converts, just le me know  

BTW....I have still one of my 2pcie bracket holder (SMA8-A) for sale here (last one and hopeufully coming soon back in stock from original caselabs)
Cheers!


----------



## mandrix

Anyone have 2 slotted, white, single bay covers? Could use solid ones I guess. I have some Case Labs items either Merlin SM8 or generic Case Labs to trade. One example would be a 3 bay slotted/white cover or solid covers. "pump" platforms, pedestal parts (SM8) including front and rear structure, front cover, slotted side panels etc. Can build a pedestal from the parts with a little skill, aluminum angle and a steady hand with a jigsaw (I did).
Also could use 4xHDD rack, I have the bay / pedestal radiator fan mounts. Two SM8 pedestal x 480 rad mounts which are incorrect depth for push/pull fans made by Case Labs and replaced with correct ones (in use)
PM for list and if I actually get notified I'll respond ASAP.
Mods if this post out of bounds then I guess do your thing, all apologies, not around much anymore. Rep is still good, I trust, after these years have passed.


----------



## jsutter71

nawk said:


> How much did you pay for your Alienware laptop again?


After discounts $3100. To be fair my son's Alienware Aurora R13 desktop I bought him for Christmas was $2200. That came with a 12th gen Core i5 12600KF, GeForce RTX 3070, 8GB DDR5 at 4400MHz, 750-watt power supply, and 256gb M.2 SSD which I upgraded with a 1tb Samsung 980pro. The motherboard had two PCIe 4.0 slots and multiple PWM fan connectors. I detest buying prebuilt anything but was actually impressed with the expandability of it and the cable management. The CPU was liquid cooled with a 120mm RAD and 2 fans in push/pull. I did not get a window but when I opened up the case all the cables were neatly routed for maximum airflow. The front IO had 2 USB 3.2 type A and 1 USB 3.2 type C ports. The rear IO had no shortage of USB 3.2 type A and C ports. As I said, I was really impressed with how Dell has stepped up their game on a prebuilt desktop.


One last note about a comment I read from someone who advised against buying prebuilt systems because of the tendency for companies to use castrated video cards with lower wattage. Not so with the Alienware R13. I looked very closely at the RTX 3070 and although OEM I could find no discernable difference between it and the retail reference model. In size and specs. Including the power connector. There is a reason why Dell requires a 750-watt power supply for the RTX 3070 and above. The video card shortage is the only reason I bought a prebuilt system.

Regarding the X17R1. The laptop comes with a massive 330 watt power supply to provide enough juice for the 16gb Mobile RTX 3080. Dell has announced R2 at CES which comes with a 12th gen CPU, DDR5, and up to an RTX 3080ti, but I doubt it will be available until late summer.

Aurora R13
https://www.dell.com/en-us/member/shop/gaming-and-games/alienware-aurora-r13-gaming-desktop/spd/alienware-aurora-r13-desktop/wdr13aur10h?ref=frommyaccount#carousel-example-with-caption

X17R1 laptop
https://www.dell.com/en-us/member/shop/dell-laptops/alienware-x17-gaming-laptop/spd/alienware-x17-r1-laptop/wnx17r1cto40s


----------



## mandrix

mandrix said:


> Anyone have 2 slotted, white, single bay covers? Could use solid ones I guess. I have some Case Labs items either Merlin SM8 or generic Case Labs to trade. One example would be a 3 bay slotted/white cover or solid covers. "pump" platforms, pedestal parts (SM8) including front and rear structure, front cover, slotted side panels etc. Can build a pedestal from the parts with a little skill, aluminum angle and a steady hand with a jigsaw (I did).
> Also could use 4xHDD rack, I have the bay / pedestal radiator fan mounts. Two SM8 pedestal x 480 rad mounts which are incorrect depth for push/pull fans made by Case Labs and replaced with correct ones (in use)
> PM for list and if I actually get notified I'll respond ASAP.
> Mods if this post out of bounds then I guess do your thing, all apologies, not around much anymore. Rep is still good, I trust, after these years have passed.


Found the parts! All is good, picked up two single bay covers. Moved Blu ray drive to pedestal and needed to cover the gap.


----------



## mandrix

OK I found the SM8 vertical / horizontal mount cut into pieces, but the damage on the bends is clear to see. Again, this part was replaced with a pristine one with no damage by Case Labs so no harm no foul. I only show this as an example of what can happen when bending aluminum.
The black stuff on these pieces is adhesive/foam from some leftover radiator gaskets I had applied to these pieces, and any damage other than the striations visible in the bend is of my doing.
I can see now the damage is in the metal itself. Not sure if they used a form/press or just a sheet metal brake but something went wrong. I have bent the same gauge aluminum on a brake to build a complete back wall for my case when I did the double-reverse ATX mod with the mobo back pointing up.


----------



## SPLongwell

Hi folks!
Has anyone found a way to replace or modernize the front USB/Audio port assembly that bolts in behind the power switch plate on CaseLab cases?
I have an SM8 from circa 2012 with USB 2.0, Audio, and Firewire ports and would like to update to USB 3.x (including USB-C). Here's what I currently have:








My owner's manual shows a USB 3.0 retrofit kit that was available at the time:









The closest I've found is a 3.5" front panel hub like this one on eBay:








Sadly, I don't have a flex-bay 3.5'' device adapter (MAC-151) to put it into and it wouldn't be as elegant as just updating the existing ports. I suppose the 3.5" insert could be modded to fit into the switch plate, but I think that's a fair bit above my case modding pay grade.
Any suggestions?
Perhaps this is something for M-oll's request list. Would anyone else be interested in this kind of thing?
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## mandrix

SPLongwell said:


> Hi folks!
> Has anyone found a way to replace or modernize the front USB/Audio port assembly that bolts in behind the power switch plate on CaseLab cases?
> I have an SM8 from circa 2012 with USB 2.0, Audio, and Firewire ports and would like to update to USB 3.x (including USB-C). Here's what I currently have:
> View attachment 2545576
> 
> My owner's manual shows a USB 3.0 retrofit kit that was available at the time:
> View attachment 2545580
> 
> 
> The closest I've found is a 3.5" front panel hub like this one on eBay:
> View attachment 2545579
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a flex-bay 3.5'' device adapter (MAC-151) to put it into and it wouldn't be as elegant as just updating the existing ports. I suppose the 3.5" insert could be modded to fit into the switch plate, but I think that's a fair bit above my case modding pay grade.
> Any suggestions?
> Perhaps this is something for M-oll's request list. Would anyone else be interested in this kind of thing?
> Thanks!
> Scott


I did update mine to USB 3.0 (from CaseLabs) but I wouldn't mind USB-C as well. Seems like there would be something out there somewhere. I could do without the Audio, never used the front ports on any machine I've owned.

I just replaced the power and reset switches on mine a few months ago, it's standard stuff. Speaking of which, where are yours?


----------



## SPLongwell

mandrix said:


> I just replaced the power and reset switches on mine a few months ago, it's standard stuff. Speaking of which, where are yours?


They are still in their original spot, I just removed the USB ports when I was doing some cleanup while upgrading from Z77/3770K to X570/5800X. Long overdue - there was some serious dust accumulation everywhere! I didn't put the ports back in to see how I felt about the reduced cable clutter on the inside and empty holes on the outside. 
Like you, I don't use the front audio ports and the new board doesn't have Firewire support.








By the way, I probably don't need to say it on this forum but working on this 10 year old case is always a joy: the quality, durability, and adaptability are amazing.
Scott


----------



## Barefooter

SPLongwell said:


> They are still in their original spot, I just removed the USB ports when I was doing some cleanup while upgrading from Z77/3770K to X570/5800X. Long overdue - there was some serious dust accumulation everywhere! I didn't put the ports back in to see how I felt about the reduced cable clutter on the inside and empty holes on the outside.
> Like you, I don't use the front audio ports and the new board doesn't have Firewire support.
> View attachment 2545763
> 
> By the way, I probably don't need to say it on this forum but working on this 10 year old case is always a joy: the quality, durability, and adaptability are amazing.
> Scott


I've never seen the panel with a firewire port. Old tech now lol.


----------



## SPLongwell

Barefooter said:


> I've never seen the panel with a firewire port. Old tech now lol.


You should see the camcorder I used to transfer our old family videos! It has composite RCA outputs and required a new-fangled analog to digital converter with FireWire outputs to complete the link to my computer.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SPLongwell said:


> You should see the camcorder I used to transfer our old family videos! It has composite RCA outputs and required a new-fangled analog to digital converter with FireWire outputs to complete the link to my computer.


Those things work pretty good though. I have sourced video that way to edit in premier pro. Quality is not the best but watching elderly people cry seeing loved ones on screen that they haven't seen since before the VCR went away is more than worth it.


----------



## chibi

^ darn ninja's cutting onions again...


----------



## Corrsoive_King

Anyone got a sma8 39mm top


----------



## Biggu

Corrsoive_King said:


> Anyone got a sma8 39mm top


I have the 39mm top on mine


----------



## NefariousBIG

Corrsoive_King said:


> Anyone got a sma8 39mm top


I've got a 120mm extended top that I can trade for specific parts. Which case do you plan on using the extended top on?


----------



## Corrsoive_King

Biggu said:


> I have the 39mm top on mine


Is it for sell?


----------



## Corrsoive_King

NefariousBIG said:


> I've got a 120mm extended top that I can trade for specific parts. Which case do you plan on using the extended top on?


I only have drive mounts and a solid top currently


----------



## NefariousBIG

Corrsoive_King said:


> I only have drive mounts and a solid top currently


What CaseLabs caseS do you own?


----------



## Corrsoive_King

NefariousBIG said:


> What CaseLabs caseS do you own?


I only have the Sma8 black


----------



## NefariousBIG

Corrsoive_King said:


> I only have the Sma8 black


I am only interested in a trade.


----------



## Corrsoive_King

NefariousBIG said:


> I am only interested in a trade.


Are you interested in trading the drive mounts and storage mounta for the top


----------



## jsutter71

SPLongwell said:


> They are still in their original spot, I just removed the USB ports when I was doing some cleanup while upgrading from Z77/3770K to X570/5800X. Long overdue - there was some serious dust accumulation everywhere! I didn't put the ports back in to see how I felt about the reduced cable clutter on the inside and empty holes on the outside.
> Like you, I don't use the front audio ports and the new board doesn't have Firewire support.
> View attachment 2545763
> 
> By the way, I probably don't need to say it on this forum but working on this 10 year old case is always a joy: the quality, durability, and adaptability are amazing.
> Scott


Surprised to see a DVD player. It's been more than a decade since installed anything that wasn't downloadable. Maybe if I had slow internet but I don't. I am pissed that Google refuses to upgrade my service to 2 gigs even though it's been in my neighborhood for over a year. They won't give me a straight answer as to why other than my current fiber jack doesn't support it which is pure BS because the upgrade requires installing a new fiber jack. I've had Google fiber for 4 years now and if they weren't a monopoly in San Antonio and I had the option to switch I would. The closest competitor in my neighborhood is Spectrum which is only 300Mbps. I think I'm a victim of cancel culture because they don't like my politics. Here's my current speed that I pay $56 a month for. 









my current speed.


----------



## jsutter71

Corrsoive_King said:


> Anyone got a sma8 39mm top


The elusive 39mm top. If I knew how much people wanted them, I would have stocked up. I'm thinking about just selling my stripped down STH10. Most of it is exactly like the pics here. I wonder how much I could get for it. What's in the pics is a fraction of all the parts I have. I have a lot of spares including a wide variety of flex bay sections, drive cages, and even a brand new never before used luminous mid panel. I did manage to acquire a new mid-section panel not in the pics in gunmetal grey. I didn't strip the paint of it, but it replaced the only real broken piece I had. The mid-section for the motherboard tray has a lot of holes but they have all been patched and sanded. Something I learned the hard way was that my STH10 mid-section has the extended motherboard tray, and it is not a piece you could swap out with a standard motherboard tray mid-section. I found that out after acquiring a standard motherboard tray mid-section which would work fine in a SMA8 or SMA8-A. But since my SMA8 is in pristine condition I have no use for the part so it's just another spare for the collection.


----------



## SPLongwell

jsutter71 said:


> Surprised to see a DVD player. It's been more than a decade since installed anything that wasn't downloadable.


Yeah, I'm down to just 2 real use cases for it: 1) ripping the used CDs I still buy from time to time and 2) burning CDs to listen to in my car since I don't really use my phone while driving. Probably if I were building a new, smaller computer from scratch, I would mount the DVD burner in an external enclosure and keep it in a closet until I needed it. For now, the SM8 has so much spare space it's fine where it is. ;-)


----------



## SkullhunterM42

What's the update on the caselabs resurrection?


----------



## M-oll

SkullhunterM42 said:


> What's the update on the caselabs resurrection?


I'm still looking for a way to convert the .prt files to .dxf. Amada UK couldn't help me and I can't get a hold of anyone over at Amada US. I got in contact with another company yesterday that might be able to help, gonna call them tomorrow (Thursday) to see where it goes.


----------



## MoDeNa

M-oll said:


> I'm still looking for a way to convert the .prt files to .dxf. Amada UK couldn't help me and I can't get a hold of anyone over at Amada US. I got in contact with another company yesterday that might be able to help, gonna call them tomorrow (Thursday) to see where it goes.


Hi! I wonder why is so difficult to find a converter for that file format. I am sure I am missing something but I tried in Google and saw several online converters... perhaps this is for simple files... I am looking forward to see Caselabs on fire again!!


----------



## Starman57

M-oll said:


> I'm still looking for a way to convert the .prt files to .dxf. Amada UK couldn't help me and I can't get a hold of anyone over at Amada US. I got in contact with another company yesterday that might be able to help, gonna call them tomorrow (Thursday) to see where it goes.


I'm surprised at the response you got from Amada. Apparently they are not familiar with their own software. Anyone with access to Fabriwin or AP100 can covert the files (AP100 is the successor to Fabriwin). It's a fast and simple process actually. I did it all the time when I needed to send geometry information to tooling vendors. Bend deduction values are embedded in the files, so it's easy to get dimensions to features across different planes. It won't show bend orientation, but in most cases that shouldn't be too hard to figure out. DXF files can be directly imported into Solidworks as 2D models. From there, the 2D model can be converted to 3D, but that will take more work. I know it can be done, but I never had a need to do it, so I'm not familiar with the exact process.

I'm not sure about Europe but here in the US, there are hundreds of Fabriwin/AP100 users. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## dankamongmen

hey there everybody! i just completed a CaseLabs Magnum T10 build, and did a very complete writeup. perhaps y'all will enjoy it:






Schwarzgerät III - dankwiki, the wiki of nick black







nick-black.com





please critique my build at will!

also, i'm interested in a T10-compatible pedestal, should anyone have one to part with.


----------



## Section31

dankamongmen said:


> hey there everybody! i just completed a CaseLabs Magnum T10 build, and did a very complete writeup. perhaps y'all will enjoy it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwarzgerät III - dankwiki, the wiki of nick black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nick-black.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please critique my build at will!
> 
> also, i'm interested in a T10-compatible pedestal, should anyone have one to part with.


Contact Shawnb99 on reddit. He has one but is banned on ocn. Outsider1234 is his reddit name.


----------



## dankamongmen

Section31 said:


> Contact Shawnb99 on reddit. He has one but is banned on ocn. Outsider1234 is his reddit name.


thanks, i was able to get hold of him! let's see if this happens. i'm not sure how exactly i would use the pedestal, but i've got some ideas =]


----------



## M-oll

MoDeNa said:


> Hi! I wonder why is so difficult to find a converter for that file format. I am sure I am missing something but I tried in Google and saw several online converters... perhaps this is for simple files... I am looking forward to see Caselabs on fire again!!


I did the same and tried most of the converters without any result. I've tried everything from Adobe DC (got the tip from here) to reaConverter and LibreCAD to autocad and Solidworks etc. 

And now I think it is actually done since I got two converted files from the company I talked to last week. 



Starman57 said:


> I'm surprised at the response you got from Amada. Apparently they are not familiar with their own software. Anyone with access to Fabriwin or AP100 can covert the files (AP100 is the successor to Fabriwin). It's a fast and simple process actually. I did it all the time when I needed to send geometry information to tooling vendors. Bend deduction values are embedded in the files, so it's easy to get dimensions to features across different planes. It won't show bend orientation, but in most cases that shouldn't be too hard to figure out. DXF files can be directly imported into Solidworks as 2D models. From there, the 2D model can be converted to 3D, but that will take more work. I know it can be done, but I never had a need to do it, so I'm not familiar with the exact process.
> 
> I'm not sure about Europe but here in the US, there are hundreds of Fabriwin/AP100 users. Let me know if I can be of any help.


Yeah, I don't know why they weren't able to do it. They just said that they couldn't open the files. I talked to Amada UK, Sweden, Germany and Canada. Could never get a hold of anyone in the US. 

Anyway, it seems that the problem is solved now. Just can't do a batch conversion of the files so I have to convert them one by one so I know what I'll be doing for a while.


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> I did the same and tried most of the converters without any result. I've tried everything from Adobe DC (got the tip from here) to reaConverter and LibreCAD to autocad and Solidworks etc.
> 
> And now I think it is actually done since I got two converted files from the company I talked to last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know why they weren't able to do it. They just said that they couldn't open the files. I talked to Amada UK, Sweden, Germany and Canada. Could never get a hold of anyone in the US.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that the problem is solved now. Just can't do a batch conversion of the files so I have to convert them one by one so I know what I'll be doing for a while.


That's great news! Now that you are making progress on design file conversion, do you have a "Rough" timeline chart or proposed schedule from design to 1st production/ordering?


----------



## Starman57

M-oll said:


> I did the same and tried most of the converters without any result. I've tried everything from Adobe DC (got the tip from here) to reaConverter and LibreCAD to autocad and Solidworks etc.
> 
> And now I think it is actually done since I got two converted files from the company I talked to last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know why they weren't able to do it. They just said that they couldn't open the files. I talked to Amada UK, Sweden, Germany and Canada. Could never get a hold of anyone in the US.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that the problem is solved now. Just can't do a batch conversion of the files so I have to convert them one by one so I know what I'll be doing for a while.


That's great news. I know Amada can be a PITA at times. Once you get going you'll find the workflow is pretty simple. When you open a part file, it is automatically added to the current sheet. From there it's just a matter of three steps per part:

(1) Open Part File
(2) Save as DXF
(3) Delete part from sheet

Takes less than a minute once you get the hang of it.


----------



## M-oll

Avacado said:


> That's great news! Now that you are making progress on design file conversion, do you have a "Rough" timeline chart or proposed schedule from design to 1st production/ordering?


Well, there has been some setbacks with stuff like the trustee not sending the USB drive for two months, me looking for someone to convert the files etc so that has been six months of just wait time where I couldn't really do anything else because everything depended on me having the drawings in .DXF format. Now when this seems to have been resolved I'm fairly certain we'll be making great progress in the coming months. But keep in mind that I still have a lot of things to do: I need to convert all the files, register the company (have been waiting to do that until I knew I could access the blueprints/plans), build a functioning website, contact manufacturers and work out the manufacturing process with them, maybe even build a couple of cases until we've perfected the process. All while I'm still working my day job, completely renovating my home and trying to complete some stray courses for my master's degree. 

I have always been reluctant about giving any specific dates since I know how disapponting things gets postponed all the time, and I know that someone takes a comment like "we're aiming for August" as a promise that all products will be avaliable from August 1st and be disappointed if it isn't so. With that said, I'm fairly optimistic that we'll be ready to begin doing business this year if nothing unforseen happens. And as always I'll keep you all updated on the progress I'm making and if I run into any problems along the way. 



Starman57 said:


> That's great news. I know Amada can be a PITA at times. Once you get going you'll find the workflow is pretty simple. When you open a part file, it is automatically added to the current sheet. From there it's just a matter of three steps per part:
> 
> (1) Open Part File
> (2) Save as DXF
> (3) Delete part from sheet
> 
> Takes less than a minute once you get the hang of it.


Yeah, at least they could have a "[email protected]" (or whatever) mail that you could contact and not just some phone numbers. Adam over at Amada UK is a gem, very helpful and polite. 

Looks fairly simple. Might take me a weekend or so of dedicated work but it seems doable. Thanks for the help, always appreciate it!


----------



## Deeptek

Looking to sell my black S3. It comes with standard windows on both sides, top and front drop in 240 mounts, standard vent top, and a windowed top. If interested PM me here or for a quick reply add me on Discord MCP#4999. Thanks.


----------



## M-oll

Okay, so converting the files went a lot smoother than I thought. It was basically just drag and drop the file on a .bat-file that did the converting for me. No batch conversion though so I had to drag and drop each file individually. Took me about two hours for 1200 files.

Now I have to figure out what each part is since the file names are like "29457_0" and there are no part name in the actual file, just the drawing of the part.

*Edit*: Oh, and I have about 7500 "sheets" to convert. A sheet is, simply put, multiple parts (either the same part multiple times, all different parts or a combination of the two) laid down on an imaginary sheet of material so you can see how many parts you can get from one real sheet of, for example, aluminium.

I might find some clues as to which part belongs to which model when I start to convert the sheets. I imagine that you try to have as many parts as possible belonging to the same model on one sheet.


----------



## Starman57

M-oll said:


> Okay, so converting the files went a lot smoother than I thought. It was basically just drag and drop the file on a .bat-file that did the converting for me. No batch conversion though so I had to drag and drop each file individually. Took me about two hours for 1200 files.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what each part is since the file names are like "29457_0" and there are no part name in the actual file, just the drawing of the part.
> 
> *Edit*: Oh, and I have about 7500 "sheets" to convert. A sheet is, simply put, multiple parts (either the same part multiple times, all different parts or a combination of the two) laid down on an imaginary sheet of material so you can see how many parts you can get from one real sheet of, for example, aluminium.
> 
> I might find some clues as to which part belongs to which model when I start to convert the sheets. I imagine that you try to have as many parts as possible belonging to the same model on one sheet.


What did you use to convert the part files? Part numbers should appear as "2xxxx-0x" ("21789-01" for example). I'm not aware of any program outside of Metalsoft/AP100US that can convert part files to DXF. Is that something Amada gave you?

I don't think you'll get too much from the sheet files, except the material thickness, but short of pulling it up in Fabriwin, I'm not sure how you would access that unless you have some kind of file extraction tool. Back in my programming days, we used products like Data Junction or created extract programs ourselves. Sheets contain production information. It's rare that parts are made one at a time. Typically, parts are are placed on sheets and replicated as necessary. The sheet files are used to generate the actual CNC code. Sheet file names typically have a naming convention like "10178A" which indicates its program number and version. There may be different versions due to machine type or tooling used.

You should have an Excel spreadsheet (CaseLabs Parts List.xlsx) that cross references program number, part numbers and part descriptions.


----------



## Corrsoive_King

anyone got a sma8 a Vertical gpu motherboard tray


----------



## NefariousBIG

Corrsoive_King said:


> anyone got a sma8 a Vertical gpu motherboard tray


Do you have an SMA8-A mobo tray for trade?


----------



## M-oll

Starman57 said:


> What did you use to convert the part files? Part numbers should appear as "2xxxx-0x" ("21789-01" for example). I'm not aware of any program outside of Metalsoft/AP100US that can convert part files to DXF. Is that something Amada gave you?
> 
> I don't think you'll get too much from the sheet files, except the material thickness, but short of pulling it up in Fabriwin, I'm not sure how you would access that unless you have some kind of file extraction tool. Back in my programming days, we used products like Data Junction or created extract programs ourselves. Sheets contain production information. It's rare that parts are made one at a time. Typically, parts are are placed on sheets and replicated as necessary. The sheet files are used to generate the actual CNC code. Sheet file names typically have a naming convention like "10178A" which indicates its program number and version. There may be different versions due to machine type or tooling used.
> 
> You should have an Excel spreadsheet (CaseLabs Parts List.xlsx) that cross references program number, part numbers and part descriptions.


I got a software (basically just a .bat file for conversion and a program to view the .prt files) from Peter Krona at Prog Tools in Sweden. I just simply dragged and dropped each .prt file on the .bat file and it spit out a .dxf file. Real clean and simple. It was actually Amada Sweden that told me about him. It's a program/software he developed by himself and has sold to others 

Yeah, you're probably right about the sheet files. I converted some of them yesterday using the same method as I described above and it didn't really give me any new information.

Oh, I'll check the USB-drive again, I might have missed it but if there is an Excel spreadsheet with program numbers, part numbers etc it would really help me. 

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Starman57

OK, it's great someone cam up with a program like that. The Excel file should be in the root of the flash drive. If you don't have it, let me know and I can email it to you (or anything else). There are about 1,000 parts in total.


----------



## Corrsoive_King

NefariousBIG said:


> Do you have an SMA8-A mobo tray for trade?


i got the original sma8 tray 8 pcie slot


----------



## M-oll

Starman57 said:


> OK, it's great someone cam up with a program like that. The Excel file should be in the root of the flash drive. If you don't have it, let me know and I can email it to you (or anything else). There are about 1,000 parts in total.


Yupp, it was in the root of the flash drive. About 1000 parts in total. Thank you, I appreciate all your help!


----------



## StickyIkki

Anyone here have a THW10 pedestal (no color preference) for a TH10/TH10A/MH10 pedestal (black)?


----------



## Section31

Highest priced sma8a ever i imagine






*Deleted* - DazMode Forums


*Deleted*



forum.dazmode.com


----------



## pdp-22

Section31 said:


> Highest priced sma8a ever i imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deleted* - DazMode Forums
> 
> 
> *Deleted*
> 
> 
> 
> forum.dazmode.com


Maybe one of the highest, but certainly not the highest "ever". Coincidentally, this exact SMA8-A (built by Daz for his own customer) recently sold for $3800 CDN.


----------



## Section31

pdp-22 said:


> Maybe one of the highest, but certainly not the highest "ever". Coincidentally, this exact SMA8-A (built by Daz for his own customer) recently sold for $3800 CDN.


Nice. Whoever owns one has super valuable item


----------



## Deeptek

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/tusig2

Selling my S3 and some water cooling accessories. Holler if you want anything!


----------



## thelaughinghuy

I just joined the club!

Bought an SMA8 on ebay with the much sought after top hat. And now after 2 weeks the case has landed in Vietnam where I'm based.

The plan is dual loop 5950X + 480 top + 360 front and gpu + 560 bottom + 360 bottom. Unfortunately the case doesn't come with a 560 mount for the bottom chamber but I've found this 3D file CaseLabs 140.4 (560) Radiator Side Mount | 3D Warehouse

Anyone has used this?


----------



## Avacado

thelaughinghuy said:


> I just joined the club!
> 
> Bought an SMA8 on ebay with the much sought after top hat. And now after 2 weeks the case has landed in Vietnam where I'm based.
> 
> The plan is dual loop 5950X + 480 top + 360 front and gpu + 560 bottom + 360 bottom. Unfortunately the case doesn't come with a 560 mount for the bottom chamber but I've found this 3D file CaseLabs 140.4 (560) Radiator Side Mount | 3D Warehouse
> 
> Anyone has used this?


Have not, but have used MunkyMods.









MunkyMods | eBay Stores


Custom PC Case Mod Parts



www.ebay.com


----------



## thelaughinghuy

Avacado said:


> Have not, but have used MunkyMods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunkyMods | eBay Stores
> 
> 
> Custom PC Case Mod Parts
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Their brackets are for the flex bays, not the bottom chamber


----------



## Avacado

thelaughinghuy said:


> Their brackets are for the flex bays, not the bottom chamber


 Yeah I wasn't entirely sure if they made that bracket or not I couldn't check eBay because I'm on a government computer


----------



## NTBKuma

Random question for M-oll - I know you've got a lot on your plate right now, but I'm curious if you're able/willing to share results of the survey that made its rounds. I'd be interested to see what the most popular or desired returning sizes/models were.


----------



## dankamongmen

StickyIkki said:


> Anyone here have a THW10 pedestal (no color preference) for a TH10/TH10A/MH10 pedestal (black)?


I was able to track down someone with a black TH10 pedestal two months ago, but he wanted $800 for it. If you want it that badly (I did not), I can put you two in contact.


----------



## superguest

dankamongmen said:


> I was able to track down someone with a black TH10 pedestal two months ago, but he wanted $800 for it. If you want it that badly (I did not), I can put you two in contact.


You've misread. I am looking for a THW10 pedestal. I'll be willing to trade *my* TH10/TH10A/MH10 ped for one.


----------



## M-oll

NTBKuma said:


> Random question for M-oll - I know you've got a lot on your plate right now, but I'm curious if you're able/willing to share results of the survey that made its rounds. I'd be interested to see what the most popular or desired returning sizes/models were.


Of course. I won't have time until Sunday but I'll do a write up about the result and post it next week.


----------



## NTBKuma

M-oll said:


> Of course. I won't have time until Sunday but I'll do a write up about the result and post it next week.


Awesome! Take all the time you need, it's super minor but I've been curious what the results would be since I took the survey


----------



## Avacado

I love the horizontal MB chassis cases. Looking forward to an s8s reboot with pedestal and 30-60mm vented hood.


----------



## NTBKuma

An s8s is what I'm hoping for too. I've been trying to find a used one for sale, but haven't had any luck. Here's hoping we can get our hands on one relatively soon


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deeptek said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/tusig2
> 
> Selling my S3 and some water cooling accessories. Holler if you want anything!


I knew I saw that S3 come across on r/Hardwareswap - didn't realize it was you lol
I'm still holding onto my OG M8 for now, don't have the room still to use it - so in storage it stays for now.


----------



## Deeptek

DarthBaggins said:


> I knew I saw that S3 come across on r/Hardwareswap - didn't realize it was you lol
> I'm still holding onto my OG M8 for now, don't have the room still to use it - so in storage it stays for now.


I hear ya.. We are about to move and i'm trying to offload some stuff I will probably not use anymore. There is a good chance my new office will be much smaller so SFF will be the way forward. Cheers man, nice to see you around here still


----------



## dankamongmen

superguest said:


> You've misread. I am looking for a THW10 pedestal. I'll be willing to trade *my* TH10/TH10A/MH10 ped for one.


indeed i did, thanks for the clarification. in that case, i'd be interested in trading you hard currency for your existing pedestal =].


----------



## superguest

dankamongmen said:


> indeed i did, thanks for the clarification. in that case, i'd be interested in trading you hard currency for your existing pedestal =].


not really looking to sell it; in fact peds are rarely for sale (let alone *alone*). it would have to be an offer that i cant refuse.

best!


----------



## M-oll

NTBKuma said:


> Random question for M-oll - I know you've got a lot on your plate right now, but I'm curious if you're able/willing to share results of the survey that made its rounds. I'd be interested to see what the most popular or desired returning sizes/models were.


I removed three questions (7, 13 and 19) because they were text heavy (like several pages long). The questions were: "Anything else you like / dislike" (7 pages), "Anything else you would like too see in the future?" (8 pages) and "Please write to us what you feel about CaseLabs coming back" (22 pages). 

I don't have access to the raw data, the survey was made by a Swedish modder named Daniel, also known as ggalaxyy (Ggalaxyy Customs and Login • Instagram if you would like to check out his works) with my blessing. If I had the raw data I could have made more in-depth analysis like cross tabulations instead of just descriptive analysis. 

The scale from 0 - 10 can be interpreted as 0-4 being "negative" or "bad", 5 being "neutral" or "neither negative nor positive" and 6-10 as "positive" or "good".

Q1: Brand familiarity is strong with 81% responding that they are familiar with the CaseLabs brand. 36% has answered that they are "very familiar" with the CaseLabs brand. 

Q2: Familarity of the CaseLabs' line-up is overall pretty high. A majority (58%) have responded that they are familiar with the line-up and 18% have answered that they are very familiar with the line-up. 

Q3: Youtubers have been great for getting people aware about CaseLabs. 55% of the respondents first heard about CaseLabs from a youtuber. JayzTwoCents stands out since 32% of the respondents first heard about CaseLabs from him. That's the case (hehe) with me. I first heard about CaseLabs watching Jay buildning Skunkworks. I think this is the correct playlist for Skunkworks, it's a must watch!

Q4: 40% of the respondents own or have owned a CaseLabs' case. 36% haven't but plan on buying one.

Q5: Multiple-choice question. Modularity with lots of choices when buidlning and the high quality is what most like (73% and 77% respectively). Lots of choices when configuring before buying, big cases, highly moddable, "dual chamber" style cases etc are also aspects of the brand that many like. 

Q6: Multiple-choice question. 64% don't like that it's hard to get a case (agreed, it should be simpler/easier). 47% don't like the cost. 31% want dust filters, 28% want smaller cases. I'm trying to adress most, if not all, of this. Cost is probably the hardest to do something about if we want to keep the cases "as is" (all aluminium construction, high level of modularity, high level of customization, only manufactured when someone places an order etc).

Q8: Multiple-choice question: The Magnum line-up with SMA8, TH10, M8, STH10, M10 etc is the most liked with 65% of the respondents picking it. 28% has piced Merlin (SM5, SM8) and 28% picked Mercury (S3, S5, S8). 21% like the Bullet line-up with BH2, BH4, BH7, BH8 and 11% likes the Nova line-up with X2M. 

Q9: 29% likes somewhat bigger than normal size ATX cases (called "big size"). Majority (76%) likes normal size ATX cases or bigger. 12% gravitates towards mITX cases. mATX and ultra-compact mITX cases have 5% and 6% respectively that gravitates towards that size. 

Q10: 92% of the respondents watercool their system. 7% does it with AIO and 85% cools their system with a custom loop. For 8% air cooling is the preferred way of cooling their system. 

Q11: The majority (57%) is likely to spend between 200 and 400 € on a brand new CaseLabs case. 36% would be willing to spend between 400 and 1000 €. I'd might have had a 200 € intervall ("<200 €", "200-400 €", "400-600€" etc) but it gives us a rough estimate for a price point. My goal is to try to keep the prices the same or lower as before 2018 but I can't promise anything. 

Q12: More tempered glass (41%), lower prices (40%), smaller size cases (34%), more like the SMA8 case (32%), better website (26%), more color options (20%) and faster shipping (19%) are some of the things the respondents would like to see. I'm working on most of those too. It might be hard to keep everything exactly the same as it were (all aluminium construction, highly customizable, highly moddable etc) and lower the price.

Q14: Nothing to comment on this. 

Q15: Aesthetics are an important part of the majority of the respondents (92%) with 32% saying that it is very important. Personally, I've always loved how CaseLabs' cases look. There might be room for a face-lift for some cases but overall I would like ot keep the look and feel of the cases and to not make any big and drastic changes to them. 

Q16: Nothing to comment on this. 

Q17: 88% of the respondents are likely to purhace a CaseLabs' case in the future with 30% of the respondents saying that they are very likely to purchase a case. 9% have answered a "5" (which would be "neither unlikely nor likely) and 1% each has answered with a 3 and a 4. This is very promising. 

Q18: 47% of the respondents live in North America and 37% lives in Europe (17% in Western Europe, 10% in Northern Europe, 8% in Eastern Europe and 2% in Southern Europe). 6% lives in Central and South Asia, 5% lives in Australia, 2% in the Middle East and 1% each lives in Northeastern Acia, South America and Oceania.


----------



## NTBKuma

thanks so much for taking the time to get this posted. it's nice to see everything laid out, and especially like hearing your thoughts on things - especially with regards to the looks and design, and jayztwocents & skunkworks being a gateway. 

i'm just one guy, but i'll be buying an S8 (maybe an S8S if that's possible/feasible?) as soon as we can.


----------



## roflcopter159

I haven't posted in a while (lurker), but coming back to say thanks for the follow up on the survey! I have a BH7 that I bought while still going to/from college regularly. Now that I'm no longer moving every three months, (and have more disposable income) I can't wait to get a larger case. I'll be ordering either an SMA8 or S8 as soon as they are available assuming they stay true to the older build quality and styling.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Bullet series is one I still kick myself on missing out on, would have love to get a BH2 or 4 (I'd even go for a BH8).


----------



## NTBKuma

DarthBaggins said:


> The Bullet series is one I still kick myself on missing out on, would have love to get a BH2 or 4 (I'd even go for a BH8).


The Bullets are nice, and was definitely what I wanted (and couldn't afford as a college kid) while the original Caselabs was still around. They go up for sale pretty regularly on eBay, and often enough on reddit.


----------



## seraphicsoul

Hey Owners Club,
I've got a CaseLabs Magnum STH10 and I've finally moved beyond my first build, which lasted for quite a while, thanks in large part to the water cooling. In the last couple weeks I've purchased and installed (air-cooled) Ryzen 5950x on an Asus ROG CrosshairVIIIDarkHero mobo and a EVGA 3080 GPU. I want to get all of these things water cooled, of course. I want to single loop it, get a large reservoir, dual radiator at least, and get a decent pump. That said, I've got no idea how to mount these things in my case! (Aside from dual radiators, placement for those is obvious.) I need ideas. Of course, I've been searching through the forums for other build threads featuring my case, but a lot of them are doing their own fabrication, and while I'd be open to that, the fabricators often skip over what kinds of tools they use to get their results. I'm wondering if there are pre-fabricated mounting options available for reservoir/pump for the STH10, and even curious about front-mounting a third radiator for overkill.

I was using an XSPC reservoir/pump combination unit as a front-mounted dual bay entry level kit, but I found I absolutely hated the small size and the way the pump was attached. Ideally, I'd love to get a full liter sized reservoir mounted in there somewhere, and an attachment point for a pump. Could go with a bay attachment unit again, but you guys know the size of the STH10, a six-bay unit wouldn't be too big. I was going to look at CaseLabs themselves, but checking back into the scene a decade later, absolutely gutted to find out they are no longer in business.

If a helpful forum denizen would be so kind as to redirect me to some resources that I have been too incompetent to find myself with my search parameters, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## USNcole

@seraphicsoul You can also look up SMA8 builds since the chamber is essentially the same. I would suggest against those bay reservoirs. They don't hold up aesthetically these days. I suggest you take the case apart and drill holes(measure at least 3x so everything is perfect) through the vertical divider for reservoir mounting and/or passthrough holes if you want a cleaner look. Check out Singularity reservoirs since they support a few different configurations(rear passthroughs).


----------



## KoolAidFizz

If anybody has a full window for a S3 then come holla for a dolla (of course I will give more).


----------



## M-oll

M-oll said:


> I removed three questions (7, 13 and 19) because they were text heavy (like several pages long). The questions were: "Anything else you like / dislike" (7 pages), "Anything else you would like too see in the future?" (8 pages) and "Please write to us what you feel about CaseLabs coming back" (22 pages).
> 
> I don't have access to the raw data, the survey was made by a Swedish modder named Daniel, also known as ggalaxyy (Ggalaxyy Customs and Login • Instagram if you would like to check out his works) with my blessing. If I had the raw data I could have made more in-depth analysis like cross tabulations instead of just descriptive analysis.
> 
> The scale from 0 - 10 can be interpreted as 0-4 being "negative" or "bad", 5 being "neutral" or "neither negative nor positive" and 6-10 as "positive" or "good".
> 
> Q1: Brand familiarity is strong with 81% responding that they are familiar with the CaseLabs brand. 36% has answered that they are "very familiar" with the CaseLabs brand.
> 
> Q2: Familarity of the CaseLabs' line-up is overall pretty high. A majority (58%) have responded that they are familiar with the line-up and 18% have answered that they are very familiar with the line-up.
> 
> Q3: Youtubers have been great for getting people aware about CaseLabs. 55% of the respondents first heard about CaseLabs from a youtuber. JayzTwoCents stands out since 32% of the respondents first heard about CaseLabs from him. That's the case (hehe) with me. I first heard about CaseLabs watching Jay buildning Skunkworks. I think this is the correct playlist for Skunkworks, it's a must watch!
> 
> Q4: 40% of the respondents own or have owned a CaseLabs' case. 36% haven't but plan on buying one.
> 
> Q5: Multiple-choice question. Modularity with lots of choices when buidlning and the high quality is what most like (73% and 77% respectively). Lots of choices when configuring before buying, big cases, highly moddable, "dual chamber" style cases etc are also aspects of the brand that many like.
> 
> Q6: Multiple-choice question. 64% don't like that it's hard to get a case (agreed, it should be simpler/easier). 47% don't like the cost. 31% want dust filters, 28% want smaller cases. I'm trying to adress most, if not all, of this. Cost is probably the hardest to do something about if we want to keep the cases "as is" (all aluminium construction, high level of modularity, high level of customization, only manufactured when someone places an order etc).
> 
> Q8: Multiple-choice question: The Magnum line-up with SMA8, TH10, M8, STH10, M10 etc is the most liked with 65% of the respondents picking it. 28% has piced Merlin (SM5, SM8) and 28% picked Mercury (S3, S5, S8). 21% like the Bullet line-up with BH2, BH4, BH7, BH8 and 11% likes the Nova line-up with X2M.
> 
> Q9: 29% likes somewhat bigger than normal size ATX cases (called "big size"). Majority (76%) likes normal size ATX cases or bigger. 12% gravitates towards mITX cases. mATX and ultra-compact mITX cases have 5% and 6% respectively that gravitates towards that size.
> 
> Q10: 92% of the respondents watercool their system. 7% does it with AIO and 85% cools their system with a custom loop. For 8% air cooling is the preferred way of cooling their system.
> 
> Q11: The majority (57%) is likely to spend between 200 and 400 € on a brand new CaseLabs case. 36% would be willing to spend between 400 and 1000 €. I'd might have had a 200 € intervall ("<200 €", "200-400 €", "400-600€" etc) but it gives us a rough estimate for a price point. My goal is to try to keep the prices the same or lower as before 2018 but I can't promise anything.
> 
> Q12: More tempered glass (41%), lower prices (40%), smaller size cases (34%), more like the SMA8 case (32%), better website (26%), more color options (20%) and faster shipping (19%) are some of the things the respondents would like to see. I'm working on most of those too. It might be hard to keep everything exactly the same as it were (all aluminium construction, highly customizable, highly moddable etc) and lower the price.
> 
> Q14: Nothing to comment on this.
> 
> Q15: Aesthetics are an important part of the majority of the respondents (92%) with 32% saying that it is very important. Personally, I've always loved how CaseLabs' cases look. There might be room for a face-lift for some cases but overall I would like ot keep the look and feel of the cases and to not make any big and drastic changes to them.
> 
> Q16: Nothing to comment on this.
> 
> Q17: 88% of the respondents are likely to purhace a CaseLabs' case in the future with 30% of the respondents saying that they are very likely to purchase a case. 9% have answered a "5" (which would be "neither unlikely nor likely) and 1% each has answered with a 3 and a 4. This is very promising.
> 
> Q18: 47% of the respondents live in North America and 37% lives in Europe (17% in Western Europe, 10% in Northern Europe, 8% in Eastern Europe and 2% in Southern Europe). 6% lives in Central and South Asia, 5% lives in Australia, 2% in the Middle East and 1% each lives in Northeastern Acia, South America and Oceania.


Slow day at work today so I'll continue with questions 7, 13 and 19 in this post. I'll pick out some of the more interesting things to comment on. 

Q7: *Anything else you like / dislike?* 

Lack of USB-C front I/O - Agreed, updated front I/O, perhaps with different configurations/customizable I/O, is something I wish to offer in the future.
No distributor in / hard to get in [insert country/region] - That's something I'll try to work on once we're open for business again. The avaliability and price for shipping/tolls will be better in EU since that's where I'm based.
Needs a lot more mesh - Like dustfilters? Or just mesh front like Fractal Design's Meshify C?
Tempered glass instead of acrylic/plexi glass - Yes, that will most likely be an option for all cases
RGB - If you'd like RGB there will always be an option to install it. The cases should support RGB installation where it is possible and makes sense, but there will probably not be a case with built-in RGB or anything like that.
Integrated GPU anti-sag measures - Interesting suggestion, will look into it.
Option to mount GPU vertically without buying a kit - Will probably not happen if I can't find a cost effective way to include it. Just shipping a kit with every purchase would probably either a) drive the price of the case up or b) eat into the profit which would make it harder to keep a business going. But I'll look into it too.
Explore the ITX market - Yes, that I would like to do.
Long lead times - I'm guessing most, if not all, parts are made to order which makes the lead time longer. I think that a month of lead time is okay and probably necessary in order to keep costs down when working with "contract manufacturers".
Some models aren't perfectly symmetrical - Might be a good reason for it, but I'll look into it.
Modern styling cues / aesthetic - I personally like the look of the case. It feels timeless and robust. But I'd like to update that every case offers tempered glass besides acrylic/plexi glass.
Better case configurator on the website - Agreed. Working on shipping the new web site with a better configurator from the start.
Needs more noise dampening/sound proofing - Once we're up and running I'll start experimenting more with noise and vibration dampening for the cases. At the top of my head I'm thinking like a thin strip of soft material where metal meets metal and vibrations can occur.

Q13: *Anything else you would like to see in the future? *

Rackmounted/HTPC/NAS/Open frame cases - If there is a market for that type of case we'll probably try develop one.
Plenty of connectors in front I/O - See my answer in Q7
Option to stack as many HDD drives as possible for home server - Yeah, why not? One solution would be to replace the reservoir mounting plate in the SMA8 whith a HDD cage mounting plate. But watercooling your system will be a little trickier.
Two-tone color options - There are some avaliable right now (black, gunmetal, white, blue, red) but it would be fun to provide more color options, or even let you pick a color for each part.
CaseLabs Gemini / Evolution if Jim's designs he was working on - Sadly, I don't have them.
Collaboration with [insert name of water cooling company here] - Or... why not just make CaseLabs waterblocks, reservoirs, radiators etc?
A more modern look - What's a "modern look"? More curves? Tempered glass?
I can't find your website - It is because it went down shortly after the bankruptcy. We're working on launching a new, "better"/"modern", website.
Longer and/or wider radiator support - Yes, if it is possible without changing the cases too much I'd like for us to support up to 140 wide and 560 long radiators in the biggest cases.
Mainstream cases with cheaper materials - Yeah, that's one way to do it. I've been saying that we should try to offer something in each range and not just boutique cases for high prices. At the same time I don't want to diminish the CaseLabs brand.
Proper removable dust filters - If I find a way to do it.

Q19: *Please write to us what you feel about Case Labs coming back. We read every response and love to get YOUR feedback.*

The fact someone's actually putting in effort to bring the brand back is based.
I am excited and am interested what New design ideas you will be bringing.
100% more than excited for caselabs return!!
Hope it wont be ruined
I'm sofa king excited!
Caselab is one of the only consumer brands that understands people with specific professional computer assembly needs.
Excited to see what new ownership may bring to the market.
It's great news! Don't **** it up. 👍
I'm excited by the concept and hope the new CaseLabs is worthy of the name!
Awesome. Just hope for new designs etc.
I'm hopeful, but expectations are low.

Q19 is basically page after page of well wishes and excited people, it really motivates me!


----------



## dankamongmen

regarding all the front I/o requests, just throw some 5.25" devices in the flexbays! I've got a ton of USB on my CL. https://nick-black.com/dankwiki/images/f/f2/Schwarz1.jpg


----------



## NTBKuma

I really enjoy seeing your thoughts and feedback on everything, especially on the design. It shows you're just as much a fan of the caselabs "look" as everyone. It's super reassuring that the things that made caselabs caselabs won't be changing, and knowing there will be evolutions to meet the current needs or desires are being handled by someone who, for lack of better terms, "gets it".


----------



## roflcopter159

Thanks for the update! Like others have said, I'm definitely excited that you seem to like the "classic" caselabs look. That clean and refined yet almost industrial look is just wonderful.



M-oll said:


> Q7: *Anything else you like / dislike?*
> 
> Option to mount GPU vertically without buying a kit - Will probably not happen if I can't find a cost effective way to include it. Just shipping a kit with every purchase would probably either a) drive the price of the case up or b) eat into the profit which would make it harder to keep a business going. But I'll look into it too.


Regarding the above, maybe I'm the odd one out, but I really dislike the look of a rear panel with both horizontal and vertical pci slot brackets. The case my current primary build is in (Phanteks P500a) has both options and it is one of my biggest complaints about the case. It just looks bad imo. Perhaps similar to how the original caselabs could be configured with a side panel with vents vs small window vs large window (thus three different side panel parts), there could be a way to offer a rear panel with only horizontal pci slot brackets and one with both and let the customer decide via configurator?


----------



## superguest

roflcopter159 said:


> a way to offer a rear panel with only horizontal pci slot brackets and one with both and let the customer decide via configurator?


There was.


----------



## Biggu

I dont understand the request for Anti-sag brackets. Ive never had GPU sag in my caselabs case and I beleive that is due to how thick and strong the back of the case is. Other cases have issues because its such thin metal.


----------



## superguest

Biggu said:


> I dont understand the request for Anti-sag brackets. Ive never had GPU sag in my caselabs case and I beleive that is due to how thick and strong the back of the case is. Other cases have issues because its such thin metal.


Tell him. lol


----------



## Biggu

superguest said:


> Tell him. lol


Thats why I posted.


----------



## roflcopter159

superguest said:


> There was.


Huh. I guess I must have completely missed that back then. Thanks for the correction


----------



## USNcole

Biggu said:


> I dont understand the request for Anti-sag brackets. Ive never had GPU sag in my caselabs case and I beleive that is due to how thick and strong the back of the case is. Other cases have issues because its such thin metal.


You must have very low end video cards. I can tell you for a fact that any card with a waterblock will sag in a non vertical style Caselabs case.


----------



## Deeptek

Price drop on my S3 listing. My lose is your gain.

Caselabs S3


----------



## Biggu

USNcole said:


> You must have very low end video cards. I can tell you for a fact that any card with a waterblock will sag in a non vertical style Caselabs case.


 My current card is a Strix 3090 with Optimus block and back plate which is probably one of the heaviest card combinations.










same thing, no soft tubes to show still no sag on a aircooled card.


----------



## M-oll

NTBKuma said:


> I really enjoy seeing your thoughts and feedback on everything, especially on the design. It shows you're just as much a fan of the caselabs "look" as everyone. It's super reassuring that the things that made caselabs caselabs won't be changing, and knowing there will be evolutions to meet the current needs or desires are being handled by someone who, for lack of better terms, "gets it".


Thank you for your kind words. I've been a fan of CaseLabs for a long time and wouldn't have bought the company if I wasn't. Was looking for a case for so long and I couldn't really cope with the huge cost for a SMA8 but nothing else on the market came close to offer what that case did, there was always some compromise to be made. So in... September of 2017 (if I recall correctly) I placed my order and about 8 weeks later (4 weeks for manufacturing and 4 weeks for shipping) I had my beloved SMA8. 

And I hope my love for CaseLabs really show for everyone. I'm not here to turn the existing cases into some perversion of what used to be and stray away from what makes CaseLabs so great. So the existing boutique line-up will continue to existing, the models will get updated and where it is possible new cases will be released. But at the same time I think it is necessary to also exist in the consumer market with lower prices and probably not so many options when it comes to modularity etc. 



roflcopter159 said:


> Thanks for the update! Like others have said, I'm definitely excited that you seem to like the "classic" caselabs look. That clean and refined yet almost industrial look is just wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the above, maybe I'm the odd one out, but I really dislike the look of a rear panel with both horizontal and vertical pci slot brackets. The case my current primary build is in (Phanteks P500a) has both options and it is one of my biggest complaints about the case. It just looks bad imo. Perhaps similar to how the original caselabs could be configured with a side panel with vents vs small window vs large window (thus three different side panel parts), there could be a way to offer a rear panel with only horizontal pci slot brackets and one with both and let the customer decide via configurator?


Thank you! Yeah, I totally dig the classic CaseLabs look, it's not a look for everyone but I like the industrial look. And it kinda reminds me of my brother's Chieftec Dragon big tower that he had back in the beginning of the 2000s. "Old school" or maybe "nostalgia" is the word I'm looking for. With that said, I like tempered glass windows and RGB too (if it is done tasteful) but we will probably never see a full tempered glass case etc. 

There wouldn't be a rear panel with both horizontal and vertical pci slot brackets. There would be either horizontal or vertical pci slot brackets, like there have been before. What I meant was that it wasn't feasible for me to ship both brackets to everyone so it would be an "either or"-option in the configurator, and you would be able to pick up a horizontal bracket if you picked the vertical one, and vice versa of course.


----------



## DarthBaggins

superguest said:


> There was.
> View attachment 2557740


I'm surprised no one else has come up with a multislot vertical mount so you can mount more than just a GPU vertically (only reason why I haven't done it since it would block my other devices).


----------



## tabascosauz

@Deeptek sorry for accidentally hijacking your WTS lol, must have been very sleepy 



M-oll said:


> Q8: Multiple-choice question: The Magnum line-up with SMA8, TH10, M8, STH10, M10 etc is the most liked with 65% of the respondents picking it. 28% has piced Merlin (SM5, SM8) and 28% picked Mercury (S3, S5, S8). 21% like the Bullet line-up with BH2, BH4, BH7, BH8 and 11% likes the Nova line-up with X2M.
> 
> Q10: 92% of the respondents watercool their system. 7% does it with AIO and 85% cools their system with a custom loop. For 8% air cooling is the preferred way of cooling their system.
> 
> Q15: Aesthetics are an important part of the majority of the respondents (92%) with 32% saying that it is very important. Personally, I've always loved how CaseLabs' cases look. There might be room for a face-lift for some cases but overall I would like ot keep the look and feel of the cases and to not make any big and drastic changes to them.


Thanks for providing a comprehensive overview of the data.

Just wanted to say I'm a little sad to see X2M at the bottom of the list. Considering that there were already two other prototypes that didn't end up making it to market (both of which very interesting), I think there's quite a bit of potential there in that line. The small "X2" looked reasonably cozy without losing the CL identity. 

I still love the way the S3 looks but after building a few loops this year I'm starting to see how the X2M would be easier and more receptive to 280mm hardware. X2M seems much more accommodating of a stopgap air-cooled GPU, and the inverted layout option some builds took is interesting.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

tabascosauz said:


> Just wanted to say I'm a little sad to see X2M at the bottom of the list. Considering that there were already two other prototypes that didn't end up making it to market (both of which very interesting), I think there's quite a bit of potential there in that line. The small "X2" looked reasonably cozy without losing the CL identity.
> 
> I still love the way the S3 looks


Same here, it is honestly the case I am probably the most interested in. I would trade my gunmetal S3 right now for a X2M in exact same color. I have an S3/5 and BH series and don't really have a need for full ATX anymore nowadays so having a vertical mobo CaseLabs ITX would be my first purchase if made available over all else.


----------



## StickyIkki

MythTFLfan29 said:


> I have an S3/5 and BH series and don't really have a need for full ATX anymore nowadays so having a vertical mobo CaseLabs ITX would be my first purchase if made available over all else.


Is your S3 for sale or trade?


----------



## Shawnb99

@M-oll Was there anything about the horizontal TX10 in the files? No matter what put me down for a TX10 plus a couple pedestals at least the day you open.


----------



## dankamongmen

M-oll said:


> There wouldn't be a rear panel with both horizontal and vertical pci slot brackets. There would be either horizontal or vertical pci slot brackets, like there have been before. What I meant was that it wasn't feasible for me to ship both brackets to everyone so it would be an "either or"-option in the configurator, and you would be able to pick up a horizontal bracket if you picked the vertical one, and vice versa of course.


i've been designing and 3d-printing a number of accessories for my T10 recently, shrouds that plug through the mobo wall's holes, false floors, etc. the OpenSCAD sources are all on github and you're more than welcome to use them any way you might.


----------



## Deeptek

StickyIkki said:


> Is your S3 for sale or trade?


My S3 is for sale.


----------



## M-oll

First of all, sorry for my late reply to you all, I've been out with a fever and a cold since my last post but now I'm back on my feet again. 



tabascosauz said:


> Thanks for providing a comprehensive overview of the data.
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm a little sad to see X2M at the bottom of the list. Considering that there were already two other prototypes that didn't end up making it to market (both of which very interesting), I think there's quite a bit of potential there in that line. The small "X2" looked reasonably cozy without losing the CL identity.
> 
> I still love the way the S3 looks but after building a few loops this year I'm starting to see how the X2M would be easier and more receptive to 280mm hardware. X2M seems much more accommodating of a stopgap air-cooled GPU, and the inverted layout option some builds took is interesting.


You're most welcome, I think it's vital to communicate with you all and I really enjoy to do so. I hope that I can keep it up and get input from all CaseLabs' fans and customers once we launch. Feedback is always welcome. 

Good news is that it seems all the parts for the X2M has been recovered (as in converted from .prt to .dxf) and even if the Nova line-up is at the bottom of the list in the survey it will make a comeback when we're open for business. Another good news is that it seems that I have all the files for all the cases in all the line-ups so everything should be avaliable from day one, including the X2 and the X5. 



MythTFLfan29 said:


> Same here, it is honestly the case I am probably the most interested in. I would trade my gunmetal S3 right now for a X2M in exact same color. I have an S3/5 and BH series and don't really have a need for full ATX anymore nowadays so having a vertical mobo CaseLabs ITX would be my first purchase if made available over all else.


See my answer above, I seem to have all the files to bring the X2M back so it will be avaliable when we launch. 



Shawnb99 said:


> @M-oll Was there anything about the horizontal TX10 in the files? No matter what put me down for a TX10 plus a couple pedestals at least the day you open.


I found something called "TX10 Horizontal Accessory Mount" but cant find anything directly referencing a horizontal TX10 (assuming it's the motherboard), but that shouldn't be much of a problem to create but it won't be avaliable from launch. 



dankamongmen said:


> i've been designing and 3d-printing a number of accessories for my T10 recently, shrouds that plug through the mobo wall's holes, false floors, etc. the OpenSCAD sources are all on github and you're more than welcome to use them any way you might.


That sounds awesome, big thanks!


----------



## Shawnb99

M-oll said:


> I found something called "TX10 Horizontal Accessory Mount" but cant find anything directly referencing a horizontal TX10 (assuming it's the motherboard), but that shouldn't be much of a problem to create but it won't be avaliable from launch.


No that's not it. That was MAC-191 TX10 Horizontal Accessory Mount (HD design w/ .125" material): $24.95. I guess they never did get around to figuring out how to make a horizontal TX10.

Oh well. I'm happy with a TX10-D with multiple pedestals.

Also what color options will you be offering? If you can take custom jobs that would be amazing


----------



## dankamongmen

M-oll said:


> That sounds awesome, big thanks!


yep, repository is here: GitHub - dankamongmen/openscad-models: ****ing around with OpenSCAD; these are probably not very good models

as an example, this plugs into the central divider's bottom openings, and is held upright by the insertion. i run cables through the plug and out the top.


----------



## Falknir

superguest said:


> There was.
> View attachment 2557740


I would really like something like this for my MH10 at some point or a separate vertical mount elsewhere like on the vertical/horizontal accessory case mounts.


----------



## Celcius

Biggu said:


> My current card is a Strix 3090 with Optimus block and back plate which is probably one of the heaviest card combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing, no soft tubes to show still no sag on a aircooled card.


You had to mod your case to put the reservoirs there right?
If so, what would be the best way to mount a reservoir without modding the case?


----------



## Biggu

Celcius said:


> You had to mod your case to put the reservoirs there right?
> If so, what would be the best way to mount a reservoir without modding the case?


correct yea I had to drill but I wasnt to worried because I had drilled already for another res and Ive got a spare panels for everyone I modified. I know on the sma8 they had the option for reservoir mounts but I cant recall if those work on all sma8s or the newer -a ones. If I had to do it all over again, Id source on of those mount panels and drill for that. I assume you could also use the threaded spots on the back plate and make your own bolt in res mounts.


----------



## tabascosauz

M-oll said:


> including the X2 and the X5.


Glad to hear you're feeling better. The X2...!!!! Exciting news indeed. The prototype X2 looked like the perfect package.


----------



## M-oll

Shawnb99 said:


> No that's not it. That was MAC-191 TX10 Horizontal Accessory Mount (HD design w/ .125" material): $24.95. I guess they never did get around to figuring out how to make a horizontal TX10.
> 
> Oh well. I'm happy with a TX10-D with multiple pedestals.
> 
> Also what color options will you be offering? If you can take custom jobs that would be amazing


Ah, thanks for clearing that up. Might have veen that they didn't get around to figuring it out, like you wrote, I'll make sure that we'll give it a go when we have time. 

I have a document with what colors CaseLabs were using. So we can at least offer black, white, gunmetal, red and blue. Plus I see links to colors called "tangerine", "berry" and "lime" so if there is a big enough interest in those colors I might end up offering those too. 



dankamongmen said:


> yep, repository is here: GitHub - dankamongmen/openscad-models: ****ing around with OpenSCAD; these are probably not very good models
> 
> as an example, this plugs into the central divider's bottom openings, and is held upright by the insertion. i run cables through the plug and out the top.
> 
> View attachment 2559739


That looks really cool! 



tabascosauz said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better. The X2...!!!! Exciting news indeed. The prototype X2 looked like the perfect package.


Thanks! 

Yeah, from what I can find there is parts for the complete case but I'm not sure if it is still in the prototype stage.


----------



## tabascosauz

M-oll said:


> Yeah, from what I can find there is parts for the complete case but I'm not sure if it is still in the prototype stage.


Does that mean the X2 and X5 won't be releasing yet with the others' re-release? The black X2 "prototype" (with the FM2 board and Asus triple slot card) they showed off seemed to be quite rough and not the final design, but the white X2 "prototype" CL photographed alongside the X5 and production X2M was very different and looked finished.

Pretty crazy how little we know about the X2 despite it having existed fully. All I can see is that it's narrower than the X2M with what looks like a 92mm rear and only 120 support front (no flexbay?).


----------



## Alfa01

Hi

Does anyone have STH10 Chassis Divider for sale.









Thanks


----------



## Section31

M-oll said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up. Might have veen that they didn't get around to figuring it out, like you wrote, I'll make sure that we'll give it a go when we have time.
> 
> I have a document with what colors CaseLabs were using. So we can at least offer black, white, gunmetal, red and blue. Plus I see links to colors called "tangerine", "berry" and "lime" so if there is a big enough interest in those colors I might end up offering those too.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, from what I can find there is parts for the complete case but I'm not sure if it is still in the prototype stage.


Great news. I hopefully can order spare parts from you. In need of ATX mobo plate (two tone ideal) and will need to replace my side doors (also go two tone in the process). Will you being doing options like super extended tops for the s8 model. I currently mount 50mm rads ontop of the top rad mounts of the s8. Also would order s8 base if you do offer it too.

Also, love that your updating the front panel, I was waiting for type c front access panel for mercury, running my ghetto style method isn't ideal aesthetically long term (running usb extenders and cables outside the back 120mm fan chamber.


----------



## Shawnb99

M-oll said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up. Might have veen that they didn't get around to figuring it out, like you wrote, I'll make sure that we'll give it a go when we have time.
> 
> I have a document with what colors CaseLabs were using. So we can at least offer black, white, gunmetal, red and blue. Plus I see links to colors called "tangerine", "berry" and "lime" so if there is a big enough interest in those colors I might end up offering those too.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, from what I can find there is parts for the complete case but I'm not sure if it is still in the prototype stage.



This is the original colors offered 

Black - Cardinal paint BK59
White - Cardinal Textured White Semi-Gloss C031-WH120
Gunmetal - Prismatic Powders River Stone PTB-2614
Blue - Prismatic Powders Rainbow Blue EWS0531
Red - Cardinal Industrial Finishes T241-RD129 Red Texture


----------



## dng25

I think there would be a lot of purchases of pedestal/ extended tops from current owners of caselabs. They always sell out quick from the used market.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

@M-oll - Hi, I apologize if this question has come up several past posts. Like others, been waiting to see when you will start production. Do you think it will be sometime this year or next?

You can disregard, I was able to go back to some posts and you mentioned sometime this year. Hoping it is, might be perfect timing since next gen CPU's and GPU's are coming out. Good time to start a new build in a Caselabs case.


----------



## Barefooter

dng25 said:


> I think there would be a lot of purchases of pedestal/ extended tops from current owners of caselabs. They always sell out quick from the used market.


^ This for sure! I picked up a used S8 with pedestal awhile back when I had the chance and haven't seem one since then. Still haven't built anything into it yet... someday.


----------



## ruffhi

I just had a conversation with my wife about what I want for Christmas (no - it isn't too early, yes - it was a difficult conversation as I can never think of anything).

Then I remembered that I really really really really want a S8S CaseLabs case with Pedestal. But what happens if some time this year turns into some time in 2023?

Gift card from CaseLabs?
Wife reply: NO! You can't put a gift card under a tree (well you can, but it certainly doesn't show like a CaseLabs S8S).

I also mentioned new parts (GPU, Motherboard, CPU) ... but it is no good buying one of those now as it will be obsolete by Christmas.

So ... crossing fingers re 'some time this year' is really some time this year.



Spoiler



Proverbs 31:10-12

10 A good wife who can find? She is far more precious than jewels.
11 The heart of her husband trusts in her, and he will have no lack of gain.
12 She does him good, and not harm, all the days of her life.


----------



## madbrayniak

I just did a password reset so that I could jump in on this discussion as I haven’t been on OCN in years!
I saw that something was mentioned about doing Rack Computers and HTPC.
Personally I think the HTPC market is too slim and that something like the X2M would work there. I have an NCase M1 in my entertainment center and it looks great.
With Rack Computers I think this is an opportunity that would fit with Caselabs designs.
Imagine a Rack that has integrated rad and pump mounts, maybe some distro plate/tubing in the rear posts. Then have a rack computer with the Caselabs design aesthetic with passthrough ports and QDCs. You can go further and even do disk shelves if you wanted.


----------



## Shawnb99

madbrayniak said:


> I just did a password reset so that I could jump in on this discussion as I haven’t been on OCN in years!
> I saw that something was mentioned about doing Rack Computers and HTPC.
> Personally I think the HTPC market is too slim and that something like the X2M would work there. I have an NCase M1 in my entertainment center and it looks great.
> With Rack Computers I think this is an opportunity that would fit with Caselabs designs.
> Imagine a Rack that has integrated rad and pump mounts, maybe some distro plate/tubing in the rear posts. Then have a rack computer with the Caselabs design aesthetic with passthrough ports and QDCs. You can go further and even do disk shelves if you wanted.


That’s one of my plans. Install a rack mount in a TX10 Pedestal


----------



## superguest

Section31 said:


> Also, love that your updating the front panel, I was waiting for type c front access panel for mercury, running my ghetto style method isn't ideal aesthetically long term (running usb extenders and cables outside the back 120mm fan chamber.


Yes, front access to the original CaseLabs USB Type-C / HDMI hub is really ideal.


----------



## Section31

superguest said:


> Yes, front access to the original CaseLabs USB Type-C / HDMI hub is really ideal.
> View attachment 2561574


Maybe you don't need to find people to get stuff made with caselabs getting an revival.


----------



## Section31

dng25 said:


> I think there would be a lot of purchases of pedestal/ extended tops from current owners of caselabs. They always sell out quick from the used market.


Yeah. I need an regular size ATX mobo tray in different color myself. I hope they make an 90mm extended top for caselabs s8.


----------



## superguest

Section31 said:


> Yeah. I need an regular size ATX mobo tray in different color myself. I hope they make an 90mm extended top for caselabs s8.


I have an extra stealth tray that I don't need. If you want it shoot me a PM.



> Maybe you don't need to find people to get stuff made with caselabs getting an revival.


afaict they are only fabricating stuff that they have designs for... the stuff that I'll be making will be original designs (i.e., not replicas).


----------



## Section31

superguest said:


> I have an extra stealth tray that I don't need. If you want it shoot me a PM.
> 
> 
> afaict they are only fabricating stuff that they have designs for... the stuff that I'll be making will be original designs (i.e., not replicas).


Thanks but im no rush. Planning it with new door (different color), base as well. 

Thanks again the person reviving caselabs, i can extend the life of my s8 further and reallocate case budget back into other areas on pc building


----------



## hillbillygeek

I just joined this board today to post how excited I am that you are bringing back this brand M-Oll.
I am over 55 , and have multiple nervous system issues , so working inside small cramped cases is very difficult , sometimes even dangerous for me. I was going to buy a THW-10 , but was unable to before the original owners closed up shop. Seeing that you are making headway on this ,I am budgeting out to buy one from you as soon as you hit production , and buy a bundle of spare parts ( I like to tinker with builds , and am constantly changing configurations according to new hardware) .


----------



## Shawnb99

@M-oll I have a design change I'd like to suggest. Being able to put a pedestal on top of the case and have the extended or normal top sit on top of it.


----------



## DerComissar

Shawnb99 said:


> @M-oll I have a design change I'd like to suggest. Being able to put a pedestal on top of the case and have the extended or normal top sit on top of it.


I’ve done that with my S8 while I was goofing around with it, just had to remove the bottom plate from the ped., and swapped out the mounts to install it on top.

It works with either the normal or extended top.

Idk if that works with other CL cases, but it’s a nice option to have.


----------



## StickyIkki

Anyone here have a THW10 pedestal (no color preference) for a TH10/TH10A/MH10 pedestal (black)?


----------



## Avacado

StickyIkki said:


> Anyone here have a THW10 pedestal (no color preference) for a TH10/TH10A/MH10 pedestal (black)?


----------



## Shawnb99

StickyIkki said:


> Anyone here have a THW10 pedestal (no color preference) for a TH10/TH10A/MH10 pedestal (black)?


You can have mine for $2000 😁


----------



## StickyIkki

Shawnb99 said:


> You can have mine for $2000 😁


Hey Shawn, you don't have a THW10, do you? I mean if you want to add a second ped to your TH10, or is willing to sell your THW10 ped for a realistic number we can talk.


----------



## Shawnb99

StickyIkki said:


> Hey Shawn, you don't have a THW10, do you? I mean if you want to add a second ped to your TH10, or is willing to sell your THW10 ped for a realistic number we can talk.


No I got the TH10, but I am willing to sell the pedestal for the “right” price


----------



## Avacado

StickyIkki said:


> Hey Shawn, you don't have a THW10, do you? I mean if you want to add a second ped to your TH10, or is willing to sell your THW10 ped for a realistic number we can talk.


TBH Caselabs buying/selling shouldn't be happening at all at this point. With M-oll brining it back, anyone spending current rates for original parts is an idiot.


----------



## StickyIkki

Shawnb99 said:


> No I got the TH10


Add a second ped to your TH10.


----------



## Shawnb99

StickyIkki said:


> Add a second ped to your TH10.


I thought about it but I’d rather wait for Caselabs to come bs k and grab a TX10 instead. I’ll go at least triple pedestal with that


----------



## StickyIkki

Shawnb99 said:


> I thought about it but I’d rather wait for Caselabs to come bs k and grab a TX10 instead. I’ll go at least triple pedestal with that


I hear what you are saying.


----------



## Shawnb99

StickyIkki said:


> I see what you are saying:
> View attachment 2563744
> 
> (^ Not mine.)


So jealous.


----------



## chibi

That thing looks like a 12 pump setup. Dual D5 in each ped, plus dual d5 in each chamber of the upper case. That would be crazy!


----------



## Shawnb99

chibi said:


> That thing looks like a 12 pump setup. Dual D5 in each ped, plus dual d5 in each chamber of the upper case. That would be crazy!


I know, it looks insane. I’m in love


----------



## chibi

Shawnb99 said:


> I know, it looks insane. I’m in love


And I know you're the one to make that 12+ pump setup happen, haha. Looking forward to what you come up with!


----------



## Shawnb99

chibi said:


> And I know you're the one to make that 12+ pump setup happen, haha. Looking forward to what you come up with!


My wallet is dreading it.


----------



## Barefooter

StickyIkki said:


> I see what you are saying:
> View attachment 2563744
> 
> (^ Not mine.)


You would need a ladder to work on this one 😆


----------



## Shawnb99

Barefooter said:


> You would need a ladder to work on this one 😆


Working with just one pedestal can be difficult, at least with the Magnum series. I have little to no access to mine once the case is put on, there's no way I could work with two of them. I'm really hoping it'll be easier with the TX10.


----------



## Barefooter

Shawnb99 said:


> Working with just one pedestal can be difficult, at least with the Magnum series. I have little to no access to mine once the case is put on, there's no way I could work with two of them. I'm really hoping it'll be easier with the TX10.


Yeah... I would love to get a TX10 with pedestal and see how many rads I could pack in there!


----------



## WebsterRKL

Never worn even once, never washed, super-thick cotton - living in a plastic time capsule for 6years. 

Keeping it to mount on the wall in the new office space..........unless someone offers 1million dollars.


----------



## Biggu

WebsterRKL said:


> Never worn even once, never washed, super-thick cotton - living in a plastic time capsule for 6years.
> 
> Keeping it to mount on the wall in the new office space..........unless someone offers 1million dollars.


LOL Even the shirt manufacture is no longer around. RIP Alstyle use to be best shirts.


----------



## WebsterRKL

Biggu said:


> LOL Even the shirt manufacture is no longer around. RIP Alstyle use to be best shirts.


How are those Aquaero 6 front panels and remote controls working out for you, hardware brother?


----------



## Biggu

WebsterRKL said:


> How are those Aquaero 6 front panels and remote controls working out for you, hardware brother?


Absolutly perfect!! still using them to this day just been moved from build to build!


----------



## WebsterRKL

This "like brand new" Mercury S8 front I/O subassembly alone with working beautifully illuminated vandals must be worth at least 20million dollars. 

And I have (2) of them, one fully gunmetal and one fully black

Be gracious and good of heart like Caselabs wanted and wished you to be, or I will not sell to you.


----------



## superguest

WebsterRKL said:


> This "like brand new" Mercury S8 front I/O subassembly alone with working beautifully illuminated vandals must be worth at least 20million dollars.













> Be gracious and good of heart like Caselabs wanted and wished you to be, or I will not sell to you.


Oh sit down, be quiet, and we'll get to you when it's your turn.


----------



## WebsterRKL

superguest said:


> View attachment 2564693
> 
> Just sit down, be quiet, and we'll get to you when it's your turn.
> 
> I've got just the perfect fan for you:
> View attachment 2564696


Beyond Beautiful! Your CaseLabs front I/O is the most outstanding (and advanced) I've ever seen. How is it possible they could ever go out of business? How is it even possible?

All I'm saying is be careful if you have CaseLabs to sell, there are many out there who only want to purchase "everything you have" so they can immediately turn a profit. The CaseLabs vision and experience is so much more than simple money, it's the beauty of building your new computer designing from your very soul, and it's more satisfying to sell to true CL enthusiasts who will cherish and enjoy the components and pass them down for years to come.

------

And you are right, it's time for me to go and leave OCN...10years in the hardware forums 2012 to 2022, time to move along and devote time to work and family.

You fine CL gents take good care of yourselves, wishing M-oil all the best. 😍😍😍

Shoutout to sexpot! You the bestest CL brother! 

Thank you for the wonderful memories...


----------



## Avacado

superguest said:


> View attachment 2564693
> 
> 
> Oh sit down, be quiet, and we'll get to you when it's your turn.


----------



## Rainstar

Damn is it the time to start flexing. Ill shoot last


----------



## Killa Cam

Currently working on a new loop for my S8 w/ pedestal build. Still have a reverse SMH10 (w/SMA8 conversion kit) on ice.

Love theses cases. There will never be another.


----------



## superguest

Killa Cam said:


> Currently working on a new loop for my S8 w/ pedestal build. Still have a reverse SMH10 (w/SMA8 conversion kit) on ice.
> 
> Love theses cases. There will never be another.


Show us that bad boy, dat fly boy, Cam:


----------



## Killa Cam

Eh its pretty bare. Cleaning my rads as we speak and waiting on parts


----------



## Wolfsbora

Been cleaning out my basement to make space for my 42U server rack and found this never completed S5. It’s mostly brand new other than the panels being attached. All of the internal hardware/pieces are still bagged and ready to go. No rig has lived inside this beautiful case. I was going to build a rack mountable video editing rig but now I’m reconsidering. These cases are simply beautiful and perfect for watercooling. My only hang up is that I wanted to build a full ATX rig for less limitations. We’ll see. 
B


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Anybody got a S3 full window for trade or sale?


----------



## foo4542

Does anyone know the size of the screws used in the Mercury S8? The ones that hold the ball stud receivers and drop-in rad mount.Thanks!


----------



## lkramer

foo4542 said:


> Does anyone know the size of the screws used in the Mercury S8? The ones that hold the ball stud receivers and drop-in rad mount.Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2568563


The screws used for the ball stud receivers and drop-in rad mount are #6-32 x 1/4".


----------



## foo4542

lkramer said:


> The screws used for the ball stud receivers and drop-in rad mount are #6-32 x 1/4".


Legend. Thank you.
My calliper measured the screw's diameter at 3.44mm - slightly smaller than #6-32's spec (3.505mm). Anw, I'll go ahead and order some #6-32, don't really trust my calliper. Let's see how it goes. Should be fine since it's such a small difference I guess


----------



## superguest

Does anyone have a 140.1 Flex-Bay mount * (black only) *for trade/sale/giveaway?


----------



## mandrix

Could someone with a working set of calipers/knowledge tell me what the aluminum thickness is for the 4 HDD racks?
I'm thinking probably 1/16th inch?

Also does someone have a source for the rubber grommets and screws that secure the drives?

I made a rack from acrylic and I think I did a good job, but it's too thick for the grommets even though it's only 1/8". I have the 3 HDD rack mount in my SM8's top pedestal. I was lucky that a good friend in the NL gifted me a rack and I already had one. But I need that third one so if I can bend the aluminum with my home-made brake then I will probably use some angle for the 4 mounts.

I can source some 1/32 inch aluminum sheet locally but that seems a bit thin.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Biggu

mandrix said:


> Could someone with a working set of calipers/knowledge tell me what the aluminum thickness is for the 4 HDD racks?
> I'm thinking probably 1/16th inch?
> 
> Also does someone have a source for the rubber grommets and screws that secure the drives?
> 
> I made a rack from acrylic and I think I did a good job, but it's too thick for the grommets even though it's only 1/8". I have the 3 HDD rack mount in my SM8's top pedestal. I was lucky that a good friend in the NL gifted me a rack and I already had one. But I need that third one so if I can bend the aluminum with my home-made brake then I will probably use some angle for the 4 mounts.
> 
> I can source some 1/32 inch aluminum sheet locally but that seems a bit thin.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



*Aluminum sheet thicknesses (all 5250 alloy)*

.090" for chassis parts and some radiator mounts
.050" for PCI cages and Mercury Doors
.032" Flex-Bay covers and other nonstructural covers
.040" For a couple of cover plates (Bottom STH10)
.062" for everything else

Screws and isolators are below I have a source but minimum quantity of purchase is 1000. 


https://www.dbroberts.com/ricvgs-2.html




https://www.dbroberts.com/ricvg-2.html








Buy Shoulder Screw | VGS-2 | Essentra Components US


Shoulder Screw VGS-2 at Essentra Components US. In stock now and available for next-day delivery. Request your free sample today. Download 3D CAD models.




www.essentracomponents.com









Buy Vibration Mount | VG-2 | Essentra Components US


Vibration Mount VG-2 at Essentra Components US. In stock now and available for next-day delivery. Request your free sample today. Download 3D CAD models.




www.essentracomponents.com


----------



## nawk

mandrix said:


> Could someone with a working set of calipers/knowledge tell me what the aluminum thickness is for the 4 HDD racks?
> I'm thinking probably 1/16th inch?
> 
> Also does someone have a source for the rubber grommets and screws that secure the drives?
> 
> I made a rack from acrylic and I think I did a good job, but it's too thick for the grommets even though it's only 1/8". I have the 3 HDD rack mount in my SM8's top pedestal. I was lucky that a good friend in the NL gifted me a rack and I already had one. But I need that third one so if I can bend the aluminum with my home-made brake then I will probably use some angle for the 4 mounts.
> 
> I can source some 1
> /32 inch aluminum sheet locally but that seems a bit thin.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I am curious to see what yours look like. Ya know, these acrylic racks are out there:


----------



## mandrix

Biggu said:


> *Aluminum sheet thicknesses (all 5250 alloy)*
> 
> .090" for chassis parts and some radiator mounts
> .050" for PCI cages and Mercury Doors
> .032" Flex-Bay covers and other nonstructural covers
> .040" For a couple of cover plates (Bottom STH10)
> .062" for everything else
> 
> Screws and isolators are below I have a source but minimum quantity of purchase is 1000.
> 
> 
> https://www.dbroberts.com/ricvgs-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dbroberts.com/ricvg-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Shoulder Screw | VGS-2 | Essentra Components US
> 
> 
> Shoulder Screw VGS-2 at Essentra Components US. In stock now and available for next-day delivery. Request your free sample today. Download 3D CAD models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.essentracomponents.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Vibration Mount | VG-2 | Essentra Components US
> 
> 
> Vibration Mount VG-2 at Essentra Components US. In stock now and available for next-day delivery. Request your free sample today. Download 3D CAD models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.essentracomponents.com


Thanks!
So I was pretty close on thickness for the HDD cage. Probably the max I can bend with my home-made brake.


----------



## mandrix

nawk said:


> I am curious to see what yours look like. Ya know, these acrylic racks are out there:
> View attachment 2569690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the thickness of the acrylic makes using the rubber grommets hard. I came up with a temp workaround but I don't like it, although I have drives installed and running, and the rack is mounted to the the 3 HDD rack mount.


----------



## Kaosmethod89

Hey everyone, first post here . 

I own a Mercury S8, and am looking for a extended motherboard tray if anyone has one. Also, I'm looking for a pedestal. I do have an extended top to offer up for a trade/partial trade if interested.


----------



## alexstreetwolf

Anybody know of a good metal shop in Houston? I'm looking to have a resovoir plate remade and doubled in width. I can't find anybody to do it.


----------



## nawk

alexstreetwolf said:


> Anybody know of a good metal shop in Houston? I'm looking to have a resovoir plate remade and doubled in width. I can't find anybody to do it.


How much would it even cost to make such a plate? Also, do you plan on getting it coated?


----------



## alexstreetwolf

nawk said:


> How much would it even cost to make such a plate? Also, do you plan on getting it coated?


I went to a shop and they qouted me $150 but they said the bends will come out messed. It should be in that price range. Sucks that I can't go to the shop in van nuys. Yes, I will get it powder coated. I'm gonna need to shop around some more.


----------



## Ovrclck

Anyone have an S5 pedestal they are willing to sale? Color doesn't matter.


----------



## StickyIkki

Pretty sure


Ovrclck said:


> Anyone have an S5 pedestal they are willing to sale? Color doesn't matter.


pedestals are the most sought after part for any CL case. I doubt you'll find someone who will part out their ped separately. Even if you do find one it's going to cost you a kidney. I too am looking for a ped for my THW10 and have come across someone here who (still) has it but is asking for over a grand for it.


----------



## Ovrclck

StickyIkki said:


> Pretty sure
> 
> pedestals are the most sought after part for any CL case. I doubt you'll find someone who will part out their ped separately. Even if you do find one it's going to cost you a kidney. I too am looking for a ped for my THW10 and have come across someone here who (still) has it but is asking for over a grand for it.


Yeah.... hah. I had an opportunity to get a ped with my S5 but I turned it down from the seller. Doh!


----------



## DSM2

@M-oll any news for us?


----------



## M-oll

DSM2 said:


> @M-oll any news for us?


Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May. 

Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December. 

Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


----------



## Killa Cam

M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


Your health is of the most importance. Please take care of yourself first. Godspeed!


----------



## M-oll

Killa Cam said:


> Your health is of the most importance. Please take care of yourself first. Godspeed!


Thank you, I'm slowly getting better but I'm still weak as a kitten sometimes. Thought I had gotten back much of my original stamina since I've been very meticulous in my rehab but I got a common cold last weekend and going up a flight of stairs leaves me out of breath like I've just run a marathon. 😅


----------



## NTBKuma

M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


I'll second the "health comes first" sentiment; focus on you, since without you, there is likely no CL future.

But I will say, super excited the S8s is confirmed to be available - the case I'm most looking forward to, and willing to wait for.


----------



## tabascosauz

M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


X2!!!!

Health comes first, man. Take care of yourself. The files ain't going nowhere  slow and steady wins the race in recovery


----------



## KoolAidFizz

Get well soon! 


M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


----------



## hillbillygeek

I have COPD and chronic asthma , as well as multiple autoimmune disorders. I say this to qualify that I know how hard it can be to function both physically, and mentally, when you can't properly oxygenate your blood. Take care of yourself. Follow the doctors orders. Be aware that long term disease , especially ones that involve oxygen intake , can start to degrade emotional well being too. You can easily slide off into depression if you aren't careful. The best thing to prevent that is to keep in close contact with friends that you trust.
I truly wish you a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Memmento Mori

Hi Guys, having an Case labs SM8 in black, and for a longer time im looking for some nice "Case stands" to replace the rubber one.... I was thinking of massive AL ones but just wanted to throw this question here if someone can advice or lead me to any interesting option? 

Edit: I have the case on the table next to me so most probably i will look at them  for this reason im looking for some "fancy" ones.. And if they would be a bit higher then the standard ones i would also don't mind.... 



M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.


Wish you a fast and good recovery and all the best...


----------



## MythTFLfan29

M-oll - hope your recovery goes well, take each day as it comes as some days will be tougher than others. Try not to get bogged down as I've went through a depression spell for a short while in my life (unexpected family and best friend deaths) and although it wasn't fun I had ppl to talk to when I was down that helped tremendously. Take care!

On a side note I ordered a bag of the black nylon 9/32" plugs that cover up the handle holes for the Bullet series cases as one plug went missing.... of course they're only sold in a 100 pack so if anyone needs a set, or two, or 20 let me know. All I'd ask is to cover the stamp fees for the envelope.


----------



## statman28

Hi guys, I have a Magnum SMA8 case and I'm looking to throw in a 4090 -most likely the Asus Strix. I've been looking around and I can't seem to find a long enough graphics card support bracket. They are all pretty short. I need something around 210mm (8.2in). Anyone encountered this issue yet? I could Macgyver something up but it won't look as good or I could just thrown a all-in-one water cooled version I guess....


----------



## Biggu

I dont think you need it tbh. Ive got a 3090 with a Optimus block and have no sag. I cant imagine the 4090 would be heavier even though its longer. The back of the SMA8 is super thick and keeps it nice and straight atleast for mine.


----------



## Biggu

statman28 said:


> Hi guys, I have a Magnum SMA8 case and I'm looking to throw in a 4090 -most likely the Asus Strix. I've been looking around and I can't seem to find a long enough graphics card support bracket. They are all pretty short. I need something around 210mm (8.2in). Anyone encountered this issue yet? I could Macgyver something up but it won't look as good or I could just thrown a all-in-one water cooled version I guess....


Well I suppose I'm a bit wrong. There is about an 1/8 inch sag on the car from end to end. 



http://imgur.com/T7W5Ap8


----------



## Mega Man

M-oll said:


> Sadly, I don't really have any news at this moment. I've been really busy (and sick) and haven't had time to do any serious work on this since May.
> 
> Long story short: I've had a "double-sided pulmonary embolism" (blood cloths in both my lungs) that my doctors think was caused by covid-19. I almost collapsed in the parking lot after a workday, got home, felt that something wasn't right (was out of breath just climbing/going down the stairs), went to the emergency room and was hospitalised for a while. After that I was on sick leave for more than a month and then I've been doing rehab but is still physically weak and lose my breath very easily when doing physical activities. Because of this I have a ton of stuff piled up in my personal life, mainly renovating my appartment so I can move into it because I have a deadline for that in December.
> 
> Because of all this the launch of CaseLabs will have to be postponed for a while. What I can offer in the meantime is a screenshot of all the cases that I have parts for and can/will be offering when we launch. When I got ill, I was in the process of renaming all the parts and sorting them into each folder and that is what I will continue once I get some more time on my hands.



Been far too long since I have been back.

But what your doing is amazing. Thank you. 

Hope your well. 

My prototype m8, 2x s3's m10 and tx10-d is happily waiting

I am hoping you really do get this going 


While it sucks what happened to the company, I am also Hoping the previous owners are doing well. I still think he would of been fine had he not of done the massive upgrade.


----------



## larvabom

I don't know if M-oll and "CaselabsNorth" I think that is the name are related in any way, but you need to wait and see the prices for some of the parts, I think many of you will be.
Good luck


----------



## MythTFLfan29

I don't think CL North is associated with M-oll, as I believe CLNorth is a Canadian facebook forum for CL owners? Someone can correct me if I am wrong though!


----------



## M-oll

Thank you all for your kindness and your support, it means the world to me! I'm taking it one day at a time and getting better and better for each passing day.

In Sweden we have a saying that goes something like "calamity seldom come alone". Last Saturday (9/22 *edit 10/22*) I hit a moose with my car. I had no injuries from the accident but on Monday I felt like I might have had a concussion so I went to the E.R. Since I'm on anticoagulants due to my pulmonary embolism they X-rayed (I think it's called a CT scan?) my brain to see if I had any brain hemorrhage. Luckily I didn't have any hemorrhaging but they did find a small cyst in my brain so I have an appointment with a neurologist in the near future. Since earlier, I think I found out about them in 2005 or 2006, I have some small cysts in my femur

I'm coming back to working on CaseLabs again. At work I've been busy writing our quarterly and yearly reports plus making an operating budget for 2023 for our unit. But it is all handed in and approved so now I'll have some downtime at work where I can work a couple of hours a day on bringing back CaseLabs. Hopefully we will see some real progress in November and December! 



NTBKuma said:


> I'll second the "health comes first" sentiment; focus on you, since without you, there is likely no CL future.
> 
> But I will say, super excited the S8s is confirmed to be available - the case I'm most looking forward to, and willing to wait for.


Yupp, S8S will be avaliable when we open up. I have recieved some good feedback on changes we can make to hopefully make it better. I would love to hear what you would like to change with S8S. Shoot me a DM if you don't want to share it in this thread and I'll see what we can do. 



tabascosauz said:


> X2!!!!
> 
> Health comes first, man. Take care of yourself. The files ain't going nowhere  slow and steady wins the race in recovery


Yes, by the looks of it, all the files for X2 are there. I have about 27 suggestions for a revision of the X2. If you have anything you'd like to change with the case let me know either here on in a DM and I'll see what we can do. 



KoolAidFizz said:


> Get well soon!





hillbillygeek said:


> I have COPD and chronic asthma , as well as multiple autoimmune disorders. I say this to qualify that I know how hard it can be to function both physically, and mentally, when you can't properly oxygenate your blood. Take care of yourself. Follow the doctors orders. Be aware that long term disease , especially ones that involve oxygen intake , can start to degrade emotional well being too. You can easily slide off into depression if you aren't careful. The best thing to prevent that is to keep in close contact with friends that you trust.
> I truly wish you a speedy and full recovery!


Yeah, I've noticed that I sometimes "drop" words and can't find them. When I was talking to my collegues Monday after I've been released from the hospital I couldn't for the love of me say "parking lot" so when I described what happened I said something like "it happened where the cars are staying when we work". ^^

I don't know if this is caused because I can't properly oxygenate my blood, if it's post-covid symptoms (talked to some people that have had covid-19 and their post-covid symptoms are like this) or if it has something to do with the tiny cyst they found in my brain.

I'll take your advice on depression to heart and make sure that I pay attention to any signs of it. Thanks!


Memmento Mori said:


> Wish you a fast and good recovery and all the best...





MythTFLfan29 said:


> M-oll - hope your recovery goes well, take each day as it comes as some days will be tougher than others. Try not to get bogged down as I've went through a depression spell for a short while in my life (unexpected family and best friend deaths) and although it wasn't fun I had ppl to talk to when I was down that helped tremendously. Take care!


I think I've faired pretty well so far. Not feeling a depression coming on, keeping busy with work, renovating my apartment and trying to find time to work on CaseLabs but I'll keep your advice close to heart and take time to really feel how I'm feeling so I won't get depressed. Thanks!



Mega Man said:


> Been far too long since I have been back.
> 
> But what your doing is amazing. Thank you.
> 
> Hope your well.
> 
> My prototype m8, 2x s3's m10 and tx10-d is happily waiting
> 
> I am hoping you really do get this going


Thank you for your support. Keep coming back here and I'll drop updates on how it is going.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Hope you can sell here in Asia, I am a nut for those huge cases.


----------



## M-oll

I found out about this yesterday.

CaseLabs North is in no way, shape or form associated with me or CaseLabs. I think it started out as a Canadian Facebook forum for CL owners but now they are trying to "revive" CaseLabs an releasing cases and updating them to revision A. I have not given them permission to do this, to use the CaseLabs name, graphics or designs nor do I consent to them doing so. 

At first I thought that maybe we could work together to bring CaseLabs back in North America so I registered an account on Facebook yesterday, applied to the group and they denied my application to join. After 1-3 more attempts to join they either deleted the group, made it invisible or blocked me from the group. So the little trust and goodwill I had in them they threw away by acting like that.

They are also very much aware of me and what I'm doing. They have a youtube channel with a promotional video using a clip from Steve Burke/Gamers Nexus announcing that "CaseLabs is back from the dead" which is taken from the video Steve did on me buying the IP from CaseLabs. Lets just say that I've been in contact with Steve and he does not support what they are doing.

I have no way of contacting the person or group or else I would have told them to cease and desist any and all activies and actions regarding the "revival" of CaseLabs or else I'm forced to look into legal action against the person or group responsible for this.

If they had stuck to doing like distroplates or accessories that CaseLabs didn't offer I would probably have been all for it and maybe even have tried supporting them somehow, but right now this is an attempt to start a business, competing with the business I'm about to start, using a name, a logo and designs they have no right to use and that I cannot support. If they had been more ethical about it and approached me asking if they could manufacture parts and cases for North America under a license deal or partnership I would have been open for discussion since that's what I'm going to look for after CaseLabs is brought back.



larvabom said:


> I don't know if M-oll and "CaselabsNorth" I think that is the name are related in any way, but you need to wait and see the prices for some of the parts, I think many of you will be.
> Good luck





MythTFLfan29 said:


> I don't think CL North is associated with M-oll, as I believe CLNorth is a Canadian facebook forum for CL owners? Someone can correct me if I am wrong though!


----------



## M-oll

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Hope you can sell here in Asia, I am a nut for those huge cases.


We will offer international shipping when we open for business. Long term it might make sense to partner up for the Asian market, but I make no such promise.


----------



## larvabom

Lets just say and I really hate to place judgment on anyone and I am person who's willing to pay premium for quality products in general, but I have been giving just a small sample of what they will be asking for some of their top covers for S8/S8S I wont even " the # 



M-oll said:


> At first I thought that maybe we could work together to bring CaseLabs back in North America so I registered an account on Facebook yesterday, applied to the group and they denied my application to join. After 1-3 more attempts to join they either deleted the group, made it invisible or blocked me from the group. So the little trust and goodwill I had in them they threw away by acting like that.


That is totally not cool, but what goes around comes around. 
Btw. Get healthy M-oll


----------



## Michaelxdrift

M-oll said:


> I found out about this yesterday.
> 
> CaseLabs North is in no way, shape or form associated with me or CaseLabs. I think it started out as a Canadian Facebook forum for CL owners but now they are trying to "revive" CaseLabs an releasing cases and updating them to revision A. I have not given them permission to do this, to use the CaseLabs name, graphics or designs nor do I consent to them doing so.
> 
> At first I thought that maybe we could work together to bring CaseLabs back in North America so I registered an account on Facebook yesterday, applied to the group and they denied my application to join. After 1-3 more attempts to join they either deleted the group, made it invisible or blocked me from the group. So the little trust and goodwill I had in them they threw away by acting like that.
> 
> They are also very much aware of me and what I'm doing. They have a youtube channel with a promotional video using a clip from Steve Burke/Gamers Nexus announcing that "CaseLabs is back from the dead" which is taken from the video Steve did on me buying the IP from CaseLabs. Lets just say that I've been in contact with Steve and he does not support what they are doing.
> 
> I have no way of contacting the person or group or else I would have told them to cease and desist any and all activies and actions regarding the "revival" of CaseLabs or else I'm forced to look into legal action against the person or group responsible for this.
> 
> If they had stuck to doing like distroplates or accessories that CaseLabs didn't offer I would probably have been all for it and maybe even have tried supporting them somehow, but right now this is an attempt to start a business, competing with the business I'm about to start, using a name, a logo and designs they have no right to use and that I cannot support. If they had been more ethical about it and approached me asking if they could manufacture parts and cases for North America under a license deal or partnership I would have been open for discussion since that's what I'm going to look for after CaseLabs is brought back.


I think this is just a huge misunderstanding. Groups do not like to add day 1 facebook members as they are usually bots that post "adult" content, non related ads, or troll. I'll message him about it. He's a cool guy and the group is small so he doesn't want any chance of what was stated above I believe.


----------



## NefariousBIG

Michaelxdrift said:


> I think this is just a huge misunderstanding. Groups do not like to add day 1 facebook members as they are usually bots that post "adult" content, non related ads, or troll. I'll message him about it. He's a cool guy and the group is small so he doesn't want any chance of what was stated above I believe.


I am actually in his facebook group, and afaics he isn't trying to "revive" caselabs or anything. Looks like he's making updates to his S8 case, or perhaps other cases that I am not aware about. Though It does appear he's got a few parts he made himself he's tyring to sell.


----------



## Michaelxdrift

NefariousBIG said:


> I am actually in his facebook group, and afaics he isn't trying to "revive" caselabs or anything. Looks like he's making updates to his S8 case, or perhaps other cases that I am not aware about. Though It does appear he's got a few parts he made himself he's tyring to sell.


Yea he really likes the s8. It's all he posts about really lol


----------



## M-oll

I've seen the post on reddit announcing the revival of CaseLabs, his reasoning for doing it (ethical and legal perspectives), that pre-orders are avaliable, that I'm a "loooong way" to launching etc. He had a website called "caselabs.ca", used the CaseLabs logo with a "North" slapped on it. 

He might be a nice and cool dude, but what he's doing (Edit: what it looks like he's doing) is not nice or cool. 

He's more than welcome to contact me (you can DM me to get my e-mail address), or I can contact him if I get his information, to sort this out. 



Michaelxdrift said:


> I think this is just a huge misunderstanding. Groups do not like to add day 1 facebook members as they are usually bots that post "adult" content, non related ads, or troll. I'll message him about it. He's a cool guy and the group is small so he doesn't want any chance of what was stated above I believe.





NefariousBIG said:


> I am actually in his facebook group, and afaics he isn't trying to "revive" caselabs or anything. Looks like he's making updates to his S8 case, or perhaps other cases that I am not aware about. Though It does appear he's got a few parts he made himself he's tyring to sell.


----------



## M-oll

larvabom said:


> Btw. Get healthy M-oll


Thank you!


----------



## BMDJag

M-oll said:


> I've seen the post on reddit announcing the revival of CaseLabs, his reasoning for doing it (ethical and legal perspectives), that pre-orders are avaliable, that I'm a "loooong way" to launching etc. He had a website called "caselabs.ca", used the CaseLabs logo with a "North" slapped on it.
> 
> He might be a nice and cool dude, but what he's doing (Edit: what it looks like he's doing) is not nice or cool.
> 
> He's more than welcome to contact me (you can DM me to get my e-mail address), or I can contact him if I get his information, to sort this out.


Ya I agree his stance was clearly that
1) he was working on this prior to you acquiring the rights so that makes it ok
2) you wont be getting your stuff out any time soon
3) he wasn't using your trademark....somehow. not even sure how he could make that argument when he clearly was.

May be a ok guy but what he was doing wasn't right and to be honest I think he knew it also. Had his "legal" disclosers in his messages right off the get go and his statement on why what he was doing was ok ready to go.

Anyways hope you guys sort it out and hope you get healthy soon.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

M-oll said:


> We will offer international shipping when we open for business. Long term it might make sense to partner up for the Asian market, but I make no such promise.


International shipping from US will kill me..hahaha..or probably be the same cost as the case..if you can find a retail channel in asia that can sell those that would be easier. (Though I don't mind the price for a case that will last me til I retire)


----------



## StickyIkki

M-oll said:


> Thank you!


Hello Mr. Rytterstadt. I am Jacky. I understand that you are concerned about your business, and while we may not settle our dispute at this time. I am rather taking this opportunity to share with you my two year experience as a full-time CaseLabs enthusiast. Over the past year, I have never once responded to your Facebook Admin Warren Arthur despite him using insidious and malevolent means to defame me through different channels by using other ppl's accounts against me. But I'd like to let you know that it is precisely members like him in the CaseLabs community why we have a vicious circle and negative energy among CaseLabs users. Your admin Warren, regularly use your FB group to gossip and beef with other sellers while he himself regularly exploit and prey on other members. Something only a B would do. He too tried it on me by offering me a meager $100 for my extended top. Now do you understand my motivation behind making CaseLabs extended tops. Thanks to a-holes just like Warren!


----------



## StickyIkki

Finally, I'd like to send my sincere apology for the confusion that I may have caused by using the CaseLabs logo without the consent of the new owner of CaseLabs. I have now removed the CaseLabs logos from our CaseLabs North facebook group. I will also take down content containing the CaseLabs logo on our Youtube channel once Youtube concludes the appeal process.

Best regards!


----------



## M-oll

StickyIkki said:


> Hello Mr. Rytterstadt. I am Jacky. I understand that you are concerned about your business, and while we may not settle our dispute at this time. I am rather taking this opportunity to share with you my two year experience as a full-time CaseLabs enthusiast. Over the past year, I have never once responded to your Facebook Admin Warren Arthur despite him using insidious and malevolent means to defame me through different channels by using other ppl's accounts against me. But I'd like to let you know that it is precisely members like him in the CaseLabs community why we have a vicious circle and negative energy among CaseLabs users. Your admin Warren, regularly use your FB group to gossip and beef with other sellers while he himself regularly exploit and prey on other members. Something only a B would do. He too tried it on me by offering me a meager $100 for my extended top. Now do you understand my motivation behind making CaseLabs extended tops. Thanks to a-holes just like Warren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579968


This person is not _my_ Facebook admin, nor is he admin of any official Facebook group that _I've_ created for CaseLabs. I know that there were existing groups for CaseLabs on Facebook but if these were offical (sanctioned and endorsed by Jim Keating) or not I do not know since I do not use Facebook or any other social media. I have never spoken to Warren about him representing CaseLabs in any way, shape or form. As it stands, there are currently only two people that are able to correctly represent CaseLabs: me, the owner, and Daniel/ggalaxyy whom I have appointed my community representative. Any other person claiming to speak for CaseLabs is a fraud and their actions are theirs alone.

By the looks of it, this happened 7th of April 2021, that's before I took possession of the IP. What transpired between Warren and you are between you two, I take no part it in and he has no authority of representing me or CaseLabs. I've spoken to Daniel/ggalaxyy and he has confirmed that since March 2022 he is the new "super admin" for an official Facebook group with 96 000 followers. I've confirmed with Daniel that Warren has no affiliation with the offical group on Facebook but a group called "CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiast". 

I can understand why anyone would like to manufacture their replacement parts I have no problem with that. Manufacturing your own replacement parts seems vital to the whole right to repair movement that I'm a supporter of, as I said in my interview with Steve Burke/Gamers Nexus when I had acquired the IP for CaseLabs. I would even support people creating their own distroplates or accessories that aren't covered by CaseLabs when we return. I would even be open to licensing out the IP if someone were to come to me with honest intentions and want to manufactur cases for the North American market. 

What I don't support is you, or any other person other than me for that matter, using CaseLabs designs, name/brand, logotype/graphics etcetera to try to start a business capitalizing on the demand for cases and spare parts. No matter how you spin it it is not okay. 

I won't go into a lenghty discussion with you over the forums, I believe it is best handled between you and me in private. 

What I want to make perfectly clear is that you are to* cease and desist any and all actions and activities to "bring back" or "revive" CaseLabs in any way, shape or form*. You are not to manufacture or sell CaseLabs' cases or parts to the general public or in a commerical sense. If I find out that you are not complying with this I will take approripate legal actions.

The only response I need from you is that you comply with my demand for you to cease and desist and we can go back to being friendly with each other.



StickyIkki said:


> Finally, I'd like to send my sincere apology for the confusion that I may have caused by using the CaseLabs logo without the consent of the new owner of CaseLabs. I have now removed the CaseLabs logos from our CaseLabs North facebook group. I will also take down content containing the CaseLabs logo on our Youtube channel once Youtube concludes the appeal process.
> 
> Best regards!


Thank you, but what I do want from you is stop trying to start a business designing, manufacturing and selling CaseLabs cases. Respond that you comply to my demand to cease and desist that I posted above and we'll be on good terms again.


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> This person is not _my_ Facebook admin, nor is he admin of any official Facebook group that _I've_ created for CaseLabs. I know that there were existing groups for CaseLabs on Facebook but if these were offical (sanctioned and endorsed by Jim Keating) or not I do not know since I do not use Facebook or any other social media. I have never spoken to Warren about him representing CaseLabs in any way, shape or form. As it stands, there are currently only two people that are able to correctly represent CaseLabs: me, the owner, and Daniel/ggalaxyy whom I have appointed my community representative. Any other person claiming to speak for CaseLabs is a fraud and their actions are theirs alone.
> 
> By the looks of it, this happened 7th of April 2021, that's before I took possession of the IP. What transpired between Warren and you are between you two, I take no part it in and he has no authority of representing me or CaseLabs. I've spoken to Daniel/ggalaxyy and he has confirmed that since March 2022 he is the new "super admin" for an official Facebook group with 96 000 followers. I've confirmed with Daniel that Warren has no affiliation with the offical group on Facebook but a group called "CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiast".
> 
> I can understand why anyone would like to manufacture their replacement parts I have no problem with that. Manufacturing your own replacement parts seems vital to the whole right to repair movement that I'm a supporter of, as I said in my interview with Steve Burke/Gamers Nexus when I had acquired the IP for CaseLabs. I would even support people creating their own distroplates or accessories that aren't covered by CaseLabs when we return. I would even be open to licensing out the IP if someone were to come to me with honest intentions and want to manufactur cases for the North American market.
> 
> What I don't support is you, or any other person other than me for that matter, using CaseLabs designs, name/brand, logotype/graphics etcetera to try to start a business capitalizing on the demand for cases and spare parts. No matter how you spin it it is not okay.
> 
> I won't go into a lenghty discussion with you over the forums, I believe it is best handled between you and me in private.
> 
> What I want to make perfectly clear is that you are to* cease and desist any and all actions and activities to "bring back" or "revive" CaseLabs in any way, shape or form*. You are not to manufacture or sell CaseLabs' cases or parts to the general public or in a commerical sense. If I find out that you are not complying with this I will take approripate legal actions.
> 
> The only response I need from you is that you comply with my demand for you to cease and desist and we can go back to being friendly with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what I do want from you is stop trying to start a business designing, manufacturing and selling CaseLabs cases. Respond that you comply to my demand to cease and desist that I posted above and we'll be on good terms again.


Well said.


----------



## larvabom

Avacado said:


> Well said.


----------



## chibi

If anyone has a lead for a black S3, please connect with me. Shipped to Canada, thank you.


----------



## Section31

M-oll said:


> I've seen the post on reddit announcing the revival of CaseLabs, his reasoning for doing it (ethical and legal perspectives), that pre-orders are avaliable, that I'm a "loooong way" to launching etc. He had a website called "caselabs.ca", used the CaseLabs logo with a "North" slapped on it.
> 
> He might be a nice and cool dude, but what he's doing (Edit: what it looks like he's doing) is not nice or cool.
> 
> He's more than welcome to contact me (you can DM me to get my e-mail address), or I can contact him if I get his information, to sort this out.


I think many of us are waiting for your revival but take your time. Many of our wallets are resting/stretched out atm. Its like now hardware vs cases upgrades. 

Add some quality of life updates to caselabs design considering the changes in hardware trends (more power hungry more cables, type c, the need for more cooling, external rads)

Combination of custom keebs, planned hardware upgrades (gpu/psu in 2023, cpu/mobo/ram in 2024-2025) and need of 32inch od-oled monitor effectively derailed my case upgrade plans.

Me and my friend group are looking at eventually getting custom distro reservoir made that install into caselabs flexbay slots and support dual pumps.

It is singularly computer that prepared to make the distro reservoir though they were doing it while caselabs was previously around (the top distro reservoir). They are taking there generic distro reservoir and converting it for caselabs usage.


----------



## Avacado

Section31 said:


> It is singularly computer that prepared to make the distro reservoir though they were doing it while caselabs was previously around (the top distro reservoir). They are taking there generic distro reservoir and converting it for caselabs usage.


ShawnB actually had one made by singularity computers and I ordered one myself as a result. He told me he had mounting issues with it. For whatever reason, they lost my order and I cancelled it due to his complaints about the distro/dual pump. Hopefully they are able to make one that doesn't break and ACTUALLY fits the flex bays.


----------



## Section31

Avacado said:


> ShawnB actually had one made by singularity computers and I ordered one myself as a result. He told me he had mounting issues with it. For whatever reason, they lost my order and I cancelled it due to his complaints about the distro/dual pump. Hopefully they are able to make one that doesn't break and ACTUALLY fits the flex bays.


I know. Me and Shawnb99 talk about this stuff


----------



## M-oll

Section31 said:


> I think many of us are waiting for your revival but take your time. Many of our wallets are resting/stretched out atm. Its like now hardware vs cases upgrades.


Thank you! Me and Daniel are in daily discussions about CaseLabs. Right now we feel that it might be best to do an "unofficial" launch when where we just offer spare parts so we can get a feeling for logistics, QC etc. Later on we'll do the official launch with all the products. That way we can get parts out for those who need it and still take some time to get production going on cases etc.

Would love to hear what the rest of you think!



Section31 said:


> Add some quality of life updates to caselabs design considering the changes in hardware trends (more power hungry more cables, type c, the need for more cooling, external rads)Add some quality of life updates to caselabs design considering the changes in hardware trends (more power hungry more cables, type c, the need for more cooling, external rads)


We will look at options to update most, if not all, cases. I've written down every suggestion in this thread: CaseLabs: What would you like to see? 

I've asked the admins to unlock that thread again and I'll be more than happy to hear more from you and everybody here what we can do regarding your favorite case.



Section31 said:


> Combination of custom keebs, planned hardware upgrades (gpu/psu in 2023, cpu/mobo/ram in 2024-2025) and need of 32inch od-oled monitor effectively derailed my case upgrade plans.


That's life. 



Section31 said:


> Me and my friend group are looking at eventually getting custom distro reservoir made that install into caselabs flexbay slots and support dual pumps.


Cool! I'd love to offer distroplates for our cases sometime in the future. We have a rough road map that takes us up to release and extends after that. Distro plates could probably fit in along the way. A lot to think about regarding them. For me, CaseLabs is about expressing your individualism and use the case how you want it. Is it then right for us to make a generic distroplate for like the SMA8-A and sell it to everyone? Is there even a market for these generic distro plates?



Section31 said:


> It is singularly computer that prepared to make the distro reservoir though they were doing it while caselabs was previously around (the top distro reservoir). They are taking there generic distro reservoir and converting it for caselabs usage.


Oh, that's not right at all! CaseLabs cases are waaaay to nice to have some generic converted distro plate in them. You have to treat the beauties with respect and give them what they deserve: a distro plate constructed solely for that specific case model.


----------



## Biggu

I understand what you said about distro plates but from my eyes Caselabs was gone and i'm not going to cut / modify my case because I cannot get replacement parts. Id rather replace that panel with a generic piece to get me what I need. 

Now I understand caselabs is on its way back im just trying to explain it from my eyes from the last few years. Thankfully before caselabs anounced they were going under I purchased one of everything for my SMA8 of anything I modified so I have a brand new spare if I want to put back to original. Unfortunatly I had way back when drilled the mid plate for hard line tubing for hydrocopper and now essentially stuck with it. Though Ive got an idea im passing around in my head to CNC a piece to fix this.


----------



## Vilnius

M-oll said:


> Right now we feel *that it might be best to do an "unofficial" launch when where we just offer spare parts so we can get a feeling for logistics, *QC etc. Later on we'll do the official launch with all the products. *That way we can get parts out for those who need it* and still take some time to get production going on cases etc.
> 
> Would love to hear what the rest of you think!


This would be most welcome and *fantastic* news. 

I feel like easy to manufacture (I'm guessing) spare items like reservoir mounts, flexbay covers, rad mounts and more universal items (that work with multiple case types) would be most welcome by the community.

Don't get me wrong, pedestals, new cases,or new revisions would also be a nice eventuality, but low hanging fruit like above, would give you some insight into your customers, and us some insight into quality/shipping/etc.


----------



## FrancisJF

Anyone selling their X2M?


----------



## larvabom

Sold


----------



## Avacado

I do miss my s8s. Sad I sold it. Probably what ill buy again.


----------



## larvabom

Sold


----------



## larvabom

double post. deleted


----------



## Avacado

Yea, I had the 30mm vented top. Bought the one from Chibi here on OCN. Did the build about two years ago, did fine with water too!









Caselabs Mercury S8S Transplant Build


Long story short, finally snagged a Caselabs to build in. And so I decided to run with some "proper copper". Will be putting her together over the next few weeks, time dependent. Some parts from my current build, and some new. All blocks will finally be copper. Teasers More to follow.




www.overclock.net


----------



## chibi

larvabom said:


> I have 2x S8S with few extra parts all in black that are brand new, I thought I would use them, but I haven't after all this time. e.g. HDD/SSD cages with active 120mm cooling, I'm referring to these:
> View attachment 2581618
> :
> 
> I have 4 of them, each holds 4 HDD/SSDs, all come with anti-vibration mounts and mounting screws. Also some front solid 120mm cover plates 2 of them, 2x PSU ventilated covers, PSU bracket and big part which is for S8/S8S, Mid-Chases Section, which is still in the box that Caselabs sent me.
> 
> If any one interested let me know. I can take more detail pictures if needed.
> 
> Pm me for details.


Sent you a PM


----------



## keeph8n

Looking for almost any accessories or addons for a TX-10D. Mine is white, but any color is fine as I can have them coated. 

Radiators mounts for the front 5.25" bays and the basement are top of the priority list, but also any pedestals would be welcomed.


----------



## M-oll

So, we're making great progress on everything and are dicussing doing what we call a "soft launch" at first where we offer parts and accessories. Cases will follow in a "hard launch" sometime afterwards. 

The reasoning that we do this is that we want to get parts out to everyone that really needs them as soon as possible. Going through all 1250 or so parts with our manufacturer and make sure they know what to do etc would also take a lot of time and delay a launch by several months. This way we can get parts to you sooner and still be able to handle manufacturing, logistics, QC, customer support etcetera. 

So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *

(Also, be sure to check my signature for links to our social media. Website will launch soon with a sign-up for a newsletter, that way you'll get a notification when we open up for orders of parts and accessories)

All the best!
Emil


----------



## Alfa01

@*M-oll*

It will be nice to have pedestal 
(Pedestal - Single Wide MAGNUM STH10)


----------



## larvabom

M-oll said:


> So, we're making great progress on everything and are dicussing doing what we call a "soft launch" at first where we offer parts and accessories. Cases will follow in a "hard launch" sometime afterwards.
> 
> The reasoning that we do this is that we want to get parts out to everyone that really needs them as soon as possible. Going through all 1250 or so parts with our manufacturer and make sure they know what to do etc would also take a lot of time and delay a launch by several months. This way we can get parts to you sooner and still be able to handle manufacturing, logistics, QC, customer support etcetera.
> 
> So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *
> 
> (Also, be sure to check my signature for links to our social media. Website will launch soon with a sign-up for a newsletter, that way you'll get a notification when we open up for orders of parts and accessories)
> 
> All the best!
> Emil


I have 2x *S8S, S8 *and* STH10* in black and have been looking for a long time now for ventilated tops for *S8S/S8* (preferably) standard size, but any slightly thicker up size would be nice as well. Also, Mid-Chases Section for STH10 (Black)

Also, for *S8S* and *S8 *both sides ventilated panels and *ATX* M/B Trays.

If there was an option I would get all of the mentioned parts and other in a heart beat


----------



## Methodical

Oh wow. I haven't been around in years and so glad to see the Caselab thread still live and kicking. I am now finally jump starting completing my build that I started some years ago. So glad this thread is still around to help. I think I may go all out and just build a show case rig and not be so worried about price to performance parts, starting with AMD 7950X. My 1st time ever going with AMD so doing lots of research. I have the Caselab Magnum STH10 case.


----------



## Vilnius

M-oll said:


> So, we're making great progress on everything and are dicussing doing what we call a "soft launch" at first where we offer parts and accessories. Cases will follow in a "hard launch" sometime afterwards.
> 
> The reasoning that we do this is that we want to get parts out to everyone that really needs them as soon as possible. Going through all 1250 or so parts with our manufacturer and make sure they know what to do etc would also take a lot of time and delay a launch by several months. This way we can get parts to you sooner and still be able to handle manufacturing, logistics, QC, customer support etcetera.
> 
> So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *
> 
> (Also, be sure to check my signature for links to our social media. Website will launch soon with a sign-up for a newsletter, that way you'll get a notification when we open up for orders of parts and accessories)
> 
> All the best!
> Emil


This makes me so happy!

Reservoir Mounts 
Radiator Mounts (Top Drop in and Flexbay)
Flexbay Covers
Pedestal for my TH10a.


----------



## RandomDesign

M-oll said:


> So, we're making great progress on everything and are dicussing doing what we call a "soft launch" at first where we offer parts and accessories. Cases will follow in a "hard launch" sometime afterwards.


This is amazing to hear! As someone who's about to do a complete system rebuild in a Mercury S8 there were a few options I wished I'd done originally and now hearing that you're making progress on parts is wonderful news.

Personally I'd say radiator mounts. I originally ordered my S8 with a top mount but would love to add a front mount Flexbay 360!

As an additional thing I'd love to see the front IO ports updated. I'm currently making my own front USB-C port to replace one of the dual USB ports but a true OEM fit solution would be amazing.


----------



## ruffhi

There are a couple of web sites that I watch via iframe in my custom html home screen. This site is now one of them.


----------



## Shawnb99

M-oll said:


> So, we're making great progress on everything and are dicussing doing what we call a "soft launch" at first where we offer parts and accessories. Cases will follow in a "hard launch" sometime afterwards.
> 
> The reasoning that we do this is that we want to get parts out to everyone that really needs them as soon as possible. Going through all 1250 or so parts with our manufacturer and make sure they know what to do etc would also take a lot of time and delay a launch by several months. This way we can get parts to you sooner and still be able to handle manufacturing, logistics, QC, customer support etcetera.
> 
> So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *
> 
> (Also, be sure to check my signature for links to our social media. Website will launch soon with a sign-up for a newsletter, that way you'll get a notification when we open up for orders of parts and accessories)
> 
> All the best!
> Emil


Pedestal for Magnum series TH10 and M8. All forms of flex bay stuff, reservoir mounts, Whatever I need to make my Reverse ATX TH10 back to normal.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

@M-oll 

Extended ventilated top for Caselabs S3. I think I've seen several posts over the last few months of ppl looking for extended tops for fan/radiators.


----------



## SPLongwell

M-oll said:


> So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *


Great News! 
I'm very excited about the possibility of buying the following parts:

Replacement (updated) switch plate and associated ports and wiring for e.g. USB-C, USB-A 3.2 Gen 2x2, Thunderbolt(?) and headphones
Fan Mount (120mm) - Flex-Bay (old part number MAC-113). However it would be much appreciated if the ventilated cover either had a finer mesh or provision for a removable dust filter
Flex-Bay 3.5'' Device Adapter (old part number MAC-151)
HDD cage assembly- Flex-Bay (old part number MAC-102) and SSD mount (old part number MAC-124). Also, please see the comment for #2 above regarding upgrades to the dust filtration. 
Are you planning to have color options with the new parts?
Thanks!


----------



## Shawnb99

All forms of radiator mounts, Flex bay, side and pedestal. 360 Horizontal Mount (MAC-122), 480 Horizontal Mount (MAC-155), 360 Extended Mount (MAC-172), 420 Horizontal Mount (MAC-156), 560 Horizontal Mount (MAC-169), *120.9 mount for TH10* ,120.9 mount for MH10. 240 Flex-Bay mount, 360 Flex-Bay mount, 480 Flex-Bay mount



All Fan Mounts, MAC-114, MAC-157, MAC-115, MAC-113, MAC-170

All Drive Cages, MAC-101, MAC-102, MAC-124

All Plate attachments: MAC-116, MAC-117, MAC-118, MAC-119

All Vertical and horizontal accessory mounts: MAC-111, MAC-154, MAC-152

PSU Support brackets, updated IO Panel, Single bottom mount with cable/tubing management

The Quad mount (MAC-178)

All door options. Rear Pedestal Options


----------



## Section31

M-oll said:


> Thank you! Me and Daniel are in daily discussions about CaseLabs. Right now we feel that it might be best to do an "unofficial" launch when where we just offer spare parts so we can get a feeling for logistics, QC etc. Later on we'll do the official launch with all the products. That way we can get parts out for those who need it and still take some time to get production going on cases etc.
> 
> Would love to hear what the rest of you think!
> 
> 
> 
> We will look at options to update most, if not all, cases. I've written down every suggestion in this thread: CaseLabs: What would you like to see?
> 
> I've asked the admins to unlock that thread again and I'll be more than happy to hear more from you and everybody here what we can do regarding your favorite case.
> 
> 
> 
> That's life.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I'd love to offer distroplates for our cases sometime in the future. We have a rough road map that takes us up to release and extends after that. Distro plates could probably fit in along the way. A lot to think about regarding them. For me, CaseLabs is about expressing your individualism and use the case how you want it. Is it then right for us to make a generic distroplate for like the SMA8-A and sell it to everyone? Is there even a market for these generic distro plates?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not right at all! CaseLabs cases are waaaay to nice to have some generic converted distro plate in them. You have to treat the beauties with respect and give them what they deserve: a distro plate constructed solely for that specific case model.


Spare parts - I need new side doors (mine are showing its age), super extended top (not 36mm but 60mm), type c, s8 base unit among things. Atx mobo tray in different color.


----------



## SPLongwell

M-oll said:


> So my question to you all is: *What parts and accessories do you really really need right at this moment? *


Sorry, but I had another comment about a replacement for the Fan Mount (120mm) - Flex-Bay (old part number MAC-113). The old part had JUST enough room for a 25mm fan and something like the Silverstone fan filter but a little more space would be useful for 2 reasons:

Thicker fans like the new Phanteks PH-F120T30 have upped the game slightly over thinner fans (see the review at techpowerup.com)
Spacer frames like the Noctua NA-IS1-12 Sx2 claim to "improve both acoustics and performance in suction or “pull” type applications where the fan draws air through obstacles such as grills, perforated plates, mesh panels, filters or radiators". 
Making room for the T30, a Noctua spacer frame, and a Silverstone filter might be a bridge too far for people only interested in using a 25mm fan but could possibly make for a "high performance" version of the flex-bay fan mount.


----------



## M-oll

Thank you all for your great feedback! I've taken notes on everything you've given me and would love to hear from more of you what parts you really really need. 

I see that there is a lot of demand for updated front I/O and I agree with you on that. While we want to offer updated front I/O for all our models, it won't be something that will be avaliable during our "soft-launch". Updated front I/O (along with more updates to our models) will be coming in the future, but it is not a priority.


----------



## AnimeGirlfriend

*Mercury S5 Parts: 💕 (black color)*
Pedestal for 2 radiator support. I'm drooling to have a pedestal and pedestal accessories 🤤
Top Cover - Full Window


----------



## larvabom

Guys! check this: Never-released Top Covers for CaseLabs Mercury S8/S8S | Other | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

It’s absolutely preposterous. Generally I gladly pay for quality product(s) within commonsense and reason, but I would think this is beyond insanity

Good luck selling any of that


----------



## M-oll

larvabom said:


> Guys! check this: Never-released Top Covers for CaseLabs Mercury S8/S8S | Other | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> It’s absolutely preposterous. Generally I gladly pay for quality product(s) within commonsense and reason, but I would think this is beyond insanity
> 
> Good luck selling any of that


Yeah, we tried to play nice with him and ask him to stop but he hasn't responded to any of that except a rant on reddit which me and the team decided to not respond to. Since then he's been doubling down on his trademark infringement on reddit and don't get the hint when Youtube, Reddit and subreddits and his own webhost is taking him down. I'm also starting to wonder if it's not some kind of copyright violation since he's altered our designs. But that is best discussed with a lawyer. If anyone know a good lawyer in Canada, please feel free to DM me. 

On another note, we've looked into producing 60mm and 80mm extended tops of our own and that won't be a big hassle. If there is a market for it we'll make it.


----------



## larvabom

M-oll said:


> Yeah, we tried to play nice with him and ask him to stop but he hasn't responded to any of that except a rant on reddit which me and the team decided to not respond to. Since then he's been doubling down on his trademark infringement on reddit and don't get the hint when Youtube, Reddit and subreddits and his own webhost is taking him down. I'm also starting to wonder if it's not some kind of copyright violation since he's altered our designs. But that is best discussed with a lawyer. If anyone know a good lawyer in Canada, please feel free to DM me.
> 
> On another note, we've looked into producing 60mm and 80mm extended tops of our own and that won't be a big hassle. If there is a market for it we'll make it.


My wife is corporate lawyer doing this for over 20 years, although she is always busy and especially she has been more so for the past 3 years to the point not taking any small clients, but I will ask her to see if she can give at least step of advice.

Tbh. Sound to me that whomever is that CaselabsNorth, I wouldn't worry to much, they will fold sooner then you might think. I will PM you with any info.


----------



## larvabom

M-oll said:


> On another note, we've looked into producing 60mm and 80mm extended tops of our own and that won't be a big hassle. If there is a market for it we'll make it.


I have # of S8/S8S and also STH10 and SMH10 and ton of spare parts which some I sold as I'm not going to used them, so why not someone else can have them. Anyways,

I have been asked more then dozen times for any of ventilated tops for S8/S8S regardless of thickness, I alone would get maybe 2 of each so probably 8-10 just me one individual, imagine all those people all over the world , so demand I'm sure is big, but no one sells them and that's why I think this doffus asking so unreasonable because they know.

Maybe you can look at this on the bride side and if you can get things going and produce produce them, you will be very busy and I sure as I mentioned, whomever that is, the greed itself will punished them soon enough.


----------



## M-oll

larvabom said:


> My wife is corporate lawyer doing this for over 20 years, although she is always busy and especially she has been more so for the past 3 years to the point not taking any small clients, but I will ask her to see if she can give at least step of advice.
> 
> Tbh. Sound to me that whomever is that CaselabsNorth, I wouldn't worry to much, they will fold sooner then you might think. I will PM you with any info.


Thank you! I would really appreciate if she could just help out with any advice. 

Yeah, our reasoning will be that he will fold sooner rather than later. I get it that the person wants to make aftermarket products for CaseLabs and we would have no problem with that. The problem is using our name for promotional material and try to implicate that he has anything to do with CaseLabs (using Steve Burke from Gamers Nexus saying that CaseLabs is back from the dead etc).


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> Thank you! I would really appreciate if she could just help out with any advice.
> 
> Yeah, our reasoning will be that he will fold sooner rather than later. I get it that the person wants to make aftermarket products for CaseLabs and we would have no problem with that. The problem is using our name for promotional material and try to implicate that he has anything to do with CaseLabs (using Steve Burke from Gamers Nexus saying that CaseLabs is back from the dead etc).


Not to mention the "Never-released" verbiage. That implies what he is selling was produced BEFORE CL folded in 2017.


----------



## larvabom

M-oll said:


> Thank you! I would really appreciate if she could just help out with any advice.
> 
> Yeah, our reasoning will be that he will fold sooner rather than later. I get it that the person wants to make aftermarket products for CaseLabs and we would have no problem with that. The problem is using our name for promotional material and try to implicate that he has anything to do with CaseLabs (using Steve Burke from Gamers Nexus saying that CaseLabs is back from the dead etc).


PM sent. Good luck.


----------



## RandomDesign

larvabom said:


> Guys! check this: Never-released Top Covers for CaseLabs Mercury S8/S8S | Other | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> It’s absolutely preposterous. Generally I gladly pay for quality product(s) within commonsense and reason, but I would think this is beyond insanity
> 
> Good luck selling any of that


Yikes. I saw his Reddit posts (and subsequent meltdown over people calling him out for using the CaseLabs name). $750 and it doesn't even appear to fit correctly.


----------



## larvabom

Yes, Its absolutely beyond believe. You also need personality to succeed and from my short conversation with whomever that was....tbh. I am speechless


----------



## Stephen.

Looking forward to the soft launch with the spare parts for my SMA8-A

Reservoir Mounts x5

Midplates x5

Extra Chassis Divider or 2

Upgrade my 39mm top to a 120mm top

Once I get all of these parts, I'll revamp my build back to a Tygon Norprene soft tubing for ease of maintenance, or simplify my glass tubing runs with less pass throughs. Definitely a few things I want to edit out in my build. Pedestal would be nice but if I decide to go bigger, I'll just go SMA8-X if it's in the plans for cases to be released.


----------



## RandomDesign

Amusingly, the revival made me check my parts cabinet to see what I had and what I might want to add and realized I have a set of brand new gunmetal S8 panels. My top panel (vented/window) was received with a small chip and CL replaced it but didn't ask for the old one back. For some reason they sent me both the top and the front panel in the replacement. Might be time to find these a better home.


----------



## chibi

Speaking of spare parts, does anyone have a mercury psu bracket? Should be the same for s3/5/8. Not too picky on colour as it's hidden, but would prefer black. PM me, thanks!


----------



## M-oll

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that you can now access CaseLabs.


----------



## Avacado

M-oll said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that you can now access CaseLabs.


Hell Yes!


----------



## Barefooter

M-oll said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that you can now access CaseLabs.


Awesome!


----------



## larvabom




----------



## Aspelta

M-oll said:


> This person is not _my_ Facebook admin, nor is he admin of any official Facebook group that _I've_ created for CaseLabs. I know that there were existing groups for CaseLabs on Facebook but if these were offical (sanctioned and endorsed by Jim Keating) or not I do not know since I do not use Facebook or any other social media. I have never spoken to Warren about him representing CaseLabs in any way, shape or form. As it stands, there are currently only two people that are able to correctly represent CaseLabs: me, the owner, and Daniel/ggalaxyy whom I have appointed my community representative. Any other person claiming to speak for CaseLabs is a fraud and their actions are theirs alone.
> 
> By the looks of it, this happened 7th of April 2021, that's before I took possession of the IP. What transpired between Warren and you are between you two, I take no part it in and he has no authority of representing me or CaseLabs. I've spoken to Daniel/ggalaxyy and he has confirmed that since March 2022 he is the new "super admin" for an official Facebook group with 96 000 followers. I've confirmed with Daniel that Warren has no affiliation with the offical group on Facebook but a group called "CaseLabs Modders, Builders and Enthusiast".
> 
> I can understand why anyone would like to manufacture their replacement parts I have no problem with that. Manufacturing your own replacement parts seems vital to the whole right to repair movement that I'm a supporter of, as I said in my interview with Steve Burke/Gamers Nexus when I had acquired the IP for CaseLabs. I would even support people creating their own distroplates or accessories that aren't covered by CaseLabs when we return. I would even be open to licensing out the IP if someone were to come to me with honest intentions and want to manufactur cases for the North American market.
> 
> What I don't support is you, or any other person other than me for that matter, using CaseLabs designs, name/brand, logotype/graphics etcetera to try to start a business capitalizing on the demand for cases and spare parts. No matter how you spin it it is not okay.
> 
> I won't go into a lenghty discussion with you over the forums, I believe it is best handled between you and me in private.
> 
> What I want to make perfectly clear is that you are to* cease and desist any and all actions and activities to "bring back" or "revive" CaseLabs in any way, shape or form*. You are not to manufacture or sell CaseLabs' cases or parts to the general public or in a commerical sense. If I find out that you are not complying with this I will take approripate legal actions.
> 
> The only response I need from you is that you comply with my demand for you to cease and desist and we can go back to being friendly with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what I do want from you is stop trying to start a business designing, manufacturing and selling CaseLabs cases. Respond that you comply to my demand to cease and desist that I posted above and we'll be on good terms again.


Just being curious.
Would you be so kind to provide a link to patents protecting your rights to caselabs design and/or trademarks?
Thank you in advance 
Regards
Aspelta


----------



## RandomDesign

Aspelta said:


> Just being curious.
> Would you be so kind to provide a link to patents protecting your rights to caselabs design and/or trademarks?
> Thank you in advance
> Regards
> Aspelta


Well I remember from the Thermaltake fight that CaseLabs didn't own any actual patents on their cases. I don't know if that changed after 2015 but the name certainly has a trademark on file. 
(not affiliated with either incarnation of CL but I remember the controversy and a TM search is easy to do)


----------



## Aspelta

RandomDesign said:


> Well I remember from the Thermaltake fight that CaseLabs didn't own any actual patents on their cases. I don't know if that changed after 2015 but the name certainly has a trademark on file.
> (not affiliated with either incarnation of CL but I remember the controversy and a TM search is easy to do)


This is exactly the case.
That’s why I'm wondering on what basis someone can prohibit anybody from producing not only complete sets, but also spare parts.
Therefore I am curious [emoji1]


----------



## ToyMach000

M-oll said:


> ... I get it that the person wants to make aftermarket products for CaseLabs and we would have no problem with that. The problem is using our name for promotional material and try to implicate that he has anything to do with CaseLabs (using Steve Burke from Gamers Nexus saying that CaseLabs is back from the dead etc).


Not prohibiting anyone from making aftermarket parts for Caselabs cases, that would be a fool's errand. They're just protecting the trademark, as is required for the trademark to continue holding legal value.


----------



## Aspelta

This, in my opinion is a lost battle. Many tried it before and failed. Like very strong and supported by army of 500$/h lawyers car manufacturers. They lost completely the war against parts manufacturers, car dealers (to run Sales just for single brand). 
Have a feeling here will be the same.


----------



## RandomDesign

Aspelta said:


> This is exactly the case.
> That’s why I'm wondering on what basis someone can prohibit anybody from producing not only complete sets, but also spare parts.
> Therefore I am curious [emoji1]


I believe the problem is that he’s decided to name his business and sell his parts under the name CaseLabs North. Which implies he is in some way associated with the real CaseLabs and clearly violating the trademark.


----------



## ToyMach000

Aspelta said:


> This, in my opinion is a lost battle. Many tried it before and failed. Like very strong and supported by army of 500$/h lawyers car manufacturers. They lost completely the war against parts manufacturers, car dealers (to run Sales just for single brand).
> Have a feeling here will be the same.


Please convince Apple of that.

Back to car manufacturers, a company can manufacture replacement parts for a Chevy, no problem. Claiming that the parts are Genuine Chevrolet, that's where you run into problems. Same thing here.


----------



## M-oll

Aspelta said:


> Just being curious.
> Would you be so kind to provide a link to patents protecting your rights to caselabs design and/or trademarks?
> Thank you in advance
> Regards
> Aspelta





RandomDesign said:


> Well I remember from the Thermaltake fight that CaseLabs didn't own any actual patents on their cases. I don't know if that changed after 2015 but the name certainly has a trademark on file.
> (not affiliated with either incarnation of CL but I remember the controversy and a TM search is easy to do)


I think you need to understand the difference between a patent, a trademark and a copyright first. 

In European law patents protect your right to prevent others from taking commercial advantage of a particular invention which involves a previously unknown solution to a technical problem, while in the US patents can also be granted for other than technical inventions. In order for a patent to be granted, it is required that the invention is new, has inventiveness and that it is industrially applicable. That an invention has inventive step means that it differs significantly from previously known technology and is not close at hand to those who are knowledgeable in the invention's technical field. A new type of hybrid engine would be avaliable for patent, but I can't patent a CaseLabs' combustible engine because combustible engines already exists. 

Copyright is intellectual property that gives its owner the exclusive right to copy, distribute, adapt, display, and perform a creative work. Creative works are usually songs, books, paintings, photographs etcetera. but is also applied to industrial design. The creative work must meet the minimum standards of originality (threshold of originality) in order to qualify for copyright, this usually means that you have to show skill, labour, judgment, and at least some minimal degree of creativity. Copyright is automatic, and need not be obtained through official registration with any government office. Copyright include the right to reproduce the work, to prepare derivative works, to distribute copies, to perform the work publicly, and to display the work publicly. The song lyric from "Let it go" from "Frozen" is protected by copyright. I can't exploit that song without the permission of the copyright holder/owner, i.e I can't put that song on a CD and sell it without the permission of the copyright holder/owner.

Trademark is a word, phrase or design that identifies goods and services, distinguishes them from goods and services from others, and indicates the source of the goods and service provided. A trademark prevent others from using a trademark that is similar to yours with related goods or services. Examples of trademarks include brand names, slogans, and logos. Coca-Cola is a trademark for soft drinks, I can't name my soft drink "Not Coca-Cola" or "Cocca-Cola" or something similar. I can however make a softdrink called "Pepsi" (if Pepsi wasn't already a registered trademark for softdrinks) since "Pepsi" and "Coca-Cola" isn't similar enough to cause confusion and mistake. 

Knowing that, you also know why a patent for CaseLabs cases or designs aren't necessary, because it is neither a new invention or has the required "inventiveness" for a patent. We do however hold copyright for our technical drawings and a registered trademark. That's why you can't have a business called "Caselabs North" selling parts that utilize our copyrighted designs and try to update our cases and create new products. Because you simply are not allowed to do that by us. You cant associate your brand piracy with our registered trademark because that hurts our brand. It is as simple as that. 



ToyMach000 said:


> Not prohibiting anyone from making aftermarket parts for Caselabs cases, that would be a fool's errand. They're just protecting the trademark, as is required for the trademark to continue holding legal value.


This. We're not against anyone trying to create their own spare parts or aftermarket parts. Just don't try to associate your business with our business by having a similar name as us. And don't try to update our designs and cases and pass it off as your original product, that won't fly. 



RandomDesign said:


> I believe the problem is that he’s decided to name his business and sell his parts under the name CaseLabs North. Which implies he is in some way associated with the real CaseLabs and clearly violating the trademark.


Exactly. I woudln't mind if the guy called himself "Northlabs" or "Nortcase" or whatever and never ever mentioned us, used clips from Gamers Nexus (and other techtubers) talking about our return in his promotional material, responding to threads on reddit talking about our return, trying to update our S8 and S8S to revision A etc. That is clearly trademark infringement and probably copyright infringement too.


----------



## winner00

For spare parts i'd like to see mid-plates for the SMA8. Want to change up my loop but would like to not have a mid-plate with holes in it if I do.


----------



## M-oll

winner00 said:


> For spare parts i'd like to see mid-plates for the SMA8. Want to change up my loop but would like to not have a mid-plate with holes in it if I do.


Midplates for SMA8 will be avaliable at our soft-launch. 

What we see high demand for now is midplate for SMA8, flexbays for all models, radiator mounts for all models. 

We'll most likely send out a survey soon to everyone subscribed to our newsletter asking them to fill out what spare parts they need.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I definitely will be happy to see parts for the M8 come back - that is if they will as there are some things I would like to refresh on my M8 and would like to add another Drive cage.


----------



## larvabom

SOLD


----------



## Methodical

M-oll said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that you can now access CaseLabs.


When I try to sign up for the newsletter to be informed of things, I get the message below.
"Formuläret skickades utan problem." What does this mean?

Also, I guess I am one of the few with one of the bigger case (Magnum STH10). What's up with this case?


----------



## ruffhi

I posted the answer to that Q on FB ... here is what I said ... 

If you sign up and get 'Formuläret skickades utan problem.' ... not to worry, it means 'The form was sent without any problems.'


----------



## M-oll

Methodical said:


> When I try to sign up for the newsletter to be informed of things, I get the message below.
> "Formuläret skickades utan problem." What does this mean?
> 
> Also, I guess I am one of the few with one of the bigger case (Magnum STH10). What's up with this case?


It's Swedish for "The form was sent without any problem". I'll let Daniel, the guy that did the website, know about this. Thanks for letting us know.

Update: Daniel told me it has been fixed now.


----------



## Methodical

Cool. Thanks^^^^^


----------



## Methodical

larvabom said:


> I have # of S8/S8S and also STH10 and SMH10 and ton of spare parts which some I sold as I'm not going to used them, so why not someone else can have them. Anyways,
> 
> I have been asked more then dozen times for any of ventilated tops for S8/S8S regardless of thickness, I alone would get maybe 2 of each so probably 8-10 just me one individual, imagine all those people all over the world , so demand I'm sure is big, but no one sells them and that's why I think this doffus asking so unreasonable because they know.
> 
> Maybe you can look at this on the bride side and if you can get things going and produce produce them, you will be very busy and I sure as I mentioned, whomever that is, the greed itself will punished them soon enough.


What spare parts you have for the STH10?


----------



## Section31

larvabom said:


> Guys! check this: Never-released Top Covers for CaseLabs Mercury S8/S8S | Other | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> It’s absolutely preposterous. Generally I gladly pay for quality product(s) within commonsense and reason, but I would think this is beyond insanity
> 
> Good luck selling any of that


This guy is real that much i can say. He is an overclock.net user and had spat with caselabs new guy. That is pretty much all i can say.

For the record i was one of the initial people pushing hard and considering custom 60-80mm top. Back in 2019 or 2020 and probably thinking about it in 2018. I might be one of the few users who actually top mounts rads and is using the 36mm top with an known gap and letting it go.


----------



## Section31

M-oll said:


> It's Swedish for "The form was sent without any problem". I'll let Daniel, the guy that did the website, know about this. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Update: Daniel told me it has been fixed now.


Great to hear extended tops will be made though


----------



## Biggu

they need to make sure they make some money for the ensuing legal battle......


----------



## Section31

Meanwhile Shawnb99 still banned and waiting to sell off his caselabs when he gets back


----------



## Section31

I wish caselabs revival staff successful xmas and launch. 

Unfortunately with way things are economically i probably will be delaying any planned extra parts for my caselabs till 2024 and beyond. Tightening up budget overall and unfortunately gpu, gpu block and new psu will take up bulk of the budget this year.


----------



## Section31

Looking back, the caselabs cases has been the best investment made pc wise. I probably use it another 2-3years and by then it will almost 10year old. Couple rebuilds and revisions. Then replace it with new caselabs revival and new build. Give it away at that point to to help somebody else upgrade


----------



## mandrix

Well I've made I guess 3 HDD racks now. Last one, I'm using, it's functional, if fugly. With no ready access to a sheet metal brake and other handy tools it's not easy. All the shops around here have dried up and disappeared. Looking like I'm going to have to give it another go, though, as nothing looks imminent for replacement parts.
But the grommets and screws....! Jeez louise, I can't buy 1000 when I only need 6 or 8. May have to rethink the grommets/design.

I think I reported earlier that I was fortunate to find a 3 HDD rack mount for one of my SM8 pedestals at a primo price. Also a friend in the NL gifted me a HDD rack, and I had my original rack I bought from CL. I run a lot of HDD's since it has my entire music collection and other things. So I keep working on that 3rd HDD rack. Maybe the next one I'll be happy with...


----------



## larvabom

deleted


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

CaseLabs making a comeback? Take my money now


----------

